# Team Ding Dong... Bonking, Bumping, and Burping Along Together! ;-)



## pk2of8

:hi: hey there girlies!!!

this thread is for those of us who are moving on from the 21 Sept testing thread on to better and brighter days ahead!! (hey that rhymes lol) 

GREAT BIG CONGRATS :happydance: to all the ladies in the previous 2ww thread with us who got their :bfp:s and GREAT BIG :hug: to all of us who are going for it in the next go 'round! ...because although we all can't wait for our precious LO, some of us still aren't ready to get over our POAS addiction!! :haha: (for those of you who don't know me well, i am just trying to keep a sense of humor...i hope we do get to know each other and a little levity always makes things better :flower:) 

please feel free to join in...post comments, ask questions, encourage, support, gripe and complain...whatever it takes while we're waiting for the :witch: to go away and getting ready for the big O day! lol :haha: we can talk plans or just talk about :sex: :happydance:

to all of us--oodles of :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs: v

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt6134093fltt.gif
:dust::dust::dust:

pk2of8
:bfp:poppy666-04 Mar 11:bfp:
Regalpeas
:bfp:China girl-Aug 11:bfp:
:bfp:TTC82-12 Nov 10:bfp:
:bfp:Mojitogirly-13 Jan 11:bfp:
eesoja81
Damita
TTC2308
:bfp:Daisys_mummy-26 Jun 11:bfp:
:bfp:Hopes314-13 Dec 10--:yellow:edd 25 Aug 11:bfp:
:bfp:PJ32-:bfp:
:bfp:babydream-19 Jun 11:bfp:
lupinerainbow
:bfp:Mother of 4-6 Oct 10:bfp:
:bfp:ladybeautiful-15 Nov 10:bfp:
:angel:sleepingbubs:angel:
:bfp:Jenny Penn-13 Jun 11:bfp:
KristyHart
:bfp:MommyV:bfp:
caz & bob
loveybear1
:bfp:babyhopes2010-05 Mar 11:bfp:
:bfp:loveinbinary--:blue::bfp:
puppycat
:bfp:Laurah:bfp:


:dust::dust::dust:
:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:



:blue::yellow::pink::blue::yellow::pink::blue::yellow::pink::blue::yellow::pink::blue::yellow::pink::blue::yellow::pink:
:crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:

:baby:Tinkerbellxxx-22 Jun 11--Lilyanne Hazel / 8lbs9oz:baby:
:baby:phoebe-23 Jun 11--Florence Joyce / 9lbs12oz:baby:
:baby:natalies1982-30 Jun 11--James Oliver Harry / 7lbs14oz:baby:
:baby:coral11680-12 Jul 11--Keira Rose / 6lbs13oz:baby:
:baby:LEW32--Lia / :baby:
:baby:mothercabbage-19 Aug 11--Rhys Alexander / 8lbs7oz:baby:



*Team Ding Dong* theme song (from _The Wizard of Oz_): Ding Dong the :witch: is dead! Which old :witch:? The wicked :witch:! Ding Dong the wicked :witch: is dead!!!"​


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooo found you :happydance: will copy link into other threads :hugs:

PS Pk i couldnt of opened a new thread as good as this 'well done' :0) x


----------



## Regalpeas

YAY! 

How are all you ladies feeling about next try?

Are you all using assistance of any kind like fert vitamins, zinc etc?


----------



## poppy666

Well me , Pk and China Girl are going to try charting... knowing me i will mess up and just rely on my OPK's and pinning OH to the bed for most of the month :haha:.

How about you?


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Wooohoooo found you :happydance: will copy link into other threads :hugs:

yay!!! :happydance: it worked! lol


----------



## pk2of8

Regalpeas said:


> YAY!
> 
> How are all you ladies feeling about next try?
> 
> Are you all using assistance of any kind like fert vitamins, zinc etc?

honestly, i'm getting a little anxious about possibilities now...going on 6 months. :nope: i've been taking prenatals for a while...been thinking about looking into natural stuff to help with conception, but we don't know if either of us has an issue. dh doesn't have any kids of his own, but tbh i'd rather the problem (if there is one) be with me than with him. so hard to see him down and would hate for him to feel like it's his fault. i'll be going to the ob/gyn probably this week or next week...see about getting things started. oh yeah, and like poppy said, gonna try bbt charting from here on out. i think i'm gettin' the hang of it, so we'll see if that helps! what about you regal? how are you doing?


----------



## poppy666

I know i need a strong cup of tea now lol, ive put link up on both threads so fingers crossed they'll be over by the end of today x


----------



## Regalpeas

[email protected] OH to the bed.

I'm taking Folic Acid. That's about it. We are still early in our attempts but hubby is thinking about some type of boost. He will be 40 soon. :) I'll start charting if no BFP by November. It seems complicated :(


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> I know i need a strong cup of tea now lol, ive put link up on both threads so fingers crossed they'll be over by the end of today x

awesome! thank you poppy! :hugs: i sure wouldn't mind a strong glass of wine or something to help with the cramps tonight!! lol :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I know i need a strong cup of tea now lol, ive put link up on both threads so fingers crossed they'll be over by the end of today x
> 
> awesome! thank you poppy! :hugs: i sure wouldn't mind a strong glass of wine or something to help with the cramps tonight!! lol :dohh:Click to expand...

Aww go spoil yourself with glass of wine we all had a tough 2ww :hugs: i may have a sneaky one when korben's in bed :winkwink:


----------



## Regalpeas

Pk2of8 feel better. *Hugs* I'm just frustrated and impatient. I should be fine by tomorrow. Thanks for asking. 
I think going to OB/GYN may be very helpful for you. They are very reassuring. Seeing my RE recently helped calm my nerves. I may have a cup of wine tonight. :) I'll be sure to toast to you ladies! :)


----------



## Gracemum

Hi girls! Can I join in too?

CD 2 for me of second month TTC. My sister gave me some ovulation sticks -she got her BFP before opening them so hoping they might bring me luck! 

I became a POAS addict last month and promised myself I am not going to test until 19th Oct because HATED seeing that BFN (and already in my head I know I will weaken before then)

Lets hope its good news for us all!


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Wooohoooo found you :happydance: will copy link into other threads :hugs:
> 
> PS Pk i couldnt of opened a new thread as good as this 'well done' :0) x

poppy, somehow i missed your second line here...aww :cry: (sniffles)...thank you sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Regalpeas said:


> Pk2of8 feel better. *Hugs* I'm just frustrated and impatient. I should be fine by tomorrow. Thanks for asking.
> I think going to OB/GYN may be very helpful for you. They are very reassuring. Seeing my RE recently helped calm my nerves. I may have a cup of wine tonight. :) I'll be sure to toast to you ladies! :)

i know the feeling regal...now i'm anxious to get in to see the ob. BUT i recently moved, so i'm gonna have to set aside a day to drive 2 hours one way to see my same ob before i find a new one here in the new place (why is nothing in life ever simple???) lol 

i think tonight is going to call for not only a glass of wine but a good tear-jerker chick flick. :haha: i'll be thinking of you ladies and toasting to you as well! lol

in the meantime...it's time for a new pair of high heels. that always helps to make it better too :haha: and since i don't live close to any good malls anymore, it's time to improvise...internet shopping here i come!!! :happydance:


----------



## Regalpeas

Welcome Gracemum. Baby wishes to you!



Gracemum said:


> Hi girls! Can I join in too?
> 
> CD 2 for me of second month TTC. My sister gave me some ovulation sticks -she got her BFP before opening them so hoping they might bring me luck!
> 
> I became a POAS addict last month and promised myself I am not going to test until 19th Oct because HATED seeing that BFN (and already in my head I know I will weaken before then)
> 
> Lets hope its good news for us all!


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> Regalpeas said:
> 
> 
> Pk2of8 feel better. *Hugs* I'm just frustrated and impatient. I should be fine by tomorrow. Thanks for asking.
> I think going to OB/GYN may be very helpful for you. They are very reassuring. Seeing my RE recently helped calm my nerves. I may have a cup of wine tonight. :) I'll be sure to toast to you ladies! :)
> 
> i know the feeling regal...now i'm anxious to get in to see the ob. BUT i recently moved, so i'm gonna have to set aside a day to drive 2 hours one way to see my same ob before i find a new one here in the new place (why is nothing in life ever simple???) lol
> 
> i think tonight is going to call for not only a glass of wine but a good tear-jerker chick flick. :haha: i'll be thinking of you ladies and toasting to you as well! lol
> 
> in the meantime...it's time for a new pair of high heels. that always helps to make it better too :haha: and since i don't llive close to any good malls anymore, it's time to improvise...internet shopping here i come!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Im going to try that one with my OH bit of retail therapy via the internet :haha:

Welcome aboard Gracemum:flower: dont think any of us will be able to hold out not testing before 19th :dohh::dohh: but we can at least try :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Gracemum said:


> Hi girls! Can I join in too?
> 
> CD 2 for me of second month TTC. My sister gave me some ovulation sticks -she got her BFP before opening them so hoping they might bring me luck!
> 
> I became a POAS addict last month and promised myself I am not going to test until 19th Oct because HATED seeing that BFN (and already in my head I know I will weaken before then)
> 
> Lets hope its good news for us all!

welcome Gracemum :flower: we're happy to have you! i feel your pain about seeing the bfn! i mentioned in a thread about a week ago (not sure which one it was now...) that i'd much rather live with the idea that i'm preggers until af gets here than test and get the :bfn: ...all that bright white in the test window is blinding!! lol another lady picked up on it and said i was "pregnant until proven otherwise"!!! lol :haha: maybe i can find exactly what i said... anyway, of course, i couldn't help myself this last time and tested early. :dohh: terrible let down. :cry: ah well...so here we go again!! :winkwink:


----------



## Regalpeas

Yes PK a good movie is in order! Shopping too! I'm feeling better already just thinking about it all. Lol


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Im going to try that one with my OH bit of retail therapy via the internet :haha:
> 
> Welcome aboard Gracemum:flower: dont think any of us will be able to hold out not testing before 19th :dohh::dohh: but we can at least try :haha:

oh yes...there is a wonderful pair of jessica simpson heels i've been eyeing for a very long time...i think their time has come... :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Im going to try that one with my OH bit of retail therapy via the internet :haha:
> 
> Welcome aboard Gracemum:flower: dont think any of us will be able to hold out not testing before 19th :dohh::dohh: but we can at least try :haha:
> 
> oh yes...there is a wonderful pair of jessica simpson heels i've been eyeing for a very long time...i think their time has come... :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I was just thinking what to put on my shopping list, at this rate i wont need to pin OH to the bed he'll happily ablige if its going to cost him a fortune next month if we dont get a BFP :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

hey can i come in knock knock lol
af got me 30 mins ago so now on cd1
cbfm resetted
hubby warned
bring it on x
werent right bothered by a june baby lol


----------



## poppy666

Welcome :flower:

How long have you been using CBFM? was debating getting one myself x


----------



## China girl

I found you ladies!!!!:haha:

I'm still waiting on the :witch:...A glass of wine and bag of popcorn sounds really good right now!!!


----------



## poppy666

Fingers crossed af dont arrive for you sweetie :hugs: Mmmmmm popcorn sounds lovelym may send my son to the shop for some :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Welcome :flower:
> 
> How long have you been using CBFM? was debating getting one myself x

this will be the 2nd cycle its rather good tbh xxx


----------



## poppy666

Im watching a few on ebay & bid on one that finishes tomorrow, but you got to start it on CD1 havnt you? just reading up on charting and its all too confusing lol need to buy some more sticks for my clearblue ov kit ( at least i cant go wrong with that) :haha:

So have you been trying for 11yrs? sorry if i got this wrong something you said on other thread, i may have read wrong x


----------



## natalies1982

Hello all

Im Natalie im 28 and we are TTC#4. im on CD1 AF arrived yesterday spot on when it was meant to. im using the clearblue monitor. this is my 2nd month of using of using it, 3rd month TTC.

me and my partner have been together 10 years, we have 3 children together our daughter is 8, and our 2 sons are 6 and 2. the 2 boys are a handful to say the least lol, my eldest son has ADHD, aspergers and alot of other issues going on, my 2 year old has speach delay and behaviour problems currently under assessment. 

if we concieve this will be our last baby. 4 is most definatly enough.

look forward to chatting to you all

oh next AF is due 18th october

Natalie 
xx


----------



## natalies1982

poppy666 said:


> Im watching a few on ebay & bid on one that finishes tomorrow, but you got to start it on CD1 havnt you? just reading up on charting and its all too confusing lol need to buy some more sticks for my clearblue ov kit ( at least i cant go wrong with that) :haha:
> 
> So have you been trying for 11yrs? sorry if i got this wrong something you said on other thread, i may have read wrong x


u can set the monitor from as far as cd5 and it needs to be set in a window period,so if u get up at 7am and have a wee u can set the monitor at 7am and u can then give a wee sample between 4am and 10am so the monitor has to be turned on during that time, and the sticks u buy have the clearblue fetility monitor sticks they are £14.37 on amazon at the mo or 19.99 in boots


----------



## poppy666

natalies1982 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Im watching a few on ebay & bid on one that finishes tomorrow, but you got to start it on CD1 havnt you? just reading up on charting and its all too confusing lol need to buy some more sticks for my clearblue ov kit ( at least i cant go wrong with that) :haha:
> 
> So have you been trying for 11yrs? sorry if i got this wrong something you said on other thread, i may have read wrong x
> 
> 
> u can set the monitor from as far as cd5 and it needs to be set in a window period,so if u get up at 7am and have a wee u can set the monitor at 7am and u can then give a wee sample between 4am and 10am so the monitor has to be turned on during that time, and the sticks u buy have the clearblue fetility monitor sticks they are £14.37 on amazon at the mo or 19.99 in bootsClick to expand...

You found us Nat :happydance: thanks for the advice on the CBFM arghhhhhhhhhh the things us women have to do eh? :haha: snap 18th Oct for me too x

Just thinking why my af arrived a day early cos it never does that if anything im sometimes 2 days late 'weird' x


----------



## pk2of8

mrsamyrach said:


> hey can i come in knock knock lol
> af got me 30 mins ago so now on cd1
> cbfm resetted
> hubby warned
> bring it on x
> werent right bothered by a june baby lol

glad to have you mrsamyrach! :flower:

so ladies, what exactly does the cbfm do??


----------



## pk2of8

China girl said:


> I found you ladies!!!!:haha:
> 
> I'm still waiting on the :witch:...A glass of wine and bag of popcorn sounds really good right now!!!

YAY!!! :happydance: you made it china girl!! well we'll still keep our fx for u sweetie! either way, you're part of the team! :winkwink: 

oooooh, popcorn... with lots of butter- check! let's see, so we have wine, popcorn, movies, shoes and shopping!! lol :haha: anything else to make us feel better??


----------



## natalies1982

poppy666 said:


> natalies1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Im watching a few on ebay & bid on one that finishes tomorrow, but you got to start it on CD1 havnt you? just reading up on charting and its all too confusing lol need to buy some more sticks for my clearblue ov kit ( at least i cant go wrong with that) :haha:
> 
> So have you been trying for 11yrs? sorry if i got this wrong something you said on other thread, i may have read wrong x
> 
> 
> u can set the monitor from as far as cd5 and it needs to be set in a window period,so if u get up at 7am and have a wee u can set the monitor at 7am and u can then give a wee sample between 4am and 10am so the monitor has to be turned on during that time, and the sticks u buy have the clearblue fetility monitor sticks they are £14.37 on amazon at the mo or 19.99 in bootsClick to expand...
> 
> You found us Nat :happydance: thanks for the advice on the CBFM arghhhhhhhhhh the things us women have to do eh? :haha: snap 18th Oct for me too x
> 
> Just thinking why my af arrived a day early cos it never does that if anything im sometimes 2 days late 'weird' xClick to expand...


yep u couldnt hide from me :) lol

i know but they are fab i used one to concieve my youngest and it worked the first month trying

yeh im normally spot on tbh every 28 days ive been off the pill since july so expected it to be abit off but nope last month i was due 23rd and it arrived spot on then to :)


----------



## pk2of8

natalies1982 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Im Natalie im 28 and we are TTC#4. im on CD1 AF arrived yesterday spot on when it was meant to. im using the clearblue monitor. this is my 2nd month of using of using it, 3rd month TTC.
> 
> me and my partner have been together 10 years, we have 3 children together our daughter is 8, and our 2 sons are 6 and 2. the 2 boys are a handful to say the least lol, my eldest son has ADHD, aspergers and alot of other issues going on, my 2 year old has speach delay and behaviour problems currently under assessment.
> 
> if we concieve this will be our last baby. 4 is most definatly enough.
> 
> look forward to chatting to you all
> 
> oh next AF is due 18th october
> 
> Natalie
> xx

hi natalie :hi: glad you made it over as well hun! :hugs:


----------



## natalies1982

pk2of8 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> hey can i come in knock knock lol
> af got me 30 mins ago so now on cd1
> cbfm resetted
> hubby warned
> bring it on x
> werent right bothered by a june baby lol
> 
> glad to have you mrsamyrach! :flower:
> 
> so ladies, what exactly does the cbfm do??Click to expand...

bascially it tells u when u are ovulating, u set the monitor to cd1 when ur AF arrives if it arrives say 4pm u set cd1 as the next day, everyday u turn it on and it will after cd6 ask u to poas, u then put the stick in the monitor and it lets u know if it picked up any hormones, i poas from cd6, i got my high on cd12-16 then got a peak cd17-18 which means it detected a surge and i got a egg symbal and then after 2 days of peak i got a high then it goes back to low. so it bascially works like the opk but u only need to wee in the morning and it gets to know you 

hope all that makes sense


----------



## natalies1982

thanks hun :)

i was reading on the other thread about ur babies being early, my eldest son was born at 36 weeks after PROM at 32 and 35 weeks. he spent 10 days in the neo natal unit. he was a good weight though at 6lb 6oz. did any of urs need any special care?


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Im watching a few on ebay & bid on one that finishes tomorrow, but you got to start it on CD1 havnt you? just reading up on charting and its all too confusing lol need to buy some more sticks for my clearblue ov kit ( at least i cant go wrong with that) :haha:
> 
> So have you been trying for 11yrs? sorry if i got this wrong something you said on other thread, i may have read wrong x

no u aint been ttc for 11 years got bfp in march but lost may gave 2 months to recover and some1 suggested cbfm so why not nothing to lose xx


----------



## natalies1982

good luck using it i love it :) it worked first month 3 years ago, not so lucky this time round but i couldnt get use to opk's


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Im watching a few on ebay & bid on one that finishes tomorrow, but you got to start it on CD1 havnt you? just reading up on charting and its all too confusing lol need to buy some more sticks for my clearblue ov kit ( at least i cant go wrong with that) :haha:
> 
> So have you been trying for 11yrs? sorry if i got this wrong something you said on other thread, i may have read wrong x
> 
> no u aint been ttc for 11 years got bfp in march but lost may gave 2 months to recover and some1 suggested cbfm so why not nothing to lose xxClick to expand...

Really sorry to hear that mrsamyrach must of been hard sweetie :hugs: heard a lot of positive stories with the cbfm, as you say nothing to lose x


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> I found you ladies!!!!:haha:
> 
> I'm still waiting on the :witch:...A glass of wine and bag of popcorn sounds really good right now!!!
> 
> YAY!!! :happydance: you made it china girl!! well we'll still keep our fx for u sweetie! either way, you're part of the team! :winkwink:
> 
> oooooh, popcorn... with lots of butter- check! let's see, so we have wine, popcorn, movies, shoes and shopping!! lol :haha: anything else to make us feel better??Click to expand...

Your making me really hungry quit it :rofl: but nahhhh think we covered everything to feel a bit better :haha:


----------



## DaretoDream

HI guys! :wave:


----------



## poppy666

DaretoDream said:


> HI guys! :wave:

Hiya DaretoDream so glad you found us :flower: how you feeling? x


----------



## carolyn16

Hi everyone :hi:

I'm new here and figured I'd come out of hiding. This is our third month trying and AF got me Saturday. I've been charting and using OPK's and broke down and bought a CBFM. My impatience got the best of me!


----------



## poppy666

carolyn16 said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> I'm new here and figured I'd come out of hiding. This is our third month trying and AF got me Saturday. I've been charting and using OPK's and broke down and bought a CBFM. My impatience got the best of me!

Welcome Carolyn ive heard the cbfm are great, going to invest in one myself :thumbup: this be my 2nd month ttc, didnt think id be bothered too much today with af arriving but think its hit me its not going to be as easy this time around i dont think :cry: arhhh well start of a new month :hugs:


----------



## Citrus

Hi Ladies (and gents:) Can I join too?? I'm hoping to test around the 16th or 17th. This is cycle two for me as well. I've got everything crossed for a BFP! I so much want this to work... I had a miscarriage about five years ago and am finally ready to try again.


----------



## poppy666

Citrus said:


> Hi Ladies (and gents:) Can I join too?? I'm hoping to test around the 16th or 17th. This is cycle two for me as well. I've got everything crossed for a BFP! I so much want this to work... I had a miscarriage about five years ago and am finally ready to try again.

Sure can Citrus, sorry to hear about your MC sweetie :hugs: fingers crossed for the 16th and loads of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## carolyn16

poppy666 said:


> carolyn16 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> I'm new here and figured I'd come out of hiding. This is our third month trying and AF got me Saturday. I've been charting and using OPK's and broke down and bought a CBFM. My impatience got the best of me!
> 
> Welcome Carolyn ive heard the cbfm are great, going to invest in one myself :thumbup: this be my 2nd month ttc, didnt think id be bothered too much today with af arriving but think its hit me its not going to be as easy this time around i dont think :cry: arhhh well start of a new month :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Poppy! I wasn't surprised when AF arrived but I was still upset :sad1: I was hoping to surprise DH this week on our anniversary but it looks like that will have to wait! Crossing my fingers that the CBFM helps. That thing is not cheap!

:dust: to all you ladies out there!!!


----------



## Gia

Hi , everyone. Hope you don't mind me joining you. My Af is due Oct 15/16. My 3rd month trying. Using CBFM this time so FX . I see there is a few girls on this thread will be usung CBFM this cycle, very exciting. Would love to share the experience. Well, :dust: to all of you. Good luck to us this month!!!


----------



## carolyn16

Hi Gia! Good luck with your CBFM - I'm going to start using it tomorrow. Crossing my fingers for all of us!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

cd 2 here doing pretty well. Af still going strong. Hoping my O doesn't screw up too bad as I'm going to be on vaycay while O'ing. Doing a big photography show and afraid I will stress myself out of whack! How are all you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## China girl

Just checking in. I wanted to say a big warm WELCOME to all the new ladies:flower: Glad to you have you aboard. I had that bowl of popcorn and drunk a bottle of wine...YEP the whole bottle. That's what a :bfn:will do to ya!!!:haha:...Just kidding...but I did finish out the bottle. I talked with my sissy today, I think I am going to hold off doing the temp charting. I know myself and I know for a fact I will not get up on the weekend @ 5am to chart...not going to happen. Going try my same method as last month, just more:sex: this time:thumbup:

P.S. still no :witch:...damn it!!!:hissy:


----------



## eightambliss

Hey all. CD1 and feeling crappy....but I'm ready to get :witch: this month and get a :bfp:! Who's with me ladies?:happydance:


----------



## TTC82

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? I am now CD2 and onto month 4 of ttc. Got a cbfm which I used last month but it didn't detect a peak, just seemingly never ending highs! My husband is away a lot so going to be hard to pin him down at the right time but going to give it my best shot! 

I have a super regular 27 cycle and so due to get AF on October 18th, which is my 28th birthday - what i wouldn't give to have a BFP then! I have got endometriosis and so have the feeling this journey is going to be a long one but trying my hardest to stay positive. 

Fingers crossed and :dust: for us all!


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies just waiting for the :witch: to show and get on with the next month (tested this morning :bfn:)

this will now be my 7 month trying and not getting any easier!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance:Morning ladies :wave: i found you!!!:happydance: thankyou for the link over here POPPY.:thumbup:i just read on the other thread that your baby was 6wk old when you fell preggo again...how did you cope!!!!:wacko:
WELCOME all the new names!!! Cant remember them all :dohh:, Im sure ill catch up soon though.so is every one on here testing around mid october??
i see GRACE,MRSAMYRACH,CITRUS,GIA,NAT,POPPY and PK are around the same time as me (16th Oct) is there any one else?? :dohh:
:dust: N :hug: to all of us xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## natalies1982

good morning all

hope ur all ok

well im off to the gym this morning cd2/3 depends what i go by lol

waiting for my sticks to come in the post so i have them ready for when the machine wants them


----------



## natalies1982

TTC82 said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join you? I am now CD2 and onto month 4 of ttc. Got a cbfm which I used last month but it didn't detect a peak, just seemingly never ending highs! My husband is away a lot so going to be hard to pin him down at the right time but going to give it my best shot!
> 
> I have a super regular 27 cycle and so due to get AF on October 18th, which is my 28th birthday - what i wouldn't give to have a BFP then! I have got endometriosis and so have the feeling this journey is going to be a long one but trying my hardest to stay positive.
> 
> Fingers crossed and :dust: for us all!


hello and welcome r u ttc ur first? good luck xx


----------



## mothercabbage

hi TTC82 and GILMORE :wave: FXd for you both too!! and EIGHTAMBLISS we all with ya girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: 
:hug: N :dust: to all of us!! xxx


----------



## TTC82

natalies1982 said:


> TTC82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, mind if I join you? I am now CD2 and onto month 4 of ttc. Got a cbfm which I used last month but it didn't detect a peak, just seemingly never ending highs! My husband is away a lot so going to be hard to pin him down at the right time but going to give it my best shot!
> 
> I have a super regular 27 cycle and so due to get AF on October 18th, which is my 28th birthday - what i wouldn't give to have a BFP then! I have got endometriosis and so have the feeling this journey is going to be a long one but trying my hardest to stay positive.
> 
> Fingers crossed and :dust: for us all!
> 
> 
> hello and welcome r u ttc ur first? good luck xxClick to expand...

Yup, trying for our first and starting to go a bit crazy already! OH is off to Afghan next August and really want to have a baby before he goes, however unless we get that bfp in the next 2 months its not going to happen!


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Just checking in. I wanted to say a big warm WELCOME to all the new ladies:flower: Glad to you have you aboard. I had that bowl of popcorn and drunk a bottle of wine...YEP the whole bottle. That's what a :bfn:will do to ya!!!:haha:...Just kidding...but I did finish out the bottle. I talked with my sissy today, I think I am going to hold off doing the temp charting. I know myself and I know for a fact I will not get up on the weekend @ 5am to chart...not going to happen. Going try my same method as last month, just more:sex: this time:thumbup:
> 
> P.S. still no :witch:...damn it!!!:hissy:

LOL The whole bottle you go girl :haha: Dont think you need to start charting at 5am everyday do you? Oh eck there is noooooooooooooooooooo way id be awake at that time, think im sticking with my OPK sticks if thats the case :growlmad: x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :happydance:Morning ladies :wave: i found you!!!:happydance: thankyou for the link over here POPPY.:thumbup:i just read on the other thread that your baby was 6wk old when you fell preggo again...how did you cope!!!!:wacko:
> WELCOME all the new names!!! Cant remember them all :dohh:, Im sure ill catch up soon though.so is every one on here testing around mid october??
> i see GRACE,MRSAMYRACH,CITRUS,GIA,NAT,POPPY and PK are around the same time as me (16th Oct) is there any one else?? :dohh:
> :dust: N :hug: to all of us xxxxxxxxxxxx

Morning sweetie :flower: how you feeling today? yes was hard work back then and had the eldest which was 15mths, but i think you just get on with it and even tho it was hard work its very rewarding apart from a few times i think i needed sectioned for a month or two :rofl:.

Morning to all the new ladies willl need to read through thread now and see where everyone is in their cycle :hugs:.

My af arrived yesterday one day early, but was only a few spots, today its in full flow so do i still class yesterday as CD1 or today ladies?


----------



## gilmore85

poppy666 said:


> Morning sweetie :flower: how you feeling today? yes was hard work back then and had the eldest which was 15mths, but i think you just get on with it and even tho it was hard work its very rewarding apart from a few times i think i needed sectioned for a month or two :rofl:.
> 
> Morning to all the new ladies willl need to read through thread now and see where everyone is in their cycle :hugs:.
> 
> My af arrived yesterday one day early, but was only a few spots, today its in full flow so do i still class yesterday as CD1 or today ladies?

hey hun :hi:

you count your first full flow day as CD1 or so I've heard


----------



## gilmore85

well still waiting for :witch: but have decided that i am not going to buy any more hpt until af is actually late!! that way i wont be tempted to test too early and get upset by seeing no lines!!

next test date is 21st october.


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in. I wanted to say a big warm WELCOME to all the new ladies:flower: Glad to you have you aboard. I had that bowl of popcorn and drunk a bottle of wine...YEP the whole bottle. That's what a :bfn:will do to ya!!!:haha:...Just kidding...but I did finish out the bottle. I talked with my sissy today, I think I am going to hold off doing the temp charting. I know myself and I know for a fact I will not get up on the weekend @ 5am to chart...not going to happen. Going try my same method as last month, just more:sex: this time:thumbup:
> 
> P.S. still no :witch:...damn it!!!:hissy:
> 
> LOL The whole bottle you go girl :haha: Dont think you need to start charting at 5am everyday do you? Oh eck there is noooooooooooooooooooo way id be awake at that time, think im sticking with my OPK sticks if thats the case :growlmad: xClick to expand...

Poppy explain to me what OPK sticks & IC are. I know the lingo for IC are internet cheapies, but that's about it. 

Oh, the bottle was about 3/4 full:blush:...


----------



## poppy666

Hmmmm im a day out then cos i only spotted yesterday, so will go by my original date today as CD1 :dohh:

What cycle are you on gilmore85? One of my cycle buddies got her BFP today :happydance: totally made up for her, but made me a little sad my af arrived :cry: buy hey a new month :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Here is a link for the lingo x I didnt get chance for any wine but will make up for it at weekend when OH home


https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## poppy666

TTC82 said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join you? I am now CD2 and onto month 4 of ttc. Got a cbfm which I used last month but it didn't detect a peak, just seemingly never ending highs! My husband is away a lot so going to be hard to pin him down at the right time but going to give it my best shot!
> 
> I have a super regular 27 cycle and so due to get AF on October 18th, which is my 28th birthday - what i wouldn't give to have a BFP then! I have got endometriosis and so have the feeling this journey is going to be a long one but trying my hardest to stay positive.
> 
> Fingers crossed and :dust: for us all!

Same as me my OH works away all week apart from Friday n Saturday, but if nearby during the week he comes home, so im going to have to hope he's home when i need to jump him :haha:

Ahhhh lets hope you get that BFP for your birthday sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

POPPY i have a cold coming on today, my head is all heavy and i feel like ive been snorting pepper:growlmad:, how is every1 else..hope your all good 
:hugs: n :dust: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> POPPY i have a cold coming on today, my head is all heavy and i feel like ive been snorting pepper:growlmad:, how is every1 else..hope your all good
> :hugs: n :dust: to all xxxxxxx

Snorting pepper lol, awww hope your ok :hugs: i got the cold last week its not nice, ive still got the cough but getting better, just given the cold to my OH :haha: not bothered i like to share, but not allowing him to get out of :sex: no matter how ill he is :winkwink: plenty of fluids for you, you need to get better x


----------



## gilmore85

poppy666 said:


> Hmmmm im a day out then cos i only spotted yesterday, so will go by my original date today as CD1 :dohh:
> 
> What cycle are you on gilmore85? One of my cycle buddies got her BFP today :happydance: totally made up for her, but made me a little sad my af arrived :cry: buy hey a new month :hugs:

coming to the end of my 6th cycle just waiting for the :witch: currently on CD26 of 28 day cycle and 13DPO.


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> POPPY i have a cold coming on today, my head is all heavy and i feel like ive been snorting pepper:growlmad:, how is every1 else..hope your all good
> :hugs: n :dust: to all xxxxxxx
> 
> Snorting pepper lol, awww hope your ok :hugs: i got the cold last week its not nice, ive still got the cough but getting better, just given the cold to my OH :haha: not bothered i like to share, but not allowing him to get out of :sex: no matter how ill he is :winkwink: plenty of fluids for you, you need to get better xClick to expand...

thanx for the sympathy!!!:hugs: nothing will stop me this month ill be all danced out by mid Oct!!!!! lol
:hug: N:dust to all xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

gilmore85 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm im a day out then cos i only spotted yesterday, so will go by my original date today as CD1 :dohh:
> 
> What cycle are you on gilmore85? One of my cycle buddies got her BFP today :happydance: totally made up for her, but made me a little sad my af arrived :cry: buy hey a new month :hugs:
> 
> coming to the end of my 6th cycle just waiting for the :witch: currently on CD26 of 28 day cycle and 13DPO.Click to expand...

Oooooooooooo fingers crossed for you :happydance:. Just read online that egg white from normal eggs some women use when they dont have enough of their own EWCM near ovulation??? oh my can you imagine cracking open an egg and doing this :blush: From what i read its ment to be exactly the same as the fertile slimy CM we produced, but for some reason some women dont produce enough :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

i dnt think i like the sound of that!!!! lol xx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> i dnt think i like the sound of that!!!! lol xx

Well im going to make sure i have half a dozen eggs in just incase this month :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

i have got images in my head now.....:ignore: im not reading anymore....ha ha...but let me know how you get on :blush::rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

Good Morning Ladies!! :hi:

still trying to catch up...i thought i would be able to post replies to specific posts, but there's too many!! haha 

using real egg white.... :sick: that's just nasty, but i guess some women do it! lol that's what we have preseed for :thumbup: i haven't tried the preseed but i think i will this time if i have any dryness. (tmi??)

hope all you ladies are doing good this morning! i'm trying to get into the swing of things. i work from home so gotta psych myself up to pulling out all the business stuff and getting down to it. ugh. :wacko:

welcome to all the new ladies who joined!! :hugs: i'm looking forward to whiling away these first 2 weeks...hopefully they'll go by quickly! 

yesterday we forgot to add going to the salon to our list of what to do to make us feel better, so i'm calling the salon this morning to make a hair appointment. nails/wax will be after that! :happydance: i still haven't gotten my shoes...of course by the time i decide to buy them, they didn't have my size anymore!! curses!! so now i'm on a quest to find a hot pair of nude color pumps. oh and i saw (by accident) somewhere online yesterday that ann taylor loft now has maternity clothes!!! :happydance: yay!!!! can't wait to go shopping for that!!!! lol

ok, so this morning was the first time temping...here's a laugh for you girls! :winkwink: so my plan is to temp every morning at 6am (when we usually get up). of course this morning i woke up at 4:22am :dohh: i can't remember if i sat up...maybe partially b/c i think something surprised me lol so at 4:23am i remembered "oh yes! gotta temp!" so i reach over to the bedside table for the thermometer, turn it on...figure i'll take my temp in the dark. gotta be easy, right? the thing beeps when it's ready, right? so i lie there for what felt like forever waiting for the darn thing to beep at me. i wasn't going to look at the temp b/c the thing stores the last temp in memory, so i figured i'd just check it when we get up at 6am. so it never beeped! so by now, i'm turning it on, off, i don't even know what i'm doing in the dark all while trying not to move!! :haha: finally i leaned over to turn on the lamp, got it figured it out and recorded my temp. the whole process took me like 10 minutes!!!!! to take my temp!!! :rofl: but then i laid there and couldn't go back to sleep b/c i was so anxious that i ruined it b/c it took so long to figure it out and that i "moved" too much!! lol good grief!! :haha: DH woke and looked at me for a moment with that "what are you doing??" look on his face but just turned over and put his pillow over his head!! :haha: but i looked it up (man, the internet is so great! lol), and i don't think the temps during af are as important as the rest. ??? any of you other ladies who temp, please feel free to correct me. anyway, i also read on fertilityfriend where i'm charting, that if you have things that are outside the norm, just to make a note in your chart and their analysers will determine if things need to be adjusted or not. i like that part.

so poppy, i'm still using the opk, but i'm gonna keep up with the temping i think. i like the chart. and i THINK that you don't have to get up early on the weekend to do it. i guess it would be better if you did, but if you don't, just to make a note of the time and why it's different and such in your chart. not too complicated. the key part (from my understanding) is that you have had a minimum of 3 hours undisturbed sleep before temping, and do it right away when you wake, moving as little as possible (don't stand or sit up), as much as you can about the same time every day. 

sorry for rambling on a bit girls...:wacko: :dust: and :hug: i hope we all have a good day!!


----------



## mothercabbage

sounds like too much hassle...im gonna try going with sypmptom spotting for O this month, if it dont work then ill try opk, if that dont work...some one here is going to have to help me with temping..i wouldnt know what to look for if it came to that!:wacko:....im currently CD5 so i think i O on CD14 (or about that) so lots of BD soon...:sex:
:hug: N :dust: to all xxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> sounds like too much hassle...im gonna try going with sypmptom spotting for O this month, if it dont work then ill try opk, if that dont work...some one here is going to have to help me with temping..i wouldnt know what to look for if it came to that!:wacko:....im currently CD5 so i think i O on CD14 (or about that) so lots of BD soon...:sex:
> :hug: N :dust: to all xxxxxx

that's how i started too mothercabbage...first symptom spotting for O...watching for changes with cm, charting af, etc. last month started opks. still :bfn:s for me, and going on month/cycle 6, so i'm going all out now!! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

well when i was tcc my son, i stopped BC, had a withdrawal bleed, counted 14 days from the 1st day of withdrawal bleed and BD then...i did opk's and never got a positive but my son was concieved on my 1st cycle after BC...so im a bit suspicious of opk's they lied to me then...they may do it again!! so ill just see how it goes....
:hug: :dust: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Gals!!! Nice to bump into ya lol *WAVES* Tink x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hope you dont mind me gate crashing BTW lol I just came over to see how my buddys were getting on! :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

Hi TINKERBELL.:wave: x


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!! :hi:
> 
> still trying to catch up...i thought i would be able to post replies to specific posts, but there's too many!! haha
> 
> using real egg white.... :sick: that's just nasty, but i guess some women do it! lol that's what we have preseed for :thumbup: i haven't tried the preseed but i think i will this time if i have any dryness. (tmi??)
> 
> hope all you ladies are doing good this morning! i'm trying to get into the swing of things. i work from home so gotta psych myself up to pulling out all the business stuff and getting down to it. ugh. :wacko:
> 
> welcome to all the new ladies who joined!! :hugs: i'm looking forward to whiling away these first 2 weeks...hopefully they'll go by quickly!
> 
> yesterday we forgot to add going to the salon to our list of what to do to make us feel better, so i'm calling the salon this morning to make a hair appointment. nails/wax will be after that! :happydance: i still haven't gotten my shoes...of course by the time i decide to buy them, they didn't have my size anymore!! curses!! so now i'm on a quest to find a hot pair of nude color pumps. oh and i saw (by accident) somewhere online yesterday that ann taylor loft now has maternity clothes!!! :happydance: yay!!!! can't wait to go shopping for that!!!! lol
> 
> ok, so this morning was the first time temping...here's a laugh for you girls! :winkwink: so my plan is to temp every morning at 6am (when we usually get up). of course this morning i woke up at 4:22am :dohh: i can't remember if i sat up...maybe partially b/c i think something surprised me lol so at 4:23am i remembered "oh yes! gotta temp!" so i reach over to the bedside table for the thermometer, turn it on...figure i'll take my temp in the dark. gotta be easy, right? the thing beeps when it's ready, right? so i lie there for what felt like forever waiting for the darn thing to beep at me. i wasn't going to look at the temp b/c the thing stores the last temp in memory, so i figured i'd just check it when we get up at 6am. so it never beeped! so by now, i'm turning it on, off, i don't even know what i'm doing in the dark all while trying not to move!! :haha: finally i leaned over to turn on the lamp, got it figured it out and recorded my temp. the whole process took me like 10 minutes!!!!! to take my temp!!! :rofl: but then i laid there and couldn't go back to sleep b/c i was so anxious that i ruined it b/c it took so long to figure it out and that i "moved" too much!! lol good grief!! :haha: DH woke and looked at me for a moment with that "what are you doing??" look on his face but just turned over and put his pillow over his head!! :haha: but i looked it up (man, the internet is so great! lol), and i don't think the temps during af are as important as the rest. ??? any of you other ladies who temp, please feel free to correct me. anyway, i also read on fertilityfriend where i'm charting, that if you have things that are outside the norm, just to make a note in your chart and their analysers will determine if things need to be adjusted or not. i like that part.
> 
> so poppy, i'm still using the opk, but i'm gonna keep up with the temping i think. i like the chart. and i THINK that you don't have to get up early on the weekend to do it. i guess it would be better if you did, but if you don't, just to make a note of the time and why it's different and such in your chart. not too complicated. the key part (from my understanding) is that you have had a minimum of 3 hours undisturbed sleep before temping, and do it right away when you wake, moving as little as possible (don't stand or sit up), as much as you can about the same time every day.
> 
> sorry for rambling on a bit girls...:wacko: :dust: and :hug: i hope we all have a good day!!

:rofl: I can imagine your OH's face... omg what are you like? 10 minutes to take temp and at that time in the morning too lol.. Im going to start mine on Friday this cold is slowly going and didnt know if it would affect it or not so didnt start it today?

Dont be telling me i dont matter if you got a cold or not :dohh:.

My retail therapy started last night on Ebay ' I won a fish tank' lol always wanted another Tropical tank so won it & collect Friday ( havnt told OH how much i won it for yet >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> £200 :blush:) Hmmmm do you think id get away with new shoe's too? :haha:

Hope everyone else is good :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hope you dont mind me gate crashing BTW lol I just came over to see how my buddys were getting on! :hugs:

You gate crash anytime Tinkerbell :hugs: How you feeling? x


----------



## pk2of8

hiya tink!! glad to see you! :winkwink:



poppy666 said:


> :rofl: I can imagine your OH's face... omg what are you like? 10 minutes to take temp and at that time in the morning too lol.. Im going to start mine on Friday this cold is slowly going and didnt know if it would affect it or not so didnt start it today?
> 
> Dont be telling me i dont matter if you got a cold or not :dohh:.
> 
> My retail therapy started last night on Ebay ' I won a fish tank' lol always wanted another Tropical tank so won it & collect Friday ( havnt told OH how much i won it for yet >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> £200 :blush:) Hmmmm do you think id get away with new shoe's too? :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone else is good :hugs:

i say go for it!! lol get away with as much as you possibly can!! :haha: besides, i'm sure you got your new tank for a steal!! :winkwink: 

i haven't any idea at all if colds or illness affect the temping...guess i'll be looking that up next! lol 

well i made an appointment with my ob/gyn for next week...will be going for my annual and will talk about ttc stuff. maybe she'll order some bloodwork to check hormone levels and such. we'll see...i'll let you girls know what happens! :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

just as i was about to talk myself into temping...does it matter if you ahve a cold..i suppose it may as ur temp is bound to be higher....:wacko: if any1 finds out you have to let me know!! im confused now lol xx
:hug: N :dust: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm good girls! Busy :sex: and peeing on OPK sticks :haha: So far ovulation not detected. Will be shattered by the end of this week! :sleep:

I see a few of you are trying temping this cycle. This is my first cycle temping, and its confusing me too. I am quite up and down health wise so am spiking temperature's in no particular order lol So far fertility friend looks suitably confused as am I. :shrug: Not had time :hangwashing: to read all your posts so I'll catch up with how you all are later with a nice cuppa :coffee: 

Tink x


----------



## poppy666

LOL Im sure your OH will be shattered too :haha: Im just going to sort tea then be back on soon, just video'd Korben in his walker so may post in here later & a few pics of my other 3 son's, be nice to see some of yours ladies if your up for it later??

Will have to upload from Photobucket i think onto here :roll:


----------



## mothercabbage

ill look forward to your pics POPPY!!!!!!!!!! and TINKERBELL ignore the tiredness!!!! you can rest in 2ww....:rofl: :hug:n :dust: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## MommyWishes4

AF hasn't decided to visit me yet, but she's close by. If it comes on time, I'll be due for her next visit around the 22nd - so I'll probably be testing on the 23rd or 24th if she's a no show. 

Bye September! :wave:


----------



## mothercabbage

MommyWishes4 said:


> AF hasn't decided to visit me yet, but she's close by. If it comes on time, I'll be due for her next visit around the 22nd - so I'll probably be testing on the 23rd or 24th if she's a no show.
> 
> Bye September! :wave:

Hi, FXd for you hunni xxx
:hug: N :dust: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

MommyWishes4 said:


> AF hasn't decided to visit me yet, but she's close by. If it comes on time, I'll be due for her next visit around the 22nd - so I'll probably be testing on the 23rd or 24th if she's a no show.
> 
> Bye September! :wave:


Me too!!!...I wish she would hurry up, I have things to do:happydance:


----------



## MommyWishes4

China girl said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> AF hasn't decided to visit me yet, but she's close by. If it comes on time, I'll be due for her next visit around the 22nd - so I'll probably be testing on the 23rd or 24th if she's a no show.
> 
> Bye September! :wave:
> 
> 
> Me too!!!...I wish she would hurry up, I have things to do:happydance:Click to expand...

 I was sad that she was arriving, but when I felt it last Sunday, I was excited - I have a beach trip coming up this Saturday and I really wanted to be done with it by then. Nope, she's taking detours and probably won't show up now until the day of the beach! :dohh:



mothercabbage said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> AF hasn't decided to visit me yet, but she's close by. If it comes on time, I'll be due for her next visit around the 22nd - so I'll probably be testing on the 23rd or 24th if she's a no show.
> 
> Bye September! :wave:
> 
> Hi, FXd for you hunni xxx
> :hug: N :dust: to all xxxxxxxClick to expand...

 
Thank you!! :hugs:


----------



## carolyn16

Hope everyone is having a nice hump day :sex: 

AF for me was early this month but I'm glad since I was have it me and DH's anniversary. Anyone else wondering where the year went? How is it already the end of September?!?!


----------



## carolyn16

Poppy - look forward to the pics later!!


----------



## mothercabbage

Yea this year has gone fast..soon xmas will be upon us :happydance: maybe have a tiny bump then!!!! FXd......:bfp:.....come on!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Me & PK are going to make it our mission to have BFP for xmas no matter what :haha:

Actually all us ladies should & we will succeed :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

we should indeed!!! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> we should indeed!!! :happydance:

Just been laughing at the Buddies thread, we sound like sex starved ladies going on about how many times we going to jump our OH's, glad mine dont come on here :haha:

Any other ladies charting? I need to know if it matters starting it 4 days late just want to make sure this colds gone ( actually think its an excuse so i can read up more) lol your not even allowed to sit up to take your temp either with what ive read so far, just lie on your back x


----------



## pk2of8

ooooh oooh ooh!!! i want a baby bump by Christmas!!! how awesome would that be!!! that's definitely my goal!!! :happydance:


----------



## MommyWishes4

pk2of8 said:


> ooooh oooh ooh!!! i want a baby bump by Christmas!!! how awesome would that be!!! that's definitely my goal!!! :happydance:

 My goal too!! Hope we all get it! :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Just been laughing at the Buddies thread, we sound like sex starved ladies going on about how many times we going to jump our OH's, glad mine dont come on here :haha:
> 
> Any other ladies charting? I need to know if it matters starting it 4 days late just want to make sure this colds gone ( actually think its an excuse so i can read up more) lol your not even allowed to sit up to take your temp either with what ive read so far, just lie on your back x

poppy, everything i've found says you should start temping on cd1. i started on cd2. eh...i saw in another thread on here somewhere last week that some ladies were asking this and the general response was starting on cd2 should not affect it negatively.

i can't find anything that says you should NOT temp while sick...everything just says it will make your temp higher if you are charting and sick. :dohh: (no?? really??) :haha:

i guess what i like about fertilityfriend is that their experts/programs do all the analysing for you. you just have to put in the info. i would just make a note if you're sick on that day to explain why your temp is higher than it should be, but i think you should start first thing tomorrow hun... :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Just been laughing at the Buddies thread, we sound like sex starved ladies going on about how many times we going to jump our OH's, glad mine dont come on here :haha:
> 
> Any other ladies charting? I need to know if it matters starting it 4 days late just want to make sure this colds gone ( actually think its an excuse so i can read up more) lol your not even allowed to sit up to take your temp either with what ive read so far, just lie on your back x
> 
> poppy, everything i've found says you should start temping on cd1. i started on cd2. eh...i saw in another thread on here somewhere last week that some ladies were asking this and the general response was starting on cd2 should not affect it negatively.
> 
> i can't find anything that says you should NOT temp while sick...everything just says it will make your temp higher if you are charting and sick. :dohh: (no?? really??) :haha:
> 
> i guess what i like about fertilityfriend is that their experts/programs do all the analysing for you. you just have to put in the info. i would just make a note if you're sick on that day to explain why your temp is higher than it should be, but i think you should start first thing tomorrow hun... :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks for that sweetie i will start it in the morning :flower: Hope i dont mess up :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I am sick I've had a cold for going on 3 weeks and my temps are wacky but I'm still temping and going to see if Fertility Friend catches when I O...plus of course I'm using my OPK's just to make certain! GL and FX for everyone.....I shall O on or around the 27th so I shall be testing October 9th or around there :) BABYDUST EVERYONE!!!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Andrea and loads of :dust::dust::dust: to you xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww GL sweetheart I am FX for all of us this go around....I haven't been on much lately as I've gotten discouraged and figure the "less I try" the more likely I shall get a BFP! I'm trying to keep my mind on other things I kind of got lazy :) haha...well I am here and will be waiting and watching everyones testing and going crazy :) I can't wait!!!!


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Thanks for that sweetie i will start it in the morning :flower: Hope i dont mess up :hugs:

oh you're welcome sweetie! :winkwink: we'll figure it out together :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

AndreaFlorida said:


> Aww GL sweetheart I am FX for all of us this go around....I haven't been on much lately as I've gotten discouraged and figure the "less I try" the more likely I shall get a BFP! I'm trying to keep my mind on other things I kind of got lazy :) haha...well I am here and will be waiting and watching everyones testing and going crazy :) I can't wait!!!!

Welcome Andrea! :flower: i hope you feel better real soon! fx and :dust: to you too!!:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhhh just been reading todays BFP announcements :cry: i really shouldnt go over there.... does anyone else do that? or is it just me :dohh:


----------



## Doingit4us

Hope u ladies dont mind if I join you. I am due to O next week sometime. Hopefully early next week. I'm feeling pretty sick right now. My daughter just got over a cold and I think she passed it to me. Baby dust to us all!


----------



## poppy666

Doingit4us said:


> Hope u ladies dont mind if I join you. I am due to O next week sometime. Hopefully early next week. I'm feeling pretty sick right now. My daughter just got over a cold and I think she passed it to me. Baby dust to us all!


Awww welcome over sweetie, yes think colds are going around i just gave it to my OH :haha:

You charting or using OPK's to help Doingit4us?


----------



## mothercabbage

welcome newbies.....the more the merrier....:happydance: i havent been on announcements i think i may go check it out now


----------



## cara1234

I hope you ladies don't mind if I join. I will be testing October 21st (if I can hold out that long). On CD1 of month 3 and TTC #1. I am 28 and DH is 29. Came off bcp 3 months ago so hoping October is THE month :)



poppy666 said:


> Arghhhhh just been reading todays BFP announcements :cry: i really shouldnt go over there.... does anyone else do that? or is it just me :dohh:

I do this all the time. And after I ask the same thing... WHY?! But it is sort of addicting and sometimes nice when there is a "here's what we did different this cycle..."


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> welcome newbies.....the more the merrier....:happydance: i havent been on announcements i think i may go check it out now

I just been on more because looks like another cycle buddie got her BFP today very faint line, so she testing again tomorrow, bless!!! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

cara1234 said:


> I hope you ladies don't mind if I join. I will be testing October 21st (if I can hold out that long). On CD1 of month 3 and TTC #1. I am 28 and DH is 29. Came off bcp 3 months ago so hoping October is THE month :)
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Arghhhhh just been reading todays BFP announcements :cry: i really shouldnt go over there.... does anyone else do that? or is it just me :dohh:
> 
> I do this all the time. And after I ask the same thing... WHY?! But it is sort of addicting and sometimes nice when there is a "here's what we did different this cycle..."Click to expand...

Yes your right i do check for the "here's what we did different this cycle..." its just amazing some women have been trying for years & then they get their BFP, i just need to stay off there 1st day i get my AF :haha:

Anyways welcome aboard :flower: you be testing a few days after me, loads of :dust: sweetie x


----------



## mothercabbage

i cant wait til i can go announce my :bfp:.... im very jelous but over the moon for them all.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Doingit4us

poppy666 said:


> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> Hope u ladies dont mind if I join you. I am due to O next week sometime. Hopefully early next week. I'm feeling pretty sick right now. My daughter just got over a cold and I think she passed it to me. Baby dust to us all!
> 
> 
> Awww welcome over sweetie, yes think colds are going around i just gave it to my OH :haha:
> 
> You charting or using OPK's to help Doingit4us?Click to expand...


lol...hopefully it's only a 24hr bug. I hate being sick. I am charting & using OPK's. Although, I think I messed up with my bbt. I started the day AF ended. I read somewhere on the internet there is no need to take it during AF. Guess they were wrong. I'm also going to try preseed again. I only have one tube, so hopefully I will O from the right ovary. I see my FS tomorrow and fx'd she will do an IUI for me. 

What are you using?


----------



## poppy666

Doingit4us said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> Hope u ladies dont mind if I join you. I am due to O next week sometime. Hopefully early next week. I'm feeling pretty sick right now. My daughter just got over a cold and I think she passed it to me. Baby dust to us all!
> 
> 
> Awww welcome over sweetie, yes think colds are going around i just gave it to my OH :haha:
> 
> You charting or using OPK's to help Doingit4us?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...hopefully it's only a 24hr bug. I hate being sick. I am charting & using OPK's. Although, I think I messed up with my bbt. I started the day AF ended. I read somewhere on the internet there is no need to take it during AF. Guess they were wrong. I'm also going to try preseed again. I only have one tube, so hopefully I will O from the right ovary. I see my FS tomorrow and fx'd she will do an IUI for me.
> 
> What are you using?Click to expand...

Oh never heard about being able to chart during af? hmmmmmm be ok if we could cos i think im going to mess up too confusing :haha: will try anyways tomorrow, last month all i tried was the clearblue digi kit and to be honest didnt time it too well, so this month charting, OPK's and pinning my OH to the bed from CD10 to CD15/16 :rofl:.

Sorry whats a IUI? Im really not clued up on all this x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> i cant wait til i can go announce my :bfp:.... im very jelous but over the moon for them all.:happydance::happydance:

Well if its confirmed my 2nd cycle buddy gets her BFP tomorrow think i'll add you to my buddy list because at this rate they all getting their BFP's :winkwink:


----------



## pk2of8

Doingit4us said:


> Hope u ladies dont mind if I join you. I am due to O next week sometime. Hopefully early next week. I'm feeling pretty sick right now. My daughter just got over a cold and I think she passed it to me. Baby dust to us all!

glad to have you doingit4us! :flower: several of us are just starting the bbt charting this time around, so we'll see how it goes. we're hoping it makes a difference for us this time! :thumbup: :hugs: and :dust: to you!


----------



## natalies1982

evening all
feeling abit down in the dumps today i know ive not been TTC long but just want a baby to complete our family, bring the baby home and just enjoy it. my neighbour had her baby this morning and was home by lunch he looks so tiny :) and so cute


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> welcome newbies.....the more the merrier....:happydance: i havent been on announcements i think i may go check it out now
> 
> I just been on more because looks like another cycle buddie got her BFP today very faint line, so she testing again tomorrow, bless!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

i didn't even realize there was a bfp announcement board!! :dohh: probably a good thing, b/c i'm sure i'd have been stalking it religiously... can you imagine what my last couple of days would have been like (and last weekend!!) with that on top of the "big let down"???!!! :haha: so probably a good thing but i imagine i won't be able to stop myself now that i know it's there... ignorance is bliss they say??? :wacko: :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait til i can go announce my :bfp:.... im very jelous but over the moon for them all.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Well if its confirmed my 2nd cycle buddy gets her BFP tomorrow think i'll add you to my buddy list because at this rate they all getting their BFP's :winkwink:Click to expand...

feel free to add me to ur cycle buddy list hunni....ill put you on mine!!!! :thumbup:think im only 3 days infront of u according to tickers.... so we can announce together in oct!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

natalies1982 said:


> evening all
> feeling abit down in the dumps today i know ive not been TTC long but just want a baby to complete our family, bring the baby home and just enjoy it. my neighbour had her baby this morning and was home by lunch he looks so tiny :) and so cute

Awww Nat ((( Big Hugs))) :hugs: You WILL get your BFP before Xmas just hang in there, i went on a bit of a downer earlier on the BFP announcement boards, but kicked myself up the ass cos i know one day i be over there too with you lovely ladies xx


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> welcome newbies.....the more the merrier....:happydance: i havent been on announcements i think i may go check it out now
> 
> I just been on more because looks like another cycle buddie got her BFP today very faint line, so she testing again tomorrow, bless!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i didn't even realize there was a bfp announcement board!! :dohh: probably a good thing, b/c i'm sure i'd have been stalking it religiously... can you imagine what my last couple of days would have been like (and last weekend!!) with that on top of the "big let down"???!!! :haha: so probably a good thing but i imagine i won't be able to stop myself now that i know it's there... ignorance is bliss they say??? :wacko: :winkwink:Click to expand...

LOL Pk you know and i know you'll be over there reading it in the next 10 minutes :winkwink:


----------



## pk2of8

natalies1982 said:


> evening all
> feeling abit down in the dumps today i know ive not been TTC long but just want a baby to complete our family, bring the baby home and just enjoy it. my neighbour had her baby this morning and was home by lunch he looks so tiny :) and so cute

:hugs: aww natalie it'll happen hun...we're all in the same boat here. know exactly how you're feeling! one of my biggest fears at this point is my newly married little brother and wife will get pregnant off the bat and have the baby before we get our :bfp: :wacko: oh i'd be thrilled for them...just hard to navigate the feelings that pull in different directions right? well we're here for each other...i don't know about you girls, but i'm sure i'll have a rant or 2 at some point on here about all of it! lol :winkwink: 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## natalies1982

thanks hun dont know what has come over me today just feel really low about it all, i dont know how women can do it for years this is only my 3rd month and its kiling me, everyone is pregnant around me or having babies. 

im sure i will be fine 2morrow xx


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> LOL Pk you know and i know you'll be over there reading it in the next 10 minutes :winkwink:

:blush: ...................... :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait til i can go announce my :bfp:.... im very jelous but over the moon for them all.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Well if its confirmed my 2nd cycle buddy gets her BFP tomorrow think i'll add you to my buddy list because at this rate they all getting their BFP's :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> feel free to add me to ur cycle buddy list hunni....ill put you on mine!!!! :thumbup:think im only 3 days infront of u according to tickers.... so we can announce together in oct!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thats what i like to see someone being positive cos i wasnt earlier :hugs: will add you now x


----------



## poppy666

natalies1982 said:


> thanks hun dont know what has come over me today just feel really low about it all, i dont know how women can do it for years this is only my 3rd month and its kiling me, everyone is pregnant around me or having babies.
> 
> im sure i will be fine 2morrow xx

You will be ok in a few days, think every women hits rock bottom at some stage especially when your surrounded by babies or pregnant women, you be ok and if it helps take a few days off here and relax x


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance::happydance:yey my 1st cycle buddy!!! thanx POPPY:happydance::happydance:
All of us girls on here will be gatecrashing that announcement board over the next month or so so look out ...here we come!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :happydance::happydance:yey my 1st cycle buddy!!! thanx POPPY:happydance::happydance:
> All of us girls on here will be gatecrashing that announcement board over the next month or so so look out ...here we come!!!!:thumbup:

God help the 1st Trimester board if that happens :rofl:

Pk you rant away because im sure you wont be the only one especially if my OH dont get home on the nights i need his bits :winkwink:


----------



## Mojitogirly

Hi,
I'm new to this but been reading posts for a little while.
I came off BCP in May , found out I was preg in July, but had a MC in 6 weeks later :( 
Has taken a while to get things back to normal but really looking forward to trying again!


I'll be testing on 19th too - fingers crossed for everyone!

K :)


----------



## poppy666

Mojitogirly said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this but been reading posts for a little while.
> I came off BCP in May , found out I was preg in July, but had a MC in 6 weeks later :(
> Has taken a while to get things back to normal but really looking forward to trying again!
> 
> 
> I'll be testing on 19th too - fingers crossed for everyone!
> 
> K :)

Mojitogirly really sorry to hear about your MC back in July :hugs: Hope your ok? You using anything to assist this time around sweetie? Oh and welcome & good luck :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> God help the 1st Trimester board if that happens :rofl:
> 
> Pk you rant away because im sure you wont be the only one especially if my OH dont get home on the nights i need his bits :winkwink:

oh don't worry...i'm sure i'll get a good one in at some point!!! lol :haha: sometimes, there's nothing to relieve stress like a good rant! haha

just been over there looking at those bfp announcements...you're right. bad idea. :dohh: that's ok...we'll get our turns!! :hugs:

mojitogirly, glad you found us!! :hugs: hope you get your :bfp: soon with us!! :flower: :hug: and :dust: to you!


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> God help the 1st Trimester board if that happens :rofl:
> 
> Pk you rant away because im sure you wont be the only one especially if my OH dont get home on the nights i need his bits :winkwink:
> 
> oh don't worry...i'm sure i'll get a good one in at some point!!! lol :haha: sometimes, there's nothing to relieve stress like a good rant! haha
> 
> just been over there looking at those bfp announcements...you're right. bad idea. :dohh: that's ok...we'll get our turns!! :hugs:
> 
> mojitogirly, glad you found us!! :hugs: hope you get your :bfp: soon with us!! :flower: :hug: and :dust: to you!Click to expand...

I just knew you be over there :haha::haha: God you make me laugh cheer my evening up, along with mothercabbage your both nutters :rofl: 'In a nice way of course' :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> I just knew you be over there :haha::haha: God you make me laugh cheer my evening up, along with mothercabbage your both nutters :rofl: 'In a nice way of course' :dohh:

well we're just peas in a pod and it takes one to know one and all that!! :rofl: but you think i'm nutters now...just wait til i get all this charting nonsense down :haha: :hugs: you make me laugh too poppy and cheer me up ...adding in mothercabbage, i think our 3 musketeers with china girl is going up to the 4 musketeers!! lol :rofl:


----------



## jenb

can i join? i will be testing on the 19th oct!
i just got my AF yesterday im pretty disapointed although im trying not to feel too bad about it because last month was my 1st month ttc i think i got my hopes up that i would be one of the lucky ones to get pregnant straight away lol

this month im using opk's and im thinking about checking my temp but im not sure how to do it? 
ive also been taking pre natel vits and i quit smoking i want to try and be as healthy as possible!

good luck to us all!!!


----------



## poppy666

Was meaning to ask whats the time difference between us now? Its 22.30pm here in the UK x


----------



## poppy666

jenb said:


> can i join? i will be testing on the 19th oct!
> i just got my AF yesterday im pretty disapointed although im trying not to feel too bad about it because last month was my 1st month ttc i think i got my hopes up that i would be one of the lucky ones to get pregnant straight away lol
> 
> this month im using opk's and im thinking about checking my temp but im not sure how to do it?
> ive also been taking pre natel vits and i quit smoking i want to try and be as healthy as possible!
> 
> good luck to us all!!!

Join the club jenb a few of us ladies are trying the charting too for the first time this month along with the OPK's :thumbup: Im starting tomorrow be it a day late should of started yesterday & pk2of8 started yesterday, it all looks too confusing for my little brain but between us all im sure we be ok :hugs: Welcome aboard x


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I just knew you be over there :haha::haha: God you make me laugh cheer my evening up, along with mothercabbage your both nutters :rofl: 'In a nice way of course' :dohh:
> 
> well we're just peas in a pod and it takes one to know one and all that!! :rofl: but you think i'm nutters now...just wait til i get all this charting nonsense down :haha: :hugs: you make me laugh too poppy and cheer me up ...adding in mothercabbage, i think our 3 musketeers with china girl is going up to the 4 musketeers!! lol :rofl:Click to expand...

I have been catching up....ooooh you ladies are too funny:rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

hellllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
sorry not been on but af is so heavy its doing my head in
im stuffed in every orifice with bog roll lol only joking xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I just knew you be over there :haha::haha: God you make me laugh cheer my evening up, along with mothercabbage your both nutters :rofl: 'In a nice way of course' :dohh:
> 
> well we're just peas in a pod and it takes one to know one and all that!! :rofl: but you think i'm nutters now...just wait til i get all this charting nonsense down :haha: :hugs: you make me laugh too poppy and cheer me up ...adding in mothercabbage, i think our 3 musketeers with china girl is going up to the 4 musketeers!! lol :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I have been catching up....ooooh you ladies are too funny:rofl:Click to expand...

Woohooo where you been all day missy? you ok x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> hellllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> sorry not been on but af is so heavy its doing my head in
> im stuffed in every orifice with bog roll lol only joking xxxxx

:rofl: I had a vision then ewwwwwwwwww lol, yeah i been popping the pain killers today, its sucks being a women :growlmad:


----------



## mrsamyrach

cant pop pills got gastric band in and it gets stuck lol

yep it is chite being a woman xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm my OH will think its shite being a male when i finish with him next week lol, im sooooooooooo determind this month im going to do his nut in :haha:


----------



## DaretoDream

Hope everyone is well today. CD3 for me.


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Hmmm my OH will think its shite being a male when i finish with him next week lol, im sooooooooooo determind this month im going to do his nut in :haha:

my hubby told me it had dropped off last month FIVE times in 3 days he kept screaming lol wimp x


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello Everyone! This thread is on fire! :happydance:

Like, Pk2 I won't be able to respond to everyone. :( But I want to say fx to the ladies still waiting. That includes Chinagirl:wine: lol ! Woohoo!!! Also baby wishes to all of us---most just starting out again.:loopy:

I feel better today, but considered not tracking this month. We have a lot going on and this could be one thing I put aside. I am trying not to feel guilty about it but we will see if I give in as O date nears.:blush:

Well I hope everyone has a great day...noon...evening! You ladies are the best!:hugs:


----------



## Doingit4us

poppy666 said:


> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> Hope u ladies dont mind if I join you. I am due to O next week sometime. Hopefully early next week. I'm feeling pretty sick right now. My daughter just got over a cold and I think she passed it to me. Baby dust to us all!
> 
> 
> Awww welcome over sweetie, yes think colds are going around i just gave it to my OH :haha:
> 
> You charting or using OPK's to help Doingit4us?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...hopefully it's only a 24hr bug. I hate being sick. I am charting & using OPK's. Although, I think I messed up with my bbt. I started the day AF ended. I read somewhere on the internet there is no need to take it during AF. Guess they were wrong. I'm also going to try preseed again. I only have one tube, so hopefully I will O from the right ovary. I see my FS tomorrow and fx'd she will do an IUI for me.
> :D
> What are you using?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh never heard about being able to chart during af? hmmmmmm be ok if we could cos i think im going to mess up too confusing :haha: will try anyways tomorrow, last month all i tried was the clearblue digi kit and to be honest didnt time it too well, so this month charting, OPK's and pinning my OH to the bed from CD10 to CD15/16 :rofl:.
> 
> Sorry whats a IUI? Im really not clued up on all this xClick to expand...

I used the cheapie opk's from the dollar store, but I never got a positive last cycle. Going to try something else. LMBO...I feel like Im a predator during my fertile days. My dh is ok the first two days, then I have to jump him in his sleep :sleep:...Either give it to me willingly or prepare to be violated while in lala land :) 

IUI is when they take the sperm and insert it directly into your cervix. It doesnt give u that much of an advantage, but I'll take any help I can get.

[/I]


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Hmmm my OH will think its shite being a male when i finish with him next week lol, im sooooooooooo determind this month im going to do his nut in :haha:

Poppy, my DH read that & :rofl:

I'm still waiting!!!...:growlmad: I'm in school and had to do some homework. I told DH this is our month!!!....when I say lets :sex:...I mean lets :sex: We got a plan & sticking to it!!!:rofl:


----------



## China girl

Regalpeas said:


> Hello Everyone! This thread is on fire! :happydance:
> 
> Like, Pk2 I won't be able to respond to everyone. :( But I want to say fx to the ladies still waiting. That includes Chinagirl:wine: lol ! Woohoo!!! Also baby wishes to all of us---most just starting out again.:loopy:
> 
> I feel better today, but considered not tracking this month. We have a lot going on and this could be one thing I put aside. I am trying not to feel guilty about it but we will see if I give in as O date nears.:blush:
> 
> Well I hope everyone has a great day...noon...evening! You ladies are the best!:hugs:

Love it Regalpeas!!!!....Girl...it was just one of them days!!:winkwink:


----------



## Regalpeas

LOL oh I know China girl. After I logged off from talking about having a glass all day I kept saying that I wanted wine. Then I dreamed about drinking Sangria. lol I just never got around to getting some. I have about two weeks to get that glass or more. ;)


----------



## China girl

Regalpeas said:


> LOL oh I know China girl. After I logged off from talking about having a glass all day I kept saying that I wanted wine. Then I dreamed about drinking Sangria. lol I just never got around to getting some. I have about two weeks to get that glass or more. ;)

Thats what I had....I love me some Sangria!!!
I made some homemade Sangria this summer....It was soo good!!!:headspin:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Was meaning to ask whats the time difference between us now? Its 22.30pm here in the UK x

aha!!! i was right!!! :happydance: you're 5 hours ahead of me! well, that's what i was guessing anyway. poppy, it was 17:30pm here in Florida when you posted this... i was wondering the same thing all day. lol :haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

Haha me too! It's my favorite. Homemade is the best because you can add what you want. Yum yum. 



China girl said:


> Thats what I had....I love me some Sangria!!!
> I made some homemade Sangria this summer....It was soo good!!!:headspin:


----------



## pk2of8

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

well girlies, i got a GREAT chuckle reading about more :sex: plans!! :haha: bottom line: do NOT mess with a pack of fertile women who are determined to get their little beanies:baby:!!! lolol :rofl: 

sangria sounds wonderful, but i gotta admit, ever since mojitogirly joined the thread, i've had mojitos on the brain all day! mmm mmm mm! i LOVE mojitos...on our honeymoon, the hotel bar made a FANTASTIC strawberry one...i was lovin' it at the poolside (more like lovin' 3 or 4 of 'em) :haha: maybe i can talk dh into taking me there for an evening drink before O day :happydance: well, g'night ladies...looking forward to what tomorrow's conversation brings... :hugs:

dreams of LOs and :dust: to keep us through the night!! or :sex: or morning sickness...whatever works!! lol :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl:


Doingit4us said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> Hope u ladies dont mind if I join you. I am due to O next week sometime. Hopefully early next week. I'm feeling pretty sick right now. My daughter just got over a cold and I think she passed it to me. Baby dust to us all!
> 
> 
> Awww welcome over sweetie, yes think colds are going around i just gave it to my OH :haha:
> 
> You charting or using OPK's to help Doingit4us?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...hopefully it's only a 24hr bug. I hate being sick. I am charting & using OPK's. Although, I think I messed up with my bbt. I started the day AF ended. I read somewhere on the internet there is no need to take it during AF. Guess they were wrong. I'm also going to try preseed again. I only have one tube, so hopefully I will O from the right ovary. I see my FS tomorrow and fx'd she will do an IUI for me.
> :D
> What are you using?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh never heard about being able to chart during af? hmmmmmm be ok if we could cos i think im going to mess up too confusing :haha: will try anyways tomorrow, last month all i tried was the clearblue digi kit and to be honest didnt time it too well, so this month charting, OPK's and pinning my OH to the bed from CD10 to CD15/16 :rofl:.
> 
> Sorry whats a IUI? Im really not clued up on all this xClick to expand...
> 
> I used the cheapie opk's from the dollar store, but I never got a positive last cycle. Going to try something else. LMBO...I feel like Im a predator during my fertile days. My dh is ok the first two days, then I have to jump him in his sleep :sleep:...Either give it to me willingly or prepare to be violated while in lala land :)
> 
> IUI is when they take the sperm and insert it directly into your cervix. It doesnt give u that much of an advantage, but I'll take any help I can get.
> 
> [/I]Click to expand...

Thanks for that and good luck with IUI, lol your poor DH isnt going to know what hit him this month :haha: going to be a lot of sore male bits this month i think :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all...:wave: well...i log off and go to bed and i get called a nutter ((how right you are!!))and a predator((sounds right too)):rofl:
so how are we all today?? half of you are prob still in bed(time diff) ""we know what your doing!!""":sex: :rofl:...as you have probably guessed im in a gooooooooood mood today, AF has gone!!!:yipee: im on CD6 so let the games begin!


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm my OH will think its shite being a male when i finish with him next week lol, im sooooooooooo determind this month im going to do his nut in :haha:
> 
> Poppy, my DH read that & :rofl:
> 
> I'm still waiting!!!...:growlmad: I'm in school and had to do some homework. I told DH this is our month!!!....when I say lets :sex:...I mean lets :sex: We got a plan & sticking to it!!!:rofl:Click to expand...

God wouldnt dare let my DH read this he'd run before next week :haha: He's safe at the moment, but roll on next week im gonna be like a wild animal, he only got it once last month due to him working away, but told him he has to work local next week cos i needddddddddddddddddddddddd my nooky wooky lmao x


----------



## mothercabbage

That made me laugh out loud!!!! :rofl: POPPY you are funny!!!


----------



## natalies1982

morning all

im not htinking about when to dtd im on cd3/4 so im expecting i will get a high around the same time as last month which was cd12 i know to much can be bad so really want to get it right


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> morning all...:wave: well...i log off and go to bed and i get called a nutter ((how right you are!!))and a predator((sounds right too)):rofl:
> so how are we all today?? half of you are prob still in bed(time diff) ""we know what your doing!!""":sex: :rofl:...as you have probably guessed im in a gooooooooood mood today, AF has gone!!!:yipee: im on CD6 so let the games begin!

Morning sweetie, you lucky girl af gone im sat here dying in pain this month worse than last :cry: but another 2 days of this and it should be gone woooohoooo, ive just been laughing catching up on here reading, we all sound like we've not had sex in a long time :haha:.

This thread is well busy but come next week i bet its deserted rampunt fertile women running around the house chasing DH's ' Get to bed now' :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

natalies1982 said:


> morning all
> 
> im not htinking about when to dtd im on cd3/4 so im expecting i will get a high around the same time as last month which was cd12 i know to much can be bad so really want to get it right

Morning Nat yes ive read that too, they say every other day is the best so thats what im going to do, gives time for fresh :spermy:.

You ok sweetie? x


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: im thinking duck tape and pre seed are on todays shopping list!!!! he gonna get :sex: whether he wants it or not!!! im quite surprised at my AF, usually hangs around for a week but was gone last night(( CD5 )) so :witch: must know i need her to go away!!!


----------



## natalies1982

poppy666 said:


> natalies1982 said:
> 
> 
> morning all
> 
> im not htinking about when to dtd im on cd3/4 so im expecting i will get a high around the same time as last month which was cd12 i know to much can be bad so really want to get it right
> 
> Morning Nat yes ive read that too, they say every other day is the best so thats what im going to do, gives time for fresh :spermy:.
> 
> You ok sweetie? xClick to expand...

last time in the high days which was 6 we dtd 3-4 times then on both peak days and then on the high after my peak will see what happens this month 

yeh im ok thanks hun feel abit better today about the baby thing just got other stress to think about.

how are you?


----------



## natalies1982

do u guys take any extra vitmins ive got folic acid but keep forgetting to take it


----------



## poppy666

natalies1982 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natalies1982 said:
> 
> 
> morning all
> 
> im not htinking about when to dtd im on cd3/4 so im expecting i will get a high around the same time as last month which was cd12 i know to much can be bad so really want to get it right
> 
> Morning Nat yes ive read that too, they say every other day is the best so thats what im going to do, gives time for fresh :spermy:.
> 
> You ok sweetie? xClick to expand...
> 
> last time in the high days which was 6 we dtd 3-4 times then on both peak days and then on the high after my peak will see what happens this month
> 
> yeh im ok thanks hun feel abit better today about the baby thing just got other stress to think about.
> 
> how are you?Click to expand...

Glad you feel a little better today Nat :hugs: but really hope everything else ok? We here if you need to talk or just rant sweetie, im ok thanks better than yesterday afternoon anyways xx


----------



## natalies1982

thank you for the hugs some back at ya :hugs:

what was up yesterday afternoon ive not caught up with all the pages of every talking lol to much to get through

how long have u been TTC for hun?

yeh im ok just fed up with the school my son has alot of problems and just stressed over it all we have a meeting on monday to see how hes settled into year 2.


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :rofl: im thinking duck tape and pre seed are on todays shopping list!!!! he gonna get :sex: whether he wants it or not!!! im quite surprised at my AF, usually hangs around for a week but was gone last night(( CD5 )) so :witch: must know i need her to go away!!!

lmao i missed this one :haha: you forgot the rope to so he well and truely tied to the bed ' no escape' :hugs: My af varies between 4/5 days so should be clear by Saturday :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: im thinking duck tape and pre seed are on todays shopping list!!!! he gonna get :sex: whether he wants it or not!!! im quite surprised at my AF, usually hangs around for a week but was gone last night(( CD5 )) so :witch: must know i need her to go away!!!
> 
> lmao i missed this one :haha: you forgot the rope to so he well and truely tied to the bed ' no escape' :hugs: My af varies between 4/5 days so should be clear by Saturday :happydance:Click to expand...

Well roll on saturday...youve probably already said but do you use OPKs n temp to try n figure out you when you O? im just gonna wing it this month and try my luck:dohh: who knows it may work...if it doesn't will you talk me through temping? wouldn't know where to start, what to look for....:wacko:
:hug: N :dust: to all xx


----------



## poppy666

natalies1982 said:


> thank you for the hugs some back at ya :hugs:
> 
> what was up yesterday afternoon ive not caught up with all the pages of every talking lol to much to get through
> 
> how long have u been TTC for hun?
> 
> yeh im ok just fed up with the school my son has alot of problems and just stressed over it all we have a meeting on monday to see how hes settled into year 2.

Hope you get sorted on Monday then sweetie, arhhhh remember i had a lot of problems with my 17yr back at high school god was too stressful now he's left he still stresses me out.

I was a bit low yesterday my own fault reading all the BFP announcements, so had to kick myself up the ass and snap out of it :haha:, This will be my last LO if im lucky to concieve again and age is against me too :cry: but im going to think positive x

Last month was my 1st month of trying but i got the timing all wrong :dohh:


----------



## natalies1982

poppy666 said:


> natalies1982 said:
> 
> 
> thank you for the hugs some back at ya :hugs:
> 
> what was up yesterday afternoon ive not caught up with all the pages of every talking lol to much to get through
> 
> how long have u been TTC for hun?
> 
> yeh im ok just fed up with the school my son has alot of problems and just stressed over it all we have a meeting on monday to see how hes settled into year 2.
> 
> Hope you get sorted on Monday then sweetie, arhhhh remember i had a lot of problems with my 17yr back at high school god was too stressful now he's left he still stresses me out.
> 
> I was a bit low yesterday my own fault reading all the BFP announcements, so had to kick myself up the ass and snap out of it :haha:, This will be my last LO if im lucky to concieve again and age is against me too :cry: but im going to think positive x
> 
> Last month was my 1st month of trying but i got the timing all wrong :dohh:Click to expand...

aww i dont look on that part of the forum coz i know i would be feeling just like you did i stay clear of there for my own sanity lol. yeh postive thoughts although i know how hard it is. yeh this will be our last one to, i know people say im mad for so many reasons and no doubt i probably am but its what we really both want, only thing im dreading is being sick as i sufered from hyperemesis yuk its horrid so one thing i dont enjoy at all. 

we have been trying since i came off the pill in july but i didnt expect that montht o happen but had good hopes for the cycle just gone. like i said to another mum the way i see it is every month ur TTC and it doesnt happen it just means the right baby hasnt been chosen for you yet gives me abit of hope when things are bad.

thanks will need the luck for monday its not to bad at the mo as the SENCO is very good and hes a very clever boy, think things would be alot worse if he wasnt on his medication it really keeps him at bay, beavers though they get the non medicated matthew and they sure know it lol


----------



## poppy666

natalies1982 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natalies1982 said:
> 
> 
> thank you for the hugs some back at ya :hugs:
> 
> what was up yesterday afternoon ive not caught up with all the pages of every talking lol to much to get through
> 
> how long have u been TTC for hun?
> 
> yeh im ok just fed up with the school my son has alot of problems and just stressed over it all we have a meeting on monday to see how hes settled into year 2.
> 
> Hope you get sorted on Monday then sweetie, arhhhh remember i had a lot of problems with my 17yr back at high school god was too stressful now he's left he still stresses me out.
> 
> I was a bit low yesterday my own fault reading all the BFP announcements, so had to kick myself up the ass and snap out of it :haha:, This will be my last LO if im lucky to concieve again and age is against me too :cry: but im going to think positive x
> 
> Last month was my 1st month of trying but i got the timing all wrong :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> aww i dont look on that part of the forum coz i know i would be feeling just like you did i stay clear of there for my own sanity lol. yeh postive thoughts although i know how hard it is. yeh this will be our last one to, i know people say im mad for so many reasons and no doubt i probably am but its what we really both want, only thing im dreading is being sick as i sufered from hyperemesis yuk its horrid so one thing i dont enjoy at all.
> 
> we have been trying since i came off the pill in july but i didnt expect that montht o happen but had good hopes for the cycle just gone. like i said to another mum the way i see it is every month ur TTC and it doesnt happen it just means the right baby hasnt been chosen for you yet gives me abit of hope when things are bad.
> 
> thanks will need the luck for monday its not to bad at the mo as the SENCO is very good and hes a very clever boy, think things would be alot worse if he wasnt on his medication it really keeps him at bay, beavers though they get the non medicated matthew and they sure know it lolClick to expand...


like i said to another mum the way i see it is every month ur TTC and it doesnt happen it just means the right baby hasnt been chosen for you yet

Aww thats a lovely way to put it i like that :hugs: Whats hyperemesis ? x


----------



## natalies1982

i know i like to think of that when i feel down in the dumps

oh hyperemesis is severe morning sickness resulting in ending up in hospital severally dehydrated :( its awlful all 3 pregnancies ive suffered 1 and 3 being the worst, but i never have good pregnancies i suffer with everything going last time i couldnt even walk far as i startd contracting at 14ish weeks. my 2nd preg i had PROM at 32 weeks, also in my last one i bled alot

am i wnat to do it all again coz i love babies and want my family complete, all that is worth it when u get a beautiful little baby at the end


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwwww POPPY i loved that little saying.....every month ur TTC and it doesnt happen it just means the right baby hasnt been chosen for you yet......... thats lovely!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Oh god Nat your a brave lady to suffer all that and want another, enough to put you off lol, but yes its worth it at the end :hugs:

Only sick with 2 of mine and last one had to self injected blood thinners daily from 12wks then 6wks after he was born, but a small price to pay so he was ok whilst cooking x

If im blessed be sooooo nice to be having a little girl so my family is complete, but if a boys im blessed too x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> awwwwwww POPPY i loved that little saying.....every month ur TTC and it doesnt happen it just means the right baby hasnt been chosen for you yet......... thats lovely!!!!

Iknow Nat said it, im going to think that every month till i get a BFP now... oh by the way if you look in my signature my other buddy had her BFP confirmed today :happydance: So that 2 BFP's in the first month of adding them woohooo never know maybe lucky and get a few more this month :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Good morning ladies!!!!
I hope all is well. The :witch: finally arrived this morning. So I think this makes me 2 days behind :dohh: Its going to be a long painful day for me


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> awwwwwww POPPY i loved that little saying.....every month ur TTC and it doesnt happen it just means the right baby hasnt been chosen for you yet......... thats lovely!!!!
> 
> Iknow Nat said it, im going to think that every month till i get a BFP now... oh by the way if you look in my signature my other buddy had her BFP confirmed today :happydance: So that 2 BFP's in the first month of adding them woohooo never know maybe lucky and get a few more this month :hugs:Click to expand...

yes i did notice that, i went over to the announcements and congratulated them....was a bit jelous, but ill get mine soon too...PMA PMA must keep PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:im already thinking of what test i should be using..and i haven't even O yet! :rofl: how eager am i...i think every one is using IC at the moment but i have no idea where to get these(which site?)..:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Good morning ladies!!!!
> I hope all is well. The :witch: finally arrived this morning. So I think this makes me 2 days behind :dohh: Its going to be a long painful day for me

Hey sweetie (( big hugs)) :hugs: you feeling ok apart from the obvious af pains? x

Yes two days behind a few of us, so you gonna be busy by end of next week too :haha: Ok i really need to get :sex: out my head, but thinking whats best position at the moment :blush:


----------



## mothercabbage

China girl said:


> Good morning ladies!!!!
> I hope all is well. The :witch: finally arrived this morning. So I think this makes me 2 days behind :dohh: Its going to be a long painful day for me

CHINA, ive not really spoke to you so ill say hi!! :wave:..i see the :witch: came today...was you waiting for her to show herself?(just off BC)
:hug: :dust: to all xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> awwwwwww POPPY i loved that little saying.....every month ur TTC and it doesnt happen it just means the right baby hasnt been chosen for you yet......... thats lovely!!!!
> 
> Iknow Nat said it, im going to think that every month till i get a BFP now... oh by the way if you look in my signature my other buddy had her BFP confirmed today :happydance: So that 2 BFP's in the first month of adding them woohooo never know maybe lucky and get a few more this month :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yes i did notice that, i went over to the announcements and congratulated them....was a bit jelous, but ill get mine soon too...PMA PMA must keep PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:im already thinking of what test i should be using..and i haven't even O yet! :rofl: how eager am i...i think every one is using IC at the moment but i have no idea where to get these(which site?)..:dohh:Click to expand...

Ebay sweetie im already looking and buy a clearblue digi for that special occassion :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> awwwwwww POPPY i loved that little saying.....every month ur TTC and it doesnt happen it just means the right baby hasnt been chosen for you yet......... thats lovely!!!!
> 
> Iknow Nat said it, im going to think that every month till i get a BFP now... oh by the way if you look in my signature my other buddy had her BFP confirmed today :happydance: So that 2 BFP's in the first month of adding them woohooo never know maybe lucky and get a few more this month :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yes i did notice that, i went over to the announcements and congratulated them....was a bit jelous, but ill get mine soon too...PMA PMA must keep PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:im already thinking of what test i should be using..and i haven't even O yet! :rofl: how eager am i...i think every one is using IC at the moment but i have no idea where to get these(which site?)..:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ebay sweetie im already looking and buy a clearblue digi for that special occassion :thumbup:Click to expand...

And over to ebay i go!!!!:happydance: thanx POPPY :hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

wow 10 for £2.49... thats good good i like it :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> awwwwwww POPPY i loved that little saying.....every month ur TTC and it doesnt happen it just means the right baby hasnt been chosen for you yet......... thats lovely!!!!
> 
> Iknow Nat said it, im going to think that every month till i get a BFP now... oh by the way if you look in my signature my other buddy had her BFP confirmed today :happydance: So that 2 BFP's in the first month of adding them woohooo never know maybe lucky and get a few more this month :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yes i did notice that, i went over to the announcements and congratulated them....was a bit jelous, but ill get mine soon too...PMA PMA must keep PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:im already thinking of what test i should be using..and i haven't even O yet! :rofl: how eager am i...i think every one is using IC at the moment but i have no idea where to get these(which site?)..:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ebay sweetie im already looking and buy a clearblue digi for that special occassion :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> And over to ebay i go!!!!:happydance: thanx POPPY :hug:Click to expand...

Your welcome, think these are them, but someone correct me if wrong cos im thick :haha: https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/30-OVULATION...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item45efe7bcde There is loads of them :thumbup:

Right im off to Asda need some fooddddddddddddd & some Strawberry nipple lick for dh next week :rofl: Just joking lmao im giggling... cya all later :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> awwwwwww POPPY i loved that little saying.....every month ur TTC and it doesnt happen it just means the right baby hasnt been chosen for you yet......... thats lovely!!!!
> 
> Iknow Nat said it, im going to think that every month till i get a BFP now... oh by the way if you look in my signature my other buddy had her BFP confirmed today :happydance: So that 2 BFP's in the first month of adding them woohooo never know maybe lucky and get a few more this month :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yes i did notice that, i went over to the announcements and congratulated them....was a bit jelous, but ill get mine soon too...PMA PMA must keep PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:im already thinking of what test i should be using..and i haven't even O yet! :rofl: how eager am i...i think every one is using IC at the moment but i have no idea where to get these(which site?)..:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ebay sweetie im already looking and buy a clearblue digi for that special occassion :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> And over to ebay i go!!!!:happydance: thanx POPPY :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome, think these are them, but someone correct me if wrong cos im thick :haha: https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/30-OVULATION...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item45efe7bcde There is loads of them :thumbup:
> 
> Right im off to Asda need some fooddddddddddddd & some Strawberry nipple lick for dh next week :rofl: Just joking lmao im giggling... cya all later :hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl: enjoy asda..and your nip lick sounds better than the banana dik lick i was told about from ann summers!!! :rofl:
:hug: n :dust:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> awwwwwww POPPY i loved that little saying.....every month ur TTC and it doesnt happen it just means the right baby hasnt been chosen for you yet......... thats lovely!!!!
> 
> Iknow Nat said it, im going to think that every month till i get a BFP now... oh by the way if you look in my signature my other buddy had her BFP confirmed today :happydance: So that 2 BFP's in the first month of adding them woohooo never know maybe lucky and get a few more this month :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yes i did notice that, i went over to the announcements and congratulated them....was a bit jelous, but ill get mine soon too...PMA PMA must keep PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:im already thinking of what test i should be using..and i haven't even O yet! :rofl: how eager am i...i think every one is using IC at the moment but i have no idea where to get these(which site?)..:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ebay sweetie im already looking and buy a clearblue digi for that special occassion :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> And over to ebay i go!!!!:happydance: thanx POPPY :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome, think these are them, but someone correct me if wrong cos im thick :haha: https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/30-OVULATION...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item45efe7bcde There is loads of them :thumbup:
> 
> Right im off to Asda need some fooddddddddddddd & some Strawberry nipple lick for dh next week :rofl: Just joking lmao im giggling... cya all later :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: enjoy asda..and your nip lick sounds better than the banana dik lick i was told about from ann summers!!! :rofl:
> :hug: n :dust:Click to expand...

Ewww no ive tasted it and dont know which made me retch more the au natural or flavoured :haha: Im off x


----------



## China girl

I have a Women's retreat to attend tomorrow afternoon through Saturday & I hope the pain will ease up before then. I need to mark my calendar that I am 1 day late & 2 days behind...(Check) Poppy...I'm thinking all of them would be good!!!..LOL


----------



## China girl

Hey Mothercabbage how are ya!!!
Yes, she was supposed to show yesterday, so I had to "help" her along last night.(wink, wink) I have been off BC since April, so this is my 2nd TTC.


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Morning sweetie, you lucky girl af gone im sat here dying in pain this month worse than last :cry: but another 2 days of this and it should be gone woooohoooo, ive just been laughing catching up on here reading, we all sound like we've not had sex in a long time :haha:.
> 
> This thread is well busy but come next week i bet its deserted rampunt fertile women running around the house chasing DH's ' Get to bed now' :rofl:

:rofl: aww but what's the fun if we dtd and don't come back to tell about it?? lolol :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

natalies1982 said:


> do u guys take any extra vitmins ive got folic acid but keep forgetting to take it

morning natalie hun...i take regular prenatals. i think it's the oneaday brand and they're available over the counter. went with those b/c they come with a separate dha/epa pill for the fish b/c i don't eat fish.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: @ sex deprivation. I am forcasted to ovualte today and couldnt get hubby to comply last night. He wouldnt wake up lol fell asleep on the sofa, poor over bonked hubby :haha: Once more tonight and he can have a little rest :sleep:

Didn't make it back last night to read the posts, so I'm doing it now with a :coffee:

I have a feeling this is gonna be our cycle ladies! Who'd ready for their BFP? :bfp: !!!! PMA PMA !!!


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> :rofl: im thinking duck tape and pre seed are on todays shopping list!!!! he gonna get :sex: whether he wants it or not!!! im quite surprised at my AF, usually hangs around for a week but was gone last night(( CD5 )) so :witch: must know i need her to go away!!!

LOL :haha: if dh doesn't cooperate, there sure will be a lot more shopping going on... :rofl: 

af usually goes about 4 days for me...soo wonderful. for most of my life it was 7 days or longer, but the last 4 or 5 years only about 4 days. i'm NOT complaining!! lol


----------



## pk2of8

natalies1982 said:


> i know i like to think of that when i feel down in the dumps
> 
> oh hyperemesis is severe morning sickness resulting in ending up in hospital severally dehydrated :( its awlful all 3 pregnancies ive suffered 1 and 3 being the worst, but i never have good pregnancies i suffer with everything going last time i couldnt even walk far as i startd contracting at 14ish weeks. my 2nd preg i had PROM at 32 weeks, also in my last one i bled alot
> 
> am i wnat to do it all again coz i love babies and want my family complete, all that is worth it when u get a beautiful little baby at the end

oh natalie i feel your pain! :hugs: i didn't have the sickness that bad, but i had preterm labor terribly with all of my pregnancies....bedrest, meds, hospitalization, the whole bit. we'll see what happens this time around i guess since my last one was ten years ago!! :dohh: i think some people will think we're crazy too when they find out, but we're not telling anybody that we're trying. i hate all the questions that go along with it and people are so rude and thoughtless without even realizing it. so we're just going to wait til we get out :bfp: and then tell everyone. :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Oh god Nat your a brave lady to suffer all that and want another, enough to put you off lol, but yes its worth it at the end :hugs:
> 
> Only sick with 2 of mine and last one had to self injected blood thinners daily from 12wks then 6wks after he was born, but a small price to pay so he was ok whilst cooking x
> 
> If im blessed be sooooo nice to be having a little girl so my family is complete, but if a boys im blessed too x

sooooo right about it all being worth it!!! i LOVE the little ones...LOVE babies :baby: lol i could have babies all the time and never get tired of it, if they didn't grow too much, that is! :haha: i love hearing them cry...everything about it is so precious! :cloud9: they don't stay little long enough!!! :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

China girl said:


> Good morning ladies!!!!
> I hope all is well. The :witch: finally arrived this morning. So I think this makes me 2 days behind :dohh: Its going to be a long painful day for me

:hugs: i'm sorry china girl... i was still holding out that you would get your :bfp: this time. :hugs: well, that's ok...we're still in it together!! :flower:


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> yes i did notice that, i went over to the announcements and congratulated them....was a bit jelous, but ill get mine soon too...PMA PMA must keep PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:im already thinking of what test i should be using..and i haven't even O yet! :rofl: how eager am i...i think every one is using IC at the moment but i have no idea where to get these(which site?)..:dohh:

yes, i was wondering the same thing about the IC tests...maybe should go ahead and order a few. I found a few sites that listed the sensitivity of several, but i haven't seen any as low as the 10mIu yet.


----------



## mothercabbage

pk2of8 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> yes i did notice that, i went over to the announcements and congratulated them....was a bit jelous, but ill get mine soon too...PMA PMA must keep PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:im already thinking of what test i should be using..and i haven't even O yet! :rofl: how eager am i...i think every one is using IC at the moment but i have no idea where to get these(which site?)..:dohh:
> 
> yes, i was wondering the same thing about the IC tests...maybe should go ahead and order a few. I found a few sites that listed the sensitivity of several, but i haven't seen any as low as the 10mIu yet.Click to expand...

there are a few on ebay hunni, they're around £2.50 for ten...
:dust: :dust: :dust: and more :dust:!!!!!


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> [Your welcome, think these are them, but someone correct me if wrong cos im thick :haha: https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/30-OVULATION...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item45efe7bcde There is loads of them :thumbup:
> 
> Right im off to Asda need some fooddddddddddddd & some Strawberry nipple lick for dh next week :rofl: Just joking lmao im giggling... cya all later :hugs:

:rofl: enjoy asda..and your nip lick sounds better than the banana dik lick i was told about from ann summers!!! :rofl:
:hug: n :dust:[/QUOTE]

Ewww no ive tasted it and dont know which made me retch more the au natural or flavoured :haha: Im off x[/QUOTE]

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG!!!!!!!!!!! nothing like a good laugh to start the day!!! LOLOLOL but ladies i think i prefer just going without the special flavors!! lol but on the serious side...i've been reading that saliva can kill sperm, so i don't care what dh asks for by way of "going down"...we're not risking it!!! :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :haha: @ sex deprivation. I am forcasted to ovualte today and couldnt get hubby to comply last night. He wouldnt wake up lol fell asleep on the sofa, poor over bonked hubby :haha: Once more tonight and he can have a little rest :sleep:
> 
> Didn't make it back last night to read the posts, so I'm doing it now with a :coffee:
> 
> I have a feeling this is gonna be our cycle ladies! Who'd ready for their BFP? :bfp: !!!! PMA PMA !!!

oh i'm SO READY!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

Me too me too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> yes i did notice that, i went over to the announcements and congratulated them....was a bit jelous, but ill get mine soon too...PMA PMA must keep PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:im already thinking of what test i should be using..and i haven't even O yet! :rofl: how eager am i...i think every one is using IC at the moment but i have no idea where to get these(which site?)..:dohh:
> 
> yes, i was wondering the same thing about the IC tests...maybe should go ahead and order a few. I found a few sites that listed the sensitivity of several, but i haven't seen any as low as the 10mIu yet.Click to expand...
> 
> there are a few on ebay hunni, they're around £2.50 for ten...
> :dust: :dust: :dust: and more :dust:!!!!!Click to expand...

thank you sweetie...i'll have a looksie today... :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Pk2....its okay. It was my first cycle so its all good :)
I have only told a few of our close friends were trying for a 3rd. Some think were crazy because our oldest will be 13 next month and we have a 9 year old. I'm still young (33), plus I wanted at least 4, but will settle for 3. If you count my dog then its 4..lol In the end its not them who is starting over its us...and we can't wait!!!!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> yes i did notice that, i went over to the announcements and congratulated them....was a bit jelous, but ill get mine soon too...PMA PMA must keep PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:im already thinking of what test i should be using..and i haven't even O yet! :rofl: how eager am i...i think every one is using IC at the moment but i have no idea where to get these(which site?)..:dohh:
> 
> yes, i was wondering the same thing about the IC tests...maybe should go ahead and order a few. I found a few sites that listed the sensitivity of several, but i haven't seen any as low as the 10mIu yet.Click to expand...
> 
> there are a few on ebay hunni, they're around £2.50 for ten...
> :dust: :dust: :dust: and more :dust:!!!!!Click to expand...

That link i gave you think it was 30 for £2.99 hmmm will have to check.... was thinking on the way back from Asda my dh works away, but generally home a few nights during the week, but for the one's he not home for i was thinking hmmmm I need fresh :spermy: every other day, so rang him up 10 minutes ago and gave him the lecture 'NO PLAYING WITH UR LITTLE TODGER, ITS MINEEEEEEEEEEEE' :rofl:


----------



## China girl

In my Sponge Bob voice...."I'm ready...I'm ready...I'm ready"...LOL


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> yes i did notice that, i went over to the announcements and congratulated them....was a bit jelous, but ill get mine soon too...PMA PMA must keep PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:im already thinking of what test i should be using..and i haven't even O yet! :rofl: how eager am i...i think every one is using IC at the moment but i have no idea where to get these(which site?)..:dohh:
> 
> yes, i was wondering the same thing about the IC tests...maybe should go ahead and order a few. I found a few sites that listed the sensitivity of several, but i haven't seen any as low as the 10mIu yet.Click to expand...
> 
> there are a few on ebay hunni, they're around £2.50 for ten...
> :dust: :dust: :dust: and more :dust:!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That link i gave you think it was 30 for £2.99 hmmm will have to check.... was thinking on the way back from Asda my dh works away, but generally home a few nights during the week, but for the one's he not home for i was thinking hmmmm I need fresh :spermy: every other day, so rang him up 10 minutes ago and gave him the lecture 'NO PLAYING WITH UR LITTLE TODGER, ITS MINEEEEEEEEEEEE' :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: what did he say to that..the link was for OPK ((i think)) i looked at that many.ive just read that IC are unreliable??? now i am confused :wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

China girl said:


> Pk2....its okay. It was my first cycle so its all good :)
> I have only told a few of our close friends were trying for a 3rd. Some think were crazy because our oldest will be 13 next month and we have a 9 year old. I'm still young (33), plus I wanted at least 4, but will settle for 3. If you count my dog then its 4..lol In the end its not them who is starting over its us...and we can't wait!!!!

i'm right there with ya girl!! i know we'll get the crazy look from people, but i don't care!!! i can't wait for it to happen!!!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> That link i gave you think it was 30 for £2.99 hmmm will have to check.... was thinking on the way back from Asda my dh works away, but generally home a few nights during the week, but for the one's he not home for i was thinking hmmmm I need fresh :spermy: every other day, so rang him up 10 minutes ago and gave him the lecture 'NO PLAYING WITH UR LITTLE TODGER, ITS MINEEEEEEEEEEEE' :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: omg, you are killing me this morning!!!! lololololol speaking of "playing with little todgers".... yesterday i told dh that i made my appointment at the ob for next week. he said "ok"...i told him i'll ask for some bloodwork and that they will probably suggest getting a SA. he said "dang". i told him well i thought it was pretty standard procedure nowadays when you've been trying a while and we're on 6 months now. he didn't say anything about it again until he got home from work. we were talking about other stuff, and out of the blue, he says "so i'm gonna have to go whack off for a doctor??? aww babe!" :haha: lolol then he proceeds to make fun of himself, pretending to you-know-what with a doctor waiting... i nearly peed myself i was laughing so hard!!! :rofl: oh i'm so so so glad he has a sense of humor about it all! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Pk2....its okay. It was my first cycle so its all good :)
> I have only told a few of our close friends were trying for a 3rd. Some think were crazy because our oldest will be 13 next month and we have a 9 year old. I'm still young (33), plus I wanted at least 4, but will settle for 3. If you count my dog then its 4..lol In the end its not them who is starting over its us...and we can't wait!!!!
> 
> i'm right there with ya girl!! i know we'll get the crazy look from people, but i don't care!!! i can't wait for it to happen!!!:hugs::happydance:Click to expand...

Dont worry about it China Girl i got alsorts when i was pregnant again after 17yrs even off my 3 son's :haha: think everyone was in shock mainly, but my life, my body & more importantly My family x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> yes i did notice that, i went over to the announcements and congratulated them....was a bit jelous, but ill get mine soon too...PMA PMA must keep PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:im already thinking of what test i should be using..and i haven't even O yet! :rofl: how eager am i...i think every one is using IC at the moment but i have no idea where to get these(which site?)..:dohh:
> 
> yes, i was wondering the same thing about the IC tests...maybe should go ahead and order a few. I found a few sites that listed the sensitivity of several, but i haven't seen any as low as the 10mIu yet.Click to expand...
> 
> there are a few on ebay hunni, they're around £2.50 for ten...
> :dust: :dust: :dust: and more :dust:!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That link i gave you think it was 30 for £2.99 hmmm will have to check.... was thinking on the way back from Asda my dh works away, but generally home a few nights during the week, but for the one's he not home for i was thinking hmmmm I need fresh :spermy: every other day, so rang him up 10 minutes ago and gave him the lecture 'NO PLAYING WITH UR LITTLE TODGER, ITS MINEEEEEEEEEEEE' :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: what did he say to that..the link was for OPK ((i think)) i looked at that many.ive just read that IC are unreliable??? now i am confused :wacko:Click to expand...


He just said 'as if i do that anyways' Pfft i laughed and said ' i know you do ive caught you enough times' :haha:

Just asked anything else i want on this ongoing list, ive not mentioned the Saliva yet PK ( Thats a brilliant excuse for me) :thumbup:


----------



## eesoja81

Hi, ladies! May I join your thread? Everyone here seems really nice! I'm still (after 5 months ttc) trying to figure out my cycle (anywhere from 30-35 days, so O is all over the place). I should (should is the key word) also start testing somewhere after 10/19 (that would be cycle day 27, and @ 7-11 dpo. Some of you mentioned starting BBT charting this month. I'm thinking about it-any good info you'd like to share would be most appreciated! I would just like to throw my two cents in about how TRICKY our bodies are!!! I know we all have our issues with ttc, but I think how much our bodies mess with us is the most frustrating part! Best of luck to everyone here, and let's hope for some BFPs!


----------



## phoebe

hi all, sorry i've not been on here much, working for nhs can ruin damn good computer time rofl wll af was due yesterday and hasn't showed up yet. but i have bad feeling she'll turn up pretty soon tho. as all the usual hallmarks are with me albeit the actual witch showing. and i did a test this morning which was a has anyone had any good news on this thread as yet?? i see that a new thread has started for oct, so if you all didnt mind may i join you girlys on that please? well good luck on those who still have hope, i will let you all know when the evil witch rears her ugly face. good luck lovelies. phoebe xxx

i previously posted this on last thread but didnt want to miss you all from the sept thread xxx good luck all fxd and loadsa :dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon ladies...quick question before the kids are home from school.....is it poss to O on CD6...gettin weird pain on my right lower tummy area.....surley not this early??? :wacko: i am determined to not POAS including OPK this month!!! im going to try listening to my body! ((wot the heck do i sound like)) ~:rofl:
hi eesoja and phobe....where are you two on your cycle?
:hug: n :dust:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> afternoon ladies...quick question before the kids are home from school.....is it poss to O on CD6...gettin weird pain on my right lower tummy area.....surley not this early??? :wacko: i am determined to not POAS including OPK this month!!! im going to try listening to my body! ((wot the heck do i sound like)) ~:rofl:
> hi eesoja and phobe....where are you two on your cycle?
> :hug: n :dust:

I've heard you can ov early or late, but not sure how early?

Hmmm you sure all this :sex: talk isnt tricking your body into wanting to jump your dh early :haha:

Sure someone will come online and know how early you can ov sweetie xx


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> That link i gave you think it was 30 for £2.99 hmmm will have to check.... was thinking on the way back from Asda my dh works away, but generally home a few nights during the week, but for the one's he not home for i was thinking hmmmm I need fresh :spermy: every other day, so rang him up 10 minutes ago and gave him the lecture 'NO PLAYING WITH UR LITTLE TODGER, ITS MINEEEEEEEEEEEE' :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: omg, you are killing me this morning!!!! lololololol speaking of "playing with little todgers".... yesterday i told dh that i made my appointment at the ob for next week. he said "ok"...i told him i'll ask for some bloodwork and that they will probably suggest getting a SA. he said "dang". i told him well i thought it was pretty standard procedure nowadays when you've been trying a while and we're on 6 months now. he didn't say anything about it again until he got home from work. we were talking about other stuff, and out of the blue, he says "so i'm gonna have to go whack off for a doctor??? aww babe!" :haha: lolol then he proceeds to make fun of himself, pretending to you-know-what with a doctor waiting... i nearly peed myself i was laughing so hard!!! :rofl: oh i'm so so so glad he has a sense of humor about it all! :happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Dont you just hate it when they make you laugh in the most awkward places? Aww lmao 

Me & dh went for test like you & your dh will be going for years ago because at the time nothing was happening, all the tests for both of us came back normal we was classed as 'unexplained Infertility' basically they didnt know why we couldnt concieve.

Well on the day my dh had to do his SA you are allowed to do it at home as long as you keep it warm and you take it straight to the hospital within 30 minutes ( we live local) He was too embarrassed to take it in so i got the job :dohh:

Anyways handed it into the lady then went back out to the car, got in and with a straight face turned to the dh and said " You havnt done enough they want you to go in and do another" Well dh got out of car quite embarrassed because he had to go in himself and do more, NOT knowing i was just fibbing and crying with laughter in the car waiting for him to come out :haha:

OMG When he came out his face was like thunder & soooooooooooo red fuming at me cos he knew id set him up lmao, me well i couldnt stop laughing all day.

That night when he finally talked and seen the funny side i said, " what did you say when you went in there?" He said, " excuse me my partner just drop my SA off and was told i had not done enough so where do i go?" :haha:
The assistant just replied " I think your partner is playing a trick on you because we got more than enough to test"

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Best joke ive played on him so far :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> Hi, ladies! May I join your thread? Everyone here seems really nice! I'm still (after 5 months ttc) trying to figure out my cycle (anywhere from 30-35 days, so O is all over the place). I should (should is the key word) also start testing somewhere after 10/19 (that would be cycle day 27, and @ 7-11 dpo. Some of you mentioned starting BBT charting this month. I'm thinking about it-any good info you'd like to share would be most appreciated! I would just like to throw my two cents in about how TRICKY our bodies are!!! I know we all have our issues with ttc, but I think how much our bodies mess with us is the most frustrating part! Best of luck to everyone here, and let's hope for some BFPs!

Aww welcome eesoja81 if we can give any advice we surely will, at the moment think pk2of8 is more clued up on the bbt charting unless there is a few ladies on here already done this prior to this month???

A lot of ladies also using OPK's the detect their LH surge before Ovualtion 'which helps' me being one of those, but only started that last month and my timing wasnt the best for :sex: shoot me now lol :dohh:

Everyone on here is so friendly ( some a bit rudey) Not naming any names you'll notice soon enough ' Cough' :haha:

Good luck sweetie x


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> afternoon ladies...quick question before the kids are home from school.....is it poss to O on CD6...gettin weird pain on my right lower tummy area.....surley not this early??? :wacko: i am determined to not POAS including OPK this month!!! im going to try listening to my body! ((wot the heck do i sound like)) ~:rofl:
> hi eesoja and phobe....where are you two on your cycle?
> :hug: n :dust:

hi mother, i'm still waiting for :witch: to rear her ugly head, but from the symptons i'm having it is imminent, i'm currently 14dpo at mo. regarding you tho, that does sound bizarre, but maybe where you're sympton spotting, maybe it could be the start of your body preparing for ovulation. do keep me posted how the au natrel approach goes hug n good luck xxxx:flower::winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> hi all, sorry i've not been on here much, working for nhs can ruin damn good computer time rofl wll af was due yesterday and hasn't showed up yet. but i have bad feeling she'll turn up pretty soon tho. as all the usual hallmarks are with me albeit the actual witch showing. and i did a test this morning which was a has anyone had any good news on this thread as yet?? i see that a new thread has started for oct, so if you all didnt mind may i join you girlys on that please? well good luck on those who still have hope, i will let you all know when the evil witch rears her ugly face. good luck lovelies. phoebe xxx
> 
> i previously posted this on last thread but didnt want to miss you all from the sept thread xxx good luck all fxd and loadsa :dust:

Afternoon phoebe glad to see you still here and found us :happydance: fingers crossed your af stays away sweetie, my last pregnancy i was convinced my af was coming all the symptoms etc but nope i got a BFP so your not out yet :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:ohhhhhhhhhh POPPY thats just mean but i loooooooooooove it :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:...as for the possible O on CD6...i have no idea wot my overies are up to in there..:dohh: i shudda got OPKs!!!! i suppose ther is time yet!! quick quick...((must get to shop)):wacko:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:ohhhhhhhhhh POPPY thats just mean but i loooooooooooove it :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:...as for the possible O on CD6...i have no idea wot my overies are up to in there..:dohh: i shudda got OPKs!!!! i suppose ther is time yet!! quick quick...((must get to shop)):wacko:

Yes get to the shop missy :haha: just to be on safe side just have a practice run with dh tonight :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies...quick question before the kids are home from school.....is it poss to O on CD6...gettin weird pain on my right lower tummy area.....surley not this early??? :wacko: i am determined to not POAS including OPK this month!!! im going to try listening to my body! ((wot the heck do i sound like)) ~:rofl:
> hi eesoja and phobe....where are you two on your cycle?
> :hug: n :dust:
> 
> hi mother, i'm still waiting for :witch: to rear her ugly head, but from the symptons i'm having it is imminent, i'm currently 14dpo at mo. regarding you tho, that does sound bizarre, but maybe where you're sympton spotting, maybe it could be the start of your body preparing for ovulation. do keep me posted how the au natrel approach goes hug n good luck xxxx:flower::winkwink:Click to expand...

hi phobe, yes i will keep you posted...but i fear i may give in....((note to self)) do not buy OPK this month!!!)):rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja81 said:


> Hi, ladies! May I join your thread? Everyone here seems really nice! I'm still (after 5 months ttc) trying to figure out my cycle (anywhere from 30-35 days, so O is all over the place). I should (should is the key word) also start testing somewhere after 10/19 (that would be cycle day 27, and @ 7-11 dpo. Some of you mentioned starting BBT charting this month. I'm thinking about it-any good info you'd like to share would be most appreciated! I would just like to throw my two cents in about how TRICKY our bodies are!!! I know we all have our issues with ttc, but I think how much our bodies mess with us is the most frustrating part! Best of luck to everyone here, and let's hope for some BFPs!

welcome eesoja! you couldn't be more right about how tricky it all is!!! :wacko: and i don't think the docs know half as much as they want us to think they know about the whole process of conceiving and fertility and such. :dohh: well, we do the best we can to muddle through it and try to see good "positive" results! :winkwink: 

for the bbt charting, i'm new to it...just been doing a lot of reading for a long time. everything says it's best to start on cd1, but i've seen on other threads from ladies who've been doing it a while that starting on cd2 (maybe cd3) is not going to hurt the chart. i've joined fertilityfriend.com and there's tons of good info on there too. and i like it b/c once you figure out how to enter the info and what it's looking for, that's all you gotta do. they do the rest for you! yay! :happydance: i like that. i'm also using opk's though, b/c i don't want to miss O day and have the best chances. :hugs: and :dust: to you hun!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies...quick question before the kids are home from school.....is it poss to O on CD6...gettin weird pain on my right lower tummy area.....surley not this early??? :wacko: i am determined to not POAS including OPK this month!!! im going to try listening to my body! ((wot the heck do i sound like)) ~:rofl:
> hi eesoja and phobe....where are you two on your cycle?
> :hug: n :dust:
> 
> hi mother, i'm still waiting for :witch: to rear her ugly head, but from the symptons i'm having it is imminent, i'm currently 14dpo at mo. regarding you tho, that does sound bizarre, but maybe where you're sympton spotting, maybe it could be the start of your body preparing for ovulation. do keep me posted how the au natrel approach goes hug n good luck xxxx:flower::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> hi phobe, yes i will keep you posted...but i fear i may give in....((note to self)) do not buy OPK this month!!!)):rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> :hug: n :dust: to all xxxxClick to expand...


OMG mothercabbage you can ovulate as early as CD6 just read this https://conception.lifetips.com/cat/55160/ovulation-facts/index.html


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies...quick question before the kids are home from school.....is it poss to O on CD6...gettin weird pain on my right lower tummy area.....surley not this early??? :wacko: i am determined to not POAS including OPK this month!!! im going to try listening to my body! ((wot the heck do i sound like)) ~:rofl:
> hi eesoja and phobe....where are you two on your cycle?
> :hug: n :dust:
> 
> I've heard you can ov early or late, but not sure how early?
> 
> Hmmm you sure all this :sex: talk isnt tricking your body into wanting to jump your dh early :haha:
> 
> Sure someone will come online and know how early you can ov sweetie xxClick to expand...

ive just found this on the net....About one-fifth of women actually feel ovulatory activity, which can range from mild aching to twinges of sharp pain. This ovulation symptom, called Mittelschmerz, may last anywhere from a few minutes to a few hours and is usually noticed in the right side of lower abdomen.......OH not home and i could be O......panic panic panic!!!! ok time for:coffee: and BREATHE!!!:dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> afternoon ladies...quick question before the kids are home from school.....is it poss to O on CD6...gettin weird pain on my right lower tummy area.....surley not this early??? :wacko: i am determined to not POAS including OPK this month!!! im going to try listening to my body! ((wot the heck do i sound like)) ~:rofl:
> hi eesoja and phobe....where are you two on your cycle?
> :hug: n :dust:

mothercabbage, i think you can ovulate at ANY time during your cycle...i've known women that have gotten pregnant DURING af, so they must've O'd at a really strange time!! :dohh: i'm not too set on the symptom spotting for O or for early preggers (even tho i always do it too!! lol :haha:) i just think the symptoms are not reliable enough to take it as a sure sign, unless you have something very specific so you KNOW that's what it was...that make sense?? :shrug: do you usually feel when you O??


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl: i hear ya hunny its bloody addictive the old poas!!!! have abstained well this month but this waiting for af is getting tense. good luck to us and all in getting our bfps!! :hug: xxx p xxx:winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

i have just read that link you sent me...im off to check my CM!!!:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

The cervical fluid during ovulation is clear. You can tell it is fertile by stretching it between your forefinger and thumb, if it stretches and is either clear or semi-clear this is good. Fertile quality cervical fluid may be present for several days or for only the day of ovulation.

the above description is wot i found in the loo...((sorry TMI))..:blush: does that mean i shud :sex: OH tonight...oh ok...any excuse!!! :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hi all, sorry i've not been on here much, working for nhs can ruin damn good computer time rofl wll af was due yesterday and hasn't showed up yet. but i have bad feeling she'll turn up pretty soon tho. as all the usual hallmarks are with me albeit the actual witch showing. and i did a test this morning which was a has anyone had any good news on this thread as yet?? i see that a new thread has started for oct, so if you all didnt mind may i join you girlys on that please? well good luck on those who still have hope, i will let you all know when the evil witch rears her ugly face. good luck lovelies. phoebe xxx
> 
> i previously posted this on last thread but didnt want to miss you all from the sept thread xxx good luck all fxd and loadsa :dust:
> 
> Afternoon phoebe glad to see you still here and found us :happydance: fingers crossed your af stays away sweetie, my last pregnancy i was convinced my af was coming all the symptoms etc but nope i got a BFP so your not out yet :hugs:Click to expand...


hi poppy thanks hunny, fxd that it could be that. shall let you know how it goes, but if not not i'm glad ive found you all. good luck :dust::hug: and hope or dreams come true xxx p xxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> The cervical fluid during ovulation is clear. You can tell it is fertile by stretching it between your forefinger and thumb, if it stretches and is either clear or semi-clear this is good. Fertile quality cervical fluid may be present for several days or for only the day of ovulation.
> 
> the above description is wot i found in the loo...((sorry TMI))..:blush: does that mean i shud :sex: OH tonight...oh ok...any excuse!!! :rofl:

YES YES YES better safe than sorry sweetie, lets us know how you get on ( well not literally) :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Dont you just hate it when they make you laugh in the most awkward places? Aww lmao
> 
> Me & dh went for test like you & your dh will be going for years ago because at the time nothing was happening, all the tests for both of us came back normal we was classed as 'unexplained Infertility' basically they didnt know why we couldnt concieve.
> 
> Well on the day my dh had to do his SA you are allowed to do it at home as long as you keep it warm and you take it straight to the hospital within 30 minutes ( we live local) He was too embarrassed to take it in so i got the job :dohh:
> 
> Anyways handed it into the lady then went back out to the car, got in and with a straight face turned to the dh and said " You havnt done enough they want you to go in and do another" Well dh got out of car quite embarrassed because he had to go in himself and do more, NOT knowing i was just fibbing and crying with laughter in the car waiting for him to come out :haha:
> 
> OMG When he came out his face was like thunder & soooooooooooo red fuming at me cos he knew id set him up lmao, me well i couldnt stop laughing all day.
> 
> That night when he finally talked and seen the funny side i said, " what did you say when you went in there?" He said, " excuse me my partner just drop my SA off and was told i had not done enough so where do i go?" :haha:
> The assistant just replied " I think your partner is playing a trick on you because we got more than enough to test"
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Best joke ive played on him so far :winkwink:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: that is an AWESOME prank!!!! lolololol :haha::haha::haha: dh would likely strangle me tho if i pulled something like that on him!!! :rofl::rofl:

men...they don't think about how many times we have to give urine samples or have internals done or what have you, do they? and always with our legs spread wide up in the air...sheesh!! :dohh: ah, womanhood! :wacko: and to think we used to long to be a "woman" when we were kids! lol

i'm a little worried we may get one of those "unexplained infertility" diagnoses...been reading up on that too. i hope not...then it really will be a waiting game. UGH.


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> The cervical fluid during ovulation is clear. You can tell it is fertile by stretching it between your forefinger and thumb, if it stretches and is either clear or semi-clear this is good. Fertile quality cervical fluid may be present for several days or for only the day of ovulation.
> 
> the above description is wot i found in the loo...((sorry TMI))..:blush: does that mean i shud :sex: OH tonight...oh ok...any excuse!!! :rofl:
> 
> YES YES YES better safe than sorry sweetie, lets us know how you get on ( well not literally) :haha:Click to expand...

oooo i let you know if i manage to seduce OH lol....:sex: :haha:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hi all, sorry i've not been on here much, working for nhs can ruin damn good computer time rofl wll af was due yesterday and hasn't showed up yet. but i have bad feeling she'll turn up pretty soon tho. as all the usual hallmarks are with me albeit the actual witch showing. and i did a test this morning which was a has anyone had any good news on this thread as yet?? i see that a new thread has started for oct, so if you all didnt mind may i join you girlys on that please? well good luck on those who still have hope, i will let you all know when the evil witch rears her ugly face. good luck lovelies. phoebe xxx
> 
> i previously posted this on last thread but didnt want to miss you all from the sept thread xxx good luck all fxd and loadsa :dust:
> 
> Afternoon phoebe glad to see you still here and found us :happydance: fingers crossed your af stays away sweetie, my last pregnancy i was convinced my af was coming all the symptoms etc but nope i got a BFP so your not out yet :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hi poppy thanks hunny, fxd that it could be that. shall let you know how it goes, but if not not i'm glad ive found you all. good luck :dust::hug: and hope or dreams come true xxx p xxxClick to expand...

Aww same to you too :hugs: Hmm think i need to put some more cycle buddys to my signature i wanna see all those big fat BFP's by end of this month :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> The cervical fluid during ovulation is clear. You can tell it is fertile by stretching it between your forefinger and thumb, if it stretches and is either clear or semi-clear this is good. Fertile quality cervical fluid may be present for several days or for only the day of ovulation.
> 
> the above description is wot i found in the loo...((sorry TMI))..:blush: does that mean i shud :sex: OH tonight...oh ok...any excuse!!! :rofl:

yes jump his bones asap if u dont mind my saying. good luck xxx :ninja::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> The cervical fluid during ovulation is clear. You can tell it is fertile by stretching it between your forefinger and thumb, if it stretches and is either clear or semi-clear this is good. Fertile quality cervical fluid may be present for several days or for only the day of ovulation.
> 
> the above description is wot i found in the loo...((sorry TMI))..:blush: does that mean i shud :sex: OH tonight...oh ok...any excuse!!! :rofl:
> 
> YES YES YES better safe than sorry sweetie, lets us know how you get on ( well not literally) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oooo i let you know if i manage to seduce OH lol....:sex: :haha:Click to expand...

Manage??? Drag him off kicking and screaming if you have to :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> The cervical fluid during ovulation is clear. You can tell it is fertile by stretching it between your forefinger and thumb, if it stretches and is either clear or semi-clear this is good. Fertile quality cervical fluid may be present for several days or for only the day of ovulation.
> 
> the above description is wot i found in the loo...((sorry TMI))..:blush: does that mean i shud :sex: OH tonight...oh ok...any excuse!!! :rofl:
> 
> YES YES YES better safe than sorry sweetie, lets us know how you get on ( well not literally) :haha:Click to expand...

DEF dtd tonight dear! make it a good one for all the rest of us still dealing with the :witch: lol :haha: :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

that would gr8 poppy how do we do that?? xxx bit of a tech-phobe and unsure pmsl xxx:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok girls i take it i gotta drag OH kicking and screaming, to jump his bones into the bedroom..((or anywhere)):rofl:
POPPY, PK, PHOEBE ill let you know how i get on....;) im prob not O but just to be safe!!
is every one else still dealing with :witch:.....the :witch: shud be banned for the next 9 month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

and meant to ask...PK & PHOEBE can i add you as a cycle buddy? for my signature?? xx :blush:


----------



## China girl

Dang it!!!...Now I have to wait till next week!!!..LOL


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> The cervical fluid during ovulation is clear. You can tell it is fertile by stretching it between your forefinger and thumb, if it stretches and is either clear or semi-clear this is good. Fertile quality cervical fluid may be present for several days or for only the day of ovulation.
> 
> the above description is wot i found in the loo...((sorry TMI))..:blush: does that mean i shud :sex: OH tonight...oh ok...any excuse!!! :rofl:
> 
> yes jump his bones asap if u dont mind my saying. good luck xxx :ninja::rofl:Click to expand...

phoebe ive heard worse on this thread from a few of the ladies thats putting it nicely :haha:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> that would gr8 poppy how do we do that?? xxx bit of a tech-phobe and unsure pmsl xxx:haha:

Can talk you through how to do it later if you want sweetie ( your signature that is lmao) but if someone is around now to help?? I need to go sort my tea out before i burn kitchen down :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i dont mond how you put it phoebe...im quite open minded!!! im not easily offended...:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

yes please do mother, i would really like thanks xxx hugs xxx:flower::winkwink:


----------



## phoebe

no problemo poppy thats good of u thanks. happy cooking rofl xxx


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Dont you just hate it when they make you laugh in the most awkward places? Aww lmao
> 
> Me & dh went for test like you & your dh will be going for years ago because at the time nothing was happening, all the tests for both of us came back normal we was classed as 'unexplained Infertility' basically they didnt know why we couldnt concieve.
> 
> Well on the day my dh had to do his SA you are allowed to do it at home as long as you keep it warm and you take it straight to the hospital within 30 minutes ( we live local) He was too embarrassed to take it in so i got the job :dohh:
> 
> Anyways handed it into the lady then went back out to the car, got in and with a straight face turned to the dh and said " You havnt done enough they want you to go in and do another" Well dh got out of car quite embarrassed because he had to go in himself and do more, NOT knowing i was just fibbing and crying with laughter in the car waiting for him to come out :haha:
> 
> OMG When he came out his face was like thunder & soooooooooooo red fuming at me cos he knew id set him up lmao, me well i couldnt stop laughing all day.
> 
> That night when he finally talked and seen the funny side i said, " what did you say when you went in there?" He said, " excuse me my partner just drop my SA off and was told i had not done enough so where do i go?" :haha:
> The assistant just replied " I think your partner is playing a trick on you because we got more than enough to test"
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Best joke ive played on him so far :winkwink:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: that is an AWESOME prank!!!! lolololol :haha::haha::haha: dh would likely strangle me tho if i pulled something like that on him!!! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> men...they don't think about how many times we have to give urine samples or have internals done or what have you, do they? and always with our legs spread wide up in the air...sheesh!! :dohh: ah, womanhood! :wacko: and to think we used to long to be a "woman" when we were kids! lol
> 
> i'm a little worried we may get one of those "unexplained infertility" diagnoses...been reading up on that too. i hope not...then it really will be a waiting game. UGH.Click to expand...

I suppose its a good thing in a way Pk 'unexplained infertility' at least you both know its not you or the dh so there isnt any guilt involved, but yes its also frustrating because you dont know why your not concieving :hugs:

But before i used OPK last month i was convinced i OV'd every 14 days and the times my dh was home we always did it on 14th or after? so many a time i totally missed my ov day x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> i dont mond how you put it phoebe...im quite open minded!!! im not easily offended...:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxx

Neither am i im just trying to be a good girl and you lot are a bad influence lol :haha:

Just wait till next week when i get to know you all more wont able to shut me up :rofl:

Ok see you all later ladies xx


----------



## mothercabbage

enjoy your tea POPPY!!! hope its not too burnt((keeping you talking))...:hug: n :dust: xx


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> ok girls i take it i gotta drag OH kicking and screaming, to jump his bones into the bedroom..((or anywhere)):rofl:
> POPPY, PK, PHOEBE ill let you know how i get on....;) im prob not O but just to be safe!!
> is every one else still dealing with :witch:.....the :witch: shud be banned for the next 9 month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i like the "or anywhere" part lol :rofl: too bad we don't always have that much privacy... :dohh: 

i'm hoping tomorrow will be my last day with :witch: was pretty light this am when i got up, so i'm hoping after tomorrow she'll be good and gone. i'd love to banish her for the next 9 months!!! haha :haha: doing my best to work on it!! then i'll start singing like in the wizard of Oz... "ding dong the :witch: is dead, which old :witch:? the wicked :witch: ding dong the wicked :witch: is dead!!!!" :rofl: ah yes, i do love musicals too... :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> and meant to ask...PK & PHOEBE can i add you as a cycle buddy? for my signature?? xx :blush:

aw thank you mothercabbage...i'm much flattered! i'll add you as well :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

China girl said:


> Dang it!!!...Now I have to wait till next week!!!..LOL

that's ok china girl...we're all pretty much in the same boat :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i dont mond how you put it phoebe...im quite open minded!!! im not easily offended...:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxx
> 
> Neither am i im just trying to be a good girl and you lot are a bad influence lol :haha:
> 
> Just wait till next week when i get to know you all more wont able to shut me up :rofl:
> 
> Ok see you all later ladies xxClick to expand...

oh i see how it is then!! WE'RE the bad influence girlies!! lolol :haha: ok sure...i'll remember that one next week poppy!! :rofl: i'm not easily offended either (obviously)!!! :haha:


----------



## Doingit4us

Just got back from my FS office. Looks like I have PCOS and i dont produce enough hormones
I am going to take Metformin and 100mg of Clomid and an IUI next month. Guess I will just be a cheerleader for you all this cycle. The chances of me ovulating on my own are slim


----------



## eesoja81

Thanks for the 'welcome' ladies! I'm happy to be here! I'm on CD 1 (I think, still really light). I'm going to buy a BBT thermometer tomorrow, so hopefully I'll get an ok start on the month. We're REALLY hoping for a summer baby! 

Ok, so, with all of the BD talk-question...HONESTLY how often around O time does everyone actually do it? I see some people who say they do it every day during the month other than AF, and then there's that Shettle's method that says like 2 or 3 times around O. We desperately want another child (as everyone here does), but EVERY DAY? I just don't know if we could pull it off! Not to mention, if DH goes out w/the guys, he can't seem to 'finish' (sorry, TMI). I keep telling him that it's the alcohol-anyone else deal with that?


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> I suppose its a good thing in a way Pk 'unexplained infertility' at least you both know its not you or the dh so there isnt any guilt involved, but yes its also frustrating because you dont know why your not concieving :hugs:
> 
> But before i used OPK last month i was convinced i OV'd every 14 days and the times my dh was home we always did it on 14th or after? so many a time i totally missed my ov day x

yeah, i've been reading (good grief, when am i not reading anymore???? :dohh::haha:) that if you wait to :sex: on OV day or after that you're more likely to miss it. much better chances to :sex: on days leading up and day of, then throw in day after or so JUST IN CASE you end up Ov'ing later than expected. anyways, lots of :sex: for all of us is in the forecast!! :happydance: mix in there lots of :dust: and we should all be set! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## eesoja81

doingit4us-hang in there-at least you know what's going on and can increase your chances now : )


----------



## pk2of8

Doingit4us said:


> Just got back from my FS office. Looks like I have PCOS and i dont produce enough hormones
> I am going to take Metformin and 100mg of Clomid and an IUI next month. Guess I will just be a cheerleader for you all this cycle. The chances of me ovulating on my own are slim

:hugs: aw keep your chin up doingit4us. it'll all get sorted out and you'll have your :bfp: before you know it! we'll be here cheering you on as well! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja81 said:


> Thanks for the 'welcome' ladies! I'm happy to be here! I'm on CD 1 (I think, still really light).  I'm going to buy a BBT thermometer tomorrow, so hopefully I'll get an ok start on the month. We're REALLY hoping for a summer baby!
> 
> Ok, so, with all of the BD talk-question...HONESTLY how often around O time does everyone actually do it? I see some people who say they do it every day during the month other than AF, and then there's that Shettle's method that says like 2 or 3 times around O. We desperately want another child (as everyone here does), but EVERY DAY? I just don't know if we could pull it off! Not to mention, if DH goes out w/the guys, he can't seem to 'finish' (sorry, TMI). I keep telling him that it's the alcohol-anyone else deal with that?

i think every day is too much (but to each his own), and it just wears you both out. i like the idea of an every other day approach starting around cd 8 or so, then if you can, every day around O time. i've read that most men need a chance to let the :spermy: build back up so BD'ing every other day or at least every 36 hours is best.


----------



## mothercabbage

"ding dong the :witch: is dead, which old :witch: ? the wicked :witch: ding dong the wicked :witch: is dead!!!!" 
this will be our theme song when we gate crash the announcement board in a few weeks!!!!!! i love it PK.....


----------



## MommyWishes4

pk2of8 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the 'welcome' ladies! I'm happy to be here! I'm on CD 1 (I think, still really light). I'm going to buy a BBT thermometer tomorrow, so hopefully I'll get an ok start on the month. We're REALLY hoping for a summer baby!
> 
> Ok, so, with all of the BD talk-question...HONESTLY how often around O time does everyone actually do it? I see some people who say they do it every day during the month other than AF, and then there's that Shettle's method that says like 2 or 3 times around O. We desperately want another child (as everyone here does), but EVERY DAY? I just don't know if we could pull it off! Not to mention, if DH goes out w/the guys, he can't seem to 'finish' (sorry, TMI). I keep telling him that it's the alcohol-anyone else deal with that?
> 
> i think every day is too much (but to each his own), and it just wears you both out. i like the idea of an every other day approach starting around cd 8 or so, then if you can, every day around O time. i've read that most men need a chance to let the :spermy: build back up so BD'ing every other day or at least every 36 hours is best.Click to expand...

 I have no idea what the plan is for this month. Last month we did it almost every day. Around O, we did it twice a day with twelve hours between (since I read that's what it needs. My DH is 25 - his spermies recover pretty fast). 

However, somehow it got really strange and on some days we'd get so suddenly silly, that we'd both be laughing hysterically over nothing and wouldn't be able to finish. Or I'd be tired and just want him to "shoot some over to me, but don't really touch me - I'm sleeping." lol! 

This month I'm going to try to do every other day, with every day around O., and keep going until about 5 days after O. I feel like doing it every other day isn't "enough", but it might help. 

Oh, I remember the days when I was scared that having unprotected sex just once would get me pregnant...how I wish that was true now!!:dohh:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> "ding dong the :witch: is dead, which old :witch: ? the wicked :witch: ding dong the wicked :witch: is dead!!!!"
> this will be our theme song when we gate crash the announcement board in a few weeks!!!!!! i love it PK.....

love it mother !!!!!:rofl::rofl::hug: xxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :haha: @ sex deprivation. I am forcasted to ovualte today and couldnt get hubby to comply last night. He wouldnt wake up lol fell asleep on the sofa, poor over bonked hubby :haha: Once more tonight and he can have a little rest :sleep:
> 
> Didn't make it back last night to read the posts, so I'm doing it now with a :coffee:
> 
> I have a feeling this is gonna be our cycle ladies! Who'd ready for their BFP? :bfp: !!!! PMA PMA !!!

why didnt you just sit on it i would have he would have woken up then xxxx:blush:


----------



## mrsamyrach

wtf????
i cant keep up with this thread

pffffffffffffff


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :haha: @ sex deprivation. I am forcasted to ovualte today and couldnt get hubby to comply last night. He wouldnt wake up lol fell asleep on the sofa, poor over bonked hubby :haha: Once more tonight and he can have a little rest :sleep:
> 
> Didn't make it back last night to read the posts, so I'm doing it now with a :coffee:
> 
> I have a feeling this is gonna be our cycle ladies! Who'd ready for their BFP? :bfp: !!!! PMA PMA !!!
> 
> why didnt you just sit on it i would have he would have woken up then xxxx:blush:Click to expand...

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh what have i just logged into? we so gonna get banned at this rate and its not even next week yet :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok girls i take it i gotta drag OH kicking and screaming, to jump his bones into the bedroom..((or anywhere)):rofl:
> POPPY, PK, PHOEBE ill let you know how i get on....;) im prob not O but just to be safe!!
> is every one else still dealing with :witch:.....the :witch: shud be banned for the next 9 month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i like the "or anywhere" part lol :rofl: too bad we don't always have that much privacy... :dohh:
> 
> i'm hoping tomorrow will be my last day with :witch: was pretty light this am when i got up, so i'm hoping after tomorrow she'll be good and gone. i'd love to banish her for the next 9 months!!! haha :haha: doing my best to work on it!! then i'll start singing like in the wizard of Oz... "ding dong the :witch: is dead, which old :witch:? the wicked :witch: ding dong the wicked :witch: is dead!!!!" :rofl: ah yes, i do love musicals too... :haha:Click to expand...


PK So using this if i ever get a BFP lol you mad women :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

im fed up my only buddy sparklepants is preggers so got no baron buddies lol xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Id hate to see you when your really bored :haha: Yes i noticed Sparklepants got her BFP, just last week wasnt it? or have i got wrong lady x


----------



## China girl

> wtf????
> i cant keep up with this thread
> 
> pffffffffffffff
> 
> I know...there is a lot of fuuny stuff going on in this thread.
> My DH is on pain meds for his back, I am gonna be doing some research to make sure they don't mess with his sperm. I am limited to when I can BD with DH...so I have to do it when I can. Last month he was in too much pain so hopefully this will be a better month for us :)


----------



## poppy666

Hey ladies has anyone heard or using Soy Isoflavones??? Im going to do some reading up on it, something new i may try but not sure yet :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Id hate to see you when your really bored :haha: Yes i noticed Sparklepants got her BFP, just last week wasnt it? or have i got wrong lady x

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yep pleased for her xxx


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> wtf????
> i cant keep up with this thread
> 
> pffffffffffffff
> 
> I know...there is a lot of fuuny stuff going on in this thread.
> My DH is on pain meds for his back, I am gonna be doing some research to make sure they don't mess with his sperm. I am limited to when I can BD with DH...so I have to do it when I can. Last month he was in too much pain so hopefully this will be a better month for us :)
> 
> Sorry to hear about your dh China Girl and your totally right you should research and see if his medication would affect his sperm because im sure a lot of things can tamper with male and the female body whilst trying to concieve, let me know if you find out anything, be interesting to know :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## Mojitogirly

Hi again everyone!

God, this thread has exploded even since last night!

Sorry I made you think of mojitios Pk2, I am partial to a few...........hopefully won't be having them for much longer.

I'm getting a go laugh on here - think you are allnuts, great, but nuts!

i'm doing well now after MC, was obv hard at the time, we'd only started trying then it happened, I think I knew myself tho...........................anyhoooooo onto better.

I'v bought the clearblue digi ovulation kit, think its ready to be collected at Post office :) :) :)

Not too sure how to use it tho......think I ave to start using it around the 26th/27th - only 7 in the pack so don't want to start early & run out, or miss it! lol

Looking forward to the ol BD soon! :) Take care everyone xxx


----------



## poppy666

Mojitogirly said:


> Hi again everyone!
> 
> God, this thread has exploded even since last night!
> 
> Sorry I made you think of mojitios Pk2, I am partial to a few...........hopefully won't be having them for much longer.
> 
> I'm getting a go laugh on here - think you are allnuts, great, but nuts!
> 
> i'm doing well now after MC, was obv hard at the time, we'd only started trying then it happened, I think I knew myself tho...........................anyhoooooo onto better.
> 
> I'v bought the clearblue digi ovulation kit, think its ready to be collected at Post office :) :) :)
> 
> Not too sure how to use it tho......think I ave to start using it around the 26th/27th - only 7 in the pack so don't want to start early & run out, or miss it! lol
> 
> Looking forward to the ol BD soon! :) Take care everyone xxx

Evening sweetie :flower: not sure if i gave you this link last time but if you scroll down to the bottom it tells you what day to start using CBOM and also there is a lot of advice on there too, im using the same monitor too i start on CD1O got my LH surge on CD11 but i cocked up and didnt BD in time with dh :dohh:

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html


----------



## poppy666

Forgot to say the clearblue ov kit is not FMU test between 2pm-6pm and if you want late evening too, with what ive read :thumbup:


----------



## China girl

Okay, OPKS....are those those little test stips they call IC they get off of Ebay??...or am I totally lost!!...LOL I'm still learning :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> Okay, OPKS....are those those little test stips they call IC they get off of Ebay??...or am I totally lost!!...LOL I'm still learning :)

IC's are internet cheapies. Either pregnancy tests or ovulation tests. I have a combination of both this month. Not sure I'd recomend the ovulation sticks. I got a nearly positive yesterday, and a faint line today. So Either i ovulated and it didnt work properly, or i haven't ovulated :shrug: Since its my first month using them am now paranoid my problem is that I'm not ovulating :( or maybe i'm just tired from all the :sex: :haha: temp's are not looking like anything they should either :dohh:


----------



## China girl

Nevermind....I went to Amazon and was looking at a First Responce Easy-Read-One step ovulation Predictor Test kit and came across those OV & pregnancy test strips. This little Grasshopper is learning so much :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mojitogirly said:


> Hi again everyone!
> 
> God, this thread has exploded even since last night!
> 
> Sorry I made you think of mojitios Pk2, I am partial to a few...........hopefully won't be having them for much longer.
> 
> I'm getting a go laugh on here - think you are allnuts, great, but nuts!
> 
> i'm doing well now after MC, was obv hard at the time, we'd only started trying then it happened, I think I knew myself tho...........................anyhoooooo onto better.
> 
> I'v bought the clearblue digi ovulation kit, think its ready to be collected at Post office :) :) :)
> 
> Not too sure how to use it tho......think I ave to start using it around the 26th/27th - only 7 in the pack so don't want to start early & run out, or miss it! lol
> 
> Looking forward to the ol BD soon! :) Take care everyone xxx

Mmmmm Mojitos! :drunk: i'm partial too!


----------



## China girl

I might order some of the pregnancy strips...Can I cup & dunk those??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> I might order some of the pregnancy strips...Can I cup & dunk those??

Yeah, you have to really. The little strip to pee on is tiny! they are good for giving you an idea, but i would always confirm a positive with another test or two or three..... although i am a compulsive POASer lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :haha: @ sex deprivation. I am forcasted to ovualte today and couldnt get hubby to comply last night. He wouldnt wake up lol fell asleep on the sofa, poor over bonked hubby :haha: Once more tonight and he can have a little rest :sleep:
> 
> Didn't make it back last night to read the posts, so I'm doing it now with a :coffee:
> 
> I have a feeling this is gonna be our cycle ladies! Who'd ready for their BFP? :bfp: !!!! PMA PMA !!!
> 
> why didnt you just sit on it i would have he would have woken up then xxxx:blush:Click to expand...

lol I did consider this idea, should have just gone for it shouldnt i lol if the same happens tonight I'm gonna do this :thumbup: x


----------



## poppy666

Ive only got the clearblue ovulation digital test and that just detects my LH Surge... whats the ic for? arghhhhhhhhhh im lost and thick lol x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :haha: @ sex deprivation. I am forcasted to ovualte today and couldnt get hubby to comply last night. He wouldnt wake up lol fell asleep on the sofa, poor over bonked hubby :haha: Once more tonight and he can have a little rest :sleep:
> 
> Didn't make it back last night to read the posts, so I'm doing it now with a :coffee:
> 
> I have a feeling this is gonna be our cycle ladies! Who'd ready for their BFP? :bfp: !!!! PMA PMA !!!
> 
> why didnt you just sit on it i would have he would have woken up then xxxx:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> lol I did consider this idea, should have just gone for it shouldnt i lol if the same happens tonight I'm gonna do this :thumbup: xClick to expand...

If my ginner hubby tells me his cockle has died in ov days AGAIN 
then oooooooooooo ill be sat on it for 3 days constantly xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Ive only got the clearblue ovulation digital test and that just detects my LH Surge... whats the ic for? arghhhhhhhhhh im lost and thick lol x

lol no not thick, that was me for buying them instead of the CB lol they do the same thing, detect the LH surge. just like a preg test, one line for neg, 2 for pos. But the pos line has to be as stong as the control line. I got a line yesterday and today, but only feint. yesterdays was stronger lol :wacko: aint got a cue what's going on!


----------



## pk2of8

MommyWishes4 said:


> I have no idea what the plan is for this month. Last month we did it almost every day. Around O, we did it twice a day with twelve hours between (since I read that's what it needs. My DH is 25 - his spermies recover pretty fast).
> 
> However, somehow it got really strange and on some days we'd get so suddenly silly, that we'd both be laughing hysterically over nothing and wouldn't be able to finish. Or I'd be tired and just want him to "shoot some over to me, but don't really touch me - I'm sleeping." lol!
> 
> This month I'm going to try to do every other day, with every day around O., and keep going until about 5 days after O. I feel like doing it every other day isn't "enough", but it might help.
> 
> Oh, I remember the days when I was scared that having unprotected sex just once would get me pregnant...how I wish that was true now!!:dohh:

ah yes...25 (sigh)... i remember those days... lol i think every other day (even if it's through O day) is plenty. but it really is just different for everybody. this last time i tried using the softcups when i got my positive opk. didn't work for me this time though :cry: i'm not convinced it won't work at all...and i'll try just about anything at least once. not sure if i'll use em again this month or not.

how long have you been ttc MommyWishes? :hugs: well if it was so easy to get preggers, then we wouldn't have such a lovely time coming up with excuses to do all the extra BD'ing :sex: with our DH's!! lol :haha::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :haha: @ sex deprivation. I am forcasted to ovualte today and couldnt get hubby to comply last night. He wouldnt wake up lol fell asleep on the sofa, poor over bonked hubby :haha: Once more tonight and he can have a little rest :sleep:
> 
> Didn't make it back last night to read the posts, so I'm doing it now with a :coffee:
> 
> I have a feeling this is gonna be our cycle ladies! Who'd ready for their BFP? :bfp: !!!! PMA PMA !!!
> 
> why didnt you just sit on it i would have he would have woken up then xxxx:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> lol I did consider this idea, should have just gone for it shouldnt i lol if the same happens tonight I'm gonna do this :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> If my ginner hubby tells me his cockle has died in ov days AGAIN
> then oooooooooooo ill be sat on it for 3 days constantly xxxClick to expand...

lol Hey these men should be grateful :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ive only got the clearblue ovulation digital test and that just detects my LH Surge... whats the ic for? arghhhhhhhhhh im lost and thick lol x
> 
> lol no not thick, that was me for buying them instead of the CB lol they do the same thing, detect the LH surge. just like a preg test, one line for neg, 2 for pos. But the pos line has to be as stong as the control line. I got a line yesterday and today, but only feint. yesterdays was stronger lol :wacko: aint got a cue what's going on!Click to expand...

Get a clearblue Tink its easier lmao x


----------



## pk2of8

OMG!!! trying to keep up is giving me a workout!! whew! lol :haha: so glad to see everybody having such a good time with it though and getting it all out! haha all this girlie talk is exactly what i needed during :witch: time!! :haha: i'm gone for a couple of hours and there's 4 new pages of posts to get through!!! :happydance: i have been :rofl: ALL day!!! thank you ladies!!! :hugs: i think i'm going to find me some IC pg tests online now... i just used a drugstore brand opk last month, and it seemed to work fine for me. i only had one positive day though... i guess some women get 2?? 

and yes, i do believe we have found our theme song!! lol :rofl: 

ding dong the :witch: is dead, which old :witch:? the wicked :witch:! ding dong the wicked :witch: is dead!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

if ever you ladies need a new theme song...just ask me....i've usually got a few floating around up there at any given moment! :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Ohhh PK ive come back on here Facebook is doing my head well in keeps crashing and im so irritated now cos of it lmao god i need to calm down Grrrrrrrrrrr....

Ive noticed this thread gets bigger everyday and its only been here for few days :haha: Can you imagine loads of us getting our BFPs this month?? 1st Tri wont know whats hit them lol x


----------



## China girl

Ladies,
Has anyone tried the First Responce Easy Read one step Ovulation predictor test kit???...just curious...thanks :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Ohhh PK ive come back on here Facebook is doing my head well in keeps crashing and im so irritated now cos of it lmao god i need to calm down Grrrrrrrrrrr....
> 
> Ive noticed this thread gets bigger everyday and its only been here for few days :haha: Can you imagine loads of us getting our BFPs this month?? 1st Tri wont know whats hit them lol x

lol facebook is down for me too! 

Loving our theme tune!!!! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh PK ive come back on here Facebook is doing my head well in keeps crashing and im so irritated now cos of it lmao god i need to calm down Grrrrrrrrrrr....
> 
> Ive noticed this thread gets bigger everyday and its only been here for few days :haha: Can you imagine loads of us getting our BFPs this month?? 1st Tri wont know whats hit them lol x
> 
> lol facebook is down for me too!
> 
> Loving our theme tune!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Ive got a good one for facebook at the moment you should see my status lol :haha: DH sitting at the side of me he darnt even say anything apart from " cant you tell your on a period" pfft lol i just growled back :growlmad:

China Girl no sorry ive not heard much about that make, but sure someone will have or using it sweetie x


----------



## China girl

Thanks Poppy,
I am finding waaaay too much stuff on the internet!!!..LOL


----------



## mothercabbage

evening girlies!! :wave: just thought id nip on to say good night and god bless!! im going to go tie OH to the bed!! :sex: time!!! today has been a hoot on here....your all great!!!!!!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> evening girlies!! :wave: just thought id nip on to say good night and god bless!! im going to go tie OH to the bed!! :sex: time!!! today has been a hoot on here....your all great!!!!!!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Do him good and proper :rofl::rofl::rofl: and stay lead down for half hour ewwww i know but no bathroom visit lol night sweetie xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> Thanks Poppy,
> I am finding waaaay too much stuff on the internet!!!..LOL

I would stick to what's popular to be honest, seems clearblue are best. IC preg strips are ok though!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> evening girlies!! :wave: just thought id nip on to say good night and god bless!! im going to go tie OH to the bed!! :sex: time!!! today has been a hoot on here....your all great!!!!!!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

You go girl!!!! I'll be doing the same soon. Waiting for hubby to get back from a late meeting. 

GO TEAM DING DONG! :sex: :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> evening girlies!! :wave: just thought id nip on to say good night and god bless!! im going to go tie OH to the bed!! :sex: time!!! today has been a hoot on here....your all great!!!!!!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Do him good and proper :rofl::rofl::rofl: and stay lead down for half hour ewwww i know but no bathroom visit lol night sweetie xxClick to expand...

Consider it done and thanx POPPY & TINKERBELL :hug: n :dust: to all of us..." the ding dongs" :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> evening girlies!! :wave: just thought id nip on to say good night and god bless!! im going to go tie OH to the bed!! :sex: time!!! today has been a hoot on here....your all great!!!!!!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Do him good and proper :rofl::rofl::rofl: and stay lead down for half hour ewwww i know but no bathroom visit lol night sweetie xxClick to expand...
> 
> Consider it done and thanx POPPY & TINKERBELL :hug: n :dust: to all of us..." the ding dongs" :rofl:Click to expand...

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Dont think ive been so excited about :sex: as i am this month :haha: well after 17yrs the spark does go a bit dont it, things need spicing up me thinks, arhh whats a girl gotta do :dohh:


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Poppy,
> I am finding waaaay too much stuff on the internet!!!..LOL
> 
> I would stick to what's popular to be honest, seems clearblue are best. IC preg strips are ok though!Click to expand...

Yeah Tinkebell I think your right. I was looking for a cheap alternative to track my ovulation other than the ovulation calendar I use.


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Dont think ive been so excited about :sex: as i am this month :haha: well after 17yrs the spark does go a bit dont it, things need spicing up me thinks, arhh whats a girl gotta do :dohh:

I totally agree with you poppy...we gotta keep that spark going!!!:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Poppy,
> I am finding waaaay too much stuff on the internet!!!..LOL
> 
> I would stick to what's popular to be honest, seems clearblue are best. IC preg strips are ok though!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Tinkebell I think your right. I was looking for a cheap alternative to track my ovulation other than the ovulation calendar I use.Click to expand...

You can get clearblue cheaper off ebay & Amazon China Girl than you would from Boots, Asda etc xx


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Poppy,
> I am finding waaaay too much stuff on the internet!!!..LOL
> 
> I would stick to what's popular to be honest, seems clearblue are best. IC preg strips are ok though!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Tinkebell I think your right. I was looking for a cheap alternative to track my ovulation other than the ovulation calendar I use.Click to expand...
> 
> You can get clearblue cheaper off ebay & Amazon China Girl than you would from Boots, Asda etc xxClick to expand...

I found one off of Amazon. Just want to do some more research before I purchase it. I'm really trying to talk myself into buying some of those pregnancy stips


----------



## mrsamyrach

what we on bout them clearblue fertility monitors xx


----------



## poppy666

Well i cant really say anything against the clearblue ov kit because i started on the below days testing

CD10 ( LH Surge not detected at 2pm) 
CD11 ( LH Surge detected at 2pm & 11pm)
CD12 ( LH Surge not detected at 2pm)

So if id of left it to what ive done for years thinking i OV'd between 14-16 day id of missed it, but still did cos dh wasnt home the right times :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> what we on bout them clearblue fertility monitors xx

No the clearblue ovulation testers x


----------



## China girl

DH wants to try again the natural way. He says its too early to be buying the ovulation test strips :shrug: He is not opposed to it, he just thinks we don't need it right now. I was like okay. But I will get me some of those handy dandy pregnancy stips though:winkwink:

Oh, DH's meds has no side effects on his :spermy: YES!!!


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> DH wants to try again the natural way. He says its too early to be buying the ovulation test strips :shrug: He is not opposed to it, he just thinks we don't need it right now. I was like okay. But I will get me some of those handy dandy pregnancy stips though:winkwink:
> 
> Oh, DH's meds has no side effects on his :spermy: YES!!!

Thats great news sweetie :thumbup:

Well if you get some cheap strips you can hide them somewhere and pee on them when he not around :haha: Things us women have to do x

Im off to bed now so sweet dreams and see you all tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> DH wants to try again the natural way. He says its too early to be buying the ovulation test strips :shrug: He is not opposed to it, he just thinks we don't need it right now. I was like okay. But I will get me some of those handy dandy pregnancy stips though:winkwink:
> 
> Oh, DH's meds has no side effects on his :spermy: YES!!!
> 
> Thats great news sweetie :thumbup:
> 
> Well if you get some cheap strips you can hide them somewhere and pee on them when he not around :haha: Things us women have to do x
> 
> Im off to bed now so sweet dreams and see you all tomorrow :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh, I plan to!!..LOL
Night Poppy


----------



## eesoja81

China girl said:


> DH wants to try again the natural way. He says its too early to be buying the ovulation test strips :shrug: He is not opposed to it, he just thinks we don't need it right now. I was like okay. But I will get me some of those handy dandy pregnancy stips though:winkwink:
> 
> Oh, DH's meds has no side effects on his :spermy: YES!!!

My DH feels the same way-he thinks that because we got pregnant with our daughter after @7 months, it's just going to happen quickly. He says I'm being obsessive-goodness knows what they'd all say if they saw everything we said on here!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

morning DING DONGS!!!((i love that name))...CHINA my OH is the same...O test strips are not needed, we'll just DTD all the time he says!!!!:rofl: we'll see if he has the stamina...lol....i told him if we dont get :bfp: this time I WILL get some for next cycle....thats him told!:haha:
@EESOJA i think my OH would have a shock if he read half of what we say on here....
so.yesterday i thought i had O pains, so i seduced OH and got the goods....better to have it covered right girls :blush:
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning 'Ding Dongs'! (also loving our nick name and theme tune) :coffee:

:shhh: Our husbands dont need to know the extent of our conversations here... lol Mine also doesn't know how bad my POAS adiction is! So lets just keep it between us... :winkwink:

DTD last night, so that's this week covered. Who knows if I've ovulated lol next month if were still trying I'm gonna get me a clearblue kit! How is everybody else this morning? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> morning DING DONGS!!!((i love that name))...CHINA my OH is the same...O test strips are not needed, we'll just DTD all the time he says!!!!:rofl: we'll see if he has the stamina...lol....i told him if we dont get :bfp: this time I WILL get some for next cycle....thats him told!:haha:
> @EESOJA i think my OH would have a shock if he read half of what we say on here....
> so.yesterday i thought i had O pains, so i seduced OH and got the goods....better to have it covered right girls :blush:
> :hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Glad you got the :spermy: Mothercabbage. You never know! FX :thumbup: x


----------



## mothercabbage

@TINKERBELL...silly question....but how long does :spermy: stay alive after DTD?? i know i could look it up but id rather ask a person who knows...
its just i DTD last night and im wondering how long ill be possibly covered for....i know i should know this i think its 3 days????:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Dont think ive been so excited about :sex: as i am this month :haha: well after 17yrs the spark does go a bit dont it, things need spicing up me thinks, arhh whats a girl gotta do :dohh:

I say spice it up! Our husbands wont know what has hit em this month :winkwink:


----------



## Skylar

Hi girls am new here but I will be due for testing 20th Oct, mind if I join?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> @TINKERBELL...silly question....but how long does :spermy: stay alive after DTD?? i know i could look it up but id rather ask a person who knows...
> its just i DTD last night and im wondering how long ill be possibly covered for....i know i should know this i think its 3 days????:dohh::dohh:

Worst case is they live a day or two, but that's in the event your have hostile conditions in you love tunnel :blush: lol they need to make it past your cervix to live for longer than a few hours.

Best case is about 7 days, if your CM is nice and fertile. If they made it up to your tubes nice and quick, they will hang about waiting for the egg for about up to a week!

Average is about 3-4 days, which is why starting BD'ing 3-4 days before OV is your best plan. Try and build up a stock of eager :spermy: 

HTH :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Skylar said:


> Hi girls am new here but I will be due for testing 20th Oct, mind if I join?

Hey! nice to meet you, I kinda gatecrashed this thread because I'm buddies with the ladies here, but testing earlier. The more the merrier :hugs: How are you? x


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @TINKERBELL...silly question....but how long does :spermy: stay alive after DTD?? i know i could look it up but id rather ask a person who knows...
> its just i DTD last night and im wondering how long ill be possibly covered for....i know i should know this i think its 3 days????:dohh::dohh:
> 
> Worst case is they live a day or two, but that's in the event your have hostile conditions in you love tunnel :blush: lol they need to make it past your cervix to live for longer than a few hours.
> 
> Best case is about 7 days, if your CM is nice and fertile. If they made it up to your tubes nice and quick, they will hang about waiting for the egg for about up to a week!
> 
> Average is about 3-4 days, which is why starting BD'ing 3-4 days before OV is your best plan. Try and build up a stock of eager :spermy:
> 
> HTH :) xClick to expand...

Yes that helps heaps..:happydance:..so every other day from now on is a good plan im thinking.....and am i right in thinking i can test in 10 days? thats if i O yesterday?? oh no im gonna be a POAS addict by mid OCT!!!!!:wacko:
@hi SKY...welcome to the gang!!! where are you on your cycle? :dust: n :hug: to all xxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Girls, Can I join you all please?

I'm currently on cd#5 and should also be testing around 19th Oct, I've also started charting and taking bvits this cycle (if I manage not to make a pigs ear of it :blush:)

:dust:to each and every one of us


----------



## mothercabbage

welcome to the gang! :hug: n :dust:


----------



## poppy666

*Morning Ding Dongs*​
:rofl::rofl::rofl: Loving it :hugs:

Welcome to the Mad House Skylar and Daisys_Mummy :happydance:

Tinkerbell is right with what i've read standard life spam of :spermy: in a healthy enviroment is 2-5 days, super enviroment 7 days, Im just banking it on 2 days to be safe :thumbup:

mothercabbage made up you got the goods last night :haha:. Well today im off to collect my fish tank that i won on Ebay, told dh that it cost £200 obviously before we go get it and his reply " Im dragging you to bed all next week cos its costing me a fortune getting a BFN" LOL Too right!!!

Have a lovely day ladies and will catch up later this afternoon when im back :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx for your input on the :spermy: lifespan POPPY,:thumbup: much appriciated!!!:) hope the fish tanks good!!!!
ive just been surfing the web for stuff and came accross "the gender needle trick" has any1 else seen this....if not, go check it out!! is she moving the thread??? looks a bit sus to me...HHHMMmmmm..www.tryingtoconceive.com/needle.htm ...this should get you to the page i was on...sorry if it doesn't .i dont know how to post links...:wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

WOW my link worked!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies :hugs: I'm sure I'm gonna drive hubby crazy this month lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Daisys_mummy said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome ladies :hugs: I'm sure I'm gonna drive hubby crazy this month lol

Hi there Daisy! Great to meet you. :flower: We gals are on a mission this cycle, get involved :)

MotherC, everyother day should be fine! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> *Morning Ding Dongs*​
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Loving it :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to the Mad House Skylar and Daisys_Mummy :happydance:
> 
> Tinkerbell is right with what i've read standard life spam of :spermy: in a healthy enviroment is 2-5 days, super enviroment 7 days, Im just banking it on 2 days to be safe :thumbup:
> 
> mothercabbage made up you got the goods last night :haha:. Well today im off to collect my fish tank that i won on Ebay, told dh that it cost £200 obviously before we go get it and his reply " Im dragging you to bed all next week cos its costing me a fortune getting a BFN" LOL Too right!!!
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies and will catch up later this afternoon when im back :hugs:

Ooooh enjoy the new fish tank :happydance: I love a good ebay bargain. Latest buy was my new sofa and arm chairs £150! x


----------



## DaretoDream

Think i'm going to take it a bit less serious this month and relax. So we'll still make sure to dtd around O time and all that jazz but, i think we'll take it easy.


----------



## China girl

Good morning ladies!!!
Welcome Skylar & Daisys_mummy glad to have you ladies :)


----------



## eesoja81

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome ladies :hugs: I'm sure I'm gonna drive hubby crazy this month lol
> 
> Hi there Daisy! Great to meet you. :flower: We gals are on a mission this cycle, get involved :)
> 
> MotherC, everyother day should be fine! xClick to expand...


DEFINITELY on a mission!!! I like the every other day idea, too, plus try to hit right on O day. 

Have a lovely day, ladies!


----------



## phoebe

hi mother and poppy and all xxx
how are we all doing today? hope alls good and that mother managed to tie ur man to the bed last nite!!!:rofl:
anyways an update on my situ, af still not arrived yet and i got another bfn this morn. had an app at drs today as ive been a bit concerned that things arent right. will be having the 21 progesterone blood test after af arrives. oh this all such a confusing hard time isnt it. but i suppose all i'm saying is confusing as i've not really said much about myself, so here goes lol.
i am 38 have type2 diabetes and pcos, oh 27 (yep cougar i know lol) we've been ttc since jan 09. fell preggers oct 09, was told no hb on 22/12/09 proceeding to a natural mmc 01/01/10. once thing settled in feb, i've been having regular 28day cycles, been using cbfm for last 4 but not been getting any peaks as yet. but now i am currently on cd31 or 17dpo approx. so i'm baffled as to whats going on really:dohh: anyway enough of me, i'm amazed at how huge this thread is now, so i really hope that there'll be 100's of :bfp: for us to celebate. good luck all and loadsa baby dust to u all hugs phoebe xxx:dust::hug: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon PHOEBE yes i managed to get OH last night!!!! lol....probably not even O yet but i had some dodgy pains yesterday that might suggest that i was O, so got it covered!!!:rofl:
cougar indeed...love it!!...maybe your just having an extra long cycle and its too early to test or maybe you need to use a more sensative test? i dont really have any answers for you but im wishing you luck, sending you :hug: and :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Im amazed how big this threads getting too, its all the nutters thats joined or gate crashed ' im trying my hardest to control them, but its not working' They like bitches on heat :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Im rooting for you phoebe :hugs: like our mad hatter friend ( mothercabbage):haha: said you may just be experiencing an extra long cycle ive had a few of those & its thrown me of course :dohh:

Hope everyone else is all ok :kiss: I picked my fish tank up and loving it, dh said 'thats your lot this month' but i needdddddddddddddddd new fish so shopping tomorrow for fish :happydance: x


----------



## mothercabbage

mad hatter indeed :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:.....well ladies im logging off for a wee while while i go get a bath and sort the tea out...catch ya all later xxxx
ps glad the fish tank is good, happy fish shopping!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Yeah same here, tea to make etc cya all later :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ohh I def gate crashed:rofl::rofl:

and pleased I did, you all seem very friendly


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Im amazed how big this threads getting too, its all the nutters thats joined or gate crashed ' im trying my hardest to control them, but its not working' They like bitches on heat :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Im rooting for you phoebe :hugs: like our mad hatter friend ( mothercabbage):haha: said you may just be experiencing an extra long cycle ive had a few of those & its thrown me of course :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone else is all ok :kiss: I picked my fish tank up and loving it, dh said 'thats your lot this month' but i needdddddddddddddddd new fish so shopping tomorrow for fish :happydance: x

everythings good thanks hunnys. maybe i'm just a bit skeewiff this cycle, like u 2 said. ooooh new fish eh how lovely hehehehe methinks i'll have to try the i need stuff trick too this month :rofl: happy shopping hun :happydance: xxx

hi mother wahey on dtd :wohoo: hope all this bd'ing does the trick sweety. glad u like the cougar thang hehehe xxx

best be off myself, man will back in a mo catch u laters lovelies :friends::hug: xxxx

bes


----------



## phoebe

Daisys_mummy said:


> Ohh I def gate crashed:rofl::rofl:
> 
> and pleased I did, you all seem very friendly

hi daisy and welcome to our crazy thread, good luck and:dust: to u hun xxxx


----------



## MommyWishes4

pk2of8 said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea what the plan is for this month. Last month we did it almost every day. Around O, we did it twice a day with twelve hours between (since I read that's what it needs. My DH is 25 - his spermies recover pretty fast).
> 
> However, somehow it got really strange and on some days we'd get so suddenly silly, that we'd both be laughing hysterically over nothing and wouldn't be able to finish. Or I'd be tired and just want him to "shoot some over to me, but don't really touch me - I'm sleeping." lol!
> 
> This month I'm going to try to do every other day, with every day around O., and keep going until about 5 days after O. I feel like doing it every other day isn't "enough", but it might help.
> 
> Oh, I remember the days when I was scared that having unprotected sex just once would get me pregnant...how I wish that was true now!!:dohh:
> 
> ah yes...25 (sigh)... i remember those days... lol i think every other day (even if it's through O day) is plenty. but it really is just different for everybody. this last time i tried using the softcups when i got my positive opk. didn't work for me this time though :cry: i'm not convinced it won't work at all...and i'll try just about anything at least once. not sure if i'll use em again this month or not.
> 
> how long have you been ttc MommyWishes? :hugs: well if it was so easy to get preggers, then we wouldn't have such a lovely time coming up with excuses to do all the extra BD'ing :sex: with our DH's!! lol :haha::happydance:Click to expand...

 Last month was my first "official" month of TTC. THe month before I tried to TTC, but when we decided, I was already two days past O. For a few months before that, we were basically NTNP. But this is my month - I really, really want a baby that's near my birthday! And since my DH will forever and eternally be in school (he's pre med) I would love a summer baby so he's around more for the first two months at least. Being in school and working full time means barely any time together!

I'd like to try the softcups just for extra measure...but I don't think I'm brave enough for that! :laugh2:


----------



## pk2of8

Good afternoon my lovely bnb ding dong friends!! lol :haha:

Welcome to the new girls, skylar and daisys_mummy! We're very glad to have you! :hugs:

Sorry I didn't come back on last night girls- it was a long day and I had to finish a report for work- by the time I was done, I was nodding off at the computer so I just went to bed. And today I'm "in the office"-- try to go about once a week. Blah :wacko: well, have to earn a living I suppose :dohh:

But I'm leaving early today- finally going to the salon :happydance: yay!!!!!!! So I'm wittling away my last 30 minutes here by catching up on my bnb reading! Lol 

@phoebe- we're keeping fx for you sweetie! 

@poppy- yay! :happydance: you got your fish tank!! And I love dh's response about it!! :haha: I would have told him you're gonna hold him to it!! :haha: lol and it's always important to keep them motivated...if that means more shopping, then so be it! :haha: lol 

@china girl- hun I didn't even tell dh I was using the opk's last month :blush: lol. Just went ahead and did it. I wasn't hiding it- it's just one of those things, that he will be overwhelmed if I tell him too many details and it's def better to keep him nice and relaxed so those little :spermy:'s keep on coming!! :rofl: I don't want any interference for hubby. He thinks too much as it is... :haha:

Well I'll be back on later this evening girlies! Don't have too much fun w/o me!!! :winkwink:

:hug: and :dust: to us all!!


----------



## Doingit4us

Hey ladies! I hope you all are having a wonderful time with your dhs :) Even though I have PCOS we are going to start bding tonight until next weekend. I think I am ovulating despite having PCOS. Dh better get ready cause I'm about to wear him out! Whooohooo!!! lol


----------



## poppy666

Doingit4us said:


> Hey ladies! I hope you all are having a wonderful time with your dhs :) Even though I have PCOS we are going to start bding tonight until next weekend. I think I am ovulating despite having PCOS. Dh better get ready cause I'm about to wear him out! Whooohooo!!! lol


:rofl: You go girl, try to be gentle :haha:


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> Good afternoon my lovely bnb ding dong friends!! lol :haha:
> 
> Welcome to the new girls, skylar and daisys_mummy! We're very glad to have you! :hugs:
> 
> Sorry I didn't come back on last night girls- it was a long day and I had to finish a report for work- by the time I was done, I was nodding off at the computer so I just went to bed. And today I'm "in the office"-- try to go about once a week. Blah :wacko: well, have to earn a living I suppose :dohh:
> 
> But I'm leaving early today- finally going to the salon :happydance: yay!!!!!!! So I'm wittling away my last 30 minutes here by catching up on my bnb reading! Lol
> 
> @phoebe- we're keeping fx for you sweetie!
> 
> @poppy- yay! :happydance: you got your fish tank!! And I love dh's response about it!! :haha: I would have told him you're gonna hold him to it!! :haha: lol and it's always important to keep them motivated...if that means more shopping, then so be it! :haha: lol
> 
> @china girl- hun I didn't even tell dh I was using the opk's last month :blush: lol. Just went ahead and did it. I wasn't hiding it- it's just one of those things, that he will be overwhelmed if I tell him too many details and it's def better to keep him nice and relaxed so those little :spermy:'s keep on coming!! :rofl: I don't want any interference for hubby. He thinks too much as it is... :haha:
> 
> Well I'll be back on later this evening girlies! Don't have too much fun w/o me!!! :winkwink:
> 
> :hug: and :dust: to us all!!

hi pk of 28.
thankyou hun, i'm just about hanging there lol, shall let u guys know when and if this blasted af turns up. take care all sys loadsa love phoebe xxx


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I hope you all are having a wonderful time with your dhs :) Even though I have PCOS we are going to start bding tonight until next weekend. I think I am ovulating despite having PCOS. Dh better get ready cause I'm about to wear him out! Whooohooo!!! lol
> 
> 
> :rofl: You go girl, try to be gentle :haha:Click to expand...

hehehehe go for it lovely xxx :rofl: gl and bd:dust: to u xxx p xxx:thumbup:


----------



## China girl

Well ladies,
You all have a wonderful weekend. I'm signing off for a day or so. Good luck on all the BD'ing...LOL


----------



## poppy666

Have a lovely weekend sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

im stillllllllllllllllllllllllllllll here just thread too quickso many new girls

im on cd4 and hubby caught me switching the monitor on and looked at me horrified lol
cos he knows whats coming when them bars go to 3 lol


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all..:wave:....hows every1 doin?
:hug: n :dust: to all xxx


----------



## Doingit4us

mrsamyrach said:


> im stillllllllllllllllllllllllllllll here just thread too quickso many new girls
> 
> im on cd4 and hubby caught me switching the monitor on and looked at me horrified lol
> cos he knows whats coming when them bars go to 3 lol

lol...My dh doesn't get what time it is yet.. He just thinks I'm being generous. He'll get it by Sunday.


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> im stillllllllllllllllllllllllllllll here just thread too quickso many new girls
> 
> im on cd4 and hubby caught me switching the monitor on and looked at me horrified lol
> cos he knows whats coming when them bars go to 3 lol

lol that gave me a giggle before bed :haha: night ladies xx


----------



## Doingit4us

Looks like I won't be bding this weekend. :(


So I had a pelvic ultrasound yesterday. There were 3 docs and an assisstant in the room. I check my cervix daily. Just got out the shower and decided to check my cervix. I noticed it felt open and felt something hard. TMI, but I had to dig around to grab a hold of the hard object. It was the cap to something they used! WTF!!! Im so upset right now. I tried to call them, but they are closed. How could they be so stupid?! If I wasn't checking my cervix, I wouldn't have found it until God knows when. I don't even want to be seen there anymore.

Me and Dh talked about it and we don't think it's safe to have sex until we know for sure there's nothing else up there.


----------



## mrsamyrach

Doingit4us said:


> Looks like I won't be bding this weekend. :(
> 
> 
> So I had a pelvic ultrasound yesterday. There were 3 docs and an assisstant in the room. I check my cervix daily. Just got out the shower and decided to check my cervix. I noticed it felt open and felt something hard. TMI, but I had to dig around to grab a hold of the hard object. It was the cap to something they used! WTF!!! Im so upset right now. I tried to call them, but they are closed. How could they be so stupid?! If I wasn't checking my cervix, I wouldn't have found it until God knows when. I don't even want to be seen there anymore.
> 
> Me and Dh talked about it and we don't think it's safe to have sex until we know for sure there's nothing else up there.

if it was me i would be giving them a pelvic ultrasound using my foot size 8
omg get em rung emergency never mind bloody closed it could cause an infection x


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies! Oh my goodness, I logged on HOURS ago just to post here. lol Somehow I got caught up. But I finally made it. :happydance:

I just want to say everyone's a riot! lol I read through and laugh and laughed!

Happy BDing to everyone!!!:sex:

AF's finally packing her bags! WOOHOO! Hubby's being impatient anyway. lol That's a good sign for this cycle, I believe. :) Have a great weekend if I don't make it back through before the weekend is out.:hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

GASP! Take pictures and run to the ER. Someone's got some 'splainin' to do!

I hope everything is okay. Keep us updated. I am praying for ya!



Doingit4us said:


> Looks like I won't be bding this weekend. :(
> 
> 
> So I had a pelvic ultrasound yesterday. There were 3 docs and an assisstant in the room. I check my cervix daily. Just got out the shower and decided to check my cervix. I noticed it felt open and felt something hard. TMI, but I had to dig around to grab a hold of the hard object. It was the cap to something they used! WTF!!! Im so upset right now. I tried to call them, but they are closed. How could they be so stupid?! If I wasn't checking my cervix, I wouldn't have found it until God knows when. I don't even want to be seen there anymore.
> 
> Me and Dh talked about it and we don't think it's safe to have sex until we know for sure there's nothing else up there.


----------



## pk2of8

Doingit4us said:


> Looks like I won't be bding this weekend. :(
> 
> 
> So I had a pelvic ultrasound yesterday. There were 3 docs and an assisstant in the room. I check my cervix daily. Just got out the shower and decided to check my cervix. I noticed it felt open and felt something hard. TMI, but I had to dig around to grab a hold of the hard object. It was the cap to something they used! WTF!!! Im so upset right now. I tried to call them, but they are closed. How could they be so stupid?! If I wasn't checking my cervix, I wouldn't have found it until God knows when. I don't even want to be seen there anymore.
> 
> Me and Dh talked about it and we don't think it's safe to have sex until we know for sure there's nothing else up there.

i agree with the other girls, doingit4us...call the emergency line for your doctors. don't wait. they may just tell you to go to the ER, but they deserve to be bugged during the weekend for doing something so ridiculous like leaving that in you! terrible. i don't blame you for wanting new docs after that. will be praying for you sweetie...hope it all works out ok. :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

oh dang it!! don't ya hate it when you have something all typed out and then somehow accidentally delete it? :growlmad: arrggghhh!! b/c you can never remember it to type it a second time exactly the same way. ya know? especially when you had it all funny the first time! :dohh: ah well...

anyway ladies, dh said to tell you lovely girls "hi", so there it is! lol and i did get my hair done! yay!!! :happydance: next week it will be waxing and nails!!! whoohoo!!!! i may not get on much this weekend my dears...we have to go to Georgia for a small family reunion with dh's family. ehhhhh so we leave tomorrow afternoon and we'll be back on sunday afternoon. i'll check in when we get back. i hope you girls all have a lovely weekend!!!

ttfn... :winkwink:
:hugs:

sending lots of :dust::dust::dust: for the weekend girls!


----------



## pinklush00

I'm here to cheer on everyone who is ttc!!!! 

I truely was to point of giving up, but will keep going choo choo!!!! :thumbup:

Since :witch: is here now, I will be testing around Oct 19th as well.

Let's get it ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lots of :sex: this month! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Note to self: I forgot to buy the opk IC's! gotta get on that! :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

Morning DING DONGS!!!!!!! :hi:....hope every ones weekend is going good!!:happydance: @DOINGIT4US i cant believe what those people did to you!! its a real good job you DO check your cervix hunni....have you been checked out yet?? major complaint gotta be put in!!! :growlmad: hope your ok :hug:
@PK say hi back to your DH from me :wave: and i hope you enjoy your family reunion!!
@REGAL glad your AF has finally gone, time to get down to buisness...:sex:
@PINK GL this month and thanx for cheering us on!!!:happydance:
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Good morning ladies hows everyone doing?

Doingit4us I can't believe whats happened to you, thats just digusting, I'd be fuming and god damn it I'm even angry for you:growlmad: Hope everything is ok for you hun.

We're off to yet another wedding later today, thats no.6 this year (including our own) and I've got to go and pick up a Bugaboo Bee in a little while, I may not be preggas yet but it was such a bargain £100 that I couldn't pass it by:wacko::wacko: Yep I'm a total pramoholic.

Totally convinced myself that this month I will get my :bfp: DH is happy anyway as we DTD last night.

Have a lovely day everyone :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

@DAISY>>>>>>>>>>>:happydance: :happydance: DTD :happydance: :happydance:
FXd for ya xxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

Good morning, lovely ladies :hi:

Just wanted to check-in. I probably won't get a chance to be back on before we head out. thank you mothercabbage...not sure how fun it will be be...it's more of the stuffy side of the family :dohh: it's dh's family and even he is not looking forward to it :haha: ah well maybe i'll come back with some good stories at least! :wacko: lol

@pinklush...thank you for the cheering on sweetie and fx and lots of :dust: to you!!! welcome to the thread! :flower:

i think my af is finally gone. so hopefully we'll get on regenerating those :spermy: this weekend!!! :happydance: 

well girls, i will miss our chatting today and tomorrow :cry: lol i imagine i'll have tons to catch up on by the time i get back!! no need to be little angels while i'm gone :angelnot: lol wishing you all lots of :sex: and extra strength :dust: :hugs::hugs::hugs: :hug:


----------



## eightambliss

How is everyone doing today?

I found out that I'm supposed to O next Friday-so excited! My hubby has been really tired during the week lately, and I am hoping by then he will not be so stressed out. That was our problem last month, we barely :sex: at all!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend ...lots of :dust: to you all!


----------



## natalies1982

afternoon all
sorry not been about since thursday i think kids and other bits ive been busy.

well cd5/6 waiting for AF to finish so we can start dtd

would anyone like a homebirth when there time comes?
i would love one but hubby not keen at all


----------



## matchings0cks

This is our 1st month trying... my TOM started today so by this time next week we will be :sex:in the hope of making a LO..... its so exciting!!.:happydance:.. i think i have worked out that i O about 15 days after the 1st day of my TOO so that will be around the 9th....... how long are you meant to wait to you do a test? I know its the 1st month so i should not get my hopes up that it will happen but i cant help it!!!! 

good luck to you all this month!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## matchings0cks

natalies1982 said:


> would anyone like a homebirth when there time comes?
> i would love one but hubby not keen at all

I dont think i would be brave enough for a home birth... but have to say i really like the idea of a water birth!!!!


----------



## natalies1982

i think from when u ov u can do a test around 12 dpo but i think someone got a postive test 10dpo. but i think its 12 days my AF arrived 12dpo so i guess it could be b4 12 days depending on what test you use


----------



## natalies1982

see i think a water birth would be good but i think i would get very annoyed with being wet lol ive heard it can be great but i think it would annoy me to much lol

mite think about it though as this will be my last baby


----------



## Ready4ababy

I'm joing this thread, if that's okay?

I'm Ashleigh, TTC since July 09.
Hoping October is my month- would be a great bday present!!
Using OPK's for the first time.


----------



## natalies1982

hello again :) i replied to ur other post

well im natalie im 28 and been with my dp for 10 years, we have 3 children, our daughter is 8 and our 2 boys are 6 and 2. im on my 3rd cycle of TTC and im using the clearblue fertility monitor to help:)

look forward to chatting to you and loads of good luck for you xx


----------



## Ready4ababy

natalies1982 said:


> hello again :) i replied to ur other post
> 
> well im natalie im 28 and been with my dp for 10 years, we have 3 children, our daughter is 8 and our 2 boys are 6 and 2. im on my 3rd cycle of TTC and im using the clearblue fertility monitor to help:)
> 
> look forward to chatting to you and loads of good luck for you xx

Yes, Thank you for replying! :)
baby dust to you!!! hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## pinklush00

pk2of8 said:


> Good morning, lovely ladies :hi:
> 
> Just wanted to check-in. I probably won't get a chance to be back on before we head out. thank you mothercabbage...not sure how fun it will be be...it's more of the stuffy side of the family :dohh: it's dh's family and even he is not looking forward to it :haha: ah well maybe i'll come back with some good stories at least! :wacko: lol
> 
> @pinklush...thank you for the cheering on sweetie and fx and lots of :dust: to you!!! welcome to the thread! :flower:
> 
> i think my af is finally gone. so hopefully we'll get on regenerating those :spermy: this weekend!!! :happydance:
> 
> well girls, i will miss our chatting today and tomorrow :cry: lol i imagine i'll have tons to catch up on by the time i get back!! no need to be little angels while i'm gone :angelnot: lol wishing you all lots of :sex: and extra strength :dust: :hugs::hugs::hugs: :hug:

Np hun!! wishing you lots and lots of :dust: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Hi Ding Dongs :flower:

Sorry not been on today, my son's girlfriend was attacked and raped last night :cry: My son is a mess as you would expect & just got clearance off the Army to come home for a week to be with her, at the moment she's gone to be examined etc so just got some time to pop on, will be on later this evening. 

Hope everyone else is ok and will catch up on posts tonight.

I really hope they find the B*****d that did this to her :growlmad:


----------



## Damita

Hey I will be testing on my 25th Birthday (18 October) lets hope it is lucky :)


----------



## TTC82

poppy666 said:


> Hi Ding Dongs :flower:
> 
> Sorry not been on today, my son's girlfriend was attacked and raped last night :cry: My son is a mess as you would expect & just got clearance off the Army to come home for a week to be with her, at the moment she's gone to be examined etc so just got some time to pop on, will be on later this evening.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok and will catch up on posts tonight.
> 
> I really hope they find the B*****d that did this to her :growlmad:

I am so sorry this has happened. Will be thinking of you XXX


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Hi Ding Dongs :flower:
> 
> Sorry not been on today, my son's girlfriend was attacked and raped last night :cry: My son is a mess as you would expect & just got clearance off the Army to come home for a week to be with her, at the moment she's gone to be examined etc so just got some time to pop on, will be on later this evening.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok and will catch up on posts tonight.
> 
> I really hope they find the B*****d that did this to her :growlmad:

Omg how horrible :hugs: I hope they find him!


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Hi Ding Dongs :flower:
> 
> Sorry not been on today, my son's girlfriend was attacked and raped last night :cry: My son is a mess as you would expect & just got clearance off the Army to come home for a week to be with her, at the moment she's gone to be examined etc so just got some time to pop on, will be on later this evening.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok and will catch up on posts tonight.
> 
> I really hope they find the B*****d that did this to her :growlmad:

hi poppy, 
i'm so sorry to hear ur awful news love. that is so awful, i hope they do catch the animal, my love and thoughts are with u all at this harrowing time. thinking of u all :hug::friends:
loadsa love hun xxx p xxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Ladies :hugs:

My son's on his way home on the ferry tonight ( he based in Ireland) so his girlfriends glad he's on his way, with what ive head atm, she went outside a nightclub on her own for a cigerette and got dragged behind the club by two men. punched and held down on the floor whilst they raped her and took her bag, money and phone...

She reported it to a police officer on the main road, but he told her to go away and stop being stupid cos she was drunk?? :growlmad: ( whats our Police Officer paid for)

She been interviewed then taken somewhere else to be examined & clothing taken away etc and is now home with her mum till my son gets there early tomorrow morning. She's only 20 how any guy/guys can do this to someone i'll never know, and thats if they even get them.. bless she only looks about 16 cos she's so tiny. Will let you know how she gets on and if they get caught because there is CCTV all around our town centre, just hope there was around the back of the club too.


----------



## Ready4ababy

poppy, I'm so sorry to hear! that's horrible :(


----------



## Ready4ababy

I used my first OPK tonight, and obviously it was negative...? is that how you say it? I never used them before... Anyways, I only have 6 left. I feel like if I use them everyday, I'm going to waste. Should I skip tomorrow, I'm not suppose to ovulate til friday/saturday. Opinions?


----------



## poppy666

Are these the clearblue digi ov sticks? If so id personally wouldnt risk it because i used them for 1st time last month and got my lh surge a lot earlier than i thought so i could of missed it :dohh:


----------



## Ready4ababy

poppy666 said:


> Are these the clearblue digi ov sticks? If so id personally wouldnt risk it because i used them for 1st time last month and got my lh surge a lot earlier than i thought so i could of missed it :dohh:

Good to know! I guess I can always stock up on more if need be! :) Thanks. I've always thought I knew when I was ovulating and we'd bd on those days, maybe i'm ovulating sooner or later, thanks again!


----------



## poppy666

Think we do sometimes ov at different times & bd before ov is better with what ive read :thumbup: good luck sweetie xx


----------



## Ready4ababy

poppy666 said:


> Think we do sometimes ov at different times & bd before ov is better with what ive read :thumbup: good luck sweetie xx

thank you so much poppy! I appreciate it.
baby dust to you!


----------



## poppy666

Aww you too :hugs: PS the sticks are cheaper on ebay :winkwink:


----------



## China girl

Good evening ladies:flower:
Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

@doingit4us, I hope you went to the ER to get your self checked out and have some type of documention of what you found inside your body. Crap like that makes me :growlmad:

@Poppy, sorry to hear about your son's girlfriends. I hope they find the creeps & make them suffer the same way she did. This makes me even more :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning ding dongs :wave:
@POPPY OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF!!! hope your ok sweetie, hows ur sons GF? poor love!! :hug:
im having a crappy wkend, my cold is geting worse, so was too ill for :sex: last night...hope i havn't O yet...im gonna have to get him tonight!!! plenty of meds b4 bed i think...head hurts!:growlmad:
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

poppy666 said:


> Hi Ding Dongs :flower:
> 
> Sorry not been on today, my son's girlfriend was attacked and raped last night :cry: My son is a mess as you would expect & just got clearance off the Army to come home for a week to be with her, at the moment she's gone to be examined etc so just got some time to pop on, will be on later this evening.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok and will catch up on posts tonight.
> 
> I really hope they find the B*****d that did this to her :growlmad:



Poppy so sorry to hear about your son's girlfriend, fingers crossed they catch the B*******s, thinking of you all:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> Hi Ding Dongs :flower:
> 
> Sorry not been on today, my son's girlfriend was attacked and raped last night :cry: My son is a mess as you would expect & just got clearance off the Army to come home for a week to be with her, at the moment she's gone to be examined etc so just got some time to pop on, will be on later this evening.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok and will catch up on posts tonight.
> 
> I really hope they find the B*****d that did this to her :growlmad:

So sorry to hear the terrible news-keep your heads up and hang in there : )


----------



## matchings0cks

poppy666 said:


> Hi Ding Dongs :flower:
> 
> Sorry not been on today, my son's girlfriend was attacked and raped last night :cry: My son is a mess as you would expect & just got clearance off the Army to come home for a week to be with her, at the moment she's gone to be examined etc so just got some time to pop on, will be on later this evening.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok and will catch up on posts tonight.
> 
> I really hope they find the B*****d that did this to her :growlmad:

That is terrible. really hope they find the crap that did that to her.. poor girl!! 
Men that do that sort of thing should be castrated!!!! (not sure that is spelt right!) :gun:

hope everything turns out ok!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Anyone heard from Doingit4us? hoping everything is ok.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

*DING DONG* Well hello again! Been a long busy weekend, and only just been able to get on here and catch up. Sounds like its been hellish for some, I was so sorry to hear all the bad news. I can't quite find the words here, I think it best just to send massive :hug: to all my downcast Ding donger buddies :hugs: hope to see updates soon on your situation, I'm thinking of you all and hoping things get better 

As for the ladies fast approaching ovulation, I strongly recommend getting the BD'ing in before O. Sperm will wait about for O but your eggy wont last more than 12-24 hours. 

I'm hoping O has happened already although not entirely sure temps and OPK inconclusive but looking like Wednesday last week making me 4 DPO. Feeling sick tonight lol I'm sure that's not related in the slightest but I'm doing my usual 2WW over analyising :haha: 

How is everybody tonight?!?! xxxx :hi:


----------



## poppy666

Evening ladies & thanks for all the best wishes :hugs: son's girlfriend is ok and taking each day as it comes nothing else she can do, lets hope the monsters are caught :kiss:

Well looks like a few of us had a terrible weekend (((((( big hugs))))) :hug:.

Right im stuck on which day to class as my official AF day and its important to get number of days right ahhhhhhh :nope:

Ok 21st during the day i spotted, but not enough to merit using anything, 22nd full flow in the morning, so which day ladies would you say my CD1 is? 

By the way af finished yesterday but a little spotting today due to :sex: dont you just hate it when it does that :haha:, gonna try do it every 3 days now lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good morning! Great to hear from you Poppy, I was worried. FX They catch the monsters. Makes me so angry, poor girl. Hope your Sons ok too, that a lot for him to deal with too.

Regarding AF, did the spotting get worse throughout the day? was it just a tiny ammount when you wiped or very light flow? If it was minimal spotting till after 12pm i would say the day you woke up with a proper flow. If it was a little more than spotting then the day it started. I dunno, what does everybody else think? x


----------



## Damita

Thanks for the advice, I think that is what we missed last month as we only did it the day before ovulation and on it, so this time we are doing it for at least 5 days before hand :)


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Good morning! Great to hear from you Poppy, I was worried. FX They catch the monsters. Makes me so angry, poor girl. Hope your Sons ok too, that a lot for him to deal with too.
> 
> Regarding AF, did the spotting get worse throughout the day? was it just a tiny ammount when you wiped or very light flow? If it was minimal spotting till after 12pm i would say the day you woke up with a proper flow. If it was a little more than spotting then the day it started. I dunno, what does everybody else think? x

The spotting Tink was around 3ish in the afternoon when i wiped, didnt need to use anything till i went to bed because i didnt want it on the bed, but full flow didnt happen till the day after 22nd? x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all :wave: hope your all well, im with TINKERBELL on CD1 for you POPPY....are we all enjoying :sex: with OH's i know i am...got the goods again last night!!!! come on :bfp:!!!!
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> Thanks for the advice, I think that is what we missed last month as we only did it the day before ovulation and on it, so this time we are doing it for at least 5 days before hand :)

Do it every other day and a few days after OV :winkwink: just to make sure your covered, i did a practise run yesterday after af went just incase i ov early :haha:

God going to be walking around like John Wayne in the next few weeks :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> morning all :wave: hope your all well, im with TINKERBELL on CD1 for you POPPY....are we all enjoying :sex: with OH's i know i am...got the goods again last night!!!! come on :bfp:!!!!
> :hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks sweetie, yep just changed my ticker day back one & counting my full flow as CD1... :happydance: Going to get some more sticks for my digi tomorrow start on CD10 :hugs:

Morning to everyone else and hope you had a good weekend :kiss: Has anyone heard from Doingit4us yet??


----------



## mothercabbage

no not heard from DOINGIT4US yet....she probably :sex: and is so tired from it her fingers wont switch the laptop/pc on :haha:..
well........i finally gave in...i was shopping this morning and walked past the OPKs and thought "why not" so i bought some....:haha: ive just done one and the attatched pics are what i got....i no its negative but just wanted to share it with you....pic was taken at 4 mins, it said to read between 3-8mins.....does this result mean O is imminent?..:dohh: as i cant see a feint line there.
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







phpefIlimAM.jpg
File size: 77.4 KB
Views: 9









phpWdCuA1AM.jpg
File size: 79.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm im not too clued up on those ov sticks sweetie, will have to wait for other ladies to leave their dh alone for 5 minutes and come on here :haha:


Ive just been sooooooooo upset reading this, im so glad i chose not to vaccinate my LO x

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/423289-worst-night-my-life-warning-very-upsetting.html


----------



## mothercabbage

:cry:thats so sad, what a tradgedy...poor family....they'll be in my thoughts and prayers today....:cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> no not heard from DOINGIT4US yet....she probably :sex: and is so tired from it her fingers wont switch the laptop/pc on :haha:..
> well........i finally gave in...i was shopping this morning and walked past the OPKs and thought "why not" so i bought some....:haha: ive just done one and the attatched pics are what i got....i no its negative but just wanted to share it with you....pic was taken at 4 mins, it said to read between 3-8mins.....does this result mean O is imminent?..:dohh: as i cant see a feint line there.
> :hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxx

That's exactly what I got just before and after O. Although mine never really got much darker. Its possible that you actually will have a similar result all cycle through, some women do which I why they say the result line should be as dark or darker than the control line to confirm O. 

All very exciting, perhaps you were right about you hunch the other day?! fingers crossed. I think some more :sex: is in order just in case lol xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> Thanks for the advice, I think that is what we missed last month as we only did it the day before ovulation and on it, so this time we are doing it for at least 5 days before hand :)

Good Plan Damita :dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> no not heard from DOINGIT4US yet....she probably :sex: and is so tired from it her fingers wont switch the laptop/pc on :haha:..
> well........i finally gave in...i was shopping this morning and walked past the OPKs and thought "why not" so i bought some....:haha: ive just done one and the attatched pics are what i got....i no its negative but just wanted to share it with you....pic was taken at 4 mins, it said to read between 3-8mins.....does this result mean O is imminent?..:dohh: as i cant see a feint line there.
> :hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxx
> 
> That's exactly what I got just before and after O. Although mine never really got much darker. Its possible that you actually will have a similar result all cycle through, some women do which I why they say the result line should be as dark or darker than the control line to confirm O.
> 
> All very exciting, perhaps you were right about you hunch the other day?! fingers crossed. I think some more :sex: is in order just in case lol xxxxxClick to expand...

thats what i thought!!! :sex: for breakfast lunch and tea!!!!:haha:
how are you today??? xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Hmmm im not too clued up on those ov sticks sweetie, will have to wait for other ladies to leave their dh alone for 5 minutes and come on here :haha:
> 
> 
> Ive just been sooooooooo upset reading this, im so glad i chose not to vaccinate my LO x
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/423289-worst-night-my-life-warning-very-upsetting.html

OMG I simply dont have the words. I'll be thinking and praying for them, but that seems so inadequate. 

Vaccination is a difficult decision. But I have also seen the flip side of this sort of horror story, and babies seriously ill or dying from diseases you can vaccinate for. You just need to do your research and do what you feel is best for your baby.

Whatever the parents decide, a first aid course is a vital for parents. And a refresher every few years. As is careful teaching from health professionals as to what is normal and abnormal for babies following a vaccination. You have a great chance of reviving your baby if you know what your doing and you act fast! I wish these sort of courses were offered to parents as a matter of routine like baby jabs are...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> no not heard from DOINGIT4US yet....she probably :sex: and is so tired from it her fingers wont switch the laptop/pc on :haha:..
> well........i finally gave in...i was shopping this morning and walked past the OPKs and thought "why not" so i bought some....:haha: ive just done one and the attatched pics are what i got....i no its negative but just wanted to share it with you....pic was taken at 4 mins, it said to read between 3-8mins.....does this result mean O is imminent?..:dohh: as i cant see a feint line there.
> :hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxx
> 
> That's exactly what I got just before and after O. Although mine never really got much darker. Its possible that you actually will have a similar result all cycle through, some women do which I why they say the result line should be as dark or darker than the control line to confirm O.
> 
> All very exciting, perhaps you were right about you hunch the other day?! fingers crossed. I think some more :sex: is in order just in case lol xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thats what i thought!!! :sex: for breakfast lunch and tea!!!!:haha:
> how are you today??? xxClick to expand...

lol sounds like a plan :sex: Tell your other half he can rest soon :haha: 

Yeah I'm good! feeling quite positive about everything today, 5dpo so I can pee on one of my IC's soon(ish) Cant wait! lol


----------



## poppy666

Totally right Tink every parent does what they feel is right for their LO's :hugs:

I chose not to after a lot of research and i mean a lot, but was a joint decision wit DH.

My brother died yrs ago due to SIDS and back then you were told dont put them on their back etc i put my older 3 boys on their fronts, now its changed to dont put them on their front? We as parents just try to do what we can to protect them, so everyone will have a different opinion and we should respect that, but not be told either way is better than the other :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> no not heard from DOINGIT4US yet....she probably :sex: and is so tired from it her fingers wont switch the laptop/pc on :haha:..
> well........i finally gave in...i was shopping this morning and walked past the OPKs and thought "why not" so i bought some....:haha: ive just done one and the attatched pics are what i got....i no its negative but just wanted to share it with you....pic was taken at 4 mins, it said to read between 3-8mins.....does this result mean O is imminent?..:dohh: as i cant see a feint line there.
> :hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxx
> 
> That's exactly what I got just before and after O. Although mine never really got much darker. Its possible that you actually will have a similar result all cycle through, some women do which I why they say the result line should be as dark or darker than the control line to confirm O.
> 
> All very exciting, perhaps you were right about you hunch the other day?! fingers crossed. I think some more :sex: is in order just in case lol xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thats what i thought!!! :sex: for breakfast lunch and tea!!!!:haha:
> how are you today??? xxClick to expand...

For breakfast, lunch & tea :rofl:

Dont think my DH would keep up with that after a few days :dohh:


----------



## DaretoDream

omg that's horrible!


I had already decided not to do all the vxns that are recommended now anyway- with all the links to autism and all of that, no thanks. My baby can have the few shots they gave ME when i was a kid- but you can't vaccinate for everything anyway.


I DIDN'T do all the vxns drs recommended as i was growing up- and i was also never sick. All my friends always got them... and they were always ill. 

Maybe just a coincidence but, i'm sticking to it.


----------



## poppy666

Right now my af finished Saturday and im getting a bit of that ewcm does anyone else get that after af or am i looking at an early OV this month? Im covered if its about to happen did it yesterday :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Totally right Tink every parent does what they feel is right for their LO's :hugs:
> 
> I chose not to after a lot of research and i mean a lot, but was a joint decision wit DH.
> 
> My brother died yrs ago due to SIDS and back then you were told dont put them on their back etc i put my older 3 boys on their fronts, now its changed to dont put them on their front? We as parents just try to do what we can to protect them, so everyone will have a different opinion and we should respect that, but not be told either way is better than the other :kiss:

Being a parent can be so confusing cant it! And the advice keeps changing! lol Never mind, lets worry about that after our BFP's this cycle! PMA


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Totally right Tink every parent does what they feel is right for their LO's :hugs:
> 
> I chose not to after a lot of research and i mean a lot, but was a joint decision wit DH.
> 
> My brother died yrs ago due to SIDS and back then you were told dont put them on their back etc i put my older 3 boys on their fronts, now its changed to dont put them on their front? We as parents just try to do what we can to protect them, so everyone will have a different opinion and we should respect that, but not be told either way is better than the other :kiss:
> 
> Being a parent can be so confusing cant it! And the advice keeps changing! lol Never mind, lets worry about that after our BFP's this cycle! PMAClick to expand...

:rofl: Exactly x


----------



## China girl

For some reason I can't quote post at work...here in the US you have the option to vaccinate. But your child can not attend schools unless he/she has been vaccinated. Now, I got my boys vaccinated didn't have any prblems. My son started 7th grade in August & before we could register him for school he had to get madatory shots. If you did not get these shots you were suspended. There are pros and cons to everything like how are you supposed to lay your baby down to prevent SIDS. I have always layed mine down on their sides. Laying them on there back and tummy never made any sense to me. Ahhh....this is just my opinion


----------



## poppy666

Yes with my older 3 i was selective what jabs they got & now will be the same with my youngest, but over here they can go to school, but im debating home education just need to research more but got a few yrs yet :haha:

How you doing anyways China Girl? x


----------



## China girl

I'm doing pretty good for a Monday. Just thinking how cool it would be to give my DH a BFP for our anniversary...that would be the best free present ever!!!...lol


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> I'm doing pretty good for a Monday. Just thinking how cool it would be to give my DH a BFP for our anniversary...that would be the best free present ever!!!...lol

Awww it would be an amazing pressy :hugs: fingers crossed xx


----------



## natalies1982

hi all
cd7 now just waiting for my high on the monitor when it asks for a stick

been busy today, gym, food shopping now im shattered

off to the school for a meeting soon

cant wait to get my high and peak it goes to slowly


----------



## pk2of8

Good morning ding dongs :haha:

ahhh what a busy weekend it has been for us girls!!! W.O.W. 

@poppy--i am so sorry to hear about your son's gf. poor thing. that had to have been hell. i pray, for her sake, nothing bad comes of it. everybody deals with trauma differently, but she should see a counselor for a while if she's willing. ..... oh and i agree with you and the other girls...i think your cd1 should be your first full flow day. with the ewcm, i think it could be a sign that your Ov is coming, but i think it's more an issue of taking everything (all the symptoms) together as a whole to figure out Ov rather than just one. I was just reading last night (b/c i couldn't get on bnb :wacko:) that when we're aroused that cf can be mistaken as fertile :dohh: and you did mention the :sex: ... :haha: lol, anyway how's the temping going sweetie?

@mothercabbage--man those opk's are hard to read aren't they?? i felt like i was testing forever before i got a positive, and then it was only "as dark as" the control line, never darker, and i only got a positive one time. so then i was worried i never really did ovulate, although i did have other symptoms like with cf and such. 

.......crap...i just accidentally deleted other stuff i had typed. :dohh: well suffice it to say, dh and i are in a bit of an argument. nothing serious, but he better get over it quick and apologize to me for being a twit. men. :shrug: sometimes i just don't understand them. :dohh: 

otherwise we had a pretty good weekend visiting with his family. turned out much better than we were expecting i think. :flower: af is finished for me and we had a nice start to our :sex: over the weekend! :thumbup: 

well lots of :hugs: ladies...looking forward to the coming week!


----------



## mothercabbage

glad your family visit went well PK, as for the OPK im not trusting them too much...plenty of :sex: on the cards, not much more i can do...oh yea meant t ask b4...what is clomid?is it a drug that helps O?:dohh:
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> Good morning ding dongs :haha:
> 
> ahhh what a busy weekend it has been for us girls!!! W.O.W.
> 
> @poppy--i am so sorry to hear about your son's gf. poor thing. that had to have been hell. i pray, for her sake, nothing bad comes of it. everybody deals with trauma differently, but she should see a counselor for a while if she's willing. ..... oh and i agree with you and the other girls...i think your cd1 should be your first full flow day. with the ewcm, i think it could be a sign that your Ov is coming, but i think it's more an issue of taking everything (all the symptoms) together as a whole to figure out Ov rather than just one. I was just reading last night (b/c i couldn't get on bnb :wacko:) that when we're aroused that cf can be mistaken as fertile :dohh: and you did mention the :sex: ... :haha: lol, anyway how's the temping going sweetie?
> 
> @mothercabbage--man those opk's are hard to read aren't they?? i felt like i was testing forever before i got a positive, and then it was only "as dark as" the control line, never darker, and i only got a positive one time. so then i was worried i never really did ovulate, although i did have other symptoms like with cf and such.
> 
> .......crap...i just accidentally deleted other stuff i had typed. :dohh: well suffice it to say, dh and i are in a bit of an argument. nothing serious, but he better get over it quick and apologize to me for being a twit. men. :shrug: sometimes i just don't understand them. :dohh:
> 
> otherwise we had a pretty good weekend visiting with his family. turned out much better than we were expecting i think. :flower: af is finished for me and we had a nice start to our :sex: over the weekend! :thumbup:
> 
> well lots of :hugs: ladies...looking forward to the coming week!

Ooooh glad it was a nice weekend for you! I'm sure DH will apologise soon if he knows whats good for him! :haha: I don't understand men either. 

I'm worried I never ovulated either, as I only had a similar OPK twice around the time I was expecting. Ah well, we shall see. Temping coming along which nicely anyhow, and confirms my suspicion on the OPK. If you click on my ticker it takes you to my chart if you wanna look. Time will tell huh? :hugs: :dust: Go team ding dong! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks PK... well the temping went well out the window :dohh: i said i was going to go get the BBT ( forgot) then bought one day after but to my annoyance got straight out of bed to feed LO totally forgetting to take temp, ive just had one thing after another last week so its gone to pot :haha:

Still need to remember to buy some new OPKs for my monitor before CD10 :nope: really need to sort my head out this week.... but did manage some hubba hubba yesterday :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> glad your family visit went well PK, as for the OPK im not trusting them too much...plenty of :sex: on the cards, not much more i can do...oh yea meant t ask b4...what is clomid?is it a drug that helps O?:dohh:
> :hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxx

yes, clomid does help O...i think it stimulates estrogen production to get Ov going. But i think it's only for women who are not Ov'ing... I mean i don't think it's for women with no documented problems with Ov. does that make sense?? :wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Ooooh glad it was a nice weekend for you! I'm sure DH will apologise soon if he knows whats good for him! :haha: I don't understand men either.
> 
> I'm worried I never ovulated either, as I only had a similar OPK twice around the time I was expecting. Ah well, we shall see. Temping coming along which nicely anyhow, and confirms my suspicion on the OPK. If you click on my ticker it takes you to my chart if you wanna look. Time will tell huh? :hugs: :dust: Go team ding dong! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

i looked at your chart and (not that i'm experienced or anything :wacko: but) it looks good to me hun. :winkwink: everything i've read about the temping says you have to have 3 days of sustained temp rises after Ov, and you've got that so i think you're right on with when you O'd. yay!:happydance: you had that one dip then temp went back up...too soon for implantation dip??? i've got to read more about that and find out exactly what it's supposed to be... 

maybe we should add "Team Ding Dong" to our signatures??? :rofl: :haha: unless other people will take it to mean the other things... :blush: even tho, i'm all for that too... :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Thanks PK... well the temping went well out the window :dohh: i said i was going to go get the BBT ( forgot) then bought one day after but to my annoyance got straight out of bed to feed LO totally forgetting to take temp, ive just had one thing after another last week so its gone to pot :haha:
> 
> Still need to remember to buy some new OPKs for my monitor before CD10 :nope: really need to sort my head out this week.... but did manage some hubba hubba yesterday :haha:

oh i'm sorry luv...you've had a rough few days haven't you :hugs: well that's ok...maybe you'll get your :bfp: this month and won't have to mess with it at all!!! :happydance: we'll keep fx for it sweetie!!


----------



## poppy666

Just added it to my signature :haha: peeps will think we nuts lol x


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies. Missed you all this weekend! I actually tried to log on last night and the site was down. I almost went into panic mode. lol Glad it's back in action.


----------



## poppy666

Regalpeas said:


> Hi Ladies. Missed you all this weekend! I actually tried to log on last night and the site was down. I almost went into panic mode. lol Glad it's back in action.

Same here i paniced lol gave up trying to get on after few hours, but heyyyyyyyyyy its back on :thumbup: hope your well sweetie x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh glad it was a nice weekend for you! I'm sure DH will apologise soon if he knows whats good for him! :haha: I don't understand men either.
> 
> I'm worried I never ovulated either, as I only had a similar OPK twice around the time I was expecting. Ah well, we shall see. Temping coming along which nicely anyhow, and confirms my suspicion on the OPK. If you click on my ticker it takes you to my chart if you wanna look. Time will tell huh? :hugs: :dust: Go team ding dong! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> i looked at your chart and (not that i'm experienced or anything :wacko: but) it looks good to me hun. :winkwink: everything i've read about the temping says you have to have 3 days of sustained temp rises after Ov, and you've got that so i think you're right on with when you O'd. yay!:happydance: you had that one dip then temp went back up...too soon for implantation dip??? i've got to read more about that and find out exactly what it's supposed to be...
> 
> maybe we should add "Team Ding Dong" to our signatures??? :rofl: :haha: unless other people will take it to mean the other things... :blush: even tho, i'm all for that too... :haha:Click to expand...

:happydance: Thanks for looking at my chart, it looks on track doesn't it? Yeah I think its too soon for an implantation dip. I actually think it was more to do with spending Sat at a :wedding: and freezing to death outside taking photos lol :cold:

Yeah I think I'll edit my signature, who cares if it looks :loopy:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Regalpeas said:


> Hi Ladies. Missed you all this weekend! I actually tried to log on last night and the site was down. I almost went into panic mode. lol Glad it's back in action.

:hissy: DITTO lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

IGNORE see message below lol


----------



## mothercabbage

yea baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

"team ding dong" i couldn't get urs to work hunni xxxxx had to do my own xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Ignore and see below again... (I kept getting it wrong)


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hopefully DING DONG is attached? left click to bring it up, then right click image and select save image as. I think lol

How do i get the link? omg im dumb :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Ok me doing my own too x :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

i tries to copy n paste it, but when i clicked to put post up it actually came up team ding dong rather than the link....:dohh:....:haha::hug: n :dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully DING DONG is attached? left click to bring it up, then right click image and select save image as. I think lol
> 
> How do i get the link? omg im dumb :dohh:Click to expand...

lol i have no idea, sorry. I tired!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Worked it out at last lol go into your signature, select add image (the square button with hills on) the paste this into it:


https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt6122425fltt.gif


----------



## mothercabbage

our siggy's rock!!!!!! love it.....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> our siggy's rock!!!!!! love it.....

Yay!!! :happydance: loving them too!


----------



## Damita

aw love it :)


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> our siggy's rock!!!!!! love it.....
> 
> Yay!!! :happydance: loving them too!Click to expand...

It says ive too many lines when i put code in as image? :cry: HELP


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> our siggy's rock!!!!!! love it.....
> 
> Yay!!! :happydance: loving them too!Click to expand...
> 
> It says ive too many lines when i put code in as image? :cry: HELPClick to expand...

What with the one I did or one you made? if it one you made, the code will prob be too long. Left click this https://www2.babyandbump.com/?id=37...752-moving-19-oct-testers-thereabouts-44.html Then copy the link address which is in the address bar of the new window x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink but i got one and i WANT IT :cry: but its a HTML code hmmm thinking how to convert it, gonna do this if it kills me :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

when i did mine i had to scroll down a bit more and the BB code was there....xx


----------



## pk2of8

i think i got it girls!!! :haha: awesome!!! poppy, i did mine at glitterfy.com. i tried to use the one that tink posted, but i couldn't figure it out either...:cry: oh well, that's ok. i love it tho!! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

I changed mine again....it wont let me put evry1s name though i think its too big...ah well...so whats evry1 up to?
:hug: n :dust: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Thanks Tink but i got one and i WANT IT :cry: but its a HTML code hmmm thinking how to convert it, gonna do this if it kills me :haha:

ok have you tried just copying and pasting the code into the body of your signature rather than trying to add it as an image? its the second code down when you make the image?

Or is there a number of your image, for instance mine was tt6122425fltt so my address was www .familylobby.com/common/tt6122425fltt.gif so try typing this: (beware I'm putting an extra space after the www. as it will just show as a link here)

You could try the same with yours and then add it as a picture? x


----------



## poppy666

Your only allowed to use BB Codes on here, but mine is a HTML code so trying to mess around with it lol going for a coffee 1st cos im not giving up till i got this one :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

has every one sorted their siggy's now??...you know we are going to be changing them next month, when we put on our BFP's...:yipee:


----------



## Damita

It worked :happydance: yay... Get it to work put this:

[IMG*] https://www .familylobby.com/common/tt6122425fltt.gif [*/IMG]

Remove the spaces & stars :)


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Ladies, Hope you don't mind but I kinda pinched ya Team Ding Dong thingie, I'm amazed I got it to work :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Pinch away your part of the team :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

that's right, the more the merrier!! lol :haha:

poppy, i love your siggy with all the faces...HILARIOUS!!! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

I know im laughing too :haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Cheers Poppy, yours is the muts nuts by the way:happydance:


----------



## Damita

:haha: love your sig poppy!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

YAY TEAM DING DONG!!!! lol Glad we all sorted it in the end. Sorry If all I did was confuse you all he he!


----------



## mothercabbage

ohhhhhhh poppy i want that one!!!!! lol....:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> I know im laughing too :haha:

lol I can see why you wanted your own now! Loving it! x


----------



## mothercabbage

anyways now we are sorted on the siggy front.....just had to explain to OH that as my OPK came back with a feint line we would have to :sex: before his work tomorrow just incase i O while he is at work tomorrow....he just said "ok then"...any excuse just to get him into bed:blush::haha:....
:hug: :dust: to all xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> anyways now we are sorted on the siggy front.....just had to explain to OH that as my OPK came back with a feint line we would have to :sex: before his work tomorrow just incase i O while he is at work tomorrow....he just said "ok then"...any excuse just to get him into bed:blush::haha:....
> :hug: :dust: to all xxxxx

:blush: sounds like you have him wrapped round your little finger M.C, now time for you to get wrapped round his... :blush: lol


----------



## Damita

Good luck, get :sex:


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> anyways now we are sorted on the siggy front.....just had to explain to OH that as my OPK came back with a feint line we would have to :sex: before his work tomorrow just incase i O while he is at work tomorrow....he just said "ok then"...any excuse just to get him into bed:blush::haha:....
> :hug: :dust: to all xxxxx
> 
> :blush: sounds like you have him wrapped round your little finger M.C, now time for you to get wrapped round his... :blush: lolClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

his ass is mine tonight!!!! :haha: :rofl: he just does as he's told...i think he likes it that way.."get into bed"......."errr ok hunni".......:rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> his ass is mine tonight!!!! :haha: :rofl: he just does as he's told...i think he likes it that way.."get into bed"......."errr ok hunni".......:rofl:

:winkwink: i bet its like "oh alright, if you insist..." lol


----------



## mothercabbage

thats exactly it!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: am i soooo horny cuz im O?? thats a symptom isnt it?...maybe its not and im just a crazy b***h on heat:haha: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> thats exactly it!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: am i soooo horny cuz im O?? thats a symptom isnt it?...maybe its not and im just a crazy b***h on heat:haha: xx

:rofl: yeah you are experiencing symptoms, that's it :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl::haha:............thats my excuse then and im sticking to it!!!!


----------



## natalies1982

hi all

not been about much today been busy busy busy i see you all have new sigs do u mind if i add you all?


----------



## TTC2308

Hello Everyone. TTC#2. Testing the end of October. Hopefully a BFP for us in October. :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita got one of the 'team ding dong' sparkle things to work see pg46 if you want to nick it Natalie. Add me if you want, criky I didn't even ask anyone! if anyone wants me to remove them let me know, I wont be offended. Just want to be able to add everybody's BFP's when we get them :) 

Hi TTC2308 FX this is your BFP cycle! xxxxxx


----------



## natalies1982

thanks lol oh i just asked as didnt want people thinking who is she lol


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy I don't mind you adding me at all hun, I see your from Essex as well, do you mind me asking where abouts?

Don't think I'm gonna get much action tonight:shrug: Hubby has finally got his poxy iphone to work and is currently playing happily with it down stairs:shrug:

Maybe I'll have to up the anti:haha:


----------



## natalies1982

yah ive done it just fitted everyone in to :)

tinkerbell where from essex are you?

im near chelmsford


----------



## natalies1982

daisys mum i think u meant me not poppy i dont think poppy is from essex. im natalie


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

natalies1982 said:


> yah ive done it just fitted everyone in to :)
> 
> tinkerbell where from essex are you?
> 
> im near chelmsford

West Thurrock (lakeside area) used to dance in the Chelmsford Ballet company! (once upon a time lol)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Daisys_mummy said:


> Poppy I don't mind you adding me at all hun, I see your from Essex as well, do you mind me asking where abouts?
> 
> Don't think I'm gonna get much action tonight:shrug: Hubby has finally got his poxy iphone to work and is currently playing happily with it down stairs:shrug:
> 
> Maybe I'll have to up the anti:haha:

lol slip into something more comfortable and go downstairs and demand :sex: :thumbup: Say he can 'touch' and 'play' with something even more interactive than an IPHONE lol x


----------



## natalies1982

ohhh i love lakeside :)


----------



## poppy666

Evening ladies :flower

Sorry i disappeared and wow i missed all the :sex: talk :dohh: jeeeeeez i so forgot what it was like to deal with teething Korben was not only teething but over tired from 7.30pm and ive only just now got him down to sleep & i want my last LO ](*,) .

Im loving all these 'team ding dongs' :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

natalies1982 said:


> daisys mum i think u meant me not poppy i dont think poppy is from essex. im natalie

Yeah I got confused too lol daisys mummy, you ok being on my sig? looking forward to putting your :bfp: up there!


----------



## natalies1982

Hi poppy i was just reading im so sorry to hear what happened to ur sons girlfriend xx

teething can be horrid hope hes ok xx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Oppps how embarasing:blush::blush::blush: yep I did mean Tickerbell lol

Us essex gals are not all that far away from each other:thumbup: I work at Lakeside Karting as a receptionist and live in Dagenham.


----------



## natalies1982

yeh all pretty closeish i guess

lakeside is fab but god it gets to busy


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> Poppy I don't mind you adding me at all hun, I see your from Essex as well, do you mind me asking where abouts?
> 
> Don't think I'm gonna get much action tonight:shrug: Hubby has finally got his poxy iphone to work and is currently playing happily with it down stairs:shrug:
> 
> Maybe I'll have to up the anti:haha:
> 
> lol slip into something more comfortable and go downstairs and demand :sex: :thumbup: Say he can 'touch' and 'play' with something even more interactive than an IPHONE lol xClick to expand...

:rofl: Im sooooooooo gonna try that one :haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Oh God yeah specially around Christmas, and when the traffic is bad my god is it bad, been stuck in Lakeside traffic for 3-4 hours before now.

Tinkerbell of course I'm ok with being in ya sig fingers crossed for us all to have:bfp:this month


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Way too busy! Especially around Christmas, I try to avoid it around that time. 

Lakside Karting huh? Do you get to have a go? lol Dont be embarrassed, I get confused as to who has said what too lol 

Poppy, awww poor little Korben. Nice and peaceful now? Hope he has a good night for you! 

I'm feeling sick again, that's two nights in a row. Weird huh, maybe I'm coming down with something, It couldn't be PG symptoms so early!


----------



## poppy666

natalies1982 said:


> Hi poppy i was just reading im so sorry to hear what happened to ur sons girlfriend xx
> 
> teething can be horrid hope hes ok xx

Thanks Nat yes they both taking it day by day and plenty of :hug:
Ive totally forgotten what teething is like to be honest, my other youngest being 17.... Im guessing he was teething? gone through so many bibs today with his dribbling and one minute he's smiling then next he's crying so putting it down to teething lol x


----------



## China girl

Just showing off my tickler :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Daisys_mummy said:


> Oh God yeah specially around Christmas, and when the traffic is bad my god is it bad, been stuck in Lakeside traffic for 3-4 hours before now.
> 
> Tinkerbell of course I'm ok with being in ya sig fingers crossed for us all to have:bfp:this month

lol we both posted that at the same time. Looks like we know ALL about lakeside traffic in the festive season :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Way too busy! Especially around Christmas, I try to avoid it around that time.
> 
> Lakside Karting huh? Do you get to have a go? lol Dont be embarrassed, I get confused as to who has said what too lol
> 
> Poppy, awww poor little Korben. Nice and peaceful now? Hope he has a good night for you!
> 
> I'm feeling sick again, that's two nights in a row. Weird huh, maybe I'm coming down with something, It couldn't be PG symptoms so early!

The only PG symptoms i had with Korben was sickness ( well queasy) of an evening and sore bbs at the sides, so you dont know?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> Just showing off my tickler :happydance:

:happydance: Loving it China Girl! How are you this evening? x


----------



## mothercabbage

lovin all the "ding dong"'s...i gotta add more names!!! i couldnt remember all our names!!! how :wacko: am i...hope they fit!!!!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Way too busy! Especially around Christmas, I try to avoid it around that time.
> 
> Lakside Karting huh? Do you get to have a go? lol Dont be embarrassed, I get confused as to who has said what too lol
> 
> Poppy, awww poor little Korben. Nice and peaceful now? Hope he has a good night for you!
> 
> I'm feeling sick again, that's two nights in a row. Weird huh, maybe I'm coming down with something, It couldn't be PG symptoms so early!


Get quite a big discount of 70% but only go out on them when I get super stressed, I like doing a bit of marshaling track side but kinda got run over last year and now hubby dosn't want me doing that anymore.

Some women get morning sickness from the moment they fall:shrug: so fingers crossed


----------



## poppy666

I dont think i be allowed to add anymore & i know not everyone is on my signature :cry:. im just waiting for everyone to post now so can check their name below :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i know i have missed some too....there is just loads of us!!! go team ding dong!!!!..


----------



## pk2of8

i was just editing my siggy again...trying to add all the names too. i'm sure i don't have everyone, but i just found out you can only have up to 6 images in your siggy, including the smileys, so that stinks. won't be able to add the :bfp: smiley for us :growlmad:

ah well, i hope you girls are having a good evening. dh still isn't home yet for me, so we haven't been able to resolve the issue from last night. it's making me crazy!!! :wacko: well if he's going to be late, i think i'm not going to make dinner tonight...don't feel like it anyway... (grumble grumble complain complain......) :winkwink:

sorry i'm such a downer today girls. not been very chatty...i hate conflict...:cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

pk if you get a :bfp: feel free to delete my name and put it on...i would be honnored!!!!!:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> pk if you get a :bfp: feel free to delete my name and put it on...i would be honnored!!!!!:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxx

aww..you're a sweetheart, mothercabbage. but i'd rather not delete any of my buddies!! :flower: you guys are the best!!! :hugs: i'll figure out something creative...don't worry... :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

:hug:


pk2of8 said:


> i was just editing my siggy again...trying to add all the names too. i'm sure i don't have everyone, but i just found out you can only have up to 6 images in your siggy, including the smileys, so that stinks. won't be able to add the :bfp: smiley for us :growlmad:
> 
> ah well, i hope you girls are having a good evening. dh still isn't home yet for me, so we haven't been able to resolve the issue from last night. it's making me crazy!!! :wacko: well if he's going to be late, i think i'm not going to make dinner tonight...don't feel like it anyway... (grumble grumble complain complain......) :winkwink:
> 
> sorry i'm such a downer today girls. not been very chatty...i hate conflict...:cry:

Hey big :hug: we all have our off days and we all here for you as im sure your gonna be here for our off days :hugs:

Think we will have to re-arrange our buddies somehow when all the BFP's come in at the end of the month, we'll sort something im sure x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey guys just settled down to bed, dh is sleeping lol shhh well he's allowed a rest now lol gonna get me some early zzzzz nunnites x:sleep:


----------



## poppy666

Aww bless him :haha: Night sweetie, sweet dreams :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Just showing off my tickler :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: Loving it China Girl! How are you this evening? xClick to expand...

Not doing so well. I fell ill at work with a migraine. Came home went to bed, but its still hanging on!! Now I'm off to class. I would miss, but we have a test next week & homework due. I hope you ladies are doing better than me!!


----------



## poppy666

Sorry to hear that sweetie, migraines are aweful i cant eat cheese or chocolate because thats what trigger mine, once your class is finished get yourself back to bed :hugs: x


----------



## Damita

aww I hate feeling sick at class as you have to take it in, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Watching Idiot Aboard with DH, he has cheered up after being grumpy all evening because my parking took 20 minutes... I am a learner :(


----------



## pk2of8

aw china girl, i hope you get thru class ok tonight. migraines are the pits... (blowing raspberry pbthpbthhhh). 

night tink...sweet dreams for all of us :dust: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Night PK hope your ok sweetie :hugs: Night all the Ding Dong ladies sleep well xxx


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> aww I hate feeling sick at class as you have to take it in, hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Watching Idiot Aboard with DH, he has cheered up after being grumpy all evening because my parking took 20 minutes... I am a learner :(

Damita takes me a good 5 minutes sometimes and ive got my license, parking too stressful :haha:


----------



## Damita

:haha: I feel like I will never get the hang of driving... urgh.. lesson tomorrow

Night night to all the ladies going to bed, I'm up for another 40 minutes :)


----------



## poppy666

You'll learn more once you pass believe me, so nerve wracking tho learning, took me 3 times before i passed because of nerves, 1st time i failed i didnt go back in for my test for 10yrs cos it knocked my confidence, 2nd time i failed cos of nerves, but made sure i re-applied to take it again the month after then passed :happydance:

Will admit i had to do a reverse around a corner on a steep hill and my legs got bad shakes and all you could hear was my foot tapping ever so fast on the pedals lol examiner asked me to take two minutes to calm my shakes ( didnt work) :dohh:

Good luck on your lessons sweetie x


----------



## Damita

Thanks hun :hugs: I'll let you guys know how it goes, yeah I get that too nerves.. drives me nuts as when I drive with the DH I normally stay calm but with my teacher I guess because he knows what is wrong and what would I would fail on makes me more nervous..

I want to pass in Dec.. really don't want to fail..

Okay on that happy note ;) I'm off to clean my teeth and go to bed :hugs: night xx


----------



## poppy666

Night sweetie, yes better get sorted myself ( been saying this for an hour now lol ) :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

do you mean like parallel parking?? if that's what you're talking about, that never gets easier no matter how many years you've been driving, in my opinion!! :wacko: but the nerves will calm the longer you do it. pretty soon, you won't even think about it. :winkwink:

sweet dreams to you poppy and damita! dream of LOs and lots of :dust: :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

Stillll spotting here. Holy crap already.


----------



## Damita

Morning ladies, how is everyone this morning? I'm off for my driving lesson in 20 minutes.. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## TTC82

Hi ladies, hope everyone is still feeling really positive about this cycle! I know I don't post very much, but I am keeping a close eye on this thread and its nice to see so many women at the same stage in their cycle as me. I am feeling really good so far this month (I have been finding it really hard to stay sane up till now) as the oh is unexpectantly home for the next week after telling me he was away with work so he should be here to dtd on the right day, hooray!

I am cd8, still low on my cbfm but keeping fingers crossed for a peak soon! Didn't have one last month so really need to see it this month or I will go a bit crazy. Off for a blood test on the 11th of October to check I am ovulating as have a sneaky suspicion i'm not. 

Hope everyone else is well XX


----------



## natalies1982

TTC82 said:


> I am cd8, still low on my cbfm but keeping fingers crossed for a peak soon! Didn't have one last month so really need to see it this month or I will go a bit crazy. Off for a blood test on the 11th of October to check I am ovulating as have a sneaky suspicion i'm not.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well XX

hi ya hun im also on CD8 on the CBFM not asked for a stick yet i think around cd10 it will.


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> Morning ladies, how is everyone this morning? I'm off for my driving lesson in 20 minutes.. I'll let you know how it goes

Good look on the driving lesson Damita (everyone get off the roads) :haha:

DaretoDream hope your ok sweetie?

TTC82 im trying to stay positive too this month, hope its all our month :hugs: great news your dh is home soooooooooo plenty of :sex: missy ha ha ha,fingers crossed you get your peak off the cbfm :thumbup: 

Morning Ding Dongs :flower: hope everyone is good, ohhhhhhhhhhh its getting nearer to none stop :sex: them bloody :spermy: better swim the right way this month and not go on strike :haha:


----------



## poppy666

natalies1982 said:


> TTC82 said:
> 
> 
> I am cd8, still low on my cbfm but keeping fingers crossed for a peak soon! Didn't have one last month so really need to see it this month or I will go a bit crazy. Off for a blood test on the 11th of October to check I am ovulating as have a sneaky suspicion i'm not.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well XX
> 
> hi ya hun im also on CD8 on the CBFM not asked for a stick yet i think around cd10 it will.Click to expand...

Will be watching you & TTC82 how funny if you both get your peak same day :haha: dont forget a few :sex: before you peak, well they do say its better to do it a few days before you ov :hugs:


----------



## natalies1982

yeh last time i kept a note of when we dtd and when i got my highs and peak lol

last month i got my high on cd12-16 and cd17+18 was my peak we dtd 3 times in the high period and both peak days, but didnt dtd the night b4 i got my peak so was abit gutted as that could of made all the difference.

im going to try to not to it to much leading up to my high to give the :spermy: some strength lol


----------



## natalies1982

hope ur all well today also

i need to get back into driving i passed 3 years ago but hardly driven and have very little confidence.

had some good news at my sons meeting at the school yesterday hes doing really well. last term they where worried he wouldnt do his SATS in may but hes able to concentrate alot longer and hes handwriting has improved so much very happy with how it went. this medication has been great for him :)


----------



## phoebe

DING DONG!!!:hug::friends:
Hi all how are we all doing?? hiya poppy ss that i've not been on here, ended up having a crappy w/e booo. so how are u lovey?? hope ur sons girlfriend is coping ok. well my :witch: finally arrived sat nite which is good in 1 hand but a let down in other aspects:bfn::nope: the dr gave me some tranexamic acid to help cope with the heaviness of the bleeding (tmi)l oh well hey ho at least i'm properly with u guys officially now:rofl: so i'll be back to the poas addiction and cbfm again along with extra vits and the like hehe. will be having my 21 day prog test on the 15/10/10 so hopefully things will start being better and find out more on the o front. well good luck in all of our quests for that elusive :bfp:!!! loadsa love phoebe xxxxxxx
and loadsa :hug::dust::hug: to us all xxxxxx

OMG how massive is this thread now ay carumba!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Morning phoebe :flower:

Sorry to hear you had a bad weekend too sweetie :hug: yes son's girlfriend is ok well as good as she can be.

Soo the wicked witch arrived :growlmad: you was part of the team before she came along anyways :hug: Have you seen our 'team ding dong' in our signatures? lol your gonna have to pinch one or make your own online :happydance:

Should of called ourselves Rampant Rabbits On A Mission :rofl: We will all be keeping our fingers crossed for your prog test and keep us all up to date on that in a few weeks, right i better go get sorted need to go Library Yawnnnnnnnnnn :haha: see everyone later xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

morning ding dongs!! :wave: hope your all well....well i took another OPK this morning and the test line was there but even more feint than yesterday, so now im thinking i DID O CD6...but its ok because we covered it! :sex:...i probably getting this all wrong :wacko:...does the test line get lighter as O passes...and if i did O CD6...how long until i can test?? or do i just wait for AF?...:hug: N :dust: to all xxxxx


----------



## Damita

:haha: driving went well no one died ;) teacher was happy with her :dance:

Sorry about the heavy period, I had that a week ago it was horrible!!


----------



## Damita

I think 15 days after your positive according to the SMEP


----------



## mothercabbage

thats just it, i only started OPK yesterday...was trying to avoid them as its only cycle #1 TTC...i guess ill just carry on DTD every other day....:hug: N :dust: xxx


----------



## Damita

Yeah I would just be safe, keep using OPK, I only had my first def positive last month and it was so hard and thick. (I will regret writing that sentence later :haha: )


----------



## mothercabbage

hard and thick:haha: :rofl:.....dirty girl!!!
when these tests have run out im not doing any more its just making me stressed n obsessive....Gotta stay calm n relax........and breathe!!! lol


----------



## Damita

:haha:

Yeah I get over the top end up peeing on loads..


----------



## mothercabbage

am i supposed to use these OPK in the afternoon? or is it FMU? xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs! I have had computer trouble this morning lol I don't handle that sort of thing very well, cause it bugs the hell out of me and I just sit there for hours tryin to sort it! I think my comp has died :( using DH laptop. Well Im still feeling nauseous. Temps still up but i expect they would be anyway so not analysing that much

Mother Cabbage, If you have some IC's I would Pee on one come about CD16. But that's just me, I am addicted to POAS LOL i would say that's the earliest you might see something x


----------



## Damita

OOoh good luck hun :)


You should use OPK in the afternoon :)


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: good morning girlies!! glad to see everybody getting into the groove...doing better today myself. dh and i haven't fully made up yet, but we're on the way...MUCH better this morning, and we'll be all set by tonight for a good start to our every other day :sex: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

mothercabbage, i think you should definitely keep using the opk's ...at least for another week or more. JUST IN CASE that first time really wasn't Ov, you defo don't want to miss it in the middle of your cycle! :dohh: oh and never fmu with them...always should do it in the afternoon, around 2-3pm. reason is because LH (what opk's test for) starts to build in the early morning and doesn't peak until afternoon, so it's recommended to test afternoon or evening, and you should avoid drinking anything at all for at least 2 hours before you poas with an opk so your urine will be concentrated enough to pick up the LH surge. ....trust me i did LOTS of reading on that last month b/c i got confused...the directions on my opk kit said to use fmu, but EVERYTHING online said don't do that. :dohh:

damita...sounds like you are fitting right in with us other ding dongs!! :winkwink::hugs:

phoebe, so sorry to hear that the :witch: came for you... we all totally understand your mixed feelings about it. but we'll get there...defo thinking positive this time!!:thumbup:

so ladies, get this...last night, i had this very REAL dream that i really did get my :bfp: last month and that the last :bfn: was wrong! i even dreamt i had come on bnb and told you ladies about it...it was so real that when i woke up i was terrified for a few moments that i had really posted something like that and it wasn't true so i would have to go and take it all back!! :wacko: but maybe it's a good sign for this cycle??? :shrug: any of you girls believe in signs?

i hope we all have a great day!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

Good morning ladies or should I say what's up Team Ding Dong..LOL
I am feeling a lot better this morning. I took some meds yesterday when I got home and was able to make it through class. I took some more meds before bed.


----------



## pk2of8

China girl said:


> Good morning ladies or should I say what's up Team Ding Dong..LOL
> I am feeling a lot better this morning. I took some meds yesterday when I got home and was able to make it through class. I took some more meds before bed.

glad to hear you're feeling better sweetie...migraines are the pits!!


----------



## poppy666

Morning PK awww im so glad you and DH are slowly back on track :hugs: typical isnt it ive been having a whinge for no reason really with my DH and subconsciously ive been thinking ' stop it poppy you need his bits all next week' :haha:

So trying to be nice. Im still getting that ewcm today too, so im not sure if ov is iminate today now or not? Did cover myself Sunday if thats the case. Had some twinges on my left ovary last night too, but bit strange as i only ever feel it on my right one 'confusing'.

China Girl glad to hear you got through your class with that nasty migraine, they not nice especially when you get the nausea with it too :hugs:


----------



## Damita

glad your migraine got better :)

About dreams, my friend had a dream night before her BFP was her holding a baby boy which had just be delivered, she thought the baby boy was for her DP sister but the next day she did a test, turns out she was 8 weeks pregnant! And since then she has been dreaming about a baby boy :) So I believe in the dreaming of BFP and baby :)


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Morning PK awww im so glad you and DH are slowly back on track :hugs: typical isnt it ive been having a whinge for no reason really with my DH and subconsciously ive been thinking ' stop it poppy you need his bits all next week' :haha:
> 
> So trying to be nice. Im still getting that ewcm today too, so im not sure if ov is iminate today now or not? Did cover myself Sunday if thats the case. Had some twinges on my left ovary last night too, but bit strange as i only ever feel it on my right one 'confusing'.
> 
> China Girl glad to hear you got through your class with that nasty migraine, they not nice especially when you get the nausea with it too :hugs:

poppy, getting his parts next week is VERY important!!! :haha: that is strange about your ewcm and twinges...hmmm..:huh: maybe you and mothercabbage are just Ov'ing at a weird time this month. :shrug: either way, the important thing is the :sex: (teehee):haha: and getting plenty of :spermy: :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> glad your migraine got better :)
> 
> About dreams, my friend had a dream night before her BFP was her holding a baby boy which had just be delivered, she thought the baby boy was for her DP sister but the next day she did a test, turns out she was 8 weeks pregnant! And since then she has been dreaming about a baby boy :) So I believe in the dreaming of BFP and baby :)

Oh wow bet she was shocked being 8wks? only dream i had with last lo i was having twins one normal size baby was delivered and other twin was a tiny alien that i put in a sardine tin as a cot cos she was too small :haha::haha: but never had a BFP dream :cry: ohh im doomed x


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> glad your migraine got better :)
> 
> About dreams, my friend had a dream night before her BFP was her holding a baby boy which had just be delivered, she thought the baby boy was for her DP sister but the next day she did a test, turns out she was 8 weeks pregnant! And since then she has been dreaming about a baby boy :) So I believe in the dreaming of BFP and baby :)
> 
> Oh wow bet she was shocked being 8wks? only dream i had with last lo i was having twins one normal size baby was delivered and other twin was a tiny alien that i put in a sardine tin as a cot cos she was too small :haha::haha: but never had a BFP dream :cry: ohh im doomed xClick to expand...

that's an interesting dream poppy!! wow...i don't remember dreaming about :bfp:s with my other LOs, but i did have dreams about being pregnant, delivery, having a baby, etc. so who knows :shrug: i DID however, see signs all over the place with my 3rd... i would LOVE to have twins. we do have some in our family, and with my 3rd (ds) we were ttc, and maybe after 3 months or so ttc, i took a test...:bfn: i was so disappointed (again). then i went to another town to go shopping with a girlfriend a couple days later. she just got her bfp. she kept telling me to retest, and i was like no, no...not worth it...blah blah. but i kept talking about wanting twins. that day, i saw (no lie) maybe half a dozen sets of twins while we were out! i couldn't believe it. my girlfriend convinced me to retest, so i did that afternoon when i got home, and it was a :bfp:!!! i couldn't believe it! then went to first scan and it was twins!! double shocker!!! turned out to be vanishing twin syndrome tho, so only one baby born, but i defo believe in signs!! :hugs: 

PS: still hoping for twins tho...i know, i'm crazy...:wacko:


----------



## China girl

Thank you ladies 

Okay....so let's talk about this CM or EWCM and OV. I thought I OV early as I had pains and cramping around my "area" last month. I guess my question is what are the sysmtoms? I had the CM but can't remember if I got the right consistency or not.


----------



## poppy666

Awww PK that was a lovely story see you just never know? id believe in signs too if that happened to me, that dream i had was once i knew i had my BFP before i went for a 5wk scan to make sure beanie was in the right place ( i video'd that 5wk scan will post it on here if you want)

I also have a set of twins on my dads side tho.. but they do say older mothers are more at risk of twins and like you id love to have twins :hugs: but pls if im bless give me girls :haha:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Thank you ladies
> 
> Okay....so let's talk about this CM or EWCM and OV. I thought I OV early as I had pains and cramping around my "area" last month. I guess my question is what are the sysmtoms? I had the CM but can't remember if I got the right consistency or not.

With what i have read the EWCM is ment to be the fertile stuff and its clear and can stretch between your finger and your thumb without it breaking, which ive had for a 2nd day today so dont know what to think x


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies
> 
> Okay....so let's talk about this CM or EWCM and OV. I thought I OV early as I had pains and cramping around my "area" last month. I guess my question is what are the sysmtoms? I had the CM but can't remember if I got the right consistency or not.
> 
> With what i have read the EWCM is ment to be the fertile stuff and its clear and can stretch between your finger and your thumb without it breaking, which ive had for a 2nd day today so dont know what to think xClick to expand...

yeah poppy, you better make sure you're sweet and lovey with dh tonight :winkwink:...don't want to miss any chances! :haha:

yes ewcm is exactly as you've described. i think the key with figuring out ov is not to rely on any one symptom, but if you're not charting or using opk's i think the cm is the best clue b/c it tells you when you are most likely fertile BEFORE ov, which is the most important time to be able to conceive rather than after. :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Awww PK that was a lovely story see you just never know? id believe in signs too if that happened to me, that dream i had was once i knew i had my BFP before i went for a 5wk scan to make sure beanie was in the right place ( i video'd that 5wk scan will post it on here if you want)
> 
> I also have a set of twins on my dads side tho.. but they do say older mothers are more at risk of twins and like you id love to have twins :hugs: but pls if im bless give me girls :haha:

oooh i never got a video of any of my scans! i'd love to see it poppy, if you want to share!! :hugs: you're right you never know i guess! lol just have to wait and see. that is true about more likelihood of older mothers with twins, so keeping fx'd! lol girls for you, boys for me!! :haha: :happydance:


----------



## eesoja81

Hello, ladies! Weird how we all have the dreams-my sister in law called me last cycle asking if I was pregnant b/c she had a dream that we had a boy. She just had twins, so we're incredibly jealous! We would also love twins, quite a few sets on DH's side. 

I find myself getting to know when I'll get the EWCM b/c I get watery cm the few days prior. I'm trying soy isoflavones this month, however, in the hopes that they help me to O earlier than cycle day 20-22. Good luck to you early O'ers! Can't wait for mine this month!


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja81 said:


> Hello, ladies! Weird how we all have the dreams-my sister in law called me last cycle asking if I was pregnant b/c she had a dream that we had a boy. She just had twins, so we're incredibly jealous! We would also love twins, quite a few sets on DH's side.
> 
> I find myself getting to know when I'll get the EWCM b/c I get watery cm the few days prior. I'm trying soy isoflavones this month, however, in the hopes that they help me to O earlier than cycle day 20-22. Good luck to you early O'ers! Can't wait for mine this month!

you know, i saw another thread (have to try to remember what/where it was) where some of the ladies were talking about some herbal supplement that seemed to be encouraging Ov earlier...hmmm...i'll see if i can find it eesoja :flower:

that watery cm is the one that confuses me...not really sure what that means or what it's supposed to be like... :shrug:


----------



## China girl

This month I will do more checking and maybe do a journal this time around. Twins...wouldn't that be something...Me & DH was just talking about how funny it would be if I had twins & now were discussing it. How funny is that!! (Lord, I ONLY want 1 more...Thank you  )


----------



## China girl

Silly question: Has or does CM look like dried chalk?? sorry for the TMI


----------



## eesoja81

pk2of8-I've really been researching the soy the past couple of weeks and have found that if it's ONLY taken for 5 days early in the cycle that it kind of fools the body with extra estrogen to produce the egg. I guess it's something like how clomid works-but I don't know anything really about clomid, and we've only been trying for @6 months (seems like FOREVER) so we're not ready to chat about it with my OB/GYN yet. Supposedly, too much soy is bad, but the minimal amount is helpful-we'll see!

TMI alert-when I get the watery cm before the ewcm, it literally is like water-like, it is drippy (sorry). I've noticed it for a few months now, and it has really clued me in a couple of days before I ovulate. I was having trouble deciphering the ewcm from really sticky cm (which I get around cd 13-14) until I connected the watery with the ewcm. I finally came to realize that my period wasn't late every month, I was just ovulating later than I thought! How silly I was!!!


----------



## natalies1982

i had a dream last month that i had a boy and he was 8lb 4oz i think was very weird and was so real. obv last month i didnt get my BFP but they kind of freak me out


----------



## pk2of8

pk2of8 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, ladies! Weird how we all have the dreams-my sister in law called me last cycle asking if I was pregnant b/c she had a dream that we had a boy. She just had twins, so we're incredibly jealous! We would also love twins, quite a few sets on DH's side.
> 
> I find myself getting to know when I'll get the EWCM b/c I get watery cm the few days prior. I'm trying soy isoflavones this month, however, in the hopes that they help me to O earlier than cycle day 20-22. Good luck to you early O'ers! Can't wait for mine this month!
> 
> you know, i saw another thread (have to try to remember what/where it was) where some of the ladies were talking about some herbal supplement that seemed to be encouraging Ov earlier...hmmm...i'll see if i can find it eesoja :flower:
> 
> that watery cm is the one that confuses me...not really sure what that means or what it's supposed to be like... :shrug:Click to expand...

hmmm, i think it was the soy that the other thread was talking about too. but one person mentioned red clover tea...said that the isoflavones are very similar to the soy. i don't know anything about this tho...time for more reading!! lol


----------



## pk2of8

China girl said:


> Silly question: Has or does CM look like dried chalk?? sorry for the TMI

ummm, well, if you mean powdery then no i don't think so. but it can be (sorry tmi:blush:) kind of lumpy sometimes, during that sticky stage. :wacko:


----------



## eesoja81

hmmm, i think it was the soy that the other thread was talking about too. but one person mentioned red clover tea...said that the isoflavones are very similar to the soy. i don't know anything about this tho...time for more reading!! lol[/QUOTE]

I need to read about that red clover tea, too then! There is actually a thread on this site for people who take the soy supplements, there seems to be a lot of bfp's there-that's kind of what got me looking into it. 

China girl-do you mean on your undies-like when it's dry? That was the only thing I could like of 'like chalk'


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja81 said:


> pk2of8-I've really been researching the soy the past couple of weeks and have found that if it's ONLY taken for 5 days early in the cycle that it kind of fools the body with extra estrogen to produce the egg. I guess it's something like how clomid works-but I don't know anything really about clomid, and we've only been trying for @6 months (seems like FOREVER) so we're not ready to chat about it with my OB/GYN yet. Supposedly, too much soy is bad, but the minimal amount is helpful-we'll see!
> 
> TMI alert-when I get the watery cm before the ewcm, it literally is like water-like, it is drippy (sorry). I've noticed it for a few months now, and it has really clued me in a couple of days before I ovulate. I was having trouble deciphering the ewcm from really sticky cm (which I get around cd 13-14) until I connected the watery with the ewcm. I finally came to realize that my period wasn't late every month, I was just ovulating later than I thought! How silly I was!!!

i don't know anything about clomid either except that it's supposed to encourage ov. my cycles (as i've gotten older) have become more and more regular so i THINK i'm Ov'ing ok. when i was younger my ob used to say i must Ov at a weird time b/c my dates for af and scans NEVER matched up. sometimes off by almost 2 weeks. but like you we're hitting the 6 month mark. i'm going to my ob/gyn tomorrow for my annual, so i'm planning to talk to her about stuff. see what they suggest to start with, and i'm hoping she'll order some bloodwork to make sure everything's as it should be.

don't worry about the tmi :flower: that's helpful for me...thanks! :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

natalies1982 said:


> i had a dream last month that i had a boy and he was 8lb 4oz i think was very weird and was so real. obv last month i didnt get my BFP but they kind of freak me out

aww that's ok natalie :hugs: we'll be here for you if you have another one. and we'll send you lots of :dust: for good baby dreams too! :winkwink::hug:


----------



## poppy666

Ok this is the 5wk blob of Korben, you can see his heart beating when it zooms up.

https://https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Korben/th_vid003.jpg

These are a few 3D Scan pics at 28wks of Korben, video too long :hugs:

https://https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Korben/BABYBOND_19.jpg
https://https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Korben/BABYBOND_5.jpg
https://https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Korben/BABYBOND_8.jpg


----------



## pk2of8

OMG poppy!!!! :hugs: what AMAZING scan pics!!!! it's so crazy how much technology has advanced since the last time i was preggers!!! and what a precious video!! i could see the heart beating! WOW!! so precious!! :cloud9: awww:cry: i want one!!!:baby: :haha:


----------



## China girl

eesoja81 said:


> hmmm, i think it was the soy that the other thread was talking about too. but one person mentioned red clover tea...said that the isoflavones are very similar to the soy. i don't know anything about this tho...time for more reading!! lol

I need to read about that red clover tea, too then! There is actually a thread on this site for people who take the soy supplements, there seems to be a lot of bfp's there-that's kind of what got me looking into it. 

China girl-do you mean on your undies-like when it's dry? That was the only thing I could like of 'like chalk'[/QUOTE]

So embarrased..but YES, that's what I am referring to


----------



## Damita

I have just started taking soya :) Took days 3 to 7, because my cycles are soooo long, thought it might bring ovulation earlier, also take B vits :)

:haha: yeah she found out at 8 weeks because she had stopped trying and was going to go back on the pill, thought oh am feeling a bit crap and her friend had come on and it had gone, so took a test and now she is 4 months :)


----------



## eesoja81

pk2of8-did you see how your quote was not 'blocked in blue' like normal on my thread? Weird! Sorry! I don't really know how to copy, so I highlighted it and hit quote-it says 'QUOTE' but is not in blue-sorry for confusion for anyone! Anyways-best of luck at your annual tomorrow-that's great that you can use that time to chat about ttc, rather than having to make another appt (and probably wait a million years, if it's like my OB) for one! : )

China girl-I've always had a lot of CM, so that's kind of normal for me!

Damita-was this your first cycle with soy? I'm on cd6-taking 160mg of soy isoflavones on days 4-8 (this is my first cycle doing so). I didn't read much on the B vits, but heard they had side effects???


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> OMG poppy!!!! :hugs: what AMAZING scan pics!!!! it's so crazy how much technology has advanced since the last time i was preggers!!! and what a precious video!! i could see the heart beating! WOW!! so precious!! :cloud9: awww:cry: i want one!!!:baby: :haha:

If im blessed one more time im going to have another 3D well worth the money and was spit image of korben when he was born x


----------



## eesoja81

poppy-I'm so glad you posted those images-really makes me want to get the 3D if we get pregnant again, also! I do still like framing those cute profile black and white pics, though!


----------



## poppy666

Yes we got some in black n white too from the 3D scan, but like you say i framed the one's you get at your local hospital x

We paid £140 at Babybond for ours, got a 9 minute video, loads of colour and black n white pics, they were also put on disc for us x


----------



## natalies1982

wow they are fab i would love a scan like that but its alot of money


----------



## China girl

Thank you Eesoja81...I feel normal now..LOL
I am not a big fan of the 3D images. I guess I want to save some type of surprise if/when we have another one. Now, my DH is all for it cause he knows they freak me out!!..LOL JMO I'm odd like that!!


----------



## poppy666

natalies1982 said:


> wow they are fab i would love a scan like that but its alot of money

Yes its a lot of money, but was worth it.... put a pound coin in a tub every week sweetie out of the way then once you got your BFP and get to 28wks you should have most of it :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Natalies1982,
If you like them...then I say splurge and get one. Like poppy said, just start saving. You only live once sweetie


----------



## natalies1982

aww thanks yeh i mite do that esp as it will be our last, did consider one with Samuel but never found the money. 

will try and save nearer the time at the mo we r on a strict budget to pay off all our debts but nxt year we will have so much more so will defo treat me to one i think :)

i think there amazing i can see why not everyone likes them xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Grrr missing out on BNB time lol stupid comp! Loving the scan pics! just dropped by to say I'll be on later x


----------



## mothercabbage

scan pics n vid are ace POPPY!!!!!!!!!!! and china i get that (TMI) chalky white stuff,its when CM has dried on undies....thanx for the tips on OPK...afternoons...no drink 2 hrs b4...got it!!! ill do one tmoz n let u know.....but keeping up with the BD is getting hard!! im sooooooo tired today....had a late night last night and was woken early this morning....may have to catch a few ZZZZZZzzzz so refreshed for :sex: tonight......hows every1s day going??? xx


----------



## natalies1982

good luck with the :sex: im saving myself for a few more days so i get strong :spermy: :)

yeh day been ok just cooking dinner for my Daughter she has a teddys bear picnic in the park with brownies so is having her dinner there :)

also been shopping got my DS a stressball for school well its a ghost but does the same job :)


----------



## China girl

natalies1982 said:


> aww thanks yeh i mite do that esp as it will be our last, did consider one with Samuel but never found the money.
> 
> will try and save nearer the time at the mo we r on a strict budget to pay off all our debts but nxt year we will have so much more so will defo treat me to one i think :)
> 
> i think there amazing i can see why not everyone likes them xxx

I'm an odd ball. I don't like being pregnant, but I love the out come. A friend of mine who is due in the next couple of weeks had a 2D/3D scan done and when I saw it, it freaked me out. I was like whoa...you can actually see the baby. I guess I'm just old fashion. Heck I though the sonogram pictures were weird. I hope I did not offend anyone in this thread, if I did I appologize:flower:


----------



## natalies1982

lol im sure u havent offended anyone and its not weird at all. 

i love being pregnant just not what comes with it lol im hoping 4th time lucky and i wont suffer but think thats asking to much.

the normal scans u have are very good though when i had one 9 years ago and then compare it to one i had 3 years ago u can really notice a huge change in the quality of it all


----------



## Joyful09

I am 7 DPO, AF is due to arrive on 10/5, so soon but not soon enough. I know there are alot poas addicts but not me. I just wait to get AF not that I don't spend ALOT of time reading about pregnancy signs, read over the forums, & etc. I guess we all have different obsessions. Lol! So the 3D scan is very realistic. I was wondering how much that is in the US. I want to be pregnant so bad I know if it does happen I will cherish each moment of the pregnancy & beyond differently than my other 2 girls (10 & 15) cause thet came so 
easily. But this time around it has already been 10 cycles, ugh! I know others have been trying longer & with other complications. So I am thankful for a regular cycle & ovulation. At 38 I am afraid I speeding to the end of my fertile time. If no bfp this cycle I am going to do soy again & add softcups. I always have to add a new thing cause it makes me feel hopeful. Come on BFP for all of us!!!


----------



## poppy666

Hey Joyful09 you made it over to the gang :flower: welcome sweetie :happydance:

You know i was 39 and naive to think my fertile time was up but got my BFP last July and had Korben back in march this year 2wk after my 40th, so there is hope for us yet :thumbup:

Hmm need to read up on this soy stuff ive seen it a number of times on this forum x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Ladies, just been catching up, 5 pages of reading lol I'm not allowed on the web whilst at work:cry:

My little princess made me very proud today, her teacher put her on prefect duty for the day and asked her to look after a little girl thats not settling in soo well, she's only 4 and been at big girls school for just 2 weeks:happydance::happydance: 

I hope everyone else is well and Poppy I love the 3d pics, was thinking about having some done when I was expecting Daisy but never seemed to find the time or money


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> natalies1982 said:
> 
> 
> aww thanks yeh i mite do that esp as it will be our last, did consider one with Samuel but never found the money.
> 
> will try and save nearer the time at the mo we r on a strict budget to pay off all our debts but nxt year we will have so much more so will defo treat me to one i think :)
> 
> i think there amazing i can see why not everyone likes them xxx
> 
> I'm an odd ball. I don't like being pregnant, but I love the out come. A friend of mine who is due in the next couple of weeks had a 2D/3D scan done and when I saw it, it freaked me out. I was like whoa...you can actually see the baby. I guess I'm just old fashion. Heck I though the sonogram pictures were weird. I hope I did not offend anyone in this thread, if I did I appologize:flower:Click to expand...

Your not an odd ball lol i dont really like the pregnancy part ( well the ones i had sickness with) must admit i enjoyed the 1st 20wks with last one, but struggled after 30wks with breathlessness and age i think, much better when i was in my 20s.

Not everyone likes 3D scans they do say they look freaky lol but i did it more cos they didnt have them 17yrs ago and i thought korben would be my last :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Hi Ladies, just been catching up, 5 pages of reading lol I'm not allowed on the web whilst at work:cry:
> 
> My little princess made me very proud today, her teacher put her on prefect duty for the day and asked her to look after a little girl thats not settling in soo well, she's only 4 and been at big girls school for just 2 weeks:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I hope everyone else is well and Poppy I love the 3d pics, was thinking about having some done when I was expecting Daisy but never seemed to find the time or money

5 pages of reading :haha: i must admit i dread logging on cos i dont want to miss posts from anyone before replying so takes me a good 20 minutes of reading first before i can say good morning lol whats it going to be like next week n week after with everyone busy :sex::sex: and reporting back here :p

Aww bless your daughter bet she felt very important having that responsability :hugs: glad she's settling in :kiss:

Ive got that all to come and now their in education till their 18 i believe? x


----------



## natalies1982

im not sure about the Soy stuff either will also have to look into it


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> natalies1982 said:
> 
> 
> aww thanks yeh i mite do that esp as it will be our last, did consider one with Samuel but never found the money.
> 
> will try and save nearer the time at the mo we r on a strict budget to pay off all our debts but nxt year we will have so much more so will defo treat me to one i think :)
> 
> i think there amazing i can see why not everyone likes them xxx
> 
> I'm an odd ball. I don't like being pregnant, but I love the out come. A friend of mine who is due in the next couple of weeks had a 2D/3D scan done and when I saw it, it freaked me out. I was like whoa...you can actually see the baby. I guess I'm just old fashion. Heck I though the sonogram pictures were weird. I hope I did not offend anyone in this thread, if I did I appologize:flower:Click to expand...

No offence taken I'm sure! I'm just impatient I think. That would follow with my POAS addction etc... lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> scan pics n vid are ace POPPY!!!!!!!!!!! and china i get that (TMI) chalky white stuff,its when CM has dried on undies....thanx for the tips on OPK...afternoons...no drink 2 hrs b4...got it!!! ill do one tmoz n let u know.....but keeping up with the BD is getting hard!! im sooooooo tired today....had a late night last night and was woken early this morning....may have to catch a few ZZZZZZzzzz so refreshed for :sex: tonight......hows every1s day going??? xx

I say take a nap lol either that or have some very practical sleepy :sex: tonight


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Daisys_mummy said:


> Hi Ladies, just been catching up, 5 pages of reading lol I'm not allowed on the web whilst at work:cry:
> 
> My little princess made me very proud today, her teacher put her on prefect duty for the day and asked her to look after a little girl thats not settling in soo well, she's only 4 and been at big girls school for just 2 weeks:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I hope everyone else is well and Poppy I love the 3d pics, was thinking about having some done when I was expecting Daisy but never seemed to find the time or money

Awwww proud mummy moment! :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, just been catching up, 5 pages of reading lol I'm not allowed on the web whilst at work:cry:
> 
> My little princess made me very proud today, her teacher put her on prefect duty for the day and asked her to look after a little girl thats not settling in soo well, she's only 4 and been at big girls school for just 2 weeks:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I hope everyone else is well and Poppy I love the 3d pics, was thinking about having some done when I was expecting Daisy but never seemed to find the time or money
> 
> 5 pages of reading :haha: i must admit i dread logging on cos i dont want to miss posts from anyone before replying so takes me a good 20 minutes of reading first before i can say good morning lol whats it going to be like next week n week after with everyone busy :sex::sex: and reporting back here :p
> 
> Aww bless your daughter bet she felt very important having that responsability :hugs: glad she's settling in :kiss:
> 
> Ive got that all to come and now their in education till their 18 i believe? xClick to expand...

LOL poppy, I feel the same. Then I go to reply and can't remember who said what! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

BTW, sorry to clog up the board with my posts......which I guess I have just done :rofl: But I wondered if anybody has health problems or on regular meds? I have M.E, and Fibromyalgia. Have had to taper my pain relief meds down, but still on them. Doc said pointless being in pain whilst TTC, and we would deal with coming off them when I conceive. Feel kinda guilty, but he's right, I don't think I would have managed all the :sex: if i hadn't kept up with the pain relief! Worried how I'll cope without them?


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> BTW, sorry to clog up the board with my posts......which I guess I have just done :rofl: But I wondered if anybody has health problems or on regular meds? I have M.E, and Fibromyalgia. Have had to taper my pain relief meds down, but still on them. Doc said pointless being in pain whilst TTC, and we would deal with coming off them when I conceive. Feel kinda guilty, but he's right, I don't think I would have managed all the :sex: if i hadn't kept up with the pain relief! Worried how I'll cope without them?

LOL I clog up the boards every morning trying to reply to everyone, but like you i forget who said what so have to scroll down underneath to re-read :dohh: bet we all do this :haha:

No health problems here, just when i do get BFP again got to self inject blood thinners again, but a small price to pay to keep LO in there and safe x

When you concieve though wont you be in a lot of pain sweetie?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> BTW, sorry to clog up the board with my posts......which I guess I have just done :rofl: But I wondered if anybody has health problems or on regular meds? I have M.E, and Fibromyalgia. Have had to taper my pain relief meds down, but still on them. Doc said pointless being in pain whilst TTC, and we would deal with coming off them when I conceive. Feel kinda guilty, but he's right, I don't think I would have managed all the :sex: if i hadn't kept up with the pain relief! Worried how I'll cope without them?
> 
> LOL I clog up the boards every morning trying to reply to everyone, but like you i forget who said what so have to scroll down underneath to re-read :dohh: bet we all do this :haha:
> 
> No health problems here, just when i do get BFP again got to self inject blood thinners again, but a small price to pay to keep LO in there and safe x
> 
> When you concieve though wont you be in a lot of pain sweetie?Click to expand...

Yeah, i probably will. But I have started on a nighttime tablet which seems to be kicking in and helping out a lot with the pain and I can continue to take that during pregnancy. I could continue with Co- Codamol until the last few weeks, but thats a last resort. I would rather be tablet free, but may have to compromise. It will be worth it in the end! 

Do you have a higher risk of blood clots then Poppy? x


----------



## poppy666

I suffered a Pulmonary Embolism back in January 2009, so once i got pregnant consultant said i was higher risk of getting another even without being pregnant ' my mum suffered 1 & 2nd one killed her' so yes pregnancy makes you higher risk n can cause a bllod clot to the placenta. So was a small price to pay he came out save, i Hemorrhage once he was born, but knew of the risks.

I know you dont want to take any medication once you get your BFP Tink but if the meds dont cross the placenta id take something for the pain sweetie, its just not worth having that much pain if you know baby is safe and wont come into contact with it :hugs:


----------



## ami1985

im on antidepressents :( but cant come off them so i struggle on lol xx


----------



## poppy666

ami1985 said:


> im on antidepressents :( but cant come off them so i struggle on lol xx

Hi ami1985 im sure there is a lot of ladies on antidepressents even whilst pregnant as im sure their doctor makes sure its safe for you & your beanie, when you say you cant come off them do you mean they addictive? sorry if that question to personal just tell me to shut up :haha: lol x


----------



## Damita

Have you tired St Johns Wort, amazing stuff for depression was on it for 10 years, not now but it is herbal and safe :)

My best friend might be getting engaged soon, her ex boyfriend who loves her and she loves him, they have been on a break because he needed to mature up, and now wants to marry her :dance:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Damita said:


> Have you tired St Johns Wort, amazing stuff for depression was on it for 10 years, not now but it is herbal and safe :)
> 
> My best friend might be getting engaged soon, her ex boyfriend who loves her and she loves him, they have been on a break because he needed to mature up, and now wants to marry her :dance:

Thats lovely, Me and my now hubby first got together in 2003 we then split up until July 2004 when he finally figured out he loved me, we were then engaged in Feb 2005, had Daisy Dec 2005 and finally got married Aug 7th this year.:happydance::happydance:

must admit I knew he was the one for me as soon as I met him:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Do guys ever mature? :haha: ohhh congratz to them both hope they happy :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

ami1985 said:


> im on antidepressents :( but cant come off them so i struggle on lol xx

Pregnant women can take antidepressants, although your G.P might change it. I take amitriptyline at night as it helps nerve pain, G.P is happy for me to continue into pregnancy. x


----------



## Damita

Yeah why are some men like that, it's crazy but I am so fricking excited, I love love weddings and everything about them :dance: Oh and even more exciting he said he already thinks of her daughter (from a previous relationship) as his own and wants to adopt her (father out of the picture all her life, shes 3 and half now)


----------



## pk2of8

Tink, (forgive my ignorance) but what's ME?

I have terrible allergies and allergy-induced asthma. nothing serious, but i have to take meds every day for it. i don't like doing it, but i've learned over the years that if i skip or decide i don't want to i WILL suffer for it. but everything i've read online says the meds i take are "ok" during pregnancy. wasn't that way 10+ years ago when they used to tell you all you could take for allergies was sudafed. sudafed doesn't do squat for my allergies, and i could never breathe the whole time whilst i was pregnant!! (look at me..."whilst"...picking up on you ladies UK lingo...haha lol) less risk to the little bean taking the meds so i can actually breathe than to risk depriving the baby of oxygen b/c i can't breathe properly. i need pain meds and muscle relaxer on occasion for neck injury i had in a car accident a few years ago, but i don't take those every day, so i think i can make it without them during the pregnancy.

does anybody know what a "4D" scan is??? or is that really a 3D? i thought i heard that mentioned a while back, but i can't imagine what that would be. china girl, don't worry...i don't think anybody is offended :flower: it is kinda freaky to see them so clearly on those 3D scans, but i want one anyway. i have NO idea if my insurance will cover it or not...if I'm "high-risk" again, maybe it will. who knows:shrug: guess we'll see!! :winkwink:

i went to run errands for a couple of hours and came back to check in...4 new pages of posts!!! lol :haha: but that means there's always somebody to chat with! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> Tink, (forgive my ignorance) but what's ME?
> 
> I have terrible allergies and allergy-induced asthma. nothing serious, but i have to take meds every day for it. i don't like doing it, but i've learned over the years that if i skip or decide i don't want to i WILL suffer for it. but everything i've read online says the meds i take are "ok" during pregnancy. wasn't that way 10+ years ago when they used to tell you all you could take for allergies was sudafed. sudafed doesn't do squat for my allergies, and i could never breathe the whole time whilst i was pregnant!! (look at me..."whilst"...picking up on you ladies UK lingo...haha lol) less risk to the little bean taking the meds so i can actually breathe than to risk depriving the baby of oxygen b/c i can't breathe properly. i need pain meds and muscle relaxer on occasion for neck injury i had in a car accident a few years ago, but i don't take those every day, so i think i can make it without them during the pregnancy.
> 
> does anybody know what a "4D" scan is??? or is that really a 3D? i thought i heard that mentioned a while back, but i can't imagine what that would be. china girl, don't worry...i don't think anybody is offended :flower: it is kinda freaky to see them so clearly on those 3D scans, but i want one anyway. i have NO idea if my insurance will cover it or not...if I'm "high-risk" again, maybe it will. who knows:shrug: guess we'll see!! :winkwink:
> 
> i went to run errands for a couple of hours and came back to check in...4 new pages of posts!!! lol :haha: but that means there's always somebody to chat with! :happydance:

PK mine were 4D scan but everyone says 3D for some reason? This is where i had mine done & dont say 3D dunno lol https://www.babybond.com/


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> Tink, (forgive my ignorance) but what's ME?
> 
> I have terrible allergies and allergy-induced asthma. nothing serious, but i have to take meds every day for it. i don't like doing it, but i've learned over the years that if i skip or decide i don't want to i WILL suffer for it. but everything i've read online says the meds i take are "ok" during pregnancy. wasn't that way 10+ years ago when they used to tell you all you could take for allergies was sudafed. sudafed doesn't do squat for my allergies, and i could never breathe the whole time whilst i was pregnant!! (look at me..."whilst"...picking up on you ladies UK lingo...haha lol) less risk to the little bean taking the meds so i can actually breathe than to risk depriving the baby of oxygen b/c i can't breathe properly. i need pain meds and muscle relaxer on occasion for neck injury i had in a car accident a few years ago, but i don't take those every day, so i think i can make it without them during the pregnancy.
> 
> does anybody know what a "4D" scan is??? or is that really a 3D? i thought i heard that mentioned a while back, but i can't imagine what that would be. china girl, don't worry...i don't think anybody is offended :flower: it is kinda freaky to see them so clearly on those 3D scans, but i want one anyway. i have NO idea if my insurance will cover it or not...if I'm "high-risk" again, maybe it will. who knows:shrug: guess we'll see!! :winkwink:
> 
> i went to run errands for a couple of hours and came back to check in...4 new pages of posts!!! lol :haha: but that means there's always somebody to chat with! :happydance:

lol this was about the simplest explanation I could find https://www.mesupportgroup.co.uk/bbmewhatisme.html

I have suffered for 15 years, but have suffered more with pain in this last year. x


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> Tink, (forgive my ignorance) but what's ME?
> 
> I have terrible allergies and allergy-induced asthma. nothing serious, but i have to take meds every day for it. i don't like doing it, but i've learned over the years that if i skip or decide i don't want to i WILL suffer for it. but everything i've read online says the meds i take are "ok" during pregnancy. wasn't that way 10+ years ago when they used to tell you all you could take for allergies was sudafed. sudafed doesn't do squat for my allergies, and i could never breathe the whole time whilst i was pregnant!! (look at me..."whilst"...picking up on you ladies UK lingo...haha lol) less risk to the little bean taking the meds so i can actually breathe than to risk depriving the baby of oxygen b/c i can't breathe properly. i need pain meds and muscle relaxer on occasion for neck injury i had in a car accident a few years ago, but i don't take those every day, so i think i can make it without them during the pregnancy.
> 
> does anybody know what a "4D" scan is??? or is that really a 3D? i thought i heard that mentioned a while back, but i can't imagine what that would be. china girl, don't worry...i don't think anybody is offended :flower: it is kinda freaky to see them so clearly on those 3D scans, but i want one anyway. i have NO idea if my insurance will cover it or not...if I'm "high-risk" again, maybe it will. who knows:shrug: guess we'll see!! :winkwink:
> 
> i went to run errands for a couple of hours and came back to check in...4 new pages of posts!!! lol :haha: but that means there's always somebody to chat with! :happydance:

I have Rh negative blood and I had a shot with both of my boys. As far as the 2D/3D/4D scans, most insurance companies do not cover them. I would check with your healthcare provider when the times comes. I know they cover the good old fashion kind:winkwink:.. DH says if they don't pay for it he will cause he wants one. I think they are like $150-250. Well here in TN that is. Will see when the time comes I may have changed my mind by then...LOL


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hmmmmm going back to the dream stuff, last month I had a very vivid dream about being preggas and going into labour slightly early with a little boy, didn't pay much attention to it really as we're trying for a baby and could have been mind playing tricks:blush:

But........

Mum went to the spiritual church today and got a reading, nan and grandad came through to say there's another baby on the way and they can see blue booties. Course it could be another family member and there's never any mention of when it's gonna happen:shrug:

I know some people don't believe in the spirit world but when I was pregnant with Daisy, I had done two home preg test both were neg (two weeks late), it was actually told by a meduim that I was preg and 5 days later I got my :bfp: confirmed by my GP

Hmmmm we shall see:shrug:


----------



## Damita

Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Daisys_mummy said:


> Hmmmmm going back to the dream stuff, last month I had a very vivid dream about being preggas and going into labour slightly early with a little boy, didn't pay much attention to it really as we're trying for a baby and could have been mind playing tricks:blush:
> 
> But........
> 
> Mum went to the spiritual church today and got a reading, nan and grandad came through to say there's another baby on the way and they can see blue booties. Course it could be another family member and there's never any mention of when it's gonna happen:shrug:
> 
> I know some people don't believe in the spirit world but when I was pregnant with Daisy, I had done two home preg test both were neg (two weeks late), it was actually told by a meduim that I was preg and 5 days later I got my :bfp: confirmed by my GP
> 
> Hmmmm we shall see:shrug:

oooh who knows! do you see yourself having a boy? x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Yeah s'pose so, would kinda like another girl but doesn't matter really as long baby is healthy.

Just gonna try and plod along, lets see if I'm so calm when I know I've o'd and playing the old waiting game:wacko:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

How you feeling anyway Tinkerbell, are you still feeling sick?


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> PK mine were 4D scan but everyone says 3D for some reason? This is where i had mine done & dont say 3D dunno lol https://www.babybond.com/

OH. MY. GOSH!!! i looked at the sample videos for the 4d scans...it made me cry!!! awwwwww.....i don't care how much they cost or if they're not covered by my insurance, i WILL defo be getting one!!!! :cloud9:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol this was about the simplest explanation I could find https://www.mesupportgroup.co.uk/bbmewhatisme.html
> 
> I have suffered for 15 years, but have suffered more with pain in this last year. x

thanks tink, that was very informative. i didn't know they were calling it ME now...i've known people with that...it can be very hard to deal with. i'm sorry you've been in so much pain too. i hope it doesn't get worse for you during the pg :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

China girl said:


> I have Rh negative blood and I had a shot with both of my boys. As far as the 2D/3D/4D scans, most insurance companies do not cover them. I would check with your healthcare provider when the times comes. I know they cover the good old fashion kind:winkwink:.. DH says if they don't pay for it he will cause he wants one. I think they are like $150-250. Well here in TN that is. Will see when the time comes I may have changed my mind by then...LOL

after looking at the website for where poppy got hers, i'm determined to get one now! lol :haha: i'll defo be checking with my providers when the time comes... a couple of my sisters had them done. most recently my sister that had twins...i'll ask her if her ins covered or what happened with that. maybe we'll get lucky. if not, they're not outrageously expensive, and i have to have one!!! :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Daisys_mummy said:


> Hmmmmm going back to the dream stuff, last month I had a very vivid dream about being preggas and going into labour slightly early with a little boy, didn't pay much attention to it really as we're trying for a baby and could have been mind playing tricks:blush:
> 
> But........
> 
> Mum went to the spiritual church today and got a reading, nan and grandad came through to say there's another baby on the way and they can see blue booties. Course it could be another family member and there's never any mention of when it's gonna happen:shrug:
> 
> I know some people don't believe in the spirit world but when I was pregnant with Daisy, I had done two home preg test both were neg (two weeks late), it was actually told by a meduim that I was preg and 5 days later I got my :bfp: confirmed by my GP
> 
> Hmmmm we shall see:shrug:

wow Daisy...it's true like tink said, you never know!!! maybe this will be the time for you then!! fx and :dust: :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

man, i am NOT looking forward to the next 2ww...the last one went by SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO slowly!!! :dohh: i'm just SO ready to be preggers again...even tho i'm sure i'll be miserable, but that's ok :haha: then we can all exchange preggers complaints and symptoms! yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## China girl

POPPY

OMG...I just saw your scans( I could not see them at work) Whoa!!! Nose, chin goodness gracious!!! Freaky but cool:flower:
Oh DH thinks their AWESOME & says you have a handsome son


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> man, i am NOT looking forward to the next 2ww...the last one went by SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO slowly!!! :dohh: i'm just SO ready to be preggers again...even tho i'm sure i'll be miserable, but that's ok :haha: then we can all exchange preggers complaints and symptoms! yay!!! :happydance:

At the rate TEAM DING DONG is going were going to nail it this month!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## China girl

Daisys_mummy said:


> Hmmmmm going back to the dream stuff, last month I had a very vivid dream about being preggas and going into labour slightly early with a little boy, didn't pay much attention to it really as we're trying for a baby and could have been mind playing tricks:blush:
> 
> But........
> 
> Mum went to the spiritual church today and got a reading, nan and grandad came through to say there's another baby on the way and they can see blue booties. Course it could be another family member and there's never any mention of when it's gonna happen:shrug:
> 
> I know some people don't believe in the spirit world but when I was pregnant with Daisy, I had done two home preg test both were neg (two weeks late), it was actually told by a meduim that I was preg and 5 days later I got my :bfp: confirmed by my GP
> 
> Hmmmm we shall see:shrug:

Fingers crossed!!! Boys are the best:thumbup:


----------



## Joyful09

I never dream & I had one yesterday or the day before, so weird it had alot of detail too! 
Also if a moody meany person is a good pregnancy sign I am having a GREAT week in that department! Ugh I think my husband is wondering what my problem is & I am not sure just easily irritated like pms but 3 days now and cycle is not due for another week.
Oh well there is always tomorrow for improvement. Lol


----------



## Regalpeas

HELLO LADIES! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the siggies. Splendid!

I have so much going on in mines. I will have to find a way to add names, because I can't wait to put BFP next to them. :)


The scan pics were awesome. They made me so excited to think of what DH and I babies will look like. Aww dangit I am getting emotional.

It seems everyone is feeling better today. I am glad.

It's hard for me to get on as much as I want to right now. However, during the 2ww I make time to be here to wait wait and wait some more with all of you. :)


----------



## Regalpeas

Yeeesss! However, I am glad I had you guys to wait it out with, because it would have been so much worst. I probably would have had to resist the urge to test every day. lol



pk2of8 said:


> man, i am NOT looking forward to the next 2ww...the last one went by SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO slowly!!! :dohh: i'm just SO ready to be preggers again...even tho i'm sure i'll be miserable, but that's ok :haha: then we can all exchange preggers complaints and symptoms! yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## eesoja81

China girl said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> Tink, (forgive my ignorance) but what's ME?
> 
> I have terrible allergies and allergy-induced asthma. nothing serious, but i have to take meds every day for it. i don't like doing it, but i've learned over the years that if i skip or decide i don't want to i WILL suffer for it. but everything i've read online says the meds i take are "ok" during pregnancy. wasn't that way 10+ years ago when they used to tell you all you could take for allergies was sudafed. sudafed doesn't do squat for my allergies, and i could never breathe the whole time whilst i was pregnant!! (look at me..."whilst"...picking up on you ladies UK lingo...haha lol) less risk to the little bean taking the meds so i can actually breathe than to risk depriving the baby of oxygen b/c i can't breathe properly. i need pain meds and muscle relaxer on occasion for neck injury i had in a car accident a few years ago, but i don't take those every day, so i think i can make it without them during the pregnancy.
> 
> does anybody know what a "4D" scan is??? or is that really a 3D? i thought i heard that mentioned a while back, but i can't imagine what that would be. china girl, don't worry...i don't think anybody is offended :flower: it is kinda freaky to see them so clearly on those 3D scans, but i want one anyway. i have NO idea if my insurance will cover it or not...if I'm "high-risk" again, maybe it will. who knows:shrug: guess we'll see!! :winkwink:
> 
> i went to run errands for a couple of hours and came back to check in...4 new pages of posts!!! lol :haha: but that means there's always somebody to chat with! :happydance:
> 
> I have Rh negative blood and I had a shot with both of my boys. As far as the 2D/3D/4D scans, most insurance companies do not cover them. I would check with your healthcare provider when the times comes. I know they cover the good old fashion kind:winkwink:.. DH says if they don't pay for it he will cause he wants one. I think they are like $150-250. Well here in TN that is. Will see when the time comes I may have changed my mind by then...LOLClick to expand...

China girl-I'm Rh neg. also. Luckily, no complications from that with my daughter, though!

It's so sad to hear how many of us have these sucky physical issues-luckily it seems that we're all dealing with them ok! I have lupus-yep, makes me high-risk, too. It affects my lungs and joints the most, but I was diagnosed @ 8 years ago, so I know how to deal with the symptoms. My OB/GYN put me on 81mg of baby tylenol when I was pregnant plus an extra iron supplement (in addition to the prenatals). Whatever it takes to keep a little one healthy! 

Hang in there everyone-one day at a time, right? (even though in ttc time each day is eternity!!!) :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning girls, you have been busy!!! i had to read 5 pages just to say good morning...everyone seems to be doing great though, so thats good...well BD last night even though i was soooooooo tired, and it wasn't me nagging for it either!! OH dragged me to bed!!!:rofl::haha:....i cant believe ill be in 2WW soon, how am i going to cope?? guess ill have to come on here and moan...:growlmad:...:hugs: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## natalies1982

Good morning all

im also RH neg never had any probs with my first pregnancy and holly was negative like me.

my 2nd i had a bleed at 30 weeks so needed the injection but didnt need it after matthew was born as he was also negative

my 3rd i bled alot so had to keep having it but Samuel was also negative so didnt need it after

now i know my OH is also A- so there is no chance of having a + baby so im happy as means no more injections. 

my CBFM asked for a stick this morning and i got a low, will be intresting to see when it picks up a high this cycle.

im off to the Gym this morning but dont feel great tbh feel abit sick

hope u all have a good day


----------



## natalies1982

the 2WW is a killer i hate it


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> morning girls, you have been busy!!! i had to read 5 pages just to say good morning...everyone seems to be doing great though, so thats good...well BD last night even though i was soooooooo tired, and it wasn't me nagging for it either!! OH dragged me to bed!!!:rofl::haha:....i cant believe ill be in 2WW soon, how am i going to cope?? guess ill have to come on here and moan...:growlmad:...:hugs: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxx

lol The same thing happened to me last night with DH, thats why i just disappeared :blush: 

Well thats how i'm getting through my TTW, moaning on here lol thank goodness I have you lot to keep me sane.....or blissfully insane lol :wacko:

Not feeling too bad this morning, nausea kept up till late evening yesterday, and was a little queasy this morning. Counting down the days till I can test lol Since I have IC'S gonna start on 10DPO just in case...lol I have 2 CBDigi for 'that special occasion' PMA


----------



## Daisys_mummy

natalies1982 said:


> Good morning all
> 
> im also RH neg never had any probs with my first pregnancy and holly was negative like me.
> 
> my 2nd i had a bleed at 30 weeks so needed the injection but didnt need it after matthew was born as he was also negative
> 
> my 3rd i bled alot so had to keep having it but Samuel was also negative so didnt need it after
> 
> now i know my OH is also A- so there is no chance of having a + baby so im happy as means no more injections.
> 
> my CBFM asked for a stick this morning and i got a low, will be intresting to see when it picks up a high this cycle.
> 
> im off to the Gym this morning but dont feel great tbh feel abit sick
> 
> hope u all have a good day

Hmmm I 'm feeling a bit sickie today aswell, I'm totally shattered though as Daisy had me and hubby up last night with a bad dream bless, I'm thinking O is just around the corner so gonna have a little power nap later so I'm not too knackered for more:sex:

Tinkerbell I really hope you get a :bfp: got everything crossed for ya:happydance:


----------



## natalies1982

im really tired to 

lol power nap that sounds like a good idea my youngest is at nursery this afternoon so i could sneak one in b4 the school run. 

tinkerbell good luck hun when is AF due?


----------



## MrsLQ

Morning Ladies....

Please can I join??? My 2ww will end whilst I am on my very delayed honeymoon. I am thinking it would be perfect to find out I PG whilst I am there!! I am going to start my OPKs today... It is only CD10...So am not holding out for a positive OPK.... I have IBS and it is playing up at the moment...I have also been getting weird headaches for the past week...where it really hurts if I move my head, like walking up the stairs aggrevates it.

Well I hope I am welcome to pop on later and see how you all are x


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :happydance:

Tink we all rooting for ya :hugs:
China Girl pic's not as freaky as you thought :haha: Tell your dh thanks :kiss:


Ok ladies just a random thought crossed my mind early this morning... Whats the best :sex: position?? I was thinking women on top, but then it wont stay up there will it ( his :spermy: not his rodger dodger) :haha:

Hmmm never really thought of this before but it must help to have right position x


----------



## poppy666

MrsLQ said:


> Morning Ladies....
> 
> Please can I join??? My 2ww will end whilst I am on my very delayed honeymoon. I am thinking it would be perfect to find out I PG whilst I am there!! I am going to start my OPKs today... It is only CD10...So am not holding out for a positive OPK.... I have IBS and it is playing up at the moment...I have also been getting weird headaches for the past week...where it really hurts if I move my head, like walking up the stairs aggrevates it.
> 
> Well I hope I am welcome to pop on later and see how you all are x

Course your welcome MrsLQ :flower:

Ive suffered with IBS for years very painful, but ive got a terrible diet so i dont help myself :dohh: sorry to hear about the headaches could that not be your Sinusitis? if any worse id go see your doctor sweetie.

We all heading up to the dreaded 2ww so pop over when ever you want there is always someone on :kiss:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

poppy666 said:


> Morning Ding Dongs :happydance:
> 
> Tink we all rooting for ya :hugs:
> China Girl pic's not as freaky as you thought :haha: Tell your dh thanks :kiss:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies just a random thought crossed my mind early this morning... Whats the best :sex: position?? I was thinking women on top, but then it wont stay up there will it ( his :spermy: not his rodger dodger) :haha:
> 
> Hmmm never really thought of this before but it must help to have right position x

Morning Poppy, Think the missionary position (man on top) is ment to be the best or from behind, it allows for deeper penatration and thus those ickle spermies will be just a tad closer:haha:

MrsLQ I only started posting again on here this month and the girlies have made me feel very welcome, come and join the gang:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh not telling dh best from behind he'll have me tied over the bed all next week without a break :rofl::rofl:

I'll say missionary position less hassle and pain :blush: dont half hurt that way :nope:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

poppy666 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh not telling dh best from behind he'll have me tied over the bed all next week without a break :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I'll say missionary position less hassle and pain :blush: dont half hurt that way :nope:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: yeah not told dh either, have you tried putting a pillow under your bottom and raising your hips after :sex:to help the little fellas along, must admit I havn't tried that one yet as hubby would make me laugh and that could get rather messy:haha::haha:


----------



## poppy666

Dh already offered to hold my legs up but i nicely said 'not on your nelly' pfft im not a rag doll :haha: but will do the pillow for half hour ewwwwwwwwwww then run toilet ha ha x


----------



## natalies1982

i was thinking him on top to we tend to do it with me on top but mite change that his month lol


----------



## phoebe

MORNING DING DONGERS!!!
hope all is well with u lovely ladies, i'm good still being tormented by the witch, but am mostly deffo looking forward to joining doing the dtd club!!!:sex::rofl: anyways ss to keep disappearing on u guys, but lousy work is ruining my playtime on here. still at least its me last shift and then 3 days off wahooo!!!:happydance::yipee::fool: then i can keep up with this huge thread:rofl: so on that note, i will say hope all is well in planet ding dong xx a huge hello to my friends :friends: and welcome to any new chicks on the block:hi::hug: hugs to all xxx phoebe xxx

hey poppy i will try and get the ding dong logo when i have enough posts as i'm assuming thats why its not letting nab it just yet :dohh:

hugs and :dust: to all xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

to all my fellow ding dong crew please do add moi to ur lists. so i can keep up with u all hugs xxxx:dust::hug:


----------



## natalies1982

i just added you Phoebe to the end of my long list lol


----------



## phoebe

natalies1982 said:


> i just added you Phoebe to the end of my long list lol

WOOHOO!!! thanks hun xxxx:hugs:

i shall get myself to getting a list ready too in next few days lol xxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Yep added you to my list too huni!


----------



## phoebe

WOOHOO!!! thanks hun xxxx:hugs:

i shall get myself to getting a list ready too in next few days lol xxxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## China girl

I gotcha phoebe:flower:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Morning Ding Dongs :happydance:
> 
> Tink we all rooting for ya :hugs:
> China Girl pic's not as freaky as you thought :haha: Tell your dh thanks :kiss:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies just a random thought crossed my mind early this morning... Whats the best :sex: position?? I was thinking women on top, but then it wont stay up there will it ( his :spermy: not his rodger dodger) :haha:
> 
> Hmmm never really thought of this before but it must help to have right position x

My vote is for Doggy(from the back) or missionary style...can't go wrong with either one:thumbup:


----------



## China girl

natalies1982 said:


> Good morning all
> 
> im also RH neg never had any probs with my first pregnancy and holly was negative like me.
> 
> my 2nd i had a bleed at 30 weeks so needed the injection but didnt need it after matthew was born as he was also negative
> 
> my 3rd i bled alot so had to keep having it but Samuel was also negative so didnt need it after
> 
> now i know my OH is also A- so there is no chance of having a + baby so im happy as means no more injections.
> 
> my CBFM asked for a stick this morning and i got a low, will be intresting to see when it picks up a high this cycle.
> 
> im off to the Gym this morning but dont feel great tbh feel abit sick
> 
> hope u all have a good day

I didn't really have any problems with either one of my pregnancies. I had shots with both of mine. I also had to pay for the shots because insurance does not cover it. Small price to pay to protect your LO


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> morning girls, you have been busy!!! i had to read 5 pages just to say good morning...everyone seems to be doing great though, so thats good...well BD last night even though i was soooooooo tired, and it wasn't me nagging for it either!! OH dragged me to bed!!!:rofl::haha:....i cant believe ill be in 2WW soon, how am i going to cope?? guess ill have to come on here and moan...:growlmad:...:hugs: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> lol The same thing happened to me last night with DH, thats why i just disappeared :blush:
> 
> Well thats how i'm getting through my TTW, moaning on here lol thank goodness I have you lot to keep me sane.....or blissfully insane lol :wacko:
> 
> Not feeling too bad this morning, nausea kept up till late evening yesterday, and was a little queasy this morning. Counting down the days till I can test lol Since I have IC'S gonna start on 10DPO just in case...lol I have 2 CBDigi for 'that special occasion' PMAClick to expand...

Well that explains it!! No wonder this thread was a ghost town last night everybody was:sex::sex:...me included:haha:
Sweetie I hope you get to feeling better:flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> morning girls, you have been busy!!! i had to read 5 pages just to say good morning...everyone seems to be doing great though, so thats good...well BD last night even though i was soooooooo tired, and it wasn't me nagging for it either!! OH dragged me to bed!!!:rofl::haha:....i cant believe ill be in 2WW soon, how am i going to cope?? guess ill have to come on here and moan...:growlmad:...:hugs: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> lol The same thing happened to me last night with DH, thats why i just disappeared :blush:
> 
> Well thats how i'm getting through my TTW, moaning on here lol thank goodness I have you lot to keep me sane.....or blissfully insane lol :wacko:
> 
> Not feeling too bad this morning, nausea kept up till late evening yesterday, and was a little queasy this morning. Counting down the days till I can test lol Since I have IC'S gonna start on 10DPO just in case...lol I have 2 CBDigi for 'that special occasion' PMAClick to expand...
> 
> Well that explains it!! No wonder this thread was a ghost town last night everybody was:sex::sex:...me included:haha:
> Sweetie I hope you get to feeling better:flower:Click to expand...

lol a big Babydance night for the Ding Dongers huh? :haha: xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

Good Morning Lady Ding Dongs!!! :haha:

So glad to see everybody moving along this morning!! DH and I were all made up by last evening, so that's why I was scarce too! :winkwink: we had some WONDERFUL make-up :sex: (if I don't say so myself) teehee :happydance: plus it was the perfect start for my every other day up to Ov day plan. yay!! 

Defo missionary or doggy is the best for conception...i agree with you girls. maybe spooning for an alternative...I think we got 2 out of 3 positions last night :haha: 

Poppy :rofl: DH would have you tied to the bed!!! lolol but at least then you wouldn't have to worry about his motivation for it! :rofl:

This morning, my dh (he's so cute) asked me while he was having coffee..."Amor {we call each other 'amor' a lot}, so do you think you've *conceived* last night?" {emphasis on the 'conceived'} :haha: i just said "no" in a cheery way, and poor thing he suddenly looked so disappointed. so he said, "why not?" looking totally puzzled and i told him b/c it's too early. and he just said "oh!" poor baby! i'm going to have to be careful not to dash his hopes like that again. i suppose it's remotely possible if I Ov by cd13 or so, but last month i Ov'd on cd15. :nope: *sigh* 

well, so then he starts saying maybe he's too old to have children, blah blah...don't worry, i don't let him go down that route of thinking. PMA PMA PMA!!! 

well, i won't be on here much this morning girls. got to leave for my doc appointment in an hour...i'll let you girls know what we talk about. i hope she will be receptive to what i have to say about all this and maybe help me get a plan started for moving things along if we don't get our bfp this time. two hour drive to see the doc...:dohh: blah. got to find a new one close by...

:hug: and :dust:

oh and welcome to the new girls!! we're glad you're here!! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

natalies1982 said:


> im really tired to
> 
> lol power nap that sounds like a good idea my youngest is at nursery this afternoon so i could sneak one in b4 the school run.
> 
> tinkerbell good luck hun when is AF due?

:haha: AF not due till 7th October, but I'll be 15DPO by then. Kinda hoping for an earlier result of the BFP kind by then lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MrsLQ said:


> Morning Ladies....
> 
> Please can I join??? My 2ww will end whilst I am on my very delayed honeymoon. I am thinking it would be perfect to find out I PG whilst I am there!! I am going to start my OPKs today... It is only CD10...So am not holding out for a positive OPK.... I have IBS and it is playing up at the moment...I have also been getting weird headaches for the past week...where it really hurts if I move my head, like walking up the stairs aggrevates it.
> 
> Well I hope I am welcome to pop on later and see how you all are x

Nice to meet you! Welcome to Team Ding Dong (you might have to track back a bit to see the history of that lol) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> to all my fellow ding dong crew please do add moi to ur lists. so i can keep up with u all hugs xxxx:dust::hug:

Okeys, I'll go add you now! Great to see you back x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> Good Morning Lady Ding Dongs!!! :haha:
> 
> So glad to see everybody moving along this morning!! DH and I were all made up by last evening, so that's why I was scarce too! :winkwink: we had some WONDERFUL make-up :sex: (if I don't say so myself) teehee :happydance: plus it was the perfect start for my every other day up to Ov day plan. yay!!
> 
> Defo missionary or doggy is the best for conception...i agree with you girls. maybe spooning for an alternative...I think we got 2 out of 3 positions last night :haha:
> 
> Poppy :rofl: DH would have you tied to the bed!!! lolol but at least then you wouldn't have to worry about his motivation for it! :rofl:
> 
> This morning, my dh (he's so cute) asked me while he was having coffee..."Amor {we call each other 'amor' a lot}, so do you think you've *conceived* last night?" {emphasis on the 'conceived'} :haha: i just said "no" in a cheery way, and poor thing he suddenly looked so disappointed. so he said, "why not?" looking totally puzzled and i told him b/c it's too early. and he just said "oh!" poor baby! i'm going to have to be careful not to dash his hopes like that again. i suppose it's remotely possible if I Ov by cd13 or so, but last month i Ov'd on cd15. :nope: *sigh*
> 
> well, so then he starts saying maybe he's too old to have children, blah blah...don't worry, i don't let him go down that route of thinking. PMA PMA PMA!!!
> 
> well, i won't be on here much this morning girls. got to leave for my doc appointment in an hour...i'll let you girls know what we talk about. i hope she will be receptive to what i have to say about all this and maybe help me get a plan started for moving things along if we don't get our bfp this time. two hour drive to see the doc...:dohh: blah. got to find a new one close by...
> 
> :hug: and :dust:
> 
> oh and welcome to the new girls!! we're glad you're here!! :hugs:

Yay! Glad you got it all sorted, and DH is being a darl.....or amor.... :) Hoping you have a good productive time at the doctors! Report back when your home x


----------



## TTC2308

Good Morning Ladies

Sorry I havent been back on, work and my 2 year old is keeping me busy. I have to say with my daughter it was hubby on top and pillow under hips. Good Luck to all you girls this month. :witch: is here for another 3 days and then its countown to O time. 

BTW can someone add me to the list :winkwink:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTC2308 said:


> Good Morning Ladies
> 
> Sorry I havent been back on, work and my 2 year old is keeping me busy. I have to say with my daughter it was hubby on top and pillow under hips. Good Luck to all you girls this month. :witch: is here for another 3 days and then its countown to O time.
> 
> BTW can someone add me to the list :winkwink:

Ok :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I was thinking, PK2OF8, can you edit your first post to include a list of us gals in case we run out of room on our siggies? I dunno, what does everybody else think? x


----------



## Damita

Yeah that sounds like a plan to me :)


----------



## TTC2308

The pillow worked for me with my daughter. Good Luck!


----------



## TTC2308

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Woohoo, the list is getting longer:thumbup:

Just hope I've got enough room for all the :bfp: we're all gonna get ay girlies:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Daisys_mummy said:


> Woohoo, the list is getting longer:thumbup:
> 
> Just hope I've got enough room for all the :bfp: we're all gonna get ay girlies:happydance:

Oh I so hope so! Now test time is getting closer I'm getting more and more worried :( :dohh:


----------



## TTC2308

Oh I so hope so! Now test time is getting closer I'm getting more and more worried :( :dohh:[/QUOTE]

Only a week left until you test :happydance: I still have about 16 days until O day. :cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTC2308 said:


> Oh I so hope so! Now test time is getting closer I'm getting more and more worried :( :dohh:

Only a week left until you test :happydance: I still have about 16 days until O day. :cry:[/QUOTE]

lol I know, I should be grateful. It will be here soon enough. Awww O day will soon come round and now your in Team Ding Dong you'll have plenty to do whilst waiting! 

Having pains now. Implantation pain? FX! Whats your plan this month? This was my first cycle charting x


----------



## TTC2308

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I so hope so! Now test time is getting closer I'm getting more and more worried :( :dohh:
> 
> Only a week left until you test :happydance: I still have about 16 days until O day. :cry:Click to expand...

lol I know, I should be grateful. It will be here soon enough. Awww O day will soon come round and now your in Team Ding Dong you'll have plenty to do whilst waiting! 

Having pains now. Implantation pain? FX! Whats your plan this month? This was my first cycle charting x[/QUOTE]

It's only my second month trying and I'm hoping it happens pretty soon. I said I wanted another baby when my daughter turns 2 and I am running out of time. She turns 3 in January.


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I was thinking, PK2OF8, can you edit your first post to include a list of us gals in case we run out of room on our siggies? I dunno, what does everybody else think? x

That's a great idea Tink :thumbup:

My list keeps getting bigger and dont know if it will hold anymore & when all the BFPs come it will look great :hugs: I feel like a Taxi today running everyone everywhere driving me nuts, still waiting to pick my son up from college so escaped on here for 5 mins.

PK Hope everything goes ok at the Doc's for you sweetie :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Hmmmmmmmmmm China girl i dont think doggy style is going to happen i dont want all my wobbly bits flying all over the place :rofl: so missionary it is i can hide under the covers :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTC2308 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I so hope so! Now test time is getting closer I'm getting more and more worried :( :dohh:
> 
> Only a week left until you test :happydance: I still have about 16 days until O day. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> lol I know, I should be grateful. It will be here soon enough. Awww O day will soon come round and now your in Team Ding Dong you'll have plenty to do whilst waiting!
> 
> Having pains now. Implantation pain? FX! Whats your plan this month? This was my first cycle charting xClick to expand...

It's only my second month trying and I'm hoping it happens pretty soon. I said I wanted another baby when my daughter turns 2 and I am running out of time. She turns 3 in January.[/QUOTE]

Awww, it will happen. FX this is your cycle! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm China girl i dont think doggy style is going to happen i dont want all my wobbly bits flying all over the place :rofl: so missionary it is i can hide under the covers :haha:

:rofl: yeah, I get you... sounds familier :rofl: Anyhow ladies, if you want to be creative with positioning then i think you should go for it, you can always 'finish' in the missionary. :blush:


----------



## Damita

I hope we all get lucky this cycle, this is my second cycle and would love to be pregnant by xmas :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> I hope we all get lucky this cycle, this is my second cycle and would love to be pregnant by xmas :)

With team spirit like ours, we could all be celebrating our :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Damita

yay :dance:


----------



## poppy666

Im sure there will be a lot of ladies lucky this cycle :hugs: 

Check my avatar out :rofl:


----------



## TTC2308

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> I hope we all get lucky this cycle, this is my second cycle and would love to be pregnant by xmas :)
> 
> With team spirit like ours, we could all be celebrating our :bfp: :happydance:Click to expand...

Maybe lots of :bfp: in October and :baby: in July/August 2011!!!!


----------



## Damita

:haha: poppy I love it!

Yay that would be so cute!


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> I hope we all get lucky this cycle, this is my second cycle and would love to be pregnant by xmas :)
> 
> With team spirit like ours, we could all be celebrating our :bfp: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe lots of :bfp: in October and :baby: in July/August 2011!!!!Click to expand...

Awww summer :baby: .... little girl in summer that would make my family complete :cry: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> I hope we all get lucky this cycle, this is my second cycle and would love to be pregnant by xmas :)
> 
> With team spirit like ours, we could all be celebrating our :bfp: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe lots of :bfp: in October and :baby: in July/August 2011!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww summer :baby: .... little girl in summer that would make my family complete :cry: xClick to expand...

If I was to dream how it would be, this is exactly what I would dream of too! Loving the Avatar :rofl: :happydance:


----------



## LEW32

Hello,

I am new to this board and have been lurking for a few days....I would love to join this group- I am hoping for a BFP by xmas, I can't think of a better present!

A little about me, I am 32 and my Hubs is 31. I have been off the pill for about 9 months...we just started officially 'trying'. I am nervous and excited....It feels like such a long time that we waited to actually 'try'!
My cycles vary a little, but hoping that I will O in a few days. I am trying OPKs, but no + yet.
So, if AF doesn't show on the 16th, I will be testing!

Good Luck to everyone here!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Would love to have a summer baby, Daisy's birthday is right on top of xmas, 18th Dec and mine is 22nd Dec, being that close to xmas sucks:cry:

you get one pressie for birthday and xmas, and havn't even attepted a birthday party for her yet:wacko:


----------



## Damita

:wave: welcome to the group :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this board and have been lurking for a few days....I would love to join this group- I am hoping for a BFP by xmas, I can't think of a better present!
> 
> A little about me, I am 32 and my Hubs is 31. I have been off the pill for about 9 months...we just started officially 'trying'. I am nervous and excited....It feels like such a long time that we waited to actually 'try'!
> My cycles vary a little, but hoping that I will O in a few days. I am trying OPKs, but no + yet.
> So, if AF doesn't show on the 16th, I will be testing!
> 
> Good Luck to everyone here!

:hugs: Welcome! I gatecrashed cause my buddies are here, so I'm further along in my cycle. Excited for you! :dust: x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

If I've not fallen by March 2011, I'm gonna avoid that month like the plague:haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

LEW32 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this board and have been lurking for a few days....I would love to join this group- I am hoping for a BFP by xmas, I can't think of a better present!
> 
> A little about me, I am 32 and my Hubs is 31. I have been off the pill for about 9 months...we just started officially 'trying'. I am nervous and excited....It feels like such a long time that we waited to actually 'try'!
> My cycles vary a little, but hoping that I will O in a few days. I am trying OPKs, but no + yet.
> So, if AF doesn't show on the 16th, I will be testing!
> 
> Good Luck to everyone here!

Welcome Welcome Welcome:thumbup: God this group is getting bigger by the minute:haha:


----------



## TTC2308

LEW32 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this board and have been lurking for a few days....I would love to join this group- I am hoping for a BFP by xmas, I can't think of a better present!
> 
> A little about me, I am 32 and my Hubs is 31. I have been off the pill for about 9 months...we just started officially 'trying'. I am nervous and excited....It feels like such a long time that we waited to actually 'try'!
> My cycles vary a little, but hoping that I will O in a few days. I am trying OPKs, but no + yet.
> So, if AF doesn't show on the 16th, I will be testing!
> 
> Good Luck to everyone here!

Welcome to the board/ FX for you \\:D/


----------



## LEW32

Thanks! 
Can I ask, where did the name 'Team Ding Dong' come from? :)

Its so nice to hear other people's stories and feel connected when you are avoiding telling anyone IRL! 

I am on CD12 , is there anyone else close to that?


----------



## poppy666

:dance:Heyyy LEW32 welcome aboard :dance: testing a few days before me, good luck sweetie :hugs: Is this your 1st :baby:


----------



## Damita

I'm CD12 but I have long cycles so won't ovulate until CD16-CD21.. rubbish eh??

Dunno where team ding dong came from :haha:


----------



## LEW32

Poppy- yes! this will be our first baby (no idea how to do the adorable little smileys yet!)
Right now, we have 2 VERY overweight cats that are my babies....but that's it.

Damita- long cycles ARE a bummer! I have no idea when I O, just guessing it will be in the next few days. My cycles have been as short as 25 days and as long as 33, so it might be hard for me to figure it out if the OPK doesn't work.
Guess that just means more 'fun' over the next few weeks just in case!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok girls i take it i gotta drag OH kicking and screaming, to jump his bones into the bedroom..((or anywhere)):rofl:
> POPPY, PK, PHOEBE ill let you know how i get on....;) im prob not O but just to be safe!!
> is every one else still dealing with :witch:.....the :witch: shud be banned for the next 9 month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i like the "or anywhere" part lol :rofl: too bad we don't always have that much privacy... :dohh:
> 
> i'm hoping tomorrow will be my last day with :witch: was pretty light this am when i got up, so i'm hoping after tomorrow she'll be good and gone. i'd love to banish her for the next 9 months!!! haha :haha: doing my best to work on it!! then i'll start singing like in the wizard of Oz... "ding dong the :witch: is dead, which old :witch:? the wicked :witch: ding dong the wicked :witch: is dead!!!!" :rofl: ah yes, i do love musicals too... :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: :rofl: :haha: see pg 25 This is where it originated. A little song from our founder PK2of8 that quickly was adopted as our theme song. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Thanks!
> Can I ask, where did the name 'Team Ding Dong' come from? :)
> 
> Its so nice to hear other people's stories and feel connected when you are avoiding telling anyone IRL!
> 
> I am on CD12 , is there anyone else close to that?

Ok Team Ding Dong originated from our theme song when all our AF's dont arrive & it was PK who posted it on one of her posts ( would you believe i had to go back to page 30 for this?) :haha:

ding dong the :witch: is dead, which old :witch: ? the wicked :witch: ! ding dong the wicked :witch: is dead!!


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok girls i take it i gotta drag OH kicking and screaming, to jump his bones into the bedroom..((or anywhere)):rofl:
> POPPY, PK, PHOEBE ill let you know how i get on....;) im prob not O but just to be safe!!
> is every one else still dealing with :witch:.....the :witch: shud be banned for the next 9 month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i like the "or anywhere" part lol :rofl: too bad we don't always have that much privacy... :dohh:
> 
> i'm hoping tomorrow will be my last day with :witch: was pretty light this am when i got up, so i'm hoping after tomorrow she'll be good and gone. i'd love to banish her for the next 9 months!!! haha :haha: doing my best to work on it!! then i'll start singing like in the wizard of Oz... "ding dong the :witch: is dead, which old :witch:? the wicked :witch: ding dong the wicked :witch: is dead!!!!" :rofl: ah yes, i do love musicals too... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: :rofl: :haha: see pg 25 This is where it originated. A little song from our founder PK2of8 that quickly was adopted as our theme song. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I thought it was page 30 :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok girls i take it i gotta drag OH kicking and screaming, to jump his bones into the bedroom..((or anywhere)):rofl:
> POPPY, PK, PHOEBE ill let you know how i get on....;) im prob not O but just to be safe!!
> is every one else still dealing with :witch:.....the :witch: shud be banned for the next 9 month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i like the "or anywhere" part lol :rofl: too bad we don't always have that much privacy... :dohh:
> 
> i'm hoping tomorrow will be my last day with :witch: was pretty light this am when i got up, so i'm hoping after tomorrow she'll be good and gone. i'd love to banish her for the next 9 months!!! haha :haha: doing my best to work on it!! then i'll start singing like in the wizard of Oz... "ding dong the :witch: is dead, which old :witch:? the wicked :witch: ding dong the wicked :witch: is dead!!!!" :rofl: ah yes, i do love musicals too... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: :rofl: :haha: see pg 25 This is where it originated. A little song from our founder PK2of8 that quickly was adopted as our theme song. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was page 30 :haha:Click to expand...

lol Theres nearly something on every blooming page! The song was origianlly posted on 25, and Team ding dong just kinda got born out of it :haha: Loving it :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Poppy- yes! this will be our first baby (no idea how to do the adorable little smileys yet!)
> Right now, we have 2 VERY overweight cats that are my babies....but that's it.
> 
> Damita- long cycles ARE a bummer! I have no idea when I O, just guessing it will be in the next few days. My cycles have been as short as 25 days and as long as 33, so it might be hard for me to figure it out if the OPK doesn't work.
> Guess that just means more 'fun' over the next few weeks just in case!

Aww bless your 1st :hugs: well we all be rooting for you this month sweetie & loads of :dust::dust:

ps your smileys are to the right hand side of you when typing a message, just click on anyone you like or click on MORE if you cant find one your looking for x


----------



## LEW32

Thanks All!

I LOVE the team name....just awesome :haha::haha:

I will be routing for all of you as well! It looks like some of you are pros at detecting Os, PG, etc...so may be looking to all of you for advice soon. I don't think I have the discipline to temp, so I am REALLY hoping the OPKs work this month 
( I tried them last month just to detect O even though we weren't officially trying and I never got even close to a positive)

:dust: to all!!!!

PS- this :baby: might be the cutest thing I ever saw!


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Thanks All!
> 
> I LOVE the team name....just awesome :haha::haha:
> 
> I will be routing for all of you as well! It looks like some of you are pros at detecting Os, PG, etc...so may be looking to all of you for advice soon. I don't think I have the discipline to temp, so I am REALLY hoping the OPKs work this month
> ( I tried them last month just to detect O even though we weren't officially trying and I never got even close to a positive)
> 
> :dust: to all!!!!
> 
> PS- this :baby: might be the cutest thing I ever saw!


I dont know much about anything to be honest apart from how to put it in :rofl::rofl::rofl: god sorry im in a funny mood today :haha:

You found the pics lol :baby: :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> Thanks All!
> 
> I LOVE the team name....just awesome :haha::haha:
> 
> I will be routing for all of you as well! It looks like some of you are pros at detecting Os, PG, etc...so may be looking to all of you for advice soon. I don't think I have the discipline to temp, so I am REALLY hoping the OPKs work this month
> ( I tried them last month just to detect O even though we weren't officially trying and I never got even close to a positive)
> 
> :dust: to all!!!!
> 
> PS- this :baby: might be the cutest thing I ever saw!

:baby: Isn't it just! I have just about got the hang of it all now, so would love to help you with anything your unsure of. My chart if you ever wanna look at it is hyper-linked to my ticker below (The pink line in my signature) x


----------



## LEW32

Yes, found the pix- thanks Poppy! (I felt silly after I asked- I realized it was because I was doing a 'quick reply'.)

Thanks Tink! I looked at your chart- but MAN is it ever confusing! I guess you are temping and monitoring CM? 

If I don't get a +OPK by Monday, I am not sure what is going on with me!

I am a bit nervous about becoming preggers just because I gained alot of weight over the past year (and I was never skinny to begin with!)...I just hope I didn't increase my chances for health issues for me a or a :baby:! (I know I should have PMA though!)


----------



## poppy666

Im not sure which OPKs your using but if you struggle with them try the clearblue digital ov monitor you cant go wrong with them n they cheaper to buy off ebay :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> Yes, found the pix- thanks Poppy! (I felt silly after I asked- I realized it was because I was doing a 'quick reply'.)
> 
> Thanks Tink! I looked at your chart- but MAN is it ever confusing! I guess you are temping and monitoring CM?
> 
> If I don't get a +OPK by Monday, I am not sure what is going on with me!
> 
> I am a bit nervous about becoming preggers just because I gained alot of weight over the past year (and I was never skinny to begin with!)...I just hope I didn't increase my chances for health issues for me a or a :baby:! (I know I should have PMA though!)

Yeah temping, monitoring CM CP and OPK'S. Thought I would go the whole hog lol :haha: 

I gained some weight too, might have something to do with sitting on here all day :haha: x


----------



## Kylarsmom

hey, can you count me in? My period is due Oct. 29


----------



## poppy666

Kylarsmom said:


> hey, can you count me in? My period is due Oct. 29

Welcome aboard sweetie, think there is a few ladies af later than 19th on here :happydance: its getting very busy this thread :haha:.

Hope your doing ok Kylarsmom, have you been ttc long? x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

LEW32 said:


> Thanks!
> Can I ask, where did the name 'Team Ding Dong' come from? :)
> 
> Its so nice to hear other people's stories and feel connected when you are avoiding telling anyone IRL!
> 
> I am on CD12 , is there anyone else close to that?

I'm on CD10 at the mo, last 3 cycles have been 29 days dead on, so AF is due 19th October.

I didn't think I have the patience to temp but am giving it a go this month, I only started on CD4 I think though as I didn't have the right thermometer:dohh:


----------



## LEW32

Just testing out the new siggy....still messing with things on here...


----------



## natalies1982

im on cd9/10 forgot to add AF is due 18th

god i feel really sick again, it passed earlier but now feel like i could be sick blueuugh


----------



## LEW32

Good luck Daisys_mum! I may be right around the same time! My AF is variable...so I don't even think I can consider it late until the 19-20th anyway!


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm China girl i dont think doggy style is going to happen i dont want all my wobbly bits flying all over the place :rofl: so missionary it is i can hide under the covers :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Poppy I have some wobbly bits too...but girlfriend...hmmmm, it don't stop me!!:rofl:...


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmm China girl i dont think doggy style is going to happen i dont want all my wobbly bits flying all over the place :rofl: so missionary it is i can hide under the covers :haha:
> 
> :rofl: yeah, I get you... sounds familier :rofl: Anyhow ladies, if you want to be creative with positioning then i think you should go for it, you can always 'finish' in the missionary. :blush:Click to expand...

So true Tink...so true:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Dont stop me if ive had a drink, but boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy i know how much it wobbles if sober so i try to cover up as much as i can or guide his hands away from it :rofl:


----------



## China girl

LEW32 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this board and have been lurking for a few days....I would love to join this group- I am hoping for a BFP by xmas, I can't think of a better present!
> 
> A little about me, I am 32 and my Hubs is 31. I have been off the pill for about 9 months...we just started officially 'trying'. I am nervous and excited....It feels like such a long time that we waited to actually 'try'!
> My cycles vary a little, but hoping that I will O in a few days. I am trying OPKs, but no + yet.
> So, if AF doesn't show on the 16th, I will be testing!
> 
> Good Luck to everyone here!

Welcome LEW32:flower:


----------



## LEW32

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmm China girl i dont think doggy style is going to happen i dont want all my wobbly bits flying all over the place :rofl: so missionary it is i can hide under the covers :haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> Poppy I have some wobbly bits too...but girlfriend...hmmmm, it don't stop me!!:rofl:...Click to expand...

Me either!! Although Lights OFF is a requirement!:blush:


----------



## poppy666

Lights off for deffo or he just dont get it :haha:


----------



## LEW32

alright...I NEED to go back to work! yikes!


----------



## China girl

Ha....my DH likes to see my wobbly bits:rofl:...so NO lights off for me!!!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Got to agree, Lights have to be OFF but think I have to get some black out curtains for when we get a bit frisky in the morn:haha:


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> alright...I NEED to go back to work! yikes!

Have fun :haha: cya later sweetie x

Daisys_mummy my dh dont get it in the mornings i dont function till 11ish lol... any other time is fine :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Ha....my DH likes to see my wobbly bits:rofl:...so NO lights off for me!!!

Brave women :haha: my dh dont mind mine, its me who dont like it wobbling lol x


----------



## Damita

:haha: lights on ;)


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Ha....my DH likes to see my wobbly bits:rofl:...so NO lights off for me!!!
> 
> Brave women :haha: my dh dont mind mine, its me who dont like it wobbling lol xClick to expand...

Ha..I'm cool with it, but not mirrors. DH wants to see himself :sex:...that's where I draw the line:nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:shipw::shipw::shipw::shipw: lolz

I only got ofline to make dinner and come back to wobbly bits talk :rofl: This is me above :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Ha....my DH likes to see my wobbly bits:rofl:...so NO lights off for me!!!
> 
> Brave women :haha: my dh dont mind mine, its me who dont like it wobbling lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Ha..I'm cool with it, but not mirrors. DH wants to see himself :sex:...that's where I draw the line:nope:Click to expand...

If my DH wanted to see himself :sex: with me id buy him a blow up doll he can do it with that :rofl: not me :nope:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :shipw::shipw::shipw::shipw: lolz
> 
> I only got ofline to make dinner and come back to wobbly bits talk :rofl: This is me above :rofl:

:rofl: That is so funny lol...


----------



## LEW32

oh my! I am getting seasick! :rofl:

But, looks about right!

Not to get too, ummm, graphic, but I think between mission and doggie is the best! If you turn yourselves halfway over, ya know?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Don't know if you guys in the US have a similar store, but I went to Primark today. I just went up to change into my new PJ's An all in one, babygo type thing with feet. DH is :rofl: not something to wear around Ovulation! he he, i don't care I'm positively toasty!


----------



## LEW32

you mean footie pjs? So fun!


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Don't know if you guys in the US have a similar store, but I went to Primark today. I just went up to change into my new PJ's An all in one, babygo type thing with feet. DH is :rofl: not something to wear around Ovulation! he he, i don't care I'm positively toasty!

Will keep them in mind if i want a quiet night no need to pretend ive got a headache :haha:


----------



## Damita

:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Something like these :https://www.thefashionpolice.net/images/2008/09/11/adult_footed_pyjamas.jpg


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: found a good website......

https://www.the-all-in-one-company.co.uk/adult_onesie.php


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Don't know if you guys in the US have a similar store, but I went to Primark today. I just went up to change into my new PJ's An all in one, babygo type thing with feet. DH is :rofl: not something to wear around Ovulation! he he, i don't care I'm positively toasty!

Might have to invest in some for when the weather gets really cold:blush:

Poppy what a great idea:rofl::rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

OH HOW FUN! i didn't think you could get those in adult sizes...used to wear them all the time as a kid! lol :winkwink: i don't know tho...not sure that would keep dh off me... 'specially if i had nothing on underneath...he might like that whole unzipping part.... :haha::haha::rofl:

welcome to our new girls Lew32 and ....:dohh: sorry i can't remember the other girl's name...ka(something)... :flower:sorry hun...i'll get it down. :hugs:

oh and i will definitely go back to the first post and make a pretty list of everybody's names. will be easier to keep track of our :bfp:s that way too! if you girls have any suggestions or want anything else added after i get it done, let me know. if i miss anybody, let me know too...i promise it won't be on purpose! this thread is HUGE now!!! :happydance:


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Something like these :https://www.thefashionpolice.net/images/2008/09/11/adult_footed_pyjamas.jpg

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:...Tink you looking all Sexy & Toasty:haha:


----------



## Damita

:haha: they are great should of got one today I was there buying jumpers :)


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> OH HOW FUN! i didn't think you could get those in adult sizes...used to wear them all the time as a kid! lol :winkwink: i don't know tho...not sure that would keep dh off me... 'specially if i had nothing on underneath...he might like that whole unzipping part.... :haha::haha::rofl:
> 
> welcome to our new girls Lew32 and ....:dohh: sorry i can't remember the other girl's name...ka(something)... :flower:sorry hun...i'll get it down. :hugs:
> 
> oh and i will definitely go back to the first post and make a pretty list of everybody's names. will be easier to keep track of our :bfp:s that way too! if you girls have any suggestions or want anything else added after i get it done, let me know. if i miss anybody, let me know too...i promise it won't be on purpose! this thread is HUGE now!!! :happydance:

Hey PK how did your day go sweetie? Great idea about editing the first post cos im running out of room on my signature with the rate this thread is growing :haha: CHECK MY AVATAR OUT :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Something like these :https://www.thefashionpolice.net/images/2008/09/11/adult_footed_pyjamas.jpg
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:...Tink you looking all Sexy & Toasty:haha:Click to expand...

Think my boys would take the p**s :haha:


----------



## TTC2308

Damita said:


> :haha: they are great should of got one today I was there buying jumpers :)

:haha: Feet pajamas are great, but I dont think they would kee DH off of me either. Too hot for them in Florida though. :wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

ok, girls---update:

so went to the doc and ehhhh.... i'm a bit disappointed. she doesn't want to run bloodwork until after Christmas if no bfp by then. she tried to say a solid year of trying from the time i started charting, and i was like "no way!" (that wouldn't be until next summer!!) i reiterated that we've been actively trying since May, so that was when she said after Christmas then. otherwise, she gave me a script for a SA for dh, so we'll have to try to schedule a time...means another 2 hour drive to get back to our old hometown for that just b/c we don't have an established doc here yet. sucks. the drive i mean. but i am glad we got the SA script. i hope we can get it done soon. i'm so tired of waiting. i know some girls have been waiting way longer than me...i'm so impatient. :nope: well of course fx'd it won't come to any of that...maybe this time will finally be it! maybe we'll our SA scheduled and get our :bfp: right after...i hope!!!!


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Hey PK how did your day go sweetie? Great idea about editing the first post cos im running out of room on my signature with the rate this thread is growing :haha: CHECK MY AVATAR OUT :hugs:

LOVE your new avatar poppy!!!! lolol :rofl: that's AWESOME!!


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> ok, girls---update:
> 
> so went to the doc and ehhhh.... i'm a bit disappointed. she doesn't want to run bloodwork until after Christmas if no bfp by then. she tried to say a solid year of trying from the time i started charting, and i was like "no way!" (that wouldn't be until next summer!!) i reiterated that we've been actively trying since May, so that was when she said after Christmas then. otherwise, she gave me a script for a SA for dh, so we'll have to try to schedule a time...means another 2 hour drive to get back to our old hometown for that just b/c we don't have an established doc here yet. sucks. the drive i mean. but i am glad we got the SA script. i hope we can get it done soon. i'm so tired of waiting. i know some girls have been waiting way longer than me...i'm so impatient. :nope: well of course fx'd it won't come to any of that...maybe this time will finally be it! maybe we'll our SA scheduled and get our :bfp: right after...i hope!!!!

Awww Pk :hugs: christmas is not that far away now & you never know there could be a little beanie cooking away in there before christmas anyways :kiss: Hope your ok xxx


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Hey PK how did your day go sweetie? Great idea about editing the first post cos im running out of room on my signature with the rate this thread is growing :haha: CHECK MY AVATAR OUT :hugs:
> 
> LOVE your new avatar poppy!!!! lolol :rofl: that's AWESOME!!Click to expand...

I was bored no dh to play with :blush:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> I was bored no dh to play with :blush:

:rofl::rofl: lolol boredom is always when the trouble starts!!!! lololol :haha:

otherwise, thank you poppy :hugs: i'm ok. i was hoping for a little more proactive approach i guess, but what i got is better than nothing. :shrug:

eh well...i gotta go make a few work calls. but i'll be back on later girlies...will get that first post edited with TEAM DING DONG names later this evening!! catch you girls later!! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I was bored no dh to play with :blush:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: lolol boredom is always when the trouble starts!!!! lololol :haha:
> 
> otherwise, thank you poppy :hugs: i'm ok. i was hoping for a little more proactive approach i guess, but what i got is better than nothing. :shrug:
> 
> eh well...i gotta go make a few work calls. but i'll be back on later girlies...will get that first post edited with TEAM DING DONG names later this evening!! catch you girls later!! :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

Good i like trouble :haha: see you later sweetie n cant wait to see us all on front page lol god im a saddo getting excited about something like that :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> ok, girls---update:
> 
> so went to the doc and ehhhh.... i'm a bit disappointed. she doesn't want to run bloodwork until after Christmas if no bfp by then. she tried to say a solid year of trying from the time i started charting, and i was like "no way!" (that wouldn't be until next summer!!) i reiterated that we've been actively trying since May, so that was when she said after Christmas then. otherwise, she gave me a script for a SA for dh, so we'll have to try to schedule a time...means another 2 hour drive to get back to our old hometown for that just b/c we don't have an established doc here yet. sucks. the drive i mean. but i am glad we got the SA script. i hope we can get it done soon. i'm so tired of waiting. i know some girls have been waiting way longer than me...i'm so impatient. :nope: well of course fx'd it won't come to any of that...maybe this time will finally be it! maybe we'll our SA scheduled and get our :bfp: right after...i hope!!!!

:hugs: I agree with Poppy, Christmas will so be here, and you may strike it lucky sooner. You part of the gang now hun, PMA! At least you have got the ball rolling. Hope you start to feel a little more positive xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I was bored no dh to play with :blush:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: lolol boredom is always when the trouble starts!!!! lololol :haha:
> 
> otherwise, thank you poppy :hugs: i'm ok. i was hoping for a little more proactive approach i guess, but what i got is better than nothing. :shrug:
> 
> eh well...i gotta go make a few work calls. but i'll be back on later girlies...will get that first post edited with TEAM DING DONG names later this evening!! catch you girls later!! :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

And thanks for doing the post!


----------



## Ready4ababy

I'm feeling good about this month! :)

& i love pre-seed.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ready4ababy said:


> I'm feeling good about this month! :)
> 
> & i love pre-seed.

Good! Might be our next move should this cycle prove fruitless. Where are you in your cycle? x


----------



## poppy666

Ready4ababy said:


> I'm feeling good about this month! :)
> 
> & i love pre-seed.

Whats pre-seed? x


----------



## Ready4ababy

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Ready4ababy said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling good about this month! :)
> 
> & i love pre-seed.
> 
> Good! Might be our next move should this cycle prove fruitless. Where are you in your cycle? xClick to expand...

I don't know if it will work or not, but it makes sex alot more enjoyable :) !!! I'm due to O on saturday... taking opks but the line is still lighter.


----------



## Ready4ababy

poppy666 said:


> Ready4ababy said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling good about this month! :)
> 
> & i love pre-seed.
> 
> Whats pre-seed? xClick to expand...

It's a lube that is safe while TTC. "sperm-friendly" it says on the box!! :)


----------



## pk2of8

Ready4ababy said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready4ababy said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling good about this month! :)
> 
> & i love pre-seed.
> 
> Whats pre-seed? xClick to expand...
> 
> It's a lube that is safe while TTC. "sperm-friendly" it says on the box!! :)Click to expand...

yep, i bought some too...haven't used it yet, but planning to this go 'round a little closer to Ov day. :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

LEW32 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this board and have been lurking for a few days....I would love to join this group- I am hoping for a BFP by xmas, I can't think of a better present!
> 
> A little about me, I am 32 and my Hubs is 31. I have been off the pill for about 9 months...we just started officially 'trying'. I am nervous and excited....It feels like such a long time that we waited to actually 'try'!
> My cycles vary a little, but hoping that I will O in a few days. I am trying OPKs, but no + yet.
> So, if AF doesn't show on the 16th, I will be testing!
> 
> Good Luck to everyone here!

welcome new ding donger good luck, loadsa love and :dust:


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi ladies! I hope you all are doing wonderful. Well my bbt is all over the place and I'm getting nothing but -OPKs. On the bright side, I have gotten an abundance of EWCM (Sorry TMI) today. I never get anything close to this amount. Im thinking it's the Metformin that my FS prescribed for my PCOS. Hopefully, I will ovulate. We are going to BD for the rest of the week using preseed. My Dh is off this weekend. Yay! No excuses will be allowed. :0)


----------



## China girl

Doingit4us said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you all are doing wonderful. Well my bbt is all over the place and I'm getting nothing but -OPKs. On the bright side, I have gotten an abundance of EWCM (Sorry TMI) today. I never get anything close to this amount. Im thinking it's the Metformin that my FS prescribed for my PCOS. Hopefully, I will ovulate. We are going to BD for the rest of the week using preseed. My Dh is off this weekend. Yay! No excuses will be allowed. :0)

Hey sweetie...did you ever go back to the Dr's???...Been worried about you:flower:


----------



## pk2of8

doingit4us, glad to see you're back on sweetie!

well, this must be the month for us girls b/c i'm having ewcm earlier than i should today too! the doc mentioned it when she did my pap today and i thought she had to be wrong, but when i used the bathroom a while ago (sorry tmi :blush:) there was TONS of it. my temps aren't showing anything near Ov yet tho, so i'm sooooo confused!!! barnacles!!!! (as spongebob would say :haha:) 

BUT when i was changing into my pj's, dh just told me that i might need some more lovin' :sex: tonight. whoohoo! :happydance: so looks like i'll be covered anyway!! yay!!


----------



## loveybear1

Hey Poppy666, thanks for the invite! My AF is due on Oct. 2nd. and I have been anxious! No symptoms though. I hope I am preggers! We took the right steps this month. I had some uterine pain for a day 6 days before period that went away so just expecting AF. How are you doing?


----------



## loveybear1

Hey Ready4baby, I wore that same dress for my wedding!!!! It is sooo beautiful!!! Congrats and good luck on ttc! Baby dust to you and your hubby.


----------



## Ready4ababy

loveybear1 said:


> Hey Ready4baby, I wore that same dress for my wedding!!!! It is sooo beautiful!!! Congrats and good luck on ttc! Baby dust to you and your hubby.

Oh really?! That's awesome! I loved it, it was the first dress I tried on... we've been married for a year already but i feel like it was just yesterday. Than you so much... babydust to you too!!


----------



## Doingit4us

China girl said:


> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I hope you all are doing wonderful. Well my bbt is all over the place and I'm getting nothing but -OPKs. On the bright side, I have gotten an abundance of EWCM (Sorry TMI) today. I never get anything close to this amount. Im thinking it's the Metformin that my FS prescribed for my PCOS. Hopefully, I will ovulate. We are going to BD for the rest of the week using preseed. My Dh is off this weekend. Yay! No excuses will be allowed. :0)
> 
> Hey sweetie...did you ever go back to the Dr's???...Been worried about you:flower:Click to expand...

Awww...I went to the ER that night. They made sure there was nothing else up there and it was safe to BD. Thank God I hadn't gotten an infection yet and there was no scratches. I have filed a complaint with the clinic. Since it's military I can't sue. I am hoping they will send me to another clinic.

Thanks for checking on me!


----------



## pk2of8

ok girlies...i got the first post edited with all of our team ding dong buddies!! :happydance::haha: i'm not sure i'm fully satisfied with it yet...may make changes to make it prettier, but that'll have to come along more slowly. 

just fyi, i listed everybody just in the order that they first posted to this thread...that was the easiest way to get all the names down. if i missed anybody, PLEASE let me know right away as it was completely unintentional!! we're happy to have all of you on here, and we are excited about getting to know each of you! :flower::hugs:

well girls, it's late and this took a very long time to do!! lol

lots of :dust: dreams to us all and :hug: talk to you all tomorrow!!! :kiss:


----------



## TTC82

Thanks so much for putting me onto the list. this thread is helping to keep me sane! I have a really good, like completely over the top, feeling that this is our month. I really hope my instincts are right as if not then I will be doubly disappointed. I hope this is everyones month! Just imagine, thats a whole lot of bfps!


----------



## Damita

:hugs: hope so hun :)

How is everyone this sunny morning?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTC82 said:


> Thanks so much for putting me onto the list. this thread is helping to keep me sane! I have a really good, like completely over the top, feeling that this is our month. I really hope my instincts are right as if not then I will be doubly disappointed. I hope this is everyones month! Just imagine, thats a whole lot of bfps!

I hope so too!

Good morning :coffee: Just on the 2nd cuppa of the day and working my way off the sofa :haha: My temps are still looking good, and I still feel sick. How is everybody else? x :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Mm I am on my first cuppa so I need another one, yay for your temps :dance:

Not alot going on today got to do some work, find a bag and a laptop bag as I return to uni on Monday :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> Mm I am on my first cuppa so I need another one, yay for your temps :dance:
> 
> Not alot going on today got to do some work, find a bag and a laptop bag as I return to uni on Monday :happydance:

What are you studying Damita? x


----------



## Damita

Computer Science strand in web computing, this is my third and final year :dance: Cannot wait for my degree.. feels like forever in the making


----------



## mothercabbage

WOW girls you have been chatty, how many pages to read through!!!:haha: so hows everyone today, im just about to make 3rd cuppa of the day, house all tidy..waiting for a friend to come see me...ill be decorating the stairs later so ill probably have heaps to read on here when im done!! @POPPY im loving the new avatar..i think i may also do 1...HHMMMmmm......as for best possition...i think missionary is good for us.:sex:
@TINK..i saw those PJs in primark but OH said "NO" so i had to walk on...:cry: but i wall have some...:haha: can you imagine us with our baby bumps wearing them...oh the fun!!! think that should be our next years avatars!!!! :rofl: not long until testing now either!!! :dust: :dust: to you and FXd xx
welcome to all the newbies!!!LEW,LOVEYBEAR,KYLARSMOM...think that was all..if i missed anyone, welcometo team ding dong!!!!!!!!!
have a great day girls xxxxxxx :hug: xxxxxxxx


----------



## natalies1982

morning all

not caught up on the posts from yesterday but hope ur all well

cd10 another low on my monitor just want a high so we can get dtd lol im saving the little :spermy: for my high lol.

very happy with the news today though about the genetic link to ADHD dont know if anyone has seen it but having a child with ADHD and the respose from other people who think its due to bad parenting is sooo wrong.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> WOW girls you have been chatty, how many pages to read through!!!:haha: so hows everyone today, im just about to make 3rd cuppa of the day, house all tidy..waiting for a friend to come see me...ill be decorating the stairs later so ill probably have heaps to read on here when im done!! @POPPY im loving the new avatar..i think i may also do 1...HHMMMmmm......as for best possition...i think missionary is good for us.:sex:
> @TINK..i saw those PJs in primark but OH said "NO" so i had to walk on...:cry: but i wall have some...:haha: can you imagine us with our baby bumps wearing them...oh the fun!!! think that should be our next years avatars!!!! :rofl: not long until testing now either!!! :dust: :dust: to you and FXd xx
> welcome to all the newbies!!!LEW,LOVEYBEAR,KYLARSMOM...think that was all..if i missed anyone, welcometo team ding dong!!!!!!!!!
> have a great day girls xxxxxxx :hug: xxxxxxxx

Oooooh yes, BUY BUY BUY! They are so comfortable lol DH said the look 'grew' on him :haha: Yes, hopfully I'll sport a little baby bump in it come a few months time and It will defo have to be my avatar lol Awww yeah, soon it will be test time, but not soon enough. I think I'll do one just for fun at the weekend, have loads of IC's to its not that wasteful of anything...:wacko: 

Have fun seeing your friend and decorating! Speak laters :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

natalies1982 said:


> morning all
> 
> not caught up on the posts from yesterday but hope ur all well
> 
> cd10 another low on my monitor just want a high so we can get dtd lol im saving the little :spermy: for my high lol.
> 
> very happy with the news today though about the genetic link to ADHD dont know if anyone has seen it but having a child with ADHD and the respose from other people who think its due to bad parenting is sooo wrong.

Yes I was pleased too, its a shame when people look badly at the parents when a child has ADHD. In my experience, most parents of children with ADHD have been fantastic parents, and feel awful in case they have done something wrong. 9 times out of 10 they haven't at all! Glad the children affected are being less marginalized and more supported these days.

Hope you see your high soon so you can get on down to :sex: :haha: x


----------



## China girl

Doingit4us said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I hope you all are doing wonderful. Well my bbt is all over the place and I'm getting nothing but -OPKs. On the bright side, I have gotten an abundance of EWCM (Sorry TMI) today. I never get anything close to this amount. Im thinking it's the Metformin that my FS prescribed for my PCOS. Hopefully, I will ovulate. We are going to BD for the rest of the week using preseed. My Dh is off this weekend. Yay! No excuses will be allowed. :0)
> 
> Hey sweetie...did you ever go back to the Dr's???...Been worried about you:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww...I went to the ER that night. They made sure there was nothing else up there and it was safe to BD. Thank God I hadn't gotten an infection yet and there was no scratches. I have filed a complaint with the clinic. Since it's military I can't sue. I am hoping they will send me to another clinic.
> 
> Thanks for checking on me!Click to expand...

Aww...girly no problem:flower:..The military does suck!! But I am glad your okay now:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I hope you all are doing wonderful. Well my bbt is all over the place and I'm getting nothing but -OPKs. On the bright side, I have gotten an abundance of EWCM (Sorry TMI) today. I never get anything close to this amount. Im thinking it's the Metformin that my FS prescribed for my PCOS. Hopefully, I will ovulate. We are going to BD for the rest of the week using preseed. My Dh is off this weekend. Yay! No excuses will be allowed. :0)
> 
> Hey sweetie...did you ever go back to the Dr's???...Been worried about you:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww...I went to the ER that night. They made sure there was nothing else up there and it was safe to BD. Thank God I hadn't gotten an infection yet and there was no scratches. I have filed a complaint with the clinic. Since it's military I can't sue. I am hoping they will send me to another clinic.
> 
> Thanks for checking on me!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww...girly no problem:flower:..The military does suck!! But I am glad your okay now:happydance:Click to expand...

I echo this, its great news your ok. Hoping this is a nice fertile cycle for you, sounds like your right on track! x


----------



## Damita

Agree glad you are okay :)

Wow I just did my first tarot reading in two years and it went well I think.. basicly my cards tell me I am on a path coming to a crosswords, I have to stop worrying otherwise I'll end up down a random path which will be lovely too but I won't have any control. Oh get this the soultion to my worrying is Relax!! "The lessons of life cannot be rushed, or forced, or made to happen before it is time for them to happen" What can happen if I do this I will achieve my goal..

Great now my cards are telling me to relax..


----------



## pk2of8

Good Morning ladies! I hope everybody is doing well today!

@mothercabbage...missed you on here yesterday! hope you have fun today visiting with your friend! :hugs:



Tinkerbellxxx said:


> natalies1982 said:
> 
> 
> morning all
> 
> not caught up on the posts from yesterday but hope ur all well
> 
> cd10 another low on my monitor just want a high so we can get dtd lol im saving the little :spermy: for my high lol.
> 
> very happy with the news today though about the genetic link to ADHD dont know if anyone has seen it but having a child with ADHD and the respose from other people who think its due to bad parenting is sooo wrong.
> 
> Yes I was pleased too, its a shame when people look badly at the parents when a child has ADHD. In my experience, most parents of children with ADHD have been fantastic parents, and feel awful in case they have done something wrong. 9 times out of 10 they haven't at all! Glad the children affected are being less marginalized and more supported these days.
> 
> Hope you see your high soon so you can get on down to :sex: :haha: xClick to expand...

my youngest daughter has ADHD. Her father also has it (personally i think he also has some other mental health issues, but i'll not go there right now). dh and i are both in mental health field, so we've known for years that she has it, but i waited to have her officially diagnosed b/c of the labeling, especially in schools it can be really bad. but last year she was struggling really bad in school, grades were failing...it was really coming out, so we decided to get her evaluated for an "official" diagnosis so we could get her extra help in school. we also put her on meds, and it was a very tough decision, but i gotta say, i am SO GLAD we did. it has been such a positive thing for her b/c now she can focus in school and get her work done and make good grades, whereas before she was starting to feel like she was stupid. :cry: poor little thing. there is a NOTICEABLE difference in her behavior and attentiveness when she doesn't get her medication. She's not very hyper...just a little bit, mostly she just is very flighty and extremely distractable. it's so important for parents to understand that it's not their fault, and it's SO VITAL for the children to understand (the ones who have a REAL diagnosis that is) that it's not something "wrong" with them or that they can control either. it's just a special need their body has. it's terrible when some people who don't understand it or haven't experienced it think it's the parents' fault or something like that. very ignorant. some children are just high metabolism/energy, and i think it has been way overdiagnosed b/c of the media attention to it several years ago, but some children do really struggle with it, and it's just wrong to not let them get the help they need for it based on ignorant assumptions about mental health issues. .....sorry :dohh: bit of my soapbox with that! :wacko:

anyway, so i have always thought there is a genetic link with that. with most mental health issues, it's not necessarily genetic, but you are more likely (more "at-risk") to have a diagnosis if others in your family do. 

some of my other kids i think have it too, but on a lesser scale...manageable without med intervention. ehh...just my 2 cents...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> Good Morning ladies! I hope everybody is doing well today!
> 
> @mothercabbage...missed you on here yesterday! hope you have fun today visiting with your friend! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natalies1982 said:
> 
> 
> morning all
> 
> not caught up on the posts from yesterday but hope ur all well
> 
> cd10 another low on my monitor just want a high so we can get dtd lol im saving the little :spermy: for my high lol.
> 
> very happy with the news today though about the genetic link to ADHD dont know if anyone has seen it but having a child with ADHD and the respose from other people who think its due to bad parenting is sooo wrong.
> 
> Yes I was pleased too, its a shame when people look badly at the parents when a child has ADHD. In my experience, most parents of children with ADHD have been fantastic parents, and feel awful in case they have done something wrong. 9 times out of 10 they haven't at all! Glad the children affected are being less marginalized and more supported these days.
> 
> Hope you see your high soon so you can get on down to :sex: :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> my youngest daughter has ADHD. Her father also has it (personally i think he also has some other mental health issues, but i'll not go there right now). dh and i are both in mental health field, so we've known for years that she has it, but i waited to have her officially diagnosed b/c of the labeling, especially in schools it can be really bad. but last year she was struggling really bad in school, grades were failing...it was really coming out, so we decided to get her evaluated for an "official" diagnosis so we could get her extra help in school. we also put her on meds, and it was a very tough decision, but i gotta say, i am SO GLAD we did. it has been such a positive thing for her b/c now she can focus in school and get her work done and make good grades, whereas before she was starting to feel like she was stupid. :cry: poor little thing. there is a NOTICEABLE difference in her behavior and attentiveness when she doesn't get her medication. She's not very hyper...just a little bit, mostly she just is very flighty and extremely distractable. it's so important for parents to understand that it's not their fault, and it's SO VITAL for the children to understand (the ones who have a REAL diagnosis that is) that it's not something "wrong" with them or that they can control either. it's just a special need their body has. it's terrible when some people who don't understand it or haven't experienced it think it's the parents' fault or something like that. very ignorant. some children are just high metabolism/energy, and i think it has been way overdiagnosed b/c of the media attention to it several years ago, but some children do really struggle with it, and it's just wrong to not let them get the help they need for it based on ignorant assumptions about mental health issues. .....sorry :dohh: bit of my soapbox with that! :wacko:
> 
> anyway, so i have always thought there is a genetic link with that. with most mental health issues, it's not necessarily genetic, but you are more likely (more "at-risk") to have a diagnosis if others in your family do.
> 
> some of my other kids i think have it too, but on a lesser scale...manageable without med intervention. ehh...just my 2 cents...Click to expand...

:haha: your ok getting on your soap box, Its great that you are able to share that stuff with us. The more people share, the more people understand. I have looked after two kids diagnosed and on ADHD meds. I am a scout leader you see, not that I do a lot not, but I did before I got ill this year. I've found all you need is patience and understanding. Just keep bringing their attention back, and channeling them into constructive things is a real help. I'm sure you know better than me though, and all kids are differnt. ADHD or no ADHD! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Criky, I fell sicker than ever today :wacko: Either I'm sick or I've got some strong HCG brewing lol x


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Criky, I fell sicker than ever today :wacko: Either I'm sick or I've got some strong HCG brewing lol x

many fxxxxx'd for you Tink!!! hopefully you'll get your :bfp: in a few days!!! :happydance:

you're right...all kids are different!! and it sounds like you did exactly what those kids you looked after needed...redirecting their attention to something constructive and prompting is the best thing! :hugs: and a LOT of patience!!! :winkwink:


----------



## mrsamyrach

natalies1982 said:


> morning all
> 
> not caught up on the posts from yesterday but hope ur all well
> 
> cd10 another low on my monitor just want a high so we can get dtd lol im saving the little :spermy: for my high lol.
> 
> very happy with the news today though about the genetic link to ADHD dont know if anyone has seen it but having a child with ADHD and the respose from other people who think its due to bad parenting is sooo wrong.


YOOOOHOOOOOOOOO do you remember me lol
im also on cd10 and got a low too xxxx
hubby is still recovering from last month xxx


----------



## LEW32

Good Morning Dongers!

Doingit4us: Glad to hear things are ok!

Tink: FXing that you are feeling early symptoms and are not just sick!!!

Well, I took my OPK this morning and it was darker than the day before, but still lighter than the control...I hope that means O is approaching- but don't want it to happen QUITE yet. My Hubby just left for a work trip and will not be back until late Saturday night. I may need to jump him as soon as he walks in the door just in case!!!
WE :sex: last night, so hopefully that will cover me for a few days if I do O while he's away!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## pk2of8

mrsamyrach said:


> natalies1982 said:
> 
> 
> morning all
> 
> not caught up on the posts from yesterday but hope ur all well
> 
> cd10 another low on my monitor just want a high so we can get dtd lol im saving the little :spermy: for my high lol.
> 
> very happy with the news today though about the genetic link to ADHD dont know if anyone has seen it but having a child with ADHD and the respose from other people who think its due to bad parenting is sooo wrong.
> 
> 
> YOOOOHOOOOOOOOO do you remember me lol
> im also on cd10 and got a low too xxxx
> hubby is still recovering from last month xxxClick to expand...

:rofl: mrsamyrach :rofl: you always make me laugh!!! me too cd10. not sure what's going on with me. temps have been rising but today is the first day i'll use my opk. worried i may have missed it. :dohh: having plenty of fertile cm tho, so maybe Ov hasn't happened just yet. we'll see! fxxxxxx
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LEW32

PK- Thanks for adding us all to the team! I can imagine it took a while to find everyone in this LONG thread!


----------



## pk2of8

LEW32 said:


> PK- Thanks for adding us all to the team! I can imagine it took a while to find everyone in this LONG thread!

oh you're welcome lew! :hugs::flower: i like your siggy..."ding dong trainee"!!! :haha: too cute!!!! :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

@Tink--- how did you link your chart to your fertilityfriend ticker? did it do it automatically when you put the ticker up?


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natalies1982 said:
> 
> 
> morning all
> 
> not caught up on the posts from yesterday but hope ur all well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOOOOHOOOOOOOOO do you remember me lol
> im also on cd10 and got a low too xxxx
> hubby is still recovering from last month xxx
> 
> cheers luvvie im a turn and half:hi::hi::hi:
> well im sat in my all in one cowprint bodybag from primark i love it might jump in shower later and go for another one
> this bloody thread has took me 4 days to read xx
> 
> :rofl: mrsamyrach :rofl: you always make me laugh!!! me too cd10. not sure what's going on with me. temps have been rising but today is the first day i'll use my opk. worried i may have missed it. :dohh: having plenty of fertile cm tho, so maybe Ov hasn't happened just yet. we'll see! fxxxxxx
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> @Tink--- how did you link your chart to your fertilityfriend ticker? did it do it automatically when you put the ticker up?

yeah i did it by clicking on ticker in FF, and it came up automatically. Would like to see how yours is coming along! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> natalies1982 said:
> 
> 
> morning all
> 
> not caught up on the posts from yesterday but hope ur all well
> 
> cd10 another low on my monitor just want a high so we can get dtd lol im saving the little :spermy: for my high lol.
> 
> very happy with the news today though about the genetic link to ADHD dont know if anyone has seen it but having a child with ADHD and the respose from other people who think its due to bad parenting is sooo wrong.
> 
> 
> YOOOOHOOOOOOOOO do you remember me lol
> im also on cd10 and got a low too xxxx
> hubby is still recovering from last month xxxClick to expand...

lol poor hubby is IN FOR IT this cycle :haha: your a 'ding donger' now! x


----------



## mrsamyrach

i would ding dong every night but for hubby who always says not tonight luv my cockles sleeping x better get it some pro plus for next week xxx


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> @Tink--- how did you link your chart to your fertilityfriend ticker? did it do it automatically when you put the ticker up?
> 
> yeah i did it by clicking on ticker in FF, and it came up automatically. Would like to see how yours is coming along! xClick to expand...

i will see if i can add it tink. altho, i gotta warn you my temps are all over the place. been hard to get this done right. i've ended up temping at different times a few times b/c i've discovered (didn't realize this before) that i actually wake up in the middle of the night several times each night, so it's making it hard for me to get a stable time to do the temping each day. grrrrr...:dohh: and i went ahead and deleted 2 of my temps from when i first started b/c i KNOW for sure now that they were inaccurate b/c i wasn't reading the thermometer correctly. :wacko: ah well...i'll see if i can figure out the ticker... :hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

WOW-I missed a day! It's always so fun to read through the posts that I missed-I love everyone's good moods-they keep my chin up! Took my last day of soy isoflavones today, so hoping for an earlier than usual O. We'll see! Time to start BDing tonight as last of AF is gone today-YAY!

Tinkerbell-fx for your 'symptoms' : )
pk2of8-glad to hear the info from your doctor, I'm in the same time frame as you for ttc, so it's nice to hear some positive news!

In regards to the pre-seed conversation...anyone tried the recommended amount and think it is a bit too much? We use a bit less and both think it's GREAT! (expensive to use every time, though)


----------



## pk2of8

ok, tink...i got the ticker added...i'm afraid there's not much to look at tho and not much to tell from it at this point. but go ahead and have a looksie if you want :hugs:

ladies, i had to take my ttc buddies out of my siggy to add my fertilityfriend ticker. :cry: i'll try to figure out a way to add you all back a little later when i have more time b/c you all are very important to me!!! big :hug: for all of you!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> ok, tink...i got the ticker added...i'm afraid there's not much to look at tho and not much to tell from it at this point. but go ahead and have a looksie if you want :hugs:
> 
> ladies, i had to take my ttc buddies out of my siggy to add my fertilityfriend ticker. :cry: i'll try to figure out a way to add you all back a little later when i have more time b/c you all are very important to me!!! big :hug: for all of you!!!

lol I like looking at charts. Looking like your about to O don't you think? x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi ladies, missed out on loads again today whilst at work!

doingit4us I'm so glad you're ok huni, been thinking of you:hugs:

Pk2of8 I've tried adding a ticker from ff too but not sure if the link is working:shrug: my temp graph isn't much to look at either, I only started temping from CD5 as I had the wrong type of thermometer:dohh:

I'm actually feeling a bit less hopeful for myself this month, dunno why maybe just a bit low from lack of sleep:shrug: prob just need a big hug from hubby to chear me up:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol I like looking at charts. Looking like your about to O don't you think? x

Well i'm hoping that's it, rather than that I've already Ov'd and maybe missed it! :dohh: i'll start using my opk this afternoon to so we'll see what happens when adding that to it.


----------



## phoebe

good afternoon chickitas:hugs: xxx
How are we all today???


----------



## phoebe

ooh look clever me i managed to make my ding dong stay :yipee::rofl::rofl: so that makes me a happy bunny. well at long last the evil af has vacated the building so i will soon be in ur world dtd woof woof. right i'm goona trawl back thru the thread and try and catch up with all news. so smoke me a kipper skipper and i'll be back :rofl:

see u soon :friends::hug:and dust to all dingers n dongers 

ciao for now phoebe xxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> lol I like looking at charts. Looking like your about to O don't you think? x
> 
> Well i'm hoping that's it, rather than that I've already Ov'd and maybe missed it! :dohh: i'll start using my opk this afternoon to so we'll see what happens when adding that to it.Click to expand...

good luck pk hunny, hope u find ur eggy hugs xxx


----------



## pk2of8

Daisys_mummy said:


> Hi ladies, missed out on loads again today whilst at work!
> 
> doingit4us I'm so glad you're ok huni, been thinking of you:hugs:
> 
> Pk2of8 I've tried adding a ticker from ff too but not sure if the link is working:shrug: my temp graph isn't much to look at either, I only started temping from CD5 as I had the wrong type of thermometer:dohh:
> 
> I'm actually feeling a bit less hopeful for myself this month, dunno why maybe just a bit low from lack of sleep:shrug: prob just need a big hug from hubby to chear me up:hugs:

yeah, i can't get to your chart from your ticker sweetie... maybe if you just go through the "create a ticker" process again to get the bb code and re-post it to your siggy, maybe that will fix it... :shrug: 

:hugs: i know what you mean about feeling a bit less hopeful, but we'll get there sweetie! maybe just tiredness like you said :winkwink: :hug:


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, missed out on loads again today whilst at work!
> 
> doingit4us I'm so glad you're ok huni, been thinking of you:hugs:
> 
> Pk2of8 I've tried adding a ticker from ff too but not sure if the link is working:shrug: my temp graph isn't much to look at either, I only started temping from CD5 as I had the wrong type of thermometer:dohh:
> 
> I'm actually feeling a bit less hopeful for myself this month, dunno why maybe just a bit low from lack of sleep:shrug: prob just need a big hug from hubby to chear me up:hugs:
> 
> yeah, i can't get to your chart from your ticker sweetie... maybe if you just go through the "create a ticker" process again to get the bb code and re-post it to your siggy, maybe that will fix it... :shrug:
> 
> :hugs: i know what you mean about feeling a bit less hopeful, but we'll get there sweetie! maybe just tiredness like you said :winkwink: :hug:Click to expand...

errrrrrr whats a ticker? ive got a dodgy ticker


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, missed out on loads again today whilst at work!
> 
> doingit4us I'm so glad you're ok huni, been thinking of you:hugs:
> 
> Pk2of8 I've tried adding a ticker from ff too but not sure if the link is working:shrug: my temp graph isn't much to look at either, I only started temping from CD5 as I had the wrong type of thermometer:dohh:
> 
> I'm actually feeling a bit less hopeful for myself this month, dunno why maybe just a bit low from lack of sleep:shrug: prob just need a big hug from hubby to chear me up:hugs:
> 
> yeah, i can't get to your chart from your ticker sweetie... maybe if you just go through the "create a ticker" process again to get the bb code and re-post it to your siggy, maybe that will fix it... :shrug:
> 
> :hugs: i know what you mean about feeling a bit less hopeful, but we'll get there sweetie! maybe just tiredness like you said :winkwink: :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> errrrrrr whats a ticker? ive got a dodgy tickerClick to expand...

:rofl: awww yeah my ticker aint what it used to be. Its the count down thing on our signatures. Mine is a pink link with a PG test, if you click on it, it takes you to my chart. x


----------



## mrsamyrach

youve bloody lost me
i find it difficult remembering to peeing on a stick
tickers pfffffffff


----------



## Daisys_mummy

mrsamyrach said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, missed out on loads again today whilst at work!
> 
> doingit4us I'm so glad you're ok huni, been thinking of you:hugs:
> 
> Pk2of8 I've tried adding a ticker from ff too but not sure if the link is working:shrug: my temp graph isn't much to look at either, I only started temping from CD5 as I had the wrong type of thermometer:dohh:
> 
> I'm actually feeling a bit less hopeful for myself this month, dunno why maybe just a bit low from lack of sleep:shrug: prob just need a big hug from hubby to chear me up:hugs:
> 
> yeah, i can't get to your chart from your ticker sweetie... maybe if you just go through the "create a ticker" process again to get the bb code and re-post it to your siggy, maybe that will fix it... :shrug:
> 
> :hugs: i know what you mean about feeling a bit less hopeful, but we'll get there sweetie! maybe just tiredness like you said :winkwink: :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> errrrrrr whats a ticker? ive got a dodgy tickerClick to expand...

mrsamyrach :rofl::rofl::rofl:you are hilarious and cheered me up already, thanks pk2of8 I've sussed it:wohoo: the bb code wasn't there the first time but I went back, started again and there it was


----------



## Daisys_mummy

arrrgggghhh bloody hell, the link takes you to the ticker. I will get the hang of it if it kills me:dohh:


----------



## mrsamyrach

all these things are making my brain hurt
bb code,tickers,temping,charting temp wtf?

just pee on a fertility monitor stick it in monitor when on 2 bars or 3 bars B I N G O
jiggy jiggy time 
drug him tie him to bedpost if he refuses which i might add my ginner hubby does EVERY month
do your buckaroo thing hahahahahahaha

14 days later whoooopeeeeeeeee


then you wake up lol


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Daisys_mummy said:


> arrrgggghhh bloody hell, the link takes you to the ticker. I will get the hang of it if it kills me:dohh:

Finally got it, I'm such a doughnut:dohh: 

Mrsamyrach you are such a ray of sunshine, I now have a smile on my face:thumbup:

Got to go now girlies, better get dinner sorted chat later mwah


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> all these things are making my brain hurt
> bb code,tickers,temping,charting temp wtf?
> 
> just pee on a fertility monitor stick it in monitor when on 2 bars or 3 bars B I N G O
> jiggy jiggy time
> drug him tie him to bedpost if he refuses which i might add my ginner hubby does EVERY month
> do your buckaroo thing hahahahahahaha
> 
> 14 days later whoooopeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> then you wake up lol

:rofl: your a funny lady! I wish I hadn't had just took a sip of my tea though :haha: I nearly spat the load out over the comp. I bet your DH just pretends he doesn't want it just so you tie him up :haha:

I have a nursy background so charting all that stuff seems natural lol I am used to filling in charts....way too many of them lol


----------



## mrsamyrach

my hubby is a right prude till he gets on his vinegar stroke then hes my ginger action man hzhahahahahahahaha


----------



## poppy666

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Ding Dongs :wave:

Sorry not had time to read back there's loadsssssssssssssss of pages to get through :dohh:

Been a long day and ive had to get some MAJOR :sex::sex::sex: in, quite enjoyable if i say so myself :rofl:

Just a quick question and its a bit TMI, but when you have :sex: obviously sometimes some :spermy: comes out dont mean all of it comes out does it? Call me naive but ive never really thought about it before ttc so was just wondering :haha:

Hope everyone is ok... i had to look on 1st page again and OMG lot of names there, if i had one wish it be to see EVERY name flashing this month with :bfp::bfp: :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Ding Dongs :wave:
> 
> Sorry not had time to read back there's loadsssssssssssssss of pages to get through :dohh:
> 
> Been a long day and ive had to get some MAJOR :sex::sex::sex: in, quite enjoyable if i say so myself :rofl:
> 
> Just a quick question and its a bit TMI, but when you have :sex: obviously sometimes some :spermy: comes out dont mean all of it comes out does it? Call me naive but ive never really thought about it before ttc so was just wondering :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok... i had to look on 1st page again and OMG lot of names there, if i had one wish it be to see EVERY name flashing this month with :bfp::bfp: :hugs:

i think im the one that can answer this being dr amyrach of sha**ing lol
no it doesnt all come out just a little leakage hahahaha


----------



## eesoja81

I second that, poppy-EVERY name with a BFP next to it. We could up the average number of conceptions around the world!


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Ding Dongs :wave:
> 
> Sorry not had time to read back there's loadsssssssssssssss of pages to get through :dohh:
> 
> Been a long day and ive had to get some MAJOR :sex::sex::sex: in, quite enjoyable if i say so myself :rofl:
> 
> Just a quick question and its a bit TMI, but when you have :sex: obviously sometimes some :spermy: comes out dont mean all of it comes out does it? Call me naive but ive never really thought about it before ttc so was just wondering :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok... i had to look on 1st page again and OMG lot of names there, if i had one wish it be to see EVERY name flashing this month with :bfp::bfp: :hugs:
> 
> i think im the one that can answer this being dr amyrach of sha**ing lol
> no it doesnt all come out just a little leakage hahahahaClick to expand...

Dr amyrach of sha**ing :rofl::rofl: Thanks for that sweetie, did feel a lot i had to tell dh to stay still cos we was losing all the goods it took me an hour to get :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

well my lovelies entretainment is suspended for 30 mins as i am start to smell in the cowprint all in one babygro
i have been festering innit all day so need a shower xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Catch you later sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> my hubby is a right prude till he gets on his vinegar stroke then hes my ginger action man hzhahahahahahahaha

:rofl: Ginger action man :rofl: Hey cowprint all in one? Thats my girl! :rofl: Cant wait to slip into mine tonight


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Ding Dongs :wave:
> 
> Sorry not had time to read back there's loadsssssssssssssss of pages to get through :dohh:
> 
> Been a long day and ive had to get some MAJOR :sex::sex::sex: in, quite enjoyable if i say so myself :rofl:
> 
> Just a quick question and its a bit TMI, but when you have :sex: obviously sometimes some :spermy: comes out dont mean all of it comes out does it? Call me naive but ive never really thought about it before ttc so was just wondering :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok... i had to look on 1st page again and OMG lot of names there, if i had one wish it be to see EVERY name flashing this month with :bfp::bfp: :hugs:

:haha: Glad to see you've had a 'productive' day! I make DH stay put as long as pos, I bribe him with scratching his back, which he loves...TMI? :rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Ding Dongs :wave:
> 
> Sorry not had time to read back there's loadsssssssssssssss of pages to get through :dohh:
> 
> Been a long day and ive had to get some MAJOR :sex::sex::sex: in, quite enjoyable if i say so myself :rofl:
> 
> Just a quick question and its a bit TMI, but when you have :sex: obviously sometimes some :spermy: comes out dont mean all of it comes out does it? Call me naive but ive never really thought about it before ttc so was just wondering :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok... i had to look on 1st page again and OMG lot of names there, if i had one wish it be to see EVERY name flashing this month with :bfp::bfp: :hugs:
> 
> :haha: Glad to see you've had a 'productive' day! I make DH stay put as long as pos, I bribe him with scratching his back, which he loves...TMI? :rofl:Click to expand...

i squeeze my fadge together so he CANT get it out


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Ding Dongs :wave:
> 
> Sorry not had time to read back there's loadsssssssssssssss of pages to get through :dohh:
> 
> Been a long day and ive had to get some MAJOR :sex::sex::sex: in, quite enjoyable if i say so myself :rofl:
> 
> Just a quick question and its a bit TMI, but when you have :sex: obviously sometimes some :spermy: comes out dont mean all of it comes out does it? Call me naive but ive never really thought about it before ttc so was just wondering :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok... i had to look on 1st page again and OMG lot of names there, if i had one wish it be to see EVERY name flashing this month with :bfp::bfp: :hugs:
> 
> :haha: Glad to see you've had a 'productive' day! I make DH stay put as long as pos, I bribe him with scratching his back, which he loves...TMI? :rofl:Click to expand...

I just dig my nails in his butt n say stay there :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Daisys_mummy said:


> arrrgggghhh bloody hell, the link takes you to the ticker. I will get the hang of it if it kills me:dohh:

:happydance: you got it to work daisys_mummy!!:happydance:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Ding Dongs :wave:
> 
> Sorry not had time to read back there's loadsssssssssssssss of pages to get through :dohh:
> 
> Been a long day and ive had to get some MAJOR :sex::sex::sex: in, quite enjoyable if i say so myself :rofl:
> 
> Just a quick question and its a bit TMI, but when you have :sex: obviously sometimes some :spermy: comes out dont mean all of it comes out does it? Call me naive but ive never really thought about it before ttc so was just wondering :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok... i had to look on 1st page again and OMG lot of names there, if i had one wish it be to see EVERY name flashing this month with :bfp::bfp: :hugs:
> 
> :haha: Glad to see you've had a 'productive' day! I make DH stay put as long as pos, I bribe him with scratching his back, which he loves...TMI? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I just dig my nails in his butt n say stay there :haha:Click to expand...

i said my ginner last month give u a pound every min it stays in so 25.00 later x


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Ding Dongs :wave:
> 
> Sorry not had time to read back there's loadsssssssssssssss of pages to get through :dohh:
> 
> Been a long day and ive had to get some MAJOR :sex::sex::sex: in, quite enjoyable if i say so myself :rofl:
> 
> Just a quick question and its a bit TMI, but when you have :sex: obviously sometimes some :spermy: comes out dont mean all of it comes out does it? Call me naive but ive never really thought about it before ttc so was just wondering :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok... i had to look on 1st page again and OMG lot of names there, if i had one wish it be to see EVERY name flashing this month with :bfp::bfp: :hugs:

:hi: poppy!!! was wondering where you've been all day today!! :haha: glad to hear you were having a busy day!! :rofl: 

i've read before (again the internet:dohh:) that it's not really :spermy: that leaks out, just seminal fluid (tmi??) maybe a little bit of :spermy: comes out, but not anything compared to how much went in!! :happydance: 

i want to put lots and lots of :bfp:s on there too!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Ding Dongs :wave:
> 
> Sorry not had time to read back there's loadsssssssssssssss of pages to get through :dohh:
> 
> Been a long day and ive had to get some MAJOR :sex::sex::sex: in, quite enjoyable if i say so myself :rofl:
> 
> Just a quick question and its a bit TMI, but when you have :sex: obviously sometimes some :spermy: comes out dont mean all of it comes out does it? Call me naive but ive never really thought about it before ttc so was just wondering :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok... i had to look on 1st page again and OMG lot of names there, if i had one wish it be to see EVERY name flashing this month with :bfp::bfp: :hugs:
> 
> :haha: Glad to see you've had a 'productive' day! I make DH stay put as long as pos, I bribe him with scratching his back, which he loves...TMI? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I just dig my nails in his butt n say stay there :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i said my ginner last month give u a pound every min it stays in so 25.00 later xClick to expand...

:rofl: Think we have a new method going....'The plugging' method :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> my hubby is a right prude till he gets on his vinegar stroke then hes my ginger action man hzhahahahahahahaha
> 
> :rofl: Ginger action man :rofl: Hey cowprint all in one? Thats my girl! :rofl: Cant wait to slip into mine tonightClick to expand...

is it really that cold there already??? i mean so you need something like the all in one to wear??


----------



## pk2of8

mrsamyrach said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Ding Dongs :wave:
> 
> Sorry not had time to read back there's loadsssssssssssssss of pages to get through :dohh:
> 
> Been a long day and ive had to get some MAJOR :sex::sex::sex: in, quite enjoyable if i say so myself :rofl:
> 
> Just a quick question and its a bit TMI, but when you have :sex: obviously sometimes some :spermy: comes out dont mean all of it comes out does it? Call me naive but ive never really thought about it before ttc so was just wondering :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok... i had to look on 1st page again and OMG lot of names there, if i had one wish it be to see EVERY name flashing this month with :bfp::bfp: :hugs:
> 
> :haha: Glad to see you've had a 'productive' day! I make DH stay put as long as pos, I bribe him with scratching his back, which he loves...TMI? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> i squeeze my fadge together so he CANT get it outClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.....O. M. G. mrsamyrach you have had me in stitches ALL DAY!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> my hubby is a right prude till he gets on his vinegar stroke then hes my ginger action man hzhahahahahahahaha
> 
> :rofl: Ginger action man :rofl: Hey cowprint all in one? Thats my girl! :rofl: Cant wait to slip into mine tonightClick to expand...
> 
> is it really that cold there already??? i mean so you need something like the all in one to wear??Click to expand...

No, not really lol I just like being snug and trying to save on the heating. Its 13c here x


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Ding Dongs :wave:
> 
> Sorry not had time to read back there's loadsssssssssssssss of pages to get through :dohh:
> 
> Been a long day and ive had to get some MAJOR :sex::sex::sex: in, quite enjoyable if i say so myself :rofl:
> 
> Just a quick question and its a bit TMI, but when you have :sex: obviously sometimes some :spermy: comes out dont mean all of it comes out does it? Call me naive but ive never really thought about it before ttc so was just wondering :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok... i had to look on 1st page again and OMG lot of names there, if i had one wish it be to see EVERY name flashing this month with :bfp::bfp: :hugs:
> 
> :haha: Glad to see you've had a 'productive' day! I make DH stay put as long as pos, I bribe him with scratching his back, which he loves...TMI? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I just dig my nails in his butt n say stay there :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i said my ginner last month give u a pound every min it stays in so 25.00 later xClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Think we have a new method going....'The plugging' method :rofl:Click to expand...

well (TMI warning) how long he stays put really depends on what position we "finish" in... if "doggy", obviously he's not going to stay very long b/c he wants to lay down. and i am usually stuck with my you-know-whats up in the air and can't reach around to make him stay....... if missionary, i can usually get him to relax and lie there while i scratch his back (my dh also likes that tink :winkwink:) and i will usually wrap my legs around him and rub his hair so then he doesn't want to move. :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> No, not really lol I just like being snug and trying to save on the heating. Its 13c here x

well, here in Florida that's pretty cold!!! 13c (and i had to google a temp converter to figure out what that would be for me!! :haha:) and i'll be wearing my long wool coat when i go out with a scarf and gloves!! lol if it was 13c here during the day, it would be close to 0c here overnight (maybe 2c or 3c).....BBBBBRRRRRRRRRR!!!! we don't get that cold til January...thank God!!!:winkwink:


----------



## mrsamyrach

ahhhhhhhhhh oooooooooooooo yeahhhhhhhhhhh babyyyyyyyy that feeeeels goooooood

YOU DIRTY GIRLS IM REFERRING TO MY SHOWER

so my skin is like a babys bum and every orifice is clean and sparkling

cowprint babygro back on now im starving x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> No, not really lol I just like being snug and trying to save on the heating. Its 13c here x
> 
> well, here in Florida that's pretty cold!!! 13c (and i had to google a temp converter to figure out what that would be for me!! :haha:) and i'll be wearing my long wool coat when i go out with a scarf and gloves!! lol if it was 13c here during the day, it would be close to 0c here overnight (maybe 2c or 3c).....BBBBBRRRRRRRRRR!!!! we don't get that cold til January...thank God!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh to live in a warmer climate! So you see now why my 'all in one' is such a nice option lol x


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Ding Dongs :wave:
> 
> Sorry not had time to read back there's loadsssssssssssssss of pages to get through :dohh:
> 
> Been a long day and ive had to get some MAJOR :sex::sex::sex: in, quite enjoyable if i say so myself :rofl:
> 
> Just a quick question and its a bit TMI, but when you have :sex: obviously sometimes some :spermy: comes out dont mean all of it comes out does it? Call me naive but ive never really thought about it before ttc so was just wondering :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok... i had to look on 1st page again and OMG lot of names there, if i had one wish it be to see EVERY name flashing this month with :bfp::bfp: :hugs:
> 
> :haha: Glad to see you've had a 'productive' day! I make DH stay put as long as pos, I bribe him with scratching his back, which he loves...TMI? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> i squeeze my fadge together so he CANT get it outClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.....O. M. G. mrsamyrach you have had me in stitches ALL DAY!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

why thankyou very much i see none of you have added me as a buddy dont worry i totally understand:cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> ahhhhhhhhhh oooooooooooooo yeahhhhhhhhhhh babyyyyyyyy that feeeeels goooooood
> 
> YOU DIRTY GIRLS IM REFERRING TO MY SHOWER
> 
> so my skin is like a babys bum and every orifice is clean and sparkling
> 
> cowprint babygro back on now im starving x

lol I think we should all get these, it can be our team uniform :rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

8 quid from primark gonna buy another 2 when this one walks on its own to washing machine x


----------



## pk2of8

mrsamyrach said:


> why thankyou very much i see none of you have added me as a buddy dont worry i totally understand:cry:

oh i'm sorry mrsamyrach!!! totally an oversight!!! :hugs: i'm not too familiar yet with how the friends list works or using that, but i'll add you! :flower: i'll try to add you in my siggy too...i can't add too many b/c of all my tickers, and i had to take off a whole list, but i'll be working on it later to try to fix it :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

mrsamyrach said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Ding Dongs :wave:
> 
> Sorry not had time to read back there's loadsssssssssssssss of pages to get through :dohh:
> 
> Been a long day and ive had to get some MAJOR :sex::sex::sex: in, quite enjoyable if i say so myself :rofl:
> 
> Just a quick question and its a bit TMI, but when you have :sex: obviously sometimes some :spermy: comes out dont mean all of it comes out does it? Call me naive but ive never really thought about it before ttc so was just wondering :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok... i had to look on 1st page again and OMG lot of names there, if i had one wish it be to see EVERY name flashing this month with :bfp::bfp: :hugs:
> 
> :haha: Glad to see you've had a 'productive' day! I make DH stay put as long as pos, I bribe him with scratching his back, which he loves...TMI? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> i squeeze my fadge together so he CANT get it outClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.....O. M. G. mrsamyrach you have had me in stitches ALL DAY!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> why thankyou very much i see none of you have added me as a buddy dont worry i totally understand:cry:Click to expand...

Gimme 2 secs and I'll get right to it huni bun:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Aw I found that issue with my sig but at least we have team ding dong in our sigs eh?

I made cupcakes because I bored, I made vanilla and chocolate ones, they are yummy :dance:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:happydance::happydance:yay job done, dunno how much more room I've got though:shrug:


----------



## mrsamyrach

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww i feel loved xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> 8 quid from primark gonna buy another 2 when this one walks on its own to washing machine x

LOL Did you SEE my posts yesterday about mine? I'm thinking now you haven't and its a funny coincidence! I got mine yesterday from primark :) Oh and I have only just realized I didn't have you in my siggie! Please don't take offence but i couldn't remember everyone and am adding when I remember lol doing it now!


----------



## Mojitogirly

FRUSTRATION OVERLOAD - just typed a massive buig speech then lost it!:growlmad:

Anyway................was just coming to say hi again everyoneon't know if you'll remember me as I was last here about 50 pages ago!

Had a rubbish day at work today - girl in my office und out she was preg same time as me, I had a MC, she's got a bump now :cry:

Everyone on here is keeping me focused tho you ar all so nice! :thumbup:

Been using my CB digital ov kit for 5 days now - no surge - is this normal?
Don't know if I can afford this every month!:happydance: I've only got 2 sticks left - must admit I'm already hooked on POAS! lol

Poppy - you're pics & vid were beautiful - if I ever get my BFP I'll def get the scan!
Tinkerbell - I've got my everything crossed for you! Hopefully your not sick & its a lovely BFP FX'd.
PK2 - thank you for adding me to the list on page one - haven't contributed much so didn't expect to be there!

Well guys - I really better get going - my Zumba class starts in 20 mins! need to be out the do in 5 & I spent the last HOUR catching up on posts!

Take care & baby dust to all :kiss::flower::kiss:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 8 quid from primark gonna buy another 2 when this one walks on its own to washing machine x
> 
> LOL Did you SEE my posts yesterday about mine? I'm thinking now you haven't and its a funny coincidence! I got mine yesterday from primark :) Oh and I have only just realized I didn't have you in my siggie! Please don't take offence but i couldn't remember everyone and am adding when I remember lol doing it now!Click to expand...

nah love i didnt you got the cowprint one same as me x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mojitogirly said:


> FRUSTRATION OVERLOAD - just typed a massive buig speech then lost it!:growlmad:
> 
> Anyway................was just coming to say hi again everyoneon't know if you'll remember me as I was last here about 50 pages ago!
> 
> Had a rubbish day at work today - girl in my office und out she was preg same time as me, I had a MC, she's got a bump now :cry:
> 
> Everyone on here is keeping me focused tho you ar all so nice! :thumbup:
> 
> Been using my CB digital ov kit for 5 days now - no surge - is this normal?
> Don't know if I can afford this every month!:happydance: I've only got 2 sticks left - must admit I'm already hooked on POAS! lol
> 
> Poppy - you're pics & vid were beautiful - if I ever get my BFP I'll def get the scan!
> Tinkerbell - I've got my everything crossed for you! Hopefully your not sick & its a lovely BFP FX'd.
> PK2 - thank you for adding me to the list on page one - haven't contributed much so didn't expect to be there!
> 
> Well guys - I really better get going - my Zumba class starts in 20 mins! need to be out the do in 5 & I spent the last HOUR catching up on posts!
> 
> Take care & baby dust to all :kiss::flower::kiss:

lol how could we forget ya! You made me fancy Mojitos :wacko: might treat myself if :witch: arrives lol :hugs: and glad you popped back to say hi! x


----------



## mothercabbage

good evening deam dong...well my friend came and stayed ages so got hardly any decorating done...so i bribed her to take LO for a couple of hours tomorrow whilst i do a bit of sanding and painting! :yipee: thanx PK for putting my name on the 1st post!! hopefully there will be lots of :bfp: next to them over the next few weeks!!!!...i cant believe how big our group is...must be the biggest one on ere...we rule girls!:happydance:@MRS u are so funny!!:thumbup: just what we all need to keep up the PMA...well going to make a :coffee: and put my feet up, whats everyone doing tonight, lots of BDing i hope!!!:happydance:
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> good evening deam dong...well my friend came and stayed ages so got hardly any decorating done...so i bribed her to take LO for a couple of hours tomorrow whilst i do a bit of sanding and painting! :yipee: thanx PK for putting my name on the 1st post!! hopefully there will be lots of :bfp: next to them over the next few weeks!!!!...i cant believe how big our group is...must be the biggest one on ere...we rule girls!:happydance:@MRS u are so funny!!:thumbup: just what we all need to keep up the PMA...well going to make a :coffee: and put my feet up, whats everyone doing tonight, lots of BDing i hope!!!:happydance:
> :hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Are you on about me luvvie lol im a typical yorkshire lassie big mouth big boobies and blonde hahahahahaha:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> good evening deam dong...well my friend came and stayed ages so got hardly any decorating done...so i bribed her to take LO for a couple of hours tomorrow whilst i do a bit of sanding and painting! :yipee: thanx PK for putting my name on the 1st post!! hopefully there will be lots of :bfp: next to them over the next few weeks!!!!...i cant believe how big our group is...must be the biggest one on ere...we rule girls!:happydance:@MRS u are so funny!!:thumbup: just what we all need to keep up the PMA...well going to make a :coffee: and put my feet up, whats everyone doing tonight, lots of BDing i hope!!!:happydance:
> :hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Are you on about me luvvie lol im a typical yorkshire lassie big mouth big boobies and blonde hahahahahaha:hugs:Click to expand...

yes MRS i was saying YOU are funny, i was laughing at nearly all your posts on here..:happydance:..im from yorkshire too!!!:thumbup: 2 yorkshire puddings eh!!! just what the ding dongs need :thumbup::thumbup:xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

eeeeee sithe ya cant beat a pair of yorkshire puds x
shame my ginner prefers polish and a duster got cleaning habit


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhhhhh i had to drive through Yorkshire today n divert cos blubberhouses is closed off, did my nut in............ just getting korben down then i can chill on here for a bit :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

evening poppy....just gonna get my wee man off to bed...then gonna chill on ere too xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 8 quid from primark gonna buy another 2 when this one walks on its own to washing machine x
> 
> LOL Did you SEE my posts yesterday about mine? I'm thinking now you haven't and its a funny coincidence! I got mine yesterday from primark :) Oh and I have only just realized I didn't have you in my siggie! Please don't take offence but i couldn't remember everyone and am adding when I remember lol doing it now!Click to expand...
> 
> nah love i didnt you got the cowprint one same as me xClick to expand...

I had to go for pink with polkadot arms. Gonna invest in some more I think! Love them :) I WANT THE COWPRINT ONE *STAMPS FEET* :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Mojitogirly said:


> FRUSTRATION OVERLOAD - just typed a massive buig speech then lost it!:growlmad:
> 
> Anyway................was just coming to say hi again everyoneon't know if you'll remember me as I was last here about 50 pages ago!
> 
> Had a rubbish day at work today - girl in my office und out she was preg same time as me, I had a MC, she's got a bump now :cry:
> 
> Everyone on here is keeping me focused tho you ar all so nice! :thumbup:
> 
> Been using my CB digital ov kit for 5 days now - no surge - is this normal?
> Don't know if I can afford this every month!:happydance: I've only got 2 sticks left - must admit I'm already hooked on POAS! lol
> 
> Poppy - you're pics & vid were beautiful - if I ever get my BFP I'll def get the scan!
> Tinkerbell - I've got my everything crossed for you! Hopefully your not sick & its a lovely BFP FX'd.
> PK2 - thank you for adding me to the list on page one - haven't contributed much so didn't expect to be there!
> 
> Well guys - I really better get going - my Zumba class starts in 20 mins! need to be out the do in 5 & I spent the last HOUR catching up on posts!
> 
> Take care & baby dust to all :kiss::flower::kiss:

no problem mojitogirly! we wouldn't forget you! :hugs: like tink said, you got us all thinking of those yummy drinks...still haven't had mine yet :dohh: maybe i can convince dh for tomorrow night...we've just been too busy to go out for drinks at night...we'll see :winkwink:

don't you just HATE it when you have a beautiful long post all typed up (especially if you've been ranting) and you accidentally delete it before you post it!! curses!!!! :winkwink: i've done that a few times myself!:dohh::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

well i had a negative opk this afternoon. i wasn't expecting it to be positive but i'm just worried by my temps and cf that perhaps i've missed Ov :dohh: fx'd i haven't...i hope not b/c it would have been much earlier than i was expecting and may not have gotten the :sex: in on the right days if that's the case! :cry: :wacko:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 8 quid from primark gonna buy another 2 when this one walks on its own to washing machine x
> 
> LOL Did you SEE my posts yesterday about mine? I'm thinking now you haven't and its a funny coincidence! I got mine yesterday from primark :) Oh and I have only just realized I didn't have you in my siggie! Please don't take offence but i couldn't remember everyone and am adding when I remember lol doing it now!Click to expand...
> 
> nah love i didnt you got the cowprint one same as me xClick to expand...
> 
> I had to go for pink with polkadot arms. Gonna invest in some more I think! Love them :) I WANT THE COWPRINT ONE *STAMPS FEET* :haha:Click to expand...

oi oi oi dont be copying biatch im unique x:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Whats this drink mojitogirly everyone's talking about?


----------



## Damita

evening, yay a large group means we keep it active :dance: another neg OPK no ovulation yet..


----------



## poppy666

Hang in there Damita what CD are you? x


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> well i had a negative opk this afternoon. i wasn't expecting it to be positive but i'm just worried by my temps and cf that perhaps i've missed Ov :dohh: fx'd i haven't...i hope not b/c it would have been much earlier than i was expecting and may not have gotten the :sex: in on the right days if that's the case! :cry: :wacko:

Im sure you havnt missed it PK :hugs: mind you im sure ive ov early this month, remember me saying about getting two days of ewcm? that was on CD6 & 7 so i also hope ive not missed it :cry:

Last month i got my LH surge on CD11 and did no :sex: before only day after, but obviously my af arrived so wasnt any good doing it after or on ov day :nope:


----------



## mrsamyrach

im on cd10 no jiggy jiggy bars yet xx


----------



## poppy666

CD9 for me and really need to get some OPKs tomorrow for my monitor before CD11....... feeling a little deflated today about this month for some reason :cry: maybe just tired i be fine tomorrow :hugs: sure we'll all get those days especially on the 2WW x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> CD9 for me and really need to get some OPKs tomorrow for my monitor before CD11....... feeling a little deflated today about this month for some reason :cry: maybe just tired i be fine tomorrow :hugs: sure we'll all get those days especially on the 2WW x

cmon girl get a grip PMA good god ive being doing this for 11 years xxx


----------



## poppy666

I know :hugs: early night and be fine :kiss: 

Anyone going out at the weekend? Im not gonna get my son who's training to be a chef to make something nice i think and a bottle of wine ' if i can actually find one i like the taste of' x


----------



## mothercabbage

evenin all...how many kids do you have MRSAMYRACH??...seems quiet on here tonight...is every one DTD? dirty girls :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

@poppy try black tower rose wine, open bottle n let it breathe for 10 mins or so...i love that wine..:happydance:


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> evenin all...how many kids do you have MRSAMYRACH??...seems quiet on here tonight...is every one DTD? dirty girls :haha:

none darling got bfp in march but m/c may xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> @poppy try black tower rose wine, open bottle n let it breathe for 10 mins or so...i love that wine..:happydance:

Oh Bolloxs i had that all written out and its gone grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... is that a sweet or dry wine sweetie? not too keen on the dried, but never find a sweet one i like.

Your right its deffo quiet tonight they must all be busy, i had my fill till weekend so im happy :haha:


----------



## Doingit4us

eesoja81 said:


> WOW-I missed a day! It's always so fun to read through the posts that I missed-I love everyone's good moods-they keep my chin up! Took my last day of soy isoflavones today, so hoping for an earlier than usual O. We'll see! Time to start BDing tonight as last of AF is gone today-YAY!
> 
> Tinkerbell-fx for your 'symptoms' : )
> pk2of8-glad to hear the info from your doctor, I'm in the same time frame as you for ttc, so it's nice to hear some positive news!
> 
> In regards to the pre-seed conversation...anyone tried the recommended amount and think it is a bit too much? We use a bit less and both think it's GREAT! (expensive to use every time, though)

I used more than the recommended amount. It just didn't seem like enough. I wanted to make sure the guys made it :blush:


----------



## Doingit4us

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @poppy try black tower rose wine, open bottle n let it breathe for 10 mins or so...i love that wine..:happydance:
> 
> Oh Bolloxs i had that all written out and its gone grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... is that a sweet or dry wine sweetie? not too keen on the dried, but never find a sweet one i like.
> 
> Your right its deffo quiet tonight they must all be busy, i had my fill till weekend so im happy :haha:Click to expand...

Have u tried Moscato? It's the only wine I'll drink. The sweetness varies, but they are still pretty good.


----------



## poppy666

Doingit4us said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @poppy try black tower rose wine, open bottle n let it breathe for 10 mins or so...i love that wine..:happydance:
> 
> Oh Bolloxs i had that all written out and its gone grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... is that a sweet or dry wine sweetie? not too keen on the dried, but never find a sweet one i like.
> 
> Your right its deffo quiet tonight they must all be busy, i had my fill till weekend so im happy :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Have u tried Moscato? It's the only wine I'll drink. The sweetness varies, but they are still pretty good.Click to expand...

Thanks sweetie thats been listed in my phone too lol x


----------



## China girl

Afternoon/Evening Ladies,
I just got through catching up...whew!!!
Well, I'm on cd8..don't really know if that means anything or not.
Hope everyone is doing okay tonight


----------



## Mojitogirly

Hey poppy, the drink was Mojitos! My fav! For the peeps in the uk, marks & sparks r doin 2 can fine for a tenner! That'l b my friday night & i can drink any wine from there! Got a mexican themed flat warming on sat but gonna go easy...just incase ;-) Aww sleepy times me thinks! Night all! X


----------



## Damita

Well Dh has changed his mind about the baby stuff and wants to wait till I have a full time job so I have to finish my degree, do my post grad in teaching and do one as a teacher before I could ever think about mat leave so looks like I am waiting till 2013.. 3 years.. :cry: good luck ladies for your cycle :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Afternoon/Evening Ladies,
> I just got through catching up...whew!!!
> Well, I'm on cd8..don't really know if that means anything or not.
> Hope everyone is doing okay tonight

It means you 1 CD behind me :haha: How you doing my little China Girl :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> Well Dh has changed his mind about the baby stuff and wants to wait till I have a full time job so I have to finish my degree, do my post grad in teaching and do one as a teacher before I could ever think about mat leave so looks like I am waiting till 2013.. 3 years.. :cry: good luck ladies for your cycle :hugs:

Ohh Damita im so sorry... i take it this isnt a joint decision then? :hugs:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon/Evening Ladies,
> I just got through catching up...whew!!!
> Well, I'm on cd8..don't really know if that means anything or not.
> Hope everyone is doing okay tonight
> 
> It means you 1 CD behind me :haha: How you doing my little China Girl :hugs: xClick to expand...

Poppy, I am doing a hell of a lot better than the past couple of days. It seems everyone around me was getting on my nervous. But I had some quiet time today. Listen to some old school jams and did some homework. I can actually say, I'm back to my old self:flower:....probably more than what you wanted to know:haha:


----------



## eesoja81

Hi everyone! It's late here in Ohio, so I'm sure all of you ladies in the UK are sleeping or doing the deed! DH is hanging with his best friend tonight-so much for the BD plans-his little spermies don't seem to want to come out when he drinks : ( 

Damita-are you content with the decision? Hope you're feeling ok about it-much love!

China Girl-we're both on the same cycle days, but my cycle is usually long. When do you typically get O symptoms (if you get them)? Glad you're having a good day : )

Poppy-this is so silly of me, but I like seeing those BFPs on your signature every day-congrats to your buddies!


----------



## LEW32

Hi Anyone who is still up :)

We are getting quite a bit of rain here in the Philadelphia, Pa area....my husband's away so I am here keeping tabs on things. I want to go to bed, but I am nervous about flooding. We have a creek that runs through our backyard that floods its banks in heavy rains....so trying to stay awake to monitor it - fxing for no water in the house!

Hope everyone is doing well!!! The days are going by soooooo slow, I hope I O soon and get into the 2ww!

Talk to you all tomorrow!

:dust: to all of you who might be :sex: right now :)


----------



## eesoja81

Hi, Lew32-I'm jealous you're a few days ahead of me in your cycle-fx that you ovulate soon (hopefully when you're husband's back)!

FX DOUBLE that you don't have any flooding to worry about-my in-laws have a creek near by that they worry about, also. No sleep when it's storming! My dad is in Philly on business right now, I'm in the Cleveland area.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita: So sorry hun, :hugs: Its a very sensible decision, but very hard to take right? Awww I feel so sad for you, hope your ok x

Mrsamyrach: Sorry to hear about your miscarriage. :hugs: your so bubbly and fun, I hate it when bad things happened to good people :(

China Girl: Glad your feeling in better spirits today, never too much information lol Thats what us girls do best :)

US girls, hope the weather holds off for those worried about flooding. Its a little cold this morning! 14c or 57f here near London. Its currently 6:30 am here, couldn't sleep! lol x


----------



## phoebe

mrsamyrach said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Ding Dongs :wave:
> 
> Sorry not had time to read back there's loadsssssssssssssss of pages to get through :dohh:
> 
> Been a long day and ive had to get some MAJOR :sex::sex::sex: in, quite enjoyable if i say so myself :rofl:
> 
> Just a quick question and its a bit TMI, but when you have :sex: obviously sometimes some :spermy: comes out dont mean all of it comes out does it? Call me naive but ive never really thought about it before ttc so was just wondering :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok... i had to look on 1st page again and OMG lot of names there, if i had one wish it be to see EVERY name flashing this month with :bfp::bfp: :hugs:
> 
> :haha: Glad to see you've had a 'productive' day! I make DH stay put as long as pos, I bribe him with scratching his back, which he loves...TMI? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> i squeeze my fadge together so he CANT get it outClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.....O. M. G. mrsamyrach you have had me in stitches ALL DAY!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> why thankyou very much i see none of you have added me as a buddy dont worry i totally understand:cry:Click to expand...

FIRSTLY HELLOOOOOOOOOOOO:hi::hi:

hi mrs, u have had me in stitches this morning reading the antics on here:rofl::rofl: so if ya didnt mind, i'd like to add u as a buddy please:friends::friends: oh and by reading all these posts have given me new tactics that'll act on my oh when it comes to dtd:sex:. anyway good lucK:hug::dust::hug: and hope we all get our bfps soon hugs phoebe xxxx


----------



## Damita

It was because of money even though I had already worked out the money situation, why else would I be saving 9 grand for thr year I am off.. when I do my post grad I get student loan/grant and they me for doing it... plus childcare for that 9 months is sorted by his mother who is retired and I get help with childcare for being in education..

He said he didn't know that and he does still want to try... I am just so angry at him for messing me around again, it was his idea in the first place to have a baby...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> It was because of money even though I had already worked out the money situation, why else would I be saving 9 grand for thr year I am off.. when I do my post grad I get student loan/grant and they me for doing it... plus childcare for that 9 months is sorted by his mother who is retired and I get help with childcare for being in education..
> 
> He said he didn't know that and he does still want to try... I am just so angry at him for messing me around again, it was his idea in the first place to have a baby...

:hugs: 4 U, Rotton ol DH :growlmad: do you want us ding dongs to come over and tell him what for? Sounds like you have been really careful planning and very sensible. :thumbup: Hope you feel better as the day goes on x


----------



## Damita

Yes please do, I am always so good with planning that's why was have waited 9 months so it would mess around with my third year of uni but he drives me nuts, it's all because he wants to buy more things even though he gets like £60 a month to do that at the moment! arugh!!!


----------



## phoebe

morning or rather afternoon girlys xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

morning morning morning you dirty girls
i hope you have all been taking advice from dr amyrach (diploma in sha**ing)
to tinkerbell-no worries girl its now that i know my boy aint shooting seedless ones lol
poppy-friend accepted welcome to nutsville
damita-id kill him if he told me no bubba for 3 years

to all the other shagfest girlies on here-GOOOOOD MORNINGG ooooo hang on im a lazy bitch GOOOOOOD AFTERNOOOOOOOON XXX


----------



## Damita

:haha: afternoon hun :)

My old college is being annoyed they won't give me my tutor details.. urgh all I want is a reference..


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> morning morning morning you dirty girls
> i hope you have all been taking advice from dr amyrach (diploma in sha**ing)
> to tinkerbell-no worries girl its now that i know my boy aint shooting seedless ones lol
> poppy-friend accepted welcome to nutsville
> damita-id kill him if he told me no bubba for 3 years
> 
> to all the other shagfest girlies on here-GOOOOOD MORNINGG ooooo hang on im a lazy bitch GOOOOOOD AFTERNOOOOOOOON XXX

I hope you come on everyday from now on DR, cause your making my TWW barable.......alomst.......:wacko: Today I am shattered, and am gagging at all the smells in the house. DH cant smell anything, and the house is quite clean, but I can smell EVERYTHING! :sick: So I guess my TTW isn't going so well, or vice versa depending on how you look at it lol. Dying to test but AF not due till Thursday next week. Ooooooooooh I'm so impatient!!!! :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> :haha: afternoon hun :)
> 
> My old college is being annoyed they won't give me my tutor details.. urgh all I want is a reference..

:growlmad: As if you needed that today! :dohh: want to see you feeling happier later ok? will a :hugs: help? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> morning or rather afternoon girlys xxx

:wave: Afternoon! Is that your cat? I have two black tabbys x


----------



## Hopes314

Room for another person? I'm in the middle of the tww and it is just a mess. I've never done this kind of posting thing but I can't hold it all in any longer!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> Room for another person? I'm in the middle of the tww and it is just a mess. I've never done this kind of posting thing but I can't hold it all in any longer!

Whats just a mess? :hugs: x


----------



## Hopes314

well that was quick!
oh where to begin.. i always thought my cycles were "normal" but i never charted or kept track, everything just seemed to happen once a month like it should. of course now that the husband and i have been ttc, crazy things start happening!

this is only my second month ttc but its been very inconsistent already. last month everything worked out nice except my cycle was like 33 days long. hm. this month i have had all kinds of crazy brown (but light) spotting every few days starting right around O day. Now I'm 10 dpo (or 9 .. maybe..) and suddenly light pink spotting this morning. I've never had any kind of spotting at all in my life, and suddenly now every other day for the past two weeks.

oh and i dont temp because my waking times are all over the place, and my O has always been fairly obvious with all the ewcm and what not. 

..so thats my whole mess :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> well that was quick!
> oh where to begin.. i always thought my cycles were "normal" but i never charted or kept track, everything just seemed to happen once a month like it should. of course now that the husband and i have been ttc, crazy things start happening!
> 
> this is only my second month ttc but its been very inconsistent already. last month everything worked out nice except my cycle was like 33 days long. hm. this month i have had all kinds of crazy brown (but light) spotting every few days starting right around O day. Now I'm 10 dpo (or 9 .. maybe..) and suddenly light pink spotting this morning. I've never had any kind of spotting at all in my life, and suddenly now every other day for the past two weeks.
> 
> oh and i dont temp because my waking times are all over the place, and my O has always been fairly obvious with all the ewcm and what not.
> 
> ..so thats my whole mess :)

Well firstly your very welcome here, the girls are fab :) And secondly you gotta start thinking positively PMA :) Ok as for the spotting, have you done anything different this month? moon cups, tampons? frequent :sex: ? Its possible you could have just bumped your cervix about. As for the spotting recently, that may well be implantation bleeding. Either way if it doesn't stop I recommend seeing your doctor. I tend to spot a little after BD at fertile or AF times. My friend actually spotted throughout her pregnancy! So try and say positive, I know its hard. Perhaps a test in a few days. Anyhow, I'm 9DPO so we can stick together. I'm going slightly crazy too lol :hugs: x


----------



## Hopes314

:hugs: 
yeah if it is just a one time crazy cycle thing, i dont think there is a concern, but if i have another cycle this way or it is heavy i will definitely go see my doctor. its just crappy because like i said ive never spotted in my life and suddenly ttc and here it is. i haven't done anything different, i'm big on "if its not broken, dont fix it" so ive never been on bc or anything, and i havent done anything different this month, but i tried to look for a correlation with bd and spotting because like you mentioned, i was thinking i might have just bumped it or something. blah. well heres my chart if anyone has any interest lol. there is a normal cycle and then my crazy one.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/310303


----------



## China girl

eesoja81 said:


> Hi everyone! It's late here in Ohio, so I'm sure all of you ladies in the UK are sleeping or doing the deed! DH is hanging with his best friend tonight-so much for the BD plans-his little spermies don't seem to want to come out when he drinks : (
> 
> Damita-are you content with the decision? Hope you're feeling ok about it-much love!
> 
> China Girl-we're both on the same cycle days, but my cycle is usually long. When do you typically get O symptoms (if you get them)? Glad you're having a good day : )
> 
> Poppy-this is so silly of me, but I like seeing those BFPs on your signature every day-congrats to your buddies!

In August I Ov on the day my calendar said, then in September I Ov the day before (I think). But I only :sex: 3 days prior and on/after my Ov day. I only :sex: twice that week. This time around I am watching my CM more closely & see if I can pin point it that way. This is my 2nd month of TTC


----------



## China girl

Damita said:


> It was because of money even though I had already worked out the money situation, why else would I be saving 9 grand for thr year I am off.. when I do my post grad I get student loan/grant and they me for doing it... plus childcare for that 9 months is sorted by his mother who is retired and I get help with childcare for being in education..
> 
> He said he didn't know that and he does still want to try... I am just so angry at him for messing me around again, it was his idea in the first place to have a baby...

Damita,
Sweetie, there is NEVER a good time to have kids. If I waited until my money situation was better (it is now) I would never have kids. I had to struggle with both of my boys. But I don't regret it one bit. If you have a plan, girlfriend than stick to it. He is just being selfish & that's not right!! If you want a LO then you have a LO, don't let no man tell you when you can have one!!:nope:...I'm off my soap box:flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> :hugs:
> yeah if it is just a one time crazy cycle thing, i dont think there is a concern, but if i have another cycle this way or it is heavy i will definitely go see my doctor. its just crappy because like i said ive never spotted in my life and suddenly ttc and here it is. i haven't done anything different, i'm big on "if its not broken, dont fix it" so ive never been on bc or anything, and i havent done anything different this month, but i tried to look for a correlation with bd and spotting because like you mentioned, i was thinking i might have just bumped it or something. blah. well heres my chart if anyone has any interest lol. there is a normal cycle and then my crazy one.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/310303

Might just be a crazy one for no reason then? lol Or perhaps even better, an extra fertile one leading to your BFP!!!! FX. When was you thinking of testing? If you wanna see my chart just click on my pink ticker. Its my first cycle charting and so far so good! i think?! :wacko: Anyhow welcome to BNB! make sure you check in again soon :hugs: x


----------



## Damita

China girl said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> It was because of money even though I had already worked out the money situation, why else would I be saving 9 grand for thr year I am off.. when I do my post grad I get student loan/grant and they me for doing it... plus childcare for that 9 months is sorted by his mother who is retired and I get help with childcare for being in education..
> 
> He said he didn't know that and he does still want to try... I am just so angry at him for messing me around again, it was his idea in the first place to have a baby...
> 
> Damita,
> Sweetie, there is NEVER a good time to have kids. If I waited until my money situation was better (it is now) I would never have kids. I had to struggle with both of my boys. But I don't regret it one bit. If you have a plan, girlfriend than stick to it. He is just being selfish & that's not right!! If you want a LO then you have a LO, don't let no man tell you when you can have one!!:nope:...I'm off my soap box:flower:Click to expand...

That's what I say to him, agree he is being selfish, I don't understand why he was the one who was on and on about children and babies, and now he's all like but I wont' be able to buy anything.. you think at 31 nearly 32, he would be a little grown up :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> It was because of money even though I had already worked out the money situation, why else would I be saving 9 grand for thr year I am off.. when I do my post grad I get student loan/grant and they me for doing it... plus childcare for that 9 months is sorted by his mother who is retired and I get help with childcare for being in education..
> 
> He said he didn't know that and he does still want to try... I am just so angry at him for messing me around again, it was his idea in the first place to have a baby...
> 
> Damita,
> Sweetie, there is NEVER a good time to have kids. If I waited until my money situation was better (it is now) I would never have kids. I had to struggle with both of my boys. But I don't regret it one bit. If you have a plan, girlfriend than stick to it. He is just being selfish & that's not right!! If you want a LO then you have a LO, don't let no man tell you when you can have one!!:nope:...I'm off my soap box:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I say to him, agree he is being selfish, I don't understand why he was the one who was on and on about children and babies, and now he's all like but I wont' be able to buy anything.. you think at 31 nearly 32, he would be a little grown up :dohh:Click to expand...

:shrug: I don't think they ever grow up completely :nope: Hope he snaps out of this soon :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Might just be a crazy one for no reason then? lol Or perhaps even better, an extra fertile one leading to your BFP!!!! FX. When was you thinking of testing? If you wanna see my chart just click on my pink ticker. Its my first cycle charting and so far so good! i think?! :wacko: Anyhow welcome to BNB! make sure you check in again soon :hugs: x

thanks :) extra fertile cycle.. is that possible? way to be positive lol i've been thinking for the past week that im "broken" or something. Well FF says don't test til the 10th, since my last cycle was more than 30 days or whatever. but my LP is a regular 14 and I of course wont be able to hold out until oct 10th to test! I was thinking maybe next Wed if no AF. last month i tested a bunch and it just got more and more depressing. when are you going to test?


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> It was because of money even though I had already worked out the money situation, why else would I be saving 9 grand for thr year I am off.. when I do my post grad I get student loan/grant and they me for doing it... plus childcare for that 9 months is sorted by his mother who is retired and I get help with childcare for being in education..
> 
> He said he didn't know that and he does still want to try... I am just so angry at him for messing me around again, it was his idea in the first place to have a baby...
> 
> Damita,
> Sweetie, there is NEVER a good time to have kids. If I waited until my money situation was better (it is now) I would never have kids. I had to struggle with both of my boys. But I don't regret it one bit. If you have a plan, girlfriend than stick to it. He is just being selfish & that's not right!! If you want a LO then you have a LO, don't let no man tell you when you can have one!!:nope:...I'm off my soap box:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I say to him, agree he is being selfish, I don't understand why he was the one who was on and on about children and babies, and now he's all like but I wont' be able to buy anything.. you think at 31 nearly 32, he would be a little grown up :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :shrug: I don't think they ever grow up completely :nope: Hope he snaps out of this soon :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope he snaps out of real quick for his sake!! He has no idea what TEAM DING DONG will do to him:gun:


----------



## natalies1982

good afternoon ladies will try and catch up in a mo lol

well i got my first high on the monitor today so will be dtd later :) wonder how many highs i will get b4 my peak. i had 5 last cycle. and woohoo 1st october which means closer to the 2WW


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Might just be a crazy one for no reason then? lol Or perhaps even better, an extra fertile one leading to your BFP!!!! FX. When was you thinking of testing? If you wanna see my chart just click on my pink ticker. Its my first cycle charting and so far so good! i think?! :wacko: Anyhow welcome to BNB! make sure you check in again soon :hugs: x
> 
> thanks :) extra fertile cycle.. is that possible? way to be positive lol i've been thinking for the past week that im "broken" or something. Well FF says don't test til the 10th, since my last cycle was more than 30 days or whatever. but my LP is a regular 14 and I of course wont be able to hold out until oct 10th to test! I was thinking maybe next Wed if no AF. last month i tested a bunch and it just got more and more depressing. when are you going to test?Click to expand...

When am I going to test? lol don't ask! I don't know how much longer I can hold out for! We shall see :haha: Best plan would be to wait till next Thurs when I'm due AF. but I can see me caving in a couple of days :haha: Why do we do it to ourselves, its so depressing! Anyhow, gotta go get something done, be back later :wave: x


----------



## pk2of8

Hey lovely ladies!!! Sorry I couldn't be on last night- my son needed my laptop for a school project. And today I'm in the office. Ugh. Been dying to be on and chat- can't from the office. Thank God for blackberry's!!! Lol :haha: 

For the new girls- I will go back thru the pages for yesterday and today and add you to the list for team Ding Dong! :happydance: welcome to the thread! :flower::hugs:

Well girlies, I was afraid of this... FF is now saying I Ov'd on cd8!!!!!! I can't believe it! In fact I don't believe it YET b/c that's V early for me! I'm still going to keep using my opk's for the next few days tho to be sure, so we'll see. That would mean I'm 3dpo today!!! :dohh: :wacko: I don't know what to think. I guess the next few days will tell. Dh and I had a lovely :sex: last night again too, but wouldn't do me any good at 2dpo, if that's correct. :wacko: arrrggghhhh! So frustrating! Anyway, so I guess it's fxxxx for the next few days to see what happens and if any little :spermy:s stick even tho timing wasn't very good if that's the case :cry: *sigh* 

Well I just wanted to check in luvs... I'll be back on later to wile away more office time! :winkwink:


----------



## Damita

wow that is early!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> Hey lovely ladies!!! Sorry I couldn't be on last night- my son needed my laptop for a school project. And today I'm in the office. Ugh. Been dying to be on and chat- can't from the office. Thank God for blackberry's!!! Lol :haha:
> 
> For the new girls- I will go back thru the pages for yesterday and today and add you to the list for team Ding Dong! :happydance: welcome to the thread! :flower::hugs:
> 
> Well girlies, I was afraid of this... FF is now saying I Ov'd on cd8!!!!!! I can't believe it! In fact I don't believe it YET b/c that's V early for me! I'm still going to keep using my opk's for the next few days tho to be sure, so we'll see. That would mean I'm 3dpo today!!! :dohh: :wacko: I don't know what to think. I guess the next few days will tell. Dh and I had a lovely :sex: last night again too, but wouldn't do me any good at 2dpo, if that's correct. :wacko: arrrggghhhh! So frustrating! Anyway, so I guess it's fxxxx for the next few days to see what happens and if any little :spermy:s stick even tho timing wasn't very good if that's the case :cry: *sigh*
> 
> Well I just wanted to check in luvs... I'll be back on later to wile away more office time! :winkwink:

I'm not convinced, those temps all at the same time etc? I still think it might be in the next few days. Sure it looks a little like you did, but i think it was more a couple of random temps throwing it off balance. Anyhow, you did BD in the time frame didnt you? so there is still hope! :) Awww FX for you. And if you are in the tww, then the sooner you get to test! :happydance: 
:haha: I'm determind to get everybody thinking positivly today :haha: even If I can't :wacko: x


----------



## prettyangel2b

hello all. my o days are soppose to be from the oct 3 -oct8th will see if okp matches with that .... i willl start trying opk on tonihgt starting i guess or you think i should wait?


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @poppy try black tower rose wine, open bottle n let it breathe for 10 mins or so...i love that wine..:happydance:
> 
> Oh Bolloxs i had that all written out and its gone grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... is that a sweet or dry wine sweetie? not too keen on the dried, but never find a sweet one i like.
> 
> Your right its deffo quiet tonight they must all be busy, i had my fill till weekend so im happy :haha:Click to expand...

yea it is a sweet one, not too keen on the dry wines, dont like white n hate red! will not be drinking today((MY BIRTHDAY)) as i may have a little sticky bean!! FXd xx


----------



## TTC2308

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @poppy try black tower rose wine, open bottle n let it breathe for 10 mins or so...i love that wine..:happydance:
> 
> Oh Bolloxs i had that all written out and its gone grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... is that a sweet or dry wine sweetie? not too keen on the dried, but never find a sweet one i like.
> 
> Your right its deffo quiet tonight they must all be busy, i had my fill till weekend so im happy :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yea it is a sweet one, not too keen on the dry wines, dont like white n hate red! will not be drinking today((MY BIRTHDAY)) as i may have a little sticky bean!! FXd xxClick to expand...

Happy Birthday and FX for your LO!:cake:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @poppy try black tower rose wine, open bottle n let it breathe for 10 mins or so...i love that wine..:happydance:
> 
> Oh Bolloxs i had that all written out and its gone grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... is that a sweet or dry wine sweetie? not too keen on the dried, but never find a sweet one i like.
> 
> Your right its deffo quiet tonight they must all be busy, i had my fill till weekend so im happy :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yea it is a sweet one, not too keen on the dry wines, dont like white n hate red! will not be drinking today((MY BIRTHDAY)) as i may have a little sticky bean!! FXd xxClick to expand...

Oooooh you kept that quiet MotherCabbage! Happy Birthday!!!!!!!:cake: x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx TTC...have been spoilt today, he he..:blush: im supposed to O tmoz so i think a birthday :sex: is in order!!! i think i O quite early on this cycle..but im not sure, im not using OPK any more, ive given up on them they make me crazy!!!..
@MRS sorry about your mc, hope you ok now sweet, your posts brighten my day!!!!:haha:
:hug: :dust: to all xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @poppy try black tower rose wine, open bottle n let it breathe for 10 mins or so...i love that wine..:happydance:
> 
> Oh Bolloxs i had that all written out and its gone grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... is that a sweet or dry wine sweetie? not too keen on the dried, but never find a sweet one i like.
> 
> Your right its deffo quiet tonight they must all be busy, i had my fill till weekend so im happy :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yea it is a sweet one, not too keen on the dry wines, dont like white n hate red! will not be drinking today((MY BIRTHDAY)) as i may have a little sticky bean!! FXd xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooooh you kept that quiet MotherCabbage! Happy Birthday!!!!!!!:cake: xClick to expand...

Thanx :hug: n :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Happy Birthday :dance:


----------



## Mojitogirly

Evening ladies!

Happy birthday Mothercabbage!!!! Hope you've had a lovely day!

Hope everyone's good tonight..................I had another negative OPK today - I've only got one test left & still havn't had that smiley face :nope:

Worried I've missed O! :dohh:

So, 1st day of last AF was 18.09.10 - usually have reg 28 day cycles, although last was 27 & one before was 35 (1st after MC) so I might be a bit off - looks like Its prob a BFN for me this month:nope:

Anyway -------------------its the weekend!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## China girl

happy birthday mothercabbage!!!!
:icecream:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance::happydance:thankyou ding dongs your all gorgeous!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Oh Happy Birthday Huni, hope you're having a pukka day:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> morning morning morning you dirty girls
> i hope you have all been taking advice from dr amyrach (diploma in sha**ing)
> to tinkerbell-no worries girl its now that i know my boy aint shooting seedless ones lol
> poppy-friend accepted welcome to nutsville
> damita-id kill him if he told me no bubba for 3 years
> 
> to all the other shagfest girlies on here-GOOOOOD MORNINGG ooooo hang on im a lazy bitch GOOOOOOD AFTERNOOOOOOOON XXX
> 
> I hope you come on everyday from now on DR, cause your making my TWW barable.......alomst.......:wacko: Today I am shattered, and am gagging at all the smells in the house. DH cant smell anything, and the house is quite clean, but I can smell EVERYTHING! :sick: So I guess my TTW isn't going so well, or vice versa depending on how you look at it lol. Dying to test but AF not due till Thursday next week. Ooooooooooh I'm so impatient!!!! :haha: xClick to expand...



ohhhhhhhhhh good luck tink, didnt realise u were in the 2ww. fxd sweety :hug::hugs:
xxxpxxx


----------



## TTC82

Happy birthday! I hope the best present you get is a well deserved bfp!


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> Room for another person? I'm in the middle of the tww and it is just a mess. I've never done this kind of posting thing but I can't hold it all in any longer!

hi there hun didnt want [email protected]&r. welcome to thread and i hope everything works out well for u hun hugs xxx phoebexxx
:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @poppy try black tower rose wine, open bottle n let it breathe for 10 mins or so...i love that wine..:happydance:
> 
> Oh Bolloxs i had that all written out and its gone grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... is that a sweet or dry wine sweetie? not too keen on the dried, but never find a sweet one i like.
> 
> Your right its deffo quiet tonight they must all be busy, i had my fill till weekend so im happy :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yea it is a sweet one, not too keen on the dry wines, dont like white n hate red! will not be drinking today((MY BIRTHDAY)) as i may have a little sticky bean!! FXd xxClick to expand...

happy birthday mother, have a lovely albeit sober day lol xxx fxd that u get ur bfp soon. hugs xxxx


----------



## phoebe

ttc82 why have u got the sad icon, is everything ok hun??xxx


----------



## TTC82

Whoops, didn't realise that was still on there! Will change it now, thank you for pointing it out. I am rubbish on here, no idea how to do a signature or anything like that. Need to spend some time working out how to add a ticker etc


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> morning morning morning you dirty girls
> i hope you have all been taking advice from dr amyrach (diploma in sha**ing)
> to tinkerbell-no worries girl its now that i know my boy aint shooting seedless ones lol
> poppy-friend accepted welcome to nutsville
> damita-id kill him if he told me no bubba for 3 years
> 
> to all the other shagfest girlies on here-GOOOOOD MORNINGG ooooo hang on im a lazy bitch GOOOOOOD AFTERNOOOOOOOON XXX
> 
> I hope you come on everyday from now on DR, cause your making my TWW barable.......alomst.......:wacko: Today I am shattered, and am gagging at all the smells in the house. DH cant smell anything, and the house is quite clean, but I can smell EVERYTHING! :sick: So I guess my TTW isn't going so well, or vice versa depending on how you look at it lol. Dying to test but AF not due till Thursday next week. Ooooooooooh I'm so impatient!!!! :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhh good luck tink, didnt realise u were in the 2ww. fxd sweety :hug::hugs:
> xxxpxxxClick to expand...

:haha: Yeah, I met the ladies on another thread and gatecrashed here :blush: So glad I did! Yup TWW for me, into the home stretch! x


----------



## phoebe

TTC82 said:


> Whoops, didn't realise that was still on there! Will change it now, thank you for pointing it out. I am rubbish on here, no idea how to do a signature or anything like that. Need to spend some time working out how to add a ticker etc

oh its a learning curve to me too:rofl::rofl:. took me ages to learn lol, well good luck. i'm glad yr ok tho. and if u learn the ticker thing do give me the heads up lol. hugs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

hey ding dongs have any of u tried this stuff?? was thinking of getting some. and do any of u take epo? if so how much do u take??? i just wanna try me best from now til xmas. cheers girlys xxx
phoeb

https://www2.babyandbump.com/?id=37...as-anyone-tried-fertile-cm-supplement-2.htmls xxx


----------



## pk2of8

I had another - opk today too. I'm still not convinced I Ov'd already altho, I'm beginning to wonder if I have :wacko: 

@tink- most of my temps have been around the same time. A couple have been at the wrong time, b/c I've discovered I wake up more often in the night than I realized. :dohh: but it is very jagged looking at the pattern. I don't see a pattern there yet at all except for what it says that I MAY have ov'd. :dohh:

Maybe a bunch of us girls Ov'd early this month??? That would be strange but maybe it means good things are about to happen!! :happydance: I'm hoping anyway! But then I think it would take a blasted miracle for me to get a :bfp: if I did Ov early! Sheesh! I just realized when we :sex: a couple days before my supposed O day, I was still spotting and we were visiting out of town... (Tmi warning!!) I was afraid of ruining the sheets, not being at home, so I used a softcup before :sex: uuuugggghhhh. No chance of preggers that way!!! Damn! (Softcups are similar concept to mooncups and I use them during af). 

You know I'm going to make myself crazy trying to sort this out over the next few days!!! :wacko:

But still fxxxxxxxx and :hug: to my special ding dong girls!!! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pk2of8

OH- I nearly forgot!!!!! :dohh: :haha:

@mothercabbage- as my LOs used to say (when they were little), "HAPPY DIRTDAY!!!!!!!" :haha: (happy birthday, mothercabbage!) Wishing all the best and as much fun as you can w/o any yummy alcohol! Lol :haha: :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

phoebe said:


> hey ding dongs have any of u tried this stuff?? was thinking of getting some. and do any of u take epo? if so how much do u take??? i just wanna try me best from now til xmas. cheers girlys xxx
> phoeb
> 
> https://www2.babyandbump.com/?id=37...as-anyone-tried-fertile-cm-supplement-2.htmls xxx

Are you talking about the pre-seed, phoeb or something else?? If u mean the pre-seed, I've used it and I thk several of the other girls on here have also. It's a :spermy:-friendly lubricant for dryness issues, so it won't kill the important :spermy: stuff and gives them more of a chance to swim up where they're supposed to :happydance: I really like it so far, and I've seen LOTS of positive posts on bnb from other women who've used it and gotten their :bfp:s. What's epo? Was that on the same webpage? I didn't look very far :blush: 

:dust: and fx hun!! It would be so wonderful to see a bunch of :bfp:s by Christmas! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhhhhhhh geez Ding Dongs what are you trying to do to me, ive had to cheat and come straight to the last page ](*,) there's pages and pages to catch up on grrrrrrrrrrrrrr............ arnt you ment to be all having :sex: :haha: Promise will read back.. maybe when your all in flipping bed :hugs:

Happy birthday mothercabbage hope uv had an amazing day and your DH has spoilt you :kiss:

Pk fingers crossed you not ov'd yet :hugs:

Can i ask what Soft cups is? all these new things ive never heard of till i joined this thread.


----------



## Damita

pre seed is great fun ;) as I am not testing ovulation I have no idea when I am ovulating... guessing game..


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> pre seed is great fun ;) as I am not testing ovulation I have no idea when I am ovulating... guessing game..

Evening Damita did you and dh have a little chat about :baby:, was thinking about you today and hoping you got sorted x


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Arghhhhhhhhh geez Ding Dongs what are you trying to do to me, ive had to cheat and come straight to the last page ](*,) there's pages and pages to catch up on grrrrrrrrrrrrrr............ arnt you ment to be all having :sex: :haha: Promise will read back.. maybe when your all in flipping bed :hugs:
> 
> Happy birthday mothercabbage hope uv had an amazing day and your DH has spoilt you :kiss:
> 
> Pk fingers crossed you not ov'd yet :hugs:
> 
> Can i ask what Soft cups is? all these new things ive never heard of till i joined this thread.

Yes....please explain soft cup:flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

It looks a lot like a diaphragm or cap, collects your blood, then you remove and empty. V handy for :sex: when your on your period...or for trapping lil spermy after :sex: x


----------



## poppy666

lol China Girl we must be the only two on here that asks questions all the time :haha: I thought soft cups was something they pee'd in before they dipped their OPKs in x Hows your day going? x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi girlies, sorry not been on much tonight

Had the day from hell today, hubby had his mechanics workshop broken into lastnight, lost a car and a load of tools :cry: I've not even been down there yet and some of my parts for my car were down there (me and hubby are restoring a 1978 ford escort)

Spent most of today worrying about him and being ordered around by a female manager at work, sorry but manners cost nothing and people are more willing to do things when asked the right way, all she managed to do was piss me right off.

Really wish hubby was home coz a really need a big fat hug!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Sorry for the rant girlies, gonna go and grab a tub of ice cream me thinks :icecream:


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Hi girlies, sorry not been on much tonight
> 
> Had the day from hell today, hubby had his mechanics workshop broken into lastnight, lost a car and a load of tools :cry: I've not even been down there yet and some of my parts for my car were down there (me and hubby are restoring a 1978 ford escort)
> 
> Spent most of today worrying about him and being ordered around by a female manager at work, sorry but manners cost nothing and people are more willing to do things when asked the right way, all she managed to do was piss me right off.
> 
> Really wish hubby was home coz a really need a big fat hug!

Sorry to hear that Daisys_mummy scum bags arnt they? hope your dh is ok well as much as he can be, bet he's fuming :growlmad: ((( big hugs sweetie)) :hugs:

Ehhhhh the old ford escorts use to go around in one and a Capri ( remember them?) when i was a teenager, we all use to put about a £1 togethor to get some fuel.. a pound lol :haha: Pounds worth wouldnt get you to end of the road now.

Hope your ok x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> It looks a lot like a diaphragm or cap, collects your blood, then you remove and empty. V handy for :sex: when your on your period...or for trapping lil spermy after :sex: x

Hmmm could of done with a soft cup yesterday then cos even tho i told him not to move for 10 minutes i could still feel it coming out (TMI) :haha: didnt want a drop to come out grrrrrrrrrr... Do you sometimes notice at times nothing comes out until you go to the bathroom and other times it just gushes straight back out?? or is that just me lol wonder why that happens x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> It looks a lot like a diaphragm or cap, collects your blood, then you remove and empty. V handy for :sex: when your on your period...or for trapping lil spermy after :sex: x
> 
> Hmmm could of done with a soft cup yesterday then cos even tho i told him not to move for 10 minutes i could still feel it coming out (TMI) :haha: didnt want a drop to come out grrrrrrrrrr... Do you sometimes notice at times nothing comes out until you go to the bathroom and other times it just gushes straight back out?? or is that just me lol wonder why that happens xClick to expand...

Cheers Poppy, he'll prob be ok it's me thats fuming:growlmad: He bought me a mk2 escort last year we only had it 36 hours when it was stolen I ended up driving around looking for the scum (we had a tip off) and i didn't care how big they were:wacko:The mk2 I have now is an estate but she needs a lot of love gonna take an age to get her right but at least I will get to do it with hubby

Me and hubby got jiggy with it last night too, I'd shown him the previous posts about the plug method and hubbies not moving:haha: he couldn't really move with me on top and told him I was using the plug method, Never laughed so much in my life was even crying at one point:rofl::rofl::rofl: lets just say it all got a bit messy (tmi)

I've noticed that on trips to the bathroom as well:shrug:and I often wonder why


----------



## poppy666

Think thats what happened yesterday cos i was giggling after about 5 minutes cos he was getting heavy :haha:

Come on ladies does anyone know why sometimes no :spermy: dribbles out until you go to the bathroom and other times it just gushes out straight away? lol i really need to know why x


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Think thats what happened yesterday cos i was giggling after about 5 minutes cos he was getting heavy :haha:
> 
> Come on ladies does anyone know why sometimes no :spermy: dribbles out until you go to the bathroom and other times it just gushes out straight away? lol i really need to know why x

that's a tough one poppy...not sure why that is :shrug: position of the cervix maybe???? hmmm...wonder if we can find anything about that online. BUT i really do think it's not too many :spermy: that dribble out anyway. i think it's MOSTLY just the seminal fluid and that the :spermy:s get up in there and stay pretty quickly. at least i've read that before. 

softcups are exactly what tink described. the name brand for the ones i use are called "instead". i've read posts from other ladies in the UK on bnb that say they have a hard time finding them there but can order them online. for the US girls, i get mine at CVS, and i've heard you can usually get them at walmart and sometimes at target. also, here in FL we have a grocery store called Publix and my sister had her local Publix order them special, so I know they will carry them if you request it. my sister told me about them before my wedding and got me hooked. for me they are so much cleaner even than tampons. there's no risk of toxic shock syndrome from using them (as there is with tampons), and you can leave it in for up to 12 hours, and you don't feel them at all. i love that we don't have to have "dirty" :sex: that way if we're in the mood during af. it's a little tricky learning to put them in right and getting them out w/o making a mess, but after a few times you get the hang of it and it's no big deal. i found out on here that some girls were using them to keep :spermy: close to the cervix by putting it in right after :sex: (so no drippage that way poppy :haha:) and were having more success getting :bfp: with it. i tried it last month, and it didn't work for me. I don't know...maybe i'll go without it this time. if still :bfn: try using it again next time maybe. anyway there's a special thread devoted just for that in the ttc threads. that's how i found bnb to begin with...i saw a blip online about using the softcups for ttc and started searching...led me to you wonderful ladies!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

ok, so now i'm rambling....ANYways, so when i got home from work a little bit ago, girls, went to the bathroom and lots of ewcm again, so maybe i haven't Ov'd after all!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: but i put the info into ff and it still says that it's possible to have ewcm after Ov and not be fertile, so looks like i'm still questionable :dohh::dohh::wacko::wacko:

well, i'm guessing my UK girlies are in bed... :dust: dreams to you all! 

for the rest of us, i'm about to go watch Smallville :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance: (i know i'm such a dweeb! :haha:)


----------



## poppy666

PK i had a theory that when your cervix was closed it gushed out n when it was open you didnt?? lol im guessing but maybe its something to look into :thumbup: yes looks like everyone here is in bed either sleeping or :sex:

Im sure you can get ewcm different times in the month because other month i had just before my af arrived? too confusing x


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Think thats what happened yesterday cos i was giggling after about 5 minutes cos he was getting heavy :haha:
> 
> Come on ladies does anyone know why sometimes no :spermy: dribbles out until you go to the bathroom and other times it just gushes out straight away? lol i really need to know why x
> 
> that's a tough one poppy...not sure why that is :shrug: position of the cervix maybe???? hmmm...wonder if we can find anything about that online. BUT i really do think it's not too many :spermy: that dribble out anyway. i think it's MOSTLY just the seminal fluid and that the :spermy:s get up in there and stay pretty quickly. at least i've read that before.
> 
> softcups are exactly what tink described. the name brand for the ones i use are called "instead". i've read posts from other ladies in the UK on bnb that say they have a hard time finding them there but can order them online. for the US girls, i get mine at CVS, and i've heard you can usually get them at walmart and sometimes at target. also, here in FL we have a grocery store called Publix and my sister had her local Publix order them special, so I know they will carry them if you request it. my sister told me about them before my wedding and got me hooked. for me they are so much cleaner even than tampons. there's no risk of toxic shock syndrome from using them (as there is with tampons), and you can leave it in for up to 12 hours, and you don't feel them at all. i love that we don't have to have "dirty" :sex: that way if we're in the mood during af. it's a little tricky learning to put them in right and getting them out w/o making a mess, but after a few times you get the hang of it and it's no big deal. i found out on here that some girls were using them to keep :spermy: close to the cervix by putting it in right after :sex: (so no drippage that way poppy :haha:) and were having more success getting :bfp: with it. i tried it last month, and it didn't work for me. I don't know...maybe i'll go without it this time. if still :bfn: try using it again next time maybe. anyway there's a special thread devoted just for that in the ttc threads. that's how i found bnb to begin with...i saw a blip online about using the softcups for ttc and started searching...led me to you wonderful ladies!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> ok, so now i'm rambling....ANYways, so when i got home from work a little bit ago, girls, went to the bathroom and lots of ewcm again, so maybe i haven't Ov'd after all!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: but i put the info into ff and it still says that it's possible to have ewcm after Ov and not be fertile, so looks like i'm still questionable :dohh::dohh::wacko::wacko:
> 
> well, i'm guessing my UK girlies are in bed... :dust: dreams to you all!
> 
> for the rest of us, i'm about to go watch Smallville :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance: (i know i'm such a dweeb! :haha:)Click to expand...

Lawd have mercy...Pk, smallville is still on???..LOL I used to watch that show, but school got in the way & I was never able to catch back up.


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> lol China Girl we must be the only two on here that asks questions all the time :haha: I thought soft cups was something they pee'd in before they dipped their OPKs in x Hows your day going? x

LOL @poppy...I had NO IDEA what the heck they were!!...glad we have awesome ladies to help answer our questions. I'm doing awesome tonght. Catching up on the DVR with my boys, sent my DH away with friends for a lil while...ahh what could be better:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

I know what you mean i send my dh out sometimes and i hardly see him as it is with him working away lol, but he drives me nuts he only needs to breath sometimes :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Think thats what happened yesterday cos i was giggling after about 5 minutes cos he was getting heavy :haha:
> 
> Come on ladies does anyone know why sometimes no :spermy: dribbles out until you go to the bathroom and other times it just gushes out straight away? lol i really need to know why x
> 
> that's a tough one poppy...not sure why that is :shrug: position of the cervix maybe???? hmmm...wonder if we can find anything about that online. BUT i really do think it's not too many :spermy: that dribble out anyway. i think it's MOSTLY just the seminal fluid and that the :spermy:s get up in there and stay pretty quickly. at least i've read that before.
> 
> softcups are exactly what tink described. the name brand for the ones i use are called "instead". i've read posts from other ladies in the UK on bnb that say they have a hard time finding them there but can order them online. for the US girls, i get mine at CVS, and i've heard you can usually get them at walmart and sometimes at target. also, here in FL we have a grocery store called Publix and my sister had her local Publix order them special, so I know they will carry them if you request it. my sister told me about them before my wedding and got me hooked. for me they are so much cleaner even than tampons. there's no risk of toxic shock syndrome from using them (as there is with tampons), and you can leave it in for up to 12 hours, and you don't feel them at all. i love that we don't have to have "dirty" :sex: that way if we're in the mood during af. it's a little tricky learning to put them in right and getting them out w/o making a mess, but after a few times you get the hang of it and it's no big deal. i found out on here that some girls were using them to keep :spermy: close to the cervix by putting it in right after :sex: (so no drippage that way poppy :haha:) and were having more success getting :bfp: with it. i tried it last month, and it didn't work for me. I don't know...maybe i'll go without it this time. if still :bfn: try using it again next time maybe. anyway there's a special thread devoted just for that in the ttc threads. that's how i found bnb to begin with...i saw a blip online about using the softcups for ttc and started searching...led me to you wonderful ladies!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> ok, so now i'm rambling....ANYways, so when i got home from work a little bit ago, girls, went to the bathroom and lots of ewcm again, so maybe i haven't Ov'd after all!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: but i put the info into ff and it still says that it's possible to have ewcm after Ov and not be fertile, so looks like i'm still questionable :dohh::dohh::wacko::wacko:
> 
> well, i'm guessing my UK girlies are in bed... :dust: dreams to you all!
> 
> for the rest of us, i'm about to go watch Smallville :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance: (i know i'm such a dweeb! :haha:)Click to expand...

dodgy fadge defo:haha:

ill give a free consultation this time please dont take advantage of my generosity but..................................................

you may ovulate twice in one month i did when i got preggers in march
it can happenxxx
either thst or........
your fadge needs sucking out with a dyson xxx


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Think thats what happened yesterday cos i was giggling after about 5 minutes cos he was getting heavy :haha:
> 
> Come on ladies does anyone know why sometimes no :spermy: dribbles out until you go to the bathroom and other times it just gushes out straight away? lol i really need to know why x
> 
> that's a tough one poppy...not sure why that is :shrug: position of the cervix maybe???? hmmm...wonder if we can find anything about that online. BUT i really do think it's not too many :spermy: that dribble out anyway. i think it's MOSTLY just the seminal fluid and that the :spermy:s get up in there and stay pretty quickly. at least i've read that before.
> 
> softcups are exactly what tink described. the name brand for the ones i use are called "instead". i've read posts from other ladies in the UK on bnb that say they have a hard time finding them there but can order them online. for the US girls, i get mine at CVS, and i've heard you can usually get them at walmart and sometimes at target. also, here in FL we have a grocery store called Publix and my sister had her local Publix order them special, so I know they will carry them if you request it. my sister told me about them before my wedding and got me hooked. for me they are so much cleaner even than tampons. there's no risk of toxic shock syndrome from using them (as there is with tampons), and you can leave it in for up to 12 hours, and you don't feel them at all. i love that we don't have to have "dirty" :sex: that way if we're in the mood during af. it's a little tricky learning to put them in right and getting them out w/o making a mess, but after a few times you get the hang of it and it's no big deal. i found out on here that some girls were using them to keep :spermy: close to the cervix by putting it in right after :sex: (so no drippage that way poppy :haha:) and were having more success getting :bfp: with it. i tried it last month, and it didn't work for me. I don't know...maybe i'll go without it this time. if still :bfn: try using it again next time maybe. anyway there's a special thread devoted just for that in the ttc threads. that's how i found bnb to begin with...i saw a blip online about using the softcups for ttc and started searching...led me to you wonderful ladies!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> ok, so now i'm rambling....ANYways, so when i got home from work a little bit ago, girls, went to the bathroom and lots of ewcm again, so maybe i haven't Ov'd after all!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: but i put the info into ff and it still says that it's possible to have ewcm after Ov and not be fertile, so looks like i'm still questionable :dohh::dohh::wacko::wacko:
> 
> well, i'm guessing my UK girlies are in bed... :dust: dreams to you all!
> 
> for the rest of us, i'm about to go watch Smallville :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance: (i know i'm such a dweeb! :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> dodgy fadge defo:haha:
> 
> ill give a free consultation this time please dont take advantage of my generosity but..................................................
> 
> you may ovulate twice in one month i did when i got preggers in march
> it can happenxxx
> either thst or........
> your fadge needs sucking out with a dyson xxxClick to expand...

Roflmao god that was funny, will never look at my dyson in the same light now thinking of PK's Fudgy :rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Think thats what happened yesterday cos i was giggling after about 5 minutes cos he was getting heavy :haha:
> 
> Come on ladies does anyone know why sometimes no :spermy: dribbles out until you go to the bathroom and other times it just gushes out straight away? lol i really need to know why x
> 
> that's a tough one poppy...not sure why that is :shrug: position of the cervix maybe???? hmmm...wonder if we can find anything about that online. BUT i really do think it's not too many :spermy: that dribble out anyway. i think it's MOSTLY just the seminal fluid and that the :spermy:s get up in there and stay pretty quickly. at least i've read that before.
> 
> softcups are exactly what tink described. the name brand for the ones i use are called "instead". i've read posts from other ladies in the UK on bnb that say they have a hard time finding them there but can order them online. for the US girls, i get mine at CVS, and i've heard you can usually get them at walmart and sometimes at target. also, here in FL we have a grocery store called Publix and my sister had her local Publix order them special, so I know they will carry them if you request it. my sister told me about them before my wedding and got me hooked. for me they are so much cleaner even than tampons. there's no risk of toxic shock syndrome from using them (as there is with tampons), and you can leave it in for up to 12 hours, and you don't feel them at all. i love that we don't have to have "dirty" :sex: that way if we're in the mood during af. it's a little tricky learning to put them in right and getting them out w/o making a mess, but after a few times you get the hang of it and it's no big deal. i found out on here that some girls were using them to keep :spermy: close to the cervix by putting it in right after :sex: (so no drippage that way poppy :haha:) and were having more success getting :bfp: with it. i tried it last month, and it didn't work for me. I don't know...maybe i'll go without it this time. if still :bfn: try using it again next time maybe. anyway there's a special thread devoted just for that in the ttc threads. that's how i found bnb to begin with...i saw a blip online about using the softcups for ttc and started searching...led me to you wonderful ladies!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> ok, so now i'm rambling....ANYways, so when i got home from work a little bit ago, girls, went to the bathroom and lots of ewcm again, so maybe i haven't Ov'd after all!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: but i put the info into ff and it still says that it's possible to have ewcm after Ov and not be fertile, so looks like i'm still questionable :dohh::dohh::wacko::wacko:
> 
> well, i'm guessing my UK girlies are in bed... :dust: dreams to you all!
> 
> for the rest of us, i'm about to go watch Smallville :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance: (i know i'm such a dweeb! :haha:)Click to expand...

when youve had your jiggy jiggy stick your arses in the air like your doing pelvic thrusts for 10 mins then get up
nooooo dribbling bits on the satin sheets:haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Think thats what happened yesterday cos i was giggling after about 5 minutes cos he was getting heavy :haha:
> 
> Come on ladies does anyone know why sometimes no :spermy: dribbles out until you go to the bathroom and other times it just gushes out straight away? lol i really need to know why x
> 
> that's a tough one poppy...not sure why that is :shrug: position of the cervix maybe???? hmmm...wonder if we can find anything about that online. BUT i really do think it's not too many :spermy: that dribble out anyway. i think it's MOSTLY just the seminal fluid and that the :spermy:s get up in there and stay pretty quickly. at least i've read that before.
> 
> softcups are exactly what tink described. the name brand for the ones i use are called "instead". i've read posts from other ladies in the UK on bnb that say they have a hard time finding them there but can order them online. for the US girls, i get mine at CVS, and i've heard you can usually get them at walmart and sometimes at target. also, here in FL we have a grocery store called Publix and my sister had her local Publix order them special, so I know they will carry them if you request it. my sister told me about them before my wedding and got me hooked. for me they are so much cleaner even than tampons. there's no risk of toxic shock syndrome from using them (as there is with tampons), and you can leave it in for up to 12 hours, and you don't feel them at all. i love that we don't have to have "dirty" :sex: that way if we're in the mood during af. it's a little tricky learning to put them in right and getting them out w/o making a mess, but after a few times you get the hang of it and it's no big deal. i found out on here that some girls were using them to keep :spermy: close to the cervix by putting it in right after :sex: (so no drippage that way poppy :haha:) and were having more success getting :bfp: with it. i tried it last month, and it didn't work for me. I don't know...maybe i'll go without it this time. if still :bfn: try using it again next time maybe. anyway there's a special thread devoted just for that in the ttc threads. that's how i found bnb to begin with...i saw a blip online about using the softcups for ttc and started searching...led me to you wonderful ladies!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> ok, so now i'm rambling....ANYways, so when i got home from work a little bit ago, girls, went to the bathroom and lots of ewcm again, so maybe i haven't Ov'd after all!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: but i put the info into ff and it still says that it's possible to have ewcm after Ov and not be fertile, so looks like i'm still questionable :dohh::dohh::wacko::wacko:
> 
> well, i'm guessing my UK girlies are in bed... :dust: dreams to you all!
> 
> for the rest of us, i'm about to go watch Smallville :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance: (i know i'm such a dweeb! :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> dodgy fadge defo:haha:
> 
> ill give a free consultation this time please dont take advantage of my generosity but..................................................
> 
> you may ovulate twice in one month i did when i got preggers in march
> it can happenxxx
> either thst or........
> your fadge needs sucking out with a dyson xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Roflmao god that was funny, will never look at my dyson in the same light now thinking of PK's Fudgy :rofl:Click to expand...

poppy its a fadge not a fudgy:wacko:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Think thats what happened yesterday cos i was giggling after about 5 minutes cos he was getting heavy :haha:
> 
> Come on ladies does anyone know why sometimes no :spermy: dribbles out until you go to the bathroom and other times it just gushes out straight away? lol i really need to know why x
> 
> that's a tough one poppy...not sure why that is :shrug: position of the cervix maybe???? hmmm...wonder if we can find anything about that online. BUT i really do think it's not too many :spermy: that dribble out anyway. i think it's MOSTLY just the seminal fluid and that the :spermy:s get up in there and stay pretty quickly. at least i've read that before.
> 
> softcups are exactly what tink described. the name brand for the ones i use are called "instead". i've read posts from other ladies in the UK on bnb that say they have a hard time finding them there but can order them online. for the US girls, i get mine at CVS, and i've heard you can usually get them at walmart and sometimes at target. also, here in FL we have a grocery store called Publix and my sister had her local Publix order them special, so I know they will carry them if you request it. my sister told me about them before my wedding and got me hooked. for me they are so much cleaner even than tampons. there's no risk of toxic shock syndrome from using them (as there is with tampons), and you can leave it in for up to 12 hours, and you don't feel them at all. i love that we don't have to have "dirty" :sex: that way if we're in the mood during af. it's a little tricky learning to put them in right and getting them out w/o making a mess, but after a few times you get the hang of it and it's no big deal. i found out on here that some girls were using them to keep :spermy: close to the cervix by putting it in right after :sex: (so no drippage that way poppy :haha:) and were having more success getting :bfp: with it. i tried it last month, and it didn't work for me. I don't know...maybe i'll go without it this time. if still :bfn: try using it again next time maybe. anyway there's a special thread devoted just for that in the ttc threads. that's how i found bnb to begin with...i saw a blip online about using the softcups for ttc and started searching...led me to you wonderful ladies!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> ok, so now i'm rambling....ANYways, so when i got home from work a little bit ago, girls, went to the bathroom and lots of ewcm again, so maybe i haven't Ov'd after all!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: but i put the info into ff and it still says that it's possible to have ewcm after Ov and not be fertile, so looks like i'm still questionable :dohh::dohh::wacko::wacko:
> 
> well, i'm guessing my UK girlies are in bed... :dust: dreams to you all!
> 
> for the rest of us, i'm about to go watch Smallville :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance: (i know i'm such a dweeb! :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> dodgy fadge defo:haha:
> 
> ill give a free consultation this time please dont take advantage of my generosity but..................................................
> 
> you may ovulate twice in one month i did when i got preggers in march
> it can happenxxx
> either thst or........
> your fadge needs sucking out with a dyson xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Roflmao god that was funny, will never look at my dyson in the same light now thinking of PK's Fudgy :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> poppy its a fadge not a fudgy:wacko:Click to expand...

No mines a fudgy :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy what are you still doing up???!!!??? :winkwink: you too mrsamyrach!! aren't you supposed to be having :baby: dreams???

i think i'll never look at a dyson the same again either :dohh::haha:

i suppose either is possible ...either ewcm and not fertile or possibly Ov'ing twice??? i guess we'll know more as the month goes on. 

@china girl- i lost track of smallville for a year or so about halfway through the seasons (maybe season 5 or so) but picked it back up. i'm starting to buy the dvds now (have the first 3 seasons). this is the last season tho :cry: but it's so exciting to see clark becoming superman!!! :happydance:

@poppy- i think that's a good theory too...maybe cervix is closed at that time! i think defo possible :winkwink:


----------



## Damita

Morning, whoa it's a Saturday and had to get up at 6.30am because DH has to work today.. urgh too early!!


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all....not happy today, of all the days to refuse :sex: OH refused last night!!!!! :growlmad: according to my ticker it was one of my most fertile days...:growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dings! Busy day ahead of me, not sure I really want to do anything at all :( This TWW is taking its toll now. I wanna just curl up and wait till af is due. Which of course is the worst thing to do as time would tick away way to slowly. lol ggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Anyhow, out this evening with a friend. That will be nice.......and sober........lol ah well. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> morning all....not happy today, of all the days to refuse :sex: OH refused last night!!!!! :growlmad: according to my ticker it was one of my most fertile days...:growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:

awwwwwww :hugs: i had the same thing this months remeber? O day lol Youve got this month covered :thumbup: Don't panic x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning tink, i dont think it is covered unless i O early (FX)...bloody men!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Hopes314

my husband always seems to be to tired on important fertile days. this next time around, if its a likely fertile day and he is too tired, i think we are going to try the whole instead cup thing where he can deposit it in the cup and then i insert the cup. one of the many uses of the instead.. hm. it almost seems silly, but i suggested it and he seems to think it would be much less effort on days he gets home late and is too too tired lol. better than skipping those days all together i'm thinking.

oh and even though on oct 1st i was only 9 or 10 dpo, AF arrived? hm. five days early. the only good part about this is that suddenly we will just be jumping right in again ttc by the end of next week!


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> poppy what are you still doing up???!!!??? :winkwink: you too mrsamyrach!! aren't you supposed to be having :baby: dreams???
> 
> i think i'll never look at a dyson the same again either :dohh::haha:
> 
> i suppose either is possible ...either ewcm and not fertile or possibly Ov'ing twice??? i guess we'll know more as the month goes on.
> 
> @china girl- i lost track of smallville for a year or so about halfway through the seasons (maybe season 5 or so) but picked it back up. i'm starting to buy the dvds now (have the first 3 seasons). this is the last season tho :cry: but it's so exciting to see clark becoming superman!!! :happydance:
> 
> @poppy- i think that's a good theory too...maybe cervix is closed at that time! i think defo possible :winkwink:

poppy is a right dirty stopout and me welllllllll i was on nights till 2 this morning and same tonight
ya need to concentrate on sorting out ya dodgy fadge you luv xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

andddddddddddddddddddddddd bloody cd12 and still a frigging low on cbfm im gagging for it it bloody better hurry up


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ladies :flower:

Pk i didnt go to bed till 4am we ended up with company so took ages for them to go, so i didnt get any flipping :sex::sex: was too tired... If i concieve this month it will be a bloody miracle..........

mrsamyrach im not a dirty stop out :rofl: Still cant get Dyson out my head :haha:

mothercabbage are you sure you havnt got it covered just incase sweetie? Think you've had more :sex: than the lot of us put togethor :haha: Damn men ey? Just sort him out tonight tell him whats what and your in charge :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Morning my pretties!!! :winkwink:

@tink--i think your chart is looking great for a :bfp: sweetie!!!! I'm obsessed with looking at charts now! mine looks so wacked out compared to everybody else's....eh well. I guess i can't do more than keep putting in the info and waiting to see what happens. :shrug:

@mothercabbage--i cannot stand to hear that "i'm too tired" excuse from dh more than anything else i think!! :growlmad: how old is your dh mother? mine is 40 and he says it's just age...that makes me more :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: age pffff my foot. he's still young!!! and my dh can be STUBBORN about it too. once he's decided he's "too tired", I can even get him all "worked up" and he'll STILL say he's "too tired" and won't :sex: ggggrrrrr so frustrating!! :dohh: i tell him it's all mentality...he's gotten a little better about it over the last couple of months *sigh* bloody men!!! is right!!!!

@Hopes-- i don't think i'd ever get my dh to ejaculate into the softcup instead of :sex: i think he'd be too embarrassed to do that. it's going to be a trial just to get him to go do it for the SA i think, so hat's off to ya hun! :winkwink:

@mrsamyrach--yes i'm still trying to figure out my "dodgy fadge" :haha: i'm waiting to see what my temps do over the next few days and my other signs (cm, cp). nothing to do about it but wait :dohh: and keep having :sex: :happydance:

well fxxxxxx girlies! i hope we all have wonderful weekends!!!


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Morning Ladies :flower:
> 
> Pk i didnt go to bed till 4am we ended up with company so took ages for them to go, so i didnt get any flipping :sex::sex: was too tired... If i concieve this month it will be a bloody miracle..........
> 
> mrsamyrach im not a dirty stop out :rofl: Still cant get Dyson out my head :haha:
> 
> mothercabbage are you sure you havnt got it covered just incase sweetie? Think you've had more :sex: than the lot of us put togethor :haha: Damn men ey? Just sort him out tonight tell him whats what and your in charge :haha:

morning poppy!!! :flower: i think you're right about mothercabbage!! she's been a busy :bunny: lol 

i would have been too tired too with company that late! i'd still be in bed :sleep: too! :haha: but i'm feeling the same as you that if it happens (happened??) this month it will have to be a bloody miracle.........:wacko::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon all, thanx girls !! you make me sound :sex:mad:haha:
well i was in town n decided may as well get some OPK for next month....of course i did one!!!:blush: and it was :bfp:...so because we never :sex: last night and OH(who is 27 PK)is at work now, ill probably be out this month...:(....i could swear!!!! £$*|@


----------



## natalies1982

aww u never know it still mite be ur month hun

i had the similar last month i got my peak and didnt dtd the night b4 i was gutted what time does he get home, you could jump on him then?


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> afternoon all, thanx girls !! you make me sound :sex:mad:haha:
> well i was in town n decided may as well get some OPK for next month....of course i did one!!!:blush: and it was :bfp:...so because we never :sex: last night and OH(who is 27 PK)is at work now, ill probably be out this month...:(....i could swear!!!! £$*|@

well, if it was :bfp: today, then that probably means you haven't O'd yet. if you :sex: tonight, you should be covered luv. the opk's detect the surge just before O (O usually happens 12-36 hours later) so if you can get him again tonight, then you should be alright with ur BD times etc... i think it means you have a good chance for one more go at it sweetie! :happydance::happydance: fxxxxx and :dust:


----------



## natalies1982

afternoon ladies,

day 2 of high on my monitor we dtd last night so going to give tonight a break and go 2morrow i think though not sure last cycle we dtd 3 times out of the 5 highs and on both peak days but not sure if that was enough i know they said to wait a couple of days as the sperm gets a chance to be more stronger what do u guys think?

well just got back from town, left at 10 and been clothes shopping for the kids never knew it would take so long lol


----------



## mothercabbage

here are my OPK's from the last few days, note:i never did one yesterday 1/10/2010 and the dates on the last 2 are upside down....from this i take it i am O today and because we never DTD last night...i have missed it, or ((excuse the dumbness)) can i still get preggo this month?..:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







opks...2nd oct.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> here are my OPK's from the last few days, note:i never did one yesterday 1/10/2010 and the dates on the last 2 are upside down....from this i take it i am O today and because we never DTD last night...i have missed it, or ((excuse the dumbness)) can i still get preggo this month?..:dohh:

the one from today looks good mother! that means you will O in the next 12-36 hours, so you defo still have a good chance this time and should keep dtd tonight and tomorrow (if possible) but defo tonight for sure!!! :happydance:


----------



## turidda25

I am CD 21 and I think i ovulated somewhere on or around the 23 (22,23,24). I want to wait atleast til 10/6 to test BUT i should really wait til 10/21 just because I have had wacky long/short/missed cycles in the past 4 months.... We BD about every other day from the 16 til now so I am hoping that it took!
I also too SOY ISOFLAVONES im pretty sure it helped me ovulate....


----------



## natalies1982

when did u last dtd? im sure i read sperm can live up to 5 days inside so if a egg is realised it can still be fertiltised i think from when the egg is released u have 12+ hours to have it fertilised thing is as u cannot know for certain when they egg has been released its best to dtd a few days leading up to ovulation and when u get a positive opk or peak on the monitor. i think u still have a good chance


----------



## mothercabbage

pk2of8 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> here are my OPK's from the last few days, note:i never did one yesterday 1/10/2010 and the dates on the last 2 are upside down....from this i take it i am O today and because we never DTD last night...i have missed it, or ((excuse the dumbness)) can i still get preggo this month?..:dohh:
> 
> the one from today looks good mother! that means you will O in the next 12-36 hours, so you defo still have a good chance this time and should keep dtd tonight and tomorrow (if possible) but defo tonight for sure!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

i thought it meant im O now!!! OMG i didnt know that it would be over the next 12-36 hours....i love you PK have i told you that lately!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:
i so thought i missed my chance this month...OH getting it good tonight and maybe tmoz mornin !!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## eesoja81

Hopes314 said:


> my husband always seems to be to tired on important fertile days. this next time around, if its a likely fertile day and he is too tired, i think we are going to try the whole instead cup thing where he can deposit it in the cup and then i insert the cup. one of the many uses of the instead.. hm. it almost seems silly, but i suggested it and he seems to think it would be much less effort on days he gets home late and is too too tired lol. better than skipping those days all together i'm thinking.
> 
> oh and even though on oct 1st i was only 9 or 10 dpo, AF arrived? hm. five days early. the only good part about this is that suddenly we will just be jumping right in again ttc by the end of next week!

I feel ya, Hopes! So funny how mine thinks it will "just happen" and has nothing to do with timing! Your situation sounds promising, though-fx!

I'm starting to feel positive for all of us this month-lots of baby thoughts throughout the day!


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> here are my OPK's from the last few days, note:i never did one yesterday 1/10/2010 and the dates on the last 2 are upside down....from this i take it i am O today and because we never DTD last night...i have missed it, or ((excuse the dumbness)) can i still get preggo this month?..:dohh:
> 
> the one from today looks good mother! that means you will O in the next 12-36 hours, so you defo still have a good chance this time and should keep dtd tonight and tomorrow (if possible) but defo tonight for sure!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i thought it meant im O now!!! OMG i didnt know that it would be over the next 12-36 hours....i love you PK have i told you that lately!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> i so thought i missed my chance this month...OH getting it good tonight and maybe tmoz mornin !!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

:hugs: awww why thank you mothercabbage:flower: i love you too! :winkwink: (and all my other team ding dong girlies!!!:hugs::kiss:)

but yes, see the opk's detect the luteinizing hormone (LH) which we always have in our system, but just before O, LH "surges" and peaks which triggers the follicle in the ovary to release the egg. So that's why when we get a positive opk we have time to dtd still. it's testing for that LH surge, not actually for O. :winkwink: so then O typically occurs 12-36 hours later. that's why they recommend :sex: day of positive opk and 1 day after in case you Ov on the later end. :hugs: :dust::dust::dust: and fxxxxx hun!!!


----------



## eesoja81

Looks like you're still in the game, Mother!!! And...a big HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY to you-I wasn't on much yesterday.

Work is seriously tiring me out the past few weeks, but DEFINITELY have to get to BDing tonight-I'm really hoping to O early b/c of the soy-can definitely feel something going on in my ovaries!

Have a lovely day ladies! It's rainy, cold and crappy here-hope the weather is better for the rest of you : )


----------



## Mojitogirly

Afternoon ladies! Well i decided to do my last opk of the pack early today as im off out tonight & couldn't believe it when i got my smiley face!  got a little BD in this morn before i done the test so gonna jump my DH before we head out! :D mothercabbage, looks like we'l O approx same time! Well gotta go paint my nails like the mexican flag! Adios amigos! :D


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja81 said:


> Looks like you're still in the game, Mother!!! And...a big HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY to you-I wasn't on much yesterday.
> 
> Work is seriously tiring me out the past few weeks, but DEFINITELY have to get to BDing tonight-I'm really hoping to O early b/c of the soy-can definitely feel something going on in my ovaries!
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies! It's rainy, cold and crappy here-hope the weather is better for the rest of you : )

rainy here too...blllaaaahhhh. beach plans ruined...now we can't think of what to do......:dohh:


----------



## China girl

Morning/Afternoon ladies:flower:
I have a fun filled day planned...to bad it wont include any :sex:, but one can only hope. I have had some CM in my undies:blush: so dont really know if that is a sign or not. According to my tickler I'm comming into my fertile period so maybe this is a good sign.


----------



## mrsamyrach

cant we just say shag or jiggy jiggy instead of dtd
dtd-sounds like youve killed someone


----------



## China girl

mrsamyrach said:


> cant we just say shag or jiggy jiggy instead of dtd
> dtd-sounds like youve killed someone

Love it!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

evening girls......thank you for all your advice n well wishes today....im so happy to have someone help me with those OPK, i dont have a clue :dohh: well just a flying visit to say hi :wave: im going to slip into something more comfortable!!!! (wink wink) speak tmoz ding dongs!! love you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Have a lovely & productive evening mothercabbage :winkwink: x


----------



## Damita

No shagging for me tonight, husband threw a hissy fit in Tesco because it was taking to long, we argued and he has been in the office since we got home, really doubt we are going to get shagging done this cycle, all we have done this week is argue...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Ladies! Busy busy day. So busy i have had to stay in tonight. Feel sick and dizzy :( or :) lol

Stocked up on FR tests. In the UK Boots are doing them buy one get one free! So got 4 for £10.45 :) Not sure I need 4, to go with the 7 IC's, 1 Tesco, 1Superdrug, and 2CB digis :rofl: but hey...If I get a :bfp: I'll certainly be able to be sure :rofl:


Just gonna catch up on your antics today, hope your all ok this evening! x


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> No shagging for me tonight, husband threw a hissy fit in Tesco because it was taking to long, we argued and he has been in the office since we got home, really doubt we are going to get shagging done this cycle, all we have done this week is argue...

Funny you should say that we argued in Asda, dont know what it is about that store, but everytime we go shopping we lick off.......... gonna put arsenic in his coffee soon if he dont frigging smile :growlmad:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> evening girls......thank you for all your advice n well wishes today....im so happy to have someone help me with those OPK, i dont have a clue :dohh: well just a flying visit to say hi :wave: im going to slip into something more comfortable!!!! (wink wink) speak tmoz ding dongs!! love you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ooooh, FX for you and loads of :dust: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> No shagging for me tonight, husband threw a hissy fit in Tesco because it was taking to long, we argued and he has been in the office since we got home, really doubt we are going to get shagging done this cycle, all we have done this week is argue...
> 
> Funny you should say that we argued in Asda, dont know what it is about that store, but everytime we go shopping we lick off.......... gonna put arsenic in his coffee soon if he dont frigging smile :growlmad:Click to expand...

:gun: thats it, were coming round to sort him out! :pop: 

:hugs: I agree with Poppy, supermarkets are breading ground for arguments. Hope you are ok hun? :hug:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> No shagging for me tonight, husband threw a hissy fit in Tesco because it was taking to long, we argued and he has been in the office since we got home, really doubt we are going to get shagging done this cycle, all we have done this week is argue...
> 
> Funny you should say that we argued in Asda, dont know what it is about that store, but everytime we go shopping we lick off.......... gonna put arsenic in his coffee soon if he dont frigging smile :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> :gun: thats it, were coming round to sort him out! :pop:
> 
> :hugs: I agree with Poppy, supermarkets are breading ground for arguments. Hope you are ok hun? :hug:Click to expand...

I noticed i put 'lick off' instead of 'kick off' :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> No shagging for me tonight, husband threw a hissy fit in Tesco because it was taking to long, we argued and he has been in the office since we got home, really doubt we are going to get shagging done this cycle, all we have done this week is argue...
> 
> Funny you should say that we argued in Asda, dont know what it is about that store, but everytime we go shopping we lick off.......... gonna put arsenic in his coffee soon if he dont frigging smile :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> :gun: thats it, were coming round to sort him out! :pop:
> 
> :hugs: I agree with Poppy, supermarkets are breading ground for arguments. Hope you are ok hun? :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed i put 'lick off' instead of 'kick off' :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: oh year Poppy! nice ;) :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Very quiet tonight! lol must be O time... :dust: to those :sex: Going for early night in a min. Nighty nighty! x


----------



## TTC82

I am waiting to put my dogs to bed for the night, they are playing like lunatics so don't want to spoil their fun yet, and then we're trying out our newly arrived Pre-Seed. Fingers crossed it works!


----------



## charmedlassie

hello, I'm due oct 19 but I'm ntnp.


----------



## poppy666

Night Tink, TTC82 & ladies.......... no:sex: for me tonight dh still doing my head in so his balls can drag on the floor all night for me :growlmad:

:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

charmedlassie said:


> hello, I'm due oct 19 but I'm ntnp.

Welcome aboard charmedlassie:flower:

Goodluck for this month sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Night Tink, TTC82 & ladies.......... no:sex: for me tonight dh still doing my head in so his balls can drag on the floor all night for me :growlmad:
> 
> :hugs:

:haha: poppy you crack me up, nah the boys being annoying!! Night night hun

DH said sorry and we have a nice open fire going it's lovely, def going to get some :sex: tonight... even if I have to do most the work :blush:


----------



## mrsamyrach

morning dirty girls just got in from the sweatshop
mmmmmmm might have a shag but got latch eye im well knackered buttttttt computer says no lol
well cbfm is only on 1 bar but found snot in my kegs earlier so its coming x


----------



## mothercabbage

got him!!!!:haha: :sex: him like he's never been:sex: before!!!!...so FXd...:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxx
morning MRSAMYRACH...:wave: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> got him!!!!:haha: :sex: him like he's never been:sex: before!!!!...so FXd...:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxx
> morning MRSAMYRACH...:wave: x

:haha: You go girl! 

My temp dropped this morning. Too early for AF drop surely? Late implantation? FX af due Thurs. 

I can't breath through my nose this morning without gagging. Everything stinks. Had some toast and now gagging at the butter smell wafting up from the plate. Surely this is a good sign? Hope everyone is having a great weekend! :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> morning dirty girls just got in from the sweatshop
> mmmmmmm might have a shag but got latch eye im well knackered buttttttt computer says no lol
> well cbfm is only on 1 bar but found snot in my kegs earlier so its coming x

lol Glad someone else calls it snot......thats what I call it :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

charmedlassie said:


> hello, I'm due oct 19 but I'm ntnp.

Hey Hun! Nice to meet you FX for you! x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning tink, FX and heaps of :dust:....sounding good for :bfp: i gagged at everything when had LOs....are you waiting until thursday to test?? i found this web site but i cant get them as its only availiable for U.S, so to all my U.S friends heres a link you may find usefull....... https://www.freeopks.com/ ....i love trawling for free stuff!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> morning tink, FX and heaps of :dust:....sounding good for :bfp: i gagged at everything when had LOs....are you waiting until thursday to test?? i found this web site but i cant get them as its only availiable for U.S, so to all my U.S friends heres a link you may find usefull....... https://www.freeopks.com/ ....i love trawling for free stuff!!!!

No I caved yesterday and done an IC. BFN. Didn't think it was worth mentioning lol silly early if implantation is only just occurring. 

I think I'll test every other day, just with the IC's. I have plenty lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

the earliest i got a :bfp: was with my son at 10dpo but with my little girl AF was about 2 weeks late!, its different every time, another friend on here never got her :bfp: until 19DPO....i cant wait to start testing!!
i dont think me and OH have had so much :sex:....im going to get friction burns!!!!!....:haha:
:hug: n :dust: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mojitogirly

Morning ladies! :happydance:

Seems like everyone was, ahem, busy last night! :winkwink:

Well I had my smiley face yest so O was iminent however as I was out last night, and was naughty & had a few drinks, I'm prob out of the game for this month:nope:

DH is feeling worse for wear so I think any funny business is out the window! :dohh:

Oh well - hope everyone's weekend has been good!

Tinkerbell - its def sounding hopeful for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance: 
And Mothercabbage - with all that :sex: you've packed in your sure to get a :bfp:!!! FX for you both!

Well I'm off to have a :coffee:

Ta ta x:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pk2of8

Morning ladies! :hugs: i won't be on much today...we're going to visit my family a couple hours away. it will be nice...i miss them. :cry: anywho, i couldn't get dh to :sex: last night. the old "i'm too tired excuse" :growlmad::growlmad: after i'd been telling him all day how much i wanted to last night. so annoyed. i'm still not convinced i've O'd yet. still having ewcm and yesterday my cervix was so soft i almost couldn't feel it! i think ff is wrong :nope: (at least i'm still hoping anyway), but as long as dh pulls this crap on me, it's never gonna happen!!! ggggrrrr :growlmad: the only thing that makes me a little less irritated about the whole mess is that my opk yesterday was still negative, so i've still got a chance if i can get dh to :sex: tonight and/or tomorrow. i guess we'll see....

tink, i think it defo could be an implantation dip!!! fxxxxx and :dust: sweetie!! 

mojito, maybe what :sex: you got in up til now will be enough! you never know! fx hun! we're still :happydance: :happydance: for ya!

mothercabbage, way to go luv!!! maybe this is it!!! :happydance:

mrsamyrach, good morning hun...i hope you have a good day and get on some good :sex: :winkwink:

poppy, we'll have to catch up later sweetie! I hate being in conflict with dh but sometimes he's just so annoying :haha:

to my other ding dong buddies, i hope you have a wonderful day and i'll try to be on later this evening to do more catching up! 

oooh, and welcome to the new girly, charmedlassie! :hugs: (anybody else??)


----------



## mothercabbage

have a great day with your family PK, ive just done another OPK and the test line is lighter than the control line today, quite a bit actually, i thought it would still be dark, but i dont know? :dohh: gonna have to do some research into these OPKs...so does any 1 know how soon i can test? my OPK was deffo :bfp: yesterday, does that mean im 1 day past O?
:dohh: i think thats what my ticker says!! :rofl: 
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

Wooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
dont call me ill call youuuuuuu
cbfm is on bar 2 shagfest begins
come and bend me over on my hostess trolley
lets do it lets do it tonight xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## natalies1982

hi all
cd13 and another high so thats 3 highs now :)

hope ur all ok 

tinkerbell fingers crossed for a bfp.

been swimming this mornign with the kids god so stressful took 25 mins to get me, holly and matthew dressed lol.

didnt :sex: last night but will be tonight


----------



## mrsamyrach

natalies1982 said:


> hi all
> cd13 and another high so thats 3 highs now :)
> 
> hope ur all ok
> 
> tinkerbell fingers crossed for a bfp.
> 
> been swimming this mornign with the kids god so stressful took 25 mins to get me, holly and matthew dressed lol.
> 
> didnt :sex: last night but will be tonight

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii nats im on cd13 toooooooooooooo and this is my 1st high usually get 2 highs then 2 peaks xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> Wooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> dont call me ill call youuuuuuu
> cbfm is on bar 2 shagfest begins
> come and bend me over on my hostess trolley
> lets do it lets do it tonight xxxxxxxxxxxxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:, enjoy!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> natalies1982 said:
> 
> 
> hi all
> cd13 and another high so thats 3 highs now :)
> 
> hope ur all ok
> 
> tinkerbell fingers crossed for a bfp.
> 
> been swimming this mornign with the kids god so stressful took 25 mins to get me, holly and matthew dressed lol.
> 
> didnt :sex: last night but will be tonight
> 
> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii nats im on cd13 toooooooooooooo and this is my 1st high usually get 2 highs then 2 peaks xxxClick to expand...

ive never used cbfm so i have no idea wot all these highs n peaks are, the only peaks i have are under my clothes!!! :rofl:


----------



## PJ32

Hi Ladies, ooooh loads of :BD: activity going on, CD10 of a 24-26 day cycle so lots gor me too!!!!!! Baby dust all around


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natalies1982 said:
> 
> 
> hi all
> cd13 and another high so thats 3 highs now :)
> 
> hope ur all ok
> 
> tinkerbell fingers crossed for a bfp.
> 
> been swimming this mornign with the kids god so stressful took 25 mins to get me, holly and matthew dressed lol.
> 
> didnt :sex: last night but will be tonight
> 
> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii nats im on cd13 toooooooooooooo and this is my 1st high usually get 2 highs then 2 peaks xxxClick to expand...
> 
> ive never use cbfm so i have no idea wot all these highs n peaks are, the only peaks i have are under my clothes!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

cos u is a dirty biatch lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OMG guys. I'm CD 23 and I was just checking my CM. Got a tiny bit of spotting. Yikes. Thats with a temp drop today also, 11dpo. That would follow with late implantation. But could also be very early arrival of AF. Feeling so Sh***y :( Nausia worse than ever. Hugs please! Sooooooo hoping its not AF


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> OMG guys. I'm CD 23 and I was just checking my CM. Got a tiny bit of spotting. Yikes. Thats with a temp drop today also, 11dpo. That would follow with late implantation. But could also be very early arrival of AF. Feeling so Sh***y :( Nausia worse than ever. Hugs please! Sooooooo hoping its not AF

tinkssssssssssssssssssssssssss itll be fine pma luvvie
it also could be old blood


----------



## mothercabbage

only when i need to be MRS:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> OMG guys. I'm CD 23 and I was just checking my CM. Got a tiny bit of spotting. Yikes. Thats with a temp drop today also, 11dpo. That would follow with late implantation. But could also be very early arrival of AF. Feeling so Sh***y :( Nausia worse than ever. Hugs please! Sooooooo hoping its not AF
> 
> tinkssssssssssssssssssssssssss itll be fine pma luvvie
> it also could be old bloodClick to expand...

I know I know......Sorry guys :cry: Gonna pick myself up. PMA. AF this early unlikely. So why am I getting so uptight? i have never came on before cd 27. :dohh: Shuddup silly tink and chill....


----------



## mothercabbage

TINK...PMA!!! :hug: :hug: its probably implantation!!! all will be fine ....go make a :coffee: and relax sweetie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> OMG guys. I'm CD 23 and I was just checking my CM. Got a tiny bit of spotting. Yikes. Thats with a temp drop today also, 11dpo. That would follow with late implantation. But could also be very early arrival of AF. Feeling so Sh***y :( Nausia worse than ever. Hugs please! Sooooooo hoping its not AF
> 
> tinkssssssssssssssssssssssssss itll be fine pma luvvie
> it also could be old bloodClick to expand...
> 
> I know I know......Sorry guys :cry: Gonna pick myself up. PMA. AF this early unlikely. So why am I getting so uptight? i have never came on before cd 27. :dohh: Shuddup silly tink and chill....Click to expand...

yeah pull ya sen together ya dozy mare you giving me head trauma im trying to get in shag mode


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> OMG guys. I'm CD 23 and I was just checking my CM. Got a tiny bit of spotting. Yikes. Thats with a temp drop today also, 11dpo. That would follow with late implantation. But could also be very early arrival of AF. Feeling so Sh***y :( Nausia worse than ever. Hugs please! Sooooooo hoping its not AF
> 
> tinkssssssssssssssssssssssssss itll be fine pma luvvie
> it also could be old bloodClick to expand...
> 
> I know I know......Sorry guys :cry: Gonna pick myself up. PMA. AF this early unlikely. So why am I getting so uptight? i have never came on before cd 27. :dohh: Shuddup silly tink and chill....Click to expand...
> 
> yeah pull ya sen together ya dozy mare you giving me head trauma im trying to get in shag modeClick to expand...

Lolz.......Ok Dr. Wouldn't want to inturrupt that. You gonna slip into ur sexy cowprint? :rofl: I got myself one in cowprint now :) DH has decided he actully quite fancies me in it :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> TINK...PMA!!! :hug: :hug: its probably implantation!!! all will be fine ....go make a :coffee: and relax sweetie xxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks MC. :coffee: on the way. Sorry, wobbly moment :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> TINK...PMA!!! :hug: :hug: its probably implantation!!! all will be fine ....go make a :coffee: and relax sweetie xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thanks MC. :coffee: on the way. Sorry, wobbly moment :haha:Click to expand...

:hug: i was like that yesterday until i gave my head a shake! what CD you on?? n when can you test?...:wacko: cant remember, im sure its soon isnt it?
:dust: n :hug:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> OMG guys. I'm CD 23 and I was just checking my CM. Got a tiny bit of spotting. Yikes. Thats with a temp drop today also, 11dpo. That would follow with late implantation. But could also be very early arrival of AF. Feeling so Sh***y :( Nausia worse than ever. Hugs please! Sooooooo hoping its not AF
> 
> tinkssssssssssssssssssssssssss itll be fine pma luvvie
> it also could be old bloodClick to expand...
> 
> I know I know......Sorry guys :cry: Gonna pick myself up. PMA. AF this early unlikely. So why am I getting so uptight? i have never came on before cd 27. :dohh: Shuddup silly tink and chill....Click to expand...
> 
> yeah pull ya sen together ya dozy mare you giving me head trauma im trying to get in shag modeClick to expand...
> 
> Lolz.......Ok Dr. Wouldn't want to inturrupt that. You gonna slip into ur sexy cowprint? :rofl: I got myself one in cowprint now :) DH has decided he actully quite fancies me in it :rofl: xClick to expand...

already innit luvvie x


----------



## mothercabbage

its ok tink ive just seen an earlier post, i can see ur on CD23, well FXd for you, and heaps of :dust: keep us updated, im sure AF will give us a miss for 9 months now!! PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

when ive finished at midnight im gonna be swinging from the lampshade you betcha xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lol @Mrs you have some fun gal ;) 

MC Thanks hun, yeah cd23 of a 27-28 day cycle. Never Ever came on earlier than cd27 so FX! x


----------



## TTC82

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but how often should we be dtd? I read somewhere we should do it every day around my high days and definitely on a peak day, if I ever get one, but is it wrong to do it more then one in a day?! Don't get me wrong, don't have the time or energy to do it more then twice in a day as a matter of course, but don't want him to run out of supplies if you know what I mean! We dtd first thing this morning and wondered if it would be bad if we did it again tonight?


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hey ding dongs have any of u tried this stuff?? was thinking of getting some. and do any of u take epo? if so how much do u take??? i just wanna try me best from now til xmas. cheers girlys xxx
> phoeb
> 
> https://www2.babyandbump.com/?id=37...as-anyone-tried-fertile-cm-supplement-2.htmls xxx
> 
> Are you talking about the pre-seed, phoeb or something else?? If u mean the pre-seed, I've used it and I thk several of the other girls on here have also. It's a :spermy:-friendly lubricant for dryness issues, so it won't kill the important :spermy: stuff and gives them more of a chance to swim up where they're supposed to :happydance: I really like it so far, and I've seen LOTS of positive posts on bnb from other women who've used it and gotten their :bfp:s. What's epo? Was that on the same webpage? I didn't look very far :blush:
> 
> :dust: and fx hun!! It would be so wonderful to see a bunch of :bfp:s by Christmas! Yay! :happydance:Click to expand...

hi all soz for daelay, been frantically bailing my attic out. no this stuff that saw on here was a supplement make makes u make more cm. and epo is evening primrose oil hun hugs xxx


----------



## phoebe

phoebe said:


> hey ding dongs have any of u tried this stuff?? was thinking of getting some. and do any of u take epo? if so how much do u take??? i just wanna try me best from now til xmas. cheers girlys xxx
> phoeb
> 
> https://www2.babyandbump.com/?id=37...as-anyone-tried-fertile-cm-supplement-2.htmls xxx

bump!!!!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello TEAM DING DONG!

Dropping in to say HELLLOOO!!!! It think we should all be in our fertile zone or almost there.




Let's encourage one of those :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: to with the swim athon!!!!!! Woohoo!

SOOOO BABY WISHES TO EVERYONE!!!!!:thumbup:


I have to catch up on the thread. That may take awhile.:wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I dunno Phoebe, there are various supplements on some health sites claiming to help fertility. I tried grapefruit juice, some women sware by it! x


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon ladies sorry been absent but loads of :sex::sex: to catch up on, well after our little tiff last night, told him to pick his balls back up off the floor, straighten his face and get to bed i needed servicing :haha:

So thats last Sunday, Thurseday, Saturday & Sunday today covered... noticed before todays playtime i had ewcm so fingers crossed now cos thats my lot for this month due to work :cry:

See its been very busy with everyone else lately :haha:
Tinks got my fingers crossed for you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey guys, just wanted to update you all on the spotting situation. I dont think you could even call it spotting since i only found it check CP lol Now feel silly for getting upset, cause CM is as clear as day again. Silly ol Tink :rofl: get a grip gal. 

So how is everyone doing this evening? 

Productive day huh Poppy ;) Glad DH has come to his senses! x


----------



## natalies1982

TTC82 said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but how often should we be dtd? I read somewhere we should do it every day around my high days and definitely on a peak day, if I ever get one, but is it wrong to do it more then one in a day?! Don't get me wrong, don't have the time or energy to do it more then twice in a day as a matter of course, but don't want him to run out of supplies if you know what I mean! We dtd first thing this morning and wondered if it would be bad if we did it again tonight?

hi hun im in the same situation. last month we :sex: 3 times in the high and both on peak days but i think every other day on high and defo on peak days then two days after ur peak thats what im doing this month im on day 3 of high on my monitor and we :sex: on first day of high missed yesterday and will be :sex: again tonight when i get my peak we will :sex: on both peak days then again on my high and low

i think if u do it to much the sperm isnt as strong that is why im doing every other day in my high hth


----------



## natalies1982

wow thats alot of :sex: in one post lol


----------



## poppy666

:sex:YEAH:sex:COS:sex:YOUR:sex:SEX:sex:MAD:sex: PMSL XXX


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to update you all on the spotting situation. I dont think you could even call it spotting since i only found it check CP lol Now feel silly for getting upset, cause CM is as clear as day again. Silly ol Tink :rofl: get a grip gal.
> 
> So how is everyone doing this evening?
> 
> Productive day huh Poppy ;) Glad DH has come to his senses! x

He had no choice Tink wouldnt of talked to him all month if not :haha: Just hope its enough cos im either CD12 or CD13 today and hope those :spermy: stay in there now for a few days, even tho i flipping leaked again :growlmad:


----------



## natalies1982

poppy666 said:


> :sex:YEAH:sex:COS:sex:YOUR:sex:SEX:sex:MAD:sex: PMSL XXX


PMSL hubby wishes i was


----------



## natalies1982

im also making sure hes on top this month to see if it works with the swimmers


----------



## michelleann

Hey ladies I'm due to test 15th Oct CD48!!


----------



## poppy666

michelleann said:


> Hey ladies I'm due to test 15th Oct CD48!!

Hey michelleann welcome aboard sweetie :flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

hey ding dongs, glad your ok now tink, ive been thinking of you!! :hug:
i :sex: think:sex: we:sex: are :sex: all :sex: sex :sex: mad :sex: on :sex: ere:sex::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

hi :wave: michelleann....welcome!!! x


----------



## Regalpeas

lololol!



poppy666 said:


> :sex:YEAH:sex:COS:sex:YOUR:sex:SEX:sex:MAD:sex: PMSL XXX


----------



## Regalpeas

Yeah hubby and I :sex: this morning (got get it in before his brain goes Sunday football. That's the outer limits right there. lol) Last night I stormed into the bed room after claiming I didn't want him to touch me. We had a very dramatic argument over something I cant even remember.

He snickered when I asked for some:sex: this morning. Yet he gladly obliged. 

I have been so emotional lately. Sheesh.
lol

Viva la :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: !!!


----------



## poppy666

Regalpeas said:


> Yeah hubby and I :sex: this morning (got get it in before his brain goes Sunday football. That's the outer limits right there. lol) Last night I stormed into the bed room after claiming I didn't want him to touch me. We had a very dramatic argument over something I cant even remember.
> 
> He snickered when I asked for some:sex: this morning. Yet he gladly obliged.
> 
> I have been so emotional lately. Sheesh.
> lol
> 
> Viva la :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: !!!

Its a poor do when we have to be less stubborn at this time of a month to get our :spermy: any other time id let his balls drag along the floor for weeks :rofl: which i nearly did yesterday :haha:

Just hope ive done it enough cos ive only done it 4 times within 8 days x

Just looking at this i should be ok fingers crossed https://www.askamum.co.uk/Tools/Ovulation-Calculator/Post.aspx


----------



## Damita

whoa we are getting a lot of :sex:

Had :sex: earlier, bring on 7 days of :sex:


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> whoa we are getting a lot of :sex:
> 
> Had :sex: earlier, bring on 7 days of :sex:

:rofl: Go for it Damita :haha: Ive had my lot now :)


----------



## mothercabbage

every time i come n check this thread all i can see is :sex: lol
:rofl:


----------



## Regalpeas

I know! @ both Poppy and MotherCabbage!

:smug::haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

cos they are all dirty bitches xxxxxx pmsl


----------



## mrsamyrach

were having a gangbang
were having a ball
were having a gangbang
against the wall
we would like you to join us
its part of the fun
ohhhhhhhhhhhhh a gangbang is the thing to do
and it takes more than one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi girlies,

Got my first OPK+ today and loads of snot (tmi) 
I'm shattered though, had to go on a mercy mission at 3am this morning to pick up my sister from the city, the lad she was with buggered of and left her on her own and stranded.

I had work today too, could do with a couple of matchsticks:haha:

just hoping hubby doesn't refuse tonight like he did last night:growlmad:

I'm not taking no for an answer tonight:haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

Poppy I clicked on your link, but only got information. Were you posting a chart?


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Hi girlies,
> 
> Got my first OPK+ today and loads of snot (tmi)
> I'm shattered though, had to go on a mercy mission at 3am this morning to pick up my sister from the city, the lad she was with buggered of and left her on her own and stranded.
> 
> I had work today too, could do with a couple of matchsticks:haha:
> 
> just hoping hubby doesn't refuse tonight like he did last night:growlmad:
> 
> I'm not taking no for an answer tonight:haha:

Your sister ok? what a swine leaving her on her own :growlmad: anything could of happened, glad she safe :hugs:

With regards to the dh tie the bugger down and gag him, he got no choice then :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Regalpeas said:


> Poppy I clicked on your link, but only got information. Were you posting a chart?

No i just put my 1st day of my last af n it gives you a lovely colourful chart when ur most fertile, so think im covered now 'well hope i am' or this thread gonna be MASSIVE come November :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Who wants to play squint for a line? :rofl:

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_2960.jpg


----------



## Regalpeas

Yes I am hoping for you and all of us too!!!!!!!

I am starting to talk to my body these days like..."come on now...we are in this together!

lol

Oh boy have I gone mad already. lol



poppy666 said:


> Regalpeas said:
> 
> 
> Poppy I clicked on your link, but only got information. Were you posting a chart?
> 
> No i just put my 1st day of my last af n it gives you a lovely colourful chart when ur most fertile, so think im covered now 'well hope i am' or this thread gonna be MASSIVE come November :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Who wants to play squint for a line? :rofl:
> 
> https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_2960.jpg


Heyyyyyyyyyy i can see a line unless my eye sight going? can you not invert it? x


----------



## Regalpeas

Sorry about your sister. Some people can be way jerkish! Now I see why my father always insisted I carried carfare on my dates when I was younger. 





Daisys_mummy said:


> Hi girlies,
> 
> Got my first OPK+ today and loads of snot (tmi)
> I'm shattered though, had to go on a mercy mission at 3am this morning to pick up my sister from the city, the lad she was with buggered of and left her on her own and stranded.
> 
> I had work today too, could do with a couple of matchsticks:haha:
> 
> just hoping hubby doesn't refuse tonight like he did last night:growlmad:
> 
> I'm not taking no for an answer tonight:haha:


----------



## poppy666

I edited where i see faint one, unless my eyes knackered lol
 



Attached Files:







tink.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Regalpeas

That's where I thought I saw one too. But I wasn't sure. 
xx



poppy666 said:


> I edited where i see faint one, unless my eyes knackered lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll try and invert it tomorrow, got company. Not convinced lol But fun trying! Yeah thats where i thought i could see one. x


----------



## Regalpeas

So I got the names in my siggy!:happydance: Let me know if I left someone out. I had to sacrifice one of my tickers but it was WELL worth it! We are going to do this together!!!:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Ok sweetie............ im gonna invert it for my own sanity lol, but will leave it for you to do tomorrow on here :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Regalpeas said:


> So I got the names in my siggy!:happydance: Let me know if I left someone out. I had to sacrifice one of my tickers but it was WELL worth it! We are going to do this together!!!:thumbup:

Awww bless :hugs: i also had to sacrifice a ticker :dohh:


----------



## mrsamyrach

What about me im the bloody entertinment department


----------



## Regalpeas

:laugh2: I got you in there mrsamy! hahahahahah


----------



## mrsamyrach

fanks mushypeas xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Ok sweetie............ im gonna invert it for my own sanity lol, but will leave it for you to do tomorrow on here :winkwink:

lol I bet its nothing. Just thought it might be fun to have a squint :haha: x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Thanks girlies, yeah my sister is fine n lets just say thats the last time she's going out with him, can believe he went of and left her on her own. At least she had the sense to stay in the club til I could get there. Think he'd taken something before going out anyway.

Tink I'm sure I can see a line, albeit very faint one fingers crossed huni 

Oh well girlies I'm of to see if I can't get some loving, chat to you all soon

Much Love:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ok sweetie............ im gonna invert it for my own sanity lol, but will leave it for you to do tomorrow on here :winkwink:
> 
> lol I bet its nothing. Just thought it might be fun to have a squint :haha: xClick to expand...

stop bloody attention seeking tink-tonk


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ok sweetie............ im gonna invert it for my own sanity lol, but will leave it for you to do tomorrow on here :winkwink:
> 
> lol I bet its nothing. Just thought it might be fun to have a squint :haha: xClick to expand...

Tink i inverted it :haha: would of preferred your bigger picture tho x


----------



## Damita

I can see a line!!!

I'm not in the sig sad times :cry:


----------



## Regalpeas

I've got ya now Damita! Woohoo!

Mrsamy-lol @ Mushypeas...I kinda like that. :)


----------



## Regalpeas

Ha! I just clicked on the first page and saw Pk2of9 updated! Woohoo. Oh boy there are a zillion names I missed. Heehee. I will add upon request as many as I can but for now...we are on our way!!!

Yep.

:)


----------



## poppy666

Regalpeas said:


> Ha! I just clicked on the first page and saw Pk2of9 updated! Woohoo. Oh boy there are a zillion names I missed. Heehee. I will add upon request as many as I can but for now...we are on our way!!!
> 
> Yep.
> 
> :)

Your ticker says CD12-4 days to go, mine says same but 3 days to go?


----------



## natalies1982

evening all

tinkerbell im sure i can see a faint line :)

well ive got ov pains so wonder if i will get my peak 2morrow

will soon be on 2ww


----------



## Regalpeas

@ Poppy, I think we may ovulate on different days even though we have the same cycle length.


----------



## Regalpeas

Yeah I wonder who enter 2ww first. That person will lead the way.

It's such a long time isn't it. :cry:



natalies1982 said:


> evening all
> 
> tinkerbell im sure i can see a faint line :)
> 
> well ive got ov pains so wonder if i will get my peak 2morrow
> 
> will soon be on 2ww


----------



## poppy666

Regalpeas said:


> @ Poppy, I think we may ovulate on different days even though we have the same cycle length.


Yes but it wouldnt know when we ovulate cos we only put last af and length of cycle done we for tickers? Well i think me n PK have 3 days to go for 2ww hmmm who else :happydance:


----------



## natalies1982

if i get my peak within the next 2-3 days i will be on my 2ww to :) ive had 3 days of high so its due very soon


----------



## poppy666

Wishes Tink would come back online :kiss:


----------



## Regalpeas

I think I bent the rules a bit lol by putting two days after my last period to make it more accurate.8-[ 
However, I wonder if this is for the good. My ovulation date may change over a period of time because I know my cycle length has changed through out history.:?



poppy666 said:


> Regalpeas said:
> 
> 
> @ Poppy, I think we may ovulate on different days even though we have the same cycle length.
> 
> 
> Yes but it wouldnt know when we ovulate cos we only put last af and length of cycle done we for tickers? Well i think me n PK have 3 days to go for 2ww hmmm who else :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## poppy666

LOL Well i wasnt sure if to start from 21st or 22nd Sept because i only spotted late afternoon on 21st and didnt need to use anything till the morning of the 22nd as it was full flow then....... so im either CD12 OR CD13 :dohh:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey ladies,

FF finally updated my chart today so i'm 3dpo and my test date is the 19th! So please can I join in? This is my first 2ww, how do you cope with the waiting!! Any useful do's and dont's while we are waiting??

good luck all! xx


----------



## poppy666

JaxBlackmore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> FF finally updated my chart today so i'm 3dpo and my test date is the 19th! So please can I join in? This is my first 2ww, how do you cope with the waiting!! Any useful do's and dont's while we are waiting??
> 
> good luck all! xx

Welcome JaxBlackmore :flower: well this is only my 2nd month ttc i can only say i drove myself nutty last month convinced i had every symptom going :haha: so just listen to your body ' not the threads' and chillout with us nutters :rofl:


----------



## Regalpeas

@Poppy this stuff is so confusing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sheesh. Recently AF has started light like that for me as well. I don't know what is going on.

Then you hear one thing here and another thing there. 

I saw in the LTTC threads someone posted they only had sex once during the cycle 5 days before O and they got a BFP. That was awesome, but then it got me thinking...

I wonder if I am counting wrong sometimes.:brat:


@JaxBlackmore Welcome!!!:flower: I totally suck at 2ww and I've basically just started trying. So Im not sure if I am allowed to give advice ( I will be entering my 3rd soon).

But they say don't test too early. Also, wait until AF is due until you test just to be sure. You may get a BFN before then even if you are pregnant. Also symptom spotting: There's threads for it, but you never can be too sure until BFP. I had all the symptoms on my first try. I really thought I was preggers. So I can vouch that symptoms can sometimes be tricky. Lastly, have fun {with us :happydance:}. We get the kookiest around that time I think. lol ALso I learn alot during the 2ww because waiting can clear you mind.:blush:


----------



## poppy666

You know Regalpeas when i concieved my last LO i only had sex once that month on CD13 :haha: and WHAM!!! I got my BFP :haha:


----------



## babydream

Hey girls, i'm on cd12 of 28, too!! So can i join? I'm doing smep this month with conceive + and softcups. Due to ov in a couple of days and then the longest 2ww ever!!! I had month when i had all the pregnancy symptoms and still af arrived, the only time i had no particular symptoms was when i was actually pregnant. Sadly lost it tho. confusing and frustrating. I'm gonna try to take it easy in the 2ww this month, i tend to drive myself crazy. I need you to keep me sane, pleeeeeeease!! 

Good luck to you all and tons of babydust xxxxxxx


----------



## Regalpeas

See! :thumbup:

Were you trying?



poppy666 said:


> You know Regalpeas when i concieved my last LO i only had sex once that month on CD13 :haha: and WHAM!!! I got my BFP :haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

Welcome babydream!!!!! :)


----------



## lupinerainbow

hey, hope i can join? i am 2dpo and AFdue 16th, i don't test and won't unless AF doesn't come. Am on my 21st 2ww now, drives me crazy everytime i can tell you it doesn't get any better [-o&lt; for a :bfp: this month, and good luck to everyone else also xxxx


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Hey girls, i'm on cd12 of 28, too!! So can i join? I'm doing smep this month with conceive + and softcups. Due to ov in a couple of days and then the longest 2ww ever!!! I had month when i had all the pregnancy symptoms and still af arrived, the only time i had no particular symptoms was when i was actually pregnant. Sadly lost it tho. confusing and frustrating. I'm gonna try to take it easy in the 2ww this month, i tend to drive myself crazy. I need you to keep me sane, pleeeeeeease!!
> 
> Good luck to you all and tons of babydust xxxxxxx

Hi sweetie your more than welcome to join, sorry to hear about your MC... i know what you mean about driving yourself insane with 2ww and symptoms, im gonna go with the flow this next 2ww :hugs: good luck xx


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ding dongers!

Well, I haven't been on in a few days and I wish it was for a happy reason, but sadly its not. 

The storms that came up the east coast of the US hit hard here and we got 5-6 inches in the first floor of our home....its completely ruined :cry:
So, we will be cleaning up for a while and have been sleeping at my MIL...sigh

Trying to have PMA, I did my first postive OPK yesterday and managed to pin hubby down for a quick :sex: in the midst of the cleanup. So that's good at least.

TINK- I am fxing for you...I feel a :bfp: for you soon!!!!

Good luck ladies- I think this might be the month for alot of us! I hope I will get a :bfp: later this month to combat all this badness at the house!


----------



## Regalpeas

Has anyone tried OPKs that use saliva instead of urine? If so how is it? Better?


----------



## poppy666

Regalpeas said:


> See! :thumbup:
> 
> Were you trying?
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> You know Regalpeas when i concieved my last LO i only had sex once that month on CD13 :haha: and WHAM!!! I got my BFP :haha:Click to expand...

No i was naive to think at 39 i couldnt get pregnant :haha: expecially as my youngest was 17yrs old lol x I went out that night and got totally wrecked and one thing led to another and we had :sex: 2 week later BFP x


----------



## Regalpeas

@ LEW wow I am so sorry to hear that. Hope you all regroup soon. It was pretty bad around here. My car died in that mess. boo!

@Poppy...hmmn that gives me inspiration! See I knew there was purpose in having a lil drink. lol Now you have a beautiful baby. Soo cute! Isn't like amazing.?

@Babydream--didnt notice before but I am also sorry about your MC. Sticky baby wishes for ya!:flower:


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Hello Ding dongers!
> 
> Well, I haven't been on in a few days and I wish it was for a happy reason, but sadly its not.
> 
> The storms that came up the east coast of the US hit hard here and we got 5-6 inches in the first floor of our home....its completely ruined :cry:
> So, we will be cleaning up for a while and have been sleeping at my MIL...sigh
> 
> Trying to have PMA, I did my first postive OPK yesterday and managed to pin hubby down for a quick :sex: in the midst of the cleanup. So that's good at least.
> 
> TINK- I am fxing for you...I feel a :bfp: for you soon!!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies- I think this might be the month for alot of us! I hope I will get a :bfp: later this month to combat all this badness at the house!


OMG sweetie thats terrible hope your all ok? :hugs: must admit i did giggle when i carried on reading cos you managed to still pin your dh down for some crumpet :rofl::rofl:

Look after yourself and we be here when you get sorted xx


----------



## mothercabbage

evenin all...sorry about the mess the flood left you in but u still managed your :sex:...:rofl:
@tink...i see a line!!! (permission to swear?) holy shit!!!! its a feint line, but i see it!!! do another test in morning n post pics!!!!...am so excited...:wohoo:.....hope its your :bfp:FX FX FX FX FX ........xx:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Regalpeas

Tinnnkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk where are you? We are getting so excited for ya! fx
Update soon please.

Okay ladies I am heading off. I've been on here literally all day. The weekend is almost out so I have to get ready to start the next week off the right way!


BABY WISHES TO EVERYONE!


----------



## mothercabbage

Regalpeas said:


> Tinnnkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk where are you? We are getting so excited for ya! fx
> Update soon please.
> 
> Okay ladies I am heading off. I've been on here literally all day. The weekend is almost out so I have to get ready to start the next week off the right way!
> 
> 
> BABY WISHES TO EVERYONE!

night night regal...sending baby dreams at ya xxx:hug:


----------



## babydream

Oh gosh, Lew i'm sorry about the damage, i hope you get back to normal soon, but i giggled too when i read further. 

Poppy, i guess you are an inspiration to all of us, i'm 31 and i'm not panicking so much but i have friends ttc older and they're losing hope. The problem is that on the very rare occasions i drink alcohol (once a year maybe) it just makes me sleepy and defo doesn't put me into the b'd mood. Maybe if i had a few shots of tequila like i used to in my twenties, that would help.:winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> evenin all...sorry about the mess the flood left you in but u still managed your :sex:...:rofl:
> @tink...i see a line!!! (permission to swear?) holy shit!!!! its a feint line, but i see it!!! do another test in morning n post pics!!!!...am so excited...:wohoo:.....hope its your :bfp:FX FX FX FX FX ........xx:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxx

I got her invert piccy i did it myself lmao ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Regalpeas said:


> Tinnnkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk where are you? We are getting so excited for ya! fx
> Update soon please.
> 
> Okay ladies I am heading off. I've been on here literally all day. The weekend is almost out so I have to get ready to start the next week off the right way!
> 
> 
> BABY WISHES TO EVERYONE!

Night sweetie :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Thanks everyone for your kind words....I am trying to stay positive...but its a serious mess in our house! It smells like mildew and we had to throw alot out....

Even with all the mess, I DO have my priorities baby:) and I am lucky that it is rare hubby would say No.... 
It was kinda funny, we had a quickie then got back to the house business...
OPK is stronger today, so hoping to have a repeat :sex: session ...might be tough- hubby is wiped out tonight... too bad he has to be awake for it ! :rofl:

Tink...where are you? I am excited and want to see the :bfp:!!!

:dust: all around! We deserve it!


----------



## mothercabbage

put it on poppy, i wanna see..please x


----------



## LEW32

I had a +OPK yesterday and today....so how do I know when I O? Is it when the OPK becomes negative again?

Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> put it on poppy, i wanna see..please x

Id love to but its not my place :cry: TINK get online :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok i understand...ill just av t wait...:(....tinks probably asleep..all that :sex: catching up on her...looks like it all has been worth it though!!FX for a nice strong clear line from tink tmoz!!! xx


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> I had a +OPK yesterday and today....so how do I know when I O? Is it when the OPK becomes negative again?
> 
> Thanks Ladies!!

If its the OPKs for your LH Surge once you get a positive you have 12-36hrs before you Ov so get plenty of :sex: in :haha:


----------



## Jrie1

Hey ladies! May I join you!!?.... I will be testing oct 20th. I'm really hoping to get my :BFP: fx'd for us all!!! Any1 else testing the 20th!? I'd love to test with someone the same day and do the :happydance: together


----------



## mrsamyrach

woooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


itssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss shaggy shag time

catch ya in the morning when im walking like john wayne lol

off to wash mi bits xxxxx


----------



## carolyn16

Hi all hope everyone is doing well. Half way there ladies!! The hubby is on vacation the next three weeks and it's right in the middle of ovulation so it'll be a lot of :sex: 

BFP's here we come!!!


----------



## Jrie1

carolyn16 said:


> Hi all hope everyone is doing well. Half way there ladies!! The hubby is on vacation the next three weeks and it's right in the middle of ovulation so it'll be a lot of :sex:
> 
> BFP's here we come!!!

Hey, when will you be testing! I ovulate wednesday and I'm fertile now and working to get that BFP!... I test oct 20th...I hope we both get em!


----------



## jenb

i also ovulate wednesday and im testing 20th good luck!
i couldnt help myseld and used opk tonight - not even the faintest positive line i know its too early but im addicted lol


----------



## Jrie1

Yay! I'm excited we ovulate and test the same day! Good luck!!! We have to stay in touch up til then the celebrate our BFPs together! Fx'd


----------



## LEW32

Night all...

Jrie- I am testing the 18th...not too long before you :)


----------



## Jrie1

Goodnight Lew... Ill be here for you while u test too!!! Even if its two days earlier than me  :hugs:


----------



## TTC82

I basically couldn't be more excited as finally got a peak on my cbfm this morning, cd14!! We dtd the yesterday and on Friday, and definitely going to hit the sack for the next 2 nights so think we have covered all of our bases! I didn't get a peak last month and so was really worried I wouldn't get one again this month. So, quick question - when do I enter the dreaded 2ww?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Guys!

Sorry! As soon as our company had gone, DH insisted on me going to bed. I had been so rough all day, and he was worried about me. He confiscated the computer and tucked me up.

So.....I am now a little more convinced that i might have the early evidence of an early BFP. Sorry guys, no updated test this morning, totally forgot at 6am lol

So for now it will have to be the inverted piccy. Thanks so much poppy for helping out with this.....awww FX! 

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_2960-1-1.gif


----------



## natalies1982

TTC82 said:


> I basically couldn't be more excited as finally got a peak on my cbfm this morning, cd14!! We dtd the yesterday and on Friday, and definitely going to hit the sack for the next 2 nights so think we have covered all of our bases! I didn't get a peak last month and so was really worried I wouldn't get one again this month. So, quick question - when do I enter the dreaded 2ww?

yah im on cd14 and got another high which is 4 days now so im expecting my peak in the next day or two.

i think if u got ur peak today 2morrow will be 1dpo hth xx


----------



## natalies1982

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Sorry! As soon as our company had gone, DH insisted on me going to bed. I had been so rough all day, and he was worried about me. He confiscated the computer and tucked me up.
> 
> So.....I am now a little more convinced that i might have the early evidence of an early BFP. Sorry guys, no updated test this morning, totally forgot at 6am lol
> 
> So for now it will have to be the inverted piccy. Thanks so much poppy for helping out with this.....awww FX!
> 
> https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_2960-1-1.gif

fingers crossed for u hun r u going to do a test 2morrow?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh hurry up Ding dongs, get online! :rofl: I bet ur all :sex:'d out! Glad to hear everybody's TTC plans are going good this month. I have my FX, in fact I have everything crossed. Lets be a record breaking thread! I bet no other BNB thread will have the success rate were gonna get girls. Thanks so much for those of you all getting excited for me. I also had a temp rise again this morning :dance: After posting the pic I wondered if I should have done or not. If that upset anybody, please let me know. I personally love seeing other peoples pics of tests, especially if they look like good news. But know not everybody is the same, understandably so. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Nat! I did one this morning, but forgot first thing and wasted FMU. Tried an IC, but it was after a tea or two :wacko: V.V.feint line again. But its doing good for keeping up my PMA! How are you this morning? x


----------



## natalies1982

aww if u hold ur wee for 4 hours u can do a test later but u cant drink anything either so maybe try that lol

have got everything crossed for u hun u could be the first BFP:)

im ok thanks hun just got to do the dreaded food shop when samuel decides to finish his toast lol

have u got any symptons?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

natalies1982 said:


> aww if u hold ur wee for 4 hours u can do a test later but u cant drink anything either so maybe try that lol
> 
> have got everything crossed for u hun u could be the first BFP:)
> 
> im ok thanks hun just got to do the dreaded food shop when samuel decides to finish his toast lol
> 
> have u got any symptons?

Oh I hate the food shop!have fun :wacko:

Yeah, Ive had nausea, strong sense of smell, and indigestion. Today is gonna go SOOOOO SLLLLLLOOOOOOOW :haha: X


----------



## babydream

Hi ladies, how is everyone this morning?? 

Tinkerbell, fx for you hun, they say a faint line is a bfp but just to make sure do another one with fmu, 12dpo is quite early. 

I'm on cd13 and opk is still negative, hopefully tomorrow. But i've got my Gail reading this morning and she says conception in January 2011 (boy) and another conception in July 2013 (girl). I so want her to be wrong and get my bfp this month :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :flower: Hows all the :sex: going? 'not too much detail' :haha:

Welcome Jrie1 :kiss: I will be testing on the 19th but may wait a few extra days.

Tink your up the duff missy :rofl: and if not i be amazed :dohh: And dont worry about posting your test on this thread, we're all here for the same reason, some will get their BFP's n some wont, but we'll all be here for each no matter what :hugs:


----------



## Damita

:sex: is going well :)

back to uni today gotta get back into the swing of things


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> :sex: is going well :)
> 
> back to uni today gotta get back into the swing of things

Have a good day sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> :sex: is going well :)
> 
> back to uni today gotta get back into the swing of things

Have a great day at uni! Glad the :sex: is going well! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Morning Ding Dongs :flower: Hows all the :sex: going? 'not too much detail' :haha:
> 
> Welcome Jrie1 :kiss: I will be testing on the 19th but may wait a few extra days.
> 
> Tink your up the duff missy :rofl: and if not i be amazed :dohh: And dont worry about posting your test on this thread, we're all here for the same reason, some will get their BFP's n some wont, but we'll all be here for each no matter what :hugs:

Thanks so much hun, lol well thats what I'm hoping :happydance: Too right I'm gonna be here for you lot, I'm not leaving till you all get your BFP's! Even if I am, I'll still post here. I love my Ding Dong buddies :kiss: ! x


----------



## mothercabbage

Well said POPPY!! TINK if we dont see pics of your test i would be offended! :haha: well you know what i mean!!! were all here to get :bfp: so seeing yours is an honnor!!! and by the way I SEE A LINE!!!!!!!!!!! even more so on the inverted one today!!! hold your pee in the morning n do another one, cant wait to see pics!!!:bfp: #1 coming up!!!!
:hug: n :dust:....to all ding dongs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ding Dongs :flower: Hows all the :sex: going? 'not too much detail' :haha:
> 
> Welcome Jrie1 :kiss: I will be testing on the 19th but may wait a few extra days.
> 
> Tink your up the duff missy :rofl: and if not i be amazed :dohh: And dont worry about posting your test on this thread, we're all here for the same reason, some will get their BFP's n some wont, but we'll all be here for each no matter what :hugs:
> 
> Thanks so much hun, lol well thats what I'm hoping :happydance: Too right I'm gonna be here for you lot, I'm not leaving till you all get your BFP's! Even if I am, I'll still post here. I love my Ding Dong buddies :kiss: ! xClick to expand...

Awww bless :hugs:

So to save me reading back on hundreds of pages :haha: how many times did you bed n when in cycle, also your symptoms? lol not asking a lot am i x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> Well said POPPY!! TINK if we dont see pics of your test i would be offended! :haha: well you know what i mean!!! were all here to get :bfp: so seeing yours is an honnor!!! and by the way I SEE A LINE!!!!!!!!!!! even more so on the inverted one today!!! hold your pee in the morning n do another one, cant wait to see pics!!!:bfp: #1 coming up!!!!
> :hug: n :dust:....to all ding dongs!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: awww you guys are the best! Yup, I'll set an reminder on my phone for the morning. POAS :rofl: How the heck did I forget this morning? :dohh: x


----------



## mrsamyrach

im well and truly knackered 8 hours of sheer blisss mmmmm....................ooooh hang on could have been 8 minutes rofl x
tink-tonk-im well chite at looking for line so im not gonna say nowt but good luck xxx
so just pee peed on the old stick WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
GOT A PEAK SHOULD I SHAG TONIGHT AS WELLLLL I THINK SO


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ding Dongs :flower: Hows all the :sex: going? 'not too much detail' :haha:
> 
> Welcome Jrie1 :kiss: I will be testing on the 19th but may wait a few extra days.
> 
> Tink your up the duff missy :rofl: and if not i be amazed :dohh: And dont worry about posting your test on this thread, we're all here for the same reason, some will get their BFP's n some wont, but we'll all be here for each no matter what :hugs:
> 
> Thanks so much hun, lol well thats what I'm hoping :happydance: Too right I'm gonna be here for you lot, I'm not leaving till you all get your BFP's! Even if I am, I'll still post here. I love my Ding Dong buddies :kiss: ! xClick to expand...
> 
> Awww bless :hugs:
> 
> So to save me reading back on hundreds of pages :haha: how many times did you bed n when in cycle, also your symptoms? lol not asking a lot am i xClick to expand...

Well I used the principle that as much before O was the best way to go, and every day or two after. I think you should be able to see on my chart? Row marked BD. I think we might have done a tiny bit more BD after O than I recorded though, but didn't think it too relevant to put in. Previous months we concentrated BD to O time. So if this is it, It confirms my theory that pre O :sex: is the way to go! :happydance: Oh and symptoms are on the chart too x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> im well and truly knackered 8 hours of sheer blisss mmmmm....................ooooh hang on could have been 8 minutes rofl x
> tink-tonk-im well chite at looking for line so im not gonna say nowt but good luck xxx
> so just pee peed on the old stick WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> GOT A PEAK SHOULD I SHAG TONIGHT AS WELLLLL I THINK SO

Shag away sweetie :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> im well and truly knackered 8 hours of sheer blisss mmmmm....................ooooh hang on could have been 8 minutes rofl x
> tink-tonk-im well chite at looking for line so im not gonna say nowt but good luck xxx
> so just pee peed on the old stick WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> GOT A PEAK SHOULD I SHAG TONIGHT AS WELLLLL I THINK SO

Yup, you go Giiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrlllllll :sex: The witch aint got a hope in hell the way your going x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ding Dongs :flower: Hows all the :sex: going? 'not too much detail' :haha:
> 
> Welcome Jrie1 :kiss: I will be testing on the 19th but may wait a few extra days.
> 
> Tink your up the duff missy :rofl: and if not i be amazed :dohh: And dont worry about posting your test on this thread, we're all here for the same reason, some will get their BFP's n some wont, but we'll all be here for each no matter what :hugs:
> 
> Thanks so much hun, lol well thats what I'm hoping :happydance: Too right I'm gonna be here for you lot, I'm not leaving till you all get your BFP's! Even if I am, I'll still post here. I love my Ding Dong buddies :kiss: ! xClick to expand...
> 
> Awww bless :hugs:
> 
> So to save me reading back on hundreds of pages :haha: how many times did you bed n when in cycle, also your symptoms? lol not asking a lot am i xClick to expand...
> 
> Well I used the principle that as much before O was the best way to go, and every day or two after. I think you should be able to see on my chart? Row marked BD. I think we might have done a tiny bit more BD after O than I recorded though, but didn't think it too relevant to put in. Previous months we concentrated BD to O time. So if this is it, It confirms my theory that pre O :sex: is the way to go! :happydance: Oh and symptoms are on the chart too xClick to expand...

Well ive done it 4 times all this week before i OV maybe today or tomorrow so hope thats enough cos he back at work now till weekend :cry:


----------



## mrsamyrach

oooooooooooooooooooooo i know but dont want my fadge looking like john waynes saddlebags buttttttttttttttt my ginner hasnt had it for weeks so his balls are still 2 mins behind me when he walks through the door lol


----------



## babydream

mrsamyrach said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooo i know but dont want my fadge looking like john waynes saddlebags buttttttttttttttt my ginner hasnt had it for weeks so his balls are still 2 mins behind me when he walks through the door lol


lmaf!!!! You are hilarious!!!! Keep shagging girl!!!! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ding Dongs :flower: Hows all the :sex: going? 'not too much detail' :haha:
> 
> Welcome Jrie1 :kiss: I will be testing on the 19th but may wait a few extra days.
> 
> Tink your up the duff missy :rofl: and if not i be amazed :dohh: And dont worry about posting your test on this thread, we're all here for the same reason, some will get their BFP's n some wont, but we'll all be here for each no matter what :hugs:
> 
> Thanks so much hun, lol well thats what I'm hoping :happydance: Too right I'm gonna be here for you lot, I'm not leaving till you all get your BFP's! Even if I am, I'll still post here. I love my Ding Dong buddies :kiss: ! xClick to expand...
> 
> Awww bless :hugs:
> 
> So to save me reading back on hundreds of pages :haha: how many times did you bed n when in cycle, also your symptoms? lol not asking a lot am i xClick to expand...
> 
> Well I used the principle that as much before O was the best way to go, and every day or two after. I think you should be able to see on my chart? Row marked BD. I think we might have done a tiny bit more BD after O than I recorded though, but didn't think it too relevant to put in. Previous months we concentrated BD to O time. So if this is it, It confirms my theory that pre O :sex: is the way to go! :happydance: Oh and symptoms are on the chart too xClick to expand...
> 
> Well ive done it 4 times all this week before i OV maybe today or tomorrow so hope thats enough cos he back at work now till weekend :cry:Click to expand...

I think that sounds ample. Well at least thats how i played it! :hugs: x


----------



## Jrie1

poppy666 said:


> Morning Ding Dongs :flower: Hows all the :sex: going? 'not too much detail' :haha:
> 
> Welcome Jrie1 :kiss: I will be testing on the 19th but may wait a few extra days.
> 
> Tink your up the duff missy :rofl: and if not i be amazed :dohh: And dont worry about posting your test on this thread, we're all here for the same reason, some will get their BFP's n some wont, but we'll all be here for each no matter what :hugs:

Thanks so much for the welcome... This thread is so comforting and ill be here with you guys... I hope we all get our bfps... I'm so anxious idk how I'm gona get thro my 2WW... At least I now have you guys here with me. Thanks!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Jrie1 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ding Dongs :flower: Hows all the :sex: going? 'not too much detail' :haha:
> 
> Welcome Jrie1 :kiss: I will be testing on the 19th but may wait a few extra days.
> 
> Tink your up the duff missy :rofl: and if not i be amazed :dohh: And dont worry about posting your test on this thread, we're all here for the same reason, some will get their BFP's n some wont, but we'll all be here for each no matter what :hugs:
> 
> Thanks so much for the welcome... This thread is so comforting and ill be here with you guys... I hope we all get our bfps... I'm so anxious idk how I'm gona get thro my 2WW... At least I now have you guys here with me. Thanks!Click to expand...

Hey! Sorry, so preoccupied I forgot to welcome you. :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Jrie1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ding Dongs :flower: Hows all the :sex: going? 'not too much detail' :haha:
> 
> Welcome Jrie1 :kiss: I will be testing on the 19th but may wait a few extra days.
> 
> Tink your up the duff missy :rofl: and if not i be amazed :dohh: And dont worry about posting your test on this thread, we're all here for the same reason, some will get their BFP's n some wont, but we'll all be here for each no matter what :hugs:
> 
> Thanks so much for the welcome... This thread is so comforting and ill be here with you guys... I hope we all get our bfps... I'm so anxious idk how I'm gona get thro my 2WW... At least I now have you guys here with me. Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! Sorry, so preoccupied I forgot to welcome you. :hugs: xClick to expand...

Thats pregnancy brain already kicking in :rofl::rofl:


----------



## LEW32

Welcome Jrie- the girls on here are fab! Definitely feel connected on this board.

Tink- I see a line in the invert...so excited and hoping for a strong :bfp: the next time you test!
I LOVE seeing the tests, I am sure most feel that way :hugs:

Still not sure when my 'peak' is on the OPK. I think testing in the afternoon works better, so I am going to check again in a few hours.
:sex: the past 2 nights with +OPKs, so hope that one of the little :spermy: sticks!

Heading into 2WW- oh I am already dreading it but excited at the same time!!!!

:dust: to all


----------



## Jrie1

Thanks tinkerbell I really appreciate it. When are u testing...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrie1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ding Dongs :flower: Hows all the :sex: going? 'not too much detail' :haha:
> 
> Welcome Jrie1 :kiss: I will be testing on the 19th but may wait a few extra days.
> 
> Tink your up the duff missy :rofl: and if not i be amazed :dohh: And dont worry about posting your test on this thread, we're all here for the same reason, some will get their BFP's n some wont, but we'll all be here for each no matter what :hugs:
> 
> Thanks so much for the welcome... This thread is so comforting and ill be here with you guys... I hope we all get our bfps... I'm so anxious idk how I'm gona get thro my 2WW... At least I now have you guys here with me. Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! Sorry, so preoccupied I forgot to welcome you. :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> Thats pregnancy brain already kicking in :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: @ pregnancy brain :sleep: I'm shattered today


----------



## Jrie1

Thanks Lew! We will be going into our 2WW together... Hopefully we will be comparing symptoms and BFPs


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Jrie1 said:


> Thanks tinkerbell I really appreciate it. When are u testing...

I met the ladies on another thread and came over to join them. Kinda gate crashed ya see lol I'm testing tomorrow, but also tested yesterday (see pics from previous pages) Looked a little like a BFP, so i'm slightly hopeful.
Wont celebrate till the end of the week when I'm sure af isn't gonna come and spoil things :haha:

But I'll be sticking around till we all get out BFP's. These ladies are great fun, and the best BNB buddies you could wish for!


----------



## poppy666

Awww i got a lump in throat :cry: :haha: love you too Tinks :kiss: well i better go do some work, see you all later :hugs:


----------



## Jrie1

Thanks Tink! I'm sure you will get a darker line and no af! Can't wait to see the next test!


----------



## Mother of 4

According to my ovulation calculator I'm 9 dpo and still getting a negative so I will know for sure by the end of this week hopefully and I HOPING for a positive!! Although I think I tested too early I'm still dissapointed in the negative. I have always used the New Choice Dollar Tree test because I go through so many but not sure how early you can get a positive on those. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that I get my positive this week!


----------



## Mother of 4

Jrie1 said:


> Thanks Tink! I'm sure you will get a darker line and no af! Can't wait to see the next test!



How do you get the predictions I see on the bottom of your post??


----------



## Hopes314

@ tink- how exciting! i def saw a line! and your FF chart looks great! post your test tomorrowwww!


----------



## pk2of8

good morning dingy ladies!!! :haha:

welcome to the new girls again! i'm sorry i'm terrible at remembering the names as i'm reading through, but i will go back through the last couple of days and add you all to our list on page 1! :hugs: we're glad to have you all here! :flower:

tink- i think you've got it hun!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: i could defo see a line, so fx and bunches of :dust: .... maybe you'll be our first official :bfp:!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: i'm with the other girls too...i WANT TO SEE PICTURES!!! lolol

:cry: downer warning :cry: well ladies i think i'm gonna need some extra :hugs: the next couple of days. i took out one temp on my ff chart that i thought was screwing it up, so now it agrees with me that i haven't ov'd yet. which is good, and still gives me a chance, but dh and i are arguing again. we RARELY argue, but wouldn't you know it, of course at the WORST possible time. i'm so deflated today. we haven't had enough :sex: this time around, and i think i'll get a positive opk today. yesterday was much darker but not positive. :wacko: and to top it off, yesterday while we were visiting my family (which is always nice), one of my sisters announced that she is preggers (again). she has 2 yr old identical twin girls, and 7 month old girl, now preggers again. i love her and i'm so happy for her...i hope she has a boy this time. it's just so hard. one of my best friends started ttc 3 months after me and she got preggers second cycle. she's about 10 weeks now. :cry::cry::cry: ok, so i'll stop feeling sorry for myself after a good bawl. just needed to vent a little...:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

pk2of8 said:


> good morning dingy ladies!!! :haha:
> 
> welcome to the new girls again! i'm sorry i'm terrible at remembering the names as i'm reading through, but i will go back through the last couple of days and add you all to our list on page 1! :hugs: we're glad to have you all here! :flower:
> 
> tink- i think you've got it hun!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: i could defo see a line, so fx and bunches of :dust: .... maybe you'll be our first official :bfp:!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: i'm with the other girls too...i WANT TO SEE PICTURES!!! lolol
> 
> :cry: downer warning :cry: well ladies i think i'm gonna need some extra :hugs: the next couple of days. i took out one temp on my ff chart that i thought was screwing it up, so now it agrees with me that i haven't ov'd yet. which is good, and still gives me a chance, but dh and i are arguing again. we RARELY argue, but wouldn't you know it, of course at the WORST possible time. i'm so deflated today. we haven't had enough :sex: this time around, and i think i'll get a positive opk today. yesterday was much darker but not positive. :wacko: and to top it off, yesterday while we were visiting my family (which is always nice), one of my sisters announced that she is preggers (again). she has 2 yr old identical twin girls, and 7 month old girl, now preggers again. i love her and i'm so happy for her...i hope she has a boy this time. it's just so hard. one of my best friends started ttc 3 months after me and she got preggers second cycle. she's about 10 weeks now. :cry::cry::cry: ok, so i'll stop feeling sorry for myself after a good bawl. just needed to vent a little...:hugs:



well if you haven't got your + OPK yet this cycle there is plenty of time! go go go! lol


----------



## China girl

Welcome Jrie1 :flower:

Morning Ding Dongs:hugs:

Well, I'm on cd12 and my chart says I should Ov on Friday. We shagged:rofl: last night. So I tell my DH we need to shagg every night this week, he says: baby, you gotta give "him" time recuperate...LOL he cracks me up. So, if we shagged last night & I'm supposed to Ov on Friday, would you ladies recommend: shagging on Wednesday and Friday or Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday..
I'm like :dohh:at this point.


----------



## Jrie1

Mother of 4 said:


> Jrie1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Tink! I'm sure you will get a darker line and no af! Can't wait to see the next test!
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get the predictions I see on the bottom of your post??Click to expand...

Hey, you should definitely try it. Most of mine say I will get a oct bfp :happydance:
Here are the top three I recommend, I had the most positive vibes with them.

Melissa- https://melissatarotreader.weebly.com
Cheri- https://www.cheri22.com
Sandra- https://www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com


Good luck!


----------



## Jrie1

Thanks pk and china!!


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> Welcome Jrie1 :flower:
> 
> Morning Ding Dongs:hugs:
> 
> Well, I'm on cd12 and my chart says I should Ov on Friday. We shagged:rofl: last night. So I tell my DH we need to shagg every night this week, he says: baby, you gotta give "him" time recuperate...LOL he cracks me up. So, if we shagged last night & I'm supposed to Ov on Friday, would you ladies recommend: shagging on Wednesday and Friday or Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday..
> I'm like :dohh:at this point.

Dont you wish you could just get it done every day just to make sure! I have the same situation. But, I always feel like the day before O is HUGE. Even with OPKs usually you get the positive the day before you actually O. So, I would say if you know you are going to O Friday, go for thursday! (and any other day he might be up to it of course) Are you using opks?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> good morning dingy ladies!!! :haha:
> 
> welcome to the new girls again! i'm sorry i'm terrible at remembering the names as i'm reading through, but i will go back through the last couple of days and add you all to our list on page 1! :hugs: we're glad to have you all here! :flower:
> 
> tink- i think you've got it hun!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: i could defo see a line, so fx and bunches of :dust: .... maybe you'll be our first official :bfp:!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: i'm with the other girls too...i WANT TO SEE PICTURES!!! lolol
> 
> :cry: downer warning :cry: well ladies i think i'm gonna need some extra :hugs: the next couple of days. i took out one temp on my ff chart that i thought was screwing it up, so now it agrees with me that i haven't ov'd yet. which is good, and still gives me a chance, but dh and i are arguing again. we RARELY argue, but wouldn't you know it, of course at the WORST possible time. i'm so deflated today. we haven't had enough :sex: this time around, and i think i'll get a positive opk today. yesterday was much darker but not positive. :wacko: and to top it off, yesterday while we were visiting my family (which is always nice), one of my sisters announced that she is preggers (again). she has 2 yr old identical twin girls, and 7 month old girl, now preggers again. i love her and i'm so happy for her...i hope she has a boy this time. it's just so hard. one of my best friends started ttc 3 months after me and she got preggers second cycle. she's about 10 weeks now. :cry::cry::cry: ok, so i'll stop feeling sorry for myself after a good bawl. just needed to vent a little...:hugs:

Massive lots of :hugs: :hug: :hugs: Hope getting it all of your chest made you feel a little better? Your still in this cycle! I'm sending nice calm positive vibes, in hope your argument with DH will calm by tonight for an extra special :sex: session. x


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Jrie1 :flower:
> 
> Morning Ding Dongs:hugs:
> 
> Well, I'm on cd12 and my chart says I should Ov on Friday. We shagged:rofl: last night. So I tell my DH we need to shagg every night this week, he says: baby, you gotta give "him" time recuperate...LOL he cracks me up. So, if we shagged last night & I'm supposed to Ov on Friday, would you ladies recommend: shagging on Wednesday and Friday or Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday..
> I'm like :dohh:at this point.
> 
> Dont you wish you could just get it done every day just to make sure! I have the same situation. But, I always feel like the day before O is HUGE. Even with OPKs usually you get the positive the day before you actually O. So, I would say if you know you are going to O Friday, go for thursday! (and any other day he might be up to it of course) Are you using opks?Click to expand...

No, just using my CM as signs. "Trying" to do it the natural way.:wacko:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> good morning dingy ladies!!! :haha:
> 
> welcome to the new girls again! i'm sorry i'm terrible at remembering the names as i'm reading through, but i will go back through the last couple of days and add you all to our list on page 1! :hugs: we're glad to have you all here! :flower:
> 
> tink- i think you've got it hun!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: i could defo see a line, so fx and bunches of :dust: .... maybe you'll be our first official :bfp:!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: i'm with the other girls too...i WANT TO SEE PICTURES!!! lolol
> 
> :cry: downer warning :cry: well ladies i think i'm gonna need some extra :hugs: the next couple of days. i took out one temp on my ff chart that i thought was screwing it up, so now it agrees with me that i haven't ov'd yet. which is good, and still gives me a chance, but dh and i are arguing again. we RARELY argue, but wouldn't you know it, of course at the WORST possible time. i'm so deflated today. we haven't had enough :sex: this time around, and i think i'll get a positive opk today. yesterday was much darker but not positive. :wacko: and to top it off, yesterday while we were visiting my family (which is always nice), one of my sisters announced that she is preggers (again). she has 2 yr old identical twin girls, and 7 month old girl, now preggers again. i love her and i'm so happy for her...i hope she has a boy this time. it's just so hard. one of my best friends started ttc 3 months after me and she got preggers second cycle. she's about 10 weeks now. :cry::cry::cry: ok, so i'll stop feeling sorry for myself after a good bawl. just needed to vent a little...:hugs:

Pk..Its normal to feel this way. My co worker and a friend of mine are due this month. Then 2 of my other friends are due at the end of Decemeber and January. When I'm out shopping for a baby shower girft, I always wish I could buy this or that for me...it does make me sad. But I tell myself my time is coming:flower:....Now as far as DH...I don't know what's going but do something to entice him where he forgets you guys are arguing then get to shagging:sex:...gotta love mrsamyrach!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> good morning dingy ladies!!! :haha:
> 
> welcome to the new girls again! i'm sorry i'm terrible at remembering the names as i'm reading through, but i will go back through the last couple of days and add you all to our list on page 1! :hugs: we're glad to have you all here! :flower:
> 
> tink- i think you've got it hun!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: i could defo see a line, so fx and bunches of :dust: .... maybe you'll be our first official :bfp:!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: i'm with the other girls too...i WANT TO SEE PICTURES!!! lolol
> 
> :cry: downer warning :cry: well ladies i think i'm gonna need some extra :hugs: the next couple of days. i took out one temp on my ff chart that i thought was screwing it up, so now it agrees with me that i haven't ov'd yet. which is good, and still gives me a chance, but dh and i are arguing again. we RARELY argue, but wouldn't you know it, of course at the WORST possible time. i'm so deflated today. we haven't had enough :sex: this time around, and i think i'll get a positive opk today. yesterday was much darker but not positive. :wacko: and to top it off, yesterday while we were visiting my family (which is always nice), one of my sisters announced that she is preggers (again). she has 2 yr old identical twin girls, and 7 month old girl, now preggers again. i love her and i'm so happy for her...i hope she has a boy this time. it's just so hard. one of my best friends started ttc 3 months after me and she got preggers second cycle. she's about 10 weeks now. :cry::cry::cry: ok, so i'll stop feeling sorry for myself after a good bawl. just needed to vent a little...:hugs:
> 
> Pk..Its normal to feel this way. My co worker and a friend of mine are due this month. Then 2 of my other friends are due at the end of Decemeber and January. When I'm out shopping for a baby shower girft, I always wish I could buy this or that for me...it does make me sad. But I tell myself my time is coming:flower:....Now as far as DH...I don't know what's going but do something to entice him where he forgets you guys are arguing then get to shagging:sex:...gotta love mrsamyrach!!!Click to expand...

Awww :hugs: for you too China gal.


----------



## TTC2308

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Jrie1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks tinkerbell I really appreciate it. When are u testing...
> 
> I met the ladies on another thread and came over to join them. Kinda gate crashed ya see lol I'm testing tomorrow, but also tested yesterday (see pics from previous pages) Looked a little like a BFP, so i'm slightly hopeful.
> Wont celebrate till the end of the week when I'm sure af isn't gonna come and spoil things :haha:
> 
> But I'll be sticking around till we all get out BFP's. These ladies are great fun, and the best BNB buddies you could wish for!Click to expand...

Good Morning Ladies,

Just updated on everything from over the weekend. Sounds like congratulations are in order for Tinkerbell. Can't wait to see your test for tomorrow.


----------



## TTC2308

QUOTE=mothercabbage;7144838]Well said POPPY!! TINK if we dont see pics of your test i would be offended! :haha: well you know what i mean!!! were all here to get :bfp: so seeing yours is an honnor!!! and by the way I SEE A LINE!!!!!!!!!!! even more so on the inverted one today!!! hold your pee in the morning n do another one, cant wait to see pics!!!:bfp: #1 coming up!!!!
:hug: n :dust:....to all ding dongs!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

Mothercabbage it sounds like you have :sex: so much that there is no way you will get a :bfn: this month. Reading how much you :sex: this month maked me tired. :sleep:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> good morning dingy ladies!!! :haha:
> 
> welcome to the new girls again! i'm sorry i'm terrible at remembering the names as i'm reading through, but i will go back through the last couple of days and add you all to our list on page 1! :hugs: we're glad to have you all here! :flower:
> 
> tink- i think you've got it hun!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: i could defo see a line, so fx and bunches of :dust: .... maybe you'll be our first official :bfp:!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: i'm with the other girls too...i WANT TO SEE PICTURES!!! lolol
> 
> :cry: downer warning :cry: well ladies i think i'm gonna need some extra :hugs: the next couple of days. i took out one temp on my ff chart that i thought was screwing it up, so now it agrees with me that i haven't ov'd yet. which is good, and still gives me a chance, but dh and i are arguing again. we RARELY argue, but wouldn't you know it, of course at the WORST possible time. i'm so deflated today. we haven't had enough :sex: this time around, and i think i'll get a positive opk today. yesterday was much darker but not positive. :wacko: and to top it off, yesterday while we were visiting my family (which is always nice), one of my sisters announced that she is preggers (again). she has 2 yr old identical twin girls, and 7 month old girl, now preggers again. i love her and i'm so happy for her...i hope she has a boy this time. it's just so hard. one of my best friends started ttc 3 months after me and she got preggers second cycle. she's about 10 weeks now. :cry::cry::cry: ok, so i'll stop feeling sorry for myself after a good bawl. just needed to vent a little...:hugs:

Massive :hug::hug::friends: PK.... your right worse time for arguements, ive had a few over last week :dohh: really hope you n dh get sorted, you know where i am if you need to rant :kiss:


----------



## China girl

Tink...:hug: to ya girly, I got my FX's crossed...


----------



## mmmuffin82

Hey all, 
I was referred to this site by someone I purchased a fertility monitor from on eBay. :) I'm thankful for that because this process feels so lonely. 

I will start at the beginning. I got married a year ago. Our one year anniversary was yesterday. We only started trying about 3 months ago but it has consumed my life a lot longer than that. I have many friends having babies and pregnant. I love each of them and their children but it is getting too difficult to be around them. Even more difficult to see the look on my mom's face when she sees a baby. I feel like I'm failing everyone! My husband is so supportive but I know he is stressing out about this. 

I know we have only been at this for 3 months but I still feel like a huge failure. I am ovulating either today or tomorrow. We did the baby dance last night. But we used lubricant!! I just found out that using lube is one of the worst mistakes we could make. Awesome! :( I will get back on it when I get home from work, I guess. 

Thanks for listening/reading. I feel like I have no one to turn to.


----------



## Damita

:hugs: I know that feeling that everyone else is getting pregnant..

:wave: welcome to new comers :)

I'm back from uni, first day went okay, not back in again till Friday this week :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mmmuffin82 said:


> Hey all,
> I was referred to this site by someone I purchased a fertility monitor from on eBay. :) I'm thankful for that because this process feels so lonely.
> 
> I will start at the beginning. I got married a year ago. Our one year anniversary was yesterday. We only started trying about 3 months ago but it has consumed my life a lot longer than that. I have many friends having babies and pregnant. I love each of them and their children but it is getting too difficult to be around them. Even more difficult to see the look on my mom's face when she sees a baby. I feel like I'm failing everyone! My husband is so supportive but I know he is stressing out about this.
> 
> I know we have only been at this for 3 months but I still feel like a huge failure. I am ovulating either today or tomorrow. We did the baby dance last night. But we used lubricant!! I just found out that using lube is one of the worst mistakes we could make. Awesome! :( I will get back on it when I get home from work, I guess.
> 
> Thanks for listening/reading. I feel like I have no one to turn to.

Welcome to BNB! :hugs: And also welcome to this thread. 

Firstly not all lubes are bad. Check whether yours contains spermicidal stuff. Thats stuff that kills sperm. Thats the main thing, although any lube not advertised as being sperm friendly may inhibiting to the sperms ability to swim. Although having said this, i would advise you stop using it.

If dryness is an issue, you might need to look into some ways to increase CM. Popular natural ways are Evening Primrose Oil, and drinking Grapefruit juice. Some girls on here are using a sperm friendly lube called Pre Seed that actually helps creates a sperm friendly environment in the vagina, and may aid conception. If your in the UK, you might need to order this overseas and have it shipped.

:hugs: and lots and lots of :dust: s


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> :hugs: I know that feeling that everyone else is getting pregnant..
> 
> :wave: welcome to new comers :)
> 
> I'm back from uni, first day went okay, not back in again till Friday this week :)

Glad you had a good day Damita, :happydance: for not having to go back till Fri! Plenty of time to rest after all that :sex: :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mother of 4 said:


> According to my ovulation calculator I'm 9 dpo and still getting a negative so I will know for sure by the end of this week hopefully and I HOPING for a positive!! Although I think I tested too early I'm still dissapointed in the negative. I have always used the New Choice Dollar Tree test because I go through so many but not sure how early you can get a positive on those. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that I get my positive this week!

Hi! Sorry, I think I missed welcoming you earlier! Sorry! Your still early days, let us know how your getting on x


----------



## Hopes314

mmmuffin82 said:


> Hey all,
> I was referred to this site by someone I purchased a fertility monitor from on eBay. :) I'm thankful for that because this process feels so lonely.
> 
> I will start at the beginning. I got married a year ago. Our one year anniversary was yesterday. We only started trying about 3 months ago but it has consumed my life a lot longer than that. I have many friends having babies and pregnant. I love each of them and their children but it is getting too difficult to be around them. Even more difficult to see the look on my mom's face when she sees a baby. I feel like I'm failing everyone! My husband is so supportive but I know he is stressing out about this.
> 
> I know we have only been at this for 3 months but I still feel like a huge failure. I am ovulating either today or tomorrow. We did the baby dance last night. But we used lubricant!! I just found out that using lube is one of the worst mistakes we could make. Awesome! :( I will get back on it when I get home from work, I guess.
> 
> Thanks for listening/reading. I feel like I have no one to turn to.

Sounds like we are kinda in the same boat! I've been married just about a year and this is our 3rd month TTC. My husband and I are pretty young and healthy, so we thought making a baby would be a quick thing, but boy were we wrong! And about the lube thing, I've been told that even saliva can be dangerous to sperm! Picky little things..

well good luck!


----------



## mrsamyrach

China girl said:


> Welcome Jrie1 :flower:
> 
> Morning Ding Dongs:hugs:
> 
> Well, I'm on cd12 and my chart says I should Ov on Friday. We shagged:rofl: last night. So I tell my DH we need to shagg every night this week, he says: baby, you gotta give "him" time recuperate...LOL he cracks me up. So, if we shagged last night & I'm supposed to Ov on Friday, would you ladies recommend: shagging on Wednesday and Friday or Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday..
> I'm like :dohh:at this point.

shag till ya head explodes x


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: I know that feeling that everyone else is getting pregnant..
> 
> :wave: welcome to new comers :)
> 
> I'm back from uni, first day went okay, not back in again till Friday this week :)
> 
> Glad you had a good day Damita, :happydance: for not having to go back till Fri! Plenty of time to rest after all that :sex: :haha: xClick to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs: :haha: that's if the DH is up for it.. he is feeling poorly.. urgh always when I need the jizz the most


----------



## mmmuffin82

Thanks Tinkerbell and Hopes! 
I am so glad I found a group who can relate! 
I look forward to getting this started. 
Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## poppy666

Well i must be ovulating today ive had sharpish jabbing pains to my right hand side also backache in same place since teatime, occassional jabbing pain in my left too so not sure :shrug:

Anyone else get these's pains in the middle of the month? CD13/CD14 :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Well i must be ovulating today ive had sharpish jabbing pains to my right hand side also backache in same place since teatime, occassional jabbing pain in my left too so not sure :shrug:
> 
> Anyone else get these's pains in the middle of the month? CD13/CD14 :hugs:

popples i had em saturday night like period pains??


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well i must be ovulating today ive had sharpish jabbing pains to my right hand side also backache in same place since teatime, occassional jabbing pain in my left too so not sure :shrug:
> 
> Anyone else get these's pains in the middle of the month? CD13/CD14 :hugs:
> 
> popples i had em saturday night like period pains??Click to expand...

Yep but not as bad, can just feel it jabbing on my right... im pursuming it ov pain?


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all ding dongs!!! :wave: 
@TTC yes all that DTD made me tired too :haha:
@PK im sending you :hug:, my kinda sister in law just announced shes 9 weeks preggo...am jelous!!! so very jelous! :blush:
@MUFFIN welcome to the gang...im sure there were others that joined but cant remember their names but a big welcome to you too!!!!
@CHINA if your due to O on fri id go for thursday, friday, then leave it a day then once again on sunday just to be sure....plenty of :spermy: then!!!!
@TINK im still excited for tmoz test pic's!! 
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well i must be ovulating today ive had sharpish jabbing pains to my right hand side also backache in same place since teatime, occassional jabbing pain in my left too so not sure :shrug:
> 
> Anyone else get these's pains in the middle of the month? CD13/CD14 :hugs:
> 
> popples i had em saturday night like period pains??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep but not as bad, can just feel it jabbing on my right... im pursuming it ov pain?Click to expand...

i had the same on CD14 and its still there today not as bad now though, quite sore when i lay on my back too.....


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well i must be ovulating today ive had sharpish jabbing pains to my right hand side also backache in same place since teatime, occassional jabbing pain in my left too so not sure :shrug:
> 
> Anyone else get these's pains in the middle of the month? CD13/CD14 :hugs:
> 
> popples i had em saturday night like period pains??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep but not as bad, can just feel it jabbing on my right... im pursuming it ov pain?Click to expand...
> 
> i had the same on CD14 and its still there today not as bad now though, quite sore when i lay on my back too.....Click to expand...

I did actually go to the bathroom to check my af hadnt arrived 2w early :haha: but just got ewcm not loads but its there x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well i must be ovulating today ive had sharpish jabbing pains to my right hand side also backache in same place since teatime, occassional jabbing pain in my left too so not sure :shrug:
> 
> Anyone else get these's pains in the middle of the month? CD13/CD14 :hugs:
> 
> popples i had em saturday night like period pains??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep but not as bad, can just feel it jabbing on my right... im pursuming it ov pain?Click to expand...
> 
> i had the same on CD14 and its still there today not as bad now though, quite sore when i lay on my back too.....Click to expand...
> 
> I did actually go to the bathroom to check my af hadnt arrived 2w early :haha: but just got ewcm not loads but its there xClick to expand...

mine is like a stabbing then burning pain....hot water bottle had to come out,i dont want to wish my life away but the next week or so is gonna drag....cant wait to POAS......im so impatient!!!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well i must be ovulating today ive had sharpish jabbing pains to my right hand side also backache in same place since teatime, occassional jabbing pain in my left too so not sure :shrug:
> 
> Anyone else get these's pains in the middle of the month? CD13/CD14 :hugs:
> 
> popples i had em saturday night like period pains??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep but not as bad, can just feel it jabbing on my right... im pursuming it ov pain?Click to expand...
> 
> i had the same on CD14 and its still there today not as bad now though, quite sore when i lay on my back too.....Click to expand...
> 
> I did actually go to the bathroom to check my af hadnt arrived 2w early :haha: but just got ewcm not loads but its there xClick to expand...
> 
> mine is like a stabbing then burning pain....hot water bottle had to come out,i dont want to wish my life away but the next week or so is gonna drag....cant wait to POAS......im so impatient!!!Click to expand...

lol think it will drag for everyone now we all togethor, im not or im going to try not stmptom spot this month drives me nutty x


----------



## LEW32

I have been having similiar pains for about a week now! I can't understand it....could it be all the :sex: :sex: ?? :rofl:

Mine seem to alternate sides...feels a bit stabby and then kinda burning in lower abdomen...don't remember ever having it like that before.

2ww is going to feel like forever....we need some kind of distraction to pass the time!

Poppy and mother- looks like we are on close to the same sched- when will you be testing if AF doesn't show her ugly face?


----------



## mothercabbage

the symptoms are too similar, id go mad! im trying not to symptom spot....i know i will though :dohh: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

LEW32 said:


> I have been having similiar pains for about a week now! I can't understand it....could it be all the :sex: :sex: ?? :rofl:
> 
> Mine seem to alternate sides...feels a bit stabby and then kinda burning in lower abdomen...don't remember ever having it like that before.
> 
> 2ww is going to feel like forever....we need some kind of distraction to pass the time!
> 
> Poppy and mother- looks like we are on close to the same sched- when will you be testing if AF doesn't show her ugly face?

i dont know when to test...when would you girls say to?...about 4 days b4 AF due with a frer?


----------



## poppy666

LEW i will probz leave it a few days after the 18/19th due to occassionally 30 day af ive had, but these pain n cramps im having under my bikini line now is convincing me my af is gonna come :dohh: ive only done it 4 times over last 8days so cant be too much sex :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

think its O pains POPPY, it cant be af...its too early for that...deffo O...get to bed!!!! quick...:haha: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> think its O pains POPPY, it cant be af...its too early for that...deffo O...get to bed!!!! quick...:haha: xxxxx

Mothercabbage i had my lot saturday and yesterday afternoon he gone back to work for week now :cry: god hope this weekends will be enough x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well i must be ovulating today ive had sharpish jabbing pains to my right hand side also backache in same place since teatime, occassional jabbing pain in my left too so not sure :shrug:
> 
> Anyone else get these's pains in the middle of the month? CD13/CD14 :hugs:
> 
> popples i had em saturday night like period pains??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep but not as bad, can just feel it jabbing on my right... im pursuming it ov pain?Click to expand...

Yeah I recon its O pain too! :wave: off you go :sex: Opps.........editing cause I just read post above. Hey thats fine hun, lil :spermy: are in there waiting! x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well i must be ovulating today ive had sharpish jabbing pains to my right hand side also backache in same place since teatime, occassional jabbing pain in my left too so not sure :shrug:
> 
> Anyone else get these's pains in the middle of the month? CD13/CD14 :hugs:
> 
> popples i had em saturday night like period pains??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep but not as bad, can just feel it jabbing on my right... im pursuming it ov pain?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I recon its O pain too! :wave: off you go :sex: Opps.........editing cause I just read post above. Hey thats fine hun, lil :spermy: are in there waiting! xClick to expand...


:haha: Hope so Tink :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

they sat up there waiting for eggy!!! it's gonna be a full house of :bfp:this month!!!!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> they sat up there waiting for eggy!!! it's gonna be a full house of :bfp:this month!!!!

I love your positivity sweetie :happydance:


----------



## LEW32

Poppy, from what I read, :sex: before Oving is a GOOD thing....so if you did your thing Saturday and you are OVing today, you have a good shot!!!

It only takes one of the little :spermy: to do the job! 

I am confused by my OPK....I got another positive today...thats 3 +opks in a row...when the HECK am I Oving?:shrug:


Tink...any update on your :bfp: ????????????????????


----------



## LEW32

mothercabbage said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> I have been having similiar pains for about a week now! I can't understand it....could it be all the :sex: :sex: ?? :rofl:
> 
> Mine seem to alternate sides...feels a bit stabby and then kinda burning in lower abdomen...don't remember ever having it like that before.
> 
> 2ww is going to feel like forever....we need some kind of distraction to pass the time!
> 
> Poppy and mother- looks like we are on close to the same sched- when will you be testing if AF doesn't show her ugly face?
> 
> i dont know when to test...when would you girls say to?...about 4 days b4 AF due with a frer?Click to expand...



I am gonna try to hold out until the 18th for a 30 day cycle, but I have a feeling I am going to cave and do one before then.... I have the cheapie dollar store kind.


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies guess im just stressing blahhhhhhhh :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

on the box it says you can find out 4 days b4 AF due, so does that mean i can test on 12th? how many sleeps is that....((THINKING)) 8!!! thats over a week....oh POO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..


----------



## mothercabbage

LEW32 said:


> Poppy, from what I read, :sex: before Oving is a GOOD thing....so if you did your thing Saturday and you are OVing today, you have a good shot!!!
> 
> It only takes one of the little :spermy: to do the job!
> 
> I am confused by my OPK....I got another positive today...thats 3 +opks in a row...when the HECK am I Oving?:shrug:
> 
> 
> Tink...any update on your :bfp: ????????????????????

3? days running? i dont know why youve had 3 +OPK...a BIG lh surge....i only had 1 +opk 2nd Oct....any one know why you wud get 3 +opk in a row?? im intrested to find out incase it happens to me if i dnt get my :bfp: this cycle...x


----------



## Swepakepa3

I have got 3 opk (+) the last three days as well...First time testing....wasn't sure if this was normal or not.....

I also use the CBFM and last two has have been peak so.... i'm not sure either.


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Poppy, from what I read, :sex: before Oving is a GOOD thing....so if you did your thing Saturday and you are OVing today, you have a good shot!!!
> 
> It only takes one of the little :spermy: to do the job!
> 
> I am confused by my OPK....I got another positive today...thats 3 +opks in a row...when the HECK am I Oving?:shrug:
> 
> 
> Tink...any update on your :bfp: ????????????????????
> 
> 3? days running? i dont know why youve had 3 +OPK...a BIG lh surge....i only had 1 +opk 2nd Oct....any one know why you wud get 3 +opk in a row?? im intrested to find out incase it happens to me if i dnt get my :bfp: this cycle...xClick to expand...



Here read this about too many days with lh surge https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#6

6. What if my OPK is positive almost all the time? The most common cause of constant positive or almost-positive OPK's is Polycystic Ovary Syndrome (PCOS.) This disorder is usually characterized by elevated LH (hence the positive OPK's), and is common in women with very long and/or anovulatory cycles.


----------



## mothercabbage

well i guess this answers my question about testing........(from the web)The length of time between fertilisation and implantation varies between pregnancies and individuals but is on average 6 - 12 days after ovulation. This means that the earliest day you can test and expect to get a positive result is seven days after you have ovulated. 

That said, you should bear in mind that if you test this early there is a chance that implantation will not yet have occurred and you may get a false negative. For this reason it is usually best to take another test 3 or 4 days later.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No updates, except a tiny bit of slightly brown tinged CM (like a hint of old blood) Which I guess is understandable from the very tiny bit of spotting yesterday. Gonna test first thing tomorrow (as long as i remember lol) x


----------



## Damita

Oooooohhh!! So excited!! Fingers crossed Poppy..

I'm going to have to wake up the DH for some jizz as I am getting ovulation pain! Why must he get sick when I am ovulating!!!


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well i must be ovulating today ive had sharpish jabbing pains to my right hand side also backache in same place since teatime, occassional jabbing pain in my left too so not sure :shrug:
> 
> Anyone else get these's pains in the middle of the month? CD13/CD14 :hugs:
> 
> popples i had em saturday night like period pains??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep but not as bad, can just feel it jabbing on my right... im pursuming it ov pain?Click to expand...

I typically get it every month, just not yet this month. It's kind of a funny feeling-jabbing was a good word to use-it's usually only for a little while for me. Time to get BDing, poppy and china girl!


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> Oooooohhh!! So excited!! Fingers crossed Poppy..
> 
> I'm going to have to wake up the DH for some jizz as I am getting ovulation pain! Why must he get sick when I am ovulating!!!

Wake him up :haha: dont think it matters how ill blokes are they wont say no to :sex:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> think its O pains POPPY, it cant be af...its too early for that...deffo O...get to bed!!!! quick...:haha: xxxxx
> 
> Mothercabbage i had my lot saturday and yesterday afternoon he gone back to work for week now :cry: god hope this weekends will be enough xClick to expand...

oh, sorry, poppy-trying to read through all of the pages-fx you got enough!!!:flower:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> well i guess this answers my question about testing........(from the web)The length of time between fertilisation and implantation varies between pregnancies and individuals but is on average 6 - 12 days after ovulation. This means that the earliest day you can test and expect to get a positive result is seven days after you have ovulated.
> 
> That said, you should bear in mind that if you test this early there is a chance that implantation will not yet have occurred and you may get a false negative. For this reason it is usually best to take another test 3 or 4 days later.

See its guess work again cos you dont know for deffo when you OV so how can you count 7 days after that? Pfft Just piss away mothercabbage what the hell :haha:


----------



## eesoja81

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> No updates, except a tiny bit of slightly brown tinged CM (like a hint of old blood) Which I guess is understandable from the very tiny bit of spotting yesterday. Gonna test first thing tomorrow (as long as i remember lol) x

Best of luck-your inverted pic looked pretty good-I'm in agreement with everyone else-we want to see your BFP!!!


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> think its O pains POPPY, it cant be af...its too early for that...deffo O...get to bed!!!! quick...:haha: xxxxx
> 
> Mothercabbage i had my lot saturday and yesterday afternoon he gone back to work for week now :cry: god hope this weekends will be enough xClick to expand...
> 
> oh, sorry, poppy-trying to read through all of the pages-fx you got enough!!!:flower:Click to expand...

Aww thanks and you too, how are you? :hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> think its O pains POPPY, it cant be af...its too early for that...deffo O...get to bed!!!! quick...:haha: xxxxx
> 
> Mothercabbage i had my lot saturday and yesterday afternoon he gone back to work for week now :cry: god hope this weekends will be enough xClick to expand...
> 
> oh, sorry, poppy-trying to read through all of the pages-fx you got enough!!!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks and you too, how are you? :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm lovely today-busy busy busy, but saving energy for BDing tonight. I'm feeling a tiny bit of ovary pain, so I'm waiting on the EWCM. I did the soy thing this month, so I hope to ovulate soon!!! How are you today? Keeping busy with the hubby away?


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Oooooohhh!! So excited!! Fingers crossed Poppy..
> 
> I'm going to have to wake up the DH for some jizz as I am getting ovulation pain! Why must he get sick when I am ovulating!!!
> 
> Wake him up :haha: dont think it matters how ill blokes are they wont say no to :sex:Click to expand...

:haha: he is snoring now.. how sexy!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Oooooohhh!! So excited!! Fingers crossed Poppy..
> 
> I'm going to have to wake up the DH for some jizz as I am getting ovulation pain! Why must he get sick when I am ovulating!!!
> 
> Wake him up :haha: dont think it matters how ill blokes are they wont say no to :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: he is snoring now.. how sexy!Click to expand...

lolz........ let him sleep for a bit, then wake him ;)


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Oooooohhh!! So excited!! Fingers crossed Poppy..
> 
> I'm going to have to wake up the DH for some jizz as I am getting ovulation pain! Why must he get sick when I am ovulating!!!
> 
> Wake him up :haha: dont think it matters how ill blokes are they wont say no to :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: he is snoring now.. how sexy!Click to expand...
> 
> lolz........ let him sleep for a bit, then wake him ;)Click to expand...

yeah he looks so cute :sleep:


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> think its O pains POPPY, it cant be af...its too early for that...deffo O...get to bed!!!! quick...:haha: xxxxx
> 
> Mothercabbage i had my lot saturday and yesterday afternoon he gone back to work for week now :cry: god hope this weekends will be enough xClick to expand...
> 
> oh, sorry, poppy-trying to read through all of the pages-fx you got enough!!!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks and you too, how are you? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm lovely today-busy busy busy, but saving energy for BDing tonight. I'm feeling a tiny bit of ovary pain, so I'm waiting on the EWCM. I did the soy thing this month, so I hope to ovulate soon!!! How are you today? Keeping busy with the hubby away?Click to expand...


Peaceful whilst dh away :haha: yeah im good apart from these really low cramps must be ov pains but do feel like af coming. Best to get plenty of :sex: before you ov with what ive read.. Hows the SOY? are you taking because you dont ov or just making sure you do?


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> think its O pains POPPY, it cant be af...its too early for that...deffo O...get to bed!!!! quick...:haha: xxxxx
> 
> Mothercabbage i had my lot saturday and yesterday afternoon he gone back to work for week now :cry: god hope this weekends will be enough xClick to expand...
> 
> oh, sorry, poppy-trying to read through all of the pages-fx you got enough!!!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks and you too, how are you? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm lovely today-busy busy busy, but saving energy for BDing tonight. I'm feeling a tiny bit of ovary pain, so I'm waiting on the EWCM. I did the soy thing this month, so I hope to ovulate soon!!! How are you today? Keeping busy with the hubby away?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peaceful whilst dh away :haha: yeah im good apart from these really low cramps must be ov pains but do feel like af coming. Best to get plenty of :sex: before you ov with what ive read.. Hows the SOY? are you taking because you dont ov or just making sure you do?Click to expand...

I'm taking it to try to make sure I do. My cycles are a bit long, and it's taken me a couple of months now to pinpoint ovulation, which is usually @ cd 19-21. I did quite a bit of reading on it, and it seems that many women have been able to move their O day up a bit while taking it early in their cycle. Truly hope it works. We've been ttc for @ 5 months, so too early to talk to my OB about options. I'd really like to get pregnant on our own, you know? 
Great job with your timing, by the way-hopefully those are O pains you're having. It's tough when our DHs can't simply be at our beck and call when it's time to do the dance!!! Mine is a chef and works crazy hours, so I know how you feel :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Oh fingers crossed for you, must be so frustrating when your on a long cycle, i may try Soy myself next month, well only days i managed to do it was CD6, CD10, CD12 and CD13, so fingers crossed.

Will be watching to see how you get on with it :thumbup:


----------



## LEW32

Ok, Ladies...I need your help...I thought I had the last 3 days of +OPKs, but maybe I am wrong. What do you think? (sorry for the horrible picture- had to use my phone)

Here are the last 6 days of OPKs, I am currently on CD 17. Do you think I have peaked? If so, how many days?

Thanks so much!
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> Oh fingers crossed for you, must be so frustrating when your on a long cycle, i may try Soy myself next month, well only days i managed to do it was CD6, CD10, CD12 and CD13, so fingers crossed.
> 
> Will be watching to see how you get on with it :thumbup:

Yeah, when we first started ttc, I thought I was late every month (stupid me, I just ovulated late :dohh: ) And the 'countdown to pregnancy' site did nothing to convince me I wasn't pregnant, with all of those 'symptoms' to spot! Oh well-at least I'm getting AF each month when we don't conceive. 

OOH, I like those CD12 and 13 BD's-could be the magic ones!

I'm off to make some potato and asparagus soup (sounds gross, but is really good)! Have a great night and sweet BFP dreams to everyone :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Ok, Ladies...I need your help...I thought I had the last 3 days of +OPKs, but maybe I am wrong. What do you think? (sorry for the horrible picture- had to use my phone)
> 
> Here are the last 6 days of OPKs, I am currently on CD 17. Do you think I have peaked? If so, how many days?
> 
> Thanks so much!

Lew i dont use these, but the last two look your strongests so personally id say yes deffo and get some serious :sex: done :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Oh fingers crossed for you, must be so frustrating when your on a long cycle, i may try Soy myself next month, well only days i managed to do it was CD6, CD10, CD12 and CD13, so fingers crossed.
> 
> Will be watching to see how you get on with it :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, when we first started ttc, I thought I was late every month (stupid me, I just ovulated late :dohh: ) And the 'countdown to pregnancy' site did nothing to convince me I wasn't pregnant, with all of those 'symptoms' to spot! Oh well-at least I'm getting AF each month when we don't conceive.
> 
> OOH, I like those CD12 and 13 BD's-could be the magic ones!
> 
> I'm off to make some potato and asparagus soup (sounds gross, but is really good)! Have a great night and sweet BFP dreams to everyone :kiss:Click to expand...

Mmmmm your making me hungry lol, enjoy rest of your evening sweetie and sweet dreams :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Poppy!
I am new to using them - and I thought they would make things CLEARER not more confusing!!

I hope hubbs is up for his 3rd night in a row- I don't want to wear the poor fella out on our first month TTC!!! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Thanks Poppy!
> I am new to using them - and I thought they would make things CLEARER not more confusing!!
> 
> I hope hubbs is up for his 3rd night in a row- I don't want to wear the poor fella out on our first month TTC!!! :rofl:

FX :dust::dust: You get your BFP this month or your dh will be shitting it next month :rofl: I know some of the girls use them so they be more help sweetie x ps try make it every other day gives time for fresh sperm to build up :p xx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Bloody hell girls, 20 pages to read through, although I cheated when I got to page 114:haha:

Hope everyone is good and a very warm welcome to the new ladies:hugs: this thread is great all the girls are really friendly and supportive:thumbup:

Tinks still got everything crossed for you huni, bet ya gonna be the first :bfp:

Well I got a opk+ yesterday with ewcm, tested again today and got a opk- and cm seems to have disapered:shrug: Did have some cramping/ov pain earlier today and temp hasn't peaked yet, better dtd again tonight I suppose just to make sure I have it covered:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Oh dont get me started on ov pain :haha: took some Anadin :shrug:

Get to work sweetie :sex: poor blokes lol


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Yeah poor blokes:rofl: They moan when we don't want a bit and when the tables are turned, well:dohh:


----------



## LEW32

LOL...so true...so true


----------



## mrsamyrach

immmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## poppy666

Evening trouble, you getting down and dirty tonight? :haha:


----------



## Jrie1

Soooooooo I dont know if its all in my head... But Im really feeling some strange sensations in my lower abdomen. Feels kinda like pressure more to the right side and bubbles.twinges. Maybe these are OV symptoms. Anyone getting this feelings during OV or their 2WW. Im on CD15


----------



## poppy666

Just lower cramping, stabbing and backache for me this evening like af pains, so hopefully my body doing what it should be doing.. im either CD13/14? :hugs:


----------



## Jrie1

Thanks... Yes I have a little cramping... This 2WW is gona be alot for me! Im very impatient lol. I already know Im not gona be able to sleep the night before its time to test lol


----------



## poppy666

Think you can join Mothercabbage then think she dying to poas already :rofl: I never did it last month i just waited for my af, so may buy some OPKs this weekend and peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee away with you lot lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Think you can join Mothercabbage then think she dying to poas already :rofl: I never did it last month i just waited for my af, so may buy some OPKs this weekend and peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee away with you lot lol x

oh yes thats me ...ill be pissing all over the shop soon.....im 2dpo so thinking this time next week there will be sticks laid out to dry every where...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jrie1

I already ovulate, I had all the :sex: i need to for this cycle :happydance:... So if its gona happen it will. Ive done my part lol. Now nature must take its course lol. Please keep your fx'd for me! :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

hows ding dong land tonight, quiet i hope! lots of BDing to be done.....might top up tonight too, OH is playing on xbox so its doubtful but think i may be covered, so onto 2ww....goody! not!:growlmad:
:hug: n :dust: xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Evening trouble, you getting down and dirty tonight? :haha:

if ya mean am i shagging luvvie
do bears chit in the woods?


----------



## mothercabbage

FXd jrie xxx


----------



## Jrie1

Thanks! Same for you MotherCabbage... Have you guys had any predictions? If so what did they say?


----------



## mothercabbage

no i haven't had a prediction done, not really my thing, have you had one done? wot did they say?(if you had 1 done?) x
EDITING DUE TO JUST SEEING UR PREDICTIONS IN YOUR SIG..:dohh: lol


----------



## phoebe

:hi:hi ladies how are we all this evening? hoping alls well. well started my cbfm 2 days ago, still on lows but am picking up lh on the old poas lol!!! wll be heading into the :sex: land soon wahey!!:rofl:anyways i have cheated and missed a few pages, so hello to any new girls and hope the land of ding dong is all kool and the gang xxx

:hug::hug: xxxxx


----------



## Jrie1

Yes mother cabbage lol ive had many. most say oct!!! Im so excited. I hope they are right


----------



## mothercabbage

@JRIE where r u in ur cycle?
@PHOEBE im good tonight, getting tired, might go up...ZZZZzzzzz
:hug: x


----------



## phoebe

Jrie1 said:


> Thanks! Same for you MotherCabbage... Have you guys had any predictions? If so what did they say?

hi jrie1, i ad a jenny reading that said i would fall preg in aug 10, but didnt happen. and i've had another by a lady i cant recall name and she said that i will fall this month and have a boy. but i'm not holding out much hope lol. it was just something i did after i had a mmc in jan, i kinda think i took myself to desperate places after the loss. anyway welcome hun, i hope u are well and loadsa hugs and fxd for an:bfp: for u hun

:hug::dust::hug: phoebe xxxxx


----------



## Jrie1

mothercabbage said:


> @JRIE where r u in ur cycle?
> @PHOEBE im good tonight, getting tired, might go up...ZZZZzzzzz
> :hug: x

I dont really track like that, but I OV tomorrow, AF is due the 19th and i plan to test the 20th and get my BFP:happydance:................you?


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> @JRIE where r u in ur cycle?
> @PHOEBE im good tonight, getting tired, might go up...ZZZZzzzzz
> :hug: x

i dont blame ya hun, i'm knacked too, just winding down after work for a bit xxx n-nite hun xxxx


----------



## Jrie1

Jenny was also wrong for me and said aug 2010, I didnt really get a positive vibe with her so i kinda knew she would predict wrong. Any predictor who asks that many questions about your cycle, I dont really trust. Predictors arent supposed to need that much info!


----------



## poppy666

Just popped back on to say good night to all you lovelys :hugs: all bedding done now so come on 2ww, god can you imagine all us nutters in here lmao thread will have got to 2,000 posts by end of it, already got one of the biggest threads wooohoooo :happydance:

Where can i buy some cheap OPKs ( not internet want them now) :hugs:


----------



## Jrie1

yay! I know your :sex: worked and you will get your BFP POPPY......fx'd! :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Just popped back on to say good night to all you lovelys :hugs: all bedding done now so come on 2ww, god can you imagine all us nutters in here lmao thread will have got to 2,000 posts by end of it, already got one of the biggest threads wooohoooo :happydance:
> 
> Where can i buy some cheap OPKs ( not internet want them now) :hugs:

hey poppy not sure about opk's. just wanted to say n-nite hun, hope to catch up with u soon xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

have u got a home bargains near u poppy? get 5 opk for £1.99...
@jrie im due to test on 16th but will cave b4 then!!!:haha: 
@PHOEBE nighty night sweety xxx
nighty night to all ding dongs all over the world...love ya all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Aww thanks sweetie :hugs: sure the queen of OPKs ( mothercabbage) will let me know which ones :haha:

Nite sweetie xx


----------



## poppy666

As predicted mothercabbage knows where to buy them :haha: yes got a home bargains and will be there Friday buying some lmao x


----------



## mothercabbage

you just know me so well!!! :rofl: ok im going now...have a good night to all those staying up and roll on tmoz morning when we get to see tinks :bfp: FX FX FX FX xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jrie1

Goodnight Everyone!


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: Yeah im off too, we sooooooooooooo know Tinks is gonna be BFP :happydance: Niteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee x


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs:i'm sorry i missed my UK girlies today!! :hugs: thank you luvvies for all your support. i'll be on more tomorrow (and later tonight maybe). just wanted to pop on realy quick and say me and dh are ok now...we got it all sorted and had a nice :sex: this afternoon! yay! :happydance: and i had +opk this afternoon too. i don't know if i can get him to :sex: again, but what will be will be. ok sweeties...i'll be back on later! :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

jrie welcome to the thread hun...i'll add you and the other new girls (if not tonight then tomorrow for sure!):hugs: (.....holy sh** i'm going to have about 30 pages to run through to get the new names!!!:dohh: lol but i'm not complaining!!! :happydance::hugs:)


----------



## Jrie1

Thanks PK.... Yay we are both on the east coast. Im in Ny ... Im off. See you guys tomorow! Thanks for all your welcomes and comfort! I needed it


----------



## mrsamyrach

bloody hell right dirty buggers on here

ooooo hang on im off hubby walked in with a tripod in his trousers WE ARE ON


----------



## carolyn16

Woohoo on the +OPK pk2of8!!! Don't give hime a choice!!!


----------



## TTC82

Morning ladies, hope you're all well! Am now in the dreaded 2ww but feeling good about it, just have a massively positive feeling for us all. Got my first peak yesterday so put the Pre-Seed to good use and dtd. Got my second peak today so will be going for round 2 tonight, then I reckon tomorrow as well to be on the safe side! Now we just have to wait for all our :bfp: to roll in!
:dust: to all


----------



## Damita

Good luck for everyone in the TWW, we didn't :sex: last night he was too poorly why does it happen over ovulation and now I have loads of pains down there so I know it should be coming soon.. I feel like I am already out...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Grrrrrr. Not in a good mood ladies, sorry lol POAS again this morning. No developments, looks exactly like the one I posted before so i wont bother with pics. Also awoke to more spotting, am now fearing that if I was preggers, it didn't take, or is still implanting. Apparently it can take up to 4 days to implant fully. So this would be day 3 of spotting. So I have decided to lighten up, stop testing, and wait and see. If af doesn't come Friday, I'm gonna test again. Also just seen that I have set fertility friend for a 27 day cycle, but I'm usually 28 days so af isn't really even due till Friday.

Hope for me yet? I think theres a glimmer still. Anyhow, great to have more of you in the TWW with me! It was getting kinda lonely out here. x


----------



## Damita

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongsssssssssssssssssssssssss :flower:

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh Tink i was expecting BFP all over the thread :cry: but like you say its too early yet do another at the end of the week and relax now :hugs:

Well ive no cramps today so i think i must of ov'd last night n heading into the dreaded 2ww :dohh: 

Im not gonna sympton spot...........

Im not gonna symptom spot...........

Im not gonna symptom spot...........

Im not gonna symptom spot...........

:rofl::rofl: Keep telling myself that, but is it going to work?? Dunno :haha:

Good luck & plenty of :dust::dust::dust: to everyone starting or in the 2ww :hugs:


----------



## PJ32

:wohoo: +OPK today so should be testing around the 20th of October, can I join the 2WW with you all.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Morning Ding Dongsssssssssssssssssssssssss :flower:
> 
> Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh Tink i was expecting BFP all over the thread :cry: but like you say its too early yet do another at the end of the week and relax now :hugs:
> 
> Well ive no cramps today so i think i must of ov'd last night n heading into the dreaded 2ww :dohh:
> 
> Im not gonna sympton spot...........
> 
> Im not gonna symptom spot...........
> 
> Im not gonna symptom spot...........
> 
> Im not gonna symptom spot...........
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Keep telling myself that, but is it going to work?? Dunno :haha:
> 
> Good luck & plenty of :dust::dust::dust: to everyone starting or in the 2ww :hugs:

:rofl: Your all gonna symptom spot! We all say that, then it overtakes us sooner or later :rofl:

:( just looked at my test again, theres def still a line on it. Must throw damn thing in bin, not good to be looking again - cause the bloody line looks even clearer now, which of course is not relevant since its been 3 hours :rofl: Roll on Friday! Think I might go therapeutic shopping... :wacko: x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Grrrrrr. Not in a good mood ladies, sorry lol POAS again this morning. No developments, looks exactly like the one I posted before so i wont bother with pics. Also awoke to more spotting, am now fearing that if I was preggers, it didn't take, or is still implanting. Apparently it can take up to 4 days to implant fully. So this would be day 3 of spotting. So I have decided to lighten up, stop testing, and wait and see. If af doesn't come Friday, I'm gonna test again. Also just seen that I have set fertility friend for a 27 day cycle, but I'm usually 28 days so af isn't really even due till Friday.
> 
> Hope for me yet? I think theres a glimmer still. Anyhow, great to have more of you in the TWW with me! It was getting kinda lonely out here. x

:hugs::kiss::dust:
awwww good luck tink, i hope everything works out for u hun. shall be keeping all my bits crossed for u hugs xxxxx:dust:


----------



## babydream

Girls, you make me laugh but i can't keep up with you! 12 pages since i've been on yesterday afternoon. I sometimes lurk at the posts at work on my phone but don't always have time to write. 

I hope you all are okay and keepy b'ding. I'm on cd14 will do an opk later this evening, hoping it's a + today. I don't really understand as for a few days opk had a faint line but yesterday there was no line at all apart from the control line. Shouldn't it get darker towards ov? I felt really bloated yesterday. No b'ding last night as i had a huge row with dh but today we'll get down dirty!!! Still waiting for my sandra and jenny prediction. Af due on 20th, i'll try to resist testing until then. 

Good luck and babydust to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> Girls, you make me laugh but i can't keep up with you! 12 pages since i've been on yesterday afternoon. I sometimes lurk at the posts at work on my phone but don't always have time to write.
> 
> I hope you all are okay and keepy b'ding. I'm on cd14 will do an opk later this evening, hoping it's a + today. I don't really understand as for a few days opk had a faint line but yesterday there was no line at all apart from the control line. Shouldn't it get darker towards ov? I felt really bloated yesterday. No b'ding last night as i had a huge row with dh but today we'll get down dirty!!! Still waiting for my sandra and jenny prediction. Af due on 20th, i'll try to resist testing until then.
> 
> Good luck and babydust to all xxxxxxxx

good luck hun xx i'm cd11 so a wee bit behind u, but being the poas addict that i am, am on my 3rd lol. been getting faint positives but still low on cbfm. and will be due around the 23rd mark-ish. well good luck on the making up with ur oh. keep us posted on the opk front.:dust::hug::dust:

i hope my gail reading is correct as i should fall this month, but not building up hopes as my jenny reading was wrong:cry:

good luck to those heading into their 2ww xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Thanks Phoebe, good luck to you too, defo keep you guys posted. xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

PJ32 said:


> :wohoo: +OPK today so should be testing around the 20th of October, can I join the 2WW with you all.

Welcome PJ32 to the Ding Dongs ( nutters) :haha: positive OPK today woohooo gets some :sex: in


----------



## Hopes314

So I'm having a temping issue I think... 

I've been charting for several months, but this is the first cycle that I am attempting to temp because my sleeping patterns are irregular. Anyway, when I wake up in the morning, my temps are like 98.1, 98.5, etc. (and this is presently while on my period and just a day or two after my period)
BUT if i go downstairs, make my husband breakfast, have breakfast myself, and come back up to relax and watch tv after he leaves for work, my temp consistently goes down to like 97.5, 97.4, etc. SO.. those are like NORMAL temps for this point in my cycle, but they are NOT the first temps when i wake up. Part of the reason that I think that this is occuring is because my husband is really warm and sweaty when he sleeps and it makes me really warm too. SO.. the past couple days I've been taking my temp at a couple times throughout the day and recording the diff temps, and it def seems like my lowest temps are earlier in the morning after my husband is gone and im relaxing in bed alone.. so I've been using those temps to chart with because they seem to be more accurate to the BBT... 

should I keep using those numbers or no?


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Girls, you make me laugh but i can't keep up with you! 12 pages since i've been on yesterday afternoon. I sometimes lurk at the posts at work on my phone but don't always have time to write.
> 
> I hope you all are okay and keepy b'ding. I'm on cd14 will do an opk later this evening, hoping it's a + today. I don't really understand as for a few days opk had a faint line but yesterday there was no line at all apart from the control line. Shouldn't it get darker towards ov? I felt really bloated yesterday. No b'ding last night as i had a huge row with dh but today we'll get down dirty!!! Still waiting for my sandra and jenny prediction. Af due on 20th, i'll try to resist testing until then.
> 
> Good luck and babydust to all xxxxxxxx

Everyone's saying they going to try resist testing....... FIBBERS!!! :rofl:


----------



## natalies1982

afternoon all

cd15 and my 5th high so hopefully 2morrow i will get my peak and then can be on the 2ww

hope ur all well about to catch up on th posts :)


----------



## babydream

Hopes314, i've neved done temping but what i heard was that you have to temp every morning in the same time when you wake up BEFORE you get out of bed. you should not go downstairs to make breakfast. Hope it helps, good luck xxxx


----------



## natalies1982

good luck tinkerbell 

sypmton checking is so hard to not do it drives me nuts and im sure ur body plays tricks with you


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Girls, you make me laugh but i can't keep up with you! 12 pages since i've been on yesterday afternoon. I sometimes lurk at the posts at work on my phone but don't always have time to write.
> 
> I hope you all are okay and keepy b'ding. I'm on cd14 will do an opk later this evening, hoping it's a + today. I don't really understand as for a few days opk had a faint line but yesterday there was no line at all apart from the control line. Shouldn't it get darker towards ov? I felt really bloated yesterday. No b'ding last night as i had a huge row with dh but today we'll get down dirty!!! Still waiting for my sandra and jenny prediction. Af due on 20th, i'll try to resist testing until then.
> 
> Good luck and babydust to all xxxxxxxx
> 
> Everyone's saying they going to try resist testing....... FIBBERS!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

im not saying ill try to resist, im tempted to POAS now!!! :rofl: 3dpo...:haha: might go find a lolly pop stick and p on that just to calm me down :rofl:....afternoon [email protected] :bfp: is on its way i can feel it!!!! FXd...:hug: n :dust: to all ding dongers new and old!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEW32

Good Morning Ding Dongers!

Tink, I think you still have a shot and am FXing like mad for you!

I hope we get ALOT of :bfp: this month! 

Didn't get to DTD last night because we were both too tired....I am bummed, I think it was my darkest line on the OPK. I am going to :sex: the heck out of hubbs tonight though!
Hopefully, I am still in the window.

I am going to officially start the 2WW today...so glad to be in good company- I am going to need it! It already feels like its taken a week to get here from 2 days ago!

Mrs- you crack me up! Hope you helped hubby with his tripod! LOL!


----------



## LEW32

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Girls, you make me laugh but i can't keep up with you! 12 pages since i've been on yesterday afternoon. I sometimes lurk at the posts at work on my phone but don't always have time to write.
> 
> I hope you all are okay and keepy b'ding. I'm on cd14 will do an opk later this evening, hoping it's a + today. I don't really understand as for a few days opk had a faint line but yesterday there was no line at all apart from the control line. Shouldn't it get darker towards ov? I felt really bloated yesterday. No b'ding last night as i had a huge row with dh but today we'll get down dirty!!! Still waiting for my sandra and jenny prediction. Af due on 20th, i'll try to resist testing until then.
> 
> Good luck and babydust to all xxxxxxxx
> 
> Everyone's saying they going to try resist testing....... FIBBERS!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> im not saying ill try to resist, im tempted to POAS now!!! :rofl: 3dpo...:haha: might go find a lolly pop stick and p on that just to calm me down :rofl:....afternoon [email protected] :bfp: is on its way i can feel it!!!! FXd...:hug: n :dust: to all ding dongers new and old!!!! xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


:rofl: Mother- you are hilarious! Maybe we should start peeing on lolly stick to get our 'fix'! It would definitely be cheaper :rofl:
I don't know what I am going to do when my OPK strips run out and I have to just go to the bathroom with no strip results :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

im sure you can buy lolly sticks in bulk from arty shops, for craft making!!! Hhhhmmmmm, might go get some...lol....:rofl: :haha:


----------



## babydream

Believe me Mothercabbage, i'd poas every hour of the day but it'd be weird to do it at work. In fact i'll have to take an opk in today. I work as a nanny and the kids are around me all the time and i have to make sure that i dispose the test out of their house so they wouldn't find it. It's tricky to do it when the parents are at home. although, the mum knows i'm ttc, she's lovely, she's a gp and helps me a lot. And when i do my other job as a maternity nurse, i work at night so, it's tricky to do the b'd cause i have to leave b4 dh gets home from work and by the time i get home in the morning he's gone. We did do it halfway in the car once!!! :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Well my EWCM has disappeared now its milky so must of ov yesterday for deffo :thumbup:

Mothercabbage good idea get a lolly stick to pee on before you get withdrawal symptoms too :haha:

Im going down home bargains friday to buy a few packs will be either dpo3/4 so will just sit n look at them for another 5 days or so :blush:


----------



## mothercabbage

@babydream:haha: halfway in the car....:rofl:...dirty girl!!!
@poppy why do you need OPK if your O now? (if your ticker is right) you asked yesterday where to get them from so i told you 5 for £1.99 in Homebargains....:wacko: am confused....should i still be using OPK @ 3dpo? if so why?....or have i just got the wrong end of the stick....stick !!! there i go again!!! f-ing stick mad!!!! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## babydream

Maybe she meant hpt, i don't get it either. don't bother with opk now poppy! 2hpt for 1.99 in poundland!


----------



## Stickyplum

October is the month!!! Please please please be my month xx i will update when the time is right xx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> @babydream:haha: halfway in the car....:rofl:...dirty girl!!!
> @poppy why do you need OPK if your O now? (if your ticker is right) you asked yesterday where to get them from so i told you 5 for £1.99 in Homebargains....:wacko: am confused....should i still be using OPK @ 3dpo? if so why?....or have i just got the wrong end of the stick....stick !!! there i go again!!! f-ing stick mad!!!! :rofl: :haha:

Ive read that some OPKs can pick up the Pregnancy hormone too before you need to buy a proper one?? just thought id buy some cheapies n see if it picks it up, anyone else read that x


----------



## babydream

yes, mothercabbage, half way in the car at the edge of Hampstead Heath. Couldn't find a dark enough place and was very worried about getting caught by security guards looking for George Michael shagging somewhere there :blush:


----------



## mothercabbage

hpt in home bargains 3 for 99p.....maybe you meant these POPPY xxxx


----------



## babydream

Oh i read that poppy, but they're not reliable so can give you some heartache! Be careful with them. But as you are officially obsessed, i do understand the need! xx


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Maybe she meant hpt, i don't get it either. don't bother with opk now poppy! 2hpt for 1.99 in poundland!

I probz did mean them im getting confused now :haha: but did read the opks can pick up the hpt too, but didnt know you could get those cheap till mothercabbage mentioned them yesterday x


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Oh i read that poppy, but they're not reliable so can give you some heartache! Be careful with them. But as you are officially obsessed, i do understand the need! xx

Noooooooooooooo im not obsessed :rofl: im just learning this month what to use, only used clearblue ov kit last month x


----------



## babydream

Aaargghhh, i'm off to work, i could sit here all day! I'll try to come on when i'm waiting between tapdance and flute lessons. See ya all!!


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Oh i read that poppy, but they're not reliable so can give you some heartache! Be careful with them. But as you are officially obsessed, i do understand the need! xx
> 
> Noooooooooooooo im not obsessed :rofl: im just learning this month what to use, only used clearblue ov kit last month xClick to expand...

Maybe not yet, but you are getting there! :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @babydream:haha: halfway in the car....:rofl:...dirty girl!!!
> @poppy why do you need OPK if your O now? (if your ticker is right) you asked yesterday where to get them from so i told you 5 for £1.99 in Homebargains....:wacko: am confused....should i still be using OPK @ 3dpo? if so why?....or have i just got the wrong end of the stick....stick !!! there i go again!!! f-ing stick mad!!!! :rofl: :haha:
> 
> Ive read that some OPKs can pick up the Pregnancy hormone too before you need to buy a proper one?? just thought id buy some cheapies n see if it picks it up, anyone else read that xClick to expand...

most definitely. i spent a semester studying reproductive hormones last year in a biochem-type class. and then recently i found this online, its a nice little explanation!
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> Aaargghhh, i'm off to work, i could sit here all day! I'll try to come on when i'm waiting between tapdance and flute lessons. See ya all!!

Hi Babydream, don't think I said anything to you today, please excuse me. I'm ermmm......preoccupied lol Catch you later x


----------



## China girl

Hey good morning ladies....
Quick question: So I'm tracking my CM cause I'm not temping or using OPK's. Yesterday ok this is a TMI but I'm gonna try and keep it as clean as possiable. I had what felt like buckets of CM. It was very luiqidity well....that's what if felt like. Everytime I would get up I could feel it draining. IS this a sign that I'm about to O?? Me and DH shagged on Sunday....so:wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

ive hears that OPK can detect pregnancy but there not reliable, stick (there i go again) to HPT poppy....home bargains is the cheapest ive found apart from internet...when you testing poppy? x


----------



## mothercabbage

China girl said:


> Hey good morning ladies....
> Quick question: So I'm tracking my CM cause I'm not temping or using OPK's. Yesterday ok this is a TMI but I'm gonna try and keep it as clean as possiable. I had what felt like buckets of CM. It was very luiqidity well....that's what if felt like. Everytime I would get up I could feel it draining. IS this a sign that I'm about to O?? Me and DH shagged on Sunday....so:wacko:

yea id say O is due soon i was like that just before +OPK...xx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ive hears that OPK can detect pregnancy but there not reliable, stick (there i go again) to HPT poppy....home bargains is the cheapest ive found apart from internet...when you testing poppy? x

Now i understand the difference i will be getting *hpt* sticks :haha:, dont know when to stat poas mothercabbage, this is all new to me now, gonna look a phrat as it in in home bargains friday looking for them :blush:

China girl i had that Saturday n Sunday were it was watery n stretchy ( not a lot) we did the deed both those days :thumbup:

Thanks Hopes314 thats where i read it, it also shows the sticks :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ive hears that OPK can detect pregnancy but there not reliable, stick (there i go again) to HPT poppy....home bargains is the cheapest ive found apart from internet...when you testing poppy? x
> 
> Now i understand the difference i will be getting *hpt* sticks :haha:, dont know when to stat poas mothercabbage, this is all new to me now, gonna look a phrat as it in in home bargains friday looking for them :blush:
> 
> China girl i had that Saturday n Sunday were it was watery n stretchy ( not a lot) we did the deed both those days :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Hopes314 thats where i read it, it also shows the sticks :hugs:Click to expand...

im not sure when to start HPT either some people say wait for AF, (no way can i wait that long) i found some in home bargains which are 2 for 99p that you can use 4 days b4 AF is due, the HPT and OPKs are next to all the medicine stuff, i bought 2 packs of OPK and 2 different kinds of HPT last week, i felt like a twat but its either that or wait for AF to show or not....do you know when you O? have you used OPK? or just symptom spotting? im gonna test at 9dpo..i know probably far too early but im willing to risk a false negative result!!!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ive hears that OPK can detect pregnancy but there not reliable, stick (there i go again) to HPT poppy....home bargains is the cheapest ive found apart from internet...when you testing poppy? x
> 
> Now i understand the difference i will be getting *hpt* sticks :haha:, dont know when to stat poas mothercabbage, this is all new to me now, gonna look a phrat as it in in home bargains friday looking for them :blush:
> 
> China girl i had that Saturday n Sunday were it was watery n stretchy ( not a lot) we did the deed both those days :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Hopes314 thats where i read it, it also shows the sticks :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure when to start HPT either some people say wait for AF, (no way can i wait that long) i found some in home bargains which are 2 for 99p that you can use 4 days b4 AF is due, the HPT and OPKs are next to all the medicine stuff, i bought 2 packs of OPK and 2 different kinds of HPT last week, i felt like a twat but its either that or wait for AF to show or not....do you know when you O? have you used OPK? or just symptom spotting? im gonna test at 9dpo..i know probably far too early but im willing to risk a false negative result!!!Click to expand...

Well Saturday and Sunday i had the clear, stetchy CM and bedded those two days, i had stabbing pains, backache and cramps all yesterday evening so just pursuming i ov'd last night making me DPO1 today?? Guess work and going off my CM cos didnt use OPKs this week, my head been elsewhere and didnt get sticks for my clearblue device :growlmad:

Will test same dpo as you then if they that cheap ( will stock up at weekend) my dh will think ive lost the plot :haha:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ive hears that OPK can detect pregnancy but there not reliable, stick (there i go again) to HPT poppy....home bargains is the cheapest ive found apart from internet...when you testing poppy? x
> 
> Now i understand the difference i will be getting *hpt* sticks :haha:, dont know when to stat poas mothercabbage, this is all new to me now, gonna look a phrat as it in in home bargains friday looking for them :blush:
> 
> China girl i had that Saturday n Sunday were it was watery n stretchy ( not a lot) we did the deed both those days :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Hopes314 thats where i read it, it also shows the sticks :hugs:Click to expand...

Well....I don't know if it was stretchy or not...would that make a difference??


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ive hears that OPK can detect pregnancy but there not reliable, stick (there i go again) to HPT poppy....home bargains is the cheapest ive found apart from internet...when you testing poppy? x
> 
> Now i understand the difference i will be getting *hpt* sticks :haha:, dont know when to stat poas mothercabbage, this is all new to me now, gonna look a phrat as it in in home bargains friday looking for them :blush:
> 
> China girl i had that Saturday n Sunday were it was watery n stretchy ( not a lot) we did the deed both those days :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Hopes314 thats where i read it, it also shows the sticks :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure when to start HPT either some people say wait for AF, (no way can i wait that long) i found some in home bargains which are 2 for 99p that you can use 4 days b4 AF is due, the HPT and OPKs are next to all the medicine stuff, i bought 2 packs of OPK and 2 different kinds of HPT last week, i felt like a twat but its either that or wait for AF to show or not....do you know when you O? have you used OPK? or just symptom spotting? im gonna test at 9dpo..i know probably far too early but im willing to risk a false negative result!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well Saturday and Sunday i had the clear, stetchy CM and bedded those two days, i had stabbing pains, backache and cramps all yesterday evening so just pursuming i ov'd last night making me DPO1 today?? Guess work and going off my CM cos didnt use OPKs this week, my head been elsewhere and didnt get sticks for my clearblue device :growlmad:
> 
> Will test same dpo as you then if they that cheap ( will stock up at weekend) my dh will think ive lost the plot :haha:Click to expand...

my OH thinks im mad already, he says wait for AF, he hasnt the faintest idea!!im 3dpo so im gonna test next monday i think, by the sound of your CM i think your only a couple of days behind me, so if i were in ur shoes id test wed...probably far too early but u never know...POAS addicts lol.xx


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ive hears that OPK can detect pregnancy but there not reliable, stick (there i go again) to HPT poppy....home bargains is the cheapest ive found apart from internet...when you testing poppy? x
> 
> Now i understand the difference i will be getting *hpt* sticks :haha:, dont know when to stat poas mothercabbage, this is all new to me now, gonna look a phrat as it in in home bargains friday looking for them :blush:
> 
> China girl i had that Saturday n Sunday were it was watery n stretchy ( not a lot) we did the deed both those days :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Hopes314 thats where i read it, it also shows the sticks :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well....I don't know if it was stretchy or not...would that make a difference??Click to expand...

Fertile mucus is clear, watery and if you try put between you thumb and finger and it should stretch a little ( TMI) :haha:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ive hears that OPK can detect pregnancy but there not reliable, stick (there i go again) to HPT poppy....home bargains is the cheapest ive found apart from internet...when you testing poppy? x
> 
> Now i understand the difference i will be getting *hpt* sticks :haha:, dont know when to stat poas mothercabbage, this is all new to me now, gonna look a phrat as it in in home bargains friday looking for them :blush:
> 
> China girl i had that Saturday n Sunday were it was watery n stretchy ( not a lot) we did the deed both those days :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Hopes314 thats where i read it, it also shows the sticks :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well....I don't know if it was stretchy or not...would that make a difference??Click to expand...
> 
> Fertile mucus is clear, watery and if you try put between you thumb and finger and it should stretch a little ( TMI) :haha:Click to expand...

Gottcha....I have to touch it???...:shock:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ive hears that OPK can detect pregnancy but there not reliable, stick (there i go again) to HPT poppy....home bargains is the cheapest ive found apart from internet...when you testing poppy? x
> 
> Now i understand the difference i will be getting *hpt* sticks :haha:, dont know when to stat poas mothercabbage, this is all new to me now, gonna look a phrat as it in in home bargains friday looking for them :blush:
> 
> China girl i had that Saturday n Sunday were it was watery n stretchy ( not a lot) we did the deed both those days :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Hopes314 thats where i read it, it also shows the sticks :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure when to start HPT either some people say wait for AF, (no way can i wait that long) i found some in home bargains which are 2 for 99p that you can use 4 days b4 AF is due, the HPT and OPKs are next to all the medicine stuff, i bought 2 packs of OPK and 2 different kinds of HPT last week, i felt like a twat but its either that or wait for AF to show or not....do you know when you O? have you used OPK? or just symptom spotting? im gonna test at 9dpo..i know probably far too early but im willing to risk a false negative result!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well Saturday and Sunday i had the clear, stetchy CM and bedded those two days, i had stabbing pains, backache and cramps all yesterday evening so just pursuming i ov'd last night making me DPO1 today?? Guess work and going off my CM cos didnt use OPKs this week, my head been elsewhere and didnt get sticks for my clearblue device :growlmad:
> 
> Will test same dpo as you then if they that cheap ( will stock up at weekend) my dh will think ive lost the plot :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> my OH thinks im mad already, he says wait for AF, he hasnt the faintest idea!!im 3dpo so im gonna test next monday i think, by the sound of your CM i think your only a couple of days behind me, so if i were in ur shoes id test wed...probably far too early but u never know...POAS addicts lol.xxClick to expand...

Yeah next wednesday makes me either DPO8/9 due to me not knowing which day to class as my CD1 :shrug: sooooooooooooooooo wednesday it is then :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ive hears that OPK can detect pregnancy but there not reliable, stick (there i go again) to HPT poppy....home bargains is the cheapest ive found apart from internet...when you testing poppy? x
> 
> Now i understand the difference i will be getting *hpt* sticks :haha:, dont know when to stat poas mothercabbage, this is all new to me now, gonna look a phrat as it in in home bargains friday looking for them :blush:
> 
> China girl i had that Saturday n Sunday were it was watery n stretchy ( not a lot) we did the deed both those days :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Hopes314 thats where i read it, it also shows the sticks :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well....I don't know if it was stretchy or not...would that make a difference??Click to expand...
> 
> Fertile mucus is clear, watery and if you try put between you thumb and finger and it should stretch a little ( TMI) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Gottcha....I have to touch it???...:shock:Click to expand...

:rofl: well if your lucky and you manage to get some on a tissue you can inspect it that way, otherwise yes touch it :haha: lol its gotta be done x

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/cervical-mucus.html


----------



## natalies1982

lol what wonderful things we have to do hey lol

poppy im one day ahead of you so we could be testing around the same time if no AF that is.

i just want the 2ww over with i hate this part


----------



## poppy666

Nat im pretty excited now about 2ww, ask me that tho next week when im trying not to symptom spot n i got mothercabbage poas everyday ( now im gonna be doing it) :haha:

Should be more fun us all in it togethor :hugs:


----------



## natalies1982

the only sympton ive had when ive been pregnant early was sore boobies and that was with my last so i tested a day early.

i wont be testing til im at least a day late as my last 2 AF have arrived on the day they where due. 

im glad there is alot of us together although i feel abit lost with all the posts lol


----------



## LEW32

So, poppy, you are testing on the 13th then? I think we will be about the same DPO...I was going to try to hold out until at least the 15th, but not sure if I will be able to if you guys are all testing mid-week! Yikes! I don't even know if I O'd....gonna test OPK today- kinda hoping for a negative telling me I already O'd.


----------



## poppy666

LOL Yes there is hundreds :haha: thats what i got with my last, just tender boobs which on occassion ive had a week before my af anyways, oh and a metalic taste a few times in the evening.... apart from that nothing, but got sickness with two of the others :dohh: oh the joys of pregnancy lol x


----------



## natalies1982

i wont be testing til at least the 19th as that is 1 day late but i dont think this is going to be my month tbh i think i wont concieve til at least dec/jan time just have a feeling. 

my sickness didnt kick in til i was 6 weeks with my daugher i only tested when i was a week late lol and my ds1 i dont really remember lol


----------



## LEW32

How the hell am I going to wait for 2 weeks when I can't even seem to wait until the afternoon to test my OPK?????? I have been testing twice a day for the past few days even though I REALIZE I am getting stronger results in the afternoon!
I only have 2 OPKs left out of 20 :shock:
How the heck did I use 18 already!!!


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> So, poppy, you are testing on the 13th then? I think we will be about the same DPO...I was going to try to hold out until at least the 15th, but not sure if I will be able to if you guys are all testing mid-week! Yikes! I don't even know if I O'd....gonna test OPK today- kinda hoping for a negative telling me I already O'd.

Yes going to waste a few sticks, but what the hell :haha: fingers crossed you ov'd already sweetie :happydance: im getting excited cant you tell :happydance::dance::yipee::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LEW32

poppy666 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> So, poppy, you are testing on the 13th then? I think we will be about the same DPO...I was going to try to hold out until at least the 15th, but not sure if I will be able to if you guys are all testing mid-week! Yikes! I don't even know if I O'd....gonna test OPK today- kinda hoping for a negative telling me I already O'd.
> 
> Yes going to waste a few sticks, but what the hell :haha: fingers crossed you ov'd already sweetie :happydance: im getting excited cant you tell :happydance::dance::yipee::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Hmmm...maybe I will go to the dollar store and get some tests to waste too....:happydance:

I am going to :sex: one more time tonight in case I haven't O'd yet because hubby is leaving tomorrow morning for a work trip...tonight is the last chance for :spermy: this month I guess!

Or...have to get some :lolly: sticks!


----------



## pk2of8

GOOD MORNING DINGY DONGS!!! :haha:

well, it's morning here anyway, so i have LOTS of catching up to do obviously!!! :wacko: how are my ding dong luvvies today??:hugs:

@tink--don't give up hope yet hun! it's still early yet! :dust: a faint line on hpt is still a line!!! :happydance:

@china girl--LOLOLOL :rofl: yep. we SO gotta touch it!!! LOLOL we really are "dirty" girls :rofl::rofl: but seriously, that is what your cm will be like just before Ov so stay on top of :sex: .... well, really you should stay on the bottom (or bent over :haha:) but you know what i mean!! :rofl:

@poppy--i've read the same thing about opk's. you CAN use them to test for preggers b/c the hormones are very similar. the problem with using an opk versus an hpt is that opk's are designed to look for a hormone surge, whereas hpt's are designed to look for very small amounts of the sister hormone. so it's more likely you'll get a negative opk when you could get a positive hpt depending on the sensitivity of the test. 

with the hpt's, how early you can test all depends on the sensitivity (again) of the hpt you are using. i found a list online (i'll see if i can search it up again) that shows the sensitivity of many different brands of hpt's. you want the more sensitive ones to test earlier. meaning the lower the mIU sensitivity (25 or less) the more sensitive it is and will pick up + earlier. BUT as tink was saying the other day, if you implant late (or later rather than earlier) hpt still won't pick it up until later b/c you don't start producing the hormone for hpt's until after implantation. 

i saw someone on here yesterday was asking about the clear choice (i think that's the brand) hpt's from the dollar store in the US (I'm sorry i can't remember who...too many posts!!! :haha:). I buy those for my poas addiction when i feel the need to test early b/c they're cheap. but i've found online that they are actually extremely reliable and have a low mIU sensitive of 25, so they're good for testing early anyways. 

I also saw somebody was asking about their opk's and posted piccies...my opk's are exactly the same. are those CVS brand?? (sorry i can't remember who it was for this either :wacko:) i've never had a test line darker than the control line...only just as dark. looking at your pic i think your last 2 (at the most) were positive. just remember don't use fmu for them (even tho that's what the directions say)...just do it in the afternoon or evening and remember not to drink for a good 2-3 hours before teetee-ing. :winkwink::haha:

ok, so i know i'm posting another long one...got to stay caught up more often so i don't continue to bore you girls to death with my rambling! :haha:

many many :hug: to you girls for your support yesterday!! i really needed it!! much better now... loads and loads of :dust: for all of us!!! 2ww here we come.........:kiss::hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

China girl said:


> Hey good morning ladies....
> Quick question: So I'm tracking my CM cause I'm not temping or using OPK's. Yesterday ok this is a TMI but I'm gonna try and keep it as clean as possiable. I had what felt like buckets of CM. It was very luiqidity well....that's what if felt like. Everytime I would get up I could feel it draining. IS this a sign that I'm about to O?? Me and DH shagged on Sunday....so:wacko:

Good morning! I definitely get that super wet, watery cm right before O. Sounds good, china girl :thumbup:


----------



## LEW32

pk2of8 said:


> GOOD MORNING DINGY DONGS!!! :haha:
> 
> well, it's morning here anyway, so i have LOTS of catching up to do obviously!!! :wacko: how are my ding dong luvvies today??:hugs:
> 
> @tink--don't give up hope yet hun! it's still early yet! :dust: a faint line on hpt is still a line!!! :happydance:
> 
> @china girl--LOLOLOL :rofl: yep. we SO gotta touch it!!! LOLOL we really are "dirty" girls :rofl::rofl: but seriously, that is what your cm will be like just before Ov so stay on top of :sex: .... well, really you should stay on the bottom (or bent over :haha:) but you know what i mean!! :rofl:
> 
> @poppy--i've read the same thing about opk's. you CAN use them to test for preggers b/c the hormones are very similar. the problem with using an opk versus an hpt is that opk's are designed to look for a hormone surge, whereas hpt's are designed to look for very small amounts of the sister hormone. so it's more likely you'll get a negative opk when you could get a positive hpt depending on the sensitivity of the test.
> 
> with the hpt's, how early you can test all depends on the sensitivity (again) of the hpt you are using. i found a list online (i'll see if i can search it up again) that shows the sensitivity of many different brands of hpt's. you want the more sensitive ones to test earlier. meaning the lower the mIU sensitivity (25 or less) the more sensitive it is and will pick up + earlier. BUT as tink was saying the other day, if you implant late (or later rather than earlier) hpt still won't pick it up until later b/c you don't start producing the hormone for hpt's until after implantation.
> 
> i saw someone on here yesterday was asking about the clear choice (i think that's the brand) hpt's from the dollar store in the US (I'm sorry i can't remember who...too many posts!!! :haha:). I buy those for my poas addiction when i feel the need to test early b/c they're cheap. but i've found online that they are actually extremely reliable and have a low mIU sensitive of 25, so they're good for testing early anyways.
> 
> I also saw somebody was asking about their opk's and posted piccies...my opk's are exactly the same. are those CVS brand?? (sorry i can't remember who it was for this either :wacko:) i've never had a test line darker than the control line...only just as dark. looking at your pic i think your last 2 (at the most) were positive. just remember don't use fmu for them (even tho that's what the directions say)...just do it in the afternoon or evening and remember not to drink for a good 2-3 hours before teetee-ing. :winkwink::haha:
> 
> ok, so i know i'm posting another long one...got to stay caught up more often so i don't continue to bore you girls to death with my rambling! :haha:
> 
> many many :hug: to you girls for your support yesterday!! i really needed it!! much better now... loads and loads of :dust: for all of us!!! 2ww here we come.........:kiss::hugs:

MORNING PK!

It was me who was posting a picture of the OPK tests....thanks for your help! They are the CVS brand ones, so it makes me feel a little better you are getting the same result. :hugs::kiss:
I will feel even better if I get a lighter line today, like everything is 'normal!' 

Looks like alot of us are heading into the 2WW- happy to be on the journey with you girls!!!!

FXing for all of us...this be the cycle!!
Tink- I have a feeling you will be our first :bfp:

:hugs: :happydance:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> Nat im pretty excited now about 2ww, ask me that tho next week when im trying not to symptom spot n i got mothercabbage poas everyday ( now im gonna be doing it) :haha:
> 
> Should be more fun us all in it togethor :hugs:

I'm definitely excited for this one, too!! I'm feeling cramping today, so hopefully the BDing last night and CD10, plus big plans for tomorrow morning will be good! ERRRGH-just want to be sure of when I O!!!

TMI-anyone have a difficult time deciphering cm and cp with a lot of BDing? You know, because of the extra fluid and the vaginal tissue being sore?


----------



## LEW32

eesoja81 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Nat im pretty excited now about 2ww, ask me that tho next week when im trying not to symptom spot n i got mothercabbage poas everyday ( now im gonna be doing it) :haha:
> 
> Should be more fun us all in it togethor :hugs:
> 
> I'm definitely excited for this one, too!! I'm feeling cramping today, so hopefully the BDing last night and CD10, plus big plans for tomorrow morning will be good! ERRRGH-just want to be sure of when I O!!!
> 
> TMI-anyone have a difficult time deciphering cm and cp with a lot of BDing? You know, because of the extra fluid and the vaginal tissue being sore?Click to expand...

Morning Eesoja,

Yes, I have been having a hard time deciphering as well....they say if you do kegels after :sex: then you can disspell the 'extra' :spermy: quicker, but I am afraid of getting rid of all of it- I know, sounds silly.

I really wish it was easy to tell when you and if you actually O'd....Men have it SO easy compared to us!!!!


----------



## eesoja81

pk2of8 and lew-morning ladies! I have a CVS nearby, are the OPKs inexpensive in their brand? I'm down to two ic's, and don't want to pay $25 for 5! REALLY hoping to catch an earlier than normal O after taking soy & feeling cramping today :winkwink:

tinkerbell-much love, luck and fingers & toes crossed for you-it's not Friday yet :flower:


----------



## LEW32

eesoja81 said:


> pk2of8 and lew-morning ladies! I have a CVS nearby, are the OPKs inexpensive in their brand? I'm down to two ic's, and don't want to pay $25 for 5! REALLY hoping to catch an earlier than normal O after taking soy & feeling cramping today :winkwink:
> 
> tinkerbell-much love, luck and fingers & toes crossed for you-it's not Friday yet :flower:

The CVS ones give you 20 strips for about $20 (or less). I need them because my cycle varies and tried testing twice a day around when I think I am Oing.... 
$25 for 5 is alot.... def try CVS.

Hopefully you are ready to O today and will be in the 2WW with alot of us!:happydance:


----------



## eesoja81

LEW32 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Nat im pretty excited now about 2ww, ask me that tho next week when im trying not to symptom spot n i got mothercabbage poas everyday ( now im gonna be doing it) :haha:
> 
> Should be more fun us all in it togethor :hugs:
> 
> I'm definitely excited for this one, too!! I'm feeling cramping today, so hopefully the BDing last night and CD10, plus big plans for tomorrow morning will be good! ERRRGH-just want to be sure of when I O!!!
> 
> TMI-anyone have a difficult time deciphering cm and cp with a lot of BDing? You know, because of the extra fluid and the vaginal tissue being sore?Click to expand...
> 
> Morning Eesoja,
> 
> Yes, I have been having a hard time deciphering as well....they say if you do kegels after :sex: then you can disspell the 'extra' :spermy: quicker, but I am afraid of getting rid of all of it- I know, sounds silly.
> 
> I really wish it was easy to tell when you and if you actually O'd....Men have it SO easy compared to us!!!!Click to expand...

AGREED!!! I've done ok the past couple of sessions just propping my hips up and falling asleep, so I am not noticing much leaking until the morning. I'm just nervous b/c I've been on top the past two times!

I was just saying to DH how easy he has it the other night-I was like "ok, if you're tired, you can just sit there, I'll do the work" He was liking that a lot-hey, I'll take what I can get!


----------



## eesoja81

LEW32 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> pk2of8 and lew-morning ladies! I have a CVS nearby, are the OPKs inexpensive in their brand? I'm down to two ic's, and don't want to pay $25 for 5! REALLY hoping to catch an earlier than normal O after taking soy & feeling cramping today :winkwink:
> 
> tinkerbell-much love, luck and fingers & toes crossed for you-it's not Friday yet :flower:
> 
> The CVS ones give you 20 strips for about $20 (or less). I need them because my cycle varies and tried testing twice a day around when I think I am Oing....
> $25 for 5 is alot.... def try CVS.
> 
> Hopefully you are ready to O today and will be in the 2WW with alot of us!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks so much-heading to CVS soon, then! I hope I can get in the 2WW wait with all of you girls, also. I think I'll cry if I have to wait another week until my usual O :cry: Hoping these cramps and a PMA will do the trick!:thumbup:


----------



## China girl

eesoja81 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey good morning ladies....
> Quick question: So I'm tracking my CM cause I'm not temping or using OPK's. Yesterday ok this is a TMI but I'm gonna try and keep it as clean as possiable. I had what felt like buckets of CM. It was very luiqidity well....that's what if felt like. Everytime I would get up I could feel it draining. IS this a sign that I'm about to O?? Me and DH shagged on Sunday....so:wacko:
> 
> Good morning! I definitely get that super wet, watery cm right before O. Sounds good, china girl :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ok soo....How long does the super wet last on average? Because I'm not going to shagg again until Wednesday or Thurdays cause I need all his:spermy: to be @ 100%, but then again, I don't want to miss my window of oportunity:dohh:...Ugh..this sucks!!!


----------



## poppy666

Just been reading this about mucus and ive got the below today :happydance: so woooooot that was ov pains for deffo last night x

*Once ovulation has occurred the cervical fluid will dry up or become creamy. This is due to the production of progesterone which warms the body.*

https://www.stages-in-pregnancy.com/fertility-finder.html

Just if anyone checks their CM :thumbup:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> Just been reading this about mucus and ive got the below today :happydance: so woooooot that was ov pains for deffo last night x
> 
> *Once ovulation has occurred the cervical fluid will dry up or become creamy. This is due to the production of progesterone which warms the body.*
> 
> https://www.stages-in-pregnancy.com/fertility-finder.html
> 
> Just if anyone checks their CM :thumbup:

Looking good, poppy :happydance: Can't wait to be there with ya!


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey good morning ladies....
> Quick question: So I'm tracking my CM cause I'm not temping or using OPK's. Yesterday ok this is a TMI but I'm gonna try and keep it as clean as possiable. I had what felt like buckets of CM. It was very luiqidity well....that's what if felt like. Everytime I would get up I could feel it draining. IS this a sign that I'm about to O?? Me and DH shagged on Sunday....so:wacko:
> 
> Good morning! I definitely get that super wet, watery cm right before O. Sounds good, china girl :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok soo....How long does the super wet last on average? Because I'm not going to shagg again until Wednesday or Thurdays cause I need all his:spermy: to be @ 100%, but then again, I don't want to miss my window of oportunity:dohh:...Ugh..this sucks!!!Click to expand...

I noticed mine for 2 days, but i was looking for it ( Sat n Sun) ive just put a better link about mucus underneath you sweetie xx


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: just wanted to say welcome to you by name, since it has been so busy in here the last few days! We're glad to have you girls and feel free to pop in and gab away whenever you need to!! :hugs:

Big :hug: and WELCOME to:

turidda25
charmedlassie
PJ32
michelleann
JaxBlackmore
babydream
lupinerainbow
Jrie1
Mother of 4
mmmuffin82
Swepakepa3
Stickyplum

:dust: for all of you girls and fxxxx for those :bfp:s :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## eesoja81

China girl said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey good morning ladies....
> Quick question: So I'm tracking my CM cause I'm not temping or using OPK's. Yesterday ok this is a TMI but I'm gonna try and keep it as clean as possiable. I had what felt like buckets of CM. It was very luiqidity well....that's what if felt like. Everytime I would get up I could feel it draining. IS this a sign that I'm about to O?? Me and DH shagged on Sunday....so:wacko:
> 
> Good morning! I definitely get that super wet, watery cm right before O. Sounds good, china girl :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok soo....How long does the super wet last on average? Because I'm not going to shagg again until Wednesday or Thurdays cause I need all his:spermy: to be @ 100%, but then again, I don't want to miss my window of oportunity:dohh:...Ugh..this sucks!!!Click to expand...

I usually get it for about a day, then the EWCM the next day. I think you're looking good to BD tomorrow. I'm skipping today, also. I think the every other day thing is a good bet. YAY for EWCM and BD on WEDNESDAY!!!:thumbup:


----------



## pk2of8

PJ32 said:


> :wohoo: +OPK today so should be testing around the 20th of October, can I join the 2WW with you all.

of course you can sweetie!! :hugs: we're all in it together!! :happydance:

:dust: for you!!


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Just been reading this about mucus and ive got the below today :happydance: so woooooot that was ov pains for deffo last night x
> 
> *Once ovulation has occurred the cervical fluid will dry up or become creamy. This is due to the production of progesterone which warms the body.*
> 
> https://www.stages-in-pregnancy.com/fertility-finder.html
> 
> Just if anyone checks their CM :thumbup:

HOT DAMN!!!!....Thanks Poppy:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Just been reading this about mucus and ive got the below today :happydance: so woooooot that was ov pains for deffo last night x
> 
> *Once ovulation has occurred the cervical fluid will dry up or become creamy. This is due to the production of progesterone which warms the body.*
> 
> https://www.stages-in-pregnancy.com/fertility-finder.html
> 
> Just if anyone checks their CM :thumbup:
> 
> Looking good, poppy :happydance: Can't wait to be there with ya!Click to expand...

Cant wait for you to be here too :hugs: will be here egging you on ( egging) :rofl:


----------



## China girl

eesoja81 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey good morning ladies....
> Quick question: So I'm tracking my CM cause I'm not temping or using OPK's. Yesterday ok this is a TMI but I'm gonna try and keep it as clean as possiable. I had what felt like buckets of CM. It was very luiqidity well....that's what if felt like. Everytime I would get up I could feel it draining. IS this a sign that I'm about to O?? Me and DH shagged on Sunday....so:wacko:
> 
> Good morning! I definitely get that super wet, watery cm right before O. Sounds good, china girl :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok soo....How long does the super wet last on average? Because I'm not going to shagg again until Wednesday or Thurdays cause I need all his:spermy: to be @ 100%, but then again, I don't want to miss my window of oportunity:dohh:...Ugh..this sucks!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I usually get it for about a day, then the EWCM the next day. I think you're looking good to BD tomorrow. I'm skipping today, also. I think the every other day thing is a good bet. YAY for EWCM and BD on WEDNESDAY!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks eesoja...That's sounds like a good plan:winkwink:... I can work with that!!


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Just been reading this about mucus and ive got the below today :happydance: so woooooot that was ov pains for deffo last night x
> 
> *Once ovulation has occurred the cervical fluid will dry up or become creamy. This is due to the production of progesterone which warms the body.*
> 
> https://www.stages-in-pregnancy.com/fertility-finder.html
> 
> Just if anyone checks their CM :thumbup:
> 
> HOT DAMN!!!!....Thanks Poppy:thumbup:Click to expand...

So if you got any now forget Wednesday n Thurseday, get on his bits NOW :rofl::rofl: Well actually him on yours noooooooooooooooooo sitting on top :happydance:


----------



## mrsamyrach

well guyyyyyssssssssssss im on my 2nd peak day on cbfm so when does my 2ww start is it today or tomorrow im on cd15 x


----------



## pk2of8

Hopes314 said:


> So I'm having a temping issue I think...
> 
> I've been charting for several months, but this is the first cycle that I am attempting to temp because my sleeping patterns are irregular. Anyway, when I wake up in the morning, my temps are like 98.1, 98.5, etc. (and this is presently while on my period and just a day or two after my period)
> BUT if i go downstairs, make my husband breakfast, have breakfast myself, and come back up to relax and watch tv after he leaves for work, my temp consistently goes down to like 97.5, 97.4, etc. SO.. those are like NORMAL temps for this point in my cycle, but they are NOT the first temps when i wake up. Part of the reason that I think that this is occuring is because my husband is really warm and sweaty when he sleeps and it makes me really warm too. SO.. the past couple days I've been taking my temp at a couple times throughout the day and recording the diff temps, and it def seems like my lowest temps are earlier in the morning after my husband is gone and im relaxing in bed alone.. so I've been using those temps to chart with because they seem to be more accurate to the BBT...
> 
> should I keep using those numbers or no?

hey hun, i think i saw somebody mentioned that you should only temp before you've gotten out of bed, and i just wanted to echo that. when you say your sleep patterns are irregular, what do you mean? my dh tends to be on the warm side too at night, and i like to cuddle so i know what you mean about worrying about that affecting your temps, but i don't think it really does too much. the important thing with temping is that you can only pick up ovulation based on your "resting" temp where it shows a definitive rise/shift up after Ov'ing. you may just run a little higher for your resting temp. :shrug: this is just my first month temping too, but i'm learning that it is SO important to do it at the same time every morning and after at least 3 hours of sleep (or as close to that as possible). check out the faq's section on ff for more info about irregular sleeping and having less than 3 hours before temping and such. i've found i tend to wake several times during the night, so i think that's what makes my chart so wacky in some places, but the more i do it, it's getting better i think. but major importance is to temp only when you immediately wake and stay in bed to do it...don't get up or move around first. :hugs: hope this helps a little sweetie! :kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

mrsamyrach said:


> well guyyyyyssssssssssss im on my 2nd peak day on cbfm so when does my 2ww start is it today or tomorrow im on cd15 x

ok, so i don't use the cbfm so i don't get all this talk about highs and peak days...how's it work??? :wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

(TMI) :wacko: i think everybody's different with the cm... i've had ewcm for the last 5 days!!!!! didn't get +opk until yesterday tho. we'll see about today. possible i o'd last night as i felt some pains, but maybe not til today tho either. hard to say until my temps rise. i'm hoping chart will show that over the next 3 days...


----------



## Jrie1

Good Morning! Well I know its afternoon in the UK... But I'm in nyc! ... How is everyone today!? Any symptoms?


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Just been reading this about mucus and ive got the below today :happydance: so woooooot that was ov pains for deffo last night x
> 
> *Once ovulation has occurred the cervical fluid will dry up or become creamy. This is due to the production of progesterone which warms the body.*
> 
> https://www.stages-in-pregnancy.com/fertility-finder.html
> 
> Just if anyone checks their CM :thumbup:
> 
> Looking good, poppy :happydance: Can't wait to be there with ya!Click to expand...
> 
> Cant wait for you to be here too :hugs: will be here egging you on ( egging) :rofl:Click to expand...

Good one :hugs: I'll take all the eggs I can get!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

PK I luvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv your rambling btw :rofl: Missed ya glad your sorted & back :flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

i cant believe i go offline for a while and come bk on and ive missed the CM chat!!!!:haha:
i think i have done all i can this cycle so im sitting bk now and just going to accept what comes next week....testing mon or tues(early i know but hey! cud strike lucky) x


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja81 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> pk2of8 and lew-morning ladies! I have a CVS nearby, are the OPKs inexpensive in their brand? I'm down to two ic's, and don't want to pay $25 for 5! REALLY hoping to catch an earlier than normal O after taking soy & feeling cramping today :winkwink:
> 
> tinkerbell-much love, luck and fingers & toes crossed for you-it's not Friday yet :flower:
> 
> The CVS ones give you 20 strips for about $20 (or less). I need them because my cycle varies and tried testing twice a day around when I think I am Oing....
> $25 for 5 is alot.... def try CVS.
> 
> Hopefully you are ready to O today and will be in the 2WW with alot of us!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much-heading to CVS soon, then! I hope I can get in the 2WW wait with all of you girls, also. I think I'll cry if I have to wait another week until my usual O :cry: Hoping these cramps and a PMA will do the trick!:thumbup:Click to expand...

essoja and lew, i think i noticed in the weekly circular for CVS this week in my area that their cvs brand products were either bogo half off or bogo free (probably the half off), but still worth going and getting a couple extra this week if that's the case!! yay for sales!!! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

does any one know if that boots b.o.g.o.f offer is still onn in uk?


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> i cant believe i go offline for a while and come bk on and ive missed the CM chat!!!!:haha:
> i think i have done all i can this cycle so im sitting bk now and just going to accept what comes next week....testing mon or tues(early i know but hey! cud strike lucky) x

LOL Awww bless :hugs: Yeah your right some of us have done all we can this cycle now, so what will be will be.

NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING, NO POAS ETC........... AS IF!!!! :rofl::dance::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i cant believe i go offline for a while and come bk on and ive missed the CM chat!!!!:haha:
> i think i have done all i can this cycle so im sitting bk now and just going to accept what comes next week....testing mon or tues(early i know but hey! cud strike lucky) x
> 
> LOL Awww bless :hugs: Yeah your right some of us have done all we can this cycle now, so what will be will be.
> 
> NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING, NO POAS ETC........... AS IF!!!! :rofl::dance::rofl:Click to expand...

NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING, NO POAS...oh no too late!!!, got sore BBs lol got the sticks in loo waiting .... im bad aren't i..:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> PK I luvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv your rambling btw :rofl: Missed ya glad your sorted & back :flower:

why thank you poppy dear!! :winkwink: :kiss::hugs: glad to be back! :flower: men are such twits sometimes... :haha: and i do tend to ramble...too much reading and too much floating around in my noggin :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

must admit i stocked up on my dollar store hpt's LAST week!!! :blush: :rofl: anticipating maybe??? :haha: i'll do one more opk today tho, just to make sure back to a low again, then i'll be good until next week sometime! :wacko:


----------



## Jrie1

Thanks so much PK for the formal welcome :hugs:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Just been reading this about mucus and ive got the below today :happydance: so woooooot that was ov pains for deffo last night x
> 
> *Once ovulation has occurred the cervical fluid will dry up or become creamy. This is due to the production of progesterone which warms the body.*
> 
> https://www.stages-in-pregnancy.com/fertility-finder.html
> 
> Just if anyone checks their CM :thumbup:
> 
> HOT DAMN!!!!....Thanks Poppy:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> So if you got any now forget Wednesday n Thurseday, get on his bits NOW :rofl::rofl: Well actually him on yours noooooooooooooooooo sitting on top :happydance:Click to expand...

Ya know...I might have to get those bits tonight:haha:
but if not I will most deff get them tomorrow!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> does any one know if that boots b.o.g.o.f offer is still onn in uk?

What on first response? It was on Sat x


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> must admit i stocked up on my dollar store hpt's LAST week!!! :blush: :rofl: anticipating maybe??? :haha: i'll do one more opk today tho, just to make sure back to a low again, then i'll be good until next week sometime! :wacko:

See if it wasnt you and mothercabbage going on about sticks i wouldnt be getting any id just wait till af didnt arrive............. blame you two :haha:


----------



## LEW32

pk2of8 said:


> must admit i stocked up on my dollar store hpt's LAST week!!! :blush: :rofl: anticipating maybe??? :haha: i'll do one more opk today tho, just to make sure back to a low again, then i'll be good until next week sometime! :wacko:

Truth be told, PK, I have 3 dollar store tests sitting in a drawer since Sept 1- before our first cycle of TTC!

BUT....still thinking of buying more...agghhh! :dohh:

I am hoping that we start putting our house back together next week after the flood and maybe that will be a good distraction from :baby: brain....yeah right!


----------



## mothercabbage

ONLY on saturday??? ffs i missed them then!!!:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Jrie1 said:


> Thanks so much PK for the formal welcome :hugs:

:hugs: you're very welcome! :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Don't talk to me about tests or CM LOL I have had it up to hear with both. Still spotting :( Brown snotty bogeys TMI and looking at it is making me PUKE lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> must admit i stocked up on my dollar store hpt's LAST week!!! :blush: :rofl: anticipating maybe??? :haha: i'll do one more opk today tho, just to make sure back to a low again, then i'll be good until next week sometime! :wacko:
> 
> See if it wasnt you and mothercabbage going on about sticks i wouldnt be getting any id just wait till af didnt arrive............. blame you two :haha:Click to expand...

you gave in to peer pressure, you are now a poas addict!!!! :rofl::haha: x


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> must admit i stocked up on my dollar store hpt's LAST week!!! :blush: :rofl: anticipating maybe??? :haha: i'll do one more opk today tho, just to make sure back to a low again, then i'll be good until next week sometime! :wacko:

Pk..what dollar store & what brand....ooooh, I'm being nosy!!!...LOL
I have one FRER left form last month and don't want to use it unless I REALLY have to.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> ONLY on saturday??? ffs i missed them then!!!:haha:

lol I MEAN when I went on Sat they were still on offer :haha: x


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> See if it wasnt you and mothercabbage going on about sticks i wouldnt be getting any id just wait till af didnt arrive............. blame you two :haha:

that's ok poppy...i'll take the blame!!! lol :haha: you know what they say about pk's being a bad influence anyway :haha: but nobody says you gotta USE 'em poppy...it's "just in case".... :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

LEW32 said:


> Truth be told, PK, I have 3 dollar store tests sitting in a drawer since Sept 1- before our first cycle of TTC!
> 
> BUT....still thinking of buying more...agghhh! :dohh:
> 
> I am hoping that we start putting our house back together next week after the flood and maybe that will be a good distraction from :baby: brain....yeah right!

yeah right! is right!! lol :haha: b/c you know what will really happen is you'll be thinking all about plans for a baby room and where to put all the adorable :baby: stuff as you're fixing up!! lol :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> See if it wasnt you and mothercabbage going on about sticks i wouldnt be getting any id just wait till af didnt arrive............. blame you two :haha:
> 
> that's ok poppy...i'll take the blame!!! lol :haha: you know what they say about pk's being a bad influence anyway :haha: but nobody says you gotta USE 'em poppy...it's "just in case".... :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: @ 'just in case' :rofl: x


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Don't talk to me about tests or CM LOL I have had it up to hear with both. Still spotting :( Brown snotty bogeys TMI and looking at it is making me PUKE lol x

awww poor tink!! :hugs: well don't worry hun...just make yourself feel better by imagining all the rest of us miserable in the same position next week!! :rofl:


----------



## LEW32

pk2of8 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Truth be told, PK, I have 3 dollar store tests sitting in a drawer since Sept 1- before our first cycle of TTC!
> 
> BUT....still thinking of buying more...agghhh! :dohh:
> 
> I am hoping that we start putting our house back together next week after the flood and maybe that will be a good distraction from :baby: brain....yeah right!
> 
> yeah right! is right!! lol :haha: b/c you know what will really happen is you'll be thinking all about plans for a baby room and where to put all the adorable :baby: stuff as you're fixing up!! lol :hugs:Click to expand...

SOOOOOO true PK....crap, its gonna be worse!!!! :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

China girl said:


> Pk..what dollar store & what brand....ooooh, I'm being nosy!!!...LOL
> I have one FRER left form last month and don't want to use it unless I REALLY have to.

that's ok China girl! that's what buddies are for!! lol :hugs::kiss:

they're just from the Dollar Tree store, but I think just about any "everything's a dollar" store will have them. they are called New Choice pregnancy test. A friend of mine who is a nurse told me to get them b/c they are as good as the name brands, so i did a lot of looking up online and found that they are actually more sensitive than many of the name brands. I think the "positive" lines are harder to see than on name brand tests, especially when you use them early but that they do work just fine. so i get those for testing early, and save my expensive ones for either when i really think i've got it or when i'm very desperate! lol


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> See if it wasnt you and mothercabbage going on about sticks i wouldnt be getting any id just wait till af didnt arrive............. blame you two :haha:
> 
> that's ok poppy...i'll take the blame!!! lol :haha: you know what they say about pk's being a bad influence anyway :haha: but nobody says you gotta USE 'em poppy...it's "just in case".... :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

As if id be able to leave them unopened in cupboard with you lot posting everyday about your sticks :rofl: NOT ON YOUR NELLY


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Don't talk to me about tests or CM LOL I have had it up to hear with both. Still spotting :( Brown snotty bogeys TMI and looking at it is making me PUKE lol x
> 
> awww poor tink!! :hugs: well don't worry hun...just make yourself feel better by imagining all the rest of us miserable in the same position next week!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Ahhh like that will help, I want you all to get BFP's and crazy early DPO :haha:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Pk..what dollar store & what brand....ooooh, I'm being nosy!!!...LOL
> I have one FRER left form last month and don't want to use it unless I REALLY have to.
> 
> that's ok China girl! that's what buddies are for!! lol :hugs::kiss:
> 
> they're just from the Dollar Tree store, but I think just about any "everything's a dollar" store will have them. they are called New Choice pregnancy test. A friend of mine who is a nurse told me to get them b/c they are as good as the name brands, so i did a lot of looking up online and found that they are actually more sensitive than many of the name brands. I think the "positive" lines are harder to see than on name brand tests, especially when you use them early but that they do work just fine. so i get those for testing early, and save my expensive ones for either when i really think i've got it or when i'm very desperate! lolClick to expand...

:hugs:..Thanks pk
I will definitely be going there next week:thumbup:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

hey girlies looks like I'm joining you all on the TWW :happydance:

Have a feeling I'm gonna be a complete and utter nightmare:dohh:


I think I O'd on Sunday, thats when I got my OPK+ and had my temp rise on Monday, you can have a looky at my chart if you like and let me know what you think. FF hasn't picked up O yet, but would I be right in thinking if I get another rise on temp tomorrow it will then detect it:shrug:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> As if id be able to leave them unopened in cupboard with you lot posting everyday about your sticks :rofl: NOT ON YOUR NELLY

That's what happened to me last month!!! :dohh: i was doing fine waiting for af until i got on bnb and started chatting it up with all these wonderful ladies!! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Daisys_mummy said:


> hey girlies looks like I'm joining you all on the TWW :happydance:
> 
> Have a feeling I'm gonna be a complete and utter nightmare:dohh:
> 
> 
> I think I O'd on Sunday, thats when I got my OPK+ and had my temp rise on Monday, you can have a looky at my chart if you like and let me know what you think. FF hasn't picked up O yet, but would I be right in thinking if I get another rise on temp tomorrow it will then detect it:shrug:

i believe that's right daisys_mummy...after 3 days of sustained temp rise is when ff picks up Ov. so you're looking good so far! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Daisys_mummy said:


> hey girlies looks like I'm joining you all on the TWW :happydance:
> 
> Have a feeling I'm gonna be a complete and utter nightmare:dohh:
> 
> 
> I think I O'd on Sunday, thats when I got my OPK+ and had my temp rise on Monday, you can have a looky at my chart if you like and let me know what you think. FF hasn't picked up O yet, but would I be right in thinking if I get another rise on temp tomorrow it will then detect it:shrug:

Looks like it to me! FF might put it as Monday, but I recon Sunday night. Looks right on the money for BD too. :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

Just think 2 Weeks today this thread opened with a majority of us getting our :bfn: lets wish in another 2 Weeks we'll be leaving with a :bfp: :hugs:

1,300+ posts & 11,000+ views already :happydance:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ahh thanks girlies, could :cry: with happyness right now

It's my first month charting so didn't even know for sure if I O at the right time, and in actual fact when me and hubby dtd and i went to the loo (not straight away) it was a little pink (tmi) think my cervix could have been bumped about a bit :haha: 

I'm so not gonna last the full 2 weeks before testing so I hope your all ready for me driving you all mad.


----------



## Daisys_mummy

poppy666 said:


> Just think 2 Weeks today this thread opened with a majority of us getting our :bfn: lets wish in another 2 Weeks we'll be leaving with a :bfp: :hugs:
> 
> 1,300+ posts & 11,000+ views already :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust: to each and everyone of us:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww feel the lllllllllurve in this thread!!! lol :hug: :hugs: :hug: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:happydance: I got clear mucus :happydance: I got clear mucus :happydance: :rofl::rofl: :rofl: 

FX its stopped! Yay team ding dong! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :happydance: I got clear mucus :happydance: I got clear mucus :happydance: :rofl::rofl: :rofl:
> 
> FX its stopped! Yay team ding dong! :happydance:

Woooohooooooooooooo thats great news Tink:thumbup: ( get that test out tomoz) :haha:


----------



## eesoja81

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :happydance: I got clear mucus :happydance: I got clear mucus :happydance: :rofl::rofl: :rofl:
> 
> FX its stopped! Yay team ding dong! :happydance:

YAAY Tinkerbell!!! I've had a good feeling about you from the start :flower:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :happydance: I got clear mucus :happydance: I got clear mucus :happydance: :rofl::rofl: :rofl:
> 
> FX its stopped! Yay team ding dong! :happydance:

:shrug::shrug:Is clear mucus a good sign then:shrug::shrug: 

I'm guessing yes, you can call me dumb if you like I don't mind:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Daisys_mummy said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: I got clear mucus :happydance: I got clear mucus :happydance: :rofl::rofl: :rofl:
> 
> FX its stopped! Yay team ding dong! :happydance:
> 
> :shrug::shrug:Is clear mucus a good sign then:shrug::shrug:
> 
> I'm guessing yes, you can call me dumb if you like I don't mind:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: well thats not the point. My point is NO SPOTTING :happydance: after 3 days of it I thought it would end in af. But its stopped :) :happydance: Yay, thanks for celebrating with me. Might just use my last IC tomorrow if all looks good! x


----------



## poppy666

Do it now, do it now :haha: 13dpo :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: I got clear mucus :happydance: I got clear mucus :happydance: :rofl::rofl: :rofl:
> 
> FX its stopped! Yay team ding dong! :happydance:
> 
> :shrug::shrug:Is clear mucus a good sign then:shrug::shrug:
> 
> I'm guessing yes, you can call me dumb if you like I don't mind:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: well thats not the point. My point is NO SPOTTING :happydance: after 3 days of it I thought it would end in af. But its stopped :) :happydance: Yay, thanks for celebrating with me. Might just use my last IC tomorrow if all looks good! xClick to expand...

yay tink!!! :happydance::happydance: fx for that clear :bfp: sweetie!!! :hug: n :dust:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Yep guess who feels like a prat now:blush:

So sorry for forgetting about the spotting Tinks, you can come over to Lakeside Karting and kick my butt:happydance:


Looking good again yay


----------



## LEW32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :happydance: I got clear mucus :happydance: I got clear mucus :happydance: :rofl::rofl: :rofl:
> 
> FX its stopped! Yay team ding dong! :happydance:

YAY TINK! Super excited and crossing everyhting I can think of for you! PMA PMA PMA Team!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I can wait for you to :test: again!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Do it now, do it now :haha: 13dpo :hugs:

lol the thought DID cross my mind. But I've been peeing so many times today, mainly cause I want to go and 'check on the situation' lol that I'm all peed out. Plus I have been drinking tons of tea to console myself :haha: But I WILL go for it in the morning. :happydance:

Thanks so much guys, I cant wait to be there for you all next week. :hugs: Ur Tinks gonna make it ALL BETTER :haha: X


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :happydance: I got clear mucus :happydance: I got clear mucus :happydance: :rofl::rofl: :rofl:
> 
> FX its stopped! Yay team ding dong! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee::wohoo::happydance: :yipee::wohoo::happydance: @tinks clear CM :yipee::wohoo::happydance: :yipee::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

pk2of8 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm having a temping issue I think...
> 
> I've been charting for several months, but this is the first cycle that I am attempting to temp because my sleeping patterns are irregular. Anyway, when I wake up in the morning, my temps are like 98.1, 98.5, etc. (and this is presently while on my period and just a day or two after my period)
> BUT if i go downstairs, make my husband breakfast, have breakfast myself, and come back up to relax and watch tv after he leaves for work, my temp consistently goes down to like 97.5, 97.4, etc. SO.. those are like NORMAL temps for this point in my cycle, but they are NOT the first temps when i wake up. Part of the reason that I think that this is occuring is because my husband is really warm and sweaty when he sleeps and it makes me really warm too. SO.. the past couple days I've been taking my temp at a couple times throughout the day and recording the diff temps, and it def seems like my lowest temps are earlier in the morning after my husband is gone and im relaxing in bed alone.. so I've been using those temps to chart with because they seem to be more accurate to the BBT...
> 
> should I keep using those numbers or no?
> 
> hey hun, i think i saw somebody mentioned that you should only temp before you've gotten out of bed, and i just wanted to echo that. when you say your sleep patterns are irregular, what do you mean? my dh tends to be on the warm side too at night, and i like to cuddle so i know what you mean about worrying about that affecting your temps, but i don't think it really does too much. the important thing with temping is that you can only pick up ovulation based on your "resting" temp where it shows a definitive rise/shift up after Ov'ing. you may just run a little higher for your resting temp. :shrug: this is just my first month temping too, but i'm learning that it is SO important to do it at the same time every morning and after at least 3 hours of sleep (or as close to that as possible). check out the faq's section on ff for more info about irregular sleeping and having less than 3 hours before temping and such. i've found i tend to wake several times during the night, so i think that's what makes my chart so wacky in some places, but the more i do it, it's getting better i think. but major importance is to temp only when you immediately wake and stay in bed to do it...don't get up or move around first. :hugs: hope this helps a little sweetie! :kiss:Click to expand...


I definitely agree. The part that makes me less certain is that I always wake up SO HOT. Not just in actual temp but feeling hot as well, a lot of times with a fever just until I wake up and get away from my husband. And BBT is defined in most places that I've looked as "Basal body temperature is the lowest temperature attained by the body during rest (usually during sleep)." and then they go on to say that it is normally taken right after waking blah blah like we were saying, but the fact is, 15 min after I get away from my husband and relax by myself, my temp goes down to normal numbers and I no longer feel like I have a fever. A couple days ago when I woke up it actually was measured at over 99! (during my period).

And by "inconsistent sleep patterns" I guess I just meant that.. it is NEVER the same! lol Im a college student and I sleep when I'm not in class, and sometimes I stay up all night (at least twice a week) just doing whatever. So the times I wake are different, the number of hours is different, etc. But I have been trying to just measure the days I sleep "normally" (like actually during the night lol)

I am going to continue temping, but I don't think I will end up relying on it because I don't think I am a good candidate.

Thanks for all your help!! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> :yipee::wohoo::happydance: :yipee::wohoo::happydance: @tinks clear CM :yipee::wohoo::happydance: :yipee::wohoo::happydance:

:rofl: Loving the celebrations, I got the biggest smile on my face here! YAY TEAM DING DONG :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::ninja::tease::wohoo::loopy::bunny::wohoo: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

WOBBLEY MOMENT ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!! well ive just read on another thread that when you get a +OPK you should DTD that night and the next 3 nights after!!!!! well if thats right im fu***d....:sex: on +OPK day but not since which means i have not :sex: for 2 nights now!!!!gonna have to DTD tonight and hope i still got a chance to catch egg!!!, OH is in a stinking mood today too, how am i going to lure him into bed????


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> WOBBLEY MOMENT ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!! well ive just read on another thread that when you get a +OPK you should DTD that night and the next 3 nights after!!!!! well if thats right im fu***d....:sex: on +OPK day but not since which means i have not :sex: for 2 nights now!!!!gonna have to DTD tonight and hope i still got a chance to catch egg!!!, OH is in a stinking mood today too, how am i going to lure him into bed????

Hmmmm BEG :shrug: you know how to work him sweetie, get your plan in gear and seduce him :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> WOBBLEY MOMENT ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!! well ive just read on another thread that when you get a +OPK you should DTD that night and the next 3 nights after!!!!! well if thats right im fu***d....:sex: on +OPK day but not since which means i have not :sex: for 2 nights now!!!!gonna have to DTD tonight and hope i still got a chance to catch egg!!!, OH is in a stinking mood today too, how am i going to lure him into bed????

I don't think thats needed to be honest. DONT PANIC! x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

mothercabbage said:


> WOBBLEY MOMENT ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!! well ive just read on another thread that when you get a +OPK you should DTD that night and the next 3 nights after!!!!! well if thats right im fu***d....:sex: on +OPK day but not since which means i have not :sex: for 2 nights now!!!!gonna have to DTD tonight and hope i still got a chance to catch egg!!!, OH is in a stinking mood today too, how am i going to lure him into bed????

Oh crap, looks like I'll be trying to do the same tonight then, missed lastnight but did get the opk+ day.:thumbup:

Gonna go and cook a lovely dinner for hubby, ready for when he gets in from work.:winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> WOBBLEY MOMENT ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!! well ive just read on another thread that when you get a +OPK you should DTD that night and the next 3 nights after!!!!! well if thats right im fu***d....:sex: on +OPK day but not since which means i have not :sex: for 2 nights now!!!!gonna have to DTD tonight and hope i still got a chance to catch egg!!!, OH is in a stinking mood today too, how am i going to lure him into bed????
> 
> Oh crap, looks like I'll be trying to do the same tonight then, missed lastnight but did get the opk+ day.:thumbup:
> 
> Gonna go and cook a lovely dinner for hubby, ready for when he gets in from work.:winkwink:Click to expand...

Do a Julia Roberts, make his tea, lay the table, strip naked only wearing one of his tie's........ then when he comes in show him what he's got for desert :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok will try sumert and report back later!! bye for now ding dongs! xx


----------



## Damita

CLEAR CM :dance: :dance: :dance: woooohooooo!!!!


----------



## Damita

on another note no positive OPK yet.. but we are so :sex: tonight no ifs no buts..


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> on another note no positive OPK yet.. but we are so :sex: tonight no ifs no buts..

:sex: before O is a great plan. Youll have a nice stock of :spermy: by the time you O. :thumbup: x


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> on another note no positive OPK yet.. but we are so :sex: tonight no ifs no buts..
> 
> :sex: before O is a great plan. Youll have a nice stock of :spermy: by the time you O. :thumbup: xClick to expand...

Yush, that is the plan this month but as I am not temping I have no idea when I will be in TWW but I will say it is from Sunday :shrug:

If you do get a positive OPK I read in the SMEP that you do it on the day next two days and then skip a day and do it again, why do you do it again? Wouldn't you be in the TWW?


----------



## coreythestar

I'm testing Oct 21.


----------



## Damita

Good luck :)


----------



## Mojitogirly

Evening team ding dong...............lol:haha: 
I know why we're cald that but I can't help the rude thoughts with the ding dong bit..:haha::haha:

@Mothercabbage - I am exactly same dates as you - due AF 16th, O'd sat/sun & could be tempted to test early - If you're gonna test as early as Mon, let me know how you get on - I'm thinking Thursday would be the earliest for me....:thumbup:

:thumbup:You guys are all absolute nuts but Im sure we'l all keep each other going during the 2WW.

@Tinkerbell - these are all VERY good signs:happydance::happydance::happydance: Still keeping my FX :bfn:for you! Can't wait to find out your HPT tomorrow!

Anyone else getting this.......I'm feeling a bit of pain on my lower left side - don't think its O pain as I had my +OPK sat so not sure- any kinda pain worries me :nope:

Anyway I'm off to make DH dinner, see you all soon 

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all xxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Mojitogirly said:


> Evening team ding dong...............lol:haha:
> I know why we're cald that but I can't help the rude thoughts with the ding dong bit..:haha::haha:
> 
> @Mothercabbage - I am exactly same dates as you - due AF 16th, O'd sat/sun & could be tempted to test early - If you're gonna test as early as Mon, let me know how you get on - I'm thinking Thursday would be the earliest for me....:thumbup:
> 
> :thumbup:You guys are all absolute nuts but Im sure we'l all keep each other going during the 2WW.
> 
> @Tinkerbell - these are all VERY good signs:happydance::happydance::happydance: Still keeping my FX :bfn:for you! Can't wait to find out your HPT tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting this.......I'm feeling a bit of pain on my lower left side - don't think its O pain as I had my +OPK sat so not sure- any kinda pain worries me :nope:
> 
> Anyway I'm off to make DH dinner, see you all soon
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: to all xxx


Mojitogirly was that ment to be a :bfp: glad I'm not the only one that gets things tits up:rofl::rofl::rofl: I'm sure we all know what you ment! i was getting a bit of pain in my lower right side earlier but got OPK+ on Sunday and O pain yesterday:shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Daisys_mummy said:


> Mojitogirly said:
> 
> 
> Evening team ding dong...............lol:haha:
> I know why we're cald that but I can't help the rude thoughts with the ding dong bit..:haha::haha:
> 
> @Mothercabbage - I am exactly same dates as you - due AF 16th, O'd sat/sun & could be tempted to test early - If you're gonna test as early as Mon, let me know how you get on - I'm thinking Thursday would be the earliest for me....:thumbup:
> 
> :thumbup:You guys are all absolute nuts but Im sure we'l all keep each other going during the 2WW.
> 
> @Tinkerbell - these are all VERY good signs:happydance::happydance::happydance: Still keeping my FX :bfn:for you! Can't wait to find out your HPT tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting this.......I'm feeling a bit of pain on my lower left side - don't think its O pain as I had my +OPK sat so not sure- any kinda pain worries me :nope:
> 
> Anyway I'm off to make DH dinner, see you all soon
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: to all xxx
> 
> 
> Mojitogirly was that ment to be a :bfp: glad I'm not the only one that gets things tits up:rofl::rofl::rofl: I'm sure we all know what you ment! i was getting a bit of pain in my lower right side earlier but got OPK+ on Sunday and O pain yesterday:shrug:Click to expand...

:rofl: I didn't even notice :rofl: I know what she ment :haha: Thanks Mojitogirly :hugs:

I say one more for the team! :sex: just to be sure :blush: :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

well OH is ok now...grumpyness has gone...wohoo :sex: time lol....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> well OH is ok now...grumpyness has gone...wohoo :sex: time lol....

Hurrah! Stupid grumpy men... :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

so what the news tonight then?its pretty quiet on here, all :sex: then? xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No news from me lol Although decided not to test tomorrow. I just want to make sure its a 'proper' result. If af doesn't arrive by Friday morning I'm gonna stick to my original plan and test then. 

How ya feeling MC? x


----------



## TTC2308

Just found out that our Daughter is going on vacay with my parents from Thursday the 7th to Friday the 15th. I am extremely sad :cry: BUT.....I "O" between the 12th and 15th so lots of :sex: for me!!!! :blush:

Gosh I am going to miss her !!!!


----------



## babydream

Hey girls, just got home, i see you've been nuts all afternoon!!!! Tink, clear mucus yeeeaaaahhhh!!!! I did an opk around 6pm and still negative the bugger!!! WTF?? I can feel my (o)(o) sensitive but they should only start getting sore after ov as usual. Maybe tomorrow. Yes, girls, i'm following smep and b'ding every other day and then ov day + two nights in a row after then skip and one more. I'm using softcups to keep the swimmers inside, hilarious movement as i can't get it off, dh has to help me with it. So, where is everyone? It is really quiet mothercabbage, they must be shagging. I'll do it later on.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTC2308 said:


> Just found out that our Daughter is going on vacay with my parents from Thursday the 7th to Friday the 15th. I am extremely sad :cry: BUT.....I "O" between the 12th and 15th so lots of :sex: for me!!!! :blush:
> 
> Gosh I am going to miss her !!!!

Awww will be a nice break for you and DH though eh? and what perfect timing! x


----------



## TTC2308

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Just found out that our Daughter is going on vacay with my parents from Thursday the 7th to Friday the 15th. I am extremely sad :cry: BUT.....I "O" between the 12th and 15th so lots of :sex: for me!!!! :blush:
> 
> Gosh I am going to miss her !!!!
> 
> Awww will be a nice break for you and DH though eh? and what perfect timing! xClick to expand...

Yeah I know. I dont know how I managed that one. She hasnt stayed away for longer than a night or two. I am excited though. Alone time with DH will be awesome!


----------



## TTC2308

How are you waiting to test? I would be going CRAZY!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> No news from me lol Although decided not to test tomorrow. I just want to make sure its a 'proper' result. If af doesn't arrive by Friday morning I'm gonna stick to my original plan and test then.
> 
> How ya feeling MC? x

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo what you trying to do to me that was highlight of my day on this 2ww :cry: oh god cant cope :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> Just found out that our Daughter is going on vacay with my parents from Thursday the 7th to Friday the 15th. I am extremely sad :cry: BUT.....I "O" between the 12th and 15th so lots of :sex: for me!!!! :blush:
> 
> Gosh I am going to miss her !!!!

Hmmm plenty of hubba hubba for you lady lol :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> so what the news tonight then?its pretty quiet on here, all :sex: then? xx

Nope none for me now im done, boring 2ww now hmmm wonder when if any symptoms kick in lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTC2308 said:


> How are you waiting to test? I would be going CRAZY!!!!

lol because im fed up with feint lines :haha: Driving me nuts. I might be climbing the walls come tomorrow night though :rofl: At least I have you guys to keep me going :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

oh tink you spoil sport!!!! ive just been reading about girls dunking their bfn in coffee and the test turning bfp...wtf!!! baby coffee's lol....


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> No news from me lol Although decided not to test tomorrow. I just want to make sure its a 'proper' result. If af doesn't arrive by Friday morning I'm gonna stick to my original plan and test then.
> 
> How ya feeling MC? x
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo what you trying to do to me that was highlight of my day on this 2ww :cry: oh god cant cope :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: @ poppy!!!! but telllllllllllllllllll me about it!!! i was SO looking forward to our first :bfp: on our list. but that's ok tink! i totally understand too! no pressure!!! :winkwink: and yes, we're here to get you to friday if that's what you want to do hun! :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

I'm still here :happydance: No Jiggy Jiggy for me yet, hubby is still working and I'm batteling to get Daisy into bed

Tink I admire your will power hun and hopefully yours will be the first of many BFP on this thread:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> No news from me lol Although decided not to test tomorrow. I just want to make sure its a 'proper' result. If af doesn't arrive by Friday morning I'm gonna stick to my original plan and test then.
> 
> How ya feeling MC? x
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo what you trying to do to me that was highlight of my day on this 2ww :cry: oh god cant cope :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: @ poppy!!!! but telllllllllllllllllll me about it!!! i was SO looking forward to our first :bfp: on our list. but that's ok tink! i totally understand too! no pressure!!! :winkwink: and yes, we're here to get you to friday if that's what you want to do hun! :hugs:Click to expand...

Pfft speak for yourself i'll be manic depressive come friday, its such a long time away :cry: aww Tink saveeeeeeeeeeee my sanity :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> No news from me lol Although decided not to test tomorrow. I just want to make sure its a 'proper' result. If af doesn't arrive by Friday morning I'm gonna stick to my original plan and test then.
> 
> How ya feeling MC? x
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo what you trying to do to me that was highlight of my day on this 2ww :cry: oh god cant cope :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: @ poppy!!!! but telllllllllllllllllll me about it!!! i was SO looking forward to our first :bfp: on our list. but that's ok tink! i totally understand too! no pressure!!! :winkwink: and yes, we're here to get you to friday if that's what you want to do hun! :hugs:Click to expand...

My sentimants exactly:thumbup: Tink just 3 more sleeps huni and we'll all be here to help you through:hugs:


----------



## Damita

I'm here, no :sex: yet just watching telly..


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> oh tink you spoil sport!!!! ive just been reading about girls dunking their bfn in coffee and the test turning bfp...wtf!!! baby coffee's lol....

May try that if i get a BFN to make me feel better :haha:


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> oh tink you spoil sport!!!! ive just been reading about girls dunking their bfn in coffee and the test turning bfp...wtf!!! baby coffee's lol....

You gotta be kidding!!!!! Holy shit!! I'll try that just for fun!!!


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> No news from me lol Although decided not to test tomorrow. I just want to make sure its a 'proper' result. If af doesn't arrive by Friday morning I'm gonna stick to my original plan and test then.
> 
> How ya feeling MC? x
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo what you trying to do to me that was highlight of my day on this 2ww :cry: oh god cant cope :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: @ poppy!!!! but telllllllllllllllllll me about it!!! i was SO looking forward to our first :bfp: on our list. but that's ok tink! i totally understand too! no pressure!!! :winkwink: and yes, we're here to get you to friday if that's what you want to do hun! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My sentimants exactly:thumbup: Tink just 3 more sleeps huni and we'll all be here to help you through:hugs:Click to expand...

NO PRESSURE :winkwink: :rofl::rofl: like that PK :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

we wont need no coffee...WE ARE TEAM DING DONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: @ poppy!!!! but telllllllllllllllllll me about it!!! i was SO looking forward to our first :bfp: on our list. but that's ok tink! i totally understand too! no pressure!!! :winkwink: and yes, we're here to get you to friday if that's what you want to do hun! :hugs:
> 
> Pfft speak for yourself i'll be manic depressive come friday, its such a long time away :cry: aww Tink saveeeeeeeeeeee my sanity :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

ahhh poppy!!! :rofl::rofl: well we can be manic depressive together then! b/c the way my week has been going i've been up and down every other day. going to be one hell of a ride this 2ww!! :rofl::rofl: but as long as i know you're on the roller coaster with me and we're nutters together, then i'm all better! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol well I might cave before, you never know. Thanks so much guys! Poppy and MC, ur BAD influences :rofl:


----------



## Damita

yup we are the ding dongs! we can do anything


----------



## Daisys_mummy

hey girlies has anyone had a looky on October BFP thread, they have 2 BFP already! 

So pleased for those ladies:happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

well luvvies i gotta go to an appointment...meeting with my son's teacher-- "parent teacher conference" and all that. nothing bad, just checking in. he's too smart for his own good and needs more challenging work at school so making sure the teacher doesn't let him off easy :haha: he's gonna hate me now, but he'll be glad for it later! :haha: so i gotta run, but i'll check in again later this evening girls! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I might just do one tomorrow.......but I swear, if its the same I'm waiting till Friday!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

hey girlies has anyone had a looky on October BFP thread, they have 2 BFP already! 

So pleased for those ladies:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: @ poppy!!!! but telllllllllllllllllll me about it!!! i was SO looking forward to our first :bfp: on our list. but that's ok tink! i totally understand too! no pressure!!! :winkwink: and yes, we're here to get you to friday if that's what you want to do hun! :hugs:
> 
> Pfft speak for yourself i'll be manic depressive come friday, its such a long time away :cry: aww Tink saveeeeeeeeeeee my sanity :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh poppy!!! :rofl::rofl: well we can be manic depressive together then! b/c the way my week has been going i've been up and down every other day. going to be one hell of a ride this 2ww!! :rofl::rofl: but as long as i know you're on the roller coaster with me and we're nutters together, then i'm all better! :haha:Click to expand...

Awww i think i love you :rofl::rofl: Keep at her think Tinks gonna cave in soon with us blagging her head :haha: sshhh i'll take over whilst your gone :thumbup:

Have fun at the school Pk and see you later :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> hey girlies has anyone had a looky on October BFP thread, they have 2 BFP already!
> 
> So pleased for those ladies:happydance:

I only look over there to see how many posts they got we well overtaken them :haha::haha: But wow im gonna go peep now, well done October thread... ANOTHER reason why we need Tinks BFP flashing :dohh: im gonna sshhh now :blush:


----------



## Damita

:haha: tink you giving in?


----------



## babydream

Aw girls, i'm sooooo tired :sleep: i swear i just want to sleep, keep yawning here, although you are hugely entertaining. I better get into the shower and :coffee: to stay awake for the :sex:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol I might just do one tomorrow.......but I swear, if its the same I'm waiting till Friday!

Promise if its faint you wont hear a peep out of me till friday :p


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Aw girls, i'm sooooo tired :sleep: i swear i just want to sleep, keep yawning here, although you are hugely entertaining. I better get into the shower and :coffee: to stay awake for the :sex:

Awww go sex yourself up ready lol night sweetie x


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> Aw girls, i'm sooooo tired :sleep: i swear i just want to sleep, keep yawning here, although you are hugely entertaining. I better get into the shower and :coffee: to stay awake for the :sex:

:hugs: good luck, I am trying to stay awake too..


----------



## LEW32

Good for you Tink! You have a strong will...all us ladies are NO help! Peer pressure all the way!

Me...I think I have gone off the deep end with my OPK testing.....
I had 2 strips left...I did one at 1pm and the other at 3:30...both still looked like they might be positive...so day 3 or 4 of what I thought were positives....

I ran out and bought a digital test (aka idiot proof test) and it came back negative (no smiley face).

So, now I am wondering if ANY of the last 4 days are really positive....what if I didn't even reach my peak yet?!? 

Well, I going to try to think positive and just assume I did and I am in my 2ww. I am going to pounce on hubby tonight before he leaves for his trip and then give it all a rest!

Wish friday would get here already.....what a great start to the weekend it would be with a :bfp: for Tinks!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Lol just realised I posted the same thing twice, bloody laptop lost connection and thought it hadn't gone on!

Wasn't being pushy:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yey tink!!! :test: tmoz and ill be good til fri if its a feint positive...pk ive just read that your going to an appointment at school, that seems weird as im sat here in my js's thinking of going up to bed!!:haha:...hope all goes well...xx


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Good for you Tink! You have a strong will...all us ladies are NO help! Peer pressure all the way!
> 
> Me...I think I have gone off the deep end with my OPK testing.....
> I had 2 strips left...I did one at 1pm and the other at 3:30...both still looked like they might be positive...so day 3 or 4 of what I thought were positives....
> 
> I ran out and bought a digital test (aka idiot proof test) and it came back negative (no smiley face).
> 
> So, now I am wondering if ANY of the last 4 days are really positive....what if I didn't even reach my peak yet?!?
> 
> Well, I going to try to think positive and just assume I did and I am in my 2ww. I am going to pounce on hubby tonight before he leaves for his trip and then give it all a rest!
> 
> Wish friday would get here already.....what a great start to the weekend it would be with a :bfp: for Tinks!

Someone pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee gag Lew im trying to push Tink into testing tomorrow and your ruining it :cry: :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Think positive sweetie, ive only guessed this month havnt used anything :dohh: but pretty confident now ive had my fill in the bedroom to cover it :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> Good for you Tink! You have a strong will...all us ladies are NO help! Peer pressure all the way!
> 
> Me...I think I have gone off the deep end with my OPK testing.....
> I had 2 strips left...I did one at 1pm and the other at 3:30...both still looked like they might be positive...so day 3 or 4 of what I thought were positives....
> 
> I ran out and bought a digital test (aka idiot proof test) and it came back negative (no smiley face).
> 
> So, now I am wondering if ANY of the last 4 days are really positive....what if I didn't even reach my peak yet?!?
> 
> Well, I going to try to think positive and just assume I did and I am in my 2ww. I am going to pounce on hubby tonight before he leaves for his trip and then give it all a rest!
> 
> Wish friday would get here already.....what a great start to the weekend it would be with a :bfp: for Tinks!

Good plan hun, I'm hoping I can kick off the weekend in style! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Good for you Tink! You have a strong will...all us ladies are NO help! Peer pressure all the way!
> 
> Me...I think I have gone off the deep end with my OPK testing.....
> I had 2 strips left...I did one at 1pm and the other at 3:30...both still looked like they might be positive...so day 3 or 4 of what I thought were positives....
> 
> I ran out and bought a digital test (aka idiot proof test) and it came back negative (no smiley face).
> 
> So, now I am wondering if ANY of the last 4 days are really positive....what if I didn't even reach my peak yet?!?
> 
> Well, I going to try to think positive and just assume I did and I am in my 2ww. I am going to pounce on hubby tonight before he leaves for his trip and then give it all a rest!
> 
> Wish friday would get here already.....what a great start to the weekend it would be with a :bfp: for Tinks!
> 
> Someone pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee gag Lew im trying to push Tink into testing tomorrow and your ruining it :cry: :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Think positive sweetie, ive only guessed this month havnt used anything :dohh: but pretty confident now ive had my fill in the bedroom to cover it :haha:Click to expand...

:brat: Stop wingeing Poppy :haha: :devil: lol


----------



## LEW32

poppy666 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Good for you Tink! You have a strong will...all us ladies are NO help! Peer pressure all the way!
> 
> Me...I think I have gone off the deep end with my OPK testing.....
> I had 2 strips left...I did one at 1pm and the other at 3:30...both still looked like they might be positive...so day 3 or 4 of what I thought were positives....
> 
> I ran out and bought a digital test (aka idiot proof test) and it came back negative (no smiley face).
> 
> So, now I am wondering if ANY of the last 4 days are really positive....what if I didn't even reach my peak yet?!?
> 
> Well, I going to try to think positive and just assume I did and I am in my 2ww. I am going to pounce on hubby tonight before he leaves for his trip and then give it all a rest!
> 
> Wish friday would get here already.....what a great start to the weekend it would be with a :bfp: for Tinks!
> 
> Someone pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee gag Lew im trying to push Tink into testing tomorrow and your ruining it :cry: :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Think positive sweetie, ive only guessed this month havnt used anything :dohh: but pretty confident now ive had my fill in the bedroom to cover it :haha:Click to expand...

....quietly backing out of thread :oops:


:rofl: good one Poppy!


----------



## mothercabbage

so are you testing tmoz tink or do u think youll cope with waiting 3 whole sleeps!!! beg beg nag nag!! :haha:...im getting sleepy i think i may get a sleep outta the way so im one more day past O....oh roll on next week!!


----------



## Mojitogirly

QUOTE=Daisys_mummy;7166210]


Mojitogirly said:


> Evening team ding dong...............lol:haha:
> I know why we're cald that but I can't help the rude thoughts with the ding dong bit..:haha::haha:
> 
> @Mothercabbage - I am exactly same dates as you - due AF 16th, O'd sat/sun & could be tempted to test early - If you're gonna test as early as Mon, let me know how you get on - I'm thinking Thursday would be the earliest for me....:thumbup:
> 
> :thumbup:You guys are all absolute nuts but Im sure we'l all keep each other going during the 2WW.
> 
> @Tinkerbell - these are all VERY good signs:happydance::happydance::happydance: Still keeping my FX :bfn:for you! Can't wait to find out your HPT tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting this.......I'm feeling a bit of pain on my lower left side - don't think its O pain as I had my +OPK sat so not sure- any kinda pain worries me :nope:
> 
> Anyway I'm off to make DH dinner, see you all soon
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: to all xxx


Mojitogirly was that ment to be a :bfp: glad I'm not the only one that gets things tits up:rofl::rofl::rofl: I'm sure we all know what you ment! i was getting a bit of pain in my lower right side earlier but got OPK+ on Sunday and O pain yesterday:shrug:[/QUOTE]

OH MY GOD yes :bfp::bfp::bfp: sorry xx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Good for you Tink! You have a strong will...all us ladies are NO help! Peer pressure all the way!
> 
> Me...I think I have gone off the deep end with my OPK testing.....
> I had 2 strips left...I did one at 1pm and the other at 3:30...both still looked like they might be positive...so day 3 or 4 of what I thought were positives....
> 
> I ran out and bought a digital test (aka idiot proof test) and it came back negative (no smiley face).
> 
> So, now I am wondering if ANY of the last 4 days are really positive....what if I didn't even reach my peak yet?!?
> 
> Well, I going to try to think positive and just assume I did and I am in my 2ww. I am going to pounce on hubby tonight before he leaves for his trip and then give it all a rest!
> 
> Wish friday would get here already.....what a great start to the weekend it would be with a :bfp: for Tinks!
> 
> Someone pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee gag Lew im trying to push Tink into testing tomorrow and your ruining it :cry: :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Think positive sweetie, ive only guessed this month havnt used anything :dohh: but pretty confident now ive had my fill in the bedroom to cover it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :brat: Stop wingeing Poppy :haha: :devil: lolClick to expand...

Oh god that made me laugh, am i wingeing :rofl::rofl::rofl: you aint seen nothing yet wait till we're well and truely in the 2ww :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Good for you Tink! You have a strong will...all us ladies are NO help! Peer pressure all the way!
> 
> Me...I think I have gone off the deep end with my OPK testing.....
> I had 2 strips left...I did one at 1pm and the other at 3:30...both still looked like they might be positive...so day 3 or 4 of what I thought were positives....
> 
> I ran out and bought a digital test (aka idiot proof test) and it came back negative (no smiley face).
> 
> So, now I am wondering if ANY of the last 4 days are really positive....what if I didn't even reach my peak yet?!?
> 
> Well, I going to try to think positive and just assume I did and I am in my 2ww. I am going to pounce on hubby tonight before he leaves for his trip and then give it all a rest!
> 
> Wish friday would get here already.....what a great start to the weekend it would be with a :bfp: for Tinks!
> 
> Someone pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee gag Lew im trying to push Tink into testing tomorrow and your ruining it :cry: :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Think positive sweetie, ive only guessed this month havnt used anything :dohh: but pretty confident now ive had my fill in the bedroom to cover it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ....quietly backing out of thread :oops:
> 
> 
> :rofl: good one Poppy!Click to expand...

Oi! :gun: You guys will wait patiently or else...... Dont ya all know I'm already on the edge :muaha: :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> so are you testing tmoz tink or do u think youll cope with waiting 3 whole sleeps!!! beg beg nag nag!! :haha:...im getting sleepy i think i may get a sleep outta the way so im one more day past O....oh roll on next week!!

I'll see how I feel in the morning....... :haha: Talking of morning, I think I'm gonna get me into bed. Nighty nighty ding dongers :wave:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> so are you testing tmoz tink or do u think youll cope with waiting 3 whole sleeps!!! beg beg nag nag!! :haha:...im getting sleepy i think i may get a sleep outta the way so im one more day past O....oh roll on next week!!
> 
> I'll see how I feel in the morning....... :haha: Talking of morning, I think I'm gonna get me into bed. Nighty nighty ding dongers :wave:Click to expand...

well if you manage to hold off then your stronger than me! id be pissing on a stick now!!! lol :haha:....going to bed myself now im pooped! have a great day/evening all my ding dong friends ...:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## LEW32

night night Tinks!


----------



## poppy666

I took the tests out lol

Will respect you decision :hugs: :hugs: I need a brew all this shouting made me dry :haha:


----------



## poppy666

*Nite ladies & Tink *


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> hey girlies has anyone had a looky on October BFP thread, they have 2 BFP already!
> 
> So pleased for those ladies:happydance:
> 
> I only look over there to see how many posts they got we well overtaken them :haha::haha: But wow im gonna go peep now, well done October thread... ANOTHER reason why we need Tinks BFP flashing :dohh: im gonna sshhh now :blush:Click to expand...

Really? i posted there a few times and keeping an eye on them, better go and congratulate! Good for them!


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> yey tink!!! :test: tmoz and ill be good til fri if its a feint positive...pk ive just read that your going to an appointment at school, that seems weird as im sat here in my js's thinking of going up to bed!!:haha:...hope all goes well...xx


I thought the same! What the hell would you have a meeting with the teacher this time of the night???? Then i realised you're in Florida :dohh:


----------



## Jrie1

Nite Nite Tink, I hope you test in the AM and get ur BFP! Can't wait to see the pic of it! :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Night night ladies who are off to bed :wave:


----------



## babydream

Tink you are such a tease!!!!! :wacko: I wanna wake up for your :bfp: I'm so sleepy i think i'm just gonna sleep while dh does the work on top of me. Iwonder if he can put the softcup up for me. 

Good night everyone :sleep:


----------



## Damita

:haha: 

I'm off to bed in 30 minutes..


----------



## Jrie1

Nite nite all who are goin to sleep.... I'm in NY its only 530 here so I won't b goin to sleep for awhile :-/... Sleep tite! Can't wait to wake up to the awaiting b f p!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

this bloody thread drives me nuts x


----------



## poppy666

LOL evening mrsamyrach, why it drive you nuts? x


----------



## mrsamyrach

fecking pages and pages and pages and pages


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hello lovely ladies! 

I'm new here, and am so impressed by the support and encouragement that you are all so generously providing each other!

Hope it's not too late in the game to throw in my post for an Oct 19 test. AF due on Oct 19 and boy, am I hoping she doesn't visit for a looong time to come! I'm 27, DH is 30, and this is our 4th cycle TTC. 

I've been taking prenatal vits for the last 8-9 months. Didn't temp or check CM for the first 2 TTC cycles. My first attempt at basal body temping last month had me worried that I might have a short luteal phase (10 days from dip in temps to last day before AF). I have armed myself with some OTC progesterone cream (Emerita Pro-gest, 20 mg each application) to use after I Ov. My OPK test strips (brand name ClinicalGuard) that I bought off Amazon indicated a +ve surge yesterday, but no dip or sharp rise in temps today. Also just POAS just now and got a -ve. So I'm not sure I have ovulated? DH and I BD'ed last 2 nights so I hope we're covered :) 

Thanks for reading the long introductory ramble. I promise subsequent posts will be easier on you ladies :) 
Hope to hear from you all, and goodluck and BABYDUST to you all!!!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

mrsamyrach said:


> fecking pages and pages and pages and pages

:rofl::rofl::rofl: i know exactly what you mean, last couple of days I've read about 10 pages then cheated and gone to the latest post.


----------



## LEW32

Welcome ladybeautiful! 

Figuring out when you O is such a confusing thing, but it sounds like you do have your bases covered!

FXing for many :bfp: this month. I am expecting :af: around Oct 18th, so should PROBABLY wait to test until that day, but I am sure I will cave before that. 
There are quite a few ladies on here that will be testing around that time....

Good luck and :dust: to you!!!!!!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

hello ladyb, it's never too late to join after all we're all in it together, welcome aboard, Fx'd you O soon thats if you havn't done so already:thumbup:


----------



## mrsamyrach

ladybeautiful said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> I'm new here, and am so impressed by the support and encouragement that you are all so generously providing each other!
> 
> Hope it's not too late in the game to throw in my post for an Oct 19 test. AF due on Oct 19 and boy, am I hoping she doesn't visit for a looong time to come! I'm 27, DH is 30, and this is our 4th cycle TTC.
> 
> I've been taking prenatal vits for the last 8-9 months. Didn't temp or check CM for the first 2 TTC cycles. My first attempt at basal body temping last month had me worried that I might have a short luteal phase (10 days from dip in temps to last day before AF). I have armed myself with some OTC progesterone cream (Emerita Pro-gest, 20 mg each application) to use after I Ov. My OPK test strips (brand name ClinicalGuard) that I bought off Amazon indicated a +ve surge yesterday, but no dip or sharp rise in temps today. Also just POAS just now and got a -ve. So I'm not sure I have ovulated? DH and I BD'ed last 2 nights so I hope we're covered :)
> 
> Thanks for reading the long introductory ramble. I promise subsequent posts will be easier on you ladies :)
> Hope to hear from you all, and goodluck and BABYDUST to you all!!!

alright lady welcome to the nuthouse full of hormonal and dirty biatches talking constantly bout shagging are you prepared luv lol????


----------



## pk2of8

mrsamyrach said:


> fecking pages and pages and pages and pages

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: mrs you have a way with words.... LOLz :haha: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## gisalove29

I hope you are all well. I am new to this, well new to actually blogging. I've been a "reader" for a while now and always thought I'd never actually write anything because I'd never get to that point...Well, here I am..12 months ttc and feeling hopeless.

I am 28, dh is 32 and amazing. As far as I know, right now our infertility is unexplained. I ovulate every month and DH results came back normal. 

Well this was my first month on Clomid 50mg days 5-9. Doc started me on it because he thinks it could help and my luteal phase has been between 10-12 days and could use a couple of more days. So everything was going well and 6 days ago (11dpo) I began to spot. I thought it was the beginning of my period, so I cried a little, drank some wine and got over it. After that I became concerned/ hopeful because 5 days later I was still spotting (no blood). Called my doc and he said to take a preg test the following morning. So I did this morning, still spotting but got a :bfn:...I called the doc and he said to go in tomorrow for blood work so that they could rule out pregnancy and determine whether I should start clomid again. So I became hopeful again..

Well I just started my period, heavy and red (sorry, tmi) and I feel very sad, alone, hopeless and scared. Again, my husband is amazing but I would love to hear what you ladies have to say. Its hard for my husband to relate or for me to relate to any of my friends because the ones that have been trying are already pregnant.

Any words of wisdom? Could really use a pick-me-up :flower:


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> fecking pages and pages and pages and pages
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: mrs you have a way with words.... LOLz :haha: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

wellllllllll bloody hell it does my head in i need a book mark


----------



## Daisys_mummy

ladies I'm of to catch some ZzZzZzZz's chat tomorrow

Much love and:dust:


----------



## pk2of8

babydream said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> yey tink!!! :test: tmoz and ill be good til fri if its a feint positive...pk ive just read that your going to an appointment at school, that seems weird as im sat here in my js's thinking of going up to bed!!:haha:...hope all goes well...xx
> 
> 
> I thought the same! What the hell would you have a meeting with the teacher this time of the night???? Then i realised you're in Florida :dohh:Click to expand...

lol yeah it was only 4:30 in the afternoon when we went...we're 5 hours behind you girls in the UK, i think is what we determined earlier in the thread. :dohh: makes it a little awkward for good morning's and good night's but that's ok...we catch up! :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## mrsamyrach

gisalove29 said:


> I hope you are all well. I am new to this, well new to actually blogging. I've been a "reader" for a while now and always thought I'd never actually write anything because I'd never get to that point...Well, here I am..12 months ttc and feeling hopeless.
> 
> I am 28, dh is 32 and amazing. As far as I know, right now our infertility is unexplained. I ovulate every month and DH results came back normal.
> 
> Well this was my first month on Clomid 50mg days 5-9. Doc started me on it because he thinks it could help and my luteal phase has been between 10-12 days and could use a couple of more days. So everything was going well and 6 days ago (11dpo) I began to spot. I thought it was the beginning of my period, so I cried a little, drank some wine and got over it. After that I became concerned/ hopeful because 5 days later I was still spotting (no blood). Called my doc and he said to take a preg test the following morning. So I did this morning, still spotting but got a :bfn:...I called the doc and he said to go in tomorrow for blood work so that they could rule out pregnancy and determine whether I should start clomid again. So I became hopeful again..
> 
> Well I just started my period, heavy and red (sorry, tmi) and I feel very sad, alone, hopeless and scared. Again, my husband is amazing but I would love to hear what you ladies have to say. Its hard for my husband to relate or for me to relate to any of my friends because the ones that have been trying are already pregnant.
> 
> Any words of wisdom? Could really use a pick-me-up :flower:

na then luv ive been ttc for 11 years x everything comes to those who wait
theres nothing worse when bloody af turns up but you have to pick yourself up and start again every dirty lass on this thread has been there and done it
by the way welcome to nuthouse xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

Bloody helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll now im moist

george michael on sky grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrxxxxxxx
id turn him bleeding straight


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Awww i think i love you :rofl::rofl: Keep at her think Tinks gonna cave in soon with us blagging her head :haha: sshhh i'll take over whilst your gone :thumbup:
> 
> Have fun at the school Pk and see you later :hugs:

awww i love you too poppy:hugs::kiss: i hope you have lots of :dust: dreams tonight sweetie and i'll catch ya tomorrow!! 

PS: have any of you girls noticed this NEW smiley????? :holly: what the hell is this????? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

mrsamyrach said:


> Bloody helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll now im moist
> 
> george michael on sky grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrxxxxxxx
> id turn him bleeding straight

well my goodness mrsamy....... :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> ladybeautiful said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> I'm new here, and am so impressed by the support and encouragement that you are all so generously providing each other!
> 
> Hope it's not too late in the game to throw in my post for an Oct 19 test. AF due on Oct 19 and boy, am I hoping she doesn't visit for a looong time to come! I'm 27, DH is 30, and this is our 4th cycle TTC.
> 
> I've been taking prenatal vits for the last 8-9 months. Didn't temp or check CM for the first 2 TTC cycles. My first attempt at basal body temping last month had me worried that I might have a short luteal phase (10 days from dip in temps to last day before AF). I have armed myself with some OTC progesterone cream (Emerita Pro-gest, 20 mg each application) to use after I Ov. My OPK test strips (brand name ClinicalGuard) that I bought off Amazon indicated a +ve surge yesterday, but no dip or sharp rise in temps today. Also just POAS just now and got a -ve. So I'm not sure I have ovulated? DH and I BD'ed last 2 nights so I hope we're covered :)
> 
> Thanks for reading the long introductory ramble. I promise subsequent posts will be easier on you ladies :)
> Hope to hear from you all, and goodluck and BABYDUST to you all!!!
> 
> alright lady welcome to the nuthouse full of hormonal and dirty biatches talking constantly bout shagging are you prepared luv lol????Click to expand...

mrsamyrach being number 1 dirty bitch but she's funny as so cheers our day up, welcome sweetie i also test 18/19th if i can hold out that long :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

welcome new girlies! coreythestar and ladybeautiful and gisalove29!!! :hugs: we're glad to have you here and i'll add your names to our ever-growing list!! :happydance: 

gisalove, hun i'm sorry you're having such a hard time with it right now. like mrsamy said, it'll come. we've not all been ttc so long as you, but we do understand the disappointment and feelings when :witch: shows up! we'll get ya through sweetie! just have a rest tonight and read through some of our early posts in this thread when af was here for the majority of us...it'll give you a laugh, and laughter heals the soul :flower: along with :sex: :haha: (at least that's what i tell my dh!! :winkwink:) 

anyway, to all you new girls, rant or say whatever you need here...we'll be here for ya! :hugs: 

big :hug: and :dust: to you sweeties!!


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> Bloody helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll now im moist
> 
> george michael on sky grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrxxxxxxx
> id turn him bleeding straight
> 
> well my goodness mrsamy....... :winkwink:Click to expand...

Vin Diesel does it for me corrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladybeautiful said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> I'm new here, and am so impressed by the support and encouragement that you are all so generously providing each other!
> 
> Hope it's not too late in the game to throw in my post for an Oct 19 test. AF due on Oct 19 and boy, am I hoping she doesn't visit for a looong time to come! I'm 27, DH is 30, and this is our 4th cycle TTC.
> 
> I've been taking prenatal vits for the last 8-9 months. Didn't temp or check CM for the first 2 TTC cycles. My first attempt at basal body temping last month had me worried that I might have a short luteal phase (10 days from dip in temps to last day before AF). I have armed myself with some OTC progesterone cream (Emerita Pro-gest, 20 mg each application) to use after I Ov. My OPK test strips (brand name ClinicalGuard) that I bought off Amazon indicated a +ve surge yesterday, but no dip or sharp rise in temps today. Also just POAS just now and got a -ve. So I'm not sure I have ovulated? DH and I BD'ed last 2 nights so I hope we're covered :)
> 
> Thanks for reading the long introductory ramble. I promise subsequent posts will be easier on you ladies :)
> Hope to hear from you all, and goodluck and BABYDUST to you all!!!
> 
> alright lady welcome to the nuthouse full of hormonal and dirty biatches talking constantly bout shagging are you prepared luv lol????Click to expand...
> 
> mrsamyrach being number 1 dirty bitch but she's funny as so cheers our day up, welcome sweetie i also test 18/19th if i can hold out that long :hugs:Click to expand...

cheeky bitch:blush:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Awww i think i love you :rofl::rofl: Keep at her think Tinks gonna cave in soon with us blagging her head :haha: sshhh i'll take over whilst your gone :thumbup:
> 
> Have fun at the school Pk and see you later :hugs:
> 
> awww i love you too poppy:hugs::kiss: i hope you have lots of :dust: dreams tonight sweetie and i'll catch ya tomorrow!!
> 
> PS: have any of you girls noticed this NEW smiley????? :holly: what the hell is this????? :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

They my tits next week :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

i could do with a bib while george is on cos im dribbling all over hes bloody scrumptious


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Awww i think i love you :rofl::rofl: Keep at her think Tinks gonna cave in soon with us blagging her head :haha: sshhh i'll take over whilst your gone :thumbup:
> 
> Have fun at the school Pk and see you later :hugs:
> 
> awww i love you too poppy:hugs::kiss: i hope you have lots of :dust: dreams tonight sweetie and i'll catch ya tomorrow!!
> 
> PS: have any of you girls noticed this NEW smiley????? :holly: what the hell is this????? :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> They my tits next week :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

they my tits now all 38g x


----------



## poppy666

gisalove29 said:


> I hope you are all well. I am new to this, well new to actually blogging. I've been a "reader" for a while now and always thought I'd never actually write anything because I'd never get to that point...Well, here I am..12 months ttc and feeling hopeless.
> 
> I am 28, dh is 32 and amazing. As far as I know, right now our infertility is unexplained. I ovulate every month and DH results came back normal.
> 
> Well this was my first month on Clomid 50mg days 5-9. Doc started me on it because he thinks it could help and my luteal phase has been between 10-12 days and could use a couple of more days. So everything was going well and 6 days ago (11dpo) I began to spot. I thought it was the beginning of my period, so I cried a little, drank some wine and got over it. After that I became concerned/ hopeful because 5 days later I was still spotting (no blood). Called my doc and he said to take a preg test the following morning. So I did this morning, still spotting but got a :bfn:...I called the doc and he said to go in tomorrow for blood work so that they could rule out pregnancy and determine whether I should start clomid again. So I became hopeful again..
> 
> Well I just started my period, heavy and red (sorry, tmi) and I feel very sad, alone, hopeless and scared. Again, my husband is amazing but I would love to hear what you ladies have to say. Its hard for my husband to relate or for me to relate to any of my friends because the ones that have been trying are already pregnant.
> 
> Any words of wisdom? Could really use a pick-me-up :flower:

Welcome aboard sweetie :flower:

Me and my dh was diagnosed with unexplained infertility a few years back and went for IVF under the NHS ( 3 free goes) we got to the stage where i had to start treatment to self inject to stimulate my ovaries but i had a scan before that and they found a tiny cyst on my left ovary so told me to go on the Pill for 6wks to shrink it, but a few weeks after that i suffered a Pulmonary Embolism so the ICSI treatment was halted for 6mths.

Anyways before i went back we went out for the weekend and got totally rat arsed lol and only bedded once that month and bingo i got my BFP that month, so there is hope sweetie just not been your time yet :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Morning ladies, anyone tried to post from an iPhone in a moving car??? Don't! It's hard! On the way to work dh is driving. How is everyone? Welcome new girls, you'll get all the support you need in here. Ooops, accident on M1 miles of queue ahead of us. F***!

It took me 15mins to get my stupid softcup off this morning, but we dtd last night was completely satisfied! My Jenny reading came, she predicts my bfp in December from the cycle starting in oct and EDD 31 aug or 8 sept, it's a boy! Haha! I'm hoping for a +opk today cd15. 

Mrsamyrach, you are the dirtiest girl ever but I love your style!!!

Tink!!!! BFP????


----------



## Damita

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Awww i think i love you :rofl::rofl: Keep at her think Tinks gonna cave in soon with us blagging her head :haha: sshhh i'll take over whilst your gone :thumbup:
> 
> Have fun at the school Pk and see you later :hugs:
> 
> awww i love you too poppy:hugs::kiss: i hope you have lots of :dust: dreams tonight sweetie and i'll catch ya tomorrow!!
> 
> PS: have any of you girls noticed this NEW smiley????? :holly: what the hell is this????? :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> They my tits next week :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> they my tits now all 38g xClick to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: ha ha ha ha ha ha!!


----------



## Damita

gisalove29 said:


> I hope you are all well. I am new to this, well new to actually blogging. I've been a "reader" for a while now and always thought I'd never actually write anything because I'd never get to that point...Well, here I am..12 months ttc and feeling hopeless.
> 
> I am 28, dh is 32 and amazing. As far as I know, right now our infertility is unexplained. I ovulate every month and DH results came back normal.
> 
> Well this was my first month on Clomid 50mg days 5-9. Doc started me on it because he thinks it could help and my luteal phase has been between 10-12 days and could use a couple of more days. So everything was going well and 6 days ago (11dpo) I began to spot. I thought it was the beginning of my period, so I cried a little, drank some wine and got over it. After that I became concerned/ hopeful because 5 days later I was still spotting (no blood). Called my doc and he said to take a preg test the following morning. So I did this morning, still spotting but got a :bfn:...I called the doc and he said to go in tomorrow for blood work so that they could rule out pregnancy and determine whether I should start clomid again. So I became hopeful again..
> 
> Well I just started my period, heavy and red (sorry, tmi) and I feel very sad, alone, hopeless and scared. Again, my husband is amazing but I would love to hear what you ladies have to say. Its hard for my husband to relate or for me to relate to any of my friends because the ones that have been trying are already pregnant.
> 
> Any words of wisdom? Could really use a pick-me-up :flower:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so sorry hunny, wish I had some advice just some big hugs but welcome to our little group :flower:


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> Morning ladies, anyone tried to post from an iPhone in a moving car??? Don't! It's hard! On the way to work dh is driving. How is everyone? Welcome new girls, you'll get all the support you need in here. Ooops, accident on M1 miles of queue ahead of us. F***!
> 
> It took me 15mins to get my stupid softcup off this morning, but we dtd last night was completely satisfied! My Jenny reading came, she predicts my bfp in December from the cycle starting in oct and EDD 31 aug or 8 sept, it's a boy! Haha! I'm hoping for a +opk today cd15.
> 
> Mrsamyrach, you are the dirtiest girl ever but I love your style!!!
> 
> Tink!!!! BFP????

Morning, yay :dance: I got the jizz last night too, I can feel ovulation coming on, I have the pains in my sides like I did last month :happydance:


----------



## natalies1982

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I got my peak :happydance:

and we :sex: last night to so hopefully the :spermy: will make contact


----------



## TTC82

I am having a minor meltdown here, think I just need someone to tell me to stop being stupid! I got my peak on my cbfm on Monday, and we dtd that night. I then had the second peak yesterday but we didn't have the energy to dtd - do you think its too late if we do it today? Or is there a chance we have covered our bases by doing it on the first peak?! Never had a peak before so now I am totally stressing that we have messed it up!

Why is ttc making me such a mentalist?!?!


----------



## Damita

Woooohooooo to Peak!!!!

I wouldn't worry, maybe cover it by doing it tonight?


----------



## mrsamyrach

TTC82 said:


> I am having a minor meltdown here, think I just need someone to tell me to stop being stupid! I got my peak on my cbfm on Monday, and we dtd that night. I then had the second peak yesterday but we didn't have the energy to dtd - do you think its too late if we do it today? Or is there a chance we have covered our bases by doing it on the first peak?! Never had a peak before so now I am totally stressing that we have messed it up!
> 
> Why is ttc making me such a mentalist?!?!

i dont know hun im the same as you had a peak monday shagged
same yeterday but hubby was throwing up so didnt want dog breath on me lol
i also shagged on sunday when i had a high


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all,:wave: any news from tink yet? 
@MRSAMYRACH your feckin funny!!! love reading your posts but im with poppy! vin diesel does it for me too, george michael likes to w**k rather than :sex: :haha:
@HELLOOOOOOO to the new ladies, welcome to our crazy thread!:wacko: you join it sane but will leave it mental but FX with a :bfp: too..
well i think i totally messed up this cycle, its ok though its my 1st cycle TTC,so im still learning, we DTD on +OPK night but not since, just not had the energy, too much :sex: b4 O day...oh well ill test next week and we shall see whats what..
the new smiley:holly:is my nextdoor neighbour!!!!! lolololol..:finger: this 1 made me laugh too...hope you all have a wonderfully productive day!!!!
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

like i said id turn him bleeding straight
well im feeling bit crappy this morning snotty nose and bloody workmen turned up this morning with an attitude telling me to lock up my dogs so told him to feck off and come back when hes had an happy pill


----------



## mothercabbage

@MRSAMYRACH are you leaking :spermy: from your nose? thats because your full to the brim hunni, being the ding dongs No1 dirty biatch!! :rofl: what are the workmen for any hoo? nice new kitchen?? xx :hug: xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> @MRSAMYRACH are you leaking :spermy: from your nose? thats because your full to the brim hunni, being the ding dongs No1 dirty biatch!! :rofl: what are the workmen for any hoo? nice new kitchen?? xx :hug: xx

awwwww good god noooooooo upstairs needs replastering to be honest house needs blowing up

might help if i got porridge(my staffie)who looks like a barrel on legs off my lap


----------



## Damita

:haha:

No, no tink yet :(


----------



## Daisys_mummy

mothercabbage said:


> morning all,:wave: any news from tink yet?
> @MRSAMYRACH your feckin funny!!! love reading your posts but im with poppy! vin diesel does it for me too, george michael likes to w**k rather than :sex: :haha:
> @HELLOOOOOOO to the new ladies, welcome to our crazy thread!:wacko: you join it sane but will leave it mental but FX with a :bfp: too..
> well i think i totally messed up this cycle, its ok though its my 1st cycle TTC,so im still learning, we DTD on +OPK night but not since, just not had the energy, too much :sex: b4 O day...oh well ill test next week and we shall see whats what..
> the new smiley:holly:is my nextdoor neighbour!!!!! lolololol..:finger: this 1 made me laugh too...hope you all have a wonderfully productive day!!!!
> :hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxx

Got to agree with both you and poppy, Vin Diesel deffo does it for me too!!!!

Mothercabbage looks like we're both in the same boat then dtd on +OPK but none since, will just have to wait and see, hopefully it's enougth to catch an eggy:hugs:

Where the hell is Tinks, I hope she has good news:happydance:


----------



## mrsamyrach

right guys im proper dying feel chite gonna go back to bed laters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

mrsamyrach said:


> right guys im proper dying feel chite gonna go back to bed laters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope you feel better soon huni:hugs:


----------



## Damita

mrsamyrach said:


> right guys im proper dying feel chite gonna go back to bed laters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope you feel better soon, night :hugs:


----------



## windswept

Hey Ladies

I will be testing on 22 October - am currently 24 days into a 38 day cycle, ovulation due tomorrow... 

I am hopeful, but not overly positive about this cycle. Learnt so much about my body this cycle though - BBT, CM, etc - and am prepared for learning even more next cycle, if I have to!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## mothercabbage

bye @mrsamyrach!! hope you feel better after a sleep....TINK where are you? i get the feeling she is avoiding us? :haha: @daisysmummy...do u think we messed up by not :sex: after +OPK? we dtd on +opk day but not after...i get the feeling its not gonna be a :bfp: im looking at next week(ish)....


----------



## Damita

Good luck :)


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> bye @mrsamyrach!! hope you feel better after a sleep....TINK where are you? i get the feeling she is avoiding us? :haha: @daisysmummy...do u think we messed up by not :sex: after +OPK? we dtd on +opk day but not after...i get the feeling its not gonna be a :bfp: im looking at next week(ish)....

:haha: I think she is avoiding us, hope she is okay..


----------



## mothercabbage

windswept said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I will be testing on 22 October - am currently 24 days into a 38 day cycle, ovulation due tomorrow...
> 
> I am hopeful, but not overly positive about this cycle. Learnt so much about my body this cycle though - BBT, CM, etc - and am prepared for learning even more next cycle, if I have to!
> 
> Good luck ladies!

hi windswept, welcome to our HUGE thread hope you can keep up...im due for testing on 16th but i know ill cave b4 that....do you use OPK? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

Damita said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> bye @mrsamyrach!! hope you feel better after a sleep....TINK where are you? i get the feeling she is avoiding us? :haha: @daisysmummy...do u think we messed up by not :sex: after +OPK? we dtd on +opk day but not after...i get the feeling its not gonna be a :bfp: im looking at next week(ish)....
> 
> :haha: I think she is avoiding us, hope she is okay..Click to expand...

i would avoid us too!!! :haha: hope shes ok too...maybe still in bed....ZZZzzzz x


----------



## Hopes314

babydream said:


> Morning ladies, anyone tried to post from an iPhone in a moving car??? Don't! It's hard! On the way to work dh is driving. How is everyone? Welcome new girls, you'll get all the support you need in here. Ooops, accident on M1 miles of queue ahead of us. F***!
> 
> It took me 15mins to get my stupid softcup off this morning, but we dtd last night was completely satisfied! My Jenny reading came, she predicts my bfp in December from the cycle starting in oct and EDD 31 aug or 8 sept, it's a boy! Haha! I'm hoping for a +opk today cd15.
> 
> Mrsamyrach, you are the dirtiest girl ever but I love your style!!!
> 
> Tink!!!! BFP????


i'm thinking of trying the softcups this cycle and i am terrified! i feel like i am either going to injure myself somehow or get the cup stuck in there lol. but we are ready to try something new here and get this moving. ..please tell me you never actually hurt yourself with one lol or got one REALLY stuck?:wacko:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> bye @mrsamyrach!! hope you feel better after a sleep....TINK where are you? i get the feeling she is avoiding us? :haha: @daisysmummy...do u think we messed up by not :sex: after +OPK? we dtd on +opk day but not after...i get the feeling its not gonna be a :bfp: im looking at next week(ish)....
> 
> :haha: I think she is avoiding us, hope she is okay..Click to expand...
> 
> i would avoid us too!!! :haha: hope shes ok too...maybe still in bed....ZZZzzzz xClick to expand...

:haha: we are scary ;) yeah maybe :)


----------



## poppy666

*TINK GET YOUR ASS IN HERE *​
Morning Ding Dongs & welcome windswept :flower:
Mothercabbage loving your new avatar :thumbup: . Dirty biatch hope your feeling better soon sweetie...

I havnt bedded since i OV'd was tempted to just pick a random stranger and see if he'd ablige, but they all mingers around here :rofl::rofl:. Anyways wouldnt worry girls they say its better to have the :spermy: there lying in wait to jump the egg so FX :hugs:

Hope Tink ok :kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

pk2of8 said:


> PS: have any of you girls noticed this NEW smiley????? :holly: what the hell is this????? :rofl::rofl:

oh my gosh! lol


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, anyone tried to post from an iPhone in a moving car??? Don't! It's hard! On the way to work dh is driving. How is everyone? Welcome new girls, you'll get all the support you need in here. Ooops, accident on M1 miles of queue ahead of us. F***!
> 
> It took me 15mins to get my stupid softcup off this morning, but we dtd last night was completely satisfied! My Jenny reading came, she predicts my bfp in December from the cycle starting in oct and EDD 31 aug or 8 sept, it's a boy! Haha! I'm hoping for a +opk today cd15.
> 
> Mrsamyrach, you are the dirtiest girl ever but I love your style!!!
> 
> Tink!!!! BFP????
> 
> 
> i'm thinking of trying the softcups this cycle and i am terrified! i feel like i am either going to injure myself somehow or get the cup stuck in there lol. but we are ready to try something new here and get this moving. ..please tell me you never actually hurt yourself with one lol or got one REALLY stuck?:wacko:Click to expand...

Id have the fear of getting one stuck and having to explain myself in the A&E how i got it stuck :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, anyone tried to post from an iPhone in a moving car??? Don't! It's hard! On the way to work dh is driving. How is everyone? Welcome new girls, you'll get all the support you need in here. Ooops, accident on M1 miles of queue ahead of us. F***!
> 
> It took me 15mins to get my stupid softcup off this morning, but we dtd last night was completely satisfied! My Jenny reading came, she predicts my bfp in December from the cycle starting in oct and EDD 31 aug or 8 sept, it's a boy! Haha! I'm hoping for a +opk today cd15.
> 
> Mrsamyrach, you are the dirtiest girl ever but I love your style!!!
> 
> Tink!!!! BFP????
> 
> 
> i'm thinking of trying the softcups this cycle and i am terrified! i feel like i am either going to injure myself somehow or get the cup stuck in there lol. but we are ready to try something new here and get this moving. ..please tell me you never actually hurt yourself with one lol or got one REALLY stuck?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Id have the fear of getting one stuck and having to explain myself in the A&E how i got it stuck :haha:Click to expand...

well I'll be sure to post when I'm in the hospital waiting to have the stupid plastic cup removed from my vag. :thumbup:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

mothercabbage said:


> bye @mrsamyrach!! hope you feel better after a sleep....TINK where are you? i get the feeling she is avoiding us? :haha: @daisysmummy...do u think we messed up by not :sex: after +OPK? we dtd on +opk day but not after...i get the feeling its not gonna be a :bfp: im looking at next week(ish)....

Nope don't think we messed up at all, as poppy said thinks it's better to have a supply of:spermy:ready for when the eggy makes an entrance! But theres always space for a bit of doubt:haha:

Still feeling quite positive about this cycle but don't want to get too carried away only to crash and burn if Af turns up.

I've been NTNP for about 2.5 yrs and this will be 3rd month ttc


----------



## windswept

Thanks for your welcomes!

I haven't been using OPK until yesterday, but had started to monitor my BBT and my CM this month. Looking like I am at my most fertile just now, but have had worries over whether or not am ovulating before now, so really hope I get a BBT spike very soon to avoid those nasty tests.

Tried not to make it clinical - just wanted to enjoy the experience, but with uncertainty I have gotten more interested in what my body is doing. And learnt a whole lot more abbreviations in the process!

We'd love a little one to come soon, but trying not to let it overtake our lives. I have found it really amazing how many on the forum have been trying for so long, and all the different hoops some have to go through to become Mums.

I hope we are all lucky - very soon!

Cx


----------



## mothercabbage

Daisys_mummy said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> bye @mrsamyrach!! hope you feel better after a sleep....TINK where are you? i get the feeling she is avoiding us? :haha: @daisysmummy...do u think we messed up by not :sex: after +OPK? we dtd on +opk day but not after...i get the feeling its not gonna be a :bfp: im looking at next week(ish)....
> 
> Nope don't think we messed up at all, as poppy said thinks it's better to have a supply of:spermy:ready for when the eggy makes an entrance! But theres always space for a bit of doubt:haha:
> 
> Still feeling quite positive about this cycle but don't want to get too carried away only to crash and burn if Af turns up.
> 
> I've been NTNP for about 2.5 yrs and this will be 3rd month ttcClick to expand...

ok im with you then....im going to take some of your PMA and think i had a good stash of :spermy: up there waiting, we dtd quite alot right b4 O...so FX...
and i stole my avatar from another lady on here, just had to have it!!!!:blush::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

windswept said:


> Thanks for your welcomes!
> 
> I haven't been using OPK until yesterday, but had started to monitor my BBT and my CM this month. Looking like I am at my most fertile just now, but have had worries over whether or not am ovulating before now, so really hope I get a BBT spike very soon to avoid those nasty tests.
> 
> Tried not to make it clinical - just wanted to enjoy the experience, but with uncertainty I have gotten more interested in what my body is doing. And learnt a whole lot more abbreviations in the process!
> 
> We'd love a little one to come soon, but trying not to let it overtake our lives. I have found it really amazing how many on the forum have been trying for so long, and all the different hoops some have to go through to become Mums.
> 
> I hope we are all lucky - very soon!
> 
> Cx

i remember when i was TTC my son, i came off the pill, had a withdrawal bleed from that, counted 14 days from that then :sex: and wham!!! 9 month later connor came into the world, this time im enjoying the whole experiance(?spelling) ive learnt alot thro all my friends on here and made some ace mates to go through pregnancy with!!! love you all ding dongs!!!!!!!:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dont be getting all mushy now :haha: we got good stock up there and in a good enviroment they can live up to 5 days or more with what ive read :hugs:


----------



## windswept

Poppy & mothercabbage - can I be in your cycle buddy list?! I am close to both your cycles... Thanks for the support ladies, it's good to have 'met' y'all as it can be a pretty lonely thing, this conceiving malarky!


----------



## mothercabbage

i hope so poppy!!! i read up to 7 in excellent environment!!! FX....and as for being mushy. sorry!!! wont happen again :blush: lol


----------



## mothercabbage

windswept said:


> Poppy & mothercabbage - can I be in your cycle buddy list?! I am close to both your cycles... Thanks for the support ladies, it's good to have 'met' y'all as it can be a pretty lonely thing, this conceiving malarky!

oooooooooooo yea ill add ya now!!!:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## windswept

I got me a ticker! That was the test post - happy to see my ticker up and running!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

windswept said:


> I got me a ticker! That was the test post - happy to see my ticker up and running!!!

added ya....nice ticker too!!! i see your fetile just now!!! get to bed quick lol :sex: your OH like mad...every other day from now on...i see your from scotland...where abouts? my OH is from aberdeen, after i met him we stayed there for two yrs then moved back to england where i am from.....:happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

Good Morning Lady Ding Dongs! :hugs::kiss:

i hope tink is ok too :hugs: worried about her...

i'm in the same place as most of you girls, but we didn't dtd as often as we usually do b/c of the row we had over the weekend. :dohh: sucks. i'm positive i ov'd yesterday. was dry all day and big temp rise this morning, so that's it for me. either it worked or it didn't. ugh. well it's going to be hard not to symptom spot but tbh using the "specific signs" section on ff i think will help me not to b/c it makes me really think twice about my "symptoms" before i make a permanent record of them. if that makes sense??:wacko:

anyways, i use the softcups every month for af. i've been using them since april. last month i tried using them for ttc, but still :bfn: for me. so i figured i'd try not using them this time and if another bfn then try using them again after bd'ing next cycle. eh, we'll see. i love using them for af. i've never had one get stuck and they're way cleaner than using tampons for me and no risk of tss. we talked about this earlier in the thread too...i'll see if i can find the page # and post it for you girls :flower:

well, just wanted to pop on and say good morning girlies! gotta take a shower and get the kids off to school now... i'll be on again later! :kiss:


----------



## babydream

Hi ladies, welcome windswept! I think softcups are helpful Hopes, but bloody scary? I think my cervix is quite low atm so didn't go as high as it did before. It's hard to get it off b/c I have short fingers and the conceive+ lub is making it slippery. I was so frustrated, thought I'd have to go to A&E but I would not care, they say it's common haha, encouraging! Thank god I can fit two fingers up! 

Gotta go, be back later, keep the craziness going nutters!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

pk2of8 said:


> Good Morning Lady Ding Dongs! :hugs::kiss:
> 
> i hope tink is ok too :hugs: worried about her...
> 
> i'm in the same place as most of you girls, but we didn't dtd as often as we usually do b/c of the row we had over the weekend. :dohh: sucks. i'm positive i ov'd yesterday. was dry all day and big temp rise this morning, so that's it for me. either it worked or it didn't. ugh. well it's going to be hard not to symptom spot but tbh using the "specific signs" section on ff i think will help me not to b/c it makes me really think twice about my "symptoms" before i make a permanent record of them. if that makes sense??:wacko:
> 
> anyways, i use the softcups every month for af. i've been using them since april. last month i tried using them for ttc, but still :bfn: for me. so i figured i'd try not using them this time and if another bfn then try using them again after bd'ing next cycle. eh, we'll see. i love using them for af. i've never had one get stuck and they're way cleaner than using tampons for me and no risk of tss. we talked about this earlier in the thread too...i'll see if i can find the page # and post it for you girls :flower:
> 
> well, just wanted to pop on and say good morning girlies! gotta take a shower and get the kids off to school now... i'll be on again later! :kiss:

Are soft cup like moon cups then? ive heard of them....have a great day pk...:hug:


----------



## windswept

mothercabbage said:


> windswept said:
> 
> 
> I got me a ticker! That was the test post - happy to see my ticker up and running!!!
> 
> added ya....nice ticker too!!! i see your fetile just now!!! get to bed quick lol :sex: your OH like mad...every other day from now on...i see your from scotland...where abouts? my OH is from aberdeen, after i met him we stayed there for two yrs then moved back to england where i am from.....:happydance:Click to expand...

Yup, planning lots of action! When folk suggest 'every other day' action, is there a reason for this? We are quite happy to give it a go every day!

I spent 6 months in Aberdeen... But am a West Coast girl at heart - living in the Outer Hebrides now, and loving it! Thus, the windswept name... W've had a gale for the past week!

How did you enjoy Ab?


----------



## mothercabbage

i spy tink on the veiwing list ...any news hunni xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> i hope so poppy!!! i read up to 7 in excellent environment!!! FX....and as for being mushy. sorry!!! wont happen again :blush: lol

Good girl :rofl: Windswept ive added you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

windswept said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> windswept said:
> 
> 
> I got me a ticker! That was the test post - happy to see my ticker up and running!!!
> 
> added ya....nice ticker too!!! i see your fetile just now!!! get to bed quick lol :sex: your OH like mad...every other day from now on...i see your from scotland...where abouts? my OH is from aberdeen, after i met him we stayed there for two yrs then moved back to england where i am from.....:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, planning lots of action! When folk suggest 'every other day' action, is there a reason for this? We are quite happy to give it a go every day!
> 
> I spent 6 months in Aberdeen... But am a West Coast girl at heart - living in the Outer Hebrides now, and loving it! Thus, the windswept name... W've had a gale for the past week!
> 
> How did you enjoy Ab?Click to expand...

apparently every other day is better, gives a chance for your OH to build up better stronger :spermy: and aberdeen was ok, too cold n grey for me tho!!!


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Lady Ding Dongs! :hugs::kiss:
> 
> i hope tink is ok too :hugs: worried about her...
> 
> i'm in the same place as most of you girls, but we didn't dtd as often as we usually do b/c of the row we had over the weekend. :dohh: sucks. i'm positive i ov'd yesterday. was dry all day and big temp rise this morning, so that's it for me. either it worked or it didn't. ugh. well it's going to be hard not to symptom spot but tbh using the "specific signs" section on ff i think will help me not to b/c it makes me really think twice about my "symptoms" before i make a permanent record of them. if that makes sense??:wacko:
> 
> anyways, i use the softcups every month for af. i've been using them since april. last month i tried using them for ttc, but still :bfn: for me. so i figured i'd try not using them this time and if another bfn then try using them again after bd'ing next cycle. eh, we'll see. i love using them for af. i've never had one get stuck and they're way cleaner than using tampons for me and no risk of tss. we talked about this earlier in the thread too...i'll see if i can find the page # and post it for you girls :flower:
> 
> well, just wanted to pop on and say good morning girlies! gotta take a shower and get the kids off to school now... i'll be on again later! :kiss:
> 
> Are soft cup like moon cups then? ive heard of them....have a great day pk...:hug:Click to expand...

yeah they're used for the same stuff as all those other cups. A lot of people use the softcups for ttc though because they fit around the cervix and supposedly keep everything up a little higher, so its a good way to keep spermies up near the cervix a while longer. we shall see..


----------



## windswept

apparently every other day is better, gives a chance for your OH to build up better stronger :spermy: and aberdeen was ok, too cold n grey for me tho



Ahhh - and here's me thinking you can't get enough! Maybe I'll give him a wee break tonight/in the morning then - or is that bad timing? 

Aberdeen is pretty grey and cold - unlike the Heb, which is brown and wet/windy!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> i spy tink on the veiwing list ...any news hunni xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ooooooooooooooo Tink where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :haha: how do you know when she viewing? i always forget to log off here x


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> windswept said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> windswept said:
> 
> 
> I got me a ticker! That was the test post - happy to see my ticker up and running!!!
> 
> added ya....nice ticker too!!! i see your fetile just now!!! get to bed quick lol :sex: your OH like mad...every other day from now on...i see your from scotland...where abouts? my OH is from aberdeen, after i met him we stayed there for two yrs then moved back to england where i am from.....:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, planning lots of action! When folk suggest 'every other day' action, is there a reason for this? We are quite happy to give it a go every day!
> 
> I spent 6 months in Aberdeen... But am a West Coast girl at heart - living in the Outer Hebrides now, and loving it! Thus, the windswept name... W've had a gale for the past week!
> 
> How did you enjoy Ab?Click to expand...
> 
> apparently every other day is better, gives a chance for your OH to build up better stronger :spermy: and aberdeen was ok, too cold n grey for me tho!!!Click to expand...

I read something about couples who do it every day under perfect circumstances 37% are successful and for couples who do every other day its 33%. And I have heard that its pretty common for every day to be too much and it lowers sperm count like you said. Which is probably why doing it twice as often only increases the likelihood by 4%. 
https://www.babymed.com/sex-getting-pregnant/how-often-sex-during-fertile-days-when-ttc


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> Good Morning Lady Ding Dongs! :hugs::kiss:
> 
> i hope tink is ok too :hugs: worried about her...
> 
> i'm in the same place as most of you girls, but we didn't dtd as often as we usually do b/c of the row we had over the weekend. :dohh: sucks. i'm positive i ov'd yesterday. was dry all day and big temp rise this morning, so that's it for me. either it worked or it didn't. ugh. well it's going to be hard not to symptom spot but tbh using the "specific signs" section on ff i think will help me not to b/c it makes me really think twice about my "symptoms" before i make a permanent record of them. if that makes sense??:wacko:
> 
> anyways, i use the softcups every month for af. i've been using them since april. last month i tried using them for ttc, but still :bfn: for me. so i figured i'd try not using them this time and if another bfn then try using them again after bd'ing next cycle. eh, we'll see. i love using them for af. i've never had one get stuck and they're way cleaner than using tampons for me and no risk of tss. we talked about this earlier in the thread too...i'll see if i can find the page # and post it for you girls :flower:
> 
> well, just wanted to pop on and say good morning girlies! gotta take a shower and get the kids off to school now... i'll be on again later! :kiss:

Morning sweetie enjoy the school run and see you later :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i spy tink on the veiwing list ...any news hunni xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Ooooooooooooooo Tink where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :haha: how do you know when she viewing? i always forget to log off here xClick to expand...

scroll down past where u type a new message...there is a list of who's veiwing the thread and how many guests are, its on the left at bottom of page..........


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Sorry Windswept, I havn't said hi to you yet:dohh:

How rude of me:blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its ok gals! I'm alright!

Got a call this morning at 6:30 from my friend who had been in agony all night with pain in her arm for no apparent reason. Cause I am in the health profession, she called me first. I offered to take her A&E. Just got back, her hubbys with her now. 

So I didn't test lol DONT YELL AT ME :rofl: I also had a tiny bit of spotting again this morning so I'm gonna try and relax and wait. Unless you gals push me into otherwise :rofl: x


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Its ok gals! I'm alright!
> 
> Got a call this morning at 6:30 from my friend who had been in agony all night with pain in her arm for no apparent reason. Cause I am in the health profession, she called me first. I offered to take her A&E. Just got back, her hubbys with her now.
> 
> So I didn't test lol DONT YELL AT ME :rofl: I also had a tiny bit of spotting again this morning so I'm gonna try and relax and wait. Unless you gals push me into otherwise :rolf: x

The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i spy tink on the veiwing list ...any news hunni xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Ooooooooooooooo Tink where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :haha: how do you know when she viewing? i always forget to log off here xClick to expand...
> 
> scroll down past where u type a new message...there is a list of who's veiwing the thread and how many guests are, its on the left at bottom of page..........Click to expand...

I see it lol learn something new everyday.... but if you left it logged on and went about your buisness your name would just be stuck there wouldnt it? x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ahh Glad your ok huni, hope your friend's ok and feels better soon!

Everyones been worrying about ya sweet


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Its ok gals! I'm alright!
> 
> Got a call this morning at 6:30 from my friend who had been in agony all night with pain in her arm for no apparent reason. Cause I am in the health profession, she called me first. I offered to take her A&E. Just got back, her hubbys with her now.
> 
> So I didn't test lol DONT YELL AT ME :rofl: I also had a tiny bit of spotting again this morning so I'm gonna try and relax and wait. Unless you gals push me into otherwise :rolf: x
> 
> The anticipation is killing me!Click to expand...

:haha: Yeah It is me too. Might hold and do the IC this evening. But whats with all this spotting? theres nothing much there, but its been since Sat? Temps are still up, wierd....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww ding dongs :hug: :hugs: :hug: you are the sweetest bunch of BnB'ers. Sorry to have worried you. Silly life getting in the way of BnB time huh :rofl: x


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Its ok gals! I'm alright!
> 
> Got a call this morning at 6:30 from my friend who had been in agony all night with pain in her arm for no apparent reason. Cause I am in the health profession, she called me first. I offered to take her A&E. Just got back, her hubbys with her now.
> 
> So I didn't test lol DONT YELL AT ME :rofl: I also had a tiny bit of spotting again this morning so I'm gonna try and relax and wait. Unless you gals push me into otherwise :rolf: x
> 
> The anticipation is killing me!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Yeah It is me too. Might hold and do the IC this evening. But whats with all this spotting? theres nothing much there, but its been since Sat? Temps are still up, wierd....Click to expand...

LOL that is SO me when I came to this thread! But yours looks way more promising, look at that chart! Are your cycles usually really regular? Whoo!


----------



## Damita

Aw hun hope your friend is okay :)


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Its ok gals! I'm alright!
> 
> Got a call this morning at 6:30 from my friend who had been in agony all night with pain in her arm for no apparent reason. Cause I am in the health profession, she called me first. I offered to take her A&E. Just got back, her hubbys with her now.
> 
> So I didn't test lol DONT YELL AT ME :rofl: I also had a tiny bit of spotting again this morning so I'm gonna try and relax and wait. Unless you gals push me into otherwise :rofl: x

Shoot me now!!!! :dohh: Tinker Tinker hold that bladder now for 2hrs noooooooooooooo drinking then PLEASE :test: cos i cant function today without seeing it :cry::cry:

Pretty please :haha:


----------



## Damita

:haha:


----------



## TTC82

Thanks for putting my mind at ease, my oh said I was over reacting! He has promised to dtd tonight just to be on the safe side!


----------



## PJ32

Afternoon all, hope everyone is good today, and hope your friend's alright tink!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: either that or depress you all day when i post a BFN or and feint one. I fear its bad news, with all this spotting. Surly it should stop now?

Hopes: My cycles are very regular usually. Between 27-28 days. If I spot, its usually the day before or after sex if I'm due on. Never had spotting this early.

Can decide if its a good or a bad sign! grrrrrrrrr x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks for the well wishes for my friend! She was in agony the poor luv. Hope she gets seen to quickly!


----------



## mothercabbage

@TINK well i have no idea whether its a good or bad sign, but FX its a good sign, and poppys right nooooooooo drinking now n hold ur p for a few hours then :test:....but only if you want to :haha:...hope your friends ok.....:hug:
found this, it seems an interesting read....bout spotting in early preg....https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/bleedingearlypregexpert/


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> @TINK well i have no idea whether its a good or bad sign, but FX its a good sign, and poppys right nooooooooo drinking now n hold ur p for a few hours then :test:....but only if you want to :haha:...hope your friends ok.....:hug:

Yeah hope your friends ok sweetie, hmmmm think me and mothercabbage need gagging :haha: but if you wanna pee n test today we wont hold it against ya honest :dance::yipee::rofl: ok i shut up now :dohh:


----------



## PJ32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :rofl: either that or depress you all day when i post a BFN or and feint one. I fear its bad news, with all this spotting. Surly it should stop now?
> 
> Hopes: My cycles are very regular usually. Between 27-28 days. If I spot, its usually the day before or after sex if I'm due on. Never had spotting this early.
> 
> Can decide if its a good or a bad sign! grrrrrrrrr x

:hug: FX for you hun


----------



## mothercabbage

yea shut up poppy! :haha: :rofl:..(only kidding xx).....im going to trawl the net now for some freebies!!.....2ww is crappy crap crap!!!!


----------



## pk2of8

glad you're ok tink!! :hugs: hope your friend will be ok too! ouch! 

i hate testing i think, even though i always end up doing it inevitably! :wacko: i just hate :hissy: seeing the :bfn: :sad2: ... most of the time i'd rather go on symptom spotting and pretending, thinking it still might be possible until :witch: shows up. oh man, this 2ww is gonna suck!!! i don't think we dtd enough. damn it. :brat: stupid dh....*mumble mumble complain compain* :dohh:

@windswept--welcome to the group hun! glad to have you! :hugs:


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> i hope so poppy!!! i read up to 7 in excellent environment!!! FX....and as for being mushy. sorry!!! wont happen again :blush: lol

MC...what do they consider an excellent environment??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just done my last IC, after the HUGE pressure you guys put on me :rofl: And guess what? not even a BFN :rofl: almost blank, and a 'squint for it' control line. Trust me to save the dud test for last.

Well I have 2 FR, and 2CB digis. NOT going to waste them, hubby said he knows where they are and will check if i try and use one early. He's right, it would be a silly waste to use them up now. 

Spotting stopped again. Was pinky this morning, and now almost nothing but a light brownish bogey kinda thing. NICE. lol Got mild twinges on my right side, kinda like O pains. x


----------



## mothercabbage

lots of cm, dark n warm? im not sure but i bet we all have an excellent environment!!! lol


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Just done my last IC, after the HUGE pressure you guys put on me :rofl: And guess what? not even a BFN :rofl: almost blank, and a 'squint for it' control line. Trust me to save the dud test for last.
> 
> Well I have 2 FR, and 2CB digis. NOT going to waste them, hubby said he knows where they are and will check if i try and use one early. He's right, it would be a silly waste to use them up now.
> 
> Spotting stopped again. Was pinky this morning, and now almost nothing but a light brownish bogey kinda thing. NICE. lol Got mild twinges on my right side, kinda like O pains. x

stupid test!!! well we'll just have to be patient wont we..are you waiting for af due day then? and is that friday?......:hug: and FX for fri xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Just done my last IC, after the HUGE pressure you guys put on me :rofl: And guess what? not even a BFN :rofl: almost blank, and a 'squint for it' control line. Trust me to save the dud test for last.
> 
> Well I have 2 FR, and 2CB digis. NOT going to waste them, hubby said he knows where they are and will check if i try and use one early. He's right, it would be a silly waste to use them up now.
> 
> Spotting stopped again. Was pinky this morning, and now almost nothing but a light brownish bogey kinda thing. NICE. lol Got mild twinges on my right side, kinda like O pains. x
> 
> stupid test!!! well we'll just have to be patient wont we..are you waiting for af due day then? and is that friday?......:hug: and FX for fri xxClick to expand...

Well I think its Friday, but could just as easily be Sat. But I'll use one of the FRER's on Friday morning x


----------



## China girl

Excuse my manners this morning/afternoon

:wave:Welcome Windswept:wave:
Massive:hug:to ya Tink, glad your ok & I hope your friend gets better as well.


----------



## mothercabbage

cant wait tink...my turn after the weekend!!!! poas addict, im going to town to get a huge supply of HPT this afternoon!!!! how much do digi's cost? x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> lots of cm, dark n warm? im not sure but i bet we all have an excellent environment!!! lol

Dark, warm & Vin Diesel on top........... thats what i call an excellent enviroment :rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Just done my last IC, after the HUGE pressure you guys put on me :rofl: And guess what? not even a BFN :rofl: almost blank, and a 'squint for it' control line. Trust me to save the dud test for last.
> 
> Well I have 2 FR, and 2CB digis. NOT going to waste them, hubby said he knows where they are and will check if i try and use one early. He's right, it would be a silly waste to use them up now.
> 
> Spotting stopped again. Was pinky this morning, and now almost nothing but a light brownish bogey kinda thing. NICE. lol Got mild twinges on my right side, kinda like O pains. x

Who gave you HUGE pressure? Let me at them i sort em for you :haha: Arghhhhhhhh friday now lol dont worry that be implantation bleeding i bet ya :hugs:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> lots of cm, dark n warm? im not sure but i bet we all have an excellent environment!!! lol
> 
> Dark, warm & Vin Diesel on top........... thats what i call an excellent enviroment :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Huni...I could not agree with you more!!!...That man is delicious:wohoo:
Well I think I have created an excellent environment for my :spermy: from Sunday. Cause after we shagged I started getting the CM on Monday & still have it today. So gonna:sex: tonight and see what happens.


----------



## LEW32

Hello all and welcome all newcomers!!!

Tink- I can't believe you FINALLY caved and got a DUD! I am FXing for you and wishing Friday would get here in a hurry!!!!!

@Poppy, Mother, Daisy and PK- it sounds like we are all in the same boat. I had grand plans for a nice :sex: session last night, but it did not happen! So, no BDing the past 3 days (right around my peak).
I am keeping my PMA that we all :sex: enough before Oing...my friend who is 7 months pregnant said that she only fell preggers when she did it EARLIER than she thought - so that's a good sign!!!

And seriously...what the HELL is this??? :holly: :rofl: I assume its ginormous BBs, but kinda looks like something else! :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> cant wait tink...my turn after the weekend!!!! poas addict, im going to town to get a huge supply of HPT this afternoon!!!! how much do digi's cost? x

I can't remember, a little more than the others though. Oh how badly I want to pee on them and have them flash up pregnant before my eyes! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:holly::holly::rofl:rofl


----------



## mrsamyrach

im up out of my cesspit with my cowprint babygro on
not going out
think ov has finished
only did it twice


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Hello all and welcome all newcomers!!!
> 
> Tink- I can't believe you FINALLY caved and got a DUD! I am FXing for you and wishing Friday would get here in a hurry!!!!!
> 
> @Poppy, Mother, Daisy and PK- it sounds like we are all in the same boat. I had grand plans for a nice :sex: session last night, but it did not happen! So, no BDing the past 3 days (right around my peak).
> I am keeping my PMA that we all :sex: enough before Oing...my friend who is 7 months pregnant said that she only fell preggers when she did it EARLIER than she thought - so that's a good sign!!!
> 
> And seriously...what the HELL is this??? :holly: :rofl: I assume its ginormous BBs, but kinda looks like something else! :rofl:

Yeah my dh balls dragging next week cos i dont need his bits again :haha:


----------



## PJ32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :holly::holly::rofl:rofl

What in hells bells are they?


I think this is my fav, been wanting an excuse to use this one for a while 

:flasher:


----------



## babydream

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :holly::holly::rofl:rofl

Bloody hilarious!! Glad your ok tink, hope your friend is better. I do think it's implantation bleeding babe! Can't wait to see! Poppy should deff sort the person out who's giving you pressure! :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

some of the smileys are ace, make me chuckle....:wohoo:<----this one is mad i love it:trouble:<----this one is for OH if he ever refuses me again!!!!!!<:argh:<----just funny!!!!:loo:<----this one is OH on loo whilst POAS addicts are needing the toilet:comp:<----this is ding dongs lol:mamafy:<----and this one is my mother in law-to be....:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :holly::holly::rofl:rofl
> 
> Bloody hilarious!! Glad your ok tink, hope your friend is better. I do think it's implantation bleeding babe! Can't wait to see! Poppy should deff sort the person out who's giving you pressure! :winkwink:Click to expand...

does that mean poppy is coming to get me :argh: lol x


----------



## PJ32

Yay another day done, off home to get some action in!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Yeah, Poppy really should... :rofl:


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :holly::holly::rofl:rofl
> 
> Bloody hilarious!! Glad your ok tink, hope your friend is better. I do think it's implantation bleeding babe! Can't wait to see! Poppy should deff sort the person out who's giving you pressure! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> does that mean poppy is coming to get me :argh: lol xClick to expand...

:awww::awww:

Do you pressure tink the most??? I meant poppy herself :happydance:


----------



## LEW32

mothercabbage said:


> some of the smileys are ace, make me chuckle....:wohoo:<----this one is mad i love it:trouble:<----this one is for OH if he ever refuses me again!!!!!!<:argh:<----just funny!!!!:loo:<----this one is OH on loo whilst POAS addicts are needing the toilet:comp:<----this is ding dongs lol:mamafy:<----and this one is my mother in law-to be....:rofl:

:rofl: HILARIOUS!!!!!!

This will be me if :af: shows her ugly face 
:drunk:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :holly::holly::rofl:rofl
> 
> Bloody hilarious!! Glad your ok tink, hope your friend is better. I do think it's implantation bleeding babe! Can't wait to see! Poppy should deff sort the person out who's giving you pressure! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> does that mean poppy is coming to get me :argh: lol xClick to expand...
> 
> :awww::awww:
> 
> Do you pressure tink the most??? I meant poppy herself :happydance:Click to expand...

Ha ha! Awwww, to be honest I kinda like the pressure, it keeps up my PMA :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

All I can say team ding dong, is "just you wait till test time" I'm gonna make you pee and pee till you cant Pee no more... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TTC2308

Gosh Girls, it just took 30 minutes to read what was written since yesterday at 4:00. Good Morning to all. Tink.....I cant wait until Friday....:sulk: I am anxious to see your :bfp: :test::test:

Hello to all the newbies....Team Ding Dong is absolutely crazy and is harsh when it comes to peer pressure. :happydance: Its only because we are excited about all of the :sex: that goes on here. We are :spermy: snatchers.

:dust: to all!!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

:flasher: come on baby you know you want it


----------



## mothercabbage

yea i think poppy's the worst for pressure!!! :rofl:...its not meeeeeee :blush: honest!!!:rofl:....im thinking tuesday or wednesday will be the earliest possible for me...but got AF pains now...i think.....and CM is yellowy....maybe the :witch: will get me b4 test time!!!!!.....:growlmad:....xx


----------



## LEW32

mothercabbage said:


> yea i think poppy's the worst for pressure!!! :rofl:...its not meeeeeee :blush: honest!!!:rofl:....im thinking tuesday or wednesday will be the earliest possible for me...but got AF pains now...i think.....and CM is yellowy....maybe the :witch: will get me b4 test time!!!!!.....:growlmad:....xx

Isn't it early for AF pains for you Mother? 
Are you regular?

I think the earliest I could test would be next Friday... a week after Tink gets her :bfp:!

Does anyone else thing that the :witch: should look more menacing? Or maybe the fact that she is smiling so sweetly is MORE evil...hmmmm


----------



## mothercabbage

LEW32 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> yea i think poppy's the worst for pressure!!! :rofl:...its not meeeeeee :blush: honest!!!:rofl:....im thinking tuesday or wednesday will be the earliest possible for me...but got AF pains now...i think.....and CM is yellowy....maybe the :witch: will get me b4 test time!!!!!.....:growlmad:....xx
> 
> Isn't it early for AF pains for you Mother?
> Are you regular?
> 
> I think the earliest I could test would be next Friday... a week after Tink gets her :bfp:!
> 
> Does anyone else thing that the :witch: should look more menacing? Or maybe the fact that she is smiling so sweetly is MORE evil...hmmmmClick to expand...

next friday would make me 13dpo....im deffo testing b4 that!!! going for 10dpo...got a frer test that tells you up to 6 days b4 af due....im happy to waste it and get more....and yea i used to be regular but this is 1st cycle after BC so i dunno wots going on in there really....


----------



## mothercabbage

any one know why my (.)(.) would be itchy?...wots all that about?....could be biscuit crumbs!!!! :rofl: but its not ?Hhhmmmm


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> any one know why my (.)(.) would be itchy?...wots all that about?....could be biscuit crumbs!!!! :rofl: but its not ?Hhhmmmm

prob scabies


----------



## pk2of8

LEW32 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> yea i think poppy's the worst for pressure!!! :rofl:...its not meeeeeee :blush: honest!!!:rofl:....im thinking tuesday or wednesday will be the earliest possible for me...but got AF pains now...i think.....and CM is yellowy....maybe the :witch: will get me b4 test time!!!!!.....:growlmad:....xx
> 
> Isn't it early for AF pains for you Mother?
> Are you regular?
> 
> I think the earliest I could test would be next Friday... a week after Tink gets her :bfp:!
> 
> Does anyone else thing that the :witch: should look more menacing? Or maybe the fact that she is smiling so sweetly is MORE evil...hmmmmClick to expand...

i think the earliest i could test would be next fri too lew. that would be 10dpo for me. :loopy: :dohh: that's FOREVER from now!!! i suppose that means a lot of "A Baby Story" and all the other baby shows on TLC between now and then. :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> :flasher: come on baby you know you want it

lolz :haha: Hey Mrs, I got me a cowprint allinone :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> any one know why my (.)(.) would be itchy?...wots all that about?....could be biscuit crumbs!!!! :rofl: but its not ?Hhhmmmm
> 
> prob scabiesClick to expand...

i feckin hope not but thanx for your input mrs! :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> yea i think poppy's the worst for pressure!!! :rofl:...its not meeeeeee :blush: honest!!!:rofl:....im thinking tuesday or wednesday will be the earliest possible for me...but got AF pains now...i think.....and CM is yellowy....maybe the :witch: will get me b4 test time!!!!!.....:growlmad:....xx
> 
> Isn't it early for AF pains for you Mother?
> Are you regular?
> 
> I think the earliest I could test would be next Friday... a week after Tink gets her :bfp:!
> 
> Does anyone else thing that the :witch: should look more menacing? Or maybe the fact that she is smiling so sweetly is MORE evil...hmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> next friday would make me 13dpo....im deffo testing b4 that!!! going for 10dpo...got a frer test that tells you up to 6 days b4 af due....im happy to waste it and get more....and yea i used to be regular but this is 1st cycle after BC so i dunno wots going on in there really....Click to expand...

So thats Tuesday MC? Ooooh not long! :happydance: POAS POAS :haha: X


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> any one know why my (.)(.) would be itchy?...wots all that about?....could be biscuit crumbs!!!! :rofl: but its not ?Hhhmmmm

i've read that itchy bb's are a symptom of preggers!!!:happydance::happydance: or that it means your bb's are growing... either way, i'd be thrilled with that! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTC2308 said:


> Gosh Girls, it just took 30 minutes to read what was written since yesterday at 4:00. Good Morning to all. Tink.....I cant wait until Friday....:sulk: I am anxious to see your :bfp: :test::test:
> 
> Hello to all the newbies....Team Ding Dong is absolutely crazy and is harsh when it comes to peer pressure. :happydance: Its only because we are excited about all of the :sex: that goes on here. We are :spermy: snatchers.
> 
> :dust: to all!!!!

You can wait, you must wait! :haha: Stop sayin that or I'll be getting the FRER out in the morning :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: Husband will go MENTAL :rofl:


----------



## TTC82

I am so rubbish on here, can someone please tell me how to add a ticker?!


----------



## mothercabbage

:holly: itchy bb :holly: FX...ill test tuesday then.......excited now,,,whens every one else ready for testing....tink friday me tuesday......


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> any one know why my (.)(.) would be itchy?...wots all that about?....could be biscuit crumbs!!!! :rofl: but its not ?Hhhmmmm
> 
> prob scabiesClick to expand...
> 
> i feckin hope not but thanx for your input mrs! :rofl:Click to expand...

youre welcome is is dr amyrach diploma in shagging and dodgy fadges


----------



## windswept

TTC82 said:


> I am so rubbish on here, can someone please tell me how to add a ticker?!

you seem to have the url bit, so when you go into your signature thingy, click on the little globe thing with the chain around it and paste it in there...

Not sure if that is helpful at all, but worth a try!


----------



## TTC2308

mothercabbage said:


> :holly: itchy bb :holly: FX...ill test tuesday then.......excited now,,,whens every one else ready for testing....tink friday me tuesday......

How about Tink tomorrow....MotherCabbage Monday?? :shrug:


----------



## TTC82

Hopefully my ticker is working now!

We should make a list of who is testing on what date, as I am guessing that about a week form now we will be poas like crazys!


----------



## TTC2308

2 pack frer or rapid result on sale at walgreens $11.99


----------



## LEW32

pk2of8 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> yea i think poppy's the worst for pressure!!! :rofl:...its not meeeeeee :blush: honest!!!:rofl:....im thinking tuesday or wednesday will be the earliest possible for me...but got AF pains now...i think.....and CM is yellowy....maybe the :witch: will get me b4 test time!!!!!.....:growlmad:....xx
> 
> Isn't it early for AF pains for you Mother?
> Are you regular?
> 
> I think the earliest I could test would be next Friday... a week after Tink gets her :bfp:!
> 
> Does anyone else thing that the :witch: should look more menacing? Or maybe the fact that she is smiling so sweetly is MORE evil...hmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> i think the earliest i could test would be next fri too lew. that would be 10dpo for me. :loopy: :dohh: that's FOREVER from now!!! i suppose that means a lot of "A Baby Story" and all the other baby shows on TLC between now and then. :haha:Click to expand...

That would be about 10-11 DPO for me as well! At least we can go through it together- it will be an agonizing wait! I am not due for AF until the 18th, but we can hope for early :bfp:
Cycle buddies?

I will be using Dollar Tree tests, but if they are at all as ambiguous as the OPKs I used, I will probably invest in a digi if there is any doubt!

I just WISH I had :sex: - esp the past few days!!!!


----------



## TTC82

LEW32, I am due on the 18th as well, would love to be cycle buddies if thats ok?


----------



## TTC2308

cvs brand preg test bogo 50% off


----------



## LEW32

TTC82 said:


> LEW32, I am due on the 18th as well, would love to be cycle buddies if thats ok?

Absolutely TTC82! I will start a 'cycle buddy' list in my ticker! :friends:

So.... are you going to wait until the 18th or test sooner? I will probably cave and do one on Friday the 15th...but no sooner...:^o!


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> :flasher: come on baby you know you want it
> 
> lolz :haha: Hey Mrs, I got me a cowprint allinone :happydance:Click to expand...

bloody hellllllllllllllllllll cant i have 1 fecking piece of unique nightwear without no one copying


----------



## mrsamyrach

oi oi oi i want a ticker how do i do it


----------



## TTC2308

mrsamyrach said:


> oi oi oi i want a ticker how do i do it

Click on my ticker and it will take you to the webpage to create one


----------



## mrsamyrach

waheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ive done my ticker


----------



## pk2of8

mrsamyrach said:


> waheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ive done my ticker

good job mrsamy!!! :happydance:


----------



## TTC82

LEW32 said:


> TTC82 said:
> 
> 
> LEW32, I am due on the 18th as well, would love to be cycle buddies if thats ok?
> 
> Absolutely TTC82! I will start a 'cycle buddy' list in my ticker! :friends:
> 
> So.... are you going to wait until the 18th or test sooner? I will probably cave and do one on Friday the 15th...but no sooner...:^o!Click to expand...

Well, its my birthday on the 18th so will prob test the day before as if its another BFN I don't want to find out on my birthday as otherwise I may go a bit crazy. Although we could both test on the 15th if you want and hopefully be able to celebrate a pair of BFPs!


----------



## China girl

mrsamyrach said:


> waheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ive done my ticker

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## China girl

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> any one know why my (.)(.) would be itchy?...wots all that about?....could be biscuit crumbs!!!! :rofl: but its not ?Hhhmmmm
> 
> prob scabiesClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: mrsamy...you are too much!!...LOL


----------



## China girl

TTC82 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC82 said:
> 
> 
> LEW32, I am due on the 18th as well, would love to be cycle buddies if thats ok?
> 
> Absolutely TTC82! I will start a 'cycle buddy' list in my ticker! :friends:
> 
> So.... are you going to wait until the 18th or test sooner? I will probably cave and do one on Friday the 15th...but no sooner...:^o!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, its my birthday on the 18th so will prob test the day before as if its another BFN I don't want to find out on my birthday as otherwise I may go a bit crazy. Although we could both test on the 15th if you want and hopefully be able to celebrate a pair of BFPs!Click to expand...

Ooooh...what a great birthday present that would be!!!:hugs: FX's crossed :flower:


----------



## mrsamyrach

China girl said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> any one know why my (.)(.) would be itchy?...wots all that about?....could be biscuit crumbs!!!! :rofl: but its not ?Hhhmmmm
> 
> prob scabiesClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: mrsamy...you are too much!!...LOLClick to expand...

why thankyou i aim to please xx


----------



## LEW32

a :bfp: would be a GREAT bday present...

FX for you TTC82!


----------



## TTC82

FXd for all of us! Weirdly, this is the first month I have felt really positive. Up till now I have just known it hasn't worked for us, but feel so positive. I think this thread has really helped me to stay sane - although I might not be saying that next week!


----------



## LEW32

TTC82 said:


> FXd for all of us! Weirdly, this is the first month I have felt really positive. Up till now I have just known it hasn't worked for us, but feel so positive. I think this thread has really helped me to stay sane - although I might not be saying that next week!

PMA :wohoo:
I feel like October is going to be a productive month for the Dongers!


----------



## TTC82

And perfectly timed for a christmas announcement!:cold:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :holly::holly::rofl:rofl
> 
> Bloody hilarious!! Glad your ok tink, hope your friend is better. I do think it's implantation bleeding babe! Can't wait to see! Poppy should deff sort the person out who's giving you pressure! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> does that mean poppy is coming to get me :argh: lol xClick to expand...

LOL Ya muppet, now would i harm a hair on your little body :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> yea i think poppy's the worst for pressure!!! :rofl:...its not meeeeeee :blush: honest!!!:rofl:....im thinking tuesday or wednesday will be the earliest possible for me...but got AF pains now...i think.....and CM is yellowy....maybe the :witch: will get me b4 test time!!!!!.....:growlmad:....xx

Ive had mild cramps today and itchy left boob, i swear if that :witch: comes early im gonna bang her out :growlmad:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> yea i think poppy's the worst for pressure!!! :rofl:...its not meeeeeee :blush: honest!!!:rofl:....im thinking tuesday or wednesday will be the earliest possible for me...but got AF pains now...i think.....and CM is yellowy....maybe the :witch: will get me b4 test time!!!!!.....:growlmad:....xx
> 
> Ive had mild cramps today and itchy left boob, i swear if that :witch: comes early im gonna bang her out :growlmad:Click to expand...

No need to bang her out, just chuck some water on her:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S85roJ1bvJY 

Mwwwwwwhhhhaaaaaahahahahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LEW32

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> yea i think poppy's the worst for pressure!!! :rofl:...its not meeeeeee :blush: honest!!!:rofl:....im thinking tuesday or wednesday will be the earliest possible for me...but got AF pains now...i think.....and CM is yellowy....maybe the :witch: will get me b4 test time!!!!!.....:growlmad:....xx
> 
> Ive had mild cramps today and itchy left boob, i swear if that :witch: comes early im gonna bang her out :growlmad:Click to expand...

Nooooooooooooooooo Poppy! We'll drop a house on her if she does show her wretched face!

I have had weird cramping all month...which is abnormal for me...maybe your cramping is a GOOD sign????:hug:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> yea i think poppy's the worst for pressure!!! :rofl:...its not meeeeeee :blush: honest!!!:rofl:....im thinking tuesday or wednesday will be the earliest possible for me...but got AF pains now...i think.....and CM is yellowy....maybe the :witch: will get me b4 test time!!!!!.....:growlmad:....xx
> 
> Ive had mild cramps today and itchy left boob, i swear if that :witch: comes early im gonna bang her out :growlmad:Click to expand...

scabies and trapped wind hahahahahaha


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl:


mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> yea i think poppy's the worst for pressure!!! :rofl:...its not meeeeeee :blush: honest!!!:rofl:....im thinking tuesday or wednesday will be the earliest possible for me...but got AF pains now...i think.....and CM is yellowy....maybe the :witch: will get me b4 test time!!!!!.....:growlmad:....xx
> 
> Ive had mild cramps today and itchy left boob, i swear if that :witch: comes early im gonna bang her out :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> scabies and trapped wind hahahahahahaClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LEW32

I hope you ladies are contagious!

:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> yea i think poppy's the worst for pressure!!! :rofl:...its not meeeeeee :blush: honest!!!:rofl:....im thinking tuesday or wednesday will be the earliest possible for me...but got AF pains now...i think.....and CM is yellowy....maybe the :witch: will get me b4 test time!!!!!.....:growlmad:....xx
> 
> Ive had mild cramps today and itchy left boob, i swear if that :witch: comes early im gonna bang her out :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> No need to bang her out, just chuck some water on her:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S85roJ1bvJY
> 
> MwwwwwwhhhhaaaaaahahahahaaaaaaaaaClick to expand...

She still scary n im an adult now :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Now girlies, don't forget our theme song!!!!! 

Ding Dong the :witch: is dead! Which old :witch:? The wicked :witch:! Ding Dong the wicked :witch: is dead!!! 

:haha: the :witch: never wins girls!!! :happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> I hope you ladies are contagious!
> 
> :rofl:

Think at this rate im gonna have every disease going in the first week reading this thread :haha:


----------



## China girl

LEW32 said:


> I hope you ladies are contagious!
> 
> :rofl:

Oh, they are Lew!!!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm loving going to the toilet this afternoon. Nice clean loo paper. Take that ya haggard ol witch!

@Lew I fear its all VERY contagious, i fear an outbreak of TWW symptom spotting. Medicine is Mrsamyrach!


----------



## poppy666

China girl where you been my little cockle :hugs: you got itchy boobies too? :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

and we don't need a bucket of water to kill the :witch: ... just poas! :rofl: :haha: :rofl: "I'm melting!!! I'm melting!!! mellllllllltinnnnngg!!!!" lol :rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I'm loving going to the toilet this afternoon. Nice clean loo paper. Take that ya haggard ol witch!
> 
> @Lew I fear its all VERY contagious, i fear an outbreak of TWW symptom spotting. Medicine is Mrsamyrach!

RIGHT GUYS LISTEN TO DR AMYRACH DO NOT SYMPTOM SPOT IT WILL DRIVE YOU INSANE
CAN U SEE A LINE CAN YOU NOT SEE A LINE
TAKE A TEST WHEN BITCH IS LATE
I KNOW THE SUSPENSE WILL KILL YOU BUT SO DOES LOOKING FOR SUMMAT THAT AINT THERE
IM DEFO NOT DOING IT THIS MONTH
I WAS FECKING TESTING LAST MONTH FROM 7DPO:wacko:


----------



## LEW32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I'm loving going to the toilet this afternoon. Nice clean loo paper. Take that ya haggard ol witch!
> 
> @Lew I fear its all VERY contagious, i fear an outbreak of TWW symptom spotting. Medicine is Mrsamyrach!

:rofl: can't wait for my itchy :holly: :rofl:

Yah for clean tp!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> and we don't need a bucket of water to kill the :witch: ... just poas! :rofl: :haha: :rofl: "I'm melting!!! I'm melting!!! mellllllllltinnnnngg!!!!" lol :rofl:

HA HA! LOVE IT :haha:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> and we don't need a bucket of water to kill the :witch: ... just poas! :rofl: :haha: :rofl: "I'm melting!!! I'm melting!!! mellllllllltinnnnngg!!!!" lol :rofl:

Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk PK has lot the plot totally, mental a symptom? :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm loving going to the toilet this afternoon. Nice clean loo paper. Take that ya haggard ol witch!
> 
> @Lew I fear its all VERY contagious, i fear an outbreak of TWW symptom spotting. Medicine is Mrsamyrach!
> 
> RIGHT GUYS LISTEN TO DR AMYRACH DO NOT SYMPTOM SPOT IT WILL DRIVE YOU INSANE
> CAN U SEE A LINE CAN YOU NOT SEE A LINE
> TAKE A TEST WHEN BITCH IS LATE
> I KNOW THE SUSPENSE WILL KILL YOU BUT SO DOES LOOKING FOR SUMMAT THAT AINT THERE
> IM DEFO NOT DOING IT THIS MONTH
> I WAS FECKING TESTING LAST MONTH FROM 7DPO:wacko:Click to expand...

Hmmmmmm im gonna try that................ :dohh: 'well if everyone else is gagged or banned from bnb' :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm loving going to the toilet this afternoon. Nice clean loo paper. Take that ya haggard ol witch!
> 
> @Lew I fear its all VERY contagious, i fear an outbreak of TWW symptom spotting. Medicine is Mrsamyrach!
> 
> RIGHT GUYS LISTEN TO DR AMYRACH DO NOT SYMPTOM SPOT IT WILL DRIVE YOU INSANE
> CAN U SEE A LINE CAN YOU NOT SEE A LINE
> TAKE A TEST WHEN BITCH IS LATE
> I KNOW THE SUSPENSE WILL KILL YOU BUT SO DOES LOOKING FOR SUMMAT THAT AINT THERE
> IM DEFO NOT DOING IT THIS MONTH
> I WAS FECKING TESTING LAST MONTH FROM 7DPO:wacko:Click to expand...

Hmmmmmm :ban: Hear that gals? ur banned. 

How long will it last I wonder....:argh: 

Ya know, my bazokkas kinda itch too :holly: :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm loving going to the toilet this afternoon. Nice clean loo paper. Take that ya haggard ol witch!
> 
> @Lew I fear its all VERY contagious, i fear an outbreak of TWW symptom spotting. Medicine is Mrsamyrach!
> 
> :rofl: can't wait for my itchy :holly: :rofl:
> 
> Yah for clean tp!Click to expand...

Clean TP rocks :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl where you been my little cockle :hugs: you got itchy boobies too? :haha:

No itchy boobies yet...all I got is CM:winkwink:
I got a feeling October is our month tho!!!


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm loving going to the toilet this afternoon. Nice clean loo paper. Take that ya haggard ol witch!
> 
> @Lew I fear its all VERY contagious, i fear an outbreak of TWW symptom spotting. Medicine is Mrsamyrach!
> 
> :rofl: can't wait for my itchy :holly: :rofl:
> 
> Yah for clean tp!Click to expand...
> 
> Clean TP rocks :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

Whats TP im lost? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> China girl where you been my little cockle :hugs: you got itchy boobies too? :haha:
> 
> No itchy boobies yet...all I got is CM:winkwink:
> I got a feeling October is our month tho!!!Click to expand...

:thumbup: Sounds very good ChinaGal keep putting it to good use :thumbup: :spermy: likes it :winkwink:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm loving going to the toilet this afternoon. Nice clean loo paper. Take that ya haggard ol witch!
> 
> @Lew I fear its all VERY contagious, i fear an outbreak of TWW symptom spotting. Medicine is Mrsamyrach!
> 
> :rofl: can't wait for my itchy :holly: :rofl:
> 
> Yah for clean tp!Click to expand...
> 
> Clean TP rocks :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Whats TP im lost? xClick to expand...

Clean Toilet paper :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: ie. NO BLOOD. :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> China girl where you been my little cockle :hugs: you got itchy boobies too? :haha:
> 
> No itchy boobies yet...all I got is CM:winkwink:
> I got a feeling October is our month tho!!!Click to expand...

Yeah i got the same CM as yesterday milky x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm loving going to the toilet this afternoon. Nice clean loo paper. Take that ya haggard ol witch!
> 
> @Lew I fear its all VERY contagious, i fear an outbreak of TWW symptom spotting. Medicine is Mrsamyrach!
> 
> :rofl: can't wait for my itchy :holly: :rofl:
> 
> Yah for clean tp!Click to expand...
> 
> Clean TP rocks :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Whats TP im lost? xClick to expand...
> 
> Clean Toilet paper :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: ie. NO BLOOD. :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh what a dick i am :haha:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> China girl where you been my little cockle :hugs: you got itchy boobies too? :haha:
> 
> No itchy boobies yet...all I got is CM:winkwink:
> I got a feeling October is our month tho!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i got the same CM as yesterday milky xClick to expand...

I don't think I'm milky yet...well I guess I will have to find out huh!!:rofl:


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> China girl where you been my little cockle :hugs: you got itchy boobies too? :haha:
> 
> No itchy boobies yet...all I got is CM:winkwink:
> I got a feeling October is our month tho!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: Sounds very good ChinaGal keep putting it to good use :thumbup: :spermy: likes it :winkwink:Click to expand...

I need to get some fresh :spermy: tonight:winkwink::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so i take it every one has now caught my itchy :holly:...:rofl: i cant believe how many posts i have to read to write a response, then when im writing it i 4get what you all said in the first place.....:dohh:....
so anyway, me and OH took a trip to boots!!:wohoo:...got frer tests buy one get one free offer still on....find out upto 6 days b4 AF so thats monday!!!! FX :bfp: and plenty of hcg hormone to give me a bright pink test line!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> yea i think poppy's the worst for pressure!!! :rofl:...its not meeeeeee :blush: honest!!!:rofl:....im thinking tuesday or wednesday will be the earliest possible for me...but got AF pains now...i think.....and CM is yellowy....maybe the :witch: will get me b4 test time!!!!!.....:growlmad:....xx
> 
> Ive had mild cramps today and itchy left boob, i swear if that :witch: comes early im gonna bang her out :growlmad:Click to expand...

im thinking she gonna get me early.....hope not :cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

LEW32 said:


> TTC82 said:
> 
> 
> LEW32, I am due on the 18th as well, would love to be cycle buddies if thats ok?
> 
> Absolutely TTC82! I will start a 'cycle buddy' list in my ticker! :friends:
> 
> So.... are you going to wait until the 18th or test sooner? I will probably cave and do one on Friday the 15th...but no sooner...:^o!Click to expand...

ohhhhhhhhhhh can you add me to your cycle list!!!!:happydance: i got you in mine ......:thumbup:


----------



## LEW32

Of course- done!
:friends:


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Of course- done!
> :friends:

OI OI OI Where's meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee im 18/19th grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

and bloody me tooo im the fecking october entertainment with no bloody buddies

*POPPY*


----------



## mothercabbage

do what she says LEW POPPY is scary...she gonna get me!!!:argh:
only kiddin :haha:
i have got so many HPT now but cant use them yet!!!! POAS POAS i just cant wait to POAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::dohh:


----------



## Damita

Hows everyone?


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> and bloody me tooo im the fecking october entertainment with no bloody buddies
> 
> *POPPY*

your also on my list, but im not on yours!!!!!:cry:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> and bloody me tooo im the fecking october entertainment with no bloody buddies
> 
> *POPPY*

Consider it done Dirty biatch lol mwahhhhhhhhhhhhh x


----------



## LEW32

I think I got you all now...need to add the other ladies still though!


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> and bloody me tooo im the fecking october entertainment with no bloody buddies
> 
> *POPPY*
> 
> your also on my list, but im not on yours!!!!!:cry:Click to expand...

cos i aint got a fecking clue what to do
my bloody cbfm has spat dummy out im on cd16 tells me im high today but i havent even pissed on a stick?
hubby in bed with sickness fecking useless thing no shag again tonight
i swear to god im gonna trade him in for a newer model

breathe................rant over

soooooooooooooooo dont be giving me evils GIRL


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> and bloody me tooo im the fecking october entertainment with no bloody buddies
> 
> *POPPY*
> 
> Consider it done Dirty biatch lol mwahhhhhhhhhhhhh xClick to expand...

well i dont fecking see it lol


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> and bloody me tooo im the fecking october entertainment with no bloody buddies
> 
> *POPPY*
> 
> Consider it done Dirty biatch lol mwahhhhhhhhhhhhh xClick to expand...
> 
> well i dont fecking see it lolClick to expand...

Its fecking on now :rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> and bloody me tooo im the fecking october entertainment with no bloody buddies
> 
> *POPPY*
> 
> Consider it done Dirty biatch lol mwahhhhhhhhhhhhh xClick to expand...
> 
> well i dont fecking see it lolClick to expand...
> 
> Its fecking on now :rofl:Click to expand...

thanks biatch


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> and bloody me tooo im the fecking october entertainment with no bloody buddies
> 
> *POPPY*
> 
> your also on my list, but im not on yours!!!!!:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> cos i aint got a fecking clue what to do
> my bloody cbfm has spat dummy out im on cd16 tells me im high today but i havent even pissed on a stick?
> hubby in bed with sickness fecking useless thing no shag again tonight
> i swear to god im gonna trade him in for a newer model
> 
> breathe................rant over
> 
> soooooooooooooooo dont be giving me evils GIRLClick to expand...

And you say im scary? pmsl x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> and bloody me tooo im the fecking october entertainment with no bloody buddies
> 
> *POPPY*
> 
> Consider it done Dirty biatch lol mwahhhhhhhhhhhhh xClick to expand...
> 
> well i dont fecking see it lolClick to expand...
> 
> Its fecking on now :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks biatchClick to expand...

Go into your signature and just at the bottom put names in, thats all you need to do :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> and bloody me tooo im the fecking october entertainment with no bloody buddies
> 
> *POPPY*
> 
> Consider it done Dirty biatch lol mwahhhhhhhhhhhhh xClick to expand...
> 
> well i dont fecking see it lolClick to expand...
> 
> Its fecking on now :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks biatchClick to expand...
> 
> Go into your signature and just at the bottom put names in, thats all you need to do :hugs:Click to expand...

have you fecking seen how many people are on this thread ill be here all night fgs woman


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> Hows everyone?

INSANE! lol Been a loopy one on here this afternoon. How are you? x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> and bloody me tooo im the fecking october entertainment with no bloody buddies
> 
> *POPPY*
> 
> Consider it done Dirty biatch lol mwahhhhhhhhhhhhh xClick to expand...
> 
> well i dont fecking see it lolClick to expand...
> 
> Its fecking on now :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks biatchClick to expand...
> 
> Go into your signature and just at the bottom put names in, thats all you need to do :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> have you fecking seen how many people are on this thread ill be here all night fgs womanClick to expand...

Just burnt my bloody boil eggs cos of you missy lol ffs that was my tea :cry:


----------



## China girl

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> and bloody me tooo im the fecking october entertainment with no bloody buddies
> 
> *POPPY*
> 
> Consider it done Dirty biatch lol mwahhhhhhhhhhhhh xClick to expand...
> 
> well i dont fecking see it lolClick to expand...
> 
> Its fecking on now :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks biatchClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> and bloody me tooo im the fecking october entertainment with no bloody buddies
> 
> *POPPY*
> 
> Consider it done Dirty biatch lol mwahhhhhhhhhhhhh xClick to expand...
> 
> well i dont fecking see it lolClick to expand...
> 
> Its fecking on now :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks biatchClick to expand...
> 
> Go into your signature and just at the bottom put names in, thats all you need to do :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> have you fecking seen how many people are on this thread ill be here all night fgs womanClick to expand...
> 
> Just burnt my bloody boil eggs cos of you missy lol ffs that was my tea :cry:Click to expand...

eggs??? hope ur not ovulating youll be fsarting on him on vinegar stroke!!!!!!
and dont bloody blame me ya dozy mare its you with stoopid comments


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> and bloody me tooo im the fecking october entertainment with no bloody buddies
> 
> *POPPY*
> 
> Consider it done Dirty biatch lol mwahhhhhhhhhhhhh xClick to expand...
> 
> well i dont fecking see it lolClick to expand...
> 
> Its fecking on now :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks biatchClick to expand...
> 
> Go into your signature and just at the bottom put names in, thats all you need to do :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> have you fecking seen how many people are on this thread ill be here all night fgs womanClick to expand...
> 
> Just burnt my bloody boil eggs cos of you missy lol ffs that was my tea :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> eggs??? hope ur not ovulating youll be fsarting on him on vinegar stroke!!!!!!
> and dont bloody blame me ya dozy mare its you with stoopid commentsClick to expand...

Cos i was replying to your stupid comments :rofl: i got soldiers ready for dipping and my yorks are hard n black............. having weetabix now. Someone gag her pls :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> and bloody me tooo im the fecking october entertainment with no bloody buddies
> 
> *POPPY*
> 
> Consider it done Dirty biatch lol mwahhhhhhhhhhhhh xClick to expand...
> 
> well i dont fecking see it lolClick to expand...
> 
> Its fecking on now :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks biatchClick to expand...
> 
> Go into your signature and just at the bottom put names in, thats all you need to do :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> have you fecking seen how many people are on this thread ill be here all night fgs womanClick to expand...
> 
> Just burnt my bloody boil eggs cos of you missy lol ffs that was my tea :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> eggs??? hope ur not ovulating youll be fsarting on him on vinegar stroke!!!!!!
> and dont bloody blame me ya dozy mare its you with stoopid commentsClick to expand...
> 
> Cos i was replying to your stupid comments :rofl: i got soldiers ready for dipping and my yorks are hard n black............. having weetabix now. Someone gag her pls :haha:Click to expand...

weetabix and soldiers nice.....


----------



## ladybeautiful

WOW!! All I do is go to bed and get some action with DH... and I wake up to 17 pages on here to catch up to! I keep reading n reading and there's more incoming.. phew! :wacko:

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone! Mrsamyrach, you do have a wicked sense of humor! :winkwink:

Looks like there are some more newcomers besides me...hello! :flower:

So hubby and I DTD last night, 3rd night in a row. I believe I was ovulating yesterday (or today latest) and I was desperate to BD but almost didn't happen in spite of all my hints to hubby all day. He went right off to sleep! So I all but forced myself on poor him...! He practically sleep walked through the whole thing :sleep: Not proud of myself :blush: 

Got a slight temp spike this morning, so am probably done ovulating. I think we're both spent :sex:-wise for this month. If no :bfp: this time, then I don't know, it already feels that the pressure of the last 4 cycles has been getting to me :nope:... anyway, FINGERS CROSSED!

Have a good day, y'all!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> and bloody me tooo im the fecking october entertainment with no bloody buddies
> 
> *POPPY*
> 
> Consider it done Dirty biatch lol mwahhhhhhhhhhhhh xClick to expand...
> 
> well i dont fecking see it lolClick to expand...
> 
> Its fecking on now :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks biatchClick to expand...
> 
> Go into your signature and just at the bottom put names in, thats all you need to do :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> have you fecking seen how many people are on this thread ill be here all night fgs womanClick to expand...
> 
> Just burnt my bloody boil eggs cos of you missy lol ffs that was my tea :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> eggs??? hope ur not ovulating youll be fsarting on him on vinegar stroke!!!!!!
> and dont bloody blame me ya dozy mare its you with stoopid commentsClick to expand...
> 
> Cos i was replying to your stupid comments :rofl: i got soldiers ready for dipping and my yorks are hard n black............. having weetabix now. Someone gag her pls :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> weetabix and soldiers nice.....Click to expand...

OWWWWWWHHHHHH arn't we all a bit short tempered tonight, I'm sure thats an early pregnancy sign:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

But since we're on the subject, *Mothercabbage I'm not in your siggie but your in mine*:hissy::hissy::hissy:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ladybeautiful

LEW32, you said you're due on oct 18th too, right? Wanna be cycle buddies pretty pleasE?

I'm gonna try my darnedest best to wait until the day the witch is due. I'm also BBTing so am hoping hoping HOPING for high temps the next 2 weeks...! FX for you too! :)


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> and bloody me tooo im the fecking october entertainment with no bloody buddies
> 
> *POPPY*
> 
> Consider it done Dirty biatch lol mwahhhhhhhhhhhhh xClick to expand...
> 
> well i dont fecking see it lolClick to expand...
> 
> Its fecking on now :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks biatchClick to expand...
> 
> Go into your signature and just at the bottom put names in, thats all you need to do :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> have you fecking seen how many people are on this thread ill be here all night fgs womanClick to expand...
> 
> Just burnt my bloody boil eggs cos of you missy lol ffs that was my tea :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> eggs??? hope ur not ovulating youll be fsarting on him on vinegar stroke!!!!!!
> and dont bloody blame me ya dozy mare its you with stoopid commentsClick to expand...
> 
> Cos i was replying to your stupid comments :rofl: i got soldiers ready for dipping and my yorks are hard n black............. having weetabix now. Someone gag her pls :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> weetabix and soldiers nice.....Click to expand...
> 
> OWWWWWWHHHHHH arn't we all a bit short tempered tonight, I'm sure thats an early pregnancy sign:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> But since we're on the subject, *Mothercabbage I'm not in your siggie but your in mine*:hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

shes bloody nuts crying over hard eggs pmsl


----------



## poppy666

Ohhh and ive had heartburn most of the day too tooo tooooo can i add that :haha:

Dirty biatch shut up lmfao, god i will need sectioning being around you all 2 weeks :ignore: :kiss:


----------



## mrsamyrach

mmmmmmmmmm popppppppy im eating sausage,mash and loads of sproutssssss
mmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummmmmmmmy yummmmmmmmmmmmy x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Ohhh and ive had heartburn most of the day too tooo tooooo can i add that :haha:
> 
> Dirty biatch shut up lmfao, god i will need sectioning being around you all 2 weeks :ignore: :kiss:

stop whinging ya nob:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> mmmmmmmmmm popppppppy im eating sausage,mash and loads of sproutssssss
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummmmmmmmy yummmmmmmmmmmmy x

Piss off !!! grrrrrrrrrrrr :haha: you've had enough sausage lady. I love mash, sausage n salad cream yum x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm popppppppy im eating sausage,mash and loads of sproutssssss
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummmmmmmmy yummmmmmmmmmmmy x
> 
> Piss off !!! grrrrrrrrrrrr :haha: you've had enough sausage lady. I love mash, sausage n salad cream yum xClick to expand...

you are one dirty bitch sausage mash and salad cream bet ur insides are like a cast iron bin:nope:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm popppppppy im eating sausage,mash and loads of sproutssssss
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummmmmmmmy yummmmmmmmmmmmy x
> 
> Piss off !!! grrrrrrrrrrrr :haha: you've had enough sausage lady. I love mash, sausage n salad cream yum xClick to expand...
> 
> you are one dirty bitch sausage mash and salad cream bet ur insides are like a cast iron bin:nope:Click to expand...

Roflmao i dont like sprouts or any kind of veg.. but love salad cream on everything :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm popppppppy im eating sausage,mash and loads of sproutssssss
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummmmmmmmy yummmmmmmmmmmmy x
> 
> Piss off !!! grrrrrrrrrrrr :haha: you've had enough sausage lady. I love mash, sausage n salad cream yum xClick to expand...
> 
> you are one dirty bitch sausage mash and salad cream bet ur insides are like a cast iron bin:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Roflmao i dont like sprouts or any kind of veg.. but love salad cream on everything :hugs:Click to expand...

tramp thats well dirty x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Enough already, at this rate we're all gonna be :loopy:

Oh sorry, forgot we are already:haha:


----------



## LEW32

ladybeautiful said:


> LEW32, you said you're due on oct 18th too, right? Wanna be cycle buddies pretty pleasE?
> 
> I'm gonna try my darnedest best to wait until the day the witch is due. I'm also BBTing so am hoping hoping HOPING for high temps the next 2 weeks...! FX for you too! :)

Absolutely LB- adding you right now!!! So happy to have so many of us!!!


----------



## TTC2308

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm popppppppy im eating sausage,mash and loads of sproutssssss
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummmmmmmmy yummmmmmmmmmmmy x
> 
> Piss off !!! grrrrrrrrrrrr :haha: you've had enough sausage lady. I love mash, sausage n salad cream yum xClick to expand...
> 
> you are one dirty bitch sausage mash and salad cream bet ur insides are like a cast iron bin:nope:Click to expand...

What is salad cream?


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm popppppppy im eating sausage,mash and loads of sproutssssss
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummmmmmmmy yummmmmmmmmmmmy x
> 
> Piss off !!! grrrrrrrrrrrr :haha: you've had enough sausage lady. I love mash, sausage n salad cream yum xClick to expand...
> 
> you are one dirty bitch sausage mash and salad cream bet ur insides are like a cast iron bin:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Roflmao i dont like sprouts or any kind of veg.. but love salad cream on everything :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> tramp thats well dirty xClick to expand...

Its luvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvly :haha: now go shove that sausage in your mouth for a while so i can have my brew in peace :haha: god help me x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm popppppppy im eating sausage,mash and loads of sproutssssss
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummmmmmmmy yummmmmmmmmmmmy x
> 
> Piss off !!! grrrrrrrrrrrr :haha: you've had enough sausage lady. I love mash, sausage n salad cream yum xClick to expand...
> 
> you are one dirty bitch sausage mash and salad cream bet ur insides are like a cast iron bin:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Roflmao i dont like sprouts or any kind of veg.. but love salad cream on everything :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> tramp thats well dirty xClick to expand...
> 
> Its luvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvly :haha: now go shove that sausage in your mouth for a while so i can have my brew in peace :haha: god help me xClick to expand...

dont choke bitch xx


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm popppppppy im eating sausage,mash and loads of sproutssssss
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummmmmmmmy yummmmmmmmmmmmy x
> 
> Piss off !!! grrrrrrrrrrrr :haha: you've had enough sausage lady. I love mash, sausage n salad cream yum xClick to expand...
> 
> you are one dirty bitch sausage mash and salad cream bet ur insides are like a cast iron bin:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Roflmao i dont like sprouts or any kind of veg.. but love salad cream on everything :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> tramp thats well dirty xClick to expand...
> 
> Its luvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvly :haha: now go shove that sausage in your mouth for a while so i can have my brew in peace :haha: god help me xClick to expand...
> 
> dont choke bitch xxClick to expand...

was gonna say same to you but think your mouth can handle a big sausage lmfao now im choking laughing xx


----------



## babydream

S.O.S girls i need help, fast!!!!! 

I just walked in and soon have to go to work again for the night, dh is on his way home. I'm on cd15, according to smep i have to b'd every other day until i get a positive opk. I have ov pain (i think it is) but the stupid thing still didn't give me a smiley face today!!! We b'd last night. should i then skip tonight and b'd tomorrow hoping that i'd have a smiley face????? What do i do?????


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm popppppppy im eating sausage,mash and loads of sproutssssss
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummmmmmmmy yummmmmmmmmmmmy x
> 
> Piss off !!! grrrrrrrrrrrr :haha: you've had enough sausage lady. I love mash, sausage n salad cream yum xClick to expand...
> 
> you are one dirty bitch sausage mash and salad cream bet ur insides are like a cast iron bin:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Roflmao i dont like sprouts or any kind of veg.. but love salad cream on everything :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> tramp thats well dirty xClick to expand...
> 
> Its luvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvly :haha: now go shove that sausage in your mouth for a while so i can have my brew in peace :haha: god help me xClick to expand...
> 
> dont choke bitch xxClick to expand...
> 
> was gonna say same to you but think your mouth can handle a big sausage lmfao now im choking laughing xxClick to expand...

you beeter believe it hunny doesnt touch the sides slides in nicely:thumbup:


----------



## TTC2308

babydream said:


> S.O.S girls i need help, fast!!!!!
> 
> I just walked in and soon have to go to work again for the night, dh is on his way home. I'm on cd15, according to smep i have to b'd every other day until i get a positive opk. I have ov pain (i think it is) but the stupid thing still didn't give me a smiley face today!!! We b'd last night. should i then skip tonight and b'd tomorrow hoping that i'd have a smiley face????? What do i do?????

I would wait until tomorrow since you didnt get a O:) Save all those :spermy: for "O" day.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I dunno about them tests, sorry hun. And the SMEP sounds helpful but too ridgid to me unless you have a man with sperm deficiancy. If I was you I would BD tonight, and tomorrow. But that kinda goes against the plan doesnt it? lol Sorry hun. If you BD yesterday, rest assured you have some :spermy: in there waiting for your egg, so DONT PANIC! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm popppppppy im eating sausage,mash and loads of sproutssssss
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummmmmmmmy yummmmmmmmmmmmy x
> 
> Piss off !!! grrrrrrrrrrrr :haha: you've had enough sausage lady. I love mash, sausage n salad cream yum xClick to expand...
> 
> you are one dirty bitch sausage mash and salad cream bet ur insides are like a cast iron bin:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Roflmao i dont like sprouts or any kind of veg.. but love salad cream on everything :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> tramp thats well dirty xClick to expand...
> 
> Its luvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvly :haha: now go shove that sausage in your mouth for a while so i can have my brew in peace :haha: god help me xClick to expand...
> 
> dont choke bitch xxClick to expand...
> 
> was gonna say same to you but think your mouth can handle a big sausage lmfao now im choking laughing xxClick to expand...
> 
> you beeter believe it hunny doesnt touch the sides slides in nicely:thumbup:Click to expand...

Do you two mind?! I'm trying to eat my dinner... sausage rolls and chips... nice and healthy :haha:


----------



## babydream

Aww thanks girls for the quick reply, i think i'm gonna skip tonight. Dh rushing home from work b'c i told him to! He'll be pissed off! :growlmad:

Just read through 11pages, you are going insane girls! Mad! Mad! Mad! 

Mothercabbage, i had itchy :holly: yesterday but they were really really biscuit crumbs!!! But yes, it is a sign of pregnancy too. 

You talk so much about food i'm gonna have to make something quickly.


----------



## babydream

Anybody added me to their signatures??? How many of us are we??? I need a list!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

babydream said:


> Anybody added me to their signatures??? How many of us are we??? I need a list!!!

sorry luv ive lost plot


----------



## TTC2308

babydream said:


> Anybody added me to their signatures??? How many of us are we??? I need a list!!!

You're added...


----------



## poppy666

Yep your on mine sweetie xx


----------



## babydream

If i missed anyone it's poppy's fault, i copied hers!!! :haha:


----------



## China girl

babydream said:


> Anybody added me to their signatures??? How many of us are we??? I need a list!!!

I gotcha sweetie!!:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> If i missed anyone it's poppy's fault, i copied hers!!! :haha:

Thanks!!! Im getting blamed for alsorts today :rofl:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Babydream I gotcha :flower:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> and we don't need a bucket of water to kill the :witch: ... just poas! :rofl: :haha: :rofl: "I'm melting!!! I'm melting!!! mellllllllltinnnnngg!!!!" lol :rofl:
> 
> Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk PK has lot the plot totally, mental a symptom? :rofl:Click to expand...

at least a symptom of ttc anyway :rofl:


----------



## TTC82

This may be tmi for some, but what does cloudy white discharge represent? I had my cbfm peak on Monday and the second one yesterday. As of today I ahve been nticing some thickish white discharge. Does that mean the cbfm was right and I ovulated? I never seem to notice ewcm but this is defintiely noticeable. Is it a bad sign?


----------



## China girl

Poppy & mrsamyrach has had me :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:all day!!


----------



## babydream

I've just found this on poas.com, might help someone, it helped me to decide...

18. My OPK results don't align with my ovulation pain. Is the OPK wrong? The official medical word for "ovulation pain" is "mittelschmerz," which is the official German name for "I am a jelly donut." Wait, I'm confusing my German phrases. Actually, "mittelschmerz" means, literally "pain in the middle." If you are like me, you grew up hearing "Ow, I'm ovulating" from big sisters or girls at school. Much as I love my sisters, they really didn't know what they were talking about. Who am I kidding? All little sisters love announcing a revelation like that ;) 

Most women don't really feel themselves ovulate. ("I do!" you're exclaiming.) Probably not. ("But look at my chart! It only happens around ovulation!") Yup, happens to me too . . . and it may be occurring the exact moment of ovulation. But in fact, studies on mittelschmerz have shown that a woman is just as likely to have these pains days before ovulation (when the egg follicle is growing, or a build-up of mucus in the Fallopian tubes getting ready for ovulation) or after ovulation (the egg bursts out of its follicle with some force-- sometimes women will experience spotting or moderate bleeding at this time.) Yes, you may actually feel the egg burst out of its follicle at the moment of ovulation-- but you could just as well be feeling the pre- or post-ovulatory effects. Or that burrito. 

Therefore, if your "ovulation pain" doesn't seem to jibe with the timing of your OPK, go with your OPK-- the presence of the hormone in your urine is a much better detector of ovulation than trying to make sense of twinges or tingles in your abdomen. 

For what it's worth, feeling or not feeling "ovulation pain"/mittelschmerz isn't important; some women feel it, some don't, some feel it only sometimes, some are in major pain (up to and including emergency room visits suspecting appendicitis), some are "Hmm, I felt a little twinge." All are variations on normal, and don't mean you are more or less fertile or anything like that. 

Ich bin ein Berliner.


----------



## babydream

TTC82 said:


> This may be tmi for some, but what does cloudy white discharge represent? I had my cbfm peak on Monday and the second one yesterday. As of today I ahve been nticing some thickish white discharge. Does that mean the cbfm was right and I ovulated? I never seem to notice ewcm but this is defintiely noticeable. Is it a bad sign?


Sorry babe, i don't know :shrug:, i don't have a lot of cm, i have to top it up with lubs!! I hope it's a good sign for you tho.:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

well girls i am officially itchy tit lady,,,had to take my bra off n give them a good scratch!!!:holly: wonder why???:wacko: ive had pasta bake for tea but i wouldnt mind some sausage!! (nudge nudge) lol.....


----------



## poppy666

TTC82 said:


> This may be tmi for some, but what does cloudy white discharge represent? I had my cbfm peak on Monday and the second one yesterday. As of today I ahve been nticing some thickish white discharge. Does that mean the cbfm was right and I ovulated? I never seem to notice ewcm but this is defintiely noticeable. Is it a bad sign?

Stages of Cervical Fluid: Post Menses

Stage 1: Lasting 2 - 3 days CM is Sticky or Gummy (S) 
Stage 2: Lasting 2- 4 days: CM is Creamy, Milky, Lotion Like - Beginning of your fertile period (C)
Stage 3: Lasting 1-5 days: Egg white Cervical Fluid - At this time you are very fertile. (E)
Stage 4: Dry, Moist or Sticky (Infertile)


----------



## pk2of8

TTC82 said:


> This may be tmi for some, but what does cloudy white discharge represent? I had my cbfm peak on Monday and the second one yesterday. As of today I ahve been nticing some thickish white discharge. Does that mean the cbfm was right and I ovulated? I never seem to notice ewcm but this is defintiely noticeable. Is it a bad sign?

usually after you ovulate or have your peak, your cm will either dry up or go back to being like you are describing, thickish and white or more lotiony or creamy than stretchy egg-white. i would guess that yes you have ovulated :flower:


----------



## TTC82

Thank you, I just can't help over analysing every little thing!


----------



## Damita

Mmmm that is interesting about the ovulation pain, funny enough I normally get it a day or two before I ovulate :)


----------



## mothercabbage

i seemed to get O pains around CD6 then around CD14 too, can you O twice in 1 cycle then...?


----------



## Damita

Maybe it was gearing up or something


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> i seemed to get O pains around CD6 then around CD14 too, can you O twice in 1 cycle then...?

Ive read if your body tries to ovulate early and dont succeed it will try again x


----------



## poppy666

Some more info on CM at different stages https://www.bellybelly.com.au/articles/conception/cervical-mucus-can-indicate-ovulation-fertile


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> i seemed to get O pains around CD6 then around CD14 too, can you O twice in 1 cycle then...?

You can, but its rare and usually happens within 24 hours. 

I've had a shower and now in my cow print all in ones. Still clean TP. Not a bloody snot in sight :happydance:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> TTC82 said:
> 
> 
> This may be tmi for some, but what does cloudy white discharge represent? I had my cbfm peak on Monday and the second one yesterday. As of today I ahve been nticing some thickish white discharge. Does that mean the cbfm was right and I ovulated? I never seem to notice ewcm but this is defintiely noticeable. Is it a bad sign?
> 
> Stages of Cervical Fluid: Post Menses
> 
> Stage 1: Lasting 2 - 3 days CM is Sticky or Gummy (S)
> Stage 2: Lasting 2- 4 days: CM is Creamy, Milky, Lotion Like - Beginning of your fertile period (C)
> Stage 3: Lasting 1-5 days: Egg white Cervical Fluid - At this time you are very fertile. (E)
> Stage 4: Dry, Moist or Sticky (Infertile)Click to expand...

Holy crap, poppy, you did your research!!!! Well done!!!:thumbup:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> TTC82 said:
> 
> 
> This may be tmi for some, but what does cloudy white discharge represent? I had my cbfm peak on Monday and the second one yesterday. As of today I ahve been nticing some thickish white discharge. Does that mean the cbfm was right and I ovulated? I never seem to notice ewcm but this is defintiely noticeable. Is it a bad sign?
> 
> Stages of Cervical Fluid: Post Menses
> 
> Stage 1: Lasting 2 - 3 days CM is Sticky or Gummy (S)
> Stage 2: Lasting 2- 4 days: CM is Creamy, Milky, Lotion Like - Beginning of your fertile period (C)
> Stage 3: Lasting 1-5 days: Egg white Cervical Fluid - At this time you are very fertile. (E)
> Stage 4: Dry, Moist or Sticky (Infertile)Click to expand...

Stage 3...It that liquid part I was talking about the other day??:shrug:


----------



## ladybeautiful

TTC82 said:


> This may be tmi for some, but what does cloudy white discharge represent? I had my cbfm peak on Monday and the second one yesterday. As of today I ahve been nticing some thickish white discharge. Does that mean the cbfm was right and I ovulated? I never seem to notice ewcm but this is defintiely noticeable. Is it a bad sign?


I read on Toni Weschler's "Taking charge of your Fertility" that following EWCM and ovulation, your CM can go back to either dry or lotiony/whitish/wettish... apparently it can keep fluctuating during the days after ovulation.

So sounds like you did ovulate :) Do you chart your basal body temperatures too, TTC82?


----------



## poppy666

That sausage must of been too big for mrsamyrach, mouth she gone quiet for a good hour :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

this is just wild! I leave for 4 hours and come back and there are like an extra 20 pages!


----------



## babydream

Damita said:


> Mmmm that is interesting about the ovulation pain, funny enough I normally get it a day or two before I ovulate :)


Aaaah, thank you, then maybe, just maybe i'll get a smiley tomorrow !!!


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> That sausage must of been too big for mrsamyrach, mouth she gone quiet for a good hour :rofl::rofl:

either that or she's taking her time with it, dirty cowbag!!!! lol :haha: :rofl:
im tired tonight might have an early night,but then think of the number of posts to get through in the morning, ah well its one sleep closer to testing .....:wohoo:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> That sausage must of been too big for mrsamyrach, mouth she gone quiet for a good hour :rofl::rofl:

I'm in stitches poppy!!! Where is your funny side coming from??? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> That sausage must of been too big for mrsamyrach, mouth she gone quiet for a good hour :rofl::rofl:

shush you biatch im playing bingo you wench x


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> this is just wild! I leave for 4 hours and come back and there are like an extra 20 pages!

thats why i darn't go to bed, ill be away for 8 hours then ...lol...ha bingo love that!!!


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> this is just wild! I leave for 4 hours and come back and there are like an extra 20 pages!
> 
> thats why i darn't go to bed, ill be away for 8 hours then ...lol...ha bingo love that!!!Click to expand...

are you guys a lot of hours away from me in terms of the current time? Because it always seems like silly times when there is an extra 20 pages. Its 330pm for me right now in Pittsburgh.


----------



## China girl

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> That sausage must of been too big for mrsamyrach, mouth she gone quiet for a good hour :rofl::rofl:
> 
> shush you biatch im playing bingo you wench xClick to expand...

Our girl is baaaaaaackkkkk :rofl::rofl:
I have not played bingo in ages


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> this is just wild! I leave for 4 hours and come back and there are like an extra 20 pages!
> 
> thats why i darn't go to bed, ill be away for 8 hours then ...lol...ha bingo love that!!!Click to expand...
> 
> are you guys a lot of hours away from me in terms of the current time? Because it always seems like silly times when there is an extra 20 pages. Its 330pm for me right now in Pittsburgh.Click to expand...

its 838pm ere in uk xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> this is just wild! I leave for 4 hours and come back and there are like an extra 20 pages!
> 
> thats why i darn't go to bed, ill be away for 8 hours then ...lol...ha bingo love that!!!Click to expand...

I know, i'm scared to go to bed too lol


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> this is just wild! I leave for 4 hours and come back and there are like an extra 20 pages!
> 
> thats why i darn't go to bed, ill be away for 8 hours then ...lol...ha bingo love that!!!Click to expand...
> 
> are you guys a lot of hours away from me in terms of the current time? Because it always seems like silly times when there is an extra 20 pages. Its 330pm for me right now in Pittsburgh.Click to expand...

Our UK girlies are 5 hours ahead of us & your an hour ahead of me:flower:


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> this is just wild! I leave for 4 hours and come back and there are like an extra 20 pages!
> 
> thats why i darn't go to bed, ill be away for 8 hours then ...lol...ha bingo love that!!!Click to expand...
> 
> are you guys a lot of hours away from me in terms of the current time? Because it always seems like silly times when there is an extra 20 pages. Its 330pm for me right now in Pittsburgh.Click to expand...
> 
> Our UK girlies are 5 hours ahead of us & your an hour ahead of me:flower:Click to expand...

Well I guess that explains why you guys are talking about going to bed! You guys are saying like "well at least if i go to bed now i'll be one day closer to testing.." and im thinking WOW.. going to bed at 3pm.. determination! lol
5 hour difference makes more sense lol


----------



## ladybeautiful

China girl said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> this is just wild! I leave for 4 hours and come back and there are like an extra 20 pages!
> 
> thats why i darn't go to bed, ill be away for 8 hours then ...lol...ha bingo love that!!!Click to expand...
> 
> are you guys a lot of hours away from me in terms of the current time? Because it always seems like silly times when there is an extra 20 pages. Its 330pm for me right now in Pittsburgh.Click to expand...
> 
> Our UK girlies are 5 hours ahead of us & your an hour ahead of me:flower:Click to expand...

And I live in Colorado so you're yet another hour ahead of me, China Girl! :)


----------



## mothercabbage

so on monday when im pissing on my stick most of you will be in bed still!!!, i do hope you will be setting your alarms to see my posts!!!!! :rofl:
if i get up around 7am you'll have to set alarm clocks for around 2am!! :haha:..


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> this is just wild! I leave for 4 hours and come back and there are like an extra 20 pages!
> 
> thats why i darn't go to bed, ill be away for 8 hours then ...lol...ha bingo love that!!!Click to expand...
> 
> are you guys a lot of hours away from me in terms of the current time? Because it always seems like silly times when there is an extra 20 pages. Its 330pm for me right now in Pittsburgh.Click to expand...
> 
> Our UK girlies are 5 hours ahead of us & your an hour ahead of me:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I guess that explains why you guys are talking about going to bed! You guys are saying like "well at least if i go to bed now i'll be one day closer to testing.." and im thinking WOW.. going to bed at 3pm.. determination! lol
> 5 hour difference makes more sense lolClick to expand...

it was meeeeeeee that said ill be a day closer, monday cant come quick enough!! prob wont get a clear result but hey im prepared for the risk.....id love to go to bed at 3pm but i think my children and OH would only jump on my bed until i cooked their tea...:rofl:


----------



## DaretoDream

whew! just got home from vacation. how is everyone?


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> so on monday when im pissing on my stick most of you will be in bed still!!!, i do hope you will be setting your alarms to see my posts!!!!! :rofl:
> if i get up around 7am you'll have to set alarm clocks for around 2am!! :haha:..


I very well may! lol.. I feel like it gives me SO much hope to see other people finally get their BFP! It ALMOST makes me feel like it will actually happen to me eventually! lol

Although I do thoroughly enjoy waking up in the am to all the big news as well!


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> this is just wild! I leave for 4 hours and come back and there are like an extra 20 pages!
> 
> thats why i darn't go to bed, ill be away for 8 hours then ...lol...ha bingo love that!!!Click to expand...
> 
> are you guys a lot of hours away from me in terms of the current time? Because it always seems like silly times when there is an extra 20 pages. Its 330pm for me right now in Pittsburgh.Click to expand...
> 
> Our UK girlies are 5 hours ahead of us & your an hour ahead of me:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I guess that explains why you guys are talking about going to bed! You guys are saying like "well at least if i go to bed now i'll be one day closer to testing.." and im thinking WOW.. going to bed at 3pm.. determination! lol
> 5 hour difference makes more sense lolClick to expand...
> 
> it was meeeeeeee that said ill be a day closer, monday cant come quick enough!! prob wont get a clear result but hey im prepared for the risk.....id love to go to bed at 3pm but i think my children and OH would only jump on my bed until i cooked their tea...:rofl:Click to expand...

Ok...when you say "cook their tea" your reffering to dinner/supper correct??...I'm learning the UK lingo:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

@daretodream, welcome bk, hope u had a great time!!!:happydance:
@hopes i will be looking for your response then on monday!!!! lol...i really hope its a :bfp:...FX FX FX
@china, yes thats what i meant!!! lol x


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> this is just wild! I leave for 4 hours and come back and there are like an extra 20 pages!
> 
> thats why i darn't go to bed, ill be away for 8 hours then ...lol...ha bingo love that!!!Click to expand...
> 
> are you guys a lot of hours away from me in terms of the current time? Because it always seems like silly times when there is an extra 20 pages. Its 330pm for me right now in Pittsburgh.Click to expand...
> 
> Our UK girlies are 5 hours ahead of us & your an hour ahead of me:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I guess that explains why you guys are talking about going to bed! You guys are saying like "well at least if i go to bed now i'll be one day closer to testing.." and im thinking WOW.. going to bed at 3pm.. determination! lol
> 5 hour difference makes more sense lolClick to expand...
> 
> it was meeeeeeee that said ill be a day closer, monday cant come quick enough!! prob wont get a clear result but hey im prepared for the risk.....id love to go to bed at 3pm but i think my children and OH would only jump on my bed until i cooked their tea...:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok...when you say "cook their tea" your reffering to dinner/supper correct??...I'm learning the UK lingo:haha:Click to expand...

THANK YOU FOR FINALLY ASKING! lol. Some of the UKers say things and im like "what does that even mean?"


----------



## China girl

ladybeautiful said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> this is just wild! I leave for 4 hours and come back and there are like an extra 20 pages!
> 
> thats why i darn't go to bed, ill be away for 8 hours then ...lol...ha bingo love that!!!Click to expand...
> 
> are you guys a lot of hours away from me in terms of the current time? Because it always seems like silly times when there is an extra 20 pages. Its 330pm for me right now in Pittsburgh.Click to expand...
> 
> Our UK girlies are 5 hours ahead of us & your an hour ahead of me:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> And I live in Colorado so you're yet another hour ahead of me, China Girl! :)Click to expand...

We are all over the place!!!:thumbup:


----------



## eesoja81

TTC82 said:


> Hopefully my ticker is working now!
> 
> We should make a list of who is testing on what date, as I am guessing that about a week form now we will be poas like crazys!

Agreed! It'll be fun to wake up and see who gets their BFP that day!


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> this is just wild! I leave for 4 hours and come back and there are like an extra 20 pages!
> 
> thats why i darn't go to bed, ill be away for 8 hours then ...lol...ha bingo love that!!!Click to expand...
> 
> are you guys a lot of hours away from me in terms of the current time? Because it always seems like silly times when there is an extra 20 pages. Its 330pm for me right now in Pittsburgh.Click to expand...
> 
> Our UK girlies are 5 hours ahead of us & your an hour ahead of me:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I guess that explains why you guys are talking about going to bed! You guys are saying like "well at least if i go to bed now i'll be one day closer to testing.." and im thinking WOW.. going to bed at 3pm.. determination! lol
> 5 hour difference makes more sense lolClick to expand...
> 
> it was meeeeeeee that said ill be a day closer, monday cant come quick enough!! prob wont get a clear result but hey im prepared for the risk.....id love to go to bed at 3pm but i think my children and OH would only jump on my bed until i cooked their tea...:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok...when you say "cook their tea" your reffering to dinner/supper correct??...I'm learning the UK lingo:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU FOR FINALLY ASKING! lol. Some of the UKers say things and im like "what does that even mean?"Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:sweetie me too!!...once you have been on here a while you will start to pick up on it, and what you don't...just ask, they will be more than happy to tell you:flower:


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks mothercabbage- i did! it was a fantastic getaway!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ahh girlies I'm gonna have to catch some zZzZzZ's in a while, going to bed late ang getting up early is starting to catch up with me, I'm shattered:sleep:

Goodnight my fello ding dongers:hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Daretodream I hope you had a great holiday:thumbup:

G'night everyone


----------



## mothercabbage

nighty night daisysmummy...and to all our american BNB friends anything you dont understand please let us know and we'll happily explain to you ...:happydance: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

ha ha, feel free to ask. There's just one thing I can't understand about american culture, and thats why you don't drink proper tea?!?!? Its lush!


----------



## mrsamyrach

gala bingo is fecking shite x

i really ought to do my roots


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Daisys_mummy said:


> Ahh girlies I'm gonna have to catch some zZzZzZ's in a while, going to bed late ang getting up early is starting to catch up with me, I'm shattered:sleep:
> 
> Goodnight my fello ding dongers:hugs:

Nunnites! Wont be far behind you :wave:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Great to have you back Daretodream! Glad you had a fab time x


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> ha ha, feel free to ask. There's just one thing I can't understand about american culture, and thats why you don't drink proper tea?!?!? Its lush!

dont drink proper tea? what do you mean by that? lol


----------



## mothercabbage

you dont drink proper tea.....what do you drink then....coffee? but what about pg tips...i couldn't live wi out MY little pyramids!!!!:wacko:


----------



## mrsamyrach

i couldnt live without my monthly tripod


----------



## phoebe

:hug::friends:HELLOOOOOOOOOO DINGERS!!!!!

how are we all?? not been on for 2days and this thread's grown by 50 pages:rofl::rofl: i hope all is well with u lovelies, so any good news yet?? have too lazy to go thru the pages and too eager to find out how we all are, hugs nad fxd for us all:hug::dust::hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> ha ha, feel free to ask. There's just one thing I can't understand about american culture, and thats why you don't drink proper tea?!?!? Its lush!
> 
> dont drink proper tea? what do you mean by that? lolClick to expand...

lol PG tips, black tea with milk. :coffee:


----------



## poppy666

Bolloxs too many pages and only been away 20 minutes grrrrrrrrrrrr.... did catch a few going to bed? So night night sleep well Dinger Dongers :kiss:


----------



## eesoja81

mothercabbage said:


> nighty night daisysmummy...and to all our american BNB friends anything you dont understand please let us know and we'll happily explain to you ...:happydance: xx

I love how you girls talk (err, type)! It's so much more interesting than how we do here :winkwink:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> you dont drink proper tea.....what do you drink then....coffee? but what about pg tips...i couldn't live wi out MY little pyramids!!!!:wacko:

Well unless my american friends are having me on, thats exactly what they do. And they dont have PG. I know, I cant understand it either, I wouldnt last a day! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

night poppy.....sweet baby dreams xxxx
im going soon too, gonna catch up on soaps ive missed.....kids in bed OH out...ahhhhhhhhhh bliss xx


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> ha ha, feel free to ask. There's just one thing I can't understand about american culture, and thats why you don't drink proper tea?!?!? Its lush!
> 
> dont drink proper tea? what do you mean by that? lolClick to expand...
> 
> lol PG tips, black tea with milk. :coffee:Click to expand...

that sounds TERRIBLE!


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> you dont drink proper tea.....what do you drink then....coffee? but what about pg tips...i couldn't live wi out MY little pyramids!!!!:wacko:
> 
> Well unless my american friends are having me on, thats exactly what they do. And they dont have PG. I know, I cant understand it either, I wouldnt last a day! :haha:Click to expand...

i need pg.....home bargains have HUGE boxes for £3 i get at least 1 a fortnight!.....


----------



## phoebe

phoebe said:


> :hug::friends:helloooooooooo dingers!!!!!
> 
> How are we all?? Not been on for 2days and this thread's grown by 50 pages:rofl::rofl: I hope all is well with u lovelies, so any good news yet?? Have too lazy to go thru the pages and too eager to find out how we all are, hugs nad fxd for us all:hug::dust::hug: Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hellllllllllllooooooooooooo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> night poppy.....sweet baby dreams xxxx
> im going soon too, gonna catch up on soaps ive missed.....kids in bed OH out...ahhhhhhhhhh bliss xx

OI im not going bed i was saying night to the one's that were Pfft lmao trying to get rid of meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :cry: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> ha ha, feel free to ask. There's just one thing I can't understand about american culture, and thats why you don't drink proper tea?!?!? Its lush!
> 
> dont drink proper tea? what do you mean by that? lolClick to expand...
> 
> lol PG tips, black tea with milk. :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds TERRIBLE!Click to expand...

lol I swear its not. I'm gonna ship some PG tips out to you all, you don't know what your missing!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> you dont drink proper tea.....what do you drink then....coffee? but what about pg tips...i couldn't live wi out MY little pyramids!!!!:wacko:
> 
> Well unless my american friends are having me on, thats exactly what they do. And they dont have PG. I know, I cant understand it either, I wouldnt last a day! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i need pg.....home bargains have HUGE boxes for £3 i get at least 1 a fortnight!.....Click to expand...

I drink PG... You do a lot of shopping at Home Bargains lol £3? wow i really need to get down there x


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> ha ha, feel free to ask. There's just one thing I can't understand about american culture, and thats why you don't drink proper tea?!?!? Its lush!
> 
> dont drink proper tea? what do you mean by that? lolClick to expand...
> 
> lol PG tips, black tea with milk. :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds TERRIBLE!Click to expand...
> 
> lol I swear its not. I'm gonna ship some PG tips out to you all, you don't know what your missing!Click to expand...

PG tips?


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> night poppy.....sweet baby dreams xxxx
> im going soon too, gonna catch up on soaps ive missed.....kids in bed OH out...ahhhhhhhhhh bliss xx
> 
> OI im not going bed i was saying night to the one's that were Pfft lmao trying to get rid of meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :cry: xxClick to expand...

oh sorry!!!!!:blush:....i see now...lol


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> :hug::friends:helloooooooooo dingers!!!!!
> 
> How are we all?? Not been on for 2days and this thread's grown by 50 pages:rofl::rofl: I hope all is well with u lovelies, so any good news yet?? Have too lazy to go thru the pages and too eager to find out how we all are, hugs nad fxd for us all:hug::dust::hug: Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> hellllllllllllooooooooooooo xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Ohhhh evening my little pussy cat :haha: we all good and symptom spotting ( mothercabbage started it) :p Hows you? x


----------



## phoebe

ok i can take a hint lol :cry: xx


----------



## eesoja81

I know we all say it...but man!!! I can't keep up with all of the posts!!! I love every second of them!!! 

It's so nice to see that everyone seems to be doing pretty well today-can't wait until the BFP's start rolling in!

Tinkerbell-fingers still tightly crossed for you-sorry you're having to deal with the stupid spotting:hugs:

So, I have been dying to get home to talk to you girls...here is my dilemma...
As some of you know, my cycle is typically quite long (33-36 days), so I typically ovulate @ CD 19-22. I took soy isoflavones this month (for the 1st time) to move up my O day. Thing is, I think it moved WAAY up! We were going for our BDing every other day CD 10 on, and I think I O'd yesterday or this am! I have been having cramps for 3 days, but they're gone now and my CM is cloudy. I had the really wet CM for 2-3 days, but never the EWCM. Do you think I O'd already? Or, is it just the soy messing with me? We BD'd on CD 10 & 12, & are planning on tonight, especially if I haven't O'd yet. I hate this-I ALWAYS think I O early, but I REALLY FELT the pains this month! ERRGH!!!!! Sorry for the rant-just hoping for some opinions & I really do appreciate all of yours :flower: Thanks in advance :kiss:


----------



## babydream

Daretodream, hope you had a lovely holiday!

PG tips are the best, when i went to America, i had to drink mountain dew to stay awake! 

I'm off to work soon but you girlies have a lovely night, sweet dreams. If i can get online at work i'll chat to our american bnb friends. See ya later xxxx


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> :hug::friends:helloooooooooo dingers!!!!!
> 
> How are we all?? Not been on for 2days and this thread's grown by 50 pages:rofl::rofl: I hope all is well with u lovelies, so any good news yet?? Have too lazy to go thru the pages and too eager to find out how we all are, hugs nad fxd for us all:hug::dust::hug: Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> hellllllllllllooooooooooooo xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh evening my little pussy cat :haha: we all good and symptom spotting ( mothercabbage started it) :p Hows you? xClick to expand...

hehe hi poppr alls well on planet phoebs hun, still poas as per usual. how are u???xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEW32

Hi Phoebe!!!

Ok, I am confused. What the hell are PG tips??????? :huh:

I thought you guys were talking about Pregnancy tips (like don't drink too much caffeine) LOL!


----------



## mrsamyrach

im bored im bored

gone to find some neopolitan ice cream x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> ha ha, feel free to ask. There's just one thing I can't understand about american culture, and thats why you don't drink proper tea?!?!? Its lush!
> 
> dont drink proper tea? what do you mean by that? lolClick to expand...
> 
> lol PG tips, black tea with milk. :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds TERRIBLE!Click to expand...
> 
> lol I swear its not. I'm gonna ship some PG tips out to you all, you don't know what your missing!Click to expand...
> 
> PG tips?Click to expand...

Its a brand of tea. One of the best. So good my friend who moved to the states gets hers shipped over.

MC I haven't got a home bargains anywhere close to me :cry:


----------



## phoebe

LEW32 said:


> Hi Phoebe!!!
> 
> Ok, I am confused. What the hell are PG tips??????? :huh:
> 
> I thought you guys were talking about Pregnancy tips (like don't drink too much caffeine) LOL!

hi lew :rofl::rofl: i love it hehe the old pond language barrier. hope u are well hun xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> :hug::friends:helloooooooooo dingers!!!!!
> 
> How are we all?? Not been on for 2days and this thread's grown by 50 pages:rofl::rofl: I hope all is well with u lovelies, so any good news yet?? Have too lazy to go thru the pages and too eager to find out how we all are, hugs nad fxd for us all:hug::dust::hug: Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> hellllllllllllooooooooooooo xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh evening my little pussy cat :haha: we all good and symptom spotting ( mothercabbage started it) :p Hows you? xClick to expand...

you cheeky mare...it was my :holly: not meeeeeeeeeeeeeee
@hi phoebe!!!! hows you tonight xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> ok i can take a hint lol :cry: xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Sorry hun, this thread is moving too fast! How's you? x


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Hi Phoebe!!!
> 
> Ok, I am confused. What the hell are PG tips??????? :huh:
> 
> I thought you guys were talking about Pregnancy tips (like don't drink too much caffeine) LOL!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:Pregnancy tips:haha: There Teabags lol god im laughing my tits off here x


----------



## Hopes314

eesoja81 said:


> I know we all say it...but man!!! I can't keep up with all of the posts!!! I love every second of them!!!
> 
> It's so nice to see that everyone seems to be doing pretty well today-can't wait until the BFP's start rolling in!
> 
> Tinkerbell-fingers still tightly crossed for you-sorry you're having to deal with the stupid spotting:hugs:
> 
> So, I have been dying to get home to talk to you girls...here is my dilemma...
> As some of you know, my cycle is typically quite long (33-36 days), so I typically ovulate @ CD 19-22. I took soy isoflavones this month (for the 1st time) to move up my O day. Thing is, I think it moved WAAY up! We were going for our BDing every other day CD 10 on, and I think I O'd yesterday or this am! I have been having cramps for 3 days, but they're gone now and my CM is cloudy. I had the really wet CM for 2-3 days, but never the EWCM. Do you think I O'd already? Or, is it just the soy messing with me? We BD'd on CD 10 & 12, & are planning on tonight, especially if I haven't O'd yet. I hate this-I ALWAYS think I O early, but I REALLY FELT the pains this month! ERRGH!!!!! Sorry for the rant-just hoping for some opinions & I really do appreciate all of yours :flower: Thanks in advance :kiss:


I really don't have any advice for you, but my cycles are sometimes as long as 33 days too (and sometimes way shorter..) but anyway, what is the soy supposed to do for ovulation/cycles exactly? I've been looking for a "natural" way to make my cycles more regular.. or if anyone else has any suggestion either..!


----------



## mothercabbage

ok everyone stop typin!!!!!!! i need to catch up! arrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggghh.....


----------



## phoebe

hi tink and mother i do be well mostly, hope ur both well. totally understand the speed of this thread lol. just waiting on the oh to get home so i can poune on him xxx:sex::sex::rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> Hi Phoebe!!!
> 
> Ok, I am confused. What the hell are PG tips??????? :huh:
> 
> I thought you guys were talking about Pregnancy tips (like don't drink too much caffeine) LOL!

:rofl: Oh hun, no wonder you sounded confused. Here: 
https://www.pgtips.co.uk/teas/
In the UK if we say were having a cup of tea, it will usually me black, with a little milk and possibly sugar x


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> I know we all say it...but man!!! I can't keep up with all of the posts!!! I love every second of them!!!
> 
> It's so nice to see that everyone seems to be doing pretty well today-can't wait until the BFP's start rolling in!
> 
> Tinkerbell-fingers still tightly crossed for you-sorry you're having to deal with the stupid spotting:hugs:
> 
> So, I have been dying to get home to talk to you girls...here is my dilemma...
> As some of you know, my cycle is typically quite long (33-36 days), so I typically ovulate @ CD 19-22. I took soy isoflavones this month (for the 1st time) to move up my O day. Thing is, I think it moved WAAY up! We were going for our BDing every other day CD 10 on, and I think I O'd yesterday or this am! I have been having cramps for 3 days, but they're gone now and my CM is cloudy. I had the really wet CM for 2-3 days, but never the EWCM. Do you think I O'd already? Or, is it just the soy messing with me? We BD'd on CD 10 & 12, & are planning on tonight, especially if I haven't O'd yet. I hate this-I ALWAYS think I O early, but I REALLY FELT the pains this month! ERRGH!!!!! Sorry for the rant-just hoping for some opinions & I really do appreciate all of yours :flower: Thanks in advance :kiss:

Do you use OPKs too sweetie? ive had milky cm for 2 days now but convinced i ov on monday cos of the pains i had... but have read if you have creamy/milky watery cm your still in your fertile stage ( which i would still be from ov monday) x


----------



## eesoja81

Hopes314 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> I know we all say it...but man!!! I can't keep up with all of the posts!!! I love every second of them!!!
> 
> It's so nice to see that everyone seems to be doing pretty well today-can't wait until the BFP's start rolling in!
> 
> Tinkerbell-fingers still tightly crossed for you-sorry you're having to deal with the stupid spotting:hugs:
> 
> So, I have been dying to get home to talk to you girls...here is my dilemma...
> As some of you know, my cycle is typically quite long (33-36 days), so I typically ovulate @ CD 19-22. I took soy isoflavones this month (for the 1st time) to move up my O day. Thing is, I think it moved WAAY up! We were going for our BDing every other day CD 10 on, and I think I O'd yesterday or this am! I have been having cramps for 3 days, but they're gone now and my CM is cloudy. I had the really wet CM for 2-3 days, but never the EWCM. Do you think I O'd already? Or, is it just the soy messing with me? We BD'd on CD 10 & 12, & are planning on tonight, especially if I haven't O'd yet. I hate this-I ALWAYS think I O early, but I REALLY FELT the pains this month! ERRGH!!!!! Sorry for the rant-just hoping for some opinions & I really do appreciate all of yours :flower: Thanks in advance :kiss:
> 
> 
> I really don't have any advice for you, but my cycles are sometimes as long as 33 days too (and sometimes way shorter..) but anyway, what is the soy supposed to do for ovulation/cycles exactly? I've been looking for a "natural" way to make my cycles more regular.. or if anyone else has any suggestion either..!Click to expand...

It's supposed to mimic your estrogen, I believe, and it pushes you to have a stronger, earlier ovulation. That is only if taken early in your cycle (days 3-7 or 5-9) then stop. If you take it longer, it's supposed to have the opposite effect. I read a lot about it, and figured I try it. I was looking for something natural too. I also read that it is somewhat like a natural version of Clomid, which I do not know a lot about.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> hi tink and mother i do be well mostly, hope ur both well. totally understand the speed of this thread lol. just waiting on the oh to get home so i can poune on him xxx:sex::sex::rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxxx

:winkwink: Nice. A productive one planned have we! :dust: x


----------



## poppy666

*everyone stop n breathe for 5 minutes lol*​


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

eesoja81 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> I know we all say it...but man!!! I can't keep up with all of the posts!!! I love every second of them!!!
> 
> It's so nice to see that everyone seems to be doing pretty well today-can't wait until the BFP's start rolling in!
> 
> Tinkerbell-fingers still tightly crossed for you-sorry you're having to deal with the stupid spotting:hugs:
> 
> So, I have been dying to get home to talk to you girls...here is my dilemma...
> As some of you know, my cycle is typically quite long (33-36 days), so I typically ovulate @ CD 19-22. I took soy isoflavones this month (for the 1st time) to move up my O day. Thing is, I think it moved WAAY up! We were going for our BDing every other day CD 10 on, and I think I O'd yesterday or this am! I have been having cramps for 3 days, but they're gone now and my CM is cloudy. I had the really wet CM for 2-3 days, but never the EWCM. Do you think I O'd already? Or, is it just the soy messing with me? We BD'd on CD 10 & 12, & are planning on tonight, especially if I haven't O'd yet. I hate this-I ALWAYS think I O early, but I REALLY FELT the pains this month! ERRGH!!!!! Sorry for the rant-just hoping for some opinions & I really do appreciate all of yours :flower: Thanks in advance :kiss:
> 
> 
> I really don't have any advice for you, but my cycles are sometimes as long as 33 days too (and sometimes way shorter..) but anyway, what is the soy supposed to do for ovulation/cycles exactly? I've been looking for a "natural" way to make my cycles more regular.. or if anyone else has any suggestion either..!Click to expand...
> 
> It's supposed to mimic your estrogen, I believe, and it pushes you to have a stronger, earlier ovulation. That is only if taken early in your cycle (days 3-7 or 5-9) then stop. If you take it longer, it's supposed to have the opposite effect. I read a lot about it, and figured I try it. I was looking for something natural too. I also read that it is somewhat like a natural version of Clomid, which I do not know a lot about.Click to expand...

I'm afraid I don't really have anything helpful to say. Other than i got everything crossed for you and thanks for the well wishes! :hugs: x


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> I know we all say it...but man!!! I can't keep up with all of the posts!!! I love every second of them!!!
> 
> It's so nice to see that everyone seems to be doing pretty well today-can't wait until the BFP's start rolling in!
> 
> Tinkerbell-fingers still tightly crossed for you-sorry you're having to deal with the stupid spotting:hugs:
> 
> So, I have been dying to get home to talk to you girls...here is my dilemma...
> As some of you know, my cycle is typically quite long (33-36 days), so I typically ovulate @ CD 19-22. I took soy isoflavones this month (for the 1st time) to move up my O day. Thing is, I think it moved WAAY up! We were going for our BDing every other day CD 10 on, and I think I O'd yesterday or this am! I have been having cramps for 3 days, but they're gone now and my CM is cloudy. I had the really wet CM for 2-3 days, but never the EWCM. Do you think I O'd already? Or, is it just the soy messing with me? We BD'd on CD 10 & 12, & are planning on tonight, especially if I haven't O'd yet. I hate this-I ALWAYS think I O early, but I REALLY FELT the pains this month! ERRGH!!!!! Sorry for the rant-just hoping for some opinions & I really do appreciate all of yours :flower: Thanks in advance :kiss:
> 
> Do you use OPKs too sweetie? ive had milky cm for 2 days now but convinced i ov on monday cos of the pains i had... but have read if you have creamy/milky watery cm your still in your fertile stage ( which i would still be from ov monday) xClick to expand...

I do use them usually from CD 11. CD 12 I got a faint positive mid-day, but after I had drank coffee. Then on CD 13 it was completely negative. That was it-nothing else. I've never had a strong positive, and just attribute it to too much liquid. I suppose that could have been a LH surge, right? I was just so surprised to see the cloudy cm today. I was really hoping for the EWCM after the watery cm.


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hi tink and mother i do be well mostly, hope ur both well. totally understand the speed of this thread lol. just waiting on the oh to get home so i can poune on him xxx:sex::sex::rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :winkwink: Nice. A productive one planned have we! :dust: xClick to expand...

oh yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Phoebe!!!
> 
> Ok, I am confused. What the hell are PG tips??????? :huh:
> 
> I thought you guys were talking about Pregnancy tips (like don't drink too much caffeine) LOL!
> 
> :rofl: Oh hun, no wonder you sounded confused. Here:
> https://www.pgtips.co.uk/teas/
> In the UK if we say were having a cup of tea, it will usually me black, with a little milk and possibly sugar xClick to expand...

ah thats helpfull of you....had a look my self!!!:rofl: even though im addicted to the stuff....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hi tink and mother i do be well mostly, hope ur both well. totally understand the speed of this thread lol. just waiting on the oh to get home so i can poune on him xxx:sex::sex::rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :winkwink: Nice. A productive one planned have we! :dust: xClick to expand...
> 
> oh yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:dust: :dust: :dust: for you then!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> I know we all say it...but man!!! I can't keep up with all of the posts!!! I love every second of them!!!
> 
> It's so nice to see that everyone seems to be doing pretty well today-can't wait until the BFP's start rolling in!
> 
> Tinkerbell-fingers still tightly crossed for you-sorry you're having to deal with the stupid spotting:hugs:
> 
> So, I have been dying to get home to talk to you girls...here is my dilemma...
> As some of you know, my cycle is typically quite long (33-36 days), so I typically ovulate @ CD 19-22. I took soy isoflavones this month (for the 1st time) to move up my O day. Thing is, I think it moved WAAY up! We were going for our BDing every other day CD 10 on, and I think I O'd yesterday or this am! I have been having cramps for 3 days, but they're gone now and my CM is cloudy. I had the really wet CM for 2-3 days, but never the EWCM. Do you think I O'd already? Or, is it just the soy messing with me? We BD'd on CD 10 & 12, & are planning on tonight, especially if I haven't O'd yet. I hate this-I ALWAYS think I O early, but I REALLY FELT the pains this month! ERRGH!!!!! Sorry for the rant-just hoping for some opinions & I really do appreciate all of yours :flower: Thanks in advance :kiss:
> 
> Do you use OPKs too sweetie? ive had milky cm for 2 days now but convinced i ov on monday cos of the pains i had... but have read if you have creamy/milky watery cm your still in your fertile stage ( which i would still be from ov monday) xClick to expand...
> 
> I do use them usually from CD 11. CD 12 I got a faint positive mid-day, but after I had drank coffee. Then on CD 13 it was completely negative. That was it-nothing else. I've never had a strong positive, and just attribute it to too much liquid. I suppose that could have been a LH surge, right? I was just so surprised to see the cloudy cm today. I was really hoping for the EWCM after the watery cm.Click to expand...

Yes once you get a positive opk your surge has been detected then its 12-36hrs after you ov? lets just say you did ov CD13/14 did you have that covered :sex:

Im just reading up more on cm, but also read you can get the watery cm just before af arrives too? so im confused even more now x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Phoebe!!!
> 
> Ok, I am confused. What the hell are PG tips??????? :huh:
> 
> I thought you guys were talking about Pregnancy tips (like don't drink too much caffeine) LOL!
> 
> :rofl: Oh hun, no wonder you sounded confused. Here:
> https://www.pgtips.co.uk/teas/
> In the UK if we say were having a cup of tea, it will usually me black, with a little milk and possibly sugar xClick to expand...
> 
> ah thats helpfull of you....had a look my self!!!:rofl: even though im addicted to the stuff....Click to expand...

I like a bit of yorkshire tea also......mmmmmmmmmmmm :coffee:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hi tink and mother i do be well mostly, hope ur both well. totally understand the speed of this thread lol. just waiting on the oh to get home so i can poune on him xxx:sex::sex::rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :winkwink: Nice. A productive one planned have we! :dust: xClick to expand...
> 
> oh yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I could do with some of that now but he away till weekend :cry:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hi tink and mother i do be well mostly, hope ur both well. totally understand the speed of this thread lol. just waiting on the oh to get home so i can poune on him xxx:sex::sex::rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :winkwink: Nice. A productive one planned have we! :dust: xClick to expand...
> 
> oh yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: for you then!!!!!!Click to expand...

thankyou very much sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

christ fast is this going???? getting head spin xxx:rofl::rofl:

big hugs to u all will try and catch up with u all tomorry..take care lovelies and:hug::dust::hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hi tink and mother i do be well mostly, hope ur both well. totally understand the speed of this thread lol. just waiting on the oh to get home so i can poune on him xxx:sex::sex::rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :winkwink: Nice. A productive one planned have we! :dust: xClick to expand...
> 
> oh yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I could do with some of that now but he away till weekend :cry:Click to expand...

awwwwwwwwwww ss poppy, least w/end will be fun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hi tink and mother i do be well mostly, hope ur both well. totally understand the speed of this thread lol. just waiting on the oh to get home so i can poune on him xxx:sex::sex::rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :winkwink: Nice. A productive one planned have we! :dust: xClick to expand...
> 
> oh yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: for you then!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou very much sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> christ fast is this going???? getting head spin xxx:rofl::rofl:
> 
> big hugs to u all will try and catch up with u all tomorry..take care lovelies and:hug::dust::hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Think thats a plan :haha: I'm going to do the same too. Nighty nighty and planty of :dust: !!!! x


----------



## LEW32

Thanks for deciphering Ladies....now it all makes sense!!!!!! :hugs:

wonder what it would cost to order some over here?!? :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Phoebe!!!
> 
> Ok, I am confused. What the hell are PG tips??????? :huh:
> 
> I thought you guys were talking about Pregnancy tips (like don't drink too much caffeine) LOL!
> 
> :rofl: Oh hun, no wonder you sounded confused. Here:
> https://www.pgtips.co.uk/teas/
> In the UK if we say were having a cup of tea, it will usually me black, with a little milk and possibly sugar xClick to expand...
> 
> ah thats helpfull of you....had a look my self!!!:rofl: even though im addicted to the stuff....Click to expand...
> 
> I like a bit of yorkshire tea also......mmmmmmmmmmmm :coffee:Click to expand...

mmmm no i like tetleys if no pg tips, i find yorkshire tea a bit bitter....hows the TTC by the way lol........:hugs:


----------



## LEW32

phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hi tink and mother i do be well mostly, hope ur both well. totally understand the speed of this thread lol. just waiting on the oh to get home so i can poune on him xxx:sex::sex::rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :winkwink: Nice. A productive one planned have we! :dust: xClick to expand...
> 
> oh yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I could do with some of that now but he away till weekend :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwwwwwwwww ss poppy, least w/end will be fun xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Me too poppy! :cry:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hi tink and mother i do be well mostly, hope ur both well. totally understand the speed of this thread lol. just waiting on the oh to get home so i can poune on him xxx:sex::sex::rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :winkwink: Nice. A productive one planned have we! :dust: xClick to expand...
> 
> oh yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I could do with some of that now but he away till weekend :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwwwwwwwww ss poppy, least w/end will be fun xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Knowing me i wont want it then lol night sweetie xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

going up myself now, sleepy time for me...night all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> I know we all say it...but man!!! I can't keep up with all of the posts!!! I love every second of them!!!
> 
> It's so nice to see that everyone seems to be doing pretty well today-can't wait until the BFP's start rolling in!
> 
> Tinkerbell-fingers still tightly crossed for you-sorry you're having to deal with the stupid spotting:hugs:
> 
> So, I have been dying to get home to talk to you girls...here is my dilemma...
> As some of you know, my cycle is typically quite long (33-36 days), so I typically ovulate @ CD 19-22. I took soy isoflavones this month (for the 1st time) to move up my O day. Thing is, I think it moved WAAY up! We were going for our BDing every other day CD 10 on, and I think I O'd yesterday or this am! I have been having cramps for 3 days, but they're gone now and my CM is cloudy. I had the really wet CM for 2-3 days, but never the EWCM. Do you think I O'd already? Or, is it just the soy messing with me? We BD'd on CD 10 & 12, & are planning on tonight, especially if I haven't O'd yet. I hate this-I ALWAYS think I O early, but I REALLY FELT the pains this month! ERRGH!!!!! Sorry for the rant-just hoping for some opinions & I really do appreciate all of yours :flower: Thanks in advance :kiss:
> 
> Do you use OPKs too sweetie? ive had milky cm for 2 days now but convinced i ov on monday cos of the pains i had... but have read if you have creamy/milky watery cm your still in your fertile stage ( which i would still be from ov monday) xClick to expand...
> 
> I do use them usually from CD 11. CD 12 I got a faint positive mid-day, but after I had drank coffee. Then on CD 13 it was completely negative. That was it-nothing else. I've never had a strong positive, and just attribute it to too much liquid. I suppose that could have been a LH surge, right? I was just so surprised to see the cloudy cm today. I was really hoping for the EWCM after the watery cm.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes once you get a positive opk your surge has been detected then its 12-36hrs after you ov? lets just say you did ov CD13/14 did you have that covered :sex:
> 
> Im just reading up more on cm, but also read you can get the watery cm just before af arrives too? so im confused even more now xClick to expand...

From what I know, CM after O is generally non fertile in appearance. So creamy, sticky, or even dry are typical of the LP x


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl::shhh:


LEW32 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hi tink and mother i do be well mostly, hope ur both well. totally understand the speed of this thread lol. just waiting on the oh to get home so i can poune on him xxx:sex::sex::rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :winkwink: Nice. A productive one planned have we! :dust: xClick to expand...
> 
> oh yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I could do with some of that now but he away till weekend :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwwwwwwwww ss poppy, least w/end will be fun xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Me too poppy! :cry:Click to expand...

awwwwwww ss lew, take care hun xxxx i see i am not in ur list of buddys :cry: hint hint. how am i meant to stalk u all pmsl xxx:thumbup::rofl::rofl::hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> going up myself now, sleepy time for me...night all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Nighty nighty xxxxxxxxx


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> I know we all say it...but man!!! I can't keep up with all of the posts!!! I love every second of them!!!
> 
> It's so nice to see that everyone seems to be doing pretty well today-can't wait until the BFP's start rolling in!
> 
> Tinkerbell-fingers still tightly crossed for you-sorry you're having to deal with the stupid spotting:hugs:
> 
> So, I have been dying to get home to talk to you girls...here is my dilemma...
> As some of you know, my cycle is typically quite long (33-36 days), so I typically ovulate @ CD 19-22. I took soy isoflavones this month (for the 1st time) to move up my O day. Thing is, I think it moved WAAY up! We were going for our BDing every other day CD 10 on, and I think I O'd yesterday or this am! I have been having cramps for 3 days, but they're gone now and my CM is cloudy. I had the really wet CM for 2-3 days, but never the EWCM. Do you think I O'd already? Or, is it just the soy messing with me? We BD'd on CD 10 & 12, & are planning on tonight, especially if I haven't O'd yet. I hate this-I ALWAYS think I O early, but I REALLY FELT the pains this month! ERRGH!!!!! Sorry for the rant-just hoping for some opinions & I really do appreciate all of yours :flower: Thanks in advance :kiss:
> 
> Do you use OPKs too sweetie? ive had milky cm for 2 days now but convinced i ov on monday cos of the pains i had... but have read if you have creamy/milky watery cm your still in your fertile stage ( which i would still be from ov monday) xClick to expand...
> 
> I do use them usually from CD 11. CD 12 I got a faint positive mid-day, but after I had drank coffee. Then on CD 13 it was completely negative. That was it-nothing else. I've never had a strong positive, and just attribute it to too much liquid. I suppose that could have been a LH surge, right? I was just so surprised to see the cloudy cm today. I was really hoping for the EWCM after the watery cm.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes once you get a positive opk your surge has been detected then its 12-36hrs after you ov? lets just say you did ov CD13/14 did you have that covered :sex:
> 
> Im just reading up more on cm, but also read you can get the watery cm just before af arrives too? so im confused even more now xClick to expand...

Yeah, the more I read on CM the more confused I am! There is some website saying every kind of CM for every part of every cycle!!! Over the past few months, I only get the watery CM before O. I'm always kind of cloudy and sticky during the TWW. 

We did BD CD10 and 12. So, with watery cm, hopefully his little guys stuck around for a day or two!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hi tink and mother i do be well mostly, hope ur both well. totally understand the speed of this thread lol. just waiting on the oh to get home so i can poune on him xxx:sex::sex::rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :winkwink: Nice. A productive one planned have we! :dust: xClick to expand...
> 
> oh yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I could do with some of that now but he away till weekend :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwwwwwwwww ss poppy, least w/end will be fun xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Me too poppy! :cry:Click to expand...

Awww Lew and Poppy :hugs::hugs::hug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

eesoja81 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> I know we all say it...but man!!! I can't keep up with all of the posts!!! I love every second of them!!!
> 
> It's so nice to see that everyone seems to be doing pretty well today-can't wait until the BFP's start rolling in!
> 
> Tinkerbell-fingers still tightly crossed for you-sorry you're having to deal with the stupid spotting:hugs:
> 
> So, I have been dying to get home to talk to you girls...here is my dilemma...
> As some of you know, my cycle is typically quite long (33-36 days), so I typically ovulate @ CD 19-22. I took soy isoflavones this month (for the 1st time) to move up my O day. Thing is, I think it moved WAAY up! We were going for our BDing every other day CD 10 on, and I think I O'd yesterday or this am! I have been having cramps for 3 days, but they're gone now and my CM is cloudy. I had the really wet CM for 2-3 days, but never the EWCM. Do you think I O'd already? Or, is it just the soy messing with me? We BD'd on CD 10 & 12, & are planning on tonight, especially if I haven't O'd yet. I hate this-I ALWAYS think I O early, but I REALLY FELT the pains this month! ERRGH!!!!! Sorry for the rant-just hoping for some opinions & I really do appreciate all of yours :flower: Thanks in advance :kiss:
> 
> Do you use OPKs too sweetie? ive had milky cm for 2 days now but convinced i ov on monday cos of the pains i had... but have read if you have creamy/milky watery cm your still in your fertile stage ( which i would still be from ov monday) xClick to expand...
> 
> I do use them usually from CD 11. CD 12 I got a faint positive mid-day, but after I had drank coffee. Then on CD 13 it was completely negative. That was it-nothing else. I've never had a strong positive, and just attribute it to too much liquid. I suppose that could have been a LH surge, right? I was just so surprised to see the cloudy cm today. I was really hoping for the EWCM after the watery cm.Click to expand...

Hi eesoja81, just a couple of thoughts:

- I wonder if "almost-Ovs" happen? With the higher levels of estrogen from the soy isoflavones, maybe the body is/was trying to Ov but didn't really? The body then tries again in a few days. I vaguely remember reading somewhere that this could happen, don't remember where. What do the others think?

- I didn't used to get full-on positives on my OPKs too... tried a couple of brands. Leave alone 'darker than control line', my test line would just kinda be 'barely there', so I'd go by when I could see it change from lightest to light to somewhat dark and then back to really faint. This time however, I started OPK'ing twice a day, around 2-3 pm and then again 6-8 pm. And sure enough, on the afternoon that I found an almost-positive, I found a definitely positive line that same evening around 8 pm! Maybe testing multiple times might help you narrow it down better?

Either way, looks like you DTD and covered your bases :) If you did ov, you now have a nice and long, healthy luteal phase for the juice to build up for your LO! :)

Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## phoebe

nighty night chickitas have sweet dreams, catch up with u all tom :hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> Thanks for deciphering Ladies....now it all makes sense!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> wonder what it would cost to order some over here?!? :shrug:

I could find out where my friend gets them from if you want x


----------



## eesoja81

ladybeautiful said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> I know we all say it...but man!!! I can't keep up with all of the posts!!! I love every second of them!!!
> 
> It's so nice to see that everyone seems to be doing pretty well today-can't wait until the BFP's start rolling in!
> 
> Tinkerbell-fingers still tightly crossed for you-sorry you're having to deal with the stupid spotting:hugs:
> 
> So, I have been dying to get home to talk to you girls...here is my dilemma...
> As some of you know, my cycle is typically quite long (33-36 days), so I typically ovulate @ CD 19-22. I took soy isoflavones this month (for the 1st time) to move up my O day. Thing is, I think it moved WAAY up! We were going for our BDing every other day CD 10 on, and I think I O'd yesterday or this am! I have been having cramps for 3 days, but they're gone now and my CM is cloudy. I had the really wet CM for 2-3 days, but never the EWCM. Do you think I O'd already? Or, is it just the soy messing with me? We BD'd on CD 10 & 12, & are planning on tonight, especially if I haven't O'd yet. I hate this-I ALWAYS think I O early, but I REALLY FELT the pains this month! ERRGH!!!!! Sorry for the rant-just hoping for some opinions & I really do appreciate all of yours :flower: Thanks in advance :kiss:
> 
> Do you use OPKs too sweetie? ive had milky cm for 2 days now but convinced i ov on monday cos of the pains i had... but have read if you have creamy/milky watery cm your still in your fertile stage ( which i would still be from ov monday) xClick to expand...
> 
> I do use them usually from CD 11. CD 12 I got a faint positive mid-day, but after I had drank coffee. Then on CD 13 it was completely negative. That was it-nothing else. I've never had a strong positive, and just attribute it to too much liquid. I suppose that could have been a LH surge, right? I was just so surprised to see the cloudy cm today. I was really hoping for the EWCM after the watery cm.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi eesoja81, just a couple of thoughts:
> 
> - I wonder if "almost-Ovs" happen? With the higher levels of estrogen from the soy isoflavones, maybe the body is/was trying to Ov but didn't really? The body then tries again in a few days. I vaguely remember reading somewhere that this could happen, don't remember where. What do the others think?
> 
> - I didn't used to get full-on positives on my OPKs too... tried a couple of brands. Leave alone 'darker than control line', my test line would just kinda be 'barely there', so I'd go by when I could see it change from lightest to light to somewhat dark and then back to really faint. This time however, I started OPK'ing twice a day, around 2-3 pm and then again 6-8 pm. And sure enough, on the afternoon that I found an almost-positive, I found a definitely positive line that same evening around 8 pm! Maybe testing multiple times might help you narrow it down better?
> 
> Either way, looks like you DTD and covered your bases :) If you did ov, you now have a nice and long, healthy luteal phase for the juice to build up for your LO! :)
> 
> Fingers crossed for ya!Click to expand...

I think I may have heard of that "almost O" also. I will def. be sure to keep up on the BDing just in case! I really should test with the OPKs twice daily. So many things to remember :dohh: !


----------



## phoebe

he's back yayayay right i'm off to do right thang, nite girls tc and sys xxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I going nunnites too, dozing off here! Sweet dreams Ding Dongs!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx :dust: for anyone DTD xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Night everyone ( not going) just covering my back cos pages keep moving lmao x


----------



## LEW32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for deciphering Ladies....now it all makes sense!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> wonder what it would cost to order some over here?!? :shrug:
> 
> I could find out where my friend gets them from if you want xClick to expand...

Sure- that would be great Tink!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

OPKs totally blow my mind! I've heard of people who never get a positive, people who never get a line at all, etc. EVERY time I have taken an OPK I get an obvious line. Not a positive, but definitely a line. I wonder if OPK results throughout the cycle are significant to fertility at all (other than when you get a positive obviously)


----------



## natalies1982

god u girls can talk i cant ever keep up with everyone and there posts i need more hours in the day.

just wondered when do u plan on testing? r u going to wait for AF to be late or start testing early?

last cycle my AF arrived 12dpo which was the day AF was due. this cycle ive counted and AF will be due on 13dpo which will be when its due.


----------



## poppy666

Im testing from Wednesday dpo8/9 lol early but what the heck :haha:


----------



## natalies1982

see i dont want to be disappointed with a neg otherwise i would be i thought if i can hold out til :witch:is due which is the 18th.

if i get any signs b4 i will prob test god its hard isnt it


----------



## poppy666

My af due either 18/19th and i know testing early they be BFN's but just gives me something to do lol.......... plus mothercabbage testing early too so i know if i say im not testing that early i will cos she is :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> My af due either 18/19th and i know testing early they be BFN's but just gives me something to do lol.......... plus mothercabbage testing early too so i know if i say im not testing that early i will cos she is :haha:

right fecking turncoat you are popples

shes not testing until af is late x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> My af due either 18/19th and i know testing early they be BFN's but just gives me something to do lol.......... plus mothercabbage testing early too so i know if i say im not testing that early i will cos she is :haha:
> 
> right fecking turncoat you are popples
> 
> shes not testing until af is late xClick to expand...

She testing from Monday isnt she? lol turn coat :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> My af due either 18/19th and i know testing early they be BFN's but just gives me something to do lol.......... plus mothercabbage testing early too so i know if i say im not testing that early i will cos she is :haha:
> 
> right fecking turncoat you are popples
> 
> shes not testing until af is late xClick to expand...
> 
> She testing from Monday isnt she? lol turn coat :haha:Click to expand...

im talking bout u wench


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> My af due either 18/19th and i know testing early they be BFN's but just gives me something to do lol.......... plus mothercabbage testing early too so i know if i say im not testing that early i will cos she is :haha:
> 
> right fecking turncoat you are popples
> 
> shes not testing until af is late xClick to expand...
> 
> She testing from Monday isnt she? lol turn coat :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> im talking bout u wenchClick to expand...

Oh lol nvm well im just testing next week when a few on here start. im reading about Soy x


----------



## mrsamyrach

soy? what you put on pot noodle??


----------



## poppy666

lol gotta love ya :hugs: no https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html


----------



## mrsamyrach

WTF? are u on about


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> ha ha, feel free to ask. There's just one thing I can't understand about american culture, and thats why you don't drink proper tea?!?!? Its lush!

just fyi tink...i can't stand the american iced tea!! :wacko: i've never been able to develop a taste for it. hot tea isn't my favey drink, but i do like to go to an "english tea room" and have some on occasion! :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## China girl

I love me some sweet tea!!!


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> lol gotta love ya :hugs: no https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html

Poppy-isn't it exciting all of the BFPs on that thread? Not to mention it, the girl who started it is preg!


----------



## eesoja81

China girl said:


> I love me some sweet tea!!!

Love the sweet tea, but REALLY love the Arnold Palmer (1/2 iced tea & 1/2 lemonade) My fave truly is unsweetened hot fruity tea-YUM!:coffee:


----------



## China girl

eesoja81 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> I love me some sweet tea!!!
> 
> Love the sweet tea, but REALLY love the Arnold Palmer (1/2 iced tea & 1/2 lemonade) My fave truly is unsweetened hot fruity tea-YUM!:coffee:Click to expand...

Never had that....I don't think they sell or make that in the south!!!


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja, i think the watery cm is also considered fertile...seems like if you're back to creamy or sticky cm that you may have ov'd (??) but like the other girls said, maybe also you haven't yet but will in the next few days :shrug: so hard to say:dohh: i say just keep up your plan of :sex: every other day sweetie!!! that'll keep you covered! :winkwink:

:hugs: and :dust: to you hun!


----------



## eesoja81

China girl said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> I love me some sweet tea!!!
> 
> Love the sweet tea, but REALLY love the Arnold Palmer (1/2 iced tea & 1/2 lemonade) My fave truly is unsweetened hot fruity tea-YUM!:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Never had that....I don't think they sell or make that in the south!!!Click to expand...

OOH! You can make it yourself! It's really refreshing in the summer!


----------



## pk2of8

well girlies, i think i'm off to bed for the night too! early for me, but i think dh is looking for some attention!! :haha: :hugs::kiss: 

:dust: dreams n :hug: nightey night!!!


----------



## eesoja81

pk2of8 said:


> eesoja, i think the watery cm is also considered fertile...seems like if you're back to creamy or sticky cm that you may have ov'd (??) but like the other girls said, maybe also you haven't yet but will in the next few days :shrug: so hard to say:dohh: i say just keep up your plan of :sex: every other day sweetie!!! that'll keep you covered! :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to you hun!

That's what I'm hoping! I would love to be in the TWW and not so far behind everyone else! I'm going to go with it either way-the BDing certainly couldn't hurt :happydance: 

How are you today, pk?


----------



## eesoja81

oh, sorry, pk, this thread moves so fast! Goodnight and sweet BDing!!!


----------



## Damita

Morning Ding Dongs :)


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> My af due either 18/19th and i know testing early they be BFN's but just gives me something to do lol.......... plus mothercabbage testing early too so i know if i say im not testing that early i will cos she is :haha:
> 
> right fecking turncoat you are popples
> 
> shes not testing until af is late xClick to expand...
> 
> She testing from Monday isnt she? lol turn coat :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> im talking bout u wenchClick to expand...

yes im testing mon or tuesday, early i know but im willing to risk it, im stocked up on hpt...:blush: x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning damita, my little man slept through last night, he usually goes to bed at 7-8pm ish, then wakes us up screaming around 2-3am...but not last night i woke up half an hr ago with him!!!:wohoo: go connor!!!!!
whats everyone up to today then, ive got my friend coming to take LO shopping with her so out comes the paintbrushes!!! oh the joys!!!!!!


----------



## Damita

Yay well done Connor!! Woohooo :dance:

Yesterdays OPK was positive I think it is as dark as the control line but it is thin.. what does that mean?


----------



## babydream

Morning Damita, morning mothercabbage!

Well done to Connor!!!!!! You must have had a good night sleep mc!

I went to work last night, fed the baby at 11pm then went to sleep again at midnight, then 2.45 he woke up the little minx and didn't go back till 5.15! I'm bloody shattered :sleep:, i might have a little snooze today before i go to work again for the afternoon. 

I need a stupid +opk today, i'm going mad. How are your :holly: today mc??? still itchy?? :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> morning damita, my little man slept through last night, he usually goes to bed at 7-8pm ish, then wakes us up screaming around 2-3am...but not last night i woke up half an hr ago with him!!!:wohoo: go connor!!!!!
> whats everyone up to today then, ive got my friend coming to take LO shopping with her so out comes the paintbrushes!!! oh the joys!!!!!!

:happydance: Yay Connor!!! :happydance: Glad you got some good :sleep: MC

Goodmorning Damita, Babydreams. How are we this morning?

As for me, well I'm not good. Temp has plunged. More spotting this morning. I have a rotton feeling I'm out. This would be the 2nd month in a row I've had a test that looks positive quite early on, then af rears her ugly head. Am I having chemicals I wonder? If this is the case why aren't they sticking? 

Ah well, I'm not out just yet I guess. More time TTC with my lovely ding dongers :happydance: should it not be my month. Got af pains today too :(


----------



## babydream

Good morning Tink, you are not out yet until af shows fully, and i'm really hoping she won't. They say it's common to get an early faint line but the bean doesn't stick and gets washed away by af. Women don't even realize they conceived because they don't test before their af is due. I'm still crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## babydream

I forgot, October thread has more bfps. Well done to them, come on ding dongs!!! Lets catch up!!!


----------



## Damita

Morning everyone, I'm okay just trying to write an essay, blah!

Don't worry tink you are not out until AF shows up :hugs:


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> I forgot, October thread has more bfps. Well done to them, come on ding dongs!!! Lets catch up!!!

Yeah we suck :nope:


----------



## PJ32

Morning All, hope you are all good today

Just posted this seperately but really angry and need to get this off my chest!

"So you do all you can this month, OPKs, temps, vits the works oh and plenty of :BD: and more for good measure. Really exciting time!

So I walk into my lift lobby at work and go ass over tit as some moron decides to wet mop the floor, 3 inches of water and no yellow sign.

So now my TWW is a little bit pointless as I went over with such a bang the receptionist heard.

Tummy pains, knee pain, wrist and a bit of a sore throat now from shouting at the cleaner too.

Unfortunately for me I live in the middle east and most of the workers here don't speak English, made a complaint but H&S is non-existant here so nothing will happen."


----------



## Damita

Aww hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babydream

PJ32 said:


> Morning All, hope you are all good today
> 
> Just posted this seperately but really angry and need to get this off my chest!
> 
> "So you do all you can this month, OPKs, temps, vits the works oh and plenty of :BD: and more for good measure. Really exciting time!
> 
> So I walk into my lift lobby at work and go ass over tit as some moron decides to wet mop the floor, 3 inches of water and no yellow sign.
> 
> So now my TWW is a little bit pointless as I went over with such a bang the receptionist heard.
> 
> Tummy pains, knee pain, wrist and a bit of a sore throat now from shouting at the cleaner too.
> 
> Unfortunately for me I live in the middle east and most of the workers here don't speak English, made a complaint but H&S is non-existant here so nothing will happen."

Oh gosh, i hope you are okay, i would've kicked the cleaner's ass right there right then, moron!!! Don't worry hun, i know someone who was in the 2ww and had a serioud car crash but the bean survived and now is a happy little boy. Hope you'll get better, a bit of compensation wouldn't harm you i guess...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PJ32 said:


> Morning All, hope you are all good today
> 
> Just posted this seperately but really angry and need to get this off my chest!
> 
> "So you do all you can this month, OPKs, temps, vits the works oh and plenty of :BD: and more for good measure. Really exciting time!
> 
> So I walk into my lift lobby at work and go ass over tit as some moron decides to wet mop the floor, 3 inches of water and no yellow sign.
> 
> So now my TWW is a little bit pointless as I went over with such a bang the receptionist heard.
> 
> Tummy pains, knee pain, wrist and a bit of a sore throat now from shouting at the cleaner too.
> 
> Unfortunately for me I live in the middle east and most of the workers here don't speak English, made a complaint but H&S is non-existant here so nothing will happen."

Oh honey, Poor you! But I must say, If you have been successful this month, its very unlikely you have done anything to jeopardize it. So angry with the cleaner, how irresponsible! Can you go home and rest it off? :hugs: :hug: :hugs: Is it really that bad with H&S? thats disgusting! :growlmad:


----------



## PJ32

The worst of it is the fittest Italian bloke saw the lot! I could have died, everyone in the office heard me shout and all came to see what was going on.

if I see him again he will need that bloody mop surgically removing.

Rant over, feeling calmer now! Wheres claims direct when you need them


----------



## PJ32

Thanks ladies xxxxx Wish I could scoot home, but i have to sit through 2 hours of a management review meeting and I have arranged a seminar for this afternoon. I will sit at the back and have a kip!


----------



## Damita

Aw you have got to watch this - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bDkUKGjCyo so cute!

Made me cry :cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey ladies, bad news. She got me. Back to CD1 for me. Gutted. Back to the drawing board :(


----------



## Damita

awww tink... so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right I'm off out shopping, retail therapy. Gonna get me some new boots and a bottle of wine :wave:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks Damita, I'll be ok. Least I know now. The suspense was killing me. FX for a sticky bean next month x


----------



## Damita

yeah true but still :hugs: enjoy shopping :)


----------



## babydream

Damita said:


> Aw you have got to watch this - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bDkUKGjCyo so cute!
> 
> Made me cry :cry:

Made me cry too!!! :cry:


----------



## babydream

Aw Tink, i'm so sorry hunny, lets hunt that stupid witch down!!! More time with us here, that's a good thing isn't it??


----------



## TTC82

I'm really sorry Tink, but we'll all be here to cheer next month when you get your :bfp:

XX


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey ladies, bad news. She got me. Back to CD1 for me. Gutted. Back to the drawing board :(

Awww Tink im so sorry sweetie, hope your ok? Damn :witch: (( big hugs)) :hugs::hugs: enjoy your shopping trip :kiss:

Morning to everyone else :flower:


----------



## Damita

Morning Poppy :)


----------



## poppy666

How you feeling Damita? :hugs:


----------



## Damita

I'm okay, OPK are confusing me, kind of wishing that I had temp this month grr.. no positive yet.. hows you?


----------



## poppy666

Yeah im good thanks, im going to temp this month for deffo if af comes, i use the clearblue digi ov kit the other OPKs look too confusing lol used it other month and got my smiley face on CD11 but bedded wrong time n not enough times :dohh:


----------



## Damita

Yeah temping was good to know when I was ovulating, I have a rough 5 day window, yeah I am quite tempted to go to the shops to get some..

I had the same problem last month we didn't :sex: enough times and we didn't do it for 3 days after positive OPK stick.. urgh


----------



## poppy666

We'll get there sweetie, just trial & error :hugs: Well i better go do some work, gets too addictive on here :haha: See you all later xx


----------



## PJ32

sorry Tink xx


----------



## pk2of8

Good morning girlies! So mood's a little down today i see...that's ok :flower::hugs:

@tink--i'm so sorry luv! and your temps were looking so good! well we'll keep cheering you on for next time as the girls were saying! :kiss::hugs: we're all still in the same boat! we'll get there! and deffo some retail therapy is in order! that's the best kind!!!! :haha:

@pj--i hope you're ok sweetie...that musta hurt!! i'd blast the idiot doing the mopping too! :hugs:

morning poppy and damita--hope you have a good day today. going to take a shower now myself and then get the kiddos off to school...be back later! :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

morning all dirty wenches
still feeling rough as a bears arse
i have got sore nipples as well????????????????

bought a dress off ebay for wedding on sunday wont get over my fecking tits


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach ive bought loads off ebay n not fitted when ive tried them on :haha:

Great news about your nibbs being sore, very positive :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks guys, feeling rotten, but not as rotten as I would feel if i didn't have you lot! Got me a nice bottle of wine to enjoy tonight :) Roll on the next cycle. x


----------



## China girl

Morning & Afternoon ladies:flower:
Tink & Pj sending :hugs: your way girls. I love yalls PMA

I was having some CM and then some pains:shrug:...so I shagged any way, now today I am having AF type cramps/pains. It sounds to me as if I was in the process of Ov last night or today:shrug:...confused...I don't know what to think any more:nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> morning all dirty wenches
> still feeling rough as a bears arse
> i have got sore nipples as well????????????????
> 
> bought a dress off ebay for wedding on sunday wont get over my fecking tits

Ooooh a wedding, I love a good wedding! I know the boob problem very well, drives me nuts. As does never being able to buy cheep bras :holly: Hopefully you'll be able to find something that fits a treat, can you send it back? x


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Thanks guys, feeling rotten, but not as rotten as I would feel if i didn't have you lot! Got me a nice bottle of wine to enjoy tonight :) Roll on the next cycle. x

Tink...are you going to do what I did & drink the whole bottle:rofl:
I know I felt better afterwards:winkwink:


----------



## Jrie1

Sorry I was missing in action yesterday ladies.... Had a busy work day!... So I'm 1 DPO... 2WW I'm soooo anxious... I had a lot of lower abdomen pressure between tuesday and yesterday... I guess OV pain... But I'm feeling very positive about it this month! I really think I may get my BFP !! So may I be added to team ding dong, I love the support you guys have been giving me so far... Gooooo Team Ding Dong! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Thanks guys, feeling rotten, but not as rotten as I would feel if i didn't have you lot! Got me a nice bottle of wine to enjoy tonight :) Roll on the next cycle. x

Thats the spirit Tinks get it down ya throat :haha: Just think by time some of us get out of the 2ww period you'll be too busy :sex::sex: again :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Jrie1 said:


> Sorry I was missing in action yesterday ladies.... Had a busy work day!... So I'm 1 DPO... 2WW I'm soooo anxious... I had a lot of lower abdomen pressure between tuesday and yesterday... I guess OV pain... But I'm feeling very positive about it this month! I really think I may get my BFP !! So may I be added to team ding dong, I love the support you guys have been giving me so far... Gooooo Team Ding Dong! :happydance:

Awww your already in our team sweetie, im DPO1 today too n i love your positive attitude, plenty of :dust::dust::dust: for you & all my dirty hussys :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> morning all dirty wenches
> still feeling rough as a bears arse
> i have got sore nipples as well????????????????
> 
> bought a dress off ebay for wedding on sunday wont get over my fecking tits
> 
> Ooooh a wedding, I love a good wedding! I know the boob problem very well, drives me nuts. As does never being able to buy cheep bras :holly: Hopefully you'll be able to find something that fits a treat, can you send it back? xClick to expand...

nah no returns im afraid xx


----------



## Jrie1

Aww Thanks poppy! I'm so excited we are the same exact cycle!!! I decided to test on the 19th with my FMU since I have those early test strips sitting in my night stand lol... 

Tink! Like they said you will be :sex: all over the place with your DH by the time we are done with our 2WW.... :hugs: have a glass for me... A toast to you for next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

tink- im so sorry! when i got af last week i CRIED. and complained. and then i went for the wine that night! .. and then i realized its the beginning of a new cycle and i am ready to go go go! TWW is so exhausting mentally, but if you get in the right mindset when af arrives, it can almost be a relief that TWW is OVER and now we have another chance!


I'm cd7 now.. don't really know when I'm going to O or when AF might next be due, considering my last two cycles were 33 days and 24 days. I'm thinking we are just going to BD like crazy, starting like.. tonight!


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey ladies, bad news. She got me. Back to CD1 for me. Gutted. Back to the drawing board :(

awww tink i am ss xxx better luck next round hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## Jrie1

Yea Hopes314... Just BD as much as possible!!! Wenever you guys get the minute to do it go for it! Cycles like that can be very tricky with trying to time OV.... Fx'd for both you and Tink for this cycle!


----------



## TTC2308

Good Morning Team Ding Dong,

Sorry to hear that the :witch: showed up Tink. :dust: to you for next cycle.
MrsCabbage now its left up to you for the first :bfp: for Team Ding Dong! No Pressure Hun :haha:


----------



## Jrie1

May I be added to you guys signatures plz :hugs: .... I'm so excited to be apart of such a great group of cycle buddies... 
What's everyones test dates if you don't mind


----------



## pk2of8

Jrie- check out the very first post on the first page...you're already on the list sweetie! :hugs:

Tink- aside from a great new pair of sexy pumps and a good bottle of wine, there's not much else that feels better than shopping for some amazing bras and panties at Victoria's Secret! (do you have that store in the UK?--if not, there's always online!!) LUUUVVV me some new undies and bras and pj's :happydance::happydance: might do some shopping whether i get my bfp or not, now that i think about it... teehee 

all my dingy dongers-- how do you want me to update the first post??? should i put down when we get ANY results bfp:, :bfn:, or :witch:) with dates or just :bfp:s ....tell me what you think!! :shrug: also, will we continue this thread for ........ how long or should we start a new one next month??? :shrug: weigh in and let me know your opinions! :kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jrie1

Thanks PK!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

pk2of8 said:


> Jrie- check out the very first post on the first page...you're already on the list sweetie! :hugs:
> 
> Tink- aside from a great new pair of sexy pumps and a good bottle of wine, there's not much else that feels better than shopping for some amazing bras and panties at Victoria's Secret! (do you have that store in the UK?--if not, there's always online!!) LUUUVVV me some new undies and bras and pj's :happydance::happydance: might do some shopping whether i get my bfp or not, now that i think about it... teehee
> 
> all my dingy dongers-- how do you want me to update the first post??? should i put down when we get ANY results bfp:, :bfn:, or :witch:) with dates or just :bfp:s ....tell me what you think!! :shrug: also, will we continue this thread for ........ how long or should we start a new one next month??? :shrug: weigh in and let me know your opinions! :kiss::hugs::kiss:


Definitely BFPs, I don't have much opinion on whether to put BFN, AF.. that might be hard because people with short(ish) cycles could have both AF and BFP in same month so I guess then it would just have to be changed? As for new thread.. My opinion is maybe start a new one for each month with a new little intro post like this one. I think it would feel like a fresh start :dance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, feeling rotten, but not as rotten as I would feel if i didn't have you lot! Got me a nice bottle of wine to enjoy tonight :) Roll on the next cycle. x
> 
> Tink...are you going to do what I did & drink the whole bottle:rofl:
> I know I felt better afterwards:winkwink:Click to expand...

lol Yeah, I gonna glug down the whole thing and eat a massive bar of chocolate tonight :haha: Better leave my tablets off tonight or I'll be swinging from the light fittings :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> tink- im so sorry! when i got af last week i CRIED. and complained. and then i went for the wine that night! .. and then i realized its the beginning of a new cycle and i am ready to go go go! TWW is so exhausting mentally, but if you get in the right mindset when af arrives, it can almost be a relief that TWW is OVER and now we have another chance!
> 
> 
> I'm cd7 now.. don't really know when I'm going to O or when AF might next be due, considering my last two cycles were 33 days and 24 days. I'm thinking we are just going to BD like crazy, starting like.. tonight!

Awwww hun, Thanks for that. Your right, now I'm over some of the disappointment Its actually quite nice to have the TWW over with, and a new chance on its way. 

I think your plan sounds perfect crazy :sex: you go girl! x


----------



## LEW32

Morning All!

Just catching up on the posts for today...its exhausting!

@ Tink, I am so sorry the :witch: got you hun! :hugs: definitely have a glass of the wine for me- what kind you getting?

@Pj I hope you are feeling better and so sorry about your fall! What an idiot that guy is!

@ MC - yay for connor! :happydance:

I actually had an interesting night/morning. My neighbor is 9 months preggers and due for a c-section next week. She called me at 3:45AM :shock: saying she thought she was in labor and was heading to the hospital. She has a 2.5 year old son and wanted me to stay with him. So headed over there and had to get him all dressed in the morn and off to daycare....he wasn't too pleased at first but we got along great after a bit...good mommy practice I guess! 
So :sleep: today though!

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> Jrie- check out the very first post on the first page...you're already on the list sweetie! :hugs:
> 
> Tink- aside from a great new pair of sexy pumps and a good bottle of wine, there's not much else that feels better than shopping for some amazing bras and panties at Victoria's Secret! (do you have that store in the UK?--if not, there's always online!!) LUUUVVV me some new undies and bras and pj's :happydance::happydance: might do some shopping whether i get my bfp or not, now that i think about it... teehee
> 
> all my dingy dongers-- how do you want me to update the first post??? should i put down when we get ANY results bfp:, :bfn:, or :witch:) with dates or just :bfp:s ....tell me what you think!! :shrug: also, will we continue this thread for ........ how long or should we start a new one next month??? :shrug: weigh in and let me know your opinions! :kiss::hugs::kiss:

Oooh I love new undies! might just treat myself. Good plan :haha: can't see husband objecting to that kinda spending...:blush:


----------



## LEW32

Hopes314 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> Jrie- check out the very first post on the first page...you're already on the list sweetie! :hugs:
> 
> Tink- aside from a great new pair of sexy pumps and a good bottle of wine, there's not much else that feels better than shopping for some amazing bras and panties at Victoria's Secret! (do you have that store in the UK?--if not, there's always online!!) LUUUVVV me some new undies and bras and pj's :happydance::happydance: might do some shopping whether i get my bfp or not, now that i think about it... teehee
> 
> all my dingy dongers-- how do you want me to update the first post??? should i put down when we get ANY results bfp:, :bfn:, or :witch:) with dates or just :bfp:s ....tell me what you think!! :shrug: also, will we continue this thread for ........ how long or should we start a new one next month??? :shrug: weigh in and let me know your opinions! :kiss::hugs::kiss:
> 
> 
> Definitely BFPs, I don't have much opinion on whether to put BFN, AF.. that might be hard because people with short(ish) cycles could have both AF and BFP in same month so I guess then it would just have to be changed? As for new thread.. My opinion is maybe start a new one for each month with a new little intro post like this one. I think it would feel like a fresh start :dance:Click to expand...

I agree
Maybe just add the testing dates to everyone and :bfp: (or :af: if everyone wants) A new thread after each month sounds like a good idea....maybe after everyone is done testing for the month!


----------



## LEW32

Jrie1 said:


> May I be added to you guys signatures plz :hugs: .... I'm so excited to be apart of such a great group of cycle buddies...
> What's everyones test dates if you don't mind

Your added hun!


----------



## Jrie1

I think testing dates and BFPs would be a great idea! And we should make a new post for the next month!....


----------



## Jrie1

Thanks Lew!


----------



## Damita

Welcome to the group, I haven't got names as I would run out of room but you are all loved!! :hugs:

Oooh new undies!! Sexy!

I don't mind BFP on front page seem like a good idea, don't really mind about the AF up to you :)


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> Jrie- check out the very first post on the first page...you're already on the list sweetie! :hugs:
> 
> Tink- aside from a great new pair of sexy pumps and a good bottle of wine, there's not much else that feels better than shopping for some amazing bras and panties at Victoria's Secret! (do you have that store in the UK?--if not, there's always online!!) LUUUVVV me some new undies and bras and pj's :happydance::happydance: might do some shopping whether i get my bfp or not, now that i think about it... teehee
> 
> all my dingy dongers-- how do you want me to update the first post??? should i put down when we get ANY results bfp:, :bfn:, or :witch:) with dates or just :bfp:s ....tell me what you think!! :shrug: also, will we continue this thread for ........ how long or should we start a new one next month??? :shrug: weigh in and let me know your opinions! :kiss::hugs::kiss:

Love the idea about BFP's not too much about the BFN :growlmad: lol :haha: Can we carry the thread on just change the month???
Of course wait for everyone's input but dont think many will want to see BFN at the side of their name :cry:


----------



## Damita

^ Yeah I like that idea, can we change the title of this thread to Team Ding Dong? Or is that not allowed after it has been created, we should stay here :)


----------



## eesoja81

Good morning lovely ladies!!!

Tinkerbell-love your PMA and agreed with an earlier post that you'll be the lucky one BDing while the rest of us are waiting around!!!

Mothercabbage-isn't that such a great feeling to sleep through the night again? 

PJ-you'll be looking back and chuckling in a few weeks-keep your head up:flower:

So, my thought of having O'd on CD13 was wrong-AGAIN-I have EWCM this morning. Sh**ty thing is, we didn't BD last night, and we won't be able to now for @ another 12 hours b/c of work schedules. :cry::cry::cry: Here's to hoping I've got at least a day!!!


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Love the idea about BFP's not too much about the BFN :growlmad: lol :haha: Can we carry the thread on just change the month???
> Of course wait for everyone's input but dont think many will want to see BFN at the side of their name :cry:

That was my thought too poppy...just wanted to check in with everybody to make sure. :hugs:

I don't know if we can change the title...i'm guessing I can edit it??? we can try...we'll see... I do like the idea of editing it to "Team Ding Dong" :happydance:


----------



## PJ32

LEW32 said:


> Jrie1 said:
> 
> 
> May I be added to you guys signatures plz :hugs: .... I'm so excited to be apart of such a great group of cycle buddies...
> What's everyones test dates if you don't mind
> 
> Your added hun!Click to expand...

Can I be added to please? so great to go through this with support from lovely funny ladies x


----------



## China girl

I say :bfp: by the names and keep the thread going. We got to much info in this thread.:flower:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Love the idea about BFP's not too much about the BFN :growlmad: lol :haha: Can we carry the thread on just change the month???
> Of course wait for everyone's input but dont think many will want to see BFN at the side of their name :cry:
> 
> That was my thought too poppy...just wanted to check in with everybody to make sure. :hugs:
> 
> I don't know if we can change the title...i'm guessing I can edit it??? we can try...we'll see... I do like the idea of editing it to "Team Ding Dong" :happydance:Click to expand...

Team Ding Dongs moving into November :happydance: was gonna say Shagging into November :rofl:


----------



## PJ32

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Love the idea about BFP's not too much about the BFN :growlmad: lol :haha: Can we carry the thread on just change the month???
> Of course wait for everyone's input but dont think many will want to see BFN at the side of their name :cry:
> 
> That was my thought too poppy...just wanted to check in with everybody to make sure. :hugs:
> 
> I don't know if we can change the title...i'm guessing I can edit it??? we can try...we'll see... I do like the idea of editing it to "Team Ding Dong" :happydance:Click to expand...

yay go team ding dong :happydance: BFPs all the way :loopy:


----------



## LEW32

PJ32 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrie1 said:
> 
> 
> May I be added to you guys signatures plz :hugs: .... I'm so excited to be apart of such a great group of cycle buddies...
> What's everyones test dates if you don't mind
> 
> Your added hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Can I be added to please? so great to go through this with support from lovely funny ladies xClick to expand...

added to my siggy!


----------



## phoebe

LEW32 said:


> Jrie1 said:
> 
> 
> May I be added to you guys signatures plz :hugs: .... I'm so excited to be apart of such a great group of cycle buddies...
> What's everyones test dates if you don't mind
> 
> Your added hun!Click to expand...

what about me:cry: lol hi ladies and good afternoon xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Team Ding Dongs moving into November :happydance: was gonna say Shagging into November :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: i LOVE it poppy!!! Team Ding Dong Shagging into November!!! LOLOLOL :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I don't know if they'll let us put up something like that??? would we get "in trouble" for it?? :blush::haha::dohh:


----------



## phoebe

Damita said:


> ^ Yeah I like that idea, can we change the title of this thread to Team Ding Dong? Or is that not allowed after it has been created, we should stay here :)

i like this idae too hun lets do it xxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Team Ding Dongs moving into November :happydance: was gonna say Shagging into November :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: i LOVE it poppy!!! Team Ding Dong Shagging into November!!! LOLOLOL :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I don't know if they'll let us put up something like that??? would we get "in trouble" for it?? :blush::haha::dohh:Click to expand...

Could always ask Admin lol x


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Team Ding Dongs moving into November :happydance: was gonna say Shagging into November :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: i LOVE it poppy!!! Team Ding Dong Shagging into November!!! LOLOLOL :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I don't know if they'll let us put up something like that??? would we get "in trouble" for it?? :blush::haha::dohh:Click to expand...

love it xxxx:rofl::rofl::friends:


----------



## PJ32

LEW32 said:


> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrie1 said:
> 
> 
> May I be added to you guys signatures plz :hugs: .... I'm so excited to be apart of such a great group of cycle buddies...
> What's everyones test dates if you don't mind
> 
> Your added hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Can I be added to please? so great to go through this with support from lovely funny ladies xClick to expand...
> 
> added to my siggy!Click to expand...

All you lovely ladies added to my siggy too mwaaaa


----------



## LEW32

phoebe said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrie1 said:
> 
> 
> May I be added to you guys signatures plz :hugs: .... I'm so excited to be apart of such a great group of cycle buddies...
> What's everyones test dates if you don't mind
> 
> Your added hun!Click to expand...
> 
> what about me:cry: lol hi ladies and good afternoon xxxxClick to expand...

added- can you add me ?:blush:

I like that title too...think 'shagging' is offensive? Hmmm...I wouldn't think so!


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrie1 said:
> 
> 
> May I be added to you guys signatures plz :hugs: .... I'm so excited to be apart of such a great group of cycle buddies...
> What's everyones test dates if you don't mind
> 
> Your added hun!Click to expand...
> 
> what about me:cry: lol hi ladies and good afternoon xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> added- can you add me ?:blush:
> 
> I like that title too...think 'shagging' is offensive? Hmmm...I wouldn't think so!Click to expand...

Ok Team ding dongs getting Jiggy into November :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

LEW32 said:


> added- can you add me ?:blush:
> 
> I like that title too...think 'shagging' is offensive? Hmmm...I wouldn't think so!

i wouldn't think so either...you just never know with some people...:shrug:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrie1 said:
> 
> 
> May I be added to you guys signatures plz :hugs: .... I'm so excited to be apart of such a great group of cycle buddies...
> What's everyones test dates if you don't mind
> 
> Your added hun!Click to expand...
> 
> what about me:cry: lol hi ladies and good afternoon xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> added- can you add me ?:blush:
> 
> I like that title too...think 'shagging' is offensive? Hmmm...I wouldn't think so!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Team ding dongs getting Jiggy into November :haha:Click to expand...

sweet :rofl::rofl::hug:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Ok Team ding dongs getting Jiggy into November :haha:

:rofl::rofl: ah poppy you've really got the creative juices flowing today!!! :rofl:

I t hink i do like the "shagging" one better tho :winkwink:


----------



## eesoja81

pk2of8 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> added- can you add me ?:blush:
> 
> I like that title too...think 'shagging' is offensive? Hmmm...I wouldn't think so!
> 
> i wouldn't think so either...you just never know with some people...:shrug:Click to expand...

I think it's cute-if someone doesn't like it, they don't have to open the thread, you know? :flower:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Love the idea about BFP's not too much about the BFN :growlmad: lol :haha: Can we carry the thread on just change the month???
> Of course wait for everyone's input but dont think many will want to see BFN at the side of their name :cry:
> 
> That was my thought too poppy...just wanted to check in with everybody to make sure. :hugs:
> 
> I don't know if we can change the title...i'm guessing I can edit it??? we can try...we'll see... I do like the idea of editing it to "Team Ding Dong" :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Team Ding Dongs moving into November :happydance: was gonna say Shagging into November :rofl:Click to expand...

I like that one:rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja81 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> added- can you add me ?:blush:
> 
> I like that title too...think 'shagging' is offensive? Hmmm...I wouldn't think so!
> 
> i wouldn't think so either...you just never know with some people...:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's cute-if someone doesn't like it, they don't have to open the thread, you know? :flower:Click to expand...

very true eesoja! i agree!! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ok Team ding dongs getting Jiggy into November :haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: ah poppy you've really got the creative juices flowing today!!! :rofl:
> 
> I t hink i do like the "shagging" one better tho :winkwink:Click to expand...

I like the shagging one too, ,maybe copy our thread link & explain to Admin that we want to keep the thread, but edit the title for obvious reasons?? Hmmm PK thats your job you got a way with words and they'll say yes to you :rofl::rofl::hug:


----------



## phoebe

right i'm offski, u lovely ladies have a pleasant afternoon and i'll prob be back this evening. hmmmmmmmmm i wondwe how many pages i'll need to catch up with by then :rofl::rofl:

see u all later xxxxxx:hug::dust::hug:xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEW32

my neighbor is 5 cm dilated! Looks like :baby: is coming today! Wonder what she will have :happydance:


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrie1 said:
> 
> 
> May I be added to you guys signatures plz :hugs: .... I'm so excited to be apart of such a great group of cycle buddies...
> What's everyones test dates if you don't mind
> 
> Your added hun!Click to expand...
> 
> what about me:cry: lol hi ladies and good afternoon xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> added- can you add me ?:blush:
> 
> I like that title too...think 'shagging' is offensive? Hmmm...I wouldn't think so!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Team ding dongs getting Jiggy into November :haha:Click to expand...

Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> right i'm offski, u lovely ladies have a pleasant afternoon and i'll prob be back this evening. hmmmmmmmmm i wondwe how many pages i'll need to catch up with by then :rofl::rofl:
> 
> see u all later xxxxxx:hug::dust::hug:xxxxxxxxxxx

Cya later phoebe :hugs: Lew32 aww bless keep us up to date 5cm she wont be long :happydance:


----------



## Damita

:haha: crazy!


----------



## Damita

LEW32 said:


> my neighbor is 5 cm dilated! Looks like :baby: is coming today! Wonder what she will have :happydance:

How exciting :happydance:


----------



## PJ32

LEW32 said:


> my neighbor is 5 cm dilated! Looks like :baby: is coming today! Wonder what she will have :happydance:

EEEEEK! I predict a girl:pink:


----------



## poppy666

PJ32 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> my neighbor is 5 cm dilated! Looks like :baby: is coming today! Wonder what she will have :happydance:
> 
> EEEEEK! I predict a girl:pink:Click to expand...

Ohhh predict one for me when i get my BFP :cloud9:


----------



## eesoja81

Ladies-have a great day, I'm off to clean a bit before picking up my daughter from preschool. FX that I get to BD 2nite before it's too late!!!


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> Ladies-have a great day, I'm off to clean a bit before picking up my daughter from preschool. FX that I get to BD 2nite before it's too late!!!

Ohhhhhhhhhhh good luck sweetie, pin him down take him for everything he's got :haha:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> ladies-have a great day, i'm off to clean a bit before picking up my daughter from preschool. Fx that i get to bd 2nite before it's too late!!!
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhh good luck sweetie, pin him down take him for everything he's got :haha:Click to expand...

hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> my neighbor is 5 cm dilated! Looks like :baby: is coming today! Wonder what she will have :happydance:
> 
> EEEEEK! I predict a girl:pink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh predict one for me when i get my BFP :cloud9:Click to expand...

Mystic PJ will oblige


----------



## China girl

A friend of mine had her baby Tuesday monring...I got to see her yesterday...cute baby girl!!.. I prefer a boy tho:winkwink:


----------



## PJ32

eesoja81 said:


> Ladies-have a great day, I'm off to clean a bit before picking up my daughter from preschool. FX that I get to BD 2nite before it's too late!!!

Have a lovely day sweetie


----------



## China girl

eesoja81 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> ladies-have a great day, i'm off to clean a bit before picking up my daughter from preschool. Fx that i get to bd 2nite before it's too late!!!
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhh good luck sweetie, pin him down take him for everything he's got :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah!!!!!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon all:wave: well you lots have once again been busy....
@TINK im sorry :witch: got ya the fecking bitch!!! hope the AF pains aren't too bad but at least you can numb them later with the wine...:happydance: onto new cycle,fresh start :hug: :dust::dust: and more :dust:
@BABYDREAMyea still kinda itchy :holly: probably the washing powder! lol..heaps of creamy CM today too...wots that about? is that normal....:dohh:
@DAMITA not sure about your dark thin +OPK hunni, thought the lines had to be the same width? im not sure though, them OPKs are a pain in the ass!!!!:growlmad: and that video you posted was just the cutest...:cry:
@PJ hope your ok after your fall at work....wheres theres blame theres a claim!!!!:hug:
@CHINA was your OH rough with you?? i sometimes get AF type pains after a good :sex: session?! :blush:
@TTC2308 yea no pressure then for monday/tuesday!!! hope i get :bfp: FXFXFXFXFXFXFX
@PK i think :bfp: on the 1st post is a good idea.:happydance: maybe not the :bfn: though, and maybe if everyone could let you know testing dates you could put them at side of our names too, i think a new thread next month is a good idea too....humping into round november!!!!got a feeling ill be doing the hump into november thread, not enough :sex: around +OPK.....:dohh:
thank you all for the ""well done connor""s he probably wont sleep through again for months...:growlmad: bu one full nights sleep was greeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaat...
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> A friend of mine had her baby Tuesday monring...I got to see her yesterday...cute baby girl!!.. I prefer a boy tho:winkwink:

I got 4 of those, willys all over the place, even the dogs male :p


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> afternoon all:wave: well you lots have once again been busy....
> @TINK im sorry :witch: got ya the fecking bitch!!! hope the AF pains aren't too bad but at least you can numb them later with the wine...:happydance: onto new cycle,fresh start :hug: :dust::dust: and more :dust:
> @BABYDREAMyea still kinda itchy :holly: probably the washing powder! lol..heaps of creamy CM today too...wots that about? is that normal....:dohh:
> @DAMITA not sure about your dark thin +OPK hunni, thought the lines had to be the same width? im not sure though, them OPKs are a pain in the ass!!!!:growlmad: and that video you posted was just the cutest...:cry:
> @PJ hope your ok after your fall at work....wheres theres blame theres a claim!!!!:hug:
> @CHINA was your OH rough with you?? i sometimes get AF type pains after a good :sex: session?! :blush:
> @TTC2308 yea no pressure then for monday/tuesday!!! hope i get :bfp: FXFXFXFXFXFXFX
> @PK i think :bfp: on the 1st post is a good idea.:happydance: maybe not the :bfn: though, and maybe if everyone could let you know testing dates you could put them at side of our names too, i think a new thread next month is a good idea too....humping into round november!!!!got a feeling ill be doing the hump into november thread, not enough :sex: around +OPK.....:dohh:
> thank you all for the ""well done connor""s he probably wont sleep through again for months...:growlmad: bu one full nights sleep was greeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaat...
> :hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxx

Afternoon trouble :haha: well done conner btw give his mummy a lie in :happydance:

Only thing about a new thread would be like china girl said ( i think) we would lose all our info, yes we can go back here to retrieve it, but be a pain in the ass :nope: but heyyyyyyyyyyyy im easy 'well so my dh says' :haha:


----------



## LEW32

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had her baby Tuesday monring...I got to see her yesterday...cute baby girl!!.. I prefer a boy tho:winkwink:
> 
> I got 4 of those, willys all over the place, even the dogs male :pClick to expand...

:rofl: at 'willys all over the place'!

Congrats to your friend China!
I used to really want a little girl,but now I don't much care either way for the first!
My DH wants a girl surprisingly!


----------



## LEW32

I hope I am not coming down with something.... I KNOW its way to early to symptom spot, so not even thinking that way.

But I have woken up the past 2 nights in the middle of the night/early morning with some nausea..... I take my prenatals before bed, so maybe they are upsetting my tummy.....I hope its not sickies!


----------



## mothercabbage

yea i suppose...but i never look back at the old pages?! so im not fussed eitherway....am i the next one to test then??...im really nervous...hope its :bfp:....and sticks!!!


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> afternoon all:wave: well you lots have once again been busy....
> @TINK im sorry :witch: got ya the fecking bitch!!! hope the AF pains aren't too bad but at least you can numb them later with the wine...:happydance: onto new cycle,fresh start :hug: :dust::dust: and more :dust:
> @BABYDREAMyea still kinda itchy :holly: probably the washing powder! lol..heaps of creamy CM today too...wots that about? is that normal....:dohh:
> @DAMITA not sure about your dark thin +OPK hunni, thought the lines had to be the same width? im not sure though, them OPKs are a pain in the ass!!!!:growlmad: and that video you posted was just the cutest...:cry:
> @PJ hope your ok after your fall at work....wheres theres blame theres a claim!!!!:hug:
> @CHINA was your OH rough with you?? i sometimes get AF type pains after a good :sex: session?! :blush:
> @TTC2308 yea no pressure then for monday/tuesday!!! hope i get :bfp: FXFXFXFXFXFXFX
> @PK i think :bfp: on the 1st post is a good idea.:happydance: maybe not the :bfn: though, and maybe if everyone could let you know testing dates you could put them at side of our names too, i think a new thread next month is a good idea too....humping into round november!!!!got a feeling ill be doing the hump into november thread, not enough :sex: around +OPK.....:dohh:
> thank you all for the ""well done connor""s he probably wont sleep through again for months...:growlmad: bu one full nights sleep was greeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaat...
> :hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxx

Hey MC:flower:
I was having the pains before kind of like jabbing pains...Increased afterwards & had a little this morning.


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had her baby Tuesday monring...I got to see her yesterday...cute baby girl!!.. I prefer a boy tho:winkwink:
> 
> I got 4 of those, willys all over the place, even the dogs male :pClick to expand...

Ha...me & the pup are the only females in the house. Love being spoiled!!


----------



## LEW32

I think you ARE the next tester MC!!!! FX FX FX we need our first :bfp: on here!


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> @DAMITA not sure about your dark thin +OPK hunni, thought the lines had to be the same width? im not sure though, them OPKs are a pain in the ass!!!!:growlmad: and that video you posted was just the cutest...:cry:

Thanks hun, that is what I thought, yup they are can't wait to use my persona will make it so much easier, I know so cute makes me cry :cry:


----------



## PJ32

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had her baby Tuesday monring...I got to see her yesterday...cute baby girl!!.. I prefer a boy tho:winkwink:
> 
> I got 4 of those, willys all over the place, even the dogs male :pClick to expand...
> 
> Ha...me & the pup are the only females in the house. Love being spoiled!!Click to expand...

Proper lucky lady I am, one of each oh and a puppy whos a boy. I found out with both weather a blue or pink one, though that was 12 and 9 nine years ago, definately going for the surprise this time. bringing up boys and girls is a world apart and both have ups and downs but brill fun all the same.


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> yea i suppose...but i never look back at the old pages?! so im not fussed eitherway....am i the next one to test then??...im really nervous...hope its :bfp:....and sticks!!!

I think you are the next to test, when are you testing?


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had her baby Tuesday monring...I got to see her yesterday...cute baby girl!!.. I prefer a boy tho:winkwink:
> 
> I got 4 of those, willys all over the place, even the dogs male :pClick to expand...
> 
> Ha...me & the pup are the only females in the house. Love being spoiled!!Click to expand...

Well the only other thing that could be female in my house would be a Blow up Doll if dh has one hidden in house :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> yea i suppose...but i never look back at the old pages?! so im not fussed eitherway....am i the next one to test then??...im really nervous...hope its :bfp:....and sticks!!!

I'll only look back when some of our Ding Dongs get a BFP then i can see what they did this month etc.......... :haha:

What DPO are you mothercabbage? Ahhh just edited your 5dpo wooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## China girl

LEW32 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had her baby Tuesday monring...I got to see her yesterday...cute baby girl!!.. I prefer a boy tho:winkwink:
> 
> I got 4 of those, willys all over the place, even the dogs male :pClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: at 'willys all over the place'!
> 
> Congrats to your friend China!
> I used to really want a little girl,but now I don't much care either way for the first!
> My DH wants a girl surprisingly!Click to expand...

Thank you Lew...She is cutie pie. But her mama is having trouble nursing. Her water broke Monday night, by Tuesday early morning she had been labor a full 2 hours & still hadn't come. So they had to perform a C-section. Well her epidural did not take so they had to put her to sleep. Needless to say she was HEATED!!. So with them putting her under, she is not producing they way she should. So hopefully she will overcome this and can nurse. This is her first baby..whew:flower:


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had her baby Tuesday monring...I got to see her yesterday...cute baby girl!!.. I prefer a boy tho:winkwink:
> 
> I got 4 of those, willys all over the place, even the dogs male :pClick to expand...
> 
> Ha...me & the pup are the only females in the house. Love being spoiled!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well the only other thing that could be female in my house would be a Blow up Doll if dh has one hidden in house :haha:Click to expand...

:holly: If there was ever a time for the gigantic jugs of joy this is it :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## China girl

PJ32 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had her baby Tuesday monring...I got to see her yesterday...cute baby girl!!.. I prefer a boy tho:winkwink:
> 
> I got 4 of those, willys all over the place, even the dogs male :pClick to expand...
> 
> Ha...me & the pup are the only females in the house. Love being spoiled!!Click to expand...
> 
> Proper lucky lady I am, one of each oh and a puppy whos a boy. I found out with both weather a blue or pink one, though that was 12 and 9 nine years ago, definately going for the surprise this time. bringing up boys and girls is a world apart and both have ups and downs but brill fun all the same.Click to expand...

PJ our kids are close in age...lol
My oldest will be 13 this month:winkwink:


----------



## PJ32

China girl said:


> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had her baby Tuesday monring...I got to see her yesterday...cute baby girl!!.. I prefer a boy tho:winkwink:
> 
> I got 4 of those, willys all over the place, even the dogs male :pClick to expand...
> 
> Ha...me & the pup are the only females in the house. Love being spoiled!!Click to expand...
> 
> Proper lucky lady I am, one of each oh and a puppy whos a boy. I found out with both weather a blue or pink one, though that was 12 and 9 nine years ago, definately going for the surprise this time. bringing up boys and girls is a world apart and both have ups and downs but brill fun all the same.Click to expand...
> 
> PJ our kids are close in age...lol
> My oldest will be 13 this month:winkwink:Click to expand...


DS is 11 so scan 12 years ago and DD is 8 scan 9 years ago! their birthdays are on 2 weeks apart so if we do get a :bfp: we can keep the trend up. Wonderful ages DS started high school and is proper emo and DD is so emotional but wonderful she makes me howl, I really need to appologise to my parents :brat:


----------



## LEW32

China girl said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had her baby Tuesday monring...I got to see her yesterday...cute baby girl!!.. I prefer a boy tho:winkwink:
> 
> I got 4 of those, willys all over the place, even the dogs male :pClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: at 'willys all over the place'!
> 
> Congrats to your friend China!
> I used to really want a little girl,but now I don't much care either way for the first!
> My DH wants a girl surprisingly!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Lew...She is cutie pie. But her mama is having trouble nursing. Her water broke Monday night, by Tuesday early morning she had been labor a full 2 hours & still hadn't come. So they had to perform a C-section. Well her epidural did not take so they had to put her to sleep. Needless to say she was HEATED!!. So with them putting her under, she is not producing they way she should. So hopefully she will overcome this and can nurse. This is her first baby..whew:flower:Click to expand...

awww....I hope her milk comes in soon. I didn't realize being put under affects your milk production....


----------



## mothercabbage

i dont have a clue when to test , im due af on 16th and test says up to 6 days b4 af so im thinking thats monday.....???ill be (i think)9dpo might leave it until tuesday...i dunno...


----------



## poppy666

Back on here bloody facebook doing my nut in too slow or its me :haha:


----------



## PJ32

I am going to try and wait until the :witch: doesn't curse me. haaaa haaaa yeah right 10DPO i am going to :test:. so a week on saturday, :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Back on here bloody facebook doing my nut in too slow or its me :haha:

i usually have 2 windows open, facebook n BnB.....facebook has been weird lately with me, keeps messing with my notifications....:growlmad:....best think of getting dinner on the go!! its past 4pm.........arghhhhhhhhh...


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Back on here bloody facebook doing my nut in too slow or its me :haha:
> 
> i usually have 2 windows open, facebook n BnB.....facebook has been weird lately with me, keeps messing with my notifications....:growlmad:....best think of getting dinner on the go!! its past 4pm.........arghhhhhhhhh...Click to expand...

Yeah i have 2 windows open too with FB lol im making sausage, mash n beans.. dirty biatch gave me the idea last night :haha:

Ive still got heartburn not bad but its there x


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Back on here bloody facebook doing my nut in too slow or its me :haha:
> 
> i usually have 2 windows open, facebook n BnB.....facebook has been weird lately with me, keeps messing with my notifications....:growlmad:....best think of getting dinner on the go!! its past 4pm.........arghhhhhhhhh...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza Hut yay, thursday in Dubai is like Friday in UK. Just tried the meatball stuffed crust yummmmmmm.
> 
> Pork sausage are really expensive here so bangers and mash are a treat! can't beat them! makes us feel homesick though :cry:Click to expand...


----------



## poppy666

PJ32 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Back on here bloody facebook doing my nut in too slow or its me :haha:
> 
> i usually have 2 windows open, facebook n BnB.....facebook has been weird lately with me, keeps messing with my notifications....:growlmad:....best think of getting dinner on the go!! its past 4pm.........arghhhhhhhhh...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza Hut yay, thursday in Dubai is like Friday in UK. Just tried the meatball stuffed crust yummmmmmm.
> 
> Pork sausage are really expensive here so bangers and mash are a treat! can't beat them! makes us feel homesick though :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww :hug: these are Pork & Apple sausages YUM!!! :haha: if i could send you some i would sweetie :hugs: Ok better go sort it out, cya all later xxxClick to expand...


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Back on here bloody facebook doing my nut in too slow or its me :haha:
> 
> i usually have 2 windows open, facebook n BnB.....facebook has been weird lately with me, keeps messing with my notifications....:growlmad:....best think of getting dinner on the go!! its past 4pm.........arghhhhhhhhh...Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i have 2 windows open too with FB lol im making sausage, mash n beans.. dirty biatch gave me the idea last night :haha:
> 
> Ive still got heartburn not bad but its there xClick to expand...

funny i often have 2 windows open too girls (one for fb too lol)! :haha:

i don't know what to do for dinner tonight...haven't started thinking about it. i need to run to the bank and pay the water bill...blah. hate bills...:wacko:

we did mcd's last night b/c i didn't feel like cooking, so i suppose i have to cook tonight :dohh: i know i know! terrible for us, but it's only every once in a while:blush:


----------



## LEW32

mothercabbage said:


> i dont have a clue when to test , im due af on 16th and test says up to 6 days b4 af so im thinking thats monday.....???ill be (i think)9dpo might leave it until tuesday...i dunno...

How many tests to you have stocked up MC??? 
Would love to hear some results Monday!


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Back on here bloody facebook doing my nut in too slow or its me :haha:
> 
> i usually have 2 windows open, facebook n BnB.....facebook has been weird lately with me, keeps messing with my notifications....:growlmad:....best think of getting dinner on the go!! its past 4pm.........arghhhhhhhhh...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza Hut yay, thursday in Dubai is like Friday in UK. Just tried the meatball stuffed crust yummmmmmm.
> 
> Pork sausage are really expensive here so bangers and mash are a treat! can't beat them! makes us feel homesick though :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww :hug: these are Pork & Apple sausages YUM!!! :haha: if i could send you some i would sweetie :hugs: Ok better go sort it out, cya all later xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I will get the gravy on. enjoyxxx logging off, DH friends over so going upstairs to watch spongebob with the DKs have a good evening ladies xx:coolio:Click to expand...


----------



## mrsamyrach

sorry guys cant be arsed with baby and bump tonight ill see you all laters xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

LEW32 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i dont have a clue when to test , im due af on 16th and test says up to 6 days b4 af so im thinking thats monday.....???ill be (i think)9dpo might leave it until tuesday...i dunno...
> 
> How many tests to you have stocked up MC???
> Would love to hear some results Monday!Click to expand...

i got 8 lol....


----------



## poppy666

Hey sweetie hope your ok? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jrie1

mothercabbage said:


> i dont have a clue when to test , im due af on 16th and test says up to 6 days b4 af so im thinking thats monday.....???ill be (i think)9dpo might leave it until tuesday...i dunno...

I think the best thing would be for you to wait til about the 15th or 16th.... So you could have a more accurate result.... The test are only like 50% accuratee when taken too early.... I know the anticipation is going to kill you though. I can't even imagine how I will be next week.


----------



## Hopes314

Jrie1 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i dont have a clue when to test , im due af on 16th and test says up to 6 days b4 af so im thinking thats monday.....???ill be (i think)9dpo might leave it until tuesday...i dunno...
> 
> I think the best thing would be for you to wait til about the 15th or 16th.... So you could have a more accurate result.... The test are only like 50% accuratee when taken too early.... I know the anticipation is going to kill you though. I can't even imagine how I will be next week.Click to expand...

I HOPE nobody waits that long to test! I feel like we all need to know these things! and see pictures too.. lol.


----------



## mothercabbage

Jrie1 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i dont have a clue when to test , im due af on 16th and test says up to 6 days b4 af so im thinking thats monday.....???ill be (i think)9dpo might leave it until tuesday...i dunno...
> 
> I think the best thing would be for you to wait til about the 15th or 16th.... So you could have a more accurate result.... The test are only like 50% accuratee when taken too early.... I know the anticipation is going to kill you though. I can't even imagine how I will be next week.Click to expand...

instructions and info off of box is/are.......62% of women get an acurate result 6 days b4 af,78% get an acurate result 5 days b4 af,87% get acurate result 4 days b4 af,98% of women get acurate result 3 days b4 af and over 99% of women get acurate result 2 days b4 af......so because i have 8 i got enough to cover each day...so there fore im willing to risk feint results if i am preggo, if its a bfn for all days upto and on AF day ill get more or wait for :witch: to show..but FX i get a :bfp: on monday or tuesday!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

i testing monday if AF is not here early (feels like it could, got mild af pains now) and i'll be posting pics if i can get a clear one!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## LEW32

mothercabbage said:


> Jrie1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i dont have a clue when to test , im due af on 16th and test says up to 6 days b4 af so im thinking thats monday.....???ill be (i think)9dpo might leave it until tuesday...i dunno...
> 
> I think the best thing would be for you to wait til about the 15th or 16th.... So you could have a more accurate result.... The test are only like 50% accuratee when taken too early.... I know the anticipation is going to kill you though. I can't even imagine how I will be next week.Click to expand...
> 
> instructions and info off of box is/are.......62% of women get an acurate result 6 days b4 af,78% get an acurate result 5 days b4 af,87% get acurate result 4 days b4 af,98% of women get acurate result 3 days b4 af and over 99% of women get acurate result 2 days b4 af......so because i have 8 i got enough to cover each day...so there fore im willing to risk feint results if i am preggo, if its a bfn for all days upto and on AF day ill get more or wait for :witch: to show..but FX i get a :bfp: on monday or tuesday!!!!Click to expand...

LOL MC! Good Job getting enough to test every day! 
My Prediction....faint :bfp: on Tuesday!


As long as you won't let it get you discouraged, test every day! And PLEASE post pix- I wanna see:)

What kind of test did you buy that is that accurrate? I may need to purchase some for next week!


----------



## Hopes314

We are horrible influences! Talking everyone into testing 23987423 times! lol


----------



## Jrie1

Ok MC... That sounds like a great test!.... I hope u get ur positive test too! And if u do, ill test the 15th.....


----------



## mothercabbage

LEW32 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrie1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i dont have a clue when to test , im due af on 16th and test says up to 6 days b4 af so im thinking thats monday.....???ill be (i think)9dpo might leave it until tuesday...i dunno...
> 
> I think the best thing would be for you to wait til about the 15th or 16th.... So you could have a more accurate result.... The test are only like 50% accuratee when taken too early.... I know the anticipation is going to kill you though. I can't even imagine how I will be next week.Click to expand...
> 
> instructions and info off of box is/are.......62% of women get an acurate result 6 days b4 af,78% get an acurate result 5 days b4 af,87% get acurate result 4 days b4 af,98% of women get acurate result 3 days b4 af and over 99% of women get acurate result 2 days b4 af......so because i have 8 i got enough to cover each day...so there fore im willing to risk feint results if i am preggo, if its a bfn for all days upto and on AF day ill get more or wait for :witch: to show..but FX i get a :bfp: on monday or tuesday!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL MC! Good Job getting enough to test every day!
> My Prediction....faint :bfp: on Tuesday!
> 
> 
> As long as you won't let it get you discouraged, test every day! And PLEASE post pix- I wanna see:)
> 
> What kind of test did you buy that is that accurrate? I may need to purchase some for next week!Click to expand...

they are the buy one get one free frer's from boots....i might just leave it until tuesday that will be 12th, af due on 16th.......oh i just wanna poas now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## LEW32

not to change the subject, but really feeling crappy and want to see what you guys think...

I have been having pretty much constant burning/pulling sensations in my lower abdomen for about a week now...its really strange. I dont know if I should be concerned or not....I really don't want to go to a doctor unnecessarily and it seems odd that ovulation pain would last this long....

What do you think? Has anyone had this low cramping feeling for that long mid-cycle?


----------



## mothercabbage

just thought id show you what tests they are.....i know how you guys like pics!!!!! lol...x:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P071010_17.290001.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 3









P071010_17.340001.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Getting very excited for my Ding Dongs! I hope you have better luck than me lol Decided to go on a health kick this cycle, see if that helps. I just slobbed around eating crap this month! 

Beware that any post later tonight might be influenced by alcohol....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> not to change the subject, but really feeling crappy and want to see what you guys think...
> 
> I have been having pretty much constant burning/pulling sensations in my lower abdomen for about a week now...its really strange. I dont know if I should be concerned or not....I really don't want to go to a doctor unnecessarily and it seems odd that ovulation pain would last this long....
> 
> What do you think? Has anyone had this low cramping feeling for that long mid-cycle?

How's your water works hun? does it seem connected with when you pee, or are holding? How about any discharge? is it on one side? is it worse when you move? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> just thought id show you what tests they are.....i know how you guys like pics!!!!! lol...x:happydance:

Ahhh :happydance: next time we see that test it will have 2 blazing lines on it!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

LEW32 said:


> not to change the subject, but really feeling crappy and want to see what you guys think...
> 
> I have been having pretty much constant burning/pulling sensations in my lower abdomen for about a week now...its really strange. I dont know if I should be concerned or not....I really don't want to go to a doctor unnecessarily and it seems odd that ovulation pain would last this long....
> 
> What do you think? Has anyone had this low cramping feeling for that long mid-cycle?

im sorry i cant help you with this....hope you get better soon, i had cramps for a few days around O so i used a hot water bottle...:hug: xx


----------



## LEW32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> not to change the subject, but really feeling crappy and want to see what you guys think...
> 
> I have been having pretty much constant burning/pulling sensations in my lower abdomen for about a week now...its really strange. I dont know if I should be concerned or not....I really don't want to go to a doctor unnecessarily and it seems odd that ovulation pain would last this long....
> 
> What do you think? Has anyone had this low cramping feeling for that long mid-cycle?
> 
> How's your water works hun? does it seem connected with when you pee, or are holding? How about any discharge? is it on one side? is it worse when you move? xClick to expand...


Hi tink....doesn't seem connected at all to my peeing- no issues and no burning while going to potty (sorry for TMI). No discharge...my CM has dried up so I assume I ovulated a few days ago. Its not on one side or the other....dead center in my low abdomen.
Not worse when I move - just kinda always there...feels more burning right now...so strange.

Thanks!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> not to change the subject, but really feeling crappy and want to see what you guys think...
> 
> I have been having pretty much constant burning/pulling sensations in my lower abdomen for about a week now...its really strange. I dont know if I should be concerned or not....I really don't want to go to a doctor unnecessarily and it seems odd that ovulation pain would last this long....
> 
> What do you think? Has anyone had this low cramping feeling for that long mid-cycle?
> 
> How's your water works hun? does it seem connected with when you pee, or are holding? How about any discharge? is it on one side? is it worse when you move? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi tink....doesn't seem connected at all to my peeing- no issues and no burning while going to potty (sorry for TMI). No discharge...my CM has dried up so I assume I ovulated a few days ago. Its not on one side or the other....dead center in my low abdomen.
> Not worse when I move - just kinda always there...feels more burning right now...so strange.
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...

How are you in yourself? Any fever, aches and pains, etc? x


----------



## LEW32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> not to change the subject, but really feeling crappy and want to see what you guys think...
> 
> I have been having pretty much constant burning/pulling sensations in my lower abdomen for about a week now...its really strange. I dont know if I should be concerned or not....I really don't want to go to a doctor unnecessarily and it seems odd that ovulation pain would last this long....
> 
> What do you think? Has anyone had this low cramping feeling for that long mid-cycle?
> 
> How's your water works hun? does it seem connected with when you pee, or are holding? How about any discharge? is it on one side? is it worse when you move? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi tink....doesn't seem connected at all to my peeing- no issues and no burning while going to potty (sorry for TMI). No discharge...my CM has dried up so I assume I ovulated a few days ago. Its not on one side or the other....dead center in my low abdomen.
> Not worse when I move - just kinda always there...feels more burning right now...so strange.
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> How are you in yourself? Any fever, aches and pains, etc? xClick to expand...

No fever or abnormal aches and pains at all....I have been a little nauseous in the middle of the night- but nothing major.
Wonder if I got a bladder infection from all the :sex: the past week!


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> not to change the subject, but really feeling crappy and want to see what you guys think...
> 
> I have been having pretty much constant burning/pulling sensations in my lower abdomen for about a week now...its really strange. I dont know if I should be concerned or not....I really don't want to go to a doctor unnecessarily and it seems odd that ovulation pain would last this long....
> 
> What do you think? Has anyone had this low cramping feeling for that long mid-cycle?
> 
> How's your water works hun? does it seem connected with when you pee, or are holding? How about any discharge? is it on one side? is it worse when you move? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi tink....doesn't seem connected at all to my peeing- no issues and no burning while going to potty (sorry for TMI). No discharge...my CM has dried up so I assume I ovulated a few days ago. Its not on one side or the other....dead center in my low abdomen.
> Not worse when I move - just kinda always there...feels more burning right now...so strange.
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> How are you in yourself? Any fever, aches and pains, etc? xClick to expand...



Tink, I hope I'm not being too personal but.. are you by chance a CNA, RN, or NP? You talk like one!


----------



## Hopes314

LEW32 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> not to change the subject, but really feeling crappy and want to see what you guys think...
> 
> I have been having pretty much constant burning/pulling sensations in my lower abdomen for about a week now...its really strange. I dont know if I should be concerned or not....I really don't want to go to a doctor unnecessarily and it seems odd that ovulation pain would last this long....
> 
> What do you think? Has anyone had this low cramping feeling for that long mid-cycle?
> 
> How's your water works hun? does it seem connected with when you pee, or are holding? How about any discharge? is it on one side? is it worse when you move? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi tink....doesn't seem connected at all to my peeing- no issues and no burning while going to potty (sorry for TMI). No discharge...my CM has dried up so I assume I ovulated a few days ago. Its not on one side or the other....dead center in my low abdomen.
> Not worse when I move - just kinda always there...feels more burning right now...so strange.
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> How are you in yourself? Any fever, aches and pains, etc? xClick to expand...
> 
> No fever or abnormal aches and pains at all....I have been a little nauseous in the middle of the night- but nothing major.
> Wonder if I got a bladder infection from all the :sex: the past week!Click to expand...


Bladder infections are the WORST! I am prone to them; I got my first one a few years ago when I was like 17, and since then I've had 5 more! I had one just a couple months ago when TTC, and had to hold off for the rest of that month because Trimethoprim is not so good for pregnancies. Miserableeee. Have you ever had one? I think if it was a bladder infection you would just KNOW!


----------



## China girl

PJ32 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had her baby Tuesday monring...I got to see her yesterday...cute baby girl!!.. I prefer a boy tho:winkwink:
> 
> I got 4 of those, willys all over the place, even the dogs male :pClick to expand...
> 
> Ha...me & the pup are the only females in the house. Love being spoiled!!Click to expand...
> 
> Proper lucky lady I am, one of each oh and a puppy whos a boy. I found out with both weather a blue or pink one, though that was 12 and 9 nine years ago, definately going for the surprise this time. bringing up boys and girls is a world apart and both have ups and downs but brill fun all the same.Click to expand...
> 
> PJ our kids are close in age...lol
> My oldest will be 13 this month:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DS is 11 so scan 12 years ago and DD is 8 scan 9 years ago! their birthdays are on 2 weeks apart so if we do get a :bfp: we can keep the trend up. Wonderful ages DS started high school and is proper emo and DD is so emotional but wonderful she makes me howl, I really need to appologise to my parents :brat:Click to expand...

WOW...your DS is only 11 & is already in high school. My son just started Middle school.


----------



## China girl

LEW32 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had her baby Tuesday monring...I got to see her yesterday...cute baby girl!!.. I prefer a boy tho:winkwink:
> 
> I got 4 of those, willys all over the place, even the dogs male :pClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: at 'willys all over the place'!
> 
> Congrats to your friend China!
> I used to really want a little girl,but now I don't much care either way for the first!
> My DH wants a girl surprisingly!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Lew...She is cutie pie. But her mama is having trouble nursing. Her water broke Monday night, by Tuesday early morning she had been labor a full 2 hours & still hadn't come. So they had to perform a C-section. Well her epidural did not take so they had to put her to sleep. Needless to say she was HEATED!!. So with them putting her under, she is not producing they way she should. So hopefully she will overcome this and can nurse. This is her first baby..whew:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> awww....I hope her milk comes in soon. I didn't realize being put under affects your milk production....Click to expand...

I didn't either...I hope she dosen't give up. We told her to try & pump to see if that would stimulate them.


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> just thought id show you what tests they are.....i know how you guys like pics!!!!! lol...x:happydance:

They have a $2 coupon on there websit:thumbup:


----------



## LEW32

Hopes314 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> not to change the subject, but really feeling crappy and want to see what you guys think...
> 
> I have been having pretty much constant burning/pulling sensations in my lower abdomen for about a week now...its really strange. I dont know if I should be concerned or not....I really don't want to go to a doctor unnecessarily and it seems odd that ovulation pain would last this long....
> 
> What do you think? Has anyone had this low cramping feeling for that long mid-cycle?
> 
> How's your water works hun? does it seem connected with when you pee, or are holding? How about any discharge? is it on one side? is it worse when you move? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi tink....doesn't seem connected at all to my peeing- no issues and no burning while going to potty (sorry for TMI). No discharge...my CM has dried up so I assume I ovulated a few days ago. Its not on one side or the other....dead center in my low abdomen.
> Not worse when I move - just kinda always there...feels more burning right now...so strange.
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> How are you in yourself? Any fever, aches and pains, etc? xClick to expand...
> 
> No fever or abnormal aches and pains at all....I have been a little nauseous in the middle of the night- but nothing major.
> Wonder if I got a bladder infection from all the :sex: the past week!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bladder infections are the WORST! I am prone to them; I got my first one a few years ago when I was like 17, and since then I've had 5 more! I had one just a couple months ago when TTC, and had to hold off for the rest of that month because Trimethoprim is not so good for pregnancies. Miserableeee. Have you ever had one? I think if it was a bladder infection you would just KNOW!Click to expand...


sorry- had a conference call. 
I can't remember the last time I had a bladder or UTI.....It is sounding more and more like one now that I think about it. I guess I should ring the doctor and get tested.
But - if they put me on antibiotics- what does that do to my chances of getting a :bfp: this month??? ::dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> not to change the subject, but really feeling crappy and want to see what you guys think...
> 
> I have been having pretty much constant burning/pulling sensations in my lower abdomen for about a week now...its really strange. I dont know if I should be concerned or not....I really don't want to go to a doctor unnecessarily and it seems odd that ovulation pain would last this long....
> 
> What do you think? Has anyone had this low cramping feeling for that long mid-cycle?
> 
> How's your water works hun? does it seem connected with when you pee, or are holding? How about any discharge? is it on one side? is it worse when you move? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi tink....doesn't seem connected at all to my peeing- no issues and no burning while going to potty (sorry for TMI). No discharge...my CM has dried up so I assume I ovulated a few days ago. Its not on one side or the other....dead center in my low abdomen.
> Not worse when I move - just kinda always there...feels more burning right now...so strange.
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> How are you in yourself? Any fever, aches and pains, etc? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tink, I hope I'm not being too personal but.. are you by chance a CNA, RN, or NP? You talk like one!Click to expand...

Lol don't let the secret out :haha: Sorry for leaving you hanging, Hubby had me running errands. Yeah I agree you might have a touch of a bladder infection. Lots of fluids for you gal! Wouldn't say it needs treatment at this stage, see how you go guzzling down plenty of water and cranberry if you like it x


----------



## Hopes314

LEW32 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> not to change the subject, but really feeling crappy and want to see what you guys think...
> 
> I have been having pretty much constant burning/pulling sensations in my lower abdomen for about a week now...its really strange. I dont know if I should be concerned or not....I really don't want to go to a doctor unnecessarily and it seems odd that ovulation pain would last this long....
> 
> What do you think? Has anyone had this low cramping feeling for that long mid-cycle?
> 
> How's your water works hun? does it seem connected with when you pee, or are holding? How about any discharge? is it on one side? is it worse when you move? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi tink....doesn't seem connected at all to my peeing- no issues and no burning while going to potty (sorry for TMI). No discharge...my CM has dried up so I assume I ovulated a few days ago. Its not on one side or the other....dead center in my low abdomen.
> Not worse when I move - just kinda always there...feels more burning right now...so strange.
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> How are you in yourself? Any fever, aches and pains, etc? xClick to expand...
> 
> No fever or abnormal aches and pains at all....I have been a little nauseous in the middle of the night- but nothing major.
> Wonder if I got a bladder infection from all the :sex: the past week!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bladder infections are the WORST! I am prone to them; I got my first one a few years ago when I was like 17, and since then I've had 5 more! I had one just a couple months ago when TTC, and had to hold off for the rest of that month because Trimethoprim is not so good for pregnancies. Miserableeee. Have you ever had one? I think if it was a bladder infection you would just KNOW!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry- had a conference call.
> I can't remember the last time I had a bladder or UTI.....It is sounding more and more like one now that I think about it. I guess I should ring the doctor and get tested.
> But - if they put me on antibiotics- what does that do to my chances of getting a :bfp: this month??? ::dohh:Click to expand...



As long as you tell them you are TTC, they can give you an alternative antibiotic. The typical antibiotic for UTIs is a Trimethoprim/Sulfamethoxazole combination... it has been shown in animal tests to be linked to neural tube defects in fetuses and other folic acid deficiency-linked disorders because it inhibits folic acid metabolism. It is MOST risky to take the drug right before, during, or right after conception. But there are alternative effective antibiotics for UTIs if you ask for them and tell them you are ttc. Also, if you are taking a folic acid supplement it would not be as likely to have adverse effects, but why risk it, just ask for an alternative antibiotic. Anyway, should have no actual effect on getting a BFP.


----------



## mothercabbage

awww lew hope you get it sorted sweetie xx


----------



## mothercabbage

on a lighter note my son has the best face pack ever, you ladies should try it its called......yogurt!!!!!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







P071010_17.430001.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LEW32

Thanks all for your help and support! 
Tink - you rock :)

I just ran to the store and stocked up on cranberry juice....I am going to chug away and hope it clears up on its own.

Now pain has moved to right side- so strange....hope its not a late O- my hubby is gone and we haven't dtd for 4 days now!


----------



## mothercabbage

LEW32 said:


> Thanks all for your help and support!
> Tink - you rock :)
> 
> I just ran to the store and stocked up on cranberry juice....I am going to chug away and hope it clears up on its own.
> 
> Now pain has moved to right side- so strange....hope its not a late O- my hubby is gone and we haven't dtd for 4 days now!

could it be implantation pains??? i know they say it takes around a week to come down to the uterus but you may have O earlier than you thought...any spotting?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Well (ahem) Its my job :rofl: x


----------



## pk2of8

hey girlies! good afternoon/evening! :hugs: i hate uti's and bladder infections...had so many of them! the last time doc put me on something that was safe if pregnant...for the life of me can't remember the name of it right now. going to have to think about it...anyway, it was while we were ttc and the doc didn't know we were ttc at the time, so i got scared and had to research it to make sure. :dohh:

anyway, if you catch them early enough, you might not need antibiotics for it. the minute i sense uti symptoms coming on, i drink loads of water (more than the usual i mean) and take cranberry pills several times a day. most of the time, that takes care of it for me.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> on a lighter note my son has the best face pack ever, you ladies should try it its called......yogurt!!!!!:dohh:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: Awwww don't he look Cuuuuuuuuuuteeeeeeee! x


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> on a lighter note my son has the best face pack ever, you ladies should try it its called......yogurt!!!!!:dohh:

what a cutey pie MC!! :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

he's been wild today!!!!!!!!!!! i dont know what they put in the water round here but my boy has had me running round after him like a mad woman!!!! bless :haha:....


----------



## Regalpeas

Good day  Ding Dong Clan:
China,Daisy,Damita,Dare,mothercab,mrsamy,Natalies,Phoebe,pk2of8,Poppy,Tinkerbell,TTC2308 and all additions!!!!:flower:


O H M Y L O R D! Not checking in here for a few days is like falling in a marathon! It takes forever to catch up.:wacko: There were literally 100 pages or so between when I logged off Saturday and today. I'm on here night and day reading reading and reading some more trying to catch up.:coffee: Finally I just gave up.:shrug: But the good things is...at least the thread is super active! I love that! oh yes!:dance:


First, I would like to send a late WELCOME! to *Jrie,Muffin, Mother of 4 and Windswept. *Also welcome to those that I may have missed because I could not read every page. Welcome back to all others:hugs:


So, I am a few hours away from the dreaded :muaha:2ww:muaha:

I see that you all have been talking about the O-pain that we sometimes get. I felt mine last night. It's like stabs in my side. Whenever I'm talking folic acid like I'm suppose to take it I feel something that seems like a popping during that time. It's usually an indicator to me that something is going right. :)


I hope to be on more often. There's alot going on right now.:juggle:

*Tink
**pk2*- I am glad to see you feeling better but I am glad that you shared with us. That is what we are here for to be the support that we're not able to get sometimes in our regular life. I know recently I kinda hand a break down. I wined to DH asking him when will it be our time after hearing about several new pregnancies our social circle. He encouraged me but later I felt terrible. Like *Muffin* it's been 3 months, but I feel frustrated all the same. I too did not know about the lubricant destroying sperm at first until DH told me. He'd researched it. Way to go DH for getting in the game and donatingI mean doing your part. :haha: 

Well ladies I have to run. I am so hungry and it's slowly moving past lunch hours here. So I will try to grab something.

Miss you ladies when I am not on.:kiss: 

Thinking of you always.:cloud9:


I hope we all get :bfp:around the same time, but not too long now. lol:winkwink:...how about this month? :mrgreen:

p.s *Mothercabbage* the picture of your son made me smile. So wonderful these kids. :) Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LEW32

mothercabbage said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks all for your help and support!
> Tink - you rock :)
> 
> I just ran to the store and stocked up on cranberry juice....I am going to chug away and hope it clears up on its own.
> 
> Now pain has moved to right side- so strange....hope its not a late O- my hubby is gone and we haven't dtd for 4 days now!
> 
> could it be implantation pains??? i know they say it takes around a week to come down to the uterus but you may have O earlier than you thought...any spotting?Click to expand...

Aww- your son is a cutie-pie!

MC- I love that you are symptom spotting for me - I would LOVE if it were implantation pains, but highly doubt it when I am so early in my DPO and I have had these pains for about a 5-7 days.

No spotting either- although I might check again- :haha:
Love ya for trying for me though :kiss::hugs:

Thanks girlies for all your advice and help- it really means alot :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> he's been wild today!!!!!!!!!!! i dont know what they put in the water round here but my boy has had me running round after him like a mad woman!!!! bless :haha:....

oh man! somebody used that phrase with me the other day (in the water around here) referring to many of the women they know getting preggers. :dohh: but they were saying it to me like a warning, ya know? like "everybody i know is getting pregnant so be careful! it must be in the water!" or something like that. of course this person had no idea we are ttc, so i was just standing there dumbfounded but thinking "nooooooooo!!!!! GIVE ME SOME OF THAT WATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" :hissy: :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh send me some while your at it.......For heavens sake, the same my way. Tons of women with swelling tummys, and none of them planned it, none of them struggled, and half of them dont even want to be...GRRRRRRRRRRRR!

lol ok rant over, think the wines kicking in :) x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Evening Ding Dongers, Hope everyones ok

Tink so sorry the:witch: got you, and hope you enjoy your bottle of wine.

I'm not too sure when I'm gonna test AF is due 18th Oct but FF is telling me to test 21st Oct. I've got no chance of making it to the 21st but gonna try and give it a shot thats if AF doesn't get me first


----------



## Hopes314

You guys all keep mentioning ovulation pains or just being able to "feel" ovulation. I never feel ANYTHING like that other than right before AF. Is that weird? Last cycle I paid extra attention too.


----------



## Damita

@Tink Know that feeling, rubbish eh?


----------



## Damita

Hopes314 said:


> You guys all keep mentioning ovulation pains or just being able to "feel" ovulation. I never feel ANYTHING like that other than right before AF. Is that weird? Last cycle I paid extra attention too.

Some women don't feel it at all :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

ohh...give me some of that water too while you are at it! I will pay for the shipping 

Tink... what kind of :wine: are you drinking???


----------



## China girl

When we were visiting my friend in the hospital they were doing a tour of the new maternity ward. All these ladies with bumps...I told my hubbs....I want one of those:brat:!! He just patted my head....I started to bark!!:rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oooh send me some while your at it.......For heavens sake, the same my way. Tons of women with swelling tummys, and none of them planned it, none of them struggled, and half of them dont even want to be...GRRRRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> lol ok rant over, think the wines kicking in :) x


THAT.. upsets me like crazy. I'm 21 so a lot of my friends are NOT in serious relationships, let alone married or ttc, and they are ALL getting pregnant! And they come to me with their unwanted/unplanned pregnancy troubles and I CAN NOT feel bad, I'm just jealous! How could it have been so easy for them to have that "accident" :( Wheres our accidents!? lol


----------



## LEW32

:rofl: China Girl!:awww::awww::awww:


----------



## poppy666

Evening everyone :yipee::yipee:

Tink you drunk yet? :haha: Mc your son's gorgeous :kiss: PK have you inboxed Admin yet :happydance:

Hope everyone's ok :hugs:


----------



## Damita

evening :dance: Friday tomorrow then the weekend wooohoooo!!!

Aw MC so cute!!


----------



## babydream

Hi girls, how is everyone? See you've been busy today, lots of pages to go through! :dohh:

I rushed home to do an opk, speeding on the M1 like mad and it's still f-ing negative!!!! :growlmad: I don't know what's going on, no more ov pain and it's cd16, i'm going mental!!!I need to buy more opk tomorrow!!!


----------



## Damita

Yeah same here, what did your OPK stick show?


----------



## China girl

MC...you have an adorable yogurt covered son:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

tink hows the wine? i sooooooooooo want a glass.....Mmmmmmm


----------



## Regalpeas

Ha! Ha! I am the same way, but I shouldn't be.




China girl said:


> When we were visiting my friend in the hospital they were doing a tour of the new maternity ward. All these ladies with bumps...I told my hubbs....I want one of those:brat:!! He just patted my head....I started to bark!!:rofl:


----------



## babydream

Damita said:


> Yeah same here, what did your OPK stick show?

Smiley face without the smile!!! just a bloody circle!!! What did yours show??? cd??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Oooh send me some while your at it.......For heavens sake, the same my way. Tons of women with swelling tummys, and none of them planned it, none of them struggled, and half of them dont even want to be...GRRRRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> lol ok rant over, think the wines kicking in :) x
> 
> 
> THAT.. upsets me like crazy. I'm 21 so a lot of my friends are NOT in serious relationships, let alone married or ttc, and they are ALL getting pregnant! And they come to me with their unwanted/unplanned pregnancy troubles and I CAN NOT feel bad, I'm just jealous! How could it have been so easy for them to have that "accident" :( Wheres our accidents!? lolClick to expand...

:haha: Yeah I'll have a blissful accident lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wine: Well the Bottles half full :haha: (cause I'm in a PMA mood lol) I brought a bottle of weightwatchers fruty white wine, only 80 cal a glass! :haha: Like that matters when you drink the bottle full! Its nice, same stregnth as regular. On a sort of diet this month :haha: I'm thinking its the last two weeks I can safely loose a few pounds (PMA again) :haha: 

Tipsy! Got some cheese and crackers on the go too :happydance:


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Yeah same here, what did your OPK stick show?
> 
> Smiley face without the smile!!! just a bloody circle!!! What did yours show??? cd??Click to expand...

aw no smiley :( Mine isn't thick enough, thin and darker than the control line, no idea.. CD20, should ovulate between CD19 to CD22..


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :wine: Well the Bottles half full :haha: (cause I'm in a PMA mood lol) I brought a bottle of weightwatchers fruty white wine, only 80 cal a glass! :haha: Like that matters when you drink the bottle full! Its nice, same stregnth as regular. On a sort of diet this month :haha: I'm thinking its the last two weeks I can safely loose a few pounds (PMA again) :haha:
> 
> Tipsy! Got some cheese and crackers on the go too :happydance:

I want some!!


----------



## LEW32

well, my neighbor just had a little baby girl! :pink: 
No details yet of the name and weight or anything- but so excited for her :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww bless your neighbour...:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> well, my neighbor just had a little baby girl! :pink:
> No details yet of the name and weight or anything- but so excited for her :happydance::happydance:

Awww, bubba girl! Theres so many pretty girls bits out. Not that I've been looking :wacko: .......... :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Awwww a little girl :cry: everyone's having girls :baby:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Awwww a little girl :cry: everyone's having girls :baby:

They are overrated!!:rofl:
My mother would love for me to have a girl....I just don't think I am cut out for them. I can handle a boy. But I will take what ever the good Lord blesses me with!!! (a boy PLEASE!!!!):flower:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Awwww a little girl :cry: everyone's having girls :baby:
> 
> They are overrated!!:rofl:
> My mother would love for me to have a girl....I just don't think I am cut out for them. I can handle a boy. But I will take what ever the good Lord blesses me with!!! (a boy PLEASE!!!!):flower:Click to expand...

Yes i will take what the good Lord blesses me with ( A fecking girl pleaseeee) :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

got one of each so im easy......real easy just lately!!!!!!!:rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> got one of each so im easy......real easy just lately!!!!!!!:rofl: x

lmao id love to be easy right now but he aint here :haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Yay Congrats Lew's neigbour such a lovely feeling being a mum for the first time, hope it's just the same second time around:thumbup:

Tink your so making me jealous, I want some wine:brat:


----------



## Regalpeas

I have none yet so I go back and forth about whether I want a girl(first) or boy. Hubby says girl. His mother says girl please! They already have enough boys on their side. We have a lot of girls on ours. Soo...

I think boys may be hard for me coming from a mostly female family. Both come with their pros and cons.

Hey who am I kinding of just want one send me something:bunny: anything lord as log as it's healthy and human.:haha:


----------



## LEW32

Tinks- one more health question and then I will leave you alone!

Should I be worried if my lower back is aching now? I know I know....shut it already LEW!

LOL...I take 1 baby of each- thank you!


----------



## babydream

Damita said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Yeah same here, what did your OPK stick show?
> 
> Smiley face without the smile!!! just a bloody circle!!! What did yours show??? cd??Click to expand...
> 
> aw no smiley :( Mine isn't thick enough, thin and darker than the control line, no idea.. CD20, should ovulate between CD19 to CD22..Click to expand...

I think thats a + , go on poas.com and have a look!


----------



## poppy666

Regalpeas said:


> I have none yet so I go back and forth about whether I want a girl(first) or boy. Hubby says girl. His mother says girl please! They already have enough boys on their side. We have a lot of girls on ours. Soo...
> 
> I think boys may be hard for me coming from a mostly female family. Both come with their pros and cons.
> 
> Hey who am I kinding of just want one send me something:bunny: anything lord as log as it's healthy and human.:haha:

Its the male that decides the sex sadly so im fecked they all boys on his side :haha:


----------



## babydream

I'd love a girl and a boy at the same time!! Twins!! Bogof! One painful experience two gorgeous baby, yeah, would be lovely!!!


----------



## LEW32

:rofl: Peas....

Its a good thing you made sure to specify 'human'!

You don't want any of these:
:mamafy::bunny:

:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> I'd love a girl and a boy at the same time!! Twins!! Bogof! One painful experience two gorgeous baby, yeah, would be lovely!!!

Id love twins too GIRLS... bet im cursed n have twin boys lmao, be going to the Vets then to be done :haha:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Regalpeas said:
> 
> 
> I have none yet so I go back and forth about whether I want a girl(first) or boy. Hubby says girl. His mother says girl please! They already have enough boys on their side. We have a lot of girls on ours. Soo...
> 
> I think boys may be hard for me coming from a mostly female family. Both come with their pros and cons.
> 
> Hey who am I kinding of just want one send me something:bunny: anything lord as log as it's healthy and human.:haha:
> 
> Its the male that decides the sex sadly so im fecked they all boys on his side :haha:Click to expand...

My MIL had 1 girl 2 boys & has 5 grandkids & only 1 is a girl...go figure!!
I also read that if you shag roughly 2-3 before Ov or earlier you are "supposed" to get a girl cause girl sperm swims slower than boy sperm. Now, I don't know how TRUE that is....but GL to ya poppy!!!


----------



## Damita

Will look at the site.

I want three boys, I am not a girly girl, I have two brothers and two sisters but I lived with the boys and they are so funny :) but my husband wants a girl so she can be daddys little girl and two boys..


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> Tinks- one more health question and then I will leave you alone!
> 
> Should I be worried if my lower back is aching now? I know I know....shut it already LEW!
> 
> LOL...I take 1 baby of each- thank you!

:haha: See I told ya, once its out BANG! :haha: No, seriously, thats not why I don't broadcast it. Its cause recently its been drummed into us we are not to disclose our profession online, or else!!!!! lol There were some incidents of various facebook activity ect, ie pictures of nurses getting drunk, posing in their uniforms...etc etc. The NMC in the UK cracked down. Its right really, we're people that should set a good example. People that others should be able to trust. But ARE only human. But shouldn't broadcast the fact :rofl:

But anyway, your back pain....

The pain of a UTI can often be felt in the back, as can pain originating in the Uterus. Severe pain in the back along with UTI symptoms can mean the kidneys are infected, but It doesn't sound like your symptoms are that bad. I say get your cranberry juice down and see whether it clears up :thumbup:

This is all assuming its only mild discomfort...right? x


----------



## mothercabbage

at least we can get an answer if we not feeling too well....im glad im in TEAM DING DONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Tinks- one more health question and then I will leave you alone!
> 
> Should I be worried if my lower back is aching now? I know I know....shut it already LEW!
> 
> LOL...I take 1 baby of each- thank you!
> 
> :haha: See I told ya, once its out BANG! :haha: No, seriously, thats not why I don't broadcast it. Its cause recently its been drummed into us we are not to disclose our profession online, or else!!!!! lol There were some incidents of various facebook activity ect, ie pictures of nurses getting drunk, posing in their uniforms...etc etc. The NMC in the UK cracked down. Its right really, we're people that should set a good example. People that others should be able to trust. But ARE only human. But shouldn't broadcast the fact :rofl:
> 
> But anyway, your back pain....
> 
> The pain of a UTI can often be felt in the back, as can pain originating in the Uterus. Severe pain in the back along with UTI symptoms can mean the kidneys are infected, but It doesn't sound like your symptoms are that bad. I say get your cranberry juice down and see whether it clears up :thumbup:
> 
> This is all assuming its only mild discomfort...right? xClick to expand...

Its like that where I am too. I'm in nursing school and two of my friends got kicked out recently because of their FACEBOOKS. whew!


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regalpeas said:
> 
> 
> I have none yet so I go back and forth about whether I want a girl(first) or boy. Hubby says girl. His mother says girl please! They already have enough boys on their side. We have a lot of girls on ours. Soo...
> 
> I think boys may be hard for me coming from a mostly female family. Both come with their pros and cons.
> 
> Hey who am I kinding of just want one send me something:bunny: anything lord as log as it's healthy and human.:haha:
> 
> Its the male that decides the sex sadly so im fecked they all boys on his side :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My MIL had 1 girl 2 boys & has 5 grandkids & only 1 is a girl...go figure!!
> I also read that if you shag roughly 2-3 before Ov or earlier you are "supposed" to get a girl cause girl sperm swims slower than boy sperm. Now, I don't know how TRUE that is....but GL to ya poppy!!!Click to expand...

Id be scared to only do it 3-4 days prior to ovulation incase they went on strike up there :haha:
I'll take whats given to me kinda easier to name boys when thats all you've done :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Tinks- one more health question and then I will leave you alone!
> 
> Should I be worried if my lower back is aching now? I know I know....shut it already LEW!
> 
> LOL...I take 1 baby of each- thank you!
> 
> :haha: See I told ya, once its out BANG! :haha: No, seriously, thats not why I don't broadcast it. Its cause recently its been drummed into us we are not to disclose our profession online, or else!!!!! lol There were some incidents of various facebook activity ect, ie pictures of nurses getting drunk, posing in their uniforms...etc etc. The NMC in the UK cracked down. Its right really, we're people that should set a good example. People that others should be able to trust. But ARE only human. But shouldn't broadcast the fact :rofl:
> 
> But anyway, your back pain....
> 
> The pain of a UTI can often be felt in the back, as can pain originating in the Uterus. Severe pain in the back along with UTI symptoms can mean the kidneys are infected, but It doesn't sound like your symptoms are that bad. I say get your cranberry juice down and see whether it clears up :thumbup:
> 
> This is all assuming its only mild discomfort...right? xClick to expand...
> 
> Its like that where I am too. I'm in nursing school and two of my friends got kicked out recently because of their FACEBOOKS. whew!Click to expand...

Oooh are you?! How far into your training hun? Here in the UK you can branch into different areas in your training, do you have to just do general where you are? 

Oooh lucky Ding Dongs, two in the HC profession, any more of you? x


----------



## Regalpeas

@Mothercabbage: I love our team too!!!

@Poppy: hahaha! and I think twin girls would be great! But you know me...I think almost everything baby is great. lol

@Babydream: my mother wants twins for me. She keeps saying and when the twins come.:blush: lol Looonneeeeyy....:headspin:

@Lew::rofl: I watch too much tv. hahahaha

@China: I heard basically the same thing. I read that female sperm last longer. So most often if you BD last well before O most likely it's a girl but no definite.
It's all interesting.


----------



## Hopes314

SO.. currently my husband is at walmart, on his way home from work, and i am trying to navigate him through the store to pick up instead softcups! he doesn't know what they are or what they look like, even though I have explained already. And he is going to give up because he cannot locate them. This is just silly! When he called me to ask for help, he was near the garbage bags and cleaning materials! Gosh. lol


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Tinks- one more health question and then I will leave you alone!
> 
> Should I be worried if my lower back is aching now? I know I know....shut it already LEW!
> 
> LOL...I take 1 baby of each- thank you!
> 
> :haha: See I told ya, once its out BANG! :haha: No, seriously, thats not why I don't broadcast it. Its cause recently its been drummed into us we are not to disclose our profession online, or else!!!!! lol There were some incidents of various facebook activity ect, ie pictures of nurses getting drunk, posing in their uniforms...etc etc. The NMC in the UK cracked down. Its right really, we're people that should set a good example. People that others should be able to trust. But ARE only human. But shouldn't broadcast the fact :rofl:
> 
> But anyway, your back pain....
> 
> The pain of a UTI can often be felt in the back, as can pain originating in the Uterus. Severe pain in the back along with UTI symptoms can mean the kidneys are infected, but It doesn't sound like your symptoms are that bad. I say get your cranberry juice down and see whether it clears up :thumbup:
> 
> This is all assuming its only mild discomfort...right? xClick to expand...
> 
> Its like that where I am too. I'm in nursing school and two of my friends got kicked out recently because of their FACEBOOKS. whew!Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh are you?! How far into your training hun? Here in the UK you can branch into different areas in your training, do you have to just do general where you are?
> 
> Oooh lucky Ding Dongs, two in the HC profession, any more of you? xClick to expand...

I graduate in 2011. Well where I am at, you pretty much just get a BSN first (or diploma in rare cases) and get your RN licensure. From there you kinda just choose what kind of nursing you want to go into when you are applying for jobs and stuff. There are additional certifications that can be acquired for some types of nursing (critical care, med-surg, etc.) but thats pretty much after the whole getting the degree thing is over with. But you probably have those extra certifications where you are too.. right? At my school, and probably most schools here, when you go through your classes, there are different semesters of different types of nursing so you get to learn it all and try it all out. I guess thats about as much "branching" as we get. At the end of the program we get to job shadow in the area we are interested in for 8 weeks. 
What kind of nurse are you? I want to be a nurse anesthetist, so I am interested in getting a critical care position first because thats whats required to get into most anesthesiology schools here.


----------



## Regalpeas

@Hopes:LOL! That is so funny. Tampons/pads=garbage bags in his mind!:rofl:


----------



## babydream

Aw ladies, i'm very tired tonight, last night's work drained me completely. I'd love to stay and chat but i need to do some b'ding tonight. I feel like i had a bottle of wine as well, just wanna sleep. it's too early for me tho. OH is watching some crap on telly, there's no way i can get him to bed before it's finished. I'll just read my book and get in the mood.

Dear American ding dongs, it's the new Grey's Anatomy on for you tonight. I cannot wait to watch it on sunday online, that's the earliest i can. Totally addicted to it, just like poas! 

Good night you all, see ya in the morning xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

Regalpeas said:


> @Hopes:LOL! That is so funny. Tampons/pads=garbage bags in his mind!:rofl:

haha! i didn't even put it together that way. that's probably what was going through his mind..:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea im going up to bed now too...so tired:sleep: LO has worn me out today!!!!:wohoo: night all...:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh so almost there! I love critical care, my fav job was on Kids Accident and emergency. I am a pediatric nurse. I think your training sounds fab, over here you only get 1 year general nursing, then you have to choose between Adult, Child, or Mental Health. I'm taking a break at the min, been off sick. Almost tempted to convert into midwifery? lol or is that just my TTC addiction talking :rofl: How are you finding it? Studying and training is soooooo tough. The placement hours are one thing, but the assignments and classes on top are so all consuming! best of luck hun! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nighty Night MC! SWEET DREAMS x


----------



## mrsamyrach

night night guys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> night night guys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

You ok sweetie? been thinking about you tonight :hugs:

Night mothercabbage x


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oooh so almost there! I love critical care, my fav job was on Kids Accident and emergency. I am a pediatric nurse. I think your training sounds fab, over here you only get 1 year general nursing, then you have to choose between Adult, Child, or Mental Health. I'm taking a break at the min, been off sick. Almost tempted to convert into midwifery? lol or is that just my TTC addiction talking :rofl: How are you finding it? Studying and training is soooooo tough. The placement hours are one thing, but the assignments and classes on top are so all consuming! best of luck hun! x

It's alright. It's a lot of busy work. I like it a lot but I HATE clinicals. Do you guys have that as part of your training there? Like on the job training kind of thing .. but we get assigned to just one patient for FOUR HOURS. And right now we are on a cardio unit, nobody is outwardly sick and theres nothing interesting to see. NOT where my interests are. And then obviously on top of the whole school thing we are TTC. My husband graduated college like a year ago and his job has been going so well we just decided we didnt want to wait anymore. But it makes school MUCH less stressful to know that I can have a life in the mean time and do all the things I've wanted to do. 
Pediatrics would be so much fun, but it would break my heart! We had some time last semester in pediatrics and I thought I would love it, but I saw newborns in the intensive care unit and it was just too sad! I would love to be a nurse midwife though!


----------



## Damita

night night ladies OPK still being a bitch, I give up, off to :sex:


----------



## Regalpeas

Nightie to you. Sleep well. Baby wishes to you too!:hug:



mothercabbage said:


> yea im going up to bed now too...so tired:sleep: LO has worn me out today!!!!:wohoo: night all...:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## LEW32

Night ot the UK ladies signing off.

Tink- thanks so much - didn't mean to abuse your help!

I ended up going to the doctor- just got back. AFter I posted, my back pain, stomach pain got really strong and suddenly (ALERT ALERT TMI TMI) I had diarrhea and none of the symptoms are letting up.
They took a pee sample- won't find out the results until Monday.
They gave me a script for amoxil - told its safe for possible pregnancy...I HOPE so! I am going to do some googling just in case!!


----------



## Regalpeas

Nightie MrsAmy, Damita and Babydream.

I guess it's bed time in UK.:) It's just about 6pm (dinner time) for me.

Babydream, what book are you reading? My sister and cousin LOVE greys anatomy. Those girls swear by the show. But I am not really into it. I will put it on my list of great shows to watch on DVD. lol

Lew, hoping this is a good sign even though it feels bad right now. I've already made dinner, but I'm going to head out so that I can relax and spend some time with hubby.


Have a great evening/sleep everyone.:kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Regalpeas said:


> Nightie MrsAmy, Damita and Babydream.
> 
> I guess it's bed time in UK.:) It's just about 6pm (dinner time) on the east coast of US. I notice 3 of us are in the same area.
> 
> Babydream, what book are you reading? My sister and cousin LOVE greys anatomy. Those girls swear by the show. But I am not really into it. I will put it on my list of great shows to watch on DVD. lol
> 
> Lew, hoping this is a good sign even though it feels bad right now. I've already made dinner, but I'm going to head out so that I can relax and spend some time with hubby.
> 
> 
> Have a great evening/sleep everyone.:kiss:

I'm still up! :haha: :haha: Hope you enjoy some quality time with hubby! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> Night ot the UK ladies signing off.
> 
> Tink- thanks so much - didn't mean to abuse your help!
> 
> I ended up going to the doctor- just got back. AFter I posted, my back pain, stomach pain got really strong and suddenly (ALERT ALERT TMI TMI) I had diarrhea and none of the symptoms are letting up.
> They took a pee sample- won't find out the results until Monday.
> They gave me a script for amoxil - told its safe for possible pregnancy...I HOPE so! I am going to do some googling just in case!!

lol your fine! I don't mind. Awww poor you! I would hold of the Amoxil till you know where this diarrhoea is going. The pain might be more GI in nature, and Amoxil might just make it worse. See how you go tonight hun. x


----------



## Regalpeas

Tink you are a night owl like me.:) Thanks!

I am still on because I stopped pass the BFP announcement thread because I saw something that snagged my eye. Omg....im trying to keep my mouth closed...lol

Im running off before I spill the beans.

:)


----------



## babydream

Just a quick peak whole oh in the shower. :winkwink:

Tink, are still up? Sober?

Regalpeas, I love a good book, something easy to read and go into another world for bit! I can recommend Inconceivsble by Ben Elton and Babyville by Jane Green. Check them out, I'm sure you'll love them! 

Night night


----------



## poppy666

Ive just put this on my facebook if anyone else wants to :hugs: Raising awareness about vasa previa... R.I.P baby Miller xx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3AW8jMkAJM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Regalpeas said:


> Tink you are a night owl like me.:) Thanks!
> 
> I am still on because I stopped pass the BFP announcement thread because I saw something that snagged my eye. Omg....im trying to keep my mouth closed...lol
> 
> Im running off before I spill the beans.
> 
> :)

Whhhhhhhhhhaaaaa??? oooh I'm off to looky


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I'm up but not sober


----------



## LEW32

I see it RegalPeas...hmmm we might have a winner!!!!:thumbup:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh yeah just seen it! I wanna launch into song! Ding dong.... (I'll let her finish it) lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nunnites ding dongs! Its 12:30 here in the UK and I gotta sleeeeeeeeeep. x


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Ive just put this on my facebook if anyone else wants to :hugs: Raising awareness about vasa previa... R.I.P baby Miller xx
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3AW8jMkAJM&feature=player_embedded

I read the young ladies story awhile back....it broke my heart they had to endure such a loss. I am so glad she had the strenght & courage to make everyone one aware of this condition after her tragic loss. My God bless her and her family.


----------



## China girl

I had to go be nosey too!!!.....:happydance:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regalpeas said:
> 
> 
> I have none yet so I go back and forth about whether I want a girl(first) or boy. Hubby says girl. His mother says girl please! They already have enough boys on their side. We have a lot of girls on ours. Soo...
> 
> I think boys may be hard for me coming from a mostly female family. Both come with their pros and cons.
> 
> Hey who am I kinding of just want one send me something:bunny: anything lord as log as it's healthy and human.:haha:
> 
> Its the male that decides the sex sadly so im fecked they all boys on his side :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My MIL had 1 girl 2 boys & has 5 grandkids & only 1 is a girl...go figure!!
> I also read that if you shag roughly 2-3 before Ov or earlier you are "supposed" to get a girl cause girl sperm swims slower than boy sperm. Now, I don't know how TRUE that is....but GL to ya poppy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Id be scared to only do it 3-4 days prior to ovulation incase they went on strike up there :haha:
> I'll take whats given to me kinda easier to name boys when thats all you've done :dohh:Click to expand...

It really is when I alredy have my boys named picked out!!:winkwink:


----------



## pk2of8

well girlies, sorry i've been absent in the evenings last couple of days...just seem to be busier than usual with stuff around the house. tired now and gotta get to sleep :sleep: extra long day tomorrow as i have to go into the office on fridays. blah. :wacko:

@poppy-- what a terribly sad video!! i'd never heard about vp. :cry: those poor parents! like china girl said...God bless them and their family. 

i haven't messaged admin yet about the title change...i'll do it this weekend :thumbup:

@tink-- i'm not a nurse but i'm in mental health.... "National Certified Counselor". i'm provisionally licensed in my state as well, but i don't know if i'll finish it. i moved into administration for the company i work for, so i don't know if i want to go back to practicing again. too much paperwork :wacko::dohh: eh, we'll see...:shrug: plenty of options for me at this point. :flower:

well i'm off to bed dingly donglies :haha: i probably won't be able to get on in the morning, but at some point during the day i'll pop on for a bit. if i don't i'll have a blasted book to read by the time i get home!!! lol :haha: nite nite sweeties! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Damita

Morning :flower:

Yay I am ovulating today :dance: and I got my positive OPK before I went to bed last night, :sex: today and tomorrow, I have a high on my FF :dance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> Morning :flower:
> 
> Yay I am ovulating today :dance: and I got my positive OPK before I went to bed last night, :sex: today and tomorrow, I have a high on my FF :dance:

Oooo! :dust: Get :sex: ! x


----------



## Damita

We will do :haha: off to uni till 6pm now though :( bye bye ladies talk to you later


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> well girlies, sorry i've been absent in the evenings last couple of days...just seem to be busier than usual with stuff around the house. tired now and gotta get to sleep :sleep: extra long day tomorrow as i have to go into the office on fridays. blah. :wacko:
> 
> @poppy-- what a terribly sad video!! i'd never heard about vp. :cry: those poor parents! like china girl said...God bless them and their family.
> 
> i haven't messaged admin yet about the title change...i'll do it this weekend :thumbup:
> 
> @tink-- i'm not a nurse but i'm in mental health.... "National Certified Counselor". i'm provisionally licensed in my state as well, but i don't know if i'll finish it. i moved into administration for the company i work for, so i don't know if i want to go back to practicing again. too much paperwork :wacko::dohh: eh, we'll see...:shrug: plenty of options for me at this point. :flower:
> 
> well i'm off to bed dingly donglies :haha: i probably won't be able to get on in the morning, but at some point during the day i'll pop on for a bit. if i don't i'll have a blasted book to read by the time i get home!!! lol :haha: nite nite sweeties! :kiss::hugs:

Thats a nice position to be in, you have lots of options. I'm quite interested in mental health myself, trouble is I keep changing my mind :haha: so far in my life I have Done fashion design, professional dancing, and nursing lol Thinking of starting my own business, wedding planning and associated crafts (I make tiaras, can do florestry etc) I also am very interested in photography! :haha: Never bloody settled me ha ha!

So morning to you the rest of you dongers! I got 6 hours, af is a pain in the lady parts.

How are you Mrsamyrach, missed you last night! x

Lew, how is your tummy? x

Poppy, thanks for sharing the video, I saw it when she first posted it and shared on FB. Such a brave woman. I see she is expecting again? So pleased for her x


----------



## PJ32

China girl said:


> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had her baby Tuesday monring...I got to see her yesterday...cute baby girl!!.. I prefer a boy tho:winkwink:
> 
> I got 4 of those, willys all over the place, even the dogs male :pClick to expand...
> 
> Ha...me & the pup are the only females in the house. Love being spoiled!!Click to expand...
> 
> Proper lucky lady I am, one of each oh and a puppy whos a boy. I found out with both weather a blue or pink one, though that was 12 and 9 nine years ago, definately going for the surprise this time. bringing up boys and girls is a world apart and both have ups and downs but brill fun all the same.Click to expand...
> 
> PJ our kids are close in age...lol
> My oldest will be 13 this month:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DS is 11 so scan 12 years ago and DD is 8 scan 9 years ago! their birthdays are on 2 weeks apart so if we do get a :bfp: we can keep the trend up. Wonderful ages DS started high school and is proper emo and DD is so emotional but wonderful she makes me howl, I really need to appologise to my parents :brat:Click to expand...
> 
> WOW...your DS is only 11 & is already in high school. My son just started Middle school.Click to expand...

Well Highschool in dubai is like middle school in the US hes year 7 and one of the youngest in his class his birthday is in August.


----------



## PJ32

LEW32 said:


> well, my neighbor just had a little baby girl! :pink:
> No details yet of the name and weight or anything- but so excited for her :happydance::happydance:

Yay Mystic PJ predicted correctly mmmmmmmysterious! Hope they are both doing well x


----------



## natalies1982

hi all sorry not been about had alot going on here last few days. and im coming down with something again :( im offically 2dpo now my peak has gone and now back to a high. hope ur all well

tinkerbell im sorry the :witch: got u hun xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

morning trollops still feeling rough have a cough now
my nipples are really sore as well
juswt feel rough


----------



## mothercabbage

morning MRSAMYRACH ya dirty :mamafy:...hows you today? what was up with you last night you been a hormonal wench???missed your posts!!!!!! :hug: for you feeling rough though hope your ok xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> morning MRSAMYRACH ya dirty :mamafy:...hows you today? what was up with you last night you been a hormonal wench???missed your posts!!!!!! :hug: for you feeling rough though hope your ok xx

just one of the days hun where you cant be arsed to do owt
plus email from boots pregnancy saying Hi Amy youre 33 weeks pregnant today mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm not


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> morning MRSAMYRACH ya dirty :mamafy:...hows you today? what was up with you last night you been a hormonal wench???missed your posts!!!!!! :hug: for you feeling rough though hope your ok xx
> 
> just one of the days hun where you cant be arsed to do owt
> plus email from boots pregnancy saying Hi Amy youre 33 weeks pregnant today mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm notClick to expand...

WTF? how come they sent you that??? did you tell then you wer preggo 33 weeks ago?....if not thats strange, maybe a sign!!!!!!!! when you due AF?


----------



## mrsamyrach

lol no ya silly wench i had a m/c im may ttc for 11 years and just hadnt got round to cancelling subscription x


----------



## poppy666

Awww god sweetie hope your ok? mustnt of been nice getting that email :hugs: sore nibbs still? hmmm FX for you hope its a good sign xx


----------



## mothercabbage

oh dear! :hug: for mc in may.....FX for october being a good month for your sticky bean!!!!!!


----------



## babydream

Hi girlies,

Aw Amy, i'm so sorry, no wonder you're feeling crappy. seems totally insensitive of them but if they didn't know... Hope you'll feel better soon and fx for your bfp this month xxxx

How is everyone else doing? Tink must have a hangover from all that wine last night! 

Mothercabbage, was your night as good as the other one with your darling yogurt faced son???? How cute he is!!!

I'm really really hoping to get a +opk today for heaven's sake!!!! cd17, last month on this day i already had sore boobies due to ov. Last night's b'd was fantastic (sorry tmi), first oh wouldn't get hard, then all of a sudden he shut 3x in one go, he must have been thinking of Angelina Jolie or something. then i read two chapters with my bum on the pillows legs on the wall with softcup. If i didn't get bloody pregnant like that i'll go mad. When i told oh that i'm still having a -opk he said 'you must be knocked up already then'. Hahahahaha, funny bloke, he has no idea what he's talking about, i wish he was right. 

Anyway, i'll be on and off today, i need to go out a bit to get more opk, then get my highlights done and a few hours work tonight. All planned out, except cleaning, my flat is a disaster but so not in the mood. 

Have a lovely day you all, lots of love and babydust xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEW32

PJ32 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> well, my neighbor just had a little baby girl! :pink:
> No details yet of the name and weight or anything- but so excited for her :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yay Mystic PJ predicted correctly mmmmmmmysterious! Hope they are both doing well xClick to expand...

Hehe....yay! Mystic PJ, what will you predict next?????

Yes, sounds like they are doing well....
Babies name is Alice Margaret. 7 lbs even :)


----------



## LEW32

Good Morning All,

@Amy, I am so sorry you are feeling crummy and that blasted email you got. :hugs:
@babydream Glad you had a good night! FX that it sticks!

I am feeling a little better this morning, but my back is really aching. My tummy doesn't hurt quite as bad though. I decided to hold off taking the antibiotics from the doc until I get the test results back on Monday....don't want to take them unnecessarily, but something is deffo up with me!

Tink- hope you don't have too much of a hangover sweetie! 

We are getting closer to some more Ding Dongers testing next week....

MotherCabbage - are you testing on Monday did you say?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Feel like I have a hangover EVERYDAY! lol But yeah, like head-achy this morn. Hope everybody is having a good day!

Glad you had a 'productive' night babydream. I can't wait to be 'back in the saddle again' lol was that the first time you used softcups? 

Good to see you again Nat! glad your ok

Mrsamyrach :hugs: :hug: :hugs: want you to feel better soon, in every sense of the phrase! [email protected] Boots. Stupid Biaaaaaatchhhhhheeeeeess x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> @Amy, I am so sorry you are feeling crummy and that blasted email you got. :hugs:
> @babydream Glad you had a good night! FX that it sticks!
> 
> I am feeling a little better this morning, but my back is really aching. My tummy doesn't hurt quite as bad though. I decided to hold off taking the antibiotics from the doc until I get the test results back on Monday....don't want to take them unnecessarily, but something is deffo up with me!
> 
> Tink- hope you don't have too much of a hangover sweetie!
> 
> We are getting closer to some more Ding Dongers testing next week....
> 
> MotherCabbage - are you testing on Monday did you say?

Lew didn't your doc do a urine dip? Sorry to hear your still rough. x


----------



## LEW32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning All,
> 
> @Amy, I am so sorry you are feeling crummy and that blasted email you got. :hugs:
> @babydream Glad you had a good night! FX that it sticks!
> 
> I am feeling a little better this morning, but my back is really aching. My tummy doesn't hurt quite as bad though. I decided to hold off taking the antibiotics from the doc until I get the test results back on Monday....don't want to take them unnecessarily, but something is deffo up with me!
> 
> Tink- hope you don't have too much of a hangover sweetie!
> 
> We are getting closer to some more Ding Dongers testing next week....
> 
> MotherCabbage - are you testing on Monday did you say?
> 
> Lew didn't your doc do a urine dip? Sorry to hear your still rough. xClick to expand...

Urine dip was negative....My pee was pretty light though (sorry, tmi) because I has been drinking alot of water/juice. Not sure if that affects it.
They are sending it out for culture to be sure. They still gave me the Amoxil, but haven't taken it yet.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning All,
> 
> @Amy, I am so sorry you are feeling crummy and that blasted email you got. :hugs:
> @babydream Glad you had a good night! FX that it sticks!
> 
> I am feeling a little better this morning, but my back is really aching. My tummy doesn't hurt quite as bad though. I decided to hold off taking the antibiotics from the doc until I get the test results back on Monday....don't want to take them unnecessarily, but something is deffo up with me!
> 
> Tink- hope you don't have too much of a hangover sweetie!
> 
> We are getting closer to some more Ding Dongers testing next week....
> 
> MotherCabbage - are you testing on Monday did you say?
> 
> Lew didn't your doc do a urine dip? Sorry to hear your still rough. xClick to expand...
> 
> Urine dip was negative....My pee was pretty light though (sorry, tmi) because I has been drinking alot of water/juice. Not sure if that affects it.
> They are sending it out for culture to be sure. They still gave me the Amoxil, but haven't taken it yet.Click to expand...

I agree to leave off the antibiotics then, might be a mild infection, but if it was more serious there should have been signs in the dip results. Hey you never know, the back pain could be completely unrelated. Might even be implantation FX :happydance: Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and keep up them fluids gal! Get guzzling lol x


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Tink sweetie! :hugs:

I am deffo guzzling away!!!!!!

1 week until I can :test: - 1 week till I can :test: It feels so far away!!!
The doc asked if I wanted to send the urine for a preggo test too....it took all my willpower to say no....I knew it would be negative at 3DPO, but he tempted me so! :rofl:
I told him I was only 3DPO and he said agreed it would be silly.


----------



## babydream

Aw LEW, i'm so sorry i didn't even ask how you feel today!! Glad to hear you're better. I know some women from another site who said they had UTI symptoms and backaches when implantation happened. FX for you hun!

Tink, a little headache is okay, hope you had a good time with hubby. I've been using softcups this cycle when b'ding since cd12. Hope they'll help, i have only two left if i don't ovulate today i won't have enough for the month. Bugger!!

Opk says keep the pee for at least 4hours before testing. It'd be 3.30 but i'm really dying to pee now and two hours left, aaarrrrrgggghhh!!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

no guys its not boots fault
been to asda shopping gonna cook a roast dinner and guess what .......

arrived home to find a letter saying please collect your newborn bounty pack from either sainsburys or boots

feck that im keeping voucher xx


----------



## TTC2308

I believe my OPK is almost positive. Almost time for lots of :sex:
 



Attached Files:







OPK.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTC2308

TTC2308 said:


> I believe my OPK is almost positive. Almost time for lots of :sex:

Doesnt look as dark as it does in person :growlmad:


----------



## LEW32

babydream said:


> Aw LEW, i'm so sorry i didn't even ask how you feel today!! Glad to hear you're better. I know some women from another site who said they had UTI symptoms and backaches when implantation happened. FX for you hun!
> 
> Tink, a little headache is okay, hope you had a good time with hubby. I've been using softcups this cycle when b'ding since cd12. Hope they'll help, i have only two left if i don't ovulate today i won't have enough for the month. Bugger!!
> 
> Opk says keep the pee for at least 4hours before testing. It'd be 3.30 but i'm really dying to pee now and two hours left, aaarrrrrgggghhh!!!!

Thanks babydream! You just made my day! At least this will give me a PMA about my crappy symptoms- hehe! I would be so happy if its implantation- although I got to tell you- it was PAINFUL yesterday....I wouldn't think it would be THAT painful! And its a bit early...oh well, I guess I could have been wrong about my Oing too.


FXing that you O VERY soon!!!!


----------



## TTC2308

Maybe this one is better......
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> no guys its not boots fault
> been to asda shopping gonna cook a roast dinner and guess what .......
> 
> arrived home to find a letter saying please collect your newborn bounty pack from either sainsburys or boots
> 
> feck that im keeping voucher xx

:shrug: well youll be making use of that stuff before you know it! Mmmm roast, what meat are you cooking? x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> no guys its not boots fault
> been to asda shopping gonna cook a roast dinner and guess what .......
> 
> arrived home to find a letter saying please collect your newborn bounty pack from either sainsburys or boots
> 
> feck that im keeping voucher xx
> 
> :shrug: well youll be making use of that stuff before you know it! Mmmm roast, what meat are you cooking? xClick to expand...

can only have chicken as i have you got gastric band in x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTC2308 said:


> Maybe this one is better......

Will you BD tonight? :haha: I'm a nosey sod aren't I lol Last month I got my surge the evening after my test looked like that, and missed it :( The next day was fainter. X


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> no guys its not boots fault
> been to asda shopping gonna cook a roast dinner and guess what .......
> 
> arrived home to find a letter saying please collect your newborn bounty pack from either sainsburys or boots
> 
> feck that im keeping voucher xx
> 
> :shrug: well youll be making use of that stuff before you know it! Mmmm roast, what meat are you cooking? xClick to expand...
> 
> can only have chicken as i have you got gastric band in xClick to expand...

Ah have you? Can't go wrong with a bit of Chuck. mmmm you got me fancying one now! How long have you had the band? x


----------



## TTC2308

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe this one is better......
> 
> Will you BD tonight? :haha: I'm a nosey sod aren't I lol Last month I got my surge the evening after my test looked like that, and missed it :( The next day was fainter. XClick to expand...

The last picture was from yesterday the 7th and we did :sex: last night as well as on the 2nd and the 5th.


----------



## LEW32

TTC2308 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe this one is better......
> 
> Will you BD tonight? :haha: I'm a nosey sod aren't I lol Last month I got my surge the evening after my test looked like that, and missed it :( The next day was fainter. XClick to expand...
> 
> The last picture was from yesterday the 7th and we did :sex: last night as well as on the 2nd and the 5th.Click to expand...

Hi TTC- when are you testing again today? I agree with Tink...:sex: away!
Perhaps get one more session in tonight if the band is stronger?


----------



## TTC2308

LEW32 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe this one is better......
> 
> Will you BD tonight? :haha: I'm a nosey sod aren't I lol Last month I got my surge the evening after my test looked like that, and missed it :( The next day was fainter. XClick to expand...
> 
> The last picture was from yesterday the 7th and we did :sex: last night as well as on the 2nd and the 5th.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi TTC- when are you testing again today? I agree with Tink...:sex: away!
> Perhaps get one more session in tonight if the band is stronger?Click to expand...

I am going to test this afternoon when I get home from work around 6:00. Trying to test at the same time everynight. You girls think I have a good chance of his :spermy: catching the egg?


----------



## eesoja81

Good morning ladies! Seems everyone is doing well in the past 12 pages or so :thumbup:

Didn't want to just view and run, so I wanted to say you're all on my mind-I work quite a bit this w/e so won't be on much, but wanted to send my love and baby dust for today and tomorrow! 

P.S. I did get to BD last night (even though DH was crabby :growlmad:), and think O is over now, so thank goodness for that :happydance: Still a bit of cramping, though :shrug:

Have a wonderful day everyone!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LEW32

TTC2308 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe this one is better......
> 
> Will you BD tonight? :haha: I'm a nosey sod aren't I lol Last month I got my surge the evening after my test looked like that, and missed it :( The next day was fainter. XClick to expand...
> 
> The last picture was from yesterday the 7th and we did :sex: last night as well as on the 2nd and the 5th.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi TTC- when are you testing again today? I agree with Tink...:sex: away!
> Perhaps get one more session in tonight if the band is stronger?Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to test this afternoon when I get home from work around 6:00. Trying to test at the same time everynight. You girls think I have a good chance of his :spermy: catching the egg?Click to expand...

Yup- a friend of mine was trying to get pregnant and went to see the DR after 6 months of no luck (she is 35, so that is why she went so quickly to the dr). The Dr told her she was probably waiting too long to :sex: and she should start earlier in the month. Like a week before she thought she was going to O.
She did and WHAM....pregnant first month!
I think alot of other ladies on here have said the same thing- have those :spermy: waiting for the egg and your chances are WAY better! 
FXing for you!


----------



## LEW32

eesoja81 said:


> Good morning ladies! Seems everyone is doing well in the past 12 pages or so :thumbup:
> 
> Didn't want to just view and run, so I wanted to say you're all on my mind-I work quite a bit this w/e so won't be on much, but wanted to send my love and baby dust for today and tomorrow!
> 
> P.S. I did get to BD last night (even though DH was crabby :growlmad:), and think O is over now, so thank goodness for that :happydance: Still a bit of cramping, though :shrug:
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi eesoja!
Sounds like you covered your bases for this month!
Now on to the dreaded 2WW!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well said Lew! I think you have a great chance TTC! 

Hi eesoja! Thank you for your love and baby dust! Don't work too hard x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> no guys its not boots fault
> been to asda shopping gonna cook a roast dinner and guess what .......
> 
> arrived home to find a letter saying please collect your newborn bounty pack from either sainsburys or boots
> 
> feck that im keeping voucher xx
> 
> :shrug: well youll be making use of that stuff before you know it! Mmmm roast, what meat are you cooking? xClick to expand...
> 
> can only have chicken as i have you got gastric band in xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah have you? Can't go wrong with a bit of Chuck. mmmm you got me fancying one now! How long have you had the band? xClick to expand...

3.5 years lost 6 stones but put a 1.5 stone on when i was preg cos i took piss when they deflated band now cant shift it lol


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon all, hows things? well me and OH are in the middle of an argument..:growlmad: he says im being a bitch i say im not, he has pissed me off because some one(i saw him do it) had pulled the pipe out of the back of the dryer and broke it...its hardly the weather for hanging out washing so i NEED TO USE THE DRYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..................how fu**ed off am i.........rant probably over but time will tell, he says "your sooooooooooo preggo your being a bitch" so i say"its too fu**king early to tell ya nob"......that actually made me feel sad when he said that! are all possibly preggo women bitches like........?:growlmad: :growlmad:


----------



## TTC2308

mothercabbage said:


> afternoon all, hows things? well me and OH are in the middle of an argument..:growlmad: he says im being a bitch i say im not, he has pissed me off because some one(i saw him do it) had pulled the pipe out of the back of the dryer and broke it...its hardly the weather for hanging out washing so i NEED TO USE THE DRYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..................how fu**ed off am i.........rant probably over but time will tell, he says "your sooooooooooo preggo your being a bitch" so i say"its too fu**king early to tell ya nob"......that actually made me feel sad when he said that! are all possibly preggo women bitches like........?:growlmad: :growlmad:

I think it should be rephrased to say "ALL POSSIBLY PREGGOS WOMEN THAT HAVE BEEN TRYING FOR MONTHS AND MONTHS WITH NO SUCCESS ARE BITCHES"

To make it sound better you could also add "BECAUSE OUR HUSBANDS ACT LIKE WE ARE COMPLETE IDIOTS WHEN IT COMES TO OUR BODIES AND OVULATION!!!!" :thumbup:


----------



## babydream

Aaaaarrrrrggggghhhh, my opk is still negative!!!!!! WTF is going on??? Am i gonna have a long cycle???? Did i miss ov? Last weekend and earlier in the week the line was there, faint but was there, now there's no line at all!!! I'm so pissed off!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> no guys its not boots fault
> been to asda shopping gonna cook a roast dinner and guess what .......
> 
> arrived home to find a letter saying please collect your newborn bounty pack from either sainsburys or boots
> 
> feck that im keeping voucher xx
> 
> :shrug: well youll be making use of that stuff before you know it! Mmmm roast, what meat are you cooking? xClick to expand...
> 
> can only have chicken as i have you got gastric band in xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah have you? Can't go wrong with a bit of Chuck. mmmm you got me fancying one now! How long have you had the band? xClick to expand...
> 
> 3.5 years lost 6 stones but put a 1.5 stone on when i was preg cos i took piss when they deflated band now cant shift it lolClick to expand...

Wow thats a LOT of weight!!!!! Bet you had a whale of a time clothes shopping! Ahh, maybe all the :sex: this month will help shed a few pound :) :cry: I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage, I admire your strength ya know. :hugs: I got everything crossed for you this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> Aaaaarrrrrggggghhhh, my opk is still negative!!!!!! WTF is going on??? Am i gonna have a long cycle???? Did i miss ov? Last weekend and earlier in the week the line was there, faint but was there, now there's no line at all!!! I'm so pissed off!!

Hey babydream, don't fret! There's still time. And if they get feinter you most porbubly have O'd in between the almost positives. Do you temp hun? x


----------



## babydream

babydream said:


> Aaaaarrrrrggggghhhh, my opk is still negative!!!!!! WTF is going on??? Am i gonna have a long cycle???? Did i miss ov? Last weekend and earlier in the week the line was there, faint but was there, now there's no line at all!!! I'm so pissed off!!

Ok, i check again, there's a very very faint line there! Still, i'm pissed off!!:growlmad:


----------



## phoebe

mrsamyrach said:


> no guys its not boots fault
> been to asda shopping gonna cook a roast dinner and guess what .......
> 
> arrived home to find a letter saying please collect your newborn bounty pack from either sainsburys or boots
> 
> feck that im keeping voucher xx

hi amy, ss to hear about the emails and stuff. its bloody horrid when that happens, i keep getting emails etc, actually had 1 today to give me advice on how to look after my 10 wk old baby:cry::cry: it fries my head all the time. i'm so gutted to think of what could have been. but i just wanted to say that 1 day our time will really come. keep yer pecker up hun xxxx:hug::dust::hug:


----------



## babydream

No hun, i don't temp cause i work at nights with the babies and i'm in and out of bed all night, no point really. I usually get sore boobies after ov, i'm nearly convienced that i'm gonna have a long cycle :cry:


----------



## phoebe

TTC2308 said:


> Maybe this one is better......

good luck lovely, thats looking really good xxxx

:hug::dust::hug:


----------



## mrsamyrach

phoebe said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> no guys its not boots fault
> been to asda shopping gonna cook a roast dinner and guess what .......
> 
> arrived home to find a letter saying please collect your newborn bounty pack from either sainsburys or boots
> 
> feck that im keeping voucher xx
> 
> hi amy, ss to hear about the emails and stuff. its bloody horrid when that happens, i keep getting emails etc, actually had 1 today to give me advice on how to look after my 10 wk old baby:cry::cry: it fries my head all the time. i'm so gutted to think of what could have been. but i just wanted to say that 1 day our time will really come. keep yer pecker up hun xxxx:hug::dust::hug:Click to expand...

i do feebs cos if i dont i would seriously lose it tbh

fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> no guys its not boots fault
> been to asda shopping gonna cook a roast dinner and guess what .......
> 
> arrived home to find a letter saying please collect your newborn bounty pack from either sainsburys or boots
> 
> feck that im keeping voucher xx
> 
> :shrug: well youll be making use of that stuff before you know it! Mmmm roast, what meat are you cooking? xClick to expand...
> 
> can only have chicken as i have you got gastric band in xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah have you? Can't go wrong with a bit of Chuck. mmmm you got me fancying one now! How long have you had the band? xClick to expand...



hey hope u dont my being nosey, how long have u had band and how much weight have u lost hun??? xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

ttc2308 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> afternoon all, hows things? Well me and oh are in the middle of an argument..:growlmad: He says im being a bitch i say im not, he has pissed me off because some one(i saw him do it) had pulled the pipe out of the back of the dryer and broke it...its hardly the weather for hanging out washing so i need to use the dryer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..................how fu**ed off am i.........rant probably over but time will tell, he says "your sooooooooooo preggo your being a bitch" so i say"its too fu**king early to tell ya nob"......that actually made me feel sad when he said that! Are all possibly preggo women bitches like........?:growlmad: :growlmad:
> 
> i think it should be rephrased to say "all possibly preggos women that have been trying for months and months with no success are bitches"
> 
> to make it sound better you could also add "because our husbands act like we are complete idiots when it comes to our bodies and ovulation!!!!" :thumbup:Click to expand...

hear hear on that 1! How inconsiderate of him xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

had band march 2007 lost 6 stone but put 1.5 stone back on xx


----------



## babydream

Amy, seeing your picture there, you look pretty amazing to me, well done hun, i wish i could lose some. 

Mothercabbage, when i was pregnant last year the one sign made us do a test was that i was a bitch and accused of oh of cheating. Mad times, but was very happy for the bfp.


----------



## phoebe

mrsamyrach said:


> had band march 2007 lost 6 stone but put 1.5 stone back on xx

wow thats amazing hun. good for u. i seriously need to lose loadsa weight, did debate the band but ironically am wary of hospitals, well especailly after my mmc in jan. good luck and positive vibes to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Talking of Amy's picture... it would be nice to put a face to the names. shouldn't we all put our pictures up to see who we actually talking to?? Just an idea, don't bite my head off, please!


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> Talking of Amy's picture... it would be nice to put a face to the names. shouldn't we all put our pictures up to see who we actually talking to?? Just an idea, don't bite my head off, please!

sounds like a plan, will have to upload a pcture lol. which could take me aeons:rofl::rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

phoebe said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Talking of Amy's picture... it would be nice to put a face to the names. shouldn't we all put our pictures up to see who we actually talking to?? Just an idea, don't bite my head off, please!
> 
> sounds like a plan, will have to upload a pcture lol. which could take me aeons:rofl::rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

woohoooooooo i did it gawd knows how lol xx so come on chicks more piccies please xxx


----------



## LEW32

hmm...I was a little leary of ruining the anonymity with a picture- paranoia I guess. My avatar IS of me at my wedding, but not of my face...hehe.


----------



## phoebe

LEW32 said:


> hmm...I was a little leary of ruining the anonymity with a picture- paranoia I guess. My avatar IS of me at my wedding, but not of my face...hehe.

hmmmmmmmmm maybe i'll go back to my cat pic then, u got me paranoid now lol xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

yahhhhhh

i was only given the gastric band cos i had a heart attack at 32 xxx


----------



## phoebe

mrsamyrach said:


> yahhhhhh
> 
> i was only given the gastric band cos i had a heart attack at 32 xxx

wtf!!!! bloody hell that must've been scary. how old are u (nosey cow aren't i lol) xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

im 38 next month x


----------



## phoebe

i am 38 will be 39 in may. do u find it makes it more stressier being a tad older?? i do, keep thinking it won't happen again. but i am keeping everything crossed...... well not everything lol xxx


----------



## babydream

LEW your pic is beautiful! What paranoia????? We are not gonna stalk each other, are we?? Anyway, i'll do it! Amy looks great at 38, i'm sure you all are beautiful people!


----------



## mrsamyrach

awwwwww thanks baby xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

there u go i am back again :rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

phoebe said:


> there u go i am back again :rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxx

Yeeeeeaaayyy, hi phoebe!!!! So great to see you girlie!!! :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

phoebe said:


> there u go i am back again :rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxx

soz about that chicks, i got all paranoid for other reasons, ie how i look. not the prettiest oil picture :blush: xx


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> there u go i am back again :rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxx
> 
> Yeeeeeaaayyy, hi phoebe!!!! So great to see you girlie!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

u too baby xxxxxxxxx must say u and amy are very pretty:thumbup::dust: xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Now, i have to say my pic wasn't taken yesterday but i look the same and i was on a friend's wedding so i made the effort. I don't look like this every day, far from it. I'm sitting here in tracksuit and greasy her which i'm about to wash cause my hairdresser has just cancelled on me, boooooo!!


----------



## LEW32

Sorry for freakin you out pheebs!

I will join in too... I guess we can always change it back, right! 
I don't have alot of pix saved on my computer- mostly wedding stuff. So here is a pic of me from my wedding (obviously!)....that was last year. Sadly, I have gained a bit of weight since then....but still look ABOUT the same!


----------



## LEW32

and I think all of you ladies are lovely :kiss:


----------



## babydream

LEW32 said:


> Sorry for freakin you out pheebs!
> 
> I will join in too... I guess we can always change it back, right!
> I don't have alot of pix saved on my computer- mostly wedding stuff. So here is a pic of me from my wedding (obviously!)....that was last year. Sadly, I have gained a bit of weight since then....but still look ABOUT the same!

Beautiful!!!! Yep, i gained a bit too, but i don't have many recent ones on the laptop either, i need to transfer the holiday pics.


----------



## phoebe

LEW32 said:


> Sorry for freakin you out pheebs!
> 
> I will join in too... I guess we can always change it back, right!
> I don't have alot of pix saved on my computer- mostly wedding stuff. So here is a pic of me from my wedding (obviously!)....that was last year. Sadly, I have gained a bit of weight since then....but still look ABOUT the same!

no worries hun!! rofl xx :rofl::rofl::hug: xxx just me and my lousy s**t detector went into overdrive then xx

btw woof woof ur bally gorgeous xx


----------



## phoebe

wheres tink?? we wanna see u love xxx


----------



## LEW32

LOL- thanks! You are very pretty pheebs! And I must say, I would have guessed you were younger than me! you don't look 38!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

He he ok, I'll swap it for you guys, but I do like being tink! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ha ha! I've super imposed my face on tink, stay posted lol


----------



## LEW32

LOL- Awesome Tink! Sexy Mama!

I put a more 'normal' picture of me up.....my hair is a little frizzed, but oh well!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Edited for hubby x


----------



## phoebe

LEW32 said:


> LOL- thanks! You are very pretty pheebs! And I must say, I would have guessed you were younger than me! you don't look 38!!!!!!!!!

aww shucks lew tyvm xxx:kiss:

how old are u btw please hun xx


----------



## babydream

Tink, you look cute just like your little fairy avatar did! xxxx


----------



## LEW32

I am 32....


----------



## babydream

Aw Tink, you and hubby look gorgeous together!!!! I'll find one of us too in a minute!! 

LEW, i'm 31.


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/meandRob.jpg

woof woof!!!!!! my what bloody good looking bunch we are xxx


----------



## babydream

i'm trying to put a pic into the window too, Tink, how did you do it???


----------



## LEW32

Gorgeous couple Tink!!!!


----------



## Mother of 4

So I've been looking around at all the threads lol...trying to see where every one is...has there been anymore :bfp:'s??? You women are all so beautiful :D


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww thanks! Sign up for a photobucket account. Its free, Upload your photo, and then post the link using the picture link icon x


----------



## LEW32

This is the only one I can find on this computer....maybe I can check my laptop later on!!

My hubby would flip if he knew I posted anything of him- he is the one that gets me so paranoid!!
 



Attached Files:







WatchingEaglesinHawaii.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mother of 4 said:


> So I've been looking around at all the threads lol...trying to see where every one is...has there been anymore :bfp:'s??? You women are all so beautiful :D

Yay! Great to see you here Mother of 4! No BFP's yet, you and me were the first testers, and AF got me :cry: MotherCabbage tests Monday/Tues next week! Congratulations!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> This is the only one I can find on this computer....maybe I can check my laptop later on!!
> 
> My hubby would flip if he knew I posted anything of him- he is the one that gets me so paranoid!!

Awwww you two look cute together! 

Yup were a good lookin bunch of Ding Dongers :haha: Yeah my Hubby would go mad lol Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhssssssssshhhhh!!!! :haha:


----------



## Mother of 4

Sorry to hear that Tink but I know you all will be joining me soon!! Good luck MotherCabbage!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mother of 4 said:


> Sorry to hear that Tink but I know you all will be joining me soon!! Good luck MotherCabbage!!

Hey I hope you don't mind Mother of 4, but I have added you to my siggy to celebrate you BFP. Just let me know if you would rather not be there, and I'll scrub it :haha:


----------



## LEW32

CONGRATULATIONS Mother of 4!!!!! Our first :bfp: 

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## LEW32

babydream said:


> i'm trying to put a pic into the window too, Tink, how did you do it???

There is a little paperclip symbol when you post a message...I just uploaded a pic I had on my computer!


----------



## Mother of 4

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Mother of 4 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Tink but I know you all will be joining me soon!! Good luck MotherCabbage!!
> 
> Hey I hope you don't mind Mother of 4, but I have added you to my siggy to celebrate you BFP. Just let me know if you would rather not be there, and I'll scrub it :haha:Click to expand...

That's great...I don't mind at all :D


----------



## babydream

Can't do it!!!


----------



## phoebe

Mother of 4 said:


> So I've been looking around at all the threads lol...trying to see where every one is...has there been anymore :bfp:'s??? You women are all so beautiful :D

thanyou hun and congrats on ur news well done lovely xxx may i add u to my siggy please? would love to know how u get on xxxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Loving all your pictures ladies very pretty :hugs: Ok just putting mine on for a day then taking it off :haha: dont think you can see it right well so post it too x Me & My Nephew. My 3 teenage Boys. My 6mth old.

Im 40 :blush:

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/MenJoshuax.jpg

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/MyBoys.jpg

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/kk013.jpg


----------



## babydream

Congratulations Mother of 4!!! Finally a Bfp around here!!! Yeeeaaaayyy!!


----------



## Mother of 4

phoebe said:


> Mother of 4 said:
> 
> 
> So I've been looking around at all the threads lol...trying to see where every one is...has there been anymore :bfp:'s??? You women are all so beautiful :D
> 
> thanyou hun and congrats on ur news well done lovely xxx may i add u to my siggy please? would love to know how u get on xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Yes...that would be great :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

How are you feeling M of 4? x


----------



## LEW32

Gorgeous kids and gorgeous you Poppy! You have 3 teenage boys AND a 6 month old - wow!!!


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> This is the only one I can find on this computer....maybe I can check my laptop later on!!
> 
> My hubby would flip if he knew I posted anything of him- he is the one that gets me so paranoid!!

Awww look at you two :hugs: Hey your dh good looking wooohoooo :happydance: lol xx


----------



## LEW32

poppy666 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> This is the only one I can find on this computer....maybe I can check my laptop later on!!
> 
> My hubby would flip if he knew I posted anything of him- he is the one that gets me so paranoid!!
> 
> Awww look at you two :hugs: Hey your dh good looking wooohoooo :happydance: lol xxClick to expand...

aww...thanks! He is a cutie, isn't he :) He usually doesn't have a big beer in his face, but still love the pic! Obviously we were at a pub - watching some American football :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww Poppy your children are sooooo cute!!!!!!!!!! I think I'll pull mine after a day too as well, hubby will be happier with that :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/meandRob.jpg

Im loving the dress, all Ding Dongs DH's are sooooooooooo good looking :rofl: Tink you both look gorgeous on your wedding day :hugs:


----------



## Mother of 4

I've only 1 day of nausea and that was the night before my :bfp:. Other than that since last week I've had lower back pain around the tail bone area. It's pretty uncomfortable. Just those symptoms and being exhausted...I was dozing off :sleep: by 630pm last night and asleep for good by 830pm. Being that this is number 5 I'm curious to see how this pregnancy will compare.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww thanks hun! I could just eat your baby son, He's adorable!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mother of 4 said:


> I've only 1 day of nausea and that was the night before my :bfp:. Other than that since last week I've had lower back pain around the tail bone area. It's pretty uncomfortable. Just those symptoms and being exhausted...I was dozing off :sleep: by 630pm last night and asleep for good by 830pm. Being that this is number 5 I'm curious to see how this pregnancy will compare.

Ha ha! Well your in good company here, there quite a few of us here that have a few (a hum) kiddies or grown up kiddies. Keep in touch with us all wont you? :hugs: How were you other pregnancies? x


----------



## poppy666

Mother of 4 said:


> I've only 1 day of nausea and that was the night before my :bfp:. Other than that since last week I've had lower back pain around the tail bone area. It's pretty uncomfortable. Just those symptoms and being exhausted...I was dozing off :sleep: by 630pm last night and asleep for good by 830pm. Being that this is number 5 I'm curious to see how this pregnancy will compare.

Welcome mother of 4 and congratulations on you BFP... so what DPO was you when you tested or did you wait for missed AF? only one symptom before you BFP? omg we watching for alsorts and im only on DPO2 lol x


----------



## LEW32

Mother of 4 said:


> I've only 1 day of nausea and that was the night before my :bfp:. Other than that since last week I've had lower back pain around the tail bone area. It's pretty uncomfortable. Just those symptoms and being exhausted...I was dozing off :sleep: by 630pm last night and asleep for good by 830pm. Being that this is number 5 I'm curious to see how this pregnancy will compare.


Hi M of 4, Congrats again! When did your backpain start? I am having some back pain too, but I don't think mine could be a symptom- too early.
My pain is more along the flanks of my back- more muscular feeling...

Any conceiving words of wisdom you can pass along to some of us first timers?


----------



## babydream




----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/meandRob.jpg
> 
> Im loving the dress, all Ding Dongs DH's are sooooooooooo good looking :rofl: Tink you both look gorgeous on your wedding day :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwww thanks hun! I could just eat your baby son, He's adorable!Click to expand...

Yes he gets away with murder with those eyes lol, but other 3 boys are 17,18 & 19 so really he got all the attention, not like when i had to share it with 3 little one's.. thats why i want one more so he not a lonely child x


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> View attachment 123982

Woohoooo you sexy Ding Dong :haha: see told ya all the ding dongs men are good looking x


----------



## babydream

Poppy, your children are gorgeous! 3 really handsome boy and a very cute baby, aaawww xxxxx

It's so good to finally see you all girls, i'm waiting for the rest of us xxx


----------



## LEW32

yay you got it babydream! We are all pretty [email protected] goodlooking if I do say so!


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> yay you got it babydream! We are all pretty [email protected] goodlooking if I do say so!

:rofl::rofl: Say how it is Lew32 straight to the point :haha:


----------



## babydream

LEW32 said:


> yay you got it babydream! We are all pretty [email protected] goodlooking if I do say so!

I totally agree, we all look awesome!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LEW32

yes, yay us! :rofl:


----------



## babydream




----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I'm feeling devilish with all this talk about sexy DING DONG MEN, sooooooooooooo heres a pic of hubby at christmas :rofl: This will DEF have to come off tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## babydream

I can't believe i have to go to work!!!! Keep loading your pics girls, if i get wifi at work i'll be back. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> View attachment 123985

Awww CUTE. I have two cats also :)


----------



## LEW32

That is AWESOME Tink! You are devilish- your hubby might die if he saw you posted that!!!

SEXY!


----------



## babydream

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol I'm feeling devilish with all this talk about sexy DING DONG MEN, sooooooooooooo heres a pic of hubby at christmas :rofl: This will DEF have to come off tomorrow :rofl:



:rofl::rofl: hilarious!!!!!


----------



## LEW32

Here are my fat kitties 

And my hubby and I getting down at our wedding.

I have NOTHING as good as the pic that Tink posted - LOL
 



Attached Files:







kittylove.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3









boogie.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Its only staying up till the others stop by lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> I can't believe i have to go to work!!!! Keep loading your pics girls, if i get wifi at work i'll be back. xxxxxxxx

Hurry back hun! x


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> Poppy, your children are gorgeous! 3 really handsome boy and a very cute baby, aaawww xxxxx
> 
> It's so good to finally see you all girls, i'm waiting for the rest of us xxx

i totally agree, its so nice to put faces to names. and u are all very beautiful dongers to boot big hugs xxx:happydance::happydance::hug:


----------



## TTC2308

Here is me and my hubby!! :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

LEW32 said:


> Here are my fat kitties
> 
> And my hubby and I getting down at our wedding.
> 
> I have NOTHING as good as the pic that Tink posted - LOL

love the piccys hun :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

ttc2308 said:


> here is me and my hubby!! :hugs:

woof woof get u 2 xxx very beautiful hun xx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol I'm feeling devilish with all this talk about sexy DING DONG MEN, sooooooooooooo heres a pic of hubby at christmas :rofl: This will DEF have to come off tomorrow :rofl:

OMG We getting down and dirty now :haha: wooooooot very sexy :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol I'm feeling devilish with all this talk about sexy DING DONG MEN, sooooooooooooo heres a pic of hubby at christmas :rofl: This will DEF have to come off tomorrow :rofl:

LOVE IT :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swepakepa3

My boys 
My DH and I
 



Attached Files:







Benji1.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2









Benji2.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3









jerry1.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2









benandjerry.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2









097.jpg
File size: 66.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## phoebe

how do u do the photo thingy?? will have to share the wealth :rofl::rofl::rofl: xxxx


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> Here is me and my hubby!! :hugs:

Awww another beauty, lovely piccy TTC2308:hugs:


----------



## LEW32

phoebe said:


> ttc2308 said:
> 
> 
> here is me and my hubby!! :hugs:
> 
> woof woof get u 2 xxx very beautiful hun xxClick to expand...

Yes- you looked stunning on your wedding day- beautiful couple!


----------



## China girl

Oh...we are a beautiful bunch!!!


----------



## poppy666

Swepakepa3 said:


> My boys
> My DH and I

Lovely couple, what breed of dogs are they? :hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

Our Daughter


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> Here are my fat kitties
> 
> And my hubby and I getting down at our wedding.
> 
> I have NOTHING as good as the pic that Tink posted - LOL

I think your pics are great! Awwww x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTC2308 said:


> Here is me and my hubby!! :hugs:

Wow Stunning pic! You look great together! x


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> Our Daughter

OMG Let me pinch her... she soooooooooooo cute :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> how do u do the photo thingy?? will have to share the wealth :rofl::rofl::rofl: xxxx

Open the reply box then cluck on the paperclip button, then choose a pic from your comp x


----------



## Hopes314

OK.. i missed a LOT since I was on this morning! EVERYONE changed their avatar thing? What is going on!? lol All these pictures!


----------



## LEW32

what an adorable baby girl!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTC2308 said:


> Our Daughter

ADORABLE! Is the as angelic as she looks?


----------



## phoebe

LEW32 said:


> what an adorable baby girl!

how do u do the photo bucket thing hun please?? xx


----------



## TTC2308

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Our Daughter
> 
> ADORABLE! Is the as angelic as she looks?Click to expand...

She is wonderful. She has been the best child ever.


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> what an adorable baby girl!
> 
> how do u do the photo bucket thing hun please?? xxClick to expand...

https://photobucket.com/ Just register your email address and choose a username and password... Thats it then you can upload any picture from your computor and underneath every pic you upload with be a Image code you can post on here xx


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Our Daughter
> 
> ADORABLE! Is the as angelic as she looks?Click to expand...
> 
> She is wonderful. She has been the best child ever.Click to expand...

You ever watched that film Blue Lagoon? she reminds me of the little girl on it before she grew to be a young lady and Brooke sheilds ( edited) took over from the little girl xx


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Our Daughter
> 
> ADORABLE! Is the as angelic as she looks?Click to expand...
> 
> She is wonderful. She has been the best child ever.Click to expand...
> 
> You ever watched that film Blue Lagoon? she reminds me of the little girl on it before she grew to be a young lady and Kelly Brooke took over from the little girl xxClick to expand...

Never saw it, but I will google it.....


----------



## phoebe

https://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/lulu/?action=view&current=038.jpg

this is me and my gorgeous man xxx btw he is 11 yrs younger than me hehehe cougar town:rofl::rofl::hug:


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Our Daughter
> 
> ADORABLE! Is the as angelic as she looks?Click to expand...
> 
> She is wonderful. She has been the best child ever.Click to expand...
> 
> You ever watched that film Blue Lagoon? she reminds me of the little girl on it before she grew to be a young lady and Kelly Brooke took over from the little girl xxClick to expand...
> 
> Never saw it, but I will google it.....Click to expand...

I tried looking then but they only show you the pictures of them grown up but in the film they start off as little children and the little girl in it x


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> https://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/lulu/?action=view&current=038.jpg
> 
> this is me and my gorgeous man xxx btw he is 11 yrs younger than me hehehe cougar town:rofl::rofl::hug:

Ohhhh phoebe you little sex kitten 11ys younger :rofl::rofl: lovely piccy xx


----------



## LEW32

phoebe said:


> https://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/lulu/?action=view&current=038.jpg
> 
> this is me and my gorgeous man xxx btw he is 11 yrs younger than me hehehe cougar town:rofl::rofl::hug:

Adorable couple! Your man has nice blue eyes :)

11 years younger....rowr!:winkwink:


----------



## Swepakepa3

poppy666 said:


> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> My boys
> My DH and I
> 
> Lovely couple, what breed of dogs are they? :hugs:Click to expand...

White is a lasa llapsa and black one is a shipoo (shitzu poodle mix)

They are the loves on my lives..


I carry the little black one around like a baby and he loves it!! he is my baby at heart.


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> https://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/lulu/?action=view&current=038.jpg
> 
> this is me and my gorgeous man xxx btw he is 11 yrs younger than me hehehe cougar town:rofl::rofl::hug:

Huni....aint nothing wrong with that!!!


----------



## phoebe

LEW32 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> https://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/lulu/?action=view&current=038.jpg
> 
> this is me and my gorgeous man xxx btw he is 11 yrs younger than me hehehe cougar town:rofl::rofl::hug:
> 
> Adorable couple! Your man has nice blue eyes :)
> 
> 11 years younger....rowr!:winkwink:Click to expand...

i know how very ding dong woof woof xxx


----------



## poppy666

Swepakepa3 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> My boys
> My DH and I
> 
> Lovely couple, what breed of dogs are they? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> White is a lasa llapsa and black one is a shipoo (shitzu poodle mix)
> 
> They are the loves on my lives..
> 
> 
> I carry the little black one around like a baby and he loves it!! he is my baby at heart.Click to expand...

Awww they well cute :kiss: I bet they will be very jealous once you have a little one around the house or do you think they be ok? xx


----------



## Hopes314

Me and my husband..
 



Attached Files:







n863590074_160555_4674.jpg
File size: 69.3 KB
Views: 2









n863590074_160598_8658.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 3









n553225960_52500_5106.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> https://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/lulu/?action=view&current=038.jpg
> 
> this is me and my gorgeous man xxx btw he is 11 yrs younger than me hehehe cougar town:rofl::rofl::hug:
> 
> Huni....aint nothing wrong with that!!!Click to expand...

thankyou china xxxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> https://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/lulu/?action=view&current=038.jpg
> 
> this is me and my gorgeous man xxx btw he is 11 yrs younger than me hehehe cougar town:rofl::rofl::hug:
> 
> Ohhhh phoebe you little sex kitten 11ys younger :rofl::rofl: lovely piccy xxClick to expand...

thanks poppy, u and ur men are bally gorgeous too hun hugs xxx


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> Me and my husband..

what a lovely couple u two are hugs xxx


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> Me and my husband..

Im starting to feel the oldest ding dong on here n probably am :cry::haha:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> Me and my husband..
> 
> Im starting to feel the oldest ding dong on here n probably am :cry::haha:Click to expand...

Aww :hugs: I think you fit right in with everyone else on here! I always feel WAY young to be on here talking to you guys.. is there ANYONE my age on here? lol


----------



## natalies1982

good evening all how is everyone

oh pics :) i will find one of me but only have one of me with dp and the kids i dont tend to have many pics of me as i hate then

can i use photobucket?


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> Me and my husband..
> 
> Im starting to feel the oldest ding dong on here n probably am :cry::haha:Click to expand...

hey dont be silly hun:hugs::hugs: how old are u then btw?? xxx i am 38 xxx


----------



## poppy666

I turned 40 in March 20 days before i had my little one :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

well u dont bloody look it hun xxx :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Awww you all are so cute :) and sexy partners ladies, we wil make cute babies

Here is me and my DH:

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3395/3607198991_510d272d50.jpg

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2447/3607198645_221c1b557f.jpg

I am 24 and DH is 31, oh wait I am 25 in 10 days!!!!


----------



## natalies1982

im 28 but look younger

here is me, dp and the kids last year

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/nathollyandmatthew/P1010545-1.jpg


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> Me and my husband..
> 
> Im starting to feel the oldest ding dong on here n probably am :cry::haha:Click to expand...

Hush all that nonsese!!:haha:
I am.................................wait for it....................................................
.......................................almost there................................................................................................33:wave:


----------



## poppy666

Awww lovely couple :hugs: love the bottom picture sweetie xx


----------



## Damita

Forgot to show you all my first ever TTC Vblog

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh3UeAMYOO4


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> well u dont bloody look it hun xxx :hugs:

Aint that the truth!!!:thumbup:


----------



## natalies1982

aww lovely pics its great to put faces to names


----------



## Damita

I know right it is nice to see the person behind the screen name plus their :sex: buddies ;)


----------



## phoebe

in fact how old are we all ???? :winkwink::winkwink: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

24, 25 in 10 days...


----------



## natalies1982

im 28, 29 in feb


----------



## phoebe

Damita said:


> 24, 25 in 10 days...

woohoo hope u get the bestest birthday pressie ever hun xxx:happydance::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> well u dont bloody look it hun xxx :hugs:

Aww i love youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

Damita said:


> Forgot to show you all my first ever TTC Vblog
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh3UeAMYOO4

Ok so.. I love how you talk! Do all UKers have that kind of accent? Sorry.. I'm not very worldly..:blush:


----------



## Damita

phoebe said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 24, 25 in 10 days...
> 
> woohoo hope u get the bestest birthday pressie ever hun xxx:happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

Awww yeah I will only be 10dpo though, should I still test then?


----------



## Hopes314

I'm 21


----------



## phoebe

Damita said:


> Awww you all are so cute :) and sexy partners ladies, we wil make cute babies
> 
> Here is me and my DH:
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3395/3607198991_510d272d50.jpg
> 
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2447/3607198645_221c1b557f.jpg
> 
> I am 24 and DH is 31, oh wait I am 25 in 10 days!!!!

oh yeah i can see us popping out some real beauties xxx may i add u to my siggy please hun xxx


----------



## poppy666

natalies1982 said:


> im 28 but look younger
> 
> here is me, dp and the kids last year
> 
> https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/nathollyandmatthew/P1010545-1.jpg

Awww Nat gorgeous piccy... is your daughters hair naturally curly? x


----------



## Damita

Hopes314 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to show you all my first ever TTC Vblog
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh3UeAMYOO4
> 
> Ok so.. I love how you talk! Do all UKers have that kind of accent? Sorry.. I'm not very worldly..:blush:Click to expand...

Kind of yeah but it varies from area to area, scottish accent is crazy half the time I can't understand it when I go up there to visit my dad :)

Aw thank you :kiss:


----------



## Damita

phoebe said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Awww you all are so cute :) and sexy partners ladies, we wil make cute babies
> 
> Here is me and my DH:
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3395/3607198991_510d272d50.jpg
> 
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2447/3607198645_221c1b557f.jpg
> 
> I am 24 and DH is 31, oh wait I am 25 in 10 days!!!!
> 
> oh yeah i can see us popping out some real beauties xxx may i add u to my siggy please hun xxxClick to expand...

Yeah course you can hun :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

its so good to see a range of ages and faces tonight. well made up all hugs xxx and :dust::dust: to us all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEW32

Damita said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 24, 25 in 10 days...
> 
> woohoo hope u get the bestest birthday pressie ever hun xxx:happydance::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww yeah I will only be 10dpo though, should I still test then?Click to expand...

hmm...you could test ONLY if you aren't going to have a crummy birthday if it comes back negative...it is still early!

Your video diary is great....you seem like such a sweet girl- nice to know ya! :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> This is the only one I can find on this computer....maybe I can check my laptop later on!!
> 
> My hubby would flip if he knew I posted anything of him- he is the one that gets me so paranoid!!
> 
> Awww look at you two :hugs: Hey your dh good looking wooohoooo :happydance: lol xxClick to expand...

BLOODY HELLLLLLLL ID HAVE PUT MONEY ON YOU POPS BEING A MINGER XX:haha:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> well u dont bloody look it hun xxx :hugs:
> 
> Aww i love youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

loves ya more xxx hhehehe:happydance::dance::hug::rofl::hug::awww::dance:


----------



## natalies1982

poppy666 said:


> natalies1982 said:
> 
> 
> im 28 but look younger
> 
> here is me, dp and the kids last year
> 
> https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/nathollyandmatthew/P1010545-1.jpg
> 
> Awww Nat gorgeous piccy... is your daughters hair naturally curly? xClick to expand...


yes she has mad hair has done since she was a baby she use to have very tight curls but as shes got older its grown out alot but its so hard to control and comb every morning


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all ill put on some pics of me(29) and steve (27) and the cats kids n rabbits...hope your all well, i must admit we are all well fit!!!!!!! sexii ding dongs!!!!! lovin the pics!!!!!! tink you are soooooo pretty!!! and damita i loooooove your wedding dress!!! lovin the xmas hubby...poppy i think that was you or maybe it was tink....made me laugh!!might get OH to do same this year so i can show you lot my version!!:rofl: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 you must be the baby of the ding dongs :baby: im not old biatch that triesssssssssssssssss to keep you all under control :rofl: Think its been great looking at all the photo's putting the face to the name :hug: All the other ding dongs gonna be trawling through about 30 pages tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Damita

LEW32 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 24, 25 in 10 days...
> 
> woohoo hope u get the bestest birthday pressie ever hun xxx:happydance::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww yeah I will only be 10dpo though, should I still test then?Click to expand...
> 
> hmm...you could test ONLY if you aren't going to have a crummy birthday if it comes back negative...it is still early!
> 
> Your video diary is great....you seem like such a sweet girl- nice to know ya! :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thank you :hugs:

Yeah don't think I will test, I want to enjoy hobbycraft :kiss:


----------



## natalies1982

Poppy this is her hair at 2 years old

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/nathollyandmatthew/Picture1736.jpg


----------



## LEW32

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> This is the only one I can find on this computer....maybe I can check my laptop later on!!
> 
> My hubby would flip if he knew I posted anything of him- he is the one that gets me so paranoid!!
> 
> Awww look at you two :hugs: Hey your dh good looking wooohoooo :happydance: lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> BLOODY HELLLLLLLL ID HAVE PUT MONEY ON YOU POPS BEING A MINGER XX:haha:Click to expand...

Holy Carp Amy! I just spit out my cranberry juice all over the screen! :rofl:
I did have to look up what the heck Minger meant though! You are awful :haha:


----------



## LEW32

Gorgeous Nat!


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Hopes314 you must be the baby of the ding dongs :baby: im not old biatch that triesssssssssssssssss to keep you all under control :rofl: Think its been great looking at all the photo's putting the face to the name :hug: All the other ding dongs gonna be trawling through about 30 pages tomorrow :haha:

:haha: yup they will do, look what you guys did to my post count nearly 3000! I swear I am not here that much :blush:


----------



## natalies1982

LEW32 said:


> Gorgeous Nat!

thank you hun :)


----------



## Damita

Awww such cute children.. awwww baby ding dongs..


----------



## Hopes314

natalies1982 said:


> Poppy this is her hair at 2 years old
> 
> https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/nathollyandmatthew/Picture1736.jpg

Oh my gosh I love this! look at that hair!! SO pretty


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> This is the only one I can find on this computer....maybe I can check my laptop later on!!
> 
> My hubby would flip if he knew I posted anything of him- he is the one that gets me so paranoid!!
> 
> Awww look at you two :hugs: Hey your dh good looking wooohoooo :happydance: lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> BLOODY HELLLLLLLL ID HAVE PUT MONEY ON YOU POPS BEING A MINGER XX:haha:Click to expand...

Who me? lmao glad to see you back sweetie missed your gob around :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Damita said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 24, 25 in 10 days...
> 
> woohoo hope u get the bestest birthday pressie ever hun xxx:happydance::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww yeah I will only be 10dpo though, should I still test then?Click to expand...

why not it'll be ur birthday and u can whatever u bally well like lol xx:hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lew32 said:
> 
> 
> this is the only one i can find on this computer....maybe i can check my laptop later on!!
> 
> My hubby would flip if he knew i posted anything of him- he is the one that gets me so paranoid!!
> 
> awww look at you two :hugs: Hey your dh good looking wooohoooo :happydance: Lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> bloody hellllllll id have put money on you pops being a minger xx:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> who me? Lmao glad to see you back sweetie missed your gob around :haha:Click to expand...

yes you fecking gutted i imagined you as a vickypollard with buck teeth got right tupp on now xxx


----------



## poppy666

natalies1982 said:


> Poppy this is her hair at 2 years old
> 
> https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/nathollyandmatthew/Picture1736.jpg

She's gorgeous Nat and i love her hair , awwwwwwwwwww i so want a little girl :hugs:


----------



## babydream

aw such beautiful pics girls!!! sexy hubbies, cute chidren even the furry babies!!!


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lew32 said:
> 
> 
> this is the only one i can find on this computer....maybe i can check my laptop later on!!
> 
> My hubby would flip if he knew i posted anything of him- he is the one that gets me so paranoid!!
> 
> awww look at you two :hugs: Hey your dh good looking wooohoooo :happydance: Lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> bloody hellllllll id have put money on you pops being a minger xx:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> who me? Lmao glad to see you back sweetie missed your gob around :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yes you fecking gutted i imagined you as a vickypollard with buck teeth got right tupp on now xxxClick to expand...

LOL Ya cheeky biatch... love you too :haha: Im laughing back here dh wondering WTF :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

LEW32 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> This is the only one I can find on this computer....maybe I can check my laptop later on!!
> 
> My hubby would flip if he knew I posted anything of him- he is the one that gets me so paranoid!!
> 
> Awww look at you two :hugs: Hey your dh good looking wooohoooo :happydance: lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> BLOODY HELLLLLLLL ID HAVE PUT MONEY ON YOU POPS BEING A MINGER XX:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Carp Amy! I just spit out my cranberry juice all over the screen! :rofl:
> I did have to look up what the heck Minger meant though! You are awful :haha:Click to expand...

WTF? What you mean you dont know what a minger is........oh hang on just checked youre one of the foreigners we have i let you of
google vicky pollard and have a look luv xx


----------



## natalies1982

thanks guys she is a little sweetie though 8 now going on 18 lol. its lovely to have a girl first she loves being the only little princess and being a mummy's girl although she really wants a sister bless her.

its fab looking at all the pics :)


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Hopes314 you must be the baby of the ding dongs :baby: im not old biatch that triesssssssssssssssss to keep you all under control :rofl: Think its been great looking at all the photo's putting the face to the name :hug: All the other ding dongs gonna be trawling through about 30 pages tomorrow :haha:

hehehehe like it :rofl::rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

i can see amy is back to her normal funny self!!! we missed you!


----------



## China girl

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> This is the only one I can find on this computer....maybe I can check my laptop later on!!
> 
> My hubby would flip if he knew I posted anything of him- he is the one that gets me so paranoid!!
> 
> Awww look at you two :hugs: Hey your dh good looking wooohoooo :happydance: lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> BLOODY HELLLLLLLL ID HAVE PUT MONEY ON YOU POPS BEING A MINGER XX:haha:Click to expand...

:haha:
Glad to see your feeling better Amy


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so the 1st pic is me at a recent photo shoot in manchester....the 2nd pic is me and OH a few weeks ago, the 3rd one is me preggo with connor,4th is us being daft in a posh place..:rofl: cant find any of rabbits n cats on laptop will put them on if any one want to see them but im not fussed if your not!! lol xx
 



Attached Files:







flawless me shrunk.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 6









me and my OH.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 5









preg wi conz.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 6









us.jpg
File size: 96.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babydream

i'm at work using someone elses laptop which i really shouldnt but scared to get off, there'll be 50 pages to get through tomorrow!!!


----------



## babydream

aw mc you are very pretty and oh is just as sexy as our hubbies :)


----------



## mrsamyrach

my fecking tits are killing me so im vile trollops xxx


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> i can see amy is back to her normal funny self!!! we missed you!

Gob on sticks more like............... she always picking on me BIATCH :haha: but glad gobby is back :hugs:


----------



## natalies1982

Mothercabbage lovely pics :)


----------



## natalies1982

so have we all finished :sex: for this cycle? tbh im quite glad im :sex: out


----------



## Damita

Nearly two more days and I'm in TWW :)


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> ok so the 1st pic is me at a recent photo shoot in manchester....the 2nd pic is me and OH a few weeks ago, the 3rd one is me preggo with connor,4th is us being daft in a posh place..:rofl: cant find any of rabbits n cats on laptop will put them on if any one want to see them but im not fussed if your not!! lol xx

So pretty! and jealous of your baby bump, how cute!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ok so the 1st pic is me at a recent photo shoot in manchester....the 2nd pic is me and OH a few weeks ago, the 3rd one is me preggo with connor,4th is us being daft in a posh place..:rofl: cant find any of rabbits n cats on laptop will put them on if any one want to see them but im not fussed if your not!! lol xx

MC You both look a lovely couple, very well suited :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

no not me i'm still pretty in cycle cd14 in fact yoiks xxx:hugs:


----------



## natalies1982

Damita said:


> Nearly two more days and I'm in TWW :)

yah 

so why are you here shouldnt u be in the bedroom :sex: lol


----------



## mothercabbage

some one has just told me to leave it while tues/wednesday to test...........yes probably a good idea but NO! :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

Not me! Today we just started, cd8. My cycles are not so regular, so we are just going to go at it like bunnies for the next two weeks. Ugh.


----------



## poppy666

natalies1982 said:


> so have we all finished :sex: for this cycle? tbh im quite glad im :sex: out

Yeah finished... dh asking if im up for it tonight ' not a fecking chance' can wait another 2 weeks now :haha:


----------



## babydream

im still waiting for a +opk, its still b'ding for me!!!!! i want to be in the 2ww but i think im having a longer cycle.


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok so the 1st pic is me at a recent photo shoot in manchester....the 2nd pic is me and OH a few weeks ago, the 3rd one is me preggo with connor,4th is us being daft in a posh place..:rofl: cant find any of rabbits n cats on laptop will put them on if any one want to see them but im not fussed if your not!! lol xx
> 
> So pretty! and jealous of your baby bump, how cute!Click to expand...

hey hopes may i add u to my siggy as well xx


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok so the 1st pic is me at a recent photo shoot in manchester....the 2nd pic is me and OH a few weeks ago, the 3rd one is me preggo with connor,4th is us being daft in a posh place..:rofl: cant find any of rabbits n cats on laptop will put them on if any one want to see them but im not fussed if your not!! lol xx
> 
> So pretty! and jealous of your baby bump, how cute!Click to expand...

its ok we'll all have one like that soon, i was only 5 months there...he was big!!! 9lb 1oz....and yes! it hurt....:dohh:


----------



## Damita

natalies1982 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Nearly two more days and I'm in TWW :)
> 
> yah
> 
> so why are you here shouldnt u be in the bedroom :sex: lolClick to expand...

 I'm eating cheesy chips :haha: oh we will be :sex: later on though midnight normally


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok so the 1st pic is me at a recent photo shoot in manchester....the 2nd pic is me and OH a few weeks ago, the 3rd one is me preggo with connor,4th is us being daft in a posh place..:rofl: cant find any of rabbits n cats on laptop will put them on if any one want to see them but im not fussed if your not!! lol xx
> 
> So pretty! and jealous of your baby bump, how cute!Click to expand...
> 
> its ok we'll all have one like that soon, i was only 5 months there...he was big!!! 9lb 1oz....and yes! it hurt....:dohh:Click to expand...

 whoa that is a big baby! love your baby bump there though


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> im still waiting for a +opk, its still b'ding for me!!!!! i want to be in the 2ww but i think im having a longer cycle.

aww good luck babyd methinks i'll be the same too xxx xxxl good luck hun xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> ok so the 1st pic is me at a recent photo shoot in manchester....the 2nd pic is me and OH a few weeks ago, the 3rd one is me preggo with connor,4th is us being daft in a posh place..:rofl: cant find any of rabbits n cats on laptop will put them on if any one want to see them but im not fussed if your not!! lol xx

right posing biatch you cabbage


----------



## Hopes314

phoebe said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok so the 1st pic is me at a recent photo shoot in manchester....the 2nd pic is me and OH a few weeks ago, the 3rd one is me preggo with connor,4th is us being daft in a posh place..:rofl: cant find any of rabbits n cats on laptop will put them on if any one want to see them but im not fussed if your not!! lol xx
> 
> So pretty! and jealous of your baby bump, how cute!Click to expand...
> 
> hey hopes may i add u to my siggy as well xxClick to expand...

Of course! I never made one because well for one I'm new, and for two.. SO MANY OF US!! :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

right guys im being serious my nipples are sore and i have got still cm?????????
dodgy fadge or what???


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok so the 1st pic is me at a recent photo shoot in manchester....the 2nd pic is me and OH a few weeks ago, the 3rd one is me preggo with connor,4th is us being daft in a posh place..:rofl: cant find any of rabbits n cats on laptop will put them on if any one want to see them but im not fussed if your not!! lol xx
> 
> right posing biatch you cabbageClick to expand...

says you wi the red kinky gear on, on yer avatar!!! lol xx


----------



## Damita

oooh that is a good sign :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok so the 1st pic is me at a recent photo shoot in manchester....the 2nd pic is me and OH a few weeks ago, the 3rd one is me preggo with connor,4th is us being daft in a posh place..:rofl: cant find any of rabbits n cats on laptop will put them on if any one want to see them but im not fussed if your not!! lol xx
> 
> right posing biatch you cabbageClick to expand...
> 
> says you wi the red kinky gear on, on yer avatar!!! lol xxClick to expand...

Think she likes picking on us two, what you think? :haha: come on gobby show us some piccys xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> right guys im being serious my nipples are sore and i have got still cm?????????
> dodgy fadge or what???

sounds good for preggo, when u testing? sure you told me....few days after me wasnt it...gl ya biatch x


----------



## babydream

yes amy that is a good sign, although i usually get very sore boobs after ov but no cm.


----------



## mothercabbage

and yea...what poppy said....show us ya pics or are you just all gob!!??


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok so the 1st pic is me at a recent photo shoot in manchester....the 2nd pic is me and OH a few weeks ago, the 3rd one is me preggo with connor,4th is us being daft in a posh place..:rofl: cant find any of rabbits n cats on laptop will put them on if any one want to see them but im not fussed if your not!! lol xx
> 
> right posing biatch you cabbageClick to expand...
> 
> says you wi the red kinky gear on, on yer avatar!!! lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Think she likes picking on us two, what you think? :haha: come on gobby show us some piccys xxxClick to expand...

what would you like tits,arse or fadge luvvie


----------



## poppy666

Lmfao now MC your sooooooooooo gonna get shit for that lol x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok so the 1st pic is me at a recent photo shoot in manchester....the 2nd pic is me and OH a few weeks ago, the 3rd one is me preggo with connor,4th is us being daft in a posh place..:rofl: cant find any of rabbits n cats on laptop will put them on if any one want to see them but im not fussed if your not!! lol xx
> 
> right posing biatch you cabbageClick to expand...
> 
> says you wi the red kinky gear on, on yer avatar!!! lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Think she likes picking on us two, what you think? :haha: come on gobby show us some piccys xxxClick to expand...
> 
> what would you like tits,arse or fadge luvvieClick to expand...

ALL I GOT A FETISH FOR FADGES :haha:


----------



## Damita

:rofl:


----------



## babydream

:rofl::rofl::rofl: you girls are maaaad!!!


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:@ amy xxxx


----------



## poppy666

MC bet she gone to groom her fadge first before posting :rofl: Im shutting up now :dohh:


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok so the 1st pic is me at a recent photo shoot in manchester....the 2nd pic is me and OH a few weeks ago, the 3rd one is me preggo with connor,4th is us being daft in a posh place..:rofl: cant find any of rabbits n cats on laptop will put them on if any one want to see them but im not fussed if your not!! lol xx
> 
> right posing biatch you cabbageClick to expand...
> 
> says you wi the red kinky gear on, on yer avatar!!! lol xxClick to expand...

ey up love that piccy was from basque night for my birthday last year proper shitfaced i aint really got any only of my babies(my dogs)but im on works pc on nights tossing it off lol


----------



## babydream

:rofl::rofl::rofl:poppy you are f-ing unbelievable


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> MC bet she gone to groom her fadge first before posting :rofl: Im shutting up now :dohh:

uh oh :rofl::rofl::angelnot:


----------



## Damita

:rofl: naughty girls


----------



## poppy666

I know im shutting up now cos im gonna get shit :haha: I bet your fadge is stunning sweetie just like you :hugs: ( am i in your good books now) :shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

You GUYS!:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

well i was hoping to see all 3, tits ass n fadge!!!! lol....n dont try to fob me off wi work comp...get a pic from the web cam....:rofl: think just one of your face n your fluffy babies will do though!!!:rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

if you were to groom yours biatch you need a fecking yard brush for your saddlebags ya dirty trollop lol xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> well i was hoping to see all 3, tits ass n fadge!!!! lol....n dont try to fob me off wi work comp...get a pic from the web cam....:rofl: think just one of your face n your fluffy babies will do though!!!:rofl:

no luv you have to pay to see my bits
i accept cheque,cash and paypal :wacko:


----------



## Damita

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> well i was hoping to see all 3, tits ass n fadge!!!! lol....n dont try to fob me off wi work comp...get a pic from the web cam....:rofl: think just one of your face n your fluffy babies will do though!!!:rofl:
> 
> no luv you have to pay to see my bits
> i accept cheque,cash and paypal :wacko:Click to expand...

I would go with just paypal more protection :thumbup:

:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

oh i got paypal....how much? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> if you were to groom yours biatch you need a fecking yard brush for your saddlebags ya dirty trollop lol xxx

Pmsl how you know they like saddlebags, you been peeking? lol actually talking about grooming i nearly shaved my beanie off other night OMG dont drink and try shaving late at night, its lethal!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

Damita said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> well i was hoping to see all 3, tits ass n fadge!!!! lol....n dont try to fob me off wi work comp...get a pic from the web cam....:rofl: think just one of your face n your fluffy babies will do though!!!:rofl:
> 
> no luv you have to pay to see my bits
> i accept cheque,cash and paypal :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I would go with just paypal more protection :thumbup:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

yea thats what i thought!! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> if you were to groom yours biatch you need a fecking yard brush for your saddlebags ya dirty trollop lol xxx
> 
> Pmsl how you know they like saddlebags, you been peeking? lol actually talking about grooming i nearly shaved my beanie off other night OMG dont drink and try shaving late at night, its lethal!! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

oh ffs dont do that poppy!!!!!! be careful!!!:thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> oh i got paypal....how much? :rofl: :rofl:

me 3 i got paypal :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> well i was hoping to see all 3, tits ass n fadge!!!! lol....n dont try to fob me off wi work comp...get a pic from the web cam....:rofl: think just one of your face n your fluffy babies will do though!!!:rofl:
> 
> no luv you have to pay to see my bits
> i accept cheque,cash and paypal :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I would go with just paypal more protection :thumbup:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: You'd need protection lol x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> if you were to groom yours biatch you need a fecking yard brush for your saddlebags ya dirty trollop lol xxx
> 
> Pmsl how you know they like saddlebags, you been peeking? lol actually talking about grooming i nearly shaved my beanie off other night OMG dont drink and try shaving late at night, its lethal!! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> oh ffs dont do that poppy!!!!!! be careful!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Never again quickest ive got up out the bath :dohh:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> well i was hoping to see all 3, tits ass n fadge!!!! lol....n dont try to fob me off wi work comp...get a pic from the web cam....:rofl: think just one of your face n your fluffy babies will do though!!!:rofl:
> 
> no luv you have to pay to see my bits
> i accept cheque,cash and paypal :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I would go with just paypal more protection :thumbup:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl: You'd need protection lol xClick to expand...

pmsl:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> oh i got paypal....how much? :rofl: :rofl:

2k to see my man in a boat:rofl:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> if you were to groom yours biatch you need a fecking yard brush for your saddlebags ya dirty trollop lol xxx
> 
> Pmsl how you know they like saddlebags, you been peeking? lol actually talking about grooming i nearly shaved my beanie off other night OMG dont drink and try shaving late at night, its lethal!! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> oh ffs dont do that poppy!!!!!! be careful!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl: ha ha don't shave and drink, should be an advert for that


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> if you were to groom yours biatch you need a fecking yard brush for your saddlebags ya dirty trollop lol xxx
> 
> Pmsl how you know they like saddlebags, you been peeking? lol actually talking about grooming i nearly shaved my beanie off other night OMG dont drink and try shaving late at night, its lethal!! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> oh ffs dont do that poppy!!!!!! be careful!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Never again quickest ive got up out the bath :dohh:Click to expand...

i would never ever shave my minge it itches look fook after xx


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> oh i got paypal....how much? :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 2k to see my man in a boat:rofl:Click to expand...

feck that i wa thinking more like a tenner!!! tops! pmpl x


----------



## Damita

agree hate the itch...


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> if you were to groom yours biatch you need a fecking yard brush for your saddlebags ya dirty trollop lol xxx
> 
> Pmsl how you know they like saddlebags, you been peeking? lol actually talking about grooming i nearly shaved my beanie off other night OMG dont drink and try shaving late at night, its lethal!! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

easy tiger dont wanna be losing the fun parts xxx:rofl::flasher::rofl: xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> oh i got paypal....how much? :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 2k to see my man in a boat:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> feck that i wa thinking more like a tenner!!! tops! pmpl xClick to expand...

cheeky bitch x


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> if you were to groom yours biatch you need a fecking yard brush for your saddlebags ya dirty trollop lol xxx
> 
> Pmsl how you know they like saddlebags, you been peeking? lol actually talking about grooming i nearly shaved my beanie off other night OMG dont drink and try shaving late at night, its lethal!! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> easy tiger dont wanna be losing the fun parts xxx:rofl::flasher::rofl: xxxClick to expand...

phoebe you been dying to use that flasher emotion :rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

anywhere mc my af is due on the 18th x


----------



## mothercabbage

you waiting til then to test or getting a frer? 6 days b4 af due they are...from boots! x


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> if you were to groom yours biatch you need a fecking yard brush for your saddlebags ya dirty trollop lol xxx
> 
> Pmsl how you know they like saddlebags, you been peeking? lol actually talking about grooming i nearly shaved my beanie off other night OMG dont drink and try shaving late at night, its lethal!! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> easy tiger dont wanna be losing the fun parts xxx:rofl::flasher::rofl: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> phoebe you been dying to use that flasher emotion :rofl:Click to expand...

oh yeah baby :rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Same date as me Amy :thumbup: but i got no sore boobs nothing apart from heartburn x


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> you waiting til then to test or getting a frer? 6 days b4 af due they are...from boots! x

nah ill wait i cant be doing with the disappointment if bfn xx

i remember last time i tested when 3 days late cos i was violently sick the weekend before and thought i had an infection in my band


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> you waiting til then to test or getting a frer? 6 days b4 af due they are...from boots! x

how much are they a go mc?? xxx


----------



## Damita

OOooh everyone is testing on my birthday, hope it is a lucky date for you all (18th) :)


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> you waiting til then to test or getting a frer? 6 days b4 af due they are...from boots! x
> 
> how much are they a go mc?? xxxClick to expand...

works out at £10.41 got 4 and 4 IC....prob wont need them got lower back ache n af pains..she gonna get me early!! i just know it....
@MRSAMYRACH i know you have been TTC for a long time now, i think its gonna be good news for you this month!!! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

mothercabbage said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> you waiting til then to test or getting a frer? 6 days b4 af due they are...from boots! x
> 
> how much are they a go mc?? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> works out at £10.41 got 4 and 4 IC....prob wont need them got lower back ache n af pains..she gonna get me early!! i just know it....
> @MRSAMYRACH i know you have been TTC for a long time now, i think its gonna be good news for you this month!!! xxClick to expand...

meant to say its £10.41 for 2 but its buy one get 1 free at mo.... sorry x


----------



## phoebe

right girlies i'm gonna bid u all goodnight:hugs: methinks its time to pounce me man :sex: thanks for the giggles xx its been a right laff xx n-nite all have a good 1, hope to see u all tom xx:hug::dust::hug:

byeeeeeeeeeee xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> you waiting til then to test or getting a frer? 6 days b4 af due they are...from boots! x
> 
> how much are they a go mc?? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> works out at £10.41 got 4 and 4 IC....prob wont need them got lower back ache n af pains..she gonna get me early!! i just know it....
> @MRSAMYRACH i know you have been TTC for a long time now, i think its gonna be good news for you this month!!! xxClick to expand...

thanks luvvie but i think it every month i ahve had 1 bottle of beer and 1 coffee in the last 2 hours and i have pissed 4 times right im off ill speak latersssss


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> OOooh everyone is testing on my birthday, hope it is a lucky date for you all (18th) :)

Yeah and if its bad news we gonna whip your ass on your birthday :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

night phoebe n bye for now mrsamy...im away to bed too... nighty night n sweet dreams to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Sweet dreams everyone who's going :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Oh for gods sake, I just log on and everyone else is logging off, typical:haha:

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Girlies, I see everyone has their pics as avatars. It's good to put names to faces.

All my pics are to big on the computer though how the hell do i resize them:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

lol some still here for now :haha:


----------



## Damita

Night night to the ladies off to bed :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Girlies, I see everyone has their pics as avatars. It's good to put names to faces.
> 
> All my pics are to big on the computer though how the hell do i resize them:shrug:

Just right click your picture and opt for 'edit' then should take you to paint or another program to resize xx


----------



## China girl

Here is a picture ur dog Bailey who is a Min Pin, a younger picture of my boys, Hubb (big dude in the middle) & me and a better picture of me



https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa474/Chinagirl33/ChrisCorey.jpg

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa474/Chinagirl33/Hubbsme.jpg

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa474/Chinagirl33/Me.jpg


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> OOooh everyone is testing on my birthday, hope it is a lucky date for you all (18th) :)
> 
> Yeah and if its bad news we gonna whip your ass on your birthday :haha:Click to expand...

Kinky :haha:

I am still up and around :) just disappeared to tidy up the lady garden feel so much better :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

Daisys_mummy said:


> Girlies, I see everyone has their pics as avatars. It's good to put names to faces.
> 
> All my pics are to big on the computer though how the hell do i resize them:shrug:

Do you have a photobucket account? A lot of people were posting with photobucket, I'm not sure that theres a size constraint on those.


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> Night night to the ladies off to bed :hugs:

Night Damita xxx


----------



## Damita

I haven't gone to bed... was saying night to everyone who disappeared :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> I haven't gone to bed... was saying night to everyone who disappeared :haha:

Oops lmao :dohh: well thats in advance if i go :haha:


----------



## Damita

:haha: okay dokey, what you up to?


----------



## poppy666

Well ive stuffed myself with cream cake, drinking milk cos of this heartburn n playing games on facebook inbetween being on here lol. What you been up to tonight? x


----------



## Damita

sounds good to me, didn't get home till 7pm, ate chips with cheese on and am watching fringe now while being on here :)


----------



## Damita

okay now I am off to bed nighty night :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

So should I feel bad about drinking tonight? I haven't drank in a while and I really reallyyyy want to. But I always just feel guilty ever since TTC. I'm only CD8 so its not like i have any possibility of being pregnant right now. But my cycles are so irregular I could be ovulating right this second or in 15 days. Either way.. I always feel guilty drinking now, even after getting AF!


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> So should I feel bad about drinking tonight? I haven't drank in a while and I really reallyyyy want to. But I always just feel guilty ever since TTC. I'm only CD8 so its not like i have any possibility of being pregnant right now. But my cycles are so irregular I could be ovulating right this second or in 15 days. Either way.. I always feel guilty drinking now, even after getting AF!

Hopes314 i dont think a bit of drink will matter sweetie... to be honest with my last LO i was totally plastered out on the razz with my dh when i concieved... so think your safe and if anything you'll be more relaxed xx


----------



## China girl

Damita said:


> sounds good to me, didn't get home till 7pm, ate chips with cheese on and am watching fringe now while being on here :)

I love Fringe!!! Walter is the best!!!..LOL


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey guys, looks like I missed a busy night! :( Well I discovered a flea on my cat, and ever since I've been flea treating, and washing all the bedding etc.......Nightmare. Trouble is the cats sleep on our beds?! lol Greatttt night I've had.

And to cop it all of I have a period that is more like a mass hemorrhage, with killer pains to accompany it. She aint getting me next month, her lucks up! 

Right I'm too tired to sift through the pages and pages of stuff here, I'll make that a job for my morning cuppa. Nunnites Ding Dongs x


----------



## Hopes314

ok I guess I'm gonna go for it! lol definitely would be good for the whole relaxing thing. I stress so much over this TTC stuff! I've only been TTC for 3 months but I already feel like such a failure!


----------



## poppy666

Yeah im off too ladies cya all tomorrow xx


----------



## China girl

sweet dreams to the night owls!!


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> ok I guess I'm gonna go for it! lol definitely would be good for the whole relaxing thing. I stress so much over this TTC stuff! I've only been TTC for 3 months but I already feel like such a failure!

Best to try relax and ive read so many stories of it happening when your not trying, and its true i only slept with my dh once the month i concieved Korben and dont even know how we managed it cos we was that intoxicated lol.. but it does show you that maybe relaxing and not being caught up on the whole ttc every month may pay off :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey guys, looks like I missed a busy night! :( Well I discovered a flea on my cat, and ever since I've been flea treating, and washing all the bedding etc.......Nightmare. Trouble is the cats sleep on our beds?! lol Greatttt night I've had.
> 
> And to cop it all of I have a period that is more like a mass hemorrhage, with killer pains to accompany it. She aint getting me next month, her lucks up!
> 
> Right I'm too tired to sift through the pages and pages of stuff here, I'll make that a job for my morning cuppa. Nunnites Ding Dongs x

Arghhhhhhhhhh Tink dont sound like your having the best of nights sweetie, get a water bottle on ya ease the pain a little :hugs: sweet dreams x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Right I give up trying to resize a bloody pic, so gonna post them here instead

https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/4890596422_b164c14ef5_o.jpg

https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/boudoir%20album/PK_0194.jpg

https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/boudoir%20album/PK_0097.jpg

Hopefully that worked:shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

Daisys_mummy said:


> Right I give up trying to resize a bloody pic, so gonna post them here instead
> 
> https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/4890596422_b164c14ef5_o.jpg
> 
> https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/boudoir%20album/PK_0194.jpg
> 
> https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/boudoir%20album/PK_0097.jpg
> 
> Hopefully that worked:shrug:



pretty!


----------



## babydream

Omg! I had such a laugh tonight girls you are amazing!!! I kinda got addicted to this post and neglecting other stuff but what the hell, I'll employ a housekeeper!! I wish! Good night my lovely ding dongers! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ahh Thankyou hopes314:happydance:

I had these done in March 2010 for DH wedding pressie, it took me 3 bloody months to pluck up the guts and I got so nervous that I nearly didn't bother having them done at all:haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Hopes314 said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> Right I give up trying to resize a bloody pic, so gonna post them here instead
> 
> https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/4890596422_b164c14ef5_o.jpg
> 
> https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/boudoir%20album/PK_0194.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG another posing biatch only this one has got tits out by jove xx
> good gracious im embarrassed lolClick to expand...


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:blush: Not got my tits out, as daisy would say "they're in booby sacks":rofl::rofl::rofl: got to love kids, they have such a way with words


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> :blush: Not got my tits out, as daisy would say "they're in booby sacks":rofl::rofl::rofl: got to love kids, they have such a way with words

youre in your bra ya dirty girl if i put my tits on this page they would need fecking widescreen xx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

mrsamyrach said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Not got my tits out, as daisy would say "they're in booby sacks":rofl::rofl::rofl: got to love kids, they have such a way with words
> 
> youre in your bra ya dirty girl if i put my tits on this page they would need fecking widescreen xxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: how you feeling today?

These are the only pics that I have on photobucket that I actually like, got fed up trying to resize the wedding one to fit in my avatar.


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hmm hubby just said I look like an old hag:gun: well he defo ain't getting no jiggy jiggy tonight:growlmad:


----------



## mrsamyrach

cheeky barsteward id kill him
sore nipples,stringy cm and bloated more likely ov symptoms from 3 days ago


----------



## babydream

Hellllllooooo!!!! Where is everyone? Now that i'm on at 1am eating chocolate nobody is here! Where are all the girls from the US???


----------



## Swepakepa3

poppy666 said:


> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> My boys
> My DH and I
> 
> Lovely couple, what breed of dogs are they? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> White is a lasa llapsa and black one is a shipoo (shitzu poodle mix)
> 
> They are the loves on my lives..
> 
> 
> I carry the little black one around like a baby and he loves it!! he is my baby at heart.Click to expand...
> 
> Awww they well cute :kiss: I bet they will be very jealous once you have a little one around the house or do you think they be ok? xxClick to expand...


Probably jealous....but they love to snuggle so i think the baby will be in good hands!


----------



## babydream

Ah, the very sexy Daisys mummy is here! I meant Daisy's mummy is sexy not Daisy! Beautiful pics, bet hubby was grateful for them. :winkwink:


----------



## babydream

babydream said:


> Ah, the very sexy Daisys mummy is here! I meant Daisy's mummy is sexy not Daisy! Beautiful pics, bet hubby was grateful for them. :winkwink:

Where did you go so suddenly????? Everyone is asleep???? Shame on you girls!!! :growlmad:


----------



## mrsamyrach

im still here talking to fecking four walls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swepakepa3

i'm here as well....


----------



## babydream

oh hello girls, what are you doing up this time of the night?? Amy, are you really uncomfortable with your boobs?


----------



## mrsamyrach

its really my nipples and im working till fecking 2am


----------



## mrsamyrach

Swepakepa3 said:


> i'm here as well....

alright luv hows it going you are a new one on me welcome to the madhouse xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Aw, not long to go hun, i've finished at midnight. You must be tired and sore nipples don't help. I hope it's good sign for you. Have a good rest when you get home.


----------



## babydream

I just submitted a thread about my stupid swollen lower abdomen.I usually have that after ov towards af but this month it's there all the time. It's hard and swollen but painless just above my pubic bone, little round thing fitting in my palm. Any ideas what that could be? It's bugging me a bit. No +opk yet, no constipation or wind so that can't be. What then????


----------



## Swepakepa3

babydream said:


> I just submitted a thread about my stupid swollen lower abdomen.I usually have that after ov towards af but this month it's there all the time. It's hard and swollen but painless just above my pubic bone, little round thing fitting in my palm. Any ideas what that could be? It's bugging me a bit. No +opk yet, no constipation or wind so that can't be. What then????

I've never heard of anything like that...my suggestion is if it doesn't go away in 24-48 hours i would go see a doctor.


----------



## China girl

You ladies are up late tonight!!!


----------



## babydream

Thanks swepakepa, and welcome to madworld. I'll see how it goes, it usually happens towards the end of my cycle and goes down when af arrives but this is strange this months. Weird!


----------



## Swepakepa3

its only 9pm where i'm from


----------



## babydream

Hey chinagirl! Came home from work an hour ago and not so tired yet. How are you?


----------



## China girl

Swepakepa3 said:


> its only 9pm where i'm from

Same here


----------



## babydream

Where are you swepakepa?? 9pm? it's 2am here


----------



## China girl

babydream said:


> Hey chinagirl! Came home from work an hour ago and not so tired yet. How are you?

I'm doing pretty good....just catching up on the DVR with the family.


----------



## babydream

Great! i really should go to bed now, i'll be trashed tomorrow and will mess up the whole day. Good night ladies, speak tomorrow, sweet dreams xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swepakepa3

babydream said:


> Where are you swepakepa?? 9pm? it's 2am here


Massachussetts


----------



## China girl

babydream said:


> Great! i really should go to bed now, i'll be trashed tomorrow and will mess up the whole day. Good night ladies, speak tomorrow, sweet dreams xxxxxxxxxx

Night babydreams....chatt with you tomorrow!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u116/amyrach_01/010.jpg chip

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u116/amyrach_01/002-3.jpg bosscat

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u116/amyrach_01/003-2.jpg my baby george


----------



## pk2of8

well daaaaammmmmn!!!!!! i miss ONE day b/c it was just too busy at work today and you girls are having all the fun w/o me!!! :cry: 

glad to see piccies of all you lovely ding dongies and ur wonderful oh's, beautiful children and adorable pets!!! so i guess it's my turn... i'll post next...

@poppy...btw, it was *35* pages to read through, not 30. but who's counting?? :winkwink::haha: only took me TWO HOURS to get through it all :dohh: but i was :rofl: the whole time too so very worth it!! :kiss:

@tink...i undy what you mean about not getting the whole career thing straight and having lots of options. i think it's good tho to always be learning new things and always bettering yourself :flower: i have the counseling license for psychotherapy...also my undergraduate degree is in music (vocal performance major of all things... :wacko:) and i am a state qualified American Sign Language interpreter here in FL as well. I expect i'll get my national certification in that pretty soon...don't feel quite ready yet, but soon enough. :winkwink:

@Mother of 4... YAY!!!!!!:happydance::happydance: BIG CONGRATS to you hun!! so happy for you! hopefully we'll have a lot more with you pretty soon!! :hugs:

ok, so i'll post some pics and then off to bed for me...pretty soon my girlies in the UK will be getting up... anyway, i'll chat with you tomorrow sweeties!


----------



## pk2of8

ok, so i'm 34 and dh is 40. 


the first pic is me... (i had to choose a sexy one since that's what all you other girls were doing...and it took a LONG time to find one!!! lol:haha:)

next is me and dh, one of our engagement photos...

after that is me and dh at the wedding (i wanted to post about a dozen of these...i am SO happy and blessed to have gotten many many beautiful pictures from our wedding! :cloud9:)

then one of the twerps :haha: left to right is dd1 (age 14), ds (age 10), dd3 (age 9) and dd2 (age 13) 

i love you girlies! you are the best! i missed chatting with you today and i'll be on tomorrow (probably after we go to the beach :happydance:) can't wait to "see" you all again! :kiss::hugs::kiss:

:hug: and :dust: dreams for all of us!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







070807.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 3









fountain leg up.jpg
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 2









silvasphoto-0191.jpg
File size: 139.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_5539.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mothercabbage

pk your a stunner...love the wedding pic...can i see more? im not married yet....:cry: saving for that!...mrsamyrach your fluffy babies are so cute especially george....he's lush!!!
well its now 930am(just about) and i woke up today with a rotten tummy ache not af pains but wind:blush:, OH said i fart better than him:haha: seems to have past a bit now but think im going to end up on the sofa all day, not good when ive got decorating to do!!!:growlmad:


----------



## Damita

I am so confused.. my temp seem to be showing DPO so my ovulation doesn't seem correct using OPK... urgh...

Aw cute pictures :)


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Wow we got our first :bfp: congrats motherof4 :happydance:, Totally missed that, don't know how:shrug: but at least someone has started the ball rolling and we'll all be following one by one:happydance:

Pk I totally agree with mother cabbage, your a stunner and also love the wedding pic, still waiting for my wedding pics to come back, shouldn't be too long now. Can't wait

mothercabbage hows the belly ache, I had slight cramping/twinges in my abdomen lastnight, nothing major. Feels a bit like AF pains:shrug:


----------



## babydream

Good morning girlies! 

Wow pk you are pretty and loving the wedding pic too, gorgeous dress, kids are lovely, hubby is sexy.

Mothercabbage, i quickly read the newest post on my phone in bed and when i get to your farting i laughed out loud and woke oh up! Oh well, he went back to sleep. 

This thread took over my whole life, i put the washing on now, i'll ask my cousin to clean the flat and oh will go to asda so i can be here all day not missing anything. Haha, kidding!!!

Hope everyone had a good night, poor tink was flea hunting hope she's okay. 

Amy, your babies are sweet, my cat called george, she's miawing his head off wants to go out, little bugger. Mimi is calmer but a little bitch. 

Damita, i'm having trouble with opk, hope to get a +today, no sore boobs yet as usual, it's strange. 

Wishing everyone a very nice day, the weather forcast said 25C in here today, but it's grey as hell, looks like gonna rain.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Aw mothercabbage, loving you avatar!!!!!! Cutie!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

@DAISYSMUMMY ive still got belly ache, more like wind pains than AF now! cant stop farting, think i must of ate something!! :rofl:
@BABYDREAM :rofl: sorry i made you wake OH...its true though im farting like a good en today!!!! :blush:
well im 7 dpo today so tempted to test tomorrow(8dpo) but i know it will be bfn....going to have to rush to the loo in morning before i wake up properly...that way fmu has gone and ill have to wait another day, although ive read on here some women get a stronger result with 2nd morning urine?!, im just trying to talk my self into testing WAY too early!!! help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrgghhhhhhh.....lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

just seen my ticker...# 4 of symptoms for 7dpo...bloated..............well yea until i FART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Mothercabbage I was farting like a goodun yesterday and it's true what they say about em being silent and violent:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Pains in lower ab have stopped now and had a temp drop this morning when I tested at 7am but went back to sleep and tested again at 8:30 and temp went up:shrug: my temp norm drops when I get up and start doing things. Don't know what temp to use now so will just wait and see what happens


----------



## mothercabbage

i not even attempted temping.....so not a clue which one to use....:wacko: i gotta go throw some paint about in the bathroom...got family coming down (from aberdeen)next friday i gotta have bathroom finished!!!! then only down the stairs and then mine and OH bedroom, then the whole house has been decorated....been in this house a year now its been long overdue, but had to have floorboards changed and a new bath put in...oh the joys!!!!!
bye for now xxx


----------



## pk2of8

thank you sweeties! :hugs:

daisys_mummy, it took almost 3 months to get our wedding pics back!!! the wait was torturous, but well worth it once we saw them! :hugs:

MC, good luck with your decorating hun! I want to decorate so badly, but we're renting right now...we decided to wait to purchase something new until we get our house in South Carolina sold first. :wacko: 

farting....hmmm.....:haha: usually happens to me when i least expect it :dohh: (although i haven't farted in public, so thank God for the little things!! :haha:) but i have also heard that it's a symptom...maybe you'll be our next :bfp: MC!!! yay!!! :happydance::happydance:

been fairly quiet on here so far today i guess... :hugs: i'm glad to be back on!


----------



## eesoja81

Just wanted to peek in and say hi-I'm off to work for @ 12 hours:growlmad:
I looked through yesterday's posts...beautiful pictures of all of you beautiful ladies and your families!!!! It really is nice to know who we're talking to! Hope everyone has a great day, and maybe I can even get on to talk for a few on Monday! Love and baby dust, everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja81 said:


> Just wanted to peek in and say hi-I'm off to work for @ 12 hours:growlmad:
> I looked through yesterday's posts...beautiful pictures of all of you beautiful ladies and your families!!!! It really is nice to know who we're talking to! Hope everyone has a great day, and maybe I can even get on to talk for a few on Monday! Love and baby dust, everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:

hope you have a good day eesoja! we'll be here when you get back :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

well thats the woodwork glossed, just let it dry overnight then onto the wallpapering, id love to just paint the walls but our house is pre-war(quite old) so the walls need re-plastering they're quite bumpy, but its lovely wallpaper, tiled effect in bathroom and purple white and silver flowery pattern for down the stairs....so glad the painting is done, hate that part, quite looking forward to wallpapering..:happydance:...i dont think my...ahem..wind problem is a bfp sign, i dont have any other symptoms, just something i ate most probably, OH says to test tomorrow i told him its way too early, so he said its ok we'll get more tests.............ok! if you want to feed me sticks for my addiction, im up for that :) ...dont want to suffer the dissapointment though so i think ill leave it a few days as planned!:growlmad:...hope you have a good day eesoj...xx


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> ok, so i'm 34 and dh is 40.
> 
> 
> the first pic is me... (i had to choose a sexy one since that's what all you other girls were doing...and it took a LONG time to find one!!! lol:haha:)
> 
> next is me and dh, one of our engagement photos...
> 
> after that is me and dh at the wedding (i wanted to post about a dozen of these...i am SO happy and blessed to have gotten many many beautiful pictures from our wedding! :cloud9:)
> 
> then one of the twerps :haha: left to right is dd1 (age 14), ds (age 10), dd3 (age 9) and dd2 (age 13)
> 
> i love you girlies! you are the best! i missed chatting with you today and i'll be on tomorrow (probably after we go to the beach :happydance:) can't wait to "see" you all again! :kiss::hugs::kiss:
> 
> :hug: and :dust: dreams for all of us!!!!!

another gorgeous dong donger, god i feel ugly :cry::rofl::rofl: hugs all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

afternnoon chicks:kiss:
how are we all today, gotta say i had a great time on here yesterday :rofl::friends: was great to see the piccies of us all. well good news, i got my 1st proper positve on opk yay:happydance: shame my man's out today on a birthday run, but what the hell, managed to seduce b4 he went:rofl::rofl: anyways hope alls good on planet ding dong hugs and dust to all :hug::dust::hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

phoebe said:


> another gorgeous dong donger, god i feel ugly :cry::rofl::rofl: hugs all xxxxxxxxxxx

no way!!! we're all HOT MAMAs..... or HOT MAMAs to be!!!! :thumbup::haha: :hugs::kiss:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey add me to your list!!! Due on in 6days praying I won't!!! Second month of trying after coming off Loestrin 30!! Trying for second baby!


----------



## mothercabbage

yea what pk said^^^^...we all sexii.....:hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

@sleeping bubs, im due AF around then too, you should be testing at same time as me..:wohoo: welcome to our HUGE thread...when you thinking of testing...:hug:


----------



## sleeping bubs

prob fri or sat!! When I got pregant with first I know I was b4 I tested!! Weeing every 5mins as soon as went, came downstairs and had to go up oh said do we need to buy a test lol so hopefully this time


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey sleeping bubs :) welcome to the group

Hows everything this afternoon? I've been out and about seeing the family and getting bits for my open fire :)


----------



## mothercabbage

open fire....nice n cosy......time for :coffee: i think...so quiet on here...where is every1? x


----------



## phoebe

i'm liking the hot mama's to be xxxxxxxxxxxx:happydance::hugs::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

sleeping bubs said:


> prob fri or sat!! When I got pregant with first I know I was b4 I tested!! Weeing every 5mins as soon as went, came downstairs and had to go up oh said do we need to buy a test lol so hopefully this time

good luck bubs xxx:flower::winkwink:


----------



## Damita

Oooh they will all be back later tonight causing madness ;)


----------



## mothercabbage

well im off for a bit of dinner, have fun n chat later x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey everybody! Missed you all, been busy achieving very little in the house. Sooooooo tired!!! If I wasn't on AF I would think I was preggers lol

Well just ordered some more IC's and OPK's, gonna finally get rid of the witch this month, she's been visiting way too often and I'm gonna send her packing for 9 months. 

Will be around later, missed most of last nights chatting, so hoping your all as talkative tonight! x


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon sexy mamma's PK if i wasnt straight id have ya :rofl::rofl: Amy your dogs are cute :hugs:

Tink thats the spirit :gun: NO :af: for you next month :happydance:we want some Xmas bumps on this thread :baby:

Welcome aboard sleeping bubs :flower:

Well been out all day, just put tea on and my house full of smoke cos my son was cooking last night n think somethings dropped to the bottom of the oven n burning so all the windows open here while i cough my guts up, going to kill him when he back from work :growlmad:

Hope everyone's well :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Girlies hope everyone is having a fab day, Got a bloody headache today and highly stressed, but thats due to having a rather impatient 10yr old stepson that wants his ipod touch activated, a father in law offering his opinion and a husband who has no technical knowledge what so ever:growlmad:

Finally got it sorted and can finally chill out for 2 mins, well until I need to download another app.

Thats it rant over:haha:

Maybe we should change our thread name to "hot mamas to be":haha:

Judging from all the pics anyway


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Welcome to the thread sleeping bubs or should I say madhouse:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh sorry Sleeping bubs, I forgot to say welcome! xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all, how we all doing?hope your all well....2 more sleeps til testing...is it true that fmu is best for testing then, i know it says fmu for opk, but everyone says to use them in the afternoon, so just wondering the best time to use hpt?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

FMU Mother Cabbage. Some women do report that later is better for them, but I would stick to first thing. Oooooooooh how exciting! I want to test too, is CD5 too early :rofl: :rofl: or hurry up O I want to POAS lol 

I got everything crossed for a nice early BFP from you x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Daisys_mummy said:


> Hi Girlies hope everyone is having a fab day, Got a bloody headache today and highly stressed, but thats due to having a rather impatient 10yr old stepson that wants his ipod touch activated, a father in law offering his opinion and a husband who has no technical knowledge what so ever:growlmad:
> 
> Finally got it sorted and can finally chill out for 2 mins, well until I need to download another app.
> 
> Thats it rant over:haha:
> 
> Maybe we should change our thread name to "hot mamas to be":haha:
> 
> Judging from all the pics anyway

Have the men stopped stressing you out daisy's mum? get yourself a :coffee: and go hide somewhere lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx tink...i get the feeling im gonna need it.....and its not long until you can poas, opk sticks that is...CD5 already!! wow that has flown since :witch: got ya....youll be :sex: all the time next week then? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> thanx tink...i get the feeling im gonna need it.....and its not long until you can poas, opk sticks that is...CD5 already!! wow that has flown since :witch: got ya....youll be :sex: all the time next week then? x

lol nope CD3 here today, I'll be CD5 when you pee on your stick :haha: But thats flown, I tend to O CD12 so another 9 days. :sex: in 5 days :haha: Oooh yeah ;)


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey ladies,

sorry to butt in but your thread is so popular and colourful i hoped that you wouldn't mind helping with a query. I'm 6dpo but have been trying for six months. Am starting to think i may have PCOS and this is why. I've been getting up during the night to use the loo for the last 5 or 6 months. I get abdominal pains if i need to go and after i go i also have pain. Its like once i've emptied my bladder everything goes back to where it should be (if that makes any sense!) I had small cysts that caused me discomfort about 10 years ago when i was 18 but that hurt all the time. They went on their own and haven;t felt anything since. I've been ignoring this because as i'm sure you've all realised its amazing how much you feel/notice when you are paying attention to your body. Thought it was just me being crazy! I wanted to know if any of this has happened to any of you? Any thoughts? My cycles are perfectly 29 days but i have put on a bit of weight and have spots which i neverhad my whole life. I've read these are symptoms too?


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> thanx tink...i get the feeling im gonna need it.....and its not long until you can poas, opk sticks that is...CD5 already!! wow that has flown since :witch: got ya....youll be :sex: all the time next week then? x
> 
> lol nope CD3 here today, I'll be CD5 when you pee on your stick :haha: But thats flown, I tend to O CD12 so another 9 days. :sex: in 5 days :haha: Oooh yeah ;)Click to expand...

oh now i get it...CD5 when i test, .......:sex: like mad every day this cycle!!!! thats your orders!! ;)...:thumbup:


----------



## Gracemum

Hi gals! 

Sorry trying2cope, I am not sure on that one but sure someone on this link will be able to advise.

Dont think we have BD'd enough for this to be our month but have REALLY itchy scalp for past few days and was wondering if its pregnancy hormones? Probably just over-analysing huh? I got a terrible rash all over my tummy for final few weeks with my DD so it made me wonder........

Anyone else feeling any symptoms yet?! 

Baby dust to you all.


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girlies hope everyone is having a fab day, Got a bloody headache today and highly stressed, but thats due to having a rather impatient 10yr old stepson that wants his ipod touch activated, a father in law offering his opinion and a husband who has no technical knowledge what so ever:growlmad:
> 
> Finally got it sorted and can finally chill out for 2 mins, well until I need to download another app.
> 
> Thats it rant over:haha:
> 
> Maybe we should change our thread name to "hot mamas to be":haha:
> 
> Judging from all the pics anyway
> 
> Have the men stopped stressing you out daisy's mum? get yourself a :coffee: and go hide somewhere lol xClick to expand...

Yeah a'ok know, went around the corner for a takeaway and now chilling with a cup of tea, am still at the inlaws:happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

ill be testing around 19th yey :)


----------



## Daisys_mummy

babyhopes2010 said:


> ill be testing around 19th yey :)

one day behind me, AF is due on the 18th

My dads anniversary of passing is on the 13th though so might be tempted to test early.


----------



## Gracemum

I am due AF 18/19th too! Going to try and wait till then to POAS.......


----------



## Hopes314

Trying 2 cope said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> sorry to butt in but your thread is so popular and colourful i hoped that you wouldn't mind helping with a query. I'm 6dpo but have been trying for six months. Am starting to think i may have PCOS and this is why. I've been getting up during the night to use the loo for the last 5 or 6 months. I get abdominal pains if i need to go and after i go i also have pain. Its like once i've emptied my bladder everything goes back to where it should be (if that makes any sense!) I had small cysts that caused me discomfort about 10 years ago when i was 18 but that hurt all the time. They went on their own and haven;t felt anything since. I've been ignoring this because as i'm sure you've all realised its amazing how much you feel/notice when you are paying attention to your body. Thought it was just me being crazy! I wanted to know if any of this has happened to any of you? Any thoughts? My cycles are perfectly 29 days but i have put on a bit of weight and have spots which i neverhad my whole life. I've read these are symptoms too?

Do you have any of the super common symptoms of PCOS like head hair loss or male-like hair growth, ex hair on upper lip? Have you used OPKs? If so, what do your OPK results normally look like? I think it is really common for those with PCOS to have dark OPKs quite often because of LH increase and FSH decrease in blood. (I looked into PCOS myself because my OPKs are very dark for several days and it had me concerned) But I don't have PCOS and I'm not exactly a professional. So I guess thats all the help I can give. Good luck!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hi trying to cope, so sorry your having a tough time TTC. :hugs: A little more info would be great like Hopes was saying, for instance whether you use OPK's. But I really don't want to advise you too much. After 6 months of trying, and the symptoms you've been experiencing, I think a trip to the doctor would be a good idea. Most docs would be happy to run a few tests at this stage, and can rule out common health problems that might be causing the frequent urination etc. 

Its a hard and emotioal journey, and I'm glad you came and posted here cause its one you need all the buddys you can get to help you through it. FX that after all this worrying, your BFP is just around the corner :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwww trying2cope...cant advise you but :hug: and :dust: coming at ya xxxxx


----------



## China girl

Hey ladies...hope you all are doing well:flower:
Welcome sleeping bubs

Wanted to say we have some beautiful ladies & families on this thread ...Oh can't forget about our fur babies!!


----------



## mothercabbage

evening china,:wave: how are you doing? a week n half until testing for you isnt it?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> Hey ladies...hope you all are doing well:flower:
> Welcome sleeping bubs
> 
> Wanted to say we have some beautiful ladies & families on this thread ...Oh can't forget about our fur babies!!

lol Don't even talk to me about my fur babies, what a night last night! lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC Connor looks soooooooooooooo cute in his ghosty costume!!! awwwww x


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> evening china,:wave: how are you doing? a week n half until testing for you isnt it?

I'm doing great, just watching some college football:happydance:
I'm due to test around the 21st...so that's about right. I'm not going to let this 2WW get under my skin like last month!!


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> MC Connor looks soooooooooooooo cute in his ghosty costume!!! awwwww x

that was last year, he cries at all the halloween stuff this yr, think its b/c its all black and scary looking, glad he got a white costume to wear!!! chloe(11) is going to be a dead bride, her idea! lol....crazy child....:wacko:


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...hope you all are doing well:flower:
> Welcome sleeping bubs
> 
> Wanted to say we have some beautiful ladies & families on this thread ...Oh can't forget about our fur babies!!
> 
> lol Don't even talk to me about my fur babies, what a night last night! lolClick to expand...

Our fur babies are just like children..well mine is...lol. She is spoiled rotten!!


----------



## mothercabbage

China girl said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> evening china,:wave: how are you doing? a week n half until testing for you isnt it?
> 
> I'm doing great, just watching some college football:happydance:
> I'm due to test around the 21st...so that's about right. I'm not going to let this 2WW get under my skin like last month!!Click to expand...

good for you china, its already under my skin!! i need help, im itching to poas!!!! only 8dpo tomorrow though...do you think if i am preggo it will show? tink what do you think too?? x


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> MC Connor looks soooooooooooooo cute in his ghosty costume!!! awwwww x
> 
> that was last year, he cries at all the halloween stuff this yr, think its b/c its all black and scary looking, glad he got a white costume to wear!!! chloe(11) is going to be a dead bride, her idea! lol....crazy child....:wacko:Click to expand...

My oldest (13) said he is too old to trick or treat, so he is just going to hand out candy. Now, my youngest (9) is going to be a football player!!. I was like HOT DAMN!! I don't have to spend money on a costume!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> evening china,:wave: how are you doing? a week n half until testing for you isnt it?
> 
> I'm doing great, just watching some college football:happydance:
> I'm due to test around the 21st...so that's about right. I'm not going to let this 2WW get under my skin like last month!!Click to expand...

Good plan, although if it does you got your ding dong buddies to help you through it :hugs: 

Must say MC, you seem to be fairing very well in the 2ww also. How you feeling? x


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> evening china,:wave: how are you doing? a week n half until testing for you isnt it?
> 
> I'm doing great, just watching some college football:happydance:
> I'm due to test around the 21st...so that's about right. I'm not going to let this 2WW get under my skin like last month!!Click to expand...
> 
> Good plan, although if it does you got your ding dong buddies to help you through it :hugs:
> 
> Must say MC, you seem to be fairing very well in the 2ww also. How you feeling? xClick to expand...

no tink im not fairing well, my tummy is doing somersaults, i cant stop farting, little-no CM, dont feel sick anymore and boobs WERE itchy but not now. any symptom i thought i had has now gone im stressing really bad that we never BD enough.....cant wait until monday!! will a test show as early as 8dpo? if i AM preg?


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> evening china,:wave: how are you doing? a week n half until testing for you isnt it?
> 
> I'm doing great, just watching some college football:happydance:
> I'm due to test around the 21st...so that's about right. I'm not going to let this 2WW get under my skin like last month!!Click to expand...
> 
> good for you china, its already under my skin!! i need help, im itching to poas!!!! only 8dpo tomorrow though...do you think if i am preggo it will show? tink what do you think too?? xClick to expand...

8dpo could be too early...from what I have read from other threads. Now, I am not an expert at this cause this is my 2nd month TTC. I would wait until at least 12dpo if you can wait that long. But peer presure is a biatch!! lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> evening china,:wave: how are you doing? a week n half until testing for you isnt it?
> 
> I'm doing great, just watching some college football:happydance:
> I'm due to test around the 21st...so that's about right. I'm not going to let this 2WW get under my skin like last month!!Click to expand...
> 
> good for you china, its already under my skin!! i need help, im itching to poas!!!! only 8dpo tomorrow though...do you think if i am preggo it will show? tink what do you think too?? xClick to expand...

lol you posted that just as i said you seemed to be coping well :haha:

Well its very early, but possible to get a BFP. When I sat with my text book working it out, it was possible from 8dpo, but most common at about 13 dpo. You really should wait :haha: But I never do, so know where your coming from. Have you got something cheep but sensitive? x


----------



## mothercabbage

i dont care about the cost!!! :haha: OH is paying for my habbit....ive got 4 frer 6 days sooner tests.....shall i do 1 tomorrow??? or rush to the loo in morning b4 i know what im doing properly?! and get rid of fmu......


----------



## Daisys_mummy

I think I'm fairing pretty well, trying to take a laid back attitude to this TWW what will be will be! 

I got more anxious waiting for the signs of Ovulation, I know I've done all I can for this month and if it doesn't work there's nothing I can do but to move on to the next month.

It might be a different story next week though when I'm desperatly trying not to poas:haha:


----------



## China girl

Well, the FRER says it can detect upto 6 days before your period....then go for it!!:flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

https://www.pregnancy-info.net/forums/Twins_and_Multiple_Birth/Got_a_BFP_at_8dpo__could_it_be_/
found this so now im thinking it would show if it were twins! which i have on both sides! but not gonna give in yet...sticking to monday!!


----------



## mothercabbage

China girl said:


> Well, the FRER says it can detect upto 6 days before your period....then go for it!!:flower:

shall i....:muaha:


----------



## China girl

Daisys_mummy said:


> I think I'm fairing pretty well, trying to take a laid back attitude to this TWW what will be will be!
> 
> I got more anxious waiting for the signs of Ovulation, I know I've done all I can for this month and if it doesn't work there's nothing I can do but to move on to the next month.
> 
> It might be a different story next week though when I'm desperatly trying not to poas:haha:

I feel the same way Daisy. But I plan to wait to AF is due this time. I don't I can stand the disappointment like last month....granted it was our first month of TTC


----------



## mothercabbage

ok gonna wait until monday...no more stressing...thats that...monday at the earliest!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh its a nightmare isn't it! MC if it was an IC I would say go for it, but don't waste a FRER till Monday. You CAN stay strong lol xxxxx


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> ok gonna wait until monday...no more stressing...thats that...monday at the earliest!

Sounds like a plan!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey girls,
I don't know why i typed 6 months, its 10 months!! Typo. I have used OPK's each month but they are the digital smiley face kind. I have blood tests booked for monday. No hair loss or gain. Just been so accurate about what we've been doing for 10 months that i feel there must be something wrong. And abdominal pains getting hard to brush off now, not because its very painful but isnt going away. I'm 29, i have a daughter, Amy, 8 from a previous relationship and my fiance has two older kids. You are all so lovely to answer me. Have felt very alone with the whole thing.


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh its a nightmare isn't it! MC if it was an IC I would say go for it, but don't waste a FRER till Monday. You CAN stay strong lol xxxxx

I have one FRER from last month, and the earlist I could take it would be the 17/18...thinking about getting a couple of Dollar Store brand Pk was telling me about....that's only if I can substain from the peer pressure!!!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Oh its a nightmare isn't it! MC if it was an IC I would say go for it, but don't waste a FRER till Monday. You CAN stay strong lol xxxxx
> 
> I have one FRER from last month, and the earlist I could take it would be the 17/18...thinking about getting a couple of Dollar Store brand Pk was telling me about....that's only if I can substain from the peer pressure!!!:haha:Click to expand...

Sounds like a good plan with the cheepies, lol I wont be pressuring or anything... :rofl: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

got 3 cheapie tests think theyre 25 miu...so they prob turn out bfn...whats thhe sensitivity of frer? doesnt say on box


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Trying 2 cope said:


> Hey girls,
> I don't know why i typed 6 months, its 10 months!! Typo. I have used OPK's each month but they are the digital smiley face kind. I have blood tests booked for monday. No hair loss or gain. Just been so accurate about what we've been doing for 10 months that i feel there must be something wrong. And abdominal pains getting hard to brush off now, not because its very painful but isnt going away. I'm 29, i have a daughter, Amy, 8 from a previous relationship and my fiance has two older kids. You are all so lovely to answer me. Have felt very alone with the whole thing.

So do you get a lot of positive OPK's hun? Or just at O? Do you O each month? Glad your getting yourself checked out, hope it sheds some light on things, or reassures you. :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> got 3 cheapie tests think theyre 25 miu...so they prob turn out bfn...whats thhe sensitivity of frer? doesnt say on box

12.5 MC. 25 wont pick up till a couple of days later than then FRER x


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey Tinkerbell. I only test til i get a positive OPK (smiley face). But yeah i do get a positive each month and my dates are always perfect. A few months ago i felt the ovulation and last sunday ovulation pain began and lasted for 3 days which was a first for me! Is that a sign of anything?


----------



## Mojitogirly

Evening ding dongers! Oh its getting exciting all this talk of testing! :D im due af 16th so planning on testing 14th! MC Im waiting to c how your tests go you may give me courage to test earlier! :) tryin hard not to symptom spot but my bb's have been gettin shooting pains tho this could just be pre af symptoms! Had pains in my lower tummy too, but preg & af symptoms are so similar! Argh! Been checking out you guys pics, my you are a glamorous bunch! I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get one on! :( well hope everyones well & next week we'l start to see lots of BFPs! X x x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Trying 2 cope said:


> Hey Tinkerbell. I only test til i get a positive OPK (smiley face). But yeah i do get a positive each month and my dates are always perfect. A few months ago i felt the ovulation and last sunday ovulation pain began and lasted for 3 days which was a first for me! Is that a sign of anything?

I would say that things are looking good for you, I don't think it sounds like PCOS. But as you say, things should have gone like clockwork but they haven't, so maybe there is something going on that is preventing you from conceiving. Try not to worry, update us all on how your getting on wont you! :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mojitogirly said:


> Evening ding dongers! Oh its getting exciting all this talk of testing! :D im due af 16th so planning on testing 14th! MC Im waiting to c how your tests go you may give me courage to test earlier! :) tryin hard not to symptom spot but my bb's have been gettin shooting pains tho this could just be pre af symptoms! Had pains in my lower tummy too, but preg & af symptoms are so similar! Argh! Been checking out you guys pics, my you are a glamorous bunch! I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get one on! :( well hope everyones well & next week we'l start to see lots of BFPs! X x x x x

Hey! Good to see you again. If you want to post a pic you can just click on the paperclip button in the reply editor. Either that or use and online photo hosting site like photobucket, its free. Upload then link the picture in a post. x


----------



## mothercabbage

Mojitogirly said:


> Evening ding dongers! Oh its getting exciting all this talk of testing! :D im due af 16th so planning on testing 14th! MC Im waiting to c how your tests go you may give me courage to test earlier! :) tryin hard not to symptom spot but my bb's have been gettin shooting pains tho this could just be pre af symptoms! Had pains in my lower tummy too, but preg & af symptoms are so similar! Argh! Been checking out you guys pics, my you are a glamorous bunch! I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get one on! :( well hope everyones well & next week we'l start to see lots of BFPs! X x x x x

go get some frer's tmoz and we'll do one together on monday morning!!! dont wanna do it alone lol x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Got a cold coming, well it feels like it and i feel really tired.. hoping that its really just early pregnancy symptoms, AF due on 15th and although i don't test if AF is more than a week late i will test or i get a bit obsessive with the whole POAS lol! ... :dust: good luck to everyone its getting close now! hope to see lots of :bfp: !!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Thanks tinkerbell. I will. Feeling extremely gassy which seems to be a good sign and bubbly tummy. Might test tuesday which will be 9dpo. Have 5 miu tests so might work? What about you?


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hello beautiful ladies! You are such a pretty bunch, and such great-looking families too! :)

Hope your weekends are going well. DH and I just cooked up and ate an awesome lunch and he's snoozing now. I'm watching 'Three Men & a Baby' and my heart is ACHING! Heck every part of me is aching looking at the drooling little baby! Why oh WHY am I do this to myself?!!!!! :cry:

Anyway, AF due on 18/19th and I'm gonna try my best to wait until then to POAS. Although I might test early... to know just in case of a chemical preg n all, ya know! Ah well, excuses...! :blush: Who's with me for holding off testing until around the same date?


----------



## ladybeautiful

hey, what's 'miu' mean? Is that a brand?


----------



## Damita

Evening my sexy ding dongs, how are you all? big :hugs: welcome to the new comers, fingers crossed for you all..

I am so horny we have had to get down to business twice today :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

Trying 2 cope said:


> Thanks tinkerbell. I will. Feeling extremely gassy which seems to be a good sign and bubbly tummy. Might test tuesday which will be 9dpo. Have 5 miu tests so might work? What about you?

where did you get 5miu tests from hun? x


----------



## Damita

Trying 2 cope said:


> Hey girls,
> I don't know why i typed 6 months, its 10 months!! Typo. I have used OPK's each month but they are the digital smiley face kind. I have blood tests booked for monday. No hair loss or gain. Just been so accurate about what we've been doing for 10 months that i feel there must be something wrong. And abdominal pains getting hard to brush off now, not because its very painful but isnt going away. I'm 29, i have a daughter, Amy, 8 from a previous relationship and my fiance has two older kids. You are all so lovely to answer me. Have felt very alone with the whole thing.

Welcome :happydance: aw hunny I am so sorry to hear about these issues, that sucks :hugs: you are no longer alone you have us now, team ding dong :kiss:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey ladybeautiful,
its the measurement of the sensitivity of pregnancy tests. Most tests you can get in shops are about 25-40 i think. But you canbuy really sensitive ones on the internet.


----------



## Trying 2 cope

You have me doubting myself now. Maybe they are 10! Will check.


----------



## Trying 2 cope

MY BAD!! they are 10. God maybe i am pregnant. Getiing everything muddled today. Sorry


----------



## Mojitogirly

Hey tink, thanks for the advice! Im on my phone at the mo so as soon as i can grab the laptop il attempt it! :D :D :D MC i would love to test then but hubby won't let me, we're both a bit scared of the ol chemical as we had a mc in july, took all my time to persuade him to let me do it thurs! :( but i do have 2 freebie tests tho they're 25 so don't think it would show as early as mon :( i work for boots too & could get discount on the fr tests but then every1 would know i was TTC n wouldn't want them knowing! ;) money's kinda tight jus now :( x


----------



## mothercabbage

How Soon Can I Test?

If a woman is pregnant, the amount of hCG in her system should be around 25 mIU at 10 dpo (days past ovulation), 50 mIU at 12 dpo, 100 mIU at around two weeks dpo. Blood tests can determine pregnancy as low as between 5 to 10 mIU/hCG, though with levels of 5 mIU, a conclusive determination cannot be made without risking a "false positive" (as low levels hCG can be present in the body without pregnancy). 
FROM NET SO BE CAREFUL WITH SUCH SENSETIVE TESTS!!! xxxx


----------



## Damita

Agree I would wait till missed period as then there is less risk of a chemical pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

Mojitogirly said:


> Hey tink, thanks for the advice! Im on my phone at the mo so as soon as i can grab the laptop il attempt it! :D :D :D MC i would love to test then but hubby won't let me, we're both a bit scared of the ol chemical as we had a mc in july, took all my time to persuade him to let me do it thurs! :( but i do have 2 freebie tests tho they're 25 so don't think it would show as early as mon :( i work for boots too & could get discount on the fr tests but then every1 would know i was TTC n wouldn't want them knowing! ;) money's kinda tight jus now :( x

ok no pressure, FX for you, ill dfo be testing monday, depending on what that shows could be everyday next week lol....i need a job in boots for staff discount!!!:dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

heard about chemical pregnancies...but dont have a clue what they are???


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey mother cabbage, i know they are risky. Was spending so much money on tests - its been a long time! So had to buy cheapie internet tests and was so tempting to get the early ones! But i've got a big lonely single line every time anyway.


----------



## mothercabbage

Trying 2 cope said:


> Hey mother cabbage, i know they are risky. Was spending so much money on tests - its been a long time! So had to buy cheapie internet tests and was so tempting to get the early ones! But i've got a big lonely single line every time anyway.

awwww :hug: gl this cycle hunni...
im so tired im going to bed i think, night all, baby dreams n :dust: to you all my sexii ding dongs!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mojitogirly

Aww thanks MC, :) im so excited for you testing tho! Il be on here everyday keepin my FX for you! :D :D :D x


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Night night sleep well,i'm off too. Baby dust and sleepy dust. XXXXXX


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> heard about chemical pregnancies...but dont have a clue what they are???

What Is A Chemical Pregnancy?

A chemical pregnancy is the clinical term used for a very early miscarriage. In many cases, the positive pregnancy test was achieved before the woman&#8217;s period was due but a miscarrige occured before a heartbeat was able to be seen on an ultrasound.

With the ultra sensitive pregnancy tests on the market today, it is easier than ever to get a positive result 3 or 4 days before your period is due. It is wonderful for those who NEED to know, but does have it&#8217;s down side. Early testing shows chemical pregnancies which would not have been detected had the woman waited for her period to arrive.

Chemical pregnancies are unfortunately very common. 50 to 60% of first pregnancies end in miscarriage very early in pregnancy. Most occur without the woman even knowing that she was pregnant.

What Causes a Chemical Pregnancy

Most chemical pregnancies are due to chromosomal problems in the developing fetus. Other possible causes are inadequate uterine lining, uterine abnormalities both congenital or acquired like fibroids, low hormone levels, luteal phase defect or certain infections.

Chemical Pregnancies normally happen before a missed period so if you didn't test early you would never know.


----------



## Damita

Night night :wave: I'm still up and about :)


----------



## ladybeautiful

mothercabbage said:


> heard about chemical pregnancies...but dont have a clue what they are???

MotherCabbage, a chemical pregnancy is a very very early miscarriage, from what I understand. It's when fertilization occurs alright, but the embryo (?) doesn't ever impant successfully in the uterus. Or, period starts right after implantation, thus washing the embryo and pregnancy away. This often happens because of an inadequate luteal phase and low progesterone. Chemical pregnancies can also happen due to chromosomal abnormalities, so it's the body's way of avoiding problems later on with abnormalities, I think.

I blv they're quite a common occurrence and most women don't realize they were ever pregnant and might think AF showed up late. Except when women test early and get a HPT +ve only to get a -ve later. :(


----------



## poppy666

X-Factor has been sooooooooooooo shit tonight me thinks :nope: need a bath i stink :haha:

Hows everyone :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Good my log fire is going well, DH is incharge of it and is very excited :haha:


----------



## Mojitogirly

mothercabbage said:


> heard about chemical pregnancies...but dont have a clue what they are???

From what i know its where you get a positive test when you test early ie before af arrives, but then you still get af but might be a bit later than usual, so you think Uv got your BFP but you don't :( im sure someone could explain it better than me tho x


----------



## Mojitogirly

Night night MC when you wake up you'l only have one more sleep till you test! :D :D :D Evening Poppy! X


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Looks like Monday is the day for some of us then, Best of luck Mc and everyone else testing on that day:dust:


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Oh its a nightmare isn't it! MC if it was an IC I would say go for it, but don't waste a FRER till Monday. You CAN stay strong lol xxxxx
> 
> I have one FRER from last month, and the earlist I could take it would be the 17/18...thinking about getting a couple of Dollar Store brand Pk was telling me about....that's only if I can substain from the peer pressure!!!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a good plan with the cheepies, lol I wont be pressuring or anything... :rofl: xxxClick to expand...

Ha...of course not Tink...LOL:winkwink:
I will start off good, then see everyone else doing it...then cave:rofl:


----------



## China girl

Mojitogirly said:


> Evening ding dongers! Oh its getting exciting all this talk of testing! :D im due af 16th so planning on testing 14th! MC Im waiting to c how your tests go you may give me courage to test earlier! :) tryin hard not to symptom spot but my bb's have been gettin shooting pains tho this could just be pre af symptoms! Had pains in my lower tummy too, but preg & af symptoms are so similar! Argh! Been checking out you guys pics, my you are a glamorous bunch! I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get one on! :( well hope everyones well & next week we'l start to see lots of BFPs! X x x x x

MG...I refuse to symtom spot this time!!!:rofl:


----------



## China girl

lupinerainbow said:


> Got a cold coming, well it feels like it and i feel really tired.. hoping that its really just early pregnancy symptoms, AF due on 15th and although i don't test if AF is more than a week late i will test or i get a bit obsessive with the whole POAS lol! ... :dust: good luck to everyone its getting close now! hope to see lots of :bfp: !!! :happydance:
> 
> xxx

FX's crossed for you lupinerainbow:flower:


----------



## Damita

Agree I want to see some :bfp: for ding dongs... I just about to enter my TWW.. urgh! Hate waiting


----------



## pk2of8

Good Evening Dingy Ladies!!! :hugs:

welcome to the new girls! -- sleeping bubs, Trying 2 cope, and babyhopes2010! we're glad you're here, and it'll be wonderful to chat with you! 

i hope you all have had a nice day! we just got back from the beach a bit ago...got a little too much sun on my right side :dohh: that's ok...my skin just absorbs it like it's nothing and it'll be all better in a couple of days. don't get me wrong, i use sunblock and protect my skin too...don't want skin cancer. :wacko: but i don't think i'll ever get over growing up in the 80's/90's...sunbathing was all we did back then!! :haha:

anyway, just wanted to pop on for a little bit...i think we're going to drive north to the next town for some yummy ice cream. Cold Stone is the BEST ice cream and they don't have one here:nope: so we gotta drive a little for it. i'm craving it and dh is very obliging to me!! :cloud9:


----------



## babyjo07

Hey ladies, I'm somewhat new here. My fiance and I were trying and kinda just said if it happens we're happy... after so many :bfn: we were getting a bit exhausted... anyway... before deciding to just let things happen I had calculated my ovulation day to be around the 29th of Sept. :witch: visited me on Sept 15th, and is due back Oct 13-14.

However, with about a week away from my expected period, I started spotting yesterday at 9 DPO. My fiance and I did have :sex: each day that I was supposed to be fertile including the day I was ovulating. 

DPO:
5-tender bbs, nausea, loss of appetite
6- Af type cramping, tender bbs
7-twinges on my right ovaries, tender bbs
8-nausea, throwing up, tender bbs, mild cramping still
9- cramping, twinges on right ovaries again, spotting, tender bbs
10-same as above but cramping has eased up


What do you ladies think?


----------



## Mojitogirly

Hope this worked!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0245.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mojitogirly

Hope this worked!


----------



## Hopes314

Stupid questions and TMI alert!

Ok so today husband and i tried the softcup method where he deposits into the cup and i insert the cup. I'm only on CD9 but my cycles are sorta irregular (last two were 33 days and 24 days) so I figure we should start early this month! So this morning i like couldn't find my cervix lol. And its pretty hard to insert a softcup properly if your cervix is MIA. Anywayyy so I found it and inserted the cup blah blah wore it from like 10am-4pm. Then i removed it and the cup still had a little bit in it of course. And when I was up there removing it it still seemed like my cervix was nowhere to be found. this has never happened before lol. So i get the cup out and I feel for it and realize it was there all along but it was so SOFT it was unrecognizable. Never had anything like that before. So.. why was it all gross and soft at CD9!? I thought we were getting a head start on the BDing, not squeezing in one last try before O! So what do you think.. am I really going to O like now.. at CD9 or 10? Is that even healthy? Is there a possibility that having my cervix in a pool of semen all day with the softcup .. made it all mushy gushy up there and thats whats going on? 

Stupid questions, I know. i just can't imagine Oing at CD9 or 10. I'm not using OPKs this month because they are so stressful and ambiguous. I did start temping this month but none of it means anything to me yet. Check out my chart, what do you think? Help :nope:


----------



## pk2of8

Hopes314 said:


> Stupid questions and TMI alert!
> 
> Ok so today husband and i tried the softcup method where he deposits into the cup and i insert the cup. I'm only on CD9 but my cycles are sorta irregular (last two were 33 days and 24 days) so I figure we should start early this month! So this morning i like couldn't find my cervix lol. And its pretty hard to insert a softcup properly if your cervix is MIA. Anywayyy so I found it and inserted the cup blah blah wore it from like 10am-4pm. Then i removed it and the cup still had a little bit in it of course. And when I was up there removing it it still seemed like my cervix was nowhere to be found. this has never happened before lol. So i get the cup out and I feel for it and realize it was there all along but it was so SOFT it was unrecognizable. Never had anything like that before. So.. why was it all gross and soft at CD9!? I thought we were getting a head start on the BDing, not squeezing in one last try before O! So what do you think.. am I really going to O like now.. at CD9 or 10? Is that even healthy? Is there a possibility that having my cervix in a pool of semen all day with the softcup .. made it all mushy gushy up there and thats whats going on?
> 
> Stupid questions, I know. i just can't imagine Oing at CD9 or 10. I'm not using OPKs this month because they are so stressful and ambiguous. I did start temping this month but none of it means anything to me yet. Check out my chart, what do you think? Help :nope:

hey sweetie, don't worry about the tmi! lol :hugs: i don't think there's anything at all that you can say that will shock or offend any of us! :haha: a high and very soft cervix like you described is supposed to mean you are very fertile, especially with the ewcm. it's possible you haven't O'd yet or you may have O'd today. Your chart is looking good for pre-Ov, so if you start to have temp rises the next few days that will confirm it. i think you did just the right thing!

regarding your cycle length.... i was never regular when i was your age...even after i had kids, so i wouldn't worry too much about that. It's that you are actually Ov'ing and the luteal phase that are the important things. Your "follicular phase" (the time before Ov) can vary from cycle to cycle, but the luteal phase should be 12-16 days long to prepare the womb adequately for pregnancy/implantation. at least that's what i've read. and your luteal phase will be the same every month (or off no more than a day) once you know what it is. hope this helps a little hun! :hugs: :dust: to you for all those :spermy:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> X-Factor has been sooooooooooooo shit tonight me thinks :nope: need a bath i stink :haha:
> 
> Hows everyone :hugs:

you always fecking stink of piss x


----------



## pk2of8

Mojitogirly said:


> Hope this worked!

gorgeous!!! :winkwink:


----------



## pk2of8

babyjo07 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm somewhat new here. My fiance and I were trying and kinda just said if it happens we're happy... after so many :bfn: we were getting a bit exhausted... anyway... before deciding to just let things happen I had calculated my ovulation day to be around the 29th of Sept. :witch: visited me on Sept 15th, and is due back Oct 13-14.
> 
> However, with about a week away from my expected period, I started spotting yesterday at 9 DPO. My fiance and I did have :sex: each day that I was supposed to be fertile including the day I was ovulating.
> 
> DPO:
> 5-tender bbs, nausea, loss of appetite
> 6- Af type cramping, tender bbs
> 7-twinges on my right ovaries, tender bbs
> 8-nausea, throwing up, tender bbs, mild cramping still
> 9- cramping, twinges on right ovaries again, spotting, tender bbs
> 10-same as above but cramping has eased up
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think?

welcome to the thread babyjo! :hugs: gosh, ya know it's SO hard to guess from early symptoms if it's taken or not! we all love to symptom spot, but it's just so hard to say!!! :dohh: have you been temping or have you tried that? you'll be testing very soon!!! :hug: and :dust: to you sweetie that you got your little bean this time!!! :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Afternoon sexy mamma's PK if i wasnt straight id have ya :rofl::rofl: Amy your dogs are cute :hugs:
> 
> Tink thats the spirit :gun: NO :af: for you next month :happydance:we want some Xmas bumps on this thread :baby:
> 
> Welcome aboard sleeping bubs :flower:
> 
> Well been out all day, just put tea on and my house full of smoke cos my son was cooking last night n think somethings dropped to the bottom of the oven n burning so all the windows open here while i cough my guts up, going to kill him when he back from work :growlmad:
> 
> Hope everyone's well :hugs:

:rofl::rofl: poppy one of my good girlfriends from college tells me the same thing all the time!!! :rofl::rofl: usually when she's mad at her dh, but it keeps us laughing :haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

:hi: Hi there Team Ding Dong! For most of us, testing will be here before we know it..

No matter when the time: Here's to :bfp: for all of us! :flower:












.


----------



## Mojitogirly

Aww thanks PK thought I should join in & let people put a name to the face :winkwink:

Well I'm up soooooooooooooo early for a Sunday! Woke at 4am for the loo & couldn't fall back over :(

Hubby's off dropping family at the airport :plane: - wish it was me!!! :haha::haha:

I'm getting MEGA excited for next week & al the testing that will be taking place- think thats contributing to my lack of sleep:dohh:

I've got lots of good feeling for plenty of :bfp: for FX and plenty of :dust::dust::dust::dust: to all!

P.S. Forgot to say Tink, sorry that horrible :witch: got you but you SOOO got the right attitude :thumbup:

Well ta ta for now everyone I'm off to have a look at other forums since its such a stupid hour for any of us to be on!

byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:D :D :D:nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> Stupid questions and TMI alert!
> 
> Ok so today husband and i tried the softcup method where he deposits into the cup and i insert the cup. I'm only on CD9 but my cycles are sorta irregular (last two were 33 days and 24 days) so I figure we should start early this month! So this morning i like couldn't find my cervix lol. And its pretty hard to insert a softcup properly if your cervix is MIA. Anywayyy so I found it and inserted the cup blah blah wore it from like 10am-4pm. Then i removed it and the cup still had a little bit in it of course. And when I was up there removing it it still seemed like my cervix was nowhere to be found. this has never happened before lol. So i get the cup out and I feel for it and realize it was there all along but it was so SOFT it was unrecognizable. Never had anything like that before. So.. why was it all gross and soft at CD9!? I thought we were getting a head start on the BDing, not squeezing in one last try before O! So what do you think.. am I really going to O like now.. at CD9 or 10? Is that even healthy? Is there a possibility that having my cervix in a pool of semen all day with the softcup .. made it all mushy gushy up there and thats whats going on?
> 
> Stupid questions, I know. i just can't imagine Oing at CD9 or 10. I'm not using OPKs this month because they are so stressful and ambiguous. I did start temping this month but none of it means anything to me yet. Check out my chart, what do you think? Help :nope:

Hey hun! Your right, the sperm sitting on your cervix would have had an effect. Semen contains prostaglandins, which soften the cervix. This is why in late pregnancy, it can be said that having sex can help encourage labour. prostaglandins are used in a gel form for induction of labour If your cervix is closed and firm as it softens the cervix for labour. In TCC, this softening helps aid conception. 

A soft, slightly open high cervix is a fertile sign, this is how your cervix will be just before O. at the time of O, it will drop down lower. 

HTH honey x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mojitogirly said:


> Aww thanks PK thought I should join in & let people put a name to the face :winkwink:
> 
> Well I'm up soooooooooooooo early for a Sunday! Woke at 4am for the loo & couldn't fall back over :(
> 
> Hubby's off dropping family at the airport :plane: - wish it was me!!! :haha::haha:
> 
> I'm getting MEGA excited for next week & al the testing that will be taking place- think thats contributing to my lack of sleep:dohh:
> 
> I've got lots of good feeling for plenty of :bfp: for FX and plenty of :dust::dust::dust::dust: to all!
> 
> P.S. Forgot to say Tink, sorry that horrible :witch: got you but you SOOO got the right attitude :thumbup:
> 
> Well ta ta for now everyone I'm off to have a look at other forums since its such a stupid hour for any of us to be on!
> 
> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:D :D :D:nope:

Thank you sweetheart, I'm on a mission this cycle lol I should be able to test this month too, since I usually O early around day 12! x


----------



## candace

I'm taking Folic Acid.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good morning Ding Dongs! Just a flying visit, off swimming. af is stopping after just 3 days of flow, spotting now. And I have got a massive temp rise lol wonder what thats all about, maybe I'm getting sick lol

Will catch up with you all later! hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Just popping on quickly then off to feed all the animals.
Had a massive temp drop today after it being elevated since ovulation, can anyone help to say why it is or do i just have a strange cycle :wacko:
Thanks in advance & Tink maybe you should do another test just to make sure? 
xxxx


----------



## Damita

Have we got any :bfp: ding dongs yet?


----------



## pk2of8

Good Morning Dingy Dongs!!! :hugs:

Just popping on for a bit to check in as well. Hope everybody is doing well today and has a wonderful Sunday. 

Tink, not sure what to think about your temp rise hun. Mine were all over the place...still trying to get used to doing it I guess. I'm kinda freaked about mine...2 days in a row now my temps are below coverline. I don't know what to think. :nope: 

lupinerainbow, can you put a link to your chart?


----------



## pk2of8

Damita said:


> Have we got any :bfp: ding dongs yet?

Good Morning Damita! :hugs: I don't think we have any testers today??? do we? not sure...maybe some that would test early... seems as though it's a slow morning for us ding dongs :wacko::haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

pk2of8 said:


> Good Morning Dingy Dongs!!! :hugs:
> 
> Just popping on for a bit to check in as well. Hope everybody is doing well today and has a wonderful Sunday.
> 
> Tink, not sure what to think about your temp rise hun. Mine were all over the place...still trying to get used to doing it I guess. I'm kinda freaked about mine...2 days in a row now my temps are below coverline. I don't know what to think. :nope:
> 
> lupinerainbow, can you put a link to your chart?

Will put it up later as i am doing a paper chart so will have to put it online will post as soon as i have done it though! :) 

xxx


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Have we got any :bfp: ding dongs yet?
> 
> Good Morning Damita! :hugs: I don't think we have any testers today??? do we? not sure...maybe some that would test early... seems as though it's a slow morning for us ding dongs :wacko::haha:Click to expand...

Good moring:flower:
PK, I think first round of testing will start Monday...:happydance:


----------



## Mojitogirly

Yip today is very quiet! Think mothercabbage will be the first to test, mon or tues! Oooh FX'd x x x


----------



## pk2of8

yes i think you girls are right! i need to see more :bfp:!!!


----------



## pk2of8

lupinerainbow said:


> Will put it up later as i am doing a paper chart so will have to put it online will post as soon as i have done it though! :)
> 
> xxx


Thanks sweetie!!! :hugs: you don't have to if you don't want to...i'm sure it will be a bit of work. i'm just obsessed with looking at them now!! :haha:


----------



## Damita

Oooh we have to wait till Monday then, I'm not testing until the 23rd so ageeeees away!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

pk2of8 said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> Will put it up later as i am doing a paper chart so will have to put it online will post as soon as i have done it though! :)
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie!!! :hugs: you don't have to if you don't want to...i'm sure it will be a bit of work. i'm just obsessed with looking at them now!! :haha:Click to expand...

Its fine honestly :) as your an expert you can help me work them out haha! 

xxx


----------



## China girl

Damita said:


> Oooh we have to wait till Monday then, I'm not testing until the 23rd so ageeeees away!!

Damita, I am with you. AF is due 10/22....I am trying so hard not to become a poas addict...lol


----------



## mrsamyrach

morninggggggggggggggggggg ding dong trollops xxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

morning mrsamy!! hope you're doing well. :hugs:

lupinerainbow...me expert??? :dohh: it would take a lot more reading and schooling to live up to that one!!! :winkwink::hugs:

my af not due til 19th but if my temps keep doing crazy things, i don't know what will actually happen :wacko:

well girlies, i'm off to church, then gotta take dd1 out shopping for her first homecoming dress!!! i can't believe it...she's so grown up and it goes way too fast!!! well, i'll be on later chicas!! :kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> morning mrsamy!! hope you're doing well. :hugs:
> 
> lupinerainbow...me expert??? :dohh: it would take a lot more reading and schooling to live up to that one!!! :winkwink::hugs:
> 
> my af not due til 19th but if my temps keep doing crazy things, i don't know what will actually happen :wacko:
> 
> well girlies, i'm off to church, then gotta take dd1 out shopping for her first homecoming dress!!! i can't believe it...she's so grown up and it goes way too fast!!! well, i'll be on later chicas!! :kiss::hugs::kiss:

I'm heading that way myself. Have fun shopping!!. I have a birthday party after church so I will talk to you ladies later


----------



## China girl

mrsamyrach said:


> morninggggggggggggggggggg ding dong trollops xxxxxxxx

Morning mrsamy!!!!:flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello! Swimming has worn me out, got a nice steak pie cooking in the oven. Very quiet on here so far! 

Hello and welcome to the newbies! Glad to have you here :hug: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> morninggggggggggggggggggg ding dong trollops xxxxxxxx

Ello Strumpet :haha: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

China girl said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Oooh we have to wait till Monday then, I'm not testing until the 23rd so ageeeees away!!
> 
> Damita, I am with you. AF is due 10/22....I am trying so hard not to become a poas addict...lolClick to expand...

:haha: I think I will hide the sticks now to stop myself..


----------



## LEW32

Morning/Afternoon Ding Dongers!

I hope everyone is feeling well! I have never been excited for the week to start- but I am this week to see some :bfp:!

Is MC testing on Monday? I hope so!!!! I have to wait until at least Friday (AF due the 18th)


----------



## mrsamyrach

im not testing cos i dont wanna x


----------



## babyjo07

pk2of8 said:


> babyjo07 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I'm somewhat new here. My fiance and I were trying and kinda just said if it happens we're happy... after so many :bfn: we were getting a bit exhausted... anyway... before deciding to just let things happen I had calculated my ovulation day to be around the 29th of Sept. :witch: visited me on Sept 15th, and is due back Oct 13-14.
> 
> However, with about a week away from my expected period, I started spotting yesterday at 9 DPO. My fiance and I did have :sex: each day that I was supposed to be fertile including the day I was ovulating.
> 
> DPO:
> 5-tender bbs, nausea, loss of appetite
> 6- Af type cramping, tender bbs
> 7-twinges on my right ovaries, tender bbs
> 8-nausea, throwing up, tender bbs, mild cramping still
> 9- cramping, twinges on right ovaries again, spotting, tender bbs
> 10-same as above but cramping has eased up
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> welcome to the thread babyjo! :hugs: gosh, ya know it's SO hard to guess from early symptoms if it's taken or not! we all love to symptom spot, but it's just so hard to say!!! :dohh: have you been temping or have you tried that? you'll be testing very soon!!! :hug: and :dust: to you sweetie that you got your little bean this time!!! :hugs:Click to expand...



I haven't tried temping but thanks for welcoming me. Testing soon but feels like it's not soon enough. :hugs: just not ready for another let down...


----------



## TTC82

I am due on the 18th, and already having to sit on my hands to keep me away from the sticks!


----------



## babydream

Hi everyone, welcome newcomers! Very quite here today i expected a lot of pages to have to go through. I've been very tired today. I received an urgent call for work so i had to do a nightshift with premature (36w2d) twin babygirls, now they 10days old. Gosh, they are tiny little babies, look like chicken, been in intensive care after birth. Gorgeous!!!! We can fit them in a moses basket together and the premature nappies are still big for them. Unbelievable!!! I want a baby for myself too. My opk was darker today then other days but still not as dark as the control line, i'll do another this evening to see what's going on. Quite late for ovulation, either longer cycle or shorter lutheal phase. 

I received my Sandra reading today, have a look:

"as i tune in i want to mention a baby boy for you, being conceived around december/january.I want to say that this is a very positive time for you and i want to say that the baby is very healthy. I want to mention where i see this baby being around 9lb 2 ounces.I also want to say where im being drawn to the 29th of august for a conception date.

The first card i have chosen is The rainbow Prince
This is showing me where at the moment in a way it a matter of persevering , can i mention where you and you partner are spending less time together or aren't together at what you feel are the right conception times, i want to say that i feel this is due to being busy or work commitments, i also want to say that i feel someone is tired a lot , sleepy.

The second card is The Metal King
This is showing me where you have been trying to stick to a regime in a sense , trying to do the same thing and the things you think will work best when it comes to trying to conceive,what i being told is that you have to let any boundaries down in a sense , and try new things , have fun , i see you with a smile on your face and i feel when you are feeling more happy and positive about things , then things will start to happen for you.

The last card is The arrow master
This is showing me where you are on target in a sense, and you are closer to a conception than it may feel at times. I want to say that there will be some light in the dark in a sense, as i feel at times its as though you don't know where things are going or what's going to happen next."

Blimey, she's write about me being sleepy a lot because of the nightshifts and being difficult to b'd at fertile time too for the same reason. All spot on i have to say, although i think she meant 29th Aug EDD. I hope she's right, Gail predicted January conception and Jenny November. I can wait that long but not longer! 

Hope all okay girlies, I'll come on later to check on you. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyjo07

I know the feeling. I had blood drawn on Thursday for iron levels and should get results Tuesday... secretly hoping they do other tests on it as well I know they wont, but still that hope... That was on 7 dpo and I've read that through bloodwork hormones can be detected as early as 7 dpo.


----------



## poppy666

My af due 19th... hmmmm anyone else not feeling very confident this month? Ive had zero symptoms thought if i was going to have any id have them by now :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Poppy, loads of people who get their BFP say it was actually the only month they didn't seem to have any symotims! PMA honey x

Babydream, what kind of work do you do? If you don't mind me asking of course! Your reading is interesting. But i would love you to prove them wrong and get your BFP this month lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all...:wave: hows everyone today? well i resisted the urge to test today, i rushed to the loo half asleep and got rid of fmu...:wohoo: also feeling abit pleased with myself today as i got the whole bathroom finished decorated today, looks lush...well pleased with it (even if i do say so myself)...so tomorrow is the day the testing begins!!:yipee: but a few queries 1st...do you get a better result with frer if you dip in a cip of pee, of is it best to pee on the actual test?....but to be honest i dont feel preggo in the slightest...:(......i asked OH for his opinion on whether he thought we had got it 1st cycle TTC and he said "no i dont think you are" so at least we wont be too upset! YEA RIGHT....think i may be a tad upset if i get af this month but at least i have you girlies to cheer me up right? so who's testing over the next few days or so? xxxxxx


----------



## babydream

I agree Tink, i'd love to prove them wrong. I'm a maternity nurse working for families in London who need a good night sleep or struggling with their newborns, getting them sleep through the night and putting them into routine, night time feeding changing settling. It's a huge responsibility sometimes but i love it no matter how tiring it is.

I don't know when to test girls, i'm a but confused this cycle, i'm just gonna wait until af due on 20th and if she's late then i'll test. Good luck to everyone who decided to test tomorrow. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> My af due 19th... hmmmm anyone else not feeling very confident this month? Ive had zero symptoms thought if i was going to have any id have them by now :shrug:

yea me! im not confident at all but hopefully its b/c its #1 cycle TTC and im sooooooooooo nervous! when you testing POPPY? xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> I agree Tink, i'd love to prove them wrong. I'm a maternity nurse working for families in London who need a good night sleep or struggling with their newborns, getting them sleep through the night and putting them into routine, night time feeding changing settling. It's a huge responsibility sometimes but i love it no matter how tiring it is.
> 
> I don't know when to test girls, i'm a but confused this cycle, i'm just gonna wait until af due on 20th and if she's late then i'll test. Good luck to everyone who decided to test tomorrow. xxxxxxxxxxx

Oh how I would love that job!


----------



## poppy666

Dont know when to test MC? This is only my 2nd month ttc, but if it wasnt for my age id not be really concerned if you can understand that, but hey got all my lovely mates here to pick me back up when AF arrives so couldnt be in better company than here :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Dont know when to test MC? This is only my 2nd month ttc, but if it wasnt for my age id not be really concerned if you can understand that, but hey got all my lovely mates here to pick me back up when AF arrives so couldnt be in better company than here :hugs:

your not that old poppy!!!!!...if you still getting AF then him upstairs says your still in the game!!!...did you DTD alot this month?


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Evening girlies, Hows everyone doing? I stocked up on some more frer today, thats 8 I have in total now, am i mad - quite possibly:haha:

Are you getting excited about testing tomorrow Mc


----------



## poppy666

Only did it on CD6, CD10,CD12 & CD13... Ov Pains all day on CD14.. so not done it much he had to go back to work :kiss:

Think with getting older its your eggs and the quality of them thats worrying, but my mum still got AF before she died at 53 and i was a late starter with AF at the age of 18 so maybe i should be ok for a few yrs yet :haha: FX


----------



## mothercabbage

yes poppy you do have a few years yet..xx..:happydance: @ daisys mummy..yes excited a little but dont want a :bfn: so quite nervous, are you testing tomorrow? i read that your all stocked up...8!!!! your worse than me :haha:....when is af due for you? x


----------



## poppy666

Think you'll be fine MC you bedded more than anyone on here i think :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

really!!!!! how rude of me!!!:blush:... every other day from CD6 up until +opk....thats where i made the mistake! never dtd after +opk, just on the day i got +opk......looking back at that previous post i think you dtd more than me!!!!!:haha: :rofl: dirty girl!!!...


----------



## Daisys_mummy

mothercabbage said:


> yes poppy you do have a few years yet..xx..:happydance: @ daisys mummy..yes excited a little but dont want a :bfn: so quite nervous, are you testing tomorrow? i read that your all stocked up...8!!!! your worse than me :haha:....when is af due for you? x

:rofl::rofl::rofl:only bought them coz they were bogof:haha:

AF is due 18th so doubt I'll be testing just yet gonna try and stick :haha: it out til at least 17/18th, had loads of months where I tested early then stressed my self out and prob made af late.

I'm quite relaxed at the moment and will just take it as it comes, think my chart is looking quite promising though


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> really!!!!! how rude of me!!!:blush:... every other day from CD6 up until +opk....thats where i made the mistake! never dtd after +opk, just on the day i got +opk......looking back at that previous post i think you dtd more than me!!!!!:haha: :rofl: dirty girl!!!...

4 times me, oh and one today but that dont count just practising for next month get positions right :rofl: Think before ov is better chance of catching the egg :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

well thats me in bed, have plesant dreams ladies and ill catch up with you all tomorrow AM...night and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Good night Mc sweet dreams.:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Night sweetie, im going early tonight shattered :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

im shitfgaced


----------



## pk2of8

sorry you're not feeling good mrsamy :hugs:

poppy, i'm the same as you and the other girls...no symptoms. don't feel it at all. :shrug: don't know if that's a good sign or not, but like tink said, just trying to keep pma :hugs: talk to ya tomorrow sweetie!! :kiss:


----------



## Jrie1

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been missing I've been doin OT at work... Exhausted. But just to update you, I'm having lower abdominal pressure and stange sensations/movements I think they call it twinges. But yes anyone else having strange feelings like this. My OV chart says implantation may take place tomorrow! Fx'd!! :happydance:


----------



## PJ32

Morning Ladies, lots to catch up on here, have been really busy at work so not much chance to dib in.

hope everyone is feeling well, I will read through the posts :coffee: in my lunch break to catch up on all the gossip xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm sat here waiting for Mother Cabbage....


----------



## ISOofBaby

Hi everyone, new here! :wave:

Highly doubt I'll get a BFP, but hopeful. AF is due Oct. 21. The only symptoms you can say I have are itchy boobies and tons of creamy CM (TMI). Right now as I'm typing I'm getting some numbing pain in lower tummy and had twinge on left side. Wishing everyone good luck and hope to see tons of :bfp:


----------



## Mojitogirly

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I'm sat here waiting for Mother Cabbage....

Me too! Keeping everything crossed for her! :D :D :D Does anyone know, with the IC it says to dip it in urine sample but can you still just POAS as usual? Lol x


----------



## PJ32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I'm sat here waiting for Mother Cabbage....

ooooh today is POAS stick day FXd :dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mojitogirly said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm sat here waiting for Mother Cabbage....
> 
> Me too! Keeping everything crossed for her! :D :D :D Does anyone know, with the IC it says to dip it in urine sample but can you still just POAS as usual? Lol xClick to expand...

Me too, although its still early days! The only tests you can directly pee on are the midstream sticks. This is because the dip tests will not work if you splash the results section. This is also the case with midstream tests but there is usually a mechanism like a window to protect this part of the test. Midstream tests can be cup and dipped also, but it usually for a longer duration than peeing on direct. Always follow instructions word for word! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PJ32 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm sat here waiting for Mother Cabbage....
> 
> ooooh today is POAS stick day FXd :dust:Click to expand...

uh huh! Mother Cabbage is testing this morning, although its very early. I think she's 9DPO? correct me if I'm wrong MC! x


----------



## mothercabbage

no tink your right 9dpo today and the 1st test i took was faulty or something no lines showed on it..i peed in a cup and put the stick in for about 10 seconds or so...the pee moved over the result window and NO lines appeared, luckily i never threw pee down loo so i did another, and its a :bfn: cant see no hint of a line at all...bit dissapointed but will see how i feel tomorrow for testing or should i leave it a day?
thanx for checking in to see my results this morning girls, will put a pic on if anyone wants to check it.... :hug: xx
 



Attached Files:







9poam.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 11









Invert9dpo.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww :hugs: MC. Its so early, a negative result at this stage is nothing to get upset about. I would leave it a till day after tomorrow hun, if you can hold out lol PMA girly!!!! Yeah post piccy, I wanna see x


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awww :hugs: MC. Its so early, a negative result at this stage is nothing to get upset about. I would leave it a till day after tomorrow hun, if you can hold out lol PMA girly!!!! Yeah post piccy, I wanna see x

edited my post with piccys^^^^^^^^^...xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Awww :hugs: MC. Its so early, a negative result at this stage is nothing to get upset about. I would leave it a till day after tomorrow hun, if you can hold out lol PMA girly!!!! Yeah post piccy, I wanna see x
> 
> edited my post with piccys^^^^^^^^^...xxClick to expand...

No I don't think I see anything either. Its rare to get a BFP at 9 days though hun! Possible but only a few will. x


----------



## mothercabbage

@TINKERBELL:yea i know i thought id waste a test trying though and ended up using 2:haha: never mind...boots will have more or the :witch: will get me! shes due on friday so we'll see, gonna leave testing tomorrow and try the day after, so wednesday. going to go paint some doors on the stairs to keep me occupied i think, OH off work so i gotta take full advantage of him watching connor. have a great day and catch up with you soon xxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> no tink your right 9dpo today and the 1st test i took was faulty or something no lines showed on it..i peed in a cup and put the stick in for about 10 seconds or so...the pee moved over the result window and NO lines appeared, luckily i never threw pee down loo so i did another, and its a :bfn: cant see no hint of a line at all...bit dissapointed but will see how i feel tomorrow for testing or should i leave it a day?
> thanx for checking in to see my results this morning girls, will put a pic on if anyone wants to check it.... :hug: xx

Hey sweetie ((( big hugs))) still way to early so dont be dis heartened yet, you was very brave testing so early :hugs: leave it a few days done put yourself through the stress of testing everyday :kiss:

Loads of :dust::dust::dust: for you n everyone ready to test xxx


----------



## Damita

Okay change of plan, I am ovulating today, temp dipped and got loads of CM..


----------



## poppy666

Get on it Damita :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mojitogirly

Hey MC like everyone is saying, its prob too early for your BFP right now so don't get disheartened! :D i know how you feel about the POAS thing tho, took all my willpower not to do one this morn! :) hubby said no & to be honest im startin to get what feel like Af cramps :( im gonna keep up the PMA till the witch comes! Fx'd for us all! X x x x


----------



## Damita

:haha: will do when I get back from uni :)


----------



## babydream

Good morning girls, how is everyone doing?

@Mothercabbage, i'm sorry for your bfn but as the others said it's just too early, don't get too disappointed. 

Aw girls i'm so excited for you, can't wait for all of you to test. I still don't know what's going on, my nipples seem to be getting sensitive so hopefully ov today. Strangely, i'm very sensitive and just wanna cry, cried on xfactor, adverts and when my cat threw up yesterday. Oh well, i might just be very tired, i couldn't get to sleep last night, i must've been overtired after the nightshift on sat. There's a weird walnut sized lump in my lower abdomen and i think it's growing so i'm gonnna have to get that checked out. Quite anxious about it tbh. 

Hope you girls have a good day xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PJ32

mothercabbage said:


> no tink your right 9dpo today and the 1st test i took was faulty or something no lines showed on it..i peed in a cup and put the stick in for about 10 seconds or so...the pee moved over the result window and NO lines appeared, luckily i never threw pee down loo so i did another, and its a :bfn: cant see no hint of a line at all...bit dissapointed but will see how i feel tomorrow for testing or should i leave it a day?
> thanx for checking in to see my results this morning girls, will put a pic on if anyone wants to check it.... :hug: xx

Hey Hunny very early test not likely to show up yet :hugs: two more days and test again, chin up xx


----------



## PJ32

babydream said:


> Good morning girls, how is everyone doing?
> 
> @Mothercabbage, i'm sorry for your bfn but as the others said it's just too early, don't get too disappointed.
> 
> Aw girls i'm so excited for you, can't wait for all of you to test. I still don't know what's going on, my nipples seem to be getting sensitive so hopefully ov today. Strangely, i'm very sensitive and just wanna cry, cried on xfactor, adverts and when my cat threw up yesterday. Oh well, i might just be very tired, i couldn't get to sleep last night, i must've been overtired after the nightshift on sat. There's a weird walnut sized lump in my lower abdomen and i think it's growing so i'm gonnna have to get that checked out. Quite anxious about it tbh.
> 
> Hope you girls have a good day xxxxxxxxxxx

hope your check goes well, when do you see someone?


----------



## TTC82

I agree with the others, leave it for a couple of days as its still super early.

I have just got back from the drs where I had my day 21 blood test to check whether I am ovulating. Get the results tomorrow, fingers crossed! I feel more positive just for having the test done, as regardless of the results something is being done which is a good feeling.


----------



## PJ32

Just a quick question, has anyone ever experienced a sharp stab that only lasts a second in the (TMI) cervix region? Just popped out to the shop for my lunch and had to pull a poker face! Very strange.


----------



## coral11680

morning everyone,

sorry to here about your BFN cab, Def try to wait til Wednesday and use a cheapie, got my fx'd for you hun:hugs:

Babydream, you think you haven't ovulated yet? It says 5dpo on your ticker? I know u didnt get a positive opk yet but maybe you just missed your surge? Get to BD'ing though just in case!:haha:

FF has given me dotted crosshairs on my temp chart. It thinks I may have ovulated CD13 which is the day I got my positive opk. I think its not sure because I haven't had any fertile CM and had a temp dip 2 days after the +opk?? This is all so confusing:wacko: I'm not going to SS this month as I've done it the last 2 months since ttc and been horribly disappointed to trying not to. I dont think I will test at all til af due, but its my 10year wedding anniversay Wednesday and DH and I might go out for a meal over the weekend so I might test Sat morning just to see if its safe to have a few drinks. TBH I'm very doubtful this month :(

Good luck everyone testing in the next couple of days:dust:


----------



## poppy666

PJ32 said:


> Just a quick question, has anyone ever experienced a sharp stab that only lasts a second in the (TMI) cervix region? Just popped out to the shop for my lunch and had to pull a poker face! Very strange.

Yes i got one this morning dunno what it was but just happened then went :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick question, has anyone ever experienced a sharp stab that only lasts a second in the (TMI) cervix region? Just popped out to the shop for my lunch and had to pull a poker face! Very strange.
> 
> Yes i got one this morning dunno what it was but just happened then went :shrug:Click to expand...

i had one yesterday, get them sometimes but quite sore when they happen...wonder what thats all about? well OH made out he wasnt fussed about the bfn, well hes storming round the house with a face like thunder, could strangle him....as for the painting, gave it up for today..cba!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> morning everyone,
> 
> sorry to here about your BFN cab, Def try to wait til Wednesday and use a cheapie, got my fx'd for you hun:hugs:
> 
> Babydream, you think you haven't ovulated yet? It says 5dpo on your ticker? I know u didnt get a positive opk yet but maybe you just missed your surge? Get to BD'ing though just in case!:haha:
> 
> FF has given me dotted crosshairs on my temp chart. It thinks I may have ovulated CD13 which is the day I got my positive opk. I think its not sure because I haven't had any fertile CM and had a temp dip 2 days after the +opk?? This is all so confusing:wacko: I'm not going to SS this month as I've done it the last 2 months since ttc and been horribly disappointed to trying not to. I dont think I will test at all til af due, but its my 10year wedding anniversay Wednesday and DH and I might go out for a meal over the weekend so I might test Sat morning just to see if its safe to have a few drinks. TBH I'm very doubtful this month :(
> 
> Good luck everyone testing in the next couple of days:dust:

yea im gonna wait til wednesday..if i got nothing on this mornings tesat i doubt there will be anything tomorrow either, thats if i am preggo, doubtful today though! x


----------



## pk2of8

Good Morning girlies!!! i had to get on early this morning to check on you MC! :hugs: i wouldn't worry too much about it yet sweetie. I got a little lost in all our posts...your 9dpo, is that based on your +opk or when you were having the ewcm earlier than that? anyway, it's just so easy to have days/dpo wrong and it's even possible that if you are preggers you haven't implanted yet, so there wouldn't be any (or enough) hormone for the hpt to pick up yet. so we'll help you keep up pma hun:hugs: nothing to stress over at this point, although we all know how it feels to look at a bfn like that, even if it is early. that's ok.:flower:

no twinges on the cervix for me girls. like i said yesterday, just having basically NO symptoms whatsoever. don't know at all what to think about that. my temp went back above coverline this morning though so that was relieving to me. i think i'm going to go for a run this morning. i haven't worked out at all in several weeks and i feel like a sloth b/c of it. :wacko: it's gonna hurt later though. :dohh: well, hope you all are doing well today sweeties!

:hug: and :dust: for all my ding dongs!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

pk2of8 said:


> Good Morning girlies!!! i had to get on early this morning to check on you MC! :hugs: i wouldn't worry too much about it yet sweetie. I got a little lost in all our posts...your 9dpo, is that based on your +opk or when you were having the ewcm earlier than that? anyway, it's just so easy to have days/dpo wrong and it's even possible that if you are preggers you haven't implanted yet, so there wouldn't be any (or enough) hormone for the hpt to pick up yet. so we'll help you keep up pma hun:hugs: nothing to stress over at this point, although we all know how it feels to look at a bfn like that, even if it is early. that's ok.:flower:
> 
> no twinges on the cervix for me girls. like i said yesterday, just having basically NO symptoms whatsoever. don't know at all what to think about that. my temp went back above coverline this morning though so that was relieving to me. i think i'm going to go for a run this morning. i haven't worked out at all in several weeks and i feel like a sloth b/c of it. :wacko: it's gonna hurt later though. :dohh: well, hope you all are doing well today sweeties!
> 
> :hug: and :dust: for all my ding dongs!!!

afernoon(well it is here)PK, yea im going by the day after i got +opk, which was 2nd oct which makes me 9dpo. i dont think i dtd enough so im not shocked to see bfn, and i wouldnt be surprised if af showed up on friday/saturday, but will keep FX anyway, its only 1st cycle TTC so im not too bad with the testing so far, apart from the stupid frer i took 1st(no lines AT ALL came up) what a waste! never mind though im going to leave it a day now and test on wednesday now thats if :witch: still isnt here! and yea i think i need help with PMA because its fading fast!!!!:cry:


----------



## PJ32

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick question, has anyone ever experienced a sharp stab that only lasts a second in the (TMI) cervix region? Just popped out to the shop for my lunch and had to pull a poker face! Very strange.
> 
> Yes i got one this morning dunno what it was but just happened then went :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i had one yesterday, get them sometimes but quite sore when they happen...wonder what thats all about? well OH made out he wasnt fussed about the bfn, well hes storming round the house with a face like thunder, could strangle him....as for the painting, gave it up for today..cba!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

maybe one of things that you don't normally notice! 

2 days seems like an eternity but will fly by! Ignore hubby or give him the paint brush lol


----------



## phoebe

HELLOOOOOO DING DONGS!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:
how are we all today? hope all is well. i am now officially in the 2ww wahoo!! apologies for not being on much over the w/e (lousy work):wacko: 
i had some beauty positives on the opk's, though only managing highs on my cbfm. but nevermind i am feeling hopeful:thumbup:
so any news from u girlies???
big hugs and fx'd for those near to testing xxxxxxxxxx:hug::dust::hug:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> Good morning girls, how is everyone doing?
> 
> @Mothercabbage, i'm sorry for your bfn but as the others said it's just too early, don't get too disappointed.
> 
> Aw girls i'm so excited for you, can't wait for all of you to test. I still don't know what's going on, my nipples seem to be getting sensitive so hopefully ov today. Strangely, i'm very sensitive and just wanna cry, cried on xfactor, adverts and when my cat threw up yesterday. Oh well, i might just be very tired, i couldn't get to sleep last night, i must've been overtired after the nightshift on sat. There's a weird walnut sized lump in my lower abdomen and i think it's growing so i'm gonnna have to get that checked out. Quite anxious about it tbh.
> 
> Hope you girls have a good day xxxxxxxxxxx

hi babydream, good luck with the drs hun. i hope it goes well and its nothing too insidious:hugs:


----------



## Kimclaire

I was due AF on 10/10.
My BBT was 36.6 on Sat but yest & today its 36.5.
My cervix is high soft & closed.
Am I pregnant? I have HPT & it was a BFN!


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> afernoon(well it is here)PK, yea im going by the day after i got +opk, which was 2nd oct which makes me 9dpo. i dont think i dtd enough so im not shocked to see bfn, and i wouldnt be surprised if af showed up on friday/saturday, but will keep FX anyway, its only 1st cycle TTC so im not too bad with the testing so far, apart from the stupid frer i took 1st(no lines AT ALL came up) what a waste! never mind though im going to leave it a day now and test on wednesday now thats if :witch: still isnt here! and yea i think i need help with PMA because its fading fast!!!!:cry:

well that's what we're all here for sweetie! if it didn't happen this time, just remembery like you said it was your first cycle. you'll get it and probably quick too! :winkwink: that's frustrating about the first one! wow, that would have aggravated me...one of the expensive frer's!! :growlmad:

30 minutes til i go run.....uuuuuggggghhhhh....this is gonna hurt....:dohh:


----------



## China girl

Hey Ding Dongs.....
Mc...I'm just gonna co sign with all the othe ladies on here...its early & you still have time hun:flower: ....we dont give up until she shows up:witch: I know its hard to keep PMA...but TEAM DING DONG is your support group:hugs::kiss:to our girly!!

Hey I'm not feeling any symtoms yet either. Which I think is a good sign for me. I had some "twinges" and lil bit of cramping....but I think it was cause my pants were a little snug:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hope everyone has a great day:hug:


----------



## China girl

babydream said:


> Good morning girls, how is everyone doing?
> 
> @Mothercabbage, i'm sorry for your bfn but as the others said it's just too early, don't get too disappointed.
> 
> Aw girls i'm so excited for you, can't wait for all of you to test. I still don't know what's going on, my nipples seem to be getting sensitive so hopefully ov today. Strangely, i'm very sensitive and just wanna cry, cried on xfactor, adverts and when my cat threw up yesterday. Oh well, i might just be very tired, i couldn't get to sleep last night, i must've been overtired after the nightshift on sat. There's a weird walnut sized lump in my lower abdomen and i think it's growing so i'm gonnna have to get that checked out. Quite anxious about it tbh.
> 
> Hope you girls have a good day xxxxxxxxxxx

Babydream, I hope its nothing serious!!...keep us posted:flower:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> afernoon(well it is here)PK, yea im going by the day after i got +opk, which was 2nd oct which makes me 9dpo. i dont think i dtd enough so im not shocked to see bfn, and i wouldnt be surprised if af showed up on friday/saturday, but will keep FX anyway, its only 1st cycle TTC so im not too bad with the testing so far, apart from the stupid frer i took 1st(no lines AT ALL came up) what a waste! never mind though im going to leave it a day now and test on wednesday now thats if :witch: still isnt here! and yea i think i need help with PMA because its fading fast!!!!:cry:
> 
> well that's what we're all here for sweetie! if it didn't happen this time, just remembery like you said it was your first cycle. you'll get it and probably quick too! :winkwink: that's frustrating about the first one! wow, that would have aggravated me...one of the expensive frer's!! :growlmad:
> 
> 30 minutes til i go run.....uuuuuggggghhhhh....this is gonna hurt....:dohh:Click to expand...

Morning PK,
Question...is running the only excercise you do?? Just curious:flower:


----------



## poppy666

On a normal 28 day cycle it says implantation dont happen till day 20-24 give or take a few days either side so would be impossible to get any symptoms so early.......... FX for us all :hugs:

Im having a crap day dh is soooooooooooo pissing me off dunno why but he is so we not talking blahhhhhhhhhhhhh :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

Kimclaire said:


> I was due AF on 10/10.
> My BBT was 36.6 on Sat but yest & today its 36.5.
> My cervix is high soft & closed.
> Am I pregnant? I have HPT & it was a BFN!

what hpt did you use and have you got pics of it? xxx


----------



## pk2of8

China girl said:


> Hey Ding Dongs.....
> Mc...I'm just gonna co sign with all the othe ladies on here...its early & you still have time hun:flower: ....we dont give up until she shows up:witch: I know its hard to keep PMA...but TEAM DING DONG is your support group:hugs::kiss:to our girly!!
> 
> Hey I'm not feeling any symtoms yet either. Which I think is a good sign for me. I had some "twinges" and lil bit of cramping....but I think it was cause my pants were a little snug:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day:hug:

:haha:lol that's my problem China girl!!! :rofl: too bad nobody lives close to go running with me...i SO prefer a workout partner! and i was thinking last night how cool it would be if we lived close enough to have a girls' night out. go dancing, have some drinks...well that part only if some of us don't get our bfp's:dohh: eh well...it sure is nice to have you all here to chat with though! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> On a normal 28 day cycle it says implantation dont happen till day 20-24 give or take a few days either side so would be impossible to get any symptoms so early.......... FX for us all :hugs:
> 
> Im having a crap day dh is soooooooooooo pissing me off dunno why but he is so we not talking blahhhhhhhhhhhhh :growlmad:

so..i may not have even implanted yet??:dohh: might just wait for af you know, beats stressing to get faint or none existant lines! why did i not know this, as for OH, mine has pissed me off today too, must be something in the water, ill send mine to your house and you come to my house!!! you can help me paint...:yipee: :rofl: xxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> On a normal 28 day cycle it says implantation dont happen till day 20-24 give or take a few days either side so would be impossible to get any symptoms so early.......... FX for us all :hugs:
> 
> Im having a crap day dh is soooooooooooo pissing me off dunno why but he is so we not talking blahhhhhhhhhhhhh :growlmad:
> 
> so..i may not have even implanted yet??:dohh: might just wait for af you know, beats stressing to get faint or none existant lines! why did i not know this, as for OH, mine has pissed me off today too, must be something in the water, ill send mine to your house and you come to my house!!! you can help me paint...:yipee: :rofl: xxxxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl: would if he was here, he working away, but still manages to piss me off im ignoring his calls cos if i dont i'll end it im that annoyed pfft x


----------



## China girl

That's what I need is a workout partner!! The only exercise I do is a 2 mile walk at work with my co workers. DH bought me an eliptical but I hardly ever use it!!...I need to or I'm going to BLOW UP when I get preggers!!:rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mojitogirly said:


> Hey MC like everyone is saying, its prob too early for your BFP right now so don't get disheartened! :D i know how you feel about the POAS thing tho, took all my willpower not to do one this morn! :) hubby said no & to be honest im startin to get what feel like Af cramps :( im gonna keep up the PMA till the witch comes! Fx'd for us all! X x x x

:hugs: well done for resisting the urge! I thought there was somebody who was also considering testing today. Here's for tons of PMA sent your way! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Here you go MC https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/implant.html:kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

China girl said:


> Morning PK,
> Question...is running the only excercise you do?? Just curious:flower:

no, but it tends to be my staple :flower: there are no good gyms around where i live now...at least not that i've found yet. dh found a good "manly" one, but i haven't found one that would suit me and it won't do me any good to have to drive a while to get to it. i'll never go in that case. i love cardio...LOVE zumba class. i think some of the dance studios around here offer zumba classes rather than the gyms, so i'll be checking into that next. i'm not too big on strength training, although dh has plenty of free weights i could use for that. i just always feel stupid using weights, and i prefer being outside to run than on a treadmill anyway. think less about the distance/time if i'm outside looking around while i'm doing it. :flower:

oh, editing my post...i forgot...i also LOVE pilates, but the gyms i've had memberships at the last couple of years hasn't had it ...i'm hoping i can find that again too...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mother Cabbage, here's a post I wrote about DPO and implantation. Hope it helps restore a little of that PMA! x

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/430095-lets-all-reeeeeeeeeeelllllllaxxx-bit.html


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> On a normal 28 day cycle it says implantation dont happen till day 20-24 give or take a few days either side so would be impossible to get any symptoms so early.......... FX for us all :hugs:
> 
> Im having a crap day dh is soooooooooooo pissing me off dunno why but he is so we not talking blahhhhhhhhhhhhh :growlmad:

good research poppy! makes us all feel better! :hugs:

sorry you and dh are arguing sweetie...what is it with our men this month??? seems like they've been more hormonal than us this time around!!! :wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Mother Cabbage, here's a post I wrote about DPO and implantation. Hope it helps restore a little of that PMA! x
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/430095-lets-all-reeeeeeeeeeelllllllaxxx-bit.html

i saw that before tink!!! GREAT post hun!! :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Morning All!

@MC, :hugs:! I am keeping my FXed for you- maybe Wednesday is your day!
@babydream Good Luck at the doctor's - I hope its nothing!

I am still keeping PMA that we will have several :bfp: this week.....
I am feeling better this week...the only abnormal thing going on with me really is the backaching...its terrible. It could be just because I sleep weird, but don't know. Its pretty achy!

Have a good day all!


----------



## pk2of8

China girl said:


> That's what I need is a workout partner!! The only exercise I do is a 2 mile walk at work with my co workers. DH bought me an eliptical but I hardly ever use it!!...I need to or I'm going to BLOW UP when I get preggers!!:rofl:

honestly i'm worried about the same thing!! i weigh the same thing now as i did the last time i gave birth!!! it's SCARY!!! :wacko: so when i think about putting on another 25-30 pounds on top of THAT it freaks me out, :cry: but i've also been very lazy lately too and struggling with whether or not to care too much about it. :dohh: blah


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Morning PK,
> Question...is running the only excercise you do?? Just curious:flower:
> 
> no, but it tends to be my staple :flower: there are no good gyms around where i live now...at least not that i've found yet. dh found a good "manly" one, but i haven't found one that would suit me and it won't do me any good to have to drive a while to get to it. i'll never go in that case. i love cardio...LOVE zumba class. i think some of the dance studios around here offer zumba classes rather than the gyms, so i'll be checking into that next. i'm not too big on strength training, although dh has plenty of free weights i could use for that. i just always feel stupid using weights, and i prefer being outside to run than on a treadmill anyway. think less about the distance/time if i'm outside looking around while i'm doing it. :flower:
> 
> oh, editing my post...i forgot...i also LOVE pilates, but the gyms i've had memberships at the last couple of years hasn't had it ...i'm hoping i can find that again too...Click to expand...

I'm also an outside person, I would rather be outside when the weather is just rigth. My co workers had me walking outside last winter....IT WAS COLD!! but I did it any way. I have heard cool things about Zumba...I think they offer it at the Rec center on campus. I can go to the rec center on campus & its free, its just finding a buddy to work out with is the problem. But I think I might try it on Sunday...less people there so I can get a feel of things.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Babydream, hope you get on well at the Dr. Let us know what happens x

@Damita, hope you get some productive :sex: when you get back from uni x

@China Girl and PK, how bout we motivate each other! I need to get back to the gym.. been so Ill this past few months, need to get moving again. My fav exercise is swimming! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> Morning All!
> 
> @MC, :hugs:! I am keeping my FXed for you- maybe Wednesday is your day!
> @babydream Good Luck at the doctor's - I hope its nothing!
> 
> I am still keeping PMA that we will have several :bfp: this week.....
> I am feeling better this week...the only abnormal thing going on with me really is the backaching...its terrible. It could be just because I sleep weird, but don't know. Its pretty achy!
> 
> Have a good day all!

How's your tummy now Lew? x


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> @Babydream, hope you get on well at the Dr. Let us know what happens x
> 
> @Damita, hope you get some productive :sex: when you get back from uni x
> 
> @China Girl and PK, how bout we motivate each other! I need to get back to the gym.. been so Ill this past few months, need to get moving again. My fav exercise is swimming! x

Sounds like a wonderful idea!!!....:flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx LEW...TINK thanx for the links, the 1st one was dead but i found info on the site it took me to, and i have read that post you did before but it never really applied to me so it never sunk in :dohh: but as its quite relevent to me now it all makes sense...:hug: thanx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEW32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Morning All!
> 
> @MC, :hugs:! I am keeping my FXed for you- maybe Wednesday is your day!
> @babydream Good Luck at the doctor's - I hope its nothing!
> 
> I am still keeping PMA that we will have several :bfp: this week.....
> I am feeling better this week...the only abnormal thing going on with me really is the backaching...its terrible. It could be just because I sleep weird, but don't know. Its pretty achy!
> 
> Have a good day all!
> 
> How's your tummy now Lew? xClick to expand...

MUCH better Tink- thanks :hugs:
I think the cranberry juice and water really helped- although I am waiting to hear my results back at some point today.
My lower back is SO achy though!


----------



## phoebe

phoebe said:


> HELLOOOOOO DING DONGS!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:
> how are we all today? hope all is well. i am now officially in the 2ww wahoo!! apologies for not being on much over the w/e (lousy work):wacko:
> i had some beauty positives on the opk's, though only managing highs on my cbfm. but nevermind i am feeling hopeful:thumbup:
> so any news from u girlies???
> big hugs and fx'd for those near to testing xxxxxxxxxx:hug::dust::hug:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hellooooooooooo


----------



## pk2of8

China girl said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> @Babydream, hope you get on well at the Dr. Let us know what happens x
> 
> @Damita, hope you get some productive :sex: when you get back from uni x
> 
> @China Girl and PK, how bout we motivate each other! I need to get back to the gym.. been so Ill this past few months, need to get moving again. My fav exercise is swimming! x
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful idea!!!....:flower:Click to expand...

i agree!!! wonderful idea!! :happydance: i've never tried swimming... the only Y is 15-20 mins away...it's already getting too chilly to swim outside here in an unheated pool. but it would be nice to at least have online workout buddies! i defo need somebody to help keep me accountable! after working and dealing with the kids all day, i just don't feel like it most of the time, which in itself is discouraging b/c i used to so enjoy working out. now it just feels like another chore...:nope:

@babydream...sorry i missed your post about your doc appointment earlier hun. hope it goes well! :flower:

@lew...glad to hear you're feeling better hun. hope your results come back clear. backaches are so ambiguous i think. could be caused by so many things! :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

phoebe said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> HELLOOOOOO DING DONGS!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:
> how are we all today? hope all is well. i am now officially in the 2ww wahoo!! apologies for not being on much over the w/e (lousy work):wacko:
> i had some beauty positives on the opk's, though only managing highs on my cbfm. but nevermind i am feeling hopeful:thumbup:
> so any news from u girlies???
> big hugs and fx'd for those near to testing xxxxxxxxxx:hug::dust::hug:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> helloooooooooooClick to expand...

sorry phoebs...wasn't ignoring you sweetie :flower: how you doing today hun?:hugs:


----------



## PJ32

phoebe said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> HELLOOOOOO DING DONGS!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:
> how are we all today? hope all is well. i am now officially in the 2ww wahoo!! apologies for not being on much over the w/e (lousy work):wacko:
> i had some beauty positives on the opk's, though only managing highs on my cbfm. but nevermind i am feeling hopeful:thumbup:
> so any news from u girlies???
> big hugs and fx'd for those near to testing xxxxxxxxxx:hug::dust::hug:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> helloooooooooooClick to expand...

Helloooooooooooooo,hows pheobe today?:hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> HELLOOOOOO DING DONGS!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:
> how are we all today? hope all is well. i am now officially in the 2ww wahoo!! apologies for not being on much over the w/e (lousy work):wacko:
> i had some beauty positives on the opk's, though only managing highs on my cbfm. but nevermind i am feeling hopeful:thumbup:
> so any news from u girlies???
> big hugs and fx'd for those near to testing xxxxxxxxxx:hug::dust::hug:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> helloooooooooooClick to expand...

:haha: I missed that earlier post, thread moving too fast today! :( for too much working and :) for being in the TWW. Glad your feeling positive, not sure why your monitors only showing highs, but your OKP's were nice and positive? Are you waiting for af, or will you be testing earlier x


----------



## mothercabbage

hi phoebe, did you see my bfn today?....its not big fat negative its big fu***ng negative!!!:haha::rofl: xxx hope your having a good day! xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> @Babydream, hope you get on well at the Dr. Let us know what happens x
> 
> @Damita, hope you get some productive :sex: when you get back from uni x
> 
> @China Girl and PK, how bout we motivate each other! I need to get back to the gym.. been so Ill this past few months, need to get moving again. My fav exercise is swimming! x
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful idea!!!....:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i agree!!! wonderful idea!! :happydance: i've never tried swimming... the only Y is 15-20 mins away...it's already getting too chilly to swim outside here in an unheated pool. but it would be nice to at least have online workout buddies! i defo need somebody to help keep me accountable! after working and dealing with the kids all day, i just don't feel like it most of the time, which in itself is discouraging b/c i used to so enjoy working out. now it just feels like another chore...:nope:
> 
> @babydream...sorry i missed your post about your doc appointment earlier hun. hope it goes well! :flower:
> 
> @lew...glad to hear you're feeling better hun. hope your results come back clear. backaches are so ambiguous i think. could be caused by so many things! :hugs:Click to expand...

My gym has a lovely indoor pool, so I'm lucky! We will defo have to help motivate each other x


----------



## PJ32

I'm off home yay, 5 oclock in Dubai, although for some reason my watch lost half an hour earlier so was convicned that the day was dragging by! happy days when the receptionist pointed out my error. Hopefully try and log on later, if not have a great evening ladies xx


----------



## phoebe

hi girlys xxx:hi:
i do be fine mostly thanks xxxxx no worries for missing me tink,pk2 and pj32 i am only little lol:haha: as for my cfbm i have no idea why i havent peaked, maybe its because i do the opks at diff time of day. well i must admit i am a poas addict :rofl::rofl: but will try my best to be a good phoebes and chillax a bit. but i aint promising anything hehehehe 
did see earlier posts about frer, i may just have to get me some of those :winkwink::winkwink::hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEW32

pk2of8 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> HELLOOOOOO DING DONGS!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:
> how are we all today? hope all is well. i am now officially in the 2ww wahoo!! apologies for not being on much over the w/e (lousy work):wacko:
> i had some beauty positives on the opk's, though only managing highs on my cbfm. but nevermind i am feeling hopeful:thumbup:
> so any news from u girlies???
> big hugs and fx'd for those near to testing xxxxxxxxxx:hug::dust::hug:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> helloooooooooooClick to expand...
> 
> sorry phoebs...wasn't ignoring you sweetie :flower: how you doing today hun?:hugs:Click to expand...

HI PHEEBS!!!!!:hi::hi::hi:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> hi phoebe, did you see my bfn today?....its not big fat negative its big fu***ng negative!!!:haha::rofl: xxx hope your having a good day! xxxxx

awww mrs ss to hear that hun:cry: but am loving the eloquent way u put it, ur on my page hehehehe:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

well girls i'm off! will be back later with muscle cramps and burning butt and thighs!! :happydance: NOT!!! (not excited that is...) but it's got to be done.... :wacko:


----------



## phoebe

hi lew how are u ducks???:hi::hi::hi: xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

gotta get off here and back to reality too, get some washing done and go strangle OH!!!! :wacko: doing my head in today, have a great day check bk on later xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, they are BOGOF at Boots, and Superdrugs. The Superdrug own tests are also pretty sensitive if you want to invest. I just went out to stock up for this cycle! lol I also have some IC's ordered :rofl: I like to POAS at whatever opportunity I can x


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> helloooooo ding dongs!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:
> How are we all today? Hope all is well. I am now officially in the 2ww wahoo!! Apologies for not being on much over the w/e (lousy work):wacko:
> I had some beauty positives on the opk's, though only managing highs on my cbfm. But nevermind i am feeling hopeful:thumbup:
> So any news from u girlies???
> Big hugs and fx'd for those near to testing xxxxxxxxxx:hug::dust::hug:
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> helloooooooooooClick to expand...

hey phoebe!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTFN PK and MC :wave: I'll be on and off all day. Having a ill day, can't even walk in the straight line :( x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Phoebe, they are BOGOF at Boots, and Superdrugs. The Superdrug own tests are also pretty sensitive if you want to invest. I just went out to stock up for this cycle! lol I also have some IC's ordered :rofl: I like to POAS at whatever opportunity I can x

ur my kinda chick :rofl::rofl::hug: i think i'll make that my mission of the day then. watch out shops xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> helloooooo ding dongs!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:
> How are we all today? Hope all is well. I am now officially in the 2ww wahoo!! Apologies for not being on much over the w/e (lousy work):wacko:
> I had some beauty positives on the opk's, though only managing highs on my cbfm. But nevermind i am feeling hopeful:thumbup:
> So any news from u girlies???
> Big hugs and fx'd for those near to testing xxxxxxxxxx:hug::dust::hug:
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> helloooooooooooClick to expand...
> 
> hey phoebe!!!!Click to expand...

heyyyyyyyyyy there china girl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hi::hi::hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Phoebe, they are BOGOF at Boots, and Superdrugs. The Superdrug own tests are also pretty sensitive if you want to invest. I just went out to stock up for this cycle! lol I also have some IC's ordered :rofl: I like to POAS at whatever opportunity I can x
> 
> ur my kinda chick :rofl::rofl::hug: i think i'll make that my mission of the day then. watch out shops xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I even Pee'd on one today :rofl: just to be sure, my temps have been up for two days?!? very confusing. Think I'm sick lol x


----------



## eesoja81

Good morning ladies!!! So many pages, but I knew there would be, pretty much missing this weekend! 
MC-thx for sharing your test w/us this morning-we'll all be there shortly:hugs:
PK-I'm jealous of your run-haven't run in a while myself. Silly me, I actually was going to try for a half marathon this year-not a chance I could have made it happen!!!
Poppy-you always come through w/such great info-thanks, as usual :flower:
Welcome to all of the new ladies-everyone here makes you feel so great, even if you can't get on much (like me :blush:)

Well, I THINK I'm 3DPO today. I feel like I had a super strong ovulation this month. I had watery then EWCM, very open CP, massive localized cramps...then it all went away! I'm attributing all of this to the soy, so def. taking if again next month, assuming I get AF :growlmad: It's making me wonder if I was really ovulating before. I think we covered BDing, and now I'm finally feeling into the TWW with most of you! My lower abdomen has been kind of funny the past couple of days, but had my DD's B-Day party yesterday, so it was probably just stress. Itchy nipples this am, but who knows!!! Regardless-glad to be back this am! What else is new for any of you ladies on now?


----------



## eesoja81

OOH, sorry, and Tinkerbell-hope you're feeling better:flower:-sucks being sick. I'm still stuffy from a cold I got like 3 weeks ago!


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> no tink your right 9dpo today and the 1st test i took was faulty or something no lines showed on it..i peed in a cup and put the stick in for about 10 seconds or so...the pee moved over the result window and NO lines appeared, luckily i never threw pee down loo so i did another, and its a :bfn: cant see no hint of a line at all...bit dissapointed but will see how i feel tomorrow for testing or should i leave it a day?
> thanx for checking in to see my results this morning girls, will put a pic on if anyone wants to check it.... :hug: xx

i would never ever test at 9dpo leave it till friday x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh everything sounding very promising for you then! :dance: x


----------



## poppy666

Dont you just wish we had a scan machine to be able to detected when we ovulate for sure, save all this bolloxing around 2nd guessing....... may try grapefruit next month :thumbup:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> Dont you just wish we had a scan machine to be able to detected when we ovulate for sure, save all this bolloxing around 2nd guessing....... may try grapefruit next month :thumbup:

For sure!! I'm sure I'd STILL find a way to mess up, though! What's w/the grapefruit? I think I've seen it mentioned, but don't know anything about it?


----------



## poppy666

Think you drink it after af up until your about to ov then stop.... supposeably helps give you more ewcm.. noticed i only had about 2 days of ewcm so if i can get ewcm longer may have more of a chance, i also read it on a ladies BFP announcement :thumbup:

https://www.thelaboroflove.com/articles/grapefruit-juice-and-cervical-mucus/


----------



## TTC82

I was drinking so much grapefruit juice I though I was going to turn into one, but honestly not seen a difference in my cm. Have never noticed ewcm, boo. All I know is I am so bored of waiting now, only on 7dpo! Husband is away now for 6 weeks so if i'm out this month, which pretty sure I am as zero symptoms happening here, then wont even be able to try next cycle:cry:


----------



## poppy666

Yep the link says it dont work for everyone, but maybe a try. Sorry to hear about your dh away for 6wks sweetie, but you not out yet :hugs: think we all on the negative side today geeeezzzz we need a kick up the ass :haha:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> Think you drink it after af up until your about to ov then stop.... supposeably helps give you more ewcm.. noticed i only had about 2 days of ewcm so if i can get ewcm longer may have more of a chance, i also read it on a ladies BFP announcement :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.thelaboroflove.com/articles/grapefruit-juice-and-cervical-mucus/

ooh, sound easy enough, and I actually like gf juice! I only had @ one day of the EWCM after a couple days of watery, so I'd love another couple of days w/it! Thx, as usual, for the link :hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

TTC82 said:


> I was drinking so much grapefruit juice I though I was going to turn into one, but honestly not seen a difference in my cm. Have never noticed ewcm, boo. All I know is I am so bored of waiting now, only on 7dpo! Husband is away now for 6 weeks so if i'm out this month, which pretty sure I am as zero symptoms happening here, then wont even be able to try next cycle:cry:

hey, maybe "zero symptoms" is a good sign! Have you got any exciting plans while DH is away?


----------



## mothercabbage

quick update, lower back ache and AF pains!!! :witch: is deffo on her way i can feel it!:cry:


----------



## poppy666

Dont let AF pains be mistaken for ligament pains sweetie, i had them a week before my af was due with last one totally threw me :thumbup:


----------



## pk2of8

hey girlies...i'm back. i wish i could go back to bed now! :wacko:

grapefruit juice...:sick: i've heard that too poppy. just no way i could drink that much of it. blah. 

so i'm going to make the appointment for my dh for SA soon. i got him to agree to take supplements to help with :spermy: i'm excited about that, and he didn't even fuss about it. just told him it's no different than me taking prenatal vits to create the best possible environment and better chances. any of you ladies know of what kind is best? seems like FertilAid for men has the most good reviews online, but i'd love to know if my ding dongers know of anything! :hugs:


----------



## Gracemum

Just purchased 4 superdrug HPT's (BOGOF) and could not resist peeing on one. BFN. Why did I not wait?! Not doing it again till Friday. I need someone to come over and hide them for me!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Check this out PK X

https://www.vitabiotics.com/Wellman/conception_productinfo.aspx?gclid=CNz2_PyHy6QCFQHS4wodSG0UTw


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Dont let AF pains be mistaken for ligament pains sweetie, i had them a week before my af was due with last one totally threw me :thumbup:

i had those too with all my pregnancies...mc i thought your af not due til fri?? sorry i'm all mixed up now... :wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja81 said:


> TTC82 said:
> 
> 
> I was drinking so much grapefruit juice I though I was going to turn into one, but honestly not seen a difference in my cm. Have never noticed ewcm, boo. All I know is I am so bored of waiting now, only on 7dpo! Husband is away now for 6 weeks so if i'm out this month, which pretty sure I am as zero symptoms happening here, then wont even be able to try next cycle:cry:
> 
> hey, maybe "zero symptoms" is a good sign! Have you got any exciting plans while DH is away?Click to expand...

i'm so holding out that "zero symptoms" is a good sign girlies!!!! i mean, when you look realistically at all the percentages, VERY FEW women actually have any "real symptoms" prior to missing af, so maybe that's more good luck :dust: for all of us!!! fxxxxxxxxx :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Dont let AF pains be mistaken for ligament pains sweetie, i had them a week before my af was due with last one totally threw me :thumbup:

got burning type ache in lower tummy too, defo af! if shes going to come i hope it is her showing her ugliness now, rather than make me wait until fri!...


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick question, has anyone ever experienced a sharp stab that only lasts a second in the (TMI) cervix region? Just popped out to the shop for my lunch and had to pull a poker face! Very strange.
> 
> Yes i got one this morning dunno what it was but just happened then went :shrug:Click to expand...

i get them!


----------



## TTC82

eesoja81 said:


> TTC82 said:
> 
> 
> I was drinking so much grapefruit juice I though I was going to turn into one, but honestly not seen a difference in my cm. Have never noticed ewcm, boo. All I know is I am so bored of waiting now, only on 7dpo! Husband is away now for 6 weeks so if i'm out this month, which pretty sure I am as zero symptoms happening here, then wont even be able to try next cycle:cry:
> 
> hey, maybe "zero symptoms" is a good sign! Have you got any exciting plans while DH is away?Click to expand...

Nope, not really. He is always away so kind of get used to it! Although may use it as good opportunity to hit the shops as won't notice by the time he gets back if I suddenly have loads of new clothes!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Gracemum said:


> Just purchased 4 superdrug HPT's (BOGOF) and could not resist peeing on one. BFN. Why did I not wait?! Not doing it again till Friday. I need someone to come over and hide them for me!!!!!

:haha: How many DPO are you? x


----------



## eesoja81

TTC82 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC82 said:
> 
> 
> I was drinking so much grapefruit juice I though I was going to turn into one, but honestly not seen a difference in my cm. Have never noticed ewcm, boo. All I know is I am so bored of waiting now, only on 7dpo! Husband is away now for 6 weeks so if i'm out this month, which pretty sure I am as zero symptoms happening here, then wont even be able to try next cycle:cry:
> 
> hey, maybe "zero symptoms" is a good sign! Have you got any exciting plans while DH is away?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not really. He is always away so kind of get used to it! Although may use it as good opportunity to hit the shops as won't notice by the time he gets back if I suddenly have loads of new clothes!!!!Click to expand...

shopping is always a good mood-upper! I need some new boots, myself!


----------



## LEW32

@TTC82- I am FXing like crazy that this is your month hun!

@MC- I am having cramping burning pain (AGAIN) too.....my back is ACHING too- I think these could be good signs! Do you usually get AF pains 5 days before :witch: is due??????
Keep PMA hun- you are NOT out yet and I won't let you think it!


----------



## poppy666

At this rate im gonna need a new man nevermind boots :haha: and they say we hard work? pfft


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> At this rate im gonna need a new man nevermind boots :haha: and they say we hard work? pfft

:laugh2:

Ok, another idiot move by eesoja-I seriously just noticed the [More] tab under the normal smileys-WOW


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> At this rate im gonna need a new man nevermind boots :haha: and they say we hard work? pfft
> 
> :laugh2:
> 
> Ok, another idiot move by eesoja-I seriously just noticed the [More] tab under the normal smileys-WOWClick to expand...

LOL You'll be playing all night now :dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

I haven't been on in 24 hours and there was like 23947 pages to read. I cheated a little.. But I did see no BFPs yet.. SOON!!

Tink- I knew about prostaglandins and semen, and had been googling it like CRAZY to try to find out if it would make my cervix all mushy gushy like that and couldnt find ANYTHING. THANKS for the explanation!!!


I still did not O yet. Still ewcm. This morning my temp dipped like HUGE. (well huge when looking at it on the chart, anyway) It is really hard to figure out what is "normal" for a chart, unless you have 5 more charts of your own to compare it to! I better not ever get to the point where I have that many charts to compare it to lol. We have been bd like crazy and using the softcups. When I remove the cups my cervix is always super super soft, so it must be what tink was talking about. At least that means the swimmers are making it to where they need to be! Husband loves the softcup idea, it puts muchhhh less pressure on us being FORCED to BD all the time. I'm not usually a super Positive person, but feeling really good about October!! Hope to see BFPs on here this week!

:dust:


----------



## TTC2308

Good Morning Girls!!!! So DH and I :sex: everyday this weekend. Hopefully we have this month covered. I guess we will see. I am in the dreadful :growlmad: 2WW. Can't wait to start seeing everyones :bfp: !


----------



## babydream

Okay girls! I'm officially depressed!! Yet again a -opk! It's nowhere as dark as yesterdays but that one wasn't convincingly positive either! I'm going mad! I'm hoping to see a doc with my tummy this eve, I'll let you know later xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thats ok Hopes, glad to hear your feeling positive! x


----------



## pk2of8

ok, so one of my best girlfriends started ttc like 3 months AFTER me. She got bfp on cycle two, and she just changed her profile pic on fb to a scan pic of the baby :cry:

she texted me a couple of times last week and i didn't respond. i'm such a terrible friend!!! :nope: it's just getting harder... she started ttc b/c she was excited about me doing it. then when she got preggers she was upset, wished she hadn't done it but at the same time telling me i better not leave her to go through it alone and better get my bfp. now it's been like 2 or 3 cycles and i still haven't and last month she said to me that if we dtd on +opk day she doesn't understand why it didn't work b/c it worked for her. :growlmad: this is her 4th LO. 

i love her...she's a great friend...i just don't want to hear her complain when it's something i want SO badly, have wanted so badly for such a long time now. i don't want to hear her complain about her own pregnancy and i don't want to hear her be negative about me not being pregnant yet. i never thought i'd be in this position. :cry:

sorry i'm not adding to the pma girls :nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> Okay girls! I'm officially depressed!! Yet again a -opk! It's nowhere as dark as yesterdays but that one wasn't convincingly positive either! I'm going mad! I'm hoping to see a doc with my tummy this eve, I'll let you know later xx

What time do you do them? is it possible you O'd later in the day after your nearly positive OPK? Thats what happened to me last month, and my temps confirmed that I o'd at that time x


----------



## poppy666

PK Did you get that link for male supplements sweetie? x


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> PK Did you get that link for male supplements sweetie? x

i did...i was just now reading the website. thank you sweetie!!! those look very similar to the ones i've been looking at getting. i think the big difference is the other ones, you have to take 3 pills a day instead of one. one pill/day sounds better, BUT my doc recently told me at my appointment that it's actually better if the vitamin formulation you take has more than one pill to get the required dosage. she said it's impossible to fit all the vitamins into one pill, so maybe i should just go for it with the fertilaid???


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> ok, so one of my best girlfriends started ttc like 3 months AFTER me. She got bfp on cycle two, and she just changed her profile pic on fb to a scan pic of the baby :cry:
> 
> she texted me a couple of times last week and i didn't respond. i'm such a terrible friend!!! :nope: it's just getting harder... she started ttc b/c she was excited about me doing it. then when she got preggers she was upset, wished she hadn't done it but at the same time telling me i better not leave her to go through it alone and better get my bfp. now it's been like 2 or 3 cycles and i still haven't and last month she said to me that if we dtd on +opk day she doesn't understand why it didn't work b/c it worked for her. :growlmad: this is her 4th LO.
> 
> i love her...she's a great friend...i just don't want to hear her complain when it's something i want SO badly, have wanted so badly for such a long time now. i don't want to hear her complain about her own pregnancy and i don't want to hear her be negative about me not being pregnant yet. i never thought i'd be in this position. :cry:
> 
> sorry i'm not adding to the pma girls :nope:

So sorry PK :hugs: must be even harder when a close friend is pregnant especially when you been trying longer than her... but you know what? You WILL get that BFP one month & probably on the cycle your least expecting it, you've done it before and you will again :kiss: keep your chin up xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> ok, so one of my best girlfriends started ttc like 3 months AFTER me. She got bfp on cycle two, and she just changed her profile pic on fb to a scan pic of the baby :cry:
> 
> she texted me a couple of times last week and i didn't respond. i'm such a terrible friend!!! :nope: it's just getting harder... she started ttc b/c she was excited about me doing it. then when she got preggers she was upset, wished she hadn't done it but at the same time telling me i better not leave her to go through it alone and better get my bfp. now it's been like 2 or 3 cycles and i still haven't and last month she said to me that if we dtd on +opk day she doesn't understand why it didn't work b/c it worked for her. :growlmad: this is her 4th LO.
> 
> i love her...she's a great friend...i just don't want to hear her complain when it's something i want SO badly, have wanted so badly for such a long time now. i don't want to hear her complain about her own pregnancy and i don't want to hear her be negative about me not being pregnant yet. i never thought i'd be in this position. :cry:
> 
> sorry i'm not adding to the pma girls :nope:

Don't worry about offloading here, thats got to be tough. :hugs: its a shame she hasn't been a little more sensitive to how you must be feeling. But all I can say is rest assured your understood here, and send lots of :hug:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: same thing happened to my friend, now she is 5 months pregnant


----------



## pk2of8

thank you lovely ding dongers! :flower: it does make a world of difference to know i can come on here and share with you and that you will understand! you guys are the best!!! :thumbup::happydance:

i really hope we all get it soon! at least by Christmas!!! would be so wonderful to have babybumps all of us for Christmas!!! :cloud9:

well i have to run to the drugstore for a bit ...gotta get my daughter's script filled, but i'll be back... :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> thank you lovely ding dongers! :flower: it does make a world of difference to know i can come on here and share with you and that you will understand! you guys are the best!!! :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> i really hope we all get it soon! at least by Christmas!!! would be so wonderful to have babybumps all of us for Christmas!!! :cloud9:
> 
> well i have to run to the drugstore for a bit ...gotta get my daughter's script filled, but i'll be back... :hugs:

Awwww, you don't need to say thank you. :hugs: were all in this together, and its a hell of a ride filled with ups and downs. FX for more ups, and BFP's by Chirstmas. Wouldn't that be amazing?! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Poppy. is DH behaving yet or do we need to come sort him out? :gun: :haha:


----------



## DolceBella

Looks like I actually ovulated for the first time!!! I'm hoping for an official "pregnant while breastfeeding" BFP on 19th Oct.!! :) Add me to the list please!!


----------



## poppy666

Yeah Tink he behaving now after ignoring him most of today :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Dolcebella, Great to have you aboard, and welcome. How are you feeling? x

Poppy :thumbup: GOOD :happydance: Like a man to realize his place and fall into line again :haha:


----------



## DolceBella

Thanks Tinkerbell! I feel fine for now. I'm pretty sure I had implantation bleeding on Saturday.. or at least that's what I'm hoping! I was a little crampy this morning. It's soooo hard not to symptom spot!!:dohh:


----------



## Gracemum

poppy666 said:


> Gracemum said:
> 
> 
> Just purchased 4 superdrug HPT's (BOGOF) and could not resist peeing on one. BFN. Why did I not wait?! Not doing it again till Friday. I need someone to come over and hide them for me!!!!!
> 
> :haha: How many DPO are you? xClick to expand...

Not sure - was planning to use CB digital ovulation test but did not get round to it. I guess day DPO9ish as usually have 28 day cycle. Will use them next month so I can plan BDing a little better.....

Too early to test me thinks.

Sending ya all a pinch of baby dust.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

DolceBella said:


> Thanks Tinkerbell! I feel fine for now. I'm pretty sure I had implantation bleeding on Saturday.. or at least that's what I'm hoping! I was a little crampy this morning. It's soooo hard not to symptom spot!!:dohh:

Thats a great sign! so you will be waiting to test? It is INCREDIBLY hard not to symptom spot! :haha: I think I'm the worlds worst and I say every month I wont do it :blush: FX for you! :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Gracemum said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracemum said:
> 
> 
> Just purchased 4 superdrug HPT's (BOGOF) and could not resist peeing on one. BFN. Why did I not wait?! Not doing it again till Friday. I need someone to come over and hide them for me!!!!!
> 
> :haha: How many DPO are you? xClick to expand...
> 
> Not sure - was planning to use CB digital ovulation test but did not get round to it. I guess day DPO9ish as usually have 28 day cycle. Will use them next month so I can plan BDing a little better.....
> 
> Too early to test me thinks.
> 
> Sending ya all a pinch of baby dust.Click to expand...

FX your just testing to early, which is likely! Superdrug tests are quite sensative, but prone to evaps after 10 mins. I know, as I have had one lol So be careful not to pull it out to check it again later :haha: x


----------



## DolceBella

Thanks Tinkerbell! I really have no idea how many DPO I am though. I had 5 days of a +OPK. The spotting came on the 5th day. So, maybe I bled from ovulation, or maybe I ovulated at the beginning and it was implantation bleeding. Do you have any knowledge of this??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

DolceBella said:


> Thanks Tinkerbell! I really have no idea how many DPO I am though. I had 5 days of a +OPK. The spotting came on the 5th day. So, maybe I bled from ovulation, or maybe I ovulated at the beginning and it was implantation bleeding. Do you have any knowledge of this??

5DPO is a little early for implantation, but it IS possible. The usual is between 6-12 days, most commonly around the week mark x


----------



## Regalpeas

I'm not. I'm due 19th too. I think I need to step it up a bit in the BD department and maybe temping and charting. This month it seems as if I O'd later than usual, but I thought I had enough symptoms that said I did on time. Not sure.:shrug:



poppy666 said:


> My af due 19th... hmmmm anyone else not feeling very confident this month? Ive had zero symptoms thought if i was going to have any id have them by now :shrug:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Dingdongers!

Welcome newbies!

Pk--it's okay.:flower: This is the place to vent. I know how you feel. I have a friend who gave birth last year. I was and still happy for her. Lovely child, lovely couple, good friends. Now they are pregnant again. I am happy for her, but it stings when you hear the announcement. Not for them but for yourself. You think...why so difficult for me?

Poppy- glad hubby is acting right again. Mine has been an evil troll for the last two days. I honestly don't know what's going on. Maybe it's the pressure.


I am trying not to symptom spot. I felt two sharp pains on both sides a few days ago. I've never felt that this early on. I wonder if that means AF is a sure thing this month.:cry:

Has Mothercabbage signed on today? I tried to read through the pages to see, but there's so many.

fx for Mothercabbage and all of us still waiting to test! :)


----------



## DolceBella

Hmm.. I've never spotted during ovulation before. Wonder what it could be then.. This is soooo frustrating!


----------



## Hopes314

DolceBella said:


> Hmm.. I've never spotted during ovulation before. Wonder what it could be then.. This is soooo frustrating!

Last month I spotted during ovulation, spotted several times in luteal phase, it was just a crazy cycle. I had NEVER had spotting before in my life until then. It ended up being a 24 day cycle. It was all just weird. Anyway, I spoke with my doctor and she suggested that spotting is generally normal at any point in a cycle, even if it has never happened before. Illness, pain, fever, heavy bleeding linked to it can be of concern. Otherwise, it can be random, normal, and meaningless. Weird!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

DolceBella said:


> Hmm.. I've never spotted during ovulation before. Wonder what it could be then.. This is soooo frustrating!

Still could have been implantation! I know, it drives you mad wondering :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Regalpeas said:


> Hi Dingdongers!
> 
> Welcome newbies!
> 
> Pk--it's okay.:flower: This is the place to vent. I know how you feel. I have a friend who gave birth last year. I was and still happy for her. Lovely child, lovely couple, good friends. Now they are pregnant again. I am happy for her, but it stings when you hear the announcement. Not for them but for yourself. You think...why so difficult for me?
> 
> Poppy- glad hubby is acting right again. Mine has been an evil troll for the last two days. I honestly don't know what's going on. Maybe it's the pressure.
> 
> 
> I am trying not to symptom spot. I felt two sharp pains on both sides a few days ago. I've never felt that this early on. I wonder if that means AF is a sure thing this month.:cry:
> 
> Has Mothercabbage signed on today? I tried to read through the pages to see, but there's so many.
> 
> fx for Mothercabbage and all of us still waiting to test! :)

:wave: Hey Regal. I can come sort out your DH if you want :gun: :haha: Its almost impossible not to symptom spot, and also impossible to know if its a sign of af or Pregnancy. Grrrr!!! FX its your BFP cycle!

Mothercabbage tested this morning, :nope: as she put it in a very apt earlier post "a big Fu***ng negative" She's only 9 DPO though, so we've been telling her to take no notice and keep up the PMA :happydance:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Tink!

LOL! I love that gun smiley. What the heck does that say about me? lol Thanks...yes DH needs a swap or two on the behind, naughty boy! I don't know what his deal is recently. I tried to cook a nice meal for him last night. He loved it, but went back to grumpy an hour later. 

I think I won't talk so much about ttc for awhile to see if it changes his attitude. Either way I'll give him space to sort it out. It may be something he's dealing with that he doesn't want to speak about yet. This is unlike him, I don't like it, but I will try to understand! :) :growlmad: :) 

Thanks for the update on Mothercabbage! Oh yes she is still quite early. I am still fx for her!:happydance:

P.S. Love your avatar darling!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks! I love the gun smiley lol Maybe I have inner villain :rofl: You sound like a very understanding wifey, DH is very lucky :) x


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey ladies,
can anyone tell me how you can keep track of the threads you are reading? I come back after a day away and can't find the ones i want.


----------



## ladybeautiful

Regalpeas said:


> I'm not. I'm due 19th too. I think I need to step it up a bit in the BD department and maybe temping and charting. This month it seems as if I O'd later than usual, but I thought I had enough symptoms that said I did on time. Not sure.:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> My af due 19th... hmmmm anyone else not feeling very confident this month? Ive had zero symptoms thought if i was going to have any id have them by now :shrug:Click to expand...

I am 6DPO today and absolutely no symptoms too. We BD'd on Ov-2, Ov-1, and day of Ov. I'm due for AF on 18/19th too, but don't know how I'm gonna hold off until then. I am watching my temp chart like crazy, praying it doesn't start making a dive downward! So far I'm still above coverline but last time I started plunging around this time so let's see! I am getting my progesterone level checked tomorrow.

FX'ed for lotsa :bfp:s this month! Symptoms or no symptoms! ;)


----------



## Regalpeas

@ Trying 2 cope if you clink under CP (at the top left of the screen) it will take you to all the threads you have subscribed to (which are the ones you have posted in). You can delete the ones that are not your regulars if you want to do so.

CP stands for Control Panel.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mrsamyrach

how the feck do you temp chart?


----------



## Damita

Ovulating tomorrow due to temp dip but I have so much CM, just :sex: so I am laying with my hips under a pillow waiting for an hour...


----------



## ladybeautiful

Regalpeas said:


> Hi Tink!
> 
> LOL! I love that gun smiley. What the heck does that say about me? lol Thanks...yes DH needs a swap or two on the behind, naughty boy! I don't know what his deal is recently. I tried to cook a nice meal for him last night. He loved it, but went back to grumpy an hour later.
> 
> I think I won't talk so much about ttc for awhile to see if it changes his attitude. Either way I'll give him space to sort it out. It may be something he's dealing with that he doesn't want to speak about yet. This is unlike him, I don't like it, but I will try to understand! :) :growlmad: :)
> 
> Thanks for the update on Mothercabbage! Oh yes she is still quite early. I am still fx for her!:happydance:
> 
> P.S. Love your avatar darling!

Hiya!

It's crazy how all our OHs are acting weird!! Maybe they need an online group like this one! Although they'd probably talk about everything else like football & the stock market instead of what they're feeling about making and having babies! :dohh:

I know I'm not very talkative on here but I am so HAPPY I found you all! You're my gang of girlfriends that I really don't have in real life at the moment because we're keeping our TTC a secret!

So thanks girlies! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> Ovulating tomorrow due to temp dip but I have so much CM, just :sex: so I am laying with my hips under a pillow waiting for an hour...

Ooh wouldn't it be fab if you concieve laying there posting on BnB :haha: ! X


----------



## sleeping bubs

wow can't belive how busy this thread is lol

Thanks for the welcomes everyone!

Well hopefully this week will have a BFP!! I am hoping to have another lo before my 13month old is 2! Eventhough I know it will be hard work I really want them close together!


----------



## Regalpeas

Thanks! It's good to know a few of us will be testing around the same days. I always say I will wait to test, but last cycle AF was only a few hours late (she's a pretty prompt girl!). I jumped up the next day ready to rush to get a test. There she was...lol SO much for waiting. hahahha





ladybeautiful said:


> Regalpeas said:
> 
> 
> I'm not. I'm due 19th too. I think I need to step it up a bit in the BD department and maybe temping and charting. This month it seems as if I O'd later than usual, but I thought I had enough symptoms that said I did on time. Not sure.:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> My af due 19th... hmmmm anyone else not feeling very confident this month? Ive had zero symptoms thought if i was going to have any id have them by now :shrug:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am 6DPO today and absolutely no symptoms too. We BD'd on Ov-2, Ov-1, and day of Ov. I'm due for AF on 18/19th too, but don't know how I'm gonna hold off until then. I am watching my temp chart like crazy, praying it doesn't start making a dive downward! So far I'm still above coverline but last time I started plunging around this time so let's see! I am getting my progesterone level checked tomorrow.
> 
> FX'ed for lotsa :bfp:s this month! Symptoms or no symptoms! ;)Click to expand...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

ladybeautiful said:


> Regalpeas said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tink!
> 
> LOL! I love that gun smiley. What the heck does that say about me? lol Thanks...yes DH needs a swap or two on the behind, naughty boy! I don't know what his deal is recently. I tried to cook a nice meal for him last night. He loved it, but went back to grumpy an hour later.
> 
> I think I won't talk so much about ttc for awhile to see if it changes his attitude. Either way I'll give him space to sort it out. It may be something he's dealing with that he doesn't want to speak about yet. This is unlike him, I don't like it, but I will try to understand! :) :growlmad: :)
> 
> Thanks for the update on Mothercabbage! Oh yes she is still quite early. I am still fx for her!:happydance:
> 
> P.S. Love your avatar darling!
> 
> Hiya!
> 
> It's crazy how all our OHs are acting weird!! Maybe they need an online group like this one! Although they'd probably talk about everything else like football & the stock market instead of what they're feeling about making and having babies! :dohh:
> 
> I know I'm not very talkative on here but I am so HAPPY I found you all! You're my gang of girlfriends that I really don't have in real life at the moment because we're keeping our TTC a secret!
> 
> So thanks girlies! :hugs:Click to expand...

I get how you feel, we haven't told anybody either. I didn't want the endless 'how are you feeling, and have you had any luck yet's lol It is wonderful to have you all :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

:hugs: Yes that's how I feel. It's a place where we all understand.

The online support for guys is an AWESOME idea. lol I know when we were getting married DH found a site for grooms. I was shocked that he did. He didnt participate a lot but he took loads of information from the site. I was on several boards at the time so it was funny that he found one of his own more male oriented.

And... yes that's their disguise..."lets talk about other things ONLY even though we are here for a specific problem." lol

Gotta love them even when they are being bad .lol




ladybeautiful said:


> Regalpeas said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tink!
> 
> LOL! I love that gun smiley. What the heck does that say about me? lol Thanks...yes DH needs a swap or two on the behind, naughty boy! I don't know what his deal is recently. I tried to cook a nice meal for him last night. He loved it, but went back to grumpy an hour later.
> 
> I think I won't talk so much about ttc for awhile to see if it changes his attitude. Either way I'll give him space to sort it out. It may be something he's dealing with that he doesn't want to speak about yet. This is unlike him, I don't like it, but I will try to understand! :) :growlmad: :)
> 
> Thanks for the update on Mothercabbage! Oh yes she is still quite early. I am still fx for her!:happydance:
> 
> P.S. Love your avatar darling!
> 
> Hiya!
> 
> It's crazy how all our OHs are acting weird!! Maybe they need an online group like this one! Although they'd probably talk about everything else like football & the stock market instead of what they're feeling about making and having babies! :dohh:
> 
> I know I'm not very talkative on here but I am so HAPPY I found you all! You're my gang of girlfriends that I really don't have in real life at the moment because we're keeping our TTC a secret!
> 
> So thanks girlies! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> how the feck do you temp chart?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/

I use this site, you need a BBthermometer though :thumbup: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

sleeping bubs said:


> wow can't belive how busy this thread is lol
> 
> Thanks for the welcomes everyone!
> 
> Well hopefully this week will have a BFP!! I am hoping to have another lo before my 13month old is 2! Eventhough I know it will be hard work I really want them close together!

Hello! Not sure If I was around to welcome you. So Hello, and welcome :haha: How are you? x


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello Mrsamy!

How have you been?

I don't temp just yet but I have been looking into it

check this out:

https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/faqsTC.htm





mrsamyrach said:


> how the feck do you temp chart?


----------



## Regalpeas

Tink it right! It has to be the BBT kind, because the regular thermometer doesn't count to the nth degree so I've read.


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Ovulating tomorrow due to temp dip but I have so much CM, just :sex: so I am laying with my hips under a pillow waiting for an hour...
> 
> Ooh wouldn't it be fab if you concieve laying there posting on BnB :haha: ! XClick to expand...

:haha: that would be amazing!


----------



## mrsamyrach

Regalpeas said:


> Hello Mrsamy!
> 
> How have you been?
> 
> I don't temp just yet but I have been looking into it
> 
> check this out:
> 
> https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/faqsTC.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> how the feck do you temp chart?Click to expand...

hangover from fecking hell


----------



## Regalpeas

Oh no! Did you drink lots of water this morning? That always helped me.


----------



## mothercabbage

@mrsamy your fecking nuts!! have a good night? or do you not remember??:rofl:


----------



## ladybeautiful

mrsamyrach said:


> how the feck do you temp chart?

[/QUOTE]

mrsamyrach, I just got into temping in the last two cycles. Dunno how much I can trust the temps cos both my thermometers (yes I have TWO, I don't trust easily as you can tell) both consistently show different temperatures from each other every day! I just try and look for overall falling/rising patterns. And oh well, it gives me something to do with my time!!! :shrug:

https://www.babycenter.com/chart-basal-body-temperature-and-cervical-mucus

https://www.babycenter.com/0_sample-bbt-chart_7252.bc


----------



## pk2of8

Good Afternoon luvvies!

we're not telling anybody we're ttc either for the same reasons. don't want to have to deal with all the nosiness and questions. just my one girlfriend (who is now preggers that i told you about earlier today) knows. i mentioned it to one of my sisters months ago that we would like to have a baby. she asked me about it last weekend, but i just shrugged it off and said i didn't know. :blush: eh well. 

OMG i am SO tired after running this morning!!! keep nodding off this afternoon. wish i could say it was a symptom :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

mrsamy, water is defo the best thing for a hangover hun...you're dehydrated and that's what causes the headache. drink lots and lots of water... :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

hair of the dog mrsamyrach!!! :haha:
we havent told many that were trying just my sister and a close friend,and they have done my head in "any luck yet?" "keep trying" "keep at it" blah blah blah!!!:wacko:..they drive me nuts..we have OHs stepmum and dad staying with us from friday until monday so if i get AF at least we can have a few drinks, id rather give them some good news and stick to oj though! no pma left at all...total downer about it all tonight now...


----------



## mothercabbage

LEW32 said:


> @TTC82- I am FXing like crazy that this is your month hun!
> 
> @MC- I am having cramping burning pain (AGAIN) too.....my back is ACHING too- I think these could be good signs! Do you usually get AF pains 5 days before :witch: is due??????
> Keep PMA hun- you are NOT out yet and I won't let you think it!

yea i always get these symptoms 4-5 days b4 af, theyve worn off abit but still niggling away! :growlmad: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh MC don't you DARE :gun: YOUR GONNA PMA, and STOP DOWNERing or else Team Ding dong is gonna have to get nasty :devil:


----------



## sleeping bubs

HI tinkerbell I ok thanks had a bad evenning with little one been really grumpy and tired wouldn't go asleep in cot so fell asleep on me!!! How are you??


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh MC don't you DARE :gun: YOUR GONNA PMA, and STOP DOWNERing or else Team Ding dong is gonna have to get nasty :devil:

Yeah you dont live that faraway for me to come a whip ya butt missy :haha: aww just hang in there sweetie, we will just have to do better next month.. hmmm maybe just sit on their rodger dodgers all fecking month? :rofl:


----------



## DolceBella

Wow! You guys mean business!!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

sleeping bubs said:


> HI tinkerbell I ok thanks had a bad evenning with little one been really grumpy and tired wouldn't go asleep in cot so fell asleep on me!!! How are you??

I'm feeling impatient, just wanna get to O time so I can be back in with a chance! Bout another 7 days, gotta start the BDing soon :haha:

Awww is little on still asleep on you? :baby: I've been waiting to use that smily! x


----------



## mothercabbage

yea they do....:argh: im scared! just reading about hcg levels and stuff...i think i tested far too early!:haha::rofl: silly cabbage...never noticed poppy that your not that far!!! thats comforting!! xxx


----------



## poppy666

You be ok tomorrow sweetie, FX we'll all be over in 1st Tri by Xmas with our little bumps, you just had a shit day :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

DolceBella said:


> Wow! You guys mean business!!:haha:

:grr: ... :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> yea they do....:argh: im scared! just reading about hcg levels and stuff...i think i tested far too early!:haha::rofl: silly cabbage...never noticed poppy that your not that far!!! thats comforting!! xxx

:hugs: Dont be scared honey :bunny: Our first BFP from Mother of 4 was a very feint one at 11DPO, and she tested early like you. BFN the day before. Even thats early!!!!! :hug: :hugs: :hug: xxxxxxxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> DolceBella said:
> 
> 
> Wow! You guys mean business!!:haha:
> 
> :grr: ... :rofl:Click to expand...

Tink is having a field day with them smilies


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

ladybeautiful said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DolceBella said:
> 
> 
> Wow! You guys mean business!!:haha:
> 
> :grr: ... :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Tink is having a field day with them smiliesClick to expand...

:shower::headspin: I don't know what you mean ... :tease::angelnot:


----------



## mothercabbage

well i think im going to hunt out a dvd to watch in bed, we watched step brothers last night and woke LO up laughing...so funny!!:rofl: fancy a chick flick tonight, any ideas? ive got notting hill if all else fails...ive told OH not to let me :test: tomorrow, just a waste, he said he'll stop me, but i can be so sneeky!!:angelnot:anyone testing tomorrow?if so i hope you have better luck than me, im gonna have to keep my mind off testing...:laundry::iron::dishes:....2 sleeps until testing..:haha: what a :fool: i was today fancy testing at 9dpo! who did i think i was tryin' t kid!!


----------



## sleeping bubs

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awww is little on still asleep on you? I've been waiting to use that smily! x x

Naa eventually had some milk and now asleep in his cot so had the chance to tidy up mountain of toys and relax b4 OH comes home from Scouts!!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> well i think im going to hunt out a dvd to watch in bed, we watched step brothers last night and woke LO up laughing...so funny!!:rofl: fancy a chick flick tonight, any ideas? ive got notting hill if all else fails...ive told OH not to let me :test: tomorrow, just a waste, he said he'll stop me, but i can be so sneeky!!:angelnot:anyone testing tomorrow?if so i hope you have better luck than me, im gonna have to keep my mind off testing...:laundry::iron::dishes:....2 sleeps until testing..:haha: what a :fool: i was today fancy testing at 9dpo! who did i think i was tryin' t kid!!

Night MC god theirs loads of chick flicks could be here all night :haha: just snuggle up with dh n forget about today ( no testing tomoz) give yourself a break :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

sleeping bubs said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Awww is little on still asleep on you? I've been waiting to use that smily! x x
> 
> Naa eventually had some milk and now asleep in his cot so had the chance to tidy up mountain of toys and relax b4 OH comes home from Scouts!!Click to expand...

Ive still got korben's toys all over cant be bothered tonight he's drained me all day with teething n fighting his sleep:dohh:


----------



## Damita

nighty night ladies :sex: has made me sleepy...


----------



## mothercabbage

not going to bed yet, OH still playing on his xbox,how sad!!! :haha:
deffo not testing tomorrow only got 2 frers now. gonna save 1 for wednesday and 1 for af day! if the bitch ...sorry witch, dont get me first!


----------



## mothercabbage

dirty girl damita, but good girl too lol...night chick xx


----------



## ladybeautiful

G'nite MC and Damita!

I just bought myself my favorite guilty indulgence: a 6-pack of... CUPCAKES! :D

Told myself I can eat ONE a day, and then only even *think* about testing when the box is empty! At least it'll give me something to look forward to do in the day without wanting to run and POAS!!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Oops no goodnight for you yet, MC :)


----------



## mothercabbage

have i done everyones heads in tonight ....are you trying to get rid of me :cry: ....


----------



## ladybeautiful

NOOOooo MC don't go!!!! :flower:

Sowwwieeee my tired mind not doing well today... think I need me a sugary cupcake!!!:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok im ere for a wee while anyway, so what cupcakes are they?..i could just eat one!! mmmmmmm xx


----------



## Mojitogirly

Evening ladiessssssssss :happydance::happydance::happydance:

How are we all doing tonight? 

MC - chin up! Good to see your thinking a _little_ more positively!:thumbup::happydance::flower:

PK - I hope you're feeling better now:flower: sometimes friends can be a little insensitive:hugs:

Well my hubby's bucking the trend - just went out & got me a magnum :):happydance:
But I am feeling quite rubbish just now - it really is crappy symptom spotting but its hard not too :( 

Well I'm not testing til thursday - will still be 2 days before AF but hey......... 

Hope everyones well & getting through the 2ww - I'm off to watch The Inbetweeners :haha::haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Evening girlies, Need some advice.

I'm toying with the idea of testing on Wed (10dpo) my chart is looking promising (I think) 

What do you all think?

Should I go for it or wait:shrug:

MC glad to see your thinking a bit more possitively after this mornings test

hope everyone is ok:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Evening girlies, Need some advice.
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of testing on Wed (10dpo) my chart is looking promising (I think)
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> Should I go for it or wait:shrug:
> 
> MC glad to see your thinking a bit more possitively after this mornings test
> 
> hope everyone is ok:happydance:

Hmmm MC did on DPO9 depends how strong you are sweetie, it is a little early tho x


----------



## LEW32

ladybeautiful said:


> G'nite MC and Damita!
> 
> I just bought myself my favorite guilty indulgence: a 6-pack of... CUPCAKES! :D
> 
> Told myself I can eat ONE a day, and then only even *think* about testing when the box is empty! At least it'll give me something to look forward to do in the day without wanting to run and POAS!!

See.....I would eat the whole lot and then test in the morning...hehe....which is why I CANNOT buy six-packs of anything! LOL!

I am toying with the idea of having hubby hide the preg tests from me and giving to me on scheduled days...but then I might hate him...hmmmmm...

I went out and bought more today- so I have 6 $ store tests....
I actually did one today!
So, MC...don't feel bad....
I wanted to pee on something ,so I did and now I feel RIDICULOUS! 7DPO- am I SERIOUS!
:rofl:

I am a :fool:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> have i done everyones heads in tonight ....are you trying to get rid of me :cry: ....


LOL Sorry MC thought you was going to bed with a DVD :haha: awww ok we can put up with you a little long i guess :happydance:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ooops just realised I said the same as mojitogirly re MC, I wasn't copying honest:haha:


----------



## Mojitogirly

LOL Daisys mummy

I think its funny:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## evan26

I hope this is the right place to post... 

I'm Evan. 26, newly wed. TTC our #1. This is our fifth cycle (sixth or seventh really, but we've only been trying hard for five...) I'm taking prenatals, extra calcium, and baby asprin. This is our second month with Preseed. I have good CM- we have no known roadblocks, so I'm hoping this is our month! Good luck to everyone!! :)


----------



## evan26

Oh, yeah. Also: I'm 4 dpo, looking to test around October 19!


----------



## ladybeautiful

They're just plain cupcakes with vanilla frosting. They're from Safeway where we do our groceries. Not a fancy bakery type I know but after eating these I'm hooked and no other cupcake will do! 

Yummm I'm off to make me some chai and devour my first cuppie cake!:happydance:


----------



## ladybeautiful

evan26 said:


> I hope this is the right place to post...
> 
> I'm Evan. 26, newly wed. TTC our #1. This is our fifth cycle (sixth or seventh really, but we've only been trying hard for five...) I'm taking prenatals, extra calcium, and baby asprin. This is our second month with Preseed. I have good CM- we have no known roadblocks, so I'm hoping this is our month! Good luck to everyone!! :)

Hi and welcome Evan26! :flower:

Def sounds like you're well stocked in your arsenal with the vits, pre-seed et al! Good luck to you and I know this will be the month you get your :bfp:!!! :)

This is an awesome group of girls right here as I've found out, so if you want to ask any questions or just wanna talk or rant, feel free!! :)


----------



## poppy666

evan26 said:


> I hope this is the right place to post...
> 
> I'm Evan. 26, newly wed. TTC our #1. This is our fifth cycle (sixth or seventh really, but we've only been trying hard for five...) I'm taking prenatals, extra calcium, and baby asprin. This is our second month with Preseed. I have good CM- we have no known roadblocks, so I'm hoping this is our month! Good luck to everyone!! :)

Welcome aboard Evan :hugs: quite a few of us testing same day so loads of :dust::dust::dust: to you sweetie xx


----------



## babydream

Good evening girls, welcome newbies.

I'm afraid nothing to report from me. Didn't see the doc and nothing is happening. I can't believe my cycle is so messed up. It's cd20 today. I'm just hoping that i didn't catch ov on the opk but it happened and did enough b'd. We're gonna b'd every other day until something happens. Either af or +opk.Tbh i'm fed up taking ov tests every day, waste of time and energy now, i'm really pissed off. 

Sorry for the moan girls, didn't have a good day, this stuff really f***ed up my whole day. 

Mc, hope your next test will be pos, fx for you. I like it how you all ss. Good luck with it. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Welcome Evan:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Good evening girls, welcome newbies.
> 
> I'm afraid nothing to report from me. Didn't see the doc and nothing is happening. I can't believe my cycle is so messed up. It's cd20 today. I'm just hoping that i didn't catch ov on the opk but it happened and did enough b'd. We're gonna b'd every other day until something happens. Either af or +opk.Tbh i'm fed up taking ov tests every day, waste of time and energy now, i'm really pissed off.
> 
> Sorry for the moan girls, didn't have a good day, this stuff really f***ed up my whole day.
> 
> Mc, hope your next test will be pos, fx for you. I like it how you all ss. Good luck with it. xxxxxxxx

Awww babydream ((( big hugs))) for you too, its just been one of those days today hasnt it for a few of us :nope: I didnt think the 2ww would be so bad, but who am i trying to kid every twinge or ache im thinking is this a symptom its driving me fecking nutty :haha:

Going to get up tomorrow and not even think of anything until i test next week......... but whilst im typing this im thinking how many tests to flipping buy :dohh:


----------



## ladybeautiful

babydream said:


> Good evening girls, welcome newbies.
> 
> I'm afraid nothing to report from me. Didn't see the doc and nothing is happening. I can't believe my cycle is so messed up. It's cd20 today. I'm just hoping that i didn't catch ov on the opk but it happened and did enough b'd. We're gonna b'd every other day until something happens. Either af or +opk.Tbh i'm fed up taking ov tests every day, waste of time and energy now, i'm really pissed off.
> 
> Sorry for the moan girls, didn't have a good day, this stuff really f***ed up my whole day.
> 
> Mc, hope your next test will be pos, fx for you. I like it how you all ss. Good luck with it. xxxxxxxx

Aarrghh must be frustrating babydream! Well sounds like you've been wise in Bd'ing every other day all the while! 

I find the OPKs a little annoying too!! For the first two cycles I didn't catch a proper positive AT ALL!!! I started testing twice a day and caught a surge this time. It was also helpful to crosscheck with what my CM was doing at the time and also by checking temps, so that I knew I was actually ovulating. I was so relieved this cycle when I 'discovered' that I ovulate, from watching these other signs. Just an idea...

Hope you feel better girl, and don't worry our bodies are doing their thing just fine, so trust it! Also this is a great chance to :sex: your brains out!! :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

sorry guys been at hospital grandads on life support im devastated trying to type thru tears speak soon xx


----------



## babydream

Omg! Amy I'm so sorry to hear that girl, I don't even know what to say to comfort you.y thoughts are with you hun, (((((((((hugs))))))))!!! xx


----------



## ladybeautiful

<HUGS> Amy... thinking about you and hoping it'll be okay!


----------



## pk2of8

mrsamyrach said:


> sorry guys been at hospital grandads on life support im devastated trying to type thru tears speak soon xx

oh mrsamy! :hugs: thoughts and prayers are with you and your grandad and family hun. just remember we're here to listen and support! hope it'll all be ok...just let us know what's going on when you can! :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Mrsamy prayers and strength for you and your grand.:hug:


----------



## Regalpeas

Babydream sorry you had a bad day. I so know how that feels. Hope it all gets better soon.

Evan welcome!!!:flower:


----------



## DolceBella

Babydream - thanks for the welcome, and i'm sorry you're having a bad day!

Mrsamyrach - thoughts and prayers with your family tonight. Hugs!

~Karen


----------



## DolceBella

Welcome Evan! I'm testing around the 19th as well. :)


----------



## Regalpeas

Welcome DolceBella!

So good to have you join us. :)


----------



## DolceBella

Thanks regalpeas! :)


----------



## China girl

mrsamy....BIG:hug:to you and your family.

Welcome to all the newbies today:flower:

To all my DING DONG sisters who had a bad day.....
Keep ya heads were all in this together:flower:...we are an awesome
group of women & I am thankful I have surounded myself with you!!.....

I am so occupied with school, baby showers & family, I honestly don't have the desire to test. I have my FX's crossed for MC!!

Well ladies...its my time to call it a night. I hope I have lifted some spirits, if not I will try again tomorrow:flower:


----------



## PJ32

mrsamyrach said:


> sorry guys been at hospital grandads on life support im devastated trying to type thru tears speak soon xx

Sorry to hear abouot your grandad , big :hug: /mrsamy.


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ahh Mrsamy theres nothing I can do or say hun, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, sending you lots of love, healing and :hugs: 

Hope things improve you will be on my mind all day :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww MrsAmy :hug: :hugs: :hug: I'm so sorry, try and stay strong. I'll be thinking of you today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> sorry guys been at hospital grandads on life support im devastated trying to type thru tears speak soon xx

Thinking of you Amy and all your family, take care sweetie :hug:


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs & welcome to the newbies :hugs:

Not much happening this end i.e no symptoms :cry: but will say PK remember few weeks back talking about dreams? I actually had one last night, dreamt i was pregnant for a day n had another little boy, came on here to announce the birth instead of my BFP, so i fast forward the 9mths somehow n had him in a day :haha::haha:

Was a very weird dream :hugs:


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> Morning Ding Dongs & welcome to the newbies :hugs:
> 
> Not much happening this end i.e no symptoms :cry: but will say PK remember few weeks back talking about dreams? I actually had one last night, dreamt i was pregnant for a day n had another little boy, came on here to announce the birth instead of my BFP, so i fast forward the 9mths somehow n had him in a day :haha::haha:
> 
> Was a very weird dream :hugs:

Morning Poppy, oooh funny dream, if only it was 1 day, would really help all of us impatient people lol xx They do say that dreaming of PG is a good sign, (either that or its playingon your mind).

No symptoms to report here really, my post Ov boobs are not so sore now and no cramps however my cervix is low but very soft, which is not normal for me usually goes low but hard and quite alot of CM so we will see.:wacko: such a long 2WW this cycle!


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all..:wave: hope your all well...
@mrsamyrach thoughts are with you sweetie, :kiss: :hug: xxxxxx
@poppy ive had some weird dreams lately too, not baby related ones, quite scary! woke up in sweats the othernight!:argh:
never tested this morning, af symptoms are all here so not going to waste a test :growlmad: sore :holly: lower backache, burning in lower tummy and headache all usual for af for me...oh well, just wait it out for the :witch: and start again next cycle i guess...hope your all [email protected] are you next for testing? FX for the next testers xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah my cervix is well out of reach at the moment, its in hiding :haha:
PG must be playing on my mind, only had a dream about twins ( one being an alien lol) with my last LO when i knew i was pregnant not before :shrug:

Didnt think this 2ww was that much on my mind but obviously it must be :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

morning everyone!:)

Mrsamy so sorry about your grandfather my thoughts and prayers are with you x

Well nothing to report from me other than I'm totally confused about CP?? Does anyone here track their CP? I have been trying but think I'm getting it all wrong!:wacko::dohh: Well I thought that after O you are supposed to be closed?? Well it has def got slightly lower and slightly firmer but the past few days I thought it was slightly open but thought because I have had one vaginal delivery before they say it might be slightly open always. Well today in the shower I checked and it was def closed? So all these days it was still open?? so confused? Anyone got any ideas? thanks:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Exactly same thoughts as me because ive had kids i too think cervix is slightly open all the time so its confusing if i check that :shrug:


----------



## PJ32

:growlmad: I've given up with my cervix, its a fickle thing, it was low but very soft this morning, now its even lower, and harder, now when I say low I mean low! all very alarming, so I am now not going to check the damn thing until O time as it is all over the bloody place.


----------



## babydream

Morning ding dongs!

Mc well done for resisting to test, i do believe it's much better left until af due (or at least until you can).

Coral, i've no idea about cp i tried but can't do it myself, i don't know what's low and closed or high and open, i'm totally daft. i felt a bit of cm last night, like when you have some discharge but never leaked just had the sensation. 

Ladybeautiful, opk made me nutts this month, can temp cause i work a few nightshift a week so can't do it consistently. I lack of cm unfortunately, top it up with lubs so can't rely on that either. My only hope was opk the bugger. 

We b'd the other night and gosh i felt like i was gonna pee myself all the way. What does that mean? My bladder deff wasn't full. We b'd last night too but didn't feel that. We try to do it in doggy style most of the time, they say that's the best cause OH can get closest to the cervix in that position but couldn't be bothered with the softcup, just put my bum on pillows and read my book. I was also told it's better if we have an orgasm after OH finishes his stuff to suck all the swimmers in. so that's done for the months too. I just hope we did everything we can cause i'm fed up and ready to give up +opk or not, i don't care anymore. 

Hoping to have a better day, but my employer already pissed me off with her text message in the morning. I need to relax. I'm finishing my book soon i need some suggestions for my next one. Anyone knows something good to read???????

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

https://www.familyresource.com/pregnancy/birth/cramping-early-pregnancy-symptom

well well well...............


----------



## babydream

Well, well...MC good signs then, fx for you. 

No symptoms for me, i think i'll only test around the 23rd if af is late.


----------



## PJ32

Ooooh my stabbing pains in the nether regions yesterday! and I keep getting a pain in my right groin (this is baby #3) thought it was appendicitis so had a scan and I was ovulating that day! 

MC everything crossed for you chick!

Also I have just read that the cervix will pretty much always go low and hard after Ov pregnant or not and will only rise as the weeks go on, so I am not sure if this is a good sign or not mmmmmm! Time will tell


----------



## mothercabbage

good luck to us all then, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PJ32

mothercabbage said:


> good luck to us all then, xxxxxxxxx

Yay :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## PJ32

babydream said:


> Morning ding dongs!
> 
> Mc well done for resisting to test, i do believe it's much better left until af due (or at least until you can).
> 
> Coral, i've no idea about cp i tried but can't do it myself, i don't know what's low and closed or high and open, i'm totally daft. i felt a bit of cm last night, like when you have some discharge but never leaked just had the sensation.
> 
> Ladybeautiful, opk made me nutts this month, can temp cause i work a few nightshift a week so can't do it consistently. I lack of cm unfortunately, top it up with lubs so can't rely on that either. My only hope was opk the bugger.
> 
> We b'd the other night and gosh i felt like i was gonna pee myself all the way. What does that mean? My bladder deff wasn't full. We b'd last night too but didn't feel that. We try to do it in doggy style most of the time, they say that's the best cause OH can get closest to the cervix in that position but couldn't be bothered with the softcup, just put my bum on pillows and read my book. I was also told it's better if we have an orgasm after OH finishes his stuff to suck all the swimmers in. so that's done for the months too. I just hope we did everything we can cause i'm fed up and ready to give up +opk or not, i don't care anymore.
> 
> Hoping to have a better day, but my employer already pissed me off with her text message in the morning. I need to relax. I'm finishing my book soon i need some suggestions for my next one. Anyone knows something good to read???????
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

a book called the historian is good, about vampires and stuff.

Youve changed yoru avatar, whats the cats name? Very pretty xx


----------



## mothercabbage

i love vampire stories, might give that one a go myself! i love twilight saga! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello Ding dongs! Gonna catch up on the posts. EXCITED for all you testing soon, Don't care what any of you say, not matter how you feel or don't feel pregnant. You all have a great chance of BFP, and If you don't get it this month, then we will all be able to help each other deal with disappointment and gear up to another cycle. If I didn't have you lot, I'm not sure I would be bothering to try again this cycle. I have very little PMA in all honesty, but I won't be defeated. I'm gonna get up and try and try again. If O happens the same time as last month, I have a big weekend of :sex: lol Better get geared up lol x

My temp is gradually returning to my pre O normal, and CM is starting to increase.


----------



## mothercabbage

sounds like a plan tink!!! if i am out this cycle at least i know i have you to go next cycle with:kiss: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> sounds like a plan tink!!! if i am out this cycle at least i know i have you to go next cycle with:kiss: xxxxxxxxxxx

Awww :hugs: MC :kiss: You guys are the best! What's your plan with testing now? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and I need to add, I also LOVE the Twilight saga! The books are amazing, but the films I'm not massive on. I watch them to indulge in a little Edward time lol but glad I read the books first.

Babydream, hope your feeling better today hun :hugs: x

Oh and the girls talking about CP, did you know your cervix can change position in the space of hours? Its not really a sign to go on when predicting pregnancy, as it may only drop and open once AF begins. Its only really usefull along with other signs to pinpoint O etc. x


----------



## Damita

Still haven't ovulated ladies... I am so confused right now...


----------



## LEW32

Morning Dongers and welcome all newcomers!

@Amy :hugs: hun! I am so sorry and hope you are holding up well!

@Tink- Yay, you are already gearing up for the next round! We need you here with us, so please keep up that PMA!!! We love ya! :kiss:

I am anxiously awaiting MC's next test! I think I really should wait until AT LEAST 
10DPO- which would be Friday I think. I SOOOO want to test tomorrow though!

@MC- I think your symptoms are GOOD signs....I have been having the same exact symptoms! Cramping and serious back aches....although it still could be a UTI - hoping ot get results back today.


----------



## babydream

thanks PJ i'll check it out. Her name is Mimi, she's got a brother called George, i'll put one up with both. xxxx


----------



## LEW32

@Damita- have your OPKs been getting any darker? What time of day are you testing? I found that I got better results mid-afternoon instead of FMU.

Good Luck hun!


----------



## pk2of8

Good Morning girlies!

well, i have got a LO sick at home today. great. don't know if she'll let me get a run in this morning. she doesn't like to be left alone at all. 

MC, we all thought you were still in the game for this cycle, so i'm glad you found that article to cheer you up! :winkwink: books...i love the "Outlander" series by Diana Gabaldon... i recently got a book called "The Doctor and the Diva". I haven't read it yet, but my sister got the same book and devoured it in a day and a half, said it was excellent, so i'm looking forward to that one. 

poppy, maybe the dream is a good sign for you hun! :happydance: i've been having more dreams lately too, although i can't recall them just at the moment. otherwise, i'm still in the same boat with you girls...virtually no symptoms to speak of. i'm having more cm than i usually do after Ov...i'm usually pretty dry, but been more "creamy" (sorry tmi :blush:) last several days, so not sure what's up with that, but i don't "feel" anything. gggrrrr. maybe that's good overall though b/c i'm less stressed this way. if i was having more "symptoms" i'd be a lot more stressed and worried about it non-stop like last month.

tink, i'm kind of where you are too...not very pma but determined to keep at it until successful. 

i'll be 10dpo on fri...tempted to test that morning b/c i HATE having to drive in to the office on fridays and it would make my day SO MUCH better if i had a little faint line that morning. but it would make it worse if i didn't...although part of me feels if it's already going to be a bad day, i'd almost rather have the worst of it all at once and get it out of the way... if that makes sense??:wacko:

oh, and i'm sorry i didn't say so yesterday, but welcome to our new girls! i've already added you to the list on the first post! we're glad to have you! :flower::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

oh NO!!!!!! im team jacob!!!!!!!!! books were fantastic ive read them all, brill ending but must admit the films were a little dissapointing, jacob though!!!!! wow!:headspin:
gonna test tomorrow i think, if its bfn again ill leave it 2 days again unless witch comes of course! as for CP i dont even know what it feels like never mind whether its high low hard or soft! is it wise to be poking around up there too?? id probably give myself an infection or something,and if it changes all the time i think ill leave it alone lol xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

hey guys sorry its been a long night
we were called back to hospital at 0100 this morning to say he had deteriated he was on cpap suffering from pneumonia his lungs were failing carbon dioxide levels were hitting the roof he was fighting for his life and they gave him the last rites so we were to go and say goodbyes.
they took the wires off him and machine for him to drift off completely that was at 0430 this morning

at 0730 he was sat up in bed eating porridge!!!!!!! i just cant believe it
hes not out of the woods yet but after being resusciated twice in ambulance
chaplain giving last rites at 0400 this morning
hes on a drip and hes indestructible xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

mrsamyrach said:


> hey guys sorry its been a long night
> we were called back to hospital at 0100 this morning to say he had deteriated he was on cpap suffering from pneumonia his lungs were failing carbon dioxide levels were hitting the roof he was fighting for his life and they gave him the last rites so we were to go and say goodbyes.
> they took the wires off him and machine for him to drift off completely that was at 0430 this morning
> 
> at 0730 he was sat up in bed eating porridge!!!!!!! i just cant believe it
> hes not out of the woods yet but after being resusciated twice in ambulance
> chaplain giving last rites at 0400 this morning
> hes on a drip and hes indestructible xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

aww amy!!! such wonderful news!!! so glad to hear it!! yay!:happydance: well, if it's not your time, then it's just not your time...:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

that better news amy!!!! :happydance: :hug: xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

:happydance: That's great news :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

damita, maybe the drop in your temps the last couple of days means you are on the verge of Ov??? don't stop dtd!!! :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Thanks hunny, I am so confused, I never ovulate this late, fingers crossed for the next few days :hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

PK if you dont mind me asking, where in Florida are you from? I too live in Florida.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> hey guys sorry its been a long night
> we were called back to hospital at 0100 this morning to say he had deteriated he was on cpap suffering from pneumonia his lungs were failing carbon dioxide levels were hitting the roof he was fighting for his life and they gave him the last rites so we were to go and say goodbyes.
> they took the wires off him and machine for him to drift off completely that was at 0430 this morning
> 
> at 0730 he was sat up in bed eating porridge!!!!!!! i just cant believe it
> hes not out of the woods yet but after being resusciated twice in ambulance
> chaplain giving last rites at 0400 this morning
> hes on a drip and hes indestructible xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:happydance: So pleased!!!!!!!!!! I've been praying for you all. :coffee: sit down and have a nice cuppa. You've had an awful night, and I'm sending massive loads of :hug: to you! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> Thanks hunny, I am so confused, I never ovulate this late, fingers crossed for the next few days :hugs:

Oh hun, must be driving you nuts! Charting does't always give a good picture of whats happening. Keep up the :spermy: for good measure and try and chill out. You have had a really stressful month haven't you? Have you a little free time soon indulge in some stuff that relaxes you? :hugs: x


----------



## pk2of8

TTC2308 said:


> PK if you dont mind me asking, where in Florida are you from? I too live in Florida.

no that's fine :flower: i'm from Orlando, but currently living in St. Augustine. We love it here, but that's why i'm always complaining about long drives :winkwink: we just moved here in August and I still go back "home" for a lot of things and on Fridays for work...:dohh:

oops...editing...meant to ask, where are you in FL hun?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> oh NO!!!!!! im team jacob!!!!!!!!! books were fantastic ive read them all, brill ending but must admit the films were a little dissapointing, jacob though!!!!! wow!:headspin:
> gonna test tomorrow i think, if its bfn again ill leave it 2 days again unless witch comes of course! as for CP i dont even know what it feels like never mind whether its high low hard or soft! is it wise to be poking around up there too?? id probably give myself an infection or something,and if it changes all the time i think ill leave it alone lol xxx

lol Well I am I'm team Edward until Jacob takes his top off... :blush: lol

Checking CP if fine but you need to scrub up first. I personally think my scrubbed fingers are less worrying than DH's ding dong :rofl: I can see it now "hey DH, get the antibacterial wash out and scrub your manhood first please" lol Don't get me wrong, hubby takes regular showers and everything :haha: Oh poor DH, talking about him like this :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@PK :hugs: for all the trying and not being successful x

@Lew, let us know your results hun. x


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> oh NO!!!!!! im team jacob!!!!!!!!! books were fantastic ive read them all, brill ending but must admit the films were a little dissapointing, jacob though!!!!! wow!:headspin:
> gonna test tomorrow i think, if its bfn again ill leave it 2 days again unless witch comes of course! as for CP i dont even know what it feels like never mind whether its high low hard or soft! is it wise to be poking around up there too?? id probably give myself an infection or something,and if it changes all the time i think ill leave it alone lol xxx
> 
> lol Well I am I'm team Edward until Jacob takes his top off... :blush: lol
> 
> Checking CP if fine but you need to scrub up first. I personally think my scrubbed fingers are less worrying than DH's ding dong :rofl: I can see it now "hey DH, get the antibacterial wash out and scrub your manhood first please" lol Don't get me wrong, hubby takes regular showers and everything :haha: Oh poor DH, talking about him like this :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## China girl

mrsamyrach said:


> hey guys sorry its been a long night
> we were called back to hospital at 0100 this morning to say he had deteriated he was on cpap suffering from pneumonia his lungs were failing carbon dioxide levels were hitting the roof he was fighting for his life and they gave him the last rites so we were to go and say goodbyes.
> they took the wires off him and machine for him to drift off completely that was at 0430 this morning
> 
> at 0730 he was sat up in bed eating porridge!!!!!!! i just cant believe it
> hes not out of the woods yet but after being resusciated twice in ambulance
> chaplain giving last rites at 0400 this morning
> hes on a drip and hes indestructible xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh mrsamy....that is FANTASTIC news!!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

so any1 got any bfps cant be arsed to read back x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey China! Everything ok with you? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> so any1 got any bfps cant be arsed to read back x

Nope, but you have lots of people saying how pleased they are for you, and they are thinking of you! x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> so any1 got any bfps cant be arsed to read back x
> 
> Nope, but you have lots of people saying how pleased they are for you, and they are thinking of you! xClick to expand...

thankyou so much guys its been a terrible 12 hours im shattered and my fecking nose is stuffed up and sore boobies still xx

really thought he was a goner last night xxxxxxx


----------



## TTC2308

pk2of8 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> PK if you dont mind me asking, where in Florida are you from? I too live in Florida.
> 
> no that's fine :flower: i'm from Orlando, but currently living in St. Augustine. We love it here, but that's why i'm always complaining about long drives :winkwink: we just moved here in August and I still go back "home" for a lot of things and on Fridays for work...:dohh:
> 
> oops...editing...meant to ask, where are you in FL hun?Click to expand...

I live about 30 minutes west of Jacksonville. I am about and hour to an hour and half from you.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> so any1 got any bfps cant be arsed to read back x
> 
> Nope, but you have lots of people saying how pleased they are for you, and they are thinking of you! xClick to expand...
> 
> thankyou so much guys its been a terrible 12 hours im shattered and my fecking nose is stuffed up and sore boobies still xx
> 
> really thought he was a goner last night xxxxxxxClick to expand...

You sound run down girly, have a nice shower and pull on your cowprint specials! :hugs: x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> so any1 got any bfps cant be arsed to read back x
> 
> Nope, but you have lots of people saying how pleased they are for you, and they are thinking of you! xClick to expand...
> 
> thankyou so much guys its been a terrible 12 hours im shattered and my fecking nose is stuffed up and sore boobies still xx
> 
> really thought he was a goner last night xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> You sound run down girly, have a nice shower and pull on your cowprint specials! :hugs: xClick to expand...

already on luv x


----------



## pk2of8

TTC2308 said:


> I live about 30 minutes west of Jacksonville. I am about and hour to an hour and half from you.

oh wow! really close! we're only about 20 mins from jacksonville!! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> hey guys sorry its been a long night
> we were called back to hospital at 0100 this morning to say he had deteriated he was on cpap suffering from pneumonia his lungs were failing carbon dioxide levels were hitting the roof he was fighting for his life and they gave him the last rites so we were to go and say goodbyes.
> they took the wires off him and machine for him to drift off completely that was at 0430 this morning
> 
> at 0730 he was sat up in bed eating porridge!!!!!!! i just cant believe it
> hes not out of the woods yet but after being resusciated twice in ambulance
> chaplain giving last rites at 0400 this morning
> hes on a drip and hes indestructible xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Amazing news Amy :happydance: what a fighter... tough as old boots :hugs: bless, must of been terrible for everyone this morning, bet your shattered? glad he's ok xx

Stuffy nose & boobs still? FX for you sweetie xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> hey guys sorry its been a long night
> we were called back to hospital at 0100 this morning to say he had deteriated he was on cpap suffering from pneumonia his lungs were failing carbon dioxide levels were hitting the roof he was fighting for his life and they gave him the last rites so we were to go and say goodbyes.
> they took the wires off him and machine for him to drift off completely that was at 0430 this morning
> 
> at 0730 he was sat up in bed eating porridge!!!!!!! i just cant believe it
> hes not out of the woods yet but after being resusciated twice in ambulance
> chaplain giving last rites at 0400 this morning
> hes on a drip and hes indestructible xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Amazing news Amy :happydance: what a fighter... tough as old boots :hugs: bless, must of been terrible for everyone this morning, bet your shattered? glad he's ok xx
> 
> Stuffy nose & boobs still? FX for you sweetie xxClick to expand...

the nipples have been sore since 3dpo stuffy nose last night but that could be with upset x


----------



## eesoja81

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> hey guys sorry its been a long night
> we were called back to hospital at 0100 this morning to say he had deteriated he was on cpap suffering from pneumonia his lungs were failing carbon dioxide levels were hitting the roof he was fighting for his life and they gave him the last rites so we were to go and say goodbyes.
> they took the wires off him and machine for him to drift off completely that was at 0430 this morning
> 
> at 0730 he was sat up in bed eating porridge!!!!!!! i just cant believe it
> hes not out of the woods yet but after being resusciated twice in ambulance
> chaplain giving last rites at 0400 this morning
> hes on a drip and hes indestructible xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Amazing news Amy :happydance: what a fighter... tough as old boots :hugs: bless, must of been terrible for everyone this morning, bet your shattered? glad he's ok xx
> 
> Stuffy nose & boobs still? FX for you sweetie xxClick to expand...
> 
> the nipples have been sore since 3dpo stuffy nose last night but that could be with upset xClick to expand...

Hang in there-sounds like he's through the worst of it. You seem like such a strong woman-keep your chin up and hopefully the girls on here will put a smile on your face today :hugs:

At least you have some promising symptoms!!!:thumbup:


----------



## eesoja81

Good morning ladies!!! I did truly read through all of the pages I missed from yesterday and this morning-lots of good conversations!

A few of you were talking about whether or not you tell people about ttc-we made the mistake a few months back of telling DH's side, and they literally were talking about my ovulation at the dinner table-get this-when I wasn't even there!!! Then my sister in law just gave birth to twins, and she emails me weekly about her dreams, what I'm taking, etc-anything to remind me I'm not pregnant yet. The other s-i-l talks constantly about how she got pregnant w/both of hers the first month. I just want to take it back so bad that we told them-just leave us in peace, you know?

One more thing-woke up at 6am with really, really strong cramping way low in my abdomen. Not AF, not O, just pains-trying not to symptom spot, trying not to symptom spot...


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey China! Everything ok with you? x

I'm doing a lot better. I was having some family issues, but its getting better.
Trying to stay focused on the positive. Its hard, but I can't stress over things I have no control over.


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> hey guys sorry its been a long night
> we were called back to hospital at 0100 this morning to say he had deteriated he was on cpap suffering from pneumonia his lungs were failing carbon dioxide levels were hitting the roof he was fighting for his life and they gave him the last rites so we were to go and say goodbyes.
> they took the wires off him and machine for him to drift off completely that was at 0430 this morning
> 
> at 0730 he was sat up in bed eating porridge!!!!!!! i just cant believe it
> hes not out of the woods yet but after being resusciated twice in ambulance
> chaplain giving last rites at 0400 this morning
> hes on a drip and hes indestructible xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Amazing news Amy :happydance: what a fighter... tough as old boots :hugs: bless, must of been terrible for everyone this morning, bet your shattered? glad he's ok xx
> 
> Stuffy nose & boobs still? FX for you sweetie xxClick to expand...
> 
> the nipples have been sore since 3dpo stuffy nose last night but that could be with upset xClick to expand...

Im rooting for you anyways, you deserve this Amy, i know we all do, but 11yrs trying n a loss... if anymore needs a break you do :hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

G'morning ladies! :)


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Im rooting for you anyways, you deserve this Amy, i know we all do, but 11yrs trying n a loss... if anymore needs a break you do :hugs:

Here! Here!! (or is it hear hear??) :happydance::happydance:

:hugs: of course hoping and praying for the best for all of us, but i'm with poppy on this Amy...putting in extra prayers for you sweetie! you're an amazing woman for keeping up for so long...you deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon all just took a cheapie test at OH request and got an evil evap,a line came up on test (we couldnt make our minds up whether it had colour)when i went back to it the 2nd line had gone..so feck knows....all the same test...idk what to think...
 



Attached Files:







P121010_13.550001.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 12









P121010_13.560001.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 11









P121010_13.560002.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## poppy666

OMG MC i seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee a line :happydance: I know the blue testers are well known for evaps but not the pink one's?

Tooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited here woooooot lmao x


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja81 said:


> Good morning ladies!!! I did truly read through all of the pages I missed from yesterday and this morning-lots of good conversations!
> 
> A few of you were talking about whether or not you tell people about ttc-we made the mistake a few months back of telling DH's side, and they literally were talking about my ovulation at the dinner table-get this-when I wasn't even there!!! Then my sister in law just gave birth to twins, and she emails me weekly about her dreams, what I'm taking, etc-anything to remind me I'm not pregnant yet. The other s-i-l talks constantly about how she got pregnant w/both of hers the first month. I just want to take it back so bad that we told them-just leave us in peace, you know?
> 
> One more thing-woke up at 6am with really, really strong cramping way low in my abdomen. Not AF, not O, just pains-trying not to symptom spot, trying not to symptom spot...

i feel for ya eesoja...as much as i love my best friend and my sister, i'm wishing i hadn't said anything to them either. my sister has been more cautious in questioning and i think i've steered her off (at least for a bit), but i'm to the point of avoiding my friend b/c of all the negative type of questioning. :nope: i feel terrible about it...i'll probably call her later this week, but i'm not ready to yet. people can be so insensitive, and i think family are the worst about it b/c they feel entitled to be nosy, ya know? eh well...we just deal with it as best we can and keep trying. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

This is it inverted and its still there lmao x [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/P121010_13_560001-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> afternoon all just took a cheapie test at OH request and got an evil evap,a line came up on test (we couldnt make our minds up whether it had colour)when i went back to it the 2nd line had gone..so feck knows....all the same test...idk what to think...

i think you may have it MC!!!!!! WOW!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I've seen sites with lots of pics of the IC tests and the colors are SO VERY FAINT on the positives, you almost can't see it until much much later (like a week after af due), so i think you may have it!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> This is it inverted and its still there lmao x [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/P121010_13_560001-1.jpg[/IMG]

:yipee::yipee::yipee: YES YES YES!!! i still see it too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

but the line has gone off the test now! just an indent where the line was...:wacko: will do frer with fmu and see wot happens...FX still think that line had no colour, it looked more grey than pink,,but i am quite excited! :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Ive come over all emotional :rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> but the line has gone off the test now! just an indent where the line was...:wacko: will do frer with fmu and see wot happens...FX still think that line had no colour, it looked more grey than pink,,but i am quite excited! :yipee:

Piddle on some more sticks tonight hold your bladder n dont drink :haha: Im sure colour will come as you get further on your only dpo10 :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Ive come over all emotional :rofl::rofl:

is that my doing? thanx for invert xxxxxxx


----------



## Groovychick

Best of luck girls! :dust:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ive come over all emotional :rofl::rofl:
> 
> is that my doing? thanx for invert xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Yeah you daft sod lol, proper excited :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Im rooting for you anyways, you deserve this Amy, i know we all do, but 11yrs trying n a loss... if anymore needs a break you do :hugs:
> 
> Here! Here!! (or is it hear hear??) :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs: of course hoping and praying for the best for all of us, but i'm with poppy on this Amy...putting in extra prayers for you sweetie! you're an amazing woman for keeping up for so long...you deserve it! :hugs:Click to expand...

cheers hun but last thing on my mind at mo xx


----------



## mothercabbage

well i hope this is it, i cant see it though still feel like af coming and that test is just staring back at me with ONE line....HHhmmm.gonna go girls my head done in will check in after tea/dinner/supper..you know what i mean..lol xxx


----------



## Mojitogirly

Hey ladies, just a quickie as im on my phone sneakily at work! Mrsamy, was sorry to hear about your grandfather but things sound a bit more positive! X i have prob a really stupid question, but you know everyone talks about dpo? Well when do u start counting from? I had my lh surge via smiley face on my clearblue digi ov test on 2nd oct so do i count from then or from 3rd? Got my surge around 2pm so know i coulda o'd later that day or sun, just im startin to get itchy feet about testing! (I know!) hope everyone's good! :D :D :D :D :D x x x


----------



## eesoja81

Oh, MC!!! All of my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! Can't wait til tomorrow am!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Yippee MC that looks promising!!!! Excited and fingers crossed and glued for you!!!!!!!! :D :D :D


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Ive come over all emotional :rofl::rofl:

i've been emotional all morning too poppy...maybe we are having symptoms??? :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Mojitogirly said:


> Hey ladies, just a quickie as im on my phone sneakily at work! Mrsamy, was sorry to hear about your grandfather but things sound a bit more positive! X i have prob a really stupid question, but you know everyone talks about dpo? Well when do u start counting from? I had my lh surge via smiley face on my clearblue digi ov test on 2nd oct so do i count from then or from 3rd? Got my surge around 2pm so know i coulda o'd later that day or sun, just im startin to get itchy feet about testing! (I know!) hope everyone's good! :D :D :D :D :D x x x

hey sweetie...dpo starts the day after Ov, so if you consider Ov day "0", then the next day is 1dpo. So Oct 2nd smiley...not sure if those work the same as opk's. if they do, then i would say most likely you ov'd on 3rd oct, so your 1dpo would be 4th oct. but i could be wrong b/c i'm not familiar with the clearblue digi ov tests. anybody else know??


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ive come over all emotional :rofl::rofl:
> 
> i've been emotional all morning too poppy...maybe we are having symptoms??? :happydance::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

Lets hope so PK :thumbup: but no symptoms apart from the occassional jabbing or cramping lower down, be amazing if there is a few BFPs in this month will be an encouragement for everyone else to stick with it into November :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Cab, I def see a line! OMG I'm sooooo excited for you!:happydance::happydance: I'm praying that it is and gets darker tomorrow!!!:hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

Off to work for a nice long day:wacko: Enjoy the rest of the day, ladies! DD's 4th B-day tomorrow, would love to give her a big sister book, but, maybe for Christmas :winkwink: Hopefully I get a chance to check in tonight or tomorrow, before ANOTHER long day at work! Love and baby dust :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Lets hope so PK :thumbup: but no symptoms apart from the occassional jabbing or cramping lower down, be amazing if there is a few BFPs in this month will be an encouragement for everyone else to stick with it into November :hugs:

yeah, it's true when i'm really having nothing. :wacko: but i agree...we'll keep fx and it will be encouraging to see the other bfp's! :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

mrsamyrach said:


> hey guys sorry its been a long night
> we were called back to hospital at 0100 this morning to say he had deteriated he was on cpap suffering from pneumonia his lungs were failing carbon dioxide levels were hitting the roof he was fighting for his life and they gave him the last rites so we were to go and say goodbyes.
> they took the wires off him and machine for him to drift off completely that was at 0430 this morning
> 
> at 0730 he was sat up in bed eating porridge!!!!!!! i just cant believe it
> hes not out of the woods yet but after being resusciated twice in ambulance
> chaplain giving last rites at 0400 this morning
> hes on a drip and hes indestructible xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Mrs amy thats F**king wkd news huni, so pleased for you and your family, I could :cry: with happiness, keep your chin up I'm sure all will be well:thumbup:


----------



## LEW32

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!
:wohoo:
MC....that looks like a line to me...I SEEEEEEEEEEEE it! I will be praying that it gets darker for you tomorrow morning...

Or tonight- wanna :test: tonight? come on...wanna wanna?
:happydance::bunny::happydance:

So exciting....now I wanna test! MC- what sensitivity was the cheapie you took?


----------



## pk2of8

hope you have a good day at work eesoja :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

OMG OMG Mothercabbage I can see a line too:yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:, Really hope that gets darker for you.

I'm soooo tempted to test tomorrow, really don't know what to do!


----------



## LEW32

Daisys_mummy said:


> OMG OMG Mothercabbage I can see a line too:yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:, Really hope that gets darker for you.
> 
> I'm soooo tempted to test tomorrow, really don't know what to do!

Me too!!!!
I have some 25mui cheapies I could waste- although you are 1 day ahead of me also.....

I may need to hide the tests....MC you are giving us alot of hope :hugs:


----------



## Mojitogirly

OMG MC I def see it! Did you use FMU for those? Argh im so excited for you! :D i might try testin 2moro now :D x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> hey guys sorry its been a long night
> we were called back to hospital at 0100 this morning to say he had deteriated he was on cpap suffering from pneumonia his lungs were failing carbon dioxide levels were hitting the roof he was fighting for his life and they gave him the last rites so we were to go and say goodbyes.
> they took the wires off him and machine for him to drift off completely that was at 0430 this morning
> 
> at 0730 he was sat up in bed eating porridge!!!!!!! i just cant believe it
> hes not out of the woods yet but after being resusciated twice in ambulance
> chaplain giving last rites at 0400 this morning
> hes on a drip and hes indestructible xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Mrs amy thats F**king wkd news huni, so pleased for you and your family, I could :cry: with happiness, keep your chin up I'm sure all will be well:thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks but to be honest if a get a bfn this month im not bothered got enough on my plate with george xxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

I have frer ones, might just test tomorrow, get it out of the way then I can stop stressing about it:haha:


----------



## LEW32

Mojitogirly said:


> OMG MC I def see it! Did you use FMU for those? Argh im so excited for you! :D i might try testin 2moro now :D x

How many DPO are you Mojito?


----------



## poppy666

Im laughing back here cos all i can see is little yellow men dancing around :rofl::rofl: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Ok im off to make tea, see all you lovely ladies later :hugs:

ps i feel like testing myself but its too early :cry:


----------



## Hopes314

I am just getting so excited for everyone! I wish I was in the TWW with you all.:blush:

MC I can't wait to see another test there was a clear clear line there!

Amy I'm so glad everything worked out for you!! Now you just need your BFP!


Well I am CD12 today and actually still did not O, despite the fact that I've had EWCM since like CD8. Yesterday my temp dropped an entire degree (down to 96.6) and then today it dropped ANOTHER half a degree on top of that (down to 96.2 now) What does that mean.. that I have hypothermia? lol No, really.. is that normal? (my typical questionnnn) check out my chart ,what do you think... ugh.
The main reason I am temping this month is to make sure that I really do O. Just reassurance I guess. But all these temps, stressful.


----------



## pk2of8

Hopes314 said:


> I am just getting so excited for everyone! I wish I was in the TWW with you all.:blush:
> 
> MC I can't wait to see another test there was a clear clear line there!
> 
> Amy I'm so glad everything worked out for you!! Now you just need your BFP!
> 
> 
> Well I am CD12 today and actually still did not O, despite the fact that I've had EWCM since like CD8. Yesterday my temp dropped an entire degree (down to 96.6) and then today it dropped ANOTHER half a degree on top of that (down to 96.2 now) What does that mean.. that I have hypothermia? lol No, really.. is that normal? (my typical questionnnn) check out my chart ,what do you think... ugh.
> The main reason I am temping this month is to make sure that I really do O. Just reassurance I guess. But all these temps, stressful.

temping is stressful for me too hopes! first time i've tried it. wow, those are some huge drops for you! are you doing it at the same time each morning?? the one time i had a really huge drop like that it was b/c i temped at much earlier in the am than i had been doing it. for me, i'm finding it's much better if i wake too early (b/c i've learned i awaken many times in the night) is to not look at the clock...just go back to sleep and i get a more stable (thus i think more accurate) reading if i temp at my normal time, versus when i accidentally woke up too early. but i'm thinking that if i get af this time, that i'm going to change my waking/temping time. it sort of accidentally happened/got stuck at 4:30am and i don't want to change it mid-cycle, so if no bfp for me, then i'm going to try moving it to 5:30am. i normally get up at 6am but on fridays i have to get up at 5:30 so that's why.


----------



## Hopes314

pk2of8 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> I am just getting so excited for everyone! I wish I was in the TWW with you all.:blush:
> 
> MC I can't wait to see another test there was a clear clear line there!
> 
> Amy I'm so glad everything worked out for you!! Now you just need your BFP!
> 
> 
> Well I am CD12 today and actually still did not O, despite the fact that I've had EWCM since like CD8. Yesterday my temp dropped an entire degree (down to 96.6) and then today it dropped ANOTHER half a degree on top of that (down to 96.2 now) What does that mean.. that I have hypothermia? lol No, really.. is that normal? (my typical questionnnn) check out my chart ,what do you think... ugh.
> The main reason I am temping this month is to make sure that I really do O. Just reassurance I guess. But all these temps, stressful.
> 
> temping is stressful for me too hopes! first time i've tried it. wow, those are some huge drops for you! are you doing it at the same time each morning?? the one time i had a really huge drop like that it was b/c i temped at much earlier in the am than i had been doing it. for me, i'm finding it's much better if i wake too early (b/c i've learned i awaken many times in the night) is to not look at the clock...just go back to sleep and i get a more stable (thus i think more accurate) reading if i temp at my normal time, versus when i accidentally woke up too early. but i'm thinking that if i get af this time, that i'm going to change my waking/temping time. it sort of accidentally happened/got stuck at 4:30am and i don't want to change it mid-cycle, so if no bfp for me, then i'm going to try moving it to 5:30am. i normally get up at 6am but on fridays i have to get up at 5:30 so that's why.Click to expand...


I actually switched around my sleep pattern prior to temping, and made sure I went to bed early enough that I would definitely still be asleep at 5am, when my husband gets up for work. So, when his alarm goes off at 5 I temp right then. So its been very very consistent timing. Just crazy!


----------



## babydream

Hi girls,

Amy I'm so glad things got better with your grandad, it must have been really scary.

Well, I've got news! As you might know I'm a nanny and the kids' mum is a gp. She had a look at my tummy and she recons it's a type of hernia. So I've booked a visit to my own gp for next week and will need a scan to confirm it, might need surgery but not necessarily. But it's a question of removing it before or after pregnancy. We talked about ttc and she said she never got a +opk but still got pregnant so I probably ovulated. So I'm gonna take it as I did and test before I go to gp on the 22nd. Until then let's symptom spot!!!


----------



## phoebe

hi ya girlys how are we all??? any good news yet??? hugs:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

babydream said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Amy I'm so glad things got better with your grandad, it must have been really scary.
> 
> Well, I've got news! As you might know I'm a nanny and the kids' mum is a gp. She had a look at my tummy and she recons it's a type of hernia. So I've booked a visit to my own gp for next week and will need a scan to confirm it, might need surgery but not necessarily. But it's a question of removing it before or after pregnancy. We talked about ttc and she said she never got a +opk but still got pregnant so I probably ovulated. So I'm gonna take it as I did and test before I go to gp on the 22nd. Until then let's symptom spot!!!

babydream, hope it all works out for you sweetie! :hugs: at least maybe now you know what's going on so you can come up with a plan on how to address it. :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Amy I'm so glad things got better with your grandad, it must have been really scary.
> 
> Well, I've got news! As you might know I'm a nanny and the kids' mum is a gp. She had a look at my tummy and she recons it's a type of hernia. So I've booked a visit to my own gp for next week and will need a scan to confirm it, might need surgery but not necessarily. But it's a question of removing it before or after pregnancy. We talked about ttc and she said she never got a +opk but still got pregnant so I probably ovulated. So I'm gonna take it as I did and test before I go to gp on the 22nd. Until then let's symptom spot!!!

awww babydreams thats ace news yay!!!!:happydance::happydance:good luck with sympton spotting hugs and fx'd for u xxxx


----------



## Gracemum

MC - the picture of your stick - it made me smile!


----------



## phoebe

:;7247490]I hope this is the right place to post... 

I'm Evan. 26, newly wed. TTC our #1. This is our fifth cycle (sixth or seventh really, but we've only been trying hard for five...) I'm taking prenatals, extra calcium, and baby asprin. This is our second month with Preseed. I have good CM- we have no known roadblocks, so I'm hoping this is our month! Good luck to everyone!! :)[/QUOTE]

hi evan and welcome to our crazy thread xxx:winkwink:


----------



## China girl

Hey ladies...:wave:

@PK...how is your daughter doing???

@Mc...looking good, I'm getting:yipee::yipee::yipee:

@Eesoja81...Try not to be too pissed with the in-laws. They are just excited for you and they probably don't even realize they working your nerves...:winkwink:

@Poppy...GIRL....don't you do it:holly: ( I just wanted to use that one..lol)

@Msamy...I know its hard, but lets keep that PMA...I believe with all my heart, things are going to work out...so big :hug:to you sweetie

@Babydream...:hugs:to you to, I hope its nothing serious.

To everyone.....:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Helloooooooooooooooo China Girl hows your :holly::rofl::rofl:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Helloooooooooooooooo China Girl hows your :holly::rofl::rofl:

Weeeeeell....since you asked, my :holly: are doing pretty good!!:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

@china girl and poppy :rofl::rofl::rofl: too funny!!!! lol :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

China girl said:


> Hey ladies...:wave:
> 
> @PK...how is your daughter doing???
> 
> @Mc...looking good, I'm getting:yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> @Eesoja81...Try not to be too pissed with the in-laws. They are just excited for you and they probably don't even realize they working your nerves...:winkwink:
> 
> @Poppy...GIRL....don't you do it:holly: ( I just wanted to use that one..lol)
> 
> @Msamy...I know its hard, but lets keep that PMA...I believe with all my heart, things are going to work out...so big :hug:to you sweetie
> 
> @Babydream...:hugs:to you to, I hope its nothing serious.
> 
> To everyone.....:dust::dust::dust::dust:

hey sweetie! :hugs: how are you doin' today? 

thanks for asking about my daughter...she's fine i think. she vomited once this morning, but she's been fine since then and held down some toast at lunch time, so i think she's ok and will be back to school tomorrow :thumbup:

but giiiiirrrrl....what're you doin' here??? takin' notes or somethin' on all the posts??? :rofl::rofl: that or you must have some kind of perfect memory or something!! lol :haha:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...:wave:
> 
> @PK...how is your daughter doing???
> 
> @Mc...looking good, I'm getting:yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> @Eesoja81...Try not to be too pissed with the in-laws. They are just excited for you and they probably don't even realize they working your nerves...:winkwink:
> 
> @Poppy...GIRL....don't you do it:holly: ( I just wanted to use that one..lol)
> 
> @Msamy...I know its hard, but lets keep that PMA...I believe with all my heart, things are going to work out...so big :hug:to you sweetie
> 
> @Babydream...:hugs:to you to, I hope its nothing serious.
> 
> To everyone.....:dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> hey sweetie! :hugs: how are you doin' today?
> 
> thanks for asking about my daughter...she's fine i think. she vomited once this morning, but she's been fine since then and held down some toast at lunch time, so i think she's ok and will be back to school tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> but giiiiirrrrl....what're you doin' here??? takin' notes or somethin' on all the posts??? :rofl::rofl: that or you must have some kind of perfect memory or something!! lol :haha:Click to expand...

Hush up PK:haha:...I did take notes so I wouldn't get the ladies mixed:-$
I'm doing good. Trying to study for an exam that I have to take this afternoon:confused:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...:wave:
> 
> @PK...how is your daughter doing???
> 
> @Mc...looking good, I'm getting:yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> @Eesoja81...Try not to be too pissed with the in-laws. They are just excited for you and they probably don't even realize they working your nerves...:winkwink:
> 
> @Poppy...GIRL....don't you do it:holly: ( I just wanted to use that one..lol)
> 
> @Msamy...I know its hard, but lets keep that PMA...I believe with all my heart, things are going to work out...so big :hug:to you sweetie
> 
> @Babydream...:hugs:to you to, I hope its nothing serious.
> 
> To everyone.....:dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> hey sweetie! :hugs: how are you doin' today?
> 
> thanks for asking about my daughter...she's fine i think. she vomited once this morning, but she's been fine since then and held down some toast at lunch time, so i think she's ok and will be back to school tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> but giiiiirrrrl....what're you doin' here??? takin' notes or somethin' on all the posts??? :rofl::rofl: that or you must have some kind of perfect memory or something!! lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hush up PK:haha:...I did take notes so I wouldn't get the ladies mixed:-$
> I'm doing good. Trying to study for an exam that I have to take this afternoon:confused:Click to expand...

Roflmao im laughing my tits off back here, nice one PK very observant :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mother of 4

poppy666 said:


> Mother of 4 said:
> 
> 
> I've only 1 day of nausea and that was the night before my :bfp:. Other than that since last week I've had lower back pain around the tail bone area. It's pretty uncomfortable. Just those symptoms and being exhausted...I was dozing off :sleep: by 630pm last night and asleep for good by 830pm. Being that this is number 5 I'm curious to see how this pregnancy will compare.
> 
> Welcome mother of 4 and congratulations on you BFP... so what DPO was you when you tested or did you wait for missed AF? only one symptom before you BFP? omg we watching for alsorts and im only on DPO2 lol xClick to expand...

I didn't get my first positive 'til I was 11 dpo...I tested at 10 dpo with and early digital and it was negative. My symptoms were sore breasts and the lower back pain. I started testing at 6 dpo so I had gotten plenty of negatives before the real positive. :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

China girl said:


> Hush up PK:haha:...I did take notes so I wouldn't get the ladies mixed:-$
> I'm doing good. Trying to study for an exam that I have to take this afternoon:confused:

:rofl::rofl: look at you! tellin' me to hush up! makin' all the rest of us look bad with your note-takin' and all!! :rofl::rofl: (aw shucks, you know i'm just teasing ya!! :winkwink::kiss:)

exam...blahhh...so glad i'm done with that! man, every once in a while i start thinking about going back to school for a doctorate...then i think about exams and research papers and i get rid of that "bright idea" real quick!! lol


----------



## poppy666

Damn my boobs are ok be it a bit fuller and my bra tighter, but thats common before we get our af's :dohh:

Oh and i got swelling just above my bikini line so the wicked witch is on her way :growlmad: but im ok will try better next month :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hush up PK:haha:...I did take notes so I wouldn't get the ladies mixed:-$
> I'm doing good. Trying to study for an exam that I have to take this afternoon:confused:
> 
> Roflmao im laughing my tits off back here, nice one PK very observant :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

yeah, you know i couldn't let that one slide by unnoticed! :rofl::rofl::rofl: but i luv ya china girl...i'm just messin' with ya! :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hush up PK:haha:...I did take notes so I wouldn't get the ladies mixed:-$
> I'm doing good. Trying to study for an exam that I have to take this afternoon:confused:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: look at you! tellin' me to hush up! makin' all the rest of us look bad with your note-takin' and all!! :rofl::rofl: (aw shucks, you know i'm just teasing ya!! :winkwink::kiss:)
> 
> exam...blahhh...so glad i'm done with that! man, every once in a while i start thinking about going back to school for a doctorate...then i think about exams and research papers and i get rid of that "bright idea" real quick!! lolClick to expand...

I fancy going back to college, i want to be an Embalmer :thumbup:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Damn my boobs are ok be it a bit fuller and my bra tighter, but thats common before we get our af's :dohh:
> 
> Oh and i got swelling just above my bikini line so the wicked witch is on her way :growlmad: but im ok will try better next month :hugs:

well, no way to know for sure yet poppy... we'll still have to wait and see! :friends: hang in there...just a few more days!!!


----------



## LEW32

Mother of 4 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mother of 4 said:
> 
> 
> I've only 1 day of nausea and that was the night before my :bfp:. Other than that since last week I've had lower back pain around the tail bone area. It's pretty uncomfortable. Just those symptoms and being exhausted...I was dozing off :sleep: by 630pm last night and asleep for good by 830pm. Being that this is number 5 I'm curious to see how this pregnancy will compare.
> 
> Welcome mother of 4 and congratulations on you BFP... so what DPO was you when you tested or did you wait for missed AF? only one symptom before you BFP? omg we watching for alsorts and im only on DPO2 lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I didn't get my first positive 'til I was 11 dpo...I tested at 10 dpo with and early digital and it was negative. My symptoms were sore breasts and the lower back pain. I started testing at 6 dpo so I had gotten plenty of negatives before the real positive. :dohh:Click to expand...

Thanks for the info motherof4! I am glad I am not the only one that started testing early! hehe (I secretly did one today after MC got her maybe postive...but its early yet- only 8 DPO)

I have had back pain since about 4DPO, but not sure if its a true symptom or not. I have noticed I am a bit more tired, but my :holly: aren't really sore. I kinda want them to be :rofl:

I hope you are feeling well! Can I ask, how often you dtd this cycle? (I can't imagine asking this of someone I KNOW let alone a stranger, but alas, here I am :dohh:)


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> I fancy going back to college, i want to be an Embalmer :thumbup:

for real????? an embalmer?? :flower:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hush up PK:haha:...I did take notes so I wouldn't get the ladies mixed:-$
> I'm doing good. Trying to study for an exam that I have to take this afternoon:confused:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: look at you! tellin' me to hush up! makin' all the rest of us look bad with your note-takin' and all!! :rofl::rofl: (aw shucks, you know i'm just teasing ya!! :winkwink::kiss:)
> 
> exam...blahhh...so glad i'm done with that! man, every once in a while i start thinking about going back to school for a doctorate...then i think about exams and research papers and i get rid of that "bright idea" real quick!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I fancy going back to college, i want to be an Embalmer :thumbup:Click to expand...

my best friend is the only embalmer in north yorkshire xx


----------



## poppy666

Oh cant we just waste one tomorrow :haha: I know!!! Wont get even a faint line before DPO10 :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hush up PK:haha:...I did take notes so I wouldn't get the ladies mixed:-$
> I'm doing good. Trying to study for an exam that I have to take this afternoon:confused:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: look at you! tellin' me to hush up! makin' all the rest of us look bad with your note-takin' and all!! :rofl::rofl: (aw shucks, you know i'm just teasing ya!! :winkwink::kiss:)
> 
> exam...blahhh...so glad i'm done with that! man, every once in a while i start thinking about going back to school for a doctorate...then i think about exams and research papers and i get rid of that "bright idea" real quick!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I fancy going back to college, i want to be an Embalmer :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> my best friend is the only embalmer in north yorkshire xxClick to expand...

Wish she was my best friend cos with what ive heard its 18mths training at Blackburn college and costs a fortune... but will do it one day ive always wanted to do that x


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hush up PK:haha:...I did take notes so I wouldn't get the ladies mixed:-$
> I'm doing good. Trying to study for an exam that I have to take this afternoon:confused:
> 
> Roflmao im laughing my tits off back here, nice one PK very observant :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, you know i couldn't let that one slide by unnoticed! :rofl::rofl::rofl: but i luv ya china girl...i'm just messin' with ya! :winkwink::hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:@pk & poppy....yall make my day!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

dunno pops they live in whitby hun xx


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hush up PK:haha:...I did take notes so I wouldn't get the ladies mixed:-$
> I'm doing good. Trying to study for an exam that I have to take this afternoon:confused:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: look at you! tellin' me to hush up! makin' all the rest of us look bad with your note-takin' and all!! :rofl::rofl: (aw shucks, you know i'm just teasing ya!! :winkwink::kiss:)
> 
> exam...blahhh...so glad i'm done with that! man, every once in a while i start thinking about going back to school for a doctorate...then i think about exams and research papers and i get rid of that "bright idea" real quick!! lolClick to expand...

I started late...had family first then started school. Its tough, but I'm making it. Only have 45 hours to go or 5 semesters left then I will have my accouting degree. I will have to go back and get my masters in accounting then get my CPA. But that's as far as I'm going!!


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Wish she was my best friend cos with what ive heard its 18mths training at Blackburn college and costs a fortune... but will do it one day ive always wanted to do that x

you should do it poppy if you've always wanted to! it's always worth going back if it's something you want to do and know you would enjoy! :hugs:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hush up PK:haha:...I did take notes so I wouldn't get the ladies mixed:-$
> I'm doing good. Trying to study for an exam that I have to take this afternoon:confused:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: look at you! tellin' me to hush up! makin' all the rest of us look bad with your note-takin' and all!! :rofl::rofl: (aw shucks, you know i'm just teasing ya!! :winkwink::kiss:)
> 
> exam...blahhh...so glad i'm done with that! man, every once in a while i start thinking about going back to school for a doctorate...then i think about exams and research papers and i get rid of that "bright idea" real quick!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I fancy going back to college, i want to be an Embalmer :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> my best friend is the only embalmer in north yorkshire xxClick to expand...
> 
> Wish she was my best friend cos with what ive heard its 18mths training at Blackburn college and costs a fortune... but will do it one day ive always wanted to do that xClick to expand...

Hmmm....that's an interesting choice....do they not offer grants or other types of programs to assist??


----------



## pk2of8

China girl said:


> I started late...had family first then started school. Its tough, but I'm making it. Only have 45 hours to go or 5 semesters left then I will have my accouting degree. I will have to go back and get my masters in accounting then get my CPA. But that's as far as I'm going!!

you can do it china girl! :happydance: it's all about sticking with the determination!! :winkwink: but you're more than halfway there now, so you can finish it! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

WHAT THE F**K DID I MISS?!?!?! OMG MC! OMG! MC! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :loopy: :loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Great missed all the excitement!!!!!! Oh MC my fingers, toes, arms, legs, hair, eyes...lol are all crossed that was the beginning of your BFP

Thats it, do a FRER at the crack of dawn and I'll meet you here :haha: 6:30 alright? Good. :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Mojitogirly

Evening ladies! Well iv decided im gonna test tomorrow just for fun! Think il be 11dpo but to be honest really feeling the af symptoms coming on, not due til sat but what the hell! :D :D :D il let you know how i get on! :) off to watch the scotland match now! Gonna get humped by spain but thats nothin unusual! Lol :D :D :D x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> WHAT THE F**K DID I MISS?!?!?! OMG MC! OMG! MC! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :loopy: :loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Great missed all the excitement!!!!!! Oh MC my fingers, toes, arms, legs, hair, eyes...lol are all crossed that was the beginning of your BFP
> 
> Thats it, do a FRER at the crack of dawn and I'll meet you here :haha: 6:30 alright? Good. :haha::haha::haha::haha:

Tink seriously DONT be crossing your legs missy you need those free :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Mojitogirly said:


> Evening ladies! Well iv decided im gonna test tomorrow just for fun! Think il be 11dpo but to be honest really feeling the af symptoms coming on, not due til sat but what the hell! :D :D :D il let you know how i get on! :) off to watch the scotland match now! Gonna get humped by spain but thats nothin unusual! Lol :D :D :D x

well fxxxxxx for you sweetie!!! :dust: for a nice clear line tomorrow!! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mojitogirly said:


> Evening ladies! Well iv decided im gonna test tomorrow just for fun! Think il be 11dpo but to be honest really feeling the af symptoms coming on, not due til sat but what the hell! :D :D :D il let you know how i get on! :) off to watch the scotland match now! Gonna get humped by spain but thats nothin unusual! Lol :D :D :D x

Two testers in the morning?!?! OMG I can't contain the excitement! Ditto with all the crossed body parts for you my girly! x


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hush up PK:haha:...I did take notes so I wouldn't get the ladies mixed:-$
> I'm doing good. Trying to study for an exam that I have to take this afternoon:confused:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: look at you! tellin' me to hush up! makin' all the rest of us look bad with your note-takin' and all!! :rofl::rofl: (aw shucks, you know i'm just teasing ya!! :winkwink::kiss:)
> 
> exam...blahhh...so glad i'm done with that! man, every once in a while i start thinking about going back to school for a doctorate...then i think about exams and research papers and i get rid of that "bright idea" real quick!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I fancy going back to college, i want to be an Embalmer :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> my best friend is the only embalmer in north yorkshire xxClick to expand...
> 
> Wish she was my best friend cos with what ive heard its 18mths training at Blackburn college and costs a fortune... but will do it one day ive always wanted to do that xClick to expand...
> 
> Hmmm....that's an interesting choice....do they not offer grants or other types of programs to assist??Click to expand...

Not really looked into it because i gave up all my time to bringing the boys up, but i want a career and embalming id love to do, so may look into it for next year :thumbup:


----------



## LEW32

YAY....2 testers for tomorrow- I am going to hop on extra early tomorrow and hopefully see some :bfp: !!!

I stupidly tested today with a dollar store test :dohh:

@Poppy- that IS an interesting profession! Go for it! I am sure it would always be in demand!


----------



## Mother of 4

LEW32 said:


> Mother of 4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mother of 4 said:
> 
> 
> I've only 1 day of nausea and that was the night before my :bfp:. Other than that since last week I've had lower back pain around the tail bone area. It's pretty uncomfortable. Just those symptoms and being exhausted...I was dozing off :sleep: by 630pm last night and asleep for good by 830pm. Being that this is number 5 I'm curious to see how this pregnancy will compare.
> 
> Welcome mother of 4 and congratulations on you BFP... so what DPO was you when you tested or did you wait for missed AF? only one symptom before you BFP? omg we watching for alsorts and im only on DPO2 lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I didn't get my first positive 'til I was 11 dpo...I tested at 10 dpo with and early digital and it was negative. My symptoms were sore breasts and the lower back pain. I started testing at 6 dpo so I had gotten plenty of negatives before the real positive. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info motherof4! I am glad I am not the only one that started testing early! hehe (I secretly did one today after MC got her maybe postive...but its early yet- only 8 DPO)
> 
> I have had back pain since about 4DPO, but not sure if its a true symptom or not. I have noticed I am a bit more tired, but my :holly: aren't really sore. I kinda want them to be :rofl:
> 
> I hope you are feeling well! Can I ask, how often you dtd this cycle? (I can't imagine asking this of someone I KNOW let alone a stranger, but alas, here I am :dohh:)Click to expand...

We just had :sex::sex: for 2 weeks straight minus 1 night to rest lol that way I knew I was covered, lol...I know they say not to so the sperm count is better but it only takes one! I was trying to read through all the pages on here but there were so many!! You ladies crack me up :rofl: I was reading through the posts where everyone was posting ages...so I'm 27 and my husband is 29. Where is everyone at with their testing?? Here is a picture of our family but it's almost 2 years old now:


----------



## poppy666

Awww thats a lovely family picture mother of 4 :hugs: I couldnt hold my dh down for 2 weeks :haha: was that straight after af?

My af due 19th so dunno when to start testing, wanna do it now but too early lol x


----------



## Mother of 4

poppy666 said:


> Awww thats a lovely family picture mother of 4 :hugs: I couldnt hold my dh down for 2 weeks :haha: was that straight after af?
> 
> My af due 19th so dunno when to start testing, wanna do it now but too early lol x

Yes...2 weeks straight after :af: minus 1 day...I have to add that in there...he got 1 day of rest :rofl:

I can't find what page MC picture is on but I see everyone is commenting on it...does anyone know what page it's on???


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hi Mother of 4 how are you doing! Great to see you back, love the picture! x


----------



## poppy666

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/419752-moving-19-oct-testers-thereabouts-289.html Here you go mother of 4 page 289 x


----------



## Mother of 4

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hi Mother of 4 how are you doing! Great to see you back, love the picture! x

You ladies left me lots to read through, lol...I haven't been on for a while...we had our nephews from Friday through Sunday so 7 kids total...we were pretty busy!! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you MC!! I've been fighting vomiting already. It's no fun...Monday night I almost passed out but vomited just in time for it to subside...last night I did everything I could to not get sick and thank god I just fell asleep. Other than that doing great. Can I add team ding dong to my signature ladies??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh please do, your part of the Team! 

@Lew, did you get your results hun? how are you feeling now? 
@poppy Embalming is such a worthwhile job, it means so much to the family. I found it a great comfort to visit my mum in the chapel of rest, she looked so beautiful! It meant a lot to me that somebody had cared for and prepared her body like that.


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> I started late...had family first then started school. Its tough, but I'm making it. Only have 45 hours to go or 5 semesters left then I will have my accouting degree. I will have to go back and get my masters in accounting then get my CPA. But that's as far as I'm going!!
> 
> you can do it china girl! :happydance: it's all about sticking with the determination!! :winkwink: but you're more than halfway there now, so you can finish it! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the encourgement!!!...I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. I am so excited, I will be a first generation graduate in my family:happydance:


----------



## China girl

> Not really looked into it because i gave up all my time to bringing the boys up, but i want a career and embalming id love to do, so may look into it for next year :thumbup:

Good for you poppy!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> I started late...had family first then started school. Its tough, but I'm making it. Only have 45 hours to go or 5 semesters left then I will have my accouting degree. I will have to go back and get my masters in accounting then get my CPA. But that's as far as I'm going!!
> 
> you can do it china girl! :happydance: it's all about sticking with the determination!! :winkwink: but you're more than halfway there now, so you can finish it! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the encourgement!!!...I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. I am so excited, I will be a first generation graduate in my family:happydance:Click to expand...

You have my admiration China! Thats gotta be so tough with kids in tow. I bet your family are so proud! x


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm come in here im hiding from facebook, my mates just been winding me :dohh: was talking about Spit roasting that i only knew what it ment 5yrs ago :haha: Then they said there was Duck roasting, Pig roast, Fly spit roast & Turkey roasting etc and told me to Google it cos id never heard of any other position, me being naive said 'do you use a Turkey?' OMG they all started crying with laughing, i was being serious they was taking the bloody piss :rofl::rofl:


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> I started late...had family first then started school. Its tough, but I'm making it. Only have 45 hours to go or 5 semesters left then I will have my accouting degree. I will have to go back and get my masters in accounting then get my CPA. But that's as far as I'm going!!
> 
> you can do it china girl! :happydance: it's all about sticking with the determination!! :winkwink: but you're more than halfway there now, so you can finish it! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the encourgement!!!...I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. I am so excited, I will be a first generation graduate in my family:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> You have my admiration China! Thats gotta be so tough with kids in tow. I bet your family are so proud! xClick to expand...

Thanks Tink!!!...my family is very proud. :dance:


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all :wave: hows everyone...poppy thats an ace job to do!!! id like to do that too i think, especially for the families. FX for testers tomorrow, mojito i think you were one, and lew maybe...well good luck to us all, im still treating that test earlier as evaps, that 2nd line had no colour and totally dissapeared after 5 mins. nevermind onto tomorrow though and we'll drag the frer bitch out!!!!!!!!! yea baby!!:holly:
and tink feel free to cross everything you have for us testing tomorrow, but we dont mind about your legs!! id like it better if they were left open for OH to get in there!!!:)


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Hmmm come in here im hiding from facebook, my mates just been winding me :dohh: was talking about Spit roasting that i only knew what it ment 5yrs ago :haha: Then they said there was Duck roasting, Pig roast, Fly spit roast & Turkey roasting etc and told me to Google it cos id never heard of any other position, me being naive said 'do you use a Turkey?' OMG they all started crying with laughing, i was being serious they was taking the bloody piss :rofl::rofl:

awwwww poppy you hide with us sweet...we wont laugh at ya!!! :hug:


----------



## LEW32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oooh please do, your part of the Team!
> 
> @Lew, did you get your results hun? how are you feeling now?
> @poppy Embalming is such a worthwhile job, it means so much to the family. I found it a great comfort to visit my mum in the chapel of rest, she looked so beautiful! It meant a lot to me that somebody had cared for and prepared her body like that.

No results yet......its frustrating! They make you leave your info on a darn machine and they are supposed to call you back....have not gotten a call! 
I feel better though tink....thanks! My back doens't hurt quite as bad and my stomach feels mostly normal. I sorta wanna keep some of my symptoms though just in case they are signs...:winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

MC I said that too about Tinks legs. lmao :haha: we so bad!!

Few testing tomorrow wooohooo so exciting and aww im staying reading some threads down here they still laughing their tits off on fb lol x


----------



## pk2of8

LEW32 said:


> No results yet......its frustrating! They make you leave your info on a darn machine and they are supposed to call you back....have not gotten a call!
> I feel better though tink....thanks! My back doens't hurt quite as bad and my stomach feels mostly normal. I sorta wanna keep some of my symptoms though just in case they are signs...:winkwink:

maybe you should call them lew and give a little push...try to find out what's going on?? i'm sure everything's ok tho...i know what you mean about keeping the symptoms...i'm starting to get desperate myself! :winkwink: anything at all would be fantastic!! :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Hmmm come in here im hiding from facebook, my mates just been winding me :dohh: was talking about Spit roasting that i only knew what it ment 5yrs ago :haha: Then they said there was Duck roasting, Pig roast, Fly spit roast & Turkey roasting etc and told me to Google it cos id never heard of any other position, me being naive said 'do you use a Turkey?' OMG they all started crying with laughing, i was being serious they was taking the bloody piss :rofl::rofl:

:wacko:well i'm sure now i'm going to make a fool out of myself, but if you're talking about :sex: positions then i'm totally clueless too :dohh::haha:


----------



## poppy666

Spit roasting is one male at the back of you and one male in front lmao the rest they made up and made me Google it :dohh:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm come in here im hiding from facebook, my mates just been winding me :dohh: was talking about Spit roasting that i only knew what it ment 5yrs ago :haha: Then they said there was Duck roasting, Pig roast, Fly spit roast & Turkey roasting etc and told me to Google it cos id never heard of any other position, me being naive said 'do you use a Turkey?' OMG they all started crying with laughing, i was being serious they was taking the bloody piss :rofl::rofl:
> 
> :wacko:well i'm sure now i'm going to make a fool out of myself, but if you're talking about :sex: positions then i'm totally clueless too :dohh::haha:Click to expand...

Boy...I'm glad somebody asked...cause I was :confused:as hell:rofl::rofl:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Spit roasting is one male at the back of you and one male in front lmao the rest they made up and made me Google it :dohh:

Oh damn!!...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww the rotten gits!!! :hug: sounds mingin though...i just had a quick look on fb, its crap tonight....no one saying out funny on mine!! boring feckkas....when you testing then poppy?


----------



## LEW32

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Spit roasting is one male at the back of you and one male in front lmao the rest they made up and made me Google it :dohh:
> 
> Oh damn!!...:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I never heard this one before! :rofl: 
I have heard of some other nastier ones though....like the Monroe Transfer....don't even ask!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> awwww the rotten gits!!! :hug: sounds mingin though...i just had a quick look on fb, its crap tonight....no one saying out funny on mine!! boring feckkas....when you testing then poppy?

Sounds minging yep :haha: but i wouldnt say no if it was Nicolas Cage at the rear and Vin Diesel at the front ( could lick his face lol) :rofl:

Ermmm dunno when to test now may do it on DPO10 like you :thumbup:

China girl that made me laugh not dare ask what Spit roasting was lmao xx


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Spit roasting is one male at the back of you and one male in front lmao the rest they made up and made me Google it :dohh:
> 
> Oh damn!!...:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I never heard this one before! :rofl:
> I have heard of some other nastier ones though....like the Monroe Transfer....don't even ask!Click to expand...

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh i wanna know now lmao xx


----------



## LEW32

pk2of8 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> No results yet......its frustrating! They make you leave your info on a darn machine and they are supposed to call you back....have not gotten a call!
> I feel better though tink....thanks! My back doens't hurt quite as bad and my stomach feels mostly normal. I sorta wanna keep some of my symptoms though just in case they are signs...:winkwink:
> 
> maybe you should call them lew and give a little push...try to find out what's going on?? i'm sure everything's ok tho...i know what you mean about keeping the symptoms...i'm starting to get desperate myself! :winkwink: anything at all would be fantastic!! :haha:Click to expand...

I called and left another message...if I don't hear from them by 5EST I am giving them a direct call for sure :)
Thanks PK!


----------



## mothercabbage

monroe what???? :rofl: is this conversation gonna get rude lol :rofl:
yea i think 10dpo is a nice round number to test at like the bump you want nice and round!!! lol xxx


----------



## LEW32

mothercabbage said:


> monroe what???? :rofl: is this conversation gonna get rude lol :rofl:
> yea i think 10dpo is a nice round number to test at like the bump you want nice and round!!! lol xxx

I am not gonna explain- Let's just say that one doesn't matter WHO is involved (be it Vin Diesel or anyone else) - you won't want to do it.

Google if anyone is REALLY interested :haha:

POPPY- does that mean you will test on friday with ME! :yipee:


----------



## pk2of8

:haha:


poppy666 said:


> Spit roasting is one male at the back of you and one male in front lmao the rest they made up and made me Google it :dohh:

:blush: huhmmmm...well then.....dh and i have a good time with :sex: but can't say that will ever be in the repertoire for me :haha: just not my thing :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> monroe what???? :rofl: is this conversation gonna get rude lol :rofl:
> yea i think 10dpo is a nice round number to test at like the bump you want nice and round!!! lol xxx
> 
> I am not gonna explain- that one is for googling if anyone is REALLY interested :haha:
> 
> POPPY- does that mean you will test on friday with ME! :yipee:Click to expand...

Yes even tho your two/three days ahead of me lol im either DPO5/6 :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> monroe what???? :rofl: is this conversation gonna get rude lol :rofl:
> yea i think 10dpo is a nice round number to test at like the bump you want nice and round!!! lol xxx
> 
> I am not gonna explain- Let's just say that one doesn't matter WHO is involved (be it Vin Diesel or anyone else) - you won't want to do it.
> 
> Google if anyone is REALLY interested :haha:
> 
> POPPY- does that mean you will test on friday with ME! :yipee:Click to expand...

OMG Lew i just googled that but before i did i posted it on my mates facebook wall pmsl

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=monroe transfer


----------



## LEW32

poppy666 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> monroe what???? :rofl: is this conversation gonna get rude lol :rofl:
> yea i think 10dpo is a nice round number to test at like the bump you want nice and round!!! lol xxx
> 
> I am not gonna explain- that one is for googling if anyone is REALLY interested :haha:
> 
> POPPY- does that mean you will test on friday with ME! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes even tho your two/three days ahead of me lol im either DPO5/6 :dohh:Click to expand...

well,considering I tested today at 8DPO- that's not too bad :rofl:


----------



## LEW32

poppy666 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> monroe what???? :rofl: is this conversation gonna get rude lol :rofl:
> yea i think 10dpo is a nice round number to test at like the bump you want nice and round!!! lol xxx
> 
> I am not gonna explain- Let's just say that one doesn't matter WHO is involved (be it Vin Diesel or anyone else) - you won't want to do it.
> 
> Google if anyone is REALLY interested :haha:
> 
> POPPY- does that mean you will test on friday with ME! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG Lew i just googled that but before i did i posted it on my mates facebook wall pmsl
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=monroe transferClick to expand...

oh no- what did you say???? :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> monroe what???? :rofl: is this conversation gonna get rude lol :rofl:
> yea i think 10dpo is a nice round number to test at like the bump you want nice and round!!! lol xxx
> 
> I am not gonna explain- that one is for googling if anyone is REALLY interested :haha:
> 
> POPPY- does that mean you will test on friday with ME! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes even tho your two/three days ahead of me lol im either DPO5/6 :dohh:Click to expand...

ooh ooh ooh!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee: me too!! me too!!! i've been debating on whether or not to test at 10dpo...if you girls will, i will too!!! :happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::dance:


----------



## mothercabbage

wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
When one person sticks a tube in their ass and then sticks it in someone else's ass and shits in their ass.
"Hey babe wanna monroe transfer?" 
"No you sick sonofabitch!"
copied n pasted from that link :rofl: :rofl: lolololol.....


----------



## mothercabbage

thats just weird!!!^^^^^^lots testing on friday too then!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

:rofl:

ha ha you girls have given in early but I want some :bfp: out of you lot :)


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> When one person sticks a tube in their ass and then sticks it in someone else's ass and shits in their ass.
> "Hey babe wanna monroe transfer?"
> "No you sick sonofabitch!"
> copied n pasted from that link :rofl: :rofl: lolololol.....

Pmsl i just put on my mates wall fancy a monroe transfer before i actually found out what it was :rofl::rofl:

PK I will only be either 8 or 9 DPO but i dont mind wasting a stick lol, never know may show up if twins :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

yey twins!!!!:baby::baby:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> OMG Lew i just googled that but before i did i posted it on my mates facebook wall pmsl
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=monroe transfer

O. M. G.



i'm in shock. i really am. :haha::rofl: shocked, i tell you. :haha:

i don't know whether to laugh or to vomit. WOW. :sick::rofl::sick:

how anybody could find that in the slightest bit arousing is far beyond my ability to comprehend (so sorry if that offends anyone...just saying...:wacko:)


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> When one person sticks a tube in their ass and then sticks it in someone else's ass and shits in their ass.
> "Hey babe wanna monroe transfer?"
> "No you sick sonofabitch!"
> copied n pasted from that link :rofl: :rofl: lolololol.....
> 
> Pmsl i just put on my mates wall fancy a monroe transfer before i actually found out what it was :rofl::rofl:
> 
> PK I will only be either 8 or 9 DPO but i dont mind wasting a stick lol, never know may show up if twins :winkwink:Click to expand...

did you go remove the post on fb? now you know what it is?:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> When one person sticks a tube in their ass and then sticks it in someone else's ass and shits in their ass.
> "Hey babe wanna monroe transfer?"
> "No you sick sonofabitch!"
> copied n pasted from that link :rofl: :rofl: lolololol.....
> 
> Pmsl i just put on my mates wall fancy a monroe transfer before i actually found out what it was :rofl::rofl:
> 
> PK I will only be either 8 or 9 DPO but i dont mind wasting a stick lol, never know may show up if twins :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> did you go remove the post on fb? now you know what it is?:rofl:Click to expand...

No left it on they all going ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Carolyn lmao...
Same here PK it dont do it for me, neither does a Golden Shower etc id vomit or knock the guy out if he shit on me :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Oh u girls are making me laugh! :D 

I might test Friday too just for fun? My ticker says I will be 9 dpo but FF says I will be 11dpo? What do u girls think then?


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Pmsl i just put on my mates wall fancy a monroe transfer before i actually found out what it was :rofl::rofl:
> 
> PK I will only be either 8 or 9 DPO but i dont mind wasting a stick lol, never know may show up if twins :winkwink:

ok, while we're on the subject of "stupid questions"...what's pmsl??? i know i'm dense sometimes, but i haven't been able to figure that one out.... :blush:

TWINS!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: omg, i would be :cloud9: for real!!!!


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Oh u girls are making me laugh! :D
> 
> I might test Friday too just for fun? My ticker says I will be 9 dpo but FF says I will be 10 dpo? What do u girls think then?

Yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thats 4 of us, plus MC will surely do again just to confirm her BFP wont ya sweetie?? :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:test: :test: :test: coral!!!!!!!!!! and nope i dont want no1 shittin or pissin on me either, thats for the loo not the person you love ffs!...sorry if anyone offended! xx


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> pmsl i just put on my mates wall fancy a monroe transfer before i actually found out what it was :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Pk i will only be either 8 or 9 dpo but i dont mind wasting a stick lol, never know may show up if twins :winkwink:
> 
> ok, while we're on the subject of "stupid questions"...what's pmsl??? I know i'm dense sometimes, but i haven't been able to figure that one out.... :blush:
> 
> Twins!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Omg, i would be :cloud9: For real!!!!Click to expand...

pmsl piss myself laughing
lmfao laugh my fucking ass off
roflmao roll over FUCKING laughing my ass off


----------



## China girl

ladies...I need your help....TMI
I have creamy CM.....what does this mean????


----------



## mothercabbage

@@PK==Pissing My Self Laughing ....yea feck it ill test friday too!!!! lmao!!!! Laughing My Ass Off xxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :test: :test: :test: coral!!!!!!!!!! and nope i dont want no1 shittin or pissin on me either, thats for the loo not the person you love ffs!...sorry if anyone offended! xx

LOL I dont think many are into that sort of stuff to be honest MC so doubt you offend anyone on here :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> No left it on they all going ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Carolyn lmao...
> Same here PK it dont do it for me, neither does a Golden Shower etc id vomit or knock the guy out if he shit on me :haha:

:rofl::rofl: yeah, that would be over real quick for me too. no thank you!!! :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

coral11680 said:


> Oh u girls are making me laugh! :D
> 
> I might test Friday too just for fun? My ticker says I will be 9 dpo but FF says I will be 10 dpo? What do u girls think then?

i say go with the ff dates :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> ladies...I need your help....TMI
> I have creamy CM.....what does this mean????

Your wet!!!! LOL no seriously i had it for 2 days after i ov'd and have a bit now x


----------



## LEW32

Why is there not a smiley for pmsl??????????? :haha:

Sorry to have brought up such a gross topic ladies- its the one I always remember because its so fecking nasty!

Yay...at least 4 testers on Friday? I think TTC82 might be testing then too, so possibly 5 testers!
:yipee:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> ladies...I need your help....TMI
> I have creamy CM.....what does this mean????
> 
> Your wet!!!! LOL no seriously i had it for 2 days after i ov'd and have a bit now xClick to expand...

LOL glad to see us back in better spirits today!! :rofl:

i've had a little most every day since Ov which is unusual for me...hmmm.....


----------



## LEW32

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> ladies...I need your help....TMI
> I have creamy CM.....what does this mean????
> 
> Your wet!!!! LOL no seriously i had it for 2 days after i ov'd and have a bit now xClick to expand...

Me too China...not sure what it means, if anything! hopefully it means possible :bfp:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> pmsl piss myself laughing
> lmfao laugh my fucking ass off
> roflmao roll over FUCKING laughing my ass off

:blush: well i knew what the others were! i'm not entirely stupid! :winkwink::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> pmsl piss myself laughing
> lmfao laugh my fucking ass off
> roflmao roll over FUCKING laughing my ass off
> 
> :blush: well i knew what the others were! i'm not entirely stupid! :winkwink::rofl:Click to expand...

LOL Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :haha: BTW We just gone over 3,000 posts :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

yey 3000 more to come lets get to it girls!!!!...i hope to see 5 bfp tomorrow then mine being 1 of them!! i gotta go to bed soon(not yet though!), gonna stop drinking now too! try to get a good concentrated pee for AM :test: x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> yey 3000 more to come lets get to it girls!!!!...i hope to see 5 bfp tomorrow then mine being 1 of them!! i gotta go to bed soon(not yet though!), gonna stop drinking now too! try to get a good concentrated pee for AM :test: x

Excited!! I should be on after 9ish so you will have posted then :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## coral11680

Ok I'm in:happydance: good luck for tomorrow cab:wohoo:: xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

will post it as soon as ive either stopped crying or stopped jumping on the sofa(with joy) lol, dont know what time though as connor may wake from 6am-8am...but i still think its a bfn...got af cramps now! and that evil test earlier had me fooled for a few mins!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> Ok I'm in:happydance: good luck for tomorrow cab:wohoo:: xxxx

thanx babe and thanx for joining me on this thread these girls are the best!!!!:happydance::happydance::hugs::kiss::cloud9::thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Dont you be jumping on noooooooooooooooooooooo sofa if its a BFP lol you need a sticky beanie so just get ur ass on here :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok sorry mum!! :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh looks like I missed a giggle lol Well if everybody is POAS Friday, I'll have to too lol an OPK that is :rofl: Not nearly as exciting but I'll feel like i'm joining in. Right, I'm off to begin the :sex: for this cycle in case I O early. Enjoy talking about sordid sexual practices girls lol 

Ok testers, I'll be here bright and early awaiting the results. Go pee for team ding dong!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## poppy666

Good lass your learning :rofl: Just remember some dont get a positive BFP well later than your testing so relax if its very faint again like today & accept they all cant be evap lines if you keep getting them :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Ooooh looks like I missed a giggle lol Well if everybody is POAS Friday, I'll have to too lol and OPK that is :rofl: Not nearly as exciting but I'll feel like i'm joining in. Right, I'm off to begin the :sex: for this cycle in case I O early. Enjoy talking about sordid sexual practices girls lol
> 
> Ok testers, I'll be here bright and early awaiting the results. Go pee for team ding dong!!!!!!!!! x

night and godbless tink, and dont be partaking in any sordid sexual practices!!!:rofl: the old fashioned way is best!!:rofl: :haha: night tink xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hug: n :dust:


----------



## coral11680

Yeah best not be jumping on the sofa cab, we don't need you falling off and knocking yourself out for hours.we will all be in suspense! :haha:

Good luck again:hugs: xx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Ooooh looks like I missed a giggle lol Well if everybody is POAS Friday, I'll have to too lol an OPK that is :rofl: Not nearly as exciting but I'll feel like i'm joining in. Right, I'm off to begin the :sex: for this cycle in case I O early. Enjoy talking about sordid sexual practices girls lol
> 
> Ok testers, I'll be here bright and early awaiting the results. Go pee for team ding dong!!!!!!!!! x

Night Tink have fun :winkwink: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

i thought that said youll all be in suspenders...wtf am i on tonight!!! :rofl:
@poppy ill post you a pic as soon as i can shall i hold my pee for a bit or not..? some say to do that...


----------



## poppy666

I think if you havnt gone all night it will be well n truely ready for releasing lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok pee not being held im gonna let loose on a frer 1st thing! in a cup or on the stick?


----------



## poppy666

Im gonna do it in a cup incase i piss everywhere and miss the stick lol cup safer :winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> i thought that said youll all be in suspenders...wtf am i on tonight!!! :rofl:
> @poppy ill post you a pic as soon as i can shall i hold my pee for a bit or not..? some say to do that...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: you never know I might be feeling kinky ;) :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

CORAL:haha: kinky biatch!!! lol...
@poppy in a cup it is then!! thanx :hug:
just realised too...think my ticker is off by one day as i got +OPK on 2nd october so O on 3rd as opk were neg after that, which means im 9dpo today??????


----------



## coral11680

Hehe 
Cab you are prob right about the ovulating still plenty of time for the BFP then!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> CORAL:haha: kinky biatch!!! lol...
> @poppy in a cup it is then!! thanx :hug:
> just realised too...think my ticker is off by one day as i got +OPK on 2nd october so O on 3rd as opk were neg after that, which means im 9dpo today??????

Ooooo so if you get another faint line id be thinking twins :rofl: Im same i cant decide which day my last af was 21st or 22nd so im at odds with ticker by a day :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

just been on countdown to preg(where tickers from) and i put dates n shit in and came up 9dpo....no feckin wonder im gettin :bfn: oh me! will have to change that! not now cba....:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

im off up girls..:sleep: have a constructive night tink!:sex: and good luck to the testers tmoz,fx :bfp: sweet dreams to all....:hug: n :dust: to all TEAM DING DONG!!!!!! XXxxxxXXXxxxxxxXXxxxxXXXxxxxxXXXxxxxxXX


----------



## LEW32

Good Night UK girls! 

@MC - no wonder! Tomorrow is your official start of testing day...now rest up!
@Tink Have a lovely productive night! 

Can't wait till the testing starts tomorrow- I am going to HAVE to wait until Friday ---when I think I am officially 10DPO!

FX for tomorrow :dust:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> im off up girls..:sleep: have a constructive night tink!:sex: and good luck to the testers tmoz,fx :bfp: sweet dreams to all....:hug: n :dust: to all TEAM DING DONG!!!!!! XXxxxxXXXxxxxxxXXxxxxXXXxxxxxXXXxxxxxXX

Night sweetie and FX for you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Good luck ding dong testers :dance:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Im gonna do it in a cup incase i piss everywhere and miss the stick lol cup safer :winkwink:

tbh, i hate poas...much prefer in a cup. everytime i've trid poas, it just splatters all over the place and makes a mess that i don't want to repeat. never doing that again... :haha:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Im gonna do it in a cup incase i piss everywhere and miss the stick lol cup safer :winkwink:
> 
> tbh, i hate poas...much prefer in a cup. everytime i've trid poas, it just splatters all over the place and makes a mess that i don't want to repeat. never doing that again... :haha:Click to expand...

So im not the only one that makes a mess :haha: This week n next gonna be very exciting on this thread n if we only get 1 BFP its 1 more than we had last month so im made up with that :hugs:


----------



## Mojitogirly

Evening Ding Dongers! :happydance::thumbup::happydance:

How are we all??? Up to naughty tricks again I see! lol:haha::haha::haha:

Well I'm feeling like :growlmad: tonight - sore sore sore but still gonna test tomorrow - even DH agreed to it! Not too hopeful but it'l be exciting!

I CANNOT wait to see MC's results and Lew are you testing too?
If I get :bfn: tomorrow I won't test again until AF arrives I know its early at 10DPO

Well I'm off to sleepy bye byes....................
Scotland got beat 3-2 incase anyone was wondering - but it was a close match against the WORLD champions - I'm chuffed enough! :thumbup:

Night night & :dust::dust::dust: to us all xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> So im not the only one that makes a mess :haha: This week n next gonna be very exciting on this thread n if we only get 1 BFP its 1 more than we had last month so im made up with that :hugs:

:hugs: me too although i truly hope we have lots of them! :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Me too PK personally we damn well deserve it all of us :haha: Anyways i better go get ready for bed, nearly 7pm where you are now isnt it? Enjoy rest of your evening with your family PK see you tomorrow :hugs:


:dust::dust::dust::dust: To everyone who may test tomorrow xx


----------



## LEW32

Hello All....doesn't look like anyone is left!

I FINALLY heard back from the doctor's....my urine culture was negative. So...I am so confused. I had so much burning pain, pressure in lower stomach and bad backache...and it was only at 3DPO....so too early for preg symptoms. 

The nurse said anything else would be GYN related....so not sure if I should be excited or NOT excited...oh well.

I plan to wait until Friday to test, if I can hold out that long! Tomorrow is 9DPO...so too early.
I may be inspired to test on Thursday with good news from you girlies testing tomorrow!

Good luck and good night all...:dust: to all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi girlies! Looks like I missed an exciting evening of dirty sex talk! ::blush:

Wow, so looks like Friday is going to see a lot of ladies peeing on sticks! No splatters and puddles please, just clean, golden cups of pure :bfp: okay! Lol sorry that sounded grosse! :huh:

I will be (approx) 10 DPO on Friday and am having a big debate in my head about whether to test then or wait until roughly next Mon/Tues for when the witch is due. But with so many of you testing I think I just might too!

I am about 7 DPO today and went and got a progesterone level check. Hopefully will get results soon and it'll turn out I have enough of the good stuff to build my LO's home nice and warm! FX! 

Well looks like the UK people are off to bed so sleep well and I'll catch ya'll tomorrow! 

GOOD LUCK and FX for everyone that's testing tmrw! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Lew... wow must be confusing when they ruled out a UTI... what are the other possibilities? How are you feeling now? Do you plan on talking to your doc about the results and exploring further?

Take care sweetie! :flower:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> ladies...I need your help....TMI
> I have creamy CM.....what does this mean????
> 
> Your wet!!!! LOL no seriously i had it for 2 days after i ov'd and have a bit now xClick to expand...

Damn poppy...I was not expecting that!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## China girl

Well I will be damn!!!.........:holly:
I leave you ladies alone for a few hours & I come back and the whole damn thread is testing Friday!!!....:rofl::rofl::rofl:

to all my testers this week!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LEW32

ladybeautiful said:


> Lew... wow must be confusing when they ruled out a UTI... what are the other possibilities? How are you feeling now? Do you plan on talking to your doc about the results and exploring further?
> 
> Take care sweetie! :flower:

Thanks lady! I am sooo confused. The nurse that called with the results basically told me I should see my GYN if I continue to have issues....

I feel OK...so unless it flairs up again and I am NOT preggers (FX) I will probably just forget about it.

You should test with us on Friday too!!! Do you have any cheapies? If so, you should join in! There is a good chance alot of us with get :bfn: because its early yet- but I am a POAS addict.:shrug:


----------



## TTC82

I am so stupid, just tested with a 10miu and obviously got a :bfn: have now convinced myself I am our for the month and in a huge. the combination of that and zero symptoms means I am feeling properly rubbish. :cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTC82 said:


> I am so stupid, just tested with a 10miu and obviously got a :bfn: have now convinced myself I am our for the month and in a huge. the combination of that and zero symptoms means I am feeling properly rubbish. :cry:

:hugs: Oh honey, It's sooooooooo early, and loads of women who get their BFP don't have any symptoms until after they get it! :coffee: keep busy hun, and try not to hold this test in significance. x


----------



## Mojitogirly

Morning! Little update for you ladies-as predicted i got a BFN this morn :( at 10dpo on an IC it may be a bit early but the cramps & leg ache tell me otherwise! Ah well i know il have you guys next month to cheer me on-thats whoever doesn't get their BFP obviously! :D :D :D x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

You right, so early! Try not to dwell on it honey. Don't forget, a bubba bean has to implant first before HCG is realeased, and that can take up to 12 days. And even then, it can take 2-4 days to implant and release enough hormones. So do you see why you shouldn't be sad?! :hug: :hugs: :hug: x


----------



## mothercabbage

crappy crap crap! hope some 1 else got a better result....HMMMmmmmm
 



Attached Files:







P131010_08.160001.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 10









P131010_08.170001.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 10









P131010_08.200001.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mc does it look to you like there is a hint of a line? I could have sworn I see something in the first pic. x


----------



## mothercabbage

its b/c im holding it up to the light, i busted the thing outta its case and theres nothing there...gonna change mi ticker, its 1 day too fast.got +OPK on 2nd so O on 3rd which makes me 10dpo today right??...hope its just too early to see on a test


----------



## mothercabbage

Mojitogirly said:


> Morning! Little update for you ladies-as predicted i got a BFN this morn :( at 10dpo on an IC it may be a bit early but the cramps & leg ache tell me otherwise! Ah well i know il have you guys next month to cheer me on-thats whoever doesn't get their BFP obviously! :D :D :D x x x

SNAP!!! not to worry maybe just too early chick...FX...were not out until :witch: shows up.I think im just gonna wait til fri/sat to test now, just to see if af does show up xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah put your ticker back MC too early for testing same with Mojitogirly :hug: I know im testing friday and thats going to be too early too, but hey ho :haha:

Anyways i need a coffee just woke up and rushed on here :happydance: Chin up girls :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mojitogirly

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> You right, so early! Try not to dwell on it honey. Don't forget, a bubba bean has to implant first before HCG is realeased, and that can take up to 12 days. And even then, it can take 2-4 days to implant and release enough hormones. So do you see why you shouldn't be sad?! :hug: :hugs: :hug: x

Hey tink! Thanks for the PMA boost:winkwink:
I totally get it - I know I was just getting carried away :dohh::dohh::dohh:

But I WILL think positively until Saturday, I will I will I will :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I was reading all this stuff last night about implantation & was working out that, like you said, It might not even have impalanted yet, yet alone have enough HCG to show on a test, plus last time I got a BFP on a cheapie tet I tested 2 days later & the line was sooooo faint, wasn't till I took a clearblue digi that it said I was -poss I'm a low HCG producer - hence the reason my bean didn't stick :nope:

MC - we are in exactly the dame boat - :hug:!!!!!! I DEF saw something yesterday tho, but its still early days for us :hugs:I'm keeping everything crossed for everyone!

Well I'm off to work, not gonna think about TTC today - today I'm going to think about................................CHRISTMAS!!!!!
Yea I know! But I'm a big kid when it comes to it so I'm starting my list of what to get everyone! :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust: to all those testing this week FX for lots of :bfp: next week!

x


----------



## mothercabbage

yea im off here today too gonna get some more painting done and if it dont piss it down maybe get the garden tidied up a bit...oh well catch you all later and thanx for the PMA boost girls..much needed...mwahhhhhhhhhhh xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww huggies kisses and PMA for you girlys, keep busy today and I'll keep everything except for my legs crossed for you guys lol

(I uncrossed legs last night for certain reasons ;) lol) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm off to get me a moon cup, gonna try that this month I think! Plus I wanted it for af so I shall get good use of it lol x


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies,

Sorry about your BFN cabbage and mojito, but as the other girls said still early days so dont worry:hugs:

Nothing new to report from me same old really, no symptoms whatsoever...oh well.

I'm off out soon to my dads house to clean. I go there once a fortnight to give the place a good clean:hangwashing::iron::dishes::laundry:

Be on later to catch up! :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coral! :wave: have fun cleaning! x


----------



## TTC82

Thanks ladies, feeling a lot better about it now. Going to try again on Friday, if I test tomorrow and its still :bfn: then I will be a broken woman, so giving it 2 days to build up any hcg which may possibly be there!


----------



## pk2of8

Morning Dingy Dongs! :hi:

Very early here, but couldn't go back to sleep and was curious about you girlies! Don't worry too much about it MC, TTC82, and mojito...like everybody said, it is still early to test. :hugs: i'll be 10dpo on fri and plan to test, but i'm not expecting a bfp that day for the same reason. just want to join in the fun :dohh: 

well, i'm sure i'll be exhausted later for being up this early, but oh well. LO is going back to school today, so i should be able to get another run in. and my temp had a huge rise this morning. hoping that means good things...:thumbup:


----------



## PJ32

babydream said:


> thanks PJ i'll check it out. Her name is Mimi, she's got a brother called George, i'll put one up with both. xxxx

They are beautiful xx


----------



## Hopes314

YAY for giant thermal shift this morning!!! I def think I Od yesterday whoo!! The whole reason I've been temping this month is to make sure that I do actually O. Yesterday and the day before I had giantttt temp dips. and yesterday ewcm went away too and turned creamy. And this morninggggg... +1.0 degree F shift up! Not a BFP, but still exciting!! Although I think that FF won't call yesterday O-day for me until I have two more higher temps. Hm.
But still yay for giant temp dip and giant temp increase!! Whoo look at my chart I'm proud lol. Husband and I worked hard at it this month and used softcups too, so we have :sex: 7 times in the past 5 daysssss. Good thing it's over because I can't handle much more :blush:

K now I'm going to try to catch up on all the pages I missed last nighttt


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> YAY for giant thermal shift this morning!!! I def think I Od yesterday whoo!! The whole reason I've been temping this month is to make sure that I do actually O. Yesterday and the day before I had giantttt temp dips. and yesterday ewcm went away too and turned creamy. And this morninggggg... +1.0 degree F shift up! Not a BFP, but still exciting!! Although I think that FF won't call yesterday O-day for me until I have two more higher temps. Hm.
> But still yay for giant temp dip and giant temp increase!! Whoo look at my chart I'm proud lol. Husband and I worked hard at it this month and used softcups too, so we have :sex: 7 times in the past 5 daysssss. Good thing it's over because I can't handle much more :blush:
> 
> K now I'm going to try to catch up on all the pages I missed last nighttt

Wooooohooooooooooooooooo! :happydance: Chart looking mighty fine! 7 times in 5 days?! wow you go girl! :happydance: x


----------



## pk2of8

Hopes314 said:


> YAY for giant thermal shift this morning!!! I def think I Od yesterday whoo!! The whole reason I've been temping this month is to make sure that I do actually O. Yesterday and the day before I had giantttt temp dips. and yesterday ewcm went away too and turned creamy. And this morninggggg... +1.0 degree F shift up! Not a BFP, but still exciting!! Although I think that FF won't call yesterday O-day for me until I have two more higher temps. Hm.
> But still yay for giant temp dip and giant temp increase!! Whoo look at my chart I'm proud lol. Husband and I worked hard at it this month and used softcups too, so we have :sex: 7 times in the past 5 daysssss. Good thing it's over because I can't handle much more :blush:
> 
> K now I'm going to try to catch up on all the pages I missed last nighttt

:happydance: good news hopes!!! yay!!! i would say you defo got yourself covered sweetie!!! wow....7 times in 5 days...makes me feel really old. our bd'ing has been way down this month :nope: compared to usual i mean. dh is really stressed with work and i guess that's having a huge impact, but it's frustrating me...:growlmad: .... i'm so conniving...think i'm gonna be slipping him some vitamins to boost :sex: along with the :spermy: ones if this keeps up.... :blush:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Im gonna do it in a cup incase i piss everywhere and miss the stick lol cup safer :winkwink:


This is the stuff I wake up to! :rofl:
Gosh I love you guys! haha!


----------



## Hopes314

pk2of8 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> YAY for giant thermal shift this morning!!! I def think I Od yesterday whoo!! The whole reason I've been temping this month is to make sure that I do actually O. Yesterday and the day before I had giantttt temp dips. and yesterday ewcm went away too and turned creamy. And this morninggggg... +1.0 degree F shift up! Not a BFP, but still exciting!! Although I think that FF won't call yesterday O-day for me until I have two more higher temps. Hm.
> But still yay for giant temp dip and giant temp increase!! Whoo look at my chart I'm proud lol. Husband and I worked hard at it this month and used softcups too, so we have :sex: 7 times in the past 5 daysssss. Good thing it's over because I can't handle much more :blush:
> 
> K now I'm going to try to catch up on all the pages I missed last nighttt
> 
> :happydance: good news hopes!!! yay!!! i would say you defo got yourself covered sweetie!!! wow....7 times in 5 days...makes me feel really old. our bd'ing has been way down this month :nope: compared to usual i mean. dh is really stressed with work and i guess that's having a huge impact, but it's frustrating me...:growlmad: .... i'm so conniving...think i'm gonna be slipping him some vitamins to boost :sex: along with the :spermy: ones if this keeps up.... :blush:Click to expand...



Oh that is NOT an "old" thing. Don't feel baddd. We used the softcup insemination method for a good amount of those 7 times! But I know the spermies got to where they needed to be because when I took the cups out later, my cervix was SO mushy gushy from the sperm that I almost couldnt recognize it. Sorry TMI. Anywayyy And yeah stress makes it hard. Basically thinking about ANYTHING makes it hard to do it 2394723 times when youre fertile lol. Yay for sneaking in sex vitamins! haha!


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I'm off to get me a moon cup, gonna try that this month I think! Plus I wanted it for af so I shall get good use of it lol x

You might want to try softcups too if you can find them! Mooncups hold things lower in there, where as the softcups fit around the cervix and basically hold the cervix in semen for up to 12 hours. Theyre disposable and come in packs of 14 for like 5$. I can't say that they have brought me success this month, as I am only 1dpo, but like you said about the prostaglandins in sperm, the spermies must have made it where they need to be because my cervix got sooo mushy gushy after wearing those things, I almost couldnt find it! If you decide on mooncup you'll have to let me know how that works out.

Either wayyy.. good luck!!:hugs:


----------



## natalies1982

Hello ladies how r u all its been days since ive been on here everytime i try and catch up i get disturbed

there is to many pages to catch up as not enough hours in the day but hope ur all ok

does anyone had any symptons yet?

im 7dpo and had tingly boobs yesterday but dont know if its to early also today the top of my diaphram really hurts and making me feel quite sick. roll on monday

hope ur all well


----------



## Damita

I am ovulating for sure today :dance: only 5 days late urgh!!!


----------



## poppy666

Wooohooooooo get to it Damita :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Damita

I will going to :sex: like a crazy woman!


----------



## poppy666

natalies1982 said:


> Hello ladies how r u all its been days since ive been on here everytime i try and catch up i get disturbed
> 
> there is to many pages to catch up as not enough hours in the day but hope ur all ok
> 
> does anyone had any symptons yet?
> 
> im 7dpo and had tingly boobs yesterday but dont know if its to early also today the top of my diaphram really hurts and making me feel quite sick. roll on monday
> 
> hope ur all well

No symptoms for me just the usual cramping on and off... tingly boobs look promising :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Im having a bad day, scratched my car on next door neighbours cars :cry: done no damage to hers, but mine needs spraying now grrrrrrrrrrr

Wouldnt mind i always park in same spot everyday n today got distracted with my LO so turned to see him n mis-judged the parking, flaming work men across the road saw it i felt a right plonker :dohh: So decided to stop home for rest of today so i dont do anymore damage on the roads :haha:

Stressed out!!! :(


----------



## Damita

:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to get me a moon cup, gonna try that this month I think! Plus I wanted it for af so I shall get good use of it lol x
> 
> You might want to try softcups too if you can find them! Mooncups hold things lower in there, where as the softcups fit around the cervix and basically hold the cervix in semen for up to 12 hours. Theyre disposable and come in packs of 14 for like 5$. I can't say that they have brought me success this month, as I am only 1dpo, but like you said about the prostaglandins in sperm, the spermies must have made it where they need to be because my cervix got sooo mushy gushy after wearing those things, I almost couldnt find it! If you decide on mooncup you'll have to let me know how that works out.
> 
> Either wayyy.. good luck!!:hugs:Click to expand...

I would have preferred to get soft cups, but I haven't seen them over here in the UK to buy off the shelf. Hubby waits for the post like a hawk so I couldn't just order them or I'll get accused on spending too much lol Its gotta help a bit surely, I think I lost half of last nights 'offering' :haha: least this way I can scoop it up and push it up again :rofl: oh the things we do.

I'm sure it helps to get the cervix nice and 'primed' with plenty of spunk :haha: even if your not O'ing lol Oh well time will tell if it helps I guess x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey having such a bad day oh is really grumpy and left early for walk didn't really talk to him this morning. And lo is been a monster went to baby signing and he was running around the whole time then went to have some lunch and he cried the whole time in the highchair didn't really eat anything and eventually went asleep!!

I am due on Friday haven't tested yet going to wait till friday only got 1 preg test left. Had a bit of cramping, tired (but lo isn't sleeping) and sore boobs! Hoping BNP this month


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Natalies, great to see you again! x
@Poppy, oh hun :hugs: I reversed into a post last week and creased the boot lol
@Damita, YAY for O!!!!! :sex: :sex: :spermy: :sex: :sex: :dust


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

sleeping bubs said:


> hey having such a bad day oh is really grumpy and left early for walk didn't really talk to him this morning. And lo is been a monster went to baby signing and he was running around the whole time then went to have some lunch and he cried the whole time in the highchair didn't really eat anything and eventually went asleep!!
> 
> I am due on Friday haven't tested yet going to wait till friday only got 1 preg test left. Had a bit of cramping, tired (but lo isn't sleeping) and sore boobs! Hoping BNP this month

Like I said to the other girlies, I got everything crossed for you all EXCEPT my legs! :haha: (cause Its that time again) :sex:


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

TTC82, MotherC, and Mojito - 
As everyone else said, it is probably too early! There are a few more of us testing on Friday- so perhaps we can have a big testing party!!!

I have a ton of work to do today...so will check in later on!

:dust:


----------



## poppy666

Oh Tink that makes me feel better lol ive already had it keyed twice on each side ( rough area) so its £50 a panel to spray so £200 in total to have it done :cry: 

If it wasnt a new car i wouldnt bother :dohh:

sleeping bubs My dh was like that last week ' The plonker' :growlmad: FX for friday for you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Yay my first response pregnancy tests came today :dance: I hope they are lucky, going to be testing at 10dpo on 23rd of Oct...


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to get me a moon cup, gonna try that this month I think! Plus I wanted it for af so I shall get good use of it lol x
> 
> You might want to try softcups too if you can find them! Mooncups hold things lower in there, where as the softcups fit around the cervix and basically hold the cervix in semen for up to 12 hours. Theyre disposable and come in packs of 14 for like 5$. I can't say that they have brought me success this month, as I am only 1dpo, but like you said about the prostaglandins in sperm, the spermies must have made it where they need to be because my cervix got sooo mushy gushy after wearing those things, I almost couldnt find it! If you decide on mooncup you'll have to let me know how that works out.
> 
> Either wayyy.. good luck!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I would have preferred to get soft cups, but I haven't seen them over here in the UK to buy off the shelf. Hubby waits for the post like a hawk so I couldn't just order them or I'll get accused on spending too much lol Its gotta help a bit surely, I think I lost half of last nights 'offering' :haha: least this way I can scoop it up and push it up again :rofl: oh the things we do.
> 
> I'm sure it helps to get the cervix nice and 'primed' with plenty of spunk :haha: even if your not O'ing lol Oh well time will tell if it helps I guess xClick to expand...


yes the softcups are hard to find. I could only find them at one store in like a 30 mile radius of my house lol. and they will get expensive if they dont work soon! you'll have to let me know what you think of the mooncup! .. "offering" :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Im having a bad day, scratched my car on next door neighbours cars :cry: done no damage to hers, but mine needs spraying now grrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Wouldnt mind i always park in same spot everyday n today got distracted with my LO so turned to see him n mis-judged the parking, flaming work men across the road saw it i felt a right plonker :dohh: So decided to stop home for rest of today so i dont do anymore damage on the roads :haha:
> 
> Stressed out!!! :(

yes stay indoors now you maniac!!!:haha: kiddin' hope you dont feel like to much of a plonker now xxxxx :hug:


----------



## Hopes314

Damita said:


> Yay my first response pregnancy tests came today :dance: I hope they are lucky, going to be testing at 10dpo on 23rd of Oct...

On the 23rd I'll be 11 dpo.. maybe I'll test that day too! Hm..


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Im having a bad day, scratched my car on next door neighbours cars :cry: done no damage to hers, but mine needs spraying now grrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Wouldnt mind i always park in same spot everyday n today got distracted with my LO so turned to see him n mis-judged the parking, flaming work men across the road saw it i felt a right plonker :dohh: So decided to stop home for rest of today so i dont do anymore damage on the roads :haha:
> 
> Stressed out!!! :(
> 
> yes stay indoors now you maniac!!!:haha: kiddin' hope you dont feel like to much of a plonker now xxxxx :hug:Click to expand...

:rofl: go piss on a stick or something MC :haha: Im fine now, but waiting for workmen to go so i can go wipe car down n see if i can T-Cut the scratch out :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

Damita said:


> Yay my first response pregnancy tests came today :dance: I hope they are lucky, going to be testing at 10dpo on 23rd of Oct...

good luck for friday!!! FX for that :bfp: xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Im having a bad day, scratched my car on next door neighbours cars :cry: done no damage to hers, but mine needs spraying now grrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Wouldnt mind i always park in same spot everyday n today got distracted with my LO so turned to see him n mis-judged the parking, flaming work men across the road saw it i felt a right plonker :dohh: So decided to stop home for rest of today so i dont do anymore damage on the roads :haha:
> 
> Stressed out!!! :(
> 
> yes stay indoors now you maniac!!!:haha: kiddin' hope you dont feel like to much of a plonker now xxxxx :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: go piss on a stick or something MC :haha: Im fine now, but waiting for workmen to go so i can go wipe car down n see if i can T-Cut the scratch out :hugs:Click to expand...

did as i was told used the last cheap shitty test and yet again big fecking negative!!:haha: im getting used to seeing 1 line now i can take it on the chin...got 1 frer left and im saving that for the weekend! so thats me over with pissing on sticks for a few days, less stress now i hope, i just know i ov later and missed the bloody egg, ffs!! :haha:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Yay my first response pregnancy tests came today :dance: I hope they are lucky, going to be testing at 10dpo on 23rd of Oct...
> 
> good luck for friday!!! FX for that :bfp: xxxxxxClick to expand...

Friday? 23rd is a Saturday :haha:... got ages!! 10 days!!!! AURGH!!!!

Good luck for you hun over the weekend :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

LEW32 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> TTC82, MotherC, and Mojito -
> As everyone else said, it is probably too early! There are a few more of us testing on Friday- so perhaps we can have a big testing party!!!
> 
> I have a ton of work to do today...so will check in later on!
> 
> :dust:

im staying off the sticks until at least saturday(af due day) but will happily be cheering you all on.:dust: :dust: and more :dust:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Im having a bad day, scratched my car on next door neighbours cars :cry: done no damage to hers, but mine needs spraying now grrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Wouldnt mind i always park in same spot everyday n today got distracted with my LO so turned to see him n mis-judged the parking, flaming work men across the road saw it i felt a right plonker :dohh: So decided to stop home for rest of today so i dont do anymore damage on the roads :haha:
> 
> Stressed out!!! :(
> 
> yes stay indoors now you maniac!!!:haha: kiddin' hope you dont feel like to much of a plonker now xxxxx :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: go piss on a stick or something MC :haha: Im fine now, but waiting for workmen to go so i can go wipe car down n see if i can T-Cut the scratch out :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> did as i was told used the last cheap shitty test and yet again big fecking negative!!:haha: im getting used to seeing 1 line now i can take it on the chin...got 1 frer left and im saving that for the weekend! so thats me over with pissing on sticks for a few days, less stress now i hope, i just know i ov later and missed the bloody egg, ffs!! :haha:Click to expand...

Arghhhh im beginning to think dh's :spermy: have a major protest when they get up there or go on fecking strike :haha:. Im going to waste a few Friday n Saturday cos i think it be too early like yours have been, but hey ho joining the party seen as there's about 5 of us :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

Damita said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Yay my first response pregnancy tests came today :dance: I hope they are lucky, going to be testing at 10dpo on 23rd of Oct...
> 
> good luck for friday!!! FX for that :bfp: xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Friday? 23rd is a Saturday :haha:... got ages!! 10 days!!!! AURGH!!!!
> 
> Good luck for you hun over the weekend :hugs:Click to expand...

dont mind my stupidness :dohh: good luck for a week on saturday!!


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Im having a bad day, scratched my car on next door neighbours cars :cry: done no damage to hers, but mine needs spraying now grrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Wouldnt mind i always park in same spot everyday n today got distracted with my LO so turned to see him n mis-judged the parking, flaming work men across the road saw it i felt a right plonker :dohh: So decided to stop home for rest of today so i dont do anymore damage on the roads :haha:
> 
> Stressed out!!! :(
> 
> yes stay indoors now you maniac!!!:haha: kiddin' hope you dont feel like to much of a plonker now xxxxx :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: go piss on a stick or something MC :haha: Im fine now, but waiting for workmen to go so i can go wipe car down n see if i can T-Cut the scratch out :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> did as i was told used the last cheap shitty test and yet again big fecking negative!!:haha: im getting used to seeing 1 line now i can take it on the chin...got 1 frer left and im saving that for the weekend! so thats me over with pissing on sticks for a few days, less stress now i hope, i just know i ov later and missed the bloody egg, ffs!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Arghhhh im beginning to think dh's :spermy: have a major protest when they get up there or go on fecking strike :haha:. Im going to waste a few Friday n Saturday cos i think it be too early like yours have been, but hey ho joining the party seen as there's about 5 of us :hugs:Click to expand...

yea too early or just not preggo in my case! i know im out! i knew b4 i tested with LO's ive alredy had! i just know im out this time. no more testing! might use that last one tmoz am and not get any more fecking tests!!!!!!! arrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhh.......:haha:


----------



## Mother of 4

MC...you're not out yet...I got my negative on a first response early digital at 10 dpo (3 days before my period) and I got my extremely faint positive at 11 dpo (2 days before my period)...there is still hope! Keeping my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## poppy666

Awww sweetie big :hug: i know how you feel cos i've been feeling the same, Its still fresh in my head my last LO's symptoms 'sore boobs n metalic taste' but i know every pregnancy is so different and ive had no symptoms at all with one of my others so im trying to hold on to that thought :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

Mother of 4 said:


> MC...you're not out yet...I got my negative on a first response early digital at 10 dpo (3 days before my period) and I got my extremely faint positive at 11 dpo (2 days before my period)...there is still hope! Keeping my fingers crossed for you :)

thanx hun i just wish i hadnt bought so many fecking tests!! got one left! might throw that in the bin!!:haha: hate the damn things today!:growlmad: if no af by weekend ill use it sat AM, not before and not until...............yea right who am i trying to kid!! pmpl xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Awww sweetie big :hug: i know how you feel cos i've been feeling the same, Its still fresh in my head my last LO's symptoms 'sore boobs n metalic taste' but i know every pregnancy is so different and ive had no symptoms at all with one of my others so im trying to hold on to that thought :hugs:

well my :holly: are sore today! normal for af too though, might get a pillow n shove it up my top! :dohh: and get a pink pen and draw the 2nd damn line myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

PMSL Yes thats the spirit, you be ok if not this month we know to just try harder next month, but im going to try chill more n have a few drinks before every :sex: session, call me daft but ive read n heard so many women got caught whilst out on the town totally wrecked ( me included with last LO) they may just be something in it dont you think? Alcohol thins your blood a lot more and relaxes you........... hmmm i may go research about alcohol etc :book:


----------



## eesoja81

Morning, ladies (or, I guess it's afternoon for most of you!)! 
"The Testers"-thanks for having strength and being a good example for those of us a few DPO behind you-still way too early, right? Fingers still crossed for you:hugs:
Poppy-so sorry to hear about your car-it's such a huge inconvenience, especially with kids. How are you, otherwise?
Mother of 4-I can't tell you how nice it is that you still visit us here in TTC-it's great to see that "pregnant (expecting)" and for your input. Thanks! You definitely caught my eye with your two main symptoms-sore boobs and lower back pain. I have both today, just trying not to think about it! :flower:
Tinkerbell-enjoy your BDing!!! My DH is gearing up for a big fishing trip, so he's not even thinking about it-at least we got it in last week! Hopefully you'll be seeing some of our BFP's during your TWW coming up to keep you with a PMA!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Awww sweetie big :hug: i know how you feel cos i've been feeling the same, Its still fresh in my head my last LO's symptoms 'sore boobs n metalic taste' but i know every pregnancy is so different and ive had no symptoms at all with one of my others so im trying to hold on to that thought :hugs:
> 
> well my :holly: are sore today! normal for af too though, might get a pillow n shove it up my top! :dohh: and get a pink pen and draw the 2nd damn line myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: ya nutter x


----------



## eesoja81

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Awww sweetie big :hug: i know how you feel cos i've been feeling the same, Its still fresh in my head my last LO's symptoms 'sore boobs n metalic taste' but i know every pregnancy is so different and ive had no symptoms at all with one of my others so im trying to hold on to that thought :hugs:
> 
> well my :holly: are sore today! normal for af too though, might get a pillow n shove it up my top! :dohh: and get a pink pen and draw the 2nd damn line myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

:haha: I bet people actually do that!!!!


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Awww sweetie big :hug: i know how you feel cos i've been feeling the same, Its still fresh in my head my last LO's symptoms 'sore boobs n metalic taste' but i know every pregnancy is so different and ive had no symptoms at all with one of my others so im trying to hold on to that thought :hugs:
> 
> well my :holly: are sore today! normal for af too though, might get a pillow n shove it up my top! :dohh: and get a pink pen and draw the 2nd damn line myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I bet people actually do that!!!!Click to expand...

Yeah me & MC Friday, but dont tell the other Ding Dongs :haha:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Awww sweetie big :hug: i know how you feel cos i've been feeling the same, Its still fresh in my head my last LO's symptoms 'sore boobs n metalic taste' but i know every pregnancy is so different and ive had no symptoms at all with one of my others so im trying to hold on to that thought :hugs:
> 
> well my :holly: are sore today! normal for af too though, might get a pillow n shove it up my top! :dohh: and get a pink pen and draw the 2nd damn line myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I bet people actually do that!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah me & MC Friday, but dont tell the other Ding Dongs :haha:Click to expand...

It's between us :coolio:


----------



## eesoja81

sorry to run-off to work again! Have a wonderful day, everyone, I'll check back in tomorrow, hopefully seeing some:bfp:


----------



## pk2of8

aw poppy, so sorry about your car sweetie! :hugs: i've got a new scratch on mine last week, but don't know how or when it happened...just noticed it so it probably happened at the grocery store or something like that. :growlmad:

MC, don't worry about another bfn today...wasn't even fmu and it's still early, so who knows yet! :shrug:


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja81 said:


> sorry to run-off to work again! Have a wonderful day, everyone, I'll check back in tomorrow, hopefully seeing some:bfp:

have a good day hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi girlies, I also buckled and tested today and yep got a :bfn: 10dpo, I'm ok about it though I'm am pretty chilled out (just needed to get it out of the way)

Had a very strange day at work, David van Day was filming a music video on site with the pineapple dance studio, and totaly random we had an Elvis look-a-likey.

Feeling a bit crappy in myself today after a late night lastnight I have a banging headache and strange taste in my mouth (prob too much mint tea lol) gonna have a lay down. 

chat later mwah


----------



## coral11680

afternoon,

Back from my cleaning my Dad's house, picked the kids up and agreed to both of them having a friend over to play! I think I've lost the plot!:wacko::haha:
Still so far so good they are in their rooms playing nicely.

Cabbage, dont worry still early.
I know ya feel I dont have a feeling I did it this month so trying not to think about it. Who am I kidding I'm on here every 5 bloody mins!:haha:


----------



## coral11680

Daisy's mum I thinik David van day lives near me somewhere, I'm in South Ockendon! Strange fella isnt it:haha:
Where abouts in Dagenham are u? My Mum and dad live there, I was there today cleaning my Dads!
Sorry for the BFN by the way:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Anyone got small white spots on their outer nipples? like small blister spots lol what a question :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

yes I do, lol arent they always there?:shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

White spots? lol yeah I got hung up on them last cycle, mind you they have disappeared for me? Maybe it WAS something, I did get that one feint line... Maybe we should take pictures of our before and after boobies :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> White spots? lol yeah I got hung up on them last cycle, mind you they have disappeared for me? Maybe it WAS something, I did get that one feint line... Maybe we should take pictures of our before and after boobies :rofl:

And as if im gonna lob mine out for the camera :rofl: Not really noticed them but they clearly visiable and look like they need popping lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> White spots? lol yeah I got hung up on them last cycle, mind you they have disappeared for me? Maybe it WAS something, I did get that one feint line... Maybe we should take pictures of our before and after boobies :rofl:
> 
> And as if im gonna lob mine out for the camera :rofl: Not really noticed them but they clearly visiable and look like they need popping lol xClick to expand...

lol well if you do, keep it for reference and don't share :rofl: I'm not even in the TWW with you all and the suspense is already killing me!


----------



## pk2of8

the little white bumps on the areola (sp?)....those are called montgomery glands or something like that. they're not necessarily related to pg although SOMEtimes they do become more prominent in pg or after you've had your first child. sorry to burst everybody's bubble about that. i only know b/c they were making me nervous (yup i got em too) so did a LOT of searching about it a few months ago to figure it out. they're totally harmless and believed to keep the nipple area hydrated or something like that. maybe i've got it confused a bit, but that's the general idea. :hugs:

daisys_mummy, your chart looks really good hun! maybe you'll get that bfp soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Awww sweetie big :hug: i know how you feel cos i've been feeling the same, Its still fresh in my head my last LO's symptoms 'sore boobs n metalic taste' but i know every pregnancy is so different and ive had no symptoms at all with one of my others so im trying to hold on to that thought :hugs:
> 
> well my :holly: are sore today! normal for af too though, might get a pillow n shove it up my top! :dohh: and get a pink pen and draw the 2nd damn line myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I bet people actually do that!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah me & MC Friday, but dont tell the other Ding Dongs :haha:Click to expand...

yeah SSsshhhh lol xxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

oh and i read you should not try to pop them at all, but i don't remember why... :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> afternoon,
> 
> Back from my cleaning my Dad's house, picked the kids up and agreed to both of them having a friend over to play! I think I've lost the plot!:wacko::haha:
> Still so far so good they are in their rooms playing nicely.
> 
> Cabbage, dont worry still early.
> I know ya feel I dont have a feeling I did it this month so trying not to think about it. Who am I kidding I'm on here every 5 bloody mins!:haha:

keep telling myself not to think too much about it too, did manage to get the gardens done though and i dont think i thought about tcc once! but here i am back on here pmpl xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

hey poppy just out of curiosity i google"white spots on areola" and got a thread from bnb about a girl asking if it was a preg sign. A couple of people said yes. I clicked on the firls name who asked the question and saw she got her BFP that cycle! So maybe it is a good sign, I noticed them yesterday but assumed they are always there??:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> the little white bumps on the areola (sp?)....those are called montgomery glands or something like that. they're not necessarily related to pg although SOMEtimes they do become more prominent in pg or after you've had your first child. sorry to burst everybody's bubble about that. i only know b/c they were making me nervous (yup i got em too) so did a LOT of searching about it a few months ago to figure it out. they're totally harmless and believed to keep the nipple area hydrated or something like that. maybe i've got it confused a bit, but that's the general idea. :hugs:
> 
> daisys_mummy, your chart looks really good hun! maybe you'll get that bfp soon!!! :hugs:

Thanks for bursting my bubble, love you too :rofl::rofl: Ok onto the next symptom ( havnt got one yet but i'll find one) :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i got them spot things on :holly: ive had them since i had #1 LO...so if its your #1 pregnancy(possibly) then maybe a bfp is on the cards!...who started the tit conversation anyway!! poppy???? :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Guilty :dohh:

I like Coral's theory cos i can stay in my buble then :growlmad::haha:


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> i got them spot things on :holly: ive had them since i had #1 LO...so if its your #1 pregnancy(possibly) then maybe a bfp is on the cards!...who started the tit conversation anyway!! poppy???? :haha:

of course it was poppy!! :haha: :rofl::rofl: 

yeah, i got them after LO#1 too, so i think for a first pg it can be a symptom but not necessarily for later LOs (??) :shrug: i guess possible, but i would say not reliable. :winkwink:


----------



## TTC2308

Hey Girls,

I am slammed at work today. Just thought I would pop in and say Hi. I had my annual yesterday and got some not so good news. Blood in my urine and they want to do blood work and a ultrasound of my kidney, liver, and gallbladder..... Didnt tell me why. Anyways, the good news is that he said keep :sex:. You are perfectly healthy to have another child. Just thought it was strange for him to want the other things done. Whatever!!!


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i got them spot things on :holly: ive had them since i had #1 LO...so if its your #1 pregnancy(possibly) then maybe a bfp is on the cards!...who started the tit conversation anyway!! poppy???? :haha:
> 
> of course it was poppy!! :haha: :rofl::rofl:
> 
> yeah, i got them after LO#1 too, so i think for a first pg it can be a symptom but not necessarily for later LOs (??) :shrug: i guess possible, but i would say not reliable. :winkwink:Click to expand...

OI! You & MC are just as bad lol :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Guilty :dohh:
> 
> I like Coral's theory cos i can stay in my buble then :growlmad::haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

well, bubbles can be good too! i'm sure i'll have my own friday after testing and get a bfn :wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

TTC2308 said:


> Hey Girls,
> 
> I am slammed at work today. Just thought I would pop in and say Hi. I had my annual yesterday and got some not so good news. Blood in my urine and they want to do blood work and a ultrasound of my kidney, liver, and gallbladder..... Didnt tell me why. Anyways, the good news is that he said keep :sex:. You are perfectly healthy to have another child. Just thought it was strange for him to want the other things done. Whatever!!!

:hugs: ugh that stinks (about the additional tests), but maybe it's just been a uti or kidney infection that you were unaware of. good news about the :sex: tho :happydance:


----------



## TTC2308

pk2of8 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girls,
> 
> I am slammed at work today. Just thought I would pop in and say Hi. I had my annual yesterday and got some not so good news. Blood in my urine and they want to do blood work and a ultrasound of my kidney, liver, and gallbladder..... Didnt tell me why. Anyways, the good news is that he said keep :sex:. You are perfectly healthy to have another child. Just thought it was strange for him to want the other things done. Whatever!!!
> 
> :hugs: ugh that stinks (about the additional tests), but maybe it's just been a uti or kidney infection that you were unaware of. good news about the :sex: tho :happydance:Click to expand...

Yea I know....it would have sucked if he said differently since I am 4dpo. Oh well 9 days until testing...I am so anxious. :wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> OI! You & MC are just as bad lol :hugs:

you're right!!!! :rofl::rofl: that's ok, i'll own it!! lol :haha: :kiss: i'm a little stuffy today...hoping it's a symptom and not me getting sick... :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

pk2of8 said:



> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i got them spot things on :holly: ive had them since i had #1 LO...so if its your #1 pregnancy(possibly) then maybe a bfp is on the cards!...who started the tit conversation anyway!! poppy???? :haha:
> 
> of course it was poppy!! :haha: :rofl::rofl:
> 
> yeah, i got them after LO#1 too, so i think for a first pg it can be a symptom but not necessarily for later LOs (??) :shrug: i guess possible, but i would say not reliable. :winkwink:Click to expand...

yea im with you on that pk although i have popped one before...just hurts quite a bit..:blush:....and well done poppy filth at dinnertime again!:haha: xx


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> Hey Girls,
> 
> I am slammed at work today. Just thought I would pop in and say Hi. I had my annual yesterday and got some not so good news. Blood in my urine and they want to do blood work and a ultrasound of my kidney, liver, and gallbladder..... Didnt tell me why. Anyways, the good news is that he said keep :sex:. You are perfectly healthy to have another child. Just thought it was strange for him to want the other things done. Whatever!!!

Hope your ok and its not too serious sweetie :hugs: I once when really young had blood in my urine and after tests they said i had a bad Kidney infection, was given an injection straight away ( dont know what it was) and antibiotics x


----------



## poppy666

LOL PK jusy typed same thing about kidney infection ( get ur own thread this one isnt big enough for the two of us) :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww TTC hope your ok, :hug:
I am an angel! i do or say nothing rude!!! hahahaha:^o :haha:


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girls,
> 
> I am slammed at work today. Just thought I would pop in and say Hi. I had my annual yesterday and got some not so good news. Blood in my urine and they want to do blood work and a ultrasound of my kidney, liver, and gallbladder..... Didnt tell me why. Anyways, the good news is that he said keep :sex:. You are perfectly healthy to have another child. Just thought it was strange for him to want the other things done. Whatever!!!
> 
> Hope your ok and its not too serious sweetie :hugs: I once when really young had blood in my urine and after tests they said i had a bad Kidney infection, was given an injection straight away ( dont know what it was) and antibiotics xClick to expand...

Thanks. I hope so. The only thing he said he was checking was my thyroid gland because I have gained some wait since last year. I get bladder infections really easy so maybe its the start of one from all the :sex: over the weekend. :blush:


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i got them spot things on :holly: ive had them since i had #1 LO...so if its your #1 pregnancy(possibly) then maybe a bfp is on the cards!...who started the tit conversation anyway!! poppy???? :haha:
> 
> of course it was poppy!! :haha: :rofl::rofl:
> 
> yeah, i got them after LO#1 too, so i think for a first pg it can be a symptom but not necessarily for later LOs (??) :shrug: i guess possible, but i would say not reliable. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> yea im with you on that pk although i have popped one before...just hurts quite a bit..:blush:....and well done poppy filth at dinnertime again!:haha: xxClick to expand...

:rofl::haha::rofl::haha:
well that's ok...i suppose we're all used to it by now!! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## China girl

Hey ladies:wave:
Slammed at work and doing school work makes me a busy little Ding Dong:rofl::rofl:...yeah I crack myself up!!

:hug: to all my testers today...keep up the PMA:flower:

I will try & chat later:flower:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> LOL PK jusy typed same thing about kidney infection ( get ur own thread this one isnt big enough for the two of us) :rofl::rofl:

LOL--for real i nearly just choked on my sandwich!! lol :rofl::haha: 

but heeeeeeeyyyyyy.... i started this thread after all!!! :haha::haha::haha::winkwink::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> awww TTC hope your ok, :hug:
> I am an angel! i do or say nothing rude!!! hahahaha:^o :haha:

OI Gobbit your nooooooooooooooooooooo way an angel lmao sit down and wash your mouth out dirty girl :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

China girl said:


> Hey ladies:wave:
> Slammed at work and doing school work makes me a busy little Ding Dong:rofl::rofl:...yeah I crack myself up!!
> 
> :hug: to all my testers today...keep up the PMA:flower:
> 
> I will try & chat later:flower:

no problemo china girl!! :hugs: don't work too hard!! :kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> awww TTC hope your ok, :hug:
> I am an angel! i do or say nothing rude!!! hahahaha:^o :haha:
> 
> OI Gobbit your nooooooooooooooooooooo way an angel lmao sit down and wash your mouth out dirty girl :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: sounds like one of those commercials for the Orbit gum!! lolol :haha: maybewe should get some for MC!! :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> LOL PK jusy typed same thing about kidney infection ( get ur own thread this one isnt big enough for the two of us) :rofl::rofl:
> 
> LOL--for real i nearly just choked on my sandwich!! lol :rofl::haha:
> 
> but heeeeeeeyyyyyy.... i started this thread after all!!! :haha::haha::haha::winkwink::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Ok will let you off with that one :rofl::rofl: That reminds me boss when you asking Admin about our new title? Oh got another symptom im thirsty today lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

::argh: ok ma!!! pmpl....
:finger::bunny::wohoo::ignore::rofl::rofl:
ok enough cheekiness from me now or poppy gonna kick my butt!...:hug: poppy!!!


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> LOL PK jusy typed same thing about kidney infection ( get ur own thread this one isnt big enough for the two of us) :rofl::rofl:
> 
> LOL--for real i nearly just choked on my sandwich!! lol :rofl::haha:
> 
> but heeeeeeeyyyyyy.... i started this thread after all!!! :haha::haha::haha::winkwink::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok will let you off with that one :rofl::rofl: That reminds me boss when you asking Admin about our new title? Oh got another symptom im thirsty today lol xClick to expand...

oh i forgot about that :blush: i did see i can edit the title tho, so maybe no need to ask???? :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Hey ladies:wave:
> Slammed at work and doing school work makes me a busy little Ding Dong:rofl::rofl:...yeah I crack myself up!!
> 
> :hug: to all my testers today...keep up the PMA:flower:
> 
> I will try & chat later:flower:

Have fun China Girl then get your sexy ass back in here to tame this lot of hussies :haha:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> LOL PK jusy typed same thing about kidney infection ( get ur own thread this one isnt big enough for the two of us) :rofl::rofl:
> 
> LOL--for real i nearly just choked on my sandwich!! lol :rofl::haha:
> 
> but heeeeeeeyyyyyy.... i started this thread after all!!! :haha::haha::haha::winkwink::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok will let you off with that one :rofl::rofl: That reminds me boss when you asking Admin about our new title? Oh got another symptom im thirsty today lol xClick to expand...
> 
> oh i forgot about that :blush: i did see i can edit the title tho, so maybe no need to ask???? :shrug:Click to expand...

So you gonna actually put 'Team Ding Dongs Shagging into November?' lol :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ::argh: ok ma!!! pmpl....
> :finger::bunny::wohoo::ignore::rofl::rofl:
> ok enough cheekiness from me now or poppy gonna kick my butt!...:hug: poppy!!!

LMAO I love your cheekiness, but PK said she gonna ban you from the thread if you dont zip it :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Damita

:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:tease::haha: :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ::argh: ok ma!!! pmpl....
> :finger::bunny::wohoo::ignore::rofl::rofl:
> ok enough cheekiness from me now or poppy gonna kick my butt!...:hug: poppy!!!
> 
> LMAO I love your cheekiness, but PK said she gonna ban you from the thread if you dont zip it :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:saywhat: oooooooooooo somebody's (*poppy* :winkwink:) spreading rumors about me!!! :haha::rofl:

(*pm to poppy: :shhh: you weren't supposed to TELL her!!) :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TTC2308

So I am ASSuming that PK is our MOTHER of the board?:yipee::awww::wohoo:


----------



## pk2of8

TTC2308 said:


> So I am ASSuming that PK is our MOTHER of the board?:yipee::awww::wohoo:

:muaha: well poppy made me do it! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> So I am ASSuming that PK is our MOTHER of the board?:yipee::awww::wohoo:

Yeah she the one with the whip :haha: MC im laughing at that emotion :tease: lol..... PK sort her out please :shrug:


----------



## TTC2308

Sounds Like MC needs to be sent to her room for a while:jo: And no :sex: while you are there!!!!


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> Sounds Like MC needs to be sent to her room for a while:jo: And no :sex: while you are there!!!!

LOL sent to her room or Solitary confinement ( had to google that couldnt spell it) :rofl:

Feel sick now ( SYMPTOM) Too much drinking cos im thirsty all day ( ANOTHER SSSSSSSSSSSSSSYMPTOM) :dohh:


----------



## TTC2308

MAN!!!!! Aren't we a bunch of symptom spotters!!!!:shock:


----------



## poppy666

No PK burst my bubble earlier cos i got white spots on my :holly: so had to find another :haha:


----------



## TTC2308

Anyone testing on Tuesday? Or am I all alone? Still early for me. 6 days before AF due, but I am not waiting until the 25th. My cycles are 30 - 34 days long and I am anxious.


----------



## poppy666

I will be testing from Friday till af shows her ugly mush Tuesday/wednesday x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

coral11680 said:


> Daisy's mum I thinik David van day lives near me somewhere, I'm in South Ockendon! Strange fella isnt it:haha:
> Where abouts in Dagenham are u? My Mum and dad live there, I was there today cleaning my Dads!
> Sorry for the BFN by the way:hugs:

OMG Coral, South Ockendon is my home town, lived in north Road til I was 28, moved to Dagenham when I met Hubby and we live just off Wood Lane/Parslowes.

What a small world:haha:


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> I will be testing from Friday till af shows her ugly mush Tuesday/wednesday x

YAY!!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Thats a lot of pissing you know 5 days on the trot lol...


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> Thats a lot of pissing you know 5 days on the trot lol...

Oh well!! Next week I'll be reporting from the :loo::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Thats a lot of pissing you know 5 days on the trot lol...
> 
> Oh well!! Next week I'll be reporting from the :loo::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## lupinerainbow

I haven't posted much on this thread but i definitely know which one to read if i want a laugh, you girls are crazy:haha:!

I'm testing on monday if AF doesn't show up on saturday! Really got my Fx'ed this month :)

possible symptoms so far- Blocked nose (only lasted for 3 days), Need loo alot, hot flushes?- except i dont get hot just really red (OH pointed it out), really hungry all the time but when i start eating i really dont fancy it, not got sore boobs yet (usually get them a week before AF). Also really thirsty (drinking alot) and started drinking tea? which i have never liked before? haha


xxxx


----------



## LEW32

TTC2308 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Thats a lot of pissing you know 5 days on the trot lol...
> 
> Oh well!! Next week I'll be reporting from the :loo::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I just popped in to see what everyone was up to on here....quite entertaining.... :rofl:

reporting from the :loo: is ok with me...my hubby :paper: while in there so why not! :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

well thats dinner done ham n pineapple :pizza: yummy, burnt mi gob though!:haha:....whats everyone up to tonight, the usual, oh ok BnB it is then, my OH away out to boxing gym,kids running around crazy :wohoo: ah well...evenin all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i cant report from :loo: i have got enough on with a piss stick in one hand and a cup of piss in the other, nevermind a camera/fone and the sodding laptop!!!!!:wacko: :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Daisys_mummy said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Daisy's mum I thinik David van day lives near me somewhere, I'm in South Ockendon! Strange fella isnt it:haha:
> Where abouts in Dagenham are u? My Mum and dad live there, I was there today cleaning my Dads!
> Sorry for the BFN by the way:hugs:
> 
> OMG Coral, South Ockendon is my home town, lived in north Road til I was 28, moved to Dagenham when I met Hubby and we live just off Wood Lane/Parslowes.
> 
> What a small world:haha:Click to expand...

OMG so funny, I'm from Barking originally, met hubby in america, lived there for 9 years then came back to uk and am now renting my brothers house which is in south ockendon! Isn't tinkerbell an essex bird too? :)


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> i cant report from :loo: i have got enough on with a piss stick in one hand and a cup of piss in the other, nevermind a camera/fone and the sodding laptop!!!!!:wacko: :haha: x

:rofl: yeah that would be a :juggle: act :haha:


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> I haven't posted much on this thread but i definitely know which one to read if i want a laugh, you girls are crazy:haha:!
> 
> I'm testing on monday if AF doesn't show up on saturday! Really got my Fx'ed this month :)
> 
> possible symptoms so far- Blocked nose (only lasted for 3 days), Need loo alot, hot flushes?- except i dont get hot just really red (OH pointed it out), really hungry all the time but when i start eating i really dont fancy it, not got sore boobs yet (usually get them a week before AF). Also really thirsty (drinking alot) and started drinking tea? which i have never liked before? haha
> 
> 
> xxxx

Hey lupinerainbow welcome back sweetie :flower: you got a bunch of symptoms :happydance: so what dpo are you? FX the :witch: stays away saturday :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> I haven't posted much on this thread but i definitely know which one to read if i want a laugh, you girls are crazy:haha:!
> 
> I'm testing on monday if AF doesn't show up on saturday! Really got my Fx'ed this month :)
> 
> possible symptoms so far- Blocked nose (only lasted for 3 days), Need loo alot, hot flushes?- except i dont get hot just really red (OH pointed it out), really hungry all the time but when i start eating i really dont fancy it, not got sore boobs yet (usually get them a week before AF). Also really thirsty (drinking alot) and started drinking tea? which i have never liked before? haha
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Hey lupinerainbow welcome back sweetie :flower: you got a bunch of symptoms :happydance: so what dpo are you? FX the :witch: stays away saturday :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: and yea i do but not sure if i'm just getting flu or something don't want to get too excited lol and im not sure my bbt charts are all over the place and apparently i ov at day 8 this month :shrug: but im really not convinced as AF was still here? so dont know i will just test if :witch: doesn't come :D, i did do opk this morning and was negative


xxx


----------



## poppy666

No idea with the charting, but hey you got more symptoms than some of us... ive got that desperate im inventing some :haha: about 5 of us are testing from Friday so dont forget to come back in here with your piccys too :thumbup: lol awwww loads of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

*Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo is there anybody out there?? "Mork calling Orson. Come in, Orson..." Nano Nano*​
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EEW-9NDM5k&ob=av2e


----------



## mothercabbage

boo x


----------



## mothercabbage

im here im just inventing some symptoms, weird tast in my mouth! prob pizza! achy :holly:= prob bra too tight or af..headache=men+kids...:haha: lower backpain=af or the gardening i did...feel sick=drinking too much fizzy juice! due to being thirsty!!! ah ha!! a real symptom, oh no wait pizza always makes ya thirsty....ermmmmmmmmmmm lemme think for 5 mins :haha: :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

LOL Too late now ive gotta go put korben to bed :dohh: cya all in a bit...


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> im here im just inventing some symptoms, weird tast in my mouth! prob pizza! achy :holly:= prob bra too tight or af..headache=men+kids...:haha: lower backpain=af or the gardening i did...feel sick=drinking too much fizzy juice! due to being thirsty!!! ah ha!! a real symptom, oh no wait pizza always makes ya thirsty....ermmmmmmmmmmm lemme think for 5 mins :haha: :rofl: x

You've lost the plot :rofl::rofl: so basically your same as me? NOOOOOOOOOOO fecking symptoms :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ffs!!!! ok ill just sit here and be a loner!!! :cry: issssss tttttherrrrrrrrrrrree anyboooooooooooooooooooooooody theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes that cor-fecking-rect not 1 symptom....:bfn: number (feck no's lost count) coming up on saturday!!! :cry:


----------



## coral11680

:hi: I'm herreeee!
also very symptomless apart from white spots on:holly: which IS a symptom isnt it poppy!:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: poppy gonna be maaaaaaaaaaaad!!! lol x


----------



## poppy666

Pissed off now i know im out well before tuesday :growlmad: just been bathroom and i got some of that ewcm which may i add you get when fertile & also before your af arriving :cry:

Now if someone can correct me please do cos ive totally resigned to the fact im out now for deffo, i cant be ovulating this late even tho ive got a jabbing pain on my right just above my hip.


----------



## mothercabbage

i had that cm the other day i thought it looked clear too but couldnt tell as loo roll was white, i dont think that is the decider whether you are preggo...i think the :witch: will decide that, so mop up and chin up hunni its not over yet!!!


----------



## poppy666

With what ive read you get it before af arrives too, i really need to stop reading cos it stresses me out lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

yea i found thats wot stressed me out too, everything contradicts its self and you'll only end up crazy!!!!!!:wacko: stop reading and look at pretty pics instead :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

just got changed for bed and my :holly: hurt, quite a bit, af or preggo??hmmm


----------



## poppy666

Is your LO in bed? korben just gone down he dribbling more than a dog does at the mo :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea both in bed, connor will wake up i a few hours though and wont go back to sleep unless he is in our bed, he a bugger but he's my bugger, how old is korben? conz is 19month now x


----------



## poppy666

Bit like korben.. he goes bed at 8ish then he wakes about midnight for a bottle and again about 7ish & goes back to sleep in my bed for another hour. He's just over 6mths now.

Aww 19mths he be all over the place now getting into everything wont he x


----------



## mothercabbage

yeah like you wouldnt believe! he so naughty now, we tell him no and he laughs and runs away, so mischivious! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Takes after his mum then eh :haha: Korben just about sitting up now but occassionally falls lol. This is why i want just one more so he got a playmate his brothers are more like his uncles their that older than him, but what will be will be i waited 6yrs for korben just hope it dont take that long, well it cant im 40 now :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

so will this be your last LO? hope you get bfp this cycle! xx


----------



## FLGAL82

Hi ladies I am new here.Can I join your group?I am ttc my first today I am 8 dpo.


----------



## poppy666

Yeah if it wasnt for the age gap korben would of been my last. Ive already told myself if no BFP by 42 thats it, think they has to be a cut off point due to risks to yourself or a baby.

Will this be you last? x


----------



## coral11680

My two r driving me nuts they are in bee but not asleep yet! 

Poppy the ewcm don't mean your out luv! I do agree though every little thing we look up and get all mixed messages and drive ourselves nuts! Arghhh


----------



## poppy666

FLGAL82 said:


> Hi ladies I am new here.Can I join your group?I am ttc my first today I am 8 dpo.

Welcome to the nuthouse FLGAL82:haha: how long you been ttc? x


----------



## mothercabbage

welcome flgal, and no poppy i am greedy want a houseful!:haha: i think you could have 2 more by the time your 42, im only 29 so hopefully ill be bless with at least 2 more...x
coral,,drug the children!!!! lol :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> My two r driving me nuts they are in bee but not asleep yet!
> 
> Poppy the ewcm don't mean your out luv! I do agree though every little thing we look up and get all mixed messages and drive ourselves nuts! Arghhh

Aww bless em little buggers :haha: you'd think they'd be tired being at school and it this late lol. 

Yeah i know i shouldnt read up on stuff i just freaked thinking am i ov late or af starting early arghhhh im a muppet xx


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> welcome flgal, and no poppy i am greedy want a houseful!:haha: i think you could have 2 more by the time your 42, im only 29 so hopefully ill be bless with at least 2 more...x
> coral,,drug the children!!!! lol :haha: x

:rofl: hmmm I'll give them 10 more mins then it's the drugs:sleep:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> welcome flgal, and no poppy i am greedy want a houseful!:haha: i think you could have 2 more by the time your 42, im only 29 so hopefully ill be bless with at least 2 more...x
> coral,,drug the children!!!! lol :haha: x

Drug em :rofl::rofl: No wonder Chloe and Connor in bed :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ha ha, you know me so well.....:haha: connor soundo he had a busy day, he helped me in garden bless, and chloe is in her room dont think she's asleep although when i went up she went all quiet and pretended to sleep ....ha! as if i dont know...


----------



## poppy666

When did you stop sterilising Connors bottles? lol i forgotten all this stuff im still doing korbens, but he plays with alsorts and straight into the mouth not sterilised x


----------



## mothercabbage

around 8 month ish, because of that reason he was crawling and just eating all sorts off the floor, some do it for a year! i did with chloe!!


----------



## poppy666

I thought the year too, but i cant see the point like you say Connor crawling everywhere and they do put everything in their mouths,may stop once he's crawling then, so can use steriliser for new LO :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i got mine in loft all wrapped up waiting, its good when you have them (possibly) close together, can re-use all the stuff, save a fortune! :yipee: so girl or boy?....im thinking boy so conz has a play mate or im happy with a girl as steve (my OH) hasnt got a little girl yet, my chloe is from a previous relationship x


----------



## poppy666

Yes my 3 older one's are from my 1st marriage, so be nice to be blessed with a girl already got some names pmsl thinking ahead here MC :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

ive been tempted to look up names but dont wanna tempt fate!! im superstitious(spelt wrong no doubt:dohh:) im thinking its time to hit the hay...OH watching pearl harbour on sky1 and thats not my type of filmso im off to read my book, thats shit! cant get into it and im halfwaythrough! might shread it and let the :bunny: have it for bedding lol x


----------



## poppy666

That makes me cry that film lol, yeah im going soon just playing on fb :haha: nite sweetie cya tomoz xx


----------



## DolceBella

Hi ladies! I'm gonna say g'morning because I work night shift.:wacko:

Trying hard not to symptom spot, but I'm wondering if I have increased CM. I had that with my first pg, so maybe I'm just looking too hard for it!


----------



## poppy666

LOL Go back a few pages think we had every symptom going today, well inventing then cos we aint got any :cry: but ive read increased cm a good sign, but im not symptom spotting now its sending me mental lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy my tits are killing now do i have a symptom???? i think i do, wow theyre burning!!! wtf! anyway ill let you know what :holly: are like in the morning,night poppy xxxxxx
@dolce good morning!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy my tits are killing now do i have a symptom???? i think i do, wow theyre burning!!! wtf! anyway ill let you know what :holly: are like in the morning,night poppy xxxxxx
> @dolce good morning!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx

Biatch lmao grrrrrrrrrrrr mine better hurt in a few days x nite sweetie xx


----------



## pk2of8

hey girlies...sorry i missed all the fun! :cry: i neeeeeeeeed symptoms too!!!! :haha:

poppy, i don't think ewcm is a sign of impending af. i think you're ok. :hugs:

damn i've had a terrible afternoon with work. so stressful. just everything going haywire after putting a ton of work into it. :growlmad: so frustrating. should be sorted by next week, but i'm rightly pissed at somebody in the company now. :growlmad: ggggrrrrr....


----------



## Damita

aww sorry to hear about the stress...

I hate SS, I am going to try my hardest not to, I am 1DPO from what I have worked out :)


----------



## poppy666

Knew there was a reason i loved you :haha: 

Tell her to come on here we'll sort her out :gun: Is she higher up than you, cant you have a word or two with her? Sorry your having a bad day sweetie :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Ladies! Sorry been busy all evening, missed out on all the fun, yet again... lol 

Ooooh lots of symptoms, from the "I'm not gonna symptom spot" ding dongers, I knew you would cave, I always do :rofl:

I have tons to read back, any hot news? x


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> aww sorry to hear about the stress...
> 
> I hate SS, I am going to try my hardest not to, I am 1DPO from what I have worked out :)

1DPO? well your buggered then you'll SS with us lot in the middle of our 2ww :haha: only way you'd manage not to is to not login here lol, but how can you desert us :cry:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Knew there was a reason i loved you :haha:
> 
> Tell her to come on here we'll sort her out :gun: Is she higher up than you, cant you have a word or two with her? Sorry your having a bad day sweetie :hugs: x

she's not higher up than me...just a different role and not directly with the facility i work for but with a different offshoot of our parent corporation...complicated i know.:wacko: i'll have a word or 2 with her if i get the chance!!! :gun: i've been working on this case since january...finally looks like it's going to come through, but the case also got quasi-referred about a month or so ago through this offshoot branch of our parent corporation and instead of referring it back to me as i've been working on it so long, this woman has taken it over like it's her case. and now there's all kinds of miscommunication and problems getting everything finalized right at the end. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: just a major pain in the ass. but it won't happen again if i have anything to say about it!! :devil::muaha:
:rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

i agree damita...i think you'll be at it with all the rest of us!! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## China girl

WOW...my UK ladies are up late tonight!!!

PK...If you need back up...just holla at ya girl!!:ninja::ninja::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh my little china girl, now down to buisness hermmmm... any symptoms :winkwink:


----------



## pk2of8

oh for defo!! i have the BEST back-up squad here on bnb...they wouldn't know what hit 'em!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh my little china girl, now down to buisness hermmmm... any symptoms :winkwink:

Well I have been having sharp pains in arse!!!....what do you think that could be??:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> oh for defo!! i have the BEST back-up squad here on bnb...they wouldn't know what hit 'em!! :rofl::rofl:

That's right PK...we are some ride or die Ding Dong's!!!!\\:D/


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oi :wave: Hello?!?! BOOOOOOO!!! :wave: lol

No-body loves me, everybody hates me, I'm going down the garden to eat worms...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh my little china girl, now down to buisness hermmmm... any symptoms :winkwink:
> 
> Well I have been having sharp pains in arse!!!....what do you think that could be??:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Ahh I know that one, thats DH :haha:


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh my little china girl, now down to buisness hermmmm... any symptoms :winkwink:
> 
> Well I have been having sharp pains in arse!!!....what do you think that could be??:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh I know that one, thats DH :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:Damn Tink!!!:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh my little china girl, now down to buisness hermmmm... any symptoms :winkwink:
> 
> Well I have been having sharp pains in arse!!!....what do you think that could be??:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

You constipated my dear or dh being naughty :rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

LOL Tink just read yours we on same wavelengh & i get the blame for my filth? pfft :haha:


----------



## China girl

:rofl::rofl:...gotta love my Tink & Poppy!!!

Seriously....no symtoms at all. Now last month I had tender boobs and cramps that make you cry. Now I have never had cramps that bad...well not since high school.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol aww you gals do make me smile :hug:


----------



## poppy666

Think side of my boobs hurt now cos i keep prodding them to see if they hurting lmao, im not bothered if they that sore i cant walk just give me fecking sore booooooooooooooooooooooooooobs...... please nicey muchly :haha:


----------



## LEW32

Hello Hello Hello All!

Symptom spotting are we?????????

@Popps- I have been prodding the hell out of my boobs too! They are a little sore but may be my own doing :holly: 

I feel like I had more symptoms at 4DPO than I do now!!! WTF!
My back is still achy a bit, but cramps have changed to more AF-ish. With that 'fake UTI' I had last week, I am going to feel like a fool when :af: does show her nasty face!

I randomly fell asleep for an hour or so after work- but that is probably more due to me staying up late to watch the 'Teen Mom' finale...ughhh!

@PK...hope work goes better for your tomorrow...if not China's got some mean ninjas to help you out- :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Hey Lew nice to see you :kiss: think everyone's boobs be sore by next week with prodding them :haha:

Hows your day going? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Dh rushed me up to bed for :sex: and then just fell asleep whilst I was cleaning my teeth:rofl: I'll let him sleep tonight since it's still early days. Nighty nighty! X


----------



## LEW32

Not too bad Poppy- although still have some work to do tonight:cry:

I am so :sleep:

This wait is killing me- if it doesn't happen the first few months, I am going to need therapy! How do you ladies do it!??
I stupidly poas again...why why why??????? Of course :bfn:!
I am going to run out of tests before my :af: is even due :rofl:

How are you doing Pops?


----------



## LEW32

LOL Tink! Nighty night!


----------



## poppy666

Think if im at this for more than 3 months im booking myself into the psychiatric ward for a month :haha: Im good thanks Lew, but like you im ready for bed :sleep: so going to love you & leave you lovely ding dongs and get some sleep :kiss:

nite nite luv you all n couldnt do this without you all cos your nutters lol xxxx


----------



## LEW32

Night night Pops!


----------



## Hopes314

Night Night UKers!
So for anyone who is awake, I have a questionn.
I thought I O'd yesterday (mostly based on my FF chart temps) and then today I have a good amount of EWCM.. after using a softcup this morning. Is the EWCM just another symptom of the prostaglandins in the semen that my cervix was sitting in for like 4 hours? Or do you think I didnt O yet? Check out my chart and let me know if you think I O'd yet. BUT.. regardless, husband and I are going to... keep at it. we are going on like 9 days in a row now or something. i feel bad for him lol. ugh.


----------



## FLGAL82

Thank's!We have been ttc for 5 years off and on but this year we have been serious about it. I went found an obgyn that I really like so I am on metformin and today I am 8 dpo.I know they say wait and test but how early can you test?


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> Think if im at this for more than 3 months im booking myself into the psychiatric ward for a month :haha: Im good thanks Lew, but like you im ready for bed :sleep: so going to love you & leave you lovely ding dongs and get some sleep :kiss:
> 
> nite nite luv you all n couldnt do this without you all cos your nutters lol xxxx

This was perfect for how I'm feeling right now, poppy! This cycle has been made quite a bit easier b/c of all of you lovely ladies! Glad I had the chance to send a little note before bed, because it's usually afternoon for most of you by the time I get on in the am. FX for the testers, and fx for us symptom spotters!! Have sweet baby dreams tonight!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Can't wait for another day in the TWW tomorrow...


----------



## pk2of8

sorry i missed saying g'night to my favey girlfriends!! :hugs: hope you all have lots of :dust: dreams and we'll catch up more tomorrow! i feel the same way as you poppy and eesoja. you've made it bearable this cycle (and any future ones too i'm sure!) :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

Hopes314 said:


> Night Night UKers!
> So for anyone who is awake, I have a questionn.
> I thought I O'd yesterday (mostly based on my FF chart temps) and then today I have a good amount of EWCM.. after using a softcup this morning. Is the EWCM just another symptom of the prostaglandins in the semen that my cervix was sitting in for like 4 hours? Or do you think I didnt O yet? Check out my chart and let me know if you think I O'd yet. BUT.. regardless, husband and I are going to... keep at it. we are going on like 9 days in a row now or something. i feel bad for him lol. ugh.

hey sweetie...i think there's a strong chance you O'd. are your cycles usually pretty regular?? that would help you to guess too. i would say you probably have yourself covered quite well, but if you wanted to be extra safe, to keep :sex: (just once a day or every other day :winkwink:) until ff puts your crosshairs up to show Ov. our dh's should be thrilled at all this :sex: :haha::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

FLGAL82 said:


> Thank's!We have been ttc for 5 years off and on but this year we have been serious about it. I went found an obgyn that I really like so I am on metformin and today I am 8 dpo.I know they say wait and test but how early can you test?

Welcome FLGAL! :hugs: we're glad to have ya here! glad to hear you've got an ob/gyn you really like now. that makes such a big difference i think. some girls will test as early as 8 or 9dpo, but i think the general thought for "early" testing is 10dpo, but a lot (most even) women still get negatives that early even if they are preggers. me and several of the girls on this thread will be 10dpo on fri (same as you) and we're going to try testing. :happydance: i don't think much of us are expecting to see :bfp:s(again b/c it is very early @ 10dpo still) but at least we're all in it together and have each other to lean on for support. :flower:


----------



## FLGAL82

hey ladies today I am 8 dpo what is the earliest you can test???


----------



## FLGAL82

Thank's pk2of8 I guess I will be testing with yall this Friday.:bfp::dust:
Good luck everyone!!!:friends:


----------



## Regalpeas

Welcome!

I think 10dpo but it's suggested to wait until AF is do or after 14dpo... for more accurate results.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good morning my honeys, did anybody POAS this morning? x


----------



## sleeping bubs

well i'm out this month :-( came on early 26day cycle this month!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww sleeping bubs :hugs :hug: :hugs: I'm so sorry :( XXXXXXXX


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwwwww sleeping :hug: to you xxxxx
nope i never poas! im quite proud of myself this morning...i was so tempted but gonna wait a bit longer... see if :witch: shows up...i bet somebody caves and tests this morning!!!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awww sleeping bubs :hugs :hug: :hugs: I'm so sorry :( XXXXXXXX

i never copied you, must just be great minds........:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Awww sleeping bubs :hugs :hug: :hugs: I'm so sorry :( XXXXXXXX
> 
> i never copied you, must just be great minds........:haha:Click to expand...

lol I think we are just on the same wavelength, same thing happened with Poppy yesterday. Awww well done MC! how ya feeling? x


----------



## mothercabbage

crap, like i wanna cry or something...but tbh ive just been on the bfp announcement board!! like to congratulate them as im sooooo pleased for them but feck!! im sooooooo jelous! i want a dark line at 10dpo!! im 11dpo now and not a hint of pink yet! just that weird test the otherday that had me fooled for 5 mins!!:holly: still tender, bet af appears today! as you probably guessed im on a downer today, i really wanted my bfp for when OH dad, step ma and brother come to stay with us! looks like ill not be giving them any good news! might do last frer tomorrow with fmu just to get it over and done with, if i am preggo it should show on a frer at 12dpo shouldn't it??...:wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww MC :hugs: :hug: :hugs: Sounds like you need a Ding Donger Huggle too. Try not to get so hung up honey, remember 6-12 days to implant?! x


----------



## coral11680

Morning girls!

cab, good girl for not poas :thumbup:

Yes use your frer tomorrow, I think it would probably show by then but not 100%?? Fingers crossed for you. I'll test tomorrow but doubt there will be a pink line.

It's turned bloody cold hasn't it. My dog wants to go for a walk but dont feel like it!

sorry to hear the:witch: got you sleeping:hugs:

Tinkerbell where in essex are u?


----------



## Mojitogirly

Morning ladies! Well, i caved & did my other IC - BFN! Didn't expect anything less but now iv got none left so can't wonder should i or shouldn't i?! It'l b sat for me now to see if AF rears her head or not! :( FX & good luck to all those testing friday! :D :D :D X x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral I'm literally 'round the corner' honey. He he, if we get preggers together we can go shopping for baby stuff at lakey lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mojitogirly said:


> Morning ladies! Well, i caved & did my other IC - BFN! Didn't expect anything less but now iv got none left so can't wonder should i or shouldn't i?! It'l b sat for me now to see if AF rears her head or not! :( FX & good luck to all those testing friday! :D :D :D X x x

Awww Ding Dong Huggles for you :hugs: :hug: :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Coral I'm literally 'round the corner' honey. He he, if we get preggers together we can go shopping for baby stuff at lakey lol x

oh excellent! can't wait:happydance::winkwink:

mojito sorry about your bfn, your not out yet hun!! fingers crossed


----------



## phoebe

good morning girlys xxx:hugs: and welcome newbies xx:hugs:
i've not been on for a few days, lousy work again lol. so is there good news on the horizon??? anyone with any symptons?? i promised myself that i would not sympton spot, but just wanted to say that i have had lower back pain, sore boobs, piddling like mad, tired and that funny full feeling. 
io know i said i wouldn't but hey u just can't help urself sometimes eh :rofl::rofl:
any way hugs and good luck to all xxxx:hug::dust::hug:


----------



## Pruitt

Good morning ladies!!! New to the thread but so excited to see such a supportive group!!! I'm currently 8dpo (according to the OPK from last week) and completely caved this morning and POAS. :bfn: If my boobies are going to be this sore I want it to be for a good reason! LOL DH and I have been trying now for 7 months for our first and I'm starting to feel a little frustrated. But I'm going to resist the urge to test again until the 19th (when the :witch: usually shows up) but I'm not sure I'll make it. :winkwink:


----------



## phoebe

sleeping bubs said:


> well i'm out this month :-( came on early 26day cycle this month!!!

aww so sorry sleeping bubs, better luck next cycle :hugs: xxxx


----------



## phoebe

Pruitt said:


> Good morning ladies!!! New to the thread but so excited to see such a supportive group!!! I'm currently 8dpo (according to the OPK from last week) and completely caved this morning and POAS. :bfn: If my boobies are going to be this sore I want it to be for a good reason! LOL DH and I have been trying now for 7 months for our first and I'm starting to feel a little frustrated. But I'm going to resist the urge to test again until the 19th (when the :witch: usually shows up) but I'm not sure I'll make it. :winkwink:

welcome to the gang hun. ss about bfn. i know how u feel hun and good luck for when u next cave in :rofl: xxxx


----------



## Pruitt

phoebe said:


> welcome to the gang hun. ss about bfn. i know how u feel hun and good luck for when u next cave in :rofl: xxxx


HA! I'm already planning for caving! Picking up more tests today. :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :friends:

sleeping bubs so sorry sweetie, that :witch: needs a right good hiding :growlmad: (( big hugs)) :friends: Rooting for you on this your new cycle :thumbup:

Welcome aboard Pruitt your due same as a lot of Ding Dongers on here (19th) Bet you test again with us lot Friday :haha: and if you dont, well done for your will power :winkwink:

phoebe your symptoms sound well promising grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol... ive no symptoms to be honest just cramping but ive got bad guts today like other day so its that :cry:

MC You hang in there missy cos when your down i get down :cry: hows the :holly: doing? Hope your feeling better later sweetie ( be my turn tomorrow when i get my BFN lmao) :hug:

Bollox to it roll on my next cycle cos im going to try every two days right from when af finishes... missionary, doggy etc then im standing on my fecking head so the little critters dont come out :rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

A woman goes in to the green grocers and asks 4 a cucumber he replys whole or sliced ??? she says ive got a fanny not a slot machine :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

:rofl: poppy!!! you always brighten my day hun! 

sleeping bubs, i'm sorry sweetie :hugs: on to the next round, and we'll be here for ya hun! :hug: 

MC, you've still got plenty of time for a :bfp:!! You too mojitogirly!!! 

Pruitt, welcome to the gang sweetie! :hugs: 

phoebs, sounding good girlie! try giving poppy and MC (and me) some symptoms while you're at it!! :haha:

ok girls, well i need a reality check b/c of my temps i'm starting to get my hopes up and i hate doing that b/c i can't stand the let down with a :bfn: would much rather just have af early. my chart is looking like what's called a "triphasic pattern" which can be indicative of pg. of course not always 100%, but good chances, so i'm getting all anxious about it!! want to start getting excited but i know i shouldn't b/c my chances are REALLY low this month b/c we didn't :sex: often enough :nope: *sigh* :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooo exciting PK :dance::dance: You know it only takes the once through a cycle im proof of that one :thumbup: sending loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: your way & the rest of the Ding Dongs.. I dont need any ive already robbed a box full of fairy dust :haha:

Just thinking about Amy then, we havnt heard from her for a few days, hope she's ok & grandad getting better :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Pruitt said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> welcome to the gang hun. ss about bfn. i know how u feel hun and good luck for when u next cave in :rofl: xxxx
> 
> 
> HA! I'm already planning for caving! Picking up more tests today. :rofl:Click to expand...

love it xxx:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Morning Ding Dongs :friends:
> 
> sleeping bubs so sorry sweetie, that :witch: needs a right good hiding :growlmad: (( big hugs)) :friends: Rooting for you on this your new cycle :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome aboard Pruitt your due same as a lot of Ding Dongers on here (19th) Bet you test again with us lot Friday :haha: and if you dont, well done for your will power :winkwink:
> 
> phoebe your symptoms sound well promising grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol... ive no symptoms to be honest just cramping but ive got bad guts today like other day so its that :cry:
> 
> MC You hang in there missy cos when your down i get down :cry: hows the :holly: doing? Hope your feeling better later sweetie ( be my turn tomorrow when i get my BFN lmao) :hug:
> 
> Bollox to it roll on my next cycle cos im going to try every two days right from when af finishes... missionary, doggy etc then im standing on my fecking head so the little critters dont come out :rofl::rofl:

hey i am liking the next cycle theory lol may give that a go myself :haha: xxxxx hugs hunny xxx


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> :rofl: poppy!!! you always brighten my day hun!
> 
> sleeping bubs, i'm sorry sweetie :hugs: on to the next round, and we'll be here for ya hun! :hug:
> 
> MC, you've still got plenty of time for a :bfp:!! You too mojitogirly!!!
> 
> Pruitt, welcome to the gang sweetie! :hugs:
> 
> phoebs, sounding good girlie! try giving poppy and MC (and me) some symptoms while you're at it!! :haha:
> 
> ok girls, well i need a reality check b/c of my temps i'm starting to get my hopes up and i hate doing that b/c i can't stand the let down with a :bfn: would much rather just have af early. my chart is looking like what's called a "triphasic pattern" which can be indicative of pg. of course not always 100%, but good chances, so i'm getting all anxious about it!! want to start getting excited but i know i shouldn't b/c my chances are REALLY low this month b/c we didn't :sex: often enough :nope: *sigh* :dohh:

aww good luck pk u never know sweety, it only takes 1 critter xxx:hugs::winkwink: xxxx i'm not building my hopes up too much, as anything that happens to me is a bllody sympton...... even if i heard a moth fart i would put that down as a sympton xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Welcome Pruitt! Nice to have aboard. I tend to test with IC's every blooming day of the last week lol I'm in a new cycle now, gearing up for O (Which should happen Monday (ish))

@Poppy. You making me smile this morning, love you!

@PK I'm trying very hard to to get over excited at your chart, Its looking bloody amazin girl!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Phoebe when you testing babe, loving the symptom spotting lol

@Mrsamyrach WHERE ARE YOU? I'm worrying about you hun, hope your ok x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@MC whats the situation honey, still clear on the AF front? x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> @Phoebe when you testing babe, loving the symptom spotting lol
> 
> @Mrsamyrach WHERE ARE YOU? I'm worrying about you hun, hope your ok x

i am gonna try and hold out til af due which will be the 23/10. but knowing me i'll cave in way b4 that xxxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

so i may be a tad early to have all these symptons as yet boooooo xxx


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> A woman goes in to the green grocers and asks 4 a cucumber he replys whole or sliced ??? she says ive got a fanny not a slot machine :rofl:

:rofl: good one hehe

Welcome pruitt :hugs:

PK I looked at your chart and it does look good:thumbup:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Ooooooooooooo exciting PK :dance::dance: You know it only takes the once through a cycle im proof of that one :thumbup: sending loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: your way & the rest of the Ding Dongs.. I dont need any ive already robbed a box full of fairy dust :haha:
> 
> Just thinking about Amy then, we havnt heard from her for a few days, hope she's ok & grandad getting better :hugs:

i was thinking about Amy last night too...hope she's doing alright. :hugs: 

thank you poppy! :kiss: ....robbed a box of fairy dust :rofl::rofl: well i want it so badly!!! just so afraid of the disappointment (again) :cry: i suppose i'll get past it though if that's the case...just gotta keep going...:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

right time for me to sign off now, gotta go into work.......again lol. wonder what the little sweetys have in store for me today :headspin::headspin::rofl::rofl: bless em. well u ladies have a good day and i will catch up with u all later, loadsa love n hugs from moi xxxxxxxx:hug::dust::hug: ttfn xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

phoebe said:


> aww good luck pk u never know sweety, it only takes 1 critter xxx:hugs::winkwink: xxxx i'm not building my hopes up too much, as anything that happens to me is a bllody sympton...... even if i heard a moth fart i would put that down as a sympton xxxx

:haha::rofl: that's awesome phoebe!!! lol maybe that's the approach poppy needs to take! :rofl:

thanks for the encouragement hun...i guess it's just a matter of a few more days for me to know for sure, so the torture will be over soon enough! :wacko::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Welcome Pruitt! Nice to have aboard. I tend to test with IC's every blooming day of the last week lol I'm in a new cycle now, gearing up for O (Which should happen Monday (ish))
> 
> @Poppy. You making me smile this morning, love you!
> 
> @PK I'm trying very hard to to get over excited at your chart, Its looking bloody amazin girl!

that's what scares me!!! it does look good right now!! :wacko::happydance: (*ok calm down, pk, calm down...*) :winkwink:


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> aww good luck pk u never know sweety, it only takes 1 critter xxx:hugs::winkwink: xxxx i'm not building my hopes up too much, as anything that happens to me is a bllody sympton...... even if i heard a moth fart i would put that down as a sympton xxxx
> 
> :haha::rofl: that's awesome phoebe!!! lol maybe that's the approach poppy needs to take! :rofl:
> 
> thanks for the encouragement hun...i guess it's just a matter of a few more days for me to know for sure, so the torture will be over soon enough! :wacko::hugs:Click to expand...

no problems sweetness thats what we are all here for xxxxx will keep everything crossed for u. i will be back later, gotta go work now take care xxxx:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## pk2of8

coral11680 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> A woman goes in to the green grocers and asks 4 a cucumber he replys whole or sliced ??? she says ive got a fanny not a slot machine :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: good one hehe
> 
> Welcome pruitt :hugs:
> 
> PK I looked at your chart and it does look good:thumbup:Click to expand...

thank you sweetie...i'm SOOOOOO nervous...... :wacko:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Girlies, using the laptop at work:haha: 

I'm trying sooo hard not to symtom spot but.........I've had tender boobies since yesterday and I've figured out the horrid taste in my mouth is metalic tasting, just can't get rid of it:shrug:

Anyone else had a metalic taste and not been preg?


----------



## pk2of8

Daisys_mummy said:


> Hi Girlies, using the laptop at work:haha:
> 
> I'm trying sooo hard not to symtom spot but.........I've had tender boobies since yesterday and I've figured out the horrid taste in my mouth is metalic tasting, just can't get rid of it:shrug:
> 
> Anyone else had a metalic taste and not been preg?

Good morning sweetie! :hugs: i had metallic taste REALLY bad with all of my previous pg's. don't recall having it when i wasn't pg, so maybe you've got it!! fxxx for you girlie!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Damita

Ooooh have got any :bfp: yet??


----------



## PJ32

Hi ladies, welcome to the newbies xx Hope everyone is doing well. Will read over last nights posts when I get home from work. 

I have OCD with SS, its driving me nuts!

Has anyone had (sorry TMI) a big clump of white CM when wiping? this is a strange one, BBs are sore on the sides but thats the lot!

Resisted testing so far, but may cave in over the weekend!


----------



## TTC2308

PJ32 said:


> Hi ladies, welcome to the newbies xx Hope everyone is doing well. Will read over last nights posts when I get home from work.
> 
> I have OCD with SS, its driving me nuts!
> 
> Has anyone had (sorry TMI) a big clump of white CM when wiping? this is a strange one, BBs are sore on the sides but thats the lot!
> 
> Resisted testing so far, but may cave in over the weekend!

I had it yesterday, but tried not to think anything about it.


----------



## TTC2308

You are gonna cause me to start SS, and I said I wouldn't!! :dohh:


----------



## China girl

Hey ladies:wave:

Phoebe...my :af:is due the day before you. So lets test on 20/10:dance:

PK got my fingers crossed!!...

Early testers...chin up girls!!...it aint over till fat lady sings....and she aint sung yet!!!


----------



## China girl

PJ32 said:


> Hi ladies, welcome to the newbies xx Hope everyone is doing well. Will read over last nights posts when I get home from work.
> 
> I have OCD with SS, its driving me nuts!
> 
> Has anyone had (sorry TMI) a big clump of white CM when wiping? this is a strange one, BBs are sore on the sides but thats the lot!
> 
> Resisted testing so far, but may cave in over the weekend!

I had some creamy CM the other day....it wasnt a clump but it only lasted a day though.


----------



## PJ32

TTC2308 said:


> You are gonna cause me to start SS, and I said I wouldn't!! :dohh:

Sorry hun, its so difficult not to when something out of the normal happens! :headspin:


----------



## PJ32

China girl said:


> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, welcome to the newbies xx Hope everyone is doing well. Will read over last nights posts when I get home from work.
> 
> I have OCD with SS, its driving me nuts!
> 
> Has anyone had (sorry TMI) a big clump of white CM when wiping? this is a strange one, BBs are sore on the sides but thats the lot!
> 
> Resisted testing so far, but may cave in over the weekend!
> 
> I had some creamy CM the other day....it wasnt a clump but it only lasted a day though.Click to expand...

a one off this morning, after a bad bout of constipation, AF cramps so not holding out much hope :growlmad:


----------



## China girl

PJ32 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, welcome to the newbies xx Hope everyone is doing well. Will read over last nights posts when I get home from work.
> 
> I have OCD with SS, its driving me nuts!
> 
> Has anyone had (sorry TMI) a big clump of white CM when wiping? this is a strange one, BBs are sore on the sides but thats the lot!
> 
> Resisted testing so far, but may cave in over the weekend!
> 
> I had some creamy CM the other day....it wasnt a clump but it only lasted a day though.Click to expand...
> 
> a one off this morning, after a bad bout of constipation, AF cramps so not holding out much hope :growlmad:Click to expand...

Don't give up till she shows up!!!!:hugs:...hang in there girly:flow:


----------



## TTC82

I have started getting AF style cramps, gutted as she's definitely on her way. Bummer!


----------



## eesoja81

China girl said:


> Hey ladies:wave:
> 
> Phoebe...my :af:is due the day before you. So lets test on 20/10:dance:
> 
> PK got my fingers crossed!!...
> 
> Early testers...chin up girls!!...it aint over till fat lady sings....and she aint sung yet!!!

hey, phoebe and china girl-I'm due Oct. 23rd, so can I commit to testing with you on the 20th? 

I am, like you, phoebe, finding myself with sore boobs, backache, etc. since 4dpo (which could possibly be a day behind). I went back through my symptom charts, and every month, the sore boobs don't start until 10 dpo, or 4/5 days before AF, SOOO who knows!!!


----------



## eesoja81

PJ32 said:


> Hi ladies, welcome to the newbies xx Hope everyone is doing well. Will read over last nights posts when I get home from work.
> 
> I have OCD with SS, its driving me nuts!
> 
> Has anyone had (sorry TMI) a big clump of white CM when wiping? this is a strange one, BBs are sore on the sides but thats the lot!
> 
> Resisted testing so far, but may cave in over the weekend!

Hi, PJ-I've had tons of excess cm when wiping since 4dpo, mine has been a little be lotiony, though. Sore boobs, too.


----------



## eesoja81

pk2of8 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Pruitt! Nice to have aboard. I tend to test with IC's every blooming day of the last week lol I'm in a new cycle now, gearing up for O (Which should happen Monday (ish))
> 
> @Poppy. You making me smile this morning, love you!
> 
> @PK I'm trying very hard to to get over excited at your chart, Its looking bloody amazin girl!
> 
> that's what scares me!!! it does look good right now!! :wacko::happydance: (*ok calm down, pk, calm down...*) :winkwink:Click to expand...

PK-looking good :thumbup: Just try to keep yourself busy so the days go by faster! FX for you!!:dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> @MC whats the situation honey, still clear on the AF front? x

yeah the :witch: hasn't visited me(yet)...dying to poas!!!!!!! got a few more posts to catch p on then im gonna write an essay!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so lots of SS going on so heres mine...tender :holly: still, sore lower back, and weird taste in my mouth,( that could be due to eating something that has hung around in my mouth)think thats is but ill try to find more! :haha:so we got testers for friday and saturday, sorry mojito, but your no way out yet hunni, keep pma and test in a couple od days!! FXd for ya...POPPY filth again...cucumber....:haha: had me laughing though, even told OH, he just tutted!!!:rofl:cant believe tink and coral are going on shopping trips together!!:cry: i wanna come!!! its ok ill meet up with poppy then..ner ner, think poppy is only 1.5 hrs away, by road....might have to come say hello one day poppy!!!!:wave: xxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

eesoja81 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies:wave:
> 
> Phoebe...my :af:is due the day before you. So lets test on 20/10:dance:
> 
> PK got my fingers crossed!!...
> 
> Early testers...chin up girls!!...it aint over till fat lady sings....and she aint sung yet!!!
> 
> hey, phoebe and china girl-I'm due Oct. 23rd, so can I commit to testing with you on the 20th?
> 
> I am, like you, phoebe, finding myself with sore boobs, backache, etc. since 4dpo (which could possibly be a day behind). I went back through my symptom charts, and every month, the sore boobs don't start until 10 dpo, or 4/5 days before AF, SOOO who knows!!!Click to expand...

Heck yeah eesoja81:thumbup:


----------



## China girl

I feel so left out!!!....I want my :holly:to ache (ooh, I love this one)


----------



## eesoja81

China girl said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies:wave:
> 
> Phoebe...my :af:is due the day before you. So lets test on 20/10:dance:
> 
> PK got my fingers crossed!!...
> 
> Early testers...chin up girls!!...it aint over till fat lady sings....and she aint sung yet!!!
> 
> hey, phoebe and china girl-I'm due Oct. 23rd, so can I commit to testing with you on the 20th?
> 
> I am, like you, phoebe, finding myself with sore boobs, backache, etc. since 4dpo (which could possibly be a day behind). I went back through my symptom charts, and every month, the sore boobs don't start until 10 dpo, or 4/5 days before AF, SOOO who knows!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Heck yeah eesoja81:thumbup:Click to expand...

GREAT! I'm really not feeling the urge to POAS yet (weird, I know) just trying not to freak out over what are clearly NOT real symptoms at only 6dpo-ERRRGHH! I don't know what to think!!! :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I want to go baby shopping with all of you!!! :(

Well I have just been out to buy a moon cup, i know they are bigger than soft cups but have the advantage of being reusable either for TTC or AF, and the design means you can actually push the whole lot up quite easilly... lol how this will work out I don't know, but its a plan huh? Worrying cause DH is coming down with a nasty cold, if he's too sick to :sex: I'm gonna go mad :rofl:


----------



## eesoja81

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol I want to go baby shopping with all of you!!! :(
> 
> Well I have just been out to buy a moon cup, i know they are bigger than soft cups but have the advantage of being reusable either for TTC or AF, and the design means you can actually push the whole lot up quite easilly... lol how this will work out I don't know, but its a plan huh? Worrying cause DH is coming down with a nasty cold, if he's too sick to :sex: I'm gonna go mad :rofl:

Mine was kind of under the weather this last cycle, so I 'did most of the work' until the end, so it worked out pretty well for both of us! I really should do some research about the whole softcup/moon cup thing. Have you heard about much success from using them?


----------



## mothercabbage

dope him up on beechams!!!! dont let him get sick, let me know how you get on with moon cup, im interested, as if a fail this month i may have them in my plan also!!!! xxx


----------



## poppy666

I wanna know about these soft cups too... just cant understand how you would lose the same amount of the slimey critters, cos he shoots... you try stay still and shove one of the cups up they still going to get out arnt they?


----------



## eesoja81

China girl said:


> I feel so left out!!!....I want my :holly:to ache (ooh, I love this one)

Every past cycle I've been praying that I don't get them @ 10dpo, b/c it's a pretty sure-fire sign that AF is on her way. So, this cycle, I was kind of excited b/c they started so early, especially b/c mother of 4 mentioned that was one of her symptoms b4 her BFP-but it's diff. for all of us, you know? Do you usually get them, or not-b/c the opposite could surely be a sign for you!!!


----------



## pk2of8

I think the softcups/mooncups can go one way or the other. some women swear by them and get their bfp first cycle using them. others i've seen don't feel it really makes a difference, so i think it's a toss up. i used softcups last cycle and :bfn: but i don't take that to mean that it wouldn't work either. just didn't work THAT time. :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

so the moral to that is "give it a go, you never know!!!!!" :haha: xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ok so lots of SS going on so heres mine...tender :holly: still, sore lower back, and weird taste in my mouth,( that could be due to eating something that has hung around in my mouth)think thats is but ill try to find more! :haha:so we got testers for friday and saturday, sorry mojito, but your no way out yet hunni, keep pma and test in a couple od days!! FXd for ya...POPPY filth again...cucumber....:haha: had me laughing though, even told OH, he just tutted!!!:rofl:cant believe tink and coral are going on shopping trips together!!:cry: i wanna come!!! its ok ill meet up with poppy then..ner ner, think poppy is only 1.5 hrs away, by road....might have to come say hello one day poppy!!!!:wave: xxxxxxx

God help me :rofl: Its ok MC if we all get baby bumps before xmas we'll all meet up n go shopping togethor :thumbup:


----------



## eesoja81

mothercabbage said:


> so the moral to that is "give it a go, you never know!!!!!" :haha: xxxxxxxx

I like it :thumbup:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> I wanna know about these soft cups too... just cant understand how you would lose the same amount of the slimey critters, cos he shoots... you try stay still and shove one of the cups up they still going to get out arnt they?

nah, if you put it in right, you shouldn't lose anything poppy :winkwink: i had no "drippage" at all when i used it after :sex: last cycle :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> I think the softcups/mooncups can go one way or the other. some women swear by them and get their bfp first cycle using them. others i've seen don't feel it really makes a difference, so i think it's a toss up. i used softcups last cycle and :bfn: but i don't take that to mean that it wouldn't work either. just didn't work THAT time. :hugs:

Toss up :rofl: got giggles :blush:

Hmmm may try them, but where do you buy them?


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok so lots of SS going on so heres mine...tender :holly: still, sore lower back, and weird taste in my mouth,( that could be due to eating something that has hung around in my mouth)think thats is but ill try to find more! :haha:so we got testers for friday and saturday, sorry mojito, but your no way out yet hunni, keep pma and test in a couple od days!! FXd for ya...POPPY filth again...cucumber....:haha: had me laughing though, even told OH, he just tutted!!!:rofl:cant believe tink and coral are going on shopping trips together!!:cry: i wanna come!!! its ok ill meet up with poppy then..ner ner, think poppy is only 1.5 hrs away, by road....might have to come say hello one day poppy!!!!:wave: xxxxxxx
> 
> God help me :rofl: Its ok MC if we all get baby bumps before xmas we'll all meet up n go shopping togethor :thumbup:Click to expand...

:cry: *sniff sniff* what about meeeeeeee???????? i wanna gooooooooooooo!!!! :cry:
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

from the moon cup shop!!!:rofl::haha: xxx


----------



## poppy666

So who's the lucky buggers with the metalic taste? Daisy-mummy &...........


----------



## mothercabbage

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok so lots of SS going on so heres mine...tender :holly: still, sore lower back, and weird taste in my mouth,( that could be due to eating something that has hung around in my mouth)think thats is but ill try to find more! :haha:so we got testers for friday and saturday, sorry mojito, but your no way out yet hunni, keep pma and test in a couple od days!! FXd for ya...POPPY filth again...cucumber....:haha: had me laughing though, even told OH, he just tutted!!!:rofl:cant believe tink and coral are going on shopping trips together!!:cry: i wanna come!!! its ok ill meet up with poppy then..ner ner, think poppy is only 1.5 hrs away, by road....might have to come say hello one day poppy!!!!:wave: xxxxxxx
> 
> God help me :rofl: Its ok MC if we all get baby bumps before xmas we'll all meet up n go shopping togethor :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: *sniff sniff* what about meeeeeeee???????? i wanna gooooooooooooo!!!! :cry:
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

ah now there is an offer!!! florida!!!! nice!!! come on poppy! lets get on the next plane! :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> from the moon cup shop!!!:rofl::haha: xxx

Funny shite :haha: and where's that in moon cup fecking villiage? :rofl: PK you still not banned her yet :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> So who's the lucky buggers with the metalic taste? Daisy-mummy &...........

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, oh wait thats probably just the food i ate and the oj i drank, oj always leaves my gob horrid!! x


----------



## pk2of8

read through this thread poppy...some of the UK girls on here have either found softcups in the UK or ordered them online. others use mooncups. I used softcups b/c i already had them for af. if i don't get bfp this time, i'll probably try using softcups again next cycle after :sex:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/374356-softcup-users-official-2010-testing-thread.html


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok so lots of SS going on so heres mine...tender :holly: still, sore lower back, and weird taste in my mouth,( that could be due to eating something that has hung around in my mouth)think thats is but ill try to find more! :haha:so we got testers for friday and saturday, sorry mojito, but your no way out yet hunni, keep pma and test in a couple od days!! FXd for ya...POPPY filth again...cucumber....:haha: had me laughing though, even told OH, he just tutted!!!:rofl:cant believe tink and coral are going on shopping trips together!!:cry: i wanna come!!! its ok ill meet up with poppy then..ner ner, think poppy is only 1.5 hrs away, by road....might have to come say hello one day poppy!!!!:wave: xxxxxxx
> 
> God help me :rofl: Its ok MC if we all get baby bumps before xmas we'll all meet up n go shopping togethor :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: *sniff sniff* what about meeeeeeee???????? i wanna gooooooooooooo!!!! :cry:
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> ah now there is an offer!!! florida!!!! nice!!! come on poppy! lets get on the next plane! :yipee:Click to expand...

Good idea its warmer over there :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> from the moon cup shop!!!:rofl::haha: xxx
> 
> Funny shite :haha: and where's that in moon cup fecking villiage? :rofl: PK you still not banned her yet :haha:Click to expand...

no not the moon cup village silly........moon cup town!!! :rofl: :tease:


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok so lots of SS going on so heres mine...tender :holly: still, sore lower back, and weird taste in my mouth,( that could be due to eating something that has hung around in my mouth)think thats is but ill try to find more! :haha:so we got testers for friday and saturday, sorry mojito, but your no way out yet hunni, keep pma and test in a couple od days!! FXd for ya...POPPY filth again...cucumber....:haha: had me laughing though, even told OH, he just tutted!!!:rofl:cant believe tink and coral are going on shopping trips together!!:cry: i wanna come!!! its ok ill meet up with poppy then..ner ner, think poppy is only 1.5 hrs away, by road....might have to come say hello one day poppy!!!!:wave: xxxxxxx
> 
> God help me :rofl: Its ok MC if we all get baby bumps before xmas we'll all meet up n go shopping togethor :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: *sniff sniff* what about meeeeeeee???????? i wanna gooooooooooooo!!!! :cry:
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> ah now there is an offer!!! florida!!!! nice!!! come on poppy! lets get on the next plane! :yipee:Click to expand...

i'm so serious about shopping at ann taylor loft...found out they have a new maternity line!!!!! :dance::yipee::happydance: oh yeah!!!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> So who's the lucky buggers with the metalic taste? Daisy-mummy &...........
> 
> meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, oh wait thats probably just the food i ate and the oj i drank, oj always leaves my gob horrid!! xClick to expand...

Pfft lol tell you us 3 musketeers, PK & MC we was the first one's into this thread we'll be the last out :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok so lots of SS going on so heres mine...tender :holly: still, sore lower back, and weird taste in my mouth,( that could be due to eating something that has hung around in my mouth)think thats is but ill try to find more! :haha:so we got testers for friday and saturday, sorry mojito, but your no way out yet hunni, keep pma and test in a couple od days!! FXd for ya...POPPY filth again...cucumber....:haha: had me laughing though, even told OH, he just tutted!!!:rofl:cant believe tink and coral are going on shopping trips together!!:cry: i wanna come!!! its ok ill meet up with poppy then..ner ner, think poppy is only 1.5 hrs away, by road....might have to come say hello one day poppy!!!!:wave: xxxxxxx
> 
> God help me :rofl: Its ok MC if we all get baby bumps before xmas we'll all meet up n go shopping togethor :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: *sniff sniff* what about meeeeeeee???????? i wanna gooooooooooooo!!!! :cry:
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> ah now there is an offer!!! florida!!!! nice!!! come on poppy! lets get on the next plane! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea its warmer over there :haha:Click to expand...

any time my lovely ding dongers!!! :happydance: we'll crash at my parents' house...better shopping there than where i'm at now! :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> from the moon cup shop!!!:rofl::haha: Xxx
> 
> funny shite :haha: And where's that in moon cup fecking villiage? :rofl: Pk you still not banned her yet :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> no not the moon cup village silly........moon cup town!!! :rofl: :tease:Click to expand...

*ban her nowwwwwwwww pmsl*


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> So who's the lucky buggers with the metalic taste? Daisy-mummy &...........
> 
> meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, oh wait thats probably just the food i ate and the oj i drank, oj always leaves my gob horrid!! xClick to expand...
> 
> Pfft lol tell you us 3 musketeers, PK & MC we was the first one's into this thread we'll be the last out :haha:Click to expand...

ohhhhhhnooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! hush up now poppy your gonna jinx us!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> from the moon cup shop!!!:rofl::haha: Xxx
> 
> funny shite :haha: And where's that in moon cup fecking villiage? :rofl: Pk you still not banned her yet :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> no not the moon cup village silly........moon cup town!!! :rofl: :tease:Click to expand...
> 
> *ban her nowwwwwwwww pmsl*Click to expand...

moon cup village...moon cup town....ehhhhh....same difference! :rofl::haha:


----------



## coral11680

oh you girlies do make me laugh:rofl:
When are we booking the plane tickets to Florida to see PK, I need a holiday!:haha: Better wait til we get our BFP first aye! hehe

Poppy, I'm still believing these white spots on areola are preg related, I know the bumps are always there but they def look bigger and filled with white stuff!! I noticed them the day before you mentioned them? hmmm I knew I would have to find some symptom to get stuck up on!.....silly cow


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Moon cup village... :rofl:

I brought mine from Boots, you can get soft cups from Ebay in the UK if you would prefur lol To be honest, its not much deeper than a soft cup, so i would have thought the effect would be similar. I have already wasted too much money this month on TTC now have 10 IC Opk's, 10 IC 10miu tests, 4 FRER's and my moon cup. Yikes, I better get a BFP this cycle or the bank manger will be after me lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Gonna get me a Moon bean lol hey if i get BFP I'll call it Moon :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

coral11680 said:


> oh you girlies do make me laugh:rofl:
> When are we booking the plane tickets to Florida to see PK, I need a holiday!:haha: Better wait til we get our BFP first aye! hehe
> 
> Poppy, I'm still believing these white spots on areola are preg related, I know the bumps are always there but they def look bigger and filled with white stuff!! I noticed them the day before you mentioned them? hmmm I knew I would have to find some symptom to get stuck up on!.....silly cow

Hey I'll come with ya coral, meet you at Ockendon station. Okeys? when can we come PK? :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Ive decided im going to give the cups a try :thumbup: anyways i wanted a July :baby: all my boys have been on the winter side so maybe a girl :happydance:


----------



## TTC2308

mothercabbage said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok so lots of SS going on so heres mine...tender :holly: still, sore lower back, and weird taste in my mouth,( that could be due to eating something that has hung around in my mouth)think thats is but ill try to find more! :haha:so we got testers for friday and saturday, sorry mojito, but your no way out yet hunni, keep pma and test in a couple od days!! FXd for ya...POPPY filth again...cucumber....:haha: had me laughing though, even told OH, he just tutted!!!:rofl:cant believe tink and coral are going on shopping trips together!!:cry: i wanna come!!! its ok ill meet up with poppy then..ner ner, think poppy is only 1.5 hrs away, by road....might have to come say hello one day poppy!!!!:wave: xxxxxxx
> 
> God help me :rofl: Its ok MC if we all get baby bumps before xmas we'll all meet up n go shopping togethor :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: *sniff sniff* what about meeeeeeee???????? i wanna gooooooooooooo!!!! :cry:
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> ah now there is an offer!!! florida!!!! nice!!! come on poppy! lets get on the next plane! :yipee:Click to expand...

And I will meet you girls since I am in FL too!!! Hey, we got a trip planned :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> oh you girlies do make me laugh:rofl:
> When are we booking the plane tickets to Florida to see PK, I need a holiday!:haha: Better wait til we get our BFP first aye! hehe
> 
> Poppy, I'm still believing these white spots on areola are preg related, I know the bumps are always there but they def look bigger and filled with white stuff!! I noticed them the day before you mentioned them? hmmm I knew I would have to find some symptom to get stuck up on!.....silly cow
> 
> Hey I'll come with ya coral, meet you at Ockendon station. Okeys? when can we come PK? :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: ok meet ya there 

might try those cup things next month, or maybe preseed hmm


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> So who's the lucky buggers with the metalic taste? Daisy-mummy &...........
> 
> meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, oh wait thats probably just the food i ate and the oj i drank, oj always leaves my gob horrid!! xClick to expand...
> 
> Pfft lol tell you us 3 musketeers, PK & MC we was the first one's into this thread we'll be the last out :haha:Click to expand...

yea im thinking that too, well me anyway! :cry: *stomps foot*


----------



## mothercabbage

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> from the moon cup shop!!!:rofl::haha: Xxx
> 
> funny shite :haha: And where's that in moon cup fecking villiage? :rofl: Pk you still not banned her yet :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> no not the moon cup village silly........moon cup town!!! :rofl: :tease:Click to expand...
> 
> *ban her nowwwwwwwww pmsl*Click to expand...
> 
> moon cup village...moon cup town....ehhhhh....same difference! :rofl::haha:Click to expand...

its the moon cup man that serves you in the moon cup shop in moon cup town!!!!:tease: :rofl: sorry poppy ill stop now! lol xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

MC you up for the cups too? hmmm what else can we use pre-seed lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> MC you up for the cups too? hmmm what else can we use pre-seed lol x

opks, cbfm, ermmmmmmmmm....oh yea a man!!!!:haha: my OH is going to a new thai boxing gym, he came home saying he needs a box/cup(to protect his bits) im like errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr you best get a good feckin cup!!! i need them balls in 1 piece, well 2 but you get the idea!!!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> MC you up for the cups too? hmmm what else can we use pre-seed lol x
> 
> opks, cbfm, ermmmmmmmmm....oh yea a man!!!!:haha: my OH is going to a new thai boxing gym, he came home saying he needs a box/cup(to protect his bits) im like errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr you best get a good feckin cup!!! i need them balls in 1 piece, well 2 but you get the idea!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: CBFM? You bought one ya little shit :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

no feckin way there 100 sheets!!!!! feck that! :haha::rofl:


----------



## Damita

:rofl: you girls crack me up!


----------



## poppy666

£40ish on ebay, but still expensive.... we need a plan for next month :coffee:


----------



## China girl

eesoja81 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies:wave:
> 
> Phoebe...my :af:is due the day before you. So lets test on 20/10:dance:
> 
> PK got my fingers crossed!!...
> 
> Early testers...chin up girls!!...it aint over till fat lady sings....and she aint sung yet!!!
> 
> hey, phoebe and china girl-I'm due Oct. 23rd, so can I commit to testing with you on the 20th?
> 
> I am, like you, phoebe, finding myself with sore boobs, backache, etc. since 4dpo (which could possibly be a day behind). I went back through my symptom charts, and every month, the sore boobs don't start until 10 dpo, or 4/5 days before AF, SOOO who knows!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Heck yeah eesoja81:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> GREAT! I'm really not feeling the urge to POAS yet (weird, I know) just trying not to freak out over what are clearly NOT real symptoms at only 6dpo-ERRRGHH! I don't know what to think!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

I feel ya on not having the urge....BUT since everyone else is doing it, we should too:rofl::rofl:


----------



## FLGAL82

Ok ladies here is another question????On Monday I had a spec of brown blood in underwear TMI sorry.I just went to the bathroom and wipe and there is brown discharge I have had cramping on and off since Monday and my dang back is killing me.Do you think this is a good sighn of implantation?
Thank you:kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Pssssssssssssssss i just pinched the below from a lady who got her BFP :thumbup:

Agnus Castus (known as natures Clomid)
Royal Jelly
Honey (eaten)
Cinnamon (eaten)
Good quality pre natal vits (pregnacare plus with Omega fats)
Additional B vitamins (Mega B 50 Holland & Barratt)
Natural sunlight on a daily basis
Regular cardiovascular exercise
Stress reduction
Lots of fresh fruit and veg
Low dose aspirin (this was due to mc but I wouldn't necessarily advocate this without medical backup)
Raspberry leaf capsules (tones uterus)
i was about to try Preseed when I got my BFP


----------



## pk2of8

we do need a plan!!! but hey, we should all plan a "team ding dong" reunion!!! wouldn't that be fun!!! lol :happydance::happydance:

i would say those balls are the most important things at this point girls :rofl:

i've had a helluva time getting dh to stop wearing sport support underwear everyday!!! keeps the jewels all mashed up too close to the body...NO GOOD!!! :haha: well he's learning, and he's been very cooperative for the most part...except when he gets back into that "i'm too tired" bs. :growlmad: i might have to resort to poppy's trick of tying him down to the bed if he goes back to that again! :rofl:


----------



## eesoja81

China girl said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies:wave:
> 
> Phoebe...my :af:is due the day before you. So lets test on 20/10:dance:
> 
> PK got my fingers crossed!!...
> 
> Early testers...chin up girls!!...it aint over till fat lady sings....and she aint sung yet!!!
> 
> hey, phoebe and china girl-I'm due Oct. 23rd, so can I commit to testing with you on the 20th?
> 
> I am, like you, phoebe, finding myself with sore boobs, backache, etc. since 4dpo (which could possibly be a day behind). I went back through my symptom charts, and every month, the sore boobs don't start until 10 dpo, or 4/5 days before AF, SOOO who knows!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Heck yeah eesoja81:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> GREAT! I'm really not feeling the urge to POAS yet (weird, I know) just trying not to freak out over what are clearly NOT real symptoms at only 6dpo-ERRRGHH! I don't know what to think!!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel ya on not having the urge....BUT since everyone else is doing it, we should too:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I TOTALLY AGREE-good thing I'm working a lot the next few days to keep me busy, then! It's about time for that '30% chance' of conception to start kicking in!!!


----------



## China girl

eesoja81 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> I feel so left out!!!....I want my :holly:to ache (ooh, I love this one)
> 
> Every past cycle I've been praying that I don't get them @ 10dpo, b/c it's a pretty sure-fire sign that AF is on her way. So, this cycle, I was kind of excited b/c they started so early, especially b/c mother of 4 mentioned that was one of her symptoms b4 her BFP-but it's diff. for all of us, you know? Do you usually get them, or not-b/c the opposite could surely be a sign for you!!!Click to expand...

My :holly:never hurt....so them hurting or getting sharp pains was not normal for me. Then I got really bad cramps. I had to :sex: just so :af:would show up (TMI...sorry). Last month was my first month TTC. Usually when its time for :af: I get really moody. That's how my friends know, last month just threw us for a loop.


----------



## eesoja81

FLGAL82 said:


> Ok ladies here is another question????On Monday I had a spec of brown blood in underwear TMI sorry.I just went to the bathroom and wipe and there is brown discharge I have had cramping on and off since Monday and my dang back is killing me.Do you think this is a good sighn of implantation?
> Thank you:kiss:

Hi, FLGAL-I think you said in a prior post, but what DPO are you?


----------



## LEW32

Hello All,

I agree and would love to be part of the plan for next month! All I have tried so far is prenatals and opks.
I OF COURSE did a cheapie test this morning....:bfn: 
My symptoms are mostly gone...thinking I am out this month....boooooo! 

Think if I suck on spoon for a while, I will develop that 'metallic' taste in my mouth? 
:haha:

PK- I will be outside of Orlando over the Christmas Holiday! Satellite Beach to be exact....are you anywhere near there? MY parents live there.

Question- what sensitivity test is everyone using for tomorrow's big :test: ???? I only have a few 25miu cheapies left, so contemplating going out for a FRER....

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!!


----------



## eesoja81

China girl said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> I feel so left out!!!....I want my :holly:to ache (ooh, I love this one)
> 
> Every past cycle I've been praying that I don't get them @ 10dpo, b/c it's a pretty sure-fire sign that AF is on her way. So, this cycle, I was kind of excited b/c they started so early, especially b/c mother of 4 mentioned that was one of her symptoms b4 her BFP-but it's diff. for all of us, you know? Do you usually get them, or not-b/c the opposite could surely be a sign for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> My :holly:never hurt....so them hurting or getting sharp pains was not normal for me. Then I got really bad cramps. I had to :sex: just so :af:would show up (TMI...sorry). Last month was my first month TTC. Usually when its time for :af: I get really moody. That's how my friends know, last month just threw us for a loop.Click to expand...

Two cycles ago, someone commented to me that in their 18 months ttc they had experienced everything-change in cycle days, pains, nothing-opposite symptoms of every sort. That is something I am coming to terms with in my 6 mo. ttc-so I totally understand being 'thrown for a loop.' You think just as you are getting to understand your body, something different or new happens. SUCKS!!!


----------



## poppy666

Check my new ticker out, wanted a change ready for new cycle :hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> Check my new ticker out, wanted a change ready for new cycle :hugs:

I like it!!!:thumbup:


----------



## LEW32

Nice Poppy!

So, what is everyone going to do different next cycle (for those who do not get a :bfp: that is!)

I think I might start temping....not sure about all the supplements yet...I want to make sure I understand what I would be putting in my body!


----------



## poppy666

Im just gonna sit on his taj all fecking month :haha: No seriously im using those soft cups going to look on ebay later, also have some wine before :sex: and do it every other day straight after AF finished :thumbup:

You ever walked on your kitchen brush and its hit you up the arse? I just done it cos i forgot to pick it up off the floor earlier :dohh:


----------



## FLGAL82

eesoja81 said:


> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies here is another question????On Monday I had a spec of brown blood in underwear TMI sorry.I just went to the bathroom and wipe and there is brown discharge I have had cramping on and off since Monday and my dang back is killing me.Do you think this is a good sighn of implantation?
> Thank you:kiss:
> 
> Hi, FLGAL-I think you said in a prior post, but what DPO are you?Click to expand...

I am 9 dpo today


----------



## poppy666

Looked up softcup https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Instead-Soft...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item5ad730a28c

Now the mooncup how do you know what size hole you have cos they come in size A or B? so basically do you ask your dh if he thinks your quite slack or tight? pmsl omg im laughing to myself :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Girls! Has windswept been on here today? Just seen on another thread that she got a very faint second pink line on a frer:wohoo: heres hoping that gets stronger for her


----------



## poppy666

FLGAL82 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies here is another question????On Monday I had a spec of brown blood in underwear TMI sorry.I just went to the bathroom and wipe and there is brown discharge I have had cramping on and off since Monday and my dang back is killing me.Do you think this is a good sighn of implantation?
> Thank you:kiss:
> 
> Hi, FLGAL-I think you said in a prior post, but what DPO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am 9 dpo todayClick to expand...

They say implantation can occur between day 20-24 of your cycle so FX this tinge of blood your getting in your CM could be implantation sweetie x

Someone correct me if wrong x


----------



## LEW32

poppy666 said:


> Looked up softcup https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Instead-Soft...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item5ad730a28c
> 
> Now the mooncup how do you know what size hole you have cos they come in size A or B? so basically do you ask your dh if he thinks your quite slack or tight? pmsl omg im laughing to myself :rofl::rofl:

OMG Poppy! :rofl: how the HELL are you supposed to assess that!!! I can't believe they come in sizes!!!!

I don't think I can try those things, I tried softcups with my :af: a few years ago and just couldn't get the hang of it...couldn't get the darn thing in place! Guess I woudl be an 'A' then :blush:


----------



## LEW32

poppy666 said:


> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies here is another question????On Monday I had a spec of brown blood in underwear TMI sorry.I just went to the bathroom and wipe and there is brown discharge I have had cramping on and off since Monday and my dang back is killing me.Do you think this is a good sighn of implantation?
> Thank you:kiss:
> 
> Hi, FLGAL-I think you said in a prior post, but what DPO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am 9 dpo todayClick to expand...
> 
> They say implantation can occur between day 20-24 of your cycle so FX this tinge of blood your getting in your CM could be implantation sweetie x
> 
> Someone correct me if wrong xClick to expand...

Sounds about right poppy, I think implantation occurs between 6-12DPO , so it sounds about right for your FLGAL...Were you about 6DPO on Monday? Perhaps you calculated O a little late too?
ITs looking good for you!!


----------



## FLGAL82

poppy666 said:


> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies here is another question????On Monday I had a spec of brown blood in underwear TMI sorry.I just went to the bathroom and wipe and there is brown discharge I have had cramping on and off since Monday and my dang back is killing me.Do you think this is a good sighn of implantation?
> Thank you:kiss:
> 
> Hi, FLGAL-I think you said in a prior post, but what DPO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am 9 dpo todayClick to expand...
> 
> They say implantation can occur between day 20-24 of your cycle so FX this tinge of blood your getting in your CM could be implantation sweetie x
> 
> Someone correct me if wrong xClick to expand...

omg I hope so it was only when I wipped tmi I just went again and it is not there.I wonder if it would be to early id I tested tomorrow.


----------



## LEW32

Daisys_mummy said:


> Girls! Has windswept been on here today? Just seen on another thread that she got a very faint second pink line on a frer:wohoo: heres hoping that gets stronger for her

No way- where is she???
We need that positive news over here...tell her to come on over and report!!!


----------



## eesoja81

FLGAL82 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies here is another question????On Monday I had a spec of brown blood in underwear TMI sorry.I just went to the bathroom and wipe and there is brown discharge I have had cramping on and off since Monday and my dang back is killing me.Do you think this is a good sighn of implantation?
> Thank you:kiss:
> 
> Hi, FLGAL-I think you said in a prior post, but what DPO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am 9 dpo todayClick to expand...

FX that it's implantation happening-if it is, you will prob be able to get a BFP in the next couple of days, so best of luck!


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl:


LEW32 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Looked up softcup https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Instead-Soft...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item5ad730a28c
> 
> Now the mooncup how do you know what size hole you have cos they come in size A or B? so basically do you ask your dh if he thinks your quite slack or tight? pmsl omg im laughing to myself :rofl::rofl:
> 
> OMG Poppy! :rofl: how the HELL are you supposed to assess that!!! I can't believe they come in sizes!!!!
> 
> I don't think I can try those things, I tried softcups with my :af: a few years ago and just couldn't get the hang of it...couldn't get the darn thing in place! Guess I woudl be an 'A' then :blush:Click to expand...

More info:

Size 'A' is the larger of the two sizes, suitable for women over 30 years of age who have had a vaginal birth. Sizes are determined by pelvic floor tone.

Size 'B' is the SMALLER of the two sizes, suitable for women under 30 years of age who have not had a vaginal birth. Sizes are determined by pelvic floor tone.

Im looking for size C cos im 40 & ive had 4 come out that tunnel LOL


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Poppy, I got size A. Fits perfect, and like you, have a well used birth hole :rofl:


----------



## FLGAL82

LEW32 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies here is another question????On Monday I had a spec of brown blood in underwear TMI sorry.I just went to the bathroom and wipe and there is brown discharge I have had cramping on and off since Monday and my dang back is killing me.Do you think this is a good sighn of implantation?
> Thank you:kiss:
> 
> Hi, FLGAL-I think you said in a prior post, but what DPO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am 9 dpo todayClick to expand...
> 
> They say implantation can occur between day 20-24 of your cycle so FX this tinge of blood your getting in your CM could be implantation sweetie x
> 
> Someone correct me if wrong xClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds about right poppy, I think implantation occurs between 6-12DPO , so it sounds about right for your FLGAL...Were you about 6DPO on Monday? Perhaps you calculated O a little late too?
> ITs looking good for you!!Click to expand...

This is my second month using opk and I got a positive on the 5th and the 6th.So how many dpo would that make me?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I personally like the moon cup, and its easy to get in and out :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

FLGAL82 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies here is another question????On Monday I had a spec of brown blood in underwear TMI sorry.I just went to the bathroom and wipe and there is brown discharge I have had cramping on and off since Monday and my dang back is killing me.Do you think this is a good sighn of implantation?
> Thank you:kiss:
> 
> Hi, FLGAL-I think you said in a prior post, but what DPO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am 9 dpo todayClick to expand...
> 
> They say implantation can occur between day 20-24 of your cycle so FX this tinge of blood your getting in your CM could be implantation sweetie x
> 
> Someone correct me if wrong xClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds about right poppy, I think implantation occurs between 6-12DPO , so it sounds about right for your FLGAL...Were you about 6DPO on Monday? Perhaps you calculated O a little late too?
> ITs looking good for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> This is my second month using opk and I got a positive on the 5th and the 6th.So how many dpo would that make me?Click to expand...

8DPO I would say, +OPK usually comes before O, and agree, perfect timing for implantation spotting :happydance:


----------



## FLGAL82

Thank's I hope it is implantion!!! I have a lot of cramping too.Do you think Friday would be to early to test?


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Poppy, I got size A. Fits perfect, and like you, have a well used birth hole :rofl:

Im not saying a word :rofl: mooncups do look better because you got that thing dangling down something to get hold of :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ohhhhhhhhh i wanna new ticker! lovin' yours poppy!!!:happydance: so whats all this about windswept? 2 faint lines and she hasn't told us!!!! im gonna go hunt this thread out!!!!!, chilli for tea so now my gob is yacky again!!i mean "i have a metallic taste in my mouth":haha: xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ohhhhhhhhh i wanna new ticker! lovin' yours poppy!!!:happydance: so whats all this about windswept? 2 faint lines and she hasn't told us!!!! im gonna go hunt this thread out!!!!!, chilli for tea so now my gob is yacky again!!i mean "i have a metallic taste in my mouth":haha: xxxxxx

Snap ive just made chilli lmao waiting for dh to get home then eat xx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Don't know how to do a link to it:shrug:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/437121-positive-help.html


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Now would you look at that :haha: I do know how to do a link:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the little tinker, why she not been over are we that bad? :cry::cry: lol good luck to her bless if she gets a positive BFP :happydance:


----------



## China girl

I just cant see myself using soft cups or moon beams....:nope:

Chilli sounds so yummy!!!:thumbup:

Just though I would put my 2 cents in:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

just went over and had a look, thanx for the link daisy...im sad now, she not told us and she deleted team ding dong blinky, and my name, :cry: sniffle sniffle :cry:
hope it is her :bfp: though :yipee: :wohoo:
check out mi ticker, good or crap?


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> just went over and had a look, thanx for the link daisy...im sad now, she not told us and she deleted team ding dong blinky, and my name, :cry: sniffle sniffle :cry:
> hope it is her :bfp: though :yipee: :wohoo:
> check out mi ticker, good or crap?

Loving the ticker, but you dont have team ding dong on yours :tease::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

my whole siggy is a mess, what happened to it lol, gotta go sort it and the new ticker is shitty shit shit!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> my whole siggy is a mess, what happened to it lol, gotta go sort it and the new ticker is shitty shit shit!

IT FCKED :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok i fixed it abit now, and i gonna go find a ticker i can write team ding dong on too poppy yours smells!!!!!!! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## eesoja81

Have a great rest of the day, ladies. I'm off to work again, me and my sore bbs and back! FX for some BFP's tomorrow!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:( Awww thats sad, maybe she just felt more at home on another thread! I worry ya know, I try to reply to everyone i can but this thread moves so fast its hard keeping up with everyone! Hope no-body feels left out ya know, i love how 'together' we all are, its great to have you lot to share this TTC journey with


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

eesoja81 said:


> Have a great rest of the day, ladies. I'm off to work again, me and my sore bbs and back! FX for some BFP's tomorrow!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::dust:

He he, not much left of it here 6:15 in the UK! Yay for sore bbs :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ok i fixed it abit now, and i gonna go find a ticker i can write team ding dong on too poppy yours smells!!!!!!! :rofl: :haha:

lol yeah ok, your ticker gone again :haha:


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> Have a great rest of the day, ladies. I'm off to work again, me and my sore bbs and back! FX for some BFP's tomorrow!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::dust:

Thanks sweetie enjoy work and cya tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :( Awww thats sad, maybe she just felt more at home on another thread! I worry ya know, I try to reply to everyone i can but this thread moves so fast its hard keeping up with everyone! Hope no-body feels left out ya know, i love how 'together' we all are, its great to have you lot to share this TTC journey with

Me too!!!!:dance:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :( Awww thats sad, maybe she just felt more at home on another thread! I worry ya know, I try to reply to everyone i can but this thread moves so fast its hard keeping up with everyone! Hope no-body feels left out ya know, i love how 'together' we all are, its great to have you lot to share this TTC journey with

Im sure we dont leave anyone out sweetie, she came into the thread pretty late anyways & if we do leave anyone out just shout at us in big letters :haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :( Awww thats sad, maybe she just felt more at home on another thread! I worry ya know, I try to reply to everyone i can but this thread moves so fast its hard keeping up with everyone! Hope no-body feels left out ya know, i love how 'together' we all are, its great to have you lot to share this TTC journey with

Girlies you're all stuck with me I'm afaid, I'd be lost without you all:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :( Awww thats sad, maybe she just felt more at home on another thread! I worry ya know, I try to reply to everyone i can but this thread moves so fast its hard keeping up with everyone! Hope no-body feels left out ya know, i love how 'together' we all are, its great to have you lot to share this TTC journey with
> 
> Me too!!!!:dance:Click to expand...

:hugs: you ok China? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Daisys_mummy said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :( Awww thats sad, maybe she just felt more at home on another thread! I worry ya know, I try to reply to everyone i can but this thread moves so fast its hard keeping up with everyone! Hope no-body feels left out ya know, i love how 'together' we all are, its great to have you lot to share this TTC journey with
> 
> Girlies you're all stuck with me I'm afaid, I'd be lost without you all:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: I feel EXACTLY the same :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :( Awww thats sad, maybe she just felt more at home on another thread! I worry ya know, I try to reply to everyone i can but this thread moves so fast its hard keeping up with everyone! Hope no-body feels left out ya know, i love how 'together' we all are, its great to have you lot to share this TTC journey with
> 
> Im sure we dont leave anyone out sweetie, she came into the thread pretty late anyways & if we do leave anyone out just shout at us in big letters :haha:Click to expand...

WHAT LIKE THIS? :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Will go for my tea now whilst your all in a mushy mood lmao... cya all later :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so wot ya fink????


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Will go for my tea now whilst your all in a mushy mood lmao... cya all later :hugs:

poppy dont go! look at mi feckin tikka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :( Awww thats sad, maybe she just felt more at home on another thread! I worry ya know, I try to reply to everyone i can but this thread moves so fast its hard keeping up with everyone! Hope no-body feels left out ya know, i love how 'together' we all are, its great to have you lot to share this TTC journey with
> 
> Me too!!!!:dance:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: you ok China? xClick to expand...

I'm doing good!!....How are you Tink!!:flow:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@ MC ticker :argh: Scary lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :( Awww thats sad, maybe she just felt more at home on another thread! I worry ya know, I try to reply to everyone i can but this thread moves so fast its hard keeping up with everyone! Hope no-body feels left out ya know, i love how 'together' we all are, its great to have you lot to share this TTC journey with
> 
> Me too!!!!:dance:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: you ok China? xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm doing good!!....How are you Tink!!:flow:Click to expand...

I'm good my dear, gearing up for a big weekend :sex: lol x


----------



## China girl

Well Tink...I wish I was. My youngest son is having surgery tomorrow, so I will be taking care of him.


----------



## mothercabbage

oh why son having surgury????
ticker is cool, just in time for my favo time of year!!!! .....:argh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

What's he having done hun? I always feel for the parents when I take them to theatre, its so emotional no matter how small the surgery. I have never had a dry eyed parent when leaving their little one :hug: x


----------



## China girl

He is having his tonsils & adenoids removed.


----------



## China girl

This is his first surgery and I am scared to death.


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwww :hug: poor LO, does he snore? is that why they're being taken out?


----------



## China girl

Girl YES!!!!...he is only 9 and snores like a grown man!!!...Bailey (my dog) will start growling if she hears him, then she will like him to death to wake him up..lol


----------



## China girl

China girl said:


> Girl YES!!!!...he is only 9 and snores like a grown man!!!...Bailey (my dog) will start growling if she hears him, then she will like him to death to wake him up..lol

oops...I meant lick him


----------



## pk2of8

aw china girl...hope your son will do fine tomorrow. will pray for him :flower: what time is the surgery?

LOVE the new tickers poppy and MC...now i wanna change mine too...hmmm....gonna have to do some searching! :haha:

LEW, satellite beach is down around melbourne i think, so a couple hours from me or so. BUT lemme know when you're in town, and maybe we can meet up briefly somewhere halfway or something :happydance:

very happy for windswept...hope it's a sticky bean for her:hugs: but i don't want to post the bfp on our first page w/o her telling us...does that mean i should take her name off??? i hate that our list looks so long and so empty...should we edit it some?? i hope i'm not offending anybody...i don't want to be rude and i'm not trying to be. just not sure how to manage that. especially for the girls that have only posted once or twice and don't seem to be coming back.... let me know what you think ding dongs! :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

i knew what you meant!!, bless him, he'll prob sleep better when hes had that lot out, and he'll be fine but sending you :hug: anyway xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

yeah i think take off the names of ladies that have only posted once or twice and not come back, dont want to offend but they ask if they can join then abandon us :cry: ill be on that list for a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time!


----------



## pk2of8

ok girls, so now i've not been able to stop myself from symptom spotting today!!! :wacko: all this thinking about the possibility of a "triphasic pattern" and all...i have to wait and see if my temps stay up one more day before ff will confirm it. arrrgghhh so nerve wracking!!! :dohh: but now i've been queasy all day and crampy. bb's not too sore...nothing out of the norm with that, but i don't know what to think about the other stuff. maybe just anxiety...:nope:


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> yeah i think take off the names of ladies that have only posted once or twice and not come back, dont want to offend but they ask if they can join then abandon us :cry: ill be on that list for a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time!

yeah i think i'm going to do that, but i'll wait til the other active dongers weigh in :thumbup: 

well, you'll always be on the list b/c you'll always be a ding dong silly! :flower: even after pg you'll still be a ding dong:happydance::hugs::kiss:


----------



## lupinerainbow

hey ladies! not feeling quite as hopeful today as i was yesterday! sorry if TMI but cervix is low and mushy so looks like AF will be coming again :cry:...
These last few days have dragged soo much! I have got to wait until saturday to see if the stupid :witch: turns up .. 
Hate the last ggew days of waiting they go longer than the rest of the month! Hope you are all okay! 

@China- good luck to your LO tomorrow! 

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China, don't be scared honey. I worked on children's day surgery and looked after so many having just that done. He will be fine! and so will you. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Don't know what they advise in the US, but here we get them to eat as normally as possible. If they have to soft a diet, you can get a build up of gunky infectious material at the site called slough and rough foods remove it. Obviously he wont feel like that straight away, but something to encourage at home x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lupinerainbow said:


> hey ladies! not feeling quite as hopeful today as i was yesterday! sorry if TMI but cervix is low and mushy so looks like AF will be coming again :cry:...
> These last few days have dragged soo much! I have got to wait until saturday to see if the stupid :witch: turns up ..
> Hate the last ggew days of waiting they go longer than the rest of the month! Hope you are all okay!
> 
> @China- good luck to your LO tomorrow!
> 
> xxxx

Hope you caught my message on your thread. If you didn't it read: "Often the cervix only moves up higher for pregnancy AFTER you have missed your period. The cervix can change position within the space of a few hours, and can also be high right up to the minute you start AF. So not a good indicator of pregnancy at all. Your still in buddy! x"
:hugs:


----------



## TTC82

Please keep me on the list! I might not post often for fear of boring everyone, but I am definitely still here!


----------



## babydream

Hi girls,

I can't believe you got through 30pages since i was last on. I get on my phone at work and read the posts when i can but no time to reply but i laugh so much people look at me like i'm some kind of weirdo. Hope everyone okay, sorry about UTI or kidney test i don't remember what i read quickly and china girl good luck for tomorrow, i'm sure as tink says you and LO will be fine. 

I'm 8-9dpo, got some discharge today, hardly noticable sharp pain in boobs and tummy. I usually get sore boobs 7-10day before af but she's due in 5-6days and nothing this time. I'm very tired tho but i guess it's just not sleeping enough. We've been b'ding every other day since cd8, it's cd23 today but as i didn't get any +opk i'm playing it safe and still doing it. It does my head in now tbh and would swap b'ding for a box of chocolate but OH is very enthusiastic. 

I bought my softcups on www.smefertility.com, it was quite cheap but didn't use them all i couldn't be bothered.

I'm sorry for not reading through all the posts girls but i'm soon off for my night shift and i'm exhaused. Hope everyone's okay, keep being nutters you make my day go better when i read your posts at work.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! not feeling quite as hopeful today as i was yesterday! sorry if TMI but cervix is low and mushy so looks like AF will be coming again :cry:...
> These last few days have dragged soo much! I have got to wait until saturday to see if the stupid :witch: turns up ..
> Hate the last ggew days of waiting they go longer than the rest of the month! Hope you are all okay!
> 
> @China- good luck to your LO tomorrow!
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Hope you caught my message on your thread. If you didn't it read: "Often the cervix only moves up higher for pregnancy AFTER you have missed your period. The cervix can change position within the space of a few hours, and can also be high right up to the minute you start AF. So not a good indicator of pregnancy at all. Your still in buddy! x"
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you and yes i did! glad i'm still in only got 2 more days to wait but it feels like forever haha! ..


xxxx


----------



## Damita

Go for it otherwise the list is so long of non active ding dongers..

@lupinerainbow Aww hunny :hugs:

@China Girl Hope you LO is okay :)


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> ok girls, so now i've not been able to stop myself from symptom spotting today!!! :wacko: all this thinking about the possibility of a "triphasic pattern" and all...i have to wait and see if my temps stay up one more day before ff will confirm it. arrrgghhh so nerve wracking!!! :dohh: but now i've been queasy all day and crampy. bb's not too sore...nothing out of the norm with that, but i don't know what to think about the other stuff. maybe just anxiety...:nope:

 Yeah totally your chart looks like it might be starting that :) does ff say if your chart has been triphasic pattern?


----------



## Daisys_mummy

pk2of8 said:


> ok girls, so now i've not been able to stop myself from symptom spotting today!!! :wacko: all this thinking about the possibility of a "triphasic pattern" and all...i have to wait and see if my temps stay up one more day before ff will confirm it. arrrgghhh so nerve wracking!!! :dohh: but now i've been queasy all day and crampy. bb's not too sore...nothing out of the norm with that, but i don't know what to think about the other stuff. maybe just anxiety...:nope:

Wow is FF saying your chart is possibly triphasic, snap same here (day 21)
Don't know about you but I don't know what to think anymore:shrug: one minute I think we could have possibly done it this month and the next I'm certain AF is just around the corner.

China; Good luck for tomorrow huni, I'm sure he will be fine and it's only natural for any parent to worry, You'll be on my mind anyway:hugs:


----------



## Damita

We should have a roll call :)

Damita here :wave:


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> China, don't be scared honey. I worked on children's day surgery and looked after so many having just that done. He will be fine! and so will you. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Don't know what they advise in the US, but here we get them to eat as normally as possible. If they have to soft a diet, you can get a build up of gunky infectious material at the site called slough and rough foods remove it. Obviously he wont feel like that straight away, but something to encourage at home x

Thank you so much Tink, Pk and MC. He will be having surgery tomorrow morning. Please keep us in your prayers. Tink, I will ask the Dr about when he should start eating solid foods. I know the first few days he will be on soft foods..

Editing: I want to thank everyone....I dont want to leave anyone out...You ladies are the BEST...again THANK YOU!!


----------



## Damita

Daisys_mummy said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> ok girls, so now i've not been able to stop myself from symptom spotting today!!! :wacko: all this thinking about the possibility of a "triphasic pattern" and all...i have to wait and see if my temps stay up one more day before ff will confirm it. arrrgghhh so nerve wracking!!! :dohh: but now i've been queasy all day and crampy. bb's not too sore...nothing out of the norm with that, but i don't know what to think about the other stuff. maybe just anxiety...:nope:
> 
> Wow is FF saying your chart is possibly triphasic, snap same here (day 21)
> Don't know about you but I don't know what to think anymore:shrug: one minute I think we could have possibly done it this month and the next I'm certain AF is just around the corner.
> 
> China; Good luck for tomorrow huni, I'm sure he will be fine and it's only natural for any parent to worry, You'll be on my mind anyway:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: I didn't know FF informs you that your chart is triphasic.. how cool, your chart looks great btw!


----------



## China girl

Daisys_mummy said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> ok girls, so now i've not been able to stop myself from symptom spotting today!!! :wacko: all this thinking about the possibility of a "triphasic pattern" and all...i have to wait and see if my temps stay up one more day before ff will confirm it. arrrgghhh so nerve wracking!!! :dohh: but now i've been queasy all day and crampy. bb's not too sore...nothing out of the norm with that, but i don't know what to think about the other stuff. maybe just anxiety...:nope:
> 
> Wow is FF saying your chart is possibly triphasic, snap same here (day 21)
> Don't know about you but I don't know what to think anymore:shrug: one minute I think we could have possibly done it this month and the next I'm certain AF is just around the corner.
> 
> China; Good luck for tomorrow huni, I'm sure he will be fine and it's only natural for any parent to worry, You'll be on my mind anyway:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Daisy!!!


----------



## pk2of8

TTC82 said:


> Please keep me on the list! I might not post often for fear of boring everyone, but I am definitely still here!

aw don't worry sweetie! wasn't thinking of you... we mean girls that have only posted once or twice and like 200 pages ago :winkwink:


----------



## Damita

China girl said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> China, don't be scared honey. I worked on children's day surgery and looked after so many having just that done. He will be fine! and so will you. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Don't know what they advise in the US, but here we get them to eat as normally as possible. If they have to soft a diet, you can get a build up of gunky infectious material at the site called slough and rough foods remove it. Obviously he wont feel like that straight away, but something to encourage at home x
> 
> Thank you so much Tink, Pk and MC. He will be having surgery tomorrow morning. Please keep us in your prayers. Tink, I will ask the Dr about when he should start eating solid foods. I know the first few days he will be on soft foods..Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## China girl

lupinerainbow said:


> hey ladies! not feeling quite as hopeful today as i was yesterday! sorry if TMI but cervix is low and mushy so looks like AF will be coming again :cry:...
> These last few days have dragged soo much! I have got to wait until saturday to see if the stupid :witch: turns up ..
> Hate the last ggew days of waiting they go longer than the rest of the month! Hope you are all okay!
> 
> @China- good luck to your LO tomorrow!
> 
> xxxx

Thank you lupinerainbow


----------



## pk2of8

Damita said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> ok girls, so now i've not been able to stop myself from symptom spotting today!!! :wacko: all this thinking about the possibility of a "triphasic pattern" and all...i have to wait and see if my temps stay up one more day before ff will confirm it. arrrgghhh so nerve wracking!!! :dohh: but now i've been queasy all day and crampy.  bb's not too sore...nothing out of the norm with that, but i don't know what to think about the other stuff. maybe just anxiety...:nope:
> 
> Yeah totally your chart looks like it might be starting that :) does ff say if your chart has been triphasic pattern?Click to expand...

not yet :wacko: if one more day of elevated temp, then that's when it should say... :dohh:


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> ok girls, so now i've not been able to stop myself from symptom spotting today!!! :wacko: all this thinking about the possibility of a "triphasic pattern" and all...i have to wait and see if my temps stay up one more day before ff will confirm it. arrrgghhh so nerve wracking!!! :dohh: but now i've been queasy all day and crampy. bb's not too sore...nothing out of the norm with that, but i don't know what to think about the other stuff. maybe just anxiety...:nope:
> 
> Yeah totally your chart looks like it might be starting that :) does ff say if your chart has been triphasic pattern?Click to expand...
> 
> not yet :wacko: if one more day of elevated temp, then that's when it should say... :dohh:Click to expand...

Oooooh good luck :dance:


----------



## pk2of8

Daisys_mummy said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> ok girls, so now i've not been able to stop myself from symptom spotting today!!! :wacko: all this thinking about the possibility of a "triphasic pattern" and all...i have to wait and see if my temps stay up one more day before ff will confirm it. arrrgghhh so nerve wracking!!! :dohh: but now i've been queasy all day and crampy. bb's not too sore...nothing out of the norm with that, but i don't know what to think about the other stuff. maybe just anxiety...:nope:
> 
> Wow is FF saying your chart is possibly triphasic, snap same here (day 21)
> Don't know about you but I don't know what to think anymore:shrug: one minute I think we could have possibly done it this month and the next I'm certain AF is just around the corner.
> 
> China; Good luck for tomorrow huni, I'm sure he will be fine and it's only natural for any parent to worry, You'll be on my mind anyway:hugs:Click to expand...

mine's not yet saying i have triphasic pattern, but if my temp stays up one more day then it should i guess. just that i was hovering very low just above the coverline, then had a HUGE temp jump yesterday and stayed up there this morning, so i started researching it and found out about the triphasic pattern. i'm really hoping it's good news, but afraid to think it could be. (damn having a hot flash now.......seeeeeeee!!! now i'm going crazy with all the ss!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:) i don't at all feel like af yet. normally about 2 days or so before, i can (TMI WARNING) smell it coming. i know that sounds SO disgusting, but it's true. :dohh: i know i'm totally weird. :blush:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> aw china girl...hope your son will do fine tomorrow. will pray for him :flower: what time is the surgery?
> 
> LOVE the new tickers poppy and MC...now i wanna change mine too...hmmm....gonna have to do some searching! :haha:
> 
> LEW, satellite beach is down around melbourne i think, so a couple hours from me or so. BUT lemme know when you're in town, and maybe we can meet up briefly somewhere halfway or something :happydance:
> 
> very happy for windswept...hope it's a sticky bean for her:hugs: but i don't want to post the bfp on our first page w/o her telling us...does that mean i should take her name off??? i hate that our list looks so long and so empty...should we edit it some?? i hope i'm not offending anybody...i don't want to be rude and i'm not trying to be. just not sure how to manage that. especially for the girls that have only posted once or twice and don't seem to be coming back.... let me know what you think ding dongs! :kiss:

Ok Pk....here is my thought on this: START EDITING!!!...I wont't say what I really want:winkwink:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> ok girls, so now i've not been able to stop myself from symptom spotting today!!! :wacko: all this thinking about the possibility of a "triphasic pattern" and all...i have to wait and see if my temps stay up one more day before ff will confirm it. arrrgghhh so nerve wracking!!! :dohh: but now i've been queasy all day and crampy. bb's not too sore...nothing out of the norm with that, but i don't know what to think about the other stuff. maybe just anxiety...:nope:
> 
> Wow is FF saying your chart is possibly triphasic, snap same here (day 21)
> Don't know about you but I don't know what to think anymore:shrug: one minute I think we could have possibly done it this month and the next I'm certain AF is just around the corner.
> 
> China; Good luck for tomorrow huni, I'm sure he will be fine and it's only natural for any parent to worry, You'll be on my mind anyway:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> mine's not yet saying i have triphasic pattern, but if my temp stays up one more day then it should i guess. just that i was hovering very low just above the coverline, then had a HUGE temp jump yesterday and stayed up there this morning, so i started researching it and found out about the triphasic pattern. i'm really hoping it's good news, but afraid to think it could be. (damn having a hot flash now.......seeeeeeee!!! now i'm going crazy with all the ss!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:) i don't at all feel like af yet. normally about 2 days or so before, i can (TMI WARNING) smell it coming. i know that sounds SO disgusting, but it's true. :dohh: i know i'm totally weird. :blush:Click to expand...

PK....I can honsestly say...I have not heard that one before:laugh2:


----------



## pk2of8

China girl said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> mine's not yet saying i have triphasic pattern, but if my temp stays up one more day then it should i guess. just that i was hovering very low just above the coverline, then had a HUGE temp jump yesterday and stayed up there this morning, so i started researching it and found out about the triphasic pattern. i'm really hoping it's good news, but afraid to think it could be. (damn having a hot flash now.......seeeeeeee!!! now i'm going crazy with all the ss!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:) i don't at all feel like af yet. normally about 2 days or so before, i can (TMI WARNING) smell it coming. i know that sounds SO disgusting, but it's true. :dohh: i know i'm totally weird. :blush:
> 
> PK....I can honsestly say...I have not heard that one before:laugh2:Click to expand...

i know! :blush: told you i'm just weird! :haha: but maybe it's just a hereditary thing (aside from a strong sense of smell???? :shrug:) b/c some of my sisters say the same thing... :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

TTC82 said:


> Please keep me on the list! I might not post often for fear of boring everyone, but I am definitely still here!

Please dont ever think that or anyone else for that matter.... This thread is for everyone :kiss: we're all here for the same reason :hugs: Yeah we got some nutters on here ( not naming names) :haha: We all contribute in different ways and its a pleasure to have you on here too sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ahh Pk I've been hot then cold all bloody day, I'm blaming the weather:haha: I promised myself I wouldn't SS and now look at me. Going to feel really silly when and if I get AF. 

Was tempted to join everyone else and test tomorrow but I'm going to wait a see what my temps do and if af turns up (due Mon/Tues)


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> TTC82 said:
> 
> 
> Please keep me on the list! I might not post often for fear of boring everyone, but I am definitely still here!
> 
> Please dont ever think that or anyone else for that matter.... This thread is for everyone :kiss: we're all here for the same reason :hugs: Yeah we got some nutters on here ( not naming names) :haha: We all contribute in different ways and its a pleasure to have you on here too sweetie :hugs:Click to expand...

poppy are you talking about meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :tease: quick update, af pains!!! GREAT! i cant smell :witch: but i can feckin feel it coming!!!!! :cry:


----------



## poppy666

China Girl my thoughts be with you and your son tomorrow sweetie, he be alright and jumping around in no time. My two eldest sons were circumcised for medical reason's when they was only about 5 & 6yrs old, i had to walk down to theatre with one then go back to the ward to walk the other one down, then sit inbetween their beds till they woke up sore, bless!! Like Tink said i got upset too cos your handing your baby over to someone else and feel helpless cos you cant protect them if you know what i mean.

:hug:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC82 said:
> 
> 
> Please keep me on the list! I might not post often for fear of boring everyone, but I am definitely still here!
> 
> Please dont ever think that or anyone else for that matter.... This thread is for everyone :kiss: we're all here for the same reason :hugs: Yeah we got some nutters on here ( not naming names) :haha: We all contribute in different ways and its a pleasure to have you on here too sweetie :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> poppy are you talking about meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :tease: quick update, af pains!!! GREAT! i cant smell :witch: but i can feckin feel it coming!!!!! :cry:Click to expand...

Not talking to you cos your ticker better than mine :cry::cry:


----------



## lupinerainbow

my foot is really hurting now :dohh: tripped over the stupid wall cause it jumped out on me and nearly ripped off my poor little toe off and now its black :dohh: man i'm so bloomin clumsy.. i put team ding dong in my signature :happydance: 

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> TTC82 said:
> 
> 
> Please keep me on the list! I might not post often for fear of boring everyone, but I am definitely still here!
> 
> aw don't worry sweetie! wasn't thinking of you... we mean girls that have only posted once or twice and like 200 pages ago :winkwink:Click to expand...

I agree with the others PK if we just get the odd random post then dont see them again we should take them off :thumbup: but good luck to all the one's that have or do get their BFPs :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> my foot is really hurting now :dohh: tripped over the stupid wall cause it jumped out on me and nearly ripped off my poor little toe off and now its black :dohh: man i'm so bloomin clumsy.. i put team ding dong in my signature :happydance:
> 
> xxxx

You daft bat!!! :rofl: aww hope your ok :hugs: Nearly as clumsy as me earlier stepping on my kitchen brush that was on the floor and it flung back up and hit me hard on the ass :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> my foot is really hurting now :dohh: tripped over the stupid wall cause it jumped out on me and nearly ripped off my poor little toe off and now its black :dohh: man i'm so bloomin clumsy.. i put team ding dong in my signature :happydance:
> 
> xxxx
> 
> You daft bat!!! :rofl: aww hope your ok :hugs: Nearly as clumsy as me earlier stepping on my kitchen brush that was on the floor and it flung back up and hit me hard on the ass :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: at the kitchen brush! and yeah i'm okay just another broken toe :rofl: typical of me, hurt at the time though haha! .. just thought i would let some more people in on the laugh as the OH found it so hysterical haha! :)


xxx


----------



## poppy666

If i ever hurt myself my dh tries not to laugh cos think he scared if im mad :haha: He waits till i giggle or goes out the room and thinks i cant hear him :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@China Yup have a good chat with the doctor, thats the advice in the UK but for all I know that might recommend Jelly and ice cream in the states! lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww Lupine, thats sooo painful, OUCH!!!! :hug:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC82 said:
> 
> 
> Please keep me on the list! I might not post often for fear of boring everyone, but I am definitely still here!
> 
> aw don't worry sweetie! wasn't thinking of you... we mean girls that have only posted once or twice and like 200 pages ago :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with the others PK if we just get the odd random post then dont see them again we should take them off :thumbup: but good luck to all the one's that have or do get their BFPs :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah...I saw about 40 names PK could take off


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China Girl my thoughts be with you and your son tomorrow sweetie, he be alright and jumping around in no time. My two eldest sons were circumcised for medical reason's when they was only about 5 & 6yrs old, i had to walk down to theatre with one then go back to the ward to walk the other one down, then sit inbetween their beds till they woke up sore, bless!! Like Tink said i got upset too cos your handing your baby over to someone else and feel helpless cos you cant protect them if you know what i mean.
> 
> :hug:

That's exactly how I feel!!...


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> @China Yup have a good chat with the doctor, thats the advice in the UK but for all I know that might recommend Jelly and ice cream in the states! lol

They do...pudding, popsickles, soup,jello-o anything soft. That kid is going to be on :cloud9:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Best of luck china girls lo I'm sure everything will be fine  
Really don't know what to do next month to increase chances of a positive, didn't do aything for the last lo and that took 2 months after misscarrige!

Hoping to be positive b4 dec if not lo may share his birthday!!

Good luck everyone who are testing tomorrow


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> If i ever hurt myself my dh tries not to laugh cos think he scared if im mad :haha: He waits till i giggle or goes out the room and thinks i cant hear him :hugs:

Ha...my DH will bust out laughing regardless...:haha:


----------



## China girl

sleeping bubs said:


> Best of luck china girls lo I'm sure everything will be fine
> Really don't know what to do next month to increase chances of a positive, didn't do aything for the last lo and that took 2 months after misscarrige!
> 
> Hoping to be positive b4 dec if not lo may share his birthday!!
> 
> Good luck everyone who are testing tomorrow

Hey sleeping bubs:wave:

Well you could try those moon beams or soft cups the ladies were talking about earlier....dont know if you have tried those:shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> @China Yup have a good chat with the doctor, thats the advice in the UK but for all I know that might recommend Jelly and ice cream in the states! lol
> 
> They do...pudding, popsickles, soup,jello-o anything soft. That kid is going to be on :cloud9:Click to expand...

Wow, out of interest just compared US advice to ours. The contrast is massive! here kids have a soft diet for the day of op only, and as soon as possible are eating pizza and toast :rofl: There they have a soft diet for a week. Don't listen to me gal, perhaps the technique used in the US is different lol Awwww be praying for you tomorrow x


----------



## babydream

I'm still heeeeeerrrrrreeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> sleeping bubs said:
> 
> 
> Best of luck china girls lo I'm sure everything will be fine
> Really don't know what to do next month to increase chances of a positive, didn't do aything for the last lo and that took 2 months after misscarrige!
> 
> Hoping to be positive b4 dec if not lo may share his birthday!!
> 
> Good luck everyone who are testing tomorrow
> 
> Hey sleeping bubs:wave:
> 
> Well you could try those moon beams or soft cups the ladies were talking about earlier....dont know if you have tried those:shrug:Click to expand...

Moon cups :rofl: using mine for the first time tonight! :thumbup: I'll report in the morning although testing time will be a better judge lol


----------



## sleeping bubs

Haven't thought of using soft cups or moon cups at moment. I think I really need to find out when O, as I had a 28day cycle after coming off pill then this month it was 26days! I don't think oh would be keen using soft cups etc doesn't like to talk about "womens things" lol was a nightmare when I was pregnant with lo didn't want to know lol But don't think I could use them cos can't use tampons. Might take pregnacare took them last time at moment taking folic acid but nothing else.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> I'm still heeeeeerrrrrreeeeee!!!!!!

Hey Babydream, didn't know you were here...that would be the ding dongs gassbagging too fast :thumbup: Hows you? x


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleeping bubs said:
> 
> 
> Best of luck china girls lo I'm sure everything will be fine
> Really don't know what to do next month to increase chances of a positive, didn't do aything for the last lo and that took 2 months after misscarrige!
> 
> Hoping to be positive b4 dec if not lo may share his birthday!!
> 
> Good luck everyone who are testing tomorrow
> 
> Hey sleeping bubs:wave:
> 
> Well you could try those moon beams or soft cups the ladies were talking about earlier....dont know if you have tried those:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Moon cups :rofl: using mine for the first time tonight! :thumbup: I'll report in the morning although testing time will be a better judge lolClick to expand...

Oh my bad....I knew it was moon something:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Im being quiet :coffee:


----------



## China girl

babydream said:


> I'm still heeeeeerrrrrreeeeee!!!!!!

Hey babydream:wave:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Im being quiet :coffee:


WHY?????


----------



## Jenny Penn

Im new to this site so thought i'd say 'Hi'. 
Im due to test on 18th October and im really praying for a bfp this time round. This is my 3rd cycle TTC, it's been quite a rollercoaster of feelings the last 3 months so glad to have found ladies going through the same experience and it's also inspirational to see some of ladies that have been through harded longer journeys yet remaining so strong and positive. Good luck to everone testing this month!


----------



## babydream

Well helllloooo girls, i posted a few pages ago but only china girl noticed it. Would you miss on my bfp like this???? Oh i'm just kidding. I'm exhausted!!! :sleep:


----------



## China girl

Jenny Penn said:


> Im new to this site so thought i'd say 'Hi'.
> Im due to test on 18th October and im really praying for a bfp this time round. This is my 3rd cycle TTC, it's been quite a rollercoaster of feelings the last 3 months so glad to have found ladies going through the same experience and it's also inspirational to see some of ladies that have been through harded longer journeys yet remaining so strong and positive. Good luck to everone testing this month!

Hi Jenny Penn:wave:
Welcome to bnb...FX's crossed for you and lost of :dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Makes me wanna sing "Mooooon riiiiiverrrrrrrr WIIIIIIDERRRRR than a mile........" (this is where a bigger cup size is NOT good) :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Im new to this site so thought i'd say 'Hi'.
> Im due to test on 18th October and im really praying for a bfp this time round. This is my 3rd cycle TTC, it's been quite a rollercoaster of feelings the last 3 months so glad to have found ladies going through the same experience and it's also inspirational to see some of ladies that have been through harded longer journeys yet remaining so strong and positive. Good luck to everone testing this month!

Aww goodluck Jenny. we have our moments, but the girls on here help a lot when your feeling low.. so welcome to the madhouse sweetie :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Makes me wanna sing "Mooooon riiiiiverrrrrrrr WIIIIIIDERRRRR than a mile........" (this is where a bigger cup size is NOT good) :rofl:

LOL I liked that Tink :haha::haha:

China girl just thought id try stay quiet for a change :haha:


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Makes me wanna sing "Mooooon riiiiiverrrrrrrr WIIIIIIDERRRRR than a mile........" (this is where a bigger cup size is NOT good) :rofl:

Tink....your feeling it today!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> Well helllloooo girls, i posted a few pages ago but only china girl noticed it. Would you miss on my bfp like this???? Oh i'm just kidding. I'm exhausted!!! :sleep:

DONT BE SILLY HUN! lol just read back, sorry I missed it. Didn't you go into work? x


----------



## China girl

babydream said:


> Well helllloooo girls, i posted a few pages ago but only china girl noticed it. Would you miss on my bfp like this???? Oh i'm just kidding. I'm exhausted!!! :sleep:

I feel special..:laugh2:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey Jenny Penn good luck for this time around  

I reallyshould go to bed as lo is sure to wake up through the night but trying water only and controlled cry method as don't want him in our bed anymore and he shouldn''t really need a bottle in the middle of the night now he is 13months the little monkey. I am a bit sleep deprived :-(


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Well helllloooo girls, i posted a few pages ago but only china girl noticed it. Would you miss on my bfp like this???? Oh i'm just kidding. I'm exhausted!!! :sleep:

We been told :rofl: sowieeeeeeeeeee was doing my farm on facebook whilst on here lol xx hello sweetie hows your day going? x


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Makes me wanna sing "Mooooon riiiiiverrrrrrrr WIIIIIIDERRRRR than a mile........" (this is where a bigger cup size is NOT good) :rofl:
> 
> LOL I liked that Tink :haha::haha:
> 
> China girl just thought id try stay quiet for a change :haha:Click to expand...

Girl please....your my enjoyment:haha:...:hugs:to ya girly:flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Jenny Welcome hun! nice to meet you, and FX for a BFP soon for you x

@Poppy FARMVILLE? I LOVE FARMVILLE! lol Thats what I'm doing most of the time whilst posting on here :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sleeping Bubs, hope ur Bubs sleeps well tonight! x


----------



## poppy666

sleeping bubs said:


> Hey Jenny Penn good luck for this time around
> 
> I reallyshould go to bed as lo is sure to wake up through the night but trying water only and controlled cry method as don't want him in our bed anymore and he shouldn''t really need a bottle in the middle of the night now he is 13months the little monkey. I am a bit sleep deprived :-(

Aww know how you feel :hugs: i wait till the midnight feed is over before i go to bed, but sometimes id love to go bed before :sleep:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> @Jenny Welcome hun! nice to meet you, and FX for a BFP soon for you x
> 
> @Poppy FARMVILLE? I LOVE FARMVILLE! lol Thats what I'm doing most of the time whilst posting on here :rofl:

The pumpkins have arrived finally lol x


----------



## poppy666

Anyone else 9DPO tomorrow too who be testing? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I know, I have been collecting candy all night! gonna have a a themed area around my haunted mansion :)


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thank you everyone! It'll be great popping on here anytime i want to obsess about every little thing my body is doing cause im pretty sure my Hubby is sick of hearing about 'ladies things' as he calls them lol 
Well im off to the land of nod as i have an early start and a 12.5 hour shift at work to look forward to tomorrow but i'll be back to see how you all get on, fingers crossed for you all! Night x


----------



## poppy666

They've drove me crazy tonight ive got 240 now im bored of collecting :haha: how sad are we? x


----------



## babydream

I'm leaving for work in about ten mins. I worked tue afternoon then i did a night shift, then i worked all day on wed and didn't sleep much last night. I can't cope anymore. I lost one of my jobs so not happy, need to find another one. Grumpy! 

Good luck Jenny and all. I'll check in at work before the 11pm feed. xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Goodnight Jenny, pop on and moan, rant or just to symptom spot cos thats all we been doing lol :haha: sleep well x


----------



## Damita

Off to bed soon ladies night night :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> I'm leaving for work in about ten mins. I worked tue afternoon then i did a night shift, then i worked all day on wed and didn't sleep much last night. I can't cope anymore. I lost one of my jobs so not happy, need to find another one. Grumpy!
> 
> Good luck Jenny and all. I'll check in at work before the 11pm feed. xxxxxxx

Sorry to hear about your job sweetie, but dont over do it you'll run yourself to the ground, you need sleep :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> Off to bed soon ladies night night :hugs:

Night Damita sleep well xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> Off to bed soon ladies night night :hugs:

Nighty nighty x:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Jenny Penn said:


> Thank you everyone! It'll be great popping on here anytime i want to obsess about every little thing my body is doing cause im pretty sure my Hubby is sick of hearing about 'ladies things' as he calls them lol
> Well im off to the land of nod as i have an early start and a 12.5 hour shift at work to look forward to tomorrow but i'll be back to see how you all get on, fingers crossed for you all! Night x

:wave: Night x


----------



## sleeping bubs

How old is your lo Poppy666?? Mckenzie has never slept though the night been feeding him though the night to get calories in but he should be doing that during the day lol

I so wished I was testing tomorrow :-(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> I'm leaving for work in about ten mins. I worked tue afternoon then i did a night shift, then i worked all day on wed and didn't sleep much last night. I can't cope anymore. I lost one of my jobs so not happy, need to find another one. Grumpy!
> 
> Good luck Jenny and all. I'll check in at work before the 11pm feed. xxxxxxx

:hugs: hope it goes ok tonight x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm going to bed myself, got a rotton headache and need to get DH up there before he falls asleep again :rofl: 

Be here bright and early for our testers tomorrow, EVERYTHING EXCEPT MY LEGS CROSSED FOR YOU GUYS!!!!! x


----------



## poppy666

Korben's just over 6mths now, he eats solids and still has 5oz every 3hrs. Goes to bed around 7.30 and i feed him between 11.30pm- midnight, then he asleep till 7.30ish.

Think i made a rod for my own back with the midnight feed because i use to give him a dream feed all the time, so now he wakes for his bottle, i have on a few occassions left him, but he woke around 2-3am so id be knackered then :haha: arghhhh just trial and error i suppose x


----------



## LEW32

poppy666 said:


> They've drove me crazy tonight ive got 240 now im bored of collecting :haha: how sad are we? x

I am sorry, but can someone tell me what the feck Farmville IS? I see it on Facebook and it looks like a little kids game or something, I just don't get it!!!
LoL!

Hi Everyone, by the way- trying to read through the pages to catch up!!


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I'm going to bed myself, got a rotton headache and need to get DH up there before he falls asleep again :rofl:
> 
> Be here bright and early for our testers tomorrow, EVERYTHING EXCEPT MY LEGS CROSSED FOR YOU GUYS!!!!! x

Night night sweetie, i wont be on till after 11ish tomorrow got to collect my son from the airport he home on leave from the army for weekend, be on as quick as i can :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

i went away for less than an hour and there was more pages to catch up on! no wonder i'm addicted to this forum- could never stay away for 24 hours i would be wayyy behind lol!.. 
i live frontierville better.. farmville got annoying mainly due to OH mum going on there and putting real money on so she got way ahead after months of saying what rubbish it was (basically i'm just being a tad childish :haha:)!


xxxx


----------



## LEW32

Looks like alot of girlies are headed off to bed....so are we all testing tomorrow with FRERs?

@Jenny- welcome to the group! 
@China, I will be thinking of you and your LO tomorrow...
@ everyone else FXing and :dust: for all of tomorrow's testers! I feel like I am defo out this month, but am going to join in the fun anyways....


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> They've drove me crazy tonight ive got 240 now im bored of collecting :haha: how sad are we? x
> 
> I am sorry, but can someone tell me what the feck Farmville IS? I see it on Facebook and it looks like a little kids game or something, I just don't get it!!!
> LoL!
> 
> Hi Everyone, by the way- trying to read through the pages to catch up!!Click to expand...

Its just one of many games on FB :haha: use to be addicted to it, but not so much now just go on and do what i need to then on here x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I'm going to bed myself, got a rotton headache and need to get DH up there before he falls asleep again :rofl:
> 
> Be here bright and early for our testers tomorrow, EVERYTHING EXCEPT MY LEGS CROSSED FOR YOU GUYS!!!!! x

Night Night! :sleep: Sweet dreams! :cloud9:

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Looks like alot of girlies are headed off to bed....so are we all testing tomorrow with FRERs?
> 
> @Jenny- welcome to the group!
> @China, I will be thinking of you and your LO tomorrow...
> @ everyone else FXing and :dust: for all of tomorrow's testers! I feel like I am defo out this month, but am going to join in the fun anyways....

No im just using a cheapie im only 9dpo and know its a BFN but same as you joining the fun lol x


----------



## lupinerainbow

debating testing tomorrow (1day before AF arrives) got early pregnancy test but they pound ones- suppose it can't hurt though haha! Unless OH won't let me :shrug:

xxxx


----------



## LEW32

lupinerainbow said:


> debating testing tomorrow (1day before AF arrives) got early pregnancy test but they pound ones- suppose it can't hurt though haha! Unless OH won't let me :shrug:
> 
> xxxx

Come on Lupine....you should do one too!!


----------



## poppy666

Go on lupinerainbow spoil yourself and join in the pissing party :haha: Ive never played on frontierville.

Just farmville, millionaire city and superfun town but they all boring me atm x


----------



## mothercabbage

so who is testing tmoz? poppy, lupinarainbow....?maybe...who else? and how is everyone tonight??? im just nipping on for an hour before bed, might not be on alot over the weekend with OH family here, its ok though ill sneak on after dark! SSHHhhh lol


----------



## coral11680

Hi girlies, wow lots of posts to get through took me ages! Hehe

I will test tomorrow with an IC but I know it will be BFN, but just for fun, I can't miss out:haha:

Gotta go watch celebrity juice now! Love that show makes me :rofl:

See u in the morn ladies xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

night coral and good luck tmoz xxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

yeah i can't see what i have got too lose! .. :D
and i prefer it cause there is more to do and you have to maintain your area, but you need to be a rgular player to keep up (hence the fact i gave up on it as i spent too long playing frontierville and not enough time doing college work :blush:)

I'm off to bed now, really tired as i've had a rather long day! will be on tomorrow some time though to let you know my results if its a BFP (highly unlikely) i will be on here straight away! Really hope there is at least one person with a BFP!


xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Night lupinerainbow :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Night Lupin and Coral!
So, testing tomorrow, we have:
MC
Lupinerainbow
Poppy
ME!
Anyone else?????????? I was sure there were more!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> so who is testing tmoz? poppy, lupinarainbow....?maybe...who else? and how is everyone tonight??? im just nipping on for an hour before bed, might not be on alot over the weekend with OH family here, its ok though ill sneak on after dark! SSHHhhh lol

Oh eck you, me, Pk, Lew, lupinerainbow cant remember who else lol.... dont think a lot of us are on here much over the weekend tbh and im glad cos id dread coming on to see how pages i had to get through :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Nite Coral... thats another one testing too lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

i thought i had my next test date as saturday????? did i say fri?? oh ok then tomorrow it is....


----------



## poppy666

Oh dunno i just chucked your name into the list :winkwink: whens your af due x


----------



## mothercabbage

saturday....i think, its 1st cycle off BC so you tell me,usually 28-29 day cycle but feck knows xx


----------



## poppy666

Mine generally every 28 days so thats classed as a 27 day cycle isnt it?? but on the odd occassion ive had a 30 day one.......... think my body is fecked basically lol x

Im so tired tonight roll on midnight x


----------



## mothercabbage

whats happening at midnight??? oh yea korben happens....your a good ma!! i used to love night feeds its mummy and baby time and it dont last forever make the most of it!, ha! dont feel like that when your pooped though does it! :haha: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Im tempted to feed him earlier lol yeah love it on night feed because he just lies there with his eyes closed drinking his bottle and i can snuggle him, if he's awake he too busy grabbing my hair,ears,eyes etc or bashing his bottle lmao

Im so wishing we all got xmas bumps it will be amazing us lot going into 1st tri can even have our own thread again :haha:

You not tired, Conner be waking soon too wont he? x


----------



## FLGAL82

TO TEST OR NOT TO TEST.:shrug: I think it is to early for me.I am going to try to make it to Saturday if I cave in I will post my results. LOL Good luck to everyone testing let's go get :bfp:


----------



## mothercabbage

i pretended to go to bed with him hours ago, when he fell asleep i snook outta bed :haha: so put him in his cot, im going up in a min though! im beat! feel funny about testing tomorrow....i wanna but i just dont want to have to look at one line again! it depresses me at least if i dont test i can still hope! its like when you buy a scratch card...that point just before you scratch it...you could win a shed load of cash....then when you see you won nowt!!! well HUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

FLGAL82 said:


> TO TEST OR NOT TO TEST.:shrug: I think it is to early for me.I am going to try to make it to Saturday if I cave in I will post my results. LOL Good luck to everyone testing let's go get :bfp:

whens af due?


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi all, lots of activity as usual I see. All of tomorrow's testers - GOOD LUCK and hoping to see lots of :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: when I come online tomorrow!

Well I was toying with the idea of testing on Friday too.. I'd be 10 DPO, and AF due next Mon/Tue. But the hubby suggested we wait and see until a missed AF and I figured that'd be okay too. 

Sorry for being a bore :( but I am so sure I'm gonna see a BFN I won't be able to stand the disappointment! Weekends I'm usually not so restless got other things on my mind so I can bide my time and hopefully test Monday if the witch doesn't show up! 

Got fingers and toes and everything else crossed for the Friday pee-ers!! GO DING DONGERS and bring us those :bfp::bfp:!!!

Cya!


----------



## FLGAL82

mothercabbage said:


> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> TO TEST OR NOT TO TEST.:shrug: I think it is to early for me.I am going to try to make it to Saturday if I cave in I will post my results. LOL Good luck to everyone testing let's go get :bfp:
> 
> whens af due?Click to expand...

af is due the 19th of October


----------



## poppy666

MC wait till saturday for yours, you been through enough this week with testing think there is another one testing saturday too and i be doing it everyday now till af arrives lmao xx

Sweet dream and cya tomorrow xxx :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

FLGAL82 said:


> TO TEST OR NOT TO TEST.:shrug: I think it is to early for me.I am going to try to make it to Saturday if I cave in I will post my results. LOL Good luck to everyone testing let's go get :bfp:

Due same date as me yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh test lol :haha: just use a cheapie xx


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> Hi all, lots of activity as usual I see. All of tomorrow's testers - GOOD LUCK and hoping to see lots of :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: when I come online tomorrow!
> 
> Well I was toying with the idea of testing on Friday too.. I'd be 10 DPO, and AF due next Mon/Tue. But the hubby suggested we wait and see until a missed AF and I figured that'd be okay too.
> 
> Sorry for being a bore :( but I am so sure I'm gonna see a BFN I won't be able to stand the disappointment! Weekends I'm usually not so restless got other things on my mind so I can bide my time and hopefully test Monday if the witch doesn't show up!
> 
> Got fingers and toes and everything else crossed for the Friday pee-ers!! GO DING DONGERS and bring us those :bfp::bfp:!!!
> 
> Cya!


Awww thanks all those BFPs look amazing, but i know mine a BFN one its too early and another no symptoms, but im ok with that try harder next month :thumbup: Well done for your will power :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

night poppy xx :kiss:, ill see how i feel 1st thing, ill take pics n post if i do test, to the testers tmoz...............good luck!! and :dust: to you all....come on :bfp:...... night all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
and flgal id leave it over the weekend sweetie that way you gonna get a decent line if you are preggo...good luck though for whenever you do test xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FLGAL82

poppy666 said:


> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> TO TEST OR NOT TO TEST.:shrug: I think it is to early for me.I am going to try to make it to Saturday if I cave in I will post my results. LOL Good luck to everyone testing let's go get :bfp:
> 
> Due same date as me yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh test lol :haha: just use a cheapie xxClick to expand...

okay you pulled my leg I will test tomorrow morning:happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

I can't wait for all the testers in the morning!! the anticipation is killing me!! Wish I was joining in on the festivities:blush: Next weekend will be my turn..

whoo :bfp: s in the morning!!


----------



## poppy666

Night MC sweet dreams :kiss: xxxx 


:dust::dust::dust::dust: To everyone testing tomorrow and over the weekend xxx


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> I can't wait for all the testers in the morning!! the anticipation is killing me!! Wish I was joining in on the festivities:blush: Next weekend will be my turn..
> 
> whoo :bfp: s in the morning!!

We'll all be there for you next weekend sweetie dont you worry about that :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

FLGAL82 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> TO TEST OR NOT TO TEST.:shrug: I think it is to early for me.I am going to try to make it to Saturday if I cave in I will post my results. LOL Good luck to everyone testing let's go get :bfp:
> 
> Due same date as me yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh test lol :haha: just use a cheapie xxClick to expand...
> 
> okay you pulled my leg I will test tomorrow morning:happydance:Click to expand...

LOL That didnt take much did it :haha: as long as its a cheapie we not wasting out expensive one's and never know one of us early testers may get a very faint line :happydance:


----------



## ladybeautiful

poppy666 said:


> Awww thanks all those BFPs look amazing, but i know mine a BFN one its too early and another no symptoms, but im ok with that try harder next month :thumbup: Well done for your will power :hugs:

haha we'll see how the will power does tmrw morning! Well I am not having any symptoms either but I read and I read and it seems that presence of 'symptoms' is really no strong indicator or being preggy. 

So good luck! Waiting to check back tmrw for all the updates!


----------



## poppy666

Thats another BFP announcement after taking Soy... wonder if you can use if your ovulating? I mean would it matter to try it to give you a helping hand cos i bet some dont ov every month and only sure way of knowing would be temping :coffee: hmmmm 

What do you lot think? lol god i be trying everything next cycle :haha:

I need my bed so night ding dongs :kiss:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Oi oi biatches hows it going any1 got their bfp yet x 
sorry not been on busy with george and fecking lappy charger has packed up so using phone x


----------



## China girl

mrsamyrach said:


> Oi oi biatches hows it going any1 got their bfp yet x
> sorry not been on busy with george and fecking lappy charger has packed up so using phone x

Hey mrsamy...how ya been??? 
Well we got several ladies poas tomorrow....so time will tell:flower:


----------



## pk2of8

hey there amy! glad to see you're back sweetie. how's your granddad doing?

sorry i missed saying goodnight to all my UK girlies! hope you girls sleep well and lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you for beautiful :baby: dreams and for all of us poas in the morning. :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

:rofl::rofl: @playing Farmville on fb!!! :haha: that's what i do a lot too!!! (well in between work calls/emails) sometimes i throw in some Mafia Wars and Sorority Life too :blush: i know it's all silliness, but it keeps me from obsessing about other stuff :dohh:


----------



## TTC82

Even though I knew what it would say, I just tested with another 10miu and got the expected :bfn: I am 11dpo so guessing if it was going to happen a super sensitive test would pick it up by now. I am regular as clockwork and due on Monday so got that little treat to look forward to! Feel ok, but know when my oh gets back later, he has been away all week, I will have a bit of the cry and a rant like I do every month. Lucky him!

However, I really hope all you other ladies get your :bfp: this morning. :dust: to all!


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babydream

TTC82 said:


> Even though I knew what it would say, I just tested with another 10miu and got the expected :bfn: I am 11dpo so guessing if it was going to happen a super sensitive test would pick it up by now. I am regular as clockwork and due on Monday so got that little treat to look forward to! Feel ok, but know when my oh gets back later, he has been away all week, I will have a bit of the cry and a rant like I do every month. Lucky him!
> 
> However, I really hope all you other ladies get your :bfp: this morning. :dust: to all!

I'm sorry hun but don't be too disappointed just yet! Wait until Monday things might turn out differently. A rant and cry definitely allowed though. Let's hope the others have some luck this morning. Can't wait to see! xxxx


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies, tested and :bfn::cry: oh well, I said I didnt have a good feeling this month....................good luck to everyone else testing today!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning gals. :hugs: TTC82 and CORAL :hugs: Awwww don't be upset, like everybody said, theres now way your out this early! Its only a bonus if you find a BFP so soon x


----------



## Mojitogirly

:haha:Morning ladies!!! Its Friday!!!! And the big test day :happydance:

Coral & TTC - :hug: but like Tink said - you're not out the game yet! I also tested at 10 & 11DPO & got :bfn: but I'm keeping positive until tomorrow! AF due then :nope:
Keep running to the loo thinking - its heeerrreeee then I realise its just regular CM, just quite a bit TMI i know! 

Well after my negative test yesterday I had the crappiest day EVER! My normally lovely supervisor was a total B***h to me, I was under sooooo much pressure to hit target before I went on hols & honetly just felt like running away! :cry:
But then I went out to a fantastic gig last night & since I got my neg a had one cider & blackcurrant & made it last the night - its hard thinking you might still be preggers & not wanting to drink but no one knowing around you that your TTC! Anyway, I'm glad I did as i def needed it after my day & Ill prob get AF tomorrow :haha:

Sorry for the rant!

Thats me off work til 26th! woooo hoo:yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Can't wait to see results from today & if its not good news I know we#ve all got each other here for a giggle & support!

Got loads of :laundry::iron::dishes: to do today but hey...beats wok!

I'm off to grab some brekkie now & catch up with what I missed last night!

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all tester today - I'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so :hug: to all the testers so far and im not one to break the chain, :bfn: for me too! id cry and rant about it but i just knew it would be negative! i guess as my af due tomorrow it should have shown up on a frer...pics below, have a gander!....oh well onto next cycle, at least its only 2 weeks until O day!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P151010_08.210001.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 8









P151010_08.210002.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mojitogirly

QUOTE=mothercabbage;7297671]ok so :hug: to all the testers so far and im not one to break the chain, :bfn: for me too! id cry and rant about it but i just knew it would be negative! i guess as my af due tomorrow it should have shown up on a frer...pics below, have a gander!....oh well onto next cycle, at least its only 2 weeks until O day!! :happydance:[/QUOTE]

:hug::hug: MC - hey, its STILL possible so try & keep that PMA up until:witch: shows up! Its def possible you've still not got enough HCG in your system if you implanted late - that what i keep telling myself!

How you feeling? Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Cabbage :hug::hugs: like mojito said until af shows your not out! You might have implanted day 12 you never know.

Mojito sorry to hear you have a crap day! One cider is ok anyway luv. When I was pregnant with my last I went to a party the day before I found out and had a few glasses of wine. Only the next morning did I realise I was late and ran to the shop to get a test and it was BFP! I felt so guilty but he was perfectly healthy thank god.

Where are all the other testers this morn?? Oh yeah some are in the US arent they? Where's poppy?


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy wont be on until around 10, im sure thats what she said, im ok about bfn, and i know im not out until witch turns up but i just know its not my month! for you girls i think its still early but for me i think it SHOULD have shown up by now!! its ok ill get bfp soon, im just thinking if i concieved next cycle the potential baby's birthday will be around chloe's birthday, im not sure thats a good idea, might give it a miss next cycle, go for NTNP....will have to talk to OH about that i think....any more news yet?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww :hug: :hugs: :hug: Its not a certain though MC, is af due today? x


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey ladies,
am now 12dpo. Got BFN for tenth month in a row. Gutted.
I just rang for my progesterone test results but they aren't ready yet. Have to wait to this afternoon. Thought would be ok but after doing some reading now i'm not so sure that it will be. You know whats hard. I never know what to hope for. Do i hope all our tests come back ok? But if thats the case then i might never know why we aren't getting pregnant. If there is something wrong what is the easiest fixed and should i hope for that??


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awww :hug: :hugs: :hug: Its not a certain though MC, is af due today? x

tomorrow i think, im 12dpo according to my +opk on 2nd oct, will get af over the weekend! GREAT!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I hope she doesn't get you hun, hope she doesn't get any of us this cycle! x


----------



## lupinerainbow

:hugs: to all the :bfn:'s hopefully you just tested too early! 

Got my dates messed up somehow? checked my chart and AF is due today not tomorrow:shrug: got no normal symptoms of her coming though.

Got a :bfn: when i tested as expected though, still holding onto a little bit of hope till that mean :witch: turns up! 

Good luck to those who haven't tested yet!!
xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Trying 2 cope said:


> Hey ladies,
> am now 12dpo. Got BFN for tenth month in a row. Gutted.
> I just rang for my progesterone test results but they aren't ready yet. Have to wait to this afternoon. Thought would be ok but after doing some reading now i'm not so sure that it will be. You know whats hard. I never know what to hope for. Do i hope all our tests come back ok? But if thats the case then i might never know why we aren't getting pregnant. If there is something wrong what is the easiest fixed and should i hope for that??

Either way, your now on the road to resolving why your not succeeding TTC. Which is a good thing :thumbup: Either way we will be here for you hun x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lupinerainbow said:


> :hugs: to all the :bfn:'s hopefully you just tested too early!
> 
> Got my dates messed up somehow? checked my chart and AF is due today not tomorrow:shrug: got no normal symptoms of her coming though.
> 
> Got a :bfn: when i tested as expected though, still holding onto a little bit of hope till that mean :witch: turns up!
> 
> Good luck to those who haven't tested yet!!
> xxxx

Yeah I got that mixed up last month too! FX af stays away today!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Mojitogirly

Hi again,

a little off subject but Ive finally figured out how to get tickers & fancy team ding dong lflasher thingys! Yippee!!

Hope it looks ok when Ipost tho & hope you guys don't mind that I've declared it in writing that Im part of team ding dong!

PS Windswept posted on a thread I started, but nothing about a bfp just symptoms,anyway I've left a messge there that we heard about her faint line & were asking after her. x


----------



## coral11680

Lupinerainbow, sorry about bfn but glad you are still optimistic! Are u testing tomorrow?

Trying, sorry your down, like tinkerbell said at least u will have answers soon and hopefully one step closer to that bfp :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Mojitogirly said:


> Hi again,
> 
> a little off subject but Ive finally figured out how to get tickers & fancy team ding dong lflasher thingys! Yippee!!
> 
> Hope it looks ok when Ipost tho & hope you guys don't mind that I've declared it in writing that Im part of team ding dong!
> 
> PS Windswept posted on a thread I started, but nothing about a bfp just symptoms,anyway I've left a messge there that we heard about her faint line & were asking after her. x

How do I get one lol


----------



## lupinerainbow

coral11680 said:


> Lupinerainbow, sorry about bfn but glad you are still optimistic! Are u testing tomorrow?
> 
> Trying, sorry your down, like tinkerbell said at least u will have answers soon and hopefully one step closer to that bfp :hugs:

No i only tested to join in with the fun :) thats why i'm not too fussed i won't be testing again until monday considering AF is not here:happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mojitogirly said:


> Hi again,
> 
> a little off subject but Ive finally figured out how to get tickers & fancy team ding dong lflasher thingys! Yippee!!
> 
> Hope it looks ok when Ipost tho & hope you guys don't mind that I've declared it in writing that Im part of team ding dong!
> 
> PS Windswept posted on a thread I started, but nothing about a bfp just symptoms,anyway I've left a messge there that we heard about her faint line & were asking after her. x

Ooooh I'm liking them! Of course your part of the team!

Yeah, I noticed she posts on a thread called 'it fell out' looks like they are all quite friendly, so thats nice for her. Perhaps she just felt more at home with the ladies there! Its a def BFP for her :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral click on one of our Team ding dongs and it will take you to a site to create one x


----------



## Mojitogirly

Yeah coral, I just typed mine manually then realised you could click on someone elses & it would take you to a site :) easy peasy x


----------



## coral11680

Ok dunnit :D


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

coral11680 said:


> Ok dunnit :D

Love it! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Now wheres the last testers? x


----------



## poppy666

Morning my lovely Ding Dongs and (( Huge Hugs)) :hug: to everyone that got a BFN this morning... :cry: My stick was that white would of put snow white to fecking shame :rofl:

Im on a mission now for next cycle grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :comp: cant remember if PK testing today?


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Ok dunnit :D

Coral your siggy looking gooddddddddddddddddddddddd :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

yeah pk was gonna test today too! so FXd for her!
siggy looking good coral. its shit waiting for :witch:....come on cow-bag im ready for ya! **stomps foot with tampon in hand**:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Ok dunnit :D
> 
> Coral your siggy looking gooddddddddddddddddddddddd :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

sorry about your snow coloured stick this morning :hug: but i think its waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too early for you yet!!!! FXd sooooo tight for ya xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Ok dunnit :D
> 
> Coral your siggy looking gooddddddddddddddddddddddd :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> sorry about your snow coloured stick this morning :hug: but i think its waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too early for you yet!!!! FXd sooooo tight for ya xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Awww thanks sweetie but i know im out for deffo i got no symptoms what so ever, im ok with it now n glad ive got you lot to go into the next cycle :hugs: but im on a mission now to use something else n really tempted to try Soy on CD3 :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

really annoyed.. my cousin who i was brought up with like sisters is pregnant her due date is 26th.. well she hasnt spoke to me in a couple of days and i didnt think nothing of it and now i just found out due to her facebook post she is in labour! what the heck?.. she has enough time to tell facebook but can't even tell me she has been induced.. sorry for the rant but i'm actually fuming...


xxxx


----------



## poppy666

And rightly so, id be annoyed too lupinerainbow actually id be fecking fuming :growlmad: not nice at all, :hug: sweetie xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> And rightly so, id be annoyed too lupinerainbow actually id be fecking fuming :growlmad: not nice at all, :hug: sweetie xx

i am! will keep her baby things and give them to someone else i think :growlmad:
xxx :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hug: lupin...id be soooooooooo fekd off!!!!!!
poppy what dpo are you?

**editing! 9dpo i see it on your ticker, waaaaaaaaaaaaay too early to test then!! your no way out yet missy!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupin, I'm fuming too. Hope its all some mistake or something, like she asked somebody to contact you but they didn't bother or something.

Awww Poppy :hug: you said it yourself, it was WAY to early.

MC hope the witch hurries up if she's on her way, I'm still not convinced though...


----------



## Damita

Lupin I would be annoyed too..

I am 3dpo... I hate waiting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> Lupin I would be annoyed too..
> 
> I am 3dpo... I hate waiting!!!!!!!!!!

lol I haven't even got to O and I can't stand the wait already :rofl: Get busy this weekend hun, come Monday you will be 6dpo! :happydance: x


----------



## TTC2308

PK where are you? I am waiting to see your results!!!!:shrug:


----------



## TTC2308

I have a really bad headache today!! :growlmad: Is that a symptom??? :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTC, I think almost anything could or could not be a symptom in the TWW lol Aww have you tried 4HEAD? I find it really helps x


----------



## FLGAL82

Goog morning ladies I tested this morning and I am so confused.I watchedthe test start working and as it is running across I see a line omg I am freaking out then when the test is all done 3 mins later that faint line goes away.WTF So I wake up this morning and look at the test really hard and there is a very faint line.So I don't know what to think.I am working by myself and the closest store is the dollar tree I am going to buy some of those and try it.Good luck to everyone else testing let's get a :bfp:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

FLGAL82 said:


> Goog morning ladies I tested this morning and I am so confused.I watchedthe test start working and as it is running across I see a line omg I am freaking out then when the test is all done 3 mins later that faint line goes away.WTF So I wake up this morning and look at the test really hard and there is a very faint line.So I don't know what to think.I am working by myself and the closest store is the dollar tree I am going to buy some of those and try it.Good luck to everyone else testing let's get a :bfp:

Awww get one quite and post back here! FX for you hun x


----------



## LEW32

Good Morning Ladies,

Well, sadly, I am not going to break the chain either....I got the whitest test ever, so :bfn: for me too....
I am a bit depressed as I had a very vivid dream last not that I got a :bfp: on 2 tests this morning....oh well....:cry:

Tryin to convince myself its ok either way....I just feel af coming...she is due any time between now and Monday....
I know I am not out yet, but just feel like its not my month.

FXing for PK and anyone else that has not tested yet....
:hugs: to Poppy, Coral, Mojito, MC, TTC82 and anyone else that tested today with a :bfn:

Hope yours is a :bfp: FLGAL!


----------



## FLGAL82

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> Goog morning ladies I tested this morning and I am so confused.I watchedthe test start working and as it is running across I see a line omg I am freaking out then when the test is all done 3 mins later that faint line goes away.WTF So I wake up this morning and look at the test really hard and there is a very faint line.So I don't know what to think.I am working by myself and the closest store is the dollar tree I am going to buy some of those and try it.Good luck to everyone else testing let's get a :bfp:
> 
> Awww get one quite and post back here! FX for you hun xClick to expand...

I will I am at home getting ready to leave I am so emotional about this I took the test apart and saw the line but it is super faint so I put it back together lol and I can see it but I am not counting that as a bfp.I should have some new results in about 2 hrs sorry for the wait.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

FLGAL82 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> Goog morning ladies I tested this morning and I am so confused.I watchedthe test start working and as it is running across I see a line omg I am freaking out then when the test is all done 3 mins later that faint line goes away.WTF So I wake up this morning and look at the test really hard and there is a very faint line.So I don't know what to think.I am working by myself and the closest store is the dollar tree I am going to buy some of those and try it.Good luck to everyone else testing let's get a :bfp:
> 
> Awww get one quite and post back here! FX for you hun xClick to expand...
> 
> I will I am at home getting ready to leave I am so emotional about this I took the test apart and saw the line but it is super faint so I put it back together lol and I can see it but I am not counting that as a bfp.I should have some new results in about 2 hrs sorry for the wait.Click to expand...

No need to say sorry! I just really hope this is the beginning of your BFP! I'll be about all day, and will be checking in to see if you have anything to report x


----------



## China girl

Good morning ladies,
I'm off to take the LO to surgery. I will chat with you ladies when I get back.
:hug:to my early testers


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well, sadly, I am not going to break the chain either....I got the whitest test ever, so :bfn: for me too....
> I am a bit depressed as I had a very vivid dream last not that I got a :bfp: on 2 tests this morning....oh well....:cry:
> 
> Tryin to convince myself its ok either way....I just feel af coming...she is due any time between now and Monday....
> I know I am not out yet, but just feel like its not my month.
> 
> FXing for PK and anyone else that has not tested yet....
> :hugs: to Poppy, Coral, Mojito, MC, TTC82 and anyone else that tested today with a :bfn:
> 
> Hope yours is a :bfp: FLGAL!

Not you as well Lew :nope: :dohh: But don't be downcast, you were all just trying for fun right? you all know its too soon to be sure! Awww hope your ok x :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> Good morning ladies,
> I'm off to take the LO to surgery. I will chat with you ladies when I get back.
> :hug:to my early testers

Good luck China! will be thinking and praying all day long. Check back when your home wont you? xxxxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Good luck on your :bfp: flgal82 fxed for you :) need someone to break the chain!

And good luck to your son china, sure everything will be fine :hugs:


xxx


----------



## LEW32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> I'm off to take the LO to surgery. I will chat with you ladies when I get back.
> :hug:to my early testers
> 
> Good luck China! will be thinking and praying all day long. Check back when your home wont you? xxxxxxxx[/QUOTE
> 
> :hugs: China! We will be thinking about you and your LO!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## mothercabbage

i had a faint line on a cheapie the other day too(1st pic) but then a :bfn: on a frer(2nd pic) i dont know how that is possible might pick up some cheapies from home bargains today.....im in a stinker of a mood today, fecking tests!!!!! :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







2lines.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 4









P151010_08.210002.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LEW32

I guess its too soon....last month my cycle was 28 days, which would be today...so guessing AF is coming tomorrow? Sometimes its 30 days, so perhaps monday...who knows.

On a nice note, my OH was so sweet last night. He is away on a business trip. I was talking to him onthe phone before I went to bed and he said... ' I was thinking about you today and listening to some baby music...' So cute. I asked what he listened to, he said 'Baby Mine by Allison Krause'... beautiful song...reminds me of DUMBO 
:)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC yeah go get more cheepies hun, or have you got a superdrugs near by? they are sensitive and cheep x


----------



## mothercabbage

yeah got a superdrug in town, going up ther soon, so ill get some, shall i wait for fmu or do it this aft?


----------



## LEW32

Aww MC that looks positive to me...

I second Tink's vote to go get some cheapies....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Don't know hun, its hard to say. Perhaps hold and stop drinking for a few hours and do it later? x


----------



## mothercabbage

think ill do it fmu, i think im going mad!!! i know oH does he said, its over for this month well try harder next month!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im pissed off at that, gonna go get dressed and nip up town xx ill report back in a bit xxxxxxxxx and thanx tink xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Okeys :wave: x


----------



## mrsamyrach

omg you feckers is it gonna be left to me to break the chain then blooooooody helll xxxxx


----------



## LEW32

Yes Amy...YOU break it!!!!

You deserve it this month :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Whens af due Amy? good to see ya girl!!!! x


----------



## mothercabbage

well poppy i found this...now i gotta go to superdrg!!!!!!!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/135267-bfp-superdrug-tests-then-bfn-frer-4.html


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Whens af due Amy? good to see ya girl!!!! x

my bitch is due tuesday xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm pretty sure they are BOGOF too MC x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Whens af due Amy? good to see ya girl!!!! x
> 
> my bitch is due tuesday xxClick to expand...

I so hope its your cycle Amy, what a horrible week you've had! will you test Tuesday then? x


----------



## FLGAL82

ok so I went and purchased 5 tests from the dollar tree.LOL On my way to work I drank a large sweet tea from McDonalds and I a :bfn: I guess I will wait and take one later today and one in the morning.Good luck to everyone else


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

FLGAL82 said:


> ok so I went and purchased 5 tests from the dollar tree.LOL On my way to work I drank a large sweet tea from McDonalds and I a :bfn: I guess I will wait and take one later today and one in the morning.Good luck to everyone else

Oooops the tea probubly didn't help matters :haha: never mind at a dollar a test it doesn't matter! Keep up the PMA and try later or in the morning. If you decide later, hold your pee for a few hours and limit you drinks! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

BTW we tried the moon cup last night. Either DH produced a hell of a lot of spunk or most of it sat in the cup cause there was quite a bit left in it come morning. Didn't really notice how much cause I was too busy trying to get it up there asap lol Anyhow, not to worry, not due O till Monday :) x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Whens af due Amy? good to see ya girl!!!! x
> 
> my bitch is due tuesday xxClick to expand...
> 
> I so hope its your cycle Amy, what a horrible week you've had! will you test Tuesday then? xClick to expand...

dunno when to?? shall i leave it or what???


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I dunno, you wanted to wait didn't you? Is your ticker right? 10dpo? I would have said you could test this weekend with FMU, but perhaps waiting till Monday or Tuesday would be the ideal thing to do. x


----------



## mrsamyrach

yep im 10 dpo and nipples still sore woke up with backache this morning and got constipation x


----------



## FLGAL82

Okay Tinkerbellxxx don't laugh but I see you talking about a moon cup what is that?


----------



## eesoja81

LEW32 said:


> I guess its too soon....last month my cycle was 28 days, which would be today...so guessing AF is coming tomorrow? Sometimes its 30 days, so perhaps monday...who knows.
> 
> On a nice note, my OH was so sweet last night. He is away on a business trip. I was talking to him onthe phone before I went to bed and he said... ' I was thinking about you today and listening to some baby music...' So cute. I asked what he listened to, he said 'Baby Mine by Allison Krause'... beautiful song...reminds me of DUMBO
> :)

Hang in there, LEW, AF's not here yet, right???
That was so sweet of your OH. Mine's going on a trip next week and I'm sure the phone calls I will get will NOT be like that! (It's a guys fishing trip :drunk:)


----------



## mrsamyrach

how sensitive is 25miu x


----------



## eesoja81

HELLOOO ladies!!! 
Amy-glad to see you're back around-hope you're doing ok:flower:
FLGAL-FX for you-NO MORE LIQUIDS!!! We want to see that BFP!
Tinkerbell-I'm liking that moon cup idea-I've been following you ladies chatting about it, and think I might give it a shot if AF shows! How are you today, otherwise?
MC-I'm with the other girls-no AF=BFP is NOT rules out!!!
ChinaGirl-will be thinking of you and your son today-no worries :flower:
Poppy-Hi, lady! Any symptoms yet? It might sound weird, but I'm jealous of your midnight feedings-sorry you're missing out on a good night's sleep, though :hugs:


----------



## FLGAL82

eesoja81 said:


> HELLOOO ladies!!!
> Amy-glad to see you're back around-hope you're doing ok:flower:
> FLGAL-FX for you-NO MORE LIQUIDS!!! We want to see that BFP!
> Tinkerbell-I'm liking that moon cup idea-I've been following you ladies chatting about it, and think I might give it a shot if AF shows! How are you today, otherwise?
> MC-I'm with the other girls-no AF=BFP is NOT rules out!!!
> ChinaGirl-will be thinking of you and your son today-no worries :flower:
> Poppy-Hi, lady! Any symptoms yet? It might sound weird, but I'm jealous of your midnight feedings-sorry you're missing out on a good night's sleep, though :hugs:

Thank you.I might wait till the end of today and test again.I am hoping it is still a lil tiny bit to early to test.


----------



## LEW32

eesoja81 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> I guess its too soon....last month my cycle was 28 days, which would be today...so guessing AF is coming tomorrow? Sometimes its 30 days, so perhaps monday...who knows.
> 
> On a nice note, my OH was so sweet last night. He is away on a business trip. I was talking to him onthe phone before I went to bed and he said... ' I was thinking about you today and listening to some baby music...' So cute. I asked what he listened to, he said 'Baby Mine by Allison Krause'... beautiful song...reminds me of DUMBO
> :)
> 
> Hang in there, LEW, AF's not here yet, right???
> That was so sweet of your OH. Mine's going on a trip next week and I'm sure the phone calls I will get will NOT be like that! (It's a guys fishing trip :drunk:)Click to expand...


Thanks eesoja :hugs: No, :af: is not here yet, but I just have a bad feeling.....was really hoping for a June baby....oh well...July is nice too :)

:rofl: My OH would not be talking to me about baby music on a fishing trip either....actually, he sometimes forgets to call altogether when away with the boys! This looks about right--> :drunk:


----------



## FLGAL82

mrsamyrach said:


> how sensitive is 25miu x

That's what I tested with.They are sensitive test's my ob told me to buy the pg test's with 25 miu I hope that helps.Also the dollar store has those test's too.Good luck


----------



## mrsamyrach

well ive just tested with one deffo no-no the ones that was posted thru post last month
not bothered just gonna leave it xx


----------



## eesoja81

I'm so excited-I read in someone's earlier post to click on someone's signature to add the 'team ding dong' to my signature-figured it out!!! This might sound stupid, but the reason I wasn't asking anyone to put my name on their sig is b/c I didn't really know how to put theirs on mine-at least now I can have my TEAM LOGO on there! I haven't been here since day 1, but pretty close! I'm proud to be a Ding Donger:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh loving the siggy Eesoja!!!! I'm feeling alright today, which makes a change. My energy levels vary so much with my illness, and today I have actually managed to put all the washing away! Know that sounds like something anybody could do but on a really bad day I can even be bothered to eat cause the fork is too heavy....yup that bad lol DH is worried about how I will cope with pregnancy, me I don't care. I'm used to feeling like shite, at least it will be for a good cause :rofl:

Amy, glad you have the right attitude hun! its early days, I really hope next week brings you a much awaited and deserved BFP :hugs:

As for moon cups, they are actually menstrual cups to use instead of tampons. But many women have found them helpful TTC to stop spunk leakage TMI lol 

https://www.mooncup.co.uk/

Most girls on here use soft cups which are similar but you throw them away. Moon cups last for 10 years lol I'm inserting it after :sex: catching any leakage and plugging :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Do you want to go on my siggy with the others Eesoja?


----------



## FLGAL82

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Ooooh loving the siggy Eesoja!!!! I'm feeling alright today, which makes a change. My energy levels vary so much with my illness, and today I have actually managed to put all the washing away! Know that sounds like something anybody could do but on a really bad day I can even be bothered to eat cause the fork is too heavy....yup that bad lol DH is worried about how I will cope with pregnancy, me I don't care. I'm used to feeling like shite, at least it will be for a good cause :rofl:
> 
> Amy, glad you have the right attitude hun! its early days, I really hope next week brings you a much awaited and deserved BFP :hugs:
> 
> As for moon cups, they are actually menstrual cups to use instead of tampons. But many women have found them helpful TTC to stop spunk leakage TMI lol
> 
> https://www.mooncup.co.uk/
> 
> Most girls on here use soft cups which are similar but you throw them away. Moon cups last for 10 years lol I'm inserting it after :sex: catching any leakage and plugging :rofl: x

:blush: now I know.Thanks for the link.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

or anybody else for that matter! Flgal?


----------



## eesoja81

Tinkerbell-thx for the info on the cups! I'm sorry to hear that you so often don't feel well. Even though I don't know the exact details of your illness, I can truly empathize. I have lupus and there are some times when my pleurisy acts up that it's unbearable to breathe. Are you high-risk?


----------



## eesoja81

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Do you want to go on my siggy with the others Eesoja?

That would be great!!! I'm going to try to add names, then-may I add yours?


----------



## eesoja81

LEW, FLGAL, may I add you also?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I don't exactly know whats wrong Eesoja, I was diagnosed with M.E 16 years ago, with fibromylagia. I was bed bound at first for about a year, then recoved to live an almost normal life. But then in May this year I was stuck down worse than ever, at times I have been unable to move. I suffer from widespread pain, fluctuating energy levels, amognst other symptoms. I may have M.S but have been waiting since May to be seen at the hospital. Thats the NHS for you. Anyhow, I have got better than I was, and am hopeful for the future :) 

Lupus? I take it you suffer from similar symptoms then, it was mentioned to me as a possible diagnosis. G.P has ok'd TTC but it is obviously a little risky for me. x


----------



## eesoja81

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I don't exactly know whats wrong Eesoja, I was diagnosed with M.E 16 years ago, with fibromylagia. I was bed bound at first for about a year, then recoved to live an almost normal life. But then in May this year I was stuck down worse than ever, at times I have been unable to move. I suffer from widespread pain, fluctuating energy levels, amognst other symptoms. I may have M.S but have been waiting since May to be seen at the hospital. Thats the NHS for you. Anyhow, I have got better than I was, and am hopeful for the future :)
> 
> Lupus? I take it you suffer from similar symptoms then, it was mentioned to me as a possible diagnosis. G.P has ok'd TTC but it is obviously a little risky for me. x

I've heard of fibromyalgia and m.s. both causing horrible widespread pain-really sucks to deal with, especially being so young-I wish you had more answers :flower:
As for the lupus, I was diagnosed @ 7 or 8 years ago after @ 2 years of the pleurisy, anemia, rheumatoid arthritis, sensitivity to sunlight and a bunch of other symptoms. Finally they did the ANA test, and that was it. I don't want to be on steroids, so I sometimes take naproxen (sp?) for the pleurisy and my arthritis. I'm high risk, but my OB is one of the best. I truly trust him. With my daughter, I was on 81mg of baby tylenol and an iron supplement, in addition to the prenatals, & I saw him weekly for a non-stress test. The plan is the same if we get pregnant again.


----------



## eesoja81

mc, daisys mummy-may I add you also to my sig? Finally figured out how to do it!


----------



## mothercabbage

yeah of course your in mine, most names are shortened on mine tho...thanx sweetie....and i got 2 superdrug tests read the instructions 10mui so if they dont show a + tmoz with fmu i dont think i am gonna get a bfp!!!!! xxxx


----------



## coral11680

love the sig eesoja:thumbup:........I want to add all the ding dong regulars to my sig.......who would that be tink? Everyone in your sig?


----------



## coral11680

cab could luck tomorrow hunny, I'm testing in the morning too.:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: im already on yours coral!!! :yipee: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> cab could luck tomorrow hunny, I'm testing in the morning too.:hugs:

i got every thing crossed for you...i soooooooooooo want one of us regular ding dongs to get a bfp!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

coral11680 said:


> love the sig eesoja:thumbup:........I want to add all the ding dong regulars to my sig.......who would that be tink? Everyone in your sig?

Yup, mostly anyway! Do you want me to add you too coral? x


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> :wohoo: im already on yours coral!!! :yipee: xxx

course you are:friends::drunk:


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> love the sig eesoja:thumbup:........I want to add all the ding dong regulars to my sig.......who would that be tink? Everyone in your sig?
> 
> Yup, mostly anyway! Do you want me to add you too coral? xClick to expand...

oo yes please:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

otherwise I wont go shopping in lakey with you:tease:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## eesoja81

coral11680 said:


> love the sig eesoja:thumbup:........I want to add all the ding dong regulars to my sig.......who would that be tink? Everyone in your sig?

coral-adding you now :winkwink:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Just wondering, have any of you done one of them psychic predictions things?

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

coral11680 said:


> otherwise I wont go shopping in lakey with you:tease:

lol Done! Couldn't have that now could we :haha:


----------



## coral11680

lupinerainbow said:


> Just wondering, have any of you done one of them psychic predictions things?
> 
> xxxx

yes did one with jenny renny, hope shes wrong she said bfp april.................although when april comes and goes i might wish she was right! lol


----------



## eesoja81

Ok, so added a few names w/o asking-don't think those ladies will mind when they sign on today:kiss: Anyone else? eesoja is FINALLY living in the computer-age of the year 2010:dohh::happydance:

Wanted to quickly add...still having the sore bbs today (since 4dpo) and woke up w/cramping again. I was thinking this over last night, and I'm really noticing differences this month, as far as symptoms dpo. So...expect the worst, hope for the best-if AF comes, I'm attributing it to the soy I took early in the cycle, if AF doesn't come, I'm attributing it to the soy I took early in the cycle:shrug::shrug: We'll see!!!
Have a wonderful day, everyone! Off to work-it'll be a late night tonight-oh, well :thumbup:
Love and :dust: Looking forward to some :bfp:'s tomorrow am!!!:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lupinerainbow said:


> Just wondering, have any of you done one of them psychic predictions things?
> 
> xxxx

Nope, i wonder how accurate they usually are? Would you like to be on my siggy too? I would get in quick before i run out of room lol


----------



## coral11680

I added some peeps too let me know if I left anyone out


----------



## lupinerainbow

coral11680 said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering, have any of you done one of them psychic predictions things?
> 
> xxxx
> 
> yes did one with jenny renny, hope shes wrong she said bfp april.................although when april comes and goes i might wish she was right! lolClick to expand...

Lol! Maybe it will be right, you never know! I was just wondering how true they were? :shrug: obviously you haven't got to that point yet haha!


xxxx


----------



## coral11680

lupinerainbow i forgot you!:dohh: can i add u?


----------



## China girl

I'm back!!!
Surgery went well...we are home now!!!
Thanks for all the prayers ladies your are truely an awesome bunch!!!


----------



## FLGAL82

eesoja81 said:


> LEW, FLGAL, may I add you also?

yes mam when I get home I am going to figure this computer out and how to post things at the bottom of my page.


----------



## lupinerainbow

coral11680 said:


> lupinerainbow i forgot you!:dohh: can i add u?

you can do if you like i don't mind i haven't been here that long so i dont mind if u wanted to wait a while? whichever you like :D


xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

China girl said:


> I'm back!!!
> Surgery went well...we are home now!!!
> Thanks for all the prayers ladies your are truely an awesome bunch!!!

Glad to hear it!! How is the LO?

xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: china :happydance: great news!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China! Glad to hear it went well :) How is he? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

If anyone else wants mention in my siggy let me know.

Eesoja, sorry to hear about your health problems. In some ways its nice to meet another TTCer whos a little complicated healthwise. The main problem I might have is sustaining the pregnancy in the early days as they believe my immune system is in overdrive almost fighting itself causing many of my symptoms. This could in turn mean the baby bean is treated as a foreign object so I will be keeping things quiet for quite some time. FX when we get our BFP we will have healthy happy pregnancies x


----------



## China girl

Right now he is asleep on the counch. He seems to be doing well. Just watching him like a hawk!!. When we were leaving he wanted me to carry him. So what did I do...I carried my 91lbs son to the car & inside the house:flower: I am supper mom:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC I see you have your superdrug tests. I'll be poised for your results in the morning :) x


----------



## mothercabbage

if its bfn then i know im deffo out this month! period due 16-17th so we shall see....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> Right now he is asleep on the counch. He seems to be doing well. Just watching him like a hawk!!. When we were leaving he wanted me to carry him. So what did I do...I carried my 91lbs son to the car & inside the house:flower: I am supper mom:happydance:

Awww bless him! main thing to watch is his colour, and fluid intake/vomiting. Although I'm sure they have given you plenty of advise. I'm gonna keep my mouth shut now I see how different the advice is in the UK lol You supermum you :haha:


----------



## babyjo07

I have a question and hopefully one of you lovely ladies can help answer. My periods are regular and they've always lasted 4 days at the most. This month my cycle has been extremely weird. I started spotting a week after my ovulation window, which my fiance and I did have sex daily... Anyways at first I was thinking possible implantation bleeding, but online it's said to only last 1-2 days... when I got to the 4th day I kinda pushed the pregnancy possiblity out of my head. I started spotting at 9 dpo which was on the 8th, and my expected period for this month was due on the 15th...today. I thought I had stopped a couple days ago but I'm still spotting. It's not even enough for a pad or tampon. I think in the past week I've used a total of maybe 7 tampons and (tmi sorry) even then the blood was light, it went from a light orange to a light pink and now is a light pink discharge after I use the restroom. Any ideas? Like I said periods are regular, and never last this long and they usually aren't light and even when they are they only last like 2-4 days. Kinda curious as to if this has happened to anyone else and maybe an idea to whats going on.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> if its bfn then i know im deffo out this month! period due 16-17th so we shall see....

:hugs: well at least either way youll know very soon :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babyjo07 said:


> I have a question and hopefully one of you lovely ladies can help answer. My periods are regular and they've always lasted 4 days at the most. This month my cycle has been extremely weird. I started spotting a week after my ovulation window, which my fiance and I did have sex daily... Anyways at first I was thinking possible implantation bleeding, but online it's said to only last 1-2 days... when I got to the 4th day I kinda pushed the pregnancy possiblity out of my head. I started spotting at 9 dpo, and my expected period for this month was due on the 15th...today. I thought I had stopped a couple days ago but I'm still spotting. It's not even enough for a pad or tampon. I think in the past week I've used a total of maybe 7 tampons and (tmi sorry) even then the blood was light, it went from a light orange to a light pink and now is a light pink discharge after I use the restroom. Any ideas? Like I said periods are regular, and never last this long and they usually aren't light and even when they are they only last like 2-4 days.

Not sure if this will help but I spotted for 5 days before my last af, and then had a shorter af. Have no idea what that was about, but it wasn't pregnancy :( Hope it might be for you! have you tested yet hun? x


----------



## eesoja81

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> If anyone else wants mention in my siggy let me know.
> 
> Eesoja, sorry to hear about your health problems. In some ways its nice to meet another TTCer whos a little complicated healthwise. The main problem I might have is sustaining the pregnancy in the early days as they believe my immune system is in overdrive almost fighting itself causing many of my symptoms. This could in turn mean the baby bean is treated as a foreign object so I will be keeping things quiet for quite some time. FX when we get our BFP we will have healthy happy pregnancies x

Likewise, TInkerbell, it's comforting to know we're not alone. Have you been tested for lupus, then? The immune system fighting itself is a HUGE symptom. We kept our pregnancy w/our daughter quiet for quite some time b/c of it. I feel for ya and am here if you need to vent about it :hugs:

OK...REALLY leaving for work now, talk to everyone tomorrow!!! :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

chinagirl glad it all went well!

Added chinagirl and lupine too:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

So many pages to read! I skipped through..:blush: No BFPs yet right? Did I miss any? SOON!!!
Bad news for me. Today my temp dropped to like 96.8 or something. So I guess that I did not O yet. After the 1 degree temp spike a few days ago, it has not gotten any higher than 97.2 or whatever. So here I am at CD15 with like 9 or 10 days in a row of BD... and no eggy yet. I'm a little concerned:nope:
BUT.. My cycles are not regular, and in fact two cycles ago I had a 33 day cycle, and if that is occurring this time, I guess that would be I really won't O until possibly as late as... CD23!? Ugh. Hope its not that far away, poor husband lol. But I mean I will PROBABLY O this cycle and show a temp shift eventually, right???:nope:


babyjo- Last cycle I had a lot of random spotting, and I've never had spotting in my life until then. I called my doctor and she said it can be normal to spot at any time throughout your cycle, even if it has never happened to you before. She said though that there would be a concern if it involved pain, fever, nausea, heavy bleeding, etc. But I'm not a doctor so if you are worried then go get it checked out. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thanks for putting me in your sig :)

you should try this site look what mine and OH baby is gonna look like :D

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/f119e4b90349764f71716a0444aaa015/0/6567479/Baby-of-me-and-ian-jpg-and-me-jodie-and-leweis-jpg.jpeg

xxxx


----------



## LEW32

:hugs: Eesoja and Tink! I am so sorry that you have to deal with the added issues....

My sis has MS and wants to start TTC soon...I worry for her but you ladies make me feel like it can work out :)

:yipee: China! So glad your son is home and safe....

Coral, Eesoja and Lupine, I have added you to my sig! Please feel free to add me to yours :happydance:


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Right now he is asleep on the counch. He seems to be doing well. Just watching him like a hawk!!. When we were leaving he wanted me to carry him. So what did I do...I carried my 91lbs son to the car & inside the house:flower: I am supper mom:happydance:
> 
> Awww bless him! main thing to watch is his colour, and fluid intake/vomiting. Although I'm sure they have given you plenty of advise. I'm gonna keep my mouth shut now I see how different the advice is in the UK lol You supermum you :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, we have to watch for bright red blood. Push liquids and everything has to be cold or at room temp & no straws.

I am greatful of any advice...Thank you Tink:thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

Lew added too :yipee:

Hopes dont worry you might ovulate tomorrow.

Lupine thats cool, but i have 2 kids with dh so know what they will look like:haha:


----------



## coral11680

Lew where in PA are you? My hubby used to own a house in the poconos


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China girl said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Right now he is asleep on the counch. He seems to be doing well. Just watching him like a hawk!!. When we were leaving he wanted me to carry him. So what did I do...I carried my 91lbs son to the car & inside the house:flower: I am supper mom:happydance:
> 
> Awww bless him! main thing to watch is his colour, and fluid intake/vomiting. Although I'm sure they have given you plenty of advise. I'm gonna keep my mouth shut now I see how different the advice is in the UK lol You supermum you :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we have to watch for bright red blood. Push liquids and everything has to be cold or at room temp & no straws.
> 
> I am greatful of any advice...Thank you Tink:thumbup:Click to expand...

lol at last some advice that matches UK. Ahhh your alright, give he loads of fuss and cuddles :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

coral11680 said:


> Lew added too :yipee:
> 
> Hopes dont worry you might ovulate tomorrow.
> 
> Lupine thats cool, but i have 2 kids with dh so know what they will look like:haha:

:dohh: what a moron most of u already got kids :blush::haha: 


xxxx


----------



## coral11680

dont be silly, i dont think most of us do and its still a fun thing to do:D


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> :hugs: Eesoja and Tink! I am so sorry that you have to deal with the added issues....
> 
> My sis has MS and wants to start TTC soon...I worry for her but you ladies make me feel like it can work out :)
> 
> :yipee: China! So glad your son is home and safe....
> 
> Coral, Eesoja and Lupine, I have added you to my sig! Please feel free to add me to yours :happydance:

My friend has M.S and she delivered a healthy baby 6 months ago. She was quite well in pregnancy and only had a couple of mild flare ups after the birth. Try not to worry hun, it has as much chances as anyone to work out, its just gonna be tough for her. But if she's anything like me, she would rather go through it all now, rather than later in case in years to come she is too ill to cope with pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

well im at that point again now on thinking should i test tomorrow or wait a day? i know i have prob made a mistake buying 4 cheapies and 2 superdrug tests, OH said they're for next cycle!(he thinks im out too)...for the 1st time ever i am close to tears...i know some women try for years with no luck, this is only my 1st cycle TTC and i think its hard! i had a result 4 days b4 af with LO#2!!! and as im just getting bfn then im guessing its all over this month! going for a little cry but will catch up with you girlies soon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

eesoja81 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> If anyone else wants mention in my siggy let me know.
> 
> Eesoja, sorry to hear about your health problems. In some ways its nice to meet another TTCer whos a little complicated healthwise. The main problem I might have is sustaining the pregnancy in the early days as they believe my immune system is in overdrive almost fighting itself causing many of my symptoms. This could in turn mean the baby bean is treated as a foreign object so I will be keeping things quiet for quite some time. FX when we get our BFP we will have healthy happy pregnancies x
> 
> Likewise, TInkerbell, it's comforting to know we're not alone. Have you been tested for lupus, then? The immune system fighting itself is a HUGE symptom. We kept our pregnancy w/our daughter quiet for quite some time b/c of it. I feel for ya and am here if you need to vent about it :hugs:
> 
> OK...REALLY leaving for work now, talk to everyone tomorrow!!! :kiss:Click to expand...

No I havent been tested, all I;ve had is regular blood work. My G.P was waiting for the hospital to run tests, but I'm still waiting for the appointment! All they know is that when I have immunology studies done years ago, and it suggested this about my immune system. I have to admit, I think thats what happened last cycle as I had a feint positve at 11DPO and had a week of spotting before af.

Thanks for the support hun, and likewise, I'm here if you need it too :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> So many pages to read! I skipped through..:blush: No BFPs yet right? Did I miss any? SOON!!!
> Bad news for me. Today my temp dropped to like 96.8 or something. So I guess that I did not O yet. After the 1 degree temp spike a few days ago, it has not gotten any higher than 97.2 or whatever. So here I am at CD15 with like 9 or 10 days in a row of BD... and no eggy yet. I'm a little concerned:nope:
> BUT.. My cycles are not regular, and in fact two cycles ago I had a 33 day cycle, and if that is occurring this time, I guess that would be I really won't O until possibly as late as... CD23!? Ugh. Hope its not that far away, poor husband lol. But I mean I will PROBABLY O this cycle and show a temp shift eventually, right???:nope:
> 
> 
> babyjo- Last cycle I had a lot of random spotting, and I've never had spotting in my life until then. I called my doctor and she said it can be normal to spot at any time throughout your cycle, even if it has never happened to you before. She said though that there would be a concern if it involved pain, fever, nausea, heavy bleeding, etc. But I'm not a doctor so if you are worried then go get it checked out. Hope that helps a little.

I dunno what to make of your chart hun, but i wouldn't say rule out O. My temps last month did something similar and it wasn't till 5DPO that they really started climbing. :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> well im at that point again now on thinking should i test tomorrow or wait a day? i know i have prob made a mistake buying 4 cheapies and 2 superdrug tests, OH said they're for next cycle!(he thinks im out too)...for the 1st time ever i am close to tears...i know some women try for years with no luck, this is only my 1st cycle TTC and i think its hard! i had a result 4 days b4 af with LO#2!!! and as im just getting bfn then im guessing its all over this month! going for a little cry but will catch up with you girlies soon xxxxxxxxxxx

ohhhhh:hugs::hugs::kiss:I know its so hard, I think its hard for everyone no matter what moth TTC you are. The decision to test tomorrow is up to you but it wouldnt hurt would it? Maybe see if AF has arrived, she usually catches me first thing in the morn..................chin up hun its guarenteed not all of us will get the BFP this cycle and we'll be here for eachother:hugs:I'll be here even if I do(doubt it) get it this month! xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> well im at that point again now on thinking should i test tomorrow or wait a day? i know i have prob made a mistake buying 4 cheapies and 2 superdrug tests, OH said they're for next cycle!(he thinks im out too)...for the 1st time ever i am close to tears...i know some women try for years with no luck, this is only my 1st cycle TTC and i think its hard! i had a result 4 days b4 af with LO#2!!! and as im just getting bfn then im guessing its all over this month! going for a little cry but will catch up with you girlies soon xxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs: MC, In some ways I found the first 2 cycles the hardest to cope with, so dont feel bad as its only your first cycle. Its such an emotional time and first time round its maybe even the hardest to face disappointment. But it might not be over, and if it is, you now have something to work on. You now know your body a little better and have a team of girlies to help you though it. More :hugs: and don't stay away TOO long, cause we want to help you though it xxxxx


----------



## LEW32

coral11680 said:


> Lew where in PA are you? My hubby used to own a house in the poconos

HI Coral- Is your husband originally from PA? 
I live not too far outside of Philadelphia...the Poconos are about 2-3 hours away and have gone there a few times...we rented a house one year for New Years Eve and had a ball!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Helloooooooooooooooooo everyone :flower:

I seen the mooncups in Boots today :thumbup: anyone trying them out for the 1st time next cycle?

Ive decided im doing the charting this month for deffo :thumbup:
Moon cups :thumbup:
Maybe Soy Isoflavones ( Need to read up more) :wacko:
Preseed :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well I tried last night, worked out fine. and great to be able to get up and Pee after knowing the swimmers were still safe lol

Still done the pillow under the bottom trick, and left it in overnight. Was a bit left in the morning TMI 

Liking your PMA Poppy, although I'm not convinced your gonna get a new cycle :) x


----------



## poppy666

Oh just found this too https://www.twoweekwait.com/newsletter/2006-01/#1


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Helloooooooooooooooooo everyone :flower:
> 
> I seen the mooncups in Boots today :thumbup: anyone trying them out for the 1st time next cycle?
> 
> Ive decided im doing the charting this month for deffo :thumbup:
> Moon cups :thumbup:
> Maybe Soy Isoflavones ( Need to read up more) :wacko:
> Preseed :thumbup:


I'm interested in the soy too! I've been looking into it. I just want to know more about maybeee adverse effects!? I can't find much. I'm just afraid I'll mess something up!


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Well I tried last night, worked out fine. and great to be able to get up and Pee after knowing the swimmers were still safe lol
> 
> Still done the pillow under the bottom trick, and left it in overnight. Was a bit left in the morning TMI
> 
> Liking your PMA Poppy, although I'm not convinced your gonna get a new cycle :) x

No ive accepted it now Tinks & im ok :hugs: Just going to be more serious this next cycle and mean buisness :haha:

Hope everyone's ok after testing :hug: PK not been on with her results yet? ahhhh hope she ok x


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Helloooooooooooooooooo everyone :flower:
> 
> I seen the mooncups in Boots today :thumbup: anyone trying them out for the 1st time next cycle?
> 
> Ive decided im doing the charting this month for deffo :thumbup:
> Moon cups :thumbup:
> Maybe Soy Isoflavones ( Need to read up more) :wacko:
> Preseed :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I'm interested in the soy too! I've been looking into it. I just want to know more about maybeee adverse effects!? I can't find much. I'm just afraid I'll mess something up!Click to expand...

Well im going to read up on this before i take them, i dont like putting just anything into my body, but with what ive read it works for some women & not for others and does have a few side effects like Clomid and best taken before you go to sleep :thumbup: Will keep you informed but seriously thinking about it cos its suppose to be all natural ingredients x


----------



## FLGAL82

so I waited and tested again and got a BFN....I give up!!!I thought this was my month for sure.


----------



## lupinerainbow

FLGAL82 said:


> so I waited and tested again and got a BFN....I give up!!!I thought this was my month for sure.

you might not be out yet hun use fmu it will be a better indicator :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Mojitogirly

FLGAL82 said:


> so I waited and tested again and got a BFN....I give up!!!I thought this was my month for sure.

Hey, FLGAL - I can't remember if you've said this already but what DPO are you?

And as everyons said - if the witch hasn't got you yet, you're still in the running!!! :thumbup:

Well guess what I did gals................i took another blooming test - dunno why, just talked myself into it :dohh:

BFN obviously!!! I totally can't read my body this month - there's no point in symptom spotting I've just got to be patient:nope:
AF due tomorrow, if nothing by Monday, Ill test again!

MC - :hugs: I hope you're ok, try not to get too down - you've done it twice before & can do it again! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## coral11680

LEW32 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Lew where in PA are you? My hubby used to own a house in the poconos
> 
> HI Coral- Is your husband originally from PA?
> I live not too far outside of Philadelphia...the Poconos are about 2-3 hours away and have gone there a few times...we rented a house one year for New Years Eve and had a ball!:happydance:Click to expand...

No he's from New Jersey, I lived there for 9 years and we used to go to the poconos most weekends, I loved it in the winter with all the snow! I miss it over there, i hope to move back to the USA soon


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Well I tried last night, worked out fine. and great to be able to get up and Pee after knowing the swimmers were still safe lol
> 
> Still done the pillow under the bottom trick, and left it in overnight. Was a bit left in the morning TMI
> 
> Liking your PMA Poppy, although I'm not convinced your gonna get a new cycle :) x
> 
> No ive accepted it now Tinks & im ok :hugs: Just going to be more serious this next cycle and mean buisness :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone's ok after testing :hug: PK not been on with her results yet? ahhhh hope she ok xClick to expand...

Poppy dont be a crazy woman, your only 9dpo, you have plenty more time for BFP!!!x


----------



## LEW32

coral11680 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Lew where in PA are you? My hubby used to own a house in the poconos
> 
> HI Coral- Is your husband originally from PA?
> I live not too far outside of Philadelphia...the Poconos are about 2-3 hours away and have gone there a few times...we rented a house one year for New Years Eve and had a ball!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> No he's from New Jersey, I lived there for 9 years and we used to go to the poconos most weekends, I loved it in the winter with all the snow! I miss it over there, i hope to move back to the USA soonClick to expand...

I am actually from NJ too...do you know what town/area he was from?


----------



## LEW32

Hi all,

For fun, I did the morphing baby thing that Lupine posted earlier.... I think the face is cute, but what is going on with my kids hair!!!!!
:rofl:

https://www.morphthing.com/showimag.../0/6568060/Baby-of-Linds-jpg-and-Jim-jpg.jpeg


----------



## coral11680

LEW32 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Lew where in PA are you? My hubby used to own a house in the poconos
> 
> HI Coral- Is your husband originally from PA?
> I live not too far outside of Philadelphia...the Poconos are about 2-3 hours away and have gone there a few times...we rented a house one year for New Years Eve and had a ball!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> No he's from New Jersey, I lived there for 9 years and we used to go to the poconos most weekends, I loved it in the winter with all the snow! I miss it over there, i hope to move back to the USA soonClick to expand...
> 
> I am actually from NJ too...do you know what town/area he was from?Click to expand...

Yes we lived there together for 9 years, Edison


----------



## coral11680

LEW32 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For fun, I did the morphing baby thing that Lupine posted earlier.... I think the face is cute, but what is going on with my kids hair!!!!!
> :rofl:
> 
> https://www.morphthing.com/showimag.../0/6568060/Baby-of-Linds-jpg-and-Jim-jpg.jpeg

:rofl:


----------



## lupinerainbow

LEW32 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For fun, I did the morphing baby thing that Lupine posted earlier.... I think the face is cute, but what is going on with my kids hair!!!!!
> :rofl:
> 
> https://www.morphthing.com/showimag.../0/6568060/Baby-of-Linds-jpg-and-Jim-jpg.jpeg

Hehe! :haha: 

xxx


----------



## FLGAL82

Mojitogirly said:


> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> so I waited and tested again and got a BFN....I give up!!!I thought this was my month for sure.
> 
> Hey, FLGAL - I can't remember if you've said this already but what DPO are you?
> 
> And as everyons said - if the witch hasn't got you yet, you're still in the running!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Well guess what I did gals................i took another blooming test - dunno why, just talked myself into it :dohh:
> 
> BFN obviously!!! I totally can't read my body this month - there's no point in symptom spotting I've just got to be patient:nope:
> AF due tomorrow, if nothing by Monday, Ill test again!
> 
> MC - :hugs: I hope you're ok, try not to get too down - you've done it twice before & can do it again! :thumbup:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thank you:hugs: I am10 dpo today.


----------



## lupinerainbow

I really hope that it has worked for me this month so much! But if not then i wish that the :witch: would just turn up all ready- i hate being late it lets you get that extra bit of hope :cry:, think she will be here soon my emotions are all over the place one minute i'm laughing the next i'm welling up :blush:
So jealous of my cousin even if she has been in labour 19 hours and still ony got 6mins between contractions!

xxxx


----------



## TTC2308

LEW32 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For fun, I did the morphing baby thing that Lupine posted earlier.... I think the face is cute, but what is going on with my kids hair!!!!!
> :rofl:
> 
> https://www.morphthing.com/showimag.../0/6568060/Baby-of-Linds-jpg-and-Jim-jpg.jpeg

I have never seen this before :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LEW32

TTC2308 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> For fun, I did the morphing baby thing that Lupine posted earlier.... I think the face is cute, but what is going on with my kids hair!!!!!
> :rofl:
> 
> https://www.morphthing.com/showimag.../0/6568060/Baby-of-Linds-jpg-and-Jim-jpg.jpeg
> 
> I have never seen this before :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Have you never seen the morphing before or just a baby with THAT ridiculous of hair??? :rofl:

Well Ladies, I am sad now....I think my :af: is starting, cramping normal AF feeling and just had a small bit of brown spotting..typical before my af....
sniff, sniff. 
I guess at least it didn't wait until Monday so I can start BDing again sooner (trying to be positive!!!)


----------



## lupinerainbow

LEW32 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> For fun, I did the morphing baby thing that Lupine posted earlier.... I think the face is cute, but what is going on with my kids hair!!!!!
> :rofl:
> 
> https://www.morphthing.com/showimag.../0/6568060/Baby-of-Linds-jpg-and-Jim-jpg.jpeg
> 
> I have never seen this before :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you never seen the morphing before or just a baby with THAT ridiculous of hair??? :rofl:
> 
> Well Ladies, I am sad now....I think my :af: is starting, cramping normal AF feeling and just had a small bit of brown spotting..typical before my af....
> sniff, sniff.
> I guess at least it didn't wait until Monday so I can start BDing again sooner (trying to be positive!!!)Click to expand...

Maybe its IB if its this early?? FX'ed! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## LEW32

lupinerainbow said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> For fun, I did the morphing baby thing that Lupine posted earlier.... I think the face is cute, but what is going on with my kids hair!!!!!
> :rofl:
> 
> https://www.morphthing.com/showimag.../0/6568060/Baby-of-Linds-jpg-and-Jim-jpg.jpeg
> 
> I have never seen this before :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you never seen the morphing before or just a baby with THAT ridiculous of hair??? :rofl:
> 
> Well Ladies, I am sad now....I think my :af: is starting, cramping normal AF feeling and just had a small bit of brown spotting..typical before my af....
> sniff, sniff.
> I guess at least it didn't wait until Monday so I can start BDing again sooner (trying to be positive!!!)Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe its IB if its this early?? FX'ed! :hugs:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Aww, thanks for the vote of confidence Lupin, but I doubt it. My cycles are anywhere from 26-33 days...today is 28 days. I was giving it until Monday (31 days) as an average, but today would be quite normal for my :af:
Not that I want to start thinking about potential issues, but does anyone know if 10-11 Luteal phase is TOO short for implantation to occur?
I have thought for a few months now that my LP is short, but if I get AF today, I think it might prove it.
I did OPKs this month and got positives on Saturday the 2nd and Sunday the 3rd, so believe I O'd on the 4th....that would make does 11DPO...
I hope I am wrong!!!!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Well you never know until she is here properly! And have u thought of taking that soy stuff its for shortening your luteal phase? i'm not really that sure about how long its supposed to be but just read the soy thread and it looks pretty positive alot of people have concieved with it 
:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

lupinerainbow said:


> Well you never know until she is here properly! And have u thought of taking that soy stuff its for shortening your luteal phase? i'm not really that sure about how long its supposed to be but just read the soy thread and it looks pretty positive alot of people have concieved with it
> :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Try Vit B cmplex there was a thread on here somewhere about it, some pretty positive coments too, for some women it lengthens the luteal phase!


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> Well you never know until she is here properly! And have u thought of taking that soy stuff its for shortening your luteal phase? i'm not really that sure about how long its supposed to be but just read the soy thread and it looks pretty positive alot of people have concieved with it
> :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Does it not lengthen your luteal phase? Oh eck i dont need mine shortening thought it helped you ovulate a little earlier ( confused.com):haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Oops! :blush:
Erm yes it lengthens it by the impression i got from that thread! Sorry haha! :haha:

xxxx


----------



## LEW32

Thanks...maybe I will pick up some B vitamins this weekend to take next cycle...I guess it can't hurt, right? RIGHT?

<-- paranoid! :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

LEW32 said:


> Thanks...maybe I will pick up some B vitamins this weekend to take next cycle...I guess it can't hurt, right? RIGHT?
> 
> <-- paranoid! :haha:

Erm :help: lol! :haha:

I am not sure i think it varies between people, maybe you should research slightly more because there was one woman saying she had side effects such as a twitch in her eye and hand and some eczema so :nope: i really don't know i suppose it is different for everyone! it has a lot of real good reviews but i suppose some people have side effects to everything?

xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx for the nice messages, im fine though, i think, managed to snap out of it.gonna test tomorrow with FMU and if thats bfn then so be it xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

mothercabbage said:


> thanx for the nice messages, im fine though, i think, managed to snap out of it.gonna test tomorrow with FMU and if thats bfn then so be it xx

Good luck! :hugs: FX'ed for you!

xxxx


----------



## LEW32

LOL- thanks Lupine!!!!

MC- glad you are feeling better....I am pretty sure I am out this moth- think my :af: will start in the next few hours.....
So, if you are out 
(which you aren't yet) alot of us will be with you here for the next cycle.
:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ok cheapest Preseed ive found for the UK........... https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pre-seed-F...40D6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1287170651&sr=8-3


MC sooooooooooooooo glad your ok now sweetie, we gonna get our xmas bumps hunnie :hugs: Then we gonna hit the shops for maternity wear :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

yeah, just thought its time to get a grip, ill prob get af first thing, usually gets me in the morning so we shall see, ill report back as soon as i can in the morning! gonna go now ive got family visiting and dont want to be rude lol xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello ladies, been singing round a campfire :) now I stink of smoke and hot dogs, but its all good! Round 2 of BDing for me tonight, gonna get me a moon baby. 

PMA BFN gals, I'll be willing the witch away for you all. No AF yet I take it? So who knows what the next few days will bring :) x


----------



## poppy666

Ok sweetie enjoy rest of your evening :hugs:

Hmmm anyone else looking for softcups cheaply https://www.amazon.co.uk/Instead-So...APNQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287171194&sr=8-1


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> yeah, just thought its time to get a grip, ill prob get af first thing, usually gets me in the morning so we shall see, ill report back as soon as i can in the morning! gonna go now ive got family visiting and dont want to be rude lol xxx

:hugs: make sure you do, I'll be waiting x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

lupinerainbow said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks...maybe I will pick up some B vitamins this weekend to take next cycle...I guess it can't hurt, right? RIGHT?
> 
> <-- paranoid! :haha:
> 
> Erm :help: lol! :haha:
> 
> I am not sure i think it varies between people, maybe you should research slightly more because there was one woman saying she had side effects such as a twitch in her eye and hand and some eczema so :nope: i really don't know i suppose it is different for everyone! it has a lot of real good reviews but i suppose some people have side effects to everything?
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Defo worth researching a bit more, another side effect of B vit complex is neon pee:haha: 

ok found the thread

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/12563-vitamin-b6-lengthen-luteal-phase-increase-progesterone.html


----------



## Damita

I want neon wee! I take vit Bs and never get neon wee!!

Any BFP?


----------



## poppy666

Do you take the recommended 100mg of vit b? x


----------



## Damita

Yeah, mine is now 14/15 days instead of 13 :dance:

BTW I have had no side effects whats so ever :) but Soya made my ovulation late :( but maybe that was down to stress


----------



## mrsamyrach

wellll im afraid i xdont half the people on this thread xxxxxx
its all new names to me x


----------



## lupinerainbow

mrsamyrach said:


> wellll im afraid i xdont half the people on this thread xxxxxx
> its all new names to me x

i'm new :) but i know what you mean there is aot of people to keep up with and if you dont come on for like a day its real hard to catch back up :wacko:


xxxx


----------



## babydream

Hello lovely ladies,

I'm sorry for all the bfn, don't be too disappointed, still not too late.

I had to read through so many posts, i'm gonna have to take notes on them cause now i don't remember who said what. China girl, i'm glad LO is okay. I read about lupus and MS, sorry girls you have to deal with these problems, hopefully a little bubba will make it all better. 

I have unusual discharge, smelly pee (sorry tmi), little twinges in abdomen and breasts sometimes. That's all for me, not so bothered about testing tho i'll wait until wednesday when af is due. 

I'd like a team ding dong siggy and add people as well, hope you don't mind. 

Love to all, will check in later again xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MrsAmy, yeah lots of newbies :) nice ones though! Where's PK tonight? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good evening Babydream! All your symptoms sound promising, but its so hard to tell isnt it lol Yup I think you should def add team ding dong to your siggy :) x


----------



## lupinerainbow

babydream are they your kitties they are so lovely :D 

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lupinerainbow said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> wellll im afraid i xdont half the people on this thread xxxxxx
> its all new names to me x
> 
> i'm new :) but i know what you mean there is aot of people to keep up with and if you dont come on for like a day its real hard to catch back up :wacko:
> 
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

I find it hard catching up after just a few hours sometimes :haha: but its great we have such a busy friendly thread here. 

Great, DH is sleeping on the sofa, I'm ment to be getting a stock pile of :spermy: tonight, ready for O. :growlmad:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> wellll im afraid i xdont half the people on this thread xxxxxx
> its all new names to me x
> 
> i'm new :) but i know what you mean there is aot of people to keep up with and if you dont come on for like a day its real hard to catch back up :wacko:
> 
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I find it hard catching up after just a few hours sometimes :haha: but its great we have such a busy friendly thread here.
> 
> Great, DH is sleeping on the sofa, I ment to be getting a stock pile of :spermy: ready for O. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Go and wake him up then haha! Just say i know your tired and everything but it wont take too long then you can sleep and this is so much more important haha! ... 
:haha:
xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lupinerainbow said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> wellll im afraid i xdont half the people on this thread xxxxxx
> its all new names to me x
> 
> i'm new :) but i know what you mean there is aot of people to keep up with and if you dont come on for like a day its real hard to catch back up :wacko:
> 
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I find it hard catching up after just a few hours sometimes :haha: but its great we have such a busy friendly thread here.
> 
> Great, DH is sleeping on the sofa, I ment to be getting a stock pile of :spermy: ready for O. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Go and wake him up then haha! Just say i know your tired and everything but it wont take too long then you can sleep and this is so much more important haha! ...
> :haha:
> xxxxClick to expand...

I'll let him have another 15 mins I think, just so he has built up enough strength :haha: I still have loads of wedding photos to edit so I'll carry on for a bit then POUNCE! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Hmmmm im getting a bit worried about PK its not like her to not come online, she's always popping on, i know or i think unless i go back about 100 pages she said she be busy today??? I know her chart was looking very promising and she didnt want to get her hopes up...... :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Tink...get his arse up! I am sure he won't mind if you do most of the work!


----------



## babydream

lupinerainbow said:


> babydream are they your kitties they are so lovely :D
> 
> xxxx

Thanks hun, they are my sweet little babies, mimi and george. I love them to bits. xx


----------



## LEW32

poppy666 said:


> Hmmmm im getting a bit worried about PK its not like her to not come online, she's always popping on, i know or i think unless i go back about 100 pages she said she be busy today??? I know her chart was looking very promising and she didnt want to get her hopes up...... :hugs:

Yes, I was wondering the same thing... hope she is ok! Perhaps she is just busy...feck if I can remember ...to many pages:wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> Tink...get his arse up! I am sure he won't mind if you do most of the work!

lol yeah I'm sure I can 'rouse' him :rofl:


----------



## babydream

My OH has been stuck on the M1 for 3hours! Not sure he's gonna be in the mood for b'd. Mmm


----------



## lupinerainbow

Haha tink you are too soft on him!!
Yes pk did say she was going to be busy but she did say she would post her results asap, she must have been held up :shrug: has nobody heard from her?

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just checked her chart, temp still up, think FF would classfy it as triphasic now! No other stats entered for today apart from temp though, so maybe she's been busy today. Looking good for her though! :)


----------



## mrsamyrach

babydream said:


> My OH has been stuck on the M1 for 3hours! Not sure he's gonna be in the mood for b'd. Mmm

been a bad accident junc 32 in sheffield where i am baby 14 mile tailbacks


----------



## babydream

mrsamyrach said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> My OH has been stuck on the M1 for 3hours! Not sure he's gonna be in the mood for b'd. Mmm
> 
> been a bad accident junc 32 in sheffield where i am baby 14 mile tailbacksClick to expand...

He got stuck between J5 and J6 from London. Two cars and a motorbike, marked as 'very severe'. We live at J10, will take him a while poor thing.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

And no Phoebe tonight either?


----------



## LEW32

perhaps the other girls have some fun Friday night plans??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

oooh DH IS UP. Better go jump him.......nunnites!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey just thought i'd add that im 9 dpo today, tested this morning bfn :( already feel out this month as i don't feel i've had any symptoms or anything :( despite knowing that it's prob still just a bit early to be testing.
Anyway i'll prob test everday till af comes now cos i can't help myself but just finding it really hard to be positive about a bfp this month *sigh*
Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow though, i want someone to get a bfp cos even if i don't i love seeing other people getting their big beautiful bfp's :) x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> And no Phoebe tonight either?

she will be shagging cos she a dirty biatch with a bucket fanny:winkwink:


----------



## LEW32

Hi Jenny!

Well, 9 DPO is still very early, although I can understand your compulsion to test, I have been doing it every day since 8dpo...even though I KNOW it was too early...
Was hoping that I would get a :bfp: by now, but nope....
I am still not 100% out, but pretty sure my :af: is coming.
You still have a few days before a :bfp: would probably even show though- so keep your PMA up!


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Hey just thought i'd add that im 9 dpo today, tested this morning bfn :( already feel out this month as i don't feel i've had any symptoms or anything :( despite knowing that it's prob still just a bit early to be testing.
> Anyway i'll prob test everday till af comes now cos i can't help myself but just finding it really hard to be positive about a bfp this month *sigh*
> Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow though, i want someone to get a bfp cos even if i don't i love seeing other people getting their big beautiful bfp's :) x

Snap im 9dpo n got a BFN, but like you say its too early yet :hugs: FX sweetie xxx


----------



## Mother of 4

Jenny Penn said:


> Hey just thought i'd add that im 9 dpo today, tested this morning bfn :( already feel out this month as i don't feel i've had any symptoms or anything :( despite knowing that it's prob still just a bit early to be testing.
> Anyway i'll prob test everday till af comes now cos i can't help myself but just finding it really hard to be positive about a bfp this month *sigh*
> Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow though, i want someone to get a bfp cos even if i don't i love seeing other people getting their big beautiful bfp's :) x

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and 9 dpo is still pretty early to get a positive :dust:


----------



## Mother of 4

poppy666 said:


> Jenny Penn said:
> 
> 
> Hey just thought i'd add that im 9 dpo today, tested this morning bfn :( already feel out this month as i don't feel i've had any symptoms or anything :( despite knowing that it's prob still just a bit early to be testing.
> Anyway i'll prob test everday till af comes now cos i can't help myself but just finding it really hard to be positive about a bfp this month *sigh*
> Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow though, i want someone to get a bfp cos even if i don't i love seeing other people getting their big beautiful bfp's :) x
> 
> Snap im 9dpo n got a BFN, but like you say its too early yet :hugs: FX sweetie xxxClick to expand...

Yep...still pretty early to be testing ladies...keeping my fingers crossed for both of you.


----------



## poppy666

Awww thanks mother of 4 :kiss: Im thinking of trying soy isoflavones next cycle... not sure if i ov every month and being 40 im starting to wonder if maybe the Soy could help...

Anyways enough about me, how you feeling sweetie x


----------



## FLGAL82

ok I am testing again tomorrow morning!


----------



## poppy666

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh good luck & loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust: Im not going to test now till Sunday i'll be 11DPO then :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Is this what you are talking about...that soy stuff??

https://https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2133244&CAWELAID=293850835


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Is this what you are talking about...that soy stuff??
> 
> https://https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2133244&CAWELAID=293850835

Hiya sweetie, yes thats it :thumbup:

Ive read so much tonight about it and i was really cheeky and PM'd another member who is in 2nd Tri on here :happydance: I asked basically was it safe to use if i DID ovulate every month ' maybe i dont ov but just wanted to ask the question' This was her reply... thought id post it here cos a few other Ding Dongs were thinking about trying it too x

*Yes! It's totally fine to use if you already ovulate. I didn't ovulate, and that's why I did research on it. 
It works like clomid. Basically it turns FSH into over drive, it produces more follicles, and can release more eggs or more mature eggs, which are better for fertilization. 
If you take the Soy early (say cd 2-5) you will have more follicles, releasing more eggs. If you take it later, (say cd 5-9) you will produce a stronger ovulation with a more mature egg. Be aware though, if you have regular cycles, Soy can change the length of the cycle you take it in, and possibly the following. Keep track of your ovulation using OPK's and BBT charting.
I suggest trying 100mg of soy the first round. If you have a painful ovulation yet it doesn't work, you might lower the dose so that the symptoms of ovulation aren't too strong.

If you take soy on cycle days 5-9, start using your OPK's on cycle day 14 (9 days after the first pill, unless you ovulate sooner than cycle day 14 normally), and continue until they go positive, and then negative again. Don't be alarmed if you have two or three days of positive OPK's. This is normal, due to the excess amount of FSH produced with the soy. *


----------



## mrsamyrach

im not fecking testing again till bitch is late its stressers mi head x


----------



## poppy666

Pmsl evening Amy, glad to see you back :kiss: Hows your grandad? xx


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Is this what you are talking about...that soy stuff??
> 
> https://https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2133244&CAWELAID=293850835
> 
> Hiya sweetie, yes thats it :thumbup:
> 
> Ive read so much tonight about it and i was really cheeky and PM'd another member who is in 2nd Tri on here :happydance: I asked basically was it safe to use if i DID ovulate every month ' maybe i dont ov but just wanted to ask the question' This was her reply... thought id post it here cos a few other Ding Dongs were thinking about trying it too x
> 
> *Yes! It's totally fine to use if you already ovulate. I didn't ovulate, and that's why I did research on it.
> It works like clomid. Basically it turns FSH into over drive, it produces more follicles, and can release more eggs or more mature eggs, which are better for fertilization.
> If you take the Soy early (say cd 2-5) you will have more follicles, releasing more eggs. If you take it later, (say cd 5-9) you will produce a stronger ovulation with a more mature egg. Be aware though, if you have regular cycles, Soy can change the length of the cycle you take it in, and possibly the following. Keep track of your ovulation using OPK's and BBT charting.
> I suggest trying 100mg of soy the first round. If you have a painful ovulation yet it doesn't work, you might lower the dose so that the symptoms of ovulation aren't too strong.
> 
> If you take soy on cycle days 5-9, start using your OPK's on cycle day 14 (9 days after the first pill, unless you ovulate sooner than cycle day 14 normally), and continue until they go positive, and then negative again. Don't be alarmed if you have two or three days of positive OPK's. This is normal, due to the excess amount of FSH produced with the soy. *Click to expand...

Hmmm....what worries me is that it could alter my cycle. I don't like change:nope:...I don't have the money for an ovulation kit & I'm not disapline enough to temp....I wonder if it would be worth for me....just thinking out loud here:blush:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Pmsl evening Amy, glad to see you back :kiss: Hows your grandad? xx

back to bleeding normal they gave him last rites at 0420 tuesday morning switched the machines off and he woke up and was eating porridge at 0730
his nickname is captain scarlett indestructible xxxx

moaning that food is chite so i cooked him a stew said he didnt want it so living off cheese and beetroot sarnies and worthers choccies xx


----------



## poppy666

Tough as old boots then, really glad he's got over the worsed, mustnt be his time yet & glad your back :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

back with bleeding sore boobies and nipples
did a test this afternoon but it was no=no
not bothered cos loads get a bfn then go on to have a bfp couple days later xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yep your right there, i read it all the time now so not thinking about my bfn, not going to test now till sunday tho, then if bfn wait till my af arrives.

Right better go get some sleep, night Amy sleep well & FX for you very good symptoms only thing i got with my last lol was that :thumbup:


----------



## pk2of8

hey girlies...i probably missed most everybody today. God, i hate fridays now. anyway, i gotta go back and do catch up reading (20 pages!!!) but i wanted to real quick let you all know that i had a :bfn: this morning :cry: and i've been cramping all afternoon. ugh. not much pma about it here... :nope:


----------



## poppy666

Just going bed then lol, been worried about you all day missy :kiss: sorry about the BFN sweetie, but your not out yet madam so hang in there :hug: All todays testers including me got BFN's :cry: but we all ok.

I better get to bed now im shattered, keep your chin up PK :kiss:


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> hey girlies...i probably missed most everybody today. God, i hate fridays now. anyway, i gotta go back and do catch up reading (20 pages!!!) but i wanted to real quick let you all know that i had a :bfn: this morning :cry: and i've been cramping all afternoon. ugh. not much pma about it here... :nope:

so did i pk you are same as well but bollocks to that the witch aint invited xx:hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Hi Pk...well like Poppy said...all :BFN: today...I think FLGAL is newer and may have a :bfp: but not sure.

I was pretty bummed this morning- I think :af: will start any minute....I am 11DPO so thinking I am out...but they say not out till :af: is here...so FXING for all of us.

Maybe by Monday we will have some :bfp:???? We deserve some luck on this board!


----------



## mrsamyrach

my tits ar gonna explode if i dont get minexxx

question for you would you announce it straightaway or keep it to yourself i mean family and friends not on here xx


----------



## LEW32

Hi Amy...I would probably just tell very close family for the first few months...but its really a personal decision!


----------



## mrsamyrach

ahhhhh right well i found out really early and when i m/c at 8+2 i sooooo wish i hadnt told everyone to be honest this time round if it happens im zipping mi trap shut till 12 weeks


----------



## LEW32

That's tough Amy, I am sorry you had to go through that.....
It might be best to zip it just in case..... :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: thank you amy, lew, and poppy. i'm sorry i wasn't able to get on today. ended up having a totally swamped day in the office. :wacko: but at least it kept me from thinking about the stupid :bfn: too much. until now and the drive home. *sigh* so disappointing. i was so hoping (like so many of us ding dongs) for at least a little glimmer of a line. :cry: oh well. i think i'll test every morning until af now if my temps stay up. if not, then i won't bother with it. but i'm not expecting a bfp now. cramping and just feel like af will come. i know there's still a little time yet, just don't feel like i got it this time (again). :cry: well anyway, glad i can come here and hash it out with my lovely ladies :hugs: well, i'll see you girlies tomorrow then and :hug: and :dust: for all of us!!! :kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

i defo don't want to tell everybody (anybody) right away. i won't even tell dh immediately...want to plan a special moment for that b/c it will be his first. but i want some time to savor it a little privately between me and dh and enjoy it a little privately before getting stuck answering a million nosey questions, so i want to wait a while before telling family or friends. maybe somewhere between 8-12 weeks... :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

right im off home night night fellow dirty shaggers xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTC82

Just tested with fmu and another bloody :bfn: There is no way I am in now.:cry::cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

There is a way TTC, implantation can take 6-12 days, and another couple of days after to build up enough HCG. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good morning my luvvies :kiss: 

No :sex: for me last night, DH just kept falling asleep and moaning "lemme sllllleeeeeeep, its not O time already, I neeeeed a breaaaaaaaakkkk zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" :rofl:

He's right, if he needs a rest yesterday is the last time he can do it. I have EWCM, O pains and due to O Monday. So he's not getting out of it tonight :haha:

All these BFN's for you guys are making me sad :cry: I want to fast forward to next week so you can get going again, or I can celebrate with you. :hugs: for all you ding dongs down in the dumps. This part of the TWW sucks so bad, but it will be over soon x


----------



## Gracemum

BFN with FMU on super-sensitive superdrug HPT. I am out. Just want AF so I can start a fresh next month. Sounds like there are quite a few of us in the same boat. I reckon next month we will all get lucky and there will be BFPs galore!

Amy - with regards with when to spill the news to friends - with my DD I did not tell friends, just waited for them to guess. Several of them said they did not like to ask in case I was just piling on a few pounds!

Baby dust to ya all.


----------



## coral11680

snap........BFN with FMU:cry: oh well, hurry up :witch: so I can start over again!
sorry to all the other girls with the BFN:hugs:


----------



## PJ32

Morning Ding Dongers, 

Hope everyone is well today? Missed a couple of days so bet I have missed tonnes! Has windswept got a BFP?

:bfn: yesterday with FMU, but way early and not a very sensitive test so not to worry! 

good luck to all those testing over the weekend, PMA xx and hugs to all :hugs:

Whats everyone got planned this weekend, anything nice?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh not more BFN's :hugs: Wont repeat myself again trying to boost you all up with PMA, have a feeling its wearing thin for you guys now. But keep your chins up, and keep busy.

I'm off shopping, then a nice quiet weekend planned. Gonna get me a bottle of wine and some nibbles to enjoy tonight, and get down n dirty :sex:


----------



## mothercabbage

well guess what :bfn: for me too with a superdrug test too, there is no way it wouldnt show with one of them, so im out, pics below are all of the same test just in diff lights and casing open....ah well, only 2 weeks until O(roughly) then down to :sex: again!!! 4 week until testing :wohoo: pmpl 
:hug: to the :bfn: testers!!! still early for some of you though, my af due today will let you know!! 
enjoy pics girlies!
 



Attached Files:







P161010_09.220001.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 7









P161010_09.220002.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 8









P161010_09.230001.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 7









P161010_09.240001.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Morning Ding Dongs!

I tested again this morning :bfn: not even a glimse of a faint pink line:cry: Just expecting af now, I've got all the classic signs back ache, sore boobs ect and I guess temps will start dropping in the next day or so


----------



## mothercabbage

come on girls!!! get some pics of tests on i wanna squint at yours!!!!! :hug: to the bfn testers xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## natalies1982

hey girls sorry for all the BFN'S i got one yesterday to :( AF is due in 2 days so i think im off this month

my one step test didnt even have a hint of a second line dont know why i tested now

hope ur all ok


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Sorry you got a BFN too Mothercabbage, I tested and got the same:cry: 
I'm gonna try soy next cycle I think!


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mojitogirly

:hugs: to MC, Coral, Daisy, PJ & Natalie

But has anyone's :af: actually showed yet?

Well I'm due it today - no sign yet & my cramps seems to have stopped, but sometimes that happens to me & then I'm totally caught out!:blush:

To be on the safe side, if nothing by tomorrow I'm gonna buy 2 clear blue digis & do 1 with FMU on Mon.

I'm really chuffed cuz I started a thread about AF pains & did anyone still get BFP & one of the ppl that replied just posted pics on it showing she's just got her :bfp: today!!!:happydance::happydance:
Although I wish it was one of us Ding Dongers (I'm sure one of us will) I'm really chuffed for her!

Aww Pk you're still WELL in the game!!!
China - glad to her your LO is on the mend :thumbup:
Mrs Amy - hope your grandfather is getting on well :hugs:

Well as per :dust::dust::dust: to everyone one of us!!!!

xxx k xxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Not tested again and won't be until monday but AF still not showed up yet :shrug: she is usually pretty regular but who knows? .. 
Still feeling positive but if the :witch: is going to come i wish she would hurry up! Would really love a :bfp: cause OH wants to go to doctors if we dont this month :dohh: and im not sure how i feel about that, hope other people get their :bfp: this month! And everyone that got a :bfn: keep your chin up! :hugs: your not out yet!


xxxx


----------



## Mojitogirly

lupinerainbow said:


> Not tested again and won't be until monday but AF still not showed up yet :shrug: she is usually pretty regular but who knows? ..
> Still feeling positive but if the :witch: is going to come i wish she would hurry up! Would really love a :bfp: cause OH wants to go to doctors if we dont this month :dohh: and im not sure how i feel about that, hope other people get their :bfp: this month! And everyone that got a :bfn: keep your chin up! :hugs: your not out yet!
> 
> 
> xxxx

What DPO are you Lupinerainbow? Def not out the game till :witch: comes!!!!
I've got my fingers crossed for you too!!!!happydance::happydance::happydance:

Us ding dongers need at LEAST one :bfp: this month!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

But I know that if I don't I'll have much fun with you crazy lot!!!!

P.S. What is the protocol for :bfp:? Are we allowed to announce on thread other than the announcements?Like, I know I wanna know on this thread if one of you guys is but I've seen some people not really like that on the TTC threads - I don't think any of the regular ding dongers would mind - whats the thoughts?????


xxx k xxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Mojitogirly said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> Not tested again and won't be until monday but AF still not showed up yet :shrug: she is usually pretty regular but who knows? ..
> Still feeling positive but if the :witch: is going to come i wish she would hurry up! Would really love a :bfp: cause OH wants to go to doctors if we dont this month :dohh: and im not sure how i feel about that, hope other people get their :bfp: this month! And everyone that got a :bfn: keep your chin up! :hugs: your not out yet!
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> What DPO are you Lupinerainbow? Def not out the game till :witch: comes!!!!
> I've got my fingers crossed for you too!!!!happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Us ding dongers need at LEAST one :bfp: this month!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> But I know that if I don't I'll have much fun with you crazy lot!!!!
> 
> P.S. What is the protocol for :bfp:? Are we allowed to announce on thread other than the announcements?Like, I know I wanna know on this thread if one of you guys is but I've seen some people not really like that on the TTC threads - I don't think any of the regular ding dongers would mind - whats the thoughts?????
> 
> 
> xxx k xxxClick to expand...

I'm guessing the ding dongers would be happy for the announcement? but i dont think you are allowed to post a thread apart from on the announcements cause it could upset people who are having a hard time.
And i'm not entirely sure i quit my chart this month because it said i ov while i still had af? which is obviously not possible although had a large drop at day 24 so could have happened then? dont really know just got fxed haha :hugs: but af was due yesterday so kind of hoping .. alot :haha:

xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

Good Morning Dingy Dongs!! :hugs:

mojito, defo i want bfp's announced here!!! i don't want us to be left hanging!!! plus, i wouldn't mind the regular ding dongers hanging around after their bfp's, but i'd like everybody to weigh in on that part too. i don't want to make people feel bad if they don't have bfp and such, but for sure i want to have the announcements. :hugs:

well, my temps tooks a serious nosedive this morning. just barely above coverline. so much for a "triphasic pattern" for me. :wacko: i didn't test this morning b/c of it. i don't expect a bfp this cycle now at all. my af due tues, so i'll just wait and see i guess. i'm like all the other bfn'ers here...wish the :witch: would just hurry up so i could get on with it. if i do get af again, i'll try the softcups again this time, plus preseed. and i'm getting hubby on some fertilaid and some other herbs i think. we'll get the SA scheduled too. BUT i was reading through my health insurance info yesterday, looking at the fine print, and i found out it doesn't cover fertility issues AT ALL. :nope: so i'm totally bummed about that. not sure about hubby's insurance. means, if i need anything at some point like ivf or iui or hormone shots or ANYthing at all related to fertility, it doesn't cover squat. :cry: that's a load of shite.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I want to not only hear about peoples BFP but I wanna see pictures! I don't know about the rest of you, but I wouldn't want anybody feeling like that cant announce it here. 

October still has plenty of time left for BFP's, and theres also a couple of us waiting to O (Hopes and me) I bet somebody is in for the shock of their lives in the next few days getting a BFP after thinking they are out, I got that feeling! 

Thanks MC for your test pics, can't you just draw me a line on them please?!? lol Awww :hugs: x


----------



## eesoja81

Good morning, everyone~ Off to work all day today, so I just wanted to check in and send my fair share of:dust: 
Sorry no new :bfp:'s yet-only time will tell-not to many :witch:'s yet as I recall though, right? FX tightly crossed!:thumbup:
China-glad to hear your LO is doing ok :flower:
Tinkerbell-weird how we were just talking about our illnesses yesterday...I woke up with my left lung aching from my pleurisy last night! I'm not complaining yet, however, b/c that means my immune system is struggling and I found out I was pregnant w/DD when I went to the doctor for pleurisy.
Lew-thx for the warm thoughts :kiss:

OK-so...days 4,5,6,7,8 dpo I've had sore boobs now and low backache in the am. Testing Tues-give me STRENGTH!!!

Have a wonderful day all-will try to get on here tonight!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja81 said:


> Good morning, everyone~ Off to work all day today, so I just wanted to check in and send my fair share of:dust:
> Sorry no new :bfp:'s yet-only time will tell-not to many :witch:'s yet as I recall though, right? FX tightly crossed!:thumbup:
> China-glad to hear your LO is doing ok :flower:
> Tinkerbell-weird how we were just talking about our illnesses yesterday...I woke up with my left lung aching from my pleurisy last night! I'm not complaining yet, however, b/c that means my immune system is struggling and I found out I was pregnant w/DD when I went to the doctor for pleurisy.
> Lew-thx for the warm thoughts :kiss:
> 
> OK-so...days 4,5,6,7,8 dpo I've had sore boobs now and low backache in the am. Testing Tues-give me STRENGTH!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day all-will try to get on here tonight!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

aw maybe it's a good sign for you then eesoja! fx for you hun and plenty of :dust: hope you have a good day at work! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I personally would like any BFP to still hang around, I would miss them! I like seeing the pregnant ladies posting on the TTC forums, supporting, sympathizing and offering advice. I think as long as its done sensitively, it should work out fine. From what I know of you regulars, you really care about everyone else here so it would just happen naturally I'm sure.


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I personally would like any BFP to still hang around, I would miss them! I like seeing the pregnant ladies posting on the TTC forums, supporting, sympathizing and offering advice. I think as long as its done sensitively, it should work out fine. From what I know of you regulars, you really care about everyone else here so it would just happen naturally I'm sure.

that's what i think too Tink :thumbup: i don't think this is the place to talk pg symptoms and such (maybe just cursorily), but if it's to keep up and offer support and advice then for sure!!! :hug:


----------



## FLGAL82

Update I didn't test this morning.I left the test's in my car and it was cold outside this morning and hubby said I should wait till tomorrow because he don't want me to get upset if it is a BFN again.He is so weet <3


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK, thats shite about your insurance. Cant you swap providers? how long till you would be able to claim off a new policy? looking at your chart, try not to read too much into 1 temp. Maybe it was just a chilly morning lol See how you go tomorrow x

Eesoja, not pleased that you woke in pain, but pleased it might be a sign! lol If you get me? See you after work hun x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> I personally would like any BFP to still hang around, I would miss them! I like seeing the pregnant ladies posting on the TTC forums, supporting, sympathizing and offering advice. I think as long as its done sensitively, it should work out fine. From what I know of you regulars, you really care about everyone else here so it would just happen naturally I'm sure.
> 
> that's what i think too Tink :thumbup: i don't think this is the place to talk pg symptoms and such (maybe just cursorily), but if it's to keep up and offer support and advice then for sure!!! :hug:Click to expand...

And I agree with you too :thumbup: x


----------



## poppy666

Helloooooooooooooooo everyone :flower:

Regarding announcements id LOVE any of our Ding Dongs to announce it on here, we're like a family now and id be upset if i thought any of us couldnt/wouldnt post incase it upset anyone else ( OUR TIME WILL COME) :thumbup:

If or when i get my BFP im gonna stop on this thread all the way through till everyone of us has that BFP as long as nobody else minds?? :hugs:

Sorry to all the latest BFN's :hug: brush yourself down, stay positive and we're right here with ya into the next cycle :kiss:

Ok my mission for next cycle :rofl:

Preseed = Ive just ordered off Amazon £13.95 :thumbup:
Softcup = Same...............................£7.50 :thumbup:
Soy im getting today from Tesco because Holland & Barrett its expensive.
Wellman for dh :haha:
Starting to temp and chart also so NEED HELP with this one :blush:

edited... babyhopes2010 is taking a few months out from bnb, she needs time off so i wish her well :0) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


*NO LITTLE SLIMEY CRITTER IS GETTING AWAY NEXT CYCLE*​


----------



## eesoja81

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I personally would like any BFP to still hang around, I would miss them! I like seeing the pregnant ladies posting on the TTC forums, supporting, sympathizing and offering advice. I think as long as its done sensitively, it should work out fine. From what I know of you regulars, you really care about everyone else here so it would just happen naturally I'm sure.

agreed!


----------



## FLGAL82

poppy666 said:


> Helloooooooooooooooo everyone :flower:
> 
> Regarding announcements id LOVE any of our Ding Dongs to announce it on here, we're like a family now and id be upset if i thought any of us couldnt/wouldnt post incase it upset anyone else ( OUR TIME WILL COME) :thumbup:
> 
> If or when i get my BFP im gonna stop on this thread all the way through till everyone of us has that BFP as long as nobody else minds?? :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to all the latest BFN's :hug: brush yourself down, stay positive and we're right here with ya into the next cycle :kiss:
> 
> Ok my mission for next cycle :rofl:
> 
> Preseed = Ive just ordered off Amazon £13.95 :thumbup:
> Softcup = Same...............................£7.50 :thumbup:
> Soy im getting today from Tesco because Holland & Barrett its expensive.
> Wellman for dh :haha:
> Starting to temp and chart also so NEED HELP with this one :blush:
> 
> 
> *NO LITTLE SLIMEY CRITTER IS GETTING AWAY NEXT CYCLE*​

I am with you on the temp and chart I have never done it.Is there a website to help you get started?LOL


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hope people feel the same cause like you Poppy, I wanna stick around till everybody gets their BFP! Your plan is sounding fab, if you want help with charting give me a shout. Have you tried fertility friend? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

FLGAL82 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Helloooooooooooooooo everyone :flower:
> 
> Regarding announcements id LOVE any of our Ding Dongs to announce it on here, we're like a family now and id be upset if i thought any of us couldnt/wouldnt post incase it upset anyone else ( OUR TIME WILL COME) :thumbup:
> 
> If or when i get my BFP im gonna stop on this thread all the way through till everyone of us has that BFP as long as nobody else minds?? :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to all the latest BFN's :hug: brush yourself down, stay positive and we're right here with ya into the next cycle :kiss:
> 
> Ok my mission for next cycle :rofl:
> 
> Preseed = Ive just ordered off Amazon £13.95 :thumbup:
> Softcup = Same...............................£7.50 :thumbup:
> Soy im getting today from Tesco because Holland & Barrett its expensive.
> Wellman for dh :haha:
> Starting to temp and chart also so NEED HELP with this one :blush:
> 
> 
> *NO LITTLE SLIMEY CRITTER IS GETTING AWAY NEXT CYCLE*​
> 
> I am with you on the temp and chart I have never done it.Is there a website to help you get started?LOLClick to expand...

Yup www.fertilityfriend.com OR CLICK ON MY TICKER. Thats what I use, you get the first month VIP membership free and it gives you lessons on charting. x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink yeah i looked at it last month but was too confusing, but im going to study it over the weekend and start once AF arrives, want it to hurry up now ( how daft is that) :haha:

Right im off to Asda shopping lol lovely... PS I posted on babyhopes2010 thread cos like i said in my last post she taking time out for 2-3 months and she is on our ding dong list :kiss: left her a message and wished her good luck from all the ding dongs incase some dont get chance to post before she logs off tonight :hugs:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> Good Morning Dingy Dongs!! :hugs:
> 
> mojito, defo i want bfp's announced here!!! i don't want us to be left hanging!!! plus, i wouldn't mind the regular ding dongers hanging around after their bfp's, but i'd like everybody to weigh in on that part too. i don't want to make people feel bad if they don't have bfp and such, but for sure i want to have the announcements. :hugs:
> 
> well, my temps tooks a serious nosedive this morning. just barely above coverline. so much for a "triphasic pattern" for me. :wacko: i didn't test this morning b/c of it. i don't expect a bfp this cycle now at all. my af due tues, so i'll just wait and see i guess. i'm like all the other bfn'ers here...wish the :witch: would just hurry up so i could get on with it. if i do get af again, i'll try the softcups again this time, plus preseed. and i'm getting hubby on some fertilaid and some other herbs i think. we'll get the SA scheduled too. BUT i was reading through my health insurance info yesterday, looking at the fine print, and i found out it doesn't cover fertility issues AT ALL. :nope: so i'm totally bummed about that. not sure about hubby's insurance. means, if i need anything at some point like ivf or iui or hormone shots or ANYthing at all related to fertility, it doesn't cover squat. :cry: that's a load of shite.

Pk...ALOT of insurances in the States don't cover fertility issues, Sucks..I know!! But I am praying that it does not come to that:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Thanks Tink yeah i looked at it last month but was too confusing, but im going to study it over the weekend and start once AF arrives, want it to hurry up now ( how daft is that) :haha:
> 
> Right im off to Asda shopping lol lovely... PS I posted on babyhopes2010 thread cos like i said in my last post she taking time out for 2-3 months and she is on our ding dong list :kiss: left her a message and wished her good luck from all the ding dongs incase some dont get chance to post before she logs off tonight :hugs:

Ok hun, thanks for letting us know. Thanks for leaving the message on behalf of us, I'll try and find the link or perhaps you could post it here? x


----------



## poppy666

FLGAL82 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Helloooooooooooooooo everyone :flower:
> 
> Regarding announcements id LOVE any of our Ding Dongs to announce it on here, we're like a family now and id be upset if i thought any of us couldnt/wouldnt post incase it upset anyone else ( OUR TIME WILL COME) :thumbup:
> 
> If or when i get my BFP im gonna stop on this thread all the way through till everyone of us has that BFP as long as nobody else minds?? :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to all the latest BFN's :hug: brush yourself down, stay positive and we're right here with ya into the next cycle :kiss:
> 
> Ok my mission for next cycle :rofl:
> 
> Preseed = Ive just ordered off Amazon £13.95 :thumbup:
> Softcup = Same...............................£7.50 :thumbup:
> Soy im getting today from Tesco because Holland & Barrett its expensive.
> Wellman for dh :haha:
> Starting to temp and chart also so NEED HELP with this one :blush:
> 
> 
> *NO LITTLE SLIMEY CRITTER IS GETTING AWAY NEXT CYCLE*​
> 
> I am with you on the temp and chart I have never done it.Is there a website to help you get started?LOLClick to expand...

Yep Tink just posted a link sweetie, we'll all help each other with charting cos i havnt a clue lol xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Helloooooooooooooooo everyone :flower:
> 
> Regarding announcements id LOVE any of our Ding Dongs to announce it on here, we're like a family now and id be upset if i thought any of us couldnt/wouldnt post incase it upset anyone else ( OUR TIME WILL COME) :thumbup:
> 
> If or when i get my BFP im gonna stop on this thread all the way through till everyone of us has that BFP as long as nobody else minds?? :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to all the latest BFN's :hug: brush yourself down, stay positive and we're right here with ya into the next cycle :kiss:
> 
> Ok my mission for next cycle :rofl:
> 
> Preseed = Ive just ordered off Amazon £13.95 :thumbup:
> Softcup = Same...............................£7.50 :thumbup:
> Soy im getting today from Tesco because Holland & Barrett its expensive.
> Wellman for dh :haha:
> Starting to temp and chart also so NEED HELP with this one :blush:
> 
> 
> *NO LITTLE SLIMEY CRITTER IS GETTING AWAY NEXT CYCLE*​
> 
> I am with you on the temp and chart I have never done it.Is there a website to help you get started?LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Yep Tink just posted a link sweetie, we'll all help each other with charting cos i havnt a clue lol xxClick to expand...

Ok, been over to wish Babyhopes all the best. 

Charting is fine once you get started, and easy peasy with FF. You just need a BB thermometer. Every morning as soon as you wake before doing ANYTHING you need to take your temp. Pop it into your chart on FF, then FF does the rest. You can also chart CP, CM, OPK's, Symptoms, BDing etc. Once you sign up just have a good mooch around and youll get to know the controls. It gives you advice the whole way on the whole thing, you'll be fine! x


----------



## China girl

Morning/Afternoon Ding Dongs:hi:

I get to go baby shopping for a friends shower today...:happydance:
Well, its day 8 for me & still no symptoms, not even imaginary symptoms:haha:

I just want to send mega :hug:to all the ladies & I hope you guys have a wonderful day today:flower:


----------



## phoebe

hi dongers xxx:hi::hi::hi:
many apologies for not being on here lousy work and have been doing up my humble abode grrr so its not leaving me much time to get on here. and it has been 50 odd pages since last post, so i will try and read back later. so how are we all, any hot gossip??? and more importantly any bfps yet?? 
i have been trying desperately hard not sympton spot but i have been steadily been feeling odd and :sick::sick: since my last post. af not due til next fri/sat. any way enuff about me, how have u all been?? i have really missed u all. loadsa love and feel good hugs to u all xxxxxxxxxxxx

:hug::dust::hug:


----------



## pk2of8

i think i've got good news!!! my husband is a state employee (new), and it's open enrollment time, and i THINK (it looks like) fertility issues are covered at 80%!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: if that's the case (i hope i can verify) then we're going to switch us all over to his insurance! yay!! *glimmer of hope* :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh baby shopping!!!! Enjoy :) hope you have a wonderful day too x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, good to see ya gal! wondered why you were. Want your sickness to be a real symptom, sounding promising :)

PK thats fab news! Hopefully you wont need it but its nice knowing you have more options open to you should you fail to conceive naturally x


----------



## phoebe

i am keeping my bits crossed tink but dont wanna read too much into it in case of disappointment. hope u are well sweety xxxxx


----------



## Gracemum

Mojitogirly said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> Not tested again and won't be until monday but AF still not showed up yet :shrug: she is usually pretty regular but who knows? ..
> Still feeling positive but if the :witch: is going to come i wish she would hurry up! Would really love a :bfp: cause OH wants to go to doctors if we dont this month :dohh: and im not sure how i feel about that, hope other people get their :bfp: this month! And everyone that got a :bfn: keep your chin up! :hugs: your not out yet!
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> What DPO are you Lupinerainbow? Def not out the game till :witch: comes!!!!
> I've got my fingers crossed for you too!!!!happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Us ding dongers need at LEAST one :bfp: this month!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> But I know that if I don't I'll have much fun with you crazy lot!!!!
> 
> P.S. What is the protocol for :bfp:? Are we allowed to announce on thread other than the announcements?Like, I know I wanna know on this thread if one of you guys is but I've seen some people not really like that on the TTC threads - I don't think any of the regular ding dongers would mind - whats the thoughts?????
> 
> 
> xxx k xxxClick to expand...

Post BFP's on this thread - I am looking forward to reading about DingDong BFP's. :thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

Gracemum said:


> Mojitogirly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> Not tested again and won't be until monday but AF still not showed up yet :shrug: she is usually pretty regular but who knows? ..
> Still feeling positive but if the :witch: is going to come i wish she would hurry up! Would really love a :bfp: cause OH wants to go to doctors if we dont this month :dohh: and im not sure how i feel about that, hope other people get their :bfp: this month! And everyone that got a :bfn: keep your chin up! :hugs: your not out yet!
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> What DPO are you Lupinerainbow? Def not out the game till :witch: comes!!!!
> I've got my fingers crossed for you too!!!!happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Us ding dongers need at LEAST one :bfp: this month!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> But I know that if I don't I'll have much fun with you crazy lot!!!!
> 
> P.S. What is the protocol for :bfp:? Are we allowed to announce on thread other than the announcements?Like, I know I wanna know on this thread if one of you guys is but I've seen some people not really like that on the TTC threads - I don't think any of the regular ding dongers would mind - whats the thoughts?????
> 
> 
> xxx k xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Post BFP's on this thread - I am looking forward to reading about DingDong BFP's. :thumbup:Click to expand...

as above would love to see bfps :thumbup::thumbup::hugs: xxxx


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> i think i've got good news!!! my husband is a state employee (new), and it's open enrollment time, and i THINK (it looks like) fertility issues are covered at 80%!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: if that's the case (i hope i can verify) then we're going to switch us all over to his insurance! yay!! *glimmer of hope* :hugs:

Woooohooo!!! :happydance:

No symptoms for me :shrug: but it is waaay to early and last month I had them all and it was a BFN, so no symptoms should be a good thing :winkwink:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello Darling Ding Dongs!

I haven't been on for a few days because I've been suffering with serious PMS including nausea and fr. Also I have been sleeping like crazy. 

I'm sorry about the BFN. :cry: fx though. Some of us are testing earlier. haha that's our MO around here.:flower:

Also, I wanted to add that I also prefer that ding dongers post BFP's here. It encourages me to see them. Plus we are a family We rise together we fall together and of course we celebrate together. :happydance:

Hope all you ladies are well.:hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi all,

Sorry about the BFNs... :hugs: I had said I would wait until the witch was due but succumbed and tested this morning... AARRGHHH WHY DID I?!?! Well of course I got another :bfn: :( I deserve it though grrr!!!!

Well hopefully we can all test again in a couple of days with more favorable outcomes... or atleast get this cycle out of the way and start over..

Hmmm I do consider myself a regular in this thread (and hope you ladies do, too! :flower:), so for what my opinion is worth, I'd like to see BFPs posted on here too. Over the last couple of weeks I have felt a growing sense of familiarity and solidarity here and I think we can all be there for each other through good news and not-so-good news... 

Have a good day and a good rest of the weekend ya'll!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Oh, and I was all hopeful this time because I got a rise in temps on 8DPO and 9DPO, so I thought I might be showing that wonderfully elusive triphasic pattern.... but alas! And anyway today I noticed a slight drop so I guess it won't be long before AF shows up :(

And to think I had a vivid dream too just before I woke up that I got a:bfp: and was all ecstatic!!! :cry:


----------



## Regalpeas

Awww sorry Ladyb. It's awful when it seems so sure. It's happened to me and I was devastated. So I know how you feel. It's not over until AF shows. If she does baby wishes for the next round. However I hope she stays away because of a BFP!!! :)


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> Hey ladies:wave:
> 
> Phoebe...my :af:is due the day before you. So lets test on 20/10:dance:
> 
> PK got my fingers crossed!!...
> 
> Early testers...chin up girls!!...it aint over till fat lady sings....and she aint sung yet!!!

sounds like a plan to me china :happydance::thumbup::happydance: fxd for us all xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> Hey ladies:wave:
> 
> Phoebe...my :af:is due the day before you. So lets test on 20/10:dance:
> 
> PK got my fingers crossed!!...
> 
> Early testers...chin up girls!!...it aint over till fat lady sings....and she aint sung yet!!!

sounds like a plan to me china fxd for us all :thumbup::hugs::thumbup: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

eesoja81 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies:wave:
> 
> Phoebe...my :af:is due the day before you. So lets test on 20/10:dance:
> 
> PK got my fingers crossed!!...
> 
> Early testers...chin up girls!!...it aint over till fat lady sings....and she aint sung yet!!!
> 
> hey, phoebe and china girl-I'm due Oct. 23rd, so can I commit to testing with you on the 20th?
> 
> I am, like you, phoebe, finding myself with sore boobs, backache, etc. since 4dpo (which could possibly be a day behind). I went back through my symptom charts, and every month, the sore boobs don't start until 10 dpo, or 4/5 days before AF, SOOO who knows!!!Click to expand...

oooohhhhhhhh good luck sweety lets do it. doing my best to abstain from the testing. all sorts of distraction methods :rofl::rofl: but now that i have u and china that should help. good luck hun xxx


----------



## phoebe

mrsamyrach said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> And no Phoebe tonight either?
> 
> she will be shagging cos she a dirty biatch with a bucket fanny:winkwink:Click to expand...

OI!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
i'm a good girl with a petite lady garden i'll have u know :flasher:
xxxxxxxxx that made roar ya crazy minx. how the funk are u btw??? xxxx


----------



## babyjo07

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> babyjo07 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question and hopefully one of you lovely ladies can help answer. My periods are regular and they've always lasted 4 days at the most. This month my cycle has been extremely weird. I started spotting a week after my ovulation window, which my fiance and I did have sex daily... Anyways at first I was thinking possible implantation bleeding, but online it's said to only last 1-2 days... when I got to the 4th day I kinda pushed the pregnancy possiblity out of my head. I started spotting at 9 dpo, and my expected period for this month was due on the 15th...today. I thought I had stopped a couple days ago but I'm still spotting. It's not even enough for a pad or tampon. I think in the past week I've used a total of maybe 7 tampons and (tmi sorry) even then the blood was light, it went from a light orange to a light pink and now is a light pink discharge after I use the restroom. Any ideas? Like I said periods are regular, and never last this long and they usually aren't light and even when they are they only last like 2-4 days.
> 
> Not sure if this will help but I spotted for 5 days before my last af, and then had a shorter af. Have no idea what that was about, but it wasn't pregnancy :( Hope it might be for you! have you tested yet hun? xClick to expand...

No not yet, kind of scared to test, I'm not ready for another let down.


----------



## mothercabbage

just checking in girls, just a quick hello as still got OH family here, i really would like any ding dongers that do get a bfp to post their announcements on here and post pics!!!! so feel free girls!! no af symptoms now, no bfp so im stuck in limbo, af was due today, come on ugly witch...let me get onto the next cycle already!!!


----------



## babydream

Hello ding dongs!

How is everyone? Sorry for all the bfn, again but just be patient girls, our time will come soon. anyway, the witch is not even here for you. 

I wish babyhopes all the best too, hope she's okay. I personally would love to see our bfp here, i do feel like we are a family and i'd like some support from whoever gets it before me. I think we're gonna have a few bfp this month, i can just feel it. Not sure what's wrong with me but i don't really ss this month and i'm not bothered about testing. I'm completely relaxed about the whole 2ww. Have i gone mad???? I'm not usually like this!!!

Poppy!! I think i might have a couple of packs of wellman conception, OH refuses to take them. Do you want them? 

If i don't have my bfp this months, i'm gonna focus on loosing some weight in the first 10days, then at ov it's preseed+softcup and i might try soy too. fx

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, i'm gonna watch xfactor later and then off to my night shift. I'll be here logged on until then xxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

wish stupid af would turn up i'm now day 30 of 28-29 day cycle :cry: keep crying at everything:blush: mannn i'm a wreck today! .. 
I really want a :bfp: but too scared to test and i should have got it yesterday anyway :wacko: definitely turning a bit crazy!

Hope everyone is okay, still looking out for the ding dong :bfp:!
xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine :hugs: will you test tomorrow? xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Hello ding dongs!
> 
> How is everyone? Sorry for all the bfn, again but just be patient girls, our time will come soon. anyway, the witch is not even here for you.
> 
> I wish babyhopes all the best too, hope she's okay. I personally would love to see our bfp here, i do feel like we are a family and i'd like some support from whoever gets it before me. I think we're gonna have a few bfp this month, i can just feel it. Not sure what's wrong with me but i don't really ss this month and i'm not bothered about testing. I'm completely relaxed about the whole 2ww. Have i gone mad???? I'm not usually like this!!!
> 
> Poppy!! I think i might have a couple of packs of wellman conception, OH refuses to take them. Do you want them?
> 
> If i don't have my bfp this months, i'm gonna focus on loosing some weight in the first 10days, then at ov it's preseed+softcup and i might try soy too. fx
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend, i'm gonna watch xfactor later and then off to my night shift. I'll be here logged on until then xxxxxx

Awww thanks sweetie :hugs: I bought dh some from Boots today :happydance: he said he would try them for a month see how he goes on with them.

Im excited to hear you may try Soy too :happydance: Im starting mine on CD2 :thumbup: at least we can swap notes on how its going lol x

PK Amazing news about your dh insurance, hopefully you wont need to go down that path :hug:

Evening everyone else hope your well :hugs:

Tink im testing tomorrow x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Lupine :hugs: will you test tomorrow? xxxxxx

Not testing until monday now which seems so far away! But i suppose if AF hasn't turned up by then a much better chance i will actually be getting a bfp but cm seems to be alot thinner today even though there is quite alot there :shrug: don't know what to do? .. suppose OH will let me test sunday cause i have to go to college on monday so not sure doing the test beforehand is such a good plan.. sorry sort of typing as i think haha!

xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Good luck for tomorrow poppy! Fx'ed you get your :bfp:

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Just read a lady got her BFP today and says Soy did it for them this month :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Im getting bit excited now :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

sorry tink i'm so stupid! :blush: its sunday tomorrow :dohh: so yeah i may well be testing tomorrow haha.. or i might wait till wednesday but not sure if thats possible!


xxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well 10 dpo for me today and again bfn, pretty sure im out this month but don't feel as down about it as i did yesterday. . . kinda looking forward to another month of trying cos the trying bit is always good fun too right lol x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Jenny Penn said:


> Well 10 dpo for me today and again bfn, pretty sure im out this month but don't feel as down about it as i did yesterday. . . kinda looking forward to another month of trying cos the trying bit is always good fun too right lol x

Haha yea the trying bit is the best definitely and when is :witch: due for you? your not out till she comes so fxed plus its early yet! 

xxx


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> sorry tink i'm so stupid! :blush: its sunday tomorrow :dohh: so yeah i may well be testing tomorrow haha.. or i might wait till wednesday but not sure if thats possible!
> 
> 
> xxxx

FX For you too sweetie if testing tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> sorry tink i'm so stupid! :blush: its sunday tomorrow :dohh: so yeah i may well be testing tomorrow haha.. or i might wait till wednesday but not sure if thats possible!
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> FX For you too sweetie if testing tomorrow :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs: 

xxxx


----------



## Gracemum

Not very techno - I now have a ticker! I am such a geek - sitting in watching x-factor and getting excited because I managed to work out how to add a ticker.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey Lupinerainbow.
My af should come anytime Monday-Wednesday, i think lol u see i was on the depo contraception jab. Had my last 1 in January, i've had 3 proper cycles since 2 28 day cycles and 1 30 day cycle so im still no even sure if that is still getting in the way as i was on it for 2 and a half years. How about u when r u expecting af? x


----------



## poppy666

:haha: aww bless, but wooohoooo well done Gracemum, im sat here watching x factor too lol x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Jenny Penn said:


> Hey Lupinerainbow.
> My af should come anytime Monday-Wednesday, i think lol u see i was on the depo contraception jab. Had my last 1 in January, i've had 3 proper cycles since 2 28 day cycles and 1 30 day cycle so im still no even sure if that is still getting in the way as i was on it for 2 and a half years. How about u when r u expecting af? x

Hey :)
I have been ttc for a while this is my 21st cycle and af is two days late, not sure whether to be happy or annoyed because i got a negative test yesterday :dohh:. I did have the implant before i started trying to concieve.


xxxx


----------



## babydream

Good luck with testing tomorrow girls! I'm watching xfactor too! How do you like it? I don't like Cher Lloyd for some reason. Did you hear Simon asking Wagner about Mary????? How cheeky!!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well gd luck Lupinerainbow hopefully af will stay away for u and u'll get a nice surpise anyday now :) I'll keep looking here every day to c how u get on and since im a POAS addict i'll test everyday til af appears (although hopefully she won't) and keep u updated also. Away to bed now as im working tomorrow :( although least work keeps my mind off my bfn's lol
Night x


----------



## mothercabbage

so how is everyone this evening? im ok, we just had a take away and i got the fortune cookie, it said.."four days from now will be your lucky day" my phone has run outta battery but im gonna take pic to show you all, hopefully i will get a :bfp:...yeah right! af was due today and still not here, wonder if it will come tomorrow.....


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooooooooooo still no af MC FX & mountains of :dust::dust::dust::dust: for you sweetie :hugs:

babydream i giggled when simon asked him that lol, im quite straight to the point too probz why i like him, dh hates me being so stright forward, but i cant help myself :shrug: does get me in the shite a bit tho :haha:

Will post my BFN piccy on here tomoz when i test:haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Jenny Penn said:


> Well gd luck Lupinerainbow hopefully af will stay away for u and u'll get a nice surpise anyday now :) I'll keep looking here every day to c how u get on and since im a POAS addict i'll test everyday til af appears (although hopefully she won't) and keep u updated also. Away to bed now as im working tomorrow :( although least work keeps my mind off my bfn's lol
> Night x

Thank you and goodnight! 
Goodluck! hopefully you will get you :bfp: soon!

xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hope af stays away for you for the next nine month mc! fxed for you!:hugs:


xxxx


----------



## strawberry19

ohhh im due af on the 19th!! ive had a very faint second line today so fingers crossed its not an evap and the start of something!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

So i totally couldnt resist and thought i would do an opk test just to check ... and it was negative :dohh: i dont know why i do it to myself!

xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

strawberry19 said:


> ohhh im due af on the 19th!! ive had a very faint second line today so fingers crossed its not an evap and the start of something!!

wow? when are you testing again? 

xxxx


----------



## strawberry19

ive got one cheapie left! so im saving it for monday morning and ive orderd a frer from ebay aswell! will use that if af doesnt show! if not ive got a cbfm to use next cycle!..


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooooo still no af MC FX & mountains of :dust::dust::dust::dust: for you sweetie :hugs:
> 
> babydream i giggled when simon asked him that lol, im quite straight to the point too probz why i like him, dh hates me being so stright forward, but i cant help myself :shrug: does get me in the shite a bit tho :haha:
> 
> Will post my BFN piccy on here tomoz when i test:haha:

thanx cyber mum! and you'll not be posting no bfn, i think itll be bfp!!!!! what time you testing? ill be here waiting!!! sooooooooo excited for you! xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Cyber mum lmao :haha: Will test once i get up and sorted Korben out, so after 9ish... got to go up to the attic and retrieve my camera what my son's pinched without asking :growlmad:

When you testing again as your officially late now? xx

Welcome aboard strawberry19 :flower: sounds very promising if you already got a faint line sweetie :hugs: Good luck and keep us informed :thumbup:


----------



## strawberry19

i will do i hope everyone else gets theirs too :)


----------



## poppy666

You had any symptoms yet strawberry19? xx


----------



## Mojitogirly

Evening ladies!!!


MC - exciting times eh???!!!! I'm in the same boat as you, AF due today, haven't tested & don't have any tests to do so Im gonna wait to see what tomorrow brings!

Poppy - Excited for you tooooooooo!!!

Can't wait to come on tomorrow & see results!

ARGHHHHHH I'm so excited!

BABYDUST to all of us!!!! 

xxx k xxx


----------



## poppy666

WOW!!! Thats 2 of our Ding Dongers officially late.. wooohoooo :dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

Watch this space :hugs:


----------



## Mojitogirly

Scary or what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## strawberry19

symptoms hmm ive had a bit of a rndom few days to be honest it could be anything!! last night in bed i was cold and then warmed up and got that hot that it made me sick! :( and then ive had odd cramps and tingles waves of tiredness and im so so hungry all the time!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Well got everything crossed for you, even my legs cos i can at the mo :haha:


----------



## strawberry19

oh and sore and heavy boobs :lol:

just want the next few days to fly by so i know!


----------



## Mojitogirly

Good luck strawberry19! xxx


----------



## strawberry19

thankyou!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Cyber mum lmao :haha: Will test once i get up and sorted Korben out, so after 9ish... got to go up to the attic and retrieve my camera what my son's pinched without asking :growlmad:
> 
> When you testing again as your officially late now? xx
> 
> Welcome aboard strawberry19 :flower: sounds very promising if you already got a faint line sweetie :hugs: Good luck and keep us informed :thumbup:

i tested this morn and it was neg, so gonna wait until at least monday for af, if af hasnt shown up by then and test is still :bfn: i dont know what to do....


----------



## Mojitogirly

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Cyber mum lmao :haha: Will test once i get up and sorted Korben out, so after 9ish... got to go up to the attic and retrieve my camera what my son's pinched without asking :growlmad:
> 
> When you testing again as your officially late now? xx
> 
> Welcome aboard strawberry19 :flower: sounds very promising if you already got a faint line sweetie :hugs: Good luck and keep us informed :thumbup:
> 
> i tested this morn and it was neg, so gonna wait until at least monday for af, if af hasnt shown up by then and test is still :bfn: i dont know what to do....Click to expand...

Hey MC - how do you feel? Have you got a feeling that you are?

GOD I dont know what I'll do if I test & its neg & AF still doesn't come!!!! Will that be a matter for the docs dya think?

Well dudettes - I'm knackered - I'm signing off for the night but wishin everyone testing the best of luck and zillions of :dust::dust::dust::dust: for those:bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Cyber mum lmao :haha: Will test once i get up and sorted Korben out, so after 9ish... got to go up to the attic and retrieve my camera what my son's pinched without asking :growlmad:
> 
> When you testing again as your officially late now? xx
> 
> Welcome aboard strawberry19 :flower: sounds very promising if you already got a faint line sweetie :hugs: Good luck and keep us informed :thumbup:
> 
> i tested this morn and it was neg, so gonna wait until at least monday for af, if af hasnt shown up by then and test is still :bfn: i dont know what to do....Click to expand...

Well if it dont show by monday i guess just sit, wait n test.. nothing you can do till your hcg levels heighten dunno :shrug:

Night Mojitogirly :hugs:

Feel knackered myself and its still early x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ahh Good luck Strawberry sounds very promising:happydance:

Wow and two other that are officially late Fx'd for you all

Me - still feeling a bit crampy and have been really over sensitive the last couple of days (hubby has got the brunt of it) normally like this a couple of days before af so nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## FLGAL82

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Helloooooooooooooooo everyone :flower:
> 
> Regarding announcements id LOVE any of our Ding Dongs to announce it on here, we're like a family now and id be upset if i thought any of us couldnt/wouldnt post incase it upset anyone else ( OUR TIME WILL COME) :thumbup:
> 
> If or when i get my BFP im gonna stop on this thread all the way through till everyone of us has that BFP as long as nobody else minds?? :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to all the latest BFN's :hug: brush yourself down, stay positive and we're right here with ya into the next cycle :kiss:
> 
> Ok my mission for next cycle :rofl:
> 
> Preseed = Ive just ordered off Amazon £13.95 :thumbup:
> Softcup = Same...............................£7.50 :thumbup:
> Soy im getting today from Tesco because Holland & Barrett its expensive.
> Wellman for dh :haha:
> Starting to temp and chart also so NEED HELP with this one :blush:
> 
> 
> *NO LITTLE SLIMEY CRITTER IS GETTING AWAY NEXT CYCLE*​
> 
> I am with you on the temp and chart I have never done it.Is there a website to help you get started?LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Yep Tink just posted a link sweetie, we'll all help each other with charting cos i havnt a clue lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ok, been over to wish Babyhopes all the best.
> 
> Charting is fine once you get started, and easy peasy with FF. You just need a BB thermometer. Every morning as soon as you wake before doing ANYTHING you need to take your temp. Pop it into your chart on FF, then FF does the rest. You can also chart CP, CM, OPK's, Symptoms, BDing etc. Once you sign up just have a good mooch around and youll get to know the controls. It gives you advice the whole way on the whole thing, you'll be fine! xClick to expand...

ok it don't sound to bad.I just wish tring to have a baby was not so hard for some of us.


----------



## mothercabbage

going to bed now, night all and thanx for advice and well wishes! xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Will be coming back on soon, not sure whether it will be tomorrow or not though as i have a busy day although i will be sure to post if the :witch: comes or if i get a :bfp:, not testing till wednesday now! Good luck to all the testers! Hope to see some :bfp:'s next time i log on! Fx'ed to all of you! :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Night MC & FLGAL82 im signing off too, korben full of a cold been up n down stairs all night, bless his nose blocked so given some Karvol drops on his PJ's to help him breathe x

Cya all tomorrow xx


----------



## eesoja81

Hi, ladies, err...no one is viewing this post right now but me:nope:
Just wanted to check in and send lots of luck to tomorrow morning's testers, as I'm @ 5 hours behind, I believe! 
MC & mojito-wow-got a good feeling 'bout AF being late-fx for you :hugs:
Phoebe & chinagirl-only a couple of more days, ladies-we can do it-averages say 30% chance, right?
Poppy-haven't caught you in a couple days-how're you doing?
Thinking of everyone on here tonight-we've got to get these :bfp:'s rolling in!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

oi oi oi where mi dirty bitches i have problem with titty
i tested again last night fook knows why got bfn
butttttt my right boob was itching earlier so i itched it and white stuff came out of it
fooking hell like the stuff that comes out of a zit xxx

im gonna google it xx


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all, still no af so now 2 days late, wonder why? i havent tested this morning i dont see the point i have no symptoms and yesterdays test was bfn. what did google come up with about your :holly: amy? poppy i hope your up and poas right now!! hows korbens cold today? much love and :hug: to mi ding dong chums!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh MC thats gotta be so infuriating. I want to say go POAS again, but respect your decision. I know you must feel like you are out, but I worked out that a BFP sometimes takes till 14-16ish DPO with late implantation? OK its rare that late but possible x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> oi oi oi where mi dirty bitches i have problem with titty
> i tested again last night fook knows why got bfn
> butttttt my right boob was itching earlier so i itched it and white stuff came out of it
> fooking hell like the stuff that comes out of a zit xxx
> 
> im gonna google it xx

I'm sure one of the girls said they found out about that, that they were to keep the nipples moist and you shouldn't pick them lol Too late :rofl: However it was a symptom experienced by women who already had children...so who knows :winkwink: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey ladies, missed you all last night :( DH had a bit of a tantrum about me being on the computer all the time when we popped out to the supermarket...(another one of them shopping rows, us gals should shop alone lol) So I agreed no computer for the evening. 

Anyhow, got my :spermy: last night. Wish I could make it all better for you guys though, BFP's all round would be nice huh? and soon, real soon would be even better. 

Hello to newbe, haven't caught up properly but I'll read back in a min! Welcome x

Poppy, hope Korben is ok this morning. XXXXX


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

Tested again and BFN, had to take pics with my phone but when they in documents they just a white sheet of paper and only visiable when opened in Paint... dunno how i can convert them into a picture to upload arghhhhhhh, will work it out later and post them.

MC 2 days later?? Im excited :happydance:

Amy white stuff coming from boobs? wonder what that is....

I feel pretty sick since i got up but have done before af arrives so not looking into that at the moment.

Korben ok thanks MC he full of a cold so been up half the night with his nose. You ever used those biscuit pegs for their teething?? OMG I was in kitchen and heard him coughing thinking he needs something for his cough, only went in to him choking on the fcking ribbon that you tie at the end of those teething biscuits, the biscuit had snapped off other end and ribbon all in his mouth :growlmad:

Ive binned the whole box thats dangerous not happy x


----------



## Mojitogirly

Well girls, she got me, im out & totally gutted :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh Mojito...........I'm so sorry :hug: :hugs: :hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

When are you due af poppy and what sort of test did you use? :hugs:
Awww poor little Korben, its horrible when they are sick at that age :( x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

And thats disgusting about the Bik ipegs, I used them with Franklyn. Thats so dangerous!


----------



## poppy666

Mojitogirly said:


> Well girls, she got me, im out & totally gutted :(

The witch is a bitch :( hope your ok sweetie..... I cant use any of the emotions for some reason my page keeps freezing if i do grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr xxxxx ((( big hugs)))) xx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> And thats disgusting about the Bik ipegs, I used them with Franklyn. Thats so dangerous!

I was hesitant to use in the 1st place cos i thought they were quite small, but thank god i went n checked him cos i know he's got a cough already and could of just not gone and checked him till i finished making his bottle.

My af due either Tue/Wed i used 2 home bargain 25 miu xx


----------



## mothercabbage

ok im out now, she got me, BIG time, wow! TMI but the loo was covered! ok back to cycle day 1 for me, knew it would come today,i said opks at the ready!!!! pmpl....letter of complaint needed for teething bicsuits i think!!!! do you know i actually feel good now she finally showed up! this cycle im waiting until day af due...no more testing at 9dpo!!! thanx girls and i suppose im shaggin' into november! you cant get rid of me that easily!!! mojito im on exactly same cycle day as you so least we got each other and tink, im sure there was 1 other that got af too, sorry cant recall name,PK if you get chance you can put :witch: next to my name, im quite pleased 2ww is over and she never left me hanging on! well done :witch: but also :witch: can you stay the feck away from the other ding dongs!!!! pretty please xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mojitogirly

Thanks guys, im such an idiot i had totally convinced myself i was then that happened! DH has been amazing & is taking me shopping today, some retail therapy always helps! Still got my fingers crossed for the rest of you! Esp MC! Hope at least one of you get that BFP x x x x


----------



## PJ32

mothercabbage said:


> ok im out now, she got me, BIG time, wow! TMI but the loo was covered! ok back to cycle day 1 for me, knew it would come today,i said opks at the ready!!!! pmpl....letter of complaint needed for teething bicsuits i think!!!! do you know i actually feel good now she finally showed up! this cycle im waiting until day af due...no more testing at 9dpo!!! thanx girls and i suppose im shaggin' into november! you cant get rid of me that easily!!! mojito im on exactly same cycle day as you so least we got each other and tink, im sure there was 1 other that got af too, sorry cant recall name,PK if you get chance you can put :witch: next to my name, im quite pleased 2ww is over and she never left me hanging on! well done :witch: but also :witch: can you stay the feck away from the other ding dongs!!!! pretty please xxxxxxxx

Awww MC sorry the witch got you hun, for what it's worth I can feel her breathing down my neck too, she could arrive over the next 3 days and another :BFN: this morning so not holding out much hope! 

Hows everyone else today?


----------



## mothercabbage

Mojitogirly said:


> Thanks guys, im such an idiot i had totally convinced myself i was then that happened! DH has been amazing & is taking me shopping today, some retail therapy always helps! Still got my fingers crossed for the rest of you! Esp MC! Hope at least one of you get that BFP x x x x

oh thanx chick, but read post b4 your last one....we stuck together....:happydance: :hug: and :dust: for new cycle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mojitogirly

Aww MC! On my phone so threads don't come through as fast! So sorry the witch got you too! :( just thinkin we were prob sittin on the loo at the same time goin-Aww! Lol Yip we're same cycle & hopefully next month will be more positive! :D poppy jus read about biki peggs! Thats shockin & id def put in a complaint! Geez! X


----------



## poppy666

So sorry MC, but think your more relieved the witch didnt have you hanging on for days :hugs: fckin :witch:

I want mine to hurry up now, i know sounds daft but i got all this stuff to use for next cycle just wanna get on with it :haha: never wanted the damn :witch: to hurry up n come so quick :haha:

So thats you and Mojitogirly deffo on same cycle :thumbup:

ps i wanna be shagging into November lol PK wont be long before you change title :)


----------



## mothercabbage

@poppy, yeah im so so relieved changed my ticker, CD1 of 29 day cycle, im sat poised with OPK...:dohh:....i hope the :witch: stays away for you, i know you wanna use your new stuff but ill buy that off ya!!!! i dont think your gonna need it!!!! FX anyway....your AF due tues/wednesday?
@mojito what things you trying this cycle....opk?....pre-seed?....cbfm?....soy?....more :sex: is my main game plan i think..:dohh: especially around +OPK...we only :sex: on +OPK day and never again, so ive given OH stern instructions , as soon as AF finished we DTD every other day until day before AF due, ha! lol..


----------



## coral11680

morning girls.

Cab sorry the :witch: gotta, but glad you can get on to the next cycle without being in limbo:hugs: you too mojito:hugs:

Was really hoping I would come on this morning and see some BFP although there is still time!:happydance:

I didnt test again, I know I'm out and sick of looking at BFN!!!

Poppy I think we are on the same cycle I'm on day 25 of 28 day cycle too:happydance:
Think I might buy some preseed for this month.


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> @poppy, yeah im so so relieved changed my ticker, CD1 of 29 day cycle, im sat poised with OPK...:dohh:....i hope the :witch: stays away for you, i know you wanna use your new stuff but ill buy that off ya!!!! i dont think your gonna need it!!!! FX anyway....your AF due tues/wednesday?
> @mojito what things you trying this cycle....opk?....pre-seed?....cbfm?....soy?....more :sex: is my main game plan i think..:dohh: especially around +OPK...we only :sex: on +OPK day and never again, so ive given OH stern instructions , as soon as AF finished we DTD every other day until day before AF due, ha! lol..

LOL I told my dh i want him doing local work this month cos i want us :sex: ideally every other day, but every 3 days if thats all he can manage to get home for :thumbup: right up to day 21 :hugs:

MC i know im out, think when you been PG before you can feel if you are even if no symptoms... i like you didnt have :sex: after ov either or on ov day pfft lol


----------



## mothercabbage

PJ32 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok im out now, she got me, BIG time, wow! TMI but the loo was covered! ok back to cycle day 1 for me, knew it would come today,i said opks at the ready!!!! pmpl....letter of complaint needed for teething bicsuits i think!!!! do you know i actually feel good now she finally showed up! this cycle im waiting until day af due...no more testing at 9dpo!!! thanx girls and i suppose im shaggin' into november! you cant get rid of me that easily!!! mojito im on exactly same cycle day as you so least we got each other and tink, im sure there was 1 other that got af too, sorry cant recall name,PK if you get chance you can put :witch: next to my name, im quite pleased 2ww is over and she never left me hanging on! well done :witch: but also :witch: can you stay the feck away from the other ding dongs!!!! pretty please xxxxxxxx
> 
> Awww MC sorry the witch got you hun, for what it's worth I can feel her breathing down my neck too, she could arrive over the next 3 days and another :BFN: this morning so not holding out much hope!
> 
> Hows everyone else today?Click to expand...

its not over yet, not until the witch shows hunni, keep pma and got everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxx :dust: xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> morning girls.
> 
> Cab sorry the :witch: gotta, but glad you can get on to the next cycle without being in limbo:hugs: you too mojito:hugs:
> 
> Was really hoping I would come on this morning and see some BFP although there is still time!:happydance:
> 
> I didnt test again, I know I'm out and sick of looking at BFN!!!
> 
> Poppy I think we are on the same cycle I'm on day 25 of 28 day cycle too:happydance:
> Think I might buy some preseed for this month.

Yep same cycle... how come yours says 12DPO and mine is 11? hmmm weird lol


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @poppy, yeah im so so relieved changed my ticker, CD1 of 29 day cycle, im sat poised with OPK...:dohh:....i hope the :witch: stays away for you, i know you wanna use your new stuff but ill buy that off ya!!!! i dont think your gonna need it!!!! FX anyway....your AF due tues/wednesday?
> @mojito what things you trying this cycle....opk?....pre-seed?....cbfm?....soy?....more :sex: is my main game plan i think..:dohh: especially around +OPK...we only :sex: on +OPK day and never again, so ive given OH stern instructions , as soon as AF finished we DTD every other day until day before AF due, ha! lol..
> 
> LOL I told my dh i want him doing local work this month cos i want us :sex: ideally every other day, but every 3 days if thats all he can manage to get home for :thumbup: right up to day 21 :hugs:
> 
> MC i know im out, think when you been PG before you can feel if you are even if no symptoms... i like you didnt have :sex: after ov either or on ov day pfft lolClick to expand...

we dtd on +opk day, OH was "too tired" every night after that, i think he thinks im really upset by af this am so im milking it ALOT and he hugged me and said ""in 2 weeks we'll make love every other day and get preggo!!! i just made a sad face and said "ok**sniffle sniffle**"lol.. so what else can i try then to help things along?


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: you sly dog you lol, us women know how to work them :haha: Oh dunno what you use last month just OPKs?

Im using Soy, softcup n preseed :haha: plus going to attempt to chart n temp :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls.
> 
> Cab sorry the :witch: gotta, but glad you can get on to the next cycle without being in limbo:hugs: you too mojito:hugs:
> 
> Was really hoping I would come on this morning and see some BFP although there is still time!:happydance:
> 
> I didnt test again, I know I'm out and sick of looking at BFN!!!
> 
> Poppy I think we are on the same cycle I'm on day 25 of 28 day cycle too:happydance:
> Think I might buy some preseed for this month.
> 
> Yep same cycle... how come yours says 12DPO and mine is 11? hmmm weird lolClick to expand...

Probably just because I charted this month (first time) and FF says I ovulated CD13:shrug:

Cab.........haha you do know how to work him:winkwink: good for you!!


----------



## Damita

:haha: you got to milk it ;)


----------



## mothercabbage

yeah just OPK and symptom spotting, i knew when i was O or due to O because of pains etc, so hopefully ill be able to predict that again and get a +opk again, whats soy and where do i get it and how much do i take? whats it do etc.....as for temping, my connor wakes up numerous times in the night:dohh: so i dont think temping will be good for me.i really would like to try it though! :growlmad: im still so happy about witch not being nasty this month and making me wait, of course im a bit miffed that she came at all but least she came sooner rather than later...what can i give OH, heard you can get stuff for them to take too and what does that do? xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I got my dh Wellman from Boots £10 supplements, ive read Zinc is good for male sperm :thumbup: Read a few of these threads n also google it xx


https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html



https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/387010-soy-isoflavones-poll.html


----------



## mothercabbage

just googled it, i think ill give soy a go, gonna get some tomorrow and take them for a few days, also come across the smep, gonna stick to that like a fat man to cake!! so CD10 :sex: and OPK i know what im doing now! feels good, how you feeling now? any symptoms now?


----------



## Damita

Oh for men as well do folic acid and vit C :)


----------



## FLGAL82

Morning ladies:hi: So I tested again last night and :bfn: The :witch: is due Monday or Tuesday I had really bad cramps yesterday I thought I was going to start but I didn't.I think I am out for this month I just don't feel pregnant.Good luck to everyone else.:hugs:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## PJ32

FLGAL82 said:


> Morning ladies:hi: So I tested again last night and :bfn: The :witch: is due Monday or Tuesday I had really bad cramps yesterday I thought I was going to start but I didn't.I think I am out for this month I just don't feel pregnant.Good luck to everyone else.:hugs:

Awww honey, I am with you! it aint over until the fat :witch: stings! still early days though xx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> just googled it, i think ill give soy a go, gonna get some tomorrow and take them for a few days, also come across the smep, gonna stick to that like a fat man to cake!! so CD10 :sex: and OPK i know what im doing now! feels good, how you feeling now? any symptoms now?

You take the Soy early ie CD2-6, CD3-7 or CD5-9 it will bring your ov forward a bit hopefully to CD8-9 longer LP :thumbup: Im doing CD2 at 120mg taken before i go bed x

No symptoms so know im out always had the tender boobs when PG even if no nausea x


----------



## mothercabbage

well im still FXd for ya poppy, but ill be here seeing you into november shaggers thread if :witch: comes... where will i be able to get soy, boots? or holland and barret ? what about wilkos? xxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> well im still FXd for ya poppy, but ill be here seeing you into november shaggers thread if :witch: comes... where will i be able to get soy, boots? or holland and barret ? what about wilkos? xxx

I went to holland & barrett and its well expensive, go to Tesco's its £4 for 30 tabs or buy 3 for price of 2 offer atm x

Each tab has 40mg in so im taking 3 a night x


----------



## mothercabbage

just thought! if im trying the smep, i cant take soy if i O earlier and miss it ill be screwed, ok forget soy gonna go with smep this cycle....


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Sorry the :witch: got you Mothercabbage and Mojito but at least you know and can start another cycle even more determined to get that :bfp:

It seems funny but I wish AF would just hurry up and get here now hope she don't keep me waiting too long.

Poppy thats really bad about the bikipegs, thankgod you checked on him straight away, hope he feels better soon Mwah


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> just thought! if im trying the smep, i cant take soy if i O earlier and miss it ill be screwed, ok forget soy gonna go with smep this cycle....

:rofl: muppet lol... i need to go home bargains tomorrow for more OPKs starting those on CD8 just to be sure i dont miss ov x


----------



## FLGAL82

My OB put me on Metformin 1000mg is anyone else taking this?


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> just thought! if im trying the smep, i cant take soy if i O earlier and miss it ill be screwed, ok forget soy gonna go with smep this cycle....
> 
> :rofl: muppet lol... i need to go home bargains tomorrow for more OPKs starting those on CD8 just to be sure i dont miss ov xClick to expand...

i spose if i do take soy id just have to OPK sooner...i dunno but think ill deffo go with the :sex: every otherday and the +opk day and 3 days after!... if that dont work i dnt know what will....


----------



## poppy666

FLGAL82 said:


> My OB put me on Metformin 1000mg is anyone else taking this?

Whats that? x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> My OB put me on Metformin 1000mg is anyone else taking this?
> 
> Whats that? xClick to expand...

yea we'll have some of that too!!!!


----------



## strawberry19

resisted the urge to test this morning arent i good :) feel a bit poopy today and my mouth tastes metaly and horrible ugh


----------



## pk2of8

Good Morning my Ding Dong luvvies!! :hugs:

MC and mojitogirly...so sorry to hear about the :witch: for you-- great big :hug: to you both! but i'm glad to see you're already making plans!! 

MC- i thought nobody wanted me to put the :witch: beside their names...just :bfp:s... lemme know and i'll update. i'm planning on editing the list a little later today too...making it more accurate to our regular dongers :winkwink:

:hugs: strawberry19-- fx for you sweetie!

tink, i know what you mean about the arguing with dh...this cycle was bad for me and dh! arrrgghh...hopefully next time will go better. i'm planning on showing him my chart if (when) af shows up and showing him that it's not gonna happen if we don't do better on fertile days. hoping it will have some impact.

poppy, i'm thinking about trying the soy too...little nervous about it and not sure. we might get those twins (or more???? :dohh:) that way!! lol but it makes me nervous. i need to do a lot of research on it in the next couple of days to figure it out.

girlies, check out this thread for supplements for dh...this is where i found some good info...

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/315730-information-increasing-sperm-count-mobility.html

so i'm getting a different supplement called FertilAid for men for my dh and probably also going to get a 2nd supplement that includes the maca root and some other stuff to see about increasing his *clears throat* ummm... desire :blush: (you were talking earlier about being a little devious with our dh's... eh well, i figure it can't hurt anything, and he did already agree to do it anyway...sorta... lol :dohh:)

let's see...what else was there....hmmm...that's all i can remember for now, but for the rest of us girlies, i like the new plans, and we're not all out yet!!! :hugs: fx for all of us!!! :winkwink:

for myself, i don't feel preggers at all. my chart on ff is a total mess though. it dotted out my cross hairs this morning when i put in my temp and changed my coverline. so now i have more temps above coverline than i did before but it's not sure anymore if i Ov'd. :dohh: good grief i know i ov'd though. no doubt for me on that. just my temps are wacky i suppose. i'm pretty positive i'm not, so didn't test yesterday or today. just going to wait until tues. if no af tues (which would shock me) then i'll test wed am. 

sorry i wasn't on much yesterday sweeties...dd1 had her first high school homecoming dance. here's a piccy:

not a great one, but at least you can see her dress :flower: so hard to believe how beautiful and how grown up she is!!! can't believe it! well, enough of my rambling for now... :hug: and :dust:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7455.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mothercabbage

strawberry19 said:


> resisted the urge to test this morning arent i good :) feel a bit poopy today and my mouth tastes metaly and horrible ugh

sound good! FX are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## pk2of8

PS: MC and mojitogirly... i meant to say that now's really the time to go get those mojitos!!! i wanna go too!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

pk2of8 said:


> Good Morning my Ding Dong luvvies!! :hugs:
> 
> MC and mojitogirly...so sorry to hear about the :witch: for you-- great big :hug: to you both! but i'm glad to see you're already making plans!!
> 
> MC- i thought nobody wanted me to put the :witch: beside their names...just :bfp:s... lemme know and i'll update. i'm planning on editing the list a little later today too...making it more accurate to our regular dongers :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: strawberry19-- fx for you sweetie!
> 
> tink, i know what you mean about the arguing with dh...this cycle was bad for me and dh! arrrgghh...hopefully next time will go better. i'm planning on showing him my chart if (when) af shows up and showing him that it's not gonna happen if we don't do better on fertile days. hoping it will have some impact.
> 
> poppy, i'm thinking about trying the soy too...little nervous about it and not sure. we might get those twins (or more???? :dohh:) that way!! lol but it makes me nervous. i need to do a lot of research on it in the next couple of days to figure it out.
> 
> girlies, check out this thread for supplements for dh...this is where i found some good info...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/315730-information-increasing-sperm-count-mobility.html
> 
> so i'm getting a different supplement called FertilAid for men for my dh and probably also going to get a 2nd supplement that includes the maca root and some other stuff to see about increasing his *clears throat* ummm... desire :blush: (you were talking earlier about being a little devious with our dh's... eh well, i figure it can't hurt anything, and he did already agree to do it anyway...sorta... lol :dohh:)
> 
> let's see...what else was there....hmmm...that's all i can remember for now, but for the rest of us girlies, i like the new plans, and we're not all out yet!!! :hugs: fx for all of us!!! :winkwink:
> 
> for myself, i don't feel preggers at all. my chart on ff is a total mess though. it dotted out my cross hairs this morning when i put in my temp and changed my coverline. so now i have more temps above coverline than i did before but it's not sure anymore if i Ov'd. :dohh: good grief i know i ov'd though. no doubt for me on that. just my temps are wacky i suppose. i'm pretty positive i'm not, so didn't test yesterday or today. just going to wait until tues. if no af tues (which would shock me) then i'll test wed am.
> 
> sorry i wasn't on much yesterday sweeties...dd1 had her first high school homecoming dance. here's a piccy:
> 
> not a great one, but at least you can see her dress :flower: so hard to believe how beautiful and how grown up she is!!! can't believe it! well, enough of my rambling for now... :hug: and :dust:

aww DD looks gorgeous! great dress!!!!:happydance:
about soy....is the chance of twins increased with soy??? why you nervous??
as for the witch symbol, yeah go for it at the side of my name, she did me a favour this month! she came when i expected her and never left me hanging! surprisingly cheery today..xxxx


----------



## strawberry19

yeah im gonna test tomoro orning i have one cheapie left and got a frer in the post so hopefully that be here tuesday! oh and my nipples have gone a funny colour :S like purple nearly weird.. hopefully this is something or ive just turnt into a freak the last few days lol


----------



## mothercabbage

strawberry19 said:


> yeah im gonna test tomoro orning i have one cheapie left and got a frer in the post so hopefully that be here tuesday! oh and my nipples have gone a funny colour :S like purple nearly weird.. hopefully this is something or ive just turnt into a freak the last few days lol

every thing your saying sound sooooooo preggo to me.....id test now!!!!! pk why havent you tested yet? you girls are so good, i gotta learn to be like that next month!:dohh:


----------



## PJ32

pk2of8 said:


> PS: MC and mojitogirly... i meant to say that now's really the time to go get those mojitos!!! i wanna go too!!!!

ooooooh me too! if the witch comes definately going on a boozy brunch this month for my friends 30th. Mojitos all the way baby! :wine:

PK, your DD is so beautiful, you must be so proud of her, did you cry? I would have xx


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> aww DD looks gorgeous! great dress!!!!:happydance:
> about soy....is the chance of twins increased with soy??? why you nervous??
> as for the witch symbol, yeah go for it at the side of my name, she did me a favour this month! she came when i expected her and never left me hanging! surprisingly cheery today..xxxx

ok sweetie...will update the list...

i know what you mean about your mood tho... i'm always terribly agitated and upset. especially with the bfn's, but i always feel better once i get af. i guess just knowing that we can start over again. :hugs:


----------



## strawberry19

mothercabbage said:


> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> yeah im gonna test tomoro orning i have one cheapie left and got a frer in the post so hopefully that be here tuesday! oh and my nipples have gone a funny colour :S like purple nearly weird.. hopefully this is something or ive just turnt into a freak the last few days lol
> 
> every thing your saying sound sooooooo preggo to me.....id test now!!!!! pk why havent you tested yet? you girls are so good, i gotta learn to be like that next month!:dohh:Click to expand...

i want to test but ive already been pee a few times and its the only test ive got imn my house! il do it tomoro morning and update before work!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

FX for you Strawberry!!!! be sure to report back!

PK hoping for no more arguments during fertile times for us both lol Mind you, you might get your BFP this cycle still! Think thats a good idea about your chart. I cant say the same cause last month had no problem getting him going on fertile days. least I haven't got a +OPK yet. Love the photo, she looks lovely, bet you felt so proud :)

MC :hugs: upon :hugs: NOT glad the witch got you, but so pleased you know now and can move on. I'll be 'egging' you on this cycle! :rofl: xxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

hello girlie dongers how are we this afternoon????:hi::hi::hi:
had posted on here yest, but can't find which page as this bloody thread moves faster than s**t off a shovel!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: i saw that amy said i had a bucket sized fanny the cheeky moo :rofl::rofl::yellowcard: and that i was due to test with china and eesoja. anywho, whats new pussycats??? any hot gossip and more importantly is there any bfp's on the horizons??? hope all is well with u all hugs xxxxxxx
:hug::dust::hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

thats exactly it, im doing lots of research on soy today, if its all good ill start it tomorrow CD2.... cant wait for :sex: now....not done it for ages b/c of all the stress of testing but now i know to just wait until af is due, cant cope with all the bfn, at least if i test on af day (if :witch: ) dont show i know where im at!


----------



## strawberry19

i will do!! hope everyone else gets thier bfp's :) sorry to the ladies who got caught by the witch lots of luck next cycle xx


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> FX for you Strawberry!!!! be sure to report back!
> 
> PK hoping for no more arguments during fertile times for us both lol Mind you, you might get your BFP this cycle still! Think thats a good idea about your chart. I cant say the same cause last month had no problem getting him going on fertile days. least I haven't got a +OPK yet. Love the photo, she looks lovely, bet you felt so proud :)
> 
> MC :hugs: upon :hugs: NOT glad the witch got you, but so pleased you know now and can move on. I'll be 'egging' you on this cycle! :rofl: xxxxxx

:dust: and :dust: and more :dust: to you tink xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

i see some of u girls are trying pre-seed this cycle. i have been using conceive+ and soft cups. where did u get the pre-seed from?? and is as runny as conceive+?? xxxx


----------



## PJ32

Right off home, Dubai sucks the week is Sunday to Thursday booooo! But we still have a sunday roast so I am off to stick a chicken in the oven. Have a great evening and hope to see some great big juicy :BFP: s in the morning.

:dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww thanks MC :dust: :dust: and more :dust: for your new cycle honey!!!! xx


----------



## pk2of8

PJ32 said:


> oooooh me too! if the witch comes definately going on a boozy brunch this month for my friends 30th. Mojitos all the way baby! :wine:
> 
> PK, your DD is so beautiful, you must be so proud of her, did you cry? I would have xx

no, i didn't cry, but it was very hard not to! :hugs: i am very proud...mostly just worry about her making the right decisions and all. she's usually very good and hasn't had any major problems. i'm so thankful for that, but she's at that age where everything is an argument and boys are #1, so it's tough! :dohh:


----------



## Damita

aww DD looks so grown up :)


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> Good Morning my Ding Dong luvvies!! :hugs:
> 
> MC and mojitogirly...so sorry to hear about the :witch: for you-- great big :hug: to you both! but i'm glad to see you're already making plans!!
> 
> MC- i thought nobody wanted me to put the :witch: beside their names...just :bfp:s... lemme know and i'll update. i'm planning on editing the list a little later today too...making it more accurate to our regular dongers :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: strawberry19-- fx for you sweetie!
> 
> tink, i know what you mean about the arguing with dh...this cycle was bad for me and dh! arrrgghh...hopefully next time will go better. i'm planning on showing him my chart if (when) af shows up and showing him that it's not gonna happen if we don't do better on fertile days. hoping it will have some impact.
> 
> poppy, i'm thinking about trying the soy too...little nervous about it and not sure. we might get those twins (or more???? :dohh:) that way!! lol but it makes me nervous. i need to do a lot of research on it in the next couple of days to figure it out.
> 
> girlies, check out this thread for supplements for dh...this is where i found some good info...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/315730-information-increasing-sperm-count-mobility.html
> 
> so i'm getting a different supplement called FertilAid for men for my dh and probably also going to get a 2nd supplement that includes the maca root and some other stuff to see about increasing his *clears throat* ummm... desire :blush: (you were talking earlier about being a little devious with our dh's... eh well, i figure it can't hurt anything, and he did already agree to do it anyway...sorta... lol :dohh:)
> 
> let's see...what else was there....hmmm...that's all i can remember for now, but for the rest of us girlies, i like the new plans, and we're not all out yet!!! :hugs: fx for all of us!!! :winkwink:
> 
> for myself, i don't feel preggers at all. my chart on ff is a total mess though. it dotted out my cross hairs this morning when i put in my temp and changed my coverline. so now i have more temps above coverline than i did before but it's not sure anymore if i Ov'd. :dohh: good grief i know i ov'd though. no doubt for me on that. just my temps are wacky i suppose. i'm pretty positive i'm not, so didn't test yesterday or today. just going to wait until tues. if no af tues (which would shock me) then i'll test wed am.
> 
> sorry i wasn't on much yesterday sweeties...dd1 had her first high school homecoming dance. here's a piccy:
> 
> not a great one, but at least you can see her dress :flower: so hard to believe how beautiful and how grown up she is!!! can't believe it! well, enough of my rambling for now... :hug: and :dust:

Aww she's a cutie and loving the dress... they dont stop young forever to they? bless!! :kiss:

Yes i inboxed someone who had her BFP off Soy and we may get those twins :haha: Below is how it works

*Take the Soy early (say cd 2-5) you will have more follicles, releasing more eggs. If you take it later, (say cd 5-9) you will produce a stronger ovulation with a more mature egg. Be aware though, if you have regular cycles, Soy can change the length of the cycle you take it in, and possibly the following. Keep track of your ovulation using OPK's and BBT charting*

phoebe i got my Preseed off Amazon will be with me Tue/Wed will let you know if its runny :thumbup:

strawberry19 got everything crossed for you sweetie :hugs:

Oh bollox forgot what i was talking about now lmao :dohh:


----------



## eesoja81

phoebe said:


> i see some of u girls are trying pre-seed this cycle. i have been using conceive+ and soft cups. where did u get the pre-seed from?? and is as runny as conceive+?? xxxx

Hey, Phoebe-I got preseed off of babyhopes.com-it's def. not runny, think of hair gel...the silicone kind that's a bit slippery, but think-that's the best comparison I could think of-HAIR GEL :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning my Ding Dong luvvies!! :hugs:
> 
> MC and mojitogirly...so sorry to hear about the :witch: for you-- great big :hug: to you both! but i'm glad to see you're already making plans!!
> 
> MC- i thought nobody wanted me to put the :witch: beside their names...just :bfp:s... lemme know and i'll update. i'm planning on editing the list a little later today too...making it more accurate to our regular dongers :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: strawberry19-- fx for you sweetie!
> 
> tink, i know what you mean about the arguing with dh...this cycle was bad for me and dh! arrrgghh...hopefully next time will go better. i'm planning on showing him my chart if (when) af shows up and showing him that it's not gonna happen if we don't do better on fertile days. hoping it will have some impact.
> 
> poppy, i'm thinking about trying the soy too...little nervous about it and not sure. we might get those twins (or more???? :dohh:) that way!! lol but it makes me nervous. i need to do a lot of research on it in the next couple of days to figure it out.
> 
> girlies, check out this thread for supplements for dh...this is where i found some good info...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/315730-information-increasing-sperm-count-mobility.html
> 
> so i'm getting a different supplement called FertilAid for men for my dh and probably also going to get a 2nd supplement that includes the maca root and some other stuff to see about increasing his *clears throat* ummm... desire :blush: (you were talking earlier about being a little devious with our dh's... eh well, i figure it can't hurt anything, and he did already agree to do it anyway...sorta... lol :dohh:)
> 
> let's see...what else was there....hmmm...that's all i can remember for now, but for the rest of us girlies, i like the new plans, and we're not all out yet!!! :hugs: fx for all of us!!! :winkwink:
> 
> for myself, i don't feel preggers at all. my chart on ff is a total mess though. it dotted out my cross hairs this morning when i put in my temp and changed my coverline. so now i have more temps above coverline than i did before but it's not sure anymore if i Ov'd. :dohh: good grief i know i ov'd though. no doubt for me on that. just my temps are wacky i suppose. i'm pretty positive i'm not, so didn't test yesterday or today. just going to wait until tues. if no af tues (which would shock me) then i'll test wed am.
> 
> sorry i wasn't on much yesterday sweeties...dd1 had her first high school homecoming dance. here's a piccy:
> 
> not a great one, but at least you can see her dress :flower: so hard to believe how beautiful and how grown up she is!!! can't believe it! well, enough of my rambling for now... :hug: and :dust:
> 
> Aww she's a cutie and loving the dress... they dont stop young forever to they? bless!! :kiss:
> 
> Yes i inboxed someone who had her BFP off Soy and we may get those twins :haha: Below is how it works
> 
> *Take the Soy early (say cd 2-5) you will have more follicles, releasing more eggs. If you take it later, (say cd 5-9) you will produce a stronger ovulation with a more mature egg. Be aware though, if you have regular cycles, Soy can change the length of the cycle you take it in, and possibly the following. Keep track of your ovulation using OPK's and BBT charting*
> 
> phoebe i got my Preseed off Amazon will be with me Tue/Wed will let you know if its runny :thumbup:
> 
> strawberry19 got everything crossed for you sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Oh bollox forgot what i was talking about now lmao :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## poppy666

LOL MC i dread leaving the laptop for a bit cos i came back to 2 pages and my head went half way through posting :haha:


----------



## eesoja81

PK-your daughter looks beautiful-you seem to be such a proud mama:kiss:
~chiming in~re: the arguing w/DH-we've been actually getting along pretty well lately, he just DOESN't want to talk about all that goes along w/TTC-just wants things to go naturally. I asked him the other day if he wanted me to tell him whenever I poas, and he said he didn't care...just if I got a :bfp:-so I'm completely on my own for a :bfn:-THANK GOODNESS for you ladies!!!
MC & mojito-hey, I LOVE your PMA's-I feel the same way as you-an AF arriving on time isn't as horrible if you look at it as the beginning of your new cycle!
Poppy-an ill LO sucks-hopefully he's feeling better through today-sounds like you're taking good care of him : ). Oh, and you are SO not out yet, btw :kiss:


----------



## lupinerainbow

just a quick one cause i'm not allowed on here today cause OH had a huge stress about it but just to let you lot know still no sign of af just yet 2-3 days late now, not testing till wednesday now though! 


xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PJ32 said:


> Right off home, Dubai sucks the week is Sunday to Thursday booooo! But we still have a sunday roast so I am off to stick a chicken in the oven. Have a great evening and hope to see some great big juicy :BFP: s in the morning.
> 
> :dust::dust:

:( that does suck lol except the roast! MMMM enjoy! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lupinerainbow said:


> just a quick one cause i'm not allowed on here today cause OH had a huge stress about it but just to let you lot know still no sign of af just yet 2-3 days late now, not testing till wednesday now though!
> 
> 
> xxxx

lol me and DH had the same argument yesterday :hugs: Roll on Wednesday!!!!!!! x


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> just a quick one cause i'm not allowed on here today cause OH had a huge stress about it but just to let you lot know still no sign of af just yet 2-3 days late now, not testing till wednesday now though!
> 
> 
> xxxx

Good luck for wednesday sweetie :happydance: my dh dont mind at weekends when he home, he dont ask whats what just got him some supplements n told him to take them he said 'ok' lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> just a quick one cause i'm not allowed on here today cause OH had a huge stress about it but just to let you lot know still no sign of af just yet 2-3 days late now, not testing till wednesday now though!
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Good luck for wednesday sweetie :happydance: my dh dont mind at weekends when he home, he dont ask whats what just got him some supplements n told him to take them he said 'ok' lol xClick to expand...

If I'm not successful I think I'll try supplements for us both, really hope it helps you both this cycle Poppy x


----------



## mothercabbage

roast....... on! soy....researching! children..quiet, OH......... moaning im being mental about TTC, ha lol, he makes me laugh, just read that clomid increases your chances of twins, soy increases the chance of twins too but not as much as clomid, but on the downside of clomid, it drys your fluff, (low-no CM) so im thinking, soy from CD2-CD6 for me and see how we get on, 
that post is prob gobeldy gook...but i think i know what im saying :dohh: so if i take soy form CD2-CD6 when roughly will i O........?


----------



## eesoja81

I wish I could get DH to take even vitamins! Maybe I'll crush them up and put them in his juice-hmmm...


----------



## mrsamyrach

So guys tested this morning i think that is it please dont be offended but especially this month it has taken over my life again forever symptom spotting and fecking testing i swear i said i wouldnt do it no more x
so im gonna leave for a while and get back on track iyts hard seeing other people get their bfp after 3 months im not begrudging them its just hard xxx
so good luck to you and i hope u get everything u wish for in life xx



amy xxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

eesoja81 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> i see some of u girls are trying pre-seed this cycle. i have been using conceive+ and soft cups. where did u get the pre-seed from?? and is as runny as conceive+?? xxxx
> 
> Hey, Phoebe-I got preseed off of babyhopes.com-it's def. not runny, think of hair gel...the silicone kind that's a bit slippery, but think-that's the best comparison I could think of-HAIR GEL :haha:Click to expand...

thanks sweety xxx are u still planning on testing on the 20th or thereabouts??? xxxx


----------



## eesoja81

mc-I took it this month cd 4-8 (was supposed to be 3-7, but I couldn't get it that day) and I O'd 4-5 days early on cd 15 or 16-WAY stronger O, too.


----------



## eesoja81

phoebe said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> i see some of u girls are trying pre-seed this cycle. i have been using conceive+ and soft cups. where did u get the pre-seed from?? and is as runny as conceive+?? xxxx
> 
> Hey, Phoebe-I got preseed off of babyhopes.com-it's def. not runny, think of hair gel...the silicone kind that's a bit slippery, but think-that's the best comparison I could think of-HAIR GEL :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks sweety xxx are u still planning on testing on the 20th or thereabouts??? xxxxClick to expand...

Yes, mam! I really feel like giving in, b/c of what I'm feeling, but DH is going out of town, and I want to test while he is gone (if that makes any sense :wacko:)


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> roast....... on! soy....researching! children..quiet, OH......... moaning im being mental about TTC, ha lol, he makes me laugh, just read that clomid increases your chances of twins, soy increases the chance of twins too but not as much as clomid, but on the downside of clomid, it drys your fluff, (low-no CM) so im thinking, soy from CD2-CD6 for me and see how we get on,
> that post is prob gobeldy gook...but i think i know what im saying :dohh: so if i take soy form CD2-CD6 when roughly will i O........?

Im guessing CD11 like me MC... Gonna use OPKs from CD8 and charting just incase x


----------



## phoebe

mrsamyrach said:


> So guys tested this morning i think that is it please dont be offended but especially this month it has taken over my life again forever symptom spotting and fecking testing i swear i said i wouldnt do it no more x
> so im gonna leave for a while and get back on track iyts hard seeing other people get their bfp after 3 months im not begrudging them its just hard xxx
> so good luck to you and i hope u get everything u wish for in life xx
> 
> 
> 
> amy xxxxxx

hey hun, i know what u mean on thatrespect, seems unfair but we will have our moment hun xxx

anyways wanna slap ur legs for the bucket fanny comment!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

eesoja81 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> i see some of u girls are trying pre-seed this cycle. i have been using conceive+ and soft cups. where did u get the pre-seed from?? and is as runny as conceive+?? xxxx
> 
> Hey, Phoebe-I got preseed off of babyhopes.com-it's def. not runny, think of hair gel...the silicone kind that's a bit slippery, but think-that's the best comparison I could think of-HAIR GEL :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks sweety xxx are u still planning on testing on the 20th or thereabouts??? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, mam! I really feel like giving in, b/c of what I'm feeling, but DH is going out of town, and I want to test while he is gone (if that makes any sense :wacko:)Click to expand...

i really hear u lol, my resolve is starting to get the better of me hehehehe xxx


----------



## eesoja81

phoebe said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> i see some of u girls are trying pre-seed this cycle. i have been using conceive+ and soft cups. where did u get the pre-seed from?? and is as runny as conceive+?? xxxx
> 
> Hey, Phoebe-I got preseed off of babyhopes.com-it's def. not runny, think of hair gel...the silicone kind that's a bit slippery, but think-that's the best comparison I could think of-HAIR GEL :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks sweety xxx are u still planning on testing on the 20th or thereabouts??? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, mam! I really feel like giving in, b/c of what I'm feeling, but DH is going out of town, and I want to test while he is gone (if that makes any sense :wacko:)Click to expand...
> 
> i really hear u lol, my resolve is starting to get the better of me hehehehe xxxClick to expand...

We can do it! How are you feeling?


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> mc-I took it this month cd 4-8 (was supposed to be 3-7, but I couldn't get it that day) and I O'd 4-5 days early on cd 15 or 16-WAY stronger O, too.

You kept that one quiet i didnt even know you'd tried Soy or did i miss it? :haha: how much did you take sweetie? x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> So guys tested this morning i think that is it please dont be offended but especially this month it has taken over my life again forever symptom spotting and fecking testing i swear i said i wouldnt do it no more x
> so im gonna leave for a while and get back on track iyts hard seeing other people get their bfp after 3 months im not begrudging them its just hard xxx
> so good luck to you and i hope u get everything u wish for in life xx
> 
> 
> 
> amy xxxxxx

Your not out yet sweetie :hugs: but can totally understand where your coming from, must be very hard when like you say others getting their BFPs so quickly and you been trying for so long... maybe a break is a good thing, time to relax and try forget about the whole ttc for a bit, hey you never know you may come back with a BFP to announce, now that be amazing :happydance:

Look after yourself Amy & come find us when your ready :hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> So guys tested this morning i think that is it please dont be offended but especially this month it has taken over my life again forever symptom spotting and fecking testing i swear i said i wouldnt do it no more x
> so im gonna leave for a while and get back on track iyts hard seeing other people get their bfp after 3 months im not begrudging them its just hard xxx
> so good luck to you and i hope u get everything u wish for in life xx
> 
> 
> 
> amy xxxxxx

good luck and best wishes xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

yeah gonna give soy a go this month starting tomorrow, so how much? some ive read say 100mg others 120mg......so? and i take it for 5 days, at night so i ont have to suffer side effects....xx


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> mc-I took it this month cd 4-8 (was supposed to be 3-7, but I couldn't get it that day) and I O'd 4-5 days early on cd 15 or 16-WAY stronger O, too.
> 
> You kept that one quiet i didnt even know you'd tried Soy or did i miss it? :haha: how much did you take sweetie? xClick to expand...

I think I said something about it WAAY back (like the day before I started) SORRY :flower: I took 160mg/day for 5 days. It totally made a difference-I could feel O cramps 3 days before, my CP was way more open & lots more EWCM. I've been TRYING not to get too excited about how I'm feeling now :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Well im taking 3 tabs 40mg each = 120mg and just before i go bed, not a lot get any side effects only ov pain ( least you know its working) but if too strong drop the dose if no BFP next cycle.

Other side effect ive read is a bit of nausea but if taking before bed you'll probs not suffer as you be asleep... 

Im quite excited using it now tbh lol x some take 200mg wow thats a lot x


----------



## eesoja81

mothercabbage said:


> yeah gonna give soy a go this month starting tomorrow, so how much? some ive read say 100mg others 120mg......so? and i take it for 5 days, at night so i ont have to suffer side effects....xx

I heard all the way up to 200mg/day, so I went w/160mg. I didn't have any side effects, but have read of girls who said it made their stomach upset & headaches. I've only had headaches since after my O.


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ahh MrsAmy totally understand where you're coming from, gonna miss all those coments that make me chuckle though:haha: 

Defo come back and find us all when you're ready though:hug:


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> mc-I took it this month cd 4-8 (was supposed to be 3-7, but I couldn't get it that day) and I O'd 4-5 days early on cd 15 or 16-WAY stronger O, too.
> 
> You kept that one quiet i didnt even know you'd tried Soy or did i miss it? :haha: how much did you take sweetie? xClick to expand...
> 
> I think I said something about it WAAY back (like the day before I started) SORRY :flower: I took 160mg/day for 5 days. It totally made a difference-I could feel O cramps 3 days before, my CP was way more open & lots more EWCM. I've been TRYING not to get too excited about how I'm feeling now :kiss:Click to expand...

Soooooooooooooo lets get down to the nitty gritty here :haha: if you get a BFP this cycle is it cos you done the Soy or was that another cycle? x


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> mc-I took it this month cd 4-8 (was supposed to be 3-7, but I couldn't get it that day) and I O'd 4-5 days early on cd 15 or 16-WAY stronger O, too.
> 
> You kept that one quiet i didnt even know you'd tried Soy or did i miss it? :haha: how much did you take sweetie? xClick to expand...
> 
> I think I said something about it WAAY back (like the day before I started) SORRY :flower: I took 160mg/day for 5 days. It totally made a difference-I could feel O cramps 3 days before, my CP was way more open & lots more EWCM. I've been TRYING not to get too excited about how I'm feeling now :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Soooooooooooooo lets get down to the nitty gritty here :haha: if you get a BFP this cycle is it cos you done the Soy or was that another cycle? xClick to expand...

Since it's my 1st cycle of soy, I would attribute a BFP to the soy. HOWEVER, if I get a BFN, I am attributing all of the symptoms I'm having to the soy, SOOO...we'll see-I've certainly got my fx!!!


----------



## poppy666

I got my fingers crossed too for you sweetie :hug: just reading a thread about twins on it lol... now that be funny :haha:


----------



## phoebe

eesoja81 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> i see some of u girls are trying pre-seed this cycle. i have been using conceive+ and soft cups. where did u get the pre-seed from?? and is as runny as conceive+?? xxxx
> 
> Hey, Phoebe-I got preseed off of babyhopes.com-it's def. not runny, think of hair gel...the silicone kind that's a bit slippery, but think-that's the best comparison I could think of-HAIR GEL :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks sweety xxx are u still planning on testing on the 20th or thereabouts??? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, mam! I really feel like giving in, b/c of what I'm feeling, but DH is going out of town, and I want to test while he is gone (if that makes any sense :wacko:)Click to expand...
> 
> i really hear u lol, my resolve is starting to get the better of me hehehehe xxxClick to expand...
> 
> We can do it! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

not too bad thanks, still feel queasy at time and it does feel like something going on down there. but i could be over reading things. hope not tho. how are u??? hope alls well xxxx


----------



## eesoja81

phoebe-I'm well-still sore bbs since 4dpo and backache, but not much else today. Can't wait til testing day!!! Sorry your queasy:flower:


----------



## eesoja81

Poppy-I'm so sorry to have to go, but I have to be at work in 45 min & still have to take DD to the in-law's. Have a great rest of the day, & I'll try to get back on later tonight-hopefully it's not too late. 

Good luck to all of tomorrow am's testers!!!!!!!!


----------



## phoebe

eesoja81 said:


> phoebe-I'm well-still sore bbs since 4dpo and backache, but not much else today. Can't wait til testing day!!! Sorry your queasy:flower:

lets hope our symptons are a good sign fxd sweety xxxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Cya later sweetie xx


----------



## Damita

I'm still waiting to test but I am not feeling very hopeful, the cycle went crazy this month so unsure..


----------



## phoebe

hey poppy how are u hun?? had that 21 day prog test on fri, will be getting results this coming fri. so keep all ur bits crossed gor us please lol xxxx:flower:


----------



## poppy666

Deffo have my fingers crossed n everything else :happydance: is that to see if you ovulated this cycle? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MrsAmyrach, i get what you mean, but will miss you. Hope to see you again with some great news, have you spoken to your doc? can they offer any help? :hug: xxxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

Hey ladies:wave:

So, I have been catching up on the posts about Soy. I have found Soy at our local GNC. It has cranberry in it (I don't know if its supposed to or not) and it says its a dietary suppliment:shrug: It also says I take 2 pills a day and each pill is 100 mg. I could very well be reading this wrong:shrug:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Deffo have my fingers crossed n everything else :happydance: is that to see if you ovulated this cycle? x

thanks hun xx well yes and no, its to see if all is working prop. as it seems to tking forever to fall pregnant again after my mmc in january. but having said that i have been having all sorts of weird symptons going on this cycle. so maybe.....just maye things could work out. am due to test with china and eesoja on the 20th xxxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Well :dust::dust::dust: i be testing 20th too if af isnt here :thumbup: i actually think that is my due date tbh cos im counting from 1st full day of full flow x


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> Hey ladies:wave:
> 
> So, I have been catching up on the posts about Soy. I have found Soy at our local GNC. It has cranberry in it (I don't know if its supposed to or not) and it says its a dietary suppliment:shrug: It also says I take 2 pills a day and each pill is 100 mg. I could very well be reading this wrong:shrug:

hi lovely how areu doing?? soz this isnt about the soy, just wantedto know if ur planning to test on the 20th or thereabouts. hope alls good with u hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Well :dust::dust::dust: i be testing 20th too if af isnt here :thumbup: i actually think that is my due date tbh cos im counting from 1st full fay of full flow x

woohoo team testing i like it!!!!!!!:dust::dust::test::dust::dust:


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies:wave:
> 
> So, I have been catching up on the posts about Soy. I have found Soy at our local GNC. It has cranberry in it (I don't know if its supposed to or not) and it says its a dietary suppliment:shrug: It also says I take 2 pills a day and each pill is 100 mg. I could very well be reading this wrong:shrug:
> 
> hi lovely how areu doing?? soz this isnt about the soy, just wantedto know if ur planning to test on the 20th or thereabouts. hope alls good with u hun xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm doing pretty good Phoebe!!...How are you??
I got my dollar store tests ready!!!:thumbup:


----------



## PJ32

mrsamyrach said:


> So guys tested this morning i think that is it please dont be offended but especially this month it has taken over my life again forever symptom spotting and fecking testing i swear i said i wouldnt do it no more x
> so im gonna leave for a while and get back on track iyts hard seeing other people get their bfp after 3 months im not begrudging them its just hard xxx
> so good luck to you and i hope u get everything u wish for in life xx
> 
> 
> 
> amy xxxxxx

Hay mrsamyrach, you and your dirty sense of humour will be sorely missed, hope the break will do you the power of good. Its been a tricky cycle what with your grandad :hug: Come back soon with good news xx take care


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey everyone sorry for the BFNs :-( Hoping this month is more successful


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies:wave:
> 
> So, I have been catching up on the posts about Soy. I have found Soy at our local GNC. It has cranberry in it (I don't know if its supposed to or not) and it says its a dietary suppliment:shrug: It also says I take 2 pills a day and each pill is 100 mg. I could very well be reading this wrong:shrug:
> 
> hi lovely how areu doing?? soz this isnt about the soy, just wantedto know if ur planning to test on the 20th or thereabouts. hope alls good with u hun xxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing pretty good Phoebe!!...How are you??
> I got my dollar store tests ready!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

i'm good tyvm xxx still having mad symptons. and iam totally tooled up for testing hehehehe xxxxxx


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies:wave:
> 
> So, I have been catching up on the posts about Soy. I have found Soy at our local GNC. It has cranberry in it (I don't know if its supposed to or not) and it says its a dietary suppliment:shrug: It also says I take 2 pills a day and each pill is 100 mg. I could very well be reading this wrong:shrug:
> 
> hi lovely how areu doing?? soz this isnt about the soy, just wantedto know if ur planning to test on the 20th or thereabouts. hope alls good with u hun xxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing pretty good Phoebe!!...How are you??
> I got my dollar store tests ready!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm good tyvm xxx still having mad symptons. and iam totally tooled up for testing hehehehe xxxxxxClick to expand...

TBH...I have a gut feeling its going to be a bfn...I have no symptoms & I just think I'm out for this month


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies:wave:
> 
> So, I have been catching up on the posts about Soy. I have found Soy at our local GNC. It has cranberry in it (I don't know if its supposed to or not) and it says its a dietary suppliment:shrug: It also says I take 2 pills a day and each pill is 100 mg. I could very well be reading this wrong:shrug:
> 
> hi lovely how areu doing?? soz this isnt about the soy, just wantedto know if ur planning to test on the 20th or thereabouts. hope alls good with u hun xxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing pretty good Phoebe!!...How are you??
> I got my dollar store tests ready!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm good tyvm xxx still having mad symptons. and iam totally tooled up for testing hehehehe xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> TBH...I have a gut feeling its going to be a bfn...I have no symptoms & I just think I'm out for this monthClick to expand...

i keep thinking that too hun, i just think i over-read every niggle and tweak gong and then end up bitterly disappointed. well i shall be keeping everything crossed for us all that are still in xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies:wave:
> 
> So, I have been catching up on the posts about Soy. I have found Soy at our local GNC. It has cranberry in it (I don't know if its supposed to or not) and it says its a dietary suppliment:shrug: It also says I take 2 pills a day and each pill is 100 mg. I could very well be reading this wrong:shrug:
> 
> hi lovely how areu doing?? soz this isnt about the soy, just wantedto know if ur planning to test on the 20th or thereabouts. hope alls good with u hun xxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing pretty good Phoebe!!...How are you??
> I got my dollar store tests ready!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm good tyvm xxx still having mad symptons. and iam totally tooled up for testing hehehehe xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> TBH...I have a gut feeling its going to be a bfn...I have no symptoms & I just think I'm out for this monthClick to expand...
> 
> i keep thinking that too hun, i just think i over-read every niggle and tweak gong and then end up bitterly disappointed. well i shall be keeping everything crossed for us all that are still in xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::flower::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Phoebe:hugs:....I'm gonna work on that PMA of mine


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies:wave:
> 
> So, I have been catching up on the posts about Soy. I have found Soy at our local GNC. It has cranberry in it (I don't know if its supposed to or not) and it says its a dietary suppliment:shrug: It also says I take 2 pills a day and each pill is 100 mg. I could very well be reading this wrong:shrug:
> 
> hi lovely how areu doing?? soz this isnt about the soy, just wantedto know if ur planning to test on the 20th or thereabouts. hope alls good with u hun xxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing pretty good Phoebe!!...How are you??
> I got my dollar store tests ready!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm good tyvm xxx still having mad symptons. and iam totally tooled up for testing hehehehe xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> TBH...I have a gut feeling its going to be a bfn...I have no symptoms & I just think I'm out for this monthClick to expand...

i keep thinking that too, as i always over-read every tweak and niggle. then end up being bitterly disappointed. well xxxxlll-gl to us all that are still in. :hugs::hugs::flower::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies:wave:
> 
> So, I have been catching up on the posts about Soy. I have found Soy at our local GNC. It has cranberry in it (I don't know if its supposed to or not) and it says its a dietary suppliment:shrug: It also says I take 2 pills a day and each pill is 100 mg. I could very well be reading this wrong:shrug:
> 
> hi lovely how areu doing?? soz this isnt about the soy, just wantedto know if ur planning to test on the 20th or thereabouts. hope alls good with u hun xxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing pretty good Phoebe!!...How are you??
> I got my dollar store tests ready!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm good tyvm xxx still having mad symptons. and iam totally tooled up for testing hehehehe xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> TBH...I have a gut feeling its going to be a bfn...I have no symptoms & I just think I'm out for this monthClick to expand...
> 
> i keep thinking that too hun, i just think i over-read every niggle and tweak gong and then end up bitterly disappointed. well i shall be keeping everything crossed for us all that are still in xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::flower::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Phoebe:hugs:....I'm gonna work on that PMA of mineClick to expand...

no problemo, we all get like that at times xxx always around if u need to vent hun xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hi girls, 

I can't believe i finally got to the last page. By the time i finished reading one, another was created!!! Maaaaad!!

MC and Mojito i'm sorry the witch got you, keep going girls. MC i've been doing the smep this cycle but never got a +opk. I also used conceive+ and softcups. I might try soy too.

Pk, daughter looks gorgeous, you must be proud.

Amy, i do understand, i wish you all the best and pls come back when you are ready.

Phoebe, i used pre-seed before now i'm using concieve+ because it's a bigger pack for less money. I have to say they are both quite runny. 

Poppy and Coral, i'm with you, af due tue or wed, i might test on thu am. Hope Korben is okay, terrible stuff with that teething biscuit. 

China girl, hope LO doing fine.

Tink and Pk, TTC makes people a bit tense, sorry you have rows with OH. When i started my cycle i sat down with OH and explained the smep method for him, what and when we would be b'd. He totally understands the importance of it now and getting on very well. Touch wood! Although, he said NO to coming to the Fertiliy Show with me straight! 

Strawberry, good luck let us know. 

Did i miss anyone????? Oh god!!! sorry about that!!

Guess what???? I read my horoscope in a magazine today for the month and it said plenty of love and the news of pregnancy is expected. LOL We'll see next week. 

Still no sore boobs for me, very tired tho and something is going on down there. Exciting!

Hope everyone having a lovely sunday!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I can't believe i finally got to the last page. By the time i finished reading one, another was created!!! Maaaaad!!
> 
> MC and Mojito i'm sorry the witch got you, keep going girls. MC i've been doing the smep this cycle but never got a +opk. I also used conceive+ and softcups. I might try soy too.
> 
> Pk, daughter looks gorgeous, you must be proud.
> 
> Amy, i do understand, i wish you all the best and pls come back when you are ready.
> 
> Phoebe, i used pre-seed before now i'm using concieve+ because it's a bigger pack for less money. I have to say they are both quite runny.
> 
> Poppy and Coral, i'm with you, af due tue or wed, i might test on thu am. Hope Korben is okay, terrible stuff with that teething biscuit.
> 
> China girl, hope LO doing fine.
> 
> Tink and Pk, TTC makes people a bit tense, sorry you have rows with OH. When i started my cycle i sat down with OH and explained the smep method for him, what and when we would be b'd. He totally understands the importance of it now and getting on very well. Touch wood! Although, he said NO to coming to the Fertiliy Show with me straight!
> 
> Strawberry, good luck let us know.
> 
> Did i miss anyone????? Oh god!!! sorry about that!!
> 
> Guess what???? I read my horoscope in a magazine today for the month and it said plenty of love and the news of pregnancy is expected. LOL We'll see next week.
> 
> Still no sore boobs for me, very tired tho and something is going on down there. Exciting!
> 
> Hope everyone having a lovely sunday!! xxxxxxxxxxxx

hi baby, thanks for the info hun, still have some conceive+ left so will continue using that and will asses the situation afterwards. well done u on gettnig thru all the pages, its blooming hard work isnt it:rofl::rofl:
that sounds promising ur horoscope and things going on with u. when are u due to test??? hugs xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hi Babydream, so sweet of you to try and include us ALL! Sounding great for you, fx and good luck for test day. 

As for the arguing, I think that really what I need to do, sit down with DH and explain exactly when we need to BD. Since we have BD'ed everyother day anyway, and I haven't O'd yet I think I'll try the SMEP. So I just need to got for it extra on o day and 3 days after, that right? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe and China, don't think I have even said hello today. Think I missed Damita and Coral today too. Sorry hunny's, just trying to pay less attention to computer and more to DH who has been sulking lol xxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Phoebe and China, don't think I have even said hello today. Think I missed Damita and Coral today too. Sorry hunny's, just trying to pay less attention to computer and more to DH who has been sulking lol xxxxxxx

awwww hunny, men eh?? such funny creatures. i dont think they get what we go thru in our quest for that elusive bfp xxxx


ps helllooooooooooo :winkwink: hope u are well hugs xxxx


----------



## babydream

Yes Tink, b'd every other day from cd8, start opk from cd10 when you get a +opk b'd that day and two days in a row after, then skip one day and b'd one more day. Hope it'll help hun, use your mooncup + preseed if you can. 

I don't think anybody blames you for not sitting by the laptop all day, we don't want any revenge at ov time do we?????

Phoebe, i think i'll wait with testing until thursday morning if af doesn't come on wed. 

Xfactor again later on and Desperate Housewives starts tonight too!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

So I'm CD11, have done every other day since CD7. I tend to O about CD12/13. Opks getting a little more positive. So I'm on track right? Yay :) Right I'll go warn DH lol if its still neg tonight he can have the night off :rofl: better go pee on that OPK lol Thanks hun x


----------



## phoebe

right girls goona sign off now. just gonna have me roast duck. take care sweetys, so i will catch up with u all laters hugs xxxxxx

:hug::dust::hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

evening girls, hope your all well, soon be testing time for a few..FX and :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## natalies1982

good evening ladies

feel like i dont get a chance on here much lately been so bloody busy feel like i have no idea what is going on with u guys :(

how is everyone? anyone done any more tests?

AF is due 2morrow ive got pains but also got tingly boobs again so not sure what is going on esp as i had BFN on friday with a ebay test. 

got alot going on here at the mo, we may be moving house which is great as means more room but not great when u have a son with aspergers who dont like change. also was up at london on friday as my daughter has a couple of problems so was at great ormond street, next week ive got 2 app's for my younger son to do with his speach and behaviour least it will take my mind of things if AF does come.

hope u have al had a good weekend we have been at a party today so roll on bedtime (after x factor :) )


----------



## natalies1982

MC did the :witch: get u hun xx


----------



## mothercabbage

natalies1982 said:


> MC did the :witch: get u hun xx

she did indeed but its ok, im quite relieved she never left me waiting, id tested waaaay too much and kept getting bfn so i knew i was out, just had to wait for :witch: to come, so you moving? i hate moving house i dont want to do that for a long long time! good luck! xx


----------



## natalies1982

aww hun im sorry but like u say least its here so u can think about next month when its late i think its even worse as ur not sure if u are or not hugs anyway hun xx

yeh we need 4 bedrooms due to my eldest sons problems we r HA so doing a swop with someone who has a 4/5 bedroom house we r currently in a 3. would make life less stressful but obv need to deal with the stress of getting my eldest son prepared for the move as he dont cope with change at all when we viewed the house last week he cried when we came home :(

good luck for ur nxt cycle hun xx


----------



## mothercabbage

natalies1982 said:


> aww hun im sorry but like u say least its here so u can think about next month when its late i think its even worse as ur not sure if u are or not hugs anyway hun xx
> 
> yeh we need 4 bedrooms due to my eldest sons problems we r HA so doing a swop with someone who has a 4/5 bedroom house we r currently in a 3. would make life less stressful but obv need to deal with the stress of getting my eldest son prepared for the move as he dont cope with change at all when we viewed the house last week he cried when we came home :(
> 
> good luck for ur nxt cycle hun xx

thanx, we moved into a 3 bed house just over a year ago, it was a nightmare, the whole house was nicotine stained, it was very orange and smelly, only just finishing the decorating now! so much time and money needed when you move houses! so :hug: and luck!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hi Natalie, my 6 year old has aspergers also, so i totally understand what you mean! Gonna be so much better for you with the extra room and stuff, but huge stress too. :hugs: We need to move to a bigger place but its for those reasons were holding of for a year or two. 

As for me, I'm waiting to O. DH is being sulky and moody so i'm hoping he snaps out of it tomorrow when we actually need to BD.

FX for you tomorrow hope af stays away. Will you test in the morning? x


----------



## pk2of8

good afternoon/evening girls! :hugs: 

amy hun, i don't know if you'll be back on to read these, but if you do, i wanted to say that i cannot imagine how hard this has been for you. you have really brightened up the days for me and this thread. it has been wonderful coming on and knowing i have your support along with the other dingers. you understand the trials of this whole venture better than most people, and it has been a blessing to me to get to know you a little. :hugs: i am sorry that you feel like you need to be away, but i do understand the need to step away from certain situations for a while. i hope you come back soon... i will miss you, and so will the other girlies!! :kiss:

dh's, oh's...MEN. *BIG sigh* they're such work sometimes, but they complain about us girls!!! :dohh: i try to tell my dh (about being on bnb) that it's just "girl talk" and no different from all the ridiculous little "man" messages he exchanges with his buddies every day. ....that doesn't sound right...i guess i should clarify that a little bit...my dh is deaf, so he uses text messaging (cell phone) to communicate with his mates all the time. but b/c texting is something you can do ALL the time (mostly) it's not like most guys where they talk on the phone and then hang up and are done for the day or whatever...so they carry on conversations ALL the time. so i have to tell my dh that bnb is like that for me with you girls. plus, we're in a new town, so i don't have any girlfriends here yet. so tough. i'm not giving you girlies up! :hugs: and my dh hates (HATES) the idea of having to regulate or schedule :sex: but he's going to have to suck it up and deal with it or we're never going to get preggers. that's why i'm going to show him my chart after i get af. (watch me get my bfp now even tho i don't believe it will happen this time b/c i'm talking in absolutes and God would see fit just so i have to eat my words...but that's ok...i would take that too:haha:) 

anyway, ok on to researching about soy... did somebody ask me why that makes me nervous..??? i think so...maybe it was MC?? sorry i can't remember from this morning or what page it's on...anyway, it makes me nervous, b/c i don't like taking things that might change how my body works. i'm ok with supplements and i know the soy is really just that, but it affects Ov, and i think i don't have any problems with Ov. i'm pretty sure anyway. :wacko: :wacko: ahhhhh who knows!!!! i guess i don't want to mess up my Ov if i don't have any problems with it, and i worry that it will have some other affect later for me. i don't know...hence need to research :winkwink: BUT i don't have any problems at all giving dh stuff to help :spermy: or increase his :sex: drive :rofl::rofl: i'm all about altering HIS stuff!!! :haha::haha::happydance::kiss:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hmm I just changed one of my temps that i wasn't sure of on FF and now it's saying possibly triphasic on day 25, so maybe just maybe:shrug: In any case my pma has made a return.

if implantation didn't take place til day 25 then the preg test I did wouldn't have picked it up, oh boy I hope I'm not heading for a fall


----------



## pk2of8

Daisys_mummy said:


> Hmm I just changed one of my temps that i wasn't sure of on FF and now it's saying possibly tiphasic on day 25, so maybe just maybe:shrug: In any case my pma has made a return.
> 
> if implantation didn't take place til day 25 then the preg test I did wouldn't have picked it up, oh boy I hope I'm not heading for a fall

even without the possible triphasic pattern, i think your chart is looking excellent sweetie!!! fx and :dust: for you hun...maybe you'll get that :bfp: in the next couple of days!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol PK I'll have to use that man talk one. My DH is not one for social calls and texts, he just talks to EVERYONE, EXCESSIVELY. Like the milk man knocks for his money and before you know it, DH is out discussing his milk float and the recession. Then he goes into work, and comes home an hour late cause he's been discussing paint and light fittings with a builder just for fun. And currently is HOGGING the TV, with something dry and boring. Well what else am I to do eh? especially when your all so nice!!! Anyhow, he's got the night off BD. No positive OPK and we dtd last night. Bet ya anything, he will be trying it on in bed cause he doesn't have to lol


----------



## poppy666

What does tiphasic mean? sorry im thick but proud :haha: lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Daisys_mummy said:


> Hmm I just changed one of my temps that i wasn't sure of on FF and now it's saying possibly tiphasic on day 25, so maybe just maybe:shrug: In any case my pma has made a return.
> 
> if implantation didn't take place til day 25 then the preg test I did wouldn't have picked it up, oh boy I hope I'm not heading for a fall

:happydance::happydance: Looking goooooooood!!!!!!! Will you test tomorrow? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Poppy, well it means the chart shows three levels of temps. First being the lower pre O temps, next being higher after O temps, and the third phase...even higher after implantation! Its certainly a good sign, but not conclusive x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink, so near the end ie a few days when the temp drops thats nothing to worry about then?


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Oh Tinx, I don't know hun, I'd convinced myself that af was coming and that my temps were good coz I've started putting the heating on in the morning's.

I really don't know what to think now, oh bloody hell


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> What does tiphasic mean? sorry im thick but proud :haha: lol

that's ok poppy...:kiss: you're thick and i'm VERY gullible...fall for most anything that gets thrown at me. :dohh: ah well, anyway a "triphasic pattern" on a temping chart is when you have a 2nd rise in temps after Ov has been detected which can indicate implantation. some women who are not pg get the triphasic pattern, and not a lot of women get the triphasic pattern either. so in that sense, it's like a lot of other pg "symptoms" that it's not necessarily a symptom of pg. HOWEVER, if you do have it, you are something like 160% more likely to be preggers than not to be. so in that sense, i think it's a more reliable sign than an implantation dip in temps or implantation bleeding which is actually pretty rare. does that make sense??:dohh::kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Poppy, well it means the chart shows three levels of temps. First being the lower pre O temps, next being higher after O temps, and the third phase...even higher after implantation! Its certainly a good sign, but not conclusive x

:thumbup: great explanation tink!!! see....this is why i am NOT a teacher :rofl: i make everything too complicated!!! :rofl::haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello Ding Dongers...


Mrsamy just in case you'll double around I pmed you. Miss you hun. Take care. Return soon.:hug:

AF showed early. :growlmad: What in the world? Anyhow I'm out for this month.

May have a pitstop which will cause me to postpone ttc. Will update you ladies about it soon. I'm trying to stay positive.

If I am to continue <praying praying praying> then I think I will trying OPK. My cycle seems like she wants to get screwy so I can't rely on simple methods of tracking anymore.:dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol PK I'll have to use that man talk one. My DH is not one for social calls and texts, he just talks to EVERYONE, EXCESSIVELY. Like the milk man knocks for his money and before you know it, DH is out discussing his milk float and the recession. Then he goes into work, and comes home an hour late cause he's been discussing paint and light fittings with a builder just for fun. And currently is HOGGING the TV, with something dry and boring. Well what else am I to do eh? especially when your all so nice!!! Anyhow, he's got the night off BD. No positive OPK and we dtd last night. Bet ya anything, he will be trying it on in bed cause he doesn't have to lol

yes, i think men by nature have a double standard expectation about us girls. they live one way and do one thing, and expect us to be a totally different way or the opposite of the way they are. and God forbid we don't give them 100% of our attention all the time!!! good Lord! may as well go an hang yourself! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yep i get it now :kiss: Thank you too :hugs: I really hope i dont starting bugging dongers when i do this next week :haha:

So 7am every morning is ok isnt it x


----------



## pk2of8

Regalpeas said:


> Hello Ding Dongers...
> 
> 
> Mrsamy just in case you'll double around I pmed you. Miss you hun. Take care. Return soon.:hug:
> 
> AF showed early. :growlmad: What in the world? Anyhow I'm out for this month.
> 
> May have a pitstop which will cause me to postpone ttc. Will update you ladies about it soon. I'm trying to stay positive.
> 
> If I am to continue <praying praying praying> then I think I will trying OPK. My cycle seems like she wants to get screwy so I can't rely on simple methods of tracking anymore.:dohh:

oh i'm sorry to hear that sweetie...hope everything works out ok for you hun. :hugs: will be praying for the best for you! sorry to hear about af...grrrrr... she's really been nasty to several girls this time around i think. ah well, on to the next round! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Thanks Tink, so near the end ie a few days when the temp drops thats nothing to worry about then?

Usually wont drop till the actual day af comes, so like I said, its a great sign, but not at all conclusive since they might be higher cause you added another blanket, put the heating on etc... Some women find their temps drop gradually before af though, plumeting on af day. Like mine last month :cry:

Awww daisys mum, PMA girly :thumbup: I'm rooting for ya!


----------



## poppy666

Regalpeas said:


> Hello Ding Dongers...
> 
> 
> Mrsamy just in case you'll double around I pmed you. Miss you hun. Take care. Return soon.:hug:
> 
> AF showed early. :growlmad: What in the world? Anyhow I'm out for this month.
> 
> May have a pitstop which will cause me to postpone ttc. Will update you ladies about it soon. I'm trying to stay positive.
> 
> If I am to continue <praying praying praying> then I think I will trying OPK. My cycle seems like she wants to get screwy so I can't rely on simple methods of tracking anymore.:dohh:

Hey sweetie hope whatever it is get sorted & you can carry on ttc :hugs: so sorry about the :witch: arriving early, how rude!!! :growlmad:

Big :hug: xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Yep i get it now :kiss: Thank you too :hugs: I really hope i dont starting bugging dongers when i do this next week :haha:
> 
> So 7am every morning is ok isnt it x

yep sure will be fine sweetie. so long as you don't get up and move around first and get a good 3 hours sleep before that. :hugs: and don't worry about asking questions hunni...that's why we're here! :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Yep i get it now :kiss: Thank you too :hugs: I really hope i dont starting bugging dongers when i do this next week :haha:
> 
> So 7am every morning is ok isnt it x
> 
> yep sure will be fine sweetie. so long as you don't get up and move around first and get a good 3 hours sleep before that. :hugs: and don't worry about asking questions hunni...that's why we're here! :kiss:Click to expand...

FX Korben dont wake before 7am, but i have a feeling its not going to run smoothly :haha: ahh well i can only but try & hope im not woken beforehand xx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy this is my first month temping and look at me getting all excited over a bloody chart:rofl::rofl:

10 days to implant seems like a long time to me though:shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hi Regal, awwww hope nothing serious hun? :hug: well keep us posted, and sorry the witch got ya.

PK glad I'm not alone lol Told DH that the other TTC dads here are the same, and he's gotta zip it and comply :rofl:

On that note, I'm going to bed. Early I know, but not felt too well today and need to build up strength to OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

NIGHTY NIGHTY DING DONGERS! Hope tomorrow brings something nice for our ladies waiting for BFP's xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Poppy this is my first month temping and look at me getting all excited over a bloody chart:rofl::rofl:
> 
> 10 days to implant seems like a long time to me though:shrug:

I be a nightmare coming on here... whats this, whats that you be all telling me to shut the hell up :haha:

Impantation takes 6-12 days or between 20-24 days through your cycle so they say :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Daisys_mummy said:


> Poppy this is my first month temping and look at me getting all excited over a bloody chart:rofl::rofl:
> 
> 10 days to implant seems like a long time to me though:shrug:

6-12 days is the range hun, 7-10 the usual. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> Poppy this is my first month temping and look at me getting all excited over a bloody chart:rofl::rofl:
> 
> 10 days to implant seems like a long time to me though:shrug:
> 
> I be a nightmare coming on here... whats this, whats that you be all telling me to shut the hell up :haha:
> 
> Impantation takes 6-12 days or between 20-24 days through your cycle so they say :hugs:Click to expand...

Ask away honey, I like being helpful if i can x


----------



## poppy666

Night Tink hope your feeling better tomorrow, sweet dreams :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

g'night tink sweetie...hopefully we'll get our dh's sorted out this time. they don't have a choice about it!! :haha:

poppy, don't worry too much about if korben wakes you up early. my first week or 2 was very up and down with times, just trying to get my body used to doing it. i think it'll be fine once you get the hang of it! :kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

dh wants to take the kids downtown to walk around a bit so he's making me get off... *grumble and complain* if i miss you girls b/c you'll be going to bed soon, then sweet :baby: dreams and lots of :dust: to you! :hugs: and i'll catch ya tomorrow! :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i be fine with the help of all my lovely dongers :thumbup: enjoy rest of your day with your family sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Night Tink! Feel better.

Pk2,I think you are so right with the double standards and men. It can be very frustrating at times, but they say we have our own issues. I don't see very many from myself.:blush::shrug:

Thanks everyone for the support! I may not be around more than usual for the next week or so. There's so much going on. I need to focus and pray hard. I'm fine but it's DH who needs the support right now. I mentioned it in more detail in my ttc journal. I just don't want to type it everywhere when things are still pending.

Anyhoo, OH boy I can imagine coming back and trying to read all the threads.:haha:

You ladies keep at it (of course you all don't need any encouragement from me).:rofl::sex::rofl:

Baby wishes to all of you! DING DONGERS WILL GET more BFPs!!! VERY SOON!:winkwink:


:dust:




.


----------



## Regalpeas

Enjoy Pk2!


----------



## poppy666

Regalpeas said:


> Night Tink! Feel better.
> 
> Pk2,I think you are so right with the double standards and men. It can be very frustrating at times, but they say we have our own issues. I don't see very many from myself.:blush::shrug:
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support! I may not be around more than usual for the next week or so. There's so much going on. I need to focus and pray hard. I'm fine but it's DH who needs the support right now. I mentioned it in more detail in my ttc journal. I just don't want to type it everywhere when things are still pending.
> 
> Anyhoo, OH boy I can imagine coming back and trying to read all the threads.:haha:
> 
> You ladies keep at it (of course you all don't need any encouragement from me).:rofl::sex::rofl:
> 
> Baby wishes to all of you! DING DONGERS WILL GET more BFPs!!! VERY SOON!:winkwink:
> 
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .

You just get sorted sweetie, we'll all be here when you get back BFP's or not :hugs: We wont be hard to find 'Team Ding Dong Shagging into November' we'll stand out :rofl:

Take care Regalpeas :hug:


----------



## coral11680

Evening ladies,

My Mum and Dad have been over this afternoon/evening for a lovely roast and apple pie and ice cream! (so stuffed now)!

Just took me a good half hour to read through what I've missed, hehe

PK your DD is beautiful, did she enjoy her homecoming?

My kids have just gone to bed:thumbup: 

I'm trying not to test til Wednesday (AFdue) or Thursday, lets see if I have the will power even though I know it will be BFN, I still cant help myself:haha:

Not sure whether to try the soy, will need a think about that, but think I might need the preseed as noticed I didn't have any EWCM this cycle:shrug: not sure before that as didnt look for it.

Good luck to everyone testing in the morning have my fingers crossed for you!:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

They say drinking grapefruit helps ewcm, but im trying that much this month im not doing that cos i hate grapefruit :haha:

FX for wednesday sweetie xxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy I'll gladly help you with any charting questions, thats if I can, I can be a bit dumb at times:rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Im dumb all the time so we'll be fine :rofl: aww Thanks :hugs: was going to do it cycle but got side tracked, but seen as im on a baby mission next cycle im trying nearly everything lol x


----------



## babydream

good evening girls,

How is everyone?? I need help. I'm having my usual bloody migraine but as i'm in tww af due on tue-wed, i can't take anything but paracetamol which i did. Anyone has any tips how to get rid of the killer *******???? 

PS. I'm having serious twinges girls, i hope it's not just trapped wind!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

All i do when i get my migraines is anadin n if im lucky go to bed otherwise suffer :cry:

I hate getting the aura before the migraine, god how many times ive dumped shopping trolley cos i cant see or pulled car over for 10 mins grrrrrrrrrrr, do you get that? x

Twinges like cramps?


----------



## babydream

I know sweety, i'm terrified of them and i end up throwing up all night and can't get out of bed. Doesn't anadin contain ibuprofen, can we take it? Is that better than paracetamol? 

Twinges likes i'm being poked with huge needles. Really sharp, i actually shouted it hurt so much.

xxxxxxx


----------



## jenb

hey guys just an update!
im 11 dpo ive been having headaches, on off cramping that feels like AF and slight nausea since yesterday im also constipated since 8 or 9dpo

when i went for a pee earlier i notices a tiny amount of light pink spotting on the toilet paper but when i wiped again it was gone and ive been checking again all day and nothing! i thought that was strange plus its something i havent had before so im taking it as a good sign! my CM is also very wet and its white and creamy, all hpt's have been neg so far...

only 2 days left to go!!


----------



## poppy666

Ive always taken anadin extra apart from when im on the blood thinners cos there's asprin in it... but paracetamol would never get rid of my migraines.

Ohhh dunno about the sharp pains like that tho hmmmm id keep an eye on it sweetie, all ive had is cramping but thats even gone now apart from backache im fine x


----------



## poppy666

Jenb FX for you very good signs & loads of :dust::dust::dust: sounds like implantation bleed to me but im not up to scratch with that info, never happened to me in any of my PGs...

You testing tomorrow or waiting now? xx


----------



## babydream

I'm sometimes lucky and i catch it just at the beginning. I take 1000mg paracetamol quickly + 4head and OH massages it until it stops. But it's really rare. It it gets me at work, i'm dead for the day and night. I went to the doctors with it and i got some really strong tablets to take in case i have a migrain attack but i'm scared to take it now. I better ask if i can but i doubt it. 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

To be honest think your only allowed to take paracetamol when PG so better stay off those till you know either way :hugs:


----------



## jenb

i had a pack full of cheapie dip urine tests, i used one yesterday it was neg i went to use one today and i only had 1 left! i didnt realise i was such a poas addict lol so i didnt use it today im gonna use it in the morning

just wondering - do the cheapies ever give positives before AF is due?


----------



## charmedlassie

mothercabbage said:


> well guess what :bfn: for me too with a superdrug test too, there is no way it wouldnt show with one of them, so im out, pics below are all of the same test just in diff lights and casing open....ah well, only 2 weeks until O(roughly) then down to :sex: again!!! 4 week until testing :wohoo: pmpl
> :hug: to the :bfn: testers!!! still early for some of you though, my af due today will let you know!!
> enjoy pics girlies!


I'm sure I can see a line in the pic up at the window? and the open one....


----------



## babydream

Thanks my lovely, i'll have to cope somehow, there's no way i'd want to harm my 'baby' with any kind of forbidden meds. I'll better go to bed and try to sleep it off, although it's much better after OH massaged it for half an hour for me. 

Good night babes, speak tomorrow xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

charmedlassie said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> well guess what :bfn: for me too with a superdrug test too, there is no way it wouldnt show with one of them, so im out, pics below are all of the same test just in diff lights and casing open....ah well, only 2 weeks until O(roughly) then down to :sex: again!!! 4 week until testing :wohoo: pmpl
> :hug: to the :bfn: testers!!! still early for some of you though, my af due today will let you know!!
> enjoy pics girlies!
> 
> 
> I'm sure I can see a line in the pic up at the window? and the open one....Click to expand...

AF came today, TMI but its full flow red and heavy so that line must have been an evap you saw hunni but thanx for taking the time to look xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

evening poppy! i think im gonna give soy a miss this cycle, dont think i have problems O so im gonna leave things alone .. if i dont succeed this month then i may need some info on it from you and maybe try it next cycle...hows korben doing tonight, has his cold gone? and hows he sleeping tonight, hope he's not too stuffy. xx


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Thanks my lovely, i'll have to cope somehow, there's no way i'd want to harm my 'baby' with any kind of forbidden meds. I'll better go to bed and try to sleep it off, although it's much better after OH massaged it for half an hour for me.
> 
> Good night babes, speak tomorrow xxxxxxxxx

Sleep well sweetie or try too, aww dh is a good en :hugs: cya tomorrow xx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> evening poppy! i think im gonna give soy a miss this cycle, dont think i have problems O so im gonna leave things alone .. if i dont succeed this month then i may need some info on it from you and maybe try it next cycle...hows korben doing tonight, has his cold gone? and hows he sleeping tonight, hope he's not too stuffy. xx

Evening miss trouble :haha:

Yeah i be yours & PKs guinea pig this cycle :haha: yeah korben been ok during today just woke for 3oz which is unusual n had to try clear his nose cos its bunged up... nice job eh lol he stirring a bit but not as bad as last night.

How you feeling today, positive for this cycle? x


----------



## poppy666

jenb said:


> i had a pack full of cheapie dip urine tests, i used one yesterday it was neg i went to use one today and i only had 1 left! i didnt realise i was such a poas addict lol so i didnt use it today im gonna use it in the morning
> 
> just wondering - do the cheapies ever give positives before AF is due?

Deffo poas addict if you didnt know you only had one left :haha: this is 1st cycle ive bought cheapies so not sure how early they can pick up, but ive been over to the BFP announcement board and a lot of ladies use them n it shows their faint lines before bfp :thumbup: so im guessing yes x


----------



## mothercabbage

yea very positive for this cycle.....having a great night too! :wine: :drunk: its sooooo nice having a glass or 2 of wine! af pains are bad but the wine is starting to numb it!! i still hope you wont need thay soy you bought! come on cyber ma!!! i want a cyber little bro/sis!!! :happydance:


----------



## LEW32

Evening Ladies....well, I am officially out of the running this month :cry:
:af: got me today....so so so bummed.

I am going to start with a new plan this month...running out in a few minutes to pick up some b vits and a basal thermometer....hopefully I can get the hang of temping....

I have to catch up on the weekend pages- any :bfp: ??


----------



## jenb

poppy666 said:


> jenb said:
> 
> 
> i had a pack full of cheapie dip urine tests, i used one yesterday it was neg i went to use one today and i only had 1 left! i didnt realise i was such a poas addict lol so i didnt use it today im gonna use it in the morning
> 
> just wondering - do the cheapies ever give positives before AF is due?
> 
> Deffo poas addict if you didnt know you only had one left :haha: this is 1st cycle ive bought cheapies so not sure how early they can pick up, but ive been over to the BFP announcement board and a lot of ladies use them n it shows their faint lines before bfp :thumbup: so im guessing yes xClick to expand...

good to know - hopefully my last cheapie shows something in the morning!

is anyone else testing tomarrow?


----------



## poppy666

LOL Awwww :hugs: but think us of all peeps who have had lttle one's know when we're out :kiss: im ok about it only 1st proper month of trying since Korben so my time will come. I thank myself blessed with him, if id concieved 5 days earlier i wouldnt of been able to have him.

I want to watch all these Ding Dongers who havnt been blessed with one yet to get their BFPs :happydance:

We all gonna be knackered come end of november with :sex: pmsl x


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwwww lew hope your ok about it me and mojito are on CD1 today, the :witch: has attacked in force today.....
@poppy how come if youd have concieved 5 days earlier, you wouldn't have been able to have him??? xx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> awwwwwww lew hope your ok about it me and mojito are on CD1 today, the :witch: has attacked in force today.....
> @poppy how come if youd have concieved 5 days earlier, you wouldn't have been able to have him??? xx

I was on Warfarin for 6mths after my PE, it states not to get pregnant whilst taking it due to high risk of abnormalities etc, but i came off it on July 13th and concieved Korben on the 18th on a boozy night out :haha:

So sorry Lew :hugs: thats 3 today isnt it or 4? hope your ok sweetie, im temping this cycle so we can help each other with the help of these lovely ladies :kiss:

Jenb im testing tomorrow just something to do till af shows up lol xx


----------



## LEW32

Thanks ladies- you are my support :) 
MC and Mojito- sorry your af got you, but we are in the same boat I guess!

I am running out now...will feel happier after I pick up my goodies for the month!

:hugs: and :kiss: to you all!


----------



## poppy666

Cya tomorrow sweetie, go get your goodies for next month and a nice glass of wine is in order :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Right need my bed :kiss: Night ladies & night MC hope them glasses of wine knock you out tonight to ease your af pains, the :witch: is such a bitch isnt she :growlmad:

Cya tomorrow :hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea shes a twat!!! but thats me in bed too now so sweet dreams poppy! xx and fx for any testers tmoz...night all xxxx


----------



## LEW32

Night Ladies! I may just got have a glass of wine too...:af: is a killer this month!!!!

So, who are the testers for tomorrow???


----------



## pk2of8

Lew, so sorry to hear the :witch: got ya hun :hugs: defo go enjoy a glass of wine sweetie! or 2 or 3! :winkwink: i can't remember who's testing tomorrow either. i'm not planning on testing in the morning unless my temps make a huge jump back up, which i doubt will happen at this point. well, here's :dust::dust::dust: for planning for this next cycle sweetie!!! :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good Morning Ding Dongs!!!

Firstly would like to wish our Damita a very happy birthday!!!!! :cake: Hope your having a great day hun, enjoy what ever you end up doing x


Ladies on af, hope your getting your PMA back. Take it as a wonderful opportunity to try again, lets make this the mother of all BFP cycles for the Ding Dongs :thumbup: 

As for me, I had a good sleep and am resting up today. My health being what It is, have decided that around O time I need to really chill out and rest. The doc has mentioned that my difficulties may well be from being unwell, and in these cases non essential body processes such as Ovulation may cease when I try and over do it. Maybe thats where I'm going wrong? So a week of the sofa, good food, and plenty of sleep are my prescription.....I won't complain!

DH has mellowed out this morning, had a heart to heart in bed and I think It helped. Told him I need him to let me rest up, and not stress me out if he wants this baby. Told him about the SMEP and when we have to do it. He's agreed not to moan and stick to the plan. :thumbup: at last lol

Poppy, did I see your testing this morning? who else? I'm awaiting your news ladies. All of it not just your testing news. Keep me amused while I'm lounging here conserving my bodies energy please :haha: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## strawberry19

heya girlies just popping back to let you kow i got a second much darker line than saturdays!! no squinting nice colour on internet cheapy! just waiting for my frer to come in the post to confirm it :)


----------



## natalies1982

Morning all

Happy birthday Damita

well today is D-DAY :witch: is due today last cycle it arrived late afternoon got some niggly pains but also boobs feel abit weird so not sure. im now on knicker and toilet tissue watch


----------



## natalies1982

strawberry19 said:


> heya girlies just popping back to let you kow i got a second much darker line than saturdays!! no squinting nice colour on internet cheapy! just waiting for my frer to come in the post to confirm it :)

wow huge congrats hun xxx


----------



## Thelockies

Morning all... i'm new please bear with me! Would like to join if poss?

I am due AF today 18/10/10...did to tests one 9dpo and 11dpo both negative...fingers crossed AF doesn't arrive and will try and test again later in the week....


----------



## poppy666

Morning ladies :flower:

Happy birthday Damita have a lovely day sweetie :cake::hug:

Welcome aboard Thelockies still early yet sweetie :hugs:

:happydance: FX strawberry19 and cant wait to see piccys :happydance:

Nat ive got everything crossed the :witch: dont arrive :kiss:

Ok tested twice this morning dont know why but did :haha: once about 4am then around 7am both BFN although i thought i saw a very faint line on one, but that could just be cos i went straight back to bed without looking at result n left it lol. Anyways roll on af xx

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/ct003.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/ct003-1-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Poppy, don't think I see anything :( thanks for sharing hun. Are they both PG sticks? I only say cause my IC's are Blue, but my cheep OPKs green. :rofl: @ getting up twice, that sounds like something I would do lol If thats BFN for you I hope the witch hurry's up and puts you back in the running. She won't have a chance against your army of TTC aids this cycle!

Strawberry, so pleased for you hun. Looking forward to confirmation on that FRER!

Natalies, FX for you still honey

Newbie, WELCOME! :)


----------



## poppy666

Yeah got them from home bargains lol its the green one i can see it on, but cant get it full picture on here, but i can see it clearly the line especially the inverted one, going out my mind need to email piccy make sure i not seeing things :dohh: x


----------



## babydream

Good morning ladies,

Happy birthday Damita, have a lovely day!! :flower:

Tink, rest :coffee: hun and save your energy for ov, i'm glad to hear OH agreed on plan. :thumbup:

Poppy, i'm sorry it's still a bfn but the witch is still not here, is she???

Fx for Nat, Poppy, Coral and MEEEE, that the ugly witch will not show!!!

Strawberry, very exciting, huge congrats, lets see the pics!! :happydance:

Welcome thelockies, hang in there.

I woke up with lower backache this morning, classic sign of af for me, so i'm not exactly happy about it, i think she'll get me in a couple of days. I don't even bother testing in this case. :growlmad:

Hope girlies you all have a good day xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Morning babydream :flower:

FX for you too... im not testing now drives you nuts :haha: leave till wednesday if af dont arrive, so when you testing sweetie? x


----------



## babydream

I think i'll wait till thursday if af doesn't arrive by then. I have an app witht he gp about my suspected hernia on friday am, so she'll need to know if i'm pregnant.


----------



## poppy666

Will be watching this space n hope your ok friday :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops email me [email protected] I'll take a lookie x


----------



## babydream

Bloody hell!!! Poppy i can see it, i had to adjust the screen for the light, but i do see it!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!! Take another one, a frer to confirm it babe, hurry up!! Have you got any????


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all,:wave: poppy i thought i saw a faint something but not sure,:dohh: will copy and past to my pc and have a closer inspection,:thumbup: some of the hpt i got were green too, must have got the same fromm homebargains....strawberry, cant wait to see pics!!!! FX and good luck....feeling good today:wohoo:, OH has agreed to smep, i even marked it all on calendar so he knows when he's gotta gimmie the goods,:haha: damita:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Pops email me [email protected] I'll take a lookie x

Will do chick, i did another on a cheap blue strip n left it to dry n again can see a very faint line but camera wont pick it up its blurred :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

had a closer inspection and think i see a super faint line on the green test...hope so, but dont leave me yet if it is :bfp: FX soooooooooooooo tight for you xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Pops email me [email protected] I'll take a lookie x
> 
> Will do chick, i did another on a cheap blue strip n left it to dry n again can see a very faint line but camera wont pick it up its blurred :growlmad:Click to expand...

Have you got a macro setting on the camera poppy? usually an icon of a flower.

Ooooh I need to see! x :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Put a pic on anyway poppy, i saw it on the green one too!!!! Lets check the blue one out!!!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

morning ladies, congrats strawberry sounds promising! And happy b'day damita! My temps took a nose dive this morning :-( so i think I'm out just want af to hurry up now and going to get some soy later! Hope everyone has a good day mwah:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Pops email me [email protected] I'll take a lookie x
> 
> Will do chick, i did another on a cheap blue strip n left it to dry n again can see a very faint line but camera wont pick it up its blurred :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you got a macro setting on the camera poppy? usually an icon of a flower.
> 
> Ooooh I need to see! x :hugs:Click to expand...

Cant see any flower Tink silly digi camera if i go closer it goes seriously blurred :cry: anyways im just putting them down as evaps cos the two lines are really faint but can see by the naked eye... will have to wait till tomorrow now, the green test was one that you could use 4 days before af 'sure pregnancy test' from home bargains x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, I see a LINE ! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Will it not be a evap one? i cant get the pic showing of the blue test i did but its directly under the green line one... ahhhhh i going cross eyed looking now lol see how it goes tomorrow x


----------



## Amani

Hope its a positive poppy :happydance: well the :witch: got me again. 
Feeling a bit fed up today due to all the waiting and symptoms only for it to be a NO!!!!!!!

Its just so frustrating :shrug: I dont know alot about temping but i might give it a try this month. Moan over lol.


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> morning ladies, congrats strawberry sounds promising! And happy b'day damita! My temps took a nose dive this morning :-( so i think I'm out just want af to hurry up now and going to get some soy later! Hope everyone has a good day mwah:happydance:

Your not out yet missy :hugs: so you trying the Soy too? thats 2 of us i think :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy i cant wait for tomorrow, id have said be careful with them tests from home bargains as thats the one i got the 2nd line on, but it was a blue one not one of the green ones!!!! roll on tomorrow!!!!:dust: :dust: xx


----------



## poppy666

Amani said:


> Hope its a positive poppy :happydance: well the :witch: got me again.
> Feeling a bit fed up today due to all the waiting and symptoms only for it to be a NO!!!!!!!
> 
> Its just so frustrating :shrug: I dont know alot about temping but i might give it a try this month. Moan over lol.

LOL Moan all you want we do :haha: i dont know nothing about temping, but me and a few others are trying it this month so can help each other :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

It might be, but if you see a line on the fresh one thats a wierd coincidence!

I see something though.........aughhhhhhhh the suspense is KILLING me and I'm not even you :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy i cant wait for tomorrow, id have said be careful with them tests from home bargains as thats the one i got the 2nd line on, but it was a blue one not one of the green ones!!!! roll on tomorrow!!!!:dust: :dust: xx

Yeah im not looking into it too much now, i emailed you the piccy i see it when its inverted in paint n zoomed x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy i copied n pasted the inverted one onto my paint programme, zoomed right in and i seeeeeee a line!!!!!!! my tummy doing summer salts for ya!!!!! did you pick up a frer or superdrug test? xx


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> Yeah got them from home bargains lol its the green one i can see it on, but cant get it full picture on here, but i can see it clearly the line especially the inverted one, going out my mind need to email piccy make sure i not seeing things :dohh: x

Omg I have my fingers crossed its your bfp!!!!!! Xxxx

I can't see them clearly on my iPad but will have a better look on my pc in a bit! 

Poppy do u have any symptoms?

I still haven't tested I'm too scared to see bfn again:cry: no symptoms at all, I'm started to break out in spots like I used to before period before BC? My temp went down a tad this morning so guess the :witch: is on her way. 

Strawberry.....congrats!!

Good luck to all girls waiting to test. Xx


----------



## poppy666

No got none of them lol, when i was 6 days late last time it was a very faint line for quite a while...

Will test tomorrow but like you say home bargains are cheapies so probz prone to evaps..


----------



## mothercabbage

well i hope this is it for you!! af due tomorrow? hope that :witch: stays clear!! xxxxx
so coral any symptoms? thought you were testing today? i know what you mean about seeing bfn all the time! its depressing, especially when some ladies get bfp at 9dpo! 
OH family gone now so im back to being on here at every availiable oppertunity!:wohoo: OH said ive to just relax and not even think of TTC, it will happen quicker! ha! he dont know how much im addicted to being on this web site with my girls!!! :haha: xxx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

hey ladies,

the :witch: got me 6 days ago, so I never even got this far for testing!! oh well better luck this month I guess!

Fingers crossed for all of you testing tomorrow or soon, hope the BFP's start rolling in!!

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww jax :hug: but its soon time to O so get busy :sex: xx


----------



## jenb

hey guys
BFN this morning on a cheapie it was my last 1! i still feel hopeful tho, i dont feel like AF is on her way and i have a bit of nausea again today - i think ill hold out and test on wednesday if the witch dosnt arrive tomarrow!

good luck girls


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah got them from home bargains lol its the green one i can see it on, but cant get it full picture on here, but i can see it clearly the line especially the inverted one, going out my mind need to email piccy make sure i not seeing things :dohh: x
> 
> Omg I have my fingers crossed its your bfp!!!!!! Xxxx
> 
> I can't see them clearly on my iPad but will have a better look on my pc in a bit!
> 
> Poppy do u have any symptoms?
> 
> I still haven't tested I'm too scared to see bfn again:cry: no symptoms at all, I'm started to break out in spots like I used to before period before BC? My temp went down a tad this morning so guess the :witch: is on her way.
> 
> Strawberry.....congrats!!
> 
> Good luck to all girls waiting to test. XxClick to expand...

Sorry coral i had to pop out, no got no symptoms unless i invent some lol x


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah got them from home bargains lol its the green one i can see it on, but cant get it full picture on here, but i can see it clearly the line especially the inverted one, going out my mind need to email piccy make sure i not seeing things :dohh: x
> 
> Omg I have my fingers crossed its your bfp!!!!!! Xxxx
> 
> I can't see them clearly on my iPad but will have a better look on my pc in a bit!
> 
> Poppy do u have any symptoms?
> 
> I still haven't tested I'm too scared to see bfn again:cry: no symptoms at all, I'm started to break out in spots like I used to before period before BC? My temp went down a tad this morning so guess the :witch: is on her way.
> 
> Strawberry.....congrats!!
> 
> Good luck to all girls waiting to test. XxClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry coral i had to pop out, no got no symptoms unless i invent some lol xClick to expand...

:rofl: me too


----------



## mothercabbage

hey girls im doing some surfing of the web and i found this!!


You may find it helpful to use an ovulation predictor kit. As these can work out expensive with repeated use, I recommend Calista, available from most pharmacies, which is the latest method for predicting ovulation. Calista is a powerful, pocket sized, backlit microscope through which you examine a sample of saliva (really!). You just place a little saliva on the optical block and wait for it to dry. Your dried saliva will show a dotted pattern on non-ovulating days, or a clear fern-like pattern that indicates ovulation is imminent and you have reached your fertile peak. Clinical trials show that Calista is 98 per cent accurate and, unlike urine-based ovulation predictor kits, can be used month after month for over two years, making it less expensive.

i need to get me one of these!


----------



## LEW32

Morning all Ding Dongers!

Well, I am in a little bit better spirits today- was pretty bummed when :af: hit in full force yesterday....

OMG Poppy- I am so excited for you if its a :bfp:!!!!! Are you gonna test tomorrow or wait a few days????? :yipee:

To all the new girls, welcome! 

@MC- do you have to ask for the Calista thing at the pharmacy counter? May have to look into that! I bought an opk already, but if I am out another month, it will be worth looking into! Are you going to try it????????

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAMITA!

@Tink- taking it easy sounds like a good plan- fxing for you this month!


----------



## pk2of8

Good Morning Luvvies!! 

poppy, my pc won't let me copy the pics to get a better look so I'm not sure :dohh: but everything crossed for you sweetie!!!! maybe this is it!!! :happydance:

strawberry, sounds wonderful hun! keep us posted! 

Jax, sorry to hear about the :witch: for you :hugs:

jen, coral, natalie...fx still for all of you girls!!! we'll see!!! :kiss:

as for me girls, my temps went back up some this morning, so i did an early test around 5am (when i couldn't get back to sleep b/c all i could think about was that temp!), but it was defo a :bfn: again, so i'm fully expecting the :witch: tomorrow. :cry: eh well. i'll just be glad to move on at this point, so i don't have to think about it anymore. get on with getting other things done then. :wacko:

:flower:welcome to the Newbies!!!:flower:


----------



## pk2of8

Damita!!!!!:hug::hug:

:cake: Happy Birthday to you! Happy Birthday to you! Happy Birthday, dear Damita! Happy Birthday to you! :cake:
:kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## TTC2308

Good Morning Girls!!! :kiss::kiss:

Sorry to everyone that :witch: got!!!

Good Luck Poppy, I cant wait to see your test tomorrow. 

I am dying to test. 4 days seems so far away. I dont have any tests at home, so that is the only reason I havent tested yet. 

Feeling really bloated and had a horrible headache all weekend. Probably :witch: getting ready to show her dreadful face.

How is everyone today?


----------



## pk2of8

oh yeah, and i have to drive down to work today to handle an admission...blah....at least it's not a full day though. going late, and i'll just come back home when i'm done. but stll....ugh.


----------



## charmedlassie

mothercabbage said:


> charmedlassie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> well guess what :bfn: for me too with a superdrug test too, there is no way it wouldnt show with one of them, so im out, pics below are all of the same test just in diff lights and casing open....ah well, only 2 weeks until O(roughly) then down to :sex: again!!! 4 week until testing :wohoo: pmpl
> :hug: to the :bfn: testers!!! still early for some of you though, my af due today will let you know!!
> enjoy pics girlies!
> 
> 
> I'm sure I can see a line in the pic up at the window? and the open one....Click to expand...
> 
> AF came today, TMI but its full flow red and heavy so that line must have been an evap you saw hunni but thanx for taking the time to look xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Aw I'm sorry to hear that xxxx


----------



## PJ32

hi ding dongers :hugs: to those whos :witch: arrived, think I will be joining you any minute now:cry: been [email protected]#h from hell at everyone today, including a poor bloke who pressed the down button in the lift and cancelled my journey up. ooooops

Hope everyone is well today, need to read through properly but did I spy a maybe from someone? 

CP is still high and loads of CM so I am holding onto this until the last minute.

BFN again this morning, although I was convinced I saw something! (how many times have I said that to myself)


----------



## PJ32

Ahhhh its poppy with the maybe yay FXd honey xxxxx


----------



## PJ32

oh and happy birthday Damita, are you doing anything special? :cake:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PJ32 have you got pics hun, we could have a squint for you?!

PK awww :hugs: yup that charts looking better again, I still got everything except my legs crossed x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lew glad your feeling in better spirits today, nice to have ya with me on the new cycle. Were gonna beat that witch outta the scene this month, she won't stand a chance!

TTC know its hard but waiting a little is your best bet anyway :hugs:

Coral and Poppy, I think no symptoms are as good as symptoms this early on! 

MC yeah I've seen them things, the look good! 

Me I'm using IC OPKs in the morning, and FR Opks in the evenings. Last month I never got a + testing once a day, so I'm doing twice at the min (almost positive this morning)
Now if I had that thang I could use whenever, brilliant idea! x


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> PJ32 have you got pics hun, we could have a squint for you?!
> 
> PK awww :hugs: yup that charts looking better again, I still got everything except my legs crossed x

thanks hun. i'm cramping now and cp is firm and lower than it was. i would imagine i'll be out tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Good morning Ding Dongs:flower:

Whew, I FINALLY caught up!!!:haha:

Welcome to the newbies

Poppy, I can't see your pics cause I'm at work but I got my FX's for hun!!
:dust::dust::dust:to those that are still waiting

And:hug:to those who got the :witch:grrrrr.....

Oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAMITA:cake::hug: I hope you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey China! How's you?

PK :hug: for the wait hun x


----------



## poppy666

Ok whats happened to out thread? go onto main page of trying to concieve look to right we not there lol x


----------



## poppy666

Ignore my post we there again pmsl im losing the plot, it looked like our thread was being moved somewhere else :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh yeah, we've been moved to the lounge area, groups and discussions! We wont be getting newbies anymore I wouldn't imagine? hmmm wonder why?


----------



## eesoja81

POPPY!!!-Maybe you won't need the soy after all! FX for tomorrow's test!
Damita-Happy Birthday!
PK-head up, tomorrow's not here yet:flower:
China-we're testing soon...still holding out? How're you doing?
Tink-hey, girl! How are you today? 
PJ-when are you due?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No Your right Poppy, we have been moved. Nice of them to tell us!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Eeasoja, hey hun! Yeah I'm ok, resting up cause I should O very soon. Decided to take the doc advice and rest up around this time, he mentioned that being ill my body could stop all unnecessary processes such as O. So I'm taking it EASY and being so very very lazy! lol whats new really? :rofl: Hows you? x


----------



## phoebe

hi ladies xxx
how are we all doing today??? i'm feeling really low and teary today :cry::cry:
did a test thismorning and it was a :bfn: and then to make things worse, i got letter from drs this morning saying that they detected abnomalities with my cervical smear and that i have to go to hospital next tues for a colposcopy. i m devastated and not stopped crying all day. i am so scared now. i just feel so f*****g fed up. i give up xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh yeah, we've been moved to the lounge area, groups and discussions! We wont be getting newbies anymore I wouldn't imagine? hmmm wonder why?

Why what we done? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, we've been moved to the lounge area, groups and discussions! We wont be getting newbies anymore I wouldn't imagine? hmmm wonder why?
> 
> Why what we done? xClick to expand...

I guess they just see us as more of a group, rather than an open thread. But I felt we were a bit of both? :growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> hi ladies xxx
> how are we all doing today??? i'm feeling really low and teary today :cry::cry:
> did a test thismorning and it was a :bfn: and then to make things worse, i got letter from drs this morning saying that they detected abnomalities with my cervical smear and that i have to go to hospital next tues for a colposcopy. i m devastated and not stopped crying all day. i am so scared now. i just feel so f*****g fed up. i give up xxxx

OMG Phoebe i dont know what to say and nothing is gonna help at the moment, really hope your ok sweetie :hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Eeasoja, hey hun! Yeah I'm ok, resting up cause I should O very soon. Decided to take the doc advice and rest up around this time, he mentioned that being ill my body could stop all unnecessary processes such as O. So I'm taking it EASY and being so very very lazy! lol whats new really? :rofl: Hows you? x

Nothing wrong w/relaxing-you'll have NO time for relaxing w/a LO, right? Oh, yeah, and you need your energy for nighttime!:sex:

I'm feeling pretty good today, actually. 7th day in a row w/sore bbs, and mild cramps. My backache was horrible last night at work-the thought actually came into my head..."my back hasn't hurt like this since..." I didn't even want to say the words, as not to jinx myself. I was going to pick up some tests last night while w/DH, but he's like, "no, just wait til you miss AF" AHHH-I'm already waiting til tomorrow!


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, we've been moved to the lounge area, groups and discussions! We wont be getting newbies anymore I wouldn't imagine? hmmm wonder why?
> 
> Why what we done? xClick to expand...
> 
> I guess they just see us as more of a group, rather than an open thread. But I felt we were a bit of both? :growlmad:Click to expand...

I think someone should ask admin why because im upset that they may think that n want others to join who are near our cycles etc :cry:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies xxx
> how are we all doing today??? i'm feeling really low and teary today :cry::cry:
> did a test thismorning and it was a :bfn: and then to make things worse, i got letter from drs this morning saying that they detected abnomalities with my cervical smear and that i have to go to hospital next tues for a colposcopy. i m devastated and not stopped crying all day. i am so scared now. i just feel so f*****g fed up. i give up xxxx
> 
> OMG Phoebe i dont know what to say and nothing is gonna help at the moment, really hope your ok sweetie :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh, Phoebe, don't be scared (I know it's scary). I got that same call my 1st checkup after DD was born-the colposcopy wasn't horrible, and it's a good thing if they caught something they can just take care of right away! No giving up!!!:flower:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies xxx
> how are we all doing today??? i'm feeling really low and teary today :cry::cry:
> did a test thismorning and it was a :bfn: and then to make things worse, i got letter from drs this morning saying that they detected abnomalities with my cervical smear and that i have to go to hospital next tues for a colposcopy. i m devastated and not stopped crying all day. i am so scared now. i just feel so f*****g fed up. i give up xxxx
> 
> OMG Phoebe i dont know what to say and nothing is gonna help at the moment, really hope your ok sweetie :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks poppy, nice of u to think of me xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> hi ladies xxx
> how are we all doing today??? i'm feeling really low and teary today :cry::cry:
> did a test thismorning and it was a :bfn: and then to make things worse, i got letter from drs this morning saying that they detected abnomalities with my cervical smear and that i have to go to hospital next tues for a colposcopy. i m devastated and not stopped crying all day. i am so scared now. i just feel so f*****g fed up. i give up xxxx

Oh Phoebe :hugs: Poor honey. I got recalled one time, and everything was fine. I have friends who have been in the same boat :hugs: At least your getting your testing nice and quick, is DH home for cuddles? Wanna help you feel better honey but know theres not much I can say that will cheer you up. I'm just FX the next few days go as quickly as possible so you can know where you stand on both levels. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies xxx
> how are we all doing today??? i'm feeling really low and teary today :cry::cry:
> did a test thismorning and it was a :bfn: and then to make things worse, i got letter from drs this morning saying that they detected abnomalities with my cervical smear and that i have to go to hospital next tues for a colposcopy. i m devastated and not stopped crying all day. i am so scared now. i just feel so f*****g fed up. i give up xxxx
> 
> Oh Phoebe :hugs: Poor honey. I got recalled one time, and everything was fine. I have friends who have been in the same boat :hugs: At least your getting your testing nice and quick, is DH home for cuddles? Wanna help you feel better honey but know theres not much I can say that will cheer you up. I'm just FX the next few days go as quickly as possible so you can know where you stand on both levels. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

thanks tink, thats sweet of u hun. i'm on my own at the mo, my oh wont be in ti 5ish. just cant stop crying. feels like its all going wrong. prob will find out on fri that i don't o either now, as i'll get results from my 21 day prog test. ss to be so negative. i just feel like amy and just giving up xxxx xxx


----------



## phoebe

eesoja81 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies xxx
> how are we all doing today??? i'm feeling really low and teary today :cry::cry:
> did a test thismorning and it was a :bfn: and then to make things worse, i got letter from drs this morning saying that they detected abnomalities with my cervical smear and that i have to go to hospital next tues for a colposcopy. i m devastated and not stopped crying all day. i am so scared now. i just feel so f*****g fed up. i give up xxxx
> 
> OMG Phoebe i dont know what to say and nothing is gonna help at the moment, really hope your ok sweetie :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Phoebe, don't be scared (I know it's scary). I got that same call my 1st checkup after DD was born-the colposcopy wasn't horrible, and it's a good thing if they caught something they can just take care of right away! No giving up!!!:flower:Click to expand...

thanks hun, i will do my best xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pheobe honey, I get that you must feel like giving up. I'm hoping and praying that its not all as bad as you think. If it gets too tough to post on here PM me, but I wouldn't want to think your struggling alone. I'm sure the other ladies feel exactly the same, were here for you. We might not be able to make it better, but we can certainly understand a little of how your feeling xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I agree with Tink sweetie, dont think you havnt got anyone cos we all here for you whenever you need someone, even if its just to rant :hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> I agree with Tink sweetie, dont think you havnt got anyone cos we all here for you whenever you need someone, even if its just to rant :hugs:

agreed:flower:


----------



## Damita

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I'm 6dpo today and I just feel tired, headache and I have a cold.. but surely too early for signs?

Having a good birthday, went out for the day and DH is making me steak and chips for tea yum yum!


----------



## eesoja81

well, I'm off for a while to get some laundry done before work-I'll check in before I leave to send my well wishes! Have a good day until then, ladies:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Phoebe sorry to hear your upset Hun, my friend also had this and is fine now, so try not to worry although easy for me to say:hugs:

Poppy when u testing again?

Eesoja symptoms sound very promising:thumbup:


----------



## China girl

Phoebe, I'm praying for you sending you lots of :hug::kiss::friends: your way.
I know its hard now, but try to keep a PMA...and if you can't we will do it for you!!...Were in this together:hugs: luv ya girly:flower:


----------



## China girl

We done got in trouble!!!!...oooh!!!!... why to go Poppy!!...LOL

Eesoja81....yeah we still on, but I think :witch: is coming. How do I know....I am straight Biatchy!!!...grrrr:devil:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> We done got in trouble!!!!...oooh!!!!... why to go Poppy!!...LOL
> 
> Eesoja81....yeah we still on, but I think :witch: is coming. How do I know....I am straight Biatchy!!!...grrrr:devil:

LOL Someone's in a good mood :haha: hope your well sweetie... cant understand why they moved us cos there is a few threads like this one n theirs is still on the main forum :growlmad:


----------



## pk2of8

oops! so sorry sweeties! my fault :nope::cry: nothing bad...i asked admin about changing our title to "team ding dong shagging into november". good news! :happydance: they said that was fine, but that we needed to move into the "groups" forum and that she'd already done it. wasn't a "punishment" tho...just i think they thought we fit better there. i'll ask her about staying in ttc and see if i can get it sorted. what's the reason??? b/c we want to be open to anyone who wants to join??


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: ahhhhhhhhhhhh so you been the bad girl? lol :haha: Does that mean that nobody can join then cos we in here?

Im easy PK whichever ' not that easy tho' :haha:


----------



## phoebe

thanks for the enouraging words girlies xxx
muchos gracias xxxx i'm sure it'll be ok, was the shock of it that got me. just waiting for o/h to get home as i need a big fat juicy hug. i was so convinced that this month was gonna be the month. but there u go s**t happens :shrug: i'll bounce back. seeing dr on fri so can chat with her. but thankyou so much for being here xxx i'd have been climbing the walls today without u all :hugs::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Pheobe honey, I get that you must feel like giving up. I'm hoping and praying that its not all as bad as you think. If it gets too tough to post on here PM me, but I wouldn't want to think your struggling alone. I'm sure the other ladies feel exactly the same, were here for you. We might not be able to make it better, but we can certainly understand a little of how your feeling xxxxxxxx

thankyou tink ur an angel xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> :rofl: ahhhhhhhhhhhh so you been the bad girl? lol :haha: Does that mean that nobody can join then cos we in here?
> 
> Im easy PK whichever ' not that easy tho' :haha:

figures...things always end up being my fault one way or another :haha: :shrug: :rofl:

Phoebe, i hope you're ok hun! :hugs:

well girls i gotta run...i need to be outta here in about 30 minutes (yeah right!!) and then i won't be back until pretty late (very late UK time), so i probably won't be back on til tomorrow. :cry: eh well...tomorrow should be the end or start of it for me either way! guess we'll see! :wacko: :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Well if i dont blame you, i get the blame :haha:

Have fun and cya tomorrow sweetie xx


----------



## natalies1982

i thought it was quiet this afternoon then realised that the post had been moved lol

poppy r u going to retest 2morrow?

well still no show here i hate waiting just want it here so i know will defo test in the morn if no show


----------



## natalies1982

tinkerbell i saw ur 6 year also has aspergers when was he/she diagnosed?

its very hard isnt it so many things poeple dont realise how much it can affect u as a family. matthew has got better over the years think hes realised how to cope like he doesnt line things up anymore but hates going out. hates change of routine, still is quite poor with his communication and interaction.


----------



## poppy666

I got 2 blue cheapies left so yes will do, but i got cramps n bloating so i know :witch: isnt far, just want it over now then move on with my goodies :hugs:


----------



## natalies1982

oh what goodies u got share lol

good luck hun xx


----------



## poppy666

I got my Soy, softcup & preseed should be here tomorrow :happydance: im armed this month :haha:


----------



## poppy666

natalies1982 said:


> oh what goodies u got share lol
> 
> good luck hun xx

Nat what DPO are you cant understand your ticker :haha: FX for you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## natalies1982

oh ticker annoys me to lol

im cd28 AF is due today so im 13dpo i did a test on friday which was neg but that was a cheap ebay one 

oh sounds like u armed lol


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooo so if no show by tonight your officially late :happydance: :test::test::test: :haha: aww FX sweetie :kiss:

Yes im armed and dangerous next cycle :haha:


----------



## natalies1982

yeh im gonna wait til the morning as AF may turn up in the night ive not had any period pains yet though and i normally do just had a few niggly but had some tingly boobs for a few days

just waitning now no matter how hard u try u cant help but think about it

what does the bits u got do?

thanks hun i hope the :witch: stays away for u to


----------



## coral11680

Good luck Natalie, let us know as soon as you test, fingers crossed for you! X


----------



## natalies1982

coral11680 said:


> Good luck Natalie, let us know as soon as you test, fingers crossed for you! X

thanks hun when r u going to test i see ur 13dpo like me


----------



## poppy666

Soy works like clomid if your unsure if you ovulate or not, stronger egg or can create more than one egg a month, quite a few women who tried it got their BFPs.

loads of info on here & the internet https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.html

Preseed is a sperm friendly lubricant ( in case you get dry, but great for the little swimmers )

softcups to stop the sperm coming out after :winkwink:


----------



## phoebe

right ladies, i am off now, my gorgeous man is home and we're just gonna have foodies and snuggling up nite watching films. thankyou again for ur support, i'd have been lost without u all. love u all dearly. have a lovely evening ladies and i will see u all tommory xxxxx:hug::friends::hug: xxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

natalies1982 said:


> yeh im gonna wait til the morning as AF may turn up in the night ive not had any period pains yet though and i normally do just had a few niggly but had some tingly boobs for a few days
> 
> just waitning now no matter how hard u try u cant help but think about it
> 
> what does the bits u got do?
> 
> thanks hun i hope the :witch: stays away for u to

good luck hun fxd for u xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, Glad DH is home, you have a snuggly huggy evening. Wishing it all better for you as soon as possible xxxxx

Poppy........ARMED and DANGEROUS......to witches that is not :spermy: I like it, I like it a lot :rofl:

Coral, still looking good for you :) oooh how exciting!

Natalies, Yup my little 6 year old will be 7 on Friday. He has only just been diagnosed, although I have always known something wasn't quite right. Its like as he gets older It has became more obvious. Its so tough working around him as everything takes twice as long, just getting out of the door requires planning. His main problems are acting inappropriately, and being obsessive and compulsive. He has to wear elastic bands on his wrist and a watch. He stores everything in his bed and under his pillow too keep them safe, even rubbish. And everything he makes or draws has to be symmetrical. We are getting somewhere with visual clues and time tables so he knows whats happening. Have you found anything helpful? Its still early days for us, and we are still learning what helps him. I guess we will grow with him lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well I ended up buying some concieve plus cause I need it tonight and cant wait for the post! They sell it in boots, do you think its a good as preseed? Also not sure whether to use the moon cup tonight, I am worried about the suction it seems to apply onces its in. Common sense draws me to think that it might be pulling the :spermy: in the wrong direction. I dunno :shrug: Maybe I wont use it tonight. Have soft cups on order, should be here tomorrow. No positive opk yet, but this morning was close to positive, and I'm guessing this evening will wither be positive or close to it. What do you recon guys? I can't decide?


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all. just checking in to view some posts so i dont get 100000 pages to read through when i come online later, ive gotta to go and get ready for chloes parents evening....640pm.......what a time!!! ill be falling asleep listening to the tutors go on and on and on and on :haha: hope your all good, whats this about us being moved??? how rude lol...so can no one join us now or is it that they might not find us? xxglad you guys chatted to phoebe,hope she's having a good noght with her OH bless er!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

post us a pic of test tink!!!!! ill av a look see xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

natalies1982 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Natalie, let us know as soon as you test, fingers crossed for you! X
> 
> thanks hun when r u going to test i see ur 13dpo like meClick to expand...

I tested 2 days ago and BFN so not eager to test as I know it will be bfn again, Might tomorrow if my temp goes up, it went down slightly this morning so if it goes down again I pretty much know I'm out!


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwww coral:hug:,but just think though you'll be "shaggin' into november" with some of us here!!!!!!!! :haha: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll post this evenings i'm its another wierd one! No point in this mornings, its faded now x


----------



## poppy666

Decided i really dont like us in this section, if for instance nobody posts it takes a while to find us & i dont know about you but i feel isolated in here :growlmad: Not happy & being a whinge arse :haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi everybody! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAMITA! Hope you're having a wonderful day!

Coral, your temps have hardly dipped that much... still very high above coverline. Fingers crossed for you! :)

Poppy, all the talk about the faint line has me excited for you! What's the latest update? Here's hoping and praying..!!! :)

Tink, here's to some enjoyable :sex: during the next few days! :winkwink:

:hugs: to those that have been visited by the witch. Well, I'm with you now for the next month. The b!tch arrived last night in all her bright red glory. AAARRGHH I fecking HATE HER!! And to really rub it in, when I turned on my fertility monitoring software this morning (similar to the Fertility Friend that many of you use), it said "We have observed a triphasic pattern in temps - you could be pregnant!" :cry: :cry:

Had a good talk and cry with hubby yesterday cos I felt the cramps coming on and knew I was out for the month. He put things in perspective saying it's only been 4 cycles (ONLY?!?!) and he very gently scolded me for over-reading and over-analyzing and getting all stressed. I kinda agree with him, but when we have decided to have a baby, why not speed up matters, I say? :shrug: Sigh... how badly I wanted to be in my first tri by our 3rd wedding anniversary this December..... :( 

Rant over, thanks for reading :) 

Good luck and FX to all who're still in the running for this month :) and lotsa :dust::dust::dust: to all!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

People who havent posted arent really going to be able to find this thread anymore so i agree i dont really like it :nope:.

Just to let you know af still not arrived and im really scared to test again cause i think its gonna be bfn, still aiming to test wednesday if she is still not here but will possibly put it off, really worried now cause i dont know how im gonna cope when i see the bfn cause i have been so sure this month but since i missed af i dont feel sure anymore. 
:hugs: to everyone that needs them :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## LEW32

ladybeautiful said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAMITA! Hope you're having a wonderful day!
> 
> Coral, your temps have hardly dipped that much... still very high above coverline. Fingers crossed for you! :)
> 
> Poppy, all the talk about the faint line has me excited for you! What's the latest update? Here's hoping and praying..!!! :)
> 
> Tink, here's to some enjoyable :sex: during the next few days! :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: to those that have been visited by the witch. Well, I'm with you now for the next month. The b!tch arrived last night in all her bright red glory. AAARRGHH I fecking HATE HER!! And to really rub it in, when I turned on my fertility monitoring software this morning (similar to the Fertility Friend that many of you use), it said "We have observed a triphasic pattern in temps - you could be pregnant!" :cry: :cry:
> 
> Had a good talk and cry with hubby yesterday cos I felt the cramps coming on and knew I was out for the month. He put things in perspective saying it's only been 4 cycles (ONLY?!?!) and he very gently scolded me for over-reading and over-analyzing and getting all stressed. I kinda agree with him, but when we have decided to have a baby, why not speed up matters, I say? :shrug: Sigh... how badly I wanted to be in my first tri by our 3rd wedding anniversary this December..... :(
> 
> Rant over, thanks for reading :)
> 
> Good luck and FX to all who're still in the running for this month :) and lotsa :dust::dust::dust: to all!!

I am sorry that :af: got you....and how evil that your monitor told you that this morning!!!
But at least you are in good company this month! I am upping the anti- going to try B vits and temping this month.
I agree that we should not stress about ttc, but its so hard NOT to!!!!

I agree- would love to be in first tri for Dec - what a great anniversary present for you! Let's try extra hard this next month- I have already warned OH that we will be :sex: ALOT more this month - we only managed 4 times last month. Unfortuatnely, he travels alot this time of year- so hoping he will be home on the proper dates!

:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAMITA! Hope you're having a wonderful day!
> 
> Coral, your temps have hardly dipped that much... still very high above coverline. Fingers crossed for you! :)
> 
> Poppy, all the talk about the faint line has me excited for you! What's the latest update? Here's hoping and praying..!!! :)
> 
> Tink, here's to some enjoyable :sex: during the next few days! :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: to those that have been visited by the witch. Well, I'm with you now for the next month. The b!tch arrived last night in all her bright red glory. AAARRGHH I fecking HATE HER!! And to really rub it in, when I turned on my fertility monitoring software this morning (similar to the Fertility Friend that many of you use), it said "We have observed a triphasic pattern in temps - you could be pregnant!" :cry: :cry:
> 
> Had a good talk and cry with hubby yesterday cos I felt the cramps coming on and knew I was out for the month. He put things in perspective saying it's only been 4 cycles (ONLY?!?!) and he very gently scolded me for over-reading and over-analyzing and getting all stressed. I kinda agree with him, but when we have decided to have a baby, why not speed up matters, I say? :shrug: Sigh... how badly I wanted to be in my first tri by our 3rd wedding anniversary this December..... :(
> 
> Rant over, thanks for reading :)
> 
> Good luck and FX to all who're still in the running for this month :) and lotsa :dust::dust::dust: to all!!

Hey you'll get that beanie sweetie, just takes time :hugs: as for me im cranky all day little things doing my head in and she is soooooooooooooo on her way i got niggles, my boobs are swollen, backache n i just know it be in the morning :growlmad:

Lines still on those two tests but im guessing they just arrived after i left tests standing tbh.. just want it over now c


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> Decided i really dont like us in this section, if for instance nobody posts it takes a while to find us & i dont know about you but i feel isolated in here :growlmad: Not happy & being a whinge arse :haha:

ICK-I don't like it either! I think we're going to lose a lot of girls b/c of the move. Until today, I never even actually scrolled all the way down the opening page. :blush:


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> People who havent posted arent really going to be able to find this thread anymore so i agree i dont really like it :nope:.
> 
> Just to let you know af still not arrived and im really scared to test again cause i think its gonna be bfn, still aiming to test wednesday if she is still not here but will possibly put it off, really worried now cause i dont know how im gonna cope when i see the bfn cause i have been so sure this month but since i missed af i dont feel sure anymore.
> :hugs: to everyone that needs them :hugs:
> 
> xxxx

Hang in there sweetie, test when your ready :hug:


----------



## eesoja81

Just wanted to check in before work, & DH leaves tonight for a big fishing trip, so just me and my DD this week-I'm sure I'll be on here a lot at night! Everyone have a lovely rest of the day, and FX for tomorrow's testers!!!!! Lots of love and:dust:


----------



## ladybeautiful

What is this move all about? And why have we been moved? Scrolled back several pages to read about it but couldn't figure out why....


----------



## jenb

still no sign of AF hows everyone holding up so far? i wish AF would hurry up or else i get my BFP im just feeling totally crappy cause i really feel like this is my month but ive been getting BPN's so far...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Hey guys, get google up then type "moon cup and pre seed" lol see what results you get.... :rofl:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tink that is so cool! did you find it by accident? :haha:

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I sure did........were famous!!!!!!!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol I sure did........were famous!!!!!!!!

Yay! The whole world can stalk our thread! 

xxxx


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :rofl: Hey guys, get google up then type "moon cup and pre seed" lol see what results you get.... :rofl:

Oh WOW!!!...that is AWESOME!!!:happydance:


----------



## China girl

Thinking out loud......

Okay, so for my first two cycles(this being my second) I just used a fertility/ov calendar to tell me when I should O. Okay cool, this cycle I was really using my body & CM to tell me when I was going to O, kinda match it up with the fertility/ov calendar. So, I did a little research and I honestly don't think I ever got EWCM. Now I got extremely wet (sorrry for the TMI) CM & the the white creamy lotion type CM....but not the EWCM. Now my question is: Is this possible and can I still get preggers if the EWCM was not present?? Now I could have missed...cause sometime I am not the smartes fish in the sea..LOL. I would love to have your input:flower:


----------



## poppy666

Woooohoooooooooooooo we're at the top of google :happydance::happydance: Get in!!! :haha: now admin moves us back where we belong we're advertising your forum for you lol xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: just love it that it picks the post "from the moon cup man, in the moon cup shop, in moon cup village" Classic :rofl:

China, I don't really get EWCM either. Although I put it on my chart its not quite the deal, but the closest I get. I however did get it in abundance in my twenties so i know what its like. I'm pretty sure i just don't produce as much, and its a little more watery tmi.....

Its still ok though hun, all it means is that its not the IDEAL conditions. But its still good enough! If you don't have any luck this cycle, perhaps some pre seed or conceive plus? I'm trying some tonight :)


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :rofl: just love it that it picks the post "from the moon cup man, in the moon cup shop, in moon cup village" Classic :rofl:
> 
> China, I don't really get EWCM either. Although I put it on my chart its not quite the deal, but the closest I get. I however did get it in abundance in my twenties so i know what its like. I'm pretty sure i just don't produce as much, and its a little more watery tmi.....
> 
> Its still ok though hun, all it means is that its not the IDEAL conditions. But its still good enough! If you don't have any luck this cycle, perhaps some pre seed or conceive plus? I'm trying some tonight :)

Thanks Tink...
I was just freak'n myself out is all. I did some more reading and found that you can get preggers w/o...just don't know how long it took..lol. I was looking into soy, but if I'm not producing EWCM or enough...then I might need to work on that...ah...who knows:shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

well......i have been trying 7 months. I'm hoping thats it, especially with the moon cups and conceive plus! I was also on the pill for 5 years prior so that probably affected it x


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: just love it that it picks the post "from the moon cup man, in the moon cup shop, in moon cup village" Classic :rofl:
> 
> China, I don't really get EWCM either. Although I put it on my chart its not quite the deal, but the closest I get. I however did get it in abundance in my twenties so i know what its like. I'm pretty sure i just don't produce as much, and its a little more watery tmi.....
> 
> Its still ok though hun, all it means is that its not the IDEAL conditions. But its still good enough! If you don't have any luck this cycle, perhaps some pre seed or conceive plus? I'm trying some tonight :)
> 
> Thanks Tink...
> I was just freak'n myself out is all. I did some more reading and found that you can get preggers w/o...just don't know how long it took..lol. I was looking into soy, but if I'm not producing EWCM or enough...then I might need to work on that...ah...who knows:shrug:Click to expand...

Ive read grapefruit juice prodeuces more ewcm :thumbup:


----------



## FLGAL82

Hey ladies:hi: it took me forever to find yall.Just an update af still not here but my cramps are so bad it should be any day now.How is everyone else any new bfp???


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: just love it that it picks the post "from the moon cup man, in the moon cup shop, in moon cup village" Classic :rofl:
> 
> China, I don't really get EWCM either. Although I put it on my chart its not quite the deal, but the closest I get. I however did get it in abundance in my twenties so i know what its like. I'm pretty sure i just don't produce as much, and its a little more watery tmi.....
> 
> Its still ok though hun, all it means is that its not the IDEAL conditions. But its still good enough! If you don't have any luck this cycle, perhaps some pre seed or conceive plus? I'm trying some tonight :)
> 
> Thanks Tink...
> I was just freak'n myself out is all. I did some more reading and found that you can get preggers w/o...just don't know how long it took..lol. I was looking into soy, but if I'm not producing EWCM or enough...then I might need to work on that...ah...who knows:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ive read grapefruit juice prodeuces more ewcm :thumbup:Click to expand...

Really...I might have to research that when I get home...thanks Poppy:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: just love it that it picks the post "from the moon cup man, in the moon cup shop, in moon cup village" Classic :rofl:
> 
> China, I don't really get EWCM either. Although I put it on my chart its not quite the deal, but the closest I get. I however did get it in abundance in my twenties so i know what its like. I'm pretty sure i just don't produce as much, and its a little more watery tmi.....
> 
> Its still ok though hun, all it means is that its not the IDEAL conditions. But its still good enough! If you don't have any luck this cycle, perhaps some pre seed or conceive plus? I'm trying some tonight :)
> 
> Thanks Tink...
> I was just freak'n myself out is all. I did some more reading and found that you can get preggers w/o...just don't know how long it took..lol. I was looking into soy, but if I'm not producing EWCM or enough...then I might need to work on that...ah...who knows:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ive read grapefruit juice prodeuces more ewcm :thumbup:Click to expand...

Today I had 3 grapefruits for lunch :rofl: honestly, the face I pulled......


----------



## poppy666

Here you go a link for you sweetie x

https://www.thelaboroflove.com/articles/grapefruit-juice-and-cervical-mucus/


----------



## Damita

wow when did we end up in groups? I guess we are a group now :dance:


----------



## babydream

Good evening ladies,

Phoebe, darling i hope you are okay, i'm sure everything will be okay. I got called back for my smear 10ys ago, they repeated it because something wasn't right with it but it came back normal. I had to go for the test every year for 5years after that just to make sure it's okay. Fx nothing serious for you, we are always here for you babe. 

Sorry to hear about the witches got some of you, i'm still waiting for her, tomorrow or wed. Fx she stays away. 

I've got a heavy dull feeling in my tummy and lower backache in the morning so i'm pretty sure she's on the way. Oh and... DO NOT LAUGH!!! I have an itchy anal entrance! I checked i don't have worms! It's really annoying. No idea what it is, might be my haemorrid or something. 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: just love it that it picks the post "from the moon cup man, in the moon cup shop, in moon cup village" Classic :rofl:
> 
> China, I don't really get EWCM either. Although I put it on my chart its not quite the deal, but the closest I get. I however did get it in abundance in my twenties so i know what its like. I'm pretty sure i just don't produce as much, and its a little more watery tmi.....
> 
> Its still ok though hun, all it means is that its not the IDEAL conditions. But its still good enough! If you don't have any luck this cycle, perhaps some pre seed or conceive plus? I'm trying some tonight :)
> 
> Thanks Tink...
> I was just freak'n myself out is all. I did some more reading and found that you can get preggers w/o...just don't know how long it took..lol. I was looking into soy, but if I'm not producing EWCM or enough...then I might need to work on that...ah...who knows:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ive read grapefruit juice prodeuces more ewcm :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Today I had 3 grapefruits for lunch :rofl: honestly, the face I pulled......Click to expand...

Well you'll be wet through ready for tonight off them :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup its true China, helps me, but not enough. But the conceive plus should be a good substitute x


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> Good evening ladies,
> 
> Phoebe, darling i hope you are okay, i'm sure everything will be okay. I got called back for my smear 10ys ago, they repeated it because something wasn't right with it but it came back normal. I had to go for the test every year for 5years after that just to make sure it's okay. Fx nothing serious for you, we are always here for you babe.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the witches got some of you, i'm still waiting for her, tomorrow or wed. Fx she stays away.
> 
> I've got a heavy dull feeling in my tummy and lower backache in the morning so i'm pretty sure she's on the way. Oh and... DO NOT LAUGH!!! I have an itchy anal entrance! I checked i don't have worms! It's really annoying. No idea what it is, might be my haemorrid or something.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

Poor you hun :hugs: fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

SNAIL TRAIL CITY  :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Good evening ladies,
> 
> Phoebe, darling i hope you are okay, i'm sure everything will be okay. I got called back for my smear 10ys ago, they repeated it because something wasn't right with it but it came back normal. I had to go for the test every year for 5years after that just to make sure it's okay. Fx nothing serious for you, we are always here for you babe.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the witches got some of you, i'm still waiting for her, tomorrow or wed. Fx she stays away.
> 
> I've got a heavy dull feeling in my tummy and lower backache in the morning so i'm pretty sure she's on the way. Oh and... DO NOT LAUGH!!! I have an itchy anal entrance! I checked i don't have worms! It's really annoying. No idea what it is, might be my haemorrid or something.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

Better tell your dh he poking the wrong hole :rofl: god im laughing here, sorry couldnt resist that xx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> SNAIL TRAIL CITY  :rofl:

Wasnt that ment to mean slug trail? :haha::haha: oh god stop it i got a stitch with laughing lol


----------



## poppy666

FLGAL82 said:


> Hey ladies:hi: it took me forever to find yall.Just an update af still not here but my cramps are so bad it should be any day now.How is everyone else any new bfp???

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy sweetie, yes its terrible we been moved but PK gonna sort it :thumbup: FX that bad witch stays away :hugs: no BFPs today :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl:poppy u are making me laugh


----------



## poppy666

Ok ive calmed down now, i be good :blush: Coral how you feeling? x


----------



## babydream

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Holy shit!!! You girls can make me piss my pants!!! He'd love to poke the wrong hole but no chance!! I'd crunch his balls!


----------



## Damita

:rofl: this is why we were moved :winkwink:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream, have you got any anti-fungal cream like canesten? sounds like a touch of thrush x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Poppy I like snail cause it rhymes with trail......:rofl: sorry....... ah hem.....


----------



## poppy666

Ouch!!! :rofl:

Have to say its not too bad just need plenty of lub :rofl::rofl:


----------



## babydream

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Babydream, have you got any anti-fungal cream like canesten? sounds like a touch of thrush x



I do actually, canesten. Do you think it's a thrush??? i know i have an inner haemorrid and sometimes it bleeds. I had itching there before but just mild and for a few minutes, now it's quite severe, and nearly constant. I was so embarrassed in the pet shop today, i really had to scratch my ass!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> :rofl: this is why we were moved :winkwink:

Yeah i blame that Damita she's a sly one on the quiet :haha::haha: PK asked admin if we can edit title, they said yes :happydance: then sent us to Solitary confinement :nope:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey just dropping by to let u guys know that im 12dpo but bfn again today. Not feeling down about it tho, pretty much convinced im out this month so just hoping af comes on time n doesn't leave me hanging cos i wana go get on to the process of a November bfp x


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Here you go a link for you sweetie x
> 
> https://www.thelaboroflove.com/articles/grapefruit-juice-and-cervical-mucus/

Thanks Poppy:thumbup:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Ouch!!! :rofl:
> 
> Have to say its not too bad just need plenty of lub :rofl::rofl:

Oh poppy!!!!:rofl::rofl: I did it once in my early twenties so i'm okay but OH is still a virgin by me that way!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

It wont hurt to apply the canesten anyway, yup its almost as common as vaginal x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Hey just dropping by to let u guys know that im 12dpo but bfn again today. Not feeling down about it tho, pretty much convinced im out this month so just hoping af comes on time n doesn't leave me hanging cos i wana go get on to the process of a November bfp x

Keep with it sweetie your not out yet :hug: you not got any symptoms? x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey poppy666
I honestly don't fell any different to normal so i think thats why im pretty certain im out this month. Where r u in ur cycle? x


----------



## babydream

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> It wont hurt to apply the canesten anyway, yup its almost as common as vaginal x

Thanks Tink, you are an angel, i'll try it tonight! I sort of hoped it'd be a sign of early pregnancy. Hahahahahahah, I'd scretch my ass all day long and anywhere for it!!!


----------



## poppy666

12DPO same as you... af should be here tomorrow or wednesday at the latest, you know not everyone gets symptoms straight away... i had sickness with 2 of mine & the 2 others no sickness just tender boobs.... others have nothing whats so ever, so your not out yet :happydance:


----------



## FLGAL82

babydream said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Holy shit!!! You girls can make me piss my pants!!! He'd love to poke the wrong hole but no chance!! I'd crunch his balls![/QUOTE
> 
> OMG yall are to funny.LMAO


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ouch!!! :rofl:
> 
> Have to say its not too bad just need plenty of lub :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oh poppy!!!!:rofl::rofl: I did it once in my early twenties so i'm okay but OH is still a virgin by me that way!!! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

And i thought you was quiet :rofl:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Poppy that last post has given me a little hope back just when i had none left :) Have u tested at all yet? My af should come tomorrow or Wed too x


----------



## poppy666

Awww im so glad, everybody thinks or expects to get synptoms but if your lucky you dont get any and sail through a pregnancy :hugs:

Yeah tested twice today n posted it on here, there was a line, but im thinking an evap or i left test too long before i viewed it :shrug:. Had the odd cramping, bachache etc so af he creeping nearer, just want it to hurry up now cos i got my Soy n stuff to use next cycle :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :rofl: Hey guys, get google up then type "moon cup and pre seed" lol see what results you get.... :rofl:

yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats us!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :rofl: just love it that it picks the post "from the moon cup man, in the moon cup shop, in moon cup village" Classic :rofl:
> 
> China, I don't really get EWCM either. Although I put it on my chart its not quite the deal, but the closest I get. I however did get it in abundance in my twenties so i know what its like. I'm pretty sure i just don't produce as much, and its a little more watery tmi.....
> 
> Its still ok though hun, all it means is that its not the IDEAL conditions. But its still good enough! If you don't have any luck this cycle, perhaps some pre seed or conceive plus? I'm trying some tonight :)

that was my post!!! the moon cup man etc!!!!! yey!!!! :rofl: xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Aww cool im gona have to look bak so i can have a look, there is always so many pages to catch up on wen i sign in i find it near on impossible so it's not that im not interested about how all u guys r getting on honest!
Im just looking at what ppl r saying about soy just now but part of me is kinda nervous about trying it for some reason. I've had a cramping/twinge sensation on my left side (where i would expect my ovary to be) since the date i think i ovulated, it's not severe n sometimes i wonder if im even imagining it lol i only notice it 1 or 2 times a day when im not really doing anything. Any ideas? Should i be worried? x


----------



## poppy666

Ive had that too, but i think ive had everything & even invented some :haha: i dont think it be anything to worry about unless its really painful, then id get it checked out sweetie.

Im just trying my hardest to not symptoms spot which is hard, but all the symptoms are similiar to af one's its hard.. we got tomorrow or wednesday to see, if not this month we'll learn more and take it into our next cycle then be one step closer hopefully to our BFPs :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

you testing tomorrow poppy? or waiting for the witch? x


----------



## Jenny Penn

For all i know i maybe get it all the time but maybe just because im paying more attention to my body these days lol Well thanks again for the reassurance n i will check in again tomorrow although i won't be testing anymore unless af not here for Thursday. Good luck n fingers crossed for u poppy as well as all u other ladies hoping for a bfp out there. Night x


----------



## poppy666

Night Jenny, all good things come to though's who wait, your turn will come :hugs: sweet dreams xx


----------



## babydream

Girls!!! I swear i just had a wave of nausea! I'm also yawning all the time and it's really early for me, i never go to bed before midnight. I might just test tomorrow morning too!!!


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooo yes test :happydance: looking forward to it :kiss: you ok now? x


----------



## coral11680

babydream said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Holy shit!!! You girls can make me piss my pants!!! He'd love to poke the wrong hole but no chance!! I'd crunch his balls!

my hubby too :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

good luck babydream!!!:D


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Omg I swear my heart just skipped a beat, thought I'd lost my girlies:haha:

Hope everyones ok, i cheated again and skipped a few pages:haha:


----------



## babydream

Oh f**k!!! Nausea lasted only a few seconds. I couldn't resist, i've done a cheapy, it's a fleaming bfn!!! Why did i do it???? :cry:


----------



## poppy666

FMU missy lol... hey if i did one now id not see any line cos of the lighting, wait till tomorrow :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Omg I swear my heart just skipped a beat, thought I'd lost my girlies:haha:
> 
> Hope everyones ok, i cheated again and skipped a few pages:haha:

Yeah mine did today i thought our thread had been deleted lol, it needs to go back where it belongs grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

yep must admit, I don't like it over here either:cry:

Picked up my soy today:happydance: and some grapefruit juice only prob is I'm not over keen on the stuff, still better get used to it if it helps:thumbup:

How you feeling anyways Poppy?


----------



## babydream

You think i should Poppy??? Or should i wait till wed or thu?? 

I remember last year before i found out i was pregnant, the first wave of nausea came in the evening too. And you know what? Doesn't matter how much i sleep i'm feeling very tired and i feel like i keep having blackouts for just a moment each time. Weird feeling. OMG i'm symptom spotting, i didn't do it until now.


----------



## poppy666

Woohooo go Daisys_mummy lol your armed and dangerous like me next cycle, yeah im good but knackered, been tired a lot lately but my LO had a few rough nights with his cold. Was nausea all this morning, but not looking into that as i get like that before my af arrives.

Hows you?

lmao your symptoms spotting babydream:haha: but if your tired all the time for no reason and waves of nausea you never know x Id test when your ready sweetie or leave till af day, i only got two cheapies left and they blue dye so not looking into any faint lines lol.

Will buy a good one if im more than 2 days late x


----------



## babydream

Yes, you two ladies are defo armed and dangerous. I'm thinking of soy too but i'm not sure. My cycles finally got back to normal 28days and soy can change that so i'm a bit hesitant. 

I'll see how i feel in the morning about testing. I've got 3 frer, i don't want to waste them, i better get down to the poundshop. 

I'm off to bed ladies, have a good night, i can't wait for test results in the morning.

nighty nighty xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Yeah I'm good Poppy, AF due tomorrow if the last 2 cycles are anything to go by.

Babydream sorry didn't mean to ignore you, I'd wait it out til af due day to test but it depends on how you feel huni. When is af due anyway?


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Yes, you two ladies are defo armed and dangerous. I'm thinking of soy too but i'm not sure. My cycles finally got back to normal 28days and soy can change that so i'm a bit hesitant.
> 
> I'll see how i feel in the morning about testing. I've got 3 frer, i don't want to waste them, i better get down to the poundshop.
> 
> I'm off to bed ladies, have a good night, i can't wait for test results in the morning.
> 
> nighty nighty xxxxxxxxxxxx

Night night babydream, sleep well and see you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Yeah I'm good Poppy, AF due tomorrow if the last 2 cycles are anything to go by.
> 
> Babydream sorry didn't mean to ignore you, I'd wait it out til af due day to test but it depends on how you feel huni. When is af due anyway?

Yeah mine is either tomorrow or wednesday, just want it over now dont you? x

Feeling more confident with next cycle and my goodies :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

I haven't been on in a couple days, missed you guys!! There is like an extra 60 pages.. gosh. I'm not sure I have THAT kind of time! Did I miss anything!? Any BFPs!?!? As for me, I am CD18 and it looks like I still havent O'd. My temps have just been getting lower and lower pretty much but no O. Check it out, its weird. At least it is showing a PATTERN, rather than just being very erratic, I'm hoping that means it will be... soon. ugh. We have been BDing like crazy because my cycles aren't so regular and we don't really know when anything is going to happen. I am thinking about trying the soy next cycle if this cycle doesnt work, it seems like with my longer, unpredictable cycles, I might be a good candidate. Anyone else tried it or going to?


----------



## Daisys_mummy

poppy666 said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm good Poppy, AF due tomorrow if the last 2 cycles are anything to go by.
> 
> Babydream sorry didn't mean to ignore you, I'd wait it out til af due day to test but it depends on how you feel huni. When is af due anyway?
> 
> Yeah mine is either tomorrow or wednesday, just want it over now dont you? x
> 
> Feeling more confident with next cycle and my goodies :haha:Click to expand...


Yep strangely want it over with too, Didn't know whether to use the soy for the same reasons Babydream was talking about, but me and hubby have not used ay protection since Daisy was about 18months or so and she's nearly 5, so i figured I've nothing to lose and I'd give it a go. Feeling heaps more confident about next month too.

Good night babydreams, sweet dreams mwah


----------



## poppy666

Yes quite a few of us trying Soy, yes ive heard it can alter your cycle a little i.e bring your ovulation forward 3-4 days, but in some women it dont? as long as your using opk's earlier you wont miss your ov :thumbup:

I sometimes think i dont ov every month n thats why im trying it, if i do ov every month it dont do anything to it, maybe help me release a stonger egg or if im lucky release two eggs lol x


----------



## jenb

i felt very hopeful this morning but all afternoon ive had a heaviness in my lower abdo so i think AF will prob be here in the morning but i guess its not over till its over right?

hopefully in just having implantation cramps!!! please please lol

good luck ladies im off to bed the sooner i sleep the sooner tomarrow arrives so i can find out for sure!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> It wont hurt to apply the canesten anyway, yup its almost as common as vaginal x
> 
> Thanks Tink, you are an angel, i'll try it tonight! I sort of hoped it'd be a sign of early pregnancy. Hahahahahahah, I'd scretch my ass all day long and anywhere for it!!!Click to expand...

He he, it could be as thrush is common in pregnancy :haha: And also when your run down...like the immune system in early pregnancy....suppressed so the body doesn't reject the baby....So its all good lol

How's ya anus this morning gal? :haha: xxxxxxxx


----------



## natalies1982

Good morning ladies

i got my BFP this morning its faint tried to get a pic but camera battery died but the 2nd line is defo there i compared it to fridays and friday didnt even have a faint of a line


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs! DH dragged me up to bed and off the computer last night.....phew! lol

He told me he read that when the man enjoys sex, he produces up to 50% extra sperm...needless to say he got indulged :rofl: just in case :rofl:

Right, any testers? any news? I'm poised. If theres no news I'll be posting pics of my OPK's just so we can see some lines :rofl:

Everybody ok this morning? :hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Natalie......??????????????????


----------



## natalies1982

good luck to u ladies who is testing today?


----------



## natalies1982

lol i pressed send b4 i finished look up


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

natalies1982 said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> i got my BFP this morning its faint tried to get a pic but camera battery died but the 2nd line is defo there i compared it to fridays and friday didnt even have a faint of a line

:happydance::wacko::bfp::bfp::bfp::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::flasher::rain::bunny::loopy::wohoo::tease::headspin::friends::wohoo:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPPPPPY NATALIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh honey!!!!! :hugs: Woooooohooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!

Oh I need to see, will you be able to get some bats for your camera! Congratulations my dear, you've truly made my day xxxxxxxxx


----------



## natalies1982

AWW thanks hun i will charge it up while im at the school and post it later :) thank you i cant believe it i thought it would be a neg


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I CAN believe it, I wasn't buying the negative PMA lol Awwww LOVING the new ticker, can I change my siggie? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: congrats natalie!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

:dance::dance::yipee::yipee::hug: Nattttttttttttttttttt :hug::yipee::yipee::dance::dance: Congratulations :kiss: cant wait to see piccys.... i cant even remember if you had any symptoms or not? :headspin::hugs2::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:bfp::bfp::bfp:

Well took the blue cheapie i had left n BFN so just waiting now for the :witch: to come xx

Oh gotta do my siggy too x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_0617.jpg

Do you think yesterday evenings OPK was positive? Hmmmmmmmm 

Also, I got my soft cups this morning, just in time if that was a positive OPK lol Used my moon cup last night with concieve plus. Just wondering, is there a particular way to insert them? I know how to do if for af, but how do you go about making sure you got all the :spermy: inside? :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww :hugs: poppy. Naughty home bargains evaps...I could have swarn you were onto something there :( I'm sorry hun. But you never know, af isnt here yet...but heaven help the bitch next cycle with ur arsenal of weaponry!!!! x


----------



## poppy666

I think thats deffo positive :haha: 

Yeah im not going to get those again i think thats terrible for evaps... anyways think we all armed and dangerous this month lol x


----------



## coral11680

:happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin::yipee::hug:
CONGRATS Natalies!!! so happy for you.

How many days po are you? and did you have symptoms?:D:thumbup:

I didn't bother testing this morning as my temp went down again so assuming the bitch will show tomorrow as scheduled:cry: oh well onto next cycle!

Babydream sorry for your bfn are you trying again? are you due on tomorrow too?:hugs:

Poppy sorry for your bfn also:hugs: are you going to temp this cycle? Although your not out yet are you hun


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> :happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin::yipee::hug:
> CONGRATS Natalies!!! so happy for you.
> 
> How many days po are you? and did you have symptoms?:D:thumbup:
> 
> I didn't bother testing this morning as my temp went down again so assuming the bitch will show tomorrow as scheduled:cry: oh well onto next cycle!
> 
> Babydream sorry for your bfn are you trying again? are you due on tomorrow too?:hugs:
> 
> Poppy sorry for your bfn also:hugs: are you going to temp this cycle? Although your not out yet are you hun

Coral as i say im armed and dangerous next cycle :gun: :haha:

Soy
Softcup
Preseed
Charting
Sex every other day if possible 

Im a women on a mission :rofl:

How you feeling sweetie? xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral and Poppy neither of you are out yet....but :hug:

Just looked at a preggers ladies chart and her temps dropped the day before she had a positve test.....15dpo......so there you have it girls.....your still in.


----------



## coral11680

feeling very disappointed......need to brush myself off and start over though. Think I need to order some preseed and just use that along with opk's and temping!Not quite as armed as you:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Arnt they ment to stay up? I got a Tesco's frer here so not sure when to try that...


----------



## coral11680

thanks Tink but have that gut feeling!.......I was up and down all night dreaming I was taking my temp!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ah but still armed and dangerous Coral! that pre seed is meant to be good. I'm using conceive plus only cause you can buy it off the shelf at boots......and cause I couldn't stay away from lakey too long lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes poppy, but one low temp means very little, its the general pattern. 

Coral, i know what you mean...i do that lol x


----------



## babydream

:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Natalieeeeeee!!! Congratulations hun, i'm so so happy for you!!!

Come on girls we need more!!!! 

Poppy and coral come on babies, i'm with you due tomorrow. I didn't test this morning i decided to wait it out. I woke up with a less painful lower backache than yesterday, a bit of heavy abdomen and my sinuses are playing up. My 'anus' is okay for now, thanks Tink, but i'll keep applying the cream today. I also noticed that my bowel movements are more frequent. At least 3times a day. Weird! There is the proper symptom spotting!!! I can't believe i'm sharing this kind of stuff with you girls!! 

Tink, OH is right, the more horny they are the more they produce! So get the kinky outfits out!!! 

Hope everyone is okay today xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream, frequent bowel movements was my first symptom when preggers.....any change in bowel habits is a sign in fact. Glad ur 'anus' is feeling better lol aww no really, its horrible that, and yes keep up the cream it wont do any harm. I got everything crossed for you guys tomorrow. 

Poppy that a tesco own test of a frer?

Well I'll be putting the kinky gear on tonight then lol I'm armed with soft cups tonight...wish somebody could explain exactly how i get it in and capture all the :spermy: properly....I'm anxious. With the moon cup i just pushed it up, but the soft cups are HUGE! i can't see how i'll get it in without folding, so if its folded wont it just block the sperm from the cervix. Confused.com


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Babydream, frequent bowel movements was my first symptom when preggers.....any change in bowel habits is a sign in fact. Glad ur 'anus' is feeling better lol aww no really, its horrible that, and yes keep up the cream it wont do any harm. I got everything crossed for you guys tomorrow.
> 
> Poppy that a tesco own test of a frer?
> 
> Well I'll be putting the kinky gear on tonight then lol I'm armed with soft cups tonight...wish somebody could explain exactly how i get it in and capture all the :spermy: properly....I'm anxious. With the moon cup i just pushed it up, but the soft cups are HUGE! i can't see how i'll get it in without folding, so if its folded wont it just block the sperm from the cervix. Confused.com

Tink I have wondered the same thing. I haven't bought them but find it hard to imagine how to use them?


----------



## babydream

https://www.sme-fertility.co.uk/user/instead cup instructions.pdf

Here Tink, have a look, this helped me!!!

Also, go on youtube and type 'softcup instead' it'll show you several clips.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I put a thread on the ttc forum, if i get the answer I'll share it here.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks babydream, but if its folded before it goes in, wont it filled with air rather than sperm, do you get me? x


----------



## babydream

Yes i get you hun, but no, it's okay. I put some conceive+ in the cup and fold it and push it in so it goes behind the pubic bone. If you can reach just poke the bottom of the cup once its inside so the lub can properly reach the cervix. It takes up the shape of your cervix. I actually do it inside out so the cup part is not so big and easier to hook your finger under the rim as the lub make it very slippery. There are some very good instruction videos online and i found the instruction leaflet useful in the box too. Dont' be scared of it, you'll be okay xxx


----------



## babydream

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Babydream, frequent bowel movements was my first symptom when preggers.....any change in bowel habits is a sign in fact. Glad ur 'anus' is feeling better lol aww no really, its horrible that, and yes keep up the cream it wont do any harm. I got everything crossed for you guys tomorrow.
> 
> Poppy that a tesco own test of a frer?
> 
> Well I'll be putting the kinky gear on tonight then lol I'm armed with soft cups tonight...wish somebody could explain exactly how i get it in and capture all the :spermy: properly....I'm anxious. With the moon cup i just pushed it up, but the soft cups are HUGE! i can't see how i'll get it in without folding, so if its folded wont it just block the sperm from the cervix. Confused.com

Actually, i remember too. When i got preggo last year the same thing happened. fx it's a good sign then xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww thanks Babydream, i guess when you roll it its like a hollow sausage shape so i guess it does allow the :spermy: in... Thanks hun, I appreciate it. Gonna get some lub on it and practice in a bit so i know what i'm doing. Your a star! xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Just looking at the pre seed on amazon don't know whether to get the tube or the pre filled applicators?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Babydream, frequent bowel movements was my first symptom when preggers.....any change in bowel habits is a sign in fact. Glad ur 'anus' is feeling better lol aww no really, its horrible that, and yes keep up the cream it wont do any harm. I got everything crossed for you guys tomorrow.
> 
> Poppy that a tesco own test of a frer?
> 
> Well I'll be putting the kinky gear on tonight then lol I'm armed with soft cups tonight...wish somebody could explain exactly how i get it in and capture all the :spermy: properly....I'm anxious. With the moon cup i just pushed it up, but the soft cups are HUGE! i can't see how i'll get it in without folding, so if its folded wont it just block the sperm from the cervix. Confused.com
> 
> Actually, i remember too. When i got preggo last year the same thing happened. fx it's a good sign then xxClick to expand...

:thumbup: Time will tell but i sure think it is! Oh roll on tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

natalies1982 said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> i got my BFP this morning its faint tried to get a pic but camera battery died but the 2nd line is defo there i compared it to fridays and friday didnt even have a faint of a line

:happydance::happydance: congrays hunni sooooooooooooo pleased for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

coral11680 said:


> Just looking at the pre seed on amazon don't know whether to get the tube or the pre filled applicators?

Hi coral, i usually get the 40mg tube and they give 6 applicator with it, i think it's worth it more like that. But as Tink said, conceive+ is on the shelves in Boots and bigger pack for less money. It's just as good as preseed. xxxx


----------



## PJ32

Morning all boooooo the Witch arrived this morning hay ho CD1


----------



## PJ32

Congratulations on your BFP natalies1982!

:bfp::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babydream

Sorry about af PJ, get ready for next round hun xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Girls, i'm gonna break something.....grrrrrrrrrrrrr :growlmad:

My 21ys old cousin temporarily living with us, (temp? since May!!!). This morning she laughed and casually said, 'oh i forgot my FMU for the pregnancy test'. She doesn't have a serious relationship, she had 2 abortions already and she still does not want a baby, but she's irresponsible and i could strangle her right now. If she is pregnant i'm gonna go absolutely mental!!! :cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all :wave: hows everyone today, :happydance: i see we have a :bfp: weldone natalies!!! bet your over the moon!!!
well its too cold to go anywhere today, so im having a lazy day indoors, my af was a bitch yesterday! going through "super plus" tampons every hour, seems to be slowing up a bit now, just want :witch: to go now! cant wait for :sex: xx


----------



## PJ32

babydream said:


> Sorry about af PJ, get ready for next round hun xxxxx

Thanks babydream xx wasn't very hopeful this month, but am determined this time! 

Took some time to find the page this afternoon, had me stumped for a while :shrug:

Right whats the plan of action for BFPs across the board?


----------



## mothercabbage

aw PJ :hug: and babydream i think i would be rather p-d off too! hope your ok sweetie :hug: to you too....xx


----------



## PJ32

babydream said:


> Girls, i'm gonna break something.....grrrrrrrrrrrrr :growlmad:
> 
> My 21ys old cousin temporarily living with us, (temp? since May!!!). This morning she laughed and casually said, 'oh i forgot my FMU for the pregnancy test'. She doesn't have a serious relationship, she had 2 abortions already and she still does not want a baby, but she's irresponsible and i could strangle her right now. If she is pregnant i'm gonna go absolutely mental!!! :cry:

:hug: honey, it's so unfair and your right very irresponsible.


----------



## babydream

I just locked myself into my bedroom and in tears. I can't look at her and i want her out!!! I know i'm being nasty but i can't help it. She shouldn't have told me at all let alone laughing to my face when she knows i'm dying for a baby. Bitch!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PJ32 said:


> Morning all boooooo the Witch arrived this morning hay ho CD1

:hugs: I'm sorry hun, but try and look on the bright side. No more waiting to see, and a brand new cycle to join your ding dong buddies in getting that BFP! Were not letting af get us this time, she's history! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> I just locked myself into my bedroom and in tears. I can't look at her and i want her out!!! I know i'm being nasty but i can't help it. She shouldn't have told me at all let alone laughing to my face when she knows i'm dying for a baby. Bitch!!!!

she sounds a tad selfish, i would be seething too, but your time will come and hopefully it will be soon, very soon and then youll have to "get her out" youll need the extra space for your baby!!!!!!!! :hug: and :dust: i see your 13dpo...have you tested yet? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:gun: Thats it.....nobody makes my ding dong buddies cry, I'll be over later....I'll be the one with black tights over my head....

On a serious note, i think you need to tell her how upset she's made you. She was bang out of order, how low can you get? Does she realize just how insensitive that was? :hugs:


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> I just locked myself into my bedroom and in tears. I can't look at her and i want her out!!! I know i'm being nasty but i can't help it. She shouldn't have told me at all let alone laughing to my face when she knows i'm dying for a baby. Bitch!!!!
> 
> she sounds a tad selfish, i would be seething too, but your time will come and hopefully it will be soon, very soon and then youll have to "get her out" youll need the extra space for your baby!!!!!!!! :hug: and :dust: i see your 13dpo...have you tested yet? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks MC, yes i did, last night with a cheapie but it was a bfn :nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good Morning MC! Its really cold here too....brrrrr! Hoping af stops for you soon. Have you decided on your plan of action, you trying the soy too? x


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Good Morning MC! Its really cold here too....brrrrr! Hoping af stops for you soon. Have you decided on your plan of action, you trying the soy too? x

morning tink my 1st plan of action is to get some tights for over my head too...lets go sort that (babydreams word) bitch out!!! :gun:
no, i was gonna try the soy but i dont think i have a problem O so why mess with it, its only cycle #2 TTC so i dont think i need to try soy just yet, but im going with the smep, DTD every other day from CD6 then +OPK day and 3 days after(i think thats where we went wrong last cycle) pillow under bum for 15 mins after :sex: too, see how we get on with that....hows you today? hope your well xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Babydream, frequent bowel movements was my first symptom when preggers.....any change in bowel habits is a sign in fact. Glad ur 'anus' is feeling better lol aww no really, its horrible that, and yes keep up the cream it wont do any harm. I got everything crossed for you guys tomorrow.
> 
> Poppy that a tesco own test of a frer?
> 
> Well I'll be putting the kinky gear on tonight then lol I'm armed with soft cups tonight...wish somebody could explain exactly how i get it in and capture all the :spermy: properly....I'm anxious. With the moon cup i just pushed it up, but the soft cups are HUGE! i can't see how i'll get it in without folding, so if its folded wont it just block the sperm from the cervix. Confused.com

Tink yes its Tesco own a blue & white box... i took the test but im not sure cos within 5 mins a very faint line, but im not going to trust it cos surely it wouldnt be that faint... maybe those tests do have a faint line after 5 minutes :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Babydream, frequent bowel movements was my first symptom when preggers.....any change in bowel habits is a sign in fact. Glad ur 'anus' is feeling better lol aww no really, its horrible that, and yes keep up the cream it wont do any harm. I got everything crossed for you guys tomorrow.
> 
> Poppy that a tesco own test of a frer?
> 
> Well I'll be putting the kinky gear on tonight then lol I'm armed with soft cups tonight...wish somebody could explain exactly how i get it in and capture all the :spermy: properly....I'm anxious. With the moon cup i just pushed it up, but the soft cups are HUGE! i can't see how i'll get it in without folding, so if its folded wont it just block the sperm from the cervix. Confused.com
> 
> Tink yes its Tesco own a blue & white box... i took the test but im not sure cos within 5 mins a very faint line, but im not going to trust it cos surely it wouldnt be that faint... maybe those tests do have a faint line after 5 minutes :shrug:Click to expand...

did you take a pic? can we see it!!! :blush:


----------



## poppy666

Will try sort it after i fed korben, took it on my phone so fx i can get it into paint cos other day they were blank sheets in documents till opened in paint?? dunno how that happened lol wont be long x


----------



## mothercabbage

oooooooooooo goody, thanx poppy i love viewing pissy stix, is korben better today,bless him xxxxx


----------



## jenb

AF still hasnt arrived i havent tested today as i dont have any left so im gonna wait untill tomarrow
i had strong AF cramps yesterday so i thought i would have woke up with AF this morning i still have wet creamy CM im wearing a pad just incase but hopefully the witch isnt gonna arrive as i dont have cramps today


----------



## coral11680

babydream what b*tch! How insensitve, get her out, not what you need right now:growlmad::growlmad:

PJ sorry AF got you:hugs:

Poppy another faint line!:happydance: I think I read the tescos arent very sensitive and cant be used accurately before AF due so I'm getting very excited now! Try again tomorrow!

I hope AF arrives for me bright and early tomorrow so I can get on with the new cycle! (of course I would be very happy if she stayed away and I got a BFP but not holding my breath!!)


----------



## mothercabbage

jenb said:


> AF still hasnt arrived i havent tested today as i dont have any left so im gonna wait untill tomarrow
> i had strong AF cramps yesterday so i thought i would have woke up with AF this morning i still have wet creamy CM im wearing a pad just incase but hopefully the witch isnt gonna arrive as i dont have cramps today

yeah! stay away :witch: or else :gun:......fxd for you hunni xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Ok 1st one then i inverted it x you can only see faint line to naked eye... arghhhh i give up ladies lol

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image006.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image006-1.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image002.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> natalies1982 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies
> 
> i got my BFP this morning its faint tried to get a pic but camera battery died but the 2nd line is defo there i compared it to fridays and friday didnt even have a faint of a line
> 
> :happydance::happydance: congrays hunni sooooooooooooo pleased for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance: CONGRATS NAT XXX HERE'S TO A HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 MONTHS DARLING WOOHOOO XXX :happydance::happydance::kiss:


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> Girls, i'm gonna break something.....grrrrrrrrrrrrr :growlmad:
> 
> My 21ys old cousin temporarily living with us, (temp? since May!!!). This morning she laughed and casually said, 'oh i forgot my FMU for the pregnancy test'. She doesn't have a serious relationship, she had 2 abortions already and she still does not want a baby, but she's irresponsible and i could strangle her right now. If she is pregnant i'm gonna go absolutely mental!!! :cry:

aww no babydream that so irresponsible, dont u find people like that always fall preg so quickly??? well if u need someone to go mental with i am ur woman :rofl::grr::rofl::hug: xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance::happydance::thumbup:I seeeeeeee it poppy omg omg omg i think you got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Im not convinced really and it dont say how sensitive it is on the box, i left that for 5 mins so dunno.. will try again tomorrow if af dont arrive :kiss:


----------



## babydream

Thanks phoebe and coral, it sucks i'm not a happy bunny. 

Poppy! i can see it, i think you got it babe, it's official!!!!! wohooooooooooo, love ya girl!!!!


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Ok 1st one then i inverted it x you can only see faint line to naked eye... arghhhh i give up ladies lol
> 
> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image006.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image006-1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image002.jpg[/IMG]

i see it poppy good luck lovely xxxx thanks for yesterday xxxx


----------



## China girl

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


natalies1982 said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> i got my BFP this morning its faint tried to get a pic but camera battery died but the 2nd line is defo there i compared it to fridays and friday didnt even have a faint of a line

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:HOT DAMN!!!! Congrats Natalies:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

POPPY if af turns up after tests like that i will eat my hat! well i dont wear a hat but you know what i mean!!:haha: i really think you got it..:yipee: cyber bro/sis on way!!! :wohoo: my heart skipped a beat when i saw that 1st test! then the invert had me in tears for ya......cant wait for tomorrow(you are testing again right?) :hug: :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

in fact thankyou to all for ur kind words and advice yesterday.:friends::friends: feel bit of a plum for all my tears and histrionics:blush::blush: well i was wondering, my af is due this weekend, surely they wont be able to do the colposcopy then will they???

thanks again dongers xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Bbaydream me personally in your situation would have a word with your dh and ask her to move on, you really dont need that shit sweetie, dont think a lot of peeps would be happy under those circumstance :hugs::hugs:

PJ so sorry that damn bitch got ya, you ok? :hug:

Bollox i forgot again what ive read :haha: eed to go back ive miss some lol... I need to pop out first my son got an interview im dropping him off, wont be long.

Girls honest im not convinced with that test will retest tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Damita

OMG Poppy!! That is such a BFP!!


----------



## coral11680

Poppy def def def a BFP,:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo: so pleased for you! Xxxxx


----------



## natalies1982

thank you im still in shock tbh i didnt think it would happen

well the ebay one disappeared even more so got a tesco one and

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/nathollyandmatthew/P1030295.jpg


----------



## natalies1982

Poppy ur first test i see a faint line hun i say BFP :)


----------



## coral11680

natalies1982 said:


> thank you im still in shock tbh i didnt think it would happen
> 
> well the ebay one disappeared even more so got a tesco one and
> 
> https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/nathollyandmatthew/P1030295.jpg

Congrats again natalies what a beautiful bfp!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## natalies1982

oh symptons ive had have been tingly boobs and also been quite uncomfortable to sleep the last few nights my insides felt all weird dont know if its linked but the boobs have been the main one


----------



## mothercabbage

WHAT A GREAT LINE NATALIES, MUST BE A DAY FOR BFP!! :wohoo:


----------



## phoebe

phoebe said:


> in fact thankyou to all for ur kind words and advice yesterday.:friends::friends: feel bit of a plum for all my tears and histrionics:blush::blush: well i was wondering, my af is due this weekend, surely they wont be able to do the colposcopy then will they???
> 
> thanks again dongers xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:

anyone please???? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:thumbup: POPPY. THATS A BFP. I'll bloody eat DH's smelly socks if its not. 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I have done many a tesco test and NEVER got a line like that. O.M.G :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Apart from the actual BFP I got when I was pregnant lol xxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :thumbup: POPPY. THATS A BFP. I'll bloody eat DH's smelly socks if its not.
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> I have done many a tesco test and NEVER got a line like that. O.M.G :hugs:

:rofl:me too lol poppy see we can all clearly see it!! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe, i dont know hunni, hope you find out soon though :hug: xxxxxxxx
@poppy told ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha: :kiss: xx


----------



## pk2of8

Good Morning sweeties!!! WOW, lots of activity this morning! :hugs:

girls, i'm sorry about the move...i asked about moving us back. someone responded to say the move just keeps the forums neater and more organized and newbies can still find us, but admin hasn't replied back yet to say if they would move us back. i'm kind of thinking this is it for us, and we're stuck here. :wacko: i'm sorry ding dongs :shrug:

ladybeautiful and PJ...so sorry about the :witch: for you hunnies:hugs::hugs:...me too. started last night. :cry: cramps are HORRENDOUS today of course, so i feel like shit.

:happydance::happydance::bfp::dance::dance::bfp::yipee::yipee::bfp::headspin::headspin::bfp::wohoo::wohoo: natalies that's SO WONDERFUL!!!!!! so happy for you hun!!! we got another one!!! we got another one!!! yay!!!!

@poppy-- i think it's looking very good luvvie!!! i defo see a line there too sweetie!!! :kiss::hugs::kiss: keeping all my fxxxxxxxxx for you luv!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, a Colposcopy can be done during pregnancy. BUT you must tell them when you go that you might be pregnant. If you are pregnant and it shows abnormal cells, it is usually ok to wait till the baby is born for treatment should the cells not return to normal. Please don't panic! just make sure everybody is aware of your possible pregnancy ok hun! :hug: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> in fact thankyou to all for ur kind words and advice yesterday.:friends::friends: feel bit of a plum for all my tears and histrionics:blush::blush: well i was wondering, my af is due this weekend, surely they wont be able to do the colposcopy then will they???
> 
> thanks again dongers xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:
> 
> anyone please???? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Phoebe,
I don't see why they couldn't do the colposcopy. They would be going in from the back so, AF should not effect it. Now that is just my take, I would ring the Dr's and ask if it would be a probelm. Hope this helps huni:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Phoebe, a Colposcopy can be done during pregnancy. BUT you must tell them when you go that you might be pregnant. If you are pregnant and it shows abnormal cells, it is usually ok to wait till the baby is born for treatment should the cells not return to normal. Please don't panic! just make sure everybody is aware of your possible pregnancy ok hun! :hug: xxxxxxxxxxx

thanks hunny, but if af did turn up would it still be ok to do it then???? i honestly hope i am preg but all the symps seem to be fading apart from the sickness xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, I have found you some info honey. 

https://www.cancerhelp.org.uk/type/cervical-cancer/smears/pregnancy-and-abnormal-cervical-cells#other


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwwwwwwwww pk :hug: hope the :witch: goes quickly for ya xx im on cd 3 now so hopefully im half way through af, cant wait to get back to :sex: ive got a countdown gadget for next testing date/af date......26 days,18 hours,32 minuites and 40 secs...:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

It really depends hun, you will need to tell them the situation when you get there. If your are on af it makes it a little more difficult to view the cells, so they may decide to wait till after. Go prepared with an open mind, and have a good chat with them :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> awwwwwwwwwwww pk :hug: hope the :witch: goes quickly for ya xx im on cd 3 now so hopefully im half way through af, cant wait to get back to :sex: ive got a countdown gadget for next testing date/af date......26 days,18 hours,32 minuites and 40 secs...:haha:

thanks sweetie...i'm usually 4-5 days long, but only the first 2 are ever bad. ..... a countdown ticker :haha: that's too funny MC! i think it would make me crazy though...i'd be staring at it constantly wondering why time isn't moving faster!! :haha: 

well, i already have softcups (i use them for af every month) and i already have preseed. i think i'm going to go to the health food store today...try to get those supplements for dh. if they don't have them, then i'll order them online. i'm going to do more research on the soy today too and decide about whether or not i'll try that this time. maybe next month i'll do that if no bfp. i don't know yet...we'll see. otherwise, time to schedule that sa for dh. and i've got to get our insurance switched over to his employer, so i need him home to do it so will have to wait til later tonight i guess. lots to do then....well my dh's brother is getting married this weekend, so at least i'll be able to enjoy some drinks with everybody:winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

Pk sorry the :witch: got you:hugs: 
I'm pretty sure she is on her way over to me now the bitch!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh PK :( :hugs: :hug: :hugs: I'm so sorry babe. Next cycles gonna be the mother of all cycles PK, lets drive that witch outta town!


----------



## pk2of8

coral11680 said:


> Pk sorry the :witch: got you:hugs:
> I'm pretty sure she is on her way over to me now the bitch!

yeah, i started to hope again when my temps went back up a little, but i started cramping very badly last night around dinner time and knew that would be the end of it for me. ... sure enough, a few hours later.... eh well...you never know for you sweetie... i thought i saw somebody's chart recently whose temps went down some but still had bfp, so you're not out yet! :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> It really depends hun, you will need to tell them the situation when you get there. If your are on af it makes it a little more difficult to view the cells, so they may decide to wait till after. Go prepared with an open mind, and have a good chat with them :hugs:

thanks tink that site was a great help xxx oh i shall keep an open mind lol, i'll just sit and wait to see what the weekend brings. thanks for doing all of that for me xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh PK :( :hugs: :hug: :hugs: I'm so sorry babe. Next cycles gonna be the mother of all cycles PK, lets drive that witch outta town!

thanks Tink! i want to really bad. i'm just really worried that we have other issues. i'll feel better once we get that sa back. good or bad, at least we'll know then and can figure out where to go from there. :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

yey :drunk: i had a few :wine: the other night!!!!! go for it PK xx


----------



## LEW32

Morning All!

Congratulations Natalie! Gorgeous :bfp: :yipee: :wohoo:

OMG Poppy! I see a :bfp: for you too! :yipee: :wohoo: I think buying all those goodies for next month helped this month!

@babydream So sorry your cousin is being such a biatch! Can you ask her to move out finally??

@PK and PJ - so sorry you got your :af: There are plenty of us along for the ride with u! 

@Pheebs Keep your PMA! I am keeping my FX for you that everything is ok!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy that looks like a big fat feeking poitive to me, I've got everything crossed for you hun:happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

thankyou lew xxx shall be keeping my bits crossed that it will ba all good too. hope ur ok hun xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

oh yes! so sorry babydream and phoebe! didn't mean to leave you girls out! :hugs::hugs:

babydream, i agree with Lew and the other girls...can you ask her to move out?? you defo don't need that kind of nastiness in your home. home is a place for safety and love...not where you have to worry about being hurt and upset by someone who's out to one up you and lord things over you like that. SO not cool!! :hugs:

phoebe, i hope you're ok hun... i really don't know anything about that, but like tink said, just talk to the docs and keep an open mind. i'm sure it will all work out sweetie :kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

LEW32 said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Congratulations Natalie! Gorgeous :bfp: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> OMG Poppy! I see a :bfp: for you too! :yipee: :wohoo: I think buying all those goodies for next month helped this month!
> 
> @babydream So sorry your cousin is being such a biatch! Can you ask her to move out finally??
> 
> @PK and PJ - so sorry you got your :af: There are plenty of us along for the ride with u!
> 
> @Pheebs Keep your PMA! I am keeping my FX for you that everything is ok!

thank you sweetie...would be SO HARD to keep going without you girlies now! don't know what i would do! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, no problem at all hun. I kinda knew through being in the healthcare profession, but I checked it out for you anyway. Glad you found the link helpful. Keep us informed babe xxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Phoebe, no problem at all hun. I kinda knew through being in the healthcare profession, but I checked it out for you anyway. Glad you found the link helpful. Keep us informed babe xxxxxxxxx

will do hun xxx thanks again. so what do u do then in the healthcare profession?? i work in it too, but the pyschiatary end rather than general. hence my ignorance :rofl::rofl::hug: xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I'm a nurse, well I was a nurse. Off sick. Not really sure If I'll be well enough to return, they are talking about signing me off for another 6 months. I have M.E and Fibromylagia. x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol I'm a nurse, well I was a nurse. Off sick. Not really sure If I'll be well enough to return, they are talking about signing me off for another 6 months. I have M.E and Fibromylagia. x

i am really sorry to hear that hun. must be hard at times. a friend of mine has that too, it really wears her down at times xxx i just get worn out mentally lol ....... though that don't take much xxxxx:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> lol I'm a nurse, well I was a nurse. Off sick. Not really sure If I'll be well enough to return, they are talking about signing me off for another 6 months. I have M.E and Fibromylagia. x
> 
> i am really sorry to hear that hun. must be hard at times. a friend of mine has that too, it really wears her down at times xxx i just get worn out mentally lol ....... though that don't take much xxxxx:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

lol yeah don't take much here either :rofl: x


----------



## eesoja81

Good morning ladies!!!
WOW-Natalie-CONGRATS:bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Poppy-I understand you're skeptical, but, if I were you I'd be quietly celebrating!
Pk & PJ-sorry the witch arrived-PMA for a new cycle! Glad we're all sticking together through this!
Babydream-so sorry you're dealing w/someone like that-selfish, selfish, selfish of her!!!
Tinkerbell-lucky lady w/a pos. opk!!! I'm jealous not being in that time of the month-not feeling great about this tww anymore!
Phoebe-you'll be in good hands w/your Dr.-just ask them for advice and keep your chin up :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies what would i do without you :hug: Not going to get excited just yet cos i still got the odd cramping and backache today... looks like the same Tesco test that Nat used but mine is sooooooooooooooo faint compared to hers and im doubting myself trying to think how long it took for the line to appear or did i leave it too long and you automatically get a line even if BFN :cry:

Ahhh well time will tell.

Pk so sorry yours arrived last night damn witch i was so confident in your chart 'well not that i understand them, but from others saying its looking good lol'

Thanks for trying to get us back on main page, but like you said admin has to decided dont they? 

Nat thats an amazing line, congratz sweetie :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hi Essoja! How are you doing? 

Yup the OPK's look good to go, and DH is complying lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Thanks ladies what would i do without you :hug: Not going to get excited just yet cos i still got the odd cramping and backache today... looks like the same Tesco test that Nat used but mine is sooooooooooooooo faint compared to hers and im doubting myself trying to think how long it took for the line to appear or did i leave it too long and you automatically get a line even if BFN :cry:
> 
> Ahhh well time will tell.
> 
> Pk so sorry yours arrived last night damn witch i was so confident in your chart 'well not that i understand them, but from others saying its looking good lol'
> 
> Thanks for trying to get us back on main page, but like you said admin has to decided dont they?
> 
> Nat thats an amazing line, congratz sweetie :happydance:

I understand why your skeptical honey :hugs: I'll keep quiet rather than dancing around like a lunatic, sorry about that lol I couldn't help myself. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I keep wondering about Mrsamyrach, I hope she's doing ok x


----------



## mothercabbage

well ive got decorating on the to do list for tomorrow, but i think whilst i have my 1st morning cuppa, ill nip on here to see that darker line from mrs poppy dingdong!!!


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: Nahh dance around all you like the pages look very colourful :haha: no i just dont know how these tests work n whats dodgy or causes evap so im being calm lol but thanks your all stars xxxxxxx


----------



## eesoja81

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hi Essoja! How are you doing?
> 
> Yup the OPK's look good to go, and DH is complying lol x

Lucky you, w/DH-makes things that much easier!!!:thumbup:

I'm ok-symptoms out the 'you know what' today, but I was reading through some stuff last night that really just got me down-SOO many women talk about how different each cycle is, one symptom one month, another symptom the next, and no BFP. I mean, going up and down the stairs has been painful for my bbs since 4 or 5 dpo and my back is killing me! I just know it's going to be a BFN tomorrow-just to spite me symptom spotting!


----------



## phoebe

eesoja81 said:


> Good morning ladies!!!
> WOW-Natalie-CONGRATS:bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Poppy-I understand you're skeptical, but, if I were you I'd be quietly celebrating!
> Pk & PJ-sorry the witch arrived-PMA for a new cycle! Glad we're all sticking together through this!
> Babydream-so sorry you're dealing w/someone like that-selfish, selfish, selfish of her!!!
> Tinkerbell-lucky lady w/a pos. opk!!! I'm jealous not being in that time of the month-not feeling great about this tww anymore!
> Phoebe-you'll be in good hands w/your Dr.-just ask them for advice and keep your chin up :hugs:

hi hun, thanks for ur kind words xxx why arent u feeling so good about the 2ww???:hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

yes i saw her on the veiwing list too!!! keeping tabs on us and watching over us bless xxxxxxxxxxxx:hug: amy xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

eesoja81 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi Essoja! How are you doing?
> 
> Yup the OPK's look good to go, and DH is complying lol x
> 
> Lucky you, w/DH-makes things that much easier!!!:thumbup:
> 
> I'm ok-symptoms out the 'you know what' today, but I was reading through some stuff last night that really just got me down-SOO many women talk about how different each cycle is, one symptom one month, another symptom the next, and no BFP. I mean, going up and down the stairs has been painful for my bbs since 4 or 5 dpo and my back is killing me! I just know it's going to be a BFN tomorrow-just to spite me symptom spotting!Click to expand...

aww good luck hun xxxx it aint over till the red lady sings xxx xxxl-gl hun xxxx:flower::hugs::flower:xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I keep wondering about Mrsamyrach, I hope she's doing ok x

Yes i was thinking about her last night whilst reading a thread she had posted in, hope she n family are ok :hugs:

MC your just as crazy dancing around the thread today lmao :haha: I havnt stopped today, now im home chilling with my cyber friends n korben getting stressed on the floor cos he hates going on his front :haha:

Pheobe really hope your ok sweetie and hope your getting a lot of support from your family, i know we can but try giving you that, but its not the same :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

eesoja81 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi Essoja! How are you doing?
> 
> Yup the OPK's look good to go, and DH is complying lol x
> 
> Lucky you, w/DH-makes things that much easier!!!:thumbup:
> 
> I'm ok-symptoms out the 'you know what' today, but I was reading through some stuff last night that really just got me down-SOO many women talk about how different each cycle is, one symptom one month, another symptom the next, and no BFP. I mean, going up and down the stairs has been painful for my bbs since 4 or 5 dpo and my back is killing me! I just know it's going to be a BFN tomorrow-just to spite me symptom spotting!Click to expand...

I know, it drives you crazy doesn't it? But one day, we will look back on this time in hindsight, and say.......IT WAS ALL WORTH IT. :hugs::hugs: not the symptoms spotting and craziness, but the going through it lol Roll on tomorrow for you honey :hugs: x


----------



## eesoja81

phoebe said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!!
> WOW-Natalie-CONGRATS:bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Poppy-I understand you're skeptical, but, if I were you I'd be quietly celebrating!
> Pk & PJ-sorry the witch arrived-PMA for a new cycle! Glad we're all sticking together through this!
> Babydream-so sorry you're dealing w/someone like that-selfish, selfish, selfish of her!!!
> Tinkerbell-lucky lady w/a pos. opk!!! I'm jealous not being in that time of the month-not feeling great about this tww anymore!
> Phoebe-you'll be in good hands w/your Dr.-just ask them for advice and keep your chin up :hugs:
> 
> hi hun, thanks for ur kind words xxx why arent u feeling so good about the 2ww???:hugs:xxxxxxClick to expand...

Just reading a bunch of posts from women seemingly going through the same thing as all of us-I've been weighing my thoughts on the fact that I've have sore bbs since 4 dpo, when I never get them til 10dpo, but I would not have implanted that early, sooo...it has nothing to do w/being preg :cry: I'm being ignorant :dohh:


----------



## Jenny Penn

OMG Natalie and Poppy congratulations i am sooooo happy for u both 
I know ur doubting it Poppy but trust me as i have done many tesco tests and never had a line like that hence never have been pregnant!!!
I didn't test today as have run out but pretty convinced im out this month, im a nurse and working night shift tonight so might POAS there just to see x


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi Essoja! How are you doing?
> 
> Yup the OPK's look good to go, and DH is complying lol x
> 
> Lucky you, w/DH-makes things that much easier!!!:thumbup:
> 
> I'm ok-symptoms out the 'you know what' today, but I was reading through some stuff last night that really just got me down-SOO many women talk about how different each cycle is, one symptom one month, another symptom the next, and no BFP. I mean, going up and down the stairs has been painful for my bbs since 4 or 5 dpo and my back is killing me! I just know it's going to be a BFN tomorrow-just to spite me symptom spotting!Click to expand...


Hey sweetie you hang in there sweetie :hugs: if your boobs been sore since that early that is a great symptom, im not just saying that to cheer you up either, i had that for a week n a half with my last LO :thumbup: so hang in there missy we rooting for you :kiss:


----------



## phoebe

thanks poppy that means a lot xxxx:hugs:
i am just glad that we do have each other on this thread, it really does help:flower::flower: my oh will come to the hosp with me next wk, which is fab xxx hope all works out well with u sweety, bet u must be a tiny bit excited, good luck hun and thankyou for ur support xxxxx

:hug::dust::dust::hug:

thankyou everyone xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

eesoja81 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!!
> WOW-Natalie-CONGRATS:bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Poppy-I understand you're skeptical, but, if I were you I'd be quietly celebrating!
> Pk & PJ-sorry the witch arrived-PMA for a new cycle! Glad we're all sticking together through this!
> Babydream-so sorry you're dealing w/someone like that-selfish, selfish, selfish of her!!!
> Tinkerbell-lucky lady w/a pos. opk!!! I'm jealous not being in that time of the month-not feeling great about this tww anymore!
> Phoebe-you'll be in good hands w/your Dr.-just ask them for advice and keep your chin up :hugs:
> 
> hi hun, thanks for ur kind words xxx why arent u feeling so good about the 2ww???:hugs:xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Just reading a bunch of posts from women seemingly going through the same thing as all of us-I've been weighing my thoughts on the fact that I've have sore bbs since 4 dpo, when I never get them til 10dpo, but I would not have implanted that early, sooo...it has nothing to do w/being preg :cry: I'm being ignorant :dohh:Click to expand...

aww fxd for u sweety xxxx


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi Essoja! How are you doing?
> 
> Yup the OPK's look good to go, and DH is complying lol x
> 
> Lucky you, w/DH-makes things that much easier!!!:thumbup:
> 
> I'm ok-symptoms out the 'you know what' today, but I was reading through some stuff last night that really just got me down-SOO many women talk about how different each cycle is, one symptom one month, another symptom the next, and no BFP. I mean, going up and down the stairs has been painful for my bbs since 4 or 5 dpo and my back is killing me! I just know it's going to be a BFN tomorrow-just to spite me symptom spotting!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey sweetie you hang in there sweetie :hugs: if your boobs been sore since that early that is a great symptom, im not just saying that to cheer you up either, i had that for a week n a half with my last LO :thumbup: so hang in there missy we rooting for you :kiss:Click to expand...

Thx, poppy :hugs:
You know how we were talking about the soy yesterday... I guess I'm ok w/a BFN this month if I know I'm going to ovulate for sure while taking it, like this month. I have only had EWCM three days total in the past 6 months, and two of which were this month, so even if it means dealing w/these bbs the ENTIRE TWW, I'll do it if I have to!


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> thanks poppy that means a lot xxxx:hugs:
> i am just glad that we do have each other on this thread, it really does help:flower::flower: my oh will come to the hosp with me next wk, which is fab xxx hope all works out well with u sweety, bet u must be a tiny bit excited, good luck hun and thankyou for ur support xxxxx
> 
> :hug::dust::dust::hug:
> 
> thankyou everyone xxxxx

Whichever way it turns out im not going anywhere your my cyber family now :haha: 

Glad your oh is going with you :hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

Tink-what time of day are you taking your opk's? The dollar store near me has a 5 pack of them for only $6, so I'm going to try them next cycle instead of the ic's.


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Natalie - didn't get a chance to congratulate you earlier, CONGRATULATIONS honey really pleased for you.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi Essoja! How are you doing?
> 
> Yup the OPK's look good to go, and DH is complying lol x
> 
> Lucky you, w/DH-makes things that much easier!!!:thumbup:
> 
> I'm ok-symptoms out the 'you know what' today, but I was reading through some stuff last night that really just got me down-SOO many women talk about how different each cycle is, one symptom one month, another symptom the next, and no BFP. I mean, going up and down the stairs has been painful for my bbs since 4 or 5 dpo and my back is killing me! I just know it's going to be a BFN tomorrow-just to spite me symptom spotting!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey sweetie you hang in there sweetie :hugs: if your boobs been sore since that early that is a great symptom, im not just saying that to cheer you up either, i had that for a week n a half with my last LO :thumbup: so hang in there missy we rooting for you :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Thx, poppy :hugs:
> You know how we were talking about the soy yesterday... I guess I'm ok w/a BFN this month if I know I'm going to ovulate for sure while taking it, like this month. I have only had EWCM three days total in the past 6 months, and two of which were this month, so even if it means dealing w/these bbs the ENTIRE TWW, I'll do it if I have to!Click to expand...

Well thats a positive if its helping, i was on the Soy thread asking how much to take and they said on a 28 day cycle take 160mg 1st 3 days on CD3-CD7 then up it to 200mg for last 2 days, thats what a lot of women have done n some got their BFPs :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Eesoja, i use an IC at 10 am and a FR OPK at 7pm. Last month I didn't get a positive OPK just doing afternoons, so I wanted to make sure I caught it! :) x


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi Essoja! How are you doing?
> 
> Yup the OPK's look good to go, and DH is complying lol x
> 
> Lucky you, w/DH-makes things that much easier!!!:thumbup:
> 
> I'm ok-symptoms out the 'you know what' today, but I was reading through some stuff last night that really just got me down-SOO many women talk about how different each cycle is, one symptom one month, another symptom the next, and no BFP. I mean, going up and down the stairs has been painful for my bbs since 4 or 5 dpo and my back is killing me! I just know it's going to be a BFN tomorrow-just to spite me symptom spotting!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey sweetie you hang in there sweetie :hugs: if your boobs been sore since that early that is a great symptom, im not just saying that to cheer you up either, i had that for a week n a half with my last LO :thumbup: so hang in there missy we rooting for you :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Thx, poppy :hugs:
> You know how we were talking about the soy yesterday... I guess I'm ok w/a BFN this month if I know I'm going to ovulate for sure while taking it, like this month. I have only had EWCM three days total in the past 6 months, and two of which were this month, so even if it means dealing w/these bbs the ENTIRE TWW, I'll do it if I have to!Click to expand...
> 
> Well thats a positive if its helping, i was on the Soy thread asking how much to take and they said on a 28 day cycle take 160mg 1st 3 days on CD3-CD7 then up it to 200mg for last 2 days, thats what a lot of women have done n some got their BFPs :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah, I've seen super positive results from women taking the soy, I'll up the last two days to 200mg next cycle.


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Well girlies the :witch: got me today bang on que almost to the minute. I'm ok though, kind of relieved. 

I've bought some soy for next month but am still toying with the idea of trying it this cycle. My periods the last 3 months have been 29 days bang on and they've never been regular as clockwork before.

Do you girlies think it will do any harm trying it this month?


----------



## eesoja81

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Eesoja, i use an IC at 10 am and a FR OPK at 7pm. Last month I didn't get a positive OPK just doing afternoons, so I wanted to make sure I caught it! :) x

that's a good idea, maybe I'll copy you and order a new pack of ic's in addition to the other ones. My body gives me pretty strong signs of o, but I would like to see a positive opk once in a while!


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: come on poppy dance with me :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo::haha: :rofl: just shown OH your test pics and he said "yeah she up the stick" so thats that then, if he says he can see a line then there has to be one there, hes getting good at line spotting now lol xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> OMG Natalie and Poppy congratulations i am sooooo happy for u both
> I know ur doubting it Poppy but trust me as i have done many tesco tests and never had a line like that hence never have been pregnant!!!
> I didn't test today as have run out but pretty convinced im out this month, im a nurse and working night shift tonight so might POAS there just to see x

Thanks sweetie but im holding off at the moment, will retest tomorrow if af dont arrive :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

well i reckon af is gonna give you a miss for the next 9 month! hope you not gonna leave us!, i dont know why i even typed that, of course your not :dohh:have you shown your OH the test yet? or told him you got a line? id have been jumping all over the house like a maniac by now, are you trying to get korben crawling? connor loved it on his front but hated it on his back when he was younger, just think your LO will be running around by early next year!! its amazing how they learn to walk crawl sit up and do other stuff so fast in that 1st year! connor is 19month now and he amazes me every day with new stuff, his latest thing is throwing his toys all over the living room then shouting "YEAH" he's crazy!!! lol :haha:.xxx


----------



## eesoja81

going to pick up DD from pre-school, then off to get her 4 yr. old pics taken. I will be back on tonight, as DH is out of town! Have a good day, ladies, and CONGRATS AGAIN on those BFP's (even yours, poppy) and thanks for listening to my little rant:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

bye :wave: for now EESOJA81, have fun and chat soon :hug: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Seeeeeeeee ya tonight Essoja! I'll be here for a while too cause I'm being lazy :) x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: come on poppy dance with me :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo::haha: :rofl: just shown OH your test pics and he said "yeah she up the stick" so thats that then, if he says he can see a line then there has to be one there, hes getting good at line spotting now lol xxxx

:rofl::rofl: ya nutter dont know who's worse today you or Tink :haha: soz was dealing with korben he such a grouch today dunno whats wrong with him... guessing teething n tired but he wont go sleep grrrrrrrrrrr x


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Well girlies the :witch: got me today bang on que almost to the minute. I'm ok though, kind of relieved.
> 
> I've bought some soy for next month but am still toying with the idea of trying it this cycle. My periods the last 3 months have been 29 days bang on and they've never been regular as clockwork before.
> 
> Do you girlies think it will do any harm trying it this month?

Toying over soying? :haha: Sorry sweetie that the :witch: got you :hugs: Think its personal choice, ive heard some women ovulate a few days earlier n some exactly the same it didnt alter their ov day, but knew they ov'd for deffo on the soy x


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: so sorry daisys_mummy :hugs: we'll keep trying...on to the next round!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: come on poppy dance with me :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo::haha: :rofl: just shown OH your test pics and he said "yeah she up the stick" so thats that then, if he says he can see a line then there has to be one there, hes getting good at line spotting now lol xxxx
> 
> :rofl::rofl: ya nutter dont know who's worse today you or Tink :haha: soz was dealing with korben he such a grouch today dunno whats wrong with him... guessing teething n tired but he wont go sleep grrrrrrrrrrr xClick to expand...

aww bless him, has he got any teeth yet? or just a gummy bear for now? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

@DAISYS-MUMMY :hug: :hugs: shaggin' into november here we come!!!! your not alone sweetie you got us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> well i reckon af is gonna give you a miss for the next 9 month! hope you not gonna leave us!, i dont know why i even typed that, of course your not :dohh:have you shown your OH the test yet? or told him you got a line? id have been jumping all over the house like a maniac by now, are you trying to get korben crawling? connor loved it on his front but hated it on his back when he was younger, just think your LO will be running around by early next year!! its amazing how they learn to walk crawl sit up and do other stuff so fast in that 1st year! connor is 19month now and he amazes me every day with new stuff, his latest thing is throwing his toys all over the living room then shouting "YEAH" he's crazy!!! lol :haha:.xxx

No not said anything to OH, not getting his hopes up for my af to arrive... korben only started going on the floor a month ago because we got laminate in the lounge n had to buy a rug for him lol... but once he on his front he rolls back over he dont like it, he got into crawling position yesterday moved forward then did a nose dive onto the floor :rofl: he wasnt happy x

Aww bless connor lol getting mummy picking everything back up :haha:


----------



## TTC82

I'm really pleased for the ladies who have got their BFPs and hope even more roll in over the next couple of days.

I am out, got hit by AF last night and not taking it so well so going to say bye bye for now. I am just not coping too well with this whole ttc lark and so think I really need to take a bit of time out and try and get myself into a better place. Want to be able to think about ttc with out wanting to cry and much as I love reading everyone elses posts I don't think it is helping me to deal with the monthly failure.

Like I said, good luck to everyone X


----------



## poppy666

TTC82 said:


> I'm really pleased for the ladies who have got their BFPs and hope even more roll in over the next couple of days.
> 
> I am out, got hit by AF last night and not taking it so well so going to say bye bye for now. I am just not coping too well with this whole ttc lark and so think I really need to take a bit of time out and try and get myself into a better place. Want to be able to think about ttc with out wanting to cry and much as I love reading everyone elses posts I don't think it is helping me to deal with the monthly failure.
> 
> Like I said, good luck to everyone X

Just look after yourself sweetie, you know we'll be here when you get back :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Soy it is then, I think. Not got nothing to lose I suppose.

Here we go then -

Shagging into November - Soy, grapefruit juice and sexy undies at the ready, Hubby is not gonna know what hit him:haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

TTC82 said:


> I'm really pleased for the ladies who have got their BFPs and hope even more roll in over the next couple of days.
> 
> I am out, got hit by AF last night and not taking it so well so going to say bye bye for now. I am just not coping too well with this whole ttc lark and so think I really need to take a bit of time out and try and get myself into a better place. Want to be able to think about ttc with out wanting to cry and much as I love reading everyone elses posts I don't think it is helping me to deal with the monthly failure.
> 
> Like I said, good luck to everyone X

Ahhh Honey take care sweetie, We'll all be here for you when you're ready to return:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

TTC82 said:


> I'm really pleased for the ladies who have got their BFPs and hope even more roll in over the next couple of days.
> 
> I am out, got hit by AF last night and not taking it so well so going to say bye bye for now. I am just not coping too well with this whole ttc lark and so think I really need to take a bit of time out and try and get myself into a better place. Want to be able to think about ttc with out wanting to cry and much as I love reading everyone elses posts I don't think it is helping me to deal with the monthly failure.
> 
> Like I said, good luck to everyone X

:hugs: TTC82 :hugs: the bfn's are always SO hard. don't worry sweetie, we understand and we're here no matter what. :hug:


----------



## pk2of8

ah poppy...poor little korben! i love watching them get frustrated when they're trying so hard like that!!! it's just so precious! awww can't wait to have another one!!! :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

bye for now TTC, hope you come back soon xx
@daisy....thats a plan girl!!! grapefruit...yeah! i 4got that!! gonna have that too for ewcm ......x


----------



## poppy666

LOL go for it ya sexy minx :haha: you get that eggy this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

chloe just got in from school so its feeding time at the zoo, ill probably be back on later, bye for now girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Bye TTC, sorry your leaving, but get how you feel. :hug: and come back when you feel you can, I'll be thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

See ya laters MC, i just finished the after school snack or should I say the after school devouring of the kitchen contents lol

I found grapefruit helpful, better snail trails he he. 

Sexy knickers huh? good idea. I'm gonna prance around in a tiny silk nighty tonight lol DH's favourite. x


----------



## babydream

DM sorry the witch got you too! But good plan for next month! I think I just felt a tiny af pain earlier. I'm convienced she'll get me tomorrow. Oh well, bring it on you ugly twit I'll knock you out sooner or later!!!! 

I told my cousin that she was a bitch earlier and she apologised. She went to look for an accommodation! Yay!!!


----------



## babydream

DM sorry the witch got you too! But good plan for next month! I think I just felt a tiny af pain earlier. I'm convienced she'll get me tomorrow. Oh well, bring it on you ugly twit I'll knock you out sooner or later!!!! 

I told my cousin that she was a bitch earlier and she apologised. She went to look for an accommodation! Yay!!!


----------



## poppy666

Welldone babydream good on you :thumbup: glad she looking elsewhere, you dont need that :hugs:

Right going to make tea ladies, catch you later :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

See ya laters Pops!

Babydream, so glad she apologized and is looking for somewhere to stay. Also many thanks for the softcup info. I have just been upstairs to practice tmi lol But I get what your saying now, and think it will be really helpful! x


----------



## TTC2308

Congratulations to the :bfp:

Sorry I cant be on here more for support, but working an a 2 year old keeps be busy all day. Then gotta go home and fix dinner fro DH to keep him happy. :haha: 

3 more days and we will see what the stick says.....I am getting really impatient!!!!


----------



## coral11680

The :witch: just got me!!!!uuggghhh I knew it! And a day early my cycle was 27 days this month??? is that right today is day 27 so actually is it 26? so confused? AF is the start of another cycle right so am I cycle day one now??:shrug:

Sorry to the other who got the witch also:hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

just let FF know AF came and it adjusted me to 26 days so I guess it was a short cycle:shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hug: :hugs: :hug: for you Coral. :( Yeah I know about the day thing, its confusing. af arrival day is CD1, so if you did that then its still the same days as counted like that.

Nothing I can really say, gutted for you. I hope next cycle is your cycle, I really do hun x


----------



## coral11680

yeah so 26 days i think I used to be 28? oh well, shorter wait I guess!!

Thanks Tink, you too fingers crossed for us, xxxxx and all the other ding dongers not successful yet:hugs::hugs:

I need a game plan now!! haha


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just in case anybody else was confused with the whole soft cup insertion thing, I had a practice run earlier using the advice from babydream and others. I posted my 'how to' guide on this thread I started earlier lol Just in case anybody else needs the whole TMI step by step guide :rofl:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/440678-soft-cups-help-please.html

I stress over the small things in life lol


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Sorry the :witch: got you as well Coral, I think thats me, you, Pk and TTC82 that she got today:hug:. 

Don't worry she'll not be making a return visit at the end of this cycle, we're all gonna catch that little eggie this month:happydance:

Might just treat myself to a glass or two of :wine: tonight


----------



## coral11680

yeah I hope so Daisysmum!!!:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: coral. sorry the :witch: got ya sweetie! i'm still doing research on soy iso...still working on my game plan too. we'll see... :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Sorry for posting the same reply twice, it's hard to do it from a phone which is playing up. 

Coral, hun never mind get ready fir the next cycle. 

So... If af gets me tomorrow I won't have a cyclebuddy???? At least so far I had coral and poppy along with me on the same day, I'll be very lonely. 

I can feel tiny twinges in boobie. Why now? This never happened before. It's true girls, every cycle is different and af is laughing her head off screwing with our head!


----------



## China girl

Big:hug:to all the ladies....its been an eventfull day. 

Questions: I asked this yesterday about soy, does the soy you ladies are planning on taking contain cranberry? The one at GNC in the US has cranberry in it. I was just curious.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Cranberry is good for vaginal PH apparently China, so all good! x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Cranberry is good for vaginal PH apparently China, so all good! x

Ohhh maybe I should add cranberry juice as well as the grapefruit:haha:


----------



## coral11680

babydream dont worry dont matter if not the smae exact day still together in this,.............but you still have time for your bfp so dont worry:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I have this cycle too DM, Cranberry and grapefruit juice, eating walnuts and drinking milk. Calcium and Magnesium also help ensure optimal vaginal conditions. Stay posted for the success story :rofl: well its worth a shot isn't it? lol x


----------



## pk2of8

have any of you girls read the book "Taking Charge of Your Fertility"? My ob recommended it when i went for my annual a few weeks ago. Think i'm going to go get it today while i'm out...time for shopping!!!


----------



## pk2of8

babydream, i wouldn't consider your cycle any off from the rest of us sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

cranberry is the best for keeping away uti's for me. i am very susceptible to them, so i try to always keep cranberry in my diet either through juice (i'm trying to stick mostly to water now tho) or i really like dried cranberries (craisins), especially when i'm craving something sweet and trying to avoid candy. if i feel uti symptoms coming on, then i add cranberry pills on top of it for a boost and up my water. usually takes care of it. :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Thanks girls, I was only kidding about cycle. Tink I read your instructions. Well done! I hate cranberry!!!! Uuuurrrgghhh!!! Thank god I don't have uti often.


----------



## LEW32

@TTC82: :hugs: to you girl! I am sad I am losing my cyclebuddy, but totally understand. Please come back when you feel ready or when you get your :bfp:! :kiss:

@babydream - you are with us for the ride if you don't get your :bfp:! 

My game plan this month: vitamin Bs, opk, temping. As for the grapefruit juice- how much do you need to drink and on what cycle days? I may add this into the regimen!


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Cranberry is good for vaginal PH apparently China, so all good! x

Thanks Tink!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

About 200ml a day starting asap, some women don't find it helps till their next cycle though, although I found an increase the first cycle drinking it. EPO is helpful for CM too x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Lew think I read on another thread 1 cup/glass grapefruit juice everyday up until O day.

not to keen on the stuff myself but if it helps. God the thing we put ourselves through:haha:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Sorry for posting the same reply twice, it's hard to do it from a phone which is playing up.
> 
> Coral, hun never mind get ready fir the next cycle.
> 
> So... If af gets me tomorrow I won't have a cyclebuddy???? At least so far I had coral and poppy along with me on the same day, I'll be very lonely.
> 
> I can feel tiny twinges in boobie. Why now? This never happened before. It's true girls, every cycle is different and af is laughing her head off screwing with our head!

OI dont write me off just yet :rofl:
Coral so sorry she got you too sweetie :hug: Is it true if your af arrives early that means you ov'd early n if your late you ov'd late? x


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> OI dont write me off just yet :rofl:
> Coral so sorry she got you too sweetie :hug: Is it true if your af arrives early that means you ov'd early n if your late you ov'd late? x

i think that's kind of true, poppy, although not really "late" or "early". i think it's more that your follicular phase (phase before ov) can vary in how many days it is, and your luteal phase is generally the same amount of days (maybe 1 day difference). so i think technically it would be that your follicular phase was shorter or longer. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ive noticed on some of my cycles that they can go over by 2 days making it a 30 cycle ( which has had me thinking maybe BFP) then af arrives :growlmad: Then on odd occassion its been a day early x


----------



## KristyHart

Hey all

Tinkerbell said I can gatecrash too :happydance:

I am cd13 due to O tonight/tomorrow. I am on my 4th cycle since stopping the pill. 

This month I am trying cbfm, preseed and when I am brave I use softcups. They scare me :dohh:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Coral - sorry the witch got you! Looks like there's many of us a day or two apart on this cycle, so I'm happy we can all buddy up!

TTC82 - Feel better girl! :hugs: I know the feeling... I was *certain* I was gonna get preg this last cycle and was simply devastated yesterday morning... yesterday was the longest day in my whole life... just sobbing and feeling sorry for myself... but it passes and hopefully you're ready to take on the new cycle and get your :BFP: which I know you absolutely will!!!

PK - 'Taking Charge of your Fertility is a great book. I just read it over the last couple of weeks. She explains charting the important fertility signs in great detail and has several examples of BBTs charts, and even CM illustrations!  I use the software that came with the book to chart BBT, CM, CP, medication, etc. Good stuff.

Mrsamyrach - if you're reading this, I hope you and your dear ones are doing well. Take care lovely :)

Tink - I'm gonna steal your signature line with all the TTC buddies. Okay?

Please do add me to your siggies too ladies don't leave me hanging here :( 

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

KristyHart said:


> Hey all
> 
> Tinkerbell said I can gatecrash too :happydance:
> 
> I am cd13 due to O tonight/tomorrow. I am on my 4th cycle since stopping the pill.
> 
> This month I am trying cbfm, preseed and when I am brave I use softcups. They scare me :dohh:
> :dust::dust::dust:

Yay! Its my cycle buddie!! Hey Kristy! :wave: You'll be made very welcome here :thumbup:

lol @ the soft cups. I tried mine out today, had a mini panic getting it out...i understand the fear :haha: ready for the big night of :sex: tonight. :blush:


----------



## ladybeautiful

I'm gonna try grapefruit juice starting today. Hopefully it will be give me enough EWCM as I have observed none to speak of. I'm also taking a supplement called 'Fertile CM'. 

Am gonna skip the soy as I have a very regular cycle (only 24-25 days) and apparently ovulate around CD11-12 or so. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## poppy666

KristyHart said:


> Hey all
> 
> Tinkerbell said I can gatecrash too :happydance:
> 
> I am cd13 due to O tonight/tomorrow. I am on my 4th cycle since stopping the pill.
> 
> This month I am trying cbfm, preseed and when I am brave I use softcups. They scare me :dohh:
> :dust::dust::dust:

Welcome aboard Kristy :flower:

Just noticed Gracemum got her BFP today :happydance: congratulations sweetie :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> I'm gonna try grapefruit juice starting today. Hopefully it will be give me enough EWCM as I have observed none to speak of. I'm also taking a supplement called 'Fertile CM'.
> 
> Am gonna skip the soy as I have a very regular cycle (only 24-25 days) and apparently ovulate around CD11-12 or so.
> 
> Any thoughts?

Your right ive read good reviews about grapefruit sweetie FX :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

ladybeautiful said:


> Coral - sorry the witch got you! Looks like there's many of us a day or two apart on this cycle, so I'm happy we can all buddy up!
> 
> TTC82 - Feel better girl! :hugs: I know the feeling... I was *certain* I was gonna get preg this last cycle and was simply devastated yesterday morning... yesterday was the longest day in my whole life... just sobbing and feeling sorry for myself... but it passes and hopefully you're ready to take on the new cycle and get your :BFP: which I know you absolutely will!!!
> 
> PK - 'Taking Charge of your Fertility is a great book. I just read it over the last couple of weeks. She explains charting the important fertility signs in great detail and has several examples of BBTs charts, and even CM illustrations!  I use the software that came with the book to chart BBT, CM, CP, medication, etc. Good stuff.
> 
> Mrsamyrach - if you're reading this, I hope you and your dear ones are doing well. Take care lovely :)
> 
> Tink - I'm gonna steal your signature line with all the TTC buddies. Okay?
> 
> Please do add me to your siggies too ladies don't leave me hanging here :(
> 
> :flower::flower::flower:

Okey! I have added you hun. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Added too sweetie :flower:


----------



## ladybeautiful

thankew thankew! :D

And WELCOME, Kristy! :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Got you on my siggie Kristy whilst I was editing it, that ok? lol I'm gonna run out of room at this rate :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

I keep thinking that Tink when i add another, took some off yesterday that done come on here now too x


----------



## natalies1982

sorry the witch has got some of u girls hugsxx

poppy when r u going to retest hun?


----------



## poppy666

Well was tomorrow but havnt had the chance to buy another today & dont want to buy one thats over 25mui ( clear digi is 50mui)... plus gotta hold my fmu in which i doubt cos gotta go buy another :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

BFPs!! I am so excited yay natalies! Poppy it looks like you have one too! Ah So Exciting!!


----------



## Damita

I am testing Sunday :)


----------



## natalies1982

ohh not long to wait hun xx


----------



## natalies1982

poppy666 said:


> Well was tomorrow but havnt had the chance to buy another today & dont want to buy one thats over 25mui ( clear digi is 50mui)... plus gotta hold my fmu in which i doubt cos gotta go buy another :haha:

really i didnt know that lol was going to get CB but then saw the tesco one for cheap so just got that one u shoudl of got the pack of 2 tescos ones. good luck hun but i dont think u will need it i defo saw a line


----------



## KristyHart

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Got you on my siggie Kristy whilst I was editing it, that ok? lol I'm gonna run out of room at this rate :rofl:

Yes of course hun thank you.
 
Thanks everyone for the welcome xx


----------



## natalies1982

welcome hun xx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i dipped the 1st one in to long and stuffed it, so used the 2nd one :haha: i dont function that early in the morning :dohh:

Yes ive got a small list of tests and what MUI they are list below x

Superdrug Own Brand (pink box - states can use 4 days before late AF on box) 10mIU

First Vue dip tests (poundland) - 25mIU

One step midstream (ALDI) - 25mIU

Clearblue - 25mIU

Clearblue Digital - 50mIU

First response early response - 12.5mIU

Boots own brand - 25mIU/50mIU (have found both posted on web - can anyone comment on their leaflet?)

Sainsburys own - 15mIU

Tesco own - 25mIU

ASDA own - 25mIU

CBD with conception indicator - 25mIU


----------



## Damita

I have two FRER's when can I use them? you think 12dpo will be early enough? I'm not due till Tuesday


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita, should be ok hun, I'll have my fingers crossed for ya! It would still be early days though hun, so don't take a negative toooooo seriously....impossible I know lol x


----------



## poppy666

Some have taken tests from 8DPO :haha: Have you not got any Home Bargain cheap one's sweetie?

Some Frer say 6 days before af but dont know which one's those are :hugs:


----------



## Damita

KristyHart said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Got you on my siggie Kristy whilst I was editing it, that ok? lol I'm gonna run out of room at this rate :rofl:
> 
> Yes of course hun thank you.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the welcome xxClick to expand...

welcome to the group :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

But you will test tomorrow won't you Poppy? I don't know how your managing to be so patient!!! x


----------



## Mother of 4

That looks like a pretty good line Poppy! I'm hoping this is the start of youf :bfp:....when are you due for :af:???? Keeping my fingers crossed for you. When I got my first positive I went out the same day to buy a different brand just to see....I was very impatient :)


----------



## poppy666

Think im being patient because ive got to deal with the disappointment after :dohh:

Yes will go get one in the morning, then hold my bladder for a few hours before i test lol, but yes will have piccy on here before dinner x


----------



## poppy666

Mother of 4 said:


> That looks like a pretty good line Poppy! I'm hoping this is the start of youf :bfp:....when are you due for :af:???? Keeping my fingers crossed for you. When I got my first positive I went out the same day to buy a different brand just to see....I was very impatient :)

Ive had a grumpy little one today with teething so didnt want to go far with him, thanks sweetie. AF due either today or tomorrow x


----------



## Mother of 4

poppy666 said:


> Think im being patient because ive got to deal with the disappointment after :dohh:
> 
> Yes will go get one in the morning, then hold my bladder for a few hours before i test lol, but yes will have piccy on here before dinner x

From my experience, especially if it is the start of your :bfp:, holding your urine is fine but don't drink anything if possible. I got my faint positive twice the first day then tested with fmu the next morning and got a negative..but my urine was very clear so assuming it was diluted. So try not to drink a whole lot :)


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i will do, my bladder isnt great after my last LO so few hours tops then i will have to go for deffo :haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

YIPPEEE!! Aren't you just waiting to go to sleep Poppy? :) I know I would, I'd be so restless! ;) Goodluck hun!! FX!

I did a tarot reading just for kicks... the general theme of the spread turned out to be - be more positive and do not have a bleak outlook, because things are going well for you in reality. 

"*What surrounds you*

You are imbued with creative potential, liveliness, and growth. This refers to growth and fertility on the physical level, artistic creativity on the psychological level, imagination and ingenuity on the intellectual level, and increased perception on the level of consciousness. You are undergoing a constant transformation in your life, which includes being in a position of nurturing someone else, or several others. This could be taking an obvious form, as in caring for children, or the sick, or being supportive of a spouse or friend in need. It could also refer to a pregnancy, or the desire for a pregnancy. You have the inner strength and the ability to help others without harming or depleting yourself. "

Hmmmmm...:shrug: and the last card said this:

"*Where it leads*

You will be challenged to regard a matter with patience and composure so that it will develop and unfold properly in due time. A positive outcome will be certain, so long as you do not disturb the development prematurely or with too much eagerness."

I should be a little happy, no?


----------



## poppy666

You should be buzzing with that :happydance: where did you get reading from? xx


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Yeah i dipped the 1st one in to long and stuffed it, so used the 2nd one :haha: i dont function that early in the morning :dohh:
> 
> Yes ive got a small list of tests and what MUI they are list below x
> 
> Superdrug Own Brand (pink box - states can use 4 days before late AF on box) 10mIU
> 
> First Vue dip tests (poundland) - 25mIU
> 
> One step midstream (ALDI) - 25mIU
> 
> Clearblue - 25mIU
> 
> Clearblue Digital - 50mIU
> 
> First response early response - 12.5mIU
> 
> Boots own brand - 25mIU/50mIU (have found both posted on web - can anyone comment on their leaflet?)
> 
> Sainsburys own - 15mIU
> 
> Tesco own - 25mIU
> 
> ASDA own - 25mIU
> 
> CBD with conception indicator - 25mIU

So....a test with 25mIU is ok...its not too high?? I'm supposed to test tomorrow, again...just curious:shrug:


----------



## ladybeautiful

poppy666 said:


> You should be buzzing with that :happydance: where did you get reading from? xx

https://www.mysticgames.com/


----------



## ladybeautiful

I don't know what to think about the fact that the site is called mysticGAMES :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all....hows things? 
i see we have a couple of newbies, :wave: welcome to the nut house!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah, I dragged a cycle buddy over. :)

You ok MC? af lightening up yet? I'm good, another positive OPK today so :sex: again tonight. Using softcups for the first time tonight, this should be amusing lol x


----------



## poppy666

Do i opt for the free reading?


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Yeah, I dragged a cycle buddy over. :)
> 
> You ok MC? af lightening up yet? I'm good, another positive OPK today so :sex: again tonight. Using softcups for the first time tonight, this should be amusing lol x

evening tink,its still kinda heavy but lightened a little, pains/cramps have stopped though :thumbup: yeah +opk get busy :sex: :dust: for ya! xx


----------



## ladybeautiful

Yeah, the free reading. There are a number of different spreads available. I don't know much about tarot reading but the reading and analysis seemed quite detailed.


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i dipped the 1st one in to long and stuffed it, so used the 2nd one :haha: i dont function that early in the morning :dohh:
> 
> Yes ive got a small list of tests and what MUI they are list below x
> 
> Superdrug Own Brand (pink box - states can use 4 days before late AF on box) 10mIU
> 
> First Vue dip tests (poundland) - 25mIU
> 
> One step midstream (ALDI) - 25mIU
> 
> Clearblue - 25mIU
> 
> Clearblue Digital - 50mIU
> 
> First response early response - 12.5mIU
> 
> Boots own brand - 25mIU/50mIU (have found both posted on web - can anyone comment on their leaflet?)
> 
> Sainsburys own - 15mIU
> 
> Tesco own - 25mIU
> 
> ASDA own - 25mIU
> 
> CBD with conception indicator - 25mIU
> 
> So....a test with 25mIU is ok...its not too high?? I'm supposed to test tomorrow, again...just curious:shrug:Click to expand...

The lower the miu the more sensitive sweetie :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> Yeah, the free reading. There are a number of different spreads available. I don't know much about tarot reading but the reading and analysis seemed quite detailed.

Ment to get an email if ive opted for the right one lol had to put my name, age n email in x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right on that note I'm going to bed ;) Need to slip into 'something more comfortable' lol Nunnites Ding Dong buddies......again I'll be here bright and early awaiting news. x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Right on that note I'm going to bed ;) Need to slip into 'something more comfortable' lol Nunnites Ding Dong buddies......again I'll be here bright and early awaiting news. x

Night sweetie woohooo dh in for a good night :haha: cya tomorrow xx


----------



## ladybeautiful

poppy666 said:


> ladybeautiful said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, the free reading. There are a number of different spreads available. I don't know much about tarot reading but the reading and analysis seemed quite detailed.
> 
> Ment to get an email if ive opted for the right one lol had to put my name, age n email in xClick to expand...

Oh that's strange it didn't ask me to do that. Try the 'Guest Entrance' link so you don't have to sign up or sign in.


----------



## babydream

Good night Tink, have fuuuuuuuun!!! xx


----------



## babydream

Hey MC, how are you??? Glad to see you in a better mood xx


----------



## babydream

Ladyb, that's great, i'm an addict for this stuff, i might have a go. I'm curious what poppy will get. 

Damita, sunday is not so far, fx for you hun. 

Welcome kristy, hope you'll enjoy our company, we are all nutters. 

How is everyone????

I have a dull feeling in my tummy which makes me annoyed a bit so i had a lot of pizza to make myself feel better. Af should be here tomorrow although i was expecting some spotting today. If af does come tomorrow i'll be defo drunk later on.


----------



## poppy666

I entered as a guest but dont know where to go to from there lmao god im thick, helppppppppppppppppppppppp xx

Send me link of which one im doing lol x


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i dipped the 1st one in to long and stuffed it, so used the 2nd one :haha: i dont function that early in the morning :dohh:
> 
> Yes ive got a small list of tests and what MUI they are list below x
> 
> Superdrug Own Brand (pink box - states can use 4 days before late AF on box) 10mIU
> 
> First Vue dip tests (poundland) - 25mIU
> 
> One step midstream (ALDI) - 25mIU
> 
> Clearblue - 25mIU
> 
> Clearblue Digital - 50mIU
> 
> First response early response - 12.5mIU
> 
> Boots own brand - 25mIU/50mIU (have found both posted on web - can anyone comment on their leaflet?)
> 
> Sainsburys own - 15mIU
> 
> Tesco own - 25mIU
> 
> ASDA own - 25mIU
> 
> CBD with conception indicator - 25mIU
> 
> So....a test with 25mIU is ok...its not too high?? I'm supposed to test tomorrow, again...just curious:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> The lower the miu the more sensitive sweetie :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks:flower:


----------



## pk2of8

Afternoon/Evening girlies :hugs:

well, i've been sulking all day. don't think i'm quite out of it yet either. :wacko: still need to go to the health food store, just haven't been able to motivate myself to get cleaned up and get out. :dohh: silly of me i guess, but i suppose i'll go in a few minutes. need to figure out dinner too. eh well...

Kristy, welcome to the group hun!! :hugs: hope you enjoy it here sweetie!

yeah for Gracemum! :happydance: i don't remember seeing her on here in a while??

ladyb, glad to hear you've read the book too and that it's good. :hugs: maybe i'll just wait for dh to get home before going out...he'll spoil me :haha: i didn't realize it came with software and everything...that's pretty neat, although i probably will just keep using ff since that's what i'm already doing rather than trying to switch to something different now. thanks for the feedback hun :kiss:

poppy, you better get your ass to that store and get another test!!!!!!! otherwise i'll be over the lake before you know it, dragging you to poas!!! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

I will do tomorrow promise :haha: you ok sweetie? Just trying to do this reading thing but dont know which one to opt for lol im going to make a coffee till ladybeautiful comes back brb x


----------



## pk2of8

whoaaaaa, wait a minute...i have gracemum down for :witch:...she must have come on here and said she got :af: if i did that... now she has :bfp:???????? where you see that poppy?


----------



## ladybeautiful

poppy666 said:


> I entered as a guest but dont know where to go to from there lmao god im thick, helppppppppppppppppppppppp xx
> 
> Send me link of which one im doing lol x

haha... yeah that's a confusing site. Here, try this:
https://www.mysticgames.com/mysticgames_cfmfiles/tarot/pickdeck.cfm?SpreadID=16&Category=tarot

So, mysticgames.com --> click the icon that says 'Tarot Reading' --> next page: pick the guest entrance icon on the extreme right from among the three that say log in, sign up, and 'guest entrance' --> It'll assign you a temporary guest ID and you're at the page where you can choose between a tarot reading, i-ching, daily horoscope etc. click the tarot --> you'll get a bunch of options like celtic spread, card of the day etc.

Good luck LOL :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Hey MC, how are you??? Glad to see you in a better mood xx

im great thanx just wish my LO would go to sleep, he slept for hours this afternoon so now he is wide awake! might go up soon myself and watch a film in bed, gotta get my strength up for :sex: soon!!! :haha: hows you babydream??


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i noticed that too Pk, go to BFP announcements she near the top x


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I entered as a guest but dont know where to go to from there lmao god im thick, helppppppppppppppppppppppp xx
> 
> Send me link of which one im doing lol x
> 
> haha... yeah that's a confusing site. Here, try this:
> https://www.mysticgames.com/mysticgames_cfmfiles/tarot/pickdeck.cfm?SpreadID=16&Category=tarot
> 
> So, mysticgames.com --> click the icon that says 'Tarot Reading' --> next page: pick the guest entrance icon on the extreme right from among the three that say log in, sign up, and 'guest entrance' --> It'll assign you a temporary guest ID and you're at the page where you can choose between a tarot reading, i-ching, daily horoscope etc. click the tarot --> you'll get a bunch of options like celtic spread, card of the day etc.
> 
> Good luck LOL :happydance:Click to expand...


Right got to the bunch of options, which card do i choose? lol x


----------



## poppy666

Woohooo read this ladies who trying Soy this cycle https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/387010-soy-isoflavones-poll-14.html Last post!! x


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Yeah i noticed that too Pk, go to BFP announcements she near the top x

well i went back through some posts...found where she said she got bfn but couldn't find anything about the :witch: so i must have got it mixed up when i was editing...so sorry about that gracemum (if you read this) :hugs:

i noticed strawberry19 has edited her siggy to say bfp for today too, but hasn't announced here yet either. 

that makes me sad. eh well...happy for them still... :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

Gracemum said:


> BFN with FMU on super-sensitive superdrug HPT. I am out. Just want AF so I can start a fresh next month. Sounds like there are quite a few of us in the same boat. I reckon next month we will all get lucky and there will be BFPs galore!
> 
> Amy - with regards with when to spill the news to friends - with my DD I did not tell friends, just waited for them to guess. Several of them said they did not like to ask in case I was just piling on a few pounds!
> 
> Baby dust to ya all.

i think this is the post you may have read wrong to think GRACEMUM was out?? thats another :bfp: to add to the list, i so want my bfp now!!!! oh well best stick to the wallpapering and painting, maybe its for the best, decorating with morning sickness.....not good! :haha: xx


----------



## poppy666

Oh didnt notice strawberry19... hope they come in here too, when the shock or excitement settles be nice i think xx :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

I think strawberry did announce it here if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## ladybeautiful

LOL you funny poppy... just pick a spread and hit the 'flip' button on the left each time and it'll pick a card... you don't gotta do much just sit back and focus your positive energy each time you 'flip' lol :D


----------



## mothercabbage

well please let it be known if/when i get my bfp...you lot will be 2nd on my list! OH 1st of course....then TEAM DING DONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> LOL you funny poppy... just pick a spread and hit the 'flip' button on the left each time and it'll pick a card... you don't gotta do much just sit back and focus your positive energy each time you 'flip' lol :D

Ok im gonna go flip lol brb xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: is that what were calling it now :haha:


----------



## eesoja81

coral11680 said:


> I think strawberry did announce it here if I'm not mistaken?

I think I saw it here too, coral!


----------



## coral11680

strawberry19 said:


> heya girlies just popping back to let you kow i got a second much darker line than saturdays!! no squinting nice colour on internet cheapy! just waiting for my frer to come in the post to confirm it :)

she wrote this yesterday :D


----------



## poppy666

You lot will know before my OH lmao :haha: he just been home for a few hours and just gone back to work now cos he's away back on the road at 3am x

I havnt said a word to him dont want to get his hopes up to be gutted if af shows up x


----------



## mothercabbage

bet you were dying to wave that stick in his face though????


----------



## eesoja81

good afternoon, girlies (or evening)! I'm feeling a bit more up after a fun day w/DD. Pictures are so damn expensive!!! I'm truly sooooo happy to keep seeing these BFP's, (especially the ones after taking soy)! 

OK-so, I took a shower a few min. ago and my boobs are DEF. bigger-and my nipples look red? They're not just sore & swollen, they are actually more dense! Poppy-do you think this could be a side effect of the soy? I've read quite a bit on it but haven't come across a side effect like that, just curious if you've seen anything.


----------



## poppy666

Awww love the avatar :hugs: No i hide it in my cupboard before he came home... bit weird today when he rang me cos he said " i had a Preministion today that you sent me a pregnancy test to my phone saying you was pregnant" How i didnt say anything then i'll never know cos i had the pictures on my phone :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> good afternoon, girlies (or evening)! I'm feeling a bit more up after a fun day w/DD. Pictures are so damn expensive!!! I'm truly sooooo happy to keep seeing these BFP's, (especially the ones after taking soy)!
> 
> OK-so, I took a shower a few min. ago and my boobs are DEF. bigger-and my nipples look red? They're not just sore & swollen, they are actually more dense! Poppy-do you think this could be a side effect of the soy? I've read quite a bit on it but haven't come across a side effect like that, just curious if you've seen anything.

No not seen a side effect like that sweetie, all ive seen is ov a few days early for some women and occassional headaches for other women, apart from that no side effects x


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> Awww love the avatar :hugs: No i hide it in my cupboard before he came home... bit weird today when he rang me cos he said " i had a Preministion today that you sent me a pregnancy test to my phone saying you was pregnant" How i didnt say anything then i'll never know cos i had the pictures on my phone :dohh:

too weird-totally a sign!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> heya girlies just popping back to let you kow i got a second much darker line than saturdays!! no squinting nice colour on internet cheapy! just waiting for my frer to come in the post to confirm it :)
> 
> she wrote this yesterday :DClick to expand...

Ahhh i remember that, god did we reply or was we too busy messing around talking about anal? lol x


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> Awww love the avatar :hugs: No i hide it in my cupboard before he came home... bit weird today when he rang me cos he said " i had a Preministion today that you sent me a pregnancy test to my phone saying you was pregnant" How i didnt say anything then i'll never know cos i had the pictures on my phone :dohh:

oh wow.........................you are good, that is spooky, maybe he knows already!:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> heya girlies just popping back to let you kow i got a second much darker line than saturdays!! no squinting nice colour on internet cheapy! just waiting for my frer to come in the post to confirm it :)
> 
> she wrote this yesterday :DClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh i remember that, god did we reply or was we too busy messing around talking about anal? lol xClick to expand...

:rofl: I hope we did oops:blush:


----------



## poppy666

Too spooky.... no he was just asking too if my af arrived then he said he had the preministion this morning, i did feel a bit awkward but no point saying anything till i test again, if faint line will leave it a few days then do again x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Too spooky.... no he was just asking too if my af arrived then he said he had the preministion this morning, i did feel a bit awkward but no point saying anything till i test again, if faint line will leave it a few days then do again x

oi bucket fanny whats this bout a bfp biatch x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy he knows!!!!! wow spooky!!! i bet that line is darker tmoz, if it is please post pics! so excited to see it! :hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Too spooky.... no he was just asking too if my af arrived then he said he had the preministion this morning, i did feel a bit awkward but no point saying anything till i test again, if faint line will leave it a few days then do again x
> 
> oi bucket fanny whats this bout a bfp biatch xClick to expand...

shes up the spout amy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she wont admit it yet though! go look at her test pics..page 432!!!!


----------



## pk2of8

MC, i think you're right about me mis-remembering that post from gracemum. 

re: strawberry, i guess i was waiting on her to "confirm" again first. so tricky with the faint lines, ya know? eh well...good news for her! :happydance: i'm sure several ding dongers did reply to her though :winkwink:

hey amy! good to see you sweetie! :hugs:

poppy!! totally weird about dh...remember our discussion about signs??????? :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

well, girlies, dh is home so time for me to stop sulking and he's going to take me out. i'll be back on later luvvies...hope you have a good evening if i don't see you again before tomorrow. i'll check back in later!! :hugs: :hug: :kiss:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy you fecking dozy bitch good job im back thats a fecking line never mind oo oo ill wait till tomorrow
and my fecking witch kicked my door off its hinges at 0400 this morning huh!!!!!!!!!!!

talk about flooding x


----------



## mothercabbage

amy i missed you!!! lol:haha: feckin :witch: flooded me too!
great to see you back on xxx


----------



## poppy666

Woohoo Amy, your back!! :hugs: we was only talking about you last night or was it today? anyways thanks, but im not convinced read too many stories of evaps so will know for deffo im sure tomorrow.

MC i will post pics promise before 12, will need to sort korben out, pop to college, then may go Sainsburys cos their own tests are ment to be 15MIU which is pretty sensitive if that info is true :hugs:

Ding Dongs will know before OH does, wont tell him till he finishes for the weekend on Thurseday x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy you fecking dozy bitch good job im back thats a fecking line never mind oo oo ill wait till tomorrow
> and my fecking witch kicked my door off its hinges at 0400 this morning huh!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> talk about flooding x

Now thats what we need at the moment on here Amys gob :rofl::rofl:

Have you tried Soy Amy?? x


----------



## eesoja81

pk2of8 said:


> MC, i think you're right about me mis-remembering that post from gracemum.
> 
> re: strawberry, i guess i was waiting on her to "confirm" again first. so tricky with the faint lines, ya know? eh well...good news for her! :happydance: i'm sure several ding dongers did reply to her though :winkwink:
> 
> hey amy! good to see you sweetie! :hugs:
> 
> poppy!! totally weird about dh...remember our discussion about signs??????? :happydance:

Have an awesome night out & see you 'round tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> well, girlies, dh is home so time for me to stop sulking and he's going to take me out. i'll be back on later luvvies...hope you have a good evening if i don't see you again before tomorrow. i'll check back in later!! :hugs: :hug: :kiss:

Awww he's a good en :hugs: see you later sweetie xx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Woohoo Amy, your back!! :hugs: we was only talking about you last night or was it today? anyways thanks, but im not convinced read too many stories of evaps so will know for deffo im sure tomorrow.
> 
> MC i will post pics promise before 12, will need to sort korben out, pop to college, then may go Sainsburys cos their own tests are ment to be 15MIU which is pretty sensitive if that info is true :hugs:
> 
> Ding Dongs will know before OH does, wont tell him till he finishes for the weekend on Thurseday x

ill be online and waiting for pics! ooooooooooo i love seeing a good stick!!!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Anyways enough about me for one day, how you feeling MC and has connor settled now? x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok thats me going!:wave: bye for now team ding dong, sleep well and "see" ya'll tomorrow! :hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> poppy you fecking dozy bitch good job im back thats a fecking line never mind oo oo ill wait till tomorrow
> and my fecking witch kicked my door off its hinges at 0400 this morning huh!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> talk about flooding x
> 
> Now thats what we need at the moment on here Amys gob :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Have you tried Soy Amy?? xClick to expand...

yeh on mi pot noodle


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Anyways enough about me for one day, how you feeling MC and has connor settled now? x

yeah he asleep now, so im gonna go to bed myself to watch inception, night poppy, xx :kiss: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> poppy you fecking dozy bitch good job im back thats a fecking line never mind oo oo ill wait till tomorrow
> and my fecking witch kicked my door off its hinges at 0400 this morning huh!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> talk about flooding x
> 
> Now thats what we need at the moment on here Amys gob :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Have you tried Soy Amy?? xClick to expand...
> 
> yeh on mi pot noodleClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Woohoo Amy, your back!! :hugs: we was only talking about you last night or was it today? anyways thanks, but im not convinced read too many stories of evaps so will know for deffo im sure tomorrow.
> 
> MC i will post pics promise before 12, will need to sort korben out, pop to college, then may go Sainsburys cos their own tests are ment to be 15MIU which is pretty sensitive if that info is true :hugs:
> 
> Ding Dongs will know before OH does, wont tell him till he finishes for the weekend on Thurseday x

evap my arse u dozy mare x


----------



## poppy666

lmao funny biatch :haha: grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Night MC sleep well and see you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

for gods sakes pops wake up and sniff the shitty nappies youre up duff xxxx


----------



## poppy666

If it wasnt for the fact i dunno how long it took for that faint line to come up ( they say disregard result after 10 minutes) id be convinced, and there is a lot of evaps on tests too.

I be ok tomorrow sweetie one way or another :hugs:

I was asking about the Soy only because i know you been trying for such a long time, i wondered if Soy could help if you not tried it or if you had did you get any side effects cos a few on here are trying it this cycle x


----------



## babydream

Aw I missed you Amy! Are you okay? How's your grandad?? We keep telling her that she's knocked up but but she won't listen! 

MC good night hun, loving the avatar! 

I did reply to strawberry's post even in the middle of anal talk!!! Which btw feels okay today! 

Poppy test tomorrow and I wanna see the pics too! I'm so praying for af to stay away tomorrow, I want my flipping bfp! 

Soy in your pot noodle!!! Hilarious!!!


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Aw I missed you Amy! Are you okay? How's your grandad?? We keep telling her that she's knocked up but but she won't listen!
> 
> MC good night hun, loving the avatar!
> 
> I did reply to strawberry's post even in the middle of anal talk!!! Which btw feels okay today!
> 
> Poppy test tomorrow and I wanna see the pics too! I'm so praying for af to stay away tomorrow, I want my flipping bfp!
> 
> Soy in your pot noodle!!! Hilarious!!!

Yeah cant you tell she back :haha: just what we need tho :hugs: FX she stays away from you too sweetie :hugs: Glad your ass is ok now lmao x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> If it wasnt for the fact i dunno how long it took for that faint line to come up ( they say disregard result after 10 minutes) id be convinced, and there is a lot of evaps on tests too.
> 
> I be ok tomorrow sweetie one way or another :hugs:
> 
> I was asking about the Soy only because i know you been trying for such a long time, i wondered if Soy could help if you not tried it or if you had did you get any side effects cos a few on here are trying it this cycle x

i dont have a prob with ovulating its always bang on day 13-15 so fook knows why i bought a cbfm i think cos we are trying to much when i got caught in march we shagged once thats it
when it comes to after ovulation ill disappear cos i cant cope with the symptom spotting xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Aw I missed you Amy! Are you okay? How's your grandad?? We keep telling her that she's knocked up but but she won't listen!
> 
> MC good night hun, loving the avatar!
> 
> I did reply to strawberry's post even in the middle of anal talk!!! Which btw feels okay today!
> 
> Poppy test tomorrow and I wanna see the pics too! I'm so praying for af to stay away tomorrow, I want my flipping bfp!
> 
> Soy in your pot noodle!!! Hilarious!!!
> 
> Yeah cant you tell she back :haha: just what we need tho :hugs: FX she stays away from you too sweetie :hugs: Glad your ass is ok now lmao xClick to expand...

bugger when was the anal discussion x


----------



## mrsamyrach

babydream said:


> Aw I missed you Amy! Are you okay? How's your grandad?? We keep telling her that she's knocked up but but she won't listen!
> 
> MC good night hun, loving the avatar!
> 
> I did reply to strawberry's post even in the middle of anal talk!!! Which btw feels okay today!
> 
> Poppy test tomorrow and I wanna see the pics too! I'm so praying for af to stay away tomorrow, I want my flipping bfp!
> 
> Soy in your pot noodle!!! Hilarious!!!

george is still in new meds to slow his heart rate down x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> If it wasnt for the fact i dunno how long it took for that faint line to come up ( they say disregard result after 10 minutes) id be convinced, and there is a lot of evaps on tests too.
> 
> I be ok tomorrow sweetie one way or another :hugs:
> 
> I was asking about the Soy only because i know you been trying for such a long time, i wondered if Soy could help if you not tried it or if you had did you get any side effects cos a few on here are trying it this cycle x
> 
> i dont have a prob with ovulating its always bang on day 13-15 so fook knows why i bought a cbfm i think cos we are trying to much when i got caught in march we shagged once thats it
> when it comes to after ovulation ill disappear cos i cant cope with the symptom spotting xxxxClick to expand...

Its so true what they say tho less is more, i only did once with last LO.. and if i am this time ( pls dont shout lol) i did it 3 times in the week before ov then couldnt do it after that cos dh went back to work x


----------



## mrsamyrach

mmmmm gonna take that into consideration this month i think xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo what else is happening in shagland xxx


----------



## poppy666

Pmsl think some of them are literally on it as we speak... its quiet tonight, but the others be on soon not from the UK.

Im just waiting on lo to wake so i can go to bed tired x


----------



## mrsamyrach

well im fecking bored
af is fecking heavy
got my cowprint all in one on havent took it off since yesterday even been to garage innit earlier with a pair of ugg boots on lol


----------



## poppy666

LOL I can picture that... only ever gone out once in my robe to mc donalds early in morning after a piss up, but that was in the car x


----------



## poppy666

Right off to bed Amy, sleep well and see you tomorrow hopefully :kiss:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Can someone tell me what SMEP means?:help: I just learned it stands for Sperm meets Egg Plan, but what exactly does it _mean_? Does it mean BD'ing at some particular time? Just wanna make sure I'm not missing ANY plan of action known to humankind to get me my baby! :gun:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

and heres a thread on here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/293833-sperm-meets-egg-plan-chatter-thread.html

I'm doing it this month! x


----------



## babydream

Good morning Tink, how was the softcup last night? 

Just got home from my night shift, I'm knackered. I'm off to bed for a couple of hours. No cramps today so far, got tingly nipples and loads of gas! 

See you all later xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Babydream! Yes thanks so much for the info, went fine. Temp is still low today and got another positive OPK yesterday so will have to repeat the process tonight lol Phew. 

How was work? Bet your shattered! 

Are you due af today? will you be testing? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well morning Ding Dongs. I await todays news with a cup of tea :)

Mrsamyrach!!!!!!!!!! Great to see you back hun! I know what you mean about having to disappear in the TWW, thats when the going gets really tough and emotions run high. Missed you :hugs: Awwww lol x 

Ok so who's testing this morning? 

So pleased for gracemum, and Strawberry. Hope you guys come on over so we can congratulate you both! 

Loving the avatar MC! 

Well I do hope you all have a wonderful day. Once again cause I'm still ovulating, I am on sofa rest. So I'll be on and off all blooming day lol x


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

Welcome back Amy, Witch got me yesterday too!:cry:

Tink, so at it again tonight!!:haha: enjoy!

Babydream, are you testing today or tomorrow? Good luck hun, fingers crossed for you!

Can't wait to see Poppy's BFP again!! :happydance:

Yes Cab love the avatar you look gorgeous:kiss:

Need to get on amazon today and order preseed! shhhh dont tell hubby, I'll whip it out at the last minute:thumbup:...............who am I kidding I can hear it already.........."Lou, what did you order now?":haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all, checking in this morning to catch up on chat b4 poppy shows us her test!:yipee: FX its a good solid dark/er line today! thanx for nice comments on avatar its the latest one of me n OH....well i wish AF would go now im ready for :sex: randy mare! :rofl:....good to see amy on and being her usual self! just what we needed me thinks.:thumbup: think my af slowing down alot now, i managed to go the whole night without a bathroom visit!:yipee: 
hows everyone today? hope your all well, GOOD LUCK all testers today , i think there were a couple with AF due today! FXFXFXFXFX for ya .....have a greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat day all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:dust: for poppy! xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coral, MC :wave:

LOL Coral, you and me are alike....i get that all the time :rofl: "oh it was in the sale" "it was only cheep" .. and the like "I had a voucher to use up" :rofl: I'm sure he don't really buy it lol

MC, glad af is getting lighter, you'll be soon :sex: and more :sex: lol 

Yes I agree :dust: :dust: and more :dust: got everything crossed, including my legs at this point cause I don't need to open them again till tonight  hoping af doesn't catch any victims today, POAS and melt her gals...... "I'm melting....I'm melting!!!" :haha:


----------



## coral11680

hey tink, just on amazon and think I'm going for the conceive plus its cheaper:haha::winkwink: question for ya, how do you apply it? there is no applicator so do you apply it to hubby?:blush: Also thinking about the softcups? do you put them in after sex?:blush:lol I'm such a blonde:haha::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

well i just went to the loo for the 1st time today and AF has just about gone! went and bought 2 boxes of super plus tampons and now i dont need them!:dohh: more like spotting! well OH may well get :sex:early this cycle too!...morning tink, hows you today? cold today isnt it!we sat indoors with fire on and radiators! gotta have a trip into town today, might go buy gloves! BBbbbbrrrr


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> well i just went to the loo for the 1st time today and AF has just about gone! went and bought 2 boxes of super plus tampons and now i dont need them!:dohh: more like spotting! well OH may well get :sex:early this cycle too!...morning tink, hows you today? cold today isnt it!we sat indoors with fire on and radiators! gotta have a trip into town today, might go buy gloves! BBbbbbrrrr

Yes Its FREEZING!!!!! Brrrrrrrrr lol Yeah I'm okeys, negative OPK today so I can calm down with the :sex: after today.......zzzzzzzz I'm shattered lol

Glad af is nearly gone! yay, time to get down n dirty lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> well i just went to the loo for the 1st time today and AF has just about gone! went and bought 2 boxes of super plus tampons and now i dont need them!:dohh: more like spotting! well OH may well get :sex:early this cycle too!...morning tink, hows you today? cold today isnt it!we sat indoors with fire on and radiators! gotta have a trip into town today, might go buy gloves! BBbbbbrrrr
> 
> Yes Its FREEZING!!!!! Brrrrrrrrr lol Yeah I'm okeys, negative OPK today so I can calm down with the :sex: after today.......zzzzzzzz I'm shattered lol
> 
> Glad af is nearly gone! yay, time to get down n dirty lol xClick to expand...

i bet you are :sleep: dirty girl :haha: do you think you got it covered? i think you have lol....how many days until you can poas? its 25 for me pmpl...thats how much of a poas addict i am! xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

coral11680 said:


> hey tink, just on amazon and think I'm going for the conceive plus its cheaper:haha::winkwink: question for ya, how do you apply it? there is no applicator so do you apply it to hubby?:blush: Also thinking about the softcups? do you put them in after sex?:blush:lol I'm such a blonde:haha::haha:

I'm using conceive plus, and find it great! Its a little bit tricky applying to yourself if you know what i mean lol very runny. Although what you could do if you want to deposit some high up is get an oral syringe, you know the kind you use for baby medicine? You can get them for a for a few pence at any chemist. Draw some up straight from the tube holding upside down then insert in and deposit lol TMI maybe. Anyhow, i just put some on him, kinda put some up me lol and a little in the soft cup to help the swimmers. Yup you put them in after sex. My plan of action was to leave DH in for as long as pos :blush::haha: (again) then insert the cup. The gorey details are here: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/440678-soft-cups-help-please-2.html

:rofl: Oh the things we do :haha: HTH x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> well i just went to the loo for the 1st time today and AF has just about gone! went and bought 2 boxes of super plus tampons and now i dont need them!:dohh: more like spotting! well OH may well get :sex:early this cycle too!...morning tink, hows you today? cold today isnt it!we sat indoors with fire on and radiators! gotta have a trip into town today, might go buy gloves! BBbbbbrrrr
> 
> Yes Its FREEZING!!!!! Brrrrrrrrr lol Yeah I'm okeys, negative OPK today so I can calm down with the :sex: after today.......zzzzzzzz I'm shattered lol
> 
> Glad af is nearly gone! yay, time to get down n dirty lol xClick to expand...
> 
> i bet you are :sleep: dirty girl :haha: do you think you got it covered? i think you have lol....how many days until you can poas? its 25 for me pmpl...thats how much of a poas addict i am! xxClick to expand...

Well I have 10 IC's 4FRER and and clearblue digi lol So as soon as pos! I think I O today so another 10 days at least :haha: Who knows, be I'm peeing on them in just over a week :rofl: I understand your addiction honey, and yes.......I'm a dirty gal :haha: DH loves it :rofl: Yeah I think we have it covered this cycle, last cycle we missed O day can you believe it?! That might have been the problem lol


----------



## mothercabbage

yes tink that may have been a problem lol,glad to know your well stocked up on tests!i got a a few opk to keep my addiction at bay for now!:dohh: im going to make another :coffee:....poppy will be on soon! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

Just got home been busy morning, went to Asda on way back to buy another test ' 2 tests for £3.68' wooot bargain, im guessing they 25miu :shrug: Havnt tested yet cos i went for a widdle at 10ish so holding it in now till 12, i really need a :coffee: too MC, do you think it be ok to have one or not? 

MC get some of those green stick one's from HB cant remember what dpo i was when i posted on here with that faint line with one of those :dohh:

Anyways hows everyone this morning? Tink your a rampant rabbit glad you got ov day :happydance:

MC you can get to it tomoz then lol x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh was either 11dpo/12dpo i tested with green one ( still dont know what date to count from) :haha:


----------



## Damita

Good luck Poppy :)


----------



## coral11680

poppy, hurry up and poas!!!!:haha: and post pics while your pulling your knickers up :rofl: :haha::haha:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> poppy, hurry up and poas!!!!:haha: and post pics while your pulling your knickers up :rofl: :haha::haha:

:rofl::rofl: good job wasnt drinking something then lol.... Damita thanks sweetie xx

Who else is testing today? x


----------



## Damita

Not me testing Sunday, but I had horrible AF stylee cramps last night, I'm sleeping 10 hours a night and I am grumpy as hell :haha: PMT style :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

I got 2 boxes of OPK from homebargains last week, i knew the witch would get me! so there on standby, im not sure which day to count from either poppy? i just go by what countdown to pregnancy tell me!:dohh: well GL poppy and NO! drinking tea!! or any drinking for that matter, hold your pee! what test you using tday? im sure you said but im all excited! i cant function good! xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LOL I was grumpy as hell yesterday too :haha: its freezingggggggggggggggg here, went out this morning car iced up 'no anti freeze' hate winter :growlmad:

FX That :witch: stays well away sunday sweetie :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

GL for sunday sweetie xx:dust: xx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> I got 2 boxes of OPK from homebargains last week, i knew the witch would get me! so there on standby, im not sure which day to count from either poppy? i just go by what countdown to pregnancy tell me!:dohh: well GL poppy and NO! drinking tea!! or any drinking for that matter, hold your pee! what test you using tday? im sure you said but im all excited! i cant function good! xxxxxx

Just got Asda own brand, bargain :haha: no wont drink but dying for a brew x


----------



## mothercabbage

well ill have one for ya! you can have one in half hour or so! and thats you told :tease::haha:...asda's own are 25mui????? xx


----------



## poppy666

It dont say on the box but that list i posted last night says asda own 25miu x


----------



## poppy666

Right gonna go sort Korben out n load washer, be back on after 12ish :hugs:

Im sure someone else on same cycle as me testing today? doing my head in who it is lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

i thought it was damita but, she testing sunday, was it china? feck knows, will check in after 12 xx.....gonna try soy after all starting today CD4...until CD9...ive read thats ok but best to start CD2???


----------



## Damita

:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Good Morning girlies!! dang it poppy!!!! i'm dyyyyyyyyying over here waiting to find out your results!!!!! and it's still fecking EARLY over here...i'm usually up but i can't function this early...:dohh:

glad to see everybody in good spirits today...i'm defo feeling better than yesterday. that first day with :af: always sucks. but last night we went to the health food store to try to get some supplements for me and dh. the SI they had had other stuff in it and i wasn't sure of it, so i'm going to try the pharmacy and another store this morning if they don't have it, but i'm still not positive i will take it. otherwise, they also didn't have what i was looking for for dh, BUT i'm excited b/c i found out there's another health food store locally that has vits and minerals in bulk, and you can tell them what you want of different things and they can mix it up for you and make caplets of exactly what you want in it! :happydance: :happydance: so i think i'm going to go generally by what was in that post here on bnb and just have some pills made up for dh. yay! :happydance::happydance:

otherwise, i got that book, Taking charge of your Fertility too, so started reading that last night...we'll see. dh had to prepare for work last night, so we didn't get the insurance changed, and i think we'll be busy tonight, but no worries. we have til friday to get it done. 

well, fx for you poppy luv and for you damita. yay for the :sex: too. girls, i know you've been getting the softcups for :sex: and keeping the :spermy: up there, but i use them for :af: too and you can still have :sex: that way. we don't always, but it's nice when we're in the mood. no mess. :winkwink: and what's great about them for :af: is you don't have to give your body a break from them like with tampons, if that makes sense. you can wear them up to 12 hours...it's wonderful imo. little tricky learning how to take them out when they're "full" but you get used to it, and i love it. always feel clean this way :thumbup: 

ok, enough of my rambling again...gotta get cleaned up for the day and get the kids out. i will be checking back in to see your results poppy!!!! 

:kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## China girl

I got a :bfn: this morning


----------



## babydream

It's me! It's me! I'm due today, but testing tomorrow if the witch doesn't arrive.

Poppy go hurry up, it's 11:58!!!


----------



## babydream

Oh sorry china girl, but af hasn't arrived yet so don't be too disappoited. Give it a couple of days. xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

China girl said:


> I got a :bfn: this morning
> 
> View attachment 127692
> 
> 
> View attachment 127693

boo to :bfn: AF not here yet though so FX for ya xxxxxxxxx:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## babydream

I'm just wondering... Anyone else ttc#1 here with me????? seems like all of you got children already.


----------



## coral11680

sorry China, not out yet, AF not arrived so fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Sorry was feeding Korben :hugs: same as yesterday faint as hell, had to take out of casing to get a piccy of it. So im gonna say BFN, Just need af to arrive then i can move on with you lot :winkwink:

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/ct002-1.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/ct001-1.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/ct004-1-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> It's me! It's me! I'm due today, but testing tomorrow if the witch doesn't arrive.
> 
> Poppy go hurry up, it's 11:58!!!

Lol i knew there was someone else :haha: FX soooooooooooo tighly for you xxx


----------



## pk2of8

damn that's so hard to tell poppy!!! :wacko: i defo see a faint line there! grrrr!!! i hate being in limbo...that's always the worst! :dohh:

china girl, don't worry hun...fx for you still girl! :hugs:

:dust: and fx to you too babydream!! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> I got a :bfn: this morning
> 
> View attachment 127692
> 
> 
> View attachment 127693

Your not out yet missy FX :hugs::hugs:

MC thought you wasnt going to try Soy? im with ya when this af arrives.. dont think it matter which CD as long as early, but can always try from CD2 next time BUT hopefully you wont need to :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> damn that's so hard to tell poppy!!! :wacko: i defo see a faint line there! grrrr!!! i hate being in limbo...that's always the worst! :dohh:
> 
> china girl, don't worry hun...fx for you still girl! :hugs:
> 
> :dust: and fx to you too babydream!! :hugs:

:haha: Ive given up now, will leave it a few days if af dont show her ugly face, how many faint lines does someone need to get? :shrug:


----------



## babydream

Aw poppy i can still see the line, bugger i expected it to be much darker but hey, af hasn't arrived yet, so maybe tomorrow you could test again?? 

I'm so excited, no cramps today so far, little tingling in nipples. I hope i can show a bfp tomorrow morning. FX

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Dunno.. all i can say is my cervix is right at the top and i got loads of watery/fertiley cm so either my af on its way or my body messing around x


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Aw poppy i can still see the line, bugger i expected it to be much darker but hey, af hasn't arrived yet, so maybe tomorrow you could test again??
> 
> I'm so excited, no cramps today so far, little tingling in nipples. I hope i can show a bfp tomorrow morning. FX
> 
> xxxxxx

Try a :test::test::test: today babydream :happydance::haha:


----------



## Mother of 4

Got on before getting the kiddos ready for school to see your test poppy :) It's so hard to tell....I can def. see the line. Does it have color to it?? I would try a different test to see. Still keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## babydream

I don't have any cheap one only frer and i'd want to use it with fmu to have a proper result. I'd be defo tempted with a cheapie tho!!


----------



## poppy666

Mother of 4 said:


> Got on before getting the kiddos ready for school to see your test poppy :) It's so hard to tell....I can def. see the line. Does it have color to it?? I would try a different test to see. Still keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Yes yesterdays n todays have a tinge of pinky/red, but i totally give up now :cry: but nevermind i'll use other asda one tomorrow n see x


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> I don't have any cheap one only frer and i'd want to use it with fmu to have a proper result. I'd be defo tempted with a cheapie tho!!

Go get a cheapie im bored now :rofl::rofl:


----------



## babydream

I would but it's freezing cold out there and can't be bothered. Don't make me do a frer...:growlmad: I'm nearly ready to give in! :nope:


----------



## coral11680

poppy, if there is def colour then its def positive! It says on all tests if there is a line no matter how faint it is positive!!!:bfp::bfp:
Take the other test tomorrow fmu!!:happydance:


----------



## babydream

Poppy, lets test tomorrow morning hun, both of us! Make it a double bfp!! Although, you have got a bfp already and that is official like it or not... and well, hope mine will come through too. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> I'm just wondering... Anyone else ttc#1 here with me????? seems like all of you got children already.

I'm TTC #1 :)


----------



## poppy666

Babydream ok i shut up now lmao. Coral yeah will take it tomorrow, but if faint again im getting some decent tests friday on payday if af dont show :haha:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Poppy, lets test tomorrow morning hun, both of us! Make it a double bfp!! Although, you have got a bfp already and that is official like it or not... and well, hope mine will come through too. xxxxxxxxx

Ok we do togethor :happydance: right im off to go make some cheese on toast Mmmmmmmmmmmmm yum lol xx


----------



## China girl

:wave:

Thanks for the PMA ladies, but I think I'm done. :af: is due Friday & I wont test again till Sunday if she has not showed. I used a FRER, so if I was preggers it would have showed by now. Oh, well. I won't try as hard next time let nature take is course. Rant over!! Have a good day ladies:flower:


----------



## babydream

Damita said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering... Anyone else ttc#1 here with me????? seems like all of you got children already.
> 
> I'm TTC #1 :)Click to expand...

Yay Damita, good luck for sunday hun!!!! xxxxx


----------



## LEW32

babydream said:


> I'm just wondering... Anyone else ttc#1 here with me????? seems like all of you got children already.

Hi All!

Babydream, I am catching up on the posts today and just wanted to let you know that I am TTC #1!
So you got some girls with ya!


----------



## babydream

LEW32 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering... Anyone else ttc#1 here with me????? seems like all of you got children already.
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Babydream, I am catching up on the posts today and just wanted to let you know that I am TTC #1!
> So you got some girls with ya!Click to expand...

Oh great!! Sorry i'm not trying to create another group of ttc#1 i was just curious. I apologize to all with children if you thought that's what i'm doing. 
What a gorgeous kitty you've got Lew!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Babydream! That's my very fat kitty named Rigby. He's my baby....I have another kitty that is grey, but she doesn't pose as fun and goofy as he does!
:haha:

Poppy- I definitely see a line too....I am keeping FX that it gets darker tomorrow! 

China, babydream and Damita- keep everything crossed for you girls as well for :bfp:!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh missed all the news again, I dunno. When I'm sat here nothing happens, and when I go somewhere you all fill up about 10 pages lol

Went out with DH to do a bit of shopping, that way I didn't get too worn out. 

Poppy, I'm still certain your pregnant. But I won't dance yet. But be sure to tell me when I can cause I'm gonna run around the house in my cowprint all in one singing Ding Dong the witch is dead. As I have done secretly with the other Ding Dong positives so far......yes DH wondered what the hell was going on, and told me I need to get out more..... :rofl:

China, I'm sending lots and lots of hugs your way girl. But your not out yet. So far no-body has got early positives. Even a FRER might not work before you miss your period, it all depends on time of implantation. I know you haven't any PMA left, so I'll keep some going for you. FX the next few days aren't too treacherous and you'll know either way very soon :hugs: 

Babydream, I'm dying for tomorrow to hurry up so I can see your test! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mother of 4 said:


> Got on before getting the kiddos ready for school to see your test poppy :) It's so hard to tell....I can def. see the line. Does it have color to it?? I would try a different test to see. Still keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Hey Motherof4! Hows our preggers ding donger? :haha: x


----------



## babydream

I'm gonna get one of those cow print all in one! I heard Amy's got one too, i want one. I saw them in primark i think. 

I'm dying too tink, i hope the witch stays away. i should get out as well but it's too cold!I'm so tempted to go and get a cheapie, but nooooooo, don't let me!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Don't tell me not to let you go and buy a cheep test cause I'm a POAS MANIAC lol 

Oh yes the all in ones are fab! I have two now, so comfy. And enough room in there for a baby bump to........yes I did a little forward thinking :haha: About £8 I live in them most evenings, and DH says I actually look pretty cute in it after he got over the initial "what is that?!?!" lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and since there seems to be a few cat lovers on here, I thought I'd share a pic of mine :)

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/soxandsuki.jpg


----------



## babydream

I can imagine what OH would say seeing me like that!:haha: He would take me next door to the shrink!!! But i'll buy one maybe tomorrow...it's a question to wear it or not to wear it at ovulation???? :winkwink:


----------



## Damita

aww kitties :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol must admit, I have ditched it at O time for rediculously short silky nighty :haha: But its going on tomorrow! x


----------



## mothercabbage

deffo werar it lol, bound to get OH going :haha: gorgeous cats i got 3 my self, my sister just turned up so i will post pics this aft, and ps i can still see a line poppy, think its still the same lightness because it wasnt FMU.so FX for testers tmoz and lots of :dust: xx


----------



## babydream

Aw they lovely Tink, i love my babies to bits, i talk to them and about them like proper babies! Mad, aren't I??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> aww kitties :hugs:

They are sooooooo cute, brother and sister. Love each other to bits and like to cuddle up together :hugs: awwww


----------



## LEW32

so cute tink!!!!! I wish my cats loved each other that much! My girl Sadie for the most part can't stand Rigby....so she usually growls if he gets too close to her....
Here is a rare moment that I captured with them actually getting along....
 



Attached Files:







hugging kitties.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> Aw they lovely Tink, i love my babies to bits, i talk to them and about them like proper babies! Mad, aren't I??

NO unless I'm crazy lol The girl even sleeps nestled under my arm pit. I talk to them all the time :haha:


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, ladies!!! BFN for me this morning :cry:

China-sorry for the BFN, you said you'll test again Sunday? AF is due for me Sat., so I'll test w/you on Sun. if need be :hugs:
Any sign of Phoebe's test results yet?
Poppy-I don't think you can count yourself out yet...there is def. something there, compared to my completely evap-free test at least!
Hey, Tink and MC-how was your morning, ladies?
Hi, also, Damita, Lew and babydream!


----------



## eesoja81

Hi Miss Preg. Natalies!!!
What's up, coral?


----------



## LEW32

Hi eesoja!

Sorry for your :bfn:, but you aren't out yet! When is :af: supposed to come??????


----------



## LEW32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Aw they lovely Tink, i love my babies to bits, i talk to them and about them like proper babies! Mad, aren't I??
> 
> NO unless I'm crazy lol The girl even sleeps nestled under my arm pit. I talk to them all the time :haha:Click to expand...

Me too Ladies! Actually, I am crazy because I give up good sleep in order to let them snuggle with me! They take up most of my side of the bed, but I love them anyway.
If I hold up the covers in the winter, Rigby snuggles right under them with his little head sticking out - purring away. Love them and talk to them all the time!
LOL!


----------



## eesoja81

LEW32 said:


> Hi eesoja!
> 
> Sorry for your :bfn:, but you aren't out yet! When is :af: supposed to come??????

Saturday. With all of the stupid "symptoms" I feel this month, I would surely have some sort of line. Stupid PMS!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Eesoja! Still early days hun, Damita is testing Sunday too, so theres a few of you. :hug: awwwww I will keep up the PMA and the crossing of limbs and digits for you guys :haha: x

Lew criky, I missed you there, its cause you changed your picture! How are you honey? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> deffo werar it lol, bound to get OH going :haha: gorgeous cats i got 3 my self, my sister just turned up so i will post pics this aft, and ps i can still see a line poppy, think its still the same lightness because it wasnt FMU.so FX for testers tmoz and lots of :dust: xx

lol I missed you too MC think we all posted the same time. Yup get your pics out for the gals :haha: x


----------



## Damita

eesoja81 said:


> Hey, ladies!!! BFN for me this morning :cry:
> 
> China-sorry for the BFN, you said you'll test again Sunday? AF is due for me Sat., so I'll test w/you on Sun. if need be :hugs:
> Any sign of Phoebe's test results yet?
> Poppy-I don't think you can count yourself out yet...there is def. something there, compared to my completely evap-free test at least!
> Hey, Tink and MC-how was your morning, ladies?
> Hi, also, Damita, Lew and babydream!

:hugs: test again on Sunday with me


----------



## eesoja81

So, I woke up this morning quite confused, b/c last night I had the most VIVID BFP dream! I mean down to how long it took to see the 2nd line, to who I called, to how I was going to tell DH b/c he is out of town! So, when I realized it was a dream, I jumped up to test w/FMU and not even an evap.! To top it off, I saw sooo many signs last night that really had me excited (I'm not really superstitious, but I do believe in 'signs'). "Knocked Up" was on when I turned on the tv, changed the channel and a commercial for 'stretch mark lotion' was on, changed the channel and another commercial for 'loving your babies and the messes they make'. DAMN!!!


----------



## eesoja81

Damita said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, ladies!!! BFN for me this morning :cry:
> 
> China-sorry for the BFN, you said you'll test again Sunday? AF is due for me Sat., so I'll test w/you on Sun. if need be :hugs:
> Any sign of Phoebe's test results yet?
> Poppy-I don't think you can count yourself out yet...there is def. something there, compared to my completely evap-free test at least!
> Hey, Tink and MC-how was your morning, ladies?
> Hi, also, Damita, Lew and babydream!
> 
> :hugs: test again on Sunday with meClick to expand...

Will do, Damita! Let's hope she stays away til then for us!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Damita

eesoja81 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, ladies!!! BFN for me this morning :cry:
> 
> China-sorry for the BFN, you said you'll test again Sunday? AF is due for me Sat., so I'll test w/you on Sun. if need be :hugs:
> Any sign of Phoebe's test results yet?
> Poppy-I don't think you can count yourself out yet...there is def. something there, compared to my completely evap-free test at least!
> Hey, Tink and MC-how was your morning, ladies?
> Hi, also, Damita, Lew and babydream!
> 
> :hugs: test again on Sunday with meClick to expand...
> 
> Will do, Damita! Let's hope she stays away til then for us!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

:) fingers crossed for both of us :)


----------



## babydream

LEW32 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Aw they lovely Tink, i love my babies to bits, i talk to them and about them like proper babies! Mad, aren't I??
> 
> NO unless I'm crazy lol The girl even sleeps nestled under my arm pit. I talk to them all the time :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too Ladies! Actually, I am crazy because I give up good sleep in order to let them snuggle with me! They take up most of my side of the bed, but I love them anyway.
> If I hold up the covers in the winter, Rigby snuggles right under them with his little head sticking out - purring away. Love them and talk to them all the time!
> LOL!Click to expand...

Me too!!!! The same!! Mimi sleeps next to me, OH nearly hitting the floor but i don't care. George comes up to my head and sleeps on my shoulder putting his face to mine. I'd die for them. Mimi finishes my cereal from the bowl in the mornings and george run to the loo when i go to sit on my lap. Sometimes i'm there for half an hour cause i don't want to send him away. They get loads of cuddles and kisses. They brother and sister too, funny playing the two of them together. xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

awww I'm the same, they have me wrapped round their little paws lol x


----------



## babydream

Right!! I'm going out now. Buying a pack of cheapie and an all in one!:rofl::rofl: See ya later xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Wooooooohooooooooooooooo go babydream lol :haha::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yay!!!!!!!!!! I like it, I like it a lot :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, ladies, just found this on the American Pregnancy website and thought it was interesting enough to share-I just copied and pasted it, I have no idea how to do a link and it worked ok like this.


Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:

hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :

* 3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
* 4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
* 5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
* 6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
* 7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
* 9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
* 13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
* 17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
* 25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
* Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
* Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml


----------



## eesoja81

what I thought was interesting was the "5-426 mIU/ml" at the 5 week LMP. A level of 5 would not even show up on the most sensitive tests! It's amazing that it shows up for some women at like 7 dpo, and others not until way after they miss AF.


----------



## eesoja81

I meant the "18-7,340mIU/ml-SORRY-still interesting!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: bye babydream! :test: time xxx....gonna put pics of my fur babies on after dinner xx


----------



## poppy666

Good find but im same as you cant understand how some know really early like you say.

MC how much soy you taking sweetie? x


----------



## eesoja81

Have a good rest of the day, ladies. I'm off to p/u DD from pre-school, then work. Good luck to tomorrow morning's testers, if I'm not back on later!!!


----------



## poppy666

Cya later sweetie :flower:


----------



## coral11680

Babydreams update us later :)

Eesoja hi Hun sorry for your bfn, not out yet though are ya, so don't panic!

I don't have any cats just a goofy 1year old boxer! She's my baby :D I'll post pics of her later!


----------



## TTC2308

Good Morning Girls!!!!

I am so excited. I cant wait to see babydream's results.

Post it as soon as you get back and take it.....I am at work satlking this page...:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hmmm very interesting, and true. I know lots of women who only got feint positives well into the 4th or 5th week. And have only known a few that have got positive tests before af was due. I know on here it looks like so many women get earl positives, but then you have to consider the amount of women on here, theres tons! And also regarding the percentages given on test packaging, those are usually small studies so the percentages are higher if you get me. For instance if they conduct a survey of 100 people and 75 of them got a BFP 4 days before af, they could state that as 75% of women. But when you consider say 200 ladies testing at the same sort of ratio, thats 50 ladies not getting an early BFP. Plus it only takes one study for them to be able to publish them results.....


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja, i totally believe in signs too! :thumbup: you're still not out yet sweetie! :kiss: that's why it's so hard with the hpt's too b/c hcg rises at such different levels for each woman and in some can rise VERY slowly but still can be within the "normal" range. :dohh: have a good day hun! :hugs:

babydream, can't wait to see that test!!! :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hmmm very interesting, and true. I know lots of women who only got feint positives well into the 4th or 5th week. And have only known a few that have got positive tests before af was due. I know on here it looks like so many women get earl positives, but then you have to consider the amount of women on here, theres tons! And also regarding the percentages given on test packaging, those are usually small studies so the percentages are higher if you get me. For instance if they conduct a survey of 100 people and 75 of them got a BFP 4 days before af, they could state that as 75% of women. But when you consider say 200 ladies testing at the same sort of ratio, thats 50 ladies not getting an early BFP. Plus it only takes one study for them to be able to publish them results.....

i agree tink...i think larger, longer term studies would alter the results to some extent. it's the same with the symptom spotting and implantation bleeding/pains etc. we all talk about it a lot but in reality, very few/very small percentage of women truly have any of that, so it's unlikely that most of us are even though we look for it and talk about it all the time! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTFN Eesoja :wave:

Coral, looking forward to seeing pics of your cutie :)

Hey TTC, hows you? x


----------



## poppy666

I be giving birth to mine before i get a positive :rofl::rofl:

Ive gone a bit bonkers :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm very interesting, and true. I know lots of women who only got feint positives well into the 4th or 5th week. And have only known a few that have got positive tests before af was due. I know on here it looks like so many women get earl positives, but then you have to consider the amount of women on here, theres tons! And also regarding the percentages given on test packaging, those are usually small studies so the percentages are higher if you get me. For instance if they conduct a survey of 100 people and 75 of them got a BFP 4 days before af, they could state that as 75% of women. But when you consider say 200 ladies testing at the same sort of ratio, thats 50 ladies not getting an early BFP. Plus it only takes one study for them to be able to publish them results.....
> 
> i agree tink...i think larger, longer term studies would alter the results to some extent. it's the same with the symptom spotting and implantation bleeding/pains etc. we all talk about it a lot but in reality, very few/very small percentage of women truly have any of that, so it's unlikely that most of us are even though we look for it and talk about it all the time! :haha:Click to expand...

Exactly! But they aren't going to do the studies because theres no money in it....they like the stats the way they are, cause its selling their tests. And to be honest, I always wonder why they don't use higher sensitivities. They are cheep to make, you can buy Ten IC 10miu for next to nothing. It makes me think they make the tests sensitive enough to almost live up to their claims but not as sensitive as they could be so you buy more. Just a thought.... :haha: who cares, I just want a BFP! Please? :haha:


----------



## TTC2308

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> TTFN Eesoja :wave:
> 
> Coral, looking forward to seeing pics of your cutie :)
> 
> Hey TTC, hows you? x

I am good. Trying to decide whether or not to test today? I ovulated on Oct 10th. My cycles are 28 to 35 days long. I am 11DPO today. Should I? I have a dollar store near my work but I am not sure how sensitive the tests are. Anyone know? I have had a queezy stomach the past few days and have been really sleepy. I didnt find out I was pregnant with my daughter until I was 4 1/2 weeks. What do you girls think? Test or not to test? :muaha:


----------



## Mother of 4

Sorry...I jump on then have to get off and clean..run errands..etc..so I'm behind on the conversation :dohh:. 

Poppy: I still think it's a positive for you. My line was also SO much more faint the next day too so that doesn't mean anything at all. Still crossing my fingers for you but I think you are preggo too :)

Tinks-I'm doing pretty good so far. My first appt. is at the end of next week so I'm hoping everything is going good. Hopefully I'll have my first scan that day. Hungry and exhausted all the time. Trying to keep up with 4 kiddos while I'm so tired is pretty tough. I had to leave a million times yesterday on top of all the activities for the kids 'cause my husband had to work late. Can't wait 'til the 2nd tri. when I can get some more of my energy back. :sleep:


----------



## Mother of 4

TTC2308 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> TTFN Eesoja :wave:
> 
> Coral, looking forward to seeing pics of your cutie :)
> 
> Hey TTC, hows you? x
> 
> I am good. Trying to decide whether or not to test today? I ovulated on Oct 10th. My cycles are 28 to 35 days long. I am 11DPO today. Should I? I have a dollar store near my work but I am not sure how sensitive the tests are. Anyone know? I have had a queezy stomach the past few days and have been really sleepy. I didnt find out I was pregnant with my daughter until I was 4 1/2 weeks. What do you girls think? Test or not to test? :muaha:Click to expand...

I got my first positive with a dollar tree test at 11 dpo...I was 3 days before :af:...I think you could test but if it is a :bfn: it doesn't mean anything. A lot of women won't get a positive that early...the sensitivity on the dollar tree tests is 25.


----------



## TTC2308

Mother of 4 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> TTFN Eesoja :wave:
> 
> Coral, looking forward to seeing pics of your cutie :)
> 
> Hey TTC, hows you? x
> 
> I am good. Trying to decide whether or not to test today? I ovulated on Oct 10th. My cycles are 28 to 35 days long. I am 11DPO today. Should I? I have a dollar store near my work but I am not sure how sensitive the tests are. Anyone know? I have had a queezy stomach the past few days and have been really sleepy. I didnt find out I was pregnant with my daughter until I was 4 1/2 weeks. What do you girls think? Test or not to test? :muaha:Click to expand...
> 
> I got my first positive with a dollar tree test at 11 dpo...I was 3 days before :af:...I think you could test but if it is a :bfn: it doesn't mean anything. A lot of women won't get a positive that early...the sensitivity on the dollar tree tests is 25.Click to expand...

Thanks. I am just up in the air about it because I could be 2 days or 8 days before my period. I guess since they are only a dollar I could by a few and test every other day!!! I am so anxious. Why does my cycles have to be so screwy? :growlmad:


----------



## babydream

I'm back.... but i'm too scared to test! Heeeeeeeelp!!!!


----------



## TTC2308

babydream said:


> I'm back.... but i'm too scared to test! Heeeeeeeelp!!!!

Go for it........Hurry...hurry ....hurry...


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> I'm back.... but i'm too scared to test! Heeeeeeeelp!!!!

Get your ass in that bathroom :haha:


----------



## babydream

I'm so scared it'd be a bfn... shit shit shit


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Aww babydream. I know what you mean, but we will be here for you if its BFN but it might be BFP! ..... :hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTC2308

babydream said:


> i'm so scared it'd be a bfn... Shit shit shit

what....you aren't in the bathroom yet?????????????


----------



## poppy666

Mother of 4 said:


> Sorry...I jump on then have to get off and clean..run errands..etc..so I'm behind on the conversation :dohh:.
> 
> Poppy: I still think it's a positive for you. My line was also SO much more faint the next day too so that doesn't mean anything at all. Still crossing my fingers for you but I think you are preggo too :)
> 
> Tinks-I'm doing pretty good so far. My first appt. is at the end of next week so I'm hoping everything is going good. Hopefully I'll have my first scan that day. Hungry and exhausted all the time. Trying to keep up with 4 kiddos while I'm so tired is pretty tough. I had to leave a million times yesterday on top of all the activities for the kids 'cause my husband had to work late. Can't wait 'til the 2nd tri. when I can get some more of my energy back. :sleep:

Thanks sweetie, im going to leave testing now for few days its just done my head in, cant cope with anymore faint lines, beginning to think they evaps or a chemical now :cry: just gonna forget for a bit :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Okay, i'm going...fuck i'm shaking...


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> Mother of 4 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry...I jump on then have to get off and clean..run errands..etc..so I'm behind on the conversation :dohh:.
> 
> Poppy: I still think it's a positive for you. My line was also SO much more faint the next day too so that doesn't mean anything at all. Still crossing my fingers for you but I think you are preggo too :)
> 
> Tinks-I'm doing pretty good so far. My first appt. is at the end of next week so I'm hoping everything is going good. Hopefully I'll have my first scan that day. Hungry and exhausted all the time. Trying to keep up with 4 kiddos while I'm so tired is pretty tough. I had to leave a million times yesterday on top of all the activities for the kids 'cause my husband had to work late. Can't wait 'til the 2nd tri. when I can get some more of my energy back. :sleep:
> 
> Thanks sweetie, im going to leave testing now for few days its just done my head in, cant cope with anymore faint lines, beginning to think they evaps or a chemical now :cry: just gonna forget for a bit :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

babydream said:


> Okay, i'm going...fuck i'm shaking...

....(Jeopardy Music playing in my head)......


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Okay, i'm going...fuck i'm shaking...

lmao awww bless :hugs: xxx


----------



## pk2of8

aww we're here for ya babydream! :hugs:

TTC, yeah the dollar store ones are 25miu. I get those for the early days when i'm desperate but don't really expect anything yet. :shrug:

poppy sweetie! i know it's hard hun...hang in there. :hugs: preggo or no, we'll get through :kiss:


----------



## TTC2308

pk2of8 said:


> aww we're here for ya babydream! :hugs:
> 
> TTC, yeah the dollar store ones are 25miu. I get those for the early days when i'm desperate but don't really expect anything yet. :shrug:
> 
> poppy sweetie! i know it's hard hun...hang in there. :hugs: preggo or no, we'll get through :kiss:

Do you think it's still to early for me?


----------



## babydream

Okay, not even the faintest faint line on the test!! Bugger, i knew it!!! Oh well...


----------



## poppy666

Your af not here yet sweetie, keep your chin up your not out yet :hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

babydream said:


> Okay, not even the faintest faint line on the test!! Bugger, i knew it!!! Oh well...

:af: Still hasn't showed. PMA PMA. Lots and Lots of :dust:


----------



## pk2of8

aw :dust: and :hug: to you babydream. you're not out yet! 

TTC - it's SO hard to say...you might get a faint result or it might be too early :shrug: all depends on when you implanted b/c hcg doesn't start to show in urine until after implantation. also, as me and tink were just discussing and that eesoja posted, hcg rise happens at a HUGE variable rate for each woman and still be normal, so very easy to get a false neg so early. i would say, doesn't hurt to test this early, so long as you realize that a neg result this early does not necessarily truly mean a neg. :hugs:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> Okay, not even the faintest faint line on the test!! Bugger, i knew it!!! Oh well...

:hugs: your not out yet, like we were saying, it may still be too early. I know its gonna drive you crazy, but try and keep an open mind, and not let it get you down. Time will tell my dear, but awwwwwww sending you masses of hugs :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Poppy, I get what you mean, but surely the waiting is driving you mad? I know for sure I would be peeing on that FRER by now....... :hugs: awww its such a difficult day for some of you, wish I could make it all better :( x


----------



## coral11680

Sorry baby, :hugs: wait and see though af might not show


----------



## babydream

Girls, i've got a feeling that i'll be having a long cycle. I've just looked at my period tracker. I didn't work nights from the middle of june until the beginning of this month. My cycles got back to normal 28days for these months but when i work nights, it messes up big time. Up to 37-45days. So, i started to work nights again around ov time this month and i think i messed everything up. I need a full time job and ditch night shifts. xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mother of 4 said:


> Sorry...I jump on then have to get off and clean..run errands..etc..so I'm behind on the conversation :dohh:.
> 
> Poppy: I still think it's a positive for you. My line was also SO much more faint the next day too so that doesn't mean anything at all. Still crossing my fingers for you but I think you are preggo too :)
> 
> Tinks-I'm doing pretty good so far. My first appt. is at the end of next week so I'm hoping everything is going good. Hopefully I'll have my first scan that day. Hungry and exhausted all the time. Trying to keep up with 4 kiddos while I'm so tired is pretty tough. I had to leave a million times yesterday on top of all the activities for the kids 'cause my husband had to work late. Can't wait 'til the 2nd tri. when I can get some more of my energy back. :sleep:

Wow time is really flying, seems like yesterday you got your BFP! Bets its not with you being so tired :hugs: Bet your looking forward to your appointment next week, so exciting. FX you get your scan, that first scan is so reassuring and its good to get your dates checked and stuff. At least you haven't had any sickness, thats what I'm dreading......although right now, I would give anything for morning sickness :haha: x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Good morning/Good day all!!

Babydream...:hugs::hugs: Don't lose hope yet girl! I see you've changed your ticker to day 1...?? AF not here yet, right?

Poppy! That sure looks like a faint positive but yeah I totally get what you mean it must be nerve wracking this uncertainty. Give it a couple days sweetie we're all here for you :) :hugs:

Tink .. thanks for the post about SMEP hun... looking into that right now..

PK - what did you think of the book so far? Check out the *special* color illustrations section with the pics of diff types of CM... last month I've been running to the bathroom with the 300 page book in one hand and my other hand down my.. or up my?... nevermind 

Babydream, LEW, Damita... We're trying for baby no. 1 too... I wish s/he would just 'urry up and get here!! :baby: Can't wait!

Ladies how are you able to keep up the sexiness while :sex:?? This will be our 5th cycle trying but in all honesty after the 1st cycle didnt work out I lost some enthu abt being sexy and it's almost become a very goal-oriented task in my mind.... the process has become kinda un-sexy for me :(


----------



## ladybeautiful

Adorable kitties, everybody :)


----------



## babydream

I can't change my ticker it goes on its own. What do i do with it????

I know what you mean ladyb, it does become some kind of chore i guess. the other day OH called me on the way from work asking if he could stop for a pint or is b'd scheduled for that eve??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> Girls, i've got a feeling that i'll be having a long cycle. I've just looked at my period tracker. I didn't work nights from the middle of june until the beginning of this month. My cycles got back to normal 28days for these months but when i work nights, it messes up big time. Up to 37-45days. So, i started to work nights again around ov time this month and i think i messed everything up. I need a full time job and ditch night shifts. xxxx

Do you temp or OPK? that might help you stay tuned to your body. I know what you mean about the night shifts, they screwed up my body big time. Well that info more than ever confirms what me and PK were saying about hcg, if your cycle was messed up, then you may have got your O time wrong. Have you been BD after when you thought you o'd? x


----------



## babydream

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Girls, i've got a feeling that i'll be having a long cycle. I've just looked at my period tracker. I didn't work nights from the middle of june until the beginning of this month. My cycles got back to normal 28days for these months but when i work nights, it messes up big time. Up to 37-45days. So, i started to work nights again around ov time this month and i think i messed everything up. I need a full time job and ditch night shifts. xxxx
> 
> Do you temp or OPK? that might help you stay tuned to your body. I know what you mean about the night shifts, they screwed up my body big time. Well that info more than ever confirms what me and PK were saying about hcg, if your cycle was messed up, then you may have got your O time wrong. Have you been BD after when you thought you o'd? xClick to expand...

I don't temp Tink b/c of the night shift, i don't see the point, i'm in and out of bed. I didn't get a +opk this month, i stopped testing after a while but b'd every other night up until cd22. I don't know if that was enough...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ladybeautiful, i get exactly what your taking about with the :sex: It has got a little like that for me too. But DH came out with something the other night that seemed to make us both make more effort. He read that 50% more sperm are released during good :sex: than just producing the goods :sex: So, I put the sexy underwear on.....etc etc....and we worked harder at and extended the foreplay. Even then, I could have easilly just snuggled under the covers and just went to sleep, but I kept thinking about all that productive :spermy: and made myself try and make the best of it. I guess you just need to change something, or try something you haven't done in a while. Have a chat with DH, and maybe even have a tease and a flirt. Its something I think we forget to do after a while with our OH's, and its the best aphrodisiac :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Girls, i've got a feeling that i'll be having a long cycle. I've just looked at my period tracker. I didn't work nights from the middle of june until the beginning of this month. My cycles got back to normal 28days for these months but when i work nights, it messes up big time. Up to 37-45days. So, i started to work nights again around ov time this month and i think i messed everything up. I need a full time job and ditch night shifts. xxxx
> 
> Do you temp or OPK? that might help you stay tuned to your body. I know what you mean about the night shifts, they screwed up my body big time. Well that info more than ever confirms what me and PK were saying about hcg, if your cycle was messed up, then you may have got your O time wrong. Have you been BD after when you thought you o'd? xClick to expand...
> 
> I don't temp Tink b/c of the night shift, i don't see the point, i'm in and out of bed. I didn't get a +opk this month, i stopped testing after a while but b'd every other night up until cd22. I don't know if that was enough...Click to expand...

Awww I see, yes I'm sure you told us that. Well its quite likely that you O'd late due to stress and night shifts right? So your not out by a long shot! Perhaps keeping up the :sex: would be a good idea, if you say sometimes your cycles can be very long? what about trying an OPK now? do you think its possible you haven't O'd? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream, didn't you have two nearly positives? Might be remembering wrong, and I said its possible you had your surge between them? What cycle day was that? x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hmm dunno... try extending your cycle length for the ticker n see if that works? That's strange they don't assume you're still on the same cycle until you change it... :-s 

BDed right upto CD 22 sounds good babydream... I know it's crazy how stress and changing work hours can mess up our bodily schedule... but sure sounds like you are quite in tune with your body and did the best you could... so don't worry that you messed it up!


----------



## babydream

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Girls, i've got a feeling that i'll be having a long cycle. I've just looked at my period tracker. I didn't work nights from the middle of june until the beginning of this month. My cycles got back to normal 28days for these months but when i work nights, it messes up big time. Up to 37-45days. So, i started to work nights again around ov time this month and i think i messed everything up. I need a full time job and ditch night shifts. xxxx
> 
> Do you temp or OPK? that might help you stay tuned to your body. I know what you mean about the night shifts, they screwed up my body big time. Well that info more than ever confirms what me and PK were saying about hcg, if your cycle was messed up, then you may have got your O time wrong. Have you been BD after when you thought you o'd? xClick to expand...
> 
> I don't temp Tink b/c of the night shift, i don't see the point, i'm in and out of bed. I didn't get a +opk this month, i stopped testing after a while but b'd every other night up until cd22. I don't know if that was enough...Click to expand...
> 
> Awww I see, yes I'm sure you told us that. Well its quite likely that you O'd late due to stress and night shifts right? So your not out by a long shot! Perhaps keeping up the :sex: would be a good idea, if you say sometimes your cycles can be very long? what about trying an OPK now? do you think its possible you haven't O'd? xClick to expand...

I don't know Tink, I usually get very sore boobs after ov and this month my boobs are totally okay. Maybe i havent ov yet but i'm a bit fed up so i thinki'll just wait for af and then start the game again. Every other day until +opk or af... 

I had a look at ovacue fertility monitor MC was talking about a few days ago. Seems pretty good but bloody expensive.


----------



## babydream

Thanks Ladyb, it's really frustrating. 

Tink, yes i did but hell i don't remember what days they were. Defo before cd22. I should go back and find the post... Now that'll be a huge task but i'll try!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Thanks for the tips, Tink! Hopefully I will be able to relax some and revive the lovemaking feeling instead of just babymaking... :-s 

I'm gonna try to NOT try so hard this time.... Gonna obsess only until I figure out when Ov happens... and then I'm gonna shut myself out from all things TTC.... lock away the thermometer and HPTs... and think about testing only after AF is late... Well that's the plan, we'll see... :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol criky, yeah might be an idea if you have the time so you can get a rough idea of how many dpo you are, or might be. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok I found it babydream. You posted the message on the 8th October talking about an almost positive earlier on that week. So what about Tuesday 5th? So if thats right your about 15DPO. assuming the positive was on the Monday and you O'd Tuesday. But of course if it wasn't till later say the following weekend when you were no longer OPK'ing you may be much earlier in days past O. Say you didn't O till that Sat or Sun you would only be about 9 or 10dpo. So still looking good for you hun. Even if you are 15 dpo its still possible your not producing enough HCG if you implanted late. Sorry if that didn't help lol I tried!


----------



## pk2of8

hey girls, so i just ordered the fertilaid for men for my dh, plus i went back and ordered some additional supplements called motilityboost and countboost. figure it can't hurt, and i looked at the list from that other bnb post about mg/doses and such and compared it to all 3 and it looks like between the 3 that he'll get everything suggested there, so i think that will be good. and less complicated than having the health food store mix it up for me, although i'm glad i know of that as a good back up plan. :happydance: so i'm hoping this will make a difference with dh and his "motivation" (those "i'm too tired" nights) and i think it can't hurt with the :spermy:s too! yay!

ladyb, i haven't gotten very far in the book yet, and i haven't seen the pics yet, but i'll defo let you know when i get more into it! :hugs:

ok, well i'm off to the supermarket. going to get the soy for me (still debating) and i need to stock up on more opk's and softcups, so i'll be back a bit later sweeties!! :kiss:


----------



## babydream

Tink, i've found it!! I had a nearly positive although not conveincing but the second line was nearly as dark as the control line on 10th October. That would've been cd19. OMG, now i don't know what to think!!


----------



## babydream

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Ok I found it babydream. You posted the message on the 8th October talking about an almost positive earlier on that week. So what about Tuesday 5th? So if thats right your about 15DPO. assuming the positive was on the Monday and you O'd Tuesday. But of course if it wasn't till later say the following weekend when you were no longer OPK'ing you may be much earlier in days past O. Say you didn't O till that Sat or Sun you would only be about 9 or 10dpo. So still looking good for you hun. Even if you are 15 dpo its still possible your not producing enough HCG if you implanted late. Sorry if that didn't help lol I tried!

Oh sweetie, it's nice of you to look for me. I remember they were still very faint that time but the proper nearly + was around cd19.


----------



## TTC2308

babydream said:


> Tink, i've found it!! I had a nearly positive although not conveincing but the second line was nearly as dark as the control line on 10th October. That would've been cd19. OMG, now i don't know what to think!!

I O'd on October 10th as well.......


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OK so this CHANGES EVERYTHING! So I would suggest you O'd the day after, you usually O 24-36 hours after a positive OPK. So lets assume you O'd on the 11th. That makes you only 9DPO today, 10 at the most. So my dear, you are TESTING TOO EARLY!!!! So don't pay a blind bit of notice to your BFN........:) xxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

TTC2308 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Tink, i've found it!! I had a nearly positive although not conveincing but the second line was nearly as dark as the control line on 10th October. That would've been cd19. OMG, now i don't know what to think!!
> 
> I O'd on October 10th as well.......Click to expand...

Really? So where are we then TTC??? It was only nearly positive although it was dark enough for me to call it a +. I should've taken a pic of it.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

The only thing sensitive to pick up a BFP would be a FRER or a 10miu IC, and even then only some women would get a positive that early x


----------



## babydream

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> OK so this CHANGES EVERYTHING! So I would suggest you O'd the day after, you usually O 24-36 hours after a positive OPK. So lets assume you O'd on the 11th. That makes you only 9DPO today, 10 at the most. So my dear, you are TESTING TOO EARLY!!!! So don't pay a blind bit of notice to your BFN........:) xxxxxxxx

I so so hope you are right Tink, and you usually are so i trust you dear!! We b'd on the 9th and 11th.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm so glad you stuck around to talk about this hun, or you would have been down in the dumps over nothing! :hugs:


----------



## babydream

I've got 3 frer but i think i'll wait for now. Thanks so much tink, you are an angel. mwah xx


----------



## phoebe

hellloooooooooo ladies how are we all today??? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> OK so this CHANGES EVERYTHING! So I would suggest you O'd the day after, you usually O 24-36 hours after a positive OPK. So lets assume you O'd on the 11th. That makes you only 9DPO today, 10 at the most. So my dear, you are TESTING TOO EARLY!!!! So don't pay a blind bit of notice to your BFN........:) xxxxxxxx
> 
> I so so hope you are right Tink, and you usually are so i trust you dear!! We b'd on the 9th and 11th.Click to expand...

Awww well I think the others will agree with what I'm saying hun, you need to take that darkest OPK as the earliest you could have O'd. So if you BD'd on the 9th you would have caught eggy if its earlier than what were assuming, and the 11th would have been bang on O day if were assuming right. So all looking promising :hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

babydream said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Tink, i've found it!! I had a nearly positive although not conveincing but the second line was nearly as dark as the control line on 10th October. That would've been cd19. OMG, now i don't know what to think!!
> 
> I O'd on October 10th as well.......Click to expand...
> 
> Really? So where are we then TTC??? It was only nearly positive although it was dark enough for me to call it a +. I should've taken a pic of it.Click to expand...

After reading Tink's response....I am not sure. I got my positive on the 10th. So today would be 11DPO....but if what Tink's saying is correct, we could only be 9 or 10 DPO......I am way confused now......:nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> I've got 3 frer but i think i'll wait for now. Thanks so much tink, you are an angel. mwah xx

Awww your ok hun, i'm just so pleased we worked that out so you have a better idea now. Yup I think your right to wait a little to test, even if you use a FRER it may still be too early x


----------



## babydream

Hey pheebs, how are you girlie?? I'm much better now that tink helped me figure out why i still had a bfn today. 

Is everything okay? doctors on friday????


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTC do you temp? you can only really pinpoint O with temperatures, and that will be in hindsight looking at the temp rise on your chart. f you only OPK, Ovulation is within 24-36 hours. So you probably need to take the longest time frame into consideration when working out your DPO. HTH x


----------



## TTC2308

TTC2308 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Tink, i've found it!! I had a nearly positive although not conveincing but the second line was nearly as dark as the control line on 10th October. That would've been cd19. OMG, now i don't know what to think!!
> 
> I O'd on October 10th as well.......Click to expand...
> 
> Really? So where are we then TTC??? It was only nearly positive although it was dark enough for me to call it a +. I should've taken a pic of it.Click to expand...
> 
> After reading Tink's response....I am not sure. I got my positive on the 10th. So today would be 11DPO....but if what Tink's saying is correct, we could only be 9 or 10 DPO......I am way confused now......:nope:Click to expand...

Then this means I may have missed my egg. I :sex: on 10-2,5,7,8,9? Is that right Tink?


----------



## TTC2308

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> TTC do you temp? you can only really pinpoint O with temperatures, and that will be in hindsight looking at the temp rise on your chart. f you only OPK, Ovulation is within 24-36 hours. So you probably need to take the longest time frame into consideration when working out your DPO. HTH x

No, I dont temp. I will try next cycle since it seems I may be out this month. :cry:


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> Hey pheebs, how are you girlie?? I'm much better now that tink helped me figure out why i still had a bfn today.
> 
> Is everything okay? doctors on friday????

hi baby i am well thanks, more relaxed about stuff. just chilling out after a busy day at the office lol. have got docs on fri, really hoping for a bit of good news there. so whats this about ur bfn??? do u think ur out now??? hugs xxxx

just read back thru last few pages. theres still hope lovely xxxx good luck


----------



## babydream

phoebe said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Hey pheebs, how are you girlie?? I'm much better now that tink helped me figure out why i still had a bfn today.
> 
> Is everything okay? doctors on friday????
> 
> hi baby i am well thanks, more relaxed about stuff. just chilling out after a busy day at the office lol. have got docs on fri, really hoping for a bit of good news there. so whats this about ur bfn??? do u think ur out now??? hugs xxxxClick to expand...

Well, hopefully i'm not out yet, we worked out that i probably ovulated later than i thought. so nearly +opk was on cd19 and Tink says i probably ov on cd20. So i'll wait a few days.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTC, Theres no way your out, you could only be 9DPO! Awww FX for you hun, I still got loads of PMA for you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe! :wave: hello my dear! I'm glad to see your doing ok, roll on Friday huh? Be good to get that over with, hope you get some reassurance! :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## TTC2308

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> TTC, Theres no way your out, you could only be 9DPO! Awww FX for you hun, I still got loads of PMA for you ladies. :hugs:

Thanks. I hope so. I will wait until Saturday to test and see what happens. FX'd


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right I'm off, been hogging the board with posts for too long, and I need to make dinner. Back this evening ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Now Tink can you sort my problem out please :haha: no just joking i dont know when i ov'd pfft... just having a shit day today & tired.

evening Pheobe how you feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> Now Tink can you sort my problem out please :haha: no just joking i dont know when i ov'd pfft... just having a shit day today & tired.
> 
> evening Pheobe how you feeling today? :hugs:

HAHA...:haha: I know right!!! I thought I had it all figured out, but I guess I was wrong. :dohh: Thank goodness Tink is here!!:thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Right I'm off, been hogging the board with posts for too long, and I need to make dinner. Back this evening ladies xxxxxxx

hi tink im good thanks, looking forward to getting fri over with. enjoy ur tea and i'll see u soon hugs xxxx


----------



## phoebe

hi poppy i am good thanks, how are u??? any good news on the horizon??? xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Ok that's it... I know i'm gonna sound a complete moran but still can't figure out what IC and PMA stands for!!! Please, spell it out for a blond!


----------



## poppy666

No just waiting for af now, awww glad your ok now :hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

babydream said:


> Ok that's it... I know i'm gonna sound a complete moran but still can't figure out what IC and PMA stands for!!! Please, spell it out for a blond!

IC - Pregnancy Test Strip
PMA - Positive Mental Attitude


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Ok that's it... I know i'm gonna sound a complete moran but still can't figure out what IC and PMA stands for!!! Please, spell it out for a blond!

Snap wasnt gonna ask incase everyone took the piss :haha:


----------



## babydream

Duh!!!! :dohh: Cheers girls, yes poppy you can take the piss out of me, i deserve it!! :wacko:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> No just waiting for af now, awww glad your ok now :hugs:

how come??? i saw the line yesterday :headspin: yeah i am better thanks, will be glad when fri and next tues are over with xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:hehehehehehehe only joking baby xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Duh!!!! :dohh: Cheers girls, yes poppy you can take the piss out of me, i deserve it!! :wacko:

Nooooo i never knew what they ment either but wasnt going to ask incase everyone took the piss out of me lol xx glad you asked :haha:


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Duh!!!! :dohh: Cheers girls, yes poppy you can take the piss out of me, i deserve it!! :wacko:
> 
> Nooooo i never knew what they ment either but wasnt going to ask incase everyone took the piss out of me lol xx glad you asked :haha:Click to expand...

I only knew because I read it in earlier posts. SSSSSHHHHHHHHH!:haha:


----------



## phoebe

phoebe said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:hehehehehehehe only joking baby xxxxxx

oooooooooopps takes back laffing at ya hun sorry xxxxx


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Duh!!!! :dohh: Cheers girls, yes poppy you can take the piss out of me, i deserve it!! :wacko:
> 
> Nooooo i never knew what they ment either but wasnt going to ask incase everyone took the piss out of me lol xx glad you asked :haha:Click to expand...

Cheeky woman!!! It's okay i'm a bit daft! I also bought an all in one suit today in primark. I just tried it on for my mum and auntie, they are pissing themselves laughing atm. I really wanted a cowprint one but only had a light green with doggy paws. Hilarious! Really wouldn't wear it at ov time though, it's kill the passion big time, OH would not be able to produce from laughing :haha:


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Duh!!!! :dohh: Cheers girls, yes poppy you can take the piss out of me, i deserve it!! :wacko:
> 
> Nooooo i never knew what they ment either but wasnt going to ask incase everyone took the piss out of me lol xx glad you asked :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Cheeky woman!!! It's okay i'm a bit daft! I also bought an all in one suit today in primark. I just tried it on for my mum and auntie, they are pissing themselves laughing atm. I really wanted a cowprint one but only had a light green with doggy paws. Hilarious! Really wouldn't wear it at ov time though, it's kill the passion big time, OH would not be able to produce from laughing :haha:Click to expand...

most excellent:happydance::happydance:xxx


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> No just waiting for af now, awww glad your ok now :hugs:

how come poppy??? i am waiting for my curse to rear her ugly head too xxx booooooooooooooo:wacko: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Was just sick of faint lines and seeing a lot of women with BFPs at 9dpo+ just want it over cos its getting me really down today after testing, so not putting myself through it tomorrow im waiting now :happydance:

Oh n im sick of moaning on here about stupid faint lines too, so im zipping it, lets go back to anal talk :haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Evening Girlies,
Hope everyone is well

Poppy how come you're waiting for af now? That test looked so promising:shrug: Where's you're PMA gone

Babydreams have you pinched it:haha: Glad Tink helped you out, Tink you're a gem:thumbup:

Oh and I thought IC ment Internet Cheepie:haha:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Was just sick of faint lines and seeing a lot of women with BFPs at 9dpo+ just want it over cos its getting me really down today after testing, so not putting myself through it tomorrow im waiting now :happydance:
> 
> Oh n im sick of moaning on here about stupid faint lines too, so im zipping it, lets go back to anal talk :haha:

You tell your anal story poppy! Come on lets hear it! :haha:


----------



## TTC2308

Daisys_mummy said:


> Evening Girlies,
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> Poppy how come you're waiting for af now? That test looked so promising:shrug: Where's you're PMA gone
> 
> Babydreams have you pinched it:haha: Glad Tink helped you out, Tink you're a gem:thumbup:
> 
> Oh and I thought IC ment Internet Cheepie:haha:

HAHA....:haha: It is Internet Cheapie, but I thought I would tell her exactly what it was.


----------



## phoebe

yeah lets hear it hehehe xxx:haha::haha: xxx


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: no i dont have one, dunno who brought it up other night, probz Tink :winkwink:


----------



## phoebe

hi daisy how are u hun??? xxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

poppy just seen your post above mine:dohh: Personally I don't think you're af will show honey

I started drinking the grapefruit lastnight and it dosen't taste as bad as I thought it would:thumbup:

Ovulation tests arrived this morning so a soon as AF disapears, I'm ready - BRING IT ON:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Pheobe yeah I'm good, This is going to be my/our month, I'm determined:happydance::happydance:

Are you ok Pheobe?


----------



## phoebe

Daisys_mummy said:


> Hi Pheobe yeah I'm good, This is going to be my/our month, I'm determined:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Are you ok Pheobe?

i am fine thanks sweety. loving the pma xxx lets do it :happydance::happydance::hugs: xxxx


----------



## coral11680

hi Daisy and phoebe,

I agree Daisy, I'm ready for this month now! Ordered my conceive plus today and have grapefruit juice in the fridge, think I'll wait til AF finishes then drink a cup a day??

Babydream, so you got your dates mixed up, so wait a couple more days and test!!:haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Daisysmummy... Hiya! I am drinking grapefruit juice too as I type! Bought it yesterday, the ruby red variety... turns out it isn't as bad as I'd feared. I've also been adding a few drops of grapefruit seed extract in my drinking water for a couple months now, supposed to tone down the acidity in the body. might be good for fertile CM too since sperm needs an alkaline environment to swim up to eggy!

BABYDREAM I do recall you saying somethin bout a certain episode in your 20s!! :D C'MON, do tell!!!!


----------



## phoebe

right i am off now sweetys, my gorgeous man is home. will catch up with u all tomorry. take care and keep the pma going. hugs and warm snugs xxx:hugs::hugs::flower::flower:xxx


----------



## babydream

Noooo not me! I mean yes, i had an itchy anus but poppy started talking about OH poking the wrong hole!!!!! So it's poppy!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

anal sex woooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo xxxxx


----------



## eesoja81

Just wanted to check back in before work and say hello to the afternoon girls! so HHEELLLLOOO!! 
Poppy, and all other ladies interested in soy-So, I came across some posts linking sore bbs w/ only just ovulating (some ladies whose soreness increased w/soy), perhaps I've been sore this whole time b/c I actually ovulated, and wasn't o'ing before! Long story short, I'm DEF doing the soy again next cycle b/c I DO believe it made me ovulate, gave me a strong one, and helped w/the EWCM. I'll take sore bbs every month for 2 weeks if it means I am o'ing and actually have a chance at conceiving!!! I'm happy that a few of you are also thinking about it so we can over-analyze together! 
Lots of love and:dust:, happy:sex: for those of you who need to now, and have a lovely evening!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Whhhaaaa Hhhhhaaaay

How you doing mrs amy?


----------



## mrsamyrach

im ok hun my antennas light up when someone said anal lol


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy are you bringing filth to the thread again.:haha: had to go earlier, we went shopping and guess what i couldn't find soy anywhere!!!!! where the feck do i get it! theres gonna be no point this cycle, by the time ive found it ill have O anyway! ffs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Mc got mine from Tesco's you not been there? x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so now im gonna show you my pussy's:haha: 1st pic is Molly, 2nd is Tash and her 1st kill(on the kitchen floor, nice!)3rd is a better one of tash! 4th is Milly and Connor and 5th is all 3 of my cats in a heap of fluff on the sofa!(well the old sofa! got a sexy red one now, lol)
looking through my pics i came across a pic of my HPT from when i found out i was preggo with connor and guess what its fainter than poppy's from today!!!!
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3









2.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2









5.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2









1.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3









4.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Mc got mine from Tesco's you not been there? x

i totallly 4got you said tescos:dohh: stupid claire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CD5 tomorrow...no fecking point now?! x


----------



## poppy666

Awww mighty fine pussies there MC :haha: bet your test wasnt 14/15dpo tho sshhhhhhhhhhhh i swore to myself im not talking about lines tonight x


----------



## babydream

Gorgeous kitties MC and Connor is a cutie too. 

I went through my old phone today for pictures and i've found my faint cheapie and CBdigi w/cons indicator saying 'pregnant 1-2 weeks'.


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Mc got mine from Tesco's you not been there? x
> 
> i totallly 4got you said tescos:dohh: stupid claire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CD5 tomorrow...no fecking point now?! xClick to expand...

Cant you get dh to go their 24hr, you still got time before midnight :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok no more test talk...SShhhhh cabbage....:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Mc got mine from Tesco's you not been there? x
> 
> i totallly 4got you said tescos:dohh: stupid claire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CD5 tomorrow...no fecking point now?! xClick to expand...
> 
> Cant you get dh to go their 24hr, you still got time before midnight :happydance:Click to expand...

he has just gone to thai boxing class, :dohh: ill get some tomorrow for next cycle, FX i wont need it, but if i get some then i know its there! x


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: Ive cheered up now just on a downer earlier, snapped out of it now :hugs: anyways Soy can you not get to Tesco's tonight x


----------



## mothercabbage

wont be getting to tescos tonight!:cry: ah well, just checking.....soy is where the vitamins are right?????????


----------



## poppy666

Yep... hopefully like you said you wont need it next cycle :kiss:


----------



## TTC2308

MC - I just realized you changed your picture. You and DH are quite a cute couple.:flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

well i hope not poppy but ill get it in anyway, my avatar gets boring so i change it quite alot, not really keen on this pic though, but thanx hunni xxxx:hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

and cycle day4 is shit too!:haha:


----------



## China girl

Ladies....
Been in shitty mood....so have not been on much.....
Since Tink has been on a roll today with all the PMA and what not I have a question for you or anyone who can answer.......


I got a BFN this am...only 12dpo. Weeeell....I went to the restroom, and found some EWCM....that's the kind that's supposed to be streatchy right??...anyway... I had some of that. Not getting my hopes up just though I would ask.

China xx


----------



## mothercabbage

sorry china i dunno bout ewcm......tink? where r ya?:haha: x


----------



## TTC2308

China girl said:


> Ladies....
> Been in shitty mood....so have not been on much.....
> Since Tink has been on a roll today with all the PMA and what not I have a question for you or anyone who can answer.......
> 
> 
> I got a BFN this am...only 12dpo. Weeeell....I went to the restroom, and found some EWCM....that's the kind that's supposed to be streatchy right??...anyway... I had some of that. Not getting my hopes up just though I would ask.
> 
> China xx

Tink can help you with that......


----------



## poppy666

I got the same today China Girl loads soz TMI but dunno :shrug: Tink :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I was catching up on all the posts, fertility expert Tinker here :haha:

China, an increase in CM has been reported by women in early PG. But in the main its usually creamy. Are you sure you have O'd already china honey? xxxxx


----------



## jenb

i got my BFP guys!
thanks for the support and for keeping my mind of things by reading everyones posts

good luck!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: fertility expert, more like fertility obsessed and eager to help her lovely ding dongs lol The increase usually thickens soon after your missed period and will eventually form a plug. But sorry gals, where CM and CP are concerned, there is no way of telling if you are PG cause it differs from woman to woman. Like your CP will be low and open when af starts, but will be high if your pregnant. But this can happen much later after you have your BFP. Likewise you CP can be high until af actually starts.


----------



## poppy666

Congratulations jenb :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

jenb said:


> i got my BFP guys!
> thanks for the support and for keeping my mind of things by reading everyones posts
> 
> good luck!

Fantastic news! Congratulations honey! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol I was catching up on all the posts, fertility expert Tinker here :haha:
> 
> China, an increase in CM has been reported by women in early PG. But in the main its usually creamy. Are you sure you have O'd already china honey? xxxxx

Thank you fertility expert for getting back with me so fast:haha:(humor coming back YES!!!)

Seriously, honestly I don't know. I should have Ov 2 weeks ago since :af: is due Friday according to my fertility calendar. But I can't say for sure. Now I had some CM this week, but it wasn't the same as today.

Thoughs??


----------



## China girl

jenb said:


> i got my BFP guys!
> thanks for the support and for keeping my mind of things by reading everyones posts
> 
> good luck!

CONGRATS Jenb!!!:dance::dance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mothercabbage

jenb said:


> i got my BFP guys!
> thanks for the support and for keeping my mind of things by reading everyones posts
> 
> good luck!

:yipee: :happydance: :wohoo::yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo:congrats:yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo::yipee: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## pk2of8

girls, i hate to put a damper on things (damn why does it seem like i am the bearer of bad news...???) but some women do have ewcm right before af. *ducking and hiding*

............. ok as long as nobody shoots or throws anything at me, i'll come back out! :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

yay!!! :happydance::happydance: that's awesome jenb!!


----------



## TTC2308

jenb said:


> i got my BFP guys!
> thanks for the support and for keeping my mind of things by reading everyones posts
> 
> good luck!

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Congratulations JenB!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

i must admit i had creamy cm then it changed to what i thought was clear ewcm right b4 AF, didnt like to say though, im not sure about the difference in clear creamy or no cm tbh? xxx


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> girls, i hate to put a damper on things (damn why does it seem like i am the bearer of bad news...???) but some women do have ewcm right before af. *ducking and hiding*
> 
> ............. ok as long as nobody shoots or throws anything at me, i'll come back out! :haha:

lol yeah i got it back in August before my af started too :thumbup: soooooooooo hurry up, i got my preseed through the post today so im ready :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> i must admit i had creamy cm then it changed to what i thought was clear ewcm right b4 AF, didnt like to say though, im not sure about the difference in clear creamy or no cm tbh? xxx

They all wet :haha:


----------



## China girl

Thanks for the honesty....I said I wasn't getting my hopes, so Its all good.


----------



## KristyHart

Well done Jenb, im so pleased for you. Lets hope the rest of us can follow in your footsteps this month :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i must admit i had creamy cm then it changed to what i thought was clear ewcm right b4 AF, didnt like to say though, im not sure about the difference in clear creamy or no cm tbh? xxx
> 
> They all wet :haha:Click to expand...

yeah :haha: well my AF just spotting now! :wohoo: :sex: time!!!


----------



## ladybeautiful

China... don't wanna be the killjoy but I agree with PK I've read somewhere increased CM is not a sure indicator of EITHER AF or preg because it differs from person to person... UGH SORRY to be such a damper!!! But sweetie just keep noting these signs either way so you're getting to know your own body's pattern better and better!! 

of course hoping in your case it's gonna mean an upcoming :bfp:!!! FINGERS CROSSED BIG TIME FOR YOU!!! :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup everyones right, as it differs so much from woman to woman, thats kinda what i was trying to say in a round about way. I'm shattered. lol Don't listen to my gabble tonight DH has worn me out :haha: Can't believe I have to go again tonight zzzzzz

But yeah, the change in hormones for af or pregnancy could cause EWCM so none the wiser china honey :( x


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i must admit i had creamy cm then it changed to what i thought was clear ewcm right b4 AF, didnt like to say though, im not sure about the difference in clear creamy or no cm tbh? xxx
> 
> They all wet :haha:Click to expand...

LOL :rofl:

well girls i feel well armed for next month. so i bought the soy, but still not sure yet about taking. will decide tonight or tomorrow. 

so i got all the supplements for dh...i'm hoping to have them in the mail by friday. plus i got him pumpkin seeds (naturally rich in zinc) for snacking and flaxseed oil. i don't know if i'll get him to take that one, but if i can at least get him to do the other 3 supplements then i think we're good. 

i also got some epo for me. i think i'm usually "ok" with ewcm but that it could be better. i have to take a lot of allergy meds, and i think that dries me up, so i'm gonna read up on the epo and see what to do about that. i got more opk's. the supermarket didn't have the softcups, so i'll have to get them later from the drugstore. otherwise, i feel pretty well-armed for this cycle, so here's to hoping for the best!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww another BFP for the Ding Dongs, so happy for you Jen!

Ding Dang Do........ :rofl: anyone else watch Max and Paddy...... :rofl: x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Yup everyones right, as it differs so much from woman to woman, thats kinda what i was trying to say in a round about way. I'm shattered. lol Don't listen to my gabble tonight DH has worn me out :haha: Can't believe I have to go again tonight zzzzzz
> 
> But yeah, the change in hormones for af or pregnancy could cause EWCM so none the wiser china honey :( x

fecking tramp bucket fanny 2 in the making lol


----------



## ladybeautiful

Ok girls I'm off for a few hours now... some errands to do and cleaning around the house... have a great day and evening for those in the UK!

Fun shagging to those going for it tonight LOL!:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

well i think im gonna get off here too, time for a :wine: i think, then off to bed when OH gets in xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Yup everyones right, as it differs so much from woman to woman, thats kinda what i was trying to say in a round about way. I'm shattered. lol Don't listen to my gabble tonight DH has worn me out :haha: Can't believe I have to go again tonight zzzzzz
> 
> But yeah, the change in hormones for af or pregnancy could cause EWCM so none the wiser china honey :( x
> 
> fecking tramp bucket fanny 2 in the making lolClick to expand...

Why thank you Mrsamyrach, I love you too :haha: not in the making honey, I already got a bucket fanny :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right I'm off honey bunnies, hubby is being sulky again.....grrrr I gotta go beet him into sperm producing shape again. Nunnites! x


----------



## Damita

enjoy that ladies, night night


----------



## pk2of8

g'night tink MC and ladyb...enjoy your evenings!! :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

im ******* freezing x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Lol where's ya cowprint suit Mrsamy:haha:

It's been a bit chilly down south today too, bet it's bloody colder where you are though!

I'm gonna cuddle up to hubby tonight:winkwink:


----------



## babydream

I have my all in one on it's bloody freezing here too. 

Good night you all ladies, have a good shagging. Oh and congrats jenb, well done hun i'm very happy for you. 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

hahaha its one and ur question earlier baby im on ttc1 been trying for 11 years xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Got my heating on its that frigging cold.... watching a film called " The Magdalene Sisters" omg its sick, vicious nuns :growlmad:


----------



## Damita

we have the coal fire on watching how I met your mother, I made cake though and it was yummy!!


----------



## poppy666

Ohh could of saved me some :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

my cowprint in on im that cold you could hang washing on my nipples xxx


----------



## poppy666

:cloud9::shrug::happydance::dohh::kiss::sleep::nope::hugs::growlmad::af::flow::sex::test::witch::crib::laundry::dishes::iron::shower::mail::pink::yellow::blue::hangwashing::wedding::cake::brat::huh::img::sad2::bodyb::plane::hi::munch::dance::shy::muaha::awww::bike::boat::hug::sadangel::rofl::yipee::serenade::hissy::friends::headspin::shhh::devil::hugs2::telephone::shipw::smug::pizza::drunk::howdy::book::coolio::icecream::help::cold::ninja::juggle::sad1::amartass::fool::yellowcard::tease::sick::pop::gun::football::beer::angelnot::saywhat::wine::yellowcard::wohoo::ignore::argh::finger::trouble::comp::loo::grr::toothpick::brush::sulk::loopy::ban::ball::lolly::flasher::rain::paper::bunny::change::wacko::flower::winkwink::thumbup::baby::haha::cry::coffee::blush:

*BORED.COM PMSL... HMMM THINK I GO BED NOW NOBODY TO PLAY WITH *​:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

*P.S....... Must say it looks pretty colour woooooootttt *​


----------



## pk2of8

wow, where did everybody go tonight?? :haha: sorry i missed you poppy :hugs: love ya sweetie :kiss:


----------



## LEW32

:rofl: Poppy...love it!!!!

Hi PK - hi everyone!


----------



## eesoja81

Hi, Lew-what's going on?


----------



## LEW32

Hey! How are you doing?? I didn't think anyone was here :)

I am doing ok....I have had horrible back pain for about 2 weeks now...no idea why but its awful- hurts to sit, hurts to stand, hurts to lay down...wft??

So, are you testing again tomorrow? (I think you tested today?)


----------



## eesoja81

so sorry to hear about your back pain-I absolutely know how you feel-mine has just subsided the past day or so. Is yours localized, like low or high, or anything? 

I did test today, going to ATTEMPT to hold off until after AF is due (Sat.)


----------



## LEW32

Mine is all low back pain...radiating up both flanks....

One of the 'symptoms' that I thought I had, but got my period, so no go.

Good Luck holding off hun....I was awful...I think I tested every day from about 7DPO. I wasted so many tests, I hope I can be better this month!!

Do you have bad back pain too?


----------



## eesoja81

Lew-sorry to leave you, but I'm sooo tired. Just got home from work and want to go to bed. Hope you have a good night (hope your back lets you get some rest):hugs:
Talk to you soon :flower:


----------



## eesoja81

sorry, just saw your post-I only bought the dollar store tests this month, and 5 was my limit. I'm trying to conserve, you know?:winkwink:

That's exactly how my back pain is-low, like radiating up and down. I usually get a bit of a backache during AF, but never early. Whatever, though, I'm attributing everything being stronger to the soy :thumbup:

Ok, really going to go now. Thanks for chatting-wish I wasn't falling asleep here at the computer. Talk to you soon :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Night Eesoja!!! Hope your back pain is a true symptom!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good Morning Ding Dongs! How are we this morning?

I'm ok. Managed to make up with DH in the nick of time to grab in a little :sex: session. Got my temp rise this morning so I'm officially in the TWW...........phew! thank goodness! I can start to relax now, although the SMEP wants me to BD again tomorrow.....although I really don't see the point in this if I know I have already O'd. The egg only lives a day at the most, so its pointless to me. Perhaps we will go once more tonight If I have the energy just to seal the deal lol 

Right so I wonder if today with bring any more BFP's? How is everybody feeling? x


----------



## Damita

yay for ovulation :dance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Gimme five Sista! :haha: How you feeling Damita?! x


----------



## poppy666

Morning ding dongs :flower:

Im having a poas free day today cos last 2 days been frustrating & got me down yesterday, so im disciplining myself today.. noooooooooo pissing :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I wont take the Piss Poppy....:rofl: Like you say, been enough piss taking :haha: xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Good morning all! Just woke up still in bed on my phone and thinking to piss or not to piss... I think I'll go with poppy and wait a few days. I again woke up with lower backache, usually happens a few days before af so no point in poas. Well done damita and tink for getting through ov with plenty of b'd! Let the excitement start now! Wohoooo!! Xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I wont take the Piss Poppy....:rofl: Like you say, been enough piss taking :haha: xxxxx

lol you nutter :haha: morning Tink & babydream :flower: yeah ive had lower bachache more to my right for last few days either my bed or af getting ready.... 

so your having a piss free day to babydream, you due yesterday?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Babydream!!!! Yup I defo think you should wait for a bit hun, still think your in with a great chance, as I do Poppy. But I don't want you both to have to go through another day of torture :hugs: 

Yup, I am very pleased to be in the TWW. Later O for me than usual, but that might actually be a good sign that my body is back to normal after long term BC! x


----------



## babydream

Af was due yesterday but tink and I figured out that I ov later than I thought so I think I'll wait till Monday with the piss. Although, I might piss on a frer tomorrow morning before I go to gp about my hernia.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That means Birth Control lol just thought I had better clarify, It only occurred to me yesterday some of you might not have a clue what I'm going on about half the time with the abbreviations. 

Well I wonder what today might bring?! Hope its all good :) x


----------



## poppy666

I will piss tomorrow if af dont arrive.... will be thinking of you tomorrow sweetie :hugs:

So Tink you got one more :sex: session tonight then in the 2ww? :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nope I'm 1DPO today, O happened yesterday. Had positive OPK Monday and Tuesday, and temp dip yesterday with O pains. Today had a temp rise so i'm done :) Might just have one more little session for good measure ;) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

What test you using tomorrow Poppy? x

You know might just grab DH this morning before he goes into work..... lol If I go quiet you know where I am :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah thats what i mean cos you Ov'd yesterday just one more tonight then a well earned rest :haha:

Must be weird you starting the 2ww and us lot barr a few getting ready for our :sex: sessions lol...

Anyone due to test today?


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> What test you using tomorrow Poppy? x
> 
> You know might just grab DH this morning before he goes into work..... lol If I go quiet you know where I am :rofl: x

:haha: yeah grab him now saves you doing it later :happydance:
Well i was going to use my last Asda one from yesterday, but want a better test i think cos im paranoid now :shrug: which you suggest? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah It is weird, but I've been either 2 weeks in front or behind you all the whole time I've been here so I'm used to it lol Thats partly why I dragged Kristy over here so I'm not alone :) Although she's determined to spend less time on here obsessing so we might not see her that much.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Do you have a Superdrug's near you? They are cheep and very sensitive, plus they were BOGOF the last time I looked x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> What test you using tomorrow Poppy? x
> 
> You know might just grab DH this morning before he goes into work..... lol If I go quiet you know where I am :rofl: x
> 
> :haha: yeah grab him now saves you doing it later :happydance:
> Well i was going to use my last Asda one from yesterday, but want a better test i think cos im paranoid now :shrug: which you suggest? xClick to expand...

Exactly my thinking :haha: Then I can have a well earned rest PHEW :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all, glad you are waiting to poas again, if your gonna get a line, may as well be a good one! im never testing that early again! well im just starting with a cold this morning! :yipee: NOT!!!! sprayed some 1st defence up mi beak, hope that keeps the snot at bay!connor however is full of cold this morning poor wee man..im a bit grumpy tday...the next door neighbour has just txt and told me she felt the baby kick for the 1st time yesterday! GOOD FOR YOU LOVE!!! shame you had your other 4, (YES 4) kids taken into care b/c your house is a shit hole and your kids are neglected,she is a BAD mother! i cant believe she actually got preggo again, by accident! the social services have apparently told her she can keep the baby she is carrying now, thats just a tradgedy! she lost her 4 kids in july and got preggo that same month and they letting her keep it! i have 2 sets of friends that cant have kids EVER and it saddens me to think she can get preggo and not give a feck about her children!....:growlmad: sooooooooooooooooo pissed off today!!!!!
but on the lighter side of life i think the :witch: has fecked off...OH has had his warning! im gonna get him good this month!


----------



## poppy666

No we use to have a superdrug.... was going to try first response but not to clued up on them either, dont want clearblue they 50miu, just want a decent test and get it over n done with unless af arrives then obviously i can move on.

All i remember with my last lo i didnt test till i was 6 days late n that was faint, but not as faint as other day x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning MC :wave: That kinda stuff drives me mad, some people don't deserve to have kids, and what are social services thinking? Hope they watch her like a hawk. Its infuriating watching irresponsible people just dropping out babies when people who would make fantastic parents find it so hard to Conceive

Yup, get hubby prepared. Your gonna take him on the ride of his life this next two weeks :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I would get First response then Poppy, your better off paying more for a test you can trust x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> morning all, glad you are waiting to poas again, if your gonna get a line, may as well be a good one! im never testing that early again! well im just starting with a cold this morning! :yipee: NOT!!!! sprayed some 1st defence up mi beak, hope that keeps the snot at bay!connor however is full of cold this morning poor wee man..im a bit grumpy tday...the next door neighbour has just txt and told me she felt the baby kick for the 1st time yesterday! GOOD FOR YOU LOVE!!! shame you had your other 4, (YES 4) kids taken into care b/c your house is a shit hole and your kids are neglected,she is a BAD mother! i cant believe she actually got preggo again, by accident! the social services have apparently told her she can keep the baby she is carrying now, thats just a tradgedy! she lost her 4 kids in july and got preggo that same month and they letting her keep it! i have 2 sets of friends that cant have kids EVER and it saddens me to think she can get preggo and not give a feck about her children!....:growlmad: sooooooooooooooooo pissed off today!!!!!
> but on the lighter side of life i think the :witch: has fecked off...OH has had his warning! im gonna get him good this month!

Thats terrible MC dont understand how her other 4 kids are in care and she's allowed to keep the newborn... well hope the little one is put straight onto the at risk register and she's watched like Tink said.. Hope they dont consider giving her the other 4 kids back once she has this one they deserve better :growlmad:

lol make sure you do him good this month :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I would get First response then Poppy, your better off paying more for a test you can trust x

Watch this i'll go out buy one ready n my af will show up :haha: dont matter save it for next cycle.

Has anyone else heard that saliva kills sperm?


----------



## mothercabbage

yea go with a frer poppy, although superdrug ones are good! 
as 4 the neighbour, she just asked if we had any luck TTC, just told her we not trying until after xmas, i lied just to get her off my back....sick of her asking!


----------



## poppy666

Ive just found a superdrug twenty minutes away from me :happydance: do i just pick any from in there then? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yay! Its Superdrugs own tests in a pink box, they were also doing FRER's in there BOGOF too :)

Yup i have heard that about saliva too, husband was most displeased lol Although I dismissed that last night, since we seem to have it covered this cycle, and gave him a little oral pleasure before the :sex: lol bet we just ruined everything.... Oh well x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Superdrug tests are 10miu, and pink dye x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Although if you wanted first response the BOGOF offer would mean you get 4 tests for £10.55 x


----------



## mothercabbage

i see poppy went offline, do we think she nipped to superdrug???...apparently all the neighbours kids are on the "at risk" register including the unborn one, the other 4 live with their dad and she gets them every other wkend, all we hear is her shouting at them, like last sunday morning 10am "im f-ing exhausted! let me sleep" her children are 11yr,9 yr 6yr and 21 month old, how does she expect them to "let her sleep" and she has another on the way 5 kids at 31yr old....she dont deserve her children if you ask me!
tink i dont think your "oral" ruined things hunni, but time will tell, so..................when you testing then!!! :rofl::haha: sorry im a poas addict! lol xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Well I figured that since hubby likes BJ's so much, that it would be good for sperm production which should counteract the negative effect on them from saliva.....I really cant see why it makes much difference to be honest but hey ho! FX

So i'm 1DPO now......how about testing in 1 week :rofl: No seriously, maybe 10DPO with an IC lol Ahhh we will see, its just so easy when you have 10 IC that cost £3 for the lot to say why not waste one a day from the earliest you can test! 

Ooooh hope she's popped out. our Poppy :) x


----------



## mothercabbage

well im not testing early at all this cycle..:dohh: i say this now but the TWW is a killer for me! id say no earlier than 11dpo for me! how many sleeps away is that, oh wait i havnt even O yet! bugger!......well i guess i best go tidy up or do something, CD 5 is oficially shit too!:rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I bet you test early again... just like the symptom spotting.... Its just too hard not to!!!!!! Well I know I'll end up doing it. FX we can both hold out :/ Next week will fly for you, its the TWW that drags. I brought first response OPKs this month for the evenings tests and it came with a free FRER. Too much temptation.... :rofl:


----------



## Damita

Oooh did poppy go to get a test? God I hate waiting I have three days till I want to test at 12dpo... feels like a life time away!


----------



## KristyHart

Hi Ladies

1dpo for me today...can I just go to sleep until 11dpo and then test when I wake up please :dohh::dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

we are all poas addicts on here, we all say "im gonna hang on until af due" YEAH ok girls! who on here hasnt tested early.....feck me i wanna test today and im no where near O yet :rofl: nearly time for OPK though! woop woop will get 2 lines!!!! hate seeing 1 line on a test! so what can i do to keep me entertained today?...i have a major headache! i dont wanna go out, its toooooooooooo cold, i know just sit on ere all day....over to BFP announncements i gooooo :wave: xx


----------



## pk2of8

good morning girlies!!! :hi: glad to see everybody doing well! :flower: i think you've got things well and covered tink! :winkwink: i've read the same thing about saliva and :spermy: too, but my dh really enjoys the bj's too, so i hate to deprive him for the same reason. he's so sweet about it tho and doesn't expect it or anything, so i try to be more accommodating with that after Ov and after af but before the important time, so he doesn't feel like he's missing out. although he wouldn't ask either...like i said, he's just so sweet about it. but i agree with you tink, i don't much see the point of :sex: after you're sure you've already Ov'd given the life span of the egg, etc. just seems pointless. 

MC, i hear ya about your neighbor. i guess we all know somebody like that, and it is so aggravating. i defo wouldn't give her any personal info about yourself...always keep it superficial. people like that also tend to feed off of finding out any of your personal info and finding some way to make you feel like shit about it. they're very unhealthy people emotionally and psychologically. 

poppy!!!!! fx for you sweetie!!! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

oh didn't mean to leave you out damita!! Good Morning sweetie! :hugs: your 2ww almost finished hun!


----------



## poppy666

Hey Ding Dongs im back in the game :cry: went out got the tests just got home and the damn :witch: got me 2/3 days late........ so dont know what the hell the faint line's was about? Totally confused me, but im glad its sorted now either way was driving me nutty.

Sooooooooooooo Soy here we come tomorrow CD2-CD7, Preseed & softcups :thumbup: not one little critter is coming out that hole this month :haha:

Need to sort my ticker out now x


----------



## babydream

Hey girls, such a busy morning... I found a kitten earlier and run around to try to find the owner. I did it! I feel so good, i've done something really good. 16wks old, was very cold and hungry, i fed her and wrapped her in a blanky. I took her to the caretaker who tokk her to the vet to check for a chip but no luck. Then one of the neighbours who got my note came to knock on my door. Success!!! I was sad to see her go i fell in love with her but as i have two of my own i couldn't have kept her. Now she's safe, thank God! 

Anyway! Tink and Kristy you are only 1dpo and pk and mc not far ahead come on girls calm down!!! Damita you're time is nearly here hun, it's thursday today. 

Do you think poppy will test today with the superdrug test????


----------



## babydream

Oh poppy! Sugar!!!! WTF??? So bloody unfair!!!!!! I really didn't think af would show for you... well, armed and dangerous for this month, there's no way you'll let the witch in.


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Hey Ding Dongs im back in the game :cry: went out got the tests just got home and the damn :witch: got me 2/3 days late........ so dont know what the hell the faint line's was about? Totally confused me, but im glad its sorted now either way was driving me nutty.
> 
> Sooooooooooooo Soy here we come tomorrow CD2-CD7, Preseed & softcups :thumbup: not one little critter is coming out that hole this month :haha:
> 
> Need to sort my ticker out now x

Aww sorry hunny :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> Hey girls, such a busy morning... I found a kitten earlier and run around to try to find the owner. I did it! I feel so good, i've done something really good. 16wks old, was very cold and hungry, i fed her and wrapped her in a blanky. I took her to the caretaker who tokk her to the vet to check for a chip but no luck. Then one of the neighbours who got my note came to knock on my door. Success!!! I was sad to see her go i fell in love with her but as i have two of my own i couldn't have kept her. Now she's safe, thank God!
> 
> Anyway! Tink and Kristy you are only 1dpo and pk and mc not far ahead come on girls calm down!!! Damita you're time is nearly here hun, it's thursday today.
> 
> Do you think poppy will test today with the superdrug test????

Yeah I know, fingers crossed, will be doing it early Sunday morning, if not pregnant then I get the persona all set up :) as I have the sticks and everything might order some soft cups..


----------



## eesoja81

Morning, girlies!! 
Oh, Poppy-sorry AF got you, babe, You're always so cool and collected-I can certainly take pointers from you. Excited you're def. doing the soy this cycle! I think I'm going to do CD 3-7, so I'll be a few days behind you, but we can still obsess together!
Tink & MC-I've heard that about saliva and the:spermy: too. But, wow, I've never done anything about it! Damn! We often start out w/a little oral action-wonder how many of them I'm killing off when it comes out!!!
Oh, and MC-re: your neighbor-I have a girl like that in my life who's preg again, lives w/one guy & "their" son & doesn't know who the father is of the unborn one, asking her grandmother and aunt for money. She lives off of the gov't and other people's niceness. Why are they the lucky ones?
Babydream-such a sweet thing to do for the kitty-truly shows you have a good mommy heart :flower:
PK-morning, dear. I always look forward to your posts-such a great things to say about whatever is going on-thank you :flower:
Damita-good morning! I'm hoping AF holds off for me til Sunday's testing! How are you feeling?
Kristy-that's a great plan!!! Aren't there actually people who can sleep for like, multiple days?


----------



## Damita

eesoja81 said:


> Damita-good morning! I'm hoping AF holds off for me til Sunday's testing! How are you feeling?

I'm alright just tired, but the cramps are gone hurrah :happydance: you?


----------



## eesoja81

Damita said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> Damita-good morning! I'm hoping AF holds off for me til Sunday's testing! How are you feeling?
> 
> I'm alright just tired, but the cramps are gone hurrah :happydance: you?Click to expand...

Glad your cramps are gone-good sign:thumbup:
No cramps here, either. I did have very weird sharp, localized pains around my uterine area, but very low, yesterday and last night, but nothing today. Backache is still here (I can't sleep on my stomach b/c it hurts). Soreness in my bbs is less today, but def. still there. I'm not holding out much hope except for the fact that I'm not feeling AF cramps yet.


----------



## pk2of8

aw poppy! :hug: i'm sorry luv...i really thought you had it sweetie! :hugs: well no worries...so we're going at it again...all out this month. i fell asleep last night trying to decide about whether or not to take the soy. still not sure yet...guess that means more research for me. i just don't know!!! :shrug: i mean, MOST of the time, my cycles are regular (28-29 days), but SOMEtimes, i go as much as 32-34 days, so i don't know if i should take it or not. plus, i THINK i'm ovulating every month. i'm pretty sure anyway. my lp has been 13 days long for the last couple of months. i guess that's an ok length of time...within the "normal" range. so i'm just not sure!!! arrrrggghhh!!! :wacko:

thank you eesoja...i tend to "ramble" a lot, i know :dohh: i need to write a book...probably several books actually!! :haha:


----------



## eesoja81

pk2of8 said:


> aw poppy! :hug: i'm sorry luv...i really thought you had it sweetie! :hugs: well no worries...so we're going at it again...all out this month. i fell asleep last night trying to decide about whether or not to take the soy. still not sure yet...guess that means more research for me. i just don't know!!! :shrug: i mean, MOST of the time, my cycles are regular (28-29 days), but SOMEtimes, i go as much as 32-34 days, so i don't know if i should take it or not. plus, i THINK i'm ovulating every month. i'm pretty sure anyway. my lp has been 13 days long for the last couple of months. i guess that's an ok length of time...within the "normal" range. so i'm just not sure!!! arrrrggghhh!!! :wacko:
> 
> thank you eesoja...i tend to "ramble" a lot, i know :dohh: i need to write a book...probably several books actually!! :haha:

Not rambling-I would read it:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon eesoja81 :flower: glad to know there will only be a few days difference between us on the Soy :haha: butttttttttttttttttttttttt dont you be thinking like that missy we want the :witch: to stay away :growlmad:

:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh thanks PK :hugs: i already decided i was going to try the Soy this cycle, i guess when you dont chart you dont know if you ov every month or not like me, so going to give it a shot & see what happens :thumbup:

Edited forgot to ask are we updating the title? x


----------



## babydream

I've got a question girls...

I had these fertility tests with the clearblue smilie face thing. I had to insert the sticks into the thing, do i make sense??? Now, can i buy the sticks only and still use the smilie thing??? Arrgghhh, i can't explain properly, excuse me i'm a foreigner. Do you get what i mean???


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> Afternoon eesoja81 :flower: glad to know there will only be a few days difference between us on the Soy :haha: butttttttttttttttttttttttt dont you be thinking like that missy we want the :witch: to stay away :growlmad:
> 
> :hugs:

I KNOW, I know, I know :blush: I am so split about how I feel. One moment I feel like she'll stay away, then the next, I pack a tampon in my purse. EERRRGHH! I really need to chill! There's only a few of us left waiting now, I think, so SOMEONE's bound to get a BFP, right?


----------



## poppy666

Yes so think positive :hugs: Think there is quite a few old names on the front page that dont come on here no more, just been looking waiting for PK to put the :witch: near my name :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja81 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> aw poppy! :hug: i'm sorry luv...i really thought you had it sweetie! :hugs: well no worries...so we're going at it again...all out this month. i fell asleep last night trying to decide about whether or not to take the soy. still not sure yet...guess that means more research for me. i just don't know!!! :shrug: i mean, MOST of the time, my cycles are regular (28-29 days), but SOMEtimes, i go as much as 32-34 days, so i don't know if i should take it or not. plus, i THINK i'm ovulating every month. i'm pretty sure anyway. my lp has been 13 days long for the last couple of months. i guess that's an ok length of time...within the "normal" range. so i'm just not sure!!! arrrrggghhh!!! :wacko:
> 
> thank you eesoja...i tend to "ramble" a lot, i know :dohh: i need to write a book...probably several books actually!! :haha:
> 
> Not rambling-I would read it:thumbup:Click to expand...

aw thanks sweetie! :hugs: i say it sorta tongue-in-cheek i guess, but i'm only half joking. i really do want to write a book or 2. every day i have "ideas" and i'm trying to get things written down...starting to get a general format in mind...so maybe one day!! we'll seeeeee!! :haha:


----------



## babydream

Anybody read my post on the previous page??? I'm online, trying to find some but no luck so far...


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Ahhh thanks PK :hugs: i already decided i was going to try the Soy this cycle, i guess when you dont chart you dont know if you ov every month or not like me, so going to give it a shot & see what happens :thumbup:
> 
> Edited forgot to ask are we updating the title? x

yep, defo going to update the title...just wasn't sure when the appropriate time to do that would be....now?? :happydance::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

babydream said:


> Anybody read my post on the previous page??? I'm online, trying to find some but no luck so far...

i'm not sure sweetie...:shrug: i've never used that kind. i THOUGHT i read somewhere that you could just buy the replacement sticks, but i'm not sure if it was for the exact one you're using..:hugs:


----------



## babydream

Cheers pk, i think Damita is using them hope she'll know xx I keep looking xx


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh thanks PK :hugs: i already decided i was going to try the Soy this cycle, i guess when you dont chart you dont know if you ov every month or not like me, so going to give it a shot & see what happens :thumbup:
> 
> Edited forgot to ask are we updating the title? x
> 
> yep, defo going to update the title...just wasn't sure when the appropriate time to do that would be....now?? :happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

LOL Dont think they ever be an appropriate we're a bit mix n match in this thread now :haha:


----------



## eesoja81

pk2of8 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> aw poppy! :hug: i'm sorry luv...i really thought you had it sweetie! :hugs: well no worries...so we're going at it again...all out this month. i fell asleep last night trying to decide about whether or not to take the soy. still not sure yet...guess that means more research for me. i just don't know!!! :shrug: i mean, MOST of the time, my cycles are regular (28-29 days), but SOMEtimes, i go as much as 32-34 days, so i don't know if i should take it or not. plus, i THINK i'm ovulating every month. i'm pretty sure anyway. my lp has been 13 days long for the last couple of months. i guess that's an ok length of time...within the "normal" range. so i'm just not sure!!! arrrrggghhh!!! :wacko:
> 
> thank you eesoja...i tend to "ramble" a lot, i know :dohh: i need to write a book...probably several books actually!! :haha:
> 
> Not rambling-I would read it:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> aw thanks sweetie! :hugs: i say it sorta tongue-in-cheek i guess, but i'm only half joking. i really do want to write a book or 2. every day i have "ideas" and i'm trying to get things written down...starting to get a general format in mind...so maybe one day!! we'll seeeeee!! :haha:Click to expand...

Go for it! That would be such a cool accomplishment! I have thought about it, but more along the lines of a family-friendly cookbook. I'm going to make it happen, even if it's not a published thing, we have so many recipes that we love and want to share (not to mention, DH is a Chef, so that doesn't hurt)!


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> I've got a question girls...
> 
> I had these fertility tests with the clearblue smilie face thing. I had to insert the sticks into the thing, do i make sense??? Now, can i buy the sticks only and still use the smilie thing??? Arrgghhh, i can't explain properly, excuse me i'm a foreigner. Do you get what i mean???

You on about the clearblue digital ov monitor? x


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh thanks PK :hugs: i already decided i was going to try the Soy this cycle, i guess when you dont chart you dont know if you ov every month or not like me, so going to give it a shot & see what happens :thumbup:
> 
> Edited forgot to ask are we updating the title? x
> 
> yep, defo going to update the title...just wasn't sure when the appropriate time to do that would be....now?? :happydance::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Dont think they ever be an appropriate we're a bit mix n match in this thread now :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: that's true!!! ok, well i don't mind going ahead and changing it. i've also been thinking about those of us who got the :witch:... i've been putting the :witch: by our names, but i'm thinking i'll take it back off once we start the 2ww again, so i just took off tink's :witch:...anybody else??


----------



## eesoja81

pk2of8 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Anybody read my post on the previous page??? I'm online, trying to find some but no luck so far...
> 
> i'm not sure sweetie...:shrug: i've never used that kind. i THOUGHT i read somewhere that you could just buy the replacement sticks, but i'm not sure if it was for the exact one you're using..:hugs:Click to expand...

I think I know what you're talking about, but I've never used them. Good luck-I'm sure you'll find them somewhere on the internet, I would imagine :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello my dears, been out shopping again...shattered...naughty me lol

Poppy, big hugs :hugs: Can't understand it, mind you, I got a line like yours but only the once. And you were convinced it was my BFP. Ahhh well, at least you know and all you goodies don't go to waste! Have a glass of something nice tonight and relax :)

Hello to everybody else, so tired I can't even remeber whos around.....zzzzzzz..........think I'm gonna skip tonights BD and go Sleeeeeeeppp


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja81 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> aw poppy! :hug: i'm sorry luv...i really thought you had it sweetie! :hugs: well no worries...so we're going at it again...all out this month. i fell asleep last night trying to decide about whether or not to take the soy. still not sure yet...guess that means more research for me. i just don't know!!! :shrug: i mean, MOST of the time, my cycles are regular (28-29 days), but SOMEtimes, i go as much as 32-34 days, so i don't know if i should take it or not. plus, i THINK i'm ovulating every month. i'm pretty sure anyway. my lp has been 13 days long for the last couple of months. i guess that's an ok length of time...within the "normal" range. so i'm just not sure!!! arrrrggghhh!!! :wacko:
> 
> thank you eesoja...i tend to "ramble" a lot, i know :dohh: i need to write a book...probably several books actually!! :haha:
> 
> Not rambling-I would read it:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> aw thanks sweetie! :hugs: i say it sorta tongue-in-cheek i guess, but i'm only half joking. i really do want to write a book or 2. every day i have "ideas" and i'm trying to get things written down...starting to get a general format in mind...so maybe one day!! we'll seeeeee!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Go for it! That would be such a cool accomplishment! I have thought about it, but more along the lines of a family-friendly cookbook. I'm going to make it happen, even if it's not a published thing, we have so many recipes that we love and want to share (not to mention, DH is a Chef, so that doesn't hurt)!Click to expand...

that's awesome eesoja!! you should for sure! i bet you could get it published too! how cool would that be!! :happydance:


----------



## eesoja81

Ok, ladies. I'm off to pick up DD from last day of pre-school for the week. I'll get back on later before I go visit some fam. Have a lovely afternoon, everyone, and talk to you soon!


----------



## poppy666

Cya later eesoja81 :hugs:

Tink your right dh home tonight so im having a drink i deserve one :haha: but so relieved i can move on now & will get my BFP before Xmas :happydance: Im thinking i probz ov later last cycle being that late? hmm dunno didnt use OPKs but will be pissing on everything this month :rofl:

Soooooooooooooooo not going to symptoms spot unless i get some major symptoms like throwing up every morning/ my boobs are going to explode with the size/soreness lol x

PK are you also taking off any names that dont post no more? x


----------



## poppy666

LOL Just had a thought PK you could put :sex::sex::sex: against the names of those who are giving their DHs a good banging :rofl::rofl: but thinking about it it be too much hassle really x


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> LOL Just had a thought PK you could put :sex::sex::sex: against the names of those who are giving their DHs a good banging :rofl::rofl: but thinking about it it be too much hassle really x

:rofl::haha: that would be really funny poppy! although it might be hard to keep up with us all!! :rofl:

i have been taking names off that don't post anymore. a few i'm unsure about and i've just been too lazy to go back through our over *400* pages to check and see what's what! :haha:


----------



## natalies1982

hi all 

poppy sorry the :witch: got u hun hugs

hope ur all ok 

im not well got the lurgy so not felt like being on the computer and also been busy packing to also my ds2 is ill so got alot going on

do u mind if i still pop on to see how u guys r getting on? understand if u dont if its hard for some of u guys but want to keep in touch and hopefully u will all get ur BFP soon

xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup, I'm good with that PK. Is that ok for you? Thanks for sorting all that stuff out x

Ooooh good Poppy, I'm gonna have a little tomorrow evening since were having a little get together with friends. I'll only be 2dpo so I wont hurt to have a little. Brought some cherry Lambrini lol can drink more of that than the wine :) x


----------



## poppy666

Well you wouldnt need to amend yours, Tinks & MC cos your always at it :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

natalies1982 said:


> hi all
> 
> poppy sorry the :witch: got u hun hugs
> 
> hope ur all ok
> 
> im not well got the lurgy so not felt like being on the computer and also been busy packing to also my ds2 is ill so got alot going on
> 
> do u mind if i still pop on to see how u guys r getting on? understand if u dont if its hard for some of u guys but want to keep in touch and hopefully u will all get ur BFP soon
> 
> xxx

Im sure everyone would love to see you & know how your progressing sweetie :hugs: awww hope you and your ds get better soon n plenty of fluids :kiss:


----------



## KristyHart

Sorry the withch got you poppy :hugs:

I am shattered but i wont be letting up. I am double determined :happydance: I had another peak on my clearblue monitor today so im afraid the hubby is gonna get itagain tonight :dohh:

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Yup, I'm good with that PK. Is that ok for you? Thanks for sorting all that stuff out x
> 
> Ooooh good Poppy, I'm gonna have a little tomorrow evening since were having a little get together with friends. I'll only be 2dpo so I wont hurt to have a little. Brought some cherry Lambrini lol can drink more of that than the wine :) x

Ohhh i love cherry Lambrini cheap & cheerful n im on my back after a few bottles ( im a light weight) lol xx


----------



## poppy666

KristyHart said:


> Sorry the withch got you poppy :hugs:
> 
> I am shattered but i wont be letting up. I am double determined :happydance: I had another peak on my clearblue monitor today so im afraid the hubby is gonna get itagain tonight :dohh:
> 
> xxx

Awww thanks sweetie im over it now :hugs: lol my dh cant wait for ov time only time he knows i wont turn him down or create a imaginary headache :haha: x


----------



## KristyHart

poppy666 said:


> KristyHart said:
> 
> 
> Sorry the withch got you poppy :hugs:
> 
> I am shattered but i wont be letting up. I am double determined :happydance: I had another peak on my clearblue monitor today so im afraid the hubby is gonna get itagain tonight :dohh:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Awww thanks sweetie im over it now :hugs: lol my dh cant wait for ov time only time he knows i wont turn him down or create a imaginary headache :haha: xClick to expand...

Haha bless. How long have you been ttc? xx


----------



## poppy666

This will be my 2nd month so not long really, i already have boys just trying for my last lo as the clock is ticking n im getting old :haha:

Is this your first your trying for? x


----------



## KristyHart

poppy666 said:


> This will be my 2nd month so not long really, i already have boys just trying for my last lo as the clock is ticking n im getting old :haha:
> 
> Is this your first your trying for? x

I came off the pill at end of July. Didn't have a scooby as to what I was doing lol. Last month I temped and did opk's until I got a postive then stopped dtd :dohh: I class me as now ttc for 2 months as I now know what I am trying to do :haha: This month ive not stopped :sex: got 2 peaks on the mointor upto today and a 2nd temp day of temp raise.

I am so hoping for this month. My sister got her BFP at the beginning of Oct so it would be great to get fat together :happydance:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy so sorry the :witch: got you, I was sure she wasn't going to pay you a visit. At least you know where you're at now!

Have you decided what days you're going to take the soy, Think I'm going to try with 120mg days 3-7


----------



## poppy666

Awww that be great, you can both go baby shopping togethor :happydance: well we'll all be rooting for you sweetie :hugs:.

Im doing the charting this month for 1st time so omg you'll hear me if i get stuck or confused lol.... but quite a few on here temp so i be fine.. does everyone start temping from CD1 or can i wait till af finishes? x


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Poppy so sorry the :witch: got you, I was sure she wasn't going to pay you a visit. At least you know where you're at now!
> 
> Have you decided what days you're going to take the soy, Think I'm going to try with 120mg days 3-7

Thanks :hugs: yes im starting CD2-6 (Thats right isnt it lol) taking 160mg 1st 3 days then up it to 200mg for last 2 days :happydance:


----------



## KristyHart

I would start from cd1. Although this month ive been rubbish at temping...


----------



## poppy666

Think i'll start first thing in the morning then see how i go, probz get out of bed forgetting :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Have you signed up to fertility friend Poppy? You will get the hang of It I do it half asleep now, keep the thermometer under my pillow lol 

Hey Kristy! :wave: Oh I dunno about you but I'm not sure I can cope with another :sex: tonight. I think a bit of sleepy spooning is in order :rofl: How are you honey? x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

I'm going with days 3-7 because I looked at the soy voting thread thingy:shrug: and most women got their BFP after taking them on those days, didn't want to start taking to higher dose or to lower dose so am starting somewhere inbetween:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> I'm going with days 3-7 because I looked at the soy voting thread thingy:shrug: and most women got their BFP after taking them on those days, didn't want to start taking to higher dose or to lower dose so am starting somewhere inbetween:haha:

Oh i may do CD3-CD7 then hmmmm will think lol...... im just thinking what if i dont take enough? im older n my eggs probz shrivelled up in there by now :rofl: worse thing that could happen is i have twins :happydance:


----------



## China girl

I'm out!!!

Have a great day ladies


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Have you signed up to fertility friend Poppy? You will get the hang of It I do it half asleep now, keep the thermometer under my pillow lol
> 
> Hey Kristy! :wave: Oh I dunno about you but I'm not sure I can cope with another :sex: tonight. I think a bit of sleepy spooning is in order :rofl: How are you honey? x


Yep signed up to them, but i cant find where i can change my username i cant be bothered trying to remember the silly one they gave me :dohh: there is soooooooooooooo much on there my head going to be cabbaged :nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww China, sorry babe. :hugs: :( xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Have you signed up to fertility friend Poppy? You will get the hang of It I do it half asleep now, keep the thermometer under my pillow lol
> 
> Hey Kristy! :wave: Oh I dunno about you but I'm not sure I can cope with another :sex: tonight. I think a bit of sleepy spooning is in order :rofl: How are you honey? x
> 
> 
> Yep signed up to them, but i cant find where i can change my username i cant be bothered trying to remember the silly one they gave me :dohh: there is soooooooooooooo much on there my head going to be cabbaged :nope:Click to expand...

I never have to sign in, once i did it once, I have never had to do it again. Honestly I promise it will all become clear once you have done a couple of days x


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> I'm out!!!
> 
> Have a great day ladies

:hugs: here when you need us sweetie, im out too today :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

China - Sorry the :witch: got you:hugs:

Poppy I only started temping last cycle and just to echo what Tink said it's easy once you start,we're all here if you get stuck! I started from cd5 last month but have just carried on whilst af is here!


----------



## Hopes314

This thread is moving so fast I can't keep up! Sorry to everyone that saw AF.. NEXT MONTH is going to be huge for all of us!! 

I have no idea where I am at in my cycle, my chart is silly. we could be like 8dpo or I could have not even O'd yet. CD21 today. We are just going to keep bding like crazy until something happensss


----------



## poppy666

lmao you go girl :happydance: im sure with a lot of determination this cycle we'll see a lot of BFPs :thumbup:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


witch has fooked off xxxxx

time for cockle xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> Wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> witch has fooked off xxxxx
> 
> time for cockle xxxx

Nice.......bucket fannys at the ready.....:rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

I've been using softcups this cycle.. like everyday lol. I think if this doesn't turn out to be a BFP, I'm going to try soy next cycle. This is my first month temping but i just DONT see a clear O day in my chart at all. And it worries me. But with soy, I just feel like it isnt clear when is best to take it and how much to take. Everywhere I look people are trying it differently. ugh


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> Wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> witch has fooked off xxxxx
> 
> time for cockle xxxx

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you sent her to me ya fecker :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, your chart is very confusing :( :hugs: But CD12 or 17 look promising. I would haste a bet on CD17. FX for you hun. I used softcups this cycle too, think they are great! But until test day I wont really know will I? lol Awww really hoping your temps start climbing nicely so you know better how you stand. Do you usually have a long cycle? x


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hopes, your chart is very confusing :( :hugs: But CD12 or 17 look promising. I would haste a bet on CD17. FX for you hun. I used softcups this cycle too, think they are great! But until test day I wont really know will I? lol Awww really hoping your temps start climbing nicely so you know better how you stand. Do you usually have a long cycle? x

Well this is only the third cycle I've been tracking so I don't have much to compare to, but the first cycle I tracked was 33 days and the second was 24 days. I am kinda thinking this might be a long cycle because with it being CD21, i dont have sore bbs or anything yet, so I don't see it being only a 24 day cycle. This whole temping thing is becoming stressful. I've been having DREAMS that I am getting a high temp when I wake up in the AM. I just want a nice big O to be confirmed :cry:


----------



## KristyHart

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Have you signed up to fertility friend Poppy? You will get the hang of It I do it half asleep now, keep the thermometer under my pillow lol
> 
> Hey Kristy! :wave: Oh I dunno about you but I'm not sure I can cope with another :sex: tonight. I think a bit of sleepy spooning is in order :rofl: How are you honey? x

Hey lovey, Im doing ok thanks and you? I have no more aches and pains so just sitting back now waiting for the symptom spotting :dohh:

Yeah I agree lol..we are shattered but don't want to give up just yet teehee xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hopes, your chart is very confusing :( :hugs: But CD12 or 17 look promising. I would haste a bet on CD17. FX for you hun. I used softcups this cycle too, think they are great! But until test day I wont really know will I? lol Awww really hoping your temps start climbing nicely so you know better how you stand. Do you usually have a long cycle? x
> 
> Well this is only the third cycle I've been tracking so I don't have much to compare to, but the first cycle I tracked was 33 days and the second was 24 days. I am kinda thinking this might be a long cycle because with it being CD21, i dont have sore bbs or anything yet, so I don't see it being only a 24 day cycle. This whole temping thing is becoming stressful. I've been having DREAMS that I am getting a high temp when I wake up in the AM. I just want a nice big O to be confirmed :cry:Click to expand...

I bet you do, here's hoping that happens soon hun. I certainly admire you and DH's persistance...........thats a lot of spunk production :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

KristyHart said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Have you signed up to fertility friend Poppy? You will get the hang of It I do it half asleep now, keep the thermometer under my pillow lol
> 
> Hey Kristy! :wave: Oh I dunno about you but I'm not sure I can cope with another :sex: tonight. I think a bit of sleepy spooning is in order :rofl: How are you honey? x
> 
> Hey lovey, Im doing ok thanks and you? I have no more aches and pains so just sitting back now waiting for the symptom spotting :dohh:
> 
> Yeah I agree lol..we are shattered but don't want to give up just yet teehee xxClick to expand...

I have a bit of an upset tummy, nothing major just gassy and niggly pains. I think it might have something to do with the new supplements I'm taking, since its been going ever since I started taking them yesterday. Poor DH in a meeting till late tonight, were gonna prob fall asleep :sex: :sleep: Ahh but at least I know we have everyday covered around O time. Tomorrow night its all in on PJ's and RELAXATION lol Till I start symptom spotting...:dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hopes, your chart is very confusing :( :hugs: But CD12 or 17 look promising. I would haste a bet on CD17. FX for you hun. I used softcups this cycle too, think they are great! But until test day I wont really know will I? lol Awww really hoping your temps start climbing nicely so you know better how you stand. Do you usually have a long cycle? x
> 
> Well this is only the third cycle I've been tracking so I don't have much to compare to, but the first cycle I tracked was 33 days and the second was 24 days. I am kinda thinking this might be a long cycle because with it being CD21, i dont have sore bbs or anything yet, so I don't see it being only a 24 day cycle. This whole temping thing is becoming stressful. I've been having DREAMS that I am getting a high temp when I wake up in the AM. I just want a nice big O to be confirmed :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you do, here's hoping that happens soon hun. I certainly admire you and DH's persistance...........thats a lot of spunk production :haha: xClick to expand...


lol YES we have been bding like crazyy. But we have been cheatinggg.. when we dont feel like actually doing it, he has been depositing into a softcup and ive just been inserting that. and thats probably 50% of the time lol. But he is very persistent about this whole thing, even more so than me! I told him he can take a break but he "doesn't want to miss something" lol


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hopes, your chart is very confusing :( :hugs: But CD12 or 17 look promising. I would haste a bet on CD17. FX for you hun. I used softcups this cycle too, think they are great! But until test day I wont really know will I? lol Awww really hoping your temps start climbing nicely so you know better how you stand. Do you usually have a long cycle? x
> 
> Well this is only the third cycle I've been tracking so I don't have much to compare to, but the first cycle I tracked was 33 days and the second was 24 days. I am kinda thinking this might be a long cycle because with it being CD21, i dont have sore bbs or anything yet, so I don't see it being only a 24 day cycle. This whole temping thing is becoming stressful. I've been having DREAMS that I am getting a high temp when I wake up in the AM. I just want a nice big O to be confirmed :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you do, here's hoping that happens soon hun. I certainly admire you and DH's persistance...........thats a lot of spunk production :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> lol YES we have been bding like crazyy. But we have been cheatinggg.. when we dont feel like actually doing it, he has been depositing into a softcup and ive just been inserting that. and thats probably 50% of the time lol. But he is very persistent about this whole thing, even more so than me! I told him he can take a break but he "doesn't want to miss something" lolClick to expand...

lol what a good idea......... im gonna try that :p


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its a fantastic idea :) trouble is........my man wont masturbate. Never has, never wants to. I think he must have had it drummed into him as a child. I didn't believe him at first, but now years into our relationship he still stands by it as the gospel truth. Cricky. :haha: x


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hopes, your chart is very confusing :( :hugs: But CD12 or 17 look promising. I would haste a bet on CD17. FX for you hun. I used softcups this cycle too, think they are great! But until test day I wont really know will I? lol Awww really hoping your temps start climbing nicely so you know better how you stand. Do you usually have a long cycle? x
> 
> Well this is only the third cycle I've been tracking so I don't have much to compare to, but the first cycle I tracked was 33 days and the second was 24 days. I am kinda thinking this might be a long cycle because with it being CD21, i dont have sore bbs or anything yet, so I don't see it being only a 24 day cycle. This whole temping thing is becoming stressful. I've been having DREAMS that I am getting a high temp when I wake up in the AM. I just want a nice big O to be confirmed :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you do, here's hoping that happens soon hun. I certainly admire you and DH's persistance...........thats a lot of spunk production :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> lol YES we have been bding like crazyy. But we have been cheatinggg.. when we dont feel like actually doing it, he has been depositing into a softcup and ive just been inserting that. and thats probably 50% of the time lol. But he is very persistent about this whole thing, even more so than me! I told him he can take a break but he "doesn't want to miss something" lolClick to expand...
> 
> lol what a good idea......... im gonna try that :pClick to expand...



It has been going GREAT! I definitely recommend it. The first time it was kind of an awkward "hand off" of the cup and we giggled about it a little, but now its no big deal, like if he just is "in the mood" he will go grab a cup and do his thing without me knowing, and just randomly present me with a cup to insert lol. We have hardly missed a day because its so convenient.


----------



## poppy666

Hmmmm its like a women saying she dont :haha: you could always yank his chain? :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Its a fantastic idea :) trouble is........my man wont masturbate. Never has, never wants to. I think he must have had it drummed into him as a child. I didn't believe him at first, but now years into our relationship he still stands by it as the gospel truth. Cricky. :haha: x


WOW! I have never heard of that!


----------



## babydream

Hopes314 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Its a fantastic idea :) trouble is........my man wont masturbate. Never has, never wants to. I think he must have had it drummed into him as a child. I didn't believe him at first, but now years into our relationship he still stands by it as the gospel truth. Cricky. :haha: x
> 
> 
> WOW! I have never heard of that!Click to expand...

My OH is the same! He's kind of embarrassed to even talk about it to me. He admits that maybe he does it twice a year or so when i'm not around but that's it. He would not be doing it in a cup, it's too weird for him. I suggested though and he laughed at me saying nooowaaaay!

I'm so so tired girls i can hardly handle it. Always in the early evenings, i keep yawning and just want to sleep. I'm defo testing tomorrow morning with frer, not just for the gp app but i'm feeling weird lately. Having waves of nausea and thirsty a lot, tingly boobs and little cramps.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol No neither have I, but I'm almost certain its true :haha:

Well I could poppy, but If I have to do that he might as well just off load his stuff down me love tunnel.......or bucket fanny, as mrsamyrach so prettily puts it :rofl: x


----------



## Hopes314

babydream said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Its a fantastic idea :) trouble is........my man wont masturbate. Never has, never wants to. I think he must have had it drummed into him as a child. I didn't believe him at first, but now years into our relationship he still stands by it as the gospel truth. Cricky. :haha: x
> 
> 
> WOW! I have never heard of that!Click to expand...
> 
> My OH is the same! He's kind of embarrassed to even talk about it to me. He admits that maybe he does it twice a year or so when i'm not around but that's it. He would not be doing it in a cup, it's too weird for him. I suggested though and he laughed at me saying nooowaaaay!
> 
> I'm so so tired girls i can hardly handle it. Always in the early evenings, i keep yawning and just want to sleep. I'm defo testing tomorrow morning with frer, not just for the gp app but i'm feeling weird lately. Having waves of nausea and thirsty a lot, tingly boobs and little cramps.Click to expand...


That sounds Excellent! BFP! BFP!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Its a fantastic idea :) trouble is........my man wont masturbate. Never has, never wants to. I think he must have had it drummed into him as a child. I didn't believe him at first, but now years into our relationship he still stands by it as the gospel truth. Cricky. :haha: x
> 
> 
> WOW! I have never heard of that!Click to expand...
> 
> My OH is the same! He's kind of embarrassed to even talk about it to me. He admits that maybe he does it twice a year or so when i'm not around but that's it. He would not be doing it in a cup, it's too weird for him. I suggested though and he laughed at me saying nooowaaaay!
> 
> I'm so so tired girls i can hardly handle it. Always in the early evenings, i keep yawning and just want to sleep. I'm defo testing tomorrow morning with frer, not just for the gp app but i'm feeling weird lately. Having waves of nausea and thirsty a lot, tingly boobs and little cramps.Click to expand...

Awwww, I'll be here bright n early waiting for your results Babydream, Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo wanting you to get a BFP xxxxx


----------



## babydream

thanks girls, i'm gonna have to take it with me for my night shift and do it there in the morning. I'm gonna shower the little baby with kisses if it's a bfp. I do anyway... i shouldn't when he's asleep but can't resist. Wake up time at 7am, will post right away. 

I take my hat off for you hopes (is this the saying?? i'm too tired) for b'ding so much. We did it every other day 8times and i got so fed up. I'm glad to have a break although i don't want OH to feel like we only do it for the purpose. 

Poppy, you're a real business woman selling OH's sperms, but i'm with tink. For me every tiny drop is priceless right now.


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Its a fantastic idea :) trouble is........my man wont masturbate. Never has, never wants to. I think he must have had it drummed into him as a child. I didn't believe him at first, but now years into our relationship he still stands by it as the gospel truth. Cricky. :haha: x
> 
> 
> WOW! I have never heard of that!Click to expand...
> 
> My OH is the same! He's kind of embarrassed to even talk about it to me. He admits that maybe he does it twice a year or so when i'm not around but that's it. He would not be doing it in a cup, it's too weird for him. I suggested though and he laughed at me saying nooowaaaay!
> 
> I'm so so tired girls i can hardly handle it. Always in the early evenings, i keep yawning and just want to sleep. I'm defo testing tomorrow morning with frer, not just for the gp app but i'm feeling weird lately. Having waves of nausea and thirsty a lot, tingly boobs and little cramps.Click to expand...

Good luck tomorrow sweetie, we here for you :hugs: get yourself to bed early :kiss:


----------



## babydream

Thanks poppy, but no chance of a bed before 12.30am :nope:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> thanks girls, i'm gonna have to take it with me for my night shift and do it there in the morning. I'm gonna shower the little baby with kisses if it's a bfp. I do anyway... i shouldn't when he's asleep but can't resist. Wake up time at 7am, will post right away.
> 
> I take my hat off for you hopes (is this the saying?? i'm too tired) for b'ding so much. We did it every other day 8times and i got so fed up. I'm glad to have a break although i don't want OH to feel like we only do it for the purpose.
> 
> Poppy, you're a real business woman selling OH's sperms, but i'm with tink. For me every tiny drop is priceless right now.

Where did i say id sell is sperm? im lost :haha:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> thanks girls, i'm gonna have to take it with me for my night shift and do it there in the morning. I'm gonna shower the little baby with kisses if it's a bfp. I do anyway... i shouldn't when he's asleep but can't resist. Wake up time at 7am, will post right away.
> 
> I take my hat off for you hopes (is this the saying?? i'm too tired) for b'ding so much. We did it every other day 8times and i got so fed up. I'm glad to have a break although i don't want OH to feel like we only do it for the purpose.
> 
> Poppy, you're a real business woman selling OH's sperms, but i'm with tink. For me every tiny drop is priceless right now.
> 
> Where did i say id sell is sperm? im lost :haha:Click to expand...

Oh gosh, sorry, i just read it again, i am really tired i can hardly see. But good idea, don't you think??


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Hmmmm its like a women saying she dont :haha: you could always yank his chain? :rofl:

Then what the hell this means poppy???? I don't get it!!! :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Awww bless, you need sleep :hugs: Im lucky if i get it every other day cos he works away from sunday to thurseday, im asking him to come home during the week if he got locals so i can have my goodies :haha:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm its like a women saying she dont :haha: you could always yank his chain? :rofl:
> 
> Then what the hell this means poppy???? I don't get it!!! :cry:Click to expand...

Tink was on about her dh saying he dont masterbate & i said its like a women denying she dont 'when she probz does' lol x


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm its like a women saying she dont :haha: you could always yank his chain? :rofl:
> 
> Then what the hell this means poppy???? I don't get it!!! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Tink was on about her dh saying he dont masterbate & i said its like a women denying she dont 'when she probz does' lol xClick to expand...

Duh!!! :dohh: Again, just like yesterday, i'm always the daft one here :cry:


----------



## poppy666

No your not your just tired :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

what is daft?:blush:


----------



## poppy666

Babydream just read something wrong cos she's tired, its sorted now :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hopes314 said:


> what is daft?:blush:

Please, don't tell me this word does not exist! :blush: I've heard ppl using it. Okay, i need to check my dictionary.


----------



## babydream

babydream said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> what is daft?:blush:
> 
> Please, don't tell me this word does not exist! :blush: I've heard ppl using it. Okay, i need to check my dictionary.Click to expand...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daft I thought i did it again!


----------



## poppy666

Can be used on many a context 'daft'

In British English, if you describe a person or their behaviour as daft, you think that they are stupid, impractical, or rather strange. It is an informal word.
ex...He is not so daft as to listen to rumours.
ex...I can loose a few pounds without resorting to daft diets.
ex...Don't be daft !


----------



## babydream

:blush:Cheers poppy, as English is not my first language, i may say something stupid sometimes.


----------



## Hopes314

lol no, you guys just sometimes say things I've never heard of, since im from pennsylvania and a lot of you guys are UKers


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> :blush:Cheers poppy, as English is not my first language, i may say something stupid sometimes.

English is my first language and i say stupid things all the time so dont worry about it :haha:


----------



## poppy666

If you dont understand something just ask lol :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Thanks babe, but IC, PMA and now this??? Certainly enough for a while xxx


----------



## China girl

Ladies,
Are you taking a prenatal vitamins?


----------



## poppy666

I didnt even know what IC and PMA ment yesterday x


----------



## Hopes314

babydream said:


> Thanks babe, but IC, PMA and now this??? Certainly enough for a while xxx

I didn't know IC either until it was mentioned on here! It still doesn't entirely make sense to me, is it a BRAND of pregnancy test? I mean where do you get pregnancy test from IC? lol


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> Ladies,
> Are you taking a prenatal vitamins?

I am! I started taking prenatals with DHA/Omega 3's three months ago when I started ttc. I figured why not.


----------



## babydream

Hopes314 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Thanks babe, but IC, PMA and now this??? Certainly enough for a while xxx
> 
> I didn't know IC either until it was mentioned on here! It still doesn't entirely make sense to me, is it a BRAND of pregnancy test? I mean where do you get pregnancy test from IC? lolClick to expand...

Apparently, it's Internet Cheapie!

China girl, i'm taking Sanatogen mother to be.


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Thanks babe, but IC, PMA and now this??? Certainly enough for a while xxx
> 
> I didn't know IC either until it was mentioned on here! It still doesn't entirely make sense to me, is it a BRAND of pregnancy test? I mean where do you get pregnancy test from IC? lolClick to expand...

IC just basically Internet Cheapies that you get off here https://www.amazon.co.uk/Highly-Sen...=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1287686547&sr=8-2-spell


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Ladies,
> Are you taking a prenatal vitamins?

Im not taking any but was going to buy these once https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vitabiotic...25NO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287686626&sr=1-1


----------



## Hopes314

I'm taking "One-A-Day Women's Prenatal"


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> I'm taking "One-A-Day Women's Prenatal"

I was looking at those...how do you like them?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Oooh did I miss a giggle?! lol Babydream, I say many many stupid things. I think its quite an endearing personality trait :) At least husband thinks so! lol 

I'm not taking prenatal vitamins cause I already take quite a cocktail of supplements already for my illness. I have just added folic acid to it. But I think its definitely a good idea! x


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking "One-A-Day Women's Prenatal"
> 
> I was looking at those...how do you like them?Click to expand...

I actually really like them! A lot of vitamins make me sick and I can't keep them down. These, I am able to take with just a yogurt or something small and I am fine. They aren't too expensive so thats nice, but at the same time they arent the cheapest things around either! Its nice that they are a trusted brand and you can find them just about everywhere (in the US, that is) although I see you are a fellow US-er so you should have no problem! The thing I really like about them is that they are two separate bottles of pills, one is specifically the DHA/Omega 3 capsule. It makes it feel like you are really getting everything out of it that you need. I get no side effects from them as long as I take them with a snack. I definitely recommend them!


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking "One-A-Day Women's Prenatal"
> 
> I was looking at those...how do you like them?Click to expand...
> 
> I actually really like them! A lot of vitamins make me sick and I can't keep them down. These, I am able to take with just a yogurt or something small and I am fine. They aren't too expensive so thats nice, but at the same time they arent the cheapest things around either! Its nice that they are a trusted brand and you can find them just about everywhere (in the US, that is) although I see you are a fellow US-er so you should have no problem! The thing I really like about them is that they are two separate bottles of pills, one is specifically the DHA/Omega 3 capsule. It makes it feel like you are really getting everything out of it that you need. I get no side effects from them as long as I take them with a snack. I definitely recommend them!Click to expand...

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

You ok China? :hugs: :hug: :hugs: gonna get you a BFP this cycle...I've been having a word with the storky :haha: x


----------



## babydream

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> You ok China? :hugs: :hug: :hugs: gonna get you a BFP this cycle...I've been having a word with the storky :haha: x

Can i have the number too, pls???


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: 123STORKY :haha: I put in a good word for you too, he said he will visit the DingDongs for sure :) :hugs: x


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> You ok China? :hugs: :hug: :hugs: gonna get you a BFP this cycle...I've been having a word with the storky :haha: x

Ha..thanks Tink:flower:
I'm just in a FUNK...
Looking into buying some Ov sticks...just to make sure I'm Ov


----------



## Hopes314

I'd appreciate it if he could just hurry up a little! I feel like I can't wait any longerrrr.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes I KNOWWWWWWWWWW the feeling! lol


----------



## babydream

I'll pay extra just pls come and hurry up!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> I'll pay extra just pls come and hurry up!!!!!

Now that would be handy, if we just had to pay for them....money, baby, done. :haha:


----------



## babydream

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> I'll pay extra just pls come and hurry up!!!!!
> 
> Now that would be handy, if we just had to pay for them....money, baby, done. :haha:Click to expand...

Or we could say; we work harder and do overtime? :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Anyone been reading the Soy thread lately? there's quite a few BFPs this week arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh x me this time :happydance::happydance: lol


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Anyone been reading the Soy thread lately? there's quite a few BFPs this week arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh x me this time :happydance::happydance: lol

Are you going to take soy/are taking soy? I'm considering it next cycle but I don't know how much/when to take it!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: evening all, hows things tonight? im ok tonight the :witch: has fecked off and im on grapefruit juice, YAK!!!! feck its gross but supposed to help with EWCM, so worth a shot...so, you girls been chatting heaps today had a load to read so here we go with some replies.....
@POPPY..:hug: :kiss: and GL for next cycle...fecking witch!! so surprised to see/read she got ya! i swore io saw a line on ya test, well thats me and you with 2 lines on tests and then AF to follow?! weird...also i 4get why you wrote "head cabbaged" but im taking this as a compliment!!!!(post No4918 on page 492) :haha:
@BABYDREAM aww bless ya for helping with that little lost kitty, well thats your good deed for the day, maybe karma will pay you back when you test tomorrow, FX for ya girl!!!!!:dust:
@CHINA:hug: for that bitch getting ya! xx
@DAMITA GL with that test Sunday :dust: xx
@EESOJA is your ticker right 13DPO? why you not tested? or have you and i missed it :dust: x
@PK RE:heading of thread: i think when peoples :witch: have gone maybe put their new testing date on??? if you do that mine is 15th NOV and my AF stopped now too.i think most people on the thread who still post have either bfp, af or are testing in next few days so if you not already done it whilst i was catching up on 100000000 pages of posts, maybe change the title after the weekend????
so i think thats me done for now.....hows every1 tonight? you pissed yet poppy?:wine: xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone been reading the Soy thread lately? there's quite a few BFPs this week arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh x me this time :happydance::happydance: lol
> 
> Are you going to take soy/are taking soy? I'm considering it next cycle but I don't know how much/when to take it!Click to expand...

Yep im starting it tomorrow CD2 woohoooooooooooooooo xx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: evening all, hows things tonight? im ok tonight the :witch: has fecked off and im on grapefruit juice, YAK!!!! feck its gross but supposed to help with EWCM, so worth a shot...so, you girls been chatting heaps today had a load to read so here we go with some replies.....
> @POPPY..:hug: :kiss: and GL for next cycle...fecking witch!! so surprised to see/read she got ya! i swore io saw a line on ya test, well thats me and you with 2 lines on tests and then AF to follow?! weird...also i 4get why you wrote "head cabbaged" but im taking this as a compliment!!!!(post No4918 on page 492) :haha:
> @BABYDREAM aww bless ya for helping with that little lost kitty, well thats your good deed for the day, maybe karma will pay you back when you test tomorrow, FX for ya girl!!!!!:dust:
> @CHINA:hug: for that bitch getting ya! xx
> @DAMITA GL with that test Sunday :dust: xx
> @EESOJA is your ticker right 13DPO? why you not tested? or have you and i missed it :dust: x
> @PK RE:heading of thread: i think when peoples :witch: have gone maybe put their new testing date on??? if you do that mine is 15th NOV and my AF stopped now too.i think most people on the thread who still post have either bfp, af or are testing in next few days so if you not already done it whilst i was catching up on 100000000 pages of posts, maybe change the title after the weekend????
> so i think thats me done for now.....hows every1 tonight? you pissed yet poppy?:wine: xxxxxx

I put 'head cabbaged' meaning my head was messed up wondering why i got a faint line and late by 2/3 days, then af rears her ugly head lmao nothing to do with you :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone been reading the Soy thread lately? there's quite a few BFPs this week arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh x me this time :happydance::happydance: lol
> 
> Are you going to take soy/are taking soy? I'm considering it next cycle but I don't know how much/when to take it!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep im starting it tomorrow CD2 woohoooooooooooooooo xxClick to expand...

are you taking it cd2-6 then? how many mg did you decide to take?


----------



## poppy666

Oops missed the last bit, no just got back from Asda and been watching dh stressing how to put the buggy part on the Quinny, korben been in the carseat with the pram, but he's getting bigger now so just got buggy down from attic lol quite funny watching him stress x


----------



## LEW32

Evening Ding dongers!

Well, I read through all the pages and I know I won't remember everything that was said...but wanted to say :hi: and :hugs: to you all!

MC: Since my :af: came early, we are on the same CD day- I will test with you on the 15th! (I am going to try my darndest NOT to test early)
PK- can you put me down for the 15th too please :)

Poppy- I am in disbelief that you got your :af:! :hugs: I thought for sure you had it this month...but at least you are armed and dangerous! If I don't get my :bfp: this month, I am defo trying soy next month -especially if you get yours this month! FX!

So, Hope, babydream, Damita- you guys are still in the running- FX to you and anyone else I may have missed!

@Tink...you are the leader of the pack for Nov....you will get your :bfp: this month and the rest will follow- right! :)


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone been reading the Soy thread lately? there's quite a few BFPs this week arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh x me this time :happydance::happydance: lol
> 
> Are you going to take soy/are taking soy? I'm considering it next cycle but I don't know how much/when to take it!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep im starting it tomorrow CD2 woohoooooooooooooooo xxClick to expand...
> 
> are you taking it cd2-6 then? how many mg did you decide to take?Click to expand...

Yes, i think im going to take 160mg for 1st 3 days then up it to 200mg for last few days ( 200mg being the max you can take) x


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Evening Ding dongers!
> 
> Well, I read through all the pages and I know I won't remember everything that was said...but wanted to say :hi: and :hugs: to you all!
> 
> MC: Since my :af: came early, we are on the same CD day- I will test with you on the 15th! (I am going to try my darndest NOT to test early)
> PK- can you put me down for the 15th too please :)
> 
> Poppy- I am in disbelief that you got your :af:! :hugs: I thought for sure you had it this month...but at least you are armed and dangerous! If I don't get my :bfp: this month, I am defo trying soy next month -especially if you get yours this month! FX!
> 
> So, Hope, babydream, Damita- you guys are still in the running- FX to you and anyone else I may have missed!
> 
> @Tink...you are the leader of the pack for Nov....you will get your :bfp: this month and the rest will follow- right! :)

Pmsl think if someone gets a BFP in here off Soy we'll all be on it next month :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

I was thinking I was going to do days 3-7 and do 120 or 160mg, I haven't decided yet. I've read a lot of people who do 80mg notice no differences at all, so I def want to do at least 120mg. Hm.


----------



## babydream

any of you remembers how sensitive is the frer with oval window??? I can't find the post!


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ding dongers!
> 
> Well, I read through all the pages and I know I won't remember everything that was said...but wanted to say :hi: and :hugs: to you all!
> 
> MC: Since my :af: came early, we are on the same CD day- I will test with you on the 15th! (I am going to try my darndest NOT to test early)
> PK- can you put me down for the 15th too please :)
> 
> Poppy- I am in disbelief that you got your :af:! :hugs: I thought for sure you had it this month...but at least you are armed and dangerous! If I don't get my :bfp: this month, I am defo trying soy next month -especially if you get yours this month! FX!
> 
> So, Hope, babydream, Damita- you guys are still in the running- FX to you and anyone else I may have missed!
> 
> @Tink...you are the leader of the pack for Nov....you will get your :bfp: this month and the rest will follow- right! :)
> 
> Pmsl think if someone gets a BFP in here off Soy we'll all be on it next month :rofl:Click to expand...


If someone in here got a BFP standing on their head we would all be standing on our heads.


----------



## mothercabbage

well im gutted i never found soy in time to start taking it...will have to go to tesco for next cycle..:cry: @LEW are you waiting for AF or do you think you'll cave early? i think coral is on same CD as us also...speaking of coral...where are youuuuuuuuuuu....you not posted on the other thread today either, hope your ok chick...x


----------



## mothercabbage

12.5mui for frer x


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ding dongers!
> 
> Well, I read through all the pages and I know I won't remember everything that was said...but wanted to say :hi: and :hugs: to you all!
> 
> MC: Since my :af: came early, we are on the same CD day- I will test with you on the 15th! (I am going to try my darndest NOT to test early)
> PK- can you put me down for the 15th too please :)
> 
> Poppy- I am in disbelief that you got your :af:! :hugs: I thought for sure you had it this month...but at least you are armed and dangerous! If I don't get my :bfp: this month, I am defo trying soy next month -especially if you get yours this month! FX!
> 
> So, Hope, babydream, Damita- you guys are still in the running- FX to you and anyone else I may have missed!
> 
> @Tink...you are the leader of the pack for Nov....you will get your :bfp: this month and the rest will follow- right! :)
> 
> Pmsl think if someone gets a BFP in here off Soy we'll all be on it next month :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone in here got a BFP standing on their head we would all be standing on our heads.Click to expand...

ive actually heard of women doing that after BD:headspin: lol


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> I was thinking I was going to do days 3-7 and do 120 or 160mg, I haven't decided yet. I've read a lot of people who do 80mg notice no differences at all, so I def want to do at least 120mg. Hm.

Yes your right ive read a few who have done the 120mg and didnt feel anything near ovulation, hence why im thinking 160mg ( 4 tablets before i go bed) then up it last 2 days... some people have felt ovulation from both ovaries OMG Twinssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :happydance:


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> 12.5mui for frer x

Thanks MC, i know it's diff to the rectangular window and wasn't sure.


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking I was going to do days 3-7 and do 120 or 160mg, I haven't decided yet. I've read a lot of people who do 80mg notice no differences at all, so I def want to do at least 120mg. Hm.
> 
> Yes your right ive read a few who have done the 120mg and didnt feel anything near ovulation, hence why im thinking 160mg ( 4 tablets before i go bed) then up it last 2 days... some people have felt ovulation from both ovaries OMG Twinssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :happydance:Click to expand...

Is that why you decided on days 2-6?? I have read that taking it earlier makes it more likely to have more than one strong egg, and doing it later like cd5-9 makes one very strong egg. With that in mind, my cd3-7 plan seems silly then lol. just thought id go for something in between.


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking I was going to do days 3-7 and do 120 or 160mg, I haven't decided yet. I've read a lot of people who do 80mg notice no differences at all, so I def want to do at least 120mg. Hm.
> 
> Yes your right ive read a few who have done the 120mg and didnt feel anything near ovulation, hence why im thinking 160mg ( 4 tablets before i go bed) then up it last 2 days... some people have felt ovulation from both ovaries OMG Twinssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why you decided on days 2-6?? I have read that taking it earlier makes it more likely to have more than one strong egg, and doing it later like cd5-9 makes one very strong egg. With that in mind, my cd3-7 plan seems silly then lol. just thought id go for something in between.Click to expand...


I inboxed a lady who took Soy and got her BFP and asked what was best CD to take it on and this is what she replied back with. The mg i decided myself after reading posts and posts of different womens experiences to how much they took x


*Yes! It's totally fine to use if you already ovulate. I didn't ovulate, and that's why I did research on it. 
It works like clomid. Basically it turns FSH into over drive, it produces more follicles, and can release more eggs or more mature eggs, which are better for fertilization. 
If you take the Soy early (say cd 2-5) you will have more follicles, releasing more eggs. If you take it later, (say cd 5-9) you will produce a stronger ovulation with a more mature egg. Be aware though, if you have regular cycles, Soy can change the length of the cycle you take it in, and possibly the following. Keep track of your ovulation using OPK's and BBT charting.
I suggest trying 100mg of soy the first round. If you have a painful ovulation yet it doesn't work, you might lower the dose so that the symptoms of ovulation aren't too strong.

If you take soy on cycle days 5-9, start using your OPK's on cycle day 14 (9 days after the first pill, unless you ovulate sooner than cycle day 14 normally), and continue until they go positive, and then negative again. Don't be alarmed if you have two or three days of positive OPK's. This is normal, due to the excess amount of FSH produced with the soy. *


----------



## LEW32

@MC- I KNOW I will cave early...hehe.... but going to start out thinking I am not! Nov 15th is SOOOO very far away!
I am temping this month so hopefully I will have a better idea if/when I O.

Realistically, I will probably test the 12th....what about you MC?


----------



## babydream

I'm off to work ladies, i'll post around 7am...

nighty nighty xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i wanted to take soy for twins ****stomps foot***** feck it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LEW32

poppy666 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking I was going to do days 3-7 and do 120 or 160mg, I haven't decided yet. I've read a lot of people who do 80mg notice no differences at all, so I def want to do at least 120mg. Hm.
> 
> Yes your right ive read a few who have done the 120mg and didnt feel anything near ovulation, hence why im thinking 160mg ( 4 tablets before i go bed) then up it last 2 days... some people have felt ovulation from both ovaries OMG Twinssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why you decided on days 2-6?? I have read that taking it earlier makes it more likely to have more than one strong egg, and doing it later like cd5-9 makes one very strong egg. With that in mind, my cd3-7 plan seems silly then lol. just thought id go for something in between.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I inboxed a lady who took Soy and got her BFP and asked what was best CD to take it on and this is what she replied back with. The mg i decided myself after reading posts and posts of different womens experiences to how much they took x
> 
> 
> *Yes! It's totally fine to use if you already ovulate. I didn't ovulate, and that's why I did research on it.
> It works like clomid. Basically it turns FSH into over drive, it produces more follicles, and can release more eggs or more mature eggs, which are better for fertilization.
> If you take the Soy early (say cd 2-5) you will have more follicles, releasing more eggs. If you take it later, (say cd 5-9) you will produce a stronger ovulation with a more mature egg. Be aware though, if you have regular cycles, Soy can change the length of the cycle you take it in, and possibly the following. Keep track of your ovulation using OPK's and BBT charting.
> I suggest trying 100mg of soy the first round. If you have a painful ovulation yet it doesn't work, you might lower the dose so that the symptoms of ovulation aren't too strong.
> 
> If you take soy on cycle days 5-9, start using your OPK's on cycle day 14 (9 days after the first pill, unless you ovulate sooner than cycle day 14 normally), and continue until they go positive, and then negative again. Don't be alarmed if you have two or three days of positive OPK's. This is normal, due to the excess amount of FSH produced with the soy. *Click to expand...

Darn it! I wish I had picked up soy before it was too late!!! BUMMER!


----------



## poppy666

MC and Babydream FX you wont get to a next cycle sweeties :hugs: Night Night Babydream and all the best tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

I wish I would have taken the soy this cycle, then maybe I wouldn't be at CD21 and still not know if i O'd or where I'm at in the cycle!


----------



## mothercabbage

bye for now babydream :wave:...:dust: for tomorrow xx
@LEW im trying not to think of testing early but i know i will cave prob 12th too , ill let you go 1st though! lol...are you trying any extras this cycle? im on grapefruit for more EWCM OH on wellman suppliments i also using OPK again....oh yea and LOTS OF :sex: :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> I wish I would have taken the soy this cycle, then maybe I wouldn't be at CD21 and still not know if i O'd or where I'm at in the cycle!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx poppy but im still massivly pissed off!!!! :growlmad: oh wel there must have been some reason that i wasnt to find it this cycle...written in the stars and all that!! :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

By the way, if ANYONE can interperate my chart and figure out where on earth I am at in my cycle, I would GREATLY appreciate it! lol Because it is really beyond me.


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> bye for now babydream :wave:...:dust: for tomorrow xx
> @LEW im trying not to think of testing early but i know i will cave prob 12th too , ill let you go 1st though! lol...are you trying any extras this cycle? im on grapefruit for more EWCM OH on wellman suppliments i also using OPK again....oh yea and LOTS OF :sex: :haha:

MC when i went to Home Bargains i only seen the pregnancy sticks no OPKs where else can i get some or are the IC reliable enough to pick up your ov or do they pick up your LH Surge? sorry i dont understand them thats all, i used the Clearblue Digital ov monitor other month for my surge, but i dont know where to buy the sticks so got no choice but to buy the whole monitor again at £20 with just 7 sticks supplied x


----------



## coral11680

Evening girls!

Had a busy day today so haven't had a chance to get on! What did I miss??

I need to read through a bit tomorrow. I'm going to start drinking grapefruit jucie tomorrow I think and see if it helps? Also waiting for my conceive plus to arrive. Do you girls think it's worth using before a positive opk??

Hope everyone is well and in good spirits. Did I miss anymore BFP??


----------



## mothercabbage

@hopes sorry i dont chart so i dont have a clue? sorry hunni..
@poppy...ermmmmm i get mine from homebargains........**thinkin**........have you got a wilkinsons? might be bit more expensive though...ah! savers...you can get em in there....and maybe superdrug?........


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> thanx poppy but im still massivly pissed off!!!! :growlmad: oh wel there must have been some reason that i wasnt to find it this cycle...written in the stars and all that!! :haha:

Hmmm maybe you just didnt need to find it this cycle :winkwink: Anyways as many a person has said it works for some but dont work for others, just hope it works for me and i will give everyone the run down from Saturday of any side effects or weird stuff happening on the Soy whilst taking it :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i was just thinking where have you been coral...missed ya xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

hope it works poppy....i was only really using it to maybe bring O forward and the main reason was more chance of twins....grapefruit juice is feckin gross:sick:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> @hopes sorry i dont chart so i dont have a clue? sorry hunni..
> @poppy...ermmmmm i get mine from homebargains........**thinkin**........have you got a wilkinsons? might be bit more expensive though...ah! savers...you can get em in there....and maybe superdrug?........

@ Hope Tink and PK chart sweetie, they be on soon x
@ MC yes got a wilkinsons, saver and i found the superdrug today even tho that was pointless in a way lol


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Evening girls!
> 
> Had a busy day today so haven't had a chance to get on! What did I miss??
> 
> I need to read through a bit tomorrow. I'm going to start drinking grapefruit jucie tomorrow I think and see if it helps? Also waiting for my conceive plus to arrive. Do you girls think it's worth using before a positive opk??
> 
> Hope everyone is well and in good spirits. Did I miss anymore BFP??

Evening Coral :wave: I want to know this as ive got preseed, dont know when to start using it and do i just slap it on him or do i have to squirt it in me lol :haha: what a question x


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: yeah i think maybe in a bit and on a bit:haha:

missed you too Cab xx:kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Evening girls!
> 
> Had a busy day today so haven't had a chance to get on! What did I miss??
> 
> I need to read through a bit tomorrow. I'm going to start drinking grapefruit jucie tomorrow I think and see if it helps? Also waiting for my conceive plus to arrive. Do you girls think it's worth using before a positive opk??
> 
> Hope everyone is well and in good spirits. Did I miss anymore BFP??
> 
> Evening Coral :wave: I want to know this as ive got preseed, dont know when to start using it and do i just slap it on him or do i have to squirt it in me lol :haha: what a question xClick to expand...

i read that post too fast then all i saw was slap n squirt pmpl....:rofl::haha:
get to savers tmoz! xx


----------



## Hopes314

Unless you are having trouble "getting it in there" lol.. I would just put the preseed in as close to/ON your cervix as possible to help the little swimmers get in! I have never used preseed but was considering that technique myself lol. Also, I heard that you hardly need ANY of the product at all, like too much and its just a mess everywhere lol


----------



## mothercabbage

ok ok calm down girls are you still talking pre-seed here? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Thats your dirty mind working overtime :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> Unless you are having trouble "getting it in there" lol.. I would just put the preseed in as close to/ON your cervix as possible to help the little swimmers get in! I have never used preseed but was considering that technique myself lol. Also, I heard that you hardly need ANY of the product at all, like too much and its just a mess everywhere lol

I dont have a problem getting it in i just thought it help the little critters out more :rofl: MC we still talking preseed lol x


----------



## LEW32

@ MC....I am trying Temping this month to confirm my O.
Also using OPKs (but used them last month) and on Vitamin B6.
I think my Luteal Phase is a bit short, so hoping the Vitamin B will lengthen it a bit.
If not, I am trying Soy next month...just hoping the temping shows that I O!

Hope- I wish I could help you hun, but maybe someone who is more experienced with reading the charts....I don't have a fecking clue!


----------



## mothercabbage

yea im going down the soy route next cycle too! deffo! is the LP the time from O to implantation?:wacko:
i do not have a dirty mind poppy! you always bring the filth to the thread :rofl: :tease:


----------



## LEW32

yeah, LP is O to Implant.
It should be about 12 days or more. I think mine was 10 last cycle.

I am hoping the temping will really help me nail down the right time!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> yea im going down the soy route next cycle too! deffo! is the LP the time from O to implantation?:wacko:
> i do not have a dirty mind poppy! you always bring the filth to the thread :rofl: :tease:

LOL I only get dragged in when some else says something :haha:

Here you go MC = LP X

https://www.pregnology.com/ovulating.php?cycle=28&menstruation=4&luteal=14&month=9&day=21&year=2010


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Evening Girlies

Lew I read on the B vits thread not to take just B6 you need to also take B12 but can't for the life of me remember why

Just popped in really to say good night and sorry not posted much on here today.

Started taking my Soy today and will let you all know of any side effects.

Good night Ding Dongers Mwah


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

shattered! been icing a cake lol took much longer than expected.......now what you lot been up to.......


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Evening Girlies
> 
> Lew I read on the B vits thread not to take just B6 you need to also take B12 but can't for the life of me remember why
> 
> Just popped in really to say good night and sorry not posted much on here today.
> 
> Started taking my Soy today and will let you all know of any side effects.
> 
> Good night Ding Dongers Mwah

Night night sweetie, i be right behind you with Soy tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> shattered! been icing a cake lol took much longer than expected.......now what you lot been up to.......

Tink your needed about charting n dont know which ding dong it was :haha: was it babydream? hmmm coral? ohh eck :dohh:


----------



## LEW32

Daisys_mummy said:


> Evening Girlies
> 
> Lew I read on the B vits thread not to take just B6 you need to also take B12 but can't for the life of me remember why
> 
> Just popped in really to say good night and sorry not posted much on here today.
> 
> Started taking my Soy today and will let you all know of any side effects.
> 
> Good night Ding Dongers Mwah

THanks Daisy!
I am taking a B6 supplement that has 50mg of B6. Also taking a B Complex that has : 15 mcg of B12 and 2mg of B6 and 400 mcg Folic.
I hope that's ok.
anyone know?:wacko:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> shattered! been icing a cake lol took much longer than expected.......now what you lot been up to.......
> 
> Tink your needed about charting n dont know which ding dong it was :haha: was it babydream? hmmm coral? ohh eck :dohh:Click to expand...

she checked it out earlier. we were taking guesses lol. i guess im going to just keep going until af.. ugh. lol


----------



## LEW32

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> shattered! been icing a cake lol took much longer than expected.......now what you lot been up to.......
> 
> Tink your needed about charting n dont know which ding dong it was :haha: was it babydream? hmmm coral? ohh eck :dohh:Click to expand...

It was Hope!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol i was just trying to catch up. Yes I told hopes what I thought. Yes It was hopes. Maybe she wanted another opinion?


----------



## Hopes314

LEW32 said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> Evening Girlies
> 
> Lew I read on the B vits thread not to take just B6 you need to also take B12 but can't for the life of me remember why
> 
> Just popped in really to say good night and sorry not posted much on here today.
> 
> Started taking my Soy today and will let you all know of any side effects.
> 
> Good night Ding Dongers Mwah
> 
> THanks Daisy!
> I am taking a B6 supplement that has 50mg of B6. Also taking a B Complex that has : 15 mcg of B12 and 2mg of B6 and 400 mcg Folic.
> I hope that's ok.
> anyone know?:wacko:Click to expand...



What are all the extra B vitamins supposed to do? I read about someone else taking something like that too..


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

cd17 is what I think looks most likely hun, in case you missed it x


----------



## LEW32

I think they are supposed to help lengthen the Luteal phase a bit...not sure if this is done by making me O earlier or just building up more hormones in my body to keep :af: away for implantation.

I guess I should know more since I am taking them...off to do a little more research!


----------



## poppy666

See Tink i told you it was Hope :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

evening tink and thanx for link poppy think mine is 14 days...average apparently x


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> cd17 is what I think looks most likely hun, in case you missed it x


Why is FertilityFriend not detecting anything?


----------



## mothercabbage

ah well missed out on soy may as well take these bad boys, where do i get them feckas then (Bvits) which ones and how much? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good Evening MC and other Ding Dongers :Wave:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes I do believe it is because your temps are so elevated prior to suspected O. Is it your first cycle charting and do you take at the same time, keep your room a similar temp etc etc? x


----------



## mothercabbage

i know why i dont temp now, its too much added stress....not for me...tink when you due for testing....or whens AF due you in 2WW now arent ya? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

2nd Novemeber Cabbage. Although you just know I'll have quite a collection of sticks that I've Peed on by then :rofl: x


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hopes I do believe it is because your temps are so elevated prior to suspected O. Is it your first cycle charting and do you take at the same time, keep your room a similar temp etc etc? x

No I only decided to temp for this cycle because I wanted to make sure that I do actually O. It doesnt matter to me if my cycle lengths vary a little or if my O day varies, etc, I was just worried that maybe I'm wasting my time and somethings wrong and I don't O. So thats my concern. As for temps in the room, etc.. We keep everything pretty constant and I always take my temp at 5am.


----------



## poppy666

Oh knocking me off temping now..... dunno :dohh: If i just do it every other day ( if poss) n use OPKs i be ok wont i guys? taking the Soy will sort if im not ovulating Oooooooooooo pickle x

May take pregnacare conception too :coffee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

It looks like it took a long while for your hormones to settle down after af, have you tried leaving the temps in but clicking the disregard button for them ones at the begining?

Hoping you get a clearer picture soon hun, but there really is no sure fire way of knowing at this stage x


----------



## babydream

Hey girls, at work on my phone...

Poppy, I put a thread out about cb digi ov sticks. I've been using them too and a lady replied saying that we can buy only the sticks and use the stickholder again and again! Apparently at any chemist! So I'll look for them. I also use 'first vue' ov strips from wilkinson. 5/pack for £2.49


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Poppy, you should def temp everyday hun especially around O time, but i assure you its very easy lol x


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Hey girls, at work on my phone...
> 
> Poppy, I put a thread out about cb digi ov sticks. I've been using them too and a lady replied saying that we can buy only the sticks and use the stickholder again and again! Apparently at any chemist! So I'll look for them. I also use 'first vue' ov strips from wilkinson. 5/pack for £2.49

Thanks sweetie i will look tomorrow, so once you get your smiley face on monitor do you use the first vue after to detect ov?


Tink thanks im just getting edgy reading others struggling. I mean ive got alsorts going on, soy, preseed, softcups... dragging my dh home every other day if im lucky & trying to enjoy :sex::sex::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

thats why i wont try temping,too much hastle, youll end up too stressed and it will feck about with O, well thats what i think anywho....not long until testing tink!a week n half, wow i wish i was at that point inmy cycle again! nevermind CD5 it is for me...im not testing until 15th! ages awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay getting tired, might have dissappear soon.....*yawn*


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> It looks like it took a long while for your hormones to settle down after af, have you tried leaving the temps in but clicking the disregard button for them ones at the begining?
> 
> Hoping you get a clearer picture soon hun, but there really is no sure fire way of knowing at this stage x

Just got done playing with FF. If I disregard the beginning temps (anything above 97.9) then FF thinks O day is CD19 and coverline would be 97.1. That is strange and not what I would be thinking at all.


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, at work on my phone...
> 
> Poppy, I put a thread out about cb digi ov sticks. I've been using them too and a lady replied saying that we can buy only the sticks and use the stickholder again and again! Apparently at any chemist! So I'll look for them. I also use 'first vue' ov strips from wilkinson. 5/pack for £2.49
> 
> Thanks sweetie i will look tomorrow, so once you get your smiley face on monitor do you use the first vue after to detect ov?
> 
> 
> Tink thanks im just getting edgy reading others struggling. I mean ive got alsorts going on, soy, preseed, softcups... dragging my dh home every other day if im lucky & trying to enjoy :sex::sex::rofl:Click to expand...

No poppy, I used the fv strips after I finished all 7 sticks from cb digi and couldn't afford to buy another 7pack for nearly £20. I never bloody got a smiley face!


----------



## mothercabbage

ok im off night all, chat soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Will look tomorrow and see how much those digi sticks are :hugs: going to test earlier incase i ov early on the Soy x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ok im off night all, chat soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Night MC sleep well :kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

OK I officially am SO TIRED OF TRACKING THIS SHIT. I decided to randomly use an opk. Right now. And got a line twice as dark as the control line. wtf? No way? I have NEVER seen anything like that before? Anyone want pics??


----------



## poppy666

:happydance::happydance: yep pics please, ohhh wheres MC gone im not clued up on strips lol x


----------



## FLGAL82

Hey ladies I have not been on here in 2 to 3 days.I thought I started my period on the 19th because I had light bleeding and then it stopped and it is brown discharge now.TMI SORRY so I had some cramping with 1 day of being on my period I thought I was totally out this month until my dr did a pregnancy test and said your PREGNANT :bfp::bfp::bfp: I wish I knew how to upload it.So I went for blood work asap and I go again Monday I pray my numbers double.Please pray for me I want this so bad!!!!Thank you I just wanted to share this with yall


----------



## LEW32

Yes.... pics PLEASE Hope! I used OPKs, so I should be able to give you my opinion on this at least!


----------



## Hopes314

OPK. my line is the one on the left. Right line is control. CD21. what the hell?
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1765.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LEW32

:yipee::wohoo::wohoo::headspin:Congratulations FLGAL!!!!:happydance:

That is so exciting!!

Would love to see a pic....!

Care to share any of your secrets with us? What did you do this cycle?


----------



## Hopes314

in person the left line is way way darker than right. this has never occured before? hm


----------



## Hopes314

WHOO congrats FLGAL!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

FLGAL82 said:


> Hey ladies I have not been on here in 2 to 3 days.I thought I started my period on the 19th because I had light bleeding and then it stopped and it is brown discharge now.TMI SORRY so I had some cramping with 1 day of being on my period I thought I was totally out this month until my dr did a pregnancy test and said your PREGNANT :bfp::bfp::bfp: I wish I knew how to upload it.So I went for blood work asap and I go again Monday I pray my numbers double.Please pray for me I want this so bad!!!!Thank you I just wanted to share this with yall

:yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:*OMG WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO CONGRATULATIONS SWEETIE*​:yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## LEW32

Hopes314 said:


> OPK. my line is the one on the left. Right line is control. CD21. what the hell?

WOW Hope...that is a definite positive. Have you been using the OPKs at all this cycle? Do you have any more?

I would say if you can, use them for the next few days...I think you are due to O, but you should make sure that it goes back to faint. 
I would get busy tonight!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> OPK. my line is the one on the left. Right line is control. CD21. what the hell?

That is a fab line Hope :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Forgot to ask Hope what OPKs are them? x


----------



## Hopes314

LEW32 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> OPK. my line is the one on the left. Right line is control. CD21. what the hell?
> 
> WOW Hope...that is a definite positive. Have you been using the OPKs at all this cycle? Do you have any more?
> 
> I would say if you can, use them for the next few days...I think you are due to O, but you should make sure that it goes back to faint.
> I would get busy tonight!!!!!!Click to expand...

I randomly did an OPK not yesterday but the day before and it was like no line at all. I didn't do it expecting anything, just felt lost with all of this so I decided to pee on something?


----------



## poppy666

FLGAL82 said:


> Hey ladies I have not been on here in 2 to 3 days.I thought I started my period on the 19th because I had light bleeding and then it stopped and it is brown discharge now.TMI SORRY so I had some cramping with 1 day of being on my period I thought I was totally out this month until my dr did a pregnancy test and said your PREGNANT :bfp::bfp::bfp: I wish I knew how to upload it.So I went for blood work asap and I go again Monday I pray my numbers double.Please pray for me I want this so bad!!!!Thank you I just wanted to share this with yall

Yes FLGAL82 share some info with us pleaseeeeeeeeeeee..... we need to know :haha::hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Maybe you will O tomorrow.... you and OH must be tired...but I would get another session of :sex: in tonight just in case. 
Test again tomorrow- test around this time - not in the morning....


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Forgot to ask Hope what OPKs are them? x

They are.. Dollar General brand OPKs. Cheapies. You guys dont have dollar generals huh? lol


----------



## FLGAL82

LEW32 said:


> :yipee::wohoo::wohoo::headspin:Congratulations FLGAL!!!!:happydance:
> 
> That is so exciting!!
> 
> Would love to see a pic....!
> 
> Care to share any of your secrets with us? What did you do this cycle?

I used opks for the first time and I was put on birth control 3 month before trying and my doc put me on metformin.I am scared because I AM HAVING CRAMPS OFF AND ON.


----------



## poppy666

FLGAL82 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee::wohoo::wohoo::headspin:Congratulations FLGAL!!!!:happydance:
> 
> That is so exciting!!
> 
> Would love to see a pic....!
> 
> Care to share any of your secrets with us? What did you do this cycle?
> 
> I used opks for the first time and I was put on birth control 3 month before trying and my doc put me on metformin.I am scared because I AM HAVING CRAMPS OFF AND ON.Click to expand...

Try not to be scared :hugs: you will get cramps like af is coming, think everyone whos been pregnant gets them x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Flagal................SOOOOOOOOO MASSSSIVLY PLEEEEEEEEEEEASED HONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO! XXXXXXXXXXXXX!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxx!!!!!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi lovely ladies!!! Spent a good hour catching up with all the posts! 

China and Poppy - Sorry AF got ya! :hugs: We're all in for a mother of a cycle this time (read BFPs all over the place :D) .... let's all together huff puff and blow the evil witch away!

Babydream... your symptoms sound promising. Good luck and fingers crossed to you and everybody else that's testing in the next few days!

Hopes.... how completely coincidental you just randomly decided to OPK and it turned up such a strong positive!!! Wow .. shag away girl!!! :D

CONGRATULATIONS FLGAL! Ever so happy for you!!! Here's wishing you a healthy and comfy pregnancy!

I agree temping can be a bit of a pain and the temps can be quite arbitrary actually.... I found some digital thermometers function more reliably than others. I was using a Vicks fever thermo last cycle and this time I temped using that and a BBT specific Basal body temp thermo from Walgreens (drugstore in the US). I find the Walgreens one does MUCH better, doesn't jump all over the place... although it always gives me readings that are a whole degree farenheit lower than the fever thermo's reading. Dunno why that is but I'm sticking to this BBT thermometer this cycle.

Hopes - I agree with Tink... when I temp during my AF days I find that my temps are still rather high and take a few days to really come down to a good baseline... I read in a book that it's because of some residual progesterone still hanging around in the body....

To all those I missed, hope ya'll are having a good day or are off to bed, either :sex: like crazy or else stocking up on sleep for upcoming :sex: 

:flower::flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes honey, thats a very positive OPK hun!!!!!!!! perfectly normal, you got a great surge going on there. You will ovulate anytime in the next 24-36 hours!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## FLGAL82

poppy666 said:


> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee::wohoo::wohoo::headspin:Congratulations FLGAL!!!!:happydance:
> 
> That is so exciting!!
> 
> Would love to see a pic....!
> 
> Care to share any of your secrets with us? What did you do this cycle?
> 
> I used opks for the first time and I was put on birth control 3 month before trying and my doc put me on metformin.I am scared because I AM HAVING CRAMPS OFF AND ON.Click to expand...
> 
> Try not to be scared :hugs: you will get cramps like af is coming, think everyone whos been pregnant gets them xClick to expand...

Thanks!I am scared because I had light bleeding on the 19th so I thought af was here then it went away so thats why I didn't think I was pg.I wish I had picture of my face when my ob told me I was pg I was standing there when they did the test and she was like it looks like a line do you wanna look and I was like umm no cause I know I am not pregnant finally she showed me and said it is a :bfp: I started to cry right away I was in shock.


----------



## poppy666

FLGAL82 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee::wohoo::wohoo::headspin:Congratulations FLGAL!!!!:happydance:
> 
> That is so exciting!!
> 
> Would love to see a pic....!
> 
> Care to share any of your secrets with us? What did you do this cycle?
> 
> I used opks for the first time and I was put on birth control 3 month before trying and my doc put me on metformin.I am scared because I AM HAVING CRAMPS OFF AND ON.Click to expand...
> 
> Try not to be scared :hugs: you will get cramps like af is coming, think everyone whos been pregnant gets them xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks!I am scared because I had light bleeding on the 19th so I thought af was here then it went away so thats why I didn't think I was pg.I wish I had picture of my face when my ob told me I was pg I was standing there when they did the test and she was like it looks like a line do you wanna look and I was like umm no cause I know I am not pregnant finally she showed me and said it is a :bfp: I started to cry right away I was in shock.Click to expand...

Awwww bless sweetie :hug: Im sure a lot of women have had some bleeding be it a little through pregnancy, you just need to try relax ( i know its hard) YOUR PREGNANT!!! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> Hi lovely ladies!!! Spent a good hour catching up with all the posts!
> 
> China and Poppy - Sorry AF got ya! :hugs: We're all in for a mother of a cycle this time (read BFPs all over the place :D) .... let's all together huff puff and blow the evil witch away!
> 
> Babydream... your symptoms sound promising. Good luck and fingers crossed to you and everybody else that's testing in the next few days!
> 
> Hopes.... how completely coincidental you just randomly decided to OPK and it turned up such a strong positive!!! Wow .. shag away girl!!! :D
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS FLGAL! Ever so happy for you!!! Here's wishing you a healthy and comfy pregnancy!
> 
> I agree temping can be a bit of a pain and the temps can be quite arbitrary actually.... I found some digital thermometers function more reliably than others. I was using a Vicks fever thermo last cycle and this time I temped using that and a BBT specific Basal body temp thermo from Walgreens (drugstore in the US). I find the Walgreens one does MUCH better, doesn't jump all over the place... although it always gives me readings that are a whole degree farenheit lower than the fever thermo's reading. Dunno why that is but I'm sticking to this BBT thermometer this cycle.
> 
> Hopes - I agree with Tink... when I temp during my AF days I find that my temps are still rather high and take a few days to really come down to a good baseline... I read in a book that it's because of some residual progesterone still hanging around in the body....
> 
> To all those I missed, hope ya'll are having a good day or are off to bed, either :sex: like crazy or else stocking up on sleep for upcoming :sex:
> 
> :flower::flower:

Thanks ladybeautiful :flower: Im just getting ready to go to bed now, did giggle with your comment to Hope " Hopes.... how completely coincidental you just randomly decided to OPK and it turned up such a strong positive!!! Wow .. shag away girl!!! :D ":haha:


----------



## FLGAL82

poppy666 said:


> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee::wohoo::wohoo::headspin:Congratulations FLGAL!!!!:happydance:
> 
> That is so exciting!!
> 
> Would love to see a pic....!
> 
> Care to share any of your secrets with us? What did you do this cycle?
> 
> I used opks for the first time and I was put on birth control 3 month before trying and my doc put me on metformin.I am scared because I AM HAVING CRAMPS OFF AND ON.Click to expand...
> 
> Try not to be scared :hugs: you will get cramps like af is coming, think everyone whos been pregnant gets them xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks!I am scared because I had light bleeding on the 19th so I thought af was here then it went away so thats why I didn't think I was pg.I wish I had picture of my face when my ob told me I was pg I was standing there when they did the test and she was like it looks like a line do you wanna look and I was like umm no cause I know I am not pregnant finally she showed me and said it is a :bfp: I started to cry right away I was in shock.Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww bless sweetie :hug: Im sure a lot of women have had some bleeding be it a little through pregnancy, you just need to try relax ( i know its hard) YOUR PREGNANT!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you sooo much.I have put it in God's hands and praying I have a high number tomorrow and it doubles on Monday.


----------



## Hopes314

All this excitement whoo lol


----------



## ladybeautiful

Ok just changed my signature to reflect FLGAL's great news (hope that's okay FLGAL?). Feels so great to have more n more BFP flashing signs on here!!!!

*GO DING DONGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:thumbup::happydance::flower:


----------



## FLGAL82

ladybeautiful said:


> Ok just changed my signature to reflect FLGAL's great news (hope that's okay FLGAL?). Feels so great to have more n more BFP flashing signs on here!!!!
> 
> *GO DING DONGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> :thumbup::happydance::flower:

yes mam thank you!I will let you girls not what my hcg number is tomorrow.I guess I wont be excited until monday when I do the second hcg test.Lot's of prayers tonight and for everyone else.<3


----------



## babydream

Huge huge congrats flgal!!!! So pleased for you! Wohoooooooo!!!


----------



## FLGAL82

babydream said:


> huge huge congrats flgal!!!! So pleased for you! Wohoooooooo!!!

thank you thank you!


----------



## pk2of8

very happy for you FLGAL :happydance: yay!!! will say some prayers for you too sweetie, that it's a sticky bean! :hugs:

just wanted to pop on real quick, but we gotta go eat dinner...a little later than usual for us. i may not get on til late tomorrow girls b/c of work. UGH. i flippin' hate fridays now. :wacko:

anyways, kids will be with their bio father this weekend, so dh and i should be able to have some drinks and relax, but we have to go to SC too as his bro is getting married. still should be nice. 

hopes hun, i was gonna say that your chart looks like ov on cd 11 or cd 17 but maybe it's all wrong and you'll be ov'ing tmw!!! :happydance: thank goodness you checked!!! lol it's either a late Ov or an early bfp?????? you can get bfp on an opk if it shows up darker than the control line, similar as if you would be checking for ov. but i think in general it's not recommended b/c opk's are not as sensitive as hpt, so generally takes longer for bfp for pg to show up. 

poppy, you'll get the hang of temping hun. like the girls were saying...it's really not hard once you do it. i decided to get the vip membership on ff for 1 year. figured it couldn't hurt and it was only $40 i think so not bad. i got a special or something i think. anyway, i am very glad i did, b/c i MUCH prefer the extra interpretations and analyzing that it gives me. 

i talked to dh about the soy, and he wants to wait on trying that, but i'm waffling again....arrrggghhh!!! i don't know!!!!!!! :dohh: i'll read some more of that post and decide tonight. if i don't start it tonight, then i won't do it this cycle, b/c i don't want to do it later than a cd3-7 time frame. 

well i better run before dh gets ticked at me for not being in there for dinner!!! :wacko: :hugs: i'll be back on later sweeties! :kiss:

oh ps: babydream, what was your first language then? i'm just curious sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

oi oi oi shaggers xxxxxx


----------



## eesoja81

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: evening all, hows things tonight? im ok tonight the :witch: has fecked off and im on grapefruit juice, YAK!!!! feck its gross but supposed to help with EWCM, so worth a shot...so, you girls been chatting heaps today had a load to read so here we go with some replies.....
> @POPPY..:hug: :kiss: and GL for next cycle...fecking witch!! so surprised to see/read she got ya! i swore io saw a line on ya test, well thats me and you with 2 lines on tests and then AF to follow?! weird...also i 4get why you wrote "head cabbaged" but im taking this as a compliment!!!!(post No4918 on page 492) :haha:
> @BABYDREAM aww bless ya for helping with that little lost kitty, well thats your good deed for the day, maybe karma will pay you back when you test tomorrow, FX for ya girl!!!!!:dust:
> @CHINA:hug: for that bitch getting ya! xx
> @DAMITA GL with that test Sunday :dust: xx
> @EESOJA is your ticker right 13DPO? why you not tested? or have you and i missed it :dust: x
> @PK RE:heading of thread: i think when peoples :witch: have gone maybe put their new testing date on??? if you do that mine is 15th NOV and my AF stopped now too.i think most people on the thread who still post have either bfp, af or are testing in next few days so if you not already done it whilst i was catching up on 100000000 pages of posts, maybe change the title after the weekend????
> so i think thats me done for now.....hows every1 tonight? you pissed yet poppy?:wine: xxxxxx

tested yesterday and bfn :cry:


----------



## LEW32

Aww...sorry eesoja :hugs:

When is :af: due? You are not out yet though!


----------



## eesoja81

Nobody's on right now, but I just wanted to check in!
FLGAL...WOWOWOWOWOWOW! Congrats-I had a good feeling about you!!!
PK-ahhh, SC, I'm so jealous. I was in Hilton Head about a month and a half ago-been going my whole life! Have fun at the wedding!
Poppy-Let me know if you feel any side effects from the soy-I didn't have any right when I took it. 
China and Hopes-you ladies were talking about prenatals, right? The one a day mentioned, I agree, are a good choice. However, Target makes the generic version of them, exactly the same ingredients, but a bit cheaper!
Phoebe-good luck at the dr. fri. am-be strong and hang in there:flower:
Hope everyone else is doing ok!

SOOO...this afternoon I got REALLY strong cramping that has since subsided a bit, accompanied by pinkish spotting. I am 99.9% sure it's AF teasing me til tomorrow, but no heavy flow yet. I will update in the am. I am NOT holding out any hope, and am SOO UPSET that I MIGHT even drink CAFFEINATED COFFEE!!!:coffee::cry::coffee::cry:


----------



## eesoja81

LEW32 said:


> Aww...sorry eesoja :hugs:
> 
> When is :af: due? You are not out yet though!

It's due Sat., but after the spotting today, I'm pretty sure I'm out. Oh, well, off to another cycle! I'm def. doing the soy again, just moving it up to CD 3-7, doing OPK's 2x/day, and have gotten DH to COMMIT to BD every other day, and every day @ O.

How are you tonight?


----------



## LEW32

Doing ok....the waiting is a killer...although I am way less obsessive during the start of my cycle than in the 2WW.

FX that the spotting stops...could it be IB? Do you normally spot before AF?


----------



## eesoja81

LEW32 said:


> Doing ok....the waiting is a killer...although I am way less obsessive during the start of my cycle than in the 2WW.
> 
> FX that the spotting stops...could it be IB? Do you normally spot before AF?

I never spot, coincidentally, usually starts with a pretty good flow. I am trying to take it w/a grain of salt though, since my entire cycle has been a bit different. I had IB w/DD, which was now like 5 years ago, and I remember cramping like AF and pink spotting when I wiped for 1 day, but I truly thought it was just a really weird period, and was working a ton, so DEF. wasn't over-analyzing like I am now. 

I'm the same as you in the beginning-WAY more relaxed the first 10 days or so of my cycle, then I get really nervous that I'll miss the 'perfect' BDing day, or something! How's your DH w/the whole TTC thing?


----------



## loveybear1

Hello Poppy666 how have you been? I have not been on this board for a while. How are you feeling? I just tried again. I used the pre-seed this time. My ovulatory week was from the 16th. to the 19th. according to Kaiser Permanente's Ovulation Calendar. My husband and I bedded from the 16th. to the 20th. every morning so this gave him 24 hours break each time. I used the Answer OPK and tested positive on the 19th. and 
20th. but felt like I ovulated on the 18th in the evening. (I had heavy pain on right ovary) so I don't know for sure which day I actually ovulated and if I had a POS. OPK on the 19th, doesn't that mean I won't ovulate until a day or so later? These things drive me nuts. Anyways, I We did it two days before predicted ovulation, the day of (19th highest fertility) and one day after according to Kaiser so now I am just hoping I did it right. OKAY I will shut up now. If anyone on this site knows how this works and if I did it right, please let me know.

Thanks so much and baby dust!


----------



## eesoja81

loveybear1 said:


> Hello Poppy666 how have you been? I have not been on this board for a while. How are you feeling? I just tried again. I used the pre-seed this time. My ovulatory week was from the 16th. to the 19th. according to Kaiser Permanente's Ovulation Calendar. My husband and I bedded from the 16th. to the 20th. every morning so this gave him 24 hours break each time. I used the Answer OPK and tested positive on the 19th. and
> 20th. but felt like I ovulated on the 18th in the evening. (I had heavy pain on right ovary) so I don't know for sure which day I actually ovulated and if I had a POS. OPK on the 19th, doesn't that mean I won't ovulate until a day or so later? These things drive me nuts. Anyways, I We did it two days before predicted ovulation, the day of (19th highest fertility) and one day after according to Kaiser so now I am just hoping I did it right. OKAY I will shut up now. If anyone on this site knows how this works and if I did it right, please let me know.
> 
> 
> Hi, there! It sounds like you covered your BDing bases-if you O'd the 18th, you're covered, and even if you O'd like the 21st (based on the pos. OPK on the 19th), you'd still have plenty of :spermy: from the prior few BD's. I'd say that going by the OPK is the better bet than the Kaiser Calendar, unless you temp daily and that's included, but some of the other girls who temp would help you better in that aspect. Best of luck to you and :dust:


----------



## LEW32

This is only our second cycle...I have tried to keep OH out of the loop with my obsessing and analyzing and researching... he's not like that.

Although a friend of ours just annouced they were preggers and he told me his friend said they :sex: every day...so he might be open to doing it as much as I want :rofl:


----------



## eesoja81

ok, weird...that whole paragraph did not go blue, even though I hit the quote button??? Weird-sorry loveybear1. It's obviously a quote from your post then my reply:wacko:


----------



## LEW32

welcome loveybear! Sounds like you have your bases covered - I agree with eesoja. 
Try not to stress to much!


----------



## eesoja81

LEW32 said:


> This is only our second cycle...I have tried to keep OH out of the loop with my obsessing and analyzing and researching... he's not like that.
> 
> Although a friend of ours just annouced they were preggers and he told me his friend said they :sex: every day...so he might be open to doing it as much as I want :rofl:

Hey, if he'll do everyday, take it!!! I have been kind of keeping mine out of the loop, also. I asked him if he wanted to be involved, and he really doesn't. He likes having the 'easy part' and I don't mind doing the work, so, works out well.
He asked me tonight if I thought I was preg (he's out of town, so over the phone) and I said no, and it was the 1st time in 6 months of TTC that he truly sounded as disappointed as me. Gosh, we want this so bad. All of us girls are so lucky to have this board to communicate on. It really does make things easier, you know?


----------



## LEW32

Aww :hugs: eesoja! Its tough when you want something so bad and feel like its out of your control a bit.

My OH thought he "got it on the first try' LOL! He is clueless and guess just thought it would take 1 shot, which I guess it does sometimes....

He is now making some demands...he wants 'outfits' :rofl: You would think he would just be happy to be getting it more often!

I did leave the bnb board open by accident once and he saw it...he came to me and said- you know, if you want to talk to me about TTC, you can...you don't need strangers on a board.
I got a bit upset because I felt my privacy was invaded a bit....but at that same time it was very sweet for him to say that...


----------



## LEW32

But he doesn't realize how nice it is to talk to you girls- we can all relate to each other....and discuss our womanly issues....he would not know what to say!


----------



## eesoja81

LEW32 said:


> But he doesn't realize how nice it is to talk to you girls- we can all relate to each other....and discuss our womanly issues....he would not know what to say!

Absolutely-it's just, different. Mine thinks the one shot thing, too. He's like, "so, Mia was just luck, since we weren't trying, we just happened to do it on the right day," and I was like "YES-EXACTLY!" 

Outfits-hell yeah-there are far worse demands, right? I need to make a stop at VS myself!


----------



## LEW32

Very true...just not one for outfits...maybe I need to make a run out.
:af: is outta here...so will have to start getting in BD mode!


----------



## LEW32

oh and love the name Mia- so cute!


----------



## eesoja81

I'm off to bed, ladies. I will update the status of my 'flow' in the am, as I'm sure everyone will be on the edge of their seats (JUST KIDDING)!!!

Have a great night, and I just re-read the 1st page-off to better and brighter days ahead!! (thx, for that, pk:flower:)


----------



## LEW32

Night!


----------



## babydream

Aw lew and essoja, I enjoyed reading your conversation...good luck essoja!! 

My oh thought it's a one shot too but realised he was so wrong. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well, I am here bright and early. I await Babydreams test, and any other news from my lovely Ding Dongs! Right just gonna catch up on the nights posts x


----------



## babydream

It's a bfn :(((


----------



## coral11680

morning girls , just jumped on to try to catch up a bit, so many posts to read:wacko:

Sorry Babydreams:hugs:

Gotta go dry my hair and get kids ready for school be on later!


----------



## Damita

aww sorry babydream :hugs: :hugs:

No cramps down this end, just a dream about pregnancy tests (odd) which was positive, hip and back pain..


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww babydream :hugs: your still very early right? So you must keep up the PMA honey. Sorry, had to go get some stuff done. xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

If you don't come back on till later, I hope you get on ok at the Doctors honey. Hope your keeping that PMA up x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coral :wave: Morning Damita :wave: x


----------



## babydream

Morning all, sorry for the short post earlier, I had to do it quickly before I left work and had wifi. 

Thanks girls, I am gutted I felt positive about it. I just want something to happen either af or bfp but I hate this limbo! I'm off to the gp now see you soon. Xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hope it goes well, its still early days for you as we worked out hun, so try not to pay too much significance to it. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## KristyHart

Morning all..

My line manager is out of the office today so I snuk on to read the posts......didn't expect to see 5 extra pages :dohh:

Anyway 2dpo now wooooooo wooooo :happydance::happydance:

Congrats on the BFP :thumbup::thumbup:

How is everyone feeling? I went badminton lastnight and didnt wanna jump for the cock...had tooo much lately :haha: We didn't dtd lastnight but got it in this morning just for safe measures. My CBFM went down to High today after 2 peaks and my temp went up so I am sure my O is over. Now just to sit and wait.

My sister had a bleed night before last at 7 weeks pregnant. She is having a scan today to make sure all is ok :hugs::hugs:love my sister xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Kristy i hope your sister is okay hun, wish her well. 

I just got back, the doctor kept pushing my tummy so hard i'm glad i emptied my bladder beforehand:blush:. She's not sure what it is, could feel my tummy hard in the middle and soft on the left when standing up but not much when i lay down, it all seems to sink in. She sent a request to our local hospital radiology for an abdo-pelvis scan so i have to wait for the appointment letter. 

Any opinion Nurse Tink???? :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol @Nurse Tink. Well it all depends on what exactly is protruding hun, so yes could still be some kind of hernia, only the scan will be able to tell. Try not to worry too much, these things happen! I don't want to guess too much, I'm sure the doc felt the same. :hugs:

Kristy :rofl: at jumping for the cock :rofl: 

Me and DH had a sleepy spooning session last night ;)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and P.S let us know how your sister gets on! x


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> Morning all, sorry for the short post earlier, I had to do it quickly before I left work and had wifi.
> 
> Thanks girls, I am gutted I felt positive about it. I just want something to happen either af or bfp but I hate this limbo! I'm off to the gp now see you soon. Xxxxxx

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

loveybear1 said:


> Hello Poppy666 how have you been? I have not been on this board for a while. How are you feeling? I just tried again. I used the pre-seed this time. My ovulatory week was from the 16th. to the 19th. according to Kaiser Permanente's Ovulation Calendar. My husband and I bedded from the 16th. to the 20th. every morning so this gave him 24 hours break each time. I used the Answer OPK and tested positive on the 19th. and
> 20th. but felt like I ovulated on the 18th in the evening. (I had heavy pain on right ovary) so I don't know for sure which day I actually ovulated and if I had a POS. OPK on the 19th, doesn't that mean I won't ovulate until a day or so later? These things drive me nuts. Anyways, I We did it two days before predicted ovulation, the day of (19th highest fertility) and one day after according to Kaiser so now I am just hoping I did it right. OKAY I will shut up now. If anyone on this site knows how this works and if I did it right, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks so much and baby dust!

Hello sweetie :flower: where you been missed you :hugs:

Yeah im good thank you :witch: got me yesterday so off on a serious mission this month :haha: im taking no prisoners :rofl:

Sounds like you got everything covered like the lovely ladies said :kiss: Are you using the clearblue digi ov monitor? If so once you get your smiley face ( LH Surge detected) 12-36 hrs to ovulation sweetie x


Babydream thinking of you today :hugs: & good morning to all my other lovely ding dongs.... That damn :witch: is giving me the pains from fecking hell today even feel sick :cry:. Regarding the Soy do you think it a good idea to take the 4 tablets spaced through the day or all at once tonight? Im thinking it shouldnt matter, but what do you all think? x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave: congrats on the :bfp: FLGAL :happydance::headspin::wohoo::happydance::yipee:
sorry at the :bfn: babydream...its not over until the :witch: comes though! :hug:
i was thinking maybe that soooooo positive OPK may well be an early :bfp: for preggo....keep using OPK and update with pics pls!!! GL and if it is O get to it!!:sex: LOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hi MC! hows you? Yes I thought the same laying in bed last night at Hopes OPK, forgot to mention it this morning. So hopes? whats the news? x


----------



## KristyHart

OH MY GOD...........

Everything is well with my sisters scan after her bleed. Infact its double well... She is having TWINS :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Damita

wow twins :)

and congrats to the lady with the :bfp: woohoo


----------



## KristyHart

I know wow indeed...Being 37 and her first child was with IVF, she wasn't even expecting one so quickly letalone 2. Bless her wow :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh I'm so made up for her Kristy, thats amazing. It really gives me hope too, What a fab early Christmas present! x


----------



## coral11680

FLGAL congrats on your BFP!:happydance::happydance:

Kristy excellent news for your sister! instant family!:happydance:

Poppy, am so shocked that AF came, I was sure it was a bfp, so sorry:hugs: still you'll be shagging into November with us now!!:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!! how jelous am i ........wow congrats to your sister :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hi MC! hows you? Yes I thought the same laying in bed last night at Hopes OPK, forgot to mention it this morning. So hopes? whats the news? x

im ok today, tired, connor was a pain last night, i think he was awake more than asleep! :sleep: may have an afternoon doze when connor goes off xx


----------



## KristyHart

mothercabbage said:


> TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!! how jelous am i ........wow congrats to your sister :happydance: xxxxxx


I know tell me about it. We are having a girlie night and its going to be so hard talking about her twins and me not even having one in the oven :dohh:

I wish I was further along the dpo


----------



## eesoja81

morning, ladies!
Kristy-wow-glad your sister is ok, and congrats to her for twins! Many of us on her who are jealous!
Damita-g/l at the dr.! No worries!:flower:
babydream-sorry to have missed you last night, and sorry @ the BFN, everyone else is right-not over yet, my dear!
MC-sorry about the rough night minus sleep! enjoy your nappy today :winkwink:

Well, as for little ol' me, I'm def. going to say AF is here. It's not as heavy as usual, but it's here. I'm ok with it, I feel good about the soy, and happy that I'm 99% sure I ovulated, so I can at least be in the running this cycle!


----------



## FLGAL82

Okay I called my doctor and they said my hcg was in the 300 range they said it's low but it is also early.I should be 3 or 4 weeks along based on the numbers.So know I wait till monday.This is going to be a long wait,but I waited long enough for this so lot's of prayer's I am so scared.


----------



## eesoja81

FLGAL82 said:


> Okay I called my doctor and they said my hcg was in the 300 range they said it's low but it is also early.I should be 3 or 4 weeks along based on the numbers.So know I wait till monday.This is going to be a long wait,but I waited long enough for this so lot's of prayer's I am so scared.

Excellent! We're all here for you! Hang in there :flower:


----------



## babydream

Hi all, had a good nap to catch up on sleep after last night. 

Kristy, i'm so so happy for your sis but awfully jealous too!!!

MC, i think you need a nap too hun 

Essoja, sorry af got you too babe, but if it's not as strong as usual...

Damita, 2days wohoooo, get ready for your bfp girl!!

Poppy how are you hun, the witch is causing you pain?? Kick her ass!!!

I know i'm not out yet but i have a feeling the witch will come later this month. The stupid biatch!! I'm gonna try not to read too much into the symptoms and just wait for her. I had months when i had all the pg symptoms and nothing happened.

Oh PK, my first language is Hungarian. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eesoja81

babydream said:


> Hi all, had a good nap to catch up on sleep after last night.
> 
> Kristy, i'm so so happy for your sis but awfully jealous too!!!
> 
> MC, i think you need a nap too hun
> 
> Essoja, sorry af got you too babe, but if it's not as strong as usual...
> 
> Damita, 2days wohoooo, get ready for your bfp girl!!
> 
> Poppy how are you hun, the witch is causing you pain?? Kick her ass!!!
> 
> I know i'm not out yet but i have a feeling the witch will come later this month. The stupid biatch!! I'm gonna try not to read too much into the symptoms and just wait for her. I had months when i had all the pg symptoms and nothing happened.
> 
> Oh PK, my first language is Hungarian.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx

No, it's here. I didn't jump to conclusions yesterday, b/c it started out so light and pink, but it's def. here now. :cry: Oh well!

Good for you w/trying not to sx/spot. We all TRY to do it!:haha:
Hungarian? That's cool!


----------



## eesoja81

Have a great day, everyone! FX for the rest of you ladies testing tomorrow or later. I'm off to work. Love and:dust:


----------



## FLGAL82

eesoja81 said:


> Have a great day, everyone! FX for the rest of you ladies testing tomorrow or later. I'm off to work. Love and:dust:

You have a great day as well.I am sorry about af.Have a wonderful weekend everyone.


----------



## Hopes314

OK ladies, so before I read your comments I started thinking too that it was silly to have suchh a dark positive OPK, and I started thinking maybe its a BFP. But then late lateee last night I woke up having af-like pains, but more sharp and less pressure-y (not a word, i know lol) and I've never felt O pains before, but I was assuming thats what it was. But then it became a two sided pain, not both sides at the same time really but on and off pains. And I heard O pain is something you only feel on one side? I don't know, I never feel O. So anyway, I decided to just try to chill and wait until about 7pm today when I'm due for another OPK, and I'll see from there, because obviously if its lighter at all then no BFP. I have one FRER left and I've made it a point not to buy any more because I know I will just pee on everything lol. And I would certainly feel silly for wasting it if it was a huge BFN and I really am just Oing. This morning all the cramping/pains are gone and everything feels just normal. My temp this am was .1 degree F lower than yesterday, so that says nothing either. On a more positive note husband and I got in a second :sex: session last night and then inserted a softcup. And of course we will go again today :) ... and tomorrow!


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> morning, ladies!
> Kristy-wow-glad your sister is ok, and congrats to her for twins! Many of us on her who are jealous!
> Damita-g/l at the dr.! No worries!:flower:
> babydream-sorry to have missed you last night, and sorry @ the BFN, everyone else is right-not over yet, my dear!
> MC-sorry about the rough night minus sleep! enjoy your nappy today :winkwink:
> 
> Well, as for little ol' me, I'm def. going to say AF is here. It's not as heavy as usual, but it's here. I'm ok with it, I feel good about the soy, and happy that I'm 99% sure I ovulated, so I can at least be in the running this cycle!

Hey eesoja81 big :hugs: hope your ok :kiss:
Babydream FX your not out yet sweetie x

Hope everyone else is good? Ive just taken 80mg Soy will take other 80mg later :happydance: bit scary but done it now lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

where is everyone???? hope it works for ya poppy!!!! xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

FLGAL82 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> Have a great day, everyone! FX for the rest of you ladies testing tomorrow or later. I'm off to work. Love and:dust:
> 
> You have a great day as well.I am sorry about af.Have a wonderful weekend everyone.Click to expand...

:hug:eesoja! fecking :witch: we'll ban her next month! xx:kiss::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so ive got the whole thread to myself im gonna have a party!! :drunk: :wine: :headspin::happydance: :happydance::cake::brat::hi::dance::rofl::yipee::serenade::friends::brat::happydance::drunk: :yellowcard: :wine::wohoo::wohoo::lolly::loopy::wave::holly::bunny::wine::beer::hissy::rofl::awww::yipee: :serenade: :brat::cake::happydance::haha:


----------



## Hopes314

:bunny:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> where is everyone???? hope it works for ya poppy!!!! xxx

MC i shit myself taking 1st half today lmao, but thought they wont harm me so i be ok xx


----------



## mothercabbage

why you scared? twins? lol x


----------



## Damita

oooh twins!!!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> why you scared? twins? lol x

Think more because im actually taking something orally to try concieve & dont know very much about it pmsl you know what i mean :haha: Oh and id love twins so bring it on lol xx


----------



## mothercabbage

yeah me too, id love twins dont know how id cope though..lol..so hows everyone tonight? ive got a massive headache and bored silly!


----------



## coral11680

Hi cabbage I'm here:hi::hi::friends:

, pretty bored actually, kids watching chitty chitty bang bang, I think I might make myself a cuppa


----------



## Regalpeas

*Natalies*:yipee:

*FLGAL*:wohoo:

OMGARSH LADIES!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!


I am so happy for you both. YAY TEAM DING DONG! TWO MORE ON THE BOARD!!!!:happydance:

To all ding dongers, like myself who got that oh so unwated visit:flower: _Shagging right on into November aren't we_?!! I see our location has changed. How appropriate for the new thread.:thumbup:

Still waiting to test? Here's some baby wishes coming your way :dust:


Dingdongs I have missed you all so very much...no matter the status. I'm just stopping in quickly because I thought of you all. Still in a pending stage, but I have a feeling things are going to work out just fine. PMA over here!


Also *Tink* you are hilarious. hahaha I see you've had to pull out the big guns once or twice in the last week or so. *Babydream* hang in there. I can not stand insenstive people. Sometimes immaturity gets the best of folks.

This weekend I have to attend a dinner party with someone who has no trouble getting pregnant. Pregnant once again. I wonder how I'll feel? Sometimes it hits ya at the most inopportune times. Sigh...:cry:

Still trying to stay positive despite.:cloud9:

Hope all is well. CWYA soon...
:hug:



.


----------



## TTC2308

Hi Girlies!!!!:hi::hi::hi:

So I didnt get to get on yesterday and there were so many pages to read!!! :paper:

Congratulations for your :bfp: FLGAL!!!! :happydance::happydance:

So I test tomorrow and its killing me not to test today!!!!

Babydream we are in the same boat together. It's not over this month until :witch: arrives.


----------



## babydream

Hey girls, hey regalpeas, long time no see, glad you're okay.

Well, i decided if af shows up at the end, i'm taking soy too!!! I want twins too!!! So, bring it on you ugly witch...

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

TTC2308 said:


> Hi Girlies!!!!:hi::hi::hi:
> 
> So I didnt get to get on yesterday and there were so many pages to read!!! :paper:
> 
> Congratulations for your :bfp: FLGAL!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> So I test tomorrow and its killing me not to test today!!!!
> 
> Babydream we are in the same boat together. It's not over this month until :witch: arrives.

You too TTC??? Aw good luck, i hate this situation, hope we'll know soon either way. xxxx


----------



## Damita

Good luck with testing :)


----------



## babydream

Damita said:


> Good luck with testing :)

You testing on sunday hun, good luck to you too! xxxx


----------



## TTC2308

babydream said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with testing :)
> 
> You testing on sunday hun, good luck to you too! xxxxClick to expand...

I am going to try and :test: in the morning and see what happens. this is my 1st month trying to conceive.Not getting my hopes up for that reason. :nope:


----------



## TTC2308

How many DPO are you?


----------



## Damita

TTC2308 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with testing :)
> 
> You testing on sunday hun, good luck to you too! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am going to try and :test: in the morning and see what happens. this is my 1st month trying to conceive.Not getting my hopes up for that reason. :nope:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

good luck TTC, fxd for that :bfp:


----------



## TTC2308

Thanks MC - My assistant just had her baby 3 weeks ago and I am way jealous. Her husband is an ass too!!!!! Thats what makes it so bad. DH and I would be super excited. My 2 yr old told me she wants a sister last week!!!! :blush:


----------



## mothercabbage

ah well they say young children can sense a pregnancy, my friends 3yr old pointed at my belly and said baby in there! i was freaked out and thought im not fat! af never showed so i tested and :bfp:....weird! hope your LO knows, and wouldnt it be great if they had a sister x


----------



## Hopes314

WHOO! Good luck weekend testers!! :yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## TTC2308

Would be nice...I am ready for this to be over. Wish it was quick. :sex: on Monday....:test: Tuesday and BAM :bfp:

It's nice to dream though :smug:


----------



## mothercabbage

if only!!! id have loadsa kids now!! :haha:


----------



## TTC2308

How many do you have?


----------



## mothercabbage

2. chloe 11yr and connor 19month....you?


----------



## TTC2308

Just 1 - Mallory she's 2
 



Attached Files:







Mallory Beach.jpg
File size: 88.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mothercabbage

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW how gorgeous is she!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTC2308

Thank you.


----------



## babydream

TTC2308 said:


> Just 1 - Mallory she's 2

Aw she's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ahh TTC2308 she is just gorgeous, gonna break some hearts when she's older:happydance:


----------



## TTC2308

Probably her Daddy's heart the most!!!
She is growing up so fast.:cry:


----------



## TTC2308

Anyone ever heard of Scentsy? My coworker just asked if I knew what it was.........going to google.....


----------



## China girl

Its a type of candle, but its melted wax....they smell wonderful.
I had party last spring....they are wonderful, I would recommend
getting some if you can.


----------



## TTC2308

China girl said:


> Its a type of candle, but its melted wax....they smell wonderful.
> I had party last spring....they are wonderful, I would recommend
> getting some if you can.

Thanks.....she asked me to sign up as a consultant


----------



## babydream

I had a look too, they look lovely and i love a nice scent. Do you think we can get them in the UK???


----------



## China girl

TTC2308 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Its a type of candle, but its melted wax....they smell wonderful.
> I had party last spring....they are wonderful, I would recommend
> getting some if you can.
> 
> Thanks.....she asked me to sign up as a consultantClick to expand...

I didn't have the time or money to invest...I just threw a party to get free stuff:haha:...but good luck to you!!


----------



## China girl

FLGAL82 said:


> Hey ladies I have not been on here in 2 to 3 days.I thought I started my period on the 19th because I had light bleeding and then it stopped and it is brown discharge now.TMI SORRY so I had some cramping with 1 day of being on my period I thought I was totally out this month until my dr did a pregnancy test and said your PREGNANT :bfp::bfp::bfp: I wish I knew how to upload it.So I went for blood work asap and I go again Monday I pray my numbers double.Please pray for me I want this so bad!!!!Thank you I just wanted to share this with yall

CONGRATS!!!!:dance::wohoo:


----------



## TTC2308

babydream said:


> I had a look too, they look lovely and i love a nice scent. Do you think we can get them in the UK???

Yes you can......You have to order from a consultant.


----------



## Daisys_mummy

here's a pic of Daisy at our wedding

https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/4875606359_f90997be93_o-1.jpg


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey Girls!
Sorry not been on in a few days been night shift at work so never had the chance.
Congratulations to everyone who has got the BFP's :) it's just so great to see!
Well today is cd 1 for me, AF finally showed 2 days late. 
Glad she's here n i can get on with ttc cycle 4! 
Instead of cheapie opk's this month gona use the clear blue digital ovulation tests cos sick of squinting at lines every day lol and also going to be more strict with taking my pre natal vitamins. Also thinking of using preseed (although used this already for the last 2 months) along with soft cups and following the Sperm Meets Egg Plan. 
Can't wait to get started :) x


----------



## TTC2308

Daisys_mummy said:


> here's a pic of Daisy at our wedding
> 
> https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/4875606359_f90997be93_o-1.jpg

She is beautiful. How old is she?


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> Just 1 - Mallory she's 2

Awww this makes me so want a girl :cry: she's beautiful & love her name :hugs: gonna call mine either Destiny or Serenity if i have one :haha:


----------



## Damita

Awww your LO is so cute!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

TTC2308 said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> here's a pic of Daisy at our wedding
> 
> https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/4875606359_f90997be93_o-1.jpg
> 
> She is beautiful. How old is she?Click to expand...

She'll be 5 on the 18th Dec, wanted another LO quite close in age but alas it's not happened that way. She told me the other day she wanted a little sister or a puppy:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> here's a pic of Daisy at our wedding
> 
> https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/4875606359_f90997be93_o-1.jpg
> 
> She is beautiful. How old is she?Click to expand...
> 
> She'll be 5 on the 18th Dec, wanted another LO quite close in age but alas it's not happened that way. She told me the other day she wanted a little sister or a puppy:haha:Click to expand...

She's got gorgeous hair :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

shes gorgeous too!! such pretty girls i want another girl now! x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> shes gorgeous too!! such pretty girls i want another girl now! x

MC we sorted we having twins one of each :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy she hates having it brushed in the morning and I have to put syrems on it just to try and tame it a bit, garanteed she'll be pinching my ghd's when she's old enough:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Aww bless, she probably love her hair when she's older & especially having the choice of wearing it straight or curly but yeah your GHDs are gone :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

hey girlies :hi: :hugs:

finally caught up! i doubt i'll remember everything either, but here's a go...

daisys mummy and ttc2308...such BEAUTIFUL little girls!!! awww...i miss when mine were little. now they're all big and demanding and independent and don't like to be fussed over any more :cry: 

kristy, add me to the jealous list!!!! :haha: so awesome for your sister, but i know how you feel. one of my sisters is preggo again, and the newest family gossip (saw my family today) is that my newest sis-in-law is pregnant. we don't know for sure, but we all suspect. she and my brother are arrogant enough to think they have a "plan" for having kids, and she's been putting posts on fb about being "sick" on and off for a couple of weeks. we're just waiting for them to figure it out. maybe she's not tho, i guess. i'll keep you all posted, b/c it will hit me hard if she is.

poppy, i think i read about the soy that you should take it all at once, that it's more effective that way. i don't think it will make a difference since you didn't this first day, but i think you should do it all at the same time the rest of the time. maybe eesoja can comment more on that?? :shrug:

but I WANT TWINS TOO!!!!!!! :cry: awwwww...damnit i knew i shoulda taken the soy. but i want twin boys...just have the 1 one, and dh would be SO thrilled. :cloud9: i know it's not technically too late yet, but i don't want to do it this late in the cycle. so if no bfp this time, i'll do it next month. damn i'm getting anxious about getting that bfp before Christmas now. only one more cycle for me after this to have that chance.... yikes! 

12/18 is my ds's birthday!! except he'll be 11 this year. not really a lo anymore either :nope: 

eesoja, sorry about your :witch: sweetie...but i'm glad you're staying positive. we'll keep trying hun! :hugs: 

you too Jenny!! :hugs: 

how you feeling china girl?? hope you're feeling better sweetie! :kiss:

regal, glad to see you back on today! praying everything works out for you sweetie! :hugs:

FLGAL, still keeping fx for you and for levels on Monday! :happydance:

babydream, you're not out yet sweetie! hungarian....hmmm...very cool! :flower: that's not one you hear often. not here in the States anyway. not sure i would recognize it if i heard it, although i'm usually pretty good about it. 

damita and hopes, can't be too much longer before you're testing!!! :happydance: hopes, i think if you see a big spike in temps over the next couple of days, that will confirm Ov for ya sweetie! i guess we'll see...oh to be in my twenties again........ i think hopes defo got the award for the most shagging!!! :rofl: :winkwink: hands down, no doubt about it. W.O.W. :kiss:

tink, MC--glad you lovelies are doing well. my :witch: is MOSTLY gone, so i'll be right behind ya with the :sex: yay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

if i forgot anybody, i'm sorry sweeties...you're all important to me!!! there's just so many of us and so many pages to go through!!!!


----------



## babydream

PK, impressive hun, you've got a very good memory, i thought of taking notes when reading back so many posts :) Curious about your sister in law.

Daisy is cute, love the hair!!!!

Well, i started having sore boobies now so if it was a sign of a bfp then i would've had a +hpt this morning. As i thought it's just a long cycle. Probably a sign of ov so, we missed it as haven't been b'd lately and now af is expected in a week or two. I'm seriously properly pissed off!!!


----------



## Hopes314

yes, we are quite enjoying ourselves this month:blush:


----------



## Hopes314

babydream said:


> PK, impressive hun, you've got a very good memory, i thought of taking notes when reading back so many posts :) Curious about your sister in law.
> 
> Daisy is cute, love the hair!!!!
> 
> Well, i started having sore boobies now so if it was a sign of a bfp then i would've had a +hpt this morning. As i thought it's just a long cycle. Probably a sign of ov so, we missed it as haven't been b'd lately and now af is expected in a week or two. I'm seriously properly pissed off!!!

Don't know how 100% accurate this is, but I have heard more than once that rise in progesterone is what causes sore boobs usually, and that is something that will occur whether or not you are pregnant, so don't give up!


----------



## pk2of8

Hopes314 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> PK, impressive hun, you've got a very good memory, i thought of taking notes when reading back so many posts :) Curious about your sister in law.
> 
> Daisy is cute, love the hair!!!!
> 
> Well, i started having sore boobies now so if it was a sign of a bfp then i would've had a +hpt this morning. As i thought it's just a long cycle. Probably a sign of ov so, we missed it as haven't been b'd lately and now af is expected in a week or two. I'm seriously properly pissed off!!!
> 
> Don't know how 100% accurate this is, but I have heard more than once that rise in progesterone is what causes sore boobs usually, and that is something that will occur whether or not you are pregnant, so don't give up!Click to expand...

yep, i think you've got it right, hopes hun :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

WOW PK im impressed, hmmm did you cheat n take notes? :haha: only kidding lol.

Your right about taking the Soy all at once, think i just hesitated thinking was i taking the right dose/ what side effects would i get on the dose i opted for :dohh: basically i got scared lmao but ive taken the other 80mg now so its done & i feel fine :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

well the kids are safely at my parents' house ... dh and i are going to the beach luvvies. i'll catch ya later!! :kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> WOW PK im impressed, hmmm did you cheat n take notes? :haha: only kidding lol.
> 
> Your right about taking the Soy all at once, think i just hesitated thinking was i taking the right dose/ what side effects would i get on the dose i opted for :dohh: basically i got scared lmao but ive taken the other 80mg now so its done & i feel fine :hugs:

oh that's good poppy! defo let me know what happens with it, as i seriously will do it next cycle if we don't get our bfp this time! but of course fx and :dust: and all that jizz (oops!!! meant to say "jazz" :rofl::rofl:...teehee i crack myself up sometimes.... :winkwink:)


----------



## babydream

pk2of8 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream said:
> 
> 
> PK, impressive hun, you've got a very good memory, i thought of taking notes when reading back so many posts :) Curious about your sister in law.
> 
> Daisy is cute, love the hair!!!!
> 
> Well, i started having sore boobies now so if it was a sign of a bfp then i would've had a +hpt this morning. As i thought it's just a long cycle. Probably a sign of ov so, we missed it as haven't been b'd lately and now af is expected in a week or two. I'm seriously properly pissed off!!!
> 
> Don't know how 100% accurate this is, but I have heard more than once that rise in progesterone is what causes sore boobs usually, and that is something that will occur whether or not you are pregnant, so don't give up!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep, i think you've got it right, hopes hun :hugs:Click to expand...

yes i know girls, i get it every months for two weeks after ov. That's why i think i might have just ovulated and this is a fecked up cycle. I was so glad when i got to cd 14-15 and never got sore boobs, it's so uncomfortable and really getting me down. But here it is now, not that lucky that i'd have a cycle without it. Arrrggghhhh!!!


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> WOW PK im impressed, hmmm did you cheat n take notes? :haha: only kidding lol.
> 
> Your right about taking the Soy all at once, think i just hesitated thinking was i taking the right dose/ what side effects would i get on the dose i opted for :dohh: basically i got scared lmao but ive taken the other 80mg now so its done & i feel fine :hugs:
> 
> oh that's good poppy! defo let me know what happens with it, as i seriously will do it next cycle if we don't get our bfp this time! but of course fx and :dust: and all that jizz (oops!!! meant to say "jazz" :rofl::rofl:...teehee i crack myself up sometimes.... :winkwink:)Click to expand...

:rofl: Dirty girl lol enjoy your time at the beach with dh sweetie, ohhhhhhhhhhh so wish i had a beach near me :cry: xx


----------



## eesoja81

Good evening, everyone! I only have a sec. b/c DH is coming home tonight instead of tomorrow-YAY! So, I'm doing some stuff around the house. 

Anyways, wanted to comment on how beautiful your girls are, TTC and Daisys_mummy! My daughter is blonde, too, w/curly hair, coincidentally! I'll have to figure out how to attach a pic, otherwise I'll change my pic to hers so I can show her off!:kiss:

I was thinking today that I'm glad how our little group is, with some of us in one half of our cycles, and some of us in the other half-I think it keeps things interesting and I think we're all learning a lot more this way! So, THANKS-for being you girls!!!!

Wish I had more time tonight, but I'm super excited to see DH (and even more excited that after AF arrived he was pretty upset, so he is WAY more into TTC, now)!!! Have a great night, and morning-I'll hopefully talk to you all tomorrow!!

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Gracemum

Hey girls - I couldnt find the thread! Just wanted to say Hi and hope you are all OK! x


----------



## coral11680

Morning everyone:coffee: :hi:

Well, i woke up in a very good mood, I had a dream I had a baby girl :) I wasnt pregnant in the dream I just had a girl baby of about 4/5 months and she was so cute!

Daisysmum and TTC your little girls are adorable! I remember when Chloe was little they grow up so fast!

Is anyone testing today??

I'm on CD5 now and just finishing AF so will get to :sex: soon! I will start taking opks about CD10 or 11. Do you girls think I should use the conceive plus only after I see a positive opk or starting from CD11? I got my positive on CD13 last month:shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think you should use it within you fertile window Coral. It will improve :spermy: life span. So within the few days before during and a day after O. That wasyyou have a good stock of :spermy: waiting in there when your egg is released x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good Morning Ding Dongs!

Well our having a few friends round turned into a house full of friends last night, so I couldn't get online. Missed you all!

I'm ok, had a few drinks and a late night so feeling a little groggy this morning. Got some stuff to run around and do this morning so better get off. Catch you all laters!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all, :coffee: time for me, my nose is well bunged up today! :cry: headache too, supposed to be decorating but cba! tink hope you had fun!!:wine: and coral i agree with tink, use that stuff in your fertile window!!:sex: :wohoo: hope your all well! xxxx


----------



## Damita

Morning :flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

Damita said:


> Morning :flower:

morning damita, did you test? i know you said sunday but i was secretly hoping(poas addict!) that youd :test: today ...sorry:blush: any symptoms?? xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah I secretly hoped for an early test Damita! I'll be here bright and early awaiting your test tomorrow :) 

Everyone ok this morning? x


----------



## mothercabbage

where is everyone i keep nipping on but no one is around, going to go shopping, im soooooooooo bored today! xx


----------



## pk2of8

Morning girlies! :hugs:

just popping on really quickly. defo is quiet this am, eh? well, i won't be on today, and i have no idea if i'll make it on the rest of this weekend. my bro-in-law is getting married today, so we're driving to South Carolina for the wedding and staying for the weekend. i don't know if i'll be able to hook into their home network. if i can, i'll get on for a bit here and there, otherwise i won't see my ding dongs til Monday :cry: will miss ya girlies!! 

brief update...dh's supplements arrived in the mail yesterday, so he started them last night. he very briefly balked at the number of them, but then went and took them and told me later that he'd cooperate with it. :happydance: so very relieved about that. we'll see how it goes! otherwise, i've been taking the EPO (evening primrose oil) b/c it's supposed to increase ewcm. i do generally feel more "moist" (tmi??) than usual (oh :witch: stopped yesterday :happydance:) so i'm expecting when the time is right to have lots more ewcm, but i'm also bloated and i shouldn't be, so i don't know if that's a side effect or what. :wacko: :shrug: not very badly, just some...i don't care for it, but i'll keep taking it i guess. i'll let you know if that changes over the next couple of days. 

anywho, i better run. gotta get dh to get up so we can get on the road or we'll never get there on time! :hug::hug::hug: to my ding dong sweeties!! and gobs of :dust::dust::dust: for lots of :sex::sex::sex: over the weekend!!!! :haha: smooches and i'll catch ya later!!! :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

have a great time PK and you all left me for to long so i poas! :rofl: :rofl: :haha:.....OPK :bfn: pmpl xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

:rofl: :haha: oh you're too much MC!!! lol altho, i'll admit i was toying with the idea of poas for opk today as well. BUT i'm going to hold off for 2 more days. start on cd 7 i think. early, but i still have a couple of strips left from my last opk kit so i figure i'll use those up first. ........ question: does anybody know if you really can't use those after 1 month??? that's what the box says, BUT inside the pamphlet it also says you can save the rest of the strips to use for your next month after you get your positive opk. so i was able to use the same opk kit (20 strips) for 2 months, and it seemed to work fine for me. didn't have any problems, but i just wanted to check with you girls. :shrug:

also, i wanted you girls' opinions on the IC opk strips. i've been THIS CLOSE (*fingers pinched together*...see it??? :haha:) to buying them SO MANY times, but worried they won't work well. but i kind of want to test more than once a day this time, b/c i never get a strong +opk. those of you who use them...work alright? bought from amazon??

and does anybody know how sensitive the amazon hpt pg strips are??? i'm asking b/c amazon has that deal for like 10 hpts and i don't remember now a BUNCH of opk's for super cheap...like $10 (US), so i was thinking about getting it, but i can't find the sensitivity of it anywhere...


----------



## coral11680

PK have a great time at the wedding!:wine::wohoo::loopy:

Also I used opk for the first time last month and got a good positive on cheapie opk's off of ebay.


----------



## mothercabbage

well PK it is CD7 for me so your just as much an addict as me:haha:
as for the cheapies, i got an evil evap last cycle remember so as a friend and fellow ding donger id stay clear!! go to the dollar store or soewhere where you can get cheapies, dont buy from the net! xx
@coral afternoon chick hows you today? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hope you have a fab time PK! I buy IC's of Amazon, and must admit, I'm not to fond of the OPKs, never that dark for me. This month i brought the 10 pack OPK and 10 HPT, they are the One step brand. The OPKs again never got that dark, but I only used these in the mornings. In the evening I used the first response OPKs. Quite expensive but got 2 great positives at O time on these and feint positives on the IC's. So I think your better getting cheepies for morning, and something a little more reliable for the evening. I have found the IC HPT to be accurate in that they didn't have evaps and BFN which was accurate lol The ones I used were 10miu, but I know one step also do a 25miu that looks exactly the same. There are loads on Amazon, so pick ones that show the sensitivity.

MC :rofl: @ the POAS. I am the same :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Coral honey! :Wave: x


----------



## mothercabbage

i think i best leave poas for a few days now.but....on the other hand i dont wanna miss O :rofl: :rofl: there only cheap opk so im gonna piss to me hearts content! :haha: how are you today tink?....p.s dont leave me or i will POAS! :haha:


----------



## coral11680

hi Tink :hi: Hi Cab :hi:

Hope my positive opk(one step brand) wasnt a fluke and i dont get one this cycle!!:dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

when are you testing OPK coral?? im sure you said CD10 but just checking x


----------



## poppy666

Tink your amazing :flower: Thanks for sorting my ticker & chart out, i didnt have a clue what id done lol :haha: Told you you'd all get nagged once i start charting :rofl: luv ya :hugs:

PK enjoy the wedding and have a lovely weekend sweetie :hugs: MC your just a total nutter poas cos your bored :rofl:. 

CD2 on Soy yesterday was fine, dont know why i was so scared taking them :haha: no side effects as yet :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

ive just been reading on nub theory,apparently you can (kinda) see what gender your future baby will be by the position of the sexual "bits" on an ultrasouund scan, i checked it with my scan pics and its right!! no way! intresting....and stops me poas! :rofl:
weheeeeeeeeeeeeeey poppy is here, hows things? xx


----------



## Hopes314

Morning!

:rofl: You guys pee on EVERYTHING! I actually hate POAS because I feel so depressed when it's not what I want it to be. Got a negative OPK yesterday so def not an early HPT BFP, was actually just Oing.. at CD21. How on earth did I just randomly POAS that day and it just happened to be such a dark positive. Today my temp went up by .4 F, and its higher than it has been in like 13 days, so hopefully this is it, the sign that I finally O'd!
MAYBE I am finally 1 dpo today whoo! I have a feeling this month I will be testing early and often, we dtd so much that I can't see how my eggy could have missed them all!

But husband and I are going to go for it again today and tomorrow anyway, we are on a roll:wohoo:


----------



## mothercabbage

thats great news hopes YEY for O...get busy:sex: :dust: and :hug: x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Hopes314 said:


> Morning!
> 
> :rofl: You guys pee on EVERYTHING! I actually hate POAS because I feel so depressed when it's not what I want it to be. Got a negative OPK yesterday so def not an early HPT BFP, was actually just Oing.. at CD21. How on earth did I just randomly POAS that day and it just happened to be such a dark positive. Today my temp went up by .4 F, and its higher than it has been in like 13 days, so hopefully this is it, the sign that I finally O'd!
> MAYBE I am finally 1 dpo today whoo! I have a feeling this month I will be testing early and often, we dtd so much that I can't see how my eggy could have missed them all!
> 
> But husband and I are going to go for it again today and tomorrow anyway, we are on a roll:wohoo:

they even piss on their husband fecking strange lots these pissers are xx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ive just been reading on nub theory,apparently you can (kinda) see what gender your future baby will be by the position of the sexual "bits" on an ultrasouund scan, i checked it with my scan pics and its right!! no way! intresting....and stops me poas! :rofl:
> weheeeeeeeeeeeeeey poppy is here, hows things? xx

Hiya sweetie sorry had to nip out once i posted lol... ive heard of the nub theory too but couldnt work it out on my 12wk scan.


----------



## KristyHart

Afternoon everybody :thumbup:

Well I am 3dpo and wanna poas :dohh:

I have SUCH achey boobs and I had to take a nap at 1pm today which is odd for me. My boons even hurt when I bend over and they hang :haha:

I went shopping with my mum earlier to get her wedding dress. 2nd shop an we found the perfec one.

Gonna have a night in tonight with aa Takeaway an X Factor :happydance:

Hope your all well and Tink, hope you had a good night xx


----------



## poppy666

Ohhhh sore boobs :thumbup: mine started with korben 2wks before my af ( which obviously didnt come) more so at the sides, they use to hurt more when i took my bra off at night :haha: FX kirsty x


----------



## mothercabbage

my :holly: were the same with both pregnancies.....dinner time i think im starvin' today!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Poppy no problem honey!
I have sore boobies all month round lol so gassy today, had to join in the symptom spotting lol

Kristy, enjoy! X


----------



## phoebe

hi ladies xxx:hugs:
how are we all? apologies for my absence, theres gotta be 100+ pages since i was last on. so any good news lovelies??? 
xxxxx:hugs::hugs:
nice to see u again amy xxx


----------



## phoebe

ANYONE AROUND??? i gotta a secret xxx:dust::ninja::ninja:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy how did friday go? im in and out the kitchen here :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Tink when i enter my temp in as Celsius will it automatically change to fahrenheit like its done for you?


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy how did friday go? im in and out the kitchen here :haha:

hi poppy, fri went ok, the dr said my levels were borderline. but ur not gonna believe this i got my :bfp: today!!! had been testing for last 3 days on ic with slight shows. but went and got some frer today and bingo!!! af was due today :happydance::wohoo::wohoo:
how are u hun???? xxx :hugs:xxx


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy how did friday go? im in and out the kitchen here :haha:
> 
> hi poppy, fri went ok, the dr said my levels were borderline. but ur not gonna believe this i got my :bfp: today!!! had been testing for last 3 days on ic with slight shows. but went and got some frer today and bingo!!! af was due today :happydance::wohoo::wohoo:
> how are u hun???? xxx :hugs:xxxClick to expand...

OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woooohoooooooooo thats amazing Pheobe :happydance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: How you feeling & symptoms?? xx

Edit we want piccyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy please lmao xx


----------



## coral11680

phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy how did friday go? im in and out the kitchen here :haha:
> 
> hi poppy, fri went ok, the dr said my levels were borderline. but ur not gonna believe this i got my :bfp: today!!! had been testing for last 3 days on ic with slight shows. but went and got some frer today and bingo!!! af was due today :happydance::wohoo::wohoo:
> how are u hun???? xxx :hugs:xxxClick to expand...

OMG Phoebe!!!!! CONGRATS!!!:yippee: so happy for you!!

Yes cab will use opk cd10 I think :)

Poppy hi Hun hows u? Glad your temping Hun, gives us something to do while we wait to ovulate! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy how did friday go? im in and out the kitchen here :haha:
> 
> hi poppy, fri went ok, the dr said my levels were borderline. but ur not gonna believe this i got my :bfp: today!!! had been testing for last 3 days on ic with slight shows. but went and got some frer today and bingo!!! af was due today :happydance::wohoo::wohoo:
> how are u hun???? xxx :hugs:xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OMG Phoebe!!!!! CONGRATS!!!:yippee: so happy for you!!
> 
> Yes cab will use opk cd10 I think :)
> 
> Poppy hi Hun hows u? Glad your temping Hun, gives us something to do while we wait to ovulate! :haha:Click to expand...

Im good coral 2nd night on the Soy 'gulp' lol... yeah giving temping a go n see if i actually ovulate too... although i had to ask Tink to sort my chart out i didnt have a bloody clue what i was doing :haha: hows you? x


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy how did friday go? im in and out the kitchen here :haha:
> 
> hi poppy, fri went ok, the dr said my levels were borderline. but ur not gonna believe this i got my :bfp: today!!! had been testing for last 3 days on ic with slight shows. but went and got some frer today and bingo!!! af was due today :happydance::wohoo::wohoo:
> how are u hun???? xxx :hugs:xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woooohoooooooooo thats amazing Pheobe :happydance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: How you feeling & symptoms?? xx
> 
> Edit we want piccyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy please lmao xxClick to expand...

i know i cant fecking believe it!!!!!:headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee:
been feeling sick on and off, sore boobs and that funny full feeling in abdomen. i so cant get my head round it, was starting to give up hope, espec after the results. am doing my best to sort piccies hugs xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww our pheobe gonna have a baby ding dong :baby: im totally excited for you sweetie :hugs:

Now i need to read back n see what you did n how many times last cycle lol x


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Awww our pheobe gonna have a baby ding dong :baby: im totally excited for you sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Now i need to read back n see what you did n how many times last cycle lol x

i didnt really say much back in my oving days, due to my lack of pma. but i tell u what i did do, dtd twice on my strongest o days, used conceive+ and soft cups after each time. it was my 5th cycle with the cbfm (but had no peaks!!!!!) xxxxxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

I need to buy some OPKs soon or i'll forget then be buggered lol. How did your dh take the news? x


----------



## FLGAL82

Hey ladies just wanted to say hi and good luck to anyone who is testing.I am waiting on my second lab for my hcg numbers I pray they double.


----------



## phoebe

aww he is over the moon hun. it is our 3rd anniversary today too woohoo xxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp::headspin: :bfp: :yipee: *PHOEBE* :wohoo: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp::headspin: :bfp: :yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

congratulations our phobe!!!!1 :hug: and :kiss: H & H 9 month xxxxxxxxxxxx :wohoo: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp::headspin: :bfp: :yipee:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :wohoo: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp::headspin: :bfp: :yipee: *PHOEBE* :wohoo: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp::headspin: :bfp: :yipee:

thanks mc i cant believe it myself woohoo :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
having a mare with getting my piccies on. will have to try tommorry. 
will have to go in a bit as my oh is cooking a nice steak for me for our 3rd anniversary xxxx
what a pressie eh xxxxx:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> aww he is over the moon hun. it is our 3rd anniversary today too woohoo xxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:

What a great anniversay gift :kiss: woohoooo :happydance:

Evening FLGAL82 FX everything will be ok sweetie, keep us informed, is it monday you get results? x


----------



## mothercabbage

OH NOOOOOOOOOOO i need pics!! had to piss on a stick myself earlier coz no 1 was on ere!:rofl: really pleased for ya! and happy aniversary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hug: :kiss:


----------



## babydream

Pheeeeoooobbbbeeee!!!!!!! OMFGooooooooooooood!!! Congratulations my lovely!!! You cheeky little thing, you've been very quiet about ov and symptoms!!!! I'm so chuffed for you!!!!!

I've no idea what's going on with me girls, really no clue. Boobs not so sore as usually, just sensitive nipples or mild soreness and tingling a lot, i cant really put my finger on it just feels weird. I had to have a nap, just woken up, i'm so unbelievably tired lately and feel like i need to eat but not hungry just my stomach feels empty all the time but it's certainly not. Lower back still hurts in mornings. 

Hope all okay today, PK i'm so jealous i'd love to be at the beach. 

Yes hopes, these ding dongs pee on anything, it's quite hilarious. Good luck, you are in the 2ww now, let the ss start. 

Damita is testing tomorrow, anyone else??? 

Poppy good luck with soy, i'm following you next cycle just the witch would come now. 

Tink, MC, Kristy and Amy all hellloooo!!! And everyone i forgot, sorry!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Oh Phoebe so so so so happy for you, and can't wait to see pics so excited :yippee: hope I can announce my bfp soon:D

Poppy charting was tricky at first but I'm a pro now! 

Phoebe I just got my conceive plus today but don't have soft cups, just hoping the conceive plus helps the sperms find their way :rofl:

FLGAL good luck on your lab results hunny ,hope they are going up like they should! 

Just waiting for hubby's to get home with my big fat Indian takeaway!! :wine: :munch: yummy, then waiting for xfactor


----------



## mothercabbage

evening babydream....yeah damita testing tomorrow...i watched her vblog today....funny(in a good way) seeing the person speak when youve only read what they are saying before...id like to do a vblog but i think id sound silly! :blush: 
still no side effect with that soy poppy? any signs of O yet? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

coral...indian YES! xfactor NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...that will shrivvel your braincells, hurt your eyes and make your ears bleed...:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babydream

MC, i can see you're not a big fan of xfactor!! I'm watching it too coral with popcorn!!! I have my favourites and i really don't like some of them...

Pheobe, also happy anniversary babe, what a wonderful prezzie!!! 

FLGAL, hope your results will be good hun, keep us posted.


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> evening babydream....yeah damita testing tomorrow...i watched her vblog today....funny(in a good way) seeing the person speak when youve only read what they are saying before...id like to do a vblog but i think id sound silly! :blush:
> still no side effect with that soy poppy? any signs of O yet? xx

:haha: aw thank you, do it, it's weird, I didn't like it at first but I have got a little more into, do it, it is nice to have a record of it, yup am testing tomorrow and shitting myself as I am soooo nervous!


----------



## Damita

phoebe said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp::headspin: :bfp: :yipee: *PHOEBE* :wohoo: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp::headspin: :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> thanks mc i cant believe it myself woohoo :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> having a mare with getting my piccies on. will have to try tommorry.
> will have to go in a bit as my oh is cooking a nice steak for me for our 3rd anniversary xxxx
> what a pressie eh xxxxx:rofl:Click to expand...

OMG congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

i might, just for me though, maybe to look back at in years to come, where are you from damita? your accent dont sound much different to mine,i been watching test reactions on you tube today too, im soooooooooooo doing that in november when i test! you gotta record your test too x


----------



## poppy666

Evening babydream hmmmm dunno what to think of the tingly boobs mine were just tender n heavy, but ive heard others with BFP experiencing tingly boobs so FX sweetie :hugs:

MC no side effects, but did have a headache earlier? so maybe :shrug: my ov got a week yet but need to get OPKs just incase i ov earlier this cycle.

Coral im sure i'll get use to the charting with all you lovely ladies :hugs: i was bang on 36c this morning, but im up 2hrs earlier tomorrow got to go out, will it matter temping early than i did today? x


----------



## mothercabbage

boo to headache poppy you dont want that side effect. the only side effect we want is twins!!! :happydance:


----------



## babydream

I've just read on facebook that my friend had a babygirl last night/early this morning. I'm very pleased for her, She's gorgeous!!!! I totally dwelled up, my mum had to give me a cuddle :(


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> i might, just for me though, maybe to look back at in years to come, where are you from damita? your accent dont sound much different to mine,i been watching test reactions on you tube today too, im soooooooooooo doing that in november when i test! you gotta record your test too x

I'm from down south near Brighton, yeah they are amazing aren't, are there any negative test results videos?


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> I've just read on facebook that my friend had a babygirl last night/early this morning. I'm very pleased for her, She's gorgeous!!!! I totally dwelled up, my mum had to give me a cuddle :(

:hug: Babydream, your time will come :kiss:


MC Headache may of been cos i was tired earlier, when the :witch: comes it drains me & im still on iron tablets since i had korben, so probz not a side effect off the Soy, but you never know.... if for twins id put up with 9mths of them :haha:


----------



## coral11680

poppy not sure, you are supposed to take it about the same time everyday but this early in your cycle prob wont matter.

Damita good luck hun, cant wait to hear your BFP announcement:happydance:

Babydream, glad I'm not alone watching the mind numbing tv! :rofl:

Cabbage your from up north int ya? :)


----------



## babydream

It's xfactor time!!!!!! Having real hungarian dinner cooked by my mum!!! What a treat! But i have to go to work at 10pm which is bloody annoying!!


----------



## poppy666

Just put korben to bed... got my sweeties & watching x-factor too :happydance: want a drink but dunno if it will effect the Soy so not risking it :shrug: lol x oh n candyfloss... yum :p


----------



## mothercabbage

coral: yeah from up north! well compared to you n damita, i just love the way you say babydance damita, i love your you tube videos, did you get any side effects from when you tried soy? apart from it putting O back 5 days....thats 1 reason i didnt want to take it..


----------



## mothercabbage

Damita said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i might, just for me though, maybe to look back at in years to come, where are you from damita? your accent dont sound much different to mine,i been watching test reactions on you tube today too, im soooooooooooo doing that in november when i test! you gotta record your test too x
> 
> I'm from down south near Brighton, yeah they are amazing aren't, are there any negative test results videos?Click to expand...

not sure, ive just seen the positive reactions, some are sooooooooooooo sweet..:flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Guys, missing you this weekend. been so hectic! Just got in, having some hot choc and gonna have an early night.......I'm SHATTERED! Phew lol 

Phoebe, I am soooooooooooo made up for you, I used my last bit of energy to skip around the house singing "ding dong the witch is dead" and stoping to jump on the spot shouting BFP BFP. Poor DH thought it was mine lol Sending masses of sticky sticky baby glue and oodles of healthy happy prego vibes. :hugs: awww honey, congratulations :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Be on bright n early Dong Dongs :hugs: 

Oh and Poppy, i chart in F not C which is why my chart shows that. x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Be on bright n early Dong Dongs :hugs:
> 
> Oh and Poppy, i chart in F not C which is why my chart shows that. x

Thanks Tink, the thermometer i got from Tesco's just does it in celsius :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

use your converter on your mobile phone poppy.....xx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah just saved a converter into my favourites.. shit my dh up this morning taking temp cos the damn thing talks to you :haha: im half asleep taking it then this voice kicks in 'dh wtf was that lol x


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> coral: yeah from up north! well compared to you n damita, i just love the way you say babydance damita, i love your you tube videos, did you get any side effects from when you tried soy? apart from it putting O back 5 days....thats 1 reason i didnt want to take it..

:haha: thhank you :) No no other side effects, I don't think I was taking a higher dose, if I am out this month then I will try again with 100 instead of 50.


----------



## mothercabbage

well there are 1 or two trying it this cycle so if it works for them ill have a go next cycle if i dont get bfp, i dont think youll need to try it next cycle....you gonna get :bfp: in morning, ill be up and online bright and early(hopefully) to see pic....xx


----------



## FLGAL82

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> aww he is over the moon hun. it is our 3rd anniversary today too woohoo xxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:
> 
> What a great anniversay gift :kiss: woohoooo :happydance:
> 
> Evening FLGAL82 FX everything will be ok sweetie, keep us informed, is it monday you get results? xClick to expand...

I had a friend who worked at the hospital so with my i.d. and my consent form I just got my results backed and the doubled the new number is 669.:cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

FLGAL82 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> aww he is over the moon hun. it is our 3rd anniversary today too woohoo xxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:
> 
> What a great anniversay gift :kiss: woohoooo :happydance:
> 
> Evening FLGAL82 FX everything will be ok sweetie, keep us informed, is it monday you get results? xClick to expand...
> 
> I had a friend who worked at the hospital so with my i.d. and my consent form I just got my results backed and the doubled the new number is 669.:cloud9:Click to expand...

There you go!!! Your ok :happydance: another little baby ding dong on the way :hugs: awww im soooooooooo happy for you, you can try to relax now x


----------



## FLGAL82

poppy666 said:


> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> aww he is over the moon hun. it is our 3rd anniversary today too woohoo xxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:
> 
> What a great anniversay gift :kiss: woohoooo :happydance:
> 
> Evening FLGAL82 FX everything will be ok sweetie, keep us informed, is it monday you get results? xClick to expand...
> 
> I had a friend who worked at the hospital so with my i.d. and my consent form I just got my results backed and the doubled the new number is 669.:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> There you go!!! Your ok :happydance: another little baby ding dong on the way :hugs: awww im soooooooooo happy for you, you can try to relax now xClick to expand...

yes mam thank you so so much.Long way to go but it's worth it.I even told my family today.I hope I did the right thing.But they are all happy and they know we have been trying for a long time.


----------



## poppy666

FLGAL82 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> aww he is over the moon hun. it is our 3rd anniversary today too woohoo xxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:
> 
> What a great anniversay gift :kiss: woohoooo :happydance:
> 
> Evening FLGAL82 FX everything will be ok sweetie, keep us informed, is it monday you get results? xClick to expand...
> 
> I had a friend who worked at the hospital so with my i.d. and my consent form I just got my results backed and the doubled the new number is 669.:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> There you go!!! Your ok :happydance: another little baby ding dong on the way :hugs: awww im soooooooooo happy for you, you can try to relax now xClick to expand...
> 
> yes mam thank you so so much.Long way to go but it's worth it.I even told my family today.I hope I did the right thing.But they are all happy and they know we have been trying for a long time.Click to expand...

You and Pheobe could be bump buddies, she just got her BFP today there is only a few days between you both :kiss:.

I bet your family are all excited :happydance: Yes you have a long way to go, but the time will fly by with Christmas coming etc, Just take it easy and rest as much as you can sweetie, you'll be ok :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

FLGAL :happydance: xx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:yipee::yipee:HUGE CONGRATS TO PHEOBE AND FLGAL:yipee::yipee:

Totally made up for both of you, here's to a happy and healthy 9 months:thumbup:


----------



## China girl

Congrats to you Phoebe!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:

Praying for a healthy, happy and wonderful 9 months for you & all the sweet Ding Dongs who got there :bfp:!! Blessing to you all:flower:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi girlies!!!

Missed posting on here the last 2 days but I have been reading all the messages when I get a few mins... and GOSH so much GREAT news!!!

BIG CONGRATULATIONS PHOEBE!!!! What a beautiful anniversary gift for you two! :happydance: Wish you a happy and healthy 9 months! <hugs>

FLGAL good to see the great HCG numbers!!! So happy for you and your DH! Bless :)

DAMITAAAAA so excited for you fingers crossed hun for that :bfp:!!!! :D

Hopes and Tink, how's the 2WW? Sure you guys are totally enjoying it, completely relaxed n all!! <evil laugh> :flower:

TTC and Daisysmummy... your daughters are sooo adorable! :kiss:
Coral is that your LO in your avatar pic too? She's so pretty :)

Babydream... sorry to hear about the uncomfortable boobs :( Although I have my FX it means good things to come!

Poppy and MC how you doing sweethearts? MC you kidding about peeing on an OPK stick right? :haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

pk2of8 said:


> :rofl: :haha: oh you're too much MC!!! lol altho, i'll admit i was toying with the idea of poas for opk today as well. BUT i'm going to hold off for 2 more days. start on cd 7 i think. early, but i still have a couple of strips left from my last opk kit so i figure i'll use those up first. ........ question: does anybody know if you really can't use those after 1 month??? that's what the box says, BUT inside the pamphlet it also says you can save the rest of the strips to use for your next month after you get your positive opk. so i was able to use the same opk kit (20 strips) for 2 months, and it seemed to work fine for me. didn't have any problems, but i just wanted to check with you girls. :shrug:
> 
> also, i wanted you girls' opinions on the IC opk strips. i've been THIS CLOSE (*fingers pinched together*...see it??? :haha:) to buying them SO MANY times, but worried they won't work well. but i kind of want to test more than once a day this time, b/c i never get a strong +opk. those of you who use them...work alright? bought from amazon??
> 
> and does anybody know how sensitive the amazon hpt pg strips are??? i'm asking b/c amazon has that deal for like 10 hpts and i don't remember now a BUNCH of opk's for super cheap...like $10 (US), so i was thinking about getting it, but i can't find the sensitivity of it anywhere...

PK... hope you're having a good time at the wedding! 

I bought the IC strips off amazon and used them last cycle... they're a 30 OPK + 10 HPT strips for about $10... same ones you talking about perhaps? Manufactured by Clinical Guard. 

I used the OPKs twice a day and felt much better about saving me some money! They were good in that I found a continuous darkening over consecutive days until a got a positive on my LH surge. Confirmed Ov with a temp rise 2 days later.

The HPTs I didn't like because they didn't give me m BFP! :cry: Kidding... I guess they're good because they gave a BFN when I was indeed not pregnant. I looked on their website and it said they're 25 miu. I also read on poas.com that the so-called cheap sticks are as good as the more expensive ones. 

Oh and you totally can use the leftover sticks for the next month, right? I only read that you shouldn't use past their expiration date. 

Cheers! :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good Morning Ding Dongs! I eagerly await the results :) x


----------



## Damita

:cry: :bfn: not even a hint of a line :cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh no! I had such a good feeling Damita.....:( :hugs: But your not out yet hun, try and keep positive xxxxxxxxx :hug: x :hugs: :hug: xxx


----------



## Damita

thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

So sorry Damita:hugs::hugs: Like Tink said you're not out yet try to stay positive!

FLGAL glad the results were good, hope you have a healthy pregnancy!

Lady Beautiful, yes that is my daughter in my avatar, thanks! She is 9 now though that was about 3 years ago. Maybe I'll change my avatar to a recent pic of them.

Just drinking my morning:coffee:, is it bad that havwen't given that up?? When I was preg with my kids I did give up caffeine but not until I conceived:shrug:


----------



## babydream

Good morning, Tink and Damita! I
Sorry about the bfn hun but as tink said you are not out yet. 

Boobies sore but not heavy which is strange. I can't usually sleep on my tummy or hurt when I take my bras off but not this time. Just still sensitive nipples and tingling. So, I'm testing tomorrow morning. Tink, I figured if we were right about my ov, the test would show something by now.

Hope everyone okay xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Good morning coral, you and dd look so much alike! Both are pretty. 

I love your avatar too ladyb!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, not bad at all?! Now I'm no expert but I don't see why you should give up your morning cuppa at all. Its different to drink several cups of coffee throughout the day whilst pregnant, but the odd cup here and there wont hurt surely? Or has advice changed that much? x


----------



## coral11680

Thanks babydream, some people think we look alike and others say nothing alike, she is darker skinned though, my hubby has italian blood and is dark so she has his skin. I'm very fair skinned/blue eyes.

Yeah tink I love my coffee in the morning!

Babydream are you holding off testing for awhile?


----------



## babydream

:) I wrote two posts on previous page. Moving fast :)

I think I might test tomorrow morning. :) xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:hug: damita, your not out yet though you only 12dpo! :hug:
coral lovin the avatar!! not lovin th cyber germs you sent though, i feel awful today:cry:
no i wasnt joking about poas yesterday!(think it was ladybeautiful that asked) cd7 is possible to o, so i thought id check!(thats my excuse and im sticking to it):blush::haha:...


----------



## Damita

Good luck babydream :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww, well I'll be here bright n early again tomorrow morning for you babydream!!!!!!!

MC wishing you better honey, those pesky cyber germys grrrrrrr

Coral, I couldn't live without my morning cuppa. Yes I could limit my intake of caffine to a minimal amount, but that morning one is staying put lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol MC I started testing CD8 x


----------



## Damita

Going through my calendar, I could ovulate on Christmas day!! How cool is that


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol MC I started testing CD8 x

well im not gonna quit poas now!! if tink does it, then so will i!:thumbup:
well if i do O then im covered .OH pounced on me last night..dirty boy! :haha:i dont think i will concieve from the goods last night buy..weheeeeeeeeeeeey it was good fun practicing! 
@damita .....did you get a pic i can squint over, its ok if you didnt, ill just have to go poas(opk) to feed my addiction....xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol MC. I couldn't wait either, but to be honest, I o'd CD 12 last cycle so I wanted to make sure I caught it this cycle although I didn't get O till CD14, first positive at CD12 though so GO FOR IT! lol 

Yup I agree, would like to squint at your test Damita. I'm still not convinced your out hun, x


----------



## mothercabbage

i will poas then!!! lol....thanx tink....xx


----------



## Damita

:haha: no DH threw them in the bin after shouting at them


----------



## coral11680

Good luck tomorrow babydream!

MC sorry about the cyber germs, better use the carex gel before typing!!:haha:


----------



## KristyHart

Good morning everybody

How are you all feeling?

Well 4dpo now woop :happydance::happydance: My boobs are killing me !! Big rise in temp this morning. I had an unusually large amount of white lotiony cm lastnight which is very odd for me.... I really am feeling positive this month but keeping all my symtoms to myslf and here so I dont get hubby's hopes up.

How are you Tink?

Do we have any BFP's today ?

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

no worries damita, are you just waiting for :witch: now, due wed?? 
@coral....yes!!! carex b4 typing from now on :haha: hows you today??
@good luck babydream!!!! :dust: :dust:
@kirsty...when will you be testing hunni....FX and :dust:


----------



## Damita

Yeah I think, well Tuesday is when I should get spotting like all my other periods :)


----------



## mothercabbage

ok, well FX for you...xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey everyone how are you all doing?? Don't know if going to be successful this week not much action lol But will never know 

I siting here watching my lo drinking out of a diff cup so proud lol He keeps putting the lid on and off  Such a monkey thought I would share a photo I took today 

Just looked over at him again and the whole 5oz of water in his cup is over his jeans and the carpet!! Good old free flowing cups lol
 



Attached Files:







Resize.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww cute!!! xx


----------



## babydream

Cute, sleeping bubs, MC sorry you're not feeling well, hope you'll get better soon.

I'm having af pain so i guess she'll be arriving soon. :)


----------



## phoebe

hi sweetys how are we all today?? do let me know if u can see piccy hugs xxxx


----------



## babydream

Aw pheebs, what a beautiful bfp hun, congrats again, hope you had a wonderful extra special anniversary xxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Thanks baby xxx yes we had a lovely time, still in a daze tbh lol. How are u? Any news with u sweety? xxxx:hugs::flower:xxxx


----------



## KristyHart

mothercabbage said:


> no worries damita, are you just waiting for :witch: now, due wed??
> @coral....yes!!! carex b4 typing from now on :haha: hows you today??
> @good luck babydream!!!! :dust: :dust:
> @kirsty...when will you be testing hunni....FX and :dust:

I am going to test on 31st. Will be 10dpo and my Dads birthday. I am feeling another afternoon nap coming on :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww loving the BFP Phoebe!!!! Waaaaaaahhhooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! Thanks for sharing the picture, i love seeing tests :) So happy for you hun!

Baby dream how you feeling hun, how many DPO are you today? x

Kristy Hey hun! I know its exciting 4DPO today :happydance: I have NO symptoms :haha: which I'm liking. Last month i had a sicky feeling from 3DPO which I'm sure must have just been a bug. Temps gradually going up, and so are my hopes :) the first half of the TWW are defo the easiest, bet I'm gonna go insane with symptom spotting and wondering next week. How are you today hun?

Damita still got all my fingers crossed that af wont arrive and its just taking time for the HCG to build up for a BFP :) :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll test with you Kristy :happydance: but wont Sunday 31st be 11DPO? x


----------



## mothercabbage

great bfp phoebe!!!! :yipee:
good luck for next sunday kirsty....:dust:
afternoon tink! :wave:
babydream keep that PMA hunni.....xx :hug:
i feel horrible today sick, dizzy, sleepy, achey and nose like a waterfall.....going to have a nap myself i think...:sleep: x


----------



## mothercabbage

oh wow are you both testing on sunday??? double :bfp: i hope! fx for both you ladies!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> oh wow are you both testing on sunday??? double :bfp: i hope! fx for both you ladies!!!

Yeah, although might test Sat as well lol :haha: and Friday and Thursday :rofl: :rofl: 

No I will TRY to wait till Sunday. I have 10 IC's burning a hole in my draws. :haha:

Awww MC its miserable when your like that isn't it, I think a :sleep: is defo in order, as is DH cooking and cleaning for you today. Ok? Tell him Tinks orders :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh I got sharp pains in my back..........symptoms symptoms!!!! :rofl:


----------



## babydream

I just watched the Cheryl Cole interview back cause i couldn't watch it last night...I literally have no more tears left i cried so much. 

Good luck kristy and tink, you'll have a halloween bfp :)

Damita, don't give up babe, try again in a few days.

Well, tink, as i wrote earlier my boobs are weirdly sore, sensitive nipples and tingly feeling but not heavy and usual. But started to have af pain a couple of hours ago so witch is on the way for me. :(


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,
I'd like to join you if you don't mind. I was chatting a little with Mothercabbage on another thread and she invited me over. I have been reading your posts and you ladies are so funny welcoming and supportive. I am due for af on Oct31st. I am currently 8dpo and I have had tons of crazy symptoms since 5dpo which is totally not normal for me. I'm hoping to wait until Sat or Sun to test but I might have to cave earlier. 
Congrats to the bfp's and gl and babydust to all the other ladies in their tww and waiting to o.


----------



## babydream

Hi MommyV and welcome, you'll like it here. Good luck and share your symptoms please! :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: MOMMYV you made it......:yipee:
@tink...yes OH is being a good slave errrrr i mean boy today doing all the cooking and cleaning :haha: might milk it tomorrow....:haha:
is a sharp pain a symptom? ok ill go for that...lol.....well im starting with O pains so im off to POAS....


----------



## MommyV

Thanks for the welcome babydream.

Here are my symptoms this month so crazy for me and I kinda feel embarrassed saying them if I'm not pg but they definately aren't imagined so I'll just have to wait and see.

@5dpo- lots of pink tinged cm 
@6dpo - lots of eggwhite like cm just slightly pink tinged
@7dpo- Feeling cold then hot and tingling on fire feeling in my boob and some pretty bad cramps in the evening
@8dpo(today)- feeling very hot again slight cramps tingling on fire feeling in my boobs still
I had some of these symptoms with my other pregnancies but they seemed to have started later than this. I also only bd'd 2 days before o and my temps have not been that great so far this month so I really am not sure.
babydream where r u in your cycle right now?


----------



## MommyV

:thumbup:Yes Mothercabbage I made it. Happy to be here.:happydance:


----------



## MommyV

Alright ladies gotta go time to get ready for church. I'll be back on later this afternoon. It's only 10am in NY. I'll be back on to do some more ss later on. Can't get enough of it this cycle.


----------



## babydream

Great symptoms mommyV, promising! I'm 4days late, af was due on wed but probably ovulated later than i thought. I have tingly boobs and sensitive nipples too but started to have af pains this pm. :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh Hello MommyV! Great to have you aboad. I'm Tink and I'm a POAS addict :rofl: I am looking for a BFP to cure this addiction. :rofl:

Ooooh its nice to be able to join in the SS lol I'm actually in the TWW wait with some buddies to keep my company YAY! Last month everyone was 2 weeks behind me having lots of :sex: and pressurizing me to POAS.....like I needed any encouragement :rofl:

MC I dunno if its a symptom :rofl: but i want to join in the SS :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

bye for now MOMMYV its 15.07 in uk....nearly bed time!
babydream did you test today i cant remember??:wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

i thought youd like another friend in the 2ww tink, due for testing on the same day as you too 31st oct.....ill be 2 week behind you though, not due af until 15th nov.....OH said dont waste opk, he caught me going into the loo with the box...oooopsie!:blush::haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream, dont think you answered but how many DPO are you now? X


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh yes, thank you MC! x


----------



## babydream

I didn't test today MC. I'm not sure tink, if we were right about my ov (nearly +opk on cd19 and ov on cd20) then i'm around 13dpo today.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

So when are you planning to test hun? x


----------



## babydream

Well, as i started to have af pain, i don't know. i might do one tomorrow morning if the pain stops and af won't arrive. xx


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ding Dongers :hi: :hi:

Wow- lots of news!

CONGRATULATIONS PHEEBS!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo:
That is a BEAUTIFUL :bfp: !! What a fab anniversary present for you and OH!

@FLGAL: So glad to see your numbers doubling- now you can relax a bit and just soak it in!

@Damita :hugs: Hun! You are not out yet! Keeping my FX for you that its just taking time for the hcg to build!

@MommyV Welcome to the board...wonderful supportive funny group of gals on here... :friends:

@babydream FX for you tomorrow that the test is :bfp:

@Tink, Lady, MC, Poppy, Kate and anyone else online- Hey Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well!

Excited for some halloween :bfp: as well! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

@babydream...if it was only nearly +OPK on CD19 how do you know you O on CD20? did you temp aswell...sorry if that came out blunt :blush: i dont know how else to word it so it doesnt sound harsh...((sorry)) could you have O later than what you thought maybe xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC we had a bit of cycle analysis, and that was the closest we could get to a possible O time, it was the darkest she got. Babydream cant temp cause she does shift work. x


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> @babydream...if it was only nearly +OPK on CD19 how do you know you O on CD20? did you temp aswell...sorry if that came out blunt :blush: i dont know how else to word it so it doesnt sound harsh...((sorry)) could you have O later than what you thought maybe xx

That's the problem MC, it's a big 'IF'!! I never got a +opk but on cd19 the testline was nearly as dark as the control line, the darkest i got the whole month. so tink figured that probably i ovulated around that time. I never temp b/c i work nights so i can't do it every morning, there's no point in starting. i haven't got a clue what's going on :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

ahhhhhhhhhhh yes i remember now!!! so it could be that you O later then....or maybe working nightshift messed with your cycle?? hope you get that :bfp: soon chick
p.s..new journal alert!!!!!!!!!
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/444817-mothercabbages-journey-ttc-3-a.html


----------



## babydream

I've read it and loved it!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> I've read it and loved it!!! xxxxxxxxx

my journal???? feel free to post there too!!:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh had a lookie, you got another stalker! I love the journals. :)


----------



## coral11680

Cab like the journal hun:thumbup:

MommyV :hi: welcome and good luck TTC!

Hi Lew, how r u?

Tink only a week til testing!!:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx tink! it will no doubt be full of pissy sticks this time next week, im getting O pains now so i gotta use opk...right?? :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> Cab like the journal hun:thumbup:
> 
> MommyV :hi: welcome and good luck TTC!
> 
> Hi Lew, how r u?
> 
> Tink only a week til testing!!:happydance:

thanx hunni, only 3 weeks for us testing! :yipee:


----------



## Damita

Video is up - https://www.youtube.com/user/damitalove?feature=mhum big lov team ding dong :winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

yes Cab 3 weeks!!!if we can wait that long:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

never mind _IF_.....we have to coral!!!! i dont wanna get a load of bfn's...if i dont get preggo i only want the 1 neg test!! ill be too sad.....
@damita, thanx for the shout out!!!!!!! you look quite sad today, i know your probably upset about your bfn but hang in there hunni, your not out yet!!!!! not until the witch shows!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita, Thanks for the shout honey!!! :hugs: for the BFN :( 

Coral....... I so hope its a BFP........I am getting a bit worn out TTC lol x


----------



## coral11680

I know what you mean tink! It's exhausting!


----------



## babydream

Well, just been to the loo and the paper was brownish when i wiped so, i'm sure the witch is gonna be here by tomorrow. 

Now then... how much soy to take for twins and when?? What else i am doing??? Conceive+ buying some more softcups, anything else???


----------



## MommyV

Hi ladies I'm back
Tink r u testing on the 31st? I want to wait until then to test because then I'll be 15dpo but it's pretty unlikely I will make it that far.
Only symptoms now is light cramping and feeling hot and cold on and off I really don't know.
Babydream that really stinks that af is late and you still haven't gotten a bfp it's too bad that you can't temp it tells u for sure when u o. I think because my cycles can be somewhat irregular I would probably go through loads of pg tests every month.Now that would get very expensive. Gl and I hope that you get a result soon either pg or af


----------



## poppy666

Evening ladies :flower: sorry not gone back to read yet im buggered too much driving today. Did notice a new member so welcome MommyV your brave coming in here they all nutters :haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi all!

Gonna be watching this space like a hawk for how soy works for you ladies.... might give it a try next cycle if this cycle is a no-go. My only reason for hesitating this cycle is that I already have a nice short cycle of 24 days and don't wanna cause it to go irregular...

MC... had a similar situation too last evening... hubby just jumped me bones :blush: and when we were done he was like aaaaah that was a fruitful saturday!  Poor guy said he'd been saving up all his junk until my 'egg drops' (his words) but I didn't have the heart to tell him I was still about 5-6 days away from Ov and was unfortunately dry as a bone down there! :( Anyway, it was still fun :D

Hey MC has the goodness of the grapefruit juice kicked in yet? I have a glass daily and AF only fully went away yesterday but I really haven't noticed any wetness yet... :shrug: Hope it gets better....


----------



## poppy666

Tink im stuck again trying to put my temp in from this morning but it dont go that low? my temp was 95.18f :shrug:

Edit i just double checked my temp and its right, but that low id be ill wouldnt i? i know i sleep out of my covers but thats too low :p


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its possible without being that Ill to be that cold lol BUT I think its more likely your thermometer read too quick. If you ever get way to low a reading do it again. Sorry wasnt about to help lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mommy, yes I'll be testing on the 31st, but I'll only be 11DPO. I have a wealth of 10miu ICs so I thought I would have a go. Kristy is also testing then, she's the same DPO as me. Your symptoms sound really promising! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream FX your spotting stops hun x

Hey lady beautiful! :wave: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed a BFP sooooooooo badley.

I wanna have a B.F.P So friiiiiiiiikkkkinnnnn baaaaaad


----------



## poppy666

Well just putting same as yesterdays the, getting miffed off cos i enter temp click save & nothing goes on the chart x


----------



## mothercabbage

evening...
@awwww babydream..:hug: 
@lady...yea i think somethings happening down there..either that or its last nights "junk" coming out!!! what a way to put it...:haha: did you get plain grapefruit or pink??
@poppy i take it temping is a bit tricky...:wacko:
any testers tomorrow? come on girls get pissing....its CD9 tomorrow for me i may well piss on a stick myself!! well.....i might O early :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Coral, I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed a BFP sooooooooo badley.
> 
> I wanna have a B.F.P So friiiiiiiiikkkkinnnnn baaaaaad

are you singing that to the tune of " i wanna be a millionaire so freaking bad":rofl: :rofl: :haha:
i wanna piss on a stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick sooooooo friiiiiiiiccckkking baaaaaaaaaaad"


----------



## poppy666

Done it grrrrrrrrrrrr was putting in f instead of c x Tell you something last night i had pain in the right side of my back where my kidney is hope it not the Soy x


----------



## mothercabbage

think you maybe paranoid about the soy, the pain is probably your liver crying from all that wine you drink...:drunk: oh no wait thats me :haha: hope you ok though poppy **in a serious voice** :hugs: xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

or you could be gearing up to O.....?


----------



## poppy666

All that wine lol thats deffo you :haha: the pain gone now, but couldnt get comfortable most of the night in bed bc i could feel it when i moved around, dunno about ov but buying some OPKs tomorrow as af slowing down now so want to be ready.

When do you suggest i start testing? ps you like my piccy in signature it would suit you :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC yes thats the tune.....I'm singing with ya girl :rofl:

Popps, again missed your stress sorry hun, glad you got it sorted x


----------



## poppy666

Aww its ok Tink i got stressed cos korben wouldnt go sleep and i couldnt do my chart ' must be hormones' :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes thats deffo for me in your siggy...ok so im just checking...during O is CP low soft and open? and CM is clear....just wondering b/c ive just had a quick bath and checked and that is what mine is like and i have twinges on my right hand side, these started about half hour ago(ish) quite niggly thats why i got a bath......??


----------



## poppy666

Here you go https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/cervix-change.html :hugs:https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/naturalfertilitysigns.html


----------



## coral11680

LOL @ Tink, I also want a BFP soooooo Frrigggiiinnn baaaaaddddd! :rofl:

Cab, your cervix is high soft and open at O. Did you O at cd16 last month so probably not due to O yet?:shrug:

I'm still slightly spotting wish AF would piss off now!:growlmad:

Poppy try not to stress about the temp thing if you use opks you should know when you ovulated roughly anyway.:hugs:

Babydream hope this isnt the start of AF for you hun:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I know sorry lol :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Thanks coral, but i'm afraid it is the start of af. It got a bit stronger but not full flow yet and there's a proper af feeling in my tummy. Feeling pretty shit about it but hey... I'm buying soy tomorrow and ordering more softcups. I have to look back at how to take soy, don't remember. 

I'm off to bed soon, very tired and weak, feeling a bit ill. 

Tink, everytime i hear that song now i'll sing it your way :)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

yea stress head poppy! im off to poas! lol...poppy made me do it!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Thanks coral, but i'm afraid it is the start of af. It got a bit stronger but not full flow yet and there's a proper af feeling in my tummy. Feeling pretty shit about it but hey... I'm buying soy tomorrow and ordering more softcups. I have to look back at how to take soy, don't remember.
> 
> I'm off to bed soon, very tired and weak, feeling a bit ill.
> 
> Tink, everytime i hear that song now i'll sing it your way :)
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

(( Big Hugs)) sweetie hope your feeling bit better tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> yea stress head poppy! im off to poas! lol...poppy made me do it!!!! :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl: Its ok can blame me tonight... you really need my piccy on yours :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

i used to have that as my avatar! :rofl::haha:.....i never poas.....i will tomorrow though...we :sex: lastnight so should be covered if i am O early...pains gone now, must have been wind...pmpl x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!
Not said Hi in a while so here i am :)
So im on cd 3 n feeling really relaxed and happy, i quite like this time in my cycle cos im over the disappointment of af and not stressing about peeing on sticks. . . yet! lol
Just been to asda with Hubby. . . what a laugh. . . in the shopping trolley was tampax and tampons, cheap ovulation tests, clear blue digital ovulation tests, cheap pregnancy tests and first response pregnancy tests plus my pregnacare multivitamin haha
The checkout woman looked bewildered! Probably spent more £ on that lot than food.
Hope all u ding dongs r doing well! x


----------



## mothercabbage

Jenny Penn said:


> Hey girls!
> Not said Hi in a while so here i am :)
> So im on cd 3 n feeling really relaxed and happy, i quite like this time in my cycle cos im over the disappointment of af and not stressing about peeing on sticks. . . yet! lol
> Just been to asda with Hubby. . . what a laugh. . . in the shopping trolley was tampax and tampons, cheap ovulation tests, clear blue digital ovulation tests, cheap pregnancy tests and first response pregnancy tests plus my pregnacare multivitamin haha
> The checkout woman looked bewildered! Probably spent more £ on that lot than food.
> Hope all u ding dongs r doing well! x

:haha: :rofl:
im good thanx, well got a cold but im good xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Best be prepared i say lol 
Aww hope u feel better soon mothercabbage *hugs*
Well im off to bed cos i have an early start for work tomorrow but good luck eveyone u r all in my prayers every single night x


----------



## LEW32

awww...sorry I missed you girlies! I love this song...but like your version better!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aRor905cCw


----------



## poppy666

I love this one at the moment x

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjhCEhWiKXk&ob=av2e


----------



## LEW32

He's such a cutie pie:blush:


----------



## poppy666

lol he's ok, but i only got eyes for Vin Diesel :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

lovin the song poppy but im afraid vin said not tonight poppy! hes in my bed muhahahaha,:haha:


----------



## LEW32

LOL...he sorta reminds me of michael jackson, before all the facial disfigurement and weirdness actually....


I am more of a bradley cooper fan but can respect your vin diesel love :)


----------



## mothercabbage

vin would kick bradleys ass!:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

well girlies, i'm not sure i'll make it on tomorrow, but i'll defo be on tues! i miss my ding dong girlfriends!!! :hugs:

i just wanted to pop on real quick (even tho i know i missed most of you!) to say :hi: and i'll be back soon! we've had a wonderful relaxing weekend so far! 

oh and i found out that the bloating and cramping can be side effects of the epo. i'm going to keep taking it tho. see if it eases up as my body gets more used to it. i hope so.

MommyV-big :hug: and welcome to the group sweetie!!

Phoebe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: SO very happy for you luv!!!! 

poppy, you'll get the hang of your chart hunni...no worries :hugs: and maybe the pains are you gearing up for O with the soy sweetie :shrug: 

damita...big :hugs: sweetie...we'll get that bfp!!! loved the shout out on your newest vlog too sweetie! thank ya hun!

MC...i've been back and forth about starting a journal. just afraid i wouldn't keep up with it, but loved reading your start sweetie! :hugs:

to all my other dingy dongs...:hug: keep pma and i'll talk to you all again very soon!!! 

:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

PHOEBE! CONGRATS!!! 


i havent been on in a while. busy weekend. only 3dpo and already ss. nothing but sore bbs, TYPICAL. ugh. temps doing good. plan on waiting until at least the 31st to test. hm. how is everyone?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello and Good Mornings Lovely Ding Dongs! Missed you over the weekend.

Had a great temp rise this morning. Have NO symptoms still. And since I always have loads of symptoms I am getting pretty excited about this. Well I do have one which will be too much information.....I'm passing softer Poo lol VERY unusual for me, I am usually passing rocks cause of my medication :rofl: But the significance is this, that was the first pregnancy symptom I had when expecting before :happydance: also my temps were not this high so early last month :)

Hello Hopes, fantastic that you finally O'd! I'm testing 31st if you wanna have a go with me, along with Kristy and MommyV. Just promise you wont take too much notice of a BFN should you get it that early ok? lol x

PK, I've not been around much this weekend either, and have missed my gals. Hope your ok PK, looking forward to your return x

Poppy, just throw the charting probs at me, I really don't mind! I love charting lol Awww glad you got it sorted yesterday x

Loving the singing, I cant help it now, I've been singing i want a BFP so firkkiiiin badd all over the house lol Sing with me guys!!!! lol

Awaiting news, in particular news from babydream. How are you today hun? 

Damita, how are you today, anymore tests? xxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Morning everyone :hi: :coffee:

Babydreams:hugs: so sorry the witch got ya hun.

Tink, glad your temps are looking good and you have a new symptom:winkwink: all sounds promising, roll on Halloween!:haha: I'm looking forward to Halloween also as should be my most fertile day!

Morning Cab, Poppy and all the other ding dongs!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh maybe like MC said, the witch will be too busy and wont bother us this month lol


----------



## poppy666

Morning ding dongs :flower:

Well the :witch: has pissed off :sex::sex::sex::sex: time :happydance: Tink i even did my chart this morning on my own :yipee::yipee:

No back pain off the soy sooooooooooooooo come on eggs i want my twins this month :haha:

Hope everyones feeling good today :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyy Ppppppooooooooooooppppppppyyyyyyyyy! :happydance: :happydance: You'll be a pro in no time! :haha:

Yay for AF buggering off. Get :sex:


----------



## poppy666

LOL Thanks... havnt worked out where i put my changes of CM & symptoms etc, also dont think im gonna understand the temp dips and rises, but im getting there slowly :thumbup:


----------



## babydream

Good morning all! 

CD1 for me today :( last night's spotting became a proper af this morning. Gutted!!

So please help! Poppy, when to take soy and how much? I've been looking for your previos post with the info but no luck. Anything else I should be taking?? EPO? Vit B??? 

Fx tink it's a good sign, good luck damita and all of you in the 2ww! Xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, when you input your temp, scroll up a bit and youll see some tabs at the top. Youll notice your entering your temp in the PRIMARY tab. Click on the others to open up their menus....SECONDARY TESTS SPECIFIC MEDS CUSTOM APPOINTMENTS. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww So sorry Babydream, she aint gonna get you next month, well see to that. Yup Pops has done some research on the soy, have you tried soft cups, pre seed? x


----------



## babydream

Thanks tink, yes i've been using conceive+ and softcups, although now i realised that i did not use sc at the actual ov. I'll be ordering some more today and need to find the insert sticks for cb digi ov test somewhere. Not got a clue where they sell it but another lady told me they do in chemists. 

Tbh i'm a bit fed up. I know it was only my 1st proper cycle using stuff but god, all this being late and anticipating is making me very stressed. I'm very very tired. Please, send me some PMA and strength. 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> CD1 for me today :( last night's spotting became a proper af this morning. Gutted!!
> 
> So please help! Poppy, when to take soy and how much? I've been looking for your previos post with the info but no luck. Anything else I should be taking?? EPO? Vit B???
> 
> Fx tink it's a good sign, good luck damita and all of you in the 2ww! Xxxxxx

:hugs: Babydream 'damn witch' we kick her ass this month :growlmad: I started taking Soy on CD2-CD6, but you can take from CD3-CD7 or CD5-CD9. Im taking 160mg for 3 days then 200mg last two days sweetie x

Edited Buy from Tesco's 40mg per tablet x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh of course babydream, i knew you used them :rofl: you helped me :rofl: I am so vague this morning lol

I know what you mean hun, I feel so close to being completely warn out TTC. You constantly hope, and try and PMA then get let down. Then you gotta find that hope all over again and the will to keep trying.........PHEW its just so emotionally draining and soul destroying

BUT, we are here for you hun. We all know the essence of what your feeling. And we are willing you on.......keep going honey......your gonna get your BFP, and were gonna help you xxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right then, I gotta buy some birthday presents. Be back laters Ding Dongs :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Cya later Tink, yeah i need to go soon need some OPKs sticks... babydream i went to a few chemists for my ov sticks for clearblue monitor they didnt sell them grrrrrrrrrrrrr... im gonna have to buy some different one's or use Asda's for £5 x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and Pops did you find the tabs I was talking about? x


----------



## poppy666

Yes thanks Tink just been looking :happydance: im getting a pro now :haha: even tho i need to read up on why temp goes up n down on different days, but getting there xx


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> Thanks tink, yes i've been using conceive+ and softcups, although now i realised that i did not use sc at the actual ov. I'll be ordering some more today and need to find the insert sticks for cb digi ov test somewhere. Not got a clue where they sell it but another lady told me they do in chemists.
> 
> Tbh i'm a bit fed up. I know it was only my 1st proper cycle using stuff but god, all this being late and anticipating is making me very stressed. I'm very very tired. Please, send me some PMA and strength.
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

:hugs: :hugs: Aw hun I know the feeling this is my 2nd cycle and I am still disappointed :cry:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all!
> 
> CD1 for me today :( last night's spotting became a proper af this morning. Gutted!!
> 
> So please help! Poppy, when to take soy and how much? I've been looking for your previos post with the info but no luck. Anything else I should be taking?? EPO? Vit B???
> 
> Fx tink it's a good sign, good luck damita and all of you in the 2ww! Xxxxxx
> 
> :hugs: Babydream 'damn witch' we kick her ass this month :growlmad: I started taking Soy on CD2-CD6, but you can take from CD3-CD7 or CD5-CD9. Im taking 160mg for 3 days then 200mg last two days sweetie x
> 
> Edited Buy from Tesco's 40mg per tablet xClick to expand...

Thanks poppy, i'll do it your way, hope it won't do any harm as people are diff. I'm a bit scared but all these messed up cycles just because i work at night are ridiculous and annoying. Fx! I'm off to tesco soon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

You be ok babydream, i was scared when i took first day, but im ok now... i take 200mg tonight then last tomorrow so FX :hugs:

Take them with a glass of water before bed & i made sure i had something on my stomach x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well in short up and down is ok, its the general pattern that counts. Youll find your hormones after af settle down to normal, and so you temp will lower a little and then sit there till O. On the day of O it may dip. The day after O it will be raised. You need 3 raised temps after O to confirm O. If your temps rise even higher then thats good as after implantation they may rise even more because of Pregnancy :) 

Not going out till later now, just remembered I'm babysitting my neighbors kids whilst she goes to the dentist x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink... ive copied n pasted into my doc's so i know for future reference :rofl: saves me asking :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol you can ask away, I like charting :haha: Liking your "All I want for christmas is a BFP" in your siggie


----------



## poppy666

You want the code for it to put in yours? lol will give it anyways incase someone else wants it xxx

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/667/667579r9g7r9e216.gif


----------



## phoebe

:hi::hi:morning ladies xxx
how are we all today?? hope u are all well. any news on the horizon??? i hope u dont mind me posting on here still, as i have become really attached to u all xxx:hugs::hugs: i rang the hospital this morning, they still want me to go in tom for the colposcopy, but i'm concerned at them doing anything as i really dont want to jeopardise my chances after my miscarriage in jan. any ideas on how i should go about this all?? tbh i am a bit scared. and desperately want this little bean to stick this time. love u all heaps xxxx:hug:
and loadsa good luck and babydust to u all xxxx
:hug::dust::dust::hug:


----------



## poppy666

If it was me personally id ring them and explain and tell them your concerns sweetie, also id be upset if we didnt see you in here :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> :hi::hi:morning ladies xxx
> how are we all today?? hope u are all well. any news on the horizon??? i hope u dont mind me posting on here still, as i have become really attached to u all xxx:hugs::hugs: i rang the hospital this morning, they still want me to go in tom for the colposcopy, but i'm concerned at them doing anything as i really dont want to jeopardise my chances after my miscarriage in jan. any ideas on how i should go about this all?? tbh i am a bit scared. and desperately want this little bean to stick this time. love u all heaps xxxx:hug:
> and loadsa good luck and babydust to u all xxxx
> :hug::dust::dust::hug:

morning phoebe, im glad your sticking around i like you here too!!:hug: as for the coloscopy, im not even sure what this is(have a hague idea) but im sure no doctor would jepordise that little bean...so try not to worry hunni....sending you lots of :hugs: and sticky :dust: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> If it was me personally id ring them and explain and tell them your concerns sweetie, also id be upset if we didnt see you in here :hugs:

i did do that poppy this morning, but they said to come in still. apparantly i am seeing a consultant that specialises in pregnancies. but that means naff all to me. methinks i will just have to tell him that i refuse to be prodded xxx thanks for letting me stay xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

phoebe said:


> :hi::hi:morning ladies xxx
> how are we all today?? hope u are all well. any news on the horizon??? i hope u dont mind me posting on here still, as i have become really attached to u all xxx:hugs::hugs: i rang the hospital this morning, they still want me to go in tom for the colposcopy, but i'm concerned at them doing anything as i really dont want to jeopardise my chances after my miscarriage in jan. any ideas on how i should go about this all?? tbh i am a bit scared. and desperately want this little bean to stick this time. love u all heaps xxxx:hug:
> and loadsa good luck and babydust to u all xxxx
> :hug::dust::dust::hug:

yeah tell them to feck off usually works


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> :hi::hi:morning ladies xxx
> how are we all today?? hope u are all well. any news on the horizon??? i hope u dont mind me posting on here still, as i have become really attached to u all xxx:hugs::hugs: i rang the hospital this morning, they still want me to go in tom for the colposcopy, but i'm concerned at them doing anything as i really dont want to jeopardise my chances after my miscarriage in jan. any ideas on how i should go about this all?? tbh i am a bit scared. and desperately want this little bean to stick this time. love u all heaps xxxx:hug:
> and loadsa good luck and babydust to u all xxxx
> :hug::dust::dust::hug:
> 
> morning phoebe, im glad your sticking around i like you here too!!:hug: as for the coloscopy, im not even sure what this is(have a hague idea) but im sure no doctor would jepordise that little bean...so try not to worry hunni....sending you lots of :hugs: and sticky :dust: xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

thanks mc, i had a smear 2 wks ago that showed borderline changes and a colposcopy is an advance type of smear thats done under i microscope. fecking bricking it tbh even if i werent preg. what makes it worse that its a bloke whos doing. why are all gynaecologists all bloody men:rofl::blush::shy:
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

mrsamyrach said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> :hi::hi:morning ladies xxx
> how are we all today?? hope u are all well. any news on the horizon??? i hope u dont mind me posting on here still, as i have become really attached to u all xxx:hugs::hugs: i rang the hospital this morning, they still want me to go in tom for the colposcopy, but i'm concerned at them doing anything as i really dont want to jeopardise my chances after my miscarriage in jan. any ideas on how i should go about this all?? tbh i am a bit scared. and desperately want this little bean to stick this time. love u all heaps xxxx:hug:
> and loadsa good luck and babydust to u all xxxx
> :hug::dust::dust::hug:
> 
> yeah tell them to feck off usually worksClick to expand...

yeah liking that approach amy :rofl::rofl:
i think thats the way forward xxxx


THANKS GIRLS XXXXX:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning team ding dong! how is everyone today...i got a massive headache today its just starting to go now, hate having a cold!:cry: never mind though, ill be ok in a day or so, 
:hug: babydream, feckin :witch:...
I started on Chloe's halloween costume this morning, a dead bride! :haha: im not the most creative person but she will look ok
....anything exciting happening today?? im just waiting for Connor to have his midday nap, then we have to go shopping, CBA(cant be arsed) today but has to be done!:growlmad:ive got to pick up some more grapefruit juice too, YAK! ran out this morning, glad ive got a cold when i have to drink that, i cant hardly taste it...i think its working though, lots of clear CM over the last couple of days :happydance:...off to make a :coffee:


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> :hi::hi:morning ladies xxx
> how are we all today?? hope u are all well. any news on the horizon??? i hope u dont mind me posting on here still, as i have become really attached to u all xxx:hugs::hugs: i rang the hospital this morning, they still want me to go in tom for the colposcopy, but i'm concerned at them doing anything as i really dont want to jeopardise my chances after my miscarriage in jan. any ideas on how i should go about this all?? tbh i am a bit scared. and desperately want this little bean to stick this time. love u all heaps xxxx:hug:
> and loadsa good luck and babydust to u all xxxx
> :hug::dust::dust::hug:
> 
> morning phoebe, im glad your sticking around i like you here too!!:hug: as for the coloscopy, im not even sure what this is(have a hague idea) but im sure no doctor would jepordise that little bean...so try not to worry hunni....sending you lots of :hugs: and sticky :dust: xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thanks mc, i had a smear 2 wks ago that showed borderline changes and a colposcopy is an advance type of smear thats done under i microscope. fecking bricking it tbh even if i werent preg. what makes it worse that its a bloke whos doing. why are all gynaecologists all bloody men:rofl::blush::shy:
> xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

oh poor you,:flower: i always ask for a nurse to do smears....its bad enough having stuff like that done , never mind it being a man do it! sending you :hugs:...id ring them and tell them your preggo and worried...see what they say...:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww :hugs: Phoebe. Please stay with us, we want to be there for you :hugs:

There is NO evidence to suggest that a coloscopy when pregnancy is dangerous. BUT I know what you mean, you just want everything to be ok. You need to talk to them and get their advice hun. But I wouldn't blame you for just refusing to be prodded. Hope today goes ok x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awww :hugs: Phoebe. Please stay with us, we want to be there for you :hugs:
> 
> There is NO evidence to suggest that a coloscopy when pregnancy is dangerous. BUT I know what you mean, you just want everything to be ok. You need to talk to them and get their advice hun. But I wouldn't blame you for just refusing to be prodded. Hope today goes ok x[/QU
> 
> thanks tink, between u poppy and mc u have made me cry, but with happiness not sadness. thanks for letting me stay, means so much to me. i wasnt sure i'd be welcome now all things considered. my app is tom morning, i will just have to let him know my fears and see how it pans out from there.
> 
> thanks again ding dongs xxxx:hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww pheobe :hug: you must be very emotional at the moment with all this, you'll be ok Doctors know what they're doing & wont risk doing anything your not comfortable with, let us know how you get on tomorrow sweetie xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww Phoebe, thats so sweet of you to say. I'm sure all the Ding Dongs feel the same. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwwww phoebe.....:hug: and as for crying.......you are sooooooooooo preggo!! :thumbup: emotional and hormonal....i used to cry at all sorts when i was preggo with LO#2...even tv commercials:haha: and if you do leave us, i will hunt you down and stalk you!.....hope your all having a great day!


----------



## LEW32

Morning ding dongers :hi:

Pheebs- :hugs: for you...we are all here for the same reason and I am SO happy when one of my ding donger friends gets her :bfp:! I would be sad if everyone started dropping off when they became preggers...we want to know how you are doing hun!

babydream big :hugs: for you too hun! I am so sorry, I know how you feel. It can be such a letdown after all the things we do ttc. You will get your :bfp: soon!

Poppy, Tink, Pk, Coral, MC, Amy - :hi: ladies!

How is everyone else feeling today. I am SLEEPY...went to bed way too late. I will have a very busy week, but will try and pop on as much as possible


----------



## LEW32

hello.....is there an echo in here???


----------



## TTC2308

Good Morning Girls........

Question.......Has anyone ever gotten a superfaint line on FRER? Had one on Saturday and again this morning, but it is so super faint and probably takes about 5 minutes to show up. Also, when I take the test apart and flip it over to the back, I can see the line better. Tried to take a picture but it doesnt come out too clear? 

HHHHEEEELLLPPPPPP !!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Yes i did last month if you go back i had very faint 2 days in a row, but saying that it could be a evap? then again could be the start of your BFP :thumbup: Try take a pic from your phone because my camera couldnt pick the line up properly either, we could try invert it see if we can see it that way x

Hey LEW32 how you feeling? x


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> Yes i did last month if you go back i had very faint 2 days in a row, but saying that it could be a evap? then again could be the start of your BFP :thumbup: Try take a pic from your phone because my camera couldnt pick the line up properly either, we could try invert it see if we can see it that way x
> 
> Hey LEW32 how you feeling? x

I already trashed it......I will hold it until 11:00 and take another one. I took the first test at 7:00........


----------



## poppy666

Ok and no drinking :haha:


----------



## phoebe

LEW32 said:


> Morning ding dongers :hi:
> 
> Pheebs- :hugs: for you...we are all here for the same reason and I am SO happy when one of my ding donger friends gets her :bfp:! I would be sad if everyone started dropping off when they became preggers...we want to know how you are doing hun!
> 
> babydream big :hugs: for you too hun! I am so sorry, I know how you feel. It can be such a letdown after all the things we do ttc. You will get your :bfp: soon!
> 
> Poppy, Tink, Pk, Coral, MC, Amy - :hi: ladies!
> 
> How is everyone else feeling today. I am SLEEPY...went to bed way too late. I will have a very busy week, but will try and pop on as much as possible

hi lew, thanks for saying that hun, it is good to know that we can all still be here for each other, i hope u are keeping well sweety. big hugs xxx:hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:test: again TTC i wanna see pics, if you change the camera settings to macro(a flower symbol) the pics should take clear....xx


----------



## KristyHart

Afternoon everybody :flower:

I am in work today so can't get on much :cry:

How is everyone? 

I am still getting increased creamy CM. I never have this. Boobies still very sore too. Also I feel like someone is pushing on my tummy. Like a pressure with the odd twinge. I just want to knooooooooowwwwwwww :dohh:

I am holding off the temptation to test. Just one minute I think, I am so pregnant, then I think don't be stupid your not that lucky :dohh::dohh:

Be back tonight. Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## natalies1982

hello all

Phoebe just saw u got a BFP great news hun well done

how r u all

tinkerbell i see ur not far off testing again its come round so quickly

hope ur all ok and really hope this is ur cycle

ive tried to read up but its been days since i was last on, been ill and busy packing im so stressed but we have alot done now 

its now half term so got a week to do things with the kids :)


----------



## LEW32

TTC- :test: again soon!

Hi Poppy- feeling pretty good....I want my O day to just get here so I can start the countdown - time is moving so slowly!

I was reading on the main TTC page and stumbled across this hilarious thread. If you need some comic relief - go here:
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...e-no-stupid-questions-just-stupid-people.html


----------



## poppy666

natalies1982 said:


> hello all
> 
> Phoebe just saw u got a BFP great news hun well done
> 
> how r u all
> 
> tinkerbell i see ur not far off testing again its come round so quickly
> 
> hope ur all ok and really hope this is ur cycle
> 
> ive tried to read up but its been days since i was last on, been ill and busy packing im so stressed but we have alot done now
> 
> its now half term so got a week to do things with the kids :)

Hi Nar great to see you :flower: how you feeling? x


----------



## natalies1982

hey poppy yeh feeling ok thanks boobs r very sore some days but thats the only sympton ive still got so im enjoying it while it lasts b4 i get ill 

i see the :witch: has gone so u can start :sex: now :)


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hello and Good Mornings Lovely Ding Dongs! Missed you over the weekend.
> 
> Had a great temp rise this morning. Have NO symptoms still. And since I always have loads of symptoms I am getting pretty excited about this. Well I do have one which will be too much information.....I'm passing softer Poo lol VERY unusual for me, I am usually passing rocks cause of my medication :rofl: But the significance is this, that was the first pregnancy symptom I had when expecting before :happydance: also my temps were not this high so early last month :)
> 
> Hello Hopes, fantastic that you finally O'd! I'm testing 31st if you wanna have a go with me, along with Kristy and MommyV. Just promise you wont take too much notice of a BFN should you get it that early ok? lol x
> 
> PK, I've not been around much this weekend either, and have missed my gals. Hope your ok PK, looking forward to your return x
> 
> Poppy, just throw the charting probs at me, I really don't mind! I love charting lol Awww glad you got it sorted yesterday x
> 
> Loving the singing, I cant help it now, I've been singing i want a BFP so firkkiiiin badd all over the house lol Sing with me guys!!!! lol
> 
> Awaiting news, in particular news from babydream. How are you today hun?
> 
> Damita, how are you today, anymore tests? xxxxxxxx

YES! maybe I'll test that day with you guys. Unless I feel like I can actually wait longer. but doubt that. I will try not to be disappointed with a BFN, I'll only be 9dpo that day i believe.


----------



## poppy666

natalies1982 said:


> hey poppy yeh feeling ok thanks boobs r very sore some days but thats the only sympton ive still got so im enjoying it while it lasts b4 i get ill
> 
> i see the :witch: has gone so u can start :sex: now :)

Ahhhh the price you pay for PG sore boobs lol :haha: at least you not got sickness yet, but may be lucky n not get it, i didnt with my last just sore boobs till week 13ish :haha:

Edited oh yes down to the nitty gritty now no af lol xx


----------



## babydream

Hi all! Pheebs please stay we all want you around! And natalie too! Hope you both ok! Test again TTC let's see! Hi lew! 

I've bought my soy but a bit hasitating. I've been feeling so low these couple of days that I'm thinking of doing nothing. Don't wanna talk to anyone and just be alone. I'm also thinking of not doing opk no soy no softcup just b'ding when feel like it. Am I being histerical and childish?? I've been having loads of choc today hope it helps. 

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

No your not being histerical or childish... im sure we all had our days :hugs: if you want to just bd n use nothing just do that sweetie :hugs: aww bless :kiss: send some chocolate over here :haha:


----------



## China girl

Oh babydream,
You sound just like me...so your not alone.
I am only going to attemt to use some Ov sticks and that's about it.

I do hope all our pregnant ding dongs do stick around!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good afternoon everyone! Back from my shopping trip. Shattered again lol

Can totally understand the feeling sorry for yourself, I am like that every cycle for a good few days. But then I think what the heck, i gotta be in it to win it lol x


----------



## poppy666

Just talking to someone who just got her BFP off Soy n she had :sex: CD18,19,20 & 21 OV'd CD20 so i swear dh gonna have a sore tadge cos im doing it everyday next week :haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Morning ladies!!

TTC23 fingers crossed for strong, dark lines!

Babydream (and China) I know what you mean...:hugs: I have been obsessing wayyy too much and it's really getting me down physically and mentally.
Am giving temping and OPKing one more chance this cycle just to have a few charts to show my doc later should the need arise (hope not!) and if it doesn't work this cycle I'm seriously considering going to some form of NTNP.... just Bding every now n then and hoping that our lovely little bean will show up..

Hope everyone else is doing well... Phoebe, :hug: and good luck on the appt... I am sure your docs will take your concerns seriously and it'll all be fine..

Am excited that we have another round of testers coming up...! :flower: Just as one round of ding dongers is busy getting laid :winkwink:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lew :wave: TTC :wave: China :wave: Lady :wave: 

Hopes, great! Yup well I will only be 11DPO so either way we will agree its just for fun eh? lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Kristy, hey hun 5DPO and counting........nearly halfway through the TWW! :happydance: x

Natalies, great to see ya hun, yes please still post here. I don't want to loose you guys, were like a family here! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lew thanks for sharing that link, made me smile! xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

hey guys sorry i havent got the energy at mo hospital twice a day for the last 3 weeks im knackerd
decided not to use cbfm this month cos stress of pissing on a piece of plastic just gonna try stress free 
tried for a shag last night but the cheeky fecker said you can wait till youre in season WTF!

congrats to all those with good news

how spooky is this my af is due next 14th november MY BIRTHDAY XXXXX


----------



## mrsamyrach

anyone no one has noticed my signature
my other baby my static caravan which i must had is perfect for families xxxx


----------



## poppy666

That be amazing Amy if you got your BFP :happydance: so nice stressless cycle ahead, did laugh at what you dh said.. not till your in season :haha:


----------



## KristyHart

mrsamyrach said:


> anyone no one has noticed my signature
> my other baby my static caravan which i must had is perfect for families xxxx

That looks nice. What is the cost?


----------



## KristyHart

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Kristy, hey hun 5DPO and counting........nearly halfway through the TWW! :happydance: x
> 
> Natalies, great to see ya hun, yes please still post here. I don't want to loose you guys, were like a family here! x

Hey Tink

Woop 6 hours till 6dpo...it starts getting hard for me about 8dpo :dohh:

Is increased creamy cm a sign??

xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

KristyHart said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> anyone no one has noticed my signature
> my other baby my static caravan which i must had is perfect for families xxxx
> 
> That looks nice. What is the cost?Click to expand...

it varies kirsty low season to high season
someone has booked from bump so knocked em 50.00 off hun xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> That be amazing Amy if you got your BFP :happydance: so nice stressless cycle ahead, did laugh at what you dh said.. not till your in season :haha:

hes a ginger twat popples xx


----------



## poppy666

KristyHart said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Kristy, hey hun 5DPO and counting........nearly halfway through the TWW! :happydance: x
> 
> Natalies, great to see ya hun, yes please still post here. I don't want to loose you guys, were like a family here! x
> 
> Hey Tink
> 
> Woop 6 hours till 6dpo...it starts getting hard for me about 8dpo :dohh:
> 
> Is increased creamy cm a sign??
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

From what ive read yes it is kirsty :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> That be amazing Amy if you got your BFP :happydance: so nice stressless cycle ahead, did laugh at what you dh said.. not till your in season :haha:
> 
> hes a ginger twat popples xxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl: im laughing :p


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## MommyV

Hi ladies,
Big temp drop this am but I'm only 9dpo. I really do not know what my body is doing. I thought for sure that I at least had a good chance of being pg this month but my temps r just too low I think. Still have all the symptoms and don't generally have a luteal phase defect but who knows? Anybody have any ideas?(Tink)
Gl to all you ladies taking the soy. I'd never heard of that to help o before bnb but it sounds like if has definately helped many of the women who have taken it. Hopefully u soy ladies will all be getting your bfp's of course if that happends prob next cycle all of the women who haven't used it will be trying it.


----------



## poppy666

Hiya sweetie.. i dont really know anything about charts my 1st cycle trying it, but wont it drop on implantation? i dunno Tink n a few of the others know about these sure someone will be on soon :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Hi poppy yes temps can drop for implantation but my temps have been a little strange and kind of low this cycle and also for my other 2 pregnancies my temps stayed high I don't know.:shrug: Maybe I have a progesterone problem. Hopefully someone else will have an idea what is going on if not in a couple of days I know I'll have my answer with either af or a bfp Thank you for responding to my crazy ?'s:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey mommy, I would see what happens tomorrow might be implantion dip. You right in thinking that progesteone is the factor causing the temp rise after o. Have you had a .2 rise after o Hun? Is your chart online so I can have a peep? X


----------



## MommyV

Hi Tink I only chart on paper I have been charting for about 5 years now but my charts are definately not always the same and they always start to go crazy when we start ttc. My usual pre o temps are anywhere between 97.0 and 97.3 and they usually dip to 96.8 on o day then a rise from there but lately it has taken 2 or 3 days for temps to rise after o day. This month my temps have been starting with o day 96.8, 97.3, 98.0, 97.3, 97.7, 97.6,97.5,97.7,97.7,97.3 I know this may be hard to see with an actual chart plotted out. Normally I would just say crazy cycle but with the symptoms I've had they aren't what I will usually feel after o which I know those symptoms are typically from the progesterone. Like right now my bbs still feel like they are on fire and sore but to touch them I know totally tmi but they're cold.


----------



## Damita

no cramps and no AF.. she is suppose to be arriving tomorrow..


----------



## MommyV

Gl Damita r u testing tomorrow or waiting to see what temps say or until af is late?


----------



## poppy666

Have you not tested yet? FX sweetie & loads of :dust::dust:


----------



## Damita

No going to wait til out till Thursday so then af will be a day late first time ever


----------



## MommyV

That's a good plan. Then if you r pg u should get a nice dark line. I'm only testing if my temps go up otherwise I'll just wait for af.


----------



## Hopes314

You guys are being so patient about testing! If I were either one of you I would be out buying more HPTs and peeing on everything


----------



## Damita

well I had a negative test result on 12dpo so I am not too hopeful


----------



## Hopes314

Damita said:


> well I had a negative test result on 12dpo so I am not too hopeful

Yeah I remember you mentioning the BFN. I would still be all over that though! lol


----------



## Damita

:haha: naughty POAS addictives


----------



## MommyV

I'm not going to bother because right now my temp is really low and low temp does not equal bfp and I just don't want to see anymore neg tests.


----------



## Hopes314

mommyv i wish i could see your chart! Is there a reason you chart on paper rather than use FertilityFriend?


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:
hows everyone doing, Damita i thought you said you were going to test wednesday!!! its ok i will be on for your results thursday instead...well ill be online every day anyway:haha:
so hows the charting poppy? also i found a menopause vitamin packet in wilkinsons today....i forget who said soy was in them...*thinking* feck knows!:wacko: so anyway....per tablet there is only 20mg soy, does this mean to get 200mg of soy you have to take 10! or can you buy these soy pills with just soy??.....oh yea and i POAS earlier..:dohh: -OPK...i can feel it brewing though!!!!!


----------



## MommyV

I was taught to chart using pen and paper and I used ff a little bit but then stopped. I could probably log back into ff and set up a chart for u. Give me a little while and I'll try to get it going for you guys. Should make it easier to get a few more opinions. Thanks.


----------



## babydream

Good luck Damita, fx it's a bfp for you hun! xxxxxxx

Good evening everyone!! I was in so much pain today af never hurt this much before, the whole day i had cramps. It seemed to stop now thank god. I'm whining again...i'll have a chat with oh tonight, i think i need a good talk, i'm going through a bad patch, family problem, work problems and ttc i can't deal with it. I'm getting a bit depressed and i don't want that. I might even give ttc a little break, give up my night shifts, get my cycles back on track and find out what the scan shows in the hospital before i start again. At least thats what i think now, but who knows what tomorrow brings. I hope things will get better soon. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

MC best one's to get are tesco's, if you buy any other you'll have to deduct any other ingredient and probz end up having 10 tabs :haha: ie holland & barretts only have 23mg in per tab.... cant go wrong with Tesco's 40mg :thumbup:

I take 200mg tonight 'gulp' 5 tabs :dohh: but no side effects off the 160mg so alls good x


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Good luck Damita, fx it's a bfp for you hun! xxxxxxx
> 
> Good evening everyone!! I was in so much pain today af never hurt this much before, the whole day i had cramps. It seemed to stop now thank god. I'm whining again...i'll have a chat with oh tonight, i think i need a good talk, i'm going through a bad patch, family problem, work problems and ttc i can't deal with it. I'm getting a bit depressed and i don't want that. I might even give ttc a little break, give up my night shifts, get my cycles back on track and find out what the scan shows in the hospital before i start again. At least thats what i think now, but who knows what tomorrow brings. I hope things will get better soon.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

We here whatever you decide & if you have a break n want a cyber cuddle i know its not much, but we're here sweetie :hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hug: :hugs: :kiss: babydream
@poppy...im gonna have to get some, i still havent been to tescos..:dohh:..glad your not getting any side effects, youll be fine with 200mg, is it your last dose tonight? xx


----------



## ladybeautiful

Babydream...:hugs: hang in there I know how it is...

Ladies I think I'm on the brink of some sort of breakdown.... I haven't even O'd yet but am already convinced I'm doomed for a BFN... am all out of PMA. Doesn't help that suddenly my whole family gets involved and they all come out with astrology predictions that say it'll take us a year for us... and then I had a dream the other night that someone predicted that we can never have a baby and I woke up actually crying... It's all getting a little too much for me and although I'm trying very hard I'm not able to take my mind off TTC and keep feeling there's something wrong with me which is why we haven't been able to conceive... 

It's been godsend having you girls to 'talk' with the last few weeks... but in the interest of my sanity and my hubby's I think I'm gonna take a break from BnB and maybe even TTC if it doesn't work out this time...Gonna try and distract myself with some good fiction books and movies and my painting... hopefully that'll help. Please don't get me wrong I LOVE YOU ALL and am SO GRATEFUL for you all but I'm at that place right now where something's gonna go SNAP soon... ugh just wanna curl up in a ball and cry my eyes out... oh wait I've been doing that the whole last hour... 

I hope to drop by once in a while... already missing you all! Wish you all BIGTIME :dust::dust::dust: and hope you all (WE all) get those much-awaited sticky :bfp::bfp::bfp: 

LOVE n HUGS! :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :hug: :hugs: :kiss: babydream
> @poppy...im gonna have to get some, i still havent been to tescos..:dohh:..glad your not getting any side effects, youll be fine with 200mg, is it your last dose tonight? xx

No tomorrow then fx i get a good egg this cycle x


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> Babydream...:hugs: hang in there I know how it is...
> 
> Ladies I think I'm on the brink of some sort of breakdown.... I haven't even O'd yet but am already convinced I'm doomed for a BFN... am all out of PMA. Doesn't help that suddenly my whole family gets involved and they all come out with astrology predictions that say it'll take us a year for us... and then I had a dream the other night that someone predicted that we can never have a baby and I woke up actually crying... It's all getting a little too much for me and although I'm trying very hard I'm not able to take my mind off TTC and keep feeling there's something wrong with me which is why we haven't been able to conceive...
> 
> It's been godsend having you girls to 'talk' with the last few weeks... but in the interest of my sanity and my hubby's I think I'm gonna take a break from BnB and maybe even TTC if it doesn't work out this time...Gonna try and distract myself with some good fiction books and movies and my painting... hopefully that'll help. Please don't get me wrong I LOVE YOU ALL and am SO GRATEFUL for you all but I'm at that place right now where something's gonna go SNAP soon... ugh just wanna curl up in a ball and cry my eyes out... oh wait I've been doing that the whole last hour...
> 
> I hope to drop by once in a while... already missing you all! Wish you all BIGTIME :dust::dust::dust: and hope you all (WE all) get those much-awaited sticky :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> LOVE n HUGS! :kiss:

And i hope one day you'll come back to say your gonna be a mummy sweetie :hug: you just take care of you and like i said to babydream we'll be here when you get back :kiss:

Look after yourself :dust::dust::dust: back at you xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :hug: :hugs: :kiss: babydream
> @poppy...im gonna have to get some, i still havent been to tescos..:dohh:..glad your not getting any side effects, youll be fine with 200mg, is it your last dose tonight? xx
> 
> No tomorrow then fx i get a good egg this cycle xClick to expand...

OR 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## babydream

Ladybeautiful, i'm so sorry you feel like that. It is bloody difficult. I love the girls here, without them i don't know where i'd be. I don't know how long you've been trying, and it doesn't really matter it takes our energy and sanity after a while. I'm thinking of going away with oh for a weekend to reenergize and get some privacy, we so need it. My mum and my cousin have been with us since june, now my auntie is here to visit and oh and i do not have a minute alone. It's frustrating, eventho i love my family to bits, they're not helping. Work isn't the best either. So, things need changing. My cousin needs to move out, auntie going home soon and my mum will wait for my sis to arrive and find a room for themselves. i want my life back, i'm really stressed with all these people in my home at ttc time. 

Maybe some quality time would help you too ladyb, it's worth a weekend away. Whatever you do, i'm here to talk, we all are here for you.

I'm sticking with the girls here even if having a break, i wanna see how they get on, they might even give me my PMA back. Bless them!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:hug: lady!! we'll be here when you come back!! best wishes hunni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :hug: :hugs: :kiss: babydream
> @poppy...im gonna have to get some, i still havent been to tescos..:dohh:..glad your not getting any side effects, youll be fine with 200mg, is it your last dose tonight? xx
> 
> No tomorrow then fx i get a good egg this cycle xClick to expand...
> 
> OR 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...

LOL Dont jinx me or i be saying 3 when your on it :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok then itsa deal!!!!! :rofl::haha:.....xx


----------



## poppy666

:haha: you crazy women... god im bored tonight, jack shit on TV x


----------



## coral11680

evening ladies,

I havent read through all the posts yet? what did I miss??

Babydream sorry to see you're really upset:hugs:

Well girls I need some advice. I just got back from an interview with Boots working the night shift stocking shelves etc. She offered me the job there!:happydance: Anyway its only temp over christmas starting at 4 nights 10pm-4am !! So my question is do you think I should put TTC on hold or carryon? I mean I will be lifing a lot and stuff very physical if I did get preg this cycle do you think I would be fine. I start November 15th which ironically is day AF is due and will work thil after new year. Chance of a permanent job after. I really need the money.


----------



## mothercabbage

yea i know.....i watched mirrors 2 in bed last night!!! wow! thats not for the faint hearted.....i wanna see due date! that looks funny as feck!....but speaking of bed im going to go up now, OH got his driving test so he needs his sleep and i think an early(ish) night wouldnt go a miss, so ill say good night poppy! xxx:hug: and :dust: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

and night coral...i just saw you come online!! :hug: xx


----------



## Hopes314

Aww, Today is just not a good day for anybody is it!? :hugs: You are all such good people!


----------



## coral11680

nighty night cab xx


----------



## Hopes314

coral11680 said:


> evening ladies,
> 
> I havent read through all the posts yet? what did I miss??
> 
> Babydream sorry to see you're really upset:hugs:
> 
> Well girls I need some advice. I just got back from an interview with Boots working the night shift stocking shelves etc. She offered me the job there!:happydance: Anyway its only temp over christmas starting at 4 nights 10pm-4am !! So my question is do you think I should put TTC on hold or carryon? I mean I will be lifing a lot and stuff very physical if I did get preg this cycle do you think I would be fine. I start November 15th which ironically is day AF is due and will work thil after new year. Chance of a permanent job after. I really need the money.

It is probably not the BEST situation for ttc/preg, but if you are in pretty good shape right now and the job doesnt cause you much excess physical exhaustion, you might be ok, esp early in preg. I think after a week or two on the job you will know if its too much physically to be doing ttc/preg. But if you think you need a break from ttc then do what you need to do, it can be a lot of stress..


----------



## coral11680

Thanks for the advice hopes, I need to do some thinking. Maybe I will take ti easy these next 2 months, no temping and stuff and see what happens?


----------



## poppy666

Night MC sweet dreams :hugs: xx


----------



## Hopes314

coral11680 said:


> Thanks for the advice hopes, I need to do some thinking. Maybe I will take ti easy these next 2 months, no temping and stuff and see what happens?

I hear ALL THE TIME about people who get so fed up with the opks, softcups, preseed, fertility monitors, etc. and they just decide to drop all that and just bd when they wanna bd and BAM they make a baby! Very common!


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Thanks for the advice hopes, I need to do some thinking. Maybe I will take ti easy these next 2 months, no temping and stuff and see what happens?

Good idea :thumbup: what will be will be, watch you'll get your BFP now :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:haha:lol Poppy what do you think?


----------



## ladybeautiful

babydream said:


> Ladybeautiful, i'm so sorry you feel like that. It is bloody difficult. I love the girls here, without them i don't know where i'd be. I don't know how long you've been trying, and it doesn't really matter it takes our energy and sanity after a while. I'm thinking of going away with oh for a weekend to reenergize and get some privacy, we so need it. My mum and my cousin have been with us since june, now my auntie is here to visit and oh and i do not have a minute alone. It's frustrating, eventho i love my family to bits, they're not helping. Work isn't the best either. So, things need changing. My cousin needs to move out, auntie going home soon and my mum will wait for my sis to arrive and find a room for themselves. i want my life back, i'm really stressed with all these people in my home at ttc time.
> 
> Maybe some quality time would help you too ladyb, it's worth a weekend away. Whatever you do, i'm here to talk, we all are here for you.
> 
> I'm sticking with the girls here even if having a break, i wanna see how they get on, they might even give me my PMA back. Bless them!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Good to hear you're going away for the weekend! Hope things on the home front return to normal soon so you can get a load of stress off your back on that front.... :hugs:

Don't get me wrong :( you girls are all invaluable to me and have helped me up my PMA... and I hope I have given some of that back...I wanna know too how everybody gets on... pls don't think I'm just up and running :cry: 

It is just that I don't seem to have a waking moment when I don't have TTC on my head.. it is stressing me out... plus I only work parttime so that gives me sooo much time to be at home and let my mind wander. So I thought a few days break from being online altogether (cos the moment I'm online I'm on BnB or reading sth related to TTC) might help... 

So I'm not going anywhere for long just taking a break until I feel in better shape mentally so I have some PMA to share :) You all will be in my thoughts and prayers... :flower:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> :haha:lol Poppy what do you think?

Look above this post told ya lol :haha:


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Ladybeautiful, i'm so sorry you feel like that. It is bloody difficult. I love the girls here, without them i don't know where i'd be. I don't know how long you've been trying, and it doesn't really matter it takes our energy and sanity after a while. I'm thinking of going away with oh for a weekend to reenergize and get some privacy, we so need it. My mum and my cousin have been with us since june, now my auntie is here to visit and oh and i do not have a minute alone. It's frustrating, eventho i love my family to bits, they're not helping. Work isn't the best either. So, things need changing. My cousin needs to move out, auntie going home soon and my mum will wait for my sis to arrive and find a room for themselves. i want my life back, i'm really stressed with all these people in my home at ttc time.
> 
> Maybe some quality time would help you too ladyb, it's worth a weekend away. Whatever you do, i'm here to talk, we all are here for you.
> 
> I'm sticking with the girls here even if having a break, i wanna see how they get on, they might even give me my PMA back. Bless them!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Good to hear you're going away for the weekend! Hope things on the home front return to normal soon so you can get a load of stress off your back on that front.... :hugs:
> 
> Don't get me wrong :( you girls are all invaluable to me and have helped me up my PMA... and I hope I have given some of that back...I wanna know too how everybody gets on... pls don't think I'm just up and running :cry:
> 
> It is just that I don't seem to have a waking moment when I don't have TTC on my head.. it is stressing me out... plus I only work parttime so that gives me sooo much time to be at home and let my mind wander. So I thought a few days break from being online altogether (cos the moment I'm online I'm on BnB or reading sth related to TTC) might help...
> 
> So I'm not going anywhere for long just taking a break until I feel in better shape mentally so I have some PMA to share :) You all will be in my thoughts and prayers... :flower:Click to expand...

A break will do you good sweetie :hugs: go clear your head & spend some quality time with your dh :kiss::kiss:


----------



## coral11680

ladybeautiful so sorry your down hun:hugs::hugs: it is hard and it is stressful!! Having a break will do you good and we'll be here if you change your mind or should I say when!:hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Alright Ladies I've got my chart done. I've put in all my info into ff and they have given me and o date one day later than I thought I still think I'm right. Anyways the link is in my sig please let me know what u think.


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Evening Ding Dongers!

Been a busy day today, really hate school holidays, feels like the whole of Essex descends on Lakeside Karting but at least the day goes quicker!

Took the last of my soy tonight and upped it to 160mg days 6 and 7, now to play the waiting game and I'm totally shite at it:haha:

Hubby is doing rookie bangers on Sunday and I'm really nervous about him getting injured that and the fact that I'm due to O on Mon, unless the soy moves it:shrug:

LadyB I hope you feel better soon hun, I think sometimes it does us all a bit of good just to take a step back from everything and we'll all defo be here when your ready to return:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

evening sweetie, just getting ready to go bed... lol funny im just a day behind you on the Soy i just up mine to 200mg and taken it ( did hesitate with the extra tablet) :haha: one more day tomorrow then sit back and wait.

Do you find once you take them you get a bit drowsy? x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Lol Poppy I'm always drowsy when I take them as I take them just before bed:haha: But yeah i get what you're saying, took them about an hour before bed the other night and had a bit of a heavey head, not a headache as such:shrug:

Just had my orders from DH to turn laptop off so will chat to you all tomorrow 
Mwah


----------



## Hopes314

MommyV said:


> Alright Ladies I've got my chart done. I've put in all my info into ff and they have given me and o date one day later than I thought I still think I'm right. Anyways the link is in my sig please let me know what u think.

Checked out your charttt. I guess I see how your O day could be either CD 14 or 15 like you said. Regardless, you do have a couple temps below coverline, but overall your temps arent that low based on average (although I think you did mention they are a little low for you). Are your cycles usually regular? When is AF due? Spotting at 5dpo with a little temp dip may be early but looks good.


----------



## poppy666

Yeah im off too lol glad i wasnt imagining it :haha: nite xx


----------



## MommyV

Thanks for taking a look hopes my temps usually hover around 97.7 post o and my luteal phase is usually 12days. This cycle is too weird for me because I normally do not get any symptoms in my tww until the day or 2 before af. Right now I am cramping and have some pain in my hips and a little more cm with a slight tinge of pink. This is crazy I guess I just have to wait for tomorrow am's temp that should give me a pretty good idea about what's going on. Normally I don't get so crazy in the tww but these symptoms are driving me craaaaazy!!


----------



## Hopes314

I had one of those cycles last month! Ugh. Taking it one day at a time. TWW is dragging for me too. I'm only 3dpo and I feel terrible today! I spent the whole day sleeping. My face is so so pink and hot so I took my temp this evening and its 99.1, not a fever really, but I really feel like crap. I'm having a lot of AF-like cramping today. I pretty much just feel like crap. Maybe I'm getting sick again ugh


----------



## MommyV

That stinks. My during the day or evening temps during the tww are usually 99.1-99.3 so I think that is normal. You are probably feeling your progesterone surge which is good need to have plenty of progesterone to be able to sustain and pg. Unfortunately right after o I get that too feel hot generally not to well sometimes I will get headaches or feel lightheaded. All the things that us women have to go through. It's all worth it though because we get to have babies the best privilege ever. How do u get the ff ticker? I only have the free basic membership and that may be why I just got a link. Tomorrow am is definately going to be a critical day for me. It will either be another low temp and af or my temp will go up and then I may have to go out and buy some tests for Thurs or Fri.


----------



## Hopes314

Yes, your progesterone explanation sounds about right lol. Andd ..I only have the free basic membership too. You can still have a ticker.. if you are viewing your chart, on the left side where there are all the options (main, data, cycles, graphs, analysis, etc) go to the one that says Sharing. And then click on "tickers". I think from there it prompts you and you can pick your picture and all that.


----------



## Hopes314

And I hope you get your high temp! I didn't know when I was going to O this cycle because I'm kinda irregular, and I felt like I lived by my daily temps! I would have crazy dreams about having the temp that I wanted the next morning lol.


----------



## MommyV

I know the temping drives me crazy but if I don't do it I would spend a fortune on pg tests because my cycles are so darn irregular. Oh well the obsession continues until at least tomorrow am. gl hopefully your temps will continue to stay high and you'll get a bfp soon. I'm going to go get one of those tickers when I put my temp in my chart tomorrow. I am so tired these past couple days but I never consider tiredness a symptom because I have 2 little children which means I'm tired all the time no matter what but I do feel especially tired.


----------



## poppy666

Morning ding dongs :flower:

Well last day on the Soy for me, bit relieved im not a fan of popping pills lol... am i ment to wait now for my temp to rise before 0v then dip on the day i officially ov?

Hope everyone's well :hugs:


----------



## Damita

How did you find taking the soy? I am going to def up my dosage this month as I stayed on 50 last month and it did bugger all


----------



## poppy666

Yes ive noticed ladies who take 50-80mg it dont do anything. I was ok yeah no side effects but did hesitate with my last pill last night cos i upped it to 200mg :haha: one more night on it then sit back n wait x


----------



## Damita

Oooh I will do what you did then this cycle :)


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies, aother day with kids home and hubby is off work today and tomorrow, just watching a movie with hubs. Looks funny so far it's called the switch with Jennifer Anniston.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good Morning my lovely Ding Dongs! Gonna have to read through all the posts to catch up, missing you all being so busy. Its half term and I have had two birthdays, and lots of appointments........Today I get to relax a bit with my BnB gals. Feel like I haven't been on here much at all this past few days. Hope your all OK :hugs:

Me, well I'm 6DPO. Had a big dip in temperature this morning. Got everything cross for an implantation dip. I feel crampy and have a low back ache. But aside from that I'm symptom free. Oh pppleeeeeeeeeasssssssssse let me get a BFP this month, I neeeeeeeeeeed one lol x


----------



## coral11680

Morning tink, def got everything crossed for you Hun, you need you :bfp: then you can relax a bit!! I know you are doing everything you can this month so you deserve it! Poppy you too hope you get your :bfp: oh and cab!! And all the other ding dongs :D


----------



## poppy666

And you tooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Coral :happydance: have you decided what your doing regarding ttc n the job? x


----------



## coral11680

No pop not sure think I'll just play it by ear, see what happens probably still keep trying. This movie is funny so far, Jennifer anniston wants a baby and gets a sperm donor then her best friend swaps the sample with his:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PHEW! :sleep: I'm tired out reading all the posts lol

Morning Damita, Poppy, Coral! :wave: Missed you guys.

@Damita are you due today hun? 
@Poppy when will you start OPK's? Glad you have no side effects from the soy, that will be my plan next cycle
@Coral I don't see why you should take the job, see how it goes. I know what you mean about money, especially with Christmas coming up it will be a big help. What have you decided? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral think I'll have to see that, sounds good! x


----------



## poppy666

Tink im off to Asda so gonna have to pay a little bit more for OPKs till friday cos im not going into town with korben be too much hassle just for one shop n parking etc... when would you suggest i start testing? last time my LH Surge was detected on CD11, but obviously im on Soy so may come earlier???


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well If I were you I would start CD8 or 9 at least just in case. You don't really know what to expect with the soy. I used IC's off amazon, came next day to use in morning, then testing again evening when they looked darker. But I was paranoid I would miss it this cycle since last cycle I didnt get a proper positive. x


----------



## poppy666

Good idea i may test twice daily, just keep an eye on my chart daily lol so i can learn to understand it x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MommyV looked at your chart. If I didn't know that this pattern of temps wasn't normal for you I would think it all looks fine. But baring in mind what you have told me, I would say it still looks positive for you. I can see what your saying about hormones and the like, and I agree that with so many dips it looks like your progesterone is up and down. But having said that, the post O temps are still in acceptable range. We just want them to start to climb now rather than diminish. I'm sorry I can't help much, I think the next few days will help give you a better picture of whats happening. Has anything stressful happened this cycle, or have you been unwell? :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Good idea i may test twice daily, just keep an eye on my chart daily lol so i can learn to understand it x

I think your doing fine! you wont be able to tell on the chart that your about to O, it will be in hind site looking at the temps after O that you can see when it happened.

Have a look on amazon, i got 10OPKs and 10HPT's for about £4? One step brand. I used the, for the mornings tests x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Hopes, your chart is looking good, how are you feeling today?

@Babydream and Ladybeautiful, hope you come back to see this message. I'm sending massive hugs, and PMA. I'll be thinking and praying for you guys, and look forward to seeing you on here when you ready x

@Daisysmum, can't believe the traffic at lakeside yesterday, thought of you. Did you get stuck? Hope DH's activities wont detract from nice fertile :sex: at O time

@MC gotta love POAS lol are you posting pics in your journal, off now to stalk lol

:dust: :hugs: :hug: :dust: to everybody else x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave:
@tink i will post pics whether they are bfn or bfp just for you, ive done 2 OPK and both bfn, ill do another one today and start posting pics...
@coral i think you should still TTC!!! but if you do decide to stop TTC dont leave us, go to WTT and stay!!!!!!!
@poppy good to hear no side effects, any early O signs yet
@mommyv im not sure about charting but good luck! xx
morning everyone else.....:wave: well thats OH on his way to his driving test..FX for him,


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooh yes please i need to see tests lol or i'll be whipping an IC out an peeing on it at 6DPO :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: so what time in the day is usually best for OPK. my last + one was around 130pm-2pm, shall i go for doing them all at the same time of day, and do i stop drinking an hr before i do it?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well every woman is different, but I got my surge this month at 7pm lol They do say that afternoon time is best, unless you can test twice daily around the surge tie then you do late morning and evening. You will get a better result if your urine is concentrated, but if CM is a problem for you, dehydration and reduce CM ... which is why i never limit drinks when O is approaching lol x


----------



## phoebe

morning all xxx:hugs:
i am just back from hosp, which went fine. the dr didnt do the colposcopy today, he says that i am to go back in 3-4 months. good thing that he did say was that my borderline changes were at the lowest levels, which is a relief:thumbup: so how are we all today??? hugs xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That great news Phoebe! So pleased. You can try and relax now. :hugs: How you feeling in yourself? x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx for the advice tink im drinking grapefruit, it seems to be working, is there anything else to improve CM, not keen on the pre-seed idea though. ill have to get more OPK if im going to test twice a day i think ive got 7-8 left...its CD10 now so im thinking i should be testing for O from now on as ive been getting twinges and i dont want to miss it..also going to _try_ to :sex: every other day from now until after O...im going to be pooped!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: phoebe, great news :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

morning cab! :hi:

Tink I'll be working at the boots in lakeside, I'll be so close to all those pregnancy tests!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OMG Coral, HOW will you cope? :rofl: x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> That great news Phoebe! So pleased. You can try and relax now. :hugs: How you feeling in yourself? x

hi tink, im not too bad ty. got a rotten cold now lol. yes that was a huge relief xxx how are u today?? xxx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

blame coral for your cold!!!! :haha:
coral...id never cope near all those sticks! good luck though!.


----------



## phoebe

:haha::haha: xxx


----------



## MommyV

Pheobe glad that all went well at the Doctor's.:thumbup: Good to know that they are waiting for procedure now the little one can have some time to snuggle in and get cozy. Sorry about the cold pregnancy and sickness seem to go hand and hand.

Poppy gl on your last day of soy it's good u aren't having any side effects from it. Hopefully you'll get two strong eggs and have those twins u r wanting.:baby::baby:

mc thanks for the well wishes temps r up today so definately a good sign. I will try to wait to test if temps stay up another 2 days if I can I can't wait to see your opk progression I looove looking at pee sticks I'm obsessed:haha:

tink- thanks for looking at my chart my temps took a big jump this morn :happydance:I'm happy with that. I know my chart doesn't look too bad but normally I don't get any 97.3 temps during my luteal phase oh well I've learned to expect the unexpected. Gl to u hopefully that dip is implantation and you'll be getting your bfp on Halloween.

coral- hi have fun with you kids today I always love those days staying home and snuggling with my little ones and I think that taking that job would prob be okay and when u get pg if anything were to happen u could take it from there and the xtra $$ around Christmas time is always helpful.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm ok, got my fingers crossed that I'm implanting today, temp dropped and have some dull pains going on....... WANNA POAS! lol x


----------



## poppy666

Woohoooo Pheobe made up for you sweetie, now you can try relax and enjoy your pregnancy :kiss:

Well af finished yesterday barr a little spotting, i just get back from Asda and bleeding again bright red ( TMI) so obviously the Soy gonna do something this cycle bc i only have generally 3-4 days af im going on 6 days here now :dohh: Dunno if to think positive about that or not :haha:


----------



## MommyV

Tink I looked at your chart it looks good. Last month u had a dip at 4dpo kind of early for implantation and this month 6dpo just right for implantation hold out a couple of days this could very well be your month


----------



## TTC2308

Good Morning Girls :kiss:

My test still had a super faint line this morning before work. I will take another one in the morning and see what happens. FX'ed its a :bfp:

How is everyone this morning? 

Coral: There is no way I would be able to work anywhere near pregnancy tests.....I would be peeing every 5 minutes. :haha:


----------



## KristyHart

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I'm ok, got my fingers crossed that I'm implanting today, temp dropped and have some dull pains going on....... WANNA POAS! lol x


Woohoo get you :happydance::happydance:

I tooka dip but I temped bit earlier than normal. I just need to pee at all dif times in the night so its not reallyworking for me :cry:

How you all feeling? xx


----------



## poppy666

We want a piccy TTC2308:happydance: plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MommyV thanks for taking a look at my chart, My temps are a little higher than last month too :) 

TTC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Waaaahoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! so pleased for you honey, lets hope this is the begining of your BFP, post some piccys!!!!!! :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Kristy! :wave: hows my cycle buddie? I'm feeling hopeful :) I am cramping on and off today so its all looking promising :happydance: How you feeling? x


----------



## TTC2308

I am going to take a dollar store test today at lunch and I will post a picture. Dont have this mornings test with me as I am at work. I dont want to get too excited yet.......the line takes about 5 minutes to show on an FRER and its super faint......could be an evap.


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

Phoebe glad the docs went well hun:hugs: I had a male gynaecologist with both my pregnancies so I'm used to men! :haha:

Ttc wahoo looking forward to seeing pics of your :bfp: 

Girls I may have to grab a test and pee on it during my break! Sshhhh don't tell them! :rofl:


----------



## TTC2308

Although????? I have noticed that if I dont eat first thing in the mornings, I get super queezy. I even had to sit down this morning while putting my make up on. I sure hope thats a good sign. FX'ed.


----------



## mothercabbage

@poppy dont know what to think of longer AF..hopefully its a good thing??
@coral...i wont tell them...:haha: SSsshhhhhhhhh
yey to pics!!!!!!!!!! love pics! i found the test pic from when i was preggo with connor, wow talk about faint!!!!! lol ill resize it and show you it! ..


----------



## TTC2308

Please do...then I can compare it to what has been on mine the past few days......:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok anyone see a line????
 



Attached Files:







facebook n bnb 078.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poppy666

Yeah reading up now MC and it says its better to have a longer af than a short one hmm didnt give the reason for it tho ffs lol will find out x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ok anyone see a line????

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i see one? x unless i been looking at peeps tests too much lol x are they asda's opks? x


----------



## TTC2308

mothercabbage said:


> ok anyone see a line????

Yeah I see it...mine was fainter than that. That is why I am thinking it may be an evap :cry:


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok anyone see a line????
> 
> Yeah I see it...mine was fainter than that. That is why I am thinking it may be an evap :cry:Click to expand...

Your only 12dpo sweetie its early still, id say a line is a line but not after last month getting a flipping faint line :dohh:


----------



## China girl

Hello ladies:wave:

Hope all is well:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

it was my early HPT when i had connor poppy....think it was 4 days b4 af was due, so about 10dpo....roughly....TTC, lots of women dont get a bfp as early as that though, you still in the game hunni xxxxxxxxxxx
@coral jojo got :bfp: check out the other thread!!!!!:yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Awww china girl where ya been :hugs: you ok sweetie? x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> it was my early HPT when i had connor poppy....think it was 4 days b4 af was due, so about 10dpo....roughly....TTC, lots of women dont get a bfp as early as that though, you still in the game hunni xxxxxxxxxxx
> @coral jojo got :bfp: check out the other thread!!!!!:yipee:

MC thats a good line for 4 days early, awww baby connor lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

i thought it was faint, but its quite clear on pics...OH said he couldnt see it thats why i took pic...so i could zoom in on it and show him.....awwwwwww baby connor...little bugga wouldnt sleep much last night! sending over to you tonight poppy!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww TTC, I had that when I was preggo. I just HAD to eat or I felt so sick! FX for you hun, I can't wait to squint for your piccy! xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hay China :wave: Missed ya girlie! x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> i thought it was faint, but its quite clear on pics...OH said he couldnt see it thats why i took pic...so i could zoom in on it and show him.....awwwwwww baby connor...little bugga wouldnt sleep much last night! sending over to you tonight poppy!!!!!

LOL Im getting it this end with korben, damn fireworks going off all the time waking him up :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: china, hows things? xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i thought it was faint, but its quite clear on pics...OH said he couldnt see it thats why i took pic...so i could zoom in on it and show him.....awwwwwww baby connor...little bugga wouldnt sleep much last night! sending over to you tonight poppy!!!!!
> 
> LOL Im getting it this end with korben, damn fireworks going off all the time waking him up :growlmad:Click to expand...

fireworks not too bad here, a few but not bad. connor still pretty bunged up too so he cant breath through his nose and b/c he "needs" a dummy he cant suck it properly,poor likkle man..x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww poor bubbas! I feel sooooo sorry for them when they are bunged up, and want to suck their dummy. :hugs: for Connor and Korben


----------



## China girl

I have been stressed & dealing with some family problems. This too shall pass.
I have not have any PMA, so I have been just lurking. Didn't want to bring my funk to the thread, so I have been quiet. This weekend is my anniversary so hopefully the funk will be gone so I can enjoy my weekend.

When should I start using OPK's?... I think I'm on cd6 

Thanks ladies for all the LOVE...


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i thought it was faint, but its quite clear on pics...OH said he couldnt see it thats why i took pic...so i could zoom in on it and show him.....awwwwwww baby connor...little bugga wouldnt sleep much last night! sending over to you tonight poppy!!!!!
> 
> LOL Im getting it this end with korben, damn fireworks going off all the time waking him up :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> fireworks not too bad here, a few but not bad. connor still pretty bunged up too so he cant breath through his nose and b/c he "needs" a dummy he cant suck it properly,poor likkle man..xClick to expand...

Aww bless him :hugs: koeben had that last week n same here i gave korben a dummy to lower the risk of SIDS 'what ive read' so he couldnt breathe properly at night. Hope connor gets better soon x


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> I have been stressed & dealing with some family problems. This too shall pass.
> I have not have any PMA, so I have been just lurking. Didn't want to bring my funk to the thread, so I have been quiet. This weekend is my anniversary so hopefully the funk will be gone so I can enjoy my weekend.
> 
> When should I start using OPK's?... I think I'm on cd6
> 
> Thanks ladies for all the LOVE...

Same as me sweetie, im gonna piss away from CD8 lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

yep me too ive done 2 OPK already and im only CD10 today hahahahahahahahaha
@awww :hug: for Korben n Connor. little snotty monsters!!!:haha:


----------



## coral11680

I'm guilty too POAS today OPK of course I'm CD 8!!


----------



## mothercabbage

pics of mine are in my journal
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/444817-cabbage-patch.html


----------



## KristyHart

ARRRGHHHH MY STUPID BOSS AT WORK.......HATE HIM

Rant over thanks girls :kiss::kiss:

Keeping my fingers crossed for everybody.

My boobies r not as sore today, no headache this morning just creamy CM and tired..kinds feeling negative today :cry:


xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww hugs Kristy! :hugs: Poor you, and its miserable weather too :( 

I have no symptoms either, and I think thats great! From a purely medical point of view we shouldn't have them until we have a bit of HCG in our systems, so not until we get a positive test or just before lol The only thing going on before that is a ball of cells floating around and a tiny bit of EPH (early pregnancy hormone) which we are unlikely to notice the effects of. OK? So keep positive my girly, and we will be finding out if this cycle is successful soon enough! xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

And by the way I have never heard of EPH or whether it actually exists lol So don't quote me but heard a doc talking about it :rofl: x


----------



## KristyHart

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awwww hugs Kristy! :hugs: Poor you, and its miserable weather too :(
> 
> I have no symptoms either, and I think thats great! From a purely medical point of view we shouldn't have them until we have a bit of HCG in our systems, so not until we get a positive test or just before lol The only thing going on before that is a ball of cells floating around and a tiny bit of EPH (early pregnancy hormone) which we are unlikely to notice the effects of. OK? So keep positive my girly, and we will be finding out if this cycle is successful soon enough! xxxxxxx


Thanks Tink :hugs:

I would of been ok until my boss started being an arse today. Then zooooomm straight down in the dumps :dohh:

Im going to see my CBT tomorrow so that should pick me up again. I was so proud of myself the past 2 weeks and now I just feel errr stuooopid :cry:

I just so want it to be IT this month. We have tried sooooooo hard and seeing my sisters scans and stuff is getting me down a bit. And I can't even sleep through the night to do my temps properly 

This is me :muaha: One min im fine and dandy and the next I just wanna shout :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh Kristy......being on an emotional rollercoaster is a symptom ......... Yay! :happydance: :haha: Awwwww want me to come and sort ur boss out?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, everyone!!! Wow-I missed a lot these past couple of days!! I had two long days of work and then had my niece and nephew over for the day yesterday, so obviously no internet with a 2yr old, 3yr old and 4yr old running around-but I loved it!

Phoebe-CONGRATS!!!!! So incredibly happy for you-you deserve it!
China-sorry to hear you're having some family issues-everyone does, right? Hang in there:flower:
Poppy-glad to hear the soy is going well for you! 
Tink-fx for implantation cramps! WOOHOO!
MC-sorry your son is under the weather-hate it when they're sick:nope:
Kristy-I've got a co-worker I feel that way about-they ruin the whole day, the *******s! Kill 'em with kindness :winkwink:
Coral-hey there! I like your new pic-kids are super cute!

Mia asked me today, in an incredibly whiny voice, when are we going to have more kids, like maybe some twins, so she can have some friends that live in our house with us? It was so sweet-makes me teary :cry: At lease AF is pretty much gone, so I have a couple of days to hurry and get my OPK's & get started BDing. I was sure to throw in some oral action for DH this weekend, as to not kill off any sperm this next 10 days!


----------



## TTC2308

Come on 11:00. I have to pee and I am anxious....:loo::-k


----------



## eesoja81

hey, PK-how was the wedding this weekend?


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> Come on 11:00. I have to pee and I am anxious....:loo::-k

:haha: how long we got to wait an hour? x


----------



## TTC2308

Yes an hour!!!!! UGHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## eesoja81

Well, I'm off to get some pics developed and pick up DD from preschool, so have a great day, everyone (I think you must all be reading all of the new posts:thumbup:) Perhaps I'll try to catch you ladies later. I have to make a German Chocolate Cake for my dad's b-day. See ya!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey eesoja! Good to hear from you. Awww hopefully you can give Mia a little brother or sister soon x


----------



## Damita

hows everyone's day going? no spotting for me.. very odd...


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> Well, I'm off to get some pics developed and pick up DD from preschool, so have a great day, everyone (I think you must all be reading all of the new posts:thumbup:) Perhaps I'll try to catch you ladies later. I have to make a German Chocolate Cake for my dad's b-day. See ya!

German chocolate cake, yum!! can you send me some plzzzzzzzzzzz :kiss: lol..
Aww bless Mia i bet it brought a tear to your eye :hugs: no pressure like eh? :haha: sorry was reading through threads n making a pie for tea... hopefully catch you later sweetie xx


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> hows everyone's day going? no spotting for me.. very odd...

Are you due for testing today? x


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> Yes an hour!!!!! UGHHHH!!!!!!!

Arghhhhh 15 minutes :argh: go piddle now n cheat i wont tell anyone :haha:


----------



## TTC2308

I am leaving at 11:00 to go to the dollar store. I will have a test to show you no later than 11:10.....waiting is killing me!!!


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> hows everyone's day going? no spotting for me.. very odd...
> 
> Are you due for testing today? xClick to expand...

Nah testing tomorrow maybe... I'm unsure already got it in my head that it will still be negative, I'm gonna see what tomorrow morning is like.. maybe she will turn up in the night. Saying that I only come up on normally mid pm spotting so in theory I should be spotting now went to the toilet nothing.. sorry that was a bit of a ramble to answer your question unsure.


----------



## poppy666

Its frigging killing me now im clock watching lol x


----------



## TTC2308

Damita said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> hows everyone's day going? no spotting for me.. very odd...
> 
> Are you due for testing today? xClick to expand...
> 
> Nah testing tomorrow maybe... I'm unsure already got it in my head that it will still be negative, I'm gonna see what tomorrow morning is like.. maybe she will turn up in the night. Saying that I only come up on normally mid pm spotting so in theory I should be spotting now went to the toilet nothing.. sorry that was a bit of a ramble to answer your question unsure.Click to expand...

You can test with me!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:test: please some one just :test: im going to pass out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

damita :test: TTC:test: quick!! im all jittery!!!!!:rofl::haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :test: please some one just :test: im going to pass out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl::rofl: soooooooooooo funny when its the highlight of our days :p


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :test: please some one just :test: im going to pass out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl: soooooooooooo funny when its the highlight of our days :pClick to expand...

poppy i look 4ward to the pissy stick times of day, im glad we are all at different stages in our cycles and different time zones, it keeps my addiction at bay!!:rofl: :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> damita :test: TTC:test: quick!! im all jittery!!!!!:rofl::haha:

:rofl: don't get too excited.. maybe my body is just running behind or something don't want to waste my tests, temp went down this morning... and I am cramping they are off and on, but not as painful as norm


----------



## poppy666

LOL I never use to get the urge to piss till i joined this thread cos of you lot :haha:


----------



## TTC2308

Taking pictures now.......I think my test from yesterday was an evap...... Dont get too excited girls


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I have a confession, I did an IC this afternoon......I just couldn't help it lol There was the tiniest hint of a line. I left i on top of my wardrobe, when i went back to it, was covered with dust :rofl: but defo a hint of a line. I'm treating it as an evap. Cause its silly early, right? :rofl: what was I thinking of???!?!?!?!?


----------



## Damita

oooooh I want to see a picture!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

hurry up TTC!!!!! x


----------



## poppy666

Seeeeeeeeeeeee another little tinker... we want a piccy next time missy x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol well i tried to wipe the dust of and kinda scratched it so you cant really see now :( but if its anything it will get darker. I got 10ic, 4 frer and a cb digi so one more time in the morning wont hurt will it? :rofl: just in case :rofl:


----------



## Damita

refresh... aw damn no picture :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol i'll go and try and get one but i think it will be almost impossible now


----------



## TTC2308

Waiting on pictures to upload......Sorry it is taking so long...I am at work


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I give up lol.....sorry guys


----------



## TTC2308

I cant get my pictures uploaded. Sorry Girls....there was nothing there though.


----------



## pk2of8

well hello dingy dongs!! i finally made it back and through all the pages!! whew!!! 

i don't really know where to start with commenting! mind's kind of working slow today. :haha: we had a wonderful weekend, very relaxing...thank you sweeties for asking about it! the wedding was private...just my bro-in-law and new sis-in-law and me and dh. so sweet and intimate. we were so happy they wanted to include us. :flower:

i'm sorry some of my ding dong girlies have been so down. :nope: big, great big :hug: to you sweeties. ladyb and babydream, we're here for both of you luvvies! :hugs: we're here to support you no matter where you're at in your journey. 

china girl, i'm sorry you've been having family struggles sweetie...that is very stressful...:hugs: you're right...it will pass. :hugs:

coral hun i think you'll be fine working sweetie. a little extra money around Christmas is always good and you can just take it day by day as to how you feel when you get your bfp sweetie :hugs:

TTC, can't wait to see your :bfp: sweetie!!! :happydance::happydance:

damita, you're not out yet hunni!!! :hugs:

mc, tink, poppy, coral, daisysmummy, hopes, china, eesoja, ladyb, babydream, phoebe, natalie, amy, damita, mommyV, Kristy, TTC...all my ding dong buddies (i'm sorry if i missed anybody) mega loads of :dust::dust::dust: and :hug::hug: i hope we all have a good week!!


----------



## pk2of8

TTC don't give up yet hun...the dollar store ones are not as sensitive as the frer's...


----------



## TTC2308

I will try again with FMU tomorrow with an FRER.


----------



## pk2of8

fingers x'd and lots of :dust: for you sweetie! big :hug: too!!


----------



## TTC2308

I got it:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 28









2.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 30


----------



## pk2of8

ttc is that the dollar store test?


----------



## TTC2308

pk2of8 said:


> ttc is that the dollar store test?

Yes


----------



## pk2of8

TTC2308 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> ttc is that the dollar store test?
> 
> YesClick to expand...

ok, yeah i've read they're very reliable BUT they're also not as sensitive as the frer. when is your af due hun?


----------



## TTC2308

Thursday


----------



## pk2of8

oh well then you're still early sweetie. fxxxxx and :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

i see a hint on the invert, so FX TTC..good evening PK, hope your well.xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

how many dpo are you tink...:rofl: POASA:haha:


----------



## China girl

PK....have you used the OPK's at the Dollar Tree?? Or anyone in the US


----------



## TTC2308

China girl said:


> PK....have you used the OPK's at the Dollar Tree?? Or anyone in the US

I have. I actually used them this cycle and I didnt have any issues with them.


----------



## pk2of8

thanks MC...hope you're having a nice evening! :hugs:

china, no i haven't used them yet b/c i feel like it's no different than buying one of the 20 test strip packs (if you go with the store brand) and i just didn't want so many boxes filling up my cupboard :winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

hi PK :hi:

thanks for the advice I'm def taking the job and maybe I will relax a bit with ttc now:winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

Tink u cheeky minx taking a test! :rofl: lets see!!!!!


----------



## Damita

I feel really dizzy all the time.. had to sit down a second ago... still feeling like the world is moving...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC I'm only 6 DPO :rofl: I just HAD to do it :rofl: So I'm not taking it too seriously. It was just a bit of fun.

TTC I got everything crossed for your test in the morning, I think I can see something too on the pics :)

Well I have a new symptom, I'm coming down with a cold. I never get colds cause my immune system is always in overdrive. So, Its suppressed.........which is a good sign with the implantation dip.......:happydance: So I'm remaining quite hopeful. I have a good feeling this cycle :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

If it was an implantation dip of course :rofl: oh I'm going insane lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

HEY PK! :wave: x


----------



## KristyHart

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I have a confession, I did an IC this afternoon......I just couldn't help it lol There was the tiniest hint of a line. I left i on top of my wardrobe, when i went back to it, was covered with dust :rofl: but defo a hint of a line. I'm treating it as an evap. Cause its silly early, right? :rofl: what was I thinking of???!?!?!?!?


:saywhat::yellowcard:

How could you :haha:

I am determined to wait till Sunday, I wish I had your positiveness. My PMA has gone down the toilet today :dohh:


----------



## China girl

TTC2308 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> PK....have you used the OPK's at the Dollar Tree?? Or anyone in the US
> 
> I have. I actually used them this cycle and I didnt have any issues with them.Click to expand...

Did they help you determine your O??
I 'm just trying to make sure the I am in facting O:flower:


----------



## Damita

Okay now I feel like I am going to throw up... help


----------



## pk2of8

Hey Coral! hey Tink! :hi: how you girls doing today? :hugs: 

i'm just waiting another hour for 2pm (here) to roll around and i'll do my first opk for this cycle girls!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

aw poor sweet damita...maybe this is all good signs for you sweetie!!! :hugs: and fxxxxx


----------



## TTC2308

China girl said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> PK....have you used the OPK's at the Dollar Tree?? Or anyone in the US
> 
> I have. I actually used them this cycle and I didnt have any issues with them.Click to expand...
> 
> Did they help you determine your O??
> I 'm just trying to make sure the I am in facting O:flower:Click to expand...

Yes they did. In fact this was my first month using them and I started testing on CD 9 and I O'd on CD 16. Just to be sure they worked, I used the target brand ones too for a few days and the results were the same on both.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh exciting PK! I love that part of the month :) :dust:

Kristy, I'm sorry :rofl: but everyone was talking about POAS and I couldn't help myself. It was an evap I'm sure, I could only really see if after squinting for about 10 mins lol BUT I remain hopeful for both of us, so I'll do the PMA and you go chill out after a hard day at work. Get some choccie on the go, and indulge in some you time :)

Damita, I want you to POAS in the morning..............oh I sooooooooooo hope af doesnt arrive honey.........I got everything crossed. I know your doubtful now, but I still got a feeling....... xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh good news Coral, hope you find it ok. If you end up working days and you see a deranged POAS addict buying up all the tests in the shop, it is me :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Are you gonna test in the morning TTC? x


----------



## China girl

TTC2308 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> PK....have you used the OPK's at the Dollar Tree?? Or anyone in the US
> 
> I have. I actually used them this cycle and I didnt have any issues with them.Click to expand...
> 
> Did they help you determine your O??
> I 'm just trying to make sure the I am in facting O:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they did. In fact this was my first month using them and I started testing on CD 9 and I O'd on CD 16. Just to be sure they worked, I used the target brand ones too for a few days and the results were the same on both.Click to expand...

Whoa....I didn't know Target had some...I was going to get some Answer Daily Ovulation Tracker 20 sticks for like $20. Might have to check them out too!!!...Thanks:flower:


----------



## KristyHart

I think I need to go buy some more tests. I only have 1 frer left over form last month in the bathroom. I am determined that 1 will be my BFP :shrug:

Tink I'll let you off. 

One thing ive noticed is when I sit forward kind of bending over, my tummy feels like its vibrating :dohh: I thought it was the machines down stairs at work but its doing it now lol

We need some more BFP's ladies to keep us all positive

xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## TTC2308

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Are you gonna test in the morning TTC? x

You know it!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: First thing in the morning at that!!!! I will tell you girls the outcome at 7:00a.m. prompt!!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## pk2of8

hello amy, how you luv?

counting down...20 minutes to poas time!! :haha::rofl: all i can do is stare at the clock...... :dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> @Hopes, your chart is looking good, how are you feeling today?
> 
> @Babydream and Ladybeautiful, hope you come back to see this message. I'm sending massive hugs, and PMA. I'll be thinking and praying for you guys, and look forward to seeing you on here when you ready x
> 
> @Daisysmum, can't believe the traffic at lakeside yesterday, thought of you. Did you get stuck? Hope DH's activities wont detract from nice fertile :sex: at O time
> 
> @MC gotta love POAS lol are you posting pics in your journal, off now to stalk lol
> 
> :dust: :hugs: :hug: :dust: to everybody else x




I'm feeling just the same as usual. Same sore bbs as usual. Only difference is my face has been pinkkk and i've felt really hot. I've been getting cramping since O day, kinda like AF only less pressure feeling and it kinda alternates sides here and there rather than generalized in the middle. It made me concerned before that I didn't O yet, but I'm sure thats not the case after my recent temps. 
Otherwise nothinggg. Only 4dpo though. TWW is dragging! Hows you!?:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh all sounding good hopes! Yeah I'm kinda 'glowing in the face too' lol

PK.......how long now? 

TTC ooooh I will be here waiting! Everything crossed for you!!!!

Kristy, yeah you go buy some....or several :rofl: i think superdrug tests are BOGOF still 

Tired are we Mrsamyrach? been :sex: with ur bucket fanny? x


----------



## China girl

Ugh...I hate this weather!!!
We have been under a Tornado warning for the last 3 hours. There was a funnel cloud spotted where I live but it did not touch down!!... And its raining and cold!!...this sucks!!!


----------



## poppy666

Has PK fallen down the toilet? :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> Ugh...I hate this weather!!!
> We have been under a Tornado warning for the last 3 hours. There was a funnel cloud spotted where I live but it did not touch down!!... And its raining and cold!!...this sucks!!!

We are under a tornado watch til 9, was just watching the weather channel and they were saying TN, KY big stuff coming! lol Yucky weather.. its just windy here in PA right now. We dont get the tornadoes the way you guys do, but even we have a watch today.


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Ugh...I hate this weather!!!
> We have been under a Tornado warning for the last 3 hours. There was a funnel cloud spotted where I live but it did not touch down!!... And its raining and cold!!...this sucks!!!
> 
> We are under a tornado watch til 9, was just watching the weather channel and they were saying TN, KY big stuff coming! lol Yucky weather.. its just windy here in PA right now. We dont get the tornadoes the way you guys do, but even we have a watch today.Click to expand...

My neighborhood was hit by the Good Friday tornado's last year. Every corner house was hit except mine. I am so glad cause my boys (hubbs, & 2 sons) were home when it hit. So when we have a tornando warning we take it very seriously!!!. Please be careful because that wind is something else!!!


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Ugh...I hate this weather!!!
> We have been under a Tornado warning for the last 3 hours. There was a funnel cloud spotted where I live but it did not touch down!!... And its raining and cold!!...this sucks!!!
> 
> We are under a tornado watch til 9, was just watching the weather channel and they were saying TN, KY big stuff coming! lol Yucky weather.. its just windy here in PA right now. We dont get the tornadoes the way you guys do, but even we have a watch today.Click to expand...
> 
> My neighborhood was hit by the Good Friday tornado's last year. Every corner house was hit except mine. I am so glad cause my boys (hubbs, & 2 sons) were home when it hit. So when we have a tornando warning we take it very seriously!!!. Please be careful because that wind is something else!!!Click to expand...

How lucky of you to have your house safe during all that last year! I would be too scared to move to somewhere like TN or any of the other huge tornado states, do you see a lot of tornadoes where you live!? I have never personally seen one here, PA is too hilly the tornadoes never make it here. Hope you guys stay safe tonight!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

bored bored bored bored


----------



## KristyHart

Just sitting here watching the UTD game and I had this over wealming feeling that I feel REALLY good :shrug:

I feel light if that makes sense. Ok I know it sounds odd but thats the only way I can explain it lol

Hope your all having a good evening. Sound like some of you are a little worried with the tornado things. I hope its all ok xxx


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Ugh...I hate this weather!!!
> We have been under a Tornado warning for the last 3 hours. There was a funnel cloud spotted where I live but it did not touch down!!... And its raining and cold!!...this sucks!!!
> 
> We are under a tornado watch til 9, was just watching the weather channel and they were saying TN, KY big stuff coming! lol Yucky weather.. its just windy here in PA right now. We dont get the tornadoes the way you guys do, but even we have a watch today.Click to expand...
> 
> My neighborhood was hit by the Good Friday tornado's last year. Every corner house was hit except mine. I am so glad cause my boys (hubbs, & 2 sons) were home when it hit. So when we have a tornando warning we take it very seriously!!!. Please be careful because that wind is something else!!!Click to expand...
> 
> How lucky of you to have your house safe during all that last year! I would be too scared to move to somewhere like TN or any of the other huge tornado states, do you see a lot of tornadoes where you live!? I have never personally seen one here, PA is too hilly the tornadoes never make it here. Hope you guys stay safe tonight!!Click to expand...

We get a lot of tornado activity..but most of the time they pass over us. Where I live in TN, we live right in the path of Tornado's. Its called Dixie Alley....we are usually right smack in the middle of all the storms like today. One of our neighbors last year showed us a picture of the funnel cloud over our house....It was very scary knowing that I could have lost my family if it had touched down.


----------



## Hopes314

WOW Scary! Do you ever think about moving? I would be way too scared to stay! Weather terrifies me and we never get anything here!


----------



## coral11680

Tink I'll be restocking the frer tests every night then! Haha :rofl:


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> WOW Scary! Do you ever think about moving? I would be way too scared to stay! Weather terrifies me and we never get anything here!

No, I love the area I'm in. Its close to shopping, grocery stores and we are in a good school district. See you miss out on all the fun!!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Girlies.

Glad I'm not the only one testing, did a OPK earlier, just want to make sure I don't miss my surge as I'm not sure when to expect O this month because of the soy:shrug:

Tinks, I managed to miss most of the traffic around Lakeside yesterday, left work at 5pm and went home via South Ockendon and back lanes:haha:

FX'd for Damita and TTC, are you both testing tomorrow?

Got a day off work tomorrow and daisy home with me too, hmmm what to do?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

KristyHart said:


> Just sitting here watching the UTD game and I had this over wealming feeling that I feel REALLY good :shrug:
> 
> I feel light if that makes sense. Ok I know it sounds odd but thats the only way I can explain it lol
> 
> Hope your all having a good evening. Sound like some of you are a little worried with the tornado things. I hope its all ok xxx

OOooooh sounds like a good sign Kristy :thumbup: don't know what It means but I like it. :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OMG WHERE IS PK????????

Hope she's ok?


----------



## KristyHart

Im off for an early night and so I can step into 7dpo :happydance::happydance:

Nanite ladies xxx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> OMG WHERE IS PK????????
> 
> Hope she's ok?

Yes i was wondering the same, hope she ok... i keep bobbing back to see :haha:


----------



## poppy666

KristyHart said:


> Im off for an early night and so I can step into 7dpo :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Nanite ladies xxx

Nite kirsty xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nunnites Kristy, I think I'll say nunnites too. Got stinking cold x

you gals got me worried about tornados and stuff now, which is why i asked about PK.


----------



## poppy666

Just a quick question, my dh friends wife has constant periods n trying for a LO for yrs, she on waiting list at hospital but getting no where fast... what can she take to regulate her af? Is it Angus cactus n Soy she needs? :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

good evening, hows y'all..................well my cold is finally lifting! hope its gone by sunday! i love taking chloe and my niece and nephew trick or treating, but doubt it will be much fun in the cold with a cold, so....did pk come back and update us, DAMITA you sound preggo hun, GL with testing tmoz damita and ttc....take care all you ladies in windy city!!!!! scary weather! poppy i dont have a clue chick,sorry! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

where the feck are you all, shaggin??? pissing on stix??? :rofl::rofl: well im off ta bed for a quickie!!!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Im off to bed too, hope you get better soon sweetie :hugs: nite nite x


----------



## mothercabbage

night night poppy! :hug: :kiss:


----------



## Damita

:bfn: but still no AF and a temp rise grr...


----------



## KristyHart

Damita said:


> :bfn: but still no AF and a temp rise grr...

Temp rise sounds promining :happydance::happydance:

So - morning ladies. How are you all today? I so wanted to stay in bed this morning :dohh:

Tink....7DPO :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know, its very exciting! 7DPO :happydance: I am feeling like shite. I slept awful and I my cold is worse than ever today :( 

BUT I my temp is back up today and I have resisted the urge to POAS :rofl: looking good 

Kristy, feeling better today honey? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita, :hugs: what the hell is going on with your cycle? Hope you can move on soon honey, in either direction. Its so awful waiting isnt it? x


----------



## poppy666

Morning ding dongs :flower:

Damita we all rooting for you :happydance:.

Well af stopped & im off the Soy let the fun begin woohooo :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Poppy. :happydance: for AF's departure! Did you get your OPKs? x


----------



## poppy666

Yep got some start testing tomorrow :thumbup: think that should be early enough x

Now got to make sure dh is at my beck & call all week :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies, 

Danita sorry for your bfn but remember you are not out yet Hun!

Af gone for me too so should start bd'ing now. Not going to use opk till day11 I think, I only have 5 left so don't want to waste them! 

Got to go Costco and sainsburys soon to stock up! 

How is everyone today?


----------



## KristyHart

Im better thanks Tink :thumbup: Hope you get better soon :kiss:

Ahhh I need to peeeee on aaaaaaa stickkkkkkk :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Kristy, I know its such an awwwwwwwwful urge :rofl: and I have way too many here. I bet I'm dipping them everyday soon :rofl: Sure yesterdays IC was a little evap, it was almost invisible, and 6DPO is WAY too early lol but it satified the urge for a day or so. 

Feel rotton, but I don't really care since I'm still signed off work and can just snuggle indoors, perfect excuse :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coral :wave: shopping day huh? have fun! 

I got the cyber germs lol I'm blaming MC now :rofl: x


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning Coral :wave: shopping day huh? have fun!
> 
> I got the cyber germs lol I'm blaming MC now :rofl: x

Charming! thanx! i got mine from coral.........:haha:ACHOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo.....still bunged and got a headache again today, i thought it was going!! oh my heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaad...:cry::growlmad::cry:
but on a lighter note got "the goods" last night:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
@damita...:hug: hope you get a :bfp: or AF soon honey!!:hugs:
got loads to do today...:dishes::hangwashing::iron::laundry: so will have to catch up later...will be POAS (opk) this afternoon,:test: so will post pics:thumbup:


----------



## mrsamyrach

has got a really bad cough feel absolutely shite
car in gargae for mot
george has took a turn for the worse yesterday
can my fecking life get any worse
probably


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hang on Mrsamy have I missed something? your grandad was ill right? had a feeling your DH was George? I'm confused, whats going on hun? :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

morning girls :hugs::hi::hi:
how are we all today? i am good still got this blasted cold and been awake all night with it boo!!! hope all is well on planet ding dong :hugs::friends::hug:
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Phoebe! :wave: I am sharing your cold symptoms....lol I'm hoping its a good sign that a BFP is on its way lol x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey Phoebe! :wave: I am sharing your cold symptoms....lol I'm hoping its a good sign that a BFP is on its way lol x

Hey Tink now that would be ace yay!!! fxd and loadsa babydust to u xxxxx:dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

OMG Everyone's ill in here..... Tink, MC & Pheobe big hugs hope you all get well soon :hug: just keep it to yourselves :haha:

PK Glad you had a lovely weekend sweetie :hugs:

Amy hows your grandad doing? x


----------



## Damita

no cramps :( AHH HATE WAITING


----------



## MommyV

hugs to all the sick ladies here hope that you will be feeling better soon especially since some of you ladies are due to o pretty soon

Tink- gl I think that your chart looks good and cold symptoms are also a good sign hopefully you'll be getting that bfp in a couple of days

asfm- I got another nice high temp this am could not sleep well last night I was so hot this is how it was for me with my other 2 pregnancies I'm going out this am to get a box of frer I am not sure if I will test this pm or wait until tomorrow am

Damita- sorry about bfn but hang in there it's not over until af shows


----------



## poppy666

Oh MommyV :test::test: im bored :haha: loads of :dust: sweetie xx


----------



## MommyV

I think I will test this pm but it's only 7:46am right now. I need to bring my son to preschool then he has a halloween parade then out to the store. fx'd for a bfp I so feel like I am pg and I was trying to not obsess this month but my symptoms have been too noticeable I'll update you should be in about 3 or 4 hours


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Looked at your chart too MommyV, its looking fantastic! Those temps have gone nice and high, and is that an implantation dip 9DPO? I can't wait for you to test :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hugs: Damita :hugs: x


----------



## MommyV

could be an implantation dip tink I was totally freaking out about it I thought that I was going to get af but now I really think I may be pg. I have had constant mild cramping and hip and lower back discomfort and since yesterday afternoon I'm having hot flashes exactly what I had with both of my other pg's I couldn't sleep last night woke up in the middle of the night hot and sweaty which is very very unusal for me. I can't wait to get to the store and get those tests.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll be watching out for your results Mommyv :dust: x


----------



## LEW32

Morning All :hi:

:hugs: to all the sickees here...hoping you get better soon sweeties!
Popp- :happydance: for af disappearing! 
Damita- sorry about the :bfn: hun, but no cramps and temp rise sounds promising!!
MommyV- definitely :test:! Its encouraging that :bfp: for the group are starting to roll in.

I am having trouble with this temping thing...can someone help? I lost the stupid instructions for the thermometer, but notice that when I stick it in my mouth, sometimes it beeps and sometimes it doesn't until after I take it out. Weird. My temps keep jumping up and down, so not sure this chart will be much help to me.
Debating whether to discard today's temp- I got up about 45 mins before to go to the bathroom, so it may be wrongly elevated...
Tink- can you take a look?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

yes i'll have a look hun, whats the link to your chart x


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Tink...its on the bottom of my siggy, called 'My Ovulation Chart'


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon all, just nipping on to keep up with posts....been shopping!! got more OPK so ive got 10 now, hope thats enough!!:haha: you all know i have to POAS quite regular!!!
@mrs hope george picks up soon!!:hugs:
@poppy hope you got a good nights sleep, connor was awful last night, OH slept through in his room! got the goods B4 though!!:winkwink:
@Mommyv, :dust; and luck with that test later on today!! testing around 5-6pm(UK time)?
@tink your a star helping everyone with temping...i know where to go if i get stuck next cycle! oh wait im gonna get :bfp: so you wont be needed by me!!! hows that for PMA!!:haha:
thanx everyone for well wishes for being ill, i just cant shift this snot!!!!i feel crappy..:growlmad: xx


----------



## LEW32

Tink...I fixed my siggy- try clicking on the frog. :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

ok looked, is quite a jump, i would say discard it. Thats what usually happens if you get up so close to waking up. Next time if you need to get up a little while before your usual temp time take it then. Not ideal but would be more accurate. Think you need a new thermometer, mine beeps once when i turn it on, then beeps again when its finished. Where did you get it from? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC PMA ok lol Starting to get close to the moment of truth and im nervous lol


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> afternoon all, just nipping on to keep up with posts....been shopping!! got more OPK so ive got 10 now, hope thats enough!!:haha: you all know i have to POAS quite regular!!!
> @mrs hope george picks up soon!!:hugs:
> @poppy hope you got a good nights sleep, connor was awful last night, OH slept through in his room! got the goods B4 though!!:winkwink:
> @Mommyv, :dust; and luck with that test later on today!! testing around 5-6pm(UK time)?
> @tink your a star helping everyone with temping...i know where to go if i get stuck next cycle! oh wait im gonna get :bfp: so you wont be needed by me!!! hows that for PMA!!:haha:
> thanx everyone for well wishes for being ill, i just cant shift this snot!!!!i feel crappy..:growlmad: xx

Thanks MC no korben woke again at 4ish i only fed him at midnight, just changed his milk back to C&G green, i had him on the next step up blue for hungry babies, but he never drinks it all ( he's on 6oz).... :shrug:

Sorry your colds no better sweetie & with ttc you cant take anything :hugs:

Thought my af had finally gone but back comes the spotting this afternoon soooooooooo annoying :growlmad: Whats wrong with connor, his cold? x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> ok looked, is quite a jump, i would say discard it. Thats what usually happens if you get up so close to waking up. Next time if you need to get up a little while before your usual temp time take it then. Not ideal but would be more accurate. Think you need a new thermometer, mine beeps once when i turn it on, then beeps again when its finished. Where did you get it from? x

Ok mine bleeps once, take my temp and bleeps again to turn itself off... does that sound right? does talk to me on the odd occassion, i hold it in my mouth for 20 seconds...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

if thats the instructions poppy, talks to you? :rofl: with mine it beeps once its done x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mine takes about 1 min, you sure your not taking it out before its done? x


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Tink...yeah, I usually get up at least once during the night...I had no idea what time it was until I came back from the bathroom...guess I should have taken my temp then...darn it.

The thermometer was from CVS in the states.. a pharmacy - their own brand.
Hmmm....not sure I want to invest in another thermometer....perhaps I will if I don't get my :bfp: this month....

OH is coming home tonight from his last trip hopefully for a while...got to get down to BUSY when he gets home.

Side note- the Grapefruit juice is definitely working...gotta some stretchy ewcm, its early for me for that!


----------



## LEW32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Mine takes about 1 min, you sure your not taking it out before its done? x

Hmmm Tink...maybe I am taking it out too early too...:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

I did same as Lew32 just binned the instructions once i quickly read :shrug: Dunno why it talks to me but she has a loud american voice n i have to quickly shove it under my pillow before she wakes korben up :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

@tink..when do you test? i know your 7dpo but just wondering will you test early? or wait for AF not to show?
@poppy...yeah its his cold, hes all bunged up on a night and keeps waking...im so tired and grumpy today..:growlmad: on that last post you said you cant take anything withTTC....ive been popping pills for cold n flu all week...?i thought if you were prego you couldnt take anything.....??
finally made arrangements to meet one of my brothers, only met him once before i was 15 so that was 14 years ago, its a long story so ill not bore you but he is coming over to our house on nov13th with his wife and 3 kids, im shitting myself!! so nervous...ill be 12dpo(i think) that day so if i am preggo by then im gonna be a nervous crying wreck!!...excited too though!!!!:yipee:


----------



## LEW32

Aww MC- that's to great that you are going to see your Bro! Do you think you will test before or after his visit?


----------



## LEW32

poppy666 said:


> I did same as Lew32 just binned the instructions once i quickly read :shrug: Dunno why it talks to me but she has a loud american voice n i have to quickly shove it under my pillow before she wakes korben up :haha:

Aren't those loud american voices SOOOOOOOOO annoying? :rofl:

<---is american and can be loud


----------



## TTC2308

Good Morning Girls,

Getting off to a slow start this morning. Tested with FMU and :bfn:. Either :witch: will show her ugly face or I wont get a :bfp: until around 5 weeks as I did with my daughter. This waiting game sucks :growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Mine takes about 1 min, you sure your not taking it out before its done? x

Oooo Tink ive messed up im a bloody typical blonde bimbo :blush: Ive just got mine and tried it whilst im totally awake & it bleeps once, put it in my mouth and hold it for nearly a minute then she tells me my temp... so ive been taking it out too early :dohh:

Is my chart messed up now? :cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

i dont know if i will test b4 their visit....i probably will....ooooooooo i dunno?????


----------



## TTC2308

mothercabbage said:


> i dont know if i will test b4 their visit....i probably will....ooooooooo i dunno?????

Are you kidding me??? I am suprised you havent started testing already :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> @tink..when do you test? i know your 7dpo but just wondering will you test early? or wait for AF not to show?
> @poppy...yeah its his cold, hes all bunged up on a night and keeps waking...im so tired and grumpy today..:growlmad: on that last post you said you cant take anything withTTC....ive been popping pills for cold n flu all week...?i thought if you were prego you couldnt take anything.....??
> finally made arrangements to meet one of my brothers, only met him once before i was 15 so that was 14 years ago, its a long story so ill not bore you but he is coming over to our house on nov13th with his wife and 3 kids, im shitting myself!! so nervous...ill be 12dpo(i think) that day so if i am preggo by then im gonna be a nervous crying wreck!!...excited too though!!!!:yipee:

I bet your nervous too, 14yrs is a longgggggggggggggg time, but i bet you'll get on great and have a lovely be it emotional day :hugs:

Regarding taking anything i ment me really, got enough going on with the Soy without anything else in my system if i had a cold :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Mine takes about 1 min, you sure your not taking it out before its done? x
> 
> Oooo Tink ive messed up im a bloody typical blonde bimbo :blush: Ive just got mine and tried it whilst im totally awake & it bleeps once, put it in my mouth and hold it for nearly a minute then she tells me my temp... so ive been taking it out too early :dohh:
> 
> Is my chart messed up now? :cry:Click to expand...

awwwww poppy! :hugs: i probably would have stuck it up my ass at that time in a morning! so you not the only one that would've "messed up"..least you know now xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

https://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/shop_product_detail.jsp?filterBy=&skuId=233142&productId=233142&navAction=push&navCount=1&no_new_crumb

is this it? there is directions. it should beep and stop flashing when ready x


----------



## mothercabbage

@TTC:haha: thanx! :blush:
@poppy i see what you mean about taking things now....you getting any O twinges yet?


----------



## LEW32

crap...I am taking mine out too early too...just found this online about my brand thermometer.....

"I temp orally. I also have a CVS basal thermometer. It takes 3 minutes to read the temp. And yes, that is a long time. And, yes I have, on more than one occasion, fallen back asleep while waiting for it to beep."


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Mine takes about 1 min, you sure your not taking it out before its done? x
> 
> Oooo Tink ive messed up im a bloody typical blonde bimbo :blush: Ive just got mine and tried it whilst im totally awake & it bleeps once, put it in my mouth and hold it for nearly a minute then she tells me my temp... so ive been taking it out too early :dohh:
> 
> Is my chart messed up now? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww poppy! :hugs: i probably would have stuck it up my ass at that time in a morning! so you not the only one that would've "messed up"..least you know now xxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

My dh thought i had to shove it up my tuppence :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

oooooooooooooo look at me ticker!!! im getting all fertile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! weheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey...sexy time!!!! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Poppykins, its only easy when you know how lol dont worry, you still have a few days to get an idea of your pre o norms. Take it tomorrow and let me know when youve done it n i'll go on an adjust your temps before with estimates based on tomorrows x


----------



## mothercabbage

tuppence!!!:haha: mines mi fluff!! :blush:


----------



## LEW32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> https://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/shop_product_detail.jsp?filterBy=&skuId=233142&productId=233142&navAction=push&navCount=1&no_new_crumb
> 
> is this it? there is directions. it should beep and stop flashing when ready x

Yup that's it. Crap- I think my whole chart is wrong now :cry:


----------



## KristyHart

My chart is totally up the well cos I cant temp the same time every morning due to constant bloody peein in the night :cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh dear, both of you? well that would be the problem then! yay, least you got it sorted before O :) x


----------



## LEW32

weird question - do you guys stick the thermometer under your tongue?

I guess I should have asked all these questions EARLIER...so bummed....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

kristy, i wish i could look at your chart lol i still cant see it, and its bugging me. lol i'm so nosey arent i? how ya feeling honey?


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Poppykins, its only easy when you know how lol dont worry, you still have a few days to get an idea of your pre o norms. Take it tomorrow and let me know when youve done it n i'll go on an adjust your temps before with estimates based on tomorrows x

Thanks Tink your a life saver, but really wish i could shut her voice up :haha:

MC had a few niggles but im spotting again today so i reckon weekend for me be it a few days early, dont worry you'll hear me if my ovaries start bursting popping the eggs out & hurting lol.. x


----------



## mothercabbage

this is why i didnt want to temp!!!! sooooooo glad i never started it! i would have got every thing wrong! xxx


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, girls! 
MC-that's so great that you're getting together with your brother and his family! I've had a lot of stuff go on in the past couple of years that really makes you want to build or mend relationships. Hopefully it will be a great visit for all of you, and especially great if you have a BFP!!!
TTC & Damita-hang in there, ladies, fingers and toes crossed for you:flower:
Poppy-is today your last day of soy? did you end up upping it to 200mg the last two days? I'm on the fourth day, so I'm debating popping one extra tablet.
Tink-sorry you're under the weather, but a cold is a sign of pg for ladies like us! I'll be keeping you in my thoughts!
LEW-long time no chat-I haven't been able to get on at night, as per usual, so how ya been? Lovely weather yesterday, huh?:wacko:
China-your experience with the tornado last year has got to have freaked you out! We don't typically get them right around me, but too close for comfort, so I feel for you :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing ok-wish I had a bit more time to spend on here, like I did last week. My work schedule is changing due to the holidays coming, so it's been kind of crazy. Looking forward to the strict BD schedule beginning soon, though!:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

yes Lew, put it in an angle the tip on one side of the bit that holds your tongue in place......and shut your mouth.......easier said than done for me with this cold, nearly suffocated this morning :rofl:

https://www.tpub.com/content/armymedical/MD0531/MD05310037.htm


----------



## mothercabbage

loooooooook @the time i havent poas yet!!!!! im late for it now....:dohh: thats with all this temping talk going on, im trying to learn from what your all saying in case i need to start charting.....off to go poas.....


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> tuppence!!!:haha: mines mi fluff!! :blush:

Fluff :rofl: just noticed you going into your fertile time, get on it sweetie :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No probs Poppy :)

Hey Eesoja! :wave: missed ya, Fx like mad the cold IS a sign :) x


----------



## Hopes314

Damita sorry for your BFN but it isn't over yet!
Tink and MommyV your charts are looking good, the anticipation is killing me!

sorry to hear so many of you are sick too! I was sick last week for a few days, glad thats pretty much over yuck!

Today I'm 5dpo, and as silly as it sounds, I'm just excited no AF yet. My cycles are irregular, and last month was only 24 days, so for me to be on CD27 going strong, I'm pretty excited! Temp went up again today whoo. Prob won't get much higher than it is now thoughh. Bbs even more sore today, but thats normal for me, they pretty much just continue to get more and more sore until I feel like I just have two big bruises on my chest... then AF arrives. Oh the joys. Excited for this weekend because as of the 31st it would actually be SOMEWHAT reasonable to test.. 9dpo. I'm going to hold out as long as I can!! AF due by Nov 3rd


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> Hey, girls!
> MC-that's so great that you're getting together with your brother and his family! I've had a lot of stuff go on in the past couple of years that really makes you want to build or mend relationships. Hopefully it will be a great visit for all of you, and especially great if you have a BFP!!!
> TTC & Damita-hang in there, ladies, fingers and toes crossed for you:flower:
> Poppy-is today your last day of soy? did you end up upping it to 200mg the last two days? I'm on the fourth day, so I'm debating popping one extra tablet.
> Tink-sorry you're under the weather, but a cold is a sign of pg for ladies like us! I'll be keeping you in my thoughts!
> LEW-long time no chat-I haven't been able to get on at night, as per usual, so how ya been? Lovely weather yesterday, huh?:wacko:
> China-your experience with the tornado last year has got to have freaked you out! We don't typically get them right around me, but too close for comfort, so I feel for you :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok-wish I had a bit more time to spend on here, like I did last week. My work schedule is changing due to the holidays coming, so it's been kind of crazy. Looking forward to the strict BD schedule beginning soon, though!:happydance:

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy sweetie afternoon :flower:

Finished the Soy last night and took 200mg them last two nights x


----------



## KristyHart

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> kristy, i wish i could look at your chart lol i still cant see it, and its bugging me. lol i'm so nosey arent i? how ya feeling honey?

Im ok thanks huni. How you feeling?

I dont know how to do it lol. Guide me through it and i'll do it. I added you as a friend on there the othere day, can you not see it that way?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I have no idea why but i can only see sept still grrrrrrrrrr lol x


----------



## coral11680

Afternoon girlies,

poppy and Cab, some women do temp with there fluff/tuppence:haha: I just prefer mouth, could you imagine if one of the kids went in my bedside drawer and shoved it in their mouth! eeeeewwwwww:haha:

Hi tink, pop, cab, lew, eesoja, kristy hopes, amy,damita, china, who am I missing?? sorry if I missed ya :hi:

cab are u done poas yet? was it positive yet?


----------



## mothercabbage

Ok i done it, ahhhhhhhhhh...feel better now...think something is going on!!!!!!!!!!:happydance..._*nearly*_ + id say?????what do you say??? took a couple of pics(all the same test though)
 



Attached Files:







opk 27oct3pm 001.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 9









opk 27oct3pm 002.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 9









opk 27oct3pm 003.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

yup nearly poitive :happydance: you doing SMEP? thats what i did this cycle x


----------



## coral11680

yeah almost positive but not quite probably tomorrow will be. Maybe test tonight and 2 times tomorrow?? Oh shit I'm not helping you with your poas addiction! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Hi Coral noooooooooooooooooo the thought of a little one finding it after shoving it up there lol :haha: At least if i shoved mine up there it would drown out the bloody voice at that time in the morning :winkwink:

MC is the line ment to be darker than the control line on these? x


----------



## mothercabbage

yea darker than control....almost eh?? next day or so i reckon it will be +...i got O cramps for deffo today on right side, quite sore if i get up from sitting, and yea coral ill do that..... one more tonight and 2 tmoz......:CORAL<------------she made me do it!!!!!!!:haha:...xxSMEP going according to plan so far tink, it worked for a friend on here she just got :bfp: yesterday!!!!bet your preggo tinkerbell!!!!! xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

ok wait i just went back after 8 mins(time results are between 3-8 mins it says) and took another pic..i think its + more pics coming up!!!
 



Attached Files:







opk 001.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 6









opk 002.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5









opk 003.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> Hi Coral noooooooooooooooooo the thought of a little one finding it after shoving it up there lol :haha: At least if i shoved mine up there it would drown out the bloody voice at that time in the morning :winkwink:
> 
> MC is the line ment to be darker than the control line on these? x

:haha: :rofl: yeah good idea drown her voice out a bit!

Cab blames me for everything!! Cyber colds and poas too many times! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

ooooo yes looks positive now! well keep BD'ing for the next 3 days missy!:haha:


----------



## babydream

Hi everyone,

How are you all??? Hope the sicky ding dongs will get better soon. Loads of promising charts around, fx for all of you. I can see how stressful temping is, i agree with MC i would not be able to do it. I'm still reading your posts several times a day just to keep up with things but nothing interesting with me unfortunately. Too much stress, waiting to pass. Af has gone now, had my usual 1,5-2day bleed but i decided this month no opk, no soy, no softcups just taking it easy and b'd as we feel like it. Maybe once i sorted out my probs i'll get back into ttc seriously but tbh i can't be bothered right now. I never thought i'd ever say this, OH was quite surprised hearing it too, this shows i'm in a pretty bad shape. 

anyway, can't wait for some bfp here, TTC and Damita, don't give up. Tink, kristy and hopes hope you have your halloween bfp. Love to you all ding dongs!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,
I just tested with a frer. It was 3rd am urine and pretty diluted but I decided to go ahead anyways. I feel like I can see a slight hint of a line but I am going to classify it as a bfn and test again in the am as long as my temp is still up with fmu. I don't have a pic the battery in my camera is dead died when I was trying to take pics of my sons halloween parade I'm sure that u couldn't see anything anyways.


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hang on Mrsamy have I missed something? your grandad was ill right? had a feeling your DH was George? I'm confused, whats going on hun? :hugs: x

george is my grandad xxx


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How are you all??? Hope the sicky ding dongs will get better soon. Loads of promising charts around, fx for all of you. I can see how stressful temping is, i agree with MC i would not be able to do it. I'm still reading your posts several times a day just to keep up with things but nothing interesting with me unfortunately. Too much stress, waiting to pass. Af has gone now, had my usual 1,5-2day bleed but i decided this month no opk, no soy, no softcups just taking it easy and b'd as we feel like it. Maybe once i sorted out my probs i'll get back into ttc seriously but tbh i can't be bothered right now. I never thought i'd ever say this, OH was quite surprised hearing it too, this shows i'm in a pretty bad shape.
> 
> anyway, can't wait for some bfp here, TTC and Damita, don't give up. Tink, kristy and hopes hope you have your halloween bfp. Love to you all ding dongs!! xxxxxxxxx

Love you tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sweetie :hugs: just chill and watch us lot stress instead :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww ok i get it now. Oh no, I so hope he makes an improvement, and things start looking up for you xxxx :hugs: xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so thats a + to you too coral???? soooooooooooo glad we :sex:last night now..gotta do it fot the next 3 nights now..OH got thai boxing tonight, hes not going be in the mood for :sex: after that, im gonna have to seduce him good tonight! any tips girls, on how to seduce a tired battered man...:haha:.....I KNOW>>>DO HIM(i mean IT:haha:) before thai boxing!!!!! A PLAN!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC I say positive too, get :sex: ;) 

Babydream, great to have you stop by, but sad to see your still having a bad time. :hugs: and :dust: to you honey xxxxxxx

MommyV, yup, plus its still early days, would only be feint anyway! Looking forward to seeing any pics, and hearing how you get on tomorrow. I'll prob dip and IC tomorrow just for fun again, well i have got lots lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just jump him MC, pin him down and have ur wicked way ;) x


----------



## MommyV

I'll update tomorrow am. I 'll put batteries in the camera so that I can take a pic tomorrow am. I'll take a pic even if I don't see anything alright now for being patient until tomorrow am ugh


----------



## MommyV

gl with the bding mc that opk is looking pretty positve to me yeah


----------



## mothercabbage

@babydream...:hug::kiss::hugs: hope your ok sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
@tinkerbell thanx chick...
quick question if i O 5 days early...can i test 5 days early....shouldl i expect AF/:bfp: 14 days from O or will i still have a cycle of 29 days??


----------



## mothercabbage

MommyV said:


> gl with the bding mc that opk is looking pretty positve to me yeah

thanx honey!!! ill get busy!!! x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ok so thats a + to you too coral???? soooooooooooo glad we :sex:last night now..gotta do it fot the next 3 nights now..OH got thai boxing tonight, hes not going be in the mood for :sex: after that, im gonna have to seduce him good tonight! any tips girls, on how to seduce a tired battered man...:haha:.....I KNOW>>>DO HIM(i mean IT:haha:) before thai boxing!!!!! A PLAN!

Either before he goes or run him a nice bath & bathe him n his bits then drag him out the tub n tie him up ( sure he'll like you taking control) lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC last month I o'd cycle day 12 and had a normal cycle length. You might find if you O early your af could arrive earlier. But yeah, you should see a BFP earlier too. BUT you may have a positive OPK for more than a day, and usually O 24-36 hours later. So you don't O on positive OPK day usually. Does that make sense? lol I'm tired zzzzzz


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so if opk+ today i should O over the next 24-36 hours so 14 days from then af/:bfp: due?...but possibly just have a longer LP??? which means AF /:bfp: still due on 15th nov??? that right tink??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes MC :) x


----------



## phoebe

afternoon sweetys :hugs::hugs:
how are we all doing?? thankyou to those that have sent get well wishes xxx
still bunged up to the eyeballs and its driving me insane:growlmad:
so how are we all doing??
@baby dream, i really hope things pick up for u soon and good luck with the stress-free baby making this month.
@mc get bonking sharpish those opks are looking fab xxx
loadsa love and hugs to u all xxxx:hugs::flower::hugs:xxxx


----------



## coral11680

what day did you get + opk last month cab? I think you will ovulate earlier:winkwink: 

Babydreams:hugs::kiss: hope you are ok hun x

Mommyv look forward to seeing your tests tomorrow:happydance:

hey maybe i should poas now? hehe:haha: :loo:

nah ill wait i think, bought some more grapefruit juice today might start chugging the stuff these next few days leading up to O!:haha::thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

I thought that your luteal phase doesnt normally change, so if you O early you should get AF or BFP early?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah the BFP would prob be early, but af usually only a little early if at all. For instance I o'd on CD12 last month so early. My usualy LP is 13 days, af arrived at 15DPO making my LP longer, although It was likely I would have got a BFP early if I had actually conceived lol Oh this is making me feel shattered lol might go bed after tea x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol or maybe I am wrong Coral, I am just looking through my textbooks here, these things bug me until I know :rofl: One says your LP shouldn't change. The other says it can. I give up. Sorry MC, I'm gonna have to give up here and go for a cuppa lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

1st +opk last cycle wad CD16...but i only got the one +, maybe ill have a few days of +opk, ive seen that happen on here....i told ya i could feel something brewing...and im sooooooooooooooooooooo glad im a poasa, i would never have tested this early for O, i would have gone for 14 days(the average) but im not normal! im a poasa, coral have you poas yet? if not i think you should and post pics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol or maybe I am wrong Coral, I am just looking through my textbooks here, these things bug me until I know :rofl: One says your LP shouldn't change. The other says it can. I give up. Sorry MC, I'm gonna have to give up here and go for a cuppa lol x

awwwwwww tink, ill make ya one, milk? sugar? you put yer feet up!!!....i think ill stick to testing wi my cycle buddy...coral..:kiss:.....15th nov:test: unless :witch: gets me sooner!!!:dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh a strong one with no sugar......I'm sweet enough :rofl: x


----------



## mothercabbage

i like it strong but with one sugar.....im not sweet yet!


----------



## poppy666

MC do you just poas in the afternoon or do you do it at night too? x only asking cos ive seen ladies do it twice a day dunno why x


----------



## coral11680

oh Tink go have a cuppa and get me one please milk and half a sugar:haha::winkwink:

gonna wait to poas i'm only cd9 so i dont want to waste them. Cab you may well be testing before me if you O early hun :test:


----------



## mothercabbage

just the once a day i try between 2-3pm but its just as and when really:haha: ill do another one later, just spoke to OH he says have me a bath run and ill be willing.....:yipee:...so thats that....also just been on count down to pregnancy,(where my ticker is from) and i input my dates of cycle, O etc.... and it says that the best day to test will be 15th nov, 18dpo...so thats what ill go with!!! oh yea and how the feck do i know if i have ewcm???? im full of spunk(tmi) from last night :sex:...its been leaking out all day!!!:blush: or at least i think its spunk:spermy: it could be ewcm....Hmmmmmmmmm.....who the feck knowsssssssssssssssssssss.....


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> just the once a day i try between 2-3pm but its just as and when really:haha: ill do another one later, just spoke to OH he says have me a bath run and ill be willing.....:yipee:...so thats that....also just been on count down to pregnancy,(where my ticker is from) and i input my dates of cycle, O etc.... and it says that the best day to test will be 15th nov, 18dpo...so thats what ill go with!!! oh yea and how the feck do i know if i have ewcm???? im full of spunk(tmi) from last night :sex:...its been leaking out all day!!!:blush: or at least i think its spunk:spermy: it could be ewcm....Hmmmmmmmmm.....who the feck knowsssssssssssssssssssss.....

:rofl: ewcm is stretchy between your fingers spunk isnt lol


----------



## mothercabbage

now i feel silly...:blush:


----------



## poppy666

Gotta luv ya :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

im going up for a bath before OH goes to boxing, so im gonna have to play with mi cervix arent i...oh the things we do!!:dohh:
if i conceive this cycle the chinese lunar calendar says ill have a girl.....awwwwww<--------random i know:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Awww a girl.... catch you later enjoy your bath xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mmmm junk food dinner, choc chip muffins, and a strong cuppa tea. Hit the spot, less stressed over LP now :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

hmmm isn't it coming up to Mommyv testing time?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok I'm clearly losing the plot........shes tested already hasn't she! lol I think I just better go to bed :rofl: this stinking cold is frying my brain!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

MommyV said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I just tested with a frer. It was 3rd am urine and pretty diluted but I decided to go ahead anyways. I feel like I can see a slight hint of a line but I am going to classify it as a bfn and test again in the am as long as my temp is still up with fmu. I don't have a pic the battery in my camera is dead died when I was trying to take pics of my sons halloween parade I'm sure that u couldn't see anything anyways.

No Tink read above she already did it today x


----------



## MommyV

Yep already tested. Have to wait until tomorrow am even though I'd like to test again. Gotta keep myself busy the rest of the day and evening and tomorrow am will be here before I know it. Gotta go I'll prob be back on tonight when u ladies r all sleeping


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I know I realized as soon as i typed it! hopefully some good news in the morning :) x


----------



## Damita

ooooh fingers crossed for you :) hope it is stronger in the morn :)


----------



## mothercabbage

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....some people!


----------



## TTC2308

Whats wrong MC?


----------



## mothercabbage

im ok now, ive had my rant!:haha:...hows you today sweetie?xx


----------



## TTC2308

I am good.....feeling some cramping. I think the BITCH I mean WITCH is on her way.....


----------



## TTC2308

On a better note though....I am taking my daughter to the pumpkin patch this afternoon:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

TTC2308 said:


> I am good.....feeling some cramping. I think the BITCH I mean WITCH is on her way.....

awwww:hug:....hope not! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

pumpkin patch??? is that where you go to get your carving pumpkins??...x


----------



## TTC2308

Yes :haha::haha: Thats not what you call it?


----------



## TTC2308

I think I saw where you said it was cold in Northyorks? I wish it was cold here. It's 87 today. It would make going to the pumpkin patch a lot nicer.


----------



## mothercabbage

we just get them from the fruit and veg shops or the supermarket, im sure there are pumpkin patches round here, but i dont know, i think thats a nice idea though, may have to check that out, then the LO can pick their own....awwwwwwwwwww.cute! pick a big one!!! have a look at the 3d carved pumpkins online....i cant do them but my sister did an ace one last year...x


----------



## mothercabbage

its sooooooooooooooooo cold here, quite mild tonoght but really cold usually, frosty on a morning! Bbbbbbrrrrr x


----------



## TTC2308

I would never be able to do that. I am going to try to carve a Tinkerbell for my daughter. She loves tinkerbell. I'll let you know how it turns out. :flower:


----------



## TTC2308

Have a good evening girls. I am off of work now. Going home to spend the evening with DH and LO. 

Check in in the morning xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

bye for now hunni...post pics of pumpkins!!!! xx


----------



## poppy666

Think im gonna shove some fireworks ups some chavys arses if they set another rocket off near my house grrrrrrrrrrrrrr my son's mates, ive just gone physho at them outside :haha: wake korben up they be trouble :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy your nuts!!!!:rofl: ive just had to explain to OH about the evap queen, he was :rofl:..he said shes unfair in her judgement, i was still laughing about her when i read your last post here and now im crying with laughter thinking of you doing your nut at some chav,...he's stood there with a rocket in hand and theres you with your rollers in yer hair goin mental at him.....waving an OPK in his face! sorry poppy im sure its not funny...ill come n sort the feckas out :gun:<-----mothercabbage


----------



## poppy666

PMSL Ive just spat my drink out laughing at you on the other thread, ya crazy muppet :rofl:

I went mental ranting cos of the feckers with their rockets :haha: Think they get scared when im on the rampage :growlmad:

Facebook even got my rant lol.... im calm now, oh the evap queen called you pathetic :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

hey girlies...i haven't read through all the pages yet, but i wanted to send a quick note to say i'm here. just got swamped with work yesterday and then ended up having to go into the office today. just got home a little bit ago. opk yesterday and today both were :bfn: of course :dohh: i know it's too early, just wanted to start early. eh well. dh and i are at it again tho. shit, i don't know what to think about that. normally, we're both very easy going, but of course we would be arguing about :sex: again ta' boot. :wacko: he told me yesterday we would :sex: last night, and then he just didn't. totally ignored me. so today i've been angry at him all day and since i've been gone all day nothing is resolved. ggggrrrrr. WHY NOW??????? i can't stand when we argue. i'm just so frustrated with him...i don't know what to think. i told him we're NEVER going to have a LO if this keeps up. i don't know what to say to him anymore. i showed him my chart last week, and went through all the explanations about ovulation and timing etc etc. he says it's just b/c he's "old" and b/c i'm "younger" than him. i think it's a load of BS. and i'm so irritated b/c i can't make him the appointment for that damn SA b/c we STILL don't have his new insurance cards!!!!! i think he needs a full workup. i feel like this isn't normal, and i HATE it when he does that (what he did last night). really hurts my feelings. :cry: well, enough of my rant. i'll just continue pouting until he fixes it. if he doesn't fix it tonight, just expect another good (longer) rant from me tomorrow girls. sorry. :nope::cry:

on a lighter note...i changed the title of our thread, finally! :happydance: ...............
...........'cept, i ain't doin' any shagging apparently.... :cry: stupid stupid stupid men.


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> hey girlies...i haven't read through all the pages yet, but i wanted to send a quick note to say i'm here. just got swamped with work yesterday and then ended up having to go into the office today. just got home a little bit ago. opk yesterday and today both were :bfn: of course :dohh: i know it's too early, just wanted to start early. eh well. dh and i are at it again tho. shit, i don't know what to think about that. normally, we're both very easy going, but of course we would be arguing about :sex: again ta' boot. :wacko: he told me yesterday we would :sex: last night, and then he just didn't. totally ignored me. so today i've been angry at him all day and since i've been gone all day nothing is resolved. ggggrrrrr. WHY NOW??????? i can't stand when we argue. i'm just so frustrated with him...i don't know what to think. i told him we're NEVER going to have a LO if this keeps up. i don't know what to say to him anymore. i showed him my chart last week, and went through all the explanations about ovulation and timing etc etc. he says it's just b/c he's "old" and b/c i'm "younger" than him. i think it's a load of BS. and i'm so irritated b/c i can't make him the appointment for that damn SA b/c we STILL don't have his new insurance cards!!!!! i think he needs a full workup. i feel like this isn't normal, and i HATE it when he does that (what he did last night). really hurts my feelings. :cry: well, enough of my rant. i'll just continue pouting until he fixes it. if he doesn't fix it tonight, just expect another good (longer) rant from me tomorrow girls. sorry. :nope::cry:
> 
> on a lighter note...i changed the title of our thread, finally! :happydance: ...............
> ...........'cept, i ain't doin' any shagging apparently.... :cry: stupid stupid stupid men.

Awww :hug: sweetie, you sound tired and frustrated which is understandable especially as its this time of the month again and you went through it last month too with the odd arguements :hugs: what is it with men? they fine once af arrives and go all cold when its time for :sex:. Its ok them saying they want a LO, but obviously they need to be on board at the right time to try and concieve a little one :shrug:

Hope you get sorted PK xxx

Thanks for editing the title i just noticed before replying :kiss: looks great :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: name change love it:yipee: 
well done 2nd opk on CD 11 and here it is!
as for pathetic, i told that moron i was unsubscribing so shes the pathetic 1...still trying to drag me down to her level.....pmpl...:rofl:@ evap queen! thanxs for the heads up poppy :friends: :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







opk 27no2 004.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mothercabbage

pk..:hugs::hug: :kiss: you sound/read soooo upset...hope it sorts out for ya soon hunni xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thats a positive isnt it? Just getting use to these OPKs :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes poppy thats deffo a +, the test line has to be as dark or darker than the control line!! sexy time again!


----------



## pk2of8

defo a positive MC!!! yay! :happydance: i've got to run girls...off to church. maybe the preacher will say something to make dh feel guilty. :haha: my luck, it will probably be the other way around. anyways, i'll nip on later and i'll be here tmw for sure! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Get on it :happydance: so next 12-36hrs mr eggy will be arriving :thumbup: x


----------



## poppy666

See you later PK, have a nice evening n hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

bye for now pk:wave: well thats bed time for me poppy otherwise ill not get the goods, OH is sat yawning!..chat tomorrow, :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Yep see you both tomorrow, my turn to piss away then :haha: sleep well :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yea......................and a shit load of :dust: at ya! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:...she made my day SILLY EVAP BITCH!!! sweet dreams poppy xxxxxxx:hug:


----------



## poppy666

:dust::dust: shit loads back at ya :kiss: x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Evening girlies,

Poppy and Mc, it might (probably) be a silly question but who is the evap queen?


----------



## poppy666

Oh she's a miss know it all on the pregnancy tester threads, MC put her in her place tonight and she didnt like it :haha: Your lucky i was just ready to log off lol.

Hope your well sweetie :kiss: sorry im going as your online, but need some sleep before LO wakes me up at a silly time in the early hours, nite sweetie xx


----------



## pk2of8

yes poppy and MC i'm interested to know what all this is about too! it might help distract me and i can get all my ranting out on somebody other than dh! :winkwink: eh well...i know you're both in bed long before now. i'll see you girlies tomorrow! :hug:


----------



## PJ32

morning ladies, Ive missed you and loads of posts. Been bloody busy at work and running around after the kids left right and centre for the past week. I see lots more BFPs on the front page congratulations to everyone and hopes lots of :sex: is going on and :dust::dust: just in case.

Hows everyone doing this round?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Ladies, loving the new title :) Missed you all last night. DH went off on one, stomping around and moaning, about the house being messy. Me on the computer too much etc etc. I just stomped off to bed and left him to it lol

So PK, I know where your coming from hun, and its 100 times worse at O time. :hugs: and hope DH snaps out of it. x

MC happy O day to you! lol well today or tomorrow :) bet its today judging on your super positive OPK! 

How is everybody else? :hugs:

Me I'm CD8 yay! getting somewhere now. Diped an IC :haha: just for fun. BFN. (will post a piccy later)
BUT my temp has shot through the roof. Have a look at my chart, although having a cold might have effected that although I feel a bit better today and haven't been running a fever. CLICK on my ticker x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hi PJ! Haven't seen you in ages :) :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

Tink temps looking good hun :winkwink:

Cab and Poppy where is this evap queen!!:gun::gun::gun: calling my cabby pathetic!! I'll show her pathetic!! gonna go on there and have a look!!!

I will try to poas today, not sure if I will be out today though supposed to be meeting up with my friend and the kids so might have to do it tonight.

PK sorry DH upset you hun:hugs:

off to make a cuppa and sort out evap queen :haha:


----------



## PJ32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hi PJ! Haven't seen you in ages :) :hugs: x

:hugs: Hi Tink, been soooo busy at work, been in training all week, and its been manic with family stuff too.

how are you feeling? 8 DPO yay FX'd.

I have missed so much in the past week, i don't know where to start reading to catch up.


----------



## poppy666

Morning November shaggers :happydance:

Im not going to say no af all clear cos everytime ive said that ive spotted again in afternoon :dohh: so ssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :haha:

Tink did my temp for you, found instructions last night n it did say hold under tongue for 25 seconds so my temps wont be too far out dont think as i always counted 20 sec but still took out too quickly lol.

Welcome back PJ32 thought you'd runaway with the takeaway man :haha: wouldnt worry about all those pages missed sweetie probz most of it us lot messing around n being dirty :blush: So how are you? :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave: 
dont go getting into trouble for that evap bitch, i just got an infraction off of admin:cry: for my comment""" :tease::haha:evap evap evap :saywhat::finger: """she always says evap! ok shes entitled to her opinion but MOST of the time its "evap" so i thought id point out to her that my TTC buddies test proved :bfp: id say it was :bfp: on the first test...anyway ive got to be good now! :haha: i said id unsubscribe to that thread and i did, i dont know what she said back to me and i dont really give a poop, so anyway enough about that "lady!"
how is everyone today? im poised over the loo opk in hand! lol....will test again around 2-3pm hope its neg today...got the goods last night too :yipee: 
@coral...thanx for watching my back and poppy :hugs::friends: but please dont get banned from here over her! she aint worth it! tinkerbell...wheres the piccy??? xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok Pops, will sort it later, gonna raise them all a little bit, since if you took it out too early they wouldn't have had time to climb. x

PK, Its hard enough catching up on a day! Well any new BFP are in my siggy. Were waiting on news from Mommyv and Damita. Damita due af and BFN yesterday. Mommyv testing this morning x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

piccy in a bit, its got an evap :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll be watching your back too MC. x


----------



## mothercabbage

on damitas journal she said :bfn: and she taking a break from here until monday xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I'll be watching your back too MC. x

she'll be shittin' bricks now with you lot on my side!!!:rofl: but seriously*clears throat* shes not worth it...but if i get a faint :bfp: and she says evap!!! well.................wait and see! :rofl::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> piccy in a bit, its got an evap :rofl: x

"""""""looks like an evap to me,sorry """"""<--------------guess whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
oh stop it im gonna get banned. 3 strikes and your out!!!! i got 1 now!!!!!:cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Tink temps looking good hun :winkwink:
> 
> Cab and Poppy where is this evap queen!!:gun::gun::gun: calling my cabby pathetic!! I'll show her pathetic!! gonna go on there and have a look!!!
> 
> I will try to poas today, not sure if I will be out today though supposed to be meeting up with my friend and the kids so might have to do it tonight.
> 
> PK sorry DH upset you hun:hugs:
> 
> off to make a cuppa and sort out evap queen :haha:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I have noticed her too, now be good MC! Mine is defo evap cause it came up 1 hour after :rofl: I'll take a pic in 30 mins, got to finish a few bits first, husband cleaning up bedroom where test is and will go mad if i stop to take pictures to upload.........wasting time scrutinizingly tests again....... lol


----------



## mothercabbage

EDITING............not aloud to talk about it!!!!!

:cry: Naughty claire!!!:devil::yellowcard:](*,)[-X[-X[-X:-#:-#:-$:-$=;=;


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol I have noticed her too, now be good MC! Mine is defo evap cause it came up 1 hour after :rofl: I'll take a pic in 30 mins, got to finish a few bits first, husband cleaning up bedroom where test is and will go mad if i stop to take pictures to upload.........wasting time scrutinizingly tests again....... lol

ill be good!:thumbup:BUT! why do they have this smiley? if ya cant use it?????????????????????-------------->:finger:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> 1 point(s) total Latest Infractions Received
> Post Date Expires Points Reason Posted By
> Members only Oct 28th, 2010
> 08:53 AM Nov 27th, 2010
> 07:53 AM 1 Inappropriate Post Contents. StirCrazy
> 
> 
> :cry: Naughty claire!!!:devil::yellowcard:](*,)[-X[-X[-X:-#:-#:-$:-$=;=;

So you get 1 strike and she gets away with it? silly fecking bitch ( yeah fine give me a strike too) thats not fair! EVAP EVAP EVAP EVAP :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ive just read it properly, it goes off in 3o days but im not supposed to talk about it on the forum, is that this thread? or the 1 where i was bad, coz if its here its too late!!! ok no more talk of infractions and what not......


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 1 point(s) total Latest Infractions Received
> Post Date Expires Points Reason Posted By
> Members only Oct 28th, 2010
> 08:53 AM Nov 27th, 2010
> 07:53 AM 1 Inappropriate Post Contents. StirCrazy
> 
> 
> :cry: Naughty claire!!!:devil::yellowcard:](*,)[-X[-X[-X:-#:-#:-$:-$=;=;
> 
> So you get 1 strike and she gets away with it? silly fecking bitch ( yeah fine give me a strike too) thats not fair! EVAP EVAP EVAP EVAP :haha:Click to expand...

had to delete that post,well edit it, im not aloud to talk about it on the forum....:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> I'll be watching your back too MC. x
> 
> she'll be shittin' bricks now with you lot on my side!!!:rofl: but seriously*clears throat* shes not worth it...but if i get a faint :bfp: and she says evap!!! well.................wait and see! :rofl::haha:Click to expand...

If you get a faint BFP n post on there we all should go over and post EVAP EVAP EVAP:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

do it and ill get more infrac................oh wait! dont say it cabbage! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

I'll shut up now grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: :finger::finger::tease::tease::haha::haha:

ok we'll be quiet, no wonder I couldnt find the thread if you deleted yourself from it:dohh::dohh:


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> Morning November shaggers :happydance:
> 
> Im not going to say no af all clear cos everytime ive said that ive spotted again in afternoon :dohh: so ssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :haha:
> 
> Tink did my temp for you, found instructions last night n it did say hold under tongue for 25 seconds so my temps wont be too far out dont think as i always counted 20 sec but still took out too quickly lol.
> 
> Welcome back PJ32 thought you'd runaway with the takeaway man :haha: wouldnt worry about all those pages missed sweetie probz most of it us lot messing around n being dirty :blush: So how are you? :hugs:

Thanks Poppy, His toppings weren't very good so I gave him a miss, All is good ta, things going well this cycle FXd plenty of action this end, hows things with you? :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Im good thanks just finished taking the Soy this cycle so lets see how it goes, if it dont work gonna try again next cycle...

Just getting brain washed at the moment with Zingzillas on TV :haha: kids progams drive you nutty :nope:


----------



## Hopes314

Getting on earlier than usual today, cant SLEEP! Its 6am where I'm at. I got almost NO sleep last night, maybe 3-4 hours between all the being awake. I am SO sick. Woke up in middle of the night with GIANT stomach from random bloating? And I am SO uncomfortable with pain and upset stomach. I don't feel like the gas is going to be going anywhere anytime soon either. I almost feel like if anything I'm going to vomit. Sorry TMI. Does anyone know what I can do to make this go away!? HELP! :(


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> :rofl: :finger::finger::tease::tease::haha::haha:
> 
> ok we'll be quiet, no wonder I couldnt find the thread if you deleted yourself from it:dohh::dohh:

All those posts were deleted :thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

I'm thinking if I dont get BFP by December I might try soy.

I remember getting brainwashed by Barney, couldnt stop singing the silly songs did my head in!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> I'm thinking if I dont get BFP by December I might try soy.
> 
> I remember getting brainwashed by Barney, couldnt stop singing the silly songs did my head in!:haha:

I find myself singing away to 'In the night garden' i could really shoot that blue furry teddy 'Iggle Piggle' damn squeaking all the time :growlmad:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies
I woke up super early this am before 5am and could not go back to sleep I took my temp really early and it's still super high but my frer from this am bfn. I got a bfp with my dd at 12dpo but didn't get even a faint line with my son until 14dpo. I'll wait another 2 days and if temps r still up I'll take my last test. I thought for sure it would be pos this am but no luck.

Tink- your chart is looking great maybe implantation at 6dpo and then rising from there

MC- hopefully you'll get a neg opk today and o today or tomorrow I hate and love going into the tww don't like the wait but like to know that in 14days give or take I'll know if I'm pg or not

poppy coral and all u other ladies waiting to o gl and I hope that u catch the eggy this month

hopes- I hear u on the not being able to sleep thing it has been like 3nights for me now that I can't sleep after me waking up so early this am I know that today is going to be pretty rough


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> Getting on earlier than usual today, cant SLEEP! Its 6am where I'm at. I got almost NO sleep last night, maybe 3-4 hours between all the being awake. I am SO sick. Woke up in middle of the night with GIANT stomach from random bloating? And I am SO uncomfortable with pain and upset stomach. I don't feel like the gas is going to be going anywhere anytime soon either. I almost feel like if anything I'm going to vomit. Sorry TMI. Does anyone know what I can do to make this go away!? HELP! :(

Awww sweetie you dont sound too good :hug: couldnt really recommend anything to take whilst ttc ermmmmmmmmmm what about peppermint for the wind? may help release it & settle stomach x


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> Im good thanks just finished taking the Soy this cycle so lets see how it goes, if it dont work gonna try again next cycle...
> 
> Just getting brain washed at the moment with Zingzillas on TV :haha: kids progams drive you nutty :nope:

glad you're well, lets hope the soy works, might give it a go myself next time although (PMA) hopefully won't need to :thumbup:

Never heard of the Zingzillas but it sounds bloody awful I forgot about that downside of having little ones! Still remember all the songs from bear in the big blue house from 10 years ago :sad2:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, I had this real bad last time PG. I was up the hospital cause I had it both ends (if you get me) and such awful griping pains. I found if i picked on bland food frequently, and drank plenty of water it eased a little. Herbal teas can be helpful, peppermint, chamomile etc. Also anti sickness bands which apply pressure on points on the inside of you wrist can help. I really hope this is a sign that your BFP is coming, and not just a bug. Also try the usual bedtime stuff at night, bath, hot milky drink, winding down not watching TV or doing anything that needs brain power etc. I have to do all that every night just to drop off before midnight lol Hope you feel better of get a BFP soon!!!! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hugs: Mommyv, I know what you mean. You start getting down over the BFN even though you know they probably mean nothing this early on. I got everything crossed for you, save the FRER for a couple of days time and lets hope it gives you that wonderful 2nd line! xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Talking about bad sleep i had last night korben woke at midnight, 1.40am & 4.40am grrrrrrrrrr :growlmad:

Have you ever woke up to go toilet and walked into something half asleep? I did this morning i was that tired walked into the door frame and all that was in my head was OPKs n doing my temp later that morning whilst rubbing my head better on the toilet :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: yeah i'm like that every morning :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

I always run into the walls, etc when I first wake up. This morning my husband got up and walked out of the bedroom to use the restroom, but was so half-sleeping that when I came down to pee, he was just sitting on the stairs sleeping again!


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> :rofl: :finger::finger::tease::tease::haha::haha:
> 
> ok we'll be quiet, no wonder I couldnt find the thread if you deleted yourself from it:dohh::dohh:

it was jojo's :bfp: thread..coral.xx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :finger::finger::tease::tease::haha::haha:
> 
> ok we'll be quiet, no wonder I couldnt find the thread if you deleted yourself from it:dohh::dohh:
> 
> All those posts were deleted :thumbup:Click to expand...

were they???? i thought they were funny!!!!!:happydance:obviously not!!!:dohh:


----------



## PJ32

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :finger::finger::tease::tease::haha::haha:
> 
> ok we'll be quiet, no wonder I couldnt find the thread if you deleted yourself from it:dohh::dohh:
> 
> All those posts were deleted :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> were they???? i thought they were funny!!!!!:happydance:obviously not!!!:dohh:Click to expand...

Not there anymore booooo! i miss all the fun :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Hey ladies before i pop out for an hour, anyone heard of Maca? mainly for men, but women are taking it n its got a good review of ladies getting their BFPs? gonna read when i get back but here's one link x

https://natural-fertility-info.com/maca-green-superfoods-and-fertility-vitamins.html


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Hey ladies before i pop out for an hour, anyone heard of Maca? mainly for men, but women are taking it n its got a good review of ladies getting their BFPs? gonna read when i get back but here's one link x
> 
> https://natural-fertility-info.com/maca-green-superfoods-and-fertility-vitamins.html

yea ive heard of men taking it, ill have a look see at that link you put up, then gotta sort this place out, toys all over!!!:dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops thanks for sharing, but no never heard of it x


----------



## babyhopes2010

im taking maca its sorted my irregular cycles out :)
just dont take it on empty stomach cos ull get real ill


----------



## MommyV

I've heard of maca a girl from another thread I was on had been trying for almost a year took the maca and either that cycle or the next one she got a bfp.I think that her screen name is mommyof2peas u may be able to pm her about it. So that's good results for her. I think if I'm not pg in a year I'll start trying some more supplements and what not to try to get pg but for now just temping and bd.


----------



## babyhopes2010

my cycles were never 30 days more like 26- 50 days.it may be fluke but last cycle was 30 days and lp of 14 so i think its fab :)


----------



## mrsamyrach

Hopes314 said:


> Getting on earlier than usual today, cant SLEEP! Its 6am where I'm at. I got almost NO sleep last night, maybe 3-4 hours between all the being awake. I am SO sick. Woke up in middle of the night with GIANT stomach from random bloating? And I am SO uncomfortable with pain and upset stomach. I don't feel like the gas is going to be going anywhere anytime soon either. I almost feel like if anything I'm going to vomit. Sorry TMI. Does anyone know what I can do to make this go away!? HELP! :(

have a big shit love xx


----------



## Hopes314

mrsamyrach said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> Getting on earlier than usual today, cant SLEEP! Its 6am where I'm at. I got almost NO sleep last night, maybe 3-4 hours between all the being awake. I am SO sick. Woke up in middle of the night with GIANT stomach from random bloating? And I am SO uncomfortable with pain and upset stomach. I don't feel like the gas is going to be going anywhere anytime soon either. I almost feel like if anything I'm going to vomit. Sorry TMI. Does anyone know what I can do to make this go away!? HELP! :(
> 
> have a big shit love xxClick to expand...

I wish I could!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

thats how i felt last nite,couldnt go poo tho :haha:
woke up this morning and i must let some gas go in me sleep.....my tummy was flat.....
well not that flat :blush:


----------



## coral11680

mrsamyrach said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> Getting on earlier than usual today, cant SLEEP! Its 6am where I'm at. I got almost NO sleep last night, maybe 3-4 hours between all the being awake. I am SO sick. Woke up in middle of the night with GIANT stomach from random bloating? And I am SO uncomfortable with pain and upset stomach. I don't feel like the gas is going to be going anywhere anytime soon either. I almost feel like if anything I'm going to vomit. Sorry TMI. Does anyone know what I can do to make this go away!? HELP! :(
> 
> have a big shit love xxClick to expand...

:rofl: 

I missed all the fun then from jojo's thread:dohh:


----------



## coral11680

just poas opk bfn, less of a line than 2 days ago, oh well cant of O'ed yet too early me thinks:winkwink:


----------



## KristyHart

Hey all

Just nipped on quick why the arse of a boos is making his porridge :dohh:

Hope your all well. Will catc up properly later on

xx


----------



## poppy666

Well im back but dying to go for a weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, but poas today so another 40 minutes to go :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

i wanna poas too,gotta hang on for an hour or so xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Will do it at 2pm and 10pm cos i aint missing this one :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

thats a plan! x


----------



## poppy666

Lets pisssssssssssss away :happydance: god stop talking about it i really need to go :haha: bladder not the same after childbirth tell ya lol x

Gonna go sort my washing out take my mind off it :p


----------



## pk2of8

good morning sweeties! doing better here... dh and i not quite 100% again yet, but we did :sex: last night so happy about that :happydance: and we got his insurance cards in the mail finally!!! yay!!! :happydance::happydance: so i'll be making that SA appointment now. very happy about that. just will be good to know for sure if everything's ok or not. because then we can go on from there, ya know? otherwise, he's been really good about all the vits i'm shoving at him. the first several days he complained about it, but he just takes it in stride now, so that's a relief too. :wacko: i think we both just been stressed with work and such and :sex: is always a sensitive subject. :dohh: 

hopes, sorry you weren't feeling good last night hun. not sure either what you could take to help. i was extremely bloated last night too...but i think it's the EPO i'm taking. not sure if it's helping my ewcm yet either. :shrug: i've got to go to the drug store and get more softcups. i wasn't expecting dh to make any moves last night, so i didn't get to use the preseed either. :dohh: eh well, hopefully, will be all prepared for next time!

PJ good to see you back sweetie! :hugs: 

i think i'm gonna make myself go run...haven't done it since saturday and feeling blah about it. not looking forward to driving back to the office tomorrow. double ugh. anyways, glad i have you girlies here!!! :hug::hugs::hugs::hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

recent posts from the evap queen...wow!!!!!! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

ooooh i'm off to look lol x


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> recent posts from the evap queen...wow!!!!!! x

ok so what's her name and where do i look??? in the bfp's threads???


----------



## poppy666

Pregnancy test thread PK.

Just poas and very faint line there at CD8 ladies?? hmmm i reckon im gonna OV by sunday instead of Wednesday at this rate x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Oh dear. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Poppy, ooooh looking good for the SOY! x


----------



## poppy666

Will be good if i catch the eggy :happydance: how long do they generally stay faint about? x


----------



## pk2of8

poppy, i get a faint line every time i test opk, but it gradually gets darker for me until O and then goes faint again.


----------



## poppy666

Oh thats good to know cos dh doing my head in today so wont be in the mood tonight or tomorrow if he carrys on :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

nooooooooo, its her recent posts from her profile page!!! most of her recent posts all over bnb are saying evap or anti strip.....https://www.babyandbump.com/member.php?u=77185


----------



## poppy666

Tink forgot to ask are you amending my chart tomorrow when ive got another proper temp same as todays sweetie? Dont want to bug you or anything :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Poppy, I must admit.... I FORGOT :haha: I'll do it now x


----------



## poppy666

Was just thinking do any of you whilst seeing a faint line on OPK wish it was a pregnancy test you was doing? I did today cos the line was so clear :cry: Arghhhhh snap out of it Poppy :shrug:

Talking to myself :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :rofl: Poppy, I must admit.... I FORGOT :haha: I'll do it now x

Nah wasnt worried thought you was waiting for tomorrows ' bad girl forgetting' :rofl: Thanks anyways x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I know I'm a bad girl, its this TWW its frying my brain lol

Ok its done. Didn't want to do anything drastic. Just raised all your temps but today by 0.2 to keep the pattern it was taking but raise them closer to what they would have been if you had cooked the thermometer properly. If all you pre o temps are now much higher, we can raise them a little more, see how the next few days go x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol I know I'm a bad girl, its this TWW its frying my brain lol
> 
> Ok its done. Didn't want to do anything drastic. Just raised all your temps but today by 0.2 to keep the pattern it was taking but raise them closer to what they would have been if you had cooked the thermometer properly. If all you pre o temps are now much higher, we can raise them a little more, see how the next few days go x

Awww thanks what would we do without you :haha:


----------



## eesoja81

Hi, girls!! Wow-I certainly missed a lot yesterday!
Mothercabbage-that cranky chick CLEARLY doesn't know she's messing w/the Ding Dongers! Wrong group to mess with! Nice pos. OPK, btw!
Poppy-Glad you're heading for a pos. OPK-I wasn't going to start testing til this weekend, but perhaps I should start earlier! I just took my last day of soy, and did the 200mg. yesterday and today. 
Tinkerbell-hey, there! Did you say you were feeling better today? FX it's a sign:flower:
PK-sorry 'bout the difficult DH-I kind of tend to go along with however mine is acting @ O time, just to me sure I get the goods, you know? It's so hard sometimes, though, when you just want to stand your ground! Oooh-and thx for our name change! 
Coral-hey, girl! How are you?
Hopes-hope you're feeling better-I usually get that way later in my cycle, too. It's like 2 weeks of constipation! Sucks-I'm sorry :flower:
Hello to everyone else-what's new?


----------



## pk2of8

i read somewhere on a website...of course can't remember where... that if you wake too early or later than you should for your temps that you can adjust by .1 degrees (for F scale...not sure about C) for each half hour, up to 2 hours. if you wake too early, then you adjust your temp up, if you awake too late, then you adjust it down. so for example, i'm doing my temps at 5:30am now (insane i know but i decided to do it b/c on days i have to go to the office, i have to get up that early anyway), so if i woke say at 4:30 and temped, got a reading of 96.7, i could adjust it to 96.9. but if i woke at 6:30 and temped, got a reading of 96.7, i could adjust it to 96.5. 

that make sense?? i think it's because the earlier you wake, it will be lower than it should and vice versa. anyway, i haven't done that yet, but i keep it in mind. like this morning, i woke at 5:30 and temped, but i had also woke at 4:30 and didn't temp. i immediately went back to sleep, so i'm not sure if this morning's temp is totally accurate. but i've noticed for me that my temps seem more stable if i keep it at the same time every morning (regardless of if i wake an hour before or not) than if i just go ahead and temp at the too early wake time. geez...i'm SO rambling again. .... :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah bit hard for me with timing cos i was up near 4ish making a bottle so didnt take temp then took about 8ish... basically i temp between 7-8am :shrug: 

Guess its hard to take same time every morning especially if your up during the early hours to x


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja81 said:


> Hi, girls!! Wow-I certainly missed a lot yesterday!
> Mothercabbage-that cranky chick CLEARLY doesn't know she's messing w/the Ding Dongers! Wrong group to mess with! Nice pos. OPK, btw!
> Poppy-Glad you're heading for a pos. OPK-I wasn't going to start testing til this weekend, but perhaps I should start earlier! I just took my last day of soy, and did the 200mg. yesterday and today.
> Tinkerbell-hey, there! Did you say you were feeling better today? FX it's a sign:flower:
> PK-sorry 'bout the difficult DH-I kind of tend to go along with however mine is acting @ O time, just to me sure I get the goods, you know? It's so hard sometimes, though, when you just want to stand your ground! Oooh-and thx for our name change!
> Coral-hey, girl! How are you?
> Hopes-hope you're feeling better-I usually get that way later in my cycle, too. It's like 2 weeks of constipation! Sucks-I'm sorry :flower:
> Hello to everyone else-what's new?

Good Morning eesoja :hugs:
yes i was thinking about that...what you said about going along with dh at O time just to keep things steady and getting the :spermy: i know it sounds terribly manipulative to think of it that way. :blush: but my dh tends to be moody anyway, and you never know when it's going to hit. i guess i'm extra sensitive right now too. :wacko: all those O hormones plus thinking about how long this is taking and how long we've been trying etc etc. *sigh* i hope so badly that we can just get our bfp, like all the rest of us i know. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> Hi, girls!! Wow-I certainly missed a lot yesterday!
> Mothercabbage-that cranky chick CLEARLY doesn't know she's messing w/the Ding Dongers! Wrong group to mess with! Nice pos. OPK, btw!
> Poppy-Glad you're heading for a pos. OPK-I wasn't going to start testing til this weekend, but perhaps I should start earlier! I just took my last day of soy, and did the 200mg. yesterday and today.
> Tinkerbell-hey, there! Did you say you were feeling better today? FX it's a sign:flower:
> PK-sorry 'bout the difficult DH-I kind of tend to go along with however mine is acting @ O time, just to me sure I get the goods, you know? It's so hard sometimes, though, when you just want to stand your ground! Oooh-and thx for our name change!
> Coral-hey, girl! How are you?
> Hopes-hope you're feeling better-I usually get that way later in my cycle, too. It's like 2 weeks of constipation! Sucks-I'm sorry :flower:
> Hello to everyone else-what's new?


Id start testing early on the Soy for deffo if anything it will only be a few days earlier for me to ov, but better safe than sorry sweetie you dont want to miss it x


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Yeah bit hard for me with timing cos i was up near 4ish making a bottle so didnt take temp then took about 8ish... basically i temp between 7-8am :shrug:
> 
> Guess its hard to take same time every morning especially if your up during the early hours to x

i agree poppy. i don't have to get up (not yet anyway...there's some pma :thumbup:) but i waken several times during the night, every night. so that makes it hard for me to get the "three hours uninterrupted sleep". rarely happens for me. i just dream a LOT and toss and turn a lot during the night. eh well. :dohh: i think i'm figuring out what works for me, and i think as long as i can see a general pattern then it's fine. i'm sure you'll figure it out for you too sweetie :hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

PK-I think they're just different creatures than women-period. It is somewhat manipulative for us to do that, but I think in the long run it's not hurting anything. I think all of us here TTC are in good, healthy relationships. If we weren't, we probably wouldn't be TTC anyway. I think you and I have been TTC for around the same amount of time now (if I remember correctly) and I totally understand how you feel. We don't want it to get to the point of having to go to the OB b/c of not getting preg. for a year, or whatever. ESPECIALLY when we're essentially doing everything right! I guess everything happens for a reason, so our time will come-just hopefully sooner than later!!!!!


----------



## eesoja81

Poppy-yeah, it moved my O day up @ 4-5 days last month, so we'll see! I just want it to be here! Hopefully how busy I've been will make these days go more quickly this time around! Are you liking temping? I'm in the same boat as you-getting up at different times, but usually within an hour, so I don't know if I could commit to it!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Eesoja! Yeah a little better today, and a massive temp rise this morning - that helped my PMA. How are you honey? x


----------



## poppy666

Ok this is my OPK CD8................ This off my phone cos its blurred off my digi camera really need to learn how to use that silly thing x

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/OPKCD8.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mothercabbage

yea looks like somethings brewing poppy, i took one about 230pm and its negative again but my pee was almost clear will hold off drinking and test again later on, bet yours is poitive in a couple of days xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I thought the same as you did earlier Poppy, wouldnt it be great if that was a HPT? *sigh* 

Anyhow, looking good for O soon, although I don't know what yours normally look like, I am one of the few that only get a line a few days before, but i know some women get them all cycle round. Whats normal for you Pops? x


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja81 said:


> PK-I think they're just different creatures than women-period. It is somewhat manipulative for us to do that, but I think in the long run it's not hurting anything. I think all of us here TTC are in good, healthy relationships. If we weren't, we probably wouldn't be TTC anyway. I think you and I have been TTC for around the same amount of time now (if I remember correctly) and I totally understand how you feel. We don't want it to get to the point of having to go to the OB b/c of not getting preg. for a year, or whatever. ESPECIALLY when we're essentially doing everything right! I guess everything happens for a reason, so our time will come-just hopefully sooner than later!!!!!

yes, i think we have been ttc about the same amount of time. i think tink too. i agree with you...men are defo just different creatures. and i'm positive dh and i have a healthy relationship. i don't have any doubts about that. it's so wonderful to have you girls here to talk things through with. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> yea looks like somethings brewing poppy, i took one about 230pm and its negative again but my pee was almost clear will hold off drinking and test again later on, bet yours is poitive in a couple of days xx

Thats diluted cos i had to have a brew lol stuff it, i would of dehydrated myself if i was testing with a HPT :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

oh poppy, i frequently think the same thing! about ANY line :haha: ah well, our time will come. hopefully soon!! i think i'm going to start testing twice a day for opk tho too. i've never gotten a really strong positive. i wonder that i may be missing it. i'll try to post pics this afternoon from today's opk test too girlies. :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol I thought the same as you did earlier Poppy, wouldnt it be great if that was a HPT? *sigh*
> 
> Anyhow, looking good for O soon, although I don't know what yours normally look like, I am one of the few that only get a line a few days before, but i know some women get them all cycle round. Whats normal for you Pops? x

Dont think anythings normal for me im a weirdo :rofl: No last time i used the Clearblue digi ov monitor that gives you a 0 symbol if negative or a smiley face if detected... that month CD10 zero CD11 smiley face :shrug: 1st time using these x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so here is my opk from earlier(2:30pm) my pee was almost clear so ill do another one later too..
 



Attached Files:







opk28oct230pm 001.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well see what the next few days bring

Eesoja and PK, yeah been trying about the same as you two, but I think Mrsamyrach has been trying the longest...... :(

I know I moan about him, but I love my DH to bits, and we have a great relationship. Its healthy to have ups and downs right? they are never serious although they feel it at the time. x


----------



## mothercabbage

i think arguments and rough patches in a relationship are healthy...they show that both people are passionate about the relationship, it may not seeem like it at the time, but you both come out of the argument/rough patch stronger people....xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well said MC x


----------



## mothercabbage

:howdy:


----------



## pk2of8

i agree tink and MC. i think it makes us better persons and better as a couple. helps us understand each other better. i think we all are totally in love with our dh's or (like eesoja said) we wouldn't be ttc. for myself, when i was still with my ex, i was TOTALLY depressed when i found out i was pg with #4. oh it was the worst time for me, but it was b/c our relationship was so bad. and there was NO WAY i ever would have agreed to having another child with him. i thought i never wanted to have another child again after that, but then i met my dh and it all changed. :cloud9: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Me i could just get done for murder when he starts :dohh: 17yrs i must be mad :haha:

Agree with all the above tho :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

ive been with mine for 6 yrs now....i bet ill be done for murder by the time we reach 17 years though! ~:haha: love the daft sod to bits though!.:kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Im still not married to him tho... been there done that with eldest boys dad never again.

BTW Another Soy BFP just gone on the board :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Well see what the next few days bring
> 
> Eesoja and PK, yeah been trying about the same as you two, but I think Mrsamyrach has been trying the longest...... :(
> 
> I know I moan about him, but I love my DH to bits, and we have a great relationship. Its healthy to have ups and downs right? they are never serious although they feel it at the time. x

11 years and my hubby is a ginger twat x


----------



## pk2of8

i think i'm defo trying the soy next month of no bfp this time....


----------



## poppy666

Ive read two now who got their BFPs today so i be using next cycle to if nothing happens this one x


----------



## Hopes314

tink your chart is looking good!

pk, I've heard of the temperature adjustment thing too, about the .1F thing. Never tried it but it makes sense.



So I threw up earlier and felt better after a bit so finally went to sleep. Woke up several hours later and.. sick again, the exact same! Abdominal pain, nausea, bloated/tight feeling. I just feel like I need to throw up all day. How can I be bloated STILL? I haven't eaten in almost 20 hours. bad day. temps still up though.. lol.


----------



## mothercabbage

oooooooooooo soy must be good then, i dont want to try it yet though, too nervous of the side effects, plus i O quite early on anyway, only wanted to try it for the chance of twins!!
good luck though to all who are taking/thinking of taking it! 
i changed my ticker O today!! still gonna test on original af due date though 15th Nov....i think:wacko::haha:


----------



## poppy666

I bet you test earlier :haha: im gonna post every test from 9DPO see what happens, but really need to work this digi out cos its always blurred if i zoom in x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> i agree tink and MC. i think it makes us better persons and better as a couple. helps us understand each other better. i think we all are totally in love with our dh's or (like eesoja said) we wouldn't be ttc. for myself, when i was still with my ex, i was TOTALLY depressed when i found out i was pg with #4. oh it was the worst time for me, but it was b/c our relationship was so bad. and there was NO WAY i ever would have agreed to having another child with him. i thought i never wanted to have another child again after that, but then i met my dh and it all changed. :cloud9: :hugs:

Were two peas in a pod there. MY DH IS THE BEST THING THAT EVER HAPPENED TO ME. Can't wait to give him a baby x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, Oh poor you! thats sounds awful. :hugs: if your talking about me adjusting Poppys temps, its cause she hadn't been leaving the thermometer in long enough. We realized yesterday when discussing how our thermometers worked. x


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hopes, Oh poor you! thats sounds awful. :hugs: if your talking about me adjusting Poppys temps, its cause she hadn't been leaving the thermometer in long enough. We realized yesterday when discussing how our thermometers worked. x

I was talking about when pk said 

"i read somewhere on a website...of course can't remember where... that if you wake too early or later than you should for your temps that you can adjust by .1 degrees (for F scale...not sure about C) for each half hour, up to 2 hours. if you wake too early, then you adjust your temp up, if you awake too late, then you adjust it down. so for example, i'm doing my temps at 5:30am now (insane i know but i decided to do it b/c on days i have to go to the office, i have to get up that early anyway), so if i woke say at 4:30 and temped, got a reading of 96.7, i could adjust it to 96.9. but if i woke at 6:30 and temped, got a reading of 96.7, i could adjust it to 96.5."

..I was just saying I've read that somewhere too.


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> i agree tink and MC. i think it makes us better persons and better as a couple. helps us understand each other better. i think we all are totally in love with our dh's or (like eesoja said) we wouldn't be ttc. for myself, when i was still with my ex, i was TOTALLY depressed when i found out i was pg with #4. oh it was the worst time for me, but it was b/c our relationship was so bad. and there was NO WAY i ever would have agreed to having another child with him. i thought i never wanted to have another child again after that, but then i met my dh and it all changed. :cloud9: :hugs:
> 
> Were two peas in a pod there. MY DH IS THE BEST THING THAT EVER HAPPENED TO ME. Can't wait to give him a baby xClick to expand...

Aww that is just the cutest:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Im :sex: tonight i got some ewcm going on so not wasting it :thumbup: looks like ive got a busy weekend now :happydance: luckily OH is on his way home now till Sunday x


----------



## eesoja81

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey Eesoja! Yeah a little better today, and a massive temp rise this morning - that helped my PMA. How are you honey? x

hey! Sorry I just like fell off the board for a while-I lost track of time & had to pick Mia up! Glad to hear your temp is up!!!!!!!

I'm doing pretty well today-just busy-Preschool Halloween party, making soup new tires on the car, flu shots, then work! Makes the time go by quickly, though!

To top off what we were talking about earlier-It's amazing how you come to a point in your life where you're with the man you want to be with forever, want so badly to have a family and motherhood is all you can think about! I was definitely different before our daughter was born-and especially in the past couple of years that desire for a large family has REALLY kicked in! We're all SO LUCKY to have these wonderful men in our lives, and SO LUCKY to have each other to bitch about them to when they're not so wonderful :winkwink:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> Ive read two now who got their BFPs today so i be using next cycle to if nothing happens this one x

Doesn't it seem like the soy BFP's are popping up left and right? I don't mind at all! Gives me hope!


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Im :sex: tonight i got some ewcm going on so not wasting it :thumbup: looks like ive got a busy weekend now :happydance: luckily OH is on his way home now till Sunday x

poppy set you camera/fone to macro, its a flower symbol...doesnt blur as much, :thumbup:............get busy this weekend, hope you O too, all bases covered for next week then....wow TWW coming up!!! shit that went fast!!:dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> i agree tink and MC. i think it makes us better persons and better as a couple. helps us understand each other better. i think we all are totally in love with our dh's or (like eesoja said) we wouldn't be ttc. for myself, when i was still with my ex, i was TOTALLY depressed when i found out i was pg with #4. oh it was the worst time for me, but it was b/c our relationship was so bad. and there was NO WAY i ever would have agreed to having another child with him. i thought i never wanted to have another child again after that, but then i met my dh and it all changed. :cloud9: :hugs:
> 
> Were two peas in a pod there. MY DH IS THE BEST THING THAT EVER HAPPENED TO ME. Can't wait to give him a baby xClick to expand...

Will this be your dh's first baby tink?


----------



## TTC2308

Good Afternoon Ladies,

:witch: hasn't shown her ugly face yet. I am due today. FX'ed she stays away. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Yes it does or maybe just lucky.... either way fx it happens with us lot :happydance: I got some mild cramps tonight n my cm has changed from dry which is different cos im generally dry for days after af, so OH been told he needs his bits standing to attention tonight :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Im :sex: tonight i got some ewcm going on so not wasting it :thumbup: looks like ive got a busy weekend now :happydance: luckily OH is on his way home now till Sunday x
> 
> poppy set you camera/fone to macro, its a flower symbol...doesnt blur as much, :thumbup:............get busy this weekend, hope you O too, all bases covered for next week then....wow TWW coming up!!! shit that went fast!!:dohh:Click to expand...

I cant see a flower symbol on mine MC? will find instructions online tonight for it ( yep binned them lol) n see what i can do. yeah by next week back into the 2ww :happydance::happydance:

TTC2308 got everything crossed for you sweetie ( barr my legs) :blush: loads of :dust::dust::dust: xx


----------



## TTC2308

Thanks....no signs of her coming either. I am going to try and be strong and not test until Saturday. We will see what happens though.:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja81 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hey Eesoja! Yeah a little better today, and a massive temp rise this morning - that helped my PMA. How are you honey? x
> 
> hey! Sorry I just like fell off the board for a while-I lost track of time & had to pick Mia up! Glad to hear your temp is up!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm doing pretty well today-just busy-Preschool Halloween party, making soup new tires on the car, flu shots, then work! Makes the time go by quickly, though!
> 
> To top off what we were talking about earlier-It's amazing how you come to a point in your life where you're with the man you want to be with forever, want so badly to have a family and motherhood is all you can think about! I was definitely different before our daughter was born-and especially in the past couple of years that desire for a large family has REALLY kicked in! We're all SO LUCKY to have these wonderful men in our lives, and SO LUCKY to have each other to bitch about them to when they're not so wonderful :winkwink:Click to expand...

totally awesome!!! :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

yay! good news ttc!! :happydance::happydance: loads of :dust: to you sweetie!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh TTC, thats great news. Hope af stays away for good! Was wondering how you were? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hopes, Oh poor you! thats sounds awful. :hugs: if your talking about me adjusting Poppys temps, its cause she hadn't been leaving the thermometer in long enough. We realized yesterday when discussing how our thermometers worked. x
> 
> I was talking about when pk said
> 
> "i read somewhere on a website...of course can't remember where... that if you wake too early or later than you should for your temps that you can adjust by .1 degrees (for F scale...not sure about C) for each half hour, up to 2 hours. if you wake too early, then you adjust your temp up, if you awake too late, then you adjust it down. so for example, i'm doing my temps at 5:30am now (insane i know but i decided to do it b/c on days i have to go to the office, i have to get up that early anyway), so if i woke say at 4:30 and temped, got a reading of 96.7, i could adjust it to 96.9. but if i woke at 6:30 and temped, got a reading of 96.7, i could adjust it to 96.5."
> 
> ..I was just saying I've read that somewhere too.Click to expand...

Don't know how i missed this post, I sware I'm going INSANE! lol thanks x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

eesoja81 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hey Eesoja! Yeah a little better today, and a massive temp rise this morning - that helped my PMA. How are you honey? x
> 
> hey! Sorry I just like fell off the board for a while-I lost track of time & had to pick Mia up! Glad to hear your temp is up!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm doing pretty well today-just busy-Preschool Halloween party, making soup new tires on the car, flu shots, then work! Makes the time go by quickly, though!
> 
> To top off what we were talking about earlier-It's amazing how you come to a point in your life where you're with the man you want to be with forever, want so badly to have a family and motherhood is all you can think about! I was definitely different before our daughter was born-and especially in the past couple of years that desire for a large family has REALLY kicked in! We're all SO LUCKY to have these wonderful men in our lives, and SO LUCKY to have each other to bitch about them to when they're not so wonderful :winkwink:Click to expand...

So very very well said Eesoja! x


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> Thanks....no signs of her coming either. I am going to try and be strong and not test until Saturday. We will see what happens though.:haha:

Got some will power there if you can wait till Saturday, i know i wouldnt be able to lol xx


----------



## eesoja81

Fx, ttc!!!


----------



## eesoja81

Ok, I'm off, AGAIN! Got to hop in the shower before work.

Have a wonderful night everyone, and will hopefully be able to say hello tomorrow-you're all in my thoughts:flower:

:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hugs: eesoja! see you soon x


----------



## poppy666

See you tomorrow hopefully eesoja:kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

just tested again....i knew that test earlier was done with weak urine so not accurate, its still +....new pics below....
 



Attached Files:







pm opk 002.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5









pm opk 001.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

enjoy ;) get :sex: x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> just tested again....i knew that test earlier was done with weak urine so not accurate, its still +....new pics below....

What a difference in shade with diluted pee.... do mine around 9ish x


----------



## TTC2308

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oooh TTC, thats great news. Hope af stays away for good! Was wondering how you were? x

I am wonderful so far since the witch hasn't shown up. It may be different in a couple of days though if she does come :growlmad:

LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS OF :dust::dust: TO ME AND MT FELLOW DING DONGERS!!!!


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks....no signs of her coming either. I am going to try and be strong and not test until Saturday. We will see what happens though.:haha:
> 
> Got some will power there if you can wait till Saturday, i know i wouldnt be able to lol xxClick to expand...

I did only say TRY and wait.......:haha:


----------



## TTC2308

mothercabbage said:


> just tested again....i knew that test earlier was done with weak urine so not accurate, its still +....new pics below....

MC is DH home? If so what are you doing on here? GO :sex: :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

just goes to show that you gotta hold it a while to get accurate results, plus let it sit for 20mins, to get to room temp....well thats what it said i had to do....i dont think OH is going to be willing tonight though, he's just gone back to work today after 20 days off, i bet he is fecked!!! he's due in in a min so im gonna go put the kettle on,ill update you on what he says when i tell him i havent O yet, we've been at it from CD9 and once on CD6 too, with connor not sleeping very well we are both pooped....so i know he's gonna say "not tonight!"


----------



## poppy666

Ok catch you later MC, my oh just walked through the door just shown him my stick n said 'party time' lol oerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :haha:


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> Ok catch you later MC, my oh just walked through the door just shown him my stick n said 'party time' lol oerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :haha:

HAVE LOADS OF FUN!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

Ok girls, I'm posting this from my phone b/c I took the piccy with it and easier that way. I hope this works. MC I've never heard that about waiting 20 minutes to use the pee sample before doing the opk to get it to room temp. ??? :shrug: really???

Ok in the pic, my cd8 is on top, cd9 in the middle and today (cd10) on the bottom. I'm a little worried b/c today's looks weaker to me than yesterday's and it should be getting stronger. So I hope I haven't missed my O by accident. I'll start today testing at night as well. What's a good time for testing at night girls? 8 or 9p? Hard to hold liquids for 3 hrs before that time. Will be straight through dinner time. Damn. Eh well. Trying it anyway...

Damnit it won't let me add a pic, so back to my laptop I go. Will have it up in a few...


----------



## poppy666

Oh hurry hurry PK :haha: im gonna test at 2pm n 9pm everyday now :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

ok girlies, here it is. the older ones look very yellowy b/c of my prenatals...they turn my pee VERY yellow. BRIGHT yellow. sorry TMI :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00108-20101028-1422.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poppy666

Middle one looks darkest sweetie x

Edited, but none as dark as control line tho dont you think?


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Middle one looks darkest sweetie x
> 
> Edited, but none as dark as control line tho dont you think?

yes that was my thoughts too. but since today's looks lighter, i'm afraid i've missed it already. i've never gotten a VERY dark line. usually only "as dark as" the control line. you're right tho, none of those are even that dark. i just hope b/c i didn't test twice/day that i didn't miss it. :wacko: good grief it's all so complicated!!!! and i had a temp rise this morning too. so i guess we'll see if ff confirms it over the next couple of days. :dohh: now, poppy, go enjoy your hankypanky time! :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Im sure you havnt missed it PK they're pretty light those, bet you get a darker one :kiss: oh having a bath so plenty of time, will let him beg for it later :haha: i be doing the begging when i ov :blush:


----------



## pk2of8

yeah they are all pretty light still. i hate that about the begging at O time ... i think they do it to us on purpose. last month, dh actually told me that he doesn't want me to initiate b/c he's a man and likes to get :sex: when HE wants it. of course that didn't go over too well with me, and i haven't stopped asking for it and i won't stop either. we'll just have to see how things go over the next few days... :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK, not sure honey, echo your thoughts. Will keep an eye on your chart to see what it does. You BD'd yesterday which could have been O day anyway looking at your chart so dont panic! Was your urine more dilute? you saw what happened with MC's test tonight. x


----------



## pk2of8

hey tink...urine defo was not diluted at all. i never drink anything or pee for 3 hours before opk test time... :shrug:


----------



## China girl

Hey ladies, 

Is it too late for me to start using OPK's???


----------



## poppy666

Im on same cycle as you China Girl and i started using OPKs today xx


----------



## pk2of8

i would say definitely not china girl :hugs: some of us started them a little early this month, but if you don't normally O til cd 14 or later, then you can start using them and should catch your O just fine :thumbup:


----------



## China girl

I'm being told my ovulation day is cd15.
But my fertile days are from cd11-cd16


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooh changed my avatar, this was painted on a pregnant belie by my friend. I put it up in hope of my halloween BFP :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah think you should be fine China! x


----------



## poppy666

China girl if i was you id use OPKs cos your not garanteed to ov the same day every month and i was sure i going to ov CD14 other month but i ov'd a day earlier ( only found that our using the Clearblue digi ov monitor) xx

But thats just my opinion lol x


----------



## pk2of8

i agree with tink, china girl. that sounds about right! :hugs:

tink, wow that is amazing! usually, i don't like things like that...they kinda gross me out, but that's a really good one!! maybe this is your month sweetie!!! :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Ooooooh changed my avatar, this was painted on a pregnant belie by my friend. I put it up in hope of my halloween BFP :haha:

Loving it Tink fx for that halloween BFP :happydance:


----------



## China girl

I think your right. I get paid tomorrow and was going to buy some them, just wanted to make sure it wasn't too late. So, I need to test twice a day or is that what you poas addicts do..lol....Once I figure out which brand I will read the box..lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

She's very cleaver :) Its great isn't it? when i saw the pic I just HAD to make it my avatar.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi everybody!
Well im on cd 7 now so tomorrow SMEP begins :)
There has been so much activity since i was last on, it's gona take me a while to catch up lol
Fingers crossed for all u ladies x


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> I think your right. I get paid tomorrow and was going to buy some them, just wanted to make sure it wasn't too late. So, I need to test twice a day or is that what you poas addicts do..lol....Once I figure out which brand I will read the box..lol

I def don't think its too late to start OPKing! This cycle I just randomly did one and it happened to be positive at what I actually thought was the end of my cycle, so you really NEVER know when you are actually going to O! If you just do them once a day in the eveningish and make sure its NOT diluted urine, you should be able to see changes and have an idea of when you are going to O. If you absolutely want a positive, you might have to do 2 a day. I know you live in the US, right? Do you have a Dollar General near you? I got the Dollar General brand OPKs, 5 for 6$, and I got a super dark positive, and also a very clear negative the next day. I thought they were really easy to use. So if you can find something like that go for it!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well goodnight Ding Dongs, I gotta get my beauty sleep. Roll on halloween! :dust: to those :sex: :wave: x


----------



## pk2of8

thanks tink and g'night sweetie! :dust: dreams to you too hun!


----------



## poppy666

Night Tink sleep well :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all:wave:..OH said he's willing until AF/:bfp: shows up...does he realise how many days of :sex: that is!!! hahahahahahaim just nipping on to see who's saying what...


----------



## poppy666

You gonna be walking like john wayne :haha: 

Well im biting my lips atm so i get it tonight, he moaning about everything n anything so im just nodding my head agreeing so i get the goods............. ( normally id just tell him to stop it) grrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

I swear just wait till 2ww when he wants it gonna tell him to feck off im tired :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

well facebook is shit!(i need to add you poppy!!!) i cba with that anymore, im off for a quickie, then to lay with pillow unda bum n go to sleep...hope korbens better for ya tonight poppy...conz is onna be awful i can just feel it.....xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Well he's just woke up for his feed ( early grrrrrrrrr) so im not holding much hope of him sleeping through tonight either, dunno why he waking every night lately.

Yep im off soon too, can add me on fb just dont mention ttc im not too open on their about my personal life lmao well unless someone pisses me off :haha: will inbox you my name... Hope you get a better night with Connor x


----------



## pk2of8

aw night poppy and MC. hope you both get some good :sex: and good SLEEP after!! :haha: talk to u both tmw!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

Blah. you are all sleeping. and I am up facebooking and vomiting.:wohoo:


----------



## loveybear1

sssoja81, thanks for your comment, it made me feel a bit better about it all. I have been trying to stay busy so I won't think much about it. I am 4 days from AF now. The only symptoms I have are fatigue and VERY sore breasts. Of course that could be AF coming....I will see soon. :) Thanks for the answer, I really appreciate it!!! Baby dust to you and I will pray for you.


----------



## KristyHart

Morning all

How is everbody? ANy news?

Just nipped on quick as I have to get ready for work :dohh:

Roll on 5pm when I finish for the weekend :happydance:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MORNING DING DONGS! hows my team today? my temp is exactly what is was yesterday, miles higher than my after O temps. Could still be that i've had a cold but the day i was really bad i had a low temp, and since i've felt better they have soared? I am hoping upon hope.......please don't come crashing down!

Hopes, awwwwww still sick?!?! oh hun, soooooooo hoping its a pregnancy symptom. Are you still testing on Halloween?

Everybody else, hope to catch you all today. Hope your all ok! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Kristy! Roll on 5pm!!!!! this might be your BFP weekend!!!!

BUT I fear it is going to be a LLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNGGG weekend lol Hows those temps and symptoms? x


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies,

I'm such a div, I totally forgot to temp this morning so i just did it now and knocked 0.2 off, is that right tink?? oh well, hope I didn't O yet! Used conceive plus last night for the first time, no probs a tad messy butnot sure how much to use ?

Cab you can add me on fb too but like poppy said no ttc talk as no one knows I'm ttc only 2 of my best friends:winkwink::-$:-$
pop u too hun add me :D and anyone else lets all be fb friends :haha:

Tink are u testing again? :test:

gotta go clean my dads house today I go there every 2 weeks to have a good clean as he works a lot and cant keep up, plus he pays me :winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

Wahoo hope Kristy and tink get their BFP very soon!!

Tink your temps look very very good hun I have a good feeling about this!!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup I have dipped an IC. Thought I could see something......lol pics on their way!


----------



## coral11680

wooooooooooooo lets see!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: for pics!!!!!!
@coral, ill pm ya.....
my face book is full of people that dont need to know my buisness so please keep TTC and BNB to inboxes and chat girlys! :hugs::friends::kiss:
tink i sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo get a feeling your preggo! cant wait to examine tests!!!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_0779.jpg

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_0779-1.jpg

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_0779-1-1.jpg

Now before you go all over excited, the pics were taken at 30 mins. The line was there before but not quite as prominent lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh I sooooooo hope this is the beginning..........


----------



## mothercabbage

deffo something there! im looking for colour though.......*squinting* hope this is the start of :bfp:..........gonna go squint again! xx


----------



## coral11680

yes def see a line but not sure if any colour yet, still i never get any line on those cheapies so very promising!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

on the 1st pic i think i see colour!! is your ticker right 9dpo? xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know.......it COULD be an evap. So I'm gonna see what the next few days bring. IRL it has a tiny hint of colour


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes 9DPO x


----------



## coral11680

I think there is a hint of pink Tink what about in person??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I'm gonna go look at it again :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl:

Cab, please ignore my drunken photos! on fb:drunk: so embarassing:blush:

u need more pics on there you only have a few, i love nosing through other peoples photos!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I don't know now its dried. grrrrr lol Oh well, see what happens tomorrow!


----------



## mothercabbage

@tink :rofl: i wanna poas! it does look good tink!! if that fecking evap queen comes on our thread your gonna have to tell me as ive got her and her guard dog on my ignore list!:ignore: 
@coral im stalking your pics on facebook!!!:haha: ill have to put some on mine i only have a few....will do it later! 
@poppy.......hope korben was good last night! conz was ok, woke twice...fecking fireworks..arrrrrgggggggggghh.xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:coral i was writing the last post as you wrote yours, both stalking facebook photos!!! xx
@tink FXFXFXFXFXFXFXFX :dust::dust:


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> :haha:coral i was writing the last post as you wrote yours, both stalking facebook photos!!! xx
> @tink FXFXFXFXFXFXFXFX :dust::dust:

:rofl: you'll be there all day looking through mine!:haha:


----------



## coral11680

I'm off to have a shower and get my arse in gear!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ffs...how many pics!!!!! i thought your 1st name was coral!!!! lol...i like that name....why you pick that for BnB?? xx


----------



## coral11680

Coral is my middle name:winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

ah!!!!!!!!!!! i see xx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_0779.jpg
> 
> https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_0779-1.jpg
> 
> https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_0779-1-1.jpg
> 
> Now before you go all over excited, the pics were taken at 30 mins. The line was there before but not quite as prominent lol

hey tink, i see a hint of something ther hun fxd for u sweety xxxx thats how mine 1st started. Hugs and baby dust hun xxxxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks guys, although I'm keeping an open mind lol If its BFP its gonna get darker so we shall see. Think I'm gonna go get me some Superdrug tests lol anyone know if they are still BOGOF? x


----------



## phoebe

i'm not sure tink, i think that deal is over now, but dont fully quote me on that. have a quick look on line hun. but that is honestly how my positive came about. it was only when i got some frer that i was fully convinced. good luck hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Woooohoooooooooooooo TINK TINK i see a very faint line :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: get pissssssssssssing :haha: for you, kirsty & all of us :dust::dust::dust:

Gonna be a good weekend for some i can feel it :hugs:

Morning everyone :flower: geez im all excited now lol... took my temp Tink correctly again :blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww thnaks Poppy, I'm so hoping its the start of the celebrations. I am just skeptical cause although I could see something in the time limit, it was only really visible after. So could be an evap. It did seem to have a hint of pink to it though, and i don't usually see evaps on them IC's. I'm gonna go get some superdrug tests later for an evening test lol What am I like?!? lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww temps looking good pops!

Saving my FRER for Sunday with Kristy and Mommyv :) x


----------



## poppy666

Yes get yourself to superdrug n piss away tonight lol :haha:

I gotta a feeling tonight's gonna be a good night :rofl: Thats a song :haha: oh eck i need to go get sorted for shopping, see you all later :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,
I took another test this am and another bfn. I feel so confused because my temps r up again this am I thought that they were going to go down because I just had that feeling this am but no so that's why I decided to test and another bfn. I wish I could just put down the tests and wait until af is late. If I'm not pg this cycle then I'm going to have to buy some ic's otherwise we're going to go broke. Tink, Hopes and any of you other ladies familiar with charting if you could just take a peek at my chart and tell me what you think I would appreciate it.

Tink that really looks like a line on those tests. I hope that this is it for u. I'm going to try to wait until Sunday to test again that is when my af will be one day late. Fx'd


----------



## MommyV

whoa ladies I originall wrote another bfp in my previous post I only wish but unfortunately it was another neg sorry


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Mommy V, your chart looks great. To me it looks like a pregnant chart! 

It does sometimes take a long while for HCG to build up, even if you have an early BFP before. What test have you got for Sunday? I'm gonna use a FRER then. And not before lol Awww :hugs: FX for a BFP very soon for you MommyV xxxxx


----------



## China girl

Good morning ladies....


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> I think your right. I get paid tomorrow and was going to buy some them, just wanted to make sure it wasn't too late. So, I need to test twice a day or is that what you poas addicts do..lol....Once I figure out which brand I will read the box..lol
> 
> I def don't think its too late to start OPKing! This cycle I just randomly did one and it happened to be positive at what I actually thought was the end of my cycle, so you really NEVER know when you are actually going to O! If you just do them once a day in the eveningish and make sure its NOT diluted urine, you should be able to see changes and have an idea of when you are going to O. If you absolutely want a positive, you might have to do 2 a day. I know you live in the US, right? Do you have a Dollar General near you? I got the Dollar General brand OPKs, 5 for 6$, and I got a super dark positive, and also a very clear negative the next day. I thought they were really easy to use. So if you can find something like that go for it!Click to expand...

I do have a DG near me!!!!...thanks Hope!!!


----------



## MommyV

Tink I've only got a dollar tree test left because I've taken all my frer. Now I feel not too sure about the frer but I guess it could be because I feel so pg and they haven't given me a hint of a line. I am definately going to wait until Sunday and hopefully if I'm not pg then by Sunday I will get a temp drop and af and if I am pg I will get a pos test. Tink is it possible to be preg have higher than norm temps feel preg and still get a test that is completely neg. I can't remember with my son if I tested at 10 or 12dpo and the test was stark white then tested again at 14dpo and had a faint line but got a pos @ 12dpo with my dd so I guess when u get a pos can be different each time even for the same person.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah, I guess temps can vary for different reasons, so yes possible to have a very pregnant looking chart and not be. But to be honest, with the symptoms and a chart like that I think you have a good chance. On Fertility friend you can look in the chart gallery at charts. You can limit the search to just pregnant charts of vice versa. Most have a temp rise like ours, but some look very not pregnant and the lady gets a positive test. Basing it on my experience in looking at them, I would say your chances of being pregnant are good, but nothing is ever certain is it :hugs: The same with me, mine are higher than ever charting, but I might not be pregnant. This mornings test could well have been an evap :(

I just sooooooooo hope we get some great news this weekend, I'm rooting for ya hun :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PS... and some women have much more luck with Dollar store tests than FRER's, should be fine! x


----------



## KristyHart

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey Kristy! Roll on 5pm!!!!! this might be your BFP weekend!!!!
> 
> BUT I fear it is going to be a LLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNGGG weekend lol Hows those temps and symptoms? x

Heya

No point relying on my temp as its all over the place due to diff times :dohh:

Symptoms, have had a few sharp tummy pains. Achey booooooobs and burps. Thats it :shrug:

YOu?


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon all:wave: hows everyone, sorry for the :bfn: mommy, still early days though.so fxd.....anyway going to poas and ill post pics in a while xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OMG OMG OMG I just got another line on this afternoons superdrug test after 3 mins. Piccys coming.


----------



## babydream

Helllloooo Ding Dongs :hi:, hope everyone is okay, you deff entertain me you nutters. All looks good for some of you for this weekend, fx for your :bfp:!! 

MC, i use the same opk and yes, it says to wait 20mins to get it to room temp. Shag away, you're fertile! 

Hopes, i'm sorry you're still ill but lets hope it's a preggo sign. :happydance:
MommyV sorry for bfn but keep the PMA (now i know what it means i like using it).
Tink, kristy looking good too, cant' wait till sunday.
Poppy you need to shag, so OH needs to be spoilt for a few days, then let him beg!
Coral, stocking all the hpt and opk???? You are torturing yourself hun!!! It's like an alcoholic working in a bar. 

Hope everyone else is okay, where is Damita??? wondering how she is...

I'm on cd5. When i mentioned to OH on cd3 that i want a test-free month and :sex: as we feel like it, he jumped on me. I have a feeling he'll want to :sex: a lot this month. 

Girls, i invited a friend of mine i met on another site. She's been ttc for a while, af got her today and she's very upset. I hope you don't mind, need to keep her PMA. I thought this thread would be good for her, we have such a laugh. Hope she comes on. 

Love ya all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :dust:


----------



## babydream

OMG Tink, piccy pls!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_0783.jpg

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_0782.jpg

That was at 3 mins. Please ignore black scratch to left of the line, i cracked open the test in a frenzy with a black hair clip and some of the paint scratched off lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Now at 12 mins, its a bloody full BFP............OMG.


----------



## babydream

That is a deffo faint line tink, wooohoooooooo :happydance: tink is preggo tink is preggo... :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_0783-1.jpg

Inverted


----------



## babyhopes2010

:bfp: :yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I wont celebrate yet.....

I want a GREAT BIG FAT POSITIVE before I do that.....but

:happydance: lol x


----------



## babydream

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin: tink is preggo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I just threw up with all the excitement!!!!!!!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

lol ok celebration over......I need to calm down........I need to think ratioanally......

OMG Babydream I think I'm preggo............. ARRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks babyhopes! I got everything crossed it is..... :hugs: Hope its catching on you lovely Ding Dongs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Did you call OH??? Have you calculated EDD?? Did you chose a name yet??? I'm sooooooooo excited tink, i'm gonna throw up tooo in a minute :yipee::dance::headspin::yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm not sure 12 or 13th July I think FF said. And I dunno, I might wait till i get 1 more stronger test before I tell DH.........I'm in shock!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh Feck it i'm gonna run up to his work with it now :rofl: Back soon xxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Go tink go, hurry up wohooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## babydream

I wanted a July baby so so much, i'm so jealous!! Tink is preggo tink is preggo!!!!


----------



## MommyV

Wow Tink that is awesome. It really looks like a pretty good line for 9dpo to me. I think that u r really pg! :happydance::happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:

Also I was looking at pee on a stick .com and it said that the frer are 25miu and same for the dollar tree tests with my other two I was using the cheapie dip in a cup tests from early pregnancy test .com I don't know if those are maybe more sensitive than the frer but also every pg is different idk waiting until Sun to test we'll see then


----------



## MommyV

I know babydream a July baby would be nice. In the States we celebrate our independence day July 4th and if I am pg due date would be July 9th and I usually deliver about 5 days early how cool to have an independence day baby but with the way it's going for me with the testing it's not looking too good for that right now.


----------



## poppy666

*TIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK IS UP THE DUFF *​
:happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::bfp::bfp::bfp::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I better get caught this cycle i want a July baby tooooooooooooooooooo :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Aw MommyV that'd be so cool! My b'day is 14th and OH's 16th July, i just wanted a baby close to our b'days. oh well, i just want a baby...


----------



## mothercabbage

omfg!!!!! :bfp::bfp::yipee::yipee::wohoo::happydance: :bfp::bfp::yipee::yipee::wohoo::happydance: :bfp::bfp::yipee::yipee::wohoo::happydance: :bfp::bfp::yipee::yipee::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## MommyV

well babydreams depending on how long your cycle is u may still be able to have an end of july baby. I have 2 summer babies and I love it but would like to have one earlier in the summer so that they are a little bigger before it starts getting cold.


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so while tink is thrusting her test at her OH, ill post this afternoons opk...pee was quite dark so im thinking i O today!!:yipee: got the goods last night too, next 2 nights now then its to the waiting!!
1st pic is the test instructions and 2nd pic is my opk progression so far, this afternoons test is last...
 



Attached Files:







opk29oct3pm 002.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1









opk29oct3pm 001.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babydream

This is the one i use too MC, looks like it's still shagging time for you!!! Get ready for tonight!!! I hope you'll follow tink in a couple of weeks xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Looking good MC :thumbup: you just reminded me i need to go poas :haha: be right back x


----------



## mothercabbage

we've been at it since CD9 and once on CD6!!! im foooked! 
@poppy- yes!!! go piss on that stick!!!! i want pics!! lol
i think this thread is on a roll!!!!...:dust::dust:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I'm not sure 12 or 13th July I think FF said. And I dunno, I might wait till i get 1 more stronger test before I tell DH.........I'm in shock!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS TINK WAHOO!!!!!!!!!! XXXXX I AM DUE 2ND JULY
heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> ok so while tink is thrusting her test at her OH, ill post this afternoons opk...pee was quite dark so im thinking i O today!!:yipee: got the goods last night too, next 2 nights now then its to the waiting!!
> 1st pic is the test instructions and 2nd pic is my opk progression so far, this afternoons test is last...

good luck mc xxxxxx

:dust::dust::hug::dust::dust:


----------



## TTC2308

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh Feck it i'm gonna run up to his work with it now :rofl: Back soon xxxxxxx

:happydance::happydance::yipee::dance::headspin:CONGRATULATIONS TINK:happydance::happydance::yipee::dance::headspin:


----------



## TTC2308

Hi Girls,

:witch: still hasnt shown up yet. :happydance::happydance: I will test tomorrow morning and see what happens FX'ed.

MC - looks good for you. Wouldn't it be nice if we could all move over to a First Trimester thread together. A Ding Dong Trimester thread of course :haha::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yeah!!!! ding dongs gate crash 1st tri............:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

TTC2308 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> :witch: still hasnt shown up yet. :happydance::happydance: I will test tomorrow morning and see what happens FX'ed.
> 
> MC - looks good for you. Wouldn't it be nice if we could all move over to a First Trimester thread together. A Ding Dong Trimester thread of course :haha::haha:

FX for testing tomorrow!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

TTC2308 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> :witch: still hasnt shown up yet. :happydance::happydance: I will test tomorrow morning and see what happens FX'ed.
> 
> MC - looks good for you. Wouldn't it be nice if we could all move over to a First Trimester thread together. A Ding Dong Trimester thread of course :haha::haha:

good luck ttc xxxxx and i am loving the ding dongs invade 1st tri. thet're not as friendly as u guys, hence my lurking still :haha::haha: xxxxx


----------



## babydream

I like the idea of gatecrashing... i'm far behind you guys but you go get them!!!!! 

Good luck TTC fx for tomorrow!

Pheebs, how are you? 2nd July???? awesome!!!


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 loads of :dust::dust: for you sweetie, keeping everything crossed barr my legs i need them well n truely open :rofl:

Ok my OPK test for today same as yesterday faint so still waiting :happydance:

Top one CD8
Bottom CD9


[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image011.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## babydream

still early pops, give it a few days, it would be lovely if this was a hpt though!!!!


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> I like the idea of gatecrashing... i'm far behind you guys but you go get them!!!!!
> 
> Good luck TTC fx for tomorrow!
> 
> Pheebs, how are you? 2nd July???? awesome!!!

hi baby, i am fine thanks hun, got my 1st diabetic midwife app next wk. so that'll be good. still feeling odd on and off and this bally cold is still lurking boo. how are u hun? have things improved for u?? i know u were a bit fed up the other day and i have been worrying about u xxxx:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i know babydream i think that everytime i see the line appear :cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey guys, well I'm back lol DH is still in shock too, but there was no mistaking the test when he saw it , lets just say it was twice as dark as the pics on here. We trying to remain calm.............

Ok so I'll be daily testing till its so Big and Fat that I finally bloody believe it for real.

I love you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Me and DH R gonna get take away to celebrate :) x


----------



## phoebe

awwww poppy ur moment come hun fxd for u xxxxx:hugs::flower::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo Tinky you gotta poas tomoz too :rofl::rofl:

Ok im calm now :dohh:

EDITED Tink i just re read your testing daily lol i got too excited x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:dust: dust: :dust: On all my lovely DingDongers xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, of course I'll POAS tomorrow lol I plan to carry on till I've used up all my tests lol theres erm.......a 'few' left :rofl: x


----------



## phoebe

QUOTE=Tinkerbellxxx;7509423]Hey guys, well I'm back lol DH is still in shock too, but there was no mistaking the test when he saw it , lets just say it was twice as dark as the pics on here. We trying to remain calm.............

Ok so I'll be daily testing till its so Big and Fat that I finally bloody believe it for real.

I love you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Me and DH R gonna get take away to celebrate :) x[/QUOTE]

CONGRATS TINK XXXXX SO HAPPY FOR U BOTH :yipee::yipee: XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mothercabbage

yey for poas daily!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee: ok off to cook tea/fix dinner!! :dust: and catch ya'll laters! xxxxxxx
congrats again tink :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## babydream

so happy for you both tink, i'd love to catch a bit of dust you sent in your post. 

Pheobe, i'm a bit better hun, thanks, i think one of the problems is sorted now, lot more to still deal with but i take it slowly. All these poas addicts here make me think maybe i should poas too for ov. But nononononononononono, i'll take it easy this month. App with midwife is exciting, sorry you've still got the cold, hope it'll pass soon. 

Enjoy your take away tink, i'm dying for a greasy burger, i think tomorrow i'll make OH take me out xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww :hugs: babydream, I'm sorry I hyjacked the thread, I'm glad one of the probs seems to be working out. :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks Phoebe :hugs: means a lot xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTC SO HOPE YOU GET YOUR BFP SOON!!!!!! :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTC2308

Thanks, I hope so too!!!! Super excited for you!!!


----------



## phoebe

thanks baby xx i'll be fighting fit soon. glad things are slowly improving for u hun. fxd on ur other issues and i like the idea of u getting ur dh to take u out tomm. big hugs lovely xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Thanks Phoebe :hugs: means a lot xxxxx

no worrie sweety, just so happy for u. we can be bump buddies now hehehe:hugs: xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Phoebe :hugs: means a lot xxxxx
> 
> no worrie sweety, just so happy for u. we can be bump buddies now hehehe:hugs: xxxClick to expand...

That will be fantastic honey xxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awww :hugs: babydream, I'm sorry I hyjacked the thread, I'm glad one of the probs seems to be working out. :hugs: x

Don't be silly Tink, i'm over the moon for you hun, you made my day actually so thanks for getting preggo!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Im gonna go to the chippy need food :haha: Tink CONGRATULATIONS sweetie :hug:

Dont be disappearing for a long time i need to know my charts correct :haha: enjoy your take away too...

See you all in a bit x :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Awww :hugs: babydream, I'm sorry I hyjacked the thread, I'm glad one of the probs seems to be working out. :hugs: x
> 
> Don't be silly Tink, i'm over the moon for you hun, you made my day actually so thanks for getting preggo!!!!!Click to expand...

:hugs: I really hope things get better for you soon hun, It was great to have you here to celebrate with me! x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Phoebe :hugs: means a lot xxxxx
> 
> no worrie sweety, just so happy for u. we can be bump buddies now hehehe:hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> That will be fantastic honey xxxxxxxClick to expand...

yay yay :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh I'll be staying put as long as you can have me......I'm not walking out on my Ding Dongs. I want to see you all get your BFP :hugs: 

See ay later pops! xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and by the way, the superdrug tests are 4 for £8. Highly recommend them lol


----------



## KristyHart

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## KristyHart

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO


Oh my god hun I am so pleased for you. Cant believe you tested without me but I will let you off wooo wwwoooop

What symptoms you got?!?!? Tell me tell me


AHhh I so hoppe I am too and we can be bump buddies


xxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i have the superdrugs test on standby!:haha:
DD staying at her grandma's tonight so only DS to sort out for bed tonight, i can tell he wants an early night:winkwink: so i can spend a quiet evening with OH...whats everyone else doing tonight?? xx


----------



## KristyHart

I may go get some Superdrug ones tomorrow :thumbup:

Tonight I think we gonna get a takeaway and veg out :happydance:

I soooooooo want a BFP :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Kristy hun, I'm sorry, guilty as charged lol I couldn't stay away from them! Forgive me!!!!!!!

I'm gonna make the stork give you a BFP on Sunday ok? lol

Ooooh defo get them, super sensitive and cheep!. I'm still testing on Sunday with you :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Im doing something different >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> shagging :rofl::rofl:

My eldest back for weekend from Army so spend an hour with him before he goes to his girlfriends, watch soaps, put little one to bed then chillax on fb n here till bedtime x


----------



## KristyHart

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Kristy hun, I'm sorry, guilty as charged lol I couldn't stay away from them! Forgive me!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna make the stork give you a BFP on Sunday ok? lol
> 
> Ooooh defo get them, super sensitive and cheep!. I'm still testing on Sunday with you :hugs: x


:hugs:

So if im gonna go get some from superdrug, does that mean I can do the frer now that burning a hole in my drawer :dohh:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all how is everyone?? I think I have worked out that the witch is due between 8-10th Nov. I don't do testing or temps so any clues when o is it about have of cycle??

Really want to get BFP before Dec if not Mckenzie may have to share birthday month lol (sep) If not will try again properly in January.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sounds good to me MC.

So far, not many symptoms Kristy, peeing loads today. Feel hot and a bit dizzy. Still creamy CM.


----------



## KristyHart

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Sounds good to me MC.
> 
> So far, not many symptoms Kristy, peeing loads today. Feel hot and a bit dizzy. Still creamy CM.


Ooooh I have 3 of them symptoms so FX im with ya :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh Kristy, do it, do it lol 

Ok sensible head on.....wait for FMU your almost there! Or, go to superdrug tomorrow, hold your pee, then do one when you get home.......

I'm a terrable influence arent i? lol

Pops have good :sex: and GET :spermy: ;)


----------



## KristyHart

ok ok I will wait till morning :dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

TINK!!!
AHHHHH!
:happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

The superdrug ones at 10miu, FRERs are 12.5 BTW x


----------



## KristyHart

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> The superdrug ones at 10miu, FRERs are 12.5 BTW x

OK thanks. I will do the FRER tomorrow and then get some superdrug ones for the following days :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes!!!!!!! Hey!!!!!!! Thanks honey, although I'm still not believing it until i get some great big fat lines lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll be looking out for you in the morning the Kristy. GOT EVERYTHING CROSSED! I think TTC is testing in the morning and Mommyv might I dunno. 

Hopes you still on for a test on Sunday? How are you feeling honey? x


----------



## Hopes314

i would be the same I'm always so skeptical. I think I'm still going to test sunday. But I'll only be 9dpo soooo idk. I don't want to be disappointed. My temps are still looking ok. Still sick today but NOTHING like yesterday, that was just miserable. A little bit of cramping.. that makes me nervous for AF. Sore bbs as usual. dono.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello Sleeping bubs! Great to see you here again, how are you? x

Hopes, glad its eased off. That chart of yours is looking great! x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Im doing something different >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> shagging :rofl::rofl:
> 
> My eldest back for weekend from Army so spend an hour with him before he goes to his girlfriends, watch soaps, put little one to bed then chillax on fb n here till bedtime x

i can stalk you on both now!!!:rofl: there will be no excape now poppy!!!!:wacko::wacko::haha:
you must be proud of your son being in the army!!! i know i would be....:thumbup:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey tinkerbell I ok thanks Mckenzie is climbing all over me cos he is tired cos only had an hour nap again. but waiting for his daddy to get home from wk! he has decided he wants water from a bottle again cos his little friend was so he wouldn't drink anything from his cup so had to find a bottle in the drawer to put his cup spout on now drinking loads little monkey!! 

Got a cold at moment and peeing constanly lol (bit too early for anything yet lol) But secretly hoping lol


----------



## poppy666

Ya fecking nutter :rofl: just pop into kitchen, come back n loads of notifications on fb from you pmsl :haha:

Vice versa can stalk you now lol. Yeah Rhys loves the Army but he's just got engaged to someone im helping him find a ring for her tomorrow, think he wants to come out of army next year x


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: i told ya i was gonna stalk your pics!!!! :haha:
so...anyways...ive done my 2nd opk today....i know i said 8-9pm but i had an urge!:blush: so here is the progression pic, oh laughs at me when im taping my pissy stix to a bit of paper lol.....and connor wanted to say hi ding dongs, so here he is about 5 mins ago, falling asleep on sofa with his digger by his side lol ....:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







new 002.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 7









new 001.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Sleeping bubs, well if your dont temp or OPK you could have ovulated early! I came down with a cold at 5DPO :) FX for you! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww look at Connor, what this? FB friends? why did i not get an invite? *hump*

When did they get engaged Poppy? Awwww thats gonna be emotional.....is it going to be a surprise to his fiance? x


----------



## Hopes314

i as well feel left out of the facebook parties:blush:


----------



## poppy666

@MC do you not think tonights OPK looks darker than this afternoons? Connor is soooooo cute, still amazed how much your DD looks like you tho x

Tink your welcome on my fb anytime just inbox your name and i'll add ya, but no ttc talk lol.. My eldest asked his OH over the flipping phone other week the un romantic sod :haha: bless but he's only 19 so dont have a clue, he getting the ring tomorrow and doing it properly x

Coral forgot to ask you earlier for you name for fb x


----------



## mothercabbage

yes poppy but its still negative :happydance: :happydance::yipee::wohoo:

editing....awwwwwwwwwww how romantic!:rofl: pmpl xxx


----------



## poppy666

You got loads of :sex::sex: in sweetie so your good to go :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

fecking heck! i thought coral was bad with the pics on FB. wow tink!!!! i could be here a while :rofl:......x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> You got loads of :sex::sex: in sweetie so your good to go :happydance::happydance:

im sexed out! im not horny in the slightest bit!:wacko:... told OH when he got in from work that opk was negative so just 2 more nights :sex: then 1 off then one for luck...he just frowned....:rofl:


----------



## babydream

Aw poppy, great news about the engagement, congrats to them. 

MC, Connor is really cute, say hi back to him. If i stuck my opk to a piece of paper OH would just shake his head in disbelieve how mad i am. 

I feel left out of the fb gang too! 

I know i said i'd take it easy this month, but i've just bought loads of grapefruit juice, 3 for £4. How much do we drink a day????


----------



## Hopes314

guys I wanna be facebook friends too :cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Aw poppy, great news about the engagement, congrats to them.
> 
> MC, Connor is really cute, say hi back to him. If i stuck my opk to a piece of paper OH would just shake his head in disbelieve how mad i am.
> 
> I feel left out of the fb gang too!
> 
> I know i said i'd take it easy this month, but i've just bought loads of grapefruit juice, 3 for £4. How much do we drink a day????

are you saying im mad???
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Aw poppy, great news about the engagement, congrats to them.
> 
> MC, Connor is really cute, say hi back to him. If i stuck my opk to a piece of paper OH would just shake his head in disbelieve how mad i am.
> 
> I feel left out of the fb gang too!
> 
> I know i said i'd take it easy this month, but i've just bought loads of grapefruit juice, 3 for £4. How much do we drink a day????
> 
> are you saying im mad???
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

No i'm not saying you're mad, i would defo do the same but my OH would laugh at me just like yours laughed at you. But of course it won't stop me from next month maybe...


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ding Dongers- I am still at work, so just popping on few a minute....

I didn't get to catch up on all the posts, but did see Tink's :bfp:

OMG OMG OMG :headspin::wohoo::wohoo::yipee:
I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU TIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It really put a smile on my face! YAY!!!!!!!!!

Hi and :dust: to everyone, will catch up onthe posts later!


----------



## sleeping bubs

I have peace for a min lol oh has gone to tescos and taken Mckenzie with him  
Just eaten my tea without little hands getting it lol


----------



## LEW32

Not that this is nearly as exciting as tinks sticks, but thought I would post my OPKs for the POASA like me!

I am thinking this one is CLOSE to positive for today (bottom one). Hopefully a nice dark one tomorrow and then O on Halloween :) 
What do you think (sorry for blurry shot)
 



Attached Files:







opkcycle2.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Aw poppy, great news about the engagement, congrats to them.
> 
> MC, Connor is really cute, say hi back to him. If i stuck my opk to a piece of paper OH would just shake his head in disbelieve how mad i am.
> 
> I feel left out of the fb gang too!
> 
> I know i said i'd take it easy this month, but i've just bought loads of grapefruit juice, 3 for £4. How much do we drink a day????
> 
> are you saying im mad???
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> No i'm not saying you're mad, i would defo do the same but my OH would laugh at me just like yours laughed at you. But of course it won't stop me from next month maybe...Click to expand...

its good to see the progression, tell him its for scientific research! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Not that this is nearly as exciting as tinks sticks, but thought I would post my OPKs for the POASA like me!
> 
> I am thinking this one is CLOSE to positive for today (bottom one). Hopefully a nice dark one tomorrow and then O on Halloween :)
> What do you think (sorry for blurry shot)

Oh yes deffo LEW32 :thumbup: 

Can i ask if the shade has to be dark or darker than the test line, it wouldnt count if it goes darker after the time has elapsed 20 minutes later will it???


----------



## mothercabbage

LEW32 said:


> Not that this is nearly as exciting as tinks sticks, but thought I would post my OPKs for the POASA like me!
> 
> I am thinking this one is CLOSE to positive for today (bottom one). Hopefully a nice dark one tomorrow and then O on Halloween :)
> What do you think (sorry for blurry shot)

i got one like that then it went + later that night!!!! test later too!!!!
love the pics! they feed my habbit :rofl:


----------



## sleeping bubs

I should really look back at posts before I post lol Congrats Tinkerbell hope everything goes well


----------



## LEW32

I will poas again later this evening (although holding the pee is hard) and post it.
Most of you UK ladies will be asleep, so have a good night!

I am off to go back to work

:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

MC im pissing later too :haha:


----------



## babydream

Aw poppy, i just knew you were that sexy chick on the fb piccy!!!


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Aw poppy, i just knew you were that sexy chick on the fb piccy!!!

I bloody wish :rofl: but will admit im always changing my profile piccy i get bored easily :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy! i saw that one but i was like no thats not her


----------



## poppy666

@ hopes:haha: im a tramp lol x


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> I will poas again later this evening (although holding the pee is hard) and post it.
> Most of you UK ladies will be asleep, so have a good night!
> 
> I am off to go back to work
> 
> :hugs:

Cya later sweetie :hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

Can you see anything girls? Pee was really diluted. :nope:
 



Attached Files:







Hannah.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> MC im pissing later too :haha:

woop woop!!!!!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> Can you see anything girls? Pee was really diluted. :nope:

I see a faint line, dont you? x


----------



## mothercabbage

TTC2308 said:


> Can you see anything girls? Pee was really diluted. :nope:

if i tilt my laptop screen backwards i see something!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TTC2308

I hope its the start of something.......(note to self: dont call it an evap....MC will get me) :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy your military son is a cutie! he looks about my age :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Our MC hates EVAPsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

TTC2308 said:


> I hope its the start of something.......(note to self: dont call it an evap....MC will get me) :haha:

evap evap evap!!!!!<----------- aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh :rofl:


----------



## TTC2308

Hey atleast it makes us all laugh!!!


----------



## babydream

TTC i hope it's a start of a bfp!!!

MC doesn't want to accept my friend request on fb??? 
Tink? Coral? anyone else?? 

So, how much grapefruit juice a day???


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Our MC hates EVAPsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :haha:

you know it sista!!! well, i hate it when people say its an evap when its obviously a fu*k*ng :bfp:.......and breathe :rofl: gotta check out for an hour, a friend just gad some bad news...:hugs: til laters....ps any one adding me on facebook please dont speak of bnb n TTC on the public wall, keep it to inboxes.....muchly!:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> poppy your military son is a cutie! he looks about my age :winkwink:

Think you'll have to join the cue MC got her eyes on him :rofl: He's 20 in January :winkwink:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Evening Ding dongs.

Wow CONGRATS TINK:yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::yipee::yipee:

Soo bloody pleased for you I just cried with happiness:blush:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> poppy your military son is a cutie! he looks about my age :winkwink:
> 
> Think you'll have to join the cue MC got her eyes on him :rofl: He's 20 in January :winkwink:
> 
> well I mean I'm 21 so you let him know I'm here in Pennsylvania waiting :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:cry: No one wnats me as a fb buddy:cry::haha:


----------



## babydream

Yes, just like MC, no ttc talk on facebook please!!! Only in private! 

Poppy i'll queue too for your ds, he is a cutie! 

Hi daisy's mum! xx


----------



## babydream

Daisys_mummy said:


> :cry: No one wnats me as a fb buddy:cry::haha:

I've just pm you hun xxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Our MC hates EVAPsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :haha:
> 
> you know it sista!!! well, i hate it when people say its an evap when its obviously a fu*k*ng :bfp:.......and breathe :rofl: gotta check out for an hour, a friend just gad some bad news...:hugs: til laters....ps any one adding me on facebook please dont speak of bnb n TTC on the public wall, keep it to inboxes.....muchly!:thumbup:Click to expand...

pmsl get the message :haha: same for me too i dont want anyone knowing :winkwink: cya later xxx


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> poppy your military son is a cutie! he looks about my age :winkwink:
> 
> Think you'll have to join the cue MC got her eyes on him :rofl: He's 20 in January :winkwink:
> 
> well I mean I'm 21 so you let him know I'm here in Pennsylvania waiting :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: will let him know :winkwink: & babydream no fighting over him you two lol xxClick to expand...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTC I SEE A LINE.....will you test in the morning? trying very very hard not to jump up and down......thats kinda what this mornings looked like for me wasn't it? FXFXFXFXFXFX XXXXX


----------



## babydream

Tink, just added you on fb xx


----------



## babydream

You won't be able to stalk my pics on fb, i have hardly any!!!!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Thanks Girlies, of course no TTC chatter unless via pm :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Did you find me Daisys_mummy lol im lost with all your real names :haha:

Edited yep sorry you did doh!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC lol I am obsessed with taking pictures...........your gonna be there all night!


----------



## poppy666

OMG Im gonna be here all frigging night with these photo's :haha: gonna go make a brew :coffee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I'm trying to find you all, feel free to add me if i dont find you. x


----------



## poppy666

I just added you Tink :thumbup: think thats everyone x


----------



## Hopes314

Just noticed fertility friend changed my ticker. I guess because im on CD29 it decided to extend my ticker to 40. Depressing looking.


----------



## babydream

Well, i've got tink, poppy, MC, hopes, daisys mummy and waiting for coral. Anyone else i missed on fb??


----------



## pk2of8

hey girlies!!! just a quick note to say i'm here but at work today. blahhhhhhh. i did my opk tho and almost NO line whatsoever! aaaahhhhhhh!!!! will post a pic later this evening. i haven't read through all the posts yet either since i'm at work. :wacko: i'll catch up tonight. i wanna add you girls on fb too! pm me your names so i can do it...same for me tho...nobody on fb knows i'm ttc, so :shh: :haha: or i can pm u my name or whatever! yay! :happydance: on a better note, dh wants a 'date night' tonight, so hopefully he'll be "in the mood" later! pray for it anyway! AND i made an appointment for his SA...next friday at 10:45am. :happydance: i think dh is annoyed about it, but too bad!!!! he's going!!! :hugs: sweeties and i'll be on again later!!! :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Hiya PK you just reminded me to do my poas it went out of my head :haha: Next friday? wow you didnt need to wait long for an appointment sweetie, aww dh will come round im sure before then ' think its a man thing' remember mine going for it & waiting for the results, think he had it in his head he was the problem bc all my tests came back clear, but he was fine too :hugs:

Enjoy your date night n fx you get the goods later :winkwink: x


----------



## babydream

Good news PK, hope everything goes well at the test next friday!!!

Don't you just hate when OH goes for a beer after work but forgets to call you and don't even want to answer his phone??? I'm gonna kick his ass when he gets home!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

yeah babydream, but different story if we do that :growlmad:


----------



## Hopes314

babydream said:


> Good news PK, hope everything goes well at the test next friday!!!
> 
> Don't you just hate when OH goes for a beer after work but forgets to call you and don't even want to answer his phone??? I'm gonna kick his ass when he gets home!!!!!

If my husband did that I would destroy him and he knows it :grr:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Good news PK, hope everything goes well at the test next friday!!!
> 
> Don't you just hate when OH goes for a beer after work but forgets to call you and don't even want to answer his phone??? I'm gonna kick his ass when he gets home!!!!!
> 
> If my husband did that I would destroy him and he knows it :grr:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## babydream

I'll show him tonight!!!!! cheeky b******!!!


----------



## poppy666

Can i just ask you ladies if the line goes darker after the 10 minutes elapses its void isnt it? This is for OPKs x


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Can i just ask you ladies if the line goes darker after the 10 minutes elapses its void isnt it? This is for OPKs x

Haven't got a clue poppy, sorry. Where are the poas experts????


----------



## poppy666

Its ok babydream im just gonna go with what colour it is within the time frame 'faint' so got a few days yet i think :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi poppy I wouldn't take a chance hun go get some :sex: oh and my spotting has stopped, just wish my bloody OPK's would go +

babydream my DH has done that to me tonight except he's not in the pub, he's in his workshop building a banger racing car, not answering his phone:growlmad: had a poxy day today and I'm not a happy bunny, I want his bits tonight:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

just sneaking on Shhhhhhhh! DH said NO computers tonight :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> poppy your military son is a cutie! he looks about my age :winkwink:
> 
> Think you'll have to join the cue MC got her eyes on him :rofl: He's 20 in January :winkwink:
> 
> well I mean I'm 21 so you let him know I'm here in Pennsylvania waiting :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: will let him know :winkwink: & babydream no fighting over him you two lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> HES FECKING MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ok girls! :rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## mothercabbage

well...where is everyone.....oh said no :sex: tonight!!! wtf! not happy!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

MC you muppet :rofl::rofl::rofl: your friend ok? x

@ Daisys_mummy yeah im not going to risk it cos i may never get a dark line :shrug:

Tink your a bad girl sneaking on lol x


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> poppy your military son is a cutie! he looks about my age :winkwink:
> 
> Think you'll have to join the cue MC got her eyes on him :rofl: He's 20 in January :winkwink:
> 
> well I mean I'm 21 so you let him know I'm here in Pennsylvania waiting :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: will let him know :winkwink: & babydream no fighting over him you two lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> HES FECKING MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ok girls! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...


----------



## mothercabbage

well its her ma, she has been given while xmas to live, she's been ill a long time, emphasymia, my ma's got it too...i love my friends mum....:cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> poppy your military son is a cutie! he looks about my age :winkwink:
> 
> Think you'll have to join the cue MC got her eyes on him :rofl: He's 20 in January :winkwink:
> 
> well I mean I'm 21 so you let him know I'm here in Pennsylvania waiting :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: will let him know :winkwink: & babydream no fighting over him you two lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> HES FECKING MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ok girls! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> if i wa 10 years younger!!!!! oh yea and single........and if he wa single! ........:cry:.....lol xxClick to expand...


----------



## babydream

Bloody hell MC, you scared the crap out of me! You have him, he's yours! 

OH still hasn't called, i'm kind of worried now...

Tink, bad girl, get off! He's right, it's celebration night! xx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> well its her ma, she has been given while xmas to live, she's been ill a long time, emphasymia, my ma's got it too...i love my friends mum....:cry:

Im so sorry Mc thats really not good :cry: my OHs dad died of that along with a few more problems... :hug: sweetie xx


----------



## mothercabbage

im sure OH will be home soon so you can yell at him....:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> well its her ma, she has been given while xmas to live, she's been ill a long time, emphasymia, my ma's got it too...i love my friends mum....:cry:
> 
> Im so sorry Mc thats really not good :cry: my OHs dad died of that along with a few more problems... :hug: sweetie xxClick to expand...

yea, my friends ma has lots of other probs.....its a shame shes a nice woman...and my friend....shes more of a sister, poor thing gonna be lost without her ma, she had a cry tonight but i left her smiling so that was good.....:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Bloody hell MC, you scared the crap out of me! You have him, he's yours!
> 
> OH still hasn't called, i'm kind of worried now...
> 
> Tink, bad girl, get off! He's right, it's celebration night! xx

Sure he be ok babydream :hugs: but he should answer his phone not nice to have you worrying like this x


----------



## babydream

He's just called the... Had a few pints and driving home! Bloody irresponsible! He keeps moaning that i treat him like a 5year old but he's behaving like one!!!!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> well its her ma, she has been given while xmas to live, she's been ill a long time, emphasymia, my ma's got it too...i love my friends mum....:cry:
> 
> Im so sorry Mc thats really not good :cry: my OHs dad died of that along with a few more problems... :hug: sweetie xxClick to expand...
> 
> yea, my friends ma has lots of other probs.....its a shame shes a nice woman...and my friend....shes more of a sister, poor thing gonna be lost without her ma, she had a cry tonight but i left her smiling so that was good.....:thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...

Thats all you can do be there for her, aww bless your a good friend :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> He's just called the... Had a few pints and driving home! Bloody irresponsible! He keeps moaning that i treat him like a 5year old but he's behaving like one!!!!

Men!!! Sort him out when he gets home :growlmad: x


----------



## mothercabbage

oh dear some ones for a bollocking when he gets in, my OH on the otherhand has just given in, he's gone for a bath then :sex: time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahaha I WIN!


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> well its her ma, she has been given while xmas to live, she's been ill a long time, emphasymia, my ma's got it too...i love my friends mum....:cry:
> 
> Im so sorry Mc thats really not good :cry: my OHs dad died of that along with a few more problems... :hug: sweetie xxClick to expand...
> 
> yea, my friends ma has lots of other probs.....its a shame shes a nice woman...and my friend....shes more of a sister, poor thing gonna be lost without her ma, she had a cry tonight but i left her smiling so that was good.....:thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats all you can do be there for her, aww bless your a good friend :kiss:Click to expand...

You are a great friend MC, it's really sad. As poppy said all you can do is be there for her xx


----------



## babydream

Go, go MC have a good one. My will to live has gone after watching this crappy Sleepy Hollow!!! WTF???


----------



## mothercabbage

bed time.........:winkwink: speak later xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> oh dear some ones for a bollocking when he gets in, my OH on the otherhand has just given in, he's gone for a bath then :sex: time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahaha I WIN!

My OH is gagging for it lmao i dont give it him much cos im always tired, but since ttc he's not complaining cos he knows he gets it now :haha: but other day he moaned moaned moaned and i generally loose the plot, but new i needed his bits so had to bite my lip :dohh:


----------



## mrsamyrach

what the feck has happened with this thread
congrts to all dirty slappers who have got their bfp dont know who cos ive lost the plot to be honest 42 fecking pages since ive last been on
welllllllllllllllllllllllllllll ive had stringy cm since cd 8 1st was tinge of summat and now even more
i havent used cbfm this month cant be arsed with it
so for the first time ever i shagged this afternoon lol 
got now do it sun,tuesday,wednesday and thursday


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooo go Amy ya tart :haha: Im starting tonight right through now till next thurseday as long as OH can get home every night.. he fecking better x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Babydream My hubby just rang too, prob see all the missed calls on his phone,
he said to me whats up, lol it's 11pm at night and your not bloody home yet couldn't get hold of you and was worrying. 

Bloody men do they not think that we worry!

MC I just had some bad news from a friend today too her mum's had a major stroke and isn't doing to well! Wish I could do something to make things better!:cry:


----------



## LEW32

HI All,

I am BACK! That was a ROUGH day at work...I am :sleepy:

So, looks like we might have another :bfP: - TTC are you testing first thing in the morning?

Please message me if anyone wants to be FB friends....I don't have any yet :cry:

Hope everyone has a good weekend and checks in- esp. those that are testing!!


----------



## LEW32

MC and Daisy, 

So sorry about your friends moms....:hugs:

Poppy, I think I need to see this son of yours if the ding dongers are fightin over him :wink:


----------



## babydream

Hi Amy, good news get shagging girl!!!

DM, aren't they ridiculous? My OH said, 'sorry i didn't hear the phone'! I don't care, he should have been thinking of me anyway and wanting to call me! Prat!!! Now he's licking my ass being all so nice to me on the phone from the car, so i won't kick his ass!!
Sorry about your friend hun, all this bad news, hope they'll all be okay xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Aww inbox me your name and will add you :haha: How you feeling? x


----------



## LEW32

@Babydream.... I have been drinking about an 8oz glass a day of the grapefruit juice and I must say, it has definitely made a difference! Even my DH commented about it the other night :blush:


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> MC and Daisy,
> 
> So sorry about your friends moms....:hugs:
> 
> Poppy, I think I need to see this son of yours if the ding dongers are fightin over him :wink:

LOL He my eldest Rhys :winkwink:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Wooohoooo go Amy ya tart :haha: Im starting tonight right through now till next thurseday as long as OH can get home every night.. he fecking better x

i have a question the 1st cm i had had a tinge of pink to it is that normal then it went to sticky cm later on it mean ovultion is coming dioesnt it


----------



## babydream

LEW32 said:


> @Babydream.... I have been drinking about an 8oz glass a day of the grapefruit juice and I must say, it has definitely made a difference! Even my DH commented about it the other night :blush:

Finally!!! Thank you Lew, nobody mentioned it since i posted about it. So, it's about a glass of it i guess. 8oz=240ml? I learnt it from the baby bottles :)


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Wooohoooo go Amy ya tart :haha: Im starting tonight right through now till next thurseday as long as OH can get home every night.. he fecking better x
> 
> i have a question the 1st cm i had had a tinge of pink to it is that normal then it went to sticky cm later on it mean ovultion is coming dioesnt itClick to expand...

Im not sure Amy cos the only tinge i could think of in cm is implantation??


----------



## LEW32

babydream said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> @Babydream.... I have been drinking about an 8oz glass a day of the grapefruit juice and I must say, it has definitely made a difference! Even my DH commented about it the other night :blush:
> 
> Finally!!! Thank you Lew, nobody mentioned it since i posted about it. So, it's about a glass of it i guess. 8oz=240ml? I learnt it from the baby bottles :)Click to expand...

I am so bad about conversions...yes, it is about 1 glass. I actually like the taste when I drink it in the afternoon...its kinda refreshing!

Thanks for sending me your info babydream- I sent you a FB friend request.

Also wanted to ask you- did you say you are Hungarian? My great grandparents were from Hungary...so I am actualy 1/4 Hungarian :flower:


----------



## LEW32

Amy...what day of your cycle did you get the pink tinge??? I agree with poppy, I only know about implantation pink tinge....


----------



## mrsamyrach

ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm cd9


----------



## poppy666

You couldnt of ov'd early could you? Ive heard you can ov as early as CD6 x


----------



## babydream

LEW32 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> @Babydream.... I have been drinking about an 8oz glass a day of the grapefruit juice and I must say, it has definitely made a difference! Even my DH commented about it the other night :blush:
> 
> Finally!!! Thank you Lew, nobody mentioned it since i posted about it. So, it's about a glass of it i guess. 8oz=240ml? I learnt it from the baby bottles :)Click to expand...
> 
> I am so bad about conversions...yes, it is about 1 glass. I actually like the taste when I drink it in the afternoon...its kinda refreshing!
> 
> Thanks for sending me your info babydream- I sent you a FB friend request.
> 
> Also wanted to ask you- did you say you are Hungarian? My great grandparents were from Hungary...so I am actualy 1/4 Hungarian :flower:Click to expand...

Yes, Hungarian! Wow, did you know them? Or stuff about them?


----------



## mrsamyrach

feck knows popples i still hve stringy snot now too xx


----------



## babydream

Sorry girls, gotta go, got some ass kicking to do now OH got in! night night xxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

why hasnt NO BITCH added me on facebook im the fecking bump entertainer


----------



## coral11680

OMG congrats TINK!! :bfp: :bfp::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::juggle::juggle::juggle: :dance: :dance: :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

I knew it!! so happy for you hun!!

Bloody ell took me about an hour to read through what I missed since this morning!!! 

Look forward to seeing TTC and Kristy's tests tomorrow!!

Tink I wish I'd bought the softcups now!!! I only have the conceive plus. I just squirted some in??:blush:I wonder howe much I should use!!

Who wants to be friends on fb again>? I'll send u my name:thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

oh and no TTc talk as the others said:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Babydream I wouldn't normally mind Hubby coming in late as he often does but I've not seen much of him all week and it's really beginning to pee me off.


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Sorry girls, gotta go, got some ass kicking to do now OH got in! night night xxxxx

Night babydream xxx

@ Amy id just keep :sex: someone may know what it is when they come online sweetie x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Im amy wilcox on facebook add me and no baby talk xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Sorry girls, gotta go, got some ass kicking to do now OH got in! night night xxxxx
> 
> Night babydream xxx
> 
> @ Amy id just keep :sex: someone may know what it is when they come online sweetie xClick to expand...

OOOOOO bugger ok if i must pmsl


----------



## LEW32

Please send me your names if you want to be FB friends!


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> OMG congrats TINK!! :bfp: :bfp::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::juggle::juggle::juggle: :dance: :dance: :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I knew it!! so happy for you hun!!
> 
> Bloody ell took me about an hour to read through what I missed since this morning!!!
> 
> Look forward to seeing TTC and Kristy's tests tomorrow!!
> 
> Tink I wish I'd bought the softcups now!!! I only have the conceive plus. I just squirted some in??:blush:I wonder howe much I should use!!
> 
> Who wants to be friends on fb again>? I'll send u my name:thumbup:

Just squirted some in lol :haha: thats what im gonna do with reseed but soy has made me more watery so do you think i need the preseed whilst like that? :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> OMG congrats TINK!! :bfp: :bfp::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::juggle::juggle::juggle: :dance: :dance: :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I knew it!! so happy for you hun!!
> 
> Bloody ell took me about an hour to read through what I missed since this morning!!!
> 
> Look forward to seeing TTC and Kristy's tests tomorrow!!
> 
> Tink I wish I'd bought the softcups now!!! I only have the conceive plus. I just squirted some in??:blush:I wonder howe much I should use!!
> 
> Who wants to be friends on fb again>? I'll send u my name:thumbup:
> 
> Just squirted some in lol :haha: thats what im gonna do with reseed but soy has made me more watery so do you think i need the preseed whilst like that? :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm not sure but might be worth a little squirt:haha:


----------



## coral11680

amy too many amy wilcox's i PM you my name so request me:winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> Im amy wilcox on facebook add me and no baby talk xx

Just sent you one now Amy same here no baby talk or bnb :haha: think we allllllllllllllll saying same x


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> OMG congrats TINK!! :bfp: :bfp::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::juggle::juggle::juggle: :dance: :dance: :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I knew it!! so happy for you hun!!
> 
> Bloody ell took me about an hour to read through what I missed since this morning!!!
> 
> Look forward to seeing TTC and Kristy's tests tomorrow!!
> 
> Tink I wish I'd bought the softcups now!!! I only have the conceive plus. I just squirted some in??:blush:I wonder howe much I should use!!
> 
> Who wants to be friends on fb again>? I'll send u my name:thumbup:
> 
> Just squirted some in lol :haha: thats what im gonna do with reseed but soy has made me more watery so do you think i need the preseed whilst like that? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure but might be worth a little squirt:haha:Click to expand...


It will feel like a swamp down there then :rofl:


----------



## China girl

COGRATS TO TINK!!!!!.....
What a special day...my anniversary and Tinks's :bfp:...what a wonderful day:flower:

:hug: & :dust::dust: to all the ladies.

I would love to be FB friends with you ladies...


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> COGRATS TO TINK!!!!!.....
> What a special day...my anniversary and Tinks's :bfp:...what a wonderful day:flower:
> 
> :hug: & :dust::dust: to all the ladies.
> 
> I would love to be FB friends with you ladies...

Aww happy anniversay China Girl :hugs: hope your having a lovely day :kiss: send me your name and will add you, but no baby talk lol xx


----------



## LEW32

Happy Anniversary China!!

send me your name and I will add you to fb:)


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> COGRATS TO TINK!!!!!.....
> What a special day...my anniversary and Tinks's :bfp:...what a wonderful day:flower:
> 
> :hug: & :dust::dust: to all the ladies.
> 
> I would love to be FB friends with you ladies...
> 
> Aww happy anniversay China Girl :hugs: hope your having a lovely day :kiss: send me your name and will add you, but no baby talk lol xxClick to expand...

Thanks Poppy, I just did sweetie:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Just sent request China Girl welcome to the mad house lmao :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Right im off to bed nearly midnight and i need my :spermy: :haha: Cant wait for tomorrow two testers i think? :happydance:

Sweet dreams everyone or enjoy the rest of your evening to my other ding dongs :kiss:


----------



## LEW32

poppy, the pic of you and korben is beautiful!


----------



## LEW32

I am going to shove off for now too...hubby just got home- gonna go get some dindin and some :spermy: too, lol


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Yep I'm off too, gonna get me some lovin:winkwink:

Good night Ding Dongs Mwah


----------



## babyjo07

I have a question... all day today I have had random pain... it's right under my rib cage. My next expected period is due on the 3rd. It isn't AF cramps. It doesn't hurt all that bad just enough for me to notice it shortly after it starts hurting. It's more annoying then hurtful. I did spot a little bit last week, only enough to notice after I wiped one time. I think I may have hemorrhoids... not sure but it feels like the symptoms... plus TMI but I did have bleeding after a few days of constipation and trying to go... this hasn't happened before ever... I have been experiencing certain symptoms such as randomly throughout the day getting sick over anything... out of nowhere I'll start gagging. I though it went away but that only lasted for 1 day. I also keep having a slight pain about 3 inches below my belly button... again not too hurtful just gets annoying. The pain never lasts long though. I love chili and recently my fiance made hot dogs covered in chili and I had to leave the room while he ate because the smell was making me gag. And I pee constantly. It's beginning to seem as if I pee every 30 minutes... even if I dont have much to drink... deep down I believe we finally got our bean... but I don't want to get my hopes high and be let down again. I've had the creamy white lotiony like discharge for the past week and a half now... doesn't smell strange, isn't clumpy.... at first it was a bit thick but has now decided to become more of a watery discharge if that makes sense at all... I'm not really used to discussing my discharge so not sure how to word it... Sorry by the way again I know it's disgusting and I know it's TMI... What do you lovely ladies think?


----------



## pk2of8

ok girlies...i know most of you have already gone to bed. me and dh will be heading out in a little bit too. just waiting for pizza to get her for the kiddos and then we'll be going out. he's not acting like he will want to :sex: tonight tho. :cry: so i'm already disappointed and not expecting much. damn him. maybe i'll have better news in the am. well, i wanted to post my opk's for you. did one at 2p and one at 8p. both totally :bfn: it's a different brand, so i'm wondering if that's why almost nothing is showing up at all. i'll re-read the directions again before doing it tomorrow to make sure i'm using them right. anyway, here they are for you girlies to scrutinize :haha: if i wasn't having some ewcm i'd be afraid i o'd already, but i'm pretty sure i haven't. altho, again with my temps, ff might put crosshairs up tmw. but my temps did this last month too...ff wanted to give me early ov, but i had neg opk until cd14, so i'm sort of expecting the same thing. we'll see i guess... ok enough of my rambling.... i friend requested a few of you on fb...thank you luvvies. the rest of you i'll pm you my name :hugs::kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00110-20101029-1955-opkcd10-2p8p.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pk2of8

babyjo07 said:


> I have a question... all day today I have had random pain... it's right under my rib cage. My next expected period is due on the 3rd. It isn't AF cramps. It doesn't hurt all that bad just enough for me to notice it shortly after it starts hurting. It's more annoying then hurtful. I did spot a little bit last week, only enough to notice after I wiped one time. I think I may have hemorrhoids... not sure but it feels like the symptoms... plus TMI but I did have bleeding after a few days of constipation and trying to go... this hasn't happened before ever... I have been experiencing certain symptoms such as randomly throughout the day getting sick over anything... out of nowhere I'll start gagging. I though it went away but that only lasted for 1 day. I also keep having a slight pain about 3 inches below my belly button... again not too hurtful just gets annoying. The pain never lasts long though. I love chili and recently my fiance made hot dogs covered in chili and I had to leave the room while he ate because the smell was making me gag. And I pee constantly. It's beginning to seem as if I pee every 30 minutes... even if I dont have much to drink... deep down I believe we finally got our bean... but I don't want to get my hopes high and be let down again. I've had the creamy white lotiony like discharge for the past week and a half now... doesn't smell strange, isn't clumpy.... at first it was a bit thick but has now decided to become more of a watery discharge if that makes sense at all... I'm not really used to discussing my discharge so not sure how to word it... Sorry by the way again I know it's disgusting and I know it's TMI... What do you lovely ladies think?

it's so hard to say from symptoms, sweetie :hugs: do you know how many dpo you are? symptoms are not as reliable this early on, but the things you are experiencing defo COULD be it! :dust: to you hunni and :hug:


----------



## babyjo07

I'm not sure, my period in October came a week early but lasted a short time and was light but more like a very light scanty period... So my Oct ovulation day was on the 20-21 area, I didn't really pay too much attention honestly, we were deciding on just letting things happen, not really trying but not preventing I guess.


----------



## Hopes314

babyjo07 said:


> I'm not sure, my period in October came a week early but lasted a short time and was light but more like a very light scanty period... So my Oct ovulation day was on the 20-21 area, I didn't really pay too much attention honestly, we were deciding on just letting things happen, not really trying but not preventing I guess.

Your cycles sound so much like mine! My last cycle was 24 days (period came a week early, was veryyy light, almost not there.) then this month I didn't O until CD 22! AF is next due for me around Nov 3!!


----------



## LEW32

pk2of8 said:


> ok girlies...i know most of you have already gone to bed. me and dh will be heading out in a little bit too. just waiting for pizza to get her for the kiddos and then we'll be going out. he's not acting like he will want to :sex: tonight tho. :cry: so i'm already disappointed and not expecting much. damn him. maybe i'll have better news in the am. well, i wanted to post my opk's for you. did one at 2p and one at 8p. both totally :bfn: it's a different brand, so i'm wondering if that's why almost nothing is showing up at all. i'll re-read the directions again before doing it tomorrow to make sure i'm using them right. anyway, here they are for you girlies to scrutinize :haha: if i wasn't having some ewcm i'd be afraid i o'd already, but i'm pretty sure i haven't. altho, again with my temps, ff might put crosshairs up tmw. but my temps did this last month too...ff wanted to give me early ov, but i had neg opk until cd14, so i'm sort of expecting the same thing. we'll see i guess... ok enough of my rambling.... i friend requested a few of you on fb...thank you luvvies. the rest of you i'll pm you my name :hugs::kiss:


Hi PK! I saw your post about the OPKs....not sure you are going to see this but wanted to let you know that I bought the same opks this month- Answer brand right?

I am having the same exact experience as you...I used CVS brand last month and seemed to get at least some color the entire time I tested. However, with these, they were super light until today....I am at CD13 and think they are positive today...will post them tomorrow. I did an Clear Bue Digital OPK tonight as a 'backup' to confirm and it gave me a big SMILEY face, so guess I am at my peak....weird though- my cm seems more watery than egg-white, so dunno :shrug:
Anyway, hope you have a good night and keep testing twice a day...I will let you know what tomorrow brings!
:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

LEW, the day I actually O'd I had wet cm, not ewcm. maybe it just depends?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Ding Dongs! Well I'm awaiting Kristy's results. Anybody else testing? Mommyv? I know hopes is waiting for tomorrow.

Thanks for all the FB adds, be nice to keep up with you all there......beware......I take pictures of EVERYTHING.....there's a lot to go through lol

Well this morning I dipped and IC and SUPERDRUG test (I love them superdrug tests!) The ic I couldn't pick up the line on the camera, its not much more than yesterday. But the Superdrug one? well it came through for me. I didn't have to crack this baby open... lol

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_0785.jpg


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think...........possibly........I'm starting to believe it lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Inverted

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_0785-1.jpg


----------



## coral11680

Tink Tink Tink, thats a great line!!!!! :bfp: :happydance: so so excited for you!! I think I will beed to get some supersrug tests too!

Are you saving the frer for tomorrow?

Did I send u my name for fb?


----------



## coral11680

I said last night on here I wish i got the soft cups now, they worked for you:winkwink:
Not sure how much conceive plus to use?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I just added you Coral :) Yeah they are fab, even better lines than the 10 miu IC's! Yup saving the FRER for tomorrow, hoping for a super fat Halloween positive lol

I still dont quite believe it lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I was quite generous with the conceive plus, just slap it on lol I used my moon cup till the soft cups arrive CD 13, I O'd 14. have you got a moon cup? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and TTC, she's testing this morning too isn't she? 

Happy Anniversary for yesterday China!

Thanks for all the congratulations everybody. x


----------



## coral11680

no, no moon soft any kinda cups:dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

bra cups? :rofl: Well it may well have been the conceive plus! So you got that.........get :sex:ing lol x


----------



## coral11680

:haha::rofl:

yes this is true will just squirt some in:haha:

when are you going to change your ticker?

Just been looking through some of your fb pics, you do take lots!! lol
Oh more farmville friends yipee! lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lol yeah don't get too bogged down with the pics...

I am going to change ticker in a min.....i am working up the confidence lol x


----------



## Damita

What did I miss? Tink you are pregnant? OMG OMG OMG!!!! WOOOHOOO!!!


----------



## coral11680

yes yes shes preggers!:happydance:


----------



## Damita

Forgot to add AF got me yesterday, so onto cycle three :)


----------



## Damita

coral11680 said:


> yes yes shes preggers!:happydance:

:happydance::happydance: I am so fricking excited!!


----------



## coral11680

sorry Damita at least now you can move on to the next cycle hun.:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Yeah totally, I am pleased... might go and ordered some softcups now I see Tinks BFP!


----------



## mothercabbage

@tink, nice line......no fecka can say evap at that!!!!! :gun: :haha: :rofl:
congrats again tink!
@happy aniversary china!!:hugs:
@damita, least you can move on...:hugs: to you and :dust: for tis cycle!!
thanx for all the facebook adds, be aware i do not put pics on FB(unlike tink) :rofl: i only put some on yesterday for you nosey gals!!! 
well im guessing im in TWW now?? think im classed as 1dpo..anywho got the goods after some grovelling! i doubt very much that i will get any action tonight so i think thats my lot this cycle, hope its enough!.....im gonna go trawl everyones FB pics now....xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Damita! :wave: missed you :hugs: Yes..........I do believe I am preggo lol

I would highly recommend soft-cups, conceive plus, and Superdrugs own HPT. lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

So sorry you got AF, but I'm so hopeful for you this cycle, least you can get going again now instead of being stuck in limbo! :hugs: and :dust: x


----------



## KristyHart

Hey all

Tink thats great. Soooooo pleased for you. :hugs:

I got BFN on the FRER :cry: Kinda feel I am out now. Having cramps today.


xxx


----------



## coral11680

evap evap evap:haha: :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

YOUR NOT OUT KRISTY. GET DOWN SUPERDRUGS!!!!!!!

I have had mild cramps all week......... x :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> Well, i've got tink, poppy, MC, hopes, daisys mummy and waiting for coral. Anyone else i missed on fb??

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxxxx:flower:


----------



## Damita

aww missed you too Tink :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

i wanna be fb friends with u all pleaseeeeeeeeee xxxx

having a crisis just lately and freaking out proper, cant stop crying:cry::cry: my blood sugars are thru thr roof and cant seem to get on top of it, cant see keyboard for bloody crying i am so fucking scared xxx excuse my language lovelies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

aww hunny :hugs: :hugs:

I'll be facebook friends with you all :) but you won't be able to find me :haha: if you give me your names I'll add you, no TTC talk please


----------



## phoebe

phoebe said:


> i wanna be fb friends with u all pleaseeeeeeeeee xxxx
> 
> having a crisis just lately and freaking out proper, cant stop crying:cry::cry: my blood sugars are thru thr roof and cant seem to get on top of it, cant see keyboard for bloody crying i am so fucking scared xxx excuse my language lovelies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

i so have a bad feeling about this, just know i am going to lose this baby again xxxxx


----------



## Damita

phoebe said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> i wanna be fb friends with u all pleaseeeeeeeeee xxxx
> 
> having a crisis just lately and freaking out proper, cant stop crying:cry::cry: my blood sugars are thru thr roof and cant seem to get on top of it, cant see keyboard for bloody crying i am so fucking scared xxx excuse my language lovelies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> i so have a bad feeling about this, just know i am going to lose this baby again xxxxxClick to expand...

try not to worry hunny :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

i am doing my best, but cant help freaking about it. seeing diabetic midwife next weds. but that feels forever away xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, your NOT gonna lose it ok? Right! Calm down.......DEEP BREATH.......Right. Have your tried slightly increasing your insulin....whats you BM honey? xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Phoebe, your NOT gonna lose it ok? Right! Calm down.......DEEP BREATH.......Right. Have your tried slightly increasing your insulin....whats you BM honey? xxxxx

this morning on rising it was 9.3!!!!!!!! didnt eat anything after 8pm and only drank water thru the nite. have taken 14 unit and its 6.3. too scared to eat or drink xx


----------



## phoebe

phoebe said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Phoebe, your NOT gonna lose it ok? Right! Calm down.......DEEP BREATH.......Right. Have your tried slightly increasing your insulin....whats you BM honey? xxxxx
> 
> this morning on rising it was 9.3!!!!!!!! didnt eat anything after 8pm and only drank water thru the nite. have taken 14 unit and its 6.3. too scared to eat or drink xxClick to expand...

have steadily increasing insulin all month tink. i am scared to death. i know my crying and stressing isnt helping matters but i am in bits. convinced every twinge and ache is the beginning of a miscarry x


----------



## mrsamyrach

for fucks sake pheebs get a grip luv mine were 10.4 when i was preggers at 5+5 i could not for the life of me get mine under control
you need to get a grip cos all this crying is not good for sprout xx


----------



## phoebe

mrsamyrach said:


> for fucks sake pheebs get a grip luv mine were 10.4 when i was preggers at 5+5 i could not for the life of me get mine under control
> you need to get a grip cos all this crying is not good for sprout xx

sorry amy i know u are right. its just so scary. i really dont wanna lose again, it'll destroy me xxx thanks for ur no nonsense approach, its shaken me out of my fears......... for now lol xxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

WOW A HUGE CONGRATS TO TINK!
Im so pleased for :) wishing u all the best for a happy healthy 9 months.
@ mommyv and kirsty hope u guys are next for ur bfp!
Well i cd9 for me, i tried out the clearblue digital ovulation tests this morning was meant to wait til cd10 but what the heck i wanted to play with my new toy lol so it was obviously negative cos im pretty sure i ovulated around cd17 the last 2 cycles. 
SMEP was put into action last night ;)
@ poppy keep testing im sure u'll get ur surge soon! Wat cd r u on poppy? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh hun, thats fine, don't panic my darling! You do need to eat and drink cause that will throw you out even more. Thats not a BM that would make you at risk of miscarriage. Should they go very high, you need to go and get checked out ok? BUT stop panicking. They will rise during pregnancy, but you'll be looked after well. You might have to change types of insulin etc. Your diabetic midwife will get you sorted!

Try and relax a bit, no amount of worry will make it any better. Stress increases blood suger levels. So you have my orders to stay calm ok!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

phoebe said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> for fucks sake pheebs get a grip luv mine were 10.4 when i was preggers at 5+5 i could not for the life of me get mine under control
> you need to get a grip cos all this crying is not good for sprout xx
> 
> sorry amy i know u are right. its just so scary. i really dont wanna lose again, it'll destroy me xxx thanks for ur no nonsense approach, its shaken me out of my fears......... for now lol xxxClick to expand...

i know luv its hard but you need to chill
put your feet up and do nothing all day see how it goes if you are still worried ring nhs direct hun x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh hun, thats fine, don't panic my darling! You do need to eat and drink cause that will throw you out even more. Thats not a BM that would make you at risk of miscarriage. Should they go very high, you need to go and get checked out ok? BUT stop panicking. They will rise during pregnancy, but you'll be looked after well. You might have to change types of insulin etc. Your diabetic midwife will get you sorted!
> 
> Try and relax a bit, no amount of worry will make it any better. Stress increases blood suger levels. So you have my orders to stay calm ok!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hugs: xxxxxx

thanks nursey will do xxxx:hugs::flower: sorry to stress u out when u have such good news to enjoy. i'd be lost without my ding dongs xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Jenny! Thanks honey x

SMEP plan worked for me, with soft cups, conceive plus, and a dream lol xxxxxxx FX for you and :dust: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Don't be silly Phoebes......its no problem! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## PJ32

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay TINK xxx congratulations hunny

So excited for you, girl done good me thinks :happydance:


----------



## MommyV

Af isn't here yet but my temps have dropped to my more normal post o temps so I expect another drop tomorrow and af to be here in time for halloween. 

Tink that is a great line u r definately preggers congrats

Pheobe- I'm sorry that you're having a hard time now with your blood sugars. I had gestational diabetes with my first pg (I don't know how different your condition is) and I know that eating helped to keep blood sugars down and sickness and stress would raise them. gl sweetie and I'll be praying for u that your little one hangs on tight

Pk2of8- those opk's may not be quite the same sensitivity that you are used to using. I know some women have switched to more sensitive opks to get a nice dark positive and others have switched to less sensitive because they were getting too dark of a line all of the time gl hopefully you'll get the goods tonight at least u got to have a nice night out with dh enjoy


----------



## phoebe

MommyV said:


> Af isn't here yet but my temps have dropped to my more normal post o temps so I expect another drop tomorrow and af to be here in time for halloween.
> 
> Tink that is a great line u r definately preggers congrats
> 
> Pheobe- I'm sorry that you're having a hard time now with your blood sugars. I had gestational diabetes with my first pg (I don't know how different your condition is) and I know that eating helped to keep blood sugars down and sickness and stress would raise them. gl sweetie and I'll be praying for u that your little one hangs on tight
> 
> Pk2of8- those opk's may not be quite the same sensitivity that you are used to using. I know some women have switched to more sensitive opks to get a nice dark positive and others have switched to less sensitive because they were getting too dark of a line all of the time gl hopefully you'll get the goods tonight at least u got to have a nice night out with dh enjoy

Thanks mommyv, i have been ordered by amy and tink to chill, so that is what iam attempting to do. btw i am a type2 on insulin. i just didnt fully take on how much more difficult things can be with diabetes. thanks for the advice and help hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## babydream

Nice line Tink, congrats again hun!

Phoebe, pls don't stress my darling, stay calm, everything will be okay, i know it's scary but stressing about it and crying just making it worse. (((((hugs)))))) I'll send you a pm with my fb name. 

Damita, sorry af got you babes, no worries, get ready for the next round. 

Girls, pls help with my dilemma...I've been offered a new job, very good, i think i'm gonna accept it and start soon. But what if i get preggo soon? It's difficult being a nanny and just announce in a few months time that 'btw i'm preggo so i won't be staying very long'. You wouldn't like your nanny to do that, would you? Any thoughts from a parent's view????? But i can't wait forever with ttc and my current job doesn't give me much. Please, give some advice. Thanks


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww MommyV :hugs: But your not out yet! I still got everything crossed for you! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey PJ! how are you honey? x


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> Nice line Tink, congrats again hun!
> 
> Phoebe, pls don't stress my darling, stay calm, everything will be okay, i know it's scary but stressing about it and crying just making it worse. (((((hugs)))))) I'll send you a pm with my fb name.
> 
> Damita, sorry af got you babes, no worries, get ready for the next round.
> 
> Girls, pls help with my dilemma...I've been offered a new job, very good, i think i'm gonna accept it and start soon. But what if i get preggo soon? It's difficult being a nanny and just announce in a few months time that 'btw i'm preggo so i won't be staying very long'. You wouldn't like your nanny to do that, would you? Any thoughts from a parent's view????? But i can't wait forever with ttc and my current job doesn't give me much. Please, give some advice. Thanks

I would take the job hun, as you don't know how long it will take to get pregnant, I was thinking that for my post grad in teaching about not applying but then I thought what if it takes over a year to get pregnant and I have missed out, so I am applying anyway and if I get pregnant I will have to postpone it :)

Just read your a nanny, could you not keep working in the need job until you drop so to speak and return later on, the time it takes to get pregnant + 9 months it could be like a year away before you gave birth anyway...


----------



## MommyV

Thanks Tink I know I'm not technically out but I do feel like if I was really pg I would have gotten a bfp by 13dpo. I just don't want to be totally deflated. This was supposed to be a cycle of ntnp but with all the symptoms that started this cycle I've been really obsessing. I will let u ladies know how it goes tomorrow. If temps r still up I will test but otherwise I will be expecting af to come.


----------



## mothercabbage

@phobe...:hugs: xxxxxxxxx
@coral...i will get you for that post!!!!!:thumbup::ninja::yellowcard: either that or ill start calling you hayley!!!! evap queen lol..
im sorry girls but o have lost track of who you are all on FB....i know a few but then i got overlaoded with friend requests and now have a couple who i cant work out ....:wacko: im easily confused, well me and connor have had lunch, he is having a nap so i have got an our to play...:yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

MommyV said:


> Thanks Tink I know I'm not technically out but I do feel like if I was really pg I would have gotten a bfp by 13dpo. I just don't want to be totally deflated. This was supposed to be a cycle of ntnp but with all the symptoms that started this cycle I've been really obsessing. I will let u ladies know how it goes tomorrow. If temps r still up I will test but otherwise I will be expecting af to come.

got my FX for you hunni xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey all can I join ya all on fb (and again no mention of bnb and ttc) 

Lo is asleep at moment, had a really bad night last night had Mckenzie crying for bottles throughout the night 1am and 6:30am and had a massive fight with oh at 1am as well but all ok now!


----------



## Damita

:wave: yeah sure just PM your name :)


----------



## babydream

sleeping bubs said:


> Hey all can I join ya all on fb (and again no mention of bnb and ttc)
> 
> Lo is asleep at moment, had a really bad night last night had Mckenzie crying for bottles throughout the night 1am and 6:30am and had a massive fight with oh at 1am as well but all ok now!

PM me your name hun xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

damita i neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed your cat!!!!!!! awww so cute!!!!


----------



## Damita

:haha: thought you were looking through my albums, which one I have three, you like Kit aka Katherine :)


----------



## mothercabbage

i dont know its a smoky coloured tabby, i think there were 2 that looked alike!!! i got 3 cats, mum dad and daughter.....im gonna have to put more pics on!!!....xx


----------



## Damita

Aww yeah you must I want to see pictures :)

Yeah Arthur and Kit look so much alike when they were babies, they are sister, Onion is the black boy he's a bit of a special kitten :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok im done stalking for a while on facebook.....cute damita...very cute, when can i come and pick them up? lol xxx


----------



## Damita

:rofl: ha ha after all the likes I'm not surprised you'll find me and steal them ha ha


----------



## mothercabbage

Damita said:


> :rofl: ha ha after all the likes I'm not surprised you'll find me and steal them ha ha

ill hunt ya down for them kitties.....ill have babys too!!!! i love cats!


----------



## babydream

I'm a bit confused with real names and bnb names too MC. Is everyone okay knowing who is who?? I'll try to put this avatar for the main fb pic.


----------



## Damita

:haha: glad I am not the only one


----------



## sleeping bubs

right added 3 lol Damita, mc and babydream!! Hi all


----------



## babydream

sleeping bubs said:


> right added 3 lol Damita, mc and babydream!! Hi all

Lovely pics hun, young and beautiful. I think i fell for your brother in law tho, i think he's your b-i-l...gorgeous hunk!!! lol


----------



## babydream

MC, you have a friend with the initials GM, anyone from here i've missed or not??


----------



## coral11680

hey girls just been carving the pumpkins with the kids for Halloween!:happydance:

Hi phoebe try to relax hun everything will be fine:hugs:

Tink like the new sig hun!:thumbup:

Cab what post are we talking about I'm lost:wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> MC, you have a friend with the initials GM, anyone from here i've missed or not??

gemma??? nooooooooooo shes not from here! lol


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> hey girls just been carving the pumpkins with the kids for Halloween!:happydance:
> 
> Hi phoebe try to relax hun everything will be fine:hugs:
> 
> Tink like the new sig hun!:thumbup:
> 
> Cab what post are we talking about I'm lost:wacko:

2 ticks ill quote it!! lol...lets see pumpkins, chloe wasnt bothered this year so i never got any! :cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> evap evap evap:haha: :rofl:

aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhh lol...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon ding dongs :flower:

Pheobe :hug: your gonna be a mummy pls dont stress not good for our little ding dong, you'll be ok when you see your midwife :hugs:

@MommyV ive got everything crossed for you, your not out yet :kiss:

@babydream good idea i think we should change our avatars for a bit till we get use to who is who on fb cos i only know MC,PK, Daisys-mummy and Amy :haha:

@YOUR GONNA GET SERIOUSLY FAT :rofl:

To everyone else MORNING OR AFTERNOON :haha:

Well didnt get my goods last night :growlmad: Half way through :sex: Korben woke up ffs............ dunno whats wrong with him lately he woke at 11pm, 2am, 4am and fecking 6am for 6oz of milk???

I use to be able to put him down at 7.30pm feed at midnight then nothing till 6-7am :nope: Anyone got any idea's cos im knackered x

Just done my OPK for this afternoon and its still same as last few days 'faint'... so bought some more from Wilkinsons and gonna try those too.

Never gonna get my BFP at this rate :cry:

Oh and desperate measure's me and OH bought some sperm containers and if he knows he not home one night next week, he gonna pull over in his truck do his buisness in the container and im gonna quickly meet him, go home and self inseminate myself ( got 20 mins before sperm dies) :rofl::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> Afternoon ding dongs :flower:
> 
> Pheobe :hug: your gonna be a mummy pls dont stress not good for our little ding dong, you'll be ok when you see your midwife :hugs:
> 
> @MommyV ive got everything crossed for you, your not out yet :kiss:
> 
> @babydream good idea i think we should change our avatars for a bit till we get use to who is who on fb cos i only know MC,PK, Daisys-mummy and Amy :haha:
> 
> @YOUR GONNA GET SERIOUSLY FAT :rofl:
> 
> To everyone else MORNING OR AFTERNOON :haha:
> 
> Well didnt get my goods last night :growlmad: Half way through :sex: Korben woke up ffs............ dunno whats wrong with him lately he woke at 11pm, 2am, 4am and fecking 6am for 6oz of milk???
> 
> I use to be able to put him down at 7.30pm feed at midnight then nothing till 6-7am :nope: Anyone got any idea's cos im knackered x
> 
> Just done my OPK for this afternoon and its still same as last few days 'faint'... so bought some more from Wilkinsons and gonna try those too.
> 
> Never gonna get my BFP at this rate :cry:
> 
> Oh and desperate measure's me and OH bought some sperm containers and if he knows he not home one night next week, he gonna pull over in his truck do his buisness in the container and im gonna quickly meet him, go home and self inseminate myself ( got 20 mins before sperm dies) :rofl::rofl:

OMG poppy you are serious this month!:rofl:


----------



## coral11680

gonna go poas(opk)


----------



## sleeping bubs

babydream said:


> sleeping bubs said:
> 
> 
> right added 3 lol Damita, mc and babydream!! Hi all
> 
> Lovely pics hun, young and beautiful. I think i fell for your brother in law tho, i think he's your b-i-l...gorgeous hunk!!! lolClick to expand...

Brother in law?? Don't think I have any photos of them lol any ideas what photos???


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Afternoon ding dongs :flower:
> 
> Pheobe :hug: your gonna be a mummy pls dont stress not good for our little ding dong, you'll be ok when you see your midwife :hugs:
> 
> @MommyV ive got everything crossed for you, your not out yet :kiss:
> 
> @babydream good idea i think we should change our avatars for a bit till we get use to who is who on fb cos i only know MC,PK, Daisys-mummy and Amy :haha:
> 
> @YOUR GONNA GET SERIOUSLY FAT :rofl:
> 
> To everyone else MORNING OR AFTERNOON :haha:
> 
> Well didnt get my goods last night :growlmad: Half way through :sex: Korben woke up ffs............ dunno whats wrong with him lately he woke at 11pm, 2am, 4am and fecking 6am for 6oz of milk???
> 
> I use to be able to put him down at 7.30pm feed at midnight then nothing till 6-7am :nope: Anyone got any idea's cos im knackered x
> 
> Just done my OPK for this afternoon and its still same as last few days 'faint'... so bought some more from Wilkinsons and gonna try those too.
> 
> Never gonna get my BFP at this rate :cry:
> 
> Oh and desperate measure's me and OH bought some sperm containers and if he knows he not home one night next week, he gonna pull over in his truck do his buisness in the container and im gonna quickly meet him, go home and self inseminate myself ( got 20 mins before sperm dies) :rofl::rofl:

:rofl: what ever it takes eh!?.....as for korben...if you work it out pls let me know......


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> gonna go poas(opk)

i want pics!!


----------



## poppy666

MC im going to give him a full rusk before he goes down tonight see if that fills him... i need my fecking :spermy: tonight :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

baby rice or yogurt in his bottle, that worked for connor for a while too xx


----------



## eesoja81

HOLY SH*T! I missed yesterday and you got your:bfp: Tink!!!!! I can't tell you how excited I am for you and DH!!! Did you test again today? Darker?


----------



## eesoja81

Hey girls! How is everyone this morning?


----------



## poppy666

Hey eesoja81 nice to see you :wave: hope your well :hugs:

@MC May put rusk in his bottle with bigger teat cos he dont like rice x


----------



## MommyV

Poppy I like your new avatar. Also could be the lo is going through a growth spurt. I think u said he's about 6months is that right? If so maybe give him a dish of baby cereal with pureed fruit shortly before bed I did that with my son and that is when he started sleeping through the night he was about 9months. Also could be teething but if he's eating 6oz at every feeding probably not. Gl hope you get your sleep soon.


----------



## poppy666

Thanks mommyV yes changed avatar for a bit so we all know who is who on facebook n here :haha: LO 7mths n think teething... Im going to try give him something to eat before bedtime for deffo because i need sleep lol, but think your right he may be going through a growing spurt x


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> Hey eesoja81 nice to see you :wave: hope your well :hugs:
> 
> @MC May put rusk in his bottle with bigger teat cos he dont like rice x

Hi, Poppy!! I'm doing ok, gonna start doing OPK's today and have a night alone w/DH after work, so hopefully will get lucky and start off our busy BD week! LO is staying at Grandpa's for a Halloween sleepover. 

Hope you're hanging in there w/your LO-Mia went through a phase of being up every night, but she was @ 8 months. She would actually be up for like 2 hours in the middle of the night! 

Have you had any cramping yet, like pre-O cramps? I felt kind of crampy last night, but my CM is not even watery yet (like before EWCM and O), so maybe it was just gas!


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Hey eesoja81 nice to see you :wave: hope your well :hugs:
> 
> @MC May put rusk in his bottle with bigger teat cos he dont like rice x
> 
> Hi, Poppy!! I'm doing ok, gonna start doing OPK's today and have a night alone w/DH after work, so hopefully will get lucky and start off our busy BD week! LO is staying at Grandpa's for a Halloween sleepover.
> 
> Hope you're hanging in there w/your LO-Mia went through a phase of being up every night, but she was @ 8 months. She would actually be up for like 2 hours in the middle of the night!
> 
> Have you had any cramping yet, like pre-O cramps? I felt kind of crampy last night, but my CM is not even watery yet (like before EWCM and O), so maybe it was just gas!Click to expand...


My cm been a bit watery, but no cramping yet :cry: still getting faint lines on OPKs so i bought some different one's today gonna go poas in next 20 mins :winkwink:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Hey eesoja81 nice to see you :wave: hope your well :hugs:
> 
> @MC May put rusk in his bottle with bigger teat cos he dont like rice x
> 
> Hi, Poppy!! I'm doing ok, gonna start doing OPK's today and have a night alone w/DH after work, so hopefully will get lucky and start off our busy BD week!  LO is staying at Grandpa's for a Halloween sleepover.
> 
> Hope you're hanging in there w/your LO-Mia went through a phase of being up every night, but she was @ 8 months. She would actually be up for like 2 hours in the middle of the night!
> 
> Have you had any cramping yet, like pre-O cramps? I felt kind of crampy last night, but my CM is not even watery yet (like before EWCM and O), so maybe it was just gas!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My cm been a bit watery, but no cramping yet :cry: still getting faint lines on OPKs so i bought some different one's today gonna go poas in next 20 mins :winkwink:Click to expand...

Nice! I have one IC left, which I'm going to use this afternoon, then I have to get some new ones for tomorrow-gonna try the Dollar General ones that some of the other US girls have talked about. We'll see! 

Hey, so I saw in some of the past few posts that some of us are doing FB...can I join in the fun?


----------



## poppy666

Yeah course you can :happydance: but the golden rule no ttc or bnb talk on there :haha:

Send me your name n will look for you, gonna go poas my stick now wont be long x


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> Yeah course you can :happydance: but the golden rule no ttc or bnb talk on there :haha:
> 
> Send me your name n will look for you, gonna go poas my stick now wont be long x

YAY-FX it's a nice dark one:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Well that was fainter than the other OPKs ive been using lol if i get it tomorrow dont think the Soy has moved my ov day and will probz ov on cd13-14 as per usual :shrug:

Just sent a request for you on fb :thumbup:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> Well that was fainter than the other OPKs ive been using lol if i get it tomorrow dont think the Soy has moved my ov day and will probz ov on cd13-14 as per usual :shrug:
> 
> Just sent a request for you on fb :thumbup:

THX-:flower:

Sorry about the faint OPK-let me know what you think of your O, though, mine was DEF. stronger last cycle-like more EWCM, CP was more open, etc. Hopefully it's going to do something for you :hugs:

I'm off to work now, enjoy the rest of your day!!! I'll be on tomorrow after Trick or Treating w/Mia (she's Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz). Take care 
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Aww bless hope Mia has a lovely time :hugs: yeah im off to make tea, cya tomorrow sweetie xx


----------



## mothercabbage

changed my avatar to match me on FB...i am totally lost as to who most of you are on there...have to look through pics to see who you are..:rofl:
i never poas today, didnt see the point, might save them for testing in 2 week, see what happens then......


----------



## coral11680

neg opk, hopefully tomorrow will be bfp:shrug:

Hi poppy and eesoja :hi:


----------



## coral11680

sorry cab no pics, too bloody lazy to take pics of them!


----------



## babydream

Hi all, hope everyone's okay. Just been to asda, it really tires me out every week, too many people today. 

Poppy, i'm sorry you're having a rough time with korben, what i do usually is giving them some solid at 5-5.30 and milk right before bedtime. He must be teething too. 

Hey eesoja, how are you? Nice opk. :winkwink:

Sleeping bubs, the guy i'm talking about is a young bald one holding a baby on one of the pics and his name is Matt... I'm sure MC would fight for him with me!!:haha:

Don't you think it's hard now to call each other on our real/user name??? It's weird! I nearly wrote Poppy to poppy on fb and pheobe too, that's not even your names. Mixing the too sites up a bit.:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Hi all, hope everyone's okay. Just been to asda, it really tires me out every week, too many people today.
> 
> Poppy, i'm sorry you're having a rough time with korben, what i do usually is giving them some solid at 5-5.30 and milk right before bedtime. He must be teething too.
> 
> Hey eesoja, how are you? Nice opk. :winkwink:
> 
> Sleeping bubs, the guy i'm talking about is a young bald one holding a baby on one of the pics and his name is Matt... I'm sure MC would fight for him with me!!:haha:
> 
> Don't you think it's hard now to call each other on our real/user name??? It's weird! I nearly wrote Poppy to poppy on fb and pheobe too, that's not even your names. Mixing the too sites up a bit.:shrug:

lol you can call me poppy on there if you want i dont mind :haha:

Just had my tea n sooooooooooooo tempted to have a Rusk love em :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello my lovelies! Ok I have changed my FB pic to make it easier for everybody lol

If anybody else would like an add, PM me.

I am still in shock.....can't believe it......walking around in a bubble. lol Now trying to get out of boozy party tonight cause I'm shattered and can't drink.

poppy, canny idea with the self insemination! have you got soft cups this cycle? 

Eeasoja, thanks for the congrats. Yes I tested yesterday afternoon and got a feint positive. This mornings was darker :) So far I have 2 clear BFP and 2 very feint lol I am testing daily since i still have quite a stock of them, and i think it may just take a few more before I start to believe it properly lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC when you testing? lol did you do the SMEP? 

Poppy, poor you. Sounds like he's teething! I tried so many different things with mine. feeding them up at night, just giving water in the night, etc etc. There never seems to be any quick fixes :( Hope he has a more settled night for you tonight x

Coral I think i missed your evap queen message.....was you calling my test an EVAP? :rofl:


----------



## KristyHart

I got anoother BFN on Superdrug xx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hello my lovelies! Ok I have changed my FB pic to make it easier for everybody lol
> 
> If anybody else would like an add, PM me.
> 
> I am still in shock.....can't believe it......walking around in a bubble. lol Now trying to get out of boozy party tonight cause I'm shattered and can't drink.
> 
> poppy, canny idea with the self insemination! have you got soft cups this cycle?
> 
> Eeasoja, thanks for the congrats. Yes I tested yesterday afternoon and got a feint positive. This mornings was darker :) So far I have 2 clear BFP and 2 very feint lol I am testing daily since i still have quite a stock of them, and i think it may just take a few more before I start to believe it properly lol

Desperate times Tink :haha: he's a trucker so if he's not home for the night i will have to meet him... i know when he did a SA test yrs ago he had 20 minutes to get it to the Lab before the sperm died, i'll be back home within 5 minutes so syringe at the ready :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Poppy, but its a plan isn't it? It gets the goods, and you dont even have to get him going :rofl: you can literally lay back and let it happen.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hugs: Kristy....... theres no way your out at 10DPO xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol Poppy, but its a plan isn't it? It gets the goods, and you dont even have to get him going :rofl: you can literally lay back and let it happen.

Problem is i may get too use to it & wont need his bits anymore, just throw him the container if im pissed off with him n say 'go sort it out' :haha:

Awww kirsty same as Tink its early yet :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> MC when you testing? lol did you do the SMEP?
> 
> Poppy, poor you. Sounds like he's teething! I tried so many different things with mine. feeding them up at night, just giving water in the night, etc etc. There never seems to be any quick fixes :( Hope he has a more settled night for you tonight x
> 
> Coral I think i missed your evap queen message.....was you calling my test an EVAP? :rofl:

dont know when to test, yes doing smep, but to do it right i have to :sex: tonight, miss a night then :sex: one last time....think im getting O pains now...?? had them yesterday too....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Can you :sex: tonight MC? I did it to the letter.......might be something in it lol x


----------



## coral11680

Cab try to bd tonight but don't stress if you don't. You are probably covered anyway but tell oh you need to stick to the smep like tink :wink:


----------



## mothercabbage

ive tried to get him to surrender and he says he is too tired!...im not gonna argue, im sexed out myself, will give it one last shot tmomorrow night, if it doesnt work then ill have to start the:sex: closer to the +opk, rather that 4 nights before.....sexed out!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol MC, to be honest I'm sure it makes no difference if your sure you O'd already, seems pointless! that eggy only lasts a day right? x


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Hi all, hope everyone's okay. Just been to asda, it really tires me out every week, too many people today.
> 
> Poppy, i'm sorry you're having a rough time with korben, what i do usually is giving them some solid at 5-5.30 and milk right before bedtime. He must be teething too.
> 
> Hey eesoja, how are you? Nice opk. :winkwink:
> 
> Sleeping bubs, the guy i'm talking about is a young bald one holding a baby on one of the pics and his name is Matt... I'm sure MC would fight for him with me!!:haha:
> 
> Don't you think it's hard now to call each other on our real/user name??? It's weird! I nearly wrote Poppy to poppy on fb and pheobe too, that's not even your names. Mixing the too sites up a bit.:shrug:

im going to go check this guy out.....errrrrrrrrrrrr whats sleepings...real name???:rofl:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Evening girlies, didn't get the goods last night:nope: Hubby was too tired!

Got me some conceive plus today but really don't know if I'll O on cd14, cm is creamy and opk's are still super faint, hubby is defo getting it tonight though :haha:

Oh and I've changed my profile picture on fb:winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol MC, to be honest I'm sure it makes no difference if your sure you O'd already, seems pointless! that eggy only lasts a day right? x

i think i have, i hope i have.....now im doubting myself...i have weird pains on my left side....bloated...think i O today...im prob just paranoid because were not :sex: tonight....:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## coral11680

Yeah your prob being paranoid about it, remember even if u happened to o today the goods from last night are still in there!


----------



## mothercabbage

i fecking hope so!! thanx coral...xxxx its ok dont kiss me back.....i dont want a cold again!!!:haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hello Ding Dongs... remember me?

WOWWWW BIG NEWS..... BIG FAT CONGRATULATIONS TINK SWEETHEART!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::headspin::rain::rain: OMG AM SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU TINKY TONK!!! :D

You must be over the mooncups... I mean over the moon darling! :)


----------



## coral11680

:haha: :kiss: 

Hi lady hows you?


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hope everybody else is doing well.. 

MC, Poppy, Daisys mummy, PK, China, Coral... how goes the BDing? 

Babydream... how're you doing girl? I hope the situation at home has eased up a little bit and you're feeling better...

Damita... sorry the witch got you.... FX for this next cycle!!! Love your PMA :) Can I have some please?

LEW... how're you? Sorry I'll need to look back at the last few pages... where are you in your cycle hun?

Hopes.... good luck for testing tmrw... Fingers tightly crossed!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww thanks Lady! :hugs: I am 'over the moon cups' lol Got me a moon baby :) x

MC, stop panicking, you got it covered gal! x

Right off to bed, all night last night I was dreaming of POAS in anticipation lol nunnites x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok ill try tink.thanx :hugs:nighty night!..hi lady!:wave: how are you? im sexed out! tired too, think im going up earlier than usual tonight....:sleep: xx


----------



## ladybeautiful

Coral, I'm doing okay, thanks for asking:flower:

I've been crazy emotional this week... tried to stay away from BnB but of course couldn't get TTC out of my mind.... trying to stay calm and DH has been a GREAT support... 

I have just been temping... also did OPK all these last few days but kind of did it half heartedly cos never saw anything beyond a VERY faint, almost not-there line so I didn't put my heart into it drank lotsa water n grapefruit juice so that might've diluted my wee. I should've O'ed yesterday as per my last few cycles but I only had very very little EWCM :( :sex: yesterday. and there was a temp rise this morning so I guess ... what will be will be... I wanted to SMEP but didnt get a clear +ve OPK so just hoping what we did was sufficient... will probably do it again for good measure today... I'm wondering if I even O'ed at all... :dohh: ANYWAY.......

Good to see you all bonding on FB as well :) I missed you girls SO MUCH!!! And TINK I must say I had tears in my eyes when I saw your :bfp: you've given me hope!!! 

:hug::hug::hug::hug: all, luv ya and missed ya'll! :flower:


----------



## coral11680

Night tink, mc have a rest tonight Hun and one last shag tomorrow :haha: then twiddle your thumbs and wait to test:test: :rofl:


----------



## ladybeautiful

LOL... nawww don't go just when I get on!!! Kidding :) You need all the rest after the hard work MC.. go to bed... 
That's a beautiful pic BTW!!!


----------



## coral11680

Oh lady I know what u mean. You tell yourself you need a break to relax but your mind wont let you!:hugs:
I also have been doing the opk's the last 2 days half hearted and also had very faint lines. I got a positive last month on cd 13 so I will see tomorrow:shrug:

If u want to be fb friends private message me your name and I'll request u


----------



## mothercabbage

im gonna give it half an hour n hit the hay......OH came in from work and said his boss and wife have been TTC for 3 years, my OH knows all the gory details of OPK,temping, dpo's etc, so he told his boss to get his wife to come on bnb!...:haha: made me laugh! ill neva suss men out! he moans about me on here ,then reccomends us to his boss's fecking wife pmpl.....


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: team ding dong looks good on her think i will join you lot xxxxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

haha MC... you OH is probably happy you're being so proactive with TTC and that BnB makes you so happy!! :) Guys like to complain that we stress ourselves out too much but really, SOMEONE'S gotta go after what they want, right?!

Coral, just got your reply... thanks for inviting me to be FB buddies! :)


----------



## poppy666

Evening ladies :flower:

Well just done my evening OPK faint again hmmm im not trusting it tho because ive got ewcm so gonna jump OHs bones tonight :haha: well if LO dont interrupt half way through like last night :dohh:

Wonder if some ladies only ever get faint OPks and never dark line?


----------



## Daisys_mummy

hello and welcome Caz:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> :hi: team ding dong looks good on her think i will join you lot xxxxx

Hey welcome to the mad house :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

:witch::witch::witch:HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE :witch::witch::witch:​

:dust::dust::dust: To anyone testing tomorrow, im out for the day so will catch up when i get back................. now me need to trap some :spermy::spermy: :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

Sorry guys I was a little depressed/busy today so haven't been on. Temp went down today, chart suddenly not looking so pretty. Light light cramping. Still nauseous and sore bbs. Test in am but if low temp then I have my doubts.


----------



## Hopes314

PS- ill be up late tonight so will sleep late tomorrow so fmu will be like noon for me at least. so late evening for you guys. So I'll be testing and posting my test late, just so you don't think I forgot about you guys!

AND CONGRATS TINK!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
ive got fecking head trauma#
i never ever suffer from headaches arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
had a really shit friday/.saturday
been spewing non stop/fecking headaches
my nan collasped again sat morning outside bank she keeps having fainting issues
and george is still in hospital
i am on the verge of a breakdown
ohhhhhhh and fecking busy at work with halloween didnt need that x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well I've been up since 5am, my 7 year old has just vomited everywhere. Nice. 

Anyhow, once I had finished cleaning it up I done my Halloween testing. Saved my FRER for this occasion, and a clearblue digi for tomorrow. Interesting enough, the IC was still feint. They are good fun to waste, but not really very good I conclude. But I don't care cause I got me a nice line on the FRER :) CLOUD NINE x

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_0787-1.jpg

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_0788-1.jpg


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Lady, glad to have you back. So sorry its been so hard for you this cycle, I understand how it can all get on top of you. It only takes one :spermy: Sounds like you got you :sex: bang on time :) :dust: and :hugs: x

@Poppy my OPKs never got that dark on cheepies. It was only this month with First Response OPK's that mine actually looked positive, but the cheepies never gave me a positive....and I OBVIOUSLY O'd lol

@Hopes, so sorry your still feeling awful, I got everything crossed for your halloween test.

@Mrsamyrach, your having a nightmare there aren't you honey! :hugs: try and stay strong and calm. I so hope things get better for you soon. I'll be thinking of your Nan and Grandad. x

@Everybody else. Happy Halloween!!!!! If anybody has room for or wants to put my :bfp: in your siggie feel free :rofl: x


----------



## Hopes314

yeah its 2am where I'm at and I'm still up. yuck.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and Kristy, TTC, MommyV, and Hopes.........EVERYTHING CROSSED you get a Halloween :bfp: xxxxxxxxxxxxx :dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww hopes :hugs: you still sick? Its 6am here, been up an hour with a sick 7 year old.


----------



## Hopes314

oh by the way love your FRER line!!

I just have dollar tree cheapies for today and all that. If temp is still low in the morning though, I may wait to test, was talking to husband about it and he feels the same. Got 3 cheapies left and probably 4 days til AF due. Not excited about my temps now though.


----------



## Hopes314

Yeah I'm still not feeling GREAT, but not as bad as the one day! Sorry about your kid :( For the longest time I was under the impression that you didn't have any kids for some reason! Then I saw your FB pics and was like hm whos kids are those lol. Love seeing the baby countdown!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

You temps look ok hun, my temp dipped a bit yesterday, but the BFP's are getting darker! I had no PMA really before I got my BFP, and your symptoms sounds fantastic! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol yes, well I've said it a few times on here but I guess you missed it. Their dad left 4 years ago and I remarried. So thats why I was TTC, we just so wanted one together x


----------



## Hopes314

Yeah I don't know why I have so much doubt all of a sudden. Before, during, and right after O, I was very confident because of the crazy amount of BDing. But now.. I can't say I feel pregnant. Not that I have experience in the area lol. I liked seeing my temps nice and high so I was disappointed to see a lower one today. Still well above coverline, so idk. Was stalking some FF charts and saw most of them go up for a while and then go down like mine, esp around the 6-8dpo area. BUT if my temps are the same or lower in the morning, I will have a hard time wanting to test, because clearly if I was pregnant enough, my temps would be a little higher. Not ruling it out, but saying if temps are still low may be an indication I will need to wait a little longer. Hm.. just thinking out loud I guess lol


----------



## Hopes314

And yeah I must have missed you saying about your kids. I do skip pages here and there if i get too behind lol.
Can you believe how dark your FRER is!? If there was any doubt before there can't be now!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ever thought it could be an implantation dip? :) 8dpo is just right! so if it was, then your probubly right to wait. It took me 4 days before I got a positive test on a real sensitive one after my dip. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know......I am sooooooooo made up with It. I thought I would have to do a digi before I really believed it, but no, I think I'm pretty convinced by the FRER :rofl:

Hope your get one like that in a few days! x


----------



## Hopes314

I always hear people trying to find tests as sensitive as FRERs or as reliable, etc. But the proof is there, how can you beat that!? SO clear!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes, I must admit, I was never a fan until I got this line lol But thats because they never gave me a line :rofl: So of course, very accurate and not prone to evaps. x


----------



## Hopes314

Yeah, I have yet to find a test that I like, probably because none have given me a second line. So whichever gives me a nice line first will be the one I like lol!


----------



## Hopes314

Well as you are waking up for the day, I think I am going to go to sleep! Hah. Hope your LO feels better soon and thanks for keeping me company at 2am!(for me anyway)
And so glad you got your BFP you deserve it!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwww thanks so much Hopes, hoping your right behind me :) Nunnites x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Oi oi thanks for the add Tink... you're a hot mama!! :winkwink:

Thanks.. yeah it's been a weird week I keep flip-flopping between wantingto give it all up and wanting to give it my best. OH asked me what the 'pee-sticks' have been saying and I told him they've been coming up negative and he goes, "It's okay, we'll still keep :sex: anyway" :blush: 

I think I had must've hada wimpy ov this time.... OPKs were -ve even when I tested thrice a day, had barely any cramps at all yesterday... and had EWCM for just ONE day... so chances are somewhat slim but still have a little bit of hope...

Do you know if you can Ov but have a poor ovulation? I wonder if soy might help next cycle... hmmmmmm....:shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol why thanks, :haha: your one hot mama to be! :)

I guess O is O, theres not week or almost about it. But there are week LH surges, and week OPKS. To be honest, its so easy to miss O on an OPK, especially the cheep ones. I never got a positive cheepy. And I obviously O'd lol I'm sorry to hear things are still very up and down, try and stay strong, it will be your time soon x :hugs: x


----------



## ladybeautiful

thanks that made me feel better... now of course it's back to the wait n watch game...

alright I'm off to bed..:sleep: you have a good day Tink and enjoy floating on :cloud9:!!! :)

:flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

He he, its a good job I am on cloud nine.... Its 7:30 am here and I have been up half the night lol zzzzzzzzzzzz 

Awww, lots of :dust: for you! You've done all you can this month, try and relax now x


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

Love the Dark BFP Tink!:happydance: I already added youe :bfp: to my sig last night:thumbup: Sorry your LO is sick :(

LadyB added u of fb:thumbup:

Hopes got my fingers crossed for u hun.xx

Who is testing today anyone??

Amy sorry you are having a bad time:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

HAPPY HALLOWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!!!morning all, we no :sex: last night and im sure that was the most important day to do it...:cry: never mind, cant go back and change it now...nice test tink!!!!is it nice up there :cloud9: poppy did ya get the goods????...i thought id say that when we were TTC connor i NEVER got a +opk.......so id just :sex: when you think you should!!!...:dust: for the testers today!!! ive gotta sort out my siggy today!! so will put on :bfp: for those mummys to be!:happydance: XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## coral11680

*happy halloween!!!!*


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:happydance:HAPPY HALLOWEEN DING DONGS :happydance:
Well I decided there is little point in carrying on the testing. So I present my final test.......... its pretty conclusive. YOURS WILL BE NEXT!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_0791.jpg

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## natalies1982

TINKERBELL!!!!!!
massive massive congrats my ebay one was faint like urs so bought a tesco one and it was so clear

woohoo so when does that make you due hun?

how r u all to many pages to catch up on but hope ur all well


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

natalies1982 said:


> TINKERBELL!!!!!!
> massive massive congrats my ebay one was faint like urs so bought a tesco one and it was so clear
> 
> woohoo so when does that make you due hun?
> 
> how r u all to many pages to catch up on but hope ur all well

Hey! Great to see you here again, how are you? I'm Due July 13th :happydance: X


----------



## natalies1982

im good thanks hun really suffering with the nausea now though gagging at smells and been very close to being sick a few times to :( im 6 weeks 2morrow. i do try and pop on here every now again to check up on you all and knew you was due to test so popped and saw ur great BFP :)

sorry ur daughter has been sick i hate sick bugs

im 16 days ahead of you not much at all :)

heres to a great pregnancy


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Cheers! And ditto x

Awwww, I have a feeling I'm gonna be pretty sick this time too, nausea is already settling in. Mind you, I might have just caught what my LO has got! :( :hugs: x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,
My temps r still up this am at 15dpo but my test this am was bfn. I was certain last night I was out I just had that feeling and had a bit of pink spoting brown blood when I wiped which is sort of how af started last month except that temps dropped the next day and af came full force. Also yesterday I had twinges on my left side throughout the day almost like o. Idk I wish that I could just hurry up and get an answer soon one way or the other.

Tink- great positive frer that is so exciting. sorry about the lo being sick I know how difficult that can be. hopefully you aren't getting sick a stomach bug when u r pg is really crappy.

mc- thanks for adding me to your siggy I feel special now. I'm sure that your chances for being pg are still very good for this month it sounds like u have already done lots of bding maybe try to get one more in tonight and then rest for the tww.

hopes-gl in your testing hope that your temp goes back up mine did not that it really means much of anything at this point


----------



## mothercabbage

MommyV said:


> Hi Ladies,
> My temps r still up this am at 15dpo but my test this am was bfn. I was certain last night I was out I just had that feeling and had a bit of pink spoting brown blood when I wiped which is sort of how af started last month except that temps dropped the next day and af came full force. Also yesterday I had twinges on my left side throughout the day almost like o. Idk I wish that I could just hurry up and get an answer soon one way or the other.
> 
> Tink- great positive frer that is so exciting. sorry about the lo being sick I know how difficult that can be. hopefully you aren't getting sick a stomach bug when u r pg is really crappy.
> 
> mc- thanks for adding me to your siggy I feel special now. I'm sure that your chances for being pg are still very good for this month it sounds like u have already done lots of bding maybe try to get one more in tonight and then rest for the tww.
> 
> hopes-gl in your testing hope that your temp goes back up mine did not that it really means much of anything at this point

im thinking one last shot at it tonight then rest....i just dont have a good feeling this cycle..but time will tell. hope your spotting isnt af starting! :witch: should be too busy today to bother you...happy halloweeeen! x


----------



## sleeping bubs

morning all how are we all?? MC I will pm you my real name so you can see lol. Babydream yer he is my oh's brother lol

Lo woke up once through the night around 3:15 (but 4:15am for him stupied time going back) had a bottle then wouldn't go back to sleep got a horrible cough which keeps him awake so ended up in our bed!! He really grumpy and clingy today and won't have a nap! Hoping after lunch he will! Getting him a boaster seat today cos he hates his highchair little monkey?

How is your girl Tink?


----------



## MommyV

MC- don't lose hope yet u haven't even gotten into your tww yet I can't wait to see that bfp in 2weeks. I'm pretty sure that af won't be here today because she usually doesn't start with high temps. Now last night I thought for sure but since temps didn't plummet I have to keep waiting maybe she'll be here tomorrow. Idk I just wish this cycle would end one way or the other. Yes will definately be busy with halloween today having all my sister and their children over and we all go trick or treating in my neighborhood lots of houses close together I can't wait to go I love seeing the excitement on their faces it's just precious. It's going to be really cold here though in the 30's F I'm not sure what that translates to in C but it's close to freezing brrrr


----------



## KristyHart

Morning all

Well I resisted the urge to test today as I got BFN yesterday.

Loving the FRER Tink :hugs:

Not feeling too good so going to have a lazy day xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

sleeping bubs said:


> morning all how are we all?? MC I will pm you my real name so you can see lol. Babydream yer he is my oh's brother lol
> 
> Lo woke up once through the night around 3:15 (but 4:15am for him stupied time going back) had a bottle then wouldn't go back to sleep got a horrible cough which keeps him awake so ended up in our bed!! He really grumpy and clingy today and won't have a nap! Hoping after lunch he will! Getting him a boaster seat today cos he hates his highchair little monkey?
> 
> How is your girl Tink?

its ok i recognise your pic now! :haha: but i still cant see who babydream means.....:dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning MC, don't be silly! Anyhow, I don't think feelings are that much to go on, especially at a day or two PO! I have a good feeling about you :) No reason why your not in with as good a chance as any. :dust: x

Mommyv, I'm sorry you still haven't got that BFP. But the temps are looking promising eh?! I'll have to put you in my siggy, sorry hun! I was talking to somebody who only just got their BFP at 4 days after missing af, so its more possible than you might think. :hugs: x

Whats everybody doing for Halloween? Looks like I'm in nursing a sicky LO :( awww I'll have to make a fuss of him, he was really looking forward to it x


----------



## sleeping bubs

I will have a look lol Going to get mckenzie's lunch ready I think!! Don't really know wot though!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

KristyHart said:


> Morning all
> 
> Well I resisted the urge to test today as I got BFN yesterday.
> 
> Loving the FRER Tink :hugs:
> 
> Not feeling too good so going to have a lazy day xxx

Yours will follow soon Cycle Buddy. Enjoy your lazy day! :hugs: We WILL be bump buddies soon xxxxxx


----------



## MommyV

aww Tink that is too bad the lo has to miss out on trick or treating but I'm sure a special day of sick care from momma will make up for it. I'm not giving up on my bfp yet I'm just not going to get too excited either if temps r still up then I'll test on Tues and if af comes that's okay too but it sure would be nice to get a resolution soon.


----------



## babydream

Hi all, Happy Halloween!

Tink, i love cb digi, it's beautiful!!!! Sorry lo is sick, but have you got two children??? I thought you had only one, sorry, i'll check the fb pics out properly. 

MC, go to sleeping bubs fb pics, photo 56!!! Never mind about last night, do it today.

MommyV, don't give up you'll get your bfp, kristy you too hun.

Hopes, sorry you're still sick, no clue about temps but hope its still okay.

Ladyb, glad to see you here, hope things are getting better. I can't stay away either, hugs to you hun.

Doesn't grapefruit juice give you a weird tummy??? Two glasses a day, love it and i think it works cause i feel pretty wet down there but my tummy feels strange. Oh and my boobies are tingly and little bit sensitive! WTF?? I'm only cd7!!!

Anyway, i hate halloween but hope you'll enjoy it. Lots of love!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

HAPPY HALLOWEEN ALL XXXX[
SIZE="1"]afternoon all how are we all doing??:hugs::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## China girl

happy halloween!!!

Phoebe, I hope your feeling better today. Said a prayer for you yesterday:flower:

Hopes, I hope you get to feeling better as well

Tink, My LO was sick yesterday. He was throwing up all morning, but by that afternoon he was fine. Playing with friends like nothing was wrong. So hopefully it will pass and she will be able to go trick or treating.

Baby, I used to not care for halloween myself, but then I realize I can get free candy:rofl::rofl:

Amy, praying for you too:flower:

I have been trying to keep up, but if I missed anybody please forgive me. You know I love all my Ding Dong sisters!!!:kiss:


----------



## babydream

hey girls, i created a facebook group (damita noticed already lol) with the name TDD (team ding dong). I hope i've done it right, privacy setting-closed does it mean noone else can see what we write in that????? I haven't got a clue what else to do with it!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> hey girls, i created a facebook group (damita noticed already lol) with the name TDD (team ding dong). I hope i've done it right, privacy setting-closed does it mean noone else can see what we write in that????? I haven't got a clue what else to do with it!!!

ill go have a look for it...x


----------



## babydream

Anyone still would like to join our fb group and not on my page, pls send your name by pm xxxxxx


----------



## China girl

babydream said:


> hey girls, i created a facebook group (damita noticed already lol) with the name TDD (team ding dong). I hope i've done it right, privacy setting-closed does it mean noone else can see what we write in that????? I haven't got a clue what else to do with it!!!

I could not find it....well I did, but I don't think its the one you set up...Boy I hope that made sense


----------



## China girl

babydream said:


> Anyone still would like to join our fb group and not on my page, pls send your name by pm xxxxxx

I just pm'd you


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh thanks Babydream!!!!!! Thats great :)

@Phoebe, hope your doing better today hun, been thinking of you x

@China, hope your feeling more positive. Awww its horrible when they are sick isn't it? Glad your LO is feeling better. Mine is still sick, and there talk of a bug going around. I think he will be staying in just in case :( I'll try and make it fun for him x

Babydream, I'm not fussed with halloween either, but I celebrate for the kids. I always hated it as a kid, and had it drummed into me that it was wrong for religious reasons. I just 'fluff it up' ya know, my kids dress as cats, super heros, etc etc and we carve pumpkins etc. I don't like the gore :rofl: I had enough of that working in hospital lol I actually have a total of 4 kids. 12, 10, 8 and 7. But they are my ex partners. This will be mine and DH's first together, which is why we wanted one so bad. One last baby together :) x


----------



## Damita

Happy Halloween ladies!!


----------



## coral11680

just did another opk bfn, hmm hope it is positive soon!

Love the cb digi Tink!

Hi to all the other ding dongs! :hi:

My kids are so excited for Halloween. I will be taking them trick or treating later. My Mum ans Dad are coming over for a takeaway also so lookinf forward to that!!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm sure it will be positive soon :) do you feel like its coming? Have a great day! x


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is well today.....I am still catching up on posts.

Well, I think I O'd yesterday based on my +opk on Friday and my temping.... I wish I felt better about it, but OH and I did not BD yesterday even though I am sure that was the most important day....not going to get into why, but it just didn't happen.
So, we barely :sex: this month and I am feeling pretty low about it. I guess there is still a chance, but was wanting to get so much more BDing in to ensure it! Oh well, only time will tell....

@Tink- that is a beautiful :bfp:!!! Wow!:happydance:


----------



## mrsamyrach

only takes once lew one little old shagggggggg xxx


----------



## babydream

China girl said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Anyone still would like to join our fb group and not on my page, pls send your name by pm xxxxxx
> 
> I just pm'd youClick to expand...

I sent a request china girl, hurry up, we've got 13members we need you, i don't like 13 lol xxxxxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

BOO!!!! Happy Halloween everyone!! :kiss:

LEW... Sorry that you feel you didn't :sex: enough... I know how it feels like we're waiting the entire 1st half of the cycle for BDing and then we worry that we didn't do enough... But remember like Amy said it just takes one little guy to hang around in time for your egg and it sounds like you definitely got some action in recently... so keep your fingers crossed and stay hopeful :)

:hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies still sign of af. I think I see a shadow of a line on my dollar tree test from this am but that is prob and evap and or line eye. I should definately not be looking at it. Hopefully I'll have a good update tomorrow. I have no more tests left so if temps r still up I'll have to go out and get more tomorrow.


----------



## Hopes314

Heres my tests from this am around 830, fmu. I'm not a great line squinter but it's not looking so positive. Don't know how to do the invert thing that you guys do!? ANyone?

Well this was 9dpo. Will go again tomorrow AM.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1796.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 10









DSCF1798.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Hopes314

Also, had trouble getting a clear picture. With the macro function it made it clear on the screen but when took the pic it went back to a little blurry?


----------



## babydream

Hi hopes, is there a line huny? I can't see much, must be very faint but can you see it??


----------



## Hopes314

not looking very positive to me. I think if you click on the pic it will get bigger. Thought I'd ask some of you line squinters/inverters to check it out. But as I said, not looking so great for today.


----------



## poppy666

Hey everyone not long home just trying to eat my tea, havnt caught up properly yet, but Tink loving the line :happydance::happydance: MC got the goods today cos i had ewcm again but no positive opk?:shrug: Dont even have a FAINT line today on it...............

Well changing lo milk to hungry baby again cos he was up every two hours again all night :growlmad: giving him rusk before bed did nothing :cry:


----------



## babydream

Hopes314 said:


> not looking very positive to me. I think if you click on the pic it will get bigger. Thought I'd ask some of you line squinters/inverters to check it out. But as I said, not looking so great for today.

9dpo is still very early babes, don't be disappointed, wait a few days, don't give up xxxxxxxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hopes... it's blurred but I think I see some pigmentation on there? Waiting to see how your next test goes!! :thumbup:

Your chart looks good girl..! :) yeah 9DPO is still early so give it a day or two maybe...


----------



## Hopes314

I'd love to wait til tuesday but I know I will test again tomorrow lol


----------



## babydream

It's all okay hun, test again tomorrow xxxxx fx


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey Poppy666 Mckenzie hasn't been sleeping well in fact he has never gone though the night, hopefully the hungry baby milk will help your lo go through the night. I can't change mckenzie's milk as he is on prescripton high energy formula (which seems to make him more active lol) almost double the amount of calories as normal formula lol


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi all
Well cd10 for me and my clearblue digi opk still negative but i expect that until about cd 16, mean time im enjoying the SMEP lol
@ babydream i private mailed u my name in the hope i can join the fb page
@ poppy sorry to hear about ur opk trouble but keep going because cd11 still pretty early so chances are u'll still get ur positive, what opk brand are u using? I've used asda's and internet cheapies in the past and found them not very good for me (although i got dark lines at times they were never as dark as some i've seen on here). That why i spent some extra £ this month and treated myself to the digi lol sick of squinting at damn lines! Keeping my fingers crossed for ya.
@ hopes314 i thought i could see a line with colour wen i looked at the second pic, i really hope it's the start of ur bfp :) good luck n also keeping my fingers crossed for u!
x


----------



## lupinerainbow

hey ladies, not been around for a while the OH took me away for the weekend and i been handrearing 7 chicks so been a bit tied up haha CD 13 no +OPK as yet but i did forget a few days so could have missed it but hoping not- not so stressed on it this month just taking things as they go OH is buying me a dog from a rescue centre :) which i'm excited about to take my mind off it for a bit especially as his pregnant sis and OH are moving in with us until they can get a council house as they cant afford rent with one wage +baby... just thought i'd update congrats to bfps, good luck to testers & bders fxed for u all :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

sleeping bubs said:


> Hey Poppy666 Mckenzie hasn't been sleeping well in fact he has never gone though the night, hopefully the hungry baby milk will help your lo go through the night. I can't change mckenzie's milk as he is on prescripton high energy formula (which seems to make him more active lol) almost double the amount of calories as normal formula lol


Thanks sleeping bubs on the normal Cow n Gate ( green) he's been drinking 6oz every 2-3hrs, last night gave him Rusk n bottle at 7.30 then he was awake at 10.30pm, midnight, 2ish, 4ish n 6ish again drinking the whole lot :growlmad: but a week ago went to bed at 7.30 feed at midnight and nothing till 6-7am arghhhhhhhhhhhhh i really need sleep lol.



@Jenny Penn Ive used Asda own OPKs & Wilkinsons OPKs. Asda's 5 tests all faint, but yesterdays was the darkest of them all, but not same darkness as control line... Today used Wilkinsons and not even a line? used one yesterday n got a faint after using an Asda's too 

Im cramping tonight and had ewcm since yesterday, also whilst having :sex: i had some dark blood in the ewcm today :shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

ovulation spotting!?


----------



## Hopes314

or way too hardcore sex. lol


----------



## Damita

evening ladies, sorry not being around, I'm the TDD facebook chat :dance:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well i would say listen to ur body and trust your instinct rather than those pesky opk's poppy, get down to some serious bding just incase lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

i agree with jenny on that too....gonna change my avatar to match fb, hows everyone tonight?


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> i agree with jenny on that too....gonna change my avatar to match fb, hows everyone tonight?

I saw it on fb, scary witch!!! 

I agree poppy i never got a +opk on wilkinsons ov tests. 

Jenn i go and add you xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> or way too hardcore sex. lol

Deffo not that id only just sat on him pmsl got disturb so went bathroom before carrying on thats when i noticed it :haha: can you even get ov spotting never heard of it?

But have had the ewcm for last 2 days but no positive OPK so dunno x


----------



## coral11680

hi ladies

how is everyone?


----------



## coral11680

i wonder if I will ever see ewcm i dont think ive ever had it!!:haha:


----------



## babydream

Jenn, there are 5 result with you name hun, which one is you?????


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> i wonder if I will ever see ewcm i dont think ive ever had it!!:haha:

Sometimes you have to root for it (TMI) LOL :haha: but can be seen once you wipe x


----------



## coral11680

oh believe me I've rooted :rofl: either i dont get it at all or my body has dried up since BC:haha:


----------



## babydream

I've been drinkin of gf juice a couple of glassed a day, feeling constantly wet down there haha xxx

Poppy how are you??? sorry korben is not sleeping well, hope hungry baby milk will help xx


----------



## babydream

what is 5inch poppy???


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> I've been drinkin of gf juice a couple of glassed a day, feeling constantly wet down there haha xxx
> 
> Poppy how are you??? sorry korben is not sleeping well, hope hungry baby milk will help xx

5 inch its a game on fb you not get a message? x

Im good thank you sweetie apart from these OPKs no being nice to me, but im gonna just go with my body and carry on :sex:. You ok? xx


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> oh believe me I've rooted :rofl: either i dont get it at all or my body has dried up since BC:haha:

:rofl: You a rooter lmao, Coral do what babydream and a few others do drink grapefruit juice x


----------



## coral11680

poppy i have the same prob no +opk yet! grrr


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> I've been drinkin of gf juice a couple of glassed a day, feeling constantly wet down there haha xxx
> 
> Poppy how are you??? sorry korben is not sleeping well, hope hungry baby milk will help xx
> 
> 5 inch its a game on fb you not get a message? x
> 
> Im good thank you sweetie apart from these OPKs no being nice to me, but im gonna just go with my body and carry on :sex:. You ok? xxClick to expand...

yeah, now i know but mine is 4 and if they think it's something to do with oh size, they'd laugh at him lol would be mean pmpl


----------



## poppy666

lol babydream one of my mates just put 11 inch :rofl:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> lol babydream one of my mates just put 11 inch :rofl:

holy cow!!!!!! i thought i'd put oh's which is 9 but thought it'd sound way too big!!!! 11????? haha Why don't you come to our chat on fb??


----------



## coral11680

bloody hell size 11 shoe is she a giant? lol


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> bloody hell size 11 shoe is she a giant? lol

Either that or a lucky cow :rofl:

@babydream how do i get to chat? x


----------



## babydream

No idea poppy, come to the group page and the chat is just there lol


----------



## mothercabbage

i tried talking to you o it poppy but you were on ere lol...
11 inch...feck me! i take it she's tall! 
im soooo tired gonna hit the hay..... watch a dvd in bed i think night all xx


----------



## poppy666

Ive noticed when i post something its not private from the main fb page? so darnt say anything in it lol... If you look on main page you will see my resent comment x


----------



## babydream

only you can see it, it's not on our walls, none of your other friends can see it poppy xxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> i tried talking to you o it poppy but you were on ere lol...
> 11 inch...feck me! i take it she's tall!
> im soooo tired gonna hit the hay..... watch a dvd in bed i think night all xx

LOL sorry MC ive got both pages up this n fb :haha: got carried away with dirty talk about 11 inches lmao, nite sweetie will try chat in there tomorrow when i know its private but my 2 posts have come up on main fb page so dunno :shrug:

Forgot to ask if you go much sleep with Connor over weekend x


----------



## poppy666

Ok just read up on OV bleeding so fx whilst i was having :sex: thats what the blood was in my ewcm :thumbup: but then again could of just been old af, will have to keep an eye on my temps now and see if it actually shows i ov'd today CD11 :happydance:

https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/spotting.htm


----------



## China girl

babydream said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Anyone still would like to join our fb group and not on my page, pls send your name by pm xxxxxx
> 
> I just pm'd youClick to expand...
> 
> I sent a request china girl, hurry up, we've got 13members we need you, i don't like 13 lol xxxxxxClick to expand...

Baby, I got the friend request but not the group???...ugh!!!


----------



## ladybeautiful

oi oi.... GEEEZ MC... you look scary on that pic! :) Did you have a good halloween?


----------



## ladybeautiful

so I FINALLY got a POSITIVE opk today... I thought I had missed the surge and was done for the month but just took a test on a whim and got a smiley face for the first time ever! running off to get me some:spermy: now :D

Hey so I saw something on the FB chat about the cough medicine for increasing CM... ya'll ladies might know this already but just thought of saying that the main and the ONLY ingredient you shd be looking for is the Guanifesin... there should NOT BE ANY OTHER INGREDIENT in it for the effect you'rre looking for...

robitussin is just one of the common brands here but I wonder if pharmacies in the UK have their own generic version that contains only guanifesin..

alright that's me heading off... 'ta!!


----------



## Damita

go get some :sex:


----------



## Damita

morning :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Lovelys! Missed all the fun did i? :( No fair!

I was in and out of my neighbors for a halloween party, and our DH's took all the kids out Trick or treating while we had a glass of wine......yes even me. I diluted mine heavily with Fanta lol Said I was making a cocktail :rofl: Oh this is gonna be a long few weeks of silence :rofl: Right off to see what I've missed x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes.....looking forward to seeing your test today, your photo is blurry but I think I can see something there? Can you? very feint, although it would be at 9dpo!

MommyV, I had tests for a few days that I thought must be evaps cause I could sware there was a shadow of something there. Everything crossed you have a BFP brewing there

Kristy, where are ya honey? thinking of you x

Poppy, hoping you have a better nights sleep tonight, and hoping he takes to the change of milk.

Coral, I don't really get EWCM, but that conceive plus does the trick! ;)

EVERYBODY ELSE Hope your all ok, hope i don't miss your next facebook chat! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@ladybeautiful congrats on your positive OPK!!!!!! X


----------



## coral11680

Morning ding dongs!

Hi Tink, yeah I hope the conceive plus will do the trick:winkwink: I wish I had bought a medicine syringe or something though its awkward trying to squeeze it in (TMI sorry) I still havent had a positive opk byut cerix has been high soft ans open since yesterday. I'm going out with my Mum for the day and wont be able to opk because she doesnt know I'm TTC. I wonder if I do onae about 10am before she gets here?? I'm drinkning a cup of coffee now but wont drink anything after, do u think thats ok or am i wasting:shrug: my time??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

How late will you be out? If it was me I would do it in the evening, but everybody is different. Mine were always darker in the evening. 

Its awkward isn't it? you guys, and my two best friends are the only ones who knew I was TTC. Can't you sneak into loo and hide test in a box in your bag or something lol Or maybe thats not the greatest idea.......

Pee leaking in your bag lol x


----------



## poppy666

Morning ding dongs.. quick question i jumped up out of bed then quickly got back in to take my temp :haha: it wouldnt of altered the reading will it for that? x


----------



## coral11680

thanks Tink, hmmm not sure what to do now!
Pee leaking in bag:haha:

I only have 2 opks left just ordered some more on ebay so hopefully be here tomorrow they are usually quick. I'm debating whether to order a 2 pack of frer and 2 pack of cb digi on there. They seem cheap 9.34 for 2 digi inc. shipping and 6.95 for 2 frer inc shipping is that good?

Poppy I doubt it affected your temp hun, i do that sometimes


----------



## phoebe

morning ding dongs xxxx:hi:
how are we all today? i'm not too bad still wrestling with the blasted insulin, never realised how much i would now lol. 
@ coral havent u got a small bottle to tinkle into? then do ur test in the safety of ur home later.

hope everyone had a nice eve last nite. i was bloody tucked in bed at 9pm cos i couldnt stay awake:rofl:
::hug::dust::hug: to all testers
love u all xxxx


----------



## coral11680

oooo another question, hi phoebe and pop! :hi:

I signed up to donate blood on nov 11th i will possibly be 9 or 10 dpo then is it safe do you think? Nurse Tink?? I mean I may not even be preg and doubt a test would be accurate?:shrug:


----------



## Damita

Just found out my other best friend is pregnant :cry: and she wasn't even trying, that means both my best friends are pregnant one is 1 month and the other is 5 months...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hmm, sure test be fine if its wrapped up and an a bag lol You shouldn't give blood when pregnant, they will probably refuse you if you if you tell they you might be. x

Phoebe, hopefully your diabetic midwife can get you sorted :)

Poppy, might rise it sightly, usually insignificantly. Will be fine :) x


----------



## coral11680

Damita said:


> Just found out my other best friend is pregnant :cry: and she wasn't even trying, that means both my best friends are pregnant one is 1 month and the other is 5 months...

Dont worry Damita you will be very soon then you will all be preg together:thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

hey damita dont get too disheartened your day will come xxx
thanks tink, i will be fine, just taking a bit to get used to xxx


----------



## babydream

Good morning all, 

Tink, we missed you last night, good thinking of fanta-wine.

Ladyb, thanks for the info, i took a note from poppy last night and will look for something like that if i need next month. Hope you're okay.

Poppy did you sleep better??

Hi pheobe, hugs hun!

coral, where do you get the opk so cheap hun? i'll need to get cb digi too i can't deal with this line thing.

damita, hun don't worry, you'll follow them soon, do they know you're ttc??? It's not a competition love, i hope they don't think that ((((hugs)))))

I'm anxious to see hpt today from hopes, kristy and mommyv! Anyone else????

I woke up with a terrible lower backache like the one i usually get before af. I'm cd8 WTF? i might have to change the mattress???

have a good day all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Tink, we missed you last night, good thinking of fanta-wine.
> 
> Ladyb, thanks for the info, i took a note from poppy last night and will look for something like that if i need next month. Hope you're okay.
> 
> Poppy did you sleep better??
> 
> Hi pheobe, hugs hun!
> 
> coral, where do you get the opk so cheap hun? i'll need to get cb digi too i can't deal with this line thing.
> 
> damita, hun don't worry, you'll follow them soon, do they know you're ttc??? It's not a competition love, i hope they don't think that ((((hugs)))))
> 
> I'm anxious to see hpt today from hopes, kristy and mommyv! Anyone else????
> 
> I woke up with a terrible lower backache like the one i usually get before af. I'm cd8 WTF? i might have to change the mattress???
> 
> have a good day all xxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks Tink :kiss:

@babydream he woke at midnight, then again at 3am so gave him water :thumbup: then he woke for his milk at 6ish so water did the trick hopefully xx

Damita you'll be coming with all of us into 1st tri missy :hugs:

Roll on the testers today im excited :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

baby i get my opk from ebay company called fertilityplan and i just ordered 2 cb digi and 2 frer for about 16 quid:winkwink: got them from ebay froma company called homehealthuk i think


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita :hugs: xxxx

Babydream, lol @ Fantawine. It actually tasted pretty good and looked just like some sort of potent cocktail when it only had a hint of alcohol.....I think I'll be using that trick again at parties :) Hope I catch your next TDD chat! x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,
I had a slight temp drop this am and I definately feel the af cramps kicking in. I'm okay with that though I just wanted something to happen so I could get on with things. 
All you ladies entering your tww mc, poppy, coral , lady beautiful and anybody else I missed I will definately be on the look out for the testing and bfp's. 

Hopes gl with your testing hopefully you'll get that bfp couldn't tell if you had anything on those other pics but if there is it will get darker.

Pheobe- I'm hope that u can get your blood sugars sorted out soon and have a healthy and uneventful rest of your pg.

Damita and Babydream I'll be joining u ladies in the pre o cycle time 

Babydream what cycle day r u on and when do u normally o? I like to know where everyone is at so I know when to start looking for o and bfp's. Thanks.


----------



## PJ32

afternoon all, just popping in to say hi. Been so busy at work again this week, all good takes your mind off the TWW, thini I am still OVing feels like its been going on for a good week now, still loads of BDing do have covered all bases, last shot tonight!

Big :hug: mommyV, you're not out yet.

Hope everyone is well, Tink I saw your Frer on the announcments page, well done you. :happydance::hugs:

Pheobe, I hope that you are feeling a bit better,

Good luck to everyone who is waiting to test, cant wait to see more BFP's so exciting have a good feeling about November FXd


----------



## phoebe

PJ32 said:


> afternoon all, just popping in to say hi. Been so busy at work again this week, all good takes your mind off the TWW, thini I am still OVing feels like its been going on for a good week now, still loads of BDing do have covered all bases, last shot tonight!
> 
> Big :hug: mommyV, you're not out yet.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, Tink I saw your Frer on the announcments page, well done you. :happydance::hugs:
> 
> Pheobe, I hope that you are feeling a bit better,
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is waiting to test, cant wait to see more BFP's so exciting have a good feeling about November FXd

Thanks PJ feeling much better now, just got a wee cough now xx
Good luck with your 2ww hunny, shall be keeping a look out for u xxx:hugs::flower:


----------



## phoebe

MommyV said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I had a slight temp drop this am and I definately feel the af cramps kicking in. I'm okay with that though I just wanted something to happen so I could get on with things.
> All you ladies entering your tww mc, poppy, coral , lady beautiful and anybody else I missed I will definately be on the look out for the testing and bfp's.
> 
> Hopes gl with your testing hopefully you'll get that bfp couldn't tell if you had anything on those other pics but if there is it will get darker.
> 
> Pheobe- I'm hope that u can get your blood sugars sorted out soon and have a healthy and uneventful rest of your pg.
> 
> Damita and Babydream I'll be joining u ladies in the pre o cycle time
> 
> Babydream what cycle day r u on and when do u normally o? I like to know where everyone is at so I know when to start looking for o and bfp's. Thanks.

Thanks mommyv xx it will get better, just taking a little while to work out correct dosage xx hope af doesnt rear her ugly head and that this is the start of something good:thumbup: shall be keeping my bits crossed for u xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydream

mommyv i'm on cd8, no idea when i'd ov, last cycle was cd19.

phoebe love the tickers lol well done xxxxxxxxx

thanks coral, i'll check it out xxxx


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> mommyv i'm on cd8, no idea when i'd ov, last cycle was cd19.
> 
> phoebe love the tickers lol well done xxxxxxxxx
> 
> thanks coral, i'll check it out xxxx

it took me a little while lol hehehe. getting there with the old technology :rofl::rofl: bless me xx u ok today?? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> damita, hun don't worry, you'll follow them soon, do they know you're ttc??? It's not a competition love, i hope they don't think that ((((hugs)))))

Thanks ladies :hugs: yeah they do, the thing is they weren't even trying it just happened... I know it's not a competition I just wish my body would work instead of buggering me around, DH is really upset :cry: I want to cry but am at uni


----------



## TTC2308

Good Morning Girls,

Had a busy weekend and wasnt able toaccess BNB. Still no :witch:. Took a HPT last night and no line. Wasn't FMU though. Will try again in the morning.

Tink - you :bfp: looks awesome!!!! Congrats

MC -posting pumpkin pictures that DH and I carved on Friday. Enjoy!!!
 



Attached Files:







Halloween.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Damita, I know exactly what you mean. It just highlights what your going through and the injustice of it all. That BFP you'll get at the end of this all will make all this seem worth it when you look back x

@TTC Hoping for a BFP for you soon! Was talking to a BnB lady on here who has only just got her BFP. Feint and 4 days after af was due. x

@Phoebe Loving the tickers :) x

@Me I'm SHATTERED. EMOTIONAL. AND NAUSEOUS. Husband has a rotton cold and is being miserable. This is making me even more emotional as I want some attention, and he's not giving it lol I am being IRRATIONAL :rofl:


----------



## TTC2308

Hope that is the case with me. I am 4 days late today :nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

The fact that AF is late is a good sign! :)


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> Hope that is the case with me. I am 4 days late today :nope:

TTC FX for tomorrow sweetie WOW 4 days late :happydance: :dust::dust::dust: for everyone testing :kiss:

Just done another OPK (wilkinsons) nothing on it, so since cd8 all been faint then nothing yesterday n today :growlmad: looked back on all my faint OPKs and cd9 darkest so dunno if to take that as my positive cos of cramps i had all evening last night n backache & ewcm last 2 days :shrug:

I totally give up :haha:


----------



## KristyHart

Hello everyone

Anothe BFN for me today

Think af is gonna show on Wednesday :cry:

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Hope that is the case with me. I am 4 days late today :nope:
> 
> TTC FX for tomorrow sweetie WOW 4 days late :happydance: :dust::dust::dust: for everyone testing :kiss:
> 
> Just done another OPK (wilkinsons) nothing on it, so since cd8 all been faint then nothing yesterday n today :growlmad: looked back on all my faint OPKs and cd9 darkest so dunno if to take that as my positive cos of cramps i had all evening last night n backache & ewcm last 2 days :shrug:
> 
> I totally give up :haha:Click to expand...

Hey, Poppy! So, if you O'd early, you got your :spermy: right? Less waiting then!!! I would go by the cramps and EWCM-only faint pos. OPKs for me too the past two days. No EWCM or cramps though (the other day just must have been intestinal). We've BD'd the past two nights, so I'm not sure if I'm getting watery cm (like before EWCM) or it's just leftovers!


----------



## eesoja81

TTC-FX for you, my dear!


----------



## eesoja81

KristyHart said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Anothe BFN for me today
> 
> Think af is gonna show on Wednesday :cry:
> 
> Hope your all ok xx

No worries about the BFN-I was reading somewhere that the majority of women don't get their BFP until after AF is due! It's deceptive on here b/c there are so many women, you know? FX for you :flower:


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Hope that is the case with me. I am 4 days late today :nope:
> 
> TTC FX for tomorrow sweetie WOW 4 days late :happydance: :dust::dust::dust: for everyone testing :kiss:
> 
> Just done another OPK (wilkinsons) nothing on it, so since cd8 all been faint then nothing yesterday n today :growlmad: looked back on all my faint OPKs and cd9 darkest so dunno if to take that as my positive cos of cramps i had all evening last night n backache & ewcm last 2 days :shrug:
> 
> I totally give up :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Poppy! So, if you O'd early, you got your :spermy: right? Less waiting then!!! I would go by the cramps and EWCM-only faint pos. OPKs for me too the past two days. No EWCM or cramps though (the other day just must have been intestinal). We've BD'd the past two nights, so I'm not sure if I'm getting watery cm (like before EWCM) or it's just leftovers!Click to expand...

Yeah BD twice yesterday thats how i noticed the spotting in cm :thumbup: ov cramps started about 5hrs later so fx ive listened to my body more than relying on the opks :dohh:

Will BD tonight just to make sure but not much in the mood. I was yesterday tho :haha:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Hope that is the case with me. I am 4 days late today :nope:
> 
> TTC FX for tomorrow sweetie WOW 4 days late :happydance: :dust::dust::dust: for everyone testing :kiss:
> 
> Just done another OPK (wilkinsons) nothing on it, so since cd8 all been faint then nothing yesterday n today :growlmad: looked back on all my faint OPKs and cd9 darkest so dunno if to take that as my positive cos of cramps i had all evening last night n backache & ewcm last 2 days :shrug:
> 
> I totally give up :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Poppy! So, if you O'd early, you got your :spermy: right? Less waiting then!!! I would go by the cramps and EWCM-only faint pos. OPKs for me too the past two days. No EWCM or cramps though (the other day just must have been intestinal). We've BD'd the past two nights, so I'm not sure if I'm getting watery cm (like before EWCM) or it's just leftovers!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah BD twice yesterday thats how i noticed the spotting in cm :thumbup: ov cramps started about 5hrs later so fx ive listened to my body more than relying on the opks :dohh:
> 
> Will BD tonight just to make sure but not much in the mood. I was yesterday tho :haha:Click to expand...

CLEARLY in the mood yesterday :happydance::sex: Go Poppy!!!
Share some of that w/me the next couple of days!!!


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Hope that is the case with me. I am 4 days late today :nope:
> 
> TTC FX for tomorrow sweetie WOW 4 days late :happydance: :dust::dust::dust: for everyone testing :kiss:
> 
> Just done another OPK (wilkinsons) nothing on it, so since cd8 all been faint then nothing yesterday n today :growlmad: looked back on all my faint OPKs and cd9 darkest so dunno if to take that as my positive cos of cramps i had all evening last night n backache & ewcm last 2 days :shrug:
> 
> I totally give up :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Poppy! So, if you O'd early, you got your :spermy: right? Less waiting then!!! I would go by the cramps and EWCM-only faint pos. OPKs for me too the past two days. No EWCM or cramps though (the other day just must have been intestinal). We've BD'd the past two nights, so I'm not sure if I'm getting watery cm (like before EWCM) or it's just leftovers!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah BD twice yesterday thats how i noticed the spotting in cm :thumbup: ov cramps started about 5hrs later so fx ive listened to my body more than relying on the opks :dohh:
> 
> Will BD tonight just to make sure but not much in the mood. I was yesterday tho :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> CLEARLY in the mood yesterday :happydance::sex: Go Poppy!!!
> Share some of that w/me the next couple of days!!!Click to expand...

They do say when your fertile your more in the mood for it :winkwink::haha:

Are you getting watery now n what cd do you usually ov? i had watery for just a day think cd8 then went ewcm x


----------



## poppy666

KristyHart said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Anothe BFN for me today
> 
> Think af is gonna show on Wednesday :cry:
> 
> Hope your all ok xx

Hang in their kirsty everyone is different, i was 6 days late with my last LO n only got a very faint line then took ages to go really dark, your early yet :hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

Poppy-I THINK I'm getting watery now, and last cycle I O'd on cd 15 (poss 16). That's 4-5 days early for me, which I attribute to taking the soy. This cycle, started the soy 1 day earlier, so I'm anticipating O'ing on cd14-15, but we'll see. My cp is def. high and soft. I usually only get the EWCM 1 day, but cramps for a couple of days.

DH was asking me a couple of days ago about how long it's taking to get preg. so I told him I'd do whatever it took to make sure he was 'in the mood' more, and really taking it seriously, so we could BD more. I think we're off to a good start this cycle, might take a night off tonight and get back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:( LO was just sick in my car.....had to clean it all out, just getting him in a bath.....I'm gonna puke too........ :(


----------



## poppy666

I give up trying to work my cp out, one minute up high, next down lol we just need to BD and get preggers :haha:


----------



## eesoja81

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :( LO was just sick in my car.....had to clean it all out, just getting him in a bath.....I'm gonna puke too........ :(

AWWW-poor thing (both of you :flower:) .....and the nausea starts :hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> I give up trying to work my cp out, one minute up high, next down lol we just need to BD and get preggers :haha:

Agreed!


----------



## babydream

Aw tink, lo is still sick???? Poor thing! You're not being irrational, you are hormonal lol xx

Eesoja, added you on facebook, when you confirm I can add you to our group too. Take a night off and keep b'ding ;)

TTC, kristy, mommyv and hopes looking forward to see your bfp any day now xx

Poppy, I'd take cd9 as + hun, nice and early ov xx

I'm still waiting for my app letter from the hospital for my scan, getting anxious what takes this long!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Blurrrrrrrrrrr lol

and 

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz what we go though in motherhood and to be motherhood lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think it varies from hospital to hospital, I still have to go to the docs. Gonna ring them now, not looking forward to it. Wondering what he's gonna say, I have already dropped most of my meds, and weaning myself of the pain killers. I'm chopping the co-codamol in half and taking a paracetamol with it instead of the other co-codamol. Dropped everything else, from reading up it should be safe enough, will just need to ditch it completely in the last weeks so LO wont suffer withdrawal or breathing difficulties. Ah well better go ring them eh? lol x


----------



## Hopes314

cramping and bfn, 10 dpo. oh and big temp drop. lovelyy.


----------



## eesoja81

Hopes314 said:


> cramping and bfn, 10 dpo. oh and big temp drop. lovelyy.

 Temp did & no AF yet, though, right? Didn't you say you had spotting yesterday? This could be implantation, my dear!


----------



## eesoja81

meant to type 'temp dip'


----------



## Hopes314

nope, no spotting. but happy no af yet at least


----------



## poppy666

I dont understand the temp thing, but your not out yet sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Hopes :hugs: could well be implantation, keep that chin up hun xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon all, well im tired today connor hasnt slept well over the weekend at all poppy...sooooooo sleepy today, never :sex: last night either so what will be will be, IF i dont get :bfp: this cycle im not :sex: until +opk, its just too much work trying to stick to SMEP....NICE pumpkins TTC!!! look great! im not too keen on the facebook TDD chat, it goes too fast for my brain so ill stick to BnB i think, and the occasional message on FB...:hugs: to the ladies with :bfn:& :dust: for next testers xx


----------



## Hopes314

Really need to make up my mind whether I'm going to do the soy next cycle or not, seeing as next cycle could start any day now. ugh. dont want to "mess anything up" but being on cd32 and only 10 dpo isnt really fun either.


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey everyone Poppy thats good of lo to sleep a bit better!! Mckenzie had 3oz milk at 8pm then 5oz at 3:30am (then finally went bk asleep around half 4) he has a horrible caugh! He is alsleep in pushchair at moment after baby group can't belive he had a 8oz bottle an hr a go madness.

I felt so ill last night was feeling quite faint thoughout the day but b4 bed last night I felt I was going to be sick stomach was hurting so bad but I felt much better in the morning!!! That was a bit odd (i wonder lol)


----------



## eesoja81

mothercabbage said:


> afternoon all, well im tired today connor hasnt slept well over the weekend at all poppy...sooooooo sleepy today, never :sex: last night either so what will be will be, IF i dont get :bfp: this cycle im not :sex: until +opk, its just too much work trying to stick to SMEP....NICE pumpkins TTC!!! look great! im not too keen on the facebook TDD chat, it goes too fast for my brain so ill stick to BnB i think, and the occasional message on FB...:hugs: to the ladies with :bfn:& :dust: for next testers xx

I started doing SMEP a few cycles ago-more power to you!!! If you count the number of times you have to BD, it doesn't sound like too much, but when it comes down to it, it's really hard to stick with it!


----------



## mothercabbage

yes it is...wow im pooped! missed the last night after O then the one last shot night too, just didnt have the energy or the mood to do it...never mind, no doubt ill be on cycle 3 in a couple of weeks!


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> nope, no spotting. but happy no af yet at least

Good luck hopes, will keep all my bits crossed for you honey:hugs: xx


----------



## eesoja81

mothercabbage said:


> yes it is...wow im pooped! missed the last night after O then the one last shot night too, just didnt have the energy or the mood to do it...never mind, no doubt ill be on cycle 3 in a couple of weeks!

you never know :winkwink:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, I hear ya.....If I hadn't got a BFP this month I think I don't see how I woulds have managed another month of it......I was desperate for it to end :rofl: I think main thing is the general idea, building up a stock of :spermy: before O and doing it close to O. FF for the 2ww eh? lol 

Hopes, having a long cycle like that is rotton.....I was going insane with short ones! I was almost certain i saw a hint of something on your test yesterday, how did it look in real life? FX you don't have to go back to square one. But if you do, why don't you give the soy a try, the others seem to have got on ok with it? 

Sleeping bubs, FX that was something positive the other day :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Eesoja glad your months BD is getting off to a good start :) Nice when DH complies eh? lol :dust: x


----------



## eesoja81

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Eesoja glad your months BD is getting off to a good start :) Nice when DH complies eh? lol :dust: x

Tell me about it! He was pretty sad when I didn't get a BFP last cycle, and really was taking it seriously when we chatted. I'm feeling pretty positive after having almost completely given up caffeine (except for the occasional piece of chocolate or diet coke) and taking the soy. It's so crazy how I plan next year based on when I will be pregnant-it's almost all I can think about! 

So, how excited are you??? July due date, right?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:) How excited do you think i am :rofl: Yes July 13th I think, going docs tomorrow. I'm just a bit worried about how I'm gonna cope health wise. Of course I'll put up with whatever my health throws at me and it will be worth it. 

I know what you mean about planning everything, I even thought about it when getting a coat this year for winter lol (Brought a size bigger so room to 'grow') :rofl: Good job eh? x


----------



## eesoja81

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :) How excited do you think i am :rofl: Yes July 13th I think, going docs tomorrow. I'm just a bit worried about how I'm gonna cope health wise. Of course I'll put up with whatever my health throws at me and it will be worth it.
> 
> I know what you mean about planning everything, I even thought about it when getting a coat this year for winter lol (Brought a size bigger so room to 'grow') :rofl: Good job eh? x

Aw-just imagine with your belly in like 4 or 5 months with your big jacket-how cute :kiss:

July 13 is my twin nieces' birthday! I'm sure the DRs will be super thorough and careful with everything they talk to you about regarding your health problems. I think I told you this a couple of weeks ago, but, when I was pregnant, I had to do the non-stress tests weekly to check on Mia. I also took 81mg of Baby Tylenol and iron in addition to my prenatals. They were super careful with everything and made me feel comfortable being high risk. Trust in your DR. & nurses. So, no worries (even though you will anyways :winkwink:) and enjoy every minute of this!


----------



## phoebe

just heard about lily allen poor poor lady xx now thats put the fear of christ into me :cry::cry: xxx


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> MC, I hear ya.....If I hadn't got a BFP this month I think I don't see how I woulds have managed another month of it......I was desperate for it to end :rofl: I think main thing is the general idea, building up a stock of :spermy: before O and doing it close to O. FF for the 2ww eh? lol
> 
> Hopes, having a long cycle like that is rotton.....I was going insane with short ones! I was almost certain i saw a hint of something on your test yesterday, how did it look in real life? FX you don't have to go back to square one. But if you do, why don't you give the soy a try, the others seem to have got on ok with it?
> 
> Sleeping bubs, FX that was something positive the other day :) x

I kinda thought I saw something on yesterdays test too, but I see nothing on today's, so I didn't even bother posting it. If my temp goes back up I may test tomorrow. If it doesn't, I dont think I'll bother. Its weird my temp was so high all day yesterday, like 99, (temped because I felt so hot and yucky) and then this am it was 97.3, thats my coverline. May try the soy if another cycle is on its way, prob wouldn't hurt.


----------



## eesoja81

phoebe said:


> just heard about lily allen poor poor lady xx now thats put the fear of christ into me :cry::cry: xxx

OMG-just searched her on Yahoo. That's absolutely terrible, but don't let that worry you-you're doing everything possible for a healthy pregnancy, right? No tears (unless their from joy) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Might have just been a fluke hun, I feel hot and yucky :) Maybe thats a good sign lol x


----------



## phoebe

i will try and do as i am told hun thanks xxx i know i am hormonal and stuff, but it is a worry when i mcd before. i know i need to kick myself up the ass and get some PMA xxxxx:flower:


----------



## eesoja81

phoebe said:


> i will try and do as i am told hun thanks xxx i know i am hormonal and stuff, but it is a worry when i mcd before. i know i need to kick myself up the ass and get some PMA xxxxx:flower:

Now that's the spirit!:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh no! Thats so terrible :( at 6 months?!?! OMG thats just so horrible I can even begin to imagine! :(


----------



## phoebe

heartbreaking isnt it?? poor lady xxx:nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks Eesoja, I appreciate it. Will feel better once the doc knows and he can put my care into motion :) x


----------



## phoebe

right see u lovlies later, just off to my cook my man his lasagne:hugs: have a lovely evening and i will catch u all later:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## eesoja81

Ok, my friends, I've got to hop in the shower before DH gets home & I have to go to work:growlmad: I only have to work 5 hours tonight before a day off tomorrow-finally! I think I'm going to pick up something sexy to wear for DH tomorrow night-might be a challenge having my 4 year old with me, though! LOVE and :dust: to those of us waiting on our BFP's and some good ol' LOVE and LUCK to my preggers friends :flower: Have a great night, and will def. check in tomorrow!
:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

Bye, Phoebe!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi all!
Is the news about lily allen just so sad :( God bless her!
Hows eveyone this evening? x


----------



## Jenny Penn

I meant to write *Isn't*


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,
Still no af and I bd'd last night and was checking this pm but nothing. Idk I'm sure my temp just needs to drop a little more and then she'll prob be here tomorrow. I have had the strangest tww ever this time around.

Tink Sorry you still have sickness in your house

MC- don't be discouraged yet u did lots of bding and I have heard that it's best to do before o so I think that your chances r very good

Hopes hang in there your temp will prob go back up tomorrow and u still can get your bfp this month

Pheobe I'm glad u r getting things sorted out try to relax and enjoy your pregnancy the time goes so fast and it really is a unique experience


----------



## mrsamyrach

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

just had the biggest vomiting session ever xxxxx and feel loads better lol

hows everyone
gutted for lily allen bless her xxxx

right shagfest starts tonight hubby been told


----------



## sleeping bubs

u ok amy? Can't belive Lilly Allen lost her baby.

oh has gone to scouts lo I and I have had tea (well I did lo eat some had to wake him up though had a 3hr nap lol) Might watch a film in a bit and keep lo entertained wants me to sit on floor!


----------



## Damita

aw how sad poor Lily Allen


----------



## poppy666

Evening ding dongs :flower:

Very sad about Lily Allen 6mths thats hard bet they devastated :cry:.

@ Pheobe you be ok sweetie :hugs:

@ mommyV got everything crossed for you :dust:

@ sleeping bubs 3hr nap? omg lucky bugger lol i get about 40 mins in morning and same in afternoon then thats it till 7.30 :dohh:

@ Amy you on your shagging mission now? lol im gonna do tonight n tomorrow then havnt got a clue.

Do another OPK about 9ish see if anything on it, got the headache from hell at the moment, im knackered n my boobs have grown :haha: ( even dh commented on them getting bigger) must be the Soy :thumbup: no complaining x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey Poppy I coldn't belive it we went to a baby group and he runs around the place and plays outside so tired him out lol usually only get and hour or 2 in the afternoon, he prob won't go to bed until 9ish after a bottle. He just been crying cos he wants his boots on lol now going to sit on sofa with him and watch over the hedge lol

Another note my boobs are killing feel like they getting squshed lol


----------



## poppy666

Id kill for a few hours in the afternoon lol aww bless him :hugs: So your 6dpo? x 

edited forgot to say dont think i got you on fb :(


----------



## sleeping bubs

he is getting really tired now but waiting a bit to give milk and hopefully will go longer till next feed! I think 6dpo don't really chart temp etc. 

It didn't take long to get pregant last time about 3months after coming off pill first time the had mmc then 2months later I was pregant with lo so hopefully won't take long this time been about 2months since came of pill this time around! 

I on chat thing on fb but not friends with anyone oh request bless him  

So is your lo in bed??


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all hows things? 
my kids all tucked up(for now-connor will be wide awake in a few hours! :growlmad: )so were making the most of the peace and quiet......changed my ticker! think its quite fitting now:haha:


----------



## poppy666

sleeping bubs yep he went at 8ish, wow you should have no problem getting your bfp then :thumbup:

MC loving the ticker sweetie, im gonna go poas in a minute :happydance: if this one negative too shall i count today as 1dpo or not? x


----------



## mothercabbage

did you get +opk??? did i miss it? its with adding facebook, i seemed to have just skimmed these pages i have missed!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> did you get +opk??? did i miss it? its with adding facebook, i seemed to have just skimmed these pages i have missed!!!!!

No i started testing from cd8 till today all faint, (nothing on todays...) but looking at them the darkest i got was cd9 but wasnt as dark as the control line :shrug: ive had ewcm for 3 days and yesterday cramps all evening, so dunno what to think. Going to do another OPK be back in 5 minutes.


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy i would dtd tonight just to cover yourself, can you take pic?? have you got OV pains? xx


----------



## poppy666

Only pains ive had was last night like af pains, i dtd twice yesterday and there was brownish blood in my ewcm only noticed cos we got disturbed half way through 1st session lol and had to go toilet noticed when i wiped. Just uploading pics x


----------



## mothercabbage

not sure bout blood in cm, maybe old blood from af??? or O bleed? can you have that? x


----------



## mrsamyrach

popples i had that at cd9 tinge of brown xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah I've heard of an O bleed, might be that soy Pops!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

evening girlies, wohoo I finally have some ewcm going on and opk's have been getting darker still not as dark as the control line though:happydance: tested 3 times today:haha: just told dh I want his bits tonight, tomorrow and weds, he just looked at me in disbeleive:haha: it's only fair after I let him do his racing


----------



## poppy666

Sorry best i can do picture wise.

Top one ive just done cd12

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image007.jpg[/IMG]

Next two the top one was cd9 darkest i got :shrug:

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image012.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sounds like a plan Daisys Mummy! get :sex: n catch :spermy:


----------



## mothercabbage

its not +, but i wouldnt trust them if you think your O.....go with your instinct n shag away!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::haha:


----------



## poppy666

Pmsl the top one from wilkinsons, white tube one's are asda's, but yeah shag away for few days :haha: but really cant be bothered was well in mood yesterday totally not tonight :dohh:

Amy yes i remember you saying about the tinge now... i did think old af but was only that little bit in cm then nothing, oh well time will tell x


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> evening girlies, wohoo I finally have some ewcm going on and opk's have been getting darker still not as dark as the control line though:happydance: tested 3 times today:haha: just told dh I want his bits tonight, tomorrow and weds, he just looked at me in disbeleive:haha: it's only fair after I let him do his racing

Wooohoooo DM get on it girl :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

GO daisy!!:sex::sex::sex:
will you be at it too then poppy?:sex:
my OH just said "im having you tonight" ohhhhhhhhhh the romance isnt dead pmsl:rofl::haha:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: You go girl :haha: Is this your last night? Yeah i be doing it geez things we have to do huh lol x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Opk's from today and yesterday:happydance:

https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/01112010488.jpg


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Pmsl the top one from wilkinsons, white tube one's are asda's, but yeah shag away for few days :haha: but really cant be bothered was well in mood yesterday totally not tonight :dohh:
> 
> Amy yes i remember you saying about the tinge now... i did think old af but was only that little bit in cm then nothing, oh well time will tell x

i wouldnt worry popples i aint had any since hun xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

looks close daisy.:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah Amy if id not gone toilet id not of noticed it really, sure we will see by end of cycle if it was ov bleed or not x


----------



## Hopes314

Daisys mumm looks like you are getting close to O, any day now!!

Poppy- I don't think you O'd yet. I mean you cant trust opks 100% but they seem very light to me. Also, I don't see any indication on your chart of a possible O day yet. Your coverline will probably be around 97.4 (unless your temps change a lot before you actually O) So, until you have 3 higher temps in a row, there is no indication of O. I don't see a first higher temp yet. So watch close to your temps and maybe keep opking if its not too stressful!


----------



## poppy666

Yeah will carry on poas.. but as for the chart thing i dont have a clue on that lol x


----------



## coral11680

opk from 4.30 today almost pos hopefully tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







get-attachment.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mothercabbage

well i feel sick! too many sweeties! :sick:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy I'd agree with Hopes, do you remember I spotted at cd10 and 11, thought I'd O'd early but here I am with Opk's getting darker!

Keep opking and temping :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

oooh lots of tests :) Yup looking like O soon eh DM


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> opk from 4.30 today almost pos hopefully tomorrow!

hurrahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
yea looks good 4 tmoz xx


----------



## poppy666

Coral you lucky bugger lol not long now pfft :haha:


----------



## coral11680

yeah pops i agree i dont think u o'ed yet, keep poas hun!:haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Coral looks like we're both in the same :boat::haha:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Yeah will carry on poas.. but as for the chart thing i dont have a clue on that lol x

I think that the biggest thing about charting is that you cant see that you O'd until a few days after it happened, its basically just a great way to confirm it and a great way to obsess during the TWW lol! BUT.. the day that fertilityfriend will consider your O day, will be the day BEFORE your temp goes above the coverline. Your coverline is determined based on previous temps on your chart. Coverline is considered like .1 degree F higher than any of your past few temps or something. So when your temp goes higher than your previous ones, the day before that is considered your O day (assuming that temp stays high) From there, you will need three temps above coverline in a row, and then fertility friend will put crosshairs on your chart and you can assume you've O'd.

So technically, you can be O'ing today, and you wont know until at least tomorrow when your temp goes up. But thats the beauty of OPKs! If you were going to O in the immediate future, your OPK would likely at least have some sort of line..


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Poppy I'd agree with Hopes, do you remember I spotted at cd10 and 11, thought I'd O'd early but here I am with Opk's getting darker!
> 
> Keep opking and temping :happydance:

Yep i remember you saying in soy thread, but if i get a dark tomorrow/wednesday that means the soy moved my ov further than normal to say cd15/16 hmmmm


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy I think the soy has moved my O date back by 1 day, I think I'm going to O tomorrow (cd15) when last month I O'd on cd14, I'm hoping my O date is later because the soy has given me a better eggie


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah will carry on poas.. but as for the chart thing i dont have a clue on that lol x
> 
> I think that the biggest thing about charting is that you cant see that you O'd until a few days after it happened, its basically just a great way to confirm it and a great way to obsess during the TWW lol! BUT.. the day that fertilityfriend will consider your O day, will be the day BEFORE your temp goes above the coverline. Your coverline is determined based on previous temps on your chart. Coverline is considered like .1 degree F higher than any of your past few temps or something. So when your temp goes higher than your previous ones, the day before that is considered your O day (assuming that temp stays high) From there, you will need three temps above coverline in a row, and then fertility friend will put crosshairs on your chart and you can assume you've O'd.
> 
> So technically, you can be O'ing today, and you wont know until at least tomorrow when your temp goes up. But thats the beauty of OPKs! If you were going to O in the immediate future, your OPK would likely at least have some sort of line..Click to expand...


I just copy n paste that too much info for me to remember lol keep an eye on my chart :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

it did that to damita if i remember rightly, im sure she said that in her vlog.....maybe building a good strong egg! or 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Poppy I think the soy has moved my O date back by 1 day, I think I'm going to O tomorrow (cd15) when last month I O'd on cd14, I'm hoping my O date is later because the soy has given me a better eggie

Wont that be bad tho if i O later? than my normal cd13/14


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies,

:hi: Tink, Poppy, MC, Coral, Hopes, Babydream, sleeping bubs, MommyV, Phoebe, Daisy, ladydream, Amy and anyone else I might have missed!

I am just checking in...I am so bogged down with work- have to go back to it in a few mins, but thought that I deserved a 10 min break for some bnb time :happydance:

@Poppy, I would definitely keep opking- it may be that you O'd already and didn't pick it up on the OPK, but it also could be that you didn't even O yet....
I would maybe try DTD every other day until you can confirm O with either your temps or your opks.

@Hopes- I must have missed it, but did you have a possible postive preg test? AF is still not here right?

As for me, my chart is all over the place with temps. I have a bad feeling that FF is going to tell me that I O'd on cd10...but think I O'd on cd14 - got a postive OPK on the 13th....
Chart experts - does your temp usually dip on O day? Can anyone make heads or tails of my chart? Thanks- I am deffo a charting amateur.

How is everyone today???


----------



## coral11680

Daisys_mummy said:


> Coral looks like we're both in the same :boat::haha:

yes hun we are waiting, waiting, getting tired bd'ing!:haha:


----------



## Hopes314

Ugh, now you guys got me scared to take soy next cycle, my current one is already heading for like 35 days before AF. Don;t want to extend thatttt.


----------



## LEW32

Poppy, I don't think its a bad thing if your O day is moved back a day or two as long as your luteal phase is still normal. 
Your cycle may end up being a day or two longer if you O later....


----------



## Hopes314

LEW- I had a test yesterday that looked like it had some color and a second line, but nothing today. And temp dip. And I took a nap and now that I woke up I'm having like serioussss cramps, feels like I'm 2 days into AF! So maybe its coming. yuck.


----------



## LEW32

Aww Hopes, well, you are still early at 10 DPO- so maybe test again in a day or two if AF doesn't show?


----------



## mothercabbage

from what ive learnt bout temping i think you O CD10, ask tink, shes the chart queen!! did you dtd around then??


----------



## mothercabbage

@lew, look at your chart, i see the bd days...silly me..:dohh: looks good...well i think so...but best ask tink x


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Poppy, I don't think its a bad thing if your O day is moved back a day or two as long as your luteal phase is still normal.
> Your cycle may end up being a day or two longer if you O later....

Think ive had a few of those when af has been 2 days late, so wouldnt be anything to do with the soy then thankfully x


----------



## Hopes314

Lew i think you O'd on CD14


----------



## LEW32

Thanks MC...I REALLY REALLY hope I didn't O on CD10... hubby was out of town until CD11, so it would probably be out of luck this cycle :cry:

it does sorta look like it from my chart, but I got a +OPK on CD13....so IDK :shrug:

Expert Tink- what do you think??
Hopes- any ideas?

:hugs: girls


----------



## Hopes314

CD 14 looks excellent for you lew because you had your positive opk day before and then temp increase on cd 15 and sustained cd 16. if you get another high temp tomorrow fertility friend will prob put crosshairs at cd14 as O day!!


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes sounds clued up on this, i would go with her, i just look at them charts and get confused, i dont temp...just opks...good luck hunni xxx


----------



## poppy666

Hopes well what does that massive dip mean on lews cd10?


----------



## mothercabbage

thats what i wondered?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lew i think that temp drop might have just been an odd temp, the opks usually are pretty accurate. Can you disregard it? just check the box next to the temp on the day. You can always add it back in later. Also CD13 and 14 are a lighter colour, did you temp at your normal time? If you did it later they could have been higher than normal. Think its all looking good for O on CD14 :) X


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Lew I think ff is going to put your O at cd14 huni, wait and see what it says tomoorow when you put your temp in, but I'd lay money on cd14

Did anything different happen around cd10 that you can remeber, as that temp looks so out of place lol


----------



## mothercabbage

also im wondering about PK??? she not been on in a while...xx


----------



## mothercabbage

tink to the rescue!!! xx


----------



## Hopes314

My guess is that the dip means nothing at all, check out the huge dip on my chart at CD 11/12. Meant nothing at all. random estrogen increase maybee? Anyway, after CD10, her temps kinda stayed where they were all long, no increase. so prob no O.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Hopes well what does that massive dip mean on lews cd10?

It means she was cold


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: tink ya funny bugger lol get to bed :haha:


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Everyone! You all made me feel better about it!
Is there any point in forcing myself on OH tonight if I O'd on CD14? Today is CD16 for me.

As for the weird dip on CD10- the one thing I DO remember that day was that I got a full night of sleep without getting woken up! :rofl: So, maybe I should disregard it because that is rare for me! I usually get up at least once a night- that day, I actually slept through peacefully...

Yes, I was wondering about PK as well....has she even seen Tink's positive tests or has she been around since then....a little worried but maybe she is just really busy.


----------



## mothercabbage

@tink..lol.....oooooooooooooooo sarky :haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Hopes well what does that massive dip mean on lews cd10?
> 
> It means she was coldClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Hopes well what does that massive dip mean on lews cd10?
> 
> It means she was coldClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Tink just cos your preggo dont mean i wont get you back for that one :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm sorry, I am tired and in a DRY mood lol :hugs: TDD I must Sleeeeeeeeeeeeeppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
:dust: :dust: :dust: for the shaggers :)

Nighty Nighty x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Well I'm off, gonna get hubby in the mood, he owes me:haha:


----------



## Hopes314

LEW32 said:


> Thanks Everyone! You all made me feel better about it!
> Is there any point in forcing myself on OH tonight if I O'd on CD14? Today is CD16 for me.
> 
> As for the weird dip on CD10- the one thing I DO remember that day was that I got a full night of sleep without getting woken up! :rofl: So, maybe I should disregard it because that is rare for me! I usually get up at least once a night- that day, I actually slept through peacefully...
> 
> Yes, I was wondering about PK as well....has she even seen Tink's positive tests or has she been around since then....a little worried but maybe she is just really busy.

I don't think you have a reason to discard the temp yet, shouldn't affect FF's O date calculation. I kept mine just so I could see it to compare to on other months.

And as for BD.. Wouldn't hurt to go for it again, could only help :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Night everyone xxx :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

night girls xx


----------



## poppy666

PK ok busy with work, but she'll be on later probz when us UK ladies are in bed :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

night all chat tomorrow, :dust: to sexers..:hugs: to preggers! and.....well............sanity for the TWW lot!(inc me!) xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> PK ok busy with work, but she'll be on later probz when us UK ladies are in bed :hugs:

how did u know that? x:wacko:


----------



## Hopes314

she got inside information! lol


----------



## poppy666

pmsl cos i was concerned about her so checked she was ok :rofl: like i would do with any of you lot if you wasnt around x


----------



## Damita

Morning :flower:


----------



## poppy666

Morning everyone :flower:

My temp went up again this damn egg better hurry up :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Poppy, Damita! Oooh thanks for getting in touch with PK poppy, i was worried too. 

Off to the Doctors. Need not have worried about getting an appointment lol as soon as I said who i was and that i was pregnant she said you need to come in tomorrow, and booked me in. Nervous! Catch up with you all laters x


----------



## phoebe

good luck at drs tink, will be thinking of u hun :hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Morning girls

Good luck at Docs tink:hugs: catch you later

Hi phoebs :hi:


----------



## poppy666

Tink hope everything goes ok at doctors sweetie :hugs:

Well got a tinge of dark blood in my CM again totally not impressed now :growlmad: if it carrys on im not taking soy next cycle cos i dunno why im getting it on odd days, i should of had my surge by now n dont, so not happy bunny today :cry:


----------



## Hopes314

tink- good luck at the doctors!


well.. my temp went back up today. so now my chart looks stupid. Took a test this am after seeing high temp. BFN. 11dpo. Not sure how I feel. Except crampy still lol. And sore bbs of course.


----------



## coral11680

poppy I wonder if you O'ed on cd11? the blood might be O bleeding? Your temps are climbing so might have. You may have missed your surge on the opks. Are they getting slightly darker or lighter now? 
I'm hoping my opk is pos today gonna test in about half hour or so.

Hopes you dip may have been implantation hun, test doesnt have to be pos at 11 days try again tomorrow. Good luck:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Dont know Coral :shrug: i had the same blood on cd11 if i didnt check my cm daily id not notice it, doing an opk around 2ish so we will see.... :kiss: thanks sweetie i need to chill its just annoying me now the spotting n eggy being later than usual :hugs:

@ hopes your early yet im rooting for you xxx


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Poppy I'm not sure if your cycles were regular before the soy or not but I have heard that some women who take so and previously had regular cycles can get their cycles kind of messed up. It will prob be just later o than normal but hopefully you will o soon.

Hopes- hang in there you're not out still af shows up

asfm- Temps r up again and I am so confused. I'm going to buy some $tree tests today but I have my doubts whether or not I'm going to see anything. About 5years ago I was not pg but had a corpus luteum that didn't rupture and it kept my temps up for about 3extra weeks hopefully not this time.


----------



## China girl

Hey ladies:flower:

I have been busy these last few days with halloween and studying for a test, I have not been on as much as I would have liked. I have been keeping tabs as much as I can on you ladies:hugs:

I am more than likely going to be out this month. Just so much going on in my house it would make anyone go crazy. As you may know, if not my Dh had back surgery in August and has been off work ever since (he is on short term disability). So, getting him to cooperate has been a challenge. When I need for him :sex: either he is not in the mood (because he thinks its a chore now since we trying) or his back hurts. So I am basically stuck between a rock and a hard place:cry:. It hurts, but what can I do. He is also fighting depression because he has to find a clercial job that he can do since his surgery. He thinks they are trying to blackball him. So I am constantly trying to keep a pma for him, keep his spirits up and its just so hard. I feel like giving up. Who knew this would be so hard, but its extra hard for me when you a spouse who does not cooperate. 

Thanks for the vent ladies...:dust::dust: and love to you all.

China


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm back! All good, Doc is really pleased lol DH was paranoid he was gonna tell us off or make him out to want to get me ill :rofl: He has told me to go back on my meds, and that they wont harm my baby :) He said to stop panicking about them, and that he was confident about my pregnancy. Gotta ring midwife to book in direct with them. Lazy Doctors lol

@Hopes, I am feeling more and more positive about you hun, keep up that PMA! Chart looking great :) Don't forget my BFP was 3-4 days AFTER implantation, so still looking really promising for you x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Poppy, right now CD11 looks promising, agree with Coral. See what these temps do over the next few days. My cheepies didn't get a postive on them this cycle, only the first response OPKs but i def O'd lol Would be an ideal day with those :sex: sessions ;) 

@Mommyv Yes no sign of af on your chart, I'm still crossing everything for you x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey china :wave: miss you on here. Sorry to hear everything is such an uphill struggle for you at the moment. I wish it all better soon :hugs: Its so hard trying to stay strong when you have all that going on! x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: afternoon all, any opk pics yet?well im 4dpo...i think ....who knows, 
@china, give dh a shake! tell him never mind your back i need some lovin'...:haha: hope things sort them self out for you soon.
@poppy, i hope that soy hasnt messed too much with your cycle! come on egg!!
@coral did you opk yet?
@hopes, im looking forward to seeing your bfp soon!
@tink, great news from docs! :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

MommyV said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Poppy I'm not sure if your cycles were regular before the soy or not but I have heard that some women who take so and previously had regular cycles can get their cycles kind of messed up. It will prob be just later o than normal but hopefully you will o soon.
> 
> Hopes- hang in there you're not out still af shows up
> 
> asfm- Temps r up again and I am so confused. I'm going to buy some $tree tests today but I have my doubts whether or not I'm going to see anything. About 5years ago I was not pg but had a corpus luteum that didn't rupture and it kept my temps up for about 3extra weeks hopefully not this time.

will you be testing tomorrow? hope so! good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

By your ticker, your gonna wait another 12 days to test MC? Say it isn't so :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

i dont have a clue when to test tink, i ov early but countdown to pregnancy says to test when af would be due.....14/15th nov.......so i dunno....ill be 4dpo today if opk was right.


----------



## TTC2308

Ok girls...really confused. Take a look at the pictures. The first one was yesterday at 6:00p.m. after holding pee for 1 1/2 hours. Second one is at 7:00 p.m. Third one is at 2:30 a.m. as I couldnt hold it any longer, and the last this morning at 7:30 a.m. I can see a faint line on the first two and it is darker at the top and bottom of the tests and fades in the middle. 

I am way confused. Please tell me if I am just having line eye...... I am tired of staring at tests and worrying about whats going on. i am 5 days late today. CD 39 :nope:
 



Attached Files:







Question.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I would have said you could test sooner than that, by the way my conclusion after doing that research into LP after early O was that your LP should stay the same, like coral said. I would have had said have STRONG suspicions if your LP is longer this time even if you don't test early. No pressure :rofl: x


----------



## mothercabbage

@tink.....just found your bfp thread...sorry i kinda had a party over there...:wohoo:
when do i test then tink....just say the word and ill drag out a stick n piss!!!:haha:
@tcc im squinting but cant see a 2nd line soooo sorry, i do have a headache though and its hurting to squint so hard! how many dpo are you? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

I swear I can see something on the last test, good luck hunny


----------



## LEW32

Morning my lovelies :hi:

@Tink- :yipee: for a great doc visit!
@ Poppy - hopefully its just a really strong O....I hope that eggy drops soon!
@China- I am so sorry you are going through a tough time at home :hugs:
@MommyV and Hopes - I am keeping my FX for you! Maybe :bfp: around the corner!
@MC- I am 3DPO today- I was planning on testing on Nov 12- wanna do one with me??
@TTC- I am so bad at reading those tests hun, but keeping my fingers crossed for you!

On my front, I had another temp increase this morning, so looks like I O'd on CD14 like you thought- yay! That was my best chance this month...I DTD the day before and after (not on O day sadly), so trying to have PMA!


----------



## LEW32

Also....I noticed that my boobs are kinda sore yesterday and today....I know its too early for a pregnancy sign BUT hoping its a sign that my B vits are helping to increase my progesterone and give me a better Luteal phase.
I usually only get sore bbs right before my period I think...so go B vits!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

@LEW good news for O....dont ask me for pma, i aint got none!:growlmad:
i do feel kinda weird today, but i think its the tww making me feel funny!all anxious and uptight...gonna see how it goes b4 testing but yea around the time you test is ok with me....sorry coral, i was gonna test with you but i just dont think i will be able to hang on..:hug: xx


----------



## LEW32

Aww MC, why no PMA???????


----------



## LEW32

@Tink or Hopes, ok another chart question- sorry!

Now that fertility friend has put the crosshairs on my chart, I am not sure what I should be looking for in the second half of the cycle....I know temps should stay high- is that all I need?

Also, what determines the horizontal line on the chart? Mine seems awfully high.

Thanks!


----------



## TTC2308

Its ok MC - I am at work and cant get the best picture.

Thank Damita. 

Here are a couple pictures that are a little better.
 



Attached Files:







110210085344.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 11









110210085409.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 14









110210085432.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon ladies just got home, geeeeezzzzz the weather is shite lol well im in a better mood now just stressed this morning :haha: just done my OPK fainter than last weeks so will wait :thumbup:

Right need to catch up now on last flipping 8 pages or so lol x


----------



## LEW32

Hi TTC- I think I DO see a line in the second pic.....:hugs:

I hope it gets darker for you in the next few days...when are you testing again?


----------



## TTC2308

I have 2 more FRER....I am open for testing suggestions.....


----------



## LEW32

LOL...that's dangerous TTC! At least you are at work- that will help keep you from testing...
I say in the morning?


----------



## TTC2308

Nope....It doesnt keep me safe.....I have them with me :gun:


----------



## LEW32

TTC2308 said:


> Nope....It doesnt keep me safe.....I have them with me :gun:

Uhh oh....I guess I won't try taking them away from you with those guns!
:help:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTC I can see it!!!!! Oh......getting bloody incredibly excited here.........ok ok ok Calm down...... :rofl:

I think you should test in the morning hun, give HCG levels a chance to climb and bit. Try and hold that pee of yours in the night! x


----------



## TTC2308

Should I drink before bed. I think that is where I made the mistake last night. I drank a large drink before bed and held it until 2:00 a.m. Should I pee before bed and then hold it until morning?


----------



## Damita

pee before bed and then test in the morning :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Lew, oooh goodie!!! Confirmed O :happydance: That coverline means nothing, its just a guide. Its seperating you lower pre low temps to your new higher post O temps. Anything after this is just a guide, since you've seen your temp rise. But good signs are nice climbing temps, the occasional lower is fine its the general pattern and they should stay higher than your cover line. Some women get a dip on implantation day. You can also look out for the special triphasic chart...which is a sign of pregnacy, although its possible to have a triphasic chart and not be pregnant. This will be where you temps take another sustained rise (at least 3 raised temps) after implantation. Your looking out for an implantation dip around 7-10DPO, but could be earlier than later (mine was 6DPO)

Hope that helps x


----------



## poppy666

TTC I see a line on the first 2 :yipee::yipee: getting excited too here :haha: some hopefuls here for testing this week :happydance:


----------



## TTC2308

Thank you. I dont want to get too excited. I am scared of evap lines.....do FRER have them?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> pee before bed and then test in the morning :)

Agreed, and limit your fluids if you can before bedtime and during the night. You want super concentrated pee in the morning for a Big Fat Positive :thumbup:

EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU HUN x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTC2308 said:


> Thank you. I dont want to get too excited. I am scared of evap lines.....do FRER have them?

Don't quote me, but my knoledge of FRER's is that they don't get them. In fact they are very hard to get a line on lol and if you get one, you can almost be certain theres a :baby: cooking in there. So I would be cautiously positive :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

you rock Tink! Thanks for the info...even though this temping thing is a pain in th a$$ - its nice to monitor the progress.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

He he, your alright Lew, I like charting.......I'm still doing it :rofl: Just for a week or two ha ha! x


----------



## phoebe

Afternoon all :hi::hi: xxx
Tink thats gr8 news about the drs woohoo xx
So how are we all today?? i'm fine, just came back from doing some xmas shopping. Well i say xmas shopping, found some lovely bits for moi:rofl::rofl: although i did get a few bits and gave up as i was cold and getting pissed off with slow peeps getting in my way. I have no patience:rofl::rofl:

ttc i see a faint line there so fxd hun :flower::winkwink:
hope we are all well today

loadsa love from meeeeeeeeeee xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> you rock Tink! Thanks for the info...even though this temping thing is a pain in th a$$ - its nice to monitor the progress.

Thats why Tink isnt disappearing we be buggered with our charts, well i would :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey bump buddy :wave: liking you July Beach Bump siggie! Might have to get me one
Glad your ok, yes done a little Christmas shopping for Moi today also :rofl: glad your ok x

Pops, I can't keep away, I don't even bother posting on the first tri, I need my ding dong buddies over there! x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey bump buddy :wave: liking you July Beach Bump siggie! Might have to get me one
> Glad your ok, yes done a little Christmas shopping for Moi today also :rofl: glad your ok x
> 
> Pops, I can't keep away, I don't even bother posting on the first tri, I need my ding dong buddies over there! x

hola young tink :hi::hi:
i am fine ty hun, enjoyed my shopping hehe!! yeah i got the siggy from a group i've joined. why not nip over there and take a gander. But like u i cant keep away from my ding dongs. i need u all and would go into withdrawl otherwise:rofl::rofl:

got my app tom thank gawd, so keep yer bits crossed it all goes tickety boo lol hugs xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh I will Phoebe! You'll be fine though, it will be nice for you to get your care into motion :) So exciting too. Ok I'll pop over later, in the first tri? x


----------



## KristyHart

Hey everyone

Hope your all ok

xx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh I will Phoebe! You'll be fine though, it will be nice for you to get your care into motion :) So exciting too. Ok I'll pop over later, in the first tri? x

i thinks its in the lounge area hun xxx yes i am excited too woohoo xxx


----------



## poppy666

KristyHart said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Hope your all ok
> 
> xx

Hey Kirsty how you feeling sweetie? :kiss:

Ok what would you say about this OPK? [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image017.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon all :wave:
@LEW my pma dissappeared last tww, so its no surprise its gone again, i just dont think we covered O..we dtd heapd b4 but only once after O....
@TTC...i see aline on 1st pic easily, if i tilt laptop screen back i can see a line on the 2nd pic and the last pic i see a faint glowing line where the test line is....i think this is it for you, hold that pee all night and :test: tomorrow!! FX so tightly for you xxxxxxxxxxx
well its almost time for dd to come home after school so ive got a wee while to sit in peace(ds is sleeping) ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> KristyHart said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone
> 
> Hope your all ok
> 
> xx
> 
> Hey Kirsty how you feeling sweetie? :kiss:
> 
> Ok what would you say about this OPK? [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image017.jpg[/IMG]Click to expand...

thats getting darker now, i bet tomorrow.....will you opk later? x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KristyHart said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone
> 
> Hope your all ok
> 
> xx
> 
> Hey Kirsty how you feeling sweetie? :kiss:
> 
> Ok what would you say about this OPK? [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image017.jpg[/IMG]Click to expand...
> 
> thats getting darker now, i bet tomorrow.....will you opk later? xClick to expand...

MC thats CD9's one :shrug: these below are today ( TOP) yesterdays (BOTTOM) They getting frigging lighter :dohh:
[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image013.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mothercabbage

did you dtd cd 9?


----------



## poppy666

No CD11 twice :dohh: will have to see if temp goes up again tomoz like Tink said... will poas later tonight x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy i still think you're going to O cd14 or cd15 hun, just got a feeling:shrug:

These are my Opk's from last couple of days and today, I don't hold out much hope of:sex: tonight though, 
https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/02112010491.jpg

i waited very patiently for hubby last night:growlmad:after he'd played with the laptop had a bath he then sat in bed playing with his iphone, he turned over and went to sleep:gun:

I'd even shown him the opk from lastnight, needless to say I got very very upset and went downstairs for a good :cry:and beat the sofa up. We did the dtd in the end but it just didn't feel right, feeling very neglected by him at the moment:cry:


----------



## TTC2308

Awww....I am sorry the DH was being a grump. The Ding Dong crew can come and tell him about himself if you would like. I know what its like to feel like "he's only doing this because I am forcing it on him." Not a good feeling at all. If the old men new what it was like to want something so badly, but half of the job lies in his hands and he doesnt cooperate.


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Poppy i still think you're going to O cd14 or cd15 hun, just got a feeling:shrug:
> 
> These are my Opk's from last couple of days and today, I don't hold out much hope of:sex: tonight though,
> https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/02112010491.jpg
> 
> i waited very patiently for hubby last night:growlmad:after he'd played with the laptop had a bath he then sat in bed playing with his iphone, he turned over and went to sleep:gun:
> 
> I'd even shown him the opk from lastnight, needless to say I got very very upset and went downstairs for a good :cry:and beat the sofa up. We did the dtd in the end but it just didn't feel right, feeling very neglected by him at the moment:cry:

I think men just time it when WE want their bits then they little feckers :growlmad: hope your ok sweetie :hugs: your opks look great, is todays a positive then? x


----------



## mothercabbage

id say thats a +...tie the feckka up daisy!!!!


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Daisy, this was DH last month for me, and boy did I beet up my sofa lol So tell him you HAVE to do it tonight, then you can both relax a bit. He better comply or the Ding Dongs will come sort him out lol :hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

^^^^^yea...what TINK said.^^^^^^:gun::gun:


----------



## Hopes314

Just got up from a nap. REALLY crampy. Feels like I should be on my period. But still no AF. It must be coming :( You guys are always so positive, its great! Although after my 11dpo BFN this morning, I think I am about out of PMA.


----------



## mothercabbage

give it a day or so hunni.your not out until af shows as the girls always say! x


----------



## LEW32

Aww Hopes....until AF shows you are NOT out! Cramps could go either way, and 11DPO is still early! 
So sorry your cycle is long and you have to wait- I know it must be tough....but I think 14DPO is a better gauge and even then, you could still get a positive after that!

:hugs: girl!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Morning/ good day everyone!! 

DM... I'm sorry to hear about last night being so difficult for you... I really DON'T GET what it is with guys that makes them get that way...! I mean, aren't guys supposed to be the goal-oriented ones?! :dohh:
It's good you got the goods anyway... :haha: Hide his laptop and phone away when he's in the shower or something :D 

China... :hugs: sorry you're going through a tough time at home... sometimes things just pile on so high it can get overwhelming.... hope you're able to take some time out to just take care of yourself and hope your OH has a speedy recovery too... :hugs::hugs:

To the preggo ladies Tink and Phoebe :kiss: tink good to hear your doc appt went well; phoebe good luck and it'll be all good don't ya worry! 

Lew.... yayy you're done with Ov!!! Like Tink said now you just have to see that the temps stay up that's all. Also, maybe if you remove the huge dip temp on CD 10, you chart wouldn't look so concentrated on the top and your coverline wouldn't look like it's hitting the roof :)

Poppy...ugh this spotting in CM does make things confusing! I've read about ov spotting too... or maybe it was that your cervix was sitting low and got bumped around during DTD? :) Esp with WOT and all :winkwink:

MommyV & KRisty.... FX!!!! :)

Oh and TTC yayyyy I'm getting excited for ya!!! :happydance: Sure looks promising girl!!!

Hopes... hang in there girl... yesterday's dip looks full of promises to me... so give it another couple of days to test...

Babydream, MC, PK, Coral, Damita, Eesoja, Amy and any dingdongs I might've missed out.. hope you're doing well... 

HUGS!!!!


----------



## LEW32

Hugs Daisy! I know what you mean- I have also 'waited patiently'...but perhaps you jump on him FIRST thing when he gets home?

My OH and I did that a few days ago and it felt kinda like a relief because it wasn't on my mind that we 'got to do it still'.....


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Lady! Yeah, still not sure about that big dip although it was a day I felt I actually temped correctl :)
I am glad I know when I O'd, but wish I had gotten another :sex: session or two in...oh well, only takes 1 right?

How are u doing? Have you O'd yet?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how you all doing is anyone testing sunday xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, I'm still uncomfortable with a sort of crampy sensation......but HCG seems to be going well lol I feel terrible! :hugs: you'll know soon honey x


----------



## mothercabbage

ill be 9dpo on sunday so maybe tempted with a cheapie, ive got 3 so....y not:haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

LEW32 said:


> Thanks Lady! Yeah, still not sure about that big dip although it was a day I felt I actually temped correctl :)
> I am glad I know when I O'd, but wish I had gotten another :sex: session or two in...oh well, only takes 1 right?
> 
> How are u doing? Have you O'd yet?

Oh wel...like tink said maybe you were just cold that morning :winkwink: 

Yeah I o'ed yesterday I think.. CD15... that's 2-3 days later than usual... I wanted to SMEP this time so we started BDing really early thinking i'd ov on CD12 or 13... got in some on CDs 10,12,13 & 14 but was completely sexed out on O day yesterday so didnt do it... feeling bad that i missed an important day but yes i'm also hoping that the ONE swimmer did get in there...

now it's twiddling thumbs and waittttinggggg.......


----------



## LEW32

@lady- I missed O day too....we DTD the day before and the day after....so hoping that's good enough. Was kinda miffed about it- really wanted to do it O day too, but nothing I can do about it now! Hopefully the day before or after did the trick.

@caz- hi how are you doing?


----------



## KristyHart

poppy666 said:


> KristyHart said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone
> 
> Hope your all ok
> 
> xx
> 
> Hey Kirsty how you feeling sweetie? :kiss:
> 
> Im alrite thanks. Just fed up now :cry:Click to expand...


----------



## caz & bob

mothercabbage said:


> ill be 9dpo on sunday so maybe tempted with a cheapie, ive got 3 so....y not:haha:

yes hun y not xxx


----------



## LEW32

MC- I am going to TRY to hold out until at least Tuesday the 9th when I am 10DPO.....but we'll see. That didn't go so well last month :doh:

Since I am monitoring my temps, I will see how it goes. If I (FX) get an implantation dip soon, then MAYBE I would test a few days after that.... trying to be good! (yeah right) :haha:


----------



## poppy666

I'll be still on the OPKs waiting to fecking ov :rofl: god im laughing x


----------



## LEW32

:hugs: Kristy....maybe I missed it...did :af: rear her ugly head?


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

I havent read through the posts properly yet, any news??

I saw Daisysmummy opks look very good hun, wish mine did they're still not positive!! Dont know how many more nights I can :sex::haha:

Cabbage I saw you already planning to cave and test early! I knew it:haha:


----------



## LEW32

@Poppy- I think you are going to O in the next day or two!!!! I agree with Daisy!!

I am going to go snoop your chart and see what's up


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy have you had O cramps or ewcm?....i reckon O must be close!!! i take it you wont be on the soy next cycle if you dont get bfp? x


----------



## mothercabbage

hi coral:wave: i say ill test but i just dont know, af due 15th nov, but i O early so do i test early?? some say yes some say no.....what would you do?? :help:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy have you had O cramps or ewcm?....i reckon O must be close!!! i take it you wont be on the soy next cycle if you dont get bfp? x

Had ewcm for 4 days now n af cramping cd11 in the evening n backache, nothing now pmsl im a lost cause :haha: yes will take soy next cycle but lower dose i think, was just stressing this morning im ok now :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

poppy try to BD tonight just in case and then we'll see what your temps do tomorrow hun


----------



## coral11680

Cab I say test early:haha: maybe 10dpo? or 9dpo? when did u get positive opk? 10 days after maybe:thumbup:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Girls,
I just took another test and it was bfn. I am pretty sure that I am out. About 5years ago I had this same thing happen sustained temps for about 2weeks after af was due then temps dropped and af came. I think it has something to do with the corpus luteum not rupturing at the end of a cycle when no pregnancy is detected.


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> Poppy i still think you're going to O cd14 or cd15 hun, just got a feeling:shrug:
> 
> These are my Opk's from last couple of days and today, I don't hold out much hope of:sex: tonight though,
> https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/02112010491.jpg
> 
> i waited very patiently for hubby last night:growlmad:after he'd played with the laptop had a bath he then sat in bed playing with his iphone, he turned over and went to sleep:gun:
> 
> I'd even shown him the opk from lastnight, needless to say I got very very upset and went downstairs for a good :cry:and beat the sofa up. We did the dtd in the end but it just didn't feel right, feeling very neglected by him at the moment:cry:

daisy i know how you feel if my hubby turns round to me tonight and says ive got shits ill fucking poison him xx


----------



## KristyHart

LEW32 said:


> :hugs: Kristy....maybe I missed it...did :af: rear her ugly head?

No not yet. Due tomorro. But all signs gone and BFN's


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww Kristy.....I feel down in the dumps with you :hugs: I've been wondering about you all day :( x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

P.S love the siggy, Bump buddies soon. I'll be waiting!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mommyv.........THAT SUCKS :( :hugs: I hope you'll know for sure whats going on soon x


----------



## LEW32

You get him Amy!!!!!!!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

right this means war, just done another opk and feck me is it dark! It's darker than the control line:happydance: If hubby don't give me the goods I'll fecking divorce him! Now where's my cruchless knickers:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TTC2308

Daisys_mummy said:


> right this means war, just done another opk and feck me is it dark! It's darker than the control line:happydance: If hubby don't give me the goods I'll fecking divorce him! Now where's my cruchless knickers:rofl::rofl::rofl:

:haha::haha::happydance::thumbup::rofl::yipee::sex::haha::haha:


----------



## MommyV

Ladies Tink and hopes can u please look at my chart and see if u think there is any other spot I could have o'd. I was thinking about how on 5dpo I had spotting and ewcm and also ewcm the next day but temps didn't really seem to correlate with that I think I'm prob grasping at straws but a girl can hope right. Also I don't opk but after this cycle I may just start and continue temping. I just don't want it to be a cyst again. I wonder if it's something that if you have had it once you're likely to get them again I sure hope not that was hell. Anyways hopefully I o'd late don't really care if I'm not pg I just want to know what is going on.


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> right this means war, just done another opk and feck me is it dark! It's darker than the control line:happydance: If hubby don't give me the goods I'll fecking divorce him! Now where's my cruchless knickers:rofl::rofl::rofl:

ey uppppp daisy me and thee are shag buddies im in season today too:happydance::yipee::rofl::rofl::rofl::wohoo::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## LEW32

LOL Daisy!


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Amy & Daisy make sure you both get the goods tonight :thumbup:


----------



## LEW32

So...my parents came up from Florida for a visit last week and guess what they bought me....a fertility hanging.....
It was sweet of them, but a little strange. Can you tell my mom wants grandkids???????? :dohh:
(she has none yet).
She gave one to my sister too who just got married...

Here's a pic...

If it works this month, I may need to mail it to the rest of the dongers....we can have a 'sisterhood of the traveling pants' type thing going...whaddathink?:haha::friends:
 



Attached Files:







fertility.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KristyHart

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awww Kristy.....I feel down in the dumps with you :hugs: I've been wondering about you all day :( x

Dont you feel down, you should be buzzing don't worry about me :hugs:

I bet af tourments me and dont show on the usual day :growlmad:

Just dont know what to try next to be honest. We did everything spot on this month xx


----------



## ladybeautiful

WOOOHOOO GO DAISY AND AMY!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Tell your OHs that team ding dongs is hiding under the bed, in the closet :coolio: and behind the curtains to make sure they cooperate... or else :grr: !!!


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> So...my parents came up from Florida for a visit last week and guess what they bought me....a fertility hanging.....
> It was sweet of them, but a little strange. Can you tell my mom wants grandkids???????? :dohh:
> (she has none yet).
> She gave one to my sister too who just got married...
> 
> Here's a pic...
> 
> If it works this month, I may need to mail it to the rest of the dongers....we can have a 'sisterhood of the traveling pants' type thing going...whaddathink?:haha::friends:

Hmmmm very decorative isnt it :haha: but hey if it works for you i'll pay for the air-mail to me lol x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Love the Fertility Hanging, Lew...! 
Sounds like a plan! :) Maybe until then I'm gonna save this pic and set it as my comp wallpaper just so it can start its magic for me! ;)

Lew I forget... you're also TTC your first, right?


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Where's mothercabbage Iknow she likes the pics :haha:

https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/02112010500.jpg

Amy when we both get our BFP we can be bump buddies too:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Awww DM thats an amazing line :happydance: hope dh behaves for you tonight x


----------



## LEW32

ladybeautiful said:


> Love the Fertility Hanging, Lew...!
> Sounds like a plan! :) Maybe until then I'm gonna save this pic and set it as my comp wallpaper just so it can start its magic for me! ;)
> 
> Lew I forget... you're also TTC your first, right?


Yup...TTC :baby: #1! 
I am 32 and my hubby is 31.

You as well Lady?


----------



## LEW32

Wow DM- that is a GREAT line....too bad you can't drug him and still get his :spermy:!

Put your foot down though for sure!


----------



## Hopes314

MommyV said:


> Ladies Tink and hopes can u please look at my chart and see if u think there is any other spot I could have o'd. I was thinking about how on 5dpo I had spotting and ewcm and also ewcm the next day but temps didn't really seem to correlate with that I think I'm prob grasping at straws but a girl can hope right. Also I don't opk but after this cycle I may just start and continue temping. I just don't want it to be a cyst again. I wonder if it's something that if you have had it once you're likely to get them again I sure hope not that was hell. Anyways hopefully I o'd late don't really care if I'm not pg I just want to know what is going on.

Checking out your chart right now. Noticed the dotted cross hairs rather than solid red lines, what is fertility friend's explanation, I know when I had the dotted lines FF had an explanation listed on why other O signs were conflicting, etc.


----------



## ladybeautiful

yep Lew... trying for our first too... I'm 27 and hubby's 30... we've been married just short of 3 yrs now...


----------



## Damita

mrsamyrach said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> right this means war, just done another opk and feck me is it dark! It's darker than the control line:happydance: If hubby don't give me the goods I'll fecking divorce him! Now where's my cruchless knickers:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> ey uppppp daisy me and thee are shag buddies im in season today too:happydance::yipee::rofl::rofl::rofl::wohoo::wohoo::loopy:Click to expand...

:rofl: get that :sex:


----------



## eesoja81

Go Daisy's Mummy!:happydance: Wish I could get an OPK that dark!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Daisys mum, beautiful OPK. Don't let him wriggle out of it.......sexy outfit.......anything you can possibly do that he likes....and bribe him....beg him.....nail him to the bed lol You gotta get that :spermy: !!!!!! Go!!!!! lol xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Just done my OPK for this evening & nothing but got a very faint after the time elapsed.

Top - Yesterdays
Middle 1.30pm Today
Bottom 8.30pm Today

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image008-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## eesoja81

What's up, ladies? 
TTC-looking good! can't wait for tomorrow's pics!
Poppy-I'm getting the faint OPK's too, EWCM started today. You still BDing?
Tink-it just makes me smile to read your happy pregger posts now:hugs:
MC-I was trying to take pics of my OPKs today, and I know you have said to switch the camera to a 'macro' setting, I think, w/ a flower? Can't find one on my camera! So stupid and blurry...
LEW-LOVE fertility hanging! I got a rose quartz bracelet that is supposed to be good for fertility, want the art, though, for my wall! Also, sounds like you got BD covered, even if you missed O day-probably had :spermy: stashed!
Hopes-so sorry you're feeling down :hugs: all of this will be worth it in the end :kiss:
China-hey, hang in there, you seem like a strong lady and these difficult times will pass :hugs:
Hi, Damita, hi, lady!
Who else...


----------



## eesoja81

Hi, amy! You said your pos. OPK today too, right? Get it on!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm looking at your chart too Mommyv, def possible you could have O'd later. I have a hunch....and that is that you might have had several LH surges. Its quite possible, LH surge, but failed O, would also explain the reoccurring of EWCM and spotting. It would also explain the up and down nature of your LP temps right? FX for you x


----------



## mrsamyrach

dunno i dont charter im just going on my ov last 2 months plus just found a clump of snot when i wiped x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I'm looking at your chart too Mommyv, def possible you could have O'd later. I have a hunch....and that is that you might have had several LH surges. Its quite possible, LH surge, but failed O, would also explain the reoccurring of EWCM and spotting. It would also explain the up and down nature of your LP temps right? FX for you x

listen at you bleeding dr charter x


----------



## MommyV

Thanks Tink I guess I'm still waiting. Hope I get some answers soon. I thought maybe cd23 but that was after ewcm and spotting. Usually I o later than this but I have a clear pattern after o and then temps drop and af comes. Oh well and I was looking at the chart from 5 years ago and temps were high the whole time no drops so it doesn't seem quite the same as this. I think af should hopefully be here in 5days. Could I get the high temps and still not have o'd.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooh you too Amy?! Go Get Him Gal!!!!!!! :sex:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm looking at your chart too Mommyv, def possible you could have O'd later. I have a hunch....and that is that you might have had several LH surges. Its quite possible, LH surge, but failed O, would also explain the reoccurring of EWCM and spotting. It would also explain the up and down nature of your LP temps right? FX for you x
> 
> listen at you bleeding dr charter xClick to expand...

Cheeky lol I am a chart geek :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah from a temp point of view I agree that CD23 looked promising. Are these temps as high as normal for you at the end of you LP? x


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies, how is everyone tonight?

Daisy great pics of your opks, mine was dark like that last month but so far this month not quite as dark as control line yet:shrug: Tie hubby to bed and get your crutchless knickers on! :haha::rofl:


----------



## eesoja81

ooh, coral-1 dpo! The wait begins!:thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

hi eesoja :hi: I wish I was 1 dpo like my ticker says but i still havent had a pos opk or temp rise so still waiting to O:growlmad: I dont know how much longer I can get dh to bd everynight!


----------



## eesoja81

Well, ladies, I'm off to finish cooking dinner-meatloaf, mashed potatoes and carrots. I have a long day at work tomorrow, but will try to check in after. Have a great night, everyone, and lots of love!!!:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## eesoja81

coral-oh, sorry:dohh: I didn't look at your chart! Hey, if you've gotten him to do it every day, what's another couple of days, right? :haha: FX you O soon (& me too!!!) Have a great night :kiss:


----------



## sleeping bubs

I need to vent I am so pissed off my SIL (not to found of her) has anonced she is pregnant, she has a 6month old as well, She tricked my brother in having the baby the first time by not taking pill on purpose to get pregnant (my thinks cos I was) she has told my mum but my brother doesn't know we know when my mum spoke to him this evening it sounded that he wasn't happy and wanted to tell my mum something on sat when they come down to vist. I am so not impressed as she can't even look after her baby at the moment so petty but i am so enoyed!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

Daisys_mummy said:


> Where's mothercabbage Iknow she likes the pics :haha:
> 
> https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/02112010500.jpg
> 
> Amy when we both get our BFP we can be bump buddies too:haha:

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Just done my OPK for this evening & nothing but got a very faint after the time elapsed.
> 
> Top - Yesterdays
> Middle 1.30pm Today
> Bottom 8.30pm Today
> 
> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image008-1.jpg[/IMG]

keep poas, it will come hunni :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Need my bed, FX for anyone testing tomorrow :hugs: night ladies cya tomoz :kiss: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

me too night all...mother cabbage signing out! xx


----------



## ladybeautiful

sleeping bubs said:


> I need to vent I am so pissed off my SIL (not to found of her) has anonced she is pregnant, she has a 6month old as well, She tricked my brother in having the baby the first time by not taking pill on purpose to get pregnant (my thinks cos I was) she has told my mum but my brother doesn't know we know when my mum spoke to him this evening it sounded that he wasn't happy and wanted to tell my mum something on sat when they come down to vist. I am so not impressed as she can't even look after her baby at the moment so petty but i am so enoyed!!!!

:hugs: bubs... I'd be super pissed too! It sucks that some people can be so irresponsible!!! Especially when it has to do with something as important as bringing a life into this world!!!


----------



## MommyV

Tink my usually post o temps r around 97.7 and can go up to 98.0 and 98.2 I sometimes get a dip down to 97.5 but rarely down to 97.3 post o unless I am starting af also my luteal phase is usually between 12-14 days. This whole cycle is so weird past two cycles I had cramps 3 days after o but this time cramps started 5 or6 dpo I think I o'd late but normally do not get higher temps like 97.7 or 98.0 when I haven't o'd could that happen if my body thought that I o'd but then never really released the egg. Sorry for all the questions but u just have such good insight on all this stuff and I never even thought to question my o date that ff gave me.


----------



## babydream

Hey all, hope everyone ok!! Had to read through so many pages! 

SB, I'd be well pissed off hun, so typical!!!

Tink, glad it went well at the doctors, hope lo and oh are better x 

Go DM and Amy, fx for you hope u catch those eggs this time!! 

Hopes, don't worry hun, sorry you feel neg but you are not out yet, anxious to see you bfp for all of you kristy, mommyv too! 

TTC I saw the line! Hope it'll get darker with fmu gl Hun!!

Popps, annoying opk, shite stuff, but you'll get there, nice to see you in a better spirit xx

Mc, you've done a good job b'ding this month I know tww is a torture but keep the pma!! 

Lew, loving the stuff I might get that fertility thing for myself. Lovely prezzie from your mum, she must be as keen as you are xx 

Phoebe, good luck with mw, everything will be okay x 

Coral, keep b'ding hun, two days less or more really doesn't matter. Well it does for us but it shouldn't for oh x
Ladyb, china girl, pk, damita and everyone else heeellloooo!!!


----------



## babydream

I'm trying not to spend as much time on the internet as I usually do, oh complains a lot. I'm on cd10, had some cramping yesterday and weird boobs all week I haven't got a clue what's going on this month!!! I feel constantly wet, probably the gf juice working but it might be Edward in twilight who makes me fecking horny!!! Haha 

Well, I accepted the job offer yesterday, should start in a few weeks. Problems slowly sorting themselves, I'm less stressed so hoping for a bfp by Xmas, fx! I called the hospital for my scan app and I was told that there's a 5week waiting list for routine appointments!!!! Not happy about it at all!! 

Anyway, hope all good, love ya all xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

:dance: yay on the job :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: on the job news
any news from the testers????.....dont 4get pics:haha: you know me girls, i love a good squint! or even better....a plain to see line!!!! get pissing! :rofl:


----------



## Damita

:rofl: When are you testing MC?

I am not testing until 2nd December... long time away..


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning everybody! Well I think my nausea was more to do with the bug LO had, cause its disappeared. Not complaining, or worrying, my other symptoms are increasing and my test this morning was nice and dark. So I'm gonna enjoy it while it lasts and get this house of mine sorted lol Its a tip where I haven't felt up to doing it for a while!

FX for anybody testing today! Morning MC, Damita, how are you both? x


----------



## Damita

Good ta hun, just trying to get assignments done, but I think AF is finished :dance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> Good ta hun, just trying to get assignments done, but I think AF is finished :dance:

:happydance: for Af finishing! Whats your plan this month Damita? x


----------



## caz & bob

morning ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Good ta hun, just trying to get assignments done, but I think AF is finished :dance:
> 
> :happydance: for Af finishing! Whats your plan this month Damita? xClick to expand...

Mmm temping, soy, persona, raspberry leaf tea cap and the normal vits including B :)


----------



## poppy666

Morning ding dongs :flower:

Not much to say this morning, my temps took a nose dive so not happy, but apart from that great news about the job babydream :kiss: Tink glad its not the dreaded morning sickness that you had, ive had it with 2 of my LOs and hated it.... fx it stays away.

Anyone testing today apart from TTC? x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning tink, damita poppy and caz....im waiting for someone to tell me when to test damita im 5dpo (i think) today, but i O early cd13 rather than cd16 last cycle...countdown to pregnancy says test af due date 15th nov, but ill be 18dpo!!!! surly i can test b4 that...i was thinking 10dpo????
come one someone just tell me when to piss n ill piss:rofl: :haha: xx
:happydance: for af gone damita! sexy time!!!!!..
@poppy, doesnt your temps take a nose dive at O?????? xx
@tink....glad sickness gone!! had it bad with chloe....yuk!!!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Morning Ding Dongs!

Well hubby complied last night:happydance:, he wanted to wait til this morning but I was having none of it:haha:DH can be sooo stuburn at times and is really temperamental. Theres no way on earth I'm going to get any tonight, so just got to hope we've done enough!

My temps went up this morn so looks like I could be in the tww, let the fun begin:haha:

@Poppy keep poas huni, I'm sure you'll get a + soon and O in the next couple of days. I know how stressful it is, I thought the soy would bring my O foward by 1 day and I so didn't want to miss it. 

@Amy did you manage to get hubby lastnight hun?


----------



## poppy666

MC no havnt got a clue if it drops or rises more :haha: DM think the soy has delayed mine this month but still gonna poas :hugs: glad you managed to get the goods last night lol x


----------



## phoebe

morning girlies, hows things on planet ding dong today???:hugs::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Daisys_mummy said:


> Morning Ding Dongs!
> 
> Well hubby complied last night:happydance:, he wanted to wait til this morning but I was having none of it:haha:DH can be sooo stuburn at times and is really temperamental. Theres no way on earth I'm going to get any tonight, so just got to hope we've done enough!
> 
> My temps went up this morn so looks like I could be in the tww, let the fun begin:haha:
> 
> @Poppy keep poas huni, I'm sure you'll get a + soon and O in the next couple of days. I know how stressful it is, I thought the soy would bring my O foward by 1 day and I so didn't want to miss it.
> 
> @Amy did you manage to get hubby lastnight hun?

good luck dm, shall be keeping everything crossed for u xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Morning ding dongs, 

Well I didn't get any action last night so hoping the BD vie already done is enough . I will do another opk at about 12 And see what it shows. In the shower this morn I checked my cervix and it was high but medium and open? Also lots of creamy cm so wondering if I O'ed yesterday? Tink and anyone else who knows could u peek at my chart please?

Cab I already told u yesterday to test 10dpo silly, just do as your told! :haha:

Poppy keep poas Hun hopefully not long now

daisy glad u got the goods last night Hun.

Baby dream glad the gf juice is helping lol at getting wet over edward:haha:

Tink glad u r feeling better Hun

Morning everyone else Damita, caz :hi:


----------



## coral11680

Sorry phoebe :hi:


----------



## caz & bob

we got it last night before ovulation we do it ever other day then when near o i do it 3 days in a row and after o we do it ever other what do all you girls do xxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> morning tink, damita poppy and caz....im waiting for someone to tell me when to test damita im 5dpo (i think) today, but i O early cd13 rather than cd16 last cycle...countdown to pregnancy says test af due date 15th nov, but ill be 18dpo!!!! surly i can test b4 that...i was thinking 10dpo????
> come one someone just tell me when to piss n ill piss:rofl: :haha: xx
> :happydance: for af gone damita! sexy time!!!!!..
> @poppy, doesnt your temps take a nose dive at O?????? xx
> @tink....glad sickness gone!! had it bad with chloe....yuk!!!

:haha: I would wait till 11 or 12dpo :) if you can...


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so thats 10,11 and 12 dpo for testing...ok will do:rofl: that didnt take much persuading!! lol 10dpo is monday! 
@coral are you in 2ww now?
@poppy are you opk again today?
@phoebe, hows that wee bump coming along?
:hugs: to all ding dongs....xx


----------



## phoebe

thanks coral, mornings everyone :hi::hi: xxx


----------



## phoebe

hi mc, we are doing well tyvm feeling bloody queasy mind lol:sick: just been making my oh bacon sarnies. hows u today??:hugs:xxx


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> we got it last night before ovulation we do it ever other day then when near o i do it 3 days in a row and after o we do it ever other what do all you girls do xxxxxxxx

I think your a frisky little minx :rofl: yep dont think the eggy got a chance of escaping :thumbup:

@ MC yes i be pissing away this afternoon & this evening :happydance:

@ Coral hopefully wont be too far behind you sweetie :hugs:

@ pheobe try eating a cracker or ginger biscuit before yu get out of bed every morning may help with the nausea x


----------



## mothercabbage

@tink...:wohoo: for pissing!!
@phoebe..im ok trying to find some pma..symptom spotting at 5dpo though!!! :dohh:lol


----------



## MommyV

Pheobe- sorry you're not feeling well but sounds like the lo is doing well. I had ms with both my lo's no vomitting just feeling sick all day but that went away after about 10weeks with dd and 14weeks with ds. Also I've heard about 50mg of B6 can help.

MC- I would say test early for my benefit but u may want to wait so that you can get an accurrate result and not be too dissappointed. Maybe try testing at 12dpo that seems to be pretty accurate time to start testing.

Tink-I'm glad that you're not feeling sick anymore. That would have been rough and pretty early to start ms. Mine started around 6weeks with both so hopefully you'll get through your preg with no ms. Glad that you and the lo are doing better I always hate it when the lo's get sick

Daisy's Mummy- Nice pos opk and that is good timing with a temp rise today hopefully you've caught the eggy this month

Coral- I hope that u have o'd and you're in your tww. I guess we'll have to wait and see how the next couple of days go.

Hopes- doing anymore testing?

TTC- r u going to be testing today? That test looked pretty good yesterday. I have never gotten an evap on a frer except for when I had left the test for more than a week.

Poppy- hopefully o comes soon sometimes a temp drop can happen on the day of o gl

asfm- temp went down again I really want this cycle to end and soon I'm getting so frustrated definately will not be testing again. I'm glad that I found the dollar tree tests though they work just as well as more expensive ones and only cost a dollar. I think I might try their opk's if I ever get to a new cycle. Tink- do u think that the opk's would work for me considering that it looks like I have several lh surges.


----------



## phoebe

thanks mommyv i might ask my midwife about that when i see her later xxx


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> @tink...:wohoo: for pissing!!
> @phoebe..im ok trying to find some pma..symptom spotting at 5dpo though!!! :dohh:lol

good luck hunny. how are things at 5dpo?? xxx shall keep everything crossed for u xxx


----------



## MommyV

sounds good otherwise there is always ginger and carbs and basically eating what u feel like u can stomach that always helped me too. this is so exciting and I'm very glad that everything is going well for u so far. Let us know how your appt with the midwife goes.


----------



## phoebe

MommyV said:


> Pheobe- sorry you're not feeling well but sounds like the lo is doing well. I had ms with both my lo's no vomitting just feeling sick all day but that went away after about 10weeks with dd and 14weeks with ds. Also I've heard about 50mg of B6 can help.
> 
> MC- I would say test early for my benefit but u may want to wait so that you can get an accurrate result and not be too dissappointed. Maybe try testing at 12dpo that seems to be pretty accurate time to start testing.
> 
> Tink-I'm glad that you're not feeling sick anymore. That would have been rough and pretty early to start ms. Mine started around 6weeks with both so hopefully you'll get through your preg with no ms. Glad that you and the lo are doing better I always hate it when the lo's get sick
> 
> Daisy's Mummy- Nice pos opk and that is good timing with a temp rise today hopefully you've caught the eggy this month
> 
> Coral- I hope that u have o'd and you're in your tww. I guess we'll have to wait and see how the next couple of days go.
> 
> Hopes- doing anymore testing?
> 
> TTC- r u going to be testing today? That test looked pretty good yesterday. I have never gotten an evap on a frer except for when I had left the test for more than a week.
> 
> Poppy- hopefully o comes soon sometimes a temp drop can happen on the day of o gl
> 
> asfm- temp went down again I really want this cycle to end and soon I'm getting so frustrated definately will not be testing again. I'm glad that I found the dollar tree tests though they work just as well as more expensive ones and only cost a dollar. I think I might try their opk's if I ever get to a new cycle. Tink- do u think that the opk's would work for me considering that it looks like I have several lh surges.

mommyv have u got pcos hun?? just that u were sayng about the several lh surges xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx mommyv, ill use up my cheapies on 9,10 and 11dpo and use a better one on 12dpo....x


----------



## phoebe

MommyV said:


> sounds good otherwise there is always ginger and carbs and basically eating what u feel like u can stomach that always helped me too. this is so exciting and I'm very glad that everything is going well for u so far. Let us know how your appt with the midwife goes.

i will do hun xxx its at 2pm today xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @tink...:wohoo: for pissing!!
> @phoebe..im ok trying to find some pma..symptom spotting at 5dpo though!!! :dohh:lol
> 
> good luck hunny. how are things at 5dpo?? xxx shall keep everything crossed for u xxxClick to expand...

at 5dpo i think im inventing symptoms!!:rofl: my :holly: feel weird...more CM...irratable...sleepy all the time....is that even possible at 5 dpo??? :haha::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @tink...:wohoo: for pissing!!
> @phoebe..im ok trying to find some pma..symptom spotting at 5dpo though!!! :dohh:lol
> 
> good luck hunny. how are things at 5dpo?? xxx shall keep everything crossed for u xxxClick to expand...
> 
> at 5dpo i think im inventing symptoms!!:rofl: my :holly: feel weird...more CM...irratable...sleepy all the time....is that even possible at 5 dpo??? :haha::rofl:Click to expand...

anythings possible sweet fxd xxxx:happydance::winkwink:


----------



## MommyV

Pheobe- I don't have cysts on my ovaries but I do have some of the hormonal problems. This chart that I have now looks very much like a pcos chart but it's not the norm for me. My hormones are probably out of whack. I conceived both of my other children with no problem but I thought it was going to be hard to conceive. I've had long cycles and the like but the up and down temps especially them being this high not normal for me. Also the multiple lh surges is what Tink thought I had going on so that is why I mentioned it. The last time I used opk is when I conceived dd and I got one clear lh surge so I really don't know.


----------



## PJ32

Hey all, can't stop long am at work so thought I would have a quick scan through. :ninja:

Hope everyone is doing well, I will try to log on later when I get home.

Bye for now


----------



## phoebe

MommyV said:


> Pheobe- I don't have cysts on my ovaries but I do have some of the hormonal problems. This chart that I have now looks very much like a pcos chart but it's not the norm for me. My hormones are probably out of whack. I conceived both of my other children with no problem but I thought it was going to be hard to conceive. I've had long cycles and the like but the up and down temps especially them being this high not normal for me. Also the multiple lh surges is what Tink thought I had going on so that is why I mentioned it. The last time I used opk is when I conceived dd and I got one clear lh surge so I really don't know.

that is odd. have u seen ur dr?? well i am sending all the good vibes i can muster for u to get ur bfp sweety. fxd and big hugs xxx:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## phoebe

hey pj u sneaky ninja lol catch up with u later xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyV

No haven't been to the dr. I went quite a bit when I was younger and they really didn't have any solutions to my problems other than to lose weight which has been soo hard for me. I will eventually get my af and things should even out they always seem to for me. I am going to try to lose like 15-20lbs that usually makes a pretty big difference in my cycles. My reproductive system is very fickle it will go out of whack with the littlest stressor and then come back to normal within a cycle or 2 but things have been funny since like June which is when we decided to start ttc.


----------



## phoebe

MommyV said:


> No haven't been to the dr. I went quite a bit when I was younger and they really didn't have any solutions to my problems other than to lose weight which has been soo hard for me. I will eventually get my af and things should even out they always seem to for me. I am going to try to lose like 15-20lbs that usually makes a pretty big difference in my cycles. My reproductive system is very fickle it will go out of whack with the littlest stressor and then come back to normal within a cycle or 2 but things have been funny since like June which is when we decided to start ttc.

well good luck lovely on all counts xxx i hear u about the fickle repo system, mine has been all over the place, hence my surprise at being pg. and i need to lose weight too. oh the trials of womanhood eh hun xxx


----------



## MommyV

I hear you Pheobe I guess that just shows that even when we think that things are really crazy with our bodies sometimes they surprise us and we end up pg anyways. I'll just keep moving along I know it will all work its way out in the end.


----------



## China girl

Hey ladies:wave:


----------



## phoebe

well i better get off now and start getting ready for my app. have a lovely day ladies and i will catch up with u all later. take care and big hugs to all xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## phoebe

hey china, u just caught me as i was leaving lol. hows u today??? i'm just about to get ready for diabetic midwife app xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mommyv, think you should try OPK's if you get af. Theres no reason why next cycle shouldn't be normal though, unless there is an underlying problem. And then you'll have a bit of evidence to work with, and through. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good luck Phoebe! :hugs: report back! x

China, hey honey! not staying though, need to get the house sorted, catch up with you all later x


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> hey china, u just caught me as i was leaving lol. hows u today??? i'm just about to get ready for diabetic midwife app xxxxx:hugs:

I'm pissy if you want me to be honest!!! lol:haha:
Hope your appt goes well Phoebe:flower:


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Good luck Phoebe! :hugs: report back! x
> 
> China, hey honey! not staying though, need to get the house sorted, catch up with you all later x

Hey Tink....love the siggy!!!:winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

https://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/pteq.html#description
anyone seen these b4?? i think i need one lol x


----------



## poppy666

My OPK for this afternoon sorry but they getting even lighter anyways stuff opks :rofl:

Question: I started with slight Cystitis yesterday stupid question but that wont distrupt my LH surge would it? lol im thinking alsorts :haha: Havnt had Cystitis for ages use to suffer a lot from this x

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image009.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> https://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/pteq.html#description
> anyone seen these b4?? i think i need one lol x

Oooooooooooooooo think i need one too :haha: cheap n all x


----------



## MommyV

mothercabbage said:


> https://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/pteq.html#description
> anyone seen these b4?? i think i need one lol x

MC I totally want one of those that looks so cool. You don't need to buy opk's or hpt's I wonder how much the sticks u have to pee on cost? If anybody gets one let us know how it works.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi everyone!
Poppy sorry to c ur lighter opk again today but don't worry to much because i never get progressively darker opk's either, mine r usually light then all of a sudden dark so u might just find ur the same. 
Either that or u have already o'd (but i don't c that according to ur temps yet although i ain't no expert on temps lol) which would be gd considering all the bding u've been up 2 which prob explains the cycsitis lol Don't think cystitis would effect ovulation. I had it my first month ttc due to a combination of not drinking enough so i could poas and bding like mad, i wasn't keen on taking antibiotics for it tho so just drank loads of cranberry juice.
Afm im on cd 13 clearblue digi opk still neg but not expecting to to be pos until cd 16/17.
Congratulations to eveyone enjoying their tww, fingers crossed for u all x


----------



## LEW32

:hi: Ladies!

I am 4DPO and already symptom spotting - someone stop me!!! :dohh:
My BBs were a little sore yesterday and are a bit more sore today- mostly around nipples....nothing too unbearable, but just wondering if this is a symptom of Bvits or what?

@ MC - that techy test looks so cool! I want it!!!
@Poppy...I hate to say it, but looks like the soy may have delayed your O. That's not necessarily a bad thing though...maybe just bad for your patience!

Where are the testers at????? I want to see some more pissy sticks! :rofl:


----------



## LEW32

Poppy, I was having issues last month with what felt like a bladder infection...I drank tons of cranberry juice- so maybe try that?


----------



## poppy666

LOL MC its a fake that someone did for April Fools in 2008 :haha: i just researched it https://www.kaboodle.com/reviews/pteq--usb-pregnancy-test


Thanks Lew & Jenny Penn... personally think soy has delayed it cos i used clearblue digi other month n got my surge on cd11 and always get ov pains well before cd14.. so either its delayed or ive missed it, but like you say lew you'd see it in my chart, i know i messed up with my temps 1st 3 days but shouldnt effect my chart :shrug: If it comes too late wont that mess up my following 2ww cos i have a regular 28 day cycle? x


----------



## Jenny Penn

I don't think it would mess up ur tww if O came late poppy i think it means u would have a longer cycle. My last 2 cyles have been 31 days long and i ovulated on cd17 which means i have a 14 day luteal phase. My 2 cycles before these were 28 days long and i ovulated on cd14 in these cycles so my luteal phase was also 14 days long in these cycles. So i think ur luteal phase always remains the same and just ur cycle length would increase. If anyone knows im wrong let me know lol it's just all so confusing! x


----------



## Jenny Penn

ps. gd job finding out that pregnancy/ovulation test was a fake!!! It had me fooled x


----------



## LEW32

Poppy...I think if your O gets delayed than your cycle will just be longer...so your Luteal phase will be the same.

So, say you Ovulate on CD15, then that's 4 days later than last month. SO I would expect your cycle to be 4 days longer- make sense?

Although I am not a dr or anything.... TINK?


----------



## LEW32

Whoops....Jenny Penny, I think we just said the SAME exact thing...

That must make it true Popps!


----------



## poppy666

Thats what i was more worried about not having a long enough luteal phase i have had the odd 30 day cycle so im sure i'll 0v in next few days n if i dont at all this month its safe to say 'dont touch the Soy' lol typical i get the mess around from it n others have been perfectly fine off it :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I aint a doc either :rofl: yes i agree with you both, well done team ding dong.....were learning! lol x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Yep Lew it deffo sounds like we're singing from the same song sheet lol
When r u testing this cycle Lew? Can't wait to c ur beautiful bfp :) PMA
x


----------



## LEW32

Popps, I am sure you will O....

If for some reason you are out this month and you don't want to try soy again next time, maybe B vitamins?
I am using them and I O'd perfectly on CD14. (last month it was CD16-17). Not sure if I can credit the vitamins, but they didn't hurt it. :)

Hopefully, my Luteal phase is longer this month, last month it was only 10-11 days. That is why I tried the B Vitamins.
Another positive is that I heard they can help with Morning sickness when I finally do get preggers.

FX that you O SOON!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, try not to get down over it all. :hugs: I say try and BD every other day till you have confirmed O. Whaddyarecon? x


----------



## LEW32

Jenny Penn said:


> Yep Lew it deffo sounds like we're singing from the same song sheet lol
> When r u testing this cycle Lew? Can't wait to c ur beautiful bfp :) PMA
> x

Thanks Jenny :kiss:
I am only 4DPO today....so, I was GOING to hold off until I was AT LEASt 12DPO, but we all know that isn't going to happen. :blush:
More than likely, I will start :loo: next Tuesday - I will be 10DPO.

What about you Jenny? Where are you at in your cycle right now?


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> Morning Ding Dongs!
> 
> Well hubby complied last night:happydance:, he wanted to wait til this morning but I was having none of it:haha:DH can be sooo stuburn at times and is really temperamental. Theres no way on earth I'm going to get any tonight, so just got to hope we've done enough!
> 
> My temps went up this morn so looks like I could be in the tww, let the fun begin:haha:
> 
> @Poppy keep poas huni, I'm sure you'll get a + soon and O in the next couple of days. I know how stressful it is, I thought the soy would bring my O foward by 1 day and I so didn't want to miss it.
> 
> @Amy did you manage to get hubby lastnight hun?

you fecking betcha i did hunny hun i always get what i want mmmmmmm xx


----------



## TTC2308

Good Morning Ding Dongers.....

I know it's 11:00 am here and I havent updated you guys. I went home last night and took my last frer after holding mr pee for 3.5 hours. Still the faint line that you saw yesterday. I may run out at lunch in an hour and grab another pack of test. (I am going to go broke buying tests!!!!) I will update you in a bit.

Anyone else testing?


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @tink...:wohoo: for pissing!!
> @phoebe..im ok trying to find some pma..symptom spotting at 5dpo though!!! :dohh:lol
> 
> good luck hunny. how are things at 5dpo?? xxx shall keep everything crossed for u xxxClick to expand...
> 
> at 5dpo i think im inventing symptoms!!:rofl: my :holly: feel weird...more CM...irratable...sleepy all the time....is that even possible at 5 dpo??? :haha::rofl:Click to expand...

you seriously need sectioning luv x


----------



## PJ32

Oooooh me too. How cool is that


----------



## TTC2308

Also want to add that I am on CD 40!!!! What is going on. Do you girls no anyone else that either hasnt gotten a BFP or AF this far out? I have never missed a period. Its very odd for me.


----------



## Jenny Penn

I know what u mean Lew i have 10 ic's so i'll prob start dipping them daily from 8 dpo onwards lol no point trying to deny it! 
Im cd 13 today, no O yet but not expecting it til cd 16/17 as my last 2 cycles have been that way (31 days long). Im following smep this month :) my hubby has been very supportive this month too so all in all im feeling quite positive about it all so far x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol I aint a doc either :rofl: yes i agree with you both, well done team ding dong.....were learning! lol x

just a doc of fecking chartering lol


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all how are we all??

I was thinking of testing tomorrow morning but think it will be way to early!! due on sunday or monday


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> lol I aint a doc either :rofl: yes i agree with you both, well done team ding dong.....were learning! lol x
> 
> just a doc of fecking chartering lolClick to expand...

:rofl: yeah right lol Stop taking the piss you, I know i'm a boring fecker :rofl: Ooooh good you got your goods last night :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

depends what tests you have sleeping bubs, i only got the faintest line 9dpo on a 10miu test. Mind you, I can't talk, the tests I've got through.......... lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTC, of course its possible, I'll eat my hat if you don't get a BFP soon! I could swear you had a line there on the last one. :hugs: x


----------



## sleeping bubs

lol think its an asda one lol


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,
Took another opk today and almost no line at all? So I guess i missed my surge or had weak urine. Tink can u peak at my chart Dr Chart:haha: I'm thinkning I may of O'ed yesterday? I of course didnt BD last night DH was tired:growlmad: I'm hoping the 3 days before may of done the trick though?


----------



## PJ32

PJ32 said:


> Oooooh me too. How cool is that

damn nations bloody april fools :dohh:


----------



## sleeping bubs

asda ones say can be used 4days b4 period is due


----------



## coral11680

TTC when r u testing again?

Poppy keep bd'ing just to make sure u catch the egg:winkwink:

Also I think I must of O'd because today a lot of lotiony/creamy cm (sorry tmi) dont you get that after O?


----------



## coral11680

sleeping bubs maybe test Fri?


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> TTC when r u testing again?
> 
> Poppy keep bd'ing just to make sure u catch the egg:winkwink:
> 
> Also I think I must of O'd because today a lot of lotiony/creamy cm (sorry tmi) dont you get that after O?

We're sounding like each other in here wanting this damn egg to hatch :rofl: ive gotta laugh or id crack up cos im getting sick of sex :dohh: tell ya i better pop two for all the fecking hassle :haha:

OH n i got watery n creamy today so not going off that no more :p


----------



## TTC2308

coral11680 said:


> TTC when r u testing again?
> 
> Poppy keep bd'ing just to make sure u catch the egg:winkwink:
> 
> Also I think I must of O'd because today a lot of lotiony/creamy cm (sorry tmi) dont you get that after O?

Hell if I know....... Maybe in the morning....I am tired of faint lines. I want a big bright +. Not a maybe


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies....I have a weird question....

Is there any reason to continue drinking grapfruit juice after you O? Not sure if it helps to have more CM during the second half of your cycle?????


----------



## LEW32

TTC- when was the last time you tested with FMU? Maybe tomorrow :)


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: @poppy I know what u mean hun, just want to be in the tww now so i can relax a bit then start to symptom spot:haha:


----------



## PJ32

all right then, been putting off posting this just in case I am reading too much into this but I feel a bit weird! My BB's usually get sore OV and onwards, not this time but seem to have developed quad boobs :holly: and no pain. loads of twinges and CP is completely closed (after 8 months of checking this is odd) really don't mean to SS but really can't stop. think my ticker is out by 1 day so that should put me 5 DPO. 

I hate this having to wait business as I am so sure this is our month :growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> :rofl: @poppy I know what u mean hun, just want to be in the tww now so i can relax a bit then start to symptom spot:haha:

They'll be throwing us out of the thread if we dont shut the fck up soon :rofl: must say ive had more ewcm than ever off Soy but no good without the fecking egg is it lol x


----------



## TTC2308

LEW32 said:


> TTC- when was the last time you tested with FMU? Maybe tomorrow :)

Yeah, I will try tomorrow morning. The last time was yesterday morning, but I had drank a large tea before bed and didnt pee. I woke up at 2 and took the test so my urine was diluted.


----------



## coral11680

hehe I might try soy if i need to next cycle although with all the bother your going through might not fecking bother :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> hehe I might try soy if i need to next cycle although with all the bother your going through might not fecking bother :rofl:

Your having the same bother and your not on it lol :haha:


----------



## phoebe

hellooooooooooo i'm back:hi::hi:
All went well at app, i've just got to up my insulin again:thumbup: to try and bring it back down. they also said i can have a scan in 2wks or just wait it out for another 6wks. bit torn as i wanna know all is well, but they say they might not be able to see owt abdominally, but am scared of having an internal as i dont want things jiggled about down there. even my oh has classed me as a no go zone :rofl::rofl:

enuff about me how are we all this evening??? xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Awww thats great pheobe glad your sorted :hugs: im sure in 2wks time you be fine for a abdominally scan n if not you can always say no :thumbup: i had one at 5wks 4 days n they could see abdominally :happydance:


----------



## PJ32

phoebe said:


> hellooooooooooo i'm back:hi::hi:
> All went well at app, i've just got to up my insulin again:thumbup: to try and bring it back down. they also said i can have a scan in 2wks or just wait it out for another 6wks. bit torn as i wanna know all is well, but they say they might not be able to see owt abdominally, but am scared of having an internal as i dont want things jiggled about down there. even my oh has classed me as a no go zone :rofl::rofl:
> 
> enuff about me how are we all this evening??? xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Pheebs, glad all is well, worth a try with abdo scan xx:hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

phoebe said:


> hellooooooooooo i'm back:hi::hi:
> All went well at app, i've just got to up my insulin again:thumbup: to try and bring it back down. they also said i can have a scan in 2wks or just wait it out for another 6wks. bit torn as i wanna know all is well, but they say they might not be able to see owt abdominally, but am scared of having an internal as i dont want things jiggled about down there. even my oh has classed me as a no go zone :rofl::rofl:
> 
> enuff about me how are we all this evening??? xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:

feebs i had an internal scan at 7 weeks and its not that bad hun i pulled a face too but i wanted make sure bubba was ok 
nothing to worry about xx


----------



## KristyHart

My sister had an internal, thats how they founs she was having twins :thumbup:

Af has not arrived for me today :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> hehe I might try soy if i need to next cycle although with all the bother your going through might not fecking bother :rofl:
> 
> Your having the same bother and your not on it lol :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: oh feck I dont stand a chance on soy then:haha:


----------



## coral11680

I had an internal with 2 of my pregnancies, nothing to worry about hun, but if your uncomfortable then ask for an abdo


----------



## phoebe

thanks girls, im just being a lily livered tart:dohh: i so dont anything to go amiss. dont think i could cope another mc thats all xxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

KristyHart said:


> My sister had an internal, thats how they founs she was having twins :thumbup:
> 
> Af has not arrived for me today :shrug:

:test::test::test::winkwink::winkwink::thumbup::thumbup: xxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

cm getting dry. bfn again. cd 34, 12 dpo. just waiting for af to hurry up and get here now so i can try again.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

KristyHart said:


> My sister had an internal, thats how they founs she was having twins :thumbup:
> 
> Af has not arrived for me today :shrug:

Thats cause shes not comming :thumbup: Well thats at least what I've told here, not to go near you or I'll be :gun: 

Seriously Kristy, how you feeling hun? any more tests? x


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> cm getting dry. bfn again. cd 34, 12 dpo. just waiting for af to hurry up and get here now so i can try again.

good luck hopes, fxd it all works out hun. have u tested today??


sorry mis-read ur post hun ss x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes...give it another day or two..if that was you implantation dip it will take a day or so more for hcg to get into you urine :hugs: x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Waheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy check out my siggy xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Phoebe, glad you got on ok! I had an internal scan too, nothin to it, and perfectly safe so see what you feel is best. Felling better about the diabetes? x


----------



## Hopes314

phoebe said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> cm getting dry. bfn again. cd 34, 12 dpo. just waiting for af to hurry up and get here now so i can try again.
> 
> good luck hopes, fxd it all works out hun. have u tested today??
> 
> 
> sorry mis-read ur post hun ss xClick to expand...

yep just tested. definite bfn.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops and Coral....feeling your pain....Want you in the TWW NOW!!!!!!!! :hugs: x


----------



## KristyHart

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> KristyHart said:
> 
> 
> My sister had an internal, thats how they founs she was having twins :thumbup:
> 
> Af has not arrived for me today :shrug:
> 
> Thats cause shes not comming :thumbup: Well thats at least what I've told here, not to go near you or I'll be :gun:
> 
> Seriously Kristy, how you feeling hun? any more tests? xClick to expand...

I tested in evening yesterday but BFN

Going to test tomorrow morning if she not here. Im ok, just tired, headache and constant cramps, but had that since ovulation really xx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> @Phoebe, glad you got on ok! I had an internal scan too, nothin to it, and perfectly safe so see what you feel is best. Felling better about the diabetes? x

yes thanks tink, got told to up the am dose to 22 units and pm dose to 30. i will see how things pan out in the next 2 wks regarding scan. u ok??? x


----------



## phoebe

mrsamyrach said:


> Waheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy check out my siggy xxxxx

love it :rofl::rofl::rofl: xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Well my theory Tink is my thermometer is fecked n ive ov'd already :rofl: Thats my story n im sticking to it, but if not i still be here waiting for eggy when your giving birth :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Well my theory Tink is my thermometer is fecked n ive ov'd already :rofl: Thats my story n im sticking to it, but if not i still be here waiting for eggy when your giving birth :haha:

think ive fucked up as well i had ewcm on cd10 last errrrrrrr friday so we shagged and shagged last night thats it now im dry as gandhis flipflip
did have snot though as well yesterday do i carry on or what


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well my theory Tink is my thermometer is fecked n ive ov'd already :rofl: Thats my story n im sticking to it, but if not i still be here waiting for eggy when your giving birth :haha:
> 
> think ive fucked up as well i had ewcm on cd10 last errrrrrrr friday so we shagged and shagged last night thats it now im dry as gandhis flipflip
> did have snot though as well yesterday do i carry on or whatClick to expand...

Amy i think your all shagged out now lol... but if you feel the need try another few sessions x


----------



## mrsamyrach

right then gingers will be pleased x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh yes nice siggy Amy :)

Kristy, great sign that AF isn't here.....i'm still rooting for you honey x


----------



## KristyHart

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oooh yes nice siggy Amy :)
> 
> Kristy, great sign that AF isn't here.....i'm still rooting for you honey x

Spoke to soon

The bitch just got me :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

mrsamyrach said:


> Waheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy check out my siggy xxxxx

:rofl::rofl:Mrsamy you crack me up, Looking good though! Hmm wonder if I have enough room on my siggy:winkwink:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ahh Kirsty so sorry huni, sending you a great big cyber hug:hug:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> Waheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy check out my siggy xxxxx
> 
> :rofl::rofl:Mrsamy you crack me up, Looking good though! Hmm wonder if I have enough room on my siggy:winkwink:Click to expand...

oi oi oi you make room biatch x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

KristyHart said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Oooh yes nice siggy Amy :)
> 
> Kristy, great sign that AF isn't here.....i'm still rooting for you honey x
> 
> Spoke to soon
> 
> The bitch just got me :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Oh no!!!! :cry::cry::cry:

I'm so sorry honey :hugs::friends::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx

I know how devistating it feels, were gonna get you that BFP next cycle gal :thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hmm had to juggle things about, howz that Mrs Amy:haha: Might have another play about with it later

You going for it again tonight then hun, don't think hubby'will want to bd again but it's worth a try:winkwink: I really don't get it though he used to moan he didn't get enough, and now he can't keep up:haha:


----------



## KristyHart

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> KristyHart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Oooh yes nice siggy Amy :)
> 
> Kristy, great sign that AF isn't here.....i'm still rooting for you honey x
> 
> Spoke to soon
> 
> The bitch just got me :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no!!!! :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I'm so sorry honey :hugs::friends::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I know how devistating it feels, were gonna get you that BFP next cycle gal :thumbup: xxxxxClick to expand...

I dont know what to do next :dohh:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> Hmm had to juggle things about, howz that Mrs Amy:haha: Might have another play about with it later
> 
> You going for it again tonight then hun, don't think hubby'will want to bd again but it's worth a try:winkwink: I really don't get it though he used to moan he didn't get enough, and now he can't keep up:haha:

dunno hun think ive fucked up anyway lol


----------



## coral11680

hey girls

Sorry AF got you Kristy :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Kirsty so sorry sweetie hope your ok :hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Kristy, dont worry bout that now, you just treat yourself. Day 1 is the worst, pour yourself a glass of something you like and get some cuddles. x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

mrsamyrach said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> Hmm had to juggle things about, howz that Mrs Amy:haha: Might have another play about with it later
> 
> You going for it again tonight then hun, don't think hubby'will want to bd again but it's worth a try:winkwink: I really don't get it though he used to moan he didn't get enough, and now he can't keep up:haha:
> 
> dunno hun think ive fucked up anyway lolClick to expand...

Hmm think I O'd today but!!!!! I've just been to the loo and got loads of ewcm, wtf!! maybe I wrapped myself up in the duvet too much this morn and that's why I got a temp rise, think I'm gonna have to do some begging again:dohh:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> Hmm had to juggle things about, howz that Mrs Amy:haha: Might have another play about with it later
> 
> You going for it again tonight then hun, don't think hubby'will want to bd again but it's worth a try:winkwink: I really don't get it though he used to moan he didn't get enough, and now he can't keep up:haha:
> 
> dunno hun think ive fucked up anyway lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hmm think I O'd today but!!!!! I've just been to the loo and got loads of ewcm, wtf!! maybe I wrapped myself up in the duvet too much this morn and that's why I got a temp rise, think I'm gonna have to do some begging again:dohh:Click to expand...

not me im dry as gandhis flipflip hun xx


----------



## Damita

:rofl:


----------



## Damita

KristyHart said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Oooh yes nice siggy Amy :)
> 
> Kristy, great sign that AF isn't here.....i'm still rooting for you honey x
> 
> Spoke to soon
> 
> The bitch just got me :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

hey luvvies! it took me about 3 hours to read all the posts since last Friday!!! :wacko: well, things are a total mess here. :cry: starting to improve but everything has been all out of whack with me and dh. and then i'm guessing you all (or most of you) have seen my fb post about my dad. he's ok...heart cath went well. good and bad news. he has 3 (basically) completely blocked arteries. doc recommended surgery, but dad asked him to put stints in instead as a start. so he got angioplasty and 2 stints today and they'll do a third later. i talked to him on the phone a bit ago, and he says he already feels much better, so i'm hoping that's a good sign. both my parents have heart problems now :cry: although for different reasons. my mum has a genetic blood disorder and other complications, but she's had heart surgery twice, both times failed. this was several years ago now, but it's hard ... you never know what day will be her last. now dad too...ugh. :cry: really hoping and praying things work out and they both still have a long life ahead of them. 

with dh...i can just SO resonate with you China and DM and the other girls who have mentioned their dh's not cooperating!!! :growlmad: he says he wants this too...we have an argument and he totally goes back on everything!! (like i said it's been a mess!) :wacko: so i totally missed one day of temping and everything else. then i haven't taken my vits in several days, and i didn't opk for several days either. i did opk on monday, still bfn, and i was convinced i missed my O. then yesterday, had TONS of ewcm, and again last night. dh SHOCKED me last night and initiated :sex: out of the blue. today i've been totally DRY all day, but just did an opk about an hour ago and it was deffo bfp!!! :dohh: i don't know what to think now!! if i haven't ov'd yet, then why am i dry all day today???? last night was the first time we've :sex: in 6 days i think. :cry: oh and he also stopped taking his vits. refused them completely. but haha: revenge is sweet even if i had nothing to do with it) then he started having really bad allergy attacks again. while he was taking the vits, his allergies seemed to go away, so for 3 days i've been telling him i thought the vits helped with his allergy attacks, and today he totally agreed enthusiastically to start taking them again. :haha: BUT on another down side, he wants me to cancel the SA :cry: i haven't done it yet, and he agreed just today to talk about it more tonight, so i'm hoping he'll just let me reschedule it for later in the month when we're both on better terms. 

MEN. :shrug: i swear, they're worse than us girls with their emotional ups and downs and hangups and demands and whatnot. bottom line, dh and i are on the mend (again)...good Lord, i hope this stops. i can't take the stress of this much longer. we may end up going back to ntnp. i hope not, but in the end, i can't make him continue this. OR (and this is going to sound terribly manipulative again...like me and eesoja were talking about before) i may have to go back to not telling him about what's going on with ttc. he was doing MUCH better about it all when it was like that. well i gotta run luvvies. dh is home...


----------



## mrsamyrach

awwwwwwwwwww pk i know how you are feeling hun
with gramps still in hospital im at my wits end hubby has been vile on numerous occasions too xx
i really think you need to calm down and maybe make sure your dad is ok whats another month hun
ive only done it twice this month concentrating on gramps and my nan who collasped again last week xxxxx


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> hey luvvies! it took me about 3 hours to read all the posts since last Friday!!! :wacko: well, things are a total mess here. :cry: starting to improve but everything has been all out of whack with me and dh. and then i'm guessing you all (or most of you) have seen my fb post about my dad. he's ok...heart cath went well. good and bad news. he has 3 (basically) completely blocked arteries. doc recommended surgery, but dad asked him to put stints in instead as a start. so he got angioplasty and 2 stints today and they'll do a third later. i talked to him on the phone a bit ago, and he says he already feels much better, so i'm hoping that's a good sign. both my parents have heart problems now :cry: although for different reasons. my mum has a genetic blood disorder and other complications, but she's had heart surgery twice, both times failed. this was several years ago now, but it's hard ... you never know what day will be her last. now dad too...ugh. :cry: really hoping and praying things work out and they both still have a long life ahead of them.
> 
> with dh...i can just SO resonate with you China and DM and the other girls who have mentioned their dh's not cooperating!!! :growlmad: he says he wants this too...we have an argument and he totally goes back on everything!! (like i said it's been a mess!) :wacko: so i totally missed one day of temping and everything else. then i haven't taken my vits in several days, and i didn't opk for several days either. i did opk on monday, still bfn, and i was convinced i missed my O. then yesterday, had TONS of ewcm, and again last night. dh SHOCKED me last night and initiated :sex: out of the blue. today i've been totally DRY all day, but just did an opk about an hour ago and it was deffo bfp!!! :dohh: i don't know what to think now!! if i haven't ov'd yet, then why am i dry all day today???? last night was the first time we've :sex: in 6 days i think. :cry: oh and he also stopped taking his vits. refused them completely. but haha: revenge is sweet even if i had nothing to do with it) then he started having really bad allergy attacks again. while he was taking the vits, his allergies seemed to go away, so for 3 days i've been telling him i thought the vits helped with his allergy attacks, and today he totally agreed enthusiastically to start taking them again. :haha: BUT on another down side, he wants me to cancel the SA :cry: i haven't done it yet, and he agreed just today to talk about it more tonight, so i'm hoping he'll just let me reschedule it for later in the month when we're both on better terms.
> 
> MEN. :shrug: i swear, they're worse than us girls with their emotional ups and downs and hangups and demands and whatnot. bottom line, dh and i are on the mend (again)...good Lord, i hope this stops. i can't take the stress of this much longer. we may end up going back to ntnp. i hope not, but in the end, i can't make him continue this. OR (and this is going to sound terribly manipulative again...like me and eesoja were talking about before) i may have to go back to not telling him about what's going on with ttc. he was doing MUCH better about it all when it was like that. well i gotta run luvvies. dh is home...


:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Really hope your dad's ok & back on the mend PK... as for the rest take one day at a time and if you have to revert back to keeping ttc issue's quiet for the sake of you and your dh's sanity so be it, it be worth it in the end when you get your BFP :hug:

Nice to see you back, missed ya :kiss:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:hug: Pk Hope you're dad makes a speedy recovery, mabe just take a step back (only a ickle one mind) from ttc and concerntrate on dad, and as for dh what he doesn't know wont hurt him! I'm regreting telling dh when I'm going to O as I think I've put to much pressure on him:dohh:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Girlies I found this https://www.smartstork.com/page9.asp Might be of interest to some/all:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Done my OPK for tonight >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naff all on it :shrug: oh well onto tomorrow x


----------



## babydream

Hi girlies, took me a while to read all the posts again, hope everyone is okay.

I'm not feeling well, havent eaten much all day, my stomach is strange, i'm shaky and feel depressed, my head is dizzy. I had my tonsils out when a was a child so it can't be that but i think it's my gland which is swollen on the right and it really hurts. 

I better go, i just wanna go to bed, hope all okay, catch up later. Love ya all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Best place for you sweetie, sleep well and hope your ok tomorrow babydream :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all:wave:
@kirsty...sorry af got ya :hugs:
@poppy....still -opk?? you must be making a good egg there hunni! :happydance: i know its stressful, but the best things come to those who wait eh! :hug:
@pk...long time no "see"!! lots of :hugs::friends:
@tcc...i was sure you were going to get bfp today! fx for tomorrow
hope the rest of the ding dongs are ok!! :dust: to the shaggers!!!:haha:
well im sooo grumpy today,after i had exploded at OH i had to explain that its test time soon and im feeling on edge, so just ignore me...he was quite reasonable about the situation, i was like a crazy bitch! im not sure if af is getting ready to come earlier than expected(hence being on edge) but :holly: are tender today and have got a bit worse throughout the day, not hurting just a bit tender, cp is high firm and closed, not sure if that means anything but thats how it is, lots of cm today, and feel bloated....thats me ss done for now....:haha: hows everyone else doing?


----------



## mrsamyrach

i have just took the dog for walkies in cowprint babygro and ugg boots x


----------



## mothercabbage

:mamafy::rofl::haha:


----------



## LEW32

mothercabbage said:


> evening all:wave:
> @kirsty...sorry af got ya :hugs:
> @poppy....still -opk?? you must be making a good egg there hunni! :happydance: i know its stressful, but the best things come to those who wait eh! :hug:
> @pk...long time no "see"!! lots of :hugs::friends:
> @tcc...i was sure you were going to get bfp today! fx for tomorrow
> hope the rest of the ding dongs are ok!! :dust: to the shaggers!!!:haha:
> well im sooo grumpy today,after i had exploded at OH i had to explain that its test time soon and im feeling on edge, so just ignore me...he was quite reasonable about the situation, i was like a crazy bitch! im not sure if af is getting ready to come earlier than expected(hence being on edge) but :holly: are tender today and have got a bit worse throughout the day, not hurting just a bit tender, cp is high firm and closed, not sure if that means anything but thats how it is, lots of cm today, and feel bloated....thats me ss done for now....:haha: hows everyone else doing?

Hi MC...while you are ss, I will join you...

I am feeling quite the same as you....BBs are kinda sore- not bad, but noticeable....
CP seems kinda high and somewhat soft and closed.
CM is kinda creamy...not alot of it though...

Hmmm...not sure what's the deal - but sounds like we have similiarities - hope they mean good things!


----------



## Damita

sexy :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

LEW32 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> evening all:wave:
> @kirsty...sorry af got ya :hugs:
> @poppy....still -opk?? you must be making a good egg there hunni! :happydance: i know its stressful, but the best things come to those who wait eh! :hug:
> @pk...long time no "see"!! lots of :hugs::friends:
> @tcc...i was sure you were going to get bfp today! fx for tomorrow
> hope the rest of the ding dongs are ok!! :dust: to the shaggers!!!:haha:
> well im sooo grumpy today,after i had exploded at OH i had to explain that its test time soon and im feeling on edge, so just ignore me...he was quite reasonable about the situation, i was like a crazy bitch! im not sure if af is getting ready to come earlier than expected(hence being on edge) but :holly: are tender today and have got a bit worse throughout the day, not hurting just a bit tender, cp is high firm and closed, not sure if that means anything but thats how it is, lots of cm today, and feel bloated....thats me ss done for now....:haha: hows everyone else doing?
> 
> Hi MC...while you are ss, I will join you...
> 
> I am feeling quite the same as you....BBs are kinda sore- not bad, but noticeable....
> CP seems kinda high and somewhat soft and closed.
> CM is kinda creamy...not alot of it though...
> 
> Hmmm...not sure what's the deal - but sounds like we have similiarities - hope they mean good things!Click to expand...

i think im 5dpo today so we are roughly at the same point in our cycles..:happydance: my bb were tender yesterday but getting worse...i hope its not af, tender BB are an af symptom for me, either were both mad and inventing these symptoms or somethings to do!!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks MC :hug: as for sore bbs and moody im deffo watching your poas next week, same with you Lew :happydance::happydance:

Amy its like that where i live dont think anyone gets dressed, just hang outside in their PJ's :haha:


----------



## LEW32

Amy....a picture of this outing would be much appreciated!!! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

^^^^^^ yea!!!!!....what LEW said....and poppy i had sore BB last cycle about a week b4 af showed up, so im just wishing i think:dohh:


----------



## mrsamyrach

LEW32 said:


> Amy....a picture of this outing would be much appreciated!!! :haha:

it will cost ya........... look like a twat


----------



## poppy666

Thats why the symtoms are so like af's so you never know missy :winkwink:


----------



## mrsamyrach

well you know me guys i will end up disappearing this weekend as i cannot cope with all the chat regarding symptoms cos it drove me mad last month and put me on a downer
its my birthday on the 14th of this month so hopefully good news i will hang about till sunday but thats it xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEW32

Well, keeping my fingers crossed for good news of any sort for you on the 14th hun!


----------



## poppy666

Can understand that Amy i know it got you down last cycle, but get your ass on here for your birthday or we will spam your fb wall :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i totally understand ya amy! i wish i had it in me to feck off but im addicted to BnB just about as much as i am to pissin' on stix!!! i think im gonna log off soon im getting sleepy and i want to grab something to eat im starved!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> i totally understand ya amy! i wish i had it in me to feck off but im addicted to BnB just about as much as i am to pissin' on stix!!! i think im gonna log off soon im getting sleepy and i want to grab something to eat im starved!!!

thats why i said in a previous post that you wanted fecking sectioning lol


----------



## mothercabbage

yea!!!! agreed!!! pmpl x


----------



## coral11680

:haha: Amy you joker, I understand what you mean it gets very stressful in the TWW.

PK, good to hear from you, we missed you. sorry to hear you and DH having probs but sounds like you are getting things back on track. I hope your Dad makes a speedy recovery:hugs:

Daisy try to BD tonight but if you did it last night should be plenty there for the egg:thumbup:

Babydream feel better hun:hugs:

Poppy, me and you are a total fecking mystery this month:dohh:

Cab, not long til Monday:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Well Coral dh here tonight so gonna get my goods and see what happens tomorrow lol looks like we screwed this month unless we cooking special eggs :winkwink:

Im gonna get off now before dh falls asleep, night everyone sweet dreams :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

night, i'm off in a min too xx


----------



## mothercabbage

night poppy! have a productive evening :winkwink:
night coral....chat soon! xx


----------



## pk2of8

mrsamyrach said:


> awwwwwwwwwww pk i know how you are feeling hun
> with gramps still in hospital im at my wits end hubby has been vile on numerous occasions too xx
> i really think you need to calm down and maybe make sure your dad is ok whats another month hun
> ive only done it twice this month concentrating on gramps and my nan who collasped again last week xxxxx
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

vile...that's a GREAT word to describe how dh has been lately. i like it!! :haha: you're right tho...what's another month in the scheme of things. still hard not to hold out a tiny slimmer of hope for the near impossible. i guess if we were only going to get one shot at it this month it looks like providence deemed a good night for it (last night) since i seem to have accidentally gotten a positive opk today. maybe it would have been positive yesterday too, b/c like i said, i'm totally dried up "down there" today, which is somewhat unusual for me. so hard to imagine i'm going to Ov tomorrow. i think i most likely Ov'd today. eh well. it is hard having loved ones who are in the hospital or seriously ill. really takes a toll on you emotionally and everything else. well, thank you for your support amy! :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Really hope your dad's ok & back on the mend PK... as for the rest take one day at a time and if you have to revert back to keeping ttc issue's quiet for the sake of you and your dh's sanity so be it, it be worth it in the end when you get your BFP :hug:
> 
> Nice to see you back, missed ya :kiss:

:hug: poppy i think you've got it right. i know dh would be thrilled to have a lo of his own. he'd be nervous at first, but very very happy. but i think you've got it...going to have to go back to keeping all the serious ttc stuff on the down low so he doesn't think about it. except for the SA....gotta find a way to push that one. otherwise, it just stresses him out too much. and men think us girls get all overwhelmed with things :dohh: they are so clueless sometimes... :wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

Daisys_mummy said:


> :hug: Pk Hope you're dad makes a speedy recovery, mabe just take a step back (only a ickle one mind) from ttc and concerntrate on dad, and as for dh what he doesn't know wont hurt him! I'm regreting telling dh when I'm going to O as I think I've put to much pressure on him:dohh:

:hug: thank you DM...i really think that is a huge part of the issue now. that it's just too much pressure for him. well, we'll get it sorted and get back on track. :kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

hey guys, was looking up stuff about my chart, since prob not prego wanted to see what the temp dip at 10 dpo could mean otherwise. heres what i found about temp dips and implantation, didn't check how accurate this info is, but i found it very interesting check it out!

https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/implantation.htm


----------



## coral11680

morning ding dongs,

Just quickly popping on before getting the kids to school etc.

I think I def O'ed either 2 days ago or yesterday and my temps went up again and cp is high and closed now. I really hope I O'ed 2 days ago and I didnt have :sex: last night or night before:growlmad::dohh:

How is everyone this morning? Anyone testing?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coral! Yes looking good for CD15 Tuesday :) That when you BD'd? 

Hello everybody! :wave: x


----------



## PJ32

Morning Tink, Coral, how are you both today?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey PJ, yeah quite good here! Tired out but ok. Need to be productive today, gotta get the house sorted before I feel too rotton lol

How are you honey? x


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies :hi:

Tink no I didn't bd cd 15 just 12,13 and 14:dohh::dohh:
I really hope that was enough? I added intercourse data to my chart so u can see.


----------



## coral11680

Hi pj how's u?


----------



## poppy666

Urghhhhh ladies im in the wars today :nope: My face has broken out n i have this bloody spot on my chin with tiny blisters around it ( i never get spots) and to top it off if i need the toilet i REALLYYYYYYYYYYYYY have to go or they'd be a mess ( TMI) :cry: plus cystitis.

I cant go out anywhere today im a mess lol

Apart from that Morning ding dongs xxx


----------



## coral11680

Tink glad you're feeling well, hopefully u won't get bad morning sickness :hugs:

Poppy oh your poor cow, hope u feel better soon:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Dont feel poorly tho... oh n my chart looking like a flipping roller coaster now geeeez why they up and down all the time?

EDITED forgot to ask Tink im wondering if my temp be ok for yesterday because i woke at 5.30 to deal with LO till 6am then went back to sleep till 7.30 n then took my temp? x


----------



## coral11680

Pops yeah my chart is all over too but if my temp goes up tomorrow I think I will be in the tww. You are 2 days behind me so maybe u O'ed yesterday hun. We'll see what your temps do the next couple of days.


----------



## poppy666

Coral just edited my post above you about my temp yesterday x


----------



## coral11680

Poppy I think that it may have affected the temp slightly but if it goes up again tomorrow u most likely O'ed yesterday Hun. Then again I'm no dr chart so see what tink says:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah see what the chart Queen thinks :haha: Im still convinved i Ov'd cd11 if my chart was effected bc i got up less than 3hrs to take temp, my opks are zero now look like evap lines lmao bet MC jumps on that comment :rofl:

How you feeling Coral? x


----------



## coral11680

I'm feeling ok luv, just hoping I dtd enough that's all, too late to worry now, what will be will be aye. X


----------



## coral11680

Stupid iPad corrected my spelling from dtd to STD lol I just had to edit it:dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Yeah see what the chart Queen thinks :haha: Im still convinved i Ov'd cd11 if my chart was effected bc i got up less than 3hrs to take temp, my opks are zero now look like evap lines lmao bet MC jumps on that comment :rofl:
> 
> How you feeling Coral? x

:saywhat: evap evap evap!!!!!:haha:


----------



## coral11680

:haha: silly sausage


----------



## poppy666

You not telling us something Coral im sure STD's can alter your chart :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave:
@poppy i dont understand charting so i cant pass judgement on it, but i think you said you think you O CD11???? how many dpo are you now then?? i hope your loo problems get better soon :hug:
@coral....show off!!!! ipad indeed!!!!:haha: 
:holly: still tender think af coming early or i really could be pre.....not going to finish that word, i dont want to tempt fate! .......xx


----------



## mothercabbage

STD:haha: :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Std:blush::haha:

It's dh iPad :haha:

Cab did u see on other thread caz81 got the :bfp::happydance: feels like putting more pressure on u and me!


----------



## coral11680

Cab r u testing Monday? So excited


----------



## poppy666

If i did ov cd11 im on cd15 now so that be dpo4 i think, but heyyyyyyyyyy im gonna piss away today still got loads of opks :thumbup:

Got everything crossed for you MC barr my legs sadly need them again tonight grrrrrrrrrrrr :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhh shit.......that thread is on a roll coral...i darent test incase its bfn.....i think im 6dpo today aiming for 10dpo at the very earliest to test, got a couple of cheapies but got a superdrug 10mui for about 13-14dpo....might just wait for you two...poppy & coral....and test with you 2!


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhh shit.......that thread is on a roll coral...i darent test incase its bfn.....i think im 6dpo today aiming for 10dpo at the very earliest to test, got a couple of cheapies but got a superdrug 10mui for about 13-14dpo....might just wait for you two...poppy & coral....and test with you 2!

Yeah right who are you kidding:haha: no way you'll be able to wait. The earliest I'm testing is next Friday I think.


----------



## poppy666

MC you know and we all know there is noooooooooooooooooooooo fecking way your gonna wait for us two to test before you do :rofl: piddle on your opks till 12dpo will occupy you :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Mc just use the cheapie tests from 10 dpo or like poppy said opks to satisfy your addiction :rofl:

My 2 frer and 2 cb digi tests just arrived:happydance: not using them unless I get a pos on cheapies though!


----------



## mothercabbage

ok just checked the supply:haha: 3 cheapie hpt, 1 superdrug(10mui) and 4 opk....will start pissing on them monday(10dpo) 4 sleeps to go b4 i can poas!....:yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Its gonna kill you bc me n coral still poas :haha: ermmmm 3hrs to go for me :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

:haha: poppy don't rub it in :rofl: don't worry cab I'm not POAS anymore til testing I know it will be bfn opk now so just waiting now.


----------



## coral11680

I'm off to do some housework be back soon x


----------



## mothercabbage

well, OH went into town to get a few bits while i got some housework done and he bought me a predictor (5 days early) so i can add that to the list! :haha: does anyone know the sensitivity of those.....


----------



## coral11680

What's a predictor? Is it a preg test?


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,
Poppy and Coral it sounds like you are both heading into the tww. So exciting.

MC- just a few more days and the testing begins I will definately be looking out for your tests

Tink- Glad that you are feeling alright hopefully u won't get ms I know mine started about 6weeks

Hopes- that was a really interesting bit I will no longer think that a temp dip is implantation don't want to get my hopes up for nothing when I was pg with my other two my temps never dipped they were just a bit higher than normal especially at the end

pk-sorry that you're having issues with dh sometimes it is better if we just try to seduce them at o time I figure as long as dh and I both want another baby that is okay he know he is trying for a baby but doesn't know when I am oing or what is going on with my cycle hope things get better for u soon. also I hope that Mom and Dad will be feeling better soon.

Pheobe- hope that you're feeling well.

Babydream- how r u? hope that everything is well with u.

asfm- now I am quite sure that I o'd cd23 therefore am only 10dpo and not expecting af for several more days. I feel much better about this and know with such a crazy cycle I am probably out but at least this cycle should be over in a few days and I can start a new cycle.

TTC- any testing today?


----------



## coral11680

Hi mommyv, glad u know when u O'ed when will u test?


----------



## China girl

Ladies:wave:

DH and I are slowly getting back on track. I still think he needs to go to the Dr's about his depression, but going back to work would actually do the trick. Just praying this job opens up for him. Any how, we :sex:last night. Good thing cause I had a lot of CM and EWCM...I touched it and everything (YUCK):haha:..woke up this morning and having some cramping pains...

PK, glad you & DH are getting back on the right track. Girl, we have been having a time with our DH & its just the start of the month..lol Praying for your mom & dad Pk:hugs:

Tink & Phoebe, I hope you ladies are doing well.

Poppy,Hopes and all the ladies temping, I don't have a clue about that stuff, but I wish you ladies the best. I have made a note to myself....to feck with SOY!!!...thanks Poppy:haha: (Just mess'n with ya)

To all my other ding dong sisters:dust::dust:and love to you all:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

"to feck with soy!"<------------amen to that!


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> What's a predictor? Is it a preg test?

yes its a HPT, he got it without me asking him to get one! he came back and said, i know how much you like to piss on stix!:haha: he knows me well....pmpl


----------



## mothercabbage

MommyV said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> Poppy and Coral it sounds like you are both heading into the tww. So exciting.
> 
> MC- just a few more days and the testing begins I will definately be looking out for your tests
> 
> Tink- Glad that you are feeling alright hopefully u won't get ms I know mine started about 6weeks
> 
> Hopes- that was a really interesting bit I will no longer think that a temp dip is implantation don't want to get my hopes up for nothing when I was pg with my other two my temps never dipped they were just a bit higher than normal especially at the end
> 
> pk-sorry that you're having issues with dh sometimes it is better if we just try to seduce them at o time I figure as long as dh and I both want another baby that is okay he know he is trying for a baby but doesn't know when I am oing or what is going on with my cycle hope things get better for u soon. also I hope that Mom and Dad will be feeling better soon.
> 
> Pheobe- hope that you're feeling well.
> 
> Babydream- how r u? hope that everything is well with u.
> 
> asfm- now I am quite sure that I o'd cd23 therefore am only 10dpo and not expecting af for several more days. I feel much better about this and know with such a crazy cycle I am probably out but at least this cycle should be over in a few days and I can start a new cycle.
> 
> TTC- any testing today?

have you poas??? if not when will you?? xx


----------



## pk2of8

well good morning my luvvies!!! doing loads better here!!! yay! :happydance: i'm back in the game!!! whoohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee: dh actually initiated :sex: AGAIN last night (2 nights in a row!!!!) so i'm very pleased at the mo. and perfect timing too since i had the positive opk yesterday!!! we went to church last night, and honestly, after some soul searching i decided i wasn't going to push last night or ask, even though i already knew about the positive opk. I was reconciled to "what will be will be" and in my heart i believe if it's the right time for us, then it only takes one time (i think some of you ladies had said that recently). not that i only want it to be one time or will in the future take my chances on that, but for THIS time, i was putting my faith in it, and accepting the way things were. and then dh ups and out of the blue again last night was quite a bit randy (*clears throat*), so there was no way i was passing up that opportunity!!! so i used some preseed ang got the goods :spermy: yay!!! :happydance::happydance: so i'm feeling REALLY good about our chances now this month. better than last month i think anyway, even though it's not as good as the smep, still i think it's a good go at it. the difficulty now will be that my hopes are very high, and worrying about a big let down if it's bfn again :cry: eh well...time will tell. but great big massive :hug: to all of you girls for your support the last several days!!! it means the world to me to know you're here!!! 

MommyV, i think you're right that you may have Ov'd later. and thank you for the encouragement hun. my dh does want another baby, and the bottom line is, if he didn't, he wouldn't do what we did last night! :haha: we spent over 3 years preventing...he has no problem *ahem* "withdrawing" if he is worried about getting preggers. so, i'm just going to go back to not giving him so much info about my cycle and ttc stuff. poor baby, he "can't handle it" i guess?? :dohh:

Poppy, sweetie, i don't think you Ov'd yet. or maybe yesterday?? OR...maybe you're ov'ing more than once???? :wacko: certainly possible with the soy and all. but that article that somebody posted yesterday (was it DM??) about charting and such and CM and how for most women (85%) they totally dry up the day of Ov. That's why i think i Ov'd yesterday rather than today, although i think ff is going to put it at today for me. and i'm having a longer cycle then by a couple of days, but that's not unusual for me either.

China hun...we have been in the same boat, but so glad you and dh are on the mend too! :thumbup: my dh struggles with depression too. it's really really hard sometimes. i think it can be a VERY situational thing tho, so it's SO important to keep pma. i know how hard that can be too tho. with my dh, he does better when he exercises and when he's kept busy. too much down time just sitting around or being lazy is always a killer! it's also important to validate what he's feeling tho too. if you disregard it or just offer positive alternatives, then they start to feel like you don't support them and can become resentful. it's definitely a balancing act to help them through it. :hugs:

on another note, so i am postponing dh's SA. he's agreed to still go, but i'm going to reschedule it for about 3 weeks from now. i think that is just all about the anxiety and awkwardness of doing it. but i'm pretty sure he'll go now. unless i actually get my :bfp: before then!!! fxxxxxxxxxxxxxx oh, and dh actually ASKED me for his vits this morning!!!! :haha::haha::haha: 

dad is doing much better, thank you so much for your prayers and well wishes sweeties!!! i think i mentioned yesterday the doc is recommending surgery, but he's trying the stints first as it's less invasive. so we'll see. :hugs:

well thank you again luvvies!!! :hug: and mountains and heaps of :dust: for us all!!!


----------



## pk2of8

OH...and i feel like such a wretch for not saying anything about this yet.... TINK!!!! I'M SO THRILLED FOR YOU LUV!!!! :happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee: our situations are somewhat similar...4 LO's with the ex and now wanting a new LO with dh. ahhh... :cloud9: that's my dream too sweetie! well, great big :hug: :kiss::kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy, i'm sorry you're not feeling good today hun :hugs: I hate the cystitis!! that's one pain i cannot stand for long! i eat lots of dried cranberries and drink lots of water to keep it away!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: for "the goods" and glad things are back on track for you and dh...:hugs: for you xx


----------



## MommyV

PK I'm glad things r going well with dh. It seems like so many men totally clam up when they know about their woman's o etc. We discuss having another baby but not all the specifics of my cycle it works well for us and dh doesn't have to worry about it at all and if he happens to get extra luvin during o week he certainly doesn't mind he has a crazy sex drive I definately cannot keep up with him.

Coral and MC- I don't think I'm going to test early. I will only test if in 6days temps r still up and af is not here. After all the craziness this cycle I just can't stand to see another bfn. It looks like we actually did bd around o so I know that we have a chance but I don't think it's prob too good. Also I think all those crazy symptoms I was having was the progesterone rising because I also had some pretty intense cramping which I have been getting in prev cycles after o. Can't wait to see how the testing goes for u ladies. Maybe we can all get a bfp this cycle and join Pheobe and Tink in 1st tri one can hope anyways.


----------



## coral11680

Hi china, glad u got the goods last night!

Pk glad u are feeling better and got the goods again! We are on the same day cd 17!

Cab that's so sweet of oh to get you that test at the shops!

Mommyv I knoW what u mean it is so crushing to see the bfn.


----------



## mothercabbage

he told me to go pee on it too!! :haha: had to explain that i may have not implanted yet so no hcg...bless him. found out that the predictor test he got is 12.5 mui..roll on next week!


----------



## poppy666

Back home the weather is crap today, PK great to hear you got the goods again :happydance: fx sweetie this is your month. MC if my dh had to go buy one he probz mess up lol but can tell he getting into all the poas cos he keeps asking 'well is there a line yet' i just turn and growl at him :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl::haha:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

afternoon! Well you've all been busy again, better get me a cup of tea and read all the posts lol Can't for the life of me get into the post Phoebe invited me over to it. I thought this one moved fast....phew!

Well I've been out to buy some comfy bras, I have developed the sore boobs I thought I was escaping. They are huge, and hurt.really hurt! lol Had to buy a bigger size already. No wires either, cause they were killing me too. Husband likes small boobs, think he's out of luck of the next 9 months and beyond :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

im gonna go hunt down a sandwich or something .....laters girlies! x


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies!

@MC- that's so sweet of your DH- just a few more days to go! 
@Poppy- sorry u are feeling rotten - feel better soon sweetie!
@Tink and Pheebs- glad you are both doing well and hope to be joining you in the 1st tri next week :yipee:
@PK- I am sorry you had such a rough patch but glad things are getting better! Praying for your Mom and Dad :hugs:
@Coral - fingers crossed that you O'd on 15!
@China :hugs: and hope things get better :)

@Everyone else :dust: 

5DPO today and :holly: more sore today....so hoping it means SOMETHING good!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:coffee: ...

Poppy, sorry your not well hun, hope you feel better later. :hugs: 

MommyV, I agree with your thinking about your chart. Glad your feeling a little more positive!

MC loving hubbys present, mine moaned about the amount I brought lol

PK glad to hear your dad is doing well, and things are feeling a little more positive all round. Your family has been in my prayers 

Everyone else, hope your having a great day! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wohoo: 4 sore :holly: Lew! Hope you'll be joining us in the first tri next week! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink im fine now no rushing to the bathroom :haha: MC you made me hungry just made a cheese & onion crisp butty with salad cream on yum yum lol.


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Thanks Tink im fine now no rushing to the bathroom :haha: MC you made me hungry just made a cheese & onion crisp butty with salad cream on yum yum lol.

A what???:haha:


----------



## TTC2308

Hi Girls,

Yeah, I tested yesterday afternoon at 8:00 p.m. Held pee for 4 1/2 hours. Here is what I got. There is aline that I can see and its really light. Is there a chance that my urine is stronger in the late afternoon than in the morning? Also, do you girls know why it wouldnt be getting any darker? This is an FRER and I didn't think that evaps were that common on them. Let me know what you girls think. I just thought the line would be getting darker as I would be 5 weeks and 1 day today?????
 



Attached Files:







38.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## poppy666

lol sandwich :haha: i have salad cream on everything..yeah i know im a dirty cow but its soooooooooooooooooooooooo good :p


----------



## pk2of8

:dohh: now you girls are making me hungry and it's too early here!!! if i eat now, i'll want to eat again early afternoon... i've been really pushing my body this week to get back into my old exercise routine. i suppose pent up frustration and emotions are good for SOMEthing! :haha: doing good so far! 4 runs so far this week...about 3 miles/day! :happydance: i'm rather proud of myself today....yesterday i was hurting and bemoaning my existence the whole time! :wacko::haha: i just don't want to start a pregnancy at my current weight. i gave birth to my last little one at just a few pounds over what i am now, so the idea of STARTING a pg that high in weight for me really scares me! I'm pretty short, so i'd just end up looking round and squat. not cool. ......... eh screw it...i'm starving!!!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Yeah, I tested yesterday afternoon at 8:00 p.m. Held pee for 4 1/2 hours. Here is what I got. There is aline that I can see and its really light. Is there a chance that my urine is stronger in the late afternoon than in the morning? Also, do you girls know why it wouldnt be getting any darker? This is an FRER and I didn't think that evaps were that common on them. Let me know what you girls think. I just thought the line would be getting darker as I would be 5 weeks and 1 day today?????

I see it :happydance: im sure every women is different sweetie with hcg levels mine was faint at 5wks and took time to darken, can you not get a clearblue digi? it may or may not help :shrug:


----------



## LEW32

TTC- can you show us the non-invert? I am so much better looking at them straight on... :)


----------



## pk2of8

TTC2308 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Yeah, I tested yesterday afternoon at 8:00 p.m. Held pee for 4 1/2 hours. Here is what I got. There is aline that I can see and its really light. Is there a chance that my urine is stronger in the late afternoon than in the morning? Also, do you girls know why it wouldnt be getting any darker? This is an FRER and I didn't think that evaps were that common on them. Let me know what you girls think. I just thought the line would be getting darker as I would be 5 weeks and 1 day today?????

hey sweetie...i think even if you hold it for several hours that your urine will be more diluted during the day. i think your best bet hun is to use fmu tomorrow morning with a frer...see what happens. frer's are known to not have evaps, so it looks like you may have got it! :happydance: and remember, hcg rises at extremely variable rates. it can be totally normal to be where you're at and still have low hcg. are you having any symptoms? and i can't remember...do you chart? :hugs::kiss:


----------



## TTC2308

LEW32 said:


> TTC- can you show us the non-invert? I am so much better looking at them straight on... :)

Sure
 



Attached Files:







38.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TTC2308

pk2of8 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> Yeah, I tested yesterday afternoon at 8:00 p.m. Held pee for 4 1/2 hours. Here is what I got. There is aline that I can see and its really light. Is there a chance that my urine is stronger in the late afternoon than in the morning? Also, do you girls know why it wouldnt be getting any darker? This is an FRER and I didn't think that evaps were that common on them. Let me know what you girls think. I just thought the line would be getting darker as I would be 5 weeks and 1 day today?????
> 
> hey sweetie...i think even if you hold it for several hours that your urine will be more diluted during the day. i think your best bet hun is to use fmu tomorrow morning with a frer...see what happens. frer's are known to not have evaps, so it looks like you may have got it! :happydance: and remember, hcg rises at extremely variable rates. it can be totally normal to be where you're at and still have low hcg. are you having any symptoms? and i can't remember...do you chart? :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

I am having a few symptoms - always hungry, queezy if I dont eat, light headed and cramping


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> Yeah, I tested yesterday afternoon at 8:00 p.m. Held pee for 4 1/2 hours. Here is what I got. There is aline that I can see and its really light. Is there a chance that my urine is stronger in the late afternoon than in the morning? Also, do you girls know why it wouldnt be getting any darker? This is an FRER and I didn't think that evaps were that common on them. Let me know what you girls think. I just thought the line would be getting darker as I would be 5 weeks and 1 day today?????
> 
> I see it :happydance: im sure every women is different sweetie with hcg levels mine was faint at 5wks and took time to darken, can you not get a clearblue digi? it may or may not help :shrug:Click to expand...


I took a FRER digital on Tuesday and it came back no.


----------



## TTC2308

TTC2308 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> Yeah, I tested yesterday afternoon at 8:00 p.m. Held pee for 4 1/2 hours. Here is what I got. There is aline that I can see and its really light. Is there a chance that my urine is stronger in the late afternoon than in the morning? Also, do you girls know why it wouldnt be getting any darker? This is an FRER and I didn't think that evaps were that common on them. Let me know what you girls think. I just thought the line would be getting darker as I would be 5 weeks and 1 day today?????
> 
> hey sweetie...i think even if you hold it for several hours that your urine will be more diluted during the day. i think your best bet hun is to use fmu tomorrow morning with a frer...see what happens. frer's are known to not have evaps, so it looks like you may have got it! :happydance: and remember, hcg rises at extremely variable rates. it can be totally normal to be where you're at and still have low hcg. are you having any symptoms? and i can't remember...do you chart? :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I am having a few symptoms - always hungry, queezy if I dont eat, light headed and crampingClick to expand...

Sorry....no I dont chart. This is my first month TTC. Iwas 4 weeks and 5 days when I found out with my daughter and it was really dark.


----------



## mothercabbage

tcc i cant see no colour on that test, im going to have to find my glasses and sqiunt some more,
@poppy i loooooooooooooove salad cream on everything! especially crisp sanrnies! i had a bombay bad boy pot noodle...yum yum!


----------



## TTC2308

mothercabbage said:


> tcc i cant see no colour on that test, im going to have to find my glasses and sqiunt some more,
> @poppy i loooooooooooooove salad cream on everything! especially crisp sanrnies! i had a bombay bad boy pot noodle...yum yum!

Its light but pink....would an FRER get an evap like the one on the invert?


----------



## pk2of8

TTC2308 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> Yeah, I tested yesterday afternoon at 8:00 p.m. Held pee for 4 1/2 hours. Here is what I got. There is aline that I can see and its really light. Is there a chance that my urine is stronger in the late afternoon than in the morning? Also, do you girls know why it wouldnt be getting any darker? This is an FRER and I didn't think that evaps were that common on them. Let me know what you girls think. I just thought the line would be getting darker as I would be 5 weeks and 1 day today?????
> 
> hey sweetie...i think even if you hold it for several hours that your urine will be more diluted during the day. i think your best bet hun is to use fmu tomorrow morning with a frer...see what happens. frer's are known to not have evaps, so it looks like you may have got it! :happydance: and remember, hcg rises at extremely variable rates. it can be totally normal to be where you're at and still have low hcg. are you having any symptoms? and i can't remember...do you chart? :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I am having a few symptoms - always hungry, queezy if I dont eat, light headed and crampingClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry....no I dont chart. This is my first month TTC. Iwas 4 weeks and 5 days when I found out with my daughter and it was really dark.Click to expand...

well, each pg really is/can be different, so don't hold on to that too much as what to go by. you have symptoms, you haven't had af yet. are your cycles pretty regular? AND i think the frer digitals are not as sensitive as the regular ones, so don't worry about that "no" yet either. i've actually seen that several of the digital tests are less sensitive than the poas kind and that's why i've never used one. (yet) :haha: you've still got a huge chance here sweetie! hang in there!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Never heard of a FRER evap. Not seeing the color either from the pic, the antibody lines of them are always visible if you crack it apart and turn the strip over. But they are white.......not pink......so if you got pink.....I would be very hopeful! FX for a nice dark BFP soon x


----------



## coral11680

hey girls

Poppy make us a sarnie luv!:haha:

Tink where is your fertility chart so i can peak at it?:haha:

cab like the new avatar hun:thumbup:

TTC I cant see aline but it is far away,i fu see pink in the line then i would think its the start of your bfp:happydance:


----------



## TTC2308

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Never heard of a FRER evap. Not seeing the color either from the pic, the antibody lines of them are always visible if you crack it apart and turn the strip over. But they are white.......not pink......so if you got pink.....I would be very hopeful! FX for a nice dark BFP soon x[/QUOTE
> 
> If it was an evap would it show up on the inverted picture like that?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3111b1

But I have got lazy with it now lol x


----------



## LEW32

TTC- I do see a hint of a line! I am not good at looking at these...but hope its the start of your :bfp: hun!


----------



## mothercabbage

if you see pink then thats good, fxd for you sweet xx


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx coral....i do get bored easily lol. went looking for a new avatar! x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all more news about my SIL, she is 9weeks pg!!!! So baby due may time a month after her lo turns 1! Thing is only my mum know that we are trying and I gave all my baby stuff to brother and SIL to use with thier lo how am I going to ask for them back when I get pg. I am really hoping a BFP this week


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well usually inverts help with telling if it has colour, but to be honest I'm not entirely sure whether it has. But pictures never are the same as in real life, really hoping this is the start of it! x


----------



## TTC2308

Thanks girls for looking.....I guess I will just keep testing every few days until AF shows..:nope:


----------



## coral11680

thanks for the chart link Tink:thumbup:


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, ladies!!!!! Wow, I had a lot to catch up with! Hope everyone's day is going well!
PK-I finally read through all of your posts. 1st, my thoughts are with you and your family with good luck for your dad. 2nd, glad it sounds like DH is cooperating-keep on chugging! 
China-depression is such a sticky situation-hopefully that jobs pops up for DH soon, it will surely help! Hang in there : )
Poppy-So sorry you're having such a tough time w/determining O! If you don't get your BFP this cycle will you do the soy again next month?
LEW-FX for you and your symptoms!!!
Coral-seems like you got your bases covered for BDingb4 O-that's my problem, actually. It always seems like I'm trying to squeeze it in right before or day of, and not enough the days prior.
TTC-FX for you still. The number one sign of pregnancy is a missed period!
Tink-how are you my lovely knocked-up lady?
MommyV-Hi, there!


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> lol sandwich :haha: i have salad cream on everything..yeah i know im a dirty cow but its soooooooooooooooooooooooo good :p

Ok...what is salad cream??
Is that the same as mayo???

You fascinate me poppy:haha:


----------



## eesoja81

sleepingbubs-congrats to your SIL-hopefully when you get your BFP, you won't even have to ask for the stuff back-she should just know!


----------



## coral11680

china salad cream tastes a bit like miracle whip,

Hi Eesoja, I hope I did BD enough. Nothing I can do now though so trying to be patient now! How r u?


----------



## eesoja81

coral11680 said:


> china salad cream tastes a bit like miracle whip,
> 
> Hi Eesoja, I hope I did BD enough. Nothing I can do now though so trying to be patient now! How r u?

I'll be right there with you this TWW, FX it worked for you this month:thumbup: 

I'm doing pretty well-I THINK I O'd yesterday, due to cramps and tons of EWCM. I may have still had the cm today, but we used pre-seed last night, so it may have just been that mixed w/the leftovers-lovely thought :haha: We BD'd CD 9, 10 and 13. I was pretty ticked at DH on CD 12 b/c he was 'too tired and sick.' SUCK IT UP, right? :haha: It always happens that way, every month we try to do the every other day, and we miss one, then I O like the next day. I hope last night was done in time!


----------



## coral11680

fingers crossed for you 2 hun!


----------



## coral11680

just going to attach my opks for the hell of it. I threw away my opks before this but the darkest was prob the top one which was cd14
 



Attached Files:







various summer2010 040.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## phoebe

Afternoon ladies, hope alls well on planet ding dong:winkwink:
i see the thread has been moving fast as per usual lol. have had a busy day, went to drs, been put on antibiotics to shift this chest and ear infection. plus wanted to sort out trying to get out of nite shifts at work next wk. boo dont a/l go too fast:cry: as i dont think i'd be able to cope with the 13hr shifts and where i work is vvv.manual, so i dont wanna put pip at risk. I've made my xmas cakes today woohoo:thumbup:

anyways i see that theres some very good vibes coming from u girlies in the 2ww. I shall keep my fxd for u all and hope to hear some fabulous news in the not too distant future xxxx

Big hugs and warm snugs to ding dong chickitas:hugs::flower::hugs:xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Im not saying a word :haha: but yep top one sweetie :winkwink:


----------



## eesoja81

Phoebe!!! Glad to see you! You, too, seem to be showing some good vibes-glad all is getting sorted out! I love your 'July Beach Bumps' sig!


----------



## eesoja81

coral11680 said:


> just going to attach my opks for the hell of it. I threw away my opks before this but the darkest was prob the top one which was cd14

Mine always seem to look like that, too. I never seem to get a dark one. I do drink a lot of water, though. What time of day do you test?


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> china salad cream tastes a bit like miracle whip,
> 
> Hi Eesoja, I hope I did BD enough. Nothing I can do now though so trying to be patient now! How r u?

Ha..Thank you Coral....
That's what I though when I googled it:dohh:


----------



## coral11680

your welcome china

Eesoja this month i did it at different times i think about 11 in the am and 3 or 4 pm, last month i got a strong positive cd13 at about 2 in the pm i think.

Poppy:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Sorry eesoja81 answer to your question yes will take lower dose of Soy next month on cd3-7 this time & thats *only* if i ov this month :haha:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> Sorry eesoja81 answer to your question yes will take lower dose of Soy next month on cd3-7 this time & thats *only* if i ov this month :haha:

Well, I hope you O soon and can get into the TWW! So weird how the same doses work differently on everyone. 
Have a great rest of the day :hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

Have a great rest of the day, ladies. I have to shower before work. I'm off tomorrow, so will hopefully have time to chat! Lots of love and:dust:

P.S. Stopped at Old Navy to check out the sales while DD was in pre-school today, and found her a cute Halloween shirt of next year for only $1, then had the overwhelming urge to also buy the 0-3month size...


----------



## poppy666

Yeah works differently for everyone, im sure by weekend i'll have eggs popping out all over the place n moaning how much pain im in :haha: enjoy rest of you day too sweetie x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Girlies, 

Hope everyone is doing well, I've been in such a mood all day at work:growlmad: my manager even asked what had gotton in to me today:haha: Been moaning at everyone and everything

I'm cool now I'm home, Daisy got her first reading book today at school and has been trying to read it to me, bless her

@Poppy have you done an Opk yet today:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Eesoja, I love oldnavy! I miss it here I used to love the sales!

Poppy dont worry hun u either have or will O!

hi daisysmummy, we are both on cd17!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

You being a moody biatch DM :growlmad::haha: aww bless Daisy first book they grow up so fast dont they :hugs:

Yes did my first OPK at 2ish looks like Corals cd16 actually they all fecking do :rofl: back to the preseed tonight :thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> You being a moody biatch DM :growlmad::haha: aww bless Daisy first book they grow up so fast dont they :hugs:
> 
> Yes did my first OPK at 2ish looks like Corals cd16 actually they all fecking do :rofl: back to the preseed tonight :thumbup:

:haha::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all:wave: waiting on burger and chips to arrive, cba making dinner, no energy to move off the sofa, im going to have an early night tonight, x


----------



## coral11680

lazy cow:haha: just kidding, I'm just jealous, had a healthy stir fry :sick:
I'm trying to eat carefully, I'm like pk dont want to start a preg at this weight, god knows how big I will get at 9 months!!:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

coral11680 said:


> lazy cow:haha: just kidding, I'm just jealous, had a healthy stir fry :sick:
> I'm trying to eat carefully, I'm like pk dont want to start a preg at this weight, god knows how big I will get at 9 months!!:haha:

:haha: that's what scares me too coral! good God! to put on 30 pounds (or more???) starting where i'm at now!!! holy crap! :dohh: well, i complain, but of course i want a new lo with dh so bad i'd take it and be thrilled and worry about my weight after the fact. :haha:


----------



## coral11680

yeah me too, I dont want to be as heavy as I am now to start out with but I also dont want to wait any longer for my bfp! Also why go through the struggle of dieting to have to do it again after the baby!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phew....you gals sure know how to talk...how many more posts? lol x


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: that's true coral! although i wouldn't say i ever really "diet." just sometimes i care more about eating healthier than at other times. my sister likes to say tho that "nothings tastes as good as feeling thin." :haha: i think i disagree with her. sometimes, it's just so worth it to indulge!! :winkwink:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:happydance::happydance:Coral if feels like it's taken an age to get to cd17 all that stressing about when I was going to O:haha: I can laugh now but I soo know how poppy is feeling.

It was work that started by moodiness off, got the customers newsletter emailed to me lastnight, telling customers they can now order pizzas 7 days a week even though the diner isn't open 7 days a week, guess who's got to cook them:growlmad: I'm a bloody receptionist not a bloody cook! See I'm off again:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

:help::help::help:

girls i don't know what to think!!!! cd17 and i've just had ANOTHER positive opk!!! i never have them 2 days in a row!!!! i've attached pics of the ones from yesterday and today. the first pic is yesterday's...the one on top from 3p and the on the bottom from 8p. both defo positive. the second pic is from just a few minutes ago. i did 2 (thank God i hadn't flushed my urine yet) b/c i was so shocked when the first one looked positive!!! i held the first one in the urine for 14 seconds (the directions say 10 seconds or until you see urine moving across the test panel), so i thought maybe that affected it and did the second one right away and held it in for exactly 10 seconds and STILL positive!!!! plus after being dry all day yesterday...ARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!! i don't know what to think. i was a little watery "inside" yesterday, but never when i went pee or anything so i assumed it was "leftovers" from our :sex: the night before. today the same. but when i wiped just now, there was some on the paper, so i don't know what to think!!!!! :dohh::help::help::help::dohh:

tell me what you girls think?? i don't think i can get dh to :sex: again tonight. not after 2 nights in a row already PLUS how tenuous things have been lately. i'm totally freaked out. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00112-20101104-1521-opkcd163p8p.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG00111-20101104-1520-opkcd173p.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## poppy666

You pinched my fecking Surgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :rofl: 

No seriously PK ive read on here women getting positives for more than one day, some 2 or 3 days...

Found this sweetie x



*
What if my OPK is positive for several days in a row? It is possible, in a normal ovulation, to have a positive OPK for several days in a row. This is because LH peaks (surges) about 12-36 hours before ovulation occurs, and then dissipates. So, you could theoretically detect this high level of LH with positive OPK's from the time it begins to the time it dissipates-- over 36 hours. 

It is also possible that your body is "gearing up" to ovulate, and you have an LH surge-- and then, for some reason (such as stress, illness, travel, or random fluke), your body fails to release an egg . . . then tries, tries again ASAP with another, or overlapping, surge. If you see a positive OPK for longer than 3 consecutive days, your egg is probably just having a little trouble getting out of the starting gate. If this happens to you occasionally, it's no big deal. If it happens a lot, talk to your doctor.*


----------



## Daisys_mummy

PK I think it just means it's the peak of the surge, mine started to go + in the morn of cd15, peaked in the evening and were still + the next morning cd16, mine faded around 3pm on cd16.

Just try to collar hubby tonight


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hoping your ok PK, like you said before, try and relax and trust that what will be will be. A little wink and a sexy nighty might help ;) Hope things are getting better for you hun x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral and PK, feel your pain over the weight issues. Too late for me really, but I am trying to eat really healthily. Never mind, its for a good cause lol Need to get back to the gym....no fair I can't go in the spa pool :( thats my fav. Just for swimming mind you, think I'd die on the machines lol x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!
Hope everyone is well. Im on cd14 today, my digi okp still neg although feeling crampy on the right side tonight so hoping i might get a *smiley face* tomorrow am. Won't be dissapointed if not though because wasn't expecting it until cd16/17. 
I have been doing really well with my POAS addiction this month so far (only been opk'ing once a day as per the instructions) but i have a confession to make lol due to my cramping i just pee'd on my digi for a 2nd time tonight and while i was at it i dipped 1 of my internet cheapie hcg's (in my defence i just wanted to check for evaps because it's a new brand for me) 
'HELLO MY NAME IS JENNIFER AND I'M A PEE-ON-A-STICK-ADDICT' *shameful* x


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> You pinched my fecking Surgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :rofl:
> 
> No seriously PK ive read on here women getting positives for more than one day, some 2 or 3 days...
> 
> Found this sweetie x
> 
> 
> 
> *
> What if my OPK is positive for several days in a row? It is possible, in a normal ovulation, to have a positive OPK for several days in a row. This is because LH peaks (surges) about 12-36 hours before ovulation occurs, and then dissipates. So, you could theoretically detect this high level of LH with positive OPK's from the time it begins to the time it dissipates-- over 36 hours.
> 
> It is also possible that your body is "gearing up" to ovulate, and you have an LH surge-- and then, for some reason (such as stress, illness, travel, or random fluke), your body fails to release an egg . . . then tries, tries again ASAP with another, or overlapping, surge. If you see a positive OPK for longer than 3 consecutive days, your egg is probably just having a little trouble getting out of the starting gate. If this happens to you occasionally, it's no big deal. If it happens a lot, talk to your doctor.*

:rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha: poppy, i didn't mean to!!!!!!!! :winkwink: maybe i just borrowed a bit of it early! :haha: :winkwink:

thanks for this tho sweetie...helpful info! :hugs: xxx


----------



## pk2of8

Daisys_mummy said:


> PK I think it just means it's the peak of the surge, mine started to go + in the morn of cd15, peaked in the evening and were still + the next morning cd16, mine faded around 3pm on cd16.
> 
> Just try to collar hubby tonight

i hope that's what it means...i've never had it happen that way for me. usually only get just a single one that's barely positive on one day. eh well... i hope i can collar hubby tonight... not sure tho. he was exhausted this morning and he doesn't function well without sleep... :sleep:


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hoping your ok PK, like you said before, try and relax and trust that what will be will be. A little wink and a sexy nighty might help ;) Hope things are getting better for you hun x

you're right tink...we'll see. just need to take some deep breaths...and a nice hot shower. maybe throw up some extra prayers for me tonight sweetie (and any of my other praying ding dong girlies) that i'll get lucky again tonight! :thumbup: if not, i just need to have faith that what i got was good enough:dohh: :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

It must be one heck of a little eggy to give u such a strong long lasting surge i'll defo give u a shout out in my prayers tonight PK, good luck sweetie x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hoping your ok PK, like you said before, try and relax and trust that what will be will be. A little wink and a sexy nighty might help ;) Hope things are getting better for you hun x
> 
> you're right tink...we'll see. just need to take some deep breaths...and a nice hot shower. maybe throw up some extra prayers for me tonight sweetie (and any of my other praying ding dong girlies) that i'll get lucky again tonight! :thumbup: if not, i just need to have faith that what i got was good enough:dohh: :hugs:Click to expand...

:winkwink: Ok I'm on it :thumbup: x


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Coral and PK, feel your pain over the weight issues. Too late for me really, but I am trying to eat really healthily. Never mind, its for a good cause lol Need to get back to the gym....no fair I can't go in the spa pool :( thats my fav. Just for swimming mind you, think I'd die on the machines lol x

yeah, i'm just too heavy for my height and bone structure right now. of course my spanish uncles love how i look, but i don't. :dohh: eh well...i love to run, but when i have to do it indoors on a treadmill i get bored REALLY quickly and it just hurts more. none of the gyms here have zumba or other classes like that, which i LOVE. so it's just the running for now. dh likes to run too, so sometimes we go together, which is even nicer. why can't you swim now tink?


----------



## pk2of8

Jenny Penn said:


> It must be one heck of a little eggy to give u such a strong long lasting surge i'll defo give u a shout out in my prayers tonight PK, good luck sweetie x

thank you sweetie! 'preciate it! :hugs: are you on fb too??


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm maybe wear something nice & a little revealing :winkwink: then do absolutely NOTHING he'll think you dont wanna know but secretly you do but he has to make the move :rofl: well you hope he does :blush:

Good luck x

Gonna go poas :p


----------



## Jenny Penn

I have fb and im friends with babydream from on here but no one else as i couldn't find u all, i'll private msg u my real name n u can add me if u like PK x


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Hmmm maybe wear something nice & a little revealing :winkwink: then do absolutely NOTHING he'll think you dont wanna know but secretly you do but he has to make the move :rofl: well you hope he does :blush:
> 
> Good luck x
> 
> Gonna go poas :p

yep, that's exactly what i usually do poppy! :haha: sometimes it doesn't work...most of the time it does. we'll see. 

i think you've got a HUGE surge coming as well poppy! any moment now!! :kiss:


----------



## Damita

evening ladies :flower:

How everyone?


----------



## poppy666

Thanks & hope so opk was neg... fx for you PK :kiss:


----------



## KristyHart

Evening everyone

How are you all?


xxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> You pinched my fecking Surgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :rofl:
> 
> No seriously PK ive read on here women getting positives for more than one day, some 2 or 3 days...
> 
> Found this sweetie x
> 
> 
> 
> *
> What if my OPK is positive for several days in a row? It is possible, in a normal ovulation, to have a positive OPK for several days in a row. This is because LH peaks (surges) about 12-36 hours before ovulation occurs, and then dissipates. So, you could theoretically detect this high level of LH with positive OPK's from the time it begins to the time it dissipates-- over 36 hours.
> 
> It is also possible that your body is "gearing up" to ovulate, and you have an LH surge-- and then, for some reason (such as stress, illness, travel, or random fluke), your body fails to release an egg . . . then tries, tries again ASAP with another, or overlapping, surge. If you see a positive OPK for longer than 3 consecutive days, your egg is probably just having a little trouble getting out of the starting gate. If this happens to you occasionally, it's no big deal. If it happens a lot, talk to your doctor.*

:rofl: PK you had to be greedy and have 4 positives didnt ya, me and pops just want one!:haha::rofl::rofl:

Def try to jump hubs tonight:winkwink:

Daisysmummy I know I've been stressing non stop about O and still not sure when I did:dohh: and now I'm gonna stress the whole tww because I dont think I bd'ed on the right days:dohh:

I think cab is def pregnant, she is always on here and tonight said she was too tired and having an early night, now come on she never does that:haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

oi oiu oi ive still got a bit of smeg x WTF xxxx
dunno what that means


----------



## mothercabbage

opk still - poppy?....thats one major egg brewing there(or 2!)
[-o&lt; ,-----mothercabbage for pk's goods tonight!!
well im tired out today, OH has bought me a new book so i think ill go to bed in a while and start that. i had a long soak in the bath and my tender BB seem to have eased a bit, so maybe it was just lying on them funny.who knows?


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> You pinched my fecking Surgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :rofl:
> 
> No seriously PK ive read on here women getting positives for more than one day, some 2 or 3 days...
> 
> Found this sweetie x
> 
> 
> 
> *
> What if my OPK is positive for several days in a row? It is possible, in a normal ovulation, to have a positive OPK for several days in a row. This is because LH peaks (surges) about 12-36 hours before ovulation occurs, and then dissipates. So, you could theoretically detect this high level of LH with positive OPK's from the time it begins to the time it dissipates-- over 36 hours.
> 
> It is also possible that your body is "gearing up" to ovulate, and you have an LH surge-- and then, for some reason (such as stress, illness, travel, or random fluke), your body fails to release an egg . . . then tries, tries again ASAP with another, or overlapping, surge. If you see a positive OPK for longer than 3 consecutive days, your egg is probably just having a little trouble getting out of the starting gate. If this happens to you occasionally, it's no big deal. If it happens a lot, talk to your doctor.*
> 
> :rofl: PK you had to be greedy and have 4 positives didnt ya, me and pops just want one!:haha::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Def try to jump hubs tonight:winkwink:
> 
> Daisysmummy I know I've been stressing non stop about O and still not sure when I did:dohh: and now I'm gonna stress the whole tww because I dont think I bd'ed on the right days:dohh:
> 
> I think cab is def pregnant, she is always on here and tonight said she was too tired and having an early night, now come on she never does that:haha:Click to expand...

im hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, was having a soak in bath my whole body was aching! x


----------



## coral11680

Oh hi cab, i knew u were there!:haha: well i still think your preggo


----------



## poppy666

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Ding dongs look :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I left it a bit longer than it says to but does it really matter??? Dont piss on my parade now & say it does :haha: Had to tweak it cos is a bit lighter in real time x

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image004.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## coral11680

Yay pop maybe u r getting closer:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Maybe? i fecking better be :haha: same darkness as CD9's & same af cramping... did have twinges in both ovaries late last night... dh getting it again tonight cos still got ewcm :thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> Maybe? i fecking better be :haha: same darkness as CD9's & same af cramping... did have twinges in both ovaries late last night... dh getting it again tonight cos still got ewcm :thumbup:

:haha: ok ok u are! Yes get to bed soon and drag OH!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

I deffo think ur gearing up to O Poppy, better late than never eh! Im still waiting patiently too so hopefully we'll surge together lol Ur only 1 day in front of me so shouldn't be too far apart (fingers crossed) x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all how us everyone, just got back from the walk in center and little one has tonsillites again antibiotics 4 times a day for 5days!! Its the 3rd time this year!!!


----------



## poppy666

Awww fingers cross for both of us sweetie, hopefully we both pop an egg over weekend :haha:

@ Kirsty how you feeling sweetie, you ok?

@ Caz&Bob how are you? 

:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

sleeping bubs said:


> hey all how us everyone, just got back from the walk in center and little one has tonsillites again antibiotics 4 times a day for 5days!! Its the 3rd time this year!!!

Ahhh bless the little man... did the doc not say if he keeps getting it they'll end up taking them out? x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Night night all x


----------



## poppy666

Night Jen :hugs


----------



## sleeping bubs

Saw a nurse at walk in center so not regular doctor well he had it in feb, july and now, So I don't know whether they would talk about it yet? Its the only thing that he has had (touch wood) but its a nightmare cos he goes off his food and losses weight and he doesn't weigh much at the moment!!


----------



## poppy666

Still not nice in someone so young. Hope he gets better soon bless him, hate it when little one's are poorly you feel helpless cos they nothing you can do apart from giving them a hug x


----------



## sleeping bubs

this time is the best he has been with it as he is still drinking some milk and eating some solids the last 2 times he didn't eat for 2 days had around 5oz formula aday and water. He has first lot of antibotics and some parcetmol this evenning but only drank 3oz milk.

So i now off to bed to get some sleep b4 he wakes up again speak ya all tomorrow


----------



## poppy666

Yeah night sweetie im going bed soon im shattered :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

dooooooooooooo be doooooooooooooo


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:hi:Shag buddy:haha: how ya doing


----------



## China girl

Ladies,
I know its late for some of you, but please look at my OPK
 



Attached Files:







OPK.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mrsamyrach

theres 2 pink lines is that wanting you want?/????

oooooo im ok daisy hows about u are ya shagging tonight xxx


----------



## China girl

mrsamyrach said:


> theres 2 pink lines is that wanting you want?/????
> 
> oooooo im ok daisy hows about u are ya shagging tonight xxx

Yep Amy....its what I want:happydance:


----------



## loveybear1

Hey eesoja81 and Lew32, thanks for the support! Well, AF reared her UGLY head AGAIN! I had three positive LH tests, one on the 18th but took a while to show up then on the 20th I had a positive and on the 21st I had a positive so we skipped the 20th bding and did it on the 21st then I left for Washington state. I rested for 4 days strait, ate good food and got ALOT of sleep! It was a wonderful vacation but of course I did not get pregnant again. I am losing hope...I am 38 years old and will be 39 of I get pregnant this year. I don't want to wait forever! I am discouraged and I swear I have tried everything even stopping smoking and drinking ANYTHING! I had a glass of wine tonight because it helps my bad cramps. I feel better now but am tired of trying (6 straight months now besides not using protection for 7 years with current hubby) and just want to skip for a while. Ohhhhh. just tired. I hope you all have better luck than me and I wish you all BABY DUST!!! :) We actually had sex like 5 times this month since my "Fertile" period. I don't get it! Am I ovulating late? If I have ovary pain, doesn't that mean I am ovulating?


----------



## Hopes314

haven't been on much latelyyy. not feeling positive about ttc lately. would be good to just get af and get it over with already so we can start over. had so much af cramping at 10, 11 dpo and thought it was coming. Now 13 and 14 dpo, NOTHING. Keep checking for af, but still nothing but yellow cm. She's going to sneak up on me this month!


----------



## coral11680

lovelybear sorry af got you:hugs: maybe you need to keep bd'in for a few days straight sfter pos opks?

Hopes, maybe you are preg hun, will you test again?

FF put dotted crosschecks on my chart today for cd15, I hope bd'ing on cd12,13 and 14 was enough......fingers crossed!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

@Poppy, FX that your about to O!! :happydance:

@Coral, chart looking good :)

@PK was praying, did you get the goods? 

@LovelyBear Sorry af got you :hugs:

@Hopes, got everything crossed for a BFP for you ASAP, will you test today

@Everybody else, I hope your all ok. Can't wait for the ding dongs the all move over to the first tri! I'm cheering you all on :) xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@China looks like a lovely positive OPK there! get :sex: ;) 

@Sleeping Bubs sorry to hear LO isn't well, poor little mite, wishing him better.

@Amy, hello my dear, hows Dr Shagwell?

@Daisys mum is o over yet, can you rest finally? lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@JennyPenn + Caz :wave: how are you guys?

@MC bet your preggers...... ;) x


----------



## Damita

Morning ladies :)


----------



## coral11680

Morning Tink and Damita :hi:

I guess I'm 3 dpo today! only another week to go til testing!:happydance:

Sleeping bubs sorry LO is sick, hope he feels better soon:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Ooooh good luck :)


----------



## coral11680

Damita are you temping or doing opks?


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all :wave:
@sleepingbubs.....sorry to hear LO isnt too well...:hugs:
@china...thats deffo a + opk...get to it!! :sex:
@coral...i think you :sex: enough to have a good supply of :spermy: up there waiting for the egg, so FX for you hunni, a week until testing!!:yipee:
@lovelybear....sorry AF got you hunni, :hugs:
@hopes....sorry af/bfp is taking its time,hope you get one or the other soon, what do you use/do to predict O?
@tink...yea coral says the same "bet your preggo" well girls we shall see, FX eh! hows 1st tri anyway tink....good i bet!!!!:hugs:
@damita...are you using soy? hows that going? any signs O is coming yet? and when is usual O?
morning to every one else hope your all well, im good today, got up at 7am and got OH off to work then DD off to school so me and DS have got all the cleaning up done and now we're just chillin':coffee: ive got to go into town later on so hope it stays dry outdoors! 
symptoms.....NONE! not even the sore:holly: i had the otherday and yesterday am....that was the only thing that gave me PMA, ah well...7DPO today, 3 sleeps until testing!it seems a bit pointless with no symptoms though, anyone else testing monday??
:hugs: and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

morning cab :hi:

dont worry about no symptoms. Have you been more tired?


----------



## mothercabbage

yea but connor not sleeping good though so could be that, think im gonna poas (opk) tomorrow, ive heard of them being + at 8 dpo when the lady turned out to be preggo....id do one today but she did one with FMU.
how are you today, feeling good? or any early signs yet? xx


----------



## poppy666

loveybear1 said:


> Hey eesoja81 and Lew32, thanks for the support! Well, AF reared her UGLY head AGAIN! I had three positive LH tests, one on the 18th but took a while to show up then on the 20th I had a positive and on the 21st I had a positive so we skipped the 20th bding and did it on the 21st then I left for Washington state. I rested for 4 days strait, ate good food and got ALOT of sleep! It was a wonderful vacation but of course I did not get pregnant again. I am losing hope...I am 38 years old and will be 39 of I get pregnant this year. I don't want to wait forever! I am discouraged and I swear I have tried everything even stopping smoking and drinking ANYTHING! I had a glass of wine tonight because it helps my bad cramps. I feel better now but am tired of trying (6 straight months now besides not using protection for 7 years with current hubby) and just want to skip for a while. Ohhhhh. just tired. I hope you all have better luck than me and I wish you all BABY DUST!!! :) We actually had sex like 5 times this month since my "Fertile" period. I don't get it! Am I ovulating late? If I have ovary pain, doesn't that mean I am ovulating?


Hey sweetie sorry the bitch got you :hugs: please hang in there me & dh used nothing as way of protection for 6yrs and i never got my BFP, we went for all the tests n they all came back normal 'unexplained infertility' so was given the chance of IVF through the NHS ( 3 free goes your allowed under age of 40yrs) anyways i was ready to start my 2wks of treatment but they found a cyst so put me on the pill for 6wks to get rid of it before treatment commenced. Long story short ICIS didnt happened cos i ended up with a Pulmonary Embolism... BUT me and dh went out one weekend & got wrecked then bingo i got my BFP naturally at the age of 39 gave birth 2wks after my 40th :thumbup: So please dont give up hope it will happen and may when your least expecting it :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

i love that post poppy! :hug: :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Morning ding dongs :flower:

Well im finally dry no swamp down there today :haha: just creamy cm, temp same as yesterday so we will see what my opk shows today huh lol... Just getting ready to go out do some xmas shopping. MC dont be worrying too much about lack of symptoms sweetie, one day can have loads next zerooooooooooo, but i gotta feeling for you this month :hugs: 

Havnt read properly back but did notice China Girls lovely opk lines grrrrrrrrr :growlmad: lmao..


Hope everyone's well x


----------



## Hopes314

Thanks coral, tink. But not looking good, tested everyday since 8dpo and all -, plus temp dropping and dropping.

MC- i used OPKs, temped, and checked cm.

And yes guys I will prob test in a few hours after hold pee. Not expecting anything but if i don't do it, I'm going to stress about it all day and be like hm when should i test when should i test.


----------



## coral11680

Morning poppy, hoefully y O'ed yesterday or today Hun.

Cab you could try opk, but not sure how accurate they are Hun.


----------



## mothercabbage

@poppy, thanx hunni :hug:
@hopes.....how many dpo are you now then? 14? is your ticker right? and did you get opk? sorry for the questions, im just nosey!!:haha:
@coral...i know there not reliable but i just wanna poas! plus in not going to use opk next cycle(if i have one) as im going to concentrate on sorting xmas things, may as well use them up, ill do opk FMU and post pics!:haha:
well im being lazy today(again) just done the grocery shop online, god bless asda online...:rofl: no need to go into town!! i noticed a 2 hpt pack, asda brand £3.50...it never said the MuI...does anyone know? are they worth getting? xx


----------



## China girl

Ladies:hi:

Slepping: Hope the little is feeling better.
Lovey & Hopes: Sending major :hug:your way

Hey Coral, Damita, MC, Tink & Poppy:wave:

I did get the goods last night:thumbup:...
FF said I Ov yesterday & countdown to pregnancy said I Ov today.
I have only done it twice this week(back to back), so hopefully I did
good...


----------



## mothercabbage

sounds like you did good china!!!! xx


----------



## LEW32

Morning Lovely Ding Dongs!

Hope everyone is doing well today...

Just checking in - Will have to catch up on all the posts later on....

6DPO today and I am exhausted ...need to get to bed earlier! My :holly: are still sore...don't want to get my hopes up too much that it means something. Other than that, feel normal.

OH and I had chinese food last night...my fortune cookie said 'Your present plans are going to succeed'
That's great, but wish it had given me a DATE! :haha:

Has TTC checked in yet? Wondering if she did a FMU test?

@MC- an OPK can pick a pregnancy BEFORE a real test? What do you look for? Some color or a dark color? :shrug: 
I may need to try that!


----------



## pk2of8

Morning sweeties!!! :hugs:

well, i'm going in to work late b/c of the original appt for dh's SA. won't stay all afternoon either, but the drive will end up making it take up over half the day. blah. eh well, it gives us a 2nd paycheck. 

well poppy luv, if i pinched your surge, i must have pinched your cystitis too! :dohh: ugh i feel awful this morning. i should have expected it tho. i ALWAYS get up and pee after :sex: to help avoid it, but i didn't both times b/c i was afraid of losing the :spermy: now i'm paying for it...gggrrrr...what we put ourselves through for this. 

anyway, well girls thank you SO MUCH for your [-o&lt; .... i didn't get the goods again last night, but i'm ok with it. i think. :shrug::dohh: dh was exhausted and i didn't want to push and risk another argument developing again so soon. BUT looking at my chart, i really think the +opk yesterday was somewhat of a fluke. i think i ov'd on my cd16 or 17. tink and all my other charting girls, take a look and let me know what you think. i put that i had ewcm yesterday, but i'm not totally sure it was that. it was just one time in the morning when i wiped at the loo and i was dry all the rest of the day. so maybe it was "leftovers" from :sex: the night before???? :shrug: PLUS my temp took a pretty good rise this morning, and if i was ovulating today it wouldn't have done that. so i'm trying to rely on faith and trust that what was done is enough!..... but i'm not feeling as confident as yesterday :dohh:

china, hun that was defo a positive opk yesterday, so very glad for you, you got the goods 2 days straight!!! yay!!! :happydance:

MC, don't worry too much about having no symptoms. i think that's more normal actually. i've read about using the opks to check for pg too...just be careful with it. i think they're generally not as sensitive as hpt's b/c their purpose is to check for a "surge" of hormone versus a very tiny amount of hormone, so if you get negative on those, don't take it to heart! :hugs:

Hopes, you're not out yet sweetie! i know what you mean about wishing your cycle would just start over so you can move on, but don't lose hope yet. :hugs: do you know how long your luteal phase usually is?

sleepingbubs, so sorry your LO is sick. my niece had recurring infections and had her tonsils removed earlier this year. she's just 4yo this year. i hope he recovers quickly for you. why does he struggle with his weight so much? (sorry i'm nosey like MC :winkwink:) :hugs:

tink, coral, jenn, lovey, amy, DM, and all my other sweeties...hope you're all doing well today!!! :hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

pk & lew........... ive read some stuff online and opks can sometimes show + when you are pregnant but some women have got a + opk then af shows a few days later, so its just a bit of fun before the real testing begins, i may as well use my last few opk as im not actively trying to concieve b4 xmas if i dont get my :bfp:, i suppose NTNP is the best way to describe it, i do hope that i get :bfp: this cycle though! so dont worry PK i wont be hurt by the outcome of the opks, its the hpt results that will get to me if they are bfn, im going to poas tomorrow(opk) when they are gone ill start on the hpt...ive got 4 opk by the way...


----------



## phoebe

hi sweetys, just thought i'd pop by and say hello. how are you all??
@ mc and lew ihope everything works out for you both hun. feeling at loss what to say today lol. have usually plenty to say but just feel odd. anyway hope everything is good with you lovely ladies xxx big hugs xxx:flower::hugs::flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: phoebe, hows the bump coming along? hope your doing fine? xxx


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: phoebe, hows the bump coming along? hope your doing fine? xxx

hi mc, i am fine thanks a bit off kilter today. got no get up and go. wee bump seems to be doing fine, keeping me on my toes like :sick: lol. got a scan in 2 wks to make sure all is well. u ok sweety??:hugs: hows ur 2ww going???:winkwink: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## LEW32

:hi: Pk!

I took a gander at your chart...I a trying to get better at reading these...
If I had to guess, I would say you O'd on CD15, but it seems strange that you would get +OPKs after that...so dunno :shrug:

Sorry, I guess I wasn't much help! I am not too good at this ...maybe when Dr Chart comes on later, she can have a look? Tink...where you at hun?????

Thanks for the tip on the opks....maybe if I get the urge before Tuesday to poas (why I even say 'IF' is beyond me) then I will use some opks. Deffo cheaper than hpts!
Tuesday is 10DPO for me...I wanted to wait until 12 days, but now I am just hoping to hold out until 10! It will be 8 by tomorrow...lol!


----------



## LEW32

:hi: Pheebs....sorry you are feeling off today hun- any chance you can get some extra rest today?


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww :hugs: phobe, sickness not nice.xx


----------



## pk2of8

poor pheebs...those first few weeks pg can be terrible! don't worry sweetie, it'll pass :hugs:

Lew, thanks for taking a look hun. yeah, i'm kind of hoping maybe ff will put up the crosshairs tomorrow. i'm guessing it's going to set my coverline at 97.4f. i kind of hope so anyway. i'm having a very long cycle this month otherwise. :dohh:

MC, i understand what you're saying luv. fx it'll be your bfp this time, so you won't have to worry about it! :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

thanks girlies, i'm gonna sign off for a bit and have a lay down. see if that helps xxxx i hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hmmm squinting at your chart now PK. By your chart I would agree with Lew at CD15, its possible for your OPKs to stay positive for a few days. I don't think theres anyway of truly knowing at this stage, as it could have also been days 16 and 17... But I think earlier on in this time scale than later :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey bump buddy! Sorry to hear your feeling Blllllllurrrrrr have you tried snacking rather than meals? Don't let yourself get too hungry or that can kick it off. I found things like crackers and pretzels were good for this :hugs: go have a nice lie down x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@MC I barely had any symptoms in the TWW! I think its as good sign as any :) x

@Pops, FX your temps start to rise soon hun, bet your all :sex:'d out! :hugs: 

@Lew how are you doing honey? Liking the fortune cookie prediction :)

@China :happydance: for getting the goods last night x


----------



## eesoja81

Hi, ladies-seems like the morning is going ok for everyone!
Poppy-glad you're finally seeing that light at the end of the tunnel, huh! Tired of BDing yet:winkwink:
Hi, Tink, how are you feeling?
Phoebe-aww-hang in there-totally worth it though, huh?
pk-hey, girl-you seem a bit better today-glad to see it :hugs:
MC-I'm going to side with all of the girls here-can't wait to start seeing those tests!!!:happydance:
LEW-are the sore bbs usual for you? FX it's a symptom!!!


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey bump buddy! Sorry to hear your feeling Blllllllurrrrrr have you tried snacking rather than meals? Don't let yourself get too hungry or that can kick it off. I found things like crackers and pretzels were good for this :hugs: go have a nice lie down x

thanks tink, i am the cracker queen:haha::haha:

right ladies nice to see you albeit briefly. i will try and catch up with you later. loadsa love to you all and i hope to hear of some good news v.v.v.soon xxxxx:hug::dust::dust::hug:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eesoja81

Daisys mummy-sorry to hear about your sucky work day-had one of those myself on Sunday. It stinks when you're stuck with the brunt of someone else's work!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC oh by the way if your referring to the first trimester on here, I have to say I don't really know what its like :haha: My buddies are here so I don't really bother going on there. I will do in time to come I guess, I'm so busy sorting out the house before I feel too rough that i have enough trouble keeping up with this thread :haha: Cant wait till were all over there :) 

As for me, I just had my appointment with my M.E specialist. He's upping the dose of my baby friendly drugs and reducing the possibly unfriendly ones. He doesn't forsee any problems with the pregnancy, only what I already know and that being my immune system rejecting the baby, but he's pretty confident that if that was going to happen it would probably have happened by now. So feeling a little more reassured. Phewwwwww! x


----------



## LEW32

I am doing pretty good Tink! I am sooooo tired today- wish I could go back to bed. My job has been super stressful, not enough hours in the day to get it all done- I think that's why I am so tired- been putting in 13-14 hour days this week. I don't know how any nurses do it....my job is all on the computer and after about 8-9 hours, I am zonked! :sleep:

How are you feeling?

My OH asked if I thought we 'did it enough' this month....didn't know what to tell him. Honestly, I am not sure. But didn't want to be a downer, so I just said I didn't know.....

Our house repairs are going very slow, but the walls are finally back up. OH wants to start painting this weekend.... am I being paranoid about me painting in the TWW? I know paint fumes are supposed to be bad during pregnancy and we have about 4 rooms to repaint due to the flood.:shrug:


----------



## eesoja81

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> MC oh by the way if your referring to the first trimester on here, I have to say I don't really know what its like :haha: My buddies are here so I don't really bother going on there. I will do in time to come I guess, I'm so busy sorting out the house before I feel too rough that i have enough trouble keeping up with this thread :haha: Cant wait till were all over there :)
> 
> As for me, I just had my appointment with my M.E specialist. He's upping the dose of my baby friendly drugs and reducing the possibly unfriendly ones. He doesn't forsee any problems with the pregnancy, only what I already know and that being my immune system rejecting the baby, but he's pretty confident that if that was going to happen it would probably have happened by now. So feeling a little more reassured. Phewwwwww! x

Tink-so glad to hear you're feeling reassured!!! They'll take good care of you and your baby :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wave: Hey Eesoja! How are you honey? Yes I'm good, not really suffering at all right now, relieved to be back on my meds as I was struggling with the pain. x


----------



## LEW32

:hi: eesoja

Is it weird that I am NOT sure if sore bbs are normal for me? I want to say NO, but I never really started paying attention to my cycles until a few months ago. 

I know I did NOT have this last month- only had slightly sore bbs a day before :witch: showed up. This time it started around 3DPO. And its definitely gotten a bit more noticeable each day. I am wondering if it could have anything to do with the B vits I am taking? Not sure - I couldn't find any info on that.

All I know is last month I had a LOAD of symptoms and I was obvi not preggers....so trying not to get too excited about it.

how are you doing hun?


----------



## LEW32

aww Tink, glad to hear the doc gave you a good report and you are able to take most of your meds :) :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lew, i think computer work IS INCREDIBLY exhausting! Dont under estimate mental exertion, it can be worse than physical sometimes. In fact its exactly that that cause my bad relapse this year. And don't under estimate the effects of stress on the body, till I did my training I never realized how physically effected we are by it, you look after yourself and get some chill out time. Do you have the weekend off? I think you need some 'ME' time :)
Have you brought your paint yet? I think its the gloss thats the worst, perhaps you could get DH to do that bit. I think you can get 'safe' gloss though, in fact I think most of it now days is safe fume wise. Get the windows open though just in case. :hugs: x


----------



## eesoja81

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :wave: Hey Eesoja! How are you honey? Yes I'm good, not really suffering at all right now, relieved to be back on my meds as I was struggling with the pain. x

Glad they sorted out your meds so you can be comfortable :hugs: 
I'm ok-a little down today, no reason in particular. DH has been a little rough on me emotionally lately, so that's prob. why :cry: Regardless, feeling ok about this cycle-def. O'd on CD 13, which is fine, but only got to BD CD 9, 10 and 13. Damnit...just wanted to get CD 12 in there too, so I'm sure when I get a BFN I will be blaming it on that!!! Oh well-nothing I can do now!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hugs: Eesoja, hope DH starts being a little more sensitive, hate it when their like that, can really get us girlies down :( :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right hopping off to do a little housework, take care honeys, will drop in later x


----------



## eesoja81

LEW32 said:


> :hi: eesoja
> 
> Is it weird that I am NOT sure if sore bbs are normal for me? I want to say NO, but I never really started paying attention to my cycles until a few months ago.
> 
> I know I did NOT have this last month- only had slightly sore bbs a day before :witch: showed up. This time it started around 3DPO. And its definitely gotten a bit more noticeable each day. I am wondering if it could have anything to do with the B vits I am taking? Not sure - I couldn't find any info on that.
> 
> All I know is last month I had a LOAD of symptoms and I was obvi not preggers....so trying not to get too excited about it.
> 
> how are you doing hun?

Hey! So, the sore bb thing...I THOUGHT I had it pretty figured out after the first 5 months TTC, I would get them beginning at 10dpo, on the sides, then they would subside after CD1. Then, last month, taking soy, they got sore from 4dpo-like, REALLY sore, so of course I thought I may have implanted early , or something. So, I take each cycle as completely different now-they truly are, you know? HOWEVER, only you know your body, and anything different COULD be a sign, right? It sucks what our bodies put us through to just get AF:growlmad:


----------



## LEW32

Amen sista eesoja- you are so right! I was rightly pissed last month when :af: showed....
I had major back pains, stomach cramps that made me think I could be having a UTI. Well, the doc ruled that out, so I thought I may be preggers, but NO. 

The soreness is definitely odd- right behind my nips and underneath...and they feel huge. But that could just be my hormones changing from the B vits...sooooo....just waiting...I HATE waiting! 
I have a 30th bday party to go to on Saturday- just wish I knew if I was preggers or not by then....the party is for my husband's friend and I know they all will be watching me like a hawk! (I didn't really tell anyone that we were trying, but OH decided to tell ALL his friends...so they ask me anytime I do something suspicious if I am pregnant. The one girl just announced she is preggers and her husband had the nerve to say ' you guys better hurry up, you only have 2 months left to get our kids in the same grade at school' WTF- I know he was kidding, but it could've been hurtful - he doesn't know how long we've been trying!

Anyway, I guess i am just annoyed...not sure if I am going to bother 'fake' drinking this weekend or just saying- Nope, not drinking and its not of your busines why!


----------



## eesoja81

LEW32 said:


> Amen sista eesoja- you are so right! I was rightly pissed last month when :af: showed....
> I had major back pains, stomach cramps that made me think I could be having a UTI. Well, the doc ruled that out, so I thought I may be preggers, but NO.
> 
> The soreness is definitely odd- right behind my nips and underneath...and they feel huge. But that could just be my hormones changing from the B vits...sooooo....just waiting...I HATE waiting!
> I have a 30th bday party to go to on Saturday- just wish I knew if I was preggers or not by then....the party is for my husband's friend and I know they all will be watching me like a hawk! (I didn't really tell anyone that we were trying, but OH decided to tell ALL his friends...so they ask me anytime I do something suspicious if I am pregnant. The one girl just announced she is preggers and her husband had the nerve to say ' you guys better hurry up, you only have 2 months left to get our kids in the same grade at school' WTF- I know he was kidding, but it could've been hurtful - he doesn't know how long we've been trying!
> 
> Anyway, I guess i am just annoyed...not sure if I am going to bother 'fake' drinking this weekend or just saying- Nope, not drinking and its not of your busines why!

OMG-what an ass-who would say that???? My SIL (who just had twins)asks me CONSTANTLY! It's only b/c of her that DH's fam found out we were TTC. So, I totally understand how you feel! About the drinking thing, I have been saying for a while that I want to be as healthy as I can be for more kids, so I don't drink anymore. PERIOD. So, it won't look like I immediately stop if and when I do get a BFP. That's the truth, no one needs to know details, you know?


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi girlies, FF has put my O date as cd15 (tues) had o pains on Wed though so will just have to hope we bd enough! Hope everyone is well and I'll catch up later mwah


----------



## eesoja81

ok, ladies, I can't believe I haven't planted my daffodils for spring yet, so I'm going to suck it up and go do it in the rain-yuck! Good thing I like yardwork, huh? Have a great day, everyone, and I'll try to catch up later! Love and:dust:


----------



## LEW32

awww....you are so good! I would never be able to go outside to plant now...yuck.

Enjoy and hope things go better with you!!!

:kiss:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,
AF came for me today. I can already tell she is going to be wicked. Bad cramps and already pretty heavy usually just start with spotting. Oh well I really am glad to get on to the next cycle this one was too weird. Also if I could back 14days it kind of looks like I o'd the day the I had lots of ewcm and then the day before pink spotting with ewcm and I didn't bd at all around that time.

MC- no symptoms during the tww seems to be better than symptoms I got both of my bfp's with no symptoms and it seems so many other women do as well I've definately got my fx'd for u

Coral-I'm glad that it looks like you have finally o'd. Will u test early or wait for late af?

essoja- sorry things have been a little rough with dh. I'm glad that u o'd early and hope that u get your bfp this cycle. Before u took the soy did u have long cycles or irregular cycles? 

Lew- Hope this is it for u. Gl and I'm definately ready to see more testing and bfp's.

Poppy- do u think that u have o'd yet? Were u regular prior to this? It seems that women who have long or irregular cycles do well on soy and women with regular cycles and o seem to have problems with the soy. Hopefully you'll still get a really good egg just coming a bit later.

pk-gl heading into your tww

China- that definately looked like a pos opk gl

Hopes- If u do get af r cycles should be very close

Tink- I'm glad that all is going well with your pregnancy and that you illness is able to be managed and u can still keep the baby safe.

Pheobe- sorry you're not feeling well it's hard in the beginning when you're not feeling too well (((((hugs))))))
Any of u other ladies I have forgotten hi and I hope that you are all doing well.
I'm ready to see some testing and more bfp's. Even though I'm on af now I can live vicariously through all u testing ladies.


----------



## LEW32

Hi MommyV,

I am sorry that :witch: got you! :hugs:
I guess you know either way now....FX that you have a cycle next month that is easier to tell O day.....

Thanks for encouragement- Tuesday feels far away...


----------



## mrsamyrach

its feckkkkkkking freeeeeezing
i hate bonfire nights
hope it pisses it down with rain
thank god im working

im proper bollocksed today the 1st day off in nearly 5 weeks taking nan to hosp
my auntie jill has took her so im cabbaged in my jimjams xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

well i thought id nip back on before DD gets in from school, me and LO had a snooze on the sofa, we got up early so we were sleepy..*yawns*
awwwww mommyv....cant believe that bitch got ya! :hugs: at least its onto the next cycle, CD1...fresh start. will you temp, opk, soy? or just wing it?
oh and thank you, i suppose having no symptoms is a good symptom?? :haha:
im sending you heaps of :dust: :dust::dust: for this cycle!! xxxxxxxx
@tink, great news from the specialist hunni! x


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> its feckkkkkkking freeeeeezing
> i hate bonfire nights
> hope it pisses it down with rain
> thank god im working
> 
> im proper bollocksed today the 1st day off in nearly 5 weeks taking nan to hosp
> my auntie jill has took her so im cabbaged in my jimjams xxxx

pissin' it down here already!!!! :haha:
and...:yipee: for being cabbaged!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## China girl

Question:

Tickler says I Ov today....I think I Ov yesterday cause I had some pains and cramps all day long. Wednesday is when I notice my CM and I noticed the EWCM...and dtd. Thursday had the pains and cramps had the + opk & dtd one more time. Today went to the loo and it seems I am drying up. I don't have a ton of CM like on Wednesday. So.....when does my tww start, today?

I have went to two other ov sights and they seem to think I Ov yesterday too. Just trying to make sure I'm on the right track


----------



## mrsamyrach

tooooooooooooooooooooooooo many symptoms spotting at mo fecking hell why do you start at 5dpo ya mad feckers x


----------



## mothercabbage

it helps pass the time for me, i quite enjoy SS..:haha: im 7dpo so im allowed now!!:yipee: but just b/c im looking does not mean i will find...:dohh:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey everyone Mckenzie seems a lot better was really good in creche today at surestart centre while I was in parents meeting don't think he relised I had gone lol. Antibiotics are a nightmare to get in him have to pin him down lol. PK Mckenzie was small at birth (IUGR) he was 4lb 7oz and puts weight on really slowely he is on high calorie milk he is 13months and weighs 15lb 7oz. he is so active and not intrested in eating or drinking.

MC have u tested yet?? and hopes?? I was going to test today but went to the loo at 4am and really didn't want to test. I going to test tomorrow morning!


----------



## mothercabbage

sleeping bubs said:


> hey everyone Mckenzie seems a lot better was really good in creche today at surestart centre while I was in parents meeting don't think he relised I had gone lol. Antibiotics are a nightmare to get in him have to pin him down lol. PK Mckenzie was small at birth (IUGR) he was 4lb 7oz and puts weight on really slowely he is on high calorie milk he is 13months and weighs 15lb 7oz. he is so active and not intrested in eating or drinking.
> 
> MC have u tested yet?? and hopes?? I was going to test today but went to the loo at 4am and really didn't want to test. I going to test tomorrow morning!

LO was small at birth! bless him, my son was 9lb 1oz at birth! i did eat for two with him!!:blush: i hope your little man gets an apetite soon :hugs:
i havent tested yet, im only 7dpo, going to leave it a few days, probably monday at the earliest for hpt! BUT!!!!! i am going to use my opks starting tomorrow(just for fun):haha:..xx


----------



## mothercabbage

how did i miss that youll be testing tomorrow!!!!!!:dust::dust: and FX for tomorrow morning, no peeing before testing!!!!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Hey ding dongs just got back from the dreaded xmas shop & nipped to Asda for some more OPKs and just poas >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> I got my surge :happydance: So when do you think i'll OV???



[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image007.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all going some were nice tonight to see the fireworks were going to the show to the fair and fire, fire works xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey mc I not due till sunday or monday but want to test tomorrow, got asda test left which I will use. 

Poppy I have no clue haven't used or looked into OPKs lol


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> it helps pass the time for me, i quite enjoy SS..:haha: im 7dpo so im allowed now!!:yipee: but just b/c im looking does not mean i will find...:dohh:

piss stick mad you luvvie xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Mrsamy glad you have the night off to laze in your cowprints :) I think I might go pop mine on too lol 

@MC Still conclude that no symptoms are fab, cant wait for the pee sticks lol I have big babies. One was 10lb 1oz :rofl: This one better be smaller.....

@Sleeping bubs, glad LO is a little better now. :happydance: for you testing soon. I'll be around early if you decide to test tomorrow. I'll be crossing everything for ya!

@Mommyv So sorry af got ya, but at least you can move on from this confusing cycle. Sending lots of :dust: for you new cycle. Will you try anything different this month?

@Poppy.......:happydance: for OPK, thats a lovely one :) made me very excited, now go get your :spermy: and seal the deal. You should O tomorrow I would have thought, but your temps will tell us that in a few days. Hoorrrrrrraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy! phew bet you were getting stir crazy waiting for that egg to cook lol

@China, I would say your 1DPO today, thats your thoughts too right? :dust: for you TWW xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

That egg better be worth it cooking that long :haha: but im :sex: tonight,tomorrow n sunday just to be safe :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

@poppy!!!! ace pic! bet you O tomorrow...opk again tomorrow just to be sure lh surge has gone away again!!! if yoy DTD on the days youve said you will, youll be WELL covered!:thumbsup:
@tink...10lb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow! did you have epidural? c/sec...i only had gas and air with (9lb 1oz) connor!
@amy...yes! im poas mad...part of the fun!:blush:
still no symptoms, hope its a good sign! ive just moved the :bunny: into the garden shen, as the fireworks will scare them to death! litrally..my friend lost hers last year due to the loud bangs etc....hope they'll be ok, well if not we'll have a great sunday lunch! oh dear.......cant beleive i wrote that :cry:............................it was quite funny though! lol x


----------



## MommyV

Poppy wohoo u got your pos opk now it's time to bd and catch that eggy

asfm-I think I might do opk and continue temping. For the opk's do u ladies think that the internet ones r okay? I wanted to get the ones for earlypregnancytest.com they r cheap and that is what I used with dd. I have heard some bad things on here about the opk's and hpt's but I used both before and never had a prob. Any other suggestions ladies??


----------



## mothercabbage

sleeping bubs said:


> Hey mc I not due till sunday or monday but want to test tomorrow, got asda test left which I will use.
> 
> Poppy I have no clue haven't used or looked into OPKs lol

:yipee: for test tomorrow, i did ask earlier, maybe it was a different thread....i was doing an asda online shop and looked at their own brand test...i was wondering what sensitivity are they? please post pics! hopefully we wont need to squit, the 2nd line will be bold as brass! FX....xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

MommyV said:


> Poppy wohoo u got your pos opk now it's time to bd and catch that eggy
> 
> asfm-I think I might do opk and continue temping. For the opk's do u ladies think that the internet ones r okay? I wanted to get the ones for earlypregnancytest.com they r cheap and that is what I used with dd. I have heard some bad things on here about the opk's and hpt's but I used both before and never had a prob. Any other suggestions ladies??

i used them when TTC connor, i never got a +, but went on to have connor. maybe its b/c i missed my surge? i think its best to test twice a day(never knew when TTC connor) around 2-3pm then again around 8-9pm.....i got a good + last cycle but wasnt successful, this cycle i got 2 days of +..hope i caught the egg this time! :dust: for new cycle hunni xx


----------



## LEW32

:yipee: Poppy :yipee:
That is a FAB line! Get to BDing this weekend :)

Sleeping bub- can't wait to log on tomorrow and squint at your test - woo hoo for more testers!


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> @Mrsamy glad you have the night off to laze in your cowprints :) I think I might go pop mine on too lol
> 
> @MC Still conclude that no symptoms are fab, cant wait for the pee sticks lol I have big babies. One was 10lb 1oz :rofl: This one better be smaller.....
> 
> @Sleeping bubs, glad LO is a little better now. :happydance: for you testing soon. I'll be around early if you decide to test tomorrow. I'll be crossing everything for ya!
> 
> @Mommyv So sorry af got ya, but at least you can move on from this confusing cycle. Sending lots of :dust: for you new cycle. Will you try anything different this month?
> 
> @Poppy.......:happydance: for OPK, thats a lovely one :) made me very excited, now go get your :spermy: and seal the deal. You should O tomorrow I would have thought, but your temps will tell us that in a few days. Hoorrrrrrraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy! phew bet you were getting stir crazy waiting for that egg to cook lol
> 
> @China, I would say your 1DPO today, thats your thoughts too right? :dust: for you TWW xxxxxxx

Yeah...I suppose...Thanks Tink


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC awww poor bunny, hope he's ok! Yes I had him naturally, just gas n air lol Was quite a challenge getting his shoulders out though *shudders*

Hey Caz! Sorry I didn't leave you out of my last post intentionally, I think you posted it when i was typing mine! x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies i keep looking at my stick its well darker than control line lmao anyways question if i get another positive opk tomorrow afternoon does that mean it be Sunday do you reckon i'll OV? x

Im buzzing tho did panic with the delay but better late than never :wohoo::wohoo:

MommyV so sorry the witch got you hun hope your ok :hugs:

PK your welcome to my cystitis :haha: but its been hard trying not to drink loads of water to flush it out cos i didnt want to dilute my water for opk testing lol plus i always go bathroom after sex but havnt been able to incase like you say i lose some :spermy:, but can drink cranberry juice now :thumbup:

MC & Tink WOW big babies i swear id be asking to be knocked out if i had to part with that size :rofl: had 2 7lbers n 2 6lbers :haha:


----------



## LEW32

Hi All...

Poppy- if you get another positive tomorrow early, I would gues you would OV either that evening or the next day.....
I would BD tonight, tomorrow and sunday to be safe! (if you can handle it!)....


----------



## poppy666

Well as long as dh dont squirt the whole tube of preseed up me like he did the other night i may even enjoy it :blush: Yeah if i ov tomorrow will have to do Sunday too........ Ooooooooooooo roll on Monday thats all i can say :haha:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Well as long as dh dont squirt the whole tube of preseed up me like he did the other night i may even enjoy it :blush: Yeah if i ov tomorrow will have to do Sunday too........ Ooooooooooooo roll on Monday thats all i can say :haha:

LMAO....he did not!!!


----------



## poppy666

He bloody did :dohh: i had to get out of bed and wipe myself down it was everywhere it felt like a swamp down there :rofl: Typical guy!! You ok sweetie? x


----------



## LEW32

LOL....I could TOTALLY see my OH doing that....he doesn't understand MODERATION! LOL!


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> He bloody did :dohh: i had to get out of bed and wipe myself down it was everywhere it felt like a swamp down there :rofl: Typical guy!! You ok sweetie? x

I am great Poppy!!!...Thanks for asking.


----------



## Damita

:rofl: swamp? ha ha how sexy!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:happydance::happydance:Poppy +opk I knew it was coming:thumbup:Bet thats a releif:happydance::happydance::dust:

I don't know about anyone else but I get more stressed out waiting to O, (I'm surprised i don't delay it with stress) once I've O'd nothing I can do but wait hoping that we've done enough this cycle. After all can't change anything once it's happened!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!
Hope u are all well, im tired tonight been working today im a nurse and work 3 12 n half hour shifts per week so today was my first this week then on Saturday n Sunday too :( roll on Monday!!!
Congrats on the positive opk Poppy, mine still negative. It's cd 15 so hopefully i'll get mine tomorrrow on cd 16 like u Poppy (fingers crossed)
Thanks for the mention in ur posts earlier Tink and PK x


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all, well i was getting undressed to get in the bath and when i took my bra off my right boob felt sore, so i rubbed it a bit and it was very hot,i check for lumps every now and again, so i didnt think id find any but i did, i dont know what to think..its the size of a small grape and quite hard...i checked my left breast to see if i had a lump at the same place as the lump in my right, i dont have one....im trying not to panic as there isnt much i can do until monday now, but i must admit b/c ive been checking that i AM feeling a strange lump, my boob is quite sore now....


----------



## mothercabbage

looked it up, prob nothing, going for an early night.xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Try not to worry MC, lumps are usually not the worst thing we first think of. Especially if your boob is hot, and the fact that its appeared suddenly, you may have a little infection of some kind there, how do you feel in yourself? Also possible you have a little colostrum brewing, not unheard of to start producing that early on, that was how my friend knew she was pregnant before she tested cause she prodded and out popped some milk lol

See how you go hun, if it gets inflamed and sore or you feel unwell with it, get checked out over the weekend. If its still there but causing no problems come monday get an appointment with you G.P to get it checked so you can relax over it x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Pops......my DH did the same thing :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> evening all, well i was getting undressed to get in the bath and when i took my bra off my right boob felt sore, so i rubbed it a bit and it was very hot,i check for lumps every now and again, so i didnt think id find any but i did, i dont know what to think..its the size of a small grape and quite hard...i checked my left breast to see if i had a lump at the same place as the lump in my right, i dont have one....im trying not to panic as there isnt much i can do until monday now, but i must admit b/c ive been checking that i AM feeling a strange lump, my boob is quite sore now....

Hey sweetie my sister had something like this last year n we all feared the worsed cos you do dont you? but hers was a bit of grizzle, hers hurt too once you touched it n put the fear of god into everyone, hope your ok MC n like you say try not to panic and go straight to your doctors monday morning, we'll be here waiting hun :hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and the reason they say check your breasts AFTER your period is cause of the hormones prior the af that could cause little changes x


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> :happydance::happydance:Poppy +opk I knew it was coming:thumbup:Bet thats a releif:happydance::happydance::dust:
> 
> I don't know about anyone else but I get more stressed out waiting to O, (I'm surprised i don't delay it with stress) once I've O'd nothing I can do but wait hoping that we've done enough this cycle. After all can't change anything once it's happened!

Yes i was beginning to stress thinking Soy had fcked my cycle up, but then again ive never really known if i ov'd every month or not, so in the next few days i'll know for sure.... all the ding dongs would of thought 'thank fck for that today' :rofl: i was jumping round the room :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Evening Jenny, I don't miss them long days lol mind you, I preferred them to short days, nice quality time at home. Its just that dreaded week at the end of the month with the extra shift that kills ya. You have my full sympathy, i miss nursing, but i don't miss running around for 12 hours without time to eat drink or pee!

Hey China, Lew, Daisys mum and Damita :wave: x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol Pops......my DH did the same thing :rofl: x

Not only my dh thats a muppet then lol im taking control of the preseed tonight he done enough damage :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Running down me fekkin arse crack it was :rofl: TMI :rofl: did the trick though :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Yeah even though i moan about them i do prefer them to core shifts as i used to hate being on for 8 in a row lol What kind of nursing did u do Tink? Im in an acute respiratory ward although we get a all sorts of acute medical patients these days to be honest x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Running down me fekkin arse crack it was :rofl: TMI :rofl: did the trick though :haha:

:rofl: well lets hope it does the trick for me 'arse crack' lol x


----------



## Jenny Penn

night night x


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> @poppy, thanx hunni :hug:
> @hopes.....how many dpo are you now then? 14? is your ticker right? and did you get opk? sorry for the questions, im just nosey!!:haha:
> @coral...i know there not reliable but i just wanna poas! plus in not going to use opk next cycle(if i have one) as im going to concentrate on sorting xmas things, may as well use them up, ill do opk FMU and post pics!:haha:
> well im being lazy today(again) just done the grocery shop online, god bless asda online...:rofl: no need to go into town!! i noticed a 2 hpt pack, asda brand £3.50...it never said the MuI...does anyone know? are they worth getting? xx

Don't feel bad about being nosey! I think thats why we all post all this personal stuff on here is for people to check it out lol. andd Yep, today is 14 dpo, I'm almost 100% sure of the day I O'd, i used opks and had a super strong positive the day before O. And temps show clear O as well, clicking on the ticker will take you to my chart.


----------



## caz & bob

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> MC awww poor bunny, hope he's ok! Yes I had him naturally, just gas n air lol Was quite a challenge getting his shoulders out though *shudders*
> 
> Hey Caz! Sorry I didn't leave you out of my last post intentionally, I think you posted it when i was typing mine! x

haha its ok hun xxx


----------



## Hopes314

Brown spotting today slowly getting heavier. Definitely AF, probably will call tomorrow cd1 as long as get some normal flow. Since this is the first time I temped, I'm happy to see 1. that i actually O, and 2. that I have a nice solid 14 day luteal phase! Also, VERY HAPPY to see this ridiculous 36 day cycle leaving!!!

Was looking back at my chart as a whole today, and can't believe that after 4 years of diligently "preventing" pregnancy, husband and I can BD 23 times in one cycle and STILL end up with no baby.

Decided not to use soy next cycle, because it looks like I O just fine. I so hope this next cycle is not nearly so long. Yuck.


----------



## LEW32

Aww...sorry that it looks like AF got you Hopes! You definitely put full effort in this month. Hopefully next month for you will be a nice normal cycle length- I give you credit for staying sane in such a long cycle!
:hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

AWww Hopes... sorry if that if AF that's on her way... :hugs: but like you said the upside is that it gave you a cycle that showed that your body is doing things right!

Lew... just read your post about the fortune cookie. Did you look at the lucky numbers on there? Maybe one of them could be the date you get your :bfp: :thumbup:

MommyV... sorry AF got you :( It's been a confusing cycle eh but u must be glad to make a fresh start. Good luck for a BIG FAT POSITIVE this cycle! :flower:

Good to see all ya'll ladies are doing well...


----------



## Hopes314

Mommy V- AF totally got me today, looks like our cycles are right together this month!:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave: well BB seem ok this morning, but i will go get it checked monday! whats making me feel better is both BB feel the same tenderness today,the lump still there in the right one though, also read it could be a blocked duct from having connor...not sure if thats true?? tink? anyways theres not much i can do until monday, ill let you now what doc says, thanx tink and poppy! :kiss::hug: 
well...i poas this morning FMU with OPK....the 2nd line is barely there, heres the pic anyway..:haha: that fed my poas addiction for today...:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







P061110_07.420001.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> Mommy V- AF totally got me today, looks like our cycles are right together this month!:hugs:

sorry the bitch got ya!! :hug:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:hug:mummyv and hopes, sorry the :witch: got you both.


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

Well, I wasn't on here much yesterday. All my girly friends went out and I went with them but didnt drink! I just had one small glass of wine then just drank sprite. It was funny to watch them all slowly get hammered, while I was composed and sober as a judge :rofl: I just told then I had to drive home as my hubby had to work this morning which is true, but usually I would stay at my mums or my friends house. I feel so much better with out a hangover too, although I have a bit of headache prob because I went to be at 2.30 and up at 7,30.

Sorry mommyv and hopes that af got you:hugs:

Poppy saw your pos opk:happydance::happydance:

Cab, not long now hun til you :test::happydance:

tink and phoebe glad the pregnancies are coming along well!

To all the other ding gons :hi: , eesoja, amy, daisy, ladyb, lew, china, caz, ttc, hope i didnt miss anyone, so many girls in this thread!:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning coral....looking forward to poas after the weekend, im using these cheapie opks up first though... ive got 2 left, i made the neighbour poas (opk) yesterday,shes about 17 weeks...it came up a blazing +....just for scientific research :rofl::haha:...mine this morning had a barly visible line...deffo going to wait a few days b4 using hpt.
how many dpo are you? x


----------



## coral11680

I'm 4 dopo today I think, still almost a week before I poas!!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

do you have any opk left!? poas!!!!!! :rofl::haha:


----------



## coral11680

:haha::rofl: you are too much!


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

ooooh a POAS piccy to start the morning :) I like it :)

How is everybody? x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Coral Looks like we're cycle buddies this month:haha:

When are you testing? I'm going to "TRY" and hold out til the 18th when af is due, i bet I'll buckle before though:haha:


----------



## coral11680

daisysmummy yes on the same day aren't we!:happydance: I'll be testing with IC from about next Friday, my AF is due th 16th for me


----------



## mothercabbage

morning tink, im ok today..asda man did the shopping for me so im lazing around today, just waiting for connor to go off to sleep then going to stick on a film and have a doze, been up since 7am, late nights and early mornings dont mix...:sleep:
how are you today....coral you testing earlier than 16th?
editing...i saw the post above :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Morning everyone :flower:

MC seriously you need help with that poas addiction :haha: will join you this afternoon whilst i poas :winkwink:

@Hopes sorry the wicked bitch got you sweetie :growlmad: :hug:

Well got the goods again last night, god got two more days of it :dohh: got af cramping big style today and my cervix that high i cant get too it ( TMI) so will see what my opk says today, my temp gone right up for a change :thumbup:

Anyone else testing? x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ok it's a date then:haha:, I'll test with an ic on fri too, just for fun though:dohh: That would be 10dpo for us


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh Pops! You might have O'd yesterday then :) Have to wait and see what happens with the OPK's n temps but looking good :happydance:

@Hopes :( for the witch, but glad you can finally get back on the ding dong TTC train and you had a nice textbook LP :) :dust: for your new cycle x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Morning everyone :flower:
> 
> MC seriously you need help with that poas addiction :haha: will join you this afternoon whilst i poas :winkwink:
> 
> @Hopes sorry the wicked bitch got you sweetie :growlmad: :hug:
> 
> Well got the goods again last night, god got two more days of it :dohh: got af cramping big style today and my cervix that high i cant get too it ( TMI) so will see what my opk says today, my temp gone right up for a change :thumbup:
> 
> Anyone else testing? x

i know...does anyone know the poasa helpline number?:rofl::haha:
also.....:blush: i caved and did a cheapie 25mui test.Sssshhhh dont tell the others though!!.:blush: thought i saw something...got 2 cheapies from home bargains left, they'll keep me going until next week.....lol....what time you poas opk today? hope that surge has passed and you O today, well done for getting the goods last night, hope DH didnt over do it with the pre-seed:haha:...2 nights to go then you can sit back and enjoy the ride! :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

lol your a nutter but i luv ya :haha: will test about 3ish same as yesterday, im off to home bargains today too cos im gonna poas till im about 10dpo just for fun & stop me getting bored :blush: then use the hpt sticks :thumbup:

You sound a hell of a lot better than yesterday sweetie, but understandable :hug:

I took control of the preseed last night dh a muppet we'd have none left if i left it to him :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh MC lol you addict! I like it :rofl: what 25miu test did you use? I got a positive 10dpo, and an almost on 9dpo with a 10miu. Got that superdrug test at the ready? Oooooooh I can hardly contain myself!!! lol x


----------



## poppy666

Tink where do you get the 10miu one's? are they the opks.... ive got a superdrug one left from last cycle so buy another pack x


----------



## mothercabbage

yea feel a bit brighter than yesterday poppy, just trying to put it to the back of my head, BOTH BB being sore today is a good sign, rather than the right one being sore...anyways...
yes the test i used today was 25mui, i still kinda see a hint of a line...prob the dreaded evap!:haha: ive got 2 more of them so ill use one of them monday, if i get a hint of a line on the mondays one ill use my 10mui superdrug hpt...ill be 10dpo on monday..FX


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh MC lol you addict! I like it :rofl: what 25miu test did you use? I got a positive 10dpo, and an almost on 9dpo with a 10miu. Got that superdrug test at the ready? Oooooooh I can hardly contain myself!!! lol x

sorry read that all wrong....it was a clear and simple home bargains special....i thought you just asked whether it WAS a 25mui test :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

ooo u cheeky devil cabs:haha::haha: 

sounds gross girls but i check my cervix in the shower everyday and usually after O i just get a very small amount of creamy/sticky cm. Well this cycle ever since O I have had a lot of creamy cm up there and today it was very thick, sorry(tmi) not sure if this is preg related but def different from my last cycles. CP has been medium/medium and closed for last 2 days:shrug:

anyway ladies im off to my mums to go bowling with the kids, my brother and nephews going too! catch u all ding dongs later:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

connor asleep..:yipee: charlie and the chocolate factory on the tv, chloe will sit and watch that and i will have a snooze with my boy!...coral...i couldnt help it...the stix!!!!! they talk to me..:rofl::haha: have a great afternoon xx


----------



## LEW32

Morning all!

I finally got a good nights sleep last night! :yipee: My hubby was sweet and slept on the couch (even though I didn't ask him to or anything) because he wanted me to get a good night sleep. So thankful! I am a light sleeper and he is a big snorer, so I have a tough time usually. 
I took a 2 hour nap after work and then slept about 10 hours last night- wow! How am I still tired!

@Coral, you 'symptoms' sound exactly like mine...yesterday my cervix was med/med and lotiony cm. I also have sore :holly: and seem more tired than normal. 

@ Ladybeautiful - I didn't even think of that! I looked at my fortune and it says the daily numbers and lotto numbers.... The dailies are 3, 8, 9. Nov 9th I will be 10DPO and that is when I told myself I would do my first test! That would be a lovely surprise!

@ POPs- Your temp looks good hun- perhaps you O'd last night! That would be great!

@MC- glad you are feeling less stressed about the lump, it does sound very positive that both your bbs hurt, so try not to worry!

@ everyone else :dust:!

I have to go back to doing work today - boooooooo....but at least I can check back on here periodically! Hope you all have a splendid day!

BY the way....anyone heard from TTC or sleeping bubs? I thought they were both testing today or maybe I am wrong?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies well af got me today xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhhh Caz so sorry sweetie, you ok? :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

sorry that af got u caz xxx hope ur alright hun and good luck for this cycle xxx

hi all xx:hugs: how are we all today?? xxx

hey poppy that was a great opk, fingers crossed u catch that super egg of urs xxx

:dust::hug::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@caz, I'm sorry hun :hugs: not really anything I can say to make it seem better :( wish I could, but you have a fresh cycle ahead... lots of :dust: for this one

@Poppy, i got my 10miu strips from amazon, about £2 ish for 10. The superdrug ones are 10miu, and that gave me a better line than the cheepie at 9dpo. I think they are still £8 for 4 :)

@MC fx for your next test honey! I thought I could see something right from about 7DPO, was sure they were little evaps!

@lew and Coral, i had think creamy CM also, and its now worse than ever! FX! X


----------



## LEW32

Aww Caz - sorry about af....on to next cycle. Hope you are ok hun :hugs:

:hi: Pheebs - how are you feeling today sweetie?


----------



## LEW32

:hi: Tink! Thanks- that gives me a little hope- trying not to get overexcited....but my :holly: are really noticeably sore and its not normal for me.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

As for me, I could just sleeeeeeeeeeeep and sleeeeeeeeeep lol Doc increased my night time tablet so i could reduce the less baby friendly day time ones. They may me drowsy, so than on top of everything is making me want to zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz also getting a bloated belly, cant be a bump yet lol unless i got a few cooking in there,

Hey Phoebe :wave: hows it going? x


----------



## China girl

:hi:

How are we doing today ladies??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW32 said:


> :hi: Tink! Thanks- that gives me a little hope- trying not to get overexcited....but my :holly: are really noticeably sore and its not normal for me.
> 
> How are you feeling?

Think its a great sign Lew!:thumbup: I only develouped the sore BB's this week though. Oooooh hopefully there will soon be more ding dongs in the first tri :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Todays OPK taken at 3pm again... advice ladies :hugs: I just posted yesterdays below x

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image009.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image008.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LEW32

:hi: China! How are you hun?

Try to get as much sleep as you can Tink! I know that's prob hard with LOs though.

I am so trying to resist the urge to POAS! agghhh...maybe i will do an opk like MC to tide me over until Tues....


----------



## poppy666

This is yesterdays same time x


[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image007.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LEW32

hmmm pops.... perhaps you are catching your LH surge on the way out.... Your temp did jump though, so I am confused.

I would say maybe Oing tonight....I guess only time will tell...keep on bding !


----------



## LEW32

or.....DOUBLE O? I heard that can happen within 24 hours of each other!!!!


----------



## phoebe

hey lew and tink :hi::hi:

glad ur meds have been sorted tink xxx

thats sounding like some thangs doing on there lew fxd xxx

i'm not too bad today feeling better tyvm sweeties, though i wish the same could be said for my super bad mood. have had it up to the back fecking teeth wiv oh and his sister. am so peed off at sec, feel like my good natures being abused big style. but other than that i am tickety boo :rofl::rofl: nevermind worse things happen at sea as they say lol hugs xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Tink! Thanks- that gives me a little hope- trying not to get overexcited....but my :holly: are really noticeably sore and its not normal for me.
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Think its a great sign Lew!:thumbup: I only develouped the sore BB's this week though. Oooooh hopefully there will soon be more ding dongs in the first tri :happydance:Click to expand...

snap we need more ding dongs to take over 1st tri:rofl::rofl::rofl: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> or.....DOUBLE O? I heard that can happen within 24 hours of each other!!!!

Dont be saying that one egg be good right now :haha: but yep confused me cos these two exactly 24hrs apart. :shrug:


----------



## LEW32

Aww pheebs...what's going on with oh and sis?


----------



## LEW32

This happened to me last cycle pops....sometimes its hard to read the darn opks anyway. My guess...your LH surge is on its way out...so you either O'd last night or will today...but that is just my guess! MAybe just one SUPER eggy!


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Todays OPK taken at 3pm again... advice ladies :hugs: I just posted yesterdays below x
> 
> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image009.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image008.jpg[/IMG]

hi poppy dunno what to say except :sex::sex: and catch as many:spermy::spermy: as u can hun hugs xxx


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> :hi:
> 
> How are we doing today ladies??

hi china :hi::hi: how are u hun?? hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Im sick of shagging now :rofl: my cysitis isnt getting chance to go :cry: geeeezzzzz :haha:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> or.....DOUBLE O? I heard that can happen within 24 hours of each other!!!!
> 
> Dont be saying that one egg be good right now :haha: but yep confused me cos these two exactly 24hrs apart. :shrug:Click to expand...

WOW...that means you have double the chances....or am I reading that wrong??...Now I have done confused myself:haha:


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> How are we doing today ladies??
> 
> hi china :hi::hi: how are u hun?? hugs xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Hey phoebe...
Hows my girl doing??....


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> or.....DOUBLE O? I heard that can happen within 24 hours of each other!!!!
> 
> Dont be saying that one egg be good right now :haha: but yep confused me cos these two exactly 24hrs apart. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> WOW...that means you have double the chances....or am I reading that wrong??...Now I have done confused myself:haha:Click to expand...

Lew confused me too so dunno sweetie :rofl:

How you doing?

@ Pheobe hows our lttle ding dong doing anyways? x


----------



## China girl

I'm in good spirits....I am shooting for a Turkey Bump...LOL


----------



## phoebe

LEW32 said:


> Aww pheebs...what's going on with oh and sis?

aww man where do i start lol .... well his sister moved in with us mid aug, cos she was having relationship issues with this violent bloke. but bearing in mind we live in a 1 bedroomed flat. and have been relegated to the bedroom as she has taken over our lounge. well long and short of it shes still here!!! but what is really rubbin me up the wrong way is that she still sees this guy and is now bloody pg by him. and that she does naff all around the place and now i am noticing stuff going missing rrarr!!! wouldnt mind so much if she asked but doesn't and today how i kept a civil tongue in my head god only knows. i spent the whole day cleaning and she likes comes and just f*****g sits there and watches me do it. i really begrudge cleaning the lounge as i dont use it and its left bloody filthy. and shes in and out like of the place as she pleases, just treating the place like a flop house. oh and another thing shes not offered a penny towards food and leccy, yet always has heating on and washing single items in machine and drying,, oh the list is exhausting tbh. i have just had enuff and my oh dont see it and whenever i say anything, its like i am the whore of babylon and how dare i say owt against his sis rrarrr!!! :gun::gun::cry::cry: i just want her out now and i am on the point of moving out myself as its doing me. so much for me relaxing and taking things easy. had the mother of all rows with oh today, and told him i am staying at my mums tonight as i fear for sanity and that when my temper goes it can get v.v.nasty. and now he is sulking in the juicer. i bloody give up xxxx soz for rant xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> I'm in good spirits....I am shooting for a Turkey Bump...LOL

:rofl: im giggling here x


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> How are we doing today ladies??
> 
> hi china :hi::hi: how are u hun?? hugs xxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey phoebe...
> Hows my girl doing??....Click to expand...

i am fine ty hun, see my previous post, but other than that i ok. just letting off steam xxxx


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> I'm in good spirits....I am shooting for a Turkey Bump...LOL
> 
> :rofl: im giggling here xClick to expand...

I crack myself up too!!!....
You think I can find a Thanksgivng one like your Christmas one...did that make sense???...LOL


----------



## phoebe

@ poppy wee ding is doing ok thanks hun. i believe i am being let off ms for good behaviour :rofl::rofl: xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Aww pheebs...what's going on with oh and sis?
> 
> aww man where do i start lol .... well his sister moved in with us mid aug, cos she was having relationship issues with this violent bloke. but bearing in mind we live in a 1 bedroomed flat. and have been relegated to the bedroom as she has taken over our lounge. well long and short of it shes still here!!! but what is really rubbin me up the wrong way is that she still sees this guy and is now bloody pg by him. and that she does naff all around the place and now i am noticing stuff going missing rrarr!!! wouldnt mind so much if she asked but doesn't and today how i kept a civil tongue in my head god only knows. i spent the whole day cleaning and she likes comes and just f*****g sits there and watches me do it. i really begrudge cleaning the lounge as i dont use it and its left bloody filthy. and shes in and out like of the place as she pleases, just treating the place like a flop house. oh and another thing shes not offered a penny towards food and leccy, yet always has heating on and washing single items in machine and drying,, oh the list is exhausting tbh. i have just had enuff and my oh dont see it and whenever i say anything, its like i am the whore of babylon and how dare i say owt against his sis rrarrr!!! :gun::gun::cry::cry: i just want her out now and i am on the point of moving out myself as its doing me. so much for me relaxing and taking things easy. had the mother of all rows with oh today, and told him i am staying at my mums tonight as i fear for sanity and that when my temper goes it can get v.v.nasty. and now he is sulking in the juicer. i bloody give up xxxx soz for rant xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I know its not the ideal thing but with all that stress id move out for a few days & tell oh enough is enough his sister needs to go :growlmad: may kick him up the arse n get him to have a word with her x Its not good for you to have that much stress on you x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

@Coral I have qiute a bit of creamy cm too, Hmmm

@Caz sorry af got ya sweety

@Pheobe, I'm in a super bad mood today aswell, It's like I have pmt at 4dpo:haha: Daisy's driving me up the wall and hubby has gone to his poxy workshop:growlmad: I think hes only come home early 1 day this week, and lastnight I was tucked up in bed sleeping before he came home. So fed up with being home alone:cry:


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> Aww pheebs...what's going on with oh and sis?
> 
> aww man where do i start lol .... well his sister moved in with us mid aug, cos she was having relationship issues with this violent bloke. but bearing in mind we live in a 1 bedroomed flat. and have been relegated to the bedroom as she has taken over our lounge. well long and short of it shes still here!!! but what is really rubbin me up the wrong way is that she still sees this guy and is now bloody pg by him. and that she does naff all around the place and now i am noticing stuff going missing rrarr!!! wouldnt mind so much if she asked but doesn't and today how i kept a civil tongue in my head god only knows. i spent the whole day cleaning and she likes comes and just f*****g sits there and watches me do it. i really begrudge cleaning the lounge as i dont use it and its left bloody filthy. and shes in and out like of the place as she pleases, just treating the place like a flop house. oh and another thing shes not offered a penny towards food and leccy, yet always has heating on and washing single items in machine and drying,, oh the list is exhausting tbh. i have just had enuff and my oh dont see it and whenever i say anything, its like i am the whore of babylon and how dare i say owt against his sis rrarrr!!! :gun::gun::cry::cry: i just want her out now and i am on the point of moving out myself as its doing me. so much for me relaxing and taking things easy. had the mother of all rows with oh today, and told him i am staying at my mums tonight as i fear for sanity and that when my temper goes it can get v.v.nasty. and now he is sulking in the juicer. i bloody give up xxxx soz for rant xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Phoebe,
Sometime you have to put your foot down and say enough is enoug!!..Give her 30-60 days notice and tell her she needs to be out. Plain and simple. Or she will have the wrath of the DING DONGS on her backside:haha:


----------



## phoebe

i have put my foot down. want her out at end of month i think 3.5months is way more than enough time now. what effs me off the most is that my oh said she'd only be here a few nights as she's miss independent(??) WTF!! she has well and truly kicked the arse out of it. and if she's here at xmas, both oh and his sis can find somewhere to live!!!!!!!!:growlmad::gun::growlmad: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Wow Pheobe, no wonder you're in a bad mood:hug:I'd be blunt and tell her she has to find somewhere else to live you and hubby need you're own space!

Right I'm off out for a bit, this house is doing my nut in. 
Might take Daisy to a fireworks display later, more than likely on my own again:growlmad:

Chat later girlies, got to try and lose this bad mood somewhere!

Mwah


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Poppy, lovely OPK you got going on there, get more :spermy: and youll soon be able to rest. I think you can safely say your O'ing this month. Better late than never! :haha:

@China 'gobble gobble' :rofl: I'm clucking for ya :rofl:

@Phoebe, i agree you really need to get her out. It doing you no good at all! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Daisys hope your feeling better later honey! :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

Daisys_mummy said:


> Wow Pheobe, no wonder you're in a bad mood:hug:I'd be blunt and tell her she has to find somewhere else to live you and hubby need you're own space!
> 
> Right I'm off out for a bit, this house is doing my nut in.
> Might take Daisy to a fireworks display later, more than likely on my own again:growlmad:
> 
> Chat later girlies, got to try and lose this bad mood somewhere!
> 
> Mwah

thanks hun xxx good luck with losing the bad mood, would u try and lose some of mine somewhere please xx:rofl::rofl::rofl:
take care hun sys hugs xxxx:hugs:xxxx


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> @Poppy, lovely OPK you got going on there, get more :spermy: and youll soon be able to rest. I think you can safely say your O'ing this month. Better late than never! :haha:
> 
> @China 'gobble gobble' :rofl: I'm clucking for ya :rofl:
> 
> @Phoebe, i agree you really need to get her out. It doing you no good at all! :hugs:

Crossing my fingers for a gobble gobble:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> @Poppy, lovely OPK you got going on there, get more :spermy: and youll soon be able to rest. I think you can safely say your O'ing this month. Better late than never! :haha:
> 
> @China 'gobble gobble' :rofl: I'm clucking for ya :rofl:
> 
> @Phoebe, i agree you really need to get her out. It doing you no good at all! :hugs:

Yeah but when will that damn eggy pop out i cant take anymore sex & slimey preseed :rofl: Had to buy another BBT today cos that other one was playing up over last few days so hope my temp reading this morning was accurate :dohh:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> @poppy, lovely opk you got going on there, get more :spermy: And youll soon be able to rest. I think you can safely say your o'ing this month. Better late than never! :haha:
> 
> @china 'gobble gobble' :rofl: I'm clucking for ya :rofl:
> 
> @phoebe, i agree you really need to get her out. It doing you no good at all! :hugs:
> 
> yeah but when will that damn eggy pop out i cant take anymore sex & slimey preseed :rofl: Had to buy another bbt today cos that other one was playing up over last few days so hope my temp reading this morning was accurate :dohh:Click to expand...

ffs just fecking shag simple as


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> i have put my foot down. want her out at end of month i think 3.5months is way more than enough time now. what effs me off the most is that my oh said she'd only be here a few nights as she's miss independent(??) WTF!! she has well and truly kicked the arse out of it. and if she's here at xmas, both oh and his sis can find somewhere to live!!!!!!!!:growlmad::gun::growlmad: xxxxxxxxxx

Phoebe, I just want you to know....if I lived near you, I would kick her but for you!!!...She is taking advantage of your kindness. Oh needs to draw the line with his sister. I know family is supposed to stick together, but when family is in the wrong it needs to be addressed. Praying for a positve outcome, because you do not need this unnecessary stress and OH should know this.:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

thanks china hugs xxxx


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> @poppy, lovely opk you got going on there, get more :spermy: And youll soon be able to rest. I think you can safely say your o'ing this month. Better late than never! :haha:
> 
> @china 'gobble gobble' :rofl: I'm clucking for ya :rofl:
> 
> @phoebe, i agree you really need to get her out. It doing you no good at all! :hugs:
> 
> yeah but when will that damn eggy pop out i cant take anymore sex & slimey preseed :rofl: Had to buy another bbt today cos that other one was playing up over last few days so hope my temp reading this morning was accurate :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> ffs just fecking shag simple asClick to expand...

Heyy its Amy :) how you doing thought we wouldnt see you through the 2ww? :happydance:


----------



## LEW32

aww Pheebs :hugs: :hugs:

I think you have been more than generous and accomodating. It sounds like OH sister is DEFFO taking advantage and treating your place like a flop house. 
You don't need this stress - especially now! I would say sleep at your mum's for a few days so you can relax and then calmly talk to you DH. He should really be on your side- you are going to have a :baby: soon and need rest, relaxation and time to nest appropriately.
Giving her till the end of the month seems more than fair. She has more than 3 weeks to figure her sh!t out!
Otherwise, ding dongs may have to pay a visit :gun::ninja::grr:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> i have put my foot down. want her out at end of month i think 3.5months is way more than enough time now. what effs me off the most is that my oh said she'd only be here a few nights as she's miss independent(??) WTF!! she has well and truly kicked the arse out of it. and if she's here at xmas, both oh and his sis can find somewhere to live!!!!!!!!:growlmad::gun::growlmad: xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Phoebe, I just want you to know....if I lived near you, I would kick her but for you!!!...She is taking advantage of your kindness. Oh needs to draw the line with his sister. I know family is supposed to stick together, but when family is in the wrong it needs to be addressed. Praying for a positve outcome, because you do not need this unnecessary stress and OH should know this.:hugs:Click to expand...

Dont think men have a clue do they? family or not she taking the piss full stop x


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Just got back from bowling, it was fun but what a rip off the arcade is god knows how much I spent:wacko:

Tink, glad u have creamy cm too, hopefully a good thing for me:winkwink: I dont have sore boobies but with my other pregnancies I dont think I had them until after I found out.

Phoebe sorry you are having a stressful time with the sil, you need her out asap so you can relax a bit hun:hugs:

Cabs, I wouldnt worry about that lump on your breast at the mo like tink said it might be hormone related so wait to see if af or bfp arrives then check again.

Daisysmummy have a nice time at the fireworks hun!

Poppy well your egg took its bloody time and now its hanging around to long!:haha: better have at least another :sex:


----------



## coral11680

also hi lew and china :hi:
Lew your symptoms sound good !


----------



## pk2of8

hey girlies...lots going on since yesterday for my ding dong sweeties it sounds like. pheebs, i hope you get everything straightened out with your oh and sil. you deffo don't need the stress right now, and you absolutely need your own space back. 

caz, MommyV, and Hopes...sorry the :witch: got ya sweeties. :hugs: we're here for ya and on to the next round!!! :dust:

lew, MC, coral...hope you all are having nice days! 

DM, sorry you're in a bad mood :hugs: me too :nope:

poppy, those are good opk's!!! yay!! :happydance: i hope they don't start doing to you what they've been doing to me :cry: i had ANOTHER positive opk (posting pic below) last night. i totally forgot to test yesterday afternoon...forgot to take it with me to the office, so i did it last night when i got home, and sure enough, positive AGAIN. i can't believe it, and i don't know what to think. 3 straight days of VERY positive opks. ff has not given me crosshairs yet either. yesterday i only had the tiniest little bit of ewcm. this morning had much more again, so i'm expecting another positive opk this afternoon. will test it maybe in another 45 mins to an hour or so. i've totally lost hope for this cycle. dh didn't want to :sex: last night or this morning, so i feel like the 2 days i got earlier this week were pointless now if i haven't even ov'd yet. :cry: don't know what the feck is going on with my cycle. sometimes i have up to 34 day cycles, so this wouldn't be too unusual for me. doesn't happen often, but occasionally, but this positive opk for several days straight sh!t has got me all freaked out. so i started doing research (of course), and i'm worried it might be pcos. i found you can have pcos and still have regular periods. i have other symptoms...frequent mid-cycle cramping, acne (i have more breakouts now than i did as a teenager), and (this is SO EMBARRASSING) i get whiskers in my cheeks and chin and on my breasts and have to pluck them, and all the weight i've put on is all focused right around my middle which is a big symptom and i can't get rid of it no matter what i do. i've wondered about something being off with me hormonally for a couple of years now, and i tried to get my ob/gyn to run hormone tests last year but she brushed me off saying it was just stress. now i think i was right. i'm just totally gutted and hopeless at the mo. :cry: sorry again girlies for being such a downer. i'm going through a real rough patch right now. :cry: this wasn't supposed to be this hard...


----------



## pk2of8

oh shoot...forgot to post the pic...this is positive opk from last night... i'll post another one after i test in a little while...
 



Attached Files:







IMG00113-20101105-2130-opkcd18-930p.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pk2of8

oh! and i have to get a new battery for my bbt too. it's dying on me and that's why some of my temps have been a little strange, like only moving by .01 degree (f) and such, so i have to go get a new battery for it today. damn, that died quick...hasn't even been 2 months yet... will it always be like that you think??


----------



## pk2of8

well, that's another positive opk for me. never imagined i would hate seeing something like that. but i do. i'll post a pic soon...


----------



## poppy666

Hi PK well we sharing the Cysitis this cycle may as well share the same days of positive OPKs too :rofl: Ive reasearched to and it quite common to get 2-3 days positive on an OPk :thumbup: one reason can be you tried to ov on the 1st + but for some reason it didnt happen so it tries again within the 24hrs and another is 2 eggs release Eeek :haha:

PCOS can get positives 5 days or more?? so dunno, also positive OPKs an extra few days dont mean you havnt already OV'd so we both could of already OV'd but ive still got watery n some ewcm today CONFUSED.COM lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww PK, so sorry to hear your having such a rough time at the moment. I know what you mean about not dreaming it would ever be this hard. Its soul destroying at times, but try and stay positive honey. Find that last bit of PMA to get you through this cycle. I'll be praying for you. 

As for your symptoms, yes I agree, there are some similarities with PCOS, and you should pushed to be checked out. But they are only similarities, they are also symptoms experienced by lots of healthy fertile women. I know it feels like a never ending journey, but you'll see the light in the end. I thought there must be something wrong with me, and didn't think I could possibly go through another cycle....and here I am now. 

You'll get there honey :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

+opk pic from this afternoon...
 



Attached Files:







IMG00114-20101106-1516-opkcd193p.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pk2of8

thanks tink and poppy :hugs: i'm just so down at the mo. it doesn't even matter if i do or don't if <insert word 'stupid'> dh is never "ready" to :sex: at the right time. we've never been like this before in our relationship. 5 years together and NOW is when he wants to get all uppity about sex???? wtf??? i'm very angry with him again at the mo too. i've been keeping to myself all morning b/c i was upset, and he was outside playing with the kids, but apparently he's left to run "errands" and didn't even tell me. fine. i think i'll go run some "errands" too. although, mine will probably involve spending money. on myself for a change. i never got those shoes after all....

oh, and this is DAY 4 of positive opk's. :cry: i think though, i will defo try using the soy next month. i don't want to go through this again.


----------



## poppy666

Go buy those shoes sweetie :hug:


----------



## coral11680

Pk so sorry you are upset Hun. Did your opks do this last month? Like poppy said u may have got the surge but didn't ovulate so maybe your body is trying to O again?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Damita

Sorry you are having such a hard time PK :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

coral11680 said:


> Pk so sorry you are upset Hun. Did your opks do this last month? Like poppy said u may have got the surge but didn't ovulate so maybe your body is trying to O again?:hugs::hugs:

i hope that's all it is, but this is the 3rd month i've used opk's. for last 2 months, it seemed "normal" to me. got my surge, 1 positive opk each time. then next day back to negative, and that's it. now all of a sudden 4 days of positives. i don't know what to think!! :wacko: :nope:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Go buy those shoes sweetie :hug:

i will if i can bring myself to. but what always happens to me next is i go out intending to buy something and then either can't find anything i like or just have no pleasure in it, so what's the point then. but i like to say i will just because that feels rebellious??? :dohh: God i'm such a twit! :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Damita said:


> Sorry you are having such a hard time PK :hugs:

thank you damita :hugs: i just wish this cycle was already over so i could move on and have a fresh start.


----------



## coral11680

Well if your previous cycles opks have been normal I'm sure it's not pcos then Hun. Like poppy said maybe 2 eggs!


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you are having such a hard time PK :hugs:
> 
> thank you damita :hugs: i just wish this cycle was already over so i could move on and have a fresh start.Click to expand...

I felt like that last month with really late ovulation and FF changing it's mind half way through TWW so we totally missed the boat..:wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

coral11680 said:


> Well if your previous cycles opks have been normal I'm sure it's not pcos then Hun. Like poppy said maybe 2 eggs!

thanks hun :hugs: that is a nice thought. :flower:


----------



## poppy666

PK Just been going around the forum and i honestly dont think its that uncommon to have positives for days on OPKs https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/426849-4-days-very-strong-positive-opks.html


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

So sorry gals, but need a rant......feel free to just skim over this post lol

I stopped working in May after a rotton relapse of my M.E, was so unwell I couldn't even walk to the bath room unassisted. Got loads better, but still far from right. My childminder has continued to have the children, as I needed to keep the place open for my return to work. Over time its got harder and harder to find the cash, and I haven't needed the childcare, but have continued to pay her nearly £200 a week out of my own cash. Anyhow, my doc has advised I do not return to work till next year at the earliest, and even later now in light of the pregnancy. So we decided to tell the childminder, and pay her for another month so she can find new kids. 

She was fuming with DH, even though he told her I was pregnant. She said "I always knew she wouldn't bother going back to work" and stomped off.

And thats the thanks I get for paying her for almost 6 months of childcare I didn't even need out of compassion and friendship.....thats about £4800.

I'm fuming.......


----------



## coral11680

Oh tink I bet you are! I bet you wish u hadn't done it now:growlmad:

Some people are so selfish!!!


----------



## coral11680

Oh tink I meant to ask you, where did you deliver your children? Which hospital? Just asking as my other two children were born in the states. Are you planning to go to the same hospital? I have heard bad things about basildon hospital and quite good things about darent valley hospital in dartford?


----------



## China girl

The nerve of some people!!!!
Tink, if she wanted to act like that I wouldn't even bother giving her a one
month notice...Want me to kick her but for you??? :hugs:


Pk, maybe you instead of going shopping, treat yourself to a nice long spa day. The time away from DH may due you too some good. Praying everything works out for you:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

thanks guys....phew.....calming down a little.....

Coral, theres really not much to choose from lol I could tell you rotten things about all 3! I think I've decided on Basildon, I have quick labours once they actually get going, and if thats on a Friday evening I wont have a chance in hell of getting over the bridge in time :rofl: Queens and Basildon are pretty much of a muchness. Basildon has improved their facilities, and now have a midwife led unit where you deliver in a homely atmosphere and stay there the whole time unless you need emergency care should complications arise. So think on that basis, I'm going to Basildon. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Darent vally have electronic notes......they are prone to loosing them....but nice hospital and some nice staff. Queens are disorganised and under staffed. Basildon always had a bad name, and I find that comforting as they have had to take action to bring up the profile of the hospital.

I'll still moan about everything, cause I know what care should be like, and when it falls short lol x


----------



## coral11680

Thanks tink, I'm still undecided but was thinking the same thing about traffic over the bridge! :rofl: that would be a nightmare at rush hour! Did u have your other children at Basildon and was there problems?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I had all mine at Harold Wood hospital, 15 mins drive with no traffic. Silly place shut down lol Worked at queens, felt unable to offer decent care cause we were so over worked. If you do decide on basildon, theres a leaflet in the doctors, you now ring them direct and leave your name for a midwife to call back and book you in x


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all:wave: we are just back from the local bonfire and fireworks display, chloe had a great time connor however loved the bonfire but hid from the fireworks, he never cried though, my big brave boy!!!
@phobe....id stay put at your mums! sil sound like a lazy mare! get her kicked out so you can have your lounge and your sanity back!!! :hugs:
@pk...sound like your having a hard time too hunni, hope those opk go negative soon!! :hugs:
@poppy...you still surging then..? hope it passes soon and you pop out a good egg! or 2! :haha:
@coral....i spoke with OH about that "lump" and told him it could be with af/bfp gearing up, he said to check it once we got af/bfp...if it was still bothering me then he would come to docs with me, bless. but thanx for the nice post :hug:
@china..:haha: turkey bump! lol
hows everyone else tonight?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Grrr still fuming, DH and her are having a heated text exchange. She thinks she's totally in the right to act how she is, and asking why I'm so upset? "is it because ive told you i need 4 weeks notice?" - Childminder in sarky tone ......... reality, no its cause I have bent over backwards for you and care about letting you down and now your throwing it back in my face. Silly cow. Coral, meet you in Aveley villiage......bring a blunt heavy object :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

Hey its my poas matey :haha: aww bless little Connor sure in another year he'll love the fireworks, i didnt go anywhere Korben too young to notice, plus spent a fortune at Toys R us yesterday pfft kids toys are expensive nowadays.

Just poas waiting the 10 minutes for result tick tock :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwwwwwww tink! just read about the bitch of a childminder...:gun: i bet your glad you decided to give her her notice now?!
poppy have you just poas?? wow i love it!! post pics!!!! xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah MC, should have done it sooner the cow. :happydance: 4 Poppys OPK whats the verdict Pops? x


----------



## poppy666

My dh thinks im addicted to poas now thats all i talk about he says :haha:

Here's tonights 

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image030.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi all!
@Pheobe sorry to hear ur having a hard time, hope things get better soon.
@Tink also sorry to hear about ur childminder, how ungrateful of her.

As for me im on cd 16 n still no LH surge :( starting to get worried now as the last 2 cycles of mine i was pretty sure i ovulated on cd 17 so surely i should get my surge on cd 16 if this is the case??? Pretty sure i couldn't have missed it as i've poas since cd9. Got creamy CM at the mo (TMI) where is the emcm lol The only thing i can think of is the clearblue digi opk is 40miu whereas the ic's i used before were 20miu *clutching at straws * 
PK n Poppy can i have some of ur surge. . . pleeeesssseeee!!! Lol Im just kidding seriously PK n Poppy i wish u the best of luck!
x


----------



## Jenny Penn

I think it's getting lighter Poppy, gl x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> My dh thinks im addicted to poas now thats all i talk about he says :haha:
> 
> Here's tonights
> 
> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image030.jpg[/IMG]

id say your surge is fading now...get busy!!!! :sex: i might go poas just to keep me going through the night! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

oh noooooooooooooo i really have an urge now!!!!.......must not poas...must not poas:rofl::haha:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: Yeah MC go go goooooooooooooooooo we want piccys even if nothing on it :haha:

OH already asking if we going bed early i said NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :dohh:

Will do another when i get home from Durham tomorrow teatime arghhh 2hrs drive there and back x


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Grrr still fuming, DH and her are having a heated text exchange. She thinks she's totally in the right to act how she is, and asking why I'm so upset? "is it because ive told you i need 4 weeks notice?" - Childminder in sarky tone ......... reality, no its cause I have bent over backwards for you and care about letting you down and now your throwing it back in my face. Silly cow. Coral, meet you in Aveley villiage......bring a blunt heavy object :rofl: x

:rofl: I'm there I'll be wearing a halloween mask!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:argh: scary coral...ill meet you there! ill be the one with the hockey mask and stick!!! :haha: 
ok poppy poas OPK...back in 2...:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll be in a balaclava holding a rocket....well it is the season......i have just the place 4 it :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Poppy, its fading lol you can calm down soon. But for now.......well you know what to do ;) x


----------



## mothercabbage

its a - there is no 2nd line so far....ill give it until the 8 min mark then ill take a pic....oh poppy what did you make me do pmpl xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC what one did you use ya little minx...mind you, I must say its cheered me up :) x


----------



## mothercabbage

here it is :rofl::haha: 
is there any point using a hpt tomorrow if this is the results i get with opk?????
 



Attached Files:







P061110_22.050001.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> MC what one did you use ya little minx...mind you, I must say its cheered me up :) x

thats good tink!glad i could help! :haha: its just a left over opk....no 2nd line at all pmpl, pee was light yellow though....1 opk left....


----------



## poppy666

Dont blame me MC i was just your excuse to go poas lmao..... Tink yep i bet my chart in next few days say i OV'd today, my cervix dont know where to position itself today was that high this morning couldnt reach it now its low lol x

Your childminder should be greatful you gone out your way and paid her this long when you dont need her, maybe she just stressing cos its close to xmas and not sure if she can find another family as quick? either way yep she selfish and ungreatful cow x


----------



## mothercabbage

yea. what she said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:rofl::haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> here it is :rofl::haha:
> is there any point using a hpt tomorrow if this is the results i get with opk?????

HPT in the morning and your last OPK in the evening :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

a cheapie 25mui or a superdrug 10mui?? you say it poppy ...ill do it pmpl


----------



## poppy666

PMSL 10miu get pissing girly i'll check back when im home :haha: then i'll have to poas cos i'll have missed my afternoon one ( just to make sure its faded and all that) :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

it will be faded! will drag out the superdrug in the morning then poppy...im going to bed :sleep: hope conz sleeps good tonight im fooked....and get ur ass off here n go get the goods!!!!!! :sex: night all :wave: 
:hugs: n :dust to all xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I know it will fade sshhhhhhhhhhhh im using that excuse to poas :haha: ok sweetie im off soon too up at 6ish, cya later tomorrow evening xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nighty nighty girlies! See you tomorrow x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all I stupiedly tested last night lol and of course a BFN AF is due tomorrow so prob wait and see. So hoping it won't come :-(


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

To pk- Sorry that you're feeling down now. This could just be an off cycle or maybe your body is trying to o and just having a little trouble I'm sure that the opk will fade soon. Try to do something nice for yourself take a nice hot bath and try not to stress too much sometimes that can delay o

Pheobe- sorry about sil how ungrateful of her. The least that somebody can do if they are staying with u is help with housework especially when they are paying for nothing. Hope that situation gets better oh really needs to tell her to go. Glad baby ding dong is doing well and you aren't having any ms yet.

Tink- that's unfortunate your childcare giver is behaving that way. She ought to be grateful that u kept her on for so long when u really didn't need her. 

Poppy- another pos opk maybe u r popping out two eggies. Wouldn't that be neat to have twin ding dong babies

MC- have fun poas you r too funny with the tests. keep then coming and I'll be looking forward to seeing two lines soon

To all the other ladies dm, china, lew , hopes, lady, caz and anybody else I missed hello and babydust.


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I'll be in a balaclava holding a rocket....well it is the season......i have just the place 4 it :rofl:

:rofl: teach her to mess with the ding dongs!:haha:

Cab, what happened to waiting til mon to do a hpt?:haha: how many tests do u have again?

Night girlies x


----------



## eesoja81

Hi, ladies!!! Just had a sec to pop on and say hi-LOOOOONG day at work today, and another one tomorrow-it's officially the holidays in the retail world! 

Phoebe-YOU DON'T NEED THAT STRESS! You're the woman of that house-remember that:kiss:

TINK-YOU DON't NEED THAT STRESS EITHER! Forget that lady!!:hugs:

Mothercabbage-can't wait to start seeing two lines :winkwink:

PK-chin up-my thoughts are with you, hun :hugs:

Everyone else-hello and hope you're well :flower: 

I've truly missed you ladies the past couple of days while I've been so busy-will hopefully get to chat with some of you on Monday, so have a wonderful Sunday and, as always, LOVE and:dust:


----------



## eesoja81

Sorry, Poppy-so glad to see you're finally getting somewhere with your opk's!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

Ccccccccccccccooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeee

phoebe-tell her to fuck off scrounging skank
tink-tell her to fuck off as well you want some money back

hellllo to all the other dirty shaggers xxxxxxx

ps wtf ive got yellow cm x


----------



## Hopes314

Seem to keep missing you guys, I get on too late for you all with the time difference I think. I am having the most massive period this month. Sorry if TMI. The first day it came, I cried probably more than 15 times that day, over NOTHING. And I'm having like massive flow. I had to break out the "Super" tampons this month. And there is actually like.. chunks of tissue? Like not "clot" looking things, i mean its clear that these are freaking chunks of tissue. And had lovely cramping cd1 and 2 of course. 

SO my question to all of you issss... Is my period so massive this month because I just had a 35 day cycle? (also noted.. previous cycle was only 24 days and ended in a VERY light period, hardly noticeable) Tried looking it up but found nothing.
Guess it doesn't REALLY matter, I was just curious why I am being destroyed this month.

Hopefully I'll catch some of you tomorrowww if I can manage to get on before like midnight lol.


----------



## Damita

morning ladies, whos testing today? I get POAS for my persona :dance:


----------



## mothercabbage

i cant find my sd card reader:growlmad:...anywhere!!!..i fecking had it last night!..... test was bfn...but i cant post pic until i find the damn sd reader!!!!...today has not started well..OH says he's having a night out tonight with the boys, one of his mates is leaving for australia next week and he's having a leaving do, he wants me to buy him a new top!! ha!:finger: i dont think so...not when i go to my mates for a few hours and i get txt saying "are you coming home tonight??"..i wouldnt mind but, the otherday i was told it was a few beers, not a fecking night out! we cant afford NO fecking night out! ah well.TWAT! had a row b4 he went to work and now my fecking test comes back bfn, its no shock as im only 9dpo,but still pissed me off, af not due while the 15th but i O early this cycle..im gonna go hunt the fecking sd reader.:wave:
sorry for the rant!:dohh:


----------



## coral11680

cab, sorry hun:hugs: yes too early to show bfp especially on a 25miu test.

I get what you mean about OH. Mines the same, when I want to go out I hear all the reasons why I shouldn't and when r u coming home and the text's etc:finger: Silly sods.

Are you testing tomorrow or gonna try to wait a couple of days?


----------



## mothercabbage

deffo waiting a few days as it was a superdrug 10mui test!!! not a hint of pink on it, still cant find the sd card reader. i feel really angry today :growlmad: boobs are sore i just think af is coming! i blame OH for my foul mood today. im glad the twat is going out tonight!! he'll walk in from work at 620pm get his bath and be out the door for 7pm with a bit of luck.Im still ranting arent i........how are you today coral?? and morning damita:wave:


----------



## coral11680

yeah maybe him going out is a blessing then no arguments!:thumbup:

I'm alright ta luv:hugs: Kids are driving me nuts but thats nothing new:wacko:

yeah try to wait a few days and do a cheapie. Do you have some? Let caz send u hers to feed your addiction:haha: :rofl: I might go poas in a bit just for fun an opk of course :haha:

no symptons for me but only 5dpo so early anyway.

ok this may be TMI but last night me and dh were :sex: I went to the loo after as not worried about :spermy: falling out as i O'ed already i think. Well when I wiped there was huge glob of really stretchy mucus. I though sprem was not stretchy so it confused me:shrug: Especially as i never noticed ewcm when i O'ed:shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

when we were not TTC i used to go "clean up" after :sex: and i was the same...i think its just sex juices :haha: when did your opk go back to neg??


----------



## mothercabbage

meant to say i have one 25mui cheapie and 1 12.5mui predictor...cant wait to poas and get them outta the house. i will never learn!! should never have bought them in ready! they drive me fecking nuts! get caz to send them to you! im not testing until wednesday/thursday now...i bet af will come b4 that though, just got a feeling....


----------



## phoebe

:hi::hi: morning all xx
i hope that things work out well for u both mc and coral xxx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx phoebe, hows things today? did you manage to talk to DH about the "lodger" xx


----------



## coral11680

oh no cabs:hugs: dont get discouraged hun, you dont know exactly when you O'ed hun you might only be 7 or 8dpo. Good idea not to test until Wed though.:thumbup:
Thanks pheebs, hows u?


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> when we were not TTC i used to go "clean up" after :sex: and i was the same...i think its just sex juices :haha: when did your opk go back to neg??

I never got a proper pos remember, but i got a nearly pos and my temps went up cd15


----------



## mothercabbage

wednesday ill be 12 dpo, i think. ive just been reading some stuff from the web and i may not have implanted yet so deffo leaving it. still think af is coming but time wil tell. going to go get some house work done try to get my mind off some stuff, be back later :kiss: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> when we were not TTC i used to go "clean up" after :sex: and i was the same...i think its just sex juices :haha: when did your opk go back to neg??
> 
> I never got a proper pos remember, but i got a nearly pos and my temps went up cd15Click to expand...

oh yea i remember now, what time will you poas opk?


----------



## phoebe

hiya hun, things are much better today thanks. oh came back fron his sulk and saw that i had packed a bag to go, he got all upset and begged me to stay, so i really put my foot down and said that enough was enough and that it was killing me that he wasnt dealing with things. so he finally spoke to her last nite and she will be moving out next weekend!!!!:happydance::happydance: so i am well happy. it will be fab to have my whole home again wahoo!!!!:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: great news pheebs!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## coral11680

not sure prob about 1 or so, ok catch up with you later hun:kiss:


----------



## coral11680

phoebe said:


> hiya hun, things are much better today thanks. oh came back fron his sulk and saw that i had packed a bag to go, he got all upset and begged me to stay, so i really put my foot down and said that enough was enough and that it was killing me that he wasnt dealing with things. so he finally spoke to her last nite and she will be moving out next weekend!!!!:happydance::happydance: so i am well happy. it will be fab to have my whole home again wahoo!!!!:hugs:

Great news pheebs:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Damita

phoebe said:


> hiya hun, things are much better today thanks. oh came back fron his sulk and saw that i had packed a bag to go, he got all upset and begged me to stay, so i really put my foot down and said that enough was enough and that it was killing me that he wasnt dealing with things. so he finally spoke to her last nite and she will be moving out next weekend!!!!:happydance::happydance: so i am well happy. it will be fab to have my whole home again wahoo!!!!:hugs:

:happydance: yay!


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all great news Phoebe house to your selfs again, don't worry MC my oh is exactly the same but I do say no sometimes when he rings/texts to see if he can go out (he always askes me lol really funny when he does in front of mates lol) 

Well I am out this month yet again :-( AF started this morning bloody witch I think more stressed and up set though cos of SIL been pg (They haven't told me yet even though I know!!)


----------



## mothercabbage

ok now i feel better, poas...all of them!! with 2mu...opk nearly +, cheapie 25mui bfn...predictor 12.5mui is bfn too, so now they are all gone!! and i feel like a weight is off my shoulders no more poas for me im waiting until af due date, 15th nov and thats if af dont show,which it prob will.


----------



## coral11680

sorry af got you sleeping, dont worry your time will come hopefully this next cycle!:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> ok now i feel better, poas...all of them!! with 2mu...opk nearly +, cheapie 25mui bfn...predictor 12.5mui is bfn too, so now they are all gone!! and i feel like a weight is off my shoulders no more poas for me im waiting until af due date, 15th nov and thats if af dont show,which it prob will.

oh wow cabs very proud of you:hugs: wheres the pics?


----------



## mothercabbage

sleeping bubs said:


> hey all great news Phoebe house to your selfs again, don't worry MC my oh is exactly the same but I do say no sometimes when he rings/texts to see if he can go out (he always askes me lol really funny when he does in front of mates lol)
> 
> Well I am out this month yet again :-( AF started this morning bloody witch I think more stressed and up set though cos of SIL been pg (They haven't told me yet even though I know!!)

:hug: sorry af got you xx


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok now i feel better, poas...all of them!! with 2mu...opk nearly +, cheapie 25mui bfn...predictor 12.5mui is bfn too, so now they are all gone!! and i feel like a weight is off my shoulders no more poas for me im waiting until af due date, 15th nov and thats if af dont show,which it prob will.
> 
> oh wow cabs very proud of you:hugs: wheres the pics?Click to expand...

stuck on my phone! that card reader has disappeared..i will find it and post poas pics asap. x


----------



## phoebe

sorry af got u sleeping hun :hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## pk2of8

good morning ding dongers :hi: how's you all this morning? i'm doing so-so. they need more options in the mood/feelings list. as a therapist, i'm telling you there aren't enough :winkwink: well, i'm just sort of resigned now. i'm not feeling very good this morning physically. just kind of blah, nothing in particular. my opk last night was still positive. i'm resigned to just waiting this out now. nothing else i can do. although ff has not given me crosshairs on my chart, i do believe (i really hope) i ovulated when i got the first pos opk. because my temps have shifted higher. if they stay higher, i may override ff and put the ov date as my cd 16. last night i went and bought a different brand opk (the same ones i used last 2 months) to see if it would be different and it was also positive, so i guess it's accurate. i'll post piccy in a bit. thank you again girlies for all your support through this! :hugs: it's been really rough...maybe sometimes it's better not knowing :shrug: 

poppy, thanks for the link to that other thread hun...that was interesting info and makes me get my hopes up, but i'm also very skeptical. guess we'll see. 

tink, what nerve that woman has saying things like that to you and dh!! i'd cut her off w/o notice if she continued. it's none of her business and certainly not her right to comment on your condition or anything else! a whole month notice is more than she deserves!! :kiss:

MC...glad you feel better about using up all the tests sweetie, but like you said, you may not have implanted yet, so no worries there. just a few more days waiting and you'll know for sure! :hugs: and i'm sorry for your dh being a twat too. :wacko: i'm serious...men. pfft. ...:dohh:

pheebs, glad dh came to his senses for ya hun! :kiss:

sleeping, sorry the :witch: got ya hunni. my baby sis is pregnant again w/o even trying or not meaning to. very hard to accept. she's not ugly about it...makes me envious though when i don't want to be. :hug: we'll all get ours soon!!! :dust:

Hopes, i would say the heavy period can deffo be related to the length of ur cycle hun...more time for the uterine lining to build up and get thicker i think??? i could be wrong. i hope it ends soon for you sweetie. i can totally relate to the cramps...mine are always freakin' hellish the first 2 days. just rest up and take it slow...oh here's a thought for ya though... orgasms can help ease up the cramping :winkwink: and the instead cups are GREAT for af. :thumbup: then you can :sex: and not have a mess :haha:

Jenny, i hope you get your surge soon hun...i'd GLADLY give you mine... :dohh: :hugs:

Poppy, i think your surge is on the way back down! :happydance: i hope you got it this time sweetie! :kiss:

amy, sometimes i have yellowy cm-- creamy like-- after ov. if it doesn't smell funky then it's ok. :flower:

eesoja, have missed ya too sweetie! Christmas is bearing down fast! :dohh: i hope you have a good day at work today and get to relax some tomorrow! :hugs:

coral, damita, MommyV, and anybody i've missed.... massive :hug: and love to all of you!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

listen to me..."as a therapist..." i'm fecking nuts myself i think!!! :rofl:

ok, here's the pic...both from last night. one on top is the one i've been using last several days. one on the bottom is the brand i used last month. seems a little harder to tell the one on the bottom is positive, since i just took the pic and it's been sitting all night, but last night, it was clearly positive.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00115-20101107-0820-opkcd19-930p.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## coral11680

Hi PK,

:hugs: hun. hope your surge disappears soon, its all so confusing this opk'ing and temping, like you said sometimes we may be better not knowing!


----------



## mothercabbage

both look + to me. and thanx for the kind words, its amazing how i dont feel pressure to poas now as i dont have any!!:haha: if no sign of af by sunday ill get some that afternoon and test monday morning...:hugs: pk xxxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> hiya hun, things are much better today thanks. oh came back fron his sulk and saw that i had packed a bag to go, he got all upset and begged me to stay, so i really put my foot down and said that enough was enough and that it was killing me that he wasnt dealing with things. so he finally spoke to her last nite and she will be moving out next weekend!!!!:happydance::happydance: so i am well happy. it will be fab to have my whole home again wahoo!!!!:hugs:

Woohoo....congrats Phoebe!!!....Now make OH spoil you for the rest of the day!!:hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

right guys its timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee for me to disappear for a bit xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

yeah, girls i'm just waiting for it to go away at this point... clearly nothing i can do about it, and it's silly of me to stress myself out so much when it's totally out of my control. so, i'll just wait and see what keeps happening, and of course i'll post piccies (just for you MC :winkwink:). otherwise, i think i've decided next month, that i'm going to do the soy. i wanted to start it on cd2, BUT i saw last night at the drugstore that first response has a (new?) test that checks for FSH and you have to do that on cd3. so i'm going to do that and then start the soy on cd3. that should give me a better indication of my ovulation/estrogen and what may or may not be going on with that i think. otherwise, i'm also considering just trying to find a new doctor here in my area and getting in for testing sooner rather than waiting til after Christmas with my old doctor. i'm sick of waiting, and having an "action plan" always makes me feel better. xxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

PK sounds like a plan hun. good luck xx:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

thank you coral sweetie! :hugs:

amy, fxxxxxx hun and we'll see you when you get back! :kiss:

i gotta run for a while girls....off to church, but i'll check back in later this afternoon. will post new opk piccies when it's time... :hug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxx


----------



## poppy666

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ladies ive missed the site n ive only been away for the day :haha:

PK I be joining you with the soy next month on cd3 nt cd2 like i did this cycle, sorry about the positives again today :hugs:

Pheobe well done for putting your foot down proud of ya :happydance:

MC get pissing cos im gonna go poas now ive gotta do it lmao

Tink tell me wtf is going on with my chart? but will say i had a rough night with lo last night in and out the bed to him, think i had 2hrs full sleep before taking my temp plus i did it at 6am oppose to 7am my usual time x

PISSED OFF if i havnt ov'd 4 days on the trot having sex :growlmad:

Here's todays OPK for what its worth pfft x

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image008-1.jpg[/IMG]

To all my other ding dongs hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i need to read back x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@ Pops, I dunno, lets see what your temps do tomorrow honey xI am fuming still, Childminder leaving nasty status's about me being self centred etc. I hate it when people do that? so i texted her to try and resolve it, and have resolved that she is a cow who obviously doesnt know me at all or want to know me so she can go take a flying leap......

rant over.

Got some tea on the go to calm me down. lol Would prefur a vodka lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and Pops, today could just be a freak temp, OR you may be O'ing today. By your chart you either O'd day before yesterday or today, and with OPK's like yours, I'm sure its in the bag :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wave: hey Caz!! how are you honey? Sorry self centred post :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> @ Pops, I dunno, lets see what your temps do tomorrow honey xI am fuming still, Childminder leaving nasty status's about me being self centred etc. I hate it when people do that? so i texted her to try and resolve it, and have resolved that she is a cow who obviously doesnt know me at all or want to know me so she can go take a flying leap......
> 
> rant over.
> 
> Got some tea on the go to calm me down. lol Would prefur a vodka lol x

Thanks Tink will see what they like tomorrow :hugs: I wouldnt pay the cow anymore cash plus id report her on facebook too whilst blocking her :growlmad:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Too late I've been deleted :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Well go into your 'block list' and type her name in and block her so she cant even see anything to do with your facebook x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Would prefur to not pay her, but its in a written contract. She could take legal action. She has kids and I would not do that to them with Christmas coming up. I'll do it for them.

I'll be on for cycle deciphering in the morning pops x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Well go into your 'block list' and type her name in and block her so she cant even see anything to do with your facebook x

Good idea, although have a mutual friend or two. Although one of the 'liked' her status about me.....trouble is i really like that one, she was really there for me when my mum died this year. Just shows ya how too faced people can be, and how they love a good slagging match to get involved in regarless of whos in the right. 

And breathe.......:dohh: this is not going the :baby: any good lol x


----------



## poppy666

Isnt it in her contract regarding confidentiality? slagging you off in public or even talking about personal information etc x


----------



## Hopes314

Poppy I think you still O'd cd16. It might take a little longer for fertilityfriend to detect it though. If you look in fertility friend's chart gallery, there are people who ovulate and then have a lower temp shortly after. Temp could be a one time weird measurement anyway! I wouldn't stress, just make sure your opks don't go back to positive!

Also, don't stress about having several days of + opks, directions for opks say to STOP testing after the first day of the +. They say that because if you keep doing them it just gets confusing. Some people's surge lasts several days and some last only a few hours, important thing is identifying beginning of surge, indicating O is imminent. You can still have the surge in your blood days later, but prob already O'd. Rule of thumb is that O occurs 12-36 hours after FIRST positive opk. (Although I always continue to pee on the opks after positives too :) )

Also, there are people who get several separate LH surges in one cycle, usually just randomly high levels of LH or "re-trying" to O, so wouldn't hurt to make sure you don't get a second surge!


----------



## poppy666

Im relaxed now lmao charting confuses me but i got you guys to calm me down :hugs: probz didnt help me being in and out of bed last night with lo :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies, 

Tink, what a cow that girl is, bet your glad to see the back of her now!

Pop I think you may of O'ed today also?


----------



## poppy666

Twice? :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes, I am lol Quiet tonight isn't it? Gonna have to go to bed, I'm shattered. Nighty night ding dongs x


----------



## mothercabbage

ive had a really bad day:growlmad:test=bfn. OH has been an ultimate twat! lost sd card reader! chloe had headlice so had to sit for ages with nit lotion and a nit comb for ages, and now connor has decided that sleep is for wimps...arghhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Yes, I am lol Quiet tonight isn't it? Gonna have to go to bed, I'm shattered. Nighty night ding dongs x

night tink, sleep well xxxxxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Night Tink :kiss:

Aww MC your having a shit day sweetie :hugs: dont be to worried about bfn your way early yet.... hope your days better tomoz xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hugs: MC, your soooooooo early testing, I almost missed my line at 9dpo, and I implanted early! x really am going bed now lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls, :kiss: im shattered too so hitting the hay, xx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah me too soon knacked n lo better fecking sleep tonight :growlmad: :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Ovulating twice:haha:

Cab aww tomorrow will be a better day hun:hugs: my Chloe had headline not too long ago what a pain in the ass it was spent what felt like hours going through all of her hair with the nit comb grrrr!

Hope baby Connor and baby korben sleep well tonight for you ladies!


----------



## pk2of8

good evening sweeties! sorry i missed most of you. here's my opk from this evening. did it a little early b/c i missed the afternoon one, but i'm finally NEGATIVE!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm just so glad that nightmare is over! i'll do one more just to be sure, but these are deffo on the way back down, THANK GOD!!!!!! :thumbup:

i think ff is going to give me an Ov date of several days later than when i think i ov'd (maybe cd16 is what i think) but we'll see. i've felt slightly nauseous all day, which i usually do when the progesterone has built up a bit in my system, so i've been glad of the signs. well i hope you get some good sleep tonight pop, MC, and tink. MC and Coral...i feel your pain about the head lice. that is the WORST. it's always a nightmarish experience for me, so any time the kids even hint about itching I get totally paranoid!! :argh: i hope you have a better day tomorrow MC and tink. 

hopes, hope you're doing ok sweetie...i've read the same thing about the opk's, but honestly i thought some of the info was contradictory, which contributed to my freaking out so much. i didn't know what to think! :dohh::wacko: 

anyway, if not tonight, then i'll talk to you girlies tomorrow! :hug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00117-20101107-1735-opkcd20-530p.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## poppy666

Wooohooooo PK welcome back into my world both negative OPKs today :wohoo::wohoo: now my cysitis has gone too so we dont wanna be getting anything else apart from our bfps :haha:

Just see what my temps say tomorrow but im greatful no more :sex: :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

my cystitis gone now too poppy!!!! :loopy::happydance::loopy: 

we keep this up, then we both better pinch each other's :bfp: too!!! :haha: oh man i was so messed up and worried by all of that! :dohh: so glad it appears to be ending! whew! 

i'm not confident we did enough :sex: or on the right days, but i'm just resigned to that now at this point too. nothing else i can do about it. I'm just waiting to see on my temps too. i wish ff would just put some crosshairs up for me, although i'm expecting them to be wrong. my only way to judge though will be when (if) i get af. my luteal phase is 13 days long, so if i get af early by ff, then i'll know it picked the wrong ov date. ehhh...guess we'll see. anyway, here's to hoping for the best!! :drunk:


----------



## poppy666

This is what im waiting for on ff, not that i understand ANYTHING on there i keep bugging Tink :haha: but if i OV'd today my af due 18th Nov that only gives me a luteal phase of 10 days which i believe isnt enough to substain pregnancy ( maybe im wrong :shrug:)

We stressed about our positive OPKs now im watching my flipping chart lol better come out with a BFP after all this, but yes we can share bfps im not arguing with that :haha: fx you ov'd near enough to when you dtd :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

that's exactly what i'm hoping for too poppy! deffo keeping fingers crossed!!! :haha: 

10 day luteal phase...hmmm...that might be right on the edge?? or maybe it's 12 days? :shrug: but i've read that the soy can help increase your luteal phase as well, so if that's the case for you, then likely taking the soy was a good idea for you hun :thumbup: :hugs::kiss:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

MC- sorry that you're not having a very good day. Sometimes on days like that the best thing to do is just go to sleep:sleep: and wake up to a new day. I hope that tomorrow is better for you. You still have a good chance of being pg 9dpo is pretty early to see a pos. I agree that it's better to just get the test out of the house and wait to see if af is late. Gl and I hope that af stays away for u.

Poppy- it looks like you probably o'd already. I guess we will see the next couple days of temps and that should tell the story a little better. It must be good to see the neg opk and get a break from all the bding

pk- I'm glad that your opk's are finally turning neg. Maybe u just had a long surge this month. I'm not too sure about the opk's when I used them I was just happy to see a pos I never had my surge last for very long and sometimes missed it. Hopefully you will get o confirmed soon although ff didn't give me the right o date last month so they don't always get it right. 

Hopes- I always think that a heavy af after a light cycle is a good thing I got pg with both my children 1or2 cycles after a very heavy af I think it cleans things out and can help prepare the body for pg. :thumbup:

Pheobe- So glad that sil is leaving you really didn't need that stress especially now when u r pg. Enjoy having your whole house to yourself. Hope everything is going well with the little one and you are taking good care of yourself.

SleepingBubs- Sorry about af :hugs:but at least you can join some of us other ladies starting a new cycle. Hopefully we will all get our bfp's this time


To all the other ding dongs- essoja, china, coral, caz, lew, Daisy, Tink :hi:hope that you are all doing well


----------



## poppy666

Morning ding dongs :flower:

WOW its quiet on here for a change didnt need to read back :haha: Temp went back up and all my ewcm has gone woohooo just sticky now ( TMI) cp disappeared back into hiding, so just wait for ff to kick in soon n tell me my OV day :happydance:

MC hope todays better for you :kiss:

PK hows your bodily functions today :haha:

MommyV yes im glad no more dtd lol hope your well sweetie xx


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls and good morning. i must admit now ive sent OH to bed the day has got better!! yes its only 825am but OH was a complete ass when he rolled in at 320am. first of all he banged and shouted to wake me to let him in as he never took his keys, then he came up to bed confessing his undying love, he woke connor up!:growlmad: i told him to feck offso he came downstairs,next thing i hears him shouting something about his mobile phone...i did warn him not to take it as he always looses it........so i came down to see what the shouting was about and guess what??! he'd lost his mobile..i rung it and some bloke answered, turns out he'd left it in the taxi,lucky twat eh! but just to get OH back for keeping me awake until 430am he will have to go an hr on a bus to york, where the taxi firm is to get his mobile back!! :haha: hope he feels rough as feck today..he deserves it!!!
anyways...i have af style cramps today, sore BB still so im thinking af is coming, im not counting myself out yet but i can just feel that she'll get me in a few days. 10dpo and not testing with any thing today hpt or opk....
@pk..... glad that opks have finally faded for you:happydance:
@poppy......... how was korben last night? xx :hugs:
@mommyv....yes im glad to have all the tests gone, i think i can feel af coming so testing seems pointless, but if i still had some i would probably be pee-ing right now on one, i just cant do with the bfn everyday, so im waiting....so patiently waiting..:haha:


----------



## coral11680

morning girls :hi:

PK I'm glad the opk's are negative again fingers crossed for your bfp!

Poppy you too glad they are neg, I think you may of O'ed yesterday by looking at your chart?:shrug:

Cab, I bet OH is feeling like shite today! :haha:

Not much to report from me my temp as been almost the same everyday which makes me wonder if my thermometer is playing up?:shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: coral...i hope so! [-o&lt; ............ he deserves it for being a d**k..:haha:


----------



## phoebe

:hi::hi:morning girls xx

sorry to hear ur oh was a bit of an eejit mc. hope u read him the riot act hun:yellowcard: so how are we all yoday?? blasted awful weather today where i am, not looking forward to seeing dr later, just wanna stay indoors and hibernate :awww::rofl: i hope u are all well lovelies xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi Pheebs :hi:

Weather bloody awlful here too, almost got blown away when I took the kids to school, thank god I drive, would hate to have been walking in it!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey ladies! How is everyone this morning? I hate it when they roll in like that MC, least he got his phone back, i dunno what are men like?! lol

Weather awful, I'm not going out in it. Good job I have more than enough to be getting on with indoors! x


----------



## phoebe

hi tink, i wish i could bloody stay indoors, but gotta see dr about my meds, as my gp isnt happy about me being on antidepressants and wants them lowered or stopped. bit unsure as last time i got pg she stopped everything and i was so violently ill withh it. fxd crossed they'll do it gradually this time xxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Finally back online had a flipping power cut once i posted on here :growlmad: MC men are total dicks mine dont even need to go out drinking to be one :haha: Korben was better than other night, he woke at midnight and 2am then i was up with him just after 7am so wasnt too bad thanks.

Sounds like you had a bad night tho :hugs: get yourself to bed early tonight get OH to sort Connor :kiss:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey all of team ding dong,
you're the most knowledgeable so thought id post a question if you dont mind?
Am just back from doc for second set of progesterone bloods. He has said i'll prob go on to clomid next but he wont give it to me. Have to wait on specialist referal for that and thats 3 months away! Has anyone else been able to get clomid from their GP?


----------



## phoebe

hi there trying xx
i was in a similar siyuation as u and my gp wouldnt give me clomid. and to the best of my knowledge i dont think any gp would as u need a lot of monitoring etc. dont quote me on that, i am just going on personal experience and from info that i have gathered. i was referred to fertility clinic last dec, but then fell pg last oct. which sadly ended in a mmc in jan this yr. but i have now fallen pg again and i am praying this lo sticks. so dont ever give up hope hun, the strangest things can happen. and in the meantime if u do have to wait until the clinic i hope it passes quickly for u and that u end up with a little baba of ur own in the not too distant future. good luck and hugs xxx:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Trying 2 cope said:


> Hey all of team ding dong,
> you're the most knowledgeable so thought id post a question if you dont mind?
> Am just back from doc for second set of progesterone bloods. He has said i'll prob go on to clomid next but he wont give it to me. Have to wait on specialist referal for that and thats 3 months away! Has anyone else been able to get clomid from their GP?

There is a few on the Soy Isoflanes thread that are waiting to go on Clomid, but whilst they wait they're trying Soy :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, what are you taking? I am taking amitriptyline and doc said its fine. In fact he has increased it. That was the opinion of a G.P and a specialist doctor. Hope you get on ok honey x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Phoebe, what are you taking? I am taking amitriptyline and doc said its fine. In fact he has increased it. That was the opinion of a G.P and a specialist doctor. Hope you get on ok honey x

hey tink x just had a result lol, i dont have to go out in this shitty weather now as the specialist has rung in sick. i am on venlafaxine. was on 225mg per day but my gp has cut it to 150mg. got another app for tom morning now. i expect that he wont want to cut me off as i do suffer from recurrent chronic depression, although i have been fine for ages now. but i do know that there isnt a lot of info about venlafaxine and pregnancy xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

hi all,:wave: well i had to get OH out of his pit so i could go shopping, no way was i dragging the kids out in this awful weather, chloe is off school with headache and sickness, poor thing looks green :sick:...OH still seems drunk so i had to be quick in town, he doesnt seem to be suffering YET!! FX though! :haha:
10dpo for me still not tested since bfn yesterday, OH said to test with another superdrug one 5 days b4 af, so that would be 10th...im not sure i want to to be honest,im ok with waiting for af to be a no show/or show..BB still tender CM is gone CP is high firm and quite closed. feel dizzy and sick though...wonder if thats hormones b4 af..?dont even know if you get a hormone surge b4af?
:hug: and:dust: to all xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Found some info here pheobe not sure if you read it or not, i was bored so went looking lol x

https://www.otispregnancy.org/files/venlafaxine.pdf


----------



## coral11680

cabs test with me on the 12th?:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Found some info here pheobe not sure if you read it or not, i was bored so went looking lol x
> 
> https://www.otispregnancy.org/files/venlafaxine.pdf

thanks poppy that was really good of u and a very interesting read. tyvm:hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> cabs test with me on the 12th?:happydance::thumbup:

3 days b4 af due? think that sounds ok..thats if af dont show what tests are you using?? x


----------



## Trying 2 cope

phoeba and poppy, thanks so much. I dont know anything about soy, will research. Goodluck everyone. XXXX


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hi trying to cope, sorry didn't get a chance. Although didn't have much knowledge on Clomid to offer, just wanted to say :hugs: and hope it all works out for you x


----------



## China girl

:hi:

morning ladies...


----------



## phoebe

hey tink, poppy found this site about venlafaxine and pg. what are ur views on the drug?? x


----------



## poppy666

Trying 2 cope said:


> phoeba and poppy, thanks so much. I dont know anything about soy, will research. Goodluck everyone. XXXX

Here's the threads sweetie x

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/387010-soy-isoflavones-poll.html


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, chart looking good! horray! FF for that!!! lol 

MC sorry to hear Chloe is sick, poor little lamb, theres so much going around. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, my view is that depression and anxiety can pose the same sort of risk on a pregnancy as taking such medication. I think the best way to go is a long chat with a decent doctor, and possibly changing them to something else rather than dropping them completely. You will hear good and bad about them goggling it. Also don't under estimate the knowledge of a pharmacist, have a chat with a good one, they are usually very up to date with research. Like I said, I take amitriptyline, which has been around for donkeys years. Yes there are some things that come up on google that could scare the living daylights out of you, but it is the anti-depression of choice by doctors to prescribe to pregnant women. :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> :hi:
> 
> morning ladies...

hi china xxxx:hi::hi:

how are u hun?? xxx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Pops, chart looking good! horray! FF for that!!! lol
> 
> MC sorry to hear Chloe is sick, poor little lamb, theres so much going around. x

:rofl: should tell me tomoz which day i ov'd hopefully then i'll know what DPO i am & into the 2ww x


----------



## pk2of8

Good morning luvvies! :hi:

hope everyone is well today. freakin' COLD here today! :cold: 40 degrees (f) here this morning!!! bbbrrr and i have to go run. :dohh: eh well. MC, sorry about dh being such a d**k. i'll say it again. men. pfft. :wacko:

i'll do one more opk test this afternoon to make sure levels are still going down and hopefully that will be the end of it for me. 

pheebs, glad you're doing better sweetie! poppy, coral, china, tink and everyone :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

thanks tink ur a star xxxx
i'm seeing specialist tom at 10am now and will have a good chat with him hun. he has always been very honest with me through my time seeing him xx


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> :hi:
> 
> morning ladies...

Hey china girl how you doing today? xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey china! :wave:

Phoebe, thats good. Hope you get it all sorted! :hugs:

Pops, might take a couple of days temps to confirm you O, but think you can safely say your in the TWW and can REEEELLLLLLLLAX or try too. Until the symptom spotting starts lol x


----------



## coral11680

cabs I'm just going to use IC until I see a faint line hun, dont want to wastes my frer:haha:

hope Chloe feels better soon:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

just realized how many tests I bloody have:haha: 6 IC 10miu tests, 5 or 6 IC 20miu tests, 2 frer and 2 cb digis:haha: :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

well ff still not giving me crosshairs. i think it's wrong. i suppose it's possible i didn't ovulate til yesterday, but i don't think so. :wacko: i think that's what ff is going to end up saying even tho, to me, it looks like i've had a thermal shift. tink, coral, poppy, others??? what do you think??


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey china! :wave:
> 
> Phoebe, thats good. Hope you get it all sorted! :hugs:
> 
> Pops, might take a couple of days temps to confirm you O, but think you can safely say your in the TWW and can REEEELLLLLLLLAX or try too. Until the symptom spotting starts lol x

Hermmmmm im not symptom spotting this cycle :blush: but am gonna use OPKs just for the fun from 6/7dpo :haha:


----------



## coral11680

pk2of8 said:


> well ff still not giving me crosshairs. i think it's wrong. i suppose it's possible i didn't ovulate til yesterday, but i don't think so. :wacko: i think that's what ff is going to end up saying even tho, to me, it looks like i've had a thermal shift. tink, coral, poppy, others??? what do you think??

PK my guess would be cd17 hun


----------



## China girl

I'm so blessed ladies!!!

I have a ton of homework I need to do. Should have done it this weekend,
but didn't feel like it!!...LOL

Phoebe, don't be stressing your self out hun. Listen to Tink and have a talk with your doctor. You will be fine:flower:

Coral & MC :dust:

Poppy & Pk looks like we are in the early stages of the 2ww...Gobble Gobble:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Gobble Gobble :rofl: woohooo thats 3 of us at the moment :happydance:


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> just realized how many tests I bloody have:haha: 6 IC 10miu tests, 5 or 6 IC 20miu tests, 2 frer and 2 cb digis:haha: :rofl:

Watch out...Coral is armed and dangerous!!!:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

a turkey bump would make thanksgiving super fantastic!!!! :happydance: 

coral, yeah i'm thinking somewhere in there as well. obviously ff doesn't think so. just wish it would make it 'official' ya know? but that makes me anywhere from 1dpo to 5dpo. :dohh: so i have either 12 more days to go (based on 13 day luteal phase) or 8 more days. ugh. that's a big difference. :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

PK I dont even know what Crosshairs is :shrug:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> a turkey bump would make thanksgiving super fantastic!!!! :happydance:
> 
> coral, yeah i'm thinking somewhere in there as well. obviously ff doesn't think so. just wish it would make it 'official' ya know? but that makes me anywhere from 1dpo to 5dpo. :dohh: so i have either 12 more days to go (based on 13 day luteal phase) or 8 more days. ugh. that's a big difference. :wacko:

That's what I'm shooting for is a little Gobble Gobble:flower:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:
 

> a turkey bump would make thanksgiving super fantastic!!!! :happydance:
> 
> coral, yeah i'm thinking somewhere in there as well. obviously ff doesn't think so. just wish it would make it 'official' ya know? but that makes me anywhere from 1dpo to 5dpo. :dohh: so i have either 12 more days to go (based on 13 day luteal phase) or 8 more days. ugh. that's a big difference. :wacko:

How long do have to wait Pk for FF to tell you??


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> This is what im waiting for on ff, not that i understand ANYTHING on there i keep bugging Tink :haha: but if i OV'd today my af due 18th Nov that only gives me a luteal phase of 10 days which i believe isnt enough to substain pregnancy ( maybe im wrong :shrug:)
> 
> We stressed about our positive OPKs now im watching my flipping chart lol better come out with a BFP after all this, but yes we can share bfps im not arguing with that :haha: fx you ov'd near enough to when you dtd :hugs:

Hey! Just a note...when I was Oing pretty late (CD19-21) I still had the 14 day luteal phase. So the day of my period was just extended. Hope this helps :flower:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks eesoja81, im learning something new everyday... my usual cycle is 28 days so the times ive had a 30 day cycle like last one ive obviously ov'd late like this one 'lovely' :haha:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> Thanks eesoja81, im learning something new everyday... my usual cycle is 28 days so the times ive had a 30 day cycle like last one ive obviously ov'd late like this one 'lovely' :haha:

Sorry, poppy :growlmad: It took me a few cycles to figure that one out-I thought I was preg. like 3 times b/c I thought AF was late, when I had just O'd late!


----------



## poppy666

Would explain why i've been having :sex: either too early/too late, OPKs are great for warning you & even if you got that spot on ive read it can take up to 6mths for a healthy couple to concieve :thumbup:


----------



## eesoja81

Hellooooo, ladies!!! Glad to be back on today, as I've had a hellacious couple of days between work and DH. 

PK-seems like you pretty much have your O figured out, huh? You seem better:flower:

China-what's up? how cool would it be to have that little BFP secret at Thanksgiving dinner? :winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

China girl said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> just realized how many tests I bloody have:haha: 6 IC 10miu tests, 5 or 6 IC 20miu tests, 2 frer and 2 cb digis:haha: :rofl:
> 
> Watch out...Coral is armed and dangerous!!!:haha:Click to expand...

:haha::rofl: How r u China?


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> Would explain why i've been having :sex: either too early/too late, OPKs are great for warning you & even if you got that spot on ive read it can take up to 6mths for a healthy couple to concieve :thumbup:

Yeah, I have a love-hate relationship with that fact...they say that within a year of TTC, something like 80% will be preg. Well, now that we're like 6 months into it, I feel like any month could be the one, but my goodness, my odds should be pretty high by now, right?


----------



## coral11680

Hi Eesoja, how are you hun?:hugs: Sorry to hear work and DH being a pain!

Poppy, so if you O'ed yesterday you maye have a 30 days cycle this month with a luteal phase of 12 days which is good:thumbup:

PK well I guess you should assumt the later O dats so you dont drive yourself crazy testing too early:hugs:

What happened to TTC? Did she get a af in the end, sorry I cant remember?


----------



## eesoja81

mothercabbage-I feel for you, hun, in regards to DH. Mine gives me nights like that, too. It prob. made you the most upset that he woke up your child! Don't let him get you down, or yesterday's BFN, either. Like all the girls already said, still too early, my dear!:flower:


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, coral!!! Is your ticker right? If yes, I'm only 2 days behind you. Did you say you're testing the 12th? I'm going to TRY to hold out until Mon., 11/15, but we'll see how that goes!


----------



## coral11680

Eesoja, I am 6dpo according to FF so you are only one day behind me!:happydance: I am only going to test with IC until I see 2 lines!:happydance:


----------



## eesoja81

coral11680 said:


> Eesoja, I am 6dpo according to FF so you are only one day behind me!:happydance: I am only going to test with IC until I see 2 lines!:happydance:

Sounds like a good plan to me! I've got 2 Dollar General cheapies left, so I'll use those and then prob. get some more. Last month, when I went to the check-out line w/5, the woman was like "wow, are you trying to make sure???" WHATEVER! How is that possibly her business?


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Hi Eesoja, how are you hun?:hugs: Sorry to hear work and DH being a pain!
> 
> Poppy, so if you O'ed yesterday you maye have a 30 days cycle this month with a luteal phase of 12 days which is good:thumbup:
> 
> PK well I guess you should assumt the later O dats so you dont drive yourself crazy testing too early:hugs:
> 
> What happened to TTC? Did she get a af in the end, sorry I cant remember?

Coral be even better if i didnt need to go through this shite for another cycle :haha: but if i musy Soy it is again x


----------



## coral11680

Eesoja what a nosey cow!! not very professional of her! What will she say if you go buy more:haha:

Poppy, If I dont get my bfp this cycle I'm buggered until January coz working nights will mess my whole temping opking and :sex: so I hope I'm up the duff now!:haha: :rofl:


----------



## eesoja81

Phoebe-SOOO glad you have an end in sight w/your SIL! Great job putting your foot down!! You've got that Ding Dong spirit:thumbup:


----------



## eesoja81

coral11680 said:


> Eesoja what a nosey cow!! not very professional of her! What will she say if you go buy more:haha:
> 
> Poppy, If I dont get my bfp this cycle I'm buggered until January coz working nights will mess my whole temping opking and :sex: so I hope I'm up the duff now!:haha: :rofl:

I couldn't even believe it! Maybe I'll buy 10 next time!!!:haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

:hi: everybody!!!

Sorry not been been talkative on here the last few days... I've just been sorta lurking... :blush:

Poppy, PK... good to see that the egg finally arrived!!! I haven't had multiple days of OPK +ves but I can imagine that would be soooo confusing!!! 

Coral how's the 2WW treating ya? Looks like you have all your sticks in a row :D

Hey Tink... that was soo sad how the childcare person acted. Gosh I know the feeling... you go out of your way to be nice to be someone and they totally screw you over! And it's not in your nature to be nasty back to them!

Phoebe, glad to hear the SIL is moving out soon!! Are there women's shelters in your town that provide temporary shelter to women who need to be away from abusive boyfriends or husbands?

eesoja, MC... sorry the OHs have been acting up a bit... silly fellas!! 

Hopes, babydream, lew, China... how're you ladies?

What's the update from TTC? Did she test again? I was thinking about her... hope she's doing okay....

Hope everybody's doing well....


----------



## ladybeautiful

As for me, I'm going in for my 7DPO prog level check today. I had it done last month and results showed a level of 18 (that's normal, isn't it?), but I had been using over the counter progesterone cream that cycle during the LP so doc suggested I test again to see if I do well on my own without the supplementation.

I also had my annual check last Friday and told the doc we'd beeb 'trying' for a few months now and I am getting anxious now so what basic non-invasive tests can I get out of the way to make sure things are normal? So the prog test, FSH test on CD2 of next cycle (hoping that cycle doesn't start until say a year from now!!! :)), a transvaginal ultrasound, and an SA for the hubby.

Now the last one I'm not so sure about... I brought it up all sideways with DH but he doesn't seem keen on taking it (yet). So we'll see. The pelvic ultrasound the doc said will rule out structural abnormalities that could be coming in the way of reproduction. So on one hand I'm keen to do it and rest assured that my body is working fine, although I'm not sure I wanna be introduced to my uterus and ovaries just yet!!! I also sometimes have pain during BD so dunno if this procedure might throw some light on why.

Do you ladies think I'm doing too much too soon??? This is our 5th cycle but neither of us has had kids before so I just wanna make sure we get an early start in case it's gonna take us a very loong time :shrug: What do you think?


----------



## liz_legend

Can I be added to the list?


----------



## liz_legend

I usually have very long cycles (35-36 days) and I usually have my LH surge around 23 or 26 days. This month I had my LH surge on day 26 & 27 (this past Fri & Sat) and we DTD on Fri, Sat, Sun (yesterday) even though I got a Negative for the surge yesterday and was probably ovulating. Since I got a negative yesterday, should we DTD again today just in case?


----------



## eesoja81

Ok, girls, I'm off for a while. I've got some grocery shopping to do. I'll check back in later-have a great day!!!


----------



## poppy666

liz_legend said:


> I usually have very long cycles (35-36 days) and I usually have my LH surge around 23 or 26 days. This month I had my LH surge on day 26 & 27 (this past Fri & Sat) and we DTD on Fri, Sat, Sun (yesterday) even though I got a Negative for the surge yesterday and was probably ovulating. Since I got a negative yesterday, should we DTD again today just in case?

Snap got my LH surge on friday n saturday too and negative yesterday, i only dtd thur/fri/sat & sunday... hell im not doing anymore :haha: but totally up to you sweetie. 

Oh and welcome to the ding dongs :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

Okay :) we'll see if hubby is up to it again tonight. haha


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> As for me, I'm going in for my 7DPO prog level check today. I had it done last month and results showed a level of 18 (that's normal, isn't it?), but I had been using over the counter progesterone cream that cycle during the LP so doc suggested I test again to see if I do well on my own without the supplementation.
> 
> I also had my annual check last Friday and told the doc we'd beeb 'trying' for a few months now and I am getting anxious now so what basic non-invasive tests can I get out of the way to make sure things are normal? So the prog test, FSH test on CD2 of next cycle (hoping that cycle doesn't start until say a year from now!!! :)), a transvaginal ultrasound, and an SA for the hubby.
> 
> Now the last one I'm not so sure about... I brought it up all sideways with DH but he doesn't seem keen on taking it (yet). So we'll see. The pelvic ultrasound the doc said will rule out structural abnormalities that could be coming in the way of reproduction. So on one hand I'm keen to do it and rest assured that my body is working fine, although I'm not sure I wanna be introduced to my uterus and ovaries just yet!!! I also sometimes have pain during BD so dunno if this procedure might throw some light on why.
> 
> Do you ladies think I'm doing too much too soon??? This is our 5th cycle but neither of us has had kids before so I just wanna make sure we get an early start in case it's gonna take us a very loong time :shrug: What do you think?

I dont think your doing too much too soon, better to know if there is something wrong than to wait 12mths down the line to find something is & that its easy to correct dont you think?


----------



## coral11680

Hi Ladyb :hi:

glad to hear you havent left us:haha: I hope you get your bfp this cycle so you dont have to worry about any of the tests hun:hugs:

Liz, welcome to the ding dongs!


----------



## poppy666

:winkwink:


liz_legend said:


> Okay :) we'll see if hubby is up to it again tonight. haha

Go get him :haha: gl with catching that eggy


----------



## liz_legend

Hmm, I just realized that since my cycles are around 35-36 days and I just had my LH surge at day 26 (Fri-Sat), that supposedly I will only have 7 days in luteal phase if my cycle stays around 35 days long. Is that okay to have such a short luteal phase?


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja, glad to see you hun! seems like we're all having our fair share of "issues" with the dh's this cycle :wacko: i hope you can get some "you" time in real soon! 

poppy, the "crosshairs" are the red lines that go horizontal and vertical across your chart to show the day you ovulated and the temp your coverline is set at. the coverline is not "fixed" though, and is really more of a guideline to help you see more clearly that you have a biphasic pattern (meaning temps lower before Ov and higher after Ov) :hugs:

coral, yeah, i seriously doubt i'll do any early testing this time. I'm thinking ff will put my Ov date as yesterday, which would make my af due 11/21. UGH. MAJOR UGH. that's SO FAR away!!! :wacko: 

china, ff waits until you have 3 days of higher temps to confirm Ov b/c you have to have a sustained "thermal shift" up in your temps to prove that progesterone is built up in your system after Ov. I think i've already had that, but i think ff is all thrown off b/c of all those ridiculous positive opk's. i don't remember if i have my settings so you girls can see my last month's chart, but if u can still look at it, you'll see there's not a huge difference between my pre-O and post-O temps last month either. 

ladyb, i would go ahead with as many non-invasive tests as you can. i think there is power in knowledge, and like you said...if there is going to be any kind of problem, better to know about it early on. I would do the internal ultrasound. can't hurt anything. pain during sex could be related to your uterus laying the wrong way (some of the women in my family have that) or it could just be that he's penetrating too deep and bumping your cervix. :winkwink: you said you've been using progesterone cream?? what kind and where do you find it? my luteal phase is 13 days, which is "ok" i think, but my post O temps don't get very hight and i wonder if i need a little more progesterone. i'm going to do one of the at home fsh tests next cycle if no bfp this time.

liz, welcome to the group hun! glad to have you! i would say if your opk's went negative yesterday and you dtd that day, there's no need for again today. the egg only lives for about 12 hours before it starts to deteriorate. sounds like you got your bd'ing in on the right days! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

I thought this with ovulating later on the Soy but one of the ding dongs just said id have my usual 14 day LP just be a few days late for my next af ( THATS NOT GOING TO SHOW) lol.

Someone else will be online soon Liz to help you that have a longer cycle like yours x


----------



## liz_legend

okay...

My last cycle, my LP was 11 days but I was sick (and still am a little) this month with the flu (cough & fever) for a week and counting so I think it threw everything off maybe..

You guys are fantastic!


----------



## pk2of8

liz_legend said:


> Hmm, I just realized that since my cycles are around 35-36 days and I just had my LH surge at day 26 (Fri-Sat), that supposedly I will only have 7 days in luteal phase if my cycle stays around 35 days long. Is that okay to have such a short luteal phase?

hey liz...like poppy was saying, your luteal phase generally stays the same each month. you said you normally surge around 23 days in a 35-36 day cycle, so that would be a good length luteal phase. i forget if the cutoff for it is 10 or 12 days that you want to watch out for. 7 days wouldn't be good, but it doesn't sound like that's the case with you. if you ov'd later this month, then your cycle will deffo be longer.


----------



## pk2of8

liz_legend said:


> okay...
> 
> My last cycle, my LP was 11 days but I was sick (and still am a little) this month with the flu (cough & fever) for a week and counting so I think it threw everything off maybe..
> 
> You guys are fantastic!

do you do any charting or temping or anything like that hun? that might help you figure out the days better. ... if not, you can sign up for free at fertilityfriend.com. that's the site i think that most of us use to keep track of it all... :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

ok girlies...got back from my run and got hung up in work calls/emails, so i'm off to take my shower! :shower: :haha: i'll be back in a little bit!!! :kiss:


----------



## phoebe

hi liz :hi::hi:
and welcome to the group xxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

PK Thanks for crosshairs info, so basically we both tapping our feet waiting for tomorrow or Wednesday huh lol x


----------



## liz_legend

I use the My Days Android app on my phone and use OPK tests. 
No temping because I always forget in the morning!


----------



## China girl

liz_legend said:


> I use the My Days Android app on my phone and use OPK tests.
> No temping because I always forget in the morning!

Welcome Liz:hi:
Hmm...I use my days as well...didn't know they had an app for it on the droid...thanks for tip:thumbup:


----------



## mrsamyrach

i know i disappeared but good god

early hours this morning i had shocking cramps like period pains and same this afternoon surely its not on its way already x


----------



## TTC2308

Morning Girls,

Sorry it has been a while since I have updated. I am really bummed about the whole TTC thing. I still havent started AF and lots of :bfn: on my pregnancy tests. I will keep you guys updated every couple of days. I think I may be strressing myself out over it worrying too much. :nope: As you can see from my siggy. I am on CD 45 and 29 DPO I think. GGGGRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!

I hope all of my Ding Dongers are wonderful. I cant wait to see all of the :bfp: that pop up for Turkey Day. Good Luck!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh no TTC, what a nightmare? :hugs: have you been to see your doctor honey? perhaps it would be a good idea if you dont get af or bfp soon. xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mrsamy good to see you pop in. I know you hate symptom spotting so i wont say what it might be. But its about time that cowprint suit got filled with a baby bump! :dust: x


----------



## TTC2308

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh no TTC, what a nightmare? :hugs: have you been to see your doctor honey? perhaps it would be a good idea if you dont get af or bfp soon. xxxxxx

I just saw him on October 11th. I told DH I will give it another week and then I will give him a ring. So Confused:wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Liz! :wave: welcome to the dingdongs. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I bet your are! you must be going insane. I think a trip back to the docs for your own sanity asap is in order, :hugs: x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Mrsamy good to see you pop in. I know you hate symptom spotting so i wont say what it might be. But its about time that cowprint suit got filled with a baby bump! :dust: x

surely not tinks im only 6dpo and not as strong as they were proper dull cramps x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Thanks ladies for the reassurance and encouragement!! Coral I wouldn't go anywhere... too attached to my ding dongs! :kiss:


----------



## ladybeautiful

pk2of8 said:


> ladyb, i would go ahead with as many non-invasive tests as you can. i think there is power in knowledge, and like you said...if there is going to be any kind of problem, better to know about it early on. I would do the internal ultrasound. can't hurt anything. pain during sex could be related to your uterus laying the wrong way (some of the women in my family have that) or it could just be that he's penetrating too deep and bumping your cervix. :winkwink: you said you've been using progesterone cream?? what kind and where do you find it? my luteal phase is 13 days, which is "ok" i think, but my post O temps don't get very hight and i wonder if i need a little more progesterone. i'm going to do one of the at home fsh tests next cycle if no bfp this time.

PK... I used Emerita's progesterone cream. IT's natural and free of parabens and stuff and it's not wild yams. Apparently the creams that say they contain wild yam are crap because wild yam don't do nothing for your progesterone unless it's actually converted into progesterone in the LABORATORY :) 

Here's the link:
https://www.emerita.com/products/perimenopause-and-menopause/pro-gest-2-oz-4-oz-single-use/

I bought mine at Whole Foods but looks like you can purchase it online too.

Hmm yeah I worry that it might be my uterus that's tipped the wrong way or some.... :wacko:

Ladies I'm off to get my prog blood test and then maybe I'll do the ultrasound too if it's a walk-in and I feel brave enough for it!! Wish me luck!!! :)


----------



## ladybeautiful

Liz, welcome to the group!! :)

TTC... so sorry to hear your cycle's being such a pain!!!! BIG :hug: and hope it sorts itself out or that your doc is able to help you!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Amy, DON'T SYMPTOM SPOT!!!  That's my mantra this cycle! Just tell yourself that it's too early to be feeling anything and that last night's mushroom soup must've caused the cramps or something :D


----------



## liz_legend

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! :blush:

I had a pelvic U/S done last month along with bloodwork at my obgyn as a preventitive measure to make sure everything was okay (as my mom tried TTC me for TEN years)!!

Everything came back normal so we shall see!! :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol oh no, better not say I implanted 6DPO eh? sticky dust for you Amy if thats it for you :dust:

Hey ladybeautiful!!!!! been on an off all day, sorry don't think I have said hi xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm i have a tilted womb only found that out when pg with last lo, it hurts me sometimes whilst having nooky wooky wonder if its that........ hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hope its all goes well ladyB, may as well go for the scan, it will put your mind at rest! :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I get a bit of pain if DH pokes at an angle lol like from behind :haha:


----------



## poppy666

:haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

ladybeautiful said:


> Amy, DON'T SYMPTOM SPOT!!!  That's my mantra this cycle! Just tell yourself that it's too early to be feeling anything and that last night's mushroom soup must've caused the cramps or something :D

i never symptom spot luv just saying they were horrandous


----------



## pk2of8

thanks for the input, ladyb. i think i'll be looking into that... 

coral, i forgot to mention earlier hun that the flat lines for temp readings could mean your thermometer needs a new battery. mine weren't flat but several days only changed by .01 degree, ...then i noticed the beep sounded kind of weak/flat, so i got a new battery for it and all seems to be well now. 

ttc, i'm so sorry your cycle is giving you such a hard time this month hun :hugs: personally, i hate the limbo more than anything else! just let it be one way or the other, right?!?! sweetie, i can't remember, did you use opk's this month, so you know when you ovulated? also, i do remember you mentioned this was your first month ttc...did you just come off bc? just thinking if we can find something that might help put your mind at ease a bit over it... :hug:

poppy, yep, we're in the same :shipw: :haha: i wouldn't mind having a little something to keep me busy though. ... just finished that book "The Doctor and the Diva" last night. it was alright...what killed me about it, was it ended up being a lot about ttc and infertility!!! :wacko: couldn't believe it!!! 

amy, fxxxxxxxx for you sweetie!!! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

PK bet you was dying to use that emotion :shipw::rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

^^^^ of course! :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## TTC2308

pk2of8 said:


> thanks for the input, ladyb. i think i'll be looking into that...
> 
> coral, i forgot to mention earlier hun that the flat lines for temp readings could mean your thermometer needs a new battery. mine weren't flat but several days only changed by .01 degree, ...then i noticed the beep sounded kind of weak/flat, so i got a new battery for it and all seems to be well now.
> 
> ttc, i'm so sorry your cycle is giving you such a hard time this month hun :hugs: personally, i hate the limbo more than anything else! just let it be one way or the other, right?!?! sweetie, i can't remember, did you use opk's this month, so you know when you ovulated? also, i do remember you mentioned this was your first month ttc...did you just come off bc? just thinking if we can find something that might help put your mind at ease a bit over it... :hug:
> 
> poppy, yep, we're in the same :shipw: :haha: i wouldn't mind having a little something to keep me busy though. ... just finished that book "The Doctor and the Diva" last night. it was alright...what killed me about it, was it ended up being a lot about ttc and infertility!!! :wacko: couldn't believe it!!!
> 
> amy, fxxxxxxxx for you sweetie!!! :hugs:

Thanks for trying to help. I did use OPK's last month adn I got my strongest line on Oct. 10th. I havent been on BC since June. I have tried to think of everything.


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all:wave:
@amy...:haha: not SS my ass!!!!!!!!!!!! your just as bad as the rest of us! :rofl::haha: hope its that little egg finding a comfy spot to implant!! :dust:
@LIZ....welcome to the mad house, i am the resident poasa!:haha:
@TCC...hope that cycle turns to a bfp soon honey! FX
@damita??? where have you been all weekend??? are you too busy :sex: :haha:
@tink, china, phoebe, poppy, ladyb, ermmmmmm im gonna have to read bk again i forgot what everyone was saying......
ahhhhhhhhhh coral.....think im just going to hold out for 15th nov testing..sorry but i cant face bfn...good luck staying sane with that lot!!!! stick lady :haha:


----------



## poppy666

15th is a longggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg time away MC for no pissing :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> evening all:wave:
> @amy...:haha: not SS my ass!!!!!!!!!!!! your just as bad as the rest of us! :rofl::haha: hope its that little egg finding a comfy spot to implant!! :dust:
> @LIZ....welcome to the mad house, i am the resident poasa!:haha:
> @TCC...hope that cycle turns to a bfp soon honey! FX
> @damita??? where have you been all weekend??? are you too busy :sex: :haha:
> @tink, china, phoebe, poppy, ladyb, ermmmmmm im gonna have to read bk again i forgot what everyone was saying......
> ahhhhhhhhhh coral.....think im just going to hold out for 15th nov testing..sorry but i cant face bfn...good luck staying sane with that lot!!!! stick lady :haha:

feck off ya cheeky bitch youre lot give me fecking head trauma pissing 3 times a day from dpo1 proper fruitcake xx


----------



## poppy666

:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

i am a poasa but i aint that bad(thanx amy!!:haha: ) i was 8dpo when i 1st poas. my OH wants me to poas with the superdrug 10MuI tests on the 10th but i just dont think its going to be that long until af arrives, but we shall see. anywhoooo OH has spent all afternoon hugging the loo! :rofl: he kept saying "i dont feel well" i just replied "mmm" without taking my eyes off of the tv! pmpl no sympathy!


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> i am a poasa but i aint that bad(thanx amy!!:haha: ) i was 8dpo when i 1st poas. my OH wants me to poas with the superdrug 10MuI tests on the 10th but i just dont think its going to be that long until af arrives, but we shall see. anywhoooo OH has spent all afternoon hugging the loo! :rofl: he kept saying "i dont feel well" i just replied "mmm" without taking my eyes off of the tv! pmpl no sympathy!

i remember my gaz going out for a drink on christmas day came back shitfaced passed out on the bathroom floor,i had cooked a dinner with gastroenteritis,entertained his fecking sister every time i went to the loo i kicked him in the head in passing oh and nearly forgot cleaned the bog out with his toothbrush still doesnt know to this dayxxxx
hes never done it again


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: amy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: amy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! too much!!!!!!!!!!! lolol


----------



## Damita

:rofl:

so any peeing on any sticks today??


----------



## mothercabbage

nope not me!....:wave: damita x


----------



## poppy666

Yep i did was ok x


----------



## coral11680

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i am a poasa but i aint that bad(thanx amy!!:haha: ) i was 8dpo when i 1st poas. my OH wants me to poas with the superdrug 10MuI tests on the 10th but i just dont think its going to be that long until af arrives, but we shall see. anywhoooo OH has spent all afternoon hugging the loo! :rofl: he kept saying "i dont feel well" i just replied "mmm" without taking my eyes off of the tv! pmpl no sympathy!
> 
> i remember my gaz going out for a drink on christmas day came back shitfaced passed out on the bathroom floor,i had cooked a dinner with gastroenteritis,entertained his fecking sister every time i went to the loo i kicked him in the head in passing oh and nearly forgot cleaned the bog out with his toothbrush still doesnt know to this dayxxxx
> hes never done it againClick to expand...

:haha::rofl: good one Amy!

Cab, ok if you want to wait til the 15th thats fine, no pressure:hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

youve got to test on 14th thats my birthday xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I POAS agian today :rofl: just to check im still 'in' :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> youve got to test on 14th thats my birthday xxxxx

Awww think all the ding dongs should piss on your birthday n celebrate :happydance: never know one may get their BFP :haha:


----------



## Damita

@tink :haha: naughty lady, stop testing 

Yay group POAS


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I POAS agian today :rofl: just to check im still 'in' :rofl:

Sorry Tink i think your here for a few more cycles yet :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

ok girlies, i think i'm just totally fecked this cycle. here's my afternoon opk. both at the same time from the same pee. i don't know what to think anymore. you tell me what you think...
 



Attached Files:







IMG00123-20101108-1539-opkcd21-3p.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poppy666

PK I know this gonna sound stupid, but have you tried a hpt stick just to see? x


----------



## pk2of8

ok and here's a clearer picture of the one on the top. It's the "Answer" brand opk. and i found this a couple of days ago on peeonastick.com, but i'm still not sure what to make of it... :shrug: arrrrgggghhhh!!!! 

13. My test line looks "half positive"-- only one side of the line is dark. What does it mean? Most of the time, OPK results are easy to read; the "result" line is one uniform color/darkness. Sometimes, however, you may get a result that looks "half positive," like this:


"result" line on left
"control" line on right 

When this happened to me, I contacted the distributor (in this case, BabyWishes.org)-- I even e-mailed them the above photo. I was told that the darkest part of the "result" line should be compared with the test line, and that this applies to all brands of OPK's. 

This month I purchased some Answer brand OPK's, which I had never personally used before. After my LH surge appeared to last 6 days (going by the above rule of thumb), I made the unsettling discovery that my tap water was also ovulating. So I called Answer's 800# and asked the same question. This time I was told that the dark part of the line must be at least 50% of the total width to be considered positive. Going by THAT, the picture above would be considered negative. (And, in retrospect, my LH surge actually lasted a common 2 days-- and my kitchen faucet is not currently fertile.) 

So, it appears that my information from BabyWishes was incorrect; it does, in fact, depend on the brand of OPK.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00136-20101108-1557-opkcd21-3panswer.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> PK I know this gonna sound stupid, but have you tried a hpt stick just to see? x

Was going to ask that.. have you??


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> PK I know this gonna sound stupid, but have you tried a hpt stick just to see? x

hey poppy :hugs: no not stupid at all sweetie...i've seen other posts about exactly what you're thinking. so i already did 2 days ago :blush: :bfn: :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies look a + hun well dont no whats going on with me 5th of nov i started spotting then th 6 th i had medium flow and medium on the 7 and tonight its stopping so dont no think i will do a test in the morning to see what the result is xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> youve got to test on 14th thats my birthday xxxxx

will you be testing too? i will if you will!!:haha:


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies- 

hope everyone is doing well today...no time for me to read back yet, so will have to catch up later.

I am just taking a quick break from work- soooo stressed! Not enough hours in the day to finish it all!

I am feeling like I might be out this month. I still have sore :holly: but am getting my very usual face pimples that happen before af. Perhaps she is coming early this month, not sure. :shrug:
I am 9DPO today....poas (OPK that is) and it was negative. I MAY :test: tomorrow on a Dollar Tree test. That is the most sensitive one I have....not expecting too much at 10DPO.
A friend of mine who is 6 months pregnant sent me a message yesterday saying she had a VERY vivid dream that I was pregnant the night before- so, its funny, but that is all that is giving me a little bit of hope right now...perhaps she has got some sort of 6th sense? hehe....

Hope all my pregnant ding dongers are doing well and :dust: to everyone else!


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> youve got to test on 14th thats my birthday xxxxx
> 
> will you be testing too? i will if you will!!:haha:Click to expand...

ooooooooooooo ok then every1 has got to piss though :happydance::hugs::haha:


----------



## coral11680

I'll def piss too!:happydance:

Lew good luck for your test tomorrow Hun!:happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

:wacko: well pissing and getting some kind of result doesn't seem to be a problem for me this month.... :dohh:


----------



## LEW32

aww PK....I wish I could help you dechiper....do you think its possible that your body is having trouble Oing this month? Perhaps that is why you are getting so many positives....


----------



## mothercabbage

*YEY group piss!!!*:rofl: im up for that...ill be 16dpo then...i bet af will be here by then but what the hay!! ill piss anyway!!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:dust: for that test tomorrow lew! x


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk+dodgy fadge luv xx


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: thanks Lew...i guess that would be the most logical explanation, but i'm really worried that it's indicative of something more significant like pcos or something. :shrug: i'm not real worked up about it right now...just more annoyed. i can't stand being confused about things...too stressful. just wish it would be one way or the other or that i knew what was going on so i knew what to expect.


----------



## pk2of8

mrsamyrach said:


> pk+dodgy fadge luv xx

:rofl::rofl: i think you said that about me last cycle too amy! :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> pk+dodgy fadge luv xx
> 
> :rofl::rofl: i think you said that about me last cycle too amy! :haha:Click to expand...

get it fecking sorted out luv x


----------



## mothercabbage

heading up to bed, night ding dongs! xx


----------



## coral11680

Night cab, I'm off to bed too night girls x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi all just dropping by with an update. . . well cd 18 for me and still no positive opk (wtf) Although my 2 opk's were a bit darker today and the ewcm has started today and is well and truely abundant (tmi) Im trying hard not to worry about things, im really just hoping that perhaps i am just a late o'er and that is why previous months haven't been successful as i have been bd'ing on all the wrong days. Although i really hope i o either tomorrow or the next day as this will mean my LP is still long enough at 11 days (i have 31 day cycles) and that i don't have a LP defect. God this ttc stuff is so stressful!!!


----------



## pk2of8

night girlies...sleep tight!

well, amy, i'm trrryyyyyyyyiiiiinnnnnng!!! :haha: but the stupid fecking strips keep showing up positive. i don't know what to think. except to wait it out for my next cycle...


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Hi all just dropping by with an update. . . well cd 18 for me and still no positive opk (wtf) Although my 2 opk's were a bit darker today and the ewcm has started today and is well and truely abundant (tmi) Im trying hard not to worry about things, im really just hoping that perhaps i am just a late o'er and that is why previous months haven't been successful as i have been bd'ing on all the wrong days. Although i really hope i o either tomorrow or the next day as this will mean my LP is still long enough at 11 days (i have 31 day cycles) and that i don't have a LP defect. God this ttc stuff is so stressful!!!


Bet its positive tomoz :thumbup: i stressed cos kept getting faint lines then got one darker then positve day after... i also ov'd later than i thought i would so hang in there sweetie xxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well i really hope ur right Poppy. Off to bed to get the goods lol Update u all tomorrow. Nighty night x


----------



## poppy666

Night Jenny, coral11680 and MC hmmm dont think anyone else said they were going :haha: if so sorry night :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

AF gone already. Was short but miserable. Picking up more OPKs this week. I have no idea when I should start OPKing, at this point I've seen my cycles go anywhere from 24-35 days. Is this TOO irregular? Like.. should this be a concern? Never been on birth control or really any meds at all, other than prenatals, so this is totally my body being crazy on its own. Its prob always been this way but I didn't notice until TTC the past few cycles.


----------



## LEW32

Hi Hopes

I am not sure if that is too irregular. Mine has been anywhere from 25-32 days, so its fairly close to what you are experiencing. 
I had asked my gyn about it at my last yearly, and she just said - well, you will just have to have sex more often since your ovulation date is not as certain. So, basically, she wasn't much help, but she didn't seem to think it was a concern.

Wish I could be more help hun. :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

haha, "just have sex more often" 
I'm not too worried about it either, will prob start OPKing thursday(cd 7) lol and just go until something happens!


----------



## LEW32

Yeah, she made it sound like - 'Yay for you- you get to have more sex'... but as we all know, it gets old to have sex for a mission, ya know!

I am going to keep my fingers crossed for you this month that your cycle will be shorter! Perhaps try DTD every other day - I think you were doing it more often than that....just a suggestion!

:dust: to you Hopes!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Sorry i have not been around for a while! Had bit of hard/hectic few weeks! How are all you lovely ladies doing? Not had time to read back yet! Hope you are all okay!! :hugs: :hugs:


xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

Lew- lol yes husband and i quite enjoyed ourselves last month! Will have to try to contain ourselves this time :( Prob will do every other day and once I get ewcm or positive OPK, will go every day until confirmed temp shift. Thats the new plan. lol


----------



## liz_legend

So today happened to be my annual physical and I told my doc that I just had my LH surge on CD 26 & 27 and she said that since my cycle is probably going to be EVEN LONGER this month than my usual 35 days (to accommodate a 11 day LP), I should wait 2 weeks from Ovulation to start testing. Sigh.


----------



## Damita

:hugs: sorry about the doctor, my husbands doctor just said to have sex three times a week


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good morning Ding Dongs! I'm sorry, I have read the posts from last night, but am so zombified I can't actually remember what anybody said lol sorry guys. Just know I rooting for you all. 

oh ok its comming back now lol 

@Lew :dust: for your testing

@PK try not to worry about these OPKs. This is just an isolated cycle, and who knows, it might be THE cycle that finally brings a BFP. Yes its confusing, but try and keep positive and keep up the :sex: if you can get DH to co-operate. :hugs:

There seems to be a lot of cycle stress for everyone this month, I'm feeling for you all. I think the key is to all try and relax. Stress can play a major part in all this, delaying O etc. Its seen as a non essential body process, and if you are under stress, your body will 'cope' by stopping things like ovulation. I know its easier said than done.....:hugs:

So were having a group POAS? Oooooooh looking forward to that! 

Hope everyone is ok xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Morning Tink :flower:

Will it matter my temp dropped a bit this morning, but bedroom was colder if that will effect it? just cant see ff even putting any obvious ov day in so till they do i feel in limbo with what dpo i am :growlmad:

Your right think there is a lot of stress this month & you'll notice it more i think :cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No your temps ok, it was freezing this morning! I think FF is going to take a couple of days before it tells you how many DPO you are. I would take it your 2DPO, unless proved other wise, that way at least you wont test to early! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes, when your not in the midst of it, its easier to see. I really feel for you all :( Thank goodness most people are close to O or have just had O so they can move on! :hugs: for stressful cycles....... x


----------



## poppy666

Was just thinking i wont be surprised if there is a lot of BFPs in here over the festive period, we'll all be more relaxed & merry so not concentrating so much on opks, charts etc :haha:

That will be nice x

Well i be go sort myself out, cya later Tink x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wave: see ya honey have a good day! But I also bet there will be a few this cycle, when people least expect it! :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

Morning Ding Dongs! :hi:

Like Tink, I read through the posts then forget:dohh:

Hopes glad AF has gone!

Lupin, I wondered where you were welcome back:hugs:

Lew good luck testing hun!:happydance:

Jenny, I'm sure you will O soon so get to :sex:

Poppy, I think its possible your temp went down because of the cold room so dont worry too much:hugs:

PK, I'm sorry your opk is still positive, I think its just a crazy cycle for you but like tink said it may be the one to get you your bfp!:hugs:

Cabbage how r u my dear?:kiss:

Nothing new for me, no urge to poas yet waiting for Friday, then again Sunday for Amy's birthday!:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Coral! Well my brain has finally gave up the ghost, think I'll have to write notes lol Its my night time tablet...they increased it and I am like a zombie till at least noon lol 

Ooooooh getting close to testing :) x


----------



## coral11680

:haha: oh well you have an excuse, I dont!:haha:

yeah not long now. I'm actually not too worried about seeing a bfn (I say that now!) Just because I start my new job working nights Monday, so it would probably be better for me not to be pregnant as it will make working nights even more hellish! Saying that I would love to have my BFP this month. Next month if I'm not pregnant I wont be temping and prob not opking either. I will also find it hard to squeeze in BD'ing:haha::rofl: Oh well we'll see.

Are you feeling sick Tink?


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ding dongers...

Well, I tested this morning and :bfn: :cry: I know its early, but really just wanted a :bfp: so I could stop wondering and KNOW! Here's a picture for all you poasa....

I wish it was easy to not be down after a negative....this was dollar tree test, going to use a frer on Thursday.

I do have a question- I looked up FRER and it said its 25mui - that's the same as the dollar store tests...is that RIGHT? I thought they were more sensitive than that!
 



Attached Files:







hpt1.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Lew FRER's are 12.5miu :hugs: for the BFN, I got a feint BFP on 9dpo on a 10miu, but nothing on the FRER till 10DPO, then BFP on 25miu 12DPO. Plus I impanted 6DPO which is early. So please don't feel down......its so early!!!!

@Coral, No nausea at all. Just tired, tingly boobs, and frequent peeing! lol

@Me well I'm off down A&E with my eldest, he feinted at school :( he's prone to feinting, but now tells me he 'might' have swallowed a notice board pin on Sunday WTF?! So better get him checked. Nice long wait I expect. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

hmm Lew on closer inspection of you picture I can see a feint line? am I imagining it or do you think you can see 'something' ? x


----------



## poppy666

Tink i uploaded the piccy and i see a faint line, lew you not see it? hope everything goes ok at the hospital with your son Tink x


----------



## lupinerainbow

LEW32 said:


> Morning Ding dongers...
> 
> Well, I tested this morning and :bfn: :cry: I know its early, but really just wanted a :bfp: so I could stop wondering and KNOW! Here's a picture for all you poasa....
> 
> I wish it was easy to not be down after a negative....this was dollar tree test, going to use a frer on Thursday.
> 
> I do have a question- I looked up FRER and it said its 25mui - that's the same as the dollar store tests...is that RIGHT? I thought they were more sensitive than that!

I'm sure i can see a line too! are you sure?? 

xxxx


----------



## LEW32

HI Ladies....well, I took the picture after the 10 min mark...I do see something on the test faintly now....but 99% sure its an evap..

Squinting at it now and there is a barely there line, but don't see any color...hmmmmmmm....now you girls got me wondering if YOU see a line on my crappy camera phone pic


----------



## babydream

Hey you all!!!

Hope all okay, there's no way i can read through that many pages, sorry girls. Anyone got news????? Based on the last page...Tink, hope lo is okay! A pin?????

I'm sorry i havent been around for a while, working nights is draining me slowly and i'm completely sucked into the twilight saga. Nobody warned me that it's addictive and obsessive!!! I read three books within a week and starting the fourth today, it's madness and i can't stop!!! It completely takes my mind off ttc, don't even remember when we b'd last time. I'm on cd16, not sure when i ov this month, no opk no softcup. My last night shift is probably on wed, so b'd on thu possibly. I start my new job in a couple of weeks, things should be more normal. 

Hope you all okay, haven't forgotten you girls, i'm just distracted and busy. But love ya all to bits xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon all, how are we all today??..well the good news is i found my sd card reader, OH moved it as connor got hold of it!! :yipee: i can upload pics of piss sticks!!! more good news is OH may have sorted out a car! he's not long passed his test but we never had a car, we cant afford to buy one so we were trying for finance, and he's txt me today to say he may have got it!!:wohoo:
@lew..:hugs: for the bfn xxxx


----------



## phoebe

greetings and salutations ding dongs xxx:hugs:
how ever cold is it today!!! bloody hell had nipples the size of cuban cigars when i went out earlier today:haha:
so how are we all today?? hope all is tickety boo, i like what u said poppy about a few festive bfps coming, that would be ace. but i am inclined to think like tink and that there will be some sooner than that:happydance:. had my app with specialist this morning regarding my antidepressants, he said it was ok to stay on them( have already reduced dosage last wk at gp's req). but he said that knowing me i wouldn't be completely happy until i was off them. so i am gonna slowly try and wean myself off them. as he said they arent a necessity like my insulin which i obviously cant do without, so fxd i can do it. and that i will be monitored all the while and if it dont work he'll then put me on something that is pg safe. i also had a call from the midwife(thru gp) just now and i am booked into seeing her on the 30th nov. so things have gone a wee bit crazy at the mo. i am so dreading going back to work thurs boo!! got kinda used to being at home on leave but on the upside it may take my mind off being a compulsive knicker checker etc lol....... and like u tink i still test just to make sure i am still in :rofl:
@ mc hope ur lo gets on ok at hosp today xx
@ lew i think i can see a hint of something going on too xx
@ babydream its good to see u back hun xx
@ poppy thanks for doing that research for me y-day muchos gracias xx
@ hopes glad af has finished xx
oh my mind's going foggy at what everyone else is up to rofl. loved amy's comment at pk dodgy fadge:rofl: anyways i hope u are all well and good luck to those in the 2ww xxx and i hope that everyone is well and happy. and keeping warm in this blasted cold weather. loadsa love n hugs to u all xxxxx
:hug::dust::dust::hug:


----------



## pk2of8

Morning sweeties! :hi:

glad to see everybody "out and about" this morning. 

Lew...i thought i sort of saw something too...I don't think the dollar tree tests are known for evaps (believe it or not). as for the frer...i've read that it's 25miu also, BUT i think they SAY it's 25miu (like for marketing purposes), but that clinical trials have shown it highly effective and accurate at 12.5miu like tink said, so i think that's where the confusion comes in. if i don't get my bfp this month, i'm going to order some of 10miu tests online. can't find any in stores here in the US that i'm aware of that are that sensitive, but i found where you can order them for about $1/each on early-pregnancy-tests.com. 

poppy, i think you're temps are fine hun. i think it's naturally going to fluctuate some. and i sort of think (looking at your chart) that maybe you Ov'd twice??? :happydance:

Hopes, glad your af is finished sweetie. i would deffo use the opk's earlier rather than later. i would start using them on the day that would correlate a day or 2 before Ov for your shortest cycle. so (i can't remember what you said your shortest cycle was) if your shortest cycle was 28 days and your luteal phase is 14 days, then i would start opk'ing a couple days before cd13. make sense? :winkwink:

glad to see you back lupine and babydream. :hugs: glad all is ok :flower:

as for myself, i just pm'd admin at ff to try to get some help with my chart. i really do think i ov'd on cd16, regardless of what my opk's are saying, so i'm asking them to look at my chart and see what they think. i hope they agree. if so, that would make me 6dpo today. here are the piccies of my opk from last night. 2 different brands...top one still looks positive to me although not as dark as before. the bottom one looks negative to me, so i'm guessing they're 2 different sensitivities??? one thing for sure, i won't buy the Answer brand again. i just think it's been too confusing for me. i'm tempted to purchase a more expensive name brand next time, but i loathe the idea of spending so much money on something i will be throwing away, literally. :wacko: eh well...and i think i'm just going to wait til jan (after the holidays) to get any more testing for myself. see how the next cycle goes. plus, my new insurance with dh (that covers fertility issues) isn't effective until 1st jan anyway, so better just to wait it out i think.

:hugs: for anybody i missed and for the ones who are here!!! :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00137-20101108-2154-opkcd21-940p.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes, on of them plastic ended pins you use to hold paper on cork notice boards. He was chewing it lol oh dear. Long wait here I expect and I need to pee so bad! 

Lee I had feint lines I was sure were evaporate lines just before my bfp :) fx x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lew sorry! Lol silly phone x


----------



## mothercabbage

i think you may have got mixed up phoebe, its not my LO going to hosp...think it was tinks?? for fainting?? hope LO is ok tink, glad you sorted your meds phobe! knicker checker :haha:
the weather is yucky here too, wet and windy, i still have to go into town though! :growlmad: might get some more stix!!!:rofl::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Lew sorry! Lol silly phone x

i thought that was your preggo brain kicking in :rofl::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Hey you all!!!
> 
> Hope all okay, there's no way i can read through that many pages, sorry girls. Anyone got news????? Based on the last page...Tink, hope lo is okay! A pin?????
> 
> I'm sorry i havent been around for a while, working nights is draining me slowly and i'm completely sucked into the twilight saga. Nobody warned me that it's addictive and obsessive!!! I read three books within a week and starting the fourth today, it's madness and i can't stop!!! It completely takes my mind off ttc, don't even remember when we b'd last time. I'm on cd16, not sure when i ov this month, no opk no softcup. My last night shift is probably on wed, so b'd on thu possibly. I start my new job in a couple of weeks, things should be more normal.
> 
> Hope you all okay, haven't forgotten you girls, i'm just distracted and busy. But love ya all to bits xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

get ready for a shocker in that 4th book.....loved it!!!!!!!!!!! TEAM JACOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

i couldnt help it...............all the same test, i just thought i saw something so took loads of pics.....what do you think??
 



Attached Files:







91120101.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 16









91120102.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 14









9112010.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## coral11680

Hi Lew, Tink, Cab, Phoebe, Baby, Poppy and lal the other ding dongs!

I agree Lew see something in the pic:winkwink:

Tink, hope all goes well at the A&E and you are not waiting too long!

Cab, good news about the car, life is so much easier with a car hun!:hugs:

Lew will you test again tomorrow?

Phoebe, nipples like cuban cigars:haha::haha: glad you are well hun, look forward to hearing about your midwife app. on the 30th!:happydance:

Baby, glad your mind has been off of TTC, I'm starting my new job on Monday working nights so if I dont get my bfp this month I'll be in a similar position next month. Can I ask where you work now? Is your new job the nanny job?

PK let us know what FF say, lets hope you O'ed on the 16/17th and are in the TWW with me!:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Hey you all!!!
> 
> Hope all okay, there's no way i can read through that many pages, sorry girls. Anyone got news????? Based on the last page...Tink, hope lo is okay! A pin?????
> 
> I'm sorry i havent been around for a while, working nights is draining me slowly and i'm completely sucked into the twilight saga. Nobody warned me that it's addictive and obsessive!!! I read three books within a week and starting the fourth today, it's madness and i can't stop!!! It completely takes my mind off ttc, don't even remember when we b'd last time. I'm on cd16, not sure when i ov this month, no opk no softcup. My last night shift is probably on wed, so b'd on thu possibly. I start my new job in a couple of weeks, things should be more normal.
> 
> Hope you all okay, haven't forgotten you girls, i'm just distracted and busy. But love ya all to bits xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> get ready for a shocker in that 4th book.....loved it!!!!!!!!!!! TEAM JACOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I'm team Jacob too!


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> i think you may have got mixed up phoebe, its not my LO going to hosp...think it was tinks?? for fainting?? hope LO is ok tink, glad you sorted your meds phobe! knicker checker :haha:
> the weather is yucky here too, wet and windy, i still have to go into town though! :growlmad: might get some more stix!!!:rofl::haha:

oops ss foggy brain xxx:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

OMG MC I THINK I SEE SOMETHING!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

...................I thought you were out of tests?????? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Cab, I knew you wouldn't wait:haha:
what tests are they? I think I may see a faint line hun, can u invert?


----------



## phoebe

hey mc the foggy brain that is me see's something wahoo xxxx:happydance::happydance:xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

i would guess i'm in the tww now coral...would be nice to be farther along in it than ff currently says i am... i'll do another opk this afternoon just to see. it does look like they are getting lighter which is encouraging. :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

OH got me superdrug ones, he wanted me to test tomorrow, but i couldnt help it!!!:blush: i have an adiction!!! 11dpo i think, with 10mui superdrug own brand.....im not sure...sometimes i see it then i look again and its gone..evap??


----------



## liz_legend

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> @Lew FRER's are 12.5miu :hugs:

Where do you buy those? Do you have a link I can look at to buy some?


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> hey mc the foggy brain that is me see's something wahoo xxxx:happydance::happydance:xxxx

foggy brain:haha: i hope your right! i have 1 more superdrug test now,and thats burning a hole in the medicine cupboard!!!! some one tie my hands together!!!! :rofl::haha:


----------



## coral11680

cab you naughty girl:haha: :rofl:

Do you have more for tomorrow FMU?:happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hey mc the foggy brain that is me see's something wahoo xxxx:happydance::happydance:xxxx
> 
> foggy brain:haha: i hope your right! i have 1 more superdrug test now,and thats burning a hole in the medicine cupboard!!!! some one tie my hands together!!!! :rofl::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:xxx


----------



## pk2of8

i agree with coral, MC...wait to use the other one with fmu tomorrow! i'll bet you'll see a difference!!! :happydance:

liz...the frer are the first response early response test. you can get them at any store here in the US.


----------



## coral11680

:gun::gun::gun: CABBAGE PUT THE TEST DOWN OR I'LL SHOOT:haha::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Hey you all!!!
> 
> Hope all okay, there's no way i can read through that many pages, sorry girls. Anyone got news????? Based on the last page...Tink, hope lo is okay! A pin?????
> 
> I'm sorry i havent been around for a while, working nights is draining me slowly and i'm completely sucked into the twilight saga. Nobody warned me that it's addictive and obsessive!!! I read three books within a week and starting the fourth today, it's madness and i can't stop!!! It completely takes my mind off ttc, don't even remember when we b'd last time. I'm on cd16, not sure when i ov this month, no opk no softcup. My last night shift is probably on wed, so b'd on thu possibly. I start my new job in a couple of weeks, things should be more normal.
> 
> Hope you all okay, haven't forgotten you girls, i'm just distracted and busy. But love ya all to bits xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> get ready for a shocker in that 4th book.....loved it!!!!!!!!!!! TEAM JACOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm team Jacob too!Click to expand...

its quite obvious why!! :winkwink:


----------



## pk2of8

ok...i'm just procrastinating with my run this morning girls! i'm SO SORE and it's so cold out i don't wanna go! uuuuuggggghhhhhhhh.......


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Hey you all!!!
> 
> Hope all okay, there's no way i can read through that many pages, sorry girls. Anyone got news????? Based on the last page...Tink, hope lo is okay! A pin?????
> 
> I'm sorry i havent been around for a while, working nights is draining me slowly and i'm completely sucked into the twilight saga. Nobody warned me that it's addictive and obsessive!!! I read three books within a week and starting the fourth today, it's madness and i can't stop!!! It completely takes my mind off ttc, don't even remember when we b'd last time. I'm on cd16, not sure when i ov this month, no opk no softcup. My last night shift is probably on wed, so b'd on thu possibly. I start my new job in a couple of weeks, things should be more normal.
> 
> Hope you all okay, haven't forgotten you girls, i'm just distracted and busy. But love ya all to bits xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> get ready for a shocker in that 4th book.....loved it!!!!!!!!!!! TEAM JACOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm team Jacob too!Click to expand...
> 
> its quite obvious why!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha::winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok no more testing today, if that is a line and not a dreaded evap, will it be darker by tomorrow morning? or should i TRY to wait until thurs?...how hard is that going to be pmpl...x


----------



## lupinerainbow

mothercabbage said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Hey you all!!!
> 
> Hope all okay, there's no way i can read through that many pages, sorry girls. Anyone got news????? Based on the last page...Tink, hope lo is okay! A pin?????
> 
> I'm sorry i havent been around for a while, working nights is draining me slowly and i'm completely sucked into the twilight saga. Nobody warned me that it's addictive and obsessive!!! I read three books within a week and starting the fourth today, it's madness and i can't stop!!! It completely takes my mind off ttc, don't even remember when we b'd last time. I'm on cd16, not sure when i ov this month, no opk no softcup. My last night shift is probably on wed, so b'd on thu possibly. I start my new job in a couple of weeks, things should be more normal.
> 
> Hope you all okay, haven't forgotten you girls, i'm just distracted and busy. But love ya all to bits xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> get ready for a shocker in that 4th book.....loved it!!!!!!!!!!! TEAM JACOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

There is 5! guess u not read the bree tanner one haha! Worth read its only short and breaking dawn is my favourite! Definitely team jacob myself haha!!
Twilight is also what i use to take my mind off ttc!

xxxx


----------



## LEW32

Thanks for your input everyone!

@MC- that is exactly what I feel like....is it there or isn't it....is it an evap? I am tempted to do one of the FRER I have now....no no no!

I have to stop myself or I will be buying a ton! All my dollar store tests are gone...I only have 2 FRER left....

I was gonna wait until Thursday....but should I :test: tomorrow? MC- are you testing tomorrow?


@ Tink - I hope LO is ok and the dr visit is as short as possible.
@Pheebs - LOL at your cuban cigars!
@babydream and lupine- I was wondering where you guys were- welcome back
@ Pops-FX that you get your crosshairs soon!
@ Coral - impressed that you will be able to hold out until FridaY!!
@everyone else - :hi:!!!


----------



## LEW32

@Pk - it does look like your lines are getting lighter hun! YAY!


----------



## coral11680

Off to do the school run in the rain, uggghhh be back soon ladies x


----------



## eesoja81

Hi, everyone! I've never seen so many 'viewing' as are now! 
Phoebe-so happy to read you sounding so excited! That's great that you're getting in with a midwife!:flower:
PK-try not to stress-at least you're getting a surge, and getting AF every month, so you know the chance is there to conceive!:hugs:
mothercabbage-glad you didn't wait-love seeing all of your pics! Hmm...do I see something???
LEW-totally test tomorrow! Your symptoms sound good-think positive!!!:hugs:
babydream-missed you :kiss: you seem busy, so hang in there!!!:hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

China-hey! hope you've been feeling less stressed :hugs:
Poppy-hi, hun! so when are you planning to test?
Coral-are you looking forward to your new job? I work a lot of nights, too!
Ladyb-Hey, there! How are you?

P.S. I'm in for the Group POAS Day on 11/14!!! I'll be 11dpo, I was going to wait til Mon., but hey, it's Amy's B-day, so what the heck!!!


----------



## LEW32

How are thinks with you eesoja?


----------



## eesoja81

Hi, Liz-welcome! Sorry I didn't welcome you yesterday!


----------



## mothercabbage

that is the question do i test again or not??...prpbably will who am i trying to kid?:haha:
eesoja...thats what i thought so i or dont i see it? pics are rubbish, it was more there in reality...feck no's... dont want to spend much more on tests! expensive habbit!


----------



## eesoja81

LEW32 said:


> How are thinks with you eesoja?

I'm ok. Been fighting w/DH for the past couple of days, but seems to be better now. We rarely have big arguments, so I guess it was just building. When I told him I thought we were out this month, he agreed that we would BD CD9, 10, 11, 12, 13 next cycle, or until O. Oh, and I was TOTALLY nesting yesterday-weird-I had the strongest urge to bake apple bread and wash my floors at like 9pm.

How are you, other than the torture of the TWW?:winkwink:


----------



## liz_legend

Seriously, do I have to wait 11 more days to start POAS?! I'm 3 DPO and my doc told me that since I didn't OV til CD27 or 28, I should wait at least 2 weeks...............

That's like 2 days before my hubby's birthday and he wants a baby this year :) And it's going to mega-suck if we come back :bfn:


----------



## LEW32

Its decided....MC and I are going to :test: tomorrow, right MC :winkwink::haha:


Hi Liz- the FRER (First Response Early Response) tests I got were from CVS - looks like you are in Virginia, correct? They are in a pink box....
But if you have a dollar store near you- they have cheap fairly sensitive tests too!


----------



## eesoja81

mothercabbage said:


> that is the question do i test again or not??...prpbably will who am i trying to kid?:haha:
> eesoja...thats what i thought so i or dont i see it? pics are rubbish, it was more there in reality...feck no's... dont want to spend much more on tests! expensive habbit!

WAAY to expensive! In reality, they are probably cheaper to make then the OPKs (b/c so many are in demand) but they mark them way up, b/c we all need them to feed our addiction! FX that it gets clearer tomorrow-if you can wait:haha:


----------



## LEW32

Hey Liz, I think most docs would tell you to wait until at least your are 14DPO.... but as you can see, most of us don't do that!

You could maybe pick up some cheapies at the dollar store- but just don't let it get u down if they come back negative early on- which is easier said than done! I don't even want to wait to retest until tomorrow- so I know how you feel!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

LEW32 said:


> Its decided....MC and I are going to :test: tomorrow, right MC :winkwink::haha:
> 
> 
> Hi Liz- the FRER (First Response Early Response) tests I got were from CVS - looks like you are in Virginia, correct? They are in a pink box....
> But if you have a dollar store near you- they have cheap fairly sensitive tests too!

im nervous incase its just an evap today, or if it comes back the same as today...i seriously think i have to wait a day. are you using a frer?


----------



## eesoja81

So sorry to jet, but I've got to get in the shower before picking up DD and going to work, so have a wonderful day, everyone! FX to LEW & MC on tomorrow am's tests! Love and:dust: to everyone and will talk to you soon!!!:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz this thread gets worse, only been out for an hour :dohh: MC i see something sweetie :wohoo::wohoo: . Thats you & lew pissing tomorrow then? :winkwink:

Thanks PK think i just paniced when i see the temp drop, thought wtf now :haha: so glad your lines are fading, lol think those opks have put us through the mill this cycle & waiting for ff to do our crosshairs :dohh: not sure about the Ov'ing twice tho but i dont understand those flaming charts :nope: hope ff gets back to you soon sweetie.

Now im lost with the rest :rofl: bugger :wacko:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hiya all!!

LEW and MC I see hint of lines!!!! Quick now, go to sleep so it's tomorrow already and you can :test: again! :haha:

Not staying on too long but just wanted to say I'll test with ya'll on Nov 14 too, that is *IF* AF isn't here yet cos I'm due for AF on 13th. BTW ladies, Nov 14th is celebrated in India as Children's Day!:baby: How cool is that! I think there's a lot of BFPs in store for all of us real soon :D

I haven't read any of the Twilight books.... I just picked up some PG Wodehouse though... hopefully will stop me from turning into a complete goner during this 2WW!


----------



## Mother of 4

:hi: ladies,

Tink-CONGRATS!! I can't believe I missed the news! I haven't been on for quite some time as I've been having some medical issues. That's so exciting though. When did you get your :bfp:?? It looks like there is more positives too since I was on last...congrats to the :bfp:'s. I have a pregnancy journal and the link is in my signature...my journal explains what's been going on with me. :dust: to all of you still trying!


----------



## phoebe

Mother of 4 said:


> :hi: ladies,
> 
> Tink-CONGRATS!! I can't believe I missed the news! I haven't been on for quite some time as I've been having some medical issues. That's so exciting though. When did you get your :bfp:?? It looks like there is more positives too since I was on last...congrats to the :bfp:'s. I have a pregnancy journal and the link is in my signature...my journal explains what's been going on with me. :dust: to all of you still trying!

hi mother of 4 xxx
nice to see u again hun. hope all is well with u. got my bfp 23/10/10 wahoo!! i hope ur medical issues resolve soon and that u have a happy and uneventful time in ur pg. 
hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## Mother of 4

Phoebe-Congrats:happydance::happydance: That's very exciting! H&H 9 months to you! Thanks :)


----------



## pk2of8

hey poppy, yeah i know what you mean about the panicking and the opk's have deffo made things more difficult for us this cycle! :wacko: hopefully we're both in our tww now and can relax :haha: 

i hope i hear back from the ff people soon too, although the site says not to expect a quick response if you use the pm rather than posting on their board. but i wanted them to really LOOK at my chart, ya know? so, just more waiting and twiddling thumbs i suppose :dohh: :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i dont get all that charting stuff but i hope you get it sorted soon pk..:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Cab it would be better to wait another day but I know how hard that will be for you:haha: Bet you wish you let caz send you her ic's now:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

MC how many dpo are you now....I forget.... :wacko: yeah, the charting can be tricky, but i feel like you get used to it pretty quickly once you start doing it. i think just starting it feels/looks very overwhelming at first. but thank you sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

more :hugs: pk!! if i need to ill have a go at charting next cycle....might need your help!
@coral. i think i gotta wait to test and yea i wish i had now......silly me..:dohh:
and girls i have posted my hpt in the hpt gallery...see what the others think...


----------



## LEW32

@MC I tested with a 25mui test today - dollar store. I COULD run out this evening for more of them.
I only have 2 frer left.....and they were pretty expensive.
Trying to decide if it will be a waste to use one of those tomorrow....and am still confused about how sensitive they are.

If they are the same sensitivity as the dollar tests, than I wouldn't want to use it tomorrow- but if they are more sensitive, I will! ya know?!?

:hi: mother of 4- good to see you! I hope your medical problems are past you now and you can enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## coral11680

cab nooooooo the evap queen will pounce!:haha:

Lew they advertise 25miu but are more sensitive like Tink said 12.5miu or something BUT I think I read there were reports of picking up levels as low as 6miu


----------



## mothercabbage

i dont have ANY cheapies left..:cry: thats why im thinking ill have to wait a day, if youve got a few cheapies then piss away hunni!!! ill be here to squint at the pics!! :haha: :dust: and FX for us both!
any others testing B4 the big group piss on amys b-day?


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> cab nooooooo the evap queen will pounce!:haha:
> 
> Lew they advertise 25miu but are more sensitive like Tink said 12.5miu or something BUT I think I read there were reports of picking up levels as low as 6miu

thats what i was hoping!!!!! then when it turns into a big fecking positive it'll piss on her evap bonfire!!!!!:haha: orrrrrrrrrr it will be an evap and i will be eating humble pie! :dohh:


----------



## phoebe

i might do just for the crack and to not feel left out xxx:rofl::yipee:


----------



## phoebe

as i still do it on a weekly basis anyways hehe xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl::haha: phobe...what ya like...must admit id be the same pmpl xx


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl::rofl: xxx


----------



## pk2of8

aw :hugs: mc...we'll all be here to help ya with the charting if you want to try it hun, but hopefully this is it for you sweetie!!! i was thinking the same as coral...posting it and risking the evap queen!! :haha:

lew that whole issue with the frer's, dollar store tests...that's why i'm going to buy the 10miu's off the internet next cycle.... :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

:gun::grr: BRING IT EVAP BITCH!!! <--------MOTHER CAB!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> more :hugs: pk!! if i need to ill have a go at charting next cycle....might need your help!
> @coral. i think i gotta wait to test and yea i wish i had now......silly me..:dohh:
> and girls i have posted my hpt in the hpt gallery...see what the others think...

PMSL MC i carnt wait till next cycle if your charting, all the ding dongs are gonna have a headache with you bugging them too :rofl: i wont feel so bad then :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

hope i wont need to chart! fxd...xx


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Hey you all!!!
> 
> Hope all okay, there's no way i can read through that many pages, sorry girls. Anyone got news????? Based on the last page...Tink, hope lo is okay! A pin?????
> 
> I'm sorry i havent been around for a while, working nights is draining me slowly and i'm completely sucked into the twilight saga. Nobody warned me that it's addictive and obsessive!!! I read three books within a week and starting the fourth today, it's madness and i can't stop!!! It completely takes my mind off ttc, don't even remember when we b'd last time. I'm on cd16, not sure when i ov this month, no opk no softcup. My last night shift is probably on wed, so b'd on thu possibly. I start my new job in a couple of weeks, things should be more normal.
> 
> Hope you all okay, haven't forgotten you girls, i'm just distracted and busy. But love ya all to bits xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> get ready for a shocker in that 4th book.....loved it!!!!!!!!!!! TEAM JACOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Noooooooooooo!!! I'm TEAM EDWARD!!! I like Jacob too but nooooooo!!! Please, don't say bella will be with Jacob!!! I don't want to read it now!!! I'm gonna throw up!!


----------



## mothercabbage

hahahahaha im not gonna tell you what happens but its allllllllllll gooooooooooooood hunnii x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww why is it when I'm gone all the excitement happens?!

M.C your Superdrug test looks just like mine the day before my proper BFP. How long till the line came up? x

Lew, can't wait to see your test tomorrow!

Gonna properly catch up on the posts now. My son is doing fine, doctor wasn't worried about him and were home now x


----------



## babydream

If it's good for you then it's Jacob!!!! Damn it!!! I'm not sure if I can handle the tension anymore!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream...........take your time reading breaking dawn. In my mind, its the VERY best one! I was obsessed too........well still am lol I'm team Edward :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream. Either team, and youll LOVE the conclusion. Never could have guessed it, and I'm not telling you ok? lol


----------



## mothercabbage

i cant say!! it will spoil it for you, but its a brill ending!! TEAM JACOB!!!!!!!!!!! because he's well fit! and he wants me i know it! :rofl:
@tink that line was about 5 mins...it came up b4 that but couldnt get a clear shot of it at first, its quite faded on the test now, but so is the control line, im not testing tomorrow, im basking in the hope its a bfp and not an evap at the mo! :wacko:


----------



## babydream

But I'm in agony!!!!!!!!!!!! Ok, I'll start. See you in a few days... Or on facebook!! It's easier on my phone!! Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol No Babydream, savour every moment of it. You'll only be depressed its finished if you rush it! 

MC. I'm quietly 98% certain its the start of you BFP. ;) Mine faded too x


----------



## pk2of8

i haven't been able to get into the twilight craze girls...but you're making me curious about the books anyway... :winkwink: 

tink, glad your son's ok hun...that can be so worrisome! :hugs:

well, i'm in the start of holding my piss now so i can poas again for opk at 3p. not really that i expect anything...just hoping to see that they're still fading.


----------



## liz_legend

pk2of8 said:


> i haven't been able to get into the twilight craze girls...but you're making me curious about the books anyway... :winkwink:
> 
> tink, glad your son's ok hun...that can be so worrisome! :hugs:
> 
> well, i'm in the start of holding my piss now so i can poas again for opk at 3p. not really that i expect anything...just hoping to see that they're still fading.

good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## China girl

Hey girls:wave::hi:

Sounds like we are gearing up to poas in Amy's birthday...sounds like fun!!
I will only be 9 or 10 dpo so, I will opt for an opk instead. I am not testing until the 18th.

Mo4...good to see back...I will be praying for you:hugs:
Lunar..welcome back:flower:

:hugs:Tink, baby,poppy,coral,mc,phoebe,pk,Team Edward, Team Jacob:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies congrats to those who have got there bfp and good luck to those who are about to ovulate xxxx


----------



## coral11680

cabbage did you see the new post in your gallery thread:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Too funny :rofl: she wouldnt of dared say Evap dont think :haha:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Hey girls:wave::hi:
> 
> Sounds like we are gearing up to poas in Amy's birthday...sounds like fun!!
> I will only be 9 or 10 dpo so, I will opt for an opk instead. I am not testing until the 18th.
> 
> Mo4...good to see back...I will be praying for you:hugs:
> Lunar..welcome back:flower:
> 
> :hugs:Tink, baby,poppy,coral,mc,phoebe,pk,Team Edward, Team Jacob:haha:

Hey china girl i'll join you pissing on an opk lol hope your having a good week so far :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Will also join with the OPK i am not testing till 24/11 even though im about 7dpo now just to make sure i havent got af shown up :) will make me not have to suffer the bfn i hope.. not sure 100% im 7dpo thats just according to baby med ov calendar i didnt worry too much about opks this month and im not charting so just lots of bding and looking after my new dog my oh bought for me :D 

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Aww you'll have to post a piccy of your new dog x


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> Too funny :rofl: she wouldnt of dared say Evap dont think :haha:

I know thats what I was thinking too:haha: :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies congrats to those who have got there bfp and good luck to those who are about to ovulate xxxx

Evening caz :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Wow finaly made it to the end, hope everyones doing well.

MC fx for a bfp whenever you decide to test!

I had a great weekend in the end, after the foul mood I was in:blush: 
Sat took Daisy to see the fireworks then went out for dinner, Mmmm Indian yum
Sunday Firecraker Finale @ Arena Essex (banger racing) and more fireworks lol
Then back to work:cry:
Off out again tonight though, pub grub, good friends and more cars:happydance:

For some reason I'm not feeling that positive about this cycle, not sure why though, I'm sure at some point my pma will make a return:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Evening peeps!

Awww yeah post a piccy Lupine! I am a cat person, but also love dogs. 

@Daisysmum glad your weekend went well, and your rotten mood cleared :) x


----------



## mrsamyrach

omggggg i have 2 lines xxxx


----------



## liz_legend

mrsamyrach said:


> omggggg i have 2 lines xxxx

you're :bfp: ???????????


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mrsamy?!?!?!?!

PG test?!?!?!?! where ya gone!!!!!!!!


----------



## China girl

Holy cow!!!!.....

That's awesome news!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

need 46 for full house hahahahahahahahahahahaha xxxxxxx

im soooooo symptom spotting lol got sticky cm now


----------



## ladybeautiful

Amy!!!?? What?!?!
Come back!!!!!


----------



## China girl

Tink, 
I got a question for you: How did you know you implanted(sp?) at 6dpo??
Just curious.


----------



## ladybeautiful

LOLLL you're crazy Amy!!!! :haha:

So you know we're all gonna be peeing like crazy on your b'day right? That'll be some full house :D


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl:That brightened my evening Amy sooooooooooooooooo fecking funny


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China, I guess I don't KNOW I implanted at 6DPO lol but I had a huge temp dip on my chart, and crampy pains on and off for about 3 days following. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

You little minx MrsAmy :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and after the temp dip, the temps soared to 0.2 higher than the after O temps which is another sign, a triphasic chart. x


----------



## China girl

Oh...okay....I gotcha Tink!!!
I was just curious on how that worked:flower:



Awe Amy...you little snot!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Amy thats mean! :haha:
Will show u all of my pooches :) will do one of ben(12) and pickles (4) now and will have to put ones of Toby *oh new one* (16months) and Jessie*my new one*(2) up when i can get one of them onto the computer cause oh is out and will have to get him to put them on cause i dont know how :shrug::blush:

Pickles is staff x boxer- ben is alsation xgreyhound
xxxx
 



Attached Files:







ben and pickles sulking.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 1









ben pickles bed.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrsamyrach

lup you gotta have a laugh this shagging lark drives us all potty hun xxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

mrsamyrach said:


> lup you gotta have a laugh this shagging lark drives us all potty hun xxx

So true u can say that again :) thanks for the laugh i got way excited then felt silly haha xxxx


----------



## liz_legend

awww cute!

these are my 3 pooches!
 



Attached Files:







30092_430942325855_509690855_6010860_5413931_n.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 3









10834_193590260855_509690855_4375438_8257545_n.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lupinerainbow

liz_legend said:


> awww cute!
> 
> these are my 3 pooches!

Aww they are lovely! I love dogs :) all of mine are rescues :) wish oh would hurry up so i can show off my jessie and toby and i dont abuse my animals the dogs look petrified:haha: its cause i kept making them sit to get a better picture lol.. 

xxxx


----------



## liz_legend

lupinerainbow said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> awww cute!
> 
> these are my 3 pooches!
> 
> Aww they are lovely! I love dogs :) all of mine are rescues :) wish oh would hurry up so i can show off my jessie and toby and i dont abuse my animals the dogs look petrified:haha: its cause i kept making them sit to get a better picture lol..
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

that's so awesome! My 2nd & 3rd are rescues. The 1st my hubby adopted 9 years ago from a pet store as a "discounted" pup. I actually have since become a member of the breed's rescue non-profit group :)


----------



## pk2of8

awwwwwwwwwwwwww AMY!!!!!!!!! i'm so fecking gullible...... :blush: :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Hey PK how did you OPK go today? x


----------



## mrsamyrach

ive just had the most fantastic chicken dinner wooooohooooooooo


----------



## pk2of8

hey poppy! JUST finished testing opk today and THANK GOD!!! both are back to negative...CLEAR negative :bfn: FINALLY!!! WHOO HOO!!! :happydance::yipee::loopy::happydance:

i won't test opk again now. whew. here's the piccy:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00138-20101109-1518-opkcd22-3p.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lupinerainbow

pk2of8 said:


> hey poppy! JUST finished testing opk today and THANK GOD!!! both are back to negative...CLEAR negative :bfn: FINALLY!!! WHOO HOO!!! :happydance::yipee::loopy::happydance:
> 
> i won't test opk again now. whew. here's the piccy:

Wow! Thats gonna be the happiest you will ever be about seeing a bfn savour the moment :haha: :) glad its finally gone and now its onto waiting!

xxx


----------



## pk2of8

^^^^ TOTALLY!!! lol :haha::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Woohooooooooooo they deffo faded :happydance: now your waiting like me for ff :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

yep...back to twiddling again :haha: i wish it would show me as 6dpo...that's what i think i am. waiting still to hear back from ff admin about what they think. but maybe i'm not...maybe only 2 dpo and will be having a 33 day cycle. ugh. not impossible for me, but deffo out of the ordinary. :shrug:


----------



## pk2of8

means on 14 Nov, (for the group poas) i'll be either 7dpo or 11 dpo. big difference there. :dohh:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey everyone!
Well im totally giving up this month as to whats going on with me, so wish i had stuck to the opk's i normally use cos my clearblue digi is doing my head in.
So here's where im at. . . even on the opk's i normally use (20miu) i have never had a really dark positive although pretty close on cd 17 last month, on the clearblue digi (40miu) i have never had a smiley face and today im cd 19! 
Yeasterday i got lots of ewcm which i always normally get on the same day as my nearly positive 20miu opk, yesterday afternoon when i noticed lots of ewcm so i used my clearblue digi but still no smiley face although looking at the blue lines on the test strip the test line was definately a bit darker than it had been previously although i know you are not supposed to take notice of the lines on a clearblu digi. I don't check my cp much but yesterday it definately felt lower, softer and more open. Today im back to a fair amount of creamy cm and im sure my cp feels still pretty low but harder n more closed.
Me and DH have been bd'ing every other day since cd 8 so im thinking bd again tonight and pee on my clearblue digi again tomorrow am and if still negative just leave it for this month and test (hcg) the 21st if af not here? Any suggestions???
Sorry for the long post but so confused!


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> means on 14 Nov, (for the group poas) i'll be either 7dpo or 11 dpo. big difference there. :dohh:

Ive just given up thinking what i am, like you said maybe im 3dpo today and more than likely have a 30 day cycle again whoopieeeee woo :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Hey Jenn...sounds to me like you may have Ov'd yesterday hun. every other day is a good plan for catching it, so i think you've done good sweetie :hugs: deffo go ahead and bd again tonight and i think you'll be set for the month! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Hey everyone!
> Well im totally giving up this month as to whats going on with me, so wish i had stuck to the opk's i normally use cos my clearblue digi is doing my head in.
> So here's where im at. . . even on the opk's i normally use (20miu) i have never had a really dark positive although pretty close on cd 17 last month, on the clearblue digi (40miu) i have never had a smiley face and today im cd 19!
> Yeasterday i got lots of ewcm which i always normally get on the same day as my nearly positive 20miu opk, yesterday afternoon when i noticed lots of ewcm so i used my clearblue digi but still no smiley face although looking at the blue lines on the test strip the test line was definately a bit darker than it had been previously although i know you are not supposed to take notice of the lines on a clearblu digi. I don't check my cp much but yesterday it definately felt lower, softer and more open. Today im back to a fair amount of creamy cm and im sure my cp feels still pretty low but harder n more closed.
> Me and DH have been bd'ing every other day since cd 8 so im thinking bd again tonight and pee on my clearblue digi again tomorrow am and if still negative just leave it for this month and test (hcg) the 21st if af not here? Any suggestions???
> Sorry for the long post but so confused!


Welcome to the fecked up club :rofl:

Is the clearblue digi new? just wondering if its faulty as you say when you open it the lines were a bit darker... just a thought. I used one of those back in August i think but couldnt find the sticks to buy seperate.

Well you certainly bedded enough lol


----------



## coral11680

hi ladies,

Been busy making dinner and taking son to karate, now need to sit down with a cuppa:coffee: ahhh thats nice

Where's cab gone, maybe an early night so she can test sooner:haha: 

I'm shattered, how is everyone doing?


----------



## Jenny Penn

I really hope your right pk and i did actually O yesterday, fingers crossed! Although i think i feel more crampy and have a sore lower back tonight. . . who knows lol
Think im going to bd again tonight then call it quits for this month and see what the 21st brings, i was just really hoping for a smiley face so i could pin point O and follow smep by bding for 3 nights in a row *frustrated*
Yeah Poppy the clearblue digi is new, just aswell i bought the 20 pack lol I don't think u can buy test strips seperate you have to buy the whole thing again but don't think i'll be in a rush to buy it again tbh x


----------



## LEW32

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG...

I got impatient, held my pee for 3 hours and took a FRER....and I think its a :bfp:

I am still in shock and am worried it could be wrong... I will post pics in a min...
I am FREAKING OUT!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!! get those piccys up NOW! see....told you we saw SOMETHING!!!! x


----------



## coral11680

OMG OMG hurry pics!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

ooooh bet its your fertility hanging. See, its gonna get all the ding dongs knocked up in no time! Hurry up! The suspense is killing me........


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies, I took these pix around 5 mins on a FRER....

Its faint, but started showing at 2 mins and its deffo pink.... 

I think I might start screaming! I am SOOOO nervous that its wrong or something - might run out for a digi tonight and take it tomorrow morning....

:happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







preg1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Jenny Penn

OMG Congratulations Lew x


----------



## LEW32

Here is a closer pic - my phone takes SUCKY pictures....


----------



## LEW32

trying this again!
 



Attached Files:







preg.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## LEW32

can you see it???????????????????????????????


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well my dear.....I didn't believe my first BFP either. But I must announce that you, Lew Ding Dong, are expecting a :baby: Ding Dong. Never ever seen an evap on a FRER and certainly never a line within a couple of minutes. May I celebrate?..........................



:headspin::wohoo::fool::juggle::headspin::yipee::yipee::dance::wohoo::rain::loopy::bunny::wohoo:


----------



## ladybeautiful

OH MY GOD OUR LEW IS KNOCKED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks every bit a :bfp: to me honey!!!! WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::dance::dance::dance::dance::happydance:


----------



## LEW32

YAY- Thanks Tink!

I am going to cautiously celebrate... I will feel better with another test tomorrow- especially a digi!

I am shaking - OMG!!! 

I don't know if I should wait to tell OH until tomorrow- but not sure I can contain it!!!:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Jenny Penn

I see it I see it!!!
Now who r u posting that fertility hanging to next Mrs!? Can i join the mailing list lol
Happy healthy 9 months to u x


----------



## coral11680

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

CONGRATS LEW xx


----------



## ladybeautiful

Tink, with Lew's permission I'm gonna join you in the celebratory dance around the house this time :D


----------



## LEW32

If it is stronger tomorrow I will be 100% sure.... 

I am going to have to thank my mom for that fertility hanging and also the B vits I think!

:hugs: :hugs: 

I am scared to tell anyone IRL...even OH....
Wonder if I should wait until tomorrow??????!????


----------



## lupinerainbow

LEW32 said:


> YAY- Thanks Tink!
> 
> I am going to cautiously celebrate... I will feel better with another test tomorrow- especially a digi!
> 
> I am shaking - OMG!!!
> 
> I don't know if I should wait to tell OH until tomorrow- but not sure I can contain it!!!:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:

Wow! so happy for you! You have to do a test in the morning to confirm :D :hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Go LEW!!
Dingdongers are doing so well past few weeks gives me hope!! :hugs:
Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance:


xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Lew just be careful with digis as they can say not pregnant when you are as I've seen on here many times, they are less sensitive so maybe so another frer tomorrow and wait a couple of says before the digi!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG LEW IS PREGGO :bfp::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bfp::rain::yipee::yipee:

Congratulations sweetie :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Thanks everyone- its so great to have you all to share this with.... now I just want to go to bed and wake up in the morning and see it darker !!!!! BUT its only 4:30! agghh!

I didn't even dump my pee yet- ran straight here to post!!! :headspin:


----------



## coral11680

LEW32 said:


> Thanks everyone- its so great to have you all to share this with.... now I just want to go to bed and wake up in the morning and see it darker !!!!! BUT its only 4:30! agghh!
> 
> I didn't even dump my pee yet- ran straight here to post!!! :headspin:

:haha::haha:
isn't it great that we have eachother to share the excitement with:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Thanks for the heads up Coral! :hugs:

I would have been REALLY sad if I had run out and did a digi only for it to say "Not Pregnant'

I have one more FRER, so I guess I will do that in the morning! 


OMG OMG OMG - I still can't believe it! I am TTC my first :baby: so wasn't sure how long it would take....


----------



## LEW32

now, just praying the little bugger STICKS! stick little bean stick!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I AM SO MADE UP! :hugs: 

I really would give the digi a day or two, just to make sure the HCG has built up, digis are less sensitive. Ohhhhhh! this had made my night honey, I'm so happy for you! x


----------



## LEW32

Thanks...its really made my night too....

I was GONNA do some more work this evening- but don't see how that's possible now! hehe!


----------



## coral11680

yay yay yay:happydance::happydance: made my night too! xxxxx


----------



## LEW32

:hugs: to all of you... I really love my Ding Dong friends :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LadyB, I am dancing with you......come dance with us ladies!!! Ding Dong the Witch is DEAD!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> I see it I see it!!!
> Now who r u posting that fertility hanging to next Mrs!? Can i join the mailing list lol
> Happy healthy 9 months to u x

Jenny i'll fight you for the fertility hanger :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> Jenny Penn said:
> 
> 
> I see it I see it!!!
> Now who r u posting that fertility hanging to next Mrs!? Can i join the mailing list lol
> Happy healthy 9 months to u x
> 
> Jenny i'll fight you for the fertility hanger :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: where did your Mom get it Lew :rofl:


----------



## ladybeautiful

SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU LEW!!! My grin hasn't gone yet :D


----------



## poppy666

One signature edited ( soooooooooooo preggors) :headspin::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well to be fair Poppy i do think some 'team fecked up' members need a shot of the hanger first lol what u reckon? I don't mind waiting til after u have a shot i mean i did work pretty quick so on u go Poppy u first n me second haha n if Lew don't send u it find out her address we'll go pick it up (whats a long haul flight after all) x


----------



## poppy666

:haha: me, PK and you have been fecked up with opks this month lol... No you have it first, but no fecker else gets it :rofl:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Ok Poppy deal! x


----------



## LEW32

LOL...yes, we do need to work out some sort of pecking order for the sisterhood of the traveling Kokopelli!

They got it somewhere in Arizona - my dad was working there for a few months.

Perhaps a virtual kokopelli for the group for now? Here is the pic to download!
 



Attached Files:







fertility.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jenny Penn

Haha i am gona be so superstitious and print that off n hang it above my bed cos i am so crampy tonight n just have a feeling that if it's going 'to be' this month 'tonight is the night' lol n maybe some of ur babydust will come with the pic!
What harm can it do right? You've given me some PMA Lew. . . thank you and congrats again x x x


----------



## poppy666

Its on! its on! How do i look Lew? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

listen guys i may disappear for a couple of days over the weekend
yes i know its my birthday on sunday but also it should have been my due date on monday and as it is creeping up on me its getting a bit emotional

sorry to piss on anyones parade xxxx


----------



## Damita

:wave: evening ladies sorry I haven't been around waay too much uni work on at the mo :(


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> listen guys i may disappear for a couple of days over the weekend
> yes i know its my birthday on sunday but also it should have been my due date on monday and as it is creeping up on me its getting a bit emotional
> 
> sorry to piss on anyones parade xxxx

Ahhh your not pissing on anyone's parade :hugs: can understand this place isnt really the best place to be especially Monday, we will still piss in your absence and wish you a happy birthday Amy :kiss:


----------



## Damita

mrsamyrach said:


> listen guys i may disappear for a couple of days over the weekend
> yes i know its my birthday on sunday but also it should have been my due date on monday and as it is creeping up on me its getting a bit emotional
> 
> sorry to piss on anyones parade xxxx

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Poppy- Looks fab! I am going to keep mine up for a while just in case! hehe...then I will change mine when I feel certain..

Glad I could give someone PMA Jenny- I didnt have any thing morning!


----------



## LEW32

Aww Amy- I can understand. :hugs: and Happy Birthday Early- please have a great one!


----------



## Jenny Penn

OMG OMG got a smiley face!!!


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Poppy- Looks fab! I am going to keep mine up for a while just in case! hehe...then I will change mine when I feel certain..
> 
> Glad I could give someone PMA Jenny- I didnt have any thing morning!

Im gonna take it off now ive just set it as my desktop picture :haha: BUT if you change yours i will slap it back up :rofl:


----------



## LEW32

Jenny Penn said:


> OMG OMG got a smiley face!!!

Wow- Kokopelli works fast!! :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Poppy u stole my idea I was going to put that pic as m avatar, :rofl:
Now you've confused me when u post I think it's lew:haha:


----------



## Damita

LEW32 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Coral! :hugs:
> 
> I would have been REALLY sad if I had run out and did a digi only for it to say "Not Pregnant'
> 
> I have one more FRER, so I guess I will do that in the morning!
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG - I still can't believe it! I am TTC my first :baby: so wasn't sure how long it would take....

OMG congrats :dance:


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> OMG OMG got a smiley face!!!

:haha: ya pissing nutter lol x


----------



## coral11680

LEW32 said:


> Jenny Penn said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG got a smiley face!!!
> 
> Wow- Kokopelli works fast!! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: Bloody hell it sure does!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Bloody hell that thing does work fast lol u want a picture with me in it to prove it? I can't believe it haha x


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Poppy u stole my idea I was going to put that pic as m avatar, :rofl:
> Now you've confused me when u post I think it's lew:haha:

Coral there was nooooooooooooooooo messing about then im due for implantation soon :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Scrap that i look terrible lol Im going to bed to get the goods woop woop x Night girls n congrats again Lew x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Bloody hell that things does work fast lol u want a picture with me in it to prove it? I can't believe it haha x

Yeah why not lol :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::bunny::happydance::happydance::happydance:

LEW i am so over the top thrilled for you!!!!! yay!!!!!!!!!!! W.O.W.!!!!!!! that is SO awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'll come join in tink and ladyb's dance!!! lol! :haha:

poppy, jenn...we deffo been the "fecked up" team this cycle :rofl::rofl::rofl:
but maybe jenny's smiley face on her opk is a good sign for us too poppy! :happydance:

Amy...we always miss you when you're gone hun, but we all understand the need for a break here and there! relax and take some time to yourself while you're off from here, and we all want to celebrate with you for your bday!! :hugs:

coral and tink!!! THANK YOU for mentioning to lew that the digis are not as sensitive, b/c that was my first thought and i was so anxious to read through all the posts to tell her so! whew! disaster averted!!! LOL :kiss:


----------



## ladybeautiful

:hugs: Amy. Totally understand. Take some time off, do what you need to do. And come back to us. The ding dongs will be here celebrating your birthday and sending good thoughts :)

Take care sweetheart.


----------



## lupinerainbow

:hugs: to amy hope you are okay hun my thoughts are with you:hugs: will you still be testing on your birthday?
Its all good news on this thread just hope i wont be the only one left in the end that would be bad ... i have a thought that this could be our month 1- because 11 is my lucky number and implantation would occur 11/11/10 :) and cause i would be testing day before mine and oh anniversary so [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; plus im bored of waiting now :blush:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

No Ding Dong will be left on their own sweetie even if we have to convert this thread into a TTC,1st, 2nd & 3rd Tri :haha: we all in it togethor & will all leave togethor :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> No Ding Dong will be left on their own sweetie even if we have to convert this thread into a TTC,1st, 2nd & 3rd Tri :haha: we all in it togethor & will all leave togethor :hugs:

Haha! Thats so cute! :hugs: i'm so excited for when this thread is in the parenting section with all of us together :D!

xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

lupinerainbow said:


> :hugs: to amy hope you are okay hun my thoughts are with you:hugs: will you still be testing on your birthday?
> Its all good news on this thread just hope i wont be the only one left in the end that would be bad ... i have a thought that this could be our month 1- because 11 is my lucky number and implantation would occur 11/11/10 :) and cause i would be testing day before mine and oh anniversary so [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; plus im bored of waiting now :blush:
> 
> xxxxx

yes will do af is due 16/11/2010


----------



## lupinerainbow

mrsamyrach said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: to amy hope you are okay hun my thoughts are with you:hugs: will you still be testing on your birthday?
> Its all good news on this thread just hope i wont be the only one left in the end that would be bad ... i have a thought that this could be our month 1- because 11 is my lucky number and implantation would occur 11/11/10 :) and cause i would be testing day before mine and oh anniversary so [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; plus im bored of waiting now :blush:
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> yes will do af is due 16/11/2010Click to expand...

Okay then Fx'ed :hugs: Make sure you drop in and tell us if you get a + really hope you do 

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Right im off to bed im shattered, congratulations again Lew, now start looking after yourself :hugs:

Sweet dreams everyone & cya all tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Same as poppy!
Night all! :hugs: to all! Congrats to poppy! GL to everyone else!

xxxx


----------



## MommyV

Congrats Lew!!! How exciting u got your bfp. I thought that I saw something on the dollar store test as well. Can't wait to see your test in the am.

MC- I def see a line on your test I'm excited to see your test tomorrow as well.

PK- Glad to see opk's finally turning neg. 

ASFM- Nothing really going on. I have a touch of a cold and am just waiting to o.


----------



## liz_legend

Congrats Lew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## China girl

Well I will be damned!!!....we got us another knocked up ding dong!!!!

Congrats Lew!!...Gobble Gobble

Jenny..congrats on your :laugh2:

Amy, I understand your leaving for a bit, but have an awesome birthday and dont stay away too long.

See you ladies tomorrow...


----------



## LEW32

Thanks China....how are you doing :hugs:?


----------



## ladybeautiful

So Lew, how's your evening going? :D Told OH yet or waiting until tmrw's test?


----------



## LEW32

I did tell him- he was excited! I am still not believing it though- I think tomorrow's test will help solidify it.

How are you lady?

If my test gets darker tomorrow, I am going to ring the dr to get an appt...that will make it seem real!


----------



## ladybeautiful

So exciting!! :hug:

I'm doing good... I've actually been smiling all evening thinking about your BFP :) I didn't have much (read: ANY) PMA this cycle but you've given me hope! 

ZERO symptoms though. Temp isn't indicating anything. The last few cycles I noticed my temp started falling gradually until AF starting CD 9, so we'll see tomorrow. 

Just hoping Kokopelli works his magic on me and the rest of us Ding Dongs too!! :)

Enjoy your *special* feeling!

EDIT: Of COURSE that line is gonna get darker tomorrow!!!


----------



## LEW32

aww Lady- glad I could give you some PMA!!! my temps didn't seem particularly special either, if that helps you out?
Have a good night


----------



## ladybeautiful

:wave:


----------



## Hopes314

Lew congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs, I await news :) x


----------



## poppy666

Wooohooooooooooo i got my crosshairs :happydance: not that it means anything to me but my temp went back up today. Hmmmmmm PK your next :haha:

Morning ding dongs :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooooh fab news Popps! Phew! lol :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

LOL Yeah bet your relieved :haha: well i should of covered it i dtd on cd15,16,17 & ov day 18, but didnt do it day after ov :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Never mind Pops, to be honest its before and during O that you counts :)


----------



## coral11680

Morning girls!

Yahoo for your crosshairs pops!:happydance:

Wheres cabbage? Hopefully poas:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I am wondering the same thing.....:( have to go out soon, wanted to catch her before I go!


----------



## coral11680

either she's poas or doesnt want to do it today, and knows if she comes on here she will!:haha::haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: yes. You ok Coral? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh and just peeked at your chart. looking good! :happydance:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi everyone!
I feel so relieved today after finally getting my smiley face last night, phew!
I will opk again at about 2pm today and if it's negative i will dtd again for 1 last time tonight and count today as O day i think, do u guy think this sounds right?
Looking forward to joining the tww! Think i will do ic's from 8dpo this cycle and if i get any sign of a line will take a better test x


----------



## coral11680

I'm ok thanks tink you?

Just itching and itching to test but know I shouldnt 8dpo is too early!!!


----------



## coral11680

Hi Jen, glad you got your smiley hun!:happydance:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thank you Coral! Now im just wishing i was 8dpo like u. . . i would totally be testing although i know it's too early but hey i have plenty ic'c to feed my addiction lol x


----------



## coral11680

tink, where are you you're supposed to be talking me out of testing!!!!:haha:


----------



## coral11680

Dammit I caved BFN:cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Too funny :rofl: she wouldnt of dared say Evap dont think :haha:

she knows the score that evap bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:gun::rofl::haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

morning ding dongs! Hope everyone is well! Huge congrats to Lew :happydance: I've had a productive morning, got step son the new kinect game thingy, thought that was going to be a mission:happydance: and got Daisy some Sylavanian families! Two xmas pressies done and dusted! Chilling out with breakfast at Mcy D's, bliss


----------



## coral11680

moring Daisy and cabs, Cab did you test?


----------



## coral11680

oh ok just saw on other thread you are waiting, good girl, roll on tomorrow!!


----------



## coral11680

My flippin eyes are crosseyed now from staring at my stupid test!!! arrrgghh why do I do it to myself!:dohh:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Post a pic Coral so we can go crosseyed too!? x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all.....:wave:
@ LEW... HUGE congrats girly!!! :happydance::headspin::bfp::bfp::bunny::happy::yipee::wohoo:
@amy...happy early birthday!!! and tata for now! xx
@coral...no never tested...i thought it was pointless..that test yesterday was prob an evap as i have the worst period pains just now...feel sick as a dog with dissapointment..oh well, i suppose ill wait for af and then be NTNP until after xmas...
Thanx to the girlys waiting to see if i tested...it seems a waste of a test to be honest with the period pains ive got..:cry: i hate superdrug tests....there was soooooooooooo a fecking pink line on that yesterday!! i thought they never got evaps? maybe they do!
just checked CP too just to be sure af is coming and its low soft and fairly open!! now i am pissed off...BUT on a brighter note my brother has just txt to say that he and his family will still be coming on saturday...just after 1pm...for those that dont know, i have only met him once when i was 14/15, im 29 now so thats a long time! so nervous but excited....too many emotions going on today..:growlmad::cry::happydance::blush:......


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> My flippin eyes are crosseyed now from staring at my stupid test!!! arrrgghh why do I do it to myself!:dohh:

giza look at it then??!! xx


----------



## coral11680

cabs, I'm sure that was a pink line yesterday!! Will you test if af not here in the morn?

I've been playing around with my camera to take a pic buts too blurry, all the settings are messed up on it and I aint got a clue!! When I was trying to take it I saw a faint line but think its evap coz its gone now snow white:cry:

Great news about your bro, have a lovely time with him and his family!:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC I have had af pains since 6DPO that only stopped 2 days ago......my CP was low and soft on my BFP day. It moved high 5 days ago, so high i cant even reach it! 

No way your out....

:hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

really tink????? feck me! maybe im not out then...i told ya i dont know what CP is all about, but i thought i did know that its low and soft b4 af...:dohh: yes then coral, if af not here ill test.
cant wait to see my bro, will try to get a pic of us together and post it,....
........thats got my hopes back up tink...i think i may cry now!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Quite normal for your cervix not to move higher till after af has been missed. Awwww don't cry honey, the wait is almost over! xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

speaking of cramps I have had the odd few twinges but not cramps as such, but last night in bed I woke up a few times from dull cramps? Not sure if I was imagining them as my mind does play tricks on me in the tww!:haha:

Tink did you have an IC bfn before your BFP?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I had about 3 IC's that I could have sworn I saw something on, concluded I was seeing evaps, only slight and i couldn't get them to show up on a pic. So yes I did, sounds kinda like the test you just did. :hugs: hoping something will show up on them soon, what ones are you using? x


----------



## mothercabbage

coral i neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed to see a pic or im going to go pee on an opk!!!!!!:rofl::haha:
thanx tink..:hugs::kiss::friends:


----------



## coral11680

I'm using one step tests from ebay, There is def no line there now, when I thought I saw a line it was about 30 mins, now its over an hour and snow white even when help up to the light:growlmad:


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> coral i neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed to see a pic or im going to go pee on an opk!!!!!!:rofl::haha:
> thanx tink..:hugs::kiss::friends:

 :rofl:

sorry not worth posting too blurry


----------



## mothercabbage

ok coral, will you hold off testing now or do it everyday until bfp or af?? xx


----------



## coral11680

wait til Friday like I was supposed to:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I used them! and yes, had the disappearing almost there line before a BFP. Even then, the IC was still pretty feint on the same day. So looking hopeful huh? x :hugs: x

Cabbage, hang in there........ lol although don't ask me to discourage you from POAS and I wont be able to oblige lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so im bord! :haha: i had to have a play with my test pic, found an ace tweeking web site and did this to my test from yesterday....looks good eh! still think af is coming though but kept my mind off it for 5 mins! xx
 



Attached Files:







tweeked.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MommyV

Ladies I am getting so excited for you. I really hope that we see some more bfp's on here.

MC- I came on here early this am to see your test but I understand not wanting to be dissappointed. I'll look forward to seeing your bfp soon. I def saw a line on the test that you took the other day.

Coral- It sounds like you may have a bfp in the making too. I think that we are going to be seeing lots of bfp's this cycle.

Poppy- yeah for crosshairs it's good to finally have your o confirmed.

Tink- how r u doing? 5weeks today you're moving right along u found out so early it seems like you've been pg forever. I hope that all is well with the little one and that you're still feeling well.

ASFM- no temping these past few days because I've come down with a cold. I don't like using my bbt when I'm sick unless I'm towards the end of the tww. Today is cd6 so I know that I won't o for at least another week but prob will be longer. I am going to go to the dollar store and get opk's to start taking on cd12. It would be pretty much unheard of for me to o before cd14 so I think that will do. I only want to test once a day so I was thinking of testing at 2pm do u ladies think that is a good time to test if I'll only be testing once a day.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh I like :) So have you decided to wait till af gets here or go for it in the morning? x


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ding Dongers...


Well...I took a test again this morning and the pink line appeared again starting at 2mins! Its lighter than yesterdays, but I think that is because I stupidly got up and peed at 5am and then my hubby really wanted me to poas before he left for work at 7:30....so my pee wasn't as concetrated I think....
:cloud9:
Here is a picture of both taken with my real camera- couldn't get the best settings, but its close enough.
Top one is yesterdays...bottom is this mornings.
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## MommyV

MC- I saw your line yesterday on the untweaked pic. I think that when u do test you're going to get a nice line. If not then the test you took is garbage and giving u a terrible evap. Are you going to test tomorrow or wait it out until af is late?


----------



## MommyV

Congrats Lew u r def pg. Nice tests and great lines for 11dpo. Enjoy your pregnancy and have a wonderful and healthy nine months.


----------



## coral11680

oh my loving the tweaked test very clear line cab!:happydance::happydance:

Lew wonderful news hun, lovely lines!:happydance::happydance: Do you beleive it now?:haha:

Tink I really hope you are right about the test, I must say I never had an evap on them before but plenty of people have! I need to wait til at least Friday I think.

Mommyv, I think testing with your opks at 2pm everyday is a good time thats about the time I did last month and got a positive


----------



## mothercabbage

i cant wait until 15th so im POAS tomorrow, if that test was a dud im going to go poke it in someone who works in superdruds eye!!:rofl: i know there is a line there but its just whether its an evap...should be a clear line tomorrow if i am preggo..FX
lew..great lines..:happydance: i wish id have bought frer tests again! everyone getting bfp on them!...xx


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> i cant wait until 15th so im POAS tomorrow, if that test was a dud im going to go poke it in someone who works in superdruds eye!!:rofl: i know there is a line there but its just whether its an evap...should be a clear line tomorrow if i am preggo..FX
> lew..great lines..:happydance: i wish id have bought frer tests again! everyone getting bfp on them!...xx

:rofl::rofl: that would be a sight to see:haha:


----------



## coral11680

Glad I'm going to be working at Boots! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LEW32

@MC- my cheapie test was EXACTLY like yours...in fact, I dare say yours was darker.... the only thing that is showing up for me at this point is on a FRER....do you have any of those?
Oh and I just went and checked my CP- its medium/medium. They do say that CP is not a reliable indicator! 

@Coral- would love to squint at your test hun...:hugs: its still early though!

@ Poppy- yay for crosshairs! :happydance:

@Jenny, I think that sounds like a good plan for your O day.

@Tink, MommyV, and anyone else who is on now, :hi:
FXing for all my ding dongers - hoping for lots of :bfp: this month!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Mommyv :hugs: sorry to hear you have a cold! wish you better soon. Yeah prob best not to temp unless your at an important time in your cycle. I think the best time to test varies for OPK's but certainly not first thing in the morning. When I tested once a day I did it at 3:30 but missed my surge which was later confirmed by FF. Think most of the other girlies have had success with mid afternoon testing.

@me, yes it does seem I've been preggers for ages lol can't believe I'm only 5 weeks! I'm doing ok, not really feeling very much at all yet. I'm a little more tired and peeing loads. Tummy still feels a bit wierd, but no actualy cramps any more. Have my booking in app for 8 weeks :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

oooh strange my siggie has disappeared?

Edited: Oh ok, its back now lol

Lew, Lovely lines honey ..... congratulations again, I'm so pleased for you :hugs: x


----------



## LEW32

@ Coral...I 85% believe it now. :)
Going to call the doc in a little while- I think my doc likes to confirm with a blood test, so will set that up.

I would really like to stick around here with you guys though if that's alright...I promise not to talk pregnancy stuff here- just want to say with my friends so we all be bump buddies together!

:hug: :kiss:


----------



## phoebe

LEW WOOHOO!!! XXXXX
:happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS MY LOVELY XXXX


----------



## phoebe

to everyone else :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi Pheebs :hi:

Lew, you better stick around!!:friends:


----------



## LEW32

Hi Pheebs and Thanks :friends:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: morning dingy dongs!! 

@MC-- :rofl: @ poking the drugstore person in the eye with your test!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: i'd LOVE to do something like that every once in a while!! I'm STILL chuckling about it, and it was 3 or 4 pages ago.... LOLOL on another note, your cp before af (I think) is usually low and FIRM. at least, that's one way i always know af is coming. i can't wait to see your test tomorrow morning!!! :happydance:

@Lew--hun that's deffo still a line!!! i bet it would have been much darker if you'd used your 5am pee for it! :winkwink: so excited for you sweetie! :kiss: and you better stick around!! :hugs:

@coral...you're not out yet sweetie! 8dpo still very early!

@poppy...:happydance: you got your crosshairs!! yay!!

all the rest of my dingy luvs...:hugs: and hope you're all doing well!

well, i still don't have crosshairs, but i just believe ff is wrong. that's what i keep telling myself anyway. i guess i'll know next week if af comes or not. :wacko:


----------



## coral11680

Morning PK,

Yeah i would go by the dates you think hun:hugs:


----------



## LEW32

:hi: Pk

In my VERY unexpert opinion, I would guess you O'd on cd17- is that what you were thinking?????
Hope you get it sorted out soon hun!


----------



## mothercabbage

FIRM?? well it was the otherday but not a while ago, had quite a bit of milky CM, anywho..:wave: girlys..mothercabbage is going to be smiling all day and having PMA whether i want it or not!! *grins*..i wish i had some cheapies! 
just seen the weather for tomorrow! wow rain or what! glad i got a bit of washing done today!!:laundry: 
we should get the new car this afternoon! :happydance: just a little corsa but she's a beauty! we had to go for a smaller size car as steven has only just passed his test and boy! the insurance is steeeeeeep! but we'll manage..:thumbup: if not ill have to stop poas!! save some money!:blush:
not sure what crosshairs are?? is that when ff friend says you O..? so does poppy know when she O?? pk did you get your responce from ff admin? do you have crosshairs yet?


----------



## mothercabbage

:dohh: re-read your post pk! hope you get somekind of response soon! xx


----------



## pk2of8

no still haven't heard from ff admin yet. :nope: but the site does say that if you pm them rather than post on a board to expect a response to take longer. i guess neither me or my temps are going anywhere in the meantime. gggrrrrrr. i'll give it another day or 2 and if i still haven't heard anything back then i'll send another message. 

lew, i actually think i ov'd on cd16, just based on the fact that i "dried up" that day. plus i didn't opk the day before, so maybe my surge started cd15 :shrug: i'm just trying to hold on to a little bit of hope that (#1) i did actually ov this cycle, (#2) that i Ov'd when i THINK i Ov'd, and (#3) that those 2 days we bd'd will have been enough to catch it. *sigh* seems like an awful lot to ask for at this point.


----------



## TTC2308

Morning Girls....

Congrats Lew!!!!

MC - POAS PLEASSSSEEEEEEE! I am anxious. I can't believe you havent caved yet with a line like that on your first test :wacko:

As for me.......47 DPO - No AF - No BFP - going to the Doctor today at 10:30 for an Upper Quadrant Ultrasound. Not sure what they are looking for. Doctor says if I dont have AF by Monday he wants to see me in his office :wacko:


----------



## TTC2308

Oh, forgot to ask Tink.......any thoughts on what they are looking for with the ultrasound?

Sorry...brain kinda mushy today...really bad cold!! oh and for what its worth----lots and lots of CM (TMI)


----------



## pk2of8

TTC - :hugs: and prayers for ya hun that all goes well at your appointment. keep us updated!!! :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Hi TTC, hope your doc appointment goes well hun:hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:

Nice lines Lew!! & no you can't leave...:winkwink:

@poppy, when did you Ov??
@pk, would you like for me to kick FF butt for making you wait so long??...cause I will!!:flower:

Hey phoebe, coral, mc, tink & all my girles:flower:

I am in a pissy mood today. One, I have a damn canker sore on my fecking lip...ist so uncomfortable. two, I have to register for glasses and the classes I want to take are not availabl.....grrrrr:finger:

Oh, and I am having some lower ad cramps:dohh:


----------



## LEW32

TTC - :hugs: and prayers for you. Will be thinking about ya!


----------



## TTC2308

Thanks Girls... I hope so too. I think I am more anxious to find out why they are doing the ultrasound.


----------



## LEW32

:hugs: China... hope your day gets better

Fyi to all TWWers....I have been having af type cramps for the past few days....there is hope!


----------



## TTC2308

China :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

TTC you sure its an Upper quadrant scan? not lower? x


----------



## phoebe

hi girls xxx
good luck ttc, i will be thinking of u xx:hugs::hugs::hugs:

sorry to hear ur in a pissy mood china, but if it helps then so am i. got he going back to works blues. have just heard i'm going into a 8 day run of mixed shifts and that boss is being super shitty with eveyone. so that has filled me with the joys of spring not!! hey ho shit happens xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

TCC hope all goes well at ulta sound scan..:hugs: i didnt cave and test b/c im sure its an evap so im basking in the hope that it was an early faint bfp....the sooner i test the sooner all my hopes are gone(well i think anyway) so im just riding out the possibility a bit longer..:haha: 
CHINA hi hunni, :hugs: what classes did you want to take? and sorry you cant take them..:friends:


----------



## TTC2308

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> TTC you sure its an Upper quadrant scan? not lower? x

Yes they told me it was upper....looking at gallbladder, kidneys and liver


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:phobe
lew nice ticker!!!!


----------



## TTC2308

mothercabbage said:


> TCC hope all goes well at ulta sound scan..:hugs: i didnt cave and test b/c im sure its an evap so im basking in the hope that it was an early faint bfp....the sooner i test the sooner all my hopes are gone(well i think anyway) so im just riding out the possibility a bit longer..:haha:
> CHINA hi hunni, :hugs: what classes did you want to take? and sorry you cant take them..:friends:

You should have lots of hope because the evap queen didnt scream EVAP EVAP EVAP!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

TTC2308 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> TCC hope all goes well at ulta sound scan..:hugs: i didnt cave and test b/c im sure its an evap so im basking in the hope that it was an early faint bfp....the sooner i test the sooner all my hopes are gone(well i think anyway) so im just riding out the possibility a bit longer..:haha:
> CHINA hi hunni, :hugs: what classes did you want to take? and sorry you cant take them..:friends:
> 
> You should have lots of hope because the evap queen didnt scream EVAP EVAP EVAP!! :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

she fecking darent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:
i must admit though she had me surprised!


----------



## coral11680

Hi China :hi:

Sorry you are having a shite day! I hate canker sores ouch!
I've been having light cramps but last night they woke me up several times!:shrug: Nothing today though.


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> TCC hope all goes well at ulta sound scan..:hugs: i didnt cave and test b/c im sure its an evap so im basking in the hope that it was an early faint bfp....the sooner i test the sooner all my hopes are gone(well i think anyway) so im just riding out the possibility a bit longer..:haha:
> CHINA hi hunni, :hugs: what classes did you want to take? and sorry you cant take them..:friends:
> 
> You should have lots of hope because the evap queen didnt scream EVAP EVAP EVAP!! :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> she fecking darent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:
> i must admit though she had me surprised!Click to expand...

:rofl: i think she's learned her lesson! :rofl:
Cabs still chuckling about the poking eye of superdrugs assistant :laugh2: :lol:


----------



## mothercabbage

well if she wants to sell me dodgy tests ill give her a dodgy fecking eye!!! :rofl:
maybe the evap queen is saying she saw a faint pink line so i get my hopes up, then when it comes out bfn afterall she can laugh at me!!! how paranoid am i wtf!!!!:haha:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :wave:phobe
> lew nice ticker!!!!

mc :hi::hi: xx


----------



## TTC2308

mothercabbage said:


> well if she wants to sell me dodgy tests ill give her a dodgy fecking eye!!! :rofl:
> maybe the evap queen is saying she saw a faint pink line so i get my hopes up, then when it comes out bfn afterall she can laugh at me!!! how paranoid am i wtf!!!!:haha:

She better not laugh :growlmad:.....she dont know what the Ding Dongers have up their sleeves :gun::gun:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok TTC, just ruling out a few things I guess. The general thing about our menstrual cycles is that if something is wrong in our bodies, fertility is something that gets put on hold. I expect they are just ruling out other kinds of disease. x


----------



## TTC2308

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Ok TTC, just ruling out a few things I guess. The general thing about our menstrual cycles is that if something is wrong in our bodies, fertility is something that gets put on hold. I expect they are just ruling out other kinds of disease. x

Thanks....I will update when I get back. I probably wont find anything out until tomorrow though.


----------



## LEW32

I am so bad at waiting! I just called the doctor's...they scheduled me for an appointment on the 19th...ughh... that feels so far away. I guess I will do digi in a few days and then I will feel 100%! 

I know...I am stubborn!


----------



## LEW32

Does anyone know if I continue to take 60 mg of B6, if that's ok? I can't seem to find conclusive info on the web...

Tink- any ideas?


----------



## poppy666

Hi ding dongs just got back from hospital & had to read about 10 pages since i posted this morning :haha:

My 17yr old got up for college this morning, but couldnt stand properly cos he kept getting dizzy, i said you must of got up too quick, but he got worse and was sick with blood in it and burning up, so rang doctors who told me to take him to A&E long story short he has Gastro?? Doctor given him some tablets for the sickness and some for the dizziness, so he in bed now.

@ MC hang in their my sweetie i know you can get af pains whilst PG :thumbup:
@ PK awww i thought your chart would of been sorted this morning too, hope ff gets back to you soon :hugs: have you also posted your chart in the gallery for others to comment?
@ Lew your not going anywhere once a ding dong always a ding dong BFP or not lol :kiss:
@ China girl :hug:
@ TTC hope you get sorted sweetie must be frustrating x

All the rest hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :flower:


----------



## China girl

TTC2308 said:


> China :hugs:

Mega :hugs: to you TTC...praying for ya girly!!!


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> TCC hope all goes well at ulta sound scan..:hugs: i didnt cave and test b/c im sure its an evap so im basking in the hope that it was an early faint bfp....the sooner i test the sooner all my hopes are gone(well i think anyway) so im just riding out the possibility a bit longer..:haha:
> CHINA hi hunni, :hugs: what classes did you want to take? and sorry you cant take them..:friends:

I wanted to take cost accounting and accounting systems, but they only offer cost in the morinings & I cant do mornings. And accounting systems is only offered on Monday nights same time I have to take Intermediate II. Bascially, the they don't have enought teachers to teach the accounting glasses and the students are paying the price....grrrr...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lew, yes B6 is fine, and helps with morning sickness. How much you taking? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

duhhhhhhhhh lol 60mg I am half asleep here


----------



## liz_legend

So I had some cramps in my lower abdomen last night after DTD. Is that normal?
_Excuse my newbie symptom spotting ways!_


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Up to you, but no harm continuing if you have some left, but just the one tablet per day. The maximum pregnancy dose is 100mg per day. 50mg recommended to treat pregnancy related nausea x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LIZ oh Symptom spotting :happydance: well could be a good sign, I must say i had more cramping before af than usual this cycle. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, sorry to hear about your son. Theres loads going about! Hope he feels better soon x

China, still got everything crossed for your 'gobble gobble' x


----------



## mothercabbage

RANT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(then ill catch up on latest posts)
my dear friend who had to go to the clap clinic this morning said she would pick me up some pound shop hpt to keep my addiction going...nice of her yea? until she uses one herself and gets a 2nd fecking line aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....i had to keep smiling as im txting her back thanking her for keeping some for me and congrats!:growlmad: the thing is she knew when i was on BC that i would be TTC and she kept saying "YOUR MAD" now she txts and says "i hope im not" and "ill kill him", her OH is an ass they have only been going out for a few months and they have split up more times than my legs since TTC!!!! i spoke to my OH and told him im not happy! but i have to say i cant be pissed off at her, as she is on the jab contraceptive, and it prob that im just jelous to death!!!! she prob got preggo when she changed from the pill to the jab, she told me theyd had a few mishaps....rant over.....


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Hi ding dongs just got back from hospital & had to read about 10 pages since i posted this morning :haha:
> 
> My 17yr old got up for college this morning, but couldnt stand properly cos he kept getting dizzy, i said you must of got up too quick, but he got worse and was sick with blood in it and burning up, so rang doctors who told me to take him to A&E long story short he has Gastro?? Doctor given him some tablets for the sickness and some for the dizziness, so he in bed now.
> 
> @ MC hang in their my sweetie i know you can get af pains whilst PG :thumbup:
> @ PK awww i thought your chart would of been sorted this morning too, hope ff gets back to you soon :hugs: have you also posted your chart in the gallery for others to comment?
> @ Lew your not going anywhere once a ding dong always a ding dong BFP or not lol :kiss:
> @ China girl :hug:
> @ TTC hope you get sorted sweetie must be frustrating x
> 
> All the rest hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :flower:

awwwww poor love..:hug: and thanx ill be testing tomorrow..just want to be preggo now im sick of always being on edge about O af or testing....:cry::growlmad:


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Pops, sorry to hear about your son. Theres loads going about! Hope he feels better soon x
> 
> China, still got everything crossed for your 'gobble gobble' x

Me too Tink....I think I got a good shot this month... I'm not going to get my hopes up until I see those 2 pink lines


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> RANT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(then ill catch up on latest posts)
> my dear friend who had to go to the clap clinic this morning said she would pick me up some pound shop hpt to keep my addiction going...nice of her yea? until she uses one herself and gets a 2nd fecking line aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....i had to keep smiling as im txting her back thanking her for keeping some for me and congrats!:growlmad: the thing is she knew when i was on BC that i would be TTC and she kept saying "YOUR MAD" now she txts and says "i hope im not" and "ill kill him", her OH is an ass they have only been going out for a few months and they have split up more times than my legs since TTC!!!! i spoke to my OH and told him im not happy! but i have to say i cant be pissed off at her, as she is on the jab contraceptive, and it prob that im just jelous to death!!!! she prob got preggo when she changed from the pill to the jab, she told me theyd had a few mishaps....rant over.....


I'm doing a lot of ass kicking in the UK!!!:rofl::rofl:
Your time will come mc:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

China girl said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> RANT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(then ill catch up on latest posts)
> my dear friend who had to go to the clap clinic this morning said she would pick me up some pound shop hpt to keep my addiction going...nice of her yea? until she uses one herself and gets a 2nd fecking line aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....i had to keep smiling as im txting her back thanking her for keeping some for me and congrats!:growlmad: the thing is she knew when i was on BC that i would be TTC and she kept saying "YOUR MAD" now she txts and says "i hope im not" and "ill kill him", her OH is an ass they have only been going out for a few months and they have split up more times than my legs since TTC!!!! i spoke to my OH and told him im not happy! but i have to say i cant be pissed off at her, as she is on the jab contraceptive, and it prob that im just jelous to death!!!! she prob got preggo when she changed from the pill to the jab, she told me theyd had a few mishaps....rant over.....
> 
> 
> I'm doing a lot of ass kicking in the UK!!!:rofl::rofl:
> Your time will come mc:hugs:Click to expand...

come n get em china! they need an ass kicking!!:gun:
thanx china :hug::kiss::friends:


----------



## liz_legend

mothercabbage said:


> RANT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(then ill catch up on latest posts)
> my dear friend who had to go to the clap clinic this morning said she would pick me up some pound shop hpt to keep my addiction going...nice of her yea? until she uses one herself and gets a 2nd fecking line aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....i had to keep smiling as im txting her back thanking her for keeping some for me and congrats!:growlmad: the thing is she knew when i was on BC that i would be TTC and she kept saying "YOUR MAD" now she txts and says "i hope im not" and "ill kill him", her OH is an ass they have only been going out for a few months and they have split up more times than my legs since TTC!!!! i spoke to my OH and told him im not happy! but i have to say i cant be pissed off at her, as she is on the jab contraceptive, and it prob that im just jelous to death!!!! she prob got preggo when she changed from the pill to the jab, she told me theyd had a few mishaps....rant over.....

that totally BLOWS! :growlmad:


----------



## pk2of8

thanks China hun :hugs: i hope i hear something back soon!

poppy, i'm sorry your son is so sick hun...poor baby. hope he gets better soon. i did post in the chart stalkers thread but only 1 person responded, so i was thinking about starting a new thread with it to try to get opinions. :shrug: maybe...if ff takes much longer i probly will.

MC...sorry to hear about your friend maybe being preggo too. :wacko: sounds like she maybe just wanted to give herself an excuse to buy some tests when she offered to get them for you. i hope you get a clear positive tomorrow sweetie :hugs::kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies, 
Poppy sorry your son is sick, hope he feels better very soon!

Cabbage oh no isn't it annoying to hear people getting preg who don't want to be!:growlmad: did she give u the tests? Test now :test: :haha:


----------



## poppy666

PK That be a good idea to post it on here im sure others have had a similar situation.

MC if we get preggers same time remind me not to go baby shopping with you OMG we'll be banned from everywhere with you wanting to kick everyone's ass :haha:

Im gonna poas later OPK one of course i feel the needdddddddddddddd :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@MC, not liking your story about your friend, and totally understand your rant! grrrrr. Sure it will be your time very soon. Have you got the tests? 

@PK,I'm trying to work out your chart, but failing miserably. I really hoping it was earlier for your sake and it could have been CD15. BUT it could equally be any of the following days. So I guess the worse case scenario is CD20 where all the fertile signs stopped. I think you are really gonna have just take this cycle as it comes, and wait and see what happens. Sorry couldn't help more, but sending hugs :hugs: and :dust: x


----------



## phoebe

hi poppy sorry to hear about ur son. hope he gets well soon xxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies, yeah sure he be fine he's still asleep... if the dizziness dont go by tomorrow will have to take him to the doctors because my son said its like the room is spinning around & even does it if he's just sitting up, hospital mentioned something to do with his ears but cant remember the name of the condition :dohh: will see how he goes :kiss:


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, everyone! I just wanted to catch up quickly on posts and give a quick hi!!!
LEW-OOOOOMMMMMGGGGG!!!!! Congrats, huh!!

MC-DEFINITELY TWO LINES-especially on that tweaked one!!!! Can't WAIT to see tomorrow's darker line!!!

Poppy-So sorry to hear your son isn't feeling well-seems like everyone's got something!!

Everyone else-a friendly 'hello' and I'll attempt to get back on tonight after dinner. Have a great rest of the day. Love and:dust:

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi everyone!!!

Time to edit my siggy.... one more ding dong BFP WOOHOO!!! :D


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

labarynthitis Pops? if you google it you should be able to get some info. xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Tink i know it began with an L and that looks like it, but couldnt understand what the doctor was saying :haha: Mentioned he'd have to go on medication and it would go away, but may return at a later date :shrug:


----------



## China girl

poppy...:hugs:to you and your son...hope he gets well soon.



Rant: I have dry mouth and its bothering the hell out of me....and this damn canker sore is not helping....done bit it twice.....grrr!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah, it causes pretty rotton vertigo. And the room does actually spin when you have it like your sons describing. If he's still the same tomorrow i say go back to the doc, and ask him about it. Does sound like a possibility. Wishing him better x


----------



## poppy666

Doctor just given him sickness tablets & tablets for dizziness i think thats what they for i left him to go get car so he didnt need to walk far. They called Prochlorperazine & Hyoscine butylbrom.

Bless this morning he couldnt walk straight cos of his dizziness n looked spaced out.... but yep Tink if no better tomorrow he going back to Doctor x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Aww... hope your son feels better soon Poppy!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China, i hate them sores, i always get one when I'm run down. Have you tried toothpaste? when your indoors obviously lol I also get a really dry mouth, its my tablets. I suck on hard sweets, you got any? x


----------



## pk2of8

aw poor China!!! i hate those dang canker (chancre??) sores! and biting them!!! oooohhhhhhhhh thats the worst b/c then they swell more and you're more likely to bite it again! aaaarrrggghhh... *shiver* i know your pain hun and i feel for ya! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww poor thing, yeah it can be that bad. Might be has a couple of things going on, theres a lot of sickly germs going about. x


----------



## China girl

The more water I drink...the dryer it seems to gets...well that's I think anyways...
A co worker did mention toothpaste...I will try it when I get home. I have some hard candy I can suck on...... Its just frustrating....

Thanks for the advice girls!!:flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all, thanx for the sympathy with the "friend" of mine...i keep calling her a bitch but its only b/c im jelous! :blush:
@poppy...what is wrong with baby shopping with me? i am not mental :wacko: (yet!):haha: hope your son gets well soon
@coral and pk no i never got the tests, she can shove them!! pmpl:haha: she said it could be an evap, so i asked her if it had colour? she said yea its kinda pinkish! to me that sound like a faint pos...but get this, i asked her to send me a pic of it...ages ago! and im still waiting for a reply.....is she winding me up or what?? if it had 2 lines id have had it in the news paper by now :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww that sounds not v.nice china hunni..hope it goes soon..is it right your immune system is weaker in early preg.im sure ive read that somewhere.....that maybe a good sign, OR i could be speaking shit! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

May go poas MC you jealous :rofl: ner ner ner :tease:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: 

Maybe your mate is winding you up, sick bitch!


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> May go poas MC you jealous :rofl: ner ner ner :tease:

no i have an opk i could go piss on! :tease::haha:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh i just done my opk lol x


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> May go poas MC you jealous :rofl: ner ner ner :tease:
> 
> no i have an opk i could go piss on! :tease::haha:Click to expand...

What u waiting for then:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

waiting to see pics of poppys opk!!! dont be shy show us you pie! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

You know your dying to do one too Coral :haha: MC be on toilet now lol x


----------



## poppy666

Well i got a lovely faint line on mine & im feeling good :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea coral!!! get pissing! lol x


----------



## poppy666

Here you go 3dpo yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :happydance: lol

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image021.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mothercabbage

id settle for a test like that but of the hpt variety in the morning...welcome to the TWW poppy xx
are you pissing coral?


----------



## poppy666

lol yes i agree :haha: ive just ordered some one step hpt's off amazon ready for next week :happydance:

Good luck for 2moz :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx i think im gonna need it! or the superdrug assistants gonna need luck!! xx


----------



## coral11680

no pissing for me tonight!:haha:

good luck tomorrow cabs! :dust:

not long now poppy!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!
Poppy ur opk looking good.
MC good luck for tomorrow :) ur inverted test looks very promising!
Coral sorry about ur bfn today but it is way to early to be out yet so finger crossed hun.
TTC hope ur ultrasound went well.
PK still keeping u in my thoughts every day n hope ff gets bak to u soon.
Liz i don't think i've wecomed u yet so 'Hi' and all the best.
China glad ur feeling positive about this cycle :) fingers crossed for u too!
Afm well my opk more positive today which im glad about and seriously crampy today on the right side so feeling good about my little egg finally making an appearance! Since im sticking to smep means i still need to dtd tonight, tomorrow n saturday. . . roll on sunday cos i need a rest lol
@Tink u did smep right? Did u dtd at the same time ish every day or did u mix it up a little? Just curious
x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

well i gotta run girls got a friend round, if im not on later then ill chat tmoz xx :hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> awww that sounds not v.nice china hunni..hope it goes soon..is it right your immune system is weaker in early preg.im sure ive read that somewhere.....that maybe a good sign, OR i could be speaking shit! :haha:


Ha....mc are you symptom spotting:rofl::rofl:

I have not had a canker sore in years....so it does have me wondering along
with this dry mouth....hmmm we shall in the next 7 days....LOL


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ahhhh yes, there is something in that. At 6DPO I came down with a cold :) matched up with the implantation dip. Its the immune system being suppressed so your body does not reject the baby... or so they say ;) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Jenny, Yes I did the SMEP. DTD at night, the rationale being i just went to sleep without getting up and let the goods get to work lol used soft cups too, well actually a moon cup at first, then soft cups at O time. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nighty night Cabbage! Good luck for you testing :dust: xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Ahhhh yes, there is something in that. At 6DPO I came down with a cold :) matched up with the implantation dip. Its the immune system being suppressed so your body does not reject the baby... or so they say ;) x

Oh well in that case im up for any virus or bug going as long as i get my BFP :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Poppy sending you...... 'CYBER GERMS'


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Ahhhh yes, there is something in that. At 6DPO I came down with a cold :) matched up with the implantation dip. Its the immune system being suppressed so your body does not reject the baby... or so they say ;) x


:rofl::rofl:...between you and MC...I'm doomed!!!!:haha:
(Secretly hoping your right :blush:)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: oh the joys of symptom spotting :rofl: x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Yeah thats my thinking too Tink but all day i've had that 'am i missing the boat' feeling even tho we dtd last nite and will do again tonight lol It's true what everybody says first we obsess about O then when we know we're O'ing we obsess about missing that damn egg lol 
I must say i was never convinced i honestly felt O before but today i have been really really crampy (quite painful at times tbh) definately worse than ever before, anyone else experiance this? Not that im complaining if it leads to my bfp though.
Tink when are you telling friends and family? DH said to me tonight that if we get our bfp this month he wants to wait til xmas day, just aswell i'd have u ladies to tell or i would explode lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

never said i was going to bed lol...cant get rid of me that easily...friend gone now, her ma is sooooooo ill now, doc given her until xmas, not a good situation...hows everyone tonight? anymore symptoms??


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :rofl: oh the joys of symptom spotting :rofl: x

Girl, I'm telling ya....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> never said i was going to bed lol...cant get rid of me that easily...friend gone now, her ma is sooooooo ill now, doc given her until xmas, not a good situation...hows everyone tonight? anymore symptoms??

Hmmmmmmmmmm well now you ask yes cramping since last night, way too early but worth a try :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

got cramps yesterday and quite bad this morning too, sore BB still, think thats it for me but they are usual for af too...hows ds? x


----------



## poppy666

He's up and about, still dizzy but not as bad as this morning... dont stop him giving me lip tho lol.

I dont get sore bbs before af only when i was pg with last one. Hows the corsa? ive got one in black, but salvage on an 09 plate but worked my ass off to buy it working on cars n selling them :haha:


----------



## poppy666

FF Said today if i get my BFP :baby: be due 31st July... i wanted a July baby :haha: but August be good too :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Evening ladies, still symptom spotting are we!?:haha:

I'm like u poppy only time I have sore boobies is when I'm preg or nursing, no sore boobies so far:shrug:

Cab what time will u be on in the morning with your bfp?:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

my chloe is a july baby..20th. if i get bfp ill be due 26th i think count down to pregnancy said..cute!:happydance:
the car is good, all set to go all paperwork done...love it! ill take a pic in morning and show ya! :haha: thanx for askin poppy! :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

feck knows coral...bout 9am ish...maybe later if its bfn, ill be sulking in a corner somewhere. my BB get a bit sore b4 af, seems to have been tender a bit sooner this cycle though, maybe b/c i keep prodding them :rofl:


----------



## China girl

Yeah...lets symptom spot....I'm CONSTIPATED with a canker sore and dry mouth....Beat that!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Ive not got one summer baby.. January, march,april and may so think im owed just one summer baby pretty please & a girl thankyou very muchly lmao, but another boy be fine :blush: x


----------



## mothercabbage

ermmmmmmmmmm....*thinking* is a sore foot a symptom? i got that.. hungry? got that...


----------



## poppy666

Arghhh i cant beat that im always constipated damn iron tablets :haha: plus im a terrible eater so dont eat enough fibre :shrug:


----------



## mrsamyrach

oh gawddddddddddddddddddddd im sick as shit xxxx


----------



## poppy666

*SYMPTOM AMY​* :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Can't wait til i can symptom spot with u girls :) 
Anyways nighty night, im bak to work tomorrow so in need of an early night.
Will check in tomorrow evening, good luck for tomorrow MC x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny you probz have every symptom going listening to us by time your doing it :haha: night sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Jenny I got that feeling too, said to DH that afternoon, lets get a quick one in for luck and he couldn't be asked lol Well you all know what happened with my Egg anyhow lol So don't worry x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh is everybody going? i must admit i might have to hop off too. DH is asleep on my arm lol

As for telling people, we have told a few close friends, but thats it. Keeping family till Christmas, although we might cave before or wait till after depending on my scan date. Neither of us has much in the way of close family, DH has a brother and a dad, but for me its just aunts, uncles and so on. So Close friends seemed the most apropriate, they are like my brothers and sisters! x


----------



## mothercabbage

Jenny Penn said:


> Can't wait til i can symptom spot with u girls :)
> Anyways nighty night, im bak to work tomorrow so in need of an early night.
> Will check in tomorrow evening, good luck for tomorrow MC x

thankyou hunni :dust: and:hug: nighty night xx


----------



## coral11680

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh cab I have a sore foot too! Lol no lie : rofl: had it for a few days now! Hi, Jen, Amy, china, poppy :hi:


----------



## poppy666

If you think about it Tink if every women dtd for 3 full days before ov and say two days after that egg would be swamped with :spermy: but probz 70% wont get a BFP that cycle... tell ya the body is fickled x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> *SYMPTOM AMY​* :haha:

:rofl::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh cab I have a sore foot too! Lol no lie : rofl: had it for a few days now! Hi, Jen, Amy, china, poppy :hi:

we shall get a bfp then...for sure :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

I know MC every twitch is a fecking symptom here now, i got a throbbing twitch above my right hip & backache in same place and im thinking OHHHHHHHHHHHH Ive not had that before ffs :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Hi tink!
Night to the girls going to bed! See u tomoz:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

well im going for my last piss of the night then gonna go to bed, is being tired but lying there WIDE AWAKE in bed a symptom?? did that last night, hopefully ill get to sleep good tonight..xx:hug: n:dust: to all.......mother cab signing off. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> If you think about it Tink if every women dtd for 3 full days before ov and say two days after that egg would be swamped with :spermy: but probz 70% wont get a BFP that cycle... tell ya the body is fickled x

Well exactly Popps. You just gotta do your best, then hope for the best! :sleep: thats us after all the BDing lol

Hi Coral :wave: x


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> I know MC every twitch is a fecking symptom here now, i got a throbbing twitch above my right hip & backache in same place and im thinking OHHHHHHHHHHHH Ive not had that before ffs :rofl:

:rofl:we all go bloody nuts don't we :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC I dunno, but I suspect its the fact you have loads of POAS things going through your head :rofl: I dreamed I was peeing on a stick with a huge baby bump a day or two before my BFP lol might not be far wrong, done a digi today just to check the time scales gone up :rofl: 

:dust: and more :dust: x


----------



## poppy666

Evening Coral :flower: Tink i go for bathroom in middle of the night and first thing that i think about is opks :wacko:

MC night sweetie, hope you get a better sleep n i be here waiting with my morning coffee for your test :hugs: gl x


----------



## ladybeautiful

hiya ladies! just got back from my ultrasound and read through all the posts.

Poppy I know what you mean. I'm not even as much of a POAS addict as you and MC  but I still feel like my pee is precious commodity these days :-s I find myself starting to go and then stopping and going 'oh wait don't I need to save it in a cup!?' :rofl:

MC I am so sure that's a BFP there... anyway looking forward to tomorrow's test!! Oooh and congratulations on the new wheels! :happydance:

Poppy good to hear son's doing better!

:hi: everybody else!!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Coral, do you plan to keep testing ?

I'm 9DPO today and I'm gonna *try* waiting until my AF is late hopefully, on Nov 14th.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh yes! Sorry MC, I have a little corsa too :) I call it the Tink mobile :)

ENJOY :happydance: see you in the morning x
 



Attached Files:







car.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Lady Beautiful! I'm having a late one editing wedding photographs :) How did your scan go? x


----------



## LEW32

Evening all! I think I am missing most of the UKers this evening, but :hi: to all the US girlies!

How is everyone tonight?

@Poppy- so sorry about your poor ds, hope he is feeling better in the morning.
@MC - congrats on the new car AND I am excited for you to test tomorrow. My symptoms are similiar to yours! The sore BBS were my biggest one- that and being seriously tired.

@lady- are you really going to hold out until AF is late- wow - impressive!
@ China- FX for you- when are you testing?


----------



## poppy666

Evening LB :flower: your not testing till 14th? oh my thats agessssssss away :haha: dont know where you get the will power from, me i blame MC i was totally normal till i joined this thread :dohh:

You really could lose the plot on here during the tww with ss lol

If anyone ever needs a newish car cheaper than the rip off forecourts i can sort you out :happydance:


----------



## LEW32

:hi: tink!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Lew :) yes I am still around, almost 11pm in the UK. Sinking in yet? :hugs: x


----------



## China girl

LEW32 said:


> Evening all! I think I am missing most of the UKers this evening, but :hi: to all the US girlies!
> 
> How is everyone tonight?
> 
> @Poppy- so sorry about your poor ds, hope he is feeling better in the morning.
> @MC - congrats on the new car AND I am excited for you to test tomorrow. My symptoms are similiar to yours! The sore BBS were my biggest one- that and being seriously tired.
> 
> @lady- are you really going to hold out until AF is late- wow - impressive!
> @ China- FX for you- when are you testing?

I am going to test on the 18th. AF is due on the 19th.


----------



## China girl

mrsamyrach said:


> oh gawddddddddddddddddddddd im sick as shit xxxx

Amy...you just need to go take a dump!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Wow Tink you're still on!? Your wedding pics on FB are super pretty btw!!

My scan was okay I guess. I think I was expecting them to point out stuff was right or wrong as they were doing it but they just kept mum all along and then said I'll hear from my doc! I was secretly hoping to see a little ball implanted on my uterus but nope! :(

So I just got my progesterone result and it's only a paltry 9.6 :( It was 18 my last cycle when I was using the prog cream. I read on somewhere that docs like to see >10 to indicate ovulation. Waddya think? Got me down a bit.


----------



## ladybeautiful

LOL Poppy and Lew, I PLAN to hold out until after AF is due. Just because AF is like clockwork for me - morning of 13DPO and boom the bitch shows up! :growlmad: So if she doesn't that shd give me some hope.... <fingers crossed>

Also cos fed up of caving in and seeing :BFN: the last 3 cycles!!! 

But who knows.... ;) I'd already promised myself I'd stay away from you crazy POASAs and SS'ers during my 2WW but clearly I didn't listen to myself :dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

LB its quite impressive for you to hold out until af with no testing! That is skill.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well good morning my lovelys, I have a good feeling about today. I have a feeling were gonna get another ding dong BFP very soon. Well I was up very late last night, but fell asleep transferring the photos back to disc for printing. 

Lady Beautiful, thats so sweet of you to say about my wedding photos, considering we done the whole thing on a very down to earth budget and i made most of the stuff myself, I am very very pleased with how it turned out! Since I've been Ill I've been doing more of the wedding stuff to earn a little extra money. The latest venture being photography..but never realized how long it would take to edit a whole wedding days worth of photos phew!!

Hark at me rambling on......lol Anyhow :dust: in case anybody is testing right now, and see you all as you roll in x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning girls......ill not blather on but this is what i got...??what do you think??
 



Attached Files:







P111110_08.240001.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 16









P111110_08.170001.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 19









P111110_08.140002.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Hopes314

I think I see it!


----------



## Hopes314

MC MC! i think your having a baby!


----------



## mothercabbage

its darker irl and it came up in a few minuites and is not fading!!! i think i having a baby too....i just dont think it will sink in until that 2nd line uses all the tests dye!! xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC..........I must say..........I TOLD YA SO!!!!!!!!!! :p

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! lol not that I'm surprised, I knew!!!!!!!!

May I celebrate? xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ah she's gone lol I'll celebrate anyway!
:happydance::bfp::yellow::dance::yipee::headspin::juggle::wohoo::loopy::rain::flasher::bunny::loopy::wohoo::fool::headspin::yipee::dance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

BFP PARTY BFP PARTY!!!!!! lol I LOVE them superdrug tests, they rock! x


----------



## mothercabbage

TINK your mad, do you see it? it is a bit darker and more pink/purple in reality, ha! i knew too!! :blush::haha:....party on tink..i may join ya!!:thumbup::happydance::happydance::thumbup::flower:..just a small one..


----------



## poppy666

OMFG MC IS UP THE FECKING DUFF :bfp::crib::laundry::iron:WOOOHOOOOO :dishes::blue::pink::dance::dance::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::rain:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Of course I bloody see it. Bold as life, your BFP.........I didn't believe it till about 4 tests later either lol Ohhhhhhhhhh MC........so happy for you xxxxxxxxx 

Yes, Party on Cabbage!


----------



## coral11680

yay yay :bfp: :bfp: :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::rain::rain::rain::rain::flasher:
:flasher::flasher::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
I knew it:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

meant to say thats chloe inspecting the test! :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww thats so cute of Chloe! xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

OMG the pressure is on me now cabs, I'm the only one in the 3peats not preg yet arrrrggghhhhhhhh:wacko::wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

she had to have a nosey, she saw 2 lines when it was in the case..bless her..im still dubious, it was soooo faint and not much darker this morn compared to the last test, going to wait to see if af shows over the weekend and test again monday, a woman on the test gallery thread i made said hers looked the same but was chemical..i dont know if she was saying mine is chemical but thats the impression i got..:cry: bit sad now... gonna log off for a bit and get cleaned up...


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> OMG the pressure is on me now cabs, I'm the only one in the 3peats not preg yet arrrrggghhhhhhhh:wacko::wacko:

i might not be yet? did you poas this AM? xx


----------



## coral11680

Awwww cabs,:hugs::hugs::kiss: dont worry about that, you are 3 days from af date so the line wont be dark yet, dont listen to that silly woman :growlmad:

no I didn't test yet, will tomorrow with IC.


----------



## poppy666

Right i need to have more :sex: next cycle everyone's getting :bfp::loopy::loopy::haha:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> Right i need to have more :sex: next cycle everyone's getting :bfp::loopy::loopy::haha:

:rofl: I need my bfp now I wont have enough time to :sex: next cycle :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, don't listen to her. My superdrug tests were that feint, and now they are like waking great marker pen lines lol

A chemical is a early miscarrage right? so any BFP could result in one.....know that sounds all gloom and doom, but at the end of the day, you could say that about anyones. Your line wouldn't be dark yet anyway, I have never seen a darker line at your DPO. 

:hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

well said Tink !!!! x


----------



## coral11680

OMG I'm dying to poas now!!!! someone tie my hands together:haha::haha: and my legs:haha: :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and BTW, its rare to get positive tests with a chemical. The egg fails to implant, and is rejected. You may have the tiniest bit of hcg in your system, but it wouldn't build up x


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> OMG I'm dying to poas now!!!! someone tie my hands together:haha::haha: and my legs:haha: :rofl:

I need to piss and im only 4dpo :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh Coral lol POAS lol Sorry :haha:

That chart of yours is looking mighty fine! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooooooooo and poppy, nice post O temps coming along there! x


----------



## coral11680

do you really think my chart looks good, I dont think so as my temp isnt rising?:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Tink i think thats cos im getting a cold nose is blocked :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

how comes Lew's chart is still visible but Tinks isnt?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Cause I took mine off my siggie lol I have stopped now. Yeah looks good Coral, nice steady high temps, lots of women start to let lower temps around now. x

Popps........lol yeah I think some of my higher temps were down to my cold, although I think the cold in itself coincided with the beginning of implantation. FX!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3111b1

If you want to look x


----------



## poppy666

Oooooooooooo FX i get a lovely temp dip in a few days then :happydance:


----------



## Damita

coral11680 said:


> do you really think my chart looks good, I dont think so as my temp isnt rising?:shrug:

Chart looks good to me hun :thumbup:


----------



## Damita

I see a line MC!!! omg!


----------



## TTC82

Ladies, I am so pleased to say I have just got a lovely strong :bfp: at 11dpo. I had the wrolds faintest line on an internet 10miu cheapie this morning, but thought I was imagining it. After not drinking all morning I have just tested again with a First Response and its there clear as day!!!

I think what made the difference was I stopped stressing about it, hence I stopped coming on here. Fingers crossed for everyone else XX


----------



## poppy666

OMG another :bfp: wooohoooooooooo congratulations TTC :happydance::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::juggle::juggle::wohoo::rain::flasher:

Want a piccy xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:thumbup::happydance::bfp::crib::yellow::dance::yipee::headspin::juggle::wohoo::flasher::rain::loopy:

Fantastic news TTC! So happy for you!!!!!!!! xxxxxxx

So ladies........were on a roll now, keep em comming!!!!!!!!

Told ya all I had a good feeling about today ;) x


----------



## phoebe

hi girls, how are we all?? i am devastated tbh. had another row with oh last nite regarding his sis. i am in bits, he left without talking this morn. this is my 1st day back at work and i feel like a fucking car crash. sorry to piss on everyones parade. just dont know what to do with myself. cant see key board for crying. sorry x


----------



## coral11680

Omg omg Yay TTC82 :bfp::bfp: can we see pics!!


----------



## coral11680

Ok I couldn't help myself took an IC about half hour ago with second urine after 2 cups of coffee:dohh: thought I could see the worlds faintest line but could be imagining it:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> hi girls, how are we all?? i am devastated tbh. had another row with oh last nite regarding his sis. i am in bits, he left without talking this morn. this is my 1st day back at work and i feel like a fucking car crash. sorry to piss on everyones parade. just dont know what to do with myself. cant see key board for crying. sorry x

Hey pheobe please dont be getting yourself into a state its not good for you :hugs: im sure dh will have calmed down now n hopefully once home sort it out, sometimes its best if one of you just dont say anything and leave the house defuses the argument till you both calmer, really hope your ok :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Ok I couldn't help myself took an IC about half hour ago with second urine after 2 cups of coffee:dohh: thought I could see the worlds faintest line but could be imagining it:dohh:

GET THE PICCY ON HERE MISSY :haha:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I couldn't help myself took an IC about half hour ago with second urine after 2 cups of coffee:dohh: thought I could see the worlds faintest line but could be imagining it:dohh:
> 
> GET THE PICCY ON HERE MISSY :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: wish I could but my camera is a mess and won't focus, anyway don't get excited prob an evap or my imagination:dohh:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, how are we all?? i am devastated tbh. had another row with oh last nite regarding his sis. i am in bits, he left without talking this morn. this is my 1st day back at work and i feel like a fucking car crash. sorry to piss on everyones parade. just dont know what to do with myself. cant see key board for crying. sorry x
> 
> Hey pheobe please dont be getting yourself into a state its not good for you :hugs: im sure dh will have calmed down now n hopefully once home sort it out, sometimes its best if one of you just dont say anything and leave the house defuses the argument till you both calmer, really hope your ok :kiss:Click to expand...

thanks poppy, but i think this is the straw that has broken the camels back as they say. i have had enough x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral was it a onestep?.......they are pretty good, but only ever give you the feintest lines. NEED TO SEE PICCY NOW!!!! lol x


----------



## coral11680

Phoebe sorry you Re having shite day my luv, chin up it will get better :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh Phoebe!!!!!!!! honey bun, I'm sending the biggest every HUGS :hugs: :hug: :hugs: 
Thats not fair of DH, he needs to be supporting you right now. Why can our men be more sensitive?! What with all the hormones making everything feel worse for you at the moment :( xxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Tink yes one step I can only see it if the light is behind me, can't see it if I hold it up to the light if u know what I mean, not sure if it has colour really


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mine were all like that untill AFTER the BFP on the superdrug. I think you need to get down there and make a purchase :) x


----------



## coral11680

Got 2 freer in my closet burning a hole will wait til the morning at least:::::slaps her self in the face:::::: wait longer Louise wait longer!!


----------



## phoebe

see u guys soon x duty calls


----------



## coral11680

Bye pheebs :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Coral hold your bladder for hours today then pissssssssssssssssssssss 3rd time lucky someone else may get their BFP today :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

I don't know I don't want to waste it shouldn't I wait til morning?


----------



## coral11680

Maybe I should just not drink or pee for hours and do another ic til morning


----------



## poppy666

Ok leave it for FMU we be waiting, but hold bladder n try IC if you got loads :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

@coral for feck sake piss, and post blurry pics i dont care!!! :haha:
@tink you are a diamond, af not due until 15th so ill test then...think its looking good, either that or i got 2 dodgy superdrug tests, do they get evaps?
@phobe :hugs:
@tcc, :wohoo: xx


----------



## poppy666

MC like i said on your other thread your not gonna wait till monday its only fecking Thurseday lmao get pissing tomoz :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC the only evap I have seen on a Superdrug was only visable after 1 hour......

I recon a FRER in the morning will put your mind at rest :) x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Congrats MC & TTC 2bfp in one day! :happydance::happydance:
Ding dongs are going for it this month! :hugs: 


xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Oh who am I kidding, I want both you and Coral to hold your bladders, and pee on FRERs later :rofl: but thats just me being bloody impatient :rofl: xxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol Oh who am I kidding, I want both you and Coral to hold your bladders, and pee on FRERs later :rofl: but thats just me being bloody impatient :rofl: xxx

I agree :D!!!

xxxx


----------



## coral11680

I agree with poppy cabs there is no way you are waiting :rofl: do u have more tests?


----------



## mothercabbage

dont have one and its pissing down.......if its that faint on a superdrug then will it even show on a fRER i heard theyre less sensetive??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and good morning Lupine! Damita! Oh my, with all this excitement I am forgetting my manors :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

Me too hi lupine and damita :hi:


----------



## lupinerainbow

uhuh me too :) Morning/Afternoon all! Hope all are doing well :hugs:
Getting back into the bnb addiction thing again got out of bed and logged straight on :blush:

xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Most of us do too lupine :rofl:


----------



## Damita

TTC82 said:


> Ladies, I am so pleased to say I have just got a lovely strong :bfp: at 11dpo. I had the wrolds faintest line on an internet 10miu cheapie this morning, but thought I was imagining it. After not drinking all morning I have just tested again with a First Response and its there clear as day!!!
> 
> I think what made the difference was I stopped stressing about it, hence I stopped coming on here. Fingers crossed for everyone else XX

YAY!!! CONGRATS!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Damita

phoebe said:


> hi girls, how are we all?? i am devastated tbh. had another row with oh last nite regarding his sis. i am in bits, he left without talking this morn. this is my 1st day back at work and i feel like a fucking car crash. sorry to piss on everyones parade. just dont know what to do with myself. cant see key board for crying. sorry x

:hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry hunny


----------



## MommyV

Congrats!!TTC I'm glad that u finally got your bfp

MC- that line looks pretty good. I'm sure in a couple of days u will get a dark line on most tests. I think that you're pg congrats!!

Good Morning Coral, Tink, Damita, Lupine and Poppy I hope that all u ladies r doing well this am

Alright ladies I'm waiting for some more bfp's this thread is really heating up. Hopefully I'll get pg this cycle too!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Mommyv! all good here, this thread is heating up! Got everything crossed you get your BFP this cycle, I want more bump buddies! x


----------



## MommyV

I hear u Tink. I think I'm going to start opking on Mon or Tues so hopefully I'll actually see a surge get my bd in and get preggers this cycle. I'm glad that you're still doing well Tink. I always dreaded getting to that 6week mark because that is when my ms always started.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know, I am willing the days away like crazy. Will start to feel a little better come next week, these first few weeks drag! My losses were very early, almost chemicals, and probably because of my immune system rejecting the baby. Thats why I was so reassured when i came down with a rotton cold during implantation! So that was the first big hurdle! Hoping for a nice predictable fertile cycle for you this time Mommyv! Try and keep stress free :) X


----------



## mothercabbage

tweeked lol
 



Attached Files:







tweeked 11112010.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oohhh nice tweeked piccy MC! thats defo darker than the last one. You gonna get that FRER? x


----------



## mothercabbage

yea i cant just say its bfp, when it may not be, i do think it is but i need convincing a bit more so a frer will do! :haha: not going out in the rain though, will get one over the weekend and test monday x


----------



## coral11680

Like the tweaked pic cabs looking very good. 

As for me I think my first test was an evap did another 2 hrs later and nada:cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

you gotta use FMU..do one first thing and get a camera or phone pic!!!! pretty please!


----------



## LEW32

OMG OMG OMG OMG MC and TTC!

CONGRATULATIONS to you both!!! 

MC - I would say that is deffo a :bfp:
:hugs::bfp::plane::friends::headspin::juggle::tease::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::flasher::rain::change::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::holly::holly:


Oh and :hi: everyone Tink, Poppy, Damita, Lupine, MommyV, Pheebs, Coral and anyone else I forgot!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Maybe just too late in the day Coral! Do a FMU one tomorrow and make sure you have a camera at the ready. Okeys? x


----------



## LEW32

I agree with Tink...FMU and a FRER Coral...you are still early days yet!


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx lew. :hugs: i need a little more convincing line but im positively thinking it may well be bfp!! xx


----------



## coral11680

ok girls I will wait til morning, not sure whether to use frer or ic though


----------



## coral11680

hi Lew :hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

how many frer you got? if its 2 or more then id use one of them...but we gotta see pics...so i can tweek! x


----------



## coral11680

ok i'll try to take pics if there is anything there:haha:


----------



## coral11680

yeah 2 frer 2 CB digi's 4 10miu ic and 5 20miu ic


----------



## mothercabbage

your well stocked coral...i bet you have a bfp b4 you get halfway through that lot!! :haha:


----------



## LEW32

You are stocked Coral - get pissing girl :)


MC- I am STILL not convinced for me either, so I understand! I have 2 digis- but wanted to wait a few days for hcg to build up- some of the ladies said they are not as sensitive so it might not show up.

I MAY cave and do one tomorrow morning- but just nervous- don't want it to scream 'Not Pregnant' at me and don't have any FRER left.


----------



## coral11680

i think by tomorrow Lew it will work, Tink what day did you do your digi?


----------



## mothercabbage

if you got 2 then do 1 tomorrow then do the other after a few days if it says not preg...i think it will though b/c YOU ARE PREGNANT! xxxx:wohoo:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin: for MC & TTC...Congrats ladies!!

Phoebe MEGA :hug: to you girly!!...its going to be alright. Keep your self focused on that bean your carring. That's all that matters right now:hugs:

Lupine,Damita,Tink,poppy,mommy v, coral, lew....hey..hey!!


----------



## LEW32

HI China!

I must have missed the post about Pheebs- hope you are ok hun and that sis-in-law isn't giving you trouble again....she should be out in few weeks! :hug:


----------



## LEW32

Tink- where are you? Coral had a VERY good question! When did you a positive on your digi test? I think we got our first :bfp: that same DPO, so I want to make sure I wait long enough if I do it tomorrow....

I know me and will NOT be ok if I get a 'not pregnant' the next few days will be awful then...


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: well good morning luvvies!!! wow it's been an active morning here with the ding dongs!!! :haha:

MC that is SO deffo a line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::dance::happydance::yipee::happydance::headspin::happydance::wohoo::happydance::loopy::happydance: yay!!!!! cabs is having a baby! cabs is having a baby!!! whoohoo!!! lol

TTC so happy for you hun!!!! big CONGRATS and :hug: :happydance::wohoo::headspin::loopy:

coral...i can't wait to see your test tomorrow hun!!!! so exciting!!!!! 

poppy, glad to hear ds is doing better. your temps are looking good so far sweetie!! :hugs:

pheebs, try not to think about what's going on with dh right now...just get through your day. then go home and just relax this evening...get your favorite "to go" food and lay in bed with a good book or a good chick flick. just don't even give dh any attention today. you need to focus on yourself and that brandnew lo you're taking care of! :hugs:

still no crosshairs for me on ff. still haven't heard from the admin there yet either. :wacko: i'm going to post a new thread here asking other ladies to look at it. we'll see what they say. i still think i'm about 8dpo today, but just feel totally bummed about it since i can't figure it out. eh well...i won't be testing early this time at all girls. maybe will test on the 14th with you other ladies for the fun of it for the group poas, but otherwise i'm just going to wait it out.

china, damita, lupine, mommyV, lew,...anybody else i missed... :hugs::kiss: i hope you all have good days today!!


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhhhhhh PK was waiting for you to come on to hear if you heard anything from ff :hugs: deffo get your chart up on here, must be 80% that use ff and im sure some have loads of experience with them x


----------



## pk2of8

i just posted it hun...i hope i get some good opinions.... :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I hope so too sweetie i know a few of us have had a shit cycle this time, but your still in limbo n feel for you, keep your chin up we'll do the Soy togethor if the damn witch gets us :hug:


----------



## pk2of8

thanks luv...it's true i'm just waiting for it to be over at this point. problem now is i don't know when exactly to expect af :wacko:  could be 17 nov or not until 21 nov. or later??? arrrrggghhh!!! :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

LOL Im thinking that cos i ov'd late originally my af due 18th, but now dunno if its 21st/22nd :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

i know the feeling poppy...but i think it will be around the 21st for you b/c the luteal phase length doesn't change. good thing about temp charting is that you'll know exactly how long your luteal phase is. that will be good :hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi all!!

Mamma Cabbage that is SOOO a BFP!!! :happydance: :dance: Yippee yay yay! :D

Coral... sounds like something's brewing eh :) Hope you're able to a post a pic tmrw. GL!:hug:

Phoebe :hugs: Sorry if I missed you say it already but are you at your mom's like you said you'd be? Hope you can put some distance between you (and LO) and the stressful situation. How unfortunate that OH doesn't quite get it :growlmad:

Dear miss Tink - I am not one for ostentatious displays myself. I loved your pics esp all the candid moments with your kids :) And that's quite some talent you have there! No mean feat to coordinate all the little things that go into weddings! What camera do you have? I'm a bit of a shutterbug myself :flower:

Poppy, PK, China, Lew, Lupine, MommyV, Jen - hi!! 
China hope canker sore is better today (or not, if that's a sign!;)) 

Poppy darling you started SS yet? :D

Damita, Hopes - nice to see ya!! 

Looks like babydream still has her nose in the Twilight books :coffee:


----------



## ladybeautiful

My temp has been dipping yesterday and today so I guess that's another cycle biting the dust......................AF should be knocking on sunday morning......

hey did anybody have any comments about my post with the progesterone levels? :(


----------



## poppy666

lol LB way too early for me to ss wont even implanted yet :haha: give me till monday then i'll start :p


----------



## ladybeautiful

poppy666 said:


> lol LB way too early for me to ss wont even implanted yet :haha: give me till monday then i'll start :p

haha that don't matter poppy... there ain't much logic to our SS ways anyway :D

btw is super itchy legs and feet a symptom? ;) I almost tore my skin out scratching last night :happydance:


----------



## LEW32

:hi: LadyB!
I am sorry hun, can't help you with the progesterone levels at all.....did the doc tell you anything yet???

@ PK - :hugs: hun! I am so sorry that your cycle is so confusing this month! How frustrating to be temping and still not know O date...hope it gets figured out for you soon enough and the ladies on here are helpful!

@ Poppy- agree with PK...I would expect AF on 21st...however, FX she never shows!!!


----------



## liz_legend

mothercabbage said:


> just thought! if im trying the smep, i cant take soy if i O earlier and miss it ill be screwed, ok forget soy gonna go with smep this cycle....

Hey ladies!!!
I just started this new thread to track the success rates of SMEP: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/459382-sperm-meets-egg-plan-chart-stats.html


----------



## lupinerainbow

hey ladies, just wondering how many days after implantation a test will show a positive? 


xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry Lew!!!!! had to go babysit for neighbour, he LO is sick and she had to go do the school run. I got BFP on a digi 11DPO, the same day my FRER looked like yours so I expect tomorrow FMU should be fine! :dust:


----------



## LEW32

Hi Liz and Lupine...

They say a few days after implantation, but that also depends on the test. How sensitive are the tests you have Lupine?


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Tink! You rock! I am just so nervous- I would definitely cry if I saw 'Not Pregnant'...
I will do one tomorrow.

My hubs is so cute, he asked me if I tested again yesterday- I said no, I don't have that many tests left and they are expensive.
He said ' Well go get some cheap ones then!' Guess I am not the only poasa! He wanted to pee on one!

Lol!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LadyB thanks about my wedding, that exactly how I wanted it, down to earth and personal. I have recently invested in a new camera, and I LOVE IT. I got a Cannon EOS500D :) saved for ages and sold my SONY handycam and compact to go towards it. I'm no professional, but I enjoy it!


----------



## coral11680

hi ladies,

PK sorry about your continuing chart probs, hope ff get back to you asap:hugs:

Ladyb, I dont have a clue about progesterone levels hun sorry:hugs:

Lupine not sure i think 2 or 3 days after implantation, I'm wondering if I implanted 2 nights ago woke up with cramps in the night?:shrug:

Poppy not now til your symptom spotting with us!:haha:

China when you testing?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine, I had a very feint BFP 3 days after implantation, they say about 2-4 days. x


----------



## liz_legend

LEW32 said:


> Thanks Tink! You rock! I am just so nervous- I would definitely cry if I saw 'Not Pregnant'...
> Lol!

I think lines are definitely a lot less intimidating than a b!tch slap that says, "YOU'RE NOT PREGNANT. YOU SUCK"


----------



## coral11680

oh speaking of symptom spotting, mine are creamy/watery cm (more than usual, much more TMI), heavy dull feeling in pelvis, very very mild cramps on and off past couplf of days, high, firm closed cervix(prob not related):shrug:
thats it so far maybe its all in my head again! :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thanks ladies, i have no test left went all crazy last month and used them all up cause i was 4 days late :blush: Will be getting superdrug tests though :) but not even buying tests till 7days after missed AF cause then it would def show a bfp and then i wont cheat and test early :)!
Just wondered cause according to babymed i am due for implantation today (dont know how accurate it is? as i didnt chart or OPK this month!)


xxxx


----------



## LEW32

Exactly Liz...I can handle 1 line MUCH better than a 'b!tch slap' :rofl:

Coral...sounds promising!! Yay for symptom spotting! 
You are doing your FRER tomorrow morning, right? I can't wait to squint at some pics!


----------



## LEW32

Lupine- what is babymed? I am intrigued! How many DPO are you?


----------



## lupinerainbow

Your symptoms sound good coral :) i had bad cramps last night but thats my only possible symptom and my cervical position is saying that AF is due soon but i guess thats not really reliable so will have to wait :( still soooo long till i test 13 more days - cause im doing it 7 days from the end of my longest cycle if AF doesnt come so most likely wont get chance to test this month!

xxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

LEW32 said:


> Lupine- what is babymed? I am intrigued! How many DPO are you?

Its a website - https://www.babymed.com/ i used their ovulation calendar this month as a rough guide and according to this site im 9dpo but as i didnt opk or bbt i cant be sure :shrug: but it tells you when you should be implanting and stuff! 

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Ok seen as we ss and im too early i'll just put my crap in :haha: CM white n stringy atm pmsl wet ( TMI) still got that stabbing pain on & off above right hip, stuffy nose & heartburn bc just had some orange :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lew, no problem honey, sure youll get 'pregnant' tomorrow! I'm peeing on one in the morning too, hoping to get my pregnant 3+ ........ yes I am slightly obsessive..... :happydance:


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Tink :) I am obsessive too.... luckily I only have 2 digis, so once they are gone- I am going to try not to buy anymore! 
I wish they made those cool ones here in the US- haven't seen the ones that tell you 1-2 or 2-3 etc here.

Lupine- wow- you are going to wait until you are a WHOLE week late! Bravo girly- I couldn't do it.


----------



## lupinerainbow

haha i have to now or it will cost me a fortune in test i used to test every month till i got to about 8months ttc and then oh tries to make me wait till missed af cause i get so stressed out! :haha: 


xxxx


----------



## LEW32

Poppy- sounding good so far! I can confidently say I started having symptoms 4PDPO...namely the sore BBs - which is abnormal for me.... 
So, not too early for you to start SS!


----------



## LEW32

stress deffo isn't good for ya Lupine :)


----------



## pk2of8

thanks for the support sweeties. i hope it all gets sorted soon. i hate feeling confused and being in limbo. that stresses me terribly. :nope: can't focus on anything or get anything accomplished when things are like that! arrrgghh!

ladyb...i don't know anything about the progesterone levels either hun :shrug: i'm sorry sweetie. but i can tell you that if i'm not bfp this cycle (*sigh* or next cycle i guess...damnit...) then i'll be heading to the doc for all the hormone checks and by then i'll know as much as anybody needs to know about any of it b/c i'm a "need to know" freak. :haha: 

as far as ss...i've been having backaches the last several days and some cramping/achiness like af is gearing up... i don't really consider that symptoms though, especially with my cycle as screwed up as it is right now. i'm just not expecting anything this cycle. :nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww Pk so sorry your still so confused over your chart......wish i could help :( :hugs: x


----------



## pk2of8

oh i know tink! :hugs: you guys are the best! :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Caz, how are you this evening? x


----------



## mrsamyrach

so ive had my nails done
eyebrows done
false eyelashes put on for my birthday bash tonight and guess what .....

every fecker my so called friends have cried off thanks a fecking bunch

ps...tits are killing
some1 has given me a clearblue to piss on but i heard they were crap


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

What a bunch of feckers MrsAmy! Thats shite :( I would come out with you but I'm a few miles away... lol :hugs: Least you got pampered, I love having them days, been ages. Can you get DH to take you out, well you are all dolled up eh?

I got an EVIL evap on a clearblue.........but as long as you retest if you get a positive theres no reason you shouldnt pee on it! When ya gonna do it? x


----------



## mrsamyrach

already pissed on it but im only 9dpo x


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: amy...that's terrible of your "friends". can't stand people like that. some people did that to us for our wedding...rsvp'd said they were coming, so we had to pay per head to the caterer, and then at the last minute decided they weren't going to come b/c it was "too far to drive" (read, 45 minutes). then they didn't even send a gift either. i certainly don't judge my friends by gifts they give or don't give, but it was just plain rude of them after all that. BUT on the bright side, maybe it's a sign luv...for good things to come... no getting hammered w/o your buddies and somebody gave you an hpt.... hhhhmmmmmmm....... :happydance: :winkwink:


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> :hugs: amy...that's terrible of your "friends". can't stand people like that. some people did that to us for our wedding...rsvp'd said they were coming, so we had to pay per head to the caterer, and then at the last minute decided they weren't going to come b/c it was "too far to drive" (read, 45 minutes). then they didn't even send a gift either. i certainly don't judge my friends by gifts they give or don't give, but it was just plain rude of them after all that. BUT on the bright side, maybe it's a sign luv...for good things to come... no getting hammered w/o your buddies and somebody gave you an hpt.... hhhhmmmmmmm....... :happydance: :winkwink:

pk that what i was thinking hun xx


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> PK sorry about your continuing chart probs, hope ff get back to you asap:hugs:
> 
> Ladyb, I dont have a clue about progesterone levels hun sorry:hugs:
> 
> Lupine not sure i think 2 or 3 days after implantation, I'm wondering if I implanted 2 nights ago woke up with cramps in the night?:shrug:
> 
> Poppy not now til your symptom spotting with us!:haha:
> 
> China when you testing?

Coral...testing on the 18th...too scared to test sooner!!!


----------



## China girl

ladybeautiful said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> Mamma Cabbage that is SOOO a BFP!!! :happydance: :dance: Yippee yay yay! :D
> 
> Coral... sounds like something's brewing eh :) Hope you're able to a post a pic tmrw. GL!:hug:
> 
> Phoebe :hugs: Sorry if I missed you say it already but are you at your mom's like you said you'd be? Hope you can put some distance between you (and LO) and the stressful situation. How unfortunate that OH doesn't quite get it :growlmad:
> 
> Dear miss Tink - I am not one for ostentatious displays myself. I loved your pics esp all the candid moments with your kids :) And that's quite some talent you have there! No mean feat to coordinate all the little things that go into weddings! What camera do you have? I'm a bit of a shutterbug myself :flower:
> 
> Poppy, PK, China, Lew, Lupine, MommyV, Jen - hi!!
> China hope canker sore is better today (or not, if that's a sign!;))
> 
> Poppy darling you started SS yet? :D
> 
> Damita, Hopes - nice to see ya!!
> 
> Looks like babydream still has her nose in the Twilight books :coffee:

Hey ladyb....
If I would quit bitting it, it would probably get better!!:rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> What a bunch of feckers MrsAmy! Thats shite :( I would come out with you but I'm a few miles away... lol :hugs: Least you got pampered, I love having them days, been ages. Can you get DH to take you out, well you are all dolled up eh?
> 
> I got an EVIL evap on a clearblue.........but as long as you retest if you get a positive theres no reason you shouldnt pee on it! When ya gonna do it? x

tink he does a school run on a friday morning doesnt want to be smelling of lager xxx


----------



## pk2of8

fxxxxx for the best mrsamy!!! :hug: :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh you have have you Mrs Amy? what was the result? your not telling? lol

Yes I agree, school run smelling of lager is a bad idea lol Hope you have a nice evening anyway :hugs:

PK I hate it when people do that, especially for weddings! I know exactly what you mean, its plain rude. x


----------



## mrsamyrach

tink 9dpo?????????? bfn


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I only have a little brain Mrs Amy, you have to spell it out to me :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

tink...isn't it though!!!???!!! like you, i did all the planning for my wedding with some help from one of my sisters. we made all of the decorations and keepsakes and such (look in my fb album for our wedding pics if you haven't yet :winkwink:), BUT the site we used, they only gave us one option for catering. of course it was the most expensive/best caterer in town. in the end it was very worth it, but extremely expensive!!! so you put all this money into it, expecting people to come, and then they back out at the last minute...just made me feel sick financially-speaking. in effect, we PAID for people to come to our wedding and some hadn't the decency to show up, didn't apologize or anything and didn't even send a gift. :growlmad: eh well...it was an AMAZINGLY BEAUTIFUL day for us, and in the end i was glad those people weren't there. can't help but feeling annoyed at them still, but the day itself was perfect! :cloud9:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Exactly PK, It does make you sick. When you think that even a modest meal would be at least £20 a head I can't see how people think its ok to just let you down at the last minute. Mind you there is also the case of DH's friends, 6 of them, who we invited for the whole day. A family. Came to about £210 for them all. We didn't even get a card........

Now I am not materialistic in the slightest, but a nice card would have gone a mile to making the money spend seem appreciated lol Do you get me?

Oooo, no I haven't looked, will have a peek now :) x


----------



## eesoja81

Hi, girls! I've gone through all of the posts finally this afternoon, and didn't want to just run. I've only been able to get on an off a couple of times b/c Mia has been vomiting since @4am. She napped from 10a-12p (very unlike her) but I had to wash tons of sheets, as she vomited in both her bed and mind. It's kind of difficult for a 4 yr. old to tell you in enough time to get them up & to the bathroom, or a garbage can under their chin!
Phoebe-hang in there hun-like I've mentioned before...you do not need this added stress. I'll be thinking of you:flower:
LEW-don't be nervous! Can't wait to see the pic of your digital
MC-I love your inverted/tweaked pics :thumbup: Second line looking good!!!
PK & Poppy-Sorry about your luck in figuring out your cycles this month. Wish it could just be cut and dry, right? :hugs:
Tink-just a quick thank you for sticking around & always being so helpful. It's always such a pleasure to read your informative posts :hugs:
MrsAmy-screw those 'friends' I'm sure you'll have a great time no matter what you do :hugs:
China-hey, hun. good luck waiting til the 18th :haha:

Hey, to everyone else. Mia's up and around a bit now, so I'm going to tend to her & then have to work after DH gets home :growlmad: I'm feeling quite down the past few days, so hopefully will have a good night! Love and :dust: to all!

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

eesoja81 said:


> Hi, girls! I've gone through all of the posts finally this afternoon, and didn't want to just run. I've only been able to get on an off a couple of times b/c Mia has been vomiting since @4am. She napped from 10a-12p (very unlike her) but I had to wash tons of sheets, as she vomited in both her bed and mind. It's kind of difficult for a 4 yr. old to tell you in enough time to get them up & to the bathroom, or a garbage can under their chin!
> Phoebe-hang in there hun-like I've mentioned before...you do not need this added stress. I'll be thinking of you:flower:
> LEW-don't be nervous! Can't wait to see the pic of your digital
> MC-I love your inverted/tweaked pics :thumbup: Second line looking good!!!
> PK & Poppy-Sorry about your luck in figuring out your cycles this month. Wish it could just be cut and dry, right? :hugs:
> Tink-just a quick thank you for sticking around & always being so helpful. It's always such a pleasure to read your informative posts :hugs:
> MrsAmy-screw those 'friends' I'm sure you'll have a great time no matter what you do :hugs:
> China-hey, hun. good luck waiting til the 18th :haha:
> 
> Hey, to everyone else. Mia's up and around a bit now, so I'm going to tend to her & then have to work after DH gets home :growlmad: I'm feeling quite down the past few days, so hopefully will have a good night! Love and :dust: to all!
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Awwww sorry to hear your LO is sick :( :hugs: Poor little Mia, your right when they are so little its so hard when they are vomiting. My youngest has only just learnt to get to a bin/toilet/sink/bowl etc, and he's 7. Hope she's over the worst and will get better soon. Also sorry to hear you've been down in the dumps.....:hugs::hug::hugs: 

What you just said ment a lot :blush: being able to make things better for people has to be my main drive in life, i guess thats why I did nursing. Now I can't work I guess I've taken to trying to help you guys. Hope I don't even sound like a know it all.....I just want to share the stuff I've learnt to help you guys. Its a pleasure being here for you all. I told ya, I'm not going till everyone of you gets their BFP. Call it payment for helping me through TTC :hugs: X


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all:wave:
anyone re-testing tomorrow good luck for dark lines and "pregnant"....
@AMY what did the test say?..? post pics! pretty please..
@EESOJA..:hugs: for LO..poor love..
cant remember what all the other posts said now:dohh: there were too many! ive gotta start taking notes...gonna read back!
but b4 i do i have to say we went to tescos for a few bits and of course i got hpt..own brand..what mui are they?? does anyone know as its not on the box or leaflet..xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: In fact I can see the majority of us all still staying cyber buddies for some time AFTER our BFP's lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

tink and pk...id have been there like a shot...free booze n food!!! weheyyy!!! :haha: no, seriously though....not nice to even send a card or gift! xx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hmmm not sure MC, the last I read of them they were 25miu. Perhaps someone else has heard different? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol EXACTLY MC, can't understand some peeps. Ah well, I'm sure I speak for PK as well, we had the time of our lives regardless! Next wedding we have on the calender is 30th July....I am doing the venue decor........with a newborn in tow.........yikes! lol x


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> evening all:wave:
> anyone re-testing tomorrow good luck for dark lines and "pregnant"....
> @AMY what did the test say?..? post pics! pretty please..
> @EESOJA..:hugs: for LO..poor love..
> cant remember what all the other posts said now:dohh: there were too many! ive gotta start taking notes...gonna read back!
> but b4 i do i have to say we went to tescos for a few bits and of course i got hpt..own brand..what mui are they?? does anyone know as its not on the box or leaflet..xx

cab ya fruitcake im not posting its bfn xxx cant be arsed anyway x


----------



## mothercabbage

well if its less sensetive than a superdrug test. ill get no line then..no point testing, plus another lady getting same lines as me, someone has said could be a dodgy batch...who knows..i wish i could go to docs and order bloods...gotta be half dead b4 my docs get out a needle! x


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> evening all:wave:
> anyone re-testing tomorrow good luck for dark lines and "pregnant"....
> @AMY what did the test say?..? post pics! pretty please..
> @EESOJA..:hugs: for LO..poor love..
> cant remember what all the other posts said now:dohh: there were too many! ive gotta start taking notes...gonna read back!
> but b4 i do i have to say we went to tescos for a few bits and of course i got hpt..own brand..what mui are they?? does anyone know as its not on the box or leaflet..xx
> 
> cab ya fruitcake im not posting its bfn xxx cant be arsed anyway xClick to expand...

oh! i never saw the post you said it was neg :dohh: xx


----------



## poppy666

Tink yeah your right they 25miu :thumbup: my sinuses playing up, well i think thats it my cheekbone sore to touch so always thought its my sinuses :haha:

Lordy i hope some of you do stick around on here loads getting their BFPs lately :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ah yea poppy! happy poppy day!!! :happydance: when you poas? :rofl::haha:


----------



## poppy666

EESOJA big hugs for mia :hugs: bless hate it when children are poorly you never know what to do with them, hope she gets better soon & you get some kip x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ah yea poppy! happy poppy day!!! :happydance: when you poas? :rofl::haha:

I poas this afternoon couldnt help it there's been a lot of pissing on here today :haha:

Waiting for my sticks to come from amazon pretty excited i be pissing all day then lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

So you have nothing except the tesco ones MC? :( x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ah yea poppy! happy poppy day!!! :happydance: when you poas? :rofl::haha:
> 
> I poas this afternoon couldnt help it there's been a lot of pissing on here today :haha:
> 
> Waiting for my sticks to come from amazon pretty excited i be pissing all day then lol xClick to expand...

:thumbup:love it! piss away hunni xxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> evening all:wave:
> anyone re-testing tomorrow good luck for dark lines and "pregnant"....
> @AMY what did the test say?..? post pics! pretty please..
> @EESOJA..:hugs: for LO..poor love..
> cant remember what all the other posts said now:dohh: there were too many! ive gotta start taking notes...gonna read back!
> but b4 i do i have to say we went to tescos for a few bits and of course i got hpt..own brand..what mui are they?? does anyone know as its not on the box or leaflet..xx
> 
> cab ya fruitcake im not posting its bfn xxx cant be arsed anyway xClick to expand...
> 
> oh! i never saw the post you said it was neg :dohh: xxClick to expand...

dropped a bollox box says 4 days before period lol mines due 17th bit early then lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Pops, I was the same with the OneSteps, they were all gone in 6 days flat :rofl: x


----------



## pk2of8

lol MC!!! and i'm sure we would have had a blast with you there too! 

tink, you got it exactly right...even a card would have gone far but not a thing from them. eh well...they won't be on my Christmas card list, that's for sure! :haha:

eesoja...poor thing!!! i'm so sorry you're LO is vomiting hun...that's always the WORST! :sick: i have a weak stomach, so i had to teach my kids very young to try not to make a mess. first thing they get when they feel sick is a bucket and rag with rubbing alcohol poured on it. it's an old-timey remedy from my grandmother who used to be a nurse. it doesn't "cure" of course, and some people can't tolerate it, but b/c so much of nausea/vomiting is triggered by smells, if you sniff it or just keep the rag close to the face, then it helps block out other scents that might trigger the vomiting again and settles the stomach some. and i go crazy with the lysol and hand-washing and quarantine the one who gets sick b/c otherwise we'd be sick for weeks on end b/c there's so many of us. :haha: well, i'm sorry hun, and i hope it's just a 24-hr bug. for your sake and hers. :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Mrs Amy, see I'm not the only one with a little brain :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: PK, I'm exactly the same :rofl: x


----------



## mrsamyrach

youz little brain huge fadge


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> So you have nothing except the tesco ones MC? :( x

nope only 2 tesco own brand piss sticks. just gonna have to wait it out over weekend, i keep staring at todays test, 12 hours later nearly and that fecking line is still there! its stayed darker than the otherdays test i took a pic... i know you shouldnt look after the time limit but surly if they were both evaps they would dry and look the same?? shall i post pic?


----------



## mothercabbage

pk i would have had a ball at your wedding!!! havent seen pics on facebook yet ill go have a nosey!! xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes post a pic. I know you've got the wobbles over it, but I'm so sure its not an evap honey. Evaps you have to squint at and never come up in a few mins like yours.....


----------



## pk2of8

yes MC, post another pic!!!! :haha:

amy!!! :rofl::rofl: hilarious!!!!

tink, yeah i do not mess around with vomiting. no way. :sick: i always feel bad for my sick LO b/c it's like they become some kind of leper or something...strict orders to the other kids not to touch them or anything they've touched until it's been disinfected...no shared airspace!!! :rofl::rofl: too risky!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I know, my eldest calls it me putting them into quarentine lol x


----------



## pk2of8

aw thanks MC...we had so much fun! would have been great had any of my ding dong buddies been there! :haha::happydance: we used an old family "punch" (i.e. the "good stuff") recipe that my grandfather used to mix up for family parties as our signature drink. could not taste the alcohol in it whatsoever...everybody LOVED it!! :haha: needless to say, it was a hit! :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes Mrs Amy, thats me :rofl: x


----------



## ladybeautiful

awww eesoja hope Mia feels better soon! :hugs: I used to be terrified of vomiting as a kid (still am!). Feels so out of control! 

Yep I hope and I am sure we can all stay TEAM DING DONG irrespective of TTC, 1st 2nd tri and after! Really appreciate the pregnant peeps staying on and egging the rest of us on :flower: :kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

exactly tink!!! :rofl: well...you have to! otherwise, we'd be one huge house of :sick: for weeks!!! :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

aw ladyb, that's how vomiting feels to me too...out of control. always a violent (and i do mean violent) experience for me. i hate it. *shiver* eh well...praying we all stay wonderfully healthy for a long time! :winkwink: ..... and that little Mia gets better fast!! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol Pops, I was the same with the OneSteps, they were all gone in 6 days flat :rofl: x

Thats what i got 25 for £4.48 woohooo lol x


----------



## LEW32

is MC off :loo: ?? I want to see some pics!

I really have a feeling you are preggers too MC- don't you have sore BBS like me???????

@PK and Tink and Amy- feck those feckers...if they don't want to show up - you still have fun without them!

:hugs: to your LO eesoja- sorry Mia is so sick!

I would be bummed if I had to leave the Ding dongs...I tried to join the July Beach Bumps- but can't get into like I do on here...you guys feel like close friends :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Same here Lew, I've tried posting on there, but its just not the same. I hardly ever bother posting the first tri full stop! x


----------



## mothercabbage

i bet your sick of seeing my piss sticks!!! sorry girls but tinks right im wobbly over it... sorry xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







P111110_15.260001.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## pk2of8

well lew and tink (and pheebs and the others), we don't want you to go anyway! we feel the same way about you! :hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

If i ever get a BFP i wont be over there either, ive already been over :haha: will stay in here and moan & we got nurse Tink so we sorted lol x


----------



## pk2of8

MC there is deffo some color in the one on the bottom. harder to see in the one on the top, but i do think it's your :bfp: luv! :hugs:


----------



## liz_legend

mothercabbage said:


> i bet your sick of seeing my piss sticks!!! sorry girls but tinks right im wobbly over it... sorry xxxxxxx

I see a faint line on the 2nd one!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

LEW32 said:


> is MC off :loo: ?? I want to see some pics!
> 
> I really have a feeling you are preggers too MC- don't you have sore BBS like me???????
> 
> @PK and Tink and Amy- feck those feckers...if they don't want to show up - you still have fun without them!
> 
> :hugs: to your LO eesoja- sorry Mia is so sick!
> 
> I would be bummed if I had to leave the Ding dongs...I tried to join the July Beach Bumps- but can't get into like I do on here...you guys feel like close friends :hugs:

yea sore BB getting worse by the day....i just want a dark line.:growlmad:


----------



## LEW32

MC- is the bottom one today's? I think that one looks darker than the other, but may just be me...is it?


----------



## poppy666

Same here can see bottom one & very faint top one xx


----------



## LEW32

mothercabbage said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> is MC off :loo: ?? I want to see some pics!
> 
> I really have a feeling you are preggers too MC- don't you have sore BBS like me???????
> 
> @PK and Tink and Amy- feck those feckers...if they don't want to show up - you still have fun without them!
> 
> :hugs: to your LO eesoja- sorry Mia is so sick!
> 
> I would be bummed if I had to leave the Ding dongs...I tried to join the July Beach Bumps- but can't get into like I do on here...you guys feel like close friends :hugs:
> 
> yea sore BB getting worse by the day....i just want a dark line.:growlmad:Click to expand...


I know what you mean....I say you are deffo preggers-- I would put money on it!!:happydance::baby::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

top one is tuesday and bottom is todays..it is a bit darker, evaps dont get darker do they? surley it should be darker by now...maybe i O later than i thought...ive gotta stop stressing now...some one else poas! CORAL where are you...your next!! xx thanx girls xx:hugs::kiss::friends: xxx


----------



## liz_legend

mothercabbage said:


> yea sore BB getting worse by the day....i just want a dark line.:growlmad:

You could take a purple sharpie. I won't tell :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

got a black sharpie! use it for DD school uniform labels...do you think they'd notice?:haha:


----------



## poppy666

As long as you dont notice mine next week :haha: Aww MC i piss for ya tomorrow give me something to do :dohh:


----------



## liz_legend

mothercabbage said:


> got a black sharpie! use it for DD school uniform labels...do you think they'd notice?:haha:

If by "they", you mean a man, then I'd say "no, he won't notice" hahaha :haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Tink is our very own Dr. House. With better attitude and knocked up, of course! :haha:

Anybody watch that show?


----------



## mothercabbage

my OH saw the line on todays test, no squinting needed, and for a man i thought that was good, im going to poas saturday and then monday(af due day) if there is no line on them then thats it the superdrug assistant gets it!!!! :rofl::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

pissy stick in the eye for the b!tch :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

I knew you couldnt not piss before Monday :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Oh MC so if your pissing Saturday & Monday have you nay opks left for the group poas for Amy Sunday? :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> I knew you couldnt not piss before Monday :rofl:

well ive got two now! :rofl: thats my excuse and im sticking to it...or shall i wait......NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Oh MC so if your pissing Saturday & Monday have you nay opks left for the group poas for Amy Sunday? :winkwink:

that cheeky slapper aint even coming on ere on sunday(im sure thats what she said) AND she poas today herself...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## ladybeautiful

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Oh MC so if your pissing Saturday & Monday have you nay opks left for the group poas for Amy Sunday? :winkwink:
> 
> that cheeky slapper aint even coming on ere on sunday(im sure thats what she said) AND she poas today herself...:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Preggo or not she gonna get you for that :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Damita

:dance: yay look at the line!!


----------



## LEW32

you guys make me smile :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

im not scared i have dangerous "eye poking" tests...:rofl::rofl::rofl:
damita hi hunni xx


----------



## Damita

Yay for you too LEW!! Just saw :dance:


----------



## Damita

Hey MC :) you excited?


----------



## ladybeautiful

PK... your wedding pics are so beautiful! You look gorgeous and sooo exuberant!! :)


----------



## mothercabbage

im "wobbly" about it..but yea i am a bit..better than a stark white test like i had last cycle. whats your opinion of my "lines" x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: LadyB never seen it, curious now. Just googling it. 

Right hubby has the right arse on, think his hormones must be playing up :rofl: I'm getting out of the way n going to bed. Nighty nighty ding dongs! :hugs: x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Night Tink! 

I'm off for a bit too...
bye n hugs!


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Damita! How are you doing this cycle hun????


----------



## poppy666

Night Tink see you tomorrow morning ( think your always on first in the morning) :hugs:

Cya later LB if your back on xx


----------



## LEW32

Night Tink and Ladyb! I have seen House Ladyb- good show but Tink is nowhere like House :) She is way too sweet!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Night Night tink & ladyb!
Good luck MC!
When are you testing next LEW?
Hello again everyone else :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Evening LR LOL shorening everyone's name :haha: how you feeling sweetie x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Haha i take it that me?:haha: im good thanks how about u P6:haha:?? 

xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

bye for now girls...:wave: i might go up to bed with connor, he's still running round like a mad man, ill have to put him in my bed and pretend to go to sleep, then he will. he's been very mischeivious today.and how wrong is that spelt :rofl::haha: i dont care i know what i mean .
lew are you digi testing tomorrow?


----------



## LEW32

Hi Lupine...I plan on testing with a digi tomorrow....if it says "pregnant' that will really solidify it for me.

I won't be able to jump around screaming it at the top of my lungs though- my brother-in-law is spending the night tonight (he is working a job near here) and will be here in the morning...

anyone know how long the "Pregnant" lasts on a digi? I want to make sure hubby sees it!


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Evening LR LOL shorening everyone's name :haha: how you feeling sweetie x

:haha: your spellings as good as mine tonight! must be something in the water! x


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Hi Lupine...I plan on testing with a digi tomorrow....if it says "pregnant' that will really solidify it for me.
> 
> I won't be able to jump around screaming it at the top of my lungs though- my brother-in-law is spending the night tonight (he is working a job near here) and will be here in the morning...
> 
> anyone know how long the "Pregnant" lasts on a digi? I want to make sure hubby sees it!

Here you go xx

How long will the words "Pregnant" or "Not Pregnant" be displayed on my digital test? Can I retrieve them later to show somebody? Once your digital test holder displays a "Pregnant" or "Not Pregnant" result, it will last for about 1 hour. If you get a "See leaflet" error message, it will last about 30 minutes. Once the words disappear, they cannot be retrieved. The test holder is reusable, so it will "reset." If you want to show somebody your result, do it before the words are gone, or have your camera handy!


----------



## mothercabbage

@LEW my neighbours only lasted a until tea time when she did hers...not sure though x. OR is it ok to pee in a cup FMU and use it to test when he gets in...?? not sure if you can let it stand so long b4 testing?? anyone??


----------



## lupinerainbow

LEW- If you do it in the morning i think it will last till the evening if i remember rightly SIL lasted a few days! 
& Night MC! Everyone off early tonight :( 

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Evening LR LOL shorening everyone's name :haha: how you feeling sweetie x
> 
> :haha: your spellings as good as mine tonight! must be something in the water! xClick to expand...

lmao i know sorry im actually knackered and got a headache cos of this cold lol did notice my spelling mistakes but couldnt be arsed editing :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

you can re-use digi's???? why the feck didnt i get one then and just keep poas until it said preggo!!! :dohh:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Dont listen to me then :blush:
Can you not hold it all day till he is home cause then it will still be FMU:haha:
xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

lupinerainbow said:


> LEW- If you do it in the morning i think it will last till the evening if i remember rightly SIL lasted a few days!
> & Night MC! Everyone off early tonight :(
> 
> xxxx

im only going to pretend bed so connor goes to sleep i will be back...:wave: x


----------



## LEW32

MC- I think you can reuse the 'reader', but still need the sticks....not sure if you can buy the sticks separately, but its seems like you SHOULD be able to....

So, there is a bit of a disagreement as to how long it lasts... guess I will do it before OH leaves for work and show him 'quietly' in the room... oh well!


----------



## lupinerainbow

mothercabbage said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> LEW- If you do it in the morning i think it will last till the evening if i remember rightly SIL lasted a few days!
> & Night MC! Everyone off early tonight :(
> 
> xxxx
> 
> im only going to pretend bed so connor goes to sleep i will be back...:wave: xClick to expand...

Ahh i see :) Good luck with that then haha :thumbup: see u soon!
:D

xxx


----------



## LEW32

I am gonna go read the package...hmmm....

Lupine...that would be an interesting feat!


----------



## LEW32

ttfn MC :hi:


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Oh MC so if your pissing Saturday & Monday have you nay opks left for the group poas for Amy Sunday? :winkwink:
> 
> that cheeky slapper aint even coming on ere on sunday(im sure thats what she said) AND she poas today herself...:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

na then u fecking minger i said i MIGHT disappear so u better find a stick tro piss on trollop


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> im not scared i have dangerous "eye poking" tests...:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> damita hi hunni xx

will u notice the foot in fadge test x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> im not scared i have dangerous "eye poking" tests...:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> damita hi hunni xx
> 
> will u notice the foot in fadge test xClick to expand...

Not if she's got a big fadge she wont :rofl: Im shutting up now :blush:


----------



## mothercabbage

nope no big fadge, well....OH dont grumble!!:haha:
connor asleep now bless him! 
you never dissapear..i see you amy on the viewing list most days!!! just admit it your a poasa and you love it!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Oh MC so if your pissing Saturday & Monday have you nay opks left for the group poas for Amy Sunday? :winkwink:
> 
> that cheeky slapper aint even coming on ere on sunday(im sure thats what she said) AND she poas today herself...:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> na then u fecking minger i said i MIGHT disappear so u better find a stick tro piss on trollopClick to expand...

minger??? have you not seen my pics on face book!!!:rofl: im the posing biatch!!:haha: and i will have a fecking stick to piss on dont you fecking worry..you just make sure your ass is on ere sunday morning!!! with pics!..xx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> nope no big fadge, well....OH dont grumble!!:haha:
> connor asleep now bless him!
> you never dissapear..i see you amy on the viewing list most days!!! just admit it your a poasa and you love it!!!! :rofl::rofl:

Aww sleep tight Connor :kiss: I nearly went to be myself then but got a second wind lol... hows the bbs? x


----------



## mothercabbage

think they swollen ish and deffo more tender....could be the prodding but i think its a baby!!!:haha: come on poppy lets av a bfp in a week!!!!


----------



## poppy666

mine sore when i prod :dohh: my dh said tonight 'what you doing' i said waiting for my titties to start hurting :haha:


----------



## Damita

night night ladies :wave: sorry haven't been round tonight, drama down at my end


----------



## poppy666

Hope everything ok Damita :kiss: night night x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:damita:kiss:hope all is ok!!
poppy if i am preggo mine were tender at 5dpo!!!! keep prodding!!!! x:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Evening girls just peeked on to catch up, been out to eat with the family and getting kids to bed, so tired now. Not sure whether to test with frer I'm scared I think I imagined it earlier oh bollox, night girls x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :wave:damita:kiss:hope all is ok!!
> poppy if i am preggo mine were tender at 5dpo!!!! keep prodding!!!! x:rofl::rofl::rofl:

If? you are you muppet lmao yeah will prod feck out of them that'll make em sore :haha:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Evening girls just peeked on to catch up, been out to eat with the family and getting kids to bed, so tired now. Not sure whether to test with frer I'm scared I think I imagined it earlier oh bollox, night girls x

Awwww coral im sure everyone doubts a line once they see it, you be ok test when your ready :hugs: TOMORROW BE GOOD lmao xx


----------



## mothercabbage

tomorrow, tomorrow i love ya tomorrow, your only a daaaaaaaaaaay awayyyyyyy...just do it coral!:haha: ill get a FRER for sundays group piss and ill shove these 2 tesco sticks up my ass coz they not sensetive enough for my liking!!!:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

sensItive not sensEtive dick head!!!:dohh: i need to go back to school!:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> tomorrow, tomorrow i love ya tomorrow, your only a daaaaaaaaaaay awayyyyyyy...just do it coral!:haha: ill get a FRER for sundays group piss and ill shove these 2 tesco sticks up my ass coz they not sensetive enough for my liking!!!:rofl:

Hmmm if they go up your ass do you reckon ull get a line or a evap :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Night night ladies OH wants to spend an evening together so i got to go now :) might pop on later but highly doubtful! Goodluck if you test in morning mc & coral!

xxxx


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: u girls do make me larrf :rofl: ok cabbage u do tesco test and I'll do frer deal? Then u can do the other Sunday yup! 
I don't have sore boobies maybe I should prod them? Cab dnt shove them up your arse luv just piss on them then buy more for sunday:haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> nope no big fadge, well....OH dont grumble!!:haha:
> connor asleep now bless him!
> you never dissapear..i see you amy on the viewing list most days!!! just admit it your a poasa and you love it!!!! :rofl::rofl:

i do like a read but i dont piss on sticks every 20 minutes like your lot
i bet u piss more times then my dog does up a lamp-post

u have cpsd-compulsive piss stick disorder x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> tomorrow, tomorrow i love ya tomorrow, your only a daaaaaaaaaaay awayyyyyyy...just do it coral!:haha: ill get a FRER for sundays group piss and ill shove these 2 tesco sticks up my ass coz they not sensetive enough for my liking!!!:rofl:
> 
> Hmmm if they go up your ass do you reckon ull get a line or a evap :haha:Click to expand...

i laughed out loud at that. OH just stared at me :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> nope no big fadge, well....OH dont grumble!!:haha:
> connor asleep now bless him!
> you never dissapear..i see you amy on the viewing list most days!!! just admit it your a poasa and you love it!!!! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> i do like a read but i dont piss on sticks every 20 minutes like your lot
> i bet u piss more times then my dog does up a lamp-post
> 
> u have cpsd-compulsive piss stick disorder xClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

yep ok cozza! deal!!! you piss...i piss...like amy said cpsd...:rofl::rofl:
night lup:kiss:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: i laughed whilst typing it lol... i'll have my IC by weekend so will use one of those sunday 7dpo x

nite LR xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

the fecking wind has blown all the recycling bins everywhere down the street...why would people put them out in this??? dick heads! going to bed good luck testers tomorrow, sleep well and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Night Cabs and pops xx I'moff now too xx


----------



## poppy666

Them recycling bins are way too light, yep im off too smothered in a cold feel like shit not good. Night MC & Coral, good luck tomorrow morning ill be on with my :coffee: :dust::dust::dust::dust: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

aw g'night girlies! sorry i missed ya...trying to teach my dd to cook chili. she's just complaining the whole time... :dohh: if i can't get back on tonight, then i'll see ya's tomorrow my sweeties! :kiss: xxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies, just jumped on to say I got my BFP!:happydance::happydance: I will put pics on after i get the kids to school, they dont know yet, dont know when we will tell the yet.
Omg I'm so happy, I was up and down all night worried about testing, which I have never been before!:haha:
I took 3 tests a frer, a 10miu ic and a 20miu ic, the frer is darkest but the others have very very faint lines that my camera prob wont pick up!!

Come on cabs get peeing!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

@coral........:wohoo::yipee::thumbup::baby::flower::happydance::cloud9::kiss::thumbup::happydance:...congrats girly thats the whole 3peats thread!!!!!

morning all ..think i got mine too i cant get 3 evaps off 2 different tests..todays is 25mui tescos..looks darker irl, why didnt i get a FRER,will get one for amy b-day!!!! lol
 



Attached Files:







P121110_07.330001.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

BFP PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::bfp::crib::dance::yipee::headspin::friends::juggle::fool::wohoo::loopy::rain::flasher::loopy::wohoo::fool::juggle::headspin::yipee::rofl::dance::yellow::bfp::happydance:

OMG OMG OMG.................. CORAL HONEY!!!!!!!!! LET GOOOOOOO SHOPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha: and MC you twit, course you have your BFP! glad its finally sinking in! :thumbup: :hugs:


:happydance::bfp::crib::dance::yipee::headspin::friends::juggle::fool::wohoo::loopy::rain::flasher::loopy::wohoo::fool::juggle::headspin::yipee::rofl::dance::yellow::bfp::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and now I'm calm, my kids don't know either Coral, think were telling the at Christmas x I'm so happy here!!!!!!!! YYYYYyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhaaaawwwwwwwwww!


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: thats one big ass party there tink!!! and thanx i think it has sunk in! still doing the group piss on sunday with a FRER bad boy!!!! pmpl xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well it is a double party!!!!!!!! :) 

Well I am also a happy bunny, cause I got my 'Pregnant 3+" on a digi this morning, which must mean the HCG is progressing nicely.

Now, I wonder who's BFP is next? Were on a roll gals! x


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: great news from digi land.:wohoo: i may get one in a week or 2!! just so i can see it in writing!!! well done tink!! xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

CONGRATS YOU GUYS!! Look at all these BFPs!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

OMG Coral congratulations :dance::dance::bfp::bfp::headspin::hugs2::shipw::juggle::fool::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::rain::yipee::bfp::bfp:

MC your sooooooooooooo pregga's cant wait till sunday :happydance:

Morning to all the rest of the lovely ding dongs, geeezzzz there's gonna be no one left at this rate :dohh:

Well im better than i was yesterday with thisdamn cold just got a bad sore throat :cry: arghhhh hate it when the weather changes...


----------



## coral11680

thanks girls :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::yipee::yipee::yipee:
 



Attached Files:







misc nov 2010 014.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## poppy666

Woohoooooo :happydance:

I forgot to ask did you get the sore bbs? now i wanna know your symptoms :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

@poppy hope you get better soon!! :hug:
@coral..i see that line easily!!! :wohoo::happydance::yipee: :bfp:
@hopes:wave: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Coral, beautiful FRER, you'll treasure that! I'm sooooooooo happy for you hun, I had a hunch you were ;) Lakey here we come :rofl: So what will be your due date? have you decided on a hospital lol I know......i'm impatient lol x

@Pops, change of weather, or change of hormones ;) x

@MC can't you get the FRER today? lol I NEED to see your Big Fat Positive on one lol


----------



## coral11680

sorry its a bad pic, I said my camera is fecked!:haha:

Cabs:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :friends:we got our bfps together

Poppy, no sore boobies yet hun so you're not out yet, my only symptoms so far are more CM (creamy) very mild cramps for a few days and remember 2 nights ago cramps that woke me up but not painful. I think it was implantation I was 7 dpo.


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> @Coral, beautiful FRER, you'll treasure that! I'm sooooooooo happy for you hun, I had a hunch you were ;) Lakey here we come :rofl: So what will be your due date? have you decided on a hospital lol I know......i'm impatient lol x
> 
> @Pops, change of weather, or change of hormones ;) x
> 
> @MC can't you get the FRER today? lol I NEED to see your Big Fat Positive on one lol

:rofl: Lakey here we come!:haha:
Not sure on hospital yet did you see the caos last night with the bridge closed so pro not Darent Valley:haha: i think my due date is July 26th, cab and Tink whats yours?


----------



## mothercabbage

i told ya id wait for ya!!! :friends: whens your due date mine is 26th july i think...:yipee:
ill get a frer today but going to save it for the group piss, im sick of faints i want a dark line next. no squinting required!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Im trying to work corals chart out looking for implantation dip :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> @Coral, beautiful FRER, you'll treasure that! I'm sooooooooo happy for you hun, I had a hunch you were ;) Lakey here we come :rofl: So what will be your due date? have you decided on a hospital lol I know......i'm impatient lol x
> 
> @Pops, change of weather, or change of hormones ;) x
> 
> @MC can't you get the FRER today? lol I NEED to see your Big Fat Positive on one lol
> 
> :rofl: Lakey here we come!:haha:
> Not sure on hospital yet did you see the caos last night with the bridge closed so pro not Darent Valley:haha: i think my due date is July 26th, cab and Tink whats yours?Click to expand...

:rofl: sent at the same time!! coral did we get af on sameday? i think we did ya know..wow due date buddy now!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol yeah I was doing the same. I think you started implanting 6DPO coral, cause they stated to rise after that :) x


----------



## coral11680

Cabs we have the same DD :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee:

Poppy I dont think I had a dip?:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

I better get mine now cos due date be 28th july :yipee::yipee::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol yeah I was doing the same. I think you started implanting 6DPO coral, cause they stated to rise after that :) x

possibly Tinks:winkwink:

Yay due date buddies how cool! :yipee:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> I better get mine now cos due date be 28th july :yipee::yipee::rofl:

I think you will poppy! :yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

July 13th :) 
Well I have since done some research into hospitals, and my nursey friends have said to go with Basildon. The recent changes have brought the services to a much higher standard than queens, and a few members of staff from queens have actually moved to Basildon as a result. So thats what I decided, you refur yourself. Here's the link to the web page, i emailed them and got a call from a midwife 4 days later. Impressed so far, we also get booked in at about 8 weeks which is sooner than queens. Scan still about 12 weeks if all is fine.

https://www.basildonandthurrock.nhs.uk/page.asp?node=305&sec=Maternity_Direct


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> July 13th :)
> Well I have since done some research into hospitals, and my nursey friends have said to go with Basildon. The recent changes have brought the services to a much higher standard than queens, and a few members of staff from queens have actually moved to Basildon as a result. So thats what I decided, you refur yourself. Here's the link to the web page, i emailed them and got a call from a midwife 4 days later. Impressed so far, we also get booked in at about 8 weeks which is sooner than queens. Scan still about 12 weeks if all is fine.
> 
> https://www.basildonandthurrock.nhs.uk/page.asp?node=305&sec=Maternity_Direct

Thanks Tink:thumbup: I prob will go with basildon. I will prob wait til monday to email do you think, want to at least miss my perios, they will think I'm a lunatic:haha::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Coral :hugs:

Just this minute got my One Step ICs through post roll on next week now :loo::dance:


----------



## coral11680

Hubby pissed me off a bit , he said its too faint!:growlmad: I said well I'm 4 days away from period so thats why, he said "I'll beleive it when the other test says Pregnant":haha: I might do that test Monday for the piss party, or will it be too soon 12 dpo?


----------



## poppy666

Sundays piss party seeeeeeeeeeeeee preggers brain kicking in lmao your 11dpo today? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No not too early, that will be fine! lol @emailing them now. Well I did it on af due day, and felt a right plonker! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I mean not too early for the digi lol x


----------



## coral11680

other pics, prob cant see anything but IRL very faint lines, hubbt said I've been smoking drugs!:rofl::haha:
 



Attached Files:







misc nov 2010 015.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 19









misc nov 2010 016.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 20









misc nov 2010 017.JPG
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## coral11680

Monday is af due date so I'm a plonker too:haha:

Cabs I'm 10dpo today ticker a day off, I o'ed cd15 not 14.

Tink I think the conceive plus did the trick!:haha::winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

cabs can you tweek the pics? I dont see anything on the pics!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok i tweeked mine...from today which one do you want tweeked coral?? all of them ok...coming up gimmi 5 mins xxxxxxx :haha:
 



Attached Files:







tweeked 25mui tesco 1211.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## coral11680

like the tweeked pic cabs:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

I see it :happydance::kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> thanks girls :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::yipee::yipee::yipee:

i used this one to try and tweek...cant get it to show any better than it looks coral...i can see that line and its still in the case! its deffo there go poke dh in the eye with it and say "a gift from mother cabbage!":haha: bust that feckka out the case!
forgot to attatch pic! :dohh: here it is
 



Attached Files:







coral frer.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> thanks girls :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> i used this one to try and tweek...cant get it to show any better than it looks coral...i can see that line and its still in the case! its deffo there go poke dh in the eye with it and say "a gift from mother cabbage!":haha: bust that feckka out the case!Click to expand...

:rofl::haha::haha::rofl: I did laugh out loud at that haha silly sod that will teach him! I'm attaching better pics

Sorry you prob getting sick of fecking pictures now:haha:
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 19









007.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## mothercabbage

im soooooooooooooooooooo changing my siggy!!! PJ got hers today too, she posted on my journal....:wohoo: xxxxxxx can i change yours to bfp now too coral?? i think so!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

never sick of pics coral!!! :haha:


----------



## coral11680

he does see the line on the frer but just being difficult, when he see's the pregnant one then it will be idiot proof! men!!:haha:

thanks for trying to tweek, those other pics arent much better are they? oh well all 3 tests have lines which are v.v.v.faint pink:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

ok change siggy, I want to change mine but its so early isnt it?:shrug: I want to leave my chart for other people to see too, I know i wanted to peek at the preg ones, I bet poppy does:haha::winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Just done my siggy girlies :happydance: coral yes please keep taking temps lol you today one not in yet xx

Edited awww you done todays x


----------



## ToxicFox92

Can I join ladies? :D
I'm 10dpo today, CD69.
(haha 69 makes me giggle)
I caved in yesterday and to no surprise at all got a BFN :D
xxx


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> Can I join ladies? :D
> I'm 10dpo today, CD69.
> (haha 69 makes me giggle)
> I caved in yesterday and to no surprise at all got a BFN :D
> xxx

Welcome aboard sweetie :kiss: 69 :rofl: How rude :haha:


----------



## ToxicFox92

I'm glad i'm not the only one who finds it funny :haha:
I'm getting sick of these long and irregular cycles!
Low progesterone is rediculous.
I was taking AC 4 days before OV, so it seems to have triggered that, wahey!

I'm feeling really tense this time, it's my only shot at a christmas BFP :cry:


----------



## coral11680

Welcome Toxic:hugs:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Thanks, I was reading about your BFP Coral, congrats!! :D
xxx


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> I'm glad i'm not the only one who finds it funny :haha:
> I'm getting sick of these long and irregular cycles!
> Low progesterone is rediculous.
> I was taking AC 4 days before OV, so it seems to have triggered that, wahey!
> 
> I'm feeling really tense this time, it's my only shot at a christmas BFP :cry:

Im feeling it more now bc all the flipping BFPs in here plus my 1st cycle on the Soy so just got to sit and try not symptom spot :haha:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Haha, i'm determined not to test till my internet cheapies arrive, and thats about a week.
I'm definately getting sharp twinges down there, i think the witch is getting ready for her arrival, but i'm not out till she gets here!! Live in hopee :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

LOL Just got mine this morning in the post so went n pissed on one just to make sure they worked :winkwink:


----------



## ToxicFox92

:rofl: at least you know they wont let you down.
Tried and tested!!


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> LOL Just got mine this morning in the post so went n pissed on one just to make sure they worked :winkwink:

:rofl: how many dpo are you now pops?


----------



## poppy666

5dpo :dohh:


----------



## PJ32

Hi all, seems like ages since I popped in to say hello! Been mighty busy with work and trying not to obsess during the TWW this time and I think it may have paid off hehe.

Congrats Coral, and MC and anyone else I may have missed on the :bfp:

I think I got mine this morning :happydance: Still feel like the witch may pop in at any time so keeping everything crossed that she won't

In a state of shock was sure wasn't in with a chance!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1496.JPG
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## poppy666

I see it PJ :happydance: so missy any symptoms and why did you think you was out? x


----------



## PJ32

Thanks poppy, just felt really tired for the past few days around lunch time, eating for england, and my bb's didn't start to hurt until 3 days ago although they are really spotty which I had with my other PGs. Been having ususal AF cramps but lower down, so was'nt sure. I will keep in testing until I don't need to tweek the piccies lol.

Hows things going with you?


----------



## poppy666

Ohh that gives me hope cos no sore bbs yet :haha: Im good but with all these BFPs lately im feeling a bit shit thinking im gonna be last one in here at this rate :cry: but will snap out of it soon xx


----------



## coral11680

congrats PJ :bfp::happydance:
I feel the same, until my af due date has come and gone I wont feel it's real!:haha:


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> Ohh that gives me hope cos no sore bbs yet :haha: Im good but with all these BFPs lately im feeling a bit shit thinking im gonna be last one in here at this rate :cry: but will snap out of it soon xx

:hugs: Don't feel bad lovely lady, you will get your :bfp: this cycle :flower:

its weird as my bb's normally hurt from O onwards so it was out of the usual now I need to remind myself not to run up and down the stairs :holly:


----------



## coral11680

PJ32 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ohh that gives me hope cos no sore bbs yet :haha: Im good but with all these BFPs lately im feeling a bit shit thinking im gonna be last one in here at this rate :cry: but will snap out of it soon xx
> 
> :hugs: Don't feel bad lovely lady, you will get your :bfp: this cycle :flower:
> 
> its weird as my bb's normally hurt from O onwards so it was out of the usual now I need to remind myself not to run up and down the stairs :holly:Click to expand...

yeah poppy dont worry I felt the same before today:hugs::hugs:

PJ thats the only time mine hurt a tad, when I run down the stairs:haha::rofl:

Poppy go run up and down the stairs:haha:


----------



## babydream

Bloody hell!!!!! So many bfp!!!! Who's preggo?????? I couldn't keep up with the posts!!


----------



## PJ32

{QUOTE=coral11680;7718178]congrats PJ :bfp::happydance:
I feel the same, until my af due date has come and gone I wont feel it's real!:haha:[/QUOTE]

I know what you mean :winkwink: roll on this time next week and if the :witch: don't show I might relax a bit.

right I'm off to make the tea, take care everyone xx will try to log in over the weekend, I've got 9 days off with the kids so shall be popping in alot!


----------



## coral11680

bye pj hun xx

Hi babydream :hi:


----------



## PJ32

coral11680 said:


> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ohh that gives me hope cos no sore bbs yet :haha: Im good but with all these BFPs lately im feeling a bit shit thinking im gonna be last one in here at this rate :cry: but will snap out of it soon xx
> 
> :hugs: Don't feel bad lovely lady, you will get your :bfp: this cycle :flower:
> 
> its weird as my bb's normally hurt from O onwards so it was out of the usual now I need to remind myself not to run up and down the stairs :holly:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah poppy dont worry I felt the same before today:hugs::hugs:
> 
> PJ thats the only time mine hurt a tad, when I run down the stairs:haha::rofl:
> 
> Poppy go run up and down the stairs:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

so far today, PJ, mothercabbage and me!!!! I hope I'm not dreaming :p (pinches herself)


----------



## mothercabbage

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :wohoo::bfp::happydance: :yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> so far today, PJ, mothercabbage and me!!!! I hope I'm not dreaming :p (pinches herself)

if your dreaming, im dreaming!!! a line is a fecking line and i got 3 of em now!!!!!:bfp::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: toxic. 
@poppy...your next!!! 5 dpo today...ok poas in 5 days!!!! you got a FRER? or just IC's? xxxxx


----------



## babydream

OMG!!! Congratulations to all of you girlies, such great news!!! You'll all have july babies!!! Not many of us left now here, i bet i'll be the last one :(

I'm on cd20 and the only time we b'd this month was cd18 only with conceive+. According to the calculator that day i should've ovulated but never know with messed up cycles. I've finished my night shifts so hopefully will be back to normal soon. I'll try to seduce dh tonight in case i ov later but he's so busy at work and tired cause his boss is away and he's in charge. 

How is everyone doing??? Preggo ladies all okay?? And the rest??? xxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

babydream said:


> OMG!!! Congratulations to all of you girlies, such great news!!! You'll all have july babies!!! Not many of us left now here, i bet i'll be the last one :(
> 
> I'm on cd20 and the only time we b'd this month was cd18 only with conceive+. According to the calculator that day i should've ovulated but never know with messed up cycles. I've finished my night shifts so hopefully will be back to normal soon. I'll try to seduce dh tonight in case i ov later but he's so busy at work and tired cause his boss is away and he's in charge.
> 
> How is everyone doing??? Preggo ladies all okay?? And the rest??? xxxxxxxx

Thanks babydream, I'm sure you wont be the last one hunny!:hugs::hugs: Kepp using the conceive plus thats the only thing I did different this month and also I bd'ed 3 concecutive days before O. I never got a postive opk either, I think I was drinking too much:shrug: I never bd'ed on O day just the 3 days before?:hugs: I just squirted the conceive + in!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: toxic.
> @poppy...your next!!! 5 dpo today...ok poas in 5 days!!!! you got a FRER? or just IC's? xxxxx

I got 24 ICs 10miu cos i pissed on one today lmao n a superdrug left :thumbup: oh n opks :haha:

FX i dtd on right days :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! Congratulations to all of you girlies, such great news!!! You'll all have july babies!!! Not many of us left now here, i bet i'll be the last one :(
> 
> I'm on cd20 and the only time we b'd this month was cd18 only with conceive+. According to the calculator that day i should've ovulated but never know with messed up cycles. I've finished my night shifts so hopefully will be back to normal soon. I'll try to seduce dh tonight in case i ov later but he's so busy at work and tired cause his boss is away and he's in charge.
> 
> How is everyone doing??? Preggo ladies all okay?? And the rest??? xxxxxxxx
> 
> Thanks babydream, I'm sure you wont be the last one hunny!:hugs::hugs: Kepp using the conceive plus thats the only thing I did different this month and also I bd'ed 3 concecutive days before O. I never got a postive opk either, I think I was drinking too much:shrug: I never bd'ed on O day just the 3 days before?:hugs: I just squirted the conceive + in!:haha:Click to expand...

I bd'ed those 3 days same as you and also on Ov day :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :wave: toxic.
> @poppy...your next!!! 5 dpo today...ok poas in 5 days!!!! you got a FRER? or just IC's? xxxxx
> 
> I got 24 ICs 10miu cos i pissed on one today lmao n a superdrug left :thumbup: oh n opks :haha:
> 
> FX i dtd on right days :hugs:Click to expand...

24!!!!!!!!!!! id start pissing as soon as you get an implantation dip!!! :haha: good luck poppy and heaps of :dust::dust::dust::dust::flower:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! Congratulations to all of you girlies, such great news!!! You'll all have july babies!!! Not many of us left now here, i bet i'll be the last one :(
> 
> I'm on cd20 and the only time we b'd this month was cd18 only with conceive+. According to the calculator that day i should've ovulated but never know with messed up cycles. I've finished my night shifts so hopefully will be back to normal soon. I'll try to seduce dh tonight in case i ov later but he's so busy at work and tired cause his boss is away and he's in charge.
> 
> How is everyone doing??? Preggo ladies all okay?? And the rest??? xxxxxxxx
> 
> Thanks babydream, I'm sure you wont be the last one hunny!:hugs::hugs: Kepp using the conceive plus thats the only thing I did different this month and also I bd'ed 3 concecutive days before O. I never got a postive opk either, I think I was drinking too much:shrug: I never bd'ed on O day just the 3 days before?:hugs: I just squirted the conceive + in!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I bd'ed those 3 days same as you and also on Ov day :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yeah I just had a peek at your chart!:happydance: good girl:haha:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: Have you heard me stressing :dohh: thx girlies was getting down then :haha: Right i better go do some shopping, cya later sweeties & congratz you two :hug:


----------



## coral11680

bye poppy and thanks sweety:hugs: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

bye for now poppy!! stay away from the sticks!!! :haha::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

Well good morning ladies....

I see we have some more BFP!!!!
Congrats to you Coral,MC & PJ(missed ya girly):yipee::yipee::dance::dance:
I know you ladies are sitting on :cloud9:

Welcome Toxic & Tink, poppy, hopes and baby how are yall doing this morning??

You guys talked so much about poas, I did it with an opk last night...just so I could fit in:rofl::rofl:

Since Coral got a positive(v.v.v faint per Coral) @ 10dpo I am soooooo tempted to do a FRER on Amy's birthday....URGH!!!!:shrug: 
My siggy is a day off btw:winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: china...yea do the FRER on sunday!! if your 8dpo rather than 7 today, good luck and :dust:


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

Well, today has been a successful day, hasn't it!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS CORAL, MC and PJ- WOW!
:hugs: to all of you! I am smiling with all of these lovely BFPs!
:happydance::baby::hugs::dance::headspin::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::football::juggle::dance::blue::pink::happydance::happydance:


Welcome Toxic!

:hi: Tink, Poppy, Hopes, China!


----------



## LEW32

I did a digi this morning...so here are the pics just to add to the pissy stick posts!
This result came up in about 30 secs...so guess the hormones are building appropriately!
:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







digi1.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 8









digi2.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: lew...lovin the digi!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTC2308

Good Morning All!!


CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL OF THE :bfp::bfp::bfp:
:happydance::happydance::pink::pink::yellow::yellow::happydance::happydance:

Still no Af for me and no BFP :nope:

I am excited about seeing of you ladies FRER on Sunday.

Who all is testing?


----------



## mothercabbage

everyone is pissing on sunday to celebrate mrsamyrach's birthday so get a stick and piss away!!!! :haha::rofl:


----------



## TTC2308

YAY!!!

Sounds fun. I'll join in :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Damita

YAY!!! MORE :bfp: congrats ladies :dance:

Who does that leave not pregnant now? other than me?


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> OMG!!! Congratulations to all of you girlies, such great news!!! You'll all have july babies!!! Not many of us left now here, i bet i'll be the last one :(
> 
> I'm on cd20 and the only time we b'd this month was cd18 only with conceive+. According to the calculator that day i should've ovulated but never know with messed up cycles. I've finished my night shifts so hopefully will be back to normal soon. I'll try to seduce dh tonight in case i ov later but he's so busy at work and tired cause his boss is away and he's in charge.
> 
> How is everyone doing??? Preggo ladies all okay?? And the rest??? xxxxxxxx

you aren't the last one, you still have me and I'll be here for awhile non-pregnant like :hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

Damita said:


> YAY!!! MORE :bfp: congrats ladies :dance:
> 
> Who does that leave not pregnant now? other than me?

ME!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Damita

TTC2308 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!! MORE :bfp: congrats ladies :dance:
> 
> Who does that leave not pregnant now? other than me?
> 
> ME!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...

Glad I am not alone :hugs: we will get there hun


----------



## ToxicFox92

Damita said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!! MORE :bfp: congrats ladies :dance:
> 
> Who does that leave not pregnant now? other than me?
> 
> ME!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad I am not alone :hugs: we will get there hunClick to expand...

:D good luck!!I'm hoping for my bfp soon!
xxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi china,Lew, Damita, TTC23 and anyone else i missed!

thanks for the congrats, doesnt seem real yet!

China, yes do a frer on sunday hun!! or do u have any cheapies both of my cheapies have faint lines just not as pink as frer. good luck and :dust:

Lew, love the digi! :yipee: I think I'm doing mine Sunday, I cant wait. DH said he wont beleive it until he reads "pregnant":haha::dohh:


----------



## LEW32

Yeah- the Digi definitely solidifies it for me!!!!! My hubby was happy to see the digi too...wish it stayed longer than an hour- mine just disappeared so can't stare at it anymore....


----------



## China girl

You know what Coral, I might do a Dollar Tree test, but @ 10dpo I don't know if would pick up early....hmmm....I may just get a 2 pack FRER(+ 1 free one) and use my coupon.....

Thanks MC for the peer presure:rofl::rofl:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Congrats Coral & MC! ::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Yay more BFP's!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Looks like this is a lucky month! :hugs: :blush:
Give me some of you fertility magic!!! :haha:
And poppy had a cold (ss) she must have a baby too :haha:
My DD would be 27th :) really hope i get to join in the bfp fun now! You got me all excited!
PS Tink & Coral i want to come lakeside with you if i get mine im in kent :)
Coral that is a lot of tests haha!
If i dont get my bfp im going for smep, concieve plus, mooncup & soft cups- just go for all you guys successes in one and i cant fail :thumbup:
Welcome ToxicFox92 :wave:
Girlies i'm sure i will be sticking with the not pregnant ones for a while too :( :hugs: although i secretly
hope to go to the other side :blush: sorry.. although i hope u guys come too! It will happen eventually :) :happydance:
Lovely test LEW! :hugs:
PS Morning/ Afternoon anyone else i missed! :hugs:
Yes i cheated and took notes haha! 


xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

China girl said:


> You know what Coral, I might do a Dollar Tree test, but @ 10dpo I don't know if would pick up early....hmmm....I may just get a 2 pack FRER(+ 1 free one) and use my coupon.....
> 
> Thanks MC for the peer presure:rofl::rofl:

Yes you should do it!! *peer pressures* :rofl: 
Goodluck! 4 bfp's in one day???? 


xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Thanks Lupine!:hugs:

China will test with everyone else on Sunday for Amy's Birthday! Will you too? x:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

lupinerainbow said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> You know what Coral, I might do a Dollar Tree test, but @ 10dpo I don't know if would pick up early....hmmm....I may just get a 2 pack FRER(+ 1 free one) and use my coupon.....
> 
> Thanks MC for the peer presure:rofl::rofl:
> 
> Yes you should do it!! *peer pressures* :rofl:
> Goodluck! 4 bfp's in one day????
> 
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

 yea no pressure china!!! :haha: :rofl: xxxxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

I'm using an OPK if AF is not here not testing until 24th :D but will still test with OPK especially for the birthday group test :)

xxxx


----------



## China girl

lupinerainbow said:


> I'm using an OPK if AF is not here not testing until 24th :D but will still test with OPK especially for the birthday group test :)
> 
> xxxx

Lupine...I did one last night on opk...I got a faint test line, don't know if that means anything or not...:rofl::rofl:

I will test on Sunday with an OPK and Dollar Tree....I want to be part of the poas club:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lupinerainbow

China girl said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> I'm using an OPK if AF is not here not testing until 24th :D but will still test with OPK especially for the birthday group test :)
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Lupine...I did one last night on opk...I got a faint test line, don't know if that means anything or not...:rofl::rofl:
> 
> I will test on Sunday with an OPK and Dollar Tree....I want to be part of the poas club:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Ahh okay will let you off and im not really sure? don't know how OPK's relate to pregnancy at all i just dont want to be left out because i have a moody OH :haha: and yay why are you doing the OPK if you are doing a HCG? 

xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

I did an opk this morning with second morning urine and cant even see a line really very faint one maybe so dont worry about it if nothing there. My opks are 20miu I think so a hpt would be better probably


----------



## lupinerainbow

coral11680 said:


> I did an opk this morning with second morning urine and cant even see a line really very faint one maybe so dont worry about it if nothing there. My opks are 20miu I think so a hpt would be better probably

Thanks least i know not to get down if i get a negative OPK :) 
TINKERBELLXXX- Just hoping you dont miss it :haha: can u please do an opk if you have any please just to see what you get :D


xxxx


----------



## China girl

lupinerainbow said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> I'm using an OPK if AF is not here not testing until 24th :D but will still test with OPK especially for the birthday group test :)
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Lupine...I did one last night on opk...I got a faint test line, don't know if that means anything or not...:rofl::rofl:
> 
> I will test on Sunday with an OPK and Dollar Tree....I want to be part of the poas club:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh okay will let you off and im not really sure? don't know how OPK's relate to pregnancy at all i just dont want to be left out because i have a moody OH :haha: and yay why are you doing the OPK if you are doing a HCG?
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

naw....just to pee on something....its all I got:rofl::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

ill do an opk in the morning with fmu and my ic's :winkwink:


----------



## lupinerainbow

added more people to my sig as i was running out of names :D

xxxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

HOLY GUACAMOLE!!!! Bumper crop for the Ding Dongs!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS PREGGERS CORAL, MC AND PJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oH BOY WAT EXCITING NEWS TO WAKE UP TO!!!! :D
:kiss::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::hug:


----------



## ladybeautiful

:hi: china, lupine, TTC, damita, poppy and everybody else :)

Umm that leaves me not pregnant :shrug: but I hope we can all get out of this side and cross over SOON! :)


----------



## TTC2308

:wave:To all that just came on!!!

[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Let us get our :bfp: soon!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just got back from having my hair done, and In a fabulous mood thanks to all the good news this morning. 

@Lupine, you'll have to come shopping for sure, I'm kinda envisaging us all having coffee together with little newborns in prams all around us :) We could come over to you and hit bluewater too :rofl: Yes I'll pee on an OPK on Sunday, be nice to join in the spirit of things and aid the research lol x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Just got back from having my hair done, and In a fabulous mood thanks to all the good news this morning.
> 
> @Lupine, you'll have to come shopping for sure, I'm kinda envisaging us all having coffee together with little newborns in prams all around us :) We could come over to you and hit bluewater too :rofl: Yes I'll pee on an OPK on Sunday, be nice to join in the spirit of things and aid the research lol x

:rofl: Haha! Yup you have to be a few weeks overdue though so we can all be on the same day :haha: Tink is the dingdong guinea pig :rofl: 

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm sure you wont be far behind Lupine, and I AM sure I'll go overdue lol I'm late for everything :rofl: x


----------



## China girl

Tink, Could you tell when your body was going through the implanation??


----------



## lupinerainbow

Was just wondering (if people don't mind me being nosey) What is everyones real name? Cause i only noticed yesterday i only know your screen names :hugs:

xxx


----------



## coral11680

Yes lupine we will go shopping at lakeside and bluewater:happydance:

Ladyb you will get preg soon, that's if u aren't already:winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

I need my hair done so bad!!


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon Ding Dongs :flower:

Just got back from shopping 'some xmas presents' ohhh and another 2 pack of superdrug tests think im loaded now ready to piss all next week :rofl:

LR my name is Carolyn :flower: now good question china girl anyone feel when they implanted? x


----------



## China girl

I need to do some Christmas shopping myself...I am getting my kids some books!!!:rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Yes I did I'm pretty sure anyway:shrug: 3nights ago I woke up with cramps multiple times but they weren't bad enough to keep me awake:haha: No spotting for me though.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Oh hey carolyn :) i just assumed your name was poppy haha! 
Thanks coral going by your pains - i'm 10DPO today and i think if it did happen it was 8/9DPO (middle of the night haha)... cause i was awake alot of the night with cramping! So hopefully!
You are well prepared then poppy :) i have done all my xmas shopping finished in october :happydance: except the OH's still got to pick him up a little something :) hopefully a bfp that will be the best i could get him!

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww fx you give him his wish :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm Julianne :) I had a general af style feeling that coincided with my temp dip at 6DPO. From about 15DPO I have had a wierd feeling in my tummy, kinda like its been rummaged around with lol. Seems to have stopped now :) Had sore boobs from 14DPO. Latest symptom, little spots on my BB's :rofl: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey Julianne :wave:
Oh i'm Jodie by the way :blush: 
Lots of symptoms there tink do you know your 10-11dpo symptoms :rofl: 

xxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Wow huge congrats to Coral, Mc and Pj and anyone I may have missed, seems like loads of :bfp: today :happydance: 

Poppy I'm like you hun, feel like i'm going to be the only Ding Donger left still trying:cry: 

Think I may be out this month anyway, tested this morn with an ic :bfn: and my :holly: have started hurting almost bang on schedual for af.


----------



## China girl

My real name is Chinikta...its a doozie that's why I go by China:winkwink:

I have been having some shooting pains. They would last for a few then go away...then I had a shoot pain through my belly button....Not SS..just notice the twinges is all.:flower:


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Wow huge congrats to Coral, Mc and Pj and anyone I may have missed, seems like loads of :bfp: today :happydance:
> 
> Poppy I'm like you hun, feel like i'm going to be the only Ding Donger left still trying:cry:
> 
> Think I may be out this month anyway, tested this morn with an ic :bfn: and my :holly: have started hurting almost bang on schedual for af.

Your not out yet sweetie, think Tink got sore bbs late your only 10dpo :hugs: but yeah i felt really down earlier but im ok now :kiss:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Jodie,

Since we're name dropping:haha: mines Emily


----------



## lupinerainbow

Sounds good china, maybe implantation! Daisysmummy good luck , i think most of the people with bfp have thought they are out too so FX'ed its your body messing with you!
Hey Chinikta! & Emily! :wave:
Will be great if everyone gets their bfp this month!


xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Tink I've had that weird feeling too in my belly, thought I was imagining it until now! :rofl: 
Lupine sounds good then.

Hi daisy don't be discouraged your not out yet!

Tink the spots on boobies are they pimples or those bumps on areola?

Welcome back from shopping pops glad u got more hpt gues 24 weren't enough! : rofl:

My name is Louise by the way


----------



## coral11680

This thread just got very lucky so don't worry you'll all be next! :dust:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Tink I've had that weird feeling too in my belly, thought I was imagining it until now! :rofl:
> Lupine sounds good then.
> 
> Hi daisy don't be discouraged your not out yet!
> 
> Tink the spots on boobies are they pimples or those bumps on areola?
> 
> Welcome back from shopping pops glad u got more hpt gues 24 weren't enough! : rofl:
> 
> My name is Louise by the way

Well coral i thought once i get my faint lines next week ( wishfull thinking :haha:) i can use the superdrug ones lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No they are proper spots all over my chest lol nice ;) Glad its winter. lol do you feel that funny rummaging feeling? wierd huh? lol x


----------



## coral11680

Yes very weird, I've got a few spots appear on my chest too! How attractive aye:haha:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Tink I've had that weird feeling too in my belly, thought I was imagining it until now! :rofl:
> Lupine sounds good then.
> 
> Hi daisy don't be discouraged your not out yet!
> 
> Tink the spots on boobies are they pimples or those bumps on areola?
> 
> Welcome back from shopping pops glad u got more hpt gues 24 weren't enough! : rofl:
> 
> My name is Louise by the way
> 
> Well coral i thought once i get my faint lines next week ( wishfull thinking :haha:) i can use the superdrug ones lol xClick to expand...

Good idea hun:thumbup: that's what I did


----------



## TTC82

Ladies, for those who are looking for symptoms you may be pleased to know I had absolutely zero! No implantation bled, no cramping or sore boobs - zilch. I only tested from force of habit, no other reason. Was convinced I was out, and am actually still testing as can't believe I am preggo with no symptoms! So for those with no symptoms, there is still major hope!


----------



## poppy666

Hey we gotta live in hope :happydance: Ooooooooooooo i so want a July :baby: :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi all!
Big congrats to Coral and MC!!! So pleased for u both :)
I can't joint the piss party on Sunday as i'll only be 4 dpo.
Well im off out tonight for a meal with Hubby as it's his birthday today, yum yum :)
Oh and my name is Jennifer but that pretty obvious i suppose lol x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Oh n congrats to PJ and TTC84 too! N Lew on the digi :)
@ Toxic 'Welcome' x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> Wow huge congrats to Coral, Mc and Pj and anyone I may have missed, seems like loads of :bfp: today :happydance:
> 
> Poppy I'm like you hun, feel like i'm going to be the only Ding Donger left still trying:cry:
> 
> Think I may be out this month anyway, tested this morn with an ic :bfn: and my :holly: have started hurting almost bang on schedual for af.

me and you then daisy xxx

btw my real name is BITCH


----------



## poppy666

Jenny piss on an opk i'll only be 7dpo :haha:

Hiya caz :flower:


----------



## coral11680

Hi Caz, Jen and Amy :hi:

Thanks Jen, enjoy your night out hun! you can piss for Amy's bday, dont you have an opk or something?!:haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

does any1 know whats happened to regal peas xx


----------



## poppy666

nope not heard from her in ages, wonder if she's even logged in lately x


----------



## lupinerainbow

hey all im still here.. this is all i have done all day (browse bnb) and i have been sidetracked by birth stories and multiples- i like the idea of twins :) hey louise, jennifer (would never have guessed :haha:) and bitch :rofl:!

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

read my birth story if you want lol its in there x


----------



## pk2of8

WOW!!!!! Do u girlies have any idea how freakin long it takes to read thru so many pages on ur phone???? :haha: so u'll have to forgive my shorthand phone typing. .... :winkwink:

OMG!!!! SO MANY CONGRATS TODAY!!!! :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee:

MC, Coral, TTC and PJ!!!!! So happy for you girls!!!!! 

I'm kinda feeling in the same :shipw: as u poppy (and lupine and DM and others...) but our time will come too :flower: we'll get there girlies! 

:hi: to all my dingy dongs today :hugs:

Amy, I haven't heard from regal in a long while either, but she said a while back that they were having some health issues and might have to put ttc on hold for a while (I think). I hope she's ok and that everythg gets sorted for them. :hugs:

I hope everybody has a good afternoon! :kiss:


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> read my birth story if you want lol its in there x

I'm gonna go do that now :) 

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: I am officially a shopping nightmare......I have just set my heart on a pram, I am 5 weeks pregnant :rofl: Well I'll need 8 months to save up for the bloody thing :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Here is the link LR bear in mind i was still knackered so excuse the spelling :haha:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/302307-korben-here.html


----------



## pk2of8

Oh, btw, (sorry lupine, I forgot...) My name is Veronica :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tink i can cetainly recommend the Quinny Buzz its so sompact especially if you got a Corsa like me, i just take the wheels off n it fits in nicely :thumbup:


PK any news from ff? x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey Veronica :wave:
Aww poppy korben is sooooo cute! If i werent broody before i would be now! :hugs: Hopefully with this pregnancy (when u get your bfp this month:haha:) you wont have such a bad time post labour!

xxxx


----------



## phoebe

hello ladies :hi::hi::hi:
bloody hell i miss a day and a half on here to come back and find loads of u are up the duff!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS TO TTC, MC AND CORAL XXXX
:happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::happydance:

how are u all on this fine and dandy day????

hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

No, not yet poppy :cry: I think I need to bump my thread again too... No new responses since yesterday. :nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh thanks pops, i'll have a look. What am I like?! lol well i guess it never hurts to look around, for research purposes lol and will look at your link too, criky......pregnancy ends in birth......yikes.......thanks for reminding me lol


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: hey there Jodie... Nice to meet you :hugs: (I hope I remmy'd ur name right...too hard to go all the way back and chk from my phone :winkwink:)


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:
Hey Phoebe....how ya doing hun??


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> :wave::hi:
> Hey Phoebe....how ya doing hun??

hi china xxxx
iam fine thanks hun, bloody shattered from work tho lol. got in today and went staight to bed :haha: just had word that piss taking sister is moving out tomorrow :happydance: me and the oh arent talking but that is a small price to pay:haha:
how are u lovely?? xxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> Hey Veronica :wave:
> Aww poppy korben is sooooo cute! If i werent broody before i would be now! :hugs: Hopefully with this pregnancy (when u get your bfp this month:haha:) you wont have such a bad time post labour!
> 
> xxxx

Like it how you said ' when you get your bfp this month) :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Well girlies I gotta run for a bit... Have a stupid staff mtg now. With my boss... Who only got his promotion b/c I fed him everythg he needed to know abt my dept and now he doesn't have the decency to promote me in turn. And with the other woman I work with who is just a stupid bitch who is non stop trying to stab me in the back. Their nicknames: boss is "the Nutless Wonder" (dh came up with that one) :haha: and the bitch is "the fly" b/c she's such a effing little pest that won't go away... Ok rant over for now and I'll be back later luvvies :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

She's like a fly around shit :haha: cya later PK :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Afternoon all....

Having a rough work day...just stopping in to give myself a 5 min break...

by the way, Lupine, my name is Lindsay :hi:

Question for you girls... well my OH's friends are the nosiest bunch I know! Last night, OH went out with them and one of the guys kept bugging him about it, saying 'Lindsay's pregnant, isn't she" etc...
In fact, one of the guys wives emailed me today to warn me that one of the friends is probably going to try to give me drinks next time I see him just so he can 'OUT' me....what a JERK! 
What shall I do? This wife that told me is pregnant and she is throwing a party in 2weeks- she said she 'would help me fake drink if I wanted' but isn't that just letting her know I AM pregnant?
I didn't want to tell any of these friends this soon and certainly not before my family!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh PK, had a thought, have you renewed your vip menbership on FF? if you don't I'm pretty sure you don't get crosshairs........


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Afternoon all....
> 
> Having a rough work day...just stopping in to give myself a 5 min break...
> 
> by the way, Lupine, my name is Lindsay :hi:
> 
> Question for you girls... well my OH's friends are the nosiest bunch I know! Last night, OH went out with them and one of the guys kept bugging him about it, saying 'Lindsay's pregnant, isn't she" etc...
> In fact, one of the guys wives emailed me today to warn me that one of the friends is probably going to try to give me drinks next time I see him just so he can 'OUT' me....what a JERK!
> What shall I do? This wife that told me is pregnant and she is throwing a party in 2weeks- she said she 'would help me fake drink if I wanted' but isn't that just letting her know I AM pregnant?
> I didn't want to tell any of these friends this soon and certainly not before my family!!

Id pour the drink over the jerks head :haha: no seriously if this night out isnt important and your not bothered to much about going id make an excuse and not go :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh PK, had a thought, have you renewed your vip menbership on FF? if you don't I'm pretty sure you don't get crosshairs........

How much is it by the way? i keep meaning to look bc my free trial runs out in 11 days x


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Poppy....I already rsvped...and I feel bad ditching my friend's party just because of another friend being a jerk...

Well, I guess I will play it by ear. Maybe I can just make him feel like a real jerk....tell him I am not drinking. 
If he asks why, just ask 'Is it really any of your business?' 
I am just so annoyed... this 'friend' annoys the crap out of me normally, so this is really burning me up!


----------



## LEW32

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Oh PK, had a thought, have you renewed your vip menbership on FF? if you don't I'm pretty sure you don't get crosshairs........
> 
> How much is it by the way? i keep meaning to look bc my free trial runs out in 11 days xClick to expand...


Hey guys- just to let you know. My free membership ran out and I did not buy the VIP membership. You can still plot temps and you still get your crosshairs for free
You just don't get some of the other added features.

So, if you want to save some $$, you can do it all for free!


----------



## poppy666

Or say your on antibiotics for an ear infection or something so carnt drink :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

@pk...sounds like a pair of twats you work with! :hug:
@lew..id go to the party but always have a drink in your hand, so when they ask you if you want a drink say"i have one thank you" and then grin, like a mad woman possessed!:haha:OR just tell all your family first then go to the party and announce your big news and make it YOUR party:rofl:


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Poppy- I think I like the dump a drink on him option the best :rofl:


----------



## LEW32

Thanks MC! Perhaps I can let the one girl in on it and carry my drink around. I got in trouble last weekend because one of hte guys asked what was in the cup...hate lying. So I might buy some non-alcoholic beer (yuck), so I can 'BEER'.

Oh the hoops we jump through!


----------



## mothercabbage

poor you! hope it goes alright! xx


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Oh PK, had a thought, have you renewed your vip menbership on FF? if you don't I'm pretty sure you don't get crosshairs........
> 
> How much is it by the way? i keep meaning to look bc my free trial runs out in 11 days xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey guys- just to let you know. My free membership ran out and I did not buy the VIP membership. You can still plot temps and you still get your crosshairs for free
> You just don't get some of the other added features.
> 
> So, if you want to save some $$, you can do it all for free!Click to expand...

So basically it still does what the free trial does? x


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies, hi china, Phoebe, PK, lew and everyone else!!!

Poppy I second what Lew said about FF my free membership run out last month and I still tracked my temp etc and got crosshairs, I wouldn't waste my money personally.

Tink, what's the pram u want!? I'll be on the lookout soon I'm just as bad.

PK sorry you are still up in the air with your chart Hun. I def think u O'ed around cd 16/17 

Phoebe glad the sister is moving out at last!:hugs:

Lew could u drive to the party and use that as an excuse?


----------



## poppy666

Thanks well im not wasting my money either if it does what its doin now for me & hopefully wont need it nx cycle :haha:


----------



## China girl

Phoebe,
I am doing great....I got my FX's for a Turkey Bump:happydance:

Pk...I've been in an ass kick'n mood here lately...so if you need me
let me know....I like road trips:haha:

Lew, just tell the jerk your on meds & your not going to mix booze with your meds. That was option 1. Option 2, be a sarcastic biotch (that would be my favorite) Option 3, have Dh kick his ass friend or not!!...

I'm going to hush now, cause this post is awfully violent:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooooh good, was just a thought, no point in paying then! 

Coral, having second thoughts about the pram now, ebayed it and in peoples pictures it looks like the thing is so big it takes up the whole living room :rofl: I need compact and practucal lol But it was the Mamas & papas ultima......quite fancied the fabric mimi :rofl: With my practical head on, now thinking more practically :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

How many times can i use the word practical lol trying to convince myself? be helpful if i could spell it.......going delirious tonight :rofl:


----------



## MommyV

Hello Ladies,

Congrats to Coral , MC and PJ

My name is Veronica too. I can't believe there is somebody else on here with the same name(pk) hardly ever meet anybody else with that name but I love it.

Tink- I know that sometimes we can get carried away with the baby stuff. It's so cute or we like the way it looks but we forget to think about how well it will actually work for us when the time comes. Good luck finding something really cute and practical

Hello to all the other ladies and gl for everybody's testing on Sun. I might use an opk but I'll only be on cd10.


----------



## China girl

MommyV said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Congrats to Coral , MC and PJ
> 
> My name is Veronica too. I can't believe there is somebody else on here with the same name(pk) hardly ever meet anybody else with that name but I love it.
> 
> Tink- I know that sometimes we can get carried away with the baby stuff. It's so cute or we like the way it looks but we forget to think about how well it will actually work for us when the time comes. Good luck finding something really cute and practical
> 
> Hello to all the other ladies and gl for everybody's testing on Sun. I might use an opk but I'll only be on cd10.

Me too mommyv...but i am going to use a dollar store/tree to waste along with an opk:thumbup:


----------



## LEW32

China- I just laughed outloud at your 'violent' post! Love ya hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Is a bit strange the only doubled name is veronica i would not call it a common name! I love chinas violent streak :rofl: officially an addict as i have now worked out how to bnb on my phone :) you got plentty of time to fall in love with a pram yet tink and coral :D sorry if i missed anyone if i cant cheat with notes in the car but :wave: hi to everyone! :hugs: x x x


----------



## liz_legend

Ladies, I think I have a problem.


----------



## liz_legend

I'm addicted to peeing....................


----------



## China girl

LEW32 said:


> China- I just laughed outloud at your 'violent' post! Love ya hun!!! :hugs:

I'm glad I made you smile Lew:flower:

On a side note:my husband's family is from Pennsylvania...never been there, but I do like road trips!!!:winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all:wave:
hows things tonight? ive just got LO off to bed and DD is in bed watching a dvd, ahhhhhh peace and quiet....xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

Feeling soo miserable knowing that i can't test for ageees :(
Stupid tests better hurry up


----------



## poppy666

Where you order them from? x


----------



## lupinerainbow

mothercabbage said:


> evening all:wave:
> hows things tonight? ive just got LO off to bed and DD is in bed watching a dvd, ahhhhhh peace and quiet....xx

I'm good thanks. The OH and SIL OH have just rented cal of duty: black ops so i am confined to my laptop as they are playing on the main TV and i can't go to bed unless i'm going to sleep or it messes with my sleep :dohh: So very bored also wondering what day af will turn up this time :shrug:
What DVD are you watching? 
xxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

ToxicFox92 said:


> Feeling soo miserable knowing that i can't test for ageees :(
> Stupid tests better hurry up

How comes you can't test for ages? 

xxxx


----------



## Damita

evening ladies :wave:


----------



## mothercabbage

lupinerainbow said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> evening all:wave:
> hows things tonight? ive just got LO off to bed and DD is in bed watching a dvd, ahhhhhh peace and quiet....xx
> 
> I'm good thanks. The OH and SIL OH have just rented cal of duty: black ops so i am confined to my laptop as they are playing on the main TV and i can't go to bed unless i'm going to sleep or it messes with my sleep :dohh: So very bored also wondering what day af will turn up this time :shrug:
> What DVD are you watching?
> xxxxxClick to expand...

its my daughter chloe watching a dvd prob some disney film...my oh got black ops yesterday and has camped in front of the main tv since he finished work...:growlmad: glad we have sky so i can sky plus my programmes!


----------



## mothercabbage

everyone on FB then lol x


----------



## Damita

:haha: I am having the worse typos with it tonight, brain = dead


----------



## ladybeautiful

hi all what's going on? Am BnBing from work for the first time TEEHEEE feeling very guilty but missed you ladies all day today simply had to see whats goin on!

I'm 11DPO & getting cramps :( The classic AF style one that run down to my legs :'( AF is due sunday. no preg-type symptoms at all to speak of. Painful nipples :blush: but that's always the case post-O. Cramps on and off.

BUT..... I'm still living in hope.... ! :) I have already started thinking about my next cycle so I guess I'm hoping for the best an prepeared for the worst ... cheesy eh ! Plus DH n I decided we'll wait until end of theyr and if no preg then will pursue medical help more aggresively.


----------



## ladybeautiful

wow my post was full of typos :-s

Thats so cool that there's a few of you gonna be bump buddies delivering around same time!! To think THREE ladies got :BFP: today how awesome! :)


----------



## ladybeautiful

hi damita!!!

is everybody on FB? :(


----------



## poppy666

my damn internet playing up tonight its well slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :growlmad: evening everyone anyways :flower:

Hows the fat bitches doing? Oops that in 5mths time isnt it :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

haha tell me about it although i have sky+ in my bedroom too i just dont want to be sitting up there all day 
lady b you are naughty! :haha: The bfp's give u hope though don't they! And its pretty crazy but u gotta expect
it when lots of us have similar cycles!
Tink & Coral could be in the same hospital at the same time too :D


xxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all how r we all??? 

Lo is in bed really tired but he did have a 3hr nap this afternoon 
Finally got a dietition appointment for him but not until 3rd Dec, so hopefully will help him put weight on as now 14months and weighs 15lb 12oz!!! Looks really funny next to other children his age and younger


----------



## lupinerainbow

sleeping bubs said:


> hey all how r we all???
> 
> Lo is in bed really tired but he did have a 3hr nap this afternoon
> Finally got a dietition appointment for him but not until 3rd Dec, so hopefully will help him put weight on as now 14months and weighs 15lb 12oz!!! Looks really funny next to other children his age and younger

Glad you got an appointment through! Hope they can help you, a positive is that he will be your baby for longer :) :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Damita

I'm back over here, it's easier as I am watching Fringe :haha:

Good luck for the appointment :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:) Well I bet i'm late so that might just happen. You ok tonight Lupine? x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Yeah I guess you're right LR about the similar cycles:) Sorry I forget how many DPO are you today?

Well here's to many more blinking :bfp:s on here!!! 

Tink how're ya?


----------



## ladybeautiful

oh BTW read on here this morning thaat BBs hurting while running down the stairs is a good sign?

Well baby I'm running and it's a-hurting :rofl:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Yeah i'm good, just got sore bbs when i took off bra to get into my nightwear which is a real :growlmad: because as soon as that happen i know AF is approaching! But i suppose it out of my control plus AF not here yet.. By the way how accurate is FF cause i did it for 3 cycles and one says LP is 11 days one says 2 days and one couldnt register- surely this means i have zero chance of concieving? :dohh: Thats also why i gave up bbt & opk cause i used to drive myself nutty :haha: How are you??


xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl at bbs!
And im 10dpo today (roughly) 

xxxx


----------



## coral11680

ladybeautiful said:


> oh BTW read on here this morning thaat BBs hurting while running down the stairs is a good sign?
> 
> Well baby I'm running and it's a-hurting :rofl:

:rofl: it does hurt when I run down them, thats the only time :haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Lupine I don't use FF at all so wont be ableto help, sorry! 

I know what you mean about the OPKs etc driving on crazy! I'm really thinking of going au naturel next cycle, IF next cycle


----------



## LEW32

Please be careful Ding Dongers... running up and down the stairs can be dangerous !!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine, well I found FF to be really good, but I had quite simple cycles. I guess it has its limitations. Well hopefully you wont need to worry about another cycle, FX x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hopefully not, and thanks for the advice LEW will be sure not to do it too often- plus possibly a big hazard with 4 dogs that follow me around haha!
Just got my chicks off to sleep for the night they grow up so quick (im handrearing baby cockatiels :) ) 


xxxx


----------



## LEW32

aww so cute Lupine!!!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Fx'ed for u ladyb & haha Lew!
I just did something rather silly and read the thread naughty things you do while pregnant and now i'm slightly angry because im being selfish and thinking why do people who go against every rule get a healthy baby but i do everything by the book and i cant even get pregnant:growlmad:
Sorry for the rant.. :hugs:


xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> my damn internet playing up tonight its well slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :growlmad: evening everyone anyways :flower:
> 
> Hows the fat bitches doing? Oops that in 5mths time isnt it :haha:

its fat fanny biatches:haha::blush:


----------



## poppy666

lmao Amy :haha:

PK a thread here someone else having positive opks 12 days now https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/456883-now-12-days-positive-opks.html


----------



## ladybeautiful

lupinerainbow said:


> Fx'ed for u ladyb & haha Lew!
> I just did something rather silly and read the thread naughty things you do while pregnant and now i'm slightly angry because im being selfish and thinking why do people who go against every rule get a healthy baby but i do everything by the book and i cant even get pregnant:growlmad:
> Sorry for the rant.. :hugs:
> 
> 
> xxxx

:hugs: I know how you feel Lupine. I work as a children's counselor and it's difficult to be non-judgmental with some parents I meet sometimes. At the end of the day you just hope that all kids everywhere are loved and well cared for...


----------



## Hopes314

So excited for all the BFPs :) Hopefully more soon!


----------



## pk2of8

hey girlies...well i'm sorry i missed all the fun afternoon/evening chatting. i ended up having a positively hellish afternoon with work. no need to bore you girls with the details...just worse than usual bs with nutless and the fly. i wish i had the luxury sometimes of just flipping them off and walking out. ....ugh....i don't even want to think about it/them anymore. thank God it's the weekend or i'd be ready to do something drastic! well, missed ya girlies today and i guess i'll talk to you tomorrow! :hugs:

poppy, thanks for the link sweetie...makes me feel a little better that i'm not the only one. 

china, i just might take you up on your offer :haha::winkwink:

MommyV... ya know, when you first joined us i wondered about the "V" :haha: i've only known 2 other "Veronica"s (now you make 3!!) my whole life. funny... my dh calls me "V" most of the time, and many of my friends have picked up on it. I love "our" name though :winkwink: it's a great one to have! :haha:

girlies thanks again for all your support and kind words! it means bunches to me! 
love and :hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all just a quick message to let you know i had every need to be wobbley over the faint lines...af came this morning full red flow....im more shocked than dissapointed, just when i started to accept it too....oh well cd1 for me!


----------



## coral11680

OMG Cabs, my jaw is hanging, I'm so shocked. I'm so sorry honey ((((((((hugs)))))))))):hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh no mc :-( well roll on next cycle


----------



## phoebe

oh no mc i cant believe it hun, i am so sorry babe :cry: really thought u were in xxx big hugs to u xxx:hugs::hugs:

morning just a quicky b4 work. i hope everyone else is alright, i am shocked and gutted about mc i really hope u will be alright.xxx 

going back to previous posts my name is Luan, i will have to trawl back so i can get all ur names. did get a couple thru fb. well must shoot, my little darlings will be waiting for me :wacko:

take care lovelies and have a good day, i will try and catch up with u all later
loadsa love and warm hugs xxxx:hug::dust::friends::dust::hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh no!!!!!!!!! I have no idea what to say........ :hugs: :hug: :hugs: MC

Nothing really I CAN say is there? I feel so rotten for you :( xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

MC :hug: You take some time out sweetie, i remember other cycle when i had a few faint lines ( think you'll remember) was totally shocked when af come, its not a good feelin i know :hugs: see you when your back online & take care :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

just nippin on as i wait for bro to arrive, i think OH is more upset than me..im more shocked...the superdrug assistant is soooooooooooooooooooooooo fecking getting it :rofl:
please dont feel bad or upset for me girls... ill be ok, i know its possible for me to get preg, i have 2 already and been preggo 3 times, so its just a case of sttiking it lucky, im going to not "try" so hard from now until after xmas...anyway guess ill be the last ding dong standing!!!! :haha:
dont forget to change your siggys girls!!! sorry! :hugs::friends:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh MC, very brave message, but I'm sure you still need the hugs were sending :hug: xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

yes of course i do, but some ladies are at it for years i am already blessed with two! and plus it means i have more chances to poas!:rofl: i wasnt expecting it at all just went to the loo this morning, wiped and there it was......hey ho! ive gotta run, gonna hover round before they arrive, love and hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ahh MC :hug: You won't be the last Ding Dong standing I'll prob be right there with ya hun:hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

your due for testing soon arent you daisy? xx and thanx x


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> morning all just a quick message to let you know i had every need to be wobbley over the faint lines...af came this morning full red flow....im more shocked than dissapointed, just when i started to accept it too....oh well cd1 for me!

I am so sorry hunny :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Mc i tested yesterday on a ic, big fat fecking neg:haha:

I've convinced myself I'm out this month though, my bb's have started hurting same time they started last month. Af due on the 17/18th. I'll get my BFP eventually, just getting really inpatient and pee'd off with people telling me "relax it'll happen" I havn't used any bith control since Daisy was around 1 and she's nearly bloody 5yrs:growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

gets to me too when people say, "it will happen" heard it all morning and i keep saying not until after xmas it wont!, thats harsh though 4 years youve been off BC, and not even a faint line? whens af/bfp due? x


----------



## MommyV

:hugs:So sorry MC but you have a really great attitude about it. I'm really shocked by it as well those lines seemed very good. I'm sure that you will have a very sticky bfp soon.


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx mommyv, ok now i gotta run, bro be here at 1pm and its 1245 now byr for now girls xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hope the visit goes well, thinking of you today x


----------



## lupinerainbow

:hugs: mothercabbage! Are you sure you arent just still getting af :shrug: even though you are actually preg, the test looked so pos!


xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Good luck today cabs with your brother. Glad u are keeping your chin up! :hugs:

By the way peeps how come my TDD thing on facebook is showing on my newsfeed! Arrrrrgghh my kids and mum sometimes see my news feed if I'm left logged in oh shit why is that doing that?:shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, go onto the TDD group page, theres a button on the top right saying edit settings. If you click on that you can change notifications. Like when MC posted, it came up on our news feed, if you uncheck everything you wont get anything come up. But if you uncheck the group chat setting you also wont receive the chat when people are talking, but you can always reactivate it when its just you online x


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> morning all just a quick message to let you know i had every need to be wobbley over the faint lines...af came this morning full red flow....im more shocked than dissapointed, just when i started to accept it too....oh well cd1 for me!

fecking hell cabs thats a fecking shitter keep ya chin up mi darling xx


----------



## coral11680

Thanks Tink.....phew change settings:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

:hug: MC... i'm so sorry luv...that must have been a terrible shock this morning. well, thinking of you today too, and i hope you have a lovely day with your bro. we're here for ya sweetie! :kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

Good Morning darlings! :hi:

well, ff finally gave me crosshairs out of the blue this morning. putting me at 9dpo. i still think i'm 10dpo today, but i'll leave it for now. if i get (probably when i get) af i'll know from my luteal phase b/c it's been spot on 13 days the last 2 cycles. i'll adjust ff later if that's the case. had a huge temp spike this morning...if ff is right, it's the same as last month at 9dpo did the same thing. :shrug: eh, so confusing. i really don't expect anything to come of it this cycle. i'm never using those Answer brand ov sticks again that's for sure...


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi ya PK I se you finally got your cross hairs:happydance::happydance: 9dpo woooo hooooo:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

shite I did that and I still see it even when i click hide post, when i refresh its there again!


----------



## coral11680

Hi PK :yipee: for your crosshairs, wow 9dpo thats great!! I peeked at your chart and you spiked at 8 dpo last time:shrug: are you having any symptoms?

Hi Daisysmummy :hi:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:hi:Coral, did you test again this morn, are the lines starting to get darker yet:happydance::happydance:


----------



## coral11680

yes I did Daisysmum but just ic, yes slightly darker but still faint, will doa digital tomorrow for amy's bday :yipee::happydance:

Are u testing tomorrow hun?


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Yeah, but only coz it's my shag buddies birthday:haha: already know it's going to be a bfn I'm ok with that though, just waiting for af then I can move on to next month!


----------



## pk2of8

hi coral and DM :hi:

thanks girls...coral, i thought my spike last month was also 8dpo...looked at it cross-eyed i guess. no not having any symptoms. cramping and backaches and fatigued but that all is nothing out of the ordinary for me. :nope: i'm not expecting anything this time. it was hard not to test this am...had to run and pee before i was too tempted. :haha: but i'll test tomorrow just to join in the fun with everybody else. :haha:


----------



## eesoja81

Hi, ladies! 
MC-I'm so sorry-Don't know what else to say-DAMN TESTS!!!
Coral-I've got to 'officially' say congrats to you, my dear! Hope the digi is pos. for you tomorrow for some peace of mind!
PJ-congrats, hun!
LEW-so happy to see your 'pregnant' digi!!! Screw DHs friends-tell them they're stupid if they think anyone ttc would drink-turn it around on them, you know?
How's everyone else today? 
LadyB-still feeling like af is coming? Isn't that a sign, too???
PK-hey, hun. how're you?


----------



## coral11680

pk and daisy your not out yet, you might be pleasantly surprised:winkwink:

Hi Eesoja hun, thanks. I really hope the test is positive tomorrow too.


----------



## eesoja81

coral11680 said:


> pk and daisy your not out yet, you might be pleasantly surprised:winkwink:
> 
> Hi Eesoja hun, thanks. I really hope the test is positive tomorrow too.

sorry I just hopped off fb last night, my oven was beeping at me that my lasagna was done! How are you feeling today?


----------



## coral11680

I'm feeling ok thanks, just want the next few days to be over so i know its real.


----------



## eesoja81

...and the wait is 'supposed' to be over now!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Eesoja, how are you honey?! 

Coral, try and relax honey, got everything crossed that digi will reassure you tomorrow. It sure did for me! x


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon ding dongs hope everyone's well :flower:

MC again big :hugs: been thinking about you since this morning, have a lovely afternoon with your brother :kiss:

For me nothing much, had a totally crap evening my windows n door got smashed in by some pisshead nutters over a teenage arguement between one of my son's and another lad, so the lads family and about 15 other nutters thought it was acceptable to smash my door & windows in. So now it looks like i live in the Getto's all boarded up :haha: shouldnt laugh bc it was a mad house n baby was sceaming etc.. Police are utterly useless :growlmad:

Apart from that i had bad cramping last night dont know if it was stress or maybe implantation, but i dont see that bc my temps have risen again n your ment to get a dip? x


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, Tink-I'm ok. How're you feeling today?


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> Afternoon ding dongs hope everyone's well :flower:
> 
> MC again big :hugs: been thinking about you since this morning, have a lovely afternoon with your brother :kiss:
> 
> For me nothing much, had a totally crap evening my windows n door got smashed in by some pisshead nutters over a teenage arguement between one of my son's and another lad, so the lads family and about 15 other nutters thought it was acceptable to smash my door & windows in. So now it looks like i live in the Getto's all boarded up :haha: shouldnt laugh bc it was a mad house n baby was sceaming etc.. Police are utterly useless :growlmad:
> 
> Apart from that i had bad cramping last night dont know if it was stress or maybe implantation, but i dont see that bc my temps have risen again n your ment to get a dip? x

Poppy-SUE THOSE *******S! Who the hell does that?


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies,

MC, I am speechless. I am soooooo sorry hun- really upset for you! Mega :hugs: and hope today with your bro goes great- you deserve it hun! 

@Pk - yay for crosshairs! wow- 9dpo already :)

@ Coral - can't wait to see your digi!

:hi: Tink, Eesoja, Poppy, Damita, Amy and everyone else!


----------



## coral11680

OMG poppy what a bunch of tossers! What are the police gonna do?

I had a temp rise after my cramps i think so fingers crossed for you hun:hugs:


----------



## ToxicFox92

poppy666 said:


> Afternoon ding dongs hope everyone's well :flower:
> 
> MC again big :hugs: been thinking about you since this morning, have a lovely afternoon with your brother :kiss:
> 
> For me nothing much, had a totally crap evening my windows n door got smashed in by some pisshead nutters over a teenage arguement between one of my son's and another lad, so the lads family and about 15 other nutters thought it was acceptable to smash my door & windows in. So now it looks like i live in the Getto's all boarded up :haha: shouldnt laugh bc it was a mad house n baby was sceaming etc.. Police are utterly useless :growlmad:
> 
> Apart from that i had bad cramping last night dont know if it was stress or maybe implantation, but i dont see that bc my temps have risen again n your ment to get a dip? x

Oh my goodness, I hope you're all okay :(
Oh we had the same thing happen to us in our previous flat, some nutter jamp through both of our lounge windows and ended up enarly killing himself, all ebcause we wouldnt let him in for a drink :dohh::dohh:
The police were useless for us too, they always are in situations like that. 

Also, people don't always get a dip for implantation, no ones the same, so don't loose hope yet!!
xxx :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I am feeling sllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeppppppppppyyyyyyy lol not really got any other symptoms, but then again I am just so used to feeling lousy I might not even notice! Well I guess I am also peeing tons and boobs are huge, heavy and sore. 

@Pops, oh no, thats awful! I agree about the police, they are useless sometimes. Glad you and your family are ok though, not what you need when you have a baby in the house! :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh yes! Was gonna say that too, plus implantation happens over the course of a few days not just on the one day! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@PK so pleased you got them crosshairs, thats when we thought you o'd right? :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Lew how ya doing my dear? x


----------



## eesoja81

So, any 'symptoms' I had are pretty much gone today, except for my bbs are slightly sore at the sides. (NOTE-before taking the soy, I would only begin to get sore bbs 10 dpo through af. Now, w/the soy, I get them from @ 4/5dpo through af.) My question is, I had this weird soreness almost immediately above my pubic bone yesterday afternoon through evening. It didn't hurt to touch, so it was definitely internal, but it's a new one for me. Also, I'm always constipated during the tww & I've been quite regular. Any opinions?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol if you check about about 100 pages I am always constipated cause of all my tablets, and in my TWW this time, I actually 'went' nice and easy ;) I have also had weird sensations in my lower abdo, that I've had since about 5DPO x


----------



## coral11680

Eesoja, not sure hun everyone is different. I am always quite regular and am still:blush: The pains might be a good sign I have had similar sort of pains but very mild almost dont notice them really.


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies, no police are useless.. the group came down to the house banging on the window at my son & booting front door, so i rang the police they came out and the group had gone so they just said anymore trouble ring us. Half an hour later my other son saw two cars pull up out his attic window and some get out, so he screamed down the stairs for me to get to front door, before me and OH got there they'd booted door in and smashed to lounge window in, the neighbour got their registration & police said bc we didnt see who smashed door & window in it be hard to pin someone to the offence EVEN tho we knew what they looked like and had a few names :growlmad: Pathetic!!

So had to get it boarded up which cost £70 & just ordered a double glazed unit to go back in Friday for £100..

Anyways back to symptoms :haha: im not getting creamy CM im getting loads of white clumpy stringy stuff alot like egg white 'weird what we notice whilst TTC'


----------



## eesoja81

I def. wouldn't have noticed them if I wasn't so obsessive, but I did, so...who knows! Still not feeling confident about this cycle, so not much looking forward to testing tomorrow, but I'm a team player & seeing all of these new BFPs gives me loads of hope:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

hi sweetys xxx:hugs:
how are we this afternoon?? was at work but got sent home (bonus) so the ms does come in handy then :rofl::rofl: seriously though have yet another bloody cold, dunno whats going on there.

anyways i hope u are all well and having a pleasant afternoon

:hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## eesoja81

Hi, phoebe! Get some rest today-hope you're feeling better soon:flower:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> hi sweetys xxx:hugs:
> how are we this afternoon?? was at work but got sent home (bonus) so the ms does come in handy then :rofl::rofl: seriously though have yet another bloody cold, dunno whats going on there.
> 
> anyways i hope u are all well and having a pleasant afternoon
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxx

Get well soon sweetie :hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

I'm off to bake some apple bread. Have a great rest of the day, everyone! I'll see you tomorrow to check out all of the tests, but prob. won't be able to get on until after work, which is like midnight in the UK-sorry : ( GOOD LUCK and:dust: to all of the testers!!!


----------



## ToxicFox92

I'm getting mild cramps, completely different from the usual AF type cramps.
not sure whats going on, could you girls take a peek at my chart?
I OVd on the 2nd btw :)


----------



## pk2of8

ToxicFox--sorry hun i forgot to welcome you yesterday! :hugs: glad to have you with us sweetie :kiss: your chart is looking great so far hun! fxxxxx

poppy, i saw your post on fb last night about what happened! been very worried about you! poor little korben!! terrible that the police won't help more! and what kind of creeps think it's ok to do something like that just b/c they're having a disagreement with your son!!!???!!! so awful. but really glad you and the family are okay hunni. that's the most important. totally ridiculous tho that the police won't do more. :growlmad:

:hi: eesoja sweetie! missed ya lately hun! :hugs: 

phoebe...hope you feel better sweetie... :hugs: rest up this afternoon!

tink, coral, eesoja, DM...anyone else i missed... yes, i'm excited the crosshairs are finally there. i am still leaning to me being 10dpo but i'll know in a few days i suppose. :hug: everybody!


----------



## mrsamyrach

im out guys x
did a superdrug one and bfn
dont be obliged to piss tomorrow x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry Amy :hugs: surely your due a BFP soon? you've been trying so long :( Fingers crossed that its your time very soon x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Toxic, all looking good on your chart, how long is you LP usually? x

Hey Phoebe! Glad you got some time off, but sorry to see your feeling rotton. Have a nice rest :) x

Everyone else, good evening! :wave: x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi everyone,

MC --- I was shocked when I read your post. :hugs: Such a rude thing to happen. Hope you're having a good time with brother and your family. 

Amy - sucks bout the BFN. When is AF due? 

eesoja - good to see you! Hope Mia's feeling better these days.

PK - Yay for crosshairs and already 9DPO woohoo! :)

DM - Hiya haven't seen you around much lately :flower: 

Poppy - what a totally fecked up thing to do over an argument!!! Sorry you have had to go thru unnecessary stress and expense :hugs: Hope you have a quiet weekend after all the drama.

Hi everybody else and hope you're having a nice saturday!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies my birthday today big 30 getting old now xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey all not really been onto believe it or not im currently sat outside labour ward waiting for sil to see why her baby not been moving hopefully its because she is overweight and she cant feel it all the time. Cause she is 26 weeks i hope she doesnt have baby yet cause its way early and she is living with us and i dont really want our 'nursery' to have diff baby livin in there that isnt ours :( x x


----------



## poppy666

HAPPY 30TH BIRTHDAY CAZ:cake::dance::muaha::mail::hissy::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::hugs2::hugs2::drunk::drunk::fool:​


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> Hey all not really been onto believe it or not im currently sat outside labour ward waiting for sil to see why her baby not been moving hopefully its because she is overweight and she cant feel it all the time. Cause she is 26 weeks i hope she doesnt have baby yet cause its way early and she is living with us and i dont really want our 'nursery' to have diff baby livin in there that isnt ours :( x x

Oh LR hope she and baby are ok sweetie, maybe the placenta is anterior and baby hiding behind it 'so she cant feel it moving' :hugs: keep us up to date on how baby is x


----------



## coral11680

Evening ladies,

Sorry for your bfn Amy, are u sure u are 11 dpo though? Didnt u say u think u o'ed on the 4 th or something? Maybe still early:hugs:

Caz happy birthday hunnie!:cake: I'm 30 too we r not old :haha:

Lupine hope sisters baby ok.

Toxic your chart looks good so far, have u tested again yet?

Cabbage I know u prob still busy hope the day went well with your bro:hugs:

Poppy what a load of shite our police system is:growlmad:

Hi everyone else :hi: 

Who's testing tomorrow then? Anyone?


----------



## ToxicFox92

Coral, my internet cheapies aren't coming till mid weed :growlmad: so gutted!!


----------



## poppy666

I am Coral but i'll only be 7dpo so opk safer :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Oh I forgot to say I tested agin the morning with my 20miu ic's and my 10miu ic's and my ic's opk. The 2 hpts were positive with the 20miu slightly darker. The opk was barely a line there lighter than the hpt so maybe do a cheapie hpt poppy


----------



## poppy666

My cheapies are 10miu but i wont have even implanted yet or if i dooooooooooo :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Might not have yet but u never know! :wink:


----------



## poppy666

lol i'll piddle on both opk & hpt :winkwink: how you feeling? x


----------



## coral11680

Good idea! I'm ok thanks Hun still not quite believing it ye though


----------



## ToxicFox92

Words can't express how happy i am for you coral!! :D
-big hugs-
xxx


----------



## coral11680

Awww thanks toxic, good luck Hun. X


----------



## caz & bob

aw just realized your bfp coarl aw hun congrats hun :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

It will sink in soon sweetie, no other symptoms yet? x


----------



## coral11680

Thanks caz x

Poppy not really just mild on off cramps but not bad at all, still creamy cm.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just a quick one, hope your all ok, I'm hitting the hay in a min! Was gonna pee on an opk tomorrow to join in the fun, but all I have are IC pregnancy tests lol I'll do one to join in ;) Right see you all bright n early tomorrow xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Cya in the morning... hmmm wonder if you get a faint line or an evap :rofl:


----------



## lupinerainbow

SIL & baby are fine :) she just cant feel the bubba moving around but it is! 
Hope all of you are okay! Gonna pee on an opk tomorrow, glad to hear im not out if its negative! Wish the mean OH would let me test early haha ( makes me feel better to blame him :D he is neglecting me for call of duty again tonight!)

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thats great news LR :happydance: so your another COD widower :haha: ive not got the game yet going to buy it as a xmas pressy for OH & son keep them out my hair x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Good plan! I'm getting him it for xmas but the SIL & her OH are living with us and her OH just rented it for 5days to make sure they like it, so i will be a COD widow for the next 4nights :cry: haha i dont mind really means he wont moan for me being on here and ignoring him for a few weeks! :D

xxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi ya girlies, Hope everyone is well!

I've had quite a busy day today, Had a puncture on my car earlier and hubby has the car jack down the yard:growlmad:couldn't change the wheel! So had two options,1- ring mother in law to borrow her car or 2- put the starter motor back on hubbies mk2.

Option 2 it was then, loads more fun driving the old girl and I've not picked up a spanner and fixed a car since dad passed away 6 yrs ago. Felt soooo goood

This is what I've been driving today
https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/28052010229-1.jpg


----------



## ToxicFox92

oh, that is by far the best car i have ever seen.


----------



## poppy666

WOW Great car DM :happydance:


----------



## ToxicFox92

lupinerainbow said:


> Good plan! I'm getting him it for xmas but the SIL & her OH are living with us and her OH just rented it for 5days to make sure they like it, so i will be a COD widow for the next 4nights :cry: haha i dont mind really means he wont moan for me being on here and ignoring him for a few weeks! :D
> 
> xxxx

same, our nights consist of him palying COD and me on this.. kind of needs to stop i think -giggles-


----------



## poppy666

Toxic your avatar sooooooooooooo cute & loving the updated siggy with team ding dong :happydance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Haha yeah i get what you mean toxic it cant be bad to have 2 computer/video game addicts as parents :haha: I can see myself 1week after having a baby having mastered how to nurse and type at the same time :D
I love that car Daisys mummy especially the colour it suits it so much!! 

xxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

lupinerainbow said:


> Haha yeah i get what you mean toxic it cant be bad to have 2 computer/video game addicts as parents :haha: I can see myself 1week after having a baby having mastered how to nurse and type at the same time :D
> 
> xxxx

OHMYGOD lmfao!!!!!!!! :rofl:
that made me giggle so much
i think it's gonna settle down once we get our BFP, there will be a lot of preparing to do, but i'll always have time for BNB!


----------



## lupinerainbow

ToxicFox92 said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> Haha yeah i get what you mean toxic it cant be bad to have 2 computer/video game addicts as parents :haha: I can see myself 1week after having a baby having mastered how to nurse and type at the same time :D
> 
> xxxx
> 
> OHMYGOD lmfao!!!!!!!! :rofl:
> that made me giggle so much
> i think it's gonna settle down once we get our BFP, there will be a lot of preparing to do, but i'll always have time for BNB!Click to expand...

Haha! Yeah i think it will for me too :) i was only messing about :rofl:
Obviously i will update u dingdongers but i will be too busy bouncing off the walls and then will be occupied with a baby (or a few- twins sound appealing haha)

xxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

twins do sound very appealing ;) *currently has a very menicing face*


----------



## ladybeautiful

Good evening, up-late-at-night ladies! :)

Welcome to the group Toxic :flower: I know you've been around a few days already but didn't get the chance to formally say :hi:

Lupine, still insomniac? :) Good to hear your SIL and baby and both doing okay.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Haha Toxic as we are on same dpo we could be twin bump buddies :haha:
I'm not sure as of yet not got to bed cause stupid OH is determined to finish his stupid game :haha: and i don't like going to bed without him :blush: and thanks :).. you would not believe how hard it is to live with a pregnant person when you are struggling to concieve yourself :(! I am way happy for her but feel so jealous i end up feeling mean so then i feel guilty :shrug: no win! haha

How are you doing??

xxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

cooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee just finished work no pissy pissy for me
af is on way boobs are heavy and sore nips xx


----------



## Hopes314

Havent been on much lately and its difficult to keep up with all the pages! Hope everyone is doing good. MC i cant believe AF got you, that was SO a line! At least you have a fresh start and now you can go again!!:hugs:
And hello toxic:hi: im SO jealous of your chart, Oing at like CD7!! Temps looking good!


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

I poas a clearblue digi. Was so nervous, but feel much better now.....phew:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







nov 2010 067.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## coral11680

Also want to say happy birthday Amy:cake::cake::headspin::headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::juggle::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee:

Who else is poas today? come one girlies, I had to get up and pee so bad, and thought I better get on here to post a pic before my kids get up and see what I'm doing:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, thats a fantastic sight! :cloud9: So glad you got some reassurace :happydance:

How is everyone else this morning? I gotta go out this morning, gotta go freeze round the war memorial........small price to pay though, always an incredibly humbling experience. Those that fought for us done miles more than just get cold for us..... We are Scout leaders, so coral if you go into Aveley village this morning, please do not laugh at Tink in her scout uniform lol x

Well my POAS I will have to post later, all the kids are up, and I don't have long. Anyhow, mines pretty unimportant lol

Looking forward to a gallery of pics when I come back!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MRSAMY!!!!!!!!!!!! XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave:
@HAPPY BIRTHDAY MRSAMYRACH!! :cake::flower::kiss::happydance::cake:
sorry for your bfn,:hugs: your still not out though hunni, and thankyou for your kind words xxx
@coral...nice digi!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
@poppy...what the feck!!!!!! tell me you dont have to pay for your door and window??? the bas***ds!!!:growlmad::growlmad:..hope your ok!:hugs::kiss::flower:
@happy birthday for yesterday caz!!!:cake::happydance::kiss::flower:
THANKYOU to everyone for the hugs and sympathy!!:kiss::hugs: but im really ok with it, i was a bit shocked, i must admit, them tests i did all had lines!!! so beware folks....fake lines are about!! :rofl::haha: anyway i had a great day with my brother and family!!!:thumbup::happydance:, we talked a bit, had a great laugh:haha:drunk some:coffee: and then hugged and arrange to meet again, <------his idea!!!!:happydance:im so happy!! he even txt lastnight and said he wondered why we hadnt done it years ago!!!:happydance:the ONLY bad thing about the whole day was HE LIKES XFACTOR!!!!:dohh: you know i took the piss when he admitted that!!!!:rofl:...hope you dont mind but im not taking part in the group piss...ill prob get a lovely line again!!:haha::rofl:
going to end this post now...how long is it!!!!!:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just been tracking back over the posts......

COD widows.......I hear ya lol We have all of them, DH is a war game addict. And I think I'll always be a BnB addict, Feel so lucky to have found a group of Ladies so great to talk to, your the best guys!

DM loving the car.........wow, I want a ride lol come pick me up later? :) lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, I know what you mean about the pee sticks hun. They were proper lines, I guess It just didn't work out :( :hugs: BUT I would say do another test in a few days just in case......My friend has just found out she's 5 Months pregnant.......and has been having periods.........


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yea im also a COD widow....:growlmad:
and i think i would be wearing a balaclava if i had to drive that car DM...wow! :haha:
morning tink!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and great news about your brothers visit, so pleased it went so well! :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

TINK, i had to get up at 645am this morning i felt like i had peed the bed it was drenched with af, its not been like that since i was young, if i am preggo! then it would be a miracle, there is no way!!!! but thanx for the positive vibe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
editing...i have a big bro!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Tink, I wasnt planning on going to Aveley village but might now just to see you in your scout uniform:haha: Glad you are going to the memorial to show your respect for our brave soldiers who lost their lives:cry:

Cabs, glad you had a lovely visit with your big bro, so happy for you.:hugs::hugs:

DM wow you are good, I wouldnt know where to start with fixing cars!! Nice ride:thumbup: Pick me up too after Tink!:haha:

Where are all the pissers?:haha: Poppy>?, DM? Lupine? who else in the uk, I know the americans wont be up yet.


----------



## mothercabbage

got a few pics from my brothers visit, and as im not poas today i thought id post a couple of pics from yesterday...1st one is of me and my 6month old niece hannah, and the second one is me, my brother, his wife karen, and all our kids, poor OH not on the photo as he was taking it...im suprised the pic turned out as well as it did, the kids were soooooo hyper!!! xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00131.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 10









DSC00136.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## coral11680

awwww lovely pics cab, you look gorg honey! Hopefully you will see eachother often now:hugs: Baby Hannah how cute xx


----------



## phoebe

hi girls xxx

@ mc love the piccys cab, so glad u had a good time with ur brother xxx:hugs:

@ coral love the digi woohoo:happydance::happydance:

how are we all today?? feeling better, just lazed in bed all aft, cant believe how much i slept. so glad i didnt go in today, but i expect i'll get my wrists slapped for it rofl!!! thats the nhs for ya!!

loadsa love n hugs xxxx

:hugs:HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMY XXX HAVE A GOOD DAY SWEETY :hugs: XXXX
:flower::kiss::flower::kiss:


----------



## ToxicFox92

I want to test like right now!!!
But i can't :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhhhhhhh thats a fab picture MC so glad you had a fantastic day with the shit you had to deal with n all with those damn tests :hugs: 

Tink have a lovely day sweetie :kiss:

My temps plummeted today too

Coral loving the digi :happydance:

Happy birthday Amy :cake::muaha::dance::friends::headspin::yipee::serenade::drunk::juggle::wohoo::wine::beer::cake:


----------



## coral11680

thanks phoebe and pops!

Poppy, maybe implantation hun:thumbup:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Happy Birthday MrsAmyRach:happydance::happydance:

afm: tested again this morn :bfn:I'm ok with that though! I'm taking the kids ice-skating later:happydance:

and as for fixing the car, I did a car mechanics course when I was younger, dad used to call me a "split arsed mechanic" then when he passed away in 2004, I lost all interest in cars, got it back now though and this is my old girl, she needs alot of tlc but me and hubby will get her looking as good as he's:happydance:

https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/Mk2%20Escort%20Estate/Picture006-1.jpg

Tink and Coral you can have a ride anytime, but she's so loud she may deafen those little bumps your nursing before they are born:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx coral, its amazing what makeup can do:rofl::haha:
as they were leaving i said thanx for coming and hope we can do it again some time, so paul(bro) replied yea, deffo, we'll sort something out before xmas and then later on he txtx to say why hadnt we met years ago!!!..:happydance: hopefully we will see lots more of each other...as for the evil tests i took them out and looked at them, a line on all 3!!!!! amazing! i enjoyed snapping them and throwing them in the bin...fresh start after xmas!!! :wohoo: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Sorry for bfn daisysmum:hugs:

Cab, oh good glad you will see more of your bro. BTW my brother is called Paul too:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

snap! :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Yay for the digi! 
I used an opk and it was negative :D haha! 
Happy Birthday amy, your not out yet hun! :drunk::drunk::juggle::fool::wine::wohoo::rain::loopy:\\:D/:-({|==D&gt;
:hugs: mc! Glad you got your brother back! :D Lovely photos too!
Phoebe i only just got out of bed and i dont have the excuse of pregnancy :haha:!
Toxic there is not long left now, you will be pregnant for 9months so there is no rush to test :hugs:
Shame there is no bfp's yet :(


xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx lup! xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies feel really bloated today just had a green tea xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

just doing a bit of surfing and i found this *******
Damm3 is right, some women do get their periods while pregnant. It's also possible that you've experienced a chemical pregnancy or a miscarriage. If you have a positive pregnancy test and then get your period all before it is due (or the day of) it is usually considered a chemical. A chemical is where you were initially pregnant, but for some reason the fertilized egg didn't implant properly and your uterus sheds is lining just as it would with your period. In these cases your hcg levels can rise and fall very quickly, you can have a positive test one day and negative the next. Because this happens when you period is due, most women assume they're getting their period. If you got your positive test after your period was due and then started bleeding it is considered a miscarriage. I would suggest you see your Dr. as soon as possible so you can have a better idea of what's going on. Good luck and I hope everything is ok! Great Answer 
Report Silverstar 2 years ago
*****
is this what happened to me?, a chemical? i had signs of preg and then got af 2 days early???? mmmmmmmmm, weird! xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMY!!!! :cake::kiss::cake::hugs::cake:

and HAPPY (one day late) BIRTHDAY CAZ!!! :cake::cake::hugs:

well, girls, :bfn: for me. i didn't expect anything, but still very hard to see it plain and clear in front of you like that. well, i won't test again this week...just wait for af.

MC, so glad you had a wonderful visit with your bro yesterday! :happydance: you needed something good after those evil hpt's. :kiss: and loved the pics sweetie! 

coral, awesome digi hun!!! :happydance::happydance:

tink, hope you have a good day hun...all the troops deserve so much respect! :thumbup:

poppy, i'm with coral...maybe it's an implantation dip sweetie. would be just the right time for it. :happydance:

phoebs, glad you got some rest sweetie! :hugs: enjoy those lazy days now AS MUCH AS YOU POSSIBLY CAN!!! :haha:

lup, toxic and anyone i've missed...good morning sweeties! :hi::hugs:

re: the COD widows...we don't have it yet, but my dh and my son LOVE those games and they've been talking about it for weeks now, so i'm sure we're not far behind you with that... :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> just doing a bit of surfing and i found this *******
> Damm3 is right, some women do get their periods while pregnant. It's also possible that you've experienced a chemical pregnancy or a miscarriage. If you have a positive pregnancy test and then get your period all before it is due (or the day of) it is usually considered a chemical. A chemical is where you were initially pregnant, but for some reason the fertilized egg didn't implant properly and your uterus sheds is lining just as it would with your period. In these cases your hcg levels can rise and fall very quickly, you can have a positive test one day and negative the next. Because this happens when you period is due, most women assume they're getting their period. If you got your positive test after your period was due and then started bleeding it is considered a miscarriage. I would suggest you see your Dr. as soon as possible so you can have a better idea of what's going on. Good luck and I hope everything is ok! Great Answer
> Report Silverstar 2 years ago
> *****
> is this what happened to me?, a chemical? i had signs of preg and then got af 2 days early???? mmmmmmmmm, weird! xxxx

MC a chemical was my first thought when i saw your post yesterday morning. :hugs: b/c it was so unexpected and you DEFFO had a line. rule of thumb with hpt's is that ANY line (no matter how faint) is a positive, which you for sure had. i think it was a chemical sweetie. :kiss::hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

the last test i took was the killer for me, it still has a great pink line now!!! ah well, is it normal to have a chemical? or do i have to see someone, b/c there is something wrong with the lining of my uterus?..excuse the thickness of me but ive never even heard of a chemical preg...but i do know that i have not had af like this for years...very heavy!!! had to wash bedding this morning and get in a bath! xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww :hugs: MC, yes that is what I think happened. But never said anything cause i wanted you to work it out yourself, and deal with it how you wanted. :hug: x

@Coral lol Its not a good look for me lol


----------



## pk2of8

oh poor thing! i used to have af like that, but like you, not in years...

i don't think you need to go see the doc at this point hun. if it happens more than a couple of times, then maybe, but my understanding is that actually chemicals are pretty common. i hadn't heard of it either until getting on bnb...at least i didn't hear of it using that term. but it's actually considered pretty common to get pregnant and then still get af b/c either the egg didn't implant well or b/c there was some other issue wrong with it, like chromosomally. so i wouldn't stress about it. you've had 2 successful pregnancies, so clearly you can hold a preg :hugs: i've also read that the only reason many women find out about chemicals is b/c like on bnb we're so addicted to poas and finding out as early as possible that we catch it very early, when otherwise, we'd never even know that's what happened. :kiss::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

tink and pk your the best!!!! :hugs: thanx for the advice and at least i can say ive learnt from it, with your help of course!!:friends::hug::kiss: what would a cabbage do without ya !!!! xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks PK but im not really bothered this month now tbh will try more after xmas gonna do the same as MC ntnp got too much stress on my head atm, but will take the Soy next cycle on cd3-7 :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy IF you do have a next cycle, how much soy will you take?...i might give it a go this time, might make a better egg that will stick!!! :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

damita just watched you last vlog...:thumbup:
loved it! you look really well!!! :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Im going to take 120mg first 3 days & 160mg for last two, just read what Tink & PK said about chemicals n early miscarriages and made me think if that happened to me too other cycle when i got faint lines then all of a sudden got my af 'dunno' but they do say a high percentage do get pregnant but something goes wrong and you lose it without even knowing, but bc we all test so early than usual we notice it x


----------



## pk2of8

that's probably very likely for you too poppy. :hugs: it is hard to think about doing all we've been doing for ttc during the holidays. i will try the soy too poppy...cd3-7 like you. haven't decided on dosage yet myself altho i won't do less than 120mg. i'm also going to do that home fertility test on cd3. afraid of what that might show, but i'd prefer to know if there's something wrong. otherwise, b/c our insurance is going to change 1st january, i don't want to stress over it again until after the new year. perhaps it's just as well. i wouldn't consider myself going back to ntnp for the holidays, but i'm not going to fret over bd'ing on the "right" days. at least, that's what i'm telling myself. :dohh::wacko:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> just doing a bit of surfing and i found this *******
> Damm3 is right, some women do get their periods while pregnant. It's also possible that you've experienced a chemical pregnancy or a miscarriage. If you have a positive pregnancy test and then get your period all before it is due (or the day of) it is usually considered a chemical. A chemical is where you were initially pregnant, but for some reason the fertilized egg didn't implant properly and your uterus sheds is lining just as it would with your period. In these cases your hcg levels can rise and fall very quickly, you can have a positive test one day and negative the next. Because this happens when you period is due, most women assume they're getting their period. If you got your positive test after your period was due and then started bleeding it is considered a miscarriage. I would suggest you see your Dr. as soon as possible so you can have a better idea of what's going on. Good luck and I hope everything is ok! Great Answer
> Report Silverstar 2 years ago
> *****
> is this what happened to me?, a chemical? i had signs of preg and then got af 2 days early???? mmmmmmmmm, weird! xxxx

hey mother, it does kinda sound like what u had hun. i have always been cursed with bad af. but back in august i had what u went thru. i had positive tests and symptons. then bam i had the most horrific period ever. and not to make light or anything it was like something out of a horror film (tmi). it messed me up a bit as i was so excited. but all i could've put it down to was that i didnt catch the eggy in time or the uterine lining was not thick enough. i shall be keeping everything crossed for u that the next time u will be more successful in getting that bfp to stick. loadsa love and feel good hugs hun :hugs::kiss::hugs: xxxx


----------



## poppy666

I know me i'll still chart n opk and TRY not to jump OH every day, but hopefully the festive season will distract me a little :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

amy hun have a good one xxx
 



Attached Files:







happy_birthday_banner.gif
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,

MC- glad the visit with your brother went well I have 3sisters and we are really close it's great. We may not be too far apart in our tww depending on how late I o and I think that u o relatively early so hopefully we will both get our bfp's that stick this time around

Poppy- that is so awful what happened with your windows I get so aggravated when people think they can just go out and destroy other people's property with no consequences hope that u get it fixed soon and things settle down as for the dip in your chart I wouldn't worry about it I get them sometimes and it seems like many other women do too.

Coral- I love those digis that u ladies get in the UK. I'm so glad that u got your pos test confirmed by the digi.

MRSAMY-Happy Birthday!! Hope that u have a fun and wonderful birthday.

To all the other ladies DM,Tink, Damita, LadyB,Caz, Hopes, Lew, Pheobe and LR Hi and I hope that u ladies r doing well.


----------



## mrsamyrach

waheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy im feckinh here ive pissed on a stick again same bloody result
cab-i thought chemical my sis had one she were so heavy couple of days later chin up anyway x
fanks for the birthday messages thought id be a mess but im not just knackered xxx


----------



## pk2of8

well poppy, don't get me wrong...i'll still chart and opk and such too. hopefully next cycle won't be the mess that this one has been. i just mean i'm going to try not to freak out (like i have been) when dh is "too tired" to bd on the GOOD days. :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah its not good stressing, we'll hopefully get our BFPs over festive season when we're all more relaxed, been one thing after another this cycle so im chilling now, my dh thinks ive lost the plot poas all the time :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all hope all ok??
Tink how was remembance service I went this morning with my oh's scout group (i also a cub leader but with different group) Took Mckenzie it was a really nice service Mckenzie was all quite until 2min silence the priest kept smiling at him lol


----------



## China girl

Hey ladies,
I did not poas when I woke up this morning...totally forgot:dohh:


@MC, my heart goes out to you hun. Yes, I do believe it was a chemical pregnancy. I had never heard of on until I started on BNB. I love your attitude, and you are going to be blessed....you just wait and see:flower:
So, glad you have a great visit with your brother...keep thoses communication lines open!!

@poppy....I would have shot ever last one of those *******s who broke your windows and doors!!! But I am glad you and the family are ok.

@Cora....nice digi:happydance:

@Tink, you had better rock that scout uniform:haha:...its good your taking the boys to the memorial because all kids need to know the sacrifices that were made for us...

To all the other ding dong's..hey hey!!

@Amy
 



Attached Files:







happy-birthday.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phew........been a looooooooong day! Remembrance service was good, rained just as we were finishing up at the memorial. Had a meeting this afternoon, and only just got in. Shattered! 

@Coral, please don't say you came to see my uniform.....lol Its not a good look on me lol

@China, i tried to 'rock' the uniform, but it failed miserably, especially with the addition of an anorak :/

@Sleeping bubs, Ooooh a fellow scout :) x


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Phew........been a looooooooong day! Remembrance service was good, rained just as we were finishing up at the memorial. Had a meeting this afternoon, and only just got in. Shattered!
> 
> @Coral, please don't say you came to see my uniform.....lol Its not a good look on me lol
> 
> @China, i tried to 'rock' the uniform, but it failed miserably, especially with the addition of an anorak :/
> 
> @Sleeping bubs, Ooooh a fellow scout :) x

Tink, dont worry I wasn't there spying on you!:haha: :rofl:

Hey, China :hi: are u testing tomorrow?

Tink when is your first midwife appointment? is it at the hospital? I need to arrange one. I have onloy had my kids in the states so midwives are new to me, I only saw OB/GYN doctors.:wacko:


----------



## ladybeautiful

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMY!*_:cake: Hope you're having a good day sweets!

Coral congrats on the digi hun!! :thumbup: Must be such a super feeling!


----------



## coral11680

Thanks ladyb , yes it is x

how are you? any new symptoms, testing?:hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

::growlmad: I'm soooo stressed i reallllly want to do a preg test cause going by your ticker coral if it is + im exactly as far along as you are so it should show ... but OH wont let me and i get his point but its so hard! Hence the fact i was checking how far i would be in first place :blush: Just thought i would have a little rant sorry :blush:


xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all, been at my sisters all afternoon, had fun with the kids...hows everyone today??? xx
thanx again for the kind words and info...means alot!!:hugs::friends:
no prizes for guessing what im doing tonight!!:drunk: weheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

lupinerainbow said:


> ::growlmad: I'm soooo stressed i reallllly want to do a preg test cause going by your ticker coral if it is + im exactly as far along as you are so it should show ... but OH wont let me and i get his point but its so hard! Hence the fact i was checking how far i would be in first place :blush: Just thought i would have a little rant sorry :blush:
> 
> 
> xxxxx

do one without him knowing:haha: :hugs::kiss:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Not going to test, Coral.. sorry everyone for being a spoilsport on the big piss day! :dohh: I've been having proper painful gripping cramps since yesterday and AF is due today. I already 'padded up' last night... just a matter of hours now the witch should come a-knocking....

Oh I have to share with you ladies!!! :) I just wore my first tampon ever yesterday!! My cramps were so bad and I had a swimming class so I wore a tampon just in case. Had to read instructions n all. I was so conscious that the string would stick out from my swimsuit :haha: and then when I tried to take it out afterward it wouldn't come out!!!!!! I thought maybe it had sucked up so much pool water or something :blush: had to tug n tug and already had visions of going into ER :blush: Managed to pull it out somehow


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hmm i would but then if it was bfp i would have to tell him and i would feel really guilty for putting a shadow over the bfp by breaking a promise to him :nope: so i will just have to wait it out :( or convince him its a really good idea to get down to superdrug in the morning hehe ;) (sounds like a plan, man i have no will power :blush:)

xxx


----------



## poppy666

well i tested today nothing on the hpt obviously n just normal faint line on opk, wasnt really a point posting them :dohh:


----------



## China girl

Coral, I might test tomorrow. I have been having pressure pains above my "area" some cramps on the side.


----------



## coral11680

:friends::drunk:Mothercabbage have a drink for me love :friends::drunk:

China, cool cant wait to see your results:hugs:

Ladyb, do u normally get cramps before you bleed? I know I dont:shrug: I have been using tampons since I was 11:haha: I love them not so messy as pads. Bet it was hard to get out because it was dry, it hurst a bit when they are dry:haha:

Poppy, still too early especially if you implanted lastnight/today:winkwink: Keep testing everyday with the ic's i swear by them now.


----------



## coral11680

Lupine honey I would secretly test, if it is bfp he would forgive you I'm sure:winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

already on to it cozza! :drunk: :haha:


----------



## China girl

I have a dollar test...don't know if I should do it now
or wait for fmu


----------



## poppy666

DO IT NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :haha: I m bored lol x


----------



## coral11680

how many do u have just one? if so wait til morning


----------



## mothercabbage

do it now china, why the heck not!!! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> DO IT NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :haha: I m bored lol x

yea so am i, might go google some fit men to oggle! oh is on xbox...feckin C.O.D!!! :growlmad:


----------



## China girl

I only have one...I will take it and buy more later. If I test now I
won't test again till Thursday...so here goes...be back in a few with pics


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance::dust::dust: xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Excited muchly :haha::dust::dust::dust: come on give us a faint line plsssssssssssssssssssss :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

no not a faint line a big fat fekka of a line!!! :haha:


----------



## China girl

China girl said:


> I only have one...I will take it and buy more later. If I test now I
> won't test again till Thursday...so here goes...be back in a few with pics

Well it was a :bfn:
We will see what Thursday brings:flower:


----------



## poppy666

Pics please so we can squint lol x early anyways sweetie xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, just ring or email them, did i send you the link? We have our booking in app at 8 weeks, not sure but sometimes you have a home visit from the community midwife, or see them in a clinic of hospital.....that I don't know, but it will be with a midwife. Then you have your scan at 12 weeks at the hospital. After that I don't know how it goes here, i had mine in Havering x


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: china...good luck for thursday!!!! xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hugs: for the BFN China, but at your DPO I doubt you would see much on a doller store... yes would love to have a squint :) x


----------



## ladybeautiful

LOL... Coral and Poppy are playing good cop bad cop with China's mind eh :muaha: So you gonna test then China? :D

I normally get a little cramping in the days leading up to AF, but it only gets this bad at the actual time she shows up. So when I got this bad pain yesterday I was pretty upset cos that would mean my LP is just 11 days! Hmmm dunno now I'm thinking it might be the extra spicy and super salty dinner we had the previous night that might have aggravated them... :shrug:

I was scared off tampons by all those Toxic Shock syndrome scares... plus I'm scared if it feels so comfy I might forget I have it inside me and forget to change! :dohh:


----------



## ladybeautiful

oops sorry China just saw your last msgs... Sorry about the BFN.... :hugs: 
Yeah give it a few more days :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LadyB, you'll feel much more comfortable with tampons, but putting them in and taking them out when you are not actually bleeding will be difficult and uncomfortable! I'm sure you wont forget about them, I never have in 15 years! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol My daughter is playing hairdressers on me as we speak........I'm getting a nice style here lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

my lovely son has just thrown up all over himself, me and the sofa! 3 times now! and then he fell asleep! poor thing, i smell funky!! :rofl::haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

EEEK! Poor lo :( loads going about......hope he gets better soon! x


----------



## poppy666

Awww hope connors ok MC :hugs:

LB you'll not forget you got a Tampon in its just automatic thinking once in to change it regulary x 

Since i had Korben im having trouble with them tbh they keep falling down or going side ways once in (tmi) I had a bladder operation due to a prolapse over 10yrs ago and at the time they said if i had anymore children id have to have a C-Section, but with my last LO my consulant said i should be fine having baby naturally but i honestly think my bladder has dropped again n really cant hold my bladder for long at all no more, but dunno if to go back to doctors bc it was a big operation n dont want to be told ive got to have it re-done x


----------



## coral11680

sorry for the bfn china but like tink said dollar test maybe no good. What miu is it, at 9dpo I got such a faint line most people wouldn't see it it looked like an evap and that was a 10miu test. Will u test again tomorrow or wait?

Cabs, poor LO hope he is ok:hugs:

Tink thanks for midwife/hospital info, I will email them tomorrow I think. Did a midwife call you? I hope she calls me when kids are al school:haha: What did she say to you? where are u going at 8weeks? sorry so many questions, I'm still excited!:haha:
I start that temp Xmas job tomorrow night, i hope I dont get M/S too bad this pregnancy it might be a dead giveaway.


----------



## coral11680

oh no poppy doesnt sound too pleasant, will you have a c-section this time around?

I had a natural with My first and c-section with my second. I want another c-section was much better experience for me but not sure if i will have the choice.:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Prefer natural heal quicker, i only had a 2nd degree tear with last one, dont fancy hobbling around after a section lol. wouldnt mind a home birth but after hemorrhaging with last one dont think they'd allow it. pmsl gotta get PG yet :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I haven't got the appointment yet Coral so I don't know! The midwife rang me within a few days, it was a Sunday evening?! lol Just do what I did and retreat to another room, she will take your details etc and tell you what I have said. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, I had a Haemorrhage after having my first too. But the rest of the births were simple and quite easy. I personally wouldn't chance it at home though, although I have always fancied it. I just remember how quickly they had to move to get fluids into me and wonder if I would have survived if I hadn't have been in hospital. I say I remember, I was unconscious for most of it lol


----------



## poppy666

lol i flaked out it happened that quick :haha: think dh & son was in shock cos one minute room empty then the next everyone came in from no where pumping fluids or whatever they were & catheritized my bladder (dunno why).

I thought it was bc i injected Tinzaparin all through pregnancy but they say your uterus just dont contract when placenta comes out x


----------



## mrsamyrach

i would never wear tampons again my best friend at school died of toxic shock we went to school at 840 that morning she went home at dinner with a temp and was dead by 10pm that night xxxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

I myself neary died from toxic shock i was really ill kept passing out and vomiting all through periods and had a fever but never linked it to period until went to hospital and they said i was lucky i never died, was really scary i will never wear one again. 



xxxx


----------



## babydream

Hey girls, who tested today?? Anyone had a bfp???


----------



## poppy666

Yes me babydream :bfp::bfp: >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> No just kidding :haha: wishful thinking :blush:


----------



## poppy666

Amy thats terrible what happened to your friend can understand why you wont use them, you too LR you was very lucky x


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Yes me babydream :bfp::bfp: >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> No just kidding :haha: wishful thinking :blush:

i nearly got a bloody heart attack!!! My mum looked at me weirdly as i gasped for air!!! You teaser!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey everyone!

@MC sorry to hear about the witch getting ya hun *hugs*

As for me im 4 dpo and already wishing time would speed up so i could test!
Think i'll start dipping my ic's from Thursday (8dpo) onwards, possibly to early i know but i need to feed my addiction lol 
Af due a week today but praying she can't attend! x


----------



## babydream

shocking stories, sorry about your friend Amy and glad you were lucky LR. I always use tampons, i can't stand the pads between my legs. Fortunately, i only need 2or3 tampons for a bleed.


----------



## poppy666

FX Jenny not far behind me im 7dpo already started pissing :haha:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Yes me babydream :bfp::bfp: >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> No just kidding :haha: wishful thinking :blush:
> 
> i nearly got a bloody heart attack!!! My mum looked at me weirdly as i gasped for air!!! You teaser!!!!!:wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: That be my reaction if i got one next week :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

right then you trollops what this soy thing i might have a go at it where do i get it from how much is it how much do you take where do u buy it from xxx
answers on a postcard lol


----------



## poppy666

lmao i'll send you a link to read tomorrow, you can buy it from Tesco's for £4 so not expensive and take what dosage your comfortable with but max dose is 200mg... It works like Clomid that is given to some ladies..

Will send links and info, night Amy glad you had a good birthday xx


----------



## poppy666

Here you go, but can find anymore info off google x

https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/387010-soy-isoflavones-poll.html


----------



## Jenny Penn

Wat tests u using Poppy? Ic's too? I got my fingers crossed for ya :)

I'm just slightly concerned that my LP isn't long enough because i always thought that i O'd on cd 17 of my 31 day cycle which would of given me a 14 day LP but turns out i O'd later (explains not getting pregnant the previous 3 cycles which makes me feel more positive about this cycle)
Despite getting my positive opk on cd19 at 10pm it was still positive at 4pm on cd20 (couldn't opk after this as that was my last test) so if i O'd on on cd21 and im actually only 3dpo today is a 10 day LP long enough? x


----------



## poppy666

They say 10LP is fine anything less you'd have to lengthen it, but i OV'd later this month so what ive been told my LP will just be the same length just af will arrive a bit later.

I got some IC's off Amazon 10miu so can piss away lol x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well i suppose i'll just have to wait n see wat happens.
Yeah me too Poppy i have 9 ic's n 3 tests same as the hospital uses but i've had a killer evap on those b4 with pink in them last cycle however i think it was after the time limit but u still can't help getting ur hopes up when u see a pink line even if it is after the time limit lol x


----------



## poppy666

I like looking at my opk's cos two lines lol how sad :haha: I paid £4.50 for 25 IC's so im in my element lol x


----------



## mrsamyrach

well im having a glass of red wine at work
one of my drivers has bought me a bottle of versace perfume ......love him
had jimjams,nickers,money,shoes xx


----------



## poppy666

You did well then Amy glad to hear you had a great day x


----------



## ToxicFox92

So I just rushed to the bathroom convinced that the witch had showed her face, but it turns out it sjsut loads and laods of CM (dont usually get this in the 2WW). Any thoughts? :) xx


----------



## coral11680

Toxic, ive been having that for the last week almost. Mine is creamy/watery, hope it's a good sign for u Hun xx


----------



## coral11680

Toxic also just peeked at your chart it looks great! :)


----------



## poppy666

I know her chart looks good and i dont even know much about them but see a lot of high temps on hers so must be good :haha:

Im such a blonde lol


----------



## ToxicFox92

coral - mine is a mix of creamy, watery and stretchy, its dead weird, usually i just get a tad of creamy cm in the 2ww.
i really hope that i get my BFP, i think i'll faint!


----------



## coral11680

Well Sounds good!

Poppy you are getting there Hun, my first month temping I had no clue, this was my second month temping and was a bit easier to understand. I can't wait for the next few days to study yours!


----------



## eesoja81

Hi, ladies. Another long day at work today (if you don't already know, I'm in retail management, so this time of year gets CRAZY busy). Just wanted to pop on and say hello and report my gutting:bfn: from this morning. I am holding out about 1% hope that I implanted on 9DPO, when I felt the weird, low, mild cramping, and that my stupid dollar store test is not sensitive enough. :growlmad: Enough of these damn negatives already!!!

ANYWAYS---

MC-hugs for you, hope you're hanging in there, and so glad to hear your visit with your brother went well! :hugs:

LadyB-thx for remembering about Mia-she's much better now-no fever or vomiting, thank goodness!!! How are you?

Coral-SOO happy to see that digital!!!

PK-missed you ladies, too! I'm off tomorrow, so will hopefully be able to get on and actually chat for a while! Otherwise, I'm really going to have to start taking notes and PMing everyone!

Tink-someone was asking me about my lupus today, and I thought about you. How have you been doing pain-wise?

Hey, everyone else-hope all is well :flower:


----------



## pk2of8

just popping on really quick to say g'night and i hope everybody is well tonight :hugs: missed you all today. :kiss:

amy, sounds like you made out with the good for your bday...shoes, money, sweets and something to be spoiled by...that sounds like an awesome bday to me!! :haha: and if you try the soy next month, me and poppy will be right along with you hun :hugs:

ladyb, i just wanted to echo what tink and coral said about the tampons sweetie...if you're dry when you pull it out, it's going to be uncomfy. otherwise, i used them for years and never had any issues or toxic shock. just different for everybody i guess. BUT that's another reason why i LOVE using the softcups for af now. there is NO tss risk with the softcups. they are totally safe to use for up to 12 hours and no tss. they take a little getting used to for getting them out w/o being a little messy, but for me it wasn't really any worse than the tampons. anyway, that's my 2 cents... :winkwink:

eesoja, i hope you get to relax some tomorrow hun! :kiss:

:hug: for all the rest of my ding dongs and niteynite! :kiss::dust:


----------



## eesoja81

Night, everyone. Have a great morning and hopefully I'll be on!


----------



## mothercabbage

goooooooooooooood morniiiiiiiiiiiing vietnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam..pmpl..
:wave: ding dongs!
<----- new avatar!! NICE EY!!!!!!!!!! wohoooooooooooo...that will make me smile everytime i post now.....Mmmmmmmmmmmmm jacob!
how the devil is everyon today, im absoloutly pooped! 5 hours sleep thanx to a sicky LO...:sick: but he seems ok now, little quieter than usual but not emptying his guts on me, my bed, the floor, the sofa and countless times in the sink and a bowl...he's so small where it all came from ill never know!!:dohh:
so hows all the bumpy ladies today?
@amy sounds like you had a good day!!:happydance:
any testers today? if so :dust:...xxxxxxxxxx
P.S...ive noticed a few siggys with me as :bfp:...sorry girls but you'll have to change that!! just a quick reminder! xxxxxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

I'm out girls, my temp dropped quite alot this morning :cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning lovely ding dongs! MC sorted my siggie, sorry forgot about that. Hopefully I can put you right back where you belong with the BFP crew asap. They say after a chemical or a miscarriage, you have a great chance of getting a BFP in the following cycle.....FX this will rub off on you! Glad lo is doing better, poor lil thing :hugs:

Toxic, your not out till af gets ya :hugs: x

PK, missed ya over the weekend, that charts looking good!

Coral, hows my newest bump Buddie?

Eesoja thats sweet of you to think of me, my doc has increased my nighttime amitriptyline dose, which has lessened the pain I am in. Trying to cut down the co-codamol, which I have got down to half what I usually take. I'm actually pretty good, just waiting to feel awful, which I'm sure will happen soon lol How are you doing health wise? x


----------



## poppy666

Im saying im out too my bbs are soft as anything not even swollen or hard, arhhh onto the Soy again :dohh:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Mine are bloody sore. I ran to the toilet yesterday to take a piss and hoenstly, they were agony for about ten minutes.

Greetings aunt flo, haven't seen you in a while! :growlmad:

Although iw as reading a blog about a lady who had her temp drop below her coverline at 13dpo (which mine hasnt) and she found out she was pregnant the next day. Lol.
I hope my internet cheapies get here soon. :(


----------



## PJ32

morning ladies, hope everyone is well today

MC, sounds like you had a crappy night, nothing worse

Tink, I didn't know you have lupus, how are your energy levels at the moment?

Toxic & Poppy, its not over yet, chin up.


----------



## poppy666

Well there you go then dont go off ff chart dropping chick, your not out till the damn biatch is here, but i certainly know im out my bbs was sore for weeks last time :growlmad:

Taking Soy on cd3-7 this time for a stronger mature egg pfft x


----------



## ToxicFox92

poppy darling, stay positive with me! every pregnancy is different, right? you might get different symptoms this time round. when are you testing? :)


----------



## ToxicFox92

i'm thinking mine are a bit wonky because i've not been getitng a very good nights sleep the last day or so. :(


----------



## poppy666

Yeah ive had sleepless nights since friday n got up at 6am for bathroom then took my temp at 8 instead of 7am :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> poppy darling, stay positive with me! every pregnancy is different, right? you might get different symptoms this time round. when are you testing? :)

Im trying honest just feel totally out already, im 8dpo today so maybe test with a proper test on 13dpo, but i deffo think you are your chart looks really good n your restlessness would explain your dip or just could of been a glitch x


----------



## poppy666

PJ32 said:


> morning ladies, hope everyone is well today
> 
> MC, sounds like you had a crappy night, nothing worse
> 
> Tink, I didn't know you have lupus, how are your energy levels at the moment?
> 
> Toxic & Poppy, its not over yet, chin up.

Morning PJ how you feeling sweetie? x


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies! :hi:

Cabbage, Connor the poor little sausage hope he feels alot better today:hugs:
Like Tink said I think you have a great chance at getting a full blown BFP this cycle:happydance:

Toxic, no way you are out yet hun one temp doesnt mean anything:hugs: Hope those IC's get there today!

Poppy, my boobies are not even sore yet really, they are a little achey but not that I would notice normally really so no way you are out yet! did u test this morning? You should be testing everyday with those cheapies:haha:

Eesoja, sorry for your bfn:hugs: but dollar tests may not be sensitive enough yet.

Ladyb when r u testing? AF didnt show did she?

PK how are you hun are you testing?

Tink my bump buddie! I'm ok thanks nothing new, took another IC and its slightly darker but not really dark yet, I'm saving my frer for Wednesday I think so hopefully will have a dark line then! I will attch my test from this morning do u think its darker than Fridays? Sorry to bore with more pics I bet you're all thinking ffs we know u got a bfp now! :rofl: :haha:

hi to all the other ding dongers!
 



Attached Files:







test 001.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Coral just compairing from my last LO n know i shouldnt :dohh: loving the line Coral xxx

Just noticed MC you had an aweful night with Connor poor baby :hugs: hope he's a little better today so mummy can get some sleep tonight xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

coral11680 said:


> Toxic, no way you are out yet hun one temp doesnt mean anything:hugs: Hope those IC's get there today!

Thankyou sweetie, i think it's a glitch :haha:
i've had a restless night, and took my temp earlier than usual.
with each day that passes i'm getting more and more CM.
it's really watery today :shrug:
hope it's a good sign.
my tests only got dispatched today, so should come tomorrow or wednesday.
i'm so nervous xxx


----------



## coral11680

Toxic, hopefully the watery cm is a good sign, it was for me although last day or two not so much cm for me now. I wouldnt be able to wait for the tests, I would be down the shops to buy one!!


----------



## poppy666

I agree with Coral id be down to superdrug lol your 13dpo arnt you? x


----------



## ToxicFox92

haha i'm trying to hold back, the later the better i think, more accurate.
if i'm out, i'd rather AF jsut turn up than get a BFN, i hate those things :(


----------



## ToxicFox92

yeah 13pdo. i cant be arsed going out today, i need to clear out the spare room to paint it :haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi all quick one from my phone it's past 3 am here and lying awake with killer cramps :( Wth?!?!


----------



## coral11680

oh no ladyb, she hasnt come has she?:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hugs: LadyB, sounds horrible. x


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> Hi all quick one from my phone it's past 3 am here and lying awake with killer cramps :( Wth?!?!

FX She stays the hell away LB :hug:


----------



## phoebe

morning all hope everyone is well today. Loadsa hugs xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi pheebs hows you?


----------



## poppy666

Morning Pheobe hows the bump :kiss:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Thanks sweeties I hope hope hope so too. She isn't here yet but the cramps have been on for two days now. Can u get cramps if you ate something rotten?


----------



## phoebe

hi poppy and coral xxx
i am fine thanks loveys. had a rough 1 y-day think wee ding dong is giving me a run for my money lol:haha: couldnt go into kitchen as every smell made me heave and i was also so dizzy that i just spent the day lazing on the sofa. is dizziness normal?? not gone into work again, as i am good for nothing and expect my pts would not appreciate my heaving all over them :dohh:. so am waiting for ward manager to give me some grief in the not too distant future:wacko: other than that i am fine thanks, getting a bit nervous about weds, got a scan that day xxx how are u ladies doing???:hugs::kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Ladyb so the cramps feel different to af cramps then? I would think if it was something you ate you would be visiting the bathroom aswell? Hope the cramps stop asap:hugs:

Phoebe sorry you are feeling so crap, good luck at your first scan, how exciting we need to see pics!:happydance:


----------



## ToxicFox92

My cramps are getting worse. But they only last a second. My body confuses me :(


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

Well, :hugs: to everyone and their LOs who are not feeling well and had a rough night sleep...seems to be a theme- I did not sleep much either and am pooped! Had a migraine yesterday evening that is still lingering...usually, I take ibuprofen and its gone in a few hours- but obviously can't take it, so suffering and hoping for relief soon.

Poppy- keep your chin up girl, you are only 8dpo- its SO early hun!
Tink - hope you are tolerating your med changes well!
Pheebs- good luck on your scan- sooo exciting!
LadyB- perhaps those cramps are a good sign???
MC- FXing for you next cycle hun!

:dust: to all the ladies who are testing this week!


----------



## pk2of8

Good Morning luvvies! :hugs:

MC...poor little Connor! hope he gets over it today sweetie. :sick: is no fun at all. :kiss:

tink, pheebs, coral, PJ, Lew...glad to see all our ding dong bumps are doing well this morning :hugs: phoebe...you better post scan pics hun! we'd love to see them! :happydance:

ladyb...i was wondering the same thing...are you off to the the bathroom a lot? otherwise maybe it's a good sign sweetie. when was your af due again? maybe you should test... :shrug:

toxic and poppy...the whole thing is dang confusing isn't it??? i don't have any pma for this cycle at all. my temps went back up some this morning, but if it's like last cycle, they will nosedive again tomorrow, so i'm not expecting anything and i'm not testing. i won't, i won't, i won't, i WON'T test. :haha: i've been very crampy. last night i was so uncomfy with the cramps and a full feeling like i needed to pee, but i had just gone, so i know it wasn't really that. it was so hard to sleep. anyway, just my body being cruel to me i think. :wacko:

well girlies, i hope we all have a good day otherwise :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Roll on next cycle thats what i say PK bc this one been a pain in the fecking ass :dohh: just wish we didnt all have to go through a long 2ww it should just be 1ww get it over with if BFN :haha:

There i feel better lol x


----------



## ToxicFox92

poppy666 said:


> Roll on next cycle thats what i say PK bc this one been a pain in the fecking ass :dohh: just wish we didnt all have to go through a long 2ww it should just be 1ww get it over with if BFN :haha:
> 
> There i feel better lol x

AMEN! I just want the witch to come, she's mucking me about now, giving me false hope and all :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Toxic i bet she dont come for you :winkwink:


----------



## phoebe

i'm hoping the scan works out well too, shitting a brick b/c of last time though. this will be seem a dumb ass question to all of the mother ding dongs out there. but how do i get a scan picture???:blush: what do i need to do at the clinic to get one?? had a few scans b4 but never knew how to get a copy:shrug: and i have seen people with copies of their own, but have been too afraid to ask. new world to me i'm afraid:dohh: xxx


----------



## poppy666

If its done in consultants room its a little scan machine n it will print one off, if its main scan room they'll charge you £4 and give you a token to pop into a machine x


----------



## pk2of8

I just have to say....OMG I EFFING LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEEEE JOSH GROBAN...singing live right now on good morning america. i can appreciate a good body as much as the next girl, luvvies, but give me a voice like that and i have reached NIRVANA!!!!!


----------



## LEW32

Poppy, Pk, and Toxic- I think your charts are looking good :)


----------



## pk2of8

OK....i need to go buy a new album...i'm so in love.....:cloud9:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy and toxic i'm right there with ya girlies! i feel your pain! :haha: 

thanks lew :hugs: i guess i'll know (we all will) in the next couple of days or so... :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

Hi pk, Lew and everyone :hi:

Lew you can take tylenol while pregnant:winkwink:

PK you are good not to test hun, I couldnt help myself and your chart looks good:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning.......lol ok afternoon, doesn't feel like it though :haha: I curled up on the sofa and before I knew it was asleep. Feeling guilty, needed to clean up sp badly! ah well lol

Phoebe, I'm looking forward to your scan honey! I know what you mean about feeling anxious, but I'm sure everything is fine. 

I'm so sleepy I can't remember what else I was gonna say.......sorry lol zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Hoping all you gals towards the end of the TWW know the result of your wait VERY soon :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

WAKE UP TINK!!:haha:

I wish I could sleep, I layed on the couch and tried to catch a few zzzzz's because I start that night shift job tonight and know I'll be exhausted, oh well hopefully will be able to sleep tomorrow


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tayzee

Hey girls, can i join?
Think i just started an early MC today, very heavy and clots, mega pains.
Gutted :cry:
Will this affect my cycle this time round? Usually 29 days clockwork, was 31 days this time. A bit confused.


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: Tayzee... we're happy to have you hun. did you have a positive test sweetie? it's possible early mc but also could just be that your Ov was delayed by a couple of days. not unusual for that to happen. we're here if you need us sweetie :hug:


----------



## pk2of8

thank you coral hunni :hugs: ... if my temps stay up tomorrow, then i will start to hope again. but that is scary too b/c it just hurts so bad when you find out it didn't happen again :cry: otherwise, i'm trying to distract myself from thinking about it too much. not much luck with that so far either, but i'm trying...


----------



## poppy666

I dont see why it wont be ok to carry on trying sweetie, we was just talking about early micarriages & chemicals yesterday as sadly one of our Ding Dongs suffered a chemical.... as we all said if we wasnt paying such close attention to our bodies every month we wouldnt even notice if we suffered a MC or Chemical.

Hope your ok & welcome to the gang :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Welcome Tayzee! 
Hello to everyone else, good luck to you all! :hugs::kiss:
Hope everything goes well for you i might not be around for a while as i have got work all day tomorrow and thursday and college work to catch up on before i go back on monday. Will try to pop in though! Also trying to stay away a bit cause as you well know this site makes you obsess over every little thing and i'm trying not to think about it :hugs: will miss you guys (will def pop in by next wed and to let you know if i test/af turns up though! :kiss:


xxxx


----------



## Tayzee

Thanks ladies, I don't really have any way of knowing for sure if it was a MC, as my AF was only a few days late, but it was just far heavier than usual, but i suppose it could be any number of things. I bought a bunch of ovulation tests this morning.
Bring on this cylce -game face-
:D


----------



## Tayzee

I just noticed i spelled my own name wrong in my ticker :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Look after yourself LR & FX plus loads of :dust::dust::dust: for next week sweetie :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tayzee said:


> Thanks ladies, I don't really have any way of knowing for sure if it was a MC, as my AF was only a few days late, but it was just far heavier than usual, but i suppose it could be any number of things. I bought a bunch of ovulation tests this morning.
> Bring on this cylce -game face-
> :D

Oooooooo do we have another poasa? :haha: yes you have spelt your name wrong just a bit lol x


----------



## pk2of8

we'll miss you while you're away LR... fxxx and :dust: sweetie!! we'll be waiting to hear what happens! 

Tayzee that's the way to look at it hun! more *game face* :haha:


----------



## Tayzee

Fixed it :haha:
And yes, i'm guilty of being a POASA, i take a hpt every day from CD9 untill AF arrives, and with the OPKS, i take one from CD12 onwards till i get my positive.

Better safe than sorry, right?
Although it's not done me any favours so far.
OH finds it hilarious. :)


----------



## poppy666

Well you'll fit in fine here cos we have quite a few poasa :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

yep like poppy said :haha: you'll fit in just fine :rofl:


----------



## Tayzee

I was reading back.. wonder if toxi has her AF yet :shrug:
her chart looks good.
i was conserding charting but i'll read too much into it i think.
i'm just fine with OPKS and HPTs a the mo :haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi and welcome Tayzee :flower: Good luck for this new cycle and FX there's a :bfp: awaiting at the end of it :)

Poppy your temps are looking good!! PK yours too!!! I'm excited for ya'll testing in just a couple of days!!! PK I understand you wanting to hold off right now... it took all my willpower this cycle to not :test:... yet!

Phoebe - we're all excited too for your first scan!! Good luck and it will be great! Hope the tiredness goes away, and that you're able to rest when you need to...

Lupine... will miss you! Come back soon and hope things go well for you meanwhile. I'm sure you'll bring us some great news when you're back! :hug:

Tink.... asleep again? ;)

How's everybody else doing?


----------



## ladybeautiful

Oh, and Coral GOOD LUCK at your first day of the new job!!!!! Rock it! :kiss:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Coral, Tink, Poppy, Pk, Lew... thanks for helping me out... had a terrible night with the pain and crazy heartburn... finally slept around 5 I think and woke up by 6.30. No AF yet but still cramping :wacko: 

Well these cramps are similar to my AF ones but when I think really hard about it, they're probably not as localized but more general starting from my mid abdomen. Nothing unusual in the bathroom, but I dunno why I still feel it has something to do with some food I ate.

Anyway, it'll figure itself out soon enough I guess :shrug: Thanks so much for your concern ...I felt so helpless at night and was glad you girls were around....! :hug: :kiss: :)


----------



## poppy666

Hey LB how you feeling? Im not chart watching now drives me nuts :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

coral11680 said:


> WAKE UP TINK!!:haha:
> 
> I wish I could sleep, I layed on the couch and tried to catch a few zzzzz's because I start that night shift job tonight and know I'll be exhausted, oh well hopefully will be able to sleep tomorrow

:haha: It was too late Coral, I dozed off again :haha:

Up now, husband stormed in with kids and said "I thought you said you got all house proud and cleaning obsessed when your preggers?" :rofl:

I said "yes my dear, thats for a brief moment when my nesting instinct takes over. But it wont be for quite some time yet, 6-12 weeks r gonna be a killer" :shrug: DH-------------->:growlmad: :rofl:

Welcome newbie!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: Tayzee :hugs:

Oh and Coral, hope all goes well tonight!!!!!!!! P.S you can have a sneaky oogle at the baby bits ;) x


----------



## coral11680

Hi Tayzee and welcome:hugs:

I would recommend temping its really easy with fertility friend and it confirms ovulation. I was happy to be reassured that I was definately O'ing and I knew exactly how many days past O I was n the 2ww! Good luck for this cycle sweety:hugs:

Ladyb 14 dpo and no af yet, sounds very promising!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hope you feel better soon LadyB, cramps like that are so horrible. :hugs: x


----------



## ladybeautiful

poppy666 said:


> Hey LB how you feeling? Im not chart watching now drives me nuts :haha:

Doing a little better but dazed n a little dizzy, poppy.

Not obsessing over temps is a good plan Pops... I like it! :thumbup: I am thinking if it goes to next cycle I'll stop temping too, at least after I've confirmed O...

I agree with you... THE TWO WEEK WAIT IS THE LONGEST, BIGGEST AND BEST (OR WORST!) SUSPENSE MOVIE EVER!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## coral11680

Ladyb you need to link your chart on here so we can study it!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and sorry Caz! Missed ya there, so zombified here lol

PK know exactly how you feel, I'm rooting for ya honey x


----------



## pk2of8

thanks ladyb :hugs: i have a feeling these last couple of days are going to be torture with the waiting. ugh. :dohh::wacko:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Ladyb you need to link your chart on here so we can study it!

Ive tried clicking to see chart too lol x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Coral I don't use FF, I use this other s/w called 'taking charge of your fertility' lol 
Don't think I can link it..

Gotta run a few errands now and fix lunch... but I'll try taking a screenshot of my chart and posting it on here as a pic, in a little while.... :)


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooo another piccy yes please :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: i'm with the other girls ladyb! would love to see your chart!!! :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

ladybeautiful said:


> Coral I don't use FF, I use this other s/w called 'taking charge of your fertility' lol
> Don't think I can link it..
> 
> Gotta run a few errands now and fix lunch... but I'll try taking a screenshot of my chart and posting it on here as a pic, in a little while.... :)

yay:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

While we wait for piccy id like to announce ive got a cold sore is that a symptom bc i really need at least one :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:haha: it is possible poppy although i got one last month soo who knows


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Coral you made my day :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

i don't feel like i have any symptoms either poppy :nope:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> Thanks Coral you made my day :rofl:

sorry poppy but it might be different for you:haha:


----------



## coral11680

i didnt have any symptoms either


----------



## China girl

Poppy...

YOU DO NOT WANT A COLD SORE!!!!!

Please try again...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

china you crack me up girl! :haha::rofl:


----------



## Tayzee

AF has stopped...:shrug:


----------



## pk2of8

if it's totally stopped hun and you haven't tested, maybe you should test?? :shrug:


----------



## Tayzee

I tested a few days back, and got a BFN, i got pretty heavy bleeding early hours this morning so i figured that was it.. but its just totally vanished. not even a trace. :wacko:

should i test? :D


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Poppy...
> 
> YOU DO NOT WANT A COLD SORE!!!!!
> 
> Please try again...:rofl::rofl:

*IF ITS PREGNANCY RELATED I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DO *​
:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Tayzee said:


> I tested a few days back, and got a BFN, i got pretty heavy bleeding early hours this morning so i figured that was it.. but its just totally vanished. not even a trace. :wacko:
> 
> should i test? :D

:test::test::test::test::haha:


----------



## pk2of8

:rofl::rofl::rofl: poppy!!!! .................but i can relate...never had a cold sore in my life, but i think i'd take that too. (God help me i don't know what i'm wishing on myself!!! :wacko:) :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

:test: what she said! :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Tayzee, my friend has just found out she's 5 months pregnant, she was having normal periods. I would test right this minute if i was you! Love your siggie by the way, how did you get that, its beautiful! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol well being run down IS a good sign :) x


----------



## poppy666

See PK go get a cold sore like me :haha: Hurry up Tayzee piddle piddle :blush:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Well you'll fit in fine here cos we have quite a few poasa :haha:

a few???? full of fecking nutjobs on here x
anyway fecking witch hasnt come yet hahahahahaha
im freezing
been to hosp allllllll day with gramps xx


----------



## poppy666

LOL Amy well maybe a few and of course you included :haha: fx the biatch dont catch you x hows your grandad doing? x


----------



## pk2of8

true, but i don't think i'm really feeling run down now either tink :-(


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> LOL Amy well maybe a few and of course you included :haha: fx the biatch dont catch you x hows your grandad doing? x

step back im afraid back on full oxygen hes got a chest infection
docs have decided he will need oxygen at home xx


----------



## Tayzee

:happydance:
i used two in the same pee cup!
 



Attached Files:







omfg.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mrsamyrach

dont u put me in that club i so not fecking piss on sticks every hour like you lot x


----------



## poppy666

OMG BFPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP :happydance: you got a frer? x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> LOL Amy well maybe a few and of course you included :haha: fx the biatch dont catch you x hows your grandad doing? x
> 
> step back im afraid back on full oxygen hes got a chest infection
> docs have decided he will need oxygen at home xxClick to expand...

Oh no Amy bless him, will he be ok tho or have to have oxygen for quite a bit? hope he gets better quickly not nice after what he's already been through xx


----------



## Tayzee

Nope but i'll get one at the shopsies tomorrow morning :D


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> LOL Amy well maybe a few and of course you included :haha: fx the biatch dont catch you x hows your grandad doing? x
> 
> step back im afraid back on full oxygen hes got a chest infection
> docs have decided he will need oxygen at home xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no Amy bless him, will he be ok tho or have to have oxygen for quite a bit? hope he gets better quickly not nice after what he's already been through xxClick to expand...

i dont know pops i got bit emotional today so looked out of the window i hate to see him struggling xx


----------



## poppy666

Id be gone now with that result lol that is so a BFP :happydance: you not got any symptoms or anything? x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> LOL Amy well maybe a few and of course you included :haha: fx the biatch dont catch you x hows your grandad doing? x
> 
> step back im afraid back on full oxygen hes got a chest infection
> docs have decided he will need oxygen at home xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no Amy bless him, will he be ok tho or have to have oxygen for quite a bit? hope he gets better quickly not nice after what he's already been through xxClick to expand...
> 
> i dont know pops i got bit emotional today so looked out of the window i hate to see him struggling xxClick to expand...

Well he sounds tough as old boots Amy he's been through quite a bit & come out the otherside, just hope he strong enough to get over this chest infection, keep us up to date please x


----------



## Tayzee

yeah, a bunch, i just thought it was af symptoms. how strange..:shrug:
i dont know what to do.
i might sleep. 
sleep sounds good.
im a bit away with the fairys after that result :|


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Tayzee :) thats defo a BFP. Really hope af is gone for good and you have a stick bean in there. I would get yourself to you doctor to be on the safe side, and tell him that you had some bleeding and need some reassurance x


----------



## pk2of8

amy hun...praying for your grandad sweetie... i know it's so hard when they're back and forth like that. i lost 3 of my grandparents within about 2 years of each other when i was 18-20 and the last one (good grief hard to believe i think it was about...) 10 years ago...maybe a little less. :hugs:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Congratulations Tayzeeeeee :happydance:
I agree with tink, get yourself an emergancy appt tomorrow morning, the docs will rpbably get your bloods taken etc, but as long as the bleeding doesnt come back full flow you should be okay :thumbup:

as for me? still no AF, i feel crappy at the mo :(


----------



## pk2of8

OMG Tayzee!!! :hugs: defo a :bfp: i'd want to confirm right away too...and do like tink said and ring the doc to get it "official" asap! yay! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Amy, sorry to hear your grandads health has deteriorated again. :hugs: you will be in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## ToxicFox92

ooh my internet cheapies should arrive tomorroww!! :Dxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Exciting stuff Toxic fox!

Pops, when you gonna start using yours? x


----------



## poppy666

Ermmm tomorrow i guess but not hopeful my bbs are as soft as my LO's ass :shrug:


----------



## ToxicFox92

poppy666 said:


> Ermmm tomorrow i guess but not hopeful my bbs are as soft as my LO's ass :shrug:

:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: You pissing with me Toxic if yours come? we can do a daily post lol x


----------



## ToxicFox92

deffo pops, we can be pissing buddies! (sounds a bit wrong :haha:)
my postie comes about half eleven :)


----------



## poppy666

Postage gets later and later mine is around that time, its pathetic :growlmad: Yes we'll be pissing buddies lmao anyone else wanna join your quite welcome :happydance:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:

Welcome Tayzee:flower:
That is a :bfp: girly...& I second what Tink said...:thumbup:

Amy praying for you hun....

Well as for me...my cramps/cramping has stopped, just real gassy(TMI).
Cold sore is FINALLY going away...its a pain in the arse!!..Oh and I'm getting
some CM. Now I got the stuff last month and AF came the next day..so who knows:shrug:...and my head is trying to hurt & I just had lunch....this sucks!!:growlmad:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: your BB's are as soft as LO's bottom :rofl:
Pops, not buying it, my BB's were fine until I missed af. Now they like saddle sacs full of lead lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey China! :wave: your symptoms are very similar to mine this cycle. Everything crossed you get your Gobble Gobble :haha: xx


----------



## pk2of8

pops and toxic...very tempting to be pissy buddies with you.... but i think i will plummet emotionally if i have to look at another bfn in the morning :nope: i'm trying to hold out testing again until fri. by ff, af due on thur. if ff is correct that is. i could be due af on wed tho too...not sure. i think i have 2 $store cheapies left and one frer. i'll have to restock after this... :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

I understand sweetie :hugs: i know mine are going to be BFN ( we just know) but i paid for them so im gonna damn well piss on them :haha:


----------



## China girl

I hope sure do hope so Tink!!....
We will find out on Thursday...this time I will stick to what I
know...and that's a FRER....:thumbup:


----------



## China girl

Are opk's only good for 30 days?? I bought some from Walgreens and it said I had to use them with in 30 days...WHY??? Do they go bad??


----------



## China girl

I don't feel so good:sick:


----------



## pk2of8

i understand poppy...if my temps go up again tomorrow (or at least stay up), i will be extremely tempted to go ahead and test again. not sure what to think if that's the case... :wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

china i was wondering the same thing...the girls told me you can use them beyond 30 days, just not beyond when they expire. so that's what i did. anyway the instructions on mine (from CVS) said you could save the unused ones for the next month...


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey all!
How u all feeling today?
@Tayzee congrats on ur bfp, wishing u a happy healthy 9 months!
As for me im 5 dpo, trying not to symptom spot but (u all know wat it's like) can't help myself thinking 'Is that a symptom?' every time something different happens lol
I had terrible heartburn yesterday and today (this isn't uncommon for me though).
Have also felt the odd mild crap on my right side earlier today which im sure is the side i O'd from (had that last month too so probably insignificant) although since the right sided cramps have stopped im getting mild cramps on the left side of my lower abdomen which is going through to my back/butt/leg and starting to feel like sciatica (had sciatica before so might just be a flare up).
Probably nothing to get excited about as it's probably way to early for all this stuff anyway but can't help obsess in the 2ww lol x


----------



## Tayzee

i decided to take a sneaky trip to asdas to get a frer.
:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







8930.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pk2of8

hey Jenn :hugs: it's so hard not to ss...seems like i've been trying for a while tho and keep coming up empty :haha:

tayzee that's a great :bfp: sweetie! :happydance:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Congrats tay, are you going to the doctors?
Any news on the bleeding? xx


----------



## China girl

Tayzee said:


> i decided to take a sneaky trip to asdas to get a frer.
> :happydance:


That's pretty!!!:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Congratulations Tay :bfp::bfp::yipee::dance: Have a happy and healthy 9mths sweetie, but as the others say go get checked out asap xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

I hear ya PK!
Loving the lines tayzee x


----------



## Tayzee

I called nhs 24, they just told me to make an emerg appt tomorrow morning, so i'll call when the docs open.
not a touch of blood at all, no cramps either.
just very sleepy. and hungy. oh im so hungry.
i haven't told OH yet.. just incase the docs doesnt go well tomorrow.
i'll pop to the shops to get him a little presie on the way back if all is well :D


----------



## coral11680

Wow Tayzee Congrats!:happydance::happydance:

You join today and get a bfp the same day how cool!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tayzee

Landed it on my 4th cycle!
This forum must be good luck ;)


----------



## coral11680

I got mine on my 4th cycle too hun! Cool another bump buddy!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tayzee

:D yaaay 
i soo want to tell OH, he's sitting playing the xbox. :haha:


----------



## coral11680

i would have to!:haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Congratulations Tayz!!! What a fortunate turn of events :)

So I've attached my chart. It's a screenshot in two parts - top and bottom. hope it makes sense couldnt find any other way to post it :wacko:
Nothing very remarkable temps wise this cycle. Look at the end of the chart though - there's a little surprise :)
 



Attached Files:







cycle 5.jpg
File size: 90.5 KB
Views: 14









cycle 5 part 2.jpg
File size: 75.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Wow Tayzee Congrats!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> You join today and get a bfp the same day how cool!!:happydance::happydance:

I know!! Im gonna fecking de-activate my account and sign up again may bring me some luck :rofl:


----------



## ToxicFox92

poppy666 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Tayzee Congrats!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> You join today and get a bfp the same day how cool!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I know!! Im gonna fecking de-activate my account and sign up again may bring me some luck :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: im thinking of doing the same!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Bfp lady b?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?


----------



## Tayzee

:( I just really hope it sticks, i'm a bit put off by the bleeding.
Do you think the doc will tell me if he thinks i might MC?
I suppose he might not know.


----------



## coral11680

Ladyb, chart looks very good hun:winkwink: will u test tomorrow if no af? come on:haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

YES!!! My very own Big Fat Positive!!! :cloud9:

Caved and tested earlier just before lunch. Line came up right away on ICs and then on FRER :happydance: 

Still hasn't fully sunk in to be honest... I was shaking and crying and giggling when I tested. Now I'm calmer but still hasnt sunk in....


----------



## ToxicFox92

YOU GOT A BFP LADYB?!
OMFG
:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral......look at that chart again......

Lady B where are you?!


----------



## pk2of8

ladybeautiful said:


> Congratulations Tayz!!! What a fortunate turn of events :)
> 
> So I've attached my chart. It's a screenshot in two parts - top and bottom. hope it makes sense couldnt find any other way to post it :wacko:
> Nothing very remarkable temps wise this cycle. Look at the end of the chart though - there's a little surprise :)

NOOOOOOO!!! IS THAT WHAT I THINK IT IS LADYB?????????:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::tease::tease::tease::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::bunny::loopy::loopy::loopy::rain::rain::rain:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well I'm having me a double BFP party!!!!!!!! Congratulations to our new preggers ding dongs!!!!!!!! :bfp:
:happydance::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::fool::wohoo::loopy::flasher::rain::wohoo::fool::headspin::yipee::friends::dance::happydance:


----------



## LEW32

OMG....Just popped in to check in on everyone and are my eyes seeing correctly...not 1 but 2 :bfp:

:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

CONGRATULATIONS LADY B!!!! So happy for you!

WELCOME AND CONGRATULATIONS Tayzee!

This IS A lucky month- I hope more of the ding dongers can join us this week!!

:hug:


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> YES!!! My very own Big Fat Positive!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Caved and tested earlier just before lunch. Line came up right away on ICs and then on FRER :happydance:
> 
> Still hasn't fully sunk in to be honest... I was shaking and crying and giggling when I tested. Now I'm calmer but still hasnt sunk in....

Woooooohooooooooooooooooo LB preggers :happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::rain::loopy::wohoo::juggle::fool::drunk: Congratz sweetie NOW GIZ US THE PICS :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

A big congratulations LadyB, happy healthy 9 months!
This thread is on a roll lol x


----------



## ladybeautiful

hehehehe thanks all... I'm sitting here grinning still can't believe it's me ya'll are talking about :D

Yep this is indeed a lucky month!! I'm excited for the remaining ding dongers testing in the next few days cos I see lotsa :bfp:s!!!!!!!!

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## ladybeautiful

hang on bloody comp isn't recognizing camera when I connect to transfer pic...


----------



## Tayzee

how far on are you b? 
oooh bump buddies! :D


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Tayzee said:


> :( I just really hope it sticks, i'm a bit put off by the bleeding.
> Do you think the doc will tell me if he thinks i might MC?
> I suppose he might not know.

No he won't know, there is no way of knowing with one episode of bleeding and a BFP. I expect he will order HCG blood tests to make sure the HCG is building. You might be referred to an Early pregnancy unit for the tests, depends on the usual way of handling things at your doctors. I would tell DH, but also about the bleeding so he is aware that you still need to be checked over before you can really get excited.

So pleased for you hun, I hope everything is ok with your little bean x


----------



## Tayzee

Thanks tink. I don't know how to tell him :( This isnt the way i wanted to get my BFP. I'm so scared.


----------



## ladybeautiful

Ok here it is :)
 



Attached Files:







BFP!.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Dont be scared honey, I'm sure everything is fine. And you need his support I'm sure?!

BTW........oi......where am I on your bump buddie list :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lady beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats sooooooo beautiful!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> Ok here it is :)

Awww LB there amazing lines sweetie :hugs: now symptoms? lmao i must ask every ding dong this :dohh:


----------



## Tayzee

alright tink, keep your panties on, i'll add you in.
I'm gonna go and tell OH.


----------



## pk2of8

GREAT LINES ladyb!!!! :haha: so exciting!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tayzee

beautifull lines ladyb :D xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Tayzee said:


> alright tink, keep your panties on, i'll add you in.
> I'm gonna go and tell OH.

 

:rofl: Yeah I do mostly these days :rofl:

Awwwwww bet he will be made up! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

While I'm at it, are Coral and Lew ready to be moved from my BFP bit in my siggie to bump buddies? x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Thanks everyone I'm blushing now :) 

hehe soooo symptoms pops... Nothing that was completely new to me, but for what it's worth - 
PAINFUL nipples all throughout post-Ov. Like there's something hard behind them so if I touch they HURT! Usually the pain reduces a little bit just before AF but this time been painful all along.

slight cramps somewhere around 9/10 DPO. Like Coral said, they were dull cramps at night and I was wondering if I imagined it all later.

Have been super dizzy yesterdya andtoday. Like the room is spinning if I make a sudden move or get up suddenly etc.

got a dry tasteless feeling in mouth today... like I need something sweet or some juice or someth but nothing seems to make it better...

slight nausea last night and today but that night be cos of the horrible heartburn I've been having in the last 2 days....

Have been having somehwat sticky to wet CM. Kept running to the loo yesterday thinking AF was here but nope just CM... not too much or anything just a wet sensation all the time....


----------



## mrsamyrach

right guys im away for a while if you need me im on fb x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Tayzee said:


> beautifull lines ladyb :D xxx

thanks hun loving your lines too!! :D

YAYYY BUMP BUDDIES!!! :happydance::happydance: oooh loving the siggy :hug:

I'm gonna wait until the end of the week to do a digi and then update my status and siggy, if that's okay ladies :)


----------



## Tayzee

So i told OH and his face.. oh you should have seen it. he made me cry. he's so happy.
he said
"babe i'm sure everything will be fine, don't get upset, i knew this was our month. I KNEW IT!!!!" and then jamp around for a bit and had a fag :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

My siggy updated LB :winkwink: Just looked on front page ladies and there's not many left now to get BFPs so FX its some of our months in November and December :hugs:

After looking at your chart LB im baffled cos there isnt really any dips lol maybe your rise on CD8 or was it CD9 :dohh: was your implantation ( think im getting there with charts lol ) x


----------



## poppy666

Aww bless him Tay glad you told him you can be there for each other now x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> right guys im away for a while if you need me im on fb x

Hey Amy thinking about you earlier, i know what today is sweetie and hope your ok :hug:


----------



## ladybeautiful

haha so cute!!! Good you told him! Yep it's gonna be all good Tayz dont ya worry!!

My DH comes home for lunch some days and I had some time today so I put the tests sticks in a bag put the bag in a little cardboard box and put him name on a label n wrapped it up. Told him the package had come in the mail today and his face was a sight to see! He was a little slow to get it  I had to interpret the lines for him and he was all smiles. But poor guy said he's 'nervously excited' cos he can't believe it yet!


----------



## Tayzee

ladybeautiful said:


> haha so cute!!! Good you told him! Yep it's gonna be all good Tayz dont ya worry!!
> 
> My DH comes home for lunch some days and I had some time today so I put the tests sticks in a bag put the bag in a little cardboard box and put him name on a label n wrapped it up. Told him the package had come in the mail today and his face was a sight to see! He was a little slow to get it  I had to interpret the lines for him and he was all smiles. But poor guy said he's 'nervously excited' cos he can't believe it yet!

Awh that's so adorable, i wish i could have been creative with mine but im so nervous i'm not letting myself get too excited. :(


----------



## ladybeautiful

Thanks for updating sig :kiss:

You sure getting a hang of charting :) Yeah I didn't have an implantation dip so not sure when I implanted. Actually this chart looks almost identical to my previous charts but the only thing that gave me some hope was that the temps didn't keep falling from 9DPO like they used to. And the fact that I have never been a day late or had a cycle 29 days long in the last 14 yrs :)


----------



## ladybeautiful

Awww you had too much going on in one day Tayz!! :hugs: As for me I was just trying somehow to contain my nervous energy so found something to do with my time...


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> right guys im away for a while if you need me im on fb x
> 
> Hey Amy thinking about you earlier, i know what today is sweetie and hope your ok :hug:Click to expand...

popps its not tht ive had enough pissed off this time tbh

good luck everyone

deactivating my account xx


----------



## Tayzee

Hehe well i'm really happy for you! Bump buddies ahoy! 
I hope i haven't jynxed myself by updated my siggy too soon :rofl:


----------



## ladybeautiful

I still have the cramps thing going on though... and running all the way down to my legs like AF... :( little worried about that. made an appt with doc tomorrow for blood test to confirm and consultation. 

Praying that there will be no complications n little bean will stick...


----------



## caz & bob

is any one watch in im a celeb that Gillian need to come out what the hell has she gone in for if shes scared of everthink xxxxxxx


----------



## Tayzee

ladybeautiful said:


> I still have the cramps thing going on though... and running all the way down to my legs like AF... :( little worried about that. made an appt with doc tomorrow for blood test to confirm and consultation.
> 
> Praying that there will be no complications n little bean will stick...

Same. Oh we're doing eveything at the same time LadyB!! :lol:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll have to keep up with you on FB Mrs Amy, sorry your leaving :( x


----------



## ladybeautiful

amy... :hugs:... dunno what to say hun... 
I am sorry I didn't mean to take over the thread... :(


----------



## mrsamyrach

ladybeautiful said:


> amy... :hugs:... dunno what to say hun...
> I am sorry I didn't mean to take over the thread... :(

no nbo no no no no its not you hunny its me dont ever think that xxxx

i just need to go xxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance:
Congrats LadyB and Tayzee:happydance::happydance:

Amy hope you're ok babe:hugs:you've been waiting soooo long for those magic lines, I admire your stregth so far:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hug: :hugs: :hug: Amy xxxxx


----------



## LEW32

:hug: Amy! I can understand and we will all have to keep up with you on fb....

Perhaps some time off would do you good?


----------



## LEW32

@Tink- yes, bump buddies please!


----------



## Tayzee

mrsamyrach said:


> ladybeautiful said:
> 
> 
> amy... :hugs:... dunno what to say hun...
> I am sorry I didn't mean to take over the thread... :(
> 
> no nbo no no no no its not you hunny its me dont ever think that xxxx
> 
> i just need to go xxxxxClick to expand...

I'm sorry i didn't get a chance to talk to you more.
Hope you'll be ok.
Love and hugs xxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

BIG :hugs: Amy. Will miss you on here but will see ya on Facebook...


----------



## ToxicFox92

Everyone should add me on fb while we're talking about it
https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/SammiiJaneBabes.xo

Amy - i'm sorry you're upset.
:hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Tayzee- do you mind if I add you as a bump buddy?


----------



## Tayzee

That's fine hun, i'll add you too :D xx


----------



## LEW32

I wish I could have gotten my confirmation appt so fast Ladyb! I have an appt this upcoming Friday- that was the earliest they would let me come in when I booked last Wednesday!

Very happy for the new ding dongers who are preggers....
FXing for the rest of the group to follow soon!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok, updated siggie :) xxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Amy sorry to hear about your grandad :hugs: hope he gets better i wish him all the best! Remember they made things 
to last in the old days! :hugs:
Good luck poppy & toxic!
OMG LADY B & TAYZEE :bfp: !! YAY!! I AM SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU! :hugs: Wow tayzee you are the quickest dingdonger! :hugs:

Dingdongs are soooo lucky this month! I'm so hopeful now .. trying so hard not to be though! :happydance::happydance: for you all!

Wow lady b those are some lovely test they are so dark!

Oh amy :hugs :kiss: I really do wish you all the best! I really hope to see you back soon in first tri! You deserve a bfp the most of everyone i have seen on this forum and i will keep you in my thoughts! lots of love and hugs! I
wish for you to get your baby soon! :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

Thanks for 'bumping' me up, Lew :) 
I'm gonna wait until it all gets through my noggin, so pls don't mind if I don't update my sig for a few more days.... :)


----------



## LEW32

totally understandable LadyB- but with those dark lines it shouldn't take you too long to be convinced!

How sensitive were those cheapie tests that you took? I am impressed with how dark a line you got on them!

I did a dollar store test yesterday hoping for a NICE DARK line....I got a line, but not a super dark one...hrmph!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Thanks Lupine...!
TBH I'm kinda like you too... I prefer not to hold out hope and then be pleasantly surprised, rather than hope n be disappointed. Although I think there is a small part of us that is always secretly hopeful. and thank goodness for that else we'd give up too easily...

I have everything tightly crossed that you and all the other dingdongers will be 'with bump' REAL SOON!!! Lotsa :dust: :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Amy im going to miss your sarky comments on here it cheers some of us lot up when we're down, please think twice about deactivating your account, if anything just logout and come back when your ready, we be here waiting :hugs:

Take care sweetie xx


----------



## ladybeautiful

Thanks:) Yeah I was impressed by the lines too. And they came up immediately right when the control line was showing up! Same with FRER.

These tests are 25miu, acc to their website - www.clinicalguard.com. This was a 30OPK+10HCG pack for $10 and I'd say they did their job!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww thanks ladyb me too! I wish all the other dingdongs good luck!
And i really hope this month is it AF should be here tomorrow so we shall see (although not classing it as missed until 21st because i have had a few long cycles- will not be testing until 24th hope i get that far! 
I would love to be 'with bump' especially with you lovely ladies as bump buddies rather than new people :( haha!


xxxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

lupinerainbow said:


> Aww thanks ladyb me too! I wish all the other dingdongs good luck!
> And i really hope this month is it AF should be here tomorrow so we shall see (although not classing it as missed until 21st because i have had a few long cycles- will not be testing until 24th hope i get that far!
> I would love to be 'with bump' especially with you lovely ladies as bump buddies rather than new people :( haha!
> 
> 
> xxxx

:hug: :hug: :hug: It'll happen just you see!

I think I'll sign off in a bit eyes keep closing must be my 1.5hrs of sleep last night... thanks again ya'll for your wishes, and here's my tightly crossed fingers I get to have you all for bump buddies very soon! :holly:


----------



## ladybeautiful

:holly: <---- that wasn't exactly my crossed fingers. Those be poppy's soft-as-LOs-bottom boobies :rofl:


----------



## ToxicFox92

:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> :holly: <---- that wasn't exactly my crossed fingers. Those be poppy's soft-as-LOs-bottom boobies :rofl:

LOL that tickled you that comment :haha: Im going to jump up and down like that daily to assess the bbs situation till they sore :rofl:

Go get some sleep you must be shattered :kiss:


----------



## ToxicFox92

My postie better bring me those damn tests tomorrow or there will be blood shed! AND NOT FROM MY WOMB I TELL YOU :growlmad:
:)


----------



## poppy666

Well if they dont arrive i will let you know what it feels like to piss on one then post my piccy :haha:


----------



## ToxicFox92

*that's just teasing!*


----------



## poppy666

:tease:


----------



## Hopes314

MORE BFPs!?! Congrats you guys! This thread is really moving along isn't it! I feel like I'll be here talking to myself soon!


----------



## poppy666

Know the feeling Hopes but made up for the BFPs :happydance: Now lady havnt seen you for a while how you doing & your cycle? x


----------



## babydream

Hey girls, congratulations for the bfp ladyb and tayzee, awesome news!!!!! Welcome newbies and good luck. Amy, i'm sorry you're leaving us hun, huge hugs to you, hope to keep in touch on fb. I know what you mean though, i'm spending less time on here too, trying to relax about the whole ttc but would miss the girls if i went for good. 

I'm on cd22, no idea when i ov but i feel my boobs a tiny bit sensitive so maybe i already have oved. Not ss this month just go with the flow and not expecting anything. 

Hope all okay, love ya all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEW32

:hi: Hopes! Where you been? You are on CD11 already - that's great. Starting your opks yet?


----------



## LEW32

:hi: babydream

Hope the go with the flow mentality is just what you need for your bfp!


----------



## poppy666

Evening babydream im tryinggggggggggggggggggggg not to ss :haha: but as you say id miss everyone on here if i disappeared, hope your well anyways sweetie x


----------



## Hopes314

lol I wish I could just stop "worrying" for a cycle or two, but I definitely don't have that sort of self control. I'm on CD11, didnt' O yet, been OPKing since CD7 since my cycles are strange. Was hoping it would be super early this monthhh. But apparently not. Decided not to use soy, was just figuring I was due for a shorter cycle lol. Still using softcups. If I don't O by next week, I might pick up some preseed while I'm out running around, if i can find it around here. Starting to feel some cramping on my right side. (Last month was left, so I'm assuming this correlates with SOMETHING going on.) Hows everyone else been :)


----------



## LEW32

Doing well Hopes! Perhaps you are gearing up to O very soon...that would be right around the 'normal' time!


----------



## poppy666

I need sleep 'hormones and all that' lol night ladies cya tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

Night poppy!

Lew- yes, "normal" would be good for a change!!


----------



## Hopes314

Last night had a dream I was in the hospital having FOUR babies. *shudders*
I'm like 5'4 100 lbs, I could certainly NOT ever handle that. Rough dream.


----------



## Tayzee

So i was talking to my aunt, she works in the EPU in the hosp near me. She's got me sorted for an appt. tomorrow morning. :yipee:
so i'll found out if everything is a-okay on the spot! no waiting for bloodwork results. Weeeeeee :D


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs::hugs: Amy :kiss::kiss: i will miss you sorely if you go for good amy, but i can't imagine how things are for you at times! we'll keep up on fb if you sign off here! :hug:

hopes hunni, i was just a little tinier than you with my first lo, i weighed about 118 pounds the day i gave birth the first time! (i'm 5' 2 1/2") everybody couldn't believe it, but i had put on about 25 pounds, so all was good! i ain't quite so small anymore :wacko: hence the determination to get my runs in several times a week. i won't ever be that tiny again, but hoping to get a few more pounds lost in the next few weeks. anyway, i hope you Ov soon sweetie...you are defo due for a shorter cycle hun! :hugs:

g'night poppy and other ding dongies! i can't remmy the rest of the stuff you guys were talking about! :blush:

afm, i got bad news from my boss today for work. they want me to transition back into the office full time by first of the year. i can't do it. it's a 2 hour drive one way, and just too stressful. the people there are so mean. they're pushing me out...it's not a good or healthy work environment. "working from home" has been a huge blessing while i've been able to do it, but apparently it's coming to an end. so i've been frantic this afternoon, starting the application process and looking for other work. pray for me girls. i hope to God we can work this out and be alright financially. well, i gotta go fix the fam some dinner...if i don't get a chance to get back on tonight, then i'll see you tomorrow luvvies! :hug:


----------



## ToxicFox92

pk2of8 said:


> afm, i got bad news from my boss today for work. they want me to transition back into the office full time by first of the year. i can't do it. it's a 2 hour drive one way, and just too stressful. the people there are so mean. they're pushing me out...it's not a good or healthy work environment. "working from home" has been a huge blessing while i've been able to do it, but apparently it's coming to an end. so i've been frantic this afternoon, starting the application process and looking for other work. pray for me girls. i hope to God we can work this out and be alright financially. well, i gotta go fix the fam some dinner...if i don't get a chance to get back on tonight, then i'll see you tomorrow luvvies! :hug:

I really hope it works out for you honey, i'm praying for you, i'm sure it will all be okay :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## LEW32

aww PK :hugs: 

praying for you sweetie!


----------



## Hopes314

Aw pk i hope everything goes ok for your work. Those people sound awful


----------



## ladybeautiful

Oh no PK...! Sounds like they cornered you :( Praying that you'll get your hands on something much better very soon! Am sure it'll happen for you! I know it must be a stressful time for you but hang in there hun!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Tayzee that's GREAT news!! Looking forward to hearing tmrw that everyone is going great with your pregnancy! :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave:
you have been busy girls!!! a million posts to read through!!!mostly good news though :happydance: congrats to TAYZEE and LADYB :happydance: great news!!
@TAYZEE...welcome hunni, hope your epu app. goes ok today, i am the unfortunate ding donger that had the chemical this month!! :cry: but im fine now!! so onto cycle #3...congrats again!!! :yipee:
@CHINA...:sick: maybe a good sign...FX...and glad your sore is finally going..hate them things :hugs:
@AMY....hope you stick around on here, ill miss ya trollop!!! but ill stalk you on FB anywho!!! xxxxxx :hugs: for your grandad
@POPPY...any symptoms today? did you get your door and window sorted yet? and im still down as :bfp: on your siggy hun...:dohh:...:hug:
@PK.....you will be in my prayers that you find a better paid job away from those that are trying to side line you...major :hug: and GL with finding a new job! xxx
@CORAL.... good luck with starting your new job! :friends:
@BABYDREAM...i took inspiration from our FB group and changed my avatar..:wohoo:
good morning to all other ding dongers, hope you are all well...AFM..AF gone, CD4, cold tired and bored but on a better note LO is better now, he had us getting up at 6am b/c he was hungry! soooooooo grumpy yesterday so never came on much, feeling sorry for myself alot lately i need to snap out of it:growlmad:
anyway...this post is long enough! :hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

:yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::friends::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee COGRATS LADY B!!!! WOOHOO :happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee: YAY!!! I AM SO PLEASED FOR U SWEETY XXXXX


welcome and congrats tayzee xxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:xxxx


----------



## phoebe

:wave::wave::wave:
MORNING LOVELIES XXXXXX


----------



## mothercabbage

morning phobe:wave:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good morning Ding Dongs! Think morning sickness is starting to kick in, nothing major but a little queasy and couldn't stand the smell of toast and butter this morning. I am pooching out a little too, not a proper bump but I'm bloated and its really uncomfortable to hold it in......the result is a little 'bump' Gonna start taking weekly pics I think to 'monitor' the situation lol Actually really want to feel sick, seems so long till my first scan and need to 'feel' pregnant cause I'm worrying if everything is ok :(

PK, I'm praying honey. Try not to panic, I hope some doors open up for you to find a solution. :hugs:

Tayzee, so pleased about your appointment! I'll be thinking of you today, and will be waiting to hear how you got on :hugs:

Phoebe, saw you pop on, didn't you have your scan yesterday? How did it go babe? x

MC, Glad to see you back, missed you yesterday. Totally understandable that you feel rotten :hugs: hope your feeling a little better today.

Everyone else......Hope you doing good :wave: xxxx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Good morning Ding Dongs! Think morning sickness is starting to kick in, nothing major but a little queasy and couldn't stand the smell of toast and butter this morning. I am pooching out a little too, not a proper bump but I'm bloated and its really uncomfortable to hold it in......the result is a little 'bump' Gonna start taking weekly pics I think to 'monitor' the situation lol Actually really want to feel sick, seems so long till my first scan and need to 'feel' pregnant cause I'm worrying if everything is ok :(
> 
> PK, I'm praying honey. Try not to panic, I hope some doors open up for you to find a solution. :hugs:
> 
> Tayzee, so pleased about your appointment! I'll be thinking of you today, and will be waiting to hear how you got on :hugs:
> 
> Phoebe, saw you pop on, didn't you have your scan yesterday? How did it go babe? x
> 
> MC, Glad to see you back, missed you yesterday. Totally understandable that you feel rotten :hugs: hope your feeling a little better today.
> 
> Everyone else......Hope you doing good :wave: xxxx

hi tink, no its tomorrow, another day of waiting lol. i am praying it will go well xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

morning tink :wave: yea im ok today, LO was still "off it" yesterday so had to give hin :hugs: and sympathy yesterday, but he's his usual self so far today so thats good...glad your bump is coming along nicely!!:) cant wait to see pics of bump progress!!! when is your 1st scan? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: scan tomorrow phobe!! get pics!! xx


----------



## phoebe

thanks mc, i will try and get pics, but am not very sure how i go about it:shrug: this is all new to me i am afraid hehehe xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Thats my zombified brain for ya Phoebe! Looking forward to seeing your pics :) Sure everything is just fine! :hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

every thing will be ok phobe! :hug: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just ask for them phoebe x


----------



## phoebe

i hear ya with the zombie brain xxxx got 1 of those myself:rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Morning ding dongs :flower:

PK Im praying everything works out or you find a better placement bc who you work for now dont sound nice, :hugs: for all your family.

MC no symptoms and i dont expect to get any this cycle either :dohh: glad connors on the mend awww :)

Pheobe cant wait to see you little ding dong blob :kiss:

Everyone else hope your well xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, I wont have a scan until 12 weeks :( ah well, only 6 more to go lol No fair! Almost tempted to pay for one privately, but DH thinks its silly :/

Morning poppy! :wave: x


----------



## poppy666

Oh Tink deffo get the 3/4d scan at 28wks they're amazing and korben look spit image once born lol still does when he's asleep x


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies:coffee:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:Wow Ladyb, i knew it I knew it CONGRATS!!!!!! when is your due date? is it the same as mine July 
26th?

Amy:hugs::hugs:sorry you are laving us for a while but can totally understand.

Thanks to the girls who changed me to bump buddies, I have to fix my sig.

Poppy why oh why didnt u test this morning!!!! can you test with second morning urine pleeaaaasssseeeee!!

Tink 6 weeks does seem far away but will fly by:happydance:

Phoebe good luck at the scan and ask for pics!!

PK sorry about the job situation I hope everything works out for the best hun:hugs:

Everyone else :hi:

Well, the job wasnt too bad, but am exhausted now, got about 2 hours sleep and took the kids to school and now I'm wide awake, I know i need to sleep or I'll be a zombit tonight:growlmad::dohh:


----------



## coral11680

Seeing Ladybs line made me want to poas my last frer, I wonder if I should yet, I really want to see a dark line hmmmmm


----------



## poppy666

Coral i piddled in a cup at 6am then tested when i was functioning at 8am, it was BFN... actually whiter than my ass :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, yeah I think If I'm gonna pay for a scan, I should wait and get a 3/4d scan done :) Anyhow with Christmas coming I guess time will start to fly by. No test this morning? x

MC, glad LO is getting better :)

Coral, glad your night shift went well! I always kinda liked night shifts, but make sure you get your head down or your gonna be more of a zombie than me! lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

well ive just cut my finger so went to get a plaster out of medicine cupboard of course 1 teso hpt left from last week so i poas, just to see if they could have been evaps on my tests last week and im asuming they wernt, not a hint of a line!!
ive heard your more fertile after a chemical, also ive heard to wait 2 cycles to "recover"???.....spoke to OH about it and he says we should carry on TTC not wait until after xmas. i think he just likes the:sex: :haha: so i said we'll :sex: as usual(now and again) and just take it as it comes but im not going to try tracking O, so no temping, opks or CP monitoring...nothing!. if AF dont show after 24 days(as im on CD4 today) then i may test. i dont wanna see :bfp: then af to come anyway again, its more upsetting than bfn, at least you know where you stand with a fecking negative!


----------



## coral11680

Cabs, You dont need to wait hun, just think if you didnt test early you wouldnt have know, so you wouldnt have waited. I'm sure you will be fine:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

ok poppy, but dont worry I didnt see anything at 9dpo well i saw a hint of an evap if thats what you could call it, but that was in the afternoon too, what day did u get your dip was it 7dpo?


----------



## poppy666

I dont understand charts lol x


----------



## coral11680

I dont really either, I know yours looks good though, cant wait til u test tomorrow now!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> well ive just cut my finger so went to get a plaster out of medicine cupboard of course 1 teso hpt left from last week so i poas, just to see if they could have been evaps on my tests last week and im asuming they wernt, not a hint of a line!!
> ive heard your more fertile after a chemical, also ive heard to wait 2 cycles to "recover"???.....spoke to OH about it and he says we should carry on TTC not wait until after xmas. i think he just likes the:sex: :haha: so i said we'll :sex: as usual(now and again) and just take it as it comes but im not going to try tracking O, so no temping, opks or CP monitoring...nothing!. if AF dont show after 24 days(as im on CD4 today) then i may test. i dont wanna see :bfp: then af to come anyway again, its more upsetting than bfn, at least you know where you stand with a fecking negative!

MC Right attitude to have sweetie :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

yeah cabs I think no charting and opks is a good idea less confusing, maybe just look for fertile mucus and have fun bd'ing those days:thumbup:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Hey ladies, still no AF and the postie didn't bring my tests :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Oh no Toxic... get down town or chemist and buy some cheapies from somewhere xx


----------



## mothercabbage

toxic, good luck
coral...noooooo, not checking anything....past caring now!! not in a good mood OH pist me off this morning and i just feel usless...:growlmad::cry:
poppy, good luck this month hunni, but remember you still have meeeeeee next cycle if :witch: gets ya...poor you if she does!! :haha:..xx


----------



## coral11680

Oh Cabs big big :hugs::hugs: 
Sorry OH pissed you off, I know that feeling!:growlmad: 

You are no way useless silly, chin up everything will be good, you'll see:kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

im sure it will, gonna get off here for a bit, go do some washing and get dressed, x


----------



## poppy666

I sound selfish but its a pleasure to go into the next cycle with you MC :hug:


----------



## coral11680

yeah i've gotta catch some zzzzzzzzzzzz's:sleep:
see ya's later


----------



## ToxicFox92

My nearest chemist is 40 minutes walk, and it's freezing up here in haggisland. I'll wait :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hello ladies!
Well i had an eventful morning. . . i got up at 5.45 had a shower, got ready for work and spent 20 minutes defrosting my car only to get to work and find out i wasn't even meant to be working lol i have pregnancy brain witout the pregnancy haha

@Toxic im from haggisland too! Where in scotland u from hun?

@Poppy and Mc i know what u mean about feeling like u'll be the only ones here next cycle lol chuffed for all u bfp buddies out there though :)

Well 6dpo for me today, woke up at 6am with the most terrible stomach cramps. . . not like af but like (tmi) trapped wind however no wind lol felt it again at 7am but gone now just sort of achy on the right side again. Trying not to read into but u all know how hard it is x


----------



## ToxicFox92

Costa Del Fife.It's bollocks.  you?


----------



## Jenny Penn

Im in Fife too Toxic :) Kirkcaldy x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> I sound selfish but its a pleasure to go into the next cycle with you MC :hug:

i hope you dont have to!! but it will be great to have you with me xx:hug:


----------



## poppy666

Ohhh you both can go baby shopping togethor if you get your BFPs :happydance:

Flaming facebook playing up or its my internet... just realised half my photo's were set to me only :haha: cant even remember changing settings :shrug:

Well just cleaned up n lo asleep so chilling for 5 minutes x


----------



## mothercabbage

got cleaned up a bit, just waiting for connor to go to sleep now, i may join him im pooped!...im sat eating mince pies!!! hahaha not even december and ive gone through 3 boxes!!! mmmmmmm mince pies! xx


----------



## poppy666

Well i say he asleep one of his flipping toys just randomly started singing n woke him up :growlmad:

Mince pies i lovely but can only manage a few, MC you greedy pig lol x


----------



## phoebe

i love mince pies too yay!! just bought a box when i went shopping. i may just have to munch me 1 or 2 :haha::haha: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Asda one's with icing on the top :happydance: oh give ove im making myself hungry here :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok i stoped at 1 today...there is one left in the box, they are sickly but i love em, i dont think i could manage more than 2 in one go, ill have to go for 3 and let you know how i get on :haha:
i hate it when that happens poppy!!! stupid toys!:growlmad: im sat watching eastenders that i missed lastnight, i fell asleep!
hope connor stays asleep a good hour i need to relax in peace and quiet, connor has driven me nuts all morning xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

Jenny Penn said:


> Im in Fife too Toxic :) Kirkcaldy x

No effin way! I'm in kirkcaldy too! LOL WHAT ARE THE CHANCES :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Asda one's with icing on the top :happydance: oh give ove im making myself hungry here :dohh:

did i say they were asdas with icing on top???
are you pshycic? they are the ones ive got...wow poppy do you have a crystal ball!! x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Small world eh Toxic! I added u on fb by the way, hope u don't mind? Don't worry i won't mention anything ttc related lol Well hopefully i can get my bfp soon and then we can be bump buddies x


----------



## Tayzee

Hi girls, just an update from my end. I went to the EPU today and they ran some blood tests, everything is fine! My HCG isn't dropping at all as they kept me in for a good few hours to check. I'm healthy. Yaaay. They said it was probably a threatened miscarriage, but everything has gone the way it should. xx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Asda one's with icing on the top :happydance: oh give ove im making myself hungry here :dohh:
> 
> did i say they were asdas with icing on top???
> are you pshycic? they are the ones ive got...wow poppy do you have a crystal ball!! xClick to expand...

OI quit it lol teaser x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ok i stoped at 1 today...there is one left in the box, they are sickly but i love em, i dont think i could manage more than 2 in one go, ill have to go for 3 and let you know how i get on :haha:
> i hate it when that happens poppy!!! stupid toys!:growlmad: im sat watching eastenders that i missed lastnight, i fell asleep!
> hope connor stays asleep a good hour i need to relax in peace and quiet, connor has driven me nuts all morning xx

Never get an hour out of korben, he has a 20 minute or so nap in morning then one in afternoon thats it till bedtime x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Asda one's with icing on the top :happydance: oh give ove im making myself hungry here :dohh:
> 
> did i say they were asdas with icing on top???
> are you pshycic? they are the ones ive got...wow poppy do you have a crystal ball!! xClick to expand...
> 
> OI quit it lol teaser xClick to expand...

im not teasing ill post a pic and prove i have them ones if you like!!! lol


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

@ Tayzee - that's wonderful news! Now you can rest a bit easier!

@Poppy- can't wait to see your test tomorrow hun!
@ MC- hope you are feeling more 'up' hun
@Toxic- I can't believe you havent been able to poas yet! The suspense is killing us!
@Tink, yay for the start of a baby bump! 
@Pheebs,Coral, LadyB - hope you and your bumps are doing well!

@ Jenny, China, Pk, babydream, and anyone else I may have missed - :hi: and :dust:

asf- not much new today....lots of work to do and waiting for my appt on Friday...I have been told is just an informational appt and possibly a blood test...nothing more. Won't even meet with the doctor this time- will be meeting with the nurse practioner. The days are draggggggging....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Tayzee said:


> Hi girls, just an update from my end. I went to the EPU today and they ran some blood tests, everything is fine! My HCG isn't dropping at all as they kept me in for a good few hours to check. I'm healthy. Yaaay. They said it was probably a threatened miscarriage, but everything has gone the way it should. xx

:happydance: Great news!!!!!!! You can relax now :D xxxxxx


----------



## Tayzee

OH bought me some chocolates and champers to celebrate :haha:


----------



## ToxicFox92

That is fantastic news Tay! Congrats, you can relax and get excited now.
Remeber don't drink too much champers, and send me a chocolate! :D


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lew, I get what your saying! they are dragging for me too :( Mind you, with Christmas and new year fast approaching, we will be through the first tri before we know it :) Well thats what I keep telling myself anyway lol


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Lew, I get what your saying! they are dragging for me too :( Mind you, with Christmas and new year fast approaching, we will be through the first tri before we know it :) Well thats what I keep telling myself anyway lol

i'll third that tink and lew:haha: just so desperate to get out of 1st tri lol xx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Asda one's with icing on the top :happydance: oh give ove im making myself hungry here :dohh:
> 
> did i say they were asdas with icing on top???
> are you pshycic? they are the ones ive got...wow poppy do you have a crystal ball!! xClick to expand...
> 
> OI quit it lol teaser xClick to expand...
> 
> im not teasing ill post a pic and prove i have them ones if you like!!! lolClick to expand...

LOL I believe you :haha: your just making me hungry x

Lew dont think you'll see much till your 8wks in a normal pregnancy, but your right it drags n more so when you find out really early like we would, hope everything goes ok friday sweetie x

Tayzee made up you n :baby: are ok, just take it easy now xx


----------



## LEW32

I know...its only been a week since I got my first :bfp: - feels like ages already....
Can't wait until I can TELL people!
My parents are flying in Thursday and staying with us for a week for the THanksgiving holiday....I decided I am going to tell them. They will be here when I go to my appt and it seems silly to keep it a secret - I planned to tell them before anyone else anyway.

Will have to thank them for the Kokopelli :)


----------



## poppy666

I lick Kokopelli everytime i turn my PC on :haha:


----------



## LEW32

LOL Poppy! :rofl:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:

@Pk..I am in the same boat. DH is not guaranteed a job when he goes back to work. He has applied for a position and we praying that he get's it. I have faith that everything will work out for you & your family and us as well.:hugs:
Were going to make it through this tough time:thumbup:

@Tay, glad everything is good & I know you feel much better knowing everything is okay:flower:

@Lew, I think your parents are going to be ecstatic about your news...All hail KOKOPELLI!!!:dance:

@Phoebe, dont you worry, your little bean will be just fine...It will all seem real once you hear the hearbeat...Oh what a lovely sound that is:flower:

Tink, poppy, mc, jenny, toxic & coral...hope you ladies are doing good today.


----------



## LEW32

China- FXing for your OH...I hope everything works out for you!
PK- same to you girl- you will hopefully find a BETTER position!


----------



## AllieBlue

Hello, i was wondering if i could join in? New to this place. On my 4th cycle, CD10, just started using OPKS, nothing yet though. I'm on Soy and using Preeseed for the first time this cycle. :D
Hope you are all okay, and congrats to all who got their BFPs! Have a healthy nine months.
xx :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Welcome AllieBlue im on Soy 1st time too & Preseed :happydance: but think i should of taken on cd3-7 oppose to cd2-6 :dohh: good luck anyways x


----------



## AllieBlue

Haha i'm sure it wont make tooooo much difference. :haha:
Good luck to you too. What does your OH think of the preseed?
Mine hates it :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

The first night of using it my OH squirted the whole tube in, it was everywhere, i felt like a swamp down there lol, he dont mind it x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tayzee

poppy666 said:


> The first night of using it my OH squirted the whole tube in, it was everywhere, i felt like a swamp down there lol, he dont mind it x

:rofl:
i think i'd have a fit if OH did that. 
When we used it he told me it felt "icky" but he was okay with using it.


----------



## poppy666

I couldnt get too angry i needed his :spermy: just ranted after i got the goods :rofl:


----------



## Tayzee

Haha! Didn't want to put him off incase he didnt give you what you needed ;)


----------



## AllieBlue

Haha, yeah. It kind of ruins the mood for me, but as long as i get the little men in there we can make up for it afterwards :haha:


----------



## AllieBlue

@Tayzee - seeing as your on her ei have a few questions. Did you do anything diffeently to get your BFP? What symptoms did you have? What were you using etc. I'm clutching at straws here and get a biiiit desperate.


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies xxxxxxxx

Hey caz how you doing :flower:


----------



## LEW32

Welcome to the group Allie! 

:hi: Caz!


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> :wave::hi:
> 
> @Pk..I am in the same boat. DH is not guaranteed a job when he goes back to work. He has applied for a position and we praying that he get's it. I have faith that everything will work out for you & your family and us as well.:hugs:
> Were going to make it through this tough time:thumbup:
> 
> @Tay, glad everything is good & I know you feel much better knowing everything is okay:flower:
> 
> @Lew, I think your parents are going to be ecstatic about your news...All hail KOKOPELLI!!!:dance:
> 
> @Phoebe, dont you worry, your little bean will be just fine...It will all seem real once you hear the hearbeat...Oh what a lovely sound that is:flower:
> 
> Tink, poppy, mc, jenny, toxic & coral...hope you ladies are doing good today.

thanks china, shall let u know how tom goes xxx fxd for u and ur family. i really hope things work out well for u all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## phoebe

:hi::hi:hi allie and welcome xx


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,
Cant beleive I layed down and didnt get a wink of sleep, I hate it when you know you need to sleep but cant! I'm going to be a zombie later! arrrghhh:wacko:

Hi allie :hi: welcome!

Hi Lew, China, Phoebe, Pop, Cabs everyone else!

China, when are you testing again?

Tayzee great news glad everything is fine. Where do you live? in the uk?

Lew I bet your parents will be thrilled what a lovely Thanksgiving it will be, surely one to remember for a long time:thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

:hi::hi:hi coral xx
sorry to hear u cant sleep hun. hope u will be ok for later xxx what is ur new job btw??? xxx:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Good Morning Dingy luvs! :hi:

glad to see everybody doing well so far today! thanks for all the prayers and well wishes sweeties! dh and i had a long talk about it all last night when he got home from work. i've stuck it out with this company for 7 years through all kinds of terrible treatment. i just feel like this is the last straw...it's deffo time to move on...and all b/c of the stupid "fly" (the other woman in my department) who does things unethical and inappropriate all the time and i've brought it up to management several times. she never gets reprimanded and nothing changes. i've had enough. strangely (or maybe this is a good sign) neither of us feel very anxious about it...just that this really is the time to get out. dh thinks they're treating me like a "whistle-blower". not a reputation i want to have, but it does seem that way. but i've been dealing with this crap for over a year...there comes a time when you have to take a stand to be able to continue to respect yourself personally, i feel. i guess i've reached it. 

so like i said, i spent a lot of time yesterday putting out feelers for a new job. it would be a career change for me in some ways, but i think i'm ready for it. i contacted 3 different interpreting agencies that are local here to inquire about positions or contract work. one contacted me back immediately, and we're going to meet on Thursday, so keeping fxxxxxx and praying it all goes well and means positive news for us! but dh and i have also decided on a small bit of revenge...going to take up all my vacation time and sick time and use it up, then give my notice over the Christmas holiday that i won't be coming back. it just so disgusts me...i made my department what it is, streamlined the work process and created all the protocols and standards. then they hired the fly without telling me or even consulting me and ever since then it has fallen apart and now they think they can do it better without me. aarrrrggghhhh :growlmad: it just makes me so angry when i think about it!!!!! sorry to be ranting on and on about this girls...might take me a while to get over it.....

MC, glad you and connor are both feeling better today :hugs: if poppy's not with you next cycle, i think i will be sweetie :kiss:

looking forward to seeing all the ding dong bumps! :haha:

poppy, i'm still feeling pretty negative about it all, same as you! :wacko: my temps went back up again this morning, which i guess would be unusual for me??? so i was getting very hopeful again, but that all shattered when i checked my cp this morning. low, firm, closed. i always get that the day before af, so i'm pretty gutted again. expecting my temps to plummet tmw morning and to get af...if not tmw then by thur for sure. well, as we say...roll on next cycle.... :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Welcome aboard Allie! :dust: for this cycle. We have had lots of BFP lately, so hopefully the :dust: will rub off on you!

I went all out on my last cycle, think I was getting desperate too lol I used concieve plus, softcups after BD, tracked temps, OPK's twice daily, and CM. We also done the SMEP, search for it on here for details. So not sure what bagged it, but whatever it was, it worked lol I was just about ready to go insane, so it was a good job :rofl:

xxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

oh! i forgot...welcome to you Allie hun! :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

:hugs::kiss:aww ss ur having a cruddy time pk xxx extra hugs for u :hug::hug: xxx
as for af, ur not out until the red lady sings fxd for u sweetheart xxxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Its ok PK even if we on here in 10yrs time still banging our DHs we will get our BFPs :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

china sweetie...praying for your family and dh too hun. i have faith as well that it will all work out. everything happens for a reason, even though we don't always know it right away... :hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thats sucks Coral, but I know what you mean. When I first started night work I couldn't sleep in the daytime either. You'll get into a pattern soon hopefully, and if not, those sleepy prego hormones will kick and and you'll be out like a light :haha:

Hey PK! You have been in my thoughts and prayers, glad you feel positive about the changes now even though its still feeling pretty tough to take right now. Chart looks fab, and my CP was low the day I got my BFP. Didn't rise until after af was due x


----------



## pk2of8

thank you phoebe dear :hugs: .....didn't you say you work in mental health too hun? why is it that the craziest most messed up people work in mental health????? (excluding ourselves of course!!! :winkwink:) :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@China, sorry to hear your having some strife too honey, be praying and thinking of you too :hugs: x


----------



## pk2of8

poppy, that's right!! :haha: that's the kind of pma i'm talking about :rofl: btw, sweetie, your temps are looking VERY good! i know we're both kind of down on ourselves at the mo, but keeping fxxx for you sweetie big :hug:


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> thank you phoebe dear :hugs: .....didn't you say you work in mental health too hun? why is it that the craziest most messed up people work in mental health????? (excluding ourselves of course!!! :winkwink:) :haha:

i hear u sister :rofl::rofl: they sure bloody do!!! i think personally i bring a bit of sanity to my ward :winkwink::winkwink: xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

thank you tink...that is encouraging. i just wish the "signs" were clearer ya know?? i don't want to test again at this point, b/c the :bfn:s are so flippin hard to take. i hate being in limbo....although i guess it's just another day or 2 at most *sigh* :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

phoebe said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> thank you phoebe dear :hugs: .....didn't you say you work in mental health too hun? why is it that the craziest most messed up people work in mental health????? (excluding ourselves of course!!! :winkwink:) :haha:
> 
> i hear u sister :rofl::rofl: they sure bloody do!!! i think personally i bring a bit of sanity to my ward :winkwink::winkwink: xxxxClick to expand...

well ok..... not all the time i 'fess xxx:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

hang in there pk xxx fortune favours the brave xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

phoebe said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> thank you phoebe dear :hugs: .....didn't you say you work in mental health too hun? why is it that the craziest most messed up people work in mental health????? (excluding ourselves of course!!! :winkwink:) :haha:
> 
> i hear u sister :rofl::rofl: they sure bloody do!!! i think personally i bring a bit of sanity to my ward :winkwink::winkwink: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> well ok..... not all the time i 'fess xxx:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

well, we're all allowed a moment here or there hun! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

personally though, it's the REAL nutters that make me bonkers, like this woman i've been forced to work with. the kind that pulls dirty stuff all the time and then pretends she didn't do it, or blames others, or out and directly blames you, and then people look at you (me) like you're nuts when you bring it to their attention b/c they're so good at covering their tracks. :growlmad: freakin' sociopath is what they are (she is). doggone borderline too..... all that overidentification to lure you in and try to make you feel comfortable with them like they're trying to be your best friend and then turn around and stab you in the back every chance they get... narcisistic AND borderline. oh and did i mention...borderline??? :rofl::rofl::rofl: ahhhhh...that makes me feel a little better.... :haha::haha:


----------



## AllieBlue

Thanks everyone for the welcome, i missed two pages since i last posted. You girls are quick! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: PK, your rant made even ME feel better :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Allie, its like this sometimes lol I take notes when its really bad! x


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :rofl: PK, your rant made even ME feel better :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: glad to be of service tink! *flourishing bow* :haha::haha: lol

well, i just have to say, i pray to God all of this works out, b/c it will feel like a terrible burden has been lifted to be away from this place for good!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## AllieBlue

:haha: my mum came over and seen the OPKs in the bathroom.
Her reaction was 
"Oh my god allison are you trying for a baby?! Oh wow, which bedroom are you having as the babys room? What are you using to help? Whens your next period due?"

Great..now shes gonna be on my back constantly. -sigh-


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> thank you phoebe dear :hugs: .....didn't you say you work in mental health too hun? why is it that the craziest most messed up people work in mental health????? (excluding ourselves of course!!! :winkwink:) :haha:
> 
> i hear u sister :rofl::rofl: they sure bloody do!!! i think personally i bring a bit of sanity to my ward :winkwink::winkwink: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> well ok..... not all the time i 'fess xxx:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> well, we're all allowed a moment here or there hun! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> personally though, it's the REAL nutters that make me bonkers, like this woman i've been forced to work with. the kind that pulls dirty stuff all the time and then pretends she didn't do it, or blames others, or out and directly blames you, and then people look at you (me) like you're nuts when you bring it to their attention b/c they're so good at covering their tracks. :growlmad: freakin' sociopath is what they are (she is). doggone borderline too..... all that overidentification to lure you in and try to make you feel comfortable with them like they're trying to be your best friend and then turn around and stab you in the back every chance they get... narcisistic AND borderline. oh and did i mention...borderline??? :rofl::rofl::rofl: ahhhhh...that makes me feel a little better.... :haha::haha:Click to expand...

oh i got 2 of those witches where i work hun. they really feck me off. blasted sycophantic arse creeping biatches that they are. think my 2 are past borderline. ended up being so cross with 1 of them that i ended up saying she needed her head read that she was more messed up than all of our sorry pts put together. obsessive, draining nasty piece of work. i think she needs a good bloody poke and to get off the bloody cross...... funnily enufff she dont try her shit on me now...................hmmmmmmmmmm i wonder why :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Cant beleive I layed down and didnt get a wink of sleep, I hate it when you know you need to sleep but cant! I'm going to be a zombie later! arrrghhh:wacko:
> 
> Hi allie :hi: welcome!
> 
> Hi Lew, China, Phoebe, Pop, Cabs everyone else!
> 
> China, when are you testing again?
> 
> Tayzee great news glad everything is fine. Where do you live? in the uk?
> 
> Lew I bet your parents will be thrilled what a lovely Thanksgiving it will be, surely one to remember for a long time:thumbup:

THURSDAY!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## AllieBlue

Good luck China!!
Who else is testing this week?


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Cant beleive I layed down and didnt get a wink of sleep, I hate it when you know you need to sleep but cant! I'm going to be a zombie later! arrrghhh:wacko:
> 
> Hi allie :hi: welcome!
> 
> Hi Lew, China, Phoebe, Pop, Cabs everyone else!
> 
> China, when are you testing again?
> 
> Tayzee great news glad everything is fine. Where do you live? in the uk?
> 
> Lew I bet your parents will be thrilled what a lovely Thanksgiving it will be, surely one to remember for a long time:thumbup:
> 
> THURSDAY!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...


:friends::friends: woohoo fxd for u sweety, i shall be waiting in anticipation xxxx


----------



## poppy666

OMG I only went to make a brew :dohh: can you ladies take a breath so i can catch up :haha: wouldnt want to be on the otherside of PK & Pheobe when they get going :rofl:

China girl hope everything works out for you too sweetie with DH job :hug: and good luck Thurseday for testing x


----------



## China girl

Welcome Allie....:wave::hi:

I have a question for Dr. Tink( I like saying that:haha:)& all the Ding Dongs

Okay...how can I explain this so it makes sense....Why is that when women say they felt implanting(sp) on the right side or why does all the cramping happen on the right side??? What is so special about the right side of woman?? I am just curious...and did that make sense?? I sure hope so!!


----------



## pk2of8

phoebe said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> thank you phoebe dear :hugs: .....didn't you say you work in mental health too hun? why is it that the craziest most messed up people work in mental health????? (excluding ourselves of course!!! :winkwink:) :haha:
> 
> i hear u sister :rofl::rofl: they sure bloody do!!! i think personally i bring a bit of sanity to my ward :winkwink::winkwink: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> well ok..... not all the time i 'fess xxx:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> well, we're all allowed a moment here or there hun! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> personally though, it's the REAL nutters that make me bonkers, like this woman i've been forced to work with. the kind that pulls dirty stuff all the time and then pretends she didn't do it, or blames others, or out and directly blames you, and then people look at you (me) like you're nuts when you bring it to their attention b/c they're so good at covering their tracks. :growlmad: freakin' sociopath is what they are (she is). doggone borderline too..... all that overidentification to lure you in and try to make you feel comfortable with them like they're trying to be your best friend and then turn around and stab you in the back every chance they get... narcisistic AND borderline. oh and did i mention...borderline??? :rofl::rofl::rofl: ahhhhh...that makes me feel a little better.... :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oh i got 2 of those witches where i work hun. they really feck me off. blasted sycophantic arse creeping biatches that they are. think my 2 are past borderline. ended up being so cross with 1 of them that i ended up saying she needed her head read that she was more messed up than all of our sorry pts put together. obsessive, draining nasty piece of work. i think she needs a good bloody poke and to get off the bloody cross...... funnily enufff she dont try her shit on me now...................hmmmmmmmmmm i wonder why :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

ahhhh THANK YOU PHOEBS!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: this gave me a great laugh!!! lololol very proud of you dear for standing up to that biatch that way. i don't know if i'll get a chance to tell off my witch before i plan on leaving, but if i do, i won't mince words with her at all. she's a true blue idiot who has gotten where she is by having her lips firmly planted on the arse of anybody she thinks has any power. she's loud, obnoxious, 2-faced, scrawny, ingratiating little twit. she has no boundaries and is just altogether scum masquerading as someone who professes undying devotion to the cause/mission of our facility while undermining and wreaking internal havoc every chance she gets. :sick: makes me want to vomit. ..........but anyway....... :rofl::rofl::rofl: "blasted syncophantic arse creeping biatches..." i LOVE LOVE LOVE it.... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: that is EXACTLY what the fly is as well!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## phoebe

@ poppy i do have a good bedside manner honest guv:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i love my patients, its just the staff:dohh::dohh: xx


----------



## AllieBlue

China girl said:


> Welcome Allie....:wave::hi:
> 
> I have a question for Dr. Tink( I like saying that:haha:)& all the Ding Dongs
> 
> Okay...how can I explain this so it makes sense....Why is that when women say they felt implanting(sp) on the right side or why does all the cramping happen on the right side??? What is so special about the right side of woman?? I am just curious...and did that make sense?? I sure hope so!!

I'm curious about this too. i get cramps on my right side when i ovulate and in the 2WW sometimes, i want to know what it is :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Ive never felt implantation myself china girl, but have with ovulation and your right always on the right apart from this month on the soy i felt it on the left too.... Tink tell us :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

i don't know china...i don't feel ovulation pains. I don't think i would feel implantation, personally... :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> thank you phoebe dear :hugs: .....didn't you say you work in mental health too hun? why is it that the craziest most messed up people work in mental health????? (excluding ourselves of course!!! :winkwink:) :haha:
> 
> i hear u sister :rofl::rofl: they sure bloody do!!! i think personally i bring a bit of sanity to my ward :winkwink::winkwink: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> well ok..... not all the time i 'fess xxx:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> well, we're all allowed a moment here or there hun! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> personally though, it's the REAL nutters that make me bonkers, like this woman i've been forced to work with. the kind that pulls dirty stuff all the time and then pretends she didn't do it, or blames others, or out and directly blames you, and then people look at you (me) like you're nuts when you bring it to their attention b/c they're so good at covering their tracks. :growlmad: freakin' sociopath is what they are (she is). doggone borderline too..... all that overidentification to lure you in and try to make you feel comfortable with them like they're trying to be your best friend and then turn around and stab you in the back every chance they get... narcisistic AND borderline. oh and did i mention...borderline??? :rofl::rofl::rofl: ahhhhh...that makes me feel a little better.... :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oh i got 2 of those witches where i work hun. they really feck me off. blasted sycophantic arse creeping biatches that they are. think my 2 are past borderline. ended up being so cross with 1 of them that i ended up saying she needed her head read that she was more messed up than all of our sorry pts put together. obsessive, draining nasty piece of work. i think she needs a good bloody poke and to get off the bloody cross...... funnily enufff she dont try her shit on me now...................hmmmmmmmmmm i wonder why :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhh THANK YOU PHOEBS!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: this gave me a great laugh!!! lololol very proud of you dear for standing up to that biatch that way. i don't know if i'll get a chance to tell off my witch before i plan on leaving, but if i do, i won't mince words with her at all. she's a true blue idiot who has gotten where she is by having her lips firmly planted on the arse of anybody she thinks has any power. she's loud, obnoxious, 2-faced, scrawny, ingratiating little twit. she has no boundaries and is just altogether scum masquerading as someone who professes undying devotion to the cause/mission of our facility while undermining and wreaking internal havoc every chance she gets. :sick: makes me want to vomit. ..........but anyway....... :rofl::rofl::rofl: "blasted syncophantic arse creeping biatches..." i LOVE LOVE LOVE it.... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: that is EXACTLY what the fly is as well!!! :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

glad i made u smile pk xxx:haha::haha:

if u do get ur moment to read this creep her fortune, always remember this.... she will always be a bottom feeding piece of crap, with walter mitty like tendencies bordering on the pathological road to ruin. .... and u my darling are worth a million squillons of whatever pond life this thing wishes to call it self!!!!!!!!!!!! rarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

feel like hopping on plane to read her, her fortune myself:rofl::rofl::rofl:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

phoebe said:


> @ poppy i do have a good bedside manner honest guv:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i love my patients, its just the staff:dohh::dohh: xx

so true hun! so often the staff are so much worse than the patients! terrible thing...i think it just shows that our mental health systems need some rehauling if we're attracting sick people to do the work. :dohh: like the blind leading the blind :wacko:


----------



## phoebe

@ pk amen sister xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

phoebe said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> thank you phoebe dear :hugs: .....didn't you say you work in mental health too hun? why is it that the craziest most messed up people work in mental health????? (excluding ourselves of course!!! :winkwink:) :haha:
> 
> i hear u sister :rofl::rofl: they sure bloody do!!! i think personally i bring a bit of sanity to my ward :winkwink::winkwink: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> well ok..... not all the time i 'fess xxx:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> well, we're all allowed a moment here or there hun! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> personally though, it's the REAL nutters that make me bonkers, like this woman i've been forced to work with. the kind that pulls dirty stuff all the time and then pretends she didn't do it, or blames others, or out and directly blames you, and then people look at you (me) like you're nuts when you bring it to their attention b/c they're so good at covering their tracks. :growlmad: freakin' sociopath is what they are (she is). doggone borderline too..... all that overidentification to lure you in and try to make you feel comfortable with them like they're trying to be your best friend and then turn around and stab you in the back every chance they get... narcisistic AND borderline. oh and did i mention...borderline??? :rofl::rofl::rofl: ahhhhh...that makes me feel a little better.... :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oh i got 2 of those witches where i work hun. they really feck me off. blasted sycophantic arse creeping biatches that they are. think my 2 are past borderline. ended up being so cross with 1 of them that i ended up saying she needed her head read that she was more messed up than all of our sorry pts put together. obsessive, draining nasty piece of work. i think she needs a good bloody poke and to get off the bloody cross...... funnily enufff she dont try her shit on me now...................hmmmmmmmmmm i wonder why :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhh THANK YOU PHOEBS!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: this gave me a great laugh!!! lololol very proud of you dear for standing up to that biatch that way. i don't know if i'll get a chance to tell off my witch before i plan on leaving, but if i do, i won't mince words with her at all. she's a true blue idiot who has gotten where she is by having her lips firmly planted on the arse of anybody she thinks has any power. she's loud, obnoxious, 2-faced, scrawny, ingratiating little twit. she has no boundaries and is just altogether scum masquerading as someone who professes undying devotion to the cause/mission of our facility while undermining and wreaking internal havoc every chance she gets. :sick: makes me want to vomit. ..........but anyway....... :rofl::rofl::rofl: "blasted syncophantic arse creeping biatches..." i LOVE LOVE LOVE it.... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: that is EXACTLY what the fly is as well!!! :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> glad i made u smile pk xxx:haha::haha:
> 
> if u do get ur moment to read this creep her fortune, always remember this.... she will always be a bottom feeding piece of crap, with walter mitty like tendencies bordering on the pathological road to ruin. .... and u my darling are worth a million squillons of whatever pond life this thing wishes to call it self!!!!!!!!!!!! rarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> feel like hopping on plane to read her, her fortune myself:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

why thank you darling :hugs: if you ever felt so inclined to do that, i defo wouldn't stop you! :haha::rofl::rofl::haha: i could just stand beside you and say "yeah! what she said!!!" :haha::haha::haha: naaahhhh... i don't have a problem standing up for myself. just never seems to make a difference when i do. :dohh: well, as i said, enough is enough already, and hopefully, this is the end of it all and i'll be able to finally move on... :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

*AMEN TOO*​
Your both scary :haha:


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> thank you phoebe dear :hugs: .....didn't you say you work in mental health too hun? why is it that the craziest most messed up people work in mental health????? (excluding ourselves of course!!! :winkwink:) :haha:
> 
> i hear u sister :rofl::rofl: they sure bloody do!!! i think personally i bring a bit of sanity to my ward :winkwink::winkwink: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> well ok..... not all the time i 'fess xxx:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> well, we're all allowed a moment here or there hun! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> personally though, it's the REAL nutters that make me bonkers, like this woman i've been forced to work with. the kind that pulls dirty stuff all the time and then pretends she didn't do it, or blames others, or out and directly blames you, and then people look at you (me) like you're nuts when you bring it to their attention b/c they're so good at covering their tracks. :growlmad: freakin' sociopath is what they are (she is). doggone borderline too..... all that overidentification to lure you in and try to make you feel comfortable with them like they're trying to be your best friend and then turn around and stab you in the back every chance they get... narcisistic AND borderline. oh and did i mention...borderline??? :rofl::rofl::rofl: ahhhhh...that makes me feel a little better.... :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oh i got 2 of those witches where i work hun. they really feck me off. blasted sycophantic arse creeping biatches that they are. think my 2 are past borderline. ended up being so cross with 1 of them that i ended up saying she needed her head read that she was more messed up than all of our sorry pts put together. obsessive, draining nasty piece of work. i think she needs a good bloody poke and to get off the bloody cross...... funnily enufff she dont try her shit on me now...................hmmmmmmmmmm i wonder why :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhhh THANK YOU PHOEBS!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: this gave me a great laugh!!! lololol very proud of you dear for standing up to that biatch that way. i don't know if i'll get a chance to tell off my witch before i plan on leaving, but if i do, i won't mince words with her at all. she's a true blue idiot who has gotten where she is by having her lips firmly planted on the arse of anybody she thinks has any power. she's loud, obnoxious, 2-faced, scrawny, ingratiating little twit. she has no boundaries and is just altogether scum masquerading as someone who professes undying devotion to the cause/mission of our facility while undermining and wreaking internal havoc every chance she gets. :sick: makes me want to vomit. ..........but anyway....... :rofl::rofl::rofl: "blasted syncophantic arse creeping biatches..." i LOVE LOVE LOVE it.... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: that is EXACTLY what the fly is as well!!! :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> glad i made u smile pk xxx:haha::haha:
> 
> if u do get ur moment to read this creep her fortune, always remember this.... she will always be a bottom feeding piece of crap, with walter mitty like tendencies bordering on the pathological road to ruin. .... and u my darling are worth a million squillons of whatever pond life this thing wishes to call it self!!!!!!!!!!!! rarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> feel like hopping on plane to read her, her fortune myself:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> why thank you darling :hugs: if you ever felt so inclined to do that, i defo wouldn't stop you! :haha::rofl::rofl::haha: i could just stand beside you and say "yeah! what she said!!!" :haha::haha::haha: naaahhhh... i don't have a problem standing up for myself. just never seems to make a difference when i do. :dohh: well, as i said, enough is enough already, and hopefully, this is the end of it all and i'll be able to finally move on... :kiss:Click to expand...

thats it now, only good things can come of this. its time to jog that loser on and make a better and happier life for urself and ur oh xxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> *AMEN TOO*​
> Your both scary :haha:

not all the time :rofl::rofl::rofl: xxx


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> *AMEN TOO*​
> Your both scary :haha:

:haha::haha: i don't know about phoebe, but it's all that hot-headed Spanish blood in me :winkwink:


----------



## phoebe

phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> *AMEN TOO*​
> Your both scary :haha:
> 
> not all the time :rofl::rofl::rofl: xxxClick to expand...

only on the days with a y in it :haha::haha:


----------



## pk2of8

thank you phoebe sweetie! :hugs::hugs: i hope things are getting better with you and your oh too hun! :kiss: SIL moved out yet?


----------



## ToxicFox92

Girls i got a dip in my chart yesterday, and it rose again today.
Could it be implantation? :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Im quite placid me to say im Irish 'well unless someone pisses me off then i rant on fb' makes me feel better :haha:


----------



## China girl

Remind me to NEVER to get on PK and Phoebe's badside....:rofl::rofl:
Those Biatches had better watch out....they DO NOT know who they are messing with!!!:haha:

Pk, I would personally go up there and kick her ass!!!...:haha:
Phoebe...you need to wait awile before you do anything!!!:haha:


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> *AMEN TOO*​
> Your both scary :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha: i don't know about phoebe, but it's all that hot-headed Spanish blood in me :winkwink:Click to expand...

oh i have some spanish in me too. but i should be quite passive considering i am half west indian :rofl::rofl: methinks i need to chill winston xxxx


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> Remind me to NEVER to get on PK and Phoebe's badside....:rofl::rofl:
> Those Biatches had better watch out....they DO NOT know who they are messing with!!!:haha:
> 
> Pk, I would personally go up there and kick her ass!!!...:haha:
> Phoebe...you need to wait awile before you do anything!!!:haha:[/QUO
> 
> :rofl: DAMMIT oh well maybe next yr hehehehe xxxx


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> Girls i got a dip in my chart yesterday, and it rose again today.
> Could it be implantation? :shrug:

I think 13dpo would be too late for implantation being the normal 6-10 days or 2 days earlier/later either side on rare occassions, probz your room a bit more colder than normal maybe?? Dunno let the experts at it lol x


----------



## phoebe

thanks pk, things are a lot betterer on the home front. me and oh are getting along great. and the sil moved out sunday wooooooooooohoooooooooooooo:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

its sooo good to have my home back yay xxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Remind me to NEVER to get on PK and Phoebe's badside....:rofl::rofl:
> Those Biatches had better watch out....they DO NOT know who they are messing with!!!:haha:
> 
> Pk, I would personally go up there and kick her ass!!!...:haha:
> Phoebe...you need to wait awile before you do anything!!!:haha:

I think china girl got a fetish about peeps arses she always wanting to kick someone's :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

that's ok girls...i believe this woman "has got hers coming" if you know what i mean, and it won't have to come from any of us. her and my boss both. eh well...somebody kick me off and make me go run. i so don't feel like it today, but i'm starting to feel like it's actually making a difference so if i quit now, i'll just be very disappointed in myself! ugh.

toxic, it's so hard to say hun...possible... you're at 14dpo?? you've got to be due af any time now then... maybe your tests will come tomorrow and you can test and know for sure sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

bloody hell board moving too fast for my sleep deprived brain:haha:

China I know for sure I felt implantation, although with my past 3 pregnancies never noticed:shrug: This time I was watching for a any sign, but def had dull cramps allnight the night I think I implanted. It wasnt on my right side though it was in the middle low down. Still getting cramps but not like AF more dull and achey cramps.


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Remind me to NEVER to get on PK and Phoebe's badside....:rofl::rofl:
> Those Biatches had better watch out....they DO NOT know who they are messing with!!!:haha:
> 
> Pk, I would personally go up there and kick her ass!!!...:haha:
> Phoebe...you need to wait awile before you do anything!!!:haha:
> 
> I think china girl got a fetish about peeps arses she always wanting to kick someone's :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

china's fetish is nothing compared to yours of licking nips poppy dear! :winkwink: :rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## phoebe

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

calm down girls!!!! how many new posts!!! :rofl::haha: hi alli xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

Hello MC!! :happydance:


----------



## ladybeautiful

pk2of8 said:


> china's fetish is nothing compared to yours of licking nips poppy dear! :winkwink: :rofl::rofl::haha:

or licking armpits... what's with that?! :huh:


----------



## phoebe

sorry chicks methinks i got PSN lol 'pre scan nerves' xxxx


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> china's fetish is nothing compared to yours of licking nips poppy dear! :winkwink: :rofl::rofl::haha:

Ok i admit i like nipples especially Vin Diesels :blush: but do you blame me id lick anything of his :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

pk2of8 said:


> china's fetish is nothing compared to yours of licking nips poppy dear! :winkwink: :rofl::rofl::haha:

i agree there :rofl::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ToxicFox92 said:


> Hello MC!! :happydance:

:wave: toxic xx:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> china's fetish is nothing compared to yours of licking nips poppy dear! :winkwink: :rofl::rofl::haha:
> 
> Ok i admit i like nipples especially Vin Diesels :blush: but do you blame me id lick anything of his :haha:Click to expand...

i don't know if i would personally, but i will tell you that my dh turns me on so much and is so attractive to me that i've licked parts of him that i never would have imagined myself doing! :haha: i won't say anymore than that about it tho!!! lol :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Hmmmmmmmmmm ok after 17yrs with my DH i think id have my limits to what id lick, but Vin Diesel gets ALL my tongue :rofl:

PK that was very sweet, if your DH read that he'd be jelly in your hands :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ahhhhh sweet pk, how long have you been with DH?
poppy im with ya on the vinnie front though!!:happydance: although my OH is a fittie!! and fancy him today as much as the first time i saw him, even when he pisses me off!! lol


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh you two too mushy today your gonna knock me off my tea soon ( im having meatballs ladies) :dohh:


Tink forgot to say ive unhidden Korbens pics so the 4D one's are there you'll see the likeness :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy are you moving house soon? move next to me! there is an empty hpuse over the road!!! xx


----------



## phoebe

right girls i'm heading off now. gonna have a nice hot bath and wait for me man to get home. thanks for the rant pk, was good to get a load off my chest xxx well u lovely ladies ahve a nice evening and i will see u tom. and mc and poppy have fun licking vin's nipples. loadsa love and feel good hugs to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

morning all! :hi:

PK and Phoebe... you scare me a little bit! :winkwink: but seriously, PK glad you have a plan for what to do next! BTW what do you do in the mental health field? I'm a family therapist.. :)
Phoebe good luck on the scan!!!

Poppy & China... just a couple more days! 

Toxic hope you get your test sticks soooon!!!!

AllieB - WELCOME! and yes we talk lots and talk fast! 

Coral thanks :D Funny... when I check it says I'm 4 wks and 1 day along, which is a day further than your ticker says. My due date is july 25th. Is that cos you tested before AF was due but really I was a day ahead cycle-wise? :wacko:
Oh n did you test with FRER again? I think my line was fairly dark cos I was 14DPO.

Tayzeeeeee soo happy that everything is going well! :happydance: When are you due?

PK, Tink, MC, Lew, Caz, Jenny, and everybody else, hope you're all well!!


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> right girls i'm heading off now. gonna have a nice hot bath and wait for me man to get home. thanks for the rant pk, was good to get a load off my chest xxx well u lovely ladies ahve a nice evening and i will see u tom. and mc and poppy have fun licking vin's nipples. loadsa love and feel good hugs to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:

bye for now phobe :wave: and he has 2 nips so we'll share him!! :rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy are you moving house soon? move next to me! there is an empty hpuse over the road!!! xx

Looking now for a desent house yep MC cant stop in this town way too rough x


----------



## poppy666

We will Pheobe enjoy your bath :hugs:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Remind me to NEVER to get on PK and Phoebe's badside....:rofl::rofl:
> Those Biatches had better watch out....they DO NOT know who they are messing with!!!:haha:
> 
> Pk, I would personally go up there and kick her ass!!!...:haha:
> Phoebe...you need to wait awile before you do anything!!!:haha:
> 
> I think china girl got a fetish about peeps arses she always wanting to kick someone's :rofl:Click to expand...

I SURE DO!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

@poppy....well hope you get out of it soon!! if someone spills paint on the street its a tradegdy here, come quick ill squat in that house ova the road!!!! :rofl: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Remind me to NEVER to get on PK and Phoebe's badside....:rofl::rofl:
> Those Biatches had better watch out....they DO NOT know who they are messing with!!!:haha:
> 
> Pk, I would personally go up there and kick her ass!!!...:haha:
> Phoebe...you need to wait awile before you do anything!!!:haha:
> 
> I think china girl got a fetish about peeps arses she always wanting to kick someone's :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I SURE DO!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

evening china:wave: well it probably isnt there but hi anyway...just a quick reminder to change your siggy, im still :bfp: on it, thanx hunni xxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> china's fetish is nothing compared to yours of licking nips poppy dear! :winkwink: :rofl::rofl::haha:

Thank you PK!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## ToxicFox92

I want my BFP tomorrow. Grrrr.


----------



## China girl

I gotcha MC....
I had changed it, but I guess I didn't save the changes..:blush:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> @poppy....well hope you get out of it soon!! if someone spills paint on the street its a tradegdy here, come quick ill squat in that house ova the road!!!! :rofl: xx

:haha: bet the rent a fortune where you live :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> I want my BFP tomorrow. Grrrr.

Dont we fecking all :rofl:


----------



## eesoja81

HIIIIII! I really wanted to try to get on yesterday, but my day was jam packed busy. So much for a day off!!


Toxic-sorry I haven't said hello yet, so HI!!!

Alli-hi and welcome! I've been doing the soy for two cycles now & like it! It moved my O way up so I have a more normal cycle now. How bout you?

Tayzee-Welcome and CONGRATS!!!

LadyB-CONGRATULATIONS, my dear!!!!! I had a feeling, I don't know why, I just did, that you'd get your bfp this month!!!

PK-I'm all for a career change that can truly make you happy-follow your heart:flower:

Poppy-been thinking about you and hoping you figure out your living situation so you can be more safe and comfortable :hugs:

China-hey, what's going on?

MC-hey-hope you're doing ok-you're in my thoughts today :flower:

Tink-is the 12 wk scan the 1st insurance will cover? Just think-it's been like 6 weeks since this little group started, maybe more, so it will fly by!

LEW-how ya feeling today?

Hmmm-who else?


----------



## pk2of8

me too!!!! me too!!!!! where's my :bfp:?????? dang stupid lines on tests..... grrrrrr

ladyb, i worked as a "therapist" or "clinical psychotherapist" at a psychiatric residential treatment facility (PRTF) for over 3 years, then moved into admissions/administration. so it encompassed everything from individual to group to family...the whole gamut therapeutically and the whole spectrum psychiatrically. i've gotten loads of experience from being there, which i will always be thankful for, but the paperwork as a therapist in a private agency setting dealing with ever increasing/stringent demands from insurance companies for clinical justification just burned me out. i miss the sessions, but very glad i don't have paperwork hanging over my head 24/7 too. :hugs:


----------



## ToxicFox92

MY fecking heating just broke. Omfg i'm freezing!! :growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> HIIIIII! I really wanted to try to get on yesterday, but my day was jam packed busy. So much for a day off!!
> 
> 
> Toxic-sorry I haven't said hello yet, so HI!!!
> 
> Alli-hi and welcome! I've been doing the soy for two cycles now & like it! It moved my O way up so I have a more normal cycle now. How bout you?
> 
> Tayzee-Welcome and CONGRATS!!!
> 
> LadyB-CONGRATULATIONS, my dear!!!!! I had a feeling, I don't know why, I just did, that you'd get your bfp this month!!!
> 
> PK-I'm all for a career change that can truly make you happy-follow your heart:flower:
> 
> Poppy-been thinking about you and hoping you figure out your living situation so you can be more safe and comfortable :hugs:
> 
> China-hey, what's going on?
> 
> MC-hey-hope you're doing ok-you're in my thoughts today :flower:
> 
> Tink-is the 12 wk scan the 1st insurance will cover? Just think-it's been like 6 weeks since this little group started, maybe more, so it will fly by!
> 
> LEW-how ya feeling today?
> 
> Hmmm-who else?

Evening sweetie :hugs:

How are you? ready for testing yet :haha: Im looking now for a house so fx in next few weeks i'll have moved out :happydance:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Ding Dongers, just poping in to say hi:hi:

I think I'm going to be in the dog house with DH later, I got a puncture on my car and he's had to take it to work to get fixed, but I ran it a bit low on deisel (running on fumes I think) he wasn't best pleased when he left for work:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> MY fecking heating just broke. Omfg i'm freezing!! :growlmad:

:cold::haha: Whats up with it, you got someone coming round to sort it? xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

poppy666 said:


> ToxicFox92 said:
> 
> 
> MY fecking heating just broke. Omfg i'm freezing!! :growlmad:
> 
> :cold::haha: Whats up with it, you got someone coming round to sort it? xxClick to expand...

The boiler preassure is fine, so it's not that, i've had the heating on for hours now, and the tops of the radiators are luke warm, and the bottoms are cold. I don't know what's up with it. :shrug:
i'll call someone out tomorrow.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok, 'Doctor Tink' is in the house :rofl:

(Geeky Tinky)

I am actually quite fascinated by this, after reading a boring medical paper on fetal gender and position implanted in the uterus :rofl: I think people saying they have more right sided pain on implantation is actually just co-incidence on here. Also implantation pain can be either sided and not necessarily related to the side you little bean embeds. BUT quite often an early scan will reveal the bubs has indeed implanted on that side. And guess what? its seems boys prefur the right side to the uterus, and girls the left. Might be fun to keep a note of any 'sided' pain and see how it turns out huh? To be honest, I couldn't say which side i felt it lol it was just a dull low cramping sensation. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Toxic have you 'bleed' the rads? could be air preventing the flow of water round the rad......


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh pops, I'll go have a lookie :) thanks! x

Edited: Have been to look........awww thats amazing! And comparing it to his newborn pics is mad, WOW! Think I am defo gonna have one of them. Thanks for sharing x


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToxicFox92 said:
> 
> 
> MY fecking heating just broke. Omfg i'm freezing!! :growlmad:
> 
> :cold::haha: Whats up with it, you got someone coming round to sort it? xxClick to expand...
> 
> The boiler preassure is fine, so it's not that, i've had the heating on for hours now, and the tops of the radiators are luke warm, and the bottoms are cold. I don't know what's up with it. :shrug:
> i'll call someone out tomorrow.Click to expand...

It needs bleeding chick, you should have a key? If so go to one of the downstairs radiators and turn key slowly to allow the air out x


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, Poppy-glad to hear there is an end in sight for a new house!:hugs: When I was preg. w/Mia, we were renting a townhouse (beautiful, but in a bad neighborhood). After she was born, I actually heard gunshots outside & we decided that was it!!! We bought a new house a couple of months later & are much happier now!

I tested bfn on 11dpo w/a dollar store test & decided to wait until after AF was due to test again. So, if the bitch doesn't show tomorrow, I'll test on Thurs. I don't have cramps, but really sore bbs. I went back through my posts from last month, and started getting cramps @ 11-12 dpo, so we'll see, I guess!


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Ok, 'Doctor Tink' is in the house :rofl:
> 
> (Geeky Tinky)
> 
> I am actually quite fascinated by this, after reading a boring medical paper on fetal gender and position implanted in the uterus :rofl: I think people saying they have more right sided pain on implantation is actually just co-incidence on here. Also implantation pain can be either sided and not necessarily related to the side you little bean embeds. BUT quite often an early scan will reveal the bubs has indeed implanted on that side. And guess what? its seems boys prefur the right side to the uterus, and girls the left. Might be fun to keep a note of any 'sided' pain and see how it turns out huh? To be honest, I couldn't say which side i felt it lol it was just a dull low cramping sensation. x

Hmm so if lucky this month i had pains on both sides, so if twins a boy n girl... if one im gonna get a cross dresser :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

So Phoebe, if you pop on tonight, ask which side the placenta is located when you go for you scan. Be interesting to see if the theory does work! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Ok, 'Doctor Tink' is in the house :rofl:
> 
> (Geeky Tinky)
> 
> I am actually quite fascinated by this, after reading a boring medical paper on fetal gender and position implanted in the uterus :rofl: I think people saying they have more right sided pain on implantation is actually just co-incidence on here. Also implantation pain can be either sided and not necessarily related to the side you little bean embeds. BUT quite often an early scan will reveal the bubs has indeed implanted on that side. And guess what? its seems boys prefur the right side to the uterus, and girls the left. Might be fun to keep a note of any 'sided' pain and see how it turns out huh? To be honest, I couldn't say which side i felt it lol it was just a dull low cramping sensation. x
> 
> Hmm so if lucky this month i had pains on both sides, so if twins a boy n girl... if one im gonna get a cross dresser :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oooh pops, I'll go have a lookie :) thanks! x
> 
> Edited: Have been to look........awww thats amazing! And comparing it to his newborn pics is mad, WOW! Think I am defo gonna have one of them. Thanks for sharing x

I paid £140 that got us a video 10 minutes long, loads of photo's and also they put the photo's on disc for us, i'll do it again if i get PG :thumbup:

https://www.babybond.com/


----------



## ToxicFox92

Don't have a key. :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Your OH will have to go to a DIY store sweetie n get one x


----------



## ToxicFox92

my grandad might have one, i'll give him a call.


----------



## ToxicFox92

they've went all cold now, rather than half and half. we have an emergency repair number somewhere. i'm going frantic.


----------



## eesoja81

ToxicFox92 said:


> they've went all cold now, rather than half and half. we have an emergency repair number somewhere. i'm going frantic.

Aww-that really sucks :growlmad: Try to relax-hope you get it figured out soon :flower:


----------



## poppy666

Tink i also forgot the 4D video is in my video section on facebook :haha: got my brain today x


----------



## ToxicFox92

your video of korben calmed me down pops. that's so adorable.


----------



## poppy666

LOL Awww Toxic :hugs: you just need someone with a bleeding key, sure someone you know will have one, well hopefully xx


----------



## TTC2308

Hello Girls!!!!! 

Welcome to all the newbies :wave:

So I havent been on in a couple days. I see some of you got your :bfp:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

As for me.....Doc has put me on Provera to help jump start :witch: as it is now 53 days since I have seen her. 

Tink: Do you know anything about Provera???????


----------



## ToxicFox92

i'll jsut have to wrap myself up ina blanky till i find one :haha:
we have an council number, i'll get them to pop round and take a look tomorrow just incase it's not the problem. they are ususally pretty quick with emergencies :thumbup:

our toaster broke this morning too. just NOT my day :cry:


----------



## China girl

eesoja81 said:


> HIIIIII! I really wanted to try to get on yesterday, but my day was jam packed busy. So much for a day off!!
> 
> 
> Toxic-sorry I haven't said hello yet, so HI!!!
> 
> Alli-hi and welcome! I've been doing the soy for two cycles now & like it! It moved my O way up so I have a more normal cycle now. How bout you?
> 
> Tayzee-Welcome and CONGRATS!!!
> 
> LadyB-CONGRATULATIONS, my dear!!!!! I had a feeling, I don't know why, I just did, that you'd get your bfp this month!!!
> 
> PK-I'm all for a career change that can truly make you happy-follow your heart:flower:
> 
> Poppy-been thinking about you and hoping you figure out your living situation so you can be more safe and comfortable :hugs:
> 
> China-hey, what's going on?
> 
> MC-hey-hope you're doing ok-you're in my thoughts today :flower:
> 
> Tink-is the 12 wk scan the 1st insurance will cover? Just think-it's been like 6 weeks since this little group started, maybe more, so it will fly by!
> 
> LEW-how ya feeling today?
> 
> Hmmm-who else?

Hey Eesoja...I am finally getting over this cold sore and waiting to test on Thursday with you!!!:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: ttc...glad to see you back sweetie! :hugs: WOW....53 days. that sucks. is provera a progesterone med??


----------



## China girl

Toxic....what are you going to do about heat sweetie???


----------



## pk2of8

hey there eesoja! :hi: sorry you had a crazy day still yesterday! hope you get to relax soon hun! :hugs: if my temps stay up again tomorrow, i will be sorely tempted to test in the am. otherwise, if no af and no testing, then i'll be testing either thur or fri for sure. maybe both!


----------



## TTC2308

pk2of8 said:


> :hi: ttc...glad to see you back sweetie! :hugs: WOW....53 days. that sucks. is provera a progesterone med??

Yes.....I take it for 7 days. Took it for the first time last night and have had a headache ever since. Really exhausted too. Is that normal?


----------



## poppy666

Toxic they say bad luck comes in 3's id go to bed now & hide :haha: Just keep yourself warm its going to be another cold one tonight x


----------



## pk2of8

TTC2308 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ttc...glad to see you back sweetie! :hugs: WOW....53 days. that sucks. is provera a progesterone med??
> 
> Yes.....I take it for 7 days. Took it for the first time last night and have had a headache ever since. Really exhausted too. Is that normal?Click to expand...

well it's the progesterone that triggers af and i've read that higher levels of progesterone can cause headaches (that's why it CAN also be a pg symptom). so my guess is it's normal :shrug:


----------



## TTC2308

pk2of8 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ttc...glad to see you back sweetie! :hugs: WOW....53 days. that sucks. is provera a progesterone med??
> 
> Yes.....I take it for 7 days. Took it for the first time last night and have had a headache ever since. Really exhausted too. Is that normal?Click to expand...
> 
> well it's the progesterone that triggers af and i've read that higher levels of progesterone can cause headaches (that's why it CAN also be a pg symptom). so my guess is it's normal :shrug:Click to expand...

Thanks....Doc also said that I will probably need clomid to concieve once my cycle starts again. AAARRRRGGGGGGGG!!!!!


----------



## pk2of8

TTC2308 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ttc...glad to see you back sweetie! :hugs: WOW....53 days. that sucks. is provera a progesterone med??
> 
> Yes.....I take it for 7 days. Took it for the first time last night and have had a headache ever since. Really exhausted too. Is that normal?Click to expand...
> 
> well it's the progesterone that triggers af and i've read that higher levels of progesterone can cause headaches (that's why it CAN also be a pg symptom). so my guess is it's normal :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks....Doc also said that I will probably need clomid to concieve once my cycle starts again. AAARRRRGGGGGGGG!!!!!Click to expand...

wow...this all seems so sudden ttc. did you have issues with your cycle before hun? or is this the first time?


----------



## ToxicFox92

poppy666 said:


> Toxic they say bad luck comes in 3's id go to bed now & hide :haha: Just keep yourself warm its going to be another cold one tonight x

oh god dont say that. :dohh:
-hides-


----------



## TTC2308

pk2of8 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ttc...glad to see you back sweetie! :hugs: WOW....53 days. that sucks. is provera a progesterone med??
> 
> Yes.....I take it for 7 days. Took it for the first time last night and have had a headache ever since. Really exhausted too. Is that normal?Click to expand...
> 
> well it's the progesterone that triggers af and i've read that higher levels of progesterone can cause headaches (that's why it CAN also be a pg symptom). so my guess is it's normal :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks....Doc also said that I will probably need clomid to concieve once my cycle starts again. AAARRRRGGGGGGGG!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> wow...this all seems so sudden ttc. did you have issues with your cycle before hun? or is this the first time?Click to expand...

My cycle has always been a little off. Although it only took 8 months for me to get pregnant with my daughter. I have never missed a period. I thought that maybe it was becuase of my BC, but I havent been on them since June. I dunno.


----------



## eesoja81

well, I'm off. Back to work tonight then all day tomorrow. Hopefully AF will hold off for me, but I'm not getting my hopes up! Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## eesoja81

PK & China-hopefully we'll all be testing together, then!!!


----------



## poppy666

Cya later sweetie & enjoy work xxxx


Was just thinking has anyone ever been tempted to buy Clomid online and try it? x


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> Cya later sweetie & enjoy work xxxx
> 
> 
> Was just thinking has anyone ever been tempted to buy Clomid online and try it? x

I dont know that I would buy it online.....maybe it would be ok. I am just funny about buying medicine online.


----------



## poppy666

Ive seen it online and have been tempted, will see how this cycle goes but may look into it more and if i decide may buy the 50mg to start with x


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> Ive seen it online and have been tempted, will see how this cycle goes but may look into it more and if i decide may buy the 50mg to start with x

You are 9DPO? When are you testing?


----------



## poppy666

I did an IC this morning BFN so testing daily now on those, but know im out already 'hence why im thinking what do do next cycle' lol x


----------



## TTC2308

I see you have me as a BFP on your signature. I wish that was right. :growlmad:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Pops. You were right, travels in threes. OH came in and told me we've ran out of money :cry:


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> I see you have me as a BFP on your signature. I wish that was right. :growlmad:

Ahhh flipping eck sorry sweetie dont know why :dohh:


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> I see you have me as a BFP on your signature. I wish that was right. :growlmad:
> 
> Ahhh flipping eck sorry sweetie dont know why :dohh:Click to expand...

It's ok no big deal :flower:


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> Pops. You were right, travels in threes. OH came in and told me we've ran out of money :cry:

Awww your having a shit day :hugs: sorry i did giggle at that :blush:


----------



## ToxicFox92

poppy666 said:


> ToxicFox92 said:
> 
> 
> Pops. You were right, travels in threes. OH came in and told me we've ran out of money :cry:
> 
> Awww your having a shit day :hugs: sorry i did giggle at that :blush:Click to expand...

It is quite funny. -giggles-
OH WELL! Chin up, it'll all work out :D at least it's all over and done with for today :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yes fx for you tomorrow and testing sweetie :dust::dust: Right i better go sort lo for bed, catch you all in a bit xxx


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> I see you have me as a BFP on your signature. I wish that was right. :growlmad:
> 
> Ahhh flipping eck sorry sweetie dont know why :dohh:Click to expand...

I did too!!!:blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww Pops just watched Korbens scan video, its amazing! Thats it I'm defo booking mine up :) x


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all:wave:
all sorted after tea and sat catching up on posts, 
@poppy.....rents not too bad here actually, nice area too. did korben go off ok?
@toxic....thats a bummer about the heating...its sooooooooo cold tonight, make sure you snuggle up with OH!!
@eesoja...:hi: hinni, have a good night at work!:hugs:
@tcc are you testing tomorrow? if so :dust: and good luck.
all other ding dongs..good evening and :hugs:
so.....ASM....im out of my grump that i was in earlier, OH came in from work and asked what a chemical was, i sat and explained, he looked shocked, he never realised i was actually preggo, all i could say to make him feel better was that at least we know my body is doing its job b/c if it had abnormalities at least my body rejected it, he seemed ok after that and said "feck waiting, we'll keep trying" but were still not poas or temping/charting.just take it as it comes.usually get bad O pains so i can roughly guess when to :sex: anyways...a glass or two for me tonight :drunk: weheeeeeeeeeeeeeey....xx


----------



## mothercabbage

im going over to check that vid and pics too poppy!! :hugs: xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

Heatings fixed!! :D


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@MC enjoy your glass or two or three lol Make the most of it while you can ;) 

@Toxic hope you got your heating sorted honey :( 

@Coral and Eesoja have a good night at work!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yay!!!!!!! what was it Toxic?


----------



## poppy666

LOL China girl im not the only muppet then :blush: lol

MC yeah just got him down now, my lounge back in order n soaps are on what more can i ask for :haha: Tell you something tho korben only proper crawling for about a week, now he's stressing me out pulling himself up with the furniture ](*,)

Toxic glad your heating back on, what was wrong with it?xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

Frickin money in the meter ran out :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> So Phoebe, if you pop on tonight, ask which side the placenta is located when you go for you scan. Be interesting to see if the theory does work! x

hi tink i will do hun xxx can someone stop me from climbing the walls please?? been in a blasted sorry state since signing off:cry::cry: cant stop crying, i am so f*****g scared about tom. i so have a bad feeling again xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Toxic.........
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Sorry hun. Had to have a good ol giggle......thats something like dozey me would do :rofl:
Yay! Heat at last :) x


----------



## poppy666

OMFG Didnt you think to check that first? :rofl: i thought i was blonde :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh Phoebe.........don't cry babe. Its gonna be ok! Just cause something awful has happened once, doesn't mean its gonna happen again. :hug: :hugs: :hug: 

What time is it tomorrow? gonna be thinking and praying for you non stop my dear. x


----------



## poppy666

Dont be getting yourself into a state pheobe, you know its not good for :baby: like Tink said dont mean its going to happen again sweetie :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh Phoebe.........don't cry babe. Its gonna be ok! Just cause something awful has happened once, doesn't mean its gonna happen again. :hug: :hugs: :hug:
> 
> What time is it tomorrow? gonna be thinking and praying for you non stop my dear. x

2pm hun. thankyou xxx my oh managed to get a half day to come with me. as i dont think i'd make it on my tod. i've not eaten and know i will not sleep. feel so god damn shite. i know that i'm making myself worse, but i'd do anything not to be in this situation now. i dont i'll ever relax until and if this baby arrives. the joy and innocence has been lost on me now. i just feel so bloody frightened:cry::cry: xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup no good for :baby: ding dong :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

divvy toxic!!! :rofl:haha:
@poppy pics and video really cute, love it :happydance:
@phoebe..dont worry hunni, im sure everything is fine with LO, ill be thinking of you tomorrow, what time is your scan?.:hugs: :friends::kiss:
@tink,,,:wave::hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> divvy toxic!!! :rofl:haha:
> @poppy pics and video really cute, love it :happydance:
> @phoebe..dont worry hunni, im sure everything is fine with LO, ill be thinking of you tomorrow, what time is your scan?.:hugs: :friends::kiss:
> @tink,,,:wave::hugs: x

2pm hun thanks mother xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Glad OH is coming, you need some support. I'm sure once you have your scan you will feel so much better! Sounds like its all reached a peek tonight, and tomorrow needs to hurry up. Try and calm down, have something to eat, a bath and bed. Do you have a good book you can try and get your nose in? xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wave: MC! hey girly! make me jealous and tell me what your drinkin lol


----------



## phoebe

i will try and do what u said tink. have 2 books on the go but the words just blur. oh is cooking food as we speak. i will do my darnedest to chill guys. sorry to be so negative of late. i'm not always like this, only just turned into a mad neurotic hose beast since bfp :rolleyes:
well better get off now. thanks for being there lovelies. be bloody lost without u. love u all loads, hugs:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well just convince yourself that staying calm is best for :baby: ding dong. :hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

major hugs phoebe:hug:
tink its black tower rose....half a bottle gone almost...who drank that :rofl::haha:


----------



## poppy666

See you tomorrow sweetie and please try eat something tonight like Tink said :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

bet it was you poppy!!! :rofl::haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooooooh mmmmmmmmmm :) I want some :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> bet it was you poppy!!! :rofl::haha:

Nahhhhhhhhhhhhh can never find a wine i like they all taste like vinegar :haha:

Im more a vodka & coke or black russian gal :p


----------



## China girl

ToxicFox92 said:


> Frickin money in the meter ran out :rofl:

WTH???...somebody explain...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:drunk: ill save you some for the july!! :haha:hows the symptoms tonight? xx


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> bet it was you poppy!!! :rofl::haha:
> 
> Nahhhhhhhhhhhhh can never find a wine i like they all taste like vinegar :haha:
> 
> Im more a vodka & coke or black russian gal :pClick to expand...

Dayum Poppy...you hard core!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

mmmmm black russian......im wiv ya on that one! x


----------



## poppy666

:rofl:

What drink you like CG? X


----------



## China girl

Well MC, since you asked I would be happy to share....


I have went from a fecking cold sore to fecking zits.....SERIOUSLY!!!! WTF??:growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

You spotty biatch :rofl: or maybe your up the duff :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

you tested again china? x


----------



## ToxicFox92

China girl said:


> ToxicFox92 said:
> 
> 
> Frickin money in the meter ran out :rofl:
> 
> WTH???...somebody explain...:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

It's a pay meter, we get a card, and put money on it, and we get gas for heating..saves us money that way, but this time it ran out, and resulted in me being freezing all day :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

i'm broken out like crazy too china! but that always happens to me before af too :nope: and i always had BAD breakouts when i was pg too, so i can't use it as a ss. damnit. :wacko:

ok...i know i should know this...what's a black russian?? i just don't get to go out often enough to remember.... :blush:

and i echo china with that one about the heating????? you have to put money in a meter to get the heat to run over there??? "i've lost the plot..." :haha:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> You spotty biatch :rofl: or maybe your up the duff :winkwink:

Wait...you talking about me poppy???:rofl::rofl:
If you are...I have not 1 but 2 HUGE ones on my beautiful brown face!!!


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> you tested again china? x

Not yet MC...Thursday is my big day!!!


----------



## poppy666

At least your not wanting to kick my ass with that comment :rofl: Ive had the cold sore, but you keep the spots :haha:

PK Black russian has kahlua, vodka and coke in it x


----------



## China girl

ToxicFox92 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToxicFox92 said:
> 
> 
> Frickin money in the meter ran out :rofl:
> 
> WTH???...somebody explain...:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> It's a pay meter, we get a card, and put money on it, and we get gas for heating..saves us money that way, but this time it ran out, and resulted in me being freezing all day :rofl:Click to expand...

WOW!!!!:rofl::rofl:...this is new to me Toxic


----------



## ToxicFox92

China girl said:


> ToxicFox92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToxicFox92 said:
> 
> 
> Frickin money in the meter ran out :rofl:
> 
> WTH???...somebody explain...:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> It's a pay meter, we get a card, and put money on it, and we get gas for heating..saves us money that way, but this time it ran out, and resulted in me being freezing all day :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!!!:rofl::rofl:...this is new to me ToxicClick to expand...

We only spend £60 a month on gas AND electric because of the meters. would have been double that for us with a normal pay monthly thing :)


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> At least your not wanting to kick my ass with that comment :rofl: Ive had the cold sore, but you keep the spots :haha:
> 
> PK Black russian has kahlua, vodka and coke in it x

:rofl::rofl::rofl:....I don't want the damn spots...:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

i like tiamaria, vodka and coke, vodka and lemonade, rose wine, lager and drambuie and ginger ale...lol thats just some of what i will be drinking until i get a :bfp: 
good luck for thursday china! xx


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> i like tiamaria, vodka and coke, vodka and lemonade, rose wine, lager and drambuie and ginger ale...lol thats just some of what i will be drinking until i get a :bfp:
> good luck for thursday china! xx

Thanks MC:flower:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> At least your not wanting to kick my ass with that comment :rofl: Ive had the cold sore, but you keep the spots :haha:
> 
> PK Black russian has kahlua, vodka and coke in it x
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:....I don't want the damn spots...:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Your not fecking giving them meeeeeeeeeeeee :rofl: well not unless you get your BFP then you can smother me in the little critters :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

so apart from the preggo ladies, does anyone else feel preggo? i know you got spots, sore BB, and some other symptoms, but can you FEEL that your preggo? x


----------



## poppy666

Me? not a fecking bit, i got tits that look like Udders and a cold sore thats slowly going n stop talking to me :haha:

BIG FAT BFN


----------



## China girl

How many DPO are you poppy???

I am going to stop on the way home and pick me up some test...if I don't forget


----------



## poppy666

9dpo CG X

You gonna poas for us x


----------



## ToxicFox92

I just feel fat and crap. :)


----------



## Daisys_mummy

as we're talking about fav drinks, mines a Jack daniels and coke Mmmmmmmm

and as for symtoms; Sore on lip, Sores up my left nostril and 2 bloody painfull spots on my arse:haha: and a big fat fecking Neg:shrug:


----------



## pk2of8

i'm 12dpo now and i'm afraid to test :cry: i hate the spots on my face, but (as always) i'll take it if it means bfp finally. geez! i don't FEEL it at all MC. :nope: which really throws me off b/c i did feel it with all my other pg. i usually get a little bit of sore bb's right before af and i don't even have that right now. have NOTHING. well, i think it's nothing anyway. been cramping on and off for several days and backache, but that could also be normal for me. :wacko: arrrrrgggghhhhh. now, i know why i couldn't remember what a black russian was, b/c i don't like kahlua that much. but i love amaretto...was dying for a milkshake with amaretto and creme de cacao the other night and had to fight the urge since i'm still in limbo. :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

aw DM...you should know tomorrow right? :hugs:


----------



## ToxicFox92

i know my tests are getting here tomorrow..but a part of me just doesnt want to test.
i know it's gonna be a BFN. i'd rather AF just show up and be done with it.
I might not bother :(


----------



## poppy666

PK a lot of peeps have Tia maria in it instead like MC said, i only googled it bc i dont know whats in it i just knock it back and onto the next till im not standing :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

well we can all relate to the feeling ToxicFox :hugs:

i keep staring at my chart over and over again as if it's suddenly going to have a pop up window or something that says :bfp: pffft. :nope:


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: poppy! ......but what's tia maria?? (damn i'm sure i'm embarrassing myself now...:blush:)


----------



## poppy666

LOL PK i just enter my temp then go.......... Pfft lol what the hell roll on next cycle im just gonna shove his bits up there and tell him to stay there for the next fecking month :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> :haha: poppy! ......but what's tia maria?? (damn i'm sure i'm embarrassing myself now...:blush:)

Dunno just drink it PK :haha: Its a liquer ( spelt wrong) lol x


----------



## pk2of8

i am in a surprisingly good mood today though... could that be a symptom???????? 

:rofl::rofl::rofl: please girls i'm desperate!!! :haha::haha::haha: usually i'm a total wretch right before af...get pms very bad. :shrug: i'm looking for ANYthing at this point girls!! :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> LOL PK i just enter my temp then go.......... Pfft lol what the hell roll on next cycle im just gonna shove his bits up there and tell him to stay there for the next fecking month :rofl:

:rofl::haha: pffft... lol but i know!!! i just wish this cycle would end!!!!!!! feels like it's been forever, and then i think that holy crap...i have another MONTH to wait before we know again!!!! urrrrggghhhh... *sigh*


----------



## poppy666

Ok have you got wind?


----------



## pk2of8

phoebe hun...be thinking and praying for you tomorrow sweetie. i hope you're able to relax and get some rest tonight hun. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> LOL PK i just enter my temp then go.......... Pfft lol what the hell roll on next cycle im just gonna shove his bits up there and tell him to stay there for the next fecking month :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::haha: pffft... lol but i know!!! i just wish this cycle would end!!!!!!! feels like it's been forever, and then i think that holy crap...i have another MONTH to wait before we know again!!!! urrrrggghhhh... *sigh*Click to expand...

Yeah but we be more distracted with the festive season so wont be as bad x oh my af be due week before xmas next cycle :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Ok have you got wind?

:rofl::rofl::rofl: have i got WIND??????? PMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!

unfortunately, no :dohh: .......well, wait a minute..... i did have an unusual bout of wind for me this morning while dh was having his morning :coffee: tmi??? :rofl: i'm usually extremely careful about that but there was no stopping it!!! :haha::haha::haha: pmsl dh handled it quite chivalrously (is that even a word??) i might add... :rofl::rofl:


----------



## ToxicFox92

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ok have you got wind?
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: have i got WIND??????? PMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> unfortunately, no :dohh: .......well, wait a minute..... i did have an unusual bout of wind for me this morning while dh was having his morning :coffee: tmi??? :rofl: i'm usually extremely careful about that but there was no stopping it!!! :haha::haha::haha: pmsl dh handled it quite chivalrously (is that even a word??) i might add... :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

LMFAO :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> LOL PK i just enter my temp then go.......... Pfft lol what the hell roll on next cycle im just gonna shove his bits up there and tell him to stay there for the next fecking month :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::haha: pffft... lol but i know!!! i just wish this cycle would end!!!!!!! feels like it's been forever, and then i think that holy crap...i have another MONTH to wait before we know again!!!! urrrrggghhhh... *sigh*Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but we be more distracted with the festive season so wont be as bad x oh my af be due week before xmas next cycle :dohh:Click to expand...

me too poppy. so if nothing this time, it'll make for a great Christmas or a semi-rotten one :nope:


----------



## poppy666

Well in that case im sorry to tell you >>>>>>>>>>>>>> You aint got a fecking chance like me this cycle :rofl:

We outcasts again :cry:


----------



## pk2of8

well if i gotta be an outcast poppy, i'm proud to share the title with you hun! :rofl:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Pk yeah af should be here either tomorrow or Thurs, think I'm just going to wait now, hate seeing the BFN and I'm sending myself crazy this month

I do the same with my chart too:shrug: it's not going to tell me anything, I'm just bloody nuts:haha:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> LOL PK i just enter my temp then go.......... Pfft lol what the hell roll on next cycle im just gonna shove his bits up there and tell him to stay there for the next fecking month :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::haha: pffft... lol but i know!!! i just wish this cycle would end!!!!!!! feels like it's been forever, and then i think that holy crap...i have another MONTH to wait before we know again!!!! urrrrggghhhh... *sigh*Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but we be more distracted with the festive season so wont be as bad x oh my af be due week before xmas next cycle :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> me too poppy. so if nothing this time, it'll make for a great Christmas or a semi-rotten one :nope:Click to expand...


Yeah but we be ready to bonk into the New Year so may get lucky :winkwink:


----------



## ToxicFox92

I'll be glad to join pops and PK next cylce. bring it on!!!


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> well if i gotta be an outcast poppy, i'm proud to share the title with you hun! :rofl:

Awww i take that as a compliment :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: maybe that should be our new title for the new year poppy... Team Ding Dong Bonking into the New Year!!! weeeeeheeeeeeyyyyyyyy :rofl:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

hey Pk and Poppy don't forget me, looks like I'm an outcast this month too:rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> I'll be glad to join pops and PK next cylce. bring it on!!!

Looking at your chart Toxic i be very surprised if your joining us sweetie :hugs:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Pk, thats a great name for the new thread haha! xx


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> :haha: maybe that should be our new title for the new year poppy... Team Ding Dong Bonking into the New Year!!! weeeeeheeeeeeyyyyyyyy :rofl:

LMAO I love that one :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

pk2of8 said:


> well if i gotta be an outcast poppy, i'm proud to share the title with you hun! :rofl:

can i just say you havent got af yet girls, im the only outcast of the bunch so far!!!! xx :rofl::haha:


----------



## pk2of8

don't worry DM... we have the "no Ding Dong left behind" policy in place here! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> hey Pk and Poppy don't forget me, looks like I'm an outcast this month too:rofl::rofl:

Awww DM we wont leave you behind but much rather you come out with a BFP tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> don't worry DM... we have the "no Ding Dong left behind" policy in place here! :rofl::rofl:

At this rate the baby ding dongs be joining up TTC & we'll still be fecking here talking OPKs, Preseed & Charts lmao x


----------



## mothercabbage

ive run outta wineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, oh pooooooooooooooo..lol


----------



## ToxicFox92

i want wine. but unfortunately we only have 60p in the bank for the next week :D


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> well if i gotta be an outcast poppy, i'm proud to share the title with you hun! :rofl:
> 
> can i just say you havent got af yet girls, im the only outcast of the bunch so far!!!! xx :rofl::haha:Click to expand...

Oooooooooooooooooo come here and let me squeeze those cheeks :haha: we wont be far behind MC, im taking it pretty well i must say x


----------



## ToxicFox92

Who's gonna be my piss on a stick buddy tomorow? :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

well luvvies i gotta run. gotta get some dinner done for dh. he always comes home STARVING! :haha: i'll try to nip on later sweeties... :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I'll be pissing on the IC :thumbup: then may do one tomorrow night too x


----------



## poppy666

Enjoy your meal PK and may see you later, thanks for the giggle :hugs:


MC go shop and buy some more lol x

Toxic cant believe you only got 60p till next week, thats harsh x


----------



## mothercabbage

come and squeeze my cheeks then poppy!! :rofl: and i dont know why you are takin it well...your not out yet!!!! divvy:tease:
enjoy dinner pk :wave:
toxic 60p!!!! oh dear...you wont get any wine with that! good luck for testing tomorrow!!
thats me going to hit the hay girls...sooooo tied or tipsy!! :rofl::drunk::rofl:
:hug:n :dust: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

lmao ya pisshead MC :haha: yeah im off soon, sleep well chick n cya tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## ToxicFox92

woahwoahwoah..no ones posted in half an hour. is everyone ok? :haha:


----------



## poppy666

LOL goes quiet now for a bit then the ladies from America come on :happydance:

Where did you get your lovely signature from with piccys? x


----------



## ToxicFox92

xxxjacxxx made it for me :D


----------



## poppy666

Oh i want one :cry: Do you think she would? lol im a cheeky biatch but gotta be :haha:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Yes!
Just go here https://www.babyandbump.com/blinkies-banners-graphics/ and start a new thread with what you want. there's load sof girls that do gorgeous ones :D


----------



## poppy666

Ok thanks your a star, but will sort what pic's i want ready for tomorrow xxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

:D can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## poppy666

I asked for a xmas one for korben's 1st xmas :happydance: also seen someone who does calendars so asked how much x


----------



## ToxicFox92

I don't want to sleep. I'm too nervous about tomorrow. I bet the postie doesnt come..agian :(


----------



## poppy666

Im sure he will sweetie fx for ya anyways :kiss: im just sorting this calendar out then im off to bed before lo wakes again x


----------



## pk2of8

just a quick check in sweeties... having serious af cramps now. fully expect to be out tomorrow. :cry: :hug: and g'night luvs...talk to you tomorrow...


----------



## poppy666

:hug: PK im off to bed now, but im right there with you :hugs: not there there but you know what i mean :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

Welcome Allie :hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave:
@poppy......looking forward to that siggy! connor was a total nightmare lastnight, how was korben?:hugs:
@PK.......hows them cramps today? gone i hope xx:hug:
@toxic....did you test? FX for ya xx
Morning to all other ding dongers, CD5 for me today had a bit of spotting lastnight and gone back to light AF,:dohh: dont know what thats all about AF usually cleared off by CD5.:growlmad:got loads of washing to catch up with today:laundry: but you just know its going to rain all day so it will mean the dryer on all day!:dohh: 
anyway im going to make a :coffee: and get the washer going...CBA..im so lazy :rofl::haha:


----------



## poppy666

Morning everyone :flower:

MC aww another bad night bet your knackered, is connor a bit better now? korben woke just after 5ish so i got a decent 4hrs sleep before disturbing me better than nothing lol.

Got to give the member some piccys later for siggy but im not awake properly yet.

Hope everyone's good today. Pheobe thinking of you & hope you settled down last night n ate something, cant wait to see scan pic :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Morning everyone :flower:
> 
> MC aww another bad night bet your knackered, is connor a bit better now? korben woke just after 5ish so i got a decent 4hrs sleep before disturbing me better than nothing lol.
> 
> Got to give the member some piccys later for siggy but im not awake properly yet.
> 
> Hope everyone's good today. Pheobe thinking of you & hope you settled down last night n ate something, cant wait to see scan pic :hugs:

morning poppy!:wave: yeah connor is better now, but just wont sleep, he's had to be in our bed the last 2 nights as ive had my niece stay over. kinda got conned into that one! so im totally zombie like today, poor OH has gone to work looking very tired and pissed off, the girls only set an alarm to wake them at 430am!!! when asked why? they said it was so they could watch a dvd b4 school..WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
phoebe's scan this afternoon! how did i for get that!!! :dohh: if you get to read this b4 you go phoebe, :hugs: and try to keep PMA, that little ding donger will be fine and so will you!!! cant wait to see the pics either!!:happydance:
do we have testers today? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

i loooooooooooove my avatar!!!
and my new homepage!!! thanx babydream!!! xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs,

Looking forward to seeing your siggie Pops!

Morning MC. The af after my 'sort of' BFP was like that on and off for about 7 days :( hope it clears up for you soon x

Phoebe, thinking, praying, and sending out calm positive vibes for you this morning. The waiting will soon be over honey :hugs: x


----------



## ToxicFox92

Morning all.

Pops, MC and Tink, hope you girls are well today. :)
Postie should be here with my tests in the enxt few hours.
Nervous.
My temp went back up today. Maybe it was a glitch with the dip. Who knows :shrug:
No sign of AF at all, lots of watery CM though :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

morning ding dongs!

Phew that took a while, reading through all the posts I missed. This getting a night job malarky is messing with my BnB addiction:haha:

Is anyone testing today? Toxic? Poppy did you?

I'm so fecking tired its unbelievable. What bad combination early pregnancy and a night job:dohh: I couldnt sleep all day yesterday so was very over tired by the time I went to work again, got in at 4.15 went to bed and up at 7.30. going to try to sleep a couple of hours this afternoon but luckily I'm off tonight:happydance:

MC saw you had a few drinks last night mmmmmm lovely jubly:haha:

Poppy your chart is looking good:thumbup:

PK your chart looks good I hope AF didnt give you a nasty surprise

Phoebe good luck at your scan today hun will be thinking of you!:hugs:

I saw you were all talking about feeling pregnant. This time I wouldnt say I felt pregnant but I was more optimistic this cycle, probably because I felt BG'ing was better timed and used conceive plus. Those cramps i got around implantation made me feel positive also. If I didnt get them I probably wouldnt have felt like there was a chance really:shrug:
Last night around dinner time my lowerback was hurting so much I actually got really worried. i took 2 paracetamol and that seemed to do the trick.

all the other ding dongs :hi:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Morning Coral!! Sorry to hear about your backache, i've been getting that a lot since ovulation. I'm feeling very optimistic today, because my temps went back up and still no AF, but knowing i'm probably testing today is making me shaky, because i know if i get a BFN that's me out, cause i'm 15dpo! My cramps have gone, but my boobs are agony :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy, pk, toxic.. cant wait to see more BFPs!!

its 445am and im awake. ew.


----------



## mothercabbage

morning coral:wave: i was wondering how the job was going...my OH just had his shifts changed to nights...we got no chance of making babies now!!! ill have to jump him in the middle of the day when connor is asleep and chloe is at school..its more money, quite a bit more actually
@tink....did your AF usually last a few days b4 your "sort of"bfp? mine usually is gone by CD5 but is still here, its getting lighter again.i just want it to go!:growlmad:
xx


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> poppy, pk, toxic.. cant wait to see more BFPs!!
> 
> its 445am and im awake. ew.

morning sweetie!!!:wave: why on earth are you up at this time? you ok? xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Toxic and Coral :wave:

Toxic, chart looking fab, hopefully them tests will be here soon. FX for you honey x

Coral, was wondering how you got on last night, you must be shattered!!!!!! :hugs: x


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> morning coral:wave: i was wondering how the job was going...my OH just had his shifts changed to nights...we got no chance of making babies now!!! ill have to jump him in the middle of the day when connor is asleep and chloe is at school..its more money, quite a bit more actually
> @tink....did your AF usually last a few days b4 your "sort of"bfp? mine usually is gone by CD5 but is still here, its getting lighter again.i just want it to go!:growlmad:
> xx


MC, for a while husband and I were on opposite schedules, and we would hardly see eachother. We used to call it "hallway sex" because we'd say hi and give a quick kiss when we passed eachother on the way in or out. Looks like you'll be picking up some hallway sex:winkwink:


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> poppy, pk, toxic.. cant wait to see more BFPs!!
> 
> its 445am and im awake. ew.
> 
> morning sweetie!!!:wave: why on earth are you up at this time? you ok? xxxxClick to expand...

Oh yes I'm fine :hugs:
My sleeping always goes in these silly phases. I naturally dont get tired until the wee hours of the am, but with school and stuff it kinda goes in phases. My temping is probably not right, but it seems to be looking pretty normal somehow. Using opks every evening so hopefully I'll catch O!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, yeah my af is usually 4-5 days at the most, it was 7 after that. Hopefully it will hurry up and piss off lol

Hopes :wave:

Coral, My cramps and back pain only disappeared last week, try not to worry babe x


----------



## poppy666

Coral those shifts must be a killer especially in early pregnancy, hope that backache eased up sweetie :hugs: yeah i tested this morning BFN of course :dohh: just want sunday to hurry up now.

MC DVD watching at 4.30? the nutters 'take after their mum the' lol :haha:

Tink morning my lovely how you feeling?

Hopes your mad get back to bed i would given the opportunity :hugs:

Toxic your chart looks well good for 15dpo fx those tests come i wanna see that BFP :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> morning coral:wave: i was wondering how the job was going...my OH just had his shifts changed to nights...we got no chance of making babies now!!! ill have to jump him in the middle of the day when connor is asleep and chloe is at school..its more money, quite a bit more actually
> @tink....did your AF usually last a few days b4 your "sort of"bfp? mine usually is gone by CD5 but is still here, its getting lighter again.i just want it to go!:growlmad:
> xx
> 
> 
> MC, for a while husband and I were on opposite schedules, and we would hardly see eachother. We used to call it "hallway sex" because we'd say hi and give a quick kiss when we passed eachother on the way in or out. Looks like you'll be picking up some hallway sex:winkwink:Click to expand...

i dont like the sound of him working nights, going to bed alone, waking up alone, seeing to the kids and pets myself! :growlmad: all for a few extra quid!...he'll be on permanant 10pm-6am...crap! ah well hallway sex here we come...:rofl:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Thanks pops! My mums taking me out for a nice lunch today, if i get my BFP i dont think i'd be able to hold it in without telling her till christmas!! She's my best friend. :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> MC, yeah my af is usually 4-5 days at the most, it was 7 after that. Hopefully it will hurry up and piss off lol
> 
> Hopes :wave:
> 
> Coral, My cramps and back pain only disappeared last week, try not to worry babe x

Hi MC, hopes, Tink :hi:

Thanks Tink you have reassured me a bit. I cant for the life of me remember getting cramps with my other children?:shrug: I havent had any spotting though so thats good. Yes I'm shattered but know I wont be able to fall asleep! aarrgghhhh. When is your midwife appointment do you know yet? And first scan? I havent heard from MW yet but only emailed monday so still early.


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> Thanks pops! My mums taking me out for a nice lunch today, if i get my BFP i dont think i'd be able to hold it in without telling her till christmas!! She's my best friend. :haha:

Awww thats lovely... treasure your mum, i miss mine & wish she met korben :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

thanks pops, try not to worry about bfn stll early remember:hugs:

MC, what a painthat hubby working nights, like you said need to wake him up during the day for a quickie:sex::haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> morning coral:wave: i was wondering how the job was going...my OH just had his shifts changed to nights...we got no chance of making babies now!!! ill have to jump him in the middle of the day when connor is asleep and chloe is at school..its more money, quite a bit more actually
> @tink....did your AF usually last a few days b4 your "sort of"bfp? mine usually is gone by CD5 but is still here, its getting lighter again.i just want it to go!:growlmad:
> xx
> 
> 
> MC, for a while husband and I were on opposite schedules, and we would hardly see eachother. We used to call it "hallway sex" because we'd say hi and give a quick kiss when we passed eachother on the way in or out. Looks like you'll be picking up some hallway sex:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont like the sound of him working nights, going to bed alone, waking up alone, seeing to the kids and pets myself! :growlmad: all for a few extra quid!...he'll be on permanant 10pm-6am...crap! ah well hallway sex here we come...:rofl:Click to expand...

Stair sex is the best :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

@toxic..i looked at your chart....dont get what it says but i looked anyway!!:rofl::haha:good luck in catching the egg and i hope you O soon!!!
@poppy....chloe is mental!!! so is her cousin so imagine them both together...they are both hormonal little cow's just now too, they bopth starting puberty, lauren has actually started her periods...at 11yrs old!!!! sorry for the bfn, still only 10dpo though.FX for ya x
@tink...maybe thats why my af hasnt pissed off yet then....thanx for the support! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Toxic, will have to add you to my siggie honey, sorry just realised I haven't done it yet. If my mum was alive, I would have told her early. I have told a few close friends, but thats it. I figured if anything went wrong i would need their support anyway, and we will tell others after the 12 week scan.

@Pops, I feel rough today. Cause I'm used to feeling unwell on a day to day basis I guess I don't know if its preggers related or not?! I have to admit, I'm having a wobbly day. Felt so sick when I was preggers before, but this time its not too bad, just a hint of nausea. Guess its early days, but wish i had an early scan cause It just doesn't seem real :( x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy.....you perv!!!:rofl: i like the sound of that though!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> @Toxic, will have to add you to my siggie honey, sorry just realised I haven't done it yet. If my mum was alive, I would have told her early. I have told a few close friends, but thats it. I figured if anything went wrong i would need their support anyway, and we will tell others after the 12 week scan.
> 
> @Pops, I feel rough today. Cause I'm used to feeling unwell on a day to day basis I guess I don't know if its preggers related or not?! I have to admit, I'm having a wobbly day. Felt so sick when I was preggers before, but this time its not too bad, just a hint of nausea. Guess its early days, but wish i had an early scan cause It just doesn't seem real :( x

:hug: thats unlike our tink to have a wobbly day!! when will you get your 1st scan? cant wait to see them pics! :hugs::friends::kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Coral you might get a Sunday eve phone call too, its probably the same midwife as me, what docs are you with? No appointments yet, keep grabbing the post and nothing arrives lol x


----------



## Hopes314

stair sex:rofl:
have not experienced that, but if somebody on here got a BFP off it, id prob be trying it!

Husband and I are trying NOT to bd as much this month. We bd last night and afterward I said "ok look, this is 4 days in a row, we need to like.. contain ourselves." trying to go for every OTHER day this month.. minus days around O!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I know, wobbly isn't my style........might be the hormones lol

No scan till 12 weeks :( well thats what i'm assuming on what the midwife said on the phone. Haven't actually got an appointment yet! X


----------



## Hopes314

Tink cant wait to see scan pictures and eventually bump pictures!! How exciting!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy.....you perv!!!:rofl: i like the sound of that though!:haha:

Its good for positioning if one's taller than the other :rofl: Arghhh its too early for this will continue this evening lol x

Tink i feel for you, dont think it does feel real till 12wk scan & all you do till then is worry everythings ok :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> @toxic..i looked at your chart....dont get what it says but i looked anyway!!:rofl::haha:good luck in catching the egg and i hope you O soon!!!
> @poppy....chloe is mental!!! so is her cousin so imagine them both together...they are both hormonal little cow's just now too, they bopth starting puberty, lauren has actually started her periods...at 11yrs old!!!! sorry for the bfn, still only 10dpo though.FX for ya x
> @tink...maybe thats why my af hasnt pissed off yet then....thanx for the support! :hugs:

Did you mean hopes not Toxic?:shrug:

I started my period at 11 I'm dreading when Chloe starts!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww pops, before my dad died, he said he thought my Nan picked out my first baby in heaven for us which I thought was such a lovely way of looking at it. And when he died I found comfort in the thought that he had picked out my second. This time it my Mums choice :) 

Korben's so cute! bet your mum picked him x


----------



## Hopes314

coral11680 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @toxic..i looked at your chart....dont get what it says but i looked anyway!!:rofl::haha:good luck in catching the egg and i hope you O soon!!!
> @poppy....chloe is mental!!! so is her cousin so imagine them both together...they are both hormonal little cow's just now too, they bopth starting puberty, lauren has actually started her periods...at 11yrs old!!!! sorry for the bfn, still only 10dpo though.FX for ya x
> @tink...maybe thats why my af hasnt pissed off yet then....thanx for the support! :hugs:
> 
> Did you mean hopes not Toxic?:shrug:
> 
> I started my period at 11 I'm dreading when Chloe starts!Click to expand...

^was thinking she meant me too:shrug:

11 years old!? I started mine when I was 15. Thought there was something wrong with me when I was 13 and all my friends had theirs. Ugh hated that awkward stage. I remember it so well lol.


----------



## coral11680

Oh that is so sweet Tink. I'm fortunate enough to still have my Mum and Dad,
My doctor is Dr. Yasin on Darenth lane, you? Did you tell your GP your pregnant, i havent.:shrug:
Dont worry Tink I'm sure everything is fine and the beanie it cooking! I seee its a sweetpea now going by your ticker!


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> stair sex:rofl:
> have not experienced that, but if somebody on here got a BFP off it, id prob be trying it!
> 
> Husband and I are trying NOT to bd as much this month. We bd last night and afterward I said "ok look, this is 4 days in a row, we need to like.. contain ourselves." trying to go for every OTHER day this month.. minus days around O!

No everyday is not good, you need fresh :spermy: so they say leave it a day or two to build back up :thumbup:


----------



## ToxicFox92

coral11680 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @toxic..i looked at your chart....dont get what it says but i looked anyway!!:rofl::haha:good luck in catching the egg and i hope you O soon!!!
> @poppy....chloe is mental!!! so is her cousin so imagine them both together...they are both hormonal little cow's just now too, they bopth starting puberty, lauren has actually started her periods...at 11yrs old!!!! sorry for the bfn, still only 10dpo though.FX for ya x
> @tink...maybe thats why my af hasnt pissed off yet then....thanx for the support! :hugs:
> 
> Did you mean hopes not Toxic?:shrug:
> 
> I started my period at 11 I'm dreading when Chloe starts!Click to expand...

Yeha i think she meant hopes. I've already Od hahaha!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol yes first bump piccy comming up today, turned 6 weeks this morning :) x


----------



## coral11680

wheres the piccy?


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol yes first bump piccy comming up today, turned 6 weeks this morning :) x

Ah I cant wait!

And I SOO hope I get my BFP soon. Feels like it will never come! Cycle #4 ugh. This will be my last chance before Christmas. Seeing all the BFPs on here gives me hope though.


----------



## poppy666

God 11yrs MC i didnt start mine till 18 same as my mum :haha: 11yrs is so young isnt it x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awwww pops, before my dad died, he said he thought my Nan picked out my first baby in heaven for us which I thought was such a lovely way of looking at it. And when he died I found comfort in the thought that he had picked out my second. This time it my Mums choice :)
> 
> Korben's so cute! bet your mum picked him x

Awwww choked up now :cry: :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Hopes314 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> lol yes first bump piccy comming up today, turned 6 weeks this morning :) x
> 
> Ah I cant wait!
> 
> And I SOO hope I get my BFP soon. Feels like it will never come! Cycle #4 ugh. This will be my last chance before Christmas. Seeing all the BFPs on here gives me hope though.Click to expand...

cycle #4 was my lucky cycle so might be for you too!:hugs:

Tink what cycle were you on?


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> God 11yrs MC i didnt start mine till 18 same as my mum :haha: 11yrs is so young isnt it x

really 18?????


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, I did tell my G.P (Dr Khraishi, Aveley Medical Centre) but he said i didn't need to, just needed to self refur to maternity services. Is your G.P the one connected to our surgery? Bluebells i think its called? x


----------



## poppy666

I know i wa a late starter, my mum was the same but supposably in those days the doctor gave you something to bring you on?? what my mum said. Didnt even have any bbs lol flat as a pancake, but made up for it now :blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I was on cycle 7# 

lol Give me a chance, i haven't peeled myself up of the sofa yet, in my PJ's still lol x


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Coral, I did tell my G.P (Dr Khraishi, Aveley Medical Centre) but he said i didn't need to, just needed to self refur to maternity services. Is your G.P the one connected to our surgery? Bluebells i think its called? x

no mine is on Darenth lane opposite police station.


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> I know i wa a late starter, my mum was the same but supposably in those days the doctor gave you something to bring you on?? what my mum said. Didnt even have any bbs lol flat as a pancake, but made up for it now :blush:

I'm still as flat as pancakes!:haha: :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

Seems like you guys have such different processes for telling your doctors, getting referrals, etc than we have here! I think I will have a whole mess of calls, appointments, referrals, etc to deal with once I get my BFP. Insurance companies make everything so complicated!


----------



## phoebe

morning ladies xxx:hi::hi:
thanks for all ur support and kind words. they have made me feel better believe me:hugs: just wittling away the time now. i am sorry for my melt down last nite:blush: feeling very stupid. i hope u all are all alright today. hugs xxxx:friends:xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

coral11680 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I know i wa a late starter, my mum was the same but supposably in those days the doctor gave you something to bring you on?? what my mum said. Didnt even have any bbs lol flat as a pancake, but made up for it now :blush:
> 
> I'm still as flat as pancakes!:haha: :rofl:Click to expand...

Pancakes here too:shrug:


----------



## coral11680

Tink are you taking any vitamins? can you get them prescribed for free when pregnant?


----------



## coral11680

Hopes314 said:


> Seems like you guys have such different processes for telling your doctors, getting referrals, etc than we have here! I think I will have a whole mess of calls, appointments, referrals, etc to deal with once I get my BFP. Insurance companies make everything so complicated!

Hopes both my chidren were born in America so I know how to do all of that, this is my first English baby:haha: so its all new to me!


----------



## phoebe

tink, i see ur post on july bumps. i am really sorry ur so fed up hun. i must have been so blinkered not to see how cruddy ur feeling. why dont u get a private scan done?? or considering ur health complications cant u insist on having one done thru nhs?? big hugs to u lovely xxx:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

coral11680 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> Seems like you guys have such different processes for telling your doctors, getting referrals, etc than we have here! I think I will have a whole mess of calls, appointments, referrals, etc to deal with once I get my BFP. Insurance companies make everything so complicated!
> 
> Hopes both my chidren were born in America so I know how to do all of that, this is my first English baby:haha: so its all new to me!Click to expand...

Are you finding the process easier with your English baby? lol
What kind of insurance were you dealing with in the states? I know mine is miserable with requiring referrals for EVERYTHING!


----------



## coral11680

Hopes314 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> Seems like you guys have such different processes for telling your doctors, getting referrals, etc than we have here! I think I will have a whole mess of calls, appointments, referrals, etc to deal with once I get my BFP. Insurance companies make everything so complicated!
> 
> Hopes both my chidren were born in America so I know how to do all of that, this is my first English baby:haha: so its all new to me!Click to expand...
> 
> Are you finding the process easier with your English baby? lol
> What kind of insurance were you dealing with in the states? I know mine is miserable with requiring referrals for EVERYTHING!Click to expand...

I had a few different insurance companies over the years I'm trying to remember, it was through DH job with verizon and luckily was a very good plan and paid 100% of my pregnancies and birth. I know I had Aetna for one pregnancy but cant remember which, sorry I'm overtired and have preggo brain:haha:


----------



## Hopes314

We pay privately for Highmark, but we are considering switching to my husband's Highmark HMO through his work because they cover more or something. Insurance is a painnnnn.


----------



## ToxicFox92

Sorry, off topic. I'm getting my hair dyed soon, i dunno what colour to go. Redhead, Blonde or brown. :(


----------



## Hopes314

Red is so fun!


----------



## poppy666

I say red too... right im off for a bit need to sort the washing out :haha: Toxic be on to hopefully see your tst sweetie xx

Cya all later x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OK wobble over, bump is defo getting bigger and I feel REALLY sick now lol
Here's my 6 week bump pic......lol

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/Bump%20Pictures/6weekbump.jpg


----------



## phoebe

woohoo tink xxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @toxic..i looked at your chart....dont get what it says but i looked anyway!!:rofl::haha:good luck in catching the egg and i hope you O soon!!!
> @poppy....chloe is mental!!! so is her cousin so imagine them both together...they are both hormonal little cow's just now too, they bopth starting puberty, lauren has actually started her periods...at 11yrs old!!!! sorry for the bfn, still only 10dpo though.FX for ya x
> @tink...maybe thats why my af hasnt pissed off yet then....thanx for the support! :hugs:
> 
> Did you mean hopes not Toxic?:shrug:
> 
> I started my period at 11 I'm dreading when Chloe starts!Click to expand...

yea i did :dohh::dohh: still tired! :haha: well spotted coral! :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awwww pops, before my dad died, he said he thought my Nan picked out my first baby in heaven for us which I thought was such a lovely way of looking at it. And when he died I found comfort in the thought that he had picked out my second. This time it my Mums choice :)
> 
> Korben's so cute! bet your mum picked him x

:hugs::kiss:thats just soooo sweet tink:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## ToxicFox92

No tests today :growlmad:
Lovely pic tink :Dxx


----------



## mothercabbage

@tink...bumps getting there and glad the sickness has hit, it did with me at 6weeks with both LO's...hope it passes soon, but its a good sign!!!:happydance:
@toxic.....still no tests? where did you order them from?as for your hair, im with the others...red!!! ive been red, brown and blonde but my favo was darkest brown with peekaboo red! loved that..:happydance:
@poppy...ive just got my 2nd load in the washer:laundry: its shitty shit shit, aint it!!!


----------



## phoebe

right see all u ladies soon. best start getting ready. have a good day xxxx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

best of luck babe, not that you'll need it, dont forget to ask for a pic!!! xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

tink! loving the bump!


----------



## Hopes314

Toxic how long does your luteal phase usually last? At this rate, you will find out if you are preg (af/no af) long before your tests arrive!


----------



## poppy666

Tink mine looks like that now n im not even frigging pregnant :haha:

Toxic tell your mum n get her to buy you a test the suspense is killing me or go home bargains and pinch one :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> Toxic how long does your luteal phase usually last? At this rate, you will find out if you are preg (af/no af) long before your tests arrive!

Hopes think she was due yesterday, if she lived near me id be over like a shot with the sticks lol x


----------



## Hopes314

seriously, I probably could have mailed her one of my own tests from Pennsylvania and it would have been there by now!


----------



## mothercabbage

i was thinking the same!!! im sooooo excited for her!! x


----------



## poppy666

Dont get tooo excited everyone but just done another test on IC and ive got a VERY faint line... dont know if its a evap or what but came up within the 5 minutes, plus my water is very concentrated and this is my 3rd wee since 8am and ive had 2 brews, so will have to wait till morning x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

hi girlies, was feeling a bit down this morning! so went shopping and just had a total bargain in Next clearence, Lipsy dress priced at £24 got to til and discovered it was £6. I'm in such a good mood now:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy...pics!!!!!
dm.......bargain! xx


----------



## Hopes314

POPPY.. how could we not get excited!? PICS PICS!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Sorting it now, its pink in colour but with what happened to you MC im not looking into it, give me a sec x


----------



## poppy666

Photobucket down for maintaince, what can i do? need to email them to someone x


----------



## mothercabbage

whens af due? roughly? and surely lightning wont strike twince on the same thread in the same month!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Photobucket down for maintaince, what can i do? need to email them to someone x

me!!!!! [email protected]


----------



## poppy666

Due sunday i think cos i ov'd later on the Soy :shrug: 10dpo today i think it says below, sending now x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok got them...just looked at first one and i sooooo fecking see it...i think that soy worked poppy!!!! holy shit!!! i think you got it... gimmie 5 and ill post them on ere for you xxx


----------



## poppy666

Those 4 pics are of same stick i just piddled on, but my camera is shit so took a few lol. Thanks MC bloody photobucket going down pfft x


----------



## mothercabbage

*THESE ARE POPPY'S PICTURES!!!!!*
POPPY I THINK YOU GOT IT!!! :happydance::thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







poppy1.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 19









poppy2.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 18









poppy3.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 15









poppy4.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## LEW32

OMFG Poppy! I think you deffo got it! I for sure see the line in the first one and it DEFFO looks PINK!

OMG OMG OMG.....can't wait for you to do another one in the morning.

Forget that- do you have a FRER- its FRER time I think!!

YAY!

Oh, and :hi: everyone else!


----------



## poppy666

MC Im really going to be skeptical sweetie you went through this shite and look what happened.. I took one at 8am and was nothing on it, then i do that one with really dark water and that line appeared in about 2-3 mins :shrug:

Dunno what the One Step tests are like off internet so will try again tomoz :hugs: thanks for that.......... Oh and if i am are you going to try the Soy next cycle? :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

OK DEF A LINE! this thread is just getting crazy!!!:happydance:


----------



## babydream

Poppy, bloody hell, well done girl!!!!!! I rushed from fb to see this, yeeeeeeey!!! Do a frer hun, have you got one????


----------



## Hopes314

Frer! Frer!!


----------



## poppy666

I got one superdrug one left from last cycle, but 1 im only 10dpo and 2 ive not long been for a wee :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> MC Im really going to be skeptical sweetie you went through this shite and look what happened.. I took one at 8am and was nothing on it, then i do that one with really dark water and that line appeared in about 2-3 mins :shrug:
> 
> Dunno what the One Step tests are like off internet so will try again tomoz :hugs: thanks for that.......... Oh and if i am are you going to try the Soy next cycle? :haha:

poppy i totally get what your saying, my line never really got darker so id test everyday now until af due date... chemicals dont happen to everyone, but yea ill be on the soy next cycle if i dont get preggo this cycle...feck me! i wanna party but ill wait until you say party time....also ive heard some women get a better line smu than with fmu...hope this is it...save your frer if you have one until the weekend if possible! x


----------



## Hopes314

If I were you I would be peeing on EVERYTHING right now, thats for sure a pink line.


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy im afraid to say it, but i dont think youll be in the next round with me sweetie!!! xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooooooh! I go offline for an hour and everything happens lol Hubby was rewiring the comp and stuff.

Pops, if photobucket wasn't down I could show you my ic's on one steps.....identical :) x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> MC Im really going to be skeptical sweetie you went through this shite and look what happened.. I took one at 8am and was nothing on it, then i do that one with really dark water and that line appeared in about 2-3 mins :shrug:
> 
> Dunno what the One Step tests are like off internet so will try again tomoz :hugs: thanks for that.......... Oh and if i am are you going to try the Soy next cycle? :haha:
> 
> poppy i totally get what your saying, my line never really got darker so id test everyday now until af due date... chemicals dont happen to everyone, but yea ill be on the soy next cycle if i dont get preggo this cycle...feck me! i wanna party but ill wait until you say party time....also ive heard some women get a better line smu than with fmu...hope this is it...save your frer if you have one until the weekend if possible! xClick to expand...


I thought everyone got better result from their FMU but like you say im probz the awkward one n get from SMU :shrug:

Anyways will test like you say everyday now :thumbup: If it works it will have to be the Soy for deffo i didnt dtd much this month & i marked we did other friday, but OH said we didnt cos we was tired so need to correct that on chart :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Tink think i messed my chart i tried taking the PM out of other fridays now its got dotted red lines, so i put the PM back in and it wont go back to solid line :dohh:


----------



## babydream

Oh pops, i get what you mean too hun. Last year i had a faint line one evening on IC and then 'pregnant 1-2weeks' on a cb digi the next morning. That still wasn't enough, two days later i lost it. I knew it was a chemical but my cycles were so long they dated me 7w2d. Keep testing hun, it looks really good, fx the line will get darker soon. Love ya xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I'll go have a look pops.https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_0787-1.jpg

Heres my One Step from 11DPO


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pops if you want me to have a go, I've lost your log in details, had to clear out my inbox x


----------



## poppy666

Yours looks better Tink :haha:

Babydream thats why im just going to hold off and keep testing, we all seen what it can do these dodgy faint lines so will see :hugs:

EDITED Right i need to pop to morrisons my son just arrived, wont be long xx


----------



## eesoja81

OMG POPPY!!!!!!!! Saw MC's post on fb, too-had to come check it out b4 work!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy ive studied that test and thats deffo a pink line, bet its darker tmoz, and by the weekend(af due date) it will be a cracking dark line....this is it for you i can feel it! xxx


----------



## eesoja81

So sorry, I've got to go-can't wait to see tomorrows!!!!! TONS of love and:dust:


----------



## babydream

Toxic, you're not on fb yet, send me your name and i'll add you to our secret group. 

Everyone else who's not there yet and wants to be, please, do the same!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, Pm'd ya with what you need to do to change the dotted back to bold x

Phoebe, know you have gone now, but am thinking of you honey :hugs: x

Gotta go do a little tidying up, be back soon x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

omg Poppy, really pleased luvie


----------



## pk2of8

dang i missed all the excitement and everybody's off now :dohh: poppy, hun, i see a line too!!! :happydance: i think you've got it sweetie! :hugs:

good morning luvs :hi:

well cramps have eased up. they were so bad last night i had to go to bed early and then i couldn't sleep, kept waking up in pain. i usually get bad cramps, but last night were especially bad--felt like early mc pains. thought for sure i'd soak the bed like you did mc. :wacko: also when they're bad like that usually means i start af within a couple of hours. still nothing. temp still mostly up this am, so i caved and did a test. :bfn: not even a hint of a 2nd line. couldn't even pretend it's there. :cry: i'm just screwed this cycle. no pma. no hope. if ff is right, i'll start af tomorrow. i think i'll start today. so that's where i'm at today girls. sorry to be the downer. i just don't know what to think and i'm sick of being in limbo and so deflated with the bfn. was hoping for at least the tiniest faintest of lines, but nothing. :nope::cry:


----------



## coral11680

Omg poppy:happydance::happydance: I see it, test tomorrow and I bet its darker. That's what mine looked on one step tests at 11dpo!

I've had a nap on the couch, was lovely until my heavy boxer crept onto my legs andi wake up with them numb! Arggh bloody dog:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

pk :hugs: the cramps may have been implantation! im sure coral said hers were quite bad though, so your not out yet!!,sorry for the bfn.:hug: but just think...if af does get ya youve always got meeeeeee...to go onto the next round with :dohh:
xx


----------



## coral11680

:hugs: sorry for the :bfn: PK but you are def not out just yet hun:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Tink love the cute babybump:happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: thank you coral and MC...

MC if it wasn't for you girls i don't think i could keep hanging on month after month. :kiss: i don't know how these other women do it when it takes them so long. here i'm falling apart at 7 cycles. i haven't been dealing well much with anything tho since that debacle at work on fri. like poppy said, things come in 3's: fri @ work was just plain hell, then monday got the bad news again about work, and i'm sure my 3rd is the bfn. so there ya have it.


----------



## mothercabbage

noooooooo pk the 3rd will be you stubbing your toe on the sofa!!! im sure our turn will come soon. i dont even know why i wrote/said that..i fecking hate that!!!
and if af comes then me and you will have a cyber piss up and we'll get :drunk: together, then next cycle we will get a :bfp:.....xxx:hugs::friends:


----------



## pk2of8

awww :hugs::kiss: thanks again MC. that's exactly what i'm gonna need hun after all this!! lol :drink::friends:


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> noooooooo pk the 3rd will be you stubbing your toe on the sofa!!! im sure our turn will come soon. i dont even know why i wrote/said that..i fecking hate that!!!
> and if af comes then me and you will have a cyber piss up and we'll get :drunk: together, then next cycle we will get a :bfp:.....xxx:hugs::friends:

Can i join too??


----------



## Damita

I AM OVULATING!!! :dance: persona is showing an egg symbol and opk is positive, I am so excited, CD20 and ovulating, yay soy worked!!


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream where are you in your cycle?...if you get af you are most welcome to the cyber piss up!!! :drunk: :haha:
damita!!! O<----- wohooooooooooooooooooooooooo...get to it:sex:


----------



## coral11680

Damita said:


> I AM OVULATING!!! :dance: persona is showing an egg symbol and opk is positive, I am so excited, CD20 and ovulating, yay soy worked!!

:happydance: cool Damita where is OH you need him now! :haha: xx


----------



## Damita

:haha: he's at work, omg Coral I didn't see your test those lines are amazing, congrats again hunny


----------



## Damita

Poppy I think I can see something that is pink first picture :dance: so excited


----------



## babydream

Go damita goooooooo!!!! I know you feeling sick today but goooo and b'd, you have to!!!! 

Tink, lovely bump!!!

Pk, sorry for the bfn hun, don't give up. 

Phoebe, thinking of you hun, can't wait to hear your news.

I think i ov around cd 17-18 maybe even a couple of days later. I'm on cd24, not so hopeful as we only b'd twice this month cd17 and 20. Not good enough.


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> dang i missed all the excitement and everybody's off now :dohh: poppy, hun, i see a line too!!! :happydance: i think you've got it sweetie! :hugs:
> 
> good morning luvs :hi:
> 
> well cramps have eased up. they were so bad last night i had to go to bed early and then i couldn't sleep, kept waking up in pain. i usually get bad cramps, but last night were especially bad--felt like early mc pains. thought for sure i'd soak the bed like you did mc. :wacko: also when they're bad like that usually means i start af within a couple of hours. still nothing. temp still mostly up this am, so i caved and did a test. :bfn: not even a hint of a 2nd line. couldn't even pretend it's there. :cry: i'm just screwed this cycle. no pma. no hope. if ff is right, i'll start af tomorrow. i think i'll start today. so that's where i'm at today girls. sorry to be the downer. i just don't know what to think and i'm sick of being in limbo and so deflated with the bfn. was hoping for at least the tiniest faintest of lines, but nothing. :nope::cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita!!!!Yay!!!!:happydance: now get that :spermy: :)

PK, sorry your feeling low again, know theres not much I can say but I'm sending :hugs: and hoping you will know soon whats happening this cycle x


----------



## coral11680

Damita thanks hunny:hugs:
I just peeked at your chart and saw you bd'ed yesterday? thats good but try to BD asap also!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Pops, Pm'd ya with what you need to do to change the dotted back to bold x
> 
> Phoebe, know you have gone now, but am thinking of you honey :hugs: x
> 
> Gotta go do a little tidying up, be back soon x

Thanks Tink im not messing with my chart again :haha:

Damita get to it sweetie :sex::sex:

Well been morrisons for a few bits and the weather is shite out there, so stopping in now its too cold x


----------



## Damita

coral11680 said:


> Damita thanks hunny:hugs:
> I just peeked at your chart and saw you bd'ed yesterday? thats good but try to BD asap also!:happydance:

Yeah we are going to :sex: every night including tonight until my persona goes green :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

poppy did you buy any frer:haha: or any other tests?


----------



## Hopes314

whoo go damita go!


----------



## poppy666

Sorry coral got dragged away lol, no just got a superdrug one but save it for weekend :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

when is af due? cant u test friday?:happydance::happydance: go on


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: thank you damita, tink, coral, and babydream. just trying to hang in there...

damita :happydance: yay for Ov!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Sorry PK just had to read back i keep getting distracted with my two eldest son's and that flipping COD game :growlmad: Is af due today? FX and everything else that she stays the hell away :hug:

Edited Its today, but if your temps still up thats good isnt it?


----------



## poppy666

Damita i read earlier about a women who didnt even ov and had very long cycles, her first month on the soy she ov'd n got her BFP same month :happydance:


----------



## ToxicFox92

My mum had to drag me out of the baby section in toys r us. i wanted to buy everything!! :haha:


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Damita i read earlier about a women who didnt even ov and had very long cycles, her first month on the soy she ov'd n got her BFP same month :happydance:

Wow, I hope it's the same :) I'm amazed by soy to be honest


----------



## poppy666

She just posted in the Soy thread today she 24wks preggo :happydance:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:

@Tink love the bump...mines bigger...:rofl::rofl:

@Poppy...looking good there sweetie:flower:

@PK...:hugs: to my girl

@Phoebe...Everything is going to be all right and love to see pics:hugs:

@Damita...O'ed..:dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo: now get to :sex:

@ Toxic,MC,Coral, Lew,Baby, Hopes, Eesoja & everyone else...Hey ladies:flower:


----------



## pk2of8

i don't know poppy. maybe af due tomorrow. but either way, i just feel so confused and messed up this cycle. :wacko: seems like if i was preggo, i would have a positive test by now...day of or day before af due. :nope: if no af overnight, then i'll test again in the am, but i really don't have any hope for it. :cry:


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> She just posted in the Soy thread today she 24wks preggo :happydance:

Ooh what's the link?


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> i don't know poppy. maybe af due tomorrow. but either way, i just feel so confused and messed up this cycle. :wacko: seems like if i was preggo, i would have a positive test by now...day of or day before af due. :nope: if no af overnight, then i'll test again in the am, but i really don't have any hope for it. :cry:

:hugs: your temp seems quite high from last month :)


----------



## poppy666

Please dont give up hope yet, with my last LO when i tested 6 days late my line was same faint line as i got today, everyones different & pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> :wave::hi:
> 
> @Tink love the bump...mines bigger...:rofl::rofl:
> 
> @Poppy...looking good there sweetie:flower:
> 
> @PK...:hugs: to my girl
> 
> @Phoebe...Everything is going to be all right and love to see pics:hugs:
> 
> @Damita...O'ed..:dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo: now get to :sex:
> 
> @ Toxic,MC,Coral, Lew,Baby, Hopes, Eesoja & everyone else...Hey ladies:flower:


CG you test tomorrow ant symptoms apart from cold sore n those spots? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol @ my bump, it wasn't flat to begin with, but its bulging a lot more this week. I show pretty early anyway, so I was expecting that. I'll have to dig out a photo of me in a swimsuit at 20 weeks with my first.....its hilarious I look like a beached whale :rofl:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> :wave::hi:
> 
> @Tink love the bump...mines bigger...:rofl::rofl:
> 
> @Poppy...looking good there sweetie:flower:
> 
> @PK...:hugs: to my girl
> 
> @Phoebe...Everything is going to be all right and love to see pics:hugs:
> 
> @Damita...O'ed..:dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo: now get to :sex:
> 
> @ Toxic,MC,Coral, Lew,Baby, Hopes, Eesoja & everyone else...Hey ladies:flower:
> 
> 
> CG you test tomorrow ant symptoms apart from cold sore n those spots? xClick to expand...

Headache...I could be imagining this but my bb's don't hurt they just feel funny...I don't know...but that's it. Oh and this lower ab crampings I have been getting off & on...but that's about it.


----------



## poppy666

Well no point asking me cos i got nada apart from a shooting/jabbing pain in my right :holly: n hot flushes earlier ( think im going through the menopause) :haha:

FX for you tomorrow xxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

Good morning/good day lovely ladies!!!

POPPY That's a line!!!! Loving it! Waiting to see what tomorrow brings! Don't worry hun!

Tink nice bump :) I've always had a lot of *cushioning* around my tummy so I already look like that 

Phoebe - know you're not on right now but thinking of you and praying it all goes well and you get to see your little sweetheart doing well in there! :hug:

MC - sorry you're having a long AF :( Hope it fecks off soon!

Coral - sorry the job is getting tiring, what with early pregnancy n all! Hope you are able to fall into a good sleep routine soon... :flower:

PK - sorry bout the BFN :( But the fact that AF isnt here yet and temps are raised is a good sign hun. Remember those horrid AF cramps I had for 2 whole days before I got a :bfp:? Fingers crossed for you sweetie....

Toxic - the suspense is killing!!!! Anyway all signs look very good - 15DPO, high temps! :)

babydream nice to see ya! :) So almost at the end of the cycle eh.... fingers crossed! :)

Lew - how're you doing? so are you gonna tell your parents this week then? 

China - one day until testing! I'm sorry I forgot when AF is due? FX!!


----------



## ladybeautiful

I had my appt with my GP yesterday. Thought she'd do a blood test cos I was curious about my HCG levels but no she just made me pee in a cup and confirmed pregnancy. She said I could get my first ultrasound at about 6 n 1/2 to 7 weeks, which is just over 2 weeks from now. Feels forever away but I know some of you are having to wait longer dunno how you do it! :wacko:


----------



## ladybeautiful

ooh Daisysmummy sorry I forgot to say :hi:!!! :flower:

and China those are promising signs...! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks LB are your temps still up? another lady on the BFP thread just posted hers dropped but she still got her BFP, just goes to show not to look too much into ff huh :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> I had my appt with my GP yesterday. Thought she'd do a blood test cos I was curious about my HCG levels but no she just made me pee in a cup and confirmed pregnancy. She said I could get my first ultrasound at about 6 n 1/2 to 7 weeks, which is just over 2 weeks from now. Feels forever away but I know some of you are having to wait longer dunno how you do it! :wacko:

Well that be our 2nd baby bump piccy then pheobe posting hers today hopefully :happydance: Actually hope she ok bc her appointment was nearly 2hrs ago x


----------



## coral11680

LadyB, china and all the other girls, i've already said hi to today!:haha:

Thanks Ladyb I'm exhausted but luckily off tonight so will get a goods night sleep. I'm so jealous you get your u/s in 2 weeks!! Even when I lived in the states I didnt get an u/s with my first until19/20 weeks and that was it! I was so annoyed because I really wanted to know the sex and they couldnt see on the one u/s so had to wait til she was born! With my son I had my dirst u/s at 9 1/2 weeks and another one at 20weeks. Then I got another at 32 weeks because I was diagnosed with a low lying placenta so they had to see if it had moved further as the uterus grew.


----------



## coral11680

poppy I had the shooting pain in boobs still have actually they ache, but are not sore to touch:shrug:


----------



## ladybeautiful

poppy666 said:


> Thanks LB are your temps still up? another lady on the BFP thread just posted hers dropped but she still got her BFP, just goes to show not to look too much into ff huh :shrug:

Yup my temps are still up but not any higher than what they have been in the last week... 

Yeah I was looking through a whole bunch of pregnancy charts on FF's website and a lot of them have lower temps even at or close to coverline the day they test and get their :bfp:!

I think thermometers are the culprit for this whole confusion  I need to go change out my battery I'm sure my temp can't be EXACTLY 97.7 every single morning!!! :dohh:


----------



## ladybeautiful

coral11680 said:


> LadyB, china and all the other girls, i've already said hi to today!:haha:
> 
> Thanks Ladyb I'm exhausted but luckily off tonight so will get a goods night sleep. I'm so jealous you get your u/s in 2 weeks!! Even when I lived in the states I didnt get an u/s with my first until19/20 weeks and that was it! I was so annoyed because I really wanted to know the sex and they couldnt see on the one u/s so had to wait til she was born! With my son I had my dirst u/s at 9 1/2 weeks and another one at 20weeks. Then I got another at 32 weeks because I was diagnosed with a low lying placenta so they had to see if it had moved further as the uterus grew.

Wow... how come there is so much difference then even within the US?! Is it just up to the referring doc or OB/GYN? I'm somewhat new to the country so still trying to navigate my way around the medical system here....


----------



## ladybeautiful

Oh... hope phoebe will be on soon...


----------



## poppy666

LB i think PK said once if you keep getting same temp your battery needs changing :thumbup:

Coral i had quite a number of scans too some for low lying placenta & growth bc of the Tinzaparin i was injecting so thought it was great :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Ladyb, I think most insurance companies used to say only one scan was neccessary for a normal uncomplicated pregnancy which i what happened with my first. I did however get an u/s at 12 weeks woith her in the ER because I had a small gush of blood and was worried as I'd had a MC 3 months before I had got pregnant with her so they did one in the ER to check and she was fine:happydance:
With my second I saw a different Doctor in a different practice, he had an u/s in the room so said if i wanted one at my second appointment that I could:happydance: I suppose it depends on insurance and the practice itself, I mean my doctor may have charged the insurance company and made up a reason for doing it who knows:shrug:


----------



## coral11680

poppy do you remember how close to the cervix the placenta was? Mine was touching it then at 32 weeks it was 2cm away, they said it would be ok with a vaginal birth. Turns out I had to have a c-section because the baby was transverse due to the placenta being in the way


----------



## LEW32

wow Ladyb- you are lucky you get a scan so early hun! I have lived here all my life and STILL can't figure out the medical system here!
I am just assuming I won't get an ultrasound until 20 weeks- then I will be pleasantly surprised if I get one earlier.

@Tink - cute bump...I think I will be showing early too- I am pretty short and already feeling bloated and poochy...
@China- you testing tomorrow hun? FX and :dust:!
@Poppy- can understand why you are being reserved hun, but I think you will get a darker line tomorrow
@Pk :hugs: I hope your cycle gets sorted soon hun! Things will get better :)
@ Coral - hope you get some good rest tonight!! You need it!
@MC- af better leave for your soon :flower:
@Eesoja - how are you doing hun?


AFM- I am feeling awful today- another migraine. Its the darn dry heat in the new house- I miss the radiators in my old place- never thought I would say that but they are way better for ya.
I am trying to steer clear of tylenol this early on- to be honest- don't think it would help much anyway. I am trying neti-pot, a little bit of tea for caffeine, and icepack on my head- nothing is working. anyone else have any ideas for natural remedies?

I also had pretty strong stabbing cramps in my lower stomach last night- it made me nervous because they really hurt - should they be that strong? I have had cramping the past week - but it was much more mild. Can't wait for the appt on Friday so i can ask all these questions!

Thinking about Pheebs- I hope she is ok and basking in the happiness of good news right now!


----------



## poppy666

It covered it OS i think it said on my notes, it had moved on my 34wk scan, but did have a bleed at 16wks thats how i knew cos i went up to EPU.


----------



## mothercabbage

ladybeautiful said:


> Good morning/good day lovely ladies!!!
> 
> POPPY That's a line!!!! Loving it! Waiting to see what tomorrow brings! Don't worry hun!
> 
> Tink nice bump :) I've always had a lot of *cushioning* around my tummy so I already look like that
> 
> Phoebe - know you're not on right now but thinking of you and praying it all goes well and you get to see your little sweetheart doing well in there! :hug:
> 
> MC - sorry you're having a long AF :( Hope it fecks off soon!
> 
> Coral - sorry the job is getting tiring, what with early pregnancy n all! Hope you are able to fall into a good sleep routine soon... :flower:
> 
> PK - sorry bout the BFN :( But the fact that AF isnt here yet and temps are raised is a good sign hun. Remember those horrid AF cramps I had for 2 whole days before I got a :bfp:? Fingers crossed for you sweetie....
> 
> Toxic - the suspense is killing!!!! Anyway all signs look very good - 15DPO, high temps! :)
> 
> babydream nice to see ya! :) So almost at the end of the cycle eh.... fingers crossed! :)
> 
> Lew - how're you doing? so are you gonna tell your parents this week then?
> 
> China - one day until testing! I'm sorry I forgot when AF is due? FX!!

you soooooooooooo took notes for that post!!!! :rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## coral11680

poppy was this with Korben? I take it he was head first and you had a vaginal delivery?


----------



## ladybeautiful

Oh ok... so it all comes down to insurance huh...! Coral glad it went well for you eventually but I can imagine how anxious you must've got! 

I dunno how the generations before us got through their pregnancies calmly without all this technology!


----------



## ladybeautiful

LOL MC yeah mental notes :blush:... being on BnB this much has sharpened my brain! ;)


----------



## pk2of8

i'm worried about phoebe too...hope everything's ok with her. 

thank you ladyb and lew. :hugs: just wish it would hurry up and be one way or the other. glad to hear you both are doing ok tho :kiss: 

lew, i had cramping with all of my previous pgs.... and some spotting/light bleeding early on too. everything was always ok tho.

for the u/s here in the US, i think it's 2 factors...your doctor and your insurance. then i think secondary to that is if you have risk factors. i think i ended up usually with between 3-5 u/s per pregnancy, but never less than 3. i had pre-term labor tho with all of mine, so was considered high-risk and they always wanted to check the size of the :baby: considering if i delivered early and if lungs were mature enough etc. a girlfriend of mine who got pg in aug had her first u/s at 10 wks. i think there are guidelines here, but no set rules about it. edited--- i think it's what the docs can justify as "medically necessary"...if they can justify it to insurance, you could have one a week i would imagine...


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> poppy was this with Korben? I take it he was head first and you had a vaginal delivery?

Yep with korben n normal birth be it 11 days early he was breech for a while, he must of been uncomfortable :haha:

wouldnt of liked a section like you tho longer to recover etc.. fx you dont have another this time xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:i have to make notes so i dont 4get everything the girls have said, if i take a few hours away ffrom bnb...:dohh: if you remembered all that you are good! :thumbup: x


----------



## ladybeautiful

(pssst I have to look back over the pages like twice :coffee::coffee:... that's why my loooong post takes a good 20 mins just to write!) :dohh:


----------



## ladybeautiful

I honestly think we're the chattiest of the groups on here!!! :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

lol you can tell with the amount of posts :haha:


----------



## coral11680

poppy I want to have a csection, my first birth was horrific, yes the recovery is longer but I didnt have to go through labour!:haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

I say that and everybody goes quiett 

Lew, sorry you're struggling with the migraines. Sounds like you're doing everything you can though... can't think of anything else except maybe get OH to give you a massage if possible? I've been having a headache since last night too... going for a swim now hopefully that should help...

Anybody know anything about the chlorine in pools bad for little bean? I was looking online but no clear answer.


----------



## poppy666

Loads of women go swimming whilst pregnant they even have classes especially for pregnant women, so sure you be fine LB xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

hi Caz :hi:


----------



## Damita

hey :wave:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Back again, and you've all filled tons of pages lol

cricky, have to take notes, my brains fecked lol sorry! I'm not recalling anything. :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Tink, I asked you earlier but know you have lots to read through:haha:
Are you taking any vitamins? Can you get them prescribed for free or do you have to buy them OTC?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Good job you reminded me because i dont recall reading that at all. No you have to buy them, i couldn't even get folic acid from docs. I am taking pregnacare x


----------



## poppy666

Well i piddle on my OPK n it looks better :haha:

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image014.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## coral11680

ooooo Poppy please go poas again and this time a HPT!:haha:


----------



## phoebe

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I'M BACK :hugs::hugs: XXXXX


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi Caz, hi Damita :hi:

Damita, watching you vlog right now. Good stuff... dunno how I missed it until now!!! :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

thats bad that dont prescribe vitamins htought they were quite important! 
Funny thing is I get a discount at boots but am scared to buy pregnancy vitamins there because I dont want anyone there knowing I'm pregnant!:dohh: :rofl:

Poppy I'm getting so excited now I cant contain it!:happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PHEOBE!!!! Been waiting for ya. How did it go honey x


----------



## poppy666

lol i did earlier but my water diluted now ive had a few brews :dohh: will do one in morning or afternoon :thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

Pheeeeeeeeeeebs how did it go? xxx


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I'M BACK :hugs::hugs: XXXXX

About time you had us worried lol xx


----------



## ladybeautiful

Poppy :happydance: !!!


----------



## coral11680

ok Poppy I'll try to contain myself until then!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh Pops, looking good girly! I won't say anymore.....know you want to keep calm and not get too excited yet......i'll do that in private ;)


----------



## poppy666

Wonder if pheobe got a piccy, aww hope she did :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

hi soz for the delay and the stress i've caused. app went very well :yipee::yipee: saw lo heartbeat!!!!!!!!!! woohoo!!!!! i am over the moon:happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: my date got pushed back2 days and i am now due on 4th july yay xxxxxxxxxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

i'm trying to sort piccies but where i am all over the place i cant seem to do it :dohh::dohh: xxxx


----------



## phoebe

hey poppy i see something that is looking mighty fine there xxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LEW32

awww - YAY Pheebs :hugs: So glad to hear! We were all worried about ya!

Did you get a scan pic?


----------



## coral11680

yyyyaaaaaaaayyy :yipee: Great news Phoebe so happy for you! xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Independants day isnt it :happydance:

Made up for you now hopefully you'll relax now sweetie :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> Independants day isnt it :happydance:
> 
> Made up for you now hopefully you'll relax now sweetie :yipee::yipee::yipee:

or Independence Day :haha: see poppy you are preg, you have preggo brain like me :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

it sure is hehehe!! am trying to sort piccies but having a bit of trouble getting it sorted. shall get them uploaded asap xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I knew id spell it wrong :rofl:


----------



## LEW32

How exciting Pheebs....I can't imagine what it must be like to hear the heartbeat for the first time...so excited for you hun!

Can't wait to see the piccys once you get them sorted!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wohoo: So glad your ok and :baby: ding dong is doing fine :happydance:

Cant wait to see the photo, what you having trouble with? x


----------



## phoebe

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/096.jpg did that work???? xxx


----------



## phoebe

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/th_095.jpg

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/th_090.jpg

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/th_095.jpg


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwww LOOK AT THE :baby: DING DONG! 
:cloud9: do you feel a little better Phoebe? x


----------



## LEW32

yay - congrats pheebs! beautiful piccys! :baby: ding ding lookin good!


----------



## poppy666

Awwww congratz Pheobe :hugs: Has it got a willy? :rofl: just playing :blush: Hows dh?


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Awwww congratz Pheobe :hugs: Has it got a willy? :rofl: just playing :blush: Hows dh?

:rofl::rofl: dh is over the moon!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awwwwww LOOK AT THE :baby: DING DONG!
> :cloud9: do you feel a little better Phoebe? x

lots better tyvm xxx i am so pleased:cloud9::cloud9:

thanks girls for putting up with my histrionics:blush::blush:


----------



## coral11680

Awww look at the little ding dong so cool!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

cricky got mass heartburn and craving for pickled onions and chips lol Don't think it will help the heartburn though lol Oh to think i was complaining of no symptoms, been gagging all day :rofl:

So happy for my bump buddie :) Whens your next scan? x


----------



## phoebe

next scan in about 5 wks time tink. got my mw app on the 30th nov and i am back at the diabetic mw in 2 wks. going to have to have the old retinopathy again soon. app diabetics have 1 each trimester yoiks lol xxx:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Tink your having a boy :haha: i aint pickled onions ( silverskins) with korben only for a few weeks then went off them x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol yeah thats exactly what i've been eating....bet i get sick of them soon lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

talking of boys, what side has bubba ding dong implanted on phoebe? did you ask? i would have forgot in all the excitement x


----------



## pk2of8

:happydance::happydance: yay phoebe!!!! beautiful piccy's of the :baby: be wonderful to watch all these :baby: ding dongs grow!!


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> talking of boys, what side has bubba ding dong implanted on phoebe? did you ask? i would have forgot in all the excitement x

DOH!!!!!! me forgot to ask :dohh::dohh: will ask oh in a bit as the woman was saying stuff but i was just staring at the screen in amazement :rofl::rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

Oh Phoebe....what beautiful pics!!!...so tiny yet so amazing
I am over the moon for you sweetie!!!



So, if I go home & pee on okp and get two lines....is that good??


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> Oh Phoebe....what beautiful pics!!!...so tiny yet so amazing
> I am over the moon for you sweetie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So, if I go home & pee on okp and get two lines....is that good??

It worked for me china xxx fxd for sweety. have u not got any hpts???:hugs::hugs: xxxx i am amazed myself tbh xx:baby::kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I would have been the same, never mind :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: phoebe...baby ding dong!!! :yipee: looking good!!! xxx


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Oh Phoebe....what beautiful pics!!!...so tiny yet so amazing
> I am over the moon for you sweetie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So, if I go home & pee on okp and get two lines....is that good??
> 
> It worked for me china xxx fxd for sweety. have u not got any hpts???:hugs::hugs: xxxx i am amazed myself tbh xx:baby::kiss:Click to expand...

I do now!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

china use the hpt, i peed on an opk and hpt today for fun! lol anyway the hpt line was darker than the opk line


----------



## mrsamyrach

Fuckinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## coral11680

what Amy??????????????????


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> china use the hpt, i peed on an opk and hpt today for fun! lol anyway the hpt line was darker than the opk line

I'm saving the hpt for tomorrow....even though I do have 3...LOL
I have like 10 opks....just wanted to know what to look for


----------



## coral11680

well go poas then! lol any line should be good i guess on the opk but doesnt neccessarily mean your preggers, go on do a hpt go on go on go on:haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

2 days late?


----------



## coral11680

oh fecking hell did you test :test:


----------



## poppy666

I guess i started something here now with the OPKs :rofl: i was bored :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> 2 days late?

Fck!!! Testttttttttttttttttttt :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LEW32

You are 2 days late Amy? Did you :test: yet or what?

China- go poas - go on go on! Save your pee in case you are tempted to do an hpt after the opk then!


----------



## mrsamyrach

yesterday superdrug bfn no sign just sticky cm xx


----------



## poppy666

Oh glad i came on now not later :haha:

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## China girl

LEW32 said:


> You are 2 days late Amy? Did you :test: yet or what?
> 
> China- go poas - go on go on! Save your pee in case you are tempted to do an hpt after the opk then!

I just had a bottle of water with lunch.LOL
I will hold my pee until I get home if I can make it (3.5hrs) and do it...
if I don't chicken out!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> yesterday superdrug bfn no sign just sticky cm xx

HCG may not be higher enough yet Amy :happydance:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> I guess i started something here now with the OPKs :rofl: i was bored :dohh:


No..I had been peeing on them myself...just didn't know what to look for:rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> You are 2 days late Amy? Did you :test: yet or what?
> 
> China- go poas - go on go on! Save your pee in case you are tempted to do an hpt after the opk then!
> 
> I just had a bottle of water with lunch.LOL
> I will hold my pee until I get home if I can make it (3.5hrs) and do it...
> if I don't chicken out!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Dont you DARE chicken out :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

popps it cant be i ovd 2nd nov shagged 3rd nov thats it
how can that be possible???
ooooohhhh i dont know


----------



## China girl

Amy...you got a FRER???


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I guess i started something here now with the OPKs :rofl: i was bored :dohh:
> 
> 
> No..I had been peeing on them myself...just didn't know what to look for:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

lol i only pee'd to see if it be as faint as ive had them, but it was darker :winkwink:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> You are 2 days late Amy? Did you :test: yet or what?
> 
> China- go poas - go on go on! Save your pee in case you are tempted to do an hpt after the opk then!
> 
> I just had a bottle of water with lunch.LOL
> I will hold my pee until I get home if I can make it (3.5hrs) and do it...
> if I don't chicken out!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Dont you DARE chicken out :haha:Click to expand...

I will waist the freebie after work:haha:....


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> popps it cant be i ovd 2nd nov shagged 3rd nov thats it
> how can that be possible???
> ooooohhhh i dont know

Only takes the once, i shagged on my ov day with my last one then BINGO :happydance:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I guess i started something here now with the OPKs :rofl: i was bored :dohh:
> 
> 
> No..I had been peeing on them myself...just didn't know what to look for:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i only pee'd to see if it be as faint as ive had them, but it was darker :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh..okay...I guess I will do both when I get home...
You might be in bed when I get home poppy


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> You are 2 days late Amy? Did you :test: yet or what?
> 
> China- go poas - go on go on! Save your pee in case you are tempted to do an hpt after the opk then!
> 
> I just had a bottle of water with lunch.LOL
> I will hold my pee until I get home if I can make it (3.5hrs) and do it...
> if I don't chicken out!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Dont you DARE chicken out :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I will waist the freebie after work:haha:....Click to expand...

Good girl you know you cant come on here & not get harrassed into pissing on whatever :rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> popps it cant be i ovd 2nd nov shagged 3rd nov thats it
> how can that be possible???
> ooooohhhh i dont know
> 
> Only takes the once, i shagged on my ov day with my last one then BINGO :happydance:Click to expand...

i know but why at 10/11/12/13/14 dpo no bfn would it take 2 weeks to get a positive


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I guess i started something here now with the OPKs :rofl: i was bored :dohh:
> 
> 
> No..I had been peeing on them myself...just didn't know what to look for:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i only pee'd to see if it be as faint as ive had them, but it was darker :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh..okay...I guess I will do both when I get home...
> You might be in bed when I get home poppyClick to expand...

I fecking wont i'll wait :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> popps it cant be i ovd 2nd nov shagged 3rd nov thats it
> how can that be possible???
> ooooohhhh i dont know
> 
> Only takes the once, i shagged on my ov day with my last one then BINGO :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i know but why at 10/11/12/13/14 dpo no bfn would it take 2 weeks to get a positiveClick to expand...

On here some women havnt got a BFP till dpo16 n one was dpo21, hang in there Amy :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

hang in pulling my hair out pops xxx

it feels like ive got a water sensation really funny


----------



## mrsamyrach

can it happen after 14 days though how long for implantation and so on


----------



## poppy666

Think id be pulling my hair out too being 2 days late lol, you'll just have to keep testing or go get your bloods done with the nurse sweetie xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

dont fecking do needles pops x


----------



## ToxicFox92

GIRLS!
I went to the toilet, and when i wiped i noticed a few tiny spots of brown mixed with cm.
accompanied by my dip yesterday, and rise again today, i think it was implantation bleeding.
No cramping at all with the spotting. but had cramps with my temp dip.
What do you think? :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

BRB just need to sort lo x


----------



## coral11680

Mrs amy maybe you O'ed a couple of days later than you thought, might take longer to show up on hpts.

Toxic, I'm not sure sweety, 13/14dpo is very very late for implantation but possible. The spotting might not be anything , fingers crossed for you hun, cant wait til u get those hpt's!


----------



## ToxicFox92

heres an answer from another post "just know that implantation happens 8-12 days after ovulation, this is an average, 12-14 days is perfectly normal." :shrug:


----------



## mrsamyrach

coral11680 said:


> Mrs amy maybe you O'ed a couple of days later than you thought, might take longer to show up on hpts.
> 
> Toxic, I'm not sure sweety, 13/14dpo is very very late for implantation but possible. The spotting might not be anything , fingers crossed for you hun, cant wait til u get those hpt's!

does that mean im out we shagged nov 3rd thats it


----------



## caz & bob

no not really you should be ok x


----------



## mrsamyrach

fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck


----------



## caz & bob

i will be tonight geting fucked ha x


----------



## poppy666

Implantation occurs mainly between 6-12 days after ovulation, but can be 2 days earlier ( day 4 ) or later ( day 14 ) you wont get any hCG in your system for a few days after implantation.

Just read that :thumbup:

So basically you will have to know for deffo when you ovulated which no one knows 100% unless your going through IVF.


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> i will be tonight geting fucked ha x

:rofl: That made me laugh & much needed ive just had the nightmare from hell putting LO to bed, its taken me fecking 45 minutes ](*,)


----------



## AllieBlue

Anything is possible Tox, in the world of TTC you have to expect the unexpected! Good luck. If you implanted two days ago when the dip occured, you might get a positive result soon. When are you testing??Xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

Thanks, al.
I should be testing tomorrow if the fecking postie shows up :growlmad: 
If my temps go down tomorrow or i get full flow, i'm gonna be mega upseto.
I'm worried its just the start of AF :(x


----------



## AllieBlue

ToxicFox92 said:


> Thanks, al.
> I should be testing tomorrow if the fecking postie shows up :growlmad:
> If my temps go down tomorrow or i get full flow, i'm gonna be mega upseto.
> I'm worried its just the start of AF :(x

But your temps went up quite a bit this morning, rather than down, so i'd be mega surprised if you don't get your BFP. Hope the postman comes for you, i'm excited :happydance:
Let us know how it goes. I bet you're running to the toilet every ten minutes to check :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Implantation occurs mainly between 6-12 days after ovulation, but can be 2 days earlier ( day 4 ) or later ( day 14 ) you wont get any hCG in your system for a few days after implantation.
> 
> Just read that :thumbup:
> 
> So basically you will have to know for deffo when you ovulated which no one knows 100% unless your going through IVF.

popps u lost me you know im blonde
and to think i went out last night and bought fecking soy cxxx

i just dont understand this baby fecking lark just thought i would be out 2 weeks ago since i swung off the wardrobes xx


----------



## AllieBlue

poppy666 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> i will be tonight geting fucked ha x
> 
> :rofl: That made me laugh & much needed ive just had the nightmare from hell putting LO to bed, its taken me fecking 45 minutes ](*,)Click to expand...

:haha: aw what a little monster!! :D
bet you're glad you've got peace and quiet now though hun:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Implantation occurs mainly between 6-12 days after ovulation, but can be 2 days earlier ( day 4 ) or later ( day 14 ) you wont get any hCG in your system for a few days after implantation.
> 
> Just read that :thumbup:
> 
> So basically you will have to know for deffo when you ovulated which no one knows 100% unless your going through IVF.
> 
> popps u lost me you know im blonde
> and to think i went out last night and bought fecking soy cxxx
> 
> i just dont understand this baby fecking lark just thought i would be out 2 weeks ago since i swung off the wardrobes xxClick to expand...

Well obviously your not out Amy, your two days late & you wont know for sure when you ovulated, so it could of been late :happydance: just wait a few more days hCG takes longer in some women to build up x


----------



## poppy666

AllieBlue said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> i will be tonight geting fucked ha x
> 
> :rofl: That made me laugh & much needed ive just had the nightmare from hell putting LO to bed, its taken me fecking 45 minutes ](*,)Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: aw what a little monster!! :D
> bet you're glad you've got peace and quiet now though hun:hugs:Click to expand...

Yep i get the little bugger to sleep & im ranting at my teenagers to shut up being noisy :growlmad: im sat here with a brew calming down :haha:


----------



## AllieBlue

poppy666 said:


> AllieBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> i will be tonight geting fucked ha x
> 
> :rofl: That made me laugh & much needed ive just had the nightmare from hell putting LO to bed, its taken me fecking 45 minutes ](*,)Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: aw what a little monster!! :D
> bet you're glad you've got peace and quiet now though hun:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep i get the little bugger to sleep & im ranting at my teenagers to shut up being noisy :growlmad: im sat here with a brew calming down :haha:Click to expand...

ooh a brew sounds well good! :haha: did you test today? i never read back, too many pages :D


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i got a very faint line on an IC but not getting my hopes up yet, cant deal with the disappointment x

But if i am Soy is a miracle worker lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right, went quite cause had a hormonal ding dong with DH. He is shattered which is why he was being funny, and is fast asleep on the sofa now :haha: I feel stupid and sick :haha:

Any news? Whats this Mrsamy late for af? :happydance: Gotta be a good sign right? 

and China testing this eve? so excited I've woke up a little lol x


----------



## poppy666

Arhhhhhhh Dr Tink help Amy, 2 days later only dtd 4th November, says she ovulated 3rd ( did you use opks to confirm lh surge?)


----------



## mrsamyrach

arghhhhh right i seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxx cushty


----------



## mrsamyrach

nooooooooooooooooooooooo just went with snot but here goes tmi gingers said it was extremely slippery down there cheeky ******* x

yes tink 2 days xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Arhhhhhhh Dr Tink help Amy, 2 days later only dtd 4th November, says she ovulated 3rd ( did you use opks to confirm lh surge?)

fecks sake pops ov 2nd shagged 3rd preggie brain x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

...see didn't need Dr Tink, Mrs Amys Dr Shag ;)


----------



## poppy666

I was only 1 day out :dohh:

How do you know you actually ov'd on the 2nd? im gonna regret asking this i know :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

FX for ya Dr Shag! :haha: x


----------



## mrsamyrach

ooooooooooooooooooooo njust dont know might leave it till crimbo lol


----------



## poppy666

If you never been late and you are now id say your up the duff and taking hCG time to get in your system, what you think Dr Tink lol x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooo njust dont know might leave it till crimbo lol

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## AllieBlue

I'm mega unwell. :cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

*CAUTION SLIPPERY WHEN WET*

:rofl: 

Don't you dare wait, us ding dongs will be insane with curiosity!


----------



## mrsamyrach

popps i had snot on cd9 and cd 13


----------



## poppy666

Why whats up Allie?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Here's what Dr Tink said on this very matter:

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/430095-lets-all-reeeeeeeeeeelllllllaxxx-bit.html

You ok Allie? x


----------



## AllieBlue

I'm just really cold. Crampy and headachey, too. My OH is pissing me off and he's not even doing anything wrong. :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh an implantation can happen later than 12DPO, and after even more reading I saw that it sometimes takes 7 days for HCG to build enough for a sensative test x


----------



## ToxicFox92

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh an implantation can happen later than 12DPO, and after even more reading I saw that it sometimes takes 7 days for HCG to build enough for a sensative test x

if this is the case, do you think i'm better not testing tomorrow if it was implantation two days ago? i hate BFNs.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I have had the same prob tonight Allie, feeling shitty and DH is winding me up lol Nice and peaceful here now he's asleep. Wont be for long, my eldest is on his way back from scouts and is about to barge in the front door.

:hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Hence why some ladies have no af and BFN;s for ages hey Tink? :happydance:

FX for you Amy xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well I got my BFP on a 10miu IC on the 3rd day after implantation, but it was very very feint x


----------



## AllieBlue

How many ICs will you get tomorrow if postie comes, tox?? :)


----------



## China girl

Oh My goodness....I really have to pee!!!....

I am doing this all for poppy!!!!:dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Exactly my dear Poppy :D


----------



## coral11680

Yeah Amy fingers crossed you def deserve a break. If you O'ed on the 3rd or 4th sex would be perfect timing so I have a good feeling. I had sex day before I O'ed not on actual day. Have u ever been late for period before?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh China! hey hun, thought you would be around past our bed time. Go pee girl! :dust: x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Well I got my BFP on a 10miu IC on the 3rd day after implantation, but it was very very feint x

So that could be same as me? well im guessing if i did implant it was on 7dpo where i got that dip on chart. x


----------



## mrsamyrach

coral11680 said:


> Yeah Amy fingers crossed you def deserve a break. If you O'ed on the 3rd or 4th sex would be perfect timing so I have a good feeling. I had sex day before I O'ed not on actual day. Have u ever been late for period before?

no luv but im reading old posts and cant remember date of last 1 fecking hell xx


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Oh My goodness....I really have to pee!!!....
> 
> I am doing this all for poppy!!!!:dohh:

Oh no dont be putting the stress on me lol, if you dont want to poas sweetie leave it till tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

yes Pops, but it was even feignter than the pic i posted today, it was barely there. A the first DECENT line was 5 days after :) x


----------



## poppy666

I did do another IC about an hour after that one that was posted but line was even lighter cos my water was well diluted lol i really shouldnt put myself through it, just scared tbh x


----------



## coral11680

Poppy when I got my v v v v faint line at 9dpo I did one 2 hours later and it was White as snow I thought I had imagined the first one,test tomorrow with fmu Hun x


----------



## mrsamyrach

i just remembered when i was preg last time did it the once on the 6th march always remember cos its the day we moved lol but didnt get a pos+ till 23rd march and then it was vfaint line does that make sense xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ah Pops, I did the same lol can't wait to see tomorrows x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes makes sense MrsAmy, make sure you keep us posted my dear! x


----------



## coral11680

Oh Amy that's good means u might need a couple of days to show positive:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Poppy when I got my v v v v faint line at 9dpo I did one 2 hours later and it was White as snow I thought I had imagined the first one,test tomorrow with fmu Hun x

I tested with FMU this morning n it was white, was only when i did it later on i got the line, but we will see xx


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> i just remembered when i was preg last time did it the once on the 6th march always remember cos its the day we moved lol but didnt get a pos+ till 23rd march and then it was vfaint line does that make sense xx

FX and loads of :dust::dust: 6th march my birthday lol x


----------



## coral11680

Poppy do it with fmu and smu and tmu:haha:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> i just remembered when i was preg last time did it the once on the 6th march always remember cos its the day we moved lol but didnt get a pos+ till 23rd march and then it was vfaint line does that make sense xx
> 
> FX and loads of :dust::dust: 6th march my birthday lol xClick to expand...

My son's too!!!!


----------



## ToxicFox92

I'm in such a shitey mood.
I just want to curl up and cry.
Spotting has turned into streaking.

Hello AF :cry:


----------



## AllieBlue

ToxicFox92 said:


> I'm in such a shitey mood.
> I just want to curl up and cry.
> Spotting has turned into streaking.
> 
> Hello AF :cry:

:hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Toxic :hug: :hugs: :hug: x


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Poppy do it with fmu and smu and tmu:haha:

:rofl: gotcha lol

Hey CG so we share the same birthday me n your son awww :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

ToxicFox92 said:


> I'm in such a shitey mood.
> I just want to curl up and cry.
> Spotting has turned into streaking.
> 
> Hello AF :cry:

Toxic sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> I'm in such a shitey mood.
> I just want to curl up and cry.
> Spotting has turned into streaking.
> 
> Hello AF :cry:

Awww sweetie :hug:


----------



## ToxicFox92

:cry::cry::cry:
thanks girls. 
i didn't think i'd take it this badly.


----------



## mrsamyrach

im going for a wipe to see owt just spent 30,00 on soy and digi sticks doh!


----------



## poppy666

You takes as much time as you need Tox, we'll be here if you feel like a rant, 1st day of af is always the shitest :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Good evening all,

Phoebe, gorgeous piccies hun, cute little ding dong you've got there.

Amy, fx it's all good and just need time for hcg to build up. 

Poppy, i can't wait till tomorrow i wanna see your line!

China girl, hurry up and peeeeeeeee!!!

Toxic, are you sure it's af?? I'm sorry you're feeling like that hun. (((hugs)))

Allie, you too hun, hope you'll feel better soon.

Everyone else, hello, hi coral!!

My boobies are so so heavy and sore, i have dull pain in my tummy. But i'm worried...Going for my scan on friday morning for my suspected hernia, but what if it's not even hernia but something else, more serious. It's grown since i saw the gp and i think it's pressing on my bladder that's why i feel i need to pee more often. Heeeelp!!! I'm really anxious!!! :(


----------



## ToxicFox92

question: what pattern are you meant to BD around ovulation?
is it okay to just go by BBT for this cycle? i dont want to get too obsessive with OPKs etc yet.

i really hope the agnus castus brings on ovulation early this cycle, i want one more shot at my christmas BFP!


CD1 tomorrow then it seems. my cramps jsut came on something awfull and my back is agony. I haven't told OH yet, he was dead excited. it'll break his wee heart.


----------



## mrsamyrach

errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr nope x


----------



## mrsamyrach

so how they feck do people have 9dpo bfp xx


----------



## poppy666

Everyone & every pregnancy is different Amy...


----------



## coral11680

Sounds good Amy!

Toxic how long are your cycles? Maybe just bd every other day until u see fertile cm or around time u would normal o then do it everyday for a few?


----------



## ToxicFox92

my cycles are all over the place, i have low progesterone so i sometimes don't o at all, but luckily ac brought on o 4 days after taking it this time :happydace:

yeah i'll do it that way. feeling a bit better now.
no point in getting down about it, just such a long time to wait till ov if it doesnt regulate.
my last af was september 4th! :dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

phoebe love the scan! so glad everything is going well!

mrsamy.. test!

toxic-sorry if its af that got you! for the past 3 months ive cried the day af comes. yuck. your cycles seem crazy.. mine are a little crazy. what does the agnus castus (or however you spelled that lol) do?

And me-- I am still waiting to O. still getting negative opks. Is it bad that I always get a significant second line on the OPKs? 

China wheres the TEST!?


----------



## ToxicFox92

Hopes314 said:


> phoebe love the scan! so glad everything is going well!
> 
> mrsamy.. test!
> 
> toxic-sorry if its af that got you! for the past 3 months ive cried the day af comes. yuck. your cycles seem crazy.. mine are a little crazy. what does the agnus castus (or however you spelled that lol) do?
> 
> And me-- I am still waiting to O. still getting negative opks. Is it bad that I always get a significant second line on the OPKs?
> 
> China wheres the TEST!?

AC is supposed to help level out hormones and regulate cycles :thumbup:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Hopes314 said:


> phoebe love the scan! so glad everything is going well!
> 
> mrsamy.. test!
> 
> toxic-sorry if its af that got you! for the past 3 months ive cried the day af comes. yuck. your cycles seem crazy.. mine are a little crazy. what does the agnus castus (or however you spelled that lol) do?
> 
> And me-- I am still waiting to O. still getting negative opks. Is it bad that I always get a significant second line on the OPKs?
> 
> China wheres the TEST!?

not yet hopes gonna leave a bit in middle of a sneezing fit i feel absolutely bunged up
really crap xxx


----------



## Hopes314

my cycles are like varying form 24days to 35days, and ive only been paying attention to 4 cycles, so it could be even crazier than that. was going to take soy but it would suck if i took soy and it was going to be a short cycle anyway and it just messed everything up worse. not sure if i should take anything or not..

what are common days to take the ac?


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ahhh Pheobe glad everything went ok today babe, so happy for you huni:happydance: Lovely pics too hun, very reasuring

Hi Amy, Hang on in there hun, we're all here for ya huni:hugs:

Everyone else:hi:


----------



## China girl

Ok, so held my pre for 3.5 hours. In that time frame I had a bottle of water.
I got a :bfn: on my FRER....soo....I guess now I will wait till Friday when AF is due


----------



## poppy666

DM are you 15dpo? or is ticker wrong sweetie :hugs: how are you anyways x


----------



## mrsamyrach

daissssssssyyyyy where u been hun have you got af or what????


----------



## ToxicFox92

Hopes314 said:


> my cycles are like varying form 24days to 35days, and ive only been paying attention to 4 cycles, so it could be even crazier than that. was going to take soy but it would suck if i took soy and it was going to be a short cycle anyway and it just messed everything up worse. not sure if i should take anything or not..
> 
> what are common days to take the ac?

every day untill ovulation. you need to stop taking it when you ovulate because it can shorten LP and prevent implantation.xx


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Ok, so held my pre for 3.5 hours. In that time frame I had a bottle of water.
> I got a :bfn: on my FRER....soo....I guess now I will wait till Friday when AF is due

Did you try an IC CG? only asking incase your too early to use a frer x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> DM are you 15dpo? or is ticker wrong sweetie :hugs: how are you anyways x

shes same as me popps fecking hell ur brain tonight xxx


----------



## poppy666

lmao ive just remember she your shag buddy isnt she :haha: i know im the blonde tonight x


----------



## mrsamyrach

she isssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
my shag booty bird xxxx
god im bored where the feck are the rest of the trollops x


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so held my pre for 3.5 hours. In that time frame I had a bottle of water.
> I got a :bfn: on my FRER....soo....I guess now I will wait till Friday when AF is due
> 
> Did you try an IC CG? only asking incase your too early to use a frer xClick to expand...

Poppy, I don't have any IC...not too early for the FRER...period is due on Friday. FRER can pick up 6 days before your period


----------



## mrsamyrach

china look at me im bolloxed me love ive got tinks dodgy fadge oooooo and poppys and feebs xx


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so held my pre for 3.5 hours. In that time frame I had a bottle of water.
> I got a :bfn: on my FRER....soo....I guess now I will wait till Friday when AF is due
> 
> Did you try an IC CG? only asking incase your too early to use a frer xClick to expand...
> 
> Poppy, I don't have any IC...not too early for the FRER...period is due on Friday. FRER can pick up 6 days before your periodClick to expand...

CG Yes maybe in some women, but not all women depends on how much hCG is in you system and how quick it produces, ive read so many posts where peeps have been in limbo way past their af due date and finally got a positive 1 week, 2 weeks even longer so your not out yet and we be watching friday sweetie x:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Here you go Amy & CG.. this is a post on a thread i go on sometimes and this was posted tonight.



*Well since I am the one who started this thread I think it would be best to share my news with all of you here.... I'm Pregnant! Yup thats right ME I'm Pregnant. I will be 36 in Dec and I like you have been TTC for a while now. 

Here is my story (I'll keep it brief)

AF was due Oct 22nd, felt the symptoms of AF but she didnt come for a visit. Oct 28 tried a CB pee test at home and the test came back negative. Nov 4th whet to the doc, also had a pee test which came back negative. Nov 5th, went for a blood test, it came back negative. Nov 11th I was back at the doctors again, this time the pee test came back positive. I went home and took another pee test on Nov 11th that came back positive. Nov 15th had a blood test and that came back positive too. So here we are.after weeks of confusion the doctors has come to the conclusion that were having a baby. 

So girls explain that...either I got pregnant like I was suppose to, during my week of ovulation back in October and the doctors couldnt detect it or I got Pregnant sometime on or after Nov 5th when I was no where near my ovulation time. The doctor called today told me that I am really early on in my pregnancy and dont know how far along I am so I need to go for an ultra sound. Kinda weird...thought I would share. 

Hopefully this story is one of inspiration and faith. I hope it picks up everyone spirits and provides some positivity. *


----------



## China girl

We shall see Poppy....All I had was a control line.
PMA going down!!!....oh well...let's see what Friday brings


----------



## ToxicFox92

China girl said:


> We shall see Poppy....All I had was a control line.
> PMA going down!!!....oh well...let's see what Friday brings

good luck hun!

it seems my bleeding has stopped. it was just streaks mixed in with CM and now there's nothing :S


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> We shall see Poppy....All I had was a control line.
> PMA going down!!!....oh well...let's see what Friday brings

:hug: sweetie :hug:


----------



## Hopes314

wish we had a "like" button like facebook.


----------



## ToxicFox92

Hopes314 said:


> wish we had a "like" button like facebook.

:rofl: i love liking things on facebook.


----------



## poppy666

Why what you wanting to like Hopes? :haha: im just waiting for lo to wake for a feed so i can go to flipping bed arghhhhhhhhhhh x


----------



## babydream

good night girls xx


----------



## AllieBlue

Hello ladies. How are we all doing. 

I'm sorry Tox, i'm not too sure what's going on with your spotting etc. But it's a bit confusing that your temps havent gone down.

China, keep your chin up honey. I bet this is your month :hugs:

I'm not too sure what eveyone else said. :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

I feel the urge to "like" everything! And then I go to click it, and it says "thanks" and im like shit.


----------



## ladybeautiful

haha Hopes I'm the same!!! Was gonna say the same thing earlier today!! Someone says something and I wanna 'Like' it, but 'Thanks' just doesn't cut it


----------



## pk2of8

seems like i missed a lot of excitement again! dang! hey luvvies...well no af for me yet...still gotta wait it out tomorrow tho. if my temps go down then i won't test. if they don't or go up, then i'll test again, but i'm feeling really unsure. still cramping like crazy. comes and goes a little, but when it comes back it's really bad. i spent a long time this afternoon searching through pics on ff of positive hpts for the dollar store brand i've been using and i think they tend to only have VERY VERY faint lines when positive until you get way far into pg. soooooo, i'm really trying not to get my hopes up again, but it's hard when i was looking at all that. 

amy, i'm so excited for you hun!!!! i hope this is it for you luv!!!! :hugs:

China and toxic...you know the drill! :haha: not out yet girlies. :winkwink:

poppy, i hope you get some good rest and korben lets you sleep tonight hun! :kiss:

g'night to all my dingy dongs!!! i'll be on for a bit in the morning, then i have my interview at 12:30p here. fxxxx it all goes well! talk to you later! :hug:


----------



## Hopes314

good luck with interview pk!!!


----------



## babydream

good morning all,

PK good luck with the interview hun.

Where are the testers today?????? Poppy??? China???? Amy???? Anyone????


----------



## Hopes314

Was thinking the same. TESTERS!? Hellooooo?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey BabyD, Hopes :wave: How are you too? x

PK, will be thinking of you later for your interview, trying to work out what time it will be here so i can throw up some prayers lol getting confused :/ x


----------



## babydream

Hey Tink, how are you hun? I posted yesterday but nobody seemed to notice it. I'm really anxious about my scan. The thing is growing and really really worried. what do you think??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry babydream, missed that post. If its growing that quick I would actually say its a good sign. Sinister things tend to grow at a more slower steady pace. Still could be a hernia, as if you imagine what a hernia is (an organ protruding through a space) the space its protruding through will stretch over time and more and more will protrude. Do you get that? Try and relax my dear, its unlikely to be anything as bad as your thinking :hugs: x


----------



## babydream

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Sorry babydream, missed that post. If its growing that quick I would actually say its a good sign. Sinister things tend to grow at a more slower steady pace. Still could be a hernia, as if you imagine what a hernia is (an organ protruding through a space) the space its protruding through will stretch over time and more and more will protrude. Do you get that? Try and relax my dear, its unlikely to be anything as bad as your thinking :hugs: x

Thanks lovely, i knew you would make me feel better. We'll see what tomorrow brings xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww :hugs: no problem, sorry I missed it yesterday! x


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

Well i took my last Superdrug Test and line came up within a minute but got darker about 5 minutes later BUT im paranoid now bc its the same test MC used :cry: So really dont know what to think or do x

*1st Came up within the minute*
[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image002.jpg[/IMG]

*These are around 3-5 minutes*

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image013-1.jpg

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image014-1.jpg


----------



## babydream

Wohoooooo pops!! It's a def bfp hun, I think it's a perfect line, congrats babe!!! You are knocked up!!! Soy is the God!!! I'll take it next cycle too!! I'm so pleased for you! When are you due??? xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

WOW. Poppy, there is no doubt about those lines. 3-5 minutes does NOT equal EVAP. not with those lines! Congrats :)


----------



## poppy666

ERmmmmmmmmmmm dunno LMP was 21st October just scared about this flaming test, will have to buy another brand tomorrow xx


----------



## babydream

I wouldn't worry poppy, but buy maybe a cb digi with conc indicator if it'd make you feel better. So than you don't have to care about the line being faint or not.


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> seems like i missed a lot of excitement again! dang! hey luvvies...well no af for me yet...still gotta wait it out tomorrow tho. if my temps go down then i won't test. if they don't or go up, then i'll test again, but i'm feeling really unsure. still cramping like crazy. comes and goes a little, but when it comes back it's really bad. i spent a long time this afternoon searching through pics on ff of positive hpts for the dollar store brand i've been using and i think they tend to only have VERY VERY faint lines when positive until you get way far into pg. soooooo, i'm really trying not to get my hopes up again, but it's hard when i was looking at all that.
> 
> amy, i'm so excited for you hun!!!! i hope this is it for you luv!!!! :hugs:
> 
> China and toxic...you know the drill! :haha: not out yet girlies. :winkwink:
> 
> poppy, i hope you get some good rest and korben lets you sleep tonight hun! :kiss:
> 
> g'night to all my dingy dongs!!! i'll be on for a bit in the morning, then i have my interview at 12:30p here. fxxxx it all goes well! talk to you later! :hug:

Good luck in the interview today PK, you wont have a problem they'll be putty in your hands :hugs: fx the witch do get you either missy xxx


----------



## coral11680

yay poppy!!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp: :bfp:

listen I know why you are worried but those lines are very dark!!!!!! no mistaking me thinks


----------



## coral11680

I just looked at your chart poppy looks good and you may of even O'ed on cd16 not 18 which would make you 13dpo whcih maybe why you have such a dark line!!! no squinting at all an beautiful line!!! yay:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Coral im gonna get a different test tomorrow, even tho im a bit nausea today im still wary lmao god what my like... think chart said i ov'd cd18 cos i got 2 positive opks cd16 & cd17 i think x


----------



## coral11680

probably was cd18 then so maybe you got twins in there with a dark line like that at 11dpo:haha: when is your dd hun?


----------



## coral11680

July 31st!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

LMP was 21st October x


----------



## coral11680

I worked it out by conception date of Nov 7 th and due date is July 31st!! yay July baby too x


----------



## poppy666

Bet doctors says 28th tho cos they go off LMP :shrug: but if true its a July baby which i wanted dont have a summer baby :haha: but im staying calm or trying too xx


----------



## coral11680

yeah I understand but its so hard not to get excited isnt it. these lines are def darker than yours last month and MC's superdrugs so I have a good feeling for you!:happydance: July 28th/31st who cares its July!


----------



## poppy666

:haha: lets see how many in there as i had ov pains from both lol ohhhhh no lets not think that way :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Starting to believe it a bit more, just done an IC and the line is there even tho its faint but pink :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

:happydance::happydance::happydance: told ya! :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## coral11680

where the feck is everyone? I'm having a party for you on my own!:haha: oh well
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::blue::blue::blue::pink::pink::pink::yellow::yellow::yellow::dance::dance::dance::rofl::rofl::rofl::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:bfp::bfp::flow::flow::flow::flow::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::rain::rain::rain::rain::flasher::flasher::flasher::holly::holly::holly::holly::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> where the feck is everyone? I'm having a party for you on my own!:haha: oh well
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::blue::blue::blue::pink::pink::pink::yellow::yellow::yellow::dance::dance::dance::rofl::rofl::rofl::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> :bfp::bfp::flow::flow::flow::flow::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::rain::rain::rain::rain::flasher::flasher::flasher::holly::holly::holly::holly::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

LOL You crazy muppet :haha: :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

:haha: :rofl: I never said I weren't crazy!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Be 41 by then Eeeek :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

I take it this will be your last baby? 41 isnt bad. I'll be 31 and this will be my last


----------



## coral11680

dont think I could handle more than 3 kids!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yes im going to book myself into the vets after this one :haha: my other 3 will be 18,19 & 20 so they leaving home for uni etc next yr, just be korben on his own x


----------



## coral11680

:haha: aww so korben will have a little brother or sister to play with soon!


----------



## coral11680

add your positive test into fertility friend


----------



## poppy666

Do you not think it a bit early to add it in just incase something happens with another test? arghhh paranoia again, sorry x


----------



## coral11680

no you got a positive so you can put it in I did. Everything will be fine popsy wopsy:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Can't believe I missed ya pops! 

Oh for fecks sake Pops, you have got a :baby: ding dong in there ok? I'll party with ya coral ;)
:happydance::bfp::crib::dance::friends::headspin::yipee::juggle::wohoo::loopy::flasher::rain::flasher::loopy::wohoo::juggle::headspin::friends::yipee::dance::happydance:

Don't forget Pops. My first BFP was a Superdrug too. Poor MC was just very unfortunate. No reason why such bad fate will happen again to any of us. You lines are getting darker Pops, so all is well :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Poppy, as awful as it may sound, 'something' could happen to any of our pregnancy's. You can't think that way! x


----------



## coral11680

yay i get to party again Hi tink :hi:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:blue::blue::yellow::yellow::pink::pink::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:juggle::juggle::juggle::football::football::football::football::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::lolly::lolly::rain::rain::rain:
:bunny::bunny::bunny::holly::holly::holly::flasher::flasher::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## coral11680

:hugs:I agree tink, none of us know what will happen but you have to think positively or you will drive yourself crazy:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Exactly my dear Coral.......YAY BFP PARTYYYYYYYY!

:holly:\\:D/:bunny::wohoo::yellow::holly::baby:


----------



## Hopes314

This is HARDLY a ttc thread anymore! Love it though, definitely helps with the pma i think for those FEW of us still out here waiting!! So excited for everyone :) congrats poppy!!!


----------



## ToxicFox92

Okay so i started light flow this morning. Do i count today as CD1 as its no longer spotting or streaking, its actually proper bleeding but just light? :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Toxic, I would call it CD1 myself, unless it became more of a 'flow' last night. I'm sorry she got ya honey :hugs: x


----------



## Hopes314

i think any normal red flow is cd1, even light, as long as its not just spotting


----------



## ToxicFox92

Okaydokay, start the agnus castus again today, i'm actually quite excited to see how it goes :D
Yeahh it was just spotitng and some streaking last night, and then it stopped. But today it's light flow.

Is there any reason as to why my temp is still above the coverline? :wacko:


----------



## Hopes314

toxic-my temps stay above coverline until well into, if not after, af each cycle


----------



## ToxicFox92

Thanks hopes :Dxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Progesterone probably, either taking a while to drop, or you are actually preggo and having a bleed? When you tests come I think you should pee on one to be certain honey. It was only a couple of days ago we had a lady on here get BFP then have a day of bleeding. She was checked over in the early pregnancy unit and they confirmed all was well. So if you have ic's coming I would check, won't hurt will it? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

And i second what hopes said, I have had a couple of cycles where its took a while for my temps to lower back to normal, sometimes it just takes a while for our hormones to regulate x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Ding dongs :happydance: just done my chart now fx its a sticky :hugs:


----------



## ToxicFox92

i have low progesterone, that's why i'm trying the agnus castus, it brought on O pretty quite when i started them mid cycle last cycle so fingers crossed. :D x
I'm not paying too much attention to my temps, it confuses me a bit. So much can contribute to dips, rises etc. I'm going more with my CM that anything, just the temp helps with ovulation i think. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

STICKY BEAN DUST :dust: :dust: :dust: xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh that was quick, got my first midwife appointment tomorrow lol they originally said 8 weeks, so this is very early. Ah well might see if i can swing an early scan :haha: x


----------



## mrsamyrach

wish my fecker would hurry up
im sure bitch is playing hide and seek only got sore nips now xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

Ooh do your puppy dog eyes tink!! :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

OHHHHHHH POPPY LUV!!!! SO MADE UP FOR YOU SWEETIE!!!!!!! 

:happydance::bfp::dust::dance::yipee::headspin::icecream::ninja::juggle::fool::tease::wohoo::rain::bunny::bfp::happydance::dust:


----------



## pk2of8

well good morning girlies :hi:

my temps dropped again this morning (haven't put it in yet...will in just a bit). not a huge drop but enough i'm sure af is coming today. that plus the TWO HUGE GLARING :bfn:s this morning. did my last $store cheapie and my frer. no mistaking it girls. and besides...now i smell it. (sorry i know that's so weird...) so i'm done for, for this cycle. *sigh* oh well.

thank you for the well wishes luvs, for my interview. :hugs: excited and nervous both. tink, i THINK it will be 5:30pm your time. i was trying to work it last night, but i was too tired. did you guys (UK'ers) observe the time change?? if yes, then it's 5 hour difference. if not, then 6 hours difference i think (which would mean it's at 6:30 your time) :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

YOU NEXT!! Along with everyone else missy :kiss: :hug:


----------



## phoebe

poppy CONGRATULATIONS woohooo!!!!

:happydance::happydance::kiss::cloud9::dust::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::friends::friends::pop::pop::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::flasher::flasher::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny::flasher::flasher::loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee::dust::happydance::happydance::happydance::holly::holly::loopy::flasher::wohoo::wohoo::hugs2::hugs2::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::dust::dust::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## phoebe

HI DING DONGSSS XXXXX
:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oooh that was quick, got my first midwife appointment tomorrow lol they originally said 8 weeks, so this is very early. Ah well might see if i can swing an early scan :haha: x

go for it tink xxxxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Question: I'm registering with a gp soon, it's taken a while but we finally found one. Basicaly, i want to get checked for PCOS because of my irregular periods, three months at a time without one is rediculous. I'm just worried that the GP will judge me for my age when i tell him we're TTC :( do you think he will?


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Sorry babydream, missed that post. If its growing that quick I would actually say its a good sign. Sinister things tend to grow at a more slower steady pace. Still could be a hernia, as if you imagine what a hernia is (an organ protruding through a space) the space its protruding through will stretch over time and more and more will protrude. Do you get that? Try and relax my dear, its unlikely to be anything as bad as your thinking :hugs: x
> 
> Thanks lovely, i knew you would make me feel better. We'll see what tomorrow brings xxxxxClick to expand...

good luck for tomorrow babydream xxx big fat juicy hugs lovely xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

pk good luck with interview xxx big fat juicy hugs xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

thanks phoebe dear...trying to get out of mental health for a while. i hope i can...we'll see what happens...

amy hun...you musta caught the dodgy fadge syndrome (henceforth known as DFS) from me... i hope you get it figured out soon luv... :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup, we put our clocks back so it will be 5:30. I'll get on it :)

Sorry your cycle looks like it hasn't worked out this time PK :( But you did have so much going on, and going wrong. :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Phoebe :wave: ;) yeah I'll try lol

MrsAmy, whats the plan? test again or wait it out? x


----------



## pk2of8

ToxicFox92 said:


> Question: I'm registering with a gp soon, it's taken a while but we finally found one. Basicaly, i want to get checked for PCOS because of my irregular periods, three months at a time without one is rediculous. I'm just worried that the GP will judge me for my age when i tell him we're TTC :( do you think he will?

well, sweetie, if he does, then you should find a new doc. you are very (VERY :winkwink:) young, but you are an adult. if your relationship is stable and committed, and you guys feel ready to have a baby together, and you have the support of your family, then it's not anyone's place to judge that. :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

ToxicFox92 said:


> Question: I'm registering with a gp soon, it's taken a while but we finally found one. Basicaly, i want to get checked for PCOS because of my irregular periods, three months at a time without one is rediculous. I'm just worried that the GP will judge me for my age when i tell him we're TTC :( do you think he will?

oh and i meant to also say that if you do have pcos, then the last thing you need is a doc who is going to disregard what you tell him b/c of your age. pcos can seriously affect ttc so it's vital you have a doc who listens to you and takes you seriously. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I posted BFP in other thread fx nothing goes wrong :dohh: will shut up about it now bc im doing my own head in :haha: 

PK will be all here waiting to hear your good news about your interview sweetie :thumbup: fx :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

thank you tink...this has been a WRETCHED cycle. really hoping the next one goes much smoother...


----------



## ToxicFox92

pk2of8 said:


> ToxicFox92 said:
> 
> 
> Question: I'm registering with a gp soon, it's taken a while but we finally found one. Basicaly, i want to get checked for PCOS because of my irregular periods, three months at a time without one is rediculous. I'm just worried that the GP will judge me for my age when i tell him we're TTC :( do you think he will?
> 
> oh and i meant to also say that if you do have pcos, then the last thing you need is a doc who is going to disregard what you tell him b/c of your age. pcos can seriously affect ttc so it's vital you have a doc who listens to you and takes you seriously. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! i'm going to see how this cycle goes with agnus castus, and if it doesnt help even slightly, then i'll get it checked out :happydance:
xxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

POPPY CAN I CHANGE MY SIGGY YET?! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> thank you tink...this has been a WRETCHED cycle. really hoping the next one goes much smoother...

PK Have you decided about the Soy for next cycle? x


----------



## pk2of8

thank you poppy hunni :kiss: i'll be anxious to tell you all about it too! :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well he shouldn't Toxic, thats not fair at all. If your ready your ready. But unfortunately you will always come across those people in life that are small minded and judgmental. If he turns out to be just that, put your foot down and stand up for yourself maturely. You have as much right to health care as anybody else, regardless of age, sex, ethnicity, etc...

lol I'll get down off my soap box now lol x


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> POPPY CAN I CHANGE MY SIGGY YET?! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::flower::flower::flower:

LOL Your all nutters in here, i dunno Toxic if you want can leave it till ive done a digi, its up to you :kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> thank you tink...this has been a WRETCHED cycle. really hoping the next one goes much smoother...
> 
> PK Have you decided about the Soy for next cycle? xClick to expand...

i defo want to try the soy. cd3-9 is the plan right now. hopefully i'm right and af will start today (probably during my interview...would be my luck...), so will do that fertility test on cd3 and start the soy that night. also remember about dh's SA? that is on Monday and so far he's resigned about going. he's not liking the idea but he's not backing out. i have to play it cool all weekend, and i promised him a trip to his favey surf shop after the appt, so hopefully that will keep him in line. :dohh:


----------



## LEW32

GOOD Morning Ding Dongs!

POPPY - SO HAPPY for you Hun! :happydance::cloud9::spermy::dance::headspin::holly::rain::flasher::bunny::holly::holly::wohoo::wohoo::juggle::fool:

@Pk- good luck at the interview - will be thinking about you!

@Toxic- sorry af got ya- but on to the next cycle :hug:

@Amy- FXing for you that af doesn't show!

@babydream- praying all goes well tomorrow in your appt- try not to worry hun!

@Tink, Coral, Hopes, Pheebs- How ya feeling today?????


----------



## ToxicFox92

I wont jinx it for you hun, i'll wait. -bites fignernails-

*I'm so fecking happy for you!!!!!*


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

And P.S I was trying to conceive at 18. I took to motherhood like a duck to water, and was better prepared than some the mums on the postnatal ward lol But I also got the 'LOOKS' and 'COMMENTS' cause I actually looked much younger :haha: But you just rise above it x


----------



## pk2of8

oh and i'm also wondering about using the progesterone cream...wish there was an otc way to check for that. does anybody know???? from my temps, it seems to take a LONG time before my body responds to progesterone after Ov and for my temps to get a good rise, so i'm wondering if that's affecting things as well... :shrug:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> And P.S I was trying to conceive at 18. I took to motherhood like a duck to water, and was better prepared than some the mums on the postnatal ward lol But I also got the 'LOOKS' and 'COMMENTS' cause I actually looked much younger :haha: But you just rise above it x

Yeah, im not bothered about all of that, because its my life, y'know?
im jsut worried that my GP starts his shite with me, cause he's the only one that can help me. and i need him :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes PK, I noticed that about your charts too. I think you might hold the key there actually, and think its a very good idea to get the cream x


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> thank you tink...this has been a WRETCHED cycle. really hoping the next one goes much smoother...
> 
> PK Have you decided about the Soy for next cycle? xClick to expand...
> 
> i defo want to try the soy. cd3-9 is the plan right now. hopefully i'm right and af will start today (probably during my interview...would be my luck...), so will do that fertility test on cd3 and start the soy that night. also remember about dh's SA? that is on Monday and so far he's resigned about going. he's not liking the idea but he's not backing out. i have to play it cool all weekend, and i promised him a trip to his favey surf shop after the appt, so hopefully that will keep him in line. :dohh:Click to expand...

Remember what i said about my dh being hesitant to have the SA think he feared it being his problem than anything else ( must be an ego thing with guys) Im sure he be ok monday x


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> And P.S I was trying to conceive at 18. I took to motherhood like a duck to water, and was better prepared than some the mums on the postnatal ward lol But I also got the 'LOOKS' and 'COMMENTS' cause I actually looked much younger :haha: But you just rise above it x

i can so relate tink! i wasn't REALLY ttc at 18, but i was preggers at 19 and delivered dd1 a week after i turned 20. i am petite and back then i was VERY tiny and looked about 15-16, so i know exactly what you mean about the "looks". i got 'em bad too...especially when a year later, i had another LO, and then by the time of my fourth i was only 24 and still looked early 20's at most. (no such luck now) but i used to get AWFUL stares and terribly rude, just ugly questions from people! unbelievable the rudeness and audacity, nerve of some people!!! i've more times had people asked me if my children all have the same father!!!! not judging people whose children have different fathers, but the obvious implied assumption was that i was a teen who was sleeping around indiscriminately and just popping out babies. arrrggghhh still angers me to think about it :growlmad: hasn't happened in years tho...now i just look old :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well if he does, you tell him that you need him to be non judgmental, that it is not his place to judge, but to help you with your health concerns. And if he doesn't you complain on grounds of discrimination, and find another G.P. You'll be fine honey, hope you don't even need it and get lucky this cycle x


----------



## phoebe

LEW32 said:


> GOOD Morning Ding Dongs!
> 
> POPPY - SO HAPPY for you Hun! :happydance::cloud9::spermy::dance::headspin::holly::rain::flasher::bunny::holly::holly::wohoo::wohoo::juggle::fool:
> 
> @Pk- good luck at the interview - will be thinking about you!
> 
> @Toxic- sorry af got ya- but on to the next cycle :hug:
> 
> @Amy- FXing for you that af doesn't show!
> 
> @babydream- praying all goes well tomorrow in your appt- try not to worry hun!
> 
> @Tink, Coral, Hopes, Pheebs- How ya feeling today?????

 Hi lew xxx
how are u hun?? feeling good i hope. I am fine tyvm, went xmas shopping today and accidently bought myself something instead:rofl::rofl::rofl: but to be fair, i did buy the cat a pressy xxx:thumbup:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Yeah i'm gonna see if Agnus Castus work this cycle, even if it brings it down a week this time, i wont need him. We're gonna DTD every two days till O this time, we didnt do that last cylce :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: PK, that was exactly what I got :rofl: I just laugh about it now. Supermarkets were the worst! Mind you, I also got the well meaning but patronising treatment. "Aren't you a good little mum, good for you!" :rofl: x


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :rofl: PK, that was exactly what I got :rofl: I just laugh about it now. Supermarkets were the worst! Mind you, I also got the well meaning but patronising treatment. "Aren't you a good little mum, good for you!" :rofl: x

OMG tink!!! it was exactly the same for me!!! :haha: and it did always seem to happen at the supermarket too!!! :rofl: maybe occasionally at the shopping mall... wow. :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

tink, re: the progesterone...i've been reading that book "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" and it mentions that for some women their bodies just react slower to the progesterone and have a small shift at the beginning of their luteal phase and then a higher shift later, like mine seems to do. so it may be normal too. so that's why i'm on the fence about using it or not :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

hey girls

PK sorry for your BFN hopefully this next cycle will be the one for you:hugs: Good luck today at interview also

Lew, I'm fine thanks hun and you?

Toxic hopefully you will get your bfp this cycle and wont need to see the doctor but like the others have said they shouldnt be jusdging your age you are an adult now. I rememeber when I first got pregnant I was 19 (was engaged to hubby) Anyway I had a miscarriage and the doctor who gave me my DandC said to me, well I think I should educate you about birth control so this doesnt happen again!! Cheeky sod!!:haha: Anyway I got pregnant 3 months after that just after I turned 20 and had me dd 2 weeks before I turned 21!

hi all the other ding dongs! :hi:


----------



## AllieBlue

Hey ladies!! :D

Poppy- Congrats! I'm so happy for you!!

PK - sorry you didnt get your BFP. Fingers crossed for you next cycle!!

Tox - Your doctor shouldnt judge, just set him straight! But hopefully the pills will work for you and you'll get your BFP this time!!

How is everyone else doing? Any more updates?

Tink and Coral, hope you two are good today!!

As for me? Got a + on my opk today. CD12. Will be jumping OH when he gets home :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Tink where is your MW appointment? is she coming to your house? exciting:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK, have to admit, not too clued up on LP defects. If your not comfortable using the cream in case you don't actually have a progesterone problem, perhaps try B6? its meant to help. Sure someone on here used it......is it Lew? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, its at the childrens centre, joined to Aveley primary. She sounds really nice, an Irish giggler lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: PK, that was exactly what I got :rofl: I just laugh about it now. Supermarkets were the worst! Mind you, I also got the well meaning but patronising treatment. "Aren't you a good little mum, good for you!" :rofl: x
> 
> OMG tink!!! it was exactly the same for me!!! :haha: and it did always seem to happen at the supermarket too!!! :rofl: maybe occasionally at the shopping mall... wow. :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: told ya, two peas in a pod me n' you. Now we just gotta get you knocked up :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry Phoebe, don't think I said hi! :wave: x


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies,

Yes, Tink, I did use B6. I was worried I had a short Luteal Phase. I can't say for sure the B6 was what gave me a :bfp: but I can tell you:

1) I took 50mgs and had no side effects
2) My O was 3 days earlier than the previous month- perfectly on CD14
3) I didn't temp before, so no idea if my temps were different

I say, it can't hurt to take the vitamins. I am still on them- going to talk to the nurse about them tomorrow at my appt. They are supposed to help with Morning sickness too, so that's an added bonus to keep taking them :)

One thing I did read was to take B6 with equal amounts of B12. I didn't do that exactly- I do have a B12 vit too, but its much less than the B6. The best idea is to take a Bcomplex that has 50 mgs of B6. I couldn't find one- so taking 3 vitamins- B12 complex, B6 and Prenatal...

Pk- perhaps wait to see results of SA before messing with progesterone? I don't think there is any harm in using the Bvits, but you might want to also check it out on your own. :)


----------



## ToxicFox92

AF has come on full force now. Fantastic!! I'm determined to get my BFP this cycle!! :Dxx


----------



## LEW32

:hi: Pheebs and Coral - doing well, thanks!

No headache so far today- good sign! I am really debating on whether to just tell my close friends- I am seeing one tonight for dinner and its a BYOB - she asked if I was drinking (so I knew to bring something with me) I just said no.
Next week for Thanksgiving, a good friend of mine will be in from out of town and she wants to meet up with me and my OH for drinks (she had a new boyfriend she wants us to meet). Its definitely going to be awkward to go out for drinks and then not order any! Since her new boyfriend will be there- I am half tempted to just tell her ahead of time so she doesn't question me about it in front of him. 

Sigh...the holidays are going to make this hard to keep under wraps! Maybe I am just making it seem harder than it is... I don't know.


----------



## AllieBlue

ToxicFox92 said:


> AF has come on full force now. Fantastic!! I'm determined to get my BFP this cycle!! :Dxx

I HEAR YA SISTER!!
:thumbup::flower::happydance:


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, everyone! 

POOOPPPPPPYYYYYY!!!!! OMFG-I was thinking about you all day yesterday at work after I popped on for a min., your lines look even better today-I think congratulations are in order!!!

Tink-how exciting-your first mw appt. tomorrow! Let us know how it goes!

PK-good luck today, I'm sure you'll rock it out! Also, I think you mentioned your plans for taking soy cd3-9 next cycle, I'm 99% sure you're only supposed to take it for 5 days, like cd3-7 (those are the days I'm doing again this month). Month 3 on the soy for me, so let me know what you think of it!

LadyB, Coral and LEW-how are you all feeling today?

Hopes was right-there really are only a few of us on here left ttc!

ASFM-CD1 today, I'm pretty gutted about it. I am truly the example now of someone who has gotten many different symptoms of PMS over the period of a few months. I had pretty severe cramps for a couple of days, with no AF, which had NEVER happened. I always get cramps, then about an hour later, AF arrives. Didn't get it til this morning. May sound stupid, but I have really gotten to know my body over the past 7 months, and if something different happens I notice it. I really do well at NOT symptom spotting anymore, just notice major differences, you know? I'm def. waiting til I miss AF next month by at least a couple of days to test. Too much money and insanity!


----------



## LEW32

:hug: eesoja - sorry :af: got you....

At least you know now and can move on to the next cycle- hope you get your Xmas BFP!


----------



## LEW32

oh and :hi: Alli


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well I have told close friends, i figured if anything did go wrong I'll need their support. But I have little in the way of family and am an only child, so they are the closest i have to sisters. I know what you mean about the holidays, will be tough here lol I am partial to a glass of wine :haha: x


----------



## pk2of8

you're right eesoja...realized it only a few moments ago. i knew it was 5 days, but for some unknown reason typed 3-9, but you're right...it's 3-7. so sorry the :witch: got ya hun... i feel the same as you about really knowing my body and knowing what to expect and what's different for me. although this cycle has really thrown me for a loop i think. not so much that i thought i was pg, just like with the weird opk's and such. anyways, i'm also exactly like you, that once i start cramping, i usually start af within a couple of hours. been cramping for DAYS now and still waiting for it, although i expect it today. if af doesn't start today for me, i know i'm going to be an emotional wreck over it. ugh. anyway :hug: sweetie...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wave: Hey Eesoja! Sorry af got you :( :hugs: :hug: :hugs: You always manage to sound so positive, really hoping this cycle is your BFP cycle. Spreading extra fertile dust for you :dust: xxxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

OMG POPPY I KNEW IT!!!! :happydance: :dance: :thumbup: :happydance::yipee: I actually dreamt last night that I woke up n logged onto Bnb first thing in the morning and saw your :bfp: and that's just what happened!!! WOOHOO sooo happy for you and your family girlie! :hug:


----------



## eesoja81

PK & Tink-thx for the hugs-really needing them today!! 

PK-I figured it was just a typo, but just wanted to make sure, as I've heard that taking it longer can hinder your cycle! And about those cramps...I just wish it was the same every month, you know? That way we could just get on with it! As for your OPK situation this month, how weird! Hopefully it was just a 'more screwy than usual' cycle and you're back to normal this month! I think you'll like the soy, there is really no question when you ovulate (at least for me) and that makes things a bit easier. 

Tink-I do try to stay positive, it's just every time I get AF I'm a little more sad and wish I could do something more to conceive. I am truly happy in my life now, and to have more children is honestly the only thing I want! 

I care about you girls, and am always thankful for the constant support-this is such a great little group, and I'm looking forward to being friends with you beyond this time in our lives!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hii eesoja!! Sorry the witch got you :( I know just what you mean with the disappointment of SS and then testing early and :bfn:... can be crushing! Good luck with the soy next cycle, and yeah LOTSA :dust: for your Christmas :bfp:!!!! :hug: 

I'm doing fine, thanks for asking :) Had a headache n sore bbs and some lightheadness last couple of days but all those suddenly went away last evening so I started panicking a bit... but just trying to stay relaxed and trust that everything is progressing the way it should... got my scan in about 2 weeks... twiddling my thumbs :shrug:


----------



## eesoja81

LadyB-glad to hear you're doing well-another TWW til your scan!! Hang in there-be confident that you're doing everything right, so I'm sure everything will be ok. Everything will be new and different for you now, you know? So excited for you:flower:


----------



## ladybeautiful

PK - GOOD LUCK ON THE INTERVIEW!! You will soo rock it lady! :thumbup: Let us know how it went! Oops 5pm UK time is what time in Florida? And what time in Colorado? :wacko:

Hey saw you girls talk about progesterone and B6 but only quickly breezed through your posts... just wanted to add my two cents.... I seem to have a somewhat borderline progesterone level (9.6 on the 7DPO test). From what Ive read, docs like to see >10 to show you can sustain a pregnancy shd there be one. The last cycle I checked I was using prog cream and the level was a high 18!! But it was on my 9.6 cycle that I got my BFP. When I asked doc two days back about whether I shd be concerned bout low prog now that i'm pregnant she said she doesn't see why because that test was taken at &dpo and now I'm pregnant so it should have gone up :shrug: I'm praying it's enough and things go smoothly. But I've also started using the prog cream since 8 DPO and have been literally slathering it on since I got my bfp! :) 

ummm i forgot where i was going with this :dohh: but yeah the prog cream is available over the counter and seems to help a bit so I think it shouldn't hurt to use past Ov. Also a blood test might be a good idea although I don't think prog would be an issue for you since you've already had successful pregnancies. 

I also have been takng Vit B6 last cycle... it actually pushed BACK my ov from usually CD 12/13 to CD15 this time.
EDIT: but maybe the later OV meant a stronger Ov... dunno... but it worked!


----------



## eesoja81

Ok, so totally off subject, but my sister and I have been researching our family tree, and knew we had a great-great grandmother who was 100% Cherokee, a great-great grandfather who was a General in the Civil War, and are 50% Polish (great grandparents born in Poland). However, on the other side of the family, we've got ancestors who came to the US only in the 1800's from Wiltshire. Apparently 'almost everyone called Gingell' is related. My great-grandmother is a Gingell-any of you girls in the UK know any? How cool would that be?


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Girlies,

Poppy huge congrats huni, so very pleased for you babe:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:

eesoja, I'm with you huni the :witch: got me as well today:growlmad: I'm ok though, no point :cry: over spilt milk so onwards to the next cycle. 
Mum has a feeling I'll get my :bfp: in Dec hope she's right if my next cycle is the same as this months I should be due af on Daisy's birthday!!!

Hope everyone else is ok and:hi:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Toxic... sorry about :af: paying a visit :hugs: tell her she can stay a bit but not to come back for a loooong time! :)


----------



## pk2of8

hey ladyb :hugs: glad you're feeling well today hun. try not to worry too much about NOT having symptoms. a lot of women totally breeze through the first tri, so maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones! :winkwink: 

i think 12:30 here would be 10:30a your time (mountain time right?) :wacko: thanks for the well wishes tho sweetie! :hugs:

as for the progesterone and B6 etc...my prenats have a great b complex in them, .....but...... i haven't taken them in a couple of weeks :blush: ...mostly b/c i had a really bad breakout that started shortly after i started taking them and i wasn't sure if the vits triggered it or not, so i was trying to see if not taking them would help me clear up. make sense? i'll probably start taking them again tho... *sigh*

with the progesterone...:shrug: i just don't know... i'm starting to strongly suspect pcos...maybe not severe but i think it's there. i don't know...i could be way off. it's just i have several of the symptoms, and i've felt for several years that my "hormones" were out of whack. i tried last year to get my ob/gyn to check, but all she checked for was thyroid, which came back fine. it's been 10 years since my last pg, so i think things can change over time for whatever reason with your hormonal make-up. i'm just hoping if any of that or something similar is the issue that we can get it addressed quickly. i can be patient, but i don't like inactivity (if that makes sense??) regardless, i won't address anything with the docs til after Christmas since our insurance won't change over til the 1st of the new year.


----------



## pk2of8

DM sorry the :witch: got you today too :hugs: i hope we can all be moving on soon! :kiss:


----------



## ToxicFox92

meow. im really tired :( i cant be bothere dmaking tea, ims till in my pjs. crap day ahah :haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

DM.... :hugs: stupid, stupid AF!!! :growlmad:
Anyway seems like a few of you are on CD1 together.... you will all soon be :bfp: buddies!!!


----------



## ladybeautiful

essoja... I have Indian blood but from Asia ;)

I love family trees!! I started a family tree at geni.com as part of a school project two years ago and now have like 500 family members or so in it!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

ToxicFox I now the feeling hun, I've got to go shopping today and can't be arsed got to be done though, I've got feck all in:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hugs: :hug: :hugs: Daisysmum......so sorry :( xxxxxx


----------



## eesoja81

ladybeautiful said:


> essoja... I have Indian blood but from Asia ;)
> 
> I love family trees!! I started a family tree at geni.com as part of a school project two years ago and now have like 500 family members or so in it!

That's so cool! I'm becoming really interested in it! There are a couple of websites w/lineage from each side of my family that are strictly for that particular last name and it's descendant's. We've got a coat of arms in England from the 1300's, and quite a few family members who actually changed their last name as not to sound ethnic, so who knows! I would really like to find out more, but ancestry.com is super expensive (like $25-30/month)! Does geni.com cost anything?


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ahh Thanks Tink, I'm really ok though:thumbup: Had my down days when I tested and yesterday when my temp dropped but went out for some retail therapy:happydance:

Gonna do the soy again this month, I have my conceive plus just got to have a word with dh spermies and tell them to bloody swin the right way:haha:

has anyone herd anything from MrsAmy yet, I really hope she's ok:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

:hug: DM sorry the biatch got you, what dose you taking of the Soy this cycle? :hugs:

Toxic :hugs: sweetie hope your ok xx

eesoja81 hope your ok hun xxxx

LB nice dream :thumbup: all i ever dreamt about was OPKs :haha:

Lew thanks sweetie :kiss:

Babydream will be thinking about you tomorrow hope everything goes well :hug:

Amy :test::test::test:

Allie thanks sweetie :kiss:

Everyone else hope your all ok xxx

Me? just been out in the wet weather n LO bit cranky think its his gums, still not one tooth n he's 8mths next friday :shrug:


----------



## ladybeautiful

eesoja, we use the free Geni, but there's some extra features for paid membership. I don't know if it works the same way as Ancestry, but we mostly just use it to keep it in touch with family members that we already know. I think 'finding' family members is a paid feature. I've heard great things about Ancestry, but I dunno it would throw up any results for Indian ancestors...


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey Phoebe :wave: ;) yeah I'll try lol
> 
> MrsAmy, whats the plan? test again or wait it out? x

ive fecking tested on pound shop one it feels like im wet so was astonished that its cm x
plus it feels like a water infection u know that hot sensation
i dont fecking know im well pissed x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> Ahh Thanks Tink, I'm really ok though:thumbup: Had my down days when I tested and yesterday when my temp dropped but went out for some retail therapy:happydance:
> 
> Gonna do the soy again this month, I have my conceive plus just got to have a word with dh spermies and tell them to bloody swin the right way:haha:
> 
> has anyone herd anything from MrsAmy yet, I really hope she's ok:hugs:

amys stressed as a twat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

toxic-lemme tell ya a story hunny when i was 18/19 i was a dirty bitch lol shagged owt that breathed and never got caught
i was diagnosed with pcos i had 3 the size of grapes and was very painful near period time which could be 28 days or i remember going 9 months without having a bleed
i was refered to my hosp regarding fertility at the time i weighed over 20 stone they basically said lose 8 stone and we will consider you pffff x
i had a heart attack in 2005 so they passed me for gastric banding and i have lost 6 stones which have made my pcos shrink and having 11 years ttc i got caught preg in march m/c in may
please dont let the docs fob you off like they did me if i had stood my ground and demanded 2nd opinion i wouldnt have had to wait for a fecking heaert attack for someone to take notice xxx


----------



## poppy666

OMG Amy you have been through so much & admire your determination :hugs: your gonna make a smashing mum you know that :kiss: as for wet down there thats how i feel but my cm hasnt been creamy its been more like my fertile cm with white in it n thats been like that since i ov'd :shrug:

If no af by monday id make an appointment n get your bloods done x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> OMG Amy you have been through so much & admire your determination :hugs: your gonna make a smashing mum you know that :kiss: as for wet down there thats how i feel but my cm hasnt been creamy its been more like my fertile cm with white in it n thats been like that since i ov'd :shrug:
> 
> If no af by monday id make an appointment n get your bloods done x

mines gone but tmi tinge of yellow in nick nicks x


----------



## mrsamyrach

determination got bucket loads pops but there is always a time when you are physically drained hun x
i remember when i found out in march couldnt believe it just could not believe it people would say take it easy amy but i would think why would anyone take something so precious to me that ive wanted for 11 years-im just glad this week is nearly over with x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy I'm going to take 160mg days 3-5 then 200mg days 6 and 7 fx I get that bloody egg this month, it's prob hiding from the spermies that are swimming the wrong way:haha:

Amy I had that same wet feeling when I was preggas with Daisy, kept going to the loo convinced af had started:haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Amy theres no one I'd like to see more with a big fat fecking positivethan you huni


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Wish that storky would hurry the feck up for you Amy, you soooooooo deserve it. (((((((((AMY))))))))))) :hug: x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> Poppy I'm going to take 160mg days 3-5 then 200mg days 6 and 7 fx I get that bloody egg this month, it's prob hiding from the spermies that are swimming the wrong way:haha:
> 
> Amy I had that same wet feeling when I was preggas with Daisy, kept going to the loo convinced af had started:haha:

thanks luv i just feel im out seems ages since we shagged oooooo i just dont know
regarding soy ive bought some and im gonna take 200g 5 tabs a night cd3-cd7 fuck it well when shes stopped pissing about xx


----------



## poppy666

I agree with DM & Tink im gonna celebrate once i hear those words off you Amy :hugs:

DM lol i thought i had a petition up there against dh spermies :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

how can i be pregnant i know you keep explaining it but i have never known this long no af and bfn


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies it went well today seen mr fox s nurse she has done loads off bloods for hormones,thyroid,blood disorder have to go back on the 17th jan at 12pm for my results off my fox xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Aw Amy you bloody made me cry!!!!! I give a shit about my bfp now i want you to have yours first!!!! FX it's gonna turn out all good in a day or two.

DM, Eesoja, sorry af got you girls. 

Hi all xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

i dont mean to sorry x
its hardest enough for anyone the tww never mind fecking nearly 3 weeks x


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies it went well today seen mr fox s nurse she has done loads off bloods for hormones,thyroid,blood disorder have to go back on the 17th jan at 12pm for my results off my fox xxxxx

Caz why so long a wait till you go back for results? x


----------



## babydream

You don't need to apologize hun, i apologize for whining after a few months when you've had your fair share of trying too.


----------



## babydream

Poppy i hope you don't mind me changing my siggy...

This stupid thing won't let me put more than 6icons/smiles into my sig including the TDD logo. What to do when more of us get bfp???? I had to get a lot off.


----------



## poppy666

Babydream thats why i dont use the emotion just type it on n turn them red bc they wont allow me anymore emotions :shrug: x


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Babydream thats why i dont use the emotion just type it on n turn them red bc they wont allow me anymore emotions :shrug: x

duh :dohh: thanks xx


----------



## poppy666

lol ive got a few on my list that dont come on here no more, need to take them off n put the newbies on x


----------



## mrsamyrach

inkdchick? regal peas? whatever happened to em xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

mrsamyrach said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> Ahh Thanks Tink, I'm really ok though:thumbup: Had my down days when I tested and yesterday when my temp dropped but went out for some retail therapy:happydance:
> 
> Gonna do the soy again this month, I have my conceive plus just got to have a word with dh spermies and tell them to bloody swin the right way:haha:
> 
> has anyone herd anything from MrsAmy yet, I really hope she's ok:hugs:
> 
> amys stressed as a twat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> toxic-lemme tell ya a story hunny when i was 18/19 i was a dirty bitch lol shagged owt that breathed and never got caught
> i was diagnosed with pcos i had 3 the size of grapes and was very painful near period time which could be 28 days or i remember going 9 months without having a bleed
> i was refered to my hosp regarding fertility at the time i weighed over 20 stone they basically said lose 8 stone and we will consider you pffff x
> i had a heart attack in 2005 so they passed me for gastric banding and i have lost 6 stones which have made my pcos shrink and having 11 years ttc i got caught preg in march m/c in may
> please dont let the docs fob you off like they did me if i had stood my ground and demanded 2nd opinion i wouldnt have had to wait for a fecking heaert attack for someone to take notice xxxClick to expand...

Thank you for that amy, you've made me even more determined to get answers if i dont ovulate this cycle! You've been through so much crap hun, big hugs for you! I feel stupid for moaning about it all as this is only my second cycle actively TTC now!! (NTPT 5 months prior). You're so brave honey. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> inkdchick? regal peas? whatever happened to em xx

Dunno will have to take them off, there is a few too on main page that need to come off too x


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: hello girlies!!! nobody been on for almost an hour it looks like. welllll....interview went VERY well. the guy was more trying to sell his company to me than me needing to sell myself to him for the job, if ya know what i mean??? :happydance::happydance:

it's more of contract/sub-contracting work than becoming an actual employee, but it seems like he has enough work that he could give me enough hours to equal full time. and if not, i think i could pick up a few hours here or there with some other contract work to make up for it. AND, he's got great pay scale rates, considering my experience, and i wouldn't even have to put in a full 40 hours to get the same pay i'm making now. once i get my national certification, that would go up even more, so it's all very promising. i'm very excited luvvies, and i am so thankful to God for this! i needed something good to happen and after my rant the other day, you all know i need out of my current job. it really seems like this is it. i think he would give me work immediately if i said i wanted it, but i told him 1st of january is my availability. maybe i'll start doing some occasional work on an as-needed basis for him between now and january, but going full-time wouldn't be until january. i think i'm in shock and still trying to absorb it all. so much information to take in! this wold be such an answer to prayer! i'm sure there's more i want to say about it, but i'm a bit overwhelmed by it all at the mo. not in a bad way tho. :haha:

as for af...still haven't started yet. i put in a softcup prior to going for the interview b/c i was worried about getting caught while i was there...nothing yet. had a wee bit of spotting and lots of creamy cm in the cup, but otherwise, nothing there. :shrug: bought 10 new $store cheapie tests. was going to stop at the pharmacy to get some new frer's but had to get home for the kiddies getting back from school, so i'll do that later. and as soon as af starts, i'm ordering the 10miu internet cheapies. i'm defo doing soy, and i'm interested in the agnus castus now that toxic mentioned it, but there's conflicting info on the net about doing the 2 together, so i'm not sure. and i'm not sure which would be better for me. :shrug::wacko: why does it all have to be so complicated????

amy, hang in there sweetie. one way or the other you'll get an answer eventually. :kiss: altho i feel in the same :shipw: as you right now...just have to wait it out i guess. :dohh:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls! 
@Poppy omg i cannot believe it CONGRATS HUN!!! I go to work for 2 days n miss all the excitement lol
Im 8dpo today, IC was BFN. My PMA is begining to disappear already! Nothing in the way of symptoms. Haha feel like i'll i'll here ttc'ing myself soon although i know thats not the case! Sorry to every one who has got their visit from Aunt Flow x


----------



## Jenny Penn

PK good luck on the new job front x


----------



## ToxicFox92

Im in the best mood ever!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> :hi: hello girlies!!! nobody been on for almost an hour it looks like. welllll....interview went VERY well. the guy was more trying to sell his company to me than me needing to sell myself to him for the job, if ya know what i mean??? :happydance::happydance:
> 
> it's more of contract/sub-contracting work than becoming an actual employee, but it seems like he has enough work that he could give me enough hours to equal full time. and if not, i think i could pick up a few hours here or there with some other contract work to make up for it. AND, he's got great pay scale rates, considering my experience, and i wouldn't even have to put in a full 40 hours to get the same pay i'm making now. once i get my national certification, that would go up even more, so it's all very promising. i'm very excited luvvies, and i am so thankful to God for this! i needed something good to happen and after my rant the other day, you all know i need out of my current job. it really seems like this is it. i think he would give me work immediately if i said i wanted it, but i told him 1st of january is my availability. maybe i'll start doing some occasional work on an as-needed basis for him between now and january, but going full-time wouldn't be until january. i think i'm in shock and still trying to absorb it all. so much information to take in! this wold be such an answer to prayer! i'm sure there's more i want to say about it, but i'm a bit overwhelmed by it all at the mo. not in a bad way tho. :haha:
> 
> as for af...still haven't started yet. i put in a softcup prior to going for the interview b/c i was worried about getting caught while i was there...nothing yet. had a wee bit of spotting and lots of creamy cm in the cup, but otherwise, nothing there. :shrug: bought 10 new $store cheapie tests. was going to stop at the pharmacy to get some new frer's but had to get home for the kiddies getting back from school, so i'll do that later. and as soon as af starts, i'm ordering the 10miu internet cheapies. i'm defo doing soy, and i'm interested in the agnus castus now that toxic mentioned it, but there's conflicting info on the net about doing the 2 together, so i'm not sure. and i'm not sure which would be better for me. :shrug::wacko: why does it all have to be so complicated????
> 
> amy, hang in there sweetie. one way or the other you'll get an answer eventually. :kiss: altho i feel in the same :shipw: as you right now...just have to wait it out i guess. :dohh:

Thats fantastiic news PK im excited for you :happydance: you really needed a break this month and looks like you found one :hugs: I really hope everything works out and you take the offer sweetie.

Yes ive heard if you take the Soy and AC togethor they cancel each other out, so maybe try the Soy and see how you go or vice versa :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK, sooooooo happy for you!!!! I looked up at the clock a 5.30 and got down to it :) I have to say, I really felt like things are getting better, and that interview was the start of things.

:happydance: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Hey girls!
> @Poppy omg i cannot believe it CONGRATS HUN!!! I go to work for 2 days n miss all the excitement lol
> Im 8dpo today, IC was BFN. My PMA is begining to disappear already! Nothing in the way of symptoms. Haha feel like i'll i'll here ttc'ing myself soon although i know thats not the case! Sorry to every one who has got their visit from Aunt Flow x

Hey Jenny i dont even think i had any PMA this month honestly, i cancelled myself out daysssssssssss ago bc no symptoms and was planning what i was going to do next cycle, i also started testing at 8dpo with IC and only got a very faint line yesterday EVEN today i did off those, but ive read you more likely to only get a faint off them. Hang in there sweetie xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hi Jenny, yeah I was the same this cycle too, barely any symptoms and no PMA. :hugs: FX the next few days fly x

@Toxic, how comes your so happy? x


----------



## pk2of8

thanks poppy luv :hugs: yeah, i think i'm just going to do the soy for now and see what happens. i might try it a couple of cycles before trying something else...


----------



## pk2of8

thank you tink!!! i hope everything's on the up and up now for a while! would be such a relief! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well I've got a good feeling it will be :) Sounds very promising anyway! x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks for the reassurance girls, i'll just need to wait n see what happens i suppose. I'll test every day now til af n keep u all updated x


----------



## ToxicFox92

Tink - i'm awfull with bargains. I've jsut emailed a girl in my town whos selling a bunch of stuff, and she's giving me a shit ton for £40. i couldn't resist!

brand new baby grows and vests still in packets size first size and o-3 rrp £20
4 baby towels rrp £12
johnstons baby box rrp £10
baby quilt and cover for cot this has been used for a week but got new one excellent condition bought for £ 40
2 pkts of asda little angels nappies rrp £ 4.50 a packet
baby fleecy blanket still in box Rrp£20
baby rattles etc rrp £5
avent microwave steriliser rrp £30
3 pkets of avent new born bottles rrp £20 each
i pkt of bibs rrp £3


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right, I do believe I need an early night......yawning like crazy! Nunnites ding dongs :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Toxic, I have to admit I'm tempted to 'stock' up already. Well you couldn't leave that bargain could you lol x


----------



## ToxicFox92

:rofl: i know!! though i have to stop smoking in order to get it, but i don't mind. it's worth it!! :D

night night, sleep tight xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Perfect incentive Toxic! I am an ex smoker, found the patches really helped. I had them prescribed :) x


----------



## poppy666

Night Tink xxx


----------



## babydream

Pk, well done Hun, I'm glad the interview went well. 

DH came home without something I've asked him to get me for days and I nearly bit his head off crying. Wasn't important at all but it hurts that he doesn't seem to think of me. I'm around 8dpo acc to the period tracker. Sore and heavy boobs and dull feeling in tummy. Oh nooooooo! I'm ss-ing!!!! Stop me!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

fanny is dry as gandhis flipflop sick of shouting at up HURRY UP ONE WAY OR FECKING OTHER

only prob with this thread now is every1 is preggers and tired and dont come on where the fuck is cabbage-pants x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Oh babydream in 8 dpo too but having no symptoms :(
When u testing? x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> fanny is dry as gandhis flipflop sick of shouting at up HURRY UP ONE WAY OR FECKING OTHER
> 
> only prob with this thread now is every1 is preggers and tired and dont come on where the fuck is cabbage-pants x

Im on and tired, but cant go bed till i done the midnight feed pfft, i wish you knew one way or the other sweetie, so want you jumping on here shouting BFP :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Lmao babydream ss :haha: least yours sounds promising x


----------



## babydream

Amy, I've been thinking about cabbage all day, where the hell is she???

Toxic, no wonder you are in a good mood, excellent bargain!!! 

Night tink hunni!

Hey Jen, not sure when to test, af due around Wednesday, if not here by next weekend then I think I'll test. Or not...might not be able to resist! Haha


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Lmao babydream ss :haha: least yours sounds promising x

Oh popps, I've had this before, they really don't mean anything, could be only pms but can't help hoping.


----------



## ToxicFox92

babydream - your symptoms sound good, i've been pissy with DF all day, pour soul has been subject to my PMS. but im in a better mood now obviously. fantastic bargain.

Poppy - has the BFP sank in yet? :happydance:

Amy - I really hope you find out your result soon, hope you get it! I'm itching for you to get your BFP..no literally..i'm itching. someone scratch me!! :haha:


----------



## babydream

When are you testing Jen????


----------



## poppy666

Thats all i was looking out for sore bbs :haha: fx for you, actually everyone there isnt many more now to get their BFPs which is nice to see :hugs:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Thats all i was looking out for sore bbs :haha: fx for you, actually everyone there isnt many more now to get their BFPs which is nice to see :hugs:

I usually have sore boobs before af :( I might end up alone here still ttc soon :(


----------



## poppy666

Never be alone sweetie we all said ' nobody be left behind no matter what' and nobody has left even when they got their BFP, so your stuck with us sadly lol xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

I'll be with you babydream!! :Dxx


----------



## babydream

Thanks girls, I need my pma back but didn't b'd enough this month. Cd17&20 that's all.


----------



## mrsamyrach

im fecking well pissed off ive got spots and ulcers i had threading last week on my neck and chin and my neck is full of zits i never ever have zits like these


----------



## pk2of8

maybe that's a symptom amy??? :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Oh Ams, so frustrating! Sorry you are in limbo. 

I just figured...if I ov on cd14 then I did not get preggo on cd17 for sure. If I ov on cd17 as tracker said then I started to get sore boobs around 6dpo...No way I would have implanted by then and have hcg!! It's pms, the witch is on her way! Biatch!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

pfffffff fuck knows pk x
anyway shall me and you try soy ive bought mine from tescos so buzzing and 20 digi sticks for ov monitor x


----------



## pk2of8

i'm in limbo like you ames...waiting for the :witch: to actually start. but soon as she does, yeppers. i'll be doing soy with you luv. cd3-7. not sure of the dosage i'll take yet, but i'm doing it for sure.


----------



## mrsamyrach

baby i shagged on nov 3rd ov was nov 2nd someone says it could take 3 weeks after shag so really dont know
im worn out pk
im doing 5 tabs cd3-cd7 fuck it full whack lol nowt to lose x


----------



## babydream

Fx for all of us. I'll see what they say in the hospital tomorrow. If they say I need surgery I'll stop ttc for a while if all okay I'll take soy too!


----------



## pk2of8

yeah, we only :sex: on 2 nights and ff says it was 2 days before ov, not day of. i bet you're worn out. i am too, so i can only imagine how you must feel. xxx i just can't believe i haven't started full on af yet. good grief, if my temps stay up again tmw am and still no af and ANOTHER f-ing bfn, i will start freaking out soon.... i hate not knowing.... just give it to me one way or the other, ya know?


----------



## pk2of8

fx everything goes ok for you tomorrow babydream...i'll be praying for you too hun. what time is your appointment?


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Thanks girls, I need my pma back but didn't b'd enough this month. Cd17&20 that's all.

I only dtd on 3 times ( i put 4 but fell asleep n didnt lol) keep that PMA going sweetie, it only takes the once x


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> yeah, we only :sex: on 2 nights and ff says it was 2 days before ov, not day of. i bet you're worn out. i am too, so i can only imagine how you must feel. xxx i just can't believe i haven't started full on af yet. good grief, if my temps stay up again tmw am and still no af and ANOTHER f-ing bfn, i will start freaking out soon.... i hate not knowing.... just give it to me one way or the other, ya know?


you know these temping thing is it a normal temperature thing or the one you stick up your ass
what would it be if you were preggers


----------



## babydream

Thanks pk and poppy, app is at 10.30am, you'll be asleep pk :) 

I was silly enough to go on due date calculator: "Your estimated due date is Thursday, 4 August! You are 3weeks pregnant!" haha, I wish! :(


----------



## Jenny Penn

Babydream i will test every morning til af now (although hopefully she won't show) no point trying to kid myself into believing i could wait til af due lol im a POASA!!!
Night night ladies x


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Oh Ams, so frustrating! Sorry you are in limbo.
> 
> I just figured...if I ov on cd14 then I did not get preggo on cd17 for sure. If I ov on cd17 as tracker said then I started to get sore boobs around 6dpo...No way I would have implanted by then and have hcg!! It's pms, the witch is on her way! Biatch!!

Thats wrong too... implantation occurs between 6-12 dpo BUT can be 2 days earlier (4dpo) or 2 days later (14dpo) i read a lot lol xx hCG also builds up 2 days after implantation or longer x


----------



## pk2of8

mrsamyrach said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> yeah, we only :sex: on 2 nights and ff says it was 2 days before ov, not day of. i bet you're worn out. i am too, so i can only imagine how you must feel. xxx i just can't believe i haven't started full on af yet. good grief, if my temps stay up again tmw am and still no af and ANOTHER f-ing bfn, i will start freaking out soon.... i hate not knowing.... just give it to me one way or the other, ya know?
> 
> 
> you know these temping thing is it a normal temperature thing or the one you stick up your ass
> what would it be if you were preggersClick to expand...

:rofl: no neither one sweetie :kiss: it's called a BBT or basal body temperature thermometer. it's different from a fever thermometer b/c it measures to the hundredth, and i think they generally pick up the lower waking temperatures better. it seems really complicated when you first start, but after doing it a few weeks, it starts coming 2nd nature. i take my temp in my mouth with it. i've read you CAN do it vaginally (errr...fadge-wise :haha:) but no matter which way, you just have to be consistent with it and can't switch it back and forth. if you want to try sweetie, we'll all help you with it. i think it's really good for confirming Ov and tracking your luteal phase length. plus you know for sure after Ov when you should start af.


----------



## pk2of8

babydream said:


> Thanks pk and poppy, app is at 10.30am, you'll be asleep pk :)
> 
> I was silly enough to go on due date calculator: "Your estimated due date is Thursday, 4 August! You are 3weeks pregnant!" haha, I wish! :(

actually, hun, i'll be up b/c i do my temp at 5:30am here :flower: plus i have to go to the office tomorrow :sick: not looking forward to that.

anyway, August 4 is my bday!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: maybe you'll have a little ding dong :baby:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: stick it up your ass Amy lol god you make me laugh :haha: Watch you two planning Soy n both get your BFPs xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

lol pk well ive just took my temp and its 96.8 ????????????????????????? lol


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> :rofl: stick it up your ass Amy lol god you make me laugh :haha: Watch you two planning Soy n both get your BFPs xx

its fecking hurt ya twisted bitch


----------



## babydream

Oh gosh poppy! Well, I don't know...will see. Sometimes I have sore boobs right from ov for two weeks. I'm blessed with huge melons! I can't stand when my DD cups are small and uncomfortable!


----------



## pk2of8

hmmmmm...don't know what that means amy! lol xxx

but you do need to get one of those special BBT thermometers. they're not expensive and should have them at your pharmacy. then, what you have to do is take your temp at the same time every morning (or afternoon or night or whatever if you do shift work). the trick is taking it after a minimum of 3 hours of sleep and at the same time every day. morning is best, but you can still do it with shift work if you follow the guidelines of at least 3 hours sleep and keep it at the same time. also, you CANNOT get up and move around before you temp. you have to stay in bed and temp as soon as you wake up. then you can get up. :hugs:


----------



## babydream

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: stick it up your ass Amy lol god you make me laugh :haha: Watch you two planning Soy n both get your BFPs xx
> 
> its fecking hurt ya twisted bitchClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy, would be nice if didn't need the soy. but i feel too out of control if i can't start planning and making decisions. :nope:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: stick it up your ass Amy lol god you make me laugh :haha: Watch you two planning Soy n both get your BFPs xx
> 
> its fecking hurt ya twisted bitchClick to expand...

:haha: i was laughing at you saying that.... can get a BBT from Tesco's for 4 quid then your all set IF af comes fx it dont :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy, would be nice if didn't need the soy. but i feel too out of control if i can't start planning and making decisions. :nope:

Can understand PK i did plan to take it again this cycle but on cd3-7 like you, i do honestly think its amazing tho, so many stories on those 2 threads of ladies trying for 1yr, 2yr or even longer to concieve n got their BFPs on it x


----------



## mrsamyrach

ive just found one its a digital therm with fast response and alarm signal pmsl xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

do you reckon temping vaginally would be more accurate? :dohh:


----------



## babydream

pk2of8 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Thanks pk and poppy, app is at 10.30am, you'll be asleep pk :)
> 
> I was silly enough to go on due date calculator: "Your estimated due date is Thursday, 4 August! You are 3weeks pregnant!" haha, I wish! :(
> 
> actually, hun, i'll be up b/c i do my temp at 5:30am here :flower: plus i have to go to the office tomorrow :sick: not looking forward to that.
> 
> anyway, August 4 is my bday!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: maybe you'll have a little ding dong :baby:Click to expand...

Oh I'd love to have a prezzie on your b'day! Although I wouldn't mind a couple of weeks earlier on mine, 14 July!


----------



## mrsamyrach

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:im just sniffing it to make sure its not been up any1 ass spec the dogs rofl


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> do you reckon temping vaginally would be more accurate? :dohh:

Only if you didnt get excited whilst doing it :rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

ToxicFox92 said:


> do you reckon temping vaginally would be more accurate? :dohh:

fecking hell toxic got enough with having to put a ginger todger in it never mid summat digital stick it in ya gob lav x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:im just sniffing it to make sure its not been up any1 ass spec the dogs rofl

:rofl::rofl: go wash it ya dirty biatch x


----------



## babydream

Oh dear!! Amy and poppy you are nutters!!! :)


----------



## ToxicFox92

HAHAHA oh god you girls make me laugh i tell you that.
pops i doubt a thermometer would get me excited, i need bigger things in there for that :rofl:
amy i'm having terrible images now, cheers lovely :haha: i'll keep it in my gob. nothing else really goes in there apart from food and drink :)


----------



## babydream

Lmao!!!!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:im just sniffing it to make sure its not been up any1 ass spec the dogs rofl
> 
> :rofl::rofl: go wash it ya dirty biatch xClick to expand...

its clean woohoo welllll tis now ive licked it hahahaha


----------



## ToxicFox92

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:im just sniffing it to make sure its not been up any1 ass spec the dogs rofl
> 
> :rofl::rofl: go wash it ya dirty biatch xClick to expand...
> 
> its clean woohoo welllll tis now ive licked it hahahahaClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:!!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

There is so many pages to read! Not sure how i'm gonna catch up lol!
Congrats Poppy!! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs: YAY!!
btw girls i want u 2 add me on fb but dont want to write my email on here :/ is there anyway one of you could tell me your email so i can add one of you and then you write it on the private group thing for everyone to add me please and obv please dont mention ttc but i doubt you will anyway :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

lupinerainbow said:


> There is so many pages to read! Not sure how i'm gonna catch up lol!
> Congrats Poppy!! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs: YAY!!
> btw girls i want u 2 add me on fb but dont want to write my email on here :/ is there anyway one of you could tell me your email so i can add one of you and then you write it on the private group thing for everyone to add me please and obv please dont mention ttc but i doubt you will anyway :hugs:
> 
> xxxxx

lup just type in amy wilcox got same pic


----------



## babydream

I've been asking for that from you earlier LR and toxic!! Pm me your fb names I'll find you and add you to the group! xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

i added you amy :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Okay :thumbup: thanks just added you 

xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Oh I think Amy could add you to the group too! :)


----------



## mrsamyrach

right what dodgy dollys have just added me


----------



## lupinerainbow

babydream i dont know how to pm :blush: haha!

xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Oh i'm jodie by the way haha!


xxxx


----------



## poppy666

My dh just asked what im laughing at and i said dirty bitches on here, one wanting anything bigger than a thermometer up her fudge n another licking hers clean cos she dont know where its been :rofl:

Babydream we all nutters on here we need to be :haha:

LR if you inbox me your name i can add you think mine is set to private for searches so you wont find me, i never talk about ttc on there, just use mine to rant when pissed off like Amy lmao x


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> babydream i dont know how to pm :blush: haha!
> 
> xxxx

Click on our names in here ( left) and it will say send private message xx


----------



## babydream

Don't worry sweetie, I'm on Amy's fb too you can find me, same picture xx

Toxic I can't get pm on my iPhone I need laptop tomorrow but you can do the same as LR xx


----------



## pk2of8

girls you must go look at the video i posted on fb. if it's not in your news feed go to my profile and click on it...HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ToxicFox92

how do i find you babydream?


----------



## babydream

pk2of8 said:


> girls you must go look at the video i posted on fb. if it's not in your news feed go to my profile and click on it...HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I tried! My phone won't let me and I'm in bed cba to put laptop on again! See tomorrow.

Pk, you seem quite religious and never swear. How do you handle all this dirty talk here???? Shame on us!


----------



## ToxicFox92

LOL PK!! :rofl:


----------



## babydream

ToxicFox92 said:


> how do i find you babydream?

When Amy accepts you, you'll find me in her contacts, look for same picture initials TK x (no real name here and no ttc talk there, only on secret group) xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

my fadge hurts x


----------



## mrsamyrach

babydream said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> girls you must go look at the video i posted on fb. if it's not in your news feed go to my profile and click on it...HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I tried! My phone won't let me and I'm in bed cba to put laptop on again! See tomorrow.
> 
> Pk, you seem quite religious and never swear. How do you handle all this dirty talk here???? Shame on us!Click to expand...

are you for real babs? shes the dirtiest out of us and she has typing tourettes:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

LMAO PK swears on here ive seen it :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> my fadge hurts x

Stop shiving thermometer up there then x :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

babydream said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> girls you must go look at the video i posted on fb. if it's not in your news feed go to my profile and click on it...HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I tried! My phone won't let me and I'm in bed cba to put laptop on again! See tomorrow.
> 
> Pk, you seem quite religious and never swear. How do you handle all this dirty talk here???? Shame on us!Click to expand...

:blush: oh i swear...terrible of me i know...pretty ashamed of myself with it sometimes. maybe not by british standards??? :shrug: i do try not to do it in public but i don't guess that makes it any better. :nope: terrible habit to get into though b/c once you start it's hard to stop. like :sex: :haha: but my faith is a HUGE part of my life, integral really. but that doesn't change how i interact with the people around me and in my life, whether or not they believe the same as i do. :hugs: trust me tho...i'm no angel! :muaha:


----------



## ToxicFox92

what's the secret group all about? :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

ah well...see pops and amy can attest.... :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> my fadge hurts x
> 
> Stop shiving thermometer up there then x :haha:Click to expand...

shut up u tramp wench


----------



## lupinerainbow

hehe so noone apart from pk told me who they are :haha:
:wacko:

xxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

mrsamyrach said:


> my fadge hurts x

maybe you should have less of that ginger todge in it then amy!! :rofl:


----------



## babydream

pk2of8 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> girls you must go look at the video i posted on fb. if it's not in your news feed go to my profile and click on it...HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I tried! My phone won't let me and I'm in bed cba to put laptop on again! See tomorrow.
> 
> Pk, you seem quite religious and never swear. How do you handle all this dirty talk here???? Shame on us!Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: oh i swear...terrible of me i know...pretty ashamed of myself with it sometimes. maybe not by british standards??? :shrug: i do try not to do it in public but i don't guess that makes it any better. :nope: terrible habit to get into though b/c once you start it's hard to stop. like :sex: :haha: but my faith is a HUGE part of my life, integral really. but that doesn't change how i interact with the people around me and in my life, whether or not they believe the same as i do. :hugs: trust me tho...i'm no angel! :muaha:Click to expand...

On I don't feel so bad then!!! Haha


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> hehe so noone apart from pk told me who they are :haha:
> :wacko:
> 
> xxxx

Sorry LR im Carolyn x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> my fadge hurts x
> 
> Stop shiving thermometer up there then x :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> shut up u tramp wenchClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl: yeah ok, but still leave your fadge alone then it wont hurt xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

I thought i would give you all my fb cause i werent anyway because i thought i didnt want anyone know i was ttc but then i realised u lot wont either so i'm just a blonde moron :blush: and i was just making sure you know i am real :thumbup: you are alot of dirty ladies! You will ruin my innocence :cry: :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Aw I'm having so much fun you nutters but I better sleep. I bet we'd hit page 1000 by the morning! Hope it's a bfp announcement! 

Night night loveliesxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

toxic ya cheeky biatch i only have ginner cock as he puts in when im in season xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

PS i have a few pets hehe :rofl: !

xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

night night baby dream sleep well! :hugs:

Girls- did i miss anything important cause its like 300 pages to read back and im not sure im up to it :blush:


xxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

amy - what else do you shove up there then? it's gotta be hurting for a reason! :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

lupinerainbow said:


> night night baby dream sleep well! :hugs:
> 
> Girls- did i miss anything important cause its like 300 pages to read back and im not sure im up to it :blush:
> 
> 
> xxxx

did u know scruffy biatch poppy is up the duff lupes rofl xx


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Aw I'm having so much fun you nutters but I better sleep. I bet we'd hit page 1000 by the morning! Hope it's a bfp announcement!
> 
> Night night loveliesxxxx

Night babydream good luck for tomorrow :hugs:

LR we will try not lead you astray promise :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

mrsamyrach said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> night night baby dream sleep well! :hugs:
> 
> Girls- did i miss anything important cause its like 300 pages to read back and im not sure im up to it :blush:
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> did u know scruffy biatch poppy is up the duff lupes rofl xxClick to expand...

Uhuh :thumbup: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
And i also read that you might be too!!!
BTW i'm 2days late... but was 4 days late last time so not got hopes up yet!

xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

ToxicFox92 said:


> amy - what else do you shove up there then? it's gotta be hurting for a reason! :haha:

my weekly shopping haahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

dunno luv just feels funny


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> night night baby dream sleep well! :hugs:
> 
> Girls- did i miss anything important cause its like 300 pages to read back and im not sure im up to it :blush:
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> did u know scruffy biatch poppy is up the duff lupes rofl xxClick to expand...

:rofl: cheeky biatch


----------



## mrsamyrach

lupinerainbow said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> night night baby dream sleep well! :hugs:
> 
> Girls- did i miss anything important cause its like 300 pages to read back and im not sure im up to it :blush:
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> did u know scruffy biatch poppy is up the duff lupes rofl xxClick to expand...
> 
> Uhuh :thumbup: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> And i also read that you might be too!!!
> BTW i'm 2days late... but was 4 days late last time so not got hopes up yet!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

yeah lupes had snot on cd9 and cd13n ??????


----------



## lupinerainbow

mrsamyrach said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> night night baby dream sleep well! :hugs:
> 
> Girls- did i miss anything important cause its like 300 pages to read back and im not sure im up to it :blush:
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> did u know scruffy biatch poppy is up the duff lupes rofl xxClick to expand...
> 
> Uhuh :thumbup: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> And i also read that you might be too!!!
> BTW i'm 2days late... but was 4 days late last time so not got hopes up yet!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> yeah lupes had snot on cd9 and cd13n ??????Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance: YAY! Snot.. nothing better!! :happydance::happydance::rofl:

xxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

mrsamyrach said:


> ToxicFox92 said:
> 
> 
> amy - what else do you shove up there then? it's gotta be hurting for a reason! :haha:
> 
> my weekly shopping haahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> dunno luv just feels funnyClick to expand...

hahahahah! dirty little..;)

hmm maybe you've got thrush or summit? should get it checked out if it gets worse.


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> night night baby dream sleep well! :hugs:
> 
> Girls- did i miss anything important cause its like 300 pages to read back and im not sure im up to it :blush:
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> did u know scruffy biatch poppy is up the duff lupes rofl xxClick to expand...
> 
> Uhuh :thumbup: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> And i also read that you might be too!!!
> BTW i'm 2days late... but was 4 days late last time so not got hopes up yet!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Kept that quiet :haha: ohhh fx for you too, thats 3 dongers late if PKs dont arrive today x


----------



## mrsamyrach

ToxicFox92 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToxicFox92 said:
> 
> 
> amy - what else do you shove up there then? it's gotta be hurting for a reason! :haha:
> 
> my weekly shopping haahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> dunno luv just feels funnyClick to expand...
> 
> hahahahah! dirty little..;)
> 
> hmm maybe you've got thrush or summit? should get it checked out if it gets worse.Click to expand...

i dont have bloody thrush im posh:wacko:


----------



## ToxicFox92

I was only trying to be nice and look out for you, but you can shove it up your arse with your thermometer..moody cow :rofl: x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> night night baby dream sleep well! :hugs:
> 
> Girls- did i miss anything important cause its like 300 pages to read back and im not sure im up to it :blush:
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> did u know scruffy biatch poppy is up the duff lupes rofl xxClick to expand...
> 
> Uhuh :thumbup: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> And i also read that you might be too!!!
> BTW i'm 2days late... but was 4 days late last time so not got hopes up yet!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Kept that quiet :haha: ohhh fx for you too, thats 3 dongers late if PKs dont arrive today xClick to expand...

popps have u heard from cabbage im getting pretty worried after her chemical xxx


----------



## poppy666

:haha: Amy Toxic getting brave :rofl:

What about cycitis? ive had it twice this cycle x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Haha Tox! Amy got thrush or summit! (from shoving thermometer up fadge after being up dogs ass :haha:
I think it might be too late pops! :D
Yay for PK! and yeah i got my hopes up too much last month so didnt wanna do that again!


xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> night night baby dream sleep well! :hugs:
> 
> Girls- did i miss anything important cause its like 300 pages to read back and im not sure im up to it :blush:
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> did u know scruffy biatch poppy is up the duff lupes rofl xxClick to expand...
> 
> Uhuh :thumbup: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> And i also read that you might be too!!!
> BTW i'm 2days late... but was 4 days late last time so not got hopes up yet!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Kept that quiet :haha: ohhh fx for you too, thats 3 dongers late if PKs dont arrive today xClick to expand...
> 
> popps have u heard from cabbage im getting pretty worried after her chemical xxxClick to expand...

She was on yesterday, but last couple of days connor been ill being sick etc and she not had much sleep, maybe just wanted a day off to catch up on sleep, im sure she be on tomorrow n hope nothing else is wrong x


----------



## lupinerainbow

I'm guessing cabs is having hard time seeing everyone bfp when she meant to be celebrating one herself :( :hugs: bless her.. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

:haha:toxic gonna get a biatch slap if she carries on bloody newbies


----------



## ToxicFox92

NEWBIE?! :cry:


----------



## mrsamyrach

youre a newbie to me luv i wonder off now and again when things get too much x but done well this week seeing as it was my due date x


----------



## ToxicFox92

:hugs:xx


----------



## pk2of8

still no af for me..... that doesn't get my hopes up tho. :nope: just feel like something's wrong. last cycle, when my af came at night, it confused me...didn't seem right to count that day as cd1 since it started so late so i looked it up and found online that you should count the next day as cd1 when you start at night like that. found that some docs recommend that you count next day as cd1 any time you start after noon. personally i think that's too conservative, but makes sense to me if you don't start til night time. my luteal phase usually 13 days. today is 14. :wacko: don't know what to think now. :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

I think you did well too under the circumstances Amy didnt think we see you till at least this weekend x We just need to get you up the duff now :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk youve confused me i aint a clue have u tried them clearblue digi they are good hun xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> I think you did well too under the circumstances Amy didnt think we see you till at least this weekend x We just need to get you up the duff now :haha:

i feel wet all the time keep running to loo xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

mrsamyrach said:


> youre a newbie to me luv i wonder off now and again when things get too much x but done well this week seeing as it was my due date x

I think you did well this week lovey! Wasn't expecting to see you much! I have been around less than you and that cause of work exp and i though af was gonna be here so get bit pms'y and feeling sorry for myself ... even cried over a film called hachi last nite and i mean proper bawled it was like to the extreme.. but think it mite be cause i actually havent cried for months and the film was a bit sad so it set me off :blush:


----------



## pk2of8

no haven't tried that amy. i've read the digis are not as sensitive as the others so have never bothered buying one...


----------



## pk2of8

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I think you did well too under the circumstances Amy didnt think we see you till at least this weekend x We just need to get you up the duff now :haha:
> 
> i feel wet all the time keep running to loo xxClick to expand...

me too. cramps are back again now too.... :nope:


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> no haven't tried that amy. i've read the digis are not as sensitive as the others so have never bothered buying one...

no pk them ovulation monitor what are about 60.00


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> still no af for me..... that doesn't get my hopes up tho. :nope: just feel like something's wrong. last cycle, when my af came at night, it confused me...didn't seem right to count that day as cd1 since it started so late so i looked it up and found online that you should count the next day as cd1 when you start at night like that. found that some docs recommend that you count next day as cd1 any time you start after noon. personally i think that's too conservative, but makes sense to me if you don't start til night time. my luteal phase usually 13 days. today is 14. :wacko: don't know what to think now. :shrug:

Oh i got told when we was going through IVF that the first sign of af count as cd1, only bc we had to ring at the first sign of it for treatment etc :shrug: dunno then PK xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Amy is secretly up the duff poppy! 
PK maybe its a dodgy cycle i wouldnt worry unless it keeps happening! :hugs:
I have to go bed now cause OH is on one :/ ... night my lovely ladies! Feel free to browse my pets pics on fb!
But not ones of me :haha:


xxxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

i think i'm gonan hit the hay soon ladies.xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I think you did well too under the circumstances Amy didnt think we see you till at least this weekend x We just need to get you up the duff now :haha:
> 
> i feel wet all the time keep running to loo xxClick to expand...
> 
> me too. cramps are back again now too.... :nope:Click to expand...

the only time i had cramp was when i woke up at 3am one morning 5/6 days after sex and they were like period pain for about 10 mins x


----------



## pk2of8

mrsamyrach said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> no haven't tried that amy. i've read the digis are not as sensitive as the others so have never bothered buying one...
> 
> no pk them ovulation monitor what are about 60.00Click to expand...

ohhhhhh....thought u meant hpt luv. no, never tried those either. trying not to spend a lot of money in this process, ya know? :wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

i've been having REALLY BAD cramps for 4-5 days now. thought for sure it was af, but still nothing. ugh.


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> no haven't tried that amy. i've read the digis are not as sensitive as the others so have never bothered buying one...
> 
> no pk them ovulation monitor what are about 60.00Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhhhh....thought u meant hpt luv. no, never tried those either. trying not to spend a lot of money in this process, ya know? :wacko:Click to expand...

yes luv but they are bloody marvellous x


----------



## poppy666

Right im off to bed now ladies, sleep well and PK fx the witch dont arrive this evening for you :hugs:

Night everyone cya tomorrow :flower:


----------



## pk2of8

g'night lupine and toxic :hugs: and :dust: dreams sweeties...


----------



## pk2of8

well amy maybe if no bfp this time or next time (b/c i still have opk's to use up) then i'll try that.


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Right im off to bed now ladies, sleep well and PK fx the witch dont arrive this evening for you :hugs:
> 
> Night everyone cya tomorrow :flower:

bloody part timer x


----------



## pk2of8

g'night poppy sweetie :kiss: talk to you tomorrow luv


----------



## ToxicFox92

i've ran out of tampons..brilliant :growlmad:


----------



## pk2of8

ugh, no fun toxic. i LOVE the softcups....


----------



## mrsamyrach

ToxicFox92 said:


> i've ran out of tampons..brilliant :growlmad:

ive got a thermometer if ya want


----------



## pk2of8

^^^^^ :rofl::rofl::rofl: 

well girlies i gotta run...dinner's ready so gotta feed the fam and get the kids in bed. :hugs: if i don't see ya again tonight, then i'll talk to you tomorrow! :kiss:


----------



## ToxicFox92

mrsamyrach said:


> ToxicFox92 said:
> 
> 
> i've ran out of tampons..brilliant :growlmad:
> 
> ive got a thermometer if ya wantClick to expand...

i've got my own love. but i don't think that'd be too great for this purpose :rofl:


----------



## ToxicFox92

bye pk! :hugs:xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

well, i'm off to bed ladies. see you all tomorrow!! xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

cant believe you have all left me blooooody helllllll xxx


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Congrats on the bfp poppy. Looks like the soy worked well this month

Hugs to DM and essoja for af coming

mrsamy I hope that u get an answer soon hopefully it will be a bfp

pk- I'm glad that your interview went well it will be good to get out of that crazy place that you are working at now. Last month af took a while to show up for me to high temps longer than normal but bfn fx'd that af doesn't show and u do get a bfp

babydream- it's good to see you on again 

Toxic and Allie welcome I know you've been on this thread for a while now but I haven't posted

Hi to everyone else MC, Lew, Pheobe, Tink, coral, china girl, lady beautiful, hopes and any others I have missed 

asfm- I've been feeling a little down there have been so many bfp's on this thread it's really hard to see even though I am so happy for u all I think that I'll prob o in the next couple days plan to start bd like crazy tomorrow I think maybe I'll join the fb group don't really know what u ladies have going on with that but sounds like fun. Babydream I'll pm you my name to request on fb


----------



## MommyV

I really need to get rid of the bfp hopefuls siggy and put team ding dong in there with everybody's names. Think I'll do that tomorrow. I already spent an hour reading


----------



## Hopes314

MommyV are you not temping this cycle? Just clicked on your chart and didn't see anything. Friday is CD15 for you like me right? I've been opking since cd7, still no positives but have been bding at least every other day.


----------



## Damita

Congrats Poppy :) Lets hope it's a successful story for soy for me this month as well :) saying that I have never had a darker OPK before so maybe it's working


----------



## Damita

Forgot to add I am testing 2nd Dec :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning! :flower: Good job I had a :coffee: to log on with, it took about 20 mins to read all the posts from last night :haha: You ladies have been busy! :haha:

Had two friend requests on FB, was that Lupine and Toxic? :blush: Hope I got that right. :dohh:

Hoping for some good news this morning :thumbup: x


----------



## ToxicFox92

Yeahh i added you tink, names samantha :Dxx


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies,
sorry I haven't readthrough the posts too bloody many. I'm soooooooooooo tired I slept for 2 and half hours and need to go back to bed uuuggghhhhh:sleep:. I'm wondering if it was very smart deciding to do night work in the first trimester my body aches so much.:cry:
Poppy did you do another test today?

All the ladies who got AF so sorry:hugs:, Eesoja,Toxic

I'm going to stay on for a bit but cant read through the posts as it feels like i have sand in my eyes they hurt so much.

how is everyone today?


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey all you lovely ladies :hugs: i think af is on its way today i got real bad cramping this morning and thought it had started :shrug: who knows! Debating trying soy but worried in case it messes up my cycle even more! Yes tink it was me :) I'm Jodie. :hugs: coral- possibly not a good idea but you will adjust hun 

xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave:
well all wednesday night from 9pm onwards i spent being sick,:sick: im assuming i got connors bug! :growlmad: b/c i was so sick all that night i spent all yesterday dozing on the sofa..:sleep: still not so good today but im managing....took ages to catch up on posts so i took notes so i didnt miss anyone out on my post today....
@CONGRATS poppy!!!!:bfp::bfp::happydance::yipee::wohoo::bunny::bfp::happydance: i wouldnt even bother wasting my time thinking thats a chemical, your line is very dark compared to what mine ever was going to be!!!! :happydance: soooo pleased for you!!!you said korben hasnt got a tooth yest at 8month old, well chloe was still a gummy bear at 9mnth3days!!!! bless em!
@PK...i was going to say good luck for the job interview but youve already had it and i think you said it went well so...FX you get the job!!!!!!:happydance: also i see your stuck in limbo..not good but i hope it ends for you soon rather in a :bfp: way that AF! so good luck for that hunni xxxx
@BABYDREAM....good luck for that scan...i think youve already had it now though, so hope all went well!!!and thank you for realising i was missing for a day! not many did :cry:
@MRSAMYRACH...i see you asked where i was a couple of times! thankyou hunni!!:hug: means alot to see your missed especially when your down like i am! im still sick and feeling crap about the chemical, feel useless! i read your post to toxic about your health issues, cant really say much that wont sound patronising...so ill just wish you ALL THE BEST! and major :hug: i was feeling very sorry for myself and very impatient about the whole TTC situation, but you have been at it a long time and i feel for you, also :hugs: for your due date passing:kiss: hard isnt it, i have one coming up in dec..would have been 3 this year, obviously too precious for the world! :hug:
@EESOJA...so sorry the bitch got ya! :hugs: but you got the right attitude and seem to have good PMA, and plus you got meeeee! im CD6 today so not too much ahead of you xx
@TOXIC..:hugs: for the :witch: getting ya, onto next cycle with me you lucky girl! xx
@DAISYSMUMMY...:hugs: for you too hunni, but like i said to the others you got meeeeeeeeee, hope she fecks off soon for you xx
@LUPIN...i totally get what you mean seeing all the :bfp: its like pleasure and pain all in one go! your happy to see your girls getting preggo but its like your getting left behind. well thats how i feel, so just to let you know im with ya girl...:hugs::friends:also thanx for asking after me with the "chemical" stuff! x
@MOMMYV....hope you O soon, im not too far behind you about a week or so, :hug: and :dust:
@DAMITA...did you :sex: to get O covered? hope so! good luck for dec 2nd testing!! im due to test 11th dec so not far after ya!!:dust:
@TINK...i love the way you help everyone through their probs, whether it be mental or physical, your opinions matter to us dingdongs and i just wanted you to know that i am(and probably all other dingdongs) most grateful to have ya!!! :hug:
@CORAL...hope the jobs not too tiring for you! x
all other ding dongs...morning! and :hug: n :dust: xxxxxxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

MC!!! I was wondering where you had got too, been thinking about ya hun :kiss:
Sorry you're not feeling well and you're down about the chemical, it's understandable, we're all here to listen to you and help you through it as best we can :hugs::hugs:
Let#s hope this time it's ours, eh? Lots of :dust: to you too hun.

How you feeling today?xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww MC I missed you too, but just assumed you were taking a little time to pick yourself up and dust yourself off. Next time I'll say so in case you read and think were not thinking of you :hugs: You feeling better today? Sick bugs are rotten. Wishing you all better. And thanks for such a thoughtful and all inclusive post. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: 
@TOXIC... thanx chick, sending :dust: back at ya!
@TINK...took me ages to write that post, i still think i missed some gals though! ooops, :hugs: to those i missed...
im not too bad today, still a bit yukky but ill be alright, feel sorry for you that have got MS, i hate sickness, i kept saying to OH, if i would still have had a baby growing i would have had sickess for a reason, mother nature was cruel giving me sickness at a time when i could have still been preggo! nasty cow!:growlmad: 
but! onto next cycle...O next friday(ish) hope im well by then, and hope OH dont get sick, or it will be cycle #4 for me....i dont have a great feeling about this cycle, ah well, what will be will be xx
:hug: and :dust: and STICKY:dust: to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

:witch: :cry: Need i say anymore! :growlmad:


xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

oh poo! :hug: lupin.....sorry hunni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Hey girls,

Hope you all okay. Not having a good day. Scan didn't show anything abnormal so still no idea what is growing in my tummy. Next step is MRI or CT. 

Off topic but need serious advice, please!!! I think dh is cheating on me again!!!! He allegedly had a brief affair back in March-April when i worked days and nights and didn't see him much. I caught him lying and he confessed. I offered to work through it as i had done it before and i partly blames myself for working so much. We did get through it, he said he broke it off, spent more time together, worked less and we have been stronger than ever, at least that's what i thought!! But yesterday i caught him lying again... He usually uses attach as the best form of defence, so that's what he did this morning and never explained it to me just left for work. I don't know what i feel right now, i'm angry at myself for being naive thinking we were okay and feeling terribly hurt by him. I love him but i can't go on like this. I'm planning to take off this afternoon for a few days to be alone and think about what to do. This is the first time i hope i won't get a bfp this month. Please, girls, i can't really talk about this to anyone, i need help, i don't know what to do. :cry::cry:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Not really taken it too badly to be honest! Just gotta try harder shrug:) next month, where did the soy ladies get it from i think i might give it ago along with mooncup and smep this cycle! Might start opk and bbt charting too.. just go a bit mad and hope for the best! Cause i got 2 more cycles before i go to doctors so i not got long to wait now i suppose! Ahh i went on a rant i was actually gonna tell u i dunno how im going to cope with SIL laying around on sofa with her stomach out with her bf kissing and rubbing it- all day every day :cry: and she knows i'm ttc and how long for!


xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream, i never expected you to say that after your post on TDD..:hugs::friends: i am lost for words as to what to say, my jaw is still hanging. im so sorry you think hes cheating on you, i hope he's not! do you honestly think he is though? last time he admitted it,was there any signs that are the same this time? have you checked his phone/bill....dont know what else to say other that im soooo sorry you have to deal with this possibly again1 :hug: xxxxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thanks mc hope your okay now hun :hugs: :hugs:
And babydream :hugs: oh hun its prob a good idea to have a few days out on your own so you can sort it out in your own head, then you need to sit down and chat it out, you cant keep being cheated on by him and he at least owes you an apology!

xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

fecking 4 days late now i have had nooooo sleep cos i was feeling wet all the time im pissed off to the back fecking teeth with it god help me just one way or the fucking other

ps morning guys cab glad you are back hun xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

awh amy hun i wish there was something you could do about it, i hate being all wet down there. nothing worse than not enough sleep. chin up chick :hugs:xx


----------



## babydream

Thanks girls, back in April when i had a night shift, he said that he was made to do a duty manager night shift too and had to stay at work... He didn't answer his phone and i called in, talked to the duty manager who said that dh only works their at daytime. That's when i realized that the many time he said he had night shifts, he didn't. Last night he came home and said that he left his phone in his car in the morning by mistake and took the tube to work which is about 45mins. He said he finished work at 6pm and went to see his brother. I checked his phone this morning and he made phonecalls at 5pm. So, if he left work at 6 and it takes 45mins to get to his car, who made the calls at 5??? And why was he ignoring the incoming calls until then?? He was shocked when i confronted him this morning, couldn't say anything only the look on his face said he's got caught.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: amy...good sign that your 4 days late! FX for you, its about time you were blessed with a LO! you not tested today? im not too far from you so if you get :bfp: and i follow suit in dec....you know im coming baby shopping with you!!! :haha:
x


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Thanks girls, back in April when i had a night shift, he said that he was made to do a duty manager night shift too and had to stay at work... He didn't answer his phone and i called in, talked to the duty manager who said that dh only works their at daytime. That's when i realized that the many time he said he had night shifts, he didn't. Last night he came home and said that he left his phone in his car in the morning by mistake and took the tube to work which is about 45mins. He said he finished work at 6pm and went to see his brother. I checked his phone this morning and he made phonecalls at 5pm. So, if he left work at 6 and it takes 45mins to get to his car, who made the calls at 5??? And why was he ignoring the incoming calls until then?? He was shocked when i confronted him this morning, couldn't say anything only the look on his face said he's got caught.

ah yes! well that would make me paranoid too, especially if he had done it b4. did you make a note of the number he rung at 5pm?if you did, have you rung it? id be in a right state if i were you, did he not say anything about the phonecalls he "never" made? more :hugs: hunni xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

awwwwwwwwwwww cab i tested on af day bfn and used poundshop ones yesterday nope just dont know whats happening xxx


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon ding dongs :flower:

MC sooooooooooooooooo glad your back you had everyone worried on here, hope you get better soon sweetie.. good to know your dd was 9mths before she got a tooth :hugs:

Coral yes i did a digi n says 1-2 weeks, dont really want to post piccy bc we need to build the PMA in here i think, LR sorry the damn biatch got you :growlmad: Soy you can buy in Tesco's £4 and they're 40mg per tablet :thumbup:

I need to read back now i see how babydream is now :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> awwwwwwwwwwww cab i tested on af day bfn and used poundshop ones yesterday nope just dont know whats happening xxx

poundshop ones arent as sensetive as some on the market these days,if you can, use a superdrug own brand test, they are quite sensetive. from what ive read on here your in with a good chance of getting :bfp: so hopefully its just taking its time to get all snug up there and release some hcg for the test to pick up...lots and lots of :dust: for ya! anyways...thats enough sloppyness...get some bog roll and mop up your fadge...mucky biatch!!!!:rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Afternoon ding dongs :flower:
> 
> MC sooooooooooooooooo glad your back you had everyone worried on here, hope you get better soon sweetie.. good to know your dd was 9mths before she got a tooth :hugs:
> 
> Coral yes i did a digi n says 1-2 weeks, dont really want to post piccy bc we need to build the PMA in here i think, LR sorry the damn biatch got you :growlmad: Soy you can buy in Tesco's £4 and they're 40mg per tablet :thumbup:
> 
> I need to read back now i see how babydream is now :hugs:

get a fecking piccy on and stop being sooooo soft!!!:dohh: if it were me id post a pic!:thumbup: but thanx for the tactfulness!:flower: much appriciated!...piccy!!!!!!!!xxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thanks poppy :hugs: Definitely getting soy then i thought it was expensive? but obv not :happydance:
I have a good pma at the moment actually i learned the getting my hopes up thing last time and i think i learned my lesson so wont be getting too excited anymore! 


xxxxx


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls, back in April when i had a night shift, he said that he was made to do a duty manager night shift too and had to stay at work... He didn't answer his phone and i called in, talked to the duty manager who said that dh only works their at daytime. That's when i realized that the many time he said he had night shifts, he didn't. Last night he came home and said that he left his phone in his car in the morning by mistake and took the tube to work which is about 45mins. He said he finished work at 6pm and went to see his brother. I checked his phone this morning and he made phonecalls at 5pm. So, if he left work at 6 and it takes 45mins to get to his car, who made the calls at 5??? And why was he ignoring the incoming calls until then?? He was shocked when i confronted him this morning, couldn't say anything only the look on his face said he's got caught.
> 
> ah yes! well that would make me paranoid too, especially if he had done it b4. did you make a note of the number he rung at 5pm?if you did, have you rung it? id be in a right state if i were you, did he not say anything about the phonecalls he "never" made? more :hugs: hunni xxxxClick to expand...

I knew the numbers he called at 5pm, his friends. He told me once that his mate had an affair and put his gf's number under another name 'Bobby'. Now what if he's done the same???


----------



## ToxicFox92

Yeah, i think my PMA is gonna be much better this cycle now that i have you lovely girls from the start to cheer me up :flower:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ding dongs :flower:
> 
> MC sooooooooooooooooo glad your back you had everyone worried on here, hope you get better soon sweetie.. good to know your dd was 9mths before she got a tooth :hugs:
> 
> Coral yes i did a digi n says 1-2 weeks, dont really want to post piccy bc we need to build the PMA in here i think, LR sorry the damn biatch got you :growlmad: Soy you can buy in Tesco's £4 and they're 40mg per tablet :thumbup:
> 
> I need to read back now i see how babydream is now :hugs:
> 
> get a fecking piccy on and stop being sooooo soft!!!:dohh: if it were me id post a pic!:thumbup: but thanx for the tactfulness!:flower: much appriciated!...piccy!!!!!!!!xxxxxxClick to expand...


Will put it up in a bit need to find my phone to take piccy :dohh: LR just go for it with everything, probz why i tried a higher dose on the Soy thinking 'Fck it' :haha:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls, back in April when i had a night shift, he said that he was made to do a duty manager night shift too and had to stay at work... He didn't answer his phone and i called in, talked to the duty manager who said that dh only works their at daytime. That's when i realized that the many time he said he had night shifts, he didn't. Last night he came home and said that he left his phone in his car in the morning by mistake and took the tube to work which is about 45mins. He said he finished work at 6pm and went to see his brother. I checked his phone this morning and he made phonecalls at 5pm. So, if he left work at 6 and it takes 45mins to get to his car, who made the calls at 5??? And why was he ignoring the incoming calls until then?? He was shocked when i confronted him this morning, couldn't say anything only the look on his face said he's got caught.
> 
> ah yes! well that would make me paranoid too, especially if he had done it b4. did you make a note of the number he rung at 5pm?if you did, have you rung it? id be in a right state if i were you, did he not say anything about the phonecalls he "never" made? more :hugs: hunni xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I knew the numbers he called at 5pm, his friends. He told me once that his mate had an affair and put his gf's number under another name 'Bobby'. Now what if he's done the same???Click to expand...

If you can get the number ring it, ive known a few who use other peoples names to cover up what they doing. With - hold your number before you ring :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls, back in April when i had a night shift, he said that he was made to do a duty manager night shift too and had to stay at work... He didn't answer his phone and i called in, talked to the duty manager who said that dh only works their at daytime. That's when i realized that the many time he said he had night shifts, he didn't. Last night he came home and said that he left his phone in his car in the morning by mistake and took the tube to work which is about 45mins. He said he finished work at 6pm and went to see his brother. I checked his phone this morning and he made phonecalls at 5pm. So, if he left work at 6 and it takes 45mins to get to his car, who made the calls at 5??? And why was he ignoring the incoming calls until then?? He was shocked when i confronted him this morning, couldn't say anything only the look on his face said he's got caught.
> 
> ah yes! well that would make me paranoid too, especially if he had done it b4. did you make a note of the number he rung at 5pm?if you did, have you rung it? id be in a right state if i were you, did he not say anything about the phonecalls he "never" made? more :hugs: hunni xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I knew the numbers he called at 5pm, his friends. He told me once that his mate had an affair and put his gf's number under another name 'Bobby'. Now what if he's done the same???Click to expand...

yes he could have, but then again would he have told you about his friend doing it, if he was going to do it himself..i really hope you have got this all wrong babydream, will you confront him when he gets in from work? when is af due? xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

babydream said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls, back in April when i had a night shift, he said that he was made to do a duty manager night shift too and had to stay at work... He didn't answer his phone and i called in, talked to the duty manager who said that dh only works their at daytime. That's when i realized that the many time he said he had night shifts, he didn't. Last night he came home and said that he left his phone in his car in the morning by mistake and took the tube to work which is about 45mins. He said he finished work at 6pm and went to see his brother. I checked his phone this morning and he made phonecalls at 5pm. So, if he left work at 6 and it takes 45mins to get to his car, who made the calls at 5??? And why was he ignoring the incoming calls until then?? He was shocked when i confronted him this morning, couldn't say anything only the look on his face said he's got caught.
> 
> ah yes! well that would make me paranoid too, especially if he had done it b4. did you make a note of the number he rung at 5pm?if you did, have you rung it? id be in a right state if i were you, did he not say anything about the phonecalls he "never" made? more :hugs: hunni xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I knew the numbers he called at 5pm, his friends. He told me once that his mate had an affair and put his gf's number under another name 'Bobby'. Now what if he's done the same???Click to expand...

There is a possibility he has done the same and it all sound really suspicious but you need to be careful just in case he is being honest (about not seeing anyone) obviously he is lying to you somewhere but if everything has been so great and this is your first suspicion its happening again just be careful hun cause you realy dont want to accuse him of cheating if he hasnt cause that will cause another lot of issues. You should try calling his friends number if you know the friend then make random conversation if its a woman ask for the friend she should drop him in it if its not.


xxxx


----------



## babydream

The thing with his mate was a couple of years ago so i think he would do it. I have been suspicious before, i can feel when he's lying but as no evidence i just shook it off. But now i've got evidence. He wouldn lie if he didn't have a secret. I'm planning to leave before he gets in from work tonight. I'd love to go through his phone again but little chance i'd find something now that he knows i look at it. He kept saying before theres nothing to hide on his phone so i can check it anytime. And i did, wrong move!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Yes i thought as much just wanted to check! Are you just gonna go and sort your feeling out for a few days and then confront him? or are you leaving him>?


xxxx


----------



## babydream

I don't know lupine, i do love him and leaving him would be the hardest thing ever but i can't trust him so what's the point???


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream...do what you think is right, but ill be thinking of you, i hope its just your hormones playing up and your being over sensetive about situations...poor you! where will you go? xxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

How about you leave him for a while say a week? and then go back and confront him and try to sort it out if he keep lying then your not gonna work it out but if he comes clean get him to grovel for a while and make sure he knows that this is his final chance if he does so much as looks at another woman from now on then your gone :hugs: you have to show him who is boss and dont let him get away with it easily but if you really want to stay with him you will have to forgive him eventually, the trust can be rebuilt and if you are going to be together for the rest of your lives then you have a long time to work on your relationship

xxxxx


----------



## babydream

I don't know where to go MC, probably book a cheap hotel for a few nights. 

Lupine, he's not a womanizer at all, never looks at other women and he's a very good husband in general. Or at least he pretends to be. I'm afraid to confront him, don't want to hear what he'll say in case he'd confess. That would kill me. But then how would i know? Just wanna disappear into thin air...


----------



## lupinerainbow

babydream said:


> I don't know where to go MC, probably book a cheap hotel for a few nights.
> 
> Lupine, he's not a womanizer at all, never looks at other women and he's a very good husband in general. Or at least he pretends to be. I'm afraid to confront him, don't want to hear what he'll say in case he'd confess. That would kill me. But then how would i know? Just wanna disappear into thin air...

Ahh i see well then maybe you could just turn a blind eye to it? If you dont want to know and he isnt blatent then maybe that is an option.. 
I do think you need to think about it a bit more, maybe wait for af then think about it again because as mc said it could be your hormones making you think about things too much :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh no! Sorry Babydream, been out. Oh honey, I'm sending tons of :hug: No matter how long you have suspected somethings not right, it doesn't make it easier when you discover evidence. Agree with the ladies here that its not conclusive, so try and keep a slightly open mind. But yes it does sound like he is up to something, but is it what your fearing? could it have been something as simple as him having a few drinks with his mates after knocking off work early and not wanting to upset you that he didn't just come home? 

Really agree with what Lupine said, about you can heal these sorts of issues, but its really tough. And you need the facts so you can work out what you want to do. I personally think no matter how tempted you are to just clear off, it might be a better idea to make those plans and pack for a few days, but wait for him to come home and talk before you go. I just worry that if you go before he comes home your going to be agonizing over 'what ifs?' And if he wont give it to you straight and you still suspect he is lying then go.

But totally understand why you might not be able to do that, its so hard. If you go will you be able to post on here? worried about you babe :( :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok gotta get to my midwife appointment, be back soon xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream, id hate to be in your position, but if i was i would leave for a few days, id leave and not tell him i was going, then when he rung to see where i was id say"i have a few issues i need to get straight",then id switch off my mobile phone. it may make him realise what he's losing and break it off with his"tart"(if he has one) or it could push them together...either way you get an answer, and if you do get a :bfp: thats a kick in the teeth for him and his tart!...i hope your instinct is wrong and its all just a misunderstanding...maybe he's planning a xmas surprise?! xxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Goodluck tink & :baby: tink!!! :hugs::hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC the xmas suprise thing is what i was worried about.. oh babydream dont wish yourself not to have a bfp you wil be able to sort it out whether he is doing anything or not :hugs: maybe you could just talk it out rather than outright confronting him? I dont know really its up to you what you need to do but dont go in all guns blazing if you are not 100% positive! :hugs:


xxxx


----------



## coral11680

hi girls,

Great to see you back cabs:hugs::hugs:

Babydream, so sorry you are going through this it must be awlful. I think you need to talk with him. Do you think he knows how upset you are? Or did he leave before you got upset. I really hope there was a genuine honest reason for him lying and that he isn't cheating hun:hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Im such a dickhead :haha: i left the PG tests in kitchen after i took photo n my 2 eldest sons seen them i didnt want to tell them till i was 12wks bc i didnt know what they'd say :dohh: im a muppet pfft.

They just thought i was crazy lmao x


----------



## lupinerainbow

hey coral! :hugs: How are you today? 
Haha poppy! oh dear.. that sort of ruined your plan you nutter! Was they happy? :haha:

xxxx


----------



## coral11680

poppy :rofl: thats what I almost did multiple times, I took so may tests they were all over the bloody place!:haha:

Lupine, I'm ok hun just feeling so exhausted:sleep::sleep:, how are you hunny?


----------



## coral11680

sorry poppy I've been so busy and tired I havent changed my siggy:haha: will do now:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

They nearly 18 & 19 so they just give me 'The look' lol and thought i was mad bc korben only nearly 8mths, but its out now nothing i can do xx

How many is on the Soy this cycle then? You, PK anyone else x


----------



## coral11680

poppy are you getting any cramps?> I still am and cant for the life of me remember if I did before with my kids? Hope everything is ok


----------



## lupinerainbow

I'm good thanks bloody :witch: got me but i am okay :) least i got another cycle gonna try a few new things and 
debating soy :) 
Least they are good with it though poppy! :)

xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i supose it helps with"finding the right words" when they find the tests!!! hope they happy they'll be getting a wee sister or baby bro!!!!
babydream...no one can tell you what to feel or do in this shitty situation,all i hope is that it will work out for the best, which it will..:hugs::friends: xx


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> poppy are you getting any cramps?> I still am and cant for the life of me remember if I did before with my kids? Hope everything is ok

Yep af cramps had them off n on n backache more on my right, but got cramps with my last LO and kept thinking af was coming, you be ok coral xx


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> hi girls,
> 
> Great to see you back cabs:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Babydream, so sorry you are going through this it must be awlful. I think you need to talk with him. Do you think he knows how upset you are? Or did he leave before you got upset. I really hope there was a genuine honest reason for him lying and that he isn't cheating hun:hugs::hugs:

:wave: afternoon preggers!!!! :wave: xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

I just thought this forum is so strange you lot are basically strangers in a sense but you know more about me than my closest friends.. :shrug:

xxx


----------



## coral11680

Lupine sorry the fecking witch got ya hun:hugs::hugs: that soy is good stuff so not doubt you will get your bfp next cycle!

Hi cabs my old pal:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

was thinking the same lupin....weird ey!? :hugs:
coral hows that job? they best be treating you good, is the work easy? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

lupinerainbow said:


> I just thought this forum is so strange you lot are basically strangers in a sense but you know more about me than my closest friends.. :shrug:
> 
> xxx

could you imagine walking up to a friend and saying..." bloody witch got me today, i best get a bfp next cycle!" theyd think we'd gone mad!!!! :rofl::haha:


----------



## poppy666

Coral beginning of your post dont make sense :rofl:

LR i know what you mean think we all got close on this thread probz why none of the BFP ladies have gone over to 1st Tri :haha:


----------



## coral11680

thanks cabs:hugs: the work isnt too bad but it is starting to kick my arse, last night I could harsly function it was mt worst night. I hope I get a bit more used to it soon


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> Coral beginning of your post dont make sense :rofl:
> 
> LR i know what you mean think we all got close on this thread probz why none of the BFP ladies have gone over to 1st Tri :haha:

alright alright dont take the piss I told ya I was tired:haha:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Awh coral, i'm knackered too, i feel for you hun. :haha:
How you feeling today pregnancy wise? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

ive read over corals post, which bit dont make sense? :haha: i cant work it out :haha:
coral, im sure night work will take some getting used to...not long until you can go on maternity leave though!!!! xxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Haha yer that would be so funny they would be like wtf does that mean you nut job.. like on fb i everytime some writes oh i think of it as other half so i think that doesnt make sense until i realise :haha:
And yer its nice though least we get some happiness though and its not all people that are upset plus we are happy for you guys and there wouldnt be many of us left if you all went! :rofl: :hugs: pk's idea about ttc, first trim, second trim, third trim & babies all in one thread will be cool! I can see it happenin already! 
This thread is not just about ttc though its about anything and everything we think of at the time so it doesnt matter who is on it its general support! 


xxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

lupinerainbow said:


> Haha yer that would be so funny they would be like wtf does that mean you nut job.. like on fb i everytime some writes oh i think of it as other half so i think that doesnt make sense until i realise :haha:
> And yer its nice though least we get some happiness though and its not all people that are upset plus we are happy for you guys and there wouldnt be many of us left if you all went! :rofl: :hugs: pk's idea about ttc, first trim, second trim, third trim & babies all in one thread will be cool! I can see it happenin already!
> This thread is not just about ttc though its about anything and everything we think of at the time so it doesnt matter who is on it its general support!
> 
> 
> xxxx

Amen sista!!


----------



## poppy666

Coral put ' sorry the WITH got ya' instead of witch :haha: soz coral lol x

OK here the Digi and convinced me 100% bc of no symptoms x


[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image003.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ToxicFox92

poppy666 said:


> Coral put ' sorry the WITH got ya' instead of witch :haha: soz coral lol x
> 
> OK here the Digi and convinced me 100% bc of no symptoms x
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image003.jpg[/IMG]

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::rain::rain::rain::rain:=D&gt;


----------



## lupinerainbow

YAY FOR DIGI!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Your having a baby!! :baby:! or twins? with a line that dark! (your first test pic)
BTW i think its my turn for the fertility wand u lot have been using now! :thumbup:


xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

party time!!!:happydance::kiss::hugs::kiss::baby::baby::flower:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::cake::hug::yipee::yipee::friends::bfp::bfp::kiss:
:happydance::happydance::baby::baby::smug::smug::wohoo::wohoo:
:rain::flasher::rain::bunny::bunny::holly::holly::awww::hi::dance:
:yellow::pink::blue::crib::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

LOL LR i have it as my desktop wallpaper n licked it :haha:

Right got to go for a little bit viewing a house woohoooo... cya in a bit xxx

Babydream (( big hugs))) hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy where's the new house? hope its got an extra bedroom!!! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

<------- changed avatar, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese work for me too! i want a digi like poppy's in a few weeks!!!! *on knees*


----------



## mothercabbage

bored.com where did everyone go??? ok i best go too....bye for now xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

im bored. like so bored. :(


----------



## pk2of8

Babydream BIG :hugs: luv :hug: 

Honey, I know this is a terrible time for you. It's so scary to think that your dh might not be faithful and I totally understand what u mean abt not wanting, not feeling ready to hear the truth if the truth is going to be smthg that awful. Sweetie, if going away for a few days will help u clear ur head and give u time to get thgs straight in ur own mind abt what u can accept or can't accept, then u shld defo do that. BUT do tell dh why ur going w/o accusing him of anythg. Also hun, I think it's fantastic that u guys have been able to work thru smthg that can destroy a relationship. It shows how much u both love each other. If he can't continue to be faithful tho, u shldnt stay with him. U don't deserve that. No woman does. BUT I thk u shld do whatever u can to get u both in to see a relationship/marriage counselor as soon as possible. Even if he's NOT cheating again, u shld insist on it. Tell him b/c u don't want to struggle w/feelings of doubting him or being paranoid b/c that's not healthy for either of u and puts too much strain on u both. Go to counseling with him sweetie. A therapist can be somebody neutral to help u recognize if u'r too suspicious AND to help recognize/help him admit if he's lying to u. (I did say 'IF'). Trust ur gut luv. I thk we girls just know thgs abt our men sometimes. Don't really need proof. Sometimes we get the circumstances mixed up tho. Be strong hun. We're here for u either way. :hug:

Also, sorry the scan didn't show anythg sweetie. You'll get it sorted. Try not to stress over it.


----------



## coral11680

:yipee: :happydance::happydance: love the digi Poppy, it does make it seem more real doesnt it:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Ok girlies! :hi: tink, toxic, cab, poppy, coral, lupine, babyd, amy.... Who else been on this am?? I can't remmy. Anyway, still no af for me girls, and I'm on my phone again b/c I'm in the ofc. Just trying to keep to myself and avoid everyone today. Especially nutless and the fly. Anywho, like I said, still no af. My temps went down again too. *sigh* I don't know what to thk. And I'm not cramping at all now. Temps have been falling for 3 days straight so that makes me thk af is on the way but why so late???? Maybe I had an early mc too???? I dunno. BUT (and I almost don't want to even say this b/c I'll feel so stupid later ///when/// af shows up, but.... So I did another hpt this am. It's $store cheapie b/c that's all I've got right now. ...... Now don't get over-excited girls, but I cld have sworn I saw the start of a line. I thk I just have line eye tho b/c of everythg that's been going on. I want it SO flippin bad but I'm SO afraid to get my hopes up. Like I said, I'll feel really stupid later when af starts b/c of this. I took a cpl pics this am, but I can't post them from my phone and I don't want to download to my work pc, so I can't post til tonight. When I look at em, I THK I can see where the line SHLD be. Just BARELY see like the outline of where the lines shld be. Aaaaaaarrrrrrrgggggghhhhhh I'm going to make myself f-ing NUTS over this!!!!! HELP!!!!! :help::help::help: plus it makes no sense with my temps back down even farther this am. Ugh. :wacko: and I don't want to get excited abt this b/c it's probly really nothing :nope:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey sorry i disappeared i was stinking so had to have a shower haha! Been feeling sorry for myself sitting around in my pjs but my dogs got to go to the vets for their second vaccines so they can go for a walk tonight :happydance:

Can somebody put a picture of the hanger on here so i can put it as my display & print it off for memo board beside my bed and put one above the bed and next to the loo... haha only playing i will just put it as display picture :haha:
But pleeeaaasssseeee hehe! (i will lick it daily just to make sure!)

xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

For some reason, piccies don't show on my phone when u guys attach em. Gggrrrr. :growlmad: I wanna see ur digi poppy!! *pout*


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:

Congrats to you poppy!!!!

I got the :witch: this morning. I am very happy. I am not in a good financial situatuion at the moment for a LO. So I will be holding off until I can get things under control. DH did not get the job, so we are trying to figure out what we are going to do at the moment. So I might not be on as much, but I wish you ladies all the best of luck. I will check back in from time to time so how you all are doing. Love you all.

China


----------



## coral11680

Hi China, sorry af came but glad you are not down about it:hugs: I wish you and dh the best of luck and hope things get better for you guys very soon. Dont go too far we will miss you!:hugs:

PK I really hope its the start of you BFP! we need to see the pics as soon as you get home!!:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Aw china :hugs: sweetie. I know it's so tough when there's financial strain like that. Just remmy there's smthg better in store for ur dh then hun. :hugs: pls keep in touch hun! We want to know how ur doing and what's going on! We'll miss u if u'r gone! :kiss:


----------



## lupinerainbow

I'm really sorry pk i missed your long post, hopefully it is the start of your bfp! Try testing again in the morning! Have you got an frer you could use or an earlier one? Fx'ed :hugs:
Gonna miss ya china! Hope you are back soon! Make sure you keep in touch and i hope things work themselves out soon! :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

pk, looking forward to the pics, :hugs: and dont worry about feeling silly if af comes...look at me 2 days of bfp then :witch: comes anyway...:dohh:
china, hope you come on and visit from time to time and sorry the :witch: got ya, also sorry about DH not getting the job...:hug:


----------



## coral11680

oooooo i feel a party coming on we are almost on page 1000!!


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yea lupin, its not my pic but i stole it from...lew...i think....but here it is anyway xx
 



Attached Files:







148158_1662045034593_1341237640_1710201_6663346_s[1].jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## lupinerainbow

Yea of course pk you have to put pics up :) and thanks mc i know you did- i'm going to do everything possible this month to stay away from gp! Going to get some soy later, will also be doing smep, using mooncup, doing bbt, using opk's, taking folic acid (as usual).

xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

a busy cycle then lupin!!:haha: we did the SMEP.. it kinda worked! hope it works for you!!! xx


----------



## poppy666

China Girl im soooooooooooooooooooo gonna miss you around here sweetie, sorry the witch got you and made up your not down about it 'well not as much as one can be' you better pop on from time to time missy, look after yourself :hug:


PK im trying not to get excited for you and the faint line but hurry and post piccy :happydance::happydance:

MC House was next town on from where we are, was ok but smaller so not made my mind up, looking at another tomorrow x


----------



## mrsamyrach

fucked off fucked off just took a frer bfn cant poss be preggers so where the fook is she
im well pissed off xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mrsamyrach

bitchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mrsamyrach

whereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
areeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## mrsamyrach

im well pissed off


----------



## mrsamyrach

helpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## mrsamyrach

piosssedddddddddddddddddd offfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies weekend woopppp xxxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

im eating my fav mushroom soup xxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mothercabbage

no way!!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

i am the thousandth postie xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

page 1000! :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Evening Caz how are you?

Amy calm down lmao but can understand your frustration 4 days late, you gonna ring doc's monday if af isnt here? x


----------



## mothercabbage

you were soooooo trying to do that amy!!! :rofl: you have to go back and edit it!!! you cant just say booooooooooo:haha: congrats!!!! 1000th postie!!! :yipee: xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

im just close to tears guys just got back from hosp pissed on frer then back on nights x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Wow amy is stressed! Calm down lovey i agree with pops maybe you should go to the doctors?
Agreed with MC! Thats why she wrote so many cause she knew it was quiet! Cheeky biatch! Haha @ it being
booooooooooooooo! lmao you should definitely edit it!
Aww amy :hugs: how is your grandad? maybe you could phone in sick?

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Amy soooooooooooooooooooo cheated to fill that post up, im gonna get PK to edit it :rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

vile and depressed
im not ringing in sick cos im not just tired and stressed


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Amy soooooooooooooooooooo cheated to fill that post up, im gonna get PK to edit it :rofl:

if u do ill kill u in ya fanny x


----------



## pk2of8

Ok amy... Don't worry hun... I won't edit it :winkwink:

It'll be after midnight your time girls before I'd be able to post piccies :wacko:


----------



## coral11680

amy sorry about the bfn, that bitch is playing mind games with you:hugs: and by the way you were the 10,000 postie on the 1000 page!:happydance::haha: bloody hell over 10,000 posts on here


----------



## mrsamyrach

popps it meant to read kick u in fadge lol xxc


----------



## poppy666

My fanny already fcked so crack on lmao :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wave: hi ladies, I'm back :) All went ok at my midwife appointment. Took a while with all my health problems and my blinking BP is up again...grrrrr I bet thats gonna cause problems. Anyhow, after concluding I'm high risk (I knew that) she then got me to blow into a carbon monoxide detecter......WTF? apparently its mainly to screen pregnant women in case they have a faulty boiler, I suspect its more to do with women lying about their smoking status in pregnancy. Anyhow it was fine, I am a non smoker with a good boiler :haha: Bunny boiler :haha: Think our health authority has gone all out to improve services. I got appointments coming out of my ears......just not the friggin one I want AN EARLY SCAN :( I have one for 30th December, but thats not soon enough for me, I'll be going insane by then. I'm quietly in desperate need of seeing a little heartbeat before I relax a bit. So decided to pay for an early scan, what the heck, call it an early Christmas present lol Gonna get that booked for about a week or so time i think. I'll have to go without my new pair of UGGs I've been saving for.......worth it though :)

Coral, you can see your midwife at the childrens centre in Ockendon or Aveley. 

Ok so whats been going on while I was gone? x


----------



## ToxicFox92

My head is so sore, i feel like it's going to pop off. I HATE MY LIFE.


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> Ok amy... Don't worry hun... I won't edit it :winkwink:
> 
> It'll be after midnight your time girls before I'd be able to post piccies :wacko:

I'll be up waiting lol x


----------



## caz & bob

poppy666 said:


> Evening Caz how are you?
> 
> Amy calm down lmao but can understand your frustration 4 days late, you gonna ring doc's monday if af isnt here? x

ok hun thax just chilling glad its the weekend xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK, really hope you have the beginning of a BFP there. I doubt I'll be on at midnight, but I'll be out of bed like a shot in the morning to come and have a nose. FX for you babe x

Mrs Amy, I'm so fecked of for you, you don't deserve this :( :hug: x


----------



## mothercabbage

@tink....sounds good from MW...try to relax to keep that BP down though!! cant wait to see scan pics!!
@amy...:hug: sorry for bfn! 
@toxic..whats up girl?! xx
@evening poppy:wave: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: caz! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

pk...ill be on like shit off a stick in the morning to check out ya pissy stick!! woop woop...xx


----------



## coral11680

Tink glad MW app went well. thanks for the info although not had a phone call from MW yet:shrug: I emailed Monday.

Where are you getting your scan and how much?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Feeling any better MC? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, not sure, looking them up online, range from about £70-100 x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Evening Caz, Pops. :wave:

Whats up Toxic? x


----------



## pk2of8

Still nothing...halfway thru the day here. This is making me crazy. I thk I made up whatever I saw girls. I keep looking at the pics........ I just don't know and I don't want to get excited over nothing. :nope: it's probly nothing.....


----------



## mothercabbage

yea tink..not bad now, still a bit achey, sicky and dizzy...wish it would pass...:sick: but thanx for asking....scans are expensive arent they, but worth it in the end if it puts your mind at ease....xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

pk...am i right in thinking your still "in" whilst your temp stays above the horizontal line on your chart? maybe you were seeing things...but then again...maybe you werent!!!! FX xx


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> Still nothing...halfway thru the day here. This is making me crazy. I thk I made up whatever I saw girls. I keep looking at the pics........ I just don't know and I don't want to get excited over nothing. :nope: it's probly nothing.....

Hmm i thought that when i got a VERY faint line, wish you could post piccy now lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

cant you email the pic to someone pk?? xx


----------



## poppy666

Evening Tink glad your appointment went well sweetie, im up at EPU in two weeks so hopefully its where it should be, oh and i remembered you saying if beanie sticks to left (girl) sticks to right (boy) korben was to the left on my 5wk scan that i posted here so think that theory out the window :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Yes that's true MC but not good that my temps have just continued to drop at a steady pace either :nope:

I know poppy... It's just I'm not even sure it is a faint line. Maybe just me trying too hard to see SOMEthing... ANYthing. Ya know? :sad:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopefully you'll be fully recovered by tomorrow MC, those bugs make you feel so wretched. NOT what you needed after this weeks events..... :hug:

I thought I imagined my first lines PK x


----------



## poppy666

PK look at my temps they dropped yesterday x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol not my theory, some medical researchers theory lol But I can't remember which side was what :rofl: x


----------



## pk2of8

:dohh: don't know why I didn't thk of that MC!! :dohh: I'll email em to poppy...

Poppy, I'll send em from my phone so addy will be difft after the @ but still from 'pk2of8'. Make sense?


----------



## ToxicFox92

I got a free reading off some pyschic. She's talking shit i know, but she said that i'll have a big turning point in my life on December 17th.. which, if my period regulates this time, that'll be when i do a HPT. Crazy :L


----------



## pk2of8

And girls, pls don't be afraid to tell me if u don't see anythg. No need to worry abt getting me down abt it. I thk it's all in my head at this point anyway... *sigh*


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> :dohh: don't know why I didn't thk of that MC!! :dohh: I'll email em to poppy...
> 
> Poppy, I'll send em from my phone so addy will be difft after the @ but still from 'pk2of8'. Make sense?

Ok im waiting :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> I got a free reading off some pyschic. She's talking shit i know, but she said that i'll have a big turning point in my life on December 17th.. which, if my period regulates this time, that'll be when i do a HPT. Crazy :L

Oooooooooooo sounds promising sweetie xx fx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooooh, can't wait to have a squint! x


----------



## coral11680

PK I thought I imagined my first lines oto so faint, wheres pics?


----------



## poppy666

Phew had to mess about with those bc wouldnt let me download to pictures lol OK LADIES TWEEK AWAY :happydance: I see something in 2nd one xx

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/pic2.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/pic2-1.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/pic3.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/pic3-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mothercabbage

ok im editing........gonna have a squint.... at first glance i cant see anything sorry xx


----------



## coral11680

:happydance::happydance: i see a line !:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

had a squint and tilted screen until it almost cracked...i cant see anything....im sorry pk....:hugs:


----------



## ToxicFox92

I can't see anything.. but my eyesight is pretty shit :(


----------



## poppy666

Ok am i getting eye line lol 

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/pic3-2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## coral11680

shite i must be too poppy, I thought I saw a line just to the right of those round thingy's?


----------



## pk2of8

That's ok MC... I'm not convinced either. And I thk these $store tests are known for v v v faint lines until u get much farther along. I don't thk they usually get evaps (at least I've not heard of evaps on them at all) but that the lines can be EXTREMELY faint for a long time :wacko:


----------



## coral11680

PK get a frer for tomorrow


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> shite i must be too poppy, I thought I saw a line just to the right of those round thingy's?

Thats where i thought ii seen one too lmao x


----------



## pk2of8

That's where I thk I see one too girls... That is where it's SUPPOSED to be. Ugh. This is so stressful. I'll try to take a high res pic w/my 'real' camera tonight too. I don't know if I'll get a chance to buy another frer before am coral. :shrug: these pics I just took w/my phone.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I see a line PK, your not going insane, but its barely there. You NEED a FRER...........BUY BUY BUY x


----------



## coral11680

PK stop on your way home at a drugstore come on u need a frer:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

PK even on my second test where I could see a line a bit better it didn't show on my camera pics


----------



## poppy666

My 1st faint i thought was a evap so binned it, then took another which was posted on here then you know the rest, so try get a frer tomorrow chick, but take another pic and post tonight lmao x


----------



## pk2of8

I KNOW. Frer was SNOW WHITE yest tho. :-( I just don't know.... They're so expensive too. I abhor the thought of "wasting" money on one if it's just another bfn. :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Ok piss on another IC, it didnt work for me the FMU it took 3rd time on one to show a faint ( how weird is that?) x


----------



## pk2of8

Well if no af by tmw am, then I'll defo do another test in the am w/fmu. What if my temps drop again tho?? Then what??? :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

I just wouldnt go by ff as much regarding temps cos ive seen some nose dive and they pregnant, actually there is a post in the BFP announcement board to even state her temps dropped x https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/464573-bfp-12dpo-huge-temp-drop.html


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK been studying your chart. Did you pee on an OPK CD23 or 22? cause what if your body didn't manage to o when you had all them positives, but had another surge that you didn't pick up. Would follow with your temps. I know you CM dried up, but its a stab in the dark. Which would mean your only 9DPO and havent got af? Just a wild thought thats all...might be completely wrong x


----------



## pk2of8

I did do opk a cpl more days ... Don't remmy now which ones. I'll have to look at my chart again but they were defo negative....good thought tho...


----------



## pk2of8

Meant to say they were negative, just didn't put it in ff...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:( Ah well, like I said just a thought. But anyway, sometimes it just takes time for the HCG to build :hugs: x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi Ding Dongers!
@Poppy loving the digi :)
@PK i think i see the beginings of a line on that test :) hope this is it for you! Im gona pray so hard for you tonight!
As for me in 9dpo test this am was bfn :( Absolutely no symptoms wat so ever and (tmi) very dry down there *bush*.
Pretty sure this isn't my month which im pretty sad about but wat can i do but keep trying eh! Thinking about trying soy to bring O forward next time or at least produce a stronger O x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Jenny, awww don't get hung up over no symptoms, I really didn't have any! 

I'm starving! Just had a kebab, chips, and a yogurt. I could eat another now......what a little piggy I am lol I seem to plunge from sickness to being insanely hungry right now. Eeek better start pigging on healthy things or my arse wont fit in anything, even my leggings lol x


----------



## pk2of8

Aw :hugs: tink! You (and all the other girls too) have been such a tremendous support thru all of this!! Don't know what I'd do w/o u luvvies :kiss:

Thank u Jenn.... I've been needing to go to the loo for the past 20 mins and every time I head over there, I've missed it and somebody's in there! :dohh: need to check for af again *sigh* (and I need to peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!) :haha:

Well girls, off-topic..... My dd2 made the school soccer (british football :winkwink:) team this wk! :happydance: so proud of her! She's never played before so I thk it's a big deal!! So, now she needs a physical (doctor's release) to remain on the team and play. She has to have it by Mon but the kids are spending the wkend with my ex (their father) this wkend. So I texted him to ask if he wld take her to a walk-in clinic to get it done this wkend. Told him I'd send along my ins info for the clinic to bill. The scum said he doesn't have $40 to cover the copay, so if we don't send the money as well, then he won't take her, and then she can't be on the team!!!! What a TOTAL dickwad!!!! (See babydream, I do curse hun :blush:) what I want to know, is if he's so effing broke that he can't pay a copay for her to get the physical, how the hell is he planning on FEEDING them all wkend long?????? OMG I cannot stand him and I can't believe I was ever MARRIED to him!?!?!?! I was out of my mind!!!!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

glad to hear your midwife appointment went well today hun, hopefully your bp goes back to normal :/ I love that they were checking you had a safe boiler! Very nice of them :haha: YAY for scan!! Cant wait to see dingdong tink! 
PK i can sort of see something but not definite? take a test again with fmu and post pics :hugs: test even if temps drop just as long as you dont get af! Glad that is your ex PJ if he not even willing to pay $40 for his own daughter! And congrats to her! Hope you manage to pee soon haha!
Good luck with the psychic Toxic sounding good, but obv take it with a pinch of salt!


xxxxxx

PS i got my soy but dont know anything about it or when to take it :blush: haha just doing a big ass i will be preg before xmas thing :haha:


xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Ok LR will get you the links with the info on them :happydance:

Edited: Here you go x

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/387010-soy-isoflavones-poll.html


https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Lupine! :hugs: thanks for the well wishes :) I went all out on my last cycle, and it paid off, hope it does for you!!!! then we can go shopping :) 

Ok I have booked my scan for next Friday so I have to wait just under 7 days. Feeling tons better with it booked. I just need to see that little heartbeat. I just don't feel all that pregnant! I guess a lot is I'm just used to feeling unwell, and all i feel is a bit worse and more sickly. Anyhow, this way I can tell people at Christmas! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Yahhhh looking forward to the pic's, if its private id be cheeky and bring your digi camera with you to video it :winkwink:

Mine wasnt private but i was cheeky and asked when i went for a 5wk scan with Korben she allowed my sister to video it x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and PK, i share your ex woes unfortunately. Except my ex wont have the children for more than a few hours because his new partner thinks her kids, and their baby should come first :/ hmmmmmmm don't get me started. I totally understand how you feel about your ex my dear.....what a D**K lol and the money thing sounds like something my ex would say too........grrrrrrrrrrrr!

But great news about your daughter! good sport to get into ;) very british :) lol except its really should be called football........never worked out why they would call a game which consists of mostly throwing and the odd kick football over a similar game where your only allowed to move the ball with your foot.......silly yanks lol only kidding ;) x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thanks poppy :hugs: your a star!! :haha: i'm such a divvy!
And yay tink :D Shopping together! So happy you get to see baby tink least will put your mind at rest! :hugs: You should def record it that will be so cool :D! Sorry to hear all the ex hubbys are total dickwads (liked that word that pk used haha!)
Silly yanks <<< :rofl: :rofl:


xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OOOoooh pops, good idea, I'll take it :) can't bloody wait. I know I'm a silly sausage for worrying, but I just remember feeling so awful when pregnant before and it just feels to good to be true! lol x


----------



## lupinerainbow

I am going to take them days 2-6 purely because i am impatient :blush::haha: I'm way excited, now i'm off to research smep ;)! 
Tinks i know this is really tmi and personal but you said you used mooncup is it really hard to insert without letting any out :blush: :dohh:


xxxx


----------



## poppy666

I did that too was very impatient :haha: ps get them shoved up worry about getting the cup out after :rofl:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Evening Girlies,

Pk I couldn't see anything on that test, but then again I couldn't see much on Poppies first one either:haha: fx for ya huni:hugs:

Tink glad the mw appt went well and glad you've booked your scan:happydance:

Amy try and hold it together huni (easier said that done, I know), what will be will be and no amount of stressing will change anything:hugs:

China sorry af got ya and I hope hubby finds the perfect job soon, and remember stay in touch or we'll come looking for ya to kick your ass:haha:

Lupine I'm doing the soy again this cycle but gonna stick with days 5-7 but up it to 160mg and 200mg for last 2 days


----------



## pk2of8

I'm anxious girls :wacko: can't thk abt anythg else. :dohh: and I can't remmy what I was going to say to everybody and it's too much work to go back a bunch of pages from my phone :haha: 

....Still no af.... And I gotta pee again..... Maybe it'll start on my v v long drive home :nope:


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Evening Girlies,
> 
> Pk I couldn't see anything on that test, but then again I couldn't see much on Poppies first one either:haha: fx for ya huni:hugs:
> 
> Tink glad the mw appt went well and glad you've booked your scan:happydance:
> 
> Amy try and hold it together huni (easier said that done, I know), what will be will be and no amount of stressing will change anything:hugs:
> 
> China sorry af got ya and I hope hubby finds the perfect job soon, and remember stay in touch or we'll come looking for ya to kick your ass:haha:
> 
> Lupine I'm doing the soy again this cycle but gonna stick with days 5-7 but up it to 160mg and 200mg for last 2 days

5-7? how long is your cycle sweetie? x


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> Aw :hugs: tink! You (and all the other girls too) have been such a tremendous support thru all of this!! Don't know what I'd do w/o u luvvies :kiss:
> 
> Thank u Jenn.... I've been needing to go to the loo for the past 20 mins and every time I head over there, I've missed it and somebody's in there! :dohh: need to check for af again *sigh* (and I need to peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!) :haha:
> 
> Well girls, off-topic..... My dd2 made the school soccer (british football :winkwink:) team this wk! :happydance: so proud of her! She's never played before so I thk it's a big deal!! So, now she needs a physical (doctor's release) to remain on the team and play. She has to have it by Mon but the kids are spending the wkend with my ex (their father) this wkend. So I texted him to ask if he wld take her to a walk-in clinic to get it done this wkend. Told him I'd send along my ins info for the clinic to bill. The scum said he doesn't have $40 to cover the copay, so if we don't send the money as well, then he won't take her, and then she can't be on the team!!!! What a TOTAL dickwad!!!! (See babydream, I do curse hun :blush:) what I want to know, is if he's so effing broke that he can't pay a copay for her to get the physical, how the hell is he planning on FEEDING them all wkend long?????? OMG I cannot stand him and I can't believe I was ever MARRIED to him!?!?!?! I was out of my mind!!!!!

Sorry missed this post... you ex is a total dickhead :growlmad: he has gorgeous kids n should be very proud of your daughter n not worrying how much something is grrrr anyways you know my views on ex's :haha:

Congratz to your dd :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

I'm gonna do it from 2-6 this time cause i'm impatient haha! 5-7? that is short. I'm gonna take same dosages at same times as you though :) was gonna do 200mg the 5 days but apparently its better to make it increase rather than just take it all the same? Might give it a few more months to see if the soy works- prob another 3 at least i hate the idea of going to doctors about it and i would rather just do it myself). I half wrote this then the OH dog peed up the bread machine :growlmad: stupid mutt!! If he didnt scream all night he would be sleeping in his kennel! Just got it out the loft ready for winter!

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: dont you just love dogs :haha: yeah i just took 160mg then 200mg lol i remember being scared 1st night when i was taking them :dohh: They like horse pills, dh was laughing at me saying 'your desperate it will happen when it happens' x


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all...still no af pk? thats a good sign! FX for ya...as for the ex's my DD's dad or:spermy: donor as i call him, is useless too, he cant have chloe for more than 6 hours, he ends up sending her to his mums...he is a wanker! and thats me being polite!:haha: waste of skin if you ask me...but hey ho...she's got me and her stepdad so she'll never want for anything now...tink..good news on the scan front!!:happydance:so hows everyone tonight??


----------



## pk2of8

Thanks poppy and DM and lup and tink (and anybody else I missed :winkwink:) BIG :hug: u girls have been fantastic today as always!!! Really helped me get thru today. I was so anxious abt being back here after last wk! :growlmad: anyway, I gotta run for a while now luvs... Be driving home. Will try to check in later tonight. If not, will catch u all tmw for sure!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Well ive just stuff myself with candyfloss and feel shit now, so no more sweets...

Just watching im a celebrity and debating having a bath but cba, ment to be going out on the town tomorrow night been planned for weeks, but cba going but cant let my mate down so its gonna be a long night x


----------



## pk2of8

Oh- nope, no af still MC. .... Still don't know what to think. .... Ok, gotta go for real this time :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Ok safe drive home and see you later or tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea safe driving pk! :hugs: see ya laters!! xxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:dohh: typo:haha: I ment 160mg days 3-7 then 200mg days 5-7
What a numbty:haha:

Forgot to say :hugs: for babydream hope everything works out for ya hun and really hope hubby hasn't cheated, Thinking of ya huni mwah

As for ex's and kids I'm on the other side, would never stop hubby from seeing his son! Dh had a huge arguement once with his ex and refused to pick his son up from her, I done all the running about for about 10 weeks just to make sure he saw his son! After all Dh son was around before I was and they came as a package:happydance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

haha yeah i love them, but he is naughty! bless him he like proper grovelling to OH now cause as soon as heraises his voice dog cowers (cause he is a rescue).. Horse pills you mean size or literally lol! :O I want to watch i'm a celeb but everyone else watching Children in Need so i been outvoted! :hugs:
Hey cabs :hugs: Such a shame to hear all you children have asses for fathers! Least they got their mums and step parents though!
Have safe drive home PK :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Daisys_mummy said:


> :dohh: typo:haha: I ment 160mg days 3-7 then 200mg days 5-7
> What a numbty:haha:
> 
> Forgot to say :hugs: for babydream hope everything works out for ya hun and really hope hubby hasn't cheated, Thinking of ya huni mwah
> 
> As for ex's and kids I'm on the other side, would never stop hubby from seeing his son! Dh had a huge arguement once with his ex and refused to pick his son up from her, I done all the running about for about 10 weeks just to make sure he saw his son! After all Dh son was around before I was and they came as a package:happydance:

Haha another typo but i get you 3-5 160mg & 6+7 200mg? haha! :hugs:
You are a brilliant step mum then daisys mummy, my OH step mum is exactly the opposite she wrecked him and his sis relationship with their father when they were young and his sis doesnt even speak to her dad now cause he has decided that his OH daughter is more important! :growlmad: Not nice! 
Exes shouldnt be made to stop seeing kids but if they treat them bad then they should cause its not fair.. 
xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

DM how long is your cycle? only asking bc ive noticed women on really long cycles do the cd5-cd9 x


----------



## babydream

Hi all, 

Pk, what a twat your ex is! But good news about your dd. I'm sorry i couldn't see any line, my eyes are very tired for crying most of the day. Thanks for your earlier post anyway.

Tink, thank you too. Good news about mw app, weird boiler stuff, exciting about scan, i would get a private one too. 

Amy, our 1000th page looks hilarious hun, hope you are feeling better though. 

Poppy you nutter, don't leave hpt around the house!!! Too late now.

Thanks for your help lupine and mc too.

I thought hard this afternoon about what to do...I sent him a text saying that i'm thinking about going away for a few days to be alone and think but before i decide, i want to give him a chance to explain what's been going on lately. No matter how painful the truth would be i need to know. So, either i'd wait for him to come home from work and talk or he can write it down if it's easier for him and i'll leave before he gets in. 

He replied a couple of hours later, saying that i was paranoid. He finished work at 4.30 yesterday cause he had a bust off with his boss and went to see his brother. He also said he wouldn't come home i don't need to go away, he doesn't want to need to justify every minute of his life to me. 

I went absolutely bonkers...He said to me when he had the affair with his ex back in april, that he wouldn't want to carry on with our marriage if i became paranoid. But how the fuck would i not be paranoid if he says 6pm yesterday and 4.30pm today. I feel like he wants to make me paranoid deliberately so that would be the excuse to leave and he wouldn't be the bad guy. It felt like something out of a psycho thriller!!

So i got into the car and sped down the m1 by 110m/h to wait for him at his car to confront him. I waited but didn't show up. I called him a few time but didn't answer his phone. Then i text him saying that he had 10min to call me or 4flat tyres and a broken windscreen would be waiting for him. He called of course. We shouted for 40mins. Stupid excuse for lying, he loves me more than i think, he's not telling me that he goes for a pint after work or wherever because i make a scene (which is not true) and he's not seeing anyone, why would he want to have a baby with me. So i told him that one little tiny lie (i would see it on his face) and he's out of my life forever. He knows me that much that i'd do anything to find out if i want something, he keeps telling me i'd be an excellent private detective huh! 

so, he's coming home later and we might talk or tomorrow, i'm exhausted, didn't eat anything today, didn't even have water. The *******!!!! I'll mention the therapy to him PK, i thought of that too i already looked into it back in april. 

Sorry for the long post girls, and sorry i bothered you with this. I do appreciate your help a lot. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

just hopping on quick, up to my eye balls in teddys and cellophane.....for the teddy tombola at our Christmas Bazaar tomorrow lol grrrr, I'm sick of them now

Lupine, the moon cup was so easy honey, if you can put some concieve plus or preseed in it to help the swimmers. I also smeared a little all over the cup to make it all extra :spermy: friendly lol my plan of action was keeping DH 'there' for as long as possible (bout ten mins lol offer to scratch his back etc :rofl:) then get the cup ready, and scoop up any thats escaped then push up ya flange lol

I managed this without folding cause I have a bucket fanny :rofl: I had a practice run with some lube before the action :haha: but hey, It worked! I got me a moon baby ;) x

Hope everyone else is good, can't read back, got more teddy's to wrap lol x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww hun! :hugs: I'm sorry it came to that and i'm glad you are gonna have a chat and try to sort it out one way or the other! It sounds like it will be good for you to get some counselling so you can learn to trust himand he can learn how to earn your trust! .. You should really eat or drink something though or you will make yourself ill :( You should now go get a bath a drink and a snack/ meal then snuggle up in bed :hugs:


xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OK just noticed you post babydream, i couldn't just read and run. I really feel for you babe, and I'm hoping with all my heart he is telling you the truth. Feel free to off load anytime, here, FB or PM's, My comp is usually on lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

:rofl: Thanks for that tinks! i didnt think of that after sex i suppose its somewhat stretched.. cup is smaller than manhood so will fit easily! Omg! Gotta get some preseed i knew there was something i forgot :dohh: amazon here i come! I cant get OH to stay there cause he got scoliosis (curvature of the spine though i guess you know that) and misaligned hips so he has weak back muscles which means it hurts his back to go on top but he dont mind ;) Will have to do a practice run too good plan! I'm way excited? You would think i would have stopped being excited by now.. well i did but i'm real optimistic this time! Goodluck with the teddies! 

- sort of copied and pasted your thing instead of quoting haha- deleted now if you didnt notice and think im rambling shizzle.. 
xxx


----------



## babydream

Oh another kind of drama... The police closed in on a drug dealer today, went into his flat in our building and the stupid idiot jumped out the window from the sixth floor. Broke his back the moron! Not lucky, still goes to jail. They found drugs, guns and loads of cash in his flat. You see i live in a shitty building poppy!!! I heard it on the national news too.


----------



## Daisys_mummy

lupinerainbow said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: typo:haha: I ment 160mg days 3-7 then 200mg days 5-7
> What a numbty:haha:
> 
> Forgot to say :hugs: for babydream hope everything works out for ya hun and really hope hubby hasn't cheated, Thinking of ya huni mwah
> 
> As for ex's and kids I'm on the other side, would never stop hubby from seeing his son! Dh had a huge arguement once with his ex and refused to pick his son up from her, I done all the running about for about 10 weeks just to make sure he saw his son! After all Dh son was around before I was and they came as a package:happydance:
> 
> Haha another typo but i get you 3-5 160mg & 6+7 200mg? haha! :hugs:
> You are a brilliant step mum then daisys mummy, my OH step mum is exactly the opposite she wrecked him and his sis relationship with their father when they were young and his sis doesnt even speak to her dad now cause he has decided that his OH daughter is more important! :growlmad: Not nice!
> Exes shouldnt be made to stop seeing kids but if they treat them bad then they should cause its not fair..
> xxxxxClick to expand...

I'm such a div but yeah thats what I ment, god I must be tired no wonder I couldn't see anything on Pk's test, I can't even say what I mean:dohh:

I had a 3 hour round trip the other week to drop stepson off home as hubby was busy with the banger racing! My brother in laws ex won't even let him or any of the family see his kids and really angers me that he will not fight for them, I'd go to the ends of the earth for my daughter and step son!

Babydream you have every right to be paranoid hun, he's cheated once so has prob knocked your trust in him BIG style, he shouldn't lie to you no mater how small the lie, even the slightest doubt can fester! Hope you work things out:hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy cycles are 29-30 days at the mo, don't want to do days 2-6 coz really don't think I'll cope with twins, so gonna stick with days 3-7:happydance:yay got the days right :dohh:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Wow that pretty dramatic babydream.. what sort of moron jumps out of a sixth floor window? Maybe he was drugged up or something? .. :haha: thats so random!
I think men lack the instincts sometimes? I suppose maternal instincts are strong and if she is like that now maybe he didnt have much bonding with his son while he was young? and dont worry i got what you meant :haha: bed time soon? 
2-6 twins? :O YAY YAY YAY sorry haha.. i'm sure if i have twins it wouldnt be so yay but i would love it! POPPY IS PREG WITH TWINS- OMG HER SONS ARE GONNA THINK SHE EVEN MORE NUTTY :haha: pops do you only have boys?

xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Pk, what a twat your ex is! But good news about your dd. I'm sorry i couldn't see any line, my eyes are very tired for crying most of the day. Thanks for your earlier post anyway.
> 
> Tink, thank you too. Good news about mw app, weird boiler stuff, exciting about scan, i would get a private one too.
> 
> Amy, our 1000th page looks hilarious hun, hope you are feeling better though.
> 
> Poppy you nutter, don't leave hpt around the house!!! Too late now.
> 
> Thanks for your help lupine and mc too.
> 
> I thought hard this afternoon about what to do...I sent him a text saying that i'm thinking about going away for a few days to be alone and think but before i decide, i want to give him a chance to explain what's been going on lately. No matter how painful the truth would be i need to know. So, either i'd wait for him to come home from work and talk or he can write it down if it's easier for him and i'll leave before he gets in.
> 
> He replied a couple of hours later, saying that i was paranoid. He finished work at 4.30 yesterday cause he had a bust off with his boss and went to see his brother. He also said he wouldn't come home i don't need to go away, he doesn't want to need to justify every minute of his life to me.
> 
> I went absolutely bonkers...He said to me when he had the affair with his ex back in april, that he wouldn't want to carry on with our marriage if i became paranoid. But how the fuck would i not be paranoid if he says 6pm yesterday and 4.30pm today. I feel like he wants to make me paranoid deliberately so that would be the excuse to leave and he wouldn't be the bad guy. It felt like something out of a psycho thriller!!
> 
> So i got into the car and sped down the m1 by 110m/h to wait for him at his car to confront him. I waited but didn't show up. I called him a few time but didn't answer his phone. Then i text him saying that he had 10min to call me or 4flat tyres and a broken windscreen would be waiting for him. He called of course. We shouted for 40mins. Stupid excuse for lying, he loves me more than i think, he's not telling me that he goes for a pint after work or wherever because i make a scene (which is not true) and he's not seeing anyone, why would he want to have a baby with me. So i told him that one little tiny lie (i would see it on his face) and he's out of my life forever. He knows me that much that i'd do anything to find out if i want something, he keeps telling me i'd be an excellent private detective huh!
> 
> so, he's coming home later and we might talk or tomorrow, i'm exhausted, didn't eat anything today, didn't even have water. The *******!!!! I'll mention the therapy to him PK, i thought of that too i already looked into it back in april.
> 
> Sorry for the long post girls, and sorry i bothered you with this. I do appreciate your help a lot. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

not a good afternoon! please get something to eat, i know how it feels in this situations, been there myself and all you want to do is scream and cry then want it all to go away and be "normal" again..sending you major :hug: hope you get it sorted babydream i really do!!!! xxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

babydream said:


> Oh another kind of drama... The police closed in on a drug dealer today, went into his flat in our building and the stupid idiot jumped out the window from the sixth floor. Broke his back the moron! Not lucky, still goes to jail. They found drugs, guns and loads of cash in his flat. You see i live in a shitty building poppy!!! I heard it on the national news too.

What a dick, surprised he didn't kill himself! what a twat


----------



## poppy666

lol 3-7 better think the 5-9 are more for longer cycles xx


----------



## mothercabbage

mothercabbage said:


> evening all...still no af pk? thats a good sign! FX for ya...as for the ex's my DD's dad or:spermy: donor as i call him, is useless too, he cant have chloe for more than 6 hours, he ends up sending her to his mums...he is a wanker! and thats me being polite!:haha: waste of skin if you ask me...but hey ho...she's got me and her stepdad so she'll never want for anything now...tink..good news on the scan front!!:happydance:so hows everyone tonight??

i think some one read my post wrong....i dont stop him seeing chloe!!! never would, he cant BEAR to have his own daughter for more than 6 hours, he cant wait to palm her off to anyone or everyone that will take her, he should see her at the weekend but now his mum picks her up,lets her sleep over, then drops her off again...useless, id love her to stop going, he causes her so much hurt and dissapointment that 1 day she will work him out for herself!


----------



## lupinerainbow

mothercabbage said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> evening all...still no af pk? thats a good sign! FX for ya...as for the ex's my DD's dad or:spermy: donor as i call him, is useless too, he cant have chloe for more than 6 hours, he ends up sending her to his mums...he is a wanker! and thats me being polite!:haha: waste of skin if you ask me...but hey ho...she's got me and her stepdad so she'll never want for anything now...tink..good news on the scan front!!:happydance:so hows everyone tonight??
> 
> i think some one read my post wrong....i dont stop him seeing chloe!!! never would, he cant BEAR to have his own daughter for more than 6 hours, he cant wait to palm her off to anyone or everyone that will take her, he should see her at the weekend but now his mum picks her up,lets her sleep over, then drops her off again...useless, id love her to stop going, he causes her so much hurt and dissapointment that 1 day she will work him out for herself!Click to expand...

I know you dont stop her i was just saying mums that do sometimes its for the best if you meant me i wasnt referring to you with stopping her going you said you let her see him :)

xxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

mothercabbage said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> evening all...still no af pk? thats a good sign! FX for ya...as for the ex's my DD's dad or:spermy: donor as i call him, is useless too, he cant have chloe for more than 6 hours, he ends up sending her to his mums...he is a wanker! and thats me being polite!:haha: waste of skin if you ask me...but hey ho...she's got me and her stepdad so she'll never want for anything now...tink..good news on the scan front!!:happydance:so hows everyone tonight??
> 
> i think some one read my post wrong....i dont stop him seeing chloe!!! never would, he cant BEAR to have his own daughter for more than 6 hours, he cant wait to palm her off to anyone or everyone that will take her, he should see her at the weekend but now his mum picks her up,lets her sleep over, then drops her off again...useless, id love her to stop going, he causes her so much hurt and dissapointment that 1 day she will work him out for herself!Click to expand...

Oh wasn't me:nope:, I was relating to Tinks post about the ex's new partner thinking her kids were more important! I'd never get in the way of Hubby and he's son! Sorry if I offended didn't mean to, ignore me I'm tired:haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ok backing out of thread quitely please don't:gun:me:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

its ok girls.stay calm!! :rofl: wasnt directed at anyone in particular! :haha:...i just didnt want anyone thinking i was one of these women that uses their children as weapons against their ex's....im mental but not that mental! :holly:<----this is just to make you smile! tis funni! :rofl::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

Daisys_mummy said:


> Ok backing out of thread quitely please don't:gun:me:haha:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

We know you're not one of those women hun, if you were Chloe wouldn't be seeing her father at all would she :hugs:

Panicked then thought I'd upset one of my DingDongers Getting rather good at putting my foot it just lately:blush:


----------



## poppy666

Oh glad its ok here, fecking vaccination thread as usual went off topic and turning into a slagging match as per usual blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... why cant peeps open a thread on something without the oposition having to butt in and cause shit x

Ok i dont agree with vaccinations but i dont try shove my reasons down parents who agree with them ffs :growlmad:

Ok rant over :haha:


----------



## ToxicFox92

I've missed 5 pages since i've been gone, has anything important happened or should i just stop being a lazy betch and read it all? :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Yeh that emoticon is fun (reminds me of amy) hehe! 
Okay then mc :cry: i know you just wanted to upset me really .. :haha::hugs:
Haha me too daisy! and i agree with what you said.. 
pops btw i think i'm gonna die cause i had swine flu jab and flu/swine flu one and everyone convincing me its go some sort of disease or something in it harmful cause otherwise the government people would have them.. 
Toxic i'm sure you can manage 5 you lazy biatch! :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

:haha: I didnt have the shot when i was PG last year, they were offering it to all pg women, but i read it hadnt been tested enough to know if it harmed the baby so didnt have it, only had flu twice anyways, my dad has it every year and always gets the flu lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LOL DM, I got what you meant by the post. I wish all women were the same, I don't know why my ex would be with someone who stopped him seeing his kids :( He's effectively said he cant be a proper dad to mine anyway now, so the others should come first, its his chance to get things right second time round............idiot. You don't have to forsake your own kids, you just do the right thing by all of them for fecks sake! lol

Ok teddys all wrapped, I'm going to bed zzzzzzzzzzz

Lupine, yes....your already stretched n slippery lol It will slide in just fine ;) I have scoliosis too just to add to my long list of health problems so sympathize with your OH x

Nighty Nighty dingdongs x


----------



## mothercabbage

vaccination thread....what shit they sayin!!?? ill sort the feckkas!! :gun::gun:


----------



## poppy666

MC I wasnt in the middle of it, ive learnt not to bother with threads like that bc it always kicks off :haha:

Night Tink sleep well :kiss:

Toxic lazy shite get reading lol x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Goodnight Tinks, Sweetdreams huni, mwah

Hmm gonna go check that thread now:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

night night tink xxxxxxx
poppy im off to check this shit! ill put the fekkas right! lol...oooopsie best not already had 1 warning for mi gob!!! :rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Yeah i still get flu but has been much better was def needed cause have real bad immune system, they thought
i might have lupus cause it runs in my fam but i not thank god! 
Night tinks! Shame about your ex sounds like his ex has been at him sound the same as my oh dad! 
Yeah we will all go over then and bust em up! :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Arhhh DM there is loads of threads like that, i just think if someone starts a thread like 'non Vaccinations' and asking their reasons why they chose not to vaccinate. If others dont like or oppose it they should just move onto a thread they agree with and not go into a thread and start a debate on the topic or start shit, bc ive seen admin close threads down for that very reason.


----------



## mrsamyrach

its not the fact i havent got a bfp i would rather witch turn up so i can get on with things
now ive got stomach ache


----------



## ToxicFox92

:hugs:amy hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

amy i hope your af turns up soon or you get your bfp preferably the latter but its horrible being in limboland! :growlmad: nasty amy's body! 

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

I chose not to vaccinate bc of the ingredients thats in them ie Mercury ( even tho there isnt as much in it now) embalming fluid, fertiliser etc list goes on, but that is my chose and i respect another parent allowing their child to be vaccinated...

Thats just the way it is x


----------



## mothercabbage

:hug: amy, get a hot water bottle and get into bed hunni, hope it passes soon xx
@poppy...we all know you like a good showdown on here!!!:haha: 
off to bed girls..nighty night xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

Wait, pops. wtf is in the vaccinations?! i didnt even know this! do tell.


----------



## poppy666

lmao your just the same EVAPPPPPPPPPPPPP :haha: yeah im off too im knackered, cya all tomorrow... oh twenty minutes before PK comes on, may just wait lol xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> I chose not to vaccinate bc of the ingredients thats in them ie Mercury ( even tho there isnt as much in it now) embalming fluid, fertiliser etc list goes on, but that is my chose and i respect another parent allowing their child to be vaccinated...
> 
> Thats just the way it is x

I've not looked into this just assumed that they would be for the best :( .. omg thats mean maybe i will have to look into it more before i go ahead and get them done.. when i need toi would get mmr done anyway but not thought of the others ? :shrug:

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> Wait, pops. wtf is in the vaccinations?! i didnt even know this! do tell.

Will PM some links tomorrow chick so you can research for yourself sweetie x hope PK is on at midnight lmao.

Amy i proper feel for you especially as your geared up with soy etc, but prefer you getting that BFP :happydance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Mann... gonna have to get some more opks cause i got 9 left! Stupid poas to see if pregnant :haha: mug! Sorry i just sort of type what comes into my head at that second haha!..


xxx


----------



## poppy666

Here is a few links but there is a lot of info out there x

https://www.informedchoice.info/cocktail.html#top

https://www.vaccination.inoz.com/ingredie.html

https://www.janethull.com/newsletter/0706/aspartame_in_the_pink_packet.php

https://www.arnica.org.uk/what_does_vaccine_contain.html


----------



## ToxicFox92

pop, on the first link, are they all of the vaccines that you are told to give your child?!


----------



## poppy666

No not all if you look down MMR and few other, but if you look at a few of others there is... 

It was just my personal choice not to after looking into it more, arghhh brb korben waking x


----------



## ToxicFox92

Thank you so much for this poppy. I'm chosing not to after reading this. You're a god send woman!! :hugs:xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thanks poppy will look at them tomorrow love! I'm off to bed shortly so will say night now just in case i go :) :hugs: night night have a good sleep all of you lot :thumbup: talk to you soon (prob wont be on till evening cause gotta get college work done and this is such a distraction! :haha:) .. will prob be on all day though anyway i'm an addict! :blush:

xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> ToxicFox92 said:
> 
> 
> Wait, pops. wtf is in the vaccinations?! i didnt even know this! do tell.
> 
> Will PM some links tomorrow chick so you can research for yourself sweetie x hope PK is on at midnight lmao.
> 
> Amy i proper feel for you especially as your geared up with soy etc, but prefer you getting that BFP :happydance:Click to expand...


right girls straight answers please i shagged 3rd nov now 3/4 days late could there be any chance or more likely that i have been stressed and just late
ovd on 2nd nov


----------



## ToxicFox92

you ov'd same date as me amy!!
stress can cause a delay in periods, but i would test again if she doesnt show next week.xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

OH refuses to not let baby get vaccines. but i dont want my baby near them :growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

I dunno Amy ive g
had some stressful times and af still showed her ugly face.. but has effected others to delay... you know your own body Amy if you think this isnt how your body works n bfn every day id ask for bloods done to see if your pg x


----------



## mrsamyrach

what im trying to say i have a really bad phobia aginst needles now if there is no chance whatsover of beibg preggers then not bothered about getting bloods done has anyone ever known anyone to be preg 17 days after shag xxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

im in tears now im really pulling my hair out we all wish af to not turn up but im wishing for her so i can get on with my fucking life sorry xx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ah Amy, just wish I had the answer for you!:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> OH refuses to not let baby get vaccines. but i dont want my baby near them :growlmad:

Tox dont let a few links from me deter you sweetie, you need to research yourself and be comfortable with your decision... i vaccinated my older 3 apart from the MMR2 at the time, but i never knew what went into them, and my older 3 boys are perfectly healthy just nutters :haha:


----------



## ToxicFox92

I'm just scared about the side effects etc. And the link between MMR and autism is scaring the shit out of me. the coctail of toxins that are put in babys bodys make me feel sick. 
"Post mortems on cot death babies indicate asphyxia, which can be due to the level of poisons being just that little bit too high for these individuals&#8217; immature immune systems to mount a defence of the strength and sustained period of time required to deal with them. Adding to the difficulty in dealing with the large load of poisons is the fact that these poisons interfere with the activities of the immune system itself, and thus weaken its ability to eliminate any poisons. In the younger babies the battle is more often lost within hours or a few days from the injection."

He just flat out refuses to look at what i've found, he thinks im being stupid. And basically, i don't have a fucking say in my own babys health when it comes to be. I'm so angry.


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> what im trying to say i have a really bad phobia aginst needles now if there is no chance whatsover of beibg preggers then not bothered about getting bloods done has anyone ever known anyone to be preg 17 days after shag xxxxx

Amy ive read women not finding out for weeks via pg tests, but your late and if no af by monday even tho you have a phobia they will only use one needle to draw some blood, at least you will know sweetie xx


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> I'm just scared about the side effects etc. And the link between MMR and autism is scaring the shit out of me. the coctail of toxins that are put in babys bodys make me feel sick.
> "Post mortems on cot death babies indicate asphyxia, which can be due to the level of poisons being just that little bit too high for these individuals immature immune systems to mount a defence of the strength and sustained period of time required to deal with them. Adding to the difficulty in dealing with the large load of poisons is the fact that these poisons interfere with the activities of the immune system itself, and thus weaken its ability to eliminate any poisons. In the younger babies the battle is more often lost within hours or a few days from the injection."
> 
> He just flat out refuses to look at what i've found, he thinks im being stupid. And basically, i don't have a fucking say in my own babys health when it comes to be. I'm so angry.

:haha: calm down Tox, im sure once your baby is here your oh will look into everything and anything about your baby xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

:hugs::headspin::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy:aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
IVE JUST FUCKING WIPED AND ITS PINKISH IM FUCKING ABSOLUTELY ECSTATIC


----------



## ToxicFox92

:happydance: YAYAYYAYAY AMY!!! :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Im crying with happiness over a fecking period xxxxxx


cd 1 woooohooooooo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Well i dunno if to fecking celebrate with you or what?? we never do:muaha::muaha::yipee::yipee::shipw::drunk::drunk::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::rain::rain::happydance

Roll on the soy xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> well i dunno if to fecking celebrate with you or what?? We never do:muaha::muaha::yipee::yipee::shipw::drunk::drunk::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::rain::rain::happydance
> 
> roll on the soy xxx

you have to pops im ecstatic deep down i knew hun xxxx

so mrs soy im gonna take 200g cd3-cd7 what ya think xx


----------



## poppy666

:dust::dust::dust::dust::yipee::yipee:GO FOR IT GAL​
Im with you all the way :happydance::happydance: charting to?


----------



## ToxicFox92

OH's views on the vaccines are: what happens if we dont get them, and our baby gets an illness that could have been prevented for the jabs. How would you feel then?

So uh.. i guess we'e gonna get them cause i cant even answer that.


----------



## poppy666

PS Change your ticker back to cd1 chick so can keep an eye on you lol x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> :dust::dust::dust::dust::yipee::yipee:go for it gal​
> im with you all the way :happydance::happydance: Charting to?

charting????? I dunno hun how to


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> OH's views on the vaccines are: what happens if we dont get them, and our baby gets an illness that could have been prevented for the jabs. How would you feel then?
> 
> So uh.. i guess we'e gonna get them cause i cant even answer that.

Exactly personal choice sweetie :hugs: you be ok xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

i'm just so paranoid, but i suppose i'm pro-vaccine, though i understand why mothers wouldnt get them. pros and cons to both really. :haha:

I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU AMY. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK.


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::yipee::yipee:go for it gal​
> im with you all the way :happydance::happydance: Charting to?
> 
> charting????? I dunno hun how toClick to expand...

It was my first month charting Amy too but Tink, Coral, PK helped me everyday... you just take you temp every morning ( try to do it same time, dont worry if a little late) Dont get out of bed, drink anything etc till you taken your temp. Then come on here and we'll help. 

Tink can sort your chart n add it to your siggy she did with me x


----------



## mrsamyrach

So shall i take it in the morning well dinnertime when i get up im gonna use digi monitor this month as well????


----------



## poppy666

Yep if you want or come on here first n Tink can help you get started with chart n your tcker, think i started it on cd3 forgot now, but either way we'll make sure your sorted sweetie x


----------



## mrsamyrach

cheers luv i actually feel normal other ding dong trollops are gonna read this in morning and think fecking party dance over af what a numb nut


----------



## ToxicFox92

haha amy, i felt the same when af got here for me, i was dissapointed at first, but very happy that my body still works!! my cycle has went from 3 months to 2 months now :Dxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

this is the first time ive ever been late since i lost bubba in may though toxic xxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

aww, well i understand why you're happy to see her now after getting the BFNS!!
hope this cycle is yours, i'm eager for the rest of us to get BFPS in time for santa coming!! :happydance:xxx


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> cheers luv i actually feel normal other ding dong trollops are gonna read this in morning and think fecking party dance over af what a numb nut

First reaction they'll think theres been another BFP :haha: but you must of been well frustrated... lets get you sorted now with charting and Soy and go all out to get that BFP :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> aww, well i understand why you're happy to see her now after getting the BFNS!!
> hope this cycle is yours, i'm eager for the rest of us to get BFPS in time for santa coming!! :happydance:xxx

I hope December is another lucky month Tox and we get quite a few BFPs in here in time for Xmas and if not roll on January :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Right im off to bed you two :hugs:

Amy put your thermometer under your pillow so no reaching for it :haha: Nite nite sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

ok popps thanks youre the best xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

When things go wrong as they sometimes will
When the road you're trudging seems all up hill
When care is pressing you down a bit
Rest if you must, but don't you quit
Life is queer with its twists and turns
As every one of us sometimes learns
And many a failure turns about
When others might have won had they stuck it out
Don't give up though the pace seems slow
You may succeed with another blow
Success is failure turned inside out
The silver tint of the clouds of doubt
And you never can tell how close you are
It may be near when it seems so far
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit
It's when things seem worst that you must not quit


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well.

MC- sorry that you weren't feeling well stomach bugs are the worst. I'm glad to see you back on and chatting again. 

mrsamy- I'm happy that u finally got af now u can get on with using all the supplies u have bought for this month. 

hopes- I'm not doing anything this month. Just bding and watching cm. I have been charting for a long time and typically o between days 16-20. CM is now increasing and I'm starting to feel bloated so I expect to o in a day or two maybe three. I should be doing more to conceive this month but I just feel like I need a break from it so that's what I'm doing. Hope that u get a pos opk soon and don't have a really long cycle this time around

Tink I'm glad that your appt went well today. That is too bad about bp I hope that it doesn't cause u too much trouble I had high bp with my ds but only at the very end of my pregnancy. I will look forward to seeing the scan pics from your private scan. The early scans are kind of neat but I've never had one earliest scan I had was 16weeks

hello to all the other ding dong ladies I hope that u r all doing well and enjoying your Friday.


----------



## ToxicFox92

hello mommyV!!
how are you doing today?xx


----------



## Hopes314

feel like i have to try my luck with a kokopelli avatar.. should be Oing anyyyytime now... i HOPE!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:flower: Good Morning Ding Donger Babes! :kiss:

Ok so I'm gonna join Amy on her AF party... :happydance::witch::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wine::drunk::friends::flow:

lol that's a first huh? Right Mrs, lets get you a :bfp: this cycle :thumbup: First you need to sign up for Fertility Friend: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ Once you've signed up, have a look and see if you understand it, its a bit daunting at first but any probs I'll get you all set up. Just PM me your log on details and your temp for today. In short you should be able to click on todays date, and enter your temp for today. There's more too it but I wont overload you. Any probs me or the other charting gals will get you sorted. I'm determind to get you up the duff misses :thumbup:

Vaccinations? ooooh juicy subject lol I swing both ways :rofl: I have had some vaccinations for my kids, and declined others. Trouble is I was never vaccinated as a child and nearly died on two occasions from the diseases vaccinated against. Whooping caugh at 6 months old, and Measles at 15. Both I was hospitalized for weeks with and It was touch and go if I would make it. BUT my mum was a very sensitive "I don't want to trouble the doctor" lady. And she soldiered on looking after me at home well beyond what was safe for her to do so. I guess I'm saying those diseases are not life threatening should you seek medical help ASAP. 

I did a lot of research as a mum and as a student pediatric nurse, and I had to conclude that there was an equal amount of evidence both for and against. I had most of the vacinations for my kids in the end, BUT my youngest has aspergers syndrome that only was evident after the MMR.........Pretty sure I'm going to decline now with this :baby: just to be on the safe side. Or just have the first baby jabs.

Dohh :dohh: I forgot what else I had to say :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,
Hi Tink :hi: cant wait to see baby tink next week!:happydance: speaking of scans did you read about the nub theory? Apparently at the 12 week scan babies have a nub and if you view them side ways you can usually tell if its a girl or boy depending if the nub points up slightly (boy) or horizontally or down slightly (girl) hmmm

Amy so happy AF finally arrived so you get to start a new cycle. Like the girls said we'll help you chart, it is a bit complicated at first but once your set up with fertility friend you just log in everyday click on the date and type in temp its that easy, it does all the rest for you. Even if you miss a day it shouldnt matter too much although its best to do it everyday.

Hi all other ding dongs!


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all...:wave:
firstly...:happydance::thumbup::flower::witch::flow::muaha::muaha:
:yipee::hugs::headspin::friends::drunk::drunk::wohoo::holly:
:holly::thumbup::happydance::happydance::kiss: thats the party for AMY getting AF, strange but true, glad you can move onto a soy cycle!!!
@POPPY...i had both of my kids fully vaccinated apart from the swine flu jabs...personal choise, i just thought if the medical profession said its for the best, then it would be??!:wacko:
@TINK...morning:wave; how many sleeps until scan now? xxxxx:happydance:
@MOMMYV...thanx chick, i still feel rough this morning, this sicky bug is taking some shaking off, but not much can keep me from my ding dong gals!:thumbup:
@PK....are you testing today? any sign of the :witch:
as for me....im still kinda spotting...weird...not long until O, i never bleed this long...wish it would feck off!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

@ coral...ive heard of that and guessed 3 babies sexes right on here so far!!! :yipee:
@hopes....:wohoo: for almost O time!!!! xx


----------



## coral11680

morning cabby:friends: I hope you feel better soon hun and the bitch pisses off for about 9 months:winkwink:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Coral, yes I have read about nub theory. I'll be asking the sonographer to pose my buba at the 12 week scan with its nub on view lol DH seems pretty set on a girl, I've got a feeling is another Boy :rofl: 

How you feeling? recovered from the nights? its tough at first, but you should get settled into a routine eventually. Very hard going in early pregnancy though, hope your feeling ok x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ah thats what I was going to say lol Hopes, pleased your approaching O my dear, :dust: x

Oh and thanks for the well wishes Mommyv! Hope your ok x


----------



## coral11680

Yeah nights are very tough. I dont know if its worse because I'm preg but think it probably is, just hope I can stick it until Christmas I need the money!!

Why do you think its a boy? I have no clue. I know with my son I thought it was another girl but I was wrong!


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> morning cabby:friends: I hope you feel better soon hun and the bitch pisses off for about 9 months:winkwink:

yea me too cozza :winkwink:
going to get xmas out of the way and if still no :bfp: im going to get temping, soy, more :sex:opk sticks and a cbfm!!!! failing that ill draw a line on a test my self and shove a pillow up my top!!! :rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## coral11680

:haha::rofl: you nutter! I have a feeling it wont be neccessary though!


----------



## mothercabbage

<------- a very funny looking fertility charm!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

so i guess you all want to know the sex asap? lol.. worrying about nubs :)
IF i ever get my bfp, husband and i already know that we want to wait and have the surprise


----------



## mothercabbage

if or when i get preggo i dont want to know, i know ill ask though :dohh: but like you hopes...id like the surprise!!! just gotta get a sticky bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopes314

hehe mc, are you starting to get toxic and i confused? :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

You feeling ok this morning MC? all better now? That spotting sucks, hope it clears off ASAP :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I guess I'm thinking its a boy cause I'm not feeling too sick, I felt really rough with my little girl. Yes we will be finding out the sex ASAP, DH is impatient to know lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

yea but realised just as i posted it hopes...think i need to go back to bed...i did edit!!!:haha: 
tink im still feeling sick, cramps are quite sore again today..right under my ribs! some kind of gastric bug...its awful...never going to make a baby this cycle!!! xx


----------



## coral11680

Hi hopes :hi:

I'm just really impatient thats why I want to know the sex. I was the same Tink regarding sickness. With daughter really bad throwing up and with son a bit sick here and there but no real throwing up.:shrug: I dont feel sick yet but still early think it kicks in about 6/7 weeks doesnt it?


----------



## mothercabbage

yea i was the same..chloe= BAD sickness, like...i couldnt move without puking!!!
connor=just felt sick a bit, no throwing up at all, apart from when i passed out! came round and threw up on my dads shoes! :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol MC, I feinted all the time when prego with my 2nd boy. Sick all over your dads shoes? criky, sounds rotten. Those GI bugs really drag, I feel for you. I would rather have flu than one of them bugs. Hopefully you'll be a lot better tomorrow and the spotting with stop so you can get :sex: lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah, some women get it sooner, mine is only really kicking in now. So I guess it could still get worse......

Right. I'm off for now, got our Christmas Bazaar today. see you all this evening x


----------



## mothercabbage

yea poor dads shoes! :rofl: he should have caught me!!!! landed in a heap on my bum!!! enjoy the xmas bazaar....im doing a bit of xmas pressie shopping online...CBA to go out! xx


----------



## phoebe

hello chicks xxxxx
:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## babydream

Hey pheebs, how are you hunni????


----------



## mrsamyrach

wooohooooo im up as well and took my temp and put it in fertility friend
so my fadge is stuffed up
got rotten toothache
switched monitor on to cd1 woooohooooooo
still really pleased xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Hi babydream, i am well thanks hun. Bit tired but ok. Saw Al Murray at a concert last night, which was funny, needed a belly laff or 2 after this week. Not been on for a few days, so went thru all the posts i missed. How the hell are u lovely?? From what i see ur having a rough time of it. Hope ur coping alright sweetheart xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: phoebe
:wave: babydream...glad your back on track! xxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Hi everyone! 

Amy i'm glad something's finally happening! what a relief!

Hope everyone's okay. I'm good, all well, dh knows he was a dickhead and promised to behave.

Looks like i didn't cry enough yesterday, my mum's watching bloody weepy movies and i can't stop again!!! 

I af comes next week, i'm taking soy and temp too. I had lower back pain on the left yesterday shooting all the way down my leg. Was it just stress??? I should do some xmas shopping too but also cba and will do it online haha! I've just ordered a Slap Chop online for myself, can't wait. Load of good stuff for cheap on tvshopoutlet!!!

Where is pk? Testing today???


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: amy....nice to start a fresh! good for you babe!!! xx


----------



## phoebe

mc :hi:
amy :hi:
xxxx


----------



## babydream

phoebe said:


> Hi babydream, i am well thanks hun. Bit tired but ok. Saw Al Murray at a concert last night, which was funny, needed a belly laff or 2 after this week. Not been on for a few days, so went thru all the posts i missed. How the hell are u lovely?? From what i see ur having a rough time of it. Hope ur coping alright sweetheart xxxx

I'm good hunni, thanks, dealt with it now moving on. I love stand up comedy, my dh's favorite is Lee Evans but i like a lot of them. No wonder you're tired hun, rest rest rest. Hope little ding dong is okay!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

loving ur phallic fertility charm mc:rofl::rofl: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

amy the link to your chart dont work..it just shows me your ticker, which is lovely by the way but i wanna nosey at your temps!!! :haha: xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

feeeebs my preggers dirty biatch xx


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> loving ur phallic fertility charm mc:rofl::rofl: xxx

:haha: made me smile too...silly looking thing!!:rofl:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all how are we all?? I too have been struck down with a tummy bug (i think) or it could be my IBS playing up :-( Mum has got lo for the day as oh works on sat and I really couldn't get out of bed this morning was meant to go to a Christmas fair :-( Feeling a bit better now no more mad rushes to the toilet but feeling really weak and want to eat but feel sick too. 

Mckenzie is ill again a lovely cough which makes him sick (twice through the night!! :-() Doctor says its nothing :-( but lo wouldn't open his mouth to look at his throat as he is gagging on all foods and had tonsillitis 2 weeks ago. Oh the joy!! Going to eat something in a min and drink a peppermint tea then really should do the washing up.


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> Hi babydream, i am well thanks hun. Bit tired but ok. Saw Al Murray at a concert last night, which was funny, needed a belly laff or 2 after this week. Not been on for a few days, so went thru all the posts i missed. How the hell are u lovely?? From what i see ur having a rough time of it. Hope ur coping alright sweetheart xxxx
> 
> I'm good hunni, thanks, dealt with it now moving on. I love stand up comedy, my dh's favorite is Lee Evans but i like a lot of them. No wonder you're tired hun, rest rest rest. Hope little ding dong is okay!! xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

thanks hun, thats good to hear:hugs: got all upset reading all the posts. yeah i love stand up comedy. its Jimmy Carr next hehehe!! Wee ding dong is well, i got a raspberry now hehehe xxxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

mrsamyrach said:


> feeeebs my preggers dirty biatch xx

Yoyoyoyo my dirty amy biatch!!!!!!!! xxx:kiss::hugs: glad thing are on the move for u hun. now get that damn soy down ya screech :rofl::rofl: xxx


----------



## babydream

sleeping bubs said:


> hey all how are we all?? I too have been struck down with a tummy bug (i think) or it could be my IBS playing up :-( Mum has got lo for the day as oh works on sat and I really couldn't get out of bed this morning was meant to go to a Christmas fair :-( Feeling a bit better now no more mad rushes to the toilet but feeling really weak and want to eat but feel sick too.
> 
> Mckenzie is ill again a lovely cough which makes him sick (twice through the night!! :-() Doctor says its nothing :-( but lo wouldn't open his mouth to look at his throat as he is gagging on all foods and had tonsillitis 2 weeks ago. Oh the joy!! Going to eat something in a min and drink a peppermint tea then really should do the washing up.

Aw hun, i'm sorry you feel crappy, hope you'll be better soon. At least you have a day to rest, leave the bloody washing up for later xxxx


----------



## phoebe

sleeping bubs said:


> hey all how are we all?? I too have been struck down with a tummy bug (i think) or it could be my IBS playing up :-( Mum has got lo for the day as oh works on sat and I really couldn't get out of bed this morning was meant to go to a Christmas fair :-( Feeling a bit better now no more mad rushes to the toilet but feeling really weak and want to eat but feel sick too.
> 
> Mckenzie is ill again a lovely cough which makes him sick (twice through the night!! :-() Doctor says its nothing :-( but lo wouldn't open his mouth to look at his throat as he is gagging on all foods and had tonsillitis 2 weeks ago. Oh the joy!! Going to eat something in a min and drink a peppermint tea then really should do the washing up.

hi sleeping, sorry to hear all is not well with u and ur son. i hope u both make a sppedy recovery:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

get well soon SB...:hug:


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks gals I am so so bored!! Not used to doing nothing and not having lo around :-(


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> amy the link to your chart dont work..it just shows me your ticker, which is lovely by the way but i wanna nosey at your temps!!! :haha: xx

tough shit ya nosy bitch my temp was 95.36


----------



## MommyV

:hi: Ladies,

Sorry you're not feeling well sb

it seems like the stomach bug is def going around in the uk we haven't gotten anything over here yet. hopefully it doesn't happen because usually everybody in the house will get it and that is def not a pretty pic

Amy now you're really armed and dangerous it's good to temp because then u can make sure that u o and see how long your luteal phase is Gl for this cycle

I def feel o is coming either today tomorrow or maybe Mon but def soon feeling bloated cm is increasing and is slightly pink tinged need to get to bding haven't had any in several days!

Babydream- I'm glad that all is better with dh men can be such jerks sometimes


----------



## lupinerainbow

Glad you got af amy :happydance::happydance:
I did write a huge long post commenting about everyones post but then pressed paste instead of copy (i write it in notepad while i read through) and it deleted the whole thing :growlmad::dohh: so i'm not doing it again lol!
:hugs: hey to everyone though! hope your all okay! :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

Hello ladies!! :D
How are we all today?
AF is really really heavy for me, i'm in agony.xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Join the club toxic had to empty mooncup like 6 times already cause it keeps leaking :growlmad: having to wear a towel at same time which is annoying cause defeats the object :shrug: ahh well! :D another reason i cant wait to be pregnant :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

good morning luvs. well cd1 for me. i'm not very down about it, but not feeling good about it either. i'm still confused about this (past) cycle. why would my lp be 2 days longer than normal? and my temp still be so much higher than coverline this am? and the bleeding is light right now, which is v unusual for me. typically day 1 for me is HEAVY. i guess we'll see how it goes during the day. oh and hpt was defo bfn. no line eye for it this am at all. so i guess that's it. well, i'm gonna go for my run and try to get moving. :hugs: to all you luvvies and i'll be on more later...


----------



## babydream

Aw PK, i was hoping to see a bfp from you today :( sorry the evil witch got you hun xxx

Girls, for the last 3-4nights i've been so hot that i could not sleep properly! Didn't turn up the heating, same cover ect...but i had to get up in the middle of the night to undress cause i felt suffocating. Is that something good or not???? Oh ss again, nooooo!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

cant do my fecking ticker

pk-i got my af too and chuffed to bits roll on soy,charting,digi monitor,kitchen sink lol


----------



## babydream

mrsamyrach said:


> cant do my fecking ticker
> 
> pk-i got my af too and chuffed to bits roll on soy,charting,digi monitor,kitchen sink lol

what will you do with the kitchen sink hun????


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hello everyone!
Well im on cd30 of 31, 10 dpo and test this am was bfn :( Felling crampy today and have backache so pretty sure Af will show soon. Im feeling really gutted.
PK sorry af got you but glad your horrid cycle has came to an end one way or another, fingers crossed for the next cycle hun! x


----------



## mrsamyrach

babydream said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> cant do my fecking ticker
> 
> pk-i got my af too and chuffed to bits roll on soy,charting,digi monitor,kitchen sink lol
> 
> what will you do with the kitchen sink hun????Click to expand...

shagg on it and stick mi legs in air pmsl xx


----------



## coral11680

AMy log on to FF and go to homepage settings I think. Then u have to add your chart it it. Then I think u copy and paste the link to your sig, try it.


PK sorry af got you hun:hugs:

Baby dream glad things have settled down with your hubby. I went through a rough patch with hubby when my little boy was a baby it was so hard, I got very depressed and lost loads of weight.

Hi everyone else:hi:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Amy glad you got your visit from AF and feeling poistive for next cycle, fingers crossed for you too hun!
Babydream hope u get a bfp this cycle and get this thread back on a roll :)
Toxic sorry AF is being a pain in the butt for you x


----------



## coral11680

Sorry for bfn jen:hugs: your not out yet though!


----------



## babydream

mrsamyrach said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> cant do my fecking ticker
> 
> pk-i got my af too and chuffed to bits roll on soy,charting,digi monitor,kitchen sink lol
> 
> what will you do with the kitchen sink hun????Click to expand...
> 
> shagg on it and stick mi legs in air pmsl xxClick to expand...

holy shit!!!!!! lol Nice one!! But you know gravity helps the swimmers so you'd be better on your back or if you wanna play kinky, do it doggy style, apparently thats the best, closest to cervix.


----------



## ToxicFox92

i hate doggy style..i have my reasons and i wish to not share on the internets!! :rofl:


----------



## babydream

Jenny Penn said:


> Amy glad you got your visit from AF and feeling poistive for next cycle, fingers crossed for you too hun!
> Babydream hope u get a bfp this cycle and get this thread back on a roll :)
> Toxic sorry AF is being a pain in the butt for you x

Sorry about bfn hun, but there's still time. ((((hugs))))


----------



## babydream

ToxicFox92 said:


> i hate doggy style..i have my reasons and i wish to not share on the internets!! :rofl:

Share share share, pleeeeeeease!!!!

Editing!!!! Not my favorite either, dh usually pumps me with air and we finish with a squeaky sound!!! lol


----------



## lupinerainbow

Ooo toxic you have to share now! :rofl: 

xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

pffffffff bollox to doggy style

coral i cannnnnnnnnnnnt do it


----------



## coral11680

I was on top when we conceived this time! I just said after can u roll on top of me so it doesn't fall out! :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Did u go to homepage settings? Then you should be able to add your chart by check a button next to your chart date or something I think?


----------



## babydream

coral11680 said:


> I was on top when we conceived this time! I just said after can u roll on top of me so it doesn't fall out! :rofl:

Thats exactly what i said to dh!! lol


----------



## coral11680

I think its on the bottom a littl drop down thing then u click on the date your char started


----------



## coral11680

:haha: things we do aye


----------



## ToxicFox92

I don't like doggy, cuz it makes my fudge get air in it, and it makes farting sounds. It feels dead horrid and sounds even worse. And OH always pisses himself laughing at me, so it's off the list. :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all enjoying the weekend xxxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

ive done ticker factory instead xxx


----------



## babydream

ToxicFox92 said:


> I don't like doggy, cuz it makes my fudge get air in it, and it makes farting sounds. It feels dead horrid and sounds even worse. And OH always pisses himself laughing at me, so it's off the list. :rofl:

go back and read my post on previous page!!!! i edited it!!!!lol


----------



## lupinerainbow

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Doggy style is out the window! .. 


xxx


----------



## coral11680

Amy I thought u wanted to add your chart so we could see it?


----------



## mrsamyrach

coral ill pm u my log in cos i aint got a clue xx


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:

@Amy...Glad the :witch:, good luck on the next cycle :flower:

@Pk...I know how you feel hun...chin up for next month. We will get there:hugs:

@Babydream...so glad you & DH are going to work it out love, I wish you two the best of luck.

@Tink...glad your mw appmt went well, I cant wait to see your little bubba too

@Toxic...that poem was beautiful...especially the last verse:flower:

@MC...I hope you get too feeling better.

To all the other other ladies...I hope you all doing good:flower:


ASM: First off, I would like to thank all the ladies that have been praying for me and DH. Apprently in was not in God's plans for my DH to have that job. It was more of a wake up call, telling him it is time for a career change. His career change is going from warehouse work to customer service. WOW...what a change...but he has no other choice because of his back. Well...long story short, Verizon has a call center down the street from house..its less than 10 mins away. My friend's brother is the hiring manager for them. Oh it gets better...any resumes she sends to him, he will personally interview them. I had no idea until I texted her asking her about the call center and what not. Then she says that it was ironic that I would be asking her this...I told her it was all God's work. 

Ladies, I just wanted to share my blessing with you. Its not official yet, but its a door that was opened for my DH when the other door closed. We were about to give up, but I am so glad we didn't. And Toxic's poem (post 10173) sealed the deal. Continue to lift us up, I am going to redo his resume and make sure my friends brother has it in his hands Monday morning.

Love you all

China


----------



## poppy666

LR noticed you said on Soy thread your starting the soy tonight CD1? Its either CD2-CD6, CD3-CD7 or CD5-CD9 sweetie :hugs:

Tink i was ill from day 1 with 2 of my lads & not ill at all with other 2 lads, so could be a girl too :thumbup:

MC loving the avatar :haha:

Sorry ive been out all day just getting ready to go out on the town with the girlies... its been planned for months and really cba going out, but cant let them down grrrrrrrrrrrrr

PK (((( big hugs))) you decided what dosage your taking? :hugs:

Evening everyone :flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all
sounds good china!!! :wohoo:
i still feel rotton, i cant shake this sickness, its getting me down now, i thought it was passing lastnight but today i had to sleep to get a break from feeling so rough...ive taken lots of peptobismol and i hate that shit! what else can i try!? help!!
@pk...sorry for AF but onwards we go, and ill be here by your side to do it all again!!:friends::hug:
@babydream...still glad that all is better now!!:hug:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:poppy...have a great night! my avatar is funny aint it lol xxxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

China girl said:


> :wave::hi:
> 
> @Amy...Glad the :witch:, good luck on the next cycle :flower:
> 
> @Pk...I know how you feel hun...chin up for next month. We will get there:hugs:
> 
> @Babydream...so glad you & DH are going to work it out love, I wish you two the best of luck.
> 
> @Tink...glad your mw appmt went well, I cant wait to see your little bubba too
> 
> @Toxic...that poem was beautiful...especially the last verse:flower:
> 
> @MC...I hope you get too feeling better.
> 
> To all the other other ladies...I hope you all doing good:flower:
> 
> 
> ASM: First off, I would like to thank all the ladies that have been praying for me and DH. Apprently in was not in God's plans for my DH to have that job. It was more of a wake up call, telling him it is time for a career change. His career change is going from warehouse work to customer service. WOW...what a change...but he has no other choice because of his back. Well...long story short, Verizon has a call center down the street from house..its less than 10 mins away. My friend's brother is the hiring manager for them. Oh it gets better...any resumes she sends to him, he will personally interview them. I had no idea until I texted her asking her about the call center and what not. Then she says that it was ironic that I would be asking her this...I told her it was all God's work.
> 
> Ladies, I just wanted to share my blessing with you. Its not official yet, but its a door that was opened for my DH when the other door closed. We were about to give up, but I am so glad we didn't. And Toxic's poem (post 10173) sealed the deal. Continue to lift us up, I am going to redo his resume and make sure my friends brother has it in his hands Monday morning.
> 
> Love you all
> 
> China

I am so glad that you have not given up hope considering your situation CG, my OH risks losing his job after chistmas as it was only a 6 month contract, but it is also possible for him to get kept on, he's been working his butt off to impress them, covering shifts, working late, going into work when he's ill, they phoned him yesterday half an hour before his shift was due to start, asking him to work an hour late and he did it, so i really hope the realise his dedication to them. I am so glad that the poem helped you. You're a very strong woman, and I admire you for your strength. Big hugs and my prayers are with you :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

It looks like a cock :haha: love it!! The piccy that is not cock :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy loves cock!!!!:haha: its a fertility charm aparently!:rofl: xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

god i feel shit i ache
cd1 is usually really heavy but im not?


----------



## poppy666

lmao yeah that fertility god, but looks very much like a cock :haha: aww MC hope you shake that bug off soon we need you all better :hugs: Peptobismol is lovely ( spelt wrong) x


----------



## babydream

Aw china girl, sounds exciting, i'm glad things are turning around for you hun. 

Poppy, have a great time girl let your hair down, no drinkin though, shame! 

MC, i'm sorry you still feel shit, try to eat some greek yoghurt, that usually helps me with stomach trouble. I've had cramps at my gall lately, does that make sense???
Poppy's right, your fertility charm does look like a dick with wings lol

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

yea i thought that, dick with wings...:rofl: thats why i picked that one!!..peptobismol is horrid! must have drunk boots dry of it over the last few days! CORAL...get me some more while your at work tonight please!! it doesnt work its shit!!!
but on the plus side spotting seems to have stopped...what CD am i??? usually af gone by CD4-5....bitch can feck off now for 9 month! 
dont think i could stomach yogurt! usually love it but the thought of it is making me greeeeeeeeeeeen....:haha: poor me! OH due in in 20 mins or so, ive managed to get washing done and cook dinner and clean up today!! *pats my self on back* now i wanna sit and do NOTHING! amy your temp chart still not working!!


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yea ((hugs)) for bfn jenny xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC have you tried Andrews? (Epsom Salts) Can be quite soothing especially when your sore from the sickness. Tastes a little better than the pepto lol

Long Long day, shattered. And now have an engagement party to go to zzzzzzzzzzzzz

Sorry ladies, I'll have to catch up tomorrow, I gotta shut my eyes for 15 lol x

:hug: x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all MC good old rennies sometimes work I feeling a lot better now now cooking my self some tea, but really tired I too managed to put all Mckenzie's sick covered things in washing machine and do the washing up lol

Spoke to mum a while a go to c how Mckenzie was said he been really good and chatty running around but not interested in food or milk thus hasn't had many wet nappies she now giving him medicines cos has a temp and hopefully he will eat something :-(


----------



## mothercabbage

will send OH to shop for andrews.....:sick: thanx tink.i hate rennies sleeping...yak! x


----------



## lupinerainbow

@ poppy - Oops i meant cd2 im such a numpty! :blush:
@ cabs love the dp! 
@ tinks have fun! :hugs: see you tomorrow!
Sorry to hear your all feeling so rough! 

xxxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

i just found a pair of jeans that i didnt even think i had. PARTY ON!


----------



## mothercabbage

^^ random^^ :rofl::haha:


----------



## ToxicFox92

rofl, i know. i'm just on the brink of having no jeans, i had one pair left, and found these, and i was like WEEEEEEEEEE :')


----------



## mothercabbage

your more mental than me...:rofl:


----------



## ToxicFox92

your avatar makes me giggle every time i see it. 
should have devil horns rather than wings on it
:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

nooooooooooo..i liked the wings! lol


----------



## lupinerainbow

Stupid OH sister boyfriend is making me ANGRY!!! he should keep his stupid comments to himself stupid GRRR!!!! .. 
he said i'm really negative cause i moaned at him for letting the dog and parrot bite each other.. so i said it wont be so funny if the parrot flies and the dog kills her so he said god your such a negative person .. well sorry but your just a fucking wanker so go fuck!!


:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

sorry :blush:

xxxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

lupinerainbow said:


> Stupid OH sister boyfriend is making me ANGRY!!! he should keep his stupid comments to himself stupid GRRR!!!! ..
> he said i'm really negative cause i moaned at him for letting the dog and parrot bite each other.. so i said it wont be so funny if the parrot flies and the dog kills her so he said god your such a negative person .. well sorry but your just a fucking wanker so go fuck!!
> 
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> sorry :blush:
> 
> xxxxx


just ignore him hun, he's not worth getting mad over, it's common sense not to let animals fight, so he should keep his nasty comments to himself :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Evening Girlies

Mc loving your fertility charm, so funny:haha:

Amy pleased but not pleased af got ya, if that makes sense! The charting is easier than it looks hun, and really hoping the soy works for you this cycle:hugs:

Afm I've been to Lydd today, best friends 4 yr old birthday party and another 3 hour round trip! Daisy is shattered and I'm still waiting for hubby to get home!

Got another load of opk's today and am now well stocked up;

35 opk's 
15 ic's
4 Frer's and 2 Clearblue digi's

Also got my Soy and conceive plus. I'm ready!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: go lup!!! rant away sista! stupid men...stupid comments!!! wanker indeed!!!!
@DM...now dear are you SURE you have enough piss sticks:rofl::rofl:xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Lol dm you def just jinxed yourself by buying that many sticks you gonna get a bfp now :happydance:

Sorry about the rant i was fuming the stupid moron tell me what to do pfft..
:haha:

xxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:rofl::rofl::rofl:you can never have too many piss sticks!

Admittedy though I did have the frer's and digi's left over from last month:haha:


----------



## babydream

Armed and dangerous DM, i bet you won't need them hahahahah!!!!

Lupin, rant away sweetie, that's also what we're here for lol

I'm off to watch Eclipse, thinking of MC cause she's watching too dreaming of Jacob while i'll dream of Edward. Haha, sounds pathetic but don't care.

Nighty nighty xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LR I never thought you swore like that :rofl: so funny x

Just got home i was freezing n hungry, so got dh to pick me up, everyone else is pissed n its no fun being the only one sober :cry:.

DM i think you should buy some more sticks make sure your covered sweetie :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> LR I never thought you swore like that :rofl: so funny x
> 
> Just got home i was freezing n hungry, so got dh to pick me up, everyone else is pissed n its no fun being the only one sober :cry:.
> 
> DM i think you should buy some more sticks make sure your covered sweetie :haha:

:rofl: of course i dont really :blush: haha yeah i have a mouth like a sewage pipe when i'm angry i had to deleted lots of that post because it was real bad and i didnt want you to think i was a psycho with a foul mouth haha! :dohh: (don't piss me off when its pmt time :haha:)
My animals are like my children- don't interfere with my discipline of them :growlmad: haha! :hugs:
Aww bless ya hope you feel better now, i hardly ever go out cause i always feel weird when everyone else is smashed and i'm sober :shrug: but its all good never liked going out that much anyway :) would rather stay at home with my OH!

Babydream night night lovely! Sleep well ;) 

xxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

lupinerainbow said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> LR I never thought you swore like that :rofl: so funny x
> 
> Just got home i was freezing n hungry, so got dh to pick me up, everyone else is pissed n its no fun being the only one sober :cry:.
> 
> DM i think you should buy some more sticks make sure your covered sweetie :haha:
> 
> :rofl: of course i dont really :blush: haha yeah i have a mouth like a sewage pipe when i'm angry i had to deleted lots of that post because it was real bad and i didnt want you to think i was a psycho with a foul mouth haha! :dohh: (don't piss me off when its pmt time :haha:)
> My animals are like my children- don't interfere with my discipline of them :growlmad: haha! :hugs:
> Aww bless ya hope you feel better now, i hardly ever go out cause i always feel weird when everyone else is smashed and i'm sober :shrug: but its all good never liked going out that much anyway :) would rather stay at home with my OH!
> 
> Babydream night night lovely! Sleep well ;)
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

I'm ecaxtly the same when going out, i used to drink non stop when i was younger, but i got fed up of it, and matured a lot (i mean a lot) quicker than my friends, so i barely go out now. I like cosying up with OH or chatting away to my friend on the phone at weekends. :hugs:xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

I gave up drinking & smoking, mcdonalds for ttc :)
Put on 3 stone stopping smoking though so gotta lose a bit of weight (was underweight so prob lose about a stone/ stone & half) 
I now try to eat healthily and exercise regularly also! Just needed to ensure that it was nothing i was doing that was hindering me! 

Gonna see my brother on tuesday i am so excited! :happydance: Haven't seen him since june, gonna take him to the cinema :thumbup: 

xxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

Ooh i hope you have a good time with your brother LR. :Dxx


----------



## poppy666

This night out had been planned for months bc me n my friend were both pg at same time n me being on the blood thinners could never drink so was looking forward to getting wrecked :haha: but obviously cant drink again so back to tea n coffee lol x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Fantastic timing pops shame you cant drink but you will be able to again in another year or so :haha:
Invite her to a coffee shop and shopping instead :)
Thanks toxic!

xxx
:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

LR well funny lol, i have a terrible diet dont eat fruit or veg, told dh i want a tummy tuck next year think i deserve one :haha:

Awww hope you have a fab time with your bro :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

I like fruit and veg ... hate all meat except for chicken (sometimes eat sausages or bacon though) I am really fussy eater though :blush: everyone hates if they have to cook for me :haha:

xxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Do you really need a tummy tuck? :wacko: that will huuuuurt!! :haha:
I would like liposuction means i wont have to diet :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

ooh liposuction. think i'll be getting that after baby!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Im 5ft 4 n weigh 9 n half stone, but dont like my stomach, but everybody dont like something about themself i guess, if i won lottery id have it done along with a tit lift lol x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww so you are little :D then i am 5ft 8 and weigh 11stone now :blush:
Yeah i suppose everyone has a bit they hate mine is my thighs and i hate my stomach if i'm not wearing a belly bar it is ugly eww.. haha!
If you win the lottery dont forget us ;) haha
xxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

im quite a bit bigger than both of you, weight wise.
5ft 7 and 14 stone :cry:
i have a shit metabolism though, even a salad piles on pounds for me :(


----------



## ToxicFox92

I used to be so thin! :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah so did i till i had my 2nd lo now its gone to pot n have to roll my tits up to put them in my bra :haha:


----------



## ToxicFox92

I'm saving the money i have from not smoking each month for lipsuction so i can have it after baby. i know my confidence is gonna be pretty low after having lo, because i'll be even bigger then.


----------



## poppy666

You may not, with my 1st i weighed 7 n half stone n put on 3st but lost all the weight within the week back to my original size, but with my 2nd never went back to my normal weight :cry:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Girls sinse we're talking wieght and height I'm 5'10" and weigh about 10.5 stone, used to weigh 9 stone but there was more fat on a butchers knife:haha:

When I split from my violent ex I wieghed a mere 7.5 stone and looked like a walking skeleton,not a good look:nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello everybody! Well I was in the same boat as you Pops, cold hungry and sober lol At least had DH and the kids to amuse me, but I decided enough was enough the second time a bunch of drunk teens (15/16 year old girls) span around sloppin WKD on us.......I need another shower now :rofl:

Hey toxic get this, I actually dropped a dress size to what I was before having my first baby within 3 months of having him....so it doesn't always follow!

Hello everybody else! Seem this pregnancy is not gonna stay secret for long, so far 3 people guessed i was pregnant today.....its this friggin bump, I'm swelling like a baloon :rofl: am I sure theres only 1 in there? yes, I'm just eating to many pies, need a poo, and have half a ton of gas in there :rofl: xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Daisys mum, I did the same when I split from my ex....I dropped to 7 and a half.......not the greatest look on me at all. :hugs: for how he was, my ex was too. :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Very very quiet here.....I think I shall hit the hay zzzzzzz

Nunnites Ding Dongs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

hahaha tink that made me giggle! i'll want the whole world to know when i get pregnant, :haha: but im gonna try not telling everyone till my first scan, apart from OH and parents etc. 

and as for the lipo thing, i suppose you're right, it might not need to be that drastic, excersice and patience i suppose. i have better things to spend 2grand on that liposuction!! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Sorry yeah im off to bed i cant get warm since going out, gonna go have a quick bath n bed, night everyone sweet dreams xxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

nn tink and pops xxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

hiya all! Can't believe I haven't been able to be on the last 2 days, missed you ladies!! Tried reading a few posts off my phone but you ladies have been wayyyyy too chatty for my little brain! :blush:

babydream... sorry you had a difficult time day yesterday, but glad that you and DH are sorting things out. :hugs:

MC - ugh not feeling better? :( Not fun at all. Hope you feel fiiiiine real soon! :) Oh and BTW I dunno why but I seem to keep lingering on your avatar pic :winkwink: Naughty gal you be!

PK, Jenny, Amy and everybody else that the witch is visiting right now - GOOD LUCK with this cycle!! Knock the biatch cold and hope you don't see her again for a long time!!! 

Amyyyyy saw your delightful rant on page 1000!!! LOL :hug: Goodluck with the temping sweetheart! If you need help just holler :)

Tink glad to hear MW appt went well! Yay for getting your 1st scan in a week's time! 

China - glad to see that DH's work is taking on a new andpromising direction. Good luck, and you and your family will be in my thoughts :flower:

Poppy, Lew, Coral, Lupine, Phoebe, Daisysmum, Hopes, Eesoja, Toxic - :hi: Sorry I cheated a bit and haven't read through all posts yet :blush: Hope I haven't missed anybody out!


----------



## ladybeautiful

As for me, all I seem to be doing these days is sleeping n then sleeping some more!! 

Plus have a goodie basket full of symptoms - bad backache, on n off cramps, tired, painful bbs, headaches and dizziness. Been having really runny CM last 3 days and LOTS of it. Ladies please tell me all this is normal? 

Oh and we told our immediate families yesterday - just our parents and siblings! They were all super thrilled! :D 

tink, lew, coral, pops and tayzee may I have the pleasure of being bump buddies with you? :flower: sort of junped the gun and put you on my sig anyway :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

wooooohooooooooo im in agony with my hands


----------



## ToxicFox92

Tay hasn't been on in aages :shrug:
i dunno where she went to..


----------



## ladybeautiful

what's up with your hands amy? itching to do some mischief? :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

OK SO.. im having a bit of a dilemma. AGAIN.:wacko:
So Ive been opking since like 2 days after af ended. Back then at like CD7, etc. I was getting some decently dark lines, one almost positive even.. probably because of crazy period hormones. Anywayy.. after cd8 or so my lines got quite faint, including fridays opk. Then Saturday evening I got this very questionable result. Stupid OPK lines.. a tiny bit of it is probably positive, other parts are not quite as dark as control, etc. Last cycle I had a test line that was probably twice as dark as the control line, although I know that that is not a typical result, especially only when opking once a day, and I just got lucky with catching the peak of the surge at that exact time. Anyway, I have this questionable opk test today, and it was my last freaking one. And husband and I are pretty busy tomorrow and probably wont be out to buy more, the place isnt exactly next door.

In terms of other fertile signs, my temps do look like they are ready to come back up, and Saturday was cd16 for me, so it would be a reasonable time to O. In terms of cm, mine has been silly. Everytime we BD and I lay there for a while to keep it in there, and/or everytime we use a softcup.. I end up with all this fertile-ish ewcm clumpy watery mucus for the next like 36 hours. And seeing as we used a softcup saturday am, I still have all that fertileish stuff, so who knows what it would actually be like otherwise.

ANYWAY, should we just assume it a + to be on the safe side, and bd for the next 4days or so until we see a nice temp shift? My only concern is if it was just a small surge not indicating ov, then We are going to do all this bding and then i could end up Oing at like cd22 again or something and by then all his little men will be used up or something. Stupid i know. Anyway prob wont pick up more opks til like tuesday or wednesday. Or should i not even bother? Help:cry:


----------



## Hopes314

OK heres the pics. The first pic is Friday's opk, its pretty much what theyve been looking like since cd9 or something. The second pic is Saturdays opk at cd16, and the third pic is my positive opk from last cycle which is clearly more of a + than the other. The last one is more purpleish because it is all dry and was taken like 40 days ago or whatever lol.

In these pictures the middle one really doesn't look positive,i think its a little more questionable in person somehow lol. but I feel like i should probably treat it as positive because its my last opk and prob the start of the LH surge anyway. what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1800.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 5









DSCF1802.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 6









DSCF1803.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs :flower: 

:coffee: Got my tea, which is the only cup of the day I can stomach now. Soon after breakfast I go off it :haha: Wierd that, not so morning sickness :haha:

Hopes, think your offline now, but I think that OPK does look nearly positive. Do you normally only get one day of positive OPKs? If you can't get out to buy more I think your gonna have to treat it as a positive, i suspect you'll O today or tomorrow. have :sex: today, and tomorrow if you can :thumbup: 

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Toxic, I'm SURE you won't need the liposuction. Your busy after having a baby, and if you breastfeed you'll burn another 500 cals a day :thumbup:

Pops, I was the same, had to go to bed with my heating on last night which I never do :haha: It was an ok party, but I was just so shattered and everyone was having a good ol drink.

MC hope your feeling better this morning, did the Andrews help? :hugs:

Babydream, hope things are going better with DH :hugs:

:wave: to all the other Ding Dongs, hope to catch you all as you com on today x


----------



## poppy666

Morning ding dongsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss wooohoooooo :flower:


Hopes get bedding better safe than sorry n dont let you dh stop for breath for next 3 days :haha:

Havt read back yet but im gonna :kiss: 

Tink i was shiverring when i got to bed lol but im good now n thats my last night out now, got doctors tomorrow then probz go EPU thurseday or next thurseday so will be able to see that its where it should be. Still havnt changed my ticker :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww Pops, I'm sure everything is fine, I'm paranoid too. Can you choose when you go to the EPU? How come have you had a previous ectopic? I'm waiting to change my siggie, tell me when your comfortable x


----------



## poppy666

The ticker i want the flipping website gone down atm typical lol... When i was PG with korben doctor sent me up for a scan then to meet my consultant due to only having a Pulmonary embolism 6mths prior to concieving, so i know im going to end up back on Tinzaparin when im 12wks again 'hence why this going to be my last i hated injecting' x


----------



## phoebe

good morning ding dongs xxxxxx
:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh yes, Poppy, you did tell me.....sorry. I feel for you with the injecting, not pleasant :hugs: But at least it will keep you both safe :) How you feeling in yourself? My sickness is really kicking in now, you know that tea I had whilst typing the last post? its now down the toilet :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning my dear Phoebe! How are you my lovely? x


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: aww Tink i feel for you not nice lol... im good had the odd wave of nausea, but nope fx atm im good dont even feel pg. I had terrible sickness with my 1st & 3rd son so im hoping i dont get it with dealing with korben x just hope yours dont last for weeks :hugs:

Morning pheobe how are you? xx


----------



## babydream

Morning girls!!!!!!

Sorry your nigth didn't go so well poppy and tink! 

Hope everyone's okay.

Well, i was just making some toast when i noticed that something was leaking from me. Went straight to the loo and it was some kind of watery stuff. It was a lot staining my pjs. What the hell is that???? I'm lacking cm usually so not so experienced with the stuff. I'm on cd28, ov probably cd17, af due around wednesday. What do you think????


----------



## babydream

phoebe said:


> good morning ding dongs xxxxxx
> :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:

Hi pheebs, hope you're okay babes xxxxxxx :flower:


----------



## phoebe

hi tink, i am ok tyvm. enjoying the fact my oh has a monster hangover and i dont hehehe!! we went out to a leaving do last nite, and whilst i found the not drinking hard and got busted by a few friends who asked if i was pg, so had to fess up :winkwink:. like u the queasies have really kicked in and nothing is staying where it should be:haha::dohh:. but other than that its all good xxxxx


@ poppy i hear u on the injecting front hun, i bloody hate doing it. but its a small price to pay for a wee ding dong:baby::baby: i have to do it x2 a day for the rest of my life booooooooooooooo xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think its sounds very hopeful babydream, I have had a steady amount of CM since my BFP, nothing excessive but more than usual. Any change from your norm i would say is a good sign :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

Have you not done a :test: yet? x


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> good morning ding dongs xxxxxx
> :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:
> 
> Hi pheebs, hope you're okay babes xxxxxxx :flower:Click to expand...

hi babydream xxx i am fine, tired but ok. had another do last nite. and being out way past my bedtime has made i a v.v.v.tired puppy:haha: hope ur ok lovely xxxx


----------



## babydream

Thanks girls, no i havent tested yet, i'm planning to wait till next week. So far sore and heavy boobs, hot at night, lower back ache shooting through my left leg, a couple of days of shooting pain from stomach to middle of back (gall???) and now this watery stuff. I don't know what to think. I don't want to see a bfn!!! I rather wait a few days. Wrong???


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh pheobe i shouldnt moan, your doing it twice a day for life must be horrid, but i guess your use to it now? I found it harder from 30wks bc i had to inject in stomach n you run out of room, then baby kicking everywhere whilst your trying to grab a bit of skin to get it in :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I don't really mind all that much Pops, its actually quite reassuring :rofl: least I got plenty of preggers hormones in me :rofl: 

Phoebes, I find I'm not to bad if i eat constantly. Yeah my DH has a bit of a hangover too lol I like watching him after a few drinks, he's cute dancing like a 'dad' and grinning lol x


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Thanks girls, no i havent tested yet, i'm planning to wait till next week. So far sore and heavy boobs, hot at night, lower back ache shooting through my left leg, a couple of days of shooting pain from stomach to middle of back (gall???) and now this watery stuff. I don't know what to think. I don't want to see a bfn!!! I rather wait a few days. Wrong???

OMG your brave i had loads of shooting pains, no sore or heavy bbs tho and watery on occassions too, but mine been more like ewcm with white in 'hence why i thought i was out' got some will power there :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream I have a hunch it won't be BFN......thats all very promising. Can't wait to have you as a bump buddy, you were the first around to celebrate with me on here! x


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Ahhhh pheobe i shouldnt moan, your doing it twice a day for life must be horrid, but i guess your use to it now? I found it harder from 30wks bc i had to inject in stomach n you run out of room, then baby kicking everywhere whilst your trying to grab a bit of skin to get it in :haha:

i'm used to having to do it pops, but it does hurt sometimes. i had that thought too about when :baby: grows. ill prob have to try and jab it in my ass:rofl::rofl::rofl:xxx


----------



## poppy666

Goooooooooooooooooooooo on :test: on a IC dont worry if BFN may be a little early but you may get a faint line :winkwink:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

And my boobs are massive great lumps of lead lol soooooooooo heavy and sore, worst than I've ever experienced lol Its crazy, I have gone up a cup size and have to wear a bra at night cause they have to be held :haha: DH offered to but I wont let him :haha: x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I don't really mind all that much Pops, its actually quite reassuring :rofl: least I got plenty of preggers hormones in me :rofl:
> 
> Phoebes, I find I'm not to bad if i eat constantly. Yeah my DH has a bit of a hangover too lol I like watching him after a few drinks, he's cute dancing like a 'dad' and grinning lol x

maybe i should try and eat constantly to. funnily enough my bm's have gone the other way now which is freaky. was 3.7 this am after eating crackers. my oh was attempting the old wobble on the dance floor:haha::haha: and being all silly and soppy bless him xxx


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh pheobe i shouldnt moan, your doing it twice a day for life must be horrid, but i guess your use to it now? I found it harder from 30wks bc i had to inject in stomach n you run out of room, then baby kicking everywhere whilst your trying to grab a bit of skin to get it in :haha:
> 
> i'm used to having to do it pops, but it does hurt sometimes. i had that thought too about when :baby: grows. ill prob have to try and jab it in my ass:rofl::rofl::rofl:xxxClick to expand...

I asked if i could do in the ass or thigh but he wouldnt let me, went on about cant inject into muscle :wacko: but gonna try ask again bc i really struggled finding some flesh to get hold of :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I've found it really helps, and with your lower BMs frequent food should help, might find its less up and down. I have to see the diabetic midwife soon, I had gestational and my midwife wants me seen straight away since I'm a little older now, might be worse. Have a hunch everything will be worse this time lol ah well.

Babydream, :dust: for your test whenever you decide to do it x


----------



## babydream

Aw, I'd love to be bump buddy with you all! I'm too scared to test :( I usually have sore boobs before af so doesn't mean anything :( I'm also itchy a lot but it might be that I changed washing powder. Aaarrrggghhhh!!!!!

I gotta go do some food shopping, Dh got his shoes on already and I'm still here in pjs! See you all later, loveya xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Fair enough babydream, hope you have a good day! :hugs: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Armed and dangerous DM, i bet you won't need them hahahahah!!!!
> 
> Lupin, rant away sweetie, that's also what we're here for lol
> 
> I'm off to watch Eclipse, thinking of MC cause she's watching too dreaming of Jacob while i'll dream of Edward. Haha, sounds pathetic but don't care.
> 
> Nighty nighty xxxxxxxxxx

we can be pathetic togeva!!!!! mmmmmmmmmm jacob!!! :rofl::haha:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I've found it really helps, and with your lower BMs frequent food should help, might find its less up and down. I have to see the diabetic midwife soon, I had gestational and my midwife wants me seen straight away since I'm a little older now, might be worse. Have a hunch everything will be worse this time lol ah well.
> 
> Babydream, :dust: for your test whenever you decide to do it x

awww fxd for u tink xxxx is gd as bad as diabetes in general then?? would u have to inject?? forgive my ignorance:blush:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Aw, I'd love to be bump buddy with you all! I'm too scared to test :( I usually have sore boobs before af so doesn't mean anything :( I'm also itchy a lot but it might be that I changed washing powder. Aaarrrggghhhh!!!!!
> 
> I gotta go do some food shopping, Dh got his shoes on already and I'm still here in pjs! See you all later, loveya xxxxx

Itchy belly testtttttttttttttttttttttt lmao ok i leave you alone :kiss: cya later sweetie xx


----------



## phoebe

@ mc hellooooo xxx
:hi::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## phoebe

bd has just reminded me of summat..... poppy and tink are u having really itchy skin?? xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well gestational just means you only get it in pregnancy. But Its not usually so bad you have to inject, its usually diet controlled. I managed to control it by diet last time, but had a big baby. My friend got it with her last, and ended up injecting. It never went away for her that last time, and she's now insulin Dependant. So it might be ok, will have to wait and see. I'm being well monitored with all my health problems, so I'm sure everything will be fine :) x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Well gestational just means you only get it in pregnancy. But Its not usually so bad you have to inject, its usually diet controlled. I managed to control it by diet last time, but had a big baby. My friend got it with her last, and ended up injecting. It never went away for her that last time, and she's now insulin Dependant. So it might be ok, will have to wait and see. I'm being well monitored with all my health problems, so I'm sure everything will be fine :) x

aww thats good then hun. i'm a bit nervous about the diabetic big baby syndrome thing. my oh thought it was great....... well he wont be when i'm doing a china and kicking his ass when the time comes:haha::haha:xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning MC! :wave: how are you this morning? :hugs:

Phoebe, no not really, although I remember suffering with itching later in pregnancy with my first. The mix up of hormones can make you skin extra sensitive, or even dry it right out. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Don't panic about the big baby thing Phoebe, they will keep a close eye on you. My largest baby actually was the easiest to deliver, he kinda dropped out he was so heavy! Its likely they will scan you near your due date, and induce you if it looks like a big baby x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: pheebs, poppy, babydream and tink!morning all, sickness almost gone, spotting stopped but lots of CM..NIiiiiiiiiiiiiice! :rofl: all ready to go again now, OH got a bit randy last night but LO made sure we never :sex:...bad baby!!! :haha: 
@babydream....ill eat my hat if you test and its bfn!..but sending you :dust: anyway!!!
hows all the preggers dingdongs? hope your all SWELL! :rofl: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

big babies are not good, connor was 9lb 1oz, faceing to the side, took me 3 hrs to push his head out!!!! i did eat alot in that pregnancy though :blush: im sooooooooooooo having an epidural if/when i have another!!!!


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: pheebs, poppy, babydream and tink!morning all, sickness almost gone, spotting stopped but lots of CM..NIiiiiiiiiiiiiice! :rofl: all ready to go again now, OH got a bit randy last night but LO made sure we never :sex:...bad baby!!! :haha:
> @babydream....ill eat my hat if you test and its bfn!..but sending you :dust: anyway!!!
> hows all the preggers dingdongs? hope your all SWELL! :rofl: xx

nice pun mother:haha::haha: i am tickety boo thanks lovely, just tired and achey. but on upside am without monster hangover that my oh has :rofl::rofl::rofl: well i hope u get some horizontal jogging in today at some point lol!!! i remember those days well... my oh wont touch me until i hit 12 wks!!! by then i will be so damn celibate i wont know what to do xx:dohh::haha::haha:xxx


----------



## poppy666

Nevermind IF your gonna catch that damn egg this month your still in november missy :winkwink: glad your nearly all better sweetie, gets a bit quiet when your not around lmao xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

eeek MC, that sounds like a nightmare. i think a lot depends on whats big about them. Like I said the biggest (10lb1) was a breeze, just popped out, but my youngest who was smaller had a great big head and broad shoulders....wont describe that birth....lol 

Yes, never be shy to ask for an epidural lol x


----------



## phoebe

eeeeekkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, Its the opposite here, DH won't leave me alone. Bad move telling him sex in pregnancy can be quite intense.......forgot to make it plain that i was talking about later on in pregnancy. :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh loving the siggie Pops :) x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Phoebe, Its the opposite here, DH won't leave me alone. Bad move telling him sex in pregnancy can be quite intense.......forgot to make it plain that i was talking about later on in pregnancy. :haha:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> wish he was like ur oh hun, but he is so afraid of what happened last time that he dont want chance anything. wants to make sure :baby::baby: is all settled and cosy 1st :hugs:x


----------



## poppy666

I keep missing peeps out grrrrrrrrrrr gotta go back in there lol, taken some off that done come on now tho i need the room :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I get that Phoebe, I have to say although we have 'done it' a couple of times, I felt pretty anxious over it and was on knicker watch after for bleeding. You'll be gaggin by 12 weeks, thats gonna be a pretty explosive session :haha: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies think i have o now had the pain all day yesterday but forgot order some opk xxxx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I get that Phoebe, I have to say although we have 'done it' a couple of times, I felt pretty anxious over it and was on knicker watch after for bleeding. You'll be gaggin by 12 weeks, thats gonna be a pretty explosive session :haha: x

indeed it will, prob wont walk right for a while after :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:xx


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey ladies I am in the TWW :) we covered every day but going to keep :sex: until CD29 just to make sure


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooo Damita keep us up to date n promise we wont hound you to test :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Caz :dust: for O!!!! will soon be in the TWW eh? FX for you honey! x

Damita, excellent work, how can you NOT catch that eggy this month?! x


----------



## Damita

:rofl: yeah right! hound away you have awhile to wait yet, I've agreed to test on the 2nd of Dec with two other ladies, so I will be good and hold out until 14dpo


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies! :hi:

Babydream symptoms sound great hun, I'm usually pretty dry after O but this cycle had lots of creamy/watery cm and still do. Keep knicker checking!:haha:

Hi Cabs, Pops, Tink, Phoebe, Damita, Caz!

Well I worked til 3am last night and got to sleep about 4, just got up at 12.30:haha: thanks god DH is off today:happydance:


----------



## phoebe

good luck damita xxx fxd hunny xxx
:thumbup::hugs::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

glad to hear your in the TWW Damita!:happydance: :dust:


----------



## phoebe

coral :hi::hi::hi: xxx


----------



## Damita

Thank you ladies, I just hope it is lucky, 3rd time lucky kind of thing :) and I hope the soy helped as well


----------



## ToxicFox92

ew, my womb feels like it's getting hacked to bits, i am in so much pain. :(


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> ew, my womb feels like it's getting hacked to bits, i am in so much pain. :(

Hmmm nice thought there Toxic :haha: hot water bottle xx


----------



## Tayzee

hey everyone, i've not been on in a while.
I started a MC about 3 days ago, so i've been feeling pretty low.
After getting so excited, thinking everything was fine, i didnt expect to wake up to bedsheets covered in blood one morning.
I was 6 weeks 3 days on :cry:
i've been hiding away in my room for a few days but figured i needed some advice from you girls. i don't know how to deal with it:nope:


----------



## poppy666

Ohhh Tayzee im so sorry sweetie :hug: have you been over to the MC section? they're really supportive on there, think a few ding dongs have sadly suffered too with a MC and will be on soon :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Oh Tayzee:hugs::hugs: so sorry hun. I suffered a MC with my first pregnancy before my children, it is so hard I know.:hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Nothing I can say huni, so very sorry:hug: Don't know what else to write, but I'm thinking of you hun!:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

hi tayzee xxx
i am so heart sorry for ur loss hun. wish i knew the right things to say to u at this very distressing time xx all i can say is try and relax and keep calm and dont ever try blaming urself for what has happened. i expect u probably will, as i did when i had my mmc in jan. just try and heal from this experience. i wont say the usual cliche things. just give urself time, be kind to urself. i hope ur getting a lot of support. dont try and suffer alone. i and we are always here for u lovely xxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tayzee

Thank you so much for your thoughts girls, i suppose it just wasn't meant to be. :(
It's the first time i've ever seen DH cry. It hurt me more. It made me think it was my fault, that i'd got excited to soon. I should have been more prepared. I know i can't blame myself, it's in gods hands, but i'm so hurt. I thought it was my time, i'd done everything right, and it got snatched away :cry:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Oh tayzee.. i am so sorry honey. My thoughts and prayers are with you from now on. Are you going to carry on TTC or are you having a break? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tayzee

I'm not sure how long it takes to "get back to normal" after a misscariage, cycle wise, does anyone know?


----------



## coral11680

Tayzee I think everyone is different but for me I think it was quite quick (was over 10 years ago now) I got pregnant with my daughter on the 3rd cycle after, but I wasnt trying before then I wanted to wait a couple of cycles but I think it is ok to start trying right away.


----------



## mrsamyrach

morning u dirty bitchs
tayz-so sorry hun i had m/c in may after ttc 11 years i bled after for 4 days then cycle went back to normal make sure u get plenty of support and take time to grieve you and oh before you make any decisions xxxxxx

my fucking hands were burning last night this morning couldnt stop itching put e45 on


----------



## Tayzee

Thank you coral, i am still bleeding now, the hospital said it can last for around a week. :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Tayzee I'm so so sorry, make sure you get all the support you need honey :hugs: Know nothing I can say will make it any better, but I'm glad you came over to see us. :hug: :hugs: :hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

@TAYZEE, :hug: :kiss::friends: i am sorry for your loss hun:hug::kiss::friends: i felt low and mine was just a chemical, so i can only imagine how sad you feel, my thoughts are with you and OH!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> morning u dirty bitchs
> tayz-so sorry hun i had m/c in may after ttc 11 years i bled after for 4 days then cycle went back to normal make sure u get plenty of support and take time to grieve you and oh before you make any decisions xxxxxx
> 
> my fucking hands were burning last night this morning couldnt stop itching put e45 on

have you used a different washing up liquid? mine went all itchy and burning when i changed my washing up liquid....just a thought? xx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

@poppy....lovin' the new ticker!!!! :hug:
@coral...glad you could get some sleep!!! :friends:
@damita....:yipee: for TWW, :dust:
@tink....cant remember what i was going to say..........errrrrrrrmm...oh yea..the andrews...work!!! great thinking! :kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

Good Morning Dingy luvs....

Tayzee, i'm so sorry sweetheart. :hugs: we're here to listen and help get you through this hun. i think (like the other girls said) you can go back to trying right away, if that's what you want to do. i think different doctors recommend different things. one of my sisters had a mc last year and started trying right away...pg again quickly. i can't say for sure, but no more than a couple of cycles later, pg again and has a beautiful baby girl. in God's time...

thanks girls for all your support...sorry i couldn't get back on yesterday. hit me much harder than i was expecting and just needed some "quiet" time. dh and i spent the day relaxing and taking it easy. we went out for dinner and had some drinks. by the time we got home, my cramping was SO horrible again, that i had to go straight to bed, but dh was so sweet and took care of me. cramping has mostly eased up finally. still a little there, but i'm hoping this will be it. 5 days of these wretch debilitating cramps is more than enough for me. ugh. so i'll be purchasing those IC strips here in a mo. today i will buy more frer's and the fertility test, which i will poas that tomorrow morning. and tomorrow is dh's SA. i probably won't be able to get on tomorrow until afternoon/evening here though, but i'll defo let you girls know everything that happens! i tend to want to be conservative with the soy poppy...thinking about 120mg all 5 days, but i so want a bfp so badly, so i'm not sure...what did you do again? i guess at this point, it can't screw up my cycle any more than it was already screwed up last time. :dohh:

MC :friends: awww, thanks luv... fx we'll get it this time around!

amy, you too luv!!!! we're in this together and defo going for it with the soy. :kiss: i think i'll try the softcups again this cycle too...didn't use em last cycle. 

hopes, i'd say your opk was close to positive but not quite. i think i'd continue to bd every other day to be on the safe side, until you know for sure. :hugs:

China, i'm SO pleased to hear about what's going on with your dh's job opportunity! it's true you never know what's around the corner, and SO often, when a door closes, God has something better in store for us! keeping you all in my prayers! really resonating with this right now, with what's been going on with my own job situation too! i'm defo going to be calling back to the guy i interviewed with to tell him i want to go for it, full time starting in jan. it feels like such a huge burden is off my shoulders (so cliche i know, but true) to know i don't have to stay with my current company much longer. it's almost over... :hugs:

poppy luv...(or another ding dong...) somebody please explain what a "stone" is in pounds (if possible) for my poor slow American brain...????? confused.com........ :haha:

babydream, jenn and anybody else due to test soon...fxxxxx for you luvvies!!! 

tink, coral, poppy, phoebe, and all the other ding dong bumps....glad to hear you're all doing ok :hugs: hopefully the rest of us aren't far behind you!

to anybody i've missed :hug: and i hope we all have a good day! 

eesoja...missed ya lately hun...hope you're all right....


----------



## phoebe

Tayzee said:


> I'm not sure how long it takes to "get back to normal" after a misscariage, cycle wise, does anyone know?

i bled for 16 days, then things tapered off. had intermittent spotting in the feb for 2 wks then finally things went back to normal end of feb with me ending up with 28-9 day cycles which were exact down to the day i knew af was coming. before my mmc i was having 35+ day cycles (i have pcos). like u said they say things happen for a reason, but it dont effing feel like that. it is very unjust and unfair what us ladies have to go thru for the sake of ttc. for me it has been hard thing to get my head round even now. and now all the innocence and joy has been taken away with ttc and pregnancy ( iam a constant nervous wreck and forever checking myself and taking tests all the time). but if there is any consolation to come out of this, then remember. it will happen again it did for me. just dont go beating urself up and give urself and ur body time to heal from this tragic event.... easier said than done i know, and u will prob be consumed from the all burning desire to become pg again. but please give urself time and get over this my lovely xxxx hope my post makes sense xxx:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> Good Morning Dingy luvs....
> 
> Tayzee, i'm so sorry sweetheart. :hugs: we're here to listen and help get you through this hun. i think (like the other girls said) you can go back to trying right away, if that's what you want to do. i think different doctors recommend different things. one of my sisters had a mc last year and started trying right away...pg again quickly. i can't say for sure, but no more than a couple of cycles later, pg again and has a beautiful baby girl. in God's time...
> 
> thanks girls for all your support...sorry i couldn't get back on yesterday. hit me much harder than i was expecting and just needed some "quiet" time. dh and i spent the day relaxing and taking it easy. we went out for dinner and had some drinks. by the time we got home, my cramping was SO horrible again, that i had to go straight to bed, but dh was so sweet and took care of me. cramping has mostly eased up finally. still a little there, but i'm hoping this will be it. 5 days of these wretch debilitating cramps is more than enough for me. ugh. so i'll be purchasing those IC strips here in a mo. today i will buy more frer's and the fertility test, which i will poas that tomorrow morning. and tomorrow is dh's SA. i probably won't be able to get on tomorrow until afternoon/evening here though, but i'll defo let you girls know everything that happens! i tend to want to be conservative with the soy poppy...thinking about 120mg all 5 days, but i so want a bfp so badly, so i'm not sure...what did you do again? i guess at this point, it can't screw up my cycle any more than it was already screwed up last time. :dohh:
> 
> MC :friends: awww, thanks luv... fx we'll get it this time around!
> 
> amy, you too luv!!!! we're in this together and defo going for it with the soy. :kiss: i think i'll try the softcups again this cycle too...didn't use em last cycle.
> 
> hopes, i'd say your opk was close to positive but not quite. i think i'd continue to bd every other day to be on the safe side, until you know for sure. :hugs:
> 
> China, i'm SO pleased to hear about what's going on with your dh's job opportunity! it's true you never know what's around the corner, and SO often, when a door closes, God has something better in store for us! keeping you all in my prayers! really resonating with this right now, with what's been going on with my own job situation too! i'm defo going to be calling back to the guy i interviewed with to tell him i want to go for it, full time starting in jan. it feels like such a huge burden is off my shoulders (so cliche i know, but true) to know i don't have to stay with my current company much longer. it's almost over... :hugs:
> 
> poppy luv...(or another ding dong...) somebody please explain what a "stone" is in pounds (if possible) for my poor slow American brain...????? confused.com........ :haha:
> 
> babydream, jenn and anybody else due to test soon...fxxxxx for you luvvies!!!
> 
> tink, coral, poppy, phoebe, and all the other ding dong bumps....glad to hear you're all doing ok :hugs: hopefully the rest of us aren't far behind you!
> 
> to anybody i've missed :hug: and i hope we all have a good day!
> 
> eesoja...missed ya lately hun...hope you're all right....

absolutely and ive been temping first soy tomoz night xx


----------



## Damita

@TAYZEE :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

PK :hug: for the nasty cramping hope they subside soon im wanting you in the TWW already with the others :haha:

Soy? Basically i just jumped in with both feet n took 160mg for first 3 days then 200mg last 2 days... no side effects n always ate a slice of bread or something before i took them, then went to bed :thumbup: if anything i had a headache 1st day but cant say if that was tiredness or the Soy, but will say ive been over to both Soy threads n no nasty side effects x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> @poppy....lovin' the new ticker!!!! :hug:
> @coral...glad you could get some sleep!!! :friends:
> @damita....:yipee: for TWW, :dust:
> @tink....cant remember what i was going to say..........errrrrrrrmm...oh yea..the andrews...work!!! great thinking! :kiss:

Thanks MC & im gonna luv your's too fx this cycle :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

@ pk a stone is 14lbs hun xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

fingers crossed for all the hot chicks in their 2ww and the soy chicks xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

amy me too hun...starting soy tomorrow. maybe i'll try what poppy did...160mg for 3 days then 200mg last 2 days. what dose are you doing?

GREAT BIG THANK YOU phoebs!!! :haha: i guess i could have googled it, but just wanted to ask :rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> amy me too hun...starting soy tomorrow. maybe i'll try what poppy did...160mg for 3 days then 200mg last 2 days. what dose are you doing?
> 
> GREAT BIG THANK YOU phoebs!!! :haha: i guess i could have googled it, but just wanted to ask :rofl:

a bottle a night luvvie i bought 8 lol
seriously 200g a night 5 tabs if i can with gastric band in


----------



## poppy666

Amy is going all out 200mg all 5 days :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> amy me too hun...starting soy tomorrow. maybe i'll try what poppy did...160mg for 3 days then 200mg last 2 days. what dose are you doing?
> 
> GREAT BIG THANK YOU phoebs!!! :haha: i guess i could have googled it, but just wanted to ask :rofl:

no problemo sweetpea xx good luck with the soy xxx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

good luck with the soy amy and pk....hope we all get to the TWW with good strong implantable eggs that have been nicely fertilized! <---that was a mouthful..:haha:
xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

bloody hands are still itching ive not changed anything xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

popps is 200g ok or what???


----------



## pk2of8

ok, so i'm 5'3" (on a good day, but really 5'2 1/2"...and it doesn't matter how many times i check or how much i think i must be at least 5'3" or taller because i feel like i'm taller it always comes back the same :haha:) i have very long legs for my height (and long arms) and i can't wear petite-sized clothes b/c of that, so it confuses people (and myself) about how tall i really am :haha:

and i think i'd be.........right about 9 stone right now. my goal is 8 and a half stone, so not much to go. when i separated from my ex (also abusive) i was just a little over 7 stone. very skinny. now all my fat is in my belly...i hate it. nearly impossible to get rid of it...


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> popps is 200g ok or what???

Yes thats the max amount Amy it's equivalent to 100mg of Clomid :thumbup:


----------



## pk2of8

well i gotta run for a while girlies...i'll check in with you all later. :hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:pk xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pk sending you masses of hugs :hugs: Glad DH was looking after you, and you had a nice evening. Hope today is more pain free for you, I am really pleased for the way things are turning out for you job wise etc. I'm still thinking of you and DH in my prayers x

China, I got you right there too. Hoping you are seeing a way through this rough patch you have found yourself in. Hope to catch up with you today x

MC, glad the andrews helped, you can give it to the kids when they have upset tummy's too so its handy to keep in the cupboard x


----------



## poppy666

Cya later PK :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I echo Phoebe's good luck wish for the TWW and Soy chicks! :dust: :dust: x


----------



## Tayzee

I just want to say thank you all so much for the kind words. Me and OH just had a big discussion about where we're going from here, and have both decided it's best that we carry on trying straight away. I'm not expecting it to happen first cycle, but i don't want to sit around and think about the what ifs. God took my baby for a reason, so we will try for another one that can find home on earth. I'm not going to pretend it didn't happen, becuase it is a learning curve, and has made my desire for a baby stronger, and i am now more determined than ever.

Thank you all so much, you are all so wonderfull
xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

@ TAYZEE!!!! sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust: and :hug:


----------



## poppy666

Awww Tayzee thats great to hear sweetie & good luck on this journey we're all here for you x :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

QUOTE=Tayzee;7859595]I just want to say thank you all so much for the kind words. Me and OH just had a big discussion about where we're going from here, and have both decided it's best that we carry on trying straight away. I'm not expecting it to happen first cycle, but i don't want to sit around and think about the what ifs. God took my baby for a reason, so we will try for another one that can find home on earth. I'm not going to pretend it didn't happen, becuase it is a learning curve, and has made my desire for a baby stronger, and i am now more determined than ever.

Thank you all so much, you are all so wonderfull
xxxx[/QUOTE]

:dust::dust::dust::dust::hug::hug::hug: tayzee xxx


----------



## Tayzee

So i'll be joining you ladies who are still waiting on their BFP, if that's okay? :kiss:


----------



## phoebe

see u lovely ladies later, just finishing off the roast dinner then its off to collect the cat from boot camp xxxhave a nice evening girls xxxx oh yeah wish me luck for tom, back at work booo xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mrsamyrach

im just doing myyyyyyy roast dinner also xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: phobe..xx
@tayzee...you are most welcome to join me in the quest for a :bfp: sticky :dust: to us both!!! well ALL of us TTC :dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Tayzee said:


> So i'll be joining you ladies who are still waiting on their BFP, if that's okay? :kiss:

We'd hunt you down on bnb if you disappeared missy :haha: :kiss:


----------



## phoebe

see ya laters :hi::hi::hi: xxxx 
enjoy ur roasty amy xxxx ttfn all xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tayzee said:


> So i'll be joining you ladies who are still waiting on their BFP, if that's okay? :kiss:

abso-fucking-lutely luvvie:hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Yep, what Amy said:rofl::rofl:

Amy since we're prob not going to O at the same time this month I adjusted my siggie:hugs:


----------



## babydream

SOS!!! Af arrived!!!! I'm in the shopping centre! No BBT in Boots or superdrug!!! Where else should I look???


----------



## poppy666

Got mine from Tesco's sweetie £4 :thumbup: sorry about af catching you i was sooooooooooooooo convinced it wouldnt catch you this cycle xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> Yep, what Amy said:rofl::rofl:
> 
> Amy since we're prob not going to O at the same time this month I adjusted my siggie:hugs:

seen it luv thanks:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

fuck sake!!! ive gotta eat HAT for dinner!!!!:rofl::haha:
cant believe it babydream!! :hugs: onto next cycle!...not sure about BBT, never got one...
:dust: for next cycle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> fuck sake!!! ive gotta eat HAT for dinner!!!!:rofl::haha:
> cant believe it babydream!! :hugs: onto next cycle!...not sure about BBT, never got one...
> :dust: for next cycle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

what u on bout u fruitcake


----------



## Damita

Tayzee said:


> So i'll be joining you ladies who are still waiting on their BFP, if that's okay? :kiss:

:hugs: I am still waiting on mine :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> fuck sake!!! ive gotta eat HAT for dinner!!!!:rofl::haha:
> cant believe it babydream!! :hugs: onto next cycle!...not sure about BBT, never got one...
> :dust: for next cycle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:rofl:that was funny cabs

So sorry af got u babydream:hugs: was convinced she wasn't showing for you. I got my bbt on eBay cheap.

Good luck all the girls doing soy this cycle! :dust:

Sorry af hit u hard also PK:hugs:

Also lots of :dust: tayzee for your next cycle Hun. Your probably very fertile now usually aftr a mc they say you are.

Hi all other ding dongs


----------



## babydream

Thanks pops, i went in but that was only tesco metro, small shit! I can't believe it either MC, when i expect af on time it's late, when i expect it late it's on time WTF?????

Aw tayzee, i'm so sorry hun, i went through the same, theres nothing i can say but it's not your fault, it's nobody's fault it happens. Don't blame yourself. ((((hugs)))))

I'm buying the BBT tomorrow and starting soy on cd3?? Poppy??? cd3 or cd2?? I might need help with temping if it's okay. Dh looked disappointed when i came out of the loo and gave me a huge hug. I told him about soy and temping and he said we'll need to b'd more as well. haha i know! He wants a bfp for xmas too! That's my husband not the jerk you heard of the other day. 

Oh MC!!! I actually did dream about Edward!!! Funny!!! My family were sitting at a big table having dinner/lunch and my mum meanly made me peel potatoes. Edward said that he didn't want to eat before i could sit down. those loving eyes, OMG!!! Why did i have to wake up???? And then this morning dh said something and i joked with him that he was cold and heartless. He said, yes, like your Edward!! I laughed so much!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Hi coral :flower: im just in middle of feeding korben, doing tea n looking at all my ironing ive gotta do :haha: you ok? x


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Thanks pops, i went in but that was only tesco metro, small shit! I can't believe it either MC, when i expect af on time it's late, when i expect it late it's on time WTF?????
> 
> Aw tayzee, i'm so sorry hun, i went through the same, theres nothing i can say but it's not your fault, it's nobody's fault it happens. Don't blame yourself. ((((hugs)))))
> 
> I'm buying the BBT tomorrow and starting soy on cd3?? Poppy??? cd3 or cd2?? I might need help with temping if it's okay. Dh looked disappointed when i came out of the loo and gave me a huge hug. I told him about soy and temping and he said we'll need to b'd more as well. haha i know! He wants a bfp for xmas too! That's my husband not the jerk you heard of the other day.
> 
> Oh MC!!! I actually did dream about Edward!!! Funny!!! My family were sitting at a big table having dinner/lunch and my mum meanly made me peel potatoes. Edward said that he didn't want to eat before i could sit down. those loving eyes, OMG!!! Why did i have to wake up???? And then this morning dh said something and i joked with him that he was cold and heartless. He said, yes, like your Edward!! I laughed so much!!!!

CD2-6 or CD3-7 is up to you sweetie, i was just impatient and did cd2 lol


----------



## coral11680

Hi pop!

Yeah I'm ok thanks luv just about to start dinner myself. Du u have any symptomsyet pop? I don't apart from being exhausted but thats also from the night shift. I haven't been cramping as much last couple of days have you?


----------



## poppy666

Feel normal be a little tired, had a few waves of nausea off n on, also a bit of cramping but mild, bbs same etc lol fx it stays like that x


----------



## ladybeautiful

good morning ladies!


----------



## coral11680

Good evening lady how are u feeling? my due date buddy!:haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

coral11680 said:


> Good evening lady how are u feeling? my due date buddy!:haha:

:happydance: I'm okay.. finding something or other to worry about it seems. My temp dropped yesterday and then dropped some more this morning....Dunno what to make of it :wacko: Just wanna have my first scan already am driving myself crazy worrying!

Anyway, good to know you caught up on your sleep a bit! Hey frmo your username, is you bday 11 june? I'm 12 june! :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Yes I'm June 11 th!:haha::happydance: I haven't been temping since I stared working nights, how low did it drop I'm sure it's ok though


----------



## ladybeautiful

Tayzee... my heart goes out to you.. :hug: Take your time to properly grieve your loss sweetie. Hope you and OH can find support and strength in each other. Good to know you're planning to continue TTC right away. I'm sure your little angel will be watching over you two and you will have your sticky bean soon.
sending you love, prayers and big :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Het LB sorry gotta go bath korben be on soon :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!
Im on cd31 of a 31 day cycle, 11 dpo. My test was bfn again today :( No cramps or anything now. I expect af to visit tomorrow!
Well i gotta run cos im night shift tonight (next 3 nights actually) boooo lol
Babydream sorry af got ya :(
Tayzee sorry for your loss *hugs*
x


----------



## ladybeautiful

haha and our babies are likely to be born a day or two apart! :D

was 98.2 over last couple of days and yesterday went to 97.9, today was 97.5 :(

EDIT: 97.5 was where my temp hovered in the TWW before it went up after my BFP...


----------



## ladybeautiful

Jenny, hi! Sucks bout the BFN but FX AF never shows up!! If I remember right a few ladies on here had negatives or very very very faint positives on 11DPO before they went on to get their BFP. Are you having any smptoms different from the usual?


----------



## ladybeautiful

babydream... sorry AF got you!!! I thought she was due only next wednesday though? Might have got that wrong, sorry. 

Kick her ass off to la-la land!!!!!!!!


----------



## coral11680

ladyb so temp still above coverline, sure its ok. try to relax:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Coral we got a 2 day difference in DD lol x


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey so sorry Tayzee I too had a mmc oct 2008 and was pg again in dec 08 with my lo. I didn't have bleeding after as was in hospital as went down medicine route cos didn't find out until scan. It will get better I promise 

How are u feeling MC I feel much better now, but Mckenzie is been sick though the night cos of his cough thus sleeping in his pushchair in our room, hasn't eaten much though the day :-( so prob has lost weight!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> Coral we got a 2 day difference in DD lol x

woohoo, do u recon you'll get to your dd? I probably will and be late! first was a week late second a week early but scheduled c-section, prob would have been late if natural


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Jenny, :hugs: hope af stays away tomorrow x

@LadyB, My temps went up and down, I'm sure it means nothing! x

@Babydream, sorry af got you, can't believe that, it all sounded so promising...:( :hugs: hope your ok x


----------



## coral11680

hey Tink still no call form the midwife?:shrug: it will be 7 days tomorrow!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sleeping bubs, sorry you've not been feeling too well, and LO has been sick :( hope your all better soon :hugs:

Coral, Pops, I bet I'm still waiting for mine to turn up by your due dates lol I am always overdue x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No call? bet you get a call any min now, mine was on a Sunday night! If you don't hear anything tonight, call them Monday. I also have the community midwives phone number if you end up needing it x


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all...well the good news is, my sickness has all but gone and the bad news is OH has walked in from work and he looks greeeeen...great! ill just in time for ovulation!!! :haha: if i dont laugh ill :cry: i just dont think im meant to get preggo.....not happy!
going to watch another twilight dvd tonight and hope that jacob wont eat until i can sit and eat!!!! my OH keeps saying with all his training he will have a body like jacobs....shame he cant grow his face too!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

sleeping bubs said:


> Hey so sorry Tayzee I too had a mmc oct 2008 and was pg again in dec 08 with my lo. I didn't have bleeding after as was in hospital as went down medicine route cos didn't find out until scan. It will get better I promise
> 
> How are u feeling MC I feel much better now, but Mckenzie is been sick though the night cos of his cough thus sleeping in his pushchair in our room, hasn't eaten much though the day :-( so prob has lost weight!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok

im better now!! thanx for askin hunni xxx sorry LO is still sick though! :hugs: for him xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

What rotten luck MC, hopefully he will be over the worst in time. My DH had the flu at O time and I convinced him into 'sleepy spooning' Do you feel close to O? x


----------



## mothercabbage

nips gone weird, pain on right side, lots of cm...will check what colour in a mo....im soooo out this month now, what cd am i ??? 8?? could still be a bit early...andrews!!!!! give him andrews!!!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Yup tank him up with Andrews lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

fed him andrews....hope his sickess passes.poor thing..:awww:he best get well i need his bits!!!!!!!:spermy:


----------



## poppy666

Im back :flower:

MC Ive got a really good imagination & my OH looks more like Vin more each time we're in the bedroom :haha: glad to hear your better, but bummer OH is ill now arghhhhhhhhhhhhh x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:awww: awwww I like that smiley.
Ooooooooo this ones new: :coolio:


----------



## mothercabbage

well my OH looks more like shrek at the mo...he is green :sick: 
it cant be O pains i have my CM is a milky colour. hope its a later O rather than sooner...OH is now throwing up in the loo...ffs!


----------



## Damita

awww poor him, I had that a few days ago, it's nasty :(


----------



## coral11680

Thanks tink will call them and leave a message tomorrow I guess.

Cabs uugghh poor hubs I bet he is fine by O time prob got a few days hun:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

eeeek poor OH, wish him a speedy recovery x

No call then Coral? that sucks, I know I just wanted to get the ball rolling x


----------



## mothercabbage

he's spewing loads....:sick: he's awful when he's ill too....glad im better now otherwise id be spewing with hearing him in the loo...he's so loud with his sickness!
going to get little one off to sleep,again then have a dvd night in bed...so ill say goodnight and godbless girls...xxx
:hug::dust: to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Night sweetie :kiss: lol im laughing on facebook everyone going mad that wagner still in :haha:


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> evening all...well the good news is, my sickness has all but gone and the bad news is OH has walked in from work and he looks greeeeen...great! ill just in time for ovulation!!! :haha: if i dont laugh ill :cry: i just dont think im meant to get preggo.....not happy!
> going to watch another twilight dvd tonight and hope that jacob wont eat until i can sit and eat!!!! my OH keeps saying with all his training he will have a body like jacobs....shame he cant grow his face too!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

You make me fecking piss myself!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Aw, and of course sorry about dh, hope he'll get better soon.!! xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> evening all...well the good news is, my sickness has all but gone and the bad news is OH has walked in from work and he looks greeeeen...great! ill just in time for ovulation!!! :haha: if i dont laugh ill :cry: i just dont think im meant to get preggo.....not happy!
> going to watch another twilight dvd tonight and hope that jacob wont eat until i can sit and eat!!!! my OH keeps saying with all his training he will have a body like jacobs....shame he cant grow his face too!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

put a bag over his head and ride him-problem solved


----------



## poppy666

Amy is Tink sorting your chart out so we can see it? is it your first night on Soy or tomorrow x


----------



## coral11680

Oh yeah Amy did u copy and paste the code from your homepage it looks set up ok?


----------



## mrsamyrach

im going to do soy 3-7 which means tomoz night
coral its fecking wank it wont do it have u seen my chart today xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Do you want me to help Amy, don't mind! x


----------



## poppy666

If Amy dont i do i wanna watch her chart :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Amy try this

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## coral11680

Amy go to homepage settings click on get sharing codes and copy and paste the bb code that's what I did and your chart is there!


----------



## mrsamyrach

It wont let me copy fucking thing does someone wanna log in my acc and do it for me xxx


----------



## coral11680

Ok pm me your stuff x


----------



## poppy666

Sort her out coral chop chop lol x


----------



## brillbride

hi all--joining you---i want my DING DONG BFP!!!xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I wanna see too :) x


----------



## poppy666

brillbride said:


> hi all--joining you---i want my DING DONG BFP!!!xxxxxxx

:happydance::happydance: Brillbride :happydance::happydance: welcome aboard x


----------



## babydream

Aw Amy, i think i'm gonna have a problem with that too, i'll buy the BBT tomorrow. Starting soy also.

Girls, you are so kind to help Ams, would you help me too if i get stuck???


----------



## poppy666

Babydream nobody is gonna watch you struggle, i must of done their head in everyday :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Ok Amy did it but its like mine says ovulation chart if u want a ticker too may need to do a separate one? Xx


----------



## brillbride

hi poppy---loving the new ticker you have....woo hoo---roll on mine!!!!!!!!!!;)


----------



## mrsamyrach

????????????????????? lemme look


----------



## mrsamyrach

coral do me ticker cos its the only thing that reminds me what im on pmsl xx


----------



## coral11680

Hi brill bride welcome! :hugs:

Come on Amy post something!


----------



## poppy666

brillbride said:


> hi poppy---loving the new ticker you have....woo hoo---roll on mine!!!!!!!!!!;)

Yep finally got one today, looking forward to seeing yours :winkwink:


----------



## mrsamyrach

babydream said:


> Aw Amy, i think i'm gonna have a problem with that too, i'll buy the BBT tomorrow. Starting soy also.
> 
> Girls, you are so kind to help Ams, would you help me too if i get stuck???

babs just get some other mug to do it like me pmsl


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> coral do me ticker cos its the only thing that reminds me what im on pmsl xx

I see it now Amy your all set :happydance:


----------



## mrsamyrach

woooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooo is my temp ok then xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

coral come on biatch get mi ticker on xxx


----------



## poppy666

Sure is Amy :thumbup:


----------



## mrsamyrach

It's me coral ha ha ha I did it! Calm yourself biatch


----------



## mrsamyrach

ey up my chart whats up with it shouldnt be joined up xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mrsamyrach said:


> It's me coral ha ha ha I did it! Calm yourself biatch

fecking babybump rape oioioioioioioioi


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Welcome BrillBride! :wave: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes of course Babydream, if you need me to sort anything PM me your details. Pops right, all of the charting ding dongs will sort you out :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

Cheeky bitch Amy, mug your welcome!!!


----------



## coral11680

Amy if u don't want the part that says ovulation chart just delete the top code ffs


----------



## coral11680

Baby dream u may want tink to help you with your chart if u give me your log in details I'll babynbump rape you on here lol :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Oh god dont be telling her that she'll delete the whole lot :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Piddle on an OPK tonight cos i was bored..... think its a positive :haha: i miss poas lol


----------



## coral11680

Oh shite Amy leave it alone! :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Poppy funny. Should say that I almost did tonight I so miss POAS too! I have 2 opks left and a digi. I'm dong the digi wednesday hoping to see 3+on it. Ive done all my preg tests :rofl: last one was 2 days ago and it was much darker.


----------



## mrsamyrach

im not touching nowt fuck it x


----------



## mrsamyrach

:wacko::wacko::wacko:right fecking numb nuts not satsified that you are preggers you carry on pissing on sticks


----------



## coral11680

Amy both things link to your chart, do u want me to delete the o chart? The ticker links to your chart too x


----------



## babydream

I tried to put a ticker on my siggy but it keeps telling me that i can't put more than 8lines in there WTF??? I have a Team Ding Dong logo and cycle buddies. Why can't i put a ticker???


----------



## brillbride

haha girls--you are good craic!!!!!! 
thanks 4 the welcome girls-- 
xxx


----------



## poppy666

Sorry Amy im finding piss stick all around the house i was that addicted, dh think ive lost it, but im slowly winding down the urge to poas, but that was my last OPK and it was pretty lonely on its own in the drawer so helped it out and pissed on it :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

brillbride said:


> haha girls--you are good craic!!!!!!
> thanks 4 the welcome girls--
> xxx

BB its quiet on here tonight, but everyone will give you a warm welcome tomorrow when they're online :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Good excuse poppy :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> I tried to put a ticker on my siggy but it keeps telling me that i can't put more than 8lines in there WTF??? I have a Team Ding Dong logo and cycle buddies. Why can't i put a ticker???

Take the flashing BFPs out and just type them in, should be ok then xx


----------



## babydream

Aw Hi Brillbride, welcome, sorry i was too busy with my ticker! You'll have fun here!


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> I tried to put a ticker on my siggy but it keeps telling me that i can't put more than 8lines in there WTF??? I have a Team Ding Dong logo and cycle buddies. Why can't i put a ticker???
> 
> Take the flashing BFPs out and just type them in, should be ok then xxClick to expand...

I did that, still too many lines for it. bugger!!!!


----------



## poppy666

You got less on yours than i have on mine, hmmm must be able to do something or coral can hack your account and sort it :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

coral11680 said:


> Amy both things link to your chart, do u want me to delete the o chart? The ticker links to your chart too x

yeah do whatever trevor xx


----------



## coral11680

Baby Also cut the names down, like change poppy666 to just poppy, lupinearainbow just lupine etc. And get rid os flashing bfp too x


----------



## mrsamyrach

change poppy to biatch lol


----------



## babydream

coral11680 said:


> Baby Also cut the names down, like change poppy666 to just poppy, lupinearainbow just lupine etc. And get rid os flashing bfp too x

It worked, thanks hun, but now it looks weird...:(


----------



## babydream

mrsamyrach said:


> change poppy to biatch lol

Oh shit, same kind of ticker, i'll change it, sorry Ams!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

babydream said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> change poppy to biatch lol
> 
> Oh shit, same kind of ticker, i'll change it, sorry Ams!!!Click to expand...

shurrupyou weirdo its fine xxx


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> change poppy to biatch lol

OI cheeky bitch :haha: that titles your :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> change poppy to biatch lol
> 
> Oh shit, same kind of ticker, i'll change it, sorry Ams!!!Click to expand...

Coral cant see babydreams chart x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> change poppy to biatch lol
> 
> Oh shit, same kind of ticker, i'll change it, sorry Ams!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Coral cant see babydreams chart xClick to expand...

nosy bitch:haha:


----------



## babydream

It's a xmas ticker, hope it'll help!!!! I can't put two biatches in there, just choose, don't argue!!! lol


----------



## babydream

I don't have a chart yet, just a ttc ticker. I'll chart from tuesday!!!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Yay more charts to stalk:rofl:

Welcome Brillbride:hi:


----------



## mrsamyrach

im sooooooooooooooooooooo tossing it off at work lol xxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Poppy what am I the chart queen or mug As amy put it! Your welcome Amy !! Again


----------



## babydream

mrsamyrach said:


> im sooooooooooooooooooooo tossing it off at work lol xxxxxx

Are you on till 2am hun??????


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> Yay more charts to stalk:rofl:
> 
> Welcome Brillbride:hi:

where you been ya dirty biatch xx

can i just say very strange my af hasnt been heavy this time got a blockage somewhere in fadge mi thinks


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> im sooooooooooooooooooooo tossing it off at work lol xxxxxx

Dirty bitch get your hand out ya pants :rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

babydream said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> im sooooooooooooooooooooo tossing it off at work lol xxxxxx
> 
> Are you on till 2am hun??????Click to expand...

nopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee midnight tonight fri/sat 2am with my gorgeous boys xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Hey DM!!! How are ya???


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> im sooooooooooooooooooooo tossing it off at work lol xxxxxx
> 
> Dirty bitch get your hand out ya pants :rofl:Click to expand...

and get my fingers covered in blood you dozy mare:haha:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Poppy what am I the chart queen or mug As amy put it! Your welcome Amy !! Again

:haha: well i didnt wanna go into her account dunno what id find lol x your better at all that stuff x


----------



## babydream

mrsamyrach said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> im sooooooooooooooooooooo tossing it off at work lol xxxxxx
> 
> Are you on till 2am hun??????Click to expand...
> 
> nopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee midnight tonight fri/sat 2am with my gorgeous boys xxxxxClick to expand...

Great, so only an hour to toss now lol


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> im sooooooooooooooooooooo tossing it off at work lol xxxxxx
> 
> Dirty bitch get your hand out ya pants :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> and get my fingers covered in blood you dozy mare:haha:Click to expand...

Whats a bit of blood lmao ok i behave now :haha:


----------



## babydream

DH can't stop farting next to me!!!! Gonna give me a bloody faint!!!!!


----------



## coral11680

Hi dm :hi: how are you Hun? X


----------



## poppy666

Hi DM we just gagged Amy so you can talk now :haha:


----------



## coral11680

babydream said:


> DH can't stop farting next to me!!!! Gonna give me a bloody faint!!!!!

:rofl: mines the dog she bloody stinks it's making me gag :rofl:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Yeah I'm all good thanks:thumbup:

Had the raving hump earlier, as hubby was down his bloody workshop again:growlmad: Second weekend in a row it's been just me and kids,he's home now but I've made it pretty clear I'm not a happy bunni!

Oh and he nearly had a hissy fit at me taking so many soy tablets:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Too many Soy tabs :rofl: my dh just said i was mad n it will happen when it happens x


----------



## babydream

I better get my dh prepared for soy then lol


----------



## poppy666

Those tablets are hard to get down your throat tho, i thought they were massive, im not use to some that big going down my throat :rofl: That sounds soooooooooooooo wrong, but cant explain it any other way lol


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:rofl::rofl:He's eyes nearly popped out of his head, just said are you sure you're ment to take soo many as he picked up the bottle!

But the bottle says take one daily:rofl:


----------



## babydream

Girls, i only had a small amount of dark brown stuff today, not bright red blood. So, is it still cd1????


----------



## poppy666

I counted mine as CD1 when my af arrived in the evening n light :shrug: but dunno? x you sure yours is af?


----------



## babydream

Hmm...i think so. I had a tiny bit of af pain, just dull for a few minutes, nothing else.


----------



## poppy666

If you nothing tomorrow or just the odd spotting id take a test just incase its implantation bleeding, it takes days to travel down and a lot of people think their af has arrived and they PG X


----------



## babydream

I'll do that pops, thanks, i'm sure it'll start properly.

I just laughed my head off!!!!! DH started to dance for me in a towel and he farted so big it fell off him!!!!! lol


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: he sounds like a nutter lol be funny if af didnt arrive :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Right i better go wake korben and feed him... ive left him sometimes to see if he sleep through the night, but not a chance he have me awake at 2am and i be walking downstairs to do his bottle like a zombie so easier to wake him pfft!!

Night DM cya tomorrow, sleep well :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Night night pops xxxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

wooohooooooooooo slagbags im homeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xx


----------



## Hopes314

went out and got more opks today. after yesterdays questionable almost positive, got a very negative opk today. now what?


----------



## MommyV

hopes- I would keep taking opks until u get a dark pos or temps go up especially since previous opk wasn't quite pos I'm gonna go take a peek at your temps now


----------



## MommyV

temps not showing o yet I guess I would keep opking and temping gl hope that u o soon


----------



## phoebe

morning ding dongs xxx:hi::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all
@phobe...hows you today? hope your well!! xx
@amy,babydream,coral, poppy and tink....you girls were mental last night! :rofl: sorry i missed ya but had to get an early night!!
@brillbride...:wave: welcome aboard!!! what CD are you on? and how do you track O?
well OH spent all last night with his head down the bog!:sick: so he'll be sleeping most of the day today, hope he gets better soon!!:awww: poor thing!
@babydream....did :witch: arrive in full flow today? if not maybe that bit of brown blood wasnt af, could have been implantation bleed....:thumbup: FX for that sweet!!
im having a lazy day today, just a quick clean up and make the beds then im sitting on here ALLLLLLLLLLLLLL day!:happydance:
:hug: n :dust: to all dingdongs!!!


----------



## phoebe

morning mother, i am sick as a hound tbh hun lol. thrown up 3 times already and i have got work today too in about 2 hrs. i'm going to be as useful as a fecking chocolate teapot methinks :rofl::rofl::rofl: u alright sweets??? xxx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> went out and got more opks today. after yesterdays questionable almost positive, got a very negative opk today. now what?

morning :wave: did you :sex:...you could be O so i would, just to be covered!..any pains? CM? xx


----------



## phoebe

welcome abroad brillbride:hi::hi: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> morning mother, i am sick as a hound tbh hun lol. thrown up 3 times already and i have got work today too in about 2 hrs. i'm going to be as useful as a fecking chocolate teapot methinks :rofl::rofl::rofl: u alright sweets??? xxx:hugs:

:wave: well i can sympathise with the :sick: as im just recovered from a tummy bug...poor you having to go to work too...:cry: hope it passes for you soon, do you suffer from it all the way through preg? or just first tri like most? xx


----------



## phoebe

well this is the 1st time i got this far, so i dont know if this will be a permanent fixture. glad ur betterer hun. as for work i think it will be case of the patients nursing me :haha::haha: i'm just gonna take things as easy as poss ( well as can be in a pyschiatric ward!!!!!) and play it from there. already thinking of hometime lol xxx:dohh:


----------



## phoebe

but on the upside i have a raspberry now yay:happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

MC hope your dh gets better soon, its ok for men when they ill isnt it they can go bed, us women have to just deal with it n get on till bedtime :growlmad: but seriously hope he better pretty soon you need his bits :hugs:

Pheobe sorry your ill its not nice morning sickness, i had it all way through with 1st one and found drinking cold milk helped.

And me? im fine just got that cant be bothered head on atm lol, same as you today MC some cleaning then doctors at 2.30, so lazy day x


----------



## phoebe

thanks poppy xx i hope u and mother can take it for the team and be lazy for me too:haha::haha:. i'll be ok, just gonna plod thru and take it as it comes. have had some yogurt and a banana, cant do milk :nope: the last time i drank milk was when charles and diana got married:haha:xx


----------



## mothercabbage

i love cow juice! i found greesy chips took my sickness away with my 2nd LO...strange but true, but nothing made it better with my first, that was horrible...oh yea morning poppy :hugs: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo check out mi ticker,,im entering my fertile period!!! wohooooooooooooooooooooooo BUT oh is :sick: *GREAT*


----------



## poppy666

FX dh is better in next few days sweetie, i want to see that damn BFP missy :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

you and me both! i fancied "a bit" last night too!!!!:blush::haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

Looks like I feel asleep when all the fun started last night lol Sorry for not saying bye, but I just :sleep: and that was it :haha:

Coral if you would like to be the chart queen the feel free to take her throne :haha: 

Hope you new charters got things sorted, love a new chart to stalk :happydance:

My morning sickness is strange, Its not to bad until about 9:30 lol I am sat clock watching feeling my breakfast moving :haha:

MC hopefully DH will sleep it off and befit n' ready for action soon :bodyb:

Morning Phoebe, have a good day at work, poor you on the ward like that. I would be forever sneaking into the laundry room or such for a sneaky break. :haha:

Have a nice lazy day Pops and MC, I'm joining you once I have peeled myself up and took my youngest glasses to be fixed. :coffee: and :sleep: = :cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

Your not using anything like preseed this cycle are you... ooooooooooo its gonna be a long tww waiting :dohh:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning Ding Dongs :flower:
> 
> Looks like I feel asleep when all the fun started last night lol Sorry for not saying bye, but I just :sleep: and that was it :haha:
> 
> Coral if you would like to be the chart queen the feel free to take her throne :haha:
> 
> Hope you new charters got things sorted, love a new chart to stalk :happydance:
> 
> My morning sickness is strange, Its not to bad until about 9:30 lol I am sat clock watching feeling my breakfast moving :haha:
> 
> MC hopefully DH will sleep it off and befit n' ready for action soon :bodyb:
> 
> Morning Phoebe, have a good day at work, poor you on the ward like that. I would be forever sneaking into the laundry room or such for a sneaky break. :haha:
> 
> Have a nice lazy day Pops and MC, I'm joining you once I have peeled myself up and took my youngest glasses to be fixed. :coffee: and :sleep: = :cloud9:

hi tink and thanks hun, the laundry and stores room has got my name all over it:haha: just hope the shift flies by and that its 6oclock soon:haha::haha: well thats me off ladies xxx have a lovely day all and i'll see u soon hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

((((((((PHOEBE))))))))) :hug: have a good day honey....well as good as possible lol xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Morning Tink hope you dont get too much sickness this morning now its 9.30 lol awww :hugs:

Just going to get dressed n sort korben out he looks like a tramp after his porridge, more on his PJs x


----------



## mothercabbage

not using anything poppy, no temping, charting, opk,nothing... just CM & CP and listening to my body! just wanna chill, POAS gets me all antsy....feel like it took over me the last 2 cycles.
*warning rant ahead!!!!!*
my nextdoor neighbour, who is about 20 weeks preggo now is pissing me off!!! a while ago she had her 4 children removed from her care as she is a shit mother, the house is not only unclean and messy...its disgusting, there was dirty sanitry wear all over, cat mess all over the kitchen floo and skirting, washing piled up so you had to climb(not just step) over it to get into and around the house, general litter and dirty nappies *everywhere*so the social services came in and took her 4 kids away, they now live with their dad, However she appealled against this and the court hearing is on wednesdat, they told her to get her house clean and sort her self out!...well last night she txt and asked for bin bags, so i goes round with them.....holy crap her house is worse than when they took the kids in the 1st place! the smell is unreal...:sick: and she stands there and asks how the baby making is going..i reply...its on hold now until after xmas! (yes i lied, it gets everyone off my back)only for her to say...." OH THIS BABY WAS A MISTAKE(pointing to her bump) AND YOUR TRYING SOOOOOOOOOO HARD" i swear i could have either cried or killed her!!! so i quickly changed the subject..what the bin bags were for, "oh there for the kids clothes" she says...im puzzled at this b/c i thought she was fighting for them..." ive got this one now(again pointing to her bump) what the feck!!!! as if she is just "bagging" up her other 4 kids....her own sister is ashamed of her and moved to durham, im ashamed to even know her!!! i hope for its own sake that the baby she is carrying gets removed from her too, i made my excuses and left! *bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*she makes me sick!
ok rant over!:blush:


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies! :hi:

Hi Poppy, Tink, Cabs, Phoebe!

Phoebe hope your day flies by and you dont fee too sick hun:hugs:

No Tink you are the chart queen!!!:haha: Amy was doing my head in last night, she's all yours now! :haha:

Cabs, hope oh feels better soon you need to start :sex: I did it 3 days before O this month what day did you O last month? Even if hes ill jump him, men cant control there todger anyway! lol:haha:


----------



## coral11680

oh cabs what a nasty piece of work she sounds! That poor baby doesnt stand a chance with her! What a dirty Bitch! Yeah I wouldn't tell her any of your business about trying for a baby. I really hope the baby gets taken away anything would be an improvement from her! People like that should be sterilized!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Coral, no I think you should wear the crown my dear :haha: 

Yes Pops, its kicking in. Despite the rising vomit, I decided to eat more breakfast since eating takes it away (temporarily) so a slice of toast later I'm ok again for a bit. 

Right off to get dressed, see's ya all laters xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, makes me so angry! I also hope this one gets taken from her too, thats disgusting. Sicko, who does that to their kids? grrrrrrrr and her comment about you was totally fecked up


----------



## coral11680

bye Tink catch you later! x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: tink xx
i O CD16 on cycle#1 and i O CD13 cycle #2......so it will be in a few days, he'll be ok by then...i know he will, if not then im fecked!


----------



## poppy666

MC dont know how you bite your lip :growlmad: the dirty bitch, well i hope that baby is on the at risk register once born & luckily taken off her if she dont sort herself out, so many women who cant have kids n its always scanks like this who pop them out x


----------



## coral11680

he'll be ok we'll make sure!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> MC dont know how you bite your lip :growlmad: the dirty bitch, well i hope that baby is on the at risk register once born & luckily taken off her if she dont sort herself out, so many women who cant have kids n its always scanks like this who pop them out x

beautifully wrote our poppy!!!!! she says shes had a pre-birth assesment and they told her she can keep it?! i dont know.....her cat looks starved aswell, it ran in my house yesterday as my friend kelly left and i thought it looked very ill...she needs reporting....scank!<---love that word poppy, suits her!


----------



## babydream

Morning girls,

First of all, MC, i'm not the person who would keep their mouth shut. I'd call social services and the rspca straight away, stupid dirty biatch!!!! I did make a call when my neighbour left her 10ys old alone with a 2yr old toddler. Hope the baby will be taken away. Hope dh get better soon and you catch ov xx

Tink sorry you're so sick, sounds awful but hey, it'll worth it.

Hi all, phoebe, coral, poppy and everyone else who's on now :)

Afm, af started properly this morning :( so what is cd1??? yesterday or today????


----------



## mothercabbage

id go from the 1st day of full flow...if your one day behind for testing you'll get an even darker line!! FX anyway! when do you O? usually? x


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> id go from the 1st day of full flow...if your one day behind for testing you'll get an even darker line!! FX anyway! when do you O? usually? x

Thanks hun, well, if i have another nice 28day cycle, then i'd say cd14-15 for ov. I'd better change my ticker then. xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

thats just what id do, but im sure it wont make much difference, are you using opk?
how will you know when your O? im guessing this cycle, just gonna :sex: like :bunny: when OH is well again! x


----------



## poppy666

I always think its hard classing which is your cd1 dont you? conflicting advice everywhere :shrug: ive always classed once af arrives as my cd1 :dohh: dont think its gonna matter either way bc your not gonna have one next month :haha:

Hope we have a mass of BFPs in december x


----------



## coral11680

hi babydream. I would count CD1 as yesterday thats what I did when I had any blood. Not that its a big deal really. Fingers crossed for you this month! :dust: Are you still using the conceive plus?


----------



## babydream

Hmm... i guess it doesn't matter, if i count today cd1 then it was a 28day cycle.

I do conceive+ coral, and temping from tomorrow, soy and opk and maybe order some softcups. Planning to do smep with all that too. Next af due 20 dec if 28day cycle again, hoping to get that +hpt for xmas eve! We celebrate xmas eve not xmas day.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Great I have a cold now Aaaaaaaaaaachoooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! (bless me)

So plans have gone out the window, and currently cannot move as I either sneeze or gag. Great! 

Good Morning BabyD, masses of :dust: for your new cycle. Sorry its defo af :( xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

oh tink...poor you :sick: and sneezes..:hug:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: Tink your having a shite day x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

BD love your 'going all out' plans! How can you not get a BFP this cycle? xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: indeed I am poppy, talking of shite I'm constipated as well :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Mt sister is trying to get pregnant now so just given her all my OPKs and preseed n explain what she should do... her dh is having an operation in the new year on his tackle bc of constant pain n they going in to investigate to see whats wrong so he can only manage on top once :dohh: just given her the syringe & container we didnt need and told her to tell him to squirt in that a few times near her ov day :rofl:

She's a bit of a prude nothing like me and was shocked, but if she wants a :baby: she needs to get it up there :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :haha: indeed I am poppy, talking of shite I'm constipated as well :rofl:

:haha: get dh on it, you wont be constipated long :rofl:


----------



## babydream

Tink sorry you feel crappy babe, hope all better soon xxxx

Poppy, i can imagine your sister's face you talking openly lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Poppy! :rofl: Think I'll try Orange juice and bran first :rofl:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> :haha: indeed I am poppy, talking of shite I'm constipated as well :rofl:
> 
> :haha: get dh on it, you wont be constipated long :rofl:Click to expand...

You nutter poppy lmao!!!


----------



## babydream

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :rofl: Poppy! :rofl: Think I'll try Orange juice and bran first :rofl:

Prune juice my love xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes I know prune juice is good, I just couldn't stomach it right not, think I'd prefur DH to prune juice :rofl: x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy bringing filth to the thread again :rofl::rofl::rofl:
i thought you were joking about the syringe and container, when you said youd have to meet him for his :spermy: if you never got :bfp: :haha: the things we do eh!!!
OH is still in bed, im hoping he is bright eyed and bushy tailed when he gets up, i need to refresh his :spermy: today, we havent :sex: since O last cycle!!!


----------



## coral11680

Pops you filthy mare!:rofl: I'd rather juice and bran too tink!:haha:
You are well prepared this cycle babyd good luck Hun. X
Tink you poor thing hope u feel better soon.x
Is anyone due to test soon?


----------



## poppy666

MC if it gets desperate n dh still ill just throw container n syringe at him then go back for collection after the deeds done :thumbup: men are never too ill for that


----------



## mothercabbage

i asked him if he's up for a bit later and he replied"YEAH":thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 
last time we spoke about TTC i said "fancy some baby making later" big mistake, he dont find it sexy he said when i call it that, so to take his mind off TTC whilst we :sex: i have a sexy little pink number!!!:blush: might try it on later!!:winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Get in there :haha: :happydance:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> i asked him if he's up for a bit later and he replied"YEAH":thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> last time we spoke about TTC i said "fancy some baby making later" big mistake, he dont find it sexy he said when i call it that, so to take his mind off TTC whilst we :sex: i have a sexy little pink number!!!:blush: might try it on later!!:winkwink:

Go you, does he not like that? My husband loves that when I say it's baby making time, he's the one getting up for it every night and keeps saying to me, we have to make that baby :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

he says thinking of making a baby isnt sexy, he likes the sex but just not thinking of babies while doing it!!! well....my lips are sealed about TTC from now until december!!!! the lips on my face that is!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
good job ive got you lot i can talk TTC until my fingers drop off!!


----------



## mothercabbage

damita...ive just looked at your chart...wow you have got O covered, never mind "go me" GO YOU!!! :thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> he says thinking of making a baby isnt sexy, he likes the sex but just not thinking of babies while doing it!!! well....my lips are sealed about TTC from now until december!!!! the lips on my face that is!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> good job ive got you lot i can talk TTC until my fingers drop off!!

hahah :rofl:

Damita damn girl just looked at your chart! Are you walking without the aid of crutches!:haha: :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

And your on about me bringing filth to the thread again :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

have you seen how much sex damita's had!!!! i had to say something!!! :rofl: im only jelous though! id have to tie OH to the bed to get that much!!! nice one damita!!! any tips for me???


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> have you seen how much sex damita's had!!!! i had to say something!!! :rofl: im only jelous though! id have to tie OH to the bed to get that much!!! nice one damita!!! any tips for me???

:rofl: ha ha it is a lot of sex, and it wasn't even me who was asking for it, I told DH we need to do it every day from a CD18 (we failed CD18) until CD28, so now he is stalking me for sex.. and he is checking my persona so he knows what cycle day I am.

Erm tips? dunno my husband just wants a baby so badly he would tie me to the bed for it :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah she's a randy biatch :rofl::rofl: well BFP for Damita deffo this cycle :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

id say its a 99% cert for :bfp:...FX...when are you due to test damita?


----------



## Damita

:haha: I am quite enjoying all the sex :winkwink: I do hope so otherwise don't know how much we will have to do it next cycle maybe every day.. I will be sore... but using concieve plus is great!


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> id say its a 99% cert for :bfp:...FX...when are you due to test damita?

2nd Dec, so like 10 days away, I'll be 14dpo, feels like ageees away!


----------



## mothercabbage

well its closer than mine damita! 11th dec....might have to invest in some concieve+...sounds greeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaat....lol xx
going for a quick bath while LO is having a nap...xx ttfn xx


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> well its closer than mine damita! 11th dec....might have to invest in some concieve+...sounds greeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaat....lol xx
> going for a quick bath while LO is having a nap...xx ttfn xx

:haha: yeah I would so much easier :)

Enjoy your bath :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> id say its a 99% cert for :bfp:...FX...when are you due to test damita?
> 
> 2nd Dec, so like 10 days away, I'll be 14dpo, feels like ageees away!Click to expand...

omg test from 10dpo lmao it will kill us waiting that long :haha:


----------



## babydream

Wow damita!!! Well done Hun defo promising this cycle xx

Poppy!!! Did u buy you bbt in tesco extra?? I've been to brent cross too, no luck! I can try one more on my way home from work (tesco extra) or I'll have to get it online.


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> id say its a 99% cert for :bfp:...FX...when are you due to test damita?
> 
> 2nd Dec, so like 10 days away, I'll be 14dpo, feels like ageees away!Click to expand...
> 
> omg test from 10dpo lmao it will kill us waiting that long :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Poppy you are a naughty girl


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:poppy...make her wait damita!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, get that pink number on a flunt ur stuff giirrrrrrrrllll ;) :sex:

Damita, very impressive :sex: marathon you got going on there, looking good for a :bfp: this cycle, so hope you get it :hugs:

Guess who nearly threw up by the fish counter in TESCO.....Hmmmmmm yes it was me. I was gagging like crazy, the bloke looked panicked, made a dash for the drinks aisle and gulped down some lucozade and think i may have found a cure for my Morning sickness. It went within 10 mins!!! will have to go back and stock up lol must be to do with my sugar levels I guess. Almost brought a microwave steraliser lol well it was half price :rofl: soooooooooo naughty, I can't stop peeking at the baby bits. I'll be gone with the fairy's come 12 weeks :) x


----------



## coral11680

tink that was close glad you managed to keep your breakfast down! 

Babydream if you dont find one tonight get one on ebay from fertilityplan they are cheap and ship quickly, I got mine the next day when I ordered in the morning. I also got some opks and hpt from them and it was only about a tenner for it all I think.:winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

well OH seems to be over the worst, he's on the phone giving the leisure center an ear full..:haha: he is getting the cabbage treatment tonight!


----------



## mothercabbage

try a chemist babydream, im sure they'll have one...hope you find one soon xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol yes, it was awful, think I'm gonna have to stay in for a few weeks. Think we will leave our shopping trip till after 12 weeks Coral lol

Yes I got mine from the same place as yours Coral, with 10 OPKS and 10HPTs. Was delivered super quick! If your stuck babydream, I could send you mine? I'm hoping I wont need it anymore x


----------



## coral11680

Tink hope you took your temp orally! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Tink do online shopping thats what I'll probably doing soon:winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :haha:poppy...make her wait damita!!

OI noooooooooooooooooooooooooo i cant wait :cry:

DM I bought my BBT from normal Tesco's x


----------



## ladybeautiful

MC... YOUR NEIGHBOUR SHOULD BE STERILIZED!!!!! :growlmad:

ok now I go back read remaining posts :) Your rant bout the good for nothing neighbor got me all worked up. I've seen a few people like that in my work here. What a waste of space!


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies...

Sorry I haven't been on much lately...been suffering some mega headaches and I am being stubborn about taking meds- so just trying to suffer through them. 

I haven't had time to read back through all the posts....so just want to say that I hope everyone is doing well.
:hug: to the Ladies who got :af: and :dust: to those in the TWW!

I had my doctor appt on Friday- wasn't super pleasant. The nurse seemed like she really wanted to rush me. And I have gained about 9 lbs since my yearly appt that was 3 months ago- WTF?????? She said I only should gain 15 lbs total since I am already overweight...so, its going to be tough, but trying to watch what I eat and need to start really exercising. I don't want to have alot of complications - a bit nervous. Never weighed this much in my life!!!

I got scheduled for my next appt at 10 weeks ...I felt so rushed I didn't get to ask all my questions- so not sure what is even happening at 10 weeks! I was hoping they would do a fetal heartbeat check, but have a feeling that is not until the 14 week appt, which would fall in late January- not sure I can wait that long! Arggh!

How is everyone? Tink, so sorry about your morning sickness hun!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Coral, yes its only been used orally, and i am defo doing online shopping from now until the sickness goes. Trouble was I had to drop my sons glasses in to the optitions in there and thought I had better get a bit of food whilst out. Lesson learnt, would have been sooooooooooo embarrasing!

Lew, poor you with the headaches! Also sorry to hear your appointment was a disappointment. Not fair for them to rush you like that, pregnancy is can be an anxious time and they should be patient with you. I would advise you to get a good book, half the time you'll know more than them anyway lol :hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: lew hope the headaches have passed now, and sill cow nurse rushing you!! :hug:
@ladbyb...yes she does the silly cow, either that or just keep her legs shut!:growlmad:
@tink....i already do online shopping, its practicing for when i get m/s and cant go out lol...lazy cabbage!! :rofl: 
@baby...did you get a bbt...
where is toxic today?? she's been quiet! x


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey all how r we all 

Sorry Tink hope morning sickness passes sn I remember ginger biscuits and crackers helped for me 

MC I can't believe ur neighbour I hate people like that

Mckenzie is still not eating well :-( not looking forward to next weighing as he prob lost weight :-( Went to surestart today and took my SIL with her lo guessing it will be a weekly thing now :-( They are now bronze on council list so hopefully will move out of my parents soon its so crowed there and don't think me and lo will be able to go over every tuesday for tea now typical :-( 

IBS is playing up so much at moment think a bit stressed


----------



## mrsamyrach

SLLLLLLAGGGGGGGG-BAGGGGGGGGGSSSSSSSSSSSSS

poppy-you are a potty mouth bitch
damita-you go girl ya dirty bitch
coral-and you madam youre a cheeky bitch you offered to sort out my charts lol

i find if u stick the temp up ur arse u get a better reading pmsl xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: sleeping..hope LO gets his apatite(spelt wrong:dohh:) back soon! and :hug: for IBS...not nice hunni xxxxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi girls!
1 nightshift down 2 to go :( poor me lol
Still no af!!! Im 12dpo and on cd32. Sakes isn't a 31 day cycle long enough, grrrr! 
I've not tested today because im all out of tests, im debating with myself wether to just go buy a frer on my way to work tonight and know for sure 100% wether this cycle is a bust which im pretty sure it is because i feel no symptoms. 
My cervical position fells high, hard and closed is this normal before af? x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: amy...hows you tonight trollop!


----------



## mothercabbage

jenny...they say that CP can change in a matter of hours but just for reference mine was soft, low and kinda open...just b4 last 2 lots of af, so FX yours stays how it is!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: amy...hows you tonight trollop!

alright cab hows it hanging
thought ya would have rode his cockle while he were sick x:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Hi girls!
> 1 nightshift down 2 to go :( poor me lol
> Still no af!!! Im 12dpo and on cd32. Sakes isn't a 31 day cycle long enough, grrrr!
> I've not tested today because im all out of tests, im debating with myself wether to just go buy a frer on my way to work tonight and know for sure 100% wether this cycle is a bust which im pretty sure it is because i feel no symptoms.
> My cervical position fells high, hard and closed is this normal before af? x

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh goodie jenny :test::test::test:mine was high and still is, i think it drops before af?? anyone :wacko: ignore the no symptoms idea cos i still dont have any barr mild cramps n a fecking backache from hell x

Amy your the dirtiest minx on here :rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Jenny Penn said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> 1 nightshift down 2 to go :( poor me lol
> Still no af!!! Im 12dpo and on cd32. Sakes isn't a 31 day cycle long enough, grrrr!
> I've not tested today because im all out of tests, im debating with myself wether to just go buy a frer on my way to work tonight and know for sure 100% wether this cycle is a bust which im pretty sure it is because i feel no symptoms.
> My cervical position fells high, hard and closed is this normal before af? x
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh goodie jenny :test::test::test:mine was high and still is, i think it drops before af?? anyone :wacko: ignore the no symptoms idea cos i still dont have any barr mild cramps n a fecking backache from hell x
> 
> Amy your the dirtiest minx on here :rofl:Click to expand...

im the fucking sexiest minx on here you are a tramp poppy xxx


----------



## poppy666

LOL Yeah but im a good tramp :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

im good thanx amy...:hugs:
im jumping his bones later, get him into the mood for it by getting the kids to bed early and lounging around in skimpy things..:haha: as most of you will remember we have a new car...i call him minty...(he's a mint couloured corsa) anyway i asked OH when were we gonna christen it!! he just raised his eyebrows at me...i was serious!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> im good thanx amy...:hugs:
> im jumping his bones later, get him into the mood for it by getting the kids to bed early and lounging around in skimpy things..:haha: as most of you will remember we have a new car...i call him minty...(he's a mint couloured corsa) anyway i asked OH when were we gonna christen it!! he just raised his eyebrows at me...i was serious!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

get fecking dogging in woods:haha:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: & i get called a dirty bitch :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

heard about that amy..sounds gross! :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> heard about that amy..sounds gross! :haha:

its not that ba...........ooops:blush:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Helllllllo Mrs doggin....I mean amy :rofl: you little minx, hows the charting coming along?

Jenny, CP should be like that for pregnancy so its a good sign, but It can change position in a matter of hours like MC said so you can't go by that. I got my fingers crossed for you! Nights huh? well at least your on night 2, I always found the middle night is the easiest, do they let you curl up in a bed for you break? I loved my hospital, we were allowed 2 hours sleep on the 'parents' beds. I kinda liked that, and the tea at the nurses station. Miss it now :( don't know when I'll be able to go back. Might be able to do some bank after the first tri. Think you should get that FRER :) x


----------



## LEW32

Hey Ladies- 

Tink- have a question for you. Did you get a flu shot? Are you planning to? I have been reading conflicting things- one says to wait until AFTER first trimester and the other says it doesn't matter.

The nurse strongly encouraged me to get one asap- but I don't know.....


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Helllllllo Mrs doggin....I mean amy :rofl: you little minx, hows the charting coming along?
> 
> Jenny, CP should be like that for pregnancy so its a good sign, but It can change position in a matter of hours like MC said so you can't go by that. I got my fingers crossed for you! Nights huh? well at least your on night 2, I always found the middle night is the easiest, do they let you curl up in a bed for you break? I loved my hospital, we were allowed 2 hours sleep on the 'parents' beds. I kinda liked that, and the tea at the nurses station. Miss it now :( don't know when I'll be able to go back. Might be able to do some bank after the first tri. Think you should get that FRER :) x

oi oi oi tink-tonk have u check out my chart hunnyhun
got my 1st soy tonight gonna take it bout 10pm
is there any side effects to soy


----------



## ladybeautiful

Lew.. just sharing my experience... before I got pregnant the doc I saw once (not my usual doc) said I needed to get the flu shot as soon as I find out I'm pregnant. When I went saw my regular doc last week though to confirm pregnancy, she said she's not keen on giving the shot at least in the 1st trimester. I'm confused too... :shrug: I'm not big on vaccines though, some of them are so controversial of you read all the facts...

Doc Tink? :)


----------



## poppy666

Maybe bc the baby will be growing all its organs in 1st 12wk and the flu jab hasnt been tested enough on pregnant women, so i guess they covering their backs............. but Tink can correct me x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Helllllllo Mrs doggin....I mean amy :rofl: you little minx, hows the charting coming along?
> 
> Jenny, CP should be like that for pregnancy so its a good sign, but It can change position in a matter of hours like MC said so you can't go by that. I got my fingers crossed for you! Nights huh? well at least your on night 2, I always found the middle night is the easiest, do they let you curl up in a bed for you break? I loved my hospital, we were allowed 2 hours sleep on the 'parents' beds. I kinda liked that, and the tea at the nurses station. Miss it now :( don't know when I'll be able to go back. Might be able to do some bank after the first tri. Think you should get that FRER :) x
> 
> oi oi oi tink-tonk have u check out my chart hunnyhun
> got my 1st soy tonight gonna take it bout 10pm
> is there any side effects to soyClick to expand...


I only got some spotting after af n one headache first day of taking it, nobody hs had bad side effects off it xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops is right, and I'm not having mine till 13 weeks. Thats my choice based on the fact I KNOW they don't have enough evidence yet. But it is likely to be safe, and suffering with complications from flu could be harmful to your baby. Its a difficult one, you will get both sides from different health worker I'm afraid! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh I see Amy, you have your ticker working :) all looking good! x


----------



## sleeping bubs

ahhhhh Can't believe it lo wanted his tea eat loads and then he gagged (smooth food bk to stage 1) and he brought the whole bloody lot back up. now an hr later he has had 3oz milk. :-(

Not a happy bunny and oh has gone to scouts so him for 15mins today so far he left the house 06:30am got bk at 18:15 and left 18:30 :-(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww sleeping bubs :hugs: Its horrible when our little ones aren't eating, did you say he is on high energy formula for health reasons? Whats up at the min, under the weather? My DH is the same, got his fingers in so many pies. Beaver scouts leader, caretaker of the school, caretaker of our local church, local Forum member, and general dogsbody to all and sundry lol He's off out to a meeting tonight. Can't complain though, hes good around the house too, and does most of the running about for the kids :haha: just sometimes does it with a grumpy attitude cause he over works like crazy x


----------



## sleeping bubs

yer Mckenzie is on high energy formula cos of poor weight gain :-( now weighs 15lb 12oz (14months) lol so a bit small! Yer been sick cos of coughing and gagging on food, horrible nappies (TMI yellow at moment) was on antibiotics a couple of weeks ago with tonsillitis and to top it off teething too!! Well getting lots of cuddles though lol never get them But he has just had another 4oz of milk was thinking of poring his milk into bottles and keeping in fridge and giving him small feeds throughout the day and forget meals tomorrow and give him finger foods. 
so all your family in scouting too!!! ur oh is really busy lol 
So how u feeling this evening??


----------



## mrsamyrach

where is every1 xxx

bloody quiet on here


----------



## coral11680

mrsamyrach said:


> SLLLLLLAGGGGGGGG-BAGGGGGGGGGSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> poppy-you are a potty mouth bitch
> damita-you go girl ya dirty bitch
> coral-and you madam youre a cheeky bitch you offered to sort out my charts lol
> 
> i find if u stick the temp up ur arse u get a better reading pmsl xxxxxx

I was only joking Amy love ya really!:haha:

Lew, When I was pregnant with my 2 LO's I got the flu shot after the first trimester.

Jen, I hope your up the duff hun, I think u should test again!:happydance: I am working 4 night shifts a week and bloody hate it!:cry: doing tonight and tomorrow

Tink get to shagging in the corsa!:rofl::haha:

Pops I hardly have any cramping now, Tink has yours faded too?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww hope he picks up soon! Yes all in scouting, thats how me and DH met :) I fell for him in his uniform :rofl:

Yeah not too bad tonight, being incredibly lazy lol you? x


----------



## LEW32

Thanks for all your responses- although now I am more confused than ever! 

I also just heard that the flu vaccine this year also contains the swine flu vaccine...what the heck!? What if I only want the regular flu vaccine!

Nervous now...will be flying down to Florida in December at 9 weeks to visit family for the holidays- airplanes are the worst!


----------



## babydream

Ok I'm in tesco!!!! I've found a plain tesco brand digital thermometer!! Is it the one or should it be a specific bbt one??? Would it say bbt on the box????


----------



## LEW32

Sleeping bubs - sorry your little one is not feeling well...FX he starts eating normally soon!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, its too cold for shagging in the corsa :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

It should measure to an extra decimal place ie. 36.56 rather than the usual 36.5, ask over the counter best bet x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes its a combination this year Lew, i know its a tough decision :hugs: I hate planes too eeeek x


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Ok I'm in tesco!!!! I've found a plain tesco brand digital thermometer!! Is it the one or should it be a specific bbt one??? Would it say bbt on the box????

Dont buy off the store shelf in there go over to the chemist, they got them there xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Amy, I aint quiet :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all xxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

i aint bought a bbt one........................shit


----------



## mothercabbage

coral did you mean me get shaggin in the corsa? lol...preggo brain kickin in there!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> i aint bought a bbt one........................shit

does it matter?? thats not a sarky question i would like to know? tink? x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> i aint bought a bbt one........................shit

Tink to the rescue :haha: sort her out ffs lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

caz & bob said:


> :wave: girls how are you all xxxxxx

:wave: how are you honey, im fine...gearing up to O soon i hope!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

BOLLOCKS
i mean temperature mines a normal one xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy


----------



## caz & bob

think i have o hun had the pain couple of days now hate the feckin 2ww xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

caz & bob said:


> think i have o hun had the pain couple of days now hate the feckin 2ww xxxx

yea i thought you had :dust: for testing...but i meant me..gearing up to o...:thumbup:...what dpo are you ?


----------



## caz & bob

ho right hun haha not show hun just going off ff now didnt get any opks i am gutted now im cd 17 so ff normally put in on cd18 xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Oh shite yeah I meant cabs not tink:rofl:def preggo brain. You have a corsa too dontcha tink, guess it is a bit cold:rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry popped off to sort kids. 

MC and AMY yes it is important. They are more accurate than normal thermometers, and measure to an extra decimal place. This gives a better picture of your cycle on your chart. BUT it is possible to use a normal thermometer, especially if its a digital one. It just might be a little more difficult to track the small changes in temp and therefore make it harder to detect O or implantation dips etc.

Dont panic Amy, all your doing now is starting a pattern of temps at the beginning of your cycle, the important temps are the ones just before during and after O. So if you can invest in one asap there will be no harm done.

Also make sure you 'cook' the thermometer properly lol we had a little mishap last month with a few ding dongs taking it our before it is ready. They all differ so read the instructions. The usual is about a min. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I do, exactly the same as Cabs, in mint green. I knew what you meant :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: poppy!!!!!!
not that it stopped her bfp!!:yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Oooooooooooooooooo you was digging at my cock up wasnt you Tink :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: if I remember rightly you wasn't the only one :haha: and like cab said, it didn't do you any harm :haha: x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Sorry popped off to sort kids.
> 
> MC and AMY yes it is important. They are more accurate than normal thermometers, and measure to an extra decimal place. This gives a better picture of your cycle on your chart. BUT it is possible to use a normal thermometer, especially if its a digital one. It just might be a little more difficult to track the small changes in temp and therefore make it harder to detect O or implantation dips etc.
> 
> Dont panic Amy, all your doing now is starting a pattern of temps at the beginning of your cycle, the important temps are the ones just before during and after O. So if you can invest in one asap there will be no harm done.
> 
> Also make sure you 'cook' the thermometer properly lol we had a little mishap last month with a few ding dongs taking it our before it is ready. They all differ so read the instructions. The usual is about a min. x

mine bleeps when its ready x


----------



## poppy666

Well it was my first time temping lol but yep worked out in the end :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Sorry popped off to sort kids.
> 
> MC and AMY yes it is important. They are more accurate than normal thermometers, and measure to an extra decimal place. This gives a better picture of your cycle on your chart. BUT it is possible to use a normal thermometer, especially if its a digital one. It just might be a little more difficult to track the small changes in temp and therefore make it harder to detect O or implantation dips etc.
> 
> Dont panic Amy, all your doing now is starting a pattern of temps at the beginning of your cycle, the important temps are the ones just before during and after O. So if you can invest in one asap there will be no harm done.
> 
> Also make sure you 'cook' the thermometer properly lol we had a little mishap last month with a few ding dongs taking it our before it is ready. They all differ so read the instructions. The usual is about a min. x
> 
> mine bleeps when its ready xClick to expand...

Mine fecking talks :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Amy, so does Poppys ;)

If its digital, dont worry too much, but a proper BBT is better. I got mine really cheep off amazon, with 10 OPKs and 10 HPT's was about £10 for the lot x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol i mean talks not beeps :rofl: x


----------



## caz & bob

:haha::rofl: mine beeps to xxx


----------



## poppy666

LOL Tink you muppet pmsl... yes mine talks and i have to shove it under the covers to shut her up :haha:


----------



## LEW32

<--- was the other one who was not 'cooking' her therm properly :rofl:

Figured it out and it didn't seem to hurt me either pops!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol yes I am a muppet. 

:wave: hey Caz x


----------



## poppy666

See i think there should be more mess ups with temping cos you get a BFP at the end of it :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

feck it then amy...keep using that thermometer! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: no now she has to correct the error like we did :thumbup: dont break the chain :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

OMFG its just took my 40 mins to take 5 soy tabs xx


----------



## poppy666

lmao was you scared like i was 1st night or were they too big? :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> lmao was you scared like i was 1st night or were they too big? :haha:

got gastric band in so didnt want to spew em back up like fecking horse tranquilisers lol


----------



## poppy666

I know there big arnt they, bet you never had something that big down your throat huh :rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll only the ginger kind xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl::haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

gobble gobble xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

gobble gobble :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

I dont do such a thing :wacko:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> I dont do such a thing :wacko:

u such a liar popps xxx


----------



## poppy666

Ok on occassions if i really want something :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm off to bed Ding Dongers. Nighty nighty x


----------



## poppy666

Night Tink xxx


----------



## babydream

OMFG, you girls are nutters!!!!! lol I've been reading the posts and giggled all the way!!

Well, i'm home...without a fecking bbt!!! I went to 3 tesco today! None! Went to the pharmacy section, sent me back to the ov kits, none. Went to Boots, Sainsbury's, none!!! I'm ordering one tomorrow off the net, it's £1.74 on sme-fertility, next day delivery. I'm starting soy tomorrow cd2, i'll have them for dinner if they're so big. 160g for 4days and then 200g, right???


----------



## poppy666

160mg for 3 nights then 200mg for last 2 nights :haha:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> 160mg for 3 nights then 200mg for last 2 nights :haha:

Fuck, i would have had an overdose!!!!lol I thought we take it for 6days!!


----------



## poppy666

why what was you gonna take? lol x


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> why what was you gonna take? lol x

160 for 4days and 200 for 2days!!!lol


----------



## poppy666

Oh yes one extra day, well crack on you be popping fecking eggs out everywhere :haha:


----------



## babydream

lol, scrambled for breakfast!!!


----------



## poppy666

lmao yeah... :haha: by the way expect some cramping for a week or so off and on, its not bad just mild but ull be aware of it, if anything you know its doing its job :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Oh great!!! Not!! I'm starting my new job on Monday, not really convenient, i'll have to be in top form!!! Aarrgghhh!!! Fuck it!!! Paracetamol...


----------



## babydream

Pops, i've been thinking...any reason for progesterone cream??? Or is that what soy helps with??? Haven't got a clue!!!


----------



## poppy666

No you wont need pain killers sweetie, you'll just be aware like when your ovulating your aware...


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Pops, i've been thinking...any reason for progesterone cream??? Or is that what soy helps with??? Haven't got a clue!!!

I know women have taken it along side Soy but only when they needed to, obviously they knew they were low on it x


----------



## babydream

would it do any harm if i did it??? Although, heavy sore boobs before af means i should have enough progesterone, right??? Arrghh, fuck it, i'll just leave it for now. Thanks hun xx


----------



## Damita

:wave: evening ladies, how are we all tonight? I have dull cramps poo :( I'm still poorly


----------



## babydream

Hey damita, sorry you're poorly. But i saw you've done lots of work today. Well done!!


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> would it do any harm if i did it??? Although, heavy sore boobs before af means i should have enough progesterone, right??? Arrghh, fuck it, i'll just leave it for now. Thanks hun xx

Doubt it sweetie all soy does is trick your body into thinking your not producing enough estrogen same way Clomid does :thumbup:


----------



## babydream

So, when do you think i should start with opk?? Would ov be earlier than usual?? Sorry for bothering you babe, but you seem like an expert to me!! lol


----------



## poppy666

Im back sorry just fed korben, i started on cd8 with OPKs but my ov was 4 days later on cd18 so was pissing forever lmao and dont worry about asking im fine lol x


----------



## babydream

I've found CB digi ov sticks 7pack for 12.99 on Amazon. I'm so tempted!!!


----------



## poppy666

I used that first time i started ttc gives you a smiley face once you get a positive, but i couldnt find the sticks to buy seperate which ment id have to buy the whole unit again so bought some other OPKs from Asda 5 for £5 x


----------



## Hopes314

stupid opks.


----------



## poppy666

LOL Thats random hopes, whats up?


----------



## Hopes314

i dont know. another almost positive. first time i ever took an opk apart lol


----------



## babydream

Thanks poppy love, you've helped so much, i'm so excited!!!

Hi hopes!! I know, stupid opk!! How are you???


----------



## babydream

Hopes314 said:


> i dont know. another almost positive. first time i ever took an opk apart lol

That's exactly why i'm thinking digital!!! The lines made me absolute nuts, never got a proper positive!!! At least i'd know if it's a smiley face or a circle!!


----------



## Hopes314

im alright how are you guys? Just frustrated with the opks. and today is cd18 and still no real positive. was hoping NOT to have to wait til cd21 for a big dark positive, that happened last cycle and then it was of course a 35 day cycle. fun.


----------



## poppy666

Im off to bed ladies... sweet dreams xxx


----------



## babydream

night night poppy xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Hopes314 said:


> im alright how are you guys? Just frustrated with the opks. and today is cd18 and still no real positive. was hoping NOT to have to wait til cd21 for a big dark positive, that happened last cycle and then it was of course a 35 day cycle. fun.

It is frustrating hun, i know. I don't have patience for the cheap tests, especially with irregular cycles. Last one was 33 now it was 28 and it can be as long as 45 sometimes. Never know when the stupid witch wants to show her face.


----------



## Hopes314

mine are turning out to be really irregular as well. only been keeping track for a few months but have seen everything from 24 day cycle to 35. been opking since cd7 because of that, so dont really want to get expensive opks if im going to be using as many as 20 each month lol. may end up getting a cbfm after the holidays if this still doesnt work.


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies....

Just catching up and here is my suggestion (its a bit expensive though).

I used the cheapies up until they started getting close to positive. Then I would use a digital to confirm . Since there were only 7 of them, I tried to only use them on the days that I was so close to positive, I wasn't sure.

They lasted me 2 cycles this way and was able to definitely confirm O. Hope this helps!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well good morning my lovleys!

Had a nice breakfast of ALLBRAN (trying to avoid Poppy's suggestion for my constipation although DH is keen to help :rofl:) 

I did the same as Lew, had cheepie OPK's and when they got nearly positive used the expensive ones. Good job cause my cheepies never gave me a positive, and I obviously O'd last cycle :haha: Sorry your in 'waiting for O limbo' Hopes :hugs: Hope it comes soon x

How is everybody else this morning? x


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

Hows the All Bran Tink :haha: horrid stuff... your sickness ok?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol its like eating cardboard n' milk. Yes sickness under control for the min, but its not quite half 9 yet :rofl: Oh to think I was complaining of no symptoms lol Hows Poppy? x


----------



## poppy666

Well im certainly not going to complain about no symptoms or i'll jinx myself :haha: All i keep getting is backache n mild cramping still... Tink you got 1 minute before sickness kicks in lmao x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol thats so weird, I can feel it coming now :rofl: right off to get some toast, that worked yesterday. You'll have plenty of symptoms soon enough Pops :) my cramps and back ache lasted a few weeks too x


----------



## poppy666

Nooooooooooooooooooo you can keep the sickness lol id not able to deal with korben if i got that :dohh:

Gage was only 6wks when i got caught with Wade & i had terrible sickness duno how i coped but wasnt easy... oh plus Rhys being 16mths running around :cry:


----------



## phoebe

good morning xxxxxxhow are we today?? hope tink is not yacking as it is 9.40!!! the talking of opks y-day, i just thought i'd share what i did. i used ic and the cbfm. having said that i never got on any peaks on said cbfm, which worried me so i ended up having a day 21 progesterone blood test. those results came back borderline and here i am 8wk and 1d pg. so its luck of the drawer and catching that eggy at exactly the right time methinks xxx anyway i hope everyone is well and keeping warm this morning xxx:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Good morning ladies :wave: no :sex: for me last night DH said he was tired but he has promised me it tonight :dance:


----------



## poppy666

Damita dont think you need anymore your well covered :haha: x


----------



## Damita

:haha: we might need it, just incase cycle goes crazy


----------



## poppy666

Morning Pheobe :flower: hows you today? x


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Morning Pheobe :flower: hows you today? x

morning poppy :flower: i am not too bad today, still a little pukey, but am abating that with crackers and ginger beer:dohh: mananged to survive yesterday alright although i nearly heaved on my ward manager, when we having a chat. i had to just leg it out of the office:haha::haha:. how are u hun, many symptons yet??:hugs: xx


----------



## poppy666

LOL Now that would of been funny being sick on the manager :haha: no im perfectly fine just a little on and off nausea that comes in waves for 10 mins or so, backache n mild cramps fx it stays that way.... im ok till i come on here then you and Tink talk about sickness and you both knock my stomach lol x

Damita i be shocked if you missed that eggy  xx


----------



## phoebe

oops sorry pops xxx

i also echo poppy's words damita, good luck lovely and roll on 2 nd dec xxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Can all preggo Ding Dongs do me a favour when you can please... :flower: 

I set a thread up late last night for everyone who got their BFPs & charted to post (screenshot) their charts for ladies from 2ww to compare... I use to look at everyones chart whilst waiting and just thought it be a good idea and maybe help them.

Havnt noticed a thread on here like that so did one, thats if you dont mind :shrug:


----------



## phoebe

would like to help out poppy but i never charted, espec with my random shifts. sorry hun xxx


----------



## poppy666

No worries pheobe i know a few did, will see what they think later :happydance: i need to go Asda yet but cant be bothered lol but will have to go get sorted, catch everyone later xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok Pops, I'll go post it, is it in the TWW? x


----------



## poppy666

No wasnt sure if to post in there so posted in BFP thread x gotta go for a bit xx


----------



## coral11680

hi girls :hi:

Well I just got back from my kids school. Today is technology day and parents were asked to go in to help design and make a project:wacko: Just what I need after 2 hours sleep uggghh I'm of to bed in a min just wanted to catch up!

Hopes I got a postitive opk last cycle but this cycle where I conceived I never got a postive just an almost and I was testing twice a day! Just keep Bd'ing these next few days.:thumbup:
Still havent heard from the midwife Tink, need to call ands leave a message me thinks?:shrug:


----------



## coral11680

ooo I'm an appleseed now:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup call and leave a message Coral, know what you mean, just want to get the ball in motion. Don't understand whats taking them so long? x


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> LOL Now that would of been funny being sick on the manager :haha: no im perfectly fine just a little on and off nausea that comes in waves for 10 mins or so, backache n mild cramps fx it stays that way.... im ok till i come on here then you and Tink talk about sickness and you both knock my stomach lol x
> 
> Damita i be shocked if you missed that eggy  xx

Thanks :hugs: we might have had :sex: but that doesn't guarantee which have managed it, it's all the luck of the draw eh, I hate waiting :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I agree with Poppy, you've surely got it covered this month?! Once more for luck should seal the deal. :dust: for your TWW Damita x


----------



## babydream

Good morning all,

It was a quiet night here, i couldn't sleep and nobody was here :(

Glad to hear everyone's okay, phoebe would have been nice to puke on the manager :), Tink i've heard ginger biscuits are good for morning sickness, coral yeaaahhh appleseed, poor you need a good rest. Damita, for heaven's sake, can you still walk????? :) Poppy, if i get my bfp this month, everyone will see my chart posting through in London bus stops!!!!

Afm, af seems to be very heavy, i ususally use 3tampax for the whole cycle, now i used 6 yesterday and still soaked through extra panty liners. No clue! I couldn't sleep last night, my mind was busy with my annoying family members, gosh those you can't choose, can you??? Anyway...i ordered a bbt, some ultra sensitive hpt and cb digi ov sticks last night. I have 2softcups left i thought i'd use them on ov days, didn't want to buy anymore. I still have conceive+ and thinking about smep. Oh and soy starts today!!! Mustn't forget that!! Exciting!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Look what i've found in google!!!
 



Attached Files:







imagesCAZOC6AT.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well I did all but the soy and got mine, your on your way to your BFP my dear! So yes, very very exciting. I'll come with you pasting your chart over London bus stops if you get your BFP this cycle lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh thats nice babydream, looks a little like......:rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Look what i've found in google!!!

Oooooooooooooo im loving this :rofl: Poppy, if i get my bfp this month, everyone will see my chart posting through in London bus stops!!!! pmsl giggled at that :haha:


Tink thanks for posting chart :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

morning slagsssssssssssssssssssss xxxx
well my temp was up this morning is that usual has af has finished today or what
going to peaks to get a prop temperature today

still covered in fecking spots thanks to the threading i had a fortnight ago xx


----------



## Hopes314

:sex:again last night, but will keep :sex:and opking til temps are staying up. looks like this is turning out to be another busy cycle for us.:blush: Every other day is just not an option when my cycles are so crazy and opks are so questionable.

Come on :baby: I'm waiting for you:cry:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: Good Morning ding dongers! we've got so many bfp's now, that I don't have very many charts to peek at :-( gonna have to go stalk ff for that now... *sigh*

tink and phoebe, sorry the ms has got you so bad now. :sick::hugs: i had it bad with all my pg, so i'm sure i'll have it again. not looking forward to it, but i'll happily deal with it :winkwink:

MC sorry your dh is sick now hun...hope he gets better quickly. what a stupid bitch you have for a neighbor...i agree with the others. sterilization. people like that should not be allowed kids. :growlmad:

coral, sorry you are so tired from the nightshifts hun. hopefully your body will adjust soon. that's got to be killer in the first tri like you are. :hugs:

hopes, i think maybe you did Ov in the last couple of days with your temp going up like it did. :shrug: maybe like coral and tink, you just weren't going to get a proper positive this time around. who knows?? :shrug: just keep watching your temps hun. but i was wondering...why are so many of your circles on your chart open?? ff saying they're not valid temps because....???? just curious sweetie...

poppy, i hope the ms stays away for you luv :hugs: but if you cooked yourself some twins, it might double it! :winkwink:

babydream and amy...i'm still temping and doing soy with ya girls, so hopefully, this will make a difference for all of us! :hugs:

damita...looking good for catching that eggy luv! :happydance: yay! 

lew, ladyb, and i can't remember who i've missed :hug: just read through 20 pages to catch up from Sunday! lol hope you're all doing well!! :kiss:

wonder where eesoja's been...worried about her...

well, girls, i did my home test for fsh yesterday and it appears it came back in normal range, so that's a relief. also, dh went for his sa yesterday. whew. *wiping brow* that was a close one! he was not happy about it when it came down to it, but he went through with it (bless him) for me, and we drove 2 hours (extra) down to his favey surf shop and all was good :happydance: so now the wait....they said it usually takes 2-3 days to get the results, but with this being the holiday (Thanksgiving here in US), i'm expecting we won't get it until next week. i'm going to call my doc today and warn them to expect it...hopefully, they won't hold it long if they know it's coming and will call us right away when they get the results. i'm v v v v v v v anxious about it now. i keep having worst case scenarious going through my head. don't want to say more than that about it...just trying to keep faith and trust that everything's going to turn out alright.

ohhh...this will give you girls a chuckle...after all was said and done yesterday with the sa, dh was joking about it b/c we drove all the way to that surf shop (as I said). he wants a new surfboard (he already has 5 but clearly that's not enough :winkwink:), so we were looking at some to put a down payment, but in the end, he decided he'd rather order one that he saw online. so he picked one t-shirt (he also loves surf t-shirts and has a gazillion of them... :haha:) and then we finally left. on the way out, he says that what he really needs is a t-shirt that says, "my wife made me beat off in a cup, and all i got to show for it was this stupid t-shirt" :rofl::haha::rofl: so happy for his sense of humor :haha:

so, i started the soy last night...i was very nervous about it too girls. afraid i will mess something up still, but then i remembered how messed up my cycle was last month anyway, so decided to just go with it. so i did 160mg. not sure if i'm going to go up to 200mg last 2 days though. figure i'll decide that when i get there. otherwise, this morning, i do have a headache, so we'll see how it goes. i guess that's it for me at the mo, girlies (as if that's not enough) :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

pk-my temps are open circles for the past two weeks or whatever because due to my school scheduling I had to switch bed times/waking times/temping times. I think they are still equally accurate, FF just doesn't like that I switched times. but of course FF doesnt know that everything else is the same for me, including number of hours of sleep before testing. My chart this cycle strongly resembles last cycle's chart, and I think my coverline is going to be 97.3 again, so I dont think my temps show O yet, last cycle I had this same trend and didnt O for several days. But I would love it if it already happened. May not know for sure this cycle until AF arrives. Lame.


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: china sweetie! how you hun?


----------



## pk2of8

that's possible hopes :hugs: i know the wait is SO hard...that's how i felt last cycle. ff didn't give me crosshairs until 9dpo. it was torture!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well think i have o today temps have gone right down today so woopppp xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

yay :happydance: for O caz!! :hugs:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> :hi: china sweetie! how you hun?


I'm good PK, thanks for asking:flower:
Where did you buy your soy? I am thinking of trying next cycle.


----------



## poppy666

Woohooo PK wonder where your sexy was :rofl: great news about the test coming back ok, i bet your relieved :hugs: now lets cross everything that the SA test comes back ok too :happydance:

Its great your dh has a sense of humor at a time like that pmsl aww bless him men must hate it when they have to go for sensitive tests like that :hugs: roll on next week x

China girl great to hear from you sweetie, missed you around here and hope you and dh are ok :hug:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Woohooo PK wonder where your sexy was :rofl: great news about the test coming back ok, i bet your relieved :hugs: now lets cross everything that the SA test comes back ok too :happydance:
> 
> Its great your dh has a sense of humor at a time like that pmsl aww bless him men must hate it when they have to go for sensitive tests like that :hugs: roll on next week x
> 
> China girl great to hear from you sweetie, missed you around here and hope you and dh are ok :hug:

Thanks Poppy....missed you too:flower:


----------



## coral11680

hey girls just woke up from my nap :yawn::sleep:

Hi China :hi: hope you ok,hun.

Caz, glad you O'ed in the TWW now how exciting!:happydance:

PK glad you fertility test was normal and hope DH SA is normal too, I'm sure it will be. Yeath the night shift is kicking my butt big time!:haha:

Hi Amy, your temps should be lowish until O.

Hi everyone else, Tink, Babyd, Pops, Cabs, Phoebe, Lew, Ladyb, Hopes etc and any ding dongs I missed out. I'm worried about eesoja too she hasn't been on here in days. Maybe she needed a little break from here.


----------



## coral11680

Amy do you sleep in the fridge? your temps are pretty low:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

China i got the soy at walmart. it was in the vitamins section. it's a 40mg tablet... i keep thinking it's weird that the one's poppy and them take are so big, b/c these are just regular tablet sized to me...same size as the cranberry pills if you've ever had to take those, so not too bad. 

poppy dear...defo keeping as much crossed as possible for the results for the sa! yesterday while i was sitting in the waiting room, i kept thinking "poor thing! it's a wonder he doesn't get 'performance anxiety'!" i was so afraid he would come out and say he just couldn't do it! then what could you do?? :haha:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> China i got the soy at walmart. it was in the vitamins section. it's a 40mg tablet... i keep thinking it's weird that the one's poppy and them take are so big, b/c these are just regular tablet sized to me...same size as the cranberry pills if you've ever had to take those, so not too bad.
> 
> poppy dear...defo keeping as much crossed as possible for the results for the sa! yesterday while i was sitting in the waiting room, i kept thinking "poor thing! it's a wonder he doesn't get 'performance anxiety'!" i was so afraid he would come out and say he just couldn't do it! then what could you do?? :haha:

Thanks PK...I was looking at some from GNC. What is the name brand of the ones you have if you don't me asking.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: girls....how are we all [email protected] glad to see ya bk on!
@pk..FX for the SA and love DH idea for the t-shirt!!:haha:
@coral....how long do you have to work this job b4 you can quit?, sound like you need more rest hunni:hugs:
@:wave: poppy! :hugs:
As for me, the horrid bitch next door has had the health visitor round to weigh her LO, i saw her go in with her scales, and a visit from the social worker, i hope she loses all her kids for good, its bad enough that she gets the LO from 9-5 every weekday...aparently she was round at a friends house and her LO was snatching cake from peoples plates and eating it like his life depended on it, :growlmad: if she gets her 4 kids back tomorrow im going to be reporting her, i cant sit by and watch these kids get neglected...and as for the baby she is carrying she has to go through traffic light stages to be able to keep the baby,she has to pass each and every one of the 5 stages and the 1st one is a clean house...well,,,,,,,FAIL!
anyway...we :sex: for the first time this cycle last night! :yipee: was rather good too! so thats his :spermy: refreshed, now onto the baby making!! i dont have any ewcm or O pains so im assuming that the :sex: just now wont count but it is good practising!!!!:blush:


----------



## mothercabbage

@babydream....when do you get the BBT? cant wait to nosey at your chart:tease:
@poppy...meant to say, what a good thread to start, charts!! love it, not that its much use to me as i dont temp, but a good idea anyway! xx


----------



## eesoja81

Hi, ladies :flower: 

Coral-thx for the concern about me-I really wasn't trying to avoid bnb, I have just been REALLY busy! I have been thinking about all of you, though:hugs:

I'm glad to see it seems like everyone is doing ok, I unfortunately am not going to try to get through the fifty, or so, pages I missed, as I've only got about 15 minutes of extra time right now before I have to pick Mia up from preschool, give her lunch, take her to my SIL's, then to work-AAAHHH! The holiday season is crazy for me at work, but it's good, the better my store does, the bigger bonus I get! Now, how about that BDing...I think AF is pretty much done today, and I have one more day of soy. The game plan is to BD CD 9-13 (or until I O), but CD9 is Black Friday, and we both have to work like a million hours, so we'll see!

How are all of my pregger girls feeling?


----------



## poppy666

Hey sweetie nice to see you, thought you mentioned you was bust last time you was :hugs: your dtd ov day too arnt you? xx


----------



## eesoja81

PK-thx for worrying about me-no need:flower: Just super busy with work :wacko: I need to get a smart phone and check in on my break, or something!

How are you doing?


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> Hey sweetie nice to see you, thought you mentioned you was bust last time you was :hugs: your dtd ov day too arnt you? xx

Hey! Nice to see you too :flower: It's the plan to BD on O day, I O'd on CD 13 last cycle, so I'm assuming since I'm doing the soy the same way this cycle, that I'll O that day again. My ticker is a little off b/c I think I put in too many cycle days-I figured I'll fix it once I O. I'm picking up some OPKs tomorrow in hopes of beginning testing on Thurs.


----------



## eesoja81

Poppy-I love your ticker-haven't seen that one yet!:kiss:


----------



## China girl

:hi:Hey eesoja....missed you hun!!


----------



## mothercabbage

did everyone miss my post!!:cry:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: girls....how are we all [email protected] glad to see ya bk on!
> @pk..FX for the SA and love DH idea for the t-shirt!!:haha:
> @coral....how long do you have to work this job b4 you can quit?, sound like you need more rest hunni:hugs:
> @:wave: poppy! :hugs:
> As for me, the horrid bitch next door has had the health visitor round to weigh her LO, i saw her go in with her scales, and a visit from the social worker, i hope she loses all her kids for good, its bad enough that she gets the LO from 9-5 every weekday...aparently she was round at a friends house and her LO was snatching cake from peoples plates and eating it like his life depended on it, :growlmad: if she gets her 4 kids back tomorrow im going to be reporting her, i cant sit by and watch these kids get neglected...and as for the baby she is carrying she has to go through traffic light stages to be able to keep the baby,she has to pass each and every one of the 5 stages and the 1st one is a clean house...well,,,,,,,FAIL!
> anyway...we :sex: for the first time this cycle last night! :yipee: was rather good too! so thats his :spermy: refreshed, now onto the baby making!! i dont have any ewcm or O pains so im assuming that the :sex: just now wont count but it is good practising!!!!:blush:

:dance: :dance: yay for :sex:

Aw I feel sorry for those babies :(


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> did everyone miss my post!!:cry:

:hugs::hugs: I didn't :flower:


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> Poppy-I love your ticker-haven't seen that one yet!:kiss:

yeah i like to be different lmao... so dtd the days before too yes? :happydance:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> Poppy-I love your ticker-haven't seen that one yet!:kiss:
> 
> yeah i like to be different lmao... so dtd the days before too yes? :happydance:Click to expand...

yep, plan is BD CD 9-13. That's five solid days in a row, maybe we'll throw in CD 14 for good measure, depending on the ewcm & DH's mood!


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, China, my dear! How've you been? Missed you all, too:flower:


----------



## coral11680

hi Cabs :hi::hugs:

glad you have started Bd'ing!:happydance: Keep it going now! 
hope that woman next door doesnt get to keep her poor baby. :cry:


----------



## coral11680

Eesoja glad you are ok hun:hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

MC-that is such a terrible situation w/your neighbor's kids!!! I'm repeatedly amazed at how the people who deserve children the least, are blessed with them so many times! I'll keep my fx w/you that the children go to a place where they can be properly cared for and shown they are loved!


----------



## eesoja81

Wow-time flies-my time's up, got to go get Mia! Her preschool class did a wonderful Thanksgiving show today with 5 songs-they were adorable! 

Have a wonderful day, everyone, and I THINK I might be off tomorrow, depending on how tonight goes, so perhaps we can all chat! I'll be thinking of you all:flower:


----------



## pk2of8

hey China, they're Spring Valley brand. Says right on the bottle "Soy Isoflavones 40mg" :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

noooooooooooooooooo i dont sleep in a fridge

im always wrapped in my quilt when i temp


----------



## poppy666

Amy yur not taking it out of your mouth too early are you? cos i had low temps like that at the beginning and its bc i was taking it out my mouth too soon... they more like you got pneumonia :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: damita and thanx :flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

eesoja81 said:


> MC-that is such a terrible situation w/your neighbor's kids!!! I'm repeatedly amazed at how the people who deserve children the least, are blessed with them so many times! I'll keep my fx w/you that the children go to a place where they can be properly cared for and shown they are loved!

here here! poor LO's :growlmad:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just a quicky, haven't got time to read back but just noticed your temps Amy, they are really low! Somethings not right there, did you get a new thermometer? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, sorry to read and run, but I feel your pain over your neighbor........I did a stint with the health visitors as a student, and we visited lots of family's like that. It makes you sick to the bottom of you stomach :(


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> MC, sorry to read and run, but I feel your pain over your neighbor........I did a stint with the health visitors as a student, and we visited lots of family's like that. It makes you sick to the bottom of you stomach :(

i just hope the outcome from the court case tomorrow is the best one!:thumbup: if she gets to have them back im not going to turn a blind eye to it all! no way, kids are precious!


----------



## poppy666

You know 30yrs ago this wouldnt happen to kids, me and my brother was taken straight out of nursery into care without my parents being informed till after social services had done it, nowadays social services are more interested in keeping families togethor & so what if there is a few child deaths etc... all they do is say 'we learnt from this mistake it'll never happen again' TILL THE NEXT DEATH OF AN INNOCENT CHILD :growlmad:

Hope them kids get looked after in a foster home oppose to her having them x


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> hey China, they're Spring Valley brand. Says right on the bottle "Soy Isoflavones 40mg" :hugs:

Thanks girly!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

It all depends on the individuals involved on the case, you get good and bad health and social workers, and people involved in the case. Hopefully justice will prevail......


----------



## mothercabbage

hopefully....


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Just a quicky, haven't got time to read back but just noticed your temps Amy, they are really low! Somethings not right there, did you get a new thermometer? x

ive just bought one off ebay after going to every fecking chemist today


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good, cause if your leaving that thermometer to cook till it beeps, its not reading properly. Your temps indicate hypothermia lol 

Also have you got your mouth shut? is it positioned in your mouth right? heres a diagram x
 



Attached Files:







531_0209.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## poppy666

Thats what i ment not fecking pneumonia wtf my head not right today :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Preggers brain Pops ;) x


----------



## poppy666

How long did your cramps go on for? mine off and on but more today but i think im coming down with something ive gone to the loo quite a bit today TMI x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Till about 5 and a half weeks, although I still get the odd 'wierd' sensation....might just be the constipation :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

Think im getting the bug but not the sickness other end :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OOoooh hope not pops :( I had a rotten 'bottom end' bug when newly pregnant with my first. At least I thought it was a bug, in hindsight I think it was just pregnancy. Lasted about a week, gripe pains, and 'the slops'. My midwife thought it was just pregnancy, that it can work both ways with bowel habbits........this time i got pebble poo. :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

lol well i think i got that hence the cramps n running to the loo arghhhh not nice x going to go have a bath x


----------



## mrsamyrach

im an ex student nurse so yeh know how to put temp in xx


----------



## coral11680

must be the thermometer then Amy. I got mine of ebay so that one should work better.:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Amy honey, did I sound patronizing? I didn't mean to :hugs: just trying to help you out. x


----------



## poppy666

Ok just had my bath now why havnt i got creamy cm like you ladies? plus one minute my cervix up so high i cant feel it, then next its down again? im getting paranoid bc i dont have sore bbs or nothing :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: criky even that sounds patronizing, you can tell my patients are kids....... :rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

noooooo tink i was just saying xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all:wave: everyone ok tonight?


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Ok just had my bath now why havnt i got creamy cm like you ladies? plus one minute my cervix up so high i cant feel it, then next its down again? im getting paranoid bc i dont have sore bbs or nothing :wacko:

im sure everything is ok poppy, when do you get to see the midwife? x


----------



## poppy666

hey sweetie im good, you? x

edited, waiting for them to send me an appointment x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

awww good Amy :)

Pops, sure theres nothing to worry about hun, I didn't feel much that early on. The sore boobs kicked in right about 5 weeks when I awoke to great throbbing bruised bazookas. And the sickness not till about 4 days ago. Enjoy it while it lasts, cause it wont last long.....I'll quote you when it does my dear x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> hey sweetie im good, you? x

yea im fine, bit bored but ok....im just reading on CP in early pregnancy and some women say it took a few weeks to go high and stay high, :flower:


----------



## poppy666

Its this pain in my back on my right side thats bothering me, just under the rib area ive had it off and on since ovulation, gonna mention it if it dont go x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey MC! yes I'm ok, still nauseous. Started taking B6 this afternoon, hoping it helps, need to do a bit of Christmas shopping at some point lol

Dh all better? x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> hey sweetie im good, you? x
> 
> yea im fine, bit bored but ok....im just reading on CP in early pregnancy and some women say it took a few weeks to go high and stay high, :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks just paranoid stupid me x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:tink...yea he's all better, well he seems to be....had good :sex: last night :blush:
i wonder what that pain is poppy...hopefully its just a niggly "nothing" :hugs:


----------



## babydream

HI all,

Thank you Amy, yes, i also went into all the chemists and supermarket from NW London to Luton and nothing. So only option was online. Bloody annoying, mine should arrive tomorrow morning. Something went wrong Ams, good luck witht the rest of the temping :) I'll be struggling with you.

Poppy, sorry you're feeling bug-ish, hope it's just temporary. If you're worried about your cp hun, maybe do cb digi with conception indicator to see how many it says. 

MC, gosh your neighbour is making me mad hope it'll all turn out well for the kids. Good job about b'ding hun, keep going.

Hey Tink, how's constipation?? :) 

PK, good news about tests, hope sa will be okay too, love your dh joke about t-shirt. lol

Hi china girl, damita, coral, ladyb, DM, lew, eesoja and everyone else. Hope all okay. Where is toxic these days?

ooooh, i need to take my soy!!!!!!!!


----------



## babydream

You made up nearly a whole page while i typed my post lol


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> HI all,
> 
> Thank you Amy, yes, i also went into all the chemists and supermarket from NW London to Luton and nothing. So only option was online. Bloody annoying, mine should arrive tomorrow morning. Something went wrong Ams, good luck witht the rest of the temping :) I'll be struggling with you.
> 
> Poppy, sorry you're feeling bug-ish, hope it's just temporary. If you're worried about your cp hun, maybe do cb digi with conception indicator to see how many it says.
> 
> MC, gosh your neighbour is making me mad hope it'll all turn out well for the kids. Good job about b'ding hun, keep going.
> 
> Hey Tink, how's constipation?? :)
> 
> PK, good news about tests, hope sa will be okay too, love your dh joke about t-shirt. lol
> 
> Hi china girl, damita, coral, ladyb, DM, lew, eesoja and everyone else. Hope all okay. Where is toxic these days?
> 
> ooooh, i need to take my soy!!!!!!!!

Good luck with the Soy sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooh goooooood MC! think he would have been as disappointed as you if he wasn't able to provide the goods at O time x

Pops, doesn't sound serious, but like you say mention it to your doc x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:babydream....hows af...hope its not too bad :flower:
im thinking of leaving OH alone tonight, i dont feel O pains like i usually do at O times so im thinking let his :spermy: supply build back up a bit. i should have got OPK!!:dohh: ah well!
i also wondered where toxic has gone? hope you get your BBT tomorrow so i can start peeking at your chart!! xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I've been a little bit, not so desperate DH is going there :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok, i may be thinking rude here but am i right in thinking....DH can solve the constipation problem with"bum love"??????:blush:


----------



## poppy666

Yes!!!! :haha:


----------



## babydream

Holy shit THEY ARE really really big indeed!!!! A big burp came out afterward lol. Have you read the ingredients?????? Scary!!!

I hope my bbt arrives tomorrow with the post and start temping thursday morning for you MC lol Leave dh tonight and do it twice tomorrow lol xxxx

Noooo, don't let dh in there tink, not pleasant at all.


----------



## mothercabbage

ooooooooo...id stick to prune or orange juice with a side order of bran then!!!!! not my thing....:blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

BTW I was too busy to properly read the posts earlier. But saw PK and Eesoja come on. Sorry I wasn't around when you guys were, hope your ok :hugs:

Yes where is Toxic? I noticed she said she was having a rough few days on facebook, hope she's ok x


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Holy shit THEY ARE really really big indeed!!!! A big burp came out afterward lol. Have you read the ingredients?????? Scary!!!
> 
> I hope my bbt arrives tomorrow with the post and start temping thursday morning for you MC lol Leave dh tonight and do it twice tomorrow lol xxxx
> 
> Noooo, don't let dh in there tink, not pleasant at all.

have you set up your fertility friend account? make sure you get a link for it on your siggy!! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Yeah I'm sticking to bran and fruit for the min, not really a 'bum lover' :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

toxic isnt on my facebook, whats she saying? hope all is ok...
am i the only one not taking soy that isnt preggo? ffs!:dohh: in relation to coins how big are these tablets? i know pk got some "normal" sized ones...


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :rofl: Yeah I'm sticking to bran and fruit for the min, not really a 'bum lover' :rofl:

:rofl::haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Not so sure, wouldn't like to guess. I'll send her a message saying the ding dongs were asking after her and hoping she's ok


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Holy shit THEY ARE really really big indeed!!!! A big burp came out afterward lol. Have you read the ingredients?????? Scary!!!
> 
> I hope my bbt arrives tomorrow with the post and start temping thursday morning for you MC lol Leave dh tonight and do it twice tomorrow lol xxxx
> 
> Noooo, don't let dh in there tink, not pleasant at all.
> 
> have you set up your fertility friend account? make sure you get a link for it on your siggy!! :haha:Click to expand...

I do have an account but not using for much yet!! I'll do my charts and get a link. Soy capsules are quite big hun, i had 4 and i have a sore throat now and feel it in my stomach arrggghhh not nice.


----------



## poppy666

The tabs from Tesco's are twice the size of your amoxicillin antibiotics if you had those x

Fluff loving isnt too bad on the rare occassions :haha:


----------



## babydream

Oooh, sorry tink, i've just seen your post. I've just wrote on toxic's wall on fb.


----------



## mothercabbage

so there quite a gob full! 
hope i never have to find out, come on bfp!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol bet your DH is happy with that pops, my DH hasn't gotten away with it since we first got together :haha: 

Right, on that note I'm gonna go read on the toilet and hope to 'move' something then go to bed.

Nunnites!!!!!! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and Babydream never mind, least she knows were thinking of her right? I put it from us all x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> so there quite a gob full!
> hope i never have to find out, come on bfp!!

They not too bad i hate swallowing tablets, but they capsuals so easier to get down, but you wont need them missy :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Night Tink sleep well :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx poppy :flower:
tink,hope you get something moved hunni, night night x


----------



## babydream

Poppy's right, you won't need it MC.

Good luck tink and sleep well!

I'm going too girls, sorry, last night was a late one and i deliberately had a decaf latte this afternoon so i'd sleep early. I'm off tomorrow, see ya xxxxxx

Night night xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: babydream, have a good sleep and chat tomorrow :hug: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

and then there were 2! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Night babydream xxx i wont be far off im up in Durham in the morning, long drive there and back pfft x


----------



## babydream

Hold on i remembered something!!!!!!! Here's my sandra reading! I got it a few month ago and i looked it up in my inbox. I put my dates into a due date calculator and it says 29th August! 

This is from the reading:

as i tune in i want to mention a baby boy for you, being conceived around december/january.I want to say that this is a very positive time for you and i want to say that the baby is very healthy. I want to mention where i see this baby being around 9lb 2 ounces.I also want to say where im being drawn to the 29th of august for a due date.


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo babydream that means this cycle dont it?


----------



## babydream

And this is my Jenny reading:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of December from a cycle that begins in November. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the 31st of August 2011 and the 8th of September 2011.


----------



## mothercabbage

ooooooooooooooooooooooo...i like that, ive just been reading the predictions thread too....spooky!!!!! hope its true!!! concieve early dec! due date aug!!!!! wow xx


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo babydream that means this cycle dont it?

Yes, poppy, conception would be cd14 6th dec and due date according to the calculator is 29th August!!!!! Holy moly, i hope she's right! And Jenny too!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

have you had one of them done poppy? i havent x


----------



## poppy666

:happydance::happydance: FX Soy works :happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> have you had one of them done poppy? i havent x

No never x


----------



## mothercabbage

its not really my thing but always interesting to read! hmmmmm...**scratches head**


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo babydream that means this cycle dont it?
> 
> Yes, poppy, conception would be cd14 6th dec and due date according to the calculator is 29th August!!!!! Holy moly, i hope she's right! And Jenny too!!!Click to expand...

Oh deffo get bedding then n dont stop for air :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea get to it babydream:sex:...good luck...and now im off too so tired hope connor sleeps good tonight, :hug: and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

I did it only for fun, although i believe in afterlife and mediums etc but to know this is too much for me too. It cost only a few quid so didn't care. Aaaahhh, how will i sleep now??? How will i wait till testing????? OMG!!!!!! Heeeeeelp!!!!!


----------



## babydream

Good night you two, chat tomorrow, sweet dreams xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LOL You'll be fine babydream, i think we're gonna get a lot of BFPs this cycle too i can feel it :happydance:

Night MC and hope connor sleeps through for you,im going bed now but gonna wake mr moo up for bottle early bc im up at 6ish n need some sleep. 

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone, sweet dreams :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

aww...looks like i missed most everybody. i can't stay long right now anyway...off to church. tues night instead of wed night this week b/c of the holiday on thur. anyway, all that talk about "bum" loving and such... :haha: not my thing, although i've let dh have his way about it a couple of times. anywho...sorry i missed most of you girlies today. just busy here with the holiday coming up. tomorrow i've got to start some baking and i think we'll put up our Christmas tree tomorrow evening, so i'm really looking forward to that! :happydance: i hope we get lots of bfp's again this time, and one of them better be mine!!!!! :brat: :rofl::haha: well, ok...i gotta run. :hugs: and :kiss: luvs... if i don't hop on again later tonight, then i'll talk at ya tomorrow!! :dust:


----------



## mrsamyrach

predictions are a load of shit
its a sign most of the ding dongs are preg cos no one is hardly on late at night anymore not fun im afraid
welllllll these fecking horse tranquilisers have finally gone down after an hour xxx


----------



## Hopes314

here is this evening's opk. what the hell? is it negative? positive? could it be neither? lol:wacko: Left line is test line. I hate opks.:growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1813.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 7









DSCF1814.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 6









DSCF1815.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ladybeautiful

Definitely looks positive to me, Hopes. Darker than your previous ones too, right?


----------



## LEW32

Hi Hopes! Looks like everyone else already went to bed....

OPKs are so confusing, but I think its positive or VERY close....really the only way I think you can tell is to see what happens over the next few days! Good Luck! I know you will get plenty of bding in :)


----------



## ladybeautiful

Oh I must add I never got a test line darker than control. Just as dark or even sliiightly lighter than control was the best I ever got. Do you usually get very strong positives?


----------



## Hopes314

ladybeautiful said:


> Definitely looks positive to me, Hopes. Darker than your previous ones too, right?

Yes, most positive looking one this cycle so far


----------



## LEW32

night ladies!


----------



## Hopes314

ladybeautiful said:


> Oh I must add I never got a test line darker than control. Just as dark or even sliiightly lighter than control was the best I ever got. Do you usually get very strong positives?

Last cycle I got a test line almost twice as dark as control line. Last cycle was the first time I opked really and got a positive


----------



## Hopes314

night lew!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Well looks like you're on a roll BD'ing anyway, so keep it up a couple of days more and see what your temps and CM do then? :winkwink: 
You got any Ov cramping?


----------



## Hopes314

ladybeautiful said:


> Well looks like you're on a roll BD'ing anyway, so keep it up a couple of days more and see what your temps and CM do then? :winkwink:
> You got any Ov cramping?

A little cramping on my right (last month was left) so hoping thats a good sign, started several days ago though and its just tiny things here and there.


----------



## ladybeautiful

Poppy, Coral, Tink, Cabs, Amy, PK, Caz, everybody else .... :hi: for when you get on here next!!

Poppy, cool idea the thread posting charts. Nice thing to do for girls in 2ww! Will post mine in a bit...

China, eesoja, Lew - nice to see you on and good to see you're doing well!

My hubby took the day off from work today so went out for lunch and had a nice evening out. I'm pooped now... going to bed. hope to catch you all tomorrow!! 

:kiss:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hopes314 said:


> ladybeautiful said:
> 
> 
> Well looks like you're on a roll BD'ing anyway, so keep it up a couple of days more and see what your temps and CM do then? :winkwink:
> You got any Ov cramping?
> 
> A little cramping on my right (last month was left) so hoping thats a good sign, started several days ago though and its just tiny things here and there.Click to expand...

that might be from too much :sex:!!!!!!!!!! :haha:

well i'm sure at this rate that little special eggy is gonna be swamped by the boys so don't you worry it's looking good!! :)

K babe I think I'll head off now.... eyes barely staying open... :(

Catch you later, and happy :sex:!!!


----------



## Hopes314

night!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs! 

Hopes, looks positive! :happydance: I personally never got any stronger than that one, but I know you did last month. If tomorrows is the same or light I would take that one as your first positive :) Keep up the BDing and :dust:

Lady B nice to see you! Sounds like you had a lovely day :) Catch up with you soon x

Mrs Amy, I'll soon be on here all bloody night! I don't sleep well in the second tri

Right I'm off to my sons celebration assembly, what a time to have it 8:30 lol ahhhhhh well x


----------



## babydream

Morning all, anybody here?????

Jeremy Kyle show starts in a minute on ITV, they're talking about fertility!!!!!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Morning Girlies!

Yep Babydream, I'm watching that too:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol yes I've tuned in too x


----------



## babydream

Daisys_mummy said:


> Morning Girlies!
> 
> Yep Babydream, I'm watching that too:thumbup:

Hi DM,

I don't usually watch it b/c of all the crap the show is on about but i'm so glad i caught it today!!! Very interesting!!!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

I don't norm get a chance to watch it as I start work at 9:30!

Ahh really hope it's good news for that couple on there:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls yes im watching it and crying aw its so nice xxxx


----------



## coral11680

morning girls! :hi:

How are you all today?

I told myself last night that I would go straight to bed after dropping the kids at school but of course I'm sitting on here now:dohh: At least I have tonight off so will get a nights sleep:happydance:

Poppy, dont worry about the cervix hun just think before TTC we didnt have a clue where it was so shouldn't worry! I notice it gets slightly lower at night are you checking at night?


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Yep, crying too!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwwwww so emotional x


----------



## babydream

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## caz & bob

aw it was when that lady who works there found out what she was having awwwww fx for all us girls xxxxx :dust::dust::dust::dust: x x x


----------



## babydream

caz & bob said:


> aw it was when that lady who works there found out what she was having awwwww fx for all us girls xxxxx :dust::dust::dust::dust: x x x

For me the couple's story with the 4D scan did it :cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Did Jeramy Kyle just say he doesn't wear pants? :rofl: thanks for that J. Now I have visions of dangling bits in gray polyester trousers :rofl:


----------



## babydream

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Did Jeramy Kyle just say he doesn't wear pants? :rofl: thanks for that J. Now I have visions of dangling bits in gray polyester trousers :rofl:

I had a giggle at that too :haha:


----------



## phoebe

hello and good morning all xxx

whats this jeremy kyle omg:haha::haha:


----------



## Hopes314

^clearly im missing out here..


----------



## coral11680

Hopes Jeremy kyle is a bit like Maury etc


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> ^clearly im missing out here..

not really lovely lol xx:haha:


----------



## phoebe

https://www2.babyandbump.com/?id=37...286-thought-you-all-may-like.html#post7907644


check this out, now i am scared:haha::haha:


----------



## coral11680

Phoebe that does happen when you get big! such a weird feeling!


----------



## caz & bob

aw i no the couple with the 4d scan that got me to carnt believe jeremy dosent wear pants hahaha xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mmmmmmmmmmmmm jeremy kyle love him
cant believe im up at this stupid time bloody housing *******s xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> Phoebe that does happen when you get big! such a weird feeling!

yoiks
:dohh::wacko:

had only watched aliens last nite too


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol yes Phoebs.......this will happen, but maybe not quite as graphically! Oh criky, I forgot about the 'bellie flops' I had to get up and go for a walk when that happened to get baby off to sleep. I remember thinking at that point, I just have to get this thing out of me, or I'm gonna burst :rofl:


----------



## Damita

Morning ladies, went to the doctors today I have an ear infection, urgh I'm either 6/7dpo.. so awhile to go before testing


----------



## phoebe

:dohh: i want my mum methinks :haha::winkwink:xxx


----------



## phoebe

have only just noticed that u and coral have got ur beach bumps logos woohoo:hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hey girls,

Oh pheebs, where did you find that video??? That's not gonna happen to you bubs. 

Tink, how was your lo celebration stuff?

How are you Amy?

Damita, i'm sorry you're ill, i saw it on fb, hope you'll be better soon xx

Well, my bbt arrived!!!! I'll start testing tomorrow morning. I can't feel anything after last night's soy thank god!! I hope i'll stay side effect-free. I went to bed early last night 11pm and woke up today at 6am. Nice one! I need to get use to this as new job starts on Monday. I'm usually up till 12-1am and wake up at 10am, not nice. I'm worried about doing opk at work tho, i'm not gonna be able to do it and my working hours will be 8am to 7pm. Is it still okay to do it at 8ish or just when i get home at 7.30?????

Right, i'm gonna have to go out for a while, ikea, sainsbury's ect... I'll see you all later xxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

hi bd xxx
i think it should be ok to do ur opk at that time hun, i used to do mine x2 a day and nearly always found the evening 1 to be a better result xxx:hugs:

hi damita xxx
i hope ear infection clears up asap hun, recently had 1 myself and was on ab's urghh. looking forward to ur testing date xxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Got a message back from toxic, it reads:

"Hey everything is fine on my end. Not been on because my computer broke. I've tried getting on the forum through my phone but it's not working lol. I should be back soon. Missing you all lots! Xx"

@Damita, poor you thats horrible! mind you try and look on the bright side, I got sick at 6DPO and it was implantation FX XXXXX

@Coral, you still up? did you hear from your midwife? Bet your shattered! Try and get some shut eye while you can x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, need to get over there and post more :haha:

Babydream, the assembly went well, only short. He got 100% attendance award. They give out star pin badges to wear on their uniform. He's got his red star proudly displayed lol


----------



## phoebe

glad ur son's assembly went well tink, aww how cute xx i know i should get over there more often too, but they're not as chatty as us lot :haha::haha: well i have given my xmas cakes a drink:drunk::drunk: so they're sozzling away nicely hehehe xxx


----------



## phoebe

and congrats on the blueberry tink xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: afternoon all....
@PK......awwww sorry i missed you again, hope your well :flower:
@HOPES....yes thats a +opk get :sex:...and NO! your not missing much with the jermey kyle show, its just lots of scummy people most of the time confessing their tragic lives on tv...
@LADYB....:wave: sound like you and OH had a great day yesterday!!! :hugs:
@DAMITA...:hugs: for the ear infection, hate them i used to get lots when i was younger!
@CORAL....:wave: :yipee: for a night off...time for some sleep!!!
@BABYDREAM:wohoo: for BBT arriving, have you tested it yet?
@TINK & DAISYSMUMMY.....still got images of jezza commando?!:rofl:
@PHOBE...that video reminds me of connor!! he was a fidgety baby, but chloe was a calm baby, not all babies move that vigourusly!! so dont panic!
@TOXIC....hope that computer gets fixed soon :flower: its quiet on here without you!
@POPPY...are you having fun in durham?..:hugs:
:wave: and :hugs: to all other dingdongs.....as for me....well the leaving OH to re-couperate some :spermy: didnt go well...:blush: i went up to bed earlier than OH and he followed shortly after!! dirty boy! :haha: anyways...think i got some O cramps a few hours ago, hope so anyway, lasted about half an hour. im busy washing today :laundry: i just want to sit and watch tv im soooo tired today! connor woke up a few times in the night, i had to run throuh to his room naked at stupid o'clock this morn to sort him....never moved once we finished :sex: so had no clothes on :rofl::haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww yes, how cute lol I did my 7 week bump piccy this morning too. Will upload in a bit. I say bump, it think its more constipation, wind, and 'relaxed muscle' lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwww bump pics!! i wanna see...put up a link to where your posting the pics!!! xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll post here in a min, having to email it from phone cant find phone lead lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee:


----------



## coral11680

OOOO bump pics lets see!!
I emailed maternity direct again yesterday and got a reply email to apologise that no one has been in touch and that she will look into it. Still no phone call though:shrug:
Hi cabs!:hi:lad you got some more :sex: in before O!
Glad you got your BBT Babyd, will be chart stalking you!

Just had a little nap but only about an hour or so, will try to have a nap later, but doubtful with the kids!:haha:


----------



## Damita

phoebe said:


> hi damita xxx
> i hope ear infection clears up asap hun, recently had 1 myself and was on ab's urghh. looking forward to ur testing date xxx:hugs:


:wave: It's just horrible, but I am glad to have the pills, hopefully I will feel like myself again soon, I'm not looking forward to my testing day :( I think it's going to be negative, just got this gut feeling.. I wish you could find out sooner :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Aww Damita :hugs: sorry you are in discomfort with your ears and I think we all worry about testing try to stay positive. Have you got any symptoms yet, although still early


----------



## Damita

coral11680 said:


> Aww Damita :hugs: sorry you are in discomfort with your ears and I think we all worry about testing try to stay positive. Have you got any symptoms yet, although still early

Thanks :hugs:

Well I thought I was having symptoms, feeling sick, so tired, headaches and sore boobs well mainly the nipples but I think most of this is down to my ear infection so even if I did have real symptoms I can't tell the difference :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

Morning luvvies :hi:

damita, sorry you're still sick hun :hugs: no fun, ear infections...

hopes, i was thinking the same thing sweetie about the show. :haha: but apparently it's not worth it anyway :winkwink: i agree though, that was defo a positive opk for you sweetie. test again today to be sure it's back to negative. 

tink, coral, phoebe, ladyb...i'm very glad you girls still come on to cheer us on. it wouldn't be the same without you here :hugs:

mc...seems like we keep missing each other past few days :dohh: i should be on and off today. then tomorrow, i might be able to check in in the morning, but after that, probably won't be on as we'll be celebrating the holiday with family. :thumbup:

DM, amy, babyd...i'm right there with ya girls and the soy. i feel a little "out of sorts", so i'm assuming it's the soy, but nothing really bad. oh God, i just hope this works!!! :wacko: 

poppy, i hope you're having a good morning luv...miss seeing you on here this morning :kiss:

toxic, hope you're ok hun and that you get your 'puter fixed soon! :hugs:

afm, nothing really to report at the mo. yesterday af was really light, so i'm hoping it will just be down to spotting today and that will be the end of it. just waiting for O time. i'm not sure when to start opk'ing b/c of the soy. what do they say about expecting O how many days after the soy?? i forget...was it 5-7 days??? :shrug: 

on a lighter note, i was looking online yesterday at the store that had those shoes i wanted a couple of months ago, and totally shocked to find they had them in-stock again!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: there must have been a high demand for them, because i looked EVERYWHERE for them and nobody had them anymore. anyway, so dh let me order them, and b/c i needed to spend more to get free shipping, i also ordered a tunic and leggings. :haha::winkwink: and it's been shipped already, so i hope to have it all by the weekend! yay! also, i should get my IC 10miu hpt's in the mail today too. i hope so anyway. :happydance: God, i hope this is my month!!!!!!!!! ................and amy's, and hopes', and babyd's, and dm's, and mc's, and anybody else i'm missing!!! LOL :kiss::dust::kiss:


----------



## LEW32

Morning Lovlies!

Hope you are all doing well! Yay for 'bump' pictures Tink! It actually makes me feel a little better- I feel like my lower stomach is protruding already - convinced it is bloat and just fat, but it feels big already.... seems like my pants are all tight- how could that be at 5 weeks?!?
The nurse told me I shouldn't gain any weight in the first tri since I am already overweight- she only wants me to gain 15 lbs the whole pregnancy- gonna try! Been plugging my food into 'babyfit' - aiming for 1800 cals per day- hope that's right!

How are all the ladies in the TWW? I am excited for more testing and :bfp:!

I think nausea has started to set in a bit...woke up with an uneasy stomach this morning- thought it would ease after I ate something ,but no such luck...ughh


----------



## coral11680

Damita I dont think an ear infection gives you sore nipples:haha: thats a symptom:winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

tink did you sort the bump pic...
:wave: pk....:yipee: for shoes!!!!
:hug: damita!!!!


----------



## LEW32

LOL Coral- I was thinking the same thing! I have had plenty of ear pains/infections- never once did it cause my nips to hurt :lol:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: coral! sore nips=ear infection....lew sorry m/s is starting :sick: poor you, it will pass soon for you i hope xx


----------



## Damita

:rofl: yeah that is true but maybe it is gearing up to AF?


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: morning lew! i think it's the extra progesterone that makes you feel bloated early on hun...plus all the extra blood flow. that all starts early sweetie. good for you for watching what you eat. :hugs::thumbup: just don't get down on yourself if you do gain more than the 15 sweetie. it's hard when you're preggers...especially if you feel hungry. i wouldn't ignore that hun...just try to keep healthy snacks around. :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Hi PK :hi: Yay for new shoes!! and good idea getting tunic and leggings will fit a baby bump in them:haha::happydance:
Lew sorry your getting m/s already. So far none for me really, just dont fancy a lot of things really.
cabs if sore nips=ear infection, is sore bum a throat infection :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

no coral, sore bum = too much bum love :rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## pk2of8

:rofl: coral! that's a great thought for the tunic and leggings...i hadn't thought of that! :haha: that makes me feel better now... :winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

:haha: :rofl: no bum love for me:haha: hubby hasnt had that in a few years!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Bump pic almost ready x


----------



## coral11680

pk2of8 said:


> :rofl: coral! that's a great thought for the tunic and leggings...i hadn't thought of that! :haha: that makes me feel better now... :winkwink:

yeah PK we are lucky that sort of thing is in fashion easy to wear while preggers!:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: tink....
OH has never had it from me! no way....:haha:


----------



## coral11680

tink is your bump so big already that you have to shrink the pic, is that why its taking so long:haha: :tease:


----------



## phoebe

woohoo!!!


Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Bump pic almost ready x

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LEW32

@PK- yay for new shoes! I LOVE LOVE shoes - what kind are they?

@Damita- do you usually get :AF: symptoms THIS early?

@MC :rofl: yes, sore rump = too much bum love for sure!


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: very true coral! and fashionably cute for sporting a bump too! awwwwwwww....i wanna bump!!!! :brat: :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

well by butt is fine! no bum love here!!! :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:haha: hehe you will pk very soon:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Bump Pics :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







6 week bump pic.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 8









7 week bump pic.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol trying to wear identical clothes and pose to help comparison.....I don't actually live in these leggins :rofl: x


----------



## phoebe

@tink xxx
:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

hey lew! i'm a shoe fanatic!!!! :haha: it's just the jessica simpson acadia shoes in tan, so not outrageous or anything, but i first saw them back in april i think and didn't purchase them, and i've regretted it ever since! now november, and i FINALLY have them!!! yay!!! :yipee: i've looked at SO MANY tan/nude pumps since then, but have not found anything i liked as well, so i'm so glad to finally have gotten these! as a brand, jessica simpson is not my fave, but she makes a pretty decent shoe at a reasonable price. i have a couple of her shoes...one other i have tho are black patent peep toe pumps with tortoise shell-like platform and heel...i LOVE them, and always get complements when i wear them b/c they're so unique! :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

cute bump tink!!! :haha::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwwwwwww lovin the little bump!! does look abit bigger!!! xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol No it took so long cause I couldn't transfer the pic straight onto comp. I had to wait for silly phone connection to email my comp (cause my phone wont pick up our wifi) then i uploaded to photobox, then edited with 7 week bump, then downloaded back to comp etc etc......

Glad you used the word cute PK, its defo growing. Maybe I just need a poop :rofl: x


----------



## pk2of8

well, tink...good thing you have a sticky bean in there for your bump... :winkwink: the only excuse i can use for my UNpreggers bump is either fat or poop :rofl::haha: i guess i'll go with the poop one... :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Lew sorry the nausia has started, I moaned like crazy that i didn't have any symptoms then it started. I find nibbling frequently really helps. Have you seen the frist tri bump thread? if you was ever in doubt that its possible to 'show' early theres proof there lol But I must admit, I know its all changes in muscles and ligaments, and bloat. But its still quite nice to look a little pregnant :) x

@PK I love shoes too! nothing makes be feel better than buying a new pair :)

@Coral, glad you got some sort of response. Hopefully your care will get on the move soon!


----------



## LEW32

LOL Tink- That's what I keep thinking- I need a poo! 

It is a cute bump- just surprised you are getting one so early! Is there any possibiliy of twins in there? Or are you just such a petite girl that is shows sooner? So cute.

@PK- those black peep-toes sound fantastic- :bunny:


----------



## coral11680

awww cute little bump tink:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I am short waisted, and have always shown early, but i think this is even earlier than normal. DH has twins and triplets on his side of the family :rofl: eeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaak


----------



## coral11680

tink this is your fourth or fifth baby? that prob has something to do with showing early too. I think if twins run in dh side it wont have an effect on your pregnancies but could be passed down to a daughter. My hubby has twins in his family but it wont increase my chance of having twins but might our daughter! Actually my mums family does have twins but it was her great grandmother or something no twins since:shrug:


----------



## pk2of8

me too tink!! (shoes) it's my favey thing to shop for! .... i'm short-waisted too. didn't show early with my first, but i did with all the others. :hugs:

thanks lew! :hugs: have you girls seen the pic of my wedding shoes??? they were orange (my favey color) peep toes with feathers and rhinestones on the toes and on the heels. LOVE them. they are Sergio Rossi. the most i have ever paid for a pair of shoes by far, but SO worth it!!!! :yipee:


----------



## LEW32

Wow- PK- I am going to have to go take a look at FB later....sounds AWESOME!

I SO wanted to do Pink shoes at our wedding last year, but never found a pair that I really loved, so went with normal white... 

tink- if this is your 4th or 5th :baby: that is probably the reason...for me, this is my first- so no real good excuse! Just been eating too much over the past few months I guess and really noticing it now!


----------



## pk2of8

yeah, lew, i looked for a long time to find a pair of shoes for the wedding and almost went with something ...well, not white, but to match my gown. finally found these on ebay of all places!!! couldn't believe it! so now when you find a great pair of pink shoes, go have new bridal portraits made or use them for your anniversary or something! :winkwink: ANY excuse is a good enough reason for a great pair of shoes! :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

well girls i'm gonna run for a while...literally. going to go get my run in. :haha: i'll catch ya later sweeties! :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

bye pk- have a good run hun!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I had to pop out to pick up some photos.

Yes Its my 5th :baby: :rofl: I know, I'm mad for it! My youngest is now 7 and the eldest 12. But its will be mine and DH's 1st and only :baby: together x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, your right its much less likely to be an influence when twins are on the fathers side. BUT his brother and his wife had twins 2 years ago, and she didn't have them on her side it was just his...... So thats where my slight worry comes from :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Tink my youngest is 6 and my daughter is 9. Will be strange having such a gap I suppose. This will be our 3rd and last. Your not mad I can totally wanting to have a baby with your dh:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Coral, your right its much less likely to be an influence when twins are on the fathers side. BUT his brother and his wife had twins 2 years ago, and she didn't have them on her side it was just his...... So thats where my slight worry comes from :haha:

hmmm maybe your in trouble:haha: :rofl: were they identical?


----------



## mothercabbage

i think twins are just pot luck, i have twins on my side in the family, my "new" brother is a twin(my dads son) and my sister had twins, but we have different dads!! also my dads mum (grandma) was preggo with twins but she lost them....id love twins but im thinking everyone has the same chance at twins, unless your on soy or clomid!!! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Well I'll know on Friday, 2 more sleeps! Won't see much on the scan I know, but I'll be happy with just a heartbeat :) x


----------



## coral11680

oh how exciting tink, where are you going?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ultrasound direct in Chelmsford. Got to go on train with full bladder (driving to Romford) :rofl: should be interesting x


----------



## phoebe

5!!! tink wow!!! xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol Well I'll know on Friday, 2 more sleeps! Won't see much on the scan I know, but I'll be happy with just a heartbeat :) x

or heartbeats xxx:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> lol Well I'll know on Friday, 2 more sleeps! Won't see much on the scan I know, but I'll be happy with just a heartbeat :) x
> 
> or heartbeats xxx:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :wacko: :dohh: :happydance: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

coral11680 said:


> Tink my youngest is 6 and my daughter is 9. Will be strange having such a gap I suppose. This will be our 3rd and last. Your not mad I can totally wanting to have a baby with your dh:hugs:

I think it will be kinda nice with our LO's at school, and one to one time with new baby :) 

MC, I agree I don't think the whole inherited likely hood makes a heck of a lot of difference. Could happen to any of us lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

like mi new avatar!!:haha:


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: @ mothers avatar u are most certainly a saucy minx:haha::rofl: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

i was looking at stuff on the web and couldnt resist copying and pasting!!! :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wacko: Corrrr thats a bed snake if ever I saw one :wacko:


----------



## phoebe

love it minxy :haha::haha: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

its the wife!! she makes me laugh out loud every time i see it!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Damita

:rofl: love your icon!!


----------



## Damita

LEW32 said:


> @PK- yay for new shoes! I LOVE LOVE shoes - what kind are they?
> 
> @Damita- do you usually get :AF: symptoms THIS early?
> 
> @MC :rofl: yes, sore rump = too much bum love for sure!

Sometimes :shrug:


----------



## babydream

Hellllooooo!!!!

Jeez, MC, love the avatar, you are no fan of bum love, maybe you're a bit of a blow job lover lol lol lolxxxxxxx

Tink, love the bum, it's bigger than last week! Unfortunately, mine is like that now with no baby in it!! :( congrats for lo's star!! Proud! 

PK, yeeey for shoes! 

Hi Lew, coral, phoebe an everyone else!!! 

Poppy is in Durham hope she's having fun!!!

I'm tired, been to ikea which is a day out for me i can look around for ages and have lunch which i love there. Af has gone, short as ever. Has everyone seen my predictions i posted last night?????


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> Hellllooooo!!!!
> 
> Jeez, MC, love the avatar, you are no fan of bum love, maybe you're a bit of a blow job lover lol lol lolxxxxxxx
> 
> Tink, love the bum, it's bigger than last week! Unfortunately, mine is like that now with no baby in it!! :( congrats for lo's star!! Proud!
> 
> PK, yeeey for shoes!
> 
> Hi Lew, coral, phoebe an everyone else!!!
> 
> Poppy is in Durham hope she's having fun!!!
> 
> I'm tired, been to ikea which is a day out for me i can look around for ages and have lunch which i love there. Af has gone, short as ever. Has everyone seen my predictions i posted last night?????


hi bd, i saw ur predictions last on here. lets hope they work out for u hun. i know they're meant to be a bit of fun, but there is always hope fxd. btw i had 2 predictions this year after my mmc in jan. i think i was looking for a bit of consolation and on the other hand also wanted to know if i would ever fall pg again. well the long and short of them was that my jenny reading was wrong, said i'd fall in aug but it didnt happen. but then i did go onto having a chemical that month. however my gail reading did come true and say that i would get a bfp in oct. and here we are:winkwink:
so maybe there is some truth in it somewhere, so good luck babydream :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babydream said:


> Hellllooooo!!!!
> 
> Jeez, MC, love the avatar, you are no fan of bum love, maybe you're a bit of a blow job lover lol lol lolxxxxxxx
> 
> Tink, love the bum, it's bigger than last week! Unfortunately, mine is like that now with no baby in it!! :( congrats for lo's star!! Proud!
> 
> PK, yeeey for shoes!
> 
> Hi Lew, coral, phoebe an everyone else!!!
> 
> Poppy is in Durham hope she's having fun!!!
> 
> I'm tired, been to ikea which is a day out for me i can look around for ages and have lunch which i love there. Af has gone, short as ever. Has everyone seen my predictions i posted last night?????

Babydream, hope you love my bump also :rofl: yes my bum has got bigger how did you know :rofl: 

Yes proud mummy moment indeed :happydance: 

Saw your predictions, all I can say is I really hope they come true. :hugs:

I love IKEA too. I never stop for lunch, but do go for a £1 breakfast or a quick hotdog on the way out mmmmmmmmmmmmm! x


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Hellllooooo!!!!
> 
> Jeez, MC, love the avatar, you are no fan of bum love, maybe you're a bit of a blow job lover lol lol lolxxxxxxx
> 
> Tink, love the bum, it's bigger than last week! Unfortunately, mine is like that now with no baby in it!! :( congrats for lo's star!! Proud!
> 
> PK, yeeey for shoes!
> 
> Hi Lew, coral, phoebe an everyone else!!!
> 
> Poppy is in Durham hope she's having fun!!!
> 
> I'm tired, been to ikea which is a day out for me i can look around for ages and have lunch which i love there. Af has gone, short as ever. Has everyone seen my predictions i posted last night?????

babydream...did you mean BUMP! :rofl: you just said tinks bum looks bigger than last week!!! :rofl:


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Hellllooooo!!!!
> 
> Jeez, MC, love the avatar, you are no fan of bum love, maybe you're a bit of a blow job lover lol lol lolxxxxxxx
> 
> Tink, love the bum, it's bigger than last week! Unfortunately, mine is like that now with no baby in it!! :( congrats for lo's star!! Proud!
> 
> PK, yeeey for shoes!
> 
> Hi Lew, coral, phoebe an everyone else!!!
> 
> Poppy is in Durham hope she's having fun!!!
> 
> I'm tired, been to ikea which is a day out for me i can look around for ages and have lunch which i love there. Af has gone, short as ever. Has everyone seen my predictions i posted last night?????
> 
> babydream...did you mean BUMP! :rofl: you just said tinks bum looks bigger than last week!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

No, i think it's slightly bigger than it was on the 6wks picture. Is it not??? Oh gosh, yes, BUMP!!!!!!! SORRY TINK!!! XX


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: I was waiting for you to catch onto that BabyDream :rofl:

Yes in fact both are bigger! :haha: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## poppy666

OMG All i read is BUM LOVE :dohh: and MC you cant blame me this time for bringing filth to the thread ive been out all day :haha: plus your a horny minx saying your not having :sex: last night then i read you did :wacko: lol.

Coral yes your right i checked cp last night... im gonna do another digi friday it should say 3wks need to put my mind at rest x

PK hope you get the shoes your after :hugs:

Damita ear infections are not nice get better soon sweetie x

Hopes get dtd they look positive to me & some women dont get any darker x ( was it hopes with the opks? ffs i forgot now lol)

Tink im on number 5 too we just dirty biatches :haha:

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh feck i didnt write any notes now my head gone :dohh:

PS Just read another Soy BFP ooooooooooooooo i so hope we have some in here too xx

As for me long day... still pain in back not sure if its sciatica or not or ive just got the pleasure of early pregnancy backache LOVELY :growlmad:


----------



## mrsamyrach

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

BUMMY LOVE XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

day 3 of horse tranquilisers-good god things we do eh?
im really tired today must be cos i threatened to rip a house inspector head off and shit down his neck this morning-knobhead


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: Amy 

2 more nights to go then on the Soy :happydance: ohhh i hope everyone gets their BFPs off that :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy!!!! it wasnt me!!! i think it was coral started that "bum love" talk, saying it would help tinks constipation!!! :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> BUMMY LOVE XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> day 3 of horse tranquilisers-good god things we do eh?
> im really tired today must be cos i threatened to rip a house inspector head off and shit down his neck this morning-knobhead

ooooo, well said amy!!!! :haha:


----------



## babydream

Hey pops, had a good day???? sorry about the back ache xx

Amy i've got headache, did you get any with soy???


----------



## poppy666

Loving the avatar btw :haha: connor being a little bugger? should put him and korben togethor to entertain each other then we may get some sleep lol... i went to bed just after 11pm fed him, then woke at 2am and fecking 5am :growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Hey pops, had a good day???? sorry about the back ache xx
> 
> Amy i've got headache, did you get any with soy???

Yeah was ok thanks sweetie.. you ok? i got a few headaches off the Soy but wasnt bad x


----------



## mrsamyrach

babydream said:


> Hey pops, had a good day???? sorry about the back ache xx
> 
> Amy i've got headache, did you get any with soy???

noooooo and im taking the full 200g

popps what exactly does the soy do??


----------



## poppy666

Here you go Amy x

What makes soy isoflavones similar to Clomid
Soy isoflavones are phytoestrogens known as SERMs, or Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators. Clomid is also a SERM. Some people believe that soy isoflavones function in the same way to block estrogen receptors as Clomid. 

Researchers have found that soy isoflavones weakly bind to estrogen receptors. This evidence may support the idea that soy isoflavones can work as a natural ovulation inducer like Clomid. But, there has not been sufficient data to safely say that soy isoflavones can or should be used to induce ovulation.

Soy Isoflavones dosage for ovulation induction
In order for soy isoflavones to work in a similar manner as Clomid, they should be taken in a similar manner. Clomid is not taken throughout a woman&#8217;s cycle. Instead, it is given for about five days at the start of a woman&#8217;s cycle. The standard guidelines for Clomid are to take it either on cycle days 2-6, 3-7 or 5-9. Most women taking soy isoflavones to induce ovulation take around 150-200 mg a day on cycle day 2-6, 3 -7 or 5-9. Since there are no scientific studies on the effects of soy isoflavones and ovulation, these are just general guidelines. You should not, however, take this dosage throughout your cycle as it may impede ovulation if taken through your entire cycle.


----------



## mothercabbage

i heard that one side affect could be headaches...but i dont know...kids just dont feel the need to sleep like we do...little buggers...
ive got a dull ache and burning on my right side....hope its O....OH is looking tired tonight though! :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls,

Cabs it wasn't me talking about bum love actually :rofl: so funny your avatar :rofl:

Poppy, I did my last digi today and it says pregnant 3+ makes me feel a bit better.:happydance:

Baby dream I really hope your readings come true. Jenny Renny was wrong for me she said April 2011 bfp and I'm glad she was wrong for me so I don't have to wait that long! 

Tink I'm excited for you scan friday!:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

i thought it was you coral...:blush: sorry!!! xx


----------



## coral11680

No someone suggested bum love for tinks constipation and I was joking about damitas sore nips and ear infection remember, I said does sore bum mean throat infection and u said no it means too much bum love :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Ok i was the one who mention bum love for Tinks stuffed up bum but that was yesterday :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Weird for some reason my preg ticker changed from 5 weeks 1 day to 4 weeks 6 days


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Ok i was the one who mention bum love for Tinks stuffed up bum but that was yesterday :haha:

hahahahaha poppy!!! AGAIN!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: yeah but that wasnt me who brought it up again TODAY :tease:


----------



## mothercabbage

no! that was me :tease::haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pfft i get blamed and its fecking you :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

See it's always one of you two dirty cows! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

lmao ermmmmmmmmmmmmmm your not innocent missy :haha: bloody hell its quiet in here tonight cant all be dtd x


----------



## coral11680

Yeah it is quiet, trust it tobe on my night off,!


----------



## poppy666

Well im gonna go have a quick bath then maybe some more will come on and Amy was saying its always quiet now bc we all preggo? :haha: we here :happydance:


----------



## babydream

It is quiet in here. I've got a flipping shit headache!!! MC is chatting with me on fb, watching football and she's here too! Multitasker queen!!!

I'm gonna go to bed early before my headache turns into migraine and vomiting. Would not like to vomit the soy once i take it. 

See you all tomorrow girls xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww babydream get yourself to bed :hugs: you deffo dont wanna waste the Soy :haha: nite sweetie xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

hey ladies! Being really lazy and not reading back :blush: hope everyone is okay! Did i miss anything important e.g. people ov, bfp?? 

Sorry i not been on had college, college assignments and my favourite bird died and i was really upset about it :cry: but on a good not last night of soy tonight! :thumbup: and i have had short af visit not bleeding anymore just spotting a tiny bit, mooncup can be cleaned tomorrow! :thumbup: ready for cd8 (day after tomorrow though i might be naughty with smep and add an extra day in on cd7 :D its our 4 year anniversary tomorrow so i cant not!) 
CD10 i have got to start opk again and i forgot to bbt this morning :dohh: though i'm hoping one reading wont hurt especially if i get everything else right! Also hoping that preseed i ordered hurries up and get here (only ordered it like an hour ago :rofl: but before ov!)

xxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

wooooooooooohhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooo slags im back
just been to mummys and pinched her sky box cos mines pants
its getting cold and whitby has snow xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Evening! I was cuddled up with DH watching TV. He's asleep now :haha: he works from 5 am everyday and works like crazy both their and at home, so I'll let him off.

Coral, I'm very excited for Friday! Can't come soon enough. Gonna hit they hey soon to get one of the sleeps over with. 

I'm trying B6 tablets for the morning sickness, so far after 1 day of taking them I feel no better. I'll give it a few more days then give up if no improvement. Anyhow, just thought I'd let you know I'm being a guinnea pig for us lol x


----------



## poppy666

Well i havnt even started folic acid yet bc i dont know how much to take, plus still on iron tablets after having korben...


----------



## mothercabbage

oh great if its that close amy then we are sooooooo getting it here, i hate snow....
babydream, hope you can sleep off that headache... a few more nights on the soy and then onto :sex: for O...:yipee:
ive just got out of the bath, dont think we will DTD again tonight, (she says) but we shall see, i dont fancy it at all tonight..im sure i said that last night! :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC you have to! :haha:
hope u feel better soon bd! :hugs:
is whitby near you then amy? i hate snow! :haha:
Tinks is it friday this week or next? 
Poppy do you have to take a special amount of folic acid then? 
xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> hey ladies! Being really lazy and not reading back :blush: hope everyone is okay! Did i miss anything important e.g. people ov, bfp??
> 
> Sorry i not been on had college, college assignments and my favourite bird died and i was really upset about it :cry: but on a good not last night of soy tonight! :thumbup: and i have had short af visit not bleeding anymore just spotting a tiny bit, mooncup can be cleaned tomorrow! :thumbup: ready for cd8 (day after tomorrow though i might be naughty with smep and add an extra day in on cd7 :D its our 4 year anniversary tomorrow so i cant not!)
> CD10 i have got to start opk again and i forgot to bbt this morning :dohh: though i'm hoping one reading wont hurt especially if i get everything else right! Also hoping that preseed i ordered hurries up and get here (only ordered it like an hour ago :rofl: but before ov!)
> 
> xxxxx

LR missed your post there :dohh: so bleeding stopped and your nearly armed and ready to be very very dangerous this cycle? :haha: what you doing for your anniversary?x


----------



## mrsamyrach

lupinerainbow said:


> MC you have to! :haha:
> hope u feel better soon bd! :hugs:
> is whitby near you then amy? i hate snow! :haha:
> Tinks is it friday this week or next?
> Poppy do you have to take a special amount of folic acid then?
> xxxxx

not really im in sheffield x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops you need to take them honey, very important! You need 400mcg a day, and thats also the usual amount in 1 tablet. Go get them soon you naughty girl! :haha:

Lupine yes its this Friday! 11:30 x


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> MC you have to! :haha:
> hope u feel better soon bd! :hugs:
> is whitby near you then amy? i hate snow! :haha:
> Tinks is it friday this week or next?
> Poppy do you have to take a special amount of folic acid then?
> xxxxx

Im not sure LR how much you take i got given it off midwife last time, but wasnt till 8wks want to start it now, just want to make sure im doing everything right with being a lot older etc...


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink will get some at Asda tomorrow xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No don't wait for the midwife, your babies neurological system is forming right now, and thats why you need to take them :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:awww: Good Girl :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Ok Dr Tink :haha: :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

hey girls...can't stay on right now, but just wanted to pop in for a mo :hi: :hugs:

the soy is DEFFO giving me headaches and making me moody. ugh. so i'll be looking forward to when it's finished. i still haven't decided if i will go up to 200mg or not. that would be tomorrow if i do. 

went for my run, then we went to the beach! :happydance: God i LOVE Florida! :haha: i didn't go in the water...WAY too cold, but so nice to sit out on the beach and relax and tan! :haha: now, i've got to start doing some baking for the holiday tomorrow...i think we're going to grill out steaks for dinner tonight. yum!!! 

no bd'ing here yet. still light af for me. uuuurrrggghhh...usually would be finished by now. maybe that's the soy too??? i hope dh will cooperate this month with bd'ing at the right times. *stressed look* last month was purely an accident that we hit it at the right times. ah well...more prayers heading up then for me. :winkwink: 

well gotta go again luvs and i'll talk to ya more later! :kiss:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- Nothing that i know of as of yet its OH turn this year :haha: we went to cinema yesterday though to see
harry potter though, and he kindly got me a crotchless thong and a really cute poem thing made up 
( i will type up what it says later) he gave them early cause i'm supposed to be at college tomorrow but managed
to get out of it (have to travel 2 hours at 7 in morning :() You should just take recommended dose for everyone
for now its what tink said ( i take it everyday already cause OH cousin has spina bifida and he has
scoliosis so just to be safe!


Tink- Yes i will be very very dangerous especially armed with crotchless panties :blush: haha! Yay for scan! You have to
put your pictures up and tell us how it went by 12.00 haha! Only playing but you gotta asap! I'm excited for you!

Amy- Oh i don't know where whitby i will take your word for it :haha:! 

Be back soon just popping to tesco to get some food in! 

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine, sorry I didn't read your post properly. I'm sad for you for the loss of your bird :hugs: xxxx

Amy, its freezing here, but I doubt we will see snow, usually get missed here unless its heavy all over the UK. Let us know if it does, I get all excited by things like that :haha:


----------



## poppy666

PK just go for the 200mg last 2 days your headache wont get any worse n its just for luck and fx gets you your bfp this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I wont be back till later that afternoon, i about 45 mins journey time either side, so don't panic if I'm not back early.

Right back is killing me, gonna go to bed. Nunnites my dears! x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Girlies!

Pk don't even get me started on mood swings, I've been blaming them on work as theres talk of cutting hours and it's got me all on edge:growlmad:

Hmm maybe it's the bloody soy:shrug: still it's my last night of them tonight and with a bit of luck and grit determination I won't be needing them nect month!

Amy have you been forcast snow in Sheffield, Tinks right I doubt if we'll get any down ere, just jinxed myself too (bought Daisy a new sledge)

Tink I can't wait to see your scan of the ickle ding dong:happydance:


----------



## mrsamyrach

welllllllllllllllll ive had no mood swings or headaches this is my 3rd night of 5 x


----------



## poppy666

I just got a headache off n on & im a moody cow anyways if someone pisses me off, so nobody would notice any different :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

ben and jerrys...phish food...MMMMmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hiya all!!

Gosh... MC, Poppy, Babyd and Coral - my ears are burning from all your dirty talk :haha:
Bum love? hahah not for me... I'm more like the woman in Cab's avatar pic :blush: :blush:

Tinkkk such a cute little bump!! deffo got more definition than last week's! :D Waiting to see our little DingDong piccy on Friday! :kiss:

Amy, DM, Babyd, pk, Lupine, all the soy ladies (Danita too, right?) - good luck!! Looking forward to lots of :bfp: this month I'm sure there will be!!! :dance:

Lupine... sorry to hear about your bird :hugs: Best wishes for your anniversary!! How exciting that you might conceive on your anniversary! :)

Poppy I'm having a backache too and the sciatica-type pain down my sides down to my legs. Read that it's normal :shrug:

PK... I'm dying to visit Florida!!!!! We were there in the summer but that was just Disney. We might travel to the Keys next February or so.... am so excited!! :dance:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Last of the soy down the hatch:haha:

Lets see what this cycle brings, gonna *TRY* and stay chilled this month and just take it as it comes!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Last soy taken- 20mins late but i took it! :happydance: OV soooooon!!

xxxxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

I have literally been sleeping all day! Didn't feel like eating any breakfast or coffee, just had some warm water and went back to sleep. luckily husband made nice hot lunch, the sweetheart :kiss:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thanks tink & babydream!
:hugs:
Daisymummy- yay for no more soy! 
PK- we moaning about snow and you catching sun on the beach! :haha:

xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

snow just hit us!!!! great, hope it dont settle!!!!


----------



## poppy666

LOL Its weird seeing how many are taking the Soy bc i think at the beginning i was trying to advertise it before i took mine & felt like a guinea pig before anyone else took it :haha:

Well think 1 ding dong was on it before me, but didnt know x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> snow just hit us!!!! great, hope it dont settle!!!!

Is it heavy MC? X


----------



## mrsamyrach

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh we got snow tooooo


----------



## mothercabbage

no poppy its stopped now :yipee: hope it stays away now, it never settled, fecking cold though!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Woo! Snow! :happydance:- i hate it but its exciting for first few days till novelty wears off! :shrug: Snow is good till it turns to ice and brown mush :growlmad: i always fall over! :blush: :haha:

xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i fell over when i was 8 months preggo with connor, hate the snow!:growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

Never fell over once last year whilst preggo when we had snow, once the snow went i lost my balance and fell :haha: it fecking hurt pfft...


----------



## coral11680

Evening girlies
Hope the snow doesn't get here, don't fancy driving in it much! 
lupine sorry about your bird:hugs:
Hi lady, glad dh is taking care of you. Not long until your scan too, I'm so jealous haven't even heard about my first appointment yet. I don't have any symptoms other than tired and little bit of sore boobs.
Keep up with the soy, dm, PK, Amy, lupine, eesoja, etc, poppy is proof it helps!


----------



## mrsamyrach

if there is snow my boys wont work that mean i cant work freeeeee weeekend xx


----------



## mothercabbage

well that is a plus side to the snow then amy!! so i hope you get snow!
anyways im going to bed so good night all and god bless, chat tomorrow xxxxx
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Evening girlies
> Hope the snow doesn't get here, don't fancy driving in it much!
> lupine sorry about your bird:hugs:
> Hi lady, glad dh is taking care of you. Not long until your scan too, I'm so jealous haven't even heard about my first appointment yet. I don't have any symptoms other than tired and little bit of sore boobs.
> Keep up with the soy, dm, PK, Amy, lupine, eesoja, etc, poppy is proof it helps!

Swap your sore bbs for my backache :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

oh and m/c the next time you want to put my hubby on your avatar think of copyright luv xx


----------



## poppy666

Night MC hope connor sleeps better tonight for you :hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

nite, MC! :hugs:

Coral, I haven't even booked the appt yet! I just called the hospital to make the appointment and they're closed until Friday for Thanksgiving! Eeeks I put it off too long :dohh: Hope you hear from midwife soon!! Not fun, not knowing when your main care provider is going to make contact!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thanks coral have you though of contacting them?
Night MC! Sleep well! :hugs:
Hope u get snow amy! :thumbup: haha! dirty biatch .. least i know why u having hard time ttc- must shoot straight out ya mouth! :haha:
We are predicted for fri and sat :(

xxx


----------



## coral11680

Oh yeah lady thanksgiving tomorrow, oh I wish I was in e USA for tomorrow I love all the food! I loved the turkey, mashed potatoes candied yams, breaded cauliflower corn gravy, mmmmmmm and then apple pie and pumpkin pie! Mmmmmmm


----------



## coral11680

No thanks poppy I can't be dealing with a backache :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Coral i got a bump above my bikini line alreadyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

Awww poppy how cute u need to take pics like tink!
I'm off to beddy byes now, see ya Tomis ding dongs xx


----------



## poppy666

Not a chance coral Tink is skinny little minx :haha: im was still trying to get rid of baby flab from korben lol, yeah im off to bed now, nite everyone xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Night Night Dingdongs & Dingdong babies!
Sleep well all of you :hugs:
I'm off to bed now night night! 

xxxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

LOL coral I can certainly see you're missing the food!!

We don't do Thanksgiving personally, but it's fun to see the holiday atmosphere and people getting together and feasting! I remember the first yr when I was a student here in the US I was so homesick cos of Thanksgiving holidays and all other students had left campus to visit their families. My professor used to invite all international students for T dinner it was so great to actually have somewhere to go that day! :)

Anywhooooo, goodnight to the ladies going off now :kiss: It's snowing here too!! I'm off for some chai and biscuits!!! :)


----------



## Hopes314

Yes I am VERY excited for thanksgiving. An excuse to eat like a cow for a day. husband and i have our own thanksgiving, then we go to his parents, then mine. 3 dinners!


----------



## pk2of8

well just a quick check-in... our UK girlies will be up in a few hours (or less) :haha: and i'm just getting 'round to bed...long day, but a good one. amy and lupine, you cracked me up!!! :rofl::rofl: dirty girls!!! :haha::haha: i don't think i could have come up with that one lupine...out the mouth :haha::rofl: now every time i see MC's avatar, i'm going to be thinking about :spermy: where they're not supposed to be!!! :rofl: pmsl :haha:

well day 3 of soy down the hatch for me. 2 more to go. poppy, i will go ahead and do the 200mg. like you said...may as well for the heck of it. :winkwink: 

lupine, sorry to hear about your bird too sweetie...so hard losing a pet. :hugs:

ladyb, i've always lived in FL and i LOVE it...wouldn't trade it for anything! :haha: i am not a cold weather chick at all! i get very very miserable and grouchy in the cold and don't deal well. sorry all you sweeties got snow bbbrrrrrrr. not for me! i like dressing up, but i would live non-stop in tank tops, cut-off shorts, and flip-flops if i could! :winkwink: ok...well i'm going to go now luvs. sleep tight and :dust::dust::dust: dreams to all of us! i'll catch you ladies tomorrow! :kiss:


----------



## phoebe

HAPPY THANKSGIVING XXXXX TO THE US OF A DING DONGS!!!!! XXXXX:kiss::kiss: HOPE U ALL HAVE A GREAT DAY LOADSA LOVE FROM ME XXXXX
gobble gobble hehehehe xxxxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

*Yeah Pheobe exactly............ Happy Thanks Giving Ding Dongs *

:dance::muaha::yipee::friends::headspin::hugs2::shipw::drunk::drunk::icecream::juggle::wine::wohoo::loopy::rain::rain:


----------



## phoebe

hellooooooooooo poppy :hi::hi::hi:
how are u today lovely?? blasted cold isnt it boo xxx


----------



## poppy666

Im good :happydance: and yeah its freezing :cold: I got my folic acid to early this morning too :happydance:

How you feeling? xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning my lovely Ding Dongs! 

I am making the most of no nausea, this part of the morning is the only time of day I am free of it, so I am making the most of it lol It doesn't even let up at night now, its just there till I go asleep and gone when i wake. Still taking the B6, and hoping it wont be as awful today as it was yesterday.....

PK, its freezing here! I don't like the cold at all but I'm dealing with it by not going out lol Never been to Florida, must visit one day lol

Anybody got snow thing morning? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OOOOOOOH YES SILLY OLD TINK FORGOT....

*Happy thanksgiving DingDongs!!!!!!! *

(Gobble Gobble!) :haha:


----------



## phoebe

thats good to hear hun, glad u got folic sorted out too.i've been on that all year hehehe i refused to stop taking it:haha:. actually i saw a thread on here y-day that there has been changes and that e should take it the entire pregnancy, will have to ask mw about that. other than that i am fine today thanks. got my occ health risk assessment today, really wished i didnt hve to leave the house though. could quite happily turn into a hermit in this weather:rofl::cold::rofl: xxx


----------



## poppy666

I got told to stop taking it at 12wks last time but it had vit C i think in it from midwife so i carried on taking till 20wks regardless x

Good luck at your appointment sweetie xx


----------



## phoebe

hi tink :hi::hi:
no snow thank god, just blasted cold brrrrr:cold::cold:
did u see what i put in poppy's reply about taking folic acid thru out the pregnancy??? whats ur view???xxx


----------



## coral11680

Morning ding dongs!
Happy thanksgiving, I'm so jealous wish I was getting ready for a big feast!
Instead I'm going to my Dads to clean then working tonight:cry:
I started taking pregnacare a few days ago and will all the pregnancy.
PK I love Florida, I've been a few times. I could def live in a warm climate, me and hubby have talked about moving to Arizona which may be a little too hot! I've been there once in April and it was in the high 80's then!
I feel a bit nauseous in the morning before I eat.
I told my Mum yesterday, she was happy. :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :wave: happy thanksgiving x x x


----------



## phoebe

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...tions-full-9-months.html?highlight=folic+acid 

this is the thread i found. see what u guys think xx


----------



## coral11680

Pop when are you doing your digi?


----------



## phoebe

morning coral xxx:hi::hi::hi:


----------



## poppy666

Pheobe i just dont see what it would do for you taking it for 9mths? its only effective 1st 12wks isnt it? hmmmmmmmmmm Tink? lol x

Coral gonna buy one tomorrow and do it in afternoon when i finish shopping, you doing one? I did an IC last night :haha: just checking line getting darker x


----------



## coral11680

all my IC's have been pissed on :rofl: yes did digi yesterday:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







nov24th 002.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## coral11680

morning pheebs, pops, Tink :hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well since I am not the healthiest ding dong, I'll be taking my pregnacare throughout my pregnancy to hopefully keep me going lol thats got folic acid in it, so yes I'll be continuing. I think theres no harm in taking it throughout. To be honest though, any Neural defects that could be prevented from taking it will be evident before 12 weeks, so whether it is useful to take beyond the first tri remains questionable. If your going to take a pregnancy multivitamin, then go for it, but I wouldn't worry about folic acid alone past 12 weeks x


----------



## poppy666

Oh its vit d not c lmao :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

when I had my 2 kids in the states I took prenatal vitamins the whole 9 months, it had folic acid in it.


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> all my IC's have been pissed on :rofl: yes did digi yesterday:happydance:

Wooohooooo :happydance:

I got 5 ICs left lol x


----------



## phoebe

yeah i will continue the pregnacare and will see what the diabetic team and mw's think of the folic thing next wk. good luck for ur scan tom tink:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## phoebe

woohoo coral :wohoo: i am all out of ic's and digi's. will have to buy some more methinks. am missing the poas thing. have taken to peeing on opk's now as that is all i've got:rofl::rofl: xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, folic acid doesn't do a heck of a lot after 12 weeks. There are some thoughts that it might aid cell formation and prevent anemia, but to be honest your better off taking a pregnancy multivitamin if you want to take anything at all. Its more likely that the combined effect of a vitamin combination will help support your body and your baby than just taking folic acid alone.


----------



## coral11680

thanks girls!
I have pissed on all my opk's too :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coral, Lovely digi you got going on there :hugs:

Phoebe, I'm excited for the scan too, tomorrow can't come quick enough lol

Pops, looking forward to seeing your digi! Glad you got your folic acid :awww:


----------



## caz & bob

:rofl: you girls are so funny xxxx


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl: with coral. daft arent we?? hehehe xxx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Pops, folic acid doesn't do a heck of a lot after 12 weeks. There are some thoughts that it might aid cell formation and prevent anemia, but to be honest your better off taking a pregnancy multivitamin if you want to take anything at all. Its more likely that the combined effect of a vitamin combination will help support your body and your baby than just taking folic acid alone.

Yeah i wouldnt mind taking vit D if anything after 12wks its ment to be good for you, but dont see the point of folic on its own after first tri either x


----------



## phoebe

hi caz xxx:hi::hi::hi:
i dont know about the others, but i still have to check i'm in still:haha::haha:
i hope u are well hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry Caz! Was only after I read back I saw your post, the post moved so quick we lost ya lol and your first post Coral. Awww lovely you told your mum! x


----------



## caz & bob

i am hun and you well i take folic acid a day but think i will start takeing v c v d aswell xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I ran out of tests Phoebe :haha: but yes, I was checking I was still in. I'm hoping the scan tomorrow will prove that also :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Yeah we are daft. I was never like this with my first 2, only took one test 2 or 3 days after missed af and that was it! 
I kept all my postive pissy sticks but realised that was nuts so just have 2 now:haha: although I still have the digi from yesterday but that will be dead soon :cry:
Yeah it felt nice to tell my Mum. Only my 2 close friends and Mum know now. I didnt tell my Mum they knew before her:-$


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol what do you mean, your friends told her coral? I'm confused! We have only told a few close friends, but we don't really have much in the way of close family. All we have is his dad and his brother, who we are gonna tell after the scan on Friday. Oh and our kids! lol they don't know yet either, not sure whether to wait a while more before telling them or what, i guess everyone will know once they do lol x


----------



## coral11680

no I told my 2 friends before my Mum but she doesn't know I told them before her!
I'm trying to wait to tell kids after 12 weeks, like you said once they know the whole world will know! :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

If your gonna buy anything in the way of vits, get a pregnancy multi, there are many vits useful in pregnancy not just one or two. And at least that way you are taking a safe dose of each of them. Its easy to think vits are healthy, but they can be very harmful in too high a dose. Take for instance the B6 I'm taking for morning sickness, in larger doses it can cause irreversible nerve damage and deform my baby! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol ok I get it now Coral :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

yeah I'm taking pregnancare easier, no need for separate pills just pop one a day and you know it has all the right amount of vits in it!


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> no I told my 2 friends before my Mum but she doesn't know I told them before her!
> I'm trying to wait to tell kids after 12 weeks, like you said once they know the whole world will know! :rofl:

Yeah all my lads mates know now with leaving the damn tests in the kitchen :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:haha: oops


----------



## coral11680

Ok I'm off now, gotta go to my Dads to clean, what fun I cant wait. My own house looks like a bomb went off and I'm going to clean someone elses!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Clean mine if you want lol korben wrecking the joint :haha: cya later xxx


----------



## babydream

Good morning all and HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!

Coral, sorry you have to clean babes, i know you'd rather sleep (((hugs))) I'm glad you told your mum and she's happy. 

Hi pops, hi tink, phoebe and caz!!!!!!

I'm having kind of a nightmare with ff charting stuff, it's bloody complicated!!!!! I took my temp at 6am 36.38C but then i thought i'd do it again and it was 36.30C Why???


----------



## poppy666

Maybe slight more movement the 2nd time? x cant see your chart btw sweetie x


----------



## babydream

How do i put the link here????


----------



## poppy666

Dunno Tink did it for me, so best waiting for her or Coral id mess it up :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all, happy *thanxgiving all american dingdongs!*well i had to ring the doctors today as i still feel sick! its getting worse, he rung back to do an over the phone consultation, he says the early miscarriage and the sickness bug has probably left me feeling wiped out! hence the sickness, i feel sooooo sick and tired, OH said to do a preg test! i cant see me being preggo after the amount of blood i lost and the cramps....anyone else think its possible to still be preggo? i think not! could anything else cause over a week of sickness?...gotta go into town to pay off some of the credit card, should i pick up a hpt?


----------



## babydream

Ok, i think i've done it but now my ticker didn't fit into the siggy!!! Stupid stuff, why am i allowed only 8lines???? Still don't get it!!!


----------



## poppy666

Just pick some up MC, im sure you read about some women having a normal period and been pregnant? better safe than sorry x


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Ok, i think i've done it but now my ticker didn't fit into the siggy!!! Stupid stuff, why am i allowed only 8lines???? Still don't get it!!!

Can see it now :happydance: we all only allowed 8 lines, have you tried putting everything into the center? thats what ive done and managed to get all mine on x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey baby dream, don't pay any attention to the slight change in temp, thats quite normal. Different part of your mouth, you had an extra limb out of your duvet, had a sip of water, rested again while waiting for it to cook....list is endless and means nothing. When taking patients temps in hospital I sometimes repeated it if the result was unexpected, and i never ever got the exact same reading the second time over!

If you make a ticker through FF (theres a tab for that on your 'dashboard') you can post it in your siggy and it will automatically link to your chart when clicked. Alternatively click on your home page and copy the web address, then add it as a link in your siggy. If your having trouble PM me your log in for FF and I'll set it up and send you the code to paste in your sig x


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> morning all, happy *thanxgiving all american dingdongs!*well i had to ring the doctors today as i still feel sick! its getting worse, he rung back to do an over the phone consultation, he says the early miscarriage and the sickness bug has probably left me feeling wiped out! hence the sickness, i feel sooooo sick and tired, OH said to do a preg test! i cant see me being preggo after the amount of blood i lost and the cramps....anyone else think its possible to still be preggo? i think not! could anything else cause over a week of sickness?...gotta go into town to pay off some of the credit card, should i pick up a hpt?

Aw hun, sorry you're still so poorly!! (((((hug))))). Have you lost clots of blood??? If it was just bright pink/red blood it might not have been a m/c. Only dark clots i think. I'd do a hpt just to make sure. Let us know what happens babe. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey baby dream, don't pay any attention to the slight change in temp, thats quite normal. Different part of your mouth, you had an extra limb out of your duvet, had a sip of water, rested again while waiting for it to cook....list is endless and means nothing. When taking patients temps in hospital I sometimes repeated it if the result was unexpected, and i never ever got the exact same reading the second time over!
> 
> If you make a ticker through FF (theres a tab for that on your 'dashboard') you can post it in your siggy and it will automatically link to your chart when clicked. Alternatively click on your home page and copy the web address, then add it as a link in your siggy. If your having trouble PM me your log in for FF and I'll set it up and send you the code to paste in your sig x

My temp keeps going from 36.7 to 36.8 alternate days now :haha: yeah yeah im sad still take my temp :blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well I can see the link honey, but don't see why you can put in a ticker, you have none at all apart from your TDD?! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC yes get a HPT, like I said before, my friend had 3 perfectly normal heavy periods during her pregnancy and when scanned had perfectly healthy 5 month old baby in there lol 

Yes there are some infections that can cause sickness lasting a week or longer. Often what happens is the lining of your stomach becomes inflamed through being sick, then the acid comes along and burns it making it harder for it to recover resulting in nausea and heartburn. Also some virus's can linger for a lot longer than usual when your run down. But POAS to be certain honey x


----------



## babydream

Okay, i think i've got everything there now. Thanks for the tip poppy, that worked! Did i do the chart properly Tink??


----------



## poppy666

Yay!!! Im good for something i guess :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup works fine, although you could have linked your ticker. Not to worry though, what you got going on there works fine! x


----------



## phoebe

right ladies i am off for my occ health assessment now. still wishing i didnt have to go in this cold tho:cold: have got the place all snuggly and have made a massive stew for tea tonight ( though that took 2 hrs and some doing:sick::sick::haha:) shall catch u all later hopefully hugs xxxx keep warm xxxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Cya later pheobe... grrrrrrrrrr wish i could make stew i always cock up n it taste shite :cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good luck Phoebe! :hugs: I had stew for tea last night, and like you cooked tons. Saved it with some crusty bread for lunch. Although right now I might still puke breakfast lol x


----------



## poppy666

Can someone post how to make it please? :blush: will try tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, how can you cock it up?! lol why not try a really basic easy one. Get some casserole beef, a bag of casserole veg (you can get pre cut pre packed from Tesco) water and a beef Oxo cube. Cut the beef up and stew it all together in a pan for about an hour and a half, stir from time to time. Add a little bisto to thicken if you want. Simple as anything and it tastes yum!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

If you want to make it a little more complicated add some pearl barley and dumplings. You can even buy aunt Bessie ready made ones lol I usually pop some of them 'bake at home' french sticks in the oven to serve with it. x


----------



## poppy666

Awww thanks, believe me i cock up everything i try make :haha: i just cpoied n pasted going to try tomorrow now x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Honestly Pops, you can't go wrong! scummy :) x


----------



## poppy666

I cant even make pastry i buy it in the packet, once made cheese n onion pie and the boys said 'mum this is sweet' i looked at the packets in the bin, one was shortcrust pastry the other was victoria sponge mix :haha: i can cock up :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: oh dear :haha: ok then, I believe you. Also if need to stretch it to go round, add extra lumps of potato. I am always having to stretch my meals to 'go round' lol x


----------



## babydream

Aw poppy, now that's a cock up!!!!!

Tink, that sounds yum, i'll try it too. 

Good luck pheebs!!!

MC hope you're okay hun xxx

I'm off to work. Last day at this job. Busy day, and meeting a friend this eve too. I'll come on tonight when i get home to check on things. Until then, be good ding dongs.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: morning luvs!!! 

hi poppy, tink, MC, caz...sorry i missed you coral and phoebe :hugs:

Happy Thanksgiving ... gobble gobble to all the Ding Dongs...US and UK'ers :haha: now's when the real craziness begins with Christmas shopping and such here. ugh...haven't even started yet myself! :dohh: :munch: <------- this will be me ALL DAY LONG today. hehe :haha: always wonderful to spend the day with family :hugs:

anyway, that stew sounds good...i'm a pretty good cook, but i've never tried a stew. been wanting to though...i think dh would appreciate it. i cook a lot of Cuban/Spanish food and then some other meals that probably most everybody makes now and then like spaghetti or lasagna or chili and such. but i've been wanting to look up a good stew recipe to make...maybe i'll try it next week. :winkwink:

i've never taken a separate folic acid vit...always just a prenatal and get whatever folic acid is in that, and take it throughout like tink and coral were saying. too much hassle to take separate pills to me, plus i get sick off of anything so easily when pg :wacko: so the pg multiivit just works better for me. :dohh:

tink, can't wait to see your scan pics tomorrow too!! :happydance:

oh! i forgot to tell you girls, i did decide to take that interpreting job! :happydance::happydance: it will be a BIG change for us. since it's contracted work, there might be times that there won't be a job to do...not right away, but maybe at some point. so it's a bit of a leap of faith in that sense. i think it will be steady enough. i've got to get out of where i'm at. yesterday i was supposed to have the day off and i couldn't b/c i was just BOMBARDED with work emails ALL day long. so i told my boss i will adjust my time sheet accordingly. i'm not using vaca time when i get stuck having to answer so many emails and such. :growlmad: anyway, but beginning of the new year will be a whole new experience in a lot of ways!! i'm nervous and excited about it too. :dohh:

my 10miu IC hpt's didn't come in the mail yesterday. :sad2: i was SO disappointed. i guess they'll be here tomorrow. no mail today for the holiday. i think my af is FINALLY finished too. hopefully just a little spotting today and that's it. :af: blah been a long one this time. i went through a whole box of softcups for af, which is unusual for me, so now i gotta go buy more for Ov time. :dohh: God i hope it works this time!!! i probably won't Ov til Dec 4 or around there, and it feels like it's SO FAR AWAY. i'm so impatient now... *sigh* eh well...nothing to do for it i guess.....:wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

:dohh: didn't mean to leave you out babyd... :hi: and see ya later sweetie! :hugs: have a good day!


----------



## Damita

Afternoon ladies :wave: I am still poorly, slept forever, only got up at 10 to 1pm, my head is killing me and my ear is painful, this tablets haven't kicked in yet :( I hope they do soon


----------



## mothercabbage

:hug: damita, hope you get well soon, i got some more andrews up town, never got hpt! i dont see the point i know im not preggo, just think its the sicky bug+ chemical making me feel crap like the doc said, so thats me home now with :coffee: sat with my feet up until 340pm when chloe gets in from school...hope connor has a nap i feel rubbish...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww Damita, poor you! Sounds so rough. Hope you feel better soon x

MC, get the andrews down ya and hope you get some rest this afternoon x

PK enjoy thanksgiving! enjoy gobble gobbling lol Very excited for you about the new job, I'm sure everything will turn out fine. x


----------



## pk2of8

thanks tink! :kiss:

damita and MC...so sorry you're still sick/feeling poorly :hugs: hope you both get over this quickly! :hug:


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

Hi pk, tink, pops, cabs, babyd, pheebs, damita and anyone else I may have missed:hugs:
Damita hope you feel better soon hun:hugs: are you planning on testing soon?:happydance:
Babyd, I took my temp twice occasionally and it was never the same but never much different just stick with the first I'd say unless it seems unusally low or something.
Just got in form cleaning. I was so tired round there I turned the iron on and while I waited for it to heat up I put Loose women on, next thing I was asleep on the couch:haha::sleep: oops, only about 10 mins though then I jumped up! Made my self a cup of tea to wake myself up!


----------



## coral11680

haven't even bothered taking my coat and boots off, on my way to get the kids now!

Happy Thanksgiving to the yanks! PK good luck with the new job!


----------



## phoebe

hellooooo i,m back xx
how fecking cold, even my cuban cigar nipples have cubans:rofl::rofl: so chuffing glad to be home again funk that for a laff!! app went well, had a couple of heavy teary moments:cry: my manager is such a bitch!! but the occ health seem to be on my side. thankfully. hmmmmmmmmmm my stew is smelling yummy woohoo. have made enough to feed a small country :haha: the hazards of being an ex chef, cant cook small amounts lol.

@ pk happy gobbling and congrats on new job:hugs: xx

@ mother and damita, sorry u both are tom-dick still. get betterer soon :hugs: xx

@ coral:haha::haha:xx

to all the other ding dongs :hi::hi::hi::hi:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

my sickness has gone!!! not totally but enough so i can function!! :yipee: never got any sleep though!!
early night i think, its estimated O day tomorrow so hope OH is up for "a bit" tonight!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Glad all went well Phoebe! Bosses usually are dicks, don't let that person make you cry honey :hugs: mmmmmm an ex chef huh? bet DH is pleased with that lol I am the same since I usually cook for 6 everyday :haha: x

Hey Coral, and bye Coral lol I get the falling asleep thing, this is the first afternoon I haven't fell asleep and thats cause I've had too much to do today x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That would be the andrews MC :haha: I sware by that stuff, great for a hang over belly too! Glad your feeling human again x


----------



## Damita

coral11680 said:


> Damita hope you feel better soon hun:hugs: are you planning on testing soon?:happydance:

Thanks hun :hugs: next Thursday I think will be 14dpo (I think) I'm 8dpo today


----------



## poppy666

Damita :hugs: hope you get better soon xxx

PK fantastic news about the job, hope your having a fab day with your family :hugs:

MC glad your on the mend dont want you ill now busy time & all that :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Glad all went well Phoebe! Bosses usually are dicks, don't let that person make you cry honey :hugs: mmmmmm an ex chef huh? bet DH is pleased with that lol I am the same since I usually cook for 6 everyday :haha: x
> 
> Hey Coral, and bye Coral lol I get the falling asleep thing, this is the first afternoon I haven't fell asleep and thats cause I've had too much to do today x

my other half loves it tink, always getting requests to make stuff hehehe. after the very 1st meal i cooked for him in the early days, he said can i keep u :rofl::rofl: mr romantic eh!! as for work, i'm just gonna keep my head down and attempt to cruise thru these coming months. have got far more important things to think about :baby: and life in general. some people just live and breathe their jobs. i'd hate to have such an empty life myself:haha: xx


----------



## phoebe

Damita said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Damita hope you feel better soon hun:hugs: are you planning on testing soon?:happydance:
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: next Thursday I think will be 14dpo (I think) I'm 8dpo todayClick to expand...

woohoo only a week to go :happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## Damita

phoebe said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Damita hope you feel better soon hun:hugs: are you planning on testing soon?:happydance:
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: next Thursday I think will be 14dpo (I think) I'm 8dpo todayClick to expand...
> 
> woohoo only a week to go :happydance::happydance: xxxClick to expand...

:happydance: I have lost my PMA due to this ear infection and my neighbours are screaming at each other once again.. :cry: but I am going to asda later so will pick up some tests there, they are suppose to good right? :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

I cant wait for all the tester :happydance::happydance:


----------



## coral11680

are you to test early Damita? If so I'm not sure about Asda I dont think there as sensitive as frer or superdrugs. I might be wrong though:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Damita hope you feel better soon hun:hugs: are you planning on testing soon?:happydance:
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: next Thursday I think will be 14dpo (I think) I'm 8dpo todayClick to expand...
> 
> woohoo only a week to go :happydance::happydance: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: I have lost my PMA due to this ear infection and my neighbours are screaming at each other once again.. :cry: but I am going to asda later so will pick up some tests there, they are suppose to good right? :shrug:Click to expand...

Hmmm i got a faint other cycle on an Asda own, you not got a Sainsburys? they 12miu own brand x


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Damita hope you feel better soon hun:hugs: are you planning on testing soon?:happydance:
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: next Thursday I think will be 14dpo (I think) I'm 8dpo todayClick to expand...
> 
> woohoo only a week to go :happydance::happydance: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: I have lost my PMA due to this ear infection and my neighbours are screaming at each other once again.. :cry: but I am going to asda later so will pick up some tests there, they are suppose to good right? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm i got a faint other cycle on an Asda own, you not got a Sainsburys? they 12miu own brand xClick to expand...

Yeah I have a sainsburys and a tesco, okay so many tesco or I could just order some online?


----------



## Damita

coral11680 said:


> are you to test early Damita? If so I'm not sure about Asda I dont think there as sensitive as frer or superdrugs. I might be wrong though:shrug:

Okay dokey I'll get a FRER, I'll order it online so then I have to wait till I can test :haha:


----------



## Damita

Okay I brought a FRER online, so I guess I will have to wait for that to come..


----------



## coral11680

oh good damita where did you order from? When will you get it? I did mine at 10dpo and got a line. Dont you have any cheapies to use first?


----------



## poppy666

Oooooooooooo coral i wish she had some cheapies we havnt had any piccys to squint over for ages :dohh::haha:


----------



## Damita

coral11680 said:


> oh good damita where did you order from? When will you get it? I did mine at 10dpo and got a line. Dont you have any cheapies to use first?

eBay :thumbup: erm.. Tuesday? maybe Wednesday? so 13dpo amd 14dpo, I have no pregnancy tests in the house :nope:


----------



## poppy666

Ohhhh not good :brat: lol x


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Ohhhh not good :brat: lol x

:haha: maybe I'll give in and buy a FRER tonight, :winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

not good at all:brat: you should have oredered some cheapies on ebay you can get about 20 for a few quid, go on order some youll have them by Saturday


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh coral now she teasing us :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

do you have a boots nearby i think they are bogo


----------



## coral11680

:haha: :tease: :haha:


----------



## Damita

:haha: naughty girls!! I do have a boots near me but don't think DH would like to drive me to boots when he gets home, I bet they sell them at asda or sainsburys though as I have to go out to get tea..


----------



## coral11680

yeah but you get one free at boots:haha:


----------



## coral11680

go sainsburys then pops said their tests are sensitive you can do it tomorrow:happydance::haha:


----------



## poppy666

Get ANY i needddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd my fix bc im running out of ICs :haha:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Damita

:haha: It won't pick it up at 9dpo will it?


----------



## poppy666

My ICs picked up a very faint on 9dpo :thumbup: then i got my bfp off a superdrug one 10dpo x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all how are we all doing???

Its freezing here got covered in snow on way back from surestart today but Mckenzie is fast asleep in his pushchair since 02:45!!!! He will be waking up soon for tea. He is much better now he has eaten so so so much today  

Off to watch HP tonight with a friend hopefully Mckenzie is going to be a good boy for daddy


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I got a very feint BFP on a superdrug and an IC at 9DPO, and a feint line on a FRER 10DPO. 

Ooooh all this peer pressure Damita! :hugs: I can't wait for you to test either :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey sleeping bubs! no snow here, but bitterly cold. Avoided it today, but wont be able to tomorrow. It will be for a good cause though lol Scan time :happydance: Enjoy your evening out! x


----------



## coral11680

am so jealous Tinks, can't wait to see pics!:happydance:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi all!!! 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!

Just caught up with all posts took forever, but oh before I forget,

Coral this is for you.... DROOL!!!! :tease::D
 



Attached Files:







1288682440_1600x1200_thanksgiving-feast.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrsamyrach

evening dirty fecking ding dongs
welllllllllllllllllllll u could hang a rail of clothes on my nips im fecking freezing
new thermometer came this morning yipppeeeeeee
also i feel really wet is this normal or am i just gagging for it lol

hope snow comes then my boys wont work lol

tink,coral u will have to tell me when to shag okkkkk


----------



## poppy666

Think it be the Soy Amy plus if you havnt had it for a bit its probz your dirty mind working over time lmao 

Your using OPKs to arnt you? xx


----------



## ladybeautiful

MC, PK, Damita, Tink, Poppy, Caz, Phoebs, Amy - :hi:!!!!

MC & Damita... hope you both feel better soon!!!! :flower:

PK congratulations on taking up the new job!!! :hug:

Poppy how's the backache today?

It's super cold here, wayyy below freezing but no snow quite sunny actually. Friend's invited us for lunch so don't have to cook yayy!!!


----------



## poppy666

LB Its not too bad tonight was starting to get me worried even poas to make sure it was still dark :haha:

Hope your well sweetie? xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Think it be the Soy Amy plus if you havnt had it for a bit its probz your dirty mind working over time lmao
> 
> Your using OPKs to arnt you? xx

no my fertility monitor this month x


----------



## ladybeautiful

I'm good, thanks Pops :hug: My back aches most of the time, but I think it's also because I'm just plopped on my sofa in really bad posture almost all day lol...

Good yours is not too bad. I POAS yesterday too LOL after a week.


----------



## sleeping bubs

good luck with scan tomorrow Tink 

mckenzie is awake and so grump and clingy with a horrible cough still, had his mains but didn't want his desert!!!


----------



## poppy666

Gosh mckenzie had a long sleep is that bc he's poorly or does he sleep that long in general?


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> I'm good, thanks Pops :hug: My back aches most of the time, but I think it's also because I'm just plopped on my sofa in really bad posture almost all day lol...
> 
> Good yours is not too bad. I POAS yesterday too LOL after a week.

I think it dont help i lift korben a lot obviously he just got crawling so im always lifting him away from this, that and the other lol... think us two cursed with the bad backs, Tink and Phoebe the sickness. 

Coral just got sore bbs lucky minx :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

hey luvvies, well i'll be signing off probably for the rest of the day in a bit. we have to head out in about 30 minutes or so, then will be gone the rest of the day. i wanted to get the Christmas tree up, but that's not happening. hopefully will get it up tomorrow then. ladyb, nice you don't have to cook sweetie  i just finished my share of the big meal for the family...green bean casserole and pineapple casserole and peanut butter fudge to add to the dessert pile. :haha: i have a HUGE family, so we divvy up and potluck for thanksgiving. 

MC, glad you're feeling better luv :hugs:

poppy, i'm sure you're little bean (or two) are still in there and cooking just fine :kiss:

sleeping, glad to hear lo did some eating. i hope he continues to get better and that you have a fun time out tonight :hugs:

otherwise...i'm just hangin' out...trying to bide time until O time. this time feels like such a long wait til O. :dohh: not sure why. the soy is really making me feel bad today...headache and nausea. worried about what that will mean for tomorrow and the day after when i up it to 200mg, but i'm determined to tough it out and God-willing, get my own little bean! fxxxxxxxxxxxxx :dust:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Awww imagine by the time you're in 2nd and 3rd tri he's gonna be walking and running around.. gonna be hands full for you with the little cutie and wee dingdong :)


----------



## sleeping bubs

Yer Poppy he almost always has a 2-3hr nap in afternoon esp when go to toddler groups but then doesn't go to bed till 9pm sometimes earlier lol How old is Korben now???


----------



## ladybeautiful

PK - hope you have a wonderful thanksgiving dinner and great time with your family!! 

Bubs, let us know how HP is. I have yet to see it! DH doesn't like it so need to find other company.


----------



## poppy666

PK you always have to get that ( two) in there :haha: Just wait till your in the 2ww and you get your BFP im gonna say triplets :tease:

LB my eldest 2 boys also had a 16mth age gap too, but i cant remember how hard work it was back then bc i had a 3rd boy 11mths after the 2nd arrived :dohh:

Think when you get older your more patient and dont stress at every little thing... plus if i find im stressing im going on the Vallium :rofl:


----------



## sleeping bubs

wow u did have ya hands full Poppy lol 

Yer will do LB my oh doesn't like it either lol Well I cooking my tea and hopefully oh will be hm soon as got to be round friends half 7.

Well speak ya all later


----------



## poppy666

sleeping bubs said:


> Yer Poppy he almost always has a 2-3hr nap in afternoon esp when go to toddler groups but then doesn't go to bed till 9pm sometimes earlier lol How old is Korben now???

Oh your sooooooooooooooooooo lucky :cry: i get 20 mins in the mornings and about same for the afternoon nap.. bed at 7.30, he's 8mths tomorrow x


----------



## poppy666

Cya later SB enjoy your evening :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> PK you always have to get that ( two) in there :haha: Just wait till your in the 2ww and you get your BFP im gonna say triplets :tease:
> 
> LB my eldest 2 boys also had a 16mth age gap too, but i cant remember how hard work it was back then bc i had a 3rd boy 11mths after the 2nd arrived :dohh:
> 
> Think when you get older your more patient and dont stress at every little thing... plus if i find im stressing im going on the Vallium :rofl:

mine will be fecking quads ive took 200g every night:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: I could just imagine you coming on one day saying that lol you'd shit yourself, but ud be ok :haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

mrsamyrach said:


> mine will be fecking quads ive took 200g every night:dohh:

:rofl:

just keep lots of baby names ready amy!


----------



## pk2of8

that's b/c you're the queen of soy and shagging amy :haha: so you'll have plenty of good results to show for it!!! :winkwink::haha:

i can't help myself poppy. lol .... now that you mention it tho (triplets), i had a dream of that recently. scared the shite out of me, but then i figured, what the hell. :wacko::shrug: if it's triplets, so be it, and i'll be done for good then. :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

You may be eating your words PK and Amy and im so gonna laugh :haha: Pk that pineapple casserole and peanut butter fudge sounds soooooooooooooo good YUM!!! Im hungry now x


----------



## pk2of8

well if i end up eating my words, at least i'll have plenty of pineapple casserole and desserts to go with it! :rofl::haha:

i agree with you too pops...that you deal better with it as you get older. all the little things that bothered me with my older ones, i'm sure won't be the same now. :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

ok sweeties...i gotta go...off to see the fam! will talk to ya later luvs! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Cya tomorrow PK and enjoy your meal with the family :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

oooooooooooooooo not queen of shagging i have to drug the ginner x


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all:wave:
hope youve all been enjoying thanx-giving!!! all the food sounds yummy, well my OH has come in from work and gave me a hug straight away, i must look shocking, i dont usually get that much sympathy from him when im ill, he's even taken connor up for a bath!!! he never baths the LO....ive just taken some more andrews, think it started waring off, sickness started again...if i get a :bfp: next month ill not have a break from feeling sick!!! just want it to go!!!!!!!!!!!!
so...who's got snow?? it had another go at snowing earlier but seems to have stopped again now, not a snow lover, ill have to move to florida for the sunshine!!


----------



## poppy666

Hey sweetie big :hug: nice of you dh to help out, mine is just putting korben bed, no snow here but we ment to get it by weekend sadly, so im going to make sure i do a big shop whilst dh home as im not driving on that shite i hate it :growlmad:

Just watching Eastenders atm then may go for a bath x


----------



## mothercabbage

im still watching emmerdale, will watch eastenders after, thank heavens for sky plus!!:haha:
so did you manage to talk damita into testing tomorrow? bad girls!! :haha:peer pressure!!:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Ermmm dunno she wasnt giving anything away :haha: arhhh we all bad at that, just wait till your in the 2ww :happydance:

I turned emmerdale off to watch eastenders totally forgot it repeats on other channed eastenders at 10pm :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: ryan with no top on...if id have known id have turned over quicker too!!
as for me...im NEVER testing early again!!! no way!! xx


----------



## poppy666

I know Ryan fit as :haha: as for testing early can totally understand sweetie, will still be excited when its your time :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Ha ha naughty ladies, I'm not caving well I'm not allowed dh wants us to wait as we don't want to be disappointed and be all down when it's negative, sorry girls


----------



## mrsamyrach

this bloody roast dinner is scrumptious xxxxxxxxx

any1 watch traffic cops x


----------



## poppy666

No cos cops piss me off & those programs get me ranting lol x


----------



## mrsamyrach

ooooooooo fresh cream scone now then the soy x


----------



## poppy666

I fancy an ice lolly lemonade one be good x


----------



## mrsamyrach

i love cider lollies xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

been cutting and sticking save the date cards all evening. Then I have to celophane more teddys for the scouts bazaar on Sat, I don't know why I always offer to do the jobs that take the most time lol Ah well only about 30 cards and 20 teddys to go :rofl:

Was happilly tucking into a satsuma until whilst lifting the segment to my mouth it passed the image on the computer screen of Poppys ticker! Really its very cute poppy, but with the light of the comp screen behind it, my satsuma segment looked just like your baby Pops lol Awwwwww little ding dong segment xxxx lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and the save the date cards are for a friend, not me lol I got married last year x


----------



## poppy666

Awww Tink... so my baby gonna look like its been tango'd :haha: why dont you get one of those tickers on yours? x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> i love cider lollies xxx

Nver had i take it you make them? lol, but seriously dh going shop i want an ice lolly x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hmmm yes think I might get one, didn't want to be a copy cat, do you mind? x

I would also LOVE and ice lolly. Mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## poppy666

Nahhhh just click on it n scroll down the bottom where it says 'new tickers' i like it bc not a lot of them on here :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

As soon as you said that it disappeared?!


----------



## poppy666

lol here https://women.evenhealth.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yay! Awww got one, see mine looks even more like a segment, with pith lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

But very cute all the same. Thank you Poppy :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

LOL It does too :haha: looks cute x


----------



## mothercabbage

i like that ticker too girls!...well eastenders ryan got me all hot and bothered, :winkwink: so guess what we have been up to!!!:sex::haha:
and judging by my ticker its not bad timing!!! well done ryan!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

dirty slut bitch


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx trollop! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: Gobby's back on lol


----------



## mrsamyrach

errrrrr gobbys been here all night thankyou


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: gobby!!! think that :sex: was a bit of a waste of time, when he pulled out,some :spermy: dribbled out!!! :dohh: do you think i managed to keep some "in"


----------



## poppy666

MC the times i did it it dribbled out everytime i just lay.. went to bathroom on two occassion and others just went to sleep ewwwwwwwwww x


----------



## mothercabbage

well im in bed now so what will be will be! im going to sleep now too, so ill say goodnight. xx:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Night MC sleep well, me going too in a min :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hi all,

You dirty dirty girls!!! MC, i have the image of you in bed naked writing your post!!!! ewwwwww stuff leaking ewwwwwwww Good night, sleep well xxxx

Damita, i'm sorry you're still unwell, hope you'll feel better soon. I can't wait for you to test too :)

Hi Ladyb, sorry about your back. That pic for coral made me drooooooooool!!! Yum!!!

PK, congrats on the job, hope you're enjoying thanksgiving hun. 

Coral, you must be exhausted hun, no wonder you fall asleep. 

Pheobe, don't let that biatch upset you babe, few months and you're out. 

Tink, i can't wait to see your scan pics tomorrow, so excited!

Amy, you'll have so many babies at once you make up for 11years of ttc hun. 

SB, gosh your lo can sleep for such a long time, lucky you! 

Lupine, i'm sorry about your bird hun, i'd die if anything happened to my cats. 

I forgot what else i read. sorry. Hi everyone else xxxxx

I took my third dose of soy tonight, no headache or anything anymore yeeeeey. I had a lovely time with a friend i havent seen for about 5years. Today was my last day at my job (been there for 4years), i'm starting another one on Monday. No snow here yet, but very very cold. I'm off tomorrow and the whole weekend, yey! 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

quiet night here tonight...got back from a lovely dinner with the fam. so nice to see all my bros and sisters and hang out for a while...and the kids had a blast too of course. well, i took 200mg of soy tonight. 1 night to go. thank God only 1 more night left, b/c i thought i was going to vomit just having to force 5 more pills down. i don't think i could keep doing that if it had to be several more nights for that many pills. :sick: if this doesn't work, i don't know what i'll do. :nope: well, good night luvs. :kiss::hugs: talk to you tomorrow! mwah!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning lovely Ding Dongs. Just a quicky cause I got lots to do before I go for the scan. Hope everyone is ok, and will catch up with you later when I'm home xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Hi all,
> 
> You dirty dirty girls!!! MC, i have the image of you in bed naked writing your post!!!! ewwwwww stuff leaking ewwwwwwww Good night, sleep well xxxx
> 
> Damita, i'm sorry you're still unwell, hope you'll feel better soon. I can't wait for you to test too :)
> 
> Hi Ladyb, sorry about your back. That pic for coral made me drooooooooool!!! Yum!!!
> 
> PK, congrats on the job, hope you're enjoying thanksgiving hun.
> 
> Coral, you must be exhausted hun, no wonder you fall asleep.
> 
> Pheobe, don't let that biatch upset you babe, few months and you're out.
> 
> Tink, i can't wait to see your scan pics tomorrow, so excited!
> 
> Amy, you'll have so many babies at once you make up for 11years of ttc hun.
> 
> SB, gosh your lo can sleep for such a long time, lucky you!
> 
> Lupine, i'm sorry about your bird hun, i'd die if anything happened to my cats.
> 
> I forgot what else i read. sorry. Hi everyone else xxxxx
> 
> I took my third dose of soy tonight, no headache or anything anymore yeeeeey. I had a lovely time with a friend i havent seen for about 5years. Today was my last day at my job (been there for 4years), i'm starting another one on Monday. No snow here yet, but very very cold. I'm off tomorrow and the whole weekend, yey!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

morning hunni:wave: your image would have almost been right! i had mi knickers bk on :rofl:
glad you had a good day with your old friend!!:happydance:
whats the new job?? xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning lovely Ding Dongs. Just a quicky cause I got lots to do before I go for the scan. Hope everyone is ok, and will catch up with you later when I'm home xxxxxxxxxx

morning tink, cant wait to see pics!!! i was going to say hope all goes well but i know it will!!!! FX for twins :haha: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

pk2of8 said:


> quiet night here tonight...got back from a lovely dinner with the fam. so nice to see all my bros and sisters and hang out for a while...and the kids had a blast too of course. well, i took 200mg of soy tonight. 1 night to go. thank God only 1 more night left, b/c i thought i was going to vomit just having to force 5 more pills down. i don't think i could keep doing that if it had to be several more nights for that many pills. :sick: if this doesn't work, i don't know what i'll do. :nope: well, good night luvs. :kiss::hugs: talk to you tomorrow! mwah!

morning pk:wave: i definately think there is something bin this soy taking!!! lots more women announcing bfp after taking soy, it seems i should have given it ago to!!!! FX for you to pop out a good strong egg(or two):haha: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all, hope you are all well:flower:, im very tired today!:sleep: connor woke at 3am and hardly slept since!!! but im not grumpy with tiredness, more like giddy!!:wacko::haha: i dont know why i just am in a goooooooooooooooooooooood mood today!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:
staying indoors all day today too! far too cold to venture outside! 
any1 testing today?? i think damita is next for testing?? 2nd dec if i recall....still no toxic?? and mommyv has been quiet! hope your all ok girlies.....xxx


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies :hi:
Tink, Cabs:hugs:
Tink cant wait to see pics of your orange segment:haha:
I need to sleep but for some reason I'm not tired.
Cabs, you dirty girl, glad you got some good :sex: in this cycle. Havent u Bd'ed for last 3 nights? Thats what I did this cycle. I BD'ed CD12,13,14 and O'ed on cd 15:thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

just looked at your ticker, squeeze another in tonight if you can, do you think you o'ed yet?


----------



## babydream

Morning girls,

MC, sorry connor gave you a sleepless night but lucky us you are in a good mood. I'm usually in a silly mood and laugh my head off when i'm overtired. 

Coral, hun i'm guessing YOU ARE overtired now that's why you don't feel it anymore, please look after yourself, night shifts are not good, believe me. 

Tink, hurry up!!!

All the rest of ding dongs, Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

@coral, not sure if ive O yet so ill be :sex: for the next couple of nights...got a feeling i O today though, CM has gone almost clear and watery, there was lots last night!(tmi) whilst :sex:...so far weve BD on CD10,12 and 13....ill get him tonight too!!!:haha:
@baby dream...did you temp this morning? any more headaches? xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sat at station feeling nervous and excited. Trying to down a bottle of water :haha: had to go loo a min ago or I'd never make it through the journey lol 

Morning cab, coral and babydream :hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: tink... excited for you!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

MC just ground connor ive grounded korben :haha: dont know why he's being so restless 2 nights in a row now :growlmad: oh n carry on dtd i want you all fat this Xmas :haha:

Babydream hope your well sweetie :hugs:

Tink you jammy bugger having a scan, im still waiting to hear back from hospital for an appointment, cant wait till you get back with piccy :happydance:

PK glad you had a lovely time yesterday and fx those Soy do the trick & dh is ok around Ov time, you need that eggy now :hugs:

Coral hows your bump? Im starting to not fit in some of my jeans ALREADY :growlmad:

Anyone else ive missed hope your all well :hug:

ASM i woke in a right aggitated mood snapped at dh for nothing :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> MC just ground connor ive grounded korben :haha: dont know why he's being so restless 2 nights in a row now :growlmad: oh n carry on dtd i want you all fat this Xmas :haha:
> 
> Babydream hope your well sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Tink you jammy bugger having a scan, im still waiting to hear back from hospital for an appointment, cant wait till you get back with piccy :happydance:
> 
> PK glad you had a lovely time yesterday and fx those Soy do the trick & dh is ok around Ov time, you need that eggy now :hugs:
> 
> Coral hows your bump? Im starting to not fit in some of my jeans ALREADY :growlmad:
> 
> Anyone else ive missed hope your all well :hug:
> 
> ASM i woke in a right aggitated mood snapped at dh for nothing :shrug:

the LO's mustnt like the coldness, we had to have the radiators on low all night!!! how fecking cold!!!:growlmad: as for you snapping at OH...that will be the preggo hormones proper kicking in!!!:haha: poor OH needs to stay out of our poppys way!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

<-----another new avatar!!! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well that was a nightmare lol my train didn't come, had to wait for the next on 40 mins later! Gonna be a bit late, rang them and they are still seeing me. Phew! Morning pops, yes Jammy but at a price, prob not worth it but I simply couldn't wait lol x


----------



## Damita

:wave: morning ladies, my ear infection is going!!! wooohoooo!!


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwww tink, nightmare!!! glad you can still have the scan though!!!!:happydance:
@damita...:wohoo: for the ear getting better!!!!


----------



## poppy666

MC the avatar is classic n funny as :haha:

Damita glad your ear infection is shifting sweetie :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Oh tink, shite!!!!! It's too cold for waiting so long for a bloody train. I'm glad at least they will still do your scan. xxxxx

Hey poppy, i'm sure dh understands this stuff, he's been going through this a few times. It wouldn't be strange from me, i usually give him a bullocking for nothing and he takes it cheerfully. 

Damita, good news hun, finally the meds kicked in so glad you're better xx

MC, of course i love the avatar, i'll make the same picture for lunch and send it to dh when ov. lol No headache for me hun, i'm taking 200mg tonight. Took my temp this morning half asleep, it's weird i have to get use to it. xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

@poppy...i like to keep changing it!! :haha: think we need a bit of cheering up now and again!! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Oh tink, shite!!!!! It's too cold for waiting so long for a bloody train. I'm glad at least they will still do your scan. xxxxx
> 
> Hey poppy, i'm sure dh understands this stuff, he's been going through this a few times. It wouldn't be strange from me, i usually give him a bullocking for nothing and he takes it cheerfully.
> 
> Damita, good news hun, finally the meds kicked in so glad you're better xx
> 
> MC, of course i love the avatar, i'll make the same picture for lunch and send it to dh when ov. lol No headache for me hun, i'm taking 200mg tonight. Took my temp this morning half asleep, it's weird i have to get use to it. xxxxxx

copy and past it to your comp!!! ive got it as my desktop background on lap top...saw some other funny ones but quite rude!!! made me laugh!! lol
200mg of soy!! how many pills is that? and is tomorrow your last dose?


----------



## babydream

I'll check out those pictures too! It's five pills yuk and tomorrow is the last day, yeeey. than i'll shag and shag and shag till xmas hahahahahahah


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: MC and she calls us dirty bitches :haha: right i better go do some cleaning, catch you all later xxx


----------



## Damita

Thanks ladies :hugs: I just got a huge load of CM.. did any pregnant ding dong's get that?


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream....<----dirty biatch!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

i did in previous pregnancies damita.....FX!


----------



## Damita

Thanks, I don't normally get this much CM in TWW... I want it to be yellow ish :haha:


----------



## babydream

:haha: You don't know me at all!!! pmpl


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Everything was fine, saw little heartbeat. Post pic when I get home x


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: well done tink!!!!


----------



## babydream

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Everything was fine, saw little heartbeat. Post pic when I get home x

Yeeeeeeeeeeey, i'm chuffed for you tink!!!!!!! I can't wait to see the pic!! xxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

and i thought you were going to put up a rude but funny avatar!! cute though!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Damita

Yay! Congrats Tink!


----------



## pk2of8

morning girls! :hi:

yay tink!!! can't wait to see the piccies luv! :yipee:

damita, glad you're feeling better hun. :hugs:

poppy, i'd defo say that's just the pg hormones kicking in. dh needs to pamper you whilst having mood swings if he doesn't want his head bit off :haha:

babyd, this is the last day of soy for me and i'm SO glad...i don't like taking pills and forcing 5 extra down was torture last night. all for a good cause tho, eh? :dohh:

MC, sounds like you're getting a good amount of bd'ing in there sweetie! God, i hope dh cooperates this time with it. i should be most fertile starting around next thur or fri and into the weekend, so we'll see. if i don't get it this month, i guess i'll give the soy one more go 'round, so we could do it together mc if you want to try it. :hugs: 

otherwise, i hope my IC's come in the mail today!!!! will be hard not to poas on one of them just b/c they're new! :haha: i'm getting more anxious about the sa results. so worried it will be bad news...i'm just trying not to think about it too much, but not having a lot of luck with it. :wacko:


----------



## coral11680

hey girls just woke up!

Tink yay :yipee: for the heartbeat cant wait to see the little bean!:happydance:
Damita I had more cm and stil do, its creamy/watery hope this is a good sign for you:thumbup:
Babydream, thanks I hope this night work isnt going to effect my pregnancy, I know I need to rest but its hard with the other kids etc. Glad u only have one more night of big pills!:haha:
Cabs, wish I was in a good mood, I'm like poppy snapping at everyone very grouchy:growlmad:


----------



## Damita

coral11680 said:


> Damita I had more cm and stil do, its creamy/watery hope this is a good sign for you:thumbup:

That makes me feel better :)


----------



## coral11680

also glad you are feeling better hun:hugs: are you sure you are not testing tomorrow:blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well I'm back! :happydance: Only gonna post 1 piccy, you really cant see much on any of them lol the head is at the top. Awwww little Tink Bean, so pleased to meet you :baby: :cloud9:

Anyhow, apparently my uterus is 'bulky' which is why I have a bump already :haha: 

Hope your all ok! Damita, I have had more than usual CM since O, its Creamy/ watery like Coral said. I cant wait for you to test! Off to read the other posts and get some lunch xxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

where is she/he?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_3015.jpg

lol didn't work the last time x


----------



## babydream

Aw tink, you're right can't see much but still aaaaaawwwwwwwwww lol

I'm so glad everything's okay, you can relax now hun. Have you got a name yet????


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well if its a little girl, I think she will be called Hazel. It was my mums name and DH's mums name. We both lost our mums this year, so if not a first name will be a second name. Apart from that we haven't got a clue lol

To be honest all I could work out of the pics is a little bean with a flashing centre lol (heartbeat) I wasn't expecting much this early anyhow, just wanted to know it was ok x


----------



## babydream

I'm sorry to hear that hun, it's tragic to lose one family member let alone two but you were there to help each other. Hazel is a lovely name and it's a nice thought. I'm the same with my grandma's name (Julianna) i'd like to give it for a middle name. 

I guess we know we wouldn't see much but hearing the heart beat is still very reassuring. Were you alone or with dh??


----------



## pk2of8

aw Tink :hugs: such an adorable little bean you have there! :cloud9: Hazel would be precious if a girl. :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

On my own, I told DH not to worry till the 12 week scan, that we wouldn't really see anything anyway, and I'd call him straight away. He will be in from work in a min, but i sent him the pic on his phone. Awww Julianna is a fine name for a little girl ;) lol although I'm biased.

Were going to find out what were having at the 20 week scan so I guess we wont worry to much about names till then, narrow the choice down a little lol x


----------



## mrsamyrach

you want to try taking 5 pills a night with gastric band in x


----------



## Damita

Aww what a cute bean you have Tink :cloud9:


----------



## Damita

coral11680 said:


> also glad you are feeling better hun:hugs: are you sure you are not testing tomorrow:blush:

:haha: I have no tests, and DH is working so I am stuck at home which I think is a good thing :winkwink:


----------



## pk2of8

no thanks amy! i don't know how you're doing it! i thought mine were going to come back up last night :sick:


----------



## mrsamyrach

it takes me about an hour though to digest them
ive got really sticky cm at mo dont know bout anyone else x


----------



## pk2of8

sticky cm after af is normal amy. i'm actually confused about my cm today... (sorry if tmi...) it was sticky this am, but last time i went to the loo had some that looked like ewcm. it was stretchy but not very wet, clear with opaque streaks. still kind of sticky but it did stretch too, so i'm confused :shrug::wacko: i don't know what to think of it. wish it all wasn't so complicated. i don't know if the soy is supposed to give you more ewcm earlier or what?? it's got me worried i might miss my Ov. 

where's poppy??? poppy, did you have more ewcm or have it earlier with the soy?


----------



## mrsamyrach

cant see u missing ov on cd7 unless it as happened before you can ovulate twice in one month
it will prob be the soy x


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls weekend again goes so quick well my temps have stayed low dont no that is x x x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Pk thats happened to me this month too cd7, got me all confused

I didn't get the same last month when I took the soy but I am taking a higher dose this month, guessing it's that! 

Hope all the other Ding Dongers are ok

Oh and Tink lovely pic hun, glad everything went ok

I have cheated and missed quite a few pages, hope I havn't missed anything important


----------



## mothercabbage

pk2of8 said:


> morning girls! :hi:
> 
> yay tink!!! can't wait to see the piccies luv! :yipee:
> 
> damita, glad you're feeling better hun. :hugs:
> 
> poppy, i'd defo say that's just the pg hormones kicking in. dh needs to pamper you whilst having mood swings if he doesn't want his head bit off :haha:
> 
> babyd, this is the last day of soy for me and i'm SO glad...i don't like taking pills and forcing 5 extra down was torture last night. all for a good cause tho, eh? :dohh:
> 
> MC, sounds like you're getting a good amount of bd'ing in there sweetie! God, i hope dh cooperates this time with it. i should be most fertile starting around next thur or fri and into the weekend, so we'll see. if i don't get it this month, i guess i'll give the soy one more go 'round, so we could do it together mc if you want to try it. :hugs:
> 
> otherwise, i hope my IC's come in the mail today!!!! will be hard not to poas on one of them just b/c they're new! :haha: i'm getting more anxious about the sa results. so worried it will be bad news...i'm just trying not to think about it too much, but not having a lot of luck with it. :wacko:

:wave: PK...we are not doing the soy next go round!!!! we will both get :bfp: in Dec!!!!! its fact!!! if DH doesnt co-operate :gun: just let me know!!!! when should you get the results of SA?? FX its all good!!!!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_3015.jpg
> 
> lol didn't work the last time x

awwwwwww nice to meet you :baby: ding dong!!! :wave::hi: did they adjust your dates at all tink? xxxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sleeping bubs

great news Tink  

Seems that Mckenzie has the same idea as Conner and Korben as he was up half 3 had a bottle then wanted to play lol But he now asleep for the afternoon  He was in a creach this afternoon while I was a parents meeting at surestart and around 3pm he wants his bottle and playworkers were wondering what he was doing so asked me cos he was pointing at his changing bag and signing milk (but they didn't know what he wanted) so cute lol


----------



## mothercabbage

@amy...sorry the soy is a pain in the ass for you...hope it works though! will all be worth it if it does!!!!:hug::kiss:
@PK...if you have ewcm i would :sex: just to cover it...do you opk aswell? i know you did last cycle but cant remember if you were going to this cycle????:hugs:
@BABYDREAM....do you have any ewcm yet? any pains or twinges....?:kiss::friends:
@coral...i saw you came on earlier ...:wave: hope that little :baby: dingdong is being good and not making you too tired and sicky!!:hug:
@sleeping.....awwwwwww bless LO...hows his eating today? is he better now? :hugs:
still no toxic? wondering how china is too....
@poppy....did you get your cleaning done?
as for me....well i never went out today...but my so called friend who knows all about my TTC(she is the only one apart from bnb n OH,that know we are still TTC,we told everyone else it was on hold to get them off our backs)...came round for a cuppa today and brought me OPK!!!!!!!!!!! told her i wasnt poas this cycle!! anyways ...temptation took over and i poas! opk was +...will post a pic later, i knew something was brewing,said that yesterday!so BD tonight, OH has just worked 6 shifts in a row, im going to have to work my magic to get "it" tonight...:dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

@sorry daisysmummy..:wave: xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> @amy...sorry the soy is a pain in the ass for you...hope it works though! will all be worth it if it does!!!!:hug::kiss:
> @PK...if you have ewcm i would :sex: just to cover it...do you opk aswell? i know you did last cycle but cant remember if you were going to this cycle????:hugs:
> @BABYDREAM....do you have any ewcm yet? any pains or twinges....?:kiss::friends:
> @coral...i saw you came on earlier ...:wave: hope that little :baby: dingdong is being good and not making you too tired and sicky!!:hug:
> @sleeping.....awwwwwww bless LO...hows his eating today? is he better now? :hugs:
> still no toxic? wondering how china is too....
> @poppy....did you get your cleaning done?
> as for me....well i never went out today...but my so called friend who knows all about my TTC(she is the only one apart from bnb n OH,that know we are still TTC,we told everyone else it was on hold to get them off our backs)...came round for a cuppa today and brought me OPK!!!!!!!!!!! told her i wasnt poas this cycle!! anyways ...temptation took over and i poas! opk was +...will post a pic later, i knew something was brewing,said that yesterday!so BD tonight, OH has just worked 6 shifts in a row, im going to have to work my magic to get "it" tonight...:dohh:

its not a pain in the ass just hard taking it and it will not win i force it downx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Measured 3 days younger, but that could be different come the 12 week scan which they will go by. When they are tiny, missing even half a mm when measuring the image can take you back a few days so keeping an open mind lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwwwwwwwww....likkle :baby:


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @amy...sorry the soy is a pain in the ass for you...hope it works though! will all be worth it if it does!!!!:hug::kiss:
> @PK...if you have ewcm i would :sex: just to cover it...do you opk aswell? i know you did last cycle but cant remember if you were going to this cycle????:hugs:
> @BABYDREAM....do you have any ewcm yet? any pains or twinges....?:kiss::friends:
> @coral...i saw you came on earlier ...:wave: hope that little :baby: dingdong is being good and not making you too tired and sicky!!:hug:
> @sleeping.....awwwwwww bless LO...hows his eating today? is he better now? :hugs:
> still no toxic? wondering how china is too....
> @poppy....did you get your cleaning done?
> as for me....well i never went out today...but my so called friend who knows all about my TTC(she is the only one apart from bnb n OH,that know we are still TTC,we told everyone else it was on hold to get them off our backs)...came round for a cuppa today and brought me OPK!!!!!!!!!!! told her i wasnt poas this cycle!! anyways ...temptation took over and i poas! opk was +...will post a pic later, i knew something was brewing,said that yesterday!so BD tonight, OH has just worked 6 shifts in a row, im going to have to work my magic to get "it" tonight...:dohh:
> 
> its not a pain in the ass just hard taking it and it will not win i force it downxClick to expand...

good for you amy!!!!! hope it works!! xx


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> sticky cm after af is normal amy. i'm actually confused about my cm today... (sorry if tmi...) it was sticky this am, but last time i went to the loo had some that looked like ewcm. it was stretchy but not very wet, clear with opaque streaks. still kind of sticky but it did stretch too, so i'm confused :shrug::wacko: i don't know what to think of it. wish it all wasn't so complicated. i don't know if the soy is supposed to give you more ewcm earlier or what?? it's got me worried i might miss my Ov.
> 
> where's poppy??? poppy, did you have more ewcm or have it earlier with the soy?

For PK & Amy.. my CM was a lot like ewcm before ov and after either sticky or ewcm but with white in it all the way till i got my BFP and i still get it :shrug:

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/myffchart.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## coral11680

AWWW Cute little beanie ding dong tinK:happydance:

Thanks for thinking of me cabs, I got a couple of hours kip earlier and feel ok. Picked th kids up from school and went straight to Sainsburys to get shopping!
Need to get in pj's now and snuggle and watch Telly!


----------



## coral11680

oh cabs yeah def get another shag in hun:winkwink::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> oh cabs yeah def get another shag in hun:winkwink::haha:

oh yes!!! for deffo, already started groping OH up...he's well up for it! chloe is staying at grandma's and connor has only has an hours sleep so he wont be too late out of bed!!:yipee: checked CM..its still white but quite watery not sticky or stretchy...:shrug: no ewcm yet....but opk is deffo +......


----------



## coral11680

Dont worry I never got ewcm.


----------



## babydream

Hey girls, just checking in quickly...watching Sex and the city 2.

Poppy thanks for putting your chart in babe i had a good look and was very helpful.

I knew you had a nap MC well done. You are up for an exciting night i see, enjoy!

Tink, your 12wk scan is not far everything will be okay. 

Coral, get into your pj's and keep warm hun, i've been freezing my ass off today, it's so cold in the flat with all the heating on. 

I'll finish watching and be back xxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Thanks babyd yes it is so so cold today brrrrrrrrr :cold:
I haven't watched it yet but had a copy for a while. Let me know if its good then I'll watch it!


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey MC yer Mckenzie is much better and eating had 3meals today and his bottle this afternoon which he drank 6oz. Even ate for Nanny as me and oh was looking at a house as we want to move and looking at another one tomorrow.

Have fun with all that action tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

My dh is asking for some bum loving tonight bc i wont let him visit my garden till im 12wks :haha: told him to feck off n go toss or something :rofl:


----------



## sleeping bubs

lol Poppy they just can't wait


----------



## poppy666

Well nothings going in there so he's gonna have to sort himself out lol, anyways glad Mckenzie is a lot better :hugs: korben hasnt had his tea or his bottle n he's gone to bed so not sure if he under the weather or teething :shrug:

Hope we not in for a long night grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr x

Hows your cycle going? x


----------



## babydream

lol poppy he has his needs!!! give him a blow job!!! pmpl xx


----------



## babydream

coral11680 said:


> Thanks babyd yes it is so so cold today brrrrrrrrr :cold:
> I haven't watched it yet but had a copy for a while. Let me know if its good then I'll watch it!

It's worth watching hun, i had to see it for myself after all the bad reviews i've heard. I like chick films so it was good for me. Check it out xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Ewwww no id gag i think :haha: blow up doll he can have if he desperate x


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Ewwww no id gag i think :haha: blow up doll he can have if he desperate x

You nutter!!!!!!!!!! lol lol lol lol


----------



## babydream

I'm getting a headache and a bit agitated. I might be just tired, waking up at 6am to chart is not fun. I haven't been out all day it's just tooooo cold. It should be an early night but i think dh is going out for a leaving do and i can't sleep until he gets home. :(


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: blowjob!!! dirty girl!! :haha:
just had fish n chips, yummy!!! now to sit and watch telly!!!as soon as connor is asleep its sexy time..pmpl xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey poppy hope Korben is ok. my oh doesn't get that either lol 

Well AF due the 2nd Dec had a lot of cramping in the last week (but have IBS too) CM is constant lol and slightly sore bb!!! Trying not to think about it lol


----------



## babydream

Is it not okay to have sex in the first tri poppy????? I really haven't got a clue.

Also, i'm on cd5, it's still okay to take ibuprofen, right?


----------



## poppy666

sleeping bubs said:


> hey poppy hope Korben is ok. my oh doesn't get that either lol
> 
> Well AF due the 2nd Dec had a lot of cramping in the last week (but have IBS too) CM is constant lol and slightly sore bb!!! Trying not to think about it lol

Ive suffered from IBS for years not nice especially the cramping :growlmad: but dont help i have a terrible diet... so did you get plenty of :sex: missy? :haha:

Babydream i just dont want to tempt fate doing it too early, also i had a low lying placenta with korben till around 32wks n bled on a few occassions whilst dtd so he can go toss :rofl:

Dont think ibuprofen will do anything would it? get some down your neck sweetie if your heads hurting xx


----------



## mothercabbage

i had lots of sex when i was preggo with both my LO's...are you not supposed to???


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream, its unlikely that you have O just yet so id say get some ibuprofen taken!! just not after O, just in case! xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi all!
Sorry i ain't been on in ages i ain't been well :(
Too many pages to catch up on lol have i missed anything?
Well im on cd2 :( totally bummed n feel like giving up with ttc for a while just don't know what to do next x


----------



## sleeping bubs

haven't had loads:sex: but hopefully at the right times though 

i have been so hungry lately esp through the night at 3am this morning really wanted cream crackers lol

yer my diet isn't too great either lol


----------



## babydream

I'll do that MC, thanks.

Sorry you're feeling down Jen, we've all been there but keep the PMA we'll help you. It's not easy, but i'm sure this feeling will go in a few days and you'll be back to your old self. At least i hope so. (((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: jenny...awwwwww hun..:hug: lots of girls are trying soy...not me but its working for them!! xx


----------



## poppy666

sleeping bubs said:


> haven't had loads:sex: but hopefully at the right times though
> 
> i have been so hungry lately esp through the night at 3am this morning really wanted cream crackers lol
> 
> yer my diet isn't too great either lol

Cream crackers at 3am? omg your mad lol

Jenny big :hug: sweetie


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks girls!
I was gona try soy, had a look around the shops for it but in the health shop the dose the tablets came in were like 750mg, too high right??? Then in boots i think i found the right ones at 40mg but they had loads of other ingredients in them??? I got confused lol x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny go Tesco's in the supplement department, its a yellow n white tub... 40mg per tab xx


----------



## babydream

Yeah Jen, i'm taking those ones too, i know they have lots of other ingredients listed but it's okay. You need the yellow and white tab Soya Isoflavones. 30capsules. It says one a day but just ignore that lol If you can get it tomorrow that's cd3 for you it's perfect. Start tomorrow night with 160mg.


----------



## poppy666

Yeah you tell her babydream :haha: turning into a right Soya thread now lol x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks poppy i'll look tomorrow x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks babydream! How long would i take it for? x


----------



## poppy666

Make sure you use OPKs tho cos your ov day could be earlier or later sweetie x


----------



## sleeping bubs

Mckenzie was on my lap watching his sing and sign dvd he coughed and then was sick projectile style think he choked him self bless him hopefully he will go to bed in a bit as he is really grumpy


----------



## poppy666

Oh god what he choke on? i go into a panic when they do that... aww bless him x


----------



## mothercabbage

aww no! poor thing, my LO just getting sleepy, OH has nipped out to tesco! he loves his little car! lol x


----------



## sleeping bubs

nothing thus think mucus etc as he has a cold!!! Thats wot was doing though the night a few days ago think I will get his milk now and take him to bed


----------



## babydream

OOOhhh dear SB, hope lo is okay!!

Haha poppy you taught me everything about soy lol

Jen, take 160mg cd3-4-5 and then 200mg on cd6-7 xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks for the advice girls, will let u know if i manage to get my hands on soy tomorrow x


----------



## poppy666

You shouldnt have a problem getting it from a main Tesco store sweetie xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

well milk and bed didn't wk wouldn't take milk or let me put him in his cot but now he is winning at my feet


----------



## poppy666

Awww hate it when they dont know what to do with themself, have you no calpol? x


----------



## coral11680

oh no pops your poor hubby waiting that long :rofl:

It is def safe to have sex, if u do and bleed then maybe not but in a normal healthy pregnancy there is no risk to the baby. Of course if someone wants to wait that is their choice. I think I spotted a bit after sex when I was pregnant with Chloe, but only a little and everything was fine.

SB sorry your LO is ill, poor thing.
Cabs, getting your sexy on again tonight woohhooo:haha:


----------



## coral11680

Oh and Jen, :hugs: sorry AF got you. Good luck with the soy


----------



## poppy666

Coral to be honest i just dont feel like i want it :haha: sat here eating an ice lolly lol n undone my bra cos its digging in me, think i need a bigger size x


----------



## babydream

:rofl::rofl::rofl: MC the :sex:machine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coral11680

yeah pops I know what you mean, we use poor hubbys to get what we want then cant be bothered :rofl: por sods:haha: I wish I needed a bigger bra my little boobies dont even grow in pregnancy:cry:


----------



## poppy666

well at least your little bbs hurt mine still not hurting :haha: they grown n harder but dont hurt, poas again tonight lol dh thinks im mad x


----------



## Damita

sorry about the AF Jen :hugs:

I feel sick too many marshmallows..urgh...


----------



## babydream

Damita said:


> sorry about the AF Jen :hugs:
> 
> I feel sick too many marshmallows..urgh...

Aw damita, i'm having a hot choc i'd love some marshmallows with it xx


----------



## poppy666

Damita stop being greedy then lol.. i did that tho with chocolate biscuits felt horrid after x


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> sorry about the AF Jen :hugs:
> 
> I feel sick too many marshmallows..urgh...
> 
> Aw damita, i'm having a hot choc i'd love some marshmallows with it xxClick to expand...

Mmm hot choc, I am having that but I had 6 marshmallows I think a little too much:dohh:


----------



## babydream

Damita said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> sorry about the AF Jen :hugs:
> 
> I feel sick too many marshmallows..urgh...
> 
> Aw damita, i'm having a hot choc i'd love some marshmallows with it xxClick to expand...
> 
> Mmm hot choc, I am having that but I had 6 marshmallows I think a little too much:dohh:Click to expand...

6?????????????? i can eat a whole pack in one go!!! i have a terribly sweet tooth lol


----------



## coral11680

actually they are not very sore at all, hope I'm not imagining it:dohh: they ache a bit every now and again but not much, I dont have anything to pee on! lol:haha:
MMMMMMM hot chocolate I think I'm having some now!:haha:


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> sorry about the AF Jen :hugs:
> 
> I feel sick too many marshmallows..urgh...
> 
> Aw damita, i'm having a hot choc i'd love some marshmallows with it xxClick to expand...
> 
> Mmm hot choc, I am having that but I had 6 marshmallows I think a little too much:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 6?????????????? i can eat a whole pack in one go!!! i have a terribly sweet tooth lolClick to expand...

:haha: I'll send you mine, I feel really sick now


----------



## Damita

Yay hot chocolate gang :dance:


----------



## babydream

yay, everyone's having hot chocolate!!!!!! I have the galaxy smooth, hmmm... i've had better but it was hot and really enjoyed it xxxxx Enjoy you all xxxxxxxxx

cheeeeeeeeers


----------



## poppy666

Well actually im here drinking a glass of cold milk after a lovely ice lolly :haha:


----------



## Damita

Ice lolly? it's freezing, crazy poppy!


----------



## mothercabbage

glass of wineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :drunk: im not preggo yet!!!


----------



## poppy666

YET :haha:

Damita i wanted one since last night, im happy now lol x


----------



## babydream

Oh great, glass of cold milk and wine, that's not hot choc!!!! lol Anyway, enjoy girls xxxx oh i just remembered i need to take my soy!!!! shit!!!


----------



## coral11680

Oooo too cold for ice lollies brrr did u crave them in other preg?


----------



## poppy666

:haha: how many nights now on soy? x


----------



## mothercabbage

enjoy your soy babydream.!! im not drinking hot chocolate ive gotta seduce my man soon!!! a little wine makes it all the more interesting!!! :rofl:


----------



## babydream

One more to go poppy and I'm done!!! 

Good for you mc, wine makes me sleepy, I'd need tequila!! Lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello! been out, missed you guys lol We went out with friends to the dogs, and had a meal. Was fun, but my back is killing and i was freezing.

We told DH dad tonight, went down like a lead balloon. He asked if we were keeping it :rofl: pfft He wasn't nasty about it but he's a straight down the line practical man. To him it don't make sense lol Ah well, i'm sure our new addition will win him round, if its a girl she's gonna have Grandad wrapped round her little finger ;)

Looking forward to catching up with you guys over the weekend, I'm gonna take a chance and skip my nighttime tablet. I am not peeing much at all, so I'm worried about my kidneys. Its a common side effect with my tablets unfortunately :( FX everythings ok. Bet after that I'm peeing all night lol and with that I'm going to bed. Will catch up on your posts in the morning :hugs: x


----------



## pk2of8

hey girlies :hi: well have a good night's rest sweeties! :hugs:

last night of soy for me, so we'll see how it goes. i don't think i've ov'd yet, but me and dh did get down to it :sex: earlier today, so that's a good start! :happydance: hopefully we can keep it up all the way through O time. fxxxxxxxx well, i guess we'll talk more tomorrow sweeties! :kiss: nitey nite! :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

i have never ever been so terrified driving home from work
fucking blizzard nearly crashed my car 3 times


----------



## poppy666

Amy i hate driving in the snow especially when it ice's over :growlmad: take care everyone who's on the roads today :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Morning ladies.. well afternoon now, quick question I just got a huge lump of CM and it had a yellow colour to it, what does that mean?? I took a picture DH thinks I am odd..


----------



## mrsamyrach

where the feck is everyone surely not shagging
well i only managed 4 soy at 1am this morning i was nearly gipping


----------



## pk2of8

dang you're right amy...where is everyone??? weird. well, i'm just popping in for a moment. going to go run with dh and then try to get our garage cleaned out a bit. too much junk in there. 

well, otherwise, good morning luvs :hi: killer headache here, but plugging away.

amy, i think it's ok that you only got 4 soy pills down last night. that's still 160mg...pretty high dose. last night was your last, right?


----------



## mrsamyrach

yeah last 1 last night thank god well took em at 1am this morning
cm is creamy yellow????


----------



## poppy666

Think i had a tinge of yellow cm earlier on then went to stringy white cm like fertile cm x


----------



## poppy666

Amy when are you going to start using your OPKs? x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all well Mckenzie seems better today he was sick again last night but after that he was fine he was in our bed and had 6oz milk 3:30am and some medicine and has had breakfast and lunch!!! So fingers crossed.

We were on the way to look at a house today and some idiot went into the back of our car while we were waiting at the roundabout said he couldn't stop!!!! But everyone is ok and car is not that damaged a small dent and a crack in the lights but will have a check again later got his phone number!!! So we didn't see house in the end but leaning more towards the bungalow we saw yesterday!! Anyway back to TTC talk having weird cravings for cream crackers and I not even pg yet lol waiting till next thursday 2nd to test!!

Amy my cm is usually white and sometimes yellow I have no idea what it means lol I should really look into things and research a bit lol


----------



## poppy666

Looking forward for you testing Thurseday :happydance: glad little one is better :hugs:

Im waiting to view a house landlord hasnt got the keys back yet which is so annoying bc i wanna move soon n settle for xmas x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Amy when are you going to start using your OPKs? x

i dont use em popps im using my monitor this month x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh yes sorry i remember now, is that the CBFM? Do you have to poas everyday with that x


----------



## mrsamyrach

welllllllllllllllllllll i kinda cheat i use a used one up to cd9 then pee xx


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Think i had a tinge of yellow cm earlier on then went to stringy white cm like fertile cm x

Fingers crossed then, I'll have to see what it is like tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: Right well no cheating this cycle missy i really dont want you risking missing your ov day.... just bear in mind on the Soy you may ov earlier or later like i did, so gonna make sure you catch that damn eggy this month :kiss:


----------



## eesoja81

Hi, everyone!!! Long time no chat! Yesterday was what was 'supposed to be' the busiest day of the year for my store, but not so much. We are one of the top 20 stores in the company, so, 1 slow day doesn't hurt us, but it just sucks after so much preparation! Oh well, at least I got to BD last night!!!

Poppy-how are you feeling? Bet you can't wait to move! Nesting!!!
Tink-how are you? I don't think I ever asked you, but w/your illness, are you also anemic? Taking iron w/your prenatals?
PK-hey, girl! I REALLY need to clean out our garage before the weather gets bad, props to you for getting it done-I'm too tired!
Phoebe-hey, how are you doing?
MrsAmy-sorry 'bout the drive last night-I'm just waiting for the bad weather to hit. I live on a corner of a golf course and a small airport, and 1/2 mile from Lake Erie, so the wind is horrendous, as well as lake effect snow! Hope you don't have to deal with it again any time soon!!!
MC-how are you? I haven't read through the 120 pages I missed, but any developments on your neighbor and her kids?

who else, who else-I didn't take notes today!


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> Hi, everyone!!! Long time no chat! Yesterday was what was 'supposed to be' the busiest day of the year for my store, but not so much. We are one of the top 20 stores in the company, so, 1 slow day doesn't hurt us, but it just sucks after so much preparation! Oh well, at least I got to BD last night!!!
> 
> Poppy-how are you feeling? Bet you can't wait to move! Nesting!!!
> Tink-how are you? I don't think I ever asked you, but w/your illness, are you also anemic? Taking iron w/your prenatals?
> PK-hey, girl! I REALLY need to clean out our garage before the weather gets bad, props to you for getting it done-I'm too tired!
> Phoebe-hey, how are you doing?
> MrsAmy-sorry 'bout the drive last night-I'm just waiting for the bad weather to hit. I live on a corner of a golf course and a small airport, and 1/2 mile from Lake Erie, so the wind is horrendous, as well as lake effect snow! Hope you don't have to deal with it again any time soon!!!
> MC-how are you? I haven't read through the 120 pages I missed, but any developments on your neighbor and her kids?
> 
> who else, who else-I didn't take notes today!

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy eesoja81 nice to see sweetie :hugs:

I never nested with any of mine that i can remember :shrug: especially my last i never had any energy :haha: plus i suffered from SPD and could hardly walk near the end with him, hope i dont get that this time x


----------



## eesoja81

Oh, forgot to mention...my suspicions were true about my SIL. I met her for shopping at midnight yesterday, and she almost passed out! Why, you ask? She's pregnant, of course! We had our first two together and now she's on #3! She can't even keep #2 under control, I don't know how she's gonna get on-we'll see! I do wish her the best, though, I'm happy to have a new little niece or nephew.


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, Pops! What is SPD-maybe I'm dumb, but I can't figure it out!


----------



## poppy666

Really bad pelvic pain i started it with korben around 23wks hurts when you walk n i struggled to get out of bed near the end lol but worth the pain x


----------



## eesoja81

eesoja81 said:


> Hey, Pops! What is SPD-maybe I'm dumb, but I can't figure it out!

Ok, looked it up. Wow-that must have been really difficult to deal with-sounds scary and painful! Hopefully you won't suffer from it again, then! The article I read said it didn't necessarily have to happen in subsequent pregnancies, so fx for you! :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

hey ladies hope you are all okay :hugs: i am trying unsuccessfully to put my chart on my signature what page of ff do i have to go to to get code so i can put up my chart? :dohh:

xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

lupe wait till coral or tink come on they did mine xx


----------



## eesoja81

Ok, ladies. I'm off, once again. Have a great rest of the day! I'll be thinking of all of you and will hopefully get on to chat tomorrow! A Sunday off? I don't know what I'll do with myself...oh yes, I need to Christmas shopping!


----------



## poppy666

Cya later sweetie have a lovely evening :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

hi all :wave: wow its quiet on here....hope your all well!!
we went to clifton moor shopping today, got some xmas pressies for the kids! shiny colourful plastic for connor and a flat screen tv for chloe!! spent a fortune but will be worth it to see their little faces on xmas morn!!...the roads were not too bad going into york and back but it started snowing again and now its freezing outside....its going to be an ice rink in the morning!!so anyone driving in the morning...please be carefull!!:hug:
on the TTC front ...think O has passed so im in the TWW now, :sex: last night :yipee:and hopefully one last time tonight just to be sure...OH says he's up for it but we shall see....going to get connor bathed and ready for bed so ill be back on later....xxx
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

eesoja81 said:


> Hi, everyone!!! Long time no chat! Yesterday was what was 'supposed to be' the busiest day of the year for my store, but not so much. We are one of the top 20 stores in the company, so, 1 slow day doesn't hurt us, but it just sucks after so much preparation! Oh well, at least I got to BD last night!!!
> 
> Poppy-how are you feeling? Bet you can't wait to move! Nesting!!!
> Tink-how are you? I don't think I ever asked you, but w/your illness, are you also anemic? Taking iron w/your prenatals?
> PK-hey, girl! I REALLY need to clean out our garage before the weather gets bad, props to you for getting it done-I'm too tired!
> Phoebe-hey, how are you doing?
> MrsAmy-sorry 'bout the drive last night-I'm just waiting for the bad weather to hit. I live on a corner of a golf course and a small airport, and 1/2 mile from Lake Erie, so the wind is horrendous, as well as lake effect snow! Hope you don't have to deal with it again any time soon!!!
> MC-how are you? I haven't read through the 120 pages I missed, but any developments on your neighbor and her kids?
> 
> who else, who else-I didn't take notes today!

the neighbour had court on wednesday, apparently it got adjurned until mid january because the dad failed to give dna samples!!!!!...its a confusing story but the long and short of it is he kicked off with the nurse and she asked him to leave!! sounds like neither of them should have the kids!!!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> hi all :wave: wow its quiet on here....hope your all well!!
> we went to clifton moor shopping today, got some xmas pressies for the kids! shiny colourful plastic for connor and a flat screen tv for chloe!! spent a fortune but will be worth it to see their little faces on xmas morn!!...the roads were not too bad going into york and back but it started snowing again and now its freezing outside....its going to be an ice rink in the morning!!so anyone drining in the morning...please be carefull!!:hug:
> on the TTC front ...think O has passed so im in the TWW now, :sex: last night :yipee:and hopefully one last time tonight just to be sure...OH says he's up for it but we shall see....going to get connor bathed and ready for bed so ill be back on later....xxx
> :hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxx

Woohoooooo 2ww :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I know its bloody freezing outside, just pinched some salt to put on front street its already turning to ice brrrrrrrrrrrrrr :cold: x


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: how are you all well having a drink tonight just feel like one not had one for 2 month xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i hate the weather at this time of year!!!! i wish i could hibernate! only the turkey and veggies to get now and we're all done!!!! oh yea! and the crackers!! :haha: hows your shopping going poppy? xx


----------



## poppy666

Ohhh id love a drink, go spoil yourself cazz :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: caz xx


----------



## caz & bob

i need one all the shopping i have done hate this time of year haha having a Bacardi and coke keep me warm xxxx


----------



## babydream

Hi girls,

Hope everyone okay. we had snow by this morning but it's all gone. 

MC, 2ww yeeeey exciting, fx for you hun. Good job on the shopping, i havent' even started yet, didn't get anything at all. 

Hi eesoja nice to see you, have a good shoppping day tomorrow. 

Caz, enjoy your bacardi and coke :)

Poppy, hi hun, all okay??

Hi PK, amy and tink be careful in the snow, hope you're okay amy, driving in that condition is not good at all. 

Afm, last night of soy, my cb digi ov sticks came in the post today. My temp dropped so much this morning, is it normal??? I was really cold last night and i wore my all in one on the top of my pj's to keep warm. Would it make my body temp drop so much?? Anyway, cd6, hoping for b'd tonight but i'm feeling too tired and if dh wants to watch tv till very late i'll be very pissed off. 

Hope you all are having a nice sat eve, i think i'm gonna watch stupid xfactor again if nothing else is on. Not a big fan of it anymore.


----------



## poppy666

Last night of Soy :kiss: think thats everybody after tonight off it isnt it? I wouldnt worry about a temp drop this early it could be bc it was freezing last night, just concentrate on the temp rises after ov :happydance::happydance: lol.

MC i did some shopping but no where near finished we'll be still out xmas eve at this rate :dohh:


----------



## babydream

thanks pops, i usually finish my xmas shopping on xmas eve. Dh asked me what i want for xmas and i said a bfp! He just looked at me asking what the hell is that??? He meant present but i don't have a clue. What do you girls want for xmas, you could give me and idea what to tell him and also what you getting for dh????? He loves football, cars, typical young guy. I can't buy him a jumper and i have no energy to think about it. I'm not into parfume or jewelery (spelling?).


----------



## poppy666

Your same as me my family hate guessing what to get me n dh always slips up what he's getting me so its never a suprise :shrug:

Buy him something on the lines of a gadget then or a game if he got a PS3 or XBOX x


----------



## mothercabbage

i got spoilt last year and with the expense of the new car and lots of decorating over the last few months, weve decided to have a kids only xmas! less stress for me trying to find something for OH...and him...me...so sorry babydream i cant really help!:dohh: no way am i watching that shite, id rather watch paint dry!!
earlier i checked for CP and CM and it felt lumpy??? also had a bit of blood there?? never had that before, also it hurts, i think it could possibly be the :sex: weve been having but im not sure??my CP is a bit lower and softer than yesterday so im thinking O has deffo been and gone now....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh dear, another hectic day almost gone and no baby and bump time.........roll on Monday cause I have another day out all day tomorrow :( not a good mix with early pregnancy- I just need to hibernate!

:wave: dingdongs. Anything new?! xxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Hmm, i'll think of something, i don't really want anything, i'd rather save the money and go away for a weekend with dh. I'm going to fix a chicken curry for dinner, i'll be back later. xxxxxxxxxxxx

PS: i haven't got a clue how to check cp, hope the bleeding is nothing mc xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hmmm, will have to get my thinking cap on for you babydream. I doubt I'll be much help though, I'm crap with men presents! Or why dont you actually make the weekend away your presents this year? 

MC, some women have a little spotting after O, maybe youve hatched a cracker this cycle!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and enjoy your little drinky caz! x


----------



## mothercabbage

i hope it b/c ive hatched a cracker!! could i have infected my cervix from checking its position and CM, i have obviously washed hands before and after, my insides(up mi fluff) feel tender....hope i havent upset mi bits!!! might just leave it alone now! :dohh: thanx for your input tink, made me feel a little better! :hug:


----------



## KristyHart

Evening all

I have not been on in a while, been trying to ignore everything this month and it has worked... I am due af Monday and have not tested once yet :thumbup:

Kinda felt af ache today but just thought hey ho, not my month again. I am not going to test until Tuesday am if af dont arrive Monday.

Had another set of 21 day bloods last week and get results Monday. Also gonna be sent for scans as I get pains from O to af. Hubby got his pot for his sperm count too. Bless our new doctor :thumbup:
 
Hope you are all well.

I shall report back Tuesday

xxx


----------



## MommyV

Ladies I just wrote and really long post and lost it so now just a quick replacement. I'm pretty sure I o'd yesterday which means you and I mc are in the same boat for our tww. I told u it would take me so long to o that we'd o at the same time.

Tink- Glad to see baby ding dong is doing well

Hi to all the other ding dong ladies and I'll be on tomorrow with more to write and hopefully I will not lose the entire post.


----------



## mrsamyrach

i have never ever seen so much cm as i have when i have come home
white sticky cm bit stringy gonna test in morning xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning honeys, nice to a have min to jump on. 

Yay for O Mommyv! lots and lots of sticky bean dust for you and MC. I cant think off the top of my head but also including anyone else entering the TWW! x

Mrs Amy, sounding really promising with that CM, make good use of it :sex: x

Hey Kristy! :wave: so proud of my future bump buddy, you had a great attitiude this month, FX it pays off for you. I'm keeping everything crossed af doesn't show up Mon, and you get a great bit fat positive Tuesday. Keep us updated wont you? x

Soy ladies, think most of you are finishing up now aren't you? wishing you an 'Eggsallant' Ovulation this cycle :haha: can't wait to see your BFP's rolling in! x

Damita, sure I read you had some yellow CM. Nothing at all unusual there, a lot of women get it after O. I know its unusual for you so hopefully its a good sign your BFP is on the way! x

Eesoja, I am not taking any extra iron yet, just whats in my prenatals. Gonna have a blood test this week. No looking forward to the results really, cause extra iron for me means extra constipation which is already a problem :( Wait and see. How are you? haven't seen much of you lately :hugs:

Pregers ding dongs hope your little beans are all AOK :) anyone entering the dreaded morning sickness stage yet? I'm not finding much relief with the B6 :( but I'll keep taking it a couple more days. x


----------



## Hopes314

Havent been on lately because of the holiday, and then shopping yeserday, and then i just slept for like 15 hours. so exhausted. anywayy.. because of crazy few days im not 100% sure when I o'd but I'm quite certain it already occurred. Temp was nice and high this am. I know FF is going to say I o'd yesterday, which is POSSIBLE, but I doubt it. my previous few temps were just inaccurate and I skipped a day too. too busy. trying not to worry TOO much about all the details this month. but we have been making sure to BD lots and take a day off here and there, so thats whats important, not knowing down to the second when i ovulated lol. Don't feel great about this month though somehow. Wish we could just make this happennn. Husband's birthday is on Dec 8th, and I have ONE test left. Really want to try to wait til night of dec 7th to test so that if its a BFP I can give it to him as a birthday present the morning of dec 8th. (If i test any earlier I won't be able to hold in the excitement til his bday)


----------



## poppy666

Morning wow its quiet everyone cant be bonking surely :haha: im well excited now we got some in the 2ww and as you say Tink Soy ladies finished taking it ( watch for the cramps now ladies lol)

Kirsty fx for you this week :hugs:

Tink no morning sickness for me, i get the odd nausea in evening n morning but think bc im dealing with korben i dont feel it as much or maybe i wont get as much bc my body is use to the hCG with only being 8mths since i had korben? :shrug:

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend x


----------



## lupinerainbow

sorry i sort of came on then ran :( not been well spent the day either on toilet or with my head in a bucket 
We had a tiny bit of snow that was really light and lasted for about a minute :/ so none here yet
just frost and fog everywhere, amy have you thought of getting snow chains? 
My chart is so strange it leads me to believe i am dying slowly :haha:.. my temps just keep getting lower but
that could be cause i not been well i suppose? 
MC could it not be implantation bleeding? 
I got my OH a box set of gavin and stacey so far cause i asked him what he wanted haha but its his bday on the 28th and his mum, dad, neice, nephew,, sis in law birthday early jan so i got alot of money to spend and not alot in my account :shrug: he might have to do it this year
he got me a ps3 game paid for half my phone and paying for my dog to be spayed! (she is in season at moment though)
I'm excited cause my cp is high and i would say medium but i dont really know cause i not done it that much plus i can only just reach it so hoping OV is soon but not done test yet cause i just woke up. Sorry if TMI but i don't think it really matters here :rofl: 
will post page thing on bottom of this for ff if u want to peek at chart ;)
Hope all the pregnant ding dongs are feeling good and the baby ding dongs are okay :) 
Poppy i would be but mean OH says i have to wait till tonight and stop being crazy cause we meant to be following smep but i added a few times in :blush: :rofl:
My Ovulation Chart 
xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awwwwwwww sweetie you got the bug? :hugs: ive manage to stay well away from friends who had it, did have a day of running to the loo not to be sick tho ( tmi) :haha:

I didnt take too much notice of my chart at the beginning plus i didnt understand it lol but did watch it more after ov time x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:morning all,
@KIRSTY...glad to see you back on!!! hope all is well with DH :spermy:..and good luck for testing!!!
@MOMMYV...what days have you :sex: this cycle, i think we should have :sex: last night, BUT whilst :sex: i had to get OH to stop, my insides are so sore during BD, im sure it shouldnt hurt the way it was last night so......i never got the goods..:dohh: but good luck to us both!!! when will you test?
@tink...hope you dont need iron...i had bad constipation when preggo with connor, it was awful....much sympathy..:hugs:
@AMY...:dust: for this cycle hunni....have you finished the soy now?? xx
@HOPES...hope you can give DH that ace b-day pressie!!! wont be long after you for testing!! :dust: and :hugs: 
@POPPY........hows the little bump coming along? glad your not too bad with morning sickness, did you suffer with the other LO's?? it has been quiet on here lately, you can tell its around O time and that most of you are preggo!!!! either :sex: or :sleep:


----------



## mothercabbage

lupinerainbow said:


> sorry i sort of came on then ran :( not been well spent the day either on toilet or with my head in a bucket
> We had a tiny bit of snow that was really light and lasted for about a minute :/ so none here yet
> just frost and fog everywhere, amy have you thought of getting snow chains?
> My chart is so strange it leads me to believe i am dying slowly :haha:.. my temps just keep getting lower but
> that could be cause i not been well i suppose?
> MC could it not be implantation bleeding?
> I got my OH a box set of gavin and stacey so far cause i asked him what he wanted haha but its his bday on the 28th and his mum, dad, neice, nephew,, sis in law birthday early jan so i got alot of money to spend and not alot in my account :shrug: he might have to do it this year
> he got me a ps3 game paid for half my phone and paying for my dog to be spayed! (she is in season at moment though)
> I'm excited cause my cp is high and i would say medium but i dont really know cause i not done it that much plus i can only just reach it so hoping OV is soon but not done test yet cause i just woke up. Sorry if TMI but i don't think it really matters here :rofl:
> will post page thing on bottom of this for ff if u want to peek at chart ;)
> Hope all the pregnant ding dongs are feeling good and the baby ding dongs are okay :)
> Poppy i would be but mean OH says i have to wait till tonight and stop being crazy cause we meant to be following smep but i added a few times in :blush: :rofl:
> My Ovulation Chart
> xxxx

morning LP..:wave: im hoping the slight spotting i had was an O bleed....popped out a good strong egg!! got doubts about this cycle now though as we never :sex: last night!!:dohh: time will tell....
ive read that CP is high b4 O and when it goes back to a low position ..O has occurred! hope you O soon!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Morning MC yeah they all dirty bitches and :sex: Had terrible morning sickness with my 1st & 3rd... none with Gage and korben fx just the odd bit with this one :happydance:

It will be busier on here next week most be well into the 2ww x


----------



## mothercabbage

yea every1 will be SS:haha: including me, im going to try not to but you know what its like...i think this ones a girl for you!!!
have you got your xmas tree up? im thinking next week or so to put ours up xx


----------



## poppy666

No waiting to hear about a house so no point, should know end of this week hopefully x

Flaming korben attacking the comp lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yea i 4got you were moving!! well hoping to...hope you manage to get settled in b4 xmas!!! xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

I don't know how i got it :( not been near anyone who did! Bless you- I hate it worse than the sick bit! :haha:
Yeah i read that soon so i will be jumping OH again today whether he likes it or not :rofl: poor him! 
Its quiet cause alot of people waiting for O there is not crazy ss and trying to keep up PMA yet this is the boring
bit but as you said it will be TWW for alot of people next week so will be back to 10+ pages a day!

xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls not ruff at all today off the bacardi had 3 nice glasses woke up fresh im doing a nice roast today starving carnt wait were having chocolate gateau after xxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo that sounds nice caz!!! im starvin!!!! xx


----------



## babydream

Hellooooooo!!!! How is everyone?? Most of you are in the 2ww i can't wait to follow you. Thank god soy ended i had such a headache last night again. What else is coming?? 
My temp went down again drastically. Poppy i can't find your thread the started with the charts, where is it? I'd like to have a look. 

Tink, have a good day hun, Pops i hope you'd hear about the house soon, caz wow 3glasses of b&c would hit me hard, mc hope you had a nice brew (fb) and sorry you're in pain when b'd. Lupine, i'm sorry you got the bug hope you'll be okay soon to keep on b'ding. Hopes, had a nice holiday? Don't worry babe, i'm sure you got that eggy. 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Caz you could of invited me and MC for dinner :haha:

Babydream you mean my chart? x

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/myffchart.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mothercabbage

morning babydream, my brew was nice, i let OH have a lie in so when he got up he made me one, ive got washing to do today :laundry: but i cba!! its work and school uniforms though so ive got to do it!!!:dohh: roll on tomorrow when i can sit n do feck all.......
hope you O soon baby dream!!! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Caz you could of invited me and MC for dinner :haha:
> 
> Babydream you mean my chart? x
> 
> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/myffchart.jpg[/IMG]

yea!!! i wouldnt have minded joinging ding dongs for a sunday roast!!! im not doing one today, no energy! cba, bangers and mash for us! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

No point me doing a roast only me and Wade today, Gage down manchester till tonight, so dunno what we having yet :shrug:

Just caught up on all the washing over weekend, but be loads tomorrow, think one of my unwire bra wires has got caught in the washer its making a racket lmao


----------



## babydream

I'd love a meal with you all :) maybe one day!! MC, i really hope i ov soon, i'm not sure when to start doing opk, i remember reading something about it but can't find the thread. 

Thanks poppy, i meant the thread you said you started with the bfp charts. I might be able to find it though. Dh had to go to London and his car didn't start, prob out of petrol and too cold to start, he took mine so can't go far today. I think i'm doing feck all today, did the washing today and dh will eat something at his brother's. I cba to cook. Maybe something quick.


----------



## poppy666

Here you go, i just bumped it you'd think everyone would like to help others wouldnt you x

https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/469096-bfp-charts-post-here-help-others-2ww-0-a.html


----------



## mothercabbage

is start them opk soon babydream....when do you usually O? on a non-soy cycle?


----------



## babydream

Thanks poppy i've found it, not much on there, shame. Yeah, i thought it was a good idea but only 3people was bothered and 2of them was a ding dong. My chart will be there if i get my bfp. I'm just worried why my temp suddenly went down under 36C. Can't see many ladies with that low. 

MC, if i have a proper 28day cycle then around cd14-15 i ov. I hope it would be earlier this month but i take it as it is as long as it's gonna give me a bfp. :)


----------



## poppy666

Remember its getting a lot colder lately babydream so that may effect your temps etc, sure Tink will sort you out lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream...think it maybe due to the weather, if the covers come off you then its bound to be lower, im sure youll still see a pattern forming and be able to judge O...some women O earlier but our poppy was later than usual, so make sure you start that :sex: soon and opk....do you have some in? x


----------



## babydream

Poppy maybe the thread should be in the 2ww section but somehow it should be advertised in the bfp section. Don't know...


----------



## coral11680

morning girlies :hi:

Sorry not been on yesterday just was tired and busy with the kids!

Today Hubby and I are cooking a late thanksgiving dinner and my Mum, Dad and brother are coming over. Cant wait to eat!!

Damita are you testing tomorrow? Not sure I can wait any longer:haha:

I dont have much nausea just a bit here and there, hope I dont get much, but I think I was 6 or 7 weeks when it kicked in before:shrug:


----------



## babydream

i've got opk about 5 cheapie and 7cb digi. I need to make sure they'll last. You think cd10 is enough to start?? i told dh he can't go to the pub next week, i don't want him to drink even 1pint of beer cause i need healthy swimmers and as many as poss. Same with the cigi. He's not an active smoker maybe 1-2/day but don't want that next week either. He said okay okay, but i know he meant 'okay just shut up you wouldn't know about it' hahahaha, like it's true, i can smell anything on him, i'm like a canine dog!


----------



## mothercabbage

get him told baby!! :rofl::haha:


----------



## Damita

Afternoon ladies :wave: I could sleep for Britian today... I love my bed :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

thats a symptom!!!!! ...:rofl::haha:


----------



## coral11680

Babyd, I would do cheapies cd 10 and when they get darker do a digi maybe:thumbup:


----------



## babydream

Hi coral, thanks i think i'll do that. As an expert, do you have any idea why my temp went down so much?? hope you'll have a nice post-thanksgiving meal with your family xxxx


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> thats a symptom!!!!! ...:rofl::haha:

:haha: lets hope so, I have slept so much in the last week it's crazy, 12 hours a night sometimes more.. :blush:


----------



## caz & bob

poppy666 said:


> Caz you could of invited me and MC for dinner :haha:
> 
> Babydream you mean my chart? x
> 
> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/myffchart.jpg[/IMG]

you could off come hun plenty to share xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Damita, :test:
Thanks babyd looking forward to munching on it all :)
Look at my chart, I dont think a low temp means much before O, I wouldnt worry hun. x

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Damita

coral11680 said:


> Damita, :test:

I am too scared to test, I found a cheapie in my airing cupboard yesterday but I don't know how good it will be...


----------



## mrsamyrach

coralllllllllllllllllllllllll i need your help
will u change my chart in celsuis cos im using my new thermometer


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Damita, :test:
> 
> I am too scared to test, I found a cheapie in my airing cupboard yesterday but I don't know how good it will be...Click to expand...

Just piddle on it, may not even work cos its an oldie? just helps us to leave you alone :haha::haha:


----------



## coral11680

I would say cheapie is ok, does it have a date on it? does airing cupboard get really hot?

Amy fixed your chart for you luvvie


----------



## mrsamyrach

cheeeers luv
god its freezing innit
i cant believe how much cm i had when i came home


----------



## mothercabbage

have you tested then damita??? id let the test come to normal room temp then test....should be ok then...hope this is it for you!!! xx


----------



## poppy666

Im waiting here too MC :headspin::headspin:


----------



## coral11680

Where is she?


----------



## poppy666

Hopefully fallen down the toilet in shock with her xmas bfp :haha:

:dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

she's not doing it!!! i bet ya! she's winding you up :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

morning girlies :hi:

eesoja, glad to see you back on! chat with you more later sweetie :hugs:

babyd, i wouldn't worry so much about the low temp. a temp or 2 out of the normal range doesn't affect your chart. it's the chart as a whole and the pattern that presents over time that's important. as for Christmas pressie for dh... 2 Christmases ago, i got my dh a gps (for the car) and an electric chair massager (it's the kind you set in a chair and you program it for a back/neck massage and it's heated too)...he loved it. last year, i got him an electronic book reader. i got him the one from Sony (he loves that too), but Amazon has the Kindle (sp?) and Barnes & Noble has the Nook also. This year, dh wants a new surfboard so i think it's going to be that. i usually try to get him some kind of gadget or something. i told dh i want diamond earrings. :haha: i know you said you're not much into jewelry, but there's never too much for me :rofl: so that, or maybe he'll get me the new ipad. last year he got me a new ipod nano. anyway...just some ideas...

amy, i'm going to start opk'ing today. just want to make sure i don't miss anything! no cheating for you love! don't take any chances of missing that eggy sweetie!! :hugs:

MC, :yipee: yay for the 2ww!!! and you too hopes and mommyV!!! :happydance: hopes, i think you're right and that ff will say you o'd yesterday. we'll see. :hugs:

poppy, i hope you can get into a new place luv :friends: worried about you in that neighborhood. you need to be into a safe place with your new little bean and little korben :kiss:

tink and coral, glad you're both doing ok luvs :hugs: tink, hope the ms doesn't get any worse for you sweetie. 

damita, can't wati to see that test hun! fx for you!!! 

kristy, nice to see you back on and glad that you were able to take it easy this cycle hun. fx that did the trick for you! :hugs: we're waiting on results of sa for dh too. if no bfp for us by Christmas, then i'll start going for testing in january too. so we'll see...i'm hoping we'll get dh sa results tomorrow. :dust:

:hugs: to any ding dongers i may have missed!!! :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Morning PK got everything crossed for dh sa results this week :hugs: bet your glad to be off the Soy now arnt you? :haha: now comes the best bit getting your positive OPK then down to buisness with dh :happydance:


----------



## Damita

:haha: didn't realise you were waiting, I've let it out the airing cupboard but it's really hot... might test in the morning if I have time...


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Damita, :test:
> 
> I am too scared to test, I found a cheapie in my airing cupboard yesterday but I don't know how good it will be...Click to expand...
> 
> Just piddle on it, may not even work cos its an oldie? just helps us to leave you alone :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I brought it like 4 months ago and it has lived in my airing cupboard..


----------



## Damita

Sorry not winding you up ladies, was just working on my web services assignment which is making great process :)


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> morning girlies :hi:
> 
> eesoja, glad to see you back on! chat with you more later sweetie :hugs:
> 
> babyd, i wouldn't worry so much about the low temp. a temp or 2 out of the normal range doesn't affect your chart. it's the chart as a whole and the pattern that presents over time that's important. as for Christmas pressie for dh... 2 Christmases ago, i got my dh a gps (for the car) and an electric chair massager (it's the kind you set in a chair and you program it for a back/neck massage and it's heated too)...he loved it. last year, i got him an electronic book reader. i got him the one from Sony (he loves that too), but Amazon has the Kindle (sp?) and Barnes & Noble has the Nook also. This year, dh wants a new surfboard so i think it's going to be that. i usually try to get him some kind of gadget or something. i told dh i want diamond earrings. :haha: i know you said you're not much into jewelry, but there's never too much for me :rofl: so that, or maybe he'll get me the new ipad. last year he got me a new ipod nano. anyway...just some ideas...
> 
> amy, i'm going to start opk'ing today. just want to make sure i don't miss anything! no cheating for you love! don't take any chances of missing that eggy sweetie!! :hugs:
> 
> MC, :yipee: yay for the 2ww!!! and you too hopes and mommyV!!! :happydance: hopes, i think you're right and that ff will say you o'd yesterday. we'll see. :hugs:
> 
> poppy, i hope you can get into a new place luv :friends: worried about you in that neighborhood. you need to be into a safe place with your new little bean and little korben :kiss:
> 
> tink and coral, glad you're both doing ok luvs :hugs: tink, hope the ms doesn't get any worse for you sweetie.
> 
> damita, can't wati to see that test hun! fx for you!!!
> 
> kristy, nice to see you back on and glad that you were able to take it easy this cycle hun. fx that did the trick for you! :hugs: we're waiting on results of sa for dh too. if no bfp for us by Christmas, then i'll start going for testing in january too. so we'll see...i'm hoping we'll get dh sa results tomorrow. :dust:
> 
> :hugs: to any ding dongers i may have missed!!! :kiss:

ive pissed on stick this morning ill not miss it hun 
ginners sac are dragging on floor
damita stop pissing about and do the bloody test
im cooking yet another roast dinner lol


----------



## poppy666

Damita it be rude to not use it today :p x

Amy your making me hungry i need food but my kitchen too cold so cba


----------



## pk2of8

yes poppy, very glad to be done with the soy! :dohh: i was feeling very out of sorts with it. headache is gone, but i'm having some cramping this morning. not specific...just generalized a little like af cramps??? :shrug: eh well...we'll see what the opk's are looking like starting today. still worried/keeping fx that dh will cooperate with bd'ing this month. 

amy, glad to see you're not wasting any time with the sticks too luv :hugs: hoping this is our month together sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Damita it be rude to not use it today :p x
> 
> Amy your making me hungry i need food but my kitchen too cold so cba

:haha: so I peed for you guys :thumbup: with afternoon wee, it is a negative, I can't see any line, I'll scan in a second, I am only 11/10/9dpo dont know which day


----------



## poppy666

Oh i really do hope dh cooperate especially this month, dont worry too much about the cramping there's more to come :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Damita it be rude to not use it today :p x
> 
> Amy your making me hungry i need food but my kitchen too cold so cba
> 
> :haha: so I peed for you guys :thumbup: with afternoon wee, it is a negative, I can't see any line, I'll scan in a second, I am only 11/10/9dpo dont know which dayClick to expand...

Well dont worry about that test, your early yet & especially with afternoon wee :hugs: is it Thurseday the wicked witch is due? x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Damita said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Damita it be rude to not use it today :p x
> 
> Amy your making me hungry i need food but my kitchen too cold so cba
> 
> :haha: so I peed for you guys :thumbup: with afternoon wee, it is a negative, I can't see any line, I'll scan in a second, I am only 11/10/9dpo dont know which dayClick to expand...

still early anyway dam i wouldnt read much into it hun:winkwink:


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Damita it be rude to not use it today :p x
> 
> Amy your making me hungry i need food but my kitchen too cold so cba
> 
> :haha: so I peed for you guys :thumbup: with afternoon wee, it is a negative, I can't see any line, I'll scan in a second, I am only 11/10/9dpo dont know which dayClick to expand...
> 
> Well dont worry about that test, your early yet & especially with afternoon wee :hugs: is it Thurseday the wicked witch is due? xClick to expand...

Nah I am not worrying, well it could be either Wednesday or Thursday :)


----------



## Damita

But shhh!! Don't tell anyone I tested.. I'll get told of by my testing buddies :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Ok secret safe with us :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

no way did you test damita! thought you were waiting??!! sorry for the bfn, like you said though, its an afternoon pee and ita wayyy too early...xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> no way did you test damita! thought you were waiting??!! sorry for the bfn, like you said though, its an afternoon pee and ita wayyy too early...xx

how can you say about testing earlier fecking hell cab you start pissing on sticks from 1dpo:wacko:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> no way did you test damita! thought you were waiting??!! sorry for the bfn, like you said though, its an afternoon pee and ita wayyy too early...xx

yup I did :haha: peer pressure, but for once I am not down about it, so all good :)


----------



## Damita

Just for you MC, enjoy my BFN test :haha:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## phoebe

hello ding dongs xxxxx
sorry i've not been on for a few days........ lousy work:wacko: and have been so god damn tired:sleep: although the sleeping has been evading me for a bit. keep waking up all the time booo. anyways hope u are all well and keeping warm. hugs xxxxx
any news yet????:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, ladies!!! 
PK-get on w/BDing!!! I took soy CD 3-7 anticipating Oing on CD 13, like last month, and I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday (CD 10)! I started BDing CD 9, but thought I had like 5 days. I had O cramps beginning CD 9 also. Good luck!!!

Kristy-good luck with testing-you said Mon., right? FX!!!

Tink-I'm sure your bloodwork will be fine-you seem to being hanging in there quite well so far:flower::hugs:

MC-isn't it so much fun buying for the kids? DH always asks why I like buying gifts for other people so much, and it truly is to see their faces when they open them! Wow-a big screen for Chloe-one lucky girl :happydance:

Damita-thx for sharing your test w/us :flower:

Coral-sorry I forgot to say hi yesterday, so HHHIIIII!!!! How are you feeling? Hanging in there w/the new job?

Poppy-how are you today? 

MrsAmy-hope you got to make use of all that cm last night!!!

Phoebe-try to get as much sleep as you can-hope work is going ok :flower:


----------



## eesoja81

babydream-haven't chatted w/you in forever! Glad you're done w/the soy-I had the headaches, too. On to BDing!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

i didnt pk didnt finish till 2am this morning


----------



## babydream

Hey all, sorry for your bfn damita but i can see you're not down about it, it's early hun, it'll get better. 

Hi eesoja, yeah it's been ages. You ov on cd10??????????????? Jeez!!!! I took soy cd2-6 so i need to start the opk much much earlier than i was going to, just to make sure. Damn i need more opk. Oooh, just checked, you have a short cycle. Still, just in case i'll start early. Hope you're okay sweetie xxxxx

Amy, i think cm is good hun, i don't have any, hope in a few days. 

Pk, great presents for dh, thanks for sharing, you gave me a few ideas. I might get him a voucher for a few laps in a ferrari i know he'd love that. And i think i'll ask for a spa day. Will see, but a weekend away would be nice together too. 

HI phoebe, sorry you're tired and keep waking up, hope it'll pass soon hun. 

How is everyone today?? i'm so bored, i cba to do anything, but doing nothing makes me tired and hungry :)


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, babydream. 
FYI about my cycles regarding soy-before I started taking it, I was Oing around CD 19-21, so I had @ a 34 day cycle, but I'm not even sure I was Oing for sure. I started taking it to move my O day up, and the first month taking it I O'd on CD 15 (taking soy CD 4-8), then last month CD 13 (taking soy CD 3-7) and this month CD 10 (still taking soy CD 3-7). So, It def. moved it up, but CD 10 is WAAAY too early! I'm assuming a 23 day cycle based on the fact that my luteal phase is always 14 days. I barely had time to BD after AF, you know? CD 13 would be fine, and that's what I was going for, but who knows! ANYWAYS, my advice after taking it for 3 months is to start BDing ASAP, just in case. Or, like Poppy, you could O later. Any O symptoms yet? My cramps started CD 9.


----------



## eesoja81

I'm off to clean for a bit before some holiday shopping. Have a wonderful day everyone. Love and:dust: for everyone!!! 
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> no way did you test damita! thought you were waiting??!! sorry for the bfn, like you said though, its an afternoon pee and ita wayyy too early...xx
> 
> how can you say about testing earlier fecking hell cab you start pissing on sticks from 1dpo:wacko:Click to expand...

yea well i learnt my lesson from the chemical!!! ill never test early again!!! too upsetting!:cry:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> no way did you test damita! thought you were waiting??!! sorry for the bfn, like you said though, its an afternoon pee and ita wayyy too early...xx
> 
> how can you say about testing earlier fecking hell cab you start pissing on sticks from 1dpo:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> yea well i learnt my lesson from the chemical!!! ill never test early again!!! too upsetting!:cry:Click to expand...

:hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> no way did you test damita! thought you were waiting??!! sorry for the bfn, like you said though, its an afternoon pee and ita wayyy too early...xx
> 
> how can you say about testing earlier fecking hell cab you start pissing on sticks from 1dpo:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> yea well i learnt my lesson from the chemical!!! ill never test early again!!! too upsetting!:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

thank you poppy :hugs::friends::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

cabs i didnt mean it like that hun i meant pre that one xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Starting to snow here pfft, we ment to get heavy snow tonight :growlmad: that be me not going anywhere in the car x


----------



## mothercabbage

dont worry amy i knew you wernt being nasty or owt!! :hugs: 
did ya'll see my pics of kids in the snow!!! i know you did poppy!! theyd only been on seconds when you LIKED them all:haha:


----------



## poppy666

pmsl id only just refreshed page when you posted them :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> pmsl id only just refreshed page when you posted them :haha:

:rofl::haha: i think you should go do a snow angel and put pics on FB!!! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

I aint going out there its fecking freezingggggggggggggggggg lol, plus korben being a right moany bum, got 2hrs to entertain him before bed :sad2:


----------



## mothercabbage

connor is getting tired and wingy now....trying to keep him awake a little longer! think the sledging wore him out bless x


----------



## poppy666

What time does connor go bed?


----------



## poppy666

Im waiting for the night garden to come on lol peace till twenty to seven x


----------



## mothercabbage

he can go to bed between 6pm and midnight, depends on how much sleep he has had during the day...he hasnt had much today so hope he goes off soon....


----------



## mothercabbage

its too quiet on here!!!!! where are you all???????:brat:


----------



## lupinerainbow

I thought that! What the heck is going on :shrug:
Noone comes on here at the moment everyone seems to be busy :dohh:
Your pics of your kids playing in the snow are way cute! 

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Im still here :haha: think its more bc its weekend, back to normal tomorrow, korben grumpy but trying to keep him awake till 7.30 just given him some ready brek try keep him asleep longer x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hoping so much that it snows and i cant get to college tomorrow really not liking the idea of waiting around at stations at 7 in the morning in freezing cold then a 20minute walk and then the trains will be delayed on way back :growlmad:! 

xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz evening all, I'm SHATTERED.

Finally home after another marathon day, this time Jessica's majorette competition. I am whacked from hair and costume changes and worrying like crazy for her each time she had to go up (I get more nervous than her I think) all good fun, but pretty crazy.

Came in to a roast in the oven by DH, it was just what I needed lol I love my hubby. 

Looking forward to a day at home tomorrow, can't wait to finally chilout and catch up with you all.

Only just had a chance to skim through the pages, and not really registered much of whats going on with you all so please forgive me...pretty sure were all ok on the whole right? oh somebody was ill so big :hug: and get well soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

I'm here :wave: just watching flashforward again :dance: but I want my bed already, only been up 8 hours..


----------



## babydream

Hiya, aw tink, had a good day??? You must be shattered, glad hubby is spoiling you. 

Hope you all okay ding dongs! I've just run to the loo with stuff leaking from me! Some watery!! Got all soaked! 

It's my first day at my new job tomorrow and I'm a bit nerves. I'm craving for some junk so put some chips in the oven. I'll be back soon xxxxx


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,
Sorry about the bfn Damita but it really is too early and you don't know if that test was really anygood.

MC- we only bd'd on o day. with Thanksgiving dinner being at my house I had a lot of work to do and then company in our house Thanksgiving night but we'll just have to wait and see. We conceived both of our other children by bding on o day and I did have plenty of ewcm so hopefully we caught it this month. I am planning on testing sometime around Dec 10-12th I haven't really decided yet. When do u plan to test?


----------



## MommyV

How r u babyd? Sounds like the soy might help u o early this cycle. Do u think it's helping u to have more fertile cm or is that normal for u around o time?


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> Hiya, aw tink, had a good day??? You must be shattered, glad hubby is spoiling you.
> 
> Hope you all okay ding dongs! I've just run to the loo with stuff leaking from me! Some watery!! Got all soaked!
> 
> It's my first day at my new job tomorrow and I'm a bit nerves. I'm craving for some junk so put some chips in the oven. I'll be back soon xxxxx

Good luck on your first day :hugs: you'll be fine


----------



## MommyV

Hi Tink sorry that you're so tired out but that is so nice of hubby to have supper already cooking when u get home. My dh is a cleaner but not much of a cook. I am going to be making lasagna for dinner and having my sister niece and dad over it should be a nice sunday supper


----------



## mothercabbage

MommyV said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Sorry about the bfn Damita but it really is too early and you don't know if that test was really anygood.
> 
> MC- we only bd'd on o day. with Thanksgiving dinner being at my house I had a lot of work to do and then company in our house Thanksgiving night but we'll just have to wait and see. We conceived both of our other children by bding on o day and I did have plenty of ewcm so hopefully we caught it this month. I am planning on testing sometime around Dec 10-12th I haven't really decided yet. When do u plan to test?

we dtd a few days b4 O but not on O day, although im not sure that i have O yet so we'll dtd one last try tonight, af due 11th dec so ill test then...good luck hunni xx


----------



## mothercabbage

get your feet up tink!!!! :hugs: how was the roast? good DH :awww:


----------



## poppy666

Well i think ive just traumatised myself n korben :dohh:

He's 8mths old and every night i put him to sleep in my bed then once asleep transfer him to his cot, but tonight i put him in his own cot n left him for a few minutes and went out the room, basically he stood up in cot crying, then id go back in and lie him down ( did this 10 times) due to his sobbing put him in my bed n took me half an hour to settle him.. he's asleep now sobbed himself to sleep :cry:

So now im debating trying it again tomorrow night n see if he settles in his own cot. Do you think he too young n dont understand what im trying to do? can still hear him sobbing in his sleep through monitior x


----------



## babydream

I hope so mommyv, I better start opk early, I don't usually have cm leaking out so i hope it's a good sign. Thanks damita, it should be okay but I'm gonna work long days m-th 8am to 7pm so I'm not gonna have much time for you girls :( I'll prob be shattered when I get home and would have just enough energy for bding. But I promise I'll try to get on everyday for a few minutes. xxxxx


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> I hope so mommyv, I better start opk early, I don't usually have cm leaking out so i hope it's a good sign. Thanks damita, it should be okay but I'm gonna work long days m-th 8am to 7pm so I'm not gonna have much time for you girls :( I'll prob be shattered when I get home and would have just enough energy for bding. But I promise I'll try to get on everyday for a few minutes. xxxxx

:hugs: that is a long day? what is the new job?


----------



## mothercabbage

good luck tomorrow babydream ....ill be thinking of you hunni xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Well i think ive just traumatised myself n korben :dohh:
> 
> He's 8mths old and every night i put him to sleep in my bed then once asleep transfer him to his cot, but tonight i put him in his own cot n left him for a few minutes and went out the room, basically he stood up in cot crying, then id go back in and lie him down ( did this 10 times) due to his sobbing put him in my bed n took me half an hour to settle him.. he's asleep now sobbed himself to sleep :cry:
> 
> So now im debating trying it again tomorrow night n see if he settles in his own cot. Do you think he too young n dont understand what im trying to do? can still hear him sobbing in his sleep through monitior x

connor is the same!!! i have to get him off to sleep in my bed with me then put him in his cot, if i put him in his own bed he screams!!! feck no's how i did it with chloe...she went in her own bed from birth and slept from 6pm every night!


----------



## poppy666

See my eldest Rhys was like Chloe in his own bed by age of one and straight to sleep at 7pm ( think i did the sleep in my bed with other 2) Just dont know what to do bc i need him in a rountine before this one arrives but dont know if at 8mths he too young to understand arghhhhhhhhhhhhh x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww Pops :hugs: I remember having to do that with my eldest......I gave in :( BUT I have since worked in a sleep clinic, and giving in is the worst thing you can do. I know thats easier said than done, but eventually you'll be tucking him in with a smile. I guess you just need to be sure this is what you want, and stick to it if it is. Your not traumatizing him, your just teaching him to sleep on his own and he's protesting. During the 'sleep training' i would cry silently outside his room till it was time to go back in and reassure him, so i know what your going through. aww more :hugs: x

MC, yes DH is a good boy and i am now kicking back relaxing :) x

Mommyv, FX your O time BDing was fruitful! x

Babydream, keep missing you hun, hope tomorrow goes swimmingly! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and Pops at sleep clinic, they see any families with babies from 6 months he is old enough to understand. Know that don't make it much easier though x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita, sorry about your BFN earlier, but who knows whether it was a dud or not eh? Plus its still early days. FX for your next testing! x


----------



## mothercabbage

the last time i tried sleep training connor it took 3 nights and he was ok, but he had to be asleep almost b4 we put him in his cot, then summer came with lighter nights and we were back to square one! i think ill give it a go again whilst darker nights are here, so just think poppy you are not alone, when your standing at the other side of the door feeling guilty b/c korben is screaming just think Mother cabbage is standing right with you whilst connor is screaming!!! we will do it together!!!!!!:hugs::kiss::friends:


----------



## poppy666

Will try again tomorrow but hate it, i need to do it before this one comes along... but korben's such a good baby and never cries so this sobbing in his sleep isnt easy for me :cry: arghhhh bugger being a mum is so hard :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> the last time i tried sleep training connor it took 3 nights and he was ok, but he had to be asleep almost b4 we put him in his cot, then summer came with lighter nights and we were back to square one! i think ill give it a go again whilst darker nights are here, so just think poppy you are not alone, when your standing at the other side of the door feeling guilty b/c korben is screaming just think Mother cabbage is standing right with you whilst connor is screaming!!! we will do it together!!!!!!:hugs::kiss::friends:

LOL MC we be a right state between us by next week :haha: ok your on will try again tomorrow but not going to like it one bit x


----------



## babydream

Thanks girls, it's a nanny job, I've been a nanny for 12ys but haven't worked full time foe a few years so it's gonna be long till I use to it. 

Poppy, I read your post earlier but didn't want to sound judgmental by saying that I'm a maternity nurse with sleep training qualification and my job is to get babies into routine and sleep trough the night by the age of 8wks, sometimes 12wks. It's all about consistency. You'll be okay, as tink said don't give in, you are not hurting him but teaching him. Keep doing it Hun, it's hard to hear your child cry but they can't tell you any other way that he doesn't like it. Won't take long I promise xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good luck with that you two, so hope it doesn't go on for too long. :hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok, you have to report every thing you do on here so if i fail i can try your ideas, im aiming for 7pm bed, i know some mums say earlier but im ok with 7pm bedtime, so he will be fed and bathed and put in his cot at 7pm tomorrow....im a bit sad at the thought of upsetting him already!! babydream any input will be gratefully recieved at this time.....


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Thanks girls, it's a nanny job, I've been a nanny for 12ys but haven't worked full time foe a few years so it's gonna be long till I use to it.
> 
> Poppy, I read your post earlier but didn't want to sound judgmental by saying that I'm a maternity nurse with sleep training qualification and my job is to get babies into routine and sleep trough the night by the age of 8wks, sometimes 12wks. It's all about consistency. You'll be okay, as tink said don't give in, you are not hurting him but teaching him. Keep doing it Hun, it's hard to hear your child cry but they can't tell you any other way that he doesn't like it. Won't take long I promise xxxxxxx

No i apprieciate the advice would never think anyone was being judgemental :hugs:

I just dont want to think im doing him any harm ie feel like im neglecting him or going to cause him any emotional distress doing it at 8mths ( maybe i should of done this earlier) but when he was younger he went to sleep fine in the cot, but since teething this is when its changed his sleeping pattern x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

How old is the child/children babydream? be thinking of you tomorrow! With my other kids I got them into roteines sleeping alone early on like your saying babydream, and its defo easier at a few weeks rather than a few months x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ok, you have to report every thing you do on here so if i fail i can try your ideas, im aiming for 7pm bed, i know some mums say earlier but im ok with 7pm bedtime, so he will be fed and bathed and put in his cot at 7pm tomorrow....im a bit sad at the thought of upsetting him already!! babydream any input will be gratefully recieved at this time.....

I put korben up at 7.30pm unless he's really shattered its 7pm... :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so 7-730 it is, as for me im shattered so im going up shortly so ill say good night...chat tomorrow ladies....:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Night MC sleep well sweetie :kiss: cya tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## babydream

It is defo easier earlier than later tink. The children I'll be looking after a boy nearly 4ys and a girl 2 and a half. 

Poppy and MC, I'll pm you later with advice xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks and a link for vallium think we'll need it :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

^^^^ what poppy said^^^^


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi all, 

Have been having a busy/tired couple of days so haven't been able to log in. 

Nice piccy of little ding dong, Tink!! :thumbup: Bet it must've felt so special!!! I can't wait for my scan this Wednesday, but can't tell you how NERVOUS I am!!!

MC and Pops.... sorry that you're having a few hiccups with putting LOs to sleep. So nice to see that you ladies are so patient and determined... :kiss: hope I can be that way, too!

Babydream... good luck on the new job! Hope the long hours don't get too tiring. 

MC - Just read your 'rant' on FB :hugs: We didn't BD on the night of ov this cycle, only the 3 nights leading up to O, that is until the night I got my +ve OPK. Can't make out from your ticker what CD you are on, but if you've been BD'ing regularly until now and this when you normally O in your cycle, you should be okay. I know it can be more frustrating when you're not OPKing so you don't know if you've missed the boat!


----------



## ladybeautiful

And BIG HI and :hug: to everybody else!!! Hope you're all doing okay and enjoying what's left of the weekend!


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls :hi:

Sorry you got a neg damita but still very early though.

Poppy and cabs I always gave in with my kids and they were in my bed a lot. I do wish I did it different and I'm going to try this time to be consistent and get the baby to sleep alone from day one. Good luck and hope it's not too upsetting for you. Like the others said babies cry because thats the only wy to communicate but they will get used to it very quickly:hugs:

I'm so so tired, will be off to bed very soon.


----------



## poppy666

Evening LB and Coral :flower:

How you feeling LB?

Coral korben use to go to asleep on his own before his teething it use to be great now im know im going to be an emotional wreck trying to switch off when he's crying, if it gets too much for me after a few nights i know i'll give up and try again when he's one in March and in his own big bed :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Awww it's so hard I knowpops, I did do it too and then like u said they get sick and go back to square one. Maybe try going in after a few mns each time to reassure him you're there but don't pick him up?


----------



## poppy666

I went in every few minutes, but i had to put him down everytime bc he was stood up against the cot crying x


----------



## coral11680

Yeah I remember doing that too. I thnk if you can stick with it although I know Its really hard, he may not wake as much in the night also. X


----------



## poppy666

Well all i can do is try, but if too much for me im gonna give up till march n buy him his first bed ( he may like enough to sleep on his own) lol x


----------



## coral11680

Yeah do what ever you are comfortable with. Aww big boy bed how exciting when is his birthday in march my little boy Ryan bday is march 3rd x


----------



## poppy666

March 26th ( was due 5th april) , mine is the 6th ( glad he didnt arrive on my 40th) lol x


----------



## pk2of8

aw good evening sweeties :hi: i assume all the UK'ers are already in bed. i have a killer headache again. dh and i spent the afternoon cleaning the garage again, and we got through pretty much everything! whew! what a chore that was! we had 3 houses worth of junk in there. all the stuff from my house and from his house from before we were married, PLUS all the stuff he inherited from his mother's house when she passed a couple of years ago. so we've taken 2 huge loads to goodwill and another huge pile for the trash. still some stuff to go through, but the bulk is done and we can move around in there again. sorry, i know that's boring as sh** to read about! :haha: my head hurts :cry: 

anyway, i did an opk this afternoon and it was neg, but i will do another tonight. having ewcm so O can't be far off. I can't believe you O'd already this early eesoja!! wow! did you opk this time? i can't remember. 

poppy and MC, sorry you are struggling with getting the LO's to bed. i remember what that was like. some of mine were easy and others it was back and forth like you're saying. the trick is like babyd and tink were saying...just got to be consistent even tho it gets so hard when they're crying. poor little things. but you're right poppy hun to get him on a schedule now that will be better for you when the new LO (or two :haha:) comes along. :winkwink:

damita, sorry about the bfn luv :hugs: no way to know if it's accurate this early tho. just a few more days to know for sure! :hugs:

babyd, good luck starting the new job tomorrow hun! :hugs: i'll be starting a new job first of the new year, and i'm nervous about it too! 

ladyb, glad to see you're doing well sweetie and can't wait to see your scan piccies! :kiss:

coral, try to rest as much as possible hun! working shifts is going to take it's toll on you, especially in the first tri! :hugs:

tink, sounds like a very busy day for you hun! glad dh is taking good care of you! :kiss: sounds like fun with your daughter's majorette competition! i know what you mean about being more nervous than them! haha i always get that way for my girls when they're doing cheer competitions or other things. we've had some time off from it this year tho, because we moved here in august, so the girls missed try-outs and such for the squads. but i'm sure they'll be all back in it next year with crazy busy schedules again! :wacko:

well, good night luvs :hug: and i'll let you know tomorrow about my night opk...expecting it to be neg also...anyway, talk to you tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:

Hi ladies,
I have been on vacation for the Thanksgiving holiday in the Smokey Mountains to visit the in laws. Was a great treat trip, much needed rest and relaxation. My MIL made me some homemade Sangria so I was a happy camper:happydance:

Glad everyone is doing well:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: morning girls xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

CG i bet you was leggless off that drink :haha: glad you had a much needed rest sounds lovely, take me next time please :winkwink:

@ PK im terrible for collecting rubbish i wont/cant throw anything away dh goes mad at me, but i always say 'we may need it one day' lol... yes will try stick it out tonight with LO before this one comes along ( just one) :haha: think if there was two in here id be awefully sick by now :shrug:

Well as for me im good this morning felt a little sick when i got out of bed but its gone, Tink think you gave me your constipation second day and cant go :growlmad: Tried to put my favourite jeans on this morning but they too small i cant zip them up :cry: going to be in leggings in the next two weeks at this rate x

Hope everyone's good today? snowing here pfft x


----------



## poppy666

Morning Caz hows you today? x


----------



## Damita

:wave: morning ladies, got my interview for post grad at 11:30am, wish me luck


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Damita we be rooting for you :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::friends:


----------



## caz & bob

poppy666 said:


> Morning Caz hows you today? x

ok hun ty wish it was snowing here poppy just waiting for a deliver of royal mail then i cam go my ml to do some painting for her xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

Damita said:


> :wave: morning ladies, got my interview for post grad at 11:30am, wish me luck

good luck damita hun fx u get it xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies, :hi:

Well I had a lovely Thanksgiving dinner yesterday (only 3 days late) :haha: DH just didnt want to miss out bless him. He cooked it all and it was delicious. My Mum and Dad were over too.

PK, it feels good getting rid of stuff you dont need anymore doesn't it, although its a pain in the ass to do it at the time!:haha: Keep opk'ing I'm sure O is around the corner for you:hugs:

China glad you had a nice thanksgiving and the rest you needed:hugs:

Poppy how did Korben do last night?:hugs:

How are all the other ding dongs?

I feel a bit sick this morning too but still managed to polish off 2 eggs on toast:haha: feel like it may come up now though:dohh::sick:


----------



## coral11680

oh good luck Damita hun x


----------



## caz & bob

its snowing here woopppp xxxx


----------



## Damita

We only have a dusting, heavy snow here tomorrow.. might not be able to go out and get tests!


----------



## coral11680

Damita didnt you order some last week>?


----------



## poppy666

Damita get them todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :happydance: lol x

Coral korben was ok last night woke after 3am for a bottle then 7 so im a bit tired, but nothing unusual there :haha:

Caz i hate snow i wont go out in the car now x


----------



## coral11680

oh good glad he went to sleep ok.

I'm worried about the snow, we dont have any here yet but its supposed to snow around midnight, right when I'm at work, hope I get home ok, I hate driving in snow:cry:


----------



## Damita

coral11680 said:


> Damita didnt you order some last week>?

yeah I did two FRERs but they havent come yet.. :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning all! 

Coral, hopefully you'll keep that egg down gal, and also get home in the morning x

Damita, defo get the tests in while you can!

Pops, glad Korben had a reasonable night last night x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all....:wave: hows evryone today? im ok, still miffed at OH....men!!! never mind, least i can drink at xmas! not sure what CD im on(cant remember who asked):dohh: not sure when i O either just expecting AF on 11th Dec...ah well....anyone else sick of the sight of snow yet? i know i am....fecking stuff! but on a lighter side i have a big snow man in my front garden...courtesy of chloe! :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

aw i wish it would snow harder her its stoped now gutted xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

MC you never know stranger things have happened especially if you dont know when you ov'd :hugs: yeah im sick of the snow its too cold x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy..are you ready for tonights fun and games with the LO...im dreading it...going to let connor have an hour this afternoon then get him all settled and ready for bed at 7pm...wonder how long it will take to get them used to being put to bed??...as for letting him get older, ive heard(now its a bit late for me) that getting them into an "own bed" routine, sooner is better than later!! i wish some one had of told me that before he got to nearly 21 month!!! he'll be 2 on 5th march!!


----------



## mothercabbage

mothercabbage said:


> @amy...sorry the soy is a pain in the ass for you...hope it works though! will all be worth it if it does!!!!:hug::kiss:
> @PK...if you have ewcm i would :sex: just to cover it...do you opk aswell? i know you did last cycle but cant remember if you were going to this cycle????:hugs:
> @BABYDREAM....do you have any ewcm yet? any pains or twinges....?:kiss::friends:
> @coral...i saw you came on earlier ...:wave: hope that little :baby: dingdong is being good and not making you too tired and sicky!!:hug:
> @sleeping.....awwwwwww bless LO...hows his eating today? is he better now? :hugs:
> still no toxic? wondering how china is too....
> @poppy....did you get your cleaning done?
> as for me....well i never went out today...but my so called friend who knows all about my TTC(she is the only one apart from bnb n OH,that know we are still TTC,we told everyone else it was on hold to get them off our backs)...came round for a cuppa today and brought me OPK!!!!!!!!!!! told her i wasnt poas this cycle!! anyways ...temptation took over and i poas! opk was +...will post a pic later, i knew something was brewing,said that yesterday!so BD tonight, OH has just worked 6 shifts in a row, im going to have to work my magic to get "it" tonight...:dohh:

i wrote this post on 26th nov....+opk was that day.....i totally missed the egg we :sex: on 22nd, 23rd, 25th and 26th nov and tried on 27th but OH got cramp and my insides were too sore to let him "finish"....im thinking i O on 27th!!! :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy..are you ready for tonights fun and games with the LO...im dreading it...going to let connor have an hour this afternoon then get him all settled and ready for bed at 7pm...wonder how long it will take to get them used to being put to bed??...as for letting him get older, ive heard(now its a bit late for me) that getting them into an "own bed" routine, sooner is better than later!! i wish some one had of told me that before he got to nearly 21 month!!! he'll be 2 on 5th march!!

Day before my birthday 6th :happydance: yeah im ready gonna bath him n supper then put him into cot with bottle and hope for the best, not looking forward to it at all :cry: but i know your gonna have shit too with connor :haha:


----------



## poppy666

You may not of missed eggy cos you dtd on the 26th same day as positive opk remember they still in there for 3 days ready n waiting... :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

i just soooo pissed off at OH, b/c the first night this cycle we DTD he said "do you think your preggo then" i had replied...no i havent even O yet!!..he seemed to want "it" more until i did that opk!! my mate knew i wasnt doing them tests this cycle and she still brought them round!! im blaming her!! :haha:
connor is going to scream the house down, the last time i tried to do the own bed routine he screamed for an hour, finnally sobbed himself to sleep, its much easier to pretend to go to bed with him, then when he fast asleep, chuck him into his own bed...
note to self............consistency is key!!! do not "give in" 
:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Its the sobbing bit i dont like............ anyways im gonna so laugh now when you get your bfp bc you wasnt paying as much attention this cycle :haha: so you be 2dpo? x


----------



## mothercabbage

yea my ticker is right for the testing day, so yea 2dpo...ill eat my hat if i get bfp!!! not even excited for testing like i have been the past 2 cycles. used to count the hours down but dont see the point this time...anyways any symptoms with you yet? i saw you felt a bit sicky when you got up but any sore :holly: swollen tummy? CM? and CP? we should change this web site name to.."the poppy and cabbage site" theres only us two that are the most regular on ere!!! :rofl::haha:


----------



## Hopes314

MC im in the same position as you, 2dpo today. Not feeling great about this month either, didnt temp well, didnt pay great attention to O day and didnt even know when it was occurring. Ready for next cycle I guess. Going to be probly a 36 day cycle, considering soy next time around. Lame.


----------



## poppy666

Good name :haha: no symptoms just slight icky when i get up but then gone. bbs not sore but a cup size bigger now lol, ermmmm cm still white n stringy like it was in 2ww occassionally wettish. CP i give up cant reach in morning but as the day goes on i can feel it.

Nothing really so fx it stays that way or i'll struggle with dealing with korben x

edited got a little bump but think once you already got kids you show earlier x


----------



## poppy666

Just got my hossy appointment for wednesday to see consultant so fx i get a scan with a piccy, just wanna know its where it should be x


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo goody cant wait to see scan pics poppy!! bribe them to give you a scan!!!:haha: 
@hopes, what day are you expecting af? when do you think you O?? looks like me and you will be "shaggin into the new year" together!!:dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> MC im in the same position as you, 2dpo today. Not feeling great about this month either, didnt temp well, didnt pay great attention to O day and didnt even know when it was occurring. Ready for next cycle I guess. Going to be probly a 36 day cycle, considering soy next time around. Lame.

just looked at your FF chart, looks like you BD more than me...and i think your in with a good chance hunni, try to keep up that PMA, :kiss: looks like you O CD20, with a +opk!!!


----------



## poppy666

Fecking hell think hopes beds more than the lot of us put togethor :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes i think its looking good for her!!!


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: morning hunnies! aww poor hopes...i know how you feel hun (and you too MC). i haven't even O yet (i don't think so anyway) but already feeling pma plummeting. i'm just so anxious that dh won't :sex: when it's important. :dohh: ugh. last night opk still negative. TONS of ewcm again this morning tho, so O can't be far away for me. making me anxious. dh back to work today after a week off, so that means he's going to be stressed and "too tired" again. making me anxious getting all worried about it. guess i'll just have to wait and see. :wacko:

g'morning tink and coral and caz! good luck this morning damita, altho i think you're already finished or already in there! hope it goes well sweetie! :hugs:

:hi: poppy luv and MC...hoping korben and connor go down for you without too much fuss tonight. :hugs: i know it'll be hard, but defo just got to be consistent!!! you can do it! :winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

I'm just sat in a hospital waiting room. Hubby is having a muscle biopsy on his leg( long story) anyways hopefully he'll be back soon I want to go home. Been feeling sick today :sick:

Cabs u bd'ed on good days. I bd'ed for 3 days before o but not day of o and got my bfp so you arebin with a good shot. It's best to bd befor o anyway.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I think i often knock up a similar rack of posts to you two usually, difference being over weekend that I have had more on in the space of a few days than I usually do in months lol

Hopes and MC, I don't see why your no BOTH well in this cycle. Also MC, who's to say that positive OPK would have been your first if you had been POAS? you might have O'd that day or even before for all you know so don't worry. x


----------



## mothercabbage

@pk....i feel your pain and stress from your last cycle!!! they say they want a :baby: but then turn down :sex: wtf!!!! good luck with this cycle hunni, im thinking next cycle ill not tell OH when im O so he's in the dark, plus ill do opk in secret and when its + then ill pounce on him!!! lol...maybe ill just give up all together!!!
@coral...thanx for the pma boost....did you only :sex: up to the day b4 ov??


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol I think i often knock up a similar rack of posts to you two usually, difference being over weekend that I have had more on in the space of a few days than I usually do in months lol
> 
> Hopes and MC, I don't see why your no BOTH well in this cycle. Also MC, who's to say that positive OPK would have been your first if you had been POAS? you might have O'd that day or even before for all you know so don't worry. x

thanx tink! hope i did O sooner than i think i did...:hug: :kiss::friends:


----------



## China girl

I bd'ed 2 before O and I stated bd'ing when I got my +opk....I get the feeling I am not
producing an egg...smh...who know's what's going on with my body. It could be this extra weight I put on....*sigh*


----------



## poppy666

:hug: MC hope you get that PMA back :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

@china.....is your ticker wrong? i thought you were just O?? well we in the same boat then girl! good luck to ya! :dust:
@poppy...pma has gone! totally! :growlmad: we only DTD on +OPK day on my 1st cycle and that ended in AF so im thinking the same will happen!:cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

think i read your post all wrong china....:dohh:


----------



## coral11680

Yeah cabs bd'ed 3days before O and then not again until 5 days later. 

China remember even if u do everything right there is a 1 in 4 chance of getting pregnant. It's funny but I got pregnant on my fourth cycle. 

PK and cabs I know what u mean about dh being stubborn, u should keep quiet about ovulation and just pounce like you said cabs!


----------



## poppy666

Hey we will see sweetie, what happened last month dont mean it will happen this month, you could dtd every month on the right days n not get a bfp then one month get it without doing anything different :shrug:, you dtd before 0 day so them spermies were already in there waiting :hugs:

Just the frustrating waiting game now :growlmad:


----------



## pk2of8

yeah, i don't tell my dh about opk'ing or anything. that never helps...tried that before. just made it worse. but my dh likes to complicate things worse by saying he doesn't want me to initiate. wtf????? this is a new thing with him and i think it's just one more way of him trying to assert his "manly power" and control the situation. he's NEVER been averse to me initiating :sex: so i don't know wth is up with that. that was last cycle tho. he hasn't said that so far this cycle. so we'll see. still i can't much take the anxiety of it all. when you want it so badly and they say they want it too, but then they throw all these curve balls at you and make it harder and more complicated when it's already complicated enough in the best of circumstances!!!! aarrrrggghhh!!!! :wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

good morning china hun...maybe you should start temping sweetie?? that's supposed to let you know if you're Ov'ing for sure or not. ... :shrug: ...


----------



## mothercabbage

men are just a pain in the ass!!!
have you been opk-ing yet pk? what do they look like....?
maybe i do have a slim chance then if you bd the same as me coral...who knows???xx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Hey we will see sweetie, what happened last month dont mean it will happen this month, you could dtd every month on the right days n not get a bfp then one month get it without doing anything different :shrug:, you dtd before 0 day so them spermies were already in there waiting :hugs:
> 
> Just the frustrating waiting game now :growlmad:

yep, its frustrating!!:wacko: its doing my head in already and im only 2dpo:dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Whats with these men? grrrrrr I just wanna give em all a kick up the backside for ya lol I can relate to it all though cause on important days DH was always reluctant. PK I'll be praying hubby is going to comply happily at the right time, try not to get stressed out though my dear, you might even delay O doing that x

Hey China! :hugs: don't be too hard on yourself, like Coral and Poppy said, you can do all the right things with no fertility issues and still no fall pregnant until the time is right. FX you won't be kept waiting too much longer x


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> good morning china hun...maybe you should start temping sweetie?? that's supposed to let you know if you're Ov'ing for sure or not. ... :shrug: ...

moring pk,
I honestly dont know if I really could, seems like a lot of work. Going to try soy on cycle #4 and start temping on cycle #5


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and Pops, I am having cravings for lemon ice lollys lol Been thinking about them ever since you mentioned them x


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:
 

> Whats with these men? grrrrrr I just wanna give em all a kick up the backside for ya lol I can relate to it all though cause on important days DH was always reluctant. PK I'll be praying hubby is going to comply happily at the right time, try not to get stressed out though my dear, you might even delay O doing that x
> 
> Hey China! :hugs: don't be too hard on yourself, like Coral and Poppy said, you can do all the right things with no fertility issues and still no fall pregnant until the time is right. FX you won't be kept waiting too much longer x

I know Tink, Its just frustrating as HELL....:growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

is 2dpo too early to start SS?? need to occupy myself!:rofl::haha:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> good morning china hun...maybe you should start temping sweetie?? that's supposed to let you know if you're Ov'ing for sure or not. ... :shrug: ...
> 
> moring pk,
> I honestly dont know if I really could, seems like a lot of work. Going to try soy on cycle #4 and start temping on cycle #5Click to expand...

CG if you try the Soy id chart at the same time plus use opks so you know what your bodies doing sweetie :hugs: i know its a lot all at once n my fist time doing all & preseed but got a lot of help on here, even tho i did their heads in :haha:


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ding Dongers! 

Had a great holiday weekend, now back to the grind! Ugghh- exhausted. I had a horrible nights sleep last night - felt like I was gonna :sick: all night...awful.

How are you all? I don't have time to read back over the past 4 days....hope everyone is doing well! Don't we have testers soon?


----------



## pk2of8

@MC-- opk was V neg yesterday. just the very faintest of lines. no question about it.

@tink-- thank you hun!!! :hugs: need all the prayers i can get for sure!! i'm trying not to stress...defo don't want to delay O. it's just hard to accept another bfn just down the road. especially when it will be only a few days before Christmas. :cry:

@china-- that sounds like a good plan sweetie! :hugs: if you're not Ov'ing, soy should do the trick for you too. :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh and Pops, I am having cravings for lemon ice lollys lol Been thinking about them ever since you mentioned them x

LOL I got my fix with an ice lolly other night, but was a bit disappointed it wasnt lemon, i just gave dh the look :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I get that China :hugs: I'll help you with the charting if you want to give it a go? x


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: "the look"


----------



## pk2of8

it's overcast and yucky here today. cold front moving in. will be very chilly by wednesday. and i got spoiled with dh home all last week to go running with me. i'm procrastinating and don't want to go, but i need to... :wacko: ugggghhhhhhh......


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops I brought lemon, cola and cherryade lolly's from tesco, but miffed i only get about 3 lemon, but its a fix still lol x


----------



## pk2of8

if i give my dh "the look" he just gets all defensive and barks at me. :nope: doesn't work. he responds better tho, if i pout and look all disappointed. then he feels guilty teehee


----------



## poppy666

Think us women have a few looks so they know they're either in the shit or we want something :haha: well my dh does anyways, my boys just run lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

well OH will be in from work in less than an hour so im going to go.. will catch up with you all later.xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah im off soon get tea sorted etc........ cya later MC x


----------



## LEW32

hello? :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Hey Lew sorry im off n on here at the moment lol you ok? xx


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Poppy- just wanted to make sure I wasn't invisible! 

Doing ok...feeling :sick: and my pants are all tight already but doing ok otherwise.

How are you doing?


----------



## poppy666

Awww not nice :hugs: Luckily not feeling sick like you n Tink :haha: but same pants getting tight now so maybe a need to go shopping at weekend n find something more comfortable... got hospital wednesday so hoping i get to see the beanie, have you had an appointment yet? x


----------



## LEW32

Oh, so exciting! I feel like I am the only one who may have to wait until 20 weeks to see the bean!

I had a meeting with the nurse - she basically gave me a packet of info and sent me for bloodwork and that's it!!! So disappointing!

I go for my next appt Dec 20 and will supposedly get to listen to the heartbeat- excited for that. But no ultrasound until 20 weeks unless there is something wrong OR I decide to do the nuchal screening. I think I am motivated to do that screening because I will get an ultrasound around 12 weeks then!


----------



## poppy666

I think Coral hasnt been for one either n like you will get one at 12wks, it will fly by due to the holidays coming up :happydance: then we can see your beanie too.... fx there will be a mass of bfps in here this month too... oh i hope sooooooooooooooooooooo :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Lew, not ignoring you, didn't see you! feeling sick? you have my sympathy :hugs: rotten isnt it x


----------



## LEW32

yes, last night was awful! Just wanted to sleep!

Do we have some testers coming up soon on here? FX for more :bfp:!!!

Shouldn't Damita be testing soon??????????????


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Even worse if it affects your sleep, criky bed is the only place im usually sick free! :hugs: Do you find eating actually helps? the only way im coping is eating all day long. no meals really just small healthy snacks. If it does can you have a snack before bed and keep something to nibble on in the night by your bed? x


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Tink- I think I got so sick because I ate a huge meal last night. My sister and her boyfriend are at my house so I made spaghetti and meatballs, garlic bread and we had pie for dessert.

I don't usually eat that much and I definitely paid for it....don't think I will be able to eat meatballs for a LONG while...ughh.

How are you feeling?


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all....sorry lew, i missed your post earlier!! too wrapped up in my own lack of pma!! sorry again lew!!!!:hug: hope you dont get too sick tonight.....its not nice! much sympathy...:friends::kiss:
well ive just heard that the scruffy cow next door that dont deserve her kids had her door snowed up last night! she couldnt get out!! i fecking missed it! lol....wish id have gone out now!!!


----------



## poppy666

:rofl:LOL You sure it wasnt you sneaking out with the spade?


----------



## mothercabbage

i must admit i would have helped!!! i think i know who it was!! lol :rofl:
id have put my OH in 1st though, what a foul mood he has come home in, storming around like he owns the gaff!! TWAT!!!!


----------



## poppy666

I hate it when they come home on one, just ignore him sweetie xx

Just feeding korben then giving him a bath x


----------



## mothercabbage

connor wont eat!!! i cant see this being a good night!! the men in my house are being assholes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## caz & bob

just ignore him hun it always works for me x :hugs: x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Whats with it with the ding dong males huh? MC lol @your neighbours door, luv it :haha:

No snow here yet still, kids are on weather watch, comps all tuned to met office.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lew, I'm feeling sick as a pig, all day everyday. And today I can't stay awake, so least your not suffering alone lol :hugs: I'm trying B6 but not finding much relief x


----------



## ladybeautiful

good morning and good day, ladies!! :hi:

LOL MC that was a funny image in my mind, your neighbour being snowed in on purpose like that! :haha: who do you reckon did it? Do you sleepwalk? :winkwink:

Hope you're feeling better about the BDing hun....:hug: like I said yesterday I got my BFP from Bding on 3 days before O and not day of O itself, just like Coral. And yeah the previous cycles when we Bd'ed on O day all I got for it was AF. Haha it'sfunny like Coral said about 1in 4, I had read that chances of conception on any given cycle are 1 in five, and I got my BFP on the 5th... I guess the spermies are moody just like our OHs and decide when they want to cooperate!!! :haha: 

Lew, nice to see you!!! :flower: sorry to hear you've been feeling pretty ughhh... that's exactly how I feel too... didn't feel like eating anything all day yesterday just had this horrible tasteless feeling in my mouth and down to my stomach. Oh and terrible heartburn. No nausea or vomiting as such, just lousy. Couldn't sleep last night either :(

Tink what snacks do you munch on that you find help? How're you doing with the 'cleansing' issue? :)

Popssss we'll probably get our scan the same day! I'm going on wednesday too in the afternoon! Fingers tightly crossed everything's good for us!
Oh and I sooo envy you the bigger boobies... mine just hurt like crazy and ummm stand to attention more :blush: but they're still the same (non-existent) size... :cry:

Caz, MommyV, Coral, China, Hopes, PK... and all the other lovely ladies HIII!!! Waiting for the crazy SS-party to begin on here!!! :D


----------



## poppy666

MC go chill out at your mates for a brew n leave them to it :winkwink:

LB im in a 3pm so it will be 10am your time wont it? :happydance: Id rather have your bbs standing to attention than my bbs im going to have to buy some more underwear :haha:

Right i need to go bath korben bc he moaning he tired n need to entertain him till after 7 arghhhhhhhhhhhh got a banging headache now too :dohh:

Catch you a little later :hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

awww hope you can get some rest soon after bathing entertaining and putting him to sleep :hugs:

3pm you time is 8 am in my time zone, so I'll get to see your pic nice n early! :) Mine is at 3pm too, but will prob be past your bed time when I get back..


----------



## loveybear1

Hey PK2of8, can you add me to your list? I have been ttc for 6 months now and am starting to feel pretty down. I had a big Thanksgiving party and one of my girlfriends told me that another of my girlfriends at the party was pregnant. We are three years apart, me being the older one so m clock is really ticking. I found out from the girlfriend that told me about the other on that she is 3 months pregnant and didn't want to tell me because she was worried I would be sad. Well yes, I am sad but still hopefull. It has been a long journey but I am extatic for my preggo girlfriend. I think it would be wonderful if we could have babies at or around the same time so we could share our experiences. All of my other friends have had children and they haven't treated me so nicely about wanting to have my own kids. I was shocked when they asked me, "Are sure you want kids?" I couldn't believe they would say that! They all had kids! I have also raised my nephew from age 18 months so I obviously have experience. Having a kid of my own would be awesome and I would have a girlfriend with one too! That way, I would not feel so wierd about what my other friends have said. Negativity is so hurtful! 
LB


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I would just snack on anything you feel able to LadyB. For me its crackers, satsumas, nuts, dry breakfast cereal, toast and yeast extract (marmite), and basically anything that takes my fancy. The erm 'cleansing' issue is not resolved although I have been a few times. But its so hard lol ouch. x


----------



## ladybeautiful

hey tink you there?? :(


----------



## ladybeautiful

haha we cross posted!

thanks for the suggestions tink! [email protected] cleansing being hard! :rofl: It's started to get that way for me too! Loo is a battlefield!!!! :rofl:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi loveybear and welcome! :flower: 

TTC is hard enough as it is... friends and family that don't understand or are insensitive just makes it worse :hugs:


----------



## loveybear1

LEW32, congrats on your BFP. Well, the witch came back but we tried again and I am in the TWW all over again. It is getting difficult to keep positive when AF keeps coming. I am taking vitamins and taking care of myself. I just found out my girlfriend is 3 months pregnant and I have spoken to her about trying to get preggers many times in that 3 months but she never said anything. I found out through another girlfriend at my Thanksgiving party. Apparently she said she didn't want to tell me because she didn't want me to be upset. It kind of upset me that she didn't tell me but I am over it. I want to be pregnant so we can both share the experience together. Now I am just hoping and waiting. If AF comes again, it will be the 7th month TTC! I feel imbarrassed that it is not working for me but it did for my girlfriend. I am now seeing a fertility specialist. I am trying to keep negative comments from others away, like some of my friends who have asked me if I am sure I want kids. I think that is so rude for them to say that. THey all had kids and no one said crappy stuff like that to them. I raised my nephew from 18 months and he is 13 now so obviously I would be able to handle having a baby. GRRR! I guess I just need to vent. Sorry honey, just feeling down.


----------



## loveybear1

Hi Ladybeautiful, I guess I am just venting. I am frustrated and the last thing I wanted to do was to have to see a "specialist" because it makes me feel old and that it won't happen. My husband has been wonderful and he even bought me flowers the last time we tried and told me he hopes it works (TTC). I can't talk to my friends because when I did text one of them and asked her what that was all about when friends said that stuff, she never responded. Then she was at my Thanksgiving party and she never mentioned the text. I feel like they think I am an idiot or something. Or that I am too old (38). I know when it does happen, they will definately be the first people I call to celebrate. It made me mad because at the party, all of them collected around my other girlfriend that had just announced her pregnancy and basically ignored me. I blew it off and chatted with other friends. What is so wrong with me?? I have partied pretty hard in the past around them but that was because I had just recovered from a horrible marriage and divorce. THat doesn't mean I am a bad person. I feel like they are judging me instead of just supporting my dreams. If they offer me a baby shower, I am really going to feel like they are being fake and that is going to make me more angry. What should I do?


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: lovey bear ,welcome to team ding dong!!!!
i do not sleep walk, i never snowed in my neighbour!!!! lol....i wish i had have done though....:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> :hi: morning hunnies! aww poor hopes...i know how you feel hun (and you too MC). i haven't even O yet (i don't think so anyway) but already feeling pma plummeting. i'm just so anxious that dh won't :sex: when it's important. :dohh: ugh. last night opk still negative. TONS of ewcm again this morning tho, so O can't be far away for me. making me anxious. dh back to work today after a week off, so that means he's going to be stressed and "too tired" again. making me anxious getting all worried about it. guess i'll just have to wait and see. :wacko:
> 
> g'morning tink and coral and caz! good luck this morning damita, altho i think you're already finished or already in there! hope it goes well sweetie! :hugs:
> 
> :hi: poppy luv and MC...hoping korben and connor go down for you without too much fuss tonight. :hugs: i know it'll be hard, but defo just got to be consistent!!! you can do it! :winkwink:

stop fecking stressing woman i also have loads yellowish and low on monitor x


----------



## poppy666

Welcome aboard loveybear1:hugs:

First things first your not too old sweetie, im nearly 41 ( hate saying that) lol yes ive got children, but i was ready to start IVF when i was 38 too bc me n my partner had tests n was classed as unexplained infertility ( all tests came back normal) anyways long story short we concieved naturally n have a 8mth lo togethor ( my other 3 teenagers are to my ex hubby) i gave birth just after my 40th.

Tried the Soy isoflavones this cycle and was lucky n blessed to get my BFP... so yes you can do it too, so what if your 38 your no way near passed it :hugs:

As for your so called friends i wouldnt let them bother you even tho it must be so hard, just concentrate on you n your soon to be family & hopefully the help of these lovely ladies on here :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

hellooooo chicks xxx
how are we all tonight?? i am completely cream crackered. have done the last 4 early shifts at work and have still2 to go urgh!! hope all is well on planet ding dong xxxx:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh pheobe you need to try get some rest n take it easy sweetie :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Be back in a bit sorting korben out againnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :dohh: lol x


----------



## phoebe

hi lovey bear and welcome xx:hi::hi: i echo poppy's words and say ur never too old hun. btw i am 38 and this is/hope will child no#1 i am having. good luck hun and fxd u get ur bfp soon xx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Lovelybear! welcome :hugs: Sounds like you've been through the mill, I think we can all relate to how your feeling. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> hi lovey bear and welcome xx:hi::hi: i echo poppy's words and say ur never too old hun. btw i am 38 and this is/hope will child no#1 i am having. good luck hun and fxd u get ur bfp soon xx:hugs:

OI Missy dont say that... :growlmad: this IS your first little one stay positive sweetie :hug:


----------



## pk2of8

amy, where ya been all day!?!?!? :haha: you always cheer me up! :winkwink::flower:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: loveybear....:hugs: i'll be glad to add you sweetie and welcome to the group! 

we're all pretty nutters around here, but all the girls here are very supportive! :kiss:

i'm sorry you've been dealing with friends like that. it doesn't help for friends to be making those kinds of negative comments. like tink said...think most of us girls (probably all) can relate. one of my very best girlfriends started ttc a couple of months after me, got her bfp and i've only been able to talk to her a couple of times since then (back in august) b/c every time she gets on the phone with me, she is negative and lamenting the pg and wishing she hadn't tried and it just goes on and on, and then she asks me silly questions like "well why aren't you pregnant?" or "why isn't it working?" i love her to death, but it makes me want to scream. :wacko::haha: 

what have you been doing on your ttc journey hun? temping? opk's? give us the low-down... :winkwink::haha:


----------



## pk2of8

hey phoebe! sorry about your work shifts luv... try to rest up and make dh do all the work when you get home in the evenings! :haha:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hi lovey bear and welcome xx:hi::hi: i echo poppy's words and say ur never too old hun. btw i am 38 and this is/hope will child no#1 i am having. good luck hun and fxd u get ur bfp soon xx:hugs:
> 
> OI Missy dont say that... :growlmad: this IS your first little one stay positive sweetie :hug:Click to expand...

sorry pops xxx yes ur right thanks hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> hey phoebe! sorry about your work shifts luv... try to rest up and make dh do all the work when you get home in the evenings! :haha:

hell yeah pk :rofl::rofl::rofl: only 2 more to go then i can have a lay in woohoo xxx:wohoo:


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> amy, where ya been all day!?!?!? :haha: you always cheer me up! :winkwink::flower:

freezing mi fecking tits off at hospital and shopping for my addiction ran out last night
so watch the fecking snow come now on my days off pfffffff xxx


----------



## Damita

Got my FRER's, held in my pee and peed, :bfn: I cried and husband cried, don't know much more we can do with all these negatives :cry:


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> oooo goody cant wait to see scan pics poppy!! bribe them to give you a scan!!!:haha:
> @hopes, what day are you expecting af? when do you think you O?? looks like me and you will be "shaggin into the new year" together!!:dohh:

AF is probably due around Dec 11th. As long as I have another high temp tomorrow, FF is likely going to put my O day as CD23, despite the positive OPK on CD19. I personally dont trust the positive OPK because that entire week I was getting positive and almost positive looking opks. In general its common for me to get dark opk lines. And last cycle my opk was super dark, this one was just questionable. Also, I've only had 2 days of high temps so it prob hasn't been long since O. Another thing that makes it complicated is that my temps on a few days around O are prob not that reliable, one day I slept like only one hour lol. SO, basically I'm probably 2dpo today but theres tons of reasons it could be otherwise. Doesn't matter much I guess because we didnt skip more than a day BDing lately. BUT, if i did O on CD23,that sucks because i bd'ed on cd23 but not the day before or after. NOT feeling positive. very disappointed:cry:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Damita said:


> Got my FRER's, held in my pee and peed, :bfn: I cried and husband cried, don't know much more we can do with all these negatives :cry:

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww dammy xxxxx dont give up luvvie look at me 11 years your time will come :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hug: hopes! im not too positive either but time will tell im going by CP and 1 +opk and O cramps to judge my O day... tummy feels weird today, like i gotta pee constantly...think i may need cranberry juice...water infection coming up i think!!!:growlmad:
damita....what dpo are you hunni, am soooooo sorry for the bfn....are your temps still up?..
connor never got put to bed at 7pm....family turned up...feck it!


----------



## Hopes314

damita aw im sorry. your temps are still up though so it isnt over yet!


----------



## Damita

Thanks yeah temp went up today, I'm either 10/11/12dpo


----------



## Hopes314

husband is sick and took the day off :( was thinking it was flu but he is getting silly symptoms along with it. i worry every time he has a sniffle :(

NURSE TINK are you here!? I have a question hehe


----------



## poppy666

Try stay positive Damita your chart still good :thumbup: x

MC I just put korben in bed with his bottle seeing how that goes can hear him drinking it :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :hug: hopes! im not too positive either but time will tell im going by CP and 1 +opk and O cramps to judge my O day... tummy feels weird today, like i gotta pee constantly...think i may need cranberry juice...water infection coming up i think!!!:growlmad:
> damita....what dpo are you hunni, am soooooo sorry for the bfn....are your temps still up?..
> connor never got put to bed at 7pm....family turned up...feck it!

I was on the cranberry n water early too flaming cystitis hit me twice :growlmad:


----------



## mrsamyrach

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm my mushroom souppppppppp
god its freezin xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

hi amy! I love mushroom soup too but dunno how to make it just buy the campbell's canned soup every once in a while. 

Do you make it?


----------



## lupinerainbow

Just started snowing! :happydance: No college tomorrow fx'ed its too cold!!!
Was wearing 2 coats, 3 jumpers and a tshirt looked about 40 stone and couldnt really move my arms kept my body warm though :rofl:Hope everyone is okay :wave: :hugs: :kiss: to you all! 


xxxx


----------



## poppy666

I like lentil soup & tomatoe soup with cheese squares in it :p


----------



## mrsamyrach

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww no heinz for me just going for another 1 x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> husband is sick and took the day off :( was thinking it was flu but he is getting silly symptoms along with it. i worry every time he has a sniffle :(
> 
> NURSE TINK are you here!? I have a question hehe

I am now, just trying to catch up again lol x


----------



## ladybeautiful

haha yeah I like lentil soup too... we have versions of it all the time in our Indian food though. 

I make a mean cauliflower walnut soup, it's nice and creamy :D


----------



## ladybeautiful

:hi: lupine! Good to see you waddled home under all that weight! :haha:

EDIT: has your anniversary passed? Sorry forgot the date but I thought you said it's sometime around now


----------



## mrsamyrach

soooooooooooooooooo today would have been my due date 29th but was told 15th cos i were only going 38 weeks 
sigh x


----------



## ladybeautiful

:hugs: Amy...


----------



## poppy666

Im still getting on and off mild cramps pfft hope they go soon making me jittery x


----------



## babydream

Hi ladies, i read all the posts from today, there was a lot!!!

Let's see what i remember...

Pk, keep opk, ov is prob soon hun. Cold in Florida???? I was there for the millenium 10years ago and it was like 25C. Never had a xmas like that before :) 

Coral, hope dh is okay and you are feeling less sick xx

Lew, sorry you're sick, pheobe you need to rest, ladyb, poppy,tink and all the preggos, please look after yourselves!!!

Damita, sorry about bfn but i saw you'll be a teacher, congrats hun xx

Mc, i can feel your pain hun, i could murder dh sometimes, smash the tv and hit him hard for not cooperating. Funny about neighbours' door :D xx

Amy, hope you're okay, cm is good, keep warm. xx

CG, glad you had a nice holiday hun, keep your pma, you'll be fine xx

Lupine, happy for the snow eh???? Cheeky girl, but well done for getting dressed properly for the cold. :D xx

Hopes, you'll be okay, you bd enough, hope we'll get that bfp.

Where is DM lately??

Hi eesoja, hope you're okay hun xx

Anyone else i missed??? sorry!!! it took me ages to type this and prob will have a few posts to read now again. 

Afm, no sign of ov yet, can't feel anything cd8 today. Dh is not coming home tonight, BIL had to be taken to hospital this morning with a kidney stone (11mm) so surgery for him tomorrow morning and dh wants to stay near him in London. Great!!!! Not!!!! I need him home for b'ding! i didn't take my soy this month to fecking miss ov for a fecking kidney stone!!!!! I feel sorry for BIL but i neeeeeeeeeeed to shag and i know he's understand!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

Me too poppy... esp when I lie down I feel them, or after a meal :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> soooooooooooooooooo today would have been my due date 29th but was told 15th cos i were only going 38 weeks
> sigh x

:hug: sweetie xx


----------



## babydream

mrsamyrach said:


> soooooooooooooooooo today would have been my due date 29th but was told 15th cos i were only going 38 weeks
> sigh x

((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) amy, mine is coming up in January. will be hard. thinking of you hun xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mrs Amy :hugs: that sucks... :( xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Babydream all i read was 'i need to shag' basically stuff the kidney stone :rofl::rofl:

Hope everything goes ok sweetie xx


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> Me too poppy... esp when I lie down I feel them, or after a meal :shrug:

Phew so not just me, i know you shouldnt google but it does say if you feel cramping rest assured that they normal and your having a viable pregnancy (something on those lines) so im clinging onto that thought lol xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

thanks guys xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes I hope you get your :sex: babydream :haha: x

Pops and LadyB, i still have the odd twinge still. x


----------



## Hopes314

Alright nurse tink, ready!? lol

I think husband has a GI virus, but im a nursing STUDENT, and you are a real nurse so here you go :)

vomiting late last night and diarrhea, today feels warm to touch, but only mild fever(99-100.5). Just feels "sick". Significant back pain. and then... RASH!? on his upper back and shoulder (looks like larger hives, slightly raised of course)

No more vomiting, hardly any diarrhea but then comes the rash. So i suspect GI virus. but i worry about him, even if he just has a sniffle :(
Rash freaked me out a little, but then i remembered that rash can = virus.(but usually in CHILDREN) hm. What do you think? :)


----------



## Hopes314

Oh, and I'm SO jealous of all you guys getting the snow :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

My initial thoughts are same as you, a virus. Could also be an allergic reaction, but with the fever I would say its less likely. Your right that a rash is usually seen in children, as their immune systems are weaker. Effectively this is a result of the immune response failing to attack the virus, and the process extending to the skin. If his other symptoms are getting better, I would be reassured that he is on the mend. Whats he like now? any unusual contact with food/ substances? Well done student nurse you did good ;) x


----------



## ladybeautiful

I'm going off for a little zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: amy :hug: ..... what's your addiction ames?? :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Cya later oh and LB it will only be 10pm when you have your appointment so i will be up waiting for your scan piccy :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LadyB enjoy, I'm going to bed for real soon lol 9:30 pm here x

PK ooooooh yes, what is it Amy? I forgot to ask you that! x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:hi:Everyone, sorry been on the missing list:haha: had a busy weekend with the kiddies!

Amy:hug:Hope you're ok huni

Did I miss any exciting news?


----------



## pk2of8

hopes...not suggesting this is the same thing...just an interesting tidbit... last summer i caught strep throat. was horribly sick for almost 2 weeks. then about 6 weeks later, got this totally unexplainable rash that started on my stomach and back and then spread. i have terrible allergies, so at first i thought it was that, but no itchiness. when i went to the doc, he said it was a reaction to the strep virus i had. i don't remember what he called it now, but it was embarrassing. nothing he could give me for it...you could see it on my chest/neck/arms eventually. just had to wait for it to go away. :wacko:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Mushrooooooooom soup with tiger breadcakes mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm oh and crack a jack choc chip


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK snap, I had that too. Its pretty common, but didn't make me feel any better. All my skin started peeling too :(


----------



## Mojitogirly

HI EVERYONE!!!!

Its been a LONG while! 
I decided to leave B&B for a while, but I come back, after taking a bit to find you all but the shagging into november thing helped, and I see SOOOOO many good news stories!!!
TINK - POPPY - LEW - CORAL - sorry if I missed anyone - you're all up the duff!!! WOWOOWOWOWOWOW:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee:

LOTS has gone on - too much to bore you with - but Im still TTC but just going au natural - just watching for the EWCM & :sex: alot!

MC - I like seeing what your up to as we're on such a similar cycle - sorry you've not had your :bfp: yet, I feel your pain.
AMY - the life & soul as always - sorry about your anniversary :nope:

PK - your doing a fab job of keeping all the ding dongers together...


I know I've missed a LOT of peeps buthopefully I'll catch up & next time I'll say bye if I retreat!

Missed everyone & I've not been able to fully catch up as there are HUNDREDS of pages - let me know if I've missed anything important!

Its good to be back!!!! xxx:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

i love tiger bread...but with tomato soup!!! yummy! 
has korben settled then? xx


----------



## poppy666

Mojitogirly said:


> HI EVERYONE!!!!
> 
> Its been a LONG while!
> I decided to leave B&B for a while, but I come back, after taking a bit to find you all but the shagging into november thing helped, and I see SOOOOO many good news stories!!!
> TINK - POPPY - LEW - CORAL - sorry if I missed anyone - you're all up the duff!!! WOWOOWOWOWOWOW:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee:
> 
> LOTS has gone on - too much to bore you with - but Im still TTC but just going au natural - just watching for the EWCM & :sex: alot!
> 
> MC - I like seeing what your up to as we're on such a similar cycle - sorry you've not had your :bfp: yet, I feel your pain.
> AMY - the life & soul as always - sorry about your anniversary :nope:
> 
> PK - your doing a fab job of keeping all the ding dongers together...
> 
> 
> I know I've missed a LOT of peeps buthopefully I'll catch up & next time I'll say bye if I retreat!
> 
> Missed everyone & I've not been able to fully catch up as there are HUNDREDS of pages - let me know if I've missed anything important!
> 
> Its good to be back!!!! xxx:happydance:

Woohoooooooooooooooooooooooo :happydance: its good to have you back sweetie :hug:


----------



## mrsamyrach

mojitoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ya slagbag lol where ya beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> i love tiger bread...but with tomato soup!!! yummy!
> has korben settled then? xx

MC you gotta try cheese cubes in your soup ( make sure its hot hot hot) lol... Hmmm korben well he was tired i put him in the cot with bottle and left room, he drank then stood up against cot ( this went on 5 times) then noticed he was getting more milk on his bed than in his mouth so i stood at the side and held his bottle then switched to his dummy and he turned over to sleep :kiss:

So basically was 5/10 but he did fall asleep in cot, will see how tomorrow pans out lol xx

Your other two men ok now? x


----------



## mothercabbage

Mojitogirly said:


> HI EVERYONE!!!!
> 
> Its been a LONG while!
> I decided to leave B&B for a while, but I come back, after taking a bit to find you all but the shagging into november thing helped, and I see SOOOOO many good news stories!!!
> TINK - POPPY - LEW - CORAL - sorry if I missed anyone - you're all up the duff!!! WOWOOWOWOWOWOW:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee:
> 
> LOTS has gone on - too much to bore you with - but Im still TTC but just going au natural - just watching for the EWCM & :sex: alot!
> 
> MC - I like seeing what your up to as we're on such a similar cycle - sorry you've not had your :bfp: yet, I feel your pain.
> AMY - the life & soul as always - sorry about your anniversary :nope:
> 
> PK - your doing a fab job of keeping all the ding dongers together...
> 
> 
> I know I've missed a LOT of peeps buthopefully I'll catch up & next time I'll say bye if I retreat!
> 
> Missed everyone & I've not been able to fully catch up as there are HUNDREDS of pages - let me know if I've missed anything important!
> 
> Its good to be back!!!! xxx:happydance:

hi girly, great to see ya bk on, im still TTC...prob will be into the new year too but ah well...got you lot to keep me company!! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i love tiger bread...but with tomato soup!!! yummy!
> has korben settled then? xx
> 
> MC you gotta try cheese cubes in your soup ( make sure its hot hot hot) lol... Hmmm korben well he was tired i put him in the cot with bottle and left room, he drank then stood up against cot ( this went on 5 times) then noticed he was getting more milk on his bed than in his mouth so i stood at the side and held his bottle then switched to his dummy and he turned over to sleep :kiss:
> 
> So basically was 5/10 but he did fall asleep in cot, will see how tomorrow pans out lol xx
> 
> Your other two men ok now? xClick to expand...

will try cheese in soup!! sounds yummy...conz asleep but in our bed, i went out and left them to it! lol......well done korben...hes not too bad...he's in his cot!!! its a start! lol xxx


----------



## poppy666

I would of done the same and fecked off out if id of been at yours :haha: gonna go sort his bottles out in a min then go bed x


----------



## ladybeautiful

I WANT RED WINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## poppy666

LOL Thinking of drink already.... no drink for you lady :haha:

Morning everyone :flower:

Well im snowed in again, not digging the car out just hope its nearly gone tomorrow before hospital appointment :growlmad:

Well i better go get dressed :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning poppy! :wave: we are snowed in too, no outside for me!!!! chloes school is closed again! OH was too grumpy last night, just sat playing on the xbox swearing away! dick head! :haha: i hanent seen him yet today as he left for work at 6am...hope he is in a better mood today...
ladyb...there will be no wine for you for a few months my dear! no pickling baby dingdongs!!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah snow been off and on here, came down heavy late last night so stuck in again today :cry:

Gonna be bored shitless lol, right be back later give korben some brekkie, hope dh is in a good mood for you tonight n if not shove him in the wheelie bin and lock him out for the night :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: thats a plan, im just going to get connor some toast and make a brew and ill be back! did he wake again in the night? and did you keep him in hia own bed? xx


----------



## poppy666

I fed him at midnight n he woke again for another bottle at 4am :dohh: then up at 7.30am x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well we got snow this morning! :happydance: but I'm thinking of Coral who was working and would have had to get home in it, hope you got back ok hun! x

Our schools are shut, but my husband is the caretaker of one. He's sat there manning the phones even though the message on the phoneline is that the school is shut.....i called him to say why doesn't he come home, and he said in case anyone turns up........he's a workoholic. What does he think is going to happen? that anyone else will be the same and come in just for fun? hmmmmm lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwwww poppy hope your not too sleepy today! connor never slept in his own bed but he slept through...i love having him in my bed but he kicks OH and he has to get up and sleep on sofa!:rofl: i think he just wants the whole kingsize bed to himself!!! naughty baby!
morning tink....thats nice of you for wondering about coral, i hope shes ok too.....is the snow there bad? its fallen over night here again im going to take a pic of the veiw out of my front room window and show you!! its white over!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

When korben wakes in the middle of the night i bring him into my bed to have his bottle n fall asleep with me, if i didnt god knows what time he'd have me awake everyday... but once he's 1yr n in his own bed and room & ive got him off the baby milk he SHOULD sleep through :haha:

Coral get your ass on here soon so we know your ok missy x


----------



## mothercabbage

thats what we did when connor used to wake for a feed but he got too comfy and now he wont sleep in his cot! he sleeps, but if he wakes up for his dummy and reaslises hes in there and not our bed he screams until we go get him, ive tried just lying him back down but he just stands at the cot side a cries more! im thinking ill sleep in his cot and he can have my bed! after xmas he is getting a proper size single bed so i hope its more comfy for him and he wont wake as much in the night in his own room...chloe was soooo easy as a baby....i think its men!!! little boys are men in the making!!! :haha: they have to be difficult! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah was gonna suggest buying connor a bed with all his new bedding etc n he may like it n settle, we dont really have a spare bedroom here for korben, so when we move im going to put Wade in one of the 2 lounges downstairs n korben got a bedroom then, Gage going Uni in september so Wade can go back upstairs then lol

Madness trying to make room x


----------



## mothercabbage

2 lounges!!!! snob! :rofl::haha: sounds like a plan though...id like to have too many kids and not enough room! sound like fun....i want a few more kids 2 at least!!!! so if i get twins anytime soon i wont grumble***she says on her kneees, looking to the sky***


----------



## poppy666

LOL Ive always looked for houses with 2 lounges couldnt survive with just 1 room bc of the teenagers.... This is ment to be a 4 bedroomed house but one of the bedrooms leads to the attic so cant call it a bedroom.

Think 5 kids is my lot :haha: i say id love twins but i dont think id cope with having korben too id end up booking myself into the psychiatric ward :rofl: I knw how hard it was with my 3 other boys in my early 20s x


----------



## mothercabbage

well im 29(as of last month) so i got a few years(hopefully) to make a few more...think ill go for 5...a nice round number!!!
i was just thinking how i got talking to you on bnb i think i gatecrashed tinks TTC#5 thread didnt i lol :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Morning girlies :hi:

Thanks for being concerned for me:hugs: when I left work it wasnt bad. Mykids school is open! so hubby drove me and the kids. In a way I'm glad I need to go to bed for a bit. Hubby is off because of his leg. We have an automatic and its his left leg so was ok driving:winkwink:
I'm not looking forward to driving to work think I might tell them to shove it:haha:

Damita:hugs: sorry for your bfn. Looking at your chart its hard to say when u O'ed though.


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> well im 29(as of last month) so i got a few years(hopefully) to make a few more...think ill go for 5...a nice round number!!!
> i was just thinking how i got talking to you on bnb i think i gatecrashed tinks TTC#5 thread didnt i lol :haha:

Yes it was now i cant get fecking rid of ya :rofl::rofl:

You may get your twins wish :hug:


----------



## coral11680

oh forgot to say a midwife called Sunday, I should hear from them in the next 2 weeks about my first appointment and 12 week scan date:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Coral's safe :happydance::happydance::happydance: now dont be going ut driving missy xx

Wont be long now for your 12wk scan.. xmas will keep you busy then it'll fly by xx


----------



## coral11680

yeah this year I'll have something to look forward to after Xmas. Its always such a downer after xmas normally


----------



## poppy666

Yeah my last xmas was shite to be honest n was glad to get it over with, this one should be ok apart from not being able to drink :dohh: lol...


----------



## mothercabbage

its ok girls ill get pissed for ya both!:rofl: its highly unkikely im preggo! just found that thread..the beginning of team ding dong pmpl...https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/412868-newbie-wants-buddy-ttc-5-a-2.html


----------



## coral11680

yeah, I might have a little baileys but thats it


----------



## poppy666

Must admit after my 12wks with korben i had some drink on a few occassions, but only wicked blue :haha: bad girl!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

tut tut!!! no pickling baby dingdongs!!!!!...i read up on drinking while preggo and it scared me too much....i drunk a few while i was preggo with chloe..(bad girl) but not a drop with connor!.....


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i know :blush: send me to the corner :haha: korben snoring in his rocker lol


----------



## coral11680

stupid school have now closed now i have to get them, i think they only wanted them htere long enough for attendance for the day, idiots!


----------



## poppy666

Hate that :growlmad: drive carefully if your going in car x


----------



## coral11680

I know a few people who drank like fish while pregnant and their kids are fine but would worry me too much. I have had a glass of wine once or twice after first trimester but hardly at all worries me too much. There was a documentery on a few weeks back pissed and pregnant I think it was called it was scary.


----------



## poppy666

You like my siggy girls? :happydance: but changing my avatar piccy when i find a decent one.. hmmmm may find better siggy pics too im so fussy :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

Fertility friend did an odd thing. after a third day or raised temps, it put my O day like.. WAY back. It apparently thinks opks take precedence over high temps i guess. I'm not sure I agree.. especially because I record when my bbs get sore after O day, and they would have been sore by now, but they are just barely starting to.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

brrrrrr just got back from sledging with the kids. Freezing! Think were gonna put our decs up in a bit. Awww thanks for resurrecting the thread lol x


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> Fertility friend did an odd thing. after a third day or raised temps, it put my O day like.. WAY back. It apparently thinks opks take precedence over high temps i guess. I'm not sure I agree.. especially because I record when my bbs get sore after O day, and they would have been sore by now, but they are just barely starting to.

I was talking to someone last night and ff put her ov a week back too & she knew when she ov'd, but she just got her BFP so ff arnt always right :shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

Yeah I think I'm actually only 3 dpo today, not 5. looks nice though hah! Poppy your avatar just needs a huge baby bump now lol


----------



## mothercabbage

nice xmas-ing up job poppy on the avatar n siggy!!! gonna change mine for xmas too then i think....may take a while........lol.


----------



## poppy666

pmsl you be all day MC :haha: yeah hopes but this one better than seeing my bump lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok new avatar...DONE :rofl: its my OH!!!!! (kiddin')


----------



## poppy666

Sorry its my oh he made £10 for that pose :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwwwwww i like this...what ya fink??


----------



## poppy666

Yep now get it in the middle missy lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, I think your 3DPO as well. Hows DH today, any better? x

Pops n MC, loving the siggies :happydance:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all how r we all?? Its bloody freezing and started to snow yet again  

We put a deposit on a bungalow yesterday so waiting for references to go though and hopefully moving day will be 24th Jan I can't wait. Hows the house hunting Poppy??

Mckenzie is still been a bugger to eat and keeps been sick after eating and horrible nappies wondering whether anything to do with celiac as I had a test when pg with him one was negative and one positive so don't know if have got it. He has a really bloated tummy and skinny legs and arms!! Well seeing dietitian on friday and hopefully they will be able to help.


----------



## poppy666

Awww bless Mckenzie hope he gonna be ok in time fr xmas hopefully the dietitian will able to help with your concerns or will you have to go doctors? x

Im still waiting for last tenant to hand keys back so i can view property x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hopefully dietitian will be able to help as doctors are not that great all they say is that he is happy and active yer I know but u haven't seen him at hm!!!! 

Hopefully they will hand keys bk soon we looked at bungalow when they still living there.

Think I may have to wake up Mckenzie for lunch lol


----------



## poppy666

Wake him up? your lucky lol i just fed korben actually chased him around the room with his dinner bc i didnt put him in his high chair :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

am i getting out of this bed am i bollocks
its fecking freezing this temping lark doing my head in
they are all over the places and still low on monitor


----------



## coral11680

Amy dont worry your temps look alright hun.
Love the new avatars and sigs girls:haha:


----------



## poppy666

I still temp now lol i really need to get out the habit :dohh: you be fine Amy be worth it :hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

well he is fed had almost 100g chicken mash thing then started to gag on it so stopped that then got him some ice-cream which he loves now sitting in his old bouncer which I got bk from SIL lol really good as a chair esp as he hasn't reach max weight limit for it yet lol wish he used to sit in it when he was younger always tried to get out lol


----------



## poppy666

well at least you got something down him... korben sat in his rocker bc he tired again, only way i get him to sleep during the day :shrug: he really shouldnt be in it bc its up to 6mths but he be fine x

Hows your cycle going we dont hear much on how yours is going x


----------



## sleeping bubs

well AF due on Thursday hoping it doesn't come lol

Well I think we are not really activity TTC but mainly NTNP lol just waiting to c what happens. 

My SIL saw mw yesterday and she is 8weeks baby number 2 due 10th July 3 months after her little boys 1st birthday, She drives me mad she thinks Jacob will be feeding himself walking everywhere etc when baby comes along!!!!


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: morning luvvies

On my way to the ofc today so on my phone again. Ugh. I hate this. 2 more weeks (?? I think??) Til I give notice. I am counting down the days for sure!!! 

Loving the new siggys and avatars too poppy and MC :haha:

Well my opk's still neg last night but I'm having cramping this am. Hoping not missing ov b/c dh pulled a tease on me last nnight. Got all nekked and then went to sleep. :growlmad: we're not doing so good on the smep so far :cry: stupid men!!! If I'm ov'ing this am, then the whole cycle is fecking screwed. God, I hate this place and can't wait to be gone!!!

Mojitogirly! So glad to see u back sweetie! :hugs:

Re: wine and such... My ob actually recommended I have a glass of wine every now and again during my pg b/c of my pre-term labor. Help me to relax. Not early on, but 2nd and 3rd tri. :winkwink: not saying anybody shld do that, but it was ok for me :haha: not like I did every day tho either. ...


----------



## poppy666

Hang in there PK your surge will come, remember me last cycle stressing like a mad women thinking it will never come CD16 & CD17 later than expected but came x

I think as long as you dtd near enough to a positive opk (cd14/15) then once positive dtd up to 0v you'll have hopefully cracked it x


----------



## mrsamyrach

popps shes a fecking nutter shes on same cd as me and proper stressing lol


----------



## poppy666

LOL I know but think we all do n especially if our dh are not giving us the goods when we need them x


----------



## mrsamyrach

hazhahahahaha i dont either i will shag when it comes high on monitor ill get it bout 4 times thats it


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey guys!
Not been on in a while, been mega busy n we have lots of snow in Scotland so things are a little crazy!
Well i decided against soy this month, to be honest im not doing anything (no opk's, no pressed n no SMEP) i don't even know what cycle day i am! Im officially NTNP this cycle. Im taking a step back as i find the dissappointment to much to take at the moment. If af is not here by 29th December I will test. 
Good luck to all you pregnant and TCC ding dongs x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny good luck too, with xmas on its way its the best way to go till the new year :hugs: so fx you get that BFP :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

pk2of8 said:


> :hi: morning luvvies
> 
> On my way to the ofc today so on my phone again. Ugh. I hate this. 2 more weeks (?? I think??) Til I give notice. I am counting down the days for sure!!!
> 
> Loving the new siggys and avatars too poppy and MC :haha:
> 
> Well my opk's still neg last night but I'm having cramping this am. Hoping not missing ov b/c dh pulled a tease on me last nnight. Got all nekked and then went to sleep. :growlmad: we're not doing so good on the smep so far :cry: stupid men!!! If I'm ov'ing this am, then the whole cycle is fecking screwed. God, I hate this place and can't wait to be gone!!!
> 
> Mojitogirly! So glad to see u back sweetie! :hugs:
> 
> Re: wine and such... My ob actually recommended I have a glass of wine every now and again during my pg b/c of my pre-term labor. Help me to relax. Not early on, but 2nd and 3rd tri. :winkwink: not saying anybody shld do that, but it was ok for me :haha: not like I did every day tho either. ...

:hug: stupid men!!! if your opk was neg i dont think you will be OV yet,you havent had a + yet have you...hang in there like poppy says! try to jump dh tonight! work some pk magic!!! good luck hunni!!!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## mrsamyrach

anyone got jezzer kyle on sky hubby is going mad at this slag whos on drinking smoking and 3 months preggers shes 17 and already had 7 miscarriages and doesnt want this one either fecking slag x


----------



## mothercabbage

i cant watch that shit!!!! it winds me up amy!!!
my siggy is centred now poppy...is it ok for ya!!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yep its spot on lmao we look chrismassy now :happydance: i dont watch it either Amy got Cebeebies on grrr


----------



## mothercabbage

im watching my family on watch:haha: its funny....connor has woke up in a greeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaat mood..not! time for a :coffee:
is anyone else going to go christmassy on here!? come on gals get into the xmas spirit!


----------



## poppy666

Yeah im gonna make a brew x


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, everyone!!! I just got through all of the pages from the past couple of days. 

Just wanted to add on the the convo. here and on FB about our DHs...It's funny how we are all is similar situations w/them and TTC. I had a bit of a cry last night w/mine about how insensitive he is, always "tired", etc. I try so hard to support him, listen to him, and take care of my family. He wants more kids, especially now since his sister is preg. and brother's wife just had twins. BUT, he says it'll "just happen." I just wanted to say that it sucks that we're dealing with this crap, but it's comforting to know that we're not alone:flower:

MC-I know you're debating when you O'd, but if you're testing 12/11, then I'm with ya, girl. Had cramps yesterday that made me second guess Oing early, but defo had only sticky white cm, so must have been something I ate. I'm absolutely waiting this month til I miss AF, so I'll stand my ground with you :hugs:

Sorry I don't have time for more, got to get in the shower before Mia finishes preschool, then work. Have a wonderful day, girls-truly wish I could bundle up and chat on here all day, instead of work!!! 

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Damita

:haha: MC your profile pic..

Hows everyone today?


----------



## mothercabbage

eesoja81 said:


> Hey, everyone!!! I just got through all of the pages from the past couple of days.
> 
> Just wanted to add on the the convo. here and on FB about our DHs...It's funny how we are all is similar situations w/them and TTC. I had a bit of a cry last night w/mine about how insensitive he is, always "tired", etc. I try so hard to support him, listen to him, and take care of my family. He wants more kids, especially now since his sister is preg. and brother's wife just had twins. BUT, he says it'll "just happen." I just wanted to say that it sucks that we're dealing with this crap, but it's comforting to know that we're not alone:flower:
> 
> MC-I know you're debating when you O'd, but if you're testing 12/11, then I'm with ya, girl. Had cramps yesterday that made me second guess Oing early, but defo had only sticky white cm, so must have been something I ate. I'm absolutely waiting this month til I miss AF, so I'll stand my ground with you :hugs:
> 
> Sorry I don't have time for more, got to get in the shower before Mia finishes preschool, then work. Have a wonderful day, girls-truly wish I could bundle up and chat on here all day, instead of work!!!
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

 yea im standing my ground and not testing, and ill be testing 11th dec so thats 2 of us for testing!! as for DH, mine says the same..."itll happen" i fire back at him with "not if im not Oing you daft twat" i cant get preggo after ov or during af!! what do they know!! i thought men were supposed to be up for it all the time! yea..until we ask for it!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

Damita said:


> :haha: MC your profile pic..
> 
> Hows everyone today?

im SS at 3dpo!! :dohh: :haha:
how are you today sweetie? :hugs::kiss: hope your ok!!


----------



## poppy666

Hey Damita how you doing? x noticed your temps still up


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> :haha: MC your profile pic..
> 
> Hows everyone today?
> 
> im SS at 3dpo!! :dohh: :haha:
> how are you today sweetie? :hugs::kiss: hope your ok!!Click to expand...

I'm good ta just working on this assignment hiding from the snow, :haha: SS at 3dpo, what are they?



poppy666 said:


> Hey Damita how you doing? x noticed your temps still up

Good :thumbup: Hows you hun? Yeah I know it's crazy, they will prob go down tomorrow or Thursday


----------



## poppy666

OI keep that PMA working :hugs:


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> OI keep that PMA working :hugs:

I'm sorry :blush: yay! PMA! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Better? :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea you tell her poppy:haha: your not out yet damita as the saying goes...did you test again? i bet you Ov a few days later than when FF told you you did! 
ok so at 3dpo my symptoms are...ermmmmmmm..hold on ill have to think...lotsa CM...ermmmmmmmm....moody! :haha:...not got any really damita but it dont stop me looking for them :rofl:
you got any symptoms?
what were yours at 3dpo poppy? or anyone else? xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mmmmm I really want salmon and cucumber sandwiches.......... lol Got right strong cravings this pregnancy. Trouble is do I go out in the snow to buy salmon? :haha: see if the corner shop has a tin best bet I think, in my PJ's. That would be the second time out in them today, love snow, and it just seems to make going out in fleecy PJ's and a coat perfectly fine lol


----------



## poppy666

Thats better Damita :haha: had no symptoms really MC from what i remember i got a cold/stuffy nose day before 7dpo (implanted then) cramping, ewcm and a odd jabbing pain on a few occassions in my right booby.. thats it but mainly cramping x


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> yea you tell her poppy:haha: your not out yet damita as the saying goes...did you test again? i bet you Ov a few days later than when FF told you you did!
> ok so at 3dpo my symptoms are...ermmmmmmm..hold on ill have to think...lotsa CM...ermmmmmmmm....moody! :haha:...not got any really damita but it dont stop me looking for them :rofl:
> you got any symptoms?
> what were yours at 3dpo poppy? or anyone else? xx

Nope not testing now until it is offically late, I think FF has my date wrong, I think I am either 12/11dpo, just because persona gave me a egg symbol the day after FF thought I had ovulated..

CM is good :thumbup:

Erm tiredness.. I am sleeping nearly 12 hours a night at the mo and lower back pain, nipples are sore but that could be AF :shrug:


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> :haha: MC your profile pic..
> 
> Hows everyone today?
> 
> im SS at 3dpo!! :dohh: :haha:
> how are you today sweetie? :hugs::kiss: hope your ok!!Click to expand...

fecking ss at 3dpo:wacko:
dont you ever learn missus


----------



## poppy666

Oh thanks for reminding me............ backache from hell lol x


----------



## Hopes314

all this symptom spottingggggg! i have cm. thats all. no symptoms. lame.


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> :haha: MC your profile pic..
> 
> Hows everyone today?
> 
> im SS at 3dpo!! :dohh: :haha:
> how are you today sweetie? :hugs::kiss: hope your ok!!Click to expand...
> 
> fecking ss at 3dpo:wacko:
> dont you ever learn missusClick to expand...

im not pissing on stix!!!! :haha: i can SS to my hearts content!! :ignore: you do it more than me! and you pissed on more pissy stix than me last cycle!!! :rofl:
good plan for testing damita!:thumbup: stick to it chick!:flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

oooooooooo ive got bk ache! :rofl: prob from carrying connor around most of the day...such a clingy boy today!...my left nip very sensitive, but i used to have it pierced so im thinking its that! ermmmmmm...headache.... right overy-type pain.....feel like i gotta pee all the time but nowt comes out when i go!........ermmmmmmmmm


----------



## Damita

:rofl: ha ha we are all crazy SS


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> all this symptom spottingggggg! i have cm. thats all. no symptoms. lame.

none!! find some...i am...makes me feel better! pmpl xx


----------



## mothercabbage

Damita said:
 

> :rofl: ha ha we are all crazy SS

why not?!!!:haha: helps lighten the mood and passes the time :rofl: you got any more damita?


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Mmmmm I really want salmon and cucumber sandwiches.......... lol Got right strong cravings this pregnancy. Trouble is do I go out in the snow to buy salmon? :haha: see if the corner shop has a tin best bet I think, in my PJ's. That would be the second time out in them today, love snow, and it just seems to make going out in fleecy PJ's and a coat perfectly fine lol

if you go to the shop becareful our tink...xxx


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: ha ha we are all crazy SS
> 
> why not?!!!:haha: helps lighten the mood and passes the time :rofl: you got any more damita?Click to expand...

:haha: yeah it does! Mm headache and cramps.. but very light cramps :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

:thumbup: what about CP? you monitor that??


----------



## lupinerainbow

SS already?! You are crazies! Stupid body i haven't ov yet :growlmad: i thought it would be really early and i want to have a pos ov stick for once! Saw a bit of a line yesterday so guess it could be a start will do another one this evening! :thumbup: Miss talking to you guys but i keep getting sore eyes from going on computer too long so by time i have done my assignments for the day my eyes are killing me :dohh: will deff be on at the weekend properly though i hope you are all doing well will put a random post on like this now and then though!

:kiss: :hugs: :flower: :dust: 


xxxx


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> :thumbup: what about CP? you monitor that??

I did for a bit last month but it was grossing me out :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> all this symptom spottingggggg! i have cm. thats all. no symptoms. lame.
> 
> none!! find some...i am...makes me feel better! pmpl xxClick to expand...

heres one. eating EVERYTHING today :happydance: haha

My husband has TONS of prego symptoms this week though:cry: jealous


----------



## Damita

Hopes314 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> all this symptom spottingggggg! i have cm. thats all. no symptoms. lame.
> 
> none!! find some...i am...makes me feel better! pmpl xxClick to expand...
> 
> heres one. eating EVERYTHING today :happydance: haha
> 
> My husband has TONS of prego symptoms this week though:cry: jealousClick to expand...

:rofl: naughty husband!


----------



## Damita

Hopes314 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> all this symptom spottingggggg! i have cm. thats all. no symptoms. lame.
> 
> none!! find some...i am...makes me feel better! pmpl xxClick to expand...
> 
> heres one. eating EVERYTHING today :happydance: haha
> 
> My husband has TONS of prego symptoms this week though:cry: jealousClick to expand...

Just looked at your chart how you finding soft cups??


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: @hopes OH.....lol
damita i find it a bit minging but i knew when i was fertile and when Ov has passed....just want it to go nice and firm and high now!!!! and stay like that for 9 month!


----------



## Damita

lupinerainbow said:


> SS already?! You are crazies! Stupid body i haven't ov yet :growlmad: i thought it would be really early and i want to have a pos ov stick for once! Saw a bit of a line yesterday so guess it could be a start will do another one this evening! :thumbup: Miss talking to you guys but i keep getting sore eyes from going on computer too long so by time i have done my assignments for the day my eyes are killing me :dohh: will deff be on at the weekend properly though i hope you are all doing well will put a random post on like this now and then though!
> 
> :kiss: :hugs: :flower: :dust:
> 
> 
> xxxx

Sorry to hear about your eyes, my husband is getting that lately, poor you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> :haha: @hopes OH.....lol
> damita i find it a bit minging but i knew when i was fertile and when Ov has passed....just want it to go nice and firm and high now!!!! and stay like that for 9 month!

Fingers crossed for you MC :thumbup: my persona keeps flashing the "m" symbol at me trying to tell me that my period should be here soon or maybe not :shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

Damita said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> all this symptom spottingggggg! i have cm. thats all. no symptoms. lame.
> 
> none!! find some...i am...makes me feel better! pmpl xxClick to expand...
> 
> heres one. eating EVERYTHING today :happydance: haha
> 
> My husband has TONS of prego symptoms this week though:cry: jealousClick to expand...
> 
> Just looked at your chart how you finding soft cups??Click to expand...


Walmart! $5.50 for 14 cups. you guys dont have walmarts do you? there are a few affordable websites too like 
https://store.softcup.com/shared/St...reType=BtoC&Count1=794979274&Count2=712119698


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> all this symptom spottingggggg! i have cm. thats all. no symptoms. lame.
> 
> none!! find some...i am...makes me feel better! pmpl xxClick to expand...
> 
> heres one. eating EVERYTHING today :happydance: haha
> 
> My husband has TONS of prego symptoms this week though:cry: jealousClick to expand...
> 
> Just looked at your chart how you finding soft cups??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walmart! $5.50 for 14 cups. you guys dont have walmarts do you? there are a few affordable websites too like
> https://store.softcup.com/shared/St...reType=BtoC&Count1=794979274&Count2=712119698Click to expand...

What section does wal mart sell those soft cup hopes??


----------



## China girl

First I would like to tell all the ladies :wave::hi:

and MC what is up with the avitar.....:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mmmmmmmmmm nom nom nom....hubby went for me. just munched through one, think i might have to have another later lol 

SS eh? lol well my TWW symptoms were: looser stools :haha: constant creamy CM, mild af pains from 6DPO and right at the end increased urine output. So nothing much really, I didn't feel much at all till 6 weeks x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :haha: @hopes OH.....lol
> damita i find it a bit minging but i knew when i was fertile and when Ov has passed....just want it to go nice and firm and high now!!!! and stay like that for 9 month!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you MC :thumbup: my persona keeps flashing the "m" symbol at me trying to tell me that my period should be here soon or maybe not :shrug:Click to expand...

Lets hope its a not eh? x


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm nom nom nom....hubby went for me. just munched through one, think i might have to have another later lol
> 
> SS eh? lol well my TWW symptoms were: looser stools :haha: constant creamy CM, mild af pains from 6DPO and right at the end increased urine output. So nothing much really, I didn't feel much at all till 6 weeks x

oooo i got another symptom...i got the shits!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
@china....you like the avatar!!!?? :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

damita FXd for the "not" xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

ooooh MC, the shits, looking good mama! :haha: enjoy it while it last if it is a real preggo symptom you might find yourself in the alternate state......packed full of pebble poops lol Although that state is easing with bran everyday lol x


----------



## Hopes314

China- Walmart sells them with the tampons, you have to look really close though, they only have one size box and they're difficult to spot! If you go to walmart's website theres a way you can search with a zip code to make sure your walmart has them in stock right now, heres the site!

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Instead-...rotection-Menstrual-Protection-14-pk/10316219


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Sounds like there will be several of us ladies testing on Dec 11th including me. Hopes r u going to test Dec 11th with us? I have no symptoms so far. I have a cold and am super tired but I know that is from hosting Thanksgiving at my house and then going shopping early the next am. I am 4dpo and hoping to keep busy to pass the time away. This Sun we are taking the children to breakfast with Santa with my Dad at a local country club should be fun. 

Tink- how nice of hubby to get u what u were craving. when I was pg with dd I have the worst cravings with ds it was mostly just aversions.

okay I'm going to post this now before I lose it I've already lost 2 posts before this


----------



## mothercabbage

probably just all the andrews i drunk for that sickness last week:haha: ah well ill keep looking! i dont think i have any...BUT..joking aside..... i want to ask...some women do report "real" symptoms at only a few days past Ov...how can that be if the egg hasnt even implanted??is it actually possible to get "real" symptoms at 3dpo?


----------



## MommyV

What's the deal with these softcups r u ladies using these for af or to keep sperm in after bd?


----------



## mothercabbage

MommyV said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sounds like there will be several of us ladies testing on Dec 11th including me. Hopes r u going to test Dec 11th with us? I have no symptoms so far. I have a cold and am super tired but I know that is from hosting Thanksgiving at my house and then going shopping early the next am. I am 4dpo and hoping to keep busy to pass the time away. This Sun we are taking the children to breakfast with Santa with my Dad at a local country club should be fun.
> 
> Tink- how nice of hubby to get u what u were craving. when I was pg with dd I have the worst cravings with ds it was mostly just aversions.
> 
> okay I'm going to post this now before I lose it I've already lost 2 posts before this

:wave: mommy im sooo sorry i actually forgot you were testing the same day as me!! :dohh: how rude of me!!!:hugs::kiss::friends:
so thats me you and hopes for 11th dec...


----------



## MommyV

MC- I think that the women are experiencing the effects of progesterone in your system. A lot of those symptoms can mimic those of early pregnancy. I never got early symptoms with either of my dc I think sometimes no symptoms is better than tons of symptoms.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Mommyv! :wave: hope the cold is a good sign, I came down with one in my preggers TWW :) Yes DH is a darling catering for the cravings, I really really needed that salmon and cucumber sandwich :haha: Would be nice to have another daughter :) x


----------



## MommyV

How exciting right. Your test will be posted way earlier than ours because of the time difference but I'll be on bright and early that am to see your results.


----------



## mothercabbage

so the boobs hurting/sore, cramps, and cm is prob just hormonal normalities??....ive heard that af symptoms mimic preg, thats why its too hard to tell if your preggo in the early days......


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> :haha: MC your profile pic..
> 
> Hows everyone today?
> 
> im SS at 3dpo!! :dohh: :haha:
> how are you today sweetie? :hugs::kiss: hope your ok!!Click to expand...
> 
> fecking ss at 3dpo:wacko:
> dont you ever learn missusClick to expand...
> 
> im not pissing on stix!!!! :haha: i can SS to my hearts content!! :ignore: you do it more than me! and you pissed on more pissy stix than me last cycle!!! :rofl:
> good plan for testing damita!:thumbup: stick to it chick!:flower:Click to expand...

did i feck trollbag:haha:
blooooooooooooody hell nora x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes soft cups after BD to keep the spermies in, i used them in my BFP cycle with conceive plus lube. x


----------



## MommyV

Alright ladies time for me to go pick up ds from preschool and then lunch and naps. Hopefully I'll be on later this afternoon before u ladies r off for the night.

Enjoy your snow btw ladies. I live in upstate NY and should be getting snow soon but only rain forcasted so far. I wish the snow was here now but I know it will be soon enough and then won't leave until April.


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> :haha: MC your profile pic..
> 
> Hows everyone today?
> 
> im SS at 3dpo!! :dohh: :haha:
> how are you today sweetie? :hugs::kiss: hope your ok!!Click to expand...
> 
> fecking ss at 3dpo:wacko:
> dont you ever learn missusClick to expand...
> 
> im not pissing on stix!!!! :haha: i can SS to my hearts content!! :ignore: you do it more than me! and you pissed on more pissy stix than me last cycle!!! :rofl:
> good plan for testing damita!:thumbup: stick to it chick!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> did i feck trollbag:haha:
> blooooooooooooody hell nora xClick to expand...

:rofl:@ nora!!!


----------



## MommyV

Yep MC just progesterone symptoms I wouldn't read too much into it. By the 11th we'll take our test and know for sure until then it's just a waiting game okay really gotta go going to be late


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> :haha: MC your profile pic..
> 
> Hows everyone today?
> 
> im SS at 3dpo!! :dohh: :haha:
> how are you today sweetie? :hugs::kiss: hope your ok!!Click to expand...
> 
> fecking ss at 3dpo:wacko:
> dont you ever learn missusClick to expand...
> 
> im not pissing on stix!!!! :haha: i can SS to my hearts content!! :ignore: you do it more than me! and you pissed on more pissy stix than me last cycle!!! :rofl:
> good plan for testing damita!:thumbup: stick to it chick!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> did i feck trollbag:haha:
> blooooooooooooody hell nora xClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:@ nora!!!Click to expand...

fecking shitting sue


----------



## mothercabbage

poopy bum me !!!!
im ok now though, so its ok amy i dont need your sympathy...pffft! :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls been the gym today need to lose some pounds were putting the deckes up tomoz wooooppp xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

AF is due for me probably on the 11th, so it would be a good day for me to test, but husbands birthday is on the 8th so I'm going to test that morning without him knowing, because I'll be 11dpo at that point and if i do somehow get a BFP, i want to give it to him as a birthday present :) If BFN, I'll test again on the 11th with you guys if no AF that morning. So yes I'll probably test on the 11th, because I'm sure no BFP on the 8th or at all this cycle, not feeling positive about my BD pattern around O time :( (if youre looking at my chart, im pretty sure I didnt O the day FF said, but actally on CD23)


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poopy bum me !!!!
> im ok now though, so its ok amy i dont need your sympathy...pffft! :haha:

Sorry ive lost my strap on :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

I WANT SNOW. we have a freaking flood warning right now from all the stupid rain. SNOW SNOW SNOW where are you :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Caz, we started our decks today, but too tired really. We haven't got that far lol I need to get back down the gym, want to keep up with my swimming 

Hopes, FX for your secret test, that would be so fantastic to give DH on his birthday x


----------



## China girl

Thank you Hopes....good looking out!!!:thumbup:


YES MC....I'm love'n the avitar :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Im soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired right now and narky as shit :growlmad:

I get korben asleep n his fecking brothers wake him up grrrrrrrrrrr, wouldnt mind gage stays up the attic after college till he's hungry & wade does the same, but you can bet everytime i put korben to sleep ONE of them has to come in and out to the kitchen n wake him up ](*,) so yeah they pissed me right off tonight i could kill em lol.

Cant go bed till after 11.30 due to waiting to feed korben pfft


----------



## mrsamyrach

ive changed my avatar do u likeeeeeyyyyy


----------



## poppy666

Awww Amy thats so beautiful :hugs: love it!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

andddddddddd i have just been sent a email from my bump buddy who was due same time as me and it has brought a tear to my eye i have posted it in miscarriage support as well
"An Angel wrote in heaven's book
my baby's date of birth,
She whispered as She closed the book
'Too Beautiful For Earth

perfect x


----------



## coral11680

Hi girlies, 
Told my boss I'm not driving in tonight. Schools closed tomorrow! 

Talking of symptoms, my only 2 were the cramping at 7 dpo enough to wake meup. I never get any kind os cramping between O and af. Second was the creamy cm, loads of it from 2 dpo and still getting tons, yuk need to wear a panty liner:haha:

Love the avatar Amy it's so cute! X


----------



## coral11680

Oh that is a lovely thought Amy, I had a miscarriage with my first pregnancy was due just after Christmas 10 years ago x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> andddddddddd i have just been sent a email from my bump buddy who was due same time as me and it has brought a tear to my eye i have posted it in miscarriage support as well
> "An Angel wrote in heaven's book
> my baby's date of birth,
> She whispered as She closed the book
> 'Too Beautiful For Earth
> 
> perfect x

Brought a tear to mine too :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Here's a nice one Amy i got it on my fb x

WHAT MAKES A MOTHER? 

I thought of you and closed my eyes
And prayed to God today 
I asked, "What makes a Mother?" 
And I know I heard him say 
A Mother has a baby
This we know is true 
But, God, can you be a mother 
When your baby's not with you? 

Yes, you can he replied 
With confidence in his voice 
I give many women babies 
When they leave it is not their choice 
Some I send for a lifetime 
And others for the day 
And some I send to feel your womb 
But there's no need to stay. 

I just don't understand this God 
I want my baby here 

He took a breath and cleared his throat 
And then I saw a tear 
I wish I could show you 
What your child is doing Here

If you could see your child smile
With other children and say 
"We go to earth to learn our lessons of love and life and fear, 
but My mommy loved me so much 
I got to come straight here!" 
I feel so lucky to have a Mom who had so much love for me 
I learned my lessons very quickly 
My Mommy set me free. 
I miss my Mommy oh so much 
But I visit her each day 
When she goes to sleep On her pillow is where I lay 
I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek 
And whisper in her ear "Mommy, Please don't be sad today 
I'm your baby and I am here" 

So you see my dear sweet one 
Your children are okay 
Your babies are here in 
My home And this is where they'll stay 
They'll wait for you with Me 
Until your lessons there are through 
And on the day that you come home 
they'll be at the gates waiting for you

So now you see What makes a Mother 
It's the feeling in your heart 
It's the love you had so much of Right from the very start <3


----------



## mrsamyrach

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww popples xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Actually that just made me cry........... geeez need a brew x


----------



## coral11680

Ok now I'm sobbing:cry:


----------



## MommyV

Aww how cute all the ladies on here r getting emotional must be all the pg hormones

Amy- I love the new avatar so sweet

Hopes- gl testing early it's def for a good reason hopefully you'll get an early bfp I have to wait because I am tired of taking tests and getting bfn it's so disappointing


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: yep must admit that got me lol im ok now x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Criky, MC accused me of being all soppy on that old thread, then I come here and ur all blubbing! Seriously though, they are beautiful, and I have tears in my eyes. x


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> andddddddddd i have just been sent a email from my bump buddy who was due same time as me and it has brought a tear to my eye i have posted it in miscarriage support as well
> "An Angel wrote in heaven's book
> my baby's date of birth,
> She whispered as She closed the book
> 'Too Beautiful For Earth
> 
> perfect x

ok so that made me cry!!!!:cry: beautiful..........x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, @ your avatar......DING DONG ;) :haha: 
Amy loving you new one two, so very very cute :) x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Here's a nice one Amy i got it on my fb x
> 
> WHAT MAKES A MOTHER?
> 
> I thought of you and closed my eyes
> And prayed to God today
> I asked, "What makes a Mother?"
> And I know I heard him say
> A Mother has a baby
> This we know is true
> But, God, can you be a mother
> When your baby's not with you?
> 
> Yes, you can he replied
> With confidence in his voice
> I give many women babies
> When they leave it is not their choice
> Some I send for a lifetime
> And others for the day
> And some I send to feel your womb
> But there's no need to stay.
> 
> I just don't understand this God
> I want my baby here
> 
> He took a breath and cleared his throat
> And then I saw a tear
> I wish I could show you
> What your child is doing Here
> 
> If you could see your child smile
> With other children and say
> "We go to earth to learn our lessons of love and life and fear,
> but My mommy loved me so much
> I got to come straight here!"
> I feel so lucky to have a Mom who had so much love for me
> I learned my lessons very quickly
> My Mommy set me free.
> I miss my Mommy oh so much
> But I visit her each day
> When she goes to sleep On her pillow is where I lay
> I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek
> And whisper in her ear "Mommy, Please don't be sad today
> I'm your baby and I am here"
> 
> So you see my dear sweet one
> Your children are okay
> Your babies are here in
> My home And this is where they'll stay
> They'll wait for you with Me
> Until your lessons there are through
> And on the day that you come home
> they'll be at the gates waiting for you
> 
> So now you see What makes a Mother
> It's the feeling in your heart
> It's the love you had so much of Right from the very start <3

:cry::kiss::hugs::kiss::cry:


----------



## poppy666

Ok think we all need cheering up :haha: just giving korben his supper 'ready brek' how is everyone anymore snow?


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Criky, MC accused me of being all soppy on that old thread, then I come here and ur all blubbing! Seriously though, they are beautiful, and I have tears in my eyes. x

it wasnt me that said that it was poppy!!!! ....:cry: stop getting me all weepy already!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:holly:


----------



## poppy666

I knew Tink got it wrong but thought id let you take the blame lmao :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

:bike:


----------



## Hopes314

Guys I'm having an issue. Just went pee, am having some SERIOUS ewcm. Supposed to be 3dpo. is there ANY way i didnt O yet!? what the hell


----------



## mrsamyrach

fecking snow xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Is there any chance you can get some bedd'in in? dunno chick your not on the Soy are you?


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> fecking snow xxxx

Ooooooooooooooooooo we better not get anymore i swear :growlmad: im at hossy tomoz i dont want to cancel x


----------



## mothercabbage

@poppy.. thanx biatch!!! :finger::tease::haha:
@hopes...some people get it after Ov but :sex: if you can!!!
we just ate :pizza: for tea...i dont usually eat it, it seemed like a good idea at the time but i feel sick now!:sick:


----------



## poppy666

You just give me the :finger: sooooooooo reported for that :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ive reported you too!!!! :haha:for making me cry then letting me take the blame!!! speaking of being reported, my infraction has gone now! :yipee: bad cabbage :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream will be on soon!! :wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: better be a good girl then or they'll kick you out :winkwink:

Is babydream testing? didnt think anyone was due for testing x


----------



## Hopes314

-


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Is there any chance you can get some bedd'in in? dunno chick your not on the Soy are you?

nope no soy. yeah i guess i could probably get in some BDing this evening, we dont ever have a problem with that :haha: but husband is sick so i didnt want to trouble him with it, but maybe i will just incase.

Also, just mentioned it to husband (I tell him ALL about my TTC and cervical mucus, etc. haha) and he said "What about those GIANT pomegranates you ate yesterday?" Yes, yesterday almost all I ate was two huge pomegranates, probably 3/4 the size of my head lol. dont ask ok, i jsut love them and saw these huge ones at the store and just came home and ate them liek crazy lol. Anyway, is that actually a possibility that it messed with my cm!?


----------



## mothercabbage

no she just off the soy! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Right need to sort korben out for bed, cya later xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy...have fun...he be better at it tonight x


----------



## pk2of8

Good grief!!! 10 pages to read thru since this am!!! I'll have to go back and read them in a bit. Just wanted to go ahead and post and let u girls know opk this afternoon is neg. Quite a bit darker than yest tho. I don't entirely trust the opk's after last cycle, but I guess we'll see. Having bucketloads (sorry tmi :blush:) of ewcm today. Thought I'd wet clear thru to my suit while I was holding my water for the opk :wacko: thankfully no accident *whew* I can't imagine o being far off this way. God I hope dh will follow thru and :sex: tonight!!!!! I'm going to be terribly moody and upset tmw otherwise :growlmad: feeling better tho that at least we haven't missed it yet! :happydance: been a busy am here... Waiting for this admit to get here. Hopefully in the next 30 mins or so, then I'll be busy til it's time to go home. I CAN'T WAIT to get outta here!!


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo, sounds like O geting closer get busy!!!:sex: dont take no for an answer!


----------



## pk2of8

Eesoja and MC-- that's EXACTLY what it's been like with me and my dh too!!!! :growlmad: ggggrrrrr. I can't stand it anymore when he says that too!!! I tell him the same thg, that it's NOT going to happen if I'm not ov'ing at the month, and even then only a 20-25% chance, blah blah blah. I thk he doesn't believe me. :dohh: I'm trying to get him to read some info abt conception and such. I don't thk he will. But that's why it gets me all worked up when he wants to :sex: any time EXCEPT o time, and then asks me if I thk I've "conceived"... It makes me want to strangle him!!!!! :haha:

editing...stupid phone auto types some words...i was saying "...if i'm not ov'ing at the _mo_..." and phone typed in 'month'...pfft....


----------



## phoebe

alright girlys xxx
hope all is well. i am fecking livid at the mo. have had some really bad cramping pains today and my darling knob of a manager placed me to work with the most combatative pts( which on assessment was told not to have any contact with) on my ward. ergo whilst doing some personal care today, 1 pt started beating the crap out of the hcsw, had i been standing that particular side i would've got it right in the stomach:growlmad: so that scares the shit out of me....... anyways speaks to boss, telling her of the incident and of my increasing pains all she fucking says to me is to sit down and take a break!!!!! WTF!!! i am in pain and wanna go home...........all health and safety goes outta the window when staffing levels are low.
fast forward to this eve, i get in from and head straight to bed as i'm in agony. o/h comes in(he is aware of my fucking shit day etc) royally blanks me and is on the blower to his family about xmas presents. bearing i mind he is pleading poverty etc..... well 1 sister who is 14 is demanding a £180 phone, the bitch trog that lived here is demanding a £160 pair of ugg boots and the mother.......... well put it this way o/h is £1500 lighter in the wallet!!! for a fucking cruise holiday now!!! we have words (heated) and i say to him are u not concerned about:baby:. to which he replies i didnt realise u were in that much pain and that he didnt understand my texts from earlier in the day, hence his not replying at all. so what with my boss and him not getting my concerns or giving abloody toss i fucking give up. 
but wait for it it dont finish there...... our flakey weird neighbour rings door bell an hour ago to say that she has a male student coming to visit her house as a possible lodger, but she is scared and that could my o/h go and sit with her and have coffee whilst the viewing goes on!!! now i am bloody spitting feathers with rage. so off he goes like the good twat that he is and i am sat here like a c*** in absloute pieces and in agony :cry::cry::cry:
i havent had any spotting or bleeding, but i am feeling something terrible is gonna happen tonight. have got diabetic mw tom after work and am gonna ask for another scan as something really does feel amiss.

rant over. sorry for foul language xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

firstly :hugs: i think the foul language is excused in these circumstances...what a shitty day you have had hunni....you need to try to relax though, if DH is pissing you off,stay out of his way! get a warm bath and chill...sounds like you need a scan to put your mind at ease and a hug!!!!!(((phoebe)))) sending you cyber hugs!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

pk2of8 said:



> Eesoja and MC-- that's EXACTLY what it's been like with me and my dh too!!!! :growlmad: ggggrrrrr. I can't stand it anymore when he says that too!!! I tell him the same thg, that it's NOT going to happen if I'm not ov'ing at the month, and even then only a 20-25% chance, blah blah blah. I thk he doesn't believe me. :dohh: I'm trying to get him to read some info abt conception and such. I don't thk he will. But that's why it gets me all worked up when he wants to :sex: any time EXCEPT o time, and then asks me if I thk I've "conceived"... It makes me want to strangle him!!!!! :haha:

why do men ask that? are you preggo yet? when you havent even o...i think me you and eesoja are married to the same man|!!!!!


----------



## phoebe

thanks mother muchos appreciated hun. i know i need to chill but am feeling mrderous right at this moment. have tried counting to 10 in as many languages poss lol. got a bath running as we speak. then i will prob head off to bed. again sorry for the blue language. but do feel better for letting it out. hugs to u too sweety xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebs xxxxx

chill out hunnny hun stress not good for sprout xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

Phoebe! I'm so sorry about all of that, what a terrible day! I hope you and :baby: get through this all. Let us know how tomorrow's appointment goes!


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> babydream will be on soon!! :wohoo:

Babydream is here!!!!!!!! with a -opk!!!! I had little cramps this pm but nothing major. Hope tomorrow at least i see a line next to the control line. 

So, what's up, why are you so sad????? xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

And now, hi everyone!!!!

There's so much reading to do, please don't make me, i only read the last two pages. I'm tired, i haven't eaten much during the day and when i came in i ate like a pig, a lot and very fast!!! Now, my stomach is killing me!!!!

Did i miss anything important??? I read phoebe is pissed off, i would be, i'd scream the house down, hope you're okay babe, you do need a scan, can you go to an A&E????

Is everyone okay??? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> babydream will be on soon!! :wohoo:
> 
> Babydream is here!!!!!!!! with a -opk!!!! I had little cramps this pm but nothing major. Hope tomorrow at least i see a line next to the control line.
> 
> So, what's up, why are you so sad????? xxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

FB?? it was for OH...making me stop what i was doing to watch a replay on his xbox...:dohh:......


----------



## mothercabbage

you like my xmas siggy and avatar..it was my idea not poppys...
@poppy...:tease:
p.s...it was poppys idea! she just winding me up all day i thought id get her back....


----------



## phoebe

thanks amy, hopes and babyd xxx
feeling better having vented said spleen, gonna sign off in a bit to watch i'm a celebrity, need a giggle. will let u know how tomorrows app goes xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydream

Oooooh, i forgot...

I told you my BIL is in hospital...Well, they are putting the tube in for him tomorrow and try to get the sweeling off his kidney. He's gonna have to be around with the tube until january (beginning, middle, end, no idea). And then sometime in january they can break the kidney stone and do another procedure. Okay, this means, that BIL won't be able to work and pay rent so, he's coming to live with us! We have a two bedroom flat and my mother is with us currently, so who's gonna live on the sofa????? But at least we can take care of him and dh will be in peace, not worrying all the time. So dh is coming home tonight to shower and change, have a quick shag and going back to London. I'm sleeping with my cats again. Happy days!!!!!

Also, at work i took the kids to a soft playhouse with their mum...I went to look for the little girl (2.5ys) and she came to me crying. She showed me her finger and i thought she hurt herself. But there was poo on it. She did a huge poo in her pull up and somehow got it on her finger. i'm so glad her mum took her to the bathroom, no change of clothes of course in the bad hahahahahahah What a scene it was, i just laughed!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: thats funny!!! get used to pooping lo's though..its funny when they poo but get it all up their back too! how they do it i dont know?!
good news for the :sex: tonight though...come on O...hurry up!!!!!!


----------



## Damita

SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOHOOOO!!! :dance: the south east has got snow yay!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0065.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0069.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0063.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## loveybear1

Thanks Poppy666 and a HUGE congrats to you! I feel much better. It is our business, not our friends business. All that happened is that my husband mentioned to his male friends that I wanted a baby and I overheard them say that it was not a good idea nd that it would ruin our lives. I was shocked! Then the girlfriends came around and started asking me questions like how it is going and if I am sure I want kids. I am very uncomfortable when they ask me questions now and don't feel like sharing any information with them. I don't think I will announce it to them right off. They can wait since they aren't that concerned. I hope all goes well with you. THanks for sharing your age. You are a sweetheart! You give me hope! I will keep TTC. I get bloodwork when next AF comes which I am sure it will. It is due Dec. 5 or 6th. Take care and have a great day. THanks again!


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo damita i like it!!! i took pics earlier....cant be assed to put them on though lol..lazy cabbage..


----------



## ladybeautiful

CABBAGE... WHAT IS UP WITH THAT PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::flasher::flasher: hahahahaha
and yours too poppy :holly:

sorry I did read all the other posts but those pics have me in splits!!!! :D


----------



## ladybeautiful

amy that's a beautiful pic hun :) and those lovely words brought tears to my eyes... 
sooo many big :hug: :)


----------



## ladybeautiful

:hi: everybody else!! 

China, do you have a Walgreens store near where you live? I've seen they have the Instead softcups too.


----------



## babydream

Beautiful poems poppy and amy, i needed tissues!!!

Love the new avatars too, yours the best Amy of course, the other ones are soooo dirty!!! lol

And yes, lovely siggy too!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

ladybeautiful said:


> CABBAGE... WHAT IS UP WITH THAT PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::flasher::flasher: hahahahaha
> and yours too poppy :holly:
> 
> sorry I did read all the other posts but those pics have me in splits!!!! :D

i aim to please!!!! lol xx


----------



## ladybeautiful

:haha: dirty gal!!!

Yeah Poppy that was a beautiful poem too... :kiss:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Amy that poem is so lovely! :hugs: So is your new dp!
Nice to see some of the other ingdongs getting in the xmas spirit!
And i'm SS and i haven't even ovulated.. what an idiot haha! Its too much of a habit now :blush:
Thats also really nice poppy! Made me well up a bit! Feel for anyone who has ever lost a baby :hugs:
Good luck hopes! Will be a brill birthday pressie! My OH birthday is 28th so could possibly do the same if i am preg
i will make that my date to test this month i think :D
MC your dp is actually rather hot! ;) :rofl:
Its still snowing a little bit here, no college tomorrow anyway so not fussed either way :haha: wouldnt
mind college if i didnt have to get the train they are so annoying!
Hopes go bd just in case! ;) 
Poppy & MC i love your banter you spend your lives winding each other up! :haha:
PK2of8 thats a good sign hopefully will ov soon :) fxed you get your positive in next few days!
It sounds like although my OH is an ass about BD sometimes he pretty good, if i sulk or pull a few other tricks
i always manage to get what i want ;) but i have been trying for nearly 2 years so he knows better :/ .. 
Aww pheobe! :hugs: Hope you feel better soon hun! You prob feeling more stressed about OH cause of pain, have u
not got a walk in or a&e you can go to tonight they should put you on a monitor for babies heartbeat :hugs:
Hey babydream, fxed for you getting your + OPK soon! LOL! about the poo how lovely :D :haha: goodluck for your BIL!
Nice snow pics damita love the people pushing the car!
:wave: loveybear! You should prob not tell friends until you fall pg otherwise you will end up feeling pressured hun :hugs:
Hey lady b! :hugs:
How are you all? :hugs: :kiss: :flower: 

xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Beautiful poems poppy and amy, i needed tissues!!!
> 
> Love the new avatars too, yours the best Amy of course, the other ones are soooo dirty!!! lol
> 
> And yes, lovely siggy too!! xxxxxxxx

HUH!!!!! how rude mine is the best!!!!! lol......i found another one, ill change it later though...
p.s...go :sex:...:haha:


----------



## poppy666

My avatar not rude babydream :cry: muppet faces is :haha:

Pheobe hope you calmed down sweetie, you know you need to cos that baby is gonna come out in 9mths wanting Prozac :haha:

Ermmmmmmmmmm havnt read back yet so i guess i better piss off n do it huh lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

lupinerainbow said:


> Amy that poem is so lovely! :hugs: So is your new dp!
> Nice to see some of the other ingdongs getting in the xmas spirit!
> And i'm SS and i haven't even ovulated.. what an idiot haha! Its too much of a habit now :blush:
> Thats also really nice poppy! Made me well up a bit! Feel for anyone who has ever lost a baby :hugs:
> Good luck hopes! Will be a brill birthday pressie! My OH birthday is 28th so could possibly do the same if i am preg
> i will make that my date to test this month i think :D
> MC your dp is actually rather hot! ;) :rofl:
> Its still snowing a little bit here, no college tomorrow anyway so not fussed either way :haha: wouldnt
> mind college if i didnt have to get the train they are so annoying!
> Hopes go bd just in case! ;)
> Poppy & MC i love your banter you spend your lives winding each other up! :haha:
> PK2of8 thats a good sign hopefully will ov soon :) fxed you get your positive in next few days!
> It sounds like although my OH is an ass about BD sometimes he pretty good, if i sulk or pull a few other tricks
> i always manage to get what i want ;) but i have been trying for nearly 2 years so he knows better :/ ..
> Aww pheobe! :hugs: Hope you feel better soon hun! You prob feeling more stressed about OH cause of pain, have u
> not got a walk in or a&e you can go to tonight they should put you on a monitor for babies heartbeat :hugs:
> Hey babydream, fxed for you getting your + OPK soon! LOL! about the poo how lovely :D :haha: goodluck for your BIL!
> Nice snow pics damita love the people pushing the car!
> :wave: loveybear! You should prob not tell friends until you fall pg otherwise you will end up feeling pressured hun :hugs:
> Hey lady b! :hugs:
> How are you all? :hugs: :kiss: :flower:
> 
> xxxxx

poppy started it :rofl::haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Can people who know charts please look at mine? What is wrong with my body i have never come across a chart like this before :shrug:??
My Ovulation Chart 
xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> My avatar not rude babydream :cry: muppet faces is :haha:
> 
> Pheobe hope you calmed down sweetie, you know you need to cos that baby is gonna come out in 9mths wanting Prozac :haha:
> 
> Ermmmmmmmmmm havnt read back yet so i guess i better piss off n do it huh lol x

yea go on!! piss off!!! :haha:
how did korben get on? connor was asleep by 8pm...was shattered, had him walking round the supermarket, it was funny he kept taking things from peoples baskets that they put on the floor! :haha:
ive just re-read your post!!! muppet face!!! pfft......hope you dont feel too sicky in the morning poppy!!!! pmpl


----------



## mothercabbage

lupinerainbow said:


> Can people who know charts please look at mine? What is wrong with my body i have never come across a chart like this before :shrug:??
> My Ovulation Chart
> xxx

hmmmmmm, not an expert but it does look different, was you ill when you had af? your temps have come down quite a bit....maybe the weather..or OH stealing the duvet!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine, your temps are very low, is you thermometer working properly? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol MC, oooooooppppps about getting you and Pops confused.......blame it on the preggo brain and similar avatars lol

Babydream, i'm sure my kids had moments like that. What usually happened was they 'checked' to see if they had poo'd lol nice. Your own childs poo is much easier to deal with than someone elses though I have to say. How is work? x


----------



## mothercabbage

tink to the rescue!! :thumbup:
...getting tired......*yawns*..........its still snowing here...............prob no school AGAIN tomorrow....*yawns again*...........


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, not sure if your gonna pop on at all, but I'll be thinking of you honey. I hope all is well with buba, I'm sure it is. :hugs: defo tell them tomorrow so you can get some reassurance x


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> Can people who know charts please look at mine? What is wrong with my body i have never come across a chart like this before :shrug:??
> My Ovulation Chart
> xxx

Ok good news YOUR STILL ALIVE bad news I AINT GOT A FECKING CLUE :haha::haha:

Sorry i behave now, wait for Tink or Coral they know their stuff :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream is shaggin'.....:haha:
she gathering up :spermy: for Ov day!!!! just been chatting on fb.....


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> Can people who know charts please look at mine? What is wrong with my body i have never come across a chart like this before :shrug:??
> My Ovulation Chart
> xxx
> 
> Ok good news YOUR STILL ALIVE bad news I AINT GOT A FECKING CLUE :haha::haha:
> 
> Sorry i behave now, wait for Tink or Coral they know their stuff :hugs:Click to expand...

tinks already here!! and you call me a muppet :tease::haha:
awwwww sorry :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> My avatar not rude babydream :cry: muppet faces is :haha:
> 
> Pheobe hope you calmed down sweetie, you know you need to cos that baby is gonna come out in 9mths wanting Prozac :haha:
> 
> Ermmmmmmmmmm havnt read back yet so i guess i better piss off n do it huh lol x
> 
> yea go on!! piss off!!! :haha:
> how did korben get on? connor was asleep by 8pm...was shattered, had him walking round the supermarket, it was funny he kept taking things from peoples baskets that they put on the floor! :haha:
> ive just re-read your post!!! muppet face!!! pfft......hope you dont feel too sicky in the morning poppy!!!! pmplClick to expand...

Ok gobbit :haha:

Korben didnt want to go bed till 9pm so sat playing with him to tire him out, then put him in my bed to go sleep cos i cba lmao xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: @MC. We have loads of snow coming down here, forecast said it would stop but it doesn't seem to be going anywhere lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

What your talking to babydream whilst shes shagging? nice lol


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> My avatar not rude babydream :cry: muppet faces is :haha:
> 
> Pheobe hope you calmed down sweetie, you know you need to cos that baby is gonna come out in 9mths wanting Prozac :haha:
> 
> Ermmmmmmmmmm havnt read back yet so i guess i better piss off n do it huh lol x
> 
> yea go on!! piss off!!! :haha:
> how did korben get on? connor was asleep by 8pm...was shattered, had him walking round the supermarket, it was funny he kept taking things from peoples baskets that they put on the floor! :haha:
> ive just re-read your post!!! muppet face!!! pfft......hope you dont feel too sicky in the morning poppy!!!! pmplClick to expand...
> 
> Ok gobbit :haha:
> 
> Korben didnt want to go bed till 9pm so sat playing with him to tire him out, then put him in my bed to go sleep cos i cba lmao xxClick to expand...

consistency of rubble there poppy!!! im the same connor fell asleep on sofa and still is lmto
gobbit:haha: love that...gonna use it more often!


----------



## poppy666

LOL you like my video on fb? Took it off Gage's wall x


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> What your talking to babydream whilst shes shagging? nice lol

yea im writing to her to tell her the best positions for concieving! lol...no was chatting ,then her DH came home so i left them to it lol.....im no perv.....wonder if she has a web cam....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

i thought my chart was bit silly as well????????????


----------



## poppy666

Tink MC will of been getting off on one :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: wonder if she's got a webcam 

Amy, your temps looking fine, especially the ones on time. Looks like you recovered from that bout of hypothermia lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

What time are the appointments tomorrow then?


----------



## poppy666

MC Tink said that not me :rofl:

Mine is at 3pm but snow coming down heavy atm so hope it stops x


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> What your talking to babydream whilst shes shagging? nice lol
> 
> yea im writing to her to tell her the best positions for concieving! lol...no was chatting ,then her DH came home so i left them to it lol.....im no perv.....wonder if she has a web cam....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC knows I'm a good girl


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :rofl: wonder if she's got a webcam
> 
> Amy, your temps looking fine, especially the ones on time. Looks like you recovered from that bout of hypothermia lol x

are u sure tink therm is under hubbys pillows best place to keep it
my cm seems to be not as much now but still wet
havent shagged yet usually start when monitor goes to high
would that be best?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes fine, on the lower side of normal, but the pattern is fine. Also your temps will be a little more up and down if you are a bit out on your timings. How long does your monitor usually say high? Will it say that a few days before O? Cause ideally you want to get some BDing before O, say the 2 or three days leading up to it so the spermies can be there waiting x


----------



## babydream

shit shit shit!!!!! No, i didn't have a shag at the end!!! He was tired and not in the mood!! So he just had a shower, got dressed and left. Fuck!!!!! I'm on cd9, hope it's okay, i have little cramps but it might be just dinner. He promised we'd do it tomorrow, no actually i promised i wouldn't bloody let him off tomorrow!!! Aaaaargh, please tell me it's still okay!!!!!

PS: yes, i have a webcam!!! Maybe next time MC!!! :haha::haha::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

I had to talk sex with my sister tonight, bought her some OPKs and gave her my preseed etc

She been ringing me every night telling me how her line is on OPK, she sent me a picture of them tonight and just got her positive tonight, only problem her dh has a problem downstairs and waiting to go into hospital to have an investigation to see whats causing him so much pain so they can only dtd once 'omg' she asked me if she should dtd tonight or in the morning... Ive just said in the morning and hope those spermies stay there now ready for the eggy :dohh:


----------



## mrsamyrach

ermmmmmmmmm i usually get 1 high and 2 peaks but its 1st month of soy so who knows x


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> shit shit shit!!!!! No, i didn't have a shag at the end!!! He was tired and not in the mood!! So he just had a shower, got dressed and left. Fuck!!!!! I'm on cd9, hope it's okay, i have little cramps but it might be just dinner. He promised we'd do it tomorrow, no actually i promised i wouldn't bloody let him off tomorrow!!! Aaaaargh, please tell me it's still okay!!!!!
> 
> PS: yes, i have a webcam!!! Maybe next time MC!!! :haha::haha::rofl::rofl:

Feck MC mine already set up crack on babydream im waitinggggggggggg :rofl::rofl:

No your ok its only cd9 just grab him tomoz :hugs:


----------



## babydream

:rofl::rofl:Well, guess what???? MC is shagging now!!!!!! I'm wondering if we could connect 3webcams together! A kinky group session! :happydance::flasher:


----------



## poppy666

Get it sorted babydream , she's a dirty biatch MC :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

hey i'm back had to get a shower!
Definitely not duvet and i sleep with 2 dogs on my bed so was warm, i quite often have low temperatures :/ 
I have more charts on there not sure if u can see them though? I had s&d for a day but they still going down?
i only got thermometer about 4 months ago have only used it for 3 cycles so not sure it seems to be working ok
cause temp is higher during the day but will keep an eye on it :shrug:
Thanks poppy you nut! Really shocked to hear i'm alive though haha!
I take temp at 6 each morning if that makes a difference? 
Poppy i read that as i had sex with my sister tonight and was like :O nice you are helping her though i think her
chances are a teeny bit lower than average? hopefully her OH gets problem sorted soon!
Babydream! You should have jumped him haha sometimes you have to be a little bit forceful ;)
Nice to see some erm 'bonding' going on between MC & BD haha!

xxxx


----------



## Damita

:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

LOL That came out wrong about my sister :haha:

Yes MC and Bbaydream have many a quiet talk on chat via fb im gonna spy next time lol..

I well need sleep but waiting for korben to wake :cry:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Seems worth it ;) they gonna have proper private chats now though poppy :growlmad: you ruined it! :rofl: btw you didnt type that about your sis thats just how i read it!

xxx


----------



## poppy666

lmao oh right i thought i did, how many dirty minds are on this thread? Pfft!! :haha:

I got a feeling there's going to be a few BFPs this month :happydance: funny i remember Tink saying that a few would get their BFPs last cycle and it will be a shock bc they wouldnt expect it,,, mine for sure was bc i had no symptoms at all apart from cramping Oooooooooooooo i do hope that happens to a few this cycle x


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> lmao oh right i thought i did, how many dirty minds are on this thread? Pfft!! :haha:
> 
> I got a feeling there's going to be a few BFPs this month :happydance: funny i remember Tink saying that a few would get their BFPs last cycle and it will be a shock bc they wouldnt expect it,,, mine for sure was bc i had no symptoms at all apart from cramping Oooooooooooooo i do hope that happens to a few this cycle x

Haha Lots!
Why don't you wake korben so then you can sleep?
I hope there is too :) it will be nice to see the other girls with theirs and i hope i'm included! Glad you didnt get any symptoms makes me feel good if i dont haha! Brill having u preggers dingdongs sticking around will help us to feel good about what we are looking forward to and we can probe u in 2ww haha!

xxx


----------



## babydream

I needed a shower too lupine, haha!! Gosh, your temps ARE low!!! And i was worrying about mine.

Poppy the video is hilarious on fb lol I'm pretty sure these cramps are like those cramps, you know ov or af like. Did you get them after soy but wasn't ov yet??? PK and Amy are you having cramps????


----------



## babydream

lupinerainbow said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> lmao oh right i thought i did, how many dirty minds are on this thread? Pfft!! :haha:
> 
> I got a feeling there's going to be a few BFPs this month :happydance: funny i remember Tink saying that a few would get their BFPs last cycle and it will be a shock bc they wouldnt expect it,,, mine for sure was bc i had no symptoms at all apart from cramping Oooooooooooooo i do hope that happens to a few this cycle x
> 
> Haha Lots!
> Why don't you wake korben so then you can sleep?
> I hope there is too :) it will be nice to see the other girls with theirs and i hope i'm included! Glad you didnt get any symptoms makes me feel good if i dont haha! Brill having u preggers dingdongs sticking around will help us to feel good about what we are looking forward to and we can probe u in 2ww haha!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Me too, me too please!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## poppy666

I had cramps for weeks babydream i just thought quietly to myself i hope i aint fecked my cycle up :haha:

Felt them a lot more after i ov'd tho and one night i was woken up with them but fell straight back off to sleep, thinking back now i must of been implanting then, also noticed a pinching/pulling sensation just below my belly button not for long but noticed it, along with backache to the right side ( cramping was more to the right to)


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> lmao oh right i thought i did, how many dirty minds are on this thread? Pfft!! :haha:
> 
> I got a feeling there's going to be a few BFPs this month :happydance: funny i remember Tink saying that a few would get their BFPs last cycle and it will be a shock bc they wouldnt expect it,,, mine for sure was bc i had no symptoms at all apart from cramping Oooooooooooooo i do hope that happens to a few this cycle x
> 
> Haha Lots!
> Why don't you wake korben so then you can sleep?
> I hope there is too :) it will be nice to see the other girls with theirs and i hope i'm included! Glad you didnt get any symptoms makes me feel good if i dont haha! Brill having u preggers dingdongs sticking around will help us to feel good about what we are looking forward to and we can probe u in 2ww haha!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

If i wake korben i run the risk of him waking at same time every night :dohh: i just have to get use to it, not too bad come Thurseday night bc dh is home then till sunday morning so i can relax a bit more x


----------



## babydream

Thanks poppy, i did the opk at 7.30pm so hope it was still okay, i just can't do it at work. Better go and get some sleep, waking at 6am every day to temp at get ready for work is properly draining me. Night night you all, same time here tomorrow xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> lmao oh right i thought i did, how many dirty minds are on this thread? Pfft!! :haha:
> 
> I got a feeling there's going to be a few BFPs this month :happydance: funny i remember Tink saying that a few would get their BFPs last cycle and it will be a shock bc they wouldnt expect it,,, mine for sure was bc i had no symptoms at all apart from cramping Oooooooooooooo i do hope that happens to a few this cycle x
> 
> Haha Lots!
> Why don't you wake korben so then you can sleep?
> I hope there is too :) it will be nice to see the other girls with theirs and i hope i'm included! Glad you didnt get any symptoms makes me feel good if i dont haha! Brill having u preggers dingdongs sticking around will help us to feel good about what we are looking forward to and we can probe u in 2ww haha!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> If i wake korben i run the risk of him waking at same time every night :dohh: i just have to get use to it, not too bad come Thurseday night bc dh is home then till sunday morning so i can relax a bit more xClick to expand...

I'll send that pm i promised a few days ago, sorry i'm just shattered. Give me until friday hun, i'll give you a few tips i use at work. xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Take your time sweetie, go get some sleep im gonna go make his bottles and maybe make a noise in the bedroom accidently :haha: Night cya tomorrow xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

I know *stressing about being a corpse*! I'm on CD12 atm first cycle of soy! Maybe thermometer is broken will use it for this cycle and then will change it if i end up being dead according to it :haha:

The rest of the dingdongs are gonna get bfp this month is the month this will be a first tri thread! (even though some will be in second soon hmmm... haha!)
Ahh i see poppy! Bless you! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Night night babydream & Poppy :hugs: sleep well! 
I'm off too now ladies will hopefully be on tomorrow, but you know me :dohh: will be in as soon as i get time (will try to make it a time where i dont post a question then disappear!) though i will be around for a while longer i will be disappearing soon!

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

I think it will be great when everyone gets their BFPs LR, we will have 1st and 2nd Tri in here :happydance: then some go into the 3rd tri and labour begins lmao

Us 3rd Tri ding dongs can scare the shit out of the 2nd Tri before it their turn for labour :rofl:

Oh and you wont be stressing about being a corpse next month bc fx you get your BFP this month :hugs:

Right im gonna go do his bottles and get ready for bed, night LR sleep well xx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> shit shit shit!!!!! No, i didn't have a shag at the end!!! He was tired and not in the mood!! So he just had a shower, got dressed and left. Fuck!!!!! I'm on cd9, hope it's okay, i have little cramps but it might be just dinner. He promised we'd do it tomorrow, no actually i promised i wouldn't bloody let him off tomorrow!!! Aaaaargh, please tell me it's still okay!!!!!
> 
> PS: yes, i have a webcam!!! Maybe next time MC!!! :haha::haha::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Feck MC mine already set up crack on babydream im waitinggggggggggg :rofl::rofl:
> 
> No your ok its only cd9 just grab him tomoz :hugs:Click to expand...

fuck offffffffffffffff she's mineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all.....hows everyone today?? im fine...major headache though...connor slept really well, i put him in his cot and he slept there all night up until 5am, when i went through to his room he was cold so i warmed him up in my bed and we got up at 730am..the snow is REALLY bad here ALL schools are closed, im surprised OH made it into work too!
babydream you should have jumped on DH in the shower...any :spermy: right now is good...will he be home tonight? if yes...no chats for us on FB. :cry: but it will be worth it when you "get the goods" for that :bfp:
@poppy....:rofl: @ scaring the shit out of the others when 3rd tri girls go into labour!...you cant scare me! i gave birth to 2 kids! i know the score...its not pretty!:haha:
ok im going to make a :coffee: and sigh at the snow....i wont be going far today!! hope it stops soon for your hospital app.poppy....and phoebe got hers today.......take care on the roads people!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all no snow here just icy and really really windy and cold.

Can't believe Mckenzie this morning woke up at half 4 had 5oz milk came in our bed but was coughing and sick all over me and our bed!!! At 5:30am so been up since then OH has been sick too so he now bk in bed. On the upside Mckenzie has had 1/2 chocolate weetabix and hasn't come bk up even after having a bath. Off for a cold walk to tiny talk soon going to put Mckenzie in pushchair in min so he can have a nap.

On the AF front expecting it to come tomorrow having really bad back pain and cramps and feeling sick (don't think bug been feeling like this for past week or so!!)

Hope everything is ok with everyone


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Dingdongs! Nice lay in this morning cause the schools are closed :) Kids all asking when I'm taking them out in the snow lol I'm not good in the mornings, my ME is awful when I first get up, I'm in pain all over and like a zombie. We have bout 15cm of snow this morning, love it! But feel sorry for DH. He's on jury service, and gotta drive 20 miles in this for some convict.......makes me feel a little mad that.

So who have we got for appointments today? Pops, phoebe, and LadyB? is that right? I wouldn't worry about your appointment being canceled Pops, hospitals usually operate as normal in snow. x

Morning MC, glad you got a good night sleep out of Connor x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx tink...i feel worse for it though with the headache..:dohh:
i forgot lady b had an app today, was it a scan??
where is poppy today, she is usually on now.....hmmmm...hope she does get to her app and not too snowed under, its STILL snowing here about 3 inch has fallen in the last hour or so!!! its mental here.....


----------



## mothercabbage

sleeping bubs said:


> hey all no snow here just icy and really really windy and cold.
> 
> Can't believe Mckenzie this morning woke up at half 4 had 5oz milk came in our bed but was coughing and sick all over me and our bed!!! At 5:30am so been up since then OH has been sick too so he now bk in bed. On the upside Mckenzie has had 1/2 chocolate weetabix and hasn't come bk up even after having a bath. Off for a cold walk to tiny talk soon going to put Mckenzie in pushchair in min so he can have a nap.
> 
> On the AF front expecting it to come tomorrow having really bad back pain and cramps and feeling sick (don't think bug been feeling like this for past week or so!!)
> 
> Hope everything is ok with everyone

sickness is good for you but not poor LO...hope he's ok now, he is a sicky little man isnt he...shame xx:hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired
fecking went in shower last night to have a bit and fell asleep doh


----------



## mothercabbage

:dohh:
hows the monitor today? any sign of Ov?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@sleeping bubs, poor lo! Hope your sickness is a good sign? x

@MC I often wake with a headache after a decent nights sleep, hope it goes soon. Yes pretty sure she has a scan today? might be wrong x

@MrsAmy, never mind, still early in cycle! x


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> :dohh:
> hows the monitor today? any sign of Ov?

my monitor is set from 12 midday so its still on cd 11 at mo
regarding ov dont think so plus temp has dropped this morning x


----------



## mothercabbage

pic No 1 is my back garden at 817am
pic No 2 is my back garden at 949am...look at the difference in the height of snow by the hinges on the shed door!!!
pic No 3 is my front garden
pic No 4 is my front garden again.....
pic No 5 is my back garden the other day! too much snow for me!!!
 



Attached Files:







P011210_08.170001.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3









P011210_09.490001.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3









P011210_09.540001.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4









P011210_09.540002.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3









P301110_08.540001.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :dohh:
> hows the monitor today? any sign of Ov?
> 
> my monitor is set from 12 midday so its still on cd 11 at mo
> regarding ov dont think so plus temp has dropped this morning xClick to expand...

yea i see your chart...i dont really get it but i know its supposed to get higher as you OV..plenty of time for :sex: then xx


----------



## Damita

:dance: yay snow, love your pics MC!


----------



## mothercabbage

Damita said:


> :dance: yay snow, love your pics MC!

nooooooo not YEY! i want sun!!!!! not keen on snow although i have played out in it with the kids and me and OH built the big snow man on my pics at 1030pm last night!!!! was funny! xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

immmmm bloody right tired xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:sleep: then!


----------



## mrsamyrach

ive only just got up ive got fecking toothache
is it just me and u cab x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I am here again. I am pottering about doing housework etc. Kids all under my feet. Just realized I'll be giving birth at the beginning of the school holidays.....could work both ways, nice time to spend at home with all the kids and baby. Or kids driving me crazy, bored everyday whilst i'm trying to get to grips with a newborn.....eaaaaak x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh nice piccys MC, we got about that much too :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just realized that sounded terribly negative towards them. I love them to bits, but work and bored children don't mix. We played too much lately and its got to the point of no clean clothes and plates for lunch lol So i HAVE to get on and they are fed up lol x


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls! :hi:
bloody snow wish it would melt now. Kids are having fun in it with the kids down the road. Tink wont the kids place outside with eachother so you dont have to go out?

I have already thought about having the baby at beginning of school holidays, the good thing is not having to rush around in the mornings to get them to school! I'm hoping Chloe will help me a lot. She has been asking me for a long time now if I could have a baby she really, really wants a baby brother/sister :)

good luck to the girls with their appointments today:thumbup:

Hi Tink, Cabs, Amy x


----------



## mothercabbage

i knew what you meant in respect of the kids,mine drive me potty but its all good! i wouldnt like to not have kids! cant wait for more!!! anyways ive just had a massive bacon sarnie! yum....how many bits of bacon does it take for the ideal sarnie???? i had 8! perfic! lol....was starved...get some piccies of your gardens on!! we not had pics on ere for ages!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: coral xx


----------



## poppy666

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy everyone :flower:

Fecking internet been down all morning :growlmad: just been out to dig car out of 3ft of snow & its coming down heavy again ffs... got my appointment at 3pm n im right on a steep hill so hoping gritter comes out as its a bus route, im not missing this appointment :dohh:

MC feck off she mine she told me last night :rofl: love the pic btw :hugs:

Hows everyone? x


----------



## mothercabbage

how far is your hospital poppy? could you walk it? maybe bus it?? just be careful whatever way you get there...xxx


----------



## poppy666

Its only twenty minutes by car, i be fine ive driven in worse snow. Last year drove back onto my road n couldnt stop went straight over junction pmsl i shit myself :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:dohh: do you think youll get a scan? x


----------



## poppy666

I did with korben at my first appointment with consultant at 5wks 4days... sure i will so they can just make sure its where it should be, but snow isnt looking too good here my son has just been sent home from college they've just shut it x

May go out now n park car at top of hill n walk back?? :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

hey Pop, be careful driving. x


----------



## mothercabbage

it sounds like a good idea poppy!...its not stopped snowing here since i got up...when connor goes to sleep im going to start my igloo...:rofl:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Morning/ Afternoon Ladies!
Right so temp rocketed up this morning but i discarded it on ff coz temp normally took when i wake by alarm at 6
and i slept through it this morning so took temp and 10.50am after i had been awake a while so :/ but least i know thermometer is not broken :)
Good luck as hosp appointments! :hugs:
Glad connor slept well MC!
One of my friends is in real labour now at 34 + 6 she been on bed rest and in and out of hospital to keep it in since 22 weeks so she has held it well! 
Yay for cramping and sickness sleeping bubs! could be a sign! fx'ed when are you testing? Sorry to hear about ill lo and OH! 
Love the snowman MC and that is alot of snow you have there we live by the sea so not got too much here prob got about 5 inches at most although it does keep snowing and we forcasted for alot more :shrug:

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks i will get there if it kills me :haha: not literally :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

dont forget to ask for a pic!!!poppy xx :wave: LP..xx


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> Morning/ Afternoon Ladies!
> Right so temp rocketed up this morning but i discarded it on ff coz temp normally took when i wake by alarm at 6
> and i slept through it this morning so took temp and 10.50am after i had been awake a while so :/ but least i know thermometer is not broken :)
> Good luck as hosp appointments! :hugs:
> Glad connor slept well MC!
> One of my friends is in real labour now at 34 + 6 she been on bed rest and in and out of hospital to keep it in since 22 weeks so she has held it well!
> Yay for cramping and sickness sleeping bubs! could be a sign! fx'ed when are you testing? Sorry to hear about ill lo and OH!
> Love the snowman MC and that is alot of snow you have there we live by the sea so not got too much here prob got about 5 inches at most although it does keep snowing and we forcasted for alot more :shrug:
> 
> xxxxxx

LR your friend has done well to keep it cooking that long from 22wks aww bless :hugs: my friends daughter is also in labour this morning just waiting to hear any news, but what a nice day to have a baby 1st December :happydance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Yeah it would be a nice day actually! :) 
The only thing with this girl is she has left it to a real inconvenient time as he nan had heart attack yesterday and is in a coma but she is in london and girls mum is waiting to see if she gonna have to go to london to turn off life support but she is also meant to be girls birthing partner so its gonna be a bit of a hard one to be in medway and london at the same time but i'm sure it will work out in the end! :hugs: what time is you appointment poppy? 

xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

wooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, yes I let them out to play lol But them kept coming back in and walking snow through the house etc etc. Feeling a bit better now i got a little tidying done, it was a shite hole! Kids all tucking into lunch, and peace has descended on the mad house lol I wouldn't change it for the world though. And yes Coral, will be nice not to have to rush out of the house when baby's born :) x

Pops, safe journey to your appointment honey just take it easy. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine, glad thermometer is working :) Hope everything works out alright for your friend, what was the complication? x


----------



## poppy666

Im ranting at the snow pmsl.... got another hour before im gonna set off, go asda first get some supplies till weekend then onto hossy x


----------



## lupinerainbow

She has a short cervix so it kept dilating? Something like that! She should have had a stitch but was too far gone to have it?
Funny thing now is she is getting contractions but her cervix is not dilating :dohh:

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

LOL always the case LR... fingers crossed everything goes smoothly keep us updated it be nice x Oh loving the xmas siggy LR xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Will do and thanks :) I get bored of my siggy quickly so i thought would copy your/ MC idea lol! 

xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

yea i copied poppy!! get into the spirit!! 
<------------todays new avatar! :haha:
p.s...af style cramping!!!! great!:growlmad:


----------



## lupinerainbow

mothercabbage said:


> yea i copied poppy!! get into the spirit!!
> <------------todays new avatar! :haha:
> p.s...af style cramping!!!! great!:growlmad:

LMAO you nutter! Thats what the other girls implanting had!!! :thumbup::happydance:
<<< My new avatar !

xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes do keep up updates Lupine! Wow she's done well with an incompetent cervix for all that time :) Hope things go well for her x

lol @avatar MC. Gotta get mine sorted.


----------



## poppy666

I got bad guts and feel sick :cry: ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## lupinerainbow

Will keep you updated :thumbup:
I already know its a boy and its called harry and last weeked he weighed 5pound (she been having steroids in case he came early)!
Yer tink you need to get christmassy :D

xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww poppy :hugs: hope you feel better soon!
xxx


----------



## poppy666

I was thinking names last night and even tho ive had all boys i always struggle naming boys x


----------



## mrsamyrach

i was going to have honey bea for a girl
and either sonny,finn or noah for a boy xx

also luv ruby but its common and floria x


----------



## mothercabbage

i think you having a girl this time poppy! 
yea deffo time to christmas up the avatars and siggys girls! nice avatar LP...very sweet! xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i liked noah for a boy!! and alexia for a girl.....will have a long wait to name another LO....got tummy pains that go from af style to bad wind!...connor is having a nap so im catching up on soaps ive missed! emerdale is crap so far! x


----------



## poppy666

Think Noah is a lovely name MC mind you like Finn too lol, i know a Alexia x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> i was going to have honey bea for a girl
> and either sonny,finn or noah for a boy xx
> 
> also luv ruby but its common and floria x

Amy like Honey it reminds me of a dance film called Honey x


----------



## mrsamyrach

if any of you dirty biatches that are preggo and pinch my names i will kill ya lol


----------



## poppy666

lol no your safe i got 3 girls names to choose from atm x


----------



## lupinerainbow

I think its because there is such a variety of pretty girl names but not many boy names that like hit you in the face.. i always struggle with boy names and i am wholly convinced i will have a boy first :shrug: i have always wanted a girl but i just have real strong feeling its gonna be a boy i liked the name Xavier but OH hates it and its really popular now :shrug:
Do you want a boy or a girl more?
xxxx


----------



## poppy666

yeah ive heard of xavier too, i like unusual names so gotta think on those lines with this one now x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Me and OH have already decided on a girl name but we sworn each other to secrecy i did want Evie but he also doesnt like thay haha finn is a lovely name i also like finley !!

xxx


----------



## poppy666

I know how you feel not saying anything lol but do like Bodhi or Devon fr a boy x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hmmmm I'm at a loss with names. We haven't even talked about it really! Took the entire pregnancy to decide with the others, and I guess will be the same this time. Loving all the names mentioned here so far. Better get thinking hat on


----------



## mrsamyrach

ive always wanted girls but every baby dream i have ive given birth to a boy lol

fecking bodhi as a name the poor bleeder would be bullied


----------



## lupinerainbow

I want a name that is different and unusual (i love korben by the way never hear of that before). We have decided on one that is common but i like it cause OH likes common name :dohh: lol! I said if it a girl he can name it if its a boy i can he wont agree to it though cause he also thinks i will have a boy first :haha: 


xxxx


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> ive always wanted girls but every baby dream i have ive given birth to a boy lol
> 
> fecking bodhi as a name the poor bleeder would be bullied

LOL He wont all my boys have unusal names 'well Rhys isnt now' but Gage, Wade n Korben are n eldest 2 love theur names x

Anyways i better get off to hossy cya all later xx


----------



## mothercabbage

i like devon but i know one here, fat gobby kid! tells his ma to feck off!..nice.....still got a sore head...going to get off here and have 40 winks x


----------



## Damita

Hope you feel better soon MC..

Shouldn't we change this thread title to shagging into December now.. don't think there are many of us left TTC


----------



## mothercabbage

think the new name was going to be shaggin into new year wasnt it...or did i dream that.....hmmmmmm..cant sleep...tummy too sore!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh love Evie :)


----------



## mothercabbage

yea i like that!! evie is cute! the scrag next door found out that shes having a girl..calling her ava-marie...pretty name,shame about her mum!!!


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> think the new name was going to be shaggin into new year wasnt it...or did i dream that.....hmmmmmm..cant sleep...tummy too sore!

Oooh I like that, I must of missed it hun


----------



## mothercabbage

damita did you test again? xx


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> damita did you test again? xx

Nope not yet... going to in the morning if temp is still high, got one little FRER left, also was so rushed this morning as I thought I was heading out to uni :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

ava-marie? awwww poor little mite being born into that :(

Yes Damita, whens test day :) x


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> ava-marie? awwww poor little mite being born into that :(
> 
> Yes Damita, whens test day :) x

Going with tomorrow if temp is still above the line


----------



## mothercabbage

i hope that temp stays up! heaps and heaps of :dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust:: :dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust:dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pk2of8

morning girls :hugs:

well, i'm in a flipping shite mood :cry: dh didn't want to bd last night. took a fecking ambien as soon as i got home, which wasn't until about 9:15pm b/c of course that stupid admit arrived late and then took FOREVER. and THEN my flat tire warning symbol came on during the drive home, so i had to stop and get the tire pressure checked and tires inflated before continuing. i HATE doing sh** like that. in a dress. at night. in the dark. effing freaks me out. of course i got upset about not even a chance of :sex: last night...dh nearly started an argument about it. i told him i wasn't going to talk about it. so of course he promptly fell immediately to sleep as though he has not a care in the whole flippin' world and nothing on his conscience, and i cried myself to sleep. :cry: i can't tell if i still have a chance this cycle or not, and i have no pma about it whatsoever. i had only the tiniest bit of ewcm this morning, and LOTS of creamy cm when i checked my cp, so i suspect i may have o'd last night or this morning. i guess maybe not. opk still neg last night, but i don't trust it. i'm just feeling horrible girls and not looking forward to the next 2 weeks at all...i feel like i'm already in for a HUGE :bfn: and nothing to do for it but sit and wait and for time to drag. i'm sorry i'm such a downer today :cry:


----------



## pk2of8

actually, i think poppy and i were joking about it a while back and i mentioned i would call it "bonking into the new year" :haha: if that's good with everybody then that's what i'll do... still need a december title tho i guess... :shrug:


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk im gonna fecking slap you so hard stop being so fucking negative luvvie
i went in shower last night gave me fadge a good old scrub a dub-dub for night of passion and fecking fell asleep what a waste xxx
you need to stop being on a downer


----------



## mrsamyrach

you havent fucking ovd yet ive got the same
look at you youve brought my typing fecking tourettes on


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> morning girls :hugs:
> 
> well, i'm in a flipping shite mood :cry: dh didn't want to bd last night. took a fecking ambien as soon as i got home, which wasn't until about 9:15pm b/c of course that stupid admit arrived late and then took FOREVER. and THEN my flat tire warning symbol came on during the drive home, so i had to stop and get the tire pressure checked and tires inflated before continuing. i HATE doing sh** like that. in a dress. at night. in the dark. effing freaks me out. of course i got upset about not even a chance of :sex: last night...dh nearly started an argument about it. i told him i wasn't going to talk about it. so of course he promptly fell immediately to sleep as though he has not a care in the whole flippin' world and nothing on his conscience, and i cried myself to sleep. :cry: i can't tell if i still have a chance this cycle or not, and i have no pma about it whatsoever. i had only the tiniest bit of ewcm this morning, and LOTS of creamy cm when i checked my cp, so i suspect i may have o'd last night or this morning. i guess maybe not. opk still neg last night, but i don't trust it. i'm just feeling horrible girls and not looking forward to the next 2 weeks at all...i feel like i'm already in for a HUGE :bfn: and nothing to do for it but sit and wait and for time to drag. i'm sorry i'm such a downer today :cry:

Aww hunny :hugs: :hugs: try not to worry so much


----------



## pk2of8

:friends: thank you amy...i'm just so ticked at dh at the mo. but if i tell him why (about :sex:) then it will just start a HUGE argument, so i can't talk to him about it and it just makes it worse for me.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK, stop panicking, I doubt you have O'd yet! Silly DH, try not to let him get you down! He sounds like he's being an arse, have you tried a proper heart to heart with him bout it all? I know exactly what you mean about them just falling asleep without a care in the world......I hate that big time. :hugs: :hug: :hugs: You still got time x


----------



## pk2of8

poppy, pheebs, and ladyb...i hope your appointments go well today sweeties :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

@pk.....there seems to be alot of Oh/DH all up for having a :baby: but not realising what it takes!!! idiots! so im sending you :hug:.xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

soooooooooooo i have a high on the shagometer wooohooooooo

better wash mi fadge tonight
and cab-yeah ive got 1 of them kinda men as well


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,
PK so sorry you are so down Hun. I don't think you O 'ed yet. Do you think there is a chance of bd'ing tonight?:hugs:

Amy you better get your shag on tonight too:haha:

Cabs sorry u got a belly ache hun:hugs:

I'm feeling nauseus and the only thing that stops it is eating. Half an hour later it starts again, I'll be the size of a house soon!:haha: 

My kids came in for hot chocolate and lunch. Put the clothes in the dryer and now they are out in the snow again! Tink glad your kids were out to play kids love the snow don't they. I winder how long I'll have to wait now for my midwife appointment?:shrug:

Admit fingers crossed you get your bfp tomorrow and witch pisses off for 9 months:happydance:

I haven't thought of names really, I like caleb for boy, girls I like Keira, Sienna there is more but forget at the mo.


----------



## coral11680

Admit was supposed to be damita,:haha: stupid iPad corrects me all the time:dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

@ tink, yes dh was being an arse last night. complained for 30 mins about how stressful it is dealing with the kids alone w/o once ever acknowledging that that's what i've done the last 5 years and he never even asked me if i got any dinner (which i didn't) or anything, and by that point i lost my appetite. :nope: i don't know if i want to try talking to him about it again tink. it always seems to decompensate into an argument b/c he thinks i'm expecting him to "perform", which he doesn't like the idea of and he wants it to happen "naturally".

@MC, i'm SO annoyed with him!!! he's a SMART man (he has THREE...count 'em...not one, not two, but THREE master's degrees!!!), so i don't get what's so freakin' hard to understand about all of this and why he's not getting it!!! aaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh!!!!!! i've explained it all to him several times about life span of the egg, sperm, fertile window, blah blah blah. then he'll come back at the most inappropriate time with that "so do you think you've conceived?" question!!! :wacko: (i need a :crazy: emoticon...or a :lunatic: emoticon... :haha:) drives me batty!!!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

soooooooooooooo i believe it is snowing for a reason
i usually ov 14 days after af which is this saturday
butttt i usually work fri,sat and sun nights and by the time i get home gaz is usually tits up charlie
welll ill be fucked if im working this weekend cos sheffield has the worst snow in england

BRING ON THE SNOW AND SEX XXXX


----------



## pk2of8

yay!!! :happydance::yipee: for your high amy!!! get shagging...one of us better end up with a bfp after all this!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> @ tink, yes dh was being an arse last night. complained for 30 mins about how stressful it is dealing with the kids alone w/o once ever acknowledging that that's what i've done the last 5 years and he never even asked me if i got any dinner (which i didn't) or anything, and by that point i lost my appetite. :nope: i don't know if i want to try talking to him about it again tink. it always seems to decompensate into an argument b/c he thinks i'm expecting him to "perform", which he doesn't like the idea of and he wants it to happen "naturally".
> 
> @MC, i'm SO annoyed with him!!! he's a SMART man (he has THREE...count 'em...not one, not two, but THREE master's degrees!!!), so i don't get what's so freakin' hard to understand about all of this and why he's not getting it!!! aaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh!!!!!! i've explained it all to him several times about life span of the egg, sperm, fertile window, blah blah blah. then he'll come back at the most inappropriate time with that "so do you think you've conceived?" question!!! :wacko: (i need a :crazy: emoticon...or a :lunatic: emoticon... :haha:) drives me batty!!!!!

Pk you may not like what im gonna say but this was my gaz a few years ago
he was given at ultimatum
if you dont wanna have a baby with me then fuck off and let me find someone who does xxx
some people are so THICK esp men xx


----------



## pk2of8

Coral, i hope your ms passes soon hun :hugs: i hope we will bd tonight, but i don't feel very optimistic about it :nope:


----------



## coral11680

PK , I hope dh cooperates tonight and the next few nights hunni:hugs:

Amy if u do end up working, wake him up when u get in!


----------



## pk2of8

well amy i understand what you're saying luv. the problem with that for me is i love the twat. i didn't want more kids until i knew him, and if we weren't together, i defo wouldn't be trying. :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

so i just called my doc to see about the SA results. waiting for her to call me back. i need to go run, but i don't want to leave the phone now :wacko:


----------



## mrsamyrach

coral11680 said:


> PK , I hope dh cooperates tonight and the next few nights hunni:hugs:
> 
> Amy if u do end up working, wake him up when u get in!

coral we have 3ft yes 3ft of snow on my road not a fucking prayer luvvieee woop woop cxxx

pk-i know what you saying i love my gaz to pieces but if i was given a choice i would have a baby ive just turned 38 not getting any younger
when i met gaz i said do you want kids and he said deffo
then he fucks about what bout this how can we manage with 4 dogs:wacko:
you need to tell him straight luv x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hope things resolve for you PK, I'll get on the prayer [-o&lt;

Amy, yay :happydance: stay in n shag :sex: 

Coral, sorry your feeling yucky honey. I totally sympathize with the constant eating thing, I'll be fat with ya lol Keep :munch: ing we will get fit together later x


----------



## pk2of8

yeah, amy...i know with my dh that he lets his worries and anxieties get the better of him all the time. he's always worried about money and being able to afford things and stuff like that, so he waffles. he doesn't listen to me though. i don't know...something about ME...nobody ever listens to me. well, except you lovely ding dongers :winkwink: i just mean, i could tell dh or other people close to me something 100 times and they won't hear it, but if somebody else tells them the exact same thing one time, then it becomes gospel. i don't know what that's about. dh likes to joke and say he's the picture of indecision. i disagree with him actually. he makes decisions just fine. then he thinks about it too much and starts stressing and worrying and getting all anxious and lets his fears take over and he buckles under the pressure. that's not indecisiveness. he knows what he wants. there's no simple answer to this. except getting a bfp. then it's done and he will deal with it just fine and be happy. but this process is really taking a toll on me. :-(


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all thanks for the positive vibes about this month lol testing tomorrow!! Still feeling a bit icky but eating helps!!! Left a bit dizzy this afternoon. really don't want to SS!!

Oh seems a bit better playing on the x-box, AND (I nearly fell over!!) Cleaned the bathroom, hovered tided up stairs and down stairs, done washing and washed and drying sofa covers!!!! I have been out most of the day at sure start center!!! 

Mckenzie is asleep in his pushchair and seems better has eaten some food and drank some milk just got to make sure not laying flat!!

PK keep positive I don't talk to oh about ttc!!! He doesn't like to talk about "womens" stuff lol the big wimp!! 

Good luck those with hospital appointments 

MC and Poppy how did the little ones sleep??


----------



## mrsamyrach

you know what pk he sounds like me 5 years ago
was always worrying bout money -how can we pay this that and other
then i ended up having a heart attack at 32 died for 22 minutes
my priorities have changed so much my motto is they cant take what you havent got x
the processing of ttc is more stressful then moving and the women seem to get the brunt of it all.
good god i know what im talking about

does he not understand to get the bean you have to do it x


----------



## Hopes314

Helloo. You guys are talking about worrying.. well I worry about everything! Husband is the one who always just goes "oh it will be fine." Im the one that stresses over TTC- he wants it worse than I do I think, but I stress over what if somethings wrong with one of us, etc. and he just goes "oh were both fine it will happen soon" A few days ago he even proposed BDing MORE than we do!? He is crazy!

Also, husband had a nasty virus and of course last night I caught it and have been shaking and vomiting and all for like 24 hours. Ugh. Cant sleep my back is so sore!


----------



## pk2of8

@sleeping...yeah my dh doesn't like to talk about it either. defo a wimp :haha: he'll listen, but he always just says "oh poor baby!"...not in a patronizing way. he just doesn't know what else to say i think. 

@amy...he does understand. he just doesn't like the idea of "timing" it and wants it to happen "naturally" which i think is obviously just not going to happen at this point. and my thing is, neither one of us are getting any younger. dh is 40 and i'm 34. if it's not going to happen quickly, no point in screwing about (no pun intended :haha:) and wasting time with it...


----------



## pk2of8

aw :hug: poor hopes!! terrible to be sick like that. hope you can kick it soon sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> @sleeping...yeah my dh doesn't like to talk about it either. defo a wimp :haha: he'll listen, but he always just says "oh poor baby!"...not in a patronizing way. he just doesn't know what else to say i think.
> 
> @amy...he does understand. he just doesn't like the idea of "timing" it and wants it to happen "naturally" which i think is obviously just not going to happen at this point. and my thing is, neither one of us are getting any younger. dh is 40 and i'm 34. if it's not going to happen quickly, no point in screwing about (no pun intended :haha:) and wasting time with it...

im 38 and gaz is 48 xx


----------



## mothercabbage

eveny all:wave:
@amy....get shaggin!! :wohoo:
@poppy,phobe and ladyb..any update from app's yet?
@pk...hope you get some :sex: and then your :bfp: all this tension TTC gets too much sometimes doesnt it...roll on TWW for you hunni!!! did you opk? cant remember if you said you did today?
getting af pains again...my cycle varies from 27-29 days and in cd19 today, so its about the right time for af signs to start, *sighs*


----------



## mothercabbage

awww hopes...:hugs: for the :sick:
@pk....my oh says the same!!!..._why  when a stick says to, we should just have  when we feel like it and it will happen, when its meant to happen!!!..._knob heads!!


----------



## pk2of8

well girls looks like the tension is not going to ease up for me any time soon! ugh!!!!!!!!!! just got the call back from the doc office. they won't tell me the results over the phone. wanted us to come into the office. that's ALWAYS bad news. :cry: i told them we can't b/c of how far away we live...yada yada blah blah...long and short of it i had to argue with the nurse to get them to send me the results. so they're mailing it to me tomorrow which means i MIGHT get it saturday. if not, it won't be until monday. ......................the only words coming to mind now are curse words :cry: ...................... God, i can't tell dh. just going to have to wait until we get it and can look at it. :cry: i'm so upset................


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwwwwwww....it might not be bad news you dont know for sure...FXd that its not!!...:hug:


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls, sounds good Amy no work for a few nights!
I bet I have to go tomorrow night. Hope we don't get anymore snow before then, but think we will!
Poppy were are how did appointment go?
PK did u get sa results yet?


----------



## Hopes314

PK- that doesnt mean for sure something is wrong. my doctor wont give ANY info over the phone except the time that our appointment is scheduled for lol. Said they can get in a lot of trouble with patient confidentiality because theres no proof whos on the other end of the phone. Maybe everything is just fine!


----------



## coral11680

Oh PK hunni:hugs: I don't think it means bad news does it, I really hope everything is fine and u are worrying over nothing. Did they say why they can't tell u on the phone?


----------



## coral11680

I agree with hopes prob patient confidentiality.


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk come onnnnnnnnnnnnnn stop stressing u dont know what they are gonna say luvvie
its a good job airports are closed cos i would be tempted to fly to usa to give ya a slap xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

@amy..........you not going anywhere hunni!!!! you more snowed in than the rest of us aint ya!!??


----------



## mrsamyrach

oh errrrrrrr yes i am pmsl
and still it fecking comes down x


----------



## mothercabbage

just looked at sheffield on live web cam....looks bad....its bad here too the shops are closing early and sending staff home...im only 45 mins from you!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww PK, sorry for having to hop on and off when you needed to talk...here in the UK we wouldn't give SA results over the phone, good or bad. You gotta try and keep positive honey, DH might be completely different tonight, you know what men are like. Main thing is you gotta let last night go, and give it another try tonight. Dont let him upset you honey :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

wellllllllllllllll none of the majotr shops have been open ie meadowhall and sheffield its self
no buses aren running
there is a 4x4 whats stuck and been abandeoned at the bottom of the road
and result
vodaphone are giving me a i phone for nowt woop woop


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Hopes, so sorry youve been so sick! :hugs: hope you over the worst now, is DH well enough to take care of you now?

I was on and off cause my neighbor dislocated his toe.......i always get called out for neighbored accidents lol x

Now where are our appointment girls? impatient here lol x


----------



## pk2of8

thank you sweeties :hugs::friends: i'm sorry i know i'm being a wretch today....:cry: just very overwhelmed by it all right now. i don't want to keep pulling the thread down so i'll be off for a bit and check back in later :hugs:

it might just be confidentiality, but last year when i had my bloods done and it was all fine, she discussed it with me over the phone, so that's why i think it's not good. :shrug: well, i'll go for a bit luvvies and talk to you more later! you girls are the best, and i don't know what i'd do without you!! :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

we got a 4x4 stuck down the road too! poor git!
i wanna see scan pics!.........


----------



## mrsamyrach

cos we bloody luv ya pk ya dozy trollop xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i see ladyb on!......come on update!!!! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

pk...you not pulling the thread down chick, we all here through thick n thin with each other......:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK RANT AWAY! your dingdongs r here for ya honey, your not bringing the thread down!


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> actually, i think poppy and i were joking about it a while back and i mentioned i would call it "bonking into the new year" :haha: if that's good with everybody then that's what i'll do... still need a december title tho i guess... :shrug:

Santa & friends shagging merrily into December :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh Pops, how did it go? x


----------



## poppy666

Im back!!!

Plus just had my tea :winkwink: I was traumatised driving in that fecking snow, i skidded everywhere but i wasnt going to cancel that appointment no matter what lol

Anyhow had a internal scan ' have to admit ive not had anything up there for a while so did get excited' :rofl: They put a condom on the flipping thing and lub ewwwwwww it felt worse than when my dh squirted Preseed up there :growlmad:

Consultant seen something in there so its in the right place, but said he couldnt see the fetal pole? yet bc im only 5wks and a few days, so im back Tuesday morning for 9am for another scan:shrug: once he see's the heartbeat n pole im going on the Tinzaparin next week.

I was a bit nervous when he said 'my uterus is the right shape? but even tho he can see something in there its too early :cry:

Is that right Tink?


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls hope your all good well i have put my decorations up woopp think i have started the street off there all putting then up haha xxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

popps it is right hun when i had the old condom stick up my fadge i should have been 6+6 but was only 5+6 i had to have another one xx


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> pk...you not pulling the thread down chick, we all here through thick n thin with each other......:hugs:

agree :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> well girls looks like the tension is not going to ease up for me any time soon! ugh!!!!!!!!!! just got the call back from the doc office. they won't tell me the results over the phone. wanted us to come into the office. that's ALWAYS bad news. :cry: i told them we can't b/c of how far away we live...yada yada blah blah...long and short of it i had to argue with the nurse to get them to send me the results. so they're mailing it to me tomorrow which means i MIGHT get it saturday. if not, it won't be until monday. ......................the only words coming to mind now are curse words :cry: ...................... God, i can't tell dh. just going to have to wait until we get it and can look at it. :cry: i'm so upset................

Pk i know nothing i say gonna cheer you up sweetie so here's a massive :hug:

Regarding your dh results they wouldnt tell me or my dh them over the phone we had to both go in and thought the worsed, but his results were fine :happydance: so may not be bad news at all xx


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Im back!!!
> 
> Plus just had my tea :winkwink: I was traumatised driving in that fecking snow, i skidded everywhere but i wasnt going to cancel that appointment no matter what lol
> 
> Anyhow had a internal scan ' have to admit ive not had anything up there for a while so did get excited' :rofl: They put a condom on the flipping thing and lub ewwwwwww it felt worse than when my dh squirted Preseed up there :growlmad:
> 
> Consultant seen something in there so its in the right place, but said he couldnt see the fetal pole? yet bc im only 5wks and a few days, so im back Tuesday morning for 9am for another scan:shrug: once he see's the heartbeat n pole im going on the Tinzaparin next week.
> 
> I was a bit nervous when he said 'my uterus is the right shape? but even tho he can see something in there its too early :cry:
> 
> Is that right Tink?

My friend had the same when she had her scan at 5 weeks and the week later they saw it all :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> popps it is right hun when i had the old condom stick up my fadge i should have been 6+6 but was only 5+6 i had to have another one xx

Thanks Amy i was stressing and thinking they not telling me the truth lol, but he said i was only 5wk 2days approx so was too early, probs why i need to go back Tuesday morning then... :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes honey! perfectly normal :hugs: glad its where it should be. Your bean just needs to grow a little honey x


----------



## mrsamyrach

once you get to 6 weeks popps youll see the sprout xxx


----------



## coral11680

Pops don't worry I think it's too early to see much, next week will be better hun, :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Only thing im bothered about last consultant said really you can only be on Tinzaparin for 6mths or your at risk of brittle bone disease (dont know name) with korben i had it from 12wks & 6wks after i had him, but now a different consultant wants me on it at 6wks? think thats risky isnt it x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy...i had to have that internal scan thingy done, i had ovarian cysts ruptering...was sore!!!!(the cysts not the scan) its not a plesant experience....all sound normal!:happydance:...:hug:


----------



## poppy666

I didnt mind it ive not had anything that size up there for a while lmao xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: poppy! mucky cow!:tease:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: YUP!! Right i better sort korben bed in half hour :happydance: cya later x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

we've had a bunch of rain then freezing rain now finally some snow. 

Poppy- glad your appt went well. I'm sure that you'll see more at your next appt I've never had an early scan but it seems to me they can cause quite a bit of worry. I'm sure all is well and will look forward to your pic next week

Amy- yeah for the high on your monitor and being snowed in the perfect combination to get a bfp this cycle

MC- any symptoms or feelings about this cycle? Nice pics I love seeing the snow. Looks like we'll get at least a couple inches. We were supposed to get rain until late in the evening so hopefully this snow will stay. 

PK- sorry dh still isn't cooperating Does he really want a baby? it seems like men just don't understand that no bd = no baby I think u still have time and maybe u can get at least one or two bd sessions in after +opk

asmf-5 dpo nothing going on am prob out this cycle although I hold out hope only because I conceived both of my other children this time of year too. DH is being really cute talking about me being pg and baby #3 being in my belly. He def didn't do that with the other two I think as we have gotten older he is getting more used to being a father. Hope everybody stays warm and cozy in their houses. I know that I won't be going out again.


----------



## pk2of8

hey luvs :hug: to all of you! everything making me :cry: today!!! not like me... seriously tho, i love you girls and i think i'd go nuts through this process without you!!! :friends: you are the best!!! ok...enough blubbering.... opk negative again. maybe slightly darker than yesterday again, but defo still negative. a little more ewcm, so maybe haven't o'd yet after all, which is making me a little more hopeful again. i'm still totally freaked out about the sa results. i'm going to be totally on edge until i get them, and i think i've decided to call in sick to work on fri. yes, i'm predicting it. :haha: i'm going to be sick on fri and i'm not going to the ofc. maybe it's bad of me but i need the break...and besides...i have to use up my sick time and pto time before i give notice or i will lose it altogether, so that's my story and i'm sticking to it... :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy, i think you're just fine hun... :hug: i had early scans with all of my pg using the internal scan and all you could see at first was a little blob...couldn't make out anything. i'm sure you'll go next week and it will be fine luv :friends:


----------



## poppy666

PK what did you think of my title for december thread? i thought i hilarious my son thought id lost it with laughing 

Santa & friends shagging merrily into December :happydance:

Anyone else thought of 1 yet?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK, glad to hear your feeling a little better, and think its a good move to take Friday off :)

Mommyv, hey hun! got a great feeling for all of you this cycle, FX for your BFP soon :) x


----------



## poppy666

Tink you said that last cycle n there was quite a few BFPs fx your words/thoughts will do it again this cycle :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsamyrach

ive got a right pain in my right ovary xx


----------



## poppy666

Good Good Amy :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

@MommyV, yes dh wants a baby...like i said, he just gets anxious about money and such even tho we're stable financially. he worries needlessly, but it's just the way he is...he worries about EVERYTHING. plus the other issue is what we've been talking about...MC, eesoja, amy and me and the rest of us. he just wants things to happen "naturally" without planning and timing and so on and so forth. i guess in some ways he has even more of a romantic idea about :sex: than i do. not that i don't...my personal perspective is that every time we bd it's a deeply spiritual and intimate experience, regardless of how often or if we're ttc or not. dh gets all antsy and thinks bd'ing loses some of its meaning or "special-ness" if we do it a lot (meaning more than a few times/week) and especially if it's planned. so it's making the ttc process more complicated. :wacko:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Good Good Amy :happydance:

???????? its uncomfortable:growlmad:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Tink you said that last cycle n there was quite a few BFPs fx your words/thoughts will do it again this cycle :happydance::happydance:

:thumbup: I'm putting extra positive vibes into play this cycle, FX! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

LOL Yeah i know but at least the Soy is working i suppose, i got more cramps after Ov than before, but did feel it more in my right ovary odd occassion in my left x


----------



## pk2of8

i like the title poppy! :haha: maybe..Santa and the Ding Dong Elves Shagging Merrily into December??? :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

@mommyv....no symptoms that i can think of, just usual early af symptoms kicking in...still hopeful but doubtful also...
@pk...sounds like your gearing up to O if that opk is a touch darker...still in the game....FX you get some BDing tonight! hope you get well:winkwink: for work on saturday!:haha:
@amy...OV time!!! FXd x


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> i like the title poppy! :haha: maybe..Santa and the Ding Dong Elves Shagging Merrily into December??? :rofl:

I did put elves at first before i put friends, but yours is better :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

yes liking the new title PK :rofl:


----------



## babydream

Good evening ding dong!!!!!!!!!!!!

Took me ages to read back the posts. I've got a stupid headache again, had a stressful day with the kids, no nursery today. 

Pk, sorry you're stressed hun, men can be difficult at times, mine is the same and he can fall asleep in 15seconds no matter what. Like he doesn't care. Don't worry sa results are strictly conf and wouldn't give over the phone. Fx everything okay.

Poppy good news about little bean, too early but at least it't there. I had an internal scan last year, yuk. 

MC hope your headache is okay now. 

Amy get shagging hun, pain in ovary is good, hopefully no work at the weekend. 

Hi coral, damita, lupine, sb and everyone else. Gosh i'm tired. Where is phoebe and ladyb???

Cute avatars and siggy, i'll get something on friday too, cba right now xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Aw Tink, hi sweetie, sorry i missed you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

bend me over backwards on mi hostess trolley
lets do it lets do it tonighttttttttttt xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

thanks girls...i'll make the changes to the title in a bit. right now going to hop in the shower before dh gets home. then got to figure out dinner. i have a splitting headache from all the bawling i've done today, so the shower will help too. and i feel :sick: maybe it's the hormones...sometimes get nauseous around O time... ok luvs...:hugs: and i'll catch ya more later! :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: babydream...no nursery b/c of snow?? pain in the ass all this snow isnt it.....my head still feels heavy but not as sore, too much BnB!!:haha: OH got a day off tomorrow so i wont be on here as much...give my eyes a rest..


----------



## poppy666

:hug: PK see you later sweetie :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: pk...
is korben asleep? connor is wide awake...he wont fecking sleep!!!!


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> @Hopes, so sorry youve been so sick! :hugs: hope you over the worst now, is DH well enough to take care of you now?
> 
> I was on and off cause my neighbor dislocated his toe.......i always get called out for neighbored accidents lol x
> 
> Now where are our appointment girls? impatient here lol x

Thanks tink! 
I'm not feeling much better but at least I havent thrown up since early this am. Husband is well now, maybe just a little weak still, but he is at work so I'm here alone until like 10pm (thats like 6 hours here) yuck.
can't sleep, my back is SO sore. and fever of course. afraid to take much more than acetaminophen, although only 4-6dpo. dono.
havent eaten in liike 24 hours, but I'm CRAVING a cucumber right now! lol going to have husband grab one on the way home from work haha hes going to think im nuts!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey babydream! :wave: x


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: babydream...no nursery b/c of snow?? pain in the ass all this snow isnt it.....my head still feels heavy but not as sore, too much BnB!!:haha: OH got a day off tomorrow so i wont be on here as much...give my eyes a rest..

Hi hunni, no, it's not the snow, we dont have much here, mum decided not to take them. Back tomorrow though. Lucky dh, make it a nice day together. BIL got the tube in but urine is bloody so he stays again in hosp for overnight. Dh didn't go to work all week b/c of him, strange mentality, his brother is not a child, he's 27!!! I wouldn't be surprised if he got fired from work. He's coming home tonight and ....... xxxxxxx Ah, you're on fb, i'm coming!!!!!xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwww hopes, glad your well enough to be craving cucumber lol I'm guessing this is to eat ;) :rofl: I crave cucumber too :haha: i cut chunks off and nibble away! Wise move with the acetaminophen, to be honest, nothing much else helps GI bugs :( hope your over the worst now and have a relaxing rest of the day recovering x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

> xxxxxxx Ah, you're on fb, i'm coming!!!!!xxxx

oh yeah? :rofl:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi all!!

Poppy nice to hear little bubba is where s/he should be... yep you'll def get to see more next week!! Glad you're back home safe :hugs: 

Thanks for asking after me ladies :) I have my appt in just less than 2 hours, will try to update from my phone once I'm done, so I can share my news before most of you go to bed :hug: I'm a little nervous...think I'm gonna be a basket case by the time I'm laying down on the table! 

Loving the new name ideas for our little groupie group! :kiss: Feeling a little tired and queasy after a swim and lunch, think I'm gonna try n rest a bit before my appt. 

Catch ya'll in a bit!!! :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: pk...
> is korben asleep? connor is wide awake...he wont fecking sleep!!!!

Yeah put him bed at half seven, he been right sleepy today crawling must take it out of them bless, connor cheeky monkey tell him aunty poppy says go to sleep :haha:


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> Poppy nice to hear little bubba is where s/he should be... yep you'll def get to see more next week!! Glad you're back home safe :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for asking after me ladies :) I have my appt in just less than 2 hours, will try to update from my phone once I'm done, so I can share my news before most of you go to bed :hug: I'm a little nervous...think I'm gonna be a basket case by the time I'm laying down on the table!
> 
> Loving the new name ideas for our little groupie group! :kiss: Feeling a little tired and queasy after a swim and lunch, think I'm gonna try n rest a bit before my appt.
> 
> Catch ya'll in a bit!!! :kiss: :kiss:

Looking forward to update LB :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

Hehe yes tink, I plan to EAT the cucumber. Actually I keep picturing having a huge, peeled cucumber, and eating it like a banana! Gosh I'm odd.


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :wave: babydream...no nursery b/c of snow?? pain in the ass all this snow isnt it.....my head still feels heavy but not as sore, too much BnB!!:haha: OH got a day off tomorrow so i wont be on here as much...give my eyes a rest..
> 
> Hi hunni, no, it's not the snow, we dont have much here, mum decided not to take them. Back tomorrow though. Lucky dh, make it a nice day together. BIL got the tube in but urine is bloody so he stays again in hosp for overnight. Dh didn't go to work all week b/c of him, strange mentality, his brother is not a child, he's 27!!! I wouldn't be surprised if he got fired from work. He's coming home tonight and ....... xxxxxxx Ah, you're on fb, i'm coming!!!!!xxxxClick to expand...

:sex: time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! get to it!!! feck fb! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

MC only rushing you so she can put her webcam on :haha: mines already set up MC so feck off lmao x


----------



## babydream

mine is set up too, hurry up mc!!!!! groupy session!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

hopes, defo a good sign, Its one of my WORST cravings :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh behave randy women lol 

Amy, tonight your the hostess with the mostess ;) lol


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: goup sesh! mines always on...its built into laptop!1:wohoo: :haha:


----------



## poppy666

So is mine lmao anyways Tink telling us off :haha: sshhh your a bad influence x


----------



## mothercabbage

:tease:.....:haha:
going to bed girls im pooped...night all xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Night MC see you tomoz sweetie, sweet dreams xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nunnites MC, I'm off to bed too. Just finished my asda order, hoping they wont cancel tomorrow cause of the snow :( I need supplys! lol got 2 cucumbers coming :rofl: x


----------



## babydream

mine is built in too lol I'm knackered and my head is still killing me. I'll still have to shag when dh gets in. That might just help my headache lol Good night you all, speak tomoz xxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Sorry to hear all the OH are complete an utter... men :doh: :hugs:
My OH is actually one of the people who says just relax and it will happen, its not happening because you getting
stressed which makes me angry and then he also goes off to sleep and then i get angry cause he is sleeping ...
bit of a vicious circle lol.. But he does know he has to dtd to get a baby and is pretty good with it.
:wohoo: for high amy! get to it!
Aww PK try not to worry until you get them hun maybe they just dont talk over the phone:hugs: i agree with the
other girls!
Still not got any line on OPK let alone a pos i have a barely visible one still :shrug:
PK everyone has bad times it dont matter if you share them here :hugs:
Glad everything went well with you poppy! Least you get another scan :thumbup:
Mommy V you will be glad u didnt have snow when its been around a few days! Poppy had no symptoms either!
Aww hope you feel better shortly after u ring in PK ;)
I like the santa & elves one :haha: :thumbup:!
Night Mc & Tink & babydream? :hugs: sleep well! 

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I fancy a cucumber now your talking about the bloody things lol nite sweetie sleep well too xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

So what in what way do you fancy yours poppy? :haha:


xxx


----------



## poppy666

lmao deffo to eat they too big to use any other way :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Haha very true tho after having one of them sticks with the extra huge condoms on put up there you should be fine haha!
Will you see the ddb's (ding dong baby) heartbeat on monday or will it still be too early? 

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Oh god im hoping so or i will be gutted and paranoid, they say 6wks better so fx...

Anymore testers this week? its been quiet x


----------



## Damita

:wave: I hope to be testing tomorrow if temp is still after the coverline :)


----------



## lupinerainbow

Good luck Damita! When was/is your af due? 

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Oh damita excited now fx sweetie xx


----------



## Damita

lupinerainbow said:


> Good luck Damita! When was/is your af due?
> 
> xxx

Today or tomorrow :)


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls,
Good luck Tomorrow damita:dust:

All the girls gearing up to O get :sex::haha: thats u baby dream,Amy, PK, lupine.

Good luck lady at appointment Hun.

I'm sure Monday yourlittle ding dongs heart will be beating poppy:hugs:

That new title made me :rofl: I just picture Santa shagging his little elves:rofl:

Kids school is closed again tomorrow!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Ooo Fx'ed! :happydance:
Make sure you let us know asap! Excited for you!

xxxx


----------



## Damita

I will tell you as soon as I've done the test :) but my chart will be updated before hand, it's going to be a bit crazy tomorrow to see if DH can get to work, I'm up at 5.30am :)


----------



## lupinerainbow

definitely gonna be dtd hun! Even though i'm not meant to be tonight haha!
Haha @ santa shagging an elf! :rofl: is school being closed good or bad for you?
How are you liking your pregnancy?
Damita :thumbup: will check your chart out if i'm up early if i wake up late again i will be straight on to see your result! luck dust :dust:! 
xxxx


----------



## coral11680

I guess its good that I don't have to rush around in the morning but bad that the kids will be in and out with snowy clothes/shoes all day:haha:
Pregnancy is going ok thanks nausea is kicking in which is no fun but part of it all.


----------



## lupinerainbow

coral11680 said:


> I guess its good that I don't have to rush around in the morning but bad that the kids will be in and out with snowy clothes/shoes all day:haha:
> Pregnancy is going ok thanks nausea is kicking in which is no fun but part of it all.

Suppose it helps with knowing everything is okay though? hope it doesnt stay with you for long though and doesnt get bad! Yeah i suppose it means more work but not so early lol is there any sign of the snow clearing yet?

xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Supposed to get more snow :(


----------



## ladybeautiful

Saw heartbeat omg!!!!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

ladybeautiful said:


> Saw heartbeat omg!!!!!

:happydance: :dance::dance::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/=D&gt;

Woo! So happy for you! Did you get any pics to show us? 

xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Great news lady:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> Saw heartbeat omg!!!!!

Wooohoooo your over 6wks arnt you? :happydance::happydance: oh god Tuesday cant come quicker xxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

Thanks girls! :happydance: I feel soooo grateful to the big guy for making this happen :)

Lupine, no... I'm such a dufus I was sooo flustered and emotional I forgot to ask for a picture! I did ask if I could listen to the heartbeat but unfortunately they didn't have the doppler thingy so just made do with watching it flicker away was so exciting!

Popppps thanks hun, yeah she moved me from 6w2d to 6w3d which is not much, she said EDD won't change as of now.


----------



## poppy666

Awww LB stuff the picture you can get one another time, totally made up your little ding dong beanie is bobbing away in there :hugs:

Now on that note i need my bed was hoping ud come on before i went, nite LB, LR and Coral cya all tomorrow xxx


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

LadyB congrats on seeing the heartbeat. so happy that the lo is doing well in there

Damita- gl testing tomorrow I hope that your temps r high and your test is super positive


----------



## LEW32

Aww...just popped on to see how everyone's appts went today.... 

So excited for you LB! That's awesome!!!!! Did OH go with ya?

Popps- excited for your appt on Tuesday!! 

how is everyone else this evening?


----------



## ladybeautiful

oh yeah Poppy I read that heartbeat is seen when bean is 5mm or more so by Tuesday her little heart will be beating away proudly just for you! :kiss:

Good night ladies and thanks for waiting for me Pops! :hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hey LEW! Thanks! :happydance: Yeah hubby did go with me, was nice to see him excited too :)

I don't know what happens next, now :shrug: Guess I have to find an OB/GYN soon and make an initial appt...

How're you doing? Nausea settled a bit?


----------



## eesoja81

Hi, girls:flower: Not too much energy to chat tonight-but happy to see my night time ladies on (LadyB & Lew)! 

LadyB-congrats on hearing the heartbeat...your cautiousness and patience has paid off, huh? So happy for you and DH!

Lew-what's been going on? How are you feeling?


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hey there eesoja!!!! :hi:

Aww thank you! Nice of you to say that :) Cautious - yes, but patient hahaha nooo!! But my DH manages to stay patient and calm for the both of us :)

How're you doing? Still busy with shopping season I imagine? Did you manage to get some BDing in during O?


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, LadyB! I tried this month, but I believe that I O'd super early on CD10, so we only BD'd on CD9 and 10. I've been kind of crampy the past couple of days, but with intestinal issues. Def. no ewcm anymore. I didn't do anything diff. w/the soy this month, so I don't know why it came 3 days earlier than last month, but glad I got to BD at least those two days! Don't really know what to expect for the rest of this cycle, then!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Ooh sounds promising! Wow CD10 does sound early... I guess that soy stuff is powerful huh! So how many DPO are you now? Here's a lot of :dust: and come join me sooon!!!! 
FX!!!!


----------



## eesoja81

I'll take all the baby dust I can get this month!!! I'm 4 DPO today, I suppose. Testing 12/11 w/MC. The plan is to wait til a missed AF this month. Getting kind of sick of s/s, so trying not to do that either. We'll see what I'm saying a week from now, though!

Can't wait to join you and the rest of the girls:hugs:

I'm off to have a quick snack and then to bed. Have a great night, and hopefully we'll chat again soon! Take care of yourself and your little one :flower:


----------



## ladybeautiful

You and the rest of the gang will be there sooooon! There's lotsa good luck and babydust flying around here :)

Thanks for the wishes eesoja! Take care and catch you later! :hugs:


----------



## loveybear1

Thanks Poppy666. I am happy for you. Soy scares me because they say so many neg. things about it too but I read up on it a little and got positive review recently. Well, I might just try it if AF comes. She is due to arrive on the 4th. I feel tired and a little crampy. All of these symptoms are AF symptoms too! I am staying hopeful! Thanks again for your words of encouragement. Congrats on you BFP! I can't wait to get mine. The roller coaster is getting old plus hubby has a low libido so getting him to BD on the right days can be a chore although he has been a trooper and tried very hard with me! He is great! He has always been this way so I am used to it. Take care. Sorry if TMI


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning everybody! Think I'm actually alone at present lol keeping FX for Damita, I see you didn't test this morning hun? Hope your ok and af doesn't arrive :hugs:

LadyB so pleased for you! awwwwww little beany with a flashing heartbeat. Its so magical isn't it?! :hugs: 

Lovelybear, good to see you stop by again! heres lots of dust for the rest of your TWW, your right it is a tiring roller coaster ride :dust: but you'll get there! :)

How's everyone this morning? x


----------



## Damita

Morning ladies, I am not testing today, sorry to be a test tease but DH doesn't want me to test as he doesn't want to see a :bfn: so we are waiting it out


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Fair enough Damita! :hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning tink and damita......i see your temp is still up though so still looking good, i can understand you not wanting to test! its your choice hun so good luck!! how long will you wait it out for? xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

@ladyb...great that you saw :baby: heartbeat!! :yipee:
@eesoja....the plan is still on for testing on the 11th...:thumbup:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey all :hugs:
i get why your not testing damita but your still in so its a good sign! :thumbup:
We got like 8 inches of snow overnight :dohh: 
Friend still not dilating so they sending her home even though she is having contractions and might have to go and pick her up will be scary its about a 30mile drive:shrug: we got snow chains but i wonder if they will even help?... Worst thing is all the frozen icy snow is compacted under fresh stuff.. 

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LR i could do with snow chains on mine lol... 

Damita fx sweetie lets just hope wicked witch dont visit this cycle :hugs:

eesoja81 you did ov early lol but you dtd on right days so looking good :happydance:

loveybear1 if you decide to try the Soy next cycle we all here to help you all the way, you'll be fine honest :kiss:

Tink its past 9.30 lol hope your not feeling too sick, last few mornings when ive got up my stomach has felt shite but luckily dont last long, so feel for you xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Oh bought them off the internet will tell you if they worth buying later :thumbup:
Hope everyone is good today.. who is due for ov and testing i get lost 

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

LR you still waiting to ov?


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> LR you still waiting to ov?

Sure am .. bloody stupid body! although i been doing opk at like 8pm so not sure if thats too late? don't know when i usually ovulate but i know usually af lasts till cd8 but it was over by cd6? so hopefully will ov some time soon? 


xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Aww thanks poppy, yes sickness has kicked in for the day. I love that first bit of the day, its so nice not to feel sick lol. I am eating my second breakfast now, i just have to keep nibbling other wise i have heatburn and sickness..........uggghhhhh. Worthy cause though :) hope your MS stays mild x

Morning Lupine, yes our snow is pretty heavy! Do be very careful if you have to go get your friend. I personally think they are silly sending her home. If anything happens it will be difficult for her to travel quickly. If I was her I would refuse to budge. Hope she's feeling ok, its miserable waiting like that, i get how she feels as I had contractions for 4 days before my youngest arrived x


----------



## poppy666

Maybe try OPKs after 2pm then if you want again at 8pm just incase?

Its the bloody waiting game isnt it for ov... i was pulling my hair out last cycle lol finished the Soy cd6 and didnt get my positive till cd16 & cd17 :shrug: but other month not on the Soy i got my positive on cd11 so was quite a delay there x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Morning Girlies!!!!

Hope everyone is well!

Like most others we've had more of the white stuff:happydance: But Daisy's school is still open! So wanted to go out sledging with her:growlmad: Pulled her and her little friend to school on the sledge instead:happydance: just hope it dosn't turn to the horrible slushy stuff before she comes out of school, fxd

Don't know whats wrong with me this month, I'm totally chilled out, no stressing over opk's, temps or anything:shrug: But on the plus side hubby seems chilled out too, I'm not even having to beg for :sex::happydance: It's his birthday tomorrow and prob my Ov day, yippee:happydance:

Just notticed it's snowing again:happydance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Blimey tink that must have been harsh i think the hospital are leaving it to her whether she wants to stay or not cause of getting her back..
Poppy- I only got enough left to do me till cd 18 though and there is no shops open will get OH to order some from internet and hope for the best :shrug: i took same soy as you so maybe my ov will be late too? 
Morning daisys mummy :wave: if you get anything like here i'm sure that it will get worse and she will have time to play in it :thumbup: being chilled out will help to get your bfp have fun tonight ;) 

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Im sure testing at 8pm will catch it going up or down sweetie... yeah you may be same as me and ov later, but dont worry you will ov :happydance: then swamp that eggy :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh ok, well different if she wants to come home, it is miserable is hospital waiting for something to happen. Hope she's ok!

Morning Daisys mum, still snowing here so hopefully your snow will keep for her to go out and play in after school! x


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> Im sure testing at 8pm will catch it going up or down sweetie... yeah you may be same as me and ov later, but dont worry you will ov :happydance: then swamp that eggy :haha:

i will dont you worry :thumbup: OH cant go out or do anything so no excuse of tiredness :haha: i'm excited for OV this time :thumbup: I'm so glad i found you lot cause i been much less stressed out with this whole trying thing :hugs:

She decided to stay now tinks she just stressed cause she only 17 and the baby dad and her mum cant get to her so she gonna have to do it alone if she ends up having it before the snow clears.. 

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Morning Girlies!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!
> 
> Like most others we've had more of the white stuff:happydance: But Daisy's school is still open! So wanted to go out sledging with her:growlmad: Pulled her and her little friend to school on the sledge instead:happydance: just hope it dosn't turn to the horrible slushy stuff before she comes out of school, fxd
> 
> Don't know whats wrong with me this month, I'm totally chilled out, no stressing over opk's, temps or anything:shrug: But on the plus side hubby seems chilled out too, I'm not even having to beg for :sex::happydance: It's his birthday tomorrow and prob my Ov day, yippee:happydance:
> 
> Just notticed it's snowing again:happydance:

DM that would be something very special if you concieve on dh birthday :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Well DTD this morning, so am now thinking dtd again tomorrow morning and again on Sat just to make sure:wacko: Opk is almost + about the same as it was last month! 

Tink got a day off today as the track is under about 10" of snow, we've had a little less snow in Dagenham the last couple of days and the council have done a really good job at keeping the roads clear, what a surprise! May go over to mum's in Ockendon later plenty of snow there!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy if I conceived on hubbies birthday I'd be due to test on Daisy's birthday (18th) now that would be very special:happydance:

Right it's about time I got the xmas tree out of the loft and up in the front room!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine, poor girl. I really hope she has someone with her when it happens, is that looking likely any time soon? aaaawwww my heart goes out to her.

Daisys mum, looking good for tomorrow to be the big day :) :happydance: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

They dont know because they been saying its gonna be here within then next few days for like 10 weeks haha! And she contracting but cervix doesnt want to dilate yet so just got to wait and see :shrug: baby was 5 pound a few weeks ago so even if she does come it will be fine even though she 35 weeks today :)
You should deffo get your bfp this month daisys mummy that would be perfect :)
xxxx


----------



## Damita

I don't know maybe until Sunday?


----------



## phoebe

morning ding dongs xxxxx
:hi::hi::hi::hi:
i hope we are all well and keeping warm brrrrr:cold::cold: cant believe how much snow we have had in last 2 days. thank god i'm off for a few days. my app went well y'day managed to get an emerg scan. wasnt a very good picture but they used the doppler and i heard :baby: heartbeat. so i am relieved. but the mw and ob warned me to take things easy and wanted to sign me off there and then. but i am having some bad voodoo going on at work and wouldnt let them. but i do have to take things very easy now. so thats gonna go down like a sack of shit at work. bit upset and unsure what to do. but at least i've a fw days and a drs app on sat to think about things.i hope everyone is well xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Well do as your doctor adviced sweetie, the health of you n liitle beanie is more important at the moment, just take things easy :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

Phoebe I'm glad you and baby are still ok. Take it easy!!

Also, I'm STILL jealous of everyones snow :( Where I'm at everything is flooding and roads are closing.

ALSO, I'm still having tons of clear, thin ewcm. its been like 4 days now of it. does anyone think i didnt o yet? :(


----------



## lupinerainbow

phoebe said:


> morning ding dongs xxxxx
> :hi::hi::hi::hi:
> i hope we are all well and keeping warm brrrrr:cold::cold: cant believe how much snow we have had in last 2 days. thank god i'm off for a few days. my app went well y'day managed to get an emerg scan. wasnt a very good picture but they used the doppler and i heard :baby: heartbeat. so i am relieved. but the mw and ob warned me to take things easy and wanted to sign me off there and then. but i am having some bad voodoo going on at work and wouldnt let them. but i do have to take things very easy now. so thats gonna go down like a sack of shit at work. bit upset and unsure what to do. but at least i've a fw days and a drs app on sat to think about things.i hope everyone is well xxx:hugs::hugs:

Glad you got a scan and baby is fine and you heard the heartbeat i bet that was lovely after all your worry! :happydance: make sure you take it easy hun and don't worry about work at the moment you baby is more important, you can worry about work when docs aren't so worried about you :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Hopes i got it after i ov'd dunno if it was the Soy or not tbh :shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

Also, no sore bbs yet, and supposed to be at least 5dpo today. stressful.


----------



## coral11680

hi everyone :hi:
feeling really sick today :sick: uugghhh, schools closed again so got to lay in DH is off work so he got up with the kids, I am so so so tired all the time. I am supposed to work tonight but I'm going to see how the roads are later. 

Hopes I think you O'ed your temps are very high:hugs:

Phoebe glad you heard heartbeat and all is well, take it easy hun:hugs:

Eesoja, good luck and hope you get your bfp when you test:happydance: same goes for you Cabs.

Damita I hope the witch stays clear.

Hi everyone else. Daisy, Lew, lupine, poppy, Tink, Cabs, lady, PK :hi: Sorry if I missed anyone preggo brain is in action:haha:


----------



## Hopes314

I've been sick the past two days so probly the 99 temps are not accurate. i checked the "illness" box on FF, but it didnt do anything to my temps or the chart so idk. I just like to have the chart be complete, so I'm going to leave the temps. The three temps before that, however, are def accurate.


----------



## Hopes314

Coral, on the one part of your siggie it has the lady and beside it it says "louise is 6 weeks blah blah" is the lady's belly going to grow!? I look at it like everyday to see if the lady got bigger lol.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes was gonna say about you being ill and the temps, but I see you realize that yourself. I am not sure you O'd to be honest, looking like you did, but to have so much fertile mucus still around, I would still BD in case the egg hasn't popped yet. x

Phoebe, so glad you got that reassurance honey, you needed it. xxxxxx

Coral, i feel for you honey, I am no better either. In fact its worse than ever this morning, keep wondering when I'm gonna see my breakfast again......:( keep nibbling constantly, and drink plenty of water. :hugs: x


----------



## Hopes314

..disappointed that husband and i skipped FOUR days in a row of BDing.. but we were sick. :(

I think this cycle I won't know for sure my Ov date until I get AF


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Not to worry hopes, just get back on it! :sex: you probubly have O'd anyway, but just to be on the safe side get your self a :spermy: top up :) x


----------



## coral11680

hopes yeah the ladies belly will get bigger. I'm only 6 weeks it will probably look bigger in a few weeks, although mine looks bigger now :rofl::haha:
I think you o'ed also because of your positive opk, keep bding just in case though.
Tink its awlful isnt it. I'm sipping a cup-a-soup at the mo. I havent puked yet though so i supposed it could get worse :( I have no energy to do anything, I really want to go to my shed and get the tree and decorate but have no enthusiasm.


----------



## Hopes314

Coral, now I want soup. Going downstairs to get soup now.. wish I had cup a soup though i loved that stuff when i was a little kid!


----------



## mrsamyrach

morning slaggggggsssssssssssss
feebs-i bleeding told ya didnt i ya nutter
shagometer is still high
check out my temp wooop woooop
had a shag at 1am this morning
and i have woken up full of cold feel really shit xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Amy temps well up there :happydance: but not sure if thats related to your cold or not, Tink n coral better with that lol. How does that monitor work? if its high your about to ov :shrug:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:

Hi ladies,

Tink, poppy, phoebe, ladyb, lew, coral: so glad everything is going good for you ladies.

Pk, just pray about your situation and let God handle the rest sweetie

Lupine, eesoja, hopes, baby, mc and any other ding dong I missed...I hope you ladies are doing good as well.
Oh, FX'd cross for you Damita & Amy.

So good to be able to talk to you ladies. I have been STRESSED to the max with drama and now school is almost over and I have exams comming....THE MADNESS!!!....so, any way I have a question: I was just reading a post by HOPES. She said she won't know when she Ov until AF. Now, that got me to thinking about when I Ov last month. If I got my cycle on 11/19 is it 14 from that day to figure out a ball park of my Ov date??


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Amy temps well up there :happydance: but not sure if thats related to your cold or not, Tink n coral better with that lol. How does that monitor work? if its high your about to ov :shrug:

2nd day on high popps but no cm???????


----------



## Hopes314

China- If you arent sure of your luteal phase length, then subtracting 14 days will probably give you a nice little estimate, give or take a few days. If you have any other signs you kept track of (like cm, opk) then check those too for a better estimate.


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Amy temps well up there :happydance: but not sure if thats related to your cold or not, Tink n coral better with that lol. How does that monitor work? if its high your about to ov :shrug:
> 
> 2nd day on high popps but no cm???????Click to expand...

It'll come im sure, but some women dont get a lot if any cm thats why they drink pink grapefruit, but you can get concieve plus or preseed to help the :spermy: get where they need to be x


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> :wave::hi:
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Tink, poppy, phoebe, ladyb, lew, coral: so glad everything is going good for you ladies.
> 
> Pk, just pray about your situation and let God handle the rest sweetie
> 
> Lupine, eesoja, hopes, baby, mc and any other ding dong I missed...I hope you ladies are doing good as well.
> Oh, FX'd cross for you Damita & Amy.
> 
> So good to be able to talk to you ladies. I have been STRESSED to the max with drama and now school is almost over and I have exams comming....THE MADNESS!!!....so, any way I have a question: I was just reading a post by HOPES. She said she won't know when she Ov until AF. Now, that got me to thinking about when I Ov last month. If I got my cycle on 11/19 is it 14 from that day to figure out a ball park of my Ov date??

:wave: CG

Hopes knows lol i always thought i ov'd on 13/14 but dont so i guess it can change and move up or down every cycle, thats why cm n OPKs are good x


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: good morning luvs...i'm going to go back and read but wanted to say hi. thanks again for all your support yesterday sweeties :hugs: i was having a really rough time :-( how is everybody this morning? i'm a little better... i don't think i've o'd yet...we'll see how opk's go today. dh and i did :sex: this morning, but he wasn't able to "finish" :blush: sometimes that happens when he's really tired. so i guess i can't count that on ff??? it doesn't disappoint me really when that happens...doesn't happen often. i'm just glad he didn't turn me down or say he didn't want to. so i'm hoping (fxxx [-o&lt;) dh will want to "finish" tonight. (please, please, please, please, please) <----- that's me begging.... :haha: anyway, so i'm sort of resigned to seeing whatever the SA results will be. it is what it is, and we can't change it...just have to deal with it. *sigh* i hope it comes on saturday so i don't have to wait the whole weekend to get it....


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Amy temps well up there :happydance: but not sure if thats related to your cold or not, Tink n coral better with that lol. How does that monitor work? if its high your about to ov :shrug:
> 
> 2nd day on high popps but no cm???????Click to expand...
> 
> It'll come im sure, but some women dont get a lot if any cm thats why they drink pink grapefruit, but you can get concieve plus or preseed to help the :spermy: get where they need to be xClick to expand...

i hate grapefruit and im not squirting nowt up my fadge x


----------



## poppy666

Amy its not that bad you only need a little bit :haha: it will really help, but hopefully ull get some cm soon x


----------



## lupinerainbow

:rofl: i come back and see i not squirting nowt up my fadge! :haha:
I'm waiting for bloody preseed to come from amazon i'm sure it not gonna be here this cycle! :growlmad:


xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Morning PK :wave: glad to hear your feeling better today :) Good luck with the dh wanting to finish he probably will cause he is a man :haha: 


xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Coooweeeeeeeeeeee PK :flower:

You sound much better today :hugs: my dh has that problem on a few occassions to and always feels useless if it happens but i reassure him that im sure all men get the Flop sometimes :shrug: fx he finishes the job tonight x


----------



## Hopes314

Its SNOWING here!!! FINALLY!!

Also, my husband has had a few times where he couldnt finish, but that was before we got the softcups. Now that we have the softcups, if theres an "important" day and we just dont feel like BDing, he can just go off on his own and do it in the softcup rather than forcing crappy sex lol.


----------



## poppy666

lol hopes i had my tub & syringe ready for that just incase he wasnt home on right days, would of had to meet him n get the goods :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> lol hopes i had my tub & syringe ready for that just incase he wasnt home on right days, would of had to meet him n get the goods :haha:

gaz would fecking die if i had a syringe and tub ready:wacko:
im gonna skip tonight and shag tomoz i think:blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK I agree with Lupine, bet DH is on a mission to finish tonight cause he's a man. Might be the big guys way of timing your :sex: ;) 

Amy, I always lacked fertile CM at the right time. Thats why i used conceive plus. To be honest you don't even have to squirt it up there, you could just apply some to DH and yourself and include that as part of the foreplay.......not sure it would be all that exciting but you could be creative lol 

China, you LP is usually the same each cycle which is what I assume hopes meant. Do you know how long yours is? thats the time from O to af. x

Coral, I wasn't actually sick at first. To be honest its the nausia thats worse, then every now and then it peaks and I actually throw up but to no relief. Just have to lay down for a bit then get more to eat. I am dreading Christmas cooking ect, but DH will take over if need be. x


----------



## Hopes314

haha! i honestly was wondering.. we use the softcups for "insemination" ew gross word lol anyway.. we do that a couple times a month when we dont feel like BDing but its "important" days sometimes. But.. is the syringe idea maybe a little more effective? It worries me to rely on inserting the semen filled softcup and depend on that giving me a baby.


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon all...
great news phoebe..:yipee:
:hugs: for the preggo girls that feel :sick:
hope your all well...im not too sure of the cup and sryinge method....but each to their own i suppose...well my af cramp have stopped...weird ..i thought af was coming early...:shrug:
OH has got a day off today and is fast out on the sofa! miserable git has been in a grump all day!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> PK I agree with Lupine, bet DH is on a mission to finish tonight cause he's a man. Might be the big guys way of timing your :sex: ;)
> 
> Amy, I always lacked fertile CM at the right time. Thats why i used conceive plus. To be honest you don't even have to squirt it up there, you could just apply some to DH and yourself and include that as part of the foreplay.......not sure it would be all that exciting but you could be creative lol
> 
> China, you LP is usually the same each cycle which is what I assume hopes meant. Do you know how long yours is? thats the time from O to af. x
> 
> Coral, I wasn't actually sick at first. To be honest its the nausia thats worse, then every now and then it peaks and I actually throw up but to no relief. Just have to lay down for a bit then get more to eat. I am dreading Christmas cooking ect, but DH will take over if need be. x

tink this is the 1st month ive not had a lot of cm had loads other day though x


----------



## Hopes314

Gosh I have enough CM today for all the ding dongs!


----------



## pk2of8

i don't think dh would be open to letting go in the softcup :wacko: what a stressful thing it was just to get him to do the SA. i know it's different, but i don't know if he would...i suppose i could bring it up and feel him out. ...well i guess not literally i suppose :haha: yeah, dh can go a LONG time....(sorry if tmi here...:blush:) but it's good for me. when that happens that he can't finish, i've always just stressed with him that it's just important that he feels good and satisfied and it's not always about :spermy: that's always seemed to help him and i know he feels bad about it sometimes, but i just KNOW that if i ever made it an issue, that would just make things worse and harder for him. so, like i said, i'm ok with it...i'm just *praying* he'll want to finish tonight. oh i hope so!!! 

China thank you sweetie :hugs: hopes is right...opk's and temping will help you pinpoint O better. 14 days is the "average" luteal phase, so if you count back from your cd1, you should know generally when you O, but the period before O can vary a lot, so you can't count 14 days after cd1 and expect to O that day. but for example, my luteal phase is 13 days most of the time, so it wouldn't help me if i counted back 14...make sense?

thank you poppy and hopes for sharing about your dh's too. :friends: LR, i'm hoping that b/c dh is a man (and maybe with a few hints and choice encouraging statements during the day :haha:) that i'll get very lucky tonight... fxxxxx

coral and tink, sorry you're not feeling well sweeties!!! :hugs: i remember that feeling so well and i dread it, but i want it too!!!! :haha: poppy, i hope it doesn't get worse for you luv. :kiss:

ladyb, so happy for you sweetie!!!! :happydance: so AMAZING to see that little heartbeat going in there!!! :yipee:

amy, :thumbup: glad you got the goods luv! keep going... skipping one night is a good plan. not going to hurt anything! just don't want to miss your peak day! 

phoebe, so glad your appointment went well and that you heard the heartbeat too!!! :hugs: sorry things are not good at work...i can relate...can't wait to get out for good!!! 

MC and damita...keeping fingers crossed for you all hunnies!! :dust::dust:

anybody i missed :hug:


----------



## pk2of8

well girls, i got to go for a bit...have to take dd2 for a sports physical so she can play soccer (football) at school. i'll be back on later this morning... :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

im snotting all over cant wait to have free weekend off xxxxx


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> i don't think dh would be open to letting go in the softcup :wacko: what a stressful thing it was just to get him to do the SA. i know it's different, but i don't know if he would...i suppose i could bring it up and feel him out. ...well i guess not literally i suppose :haha: yeah, dh can go a LONG time....(sorry if tmi here...:blush:) but it's good for me. when that happens that he can't finish, i've always just stressed with him that it's just important that he feels good and satisfied and it's not always about :spermy: that's always seemed to help him and i know he feels bad about it sometimes, but i just KNOW that if i ever made it an issue, that would just make things worse and harder for him. so, like i said, i'm ok with it...i'm just *praying* he'll want to finish tonight. oh i hope so!!!
> 
> China thank you sweetie :hugs: hopes is right...opk's and temping will help you pinpoint O better. 14 days is the "average" luteal phase, so if you count back from your cd1, you should know generally when you O, but the period before O can vary a lot, so you can't count 14 days after cd1 and expect to O that day. but for example, my luteal phase is 13 days most of the time, so it wouldn't help me if i counted back 14...make sense?
> 
> thank you poppy and hopes for sharing about your dh's too. :friends: LR, i'm hoping that b/c dh is a man (and maybe with a few hints and choice encouraging statements during the day :haha:) that i'll get very lucky tonight... fxxxxx
> 
> coral and tink, sorry you're not feeling well sweeties!!! :hugs: i remember that feeling so well and i dread it, but i want it too!!!! :haha: poppy, i hope it doesn't get worse for you luv. :kiss:
> 
> ladyb, so happy for you sweetie!!!! :happydance: so AMAZING to see that little heartbeat going in there!!! :yipee:
> 
> amy, :thumbup: glad you got the goods luv! keep going... skipping one night is a good plan. not going to hurt anything! just don't want to miss your peak day!
> 
> phoebe, so glad your appointment went well and that you heard the heartbeat too!!! :hugs: sorry things are not good at work...i can relate...can't wait to get out for good!!!
> 
> MC and damita...keeping fingers crossed for you all hunnies!! :dust::dust:
> 
> anybody i missed :hug:

Pk (or anyone) if my cd1 was on 11/19 (first day of cycle) and my internet sources are saying my Ov days are either 12/3 or 12/4 then I am looking at a 14 or 15 luteal phase...would I be correct in that assumption?


----------



## poppy666

Lovely was just eating a chicken n salad cream butty n you put me off it :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

China- how many days did your cycle last?


----------



## Hopes314

There is NO way of telling how long your luteal phase is (could be 12 days, could be 16 days) without temping/opking, BUT average is 14 days, so if say your cycle was 30 days, 30-14=16, so you could say maybe you Ov'd on CD16ish. However as I said, without temping or opking, you could have Ov'd CD13 or CD19 or anywhere in between. But if you want to estimate you could just subtract 14 from the number of days of your last cycle and that will be a very rough estimate.


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> There is NO way of telling how long your luteal phase is (could be 12 days, could be 16 days) without temping/opking, BUT average is 14 days, so if say your cycle was 30 days, 30-14=16, so you could say maybe you Ov'd on CD16ish. However as I said, without temping or opking, you could have Ov'd CD13 or CD19 or anywhere in between. But if you want to estimate you could just subtract 14 from the number of days of your last cycle and that will be a very rough estimate.

Cycle length is 29 days, so that would be 15days ish. My cycle usually lasts 4 days and are very heavy the first 1-3 days (TMI) then I would spot off and on for a day or 2.


----------



## Hopes314

well then you can estimate that you ov'd between probably cd13 and cd17, however, if your cycle is not the same length each month, for example if you have a 32 day cycle, then your ov will be 32-14=18 so maybe between cd16-cd20, does that make any sense?

I definitely think you should temp, even if you only do it for one cycle just to find out your luteal phase length. Lots of us on here can help you through it!


----------



## mrsamyrach

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
im boreddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd

watching jezza kyle lol


----------



## Hopes314

Bored too. just enjoying my illness and buckets of cm.


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> well then you can estimate that you ov'd between probably cd13 and cd17, however, if your cycle is not the same length each month, for example if you have a 32 day cycle, then your ov will be 32-14=18 so maybe between cd16-cd20, does that make any sense?
> 
> I definitely think you should temp, even if you only do it for one cycle just to find out your luteal phase length. Lots of us on here can help you through it!

On ave Hope its 29 days, If its late its only by a day. I will either come on a day early or a day late. So by your estimates I am looking at Oving between today and Monday or did I get that wrong?

I think I will give temp a go next cycle. Thanks for the feedback:hugs:


----------



## Damita

I'm bored too, just trying to revise, my testing buddy just got her :bfp: nearly everyone now in my two groups are pregnant, I am nearly the last one standing :cry:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Damita said:


> I'm bored too, just trying to revise, my testing buddy just got her :bfp: nearly everyone now in my two groups are pregnant, I am nearly the last one standing :cry:

dammmmmy stop stressing everything comes to those who wait xxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey all Sorry haven't read bk though the posts will be here forever lol

Well I out this cycle yet again :-( AF came right on schedule!!! 26day cycle it is then!!!


----------



## Hopes314

China do you have a thermometer? Not even a BBT one or anything, do you have just a plain old thermometer? Even if you just temp a few days, you might be right in the position to confirm ov in the next few days!

I would have estimated you Ov'd sometime between yesterday and Sunday/Monday ish, assuming that your ticker that says you are on CD14 today is correct?


----------



## China girl

Damita said:


> I'm bored too, just trying to revise, my testing buddy just got her :bfp: nearly everyone now in my two groups are pregnant, I am nearly the last one standing :cry:

You are not alone....so if I cant:cry:, you cant either:hugs:
Love ya girly....yours is coming:thumbup:...you did enough humping:haha:


----------



## Damita

China girl said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> I'm bored too, just trying to revise, my testing buddy just got her :bfp: nearly everyone now in my two groups are pregnant, I am nearly the last one standing :cry:
> 
> You are not alone....so if I cant:cry:, you cant either:hugs:
> Love ya girly....yours is coming:thumbup:...you did enough humping:haha:Click to expand...

Awww thanks hun :hugs: yours is coming too :hugs: love ya :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Damita said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> I'm bored too, just trying to revise, my testing buddy just got her :bfp: nearly everyone now in my two groups are pregnant, I am nearly the last one standing :cry:
> 
> You are not alone....so if I cant:cry:, you cant either:hugs:
> Love ya girly....yours is coming:thumbup:...you did enough humping:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww thanks hun :hugs: yours is coming too :hugs: love ya :hugs:Click to expand...

my stork is stuck in snow lol xx:kiss:


----------



## Damita

mrsamyrach said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> I'm bored too, just trying to revise, my testing buddy just got her :bfp: nearly everyone now in my two groups are pregnant, I am nearly the last one standing :cry:
> 
> You are not alone....so if I cant:cry:, you cant either:hugs:
> Love ya girly....yours is coming:thumbup:...you did enough humping:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww thanks hun :hugs: yours is coming too :hugs: love ya :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> my stork is stuck in snow lol xx:kiss:Click to expand...

aw I think mine is lost too :hugs:


----------



## China girl

mrsamyrach said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> I'm bored too, just trying to revise, my testing buddy just got her :bfp: nearly everyone now in my two groups are pregnant, I am nearly the last one standing :cry:
> 
> You are not alone....so if I cant:cry:, you cant either:hugs:
> Love ya girly....yours is coming:thumbup:...you did enough humping:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww thanks hun :hugs: yours is coming too :hugs: love ya :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> my stork is stuck in snow lol xx:kiss:Click to expand...

Girl,...don't let no snow come between you and your stork:nope:!!!:winkwink:


----------



## mrsamyrach

i dont let this take over my life no more cos u just get stressed out xx


----------



## Damita

mrsamyrach said:


> i dont let this take over my life no more cos u just get stressed out xx

:thumbup: I think that's the best way :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

Damita said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> i dont let this take over my life no more cos u just get stressed out xx
> 
> :thumbup: I think that's the best way :hugs:Click to expand...

I think thats the best way too, but I don't have that kind of self control yet:blush:


----------



## Damita

Hopes314 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> i dont let this take over my life no more cos u just get stressed out xx
> 
> :thumbup: I think that's the best way :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think thats the best way too, but I don't have that kind of self control yet:blush:Click to expand...

Ha ha I don't either :blush:


----------



## mrsamyrach

well im feeling really crap so might go back to bed for a bit xxx


----------



## China girl

Damita said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> i dont let this take over my life no more cos u just get stressed out xx
> 
> :thumbup: I think that's the best way :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think thats the best way too, but I don't have that kind of self control yet:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha I don't either :blush:Click to expand...

here...here!!


----------



## phoebe

thankyou girls for the kind words of support, it has meant a lot to me xx:flower: i know i should be feeling happier and in some respects i do. but i have this little dark cloud on me at the sec. hate feeling so vulnerable, could be my hormones i suppose..... my boss rang me today and has had an about turn in regards to my current situ, i told her about emerg scan and the advice that i'd been given, and now she's saying that i should get signed off. as my history and stuff is bad regarding pregnancy. so am seeing dr sat morn. but the thing is with all the rubbish going on at work i feel that going off will make things worse for me. will just have to see what dr thinks......... have also had some very sad news today, my sil has lost her:baby: she had some bleeding last night and a scan today. and the little h/b is no more:cry::cry: as much as the previous situ bugged me. i am devastated for her and feel rotten and guilty.... i know some of u will prob tell me off but it has scared the bejesus out of me.. and i cant help feeling something ominous is lurking.
sorry to be such a miserable bitch xxx


----------



## China girl

mrsamyrach said:


> well im feeling really crap so might go back to bed for a bit xxx

I wish I could, but I am stuck at work:growlmad:


----------



## Damita

phoebe said:


> thankyou girls for the kind words of support, it has meant a lot to me xx:flower: i know i should be feeling happier and in some respects i do. but i have this little dark cloud on me at the sec. hate feeling so vulnerable, could be my hormones i suppose..... my boss rang me today and has had an about turn in regards to my current situ, i told her about emerg scan and the advice that i'd been given, and now she's saying that i should get signed off. as my history and stuff is bad regarding pregnancy. so am seeing dr sat morn. but the thing is with all the rubbish going on at work i feel that going off will make things worse for me. will just have to see what dr thinks......... have also had some very sad news today, my sil has lost her:baby: she had some bleeding last night and a scan today. and the little h/b is no more:cry::cry: as much as the previous situ bugged me. i am devastated for her and feel rotten and guilty.... i know some of u will prob tell me off but it has scared the bejesus out of me.. and i cant help feeling something ominous is lurking.
> sorry to be such a miserable bitch xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> thankyou girls for the kind words of support, it has meant a lot to me xx:flower: i know i should be feeling happier and in some respects i do. but i have this little dark cloud on me at the sec. hate feeling so vulnerable, could be my hormones i suppose..... my boss rang me today and has had an about turn in regards to my current situ, i told her about emerg scan and the advice that i'd been given, and now she's saying that i should get signed off. as my history and stuff is bad regarding pregnancy. so am seeing dr sat morn. but the thing is with all the rubbish going on at work i feel that going off will make things worse for me. will just have to see what dr thinks......... have also had some very sad news today, my sil has lost her:baby: she had some bleeding last night and a scan today. and the little h/b is no more:cry::cry: as much as the previous situ bugged me. i am devastated for her and feel rotten and guilty.... i know some of u will prob tell me off but it has scared the bejesus out of me.. and i cant help feeling something ominous is lurking.
> sorry to be such a miserable bitch xxx


Aww that is so sad how far was she? :cry: your not only one feeling a bit edgy after yesterday scan im just really paranoid now, i know everyone saying its too early im 6wk today but if i ov cd18 im 6wk sunday :shrug:

Just wont able to relax till they see fetal pole n hb x


----------



## mrsamyrach

phoebe said:


> thankyou girls for the kind words of support, it has meant a lot to me xx:flower: i know i should be feeling happier and in some respects i do. but i have this little dark cloud on me at the sec. hate feeling so vulnerable, could be my hormones i suppose..... my boss rang me today and has had an about turn in regards to my current situ, i told her about emerg scan and the advice that i'd been given, and now she's saying that i should get signed off. as my history and stuff is bad regarding pregnancy. so am seeing dr sat morn. but the thing is with all the rubbish going on at work i feel that going off will make things worse for me. will just have to see what dr thinks......... have also had some very sad news today, my sil has lost her:baby: she had some bleeding last night and a scan today. and the little h/b is no more:cry::cry: as much as the previous situ bugged me. i am devastated for her and feel rotten and guilty.... i know some of u will prob tell me off but it has scared the bejesus out of me.. and i cant help feeling something ominous is lurking.
> sorry to be such a miserable bitch xxx

aw feeeeebs that is so sad i remember how upset our bex were when i lost but if its not meant to be then its not hunny hun
she really needs lots of support and her family round her xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww pheobe you can't feel guilty for your sisters loss you just need to be there for you :hugs: I'm glad your boss is being understanding and please try to keep your chin up hun :hugs: you sound so down recently, maybe the rest will do you good 

xxxx


----------



## phoebe

hey poppy xx:hugs:
sorry to hear ur feeling ill at ease too. such a worry isnt it. i hope everything works out for u hun. when is ur next scan??? shall be sending u lots of good vibes and sticky dust for ur lo lovely xxx sil was almost 2 wks ahead of me, so should have been almost been at the hallowed 12wks :cry::cry: xxx


----------



## phoebe

thankyou lovelies xxxxx its good to know that u guys are around for support xxx thanks for putting up with me. its never much fun having a misery guts in company. thanks again xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tuesday pheobe n thanks :hugs: ohh that is so terrible nearly 12wks she must be a mess x


----------



## lupinerainbow

That must be awful being that far along, she would have felt so safe about it by then :hugs: aww! 
Hey china! :wave: didnt see you there! Cannot believe i spent my whole day on bnb.. reading journals .. hmmm think i might need addiction counselling :dohh:
Did one of them online ov calendars and i should ov between tomorrow and the 8th so i still got a few more days before i need to worry about not having a positive opk! :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Tuesday pheobe n thanks :hugs: ohh that is so terrible nearly 12wks she must be a mess x

i shall be sending lots of good luck vibes northward for tues hun xxxx :hugs::hugs:

and yes things arent so good, she is being amazingly strong in company. but i know how much this meant to her. we were getting excited at having cousins so close together in age


----------



## mothercabbage

phobe.....:hugs: to your sis...such a shame!:hugs: 
poppy i think you do need counsiling!!!:rofl: but i have to admit i like reading the TTC journals!!:blush:
how is everyone tonight! damita did i read that you will wait it out until saturday or was it sunday?? may have read that all wrong:dohh: FX the bitch stays away!
as for me...im in a foul mood, walking round the house feeling like i could do a phsyco turn at any moment, raged at OH like a crazy woman b/c he woke from his nap and said he was going for a hair cut! called him a selfish *******!! and that i wanted a nap but had to look after the kids and do the washing/drying...our dryer is out in the shed so every half hour or so i have to run in and out to check it!!! pain-in-the-ass!!!!!!!
well the last load has just been put in the dryer so hope when i go out to it it will be dryed...cba anymore today, just want a soak in the bath and an early night!...had an early night last night but it never helped..im so fecking tired!!! i have S.A.D...its the snow it FECKS me off! 
ahhhhhhhh feel better after that rant now.....sorry girls :blush:


----------



## lupinerainbow

mothercabbage said:


> phobe.....:hugs: to your sis...such a shame!:hugs:
> poppy i think you do need counsiling!!!:rofl: but i have to admit i like reading the TTC journals!!:blush:
> how is everyone tonight! damita did i read that you will wait it out until saturday or was it sunday?? may have read that all wrong:dohh: FX the bitch stays away!
> as for me...im in a foul mood, walking round the house feeling like i could do a phsyco turn at any moment, raged at OH like a crazy woman b/c he woke from his nap and said he was going for a hair cut! called him a selfish *******!! and that i wanted a nap but had to look after the kids and do the washing/drying...our dryer is out in the shed so every half hour or so i have to run in and out to check it!!! pain-in-the-ass!!!!!!!
> well the last load has just been put in the dryer so hope when i go out to it it will be dryed...cba anymore today, just want a soak in the bath and an early night!...had an early night last night but it never helped..im so fecking tired!!! i have S.A.D...its the snow it FECKS me off!
> ahhhhhhhh feel better after that rant now.....sorry girls :blush:

Was me that said about counselling lol! But sory to hear you have SAD that is really crap.. is it just the snow that sets you off or when it starts to get dark early in general? You sound tired and pissed off you should go for a bath and then go to bed when OH gets in so you can have a bit of a rest! :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> phobe.....:hugs: to your sis...such a shame!:hugs:
> poppy i think you do need counsiling!!!:rofl: but i have to admit i like reading the TTC journals!!:blush:
> how is everyone tonight! damita did i read that you will wait it out until saturday or was it sunday?? may have read that all wrong:dohh: FX the bitch stays away!
> as for me...im in a foul mood, walking round the house feeling like i could do a phsyco turn at any moment, raged at OH like a crazy woman b/c he woke from his nap and said he was going for a hair cut! called him a selfish *******!! and that i wanted a nap but had to look after the kids and do the washing/drying...our dryer is out in the shed so every half hour or so i have to run in and out to check it!!! pain-in-the-ass!!!!!!!
> well the last load has just been put in the dryer so hope when i go out to it it will be dryed...cba anymore today, just want a soak in the bath and an early night!...had an early night last night but it never helped..im so fecking tired!!! i have S.A.D...its the snow it FECKS me off!
> ahhhhhhhh feel better after that rant now.....sorry girls :blush:

Why do i need councelling, what have i said to sound a nutter? :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

It was Lupine MC :rofl: awww sorry to hear your having a bad day :hugs: rant away.

Phoebe, so sad for your sister! Can't believe it, 12 weeks sounds so robust. I can understand why its scared the hell out of you, and why you almost feel guilty for having a healthy bean. :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Tell ya Tink im not even aound for a while n get in the shite about something :cry::haha:


----------



## pk2of8

that's just your MO poppy :winkwink: but we all love you!!! :haha:

phoebe :hugs: for your sil hun...such a terrible thing to go through...like tink said, no wonder you're a mess about it. plus with your mmc before too! totally natureal for you to feel so stressed and upset. important for you to rest up hun. no way to stop yourself from thinking about it, but rest up and chat with your dh or with us to help you feel calmer sweetie :hugs:

MC, what is SAD?? i feel like it's something i should know (or already know) but it's not coming to me..... :shrug: .....don't worry about the rant hun :friends: if dh doesn't get it on (up :haha:) tonight, i'll be ranting away again tomorrow.... :growlmad::haha: 

well back from the grocery store and getting dd her sports physical. i'm going to bake a ham for dinner tonight...yum... going to try a new recipe for a sweet potato casserole with it too... more yum.... i've been talking about :sex: with dh all morning, so i hope he doesn't drop the ball tonight...he needs to drop a load of :spermy: ... preferably in me! :haha::winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

How rude are you missy? :rofl: 

Im sure you'll get the goods tonight just wear something nice and revealing :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

What does MO mean? lol 

Seasonal affective disorder (SAD), also known as winter depression or winter blues


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> What does MO mean? lol
> 
> Seasonal affective disorder (SAD), also known as winter depression or winter blues

Thanks Poppy, I was wondering the same thing:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> What does MO mean? lol
> 
> Seasonal affective disorder (SAD), also known as winter depression or winter blues

:dohh: DUH!!! and me in mental health too...i knew i should have known it... God i'm such a blonde (no offense poppy luv :winkwink:) sometimes...

MO = modus operandi ... it's short for that latin term. maybe a "yank" saying...it just means that's what you're known for or how you operate on a regular basis :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

as for being rude...i can be :haha: ....... all i can say is dh better be wearing ME :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

30 more minutes til opk time...and i'm STARVING........ :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh right :thumbup:

Think SAD be more well known in the UK bc we a right set of depessive shites :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

aw Pops :hugs: they ganging up on you :awww: 

PK good plan talking sex, tease him all day, he will be gagging for you by tonight ;) Seal the deal with something slinky :)

China, hey hun, haven't said hello tonight. So your gearing up for O right? x


----------



## China girl

Something like that Tink.... I will probably only do it once, just trying to make it count.


----------



## pk2of8

:haha::rofl: SAD more well known in UK b/c you're depressive shites :haha::rofl:

oh, that's not true poppy!!! but it was very funny!!! lol 

really, it's known here...i think i get it, and i know dh does some. i just think it's more prevalent in colder climates and up north than here in Florida (for example)...i HATE the cold and dreary weather. puts me in a terribly shitty mood...good thing we live where we do. we'd never make it otherwise :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

that's what i'm trying to do Tink! :thumbup: and fxxxxxx and :dust: and more [-o&lt;


----------



## Hopes314

was felling better today and even ate soup and now bam, 101 temp and hugee back pain again. frustrating. husband had the same freaking thing as me and it lasted him less than 24 hours.


----------



## China girl

China girl said:


> Something like that Tink.... I will probably only do it once, just trying to make it count.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:...Dh just asked:"when do you need me" I said now till Sunday...he said DAMN!!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

China- its funny because when do you ever hear of guys complaining because their girl wants too much sex, other than now when we really need them!


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> China- its funny because when do you ever hear of guys complaining because their girl wants too much sex, other than now when we really need them!

Exactly:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

China girl said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> China- its funny because when do you ever hear of guys complaining because their girl wants too much sex, other than now when we really need them!
> 
> Exactly:haha:Click to expand...

same here!!!!!!! good grief! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

hopes- sorry you're feeling sick again sweetie :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

well girls here it is...positive opk. i knew it would be today! so it's tonight or never!!!! this is it for me! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00143-20101202-1415-cd13opkpos.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> well girls here it is...positive opk. i knew it would be today! so it's tonight or never!!!! this is it for me! :wacko:

Well, I guess I will go home and do one myself:thumbup:

We gonna have some fun tonigt PK:happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

i sure do hope so china! :haha: or else i'm going to be a raving lunatic on here tomorrow! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> well girls here it is...positive opk. i knew it would be today! so it's tonight or never!!!! this is it for me! :wacko:

Wooohooooo go PK :happydance: Forget the revealing underwear just wear one of his tie's & create that scene out of 'Pretty Women' you know the one? :haha:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> i sure do hope so china! :haha: or else i'm going to be a raving lunatic on here tomorrow! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Here is a tip for you: When the kids are in bed....get naked and run around the livingroom....:haha:...DH will laugh think your crazy, then get turned on and then BAM!!!! you will be :sex:....trust me this works:winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Oh tonight miss tomorrow then fx another session Saturday :haha:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Oh tonight miss tomorrow then fx another session Saturday :haha:

Hmmm.....that sounds like a good plan....two different internt sources have my O day as being Friday/Saturday:shrug:....so I might just have fun & do it all three days:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

you think so poppy??? i thought sat would be too late :shrug:

:rofl: scene from pretty woman! :haha: hadn't thought of that, but it gives me ideas.... :winkwink:

:rofl: running around nekked in the living room!! you can speak from experience for that one, eh? :haha: :holly: <----- ding dongers running around the house nudey to try to get dh's attention for :sex: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

i now have visions of you all running around nude! wearing nothing but a tie!!! ffs!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
had time out, went to a mates! just got back in and settled with laptop for the night! ahhhhhhhhh.....nice opk..pk, hope he "finishes" the job tonight!


----------



## Hopes314

Well your ideas sound a lot more exciting than the way I go about it lol. Have had tons of ewcm last few days even though prob already O'd. This morning decided didnt wanna take a chance of missing something, so when husband and I were having breakfast I said "do you think you could get ready for work a little quicker today so we can do it before you leave?" and he said "do what" and i said "it" and he laughed at me :) and then of course we did it! silly.


----------



## poppy666

Ohhh no way would i run around naked my bits bouncing everywhere my dh would probably run the opposite direction to me :haha:

Nah just dtd every night if you can manage it :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:rofl::rofl::rofl: i will do that tonight feel like some :sex: xxx


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> you think so poppy??? i thought sat would be too late :shrug:
> 
> :rofl: scene from pretty woman! :haha: hadn't thought of that, but it gives me ideas.... :winkwink:
> 
> :rofl: running around nekked in the living room!! you can speak from experience for that one, eh? :haha: :holly: <----- ding dongers running around the house nudey to try to get dh's attention for :sex: :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Don't laugh PK...:haha:
OMG, the funny stories I could tell you:rofl::rofl:
Most of the time when I do silly stuff like that is to get my DH to laugh. Poor thing stays depressed, so I try to do stuff that will cheer him up and give him a good laugh. Now if it leads to:sex:..then that's just an extra added bonus for the both of us:thumbup:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Ohhh no way would i run around naked my bits bouncing everywhere my dh would probably run the opposite direction to me :haha:
> 
> Nah just dtd every night if you can manage it :happydance:

That's what makes it funny (well for me):haha:....
You know how you see the skinny girls running on the beach....well I will be nekked and be running into the livingroom immitating them....I look like this:holly: hell I crack myself when I do it.


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I scare the shit out myself if i saw my reflection whilst running around naked :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

well i will be doing whatever it takes to get the goods tonight girls!!! and i do mean WHATEVER it takes..... :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Anything? :haha: Remember no saliva then :rofl::rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

i know that's the one hitch pops...dh loves some "oral action" :haha: and i'm so desperate, i'm thinking a little bit of that to get the goods is better than not??? :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Just suck it dry before the mission lol :haha: ohhh im laughing x

I think they mean masses of saliva really x


----------



## babydream

I forgot to do my opk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shit!!!!! i just remembered but it's too late now!!!!! Stupid meeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!

Sorry, how is everyone??? I'll try to read the posts from today in a minute. I had a headache again today, not funny. Stressful day again, but off until Monday, yaaaay!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

maybe if you like.. wipe it off kinda.. before you actually BD.. then it will be ok? lol


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> I forgot to do my opk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shit!!!!! i just remembered but it's too late now!!!!! Stupid meeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry, how is everyone??? I'll try to read the posts from today in a minute. I had a headache again today, not funny. Stressful day again, but off until Monday, yaaaay!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Why cant you go poas now sweetie, will it matter? x


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> i know that's the one hitch pops...dh loves some "oral action" :haha: and i'm so desperate, i'm thinking a little bit of that to get the goods is better than not??? :shrug:

Shit...do what you gotta do, just don't slob all over it...:rofl::rofl:
I cracked myself up with that one:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes POAS anyway babydream, be practically the same as it would have been earlier?

PK, I honestly think it will be fine if you wipe after, or slap on a bit of preseed if you have it? surly the main thing is getting a good load of sperm, and i bet you get more from getting him all worked up that way x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah just make sure the load goes in the right hole :rofl::rofl::rofl: ok i shut up now :blush:


----------



## pk2of8

:rofl::rofl::rofl: i think you girls are right! dh is on the way home now...maybe we can get it done before dinner even... :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl:@poppy!


----------



## pk2of8

oh don't worry girls...preseed check...softcups check... making sure :spermy: go in the right hole... :thumbup: no problemo!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

ok luvs...i gotta go for a bit anyway...trying to fix dinner. i'll check in later tonight (hopefully) or tomorrow with good news!!! fxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: pk xx


----------



## poppy666

Cya hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Has babydream gone to poas? :coffee:


----------



## China girl

Well, I guess I will be the only Ding Dong run'n around the house nekked then:blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Bye bye PK :wave: :dust: :dust: :dust: xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah I recon so CG, if i do that my boobs will take someones eye out n I'll laugh so much I will wet myself........seriously lol :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

China maybe I'll run around my living room, what could it hurt lol


----------



## China girl

That's the spirit Hopes!!!!

Tink, that's what DH tells me....your gonna knock your self out with those things:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: "your gonna knock yourself out with those things" :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

Hahah knock yourself out. There is not a CHANCE i would knock myself out with mine. I am quite lacking.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

DH would swap mine for yours hopes, he doesn't like big boobs lol


----------



## babydream

Just done it, it's neg. I think i saw a slightly darker line yesterday tho. Or not? I don't know, anyway it's deffo negative. I fucked it up now, i'll do two tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sure its fine, still early for O right?


----------



## poppy666

It'll come Babydream just the waiting game sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

i think its bed time for mother cabbage.....:sleep: soooooooooooooo tired...night all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Night MC see you tomoz, sleep well xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nighty nighty mc, wont be long behind you! well, not literally behind you :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

This thread just get worse as the weeks go on :haha:

Wish Tuesday would hurry up, dont know how Coral stays so calm not having her scan till 12wks cos im going nuts with paranoia already :dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Just suck it dry before the mission lol :haha: ohhh im laughing x
> 
> I think they mean masses of saliva really x

oh good fecking god im here with gippy tummy and feel dizzy and i fall on ur lot talking blow jobs x


----------



## poppy666

Im glad cos you knocked me off my chicken and salad cream butty this afternoon talking about snotting all over the place :haha:

So you got the bug or start of a bad cold Amy? x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Im glad cos you knocked me off my chicken and salad cream butty this afternoon talking about snotting all over the place :haha:
> 
> So you got the bug or start of a bad cold Amy? x

dunno pops went 2 bed bout 5 cos i were freezing then boiling and cough up bloody flem tmi
feel better though now xx


----------



## babydream

I'm very tired too girlies, i'm sorry i'm not much fun lately but it was my first week at my new job and very very tiring until i get used to the long hours and extra whiny children. I'm off tomorrow i'll be on to chat with you all. Good night ding dongs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Bloody hell you are ill... there is a few nasty bugs going around tho, just stay indoors chick and keep warm :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey everybody!

I am up cause the ASDA man came at 7:30 with my shopping, they couldn't make it last night cause of the snow so i stupidly said whenever today lol Didn't quite realize they would be here that early. Anyhow I now have plenty of food :) 

How did last night go for our approaching O ding dongs? did we all get our goods :spermy: ? 

Hope your feeling better today Amy :hugs:

Pops, I know what you mean about feeling paranoid. I just want this first 12 weeks over with! And even then I keep hearing horror stories. I think a lot of the problem is being on here cause you just hear so much that you wouldn't otherwise. :hugs: We have all got to keep positive, being negative wont help one bit, and stress could actually make something going wrong more likely. :hug:

Babydream, those kids wearing you out? how old are they? apart from being whiny how is the job in general?

Coral, hope you got to work safe and home last night.

Everyone else, hope your all ok, and hope to catch you all later x

AFM my morning sickness is kicking in early, great. Its only 8:50 :( x


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Nighty nighty mc, wont be long behind you! well, not literally behind you :rofl: x

promises, promises!!!! :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave:
did you get the:spermy: goods last night babydream, pk, amy and china(i think china due to Ov) and anyone else gearing up to Ov....i hope so!!:thumbup:
hate morning :sick:sickness...so i feel for you tink :hugs:
hows the other preggo dingdongs? 
as for me.....not a bad nights sleep, woke up freezing:cold: due to the pilot on the boiler going out.:growlmad:..weird.. but all cosy again now!:thumbup:
had some major twinges last night, actually woke me up!:growlmad: think af gonna come early!! just got a feeling....


----------



## Damita

Temp dropped, AF is on her way :cry: Onto cycle 4, I ovulate on Xmas day that's got to be lucky


----------



## mothercabbage

i stalked your chart a few mins ago and saw it came down....awwww....:hugs: have you got spotting too?


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yea and if i get af this cycle my next Ov (estimated) is xmas day too!!!


----------



## phoebe

mornings girlies xxx:hi::hi::hi:
well well well or 3 holes in the ground as they say in western spain!! what a naughty lot of ding donging going on last nite, have read back thru the last load of pages hehehehe!!!! have now very vivid images of blow jobs and naked ding dongs planted in my head :blush::rofl::rofl::rofl:
how are we all today?? hope all is well with u all. i am feeling fine today, got a bit of the old ms, but i aint complaining:winkwink:

@ damita it must be very nearly testing time if my memory serves me correct

thankyou to u all for ur very kind words and support yesterday. really helped to pick me back up again xxxx


so any hot goss or news??? xxxx:hugs::friends::hugs:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> oh yea and if i get af this cycle my next Ov (estimated) is xmas day too!!!

I hope you don't get AF hun :hugs: but ovulating xmas day is pretty


----------



## babydream

Morning all!!

No, i didn't get the goods last night, dh was tired and i didn't push it. But tonight is a b'ding night. I woke up this morning with this terrible headache, my head wants to split in many pieces. How many days now? I don't remember. Every single day and i'm worried about taking ibuprofen every day near ov. What the hell should i do??? Cut my head off??? Oh yes pleeeeease!!!

So how is everyone, i guess i have a lot of reading to do when my i'm better xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> i stalked your chart a few mins ago and saw it came down....awwww....:hugs: have you got spotting too?

I start spotting last night and now nothing :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

late implantation...could be a bleed??? i know im clutching at straws for you but just want us all in first tri by january!!!! xx:hugs:
@babydream...morning sweetie...take ibuprofen...its after ov that i would be careful.... xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I say take it too, and drink plenty of water Babydream!

Damita :hugs: sad to see it looks like af is on her way, sending you masses of hugs :( xxxxx

Phoebe, hey honey! glad your feeling better today :hugs: x

MC my pilot has gone out a couple of times lately, and this is not the weather to do it in! x


----------



## babydream

Thanks girls, tink, if you could have a look at my chart...do you think i'm close to ov? My temp was very close to yesterdays. Should i have one more like that?

Damita, hun hope you're okay xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

To be honest I think you have a day or two, your OPking right? very hard to predict O on a chart, but your temps usually level off before the LH surge so looking good for that to happen soon! x

@Damita, just read your spotting has stopped! FX still honey x


----------



## mothercabbage

FXd for damita.....
come on babydreams eggy!!!! xx


----------



## Hopes314

Damita hope it was only spotting and only a good thing!

Babydream I agree with tink, it can be almost impossible to predict Ov using temps, only good for confirming Ov days later. My temps seem to level out for a few days before Ov too.

This morning got up and had watery/cloudy ewcm dripping everywhere. Cant get my stupid am temp below 99 now. Yesterday late afternoon/evening/night my temps were back in the 97's so i figured Id wake up this morning to temps in 97s but no.. 99s still. wtf. And STILL NO BB PAIN. whats wrong with me :(


----------



## poppy666

Morning ding dongs :flower:

:hug: Damita sweetie, got my fx spotting has stopped :hugs:

Tink your right i shouldnt be negative so will try think positive, going to get a digi today it should say 3-4wks now & im staying away from some threads on here bc i made myself worse last night reading about fetal poles n flipping heartbeats :growlmad:

Hope everyone's good :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy...what is fetal pole??


----------



## mothercabbage

@babydream...lovin the avatar! and siggy!! very cute!


----------



## poppy666

Wooohooo babydream into the xmas spirit now :happydance: love them :hugs:

MC havnt a clue what it is lmao


----------



## coral11680

MORNING LADIES :hi:

I think I caught Amy's cyber germs!! I'm coughing up stuff yuck, plus feeling nauseus not a good combo feel shite :(:cry:
Roads werent too bad on the way to work and back thank god, and cos kids are off I got to lay in a bit:thumbup:

Took me ages to read through the posts:haha: Dirty ding dongs, I was munching on my toast with marmite and have to read "make sure the load is in the right hole" :rofl:

Damita, hope af isnt coming hun:hugs: but O'ing on Christmas day is so cool.

Tink glad you got your rations in:haha::thumbup:

Poppy try not to worry hun, and dont read anymore stuff on here, like Tink said you see a lot of bad stuff on here because people vent and it scares us to death! I'm sure your little ding dong is beating away now. Do the digi for peace of mind though.

Hopes maybe your high times are cos your up the duff hun:hugs:

Babydream start the bd'ing tonight dont want to miss the egg, you too Amy get shagging tonight again is your monitor peaking yet?
PK hope you got the goods, and in the right hole :rofl:

Cabbage only a week til testing right? have a very good feeling about you this month my dear:hugs:
Phoebe, so sorry to hear about your SIL must be awlful for her:hugs:

Hi to the rest of ding dongs :hi: hope you are all well



I


----------



## Hopes314

Coral hope you feel better! Still waiting for the siggy lady to grow a belly lol.


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> MORNING LADIES :hi:
> 
> I think I caught Amy's cyber germs!! I'm coughing up stuff yuck, plus feeling nauseus not a good combo feel shite :(:cry:
> Roads werent too bad on the way to work and back thank god, and cos kids are off I got to lay in a bit:thumbup:
> 
> Took me ages to read through the posts:haha: Dirty ding dongs, I was munching on my toast with marmite and have to read "make sure the load is in the right hole" :rofl:
> 
> Damita, hope af isnt coming hun:hugs: but O'ing on Christmas day is so cool.
> 
> Tink glad you got your rations in:haha::thumbup:
> 
> Poppy try not to worry hun, and dont read anymore stuff on here, like Tink said you see a lot of bad stuff on here because people vent and it scares us to death! I'm sure your little ding dong is beating away now. Do the digi for peace of mind though.
> 
> Hopes maybe your high times are cos your up the duff hun:hugs:
> 
> Babydream start the bd'ing tonight dont want to miss the egg, you too Amy get shagging tonight again is your monitor peaking yet?
> PK hope you got the goods, and in the right hole :rofl:
> 
> Cabbage only a week til testing right? have a very good feeling about you this month my dear:hugs:
> Phoebe, so sorry to hear about your SIL must be awlful for her:hugs:
> 
> Hi to the rest of ding dongs :hi: hope you are all well
> 
> 
> 
> I

thanx coral...i hope your feeling is right!!!...
have you been working alot? not seen much of you on here lately!! hope them cyber germs, dont passs on to me! no kissing!!!!!! lol


----------



## coral11680

thanks hopes and cabs this is for you:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Coral! I'm not surprised your feeling ill, your probably run down trying to cope with work and homemaking in the first tri. Try and look after yourself honey, and by the way, love your choice of breakfast. Marmite rocks! x


----------



## coral11680

Thanks Tink, yes Marmite does rock! I havent had it in a while but since I've been preggo fancied it more often. Have to have a nice hot cuppa tea with it. Hey guess What I'm eating now(yes I'm eating again):haha: Salmon and cucumber sandwich!! You talking about it the other day made me want it! :rofl::haha:


----------



## Damita

Awww love the title, period is here full flow.. but good news is I have a 35 day cycle!! Soy has kind of corrected it I am so pleased!


----------



## Hopes314

Damita how many months did you take the soy before it fixed things a little? I thought I remembered you taking it during the previous cycle or something too?? Did you up the dose this month?

Sorry af got you, but fixing your cycle is certainly going to put you on track for this new cycle!


----------



## Hopes314

Damita how many months did you take the soy before it fixed things a little? I thought I remembered you taking it during the previous cycle or something too?? Did you up the dose this month?

Sorry af got you, but fixing your cycle is certainly going to put you on track for this new cycle!


----------



## Hopes314

HELP! why did it put my post twice? how do i delete one??


----------



## coral11680

Damita, sorry the Witch got you but glad to hear soy shortened your cycle, bring on next month and your Christmas ding dong!


----------



## Damita

Hopes314 said:


> Damita how many months did you take the soy before it fixed things a little? I thought I remembered you taking it during the previous cycle or something too?? Did you up the dose this month?
> 
> Sorry af got you, but fixing your cycle is certainly going to put you on track for this new cycle!

This was my second month but my first month I messed it up by forgetting to take it for two days :dohh: and it was a lower dosage. I upped the dosage this month.

So my cycles have gone from 59 to 41 to 35 :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC I got feelings for you too :rofl: seriously, the cycle after a near pregnancy is usually quite a fertile one i hear :)

Coral lol i just had salmon and cucumber sandwiches for lunch! found it worked pretty well for starving off MS for a while

Damita, so sorry bout af honey :hugs: :( x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry hopes, not really spoken to you today have i? I am at a loss as to whats going on with your temps and CM, but think you should BD every other day till it clears up to be on the safe side x


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww damita...:hugs: at least there is some good news though...35 day cycle isnt that bad! :happydance: better than 59! 
@tink....feelings?! :rofl:
@coral....have them :kiss: back!!!! yak!!! :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes MC, you said you had a feeling about this cycle. Coral said she also had a feeling for you this cycle, so i thought I'd join in :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: ive got a feeling af is coming!!!!...but we will see on 11th dec...has pk been on and i have missed her, when did the title get changed?? love it :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

Definitely MC's turn this cycle. agreed!


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

Sorry I have not been on much lately....been feeling like shite to be honest..... nausea, tiredness and just an overall yucky feeling lately. At least it makes me feel like I am still pregnant because there is not much more to go on until my first real appt Dec 20th! I am trying to stay positive here as well- if that appt goes well and there is a strong hb, I will be having a lovely christmas :)

I hope you all are doing well- been trying to read through all the pages, so forgive me if I forget something.

@Damita- big :hug: hun! I am sorry :af: got you but yay for more regular cycle!
@ Tink, Coral, Popps, Ladyb - hope you ladies are all dealing well with MS, being tired, etc!
@Pheebs, so sorry to hear about your sil- how awful. Please stay positive and take care of yourself hun!
@China, babydream and Pk- I hope you all have productive :sex: sessions this weekend- get that eggy!
@MC- FX for you this cycle - hoping its a sticky :bfp: for you in a few days!
@Hopes - sorry I can't help ya with your chart but hoping you already caught the eggy this month!

@ All the other lovely ding dongs- :dust: to you and hope you are doing well!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lets see if we can get you kitted out with a BFP too Hopes, you've been through the mill this cycle! And I must say, you and DH are pretty hard working on the BD front so be a nice break for you both lol x


----------



## pk2of8

aw damita :hugs: luv...so sorry af started sweetie, but that is great news that soy has helped regulate your cycle more sweetie! i think that's what happened for eesoja too. 

poor coral and tink :awww: with the ms...i hope it eases up for you soon sweeties! :hugs:

:friends: poppy luv...get your digi hun and don't read any more of the nasty negative crap on here! i rarely read the other threads on here b/c it gets me down, honestly. just try to stick with you and my ding dongers :hugs:

phoebe, so glad you're feeling better today luv!

China, hope you got the goods last night luv...did running around nekked do the trick for you again? :haha:

hopes, i hope your fever goes away sweetie, but maybe you are preggo!!!! :thumbup: fxxxxx

MC, fx for you still luv! would be so wonderful if we all were in first tri by january!!! :happydance:

amy, i think you may have ov'd hun...looking at your chart! defo do the deed again today!!! :hugs:

who am i forgetting????........ i can't remmy now, but i love you all!!! :kiss:

afm, well, yes we :sex: last night!!! :happydance::yipee: i need a 'hallelujah chorus' emoticon!!! :haha: ok, so MAJOR BIG TMI WARNING HERE--------> so i used preseed, and yes dh got some oral action, but i don't think it hurt anything :winkwink: everything got into the right hole :rofl: anyway, so after :sex: i went to the bathroom to put in a softcup. i put some extra preseed in the softcup too just in case, and i did some *clears throat* scooping to make sure i wasn't losing any :spermy: BUT i had a hard time getting the softcup in!!!! :wacko: by the time i went to get it in, between my and dh's 'juices' plus preseed inside me, plus :spermy: (which btw, i think there was a TON of :spermy: b/c me and dh hadn't :sex: in almost a week...6 days i think, and i know that's not the best circumstance as the :spermy: need replenishing, but i guess it's the best i was gonna get this time around), plus preseed in the softcup, and i was SOOOOOOOOOOOO slippery i couldn't get it in!!!! it kept popping out!!! :shock: then what felt like a huge amount of 'stuff' (see above) just squirted out of me all over my fingers and some in the softcup and into the loo!!!!! i freaked out!!!!!!!! :help: so i finally forced the damn thing in there trying to keep as much as possible in the softcup, but i'm totally freaked now and afraid that all the :spermy: got wasted into the loo and my fingers. double ugh. all that work for nothing??? :hissy: so i'm trying to tell myself that the :spermy: get up there quicker than we think. and in that book i'm (still) reading "Taking Charge of your Fertility", the author recommends doing kegels after :sex: to get rid of the ejaculate that surrounds the :spermy: b/c she says the sperm get up there and are not expelled when you do that. :shrug: but i'm SO nervous about it! i took the softcup out this morning about 6:30, so it was in for over 8 hours. :dohh: i didn't put the softcup in immediately... we laid in bed maybe 10 minutes before my loo/softcup nightmare happened, so i'm [-o&lt; all the :spermy: got up there in that time and whatever was left was still in the softcup or hanging around close to my cervix. :sad2: :dohh: why can't this EVER go easier!!!!!????!!!!! 

oh btw, loves, i called in 'sick' to work, so i'm taking the day off! yay!!!! :dance: i'm playing hooooookyyyyyyy :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

Haha tink yes would be a nice break- we wouldnt know what to do with our spare time if that happened:shrug:


----------



## LEW32

@ Hopes- perhaps you O'd on the 23rd instead? Maybe your body tried to gear up for O and wasn't able to and tried again on the 23rd? Just a guess.

I am keeping my FX for you this cycle girlie- you definitely ARE working hard :lol:


----------



## LEW32

:hi: Pk!

I am so happy for you hun... HALLELUJAH!

Personally, I found the softcup idea so stressful, that I would just prop my hips up for about 20 mins afterwards- never tried the softcup thing. It sounds very difficult to be honest.

If you didn't get up right away, I think you are fine! Really....I do think the spermy get up there rather quickly.
:hugs: hun!


----------



## mothercabbage

if you laid there a while i reckon they already on route to that eggy!!! i was praying that you got the goods!!!! ""hallelujaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!" 
@hopes...i think your due a bfp this time around too!!! thanx for your kind post...all for me!!! xxxx
@lew:hugs: hope your :sick: passes soon!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Lew! good to see you here again! sorry your feeling rough, i think several of us all can relate to that, looking forward to your appointment :happydance:

PK, don't panic honey. Your right, most of the :spermy: are well on their way past 10 mins. I always inserted the soft cups laying down before i got up for the loo but I'm sure your fine :) Glad you got the goods in the end :happydance: x


----------



## LEW32

Pk...just had a peek at your chart....It looks good for you to O today or tomorrow.....I would say if you BD tonight or tomorrow sometime, you should be pretty well covered!

The cycle I got pregnant, we BD on the day before O and then my OH couldn't ermm 'perform' on O day. He was upset and I was secretly pretty distraught, but we tried again the day after O and I got pregnant. So, you could be well on your way!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls weekend carnt belevie how quick it come round woopppp bacardi and coke for me tonight xxxxx


----------



## LEW32

:hi:Tink and MC!

Tink- hope you are feeling better soon! I don't know how you girls with kids handle the sickness AND the kids at the same time. I have been laying around alot - house is a mess and finding it hard to do my work every day!


----------



## LEW32

:hi: caz!


----------



## pk2of8

thank you lew tink and MC...i'm hoping this will be "it" for us. i'm going to try to get dh worked up again for one last :sex: tonight. fxxxxxxx i hope so anyway. i will opk again today too. i'm a little worried about that b/c of what happened with the opk's last month, so i'll let you all know what i get later this afternoon. 

oh i just updated my chart too lew. so today's temp is in there now. interesting what tink and hopes said about temps leveling out right before O. i didn't notice that before, but that's defo what my temps have done now and last couple of cycles too i think...


----------



## Hopes314

LEW32 said:


> @ Hopes- perhaps you O'd on the 23rd instead? Maybe your body tried to gear up for O and wasn't able to and tried again on the 23rd? Just a guess.
> 
> I am keeping my FX for you this cycle girlie- you definitely ARE working hard :lol:

Agreed! I've been assuming my Ov day was CD23, although FF and the ticker are calling it otherwise. My "positive" opk was not super dark like last months, and in fact, I often get "almost" positives, so getting a "barely" positive may not mean much at all. Stopped opking because Im just tired of it. mine are often dark and questionable, and if we are BDing everyday or every other day anyway, it doesnt matter much what day I get the positive opk!


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: caz...:happydance: for girls' weekend!!! yay!


----------



## Hopes314

PK- I alwayss insert the softcups laying down in bed. i find that i am actually unable to insert them properly on the toilet. i practiced a couple times before really using them, so I knew how i was comfortable. see whats easiest for you! hopefully you wont be using them again after this cycle anyway with a bfp!


----------



## pk2of8

Hopes314 said:


> PK- I alwayss insert the softcups laying down in bed. i find that i am actually unable to insert them properly on the toilet. i practiced a couple times before really using them, so I knew how i was comfortable. see whats easiest for you! hopefully you wont be using them again after this cycle anyway with a bfp!

well i'm used to using them for af, so inserting them hasn't been a problem since like april (when i first started using them). i think there was just so much goo :blush: that it just didn't want to stay put. :wacko: i wanted to put it in in bed (like you and like tink said too) but i'm afraid that would be too much for dh right now. if no bfp this time, maybe i'll just do it next cycle and see how dh reacts. :shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

pk2of8 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> PK- I alwayss insert the softcups laying down in bed. i find that i am actually unable to insert them properly on the toilet. i practiced a couple times before really using them, so I knew how i was comfortable. see whats easiest for you! hopefully you wont be using them again after this cycle anyway with a bfp!
> 
> well i'm used to using them for af, so inserting them hasn't been a problem since like april (when i first started using them). i think there was just so much goo :blush: that it just didn't want to stay put. :wacko: i wanted to put it in in bed (like you and like tink said too) but i'm afraid that would be too much for dh right now. if no bfp this time, maybe i'll just do it next cycle and see how dh reacts. :shrug:Click to expand...

hehe yes i understand that completely. husband and i are VERY open and comfortable around eachother, but after bd he puts pillows under my hips and we lay together for a while, and if i insert a softcup, he goes away because i think thats just a bit much lol


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: hopes, yes, i think my dh would have a bit of a freak out himself if he SAW me doing that. we are very comfy around each other, but he doesn't like to SEE stuff related to "personal women's issues". he says it grosses him out and turns him off, and we defo don't want that! :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

lol yes my husband stays away from tampons, etc. but he always tries to stay and watch this whole softcup situation.. out of curiosity it seems. regardless.. too much for ME! lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol My Dh didn't even know i used them! i opened the pack, popped the conceive plus in, n put it back in the pack in my bedside drawer. Waited bout 10/15 mins after then inserted it under the covers. DH was fast asleep by then :haha: Dont think he would have liked it etither x


----------



## LEW32

wow Tink....you are good! Not sure I could have pulled that off!


----------



## Hopes314

sneaky tink!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol when i first mentioned trying them DH said he wasnt keen on it, made it all too clinical and insemination like. But he said it was up to me......so i just whipped them in lol yeah sneaky ;)


----------



## Hopes314

hah my husband is up for anything if it means he gets a baby out of the deal, clinical or not!


----------



## Hopes314

I think we would all rather have some natural little surprise miracle baby, but thats hard when you want a baby NOW, rather than waiting a year and a half to "get lucky"


----------



## mothercabbage

just checked CP...i cant reach it almost....my finger tip only just reached it and it was very firm....good sign????


----------



## pk2of8

that's true hopes! :haha:

tink, i think i could pull that off if it came down to it. :winkwink: dh falls asleep after usually, but SOMEtimes, he gets very very talkative. so it would be just a wait and see situation for me i guess :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

exactly hopes, dont see my dh complaining with the outcome of our most clinical and precise cycle lol 

glad you and DH have such a relaxed relationship, its nice to be like that x


----------



## pk2of8

high is really good MC :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

really... i couldnt find a straight answer from googling it!!!...thanx pk :hugs::kiss:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:

Well........I got drunk off my wine and didn't get the goods last night:haha:
Its all good I have tonight & tomorrow. My CM is increasing today so hopefully that is a good sign. 

Pk & Hopes: I hope you two got some:sex: in last night:winkwink:
Tink,Poopy, Coral, Phoebe, Lew: how are you ladies feeling today?

To the rest to the ladies....I hope you all are doing good today.


----------



## coral11680

hi China, PK, Caz :hi:

Sneaky Tink:haha: you are good I couldnt pull that off, thankfully I wont have to try now!

PK I'm sure in those 10 mins the spermies were through your cervix hun:winkwink:

China must get goods tonight and thats an order!:haha:

Lew the sickness sucks doesnt it, but to be honest when you have kids you cant sit down much and the sickness is a bit better when I'm busy, when I sit it feels worse. I remember when I was preg with my first I layed around all the time feeling yucky because I could, prob made me feel worse though. With my second my MS wasnt as bad maybe because I was chasing a 2 year old and couldnt rest I dont know.

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: for cabs:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

you're welcome mc...i'm not sure about the firm :shrug: but i know high is good. supposed to be low right before af :hugs:

:hi: china hun. that's ok you didn't bd last night hun...like you said, still have tonight and tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

Haha china so you mean you got drunk and DIDNT run around your living room naked!?


----------



## mothercabbage

if i get ill now coral im blaming you.......
am i broken??? its very hard from what i COULD feel..:shrug:


----------



## LEW32

It is usually firm after O I believe.....


----------



## coral11680

cabs its too early to know what it means really, Mine was up down, soft hard until my bfp at 10dpo, but up is def better than down, the af cramps that woke u up I had those at 7dpo it was def implantation I think so:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC firm n high is perfect :happydance: mine is like that now but didnt actually move till after af x


----------



## Hopes314

Mine is firm, soft, open, closed, high, low, EVERYTHING.. my cervix is a nomad.


----------



## pk2of8

my cervix NEVER seems to follow what it's supposed to be according to the books. :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol mine was up and down like a yoyo till after af, i'm sure its normal :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

so high n firm is perfect.:happydance:..it was firm at Ov but then went low and soft...now its out of reach and like stone!!!!! well really firm! :haha: so its a good sign then...oooo goody!


----------



## China girl

Coral & Pk, I am definitely getting the goods tonight.

Hopes, I didn't even get a chance to run around nekked...my silly butt 
fell asleep...:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i need to stop googling about CP it says it should be high but SOFT...?? if pregnancy has been achieved.:cry:..ive just gotta stop poking myself :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

mc its probably too early for your cervix to be all pregnancy-ish. if that makes any sense? lol im being silly today geez.


----------



## China girl

I have never poked myself (as MC would say)...I wouldn't know where to begin....LOL


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: @ China 

Yes MC stop poking yourself :haha: x


----------



## Hopes314

china- you basically have to shove a finger WAY up there and feel for something umm.. nose-like? its hard to explain. sometimes it feels like a donut. lol. youll know when you find it because it feels different than everything else up there


----------



## mothercabbage

well i dont know what to think...so no more poking!!! lol....how many days until testing????????????


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: yes MC, i echo tink...stop poking yourself! that's dh's job anyway!! :rofl::haha:

and besides, your cp can change several times during the day anyway, so it's not considered reliable for pg indicator at all. :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

im getting off here im getting all antsy about it all again :wave: for now girls xx


----------



## pk2of8

:wave: bye mc...see you later hun :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

See ya soon MC X


----------



## China girl

Hope, Think I am going to leave that to Dr....LOL

Bye MC....


----------



## poppy666

Bloody hell you guys can fecking talk omg :dohh:

PK sooooooooooooooooooooooo glad you got the goods last night and what a mess in the bathroom :rofl::rofl: think the 10 minutes on the bed will have sealed the deal sweetie, they say the sperm that comes out or near the end of vagina wall will be already dead... thousands of :spermy: will have already got through once dh ejactulated :thumbup:

MC ive no advice about CP think mine just had a fecking rave in there cos it was all over the place.. up, down, high, low :haha:

Hope everyone's well :hugs:

Took a digi and it said 3+ so fx thats a good thing and will promise to stay off other threads like that, just need to get Tuesday out the way :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Pops wondering where you had been! great news with your 3+ digi :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah been out and just found out my best friend who was pregnant same time as me with korben is pregnant too :happydance: she 2wk behind me this time, was 3mth behind me last time :haha: I went to the birth of her daughter Cora.. 'she wanted a boy where i wanted a girl but we got the opposite lol...

The digi is a good thing isnt it? arghhhhhhhhhhh sorry im off again arnt i lol, just you lot got so many symptoms n i dont it dont help me x


----------



## pk2of8

Hey poppy!!!! was wondering where you disappeared off to luv! :happydance: poppy's back!! lol well, i'm also very glad about your 3+ digi sweetie! :yipee: 

i'm so hoping it was all good enough poppy! 2 more hours until opk time... i'm dry so far today, so i think it will be negative again. i hope so. don't want a repeat of last cycle :wacko: still i will try to get dh to bd one more time tonight i think. fxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

good news about your friend sweetie :hugs: and i think the digi is very good news hun!


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> aw damita :hugs: luv...so sorry af started sweetie, but that is great news that soy has helped regulate your cycle more sweetie! i think that's what happened for eesoja too.
> 
> poor coral and tink :awww: with the ms...i hope it eases up for you soon sweeties! :hugs:
> 
> :friends: poppy luv...get your digi hun and don't read any more of the nasty negative crap on here! i rarely read the other threads on here b/c it gets me down, honestly. just try to stick with you and my ding dongers :hugs:
> 
> phoebe, so glad you're feeling better today luv!
> 
> China, hope you got the goods last night luv...did running around nekked do the trick for you again? :haha:
> 
> hopes, i hope your fever goes away sweetie, but maybe you are preggo!!!! :thumbup: fxxxxx
> 
> MC, fx for you still luv! would be so wonderful if we all were in first tri by january!!! :happydance:
> 
> amy, i think you may have ov'd hun...looking at your chart! defo do the deed again today!!! :hugs:
> 
> who am i forgetting????........ i can't remmy now, but i love you all!!! :kiss:
> 
> afm, well, yes we :sex: last night!!! :happydance::yipee: i need a 'hallelujah chorus' emoticon!!! :haha: ok, so MAJOR BIG TMI WARNING HERE--------> so i used preseed, and yes dh got some oral action, but i don't think it hurt anything :winkwink: everything got into the right hole :rofl: anyway, so after :sex: i went to the bathroom to put in a softcup. i put some extra preseed in the softcup too just in case, and i did some *clears throat* scooping to make sure i wasn't losing any :spermy: BUT i had a hard time getting the softcup in!!!! :wacko: by the time i went to get it in, between my and dh's 'juices' plus preseed inside me, plus :spermy: (which btw, i think there was a TON of :spermy: b/c me and dh hadn't :sex: in almost a week...6 days i think, and i know that's not the best circumstance as the :spermy: need replenishing, but i guess it's the best i was gonna get this time around), plus preseed in the softcup, and i was SOOOOOOOOOOOO slippery i couldn't get it in!!!! it kept popping out!!! :shock: then what felt like a huge amount of 'stuff' (see above) just squirted out of me all over my fingers and some in the softcup and into the loo!!!!! i freaked out!!!!!!!! :help: so i finally forced the damn thing in there trying to keep as much as possible in the softcup, but i'm totally freaked now and afraid that all the :spermy: got wasted into the loo and my fingers. double ugh. all that work for nothing??? :hissy: so i'm trying to tell myself that the :spermy: get up there quicker than we think. and in that book i'm (still) reading "Taking Charge of your Fertility", the author recommends doing kegels after :sex: to get rid of the ejaculate that surrounds the :spermy: b/c she says the sperm get up there and are not expelled when you do that. :shrug: but i'm SO nervous about it! i took the softcup out this morning about 6:30, so it was in for over 8 hours. :dohh: i didn't put the softcup in immediately... we laid in bed maybe 10 minutes before my loo/softcup nightmare happened, so i'm [-o&lt; all the :spermy: got up there in that time and whatever was left was still in the softcup or hanging around close to my cervix. :sad2: :dohh: why can't this EVER go easier!!!!!????!!!!!
> 
> oh btw, loves, i called in 'sick' to work, so i'm taking the day off! yay!!!! :dance: i'm playing hooooookyyyyyyy :haha:


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww im still dying no i havent ovd pk cos monitor still on high shagging tonight as im not working
been to asda now fucking freezing got stuck
so bollocks not going out ev er again xx


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> Hey poppy!!!! was wondering where you disappeared off to luv! :happydance: poppy's back!! lol well, i'm also very glad about your 3+ digi sweetie! :yipee:
> 
> i'm so hoping it was all good enough poppy! 2 more hours until opk time... i'm dry so far today, so i think it will be negative again. i hope so. don't want a repeat of last cycle :wacko: still i will try to get dh to bd one more time tonight i think. fxxxx

Looking forward to seeing that negative PK later :happydance: i got a feeling this gonna be a good month :dust::dust::dust: yes fx you get some more goodies tonight xxx


----------



## pk2of8

poor amy...hope you feel better quickly luv. oh i see about your ov....well defo dtd again tonight then!! :sex: :haha:

yep, poppy, i'm so hoping this is finally our month. God, these 2 weeks at a time take SO long to get through!!! the days seem to just drag and drag!!


----------



## poppy666

Just noticed the new thread title :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :haha:

Yes it seems you wait forever to ov then you got the 2ww to deal with too :dohh:

Just want santa to make everyone's wish come true now :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Just noticed the new thread title :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :haha:
> 
> Yes it seems you wait forever to ov then you got the 2ww to deal with too :dohh:
> 
> Just want santa to make everyone's wish come true now :kiss:

Here here! :happydance: BFP's all round :thumbup:

Great news about your friend Pops, nice to have a buddy in the same boat. I dont know anyone pregnant! Have to drag Coral out once we get past our 12 week point :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

OMGosh girls!!! i never feel ov pain, but i think i'm feeling it right now!!!!! twinges where my right ovary is i think!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsamyrach

:sick::sick::sick:ive come back to bed


----------



## pk2of8

:awww: poor amy :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> OMGosh girls!!! i never feel ov pain, but i think i'm feeling it right now!!!!! twinges where my right ovary is i think!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wooohooooo come on pop that eggy out :yipee::yipee:

Amy sweetie get well soon :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

yes with (hopefully) lots of :spermy: there waiting for it!!!!!!! :yipee::dance::happydance::wohoo:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh excited! :happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo: lots of :spermy: there waiting. Give them a top up tonight :thumbup: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww Amy, hope you feel better soon honey x


----------



## mrsamyrach

going for 2nd bowl of soup cant taste it though xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

4 tins of mushroom soup shameful
i had ov pain last night x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

soup is the best thing for you right now.........well :spermy: would rate high on the list too if you o ing! you well enough to squeeze in another sesh?


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: for ov pains!!!!!!


----------



## pk2of8

shit...opk is positive again girls :wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

i don't know if i want to record it in ff...i don't want it to throw off my chart again..... ggggrrrrrrr.....


----------



## China girl

Awe...Amy, I hope you feel better soon:flower:

Well, no cramps or twinges for me....GL PK:flower:

On a funnier note: co worker ( a guy) had to go home cause he literally
shit on himself:rofl::rofl::rofl:..he thought he just had to fart and well..
you know the rest:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LEW32

OMG China - how embarassing!


----------



## pk2of8

well dh just told me he "has more where that came from" ...talking about bd'ing last night... teehee :haha:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> i don't know if i want to record it in ff...i don't want it to throw off my chart again..... ggggrrrrrrr.....

Just record todays... remember i got 2 last cycle on the Soy PK x


----------



## China girl

Hey Lew:wave::hi:

Yeah, he was lucky he didn't tell me cause I sure would have
laughed at him:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Awe...Amy, I hope you feel better soon:flower:
> 
> Well, no cramps or twinges for me....GL PK:flower:
> 
> On a funnier note: co worker ( a guy) had to go home cause he literally
> shit on himself:rofl::rofl::rofl:..he thought he just had to fart and well..
> you know the rest:rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl: lovely :blush:

Love the avatar n siggy sweetie xx


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Awe...Amy, I hope you feel better soon:flower:
> 
> Well, no cramps or twinges for me....GL PK:flower:
> 
> On a funnier note: co worker ( a guy) had to go home cause he literally
> shit on himself:rofl::rofl::rofl:..he thought he just had to fart and well..
> you know the rest:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: lovely :blush:
> 
> Love the avatar n siggy sweetie xxClick to expand...

Awe..thanks Poppy....I got my inspiration from you my dear:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> i don't know if i want to record it in ff...i don't want it to throw off my chart again..... ggggrrrrrrr.....
> 
> Just record todays... remember i got 2 last cycle on the Soy PK xClick to expand...

that's true...i forgot. ok i'll do that :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

Ugh, had to hurry up and get off earlier. Ate a cold sandwich and got sick for like 4 hours. Had to lay down to avoid throwing it up. Took a nap and had dreams about swimming in cold juice. hahahah woke up and still feel yucky but def better.

Now I'm getting worried that maybe I still cant fight off whatever husband gave me. He had some silly stomach virus for like 24 hours, and then I got it the next day.. but that was like monday or tuesday. That should be long gone. ugh. Never want to eat again! The thought of food disgusts me.


----------



## poppy666

Orrrrrrr maybe you got something bigger happening in there :winkwink: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pk2of8

Hopes314 said:


> Ugh, had to hurry up and get off earlier. Ate a cold sandwich and got sick for like 4 hours. Had to lay down to avoid throwing it up. Took a nap and had dreams about swimming in cold juice. hahahah woke up and still feel yucky but def better.
> 
> Now I'm getting worried that maybe I still cant fight off whatever husband gave me. He had some silly stomach virus for like 24 hours, and then I got it the next day.. but that was like monday or tuesday. That should be long gone. ugh. Never want to eat again! The thought of food disgusts me.

maybe that's a good sign for you tho sweetie...your immune system gets suppressed with conception.... :winkwink:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Orrrrrrr maybe you got something bigger happening in there :winkwink: :dust::dust::dust:

I second that Poppy!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, had to hurry up and get off earlier. Ate a cold sandwich and got sick for like 4 hours. Had to lay down to avoid throwing it up. Took a nap and had dreams about swimming in cold juice. hahahah woke up and still feel yucky but def better.
> 
> Now I'm getting worried that maybe I still cant fight off whatever husband gave me. He had some silly stomach virus for like 24 hours, and then I got it the next day.. but that was like monday or tuesday. That should be long gone. ugh. Never want to eat again! The thought of food disgusts me.
> 
> maybe that's a good sign for you tho sweetie...your immune system gets suppressed with conception.... :winkwink:Click to expand...

Spot on i got a cold n so did Tink around implantation :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

ugh i feel like im being such a wimp! the other half of the sandwich is still in the room and i can smell it and its making me more sick but im just hiding from the smell under the covers with my laptop!


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: aww not nice :hugs:

When you starting to poas? :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

well husbands birthday is the 8th and ill be 11-13dpo.. i THINK..so plan to test that morning i guess. i feel like negatives are going to be so depressing this cycle. I dont even have sore bbs.. at ALL. and ive been getting ewcm and drippy stuff.. NOT normal pregnancy things :(


----------



## poppy666

Well all i got was ewcm & deffo noooooooooooooooooooo sore bbs, actually nothing at all, so you may be eating your words there :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

husband wants this SO badly.. would love to give him a positive hpt all wrapped up with a bow for his birthday. but if i get a bfn im not going to tell him i even tested :(


----------



## Hopes314

On a more positive note, we ordered more wedding pics on a cd and got the rights for them so we can do as we please with them.. and they arrived todayy :) want to put one as my avatar.. but feel like i shouldnt take away my little kokopelli just yet!


----------



## poppy666

No dont change that avatar just yet dont wanna jinx it :winkwink: great idea about wrapping the test stick, awww be a lovely pressy fx this is your xmas BFP :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all:wave:


----------



## poppy666

Evening dirty bitch :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::haha:


----------



## China girl

:dance:MC


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Evening dirty bitch :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::haha:

evening fecking dirty biatch nutter


----------



## mrsamyrach

talking bout ov
ive had my 3rd high on the trot???? thats never happened x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:poppy and china.
3rd high? wtf does that mean? lol...:shrug:


----------



## mrsamyrach

not peaked on my monitor x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> talking bout ov
> ive had my 3rd high on the trot???? thats never happened x

What does that mean gobbit? :haha: :hugs:


----------



## China girl

mrsamyrach said:


> talking bout ov
> ive had my 3rd high on the trot???? thats never happened x

Do tell Amy....do tell!!


----------



## poppy666

So Amy when you peak eggy pops out? x


----------



## mrsamyrach

usually have 2 highs then 2 peaks but on my 3rd high not a peak in sight
cm is white and creamy xx


----------



## poppy666

It wont be long & just cooking a little longer like mine did :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

that will be the soy,making a good strong egg!!


----------



## Hopes314

monitors confuse me a little somehow. but if still no bfp after the holidays.. husband and i might invest in one lol


----------



## mrsamyrach

do u think so i did take the high dosage lol


----------



## mrsamyrach

yeah they are good hopes i bought m,ine of ebay for 55.00 plus 20 sticks xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

bloody hell got pain now in ovary(right one)


----------



## Hopes314

who mrsamy! maybe your about to release a giant strong eggy! hehe


----------



## LEW32

Evening Ladies!

FXING so much for you Amy and Hopes! 
Amy - super eggy coming through- do you feel well enough to shag tonight?
Hopes- I am hoping all this sickness is a GOOD sign for you- would make it worth feeling ill at least!


----------



## mrsamyrach

but i am full of cold as well xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

LEW32 said:


> Evening Ladies!
> 
> FXING so much for you Amy and Hopes!
> Amy - super eggy coming through- do you feel well enough to shag tonight?
> Hopes- I am hoping all this sickness is a GOOD sign for you- would make it worth feeling ill at least!

do bears shit in the woods lew:haha:


----------



## LEW32

:rofl: Amy!! Why did I even ask!


----------



## LEW32

Night Ladies! I am logging off for now. :dust: to this evening's shaggers!


----------



## poppy666

Night Lew sleep well :hugs:

Amy you'll get those pains till you ov then you'll get cramping nearly everyday on and off x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just hopping in to sprinkle some dust to tonights shaggers :dust: :dust: :dust:

Now got get your gear on, and get kinky ;) I wanna hear about :spermy: galore tomorrow :rofl: well maybe not the details please :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

feeling like i should bd tonight, but feel like crap.


----------



## poppy666

Hopes just give your body a rest sweetie, by the looks of your chart you bedded last night? just let the spermies build up again x


----------



## Hopes314

lol poppy, when husband and i dont do it every or every other dayish, he "takes care of himself" the next morning. ugh, BOYS


----------



## Hopes314

the am was yesterday morning, and the pm was supposed to be tonight, bc husband said this morning he wanted to do it when he got home from work lol, and i dont get online after he gets home so i post it early usually


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> lol poppy, when husband and i dont do it every or every other dayish, he "takes care of himself" the next morning. ugh, BOYS

Tell the horny mucker to stay off his tackle for one day and let the fresh sperm build up you need it :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

haha!


----------



## coral11680

hi girls, good luck to all the shagging girls tonight.
I'm as sick as a dog and sipping on honey and lemon tea, hope I feel better for work tomorrow night. Need to get out tomorrow and get food we are out of everything, prob coz all I'm doing is eating!:haha:

Tink we have to meet up soon hun, when we both feel like leaving the house!:haha:

night ding dongs x


----------



## poppy666

Awww coral bless you sweetie, try some ginger root its ment to be really good, nite xx


----------



## pk2of8

aw, night girlies to all you i missed :kiss:

dh is on track for more :sex: tonight!!! yay!!! :happydance::yipee::happydance: i've been pretty dry all day so i really think i ov'd today despite the other +opk. i'll do another one in a couple of hours tho. and again tomorrow i guess. looking forward to getting the goods again tonight!!! yay!!! well, i'll check in with you tomorrow luvs!! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## loveybear1

Hey Tink, thanks for the encouragement. Well, I guess it is on to the next month since AF decided to show up on my last hour at work on Friday! GrRRR! Oh well, I have bloodwork on Monday to see if my prolactin is normal...then I will have an appointment for a fertility workup in Sacramento. I am on my way! :) It is time for a little intervention since I can't do it on my own. Baby dust to all! Have a fabulous weekend. Stay positive!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:morning all.....did we get the :spermy: goods last night then????
@pk....ive read that you should go by the 1st +opk you get, not sure if its correct but thats what ive read...
@coral...sorry your feeling so :sick: it will pass soon..:hugs: NO KISSES though :haha:
hows everyone else?? hope your all well...any testers? whos next on the testing list?? hopes??


----------



## coral11680

hi cabs :hi: and all,
still feel really shite today :(:cry: need to pull myself together house looks like a bomb went off in it:haha:
Like my avatar?


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: coral....your avatar is very sweet!! awwwwwwwwwww....ive got the tidying up done for now! i CBA...feeling a bit fed up of the whole TTC thing today....its the last thing i think of at night and the first thing i think of in the morning!! its not normal:wack: its almost xmas and all i can think of is pissy sticks and baby bumps:dohh: 
so hows the snow near you?? it snowed more for us last night! the whole street looks untidy with it now!....


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: well I will be shagging through December!! I am on cd 2 of my cycle.. 
and if no AF am hoping to test on 31/12/10.. :hugs::hugs: to you all xx


----------



## coral11680

cabs it rained here so snow is melting!:happydance:

I know what you mean hun, I was the same its hard not to be obsessed, I really hope you wont have to worry in a week:happydance: :dust:
When are you testing 11th?


----------



## mothercabbage

@coral...yea testing 11th dec.a week today!!...you lucky thing, wish it would rain here...:growlmad:
@angelcake...:wave: welcome aboard! gl and :dust: for 31/12/10....xx


----------



## coral11680

yeah hi angelcake :hi: :dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning DingDongs, been having a very slow very lazy morning ;) 

Coral, looking forward to meeting up when were feeling better. Right now I'm canceling all non essential social dates till further notice lol Christmas is going to be interesting..........

Welcome Angelcake! :dust: for your testing :) This has proven to be a lucky thread! We also have a ball here, its my favorite part of babyandbump. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww MC, I know what you mean about the whole TTC obsession. Its just so hard to think of anything else isnt it? I never found a cure for it I'm afraid, well apart from the BFP. So lets hope thats just round the corner, I'm sure it is :hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

sounds like the perfect cure!! thanx tink xx


----------



## phoebe

good morning ding dongs xxxxx
:hi::hi::hi:
how are we all 2day?? i am good just back from drs, she has signed me off for a wk, so that'll give me a chance to rest up and relax. have decided to have a lazy day today and will curl up on sofa soon hehehe!! so how did all our shagging dongers do??? fxd for some xmas :bfp: at least all our snow has gone too, the rain came last nite and washed it all away:happydance:
hope u all have have a lovely day xxx

coral, hopes and amy i hope u all feel betterer soon xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Phoebe!

Lady of leisure like me now are we?! Reelllllllaxxxxxxx honey, you deserve it :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

thanks tink, it sure does feel nice lol xxx:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Morning girlies!
Just popping in quickly to say hi:hi:

Loving our new thread name:haha:

Welcome Anglecake and fx for a :bfp: on the 31/12

Coral hope you feel better soon:hugs:

I'm so having a lazy day today, really should get my butt into gear, house is a mess and need to go shopping! 
Hubby loved his birthday prezzies yesterday he had a great day, although he had an added prezzie when the Lee Evans tickets I'd bought for christmas arrived in the post and he opened them.:growlmad:

Strangly I'm still really chilled this month and I'm not going to test til the 18/12 Daisy's birthday:kiss:


----------



## mrsamyrach

soooooooooooooooooooooo dirty biatches i need to tell ya a story
if you remember last night i had a pain in my right ovary so i went to bed cos i felt crap
went to toilet about 12.30am and wiped OMFG the biggest clump of egg white snot you have ever seen could have pulled it round the house twice lol
so shagged we did and still had loads afterwards
ive woke up this morning and its gone
wtf??? how long is it supposed to last mines fecked off after couple of hours x


----------



## Hopes314

mrs amy i dont really know what to tell you about the ewcm, my cm just never seems to be what its supposed to be at the right times


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just realised I hadn't posted my 8 week bump pic! Here it is:


----------



## mothercabbage

wow thats grown!!!:happydance:


----------



## mrsamyrach

fecking hell who ate all the pies x


----------



## Hopes314

wow tink that didnt take long!


----------



## mrsamyrach

ill google my question


----------



## babydream

wow that's grown Tink, lovely bumP (this time properly)!!!!

How is everyone??? I'm on cd13 testing in an hour, b'd last night. Got a cold though :(

Fx hopes, amy and pk, i'm there with ya!!!!

Hope all preggo ladies okay, sorry you're feeling crap coral xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol yes its certainly comming along now!

Amy, yes EWCM can be just for a short time. You might find you get more and you might not. Sounds like you got your timing perfect this month :) :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all hate this weather its like sleety rain did a test this morning bfn dont no when i o this time xxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

well works rung me and given me the weekend off brill xx

ive still got cold tooo xx

thanks tink just check my monitor another fecking high???


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sounds like your having a very fertile month. I guess it would make sense that taking the soy would have increased the hormones your producing, so that would explain having all these highs. Like Pops found, you might take longer to actually O. But her eggy was worth waiting for right? :happydance: I say BD every other day, and throw in extra if you get a peak or mucus in abundance like you described last night. I'm pretty sure you haven't O'd by your chart, and that you high temp the day before yesterday was more to do with being ill. BTW you feeling better today? x


----------



## poppy666

Tinks right Amy i stressed bc i usually get a positve on cd11, but last cycle didnt get a high till cd16 & cd17 ov cd18... plus i had loads of stringy ewcm even after i ovulated right up to testing, so hang in there :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

i think so tooo tink
im ok still on my chest and in my nose deffo not venturing out tonight
never been so fertile lol


----------



## poppy666

BTW Tink you sure you just got one in their :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: morning luvvies!!!

amy, i agree with tink...keep bd'ing as long as you still have highs and ewcm. plus, i've read that after going to the loo and finding ewcm, you can seem dry, but really it's just all still up in there and not making it out quite yet. 

tink, your bump looks fantastic!! yay! :happydance: i want a bump!!! :brat: well, actually i already have a bump...just nothing in there :haha: i haven't worked out hardly at all this week. been totally lazy! :wacko: i'll try to get back to it today tho with dh, although he's feeling sick and worries me to have him out in the cold...he has a cough...

DM... the 18th is my son's bday! yay! that's a good day! :happydance: i think some of my family will come to visit that wkend, so it will be nice to celebrate with them.

coral, i hope you start to feel better soon hun :hugs:

MC, i know what you mean about feeling obsessed with it. i want the cure too!!! :haha: the 11th will be here before you know it! 

babyd and amy...keep at it girls!!! hopefully this will be our lucky month!!! :happydance:

poppy, how are you feeling today sweetie? only a couple more days now until your next scan...then you'll feel all relieved and can relax :hugs:

caz, sweetie, i think it's way too early for you to test hun! don't worry about the bfn. it's just too early :hugs:

welcome angelcake! :dust: and happy to have you here sweetie!

speaking of newbies...i wonder when Toxic will be back...i guess her computer's still broken?? :shrug: :hugs:

:hug: to any dingy dongs i've missed this morning!!! :kiss:

afm, we :sex: last night!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee: my temp went up this morning, so i think ff will mark my ov date as yesterday. i'm feeling rather hopeful this morning, so fxxxx this was a good one!!! i decided not to put in my other pos opk until later. i want to see what my temps do. my opk last night was still positive also, but not as dark as the afternoon. i really hope that it will be neg today!!! fxxxx otherwise, i hope the SA results come in the mail today. anxious about that! i'll let you all know if it comes or not of course! :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

temps went back to normal today, so finally no more fever. But still above coverline. so still thinking already Ov'd? Better have, seeing as this is CD30! cm is kinda a mix between creamy and ewcm. NO SORE BBS.. concerns me :(


----------



## mrsamyrach

my testing date is also 18th december xx


----------



## phoebe

mrsamyrach said:


> well works rung me and given me the weekend off brill xx
> 
> ive still got cold tooo xx
> 
> thanks tink just check my monitor another fecking high???

hi amy x 
is it the cbfm ur using??? i used 1 for 5 cycles and never got a peak once, used to just get 3/4 high days on mine. and i fell on 5th cycle, and by the sounds of ur symptons and everything it looks like ur doing really well. so dont give up hope b/c of no peaks. fxd that ur moment is on the horizon hun. loadsa sticky dust to u xxx:dust::dust: and to all the other ding dongs approaching their 2ww xxxxx:dust::dust:


----------



## Hopes314

I dont even want to test this month, ugh. Im considering not even testing the 8th on husbands birthday.


----------



## pk2of8

aw sweet hopes :hugs: maybe it's a good thing you don't have sore bb's hun. i mean if that's out of the norm for you?? :shrug:

amy, fx for the 18th luv!!! i think if i ov'd yesterday, my testing date would be 16th or 17th. hmmm...going to have to go figure it out... :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

phoebe said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> well works rung me and given me the weekend off brill xx
> 
> ive still got cold tooo xx
> 
> thanks tink just check my monitor another fecking high???
> 
> hi amy x
> is it the cbfm ur using??? i used 1 for 5 cycles and never got a peak once, used to just get 3/4 high days on mine. and i fell on 5th cycle, and by the sounds of ur symptons and everything it looks like ur doing really well. so dont give up hope b/c of no peaks. fxd that ur moment is on the horizon hun. loadsa sticky dust to u xxx:dust::dust: and to all the other ding dongs approaching their 2ww xxxxx:dust::dust:Click to expand...

feeebs mi lickle preggy pie muncher lol
yes it is all other times ive had 2 highs then 2 peaks
i think it is summat to do with soy lots more snot
so shagged this morning gonna leave it while tomoz night
what do youuuuuu think x


----------



## Hopes314

pk2of8 said:


> aw sweet hopes :hugs: maybe it's a good thing you don't have sore bb's hun. i mean if that's out of the norm for you?? :shrug:
> 
> amy, fx for the 18th luv!!! i think if i ov'd yesterday, my testing date would be 16th or 17th. hmmm...going to have to go figure it out... :hugs:


usually within a couple days of Ov, they start to just feel like big bruises they get so sore and swollen.


----------



## Mother of 4

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Just realised I hadn't posted my 8 week bump pic! Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 143301
> 
> 
> View attachment 143302
> 
> 
> View attachment 143303

Nice bump Tink!


----------



## Hopes314

ALRIGHT.. why is tink the only one brave enough to post bump pictures, there are TONS of prego ding dongs now!!


----------



## Mother of 4

I'm a bigger gal so you can't see my bump yet, lol...after 4 babies my tummy isn't the tightest. I'll post one when I can get a good looking bump :)


----------



## mrsamyrach

oh and my bump........ooh hang on mine are constant roast dinners lol


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> ALRIGHT.. why is tink the only one brave enough to post bump pictures, there are TONS of prego ding dongs now!!

May do one day :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

good, i was getting concerned. lol


----------



## Hopes314

gosh, IF i ever get a bfp, ill be posting belly pics all over bnb, you guys will be like "oh, there she is.. again, ugh."


----------



## poppy666

LOL Think after you had some kids your not as willing to show off your body parts :blush:


----------



## Hopes314

true, some of you guys on here are like baby machines!


----------



## Mother of 4

I was actually in the process of losing weight when i got pregnant...I had lost 25 lbs and that doesn't help the tummy skin after 4 kids, lol. I carried my son really low and I never recovered from the lower skin stretching....although if I pull my skin up enough...you can see the bump, LOL...TMI I know :)


----------



## Hopes314

My mom was the same way, she only had two kids and she actually is still really small, around 100 lbs.. but has a lottt of extra skin that just wont go anywhere.


----------



## poppy666

Well initially this thread was titled TTC#5 i think or #4 so would explain why there is quite a few of us with more LO's :thumbup:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Well initially this thread was titled TTC#5 i think or #4 so would explain why there is quite a few of us with more LO's :thumbup:

hahah! no wonderrrr. good thing it was changed or i wouldnt have met you guys. i will never reach #4 or #5. husband and i are stopping at 2(unless we end up with 2 boys or 2 girls.. then we will have to try one more time lol, we really want one of each)


----------



## poppy666

Mother of 4 said:


> I was actually in the process of losing weight when i got pregnant...I had lost 25 lbs and that doesn't help the tummy skin after 4 kids, lol. I carried my son really low and I never recovered from the lower skin stretching....although if I pull my skin up enough...you can see the bump, LOL...TMI I know :)

LOL Well said :haha: price we pay for bring our lovlies into the world x


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well initially this thread was titled TTC#5 i think or #4 so would explain why there is quite a few of us with more LO's :thumbup:
> 
> hahah! no wonderrrr. good thing it was changed or i wouldnt have met you guys. i will never reach #4 or #5. husband and i are stopping at 2(unless we end up with 2 boys or 2 girls.. then we will have to try one more time lol, we really want one of each)Click to expand...

Thats what i said after 2 boys, id try for one more 3rd time lucky, but another boy :shrug: then 17yrs later a surprise pregnancy & yet another boy.. sooooooooooooooooooooo please bless me with a little girl bc its my last one [-o&lt;


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Mother of 4 said:
> 
> 
> I was actually in the process of losing weight when i got pregnant...I had lost 25 lbs and that doesn't help the tummy skin after 4 kids, lol. I carried my son really low and I never recovered from the lower skin stretching....although if I pull my skin up enough...you can see the bump, LOL...TMI I know :)
> 
> LOL Well said :haha: price we pay for bring our lovlies into the world xClick to expand...

Of course worth it!
I'm kinda hoping I dont get TOO big when prego, it would be nice to spare my body a little lol. I was a really small baby and am a small person now.. husband was over 10 lbs born early, as were his siblings. his poor mother!


----------



## Hopes314

aww poppy! Hopefully this will be your little girl!! Do you have a feeling its a girl in there!?


----------



## poppy666

With my 1st i weighed 7 1/2 stone n went up to nearly 11st (omg) but within a week i was back in my size 8 jeans and back to original weight, but all went down hill with my 2nd baby lol i got weighed last week n was 9 1/2 stone so not too bad, its just my stomach sticks out a bit x


----------



## Hopes314

i dont know what a stone is in weight poppy. im going to go look that up now lol


----------



## Mother of 4

Ok ladies I stayed covered with my mat. jeans, lol...here is my 12 week bump. I think I'm turned a little away from the camera but you can still see it.
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/PC040614.jpg


----------



## Hopes314

WHOOO! bump! love it


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> aww poppy! Hopefully this will be your little girl!! Do you have a feeling its a girl in there!?

No dont feel anything... but if im told that its a girl think i'll cry with shock x


----------



## Hopes314

aww. almost made me cry poppy. i hope its finally a little girl!!


----------



## Mother of 4

Hopefully you get your girl poppy...that would be great! Have you done any gender predictor quizzes...chinese birth chart or bohemian birth chart??


----------



## poppy666

Mother of 4 said:


> Ok ladies I stayed covered with my mat. jeans, lol...here is my 12 week bump. I think I'm turned a little away from the camera but you can still see it.
> https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/PC040614.jpg

Awww its a likkle bumpy :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

No done no predictions :shrug: have you? x


----------



## mrsamyrach

i have dreams bout having a boy even though i would love a girl xxx


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> aww. almost made me cry poppy. i hope its finally a little girl!!

You getting emotional? SYMPTOM :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

i always have a quasi-prego looking bump anymore. there's just no getting around it after 4 lo's. :haha: i could post a pic of my "bump" (non-prego) from back in july when my bff first started ttc and we were being silly...but then i'd just be embarrassed :blush:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy i'm praying for a little princess for you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

lol poppy ive been TRYING to symptom spot, but being sick for those few days made it hard to decide what i wanted to call a symptom lol


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy i'm praying for a little princess for you sweetie :hugs:

Awww thanks :hugs:

I will be happy with either but be amazing for my last to be a girl :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> poppy i'm praying for a little princess for you sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Awww thanks :hugs:
> 
> I will be happy with either but be amazing for my last to be a girl :happydance:Click to expand...

sure would be!!! :flower: how exciting would that be! :happydance: i would love to give dh a little boy...i know he would be so thrilled with that, but like you, i'd be happy with either :winkwink:


----------



## pk2of8

^^^^ actually make that twin boys!!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

PK Have you done your OPK yet? x got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## caz & bob

well girls just got back from the hozzy with my niece she is jew tomoz and they gave her an internal and told her to take pain killers they are nobs xxxxx


----------



## Mother of 4

poppy666 said:


> No done no predictions :shrug: have you? x

I have and mine have all come back boy! Which would be great as I only have 1 boy and 3 girls :) This is the info on the bohemain birth chart...it was right with 3 of mine and wrong with 1. I've had the chinese be right and wrong also.

*The Bohemian Birth Chart*
Are you expecting and want me to predict whether it is a boy or girl? It's simple, just call 962-1037 and give us the month it was conceived and how old mom will be when the baby is born. With 99% accuracy, I'll tell you whether to paint the room blue or pink.

You email him with the month baby was conceived and how old you will be when the baby is born...in case you want to try it here is his email: [email protected]


----------



## poppy666

Thanks, so how do i word this email bc it be so random if i just put that info wont it? lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

chinese calendar wrong for me both times!!!!


----------



## Mother of 4

poppy666 said:


> Thanks, so how do i word this email bc it be so random if i just put that info wont it? lol x

I would put in the subject line bohemian birth chart and then in the email write month baby was conceived-put the month then write age mother will be when baby is born-put your age.

He is the only one at the radio station that does the bohemian birth chart so he is used to getting the emails lol.


----------



## Mother of 4

mothercabbage said:


> chinese calendar wrong for me both times!!!!

Yeah I think the chinese is only 93% accurate although I found a site that said some people say it's only 75% accurate...which is a huge difference.


----------



## poppy666

Mother of 4 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, so how do i word this email bc it be so random if i just put that info wont it? lol x
> 
> I would put in the subject line bohemian birth chart and then in the email write month baby was conceived-put the month then write age mother will be when baby is born-put your age.
> 
> He is the only one at the radio station that does the bohemian birth chart so he is used to getting the emails lol.Click to expand...

Ok im on it now hope he dont take ages :happydance:


----------



## Mother of 4

poppy666 said:


> Mother of 4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, so how do i word this email bc it be so random if i just put that info wont it? lol x
> 
> I would put in the subject line bohemian birth chart and then in the email write month baby was conceived-put the month then write age mother will be when baby is born-put your age.
> 
> He is the only one at the radio station that does the bohemian birth chart so he is used to getting the emails lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok im on it now hope he dont take ages :happydance:Click to expand...

If he does let me know 'cause I emailed him 3 different days before I heard back then shot another email to a different crew member and got a response right away. Hopefully he's ontop of it now.


----------



## poppy666

Ok will do, ive just sent it woohooo lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

i think its just luck of the draw! depends which :spermy: gets there quicker!!
@pk any news on the SA results yet??


----------



## Damita

:wave: afternoon ladies, period is here and she was angry until I took raspberry tea and peppermint oil in sugar :)

Hows everyone? I'm now on cycle 4..


----------



## poppy666

Damita so sorry sweetie :hug:


----------



## Damita

Thanks hun, I can't stay down for long, if it didn't happen this cycle then maybe it wasn't meant to be, got to focus on what to do this month :)

Also doctor said he would refer me to a FS end of Feb, I complained and kicked up a fuss two weeks ago about my long crazy arse cycles :)


----------



## poppy666

Maybe less is more this cycle? I dunno just an idea x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey all, you have been busy this afternoon!

Hello again Motherof4! Don't be shy of posting bump pics, were all shapes and sizes here. Great little bump you got going there. Hope your ok now? x


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Maybe less is more this cycle? I dunno just an idea x

Yeah we could try it every other day, but we keep missing 3 and 2 days before ovulation.. but I am not temping or opk this month just my persona so am feeling pretty relax about it :hugs:


----------



## Mother of 4

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey all, you have been busy this afternoon!
> 
> Hello again Motherof4! Don't be shy of posting bump pics, were all shapes and sizes here. Great little bump you got going there. Hope your ok now? x

Thanks...I'm on the up hill climb now...I explained what happened better in my journal.


----------



## poppy666

Very brave without the OPKs i wouldnt of known when i was ovulating without those last cycle, but yep they say as close to ov as you can, but you could do that every cycle n nothing happen, think it just happens when it happens :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

wish i could buy pregnancy lol.. instead of waiting for "it happens when it happens"


----------



## pk2of8

will opk in about 20 mins or so poppy. just got dh's sa in the mail. count is low. everything else appears wnl (within normal limits) but count is actually very low. :nope: dh is napping so haven't shown him yet. not sure how he'll take it.... surprisingly i'm not overly upset. at least not yet. i'm really relieved that he's not infertile, which really was my biggest fear. the rest, i feel we can work through it... i'll be back on later luvs... :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ok PK will see you later & like you say it can be worked on, it could of been worse :hug:


----------



## pk2of8

yeah, it defo could have been worse, altho from what i'm reading this really is not good at all. the real issue is that with this problem, dh may not want to try any medical intervention. in that case i think it really will take a miracle for us to get pg. :-(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww PK :hugs: It only takes 1 :spermy: and your right on the money this cycle where timings concerned x


----------



## poppy666

Think you just need to take one step at a time and see how he feels when he hears the results and go from there xxx


----------



## pk2of8

i know that's true tink. i need to re-order his vitamins. he has VERY low count. 5.5 million/ml. less than 20 million is considered low. less than 10 million is considered very low. :cry:

edited...it's per ml...not per mi :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mother of 4 said:


> Thanks...I'm on the up hill climb now...I explained what happened better in my journal.

I'll come over to catch up x




Hopes314 said:


> wish i could buy pregnancy lol.. instead of waiting for "it happens when it happens"

I always used to think the same thing whilst TTC :haha: x


----------



## pk2of8

yeah that's true poppy. i'm just thinking he won't want to for many reasons. #1 the cost. #2 he already doesn't like the planning/interventions we use at home very much. i doubt he'll like straight medical intervention. :-(


----------



## Hopes314

what kind of interventions can be done to improve sperm count when it is low like that?


----------



## poppy666

ICSI I think its called 'fertility treament' xx me and dh was going to have it x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

I'm back to posting was feeling a bit down for the past few days and I was only reading.

Damita- sorry that af showed up but you have such a good attitude about trying again next month fx'd that will be it

Pk- sorry that dh's sa results weren't too good I don't know firsthand how to increase sperm count but I know there are things that can anyways sounds like u and dh had good timing this month so hopefully u won't need to worry about trying to increase hubby's sperm count

MC- I know what u mean about ttc taking over your life. That totally happened to me last month but I feel more relaxed this month I'm expecting af to come and just trying to do things with my children and get things ready for Christmas

Tink- I love the baby bump it is definately growing. I hope that u are feeling well and all is going well with the little one

Pheobe- that's good u were able to get some time off from work that sounds like a dangerous job maybe when u go back they can keep u away from the violent patients

Motherof4- u have a nice 12week bump too. I'm also a bigger girl and I think that all sizes and shapes of bumps are beautiful and my husband always talks about my stretch marks and hanging skin being beautiful because I earned them carrying his children

Amy- I usually only get one good day of ewcm sometimes only one time but I am usually oing right at that moment or within hours but it sounds like your getting more ewcm and your o is going to be pushed back from the soy

Hopes- I found that with both my pregnancies I had no symptoms at all and being sick is good because your immune system is suppressed helping baby to implant. If u decide not to test on wed then u can test on Sat with me and MC u would be late by then so if af doesn't show u would prob get a nice line on pg test

asfm- getting some things done around the house and working on Christmas stuff on the ttc front I feel absolutely nothing. I'm trying to focus on losing some weight now while still ttc somebody from another board suggested myfitnesspal and I have been using it for 2days now and I really like it. I'm still planning to test with MC and Hopes on Sat as long as af isn't here yet. I have 2dollar tree tests from last cycle I am going to use I figure at 1day late if I'm actually pg I should be able to get a good line even on the cheapie test and I could always buy a digi or frer if I'm in doubt after the cheapies.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I second Poppys thoughts, one step at a time PK. :hugs: x


----------



## MommyV

pk- I think that he can make certain diet adjustments to help sperm count go up and even though that is quite low I was reading on another thread a lady's husband was getting a procedure to retrieve and freeze his sperm and they could only find like 3 good ones so they couldn't freeze them it was so sad. You have had great timing this month and u only need 1sperm so 5.5million doesn't seem so low when u look at it that way.


----------



## poppy666

Just read vitamin B12 has been found to improve low sperm counts :shrug: https://www.fertilityfactor.com/infertility_natural_treatments_vitamins.html


----------



## pk2of8

well i've got dh taking fertile aid plus count boost plus motility boost. all by the same company. but it takes something like from 6 weeks to 3 months to replenish sperm, and he's only been taking it 1 month (and we've missed doses here and there), so if it's having any effect, we won't be able to tell for a couple of months i think. it's just a specific vita/herbal blend to help boost anti-oxidants and sperm count and such. not like it's magic pills or anything and i don't expect much from it. if nothing else, it's a good blend of vits for him. he already eats pretty healthy. not too much junk food, but we're not health food nuts either. and he exercises several times/week. we're not big drinkers. we don't smoke. there's not much left in the way of making changes. i always hesitate to tell a doc about taking vits like that, b/c they tend to scoff at herbal/homeopathic interventions, ya know?


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: evening [email protected] too good news but still not as bad as it could have been! at least you can do something to help his sperm count, like mommyv said, it only takes one!!!!
@mommy v...any symptoms yet....i dont have any....:shrug: still testing on 11th dec/saturday if no af.....xx


----------



## Hopes314

after being sick for like ever, finally hungryyyyy!

..for macaroni and cheese and giant dill pickles. husband is going to bring some home on his way home from work, although he thinks im a nut. i just havent eaten much in days and it sounds excellent!


----------



## pk2of8

oh, btw, opk was positive again altho i think less positive than yesterday (if that makes sense??)


----------



## poppy666

Well its good its fading be it a bit slow.. mine took its time to totally fade so fx all is good x


----------



## pk2of8

i had to look up icsi poppy. it's intra cytoplasmic sperm injection. it means the docs take a semen sample, and withdraw some eggs from the woman via needle and directly insert sperm into the egg to achieve conception. then they can put the fertilized egg back into the woman either in the uterus or in the fallopian tube. that's way "high-tech" and i would imagine more of a last resort type of intervention. my guess is they would suggest starting with the iui, which is intra-uterine insemination. in that, they take sperm from semen sample and just inject it past my cervix and into my uterus at ov time to give spermy a better chance. they usually 'wash' the sperm first too to get rid of all the damaged or poorly formed ones and to get rid of any plasma or whatever surrounding the sperm that would make them swim slower so the good ones have a better chance.


----------



## poppy666

Yep thats what me & dh was ready to have done & we both had no medical problems we were just classed as unexplained infertility :shrug: I suppose different fertility clinics have their own protocol x


----------



## Hopes314

ugh, i sure hope husband and/or i dont end up having some sort of fertility issue, because our insurance doesnt cover "helping us get pregnant." Dont even think they would cover SA unless he was having a medical issue.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, enjoy your macaroni and pickles lol That sounds quite yummy actually :haha:

PK honey, I don't know a lot about male interventions, but I am here for you xxxx


----------



## poppy666

I want a cold lemonade n ice lolly, sending dh shop lol x


----------



## babydream

Hey girls,

PK i'm sorry the results are not good but it could've been worse hun, and as the others say it can be worked on. I heard brazil nuts and pumpkin seeds have most selenium which is the most important for sperms, also pineapple and prawns. Maybe include these in dh's meals somehow. Fx for you hun xx

Poppy you craving weird stuff lol

Hopes, enjoy your mac and cheese with pickles!! sound good.

Hi tink, mc and all the others, hope you're well. 

Opk not quite +yet but i think in a day or two, having tiny cramps and itchy nipples. B'd last night i think we'll have to do it today too to get a good supply for ov. What do you think?? :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

ey ladies, love your bump pic tink! I also agree with whoever said are you sure its only one? 8weeks seems early for a bump! :hugs:
I also want the cure :) just got an almost positive OPK tonight :thumbup: so will deffo be ovulating! :happydance:
Keep forgetting to do my temp cause OH deactivated my alarm so will be reactivating it tonight to start doing temps to see if the coincide with my +OPK when i get it :)
Hopes stop stressing hun :hugs: goodluck for testing!
Erm sorry if i missed anyone you can prob tell where i started reading from i just chose a random post :blush:
I really want to have 6 children OH wants 2 .. we will see :shrug:
Nice bump mother of 4! :hug:
I hope you get your little girl poppy! :hugs:
Damita i'm Sorry to hear about AF girly least its time to start trying again soon though :thumbup:
Aww pk :hugs: sorry to hear about OH SA results but at least it can be worked on and he isn't infertile! 
Goodluck to all ladies testing soon!
Hey babydream, MC, Amy and anyone else that i haven't metioned! :wave: 


xxxx


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> will opk in about 20 mins or so poppy. just got dh's sa in the mail. count is low. everything else appears wnl (within normal limits) but count is actually very low. :nope: dh is napping so haven't shown him yet. not sure how he'll take it.... surprisingly i'm not overly upset. at least not yet. i'm really relieved that he's not infertile, which really was my biggest fear. the rest, i feel we can work through it... i'll be back on later luvs... :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: agree at least he is not infertile


----------



## poppy666

Awww thanks LR :kiss: it was me who said you sure there's just one in there :haha: I think you do start showing earlier when you had children bc im getting a bump now n only 6weeks :dohh:

6 kids? lol i thought i was mad on number 5 :haha:

Great news about the opk not long now sweetie :happydance:


Babydream deffo good idea get some fresh :spermy: in there waiting to pounce :thumbup:


----------



## lupinerainbow

I'm so excited about my opk :D
Haha it might change but i like the idea of 4 boys 2 girls but if i could only have one i would want a girl :thumbup:
Only thing is preseed isn't gonna be here on time unless it comes tomorrow :shrug: hopefully it will be sods law and i will not need to use it and just wasted the money :thumbup: seems good to me :happydance:
xxx


----------



## poppy666

LOL I gave mine to my sister hope it brings her luck this cycle.... dont think you get it tomorrow its Sunday? fx you have enough ewcm anyways sweetie xx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mother of 4

poppy666 said:


> Awww thanks LR :kiss: it was me who said you sure there's just one in there :haha: I think you do start showing earlier when you had children bc im getting a bump now n only 6weeks :dohh:
> 
> 6 kids? lol i thought i was mad on number 5 :haha:
> 
> Great news about the opk not long now sweetie :happydance:
> 
> 
> Babydream deffo good idea get some fresh :spermy: in there waiting to pounce :thumbup:

I have to agree I think the more kids you have the earlier you show...Poppy is this one number 5 for you too??


----------



## poppy666

It sure is lol but my eldest 3 boys are 17,18 & 19... my 8mth korben needed a playmate so luckily he's going to have one but thats it then no more, dont think my body would take another pregnancy after this :haha:


----------



## Damita

Whoa number 4 and number 5? I am so jealous, I can't even make one :(


----------



## Mother of 4

Aww...so grown up! I'm sure he'll enjoy the playmate :thumbup: I here you on the body not handling another one. I praise women that there body can handle lots of babies! Not sure how they do it. Especially the duggers, lol!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LOL I know, everybody is saying the same. BUT i have always showed very early, even with my first. And at my scan the sonographer mentioned my womb was pretty big already. I am short waisted so i guess everything moves up and out quickly, plus my muscles are weaker for holding it all in. Must add though, that the pics are me holding it it :haha: WHEN I LET IT OUT I LOOK ABOUT 4 MONTHS GONE :rofl:

@Babydream, yes get as much :spermy: as possible to wait for you eggy :) yay for itchy nipples :happydance:

@Lupine, fab news your nearly at O! :dust: :dust: :dust: x


----------



## Mother of 4

Damita said:


> Whoa number 4 and number 5? I am so jealous, I can't even make one :(

Hang in there...keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Damita

Mother of 4 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Whoa number 4 and number 5? I am so jealous, I can't even make one :(
> 
> Hang in there...keeping my fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: I just hope I manage to get two by the time I'm 30, 5 years.. should be long enough..


----------



## poppy666

Mother of 4 said:


> Aww...so grown up! I'm sure he'll enjoy the playmate :thumbup: I here you on the body not handling another one. I praise women that there body can handle lots of babies! Not sure how they do it. Especially the duggers, lol!

I think also my age is a factor too, im 41 in March and i think there is a time in one's life to say enough is enough personally, as much as i love my kids there has t be time for me & to enjoy my life and sit back n watch my boys have their children etc so im done after this little one x


----------



## lupinerainbow

I can't wait to get a bump will love it, don't care about the stretch marks or my bbs anyway i got lots of stretchmarks and bbs are small so hopefully not be too affected but i am gonna try to bf but i dont care if they are ruined i want babies i am willing to sacrifice my body for one/them :) I feel your pain damita but dont worry yourself cycle 4 is still early days :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Mother of 4

Damita said:


> Mother of 4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Whoa number 4 and number 5? I am so jealous, I can't even make one :(
> 
> Hang in there...keeping my fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs: I just hope I manage to get two by the time I'm 30, 5 years.. should be long enough..Click to expand...

Sounds like a good plan for you. Just keep your chin up. I was very young when I had my first child and my second child took 9 months to conceive. It can really tug at the heart that's for sure.


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> Whoa number 4 and number 5? I am so jealous, I can't even make one :(

Awww Damita your so young you have many child rearing years ahead of you sweetie your time will come :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Thanks ladies :hugs: when I started this process I thought I would be pregnant by now.. who knew it was so hard and mostly luck..


----------



## Mother of 4

poppy666 said:


> Mother of 4 said:
> 
> 
> Aww...so grown up! I'm sure he'll enjoy the playmate :thumbup: I here you on the body not handling another one. I praise women that there body can handle lots of babies! Not sure how they do it. Especially the duggers, lol!
> 
> I think also my age is a factor too, im 41 in March and i think there is a time in one's life to say enough is enough personally, as much as i love my kids there has t be time for me & to enjoy my life and sit back n watch my boys have their children etc so im done after this little one xClick to expand...

I completely understand. You deserve it! I on the other hand am 27 and have had too many health issues so #5 is the lucky number for us.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww :hugs: Damita xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Mother of 4 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mother of 4 said:
> 
> 
> Aww...so grown up! I'm sure he'll enjoy the playmate :thumbup: I here you on the body not handling another one. I praise women that there body can handle lots of babies! Not sure how they do it. Especially the duggers, lol!
> 
> I think also my age is a factor too, im 41 in March and i think there is a time in one's life to say enough is enough personally, as much as i love my kids there has t be time for me & to enjoy my life and sit back n watch my boys have their children etc so im done after this little one xClick to expand...
> 
> I completely understand. You deserve it! I on the other hand am 27 and have had too many health issues so #5 is the lucky number for us.Click to expand...

Yes if for health reasons then its time to stop sweetie :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Well all the elves must be shagging tonight its dead in here :haha:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## pk2of8

hey poppy...i'm back now for a bit :flower:


----------



## pk2of8

oh shoot...maybe i missed you :-( damn i can't type today at all...have to keep going back and correcting....


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh your lucky just getting ready to go lol, hows your dh? x


----------



## pk2of8

oh dang...now i really may have missed you... started scanning through the assisted conception threads...

dh is doing well. he took it really well actually. he feels like it's more a product of his age (i disagree...he's only 40) than anything else. but we talked a lot about making some changes with 'environment'...no more sports undies and such like that. he was very open to all of that. at first, he was totally against any medical intervention. the cost for it here in the states is exorbitant. way outside of our means. but i know our insurance covers some things, so he agreed to try stuff if the insurance covers it. he doesn't want to try any medication if that's what the doc recommends, but he might change his mind about that. he's willing to consult with a doc, but we're going to wait until after Christmas to start that process. he's willing to try the IUI if insurance will cover. i'm not sure it will. i hope so as that's the least invasive of the procedures once you start getting into all the big time medical interventions. dh i think is overly optimistic really about chances of conceiving without assistance now. i am relieved that he didn't take it very hard. at least, he hasn't seemed to at this point. we talked about other strategies. like for us, we defo can't bd every night around ov time. the most we should do is every other night and always try to hit the peak day. i don't know if that means the day of lh surge or day of ov though. i'll have to research that. maybe even need to do every 3rd day b/c his count is very low. the good news is that morphology (shape) was good it seemed and motility (movement) seemed good. i'm a little worried about the motility although overall it was fine. with the motility, it said normal was rapid swimmers (that go straight) at greater than 25% or a combination of slow and rapid swimmers at greater than 50%. he had only 5% rapid but total between rapid and slow was 70%, so that's a good total number and put it in the normal range but it concerns me. God, it's all so complicated. :-(


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

I thought that I o'd last Fri I had ewcm and high temps afterwards but I only temped for about 4days because I wanted to be a little more relaxed this cycle well just now I went to the loo wiped and got some slippery cm so I went and checked cervix and got some sort of yellow and stringy cm with a little blood in it. I'm not sure if I am oing now instead or its implantation or if my af is coming early(not likely). If the cm had been ew I would def say this is o because I can have some really long cycles This sort of happened to me last month when I thought I o'd at one date but after af came I realized it was a different date. Although last cycle I had real ewcm and I did have some spotting as well not too sure.


----------



## MommyV

sorry everything is so confusing pk but I'll pray for u and dh to get your little bundle of joy soon. Hopefully u won't need too much intervention and if u do insurance will cover it. I know that if we aren't able to have any more naturally we won't try anything else because it is just so darn expensive.


----------



## pk2of8

hi mommyV...it could be implantation spotting hun. you might consider bd'ing tonight just in case. but otherwise, i would just say go back to watching your temps hun...


----------



## pk2of8

i hope so too mommyV. i know our insurance covers some things, but i know it's not so extensive as to cover like ivf. and i won't ask dh to do that if that's what it comes down to for us. just too expensive and i don't want him to be stressed about the cost to us or feel like the expense is his "fault". i'm not really in shock...i have felt for a long time that this was going to be an issue for us...since long before we started ttc. just a sense about it. but the reality of it at the mo is a little hard to take all in.


----------



## MommyV

I'm glad that u are able to take this all in stride. I'm sure that helps dh to stay calm knowing that u aren't getting all upset or freaking out. I hope u won't need any intervention and u get your bfp this cycle. 

asfm- I'm pretty sure that we will bd tonight we haven't in a while and dh is itching to get some so I really need to get back to temping and if I get af this cycle I am def getting opk's no more fooling around. This confusion causes more stress than knowing what is going on and not being pg.


----------



## pk2of8

thank you mommyV :hugs: i hear ya about the confusion. i hate that more than anything...and being in the dark. i'd much rather just know!!! well :dust: and fx for you for this cycle too hun! i gotta go. we're grilling burgers and hot dogs tonight, and i need to go get everything else ready! i'll chat with you and the other girls more tomorrow i'm sure! :kiss:


----------



## mrsamyrach

earache
toothache
headache
stuffy nose
sore chest
chesty cough
ended up working couldnt do with out me

god i feels shit if i was a horse they would shoot me

night x


----------



## pk2of8

aw poor amy. i hope you get well soon luv! :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

mrsamyrach said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> well works rung me and given me the weekend off brill xx
> 
> ive still got cold tooo xx
> 
> thanks tink just check my monitor another fecking high???
> 
> hi amy x
> is it the cbfm ur using??? i used 1 for 5 cycles and never got a peak once, used to just get 3/4 high days on mine. and i fell on 5th cycle, and by the sounds of ur symptons and everything it looks like ur doing really well. so dont give up hope b/c of no peaks. fxd that ur moment is on the horizon hun. loadsa sticky dust to u xxx:dust::dust: and to all the other ding dongs approaching their 2ww xxxxx:dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> feeebs mi lickle preggy pie muncher lol
> yes it is all other times ive had 2 highs then 2 peaks
> i think it is summat to do with soy lots more snot
> so shagged this morning gonna leave it while tomoz night
> what do youuuuuu think xClick to expand...

i personally think my little sweet potato, that ur doing all the right things and to keep on shagging, as it appears that everything is going so well. u have all the symptons i didnt. hence my using soft cups and conceive+. i am rooting for u loveheart :happydance::flower::hugs: xxx


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> ALRIGHT.. why is tink the only one brave enough to post bump pictures, there are TONS of prego ding dongs now!!

hehehehe alas hopes, i am a chunky girl and the only bump u will see is from my pre-pg chocoholic days:rofl::rofl: plus i am shy too :blush: xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning DingDongs!

Sorry wasn't about for long last night, I ended up having an early night just to get relief from the Morning Sickness.......pfft morning, what a joke, had to be a man who named it that. 

Phoebe honey, nothing wrong with your figure, or you Poppy! I'm not exactly skinny, and you should see the draping stretched marked skin under my leggings lol 

PK thinking of you honey, so it sounds like DH :spermy: are few in numbers but good swimmers, that right? if anything was gonna go wrong, thats got to be the best case scenario, just means your chances are less each month right? I agree you need to rethink the BDing timing, but to be honest that has happened naturally this month......maybe all part of Gods plan honey. Anyhow, I'm thinking of you both x


----------



## phoebe

morning tink, ty for ur kind words regarding figures lol. sorry to hear the sickness has taken u badly. not been coping too well with it myself tbh. but am making myself eat little and often as my bms are dropping quite dramatically now. but the dmw said that it is normal around this time in 1st tri. so i'm not fretting too much......she says lol. btw love ur new bump piccy...v.v.v.cute:thumbup:. have a busy wk lined up for me this wk. tom i have got smoking clinic as i am desperately trying to stop, have really cut down but cant make that final quit moment ( but methinks the recent stresses have not helped) then tues i have my booking app with mw, what will i expect form that hun?? then on thurs i have my diabetic yearly check up yoiks!!! god i hate the foot score:haha::haha:. so its kinda lucky i do have this wk off, as i wouldnt have time to work amongst all this hehe!! hope u feel betterer soon lovely hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

morning all doing a nice roast today and chilling think i will do another test in the morning if no af xxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all...hope your all well.....have no fear! i will post pics of my bump daily, if/when i get bfp!!!!:haha:
@pk..hope you wont need any interventions, FXd for that bfp this cycle!!!! ill be praying for you sweetie:flower:
@poppy..did you get an email bk about the bohimian gender chart! i still say girl.....
@tink...i say girl for you too! just b/c of the sickness..i was awful with :sick: with chloe, but hardly any with connor! which would you prefer?
@mommyv...sounds like implantation to me...still testing on sat?
@hopes...are you still testing with me n mommyv?
@phobe...hope your well!!! get a pic of bump posted soon!!!! xx
:wave: to all other ding dongs...xx
im ok today! no af/preggo symptoms at all.....:shrug:....6 sleeps til testing!!!:happydance:
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

@caz....gl and :dust: for testing tmoz xx
@babydream...dont forget a "dark" one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: all...hope your all well.....have no fear! i will post pics of my bump daily, if/when i get bfp!!!!:haha:
> @pk..hope you wont need any interventions, FXd for that bfp this cycle!!!! ill be praying for you sweetie:flower:
> @poppy..did you get an email bk about the bohimian gender chart! i still say girl.....
> @tink...i say girl for you too! just b/c of the sickness..i was awful with :sick: with chloe, but hardly any with connor! which would you prefer?
> @mommyv...sounds like implantation to me...still testing on sat?
> @hopes...are you still testing with me n mommyv?
> @phobe...hope your well!!! get a pic of bump posted soon!!!! xx
> :wave: to all other ding dongs...xx
> im ok today! no af/preggo symptoms at all.....:shrug:....6 sleeps til testing!!!:happydance:
> :hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxx

hi mother xx:hi::hi::hi:
only 6 sleeps til testing eh?? cant wait fxd for u sweety xx i cant poost bump pics i am way too embarrassed:blush::haha: whats this about the bohemian gender doings?? i did my chinese predictor the other day and it said that i will have a girl:pink: but i dont mind either ways. just cant wait to meet him/her. i hope ur well and fxd for ur testings woohoo xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: phobe.....id never heard of the bohimian gender predictions b4 but another ding dong was telling poppy about them yesterday, cant remember who it was :blush: sorry...but as for the chinese calendar..WRONG both times for me...i think its luck of the :spermy: draw!!! xxx as for me testing.wish me luck!!..i think ill need it....


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: phobe.....id never heard of the bohimian gender predictions b4 but another ding dong was telling poppy about them yesterday, cant remember who it was :blush: sorry...but as for the chinese calendar..WRONG both times for me...i think its luck of the :spermy: draw!!! xxx as for me testing.wish me luck!!..i think ill need it....

it sure is honey, well good luck for ur testing date:thumbup:. i have a good vibe about u this cycle. in fact i have feel good vibes for all the testers:winkwink: hugs and sticky dust all round :hugs::hugs:xxxxxx:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx phobe:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: good morning luvs. i was up v v late last night with dh. just surfing the net and watching tv together. wasn't v sleepy...paying for it now tho. i'm exhausted. dh is still sleeping, but i have a hard time sleeping past a certain time in the morning. anywho...

phoebe, will good for your appts this wk sweetie...fx the smoking one will be successful for you too luv as that's so important for the :baby: :hugs:

thank you tink...i think that's the way i undy it all too. even tho, i wish more of them were 'rapid' swimmers than slow, but at least it seems there's a good strong amount that do swim properly and in the right direction. :shrug: I agree with you that the way things happened this cycle was defo a part of God's plan. especially given what we know now about the circumstances. :flower: i'm still struggling with how i feel about it and about this cycle now. i suppose i will for a while. i don't really feel so hopeful now, but i'm not depressed about it either. just kind of 'here' with it for the mo. i guess still trying to process it all. :hugs:

MC, thank you too luv :hugs: it would be a miracle for this to be our month...for any month to be our month i think, but a miracle i would be ecstatic over. i know it's a miracle any time anyone conceives...oh good grief...you know what i mean... :dohh: i think you're looking very good for your bfp sweetie!!! :happydance: 

re: ms...i had it much much worse with my son than with my girls (just fyi :winkwink:), but my son also started as a twin pg so that may have something to do with it too :shrug:

caz hun, how long is your luteal phase do you know? you'll still only be 9dpo tomorrow, which i think in general is just still too early to test and get a bfp most of the time....:hugs:

sorry if i missed anyone already on this am... this is me-------->:sleep:


----------



## babydream

Hello girls,

Tink, sorry you're feeling crappy hun, hope it'll pass soon xx (((hugs)))

Pheobe, hope you're okay, a week off is just what you need sweetie, enjoy it xx

I'm curious about that bohemian gender stuff too. Would be lovely to have a girl, wouldn't it poppy?? Fx hun. I heard it somewhere years ago that some couples can only make one gender for some reason. Not quite sure if it's true though.

MC, i know!! Dark!!! Had a brew earlier, peed at 11.15 and i think i should be able to keep it until 2pm. I'm gonna do a cb digi as i don't have any cheapie left. Hope it's a smiley face. We dtd last night and dh is ready for tonight too. Do you think it's okay? It's not the best to do it every night i know. What should i do???

Hope everyone's having a good day xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

oh PS: my temps had another good jump again this morning, so i'm defo in the 2ww now. i'm a little puzzled by my last cycle's luteal phase tho...it was 15 days whereas my 2 previous cycles were both 13 days right on. :shrug: so i don't know if i should count 13dpo or 15 dpo (or 14 for that matter) to know when to expect af for testing??? what do you girls think??? :dohh::wacko:


----------



## babydream

Hi PK, yaaaaay for the tww, relax now hun. I'd say 14days, meet in the middle. 

You do need a rest today sweetie, sleep is important xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

thank you babyd...yes, may take a nap later this afternoon :hugs: yes, i'm wondering if ff will suggest 14 days too. guess i'll know tomorrow after it pinpoints my ov date.


----------



## coral11680

hi ladies :hi:

Still feeling very yucky today, at least I got a good lay in though, DH is off work today:thumbup:

PK sorry about the SA results but at least you know now and will try to increase them. I really hope you dont have to, you may be pregnant now hun:hugs: If you decide to maybe IUI is the way to go. My friend is a nurse on a fertility ward she washes the sperm etc.

Amy hun I know how ya feel I'm as a sick as a dog too, its crap isnt it.:hugs:

Babyd, I would BD again tonight if you can, I did it 3 days in a row the cycle I got my BFP

Tink love the bump pics hun. I will post when I get more of one.


----------



## poppy666

Morning everyone :flower:

MC i sent that email regarding bohimian gender but put october as my month when i concieved instead of november :dohh: lol so sent another one today, think i will send a few so they hurry n reply :haha:

PK hugeeeeeeeeeeee :hug: i dont know much about low spermies so not gonna pretend i do, but im praying one little precious spermy got through this cycle for you :hugs:

Need to read back ive forgotten now what to say :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> Tink, sorry you're feeling crappy hun, hope it'll pass soon xx (((hugs)))
> 
> Pheobe, hope you're okay, a week off is just what you need sweetie, enjoy it xx
> 
> I'm curious about that bohemian gender stuff too. Would be lovely to have a girl, wouldn't it poppy?? Fx hun. I heard it somewhere years ago that some couples can only make one gender for some reason. Not quite sure if it's true though.
> 
> MC, i know!! Dark!!! Had a brew earlier, peed at 11.15 and i think i should be able to keep it until 2pm. I'm gonna do a cb digi as i don't have any cheapie left. Hope it's a smiley face. We dtd last night and dh is ready for tonight too. Do you think it's okay? It's not the best to do it every night i know. What should i do???
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good day xxxxxxxxxxxx

hi hunni, id maybe leave it a day and let the :spermy: build bk up but its up to you, you just do what you think will be good....:thumbup:
p.s....ill be on fb shortly xx


----------



## mothercabbage

pk2of8 said:


> oh PS: my temps had another good jump again this morning, so i'm defo in the 2ww now. i'm a little puzzled by my last cycle's luteal phase tho...it was 15 days whereas my 2 previous cycles were both 13 days right on. :shrug: so i don't know if i should count 13dpo or 15 dpo (or 14 for that matter) to know when to expect af for testing??? what do you girls think??? :dohh::wacko:

id go with 14! right in the middle like BD said! xx:kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Morning everyone :flower:
> 
> MC i sent that email regarding bohimian gender but put october as my month when i concieved instead of november :dohh: lol so sent another one today, think i will send a few so they hurry n reply :haha:
> 
> PK hugeeeeeeeeeeee :hug: i dont know much about low spermies so not gonna pretend i do, but im praying one little precious spermy got through this cycle for you :hugs:
> 
> Need to read back ive forgotten now what to say :haha:

:haha: you divvy! :dohh: hope they email soon!!:kiss:


----------



## poppy666

I know im a right plank, didnt realise till today lmao... snow melting here slowly but very icy on paths n roads xx


----------



## caz & bob

anyone want to add me on fb carrie ann walsh my pic is me and the oh kissing xxx


----------



## poppy666

Caz you made me hungry now talking about a roast dinner x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Feckkkkkkkkinggggg hellllllllllllllll
5th high on a trot 
my temp has shot up but think its the illness but i dont feel as bad this morning

morning to everyone else
dont know whether to shag tonight or what cos he wont do it all fecking week xx


----------



## phoebe

mrsamyrach said:


> Feckkkkkkkkinggggg hellllllllllllllll
> 5th high on a trot
> my temp has shot up but think its the illness but i dont feel as bad this morning
> 
> morning to everyone else
> dont know whether to shag tonight or what cos he wont do it all fecking week xx

go for it amy, as i said b4 it can only be a good thing hun. as for ur 5th high i used to get those and with u feeling so poorly, maybe thats a good sign too. as before i got my positive, i was as sick as a hound, was full of cold, dicky tum everything.....good luck lovely xxxx:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

phoebe said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> Feckkkkkkkkinggggg hellllllllllllllll
> 5th high on a trot
> my temp has shot up but think its the illness but i dont feel as bad this morning
> 
> morning to everyone else
> dont know whether to shag tonight or what cos he wont do it all fecking week xx
> 
> go for it amy, as i said b4 it can only be a good thing hun. as for ur 5th high i used to get those and with u feeling so poorly, maybe thats a good sign too. as before i got my positive, i was as sick as a hound, was full of cold, dicky tum everything.....good luck lovely xxxx:thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
come peak time he wont do it ill have to take him out and get him pissed xx


----------



## poppy666

Did you do it last night Amy?

@ get him pissed :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

@ amy :haha: u will be fine, keep at it xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

get him pissed!!!! or tie him to the bed! lol


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,

MC- I am still testing on Sat I'm not quite sure what that was last night but I don't think it was o because I didn't really have any cm after that strange. Anything happening with you? I hope that when we test on Sat we all have lines then we can join the rest of the prego ladies here.

Babydream- I hope all is going well with you. I don't have any bd advice but I hope that u get your pos opk soon

PK- like some of the other ladies said I would try testing at 14dpo that should give you an accurrate result 

Pheobe- I hope that all in well with u and the lo. Good job on trying to quit smoking I know how hard it is I quit about 7years ago and it was definately a challange especially the first month or so.

Tink- I hope that all is well with u. Your bump is so cute. I didn't really look pg with mine until I was about 16weeks but I have a little extra fluff and I'm long waisted with short legs it's quite the combo

Poppy- Hope all is well with u. Have u been able to get Korben to sleep through the night in his bed? It's so hard to do especially when they are crying and making u feel so bad.

Amy- sorry that you are feeling so unwell. I hope that u can still get your bding in because I know it can be hard when u feel like crap.

Coral- that's good that u got to sleep in this morning I'm sure that u r completely exhausted between night work the children and early pregnancy

Cas- hi hope that u r well also. Where r u in your cycle?


----------



## mrsamyrach

no no shaggy last night did it early hours of sat morning so possibly tonight as well xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Phoebe, thanks for the sweet message this morning, think i must have just missed you. I have given up smoking, had cut down massively to about 1 or two a day whilst TTC. Then managed to kick that on the head to nothing, the morning sickness helps, I can stand the taste and smell :haha: you can do it honey! glad you have got yourself some support. expect very little apart from endless forms and a BP n weight check from your booking. Also be HONEST about your smoking status, i was breathalysed on a co2 machine at mine, so if i had been lying she would have known. Enjoy that week off honey, you can keep my company on here :)

PK I would go with 14 days like everyone else suggested

Amy its up to you honey, same goes for Baby dream. I BD'd every day in my fertile window (every other day till LH surge, then everyday till 2DPO) BUT you don't need to do it as much, and if there are male sperm issues its important to leave a little time between sessions. Hope your feeling a little better now Amy :hugs:

Hey mommyv! handy not to show till then as its easy to keep the secret before. Everyone knows about me now, it became to obvious.....bump.....throwing up.....kids knew....... lol

Hey Pops, MC, yes I'm kinda hoping for a girl this time. Obviously would love a boy too, but if i had to pick one out I'd have a girl cause I only have 1 and they can share a room lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwww...little girls are cute at first then they grow up into hormonal nightmares my DD is 11 now and hitting puberty!! arghhhhhh shes a nightmare!


----------



## babydream

Opk is still negative, i'm so pissed off!!!!! I might skip tonight's b'ding but what if it's pos tomorrow and tonight is important??? shit shit shit


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Did you do it last night Babydream?


----------



## babydream

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Did you do it last night Babydream?

yes we did tink, and the night before too xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

thats how i feel x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Have a break tonight then :) x


----------



## mrsamyrach

anyone watching 9 months xx


----------



## poppy666

When is it on?

Flaming landlords piss me off, ive got no heating now till Tuesday boiler packed up it needs a part which he cant get till then pfft :growlmad: bloody thing is leaking all over kitchen worktop n im emptying a bucket every 30 minutes... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## babydream

Just wanted to ask the same Amy!! :) enjoy!

It's on channel 4+1!

Poppy that sucks hun!!! Never understood why nothing can be done on a Sunday!! Hope you'll be okay xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks babydream got a electric heater here, will have to do till Tuesday i guess, gonna go find this channel xx


----------



## poppy666

Found it thought it was a documentary lol but its that film ive watched loads of times :haha:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:

Hey ladies....

Phoebe, so glad you have a week off from work and can attend all your appointments in the same.

Tink, I hope your ms gets better.

PK, sorry about Dh results. Like you said it may be low, but I am sure there are healthy ways to increase his :spermy: praying for hun:hugs:

Damita, sorry the:witch:, please dont give up your so young I know things will work out for you.

Amy, just keep on:sex: my dear:hugs:

Poppy, keep ya chin up hun:hugs:

Baby & Cora, MC & all the DING DONGS:hugs:

AFM, I did on OPK Friday night and last night and they were both identical. I had cramping pains yesterday and loads of cm. Its was wet and creamy this time. Well it was more wet on Friday than Saturday. Sorry for the TMI. So we :sex: last night cause I have been so busy. So that's all for me. So I start my tww today. No testing for until the 12/18 when :af: is due. Oh and its snowing today!! YAY!!!...just flurries it wont stick, but its is beautiful to watch. 

I am off to church, I will catch up with you ladies this evening


----------



## poppy666

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy fx for you sweetie, now the wait begins :hugs: :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China, your :sex:ing sounds right on the money for O :) FX for you, and tons of :dust: for you TTW x

Damn, missed nine months :( I love cheesy baby/family films lol I was busy ironing, fun.

Pops, that sucks about your heating! Do you just have the one heater? criky, sounds like a nightmare to me :hugs: hope he's true to his word and gets it sorted asap x


----------



## mrsamyrach

good god how many people are testing on 18th 
me,china,pk who else
it will be an almighty piss test lol
and fuck it im not going to work


----------



## poppy666

Yeah no gas fires in the house so i bought this mobile electric heater mainly for kitchen bc its damp n cold in there, hopefully we wont get freezing temps till after Tuesday lol, will put heater in with korben when he goes bed keep him warm x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> good god how many people are testing on 18th
> me,china,pk who else
> it will be an almighty piss test lol
> and fuck it im not going to work

I know i cant wait :0) will hopefully be one lucky day :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh dear, i really feel for you. I had to make do with portable heaters one winter, and was freezing....and i had about 3! FX the weather stays reasonable x


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey all how r we all???

Well hopefully next cycle will be positive for me but still NTNP me thinks AF due 28th Dec but if do fall pg this month baby will be due same month as Mckenzie lol 

I am starting back at wk tomorrow 1 day a week temporary until they have someone else trained up and they don't need me again!! So Mckenzie and Kieran will have quality daddy and son time which will be good.


----------



## Damita

sleeping bubs said:


> Hey all how r we all???
> 
> Well hopefully next cycle will be positive for me but still NTNP me thinks AF due 28th Dec but if do fall pg this month baby will be due same month as Mckenzie lol
> 
> I am starting back at wk tomorrow 1 day a week temporary until they have someone else trained up and they don't need me again!! So Mckenzie and Kieran will have quality daddy and son time which will be good.

Good luck with this cycle :hugs: I'll be testing end of Dec (I think)..

Good luck with work hun


----------



## mrsamyrach

:gun::gun::gun: shoooot meeeeeee
earache
toothache
headache
stuffy nose
sore chest
chesty cough

now add fecking diarrheoa


----------



## poppy666

Oooooo Amy your not doing good this cycle :hugs: fx its a good thing tho ( may not fee it atm) xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Help :( i have a huge dilemma (sort of.. it feels it anyway) .. i have 2 opks left and an almost positive but i dont know whether to class this as my positive cause its same darkness as yesterday its just a bit lighter than the control line if it wasnt surely it would keep getting darker.. oh i'm stressed OH has agreed to do it 4 days in a row when i get positive but now i don't know whether to start now cause i know he will not do it longer than 4 days .. i have no money and OH wont buy any more OPK cause he doesn't want to waste money if i get preg this month.. We dtd last night but werent going to tonight so i don't know whether to tell him it is positive? or if it genuinely is.. plus its cycle day (17 i think check my ticker) and still no positive? tried to get picture but my phone is rubbish.. :( Oh CP high, soft, open CM- watery, no EWCM although could be due to dtd yesterday?
Sorry for selfish post will read back now and write to you all! just stressing!
xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

lupppy im the same im on cd16 only high no peak on monitor and i know gaz aint gonna get his cockle out all week sooooooooooooo i dont know what to do
its the bloody soy luvvie xxx


----------



## poppy666

If you did it last night your covered sweetie, so miss tonight and test again tomoz xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thanks poppy was hoping you would say miss tonight i am in alot of pain with my hips and dtd when in this pain is not good :cry: and yeah i think it is amy suppose its worth it for a good egg though, can you not just not take no for an answer like throw yourself at him sort of thing :shrug: try to keep it up at least every other day :hugs:


xxxx


----------



## poppy666

If anything LR it'll be nice and fresh tomorrow evening, so just chill tonight sweetie :hugs:

gonna put korben bed he moaning xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

lupinerainbow said:


> Thanks poppy was hoping you would say miss tonight i am in alot of pain with my hips and dtd when in this pain is not good :cry: and yeah i think it is amy suppose its worth it for a good egg though, can you not just not take no for an answer like throw yourself at him sort of thing :shrug: try to keep it up at least every other day :hugs:
> 
> 
> xxxx

ive just spat mi mint ice cream out lol noooooo hes so tight lol


----------



## lupinerainbow

That sucks amy horrible OH's :growlmad: :haha: i love mint ice cream yum! you shouldnt spit it out :haha:
Okay poppy how is the sleeping alone thing going? 
xxx


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> That sucks amy horrible OH's :growlmad: :haha: i love mint ice cream yum! you shouldnt spit it out :haha:
> Okay poppy how is the sleeping alone thing going?
> xxx

Its not working atm lol by 6pm im sooooooooooooo tired n nauseated all i want is an easy life so i put him down in my bed :dohh: i know its bad, but ive no energy by 7.30 to fight with him, once i get my energy levels back im gonna work on it x

ps amy my fav is rum & raisin ice cream x


----------



## mrsamyrach

soooooooooooo guys ive just checked the piss stick from this morning and there is a faint 2nd line on it so im thinking i may get a peak tomorrow xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Lupine! I agree with Poppy, take a break tonight honey. x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> soooooooooooo guys ive just checked the piss stick from this morning and there is a faint 2nd line on it so im thinking i may get a peak tomorrow xxx

fx amy this is it for you xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Amy, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mint ice cream, I want sum!!!!!!!! no fair all the shops r shut grrrrr. Yes your surly due O very soon Amy! ooooooooh I got such a great feeling about this cycle for everyone :) x


----------



## poppy666

I like it when you say that Tink :haha: sends good vibes x


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: hey luvs...just got back from a nice lunch out with dh at one of our favey restaurants after church. we picked up mcd's for the kids and brought them home :haha: and went out w/o them. it was a nice little break for us. we haven't talked about the sa since yesterday, but i think all's well. i think dh is good with what we discussed and will follow through come the new year. that's of course if no bfp this cycle. while at lunch, we were talking about my work situation and that i'll be putting in my 2 wks notice on Dec 17. i was thinking about that (i didn't tell dh) that dec 17 would be 14dpo for me. would be SO awesome to have my bfp that morning and be able to give my notice the same day. it would literally be the icing on the cake for me. i guess we'll see...

i just found out a girlfriend of mine will be in our area next wkend to visit and we're going to do dinner. she had trouble ttc due to endometriosis and they had to go through several rounds of ivf. she just had twins (1 boy, 1 girl) in May of this year. i hope i can get her aside from the dh's for a short time to talk about ttc with her. if not, i'll call her... 

anyway, amy, so sorry you are feeling so sick luv. i hope it goes away soon! :hugs: babyd and LR, i agree with the others...don't worry about bd'ing tonight. i'm sure you have it covered. poppy, that's terrible about your heating sweetie! stay bundled up!!! china, tink :hugs: hope you're having a good day!


----------



## mrsamyrach

buttttttttttttt ive got sticky cm though could i have ovd 
i just dont know im just gonna google xxx
im typing with bog roll stuck up each nostril xx


----------



## pk2of8

possible you've ov'd twice amy??? maybe...looking at your temps and considering the soy. i would say just keep bd'ing every other day at least if you are still getting highs on your monitor.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> I like it when you say that Tink :haha: sends good vibes x

:haha: :dust: 

ALL THE DING DONGS BY CHRISTMAS > :cloud9: :bfp:


----------



## poppy666

Anyone else getting a ratty arse? lol ive been so irritable tonight dunno whats up with me :dohh: think i need a full weeks sleep without anyone waking me up all the time :cry:

Totally off beef burgers now ewww they horrid x


----------



## mrsamyrach

immmm bored just watching kerry katona x


----------



## poppy666

I like her, not many do but everyone has their faults we not perfect x


----------



## pk2of8

nothing on tv... :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

nothing on here either, waiting for koeben to wake so i can feed him x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> I like her, not many do but everyone has their faults we not perfect x

i like her shes just been unlucky in love and that thing she married what a fecking scrounger x


----------



## pk2of8

we settled on a movie...disney's the sorcerer's apprentice. good so far...


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> China, your :sex:ing sounds right on the money for O :) FX for you, and tons of :dust: for you TTW x
> 
> Damn, missed nine months :( I love cheesy baby/family films lol I was busy ironing, fun.
> 
> Pops, that sucks about your heating! Do you just have the one heater? criky, sounds like a nightmare to me :hugs: hope he's true to his word and gets it sorted asap x

Tink, I hope your right cause I only dtd once:shrug:


----------



## China girl

I'm cold and full:haha:

Going to watch Sunday night football with the hubbs, you ladies have a good night and I will chat with you all in the morning:flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all, hope your all well today!!!!
@poppy...i totally went off beef burgers when i was preggo, and i was an awful grump too!!!:haha: hormone city!!!!!!
@china...when will you be testing? not sure if your ticker is out? :dust:
@tink.....hows the :sick: today? hope its not too bad..:hugs:
@coral...youve not been online as much:shrug: hope your ok hunni, are you still working that job in boots?
@babydream...i look forward to your opk result later!!!!! hope its +...FXd :hug:
@hopes and mommyv...my fellow testers!!!! any symptoms? i only have the usual pre-af symptoms!...:dust: for saturday!!
@pk...whats that opk saying today? and :hug: and :dust: for this cycle!!!!!!!!!! FXd its your turn!!
@ all other dingdongs! :hugs::friends: hope your all well! :thumbup:
as for me......no noticeable symptoms, well not anything out of the ordinary for this point in my cycle anyway..9dpo today...*sighs*
Chloe back to school today, after a week off for the snow! going to be soooooooo peaceful when connor has his afternoon nap! :yipee:
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

:sick: even the thought of em makes me gip :haha:

Morning ding dongs :wave:

Im feeling good today :happydance: could do with a bath but no heating till this afternoon ( he better come).

Any testers coming up this week? MC your saturday arnt you :hugs: Think everyone's in the 2ww now arnt they :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea im sitting it out until af due this cycle....ill be expecting AF on saturday(14dpo)...so if its not here ill poas, :holly: are getting increasinglly tender, but if you remember...this is usual for af...CP is still high...but not a good pregnancy indicator...a bit of CM.....think thats my SS for today....:haha:
hope they get your heating sorted!!!! its too cold for no heating!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i remember your :holly: being sore before, but hey ho who knows :shrug: i got jack shit where symptoms were concerned lol didnt even get the creamy cm that some got ( im having an alien) :haha:

korben keeps pulling himself up to the TV talking to it pfft keep dragging him back down bc not good for the eyes & he's back up there :growlmad:

Hows connor today? Chloe gone school, peaceful day for you lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning MC, Pops :) :wave:

Sickness is the same, kicking in as we speak for the day.......

My boiler is on the blink today, no hot water, but the heating is just about working, but not so hot. Don't want to have to ring landlord cause house is messy and I'm too tired to do anything about it :( Its not that bad, but everywhere needs a good paint and I'm behind with all the washing and in the middle of having a big clear out (bin bags full of stuff all dotted around etc) grrrrrr i just wanna sllllleeeeeeeeeeppppppppp

Very excited about the upcoming testing, not long now! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I remember my kids doing the same with the TV I was back n forth like a yo yo. It got to a point where they realized they shouldn't do it, and peered cheekily back at me as they did it lol Cricky, back to them days again......


----------



## poppy666

LOL nooooooooooooooooooooooo not your boiler too :dohh: i know what you mean about trying to keep house clean if you have to call landlord, luckily mine just sent the plumber he didnt come down.

He's just rang me plumber on his way, which is good cos i think my dryer packing up now it keeps stopping n has an error 10 on the screen geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez everything goes at the wrong times in my house x


----------



## PJ32

Hi All, hope all the ding dongs are well. It's been ages since I've popped in. At home with a stinking cold so thought I would catch up with everyone.


----------



## coral11680

morning ding dongs !
Hi Pops, cabs, Tink :hi:

Thanks for asking cabs, I'm ok just feeling sick all the time(all that talk of beef burgers making me gag) and have a bad cold on top, and tired! lol I am still working at boots yes. Need to go tonight and tomorrow :( oh well at least its extra money for Xmas.

Cabs, glad you are waiting to test, not long now fingers crossed for you hunni :hugs:
Pops, so the morning sickness has kicked in now huh, sorry it is horrible isnt it:hugs:
Tink, I feel the same my house is a mess, I'm usually good with it but with being :sick: and cold and exhausted I cant keep up with it!:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

hi PJ, how are you? do you have morning sickness too?


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol I remember my kids doing the same with the TV I was back n forth like a yo yo. It got to a point where they realized they shouldn't do it, and peered cheekily back at me as they did it lol Cricky, back to them days again......

Yeah he looks back at me, told him he's grounded now, he thinks its funny having me up n down :haha:

Yes you got it all to look forward to Tink lol. Awww hope sickness settles a bit for you :hugs: i get it in waves in afternoon n teatime, but its not bad x


----------



## PJ32

coral11680 said:


> hi PJ, how are you? do you have morning sickness too?

Hi Coral I'm good thanks how are you? No sickness yet touch wood. Still really bloated and farty (TMI). How about you?


----------



## Damita

Morning ladies :flower:

What have I missed?


----------



## mrsamyrach

my fecking temps are all over the place
bog roll still up nose i think ive ovd if i have ive fucked it
soooooooooooooooo more snow forecasted tonight
cant wait


----------



## coral11680

:hugs:PJ, its kicked in for me but not bad all the time, comes and goes. I'm bloated and gassy too!:haha:
Hi Damita :hi: how r u hun?:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Gald I'm not the only one with a house that i would rather not invited anybody into lol trouble is my landlord tried fixing the boiler before calling a plumber the last time it was on the blink. I just know what hes like, came in and asked when the last time was i cleaned the oven..........there is NO WAY I'm gonna stomach cleaning that out today........ewwwwwww Just gonna have to tell him why the house is like it is, its actually quite acceptable really i guess, but i have major problems letting anybody in when its less than perfect lol ahhhhhhhh shuddup tink, text the landlord n go back to sleeeeeeep lol

Coral, you have my admiration. The sickness and tiredness alone has me layed up most of the day, i don't know how your managing to do night shifts! x

Good morning PJ, damita! :wave:

:haha: @Korben


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy and tink....you 2 arent having much luck with boilers...:growlmad: hope you get them sorted asap!!!! :cold:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

AMY, I don't think you have O'd, i think the couple of higher temps are due to illness. Usually you will see a sustained shift of temps rising by approx 0.2 at least from you pre O temps. I would bet your on the verge though, seems about time for it to pop x


----------



## mothercabbage

arent you the bringer of good news amy!!!! more fecking snow???????????????????? great!!! hope you Ov soon!! will keep you warm :sex: though!! :haha:
@:wave: pj and damita! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Gald I'm not the only one with a house that i would rather not invited anybody into lol trouble is my landlord tried fixing the boiler before calling a plumber the last time it was on the blink. I just know what hes like, came in and asked when the last time was i cleaned the oven..........there is NO WAY I'm gonna stomach cleaning that out today........ewwwwwww Just gonna have to tell him why the house is like it is, its actually quite acceptable really i guess, but i have major problems letting anybody in when its less than perfect lol ahhhhhhhh shuddup tink, text the landlord n go back to sleeeeeeep lol
> 
> Coral, you have my admiration. The sickness and tiredness alone has me layed up most of the day, i don't know how your managing to do night shifts! x
> 
> Good morning PJ, damita! :wave:
> 
> :haha: @Korben

Tink just tell him to feck off he gets his rent :growlmad:, you'll clean house when your well, i cant wait t go me, got boiler bloke here and he said ' got a lot of damp in here' yeah my landlord dont give a toss if there is damp n black all over the kitchen walls etc


----------



## coral11680

yeah I agree with poppy, its none of his business when you clean, if he is that bothered he can clean the bloody oven! as long as you pay the rent tats all he should worry about. You need him to fix the boiler hun:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Agreed, will text him. I need a shower :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Another 2 BFPs off the Soy thread :happydance: hope it works its magic in here with our ding dongs [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Boiler fixed too for now, its discontinued so having to use secondhand parts pfft.... landlord waiting for his rent this week, we've held it back bc i got a few houses to view this week & if i find one im using it on the deposit.. i paid 400 bond for this one but i know i wont get it back or he'll hold it forever so im not stupid will hold rent :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

id do the same poppy!!! :thumbup: good for you!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yay for fixed boiler :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

You sorted yours Tink?


----------



## phoebe

greetings and salutations!!!!! xxxxx
:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: phobe! xx


----------



## Hopes314

missed you guys yesterdayyy. was pretty busy. nothing new for me. creamy/ewcm. post ov temps. dont know when i ovd. lame.


----------



## phoebe

hi mother how u doing??? xx


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: morning girls. i got my crosshairs today on ff so just waiting it out now. 2 weeks is a looooooooonnnnnnng time. :dohh: 2 weeks is when i give notice at work too...dec 17th. i am counting down!!!!!!!!!!! ff says i should test on dec 18th like a lot of you girls. i don't know if i'll be able to wait that long, but i know it will be sooooo hard to look at the bfn's even if they're too early. :dohh: so i don't know...

tink, get you're boiler fixed luv! too cold :cold: bbbrrrrr... even here, it's in the 30's (f) this morning and all this week supposed to be freezing temps and lower every night. double :cold: i hate the cold. at least it's sunny all week i guess. 

poppy, so glad yours is fixed hun! amy, just keep monitoring those temps. it'll become clear soon! PJ :hi: luv...good to see you back! MC...fx for us sweetie!! xx coral, poor think :awww: you're doing great sweetie still working and everything! hope you can rest up soon! hi phoebe!!!! enjoy your week off sweetie! :hugs: damita, do you have any particular plans for this cycle? :hugs: hopes, just hang in there sweetie!! .... :kiss: and :hugs: to anybody i missed!


----------



## coral11680

hi Phhebs, PK, hopes :hi:

Tink glad your boiler is sorted hun have a nice hot bath:hugs:

Pops is your sorted yet?

PK yay for crosshairs:happydance: 2 weeks will fly by good luck :dust:

Hopes your temps are irratic but they have been above coverline so probably did O where the crosshairs are I think.

Just had a nap on the couch and not sure if I feel worse now!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:phobe....im fine (i think)thankyou, or will be when LO has his nap, i want to nap too! very tired today.:sleep:..and sick of being :cold:...x


----------



## Hopes314

coral- temps are crazy looking because i had a fever for like 3 of those days so it was in the 99's, decided to just keep them on the chart though i like to have it be complete. unfortunately i think i ov'd on cd 23 bc of temps. positive opks are not rare for me anytime of the month lol and the chart is just going by that i think. if i take that off it will put it at cd23. also, i worry that i may have even ov'd cd29 and that my other temps were just bc of sickness- because my bbs arent sore still! and cm just turned creamy like 2 days ago. ugh.


----------



## Hopes314

would it be crazy for me to wait til the 16th to test? just dont know how many dpo i am and dont want the disappointment :(


----------



## coral11680

thats not crazy, obviuosly the longer you wait the more accurate the results are hun:hugs:
Have you been doing opks since? have you had anymore pos?

Cabs go take a nap as soon as Connor does hun:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

no i quit the opks after the ones shown on the chart, because a LOT of mine are "close" and i just got irritated by it and decided whats it really matter because husband and i bd at LEAST every other day anyway (minus 4 days this cycle when i was really sick) so figured id just go by my temps for ov. i think my best bet for ov date is cd23, but still no sore bbs and just recently creamy cm makes me wonder if somehow i didnt ov til like cd29. 

maybe i will wait a couple days here and see what my temps do. if they get above 98.1 it might be worth testing that day because that would be unusual for me.


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :wave:phobe....im fine (i think)thankyou, or will be when LO has his nap, i want to nap too! very tired today.:sleep:..and sick of being :cold:...x

i hear u hun, it is bloody cold. hope u manage to get a nappette xxx:winkwink:


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well! 

:dust: to all the ding dongers in the TWW.

@PK - yay for crosshairs! FXing this is your month so you don't even have to worry about the SA results
@Pops- sorry you are starting to feel like shite like the rest of us....I cannot look at meatballs anymore- I have tried to eat them twice in the past few weeks and gotten very :sick: both times- yuck!
@tink, Pheebs, coral, pj, labyb - hope you girls are hanging in there and getting plenty of sleep!
@Hopes- sorry your chart is so crazy, but you are pretty well covered for the month with all your BDing!

AFM, feeling like shite as usual...exhausted, nausea and just yucky. Can't wait for it to go away in a few weeks(hopefully). 
Yay for blueberry this week though...still won't feel totally real until I go to my appt on the 20th- 2 weeks left!

So, who is our first tester this week????????


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: girls....

It is so :cold: I had something to ask but got confused:dohh:

Oh well, hope you all are doing well


----------



## poppy666

Awwww Lew sorry your feeling so ill :hugs: im not too bad really, i get the odd wave of sickness which dont last long, but yes the beef burgers actually made me gip never touching them again :sick:

Think my worse time is between 6pm-7.30pm bc im so tired n ive got to entertain korben till bedtime, but i guess i cant complain when you, Tink and coral got the sickness really bad :kiss: they say by 12wk it settles if your lucky x

MC Saturday i think to test :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> :wave::hi: girls....
> 
> It is so :cold: I had something to ask but got confused:dohh:
> 
> Oh well, hope you all are doing well

LOL you remembered yet? :haha: hope your good anyhow xx


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, ladies! Just wanted to hop on here and say hello. Super busy weekend at work-which is great for us! How is everyone doing? 

MC-just a few more days for us, right? I'm PATIENTLY WAITING, REALLY, I AM:loopy:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> :wave::hi: girls....
> 
> It is so :cold: I had something to ask but got confused:dohh:
> 
> Oh well, hope you all are doing well
> 
> LOL you remembered yet? :haha: hope your good anyhow xxClick to expand...

I was reading Hopes post and it got me to thinking did I Ov early. Cause I had wet, clear CM on Friday ant then on Saturday it was creamy. But I had cramping pains on Saturday, so NOW I have confused myself and getting myself all worked up!!:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 you testing same day, :happydance::happydance: how you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## China girl

eesoja81 said:


> Hey, ladies! Just wanted to hop on here and say hello. Super busy weekend at work-which is great for us! How is everyone doing?
> 
> MC-just a few more days for us, right? I'm PATIENTLY WAITING, REALLY, I AM:loopy:

Studying for finals....how are you hun...missed ya:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> :wave::hi: girls....
> 
> It is so :cold: I had something to ask but got confused:dohh:
> 
> Oh well, hope you all are doing well
> 
> LOL you remembered yet? :haha: hope your good anyhow xxClick to expand...
> 
> I was reading Hopes post and it got me to thinking did I Ov early. Cause I had wet, clear CM on Friday ant then on Saturday it was creamy. But I had cramping pains on Saturday, so NOW I have confused myself and getting myself all worked up!!:dohh:Click to expand...

Did you dtd before friday or on the day? x


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> :wave::hi: girls....
> 
> It is so :cold: I had something to ask but got confused:dohh:
> 
> Oh well, hope you all are doing well
> 
> LOL you remembered yet? :haha: hope your good anyhow xxClick to expand...
> 
> I was reading Hopes post and it got me to thinking did I Ov early. Cause I had wet, clear CM on Friday ant then on Saturday it was creamy. But I had cramping pains on Saturday, so NOW I have confused myself and getting myself all worked up!!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you dtd before friday or on the day? xClick to expand...

I dtd on Saturday. Thursday I got drunk & fell asleep, Friday was so busy & was too tired, but I got on Saturday. OPK's were identical on Friday & Saturday though


----------



## pk2of8

china, i'd say you're still in the game if you're opk's were identical still on saturday sweetie. no worries :hugs:

eesoja :hi: good to see you sweetie! been a while for you, but we know you're busy!

oh, i forgot to mention earlier, my opk was finally back to negative yesterday :yipee:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> eesoja81 you testing same day, :happydance::happydance: how you feeling? :hugs:

Yep-the plan for testing is on Sat. We'll see! I'm feeling pretty good today, had cramping the past two days, but very mild. As for my attempt to not symptom spot this month, it's pretty much out the window. I can't shake the thought that something was up w/my period this cycle. And then, I THINK I ovulated on CD 10, but still no sore bbs. I've also had two pretty strong dizzy spells-one last Sunday and one yesterday. 

How are you feeling, Poppy?


----------



## eesoja81

China girl said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, ladies! Just wanted to hop on here and say hello. Super busy weekend at work-which is great for us! How is everyone doing?
> 
> MC-just a few more days for us, right? I'm PATIENTLY WAITING, REALLY, I AM:loopy:
> 
> Studying for finals....how are you hun...missed ya:hugs:Click to expand...

Glad finals are approaching for you-then a break? I'm pretty well today-missed you all, too!:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> eesoja81 you testing same day, :happydance::happydance: how you feeling? :hugs:
> 
> Yep-the plan for testing is on Sat. We'll see! I'm feeling pretty good today, had cramping the past two days, but very mild. As for my attempt to not symptom spot this month, it's pretty much out the window. I can't shake the thought that something was up w/my period this cycle. And then, I THINK I ovulated on CD 10, but still no sore bbs. I've also had two pretty strong dizzy spells-one last Sunday and one yesterday.
> 
> How are you feeling, Poppy?Click to expand...

Dizzy spells :winkwink: well im crossing everything for you n MC Saturday [-o&lt;

Im good n be even better when i get this scan out the way tomorrow, then i'll try relax lol x


----------



## eesoja81

pk2of8 said:


> china, i'd say you're still in the game if you're opk's were identical still on saturday sweetie. no worries :hugs:
> 
> eesoja :hi: good to see you sweetie! been a while for you, but we know you're busy!
> 
> oh, i forgot to mention earlier, my opk was finally back to negative yesterday :yipee:

So glad you're not going through that OPK insanity like last cycle! Keep your head up these next couple of weeks at work-it'll be over soon :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

PK great news about the OPKs not a crazy cycle this one then :haha: fx one little spermy got there :hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> eesoja81 you testing same day, :happydance::happydance: how you feeling? :hugs:
> 
> Yep-the plan for testing is on Sat. We'll see! I'm feeling pretty good today, had cramping the past two days, but very mild. As for my attempt to not symptom spot this month, it's pretty much out the window. I can't shake the thought that something was up w/my period this cycle. And then, I THINK I ovulated on CD 10, but still no sore bbs. I've also had two pretty strong dizzy spells-one last Sunday and one yesterday.
> 
> How are you feeling, Poppy?Click to expand...
> 
> Dizzy spells :winkwink: well im crossing everything for you n MC Saturday [-o&lt;
> 
> Im good n be even better when i get this scan out the way tomorrow, then i'll try relax lol xClick to expand...

YAY for your scan :happydance: Can't wait to hear how it goes!!!

The dizzy spells-last for like 30 seconds, but I seriously feel like I'm going to pass out. As far as my bbs, no soreness whatsoever, which w/the soy I was getting them from 5 dpo, and without, at least by 9 dpo (today) and nothing. I've just had a weird, dull throbbing behind my nipples???


----------



## poppy666

LOL Thats all i got.. well more of a jabbing/shooting pain in my right booby :haha: but didnt last long but long enough to notice it x


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> LOL Thats all i got.. well more of a jabbing/shooting pain in my right booby :haha: but didnt last long but long enough to notice it x

Weird! Well, I don't really have my hopes up, as I've had (or not had) every symptom in the book these past 7 months. :cry:

OH, and get this!!! So my SIL finally admits to me last week that she's expecting, and we (all of the kids) got my MIL matching frames of all of the grandkids for Christmas, and we got one extra just in case we got pregnant, she called DH and asked him for it so she could give it for her unborn child! We, of course, obliged, but DH was like "oh, we got that in case WE got pregnant, but, I guess you can have it." We both felt a little gutted :cry:


----------



## eesoja81

Ok, girlies, I've got to go do some cleaning (yippee) so have a great rest of the day and we'll hopefully chat again soon!!!:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey PK, PJ, MC, Poppy, Tink, coral, damita, amy, pheobe, hopes, lew, eesoja, china :wave: hope you all okay :hugs:
@ Amy- More snow? :( i broke my back moving it all day before yesterday ..i'm sure monitor would have said if you had Ov? 
@ Poppy, coral, tink, lew - Hope your MS doesnt last too long (secretlyjealous :haha:)
@ Poppy & tink- Hope boilers are fixed quickly!
@ Poppy- I hope it does work magic with me :( wish i would ovulate already! Gotta wait till 7/8 to see whether opk is positive Fx'ed it is :)
@PK- yay for crosshairs! you should get it on 17th if it means alot to you then go for it :thumbup:
Eesoja- Can't wait for u and mc to test i think we will have 2 bfp! Dizzy is a really good symptom! Are you sure that your last AF was a real one? ;) Did u test last month? Hopefully you find out before she gets the frame!
Poppy- Glad you have got your scan tomorrow i'm sure everything will be good, happy it will put your mind at rest!

CP even higher than yesterday think its soft and open its hard to reach, still no EWCM? Only 2 opks left one for
today and one for tomorrow if i dont get pos tomorrow me and OH will be dtd every night till he refuses :haha:

xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all well its been snowing all day only fine bfn for me again so just going to see and wait till i get af poppy yayyy for scan tomoz xxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

caz & bob said:


> :wave: girls how are you all well its been snowing all day only fine bfn for me again so just going to see and wait till i get af poppy yayyy for scan tomoz xxxxx

Goodluck caz! 

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

eesoja81 said:


> Hey, ladies! Just wanted to hop on here and say hello. Super busy weekend at work-which is great for us! How is everyone doing?
> 
> MC-just a few more days for us, right? I'm PATIENTLY WAITING, REALLY, I AM:loopy:

i thought you had abandonned me for testing!! glad your back!!! :thumbup:i dont have high hopes this cycle...nooooooooooo symptoms, just usual af crap!:growlmad: what time on saturday will you be testing, we have mommyv and possibly hopes joining us too!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks LR your sickness is ready n waiting for you :haha: fx soy works its magic sweetie :hugs:

Caz just looked at your ff chart myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy i thought hopes was a frisky minx, but your busy too lol :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: for scan poppy!!!
@pk..:yipee: for neg opk!!!


----------



## caz & bob

poppy666 said:


> Thanks LR your sickness is ready n waiting for you :haha: fx soy works its magic sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Caz just looked at your ff chart myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy i thought hopes was a frisky minx, but your busy too lol :rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl: xxxx


----------



## Mother of 4

eesoja, mc and anyone else testing soon GL will be checking in on you guys:)
poppy-GL on Scan :)


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hmm.. how comes my ff chart says CD 16 but ticker says CD18? .. 


xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

thanks eesoja, poppy, and MC. yeah only 3 days of positives this time (last cycle it was 4), so that's defo better. i decided not to put it in my ff chart tho depending on what my temps did and by my temps, i did ovulate after the first positive one anyway. i guess it just takes a long time for my system to purge the lh surge :shrug:

poppy...i know...just one. that's what i keep secretly telling myself. it will just take one... honestly i don't feel very hopeful. i just don't know what to change my emotion to. :wacko: still just trying to take it all in. dh did take it all very well, but i'm very worried that he's just not telling me what he's really feeling. :sad1:


----------



## mrsamyrach

lupinerainbow said:


> Hey PK, PJ, MC, Poppy, Tink, coral, damita, amy, pheobe, hopes, lew, eesoja, china :wave: hope you all okay :hugs:
> @ Amy- More snow? :( i broke my back moving it all day before yesterday ..i'm sure monitor would have said if you had Ov?
> @ Poppy, coral, tink, lew - Hope your MS doesnt last too long (secretlyjealous :haha:)
> @ Poppy & tink- Hope boilers are fixed quickly!
> @ Poppy- I hope it does work magic with me :( wish i would ovulate already! Gotta wait till 7/8 to see whether opk is positive Fx'ed it is :)
> @PK- yay for crosshairs! you should get it on 17th if it means alot to you then go for it :thumbup:
> Eesoja- Can't wait for u and mc to test i think we will have 2 bfp! Dizzy is a really good symptom! Are you sure that your last AF was a real one? ;) Did u test last month? Hopefully you find out before she gets the frame!
> Poppy- Glad you have got your scan tomorrow i'm sure everything will be good, happy it will put your mind at rest!
> 
> CP even higher than yesterday think its soft and open its hard to reach, still no EWCM? Only 2 opks left one for
> today and one for tomorrow if i dont get pos tomorrow me and OH will be dtd every night till he refuses :haha:
> 
> xxxx

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm fecking monitor says high again xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

[/QUOTE] mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm fecking monitor says high again xx[/QUOTE]
Oh dear :shrug: seems really strange what CD are you on? 17 i just see your ticker? Maybe we just ruined our cycles with the soy?

xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

god knows luppy but now im throwing up good style this has been one hell of a shit weekend x


----------



## lupinerainbow

mrsamyrach said:


> god knows luppy but now im throwing up good style this has been one hell of a shit weekend x

Aww :hugs: i hope you get better soon! You sound really ill! Least the lack of peak means you got time to get better!


xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

OMG.. i just looked back through OPK and there was a + one i know it wasnt yesterday or the day befores but it was def positive and todays is completely negative :dohh: what a complete moron!! :growlmad: ahhhhhhhh.. so i totally killed this cycle!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::dohh:
Sorry for the fit i just very angry at myself will go recheck my opk from a bit ago in a minute just to make sure but at 4mins it didnt even have aline and it says to look between 3-8 mins... so was just looking through the others.. 

xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

yes but bloody gaz pulling faces lol 6 fecking highs lol


----------



## pk2of8

LR did you stop taking your temps hun?? that really would tell you when you ov'd better than the opk's. at least after the fact, b/c it confirms ov.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Well my stupid OH turned off my alarm so havent temped for a while! :dohh: totally screwed up but was doing it everyother day so fx'ed it will be okay hopefully soy has gimme a super egg [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
It looks like the test was from 3 or 4 days ago most probably 3 so would have ov yesterday or day before so should have bd yesterday :dohh:](*,)
Suppose one more cycle wont hurt though :shrug:


xxx


----------



## poppy666

LR if you been dtd regular i wouldnt worry, spermies stay in there for quite a few days, so fx they caught that eggy :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Yer but we been doing that for nearly 2 years :shrug: but i have been using mooncup and soy so Fxed! Sorry i had to freak out to someone! Feeling a bit better now as my chances are still okay just dont know when i would have ov'ed? would it have been yesterday or day before? ... xxx


----------



## Hopes314

lupine-been trying to convince myself of the same thing.. "one more cycle wont hurt, we'll make it happen" ugh.


----------



## Hopes314

you would have ovd 12-48 hours after first positive opk


----------



## pk2of8

how long are your cycles usually LR? ... sorry i'm nosy...just trying to get a better understanding of where you're at sweetie... :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> you would have ovd 12-48 hours after first positive opk

Is it not 12-36hrs? lol ive been telling peeps that even my sister :dohh:


----------



## eesoja81

lupinerainbow said:


> Hey PK, PJ, MC, Poppy, Tink, coral, damita, amy, pheobe, hopes, lew, eesoja, china :wave: hope you all okay :hugs:
> @ Amy- More snow? :( i broke my back moving it all day before yesterday ..i'm sure monitor would have said if you had Ov?
> @ Poppy, coral, tink, lew - Hope your MS doesnt last too long (secretlyjealous :haha:)
> @ Poppy & tink- Hope boilers are fixed quickly!
> @ Poppy- I hope it does work magic with me :( wish i would ovulate already! Gotta wait till 7/8 to see whether opk is positive Fx'ed it is :)
> @PK- yay for crosshairs! you should get it on 17th if it means alot to you then go for it :thumbup:
> Eesoja- Can't wait for u and mc to test i think we will have 2 bfp! Dizzy is a really good symptom! Are you sure that your last AF was a real one? ;) Did u test last month? Hopefully you find out before she gets the frame!
> Poppy- Glad you have got your scan tomorrow i'm sure everything will be good, happy it will put your mind at rest!
> 
> CP even higher than yesterday think its soft and open its hard to reach, still no EWCM? Only 2 opks left one for
> today and one for tomorrow if i dont get pos tomorrow me and OH will be dtd every night till he refuses :haha:
> 
> xxxx

Hey, lupine! Actually, I'm not 100% sure it was a real AF. I didn't even want to say the words, but I only tested 11dpo on a dollar tree test, and had very light bleeding for @4 or 5 days. The thing that got me was that I used a tampon (b/c I had to go to work, and wouldn't be able to stop) and (TMI) there was barely anything on it, any day. Then, I 'kind of' felt like I O'd this cycle, but on day 10, which is super early for me, even on soy, and now no sore bbs, plus the dizzy spells. Regardless, I am for sure waiting til Sat, b/c I can't deal w/the disappointment if I'm just falsely getting my hopes up! Sorry so long, I just didn't say anything before b/c I didn't want you guys to think I was crazy!:wacko:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> you would have ovd 12-48 hours after first positive opk
> 
> Is it not 12-36hrs? lol ive been telling peeps that even my sister :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes! its always been 12-36 hours, but i bought these random opks from this little place in my town and they said 12-48, probably for that particular brand or whatever. thought id say 48 just in case to cover the bases!


----------



## eesoja81

mothercabbage said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, ladies! Just wanted to hop on here and say hello. Super busy weekend at work-which is great for us! How is everyone doing?
> 
> MC-just a few more days for us, right? I'm PATIENTLY WAITING, REALLY, I AM:loopy:
> 
> i thought you had abandonned me for testing!! glad your back!!! :thumbup:i dont have high hopes this cycle...nooooooooooo symptoms, just usual af crap!:growlmad: what time on saturday will you be testing, we have mommyv and possibly hopes joining us too!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Abandon you??? NEVER! I work in retail, and it's the busiest time of year for us, like 500% of our normal sales, so I'm just super busy. Sorry to have made you think that :hugs: YAY for two more possible testers! I work at 9am, so will prob be testing pretty early in the morning (so, like noon-ish your time?)


----------



## poppy666

Im glad cos was telling my sister when to dtd last week when she texted me photo's of her OPKs :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

yeah poppy i think most are 36 hours


----------



## eesoja81

MC-don't feel like you're out just yet...there are websites DEDICATED to stories from women who swore AF was on it's way. Try to have some PMA for a few more days, my dear :flower:


----------



## Hopes314

ugh. getting sick again from eatinggg. stomach still not happy since being sick like forever ago. i need to go take a nap. talk to you guys laterr!

also, i agree-mc its def not over for you yet. but i cant say much more i guess because i feel just the same, im SURE it didnt happen for me this month :(


----------



## eesoja81

Hopes314 said:


> ugh. getting sick again from eatinggg. stomach still not happy since being sick like forever ago. i need to go take a nap. talk to you guys laterr!
> 
> also, i agree-mc its def not over for you yet. but i cant say much more i guess because i feel just the same, im SURE it didnt happen for me this month :(

Chin up, Hopes! My SIL got preg a month she was SURE she couldn't b/c they were both sick, and low and behold she did, so it's not over for you either:flower:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs: keep that PMA testing ladies :)


----------



## lupinerainbow

Well i usually af last between 29 to 33 days! So bit all over the place but glad if i ov then cause it early usually my LP is 11days! Once it was 2? So do you think i should dtd again tonight or do it for next few? what sort of idiot uses opk and misses their OV pfft im an idiot :rofl:! Sorry i went for dinner.. 
Eesoja! Whoa so if u get a pos are you gonna get a clearbue that tells you how preg you are? Seems a bit strange to be getting dizzy spells this soon in a cycle fxed you just missed it last month! 
Yay! Time for me to start SS! I hate waiting for OV! So how many dpo am i? pos opk was on 2nd or 3rd.. 
I already got a bump and i never been preg think i eat a bit too much :blush:! Ahh well.. hopefully it will be bigger soon!:thumbup:
PMA is good this cycle! 
MC of course you are preg everyone is gonna be this cycle! :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Lupine- I got a +opk on the 2nd and ff puts me at 4dpo

I'm feeling really naff at the moment, Got a bloody yeast infection and a coldsore, told hubby I must be run down and I'm now going on strike:haha:


----------



## China girl

Daisys_mummy said:


> Lupine- I got a +opk on the 2nd and ff puts me at 4dpo
> 
> I'm feeling really naff at the moment, Got a bloody yeast infection and a coldsore, told hubby I must be run down and I'm now going on strike:haha:

Drink crandberry juice for the yeast infection....and sorry for the coldsore DM...I had one last month and was pain in the arse!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Daisys_mummy said:


> Lupine- I got a +opk on the 2nd and ff puts me at 4dpo
> 
> I'm feeling really naff at the moment, Got a bloody yeast infection and a coldsore, told hubby I must be run down and I'm now going on strike:haha:

Good symptoms DM! So should i say that i'm 3/4/2/1 DPO :dohh: Suppose it doesnt really matter cause i'm not testing till 24th / 27th/ 28th(DF bday)

China- Cranberry Juice= YUM!
xxxx


----------



## MommyV

Hi ladies,

How exciting more of us to test on Saturday. Essoja I forgot that u were testing too. What kind of test is everybody going to use? I am just using dollar tree test but it is the day my af is due so the test should be just fine.


----------



## eesoja81

lupinerainbow said:


> Well i usually af last between 29 to 33 days! So bit all over the place but glad if i ov then cause it early usually my LP is 11days! Once it was 2? So do you think i should dtd again tonight or do it for next few? what sort of idiot uses opk and misses their OV pfft im an idiot :rofl:! Sorry i went for dinner..
> Eesoja! Whoa so if u get a pos are you gonna get a clearbue that tells you how preg you are? Seems a bit strange to be getting dizzy spells this soon in a cycle fxed you just missed it last month!
> Yay! Time for me to start SS! I hate waiting for OV! So how many dpo am i? pos opk was on 2nd or 3rd..
> I already got a bump and i never been preg think i eat a bit too much :blush:! Ahh well.. hopefully it will be bigger soon!:thumbup:
> PMA is good this cycle!
> MC of course you are preg everyone is gonna be this cycle! :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxx

That's exactly what I was thinking about-if I don't get a BFP, then I'm clearly crazy, if I do, then I'm def. gonna get a test that'll tell me how many weeks. I bled a bit with DD, so it threw off my due date, and I wouldn't want to do that again! I was really surprised at the dizziness, too, especially the first one last week, that's what got me thinking.

I DEF. think you should BD the next few days, esp if you're not sure of O & you have a shorter LP-never hurts!


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Lupine- I got a +opk on the 2nd and ff puts me at 4dpo
> 
> I'm feeling really naff at the moment, Got a bloody yeast infection and a coldsore, told hubby I must be run down and I'm now going on strike:haha:

Dont you just love cranberry juice :haha: i also had infection n damn cold sore last cycle :dohh: but could be a good thing sweetie :winkwink:


----------



## eesoja81

MommyV said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> How exciting more of us to test on Saturday. Essoja I forgot that u were testing too. What kind of test is everybody going to use? I am just using dollar tree test but it is the day my af is due so the test should be just fine.

Hey, MommyV-not sure what test yet, I'll see what's on sale, or just go for the dollar store test, also. AF is due for me that day too. FX for us!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

OK, I gots to go to work now-BOO-so I'll check in w/you all tomorrow morning! Have a good one, ladies!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

ive never got to cd17 without oving


----------



## Daisys_mummy

China girl said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> Lupine- I got a +opk on the 2nd and ff puts me at 4dpo
> 
> I'm feeling really naff at the moment, Got a bloody yeast infection and a coldsore, told hubby I must be run down and I'm now going on strike:haha:
> 
> Drink crandberry juice for the yeast infection....and sorry for the coldsore DM...I had one last month and was pain in the arse!!!!:growlmad:Click to expand...

HMM thought that was for uti's, might give it a go


----------



## lupinerainbow

Goodluck for testing MV! :hugs:
And thanks eesoja i will be really suprised if you don't get your BFP!
MY OH is waiting around for me to tell him when we need to BD :haha: bless him! He just does what i tell him ;) hmmm i wish :haha: 
Especially due to you bleeding with your DD! excited for you to test now! If your not then you should go to docs to see whats with the dizziness that cant be good? 
I need all your ladies help this month if i miss AF cause really want to hold out testing till at least Xmas eve! I will be due 22nd at latest! And i really need your help for will power to hold out i really want it to be a pressie for OH will try to hold out till his bday if possible! Would rather not find out i was pg straight away cause then would be longer pregnancy! I want infection and coldsore (i want anything any pg ding dongs had)!

xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

DM, i also have heard for yeast infection to eat more yogurt. it neutralizes the alkalinity in your vagina that causes the yeast infection (or smthg like that). of if you don't like yogurt (like me) you can take acidophilus pills. :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Really not obsessing this month, they can't be symtoms not at 4dpo.

Got a feeling my tww is going to fly by, still got my xmas shopping to do, got loads of over time coming up at work and we're off to Butlins on the 17th.

Far to busy to stress out and ss:haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> Really not obsessing this month, they can't be symtoms not at 4dpo.
> 
> Got a feeling my tww is going to fly by, still got my xmas shopping to do, got loads of over time coming up at work and we're off to Butlins on the 17th.
> 
> Far to busy to stress out and ss:haha:

i love butlins ive got a caravan round corner from butlins xxx


----------



## pk2of8

good afternoon/evening girls. i'm feeling pretty down myself this afternoon. :sad1: i just think we're not going to have any chance w/o like an IUI at a minimum. and i feel stuck that we don't have a physician here yet b/c we have to have an established doctor to get a referral to a specialist. ugh. i'm not even sure at this point what kind of specialist we need to see??? :shrug: a fertility specialist, an RE, or a urologist or what??? :wacko:


----------



## babydream

Good evening all,

Hope everyone's okay, i'll read the posts back in a minute. I've just got home and done my opk which is still negative. I'm so fed up!!! When will i ovulate ffs????? I attach a pic of the sticks, please, any opinion would be greatly appreciated girls. Thanks. xxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







366.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Amy, We're going as a surprise for daisy's birthday, she's no idea we're going! She's going to go mental:haha:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> Hope everyone's okay, i'll read the posts back in a minute. I've just got home and done my opk which is still negative. I'm so fed up!!! When will i ovulate ffs????? I attach a pic of the sticks, please, any opinion would be greatly appreciated girls. Thanks. xxxxxxxxx

Ok dont get mad at me but your piccy not here :blush:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Good evening all,
> 
> Hope everyone's okay, i'll read the posts back in a minute. I've just got home and done my opk which is still negative. I'm so fed up!!! When will i ovulate ffs????? I attach a pic of the sticks, please, any opinion would be greatly appreciated girls. Thanks. xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Ok dont get mad at me but your piccy not here :blush:Click to expand...

I edited hun, it is now xxxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

awwwwww coool are u going to minehead x


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> good afternoon/evening girls. i'm feeling pretty down myself this afternoon. :sad1: i just think we're not going to have any chance w/o like an IUI at a minimum. and i feel stuck that we don't have a physician here yet b/c we have to have an established doctor to get a referral to a specialist. ugh. i'm not even sure at this point what kind of specialist we need to see??? :shrug: a fertility specialist, an RE, or a urologist or what??? :wacko:

PK i really feel for you, your totally stuck in limbo now every month till you know what help is out there for you & dh and i dont know what to say to even try make you feel better sweetie :hug:


----------



## babydream

The first 3 are cheapies the other 3 are cb digis which did not give my smiley face!!! I did two on cd14 (yesterday).


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Amy Yep, Going Minehead I'm going to try and get packed, then get the suitcases in the car with out her seeing!

Babydream I would say those opk's are going to be + tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## mrsamyrach

baby i usually ov cd 14 and i havent yet dont worry xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

wrap up warm DM gonna be freezing hun x enjoy xx


----------



## pk2of8

that's ok poppy :hugs: thank you sweetie. it's just nice to have you all here to listen. :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

i haven't even been able to start Christmas shopping yet. i haven't been able to get in the mood for it :sad1:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> i haven't even been able to start Christmas shopping yet. i haven't been able to get in the mood for it :sad1:

:hugs:PK


----------



## lupinerainbow

mrsamyrach said:


> ive never got to cd17 without oving

Are you sure its not just said your OV as a high rather than a peak or maybe its waiting to release a really strong egg? :shrug:
PK sorry to hear your down, could you not speak to your doctor in regards to which specialist you will need to see? Hopefully it will work while you are stuck in limbo as you are sure you deffo not going to get pg! 

xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

i dunno luppy getting bored now x


----------



## lupinerainbow

mrsamyrach said:


> i dunno luppy getting bored now x

aww :hugs: Hopefully your cbfm is being an idiot and not working and you bd night before you ov and are now pg! :thumbup: 

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Im off to bed ding dongs im shattered now been a long day, got my appointment for scan at 9am so fx everythings visiable n i get to see the hb [-o&lt;

Will come straight on once home, nite :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> Im off to bed ding dongs im shattered now been a long day, got my appointment for scan at 9am so fx everythings visiable n i get to see the hb [-o&lt;
> 
> Will come straight on once home, nite :hugs:

Night night! :hugs: Goodluck missy let us know as soon as ;) hope it puts your mind at rest ps try to get a piccy :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

poppy, fx and special prayers for you tonight luv! :friends: can't wait to hear from you tomorrow sweetie! :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

morning girls :hi:

Just a quicky before I go back to bed:sleep:

Poppy cant wait to see pics, you must be there right now getting your scan:happydance:

Amy, I think the same thing happened to Poppy on soy took her longer to release the egg, but it was worth the wait:winkwink: try to BD at least everyother night until you know you O'ed

All the testers cant wait, wish you would test early:haha:

Baby I think you will get a poss soon, are you hold your urine for a couple of hours before testing and not drinking much?

LR if you are bd'ing everyother day that should be enough hun:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good morning gals! Hi Coral, sleep well.........zzzzzzzzzz 

Pops, thinking of you :hugs: can't wait to see your piccy!

Everyone else, will catch up later! I have tons of posts to read, missed out on my BnB time yesterday. We had a Scout and Guide carol service, and I was doing the music etc. Made me feel a little more Christmassy :) x


----------



## Damita

Good luck Poppy :hugs:

Morning :wave:


----------



## phoebe

good luck poppy xxxxx:hugs:

Good morning all xxx:hi::hi::hi:
@ coral have a good sleepys hun xxx
@ amy like i said b4, u may have just actually missed the peak in surge, just been looking thru my diary and on my last (oct) cycle with the cbfm i had 9 high days. and with 5 cycles using never once had a peak. if my memory serve me correct didnt u say u had pcos??? i do, and they say that could be a factor too. but by judging how tom-dick u are. i say it aint over lovely:winkwink: i was in same boat as u in oct and well..... enough said fxd lovey xxxx

all other ding dongs hi and hope all is well with u xxxx afm i am fine, got my mw booking app today. smoking clinis went well, my official stop day is fri.....funny thing is now i have noticed recently cigs make me feel sick:sick::sick: so fxd for moi. am munching a mince pie and yogurt for brekkie:haha::shrug: hmmmmmm xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Damita

phoebe said:


> good luck poppy xxxxx:hugs:
> 
> Good morning all xxx:hi::hi::hi:
> @ coral have a good sleepys hun xxx
> @ amy like i said b4, u may have just actually missed the peak in surge, just been looking thru my diary and on my last (oct) cycle with the cbfm i had 9 high days. and with 5 cycles using never once had a peak. if my memory serve me correct didnt u say u had pcos??? i do, and they say that could be a factor too. but by judging how tom-dick u are. i say it aint over lovely:winkwink: i was in same boat as u in oct and well..... enough said fxd lovey xxxx
> 
> all other ding dongs hi and hope all is well with u xxxx afm i am fine, got my mw booking app today. smoking clinis went well, my official stop day is fri.....funny thing is now i have noticed recently cigs make me feel sick:sick::sick: so fxd for moi. am munching a mince pie and yogurt for brekkie:haha::shrug: hmmmmmm xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:



Oooh good luck with quitting :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Im typing n i cant stop crying dunno what to think atm :cry:

They saw the gestation sac & told me its grown since last wednesday, but cant see anything inside, on the outside there is a small bleed that they said could be implantation blood :shrug:

They just taken hCG blood test and i need to go back Thurseday for another see if its building. They out-ruled an etopic so either something wrong with the pregnancy or im still too early but surely i cant be by now?

With my last pregnancy i was scanned at 5wk 4 days and you could see everything.

My FF Chart i think showed implantation on 7dpo so dont know how far i am, my head a mess x Dont know if to take my ticker off x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Oh god Poppy! I dunno what to say but im gona pray so hard for you.
Big hugs x x x


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Im typing n i cant stop crying dunno what to think atm :cry:
> 
> They saw the gestation sac & told me its grown since last wednesday, but cant see anything inside, on the outside there is a small bleed that they said could be implantation blood :shrug:
> 
> They just taken hCG blood test and i need to go back Thurseday for another see if its building. They out-ruled an etopic so either something wrong with the pregnancy or im still too early but surely i cant be by now?
> 
> With my last pregnancy i was scanned at 5wk 4 days and you could see everything.
> 
> My FF Chart i think showed implantation on 7dpo so dont know how far i am, my head a mess x Dont know if to take my ticker off x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am sorry hunny, I just hope it is too early to see anything :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Goodluck with quitting Pheobe! 

Aww poppy :hugs:Hopefully it is just implantation bleeding and you are still early. Remember every pregnancy is different so it could just be taking longer :hugs: How far do you think you are? Hope you are okay :hugs: i will also be praying hard for you!


xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I dont know LR according to my ff chart i implanted on 7th november :shrug: ive got no bleeding or cramping etc, just dont know xx


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs::hugs::friends::friends: oh poppy :friends::friends::hugs::hugs: we're here for you sweetie. i see you did remove your ticker. praying for you sweetie. i wish we lived closer so i could give you a real hug and we could go get a mocha or something :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> I dont know LR according to my ff chart i implanted on 7th november :shrug: ive got no bleeding or cramping etc, just dont know xx

I wouldnt rely too much on FF hun :hugs: Did they say how big the sac measured? If they still think its early then i would not get too down just yet, if you have no pain or bleeding thats a good sign :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I dont know LR according to my ff chart i implanted on 7th november :shrug: ive got no bleeding or cramping etc, just dont know xx
> 
> I wouldnt rely too much on FF hun :hugs: Did they say how big the sac measured? If they still think its early then i would not get too down just yet, if you have no pain or bleeding thats a good sign :hugs:
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

They said sac had grown from last scan last week. PK that made me cry :hugs: god i just cant stop crying, i even stupidly took another pregnancy test that came up straight away, but even if im losing it hCG be still in my system anyways :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls the sun is out her wooppp all the snow is melting aw poppy fx your just early hun and it grows big :hugs: xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

[/QUOTE]They said sac had grown from last scan last week. PK that made me cry :hugs: god i just cant stop crying, i even stupidly took another pregnancy test that came up straight away, but even if im losing it hCG be still in my system anyways :cry:[/QUOTE]

Well if the sac is growing then that is good i really hope you are just too early poppy! :hugs: Wish they could hurry things up though, cause you gonna be worrying for ages :hugs: :kiss:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Just been reading if ive got a Blighted ovum the sac still grows etc... if my body is gonna reject or has rejected it wish it would just do its worsed bc its not going to make me feel any worse than i do now x


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> Just been reading if ive got a Blighted ovum the sac still grows etc... if my body is gonna reject or has rejected it wish it would just do its worsed bc its not going to make me feel any worse than i do now x

You need to wait for your results to know hun :hugs: We are all praying for you but please don't read things on the internet it will just make you feel rubbish :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:poppppppplessssssssssss
hunny hun everything will be ok hun xxxxxxxxxxxx 
please keep positive hun you may be too early to scan whatever happens and i speak for all us dingle dongles we will always be here for you no matter what xxxxxxx

BTW IVE GOT MY FIRST PEAK THIS MORNING DROPPED A RIGHT BOLLOCK GAZZ ASKED FOR A BIT THIS MORNING AND I SAID NO COULDNT REMEMBER SAYING IT I WAS COMATOSED X


----------



## pk2of8

oh poppy :hugs: that's a terrible limbo you're in. i agree with LR...try not to read too much on the net b/c it won't help. you'll get all kinds of conflicting info and it could go either way. when did you say you go back for another scan or for hcg? i'm sorry i just can't remember what you said. i think it's good though that the hpt still showed positive and that you haven't had any bleeding. i had some internal bleeding early on with a couple of my pg's...it was very scary. we hope for the best sweetie, but we're here for you either way, like amy said. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Amy :hugs:

I need to sign off for an hour dont want to be depressing the preggo ding dongs right now they dont need it, cya later x


----------



## lupinerainbow

mrsamyrach said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:poppppppplessssssssssss
> hunny hun everything will be ok hun xxxxxxxxxxxx
> please keep positive hun you may be too early to scan whatever happens and i speak for all us dingle dongles we will always be here for you no matter what xxxxxxx
> 
> BTW IVE GOT MY FIRST PEAK THIS MORNING DROPPED A RIGHT BOLLOCK GAZZ ASKED FOR A BIT THIS MORNING AND I SAID NO COULDNT REMEMBER SAYING IT I WAS COMATOSED X

AMY! you said no you crazy woman? :dohh: Yay for peak! :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

oh amy!!! yay :yipee::yipee::yipee: for your peak!!! get your dh back there and tell him you've chanaged your mind!!!! :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> Thanks Amy :hugs:
> 
> I need to sign off for an hour dont want to be depressing the preggo ding dongs right now they dont need it, cya later x

Hun you wont depress anyone we are here for you whenever you need us! Also FB if you need to talk :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: Hi girls.....

I know you have signed off Poppy, but I am am sending massive :hug:your way hun & I will be praying for you:hugs:

@Amy, you had better go and get those goods luv:haha:

@Tink, Coral, Pk,Loopy, Caz....good morning/afternoon ladies I hope all is well.

My heating unit went out oh Sunday night, so hopefully we will get if fixed today if DH gets off of his lazy ass:growlmad:....ok I'm done:nope:


----------



## mothercabbage

@poppy...:hugs::hugs::hugs::friends::kiss: i hope your ok hunni.....that little ding dong is probably taking her time to grow! you are in my thoughts and prayers!!!! :hugs::hugs:
@:yipee: for peak amy!:thumbup:
thanx for the well wishes for testing on saturday, as for the test i will use....im going to boots today or tomorrow for FRER apparently they are BOGOF?? coral did you notice this at work??
as for me...not many symptoms, usual af ones i think...af style cramps last night and a few today, more of a dull burning ache than cramping though..:shrug:...
@baby...hope that opk is smiling at you today!!! got a feeling it wont be long! :yipee: for the :spermy: last night, ive checked your chart! lol....xx
@poppy...more :hugs:
:hug: and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

@ poppy xxxx i know ur offline, just wanted send u big hugs and echo pk's words, damn i wished we were closer so i could give u a real hug xxx hang in there lovely, it is early days and please stop looking stuff up on net. google can and is evil at times xxx keep strong hun and i'd like to echo the other ding dong's words and say that we are here for each other xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

gaz has promised me his cockle tonight do you think that will be ok xxx


----------



## Damita

mrsamyrach said:


> gaz has promised me his cockle tonight do you think that will be ok xxx

Yeah should be fine, get on it :sex: :sex:


----------



## pk2of8

yes amy i think tonight will be just fine :winkwink:


----------



## lupinerainbow

mrsamyrach said:


> gaz has promised me his cockle tonight do you think that will be ok xxx

:thumbup: :sex: :happydance:


xxxx


----------



## phoebe

mrsamyrach said:


> gaz has promised me his cockle tonight do you think that will be ok xxx

yes honey, u just jump his bones pronto:sex::sex: and yay for the peak :happydance::happydance: xxxx


----------



## phoebe

4 hours to go til mw app getting nervous and sick lol xxxx:wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: you'll be ok phoebe. i'm sure it will be just fine sweetie :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Yay for mw! You will be fine pheobe! :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## phoebe

thanks girlys xxxx just know she's gonna dig at me about my weight and smoking, but least i can tell her about my quit day on fri xxx:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Not had time to catch up on the posts, but wanted to leave message for pops. Honey, i echo everyone elses thoughts, don't goggle it. You will find tons of stories of blighted ovums n such, and a few success stories dotted about. None of which will help you feel any better. And was it you that said you had a tilted womb? can make scanning tricky. Did you have blood taken today? :hugs: :hug: :hugs: wish I could do more to help :( xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hope your appointment goes well Phoebe, be thinking of you x


----------



## Hopes314

Poppy- im so sorry your scan didnt go so well, hopefully it is just too early to see much! I hope you are doing okay!

Phoebe- good luck at your appointment, come back with good news, our thread needs the pma and I know you do too!


Well I'm just feeling really crappy. Last night got really sick and bloated, abdominal pain, etc again.. similar to when I posted on here about a month ago. Should have taken a picture of MY bump! I looked like I was like 9 weeks lol. Anyway, still feeling pretty crappy. With this happening last month, and then having that virus all last week, and then this again last night and today, I've been so tired and have been losing a lot of weight. (the weight thing is hard to believe because i look huge right now) It feels like my food is just taking FOREVER to digest- even drinking water just feels like I'm filling up a water balloon, it just makes my belly bigger and makes me more uncomfortable. 

Ive had minor stomach issues previously with gerd, etc. and doctors suck at diagnosing things like this because the symptoms can be associated with so many things. Dont want to go through all the tests again. havent been able to take my prenatals either because cant eat. too uncomfortable to sleep, almost went to the hospital last night but finally dozed off


----------



## coral11680

hi ding dons :hi:

Poppy massive :hugs::hugs::hug::hug: again if the sac has grown surely thats a good sign. You must be in a right state though hun, so sorry. Did they take blood today, when will you hear back? I'm def praying for you sweety. when did you O again?

hi everyone else, China, MC, Tink, Pheebs, Amy, Baby, PK :hi: sorry if I missed anyone :hug:


----------



## coral11680

Hi Hopes sorry your feeling crappy! :hug:


----------



## mrsamyrach

well ive just cleaned my cupboards out have a nice ovaltine in my cowprint bodysuit xx


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> Poppy- im so sorry your scan didnt go so well, hopefully it is just too early to see much! I hope you are doing okay!
> 
> Phoebe- good luck at your appointment, come back with good news, our thread needs the pma and I know you do too!
> 
> 
> Well I'm just feeling really crappy. Last night got really sick and bloated, abdominal pain, etc again.. similar to when I posted on here about a month ago. Should have taken a picture of MY bump! I looked like I was like 9 weeks lol. Anyway, still feeling pretty crappy. With this happening last month, and then having that virus all last week, and then this again last night and today, I've been so tired and have been losing a lot of weight. (the weight thing is hard to believe because i look huge right now) It feels like my food is just taking FOREVER to digest- even drinking water just feels like I'm filling up a water balloon, it just makes my belly bigger and makes me more uncomfortable.
> 
> Ive had minor stomach issues previously with gerd, etc. and doctors suck at diagnosing things like this because the symptoms can be associated with so many things. Dont want to go through all the tests again. havent been able to take my prenatals either because cant eat. too uncomfortable to sleep, almost went to the hospital last night but finally dozed off

thanks hopes that is really sweet of u to say hun. really appreciated xxx i am sorry ur having such a rough time of things, really hope u start getting better soon. bloody horrid feeling so shite all the time big hugs to u hopes xxx:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

aw hopes...so sorry you're still feeling crappy sweetie. i think you're still looking good for a bfp this cycle sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

hi :hi: coral, tink, LR and others i missed earlier :hugs: sorry i forgot to say hello :blush:


----------



## Hopes314

aw i love coming on here you guys are great.

on a more relevant ttc related note for me, if i dont get af by thursday, then that means fertility friend is off on its ov date, which ive been thinking all along. theres like 3 possible ov dates- cd21 provided by ff, cd23 bc thats when high temps started, or cd29 based on ewcm. regardless.. still no sore bbs.. VERY odd for me. hoping i actually ovd and my hormones are normal, the bb thing worries me a bit


----------



## pk2of8

i think anything outside of the norm is a good sign, hopes. even if it's no symptoms. that is strange about your ewcm after possible ov too, but again, that would be out of the ordinary... :shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

yeah it was odd. it was a LOT of ewcm.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Pk, sorry not being very good about keeping up with all the posts, so very very tired and sickly. Hope your ok x

Hopes, poor you, sounds awful. I hope you get some relief soon :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Not had time to catch up on the posts, but wanted to leave message for pops. Honey, i echo everyone elses thoughts, don't goggle it. You will find tons of stories of blighted ovums n such, and a few success stories dotted about. None of which will help you feel any better. And was it you that said you had a tilted womb? can make scanning tricky. Did you have blood taken today? :hugs: :hug: :hugs: wish I could do more to help :( xxxxxxxxx

Thanks ding dongs :hugs:

Yes Tink i got told i had a tilted womb when i carried korben :shrug::shrug: ive got to wait till after 4pm for them to ring me with my blood results, then go back thurseday for another blood test x


----------



## Mother of 4

I don't think your online poppy but I just wanted to stop in and give you :hugs:. I agree with the other girls I would try not to read stuff on the internet as it can make things worse. I'm thinking of you and praying for you. I hope everything turns out to be ok. I have heard some women say they couldn't see anything in the sac before so hopefully it's just 'cause it's early. I know there isn't much I can say to make it better but please know I'm thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

This my chart to when i must of ov'd xx

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/myffchart.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: hey poppy luv, well we'll just hang out and wait for you to get your blood results back. thursday isn't too far away either. you'll know soon what's going on :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

:hi: all!

Just wanted to stop in and say I am think about you Popps and praying that everything will be alright for you. Big :hug: and try to keep positive! You O'd a bit later in your cycle, so maybe you are still early. FXing for you!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Will stay tuned for your results, fx for them to be reassuring. When I went for my private scan, they said they don't like to scan before 7 weeks because its often not conclusive of whether a pregnancy is viable or not. Yes you can normally see what should be there at 6 weeks, but in some pregnancy's you cant. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

and poppy with your uterus tilted, that defo can affect seeing the LO on early scans. just hang in there sweetie :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah im trying :hugs: just could see korben's early scan, but will see what my levels are when they ring, if too low i know to just sit it out n let nature take its course :kiss:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Will stay tuned for your results, fx for them to be reassuring. When I went for my private scan, they said they don't like to scan before 7 weeks because its often not conclusive of whether a pregnancy is viable or not. Yes you can normally see what should be there at 6 weeks, but in some pregnancy's you cant. :hugs: xxxx

that is so true tinks
popppps did they offer an internal scan cos i had to have that cos they could see it properly

if i ever get my bfp im not going to docs till at least 8 weeks


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

yes but dont forget pregnancy is dated from you LMP and assuming you O'd on CD14. You O'd 4 days later right? also the actual age of your baby can vary depending on how long it took to implant, this can add or take away a few days of development. So you could be as much as a week out in EDD. Which would completely explain why they cant see anything. x


----------



## mrsamyrach

tinkerbell-dr of ovulation/charts
amyrach-dr of shagging


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i had both external n internal... must say it was a lot bigger than last weeks, but im just being realistic now because (1) ive either got my dates wrong but doubt it with FF or it was just not to be this little one, but i be damned if im gonna give up & will wait for my body to get back to normal n TTC again along with you guys :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

that's true too tink. there are a lot of reasons why the LO can't be seen yet poppy. i know the wait is torture, but we're all waiting with you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

aw sweet poppy...you're not alone luv :hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mrsamyrach said:


> tinkerbell-dr of ovulation/charts
> amyrach-dr of shagging

:haha:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> tinkerbell-dr of ovulation/charts
> amyrach-dr of shagging

:haha: that made me giggle thanks :kiss:

Tink yes it be great to think im a week out but i took a pregnancy test on 10dpo so the hCG hormone was in my body by then, arghhhh lol my head messed up :kiss: will let you know my levels when they ring ( im clock watching) :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes 10DPO for that cycle, but on a 'normal' cycle that day would have been 14dpo.....do you get me? :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh yep i get you now :dohh: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Take for instance my chart, i O'd for sure on CD 14. But my bean measured 3 days younger. Was told it my dates were probably perfect it just took a little longer to implant. Yes it started producing HCG, but that happened when it started to implant, not when it had finished x


----------



## poppy666

Maybe mine wants to be a little bugger dunno... its not been a good day for my friend either, do you all remember me saying she was pregnant same time as me with korben and she just found out she pregnant again? She texted me before i went for my scan to say she bleeding and some clots... so dunno if she losing hers too 'bless her' x


----------



## mrsamyrach

no matter what popples im here for you sane or insane xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LOL Luv ya just the way you are, bit scared if this is it ( yes trying to stay positive) if its going to be painful, i wont opt for a d&c till the very last option...lol im not right good with pain x


----------



## pk2of8

aww... even IF you did lose it this early, poppy, i don't think you'd need a d&c. (???) i think at this stage it's so small that you'd pass it naturally, BUT i'm just saying that to reassure you about the pain. not because i think that is going to happen.


----------



## pk2of8

i hope your friend is ok too sweetie :hugs: good grief the first several weeks are so hard aren't they??? so many hurdles to get over!


----------



## poppy666

No thats reasurred me lol im a right wimp :dohh:


----------



## mrsamyrach

popps when i lost mine i had to have the d&c without anaesthetic as bubba and clot were wedged in cervix they told me i would have passed naturally if i didnt have the complications


----------



## pk2of8

aw...you've had 4 boys pops!!! you're no wimp! lol ........ have any of the other ding dongs had an early miscarriage? i know phoebe had a mmc and amy had an mc, but i think those were later??


----------



## pk2of8

ah see...there's amy. but we are keeping fx poppy that this is all an unnecessary conversation for you anyway sweetie :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah PK hopefully, but i needed to ask n in a way now i just want to prepare myself emotionally if worsed does happen... If nothing in there wish it would just hurry up, sorry i know that sounds cold but i need to move on and try again if you can understand that? :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all...hope your ok poppy! ive been thinking about you all day! :hugs:
my gran has taken a turn for the worese, she fell a month ago and was put in leeds hospital for a month, she oly came out the other day and she slipped on the ice again! she was found outside in the early hours of the morning in her nighty looking for her mum, shes 98!! ive been to see her today and she is very injured, she thought iwas the nurse! she has lost her mind now and its sad...i just cried all the way home.......................:cry:
oh yea and my boiler sounds like a machine gun!!!! its fecked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

So sorry to hear that MC hope she's ok bless.. 98 wow :hugs:

You got boiler issue's now :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Yeah PK hopefully, but i needed to ask n in a way now i just want to prepare myself emotionally if worsed does happen... If nothing in there wish it would just hurry up, sorry i know that sounds cold but i need to move on and try again if you can understand that? :hugs:

do u know what popps you sound just like i felt its not a nice thing to happen to anyone but its life and it happens i understand you fully we sat down 3 days after the scan and said look we know it can happen at this age so lets do it if it is then it wasnt meant to be hun and i will be with you all the way:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

yep, it still works but making a loud wirring noise!...yea she 98, born the june after titanic sunk in april 1912...she is in such a mess, 2 major black eyes, a huge bump on her head cuts sctatches and bruising all over, it hurt the most when she didnt recognise me......:cry::cry: ill never be able to talk to her "normal" again...she asked if i was taking her home....and she told me that she had already had her pills and what was i doing there! :cry::cry:


----------



## mrsamyrach

cab so soor hun bout your nan 98 wow what a fab age hope mine lives as long as her joycey babes is 83 next and shes my rock and my world xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i had mc at 9wk 3 days....:cry:...due tomorrow! or would have been...3 yrs....... what a shitty day! cant wait to go to bed and be done with today!!!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Amy :hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I get that Pops, whatever happens were here for you honey xxxxxxxx

MC your day sucks, sending you massive hugs :hugs: so hard when they lose their mind like that. My dear Mum had Dementia, and passed away in August. Your nans a good age, wow! Hope you get the boiler fixed, nightmare!

The Ding Dongs are having a bad few days aren't they :hugs: so glad we all have each other xxxx


----------



## MommyV

:hugs: Poppy I will be praying that your lo is okay. I'll be reading for your update.

MC- that's so sad about your Grandma I have a 96 yr old grandfather and he has a 24hour aid and has completely lost his mind as well hope that she will be well soon 98yrs old that sure is an accomplishment

Hopes- I'm sorry that u still aren't feeling well hopefully after all the craziness this cycle u will at least get a bfp

amy- yeah for the peak on your monitor

Pheobe- gl for your mw appt today. 

pk, coral, tink hope all is well with u ladies

asfm- not too much going on. I'm 11dpo today I have been having cramping twinges on my left side on and off for like 3 or 4 days now but I'm not looking too much into it. I'm excited to test on Sat I would like to test earlier but just don't want to see the bfn I'd rather wait and know that my test answer is accurrate


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> i had mc at 9wk 3 days....:cry:...due tomorrow! or would have been...3 yrs....... what a shitty day! cant wait to go to bed and be done with today!!!

I totally agree, shitty day :hugs:
Well i better go make some tea everyone's hungry, thanks everyone you been amazing & will take one day at a time :hugs:

cya all in a bit xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Amy must have missed that post about your Peek, fank feck four that!!!!!!! :happydance: bet your relieved O is imminent lol Don't need to tell Dr Shag what she needs to do tonight eh? ;)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey MommyV, got everything crossed for you testing on Sat. Did you chart this month? cant see it, was gonna stalk x


----------



## MommyV

no tink no charting this month. I have taken several temps after o to confirm and I took this am just to see if it was still high and was 98.0 not too bad for me at 11dpo I just have to wait it out until Sat but if this isn't it I'm def going back to temping and I may pos start using opk's


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww pops and MC :hugs: :kiss: Sorry to hear you both having such bad times! Really hope you get good news thursday though poppy!

xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Amy must have missed that post about your Peek, fank feck four that!!!!!!! :happydance: bet your relieved O is imminent lol Don't need to tell Dr Shag what she needs to do tonight eh? ;)

he knows lol been giving him the eye all afternoon in my cowprint bodysuit:haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

so tink check out my temp if i have got 1st peak does it mean i ovulate tomorrow or what


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm not too clued up on the CB monitor, but I would imagine Peek reading is the same as a positive OPK so you should O between 12/36 hours. So :sex: tonight and or tomorrow :) x


----------



## mrsamyrach

sooooo what was all that snot i had last weekend cos im just wet at the mo thats all xxx


----------



## pk2of8

aw poppy, i think we all understand what you mean hun about getting it over with one way or the other. what's meant to be is meant to be and it will work out for the best even tho we may not understand it right now...we'll see you later then sweetie! :hugs:

MC :hugs: that's so hard about your gran. 98 is an amazing age...you know she's had a very full life! my grandmother had alzheimer's ...she didn't know me either before she passed. it was very hard at the time. that was 14 years ago...i still miss her (and my other grandparents). well, hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for you love and i hope your boiler is ok! it's so cold!!! even here in FL...down in the 20's (F) at night here! :cold::cold::cold:


----------



## pk2of8

sometimes the "snot" will seem to stop but if you're wet that's still good amy...means you're still fertile :yipee:


----------



## mrsamyrach

god i havent got a fecking clue bout this bloody baby making lark how embaraasing

now shagging thats a different subject i fecking wrote kamasutra and the joys of sex lol

you wouldnt think so the git i married but hes a different specimen when hes got bloody magners in his blood think hes bloody casanova x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup PK's right Amy, ur snot can come and go. 

Got sausages for tea, mmmmmmmm lol x


----------



## mrsamyrach

roast dinner for meeeeeeee


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi all,

Hope you are all doing well. 

Poppy, been thinking of you and the scan since the last couple of days now even though I didn't really come on here much in the last week. Just read about your morning. Big :hugs: sweetheart and we are all praying for you and hoping that everything will be okay for you. I don't know what to say about what might be going on medically, but I have read time and again that every pregnancy is different and things can move at a different pace. 
Try to get some rest, hun. Thinking of you..... :hug: :hug:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hope all you other lovelies have been well :flower: .... I caught up from the last few days' posts but don't have much energy to stay online too long :(

I haven't been doing too well since the last week or so... been queasy and throwing up a bit every now and then and have this complete garbage feeling from my mouth down to my stomach all day long. Don't feel like eating *anything*... try to eat some fruits and yogurt that's it. And being online was making my head spin and makes me more nauseous wierdly, so been avoiding it.... missed you all :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

kids fed and all bathed and ready for bed! roll on kids bed time! need the peace and quiet for an hour or two before i go to bed!......xx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks LB im holding on to a bit of hope :flower:

Sorry to hear your poorly sweetie, hope ms settles soon xxx


----------



## MommyV

sounds good mc little ones all ready for bed. not quite 3pm here but my littlest is sleeping and my son and I just finished making chocolate chip cookies and baking bread. He loves it and it keep us busy. We also made one of those green and red paper chains counting down the days til Christmas. That way he know when Christmas is instead of asking me each morning "is it Christmas day today?"


----------



## pk2of8

hey dingy dongs...well i have to go for a while. dd2 has her first soccer (football) game this afternoon. i'll check in later this afternoon/evening sweeties :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hi everyone,

Poppppppyyyy, what a shitty day for you hun, i'm so sorry but don't worry. Did they call with the blood result??? I couldn't find that post. I agree with the girls, don't read on the internet. I really want to give you a big hug, we are here for you anytime xxxxxxxxxx

Phoebe, hope mw appointment went well and enjoying your week off xxxx

Hopes, i'm sorry you feel crappy, hope you'll be better soon. xxxx

Amy, yaaay for the peak, get shagging girl. xxxxx

Pk, hope you're okay, hope DD soccer went well xxxxx

Mc, sorry your gran got worse hun, hope she'll be okay. xxxx

Lew, coral, dm, ladyb, mommyv and everyone else, hiiiiiii

Unfortunately opk still negative. Haven't got a clue what's going on, i'm really disappointed. I had little cramps today which i thought were ov pain but i guess not. I'm totally stupid to check cp, just don't know!!! Cm??? well, not much. I'm so fed up!!!!


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies....

I just finished catching up today and it seems like today is a shitty day!!

Well massive :hug: to all you ladies.

Hey baby and mommyv


----------



## babydream

Hi china, hope you're okay hunni xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Gosh, it's quiet tonight!!! Where is everyone????


----------



## poppy666

Im around :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

Just got up from a longgggg nap. feels much better since got just about no sleep last night. When husband gets home this evening we are going out to dinner and a movie for his birthday so that will be nice.. if i can actually manage to eat something and keep it down. Weighed myself today because now that im not bloated, i feel like im made of nothing lately and so paleee. Lost 3 lbs since friday. ugh. i mean nobody minds losing weight right lol.. but i look like crap.


----------



## Hopes314

poppy did you get your blood test results? i couldnt find anything on here. how are you feeling?


----------



## poppy666

No they didnt ring back, so if they havnt rang by 10am i will ring them just need to know :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

@Poppy- Did you get your hcg result hun? I've not stopped thinking about you all day :(

Afm im sticking to ntnp this month, not pee'd on a stick all month and have no idea what cycle day im on. 
Not really had time to think about it as im having a rough time at work, had issues with some of the people i work with ever since i have been there (2.5 years). 
Well on Sunday it reached boiling point and i had a panic attack and collapsed as a result of hyperventilation, this has never happened to me before! I have to see the doctor tomorrow and have a meeting with my ward manager afterwards. I don't think i can go back to work there now and hope the doctor signs me off work until my work can relocate me. I am quite a sensitive soul but still don't feel this is a case of me over reacting anymore. Sorry for the long winded story just had to let that out x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thats horrible they have left u hanging Poppy, hope u get some peace of mind tomorrow x


----------



## poppy666

Its because my local hospital dont have the machine they use for testing the blood, its sent to another hospital 30 minutes away so they must of been too busy or results not back :shrug: sure they'll have them tomorrow xx


----------



## poppy666

Sorry to hear about your trouble at work sweetie, not good if its affecting your health hope it gets sorted :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

ugh everyone on here is having such a hard time lately! we need some good newsss


----------



## poppy666

Agree a few more BFPs will be amazing :happydance:


----------



## Damita

Yeah we need some more :bfp:, I'm not really trying this month, trying to relax..

:hugs: Poppy :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Ah poppy, hope tomorrow brings some good news for you hun xxxx

Jen, i'm sorry to hear you have to go through that kind of crap, be strong, hope get relocated somewhere nice xxx

Hi damita, good for you hun, just relax a bit xxxx

Good night you all, catch you tomorrow eve xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Sleep well sweetie xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties... dd's team lost the game, but that's ok. score was 4-0. they were up against a team that has won tournaments and has twice as many players. dd's team played very well and with a lot of sportmanship and courage, so we're very proud of them. dd got fouled once...stupid brat pushed her in the back when she was "dribbling" (is that what they call it???) the ball. i'm so clueless about rules of play for football/soccer. very new to me...eh well, i guess i'll learn it. :haha:

poppy, i'm sorry you didn't get the results back sweetie! :hugs: tonight's got to be very hard for you...we all undy what you mean about just wanting to know. hopefully, by the time i'm on in the morning, they'll have called you. praying for good news sweetie :hugs:

babyd, i'm sure you'll o soon hun :hugs: just keep checking and bd'ing every other day! :winkwink:

jenn, so sorry to hear about your job sweetie...my situation at work never did get better, so i'm excited to get out of there soon! you have to do what's best for you hun! :hugs: 

well, talk to you sweeties tomorrow! :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies, just a quicky before I go back to sleep again:sleep:

MC sorry to hear about your nan:hugs:

Poppy, I am praying for good news for you with your results:hugs:

Jen, sorry you had such a bad time at work, I hope everything gets sorted quickly hun:hugs:

Baby keep bd'ing you will O soon hun:thumbup:

Ladyb, I know how ya feel with the sickness, it is hard but do try to eat a little it actually helps with the ms:hugs:

Amy did u shag last night?

Tink I had sausages and mash last night! mmmm

Hi everyone else, PK, Phoebe, China, Hopes, PJ, Eesoja, DM anyone else I missed :hi:


----------



## poppy666

Morning ding dongs :flower:

Still waiting for results im going to ring them in a bit cos they taking the piss :growlmad: My friend texted me this more she took another test n its negative with all the bleeding yesterday, tbh i didnt think her hcg would be out her system sooooooooooooo quick :wacko: could that mean she had a chemical?

She was nearly a week late for af when she got the postive pregnancy test, hmmm its all confusing, she's heart broken but accepted it cos there's nothing you can do when it goes wrong for whatever reason 'bless her' :hugs:

Anyhow hows everyone else? x


----------



## mrsamyrach

morning all you bloody shagbags

coral i shagged at 0100 this morning should be ok shouldnt it
my temp has dropped so does it mean i ovd yesterday
havent done monitor yet have to wait till 12

popps have u heard owt yet x


----------



## poppy666

No not heard anything as yet Amy will let everyone know as soon as they ring, got everything crossed for you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

ive got like a cystitis pain but never suffer with it


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> aw...you've had 4 boys pops!!! you're no wimp! lol ........ have any of the other ding dongs had an early miscarriage? i know phoebe had a mmc and amy had an mc, but i think those were later??

hi there poppy, just wanted to say i hope all works out well for u pops. and that when i lost my lo, i wa around the 8-9wk(?)ish mark but lost bubba at 6w5d approx. i chose to go natural as 1) i'm terrified of going under (had died once on the table) and 2) they scared me with stats about things going wrong. it had taken so long to fall pg that i didnt want to jeopardise any future chances. i pray that this is of no use to u and that ur little bean will be alright. love u and thinking of u xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> aw...you've had 4 boys pops!!! you're no wimp! lol ........ have any of the other ding dongs had an early miscarriage? i know phoebe had a mmc and amy had an mc, but i think those were later??
> 
> hi there poppy, just wanted to say i hope all works out well for u pops. and that when i lost my lo, i wa around the 8-9wk(?)ish mark but lost bubba at 6w5d approx. i chose to go natural as 1) i'm terrified of going under (had died once on the table) and 2) they scared me with stats about things going wrong. it had taken so long to fall pg that i didnt want to jeopardise any future chances. i pray that this is of no use to u and that ur little bean will be alright. love u and thinking of u xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks pheobe im just holding on n hoping the little buggers hiding lol but if not will wait for my body to do what it has to :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

feebs ya dirty biatch hows u?
popps will be fine just she hasnt been verbally used for ages

sooooooo let me tell you im not going to change mu ticker when im on 2ww we are going to buy a test and if af has come by xmas day morning we are gonna piss on it x


----------



## poppy666

A poas xmas party :wohoo::wohoo: :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good morning honeys :hugs:

Pops, feeling anxious for you, hope you get some news soon honey :hugs: your on my mind, in all day if you need a chat. If I'm not on here, leave me a message on FB, goes to my phone x

Coral are you getting used to the night shifts? sounds like were eating all the same things lol maybe we got the same gender bubbas? Must admit it was nice at the time but the thought of it now is turning my stomache lol

Phoebe, i hope your ok honey. :hugs:

Amy, good timed :sex: Your prob Oing today with the dip, if it rises tomorrow and stays up that will confirm it x


----------



## phoebe

like u said i hope she's hiding on u and all will be ok xxxx:hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

bloody hell tink im glad youre here cos i aint gotta a clue
hes promised me cockle again tonight cos i washed his back last night lol#
soooooooooooooo that should be ok xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

forgot to ask poppy and hope u dont think i am being insensitive, but did u ever have a nuchal screening?? was asked about it last night and i am unsure whether to have it or not x


----------



## poppy666

@ washed his back :rofl:

Tink thanks :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Just rang hospital n my hcg for yesterday was 15,000 :shrug: good?? bad??? go back tomorrow for another blood test x


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> forgot to ask poppy and hope u dont think i am being insensitive, but did u ever have a nuchal screening?? was asked about it last night and i am unsure whether to have it or not x


No i didnt pheobe xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

The Nuchal screening tests are non invasive, usually a scan and a blood test. The findings will calculate the risk of the child having downs. I had this done with all my 4, but wouldn't have had further testing, because of the miscarriage risk of further investigations. Having said that, Its not conclusive at all and you could spend the rest of your pregnancy worrying if you get a high risk prediction, only to find all is fine with your baby. On the other hand you could be prepared for the outcome that your child is possibly downs. Its a tough one :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pops: https://www.pregnancyloss.info/hcg_levels.htm

I think it was you who first shared this site with us on here. 

Your level is ok which is a hopeful sign, you want to see in good increase tomorrow x


----------



## poppy666

FX It does but then if it does i still be stuck in limbo till it shows itself :dohh: arhhh well here's hoping xx


----------



## phoebe

hmmmm it is a tough call. really dont know what to do at all. have been in a constant state of fear and worry from day 1 of this pg b/c of the last time. my oh wants to have it done. but like u said tink, i'm pretty certain i am high risk cos my age etc. but have known of other mum's older than myself having perfectly fine lo's. i just dont think i could handle the extra stress right now. plus i am having to be screened for sickle cell and thalassmia too. not that i had much joy of the innocence of being pg, this has sure kicked the crap out of me now xxxx:nope:


----------



## poppy666

Tink it says take bloods 3 days apart i be stressing now if it dont go up too much tomoz :haha:

Anyways nothing i can do its out of my hands now [-o&lt;


----------



## mrsamyrach

phoebe said:


> hmmmm it is a tough call. really dont know what to do at all. have been in a constant state of fear and worry from day 1 of this pg b/c of the last time. my oh wants to have it done. but like u said tink, i'm pretty certain i am high risk cos my age etc. but have known of other mum's older than myself having perfectly fine lo's. i just dont think i could handle the extra stress right now. plus i am having to be screened for sickle cell and thalassmia too. not that i had much joy of the innocence of being pg, this has sure kicked the crap out of me now xxxx:nope:

i was offered it too when i was pg and i said no straightaway my pg was a miracle and there would no way would i try and danger that we said what will be will be the child would be loved no matter what xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

ive got ov cramping gonna stay in bed fuck it


----------



## caz & bob

morning :wave: girls well think af maybe on her way my temp have dropped loads this morning xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> hmmmm it is a tough call. really dont know what to do at all. have been in a constant state of fear and worry from day 1 of this pg b/c of the last time. my oh wants to have it done. but like u said tink, i'm pretty certain i am high risk cos my age etc. but have known of other mum's older than myself having perfectly fine lo's. i just dont think i could handle the extra stress right now. plus i am having to be screened for sickle cell and thalassmia too. not that i had much joy of the innocence of being pg, this has sure kicked the crap out of me now xxxx:nope:
> 
> i was offered it too when i was pg and i said no straightaway my pg was a miracle and there would no way would i try and danger that we said what will be will be the child would be loved no matter what xxClick to expand...

Thats what i said with korben, yes i was older but blessed all the same, if there was something wrong with him id love him all the same x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm afraid you might be Pops. if they double by tomorrow, thats quite a good sign, but still not conclusive at all. Your HCG could rise with something like a blighted ovum :( But its a better sign that slowly rising or falling HCG, which usually means miscarriage. I expect they will rescan you if they show a good increase. How awful being stuck in limbo :hugs: :hug: :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I know Tink, but if a blighted ovum im not going to have a d&c that many women are offered just incase its hiding with my tilted womb :shrug: if its coming out its coming out the natural way, no ivasive (sp) surgery.

If offered another scan im going to request it in 2wks not 1wk i cant go through it x


----------



## phoebe

thanks amy and pops xxx u have echoed my thoughts on the matter, thanks again xxxx:flower::flower:


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> morning :wave: girls well think af maybe on her way my temp have dropped loads this morning xxxxxxxx

Awww caz hang in there sweetie not out till the witch gets ya :hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well the NT screening might be fine, and make you feel a little more positive. On the other hand it could cause more worry. So many hard decisions I know :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes, I wouldn't go for a D & C either Pops. :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

caz & bob said:


> morning :wave: girls well think af maybe on her way my temp have dropped loads this morning xxxxxxxx

aww hang in there hun, i hope everthing will be ok xxx:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

cant sleeppp. its 530am here and i guess im up for the day. went to bed so early last nightt. feel pretty good right now though for once! husband is still sleeping, supposed to be going out for breakfast at 7. 

Havent gotten up to pee yet this am, but dont think Im going to test. Temps are not showing me any reason to test. And dont know if I am either 13dpo, 11dpo, or 5dpo. lame. still NO sore bbs. cant believe it.


----------



## Hopes314

cant sleeppp. its 530am here and i guess im up for the day. went to bed so early last nightt. feel pretty good right now though for once! husband is still sleeping, supposed to be going out for breakfast at 7. 

Havent gotten up to pee yet this am, but dont think Im going to test. Temps are not showing me any reason to test. And dont know if I am either 13dpo, 11dpo, or 5dpo. lame. still NO sore bbs. cant believe it.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Caz, i think all of the preggers ding dongs felt like af was comming. Your not out yet hun, Fingers still tightly crossed for you x

@Hopes, morning honey! temps looking fine. I wish I could offer more help on your chart, but think your right to be keeping an open mind regarding O. Enjoy breakfast x


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: morning luvs!

poppy, 15,000 i think is great hun! and something you said...not sure what it was now, but...triggered a memory for me with one of my sisters. similar situation with her last lo. they couldn't see it and wanted her to go ahead and do the d&c after a week or 2. she didn't and turned out the lo was still there!!! so just hang on sweetie! still may be that everything is just fine! :hugs:

phoebe, i don't know if they call it nuchal screening here in the US now...last when i was pg with my kids, that test for downs was called the "triple test". i had it with my first lo 15 years ago and never again after that. Reason is b/c it can be HIGHLY inaccurate. if they don't have your EXACT due date/age of the embryo or whatever, it can come back with false positives for the downs (or other disorders). that's what happened with me for my first lo. they told us she had downs, and then we spent weeks struggling over doing the amniocentesis and we decided to go through with it. then of course another week or whatever waiting for the results. it was complete torture! and she's just fine, no issues at all. i'm not meaning to give you a horror story...that's just why i would never do it again. it's too easily inaccurate. and like poppy and amy said...baby would be loved regardless, so chose not to do it with my other pg's after that. :hugs:

amy, you should defo :sex: again tonight to be on the safe side, but i think you got it just right! yay!

caz :hugs: just wait and see sweetie...keeping fx for you hun.

coral, hope you get some good rest luv! and tink i hope you feel better! :hugs:

hopes! :hugs: you're such a sweetheart! i love reading what you have to say about how you're feeling! i think you're dealing with everything very well hunni! :hugs: just a few more days to know for sure. 

afm, i think i'll continue with the soy if no bfp this time girls. if nothing else, i feel like it maybe helped with my hormones this cycle. i just 'feel' like my hormones are more regulated this cycle. i know that's very subjective, but i don't know how else to explain it. so whatever it's doing for me, maybe (hopefully) it was something my body needed anyway and is a good thing!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks PK think that's what im holding onto, i know its hurting like hell atm but if there is just a glimmer of hope im gonna still hold onto it, will leave it in Gods hands :hugs:

I like you will do the Soy again if i miscarry, but will try the cd3-cd7 for a stronger eggy :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey PK! Chart looking good, nice pattern going on there. x


----------



## pk2of8

thanks tink. yeah i will put in today's temp in a mo, but up a little more. my immediate post o temps are much better than in previous cycles...that's why i think the soy has helped too. :hugs:

poppy, not much else we can do sweetie :hugs: you've got the right perspective for it, and we're all here for you of course :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

i've got a busy morning...need to get in the shower. i have to go for fingerprinting for my new job. then i think i will go to the store and buy some twinkle lights to decorate outside the house. dh suggested it this morning, which surprised me as he didn't want to before. but the kids will love it :happydance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Glad to hear you levels are high poppy:haha: :dohh:! Sounding more positive now after PK sis story! :hugs:
Hugs to everyone else! I must say i just skimmed through the posts to check on poppy :blush: Hope everyone is okay though!
@Amy- Are you sure cystitis type pain is not cause of soy cause i was cramping last night and i got that sort of pain today its not good :( But i have got cranberry juice in fridge as i love it and had to buy it when someone mentioned it the other day :thumbup: So will just drink the whole carton today :thumbup: 


xxxx


----------



## poppy666

LOL LR i think you better edited your post it was me not Tink with the hcg levels :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

god i cannot get out of this cowprint bodybag it will be walking soon xx


----------



## poppy666

Get it off n washed ya scanky get :haha: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> LOL LR i think you better edited your post it was me not Tink with the hcg levels :haha:
> 
> :hugs:

:blush: Sorry :dohh: i dunno why i wrote that :shrug:! Congrats anyway hehe! 

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: :hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all..:wave:
@poppy..sorry to hear about your friend:cry: it sound like a chemical but still VERY upsetting all the same!!..your levels are good:thumbup:which is a positive sign, and reading PKs story makes it seem like there is LOTS of reasons to stay positive, great desicion about D &C..id be the same...let god and mother nature take control...:hugs: my thoughts are with you!!! :kiss::hugs:
@amy...:thumbup: for getting the goods this morning!!
@caz...could that temp dip be late implantation?
@babydream...thanx for last night! :hugs: good luck with opk tonight!!
as for me....still waiting to poas, sent OH for a FRER last night but came home with a predictor..:dohh: i opened it to see the sensitivity it said 12.5 upwards! so ill prob have to be a week off giving birth b4 a 2nd line appeared.......BUT now i have a test burning a hole in the kitchen worktop!!!!:wacko:
:wave: to all other dingdongs...hope your all mighty fine!!! xx
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Oh i bet your sooooooooooooooooooo tempted to test :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

fecking hell shes at it the queen of piss x

woop woop 2nd peak today xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy i need help......i think im 11dpo today...must wait until saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey mc how is your gran? :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

hey!!! i havent poas for ages!!!!! :haha: queen of piss!!:haha: your the queen of snot!!!! fanny snot that is :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

lupinerainbow said:


> Hey mc how is your gran? :hugs:
> 
> xxxxxx

same as yesterday, will be going up to see her on friday, may take her an early xmas pressie...hmmmmmm xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> hey!!! i havent poas for ages!!!!! :haha: queen of piss!!:haha: your the queen of snot!!!! fanny snot that is :rofl::rofl:

and nasal snot you scruffy bitch get pissing anyway fecking fruitcake x


----------



## lupinerainbow

mothercabbage said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> Hey mc how is your gran? :hugs:
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> same as yesterday, will be going up to see her on friday, may take her an early xmas pressie...hmmmmmm xxClick to expand...

Bless her :hugs: hope she gets better soon love such a shame especially so near xmas! 


xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

im not testing yet!! not due af until sat!...will piss then!:thumbup:
are you in tww yet then amy?
@LR..thanx for asking after gran.x


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> hey!!! i havent poas for ages!!!!! :haha: queen of piss!!:haha: your the queen of snot!!!! fanny snot that is :rofl::rofl:

@fanny snot :rofl::sick::rofl::sick:


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhh sorry MC forgot to ask about your nan :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> im not testing yet!! not due af until sat!...will piss then!:thumbup:
> are you in tww yet then amy?
> @LR..thanx for asking after gran.x

noooooo dont do 2ww
testing xmas day morning if af is not here x


----------



## mothercabbage

it ok poppy, you got enough on your plate.....:hugs:....
so everone ready for xmas? i almost am....quite good for me!!!


----------



## poppy666

Nope not done much shopping n decorations not up yet :dohh: viewing another house tomorrow so dont want to get a tree etc then be moving lol x


----------



## mrsamyrach

im right bored shitlessssssss xxxxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Finally wrapped all pressies and entirely ready for xmas :thumbup: 
I know what you mean about being bored amy! :dohh:
I'm guessing you rent poppy if you are moving that quickly? I thought you wanted to go to the other house you saw with 2 living rooms? 

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yes we rent, Ive seen a few house LR but wasnt suitable, fx this one is ok if not will wait till after xmas bc too much going on atm now and dont want to be moving too near xmas.


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls, funnily I never got to go back to sleep this morning, ende up going Christmas shopping with dh, was glad actually really needed to start. Still so much to get still ugh.

Poppy, those levels sound good:thumbup: I honestly think the fact you O'ed later than expected may be throwing your dates off. Will you have a scan next week?:hugs: sorry to hear about your friends pregnancy.

Tnk I know what you mean, one minute I fancy something the next feel like I'll hurl if I think about it. I was at Costco walking through the wine and felt like I was going to be sick at the thought of drinking it :sick:

Amy glad u got the goods, you might be o'ing today, but no way of knowing for sure until your temps go up so shag tonight too:thumbup:

Cabs the frer are bogo at boots so get 2 Hun.:hugs: I wish u would test early but know why you wont:hugs:

Hi all other ding dongs :hi:


----------



## mrsamyrach

coral11680 said:


> Hi girls, funnily I never got to go back to sleep this morning, ende up going Christmas shopping with dh, was glad actually really needed to start. Still so much to get still ugh.
> 
> Poppy, those levels sound good:thumbup: I honestly think the fact you O'ed later than expected may be throwing your dates off. Will you have a scan next week?:hugs: sorry to hear about your friends pregnancy.
> 
> Tnk I know what you mean, one minute I fancy something the next feel like I'll hurl if I think about it. I was at Costco walking through the wine and felt like I was going to be sick at the thought of drinking it :sick:
> 
> Amy glad u got the goods, you might be o'ing today, but no way of knowing for sure until your temps go up so shag tonight too:thumbup:
> 
> Cabs the frer are bogo at boots so get 2 Hun.:hugs: I wish u would test early but know why you wont:hugs:
> 
> Hi all other ding dongs :hi:

coralllllllllllllllllllll i intend to got 2nd peak today on monitor as well xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Hi girls, funnily I never got to go back to sleep this morning, ende up going Christmas shopping with dh, was glad actually really needed to start. Still so much to get still ugh.
> 
> Poppy, those levels sound good:thumbup: I honestly think the fact you O'ed later than expected may be throwing your dates off. Will you have a scan next week?:hugs: sorry to hear about your friends pregnancy.
> 
> Tnk I know what you mean, one minute I fancy something the next feel like I'll hurl if I think about it. I was at Costco walking through the wine and felt like I was going to be sick at the thought of drinking it :sick:
> 
> Amy glad u got the goods, you might be o'ing today, but no way of knowing for sure until your temps go up so shag tonight too:thumbup:
> 
> Cabs the frer are bogo at boots so get 2 Hun.:hugs: I wish u would test early but know why you wont:hugs:
> 
> Hi all other ding dongs :hi:

I dont even know how many weeks i am now i get mixed up :haha: if i ov'd like my chart said 7th/8th november im 6wks 2days today ( lmp 21st oct= 7wks) so havnt got a flipping clue :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Well i hope you find a new place soon then pops :thumbup:
Coral sorry to hear you MS is so bad, hopefully it doesnt last too long for you 

xxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

[/QUOTE]I dont even know how many weeks i am now i get mixed up :haha: if i ov'd like my chart said 7th/8th november im 6wks 2days today ( lmp 21st oct= 7wks) so havnt got a flipping clue :hugs:[/QUOTE]

If you took a long time to implant then it works out that you could have missed it as it usually takes 6weeks for heart to start beating so it should be okay? I suppose thats the bad thing about getting an early scan :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

OK heres the story;
took a test this am, last one, was a dollar tree 1$ test, "new choice" brand,
was fmu.
stared at it for the time frame and saw NOTHING.
checked at around 15 min, saw lots of pink around the test area but was not a nice line.
at 30min(ish) this is my test pic.

have taken more than 20 of these dollar tree tests in the past 4 months, have saved them all for reference, none have a spot of color even after 120 days. 
am either 13 dpo, 11 dpo, or 5 dpo. hm.

so my qestion is.. what is THIS?
likely evap.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1816.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## poppy666

Id say your BFP if in the time frame :shrug: can you not hold you weeeeeee and do another? :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

dont have anymore, wont until tomorrow evening because husband is at work and wont be home til 10 pm, unless i nag him to pick one up on way home.


----------



## poppy666

NAG HIM :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

haha! i may. dont feel great about it though. dont feel preg at all. in fact, woke up this morning and finally felt GOOD. have a temp today though, 99.2 all day (minus this am for bbt)


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> Hi girls, funnily I never got to go back to sleep this morning, ende up going Christmas shopping with dh, was glad actually really needed to start. Still so much to get still ugh.
> 
> Poppy, those levels sound good:thumbup: I honestly think the fact you O'ed later than expected may be throwing your dates off. Will you have a scan next week?:hugs: sorry to hear about your friends pregnancy.
> 
> Tnk I know what you mean, one minute I fancy something the next feel like I'll hurl if I think about it. I was at Costco walking through the wine and felt like I was going to be sick at the thought of drinking it :sick:
> 
> Amy glad u got the goods, you might be o'ing today, but no way of knowing for sure until your temps go up so shag tonight too:thumbup:
> 
> Cabs the frer are bogo at boots so get 2 Hun.:hugs: I wish u would test early but know why you wont:hugs:
> 
> Hi all other ding dongs :hi:

thanx for the heads up on the FRER offer at boots..:thumbup::thumbup:
if i test early and get a faint line ill take it as an evap or a chemical so its just a waste really....af due friday/saturday...so will test saturday with the predictor test OH got yesterday, if i get a faint line ill get some FRER for sunday...but if no line ill just sit it out for af to show/not show xxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

BATTER HIM women rule this world


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes that looks like a bfp to me, :shrug: but out of the time frame im not sure....get a frer and feck the cheapies off!!! xx gl and :dust:


----------



## lupinerainbow

:happydance: for possible bfp!
Of course you will get a bfp this month MC :thumbup:
I am confused as to how many dpo i am so not sure when to expect af although i suppose the soy would change it anyway.. she should be here between 17th and 22nd so will be testing 27th... sooooo long to wait! :dohh:
xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> hopes that looks like a bfp to me, :shrug: but out of the time frame im not sure....get a frer and feck the cheapies off!!! xx gl and :dust:

so tactful x


----------



## mrsamyrach

sooooo what are good signs regarding temping guys cos u have to tell me seeing as though you talked me in to it xx


----------



## Hopes314

mrsamy- good signs of ov would be 3 temps in a row that are at least .2 higher than previous temps. good signs of bfp would be temps that stay above coverline. you wont get a coverline until fertilityfriend decides your ov date


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> hopes that looks like a bfp to me, :shrug: but out of the time frame im not sure....get a frer and feck the cheapies off!!! xx gl and :dust:
> 
> so tactful xClick to expand...

awwww thanx x


----------



## poppy666

After ovulation its good if your temps stay up but saying that ive seen a women get her bfp when hers nose dived :shrug:


----------



## mrsamyrach

fecking hell its worse than sitting gcse maths x


----------



## Hopes314

lol well luckily, mrsamy, thats why we have fertilityfriend to figure out the math and patterns and tell us when we ovd :)


----------



## LEW32

Hopes314 said:


> OK heres the story;
> took a test this am, last one, was a dollar tree 1$ test, "new choice" brand,
> was fmu.
> stared at it for the time frame and saw NOTHING.
> checked at around 15 min, saw lots of pink around the test area but was not a nice line.
> at 30min(ish) this is my test pic.
> 
> have taken more than 20 of these dollar tree tests in the past 4 months, have saved them all for reference, none have a spot of color even after 120 days.
> am either 13 dpo, 11 dpo, or 5 dpo. hm.
> 
> so my qestion is.. what is THIS?
> likely evap.

Hopes....I would say that I HIGHLY doubt that is an evap....it really looks like it has pink in it to me. When I got my bfp, I couldn't even see a line on the dollar store tests....but the ladies on here swore they saw something, so I did a FRER. The FRER is WAY better! It was much clearer. I got my bfp at 10dpo. I used my last dollar store test and 17DPO expecting a very dark line and it still wasn't too dark. I don't think these tests have alot of dye in them. 

I say, go get a FRER! So exciting...hope its your bfp hun!!!!!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Gutted i (OH) messed up my temps again this month :( ... I won't be able to see if mine are right :( and i got to wait like 20 days till i test if i'm lucky and don't get AF visit! :dohh: I hate TWW both of them the one before OV and the one before AF :growlmad:
xxxxx


----------



## Mother of 4

Hopes314 said:


> OK heres the story;
> took a test this am, last one, was a dollar tree 1$ test, "new choice" brand,
> was fmu.
> stared at it for the time frame and saw NOTHING.
> checked at around 15 min, saw lots of pink around the test area but was not a nice line.
> at 30min(ish) this is my test pic.
> 
> have taken more than 20 of these dollar tree tests in the past 4 months, have saved them all for reference, none have a spot of color even after 120 days.
> am either 13 dpo, 11 dpo, or 5 dpo. hm.
> 
> so my qestion is.. what is THIS?
> likely evap.

These are the test I take all the time and I've also never had a line come up after the time limit no matter how long it was. It looks positive but I would for sure retest. I have pictures of these in my journal of my positives. I'm hoping this is the start of your :bfp:. Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## mothercabbage

theeeeeeeeeeeee test is callinggggggggggggggg meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

hope so too lew. going to have husband pick up a few frers on his way home i think, but unfortunately that will be like 10pm when he gets here, and most of you will be long gone, so even if a bfp, i will have to wait til the next am to share the excitement lol.


----------



## poppy666

MC be a good girl n go piss on it :rofl: NOW:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> hope so too lew. going to have husband pick up a few frers on his way home i think, but unfortunately that will be like 10pm when he gets here, and most of you will be long gone, so even if a bfp, i will have to wait til the next am to share the excitement lol.

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo we'll be here lmao :happydance:


----------



## mrsamyrach

so when do ff tell you when you have x


----------



## mothercabbage

:tease: nooooooooooooooo i cant!!! :haha: must wait!!! :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

how sensitive is that test hopes??


----------



## LEW32

Hopes... are you going to retest tonight? Oh pretty please?

MC...you sure you don't want to test hun?

Amy...Fertilityfriend won't usually tell you when you O'd until 3 days after....usually after you have had 3 days of sustained high temps.


----------



## Hopes314

mc, you should prob go for it. didnt we all decide like a week ago that it was your turn for a bfp? lol


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :tease: nooooooooooooooo i cant!!! :haha: must wait!!! :rofl:

Ok :cry::cry:


----------



## LEW32

Those dollar tree tests are 25mui....not super senstive, just cheap.


----------



## Hopes314

lew yes i am going to test tonight with a frer around 1015pmish ill post lol- but for the ukers it will be like way later than 10pm..


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hopes314 said:


> lew yes i am going to test tonight with a frer around 1015pmish ill post lol- but for the ukers it will be like way later than 10pm..

Goodluck! That test looks positive! :happydance: We need a bfp!

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Ok how far after 10pm for us UKersssssssssssss? x


----------



## Hopes314

yeah i have been doing the dollar trees for about 4 months now. i like them because its a nice "initial" test.. and they are so cheap you dont have to feel guilty for doing one every 5 min lol


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> Ok how far after 10pm for us UKersssssssssssss? x

about 3am 

xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Ok how far after 10pm for us UKersssssssssssss? x

10 pm for me is 3am for you guys mostly.. i think?.. so you guys will see it when you wake up lol


----------



## LEW32

Hopes, just for reference, here is my dollar tree test from 17DPO- one week AFTER I already got my first bfp clearly on a FRER. It looks similiar to yours I think.:happydance:

I am FXing for you hun that this is it! 
I am giong out this evening to visit a friend's new baby, but will definitely log on when I get home to see if you posted your results!
 



Attached Files:







dollartest17dpo.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hopes314

lew yours is def darker, but i agree mine does have a colored line. dollar tree tests are weird.. its hard to trust something that is 1$.


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh deffo be in bed :dohh:will login before i go hossy n hopfully see a nice beginning of many more BFPs on this thread :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

yeah, mine is darker, but its not super dark for being a week later.

And I can clearly see yours- no squinting needed. I really hope the FRER confirms it for ya!


----------



## Hopes314

ugh me too. im afraid to take a frer and see just whiteeee.


----------



## mothercabbage

3am!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh: will deffo have to come on 1st thing in morning to see that frer!! good lck and make sure you hold your pee for ages b4 you test....gl..
still not testing girls!:tease: you cant make me cave!! :haha: try again tomorrow though...thats a whole new ball game!!!.....
@poppy are you going for more blood taken? when will you get the results back?


----------



## poppy666

LOL Yes i will make you cave tomorrow :winkwink::haha: Yep back at hossy for 9am to see if my hcg has risen or doubled above 15,000 from Tuesdays, will ring them after 4pm hopfully have results x


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> 3am!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh: will deffo have to come on 1st thing in morning to see that frer!! good lck and make sure you hold your pee for ages b4 you test....gl..
> still not testing girls!:tease: you cant make me cave!! :haha: try again tomorrow though...thats a whole new ball game!!!.....
> @poppy are you going for more blood taken? when will you get the results back?

fecking hell cab not pissed on a stick yet.....tbh i dont blame you not after last time xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

omg hopes that def looks like a bfp to me:happydance::happydance::happydance: mine wouldnt even show that dark til 12 dpo on a cheapie, I bet the frer will have a good line for you!:happydance::happydance: cant wait to see the pics tomorrow!! now if I was only working tonight I would be getting home at 4am and could see! lol
All that bd'ing had paid off!:hugs:

Cabs, please please test tomorrow with fmu. The test you have is 12.5miu, thats not bad actually, might show a line esp if u are 12 dpo tomoz:happydance::happydance: get 2 frer though to back it up, go on go on:hugs::haha:


----------



## Hopes314

hope you all are right. i might just have the most beautiful evap line anyones ever seen! if frer gives me a BFN tonight, i plan to get drunk. hahah

no really.. its husbands birthday.. and he wants to take shots tonight. if BFN ill post a pic and prob drunk message lol.


----------



## pk2of8

Hopes314 said:


> OK heres the story;
> took a test this am, last one, was a dollar tree 1$ test, "new choice" brand,
> was fmu.
> stared at it for the time frame and saw NOTHING.
> checked at around 15 min, saw lots of pink around the test area but was not a nice line.
> at 30min(ish) this is my test pic.
> 
> have taken more than 20 of these dollar tree tests in the past 4 months, have saved them all for reference, none have a spot of color even after 120 days.
> am either 13 dpo, 11 dpo, or 5 dpo. hm.
> 
> so my qestion is.. what is THIS?
> likely evap.

HOPES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I THINK IT'S A :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i've never seen the dollar tree tests to have an evap and they are notorious for the v v v v v v v v faint lines early on!!!!!! whoohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance::tease::tease::tease::fool::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::bunny:

i haven't read the other posts yet...just saw yours and had to say so...!!!! :haha: i'll go back and finish reading now... :winkwink:


----------



## pk2of8

Hopes314 said:


> OK heres the story;
> took a test this am, last one, was a dollar tree 1$ test, "new choice" brand,
> was fmu.
> stared at it for the time frame and saw NOTHING.
> checked at around 15 min, saw lots of pink around the test area but was not a nice line.
> at 30min(ish) this is my test pic.
> 
> have taken more than 20 of these dollar tree tests in the past 4 months, have saved them all for reference, none have a spot of color even after 120 days.
> am either 13 dpo, 11 dpo, or 5 dpo. hm.
> 
> so my qestion is.. what is THIS?
> likely evap.

i have to add, that as many of those $tree tests i have used i have NEVER had a line like that. not even last cycle when i 'thought' i saw something. i think you've got it!!!!


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies-

Hopes- that is a def bfp yeah you've done it!!

asfm- sorry mc but I caved and took each of my dollar store tests today one with 2nd or 3rd am urine and one just now after lunch I see a really light line in both the thickness of the control. I've taken pictures on my camera I don't know if you'll be able to see anything or not but I also have no idea how to get them from camera to computer so that you all could see them.


----------



## mrsamyrach

it looks like a bfp and im shit at lines x


----------



## LEW32

MommyV- so you think you might have a bfp too?????????????????

Please post so we can check it out!


----------



## pk2of8

oh yay MommyV too!!!! you gotta post if you can so we can see!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

mommyV we gotta see these tests!


----------



## MommyV

Ladies I need to know how to get the pictures from my camera to the computer? I am so terrible with this stuff.


----------



## Hopes314

MommyV said:


> Ladies I need to know how to get the pictures from my camera to the computer? I am so terrible with this stuff.

do you have a cord to attach your camera to computer?


----------



## MommyV

oh ladies I just went back and look at both tests now and the one I just took which is dry now looks darker than the first one and my urine was darker that time. I want to go get some frer right now but I can't my lo's r sleeping. ahhh


----------



## MommyV

I think so but dh usually does that let me go upstairs and look for it. Would it work for my laptop as well because that's what I'm on right now.


----------



## Hopes314

well mine you just plug the camera into the computer with the cord and turn the camera on and the computer kinda brings up the pics and stuff, so mine works on whatever computer. i think a lot are like that


----------



## MommyV

yes that's what I did I have the pics but it is soo hard to see the line it is not nearly as dark as yours. so now what to get the pics to u guys


----------



## Hopes314

MommyV said:


> yes that's what I did I have the pics but it is soo hard to see the line it is not nearly as dark as yours. so now what to get the pics to u guys

go to "post reply" like normal adn at the top theres a little paperclip picture click that then click browse and find the pics on your computer and then click upload


----------



## poppy666

OMG Corrie was sooooooooooooooooooooo sad tonight :cry:

Wheres mommyv piccy :happydance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> OMG Corrie was sooooooooooooooooooooo sad tonight :cry:
> 
> Wheres mommyv piccy :happydance:

OMG I MISSED CORRIE :growlmad: OH HAD BETTER HAVE PUT IT ON SKY + TO RECORD! :haha:

Another possible BFP? it all happens at the same time on here! :happydance:


xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Cricky, have a few hours off and the thread is going crazy. Whoop whop! BFP time is here i do believe :)

Mommyv, do you have a card in your camera? and a card slot in the laptop? with mine i can just slot the card into the laptop, then go to 'my computer' and double click the icon representing my camera. Failing that you need a lead with a usb connector one end x


----------



## MommyV

alright ladies uploading to photobucket now. Some of the pictures are blurry and I hope u r able to zoom in. I also took a couple of the most recent test just a few min ago after it dried so u can see where the line is. I gotta go out for frer tonight. Need to convince hubby after I get the kids to bed


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol ok so its sorted now. 

Hopes! :happydance: looking like a BFP for you honey, can't wait to see that FRER! XXXXXXXX


----------



## caz & bob

well girls she has landed the witch fx for everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello everybody else :wave: 

Corrie was too sad :(


----------



## lupinerainbow

caz & bob said:


> well girls she has landed the witch fx for everyone else xxxxxxx

Sorry to hear that! :hugs: Goodluck for next cycle though :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh Caz.......sorry babe. You sure? Full force? :hugs: x


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol ok so its sorted now.
> 
> Hopes! :happydance: looking like a BFP for you honey, can't wait to see that FRER! XXXXXXXX

i am just AFRAID for the frer tink!


----------



## MommyV

here they r I hope this worked and that at least some of u can actually see something


----------



## MommyV

sorry about af caz hugs


----------



## mothercabbage

mommyv...and hopes i cant believe you tested b4 me!! but its ok if you both get bfp:happydance: ive still got eesoja to test with!
@caz...hugs for af..:hug:
@poppy i will be clock watching, post your results as soon as you get them!!!
corrie was awful...poor ashley....poor claire!! oooooohh:cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Least you will know where you stand, but that test looks way to positive to be an evap! Could be the meanest evap in history, but more likely to be the start of you BFP x


----------



## MommyV

okay my pics totally suck they r blurry and u can't really see anything in them. Sorry ladies I'm going to try one more of the test now then that's it and I'll take a frer in the am.


----------



## MommyV

sorry mc I totally caved and tested I know I was supposed to wait. I guess this is my punishment for testing too early and not fmu I get a sort of line that u can't see with a pic use up all my tests and now have to go out and buy more.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I CAN SEE THE LINE MOMMY V! :happydance: ooooooooh looking like the start of your BFP :) x


----------



## mothercabbage

i cant see a 2nd line on yours mommyv, am sorry hunni, maybe my eyes are tired! good luck!! :hug: n :dust:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Top one looks like it could have something on it mommy v, how many dpo are you? 

xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

mc sorry! today was husbands birthday and i was hoping to give him a present. didnt work out that way because the test was questionable :(


----------



## mrsamyrach

i cant c anything either xx


----------



## pk2of8

i'm having a hard time seeing it too mommyv :hugs: i hope you're next one or frer is much darker for you sweetie! that's what i mean about the $tree tests tho...i think they're good b/c they don't get the evaps that i've heard of, but sometimes the lines are SOOOOOOOOO faint it's so hard to tell!!! :wacko:


----------



## MommyV

can u really Tink? I can see it in real life but I have to hold it up to the window to get the natural light behind it. I'll be going out tonight to get at least a 2pack maybe a 3pack of frer which I will take one in the am. I never get lines on tests. It seems like some ladies get a faint line all the time but I am one of those ladies who only gets a line when she is preg so I feel pretty good about it. Never tested early not using fmu before either. I took these last cycle and had what I thought was a shadow but it really wasn't because I couldn't see it from different angles I think I just wanted to see something. 
Is there anyways I can show u ladies a picture that I zoom in first before use click on it because when u zoom in on my computer I can see the line better


----------



## MommyV

I'm 12dpo should have tested this am with fmu


----------



## lupinerainbow

MommyV said:


> I'm 12dpo should have tested this am with fmu

Use an FRER with FMU, you can see the real test so you know if its there pics are hard!


xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

mommy v i think i see something! 12 dpo is early anyway, like everyone is saying, these dollar tests are so faint. i dont even know how many dpo i am.


----------



## MommyV

I understand u ladies not seeing anything it's hard to see in real life and pretty much invisible in the pics. I'll be on tomorrow am with a frer maybe tonight but prob not. I want to get an accurrate result these faint lines r such a pain. If u can zoom in quite a bit on the last pic u can see it but I'm not sure if u can it has to be zoomed more than just when u click on the pic.


----------



## LEW32

Hmmm, MommyV I am having a hard time seeing it...but couldn't even see anything on my OWN dollar test when it was positive. A FRER will definitely let you know for sure though!

:happydance: Love when the testing starts and bfp roll in! FX that both Hopes and MommyV get :bfp: on FRER tonight (and tomorrow morningfor MV)


----------



## MommyV

hopes your test is definately pos. the line is dark and pink. I should have tested with fmu or waited until tomorrow am but I got a bug in my head and then saw something on the first so took a second which is darker but still very hard to see. i'm going to be dying waiting for tomorrow to come oh well it's my fault for testing early and not with fmu.


----------



## pk2of8

aw that's ok mommyv...we all know what it's like! :hugs: we'll just keep fx and pray that it will be nice and clear for you by tomorrow morning :kiss:


----------



## MommyV

For my other preg's I used the ic's and they worked well they were faint but I could see the line. Although come to think for it with my son I had to bring the test out into the natural light to see it. I've also used pink equate(walmart)brand to get a pos but I've actually never had my own pos on a frer they have always been stark white for me. My son is up now maybe if my daughter wakes up early enough I'll go out and get my test before hubby gets home. I guess I'm just going to have to wait and see.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I just swapped to my big comp to have a better look (I was on the netbook) and strangely enough I can't see it so well on here. But I am pretty sure I can see something, will you get a FRER mommyv? x


----------



## Hopes314

yeah i bought a bunch of ic's one cycle and used them up in 2 seconds lol. NO self control here!


----------



## MommyV

well I've seen so many women with evaps and such on ic's but when I took them 3yrs ago I never had a problem. Ladies is there anyways to extra zoom my last pic because when I do that on my comp I can easily see the line?? I am going to get a frer tonight for sure. I will either go when dd wakes up or if that's too late tonight after the children go to sleep.


----------



## Hopes314

having lots of tickley "pains." hope nothing crazy is going on in me.. like af! dont even know when she due


----------



## Hopes314

MommyV said:


> well I've seen so many women with evaps and such on ic's but when I took them 3yrs ago I never had a problem. Ladies is there anyways to extra zoom my last pic because when I do that on my comp I can easily see the line?? I am going to get a frer tonight for sure. I will either go when dd wakes up or if that's too late tonight after the children go to sleep.

if you can edit/zoom the pic and THEN save it to photobucket or wherever, it will probably post that way? like zoom and then crop the pic if you are able to. dono for sure though


----------



## MommyV

now I wish I'd saved a frer from last cycle but that one was so crazy I tested like crazy and it turned out when I actually o'd we didn't even bd so I never stood a chance. I'm pretty sure that I o'd on Fri 11/26 and that was the day we bd'd even though I was exhausted from Thanksgiving and Christmas shopping but noticed ewcm so dtd anyways. I sure do hope this is it. That would mean another August baby ds bday is Aug23rd and dd's bday is 9/2


----------



## Hopes314

aww mommyv i hope this is it for us!!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey all!

Congratulations Hopes n MommyV, hope this is it for u guys!

Well i went to see my doctor today and he has given me time off work (until 10th January) and some sleeping tablets. 
Although i am wary about taking the sleeping tablets because even though i am ntnp i don't know if these could do any harm? Yet i think i could seriously benefit from some sleep as i am exhausted due to my anxiety over work, any suggestions??? 
When i went to work to meet my charge nurse today she has finally agreed to locate me to another ward in another local hospital wen i go back in January :) shame she let it get this bad before she agreed to this but at least i can try get past this now. Meanwhile i have to go for counselling to try help me cope better with things, the thought of this makes me nervous but if it might help im open to it x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Forgot to say i doubt i have even o'd yet so maybe the sleeping tablets be ok? x


----------



## Hopes314

Jenny Penn said:


> Forgot to say i doubt i have even o'd yet so maybe the sleeping tablets be ok? x

did you tell the doc you are ntnp? also, you can google the drug and see a lot of reviews, even the official guidelines from the fda, etc. it sounds like you need the sleep and relaxation, so as long as they are not nasty nasty chemicals, the benefits likely outweigh the risks! also i think less risk if not ovd yet but for sure depends on the drug.


----------



## MommyV

u should be alright jenny but like hopes said ask your doc if you're concerned. I would think that since u haven't even o'd yet u should def be okay.


----------



## MommyV

Hopes I keep getting this o type pain on my left side so maybe it's a good sign for both of us


----------



## Hopes314

mommyv- hope so! any other symptoms?? what kinda temp do you have now/throughout the day? mine has been above 99 all day, they are usually 98.5ish post ov daytime. face is RED. no sore bbs. thats all ive got?


----------



## MommyV

I think this is zoomed in this is my last try. Sorry ladies I know I'm being a post whore now.


----------



## pk2of8

face is red is also a good sign hopes! i forget what it's called, but some women get that specifically after conception...there's a specific term for it.... dang...gonna have to look it up! :shrug:

jenn, poor thing!  glad your doc gave you off work and that your charge nurse is finally making some changes for you! sounds really stressful. i've gone to counseling b/c of my divorce and it's hard to go at first, but i was always glad i did. always felt better after. :hugs:

i'm curious to the UK ladies... like Jenn and Phoebe and Tink... when your doc signs you off work, what does that mean? i mean, i can see it means you don't have to go to work, but do they hold your position for you? is it a paid leave or unpaid leave? i'm just curious... trying to understand it as compared to here in the US. :dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

^was wondering the same thing about "signing off" pk!


----------



## pk2of8

MommyV said:


> View attachment 144802
> 
> 
> I think this is zoomed in this is my last try. Sorry ladies I know I'm being a post whore now.

i think i can just barely see it there MommyV...like you said with the light behind it! :happydance: ohhhh i hope this is it for you guys! so awesome!! 

:haha: @post whore :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

mommy v i think its easier to see something in that last pic btw. and dont worry about being a post whore!


----------



## MommyV

Hopes I don't take my temps during the day. They were 97.8 this am which is a nice solid post o temp for me especially at 12dpo usually they start to drop sometime between now and tomorrow. Other than that I've had my twinging cramping on my left side my cervix has been high but not firm like usual after o it has been more soft or medium and I've been a bit more clumsy which happened when I was pg with dd and emotional. I had some minor issues with ds at preschool we had to reduce the number of days he was going because it was too much for him and the program director said some things to me and made me get all upset and cry normally I'm not a very emotional person. That pic was not like the one I zoomed in and cropped I think that I'm all done for now anything too complicated on the computer and it gets very confusing for me. I'm just happy I figured out how to post pics at all. Thanks for your help with that ladies.


----------



## pk2of8

hopes... whew! so glad it wasn't just me! sometimes i feel so stupid :blush: :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

lol clumsy is a funny symptom!


----------



## MommyV

well that's good I'm glad that u ladies can see a bit better with that pic. I would love to stay and chat but I suppose it's time to clean my kitchen and get dinner ready. Hmm what should I make? What r u ladies cooking for dinner tonight maybe I can get some ideas.


----------



## MommyV

yeah I know it sounds weird but with my daughter I dropped a 5lb glass honey jar full of honey all over my ceramic tile floor and this time I was washing dishes and broke a glass that I think I knocked something into. I don't get any of the typical things women seem to feel when they're pg until I'm further along. Usually by 6weeks I'm sick all the time really hot and basically feel like crap all the time.


----------



## Hopes314

well be careful with your clumsiness mommyv!


----------



## pk2of8

i try not to cook on wednesday nights b/c of church...nothing complicated anyway, so i'll run up to publix in a few minutes and get some ready made fried chicken/sides. yum :winkwink:

mommyv, all that you said sounds positive to me for your bfp hun! fxxxxx :hugs:

hopes...i had the clumsiness too with a couple of my pg's. i remmy it most with my 2nd daughter and that's how it hit me that i knew i was pg. no test at that point...i was out on a choir performance (i was in a traveling choir in college) and we were walking up this small staircase to a balcony and i just totally missed the corner/edge of the handrail and hit my hip really hard. immediately, i just knew i was pg. don't know why it hit me like that, but it did and i was right. :winkwink:


----------



## Hopes314

oh and for dinner, im having mac and cheese and dill pickles again lol!


----------



## lupinerainbow

MommyV said:


> yeah I know it sounds weird but with my daughter I dropped a 5lb glass honey jar full of honey all over my ceramic tile floor and this time I was washing dishes and broke a glass that I think I knocked something into. I don't get any of the typical things women seem to feel when they're pg until I'm further along. Usually by 6weeks I'm sick all the time really hot and basically feel like crap all the time.

YAY! i smashed a plate today and broke the snow scoop the other day :) and whacked myself in the face with a door :happydance: :rofl:


xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

haha!


----------



## MommyV

wow I guess I'm not the only clumsy one on here. Yeah the honey with the glass mixed in stuck in the grout between my tiles was quite the mess to clean up the glass not so bad. hmm maybe pork chops for dinner. Idk gotta get it together soon it's getting late don't want dh to come home to a mess a no dinner cooking.


----------



## MommyV

Nice LR and it looks like u just o'd too maybe it's a super early sign for u haha


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: oh that's funny LR! i am generally a bit clumsy anyway :blush: but it was defo worse with some of my pg's. i've read that it's also a common thing for pg women b/c the hormones and internal bodily changes (and later how your belly grows and such) affect your internal sense of your own personal space or "paremeters" or something like that. :haha: b/c you're not used to needing more "elbow room" when you're preggers :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

lol i picture knocking things over with a big belly


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well in the Uk PK most private companies do not pay staff when the have a sick day (although my work does because i work for the national health service which is run by our goverment) but to be off longer than 7 days sick companies need a sick line from the employees Doctor stating how long they are likely to be off in order to keep the staff members position open. I think an employee can be off for up to 6 months and still get full wages but im pretty sure it varies depending on circumstances. U don't have this in the U.S? x


----------



## babydream

Good evening all,

I've read all the posts, lets see what i remember...

Poppy, 15000 is good hope tomorrow you'll get brill news hun fx xxxxxx sorry about your friend too, i feel for her xx

MommyV and hopes, i guess its the start of your bfp ladies, i can't wait to see other tests 

Jen, i'm glad you have some time off and prof help, hope your new location will be some place you like going xxx

Amy, washing his back and get a shag????? hilarious!!! Well done, go get him xxxx

lupine, hope you're okay hun, i've no idea about my temps either, might be messed up too, don't worry you'll get your bfp xxx

Hi coral, tink, lew, phoebe, pk, caz, mc, DM and everyone else, sorry if i missed anyone xxxx

My opk is still neg and lighter that yesterdays so what the heck is going on??????? cd17


----------



## Hopes314

hm.. i dont think its so easy to be sick and get paid here in the us, unless you got hurt at work or something..


----------



## Jenny Penn

Oh and when you get a sick line from your Doctor you get paid but if you are off for more than 6 months or something you get less pay. I think thats how it works but not sure as never had a sick line before lol x


----------



## lupinerainbow

hmmm i think that its just normal for me except smashing plates lol! :blush:
Oh dear i'm gonna be a nightmare when preg! :haha: 
CP still high :thumbup: TMI ALERT- Really thick CM like pritt stick :rofl:
Not temping anymore :dohh: my attempts failed miserably, i am either 6,5,4,3 DPO- very precise arent i :dohh: When i test (if af not here) i will be like up to 28dpo haha! 

xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

lupine> same. i failed miserably at detecting ov this month. have at least 3 potential ov dates.


----------



## LEW32

Yeah, pretty sure you don't get paid over here in the US as a rule. Some companies have short term and long term disability coverage, but I think the US government is pretty arse-backwards when it comes to sickness and pay.

For instance, we have FMLA, which requires your company to hold A position for you while you are on maternity leave, but only for 12 weeks. Then they can drop you. AND they don't have to pay you a dime while you are out- just hold your job for you.


----------



## Hopes314

yeah i think its much harder to get paid for being sick in the us. never thought of that actually.. but i guess a person who found out they had a serious illness.. would be out of work without pay and have to get social security or disability or something? horrible position to be in!


----------



## Hopes314

ive heard of that 12 week maternity leave thing too. part of why husband and i want a baby now is so that i can stay home with him/her for a little bit while so young.. if i waited til had a job and/or graduated nursing school.. would have to go back after 12 weeks or lose my job! yuck!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey babydream! Thank you :D :hugs: how are you?
Haha hopes i missed my pos opk i found it when looking back through them :dohh: what an idiot!:rofl:
Wow 12weeks is harsh! We get like a year! 

xxxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi!

Poppy, hope your test tomorrow shows that numbers are doubling just fine. Praying for you and LO, hun :hugs: Don't see you on here, hope you're getting some rest both physical and emotional... :)

MommyV and Hopes - excited to see your tests!! Both are very promising and am looking forward to when you test again tonight/tomorrow!! Really Really excited for the next rash of :bfp:s to roll in for the Ding Dongs!!! :hugs:

Amy, good to see you've been busy in shagville! :happydance: Hope you get some lovin in tonight too!

MC, Tink, Phoebe, PK, Lew, Coral, Caz, Jenny, Lupine, and if I've missed any ladies, :hi: and :hugs:!

Speaking of clumsy, I've always been a class klutz, but lately I feel that I'm in some sort of fog... things take longer to seep in and make sense, and I am terrified of driving ever since I got my BFP because I just don't feel alert and in the moment anymore!! :dohh:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Oh dear i guess we are lucky over here, our goverment provides for people who are sick/disabled or just out of work here although im not sure how much and there are people who abuse the system i guess. As for maternity leave we can have anything from 6 to 12 months off work - 6 months full pay then 3 more months half pay and another 3 months with no pay from work but still with government benefits if we so wish (we get goverment benefits until the child is a teenager unless any parent earns more tha £40 000 i think) x


----------



## LEW32

Yeah, Lupine...I am deffo jealous of the benefits over in Europe.... our maternity leave is ridiculous - not family-friendly at all...

:hi: LadyB! I hear you on the 'fog'....i have so much work to get done and having a hard time focusing!!!


----------



## babydream

Hi ladybeautiful, sorry now i see you here i realised i miss you in my post! Hellooooo, hope you're okay xxxxxx


----------



## LEW32

There are some disability benefits over here...but not sure what the are....have a feeling they aren't great either.


----------



## LEW32

:hi: babydream and Jenny....I don't think I properly said hi to anyone!

Sorry ladies!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Just going to get shower, not sure if i will be back on as i have college tomorrow. Will try to pop on here beforehand to see poppys results and to see if there are any conclusive bfps! :hugs: to you all will try to come on in the evening should be in about 8pm :thumbup:
Goodluck Ladies!

xxxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hii BabyD, I didn't see your post until after I'd posted too, so I think we're cool ;)

I'm good hun, a little better than the last few days... thanks for asking :) Sorry you're having a tough time getting that +ve OPK! Although from your chart doesn't look like you've missed it so that's good!! 
What's the status on your BIL and your hubby travelling to see him/stay with him?


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi Lew x


----------



## babydream

Hi Lew :flower:


----------



## Hopes314

ok husband needs to HURRY UP. i really need to just get this frer crap out of the way. im feeling so anxious!


----------



## ladybeautiful

How many hours until he gets back, hopes?


----------



## mrsamyrach

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww im bored
lady b -ohhhhh yesssss im in shagville tonight cannot wait xxxx
popples let me know bout tomorrow hunny pie xxx


----------



## Hopes314

ladybeautiful said:


> How many hours until he gets back, hopes?

like 5. :nope:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hopes314 said:


> ladybeautiful said:
> 
> 
> How many hours until he gets back, hopes?
> 
> like 5. :nope:Click to expand...

Ouch! Try peeing on some bleach LOLL :haha: I read a thread on first tri a couple days ago that said some women used it as a home-made pregnancy test. Seems if you pee on bleach and it fizzes up you're knocked up :rofl:

A bunch of women in 1st tri tried it and said it fizzed but they didn't have any non-pregnant people pee to check, so not a very well designed experiment if you ask me :dohh: But it'll give you something to do until OH arrives with the FRERs ;)


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww im bored
> lady b -ohhhhh yesssss im in shagville tonight cannot wait xxxx
> popples let me know bout tomorrow hunny pie xxx

I will do Amy :kiss: 

Thanks LB & babydream :hugs:


----------



## babydream

ladybeautiful said:


> Hii BabyD, I didn't see your post until after I'd posted too, so I think we're cool ;)
> 
> I'm good hun, a little better than the last few days... thanks for asking :) Sorry you're having a tough time getting that +ve OPK! Although from your chart doesn't look like you've missed it so that's good!!
> What's the status on your BIL and your hubby travelling to see him/stay with him?

Yeah, opk is making me sick!! BIL is fine,thanks, left hospital a few days ago, got the tube in but he can move, walk, work ect... Didn't want to stay with us, likes his own space. Dh goes to see him time to time when he can. Surgery again maybe in mid feb. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl: peeing on bleach! how could anyone come up with that!!


----------



## Damita

evening :wave:


----------



## coral11680

I saw the thread about peeing on bleach, I haven't tried it personally. They did get some men and non pregnant women and it didn't fizz so maybe it does work! Lol try it hopes.
Can't u go to the store?


----------



## mrsamyrach

gaz is trying to refuse it tonight


----------



## LEW32

Do you have any OPKs left Hopes? Maybe try peeing on one of those?

Amy- you better set him straight unless he wants all the ding dongs after him!:grr:


----------



## LEW32

:hi: Damita


----------



## Hopes314

coral11680 said:


> I saw the thread about peeing on bleach, I haven't tried it personally. They did get some men and non pregnant women and it didn't fizz so maybe it does work! Lol try it hopes.
> Can't u go to the store?

lol no cant go to store yucky snowy roads not driving in that lol.
will pee on bleach for ya lol whats supposed to happen?


----------



## Hopes314

Hopes314 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> I saw the thread about peeing on bleach, I haven't tried it personally. They did get some men and non pregnant women and it didn't fizz so maybe it does work! Lol try it hopes.
> Can't u go to the store?
> 
> lol no cant go to store yucky snowy roads not driving in that lol.
> will pee on bleach for ya lol whats supposed to happen?Click to expand...

coral it turned white and frothy lol. :shrug:


----------



## LEW32

did it fizz?


----------



## mrsamyrach

LEW32 said:


> Do you have any OPKs left Hopes? Maybe try peeing on one of those?
> 
> Amy- you better set him straight unless he wants all the ding dongs after him!:grr:

~Lew dont worry ill offer him bum love he will soon changed his bloody mind x


----------



## ladybeautiful

I think that's a good sign Hopes! ;) Now pour some water on a little to see what happens!

LOL wait let me see if I can find that thread...


----------



## ladybeautiful

Here it is!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/479112-homemade-pregnancy-tests.html


----------



## mrsamyrach

Hopes314 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> I saw the thread about peeing on bleach, I haven't tried it personally. They did get some men and non pregnant women and it didn't fizz so maybe it does work! Lol try it hopes.
> Can't u go to the store?
> 
> lol no cant go to store yucky snowy roads not driving in that lol.
> will pee on bleach for ya lol whats supposed to happen?Click to expand...
> 
> coral it turned white and frothy lol. :shrug:Click to expand...

good god hopesy please tell me you didnt i saw have visions of you squatting over a bottle of domestos:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

hey i pissed in a CUP of bleach, not the whole bottle mrsamy! haha


----------



## Hopes314

ok now somebody else who is def not pg piss in some bleach! lol


----------



## ladybeautiful

BTW... MC, I like this idea of yours on Facebook! :) Don't think I've ever seen this done before!


----------



## mothercabbage

it wasnt my idea but it is quite fun!!!
going to bed girls nighty night xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

night mc


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:( missing out on all the fun I see........... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr When I'm around everyone is quiet lol 

Can't quite take in what everyone's been saying cause I'm falling asleep. Sorry honeys, Its nothing personal. Been pretty unwell day on top of everything funnily enough with the talk of sick pay n stuff. Been asleep for hours, throwing up for hours, and can't even get up the stairs without massive effort. So on that note I'm going to bed, will catch up with everyone tomorrow. :dust: on our testers, I'll be on bright n early in the morning xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

aww tink hope you feel better!!


----------



## KristyHart

Hope you feel better Tink xxx


----------



## LEW32

Night Tink...feel better!!!!


----------



## LEW32

I am off for now too ladies...going to see my friends 1 week old baby girl! So tired, but can't wait to see her. Her name is Naomi- so cute :)

Hopes - will check back later to see your results hun!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Oops... I'd dozed off there for a good hour n half... Looks like a lot of you have left..

Tink, hope you feel better! Rest always does seem to help.

Hopes, I'll be lurking around here later today waiting for your test results :) I think it's going to be worth the wait girlie! :)

Alright I'm taking off for a bit now, have some work-related calls to make. Cya, Hopes, Lew and Babyd!


----------



## poppy666

Good luck to the testers will check back in the morning :dust::dust::dust:


Asm after a lot of reading about the pro's and con's of a natural miscarriage or D&C ive decided tomorrow im going to ask for a D&C, i know in my heart ive suffered a Blighted Ovum and i honestly dont think i can wait on for maybe 4-6wks to naturally miscarry, my hearts breaking as it is and im not strong enough to deal with it any longer than i have to. I have read on some threads women who have even hemorrhage whilst going through it, i already hemorrhage after Korben and dont think i can take that risk.

Sorry i brought this to the thread but had nobody else to talk to bc no one can understand what im going through/have to go through but my ding dongs :cry:

I just havnt stopped crying for 2 days, one minute im ok and the next im a total wreck, i just need it over with, grieve then try again :hugs:

Luv you all your the best :kiss:


----------



## MommyV

:hugs: Poppy I'm so sorry that u have to go through this I'll be praying for u and I really hope that little one is okay and u don't need the d&c


----------



## LEW32

Aww Popps, I really hope your feeling is wrong and your LO is just taking its time. Please try to keep your chin up and see what the doc says tomorrow before making any decisions.

Big :hug: sweetie! I know you are already off to bed but really wishing you the best and hoping it works out for you hun!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Pops, hun, so so sorry that you are having such a hard time :hugs: The worst is the wait and uncertainty. I am still praying hard that there is a good outcome to this and that LO was just being shy. Wish there was something else I could do, all I can do is send you lots of positive thoughts and virtual :hugs: 
Try and take care of yourself in the moment, hun.... know it's not easy but still...


----------



## Hopes314

aww poppy! well youve thought through it so whatever you feel is right i guess lovely. we will be here for you!! im sure you will get your little princess!


as for me- more depressing news. the WHITEST most negative frer ever. how!?
i admit, urine was a little diluted, but nothing to make it THAT negative. will take another frer in the am. i am sorry to any of you guys who came on to check my results, my sister in law stopped over and we had a long talk about.. trying to make babies. and i told her about all that happened today and my disappointment. she agreed take a test in the am but.. ugh. not looking good guys. sorry to be a downer to the thread, i know we really need some pma right now.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww feeling so sad for you Poppy, your having to face something pregers women should never have to face. I'm praying for you honey, and will be here for you along with all the ding dongs who I know feel the same. Don't worry about bringing how your feeling to the thread, I think I speak for everyone that we don't want you holding back for fear of 'bringing down the thread' you need to speak about it, and we want to help :hugs: will be thinking of you this morning when you go to hospital. x

Hopes, sad to see your BFN on the FRER. Such a disappointment after such a great looking dollar test. Really hope it was just too dilute urine, and testing early. :hugs: :hug: :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

hi ladies,

Poppy massive :hugs: hun. I really hope everything is ok with your little bean. Are you having more blood done today? What will they do if your hcg levels are doubling normally? I am praying everything is ok for you:hugs:

Hopes, it could be that your pee was diluted, I hope your test this am is positive:hugs:

Mommyv, I saw your line are you testing this am too, cant wait, good luck!:happydance::hugs:

Amy did u get more goods last night?

Tink sorry you are feeling so awlful:hugs: I have yet to puke yet, but have held it in a few times :sick: so horrible isn't it.

Cabs did u get the frer's?

Hi all other ding dongs :hi:


----------



## phoebe

morning ladies xxx
i hope everything is well with u all 

@poppy good luck today, thinking of u xxx :hugs:
@mommyV and hopes good luck with the testing fxd for u both xxx:hugs:
@tink sorry ur feeling so bad, get well soon xxx:hugs:

hi all other ding dongs xxx:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coral! :wave: its the feeling sick thats the worst. And heartburn, never suffered this early with heartburn before! Hows the job? x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ding dongs and sorry about last night :flower: was such a mess just didnt know what to do.

Coral yes just been for my bloods will get results back after 4pm, i think they going to have dropped personally. Talked to the nurse about my options D&C, tablets or natural miscarriage and i cant win with whatever option they all sound traumatic.

D&C the quickest but has risks, taking tablets then going back 48hrs for another and seeing what im passing & pain ( same as the leaving my body do the work naturally) :shrug: just dont know.

Has anyone on here had a D&C? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Phoebe :hugs: how ya doing? x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all :wave:
@poppy....all im going to say is "mum knows best" you do what you gotta do and i know we all are 100% with you what ever you decide!! :hug::hugs::kiss::friends::hug:
@coral...nope! never got the FRERs..too icy to go out and i cant ask OH to get any he already got a predictor for saturday....hope the night jobs not too hard on you! :hugs:
@tink,...sorry your so :sick: it will pass soon! xx
@hopes...:hugs: for the bfn..
as for me....my boiler finally gave up last night so called the repairs line and they said they will still call today after 9am....so they left us with no heating last night!!:growlmad::cold: we have an elecrtic fire in the living room so we all cosy in here but the rest of the house is freezing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cold:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey Phoebe :hugs: how ya doing? x

hi tink :hi::hi: i am ok thanks, bit booey at times but generally good. having the most wicked heartburn. do u think omeprazole is safe?? gaviscon is doing nothing and i am in agony xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: phobe!! heartburn is nasty....had it really bad with connor! much sympathy!!!
@mommyv have you tested again?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hi Phoebs, yes its safe in pregnancy. Think I'll have to get me some too, I fully sympathise! xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yikes! Not you too MC, us ding dongs arent having much luck with our heating are we? Hope you get it sorted soon, its freezing! xxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

thanks tink and mother, it is vile isnt it?? xxx good luck with the heating issue mother xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

it started making a loud noise the other day, so rung them and they said because it still works its on a 5 day repair!..ok so i just agreed! it was pissing out water all over last night so we had to switch it off, the man is coming today after 9am........................still waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad: fecking council.....cant wait to buy this place! and be rid of selby fecking council!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx phobe!!! xxx


----------



## poppy666

That 3 of us that have had boiler trouble in the same week :haha:

Tink can i ask you a question you'll know, if i chose D&C can i TTC straight after the bleeding stops? :kiss:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey Poppy :( *hugs*
I have had a D&C and i can't remember any pain, i was put to sleep. I can't remember much about afterwards tbh like if i was bleeding (although i don't think i was) or how long it took my periods to come back. I've never really told anyone about this except my best friend at the time but if it helps Poppy i'll gladly share although please nobody judge me i was young and even though i regret it at times i know it was the right thing to do at that time of my life x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Hey Poppy :( *hugs*
> I have had a D&C and i can't remember any pain, i was put to sleep. I can't remember much about afterwards tbh like if i was bleeding (although i don't think i was) or how long it took my periods to come back. I've never really told anyone about this except my best friend at the time but if it helps Poppy i'll gladly share although please nobody judge me i was young and even though i regret it at times i know it was the right thing to do at that time of my life x

Not going to judge and thank you Jenny :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

My boiler is ok but my water pipes have frozen. . . grrr! The water in my bathroom sink or bath will no go away, there goes my plan for a nice warm bath lol x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Poppy only you can decide what to do if it comes to it (i hope it doesn't) but if im going to be honest i think a D&C would be best option considering you want it to happen quick in order to try again. I think tablets will be more traumatic and letting nature take it course may take a while. No pressure though x


----------



## mothercabbage

jenny...no one is here to judge you hunni :hugs:
poppy..what is it with boilers!!!! argh! :growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Poppy only you can decide what to do if it comes to it (i hope it doesn't) but if im going to be honest i think a D&C would be best option considering you want it to happen quick in order to try again. I think tablets will be more traumatic and letting nature take it course may take a while. No pressure though x

Yes i think your right, i asked the nurse how long before i can go in and she said a week, they will scan me one more time then book me in, i really want to ttc as soon as im allowed so like you said if i wait i could wait another 4wks+ before my body knows the pregnancy is not viable anymore.

MC think we was hoping a right good looking guy will come out and fix them, but mine was dog ruff :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Pops, my first thoughts were you should wait for you first period to arrive really before trying again.....but you could in theory try straight away. I decided to pop back to that incredibly helpful miscarriage site and have a look what their thoughts were and they were the same as mine. Its really up to you honey, but bare in mind the points brought up on this page. Wont bother typing them, cause she lists all the things i thought of :hugs: xxxxxx

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/trying_again.htm


----------



## mothercabbage

ill let you know what my boiler man looks like! :haha: if he's worth a perv ill snap a pic!!!! :haha:xx


----------



## poppy666

Awww thanks Tink will have a read now, ive read your more fertile after a loss but not sure if thats true or not and i dont want anyone thinking i should maybe take some time out from trying again, i just think i need to :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol oooh yes, please do MC :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ill let you know what my boiler man looks like! :haha: if he's worth a perv ill snap a pic!!!! :haha:xx

Yeah snap a pic if worth it :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Just my thoughts Poppy but u need to be sure what u decide is right for you.

Lol MC & Poppy for eyeing up the boiler repair men! Sounds like a dodgy porn movie script haha

Sorry Hopes for the bfn :( *hugs* x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy i really dont or didnt understand half of the things you were saying, so i researched it.... i really dont want to give you false hope, but after reading this...https://www.ehow.com/how_5036848_make-blighted-ovum-not-misdiagnosed.html it reminded me that you have a tilted uterus, and maybe there is hope....tell me to feck off with my research if you like...:hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Awww would never tell you to feck off :haha: yeah ive read it along with another site, i know it sounds weird but i dont even feel pregnant no more, yes ive got the physical signs but thats just the hcg still in my system, think now ive accepted it even tho its hurting like fck, i just dont feel pregnant :shrug:

I asked the same thing to the nurse about me ovulating later n tilted uterus etc n she said the sono lady will have moved the stick in different angles to compensate for my uterus blahhhh blahhhh :dohh:


----------



## mrsamyrach

id tell everyone to feck off in here lol
coral-no i didnt get anything sometimes i really do hate the ginger twat
popplesssssss i had a d&c without any pain and fecking never ever again cos i had complications
ive only shagged 3 times this month hes getting worse carry on and i will fecking trade him in TWAT

by the way temp is right up is that good xx


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

Poppy I had a d&c with my miscarriage. It was over 10 years ago, I had a scan because I was bleeding at 9 weeks and baby had stopped growing at 6 weeks :( at the time I was in the states with no medical insurance. The doctor said he would do the d&c himself 2 days later. I had no idea what it was but just went along with it. He told me that I couldnt be put to sleep as it would cost too much to go into hospital etc. So I was given an injection of something that made me groggy. It was awlful, I was in agony! I remember I kept trying to sit up and the nurse kept laying me down again! Anyway not trying to scare you as you would be put to sleep and wouldn't feel a thing just sharing my experience. Also I wanted to get pregnant but I had read to wait 3 months was best so I did and exactly 3 months later I was pregnant with my daughter! 
Not sure if waiting 3 months is best or not though. Try not to think thhe worst though your beanie may be fine hun:hugs:

Job is going ok but can't wait til its over i'm exhausted. 

Cabs are u waiting for sat to test?


----------



## poppy666

I guess there's pro's n con's with D&C, Amy sorry to hear you had complications sweetie :hugs:

Thanks Coral :kiss:

Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh pickle lets get some PMA in here, mc when you testing?:haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy it was only because when i miscarried naturally the bubba and sac plus blood clot had got wedged into my cervix i was doubled up for 12 hours x


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: sweeties, good morning!

poppy, luv, we all understand how hard this must be for you and we will support you in whatever you decide hun :hugs: i know you say you just don't feel pg anymore, and there's a LOT to be said for women's intuition in these kinds of things. but sometimes, we convince ourselves of things to protect our hearts/minds from the worst and try to get through it, too. i would just encourage you sweetie to make sure the docs are sure that it's gone before going ahead with the d&c sweetie :hugs:

hopes! oh baby...what a terrible stupid frer! :growlmad: maybe it is just b/c your urine was too diluted tho hun. i've never seen a line like that on $ test and it be false! still keeping hope for you sweetie and i hope this am's test is a good one!! :hugs:

amy...aww sweetie!! gggggrrrrrr men!!!! you're right...they can be such twats sometimes!!!! :hugs: stupid men....

tink, poor thing! :awww: it's so hard to function and get through the daily routine when you feel so horrible! :hugs:

coral, phoebe, jenn :hugs: hope you're all doing well sweeties!

edited...aw didn't mean to miss you MC...:hugs: can't wait for your test on saturday sweetie!


----------



## poppy666

Must of been traumatic and very painful Amy, fx i dont go through that just want to be in & out, then i'll wait for my proper af before trying again, so will obviously be January time.

Sorry hopes for the bfn but fx your wee more concentrated for next test :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok just for you poppy i will test...again(confession time):blush: tomorrow....i have been testing all along but just couldnt admit it to you all, after last cycle,:cry: some of you see a line some of you dont, i have used 25miu cheapies from home bargains...i saw a suuuuuuper faint at 9dpo, a faint at 10dpo and yesterdays was a darker faint lane but todays is deffo there still faint but remember these tests are 25miu plus....sorry girls to lie to you all and keep my secret, but i just couldnt face all the different opinions on my tests, i think ive either had a couple of dodgy tests orrrrr it could be an early bfp..ill use the predictor FMU tomorrow, and will go with that result for my result.....the first pic is untouched..the 2nd pic is tweeked....the lines are more obvious IRL, camera on phone is a bit crappy...sorry again girls...and amy...yes! feel free to slag me off for being the queen of piss!!
 



Attached Files:







P091210_10.410001.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 17









P091210_10.410001tweeked.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mrsamyrach

awwwwwwwww cab what are we gonna do we you

do u want me to contact pissonastickanonymous.com


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ok just for you poppy i will test...again(confession time):blush: tomorrow....i have been testing all along but just couldnt admit it to you all, after last cycle,:cry: some of you see a line some of you dont, i have used 25miu cheapies from home bargains...i saw a suuuuuuper faint at 9dpo, a faint at 10dpo and yesterdays was a darker faint lane but todays is deffo there still faint but remember these tests are 25miu plus....sorry girls to lie to you all and keep my secret, but i just couldnt face all the different opinions on my tests, i think ive either had a couple of dodgy tests orrrrr it could be an early bfp..ill use the predictor FMU tomorrow, and will go with that result for my result.....the first pic is untouched..the 2nd pic is tweeked....the lines are more obvious IRL, camera on phone is a bit crappy...sorry again girls...and amy...yes! feel free to slag me off for being the queen of piss!!

LOL I just knew call it women intuition :winkwink::haha: but can totally understand why you didnt say anything, you went through shit with your chemical :hugs: I seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee the line :happydance:


----------



## mrsamyrach

awwwwwwwwwwwww by the way im shit at lines but i see one on 12dpo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

it dried darker than that, guess we'll see tomorrow with the (12.5miu)predictor, if these tests DO have a faint line it should show well on the predictor..xx


----------



## poppy666

MC Carnt you get predictor now? im excited tomorrow toooooooooooooooo long :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

soooooooo guys ive done my monitor today and got a high ffs

cab you dont think anything is left from the chemical hun to give u another positive x


----------



## poppy666

With what ive read if you suffer a chemical your hcg goes straight away, my friend just had one Tuesday n she tested bfn day after x


----------



## mothercabbage

i also tested 3 days into af last cycle and not even an evap!! here is the test now it has dried, i dont even need to tweek it..:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P091210_12.130001.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pk2of8

aww MC! it's so hard isn't it!!! :friends: it's ok sweetie. i do see a faint line on some of them, and it's thick, so fx tomorrow you'll get a nice good line on that more sensitive test! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> i also tested 3 days into af last cycle and not even an evap!! here is the test now it has dried, i dont even need to tweek it..:happydance:

WILL YOU PISS ON SOMETHING ELSE PLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :rofl::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww MC, no explaining needed! after what you had to go through last month you have every right to do things however you bloody liked this cycle! I see the line too :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Alright this is my third time trying to post this my computer(internet connection is kinda on the fritz)

Hi Ladies,

MC- I def see a good line on the 12dpo test. I guess we were all testing early but I understand u wanting to wait and not get everybody on here excited but it sure is looking good for u

Hopes- I'm sorry about the neg frer me too I wonder if there is something going on with the dollar tree tests. Have u ever had an evap or false pos on them?

asfm- frer was bfn this am my temp is still up and I am just going to wait until sat now and if temps r still up I'll test again I have 2 frers left now hubby went out last night and got my tests for me we had about 8in of snow in about 3hours last night it was pretty crazy lake effect snow


----------



## mothercabbage

had too much to drink today so far, really thirsty! so going to wait until FMU...if its + going to stick it in a x-mas card to Daddy, for OH...af due friday/saturday...no signs of it being that close though...FX this is it for me! and thanx for being understanding girls...
sorry for the bfn mommyv...sound like a few dodgy $tree test going round then??!!


----------



## poppy666

mommyV :hugs::kiss:


----------



## MommyV

yep I def think it's a dodgy dollar tree test. I won't completely count myself out yet because I have never gotten a really early bfp I got them at 12 and 14dpo very very faint with both of my dc and those were on the ic's the ealiest being 3years ago I would love this to be it but if not there's always next month. I could tell dh was real excited to see the results when I told him it was neg I caught him afterwards still peaking at the test. I asked him what he was looking for since the test was completely neg.


----------



## mothercabbage

how many dpo are you mommyv? 12? xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww :hugs: Mommyv. Hopefully its just too early x


----------



## MommyV

I'm 13dpo today. I checked out my dollar tree test from yest a still a super faint line that I can see the thickness of the control. My frer now that it is over an hour old almost seems to have a faint line but I think I'm imagining it and I don't see anything pink. This is confusing and upseting. I'd like to use ic's like I did before because they never let me down but I've seen far too many evaps posted with them. I don't know I'm prob going to get af but I'll hang in there until she shows.


----------



## MommyV

I know when I looked on peeonastick.com it says that both the frer and the dollar tree test are 25miu so IDK. May be a bad batch of dollar tree especially since hopes and I both got a line on dollar tree then neg frer. I thought the dollar tree tests were a good idea because they are so cheap but if they are going to give false pos I guess I won't be using those anymore.


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: do you have any more tests? if you use a frer with fmu tomorrow maybe your faint line on your frer will get darker,FXd and lots of :dust:


----------



## MommyV

I have two more frer but I'm not sure if I should test tomorrow or maybe wait until Sat. It's one of those things were I think I want to see something more than there is actually something there. I know that the frer is supposed to be the most sensitive of tests but I just can't get over seeing that line on the dollar tree. I took my frer apart and I still swear sometimes I see something but I think I'm just trying too hard. Maybe I get better lines during the day idk


----------



## MommyV

Okay I just peed and cervix is very high and cm is still creamy. Does the cervix go up high just before af then lower right when af is coming? Also usually right before af I start to get ew type cm mixed with blood or pink and none of that yet. I think I'm just grasping at straws now.


----------



## mothercabbage

cp is unreliable..its high in early preg and b4 af...it can change in hours too aparently!..id test tomorrow with fmu!!!


----------



## MommyV

yeah you're prob right. do u think that I should test with fmu or should I try smu or maybe afternoon? it seems to be different for different women.

on a happier note my son has his first Christmas pageant today for his preschool. He is going to be a shepherd.


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwww a shepherd! cute!!!!
go for fmu, last drink at 10 and test at 7am..thats what ive been doing...although for some women smu is better....xx


----------



## MommyV

Yes I'm so excited about it except we can't take pics or video but they are going to give us a free dvd of it afterwards. His costume is so cute I just hope that he will actually sing because I know he can and when he does it's so cute.

asfm- I've always used fmu but these dollar tree tests were not fmu with lines and the frer was fmu with no line or maybe a barely there line so I'm not sure

are u still going to use the predictor on Sat or r u using it tomorrow? The line on your last test looks pretty good.


----------



## MommyV

just for the heck of it ladies here is my frer from this am at about 5mins I cropped the pic but that is it


----------



## mothercabbage

im not a lover of faint lines! they lied to me last cycle so im still waiting for af to show. but yea its due tomorrow or saturday so i will go with the result from my predictor tomorrow with fmu....


----------



## Mother of 4

MommyV said:


> I have two more frer but I'm not sure if I should test tomorrow or maybe wait until Sat. It's one of those things were I think I want to see something more than there is actually something there. I know that the frer is supposed to be the most sensitive of tests but I just can't get over seeing that line on the dollar tree. I took my frer apart and I still swear sometimes I see something but I think I'm just trying too hard. Maybe I get better lines during the day idk

Not sure if this info is much use to you or not but I used a FRER and got a negative...retested the next day with 2 dollar tree test and a $4 test from the dollar store and got positives...so my experience with the FRER was not a good one. Hope that helps. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mothercabbage

MommyV said:


> View attachment 145008
> 
> 
> just for the heck of it ladies here is my frer from this am at about 5mins I cropped the pic but that is it

hmmm im sure there is some kind of 2nd line there! very suuuuuuuuuuuper faint but deffo something there...hmmmmmmmmmm:shrug:


----------



## MommyV

you know what looking back at the picture I would say I see something faint too. Motherof4 that's good to know because I've never had a pos on a frer before I've only started taking them when I've been ttc this time around. Have u ever had evap or false pos on the dollar tree test? I'm thinking about going to dollar tree today and getting a couple more tests from there as well as the frer's.

MC- u said the predictors are 12.5mui so that seems pretty sensitive r they good tests or do they show evaps? I think your last line at 12dpo is much darker than any line u got last cycle. So I really have my fx'd for u this cycle.


----------



## Mother of 4

I have never gotten a false positive on a dollar tree test and have used them with 3 of my pregnancies. I actually got 2 positives on the dollar tree and then a negative on a dollar tree the next day also so was confused...BUT my urine must have been diluted 'cause then I went out and bought a cheap digital that was positive. So I did get a negative when the others showed positive but not a false positive. Sorry if that was confusing, lol.


----------



## mothercabbage

well last cycle i used 10mui superdrug tests....so im thinking if it was the same as last cycle it wouldnt show on a 25mui test! like todays!!and i think your right its waaaaaaaaaaay darker already than the faint lines i got on the superdrug tests last cycle... the predictor says its 12.5 upwards so im hoping its going to show a good line tomorrow!
get more tests and keep pissing!!! :haha:


----------



## MommyV

MC- I sure hope that predictor has a dark line. I really like the look of your 12dpo stick. What type of hpt's have u been taking so far. Don't want to get too excited for u yet but it really looks so good. I would love to be bump buddies but Idk not feeling too pos about myself now because of these crazy tests

Motherof4- did u see the pics I posted yesterday of my dollar tree test it had a really faint line the thickness of the control but so faint I can still see it now on the dried test. The other thing that worries me is hopes took a dollar tree as well and got a darker line than me and also a neg frer.


----------



## MommyV

I need to go to the library today anyways I have to return books and pay for two that my kids let the puppy eat no more library books for them so I think while I'm out I'll go to dollar tree and buy a few more tests because I need to keep testing and frer are too expensive for me to test to often on


----------



## mothercabbage

mommyv...they are crappy shop ones, 3 in a box for £1.99..25mui....im too hoping i get a line tomorrow...ill go with a standard + ill wait until 14dpo for a dark line:haha: bump buddies would be great!!!! hang in there!!


----------



## mothercabbage

my eyes are hurting being on here but i cant go out or have a nap with connor as the dickhead boiler man STILL hasnt been, ive rung the council and they said the repair company will ring back within the hr!! ok that was 20 mins ago!!! still waitinggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg..:growlmad:


----------



## Mother of 4

MommyV said:


> MC- I sure hope that predictor has a dark line. I really like the look of your 12dpo stick. What type of hpt's have u been taking so far. Don't want to get too excited for u yet but it really looks so good. I would love to be bump buddies but Idk not feeling too pos about myself now because of these crazy tests
> 
> Motherof4- did u see the pics I posted yesterday of my dollar tree test it had a really faint line the thickness of the control but so faint I can still see it now on the dried test. The other thing that worries me is hopes took a dollar tree as well and got a darker line than me and also a neg frer.

I just looked but I can't see anything but sometimes it's really hard to see it in the picture. Has hopes gotten any more positives or just the dollar tree test? It's just weird 'cause I've never had those tests fail me...they've been pretty fool proof so I'm not sure.


----------



## MommyV

yea I'm not too sure motherof4 I'm going to get some more dollar tree tests mine was really really faint but hopes was def a lot brighter darker than mine I'm just gonna keep testing until af shows up

mc- I hope the boiler guy gets there soon so that u can get a little nap in I'll def be testing tomorrow with u maybe even another today with the dollar tree we'll see


----------



## mothercabbage

if you got a cheapie then test with that...maybe smu works better for you! hold for a couple of hours and piss away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## Mother of 4

Fingers crossed for all you ladies testing :) 
babydust to all you ladies still working on that little bean.


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, ladies-Just had a few minutes to pop on and see how everyone is doing.

Poppy-gosh, I don't know what to say-I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this:flower: I'll echo all of the other girls and say we're here if you need us. Hang in there, luv :hugs:

MC & MommyV-I knew it-POAS :thumbup: ! I'm happy that you both seem to be having a PMA and are seeing something on those tests! My fingers are crossed that tomorrow's lines are much darker! You both deserve your BFPs!

ASFM-I'm pretty cranky today, as I'm def. having bb soreness under my arms-way late for it, but it's there. So, I'm going to consider myself out-AF due Sat., and I don't plan on testing unless she doesn't show (which, she will). If I get one more of those strong dizzy spells, I'm DEF. going to the dr.-not dealing with that crap if I'm not preg.!!!

Have a great day, everyone, and keep your heads up :flower:

:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: eesoja...:test: :haha:


----------



## MommyV

Essoja- I'm sorry that u feel like af is coming but u never know hopefully you'll not get af and at least get the chance to test

MC- I'm going to start holding it now and try to wait until after kids lay down for naps to test. I will see if I can get my mom to come watch the kids while I go out this is so much easier and I have to pay for books at the library so I can't just drop them off like I usually do


----------



## eesoja81

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: eesoja...:test: :haha:

I'm not even gonna buy one-to ticked off at the sore bbs-I was really holding out b/c of the 'no symptoms,' you know? Already had two cups of decaf this am, anyways.


----------



## eesoja81

Sorry to be such a downer, girls. Just not feeling it today. I'm gonna head out to try to find a little dalmation toy for Mia's stocking, and pick her up fro preschool. I'll try to hop on later-you ladies always seem to cheer me up!:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:eesoja...gl for testing sat! xx
@poppy...any news yet from your bloods?:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

aw essoja...chin up sweetie...defo not over yet for you hun, altho i know you're disappointed at having sore bb's. but progesterone causes that and progesterone rises with pg too, so we'll see hunni! :hugs:

mommyv, i swear i see something v faint on the frer! i would just not put too much stock if you don't get a good line on an afternoon test and do another one tmw morning with fmu. if still questionable, then hold for a while and do another with smu. such a pain the waiting, but hopefully all for a good cause!! :hugs:

MC i can't wait to see your test!!!!! yesterday's line is defo darker than last cycle too hun. and sweetie, i don't think last cycle you had bad tests...i think it was a chemical, so the test in that case were accurate. it just didn't work out overall :hugs: BUT this time around i think it will be sticky for you!!!!! :happydance:

i'm worried about hopes...hope she's ok...


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx pk.....i see your 6 dpo...any SS?:hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Thanks pk yeah I'm going to try the dollar tree this afternoon after I go out and get some. I just took my temp which I don't usually do during the day and it was 99.9 my normal post o day time temps r 99.2-99.4 I don't know got to have more tests.

Yes I'm wondering where hopes is as well and I hope that she is doing okay.


----------



## MommyV

alright ladies I need to go get some work done but I'll be on in the afternoon with more results. need to clean bathrooms and kitchen and call mom about watching kiddos see you all later


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: mommyv xx


----------



## pk2of8

hey MC...nah, no symptoms. nothing to speak of anyway. this is always such an emotional roller coaster. i'm trying so hard not to expect anything or look for anything or hope for anything, especially knowing dh's sa results now, as it would be so unlikely. but it's just so damn hard not to still hope for it, so i'm just constantly up and down with it :sad1:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Hopes, where are you honey? x

@Eesoja, i agree with PK and the progesterone. Try not to feel so down, I got everything crossed for you x

@Mommyv, I think I see a line on the FRER too, will stay posted for the update :happydance:

@MC I can't wait for your predictor now. FX we will be having your BFP party in here Sat x

@PK, hey hun, how are you? x


----------



## Hopes314

sorry guys, slept in today until 1030am lol.
took a frer this am im pretty sure its negative
husband and i are going out to night to go shopping, will pick up a new stock of softcups, hpts, and TONS of opks because i alwasy start early and run out. am also going to look for some preseed, i think i actually saw that they are selling actual preseed at this drugstore about 20 min away from here.

i plan to continue to use the dollar tests. they are so cheap and its no big deal. im not going to piss on a 7$ frer every day lol. i think its important to just not get excited unless the results are within the time limit. (of course that doesnt mean i wont look at it after, just wont take it as seriously) still have yesterdays positive dollar tree test, and it still looks VERY positive. 

well, today i am either 14dpo(according to ff), 12dpo(according to temp rise at cd23), or 6dpo-ish(according to cm). temps are still very high for my post ov temps. no sore bbs. doesnt feel like af is coming.. and i have 13day lp so according to ff af is due today.. i dont think ff is correct with my dpo and havent all along, so after today i can rule out ff's ov date finally and move on to ruling out next suspected date lol


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

Mc you sneaky cabbage :rofl: hope this is the start of your bfp hun:hugs: did u get heat sorted yet?

Mommyv I think I may see a v v v v faint line on the frer, hope your test tomorrow has a good line.

Where is hopes I know she said her frer was bfn, I hope it was because of diluted pee. Tomorrows test will have a line I think. 

Eesoja hope witch doesn't show and you test and get your bfp!


----------



## mothercabbage

@coral...yes! sneaky me :blush: and NO..been on the phone 3 times today they have just said it could be up to 8pm befor someone gets out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
@pk.....:hugs: im watching your chart for an implantation dip! FX you get one then a bfp a few days after!!!!! hang in there sweetie xx:hugs:
@hopes.....:hugs: fxd af stays away!!!
as for me.......:cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold:


----------



## Hopes314

mommy v i maybe see a line im not sure, with frers i can ALWAYS see the place where the line is supposed to be. especially if held in light. so im not sure either way


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> @Hopes, where are you honey? x
> 
> @Eesoja, i agree with PK and the progesterone. Try not to feel so down, I got everything crossed for you x
> 
> @Mommyv, I think I see a line on the FRER too, will stay posted for the update :happydance:
> 
> @MC I can't wait for your predictor now. FX we will be having your BFP party in here Sat x
> 
> @PK, hey hun, how are you? x

pissing party for me tomorrow tink!!:yipee:


----------



## Hopes314

did poppy get blood test results back yet?


----------



## MommyV

hopes- that's so nice to be able to sleep in haven't done that in 4and a half years I'm sorry about the neg frer. me too I posted my pic but it's nothing really. Did your line on the dollar tree test show up after the time limit? 

I got a bumch of cleaning done while I was off. Now I'm going to library and the store. I'll pick up about 3or4 dollar tree tests and pee away. No more frer's until at least Sat I sure hope this is it. I hope I didn't get o date wrong because if I did then I am surely out but it still looks good. I'll update u ladies later


----------



## MommyV

I know hopes that's why I don't like the frer's u can always see a line even if there isn't one. I have been using them because everybody says how great they are but I'm not a fan of them. Going to get more dollar tree and if they are promising I will use up the frer's and if nothing I'm buying different tests to confirm positive dollar tree tests with in the future


----------



## Hopes314

mommyv-haha yes frers are tricky and i always see something and it always makes me want to pee on MORE frers! lol


----------



## pk2of8

that's funny girls...i NEVER see any kind of line on frer's....


----------



## MommyV

I know why I never used frer's in my previous pregnancies I always thought that I saw lines on them although I haven't seen any other lines in previous cycles this time. I also had a false pos one time with the frer's when I was trying for my first.

Hopes- did your dollar tree pos test come up with in the time limit? I had the very light line there from about 3min in just wondering.


----------



## poppy666

Just got my results and they rose to 20,000 which isnt much, im booked in Wednesday 15th for a scan at 9am, but if nothing im going to request D&C, nurse says about a week so takes it right up to xmas :cry: so thats it ding dongs xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Aww Poppy *hugs* dunno what to say :(
Isn't that a good rise in hcg? I mean 20 000 sounds good? x


----------



## poppy666

Dunno ive read stories of women's going down n finally finding the baby on the scan up to 9wks :shrug: but their the lucky one's, they even say hcg levels dont really tell you anything x


----------



## Hopes314

MommyV said:


> I know why I never used frer's in my previous pregnancies I always thought that I saw lines on them although I haven't seen any other lines in previous cycles this time. I also had a false pos one time with the frer's when I was trying for my first.
> 
> Hopes- did your dollar tree pos test come up with in the time limit? I had the very light line there from about 3min in just wondering.

the pink gathered around the test area but i called it neg bc looked not much diff from my normal negs. came back like 20 min later or something and it looked quite positive. took the pic at 30 min(ish) after talking to husband, etc.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Seems like you are still stuck in limbo and likely to be until ur scan on the 15th :(
Is there no way they would scan u earlier? x


----------



## poppy666

No they was going to leave it 2 weeks but that takes it right up to xmas and if i need a D&C it wouldnt be done till the new year, so next week it is x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Just got my results and they rose to 20,000 which isnt much, im booked in Wednesday 15th for a scan at 9am, but if nothing im going to request D&C, nurse says about a week so takes it right up to xmas :cry: so thats it ding dongs xx

sweetheart nothing definite yet you may have got your dates wrong hun its a shitter hun shame u cant go privately then you know xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well Poppy i'll pray that u get ur xmas miracle on December 15th hun x


----------



## poppy666

If i wasnt charting that cycle id agree with you Amy, but im 7wks today by LMP or im 6wks 4 days by ovulation x


----------



## pk2of8

aw poppy :hugs: i thought hcg doubled every 72 hours in early pg??? means today would quite have been long enough from tues. BUT like you said, hcg isn't always a good indicator either b/c it can vary strongly from woman to woman. i know the limbo is so hard sweetie :hugs: we'll just hold out til next wed then and hope for the best. if it's not to be, then we'll just get you on to the next cycle :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

i think you need to go by ov poppy. that would be the more accurate date... :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

sooooooooooo i have proper kicked off today just had 2 peaks shagged on one done monitor this morning and got high
so ginner wouldnt shag last night werent in the mood
so i have said ooooo we will have a bit tonight he said noooo weeekend so i said weekend too late this is the last night and refused to speak to him
so while putting shopping away hes tried talking to me ignored him so hes said whats up cos you want shag??
so ive flipped and said tell you what fuck you! we decided after m/c to try straight away and what is the point when you are moaning about shagging if it happens its me who will have to carry for 9 months backache,sickness,bloating not you so i tell you what ill go to someone who does want a child with me cos im sure they will xxxthen put on fake tears

ITS WORKED BUT I THINK IM GONNA BE TOO LATE IM SO PISSED OFF XX


----------



## poppy666

Thanks PK my dh just said he agree's with Amy n he's going to book a private scan for next Saturday just to make sure xx


----------



## pk2of8

oh good poppy! so glad you're going to get a private scan sweetie! i hope you'll get good news from it! :hugs:

amy, men are such pains, aren't they!!! they just seem so thick sometimes! so frustrating!!! :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Thanks PK my dh just said he agree's with Amy n he's going to book a private scan for next Saturday just to make sure xx

so pleased poppy i know its a lot of money but you need to know luv xxx


----------



## poppy666

Found one called peek-a-boo £65 in Liverpool :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww poppy....how many weeks and days will you be at your private scan??...youll be in my prayers once again tonight!!!! thinking of you always :flower:.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Next saturday i be 8wk 2 days LMP or 7wk 6 days :haha: complicated lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

well hopefully we will see that shy :baby: ding dong!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

next saturday? that not after the scan with the hospital? or before?


----------



## poppy666

PK I got my scan with hospital next wednesday and private scan next saturday x


----------



## mothercabbage

well well well.....the skank neighbour has had a visit from the social services and they have asked her to give the baby up!!!! she txt me and asked me to go and have a chat with her! of course when she told me why i said id be round when steve gets in.....RESULT!!! sad for her but good news for that tiny baby. she is 22-23 wks preggo...


----------



## poppy666

I know its not a nice thing to say but the baby deserves a good start in life n she had her chance with her other kids, but had them taken off her x


----------



## pk2of8

thanks poppy...well that's good! so you'll get it confirmed one way or the other :flower:


----------



## pk2of8

i agree with you both, poppy and mc. it might be different if she had her act together now, but she doesn't and she's not getting any better. the baby deserves a good, clean home. :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

MC- that's a good thing that the neighbor will have to give up her baby it is sad but if she can't be a proper mother the baby deserves to have people who can love and care for him/her

Poppy- I really hope that you're able to see the babies heartbeat on your next scan. Also at least your hcg levels went up and you aren't bleeding or cramping maybe it took longer for u to implant anywas fx'd for u


----------



## poppy666

Thanks MommyV :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

no problem Poppy I sure hope that all this works out for you and this summer your holding your precious little one.


----------



## mrsamyrach

can someone answer my question earlier x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Poppy Sorry the HCG results were not as great as we hoped, but they ARE rising which is good. Defo think you need to go with your O date. Been thinking of you and praying for you. Hope your as OK as you can be honey :hugs: x

@ Amy, what question hun? saw your bit about your tantrum at DH, love it. But I think you are in great shape this cycle anyway, you had a couple of sessions before O, so they would have been ready and waiting for your eggy. Quick top up tonight in case that super egg is still hanging about, and I'd say your done for the month x


----------



## mrsamyrach

thanks tink just wasnt sure xx


----------



## Hopes314

even though i may only be as little as 6dpo, im def looking ahead to next cycle, because if i ovd cd29 then things arent looking good in the babymaking department. 

im finally going to suck it up and buy soy tonight. and preseed. my new additions for next cycle (along with the usual softcups, opks, prenatals, temping)


----------



## Hopes314

even though i may only be as little as 6dpo, im def looking ahead to next cycle, because if i ovd cd29 then things arent looking good in the babymaking department. 

im finally going to suck it up and buy soy tonight. and preseed. my new additions for next cycle (along with the usual softcups, opks, prenatals, temping)


----------



## Hopes314

ok im really getting tired of my posts coming up twice. dont know why its been doing that. am NOT hitting the "post" button twice!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you hope your all good poppy good luck hunnie with the scan at least you will get some answers hun afm went the gym today had a good workout carnt wait for the witch to go so i can start again only 3 more days woooopppp


----------



## MommyV

ladies I took another dollar tree this afternoon and there is a line there again with in 5min about the same as yesterdays so either these tests are bogus or maybe I'm pg. I posted pics in the pg test gallery the two dollar tree in the middle are the new test. I've never had evaps before but if this is what these are this really sucks.


----------



## Hopes314

mommyv can you post your pics here? i dont bother with the other threads and pg gallery and all that.


----------



## caz & bob

i will go and have a look mommyv xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

mummyv carnt really see to far away could you try and get one closer xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

cant see it mommy v.....like caz said can you try get another one, but closer!!!...
p.s corrie is live!! :wohoo:


----------



## mrsamyrach

omg corrie im on bleeding tears and its only been on 15 minutes and fecking sky keeps going off x


----------



## MommyV

ladies not to sound stupid but what is corrie?


----------



## mrsamyrach

arghhhhhhhhhhhhh CORONATION STREEET


----------



## MommyV

here they are I still don't think u can see anything what a waste


----------



## Hopes314

mommyv i think i can maybe in the first pic see a second line


----------



## mrsamyrach

i dont see anything xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No I cant see anything on the new pics, they are from too far away mommyv x


----------



## MommyV

you're right amy these pics suck and the line is basically non existent I'll have to just wait it out. If these are evaps then af will show and that will be that if bfp's then the line will get darker and af will not show I really just need to be patient now and stop wasting time and money


----------



## mothercabbage

sorry mommyv cant see a 2nd line :hugs:....
:cry::cry::cry:@corrie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

carnt see anything mummyv hun i am in tears to hun at corrie its sad xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

bloody hellllllll that were emotional absolutely brilliant acting xx

back to babymaking ive got really wet cm xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

where the feck is everyone like talking to molly dobbs x


----------



## poppy666

Aww corrie was good tonight poor Molly, but she did the right thing by Jack even tho it hurt Sally, i kept shouting at the tv to sally to just hold her hand whilst she passed away :cry:


----------



## Damita

:wave: I am here but haven't been around lately, really busy with uni and events :hugs: hope you are all okay :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

ooooooooo there is life x


----------



## MommyV

what is corrie uk ladies? a soap opera maybe we def don't have that show here in the us


----------



## mothercabbage

Ding Dong the :witch: is dead! Which old:witch: ? The wicked:witch: ! Ding Dong the wicked :witch: is dead!!!"
 



Attached Files:







P101210_08.520001.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 10









P101210_08.430001.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good morning Ding Dongs!

Very quiet in here, I'm really hoping today brings good things for us. How is everybody?

Coral, I hire the Church hall for kids partys. One of the mums from the school has hired it, and dropped the deposit over to me this morning. Said she had been doing nights in boots. Laura? lol small world, said she was on with you last night. Hope your ok, and you get some sleep today x

MC did you test again this morning, now its out about your daily home bargains tests I wanna see todays pic lol

Pops, hope your bearing up ok. Still thinking and praying for you.

Mommyv, I'm sure I'm seeing something on your tests, hopefully those lines will get darker v soon. x

MrsAmy, sealed the deal last night? take a well earned rest in your (hopefully now washed) cowprints x

Everyone else, looking forward to catching up with you today x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC. may I celebrate or what?............purrrrrrrrrrleeeeeeeeeeeeasssssssse?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC WHERE ARE YOU?!?! ya lil sneaky minx.........

Well while I'm waiting for the BFP party, I'll say one lil thing.............I SO FECKING HAPPY FOR YA GIRLY! :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

whats going on??? is that what i think it is mother????? xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

party on tink!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::baby::thumbup::happydance::cloud9::baby::flower::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

morning tink xxxxx:hi::hi::hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

*yes phobe im fucking preggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggoooooooooooooooooooooo wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*


----------



## phoebe

feck me sideways woohoo!!!!! :happydance::happydance::dust::laugh2::dance::dance::friends::friends::ninja::ninja::wohoo::wohoo::flasher::holly::holly::lol::lol:=D&gt;=D&gt;:bunny::bunny::bunny::flasher::loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::ninja::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::hug::hug::dance::dance::hi::dust::dust::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::winkwink::winkwink::baby::baby::flower::dust::dance::dance::awww::awww::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:


----------



## phoebe

woohoo mother xxxxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Congratulations MC, im so happy for you!!! WOOHOO x


----------



## phoebe

:haha::haha::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::baby::baby::flower::flower::winkwink::winkwink::happydance::happydance::happydance:

so happy for u xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Party on MC........BFP PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::hugs::bfp::crib::yellow::dance::yipee::friends::headspin::smug::juggle::fool::wohoo::loopy::rain::flasher::bunny::holly::loopy::wohoo::wine::tease::wohoo::fool::juggle::headspin::friends::dance::yellow::bfp::happydance::thumbup::sleep:


----------



## phoebe

wooohooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
:baby::happydance::baby::happydance::baby:


----------



## phoebe

RIGHT BE BACK SOON TO CARRY ON THE PARTY, JUST OFF TO DRS XXXX SO MADE UP FOR U MOTHER XXXXXX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

its beautiful girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love a bfp party!!!!! especially my own...i love all you girls.....:wohoo::yipee::thumbup::baby::flower::thumbup::happydance:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::pink::yellow::blue::dance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

nnnn weeeeeee lovveeeeeeee you tooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:baby::hugs::happydance::kiss::bfp::crib::dance::wohoo::loopy::wohoo::juggle::headspin::friends::yipee::dance::bfp::happydance::hugs::baby:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I gotta go dr too lol damn! Back soon for more partying!!!!!!!!!!!! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Soooooooooooooo happy 4 ya! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

its sooooooooo dark now!!! this is the test now!!!!
 



Attached Files:







P101210_09.340001.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Damita

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111 WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

Congrats hunny :yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

thankyou damita!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Aww I am so excited!! You are a lucky lady!!


----------



## poppy666

CONGRATULATIONS MC YOU DESERVED THIS


:happydance::blue::yellow::pink::dance::dance::muaha::muaha::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::drunk::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::rain::rain::hug:​


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS MC YOU DESERVED THIS
> 
> 
> :happydance::blue::yellow::pink::dance::dance::muaha::muaha::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::drunk::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::rain::rain::hug:​

thankyou poppy! :happydance::hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Now missy you better tell us when you did the deed and day you ov'd since you dont chart :haha: OH!!! Plus sysptoms x


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS MC YOU DESERVED THIS
> 
> 
> :happydance::blue::yellow::pink::dance::dance::muaha::muaha::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::drunk::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::rain::rain::hug:​
> 
> thankyou poppy! :happydance::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

congrats


----------



## mothercabbage

i wrote all SS and cp and cm down.....will copy it out on here....with details of when we had sexy time too!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Good girl :haha:


----------



## babydream

Congrats MC again, you know how happy i am for you hun!!!! You deserve this and can i just say; I TOLD YOU SO!!!!!! Can't wait to see you!!!

Poppy, any news from hospital? how was the blood result hun, forgive me i can't find the post if you posted about it. Hope everything's good. 

Phoebe, what did the doctor say hun??

Girls, i'm sorry i missed so many posts, but hope you all are okay. I came home from work last night with a killer migraine and vomited all night, nearly passed out with head in the loo. I didn't want to take any painkillers cause i'm hoping i'm close to ov and didn't want to risk it. Might have been foolish but i don't want to harm anything in there. My opk was still neg yesterday, my temps are quite close to each other now, i'm hoping it'll happen today or very soon. Keep b'ding every other day, lucky it was a night off last night though. 

Please, let me know if i missed something important. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

cycle #3....af=13th Nov......Ov day=(estimated by pain)27th Nov....:sex:=22,23,25 &26th Nov.....
1DPO=cp low,soft,open..cm white and creamy...SS..ov cramps,slight spotting..
2DPO=roughly the same as 1dpo...
3DPO=cp med,med,firm...cm..sticky and white..
4DPO=cp high,firm and medium open..cm sticky/creamy and white..SS=bloated,constipation:blush:tired, hunger, few cramps
5DPO=cp high, firm,medium open...cm...creamy and white quite a bit of it...SS=burning in lefy bb(weird)backache(low down)still consipated:blush:
6DPO=cp high firm closed...cm creamy white with a hint of yellow..SS=bloated, dizzy spells, gassy, spot on cheek(great!) both :holly: a bit tender/tingly today...ov/af cramps??
7DPO=cp high closed medium open...cm creamy pale yellow...couldnt be arsed to SS today....grumpy and tired!!!:growlmad:
8DPO=yellow cm...cp is high closed but kinda soft but firm (velvety like):shrug: SS=sore :holly: sooo sleepy toay, pissin' more could be due to drinking heaps as im thirsty all the time...backache still,bad Ov pain when laid on back in bed!
9DPO=lots of yellow cm cp...same as yesterday....bad dreams!!!!same symptoms as yesterday...suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper faint :bfp: ???
10DPO=yellow cm...faint :bfp:...??? too arsey to SS
11DPO=lots of yellow cm...stopped checking cp now dont want to irritate it....weepy, tired..bbs hurt....peeing alot?due to drinking heaps ..thirsty all the time...
12DPO= faint :bfp: always hungry, weird groin pain like i pulled something on the right wher i think ovary is...happened yesterday too......achy hips..especially the right one?weird...heart burn.
13DPO=:bfp: sore :holly: tired, that weird pulled groin muscle pain again,yellow cm.......wohoooooooooooooooooooooo......
hope thats not too boring....:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Congrats MC again, you know how happy i am for you hun!!!! You deserve this and can i just say; I TOLD YOU SO!!!!!! Can't wait to see you!!!
> 
> Poppy, any news from hospital? how was the blood result hun, forgive me i can't find the post if you posted about it. Hope everything's good.
> 
> Phoebe, what did the doctor say hun??
> 
> Girls, i'm sorry i missed so many posts, but hope you all are okay. I came home from work last night with a killer migraine and vomited all night, nearly passed out with head in the loo. I didn't want to take any painkillers cause i'm hoping i'm close to ov and didn't want to risk it. Might have been foolish but i don't want to harm anything in there. My opk was still neg yesterday, my temps are quite close to each other now, i'm hoping it'll happen today or very soon. Keep b'ding every other day, lucky it was a night off last night though.
> 
> Please, let me know if i missed something important. xxxxxxxxxxxx

morning my partner in crime!!!! :wave: cant wait to see you either!!! good news on the opk front being neg as you were too ill to :sex: last night!!! :hugs: hope its a +opk later though, glad you dont have work today either, get some rest!! and get well soon!!! :hugs::hugs::kiss::friends:


----------



## pk2of8

oh MC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is SOOOOOOO awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whoooohooooooooo

:baby::cloud9::happydance::bfp::laugh2::dance::yipee::headspin::friends::smug::coolio::icecream::ninja::juggle::fool::tease::wohoo::loopy::rain::bunny::holly::crib:

:bfp: parties are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::kiss: so happy for you sweetie!


----------



## mothercabbage

thank you...when are you testing??? xxx


----------



## phoebe

helloooooo i am back to party wooohooooo!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::yipee::yipee::baby::baby::wohoo::wohoo::flasher:\\:D/\\:D/:holly::holly:=D&gt;=D&gt;:wohoo::wohoo::ninja::headspin::headspin::friends::dance::dance::crib::crib::yellow::yellow::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

hi babydream :hi::hi::hi:
just back from drs now, she has signed me off for 3 wks due to my severe :sick::sick: has put me on some anti sickness pills and omeprazole for the severe heartburn. have lost 9lbs this week b/c of it. plus she was concerned that my blood sugar levels were having dramatic lows too( did have a hypo on tues) but i am a bit worried now as i phoned work and my boss was so shitty and off-hand with me. but on a more upbeat note i found :baby: heartbeat on my doppler today, so that cheered me up no end :happydance::happydance: oh yeah forgot to say that i have quit smoking today too xxx

sorry to hear that u are so unwell. what do u think it could be??? hope u feel betterer soon sweety xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyV

congrats mc I am so happy for u that is a great line.

pheobe I'm glad and your appt went well and yeah for hearing baby's heartbeat on dopplar

asfm- af cramps are here and temp is down so I'm expecting to see her tomorrow. My son's Christmas program yesterday was so cute and he did a great job singing. I wanted to ask u ladies who use ic opk's where do u get them from? I've used the ones from earlypregnancytest.com before and was wondering if these are still good or if u ladies like something else better.

Hello to pk, poppy amy babydream how are u all doing this am?


----------



## coral11680

morning girlies!!!!

OMG :bfp::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::pink::blue::yellow::cake::cake::cake::dance::dance::bike::bike::rofl::rofl::rofl::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::drunk::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::fool::tease::tease::tease::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::rain::rain::rain::flasher::flasher::flasher::bunny::bunny::bunny::holly::holly::holly: wahhoooooo

I knew it anyway but nice to see my prediction correct:haha::haha:

So happy, we are bump buddies now!!:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Tink, it is a small world!

Yeah I was working with Laura last night. How did you say you knew me? So weird we feel like we know eachother and havent met yet!:haha::haha:
Internet is mad aye! We will have to meet after xmas:hugs: how ya feeling today?

I havent been back to bed yet, had my daughters Christmas play it was excellent so funny and lovely singing:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

She didn't ask Coral, lol I'll let you think up the excuse :haha: Her daughter is in my sons class at school, don't know her that well cause Rob takes the kids to school for me (he's the caretaker) But she's always seemed so easy to talk to, so thats good some of the people you are working with are nice!

Back from Docs, I'm on Omeprazol too Phoebe. Had some in the cupboard so I took one yesterday and this morning. My morning sickness and heartburn have got tons better today so hope you get the same relief!

MC, loving the party. So excited for you! x


----------



## phoebe

thats good tink, hopefully we'll both start feeling better too. did u see my post to bd?? i am a lady of leisure now xxxx:flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream, so sorry your feeling rotton :hugs: wishing you better soon!

Oh and Phoebe, great news you heard you bubba ding dongs heartbeat :happydance: x


----------



## coral11680

oh no worries, I'm sure she wont ask anyway! Yeah she is nice. Did she say I was the one thats always moaning I'm tired and dont feel well:haha: :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

ahh thats cool u can hear the heartbeat wheneve you want to:happydance: where di you get your doppler? how much was it?

Glad u are off work for a few weeks, relax and enjoy Christmas!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I am just catching up with them backwards! yes just seen, you can keep me company in the daytime :haha: Don't worry bout your boss, you and bubba ding dong more important and they will have to lump it! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol no, she referred to you as pretty with long blond hair :) your allowed to moan, I wouldn't cope for even one night right now lol


----------



## coral11680

she must have me confused with one of the others :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> ahh thats cool u can hear the heartbeat wheneve you want to:happydance: where di you get your doppler? how much was it?
> 
> Glad u are off work for a few weeks, relax and enjoy Christmas!

hi coral, :hi::hi:
i got my angel sounds doppler from amazon, it cost £20 with 2 bottles of u/s gel....BARGAIN!!!!! hehehe xxx:flower:


----------



## coral11680

thanks tink, we can have a moan together:hugs:


----------



## China girl

:saywhat::saywhat:CONGRATS MC

:happydance::happydance::laugh2::laugh2::dance::dance::hug::hug::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::icecream::icecream::wohoo::wohoo::lolly::lolly::lolly::bunny::bunny:


----------



## coral11680

phoebe said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> ahh thats cool u can hear the heartbeat wheneve you want to:happydance: where di you get your doppler? how much was it?
> 
> Glad u are off work for a few weeks, relax and enjoy Christmas!
> 
> hi coral, :hi::hi:
> i got my angel sounds doppler from amazon, it cost £20 with 2 bottles of u/s gel....BARGAIN!!!!! hehehe xxx:flower:Click to expand...

wow i will have to snap one up, what a bargain!!!:happydance::happydance: glad u can chill and enjoy pheebs:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Good morning mommyV, MC, tink, phoebe, poppy, amy, coral, babyd :hugs:

mc...i don't know when i'll test :sad1: i'm very tempted to test early, starting 9 or 10dpo b/c i bought 10miu ic tests (i have 20 of them). but knowing dh's sa results, i'm just so up and down about hoping for a bfp but knowing it's so extremely unlikely and not wanting to deal with the bfn's. so i don't know. my "official" test date should be like dec 17 or 18. :shrug:

mommyv, sorry you're having af cramps now sweetie :hugs: 

phoebs and tink, glad you got some meds now to help with the ms. hope you start feeling better now! :hugs:

amy and poppy, i hope you're both doing ok this morning sweeties! :friends:

coral, i hope you're getting plenty of rest when you're not working hun! :hugs:

babyd, i hope you get better soon and that your opk is positive vvvvv soon! your temps are looking great for an imminent ov hun! :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> ahh thats cool u can hear the heartbeat wheneve you want to:happydance: where di you get your doppler? how much was it?
> 
> Glad u are off work for a few weeks, relax and enjoy Christmas!
> 
> hi coral, :hi::hi:
> i got my angel sounds doppler from amazon, it cost £20 with 2 bottles of u/s gel....BARGAIN!!!!! hehehe xxx:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> wow i will have to snap one up, what a bargain!!!:happydance::happydance: glad u can chill and enjoy pheebs:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks lovely xxx:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

afm, i'm calling out of work again today. can't stand going, and can't make myself go. we have 2 "personal days" that we get each year that have to be used before the end of the year anyway, so that's what i'm using today. my boss might be ticked, but i just don't care. well, i'm anxious about it b/c i hate conflict, but i mostly don't care. :wacko: i'm giving my notice next fri anyway...


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies....

I hope everyone is doing well.

Thats all I got right now, down in the dumps:cry:. I'm not going any where, I will be here lurking, just won't be saying too much.:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

hi pk :hi:

I say it wouldnt hurt to test early although it is so hard to see bfn, if it was me I think I would have to. I hope you get your bfp very very soon hun you deserve to.:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

awww china :hugs::friends: we're here for you sweetie! when is your af due hun?


----------



## coral11680

hi china, why r u so down hun:hugs::hugs: are u not looking forward to testing?


----------



## pk2of8

thanks coral :hugs: yeah it's hard, but i guess i'll see how i feel the next couple of days. could start testing sun or mon, so we'll see... :wacko:


----------



## babydream

Hiya all.

Phoebe, glad you and bubba are okay, don't worry about your boss, just enjoy your xmas hunni. I used omeprazole for babies with reflux! Well done for quitting smoking!!!

Hi coral, tink, pk and everyone.

China girl, what's wrong?? did the witch got you??? why are you so down hunni??

I'm better today just a little heavy headed. I know you girls are not so into predictions but i got mine back from Aimee today. Look at this:

'For you I see a BFP in Febuary 2011. I see this to be a baby girl. I see one more pregnancy in your future.

As for your relationship I see that there is alot of stress around you both. You are a strong couple but things do get hard sometimes.

I see that this baby will bring alot of happiness to you both and will make you even stronger. However I do see a problem in the form of a woman with a name starting with L. She will try and come between you but she will not succeed.

You both need to stop taking each other for granted and remember how lucky you are to have each other and the love you share.'

Girls, you remember i told you dh had a brief thing with this woman in April??? His ex from his country?? Well her name begins with L. I'm glad she wont succeed!!!!! I'm also secretly hoping she's wrong about my bfp because the others predicted dec for me. but if she'll be wrong about bfp, what if she's wrong about L not succeeding?????? OMFG, i'm out of control, stop my brain!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hugs: CHINA :hug: Awww honey, lets hope this is your last TWW. How are things at home, still difficult money wise n such? Been remembering you in my prayers x

PK I had IC's and tested daily from 7DPO :haha: I did the same thing every month, but thats just me, I had no self control lol but it was depressing after a while, hopefully this is your cycle and you won't see any BFN..........:hug: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babyd, glad your feeling a bit better. You mustn't think like that! x


----------



## Damita

China girl said:


> :wave::hi: ladies....
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Thats all I got right now, down in the dumps:cry:. I'm not going any where, I will be here lurking, just won't be saying too much.:hugs:

Not just me thats down inthe dumps today :hugs: :hugs:

Less than 3 months to FS, don't understand why it isn't happening, I'm young only 25, sad times


----------



## China girl

I am not due to test until the 18th when :af:due.

I'm down in the dumps about my financial situation. Hubbs is still waitin to here back from Verizon. My heating unti is costing me $1,100 to repair. It just seems like when it rains it pours!!!...We tried to trade-in our cars for one car, but have too much negative equity so that was no go. Its just hard not being able to fix the problem. Thank you for the prayers Tink...means a lot:flower:

So that's what's going on with me


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

First, I would like to celebrate for MC! :kiss::cloud9::happydance::happydance::bfp::headspin::juggle::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::football::flasher::flasher::bunny::rain::lolly::wohoo::fool::ninja::spermy::bfp::bfp:

So HAPPY FOR YOU MC!!


@Babydream, sorry you are feeling so ill hun, hoping you get better soon!
@China- why so down? Thinking about you!
@Damita big :hugs: to you hun....I am fxing it will happen for you soon!

@Tink and Pheebs- hope the meds help you feel better. I have been feeling quite :sick: myself lately, although have managed to NOT throw up yet...

@Popps- still FXing that things work out for you hun

@Coral- hope you are feeling well!

@Pk - hope this is your month so you don't have to worry about the SA results- keep positive hun!

@ all the other ding dongs :hug: and :dust:!!!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> Good morning mommyV, MC, tink, phoebe, poppy, amy, coral, babyd :hugs:
> 
> mc...i don't know when i'll test :sad1: i'm very tempted to test early, starting 9 or 10dpo b/c i bought 10miu ic tests (i have 20 of them). but knowing dh's sa results, i'm just so up and down about hoping for a bfp but knowing it's so extremely unlikely and not wanting to deal with the bfn's. so i don't know. my "official" test date should be like dec 17 or 18. :shrug:
> 
> mommyv, sorry you're having af cramps now sweetie :hugs:
> 
> phoebs and tink, glad you got some meds now to help with the ms. hope you start feeling better now! :hugs:
> 
> amy and poppy, i hope you're both doing ok this morning sweeties! :friends:
> 
> coral, i hope you're getting plenty of rest when you're not working hun! :hugs:
> 
> babyd, i hope you get better soon and that your opk is positive vvvvv soon! your temps are looking great for an imminent ov hun! :hugs:

not really but thanks


----------



## LEW32

why not Amy??????? What's wrong?


----------



## eesoja81

Hey girls! I've got to hurry and go to work, but wanted to hop on after what I saw on FB-

MC-AAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!! You deserve this-so happy for you!!!!!

I'm not testing tomorrow anymore, just gonna see if AF comes or goes. Perhaps if she doesn't show by Sun., I will test on Mon. Not planning on it, though. Whatev!

Have a wonderful day, everyone, and MOTHERCABBAGE-ENJOY YOUR BFP PARTAAAAAYYYY!!!!!!

Lots of love


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Eeasoja, awwwwwwww hoping af stays away for you x

Hi Lew, sorry you feel yucky, I completely sympathize :hugs: x

Amy, whats up hun? x


----------



## pk2of8

amy sweetie :hugs: we're here for you luv...

eesoja, have a good day sweetie! :wave:


----------



## babydream

Hi all, 

Amy, what's up hunni?? 

Eesoja, nice to see you, hope af stays away. Hope you're not working too hard xxx

Hi lew and tink how are the preggo ladies?? Where is MC today??? she's probably celebrating. I'll catch ya later MC xxxx

I just did my last cb digi ov stick...ermmm it's a tiny bit darker than the others but who knows. The others on the site suggest that i might have oved on cd9-10. I'm confused. I'm going to the shops now to get some cheapie from wilkinson. I can't afford another box of cb digi. I might have another 35day cycle, i'm so fed up. 

Just ignore my whining girls, i'll get over it as soon as i see a bloody +opk or a line on my chart on ff. 

Hope you all having a nice day xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

congrats mc.. knew it was your turn!!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls weekend woooppp have to take my niece the hospital in abit she has not had the baby yet she has 2 sweeps and they are going to do another internal on her today to see if it starts her off she was jew the 5th xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: hey hopes! how are you today sweetie?


----------



## Hopes314

pk2of8 said:


> :hi: hey hopes! how are you today sweetie?

I'm alright thanks! No af, either 13dpo or 7dpo. lame.
How are you?


----------



## pk2of8

i'm ok hopes...been better, been worse. :shrug: 

:haha: my dh says "lame" like that too...always makes me laugh :winkwink: 

that is a huge difference tho, 7 - 14 dpo. i hope it all works out for you sweetie. i still think that was a positive $tree test. i've never seen one like that be negative. fxxx


----------



## phoebe

afternoon chicks xxxx:hi::hi::hi:
hope eveyone is alright today xxx

@ hopes i love the 'lame' statement too always makes me chuckle xx
@ amy, whats up lovely? hope ur alright xx
@ pk afternoon sweety hope af dont appear xx
@ poppy how are u lovely? xx

not got a lot to say really just popped on for a natter

i hope all is well with u all:hug::hugs:
xxxxxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey all haven't been on here for a while but quickly looked though some posts.

WELL is that TWO lines I see MC congrats :happydance:

Fingers crossed for you Poppy :hugs: Just a little note I didn't have D&C with MMC went with medicine but mostly everything got stuck (TMI) and doctor had to get everything out :-( wasn't too painful. 

Well I testing 28th Dec and getting a bit more action this month hopefully it carrys on!!!


----------



## phoebe

thinking of u china, really hope ur situ improves for the better soon lovely xxx ur in my thoughts and prayers xxx:hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## phoebe

good luck sleeping bub fxd for u sweety xxx
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pk2of8

damn, just lost my post...stupid page didn't load properly. now i don't remember what i was saying except moaning about being tired and lazy :haha:


----------



## Mother of 4

mothercabbage said:


> its sooooooooo dark now!!! this is the test now!!!!

I missed this! :happydance::happydance:CONGRATS!!:happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Heading to the dr but I'll check back in to read the rest of the posts :)


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> damn, just lost my post...stupid page didn't load properly. now i don't remember what i was saying except moaning about being tired and lazy :haha:

ooo-errr foggy brain pk:haha::haha: xxx


----------



## pk2of8

i wish that was it phoebe!!! :haha:


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> i wish that was it phoebe!!! :haha:

u never know hun, it could be:winkwink: xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Criky, just been congratulated by half the school lol it was the kids school Christmas bazarr and it seems the children have been busy telling everyone I'm pregnant. Ah well, knew it would come out early, and I look about 5 months gone with this bloated bump. Just hope nothing goes wrong now.

@Hopes, yeah its lame. BUT good news no af :) have you tested anymore?

@Phoebe, how ya doing today honey? I am gonna get one of them dopplers too, a little Christmas treat ;) :haha:

@PK sorry your feeling tired n lazy. Me too :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello sleeping bubs, Motherof4! :wave: x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Criky, just been congratulated by half the school lol it was the kids school Christmas bazarr and it seems the children have been busy telling everyone I'm pregnant. Ah well, knew it would come out early, and I look about 5 months gone with this bloated bump. Just hope nothing goes wrong now.
> 
> @Hopes, yeah its lame. BUT good news no af :) have you tested anymore?
> 
> @Phoebe, how ya doing today honey? I am gonna get one of them dopplers too, a little Christmas treat ;) :haha:
> 
> @PK sorry your feeling tired n lazy. Me too :haha: x

awwww how cute of the little kids to say that to u xxx:flower: i am doing alright ty, got me patch on :haha: and am not craving at all woohoo!! also got some anti sickness pills off dr today, but not taken any yet, wanna see if i can manage alone lol. yay go get a doppler, it was amazing:happydance::happydance: must confess i have 2 :blush: an angel sounds and a summer model. but heard so many good things about the angel sounds, so one indulged herself :rofl::rofl: how are u sweety?? is the sickness easing yet??? thank god for omeprazole :rofl: xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: evening all....how are we this mighty fine day???
@babydream...ive seen predictions right and wrong so maybe she is both right and wrong for you....being the feb bfp wrong!!! we want a dec bfp from you!!!
thankyou to all the girls for my congrats!!! :happydance:...cant remember what else everyone said [email protected] you excited for friday!! :wave: nutless..:wave:fly!! :haha:
im gonna have to read back! :dohh:


----------



## MommyV

af is here for me ladies. Oh well I guess those were evaps I ordered opks from online so I can actually know before I o because I always seem to miss it since I don't o at the same time every cycle


----------



## mothercabbage

:hug: mommyv......here is some :dust: for next cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: and :dust: mommyv. sorry the :witch: got you hun. i hope using the opk's will help u get it for next cycle sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

awwww mommyv sorry she got u xxx fxd for next cycle xxxx
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pk2of8

i can't wait to blow them off mc!!! i guess that's bad of me, but i'm just so sick of it all! i really hope nutless realizes after a couple of weeks what an idiot he is and that fly will just screw everything up.


----------



## phoebe

right i'm offski lovelies, o/h is on his way home and i'm gonna have a nice soak in the bath. i hope u all have a pleasant evening and i will catch up on the latest news with u all tomorry. take care hugs xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: phobe xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

mommyv sorry af got you! im sure shes on her way to visit me as well.. or at least SOMETHING better happen soon.. its cd36 today!


----------



## MommyV

thanks ladies having really bad cramping and pains on the left side I have a feeling this af is going to be a doozy good thing I still have the heavy overnight pads left from last cycle yes I'm hoping the opk's will help because I never am sure of when I'm oing until the day of or the day after and I'd like to start bding as soon as opk get pos or almost pos and then go until first day of temp rise I know that dh will be happy to cooperate. I think he is dissappointed too that we didn't catch the eggy this cycle


----------



## MommyV

MC this is the first time I'm seeing your line with my computer plugged into the charger which makes the screen brighter that is a really nice dark line I'm so happy for u I def think that you have a sticky bean in there


----------



## TTC2308

mothercabbage said:


> Ding Dong the :witch: is dead! Which old:witch: ? The wicked:witch: ! Ding Dong the wicked :witch: is dead!!!"

Congratulations MC. You must be over the moon!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hugs: Mommyv xxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

yes we are over the moon....thanks girls...mommyv, your time will come..im sending you :dust: and :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ahhh Huge congrats Mothercabbage, defo a darker line than last time, think you got a sticky bean there huni:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey ladies! Sorry I havent been on for a while my brother had some problems with my dad so he came to stay with me for the night, I dont see him often so it was really nice actually but missed everything on here &#61516; 
Mommy V & Hopes- Sorry about your bfns :hugs: Dont be down too much though every bfn you get means you are one cycle closer to your bfp!
MC! YAY FOR BFP! :happydance: :wohoo: Congrats hun! So glad you got it, hope this is the start of lots like last month! (shame I missed bfp party though :cry: :haha: )
Coral- I added you on FB if thats okay :hugs:
Glad pg ding dongs have sorted the ms out :thumbup:
Eesoja- Good luck :thumbup: 
Poppy- cant seem to find what happened with you lovely :shrug: what are they doing now, did you levels rise okay? :hugs:
PK- Goodluck on quitting your job :D 
Amy- Whats you CBFM saying today? 
Hey everyone else :wave:
Who is due for af soon? 

Hmm, i think i'm out this cycle have no symtoms apart from high, closed, medium cp and an increase in cm but it is white not yellow so :shrug:
don't like not knowing when af is due :dohh: between 17th and 22nd though i think.. i just feel really out this cycle already, i am really not holding out hope now :shrug: will just have to wait and see i suppose and be at doctors in the new year :( 

xxxxxx


----------



## Mother of 4

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hello sleeping bubs, Motherof4! :wave: x

:hi: ...I logged off shortly after had to get to the dr :thumbup:. 
MommyV-sorry :witch: got you :( 
:dust: to all of you still trying and keeping fingers crossed for you :)
:hi: to everyone else. It's very quiet in here!

I had a dr's appt today and got to hear the baby's heartbeat for the first time...it makes it more real:thumbup:. I just scheduled my scan for 5 weeks from today and hoping to be able to find out the gender also. 

Poppy-is your scan tomorrow (Saturday)??


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all....poppy good luck if your scan is today! i thought you said wed, but maybe i got it all arse about face(mixed up)....xxxxxxxxx
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

morning all xxxx:hi::hi::hi::hi:

i too wanted to echo mother's words to poppy, i am pretty sure u said ur having a private scan today. just wanted to say good luck lovely, i am hoping and praying everything works out for u [-o&lt;[-o&lt;:hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## coral11680

morning,

Yes good luck poppy, let us know how it goes hunni:hugs::hugs:

Mommyv, sorry af got you hun, :dust: for this next cycle:hugs:

Is anyone testing over the weekend? Eesoja come on come on!:haha:

Cabs when is your edd?

I'm feeling shite again today, still really congested and think I have a sinus infection now, my face hurts above my teeth and its worse when I lean forward, uggghhh


----------



## mothercabbage

morning phobe and coral.. EDD is 20th Aug. everytime i get up i feel like ive just stepped off a merry-go-round!! :wacko:....xx


----------



## babydream

Good morning MC, phoebe and coral!!

Hope all okay, I was wondering were poppy was yesterday, i don't even know about the 2nd blood result. Is she okay???? 

Good luck poppy love with the scan then xxxxx

Sorry you're feeling rubbish coral, hope you can cope with it hun.

Pheobe, hope you're okay.

MC, feeling dizzy is good hun, sorry about last night, my mum had the laptop and i got lost into Eclipse :) I thought of you when Jacob was on scene!! :)

My temp went down this morning 0.2 so what does this mean if anything????


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: babydream....ahhhhhhhh jacob!!! mmmmmm...i came on to see if you were around but you wernt so went to bed, i stalked your chart! i dont know whats going on, you must be cooking a super egg or two in there!!!..ive stalked other charts and it seems quite common to level off a few days then dip the day before Ov...im hoping this is what is happening with you!...did you get the good last night?? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: babydream....ahhhhhhhh jacob!!! mmmmmm...i came on to see if you were around but you wernt so went to bed, i stalked your chart! i dont know whats going on, you must be cooking a super egg or two in there!!!..ive stalked other charts and it seems quite common to level off a few days then dip the day before Ov...im hoping this is what is happening with you!...did you get the good last night?? xxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks hun, i hope it's close now. I did get the goods last nigth, dh did really well actually :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:thumbup: :thumbup:
p.s here are some of them charts i found that dip b4 Ov......
 



Attached Files:







chart127760-0[1].jpg
File size: 68 KB
Views: 3









chart127772-0[1].jpg
File size: 75.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrsamyrach

can someone check out my chart cos i really do not fecking understand it


----------



## mothercabbage

You ovulated 3 days ago amy xxx wooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooo


----------



## coral11680

babyd, are your opks almost positive or are they fading?

Amy, FF said you O'ed 3 days ago, looks good:happydance:

Cabbage, havent had the dizziness, just nausea and tiredness, oh and cramps on and off, but not bad:hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

i understand that im on bout rest of it wtf????


----------



## mothercabbage

amy.......did you get plenty of :spermy: for 3 days ago?
coral.........im ok after a sugary drink..:shrug:...no sickness (yet) no cramps either....:thumbup: making mw app on monday for 8 weeks!!


----------



## mothercabbage

amy.feck the rest of it!!!! you know you ov now so in 11 days poas! xx


----------



## coral11680

the rest of it doesnt matter really


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> amy.......did you get plenty of :spermy: for 3 days ago?
> coral.........im ok after a sugary drink..:shrug:...no sickness (yet) no cramps either....:thumbup: making mw app on monday for 8 weeks!!

i shagged day before and day after i think x


----------



## coral11680

I'm almost 8 wks and not had my appointment through:growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

oh! get them rung coral!!!!
good work amy...will you be SS this tww?..


----------



## mrsamyrach

no


----------



## mothercabbage

hmmmm, we'll see! you said that last cycle!!!:haha:


----------



## phoebe

hellooooooo:hi::hi::hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave::wave::wave: phobe, how are you today?? hope your well chick xx


----------



## mothercabbage

meant to say....dont forget to change your siggys girls!!! please and thankyou...:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

hi mother i am tickety boo thanks lovely. how are u? hope u are well. i shall go and change my siggy post haste lol hugs xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hi phoebe!!!!

thanks MC and coral!!! 

My opk...ermmm, well...i don't fucking know what's going on with them. I did a digi yesterday around 3pm that looked slightly darker than the one the night before but not near +. Then i did a cheapie at 6.30pm and that was the same as cd11 which is hardly visible.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0625.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## phoebe

howzat!!!!!:happydance::rofl::happydance: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

ahhhh...thanx phobe....im very well today, just stalking for babydreams opk result today....fx its +.....i need another bump buddy!!!!call me greedy but i just do! :haha: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

and like magic she appears!!! :wave: baby dream xx


----------



## phoebe

Hi babydream!!!:hi::hi: xxxxx
not understanding ur opks very well hun. but try and not fret too much sweetie. i never really had strong opks tbh xxx:hugs:


----------



## babydream

:flower: hi mc, i've just changed my siggy for you :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx :flower:...did you see them charts i posted on here...both dipped then ov!! xx


----------



## babydream

hi phoebe, i don't understand it either and i'm whining too much about it making everyone crazy. It's just frustrating. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> thanx :flower...did you see them charts i posted on here...both dipped then ov!! xx

yes i saw them hunni, thanks, i hope mine will be up again tomorrow then xxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: morning luvs

amy, your chart looks good sweetie :hugs: it shows when you ov'd and how many days past ov (dpo) you are. the cross hairs (red lines)... the line vertical is the day of ov and the line horizontal is your coverline. the coverline is not foolproof and can change. it's just a guideline so you can see the pattern between lower temps pre-ov and higher temps post-ov. does that make sense?

babyd, i wouldn't worry too much about the different intensity of lines on your opk's b/c they are 2 different brands. the small strips might be a higher sensitivity than the others, so they won't show as well, but it doesn't matter. it will still pick up your surge as soon as you have it. i'd agree with mc, and guess that your ov is imminent based on your temps leveling out and then dipping. it's not always true that way, but many women do see that. :hugs:

morning coral and phoebe...glad to see you both :hugs:

i hope poppy is ok too...not like her to skip off all day yesterday. worried about her. i don't think her private scan is today tho. i thought she said it was next sat after the hospital scan on wed. :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: pk....yes thats what i thought poppy had said about her scan...:shrug:
@babydream...your not making anyone crazy with your opk whining, this is a ttc thread...this is the place to whine hunni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

no ur not hun. i shall tell u off for that!!! if u cant vent here and then where can u??? we're here for each other for the good times, the bad and just for the plain old stressful times. we're all friends here. lord knows u guys have put up with enough of my diva moments xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydream

ooohhh, i forgot to mention, i woke up this morning with lower back pain. I have that a few days before af, i hope it's not a bad sign :(


----------



## pk2of8

fx for you babyd...i hope not too!

i thought i saw a post from TTC2308 yesterday??? where did she go...

TTC, hope you're ok hun :hugs: it's been a while since we've heard from you...let us know what's been going on... :kiss:


----------



## phoebe

oh and keep up with the trend of knackered boilers, mines just gone on the blink grrrrrrr:growlmad::growlmad: hope o/h hurries up home i am freezing and nearly at mc hammer time!!!!


STOP HAMMER TIME!!!!!!!!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i'm a bit jeremy clarkson when it comes to fixing things!!! i naturally assume all it needs is a gentle tap or 6 with a hammer!! much to o/h disgust:haha::haha: xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Hi pk, thanks hun xxxx

Pheobe!!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

oh poor phoebe! i hope dh gets it fixed soon sweetie!


----------



## phoebe

:haha::haha: i like hammers xxx


----------



## pk2of8

one time when my baby brother was about 4 or 5 years old or so, my youngest sister was freaking out b/c of a spider on the window. she was about 8 at the time. my baby brother agreed to kill it...and he killed it alright. unfortunately, he also "killed" the window with it, as he used a hammer to get it! :haha::rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## phoebe

:haha::haha:oh i have 'accidently' killed stuff too with a hammer!! ie windows,washing machine, my most recent fatality was the bathroom door......:blush::haha: i even have a tiny girly hammer but even then my o/h wont let me use it! o/h has just arrived from, so the boiler is reprieved.....for now:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey everybody, just hopping on quickly to say hi. Another busy Sat, should be around later xxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

what a hero!! he has fixed the prob. no hammer needed xxxx:haha:


----------



## natalies1982

hello all hope ur all ok ive just popped on to see who has got there BFP and im so pleased to see so many of you have poppy and mothercabbage massive congrats to you guys and everyone else who have got there bfp

we moved house 2 weeks ago so not been able to get on here, im 12 weeks on monday and have my 12 week scan on tuesday. had to have a early scan at 8 weeks due to bleeding but all was well with baby.

i hope ur all well and once again massive congrats to you ladies who have got there BFP and good luck to those waiting


----------



## MommyV

good morning ladies,

Babydream- I wonder if the soy has really delayed your cycle because your opks aren't pos and temps aren't indicating o yet either. Keep testing and temping and I'm sure you'll detect o at some point. Maybe the low back pain indicate o trying to happen.

Amy- I know that u got a few explanations already about your chart but your o was detected because u had 3 days in a row of higher temps u have had previously one high temp and then it would dip but this time you had a lower temp then the high temps for 3days. Hopefully you caught the eggy this time 

Poppy- If u do have a scan or some sort of testing going on today I hope that all goes well and that lo is doing well in there


----------



## Hopes314

cd37. rough. thinking i am maybe 8dpo, although temps cant prove that because i was sick around those days.


----------



## mothercabbage

when will you test again hopes??


----------



## Hopes314

no idea when i will test again lol. if af doesnt come today then it probably means im only like 8dpo or something. will decide about testing after seeing temps in the mornings.


----------



## poppy666

Evening ding dongs :flower:

Sorry not been around just didnt feel right being on here yesterday etc dunno what to do with myself atm, anyways no the scan today its Wednesday up at EPU and we changed private scan for Friday at 2pm x

Hope your all well and MommyV so sorry the witch got you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all afm af has gone wooppp so we bd today xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy....how you doing? :hugs: 
@caz n bob....:yipee: for af going.....
ive got a weird stitch like pain where i think my right ovary is...any ideas...?
@babydream...i pm you xx


----------



## poppy666

Im ok thanks MC :kiss:caz hope your having a nice weekend :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Poppy, hun are you okay? i've been worried about you!!!! ((((hugs)))))

Happy b'ding caz!


----------



## mothercabbage

its toooooooooooo quiet on here!!!!......where is everyone????


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy im having an ok weekend, got my sister on my case about some shit, doing my head in..:wacko: but apart from that, its ok.....glad you popped on to say hello...miss you on here missy!!! xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::friends::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Awww ive only been off for a day, but missed you too & sooooooooooooo made up you got your BFP you deserved it after your shitty last cycle :hugs:

How you feeling in yourself sweetie? x

(((( big hugs)))) back babydream :0) xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

whoa, it really has been quiet! I came on expecting pages of posts to go through and you barely filled two! Hope everybody is ok? :hugs: 

We had the coka cola truck at our Local supermarket today, took the kids. They all got high on the mini cans of full sugar they were handing out then proceded to be livewires whilst we tried to do some shopping.......lol oh well all good fun, got a headache though :haha:

Need to take new bump pic, its huge. Hoping you all having a good weekend!

Throwing up prayers for our struggling ding dongs xx


----------



## caz & bob

my niece has had her bby girl 9 and a half pound she was and its her 1st bby xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Getting fat, see this is what getting preggo n sitting at home all week does to ya lol I'm busted, outta clothes, and in the secrecy stakes :wacko: I'm sure the majority is FAT n WIND :haha:
 



Attached Files:







6 week bump pic.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 0









7 week bump pic.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2









8 WEEK BUMP.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3









9 week bump.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Caz, great news! My first was 9lb 10, NEARLY RIPPED ME APART lol I feel for her. Least she has had her now :)

Pops, really hope your hanging in there :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx poppy, :hugs:
:wave: tink xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey MC :wave: you still up on :cloud9:


----------



## mothercabbage

tink your getting a bump already!! very cute! xxx
weldone caz's niece xx pics??? x


----------



## poppy666

Aww congratz Caz post a piccy as soon as you can sweetie :baby:

Tink your seriously getting fat :haha: and thanks im hanging in there, but if all else fails i want my ding dongs helping me onto a new cycle and yes Tink im gonna do your head in again going on about my chart :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: wont be long till your bump starts blooming MC, I wanna see the pics!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Drive me crazy all you want Pops, just wish i could do more. xxxx


----------



## poppy666

You've already done more than you all think just being here :kiss: I just need to think positive once im back to ttc, sounds a bit cold that but i know its the only thing that will help me get through it & you guys :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwww poppy :hug:
tink you will get weekly pics!!!! :haha:
bed time for me..night all..
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Night sweetie see you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Excellent MC :) even if theres no change, you a bit more active than me :haha: 

Pops, whatever you want, you get okeys? :hugs: x

Right i'm off to bed, nunnites honeypots x


----------



## pk2of8

aw poppy, sorry i missed you and the other ding dongs. :hugs: i'm still praying that you're next scan will show everything's ok sweetie altho i know you're preparing yourself for the worst, and that's ok. :hugs: 

we did some Christmas shopping today. spent a lot of money and feels like we got so little :-( this is going to be a smaller Christmas for us this year than we usually do for the kids. money's a bit tight and we're worried about the effect of me switching jobs, so we're trying to limit things more than we usually do. oh well. hopefully, it will be enough. 

well, i guess i'll talk to you other ding dongs tomorrow! :kiss:


----------



## mrsamyrach

god why is no one ever one at this time
soooooo i have got a problem yesterday teatime before i went to work i went to loo and found about 5 spots of blood in nickers wtf?
and come home at 230am and got creamy yellowish cm

i dont know whats going on tbh


----------



## ladybeautiful

Just dropping in quickly to say - 

CONGRATULATIONS MOTHERCABBAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::hug:

SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!! :D :D :D

Sorry not writing much more... went to work yesterday and to the mall today and I am on the verge of collapsing as if I'd just climvbed Mt. Everest or something... :dohh: Hope you all are okay. Good luck to the ladies who got AF for the new cycle, and to those BDing and in the 2WW :)

Poppy, still thinking of you and hoping you are staying okay through this wait until next Wednesday... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all,
@LB...thank you hunni....have you had your 1st MW appointment yet? 
@tink...starting with the 4 week pic later, will update once a week..:haha:...your bump looks ace! i wont get a bump for ages!!:(
@poppy...hows things today?:hugs:
@amy....what happened to no SS??? :haha:i had a bit of spotting around Ov, so that could be an Ov bleed, either that or rough :sex: good luck and :dust:
@babydream...im already stalking your chart for todays temp:dohh:...:hugs:
as for me...:holly: getting increasingly sore, im tired the"skank" neighbour let her kid scream for hours last night! again! she left him for hours the other night too!! if all of us are awake then how the feck can she sleep through him screaming!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????....she doesnt deserve to have them every other weekend, they just get neglected!!:growlmad:
so im having a lazy day today, just a bit of cleaning and a bit of washing and im sitting on my ass allllllllllllllllllllll day!! xx


----------



## babydream

Good morning girls,

Tink your bumP is huge but not bigger than mine w/o being preggo!! 

Poppy hope you are okay Hun thinking of you a lot xxxx

Hi ladyb, hi PK!! Xxxx hope all well

Amy I haven't got a clue. Can it already be implantation?? 

MC. My temp did nothing to my chart. Woke up with slight headache, lower backache and coughing like a donkey!! 

Have a good day all xxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

morning all xxx:hi::hi::hi:
i hope we are all well. 
@ bdream soz to hear ur still crook, hope its the start of something good tho:winkwink: xx

@ mother yay for sore :holly: god ur neighbour sounds awful. those poor little lambs :cry: its so wrong xx

afm, i have been up since the crack of sparrow fart!!! trying to find stuff to do so now am in the process of marzipanning my xmas cakes lol. dunno whats up with me i cannot sleep for love nor money boo!! i am now on day3 of my no smoking woohoo:happydance: no cravings or owt. i even dont like the nrt they have given me.....it smells fishy!!!:haha::shrug::haha: have a good day all hugs xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl::rofl::rofl:@ crack of sparrow fart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
@babydream...your temp will continue to rise now...i bet ya!!!!FX anyway!!! :hugs:
@phobe...yes my neighbour is a c u next tuesday!! i found the nrt smells fishy too! yak!..my sister is making my xmas cake...she does really nice ones with a THICK layer of marzipan! i love that stuff!!!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

oh theres a thick layer of marzipan on 'em alright!!!! have made 3 of the buggers hehehe!!! xxxx yummy!!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: good morning mc, phoebe, babyd....

early here...can't sleep more tho, so figured i'd just get on bnb :winkwink:

tested this morning...bfn. 10 miu and not even a hint of a line, no evap either. guess i'm not surprised, but it's still very hard to look at it. and something's wrong with ff website. i can't get in to update my chart and can't look at anybody else's either. :wacko: so, if this is what my day is going to be like, i'd rather just stay in bed and sleep through til tomorrow. :-(


----------



## mrsamyrach

how can i be ss when i havent a clue what that spotting was!!
rough sex my arse as well


----------



## pk2of8

amy i think it was likely ov spotting. last i looked at your charts with your temps up and down several days right before ov, that may have been your body working really hard to release a good egg or 2, so my guess would be it's just spotting left from your ov. i don't think it's anything to worry about anyway. i've heard from the doc before anyway, that spotting can occur at any time during your cycle and it's ok...nothing to worry about. :shrug:


----------



## mrsamyrach

oh ok just never had it before and ff not working bloody hell


----------



## pk2of8

yeah i rarely have mid-cycle spotting, but one of my sisters does pretty frequently. very frustrating that ff not working :wacko: glad it's not just mine tho. must be an issue for the whole site...i hope they get it fixed soon...


----------



## mrsamyrach

mmmmmmm i wanna put temp in before i forget it x


----------



## phoebe

hi pk and amy :hi::hi::hi: xxx
sorry abot ur negative pk and i hope ff gets up and running asap lovelies xxx hugs xxx


----------



## pk2of8

oh good...looks like ff is back up and you got your temp in amy. that's good... does your thermometer not have a memory on it amy?


----------



## mrsamyrach

ooooo its back on sorted
i really really want to kill someone such a vile mood and looks like my bullmastiff is gonna get it x


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> oh good...looks like ff is back up and you got your temp in amy. that's good... does your thermometer not have a memory on it amy?

yeah i think it does x


----------



## pk2of8

that's good amy...that way if you ever forget your temp you can look it back up. 

hi phoebe...hope your cakes/marzipan are coming out yummy! :winkwink: i've been craving white chocolate/cranberry cookies, so i may try to make those this afternoon...makes my mouth water just thinking about it....


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon all :wave: cakes sound good phoebe..yummy!
@ PK....:hugs: for the bfn...try again in a couple of days xx :dust: for testing xx
@amy.....spotting mid cycle is nothing too bad, i had a bit and look at me now, i hope it just because you have had a good ovulation of a good strong egg!! FXd for you this month!! xx


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon or morning ding dongs :flower:

PK ((( huge hugs))) :hugs:

Amy i & others spotted with soy sweetie you'll be ok xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Afternoon or morning ding dongs :flower:
> 
> PK ((( huge hugs))) :hugs:
> 
> Amy i & others spotted with soy sweetie you'll be ok xxx

bloody hell now she tells me


----------



## poppy666

Sorry just catching up :haha: :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

morning ding dings :hi:

Tink like the bump hun:thumbup:

MC how ya feeling hun:hugs:

Poppy, I realy still have hope that everything is ok with your bean, I understand why you are preparing for the worst though:hugs::hugs:

Phoebe, mmmm christmas cake:haha:

PK sorry for bfn but is early days x

Well, I officially threw up this morning :sick: yuk, wasnt pleasant, uuggghhh 
Hopefully wont be doing that again. I still feel really crappy and work was hell last night I felt so ill,my sinuses were throbbing and when I leant over it was so painful, not good when you have to open boxes and lift etc. Anyway moan over!:haha: My Mum and Dad are supposed to be coming overe later for dinner. Catch yas later, Hi to all I missed :hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:coral...i feel ok, bit dizzy and tired and my :holly: are tender still...sounds like your :sick: has kicked in! :hugs: im praying i dont get it like i had with DD...xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey all! another busy busy day. Had kids nativity service at church this afternoon. been running about all day, and now need to tidy up cook tea and then carry on with Christmas shopping (online) lol 

Hope everyones ok, now lets see what I remeber....

@MC glad you ok, but sorry to hear about you neighbour again, why oh why do these people have kids?

@Pops throwing up more prayers for ya girly

@PK, sorry bout the BFN, still mega early honey :hugs: 

@Babydream, hoping O has happened already or its just round the corner, you've waited so long :( x

@MrsAMY, agree with all the others, spotting is fine esp with the soy x

@ Phoebe, yay for the non smoking! do you find the patches are itchy, I went mad with mine lol it died down after a bit. Also don't wear them at night if they have given you 24 hour ones, that will stop you sleeping. Take of and wash area an hour before bed x

@ Coral, poor you being sick! you have my sympathy honey :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

I just got my 2nd xmas present offline need to get my ass in gear :dohh: just bought one of the lads an xbox slim bc his ps3 broken x

Tooooooooooooo expensive xmas x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: tink...sound like you been a busy lady today!! ive done a bit of washing and a bit of cleaning, had my younger sister round for a cuppa, boring daaaaaaaaaaaaay **yawns**


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy...im not much better than you for xmas, feel like there are hardly any pressies upstairs!:dohh: xx


----------



## poppy666

Well i be still shopping next week at this rate, gonna put the tree up at the weekend for korben, but he probz pull it down :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol yes busy busy busy, oh for a restful Weekend.........I NEEEEEED ONE! :haha:

I haven't got many presents, only really shifted into Christmas gear this week! Toooooooooooooooooo expensive :haha: x


----------



## phoebe

thanks for the heads up tink, yes they did give 24 hr patches but having taking them off anyway. as for the sleeping..........whats that?!?:haha: it has been worse since fri but since falling pg its been up in the air anyways. got up at 5am wtf!!! my house has cleaned within inches of its life, the xmas tree has sorta gone up but the cat has been helpfully attacking it, my xmas cakes have been marzipanned, have had the sil round this aft and now i am cooking dinner. i hope i crash tonight :haha::haha: sounds like u have had a manic time too. hopefully u will get some good r and r v.v.vsoon. hugs xxxx


----------



## babydream

Hi girls, i'm gonna read the posts in a minute but i've just done an opk and need opinions pleeeaasssseeee?????

this is the darkest i got last time, i'm not sure it's gonna get darker but what do you think??? We b'd last night and the night before too, so should we do it tonight???
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0646.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## phoebe

right ladies, thats it for me today. gonna see a man about carving the roast beef. have a pleasant evening and i will catch up with all tomorry. 
ttfn xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

if thats the darkest you got last time...id :sex: xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream, thats the darkest I ever got on cheppies. Yes go get yourself some :spermy: x


----------



## babydream

thanks mc and tink, really appreciate it!! it dried now and darker than on that pic. 

tink, busy weekend again, hope kids' nativity play goes okay.

poppy you're okay love??? don't worry about xmas, you have a lot to deal with now. 

Phoebe, happy baking hun, not smoking makes you restless i guess lol

coral, sorry you are so sick hun, thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Awww pk, sorry for bfn babe, but it's still early isn't it hun????


----------



## pk2of8

good afternoon/evening luvs. :hugs: yeah i guess it's still early altho lots of girls get a faint bfp at 9dpo, so it makes me think i'm out. that coupled with what we know about dh's sa. :-( i'm just so ultra-conscious of every tiny little twinge and sensation now, i'm driving myself nuts with it. i do ss some during tww, but i don't obsess too much usually. this time i'm looking for it and not coming up with much of anything solid :-( ugh. or in hopes' words "lame."


----------



## Damita

:hugs: I am sure it is too early hun


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey ladies
Sorry about bfn pk :hugs: still early days yet though there was a girl in bfp announcements who got hers at 16dpo.
Sorry to hear you can't sleep pheobe hopefully all the things you have done today will wear you out :thumbup:
Sorry to hear you are unwell coral, hopefully you wont get a bad bout again!
:hugs: To everyone else hope you are all doing well, this thread seems a bit slow again :shrug:
I think i'm definitely out this cycle although CP is still high, CM has almost cleared up now and is still white and i have a breakout on my face which says that AF is due shortly (thinking soy has shortened my cycle). Have no symptoms at all really :dohh: but i suppose that could be good thing as i do every other cycle :shrug: but who knows? 
Can soy girls please help me i really dont know what dose of soy to take next cycle do i take the same or less cause i'm happy with my cycle and dont want to change it too much :nope: but i want to take soy again!

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LR ive seen Soy girls higher their dose on next cycle if on a lower does, but ive not read what others have done on higher dose's for follow on cycles. If i have to take again in New Year im taking on CD3-7 160mg then 200mg for last two days :thumbup:


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> LR ive seen Soy girls higher their dose on next cycle if on a lower does, but ive not read what others have done on higher dose's for follow on cycles. If i have to take again in New Year im taking on CD3-7 160mg then 200mg for last two days :thumbup:

Thanks poppy! :hugs: How are you feeling today? do you find out for definite on wednesday or are they going to leave you for longer again? :hugs:
I might take it 2-6 again 160 for 3 days then 200 for 2 days but might try 3-7 will decide when i get there :dohh:
Gonna take evening primrose oil and reorder my preseed from somewhere else (as it still not here) for next cycle also need more OPK's (gonna get them tomorrow to try to jinx myself by spending money ;) worth a tryy :haha: 
OH stepdad saw my laptop screen and asked what my kokopelli pic is i was like i dont really know i just though it looked good :blush: he thinks it looks like a man smoking a pipe! :haha:
xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LOL Ive still got mine as my desktop wallpaper :haha:

Yeah im fine, not sure if Wednesday is the decider but if there isnt anything there i guess it will be, im just going to ask that im booked in for D&C if thats the case bc the longer they leave it the harder it is for me, im already living on the edge with every twinge or cramp i get scared that this is it blahhhhhhhh. I need to move on :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> LOL Ive still got mine as my desktop wallpaper :haha:
> 
> Yeah im fine, not sure if Wednesday is the decider but if there isnt anything there i guess it will be, im just going to ask that im booked in for D&C if thats the case bc the longer they leave it the harder it is for me, im already living on the edge with every twinge or cramp i get scared that this is it blahhhhhhhh. I need to move on :hugs:

Good plan hun its not fair on you to be living like that as with a blighted ovum it can take like a month to clear cant it? Hopefully you will not need it though hun i am keeping positive for you lovely! :hugs: :kiss: 

xxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

Take the full whack of soy i ovd late as well this cycle xx


----------



## poppy666

Amy i may take the whole fecking bottle :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Evening Ladies, seems the thread is comming back to life lol I have been doing christmas decs with the children. We found all our hats and props and all dressed up and had a giggle whilst we did it. One item of 'dressing up' is just for me and DH ;) 

Lupine, hope you 'jinx' yourself with them OPKs! X


----------



## Damita

:hugs: poppy


----------



## Damita

I am here, but been busy with drinking :yipee: too many Christmas dos and going out my friend who split up from her bf and now again is my partner in crime so it is fab to have her back, don't think I will be that sober next week :yipee:

Very relaxed cycle for me, I have no idea what cd I am on, or anything so it is all good :)


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> LOL Ive still got mine as my desktop wallpaper :haha:
> 
> Yeah im fine, not sure if Wednesday is the decider but if there isnt anything there i guess it will be, im just going to ask that im booked in for D&C if thats the case bc the longer they leave it the harder it is for me, im already living on the edge with every twinge or cramp i get scared that this is it blahhhhhhhh. I need to move on :hugs:
> 
> Good plan hun its not fair on you to be living like that as with a blighted ovum it can take like a month to clear cant it? Hopefully you will not need it though hun i am keeping positive for you lovely! :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...


Yes LR your right can takes weeks yet for my body to realise the baby has gone, plus did you know 50% of miscarriages are Blighted Ovums? but sadly women dont find out till their 12wk scan cos you still get all the PG symptoms n stomach growth as you would in a healthy pregnancy, which makes it even harder for those women, not saying its not hard on me but ive been lucky in some way having an early scan, Just so hard bc as a close group like us we dont see what can happen whilst we all TTC & must be uncomfortable to watch one of the members lose a baby ( it would for me) so im trying not to post a lot cos its not fair x


----------



## mothercabbage

im getting the tree out tomorrow and dusting off the xmas decorations....we'll be busy tomorrow....:yipee: time to get in the xmas spirit i think....anyone else not got their tree up yet?? x


----------



## poppy666

Yep me but im on it this weekend, need to buy one :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes it is bloody hard to watch a member lose her baby. But I don't give a toss how hard it is, you keep posting woman.......

I became a nurse because I wanted to help people. That's bloody hard too, but knowing you have been there for someone makes up for it completely.

I personally would find it harder if I knew you were suffering in silence honey x ..... :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy i dont think any of us mind if you post your feelings on here! i know i dont!! i just hope that there will be a little dingdong in there hiding! :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ha! thats 2 agains one so far!!! 
and as for the tree, well mine might be falling apart but its going up this year!! we cant afford a new one!! chloes xmas presents so far have wiped the bank accound dry of extra funds this month!!!


----------



## babydream

Poppy (((((hugs)))))) hun, you can post as you like hun we are here for you no matter what!! xxxxx

Hi tink, damita and amy!!!! HOpe you're okay xxxx

I've having ov pain on the left, does that mean i'm ov right now or what??? Sorry for being so daft, i'm researching about it and can't find much. Also, i'm suffering from very sore throat and chestpain with bad cough, what can i take for it right now??? I guess it's too dangerous to take ibuprofen, right???? I don't want to risk anything. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Yes it is bloody hard to watch a member lose her baby. But I don't give a toss how hard it is, you keep posting woman.......
> 
> I became a nurse because I wanted to help people. That's bloody hard too, but knowing you have been there for someone makes up for it completely.
> 
> I personally would find it harder if I knew you were suffering in silence honey x ..... :hugs:


Thank you Tink :cry: and MC if there isnt there damn well will be next year i wont let this knock me down :hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream, you sure you won't consider just taking something? until a fertilized egg has implanted, nothing you take can affect the bubba. Even if you want to err on the side of caution, paracetamol is fine. You should see the cocktail of pills i still have to take :( xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Thanks Tink, i'll take paracetamol for a couple of days and tea with lemon and honey. Hope that'll help, i am feeling absolutely rotten :(


----------



## pk2of8

aw poppy! :hugs::hug: i'm with the other girls (of course)...i'd come hunt you down all the way from Florida if you stopped posting sweetie! :winkwink: there are lots of circumstances that can make it hard for us to read some of the posts, and yours circumstances don't make it any worse luv! we want you here and we want to be here for you. i'd be worried sick about you if you weren't posting! anyway, so no leaving allowed! :haha: once a ding dong, always a ding dong!! :haha::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sounds like a good plan Babydream, i really hope you start to feel better soon honey xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks PK i wont be going no where id miss you all :hugs:

Im thinking real tree this year hmmmmmmmmmmmm my OH hates it when i want a real one :haha: but i think korben will have an artificial one down everyday lol.

Which tree do you all prefer for xmas ladies?


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thanks tink! Aww christmas decs with the children how sweet, i'm stealing my friends 3 year old, BIL 4 year old and 6 year old and my other friends 2 year old and Im taking them to a reindeer farm and to see santa on Friday! I might sound nutty but it will be so good I cant wait now! OH other sis (preg one) and her partner, and MIL and FIL are coming along too but I will have to look after all children by myself as it was my idea, but as I want 6 children its good to get some practice in ;) haha! 
Damita- Glad to hear you are having a nice relaxed cycle Im sure it will help you out fxed for your bfp!
Amy- I read a post about your bleeding and yellowish discharge hopefully it implantation and pregnancy symptoms! :thumbup: 
Poppy- Please post as much as you want to! We are your ttc buddies and you are part of our ttc family, of course we want you to share everything with us we stick together through thick and thin so make sure you come here if you need to rant, worry or whatever :hugs: 
MC- We have all our decs up already they went up on the first OH is a big kid :haha: Managed to convince him not to put up the outside ones this year though, will be different when we have children but why should we pay electric for everyone else :dohh: yeah Im a bit of a scrooge! :rofl:
Tink- Bit random but WOW time flies your almost 10weeks already :O  12weeks soon when is your scan? PS hows the pg symptoms? 
Babydream- Sorry to hear you feeling so bad, hope you feeling better soon :hugs:
PS AMY- where are you? you always moaning noone is on and then are never here when everyone else is :rofl:

xxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

i love real trees...i don't think my oh likes them either, but b/c i was single for so long and had to put it up by myself with the kids, we have done an artificial one for last several years. pre-lit tho. i hate stringing the lights. i'm hoping next year, we'll do a real one...stuff what oh likes :haha: the artificial one is leaning this year really bad, so i think it's pretty much done for.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Pops, I do love a real tree, but I have got an artificial one up this year. Its tall and white, and we have blue and white lights and decs on it :)

@Lupine. Your gonna have a great time with the kids, they really make Christmas :) I am relieved to be nearly 10 weeks now, it is going fast! I have my scan on the 30th December. Symptoms kinda settling down, still all very much there.....sickness, heartburn, the sorest boobs ever, tired all the time, and cravings. I think its mainly that I have got used to them/learnt to deal with them lol x


----------



## babydream

I love the smell of real tree poppy i'm aiming for one this year too. 

You all have a good night girls, i'm off to bed now, see ya all tomorrow hunnies xxxxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

night babydream :hugs: 
Has anyone heard anything from toxic recently? is she coming back? 

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

If i get a real one think it will deter korben touching it cos it'll prickle his fingers lol... Tink the white one sounds nice ive never had a white one, i love the electric blue lights they got out now so may invest in some.

LR i bet you'll have a fab time friday n the little kids too, they be well excited bless em :happydance:

Nite babydream x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nunnties Babydream.

Last I heard, Toxic's comp was broken and she couldn't get on BnB on her phone x


----------



## mrsamyrach

listen the doc found a lump in my nans stomach a fortnight ago and she had a ct scan she has to go to gynae tomorrow any ideas shes not in pain with it and she has never noticed it x


----------



## mrsamyrach

lupinerainbow said:


> Thanks tink! Aww christmas decs with the children how sweet, i'm stealing my friends 3 year old, BIL 4 year old and 6 year old and my other friends 2 year old and Im taking them to a reindeer farm and to see santa on Friday! I might sound nutty but it will be so good I cant wait now! OH other sis (preg one) and her partner, and MIL and FIL are coming along too but I will have to look after all children by myself as it was my idea, but as I want 6 children its good to get some practice in ;) haha!
> Damita- Glad to hear you are having a nice relaxed cycle Im sure it will help you out fxed for your bfp!
> Amy- I read a post about your bleeding and yellowish discharge hopefully it implantation and pregnancy symptoms! :thumbup:
> Poppy- Please post as much as you want to! We are your ttc buddies and you are part of our ttc family, of course we want you to share everything with us we stick together through thick and thin so make sure you come here if you need to rant, worry or whatever :hugs:
> MC- We have all our decs up already they went up on the first OH is a big kid :haha: Managed to convince him not to put up the outside ones this year though, will be different when we have children but why should we pay electric for everyone else :dohh: yeah Im a bit of a scrooge! :rofl:
> Tink- Bit random but WOW time flies your almost 10weeks already :O  12weeks soon when is your scan? PS hows the pg symptoms?
> Babydream- Sorry to hear you feeling so bad, hope you feeling better soon :hugs:
> PS AMY- where are you? you always moaning noone is on and then are never here when everyone else is :rofl:
> 
> xxxxxx

im here just worried bout my nan tomorrow xx


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Yes it is bloody hard to watch a member lose her baby. But I don't give a toss how hard it is, you keep posting woman.......
> 
> I became a nurse because I wanted to help people. That's bloody hard too, but knowing you have been there for someone makes up for it completely.
> 
> I personally would find it harder if I knew you were suffering in silence honey x ..... :hugs:

agree :hugs: don't stop posting Poppy :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> listen the doc found a lump in my nans stomach a fortnight ago and she had a ct scan she has to go to gynae tomorrow any ideas shes not in pain with it and she has never noticed it x

I wouldnt know sweetie but i really hope your nan's ok Amy let us know when you know :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Amy- :hugs: hey! sorry about your nan, it could possibly be a benign? (the non cancerous one) tumor especially if it is not causing her any problems fx'ed hun, how is your grandad getting on now?
MC- How is your nan doing now?
Poppy- Good plan about the prickly tree the last thing you need is him pulling the christmas tree over, especially onto himself. And yeah i can't wait to see their little faces! :cloud9:
Tink- Glad to hear your pg symptoms are bearble especially with your other health problems and i was just wondering cause it seems like she was here for 1 cycle and now hasn't been here for ages :shrug: maybe i will message her on fb

xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

Poppy, I really hope Wednesday goes well and bubba is there and heartbeating:hugs: 

Amy, I hope your nan is ok:hugs:

Tink, Laura mentioned you at work last night!:haha:

Hi everyone else :hi: I put my tree up last week will post pics. Its fake. When I was in the states we had a real one every year, I loved them, but hated the needles dropping everywhere!
 



Attached Files:







101_0066.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mrsamyrach

hopefully im in agony got pains in my side think ive pulled summat


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Poppy, I really hope Wednesday goes well and bubba is there and heartbeating:hugs:
> 
> Amy, I hope your nan is ok:hugs:
> 
> Tink, Laura mentioned you at work last night!:haha:
> 
> Hi everyone else :hi: I put my tree up last week will post pics. Its fake. When I was in the states we had a real one every year, I loved them, but hated the needles dropping everywhere!

Fake or not its a good tree coral :happydance: i use hairspray to deal with the falling pine needles, they still fall but not as much xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Nice tree coral! :thumbup: Very realistic looking too! 
Amy- you have some very nice symptoms this cycle :happydance:
Poppy- I have never heard of that one before? Will have to mention this to OH next year when he says we can't have one cause they are too messy! 

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Cant remember where i heard it from either but i spray the tree every year and before i decorate it i spray the white snow and it seems to be less fallen needles everywhere :hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, everyone~ I don't have time right now to read back, but wanted to say hello and check in! We're supposed to be getting a huge snowstorm over the next three days, so, we're getting ready for that, and, as per usual, I've been working all weekend. Hope everyone is doing well, and I'm thinking of you all!!!

ASFM-No AF yet, mild AF-type cramping the past 2 days. I don't know if I'll be able to get to the store tomorrow, so I don't know when I'll test. I'm just gonna wait it out, I think. I just hope these cramps go away so I'm not worrying every time I go to the bathroom! I'll keep you updated!

Lots of love:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

eesoja, :hugs: glad to see you're ok...hope you don't have to out too much in the snowstorm hun... stay warm! honestly, hun, maybe you have a missed bfp! your last af, you mentioned was "off" for you, and now you're late.... :shrug: i know you don't want to see a bfn, but i thinnk you should test sweetie!

poppy, my tree looks like we have lo's in the house still :wacko: it's all leaning to one side and i keep finding ornaments all over the floor as if a lo was pulling them off sheesh! :dohh: plus the bottom branches keep getting pulled down and pointing to the floor. kids...don't matter their age, it seems! :dohh:

amy, so sorry you're not feeling good and i hope your nan will be ok sweetie :hugs: 

afm, i'm still waiting to find out if i have jury duty starting tomorrow. ugh. i have to call back in the morning again to see if the summons is still in effect or if i'm not needed. i'm not really looking forward to it if i have to go, but at the same time, it gets me out of work and i still get paid if i have to do it, so that would be good. i guess i'll find out in the morning! obviously, i don't want to work...


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Tink-what a cute little bump you are growing.

Poppy- hugs and I'm definately praying for u that everything will go well and there is a little one in there I def feel like u ladies r like sisters and wouldn't want any one of u to stop posting for any reason

For chirstmas we have an artificial tree I like the real ones but they shed so many pine needles and I can't keep up with my housework as it is so I try not to make more work for myself. I've also started some of my Christmas cookies and I've finished all of my shopping and wrapping.

Pheobe- what r these marzipan cakes and how do u make them? they sound really good. Sorry that you're not able to sleep I had a hard time sleeping with both of my pregnancies too but not until like my 3rd tri hope that you're able to get more sleep soon.


----------



## MommyV

Essoja- I think that u should test if af is late and u had a funny period last cycle.

PK- I'm sure that u r just much too early to test I hope that you'll see two lines in the next few days. I never got a pos until 12dpo with my pregnancies.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!!!!!!!!

Amy, could be a few things hernia, cyst, or tumor to name a few. But the tumor could be benign, or if it isn't its usually a very treatable kind of tumor. Great that its been discovered now so she can get it sorted, wish her better hun x

Coral, what did she say? Bet it was "She's really got fat this past few weeks!" lol x

Eeasoja, really hope af stays away for you. I understand about not wanting to see a BFN but I can't help but hope this is it for you :hugs: x

Hey Mommyv, how are you? x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: ding dongs!!!!
im feeling greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat today!!:happydance: im getting our fake tree out, ive never had a real tree, sounds like too much hastle to me with all the needles??:shrug:
@babydream...lovin that temp!! told ya!!! good jod on getting :spermy:..:yipee:
@poppy....if you get a real tree, post pics of it on here!!...well.id like to see everyones trees..
@coral....your tree looks great!:thumbup:
@eesoja.....:test:...how can you not!!! good luck xx
@tink...scan in a couple of weeks?? wow cant wait to see pics!!!! 
@amy...SS again! :haha: hope your nan is okays!!!!! :hugs::kiss::friends:
lupine...my nan is still the same...i dont think her mind will fix, like her cuts and bruises!! :cry:but thanx for asking!!
damita,hopes,mommyv,pk,all other dingdongs :wave: :hug: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning MC, GREAT to hear your feeling GREAT! Perfectly times BFP I think, in time for Christmas, but hopefully not any nasty things like morning sickness etc untill after Christmas :) Have fun with the tree! x


----------



## phoebe

good mornings all!!!
yup been up since crack of sparrow fart agin booooo!!!! went to bed at 10 and then woke up at 1am!! cat napped til 5am and here i am again. must admit i am starting to run on empty now:wacko:. have got loads of app's today, so until then i am in the process of decorating the tree. its already taken 1.5days tp put up ( lousy colour coding) wheres a hammer when i need 1 :haha::haha:

how are we all today?? all kool and the gang i hope. hugs xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

ooooh me got a lime today hehehe!!! will post piccies of the tree when i have finished fighting with it xxx:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: phobe!! i love that saying i think i may start telling people ive been up since the crack of sparrow fart......get the hammer to the tree!!! i wanna see pics!!!
@tink....ms for me starts around 6-8 weeks!!! just in time for xmas!!:dohh: well it was 8 weeks with chloe and 6 with connor, although with connor if i ate it went! but i couldnt move without puking with chloe...:sick: is awful!!!


----------



## phoebe

mother :hi::hi::hi::rofl::rofl::rofl: tis a good un!!! its even better when u see other peoples reactions to it too xxxx right then tree come ere ya bugger!!!! xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl::rofl::rofl: get the hammer to it pheebs!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: i guess i best drag ours out too! :wave: laters!! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

oh! yea!! happy 11 weeks pheebs!!! i get what you meant by " i have a lime today" i thought you had lost the plot!! :haha:


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl::rofl: i see. i wouldn't worry mother me and the plot were never what u call close friends anyways!!! and thats the way i like it :haha: have fun with the tree lovely. have managed 1 set of beads, knackered now. its gonna be a tough 1 this, but i can take it for the team!!! catch ya laters with piccies hopefully xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh quickly Phoebe before you go, are you taking you patch off at night and cleaning the area like I mentioned? I couldn't sleep on patches and had to do this x


----------



## poppy666

Morning everyone :flower:

How you all doing? MC i will post my tree at weekend once ive sorted one :thumbup: well im dizzy as hell today & got a banging headache hope im ok n not getting an infection or anything waiting etc :shrug: but apart from that all is ok x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so i dragged it out.......:sleep: cant be arsed!!! i put a few bits around the livingroom....too tired to give a shit now! :coffee: break!!:haha:
poppy....sit down and have a :coffee: with me! cant work right when your dizzy...is it your private scan on wed? and hospital sat? x


----------



## poppy666

No private saturday, but if nothing wednesday at hossy im debating whether to go for private, they all same equipment & im dragging it on doing that... trying to work out if im 7wk 1 day today with ovulating 4 days later but my head mushed lol :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Anyways MC how you feeling? x


----------



## mothercabbage

so you have the hospital one first? will be thinking of you :flower:....


----------



## mothercabbage

well.im ok, bit tired and dizzy, got a weird twinge on my left, where my overy is....:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Nothing to worry about sweetie, i had for weeks on my right n bad backache, still get that, just normal aches n pains :hugs: fx sickness dont get ya its not nice especially with dealing with connor, i remember having it with wade and gage being about 12wks old n it was hard work x


----------



## phoebe

hi poppy :hi::hi: how are u lovely? been thinking about u a lot xxxx

@ mother, tree's accomplished thank god. bloody feeling it now tho, feel like a bag of shit on roller skates xxx lousy no sleep :growlmad: wished i didnt have to go out now, so tired xxx

@ tink, i take the patches off a good few hours b4 bed and wash the site. came up with a monster rash yesterday. i might even abandon using them anymore xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Poppy :wave: hope your still hanging in there :hugs:

MC, I had lots of twinges with this pregnancy, and pretty sure Phoebe said the same :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh well, just a thought Phoebe. Hope you get a decent night sleep soon, its horrible when you cant sleep :( x


----------



## poppy666

Morning Pheobe & Tink :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

g'morning girls :hi: glad to see you all up and about here ....

took another test this am...bfn. *sigh* i don't know why i do this to myself.......well, i do know why. it's b/c i want the bfp so badly, i just keep hoping there's a miracle, but it doesn't look like that's on the books for me any time soon :sad1:

mommyV, thank you for the encouragement hun...i have no idea how many dpo or anything i was when i got positive tests with my other pg's b/c i wasn't actively trying except for 1 of them and back then i didn't pay close attention to that kind of thing :wacko: with my 2 older girls, i know i was pretty far along... somewhere like 6-8 weeks before we found out b/c my periods were irregular back then. with my son, it must have been pretty early b/c i was trying to get pg, and i tested one day and it was bfn, then tested again 2 days later and it was bfp. then with my last one, it must have been somewhere in the 4-5 wks range. eh.....anyway....

poppy, praying everything will be just fine on wed sweetie. maybe the dizziness is a good sign. :shrug:

i'll take a pic of my tree and post later girls...i have to find an angle that you can't tell it's leaning :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning Poppy :wave: hope your still hanging in there :hugs:
> 
> MC, I had lots of twinges with this pregnancy, and pretty sure Phoebe said the same :hugs: x

yeah i have had lots of twinges and aches, still getting them tbh, its a source of constant worry i can tell u. i keep going thru posts looking up cramps and aches and the like, just hoping everything is normal xxxx


----------



## poppy666

PK i read another member on here got her BFP n DH had very low sperm count etc will try find the thread not sure if it was in the BFP announcment section :shrug:

Sorry about the BFN but your not out yet sweetie :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

sorry for ur negative pk, i really do hope that u get ur bfp very soon hun. so frustrating when we are constantly looking and waiting for it to happen. hope it comes soon lovely xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

they have found a mass on her ovary that is pushing onto her kidneys
shes got to go in on new years eve and have a hysterectomy
i just.....i dont think i can do this anymore guys


----------



## poppy666

Hey Amy yes you can sweetie :hug:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Hey Amy yes you can sweetie :hug:

poppy i honestly cant i cant handle it x


----------



## poppy666

If you have to just take a few days out, your in the 2ww now so its gonna drag a little, just try hold on sweetie, i dont want you giving up n going :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

me either amy...i can only imagine how hard this is for you. especially adding on top of it worry about your nan and grandad and such. :hugs: we're here for you sweetie xxx

i gotta tell you tho amy, your temps looking great so far! :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

thank you poppy and phoebe. i know you know girls...it's just so hard :sad1: just not expecting much at this point....


----------



## Damita

mrsamyrach said:


> they have found a mass on her ovary that is pushing onto her kidneys
> shes got to go in on new years eve and have a hysterectomy
> i just.....i dont think i can do this anymore guys

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> g'morning girls :hi: glad to see you all up and about here ....
> 
> took another test this am...bfn. *sigh* i don't know why i do this to myself.......well, i do know why. it's b/c i want the bfp so badly, i just keep hoping there's a miracle, but it doesn't look like that's on the books for me any time soon :sad1:
> 
> mommyV, thank you for the encouragement hun...i have no idea how many dpo or anything i was when i got positive tests with my other pg's b/c i wasn't actively trying except for 1 of them and back then i didn't pay close attention to that kind of thing :wacko: with my 2 older girls, i know i was pretty far along... somewhere like 6-8 weeks before we found out b/c my periods were irregular back then. with my son, it must have been pretty early b/c i was trying to get pg, and i tested one day and it was bfn, then tested again 2 days later and it was bfp. then with my last one, it must have been somewhere in the 4-5 wks range. eh.....anyway....
> 
> poppy, praying everything will be just fine on wed sweetie. maybe the dizziness is a good sign. :shrug:
> 
> i'll take a pic of my tree and post later girls...i have to find an angle that you can't tell it's leaning :haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: you are still early hunny :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hang in there Amy :hugs: you got guts and strength to see you through I know you have. I got you and your grandparents in my prayers xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pk :hugs: for the BFN. Looking forward to seeing your tree later! x


----------



## mothercabbage

hang in there amy!! :hugs:
pk....your not out yet!! :hugs:
the pains im getting are quite sharp at times...:shrug: oh said its prob wind?!


----------



## poppy666

Well get some peppermint and push it out mc :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

peppermint?? where can i get that....


----------



## poppy666

Im sure any supermarket or chemist should do it, think they got peppermint tea too :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx poppy...ill grab some xx


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend...mine was very busy and I am pooped now....
Just wanted to pop in for a quick :hi: to you all!

Amy :hugs: hang in there hun!
PK- FXing for you that its just a late bfp for u!

@Poppy- FXing for you too hun - hope things go well on Wed for ya.

@MC, Tink, Coral, Pheebs- glad to hear you are all doing well!

@all the other ding dongs- :dust: to you!


----------



## TTC2308

pk2of8 said:


> fx for you babyd...i hope not too!
> 
> i thought i saw a post from TTC2308 yesterday??? where did she go...
> 
> TTC, hope you're ok hun :hugs: it's been a while since we've heard from you...let us know what's been going on... :kiss:

Hi PK, Yeah I posted on MC :bfp:. I have been on and off not saying too much. I finally got :witch: after a 67 day cycle. Just trying to relax and take it easy to see where things go. 

I am still here. I read up on you girls every day or so. I am not going anywhere, just need time to figure out whats going on with my cycle.

Thanks for asking. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Look after yourself sweetie :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

aww TTC :hugs: i'm sorry your cycle ended up so very long sweetie. so, what is the doc saying? i'm glad you're still hanging out with us, even if you don't feel like posting :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: TTC...nice to see you online again!!
connor is finally settling down for an hours nap! think i may join him when he finally goes off..oh said to leave the tree and we will do it together tonight..:yipee: these pains on my right are making me nervous...if it was wind wouldnt i be bloated? :shrug: if i still have them in the morning im phoning the doctors....ive read that it can be a number of things, none too bad but its still making me antsy....:wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

i think i'm starting to get a cold. :cold: very very cold here for florida bbbbrrrrr :cold::cold::cold::cold: i'm having some sinus drainage to my throat (sorry TMI) i hope i don't get sick. i don't usually. i know we've been talking a lot about suppressed immune systems and such, but i don't think that's it for me girls. it's freakin' COLD here (high only 44F) and we're not used to that...at least it's too early in the winter time for it. we might get weather like this in january, but not usually before Christmas. i don't like it. :nope:

anyway, ttc, didn't you say you live just outside of jax??


----------



## TTC2308

pk2of8 said:


> aww TTC :hugs: i'm sorry your cycle ended up so very long sweetie. so, what is the doc saying? i'm glad you're still hanging out with us, even if you don't feel like posting :kiss:

Thanks Girls. Doc isnt sure whats going on. He wants to make sure I start on my own this month. Should be around the 23rd. If not he wants to do more tests.

Here is a picture of my tree and a few decorations. Hope you enjoy. DD wanted a gingerbread tree with a Dr. Seuss hat. That's what she got :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Christmas 2010.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 8









Decorations.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TTC2308

pk2of8 said:


> i think i'm starting to get a cold. :cold: very very cold here for florida bbbbrrrrr :cold::cold::cold::cold: i'm having some sinus drainage to my throat (sorry TMI) i hope i don't get sick. i don't usually. i know we've been talking a lot about suppressed immune systems and such, but i don't think that's it for me girls. it's freakin' COLD here (high only 44F) and we're not used to that...at least it's too early in the winter time for it. we might get weather like this in january, but not usually before Christmas. i don't like it. :nope:
> 
> anyway, ttc, didn't you say you live just outside of jax??

Yes Ma'am. I feel the same. It shouldnt be this cold in Florida. I was going to try and finish my christmas shopping today after work, but the wind chill is supposed to be in the 20's all day. Dont know if I will get anything accomplished. The pork ribs I left in the crockpot this morning are waiting too!!!! YUMMMMM. I may put shopping off until tomorrow.


----------



## LEW32

TTC - your tree is fabulous! I LOVE your decorations! So Whimsical!


----------



## pk2of8

beautiful tree ttc!!! :hugs: i'm about to post a pic of mine, but you can still see that it's leaning :wacko: oh well...new tree next year, i guess. :dohh: you're right...it's just plain WRONG to be this cold here! i don't want to go out, but i'm still waiting to see if i have jury duty :wacko: other than that, we got a lot of shopping done over the wkend but we still have a lot to go. it is just too cold. i want to go to the outlets tho...


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: love the tree!!


----------



## pk2of8

here's my pathetic leaning Christmas tree girls... :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00146-20101213-0914.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TTC2308

pk2of8 said:


> here's my pathetic leaning Christmas tree girls... :dohh:

Its NICE!!!


----------



## pk2of8

hey!!! my Christmas tree piccy was my 1,000th post!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

love it pk its very pretty!!!!! ill take pics and post later! its still sat undecorated in its box!...:rofl: 
any SS pk?? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

1000th post!! i joined the same month as you pk and im on my way to 3000th post!!! holy crap i talk too much!!!:dohh: shut up claire!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## LEW32

awww- its very pretty Pk! I had a image of an 'charlie brown' tree in my head with your description- but its really nice!

I hope it warms up down there soon! I have heading down there next week for the holidays and don't want to visit COLD florida! I can stay home for that!


----------



## mothercabbage

i want this ticker...but it wont work....check it out its sooooooo cute!!!!

https://babystrology.com/tickers/


----------



## pk2of8

nah MC, you don't...i just haven't posted on other threads very often is all...i haven't found very many other ladies as welcoming as my ding dongs :hugs: 

ss...ehhhhh....well, like i said, IF i was getting sick, it COULD be, but i don't think so. i think it's just b/c of our crazy weather here. other than that, not much. i had some cramping yesterday. a little bit of on and off nausea most days, but i normally get that with the increased progesterone during lp anyway. most days i have felt surprisingly nothing :sad1: i've had more headaches than usual, but that also can be the progesterone, plus things have been pretty stressful here. :shrug: i don't "feel" pg :nope:


----------



## TTC2308

mothercabbage said:


> i want this ticker...but it wont work....check it out its sooooooo cute!!!!
> 
> https://babystrology.com/tickers/

I have never seen one like that. Very Unique


----------



## mothercabbage

what about your :holly: that was and still is my main symptom!!


----------



## mothercabbage

TTC2308 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i want this ticker...but it wont work....check it out its sooooooo cute!!!!
> 
> https://babystrology.com/tickers/
> 
> I have never seen one like that. Very UniqueClick to expand...

it wont work though!! :cry:


----------



## pk2of8

thanks lew :hugs: yeah, i'm not sure what the weather will be next week. will warm up by friday/wkend (near 70 again) but then rain, which always means another cold front this time of year, so not sure how much it will drop again. i think i remember yoy saying you'd be a bit south of here too?? so it'll be a little warmer than here, but not much... :wacko:


----------



## Mother of 4

mothercabbage said:


> i want this ticker...but it wont work....check it out its sooooooo cute!!!!
> 
> https://babystrology.com/tickers/

I have that ticker on my family blog site..I love it. But yeah I tried posting it on here before and the code is way too long. I couldn't find a bb code for it :dohh: There aren't too many neat baby tickers that work on here.


----------



## LEW32

aww MC - I love that ticker- how can we get that to work!!! we need a computer techie!

@Pk- I will be in Satellite beach- not to far from orlando.


----------



## pk2of8

MC i think that ticker won't work b/c it's html code and we need bb code to post it on bnb :shrug: (whatever that means...) it is very cute though...much better than a lot of the others...

:holly: bb's....*sigh* complicated........ well, like some of our other girls here, i'm pretty small-chested. :wacko: i never had sore bb's at all with my previous pg's. very little anyway. it was never a major symptom for me. well, after i put on some weight, i would get some soreness with lp/progesterone as my bb's got a little bigger. since i started seriously running again, tho, my bb's have started to shrink again (they're always the first thing to go for me if i lose any weight at all...it's a curse...i'm the ONLY woman in my family--out of 5 sisters, including myself--to have little bb's), and i feel nothing in them. no soreness whatsoever. nothing. not even a twinge. so back to what it was like before i guess. sorry for the long-winded explanation. all that to say, nope. no sore bb's here. :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

aww lew, i'll probably miss you then...orlando is where i'm from/grew up. we live about an hour and a half away now. next week we're going to go to SC for a few days, visit dh's family. then back to pick up the kids from my ex on the 23rd. my ex is such a loser. he's supposed to have the kids 2 weeks this Christmas with our newest settlement agreement. he called me last week and said he could only take them for 1 week. then he texted me last night and said he couldn't keep them on Christmas Eve/Day. so he's down to having them from the 19th-23rd. this will be the 3rd year straight he's not spent any time with the kids on Christmas day. it doesn't bother me...i'm glad of it, but it hurts the kids. i think he does it to get out of buying them gifts. he hasn't bought them a single Christmas gift in 5 years now. always leaves it to his parents. jerk.


----------



## LEW32

Pk, that's terrible...what an ahole....

Well, at least you get to spend christmas with the kids then!


----------



## pk2of8

and the kids recently told me (altho why the ex is telling the KIDS about this kind of stuff is beyond me....) that my ex recently flew to OK to get a VR. why he had to go to OK to get it is also beyond me. but he got it b/c he's supposedly getting remarried in june to a girl who's about 24/25. i imagine if they have kids that he won't have any time at all anymore for "mine"... i hate thinking of them as "ours" b/c of what he's like...


----------



## Hopes314

GUYSssssss


----------



## pk2of8

ahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopes314

..
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1818.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 14









DSCF1820.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Hopes314

.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1821.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Hopes314

cant get a good pic bc.. im shaking!


----------



## pk2of8

I SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so very happy for you hopes!!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## LEW32

OMG Hopes! I knew it couldn't be that bad of a evap!
I was waiting to hear something from you!

WOOHOO! May we celebrate properly for you???????????????????????


----------



## Hopes314

am in shock. i think i am 11dpo. husband and i only BD ONE time near O date!


----------



## Hopes314

LEW32 said:


> OMG Hopes! I knew it couldn't be that bad of a evap!
> I was waiting to hear something from you!
> 
> WOOHOO! May we celebrate properly for you???????????????????????

may celebrate! frer is NOT faint.. just cant get a good pic!


----------



## poppy666

CONGRATULATIONS HOPES


:happydance::blue::pink::yellow::dance::dance::muaha::muaha::yipee::headspin::juggle::juggle::shipw:​


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I knew it hopes!!!!!! Was only just wondering how you were and then you popped up with that............
BFP PARTY!
:thumbup::happydance::baby::cloud9::bfp::crib::yellow::dance::awww::yipee::smug::fool::wohoo::tease::loopy::wine::rain::flasher::wohoo::juggle::drunk::headspin::yipee::awww::dance::bfp::baby::happydance:

Soooooooo pleased for you honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

wish i knew how many dpo i am. but i honestly think only 11?? my chart looks crazy! got a high temp again this am and had crazy pregnant dreams last night and was like ok im going to test again


----------



## LEW32

In that case.....:hugs::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::ninja::juggle::fool::football::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::rain::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::holly::holly::bunny::bunny::rain::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::shipw::bfp::bfp::baby::baby:


CONGRATULATIONS HOPES! So excited for you girl!!!!!! Did you just do the test? Have you told hubby yet?

You must be so excited- yay for an early Christmas present!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hopes think your prob right about your DPO, I'd say 10 or 11.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

told husband over the phone, could NOT wait. he said "this is the best christmas present ever" :cry::cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## pk2of8

awww hopes :hugs: that so sweet!


----------



## TTC2308

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy:
CONGRATULATION HOPES:loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

dont feel pg. in fact, feel like af could come any second.. cramping.


**EDIT: ok i lied. all the excitement just made me vomit.


----------



## LEW32

cramping happened to me too....yay hopes- so exciting!


----------



## ladybeautiful

CONGRATULATIONS HOPES!!!!!!!! I KNEW IT!!!!!! :D yayyyyyyyyyyy what an awesome Christmas present for both of you :hug: 

Good luck girl... And yeah like lew I had some pretty bad cramping too for a few days... It's Apollo goooooood!!!!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Oops my phone's spell check kicked in. I meant it's all good! :dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

haha!


----------



## Damita

Congrats Hopes! :yipee:


----------



## phoebe

CONGRATS HOPES!!!!!!! XXXXXXXX
:happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::hug::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::baby::baby::thumbup::flower::pink::yellow::blue::crib::headspin::headspin::ninja::drunk::tease::tease::wine::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::flasher::flasher::holly::holly::wohoo::wohoo::tease::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::hi::dance::bfp::happydance::happydance:


----------



## China girl

:dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin:CONGRATS HOPES!!!:dance::dance::headspin::headspin:


----------



## phoebe

arrrgh i am so angry:growlmad: i cant believe my oh has just lit up and smoked a cigarette in the fecking bedroom!!!!! i am so pissed offf!!!!!!!!!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy: INCONSIDERATE TWAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes!!!! wow!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: :happydance::loopy::happydance::crib::baby::pink::yellow:
:blue::happydance::bfp::bfp::happydance::baby: :yipee::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> arrrgh i am so angry:growlmad: i cant believe my oh has just lit up and smoked a cigarette in the fecking bedroom!!!!! i am so pissed offf!!!!!!!!!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy: INCONSIDERATE TWAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ill echo that.....inconsiderate twat!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Hopes314

phoebe said:


> arrrgh i am so angry:growlmad: i cant believe my oh has just lit up and smoked a cigarette in the fecking bedroom!!!!! i am so pissed offf!!!!!!!!!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy: INCONSIDERATE TWAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i would flip out!! BUT.. it is probably way healthier for you and :baby: if you just try to stay calm!


----------



## phoebe

@ mother now wheres that fecking hammer!!!!!!! grrrrrr xxxx:rofl::sulk:


----------



## TTC2308

phoebe said:


> arrrgh i am so angry:growlmad: i cant believe my oh has just lit up and smoked a cigarette in the fecking bedroom!!!!! i am so pissed offf!!!!!!!!!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy: INCONSIDERATE TWAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What was he thinking????????


----------



## TTC2308

:cry::cry:My Mom just called to tell me that my 2 year old just cut her hair :cry::cry:


----------



## phoebe

tell me about it. we agreed that the bedroom was a no go area. i can accept his wanting to smoke still. i wasn't going to be 1 of those self righteous ex smokers but ffs. i gotta sleep in there. am trying to keep calm, but one is feeling murderous at this sec. feel so bloody mugged off xx


----------



## phoebe

TTC2308 said:


> :cry::cry:My Mom just called to tell me that my 2 year old just cut her hair :cry::cry:

uh oh!!! how bad is the cut?? xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Eesoja- You should deffo test hun especially after all your symptoms, I know you don&#8217;t want to see a bfn but do you want to miss out on a bfp ;)
MC- Aww! Well at least she is doing okay though, did she hit her head when she fell cause surely it can also heal if that&#8217;s the case :hugs: 
I will show pics of the tree in my bedroom (we don&#8217;t have a proper tree this year just a little one cause the dogs would probably kill it otherwise but OH bought a real ½ foot sparkly tree for our room :dohh: kind of cute though :haha:
Pheobe- Happy lime day! :hugs:
Tink- I loved sleeping with the patches on they gave me the best dreams :thumbup:
Poppy- Maybe you should call doctor to check? But it could just be an increase in HCG hopefully it is :hugs:
Pk- Hopefully you will get your bfp you are deffo not out yet, your still very early days do you check cp although its not reliable it could possibly give you hope?
Amy- Bless you :hugs: Your chart is looking very good :thumbup: Your nan is in my prayers, along with MC&#8217;s and your grandad.
TTC- nice tree! :thumbup: Very pretty!
PK- your tree might be leaning but it is also very nice I&#8217;m jealous now I want a big tree! 
Been trying for about 2 hours no word of exaggeration to read this thread and reply it is taking me about 10mins just to get a connection to change the page&#8230; grr! 
PK- sorry to hear your ex is such an idiot! Shame he hurts your kids all the time hun, but I suppose they have to learn what he is like themselves. I wonder why he would tell his children about a VR? Probably just to get it back to you.. 
Hopes- YAY! For bfp! :happydance: :happydance: Congrats hun! What a great Christmas pressie! :wohoo:
Pheobe- Yes your OH is an inconsiderate twat, but not as much as mine at this present moment I&#8217;m just about ready to kill him! 
TTC- Oh dear me! How bad? :hugs:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## TTC2308

phoebe said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry:My Mom just called to tell me that my 2 year old just cut her hair :cry::cry:
> 
> uh oh!!! how bad is the cut?? xxClick to expand...

Her hair was down past her shoulders almost to the bottom of her shoulder blade. Her bangs were probably shoulder length. She cut her bangs to eye length halfway to the back of her head.

I am so sadddddd!!!! She hasnt had her first haircut yet. :cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

*well im on my way...hammer in hand too!!!*:rofl::rofl:
OOoooopsie...chloe did that too, her hair took ages to grow back normal. hope your LOs isnt too bad xx


----------



## Hopes314

how is poppy doing? i dont see her on..


----------



## lupinerainbow

TTC2308 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry:My Mom just called to tell me that my 2 year old just cut her hair :cry::cry:
> 
> uh oh!!! how bad is the cut?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Her hair was down past her shoulders almost to the bottom of her shoulder blade. Her bangs were probably shoulder length. She cut her bangs to eye length halfway to the back of her head.
> 
> I am so sadddddd!!!! She hasnt had her first haircut yet. :cry:Click to expand...

Oh dear hun :hugs: at least its not too much is all i can think of, hopefully it will be easy to hide :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## babydream

Good evening everyone,

Congrats hopes again, i'm very happy for you, i hope you just started a queue for all of us and will be behind you in a bit.

I'm gonna read the posts soon girls. I had a -opk today so i probably ovulated today, been having ov pain during the night and all day today. So one more night of b'ding and into the TWW woooohhooooooo. Well, i hope i'm not wrong. FF still didn't give me an ov day.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

Agreed babydream, hopefully lots more of you will be following soon!!


----------



## MommyV

congrats on your bfp Hopes!!

asfm- I'm doing pretty well af should be gone in another day or two. I'm taking temps and entering them into ff. Also just today I got my opk's and hpt's so I'll prob be starting the opk's on day12.

I hope that the rest of u ladies are doing well.

PK- hang in there I know it's so hard to see the bfn's I really hope that the test turns pos for u. It's funny to hear u talking about mid 40's being cold I live in upstate ny and mid 40's is like early Nov weather right now the average is in the upper 20's to low 30's and will turn much colder in Jan and the cold stays until at least mid April but I love it. I am always so hot and whiny in the summer. Enjoy those 70degeree days when they come and make sure u get some sun for me. We won't see much sun for the next several months.


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> how is poppy doing? i dont see her on..

Im ok Hopes thanks sweetie :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: LR...thanks for the thoughts hun. my cp is one thing that has surprised me this cycle... usually it's all over the place and not reliable in the slightest for me no matter what time in my cycle it is. this cycle (i think the soy is what made the difference), after ov it went almost immediately to low, firm, closed like it's "supposed" to do. but the last 2 days, it's been back to med/high position and med texture. still closed. :shrug: so i don't know. i want to see it as a good sign, but like you said...it's very unreliable, so i'm trying not to put too much stock in it... :wacko:

TTC, my oldest did that with her hair when she was about 3. she had never had a haircut at that point either. all of my kids, it took them til they were nearly 5 before they had a good head of hair. you'd never know it now! it just grew in very slowly. anyway, she cut her hair all the way to the nape of her neck and there was nothing i could do about it! so i took her to my stylist at the salon and got her a "real" haircut b/c i didn't want it to look bad :-( he did a great job with it and she had an adorable pixie cut for a while until it grew back out again....


----------



## babydream

Omg, i had loads to read...

Nice to see you eesoja and TTC, it's very common, DD hair will grow back hun, don't worry.

PK, sorry you are cold in Florida, if you're not use to it not pleasant at all. Sorry for bfn hun but it's still early i'd say. 

MC, don't worry about that pain sweetie, i'm sure it's nothing serious and common in pg. 

Poppy hope you're okay hun, thinking of you a lot xxxx

Amy sorry about your gran hunni, must be hard to deal with all this and that but you're strong you can do it, don't give up now when you have the best chance. We are here for you.

Hi tink, phoebe, ladyb, lupine, damita, mommyv, coral, Lew, china girl and DM.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

babyd, i'll bet you did ov today hun! yay! ff won't mark your ov day until you are 3 days past... :hugs:

thanks mommyv...i'm not very hopeful right now at all :nope: but it helps to talk with you girls. yes, 40's is very very cold for us, especially this early. maybe we'll get it in january for a few weeks like this, but RARELY in december. i would be miserable without the sun for so long!! :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all x x x


----------



## Hopes314

going to go take a nap.. its been a rough day lol.


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx babydream..xxx


----------



## babydream

Hey MC, have you decorated your xmas tree????


----------



## lupinerainbow

PK- Least it gives you a little bit of hope, its my small bit of hope also as since it went high at OV its stayed that way but now its firm and closed. Although I got sore bbs today, getting weepy and I got an ulcer in my mouth so looks like af will be here in the next week :cry: 
Hey BD! :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## babydream

One of the ladies just advised me to take out my temp from cd9 in my chart!!! Why would i do that??? Should i?? should i not??? Please, have a look xxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

Had a really really busy day today, sorry I havent read through the posts, got to run again. Just wanted to say big fat congrats to hopes, I saw your FB status! :yipee: :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

babydream said:


> One of the ladies just advised me to take out my temp from cd9 in my chart!!! Why would i do that??? Should i?? should i not??? Please, have a look xxxxxx

hmmm .. i'm a bit unsure maybe it was a disturbed reading? was it wrong like wrong time, disturbed night sleep etc?

xxxx


----------



## babydream

lupinerainbow said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> One of the ladies just advised me to take out my temp from cd9 in my chart!!! Why would i do that??? Should i?? should i not??? Please, have a look xxxxxx
> 
> hmmm .. i'm a bit unsure maybe it was a disturbed reading? was it wrong like wrong time, disturbed night sleep etc?
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

No hun, nothing like that, don't understand why she told me to do it. Well, i hope she'll explain it and it'll make sense. Thanks anyway babes xxxxx


----------



## babydream

:hi: coral, hope you are feeling better xxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

WoooooHooooooo Congrats Hopes:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## babydream

Hey DM, how are you??? 11dpo???? when are you testing??????


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Yeah I'm ok! Pma has gone right out the window though, boobs have started hurting a bit today, bit like they did last month and the month before so I think I'm out!

Gonna test on the 18th (Daisy's birthday) if af doesn't show fxd

How are you doing?


----------



## babydream

I'm good too hun, bit of a cold but hopefully i'm entering into the TWW. 

Don't lose pma hun, you're not out until af shows you know. Good luck, hope witch stays away xxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

nope, xmas tree still in a heap in the corner! just had a major hissy fit with OH.......:growlmad:
connor being a nightmare too...what a shitty day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> I'm good too hun, bit of a cold but hopefully i'm entering into the TWW.
> 
> Don't lose pma hun, you're not out until af shows you know. Good luck, hope witch stays away xxxxxxxx

hows your chest and throat today??? xx


----------



## pk2of8

babyd, the lady that told you to throw out the temp for cd9 is probably thinking that ff will give you crosshairs with a much earlier ov date than expected if you do that. but i think that's wrong. you should not throw out the temp unless there's a real reason to, like you woke up at the wrong time, or not enough sleep or something that makes it way out of the ordinary like lup was saying. but even then, i think it's better just to leave them in there. one off temp is not going to change the software or ov detection by the program :hugs:

hey dm! :hi: been thinking about you! keeping fx for you sweetie! xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

sorry you're having a bad day mc! hope dh straightens up and does what you want! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx pk....i said the same to BD......i think she ov today!! :yipee:


----------



## babydream

pk2of8 said:


> babyd, the lady that told you to throw out the temp for cd9 is probably thinking that ff will give you crosshairs with a much earlier ov date than expected if you do that. but i think that's wrong. you should not throw out the temp unless there's a real reason to, like you woke up at the wrong time, or not enough sleep or something that makes it way out of the ordinary like lup was saying. but even then, i think it's better just to leave them in there. one off temp is not going to change the software or ov detection by the program :hugs:
> 
> hey dm! :hi: been thinking about you! keeping fx for you sweetie! xxxx

Thanks pk, i tried it but didn't make a difference so i just left it there. xxxx


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> thanx pk....i said the same to BD......i think she ov today!! :yipee:

Thanks mc, cough is bad but chest if a bit better. I hope i ov today, bloody time for that lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

babydream- i agree you should def leave the temps as they are, no reason to try to force ff to give you an incorrect ov date! i think your o date was today!


----------



## mothercabbage

sleepy time for me...night all:hugs:n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

mothercabbage said:


> sleepy time for me...night all:hugs:n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Night MC :hugs: 

xxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

i don't think i have a chance this cycle girls :-( i am pms'ing.... getting upset over nothing. no patience. typical for me a few days before af. i expect af fri or sat. :sad1::sad2::cry:


----------



## MommyV

PK- I hope that doesn't mean af is coming. Iguess we'll just have to wait and see if af comes in the next few days. I hope it doesn't and u get your bfp instead.


----------



## babydream

Good morning girls,

Just a quick one before I go to work...

My temp went down again this morning! I thought it should go up after ov, what's going on??? I had a really bad night. I took 2paracetamols for my coughing, woke up a lot at night, was very hot and sweating like hell and had weird dreams! I woke up with a very very sore throat, worse than I had.

I'm confused. I thought I ov yesterday, or was I wrong?????

Anyway, hope you all have a good day I'll check in when I can. I think I'll leave work early today I feel crap. See you all later xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Feel better babydream :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Morning ding dongs :flower:

PK hope your ok sweetie :hugs:

Babydream sorry i havnt a clue about those damn charts :haha:

Morning damita hope your well :kiss:

asm nothing much.. korben being a pain waking up all through the night for no reason grrrr bit tired today :growlmad: will have to try go bed earlier tonight x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave: 
@babydream....your temp could be inacurate due to illness, makesure you check the box for illness on FF.....hope you get better soon!! :hugs: :friends:
@pk...i thought af was coming!! i even went to the loo twice to check!! your not out yet sweetie..:hugs::kiss:
@poppy...morning...whatever is wrong with korben, connor has the same...why wont our kids sleep when we are tired!!:growlmad: connor woke the whole house up in the early hours, then for some strange reason i couldnt get back off to sleep!! *yawns*:hugs::friends:
@morning damita :hugs:
asfm...finally got the tree up...i think it looks shit! but im too tired to give a shit today, ive been up since the crack of sparrow fart!! (in the words of our phoebe) :rofl::rofl::rofl: just sat having a :coffee: then will have to tidy up a bit...maybe venture into town for a few bits......orrrrrrrrrrrr just go to sleep!!! 
hope your all ok today!! :wave: to all dingdongs!!! xx


----------



## Damita

NEIGHBOURS FROM HELL HAVE MOVED OUT!!!

I am so excited, it's been a year of their shit!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: neighbours from hell....:haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Dya mind if I join in? No one posts on the thread I used to be in. Lol.

I'm Becca, I'm 23 & been TTC since August. I have 1 blocked tube.

xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning honeybuns :hugs:

LO was sick last night, so I've had a sleep deprived night........zzzzzzzzzzzzz

Lots of bugs going round school, so he's off today. Gotta pop out later for a couple of presents i have reserved at Toysrus, but he seems fine now so FX I can still go (they arent for him lol)

Babydream, agree with MC that your temps might be out cause of being Ill and Paracetamol lowers body temperature. Also remember ovulation occurs 12-36 hours after first positive OPK so you could have O'd right up until this morning which could also explain why your temp is down. Either way you'll only be out by a day if its illness, and its best to go by the later O date when calculating DPO for testing. Hope you feel better soon, I would go to G.P if the cough persists, there are antibiotics safe for pregnancy that you could take in you TWW. x

@MC & Poppy sorry you are sleep deprived too, zzzzzzzzz have a snooooooooooze later x

@PK I think all us preggers ding dongs felt like af was coming :hugs:

@Damita, fab news about your neighbours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: 4 magpies.....you are quite welcome to join the mad house!!!:wacko: where are you in your cycle? we have preggo women and ttc ladies here at all stages in their cycle!! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning honeybuns :hugs:
> 
> LO was sick last night, so I've had a sleep deprived night........zzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Lots of bugs going round school, so he's off today. Gotta pop out later for a couple of presents i have reserved at Toysrus, but he seems fine now so FX I can still go (they arent for him lol)
> 
> Babydream, agree with MC that your temps might be out cause of being Ill and Paracetamol lowers body temperature. Also remember ovulation occurs 12-36 hours after first positive OPK so you could have O'd right up until this morning which could also explain why your temp is down. Either way you'll only be out by a day if its illness, and its best to go by the later O date when calculating DPO for testing. Hope you feel better soon, I would go to G.P if the cough persists, there are antibiotics safe for pregnancy that you could take in you TWW. x
> 
> @MC & Poppy sorry you are sleep deprived too, zzzzzzzzz have a snooooooooooze later x
> 
> @PK I think all us preggers ding dongs felt like af was coming :hugs:
> 
> @Damita, fab news about your neighbours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: xxxx

:wave: morning tink....hope i can have a snooze later, i could easily go back to bed now but i think connor would trash the house! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Becca! You'll be made most welcome here :hugs: I think I posted a couple of times on your other thread before moving here. The Ding Dongs are a fab bunch of ladies! It seems to be quite a lucky thread too, hope it rubs off on you. :dust: xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

4magpies said:


> Dya mind if I join in? No one posts on the thread I used to be in. Lol.
> 
> I'm Becca, I'm 23 & been TTC since August. I have 1 blocked tube.
> 
> xx

:yipee: yay mags welcome to the mad house :winkwink:


----------



## phoebe

good mornings chicks xxxxx:hi::hi::hi:

@ damita hooray for getting rid of horrid neighbours. hope ur well hun xxxx

@ mother glad ur liking the sparrow farts hunny :rofl::rofl: xxxx

hi there new chick. i forgot ur name already lol. oooh fooggy brain :rofl::rofl: welcome aboard hun xxx

afm me and oh arent talking, he skulked out for work this morning. but on the upside i got the whole bed to myself hehehe!! twat xxxx


----------



## Damita

I have videos of them moving :haha: if you want to see


----------



## Damita

phoebe said:


> good mornings chicks xxxxx:hi::hi::hi:
> 
> @ damita hooray for getting rid of horrid neighbours. hope ur well hun xxxx
> 
> @ mother glad ur liking the sparrow farts hunny :rofl::rofl: xxxx
> 
> hi there new chick. i forgot ur name already lol. oooh fooggy brain :rofl::rofl: welcome aboard hun xxx
> 
> afm me and oh arent talking, he skulked out for work this morning. but on the upside i got the whole bed to myself hehehe!! twat xxxx

Always nice to have the whole bed to yourself :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

@ damita :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Damita

I will have to upload them to youtube :dance:


----------



## phoebe

oh yeah forgot to say, i'm going patch free today, i cba with the nasty rashes and no sleeps hehehe xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

yea damita!!! lets see them fecking off!!!!:haha:
ive just tried to make my first midwife app, and the clinic hasnt arranged a new rota for after dec!! well derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr get on with it!!!!!!!!!!!!
phobe did you fall out b/c of him smoking in the bedroom??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Damita What a Crimbo pressie :haha: xx

Morning Phoebe! I love having the bed to myself, DH is a right bed hogger :haha: But hope he sees sense later and makes it up to you :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

yes mother hehehe. had my diva moment at him (no hammers) then he spent nite on sofa and me in (smoky)bedroom woohoo!! and a double brucey bonus was that i didnt cook any tea either!!! CUSHTY!!!!! :haha: xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

morning tink xxx how u feeling?? still tom-dick?? or has it improved xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Haha. Every thread I seem to post in turns out lucky for everyone except for me! I think I am cursed.

I am at work and I CBA as I finish for nearly 3 weeks on thursday! Eeek!!

xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its improved Phoebe, now I'm panicking its all going wrong......were never satisfied are we? grrrrrrrr :haha: How you feeling?

Becca, this thread will be the exception I'm sure :hugs: x


----------



## 4magpies

I really hope so. Seems like such a long time ago I turned baby crazy! Ahaha.

Whats everyone else doing today?

x


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl:@phoebe!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm hoping I don't catch LO's sick bug, toooooooooo much to do :haha: So you got two more days of work then freedom?! :happydance:


----------



## Damita

4magpies said:


> I really hope so. Seems like such a long time ago I turned baby crazy! Ahaha.
> 
> Whats everyone else doing today?
> 
> x

:blush: I'll join you there with the baby crazy..

Not alot suppose to be finishing this essay and then start on my revision notes but I really can't be arsed :winkwink:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Its improved Phoebe, now I'm panicking its all going wrong......were never satisfied are we? grrrrrrrr :haha: How you feeling?
> 
> Becca, this thread will be the exception I'm sure :hugs: x

i hear u tink, everyday its always something. like yesterday i had terrible back and tummy ache. was convinced it was something else and spent the day frantically knicker checking. its eased off today. i just seem to be in a state of panic and high alert constantly xxxx:hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Technically 1.5 as I am at the hospital for my consultant appoinment then I am a lady of leisure until the 4th of Jan, by which time I hope to be up the duff!! Haha.

I sooooo can't wait. Done all my xmas shopping apart from my OH and I'm just gonna make my house amazingly clean!

xx


----------



## phoebe

4magpies said:


> Haha. Every thread I seem to post in turns out lucky for everyone except for me! I think I am cursed.
> 
> I am at work and I CBA as I finish for nearly 3 weeks on thursday! Eeek!!
> 
> xx

good luck becca, this has proved to be a very lucky thread hun xxx:flower:


----------



## Damita

4magpies said:


> Technically 1.5 as I am at the hospital for my consultant appoinment then I am a lady of leisure until the 4th of Jan, by which time I hope to be up the duff!! Haha.
> 
> I sooooo can't wait. Done all my xmas shopping apart from my OH and I'm just gonna make my house amazingly clean!
> 
> xx

Sounds like a plan hunny, want to clean mine too? I am too lazy :haha:


----------



## Damita

phoebe said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Haha. Every thread I seem to post in turns out lucky for everyone except for me! I think I am cursed.
> 
> I am at work and I CBA as I finish for nearly 3 weeks on thursday! Eeek!!
> 
> xx
> 
> good luck becca, this has proved to be a very lucky thread hun xxx:flower:Click to expand...

Yeah it has... me next? :shrug:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: g'morning luvs...well, i suppose almost noon for most of you girls. 

phoebe...men are twats!! :haha::haha: i think it's just their nature regardless of what they're doing :haha:

MC, tink, poppy, sounds like you all need naps! :hugs: afternoon naps are wonderful, but i prefer when it's raining outside...that's the best! :winkwink:

damita :happydance: yay for bad neighbors moving out!!! i think we've all had that kind of experience at least once! so frustrating b/c there's nothing you can do about it but move or wait for them to move! :hugs:

becca, welcome hun! :hugs:

sorry if i'm forgetting anyone this morning...pretty tired here too, not been sleeping well. :shrug: anyway, bfn again this morning. and i'm having some cramping. i think i'm totally out girls. :cry: i know it's still a bit early yet, but 11dpo today and i'm using 10miu tests!!! surely that sensitive would pick it up by now???? :sad2::nope: my temps seem off to me too. they haven't followed the usual pattern of spiking up midway through lp. maybe b/c of the soy??? :shrug: this morning, though, i FELT like they were spiked and should have been much higher. re-took my temp like 4 times, but i couldn't get it right after the first time and kept getting temps MUCH lower than i know it is, so i finally just left it with the first one. oh well. anyway, so i believe i'll just sit around today feeling sorry for myself :sad1:

daughters :football: game at 4pm (my time) this afternoon. every tues and fri. good grief that's a lot of games.... :dohh:


----------



## phoebe

Damita said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Haha. Every thread I seem to post in turns out lucky for everyone except for me! I think I am cursed.
> 
> I am at work and I CBA as I finish for nearly 3 weeks on thursday! Eeek!!
> 
> xx
> 
> good luck becca, this has proved to be a very lucky thread hun xxx:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it has... me next? :shrug:Click to expand...

hell yeah chickita!!!!
:flower::thumbup::winkwink::kiss::dust::thumbup::flower::winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: pk...sorry for the bfn, you could be implanting later than average though!! fxd for you...
@damita..are you not temping this cycle...your chart has gone!:shrug:


----------



## Damita

phoebe said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Haha. Every thread I seem to post in turns out lucky for everyone except for me! I think I am cursed.
> 
> I am at work and I CBA as I finish for nearly 3 weeks on thursday! Eeek!!
> 
> xx
> 
> good luck becca, this has proved to be a very lucky thread hun xxx:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it has... me next? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah chickita!!!!
> :flower::thumbup::winkwink::kiss::dust::thumbup::flower::winkwink:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: pk...sorry for the bfn, you could be implanting later than average though!! fxd for you...
> @damita..are you not temping this cycle...your chart has gone!:shrug:

Nope not temping :thumbup: or opks.. just my persona, I'm on CD12 and persona went to red light last night so we :sex:


----------



## Damita

@PK :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: keep that PMA hunny


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning PK :hugs: it is still early. I agree you should see something on 10miu tests, but theres still a chance of late implantation etc....your not out yet x

I gotta get up and clean up before I pop out, catch up with everybody later x


----------



## 4magpies

Hello hello and welcome. Sorry about BFN.

I haven't POAS for maybe 2/3 cycles now. 

I refuse to do it early these days just makes me depressed.

Me and Dam are gonna get our BFP's in the new year. I'm convinced.

Haha. Damita... I love cleaning. When I have the time. I get annoyed that my house is such a mess at the mo but just been soooooo busy.

xx


----------



## phoebe

hi pk sorry for the negative hun.its still early days yet fxd for u sweety xxx:hugs::dust::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: for red light damita..
@tink...bye for now!! :wave:


----------



## phoebe

Damita said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :wave: pk...sorry for the bfn, you could be implanting later than average though!! fxd for you...
> @damita..are you not temping this cycle...your chart has gone!:shrug:
> 
> Nope not temping :thumbup: or opks.. just my persona, I'm on CD12 and persona went to red light last night so we :sex:Click to expand...

YAY!!!!:happydance::happydance: NOW GO GET THAT EGGY!!!!!! XXXX


----------



## Damita

:wave: bye Tink


----------



## Damita

phoebe said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :wave: pk...sorry for the bfn, you could be implanting later than average though!! fxd for you...
> @damita..are you not temping this cycle...your chart has gone!:shrug:
> 
> Nope not temping :thumbup: or opks.. just my persona, I'm on CD12 and persona went to red light last night so we :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY!!!!:happydance::happydance: NOW GO GET THAT EGGY!!!!!! XXXXClick to expand...

:rofl: We will try :winkwink: I think I should ovulate in like 9 days, could be earlier due to soy so we are on an every other day thingy this month and then every day once the eggy symbol appears on my persona :thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning PK :hugs: it is still early. I agree you should see something on 10miu tests, but theres still a chance of late implantation etc....your not out yet x
> 
> I gotta get up and clean up before I pop out, catch up with everybody later x

ttfn tink xxxx


----------



## phoebe

Damita said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :wave: pk...sorry for the bfn, you could be implanting later than average though!! fxd for you...
> @damita..are you not temping this cycle...your chart has gone!:shrug:
> 
> Nope not temping :thumbup: or opks.. just my persona, I'm on CD12 and persona went to red light last night so we :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY!!!!:happydance::happydance: NOW GO GET THAT EGGY!!!!!! XXXXClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: We will try :winkwink: I think I should ovulate in like 9 days, could be earlier due to soy so we are on an every other day thingy this month and then every day once the eggy symbol appears on my persona :thumbup:Click to expand...

thats my girl xxx u keep at it hehehe get a good supply of the old :spermy::spermy: in the system!!!! for i declare egg war!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## babydream

Afternoon!!! Here i am, sent home from work. I have a very bad throat, my voice sounds really weird, going to see the nurse in the surgery later on. 

Phoebe, sorry you had a row with dh but i guess you benfited from it with a huge bed for yourself lol You girl are hilarious, i giggle every time i read your posts pmpl xxx

Pk, hun it's okay, af is not here so there's still hope. 

Welcome Becca, enjoy the madhouse and good luck xx

Tink, sorry lo is ill, hope will get better. Thanks for the advice i'll see what ff does to my chart. I took paracetamol the night before last as well so it lowered it that day too??

MC, lovely, thanks for message, you are probably napping will talk to you later xxxxxx#

Damita, yaaay for stupid neighbours!!! Mine moved out too and got another one lol what a fucked up place i live in!!!

Hi everyone else, hope all okay xxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream....i cant nap until connor is!!!! got my tree up...its a wreck but im passed caring!! need to go into town but its pissing down here! not getting all wet for a loaf of bread!!! glad you got sent home, you can rest now!!! xx


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Becca- Welcome this is a great supportive group of ladies. You'll get your bfp soon I'm sure. I've been sort of trying since June and this month we are going to use opk's and try a little harder but it can easily take a year to get pg so hang in there. There's still a few of us on here who haven't gotten our bfp's yet

Babydream- sorry that u r having so much confusion with your o I hope it's the medicine making your temps inaccurrate that sickness u have sounds really nasty but remember hopes was really sick this past cycle and got her bfp you never know

Pheobe- u r so funny. I love reading your posts and I'm so happy for u that your pregnancy is moving along nicely. Yuck Yuck Yuck to dh smoking in the bedroom I don't blame u for picking a fight on that one

Pk- Sorry for the bfn hunny. I hope u won't be joining me but if u are we should be pretty close in cycles

MC- I'm sure that your tree will look nice once u get lights and ornaments on take a picture when you're done. I'm def going to take a pic of mine and post it. I think that our tree looks really nice this year. Try to get a nap in when Connor naps the 1st tri is so tiring

Poppy- hope that u are still hanging in there. Sorry that Korben isn't sleeping the day after a sleepness night is so miserable. Try to get a nap and drink lots of tea/coffee.

Tink- how r u? Sorry that the lo isn't feeling well.

asfm- nothing much going on. I do want to take a pic of my Christmas tree. We got a new prelit tree last year after Christmas and this is our first year of putting it up and I really like it. I'll post a pic later. I need to go get special cat food today my one cat is soo expensive he pees on things if he doesn't get this special food which costs us more than $50 per month but dh loves the cat and you gotta do what u gotta do. I think af should be out the door today but I won't start opking until day12 because I o so late usually


----------



## coral11680

morning ding dongs!

Sorry I havent been around much but just so tired and not feeling well, although feeling a little better now, but still have the cold. I worked last night and just got up from my nap. I finally have my firat midwife appointment:happydance: its for tomorrow at 9.30 am. Tink what's the name of your midwife, I think she said her name was Margaret? Oh and Tink no Laura didnt say anything about you silly, just said "oh you know Julianne" that was about it.

BabyD hope you feel better soon, hun I know how you feel its so crap!:hugs:

PK sorry for your bfn, but you are not out yet hun:hugs:

Damita yay for your nasty neighbours leaving!:happydance:

Hi everyone else :hi: oh and welcome Becca:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

well its too late to have a nap now DD will be in from school soon and i have washing to sort...connor is refusing to sleep!!:growlmad: 
@mommyv...goodluck this cycle and thanx for your kind words x
@coral..:wave: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: @ coral saying good morning!!! :rofl: preggo brain!!:haha:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: it is my morning I just got up:dohh::haha:

:hi: cabs


----------



## mothercabbage

happy 8 weeks coral...congrats on the rasberry!!!! :haha:


----------



## Damita

Happy 8 weeks Coral :yipee:


----------



## babydream

:haha::haha::haha: coral!!! I haven't even noticed!!! Glad you're feeling a bit better today. Preggo brain aye??? I'm not even preggo and i told dh the other day not to shout into my ears cause i'm gonna go blind lol xx

Just had some orange juice, not a good combination with throat infection, it sting like hell!!! 

Sorry no napping today mc, early night then??? 

I must buy a tree this weekend and do some shopping, i haven't started doing xmas stuff yet!!!


----------



## coral11680

Thanks guys 8 weeks, 32 to go:haha:


----------



## phoebe

TREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

C:\Users\Colin\Pictures\2010-12-14\008.JPG
C:\Users\Colin\Pictures\2010-12-14\001.JPG
C:\Users\Colin\Pictures\2010-12-14\002.JPG
C:\Users\Colin\Pictures\2010-12-14\007.JPG
C:\Users\Colin\Pictures\2010-12-14\008.JPG


ARSE THAT DIDNT WORK WILL TRY AGAIN LOL XXX


----------



## phoebe

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/001.jpg


----------



## MommyV

pretty tree Pheobe 

Happy 8weeks coral!!

Sorry u didn't get a nap MC those lo's can be stinker's sometimes.


----------



## phoebe

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/th_002.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/th_007.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/008.jpg


----------



## coral11680

hi mommyv :hi:
Nice tree phoebe!


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:
Hope all is well:flower:

@Baby, I hope you feel better, sending :hug: your way:flower:

@Pheobe..girly...you crack me up:rofl:. Your OH had better get on board or he is going to have hell these next 8 months:haha:

@Pk sorry for bfn:hug:

@MC & Poppy...Connor & Korben are still in their toddler years..They will grow out of it soon...we hope[-o&lt;

@Damita, Yay the neighbors are gone...lets hope you get some better ones:winkwink:

@ Tink & Coral...:hug:...the first Tri is a @!#$%...the ms will pass:flower:

Welcome Becca:flower:


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, ladies! 

Beautiful tree, Phoebe!

Hopes-I knew it! I had a feeling you caught the egg this month! CONGRATS to you and DH!!!!!!!

Wow, Coral-can't believe it's already been more than a month since you got your BFP-it flew!

Tink-finally read through some old posts and saw your cute bump pics-I'm jealous of your cute little belly!

Poppy-Hope you're hanging in there-I'm thinking of you often and hope you're doing ok. Lots of love:hugs:

MC-how're you feeling? Still sore bbs? Any other sx yet?

Everyone-sorry I'm not being too specific today, I didn't jot any notes, but finally read through most of the past couple of days' posts. Hope all is well and I wish I could be on here chatting a bit more, versus being at crazy work! Weather is pretty crappy, Mia's preschool is cancelled. 

SOOO...I tested yesterday afternoon at @ 5pm and got a BFN-not even a hint of pink. So, this past cycle was a real one, just screwy, I suppose. I don't understand what happened, though. I spent a while last night going back through all of my symptoms from the past few months (I chart them by DPO on countdowntopregnancy.com) to compare, and I don't think there is ANY possible way I O'd later than when I thought I did. My cp closed the day after O, and I only had creamy, white cm throughout the rest of the tww. My sore bbs came on a bit later in the cycle, but AF cramping started the day AF was due, as per usual, and is now gone, only leaving me w/sore bbs and a headache. My CP seems very tightly closed now, and has for the past 3 or 4 days, and kind of feels swollen? WTF??????? AF now 3 days late and I'm ticked. Any advice would be greatly appreciated :growlmad:


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> :wave::hi:
> Hope all is well:flower:
> 
> @Baby, I hope you feel better, sending :hug: your way:flower:
> 
> @Pheobe..girly...you crack me up:rofl:. Your OH had better get on board or he is going to have hell these next 8 months:haha:
> 
> @Pk sorry for bfn:hug:
> 
> @MC & Poppy...Connor & Korben are still in their toddler years..They will grow out of it soon...we hope[-o&lt;
> 
> @Damita, Yay the neighbors are gone...lets hope you get some better ones:winkwink:
> 
> @ Tink & Coral...:hug:...the first Tri is a @!#$%...the ms will pass:flower:
> 
> Welcome Becca:flower:

HI CHINA!!!!! XXXXX
:hi::hi::hi::hi: how are u sweety??? yes i am afraid u are right, o/h needs to get with the programme or i'll get my evil on his ass:haha::haha: hope u are keeping well. was concerned about u from the other day xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Loving the tree's ladies :kiss: Becca welcome to the thread all the ding dongs are amazing so good luck sweetie :hugs:

Im still around ladies just not much to say today sorry :shrug: x


----------



## Damita

:hugs: no worries Poppy..

Aw your trees look great :)


----------



## phoebe

hi poppy xxx:hi::hi::hi::hi:
nice to see u lovely xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

beautiful tree phoebs!!! :hugs:

mommyv, can't wait to see your tree too! :hugs:

poppy, we understand sweetie...i feel the same as you today :sad1: just not much to say...


----------



## phoebe

thanks for the compliments all xxx as u can see in some of the pics. i blasted well caught pheebs just about to pounce on said tree. blasted minx!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: xxxx


----------



## Damita

https://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg614/scaled.php?tn=0&server=614&filename=dl9b.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640

Mine, it needs the presents wrapped and under it though :happydance:


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> beautiful tree phoebs!!! :hugs:
> 
> mommyv, can't wait to see your tree too! :hugs:
> 
> poppy, we understand sweetie...i feel the same as you today :sad1: just not much to say...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Damita said:


> https://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg614/scaled.php?tn=0&server=614&filename=dl9b.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640
> 
> Mine, it needs the presents wrapped and under it though :happydance:

pretty tree xxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Damita

Thanks, it is in my office due to the fact my cats try and climb it so I am protecting my tree!!! :blush:


----------



## phoebe

i hear u damita, think i will have to ban my cat from the front room hehehe xx:haha:


----------



## Damita

phoebe said:


> i hear u damita, think i will have to ban my cat from the front room hehehe xx:haha:

:rofl: we tried that but they are sneaky! So now I am locking the office door because the bigger one (she looks like a small dog) throws herself at the door trying to get in to eat my tree.. and then yesterday she started hissing at the door because she couldn't get in, she's crazy :haha:


----------



## phoebe

yeah my cat is a couple of vouchers short of a pop-up toaster too:haha::haha: xx


----------



## eesoja81

Well, I'm off to shower before work. I'll check back through the pages tomorrow to see if any of you lovelies have any opinions on my situation. Again, any thoughts would be greatly appreciated:flower:
Have a great day, everyone, and you'll all be in my thoughts! :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

Good Morning Girls,

DD really cut alot of her hair off. It filled up half of a zip lock bag. :nope: I think I will be able to cover it up though by letting her wear it in pig tails FOR A WHILLLLEEEEE! She cut it up to above her ear on the right side. Makes me so sad.

Glad everyone is doing good today. Seems like most of us are quiet today:shhh:


----------



## Regalpeas

*TEAM DING DONG! OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!! *

YOU all couldn't even imagine my face :yipee: when I saw all the BFPs on the first page!

GASP! :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


https://i.123g.us/c/congrats_pregnancy/card/110483.gif

I know it's been forever but so much has been going on.

I'm on a TTC break for now(NTNPing). We'll probably start officially trying again around spring. We're okay with this. HEALTH FIRST!!!

Miss you ladies! Wish you the best. For those still trying!!!:dust:

Our time is coming!

I hope to be back here 3/4:blush: time in the New Year. For now can't log on as much.:cry:


Happy Holidays if I don't get to say it before then! :)


----------



## ToxicFox92

GUESS WHO'S BACK?!

Oh my gosh ladies, i've missed all my ding dongers so much!
It feels like forever since i've been here, my stupid computer broke so i wasn't able to get on for agess!!
Can someone please fill me in on the basics? I'm missing out on so much goss!

Love you all, and congrats to everyone who has gotten their BFPs since i've been gone. No luck yet for me :(
xxxx​


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey 4 magpies! :wave:
@damita- Good to hear about the neighbours, lets just hope some nice ones move in! Oh dear we have a stalker in our midst :O haha!
@ tink- Sorry to hear LO not well hope he is better soon!
@MC- Is you LO ill again or did he just wake up? 
@ Pheobe- good luck with the stopping smoking with no patches, just keep that willpower up! :hugs:
@ Coral- Hey :wave: 
@ phoebe- nice tree &#61514;
@ poppy -hey hun :hugs: hope you feeling okay not long now lovely! 
@ Damita- nice tree &#61514; love your crazy cat she sounds good fun haha!
@ eesoja- hey :hugs: hope you okay!
@ TTC- Aww sorry its bad! Are you gonna go and get it cut or just try to let it grow out and hide it in the mean time? 
Wow @ everyone making their reappearances hehe! Good luck regal peas! Hope to see you about again soon! :hugs:
Hey toxic nice to see your back and there is a lot to catch up on prob easier if everyone tells their own stuff :thumbup: Im still waiting, waiting for af to show up in the next few days! When is your af/ov due?

And as for me- Well AF is due soon I know it is coming also as symptoms are in full swing &#61516; and cp is moving down .. kind of gutted to tell the truth was hoping this would be it! Trying 2 more cycles of soy and a few of preseed although going to docs in new year (not telling him about soy though :blush: ) 
Got 3 hours sleep this morning and was up at 6 &#61516; got to be up early again tomorrow as we going to the santa place then instead of Friday now in case it snows again! 
@ poppy I wish you all the best for tomorrow hun! Will try to check on my phone how its gone :hugs: :kiss:

Will try to come on later to chat just gotta go to pets at home and get dinner quick (separately not get my dinner from there :haha: ) 

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Hey Regalpeas & Toxic nice to see you back sweeties :flower:

Regalpeas have a lovely family holiday too & all the best for the New Year, be nice to see you around after the holidays :hugs:

LR thanks ive tried not thinking about it today but not worked already thrown up this morning with nerves but i be fine :hug:


----------



## ToxicFox92

i dont have a clue when anything is due anymore. i'm going easy on the osession of ttc over the holiday season, just kinda going with the flow, scuse the pun. i've not been able to chart or anything cause of my pc being broken etc, gonna start again after next af comes :D xx


----------



## China girl

Nice to see you back Regal & Toxic:hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

Poppy....have you done any Christmas shopping??


----------



## babydream

Nice to see you regal and toxic!!!

Poppy good luck hun, let us know how it went, i'll be thinking of you xxxxx

Lupine, af might not come hahahahah

Hi china girl, hope you're okay and things are getting better, good luck with your last exam xxx

I went to the nurse today, only paracetamol i can take, need plenty of rest, fluid and steam. I called in sick for tomorrow, bummer i just started there two weeks ago. I guess my chart is out the window now b/c this illness messed it all up. I can't talk, lost my voice and very sore to swallow. I think i'm gonna have a little lie down. Be back soon xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

aww i sign onto here and see.. christmas trees!! how pretty! i will post mine later on! how is everyone? theres a lot to read back.

toxic-glad youre back! you should be due for a bfp soon dont you think :)


as for meee-- ive just been pissing on EVERYTHING! haha no.. but really.. it is still not getting through my head that this is happening. seems too good to be true. so i poas again this morning and got a darker line on a dollar tree test so that made me happy, it hadnt even been 24 hours. then just now i peed on internet cheapies that just came in the mail today (i ordered them and 50 ov tests BEFORE the bfp. lame.) feeling so cautious because its so early. af is probably not even due until tomorrow or friday. i THINK i am 11 dpo today. i used the override option on fertilityfriend and put in my own ov date.


----------



## poppy666

Aww babydream make sure you get plenty of fluids sweetie :hugs: just get yourself better for xmas the chart can wait till your better xxx

CG no not done much shopping not done much of anything, but will do what you do best ' kick my butt' n get on with it at weekend :haha:


----------



## China girl

babydream said:


> Nice to see you regal and toxic!!!
> 
> Poppy good luck hun, let us know how it went, i'll be thinking of you xxxxx
> 
> Lupine, af might not come hahahahah
> 
> Hi china girl, hope you're okay and things are getting better, good luck with your last exam xxx
> 
> I went to the nurse today, only paracetamol i can take, need plenty of rest, fluid and steam. I called in sick for tomorrow, bummer i just started there two weeks ago. I guess my chart is out the window now b/c this illness messed it all up. I can't talk, lost my voice and very sore to swallow. I think i'm gonna have a little lie down. Be back soon xxxx

Thanks Babyd:flower:


----------



## Hopes314

babydream i hope you feel better! its such a yucky time to be sick.. but everyone around me is so ill right now! try to relax and let yourself get better!


----------



## China girl

:rofl::rofl::rofl:...your right poppy, I will!!!
I got my eye on you:flower:

We have the kids Christmas done thanks to the Grandparents...Love them.
And I am off Thursday & Friday, so I might get DH a gift or two...will see.:blush: Last exam tonght, so EXCITED, now I will be able to chat with you ladies more:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Awww that was lovely of them, bet kids will have a fantastic time :kiss: good luck with your last exam sweetie then you can come keep us company on here :hugs:


----------



## China girl

They will have a fantastic time if their grades are in order. My oldest thinks its okay to turn in homework a week late. He has a F in math (only because he is missing 3 assignments and a test) I told him if he does not pull it up to a C ( cause I know he can) he will NOT be opening any presents on Christmas Day....I may be mean, but he will eventually learn Mama DONT play


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: no messing with our china girl :haha:


----------



## TTC2308

DH and I just had lunch together and he gave me my Christmas gift because he said he couldnt wait any longer. I LOVE HIM!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Christmas!!!!.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hopes314

whoo! look how prettyyy!!!!!


----------



## TTC2308

Hopes314 said:


> whoo! look how prettyyy!!!!!

Thank you. I think he did good!!! :kiss:


----------



## China girl

What a beautiful ring TTC:flower:


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> DH and I just had lunch together and he gave me my Christmas gift because he said he couldnt wait any longer. I LOVE HIM!!!!!!!!!

Awww thats beautiful sweetie, you lucky girl :kiss:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> :rofl::rofl: no messing with our china girl :haha:

Damn right!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww thats gorgeous TTC.....im jelous!!!! xx


----------



## TTC2308

mothercabbage said:


> awww thats gorgeous TTC.....im jelous!!!! xx

Thank you. I wasnt expecting it.


----------



## mothercabbage

hey toxic and regal peas long time noooo speeak, hope your both well...as you can see by my avatar i hit the jackpot!!! :yipee:
still cant find my card reader to upload a pic of my tree! OH said it looks great!! so maybe im just being too fussy and saying it looks shit! :dohh:


----------



## TTC2308

mothercabbage said:


> hey toxic and regal peas long time noooo speeak, hope your both well...as you can see by my avatar i hit the jackpot!!! :yipee:
> still cant find my card reader to upload a pic of my tree! OH said it looks great!! so maybe im just being too fussy and saying it looks shit! :dohh:

So you finally got your tree up.......YAY:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls m niece is home now with the bby wooppp i can have loads of cuddles x x x


----------



## TTC2308

caz & bob said:


> :wave: girls m niece is home now with the bby wooppp i can have loads of cuddles x x x

AAAAAWWWWWWW~~~~ ENJOY :crib:


----------



## babydream

Wow TTC, lovely ring hun, you're a lucky girl!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

fucking sky wont work


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: mine does! emmerdale in HD...ahhhhhhhhhhh...sorry amy lol...have you turned your box off and back on again?


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- :hugs: :rofl: at you kicking your own ass!
Toxic- Going with the flow is deffo good! 
Babydream: Aww thanks hun, hopes was ill before she got her bfp remember ;)
Hopes: it sounds like you jinxed yourself ;) :haha:
China: Hey girl, how are you?
TTC- thats lovely! Least some men know what to buy a woman to make her feel good :haha: ps Im also jealous haha!
Caz- hey! Congrats to your neice! :hugs:
Amy- Hey stranger, how are you today?
xxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

lupinerainbow said:


> Poppy- :hugs: :rofl: at you kicking your own ass!
> Toxic- Going with the flow is deffo good!
> Babydream: Aww thanks hun, hopes was ill before she got her bfp remember ;)
> Hopes: it sounds like you jinxed yourself ;) :haha:
> China: Hey girl, how are you?
> TTC- thats lovely! Least some men know what to buy a woman to make her feel good :haha: ps Im also jealous haha!
> Caz- hey! Congrats to your neice! :hugs:
> Amy- Hey stranger, how are you today?
> xxxxx

my hearts broken so not good x


----------



## lupinerainbow

mrsamyrach said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> Poppy- :hugs: :rofl: at you kicking your own ass!
> Toxic- Going with the flow is deffo good!
> Babydream: Aww thanks hun, hopes was ill before she got her bfp remember ;)
> Hopes: it sounds like you jinxed yourself ;) :haha:
> China: Hey girl, how are you?
> TTC- thats lovely! Least some men know what to buy a woman to make her feel good :haha: ps Im also jealous haha!
> Caz- hey! Congrats to your neice! :hugs:
> Amy- Hey stranger, how are you today?
> xxxxx
> 
> my hearts broken so not good xClick to expand...

Sorry to hear that :hugs: What broke it? is it cause of your nans op? 

xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

lupinerainbow said:


> Poppy- :hugs: :rofl: at you kicking your own ass!
> Toxic- Going with the flow is deffo good!
> Babydream: Aww thanks hun, hopes was ill before she got her bfp remember ;)
> Hopes: it sounds like you jinxed yourself ;) :haha:
> China: Hey girl, how are you?
> TTC- thats lovely! Least some men know what to buy a woman to make her feel good :haha: ps Im also jealous haha!
> Caz- hey! Congrats to your neice! :hugs:
> Amy- Hey stranger, how are you today?
> xxxxx

you mean because i ordered all those opks and hpts and THEN got a bfp? i know! anyone who wants a bfp, just start early and order all kinds of crap for next cycle and then youll get a bfp and find out you wasted lots of money lol. seems common! oh.. and maybe change your avatar to kokopelli! that seems to be helping everyone lol


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hopes314 said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> Poppy- :hugs: :rofl: at you kicking your own ass!
> Toxic- Going with the flow is deffo good!
> Babydream: Aww thanks hun, hopes was ill before she got her bfp remember ;)
> Hopes: it sounds like you jinxed yourself ;) :haha:
> China: Hey girl, how are you?
> TTC- thats lovely! Least some men know what to buy a woman to make her feel good :haha: ps Im also jealous haha!
> Caz- hey! Congrats to your neice! :hugs:
> Amy- Hey stranger, how are you today?
> xxxxx
> 
> you mean because i ordered all those opks and hpts and THEN got a bfp? i know! anyone who wants a bfp, just start early and order all kinds of crap for next cycle and then youll get a bfp and find out you wasted lots of money lol. seems common! oh.. and maybe change your avatar to kokopelli! that seems to be helping everyone lolClick to expand...

Haha i am, i am ordering preseed tomorrow and 30opk's. Also got kokopelli as my screen thing haha and getting EPO too :thumbup: yay for bfp next cycle please! haha! I'm not adverse to wasting money, ruining my body, or embarrassing myself if it means i get my bfp! :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

lupinerainbow said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> Poppy- :hugs: :rofl: at you kicking your own ass!
> Toxic- Going with the flow is deffo good!
> Babydream: Aww thanks hun, hopes was ill before she got her bfp remember ;)
> Hopes: it sounds like you jinxed yourself ;) :haha:
> China: Hey girl, how are you?
> TTC- thats lovely! Least some men know what to buy a woman to make her feel good :haha: ps Im also jealous haha!
> Caz- hey! Congrats to your neice! :hugs:
> Amy- Hey stranger, how are you today?
> xxxxx
> 
> my hearts broken so not good xClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that :hugs: What broke it? is it cause of your nans op?
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

my nan is everything my rock,she brought me up ,shes my everything x


----------



## Hopes314

lupinerainbow said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> Poppy- :hugs: :rofl: at you kicking your own ass!
> Toxic- Going with the flow is deffo good!
> Babydream: Aww thanks hun, hopes was ill before she got her bfp remember ;)
> Hopes: it sounds like you jinxed yourself ;) :haha:
> China: Hey girl, how are you?
> TTC- thats lovely! Least some men know what to buy a woman to make her feel good :haha: ps Im also jealous haha!
> Caz- hey! Congrats to your neice! :hugs:
> Amy- Hey stranger, how are you today?
> xxxxx
> 
> you mean because i ordered all those opks and hpts and THEN got a bfp? i know! anyone who wants a bfp, just start early and order all kinds of crap for next cycle and then youll get a bfp and find out you wasted lots of money lol. seems common! oh.. and maybe change your avatar to kokopelli! that seems to be helping everyone lolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha i am, i am ordering preseed tomorrow and 30opk's. Also got kokopelli as my screen thing haha and getting EPO too :thumbup: yay for bfp next cycle please! haha! I'm not adverse to wasting money, ruining my body, or embarrassing myself if it means i get my bfp! :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

agreed! sounds like your bfp is comingggg!


----------



## poppy666

Amy thinking of you and your nan sweetie :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Sorry to hear that :hugs: What broke it? is it cause of your nans op? 

xxxx[/QUOTE]

my nan is everything my rock,she brought me up ,shes my everything x[/QUOTE]

Aww hun, i know its really hard but you need to stay positive hopefully everything will be fine i cant see any reason it won't. If she is anything like you or your grandad she is a fighter! :hugs: :kiss: Please try to stay positive though hun i know it is hard and you got us to talk if you need to. It horrible watching anyone you love go through such things especially the person who means most to you but i am really sure she will come out the other side :hugs: Until you know more about it you need to be strong for your nan hun its all you can do :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

whooooooooooooooooooooo is the new ben....i dont like it!


----------



## poppy666

He's even more ugly than the last one :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> He's even more ugly than the last one :haha:

:rofl: too true! 

xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

agreed!!!


----------



## Hopes314

just made a bagillion phone calls, receptionist is insisting i go in tomorrow for first prenatal appointment because it is technically 6 weeks since last period and thats when they make their patients come in for first prenatal appointment. ugh. i think once i get there and talk to the doctor she is going to realize that its REALLY early. it doesnt entirely make sense to me.


----------



## ToxicFox92

TTC my engagement ring is teeny tiny compared to yours! 
Beautiful! Might have to coax DF into getting me a new one ;)


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> just made a bagillion phone calls, receptionist is insisting i go in tomorrow for first prenatal appointment because it is technically 6 weeks since last period and thats when they make their patients come in for first prenatal appointment. ugh. i think once i get there and talk to the doctor she is going to realize that its REALLY early. it doesnt entirely make sense to me.

Hope....just go hunni, it will be alright:flower: Sounds to me like you have a good Dr.


----------



## Hopes314

China- HOPEFULLY it means a good doctor, and not just them being too stubborn to believe me when i say that even though my last period was 6 weeks ago, my period IS NOT LATE YET. I hope they dont try to give me some stupid due date that is way off. If they go by my last period I am 6 weeks pregnant right now. If they go by ovulation I'm 3.5 weeks. Thats a HUGE difference if they are going to calculate a due date based on that crap. They said they'll do a scan at 8 weeks. which for me is 2 weeks from now, but i will only be 5.5 weeks pregnant. THEN THEY WILL SEE THAT I AM RIGHT. Or they will try to tell me the baby isnt growing right or something. stupid. i just googled it and obs do this all the time apparently.


----------



## poppy666

Well im off to bed in a bit but will be on once ive been to pick korben up from my friends tomorrow.


All week ive tried to prepare myself for the worst because i know deep in my heart ive lost it & no matter how much i read promising stories about miracles i know this time i wont be blessed with one. Ive tried detaching myself from this pregnancy even tho ive had some symptoms to remind me im still pregnant, but its not worked, i think from the second you know your pregnant you fall totally in love with the baby even tho its still only in the very early stages and i know im going to be broken hearted in the morning, but i need to stay strong and not show it because i have other children and xmas to think of, but i wont stay away from bnb cos i will deffo be ttc after new year & i need my friends :hugs:

See you all tomorrow xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> Well im off to bed in a bit but will be on once ive been to pick korben up from my friends tomorrow.
> 
> 
> All week ive tried to prepare myself for the worst because i know deep in my heart ive lost it & no matter how much i read promising stories about miracles i know this time i wont be blessed with one. Ive tried detaching myself from this pregnancy even tho ive had some symptoms to remind me im still pregnant, but its not worked, i think from the second you know your pregnant you fall totally in love with the baby even tho its still only in the very early stages and i know im going to be broken hearted in the morning, but i need to stay strong and not show it because i have other children and xmas to think of, but i wont stay away from bnb cos i will deffo be ttc after new year & i need my friends :hugs:
> 
> See you all tomorrow xx

:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:
We are always here hun, good luck tomorrow i'm praying for you to get your miracle:hugs:
xxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: we're here for you sweet poppy! you're right about falling in love with the baby even tho it's early days yet. i can't imagine how hard this must be for you... you're strong and you're hanging in there! i'll be on as early as possible to find out how things went for you sweetie :hugs: xxxxxxx

amy :hugs: your nan obviously raised a strong beautiful woman in you, so no matter what happens, i know you'll get through it. praying for the best for you and your family hun :hugs:

eesoja...sweetie, i don't know what to tell you. have you been temping or opk'ing this cycle? i think you said you weren't. .... maybe you did ov later than you realized even tho your cm doesn't match up :shrug: otherwise, i'd say just keep testing every couple of days if you can sweetie. if af hasn't shown up in another week, i'd say it's time to go see the doc. :wacko::hugs:

toxic...good to see you back sweetie! :hugs: we were wondering where you'd run off to! :winkwink:

regalpeas!!!! so good to hear from you hunni! i'm sorry you've been dealing with health issues, but you're right...gotta take care of that first, and spring will be here before you know it! :hugs: keep checking in every once in a while! :kiss:

TTC---- O. M. G. what an AMAZING ring!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how very sweet of your dh! :winkwink: 

hopes, i'd just take your charts with you to your appt sweetie. sometimes docs listen better when you have something like that to show them. sometimes anyway... and if it's a woman, maybe she'll be more up to speed about fertility awareness and such... :shrug:

LR, MC, and all my other ding dong buddies...i'm sorry i know i've left people out tonight...pretty tired here... stay warm, and i'm sure we'll chat more tomorrow! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mrsamyrach

its just hard pk thats all xxxx
well i cant believe i have drunk 6 cans of dandelion and burdoch and a bottle of vimto im sooooooo thirsty xxx


----------



## Hopes314

i sure hope its that easy pk! if not theyll find out on my scan in 2 wks


----------



## China girl

Hopes, let us know how the appointment goes....You have me curious now:haha:

Poppy, BIG :hug: to you. I wish I could wrap my arms around you and give you a real hug, but please know, we are all here for you my dear:hugs:

Amy, sending up prayers for you & your nan:hugs:

All my other Ding Dongs I will chat with you all tommorrow cause I am done with my exams!!!! Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## Mother of 4

Poppy-thinking of you and hoping all goes well [-o&lt;. :hug:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Poppy... praying for you hun. Really really hoping everything will be okay. 
Lots of love and :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Poppy xxx good luckfor today lovely, i am praying everything will be alright. Ur a strong and amazing lady and i am full of admiration of u. As the other girls have said, we're all here and rooting for u sweety. big hugs and loadsa love to u xxxx:hugs::flower::kiss::hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Same goes for me, sorry I didn't get on last night to wish you all the best Poppy. But I echo Phoebes thoughts, your a strong and amazing lady I am full with admiration for you. You will be in my thoughts and prayers this morning and beyond. :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Thinking of you today poppy:hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all :wave:
@poppy.....sending you much love:hugs::friends: ive said a quiet prayer for you this morning, i hope all goes well, we'll be here for you which ever way it goes today!!:hugs::kiss: 
@hopes....intregued to hear what the doc says, id take your chart like a fellow ding dong said....(cant remmy who said to now:dohh:)
@babydream....hows the throat/chest today...thanx for the baby party last night, it was fun!!:friends:
@pk...not long now until resignation, how you feeling about it?
coral,china,ladyb,toxic,lupin,eesoja,amy,phoebe...:wave: and :hugs:
asfm....im good today...all cleaned up already, just letting OH have a lay in...when he gets up ill have to strip and wash the bedding, i usually wash it at the wweekend but i just couldnt sleep last night and i know i always get a good sleep in a nice fresh bed..


----------



## mothercabbage

tink, happy 10 weeks, congrats on the prune :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh my ticker has moved over to the 2nd square!!!!!!! i have a bigger shrimpy baby now!!! :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Good morning girlies.

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: 4 mags.....
@babydream...lovin that temp today!!!!!!! i take it you were too ill or tired for :sex: last night.i think you have done enough this month anyway xx xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

I finish work tomorrow for nearly 3 weeks!! Yippee.

How is everyone?

xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coral, MC, Magpies!

Yup, 10 weeks today, just 2 more and i might just start to feel a little more assured....or maybe not lol scan in 15 days whooop whooop! Awwwww little prune lol

Cute shrimpy baby MC :haha: awwwww 

Magpies, I'm crimbo shopping, panicking now. Off to pick up some stuff at Argos, then back online to try and finish the rest..... x


----------



## 4magpies

I did all my xmas shopping in 30 minutes on sunday. Haha. Got to love boots 3 for 2.

Not gone mental this year though. Still need to get my OH something! Eeek.

But then I am done.

xx


----------



## phoebe

morning all xxx:hi::hi::hi::hi: xxx

@ tink congrats on the prune xx

@ mother woohoo for the new shrimpy:happydance: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Magpies, Impressed with your crimbo shopping, It takes me days I'm so bloody indecisive and have way too many people to buy for!

Phoebe, morning honey :wave: x


----------



## 4magpies

I just do family and they are all adults so pretty easy. Only 9 people to buy for and I spent about £70 including wrapping paper and stuff.

xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i must have spent that on wrapping alone!!!!!!!!!! too expensive!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I also seem to be doing my neighbours shopping too, everytime i get something i ask her did you want something from "shop" and I get a list lol need to stop asking :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

See I don't think xmas is about presents, yeah they are nice. But why waste a fortune.

Its more about spending time with my family.

xxx


----------



## phoebe

morning tink :hi::hi: how are u lovely?? my xmas shopping is all done bar 2 gifts i'm waiting to come thru the post god bless the t'internet!!! have even wrapped majority of them, but its xmas cards i hate doing hehehe!!! if i were made of money i'd moonpig the lot :haha::haha: i'm on day2 of no patches woohoo!! has any of the preggo ladies noticed how dry their skin is?? bloody hell i am itching all over plus its why i have abandoned the patches. i've got my dmw app this aft so i am gonna chase up about a scan, as i was hoping to announce for xmas xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i spend time with my family all year, i think xmas is an ideal time to spoil them rotton!!! xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I get you Magpies. We just have hundreds of kids in the family which makes the whole thing different on the present front, you can't not buy for the kids. Also being a Christian its got religious meaning to me also, its very easy to get 'wrapped up' in presents and spending.

Phoebe, i get you about the scan, wish mine was before so we could announce it too. Yay for 2nd day without the patches, your doing so well hun! :hugs: My skin is quite dry too, but my hair is mega oily! x

Right on that note I'm off to the shops x


----------



## pk2of8

g'morning sweeties :hi:

dang, i was hoping poppy would be on already...does anybody know what time her appt was? i think it was first thing in the morning, wasn't it?

speaking of Christmas shopping, we still have a lot to do! :dohh: we finished for 2 of the kids on the most part, still need to get them just a couple more things, and shop for 2 of the others. then stocking stuffers. i've just been avoiding the wrapping....:wacko:

i have another splitting headache this morning. this has been awful this cycle and driving me crazy. could be any number of factors i suppose. another bfn too. i'm positive i'm not pg, but i imagine i'll keep testing until the day af shows at this point. why break the depressing pattern now? :wacko: ehhh...sorry girls. a bit sarcastic that. :sad1: i just wish af would get here already and be done with it at this point. i'm going to make an appt for dh with the gp for the week after Christmas to see about getting a referral to a specialist. i think he needs to start with a urologist...we'll see...

MC, i'm feeling v v v anxious about the resignation. :dohh: i'm just worried about having enough income with the new job, so i'm going to email the new "boss" today, and just check-in. make sure he has the work for me (remember it's contract work). if not, i may have to re-think the whole plan :sad2:


----------



## mothercabbage

lots of people forget the real meaning of christmas...i love the presents, wrapping, food and decorations at xmas...but i still remember the nativity story and always wish him a happy birthday at christmas..i spoil my kids at xmas because when jesus was born he was spoilt with gold, frankinsence and mhyrr.... 
@pk...what tests are you using Ic/10miu?? sorry for the bfn....still got my FXd for you and hope you get your own xmas miracle xxx


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs x

Consultant said ive suffered a missed miscarriage :cry::cry: Im totally heart broken and dont know what to do or say or even know what went wrong.

My sac had grown from 14mm to 23mm today but the mass of blood they seen last week has grown in size outside my Uterus... they say thats the missed miscarriage and dont understand why im not bleeding yet.

Im booked in for a D&C next Wednesday at 12 but they want to scan me one more time at 10.30am before i have surgery i dont even know why they bothered or whats the point.

Just wanted to say thank you sooooooooooooo much for your prayers and support, but it wasnt ment to be this time :hug:


----------



## 4magpies

Don't worry I will be spoiling my child at xmas when I finally get one, if ever.

x


----------



## 4magpies

poppy666 said:


> Morning Ding Dongs x
> 
> Consultant said ive suffered a missed miscarriage :cry::cry: Im totally heart broken and dont know what to do or say or even know what went wrong.
> 
> My sac had grown from 14mm to 23mm today but the mass of blood they seen last week has grown in size outside my Uterus... they say thats the missed miscarriage and dont understand why im not bleeding yet.
> 
> Im booked in for a D&C next Wednesday at 12 but they want to scan me one more time at 10.30am before i have surgery i dont even know why they bothered or whats the point.
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you sooooooooooooo much for your prayers and support, but it wasnt ment to be this time :hug:

I am so sorry. 

:( :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## phoebe

Oh Poppy i am so so sorry darling xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Aww Poppy :(
Im sorry hun, don't know what else to say! 
What a crappy xmas for you this year, thinking of you everyday x


----------



## poppy666

I be ok x just need to get on over xmas for my boys sake now & hope im blessed again in the new year :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls, 


Poppy so so sorry hun:hugs: must be heartbreaking, I know it is. Thinking of you Hun :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

thanks MC...yes, 10miu ic's. i think most of you girls know I'm also a Christian. it is very easy to get all caught up in the commercialism of it all, but i think you girls are right in using it as an opportunity to show love to the kids and other family members through gift-giving. it's not about the gifts, but giving them is a reminder for me of the gift we received through the birth of Jesus and salvation through Him. my family also is HUGE. i have 7 brothers and sisters, and there are 20 grandkids!! for years now, we've all had an understanding that we don't buy gifts for the adults, but for the kids, and we (big kids) try to get something for mom and dad (grandparents) each year. every family does it different and has their own traditions. :flower:

it would be a Christmas miracle MC. it would be the best Christmas present imaginable. I just don't think it's in God's will for us right now. :cry: and that's ok if that's the way it's supposed to be. it's just hard, and if it's not God's will now, i just pray that it will be soon. :cry:


----------



## coral11680

I had my first midwife appointment today. Had mountains of paperwork to go through. I have my first scan date of January 13th and first consultant appointment for 8th February.

Tink is it your midwife, her name is margaret?


----------



## phoebe

i really do commend ur spirit Poppy, like i said before ur amazing. Its going to be a xmas of mixed feelings for myself as in 5days it'll be a year as to when i found out about my mmc, (unlike u tho i went thru mine naturally). I am glad that u have a good support network and ur darling boys around u. And there is always us too. I am heartbroken for u sweetness and i'd do anything to take away ur pain and grief. Please look after urself hun and dont beat urself up over this very sad turn of events. hugs xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

It says the precedure is a ERPC on my notes but think its the same as a D&C x


----------



## pk2of8

oh poppy!!! :hug::hugs::hugs::friends::friends::kiss:

there's not much to say is there... we love you very much sweetie! it will happen again! we're here for you love :hugs: it's good that your d&c is next wed. that's soon and it'll be done and then you can move on with your cycles. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> i really do commend ur spirit Poppy, like i said before ur amazing. Its going to be a xmas of mixed feelings for myself as in 5days it'll be a year as to when i found out about my mmc, (unlike u tho i went thru mine naturally). I am glad that u have a good support network and ur darling boys around u. And there is always us too. I am heartbroken for u sweetness and i'd do anything to take away ur pain and grief. Please look after urself hun and dont beat urself up over this very sad turn of events. hugs xxxxx


Thank you Pheobe, i can imagine how hard it will be for you sweetie on your babies anniversary :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy...:hugs: major :hugs: i dont know what to say....im soooooo sad and sorry for your loss..:friends: im going to feel awful changing my siggy but i know ill be able to change it again in the new year....i know your boys and dh will look after you well...awwww sorry poppy xxxx :hugs::friends::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Its ok MC prefer you all to change your siggy's now & thanks PK :kiss: can you change front page when your not busy sweetie xx


----------



## pk2of8

i already did it poppy :hugs: i didn't want to leave it for any extra time when it's such a hard thing to deal with as it is... :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww :cry: i know it must be very hard poppy, do you feel relieved you know where you stand now? when will you be able to try again? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Yes im glad i know where i stand and really thought id be able to hang in there, but didnt once i got out of the hospital :cry:

Told my sister i want my preseed back cos it wasnt cheap :haha: God i need to snap out of this blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Can try once i get my 1st af x

Thanks PK x


----------



## mothercabbage

if your managing to hold it together poppy, you are a brave lady and i take my hat off to you,:howdy: i would be a mess!! you are a strong woman (your son said so on a comment on FB) so i know youll get through this, have a good cry, pick yourself up, dust yourself down and get ready to go again...i wish you luck and love for the new year TTC, :dust::hugs::dust::hugs:


----------



## MommyV

I'm so sorry poppy. I don't really know what else to say I'll be praying for you and a quick healing.


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Morning Ding Dongs x
> 
> Consultant said ive suffered a missed miscarriage :cry::cry: Im totally heart broken and dont know what to do or say or even know what went wrong.
> 
> My sac had grown from 14mm to 23mm today but the mass of blood they seen last week has grown in size outside my Uterus... they say thats the missed miscarriage and dont understand why im not bleeding yet.
> 
> Im booked in for a D&C next Wednesday at 12 but they want to scan me one more time at 10.30am before i have surgery i dont even know why they bothered or whats the point.
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you sooooooooooooo much for your prayers and support, but it wasnt ment to be this time :hug:

ohhhhh popples missed m/c are the worst no symptoms no bleeding im here if you need me xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Think thats the worst part being scared to get my BFP again n it be taken away, but will leave that in God's hands now x


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: poppy! xxxx
@amy...chart looking good! stalked you!! :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Think thats the worst part being scared to get my BFP again n it be taken away, but will leave that in God's hands now x

thats the only thing that frightens me too hun and i had it with no anaesthetic i remember waiting to lose and sat in the house for days it makes you put your life on hold im glad it will be sorted for you b4 xmas xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> :hugs: poppy! xxxx
> @amy...chart looking good! stalked you!! :haha:

is it i just havent a clue what to expect but the only prob is i have cramps like period pains i think its coming early x


----------



## mothercabbage

@amy...so did i hunni :dohh:


----------



## babydream

ooohhhh poppy, i'm really really sorry hun, i so hoped you'd be back with some good news. My heart is aching for you sweetie, my mum and i had a few tears reading your post :cry::cry: But you are a strong woman and you have beautiful children and a great husband to support you as well as us here. I know xmas will not be as you imagined but you will get so much love. Take your time to get better physically and emotinally and try again. We are here for you sweetheart sending you a huge huge hug xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Amy your right my life been like a time bomb over last 10 days waiting to miscarry n scared stiff everytime i got a twinge/cramp... EPU said if i start bleeding before Wednesday to go straight up n they will send me down for procedure as i was adament i didnt want to go through it naturally, i just couldnt deal with that and i admire all women who take that as an option if given it xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Thanks Amy your right my life been like a time bomb over last 10 days waiting to miscarry n scared stiff everytime i got a twinge/cramp... EPU said if i start bleeding before Wednesday to go straight up n they will send me down for procedure as i was adament i didnt want to go through it naturally, i just couldnt deal with that and i admire all women who take that as an option if given it xx

unfortuanetly it wasnt an option for me surgery as i had a heart attack 5 years ago and the tablets have bad side effects for asthmatic xxxx


----------



## poppy666

You been through a lot Amy ive got my fx that your blessed with that BFP this month 'your chart does look good' x

Babydream that post set me off again lol thanks xxx


----------



## MommyV

amy- I agree with others your chart really does look great. We have nothing to compare it to but u have a nice shift and temps r still nice and high I would be shocked if u got af anytime soon. Hope this month is it for u!


----------



## mrsamyrach

i really dont understand my chart i just put temp in and thats that
i had spots of blood at 3dpo


----------



## poppy666

Id say implantation blood but its too early unless it was ovulation spots that finally worked its way out :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy....there are days when we wonder, just how do we carry on,
whatever friends might say, the pain weighs a ton.
You've been given this angel by someone who cares,
your never alone on this journey..love surrounds you , everywhere!
:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







imagesCA4I5P1R.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrsamyrach

mmmmm i dont know popples xxxxxxx

i hope so what also frightens me is i remember how thrilled nan was when i was preggers and im frightened shes never gonna see that again xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

mmm i agree with amy ov blood maybe....will you wait until af is late amy??


----------



## mrsamyrach

i dont know i dont know when its due should have been this sat but i ovd late x
i remember on cd 13 i had huge amount of snot i mean covered my palm xx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy....there are days when we wonder, just how do we carry on,
> whatever friends might say, the pain weighs a ton.
> You've been given this angel by someone who cares,
> your never alone on this journey..love surrounds you , everywhere!
> :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:

See you set me off now lol, think i need to go for an hour and sort myself out, thanks MC :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Poppy, my heart goes out to you (((Hugs)))


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Dearest Pops :hugs: :hug: :hugs: I'm so sorry honey........:cry: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs: I'm so so sorry Poppy :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

pffffffffffff im cabbaged today xxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Thanks MC my throat is better, have my voice back (it's really deep and sexy haha) but i'm coughing a lot. Yes, my temp went up this morning but who knows why now? I wore my all in one on top of my pjs so i was nice and warm at night sweating like a pig and took paracetamol too. I can't rely on my chart anymore. Do you think we should've b'd last night???? Now you making me nerves!!! If i fucked it all up b/c of this i'll be maaad!!! I don't even know what i should point as ov day. All a mess!!!


----------



## MommyV

Amy if u have a 14day luteal phase u should expect af is 8days and if af isn't here by then and your temps r still high u should test. I also agree with others that spotting at 3dpo was prob from o.


----------



## MommyV

Babydream- sorry that your cycle is so confusing now especially with u being sick but u never know at the end of all this craziness u may end up with a bfp.


----------



## mrsamyrach

should they not drop below coverline? cos i dont understand that xx


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, my dearest Poppy-words can't express what you're feeling, and, like the other girls, I'm so incredibly sorry. The new year will be a better time for you, I'm sure. You're right to be happy for Christmas for your boys-they'll make you feel lucky and loved:flower: I'm here if you need anything :hugs:

Hopes-You're right the OB will prob try to set a due date based on your period, but you're a smart girl-tell him how you've charted, know when you O'd and hopefully you can convince him of the right times. Regardless-YOU know what the dates are. Good luck tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

ToxicFox92 said:


> TTC my engagement ring is teeny tiny compared to yours!
> Beautiful! Might have to coax DF into getting me a new one ;)

Thank you...that is actualy my second wedding ring. He kept my first set to give to DD when she gets older.


----------



## coral11680

Poppy with my miscarriage, I was already spotting when I found out, I then had to wait two or three days fors d&c. By then I was bleeding heavy and cramping bad. Sunds like you have no spotting or bleeding so hopefully won't before your procedure.:hugs: it is very hard and I cried buckets when I found out. We are all here for you sweety and you will be back with your bfp in no time :hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

Can anyone tell me how many dpo their sore :holly: started? Mine are achey like when you have the flu. 

I said I wouldn't SS or test until after AF is due. That would be on the 24th. Why do we do this to ourselves?


----------



## ladybeautiful

Poppy......:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: So very sorry sweetheart. Can't imagine what you must be going through.... The other ladies have said it all and said it so well... hope your family is giving you the strength you need during this time, and hope you are able to grieve and heal in whatever way works for you...
Know that we are all here for you and love you very much :kiss:


----------



## mrsamyrach

TTC2308 said:


> Can anyone tell me how many dpo their sore :holly: started? Mine are achey like when you have the flu.
> 
> I said I wouldn't SS or test until after AF is due. That would be on the 24th. Why do we do this to ourselves?

mine started at 4dpo got right sore nips as well


----------



## mrsamyrach

soooooooooooo on these charts does ur temp have to be up all the time to get a possible bfp or what x


----------



## Hopes314

POPPY:hugs::hugs::hugs: i'm so sorry that things have turned out this way for you, how rotten! At least you have an answer and you arent left wondering and worrying like before.:cry: Hoping this will be as quick and painless for you as possible, and I hope you will be able to get right back to it pretty quick so that you can have your little princess!:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

mrsamyrach said:


> soooooooooooo on these charts does ur temp have to be up all the time to get a possible bfp or what x

Your temp doesn't have to be up ALL the time- crazy things happen with temps depending on sooo many things, but seeing it getting higher and higher i think would be a GREAT sign!


----------



## Hopes314

Prenatal appointment went ok today. I brought my chart but didn't have to break it out lol, I told the doctor about my long cycles and all that and how Ive hardly missed my period, if its even missed yet!
She acted really understanding, but then she gave me a due date of August 10th anyway, based off her little wheel thing lol.
I have an ultrasound appointment 2 weeks from now on dec 29th and another prenatal appointment the next week on jan 3rd. BUSY!

Luckily, she did seem open to changing the due date if the ultrasound shows that I'm correct.

I wanted to ask her about all my cramping (was pretty bad last night) .. but so many dates and appointments and silly things were running through my head that I totally forgot!


----------



## poppy666

Hopes dont worry too much about the cramping sweetie its pretty normal in pregnancy, only if its really bad with bleeding then ring your hospital :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppppppppppppppppppppppppplesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss xxxxx

hopes that date seems early hun xxxxx mine says if i conceive this cycle 31st august xx


----------



## poppy666

Ammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

mrsamyrach said:


> poppppppppppppppppppppppppplesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss xxxxx
> 
> hopes that date seems early hun xxxxx mine says if i conceive this cycle 31st august xx

Yes exactly, it IS early. Its because its been 6 weeks since my last period so theyre calling me 6 weeks preg, but really I've hardly missed a period! So really I'm like 3wks 5days preg, based on when I BD'd and all that. They will see on my scan in 2 weeks .. they will be thinking 8 weeks but it will show 5.5 weeks.


----------



## mothercabbage

that does seem a little early hopes, im sure they will ajust it at your scan in 2 weeks, my EDD is 20th Aug xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

Hopes314 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> poppppppppppppppppppppppppplesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss xxxxx
> 
> hopes that date seems early hun xxxxx mine says if i conceive this cycle 31st august xx
> 
> Yes exactly, it IS early. Its because its been 6 weeks since my last period so theyre calling me 6 weeks preg, but really I've hardly missed a period! So really I'm like 3wks 5days preg, based on when I BD'd and all that. They will see on my scan in 2 weeks .. they will be thinking 8 weeks but it will show 5.5 weeks.Click to expand...

oooooooooooooooo im blonde luv check out the pic x


----------



## Hopes314

Does anybody know what are the odds of miscarriage/blighted ovum/etc vs healthy pregnancy? I have become TERRIFIED. I had a dream last night I was getting a D&C. I feel like theres no WAY everything can be this good. im scared to have my ultrasound and find out! weird.


----------



## Hopes314

hehe mrs amy its perfectly alright, im blonde as well!


----------



## mrsamyrach

how ladylike ive just thrown up down kitchen sink lol


----------



## TTC2308

mrsamyrach said:


> how ladylike ive just thrown up down kitchen sink lol

THAT'S A SYMPTON MRS AMY!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

symptom!


----------



## mrsamyrach

sorry guys i got a chicken dipper stuck in my band lol lol lol


----------



## mothercabbage

pmsl...:haha: @amy......r u ok now lass?! x


----------



## TTC2308

MC - when did you test and get a faint line first?


----------



## mothercabbage

9dpo with 25miu....10,and 11dpo were more noticable..then 13dpo with the predictor(in avatar) 12.5miu... xx


----------



## Hopes314

i wish i knew exactly how many dpo i am! i was trying to figure it out by comparing my tests with other peoples 10, 11, 12 dpo tests lol. 


MC when did you start getting a nice darkish line? (if that makes any sense)


----------



## China girl

Hopes I just got a chuckle thinking about you at your 2wk scan....I can see you telling the Dr...see I told ya so!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TTC2308

China Girl have you tested?


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> i wish i knew exactly how many dpo i am! i was trying to figure it out by comparing my tests with other peoples 10, 11, 12 dpo tests lol.
> 
> 
> MC when did you start getting a nice darkish line? (if that makes any sense)

I would tell you to compare mine....but mine have been stark white!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:...j/k:laugh2:


----------



## China girl

TTC2308 said:


> China Girl have you tested?

Heaven's NO!!!!!:blush:


----------



## TTC2308

China girl said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> China Girl have you tested?
> 
> Heaven's NO!!!!!:blush:Click to expand...

And why NOT!!!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> pmsl...:haha: @amy......r u ok now lass?! x

yesssssss on second bowl of mushroom soup xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey ladies, well I'm shattered. Crimbo shopping nearly all done. Nothings gone right today, things out of stock, amazon mixing up my debit cards and charging to expired card, kids all hyper screaming and dashing about house........Sat down for dinner and had a nose bleed, by the time it stopped dinner was cold. My head is thumping.....

Had to have a rant, sorry gals :hugs: I'm a bit worried about my B.P, it was high at my last appointment, and with the headaches and nose bleeds i think it must have soared higher. Feels like it. Can't even go see doc tomorrow cause I have a medical for my sickness pay. Maybe I'll get my B.P checked there lol 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

TTC2308 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> China Girl have you tested?
> 
> Heaven's NO!!!!!:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> And why NOT!!!!!Click to expand...

I'm testing on Saturday....when:af:is due....I don't think I could take the disappoint again


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> Hopes I just got a chuckle thinking about you at your 2wk scan....I can see you telling the Dr...see I told ya so!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

^That will likely occur :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey ladies, well I'm shattered. Crimbo shopping nearly all done. Nothings gone right today, things out of stock, amazon mixing up my debit cards and charging to expired card, kids all hyper screaming and dashing about house........Sat down for dinner and had a nose bleed, by the time it stopped dinner was cold. My head is thumping.....
> 
> Had to have a rant, sorry gals :hugs: I'm a bit worried about my B.P, it was high at my last appointment, and with the headaches and nose bleeds i think it must have soared higher. Feels like it. Can't even go see doc tomorrow cause I have a medical for my sickness pay. Maybe I'll get my B.P checked there lol
> 
> xxxxxxxx

tink if u are worried then ring nhs direct hun just to put your mind at rest xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Oh poppy :cry: I am so sorry hun, I was hoping so much for you! I just hope its not too painful the d&c sort of thing and that you conceive quickly when you start TTC again! :hugs: :kiss: 

Hey to all the other ladies hope you are all doing well :hugs:

I'm very tired i took the two little boys to the reindeer park (the other girl and boy were ill not sure if i said). One of them was really badly behaved and the other is a bit young but they both loved santa was so nice seeing their little faces :thumbup: was a bit cold and a bit overpriced though but apart from that it was good so cant complain really. 
CP is high again god knows why i am still checking but i suppose it keeps me a bit more sane? CM is almost gone suppose its watery what is there though, still got sore bbs & now chocolate cravings AF is definitely on its way its the only time of month i can eat chocolate? :dohh: 

xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> i wish i knew exactly how many dpo i am! i was trying to figure it out by comparing my tests with other peoples 10, 11, 12 dpo tests lol.
> 
> 
> MC when did you start getting a nice darkish line? (if that makes any sense)

if id have used a frer prob 10dpo, but i had faints on less sensitive ones from 9dpo x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks Amy, yes they are good. Hope your ok :hugs: what i need is a BP machine lol you should have seen me just now tryin to take my own BP with a blow up cuff :haha: It does seem high but I can't get the cuff on properly one handed :rofl: 

Ok, think I have calmed down a smidgin. How is everybody tonight? x


----------



## mrsamyrach

im right tired gonna go and demolish sum morrisons muffins xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mmmmmm muffins....I just had me 4 mince pies and double cream :)


----------



## Hopes314

Tink- my second semester in nursing school i took EVERYTHING's blood pressure, and yes i mean thing lol. I even held down my dog and tried to take hers! I'm a pro at doing my own! hahah


----------



## mrsamyrach

im fecking bored as well sky keeps going off xx


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> Tink- my second semester in nursing school i took EVERYTHING's blood pressure, and yes i mean thing lol. I even held down my dog and tried to take hers! I'm a pro at doing my own! hahah

That poor dog!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

lupinerainbow said:


> Oh poppy :cry: I am so sorry hun, I was hoping so much for you! I just hope its not too painful the d&c sort of thing and that you conceive quickly when you start TTC again! :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> Hey to all the other ladies hope you are all doing well :hugs:
> 
> I'm very tired i took the two little boys to the reindeer park (the other girl and boy were ill not sure if i said). One of them was really badly behaved and the other is a bit young but they both loved santa was so nice seeing their little faces :thumbup: was a bit cold and a bit overpriced though but apart from that it was good so cant complain really.
> CP is high again god knows why i am still checking but i suppose it keeps me a bit more sane? CM is almost gone suppose its watery what is there though, still got sore bbs & now chocolate cravings AF is definitely on its way its the only time of month i can eat chocolate? :dohh:
> 
> xxxxx

The cervix has become a mystery to me!:dohh:
today at my appointment the doctor shoved her hand up there and then went OH! your cervix is RIGHT THERE! She acted surprised I had a cervix. But i think what she meant was its pretty low. Stupid cervix.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hopes- :haha:! About you having no cervix- just proves your point about how far gone you are! 

I want some ice cream suppose I will venture out to freezer in a minute and dig out a pot of ben and jerrys .. yum!

I always have low blood pressure.. like how does that work out :dohh: and low temperatures too :shrug:

Hmmm.. so i can feel my baby kicking but i'm not pregnant? maybe a mental hospital is in order? :dohh:

xxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

Hopes314 said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> Oh poppy :cry: I am so sorry hun, I was hoping so much for you! I just hope its not too painful the d&c sort of thing and that you conceive quickly when you start TTC again! :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> Hey to all the other ladies hope you are all doing well :hugs:
> 
> I'm very tired i took the two little boys to the reindeer park (the other girl and boy were ill not sure if i said). One of them was really badly behaved and the other is a bit young but they both loved santa was so nice seeing their little faces :thumbup: was a bit cold and a bit overpriced though but apart from that it was good so cant complain really.
> CP is high again god knows why i am still checking but i suppose it keeps me a bit more sane? CM is almost gone suppose its watery what is there though, still got sore bbs & now chocolate cravings AF is definitely on its way its the only time of month i can eat chocolate? :dohh:
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> The cervix has become a mystery to me!:dohh:
> today at my appointment the doctor shoved her hand up there and then went OH! your cervix is RIGHT THERE! She acted surprised I had a cervix. But i think what she meant was its pretty low. Stupid cervix.Click to expand...

if my doc shoved her finger up my flute id break them why did she do that?


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Amy i should of inboxed you to ask but not nice :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes im surprised a doctor even gave you an internal whilst pregnant they dont usually do that till near the end :wacko:


----------



## Hopes314

mrsamyrach said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> Oh poppy :cry: I am so sorry hun, I was hoping so much for you! I just hope its not too painful the d&c sort of thing and that you conceive quickly when you start TTC again! :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> Hey to all the other ladies hope you are all doing well :hugs:
> 
> I'm very tired i took the two little boys to the reindeer park (the other girl and boy were ill not sure if i said). One of them was really badly behaved and the other is a bit young but they both loved santa was so nice seeing their little faces :thumbup: was a bit cold and a bit overpriced though but apart from that it was good so cant complain really.
> CP is high again god knows why i am still checking but i suppose it keeps me a bit more sane? CM is almost gone suppose its watery what is there though, still got sore bbs & now chocolate cravings AF is definitely on its way its the only time of month i can eat chocolate? :dohh:
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> The cervix has become a mystery to me!:dohh:
> today at my appointment the doctor shoved her hand up there and then went OH! your cervix is RIGHT THERE! She acted surprised I had a cervix. But i think what she meant was its pretty low. Stupid cervix.Click to expand...
> 
> if my doc shoved her finger up my flute id break them why did she do that?Click to expand...

FLUTE! lol mrsamy!! :haha:
she did that because she was trying to figure out how big my uterus is because i was saying im not as pregnant as they think lol.


----------



## pk2of8

i had internals all the time while i was pg...maybe it's just the way they do it over here :shrug: but i also had pre-term labor so they were always checking how far i was dilated too...maybe that was why for me :dohh:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy not a prob hun i dont mind and i agree with popps no doc should give an internal thats out of order


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Hopes im surprised a doctor even gave you an internal whilst pregnant they dont usually do that till near the end :wacko:

you mean they dont usually do that? lol lovely:wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Maybe i just had a smelly fadge so i didnt get the pleasure of one with my boys :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

she just did that thing where they put a finger in and then put their other hand on your belly and try to feel the size of your uterus. i dont know anything about that stuff really lol. she decided my uterus is "small" and that in general i am "small" imagine that lol.


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Maybe i just had a smelly fadge so i didnt get the pleasure of one with my boys :rofl::rofl:

FECKING FISHY FADGE:sick::sick::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

I'll have you know its an aquired taste fishy fadge :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

ahh you guys are gross! haha


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> I'll have you know its an aquired taste fishy fadge :rofl::rofl:

you better disinfect it before next week missus xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Nah stuff em they can have the full wiff of my fishy fadge :haha:


Hopes its Amy she bad influance ( spelt wrong cos i cant be arsed to google it ) :p


----------



## caz & bob

:wave:girl hope your all well x x x


----------



## Damita

evening ladies :wave:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Nah stuff em they can have the full wiff of my fishy fadge :haha:
> 
> 
> Hopes its Amy she bad influance ( spelt wrong cos i cant be arsed to google it ) :p

ya think twat x:haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

so listen ive been laid on my bed since 7pm just took my temp and its 36.76 thats well too high innit x


----------



## poppy666

I was gonna say something rude to why your temps up but wont :haha: dunno chick :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Right im off to bed its been a long emotional day & my heads banging... Amy thanks for the giggle i really needed that took my mind off shit for a bit :hugs:

Night everyone & Thanks xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

good night hun and get your fanny washed you bloody dirty scrubber x


----------



## China girl

I'm constipated!!!!:dohh:
Just thought I would share.....:shrug:


----------



## mrsamyrach

ooooooo luvvie not worst then needing a big fat shit luvvie i think you need to tewst just while its me and u on here china gooooooo onnnnnn


----------



## China girl

I am not testing...NO..NO...NO:haha::haha:
My back has been killing me all day....its really uncomfortable...I thinks its because I have to poo....hmmmm:shrug:


----------



## mrsamyrach

go onnnnn just a lickle one id do it if u ask meeeee xxx


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> I'm constipated!!!!:dohh:
> Just thought I would share.....:shrug:

I am too:nope:

maybe a good sign for you china!


----------



## China girl

Amy...Amy...Amy:haha::haha:....
I have been thinking about it, but I think its too early for me yet.
When ever I eat an apple it moves me...if you catch my drift. This time
it did NOTHING...


----------



## mrsamyrach

so just test a little one xxxxxx
just think if u have a xmas sprout growing hun i would suspense would kill me xx


----------



## Hopes314

^agreed. a LITTLE test. just one. heh


----------



## Hopes314

Also China- did you ever decide to start taking the One-A-Day Women's Prenatal?? Just asking because I've been taking it since august or whatever when we started TTC, and when I went to my OB appointment today, she is totally cool with me sticking to the One-A-Day Prenatal for my entire pregnancy! So anyway what I'm saying is it is a decent, physician-recommended prenatal so go for it!


----------



## pk2of8

well girls, just wanted to post a note since i won't be able to be on in the morning...

i'm going in to the office tomorrow and will be handing in my resignation :wacko: i'm pretty freaked out about it, but i still feel this is the right thing to do. yikes! i don't know if i'll have the energy to come on after i get home tomorrow evening...i'm sure i will be totally emotionally and physically drained. :nope: i got terribly anxious and shaky just typing up the letter a little bit ago :dohh: anyway, just wanted you girls to know where i'll be tomorrow and what's going on, so say some prayers for me! i want to say something to each of you for the night, but honestly my head hurts so bad that i can't think of what to say! so i'm going on to bed now....

g'night luvvies...if i can get on tomorrow, i will...otherwise, i'll talk to you all on fri for sure and fill you in. i should get af fri or sat also. ugh. :kiss::hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hi girls, 

Pk I can imagine how anxious you are Hun but all be fine. I'll be thinking of you xxx

China girl constipation is not pleasant, prunes might help hope it gets better xx

Hopes, I started to take pre natal vits too.

Asfm, I'm still in bed, couldn't go to work today. I feel like shit, never been so ill as long as I can remember. I entered my temp this morning and I think it might be a low grade fever. Ff gave me the option to go by opk monitor rather than temps now. I think it realised it's all messed up. Hope all have a good day, I'll be on and off between naps xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

Yes in the USA they do internals throughout the pregnancy so what happened to hopes is normal for first prenatal check up over there. 

PK good luck today Hun, will be thinking of you.:hugs:

On a sadder note, I just got a Christmas card from one of my friends in the states and she asked me to pray for her one year old daughter who has been diagnosed with acute myeloid leukaemia! I was sho shocked and upset how awful for her :cry::cry:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: 

good luck pk, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

aww how sad coral, no little child should have to suffer :cry::cry: i'll pray she will fight this and gets better soon. poor little mite xxxx


----------



## phoebe

:hugs::hugs:good luck pk, will be thinking of u today xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all...
@pk....have a good last day with nutless and the fly...give her a slap from me on your way out...ill be thinking of you! xx
@china...i got constipated in TWW...hmmmm...when you testing??
@babydream....still not well...id go with opk for Ov day...the day after +opk....you got it covered well so here is some preggo :dust: to get you on your way! xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:
damita, phobe and coral:wave:
@coral...how sad :cry: xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

its fecking snowing ive got a stonking headache and my temp is sky high this morning is that good or bad


----------



## mothercabbage

temp good...snow BAD!!!!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

cab hpws it going im rightttttt bored shitless pffffff not got out of bed yet feck it xx


----------



## TTC2308

Good Morning Girls :wave:

Hope everyone is well today. 

Coral that is terribly sad!!!! I will keep her in my prayers.

ASFM: :holly: still sore and I too am constipated. I have a bit of a headache today too which is strange. I was in bed last night at 8:30.


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:...ladies

@ Coral, I am so sorry to hear about your friend. I will be llifting them both in prayer [-o&lt;

@Babyd, I wish I could make you feel better:hugs:

@ Pk :hugs:

Hey Pheobe, MC and all the other Ding Dongs

asfm, well I took a test this morning, and as I knew it would be a :bfn:, I was not surprised. I had one strong control line:haha:. I wont test again until Saturday when I am due for :af:


----------



## TTC2308

China girl said:


> :wave::hi:...ladies
> 
> @ Coral, I am so sorry to hear about your friend. I will be llifting them both in prayer [-o&lt;
> 
> @Babyd, I wish I could make you feel better:hugs:
> 
> @ Pk :hugs:
> 
> Hey Pheobe, MC and all the other Ding Dongs
> 
> asfm, well I took a test this morning, and as I knew it would be a :bfn:, I was not surprised. I had one strong control line:haha:. I wont test again until Saturday when I am due for :af:

Sorry for the :bfn:. Still early though. What kind of test did you use?


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls finished everything now for Xmas carnt wait wooppp x x x


----------



## MommyV

Amy chart's looking good. High temps r definately good. Can't wait to see how the next few days play out for you.

Hi MC how r u feeling? How is baby ding dong doing?

Pheobe- hope all is well with u. I don't know if u saw it the last time but I was wondering about those cakes u were making with marzipan. Can u tell me what they r and how u make them it sounds delicious and is not something I am familiar with here in the States.

Coral- so sad about friend's child I'll pray for the little one.

Caz- wohoo for being finished with Christmas stuff. I'm almost there I've got all my shopping done and my wrapping done tree is up house is decorated still working on Christmas cookies but that's about it. All I have left to do is enjoy my family!

asfm- With both of my children I didn't have internals until I was 36weeks. I'd get a pap at my first appt if I was due for one but that was it. I still need to post the pic of my tree I am so lazy need to get the camera out and do it. I'll try for when the children take naps. I also need to get on ff and update my chart I missed 2days of temps due to sudden waking once for dd and another time with the puppy. Going to start opking early next week hopefully I'll o relatively early not at day 23 or later we'll see.


----------



## phoebe

Hi mommyV :hi::hi::hi:
i am well tyvm xxx had an appt with dmw yesterday and my scan has been booked for the 30th, so a bit nervous but am feeling well. As for my cakes they are just ur standard christmas cakes, Rich fruit cakes that i made in oct and regularily steeping with extra brandy and sherry hic hic!!!:rofl::rofl: Then i added a nice thick layer of marzipan and then i finished off today with fondant icing and decorations. If i get a moment i will take a piccy and post on here. how are u lovely?? Hope all is well with u. Has all the heavy snow hit where u live?? Did see on the news how bad it has hit the northwest. Keep warm. Hugs xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: mommyv.....well i think/hope everything is ok with my :baby: ding dong....not too bad with symptoms yet..:holly: sore and bit of tiredness/grumpyness....bit of CM but thats about it....:)
good luck for this cycle..:dust:
@china :hugs: for :bfn: xxxx
@pk....did you test today??


----------



## China girl

TTC it was a FRER & thanks MC....I am not upset about!!
I did however get some good news this morning, DH has a phone interview Monday morning with Verizon....so if my Ding Dongs would pray this goes well and that he will be asked for a 2nd interview. 

:hugs:to you all!!!
China


----------



## TTC2308

China girl said:


> TTC it was a FRER & thanks MC....I am not upset about!!
> I did however get some good news this morning, DH has a phone interview Monday morning with Verizon....so if my Ding Dongs would pray this goes well and that he will be asked for a 2nd interview.
> 
> :hugs:to you all!!!
> China

Will Do [-o&lt;


----------



## mothercabbage

no worries...ill say a quiet one for you xx


----------



## Hopes314

coral11680 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Yes in the USA they do internals throughout the pregnancy so what happened to hopes is normal for first prenatal check up over there.
> 
> PK good luck today Hun, will be thinking of you.:hugs:
> 
> On a sadder note, I just got a Christmas card from one of my friends in the states and she asked me to pray for her one year old daughter who has been diagnosed with acute myeloid leukaemia! I was sho shocked and upset how awful for her :cry::cry:

THANK YOU for reassuring me that I was not unnecessarily violated! lol.

As for your friend's daughter, how sad!!:cry:


----------



## Hopes314

China sorry for the BFN but good news for the job interview![-o&lt;


----------



## mothercabbage

where the feck is everyone.....hope ypur all ok and having a happy thursday!? xx


----------



## Hopes314

What am I going to do with myself until my ultrasound in two weeks! gosh. worse than the TWW!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

ive got fecking toothache right bad and bloody yellowish smeg in my kegs x


----------



## Hopes314

MC how are you passing all this time without freaking out!


----------



## mothercabbage

ive done it twice b4 hopes....what will be will be hunni..
.amy is it BLOODY snot or are you half swearing? :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

well thats really humble of you isnt it MC. haha
i lack that self control at this point apparently.


----------



## MommyV

Phoebe the cakes sound delicious I would love to see a pic. I live in the Northeast (tech Mid atlantic) in Upstate NY we got about 8in of snow not too serious for around here schools were open and everything was buisness as usual. Glad that everything is going well with the lo have u been able to keep your diabetes in check so far?

MC- glad that you're not having too many symptoms yet mine didn't really kick in until about 6weeks

Hopes- try to be patient and enjoy your pregnancy u have a little person growing inside u and I'm sure all will be well I know that u here lots of horror stories but those types of things are actually pretty uncommon

China- sorry I forgot to mention u the last time but that stinks that u got a bfn but I'll def be praying for hubby to get the job

Think I might be getting sick. Booo! I have had a headache for 2days and usually when I go to sleep my headache will go away but not this time and I also feel really tired and dragging. Oh well hopefully it will not get too bad and go away quickly.


----------



## coral11680

It's starting to snow here again :(

Hopes your lucky only waiting one week, I have to wait four more weeks! Not really bothered though.

China hopw hubbies interview goes well, my dh worked for verizon for thirteen years! X


----------



## Hopes314

coral- i have to wait TWO weeks! ugh lol. you have to wait four? so youll be 12 weeks by then? is that just how they do it there?


----------



## mrsamyrach

cab its like yellowish smeg sticky xx


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes i wouldnt like an early scan, i will prob have my first one at 12 weeks(ish) if all goes well, i only had a 20week scan with chloe and i had 3 with connor 1 at 12 weeks(dating) an emergency scan due to bleeding at 16(ish)weeks and then a 20 week scan.... i still have weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks to go before my first MW app, never mind my first scan!:dohh:
coral have you been to midwife??? thought you had app for yesterday??


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> cab its like yellowish smeg sticky xx

ooooo.i had that!!!! :yipee: its a good sign!! do you usually get yellow smeg?


----------



## mrsamyrach

coral11680 said:


> It's starting to snow here again :(
> 
> Hopes your lucky only waiting one week, I have to wait four more weeks! Not really bothered though.
> 
> China hopw hubbies interview goes well, my dh worked for verizon for thirteen years! X

yooohooooooo corallllll xxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Yes I think so although this is my first baby here my other two were born in the states.when I was in the states I only got one ultrasound with my daughter, that was ten years ago. Actually I had two but only because I went to the er at twelve weeks with bleeding. With my second I had one at my sec on appointment at the dos office at almost ten weeks, then another at 20 weeks. Then another at 32 weeks becausei had a low lying placenta and they had to re check it.


----------



## Hopes314

Oh none of this is my choice. they say they routinely do first appointment at 6 wks since last period, first scan at 8 wks since last period to "confirm viability" ugh thats what my appointment paper says how horrible lol.


----------



## phoebe

MommyV said:


> Phoebe the cakes sound delicious I would love to see a pic. I live in the Northeast (tech Mid atlantic) in Upstate NY we got about 8in of snow not too serious for around here schools were open and everything was buisness as usual. Glad that everything is going well with the lo have u been able to keep your diabetes in check so far?
> 
> MC- glad that you're not having too many symptoms yet mine didn't really kick in until about 6weeks
> 
> Hopes- try to be patient and enjoy your pregnancy u have a little person growing inside u and I'm sure all will be well I know that u here lots of horror stories but those types of things are actually pretty uncommon
> 
> China- sorry I forgot to mention u the last time but that stinks that u got a bfn but I'll def be praying for hubby to get the job
> 
> Think I might be getting sick. Booo! I have had a headache for 2days and usually when I go to sleep my headache will go away but not this time and I also feel really tired and dragging. Oh well hopefully it will not get too bad and go away quickly.

thats good news about the snow, over here we get a couple of inches of snow and the uk comes to a grinding halt lol!!! sorry to hear ur feeling tom-dick lovely, hope u feel betterer soon, espec in time for chrimbo xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

awww that sound harsh hopes! :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

mommyv.........im usually around 6 weeks for sickness to kick in...:sick: hoping its not going to be bad!


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> TTC it was a FRER & thanks MC....I am not upset about!!
> I did however get some good news this morning, DH has a phone interview Monday morning with Verizon....so if my Ding Dongs would pray this goes well and that he will be asked for a 2nd interview.
> 
> :hugs:to you all!!!
> China

For you and hubby my sweet, good luck and prayers for you[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi cabs, Amy :hi: yes I had my midwife appointment yesterday, went ok had tons of paperwork was there an hour and half, got my scan date for 13 th jan and consultant appointment for 8th feb :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> Hi cabs, Amy :hi: yes I had my midwife appointment yesterday, went ok had tons of paperwork was there an hour and half, got my scan date for 13 th jan and consultant appointment for 8th feb :happy dance:

thats good coral...i have to ring for an app. next week..they havent done the new years rota yet! how fecking ruuuuude! lol..cant wait to see pics, dont forget a good pic of the nub!! for nub guesses!!:thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

Thanks cabs yes will try to get good nub pics :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

im gipping just tried talking a tablet its making me sick

coral what is coverline on my chart mean have u got to be above all the times xx


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> im gipping just tried talking a tablet its making me sick
> 
> coral what is coverline on my chart mean have u got to be above all the times xx

i thought it had to be above the line at 1st daily temp?? coral? tink? pk? anyone!:haha:


----------



## coral11680

I'm not sure but think it should be above the cover line, but if u have one temp below it doesn't mean much.


----------



## mrsamyrach

coral11680 said:


> I'm not sure but think it should be above the cover line, but if u have one temp below it doesn't mean much.

people keep telling me mine look really good xx


----------



## mothercabbage

they areeeeeeeeeeeeee...poas time soon!!!! :yipee:


----------



## coral11680

Yeah looks good, here is mine

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## mrsamyrach

thanks for that coral fingers crossed xxxxx ive had to take my bra off cos they are hurting nothing worse then 38g heavy xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

38g...greedy cow!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

mrsamy- i agree your chart is looking good! its ok to have a temp or two below coverline, temps can change over just about anything! But in general, it looks great to have the temps going higher and higher like yours are right now! Do you know when you are going to start testing? 
It would be easier if you had something to compare your chart to to tell whats normal for you, but it looks great!
My chart kept going up and up and once I hit 98.4 it just seemed weird to me so something was different. If you get high temps poas!!


----------



## Hopes314

what the hell is 38g!? is that a REAL bra size!?


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> 38g...greedy cow!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

not arf xxxx:wacko:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Hopes314 said:


> mrsamy- i agree your chart is looking good! its ok to have a temp or two below coverline, temps can change over just about anything! But in general, it looks great to have the temps going higher and higher like yours are right now! Do you know when you are going to start testing?
> It would be easier if you had something to compare your chart to to tell whats normal for you, but it looks great!
> My chart kept going up and up and once I hit 98.4 it just seemed weird to me so something was different. If you get high temps poas!!

i dont know when to test af is due next weds dont really want to test then as it is results day for my nan x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Hopes314 said:


> what the hell is 38g!? is that a REAL bra size!?

sure is i have the same bra size as katie price but mine are real xx


----------



## TTC2308

mrsamyrach said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> what the hell is 38g!? is that a REAL bra size!?
> 
> sure is i have the same bra size as katie price but mine are real xxClick to expand...

Amy - POAS just for the hell of it!!!!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Why Helllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooo lol I was waiting for someone to miss me, turned out it was just for a chart question :rofl: Its ok, only been off for a day :haha:

Coral, so sorry to hear about your friend. Treatment today is fantastic, I worked in our local pediatric oncology department for a while. I got to know lots of kids coming in for chemo, and late last year I did some work with the Children's homecare team who visit them in between hospital visits. It was nice cause i got to read all the kids notes and find out how the regulars were. Mostly all recovered, and the few left on the books were well on their way to recovery. I'll keep her in my prayers x

Babydream, sorry your feeling so rough honey. Really hope you start to feel better soon :hugs:

MC, glad your feeling good and positive. Keeping my FX that Morning sickness kicks in AFTER Christmas if at all!

Hopes, glad your app went well, those 2 weeks will fly what with Christmas coming. At least thats what I'm telling myself :haha: 

Mommyv, hope your ok, impressed your all ready for Christmas! FX for a nice fetile cycle ahead x

PK Been thinking of you today giving in your notice :hugs:

Amy, chart looks amazing :happydance: and the CM is just what I got too. Everything crossed for you x

Pops, not seen you about today, but wanted to mention how your in my prayers x

Phoebe, I got my scan on the 30th too!!!!! :happydance:

China, sorry for the BFN honey :( will get some prayers thrown up for DH x

TTC, good to see you again! :hugs: x

ASFM I am shattered, and BP is up, i got my kids to help with the cuff and got my stethoscope out.....pulse racing and i'm now peeing very little, with thumping headache and more nosebleeds. Think I'm gonna have to get up docs tomorrow :(


----------



## Hopes314

Christmas tree and puppydog :haha:
i made her sit pretty and be patient for the picture hehe
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1822.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TTC2308

Hopes314 said:


> Christmas tree and puppydog :haha:
> i made her sit pretty and be patient for the picture hehe

Cute puppy. Your tree looks nice Hopes!


----------



## Hopes314

thanks TTC! Nice kokopelli! hehe


----------



## TTC2308

Hopes314 said:


> thanks TTC! Nice kokopelli! hehe

Anything that might help :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

TTC2308 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> thanks TTC! Nice kokopelli! hehe
> 
> Anything that might help :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey I've never been superstitious or anything but first month I put kokopelli up as my avatar.. bfp!


----------



## TTC2308

Hopes314 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> thanks TTC! Nice kokopelli! hehe
> 
> Anything that might help :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I've never been superstitious or anything but first month I put kokopelli up as my avatar.. bfp!Click to expand...

I noticed that. At what point in your cycle did you put it up?


----------



## Hopes314

hm.. i dont think it was like exactly the first day of the cycle or anything.. sometime before ov i think..


----------



## Hopes314

I am actually not going to take it down now because of this tiny bit of superstition im feeling lol. Will prob stay up for entire pregnancy, or atleast until i get a nice scan pic with a heart beat!


----------



## TTC2308

Hopes314 said:


> hm.. i dont think it was like exactly the first day of the cycle or anything.. sometime before ov i think..

Oh, well I am a little late for it to work this month then.......we'll see in a couple of days I guess. 

Talk about not being superstitious :haha::haha:


----------



## Hopes314

haha yes! well we will see! if not this one then maybe next one!! i think lew got her bfp shortly after posting kokopelli as avatar as well lol hmmm..


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh lovely tree and CUTE puppy!!!!! :awww: 

That thing has been lucky hasn't it! :dust: on your kokopelli TTC x


----------



## TTC2308

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oooh lovely tree and CUTE puppy!!!!! :awww:
> 
> That thing has been lucky hasn't it! :dust: on your kokopelli TTC x

I will let you know in a couple of days if I am impressed with it. :winkwink:


----------



## Hopes314

tink hows the bump coming? i havent seen a pic in a little while, but i may have missed it with how fast this thread goes sometimes


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Heres last weeks, gonna take my 10 week one tomorrow or Sat cause last weeks was late :haha: x
 



Attached Files:







9 week bump.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hopes314

tink how many babies you have in there!? lol


----------



## Hopes314

what a lovely bump!
i cant wait to start taking pics. husband and i are going to do once a week starting tomorrow at 4 weeks so we have stuff to compare it to!
right now i have a little bump of bloat.. gas and water im sure lol.


----------



## TTC2308

Hopes314 said:


> tink how many babies you have in there!? lol

HA HA HA:haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: I know.........as far as they could see at 7 weeks just one.........n a truck load a pies :rofl: x


----------



## mothercabbage

i had kokopelli as my avatar for a while too!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll look forward to the piccys Hopes, your gonna have a cute little bump :)


----------



## TTC2308

mothercabbage said:


> i had kokopelli as my avatar for a while too!!!!

FX'ed it works for me like it did for the rest of you ladies


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I'll look forward to the piccys Hopes, your gonna have a cute little bump :)

:) lol I'll spare you guys of tomorrows "4 week" initial pic, it will just be silly. im just bloated lol. but soon hopefull i'll have something to post!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I hope it works for you too TTC :hugs: x

Evening MC :wave:

Hopes :haha: Yeah it is nice to have them to see the progression, since its your first you may take a little longer to show. My tummy muscles are non existent :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i took one at 4 weeks...pic is crap though ill take another one sat and post them both...just the same though i think....well so far anyway
:wave: tink....let us know how you get on at docs tomorrow!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh looking forward to yours too MC! Yeah, I'll check back in with you all after I've been. Can't stop eating......I puke if I stop lol helpppppppppppppp I'm gonna be Mr Blobby by Christmas!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

tink - about the eating.. me too! starting yesterday i just feel like eating EVERYTHING. Its awfully early for me to be wanting to be such a cow isnt it? lol


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hello girls!
Sorry i ain't been around much. 
@Hopes congratulations on ur bfp!
Afm im still ntnp this month but today i worked out that i am on cd22 of a 32-34 day cycle, no idea what dpo i am. Dh and i have done a fair amount of bd'ing this month so im trying to keep my pma. So much so that i purchased some frer tests today while they are still bogof at boots, so now i have 4 tests calling me haha but i really want to wait til cd30 which will be xmas eve x


----------



## Hopes314

jenny-it would be amazing to get your christmas eve bfp!!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hopes it would be super amazing. . . fingers crossed! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I just can't stop, its ridiculous.....

Jen! Hey hun, so hope you get your BFP this month :) FX xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Me too Tink although i have to be reasonable and keep telling myself not to expect too much as i don't even know if dh and i have bd'd at the right times this month however if it is bfn then maybe this will make it easier to accept since i've not put 100% effort in lol
Hope Poppy is ok not seen her around today x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well they do say that the relaxed months ttc often turn out to be BFP cycles. I'm hoping Pops is ok too....... :cry: x


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies...

I have been super busy this week, sorry I haven't posted much. I haven't been able to catch up on all the posts, but did skim that last few pages.

@Tink- Nice bump you are growing :) I feel like my belly is getting big too, but this is my first so probably mostly bloat and food!

@Hopes- I am surprised you are getting an u/s already....and jealous! My first u/s would be at 20 weeks- which isn't until MARCH!...but I opted to do the nuchal scan. My hubby wanted it and I wanted to see a pic of the :baby: earlier that 20 weeks so we opted to do it. I don't plan on getting any of the invasive tests done though.

@ China- I am praying that your hubby gets the job with Verizon!
@ TTC - nice Kokopelli! I defintely got my bfp that month I put it up as my avatar! Seems to have worked for Hopes and MC too!

@MC- glad you are feeling good so far hun! 

@Poppy- just wanted to let you know I am thinking about you hun!

@Amy- your temps look great so far! So...when you testing?

@PK- hope you are feeling good now that you have handed in the resignation- on to bigger and better things!

@jenny - fingers crossed for your this month!

@ all the other ding dongs - :dust: and :hug:


----------



## babydream

Hey girls,

I've been around reading your posts but had no energy to write. 

Coral, sorry to hear about your friend's baby, hope everything will be okay.

China girl, sorry for bfn xx

Hopes can't wait to see your bump!

Phoebe, hope you're well hun xx

Tink, eat eat eat lol

Jen, good luck hun hope we both get our xmas bfp xx

TTC, nice kokopelli, i might get one too but i'm past ov, might be too late.

Asfm, no change at all, mc fixed my chart so i'm officially 3dpo. She's gonna get me ss!!! I'm feeling sick of food due to my illness, nothing tastes the same and everything makes me sick and emotional. Defo flu symptoms!! lol

Hope everyone okay xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

Lew- you are in PA too right? Why are they making you wait until TWENTY WEEKS!?


----------



## LEW32

Oh and Coral - your friend's baby is in my thoughts!!!!!


----------



## LEW32

Yes, I am near Philly....

I guess all doctor's a different (and they probably just want to TORTURE me!) :rofl:

I think the only one that alot of docs do is at 20 weeks unless there is some problem. But then I have friends who have definitely gotten them earlier...ughh...I am so JEALOUS! 

My first real appt is Monday night though...and so excited! We will hear the heartbeat (I hope). But its only with a doppler, so won't see it. But hearing it will be wonderful enough.
Then a few weeks until the nuchal scan. I am nervous about that- I hope I don't regret getting it, but it was the only way to get an earlier ultrasound...


----------



## Hopes314

Yeah my scan in two weeks is supposed to be my "eight week scan" because it will have been 8 weeks since my last period. but i know they will only see a 5.5 week baby, and they know my cycles are long too so whatever. but i am still glad to see it early. im sure when they realize its only 5.5 weeks and prob wont see a heartbeat, they will probably order another scan for a week or two later so that they can detect the heartbeat. this crazy doctor is not hesitating to throw me into a doctors office or hospital once a week so far! I have blood work next week, scan the following week, then another prenatal appointment the week after that! Shes crazyy lol


----------



## LEW32

wow hopes! That is alot....I guess at least you know they won't miss anything!

Did you already have an appt? How did it go?


----------



## Hopes314

Yes I did already have an appointment lol. I called them tuesday to set up an appointment for in a few weeks like NORMAL. And they said oh you need to come in tomorrow. so I ended up in there WEDNESDAY (two days after bfp lol).

It went well. They are calling me 6 weeks now even though I was 3.5 weeks yesterday or close to it. its just because its been so long since my last period. 
they gave me lots of samples of prescription prenatal vitamins but said i can stick to my otc one-a-day brand if i want because its way cheaper lol. 
she also checked the size of my uterus to see if it was huge incase of twins or anything like that and bc of date descrepancy. other than that she gave me reading material and talked about constipation and stuff and that was mostly it lol.. and scheduled me for all those other appointments! 

i bet you are excited to hear the heartbeat!! fx!


----------



## LEW32

Well, they sound nice there at least....I felt rushed out to be honest.
If I don't get the warm fuzzies at this appt on Monday, I may think about changing doctors. I want someone that wants to listen, not someone that is too busy to care.


----------



## Hopes314

yes the place i am at is actually really great, i wasnt expecting that really. i go to nursing school through upmc, so i am obviously swayed to think they are the best, and the doctors i am going to are NOT upmc, they are a smaller less-known chain of hospitals here near pittsburgh. but im really happy for right now anyway!

i hope your appointment goes better and they dont rush through this, its a BABY!! geez!


----------



## mothercabbage

face book chat is fucked Tunde! bollocks to it, ill txt you when im online tomorrow!! let me know how you get on at docs tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

LEW32 said:


> Yes, I am near Philly....
> 
> I guess all doctor's a different (and they probably just want to TORTURE me!) :rofl:
> 
> I think the only one that alot of docs do is at 20 weeks unless there is some problem. But then I have friends who have definitely gotten them earlier...ughh...I am so JEALOUS!
> 
> My first real appt is Monday night though...and so excited! We will hear the heartbeat (I hope). But its only with a doppler, so won't see it. But hearing it will be wonderful enough.
> Then a few weeks until the nuchal scan. I am nervous about that- I hope I don't regret getting it, but it was the only way to get an earlier ultrasound...

i dont know lew not sure xx


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Lew- do not get nervous if they don't here the heartbeat when u go in a 9weeks. I had appts at 10 weeks and we did here heartbeats both times but they told us that it is very possible to not hear it and that baby is completely fine. I also only had a scan at I think it was like 18 weeks but later in my cycle. It's neat because u can see the baby really well and u don't have to worry about being to early to see heartbeats and so on.

Hopes- nice tree and what a cute little puppy

MC- glad all is well with u. The ms should be kicking in right around Christmas time but at least it won't be before Christmas because that would make it so hard to get anything ready.

Tink- hope that everything is okay with your bp. That sounds a little scary. I had high bp in my first pg but not until the very end. What can the docs do to try to keep bp down especially since u r so early now. 

Okay ladies I've got my camera plugged in so I'm going to upload my tree pic and some pics of puppy and children I'll be back with another post soon


----------



## MommyV

Okay ladies I think this is it. My puppy my children my tree and our stockings.


----------



## pk2of8

great pics mommyv! what a beautiful tree and adorable kids!!! :hugs:

hopes...also beautiful tree!! :hugs: i love looking at Christmas trees. so pretty...

thank you girls, for all the prayers and well wishes today!! it really made a difference! everything went much better than i was expecting. the boss (aka 'nutless' :rofl:) was very shocked that i would give my resignation. they asked me to stay and changed the expectation from coming in every day to only 2 days/week. and they want me to stay in admissions part-time but also do utilization review (authorizations with the insurance companies for our patients) part-time. i told him i'd think about it with a big raise. :haha: so dh and i have discussed it, and i'm going to ask for a 20% raise. after doing some research for my position, i've found i'm underpaid for the position, industry, my education, etc in this area. and i'm going to ask to be made director. i'm sure they'll say no to that, but we'll see what they counter-offer and go from there. if they refuse it all, well, then i still have this new job as back up. the bottom line is, they really can't afford to lose me, but if they won't acknowledge my worth instead of taking advantage of me and treating me bad, then i'm out. it felt very good to get some power and confidence and independence back by giving him the resignation. i think he and the ceo expected that i might 'threaten' to leave or something and that's why they had the other offer prepared, but i could tell he was totally thrown off by the fact that i had my resignation typed and handed over and i told him i had a job offer here where i live now. he wasn't expecting that, and he didn't know what to say. so i guess we'll see how things play out over the next couple of days/weekend. :shrug: but i feel good about it, and the stress and anxiety are gone now! thank God!! :happydance: thanks again sweeties for your prayers and support!! :hugs:

otherwise, bfn again this morning. temp dropped quite a bit also. i'm expecting af tomorrow or sat at the latest. dh was so cute this evening...he's teaching science (which is not his subject...his is English...but he got pulled into science b/c they didn't have a teacher...) anyway, and he said they watched a video in class today about the "miracle of life" that was all about eggs and sperm and conception and such. he was going on about how difficult it really is to get pg and all of the multitudes of things that can go wrong and have to go PERFECTLY right in order for a sperm to fertilize an egg. it was so sweet...he said of course he's seen it before, but it was like seeing it for the first time and he didn't really realize all of that. of course i said that was what i've been trying to explain to him for MONTHS now about how difficult it is to get pg and the very short span of the fertile window and why timing is so important, etc etc, and that he never listens to me! :haha: he took it all very good-naturedly and was much more open to being on track with all our ttc stuff. plus earlier this week, we found him some comfy boxers, that he actually likes, and he's been really good about wearing them so i need to go get him some more. he's also doing great about taking his vits, and we found a "laptop cooling pad" or something like that. it has dual fans inside it that blow at the bottom of the laptop where it gets so hot, so it keeps the laptop cool and it's not sitting directly on his lap anymore, so all good stuff. i'm hoping with all of this that maybe (just maybe) when we have a repeat sa that he'll have much better results. fxxxxxxxxxxxx 

well, girls i'm done babbling for now...i'll talk to you all tomorrow luvs!!! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Sorry if I forget anyone, I'm running on 2 hours sleep at the moment:wacko:

PK, so glad everything went well yesterday and you are releived, I hope they appreciate what they had and pay you what you deserve:hugs: Also sorry for bfn, glad dh is more on board with timing etc now:thumbup:

mommyv, lovely tree, cute puppy and very cute kids!

Hopes nice tree and puppy also.

Lew, With my first I was only given an u/s at 20 weeks, it does depend on the doctor I think. With my second my doc had an u/s machine in one of the rooms and used it whenever he felt the need. Not too long til you see :baby::happydance: I have 4 weeks until mine, I'm anxious also.

Tink, love the bump, I too cannot stop eating uugghhh. It makes me feel better plus I get hunger pains constantly. It doesnt help that I'm eating through the night when I work too. I have already gained about 4 or 5 pounds, not good:nope:

MC, look forward to bump pics. I should take one I def have a bump now, but like tink think its too many pies:haha:

Poppy, hunny I hope you are ok sweety:hugs:

Hi all other ding dongs :hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coral, funny how eating all the time keeps the MS away isn't it? Arrrghhhh I'll eat really healthily through the rest of the pregnancy, gonna go back to swimming after Christmas too lol How is work? still managing it? I'm hitting Boots tonight with my friend for last min presses, is there anything left? :haha:

Mommyv LOVING THE PICS! So cute. Chronic BP in pregnancy isn't as hard to treat as the kind that comes on later (pre-enclampsia) I will have to be careful with my diet, reduced salt and increased fluid intake. And if it remains high will have to take medication, which is ok for baby but not ideal :( x

PK fab news about your job, and DH. So pleased things seem to be going so well :hugs: hope they offer you what you deserve xxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

morning dingdongs:wave:
@pk...great news hope they realise what your worth and give you the pay rise, i stalked your chart, temp has dropped a little but ive still got my FX for you :hugs:
@tink...morning!! well its 5 week bump pic tomorrow and i think it looks the same as last week!:dohh: ill post the pics tomorrow, im still hunting my sd card reader..:shrug: feck knows where it is...my 4 week pic i had to take my self so its a bit shit but you can see my belly is flat(ish) shall i do them like yours(top up)??ill wear the same clothes and stand in the same place, ill get OH to take them from now on too so i can stand properly, it would be easier with a big mirror like you have though!!
@coral...i bet your soooo sleepy!! poor you...:hugs:
@mommyv....sickness isnt here yet! xmas a week tomorrow and im FX that ill be MS free on xmas day!!
well OH is sick today but has still gone to work, he has a bad cough and is all achey, he had a fever in the night too, i told him to ring in sick but his work would probably sack him for a day off this close to xmas!! so i doped him up and sent him on his way the poor love...
@babydream...stalked your chart...temp still up(not as high as yesterday,are you feeling better?) but still on the right track for bfp!! :thumbup:
@amy...nice temp too!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopes314

last night around midnight i had a tinyy bit of brown spotting. not feeling optimistic. af was due tomorrow or today i think.


----------



## mothercabbage

could be a bit of old implantation blood! xx


----------



## Hopes314

hoping thats all it is. it was a small amount but idk. was googling(of course) and i see a lot of stories going both ways. 
even calling doctor, all they could do is send me in for bloodwork every 2 days for a week or something. and i simply am not sure i have that time and energy. esp with scan in less than 2 weeks anyway and more hpts. will check lines. 

havent felt good about all this from beginning though :(


----------



## poppy666

Hopes just hang in there sweetie loads of women have some bleeding, some have quite a lot of bleeding & their beanie's are safe, just try relax :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy....did you get your tree up??
@hopes...id stay clear of google, just try to relax until you get your scan...did your lines on hpt get darker? pic?
im all cleaned up now so im going to have lunch and venture into town in a while xx


----------



## pk2of8

good morning ding dongs :hi:

hopes, i agree with poppy and MC...and just a tiny bit and that it's brown is a good sign. means it's old and took a long time to travel out. you really only need to worry if you're having bright red spotting/bleeding, and even then that doesn't 100% mean something's wrong. i had early spotting with all my pg's, and everything was fine. :flower::hugs:

poppy! so good to see you back on sweetie!!! how are you feeling and what's the plan?? you know i was thinking last night on the drive home that if we lived any where near each other, i'd be dragging you out for a girls' night out to go dancing and drinking!!! i know i need it! :kiss: 

hi tink and coral! :hugs: i know how you feel about the ms...i always had it bad too, so i'm not looking forward to that part whenever it happens! i hope it passes soon for you both!

hi MC! :hugs: i hope your ms holds off until after Christmas too, or longer!


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls, I am getting ready to go meet my firned for lunch and last min shopping but not looking forward to going now its snowing!

Tink, I'm not sure what they will have at boots but there was quite alot at 4 this morning:haha: I'm going to get the offer of the week today when I go, its a soap and glory big bag with 10 full size items, like body scrub, body butter etc. very good value! Reduced from 60 quid to 25 quid:thumbup:

Hopes try not to worry if it was a small amount its prob nothing hun:hugs:

Cab, I bet your pics are of a nice flat belly, you are so slim. bitch!!:haha: just kidding:hugs::kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> Hey girls, I am getting ready to go meet my firned for lunch and last min shopping but not looking forward to going now its snowing!
> 
> Tink, I'm not sure what they will have at boots but there was quite alot at 4 this morning:haha: I'm going to get the offer of the week today when I go, its a soap and glory big bag with 10 full size items, like body scrub, body butter etc. very good value! Reduced from 60 quid to 25 quid:thumbup:
> 
> Hopes try not to worry if it was a small amount its prob nothing hun:hugs:
> 
> Cab, I bet your pics are of a nice flat belly, you are so slim. bitch!!:haha: just kidding:hugs::kiss:

ive had 2 kids it aint that flat pmsl....:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, think I'll be grabbing that too :) BARGAIN! :)

MC, can't wait for the pics!

Hopes, PUT GOOGLE DOWN! STEP AWAY FROM THE COMPUTER........unless its to come on here :haha: Honestly, spotting early on is nothing. LOADS of women get it, like PK said, your kind is the best kind (brown) I'm sure everything is fine honey :hugs: I think all of us ladies have felt like its too good to be true and constantly worrying.....unfortunatly it doesn't ever stop, not even when our beans are grown up. You have to think positively my dear, all you can do is your best for your bean. x

PK, morning honey! :hugs:

Poppy, thinking of you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

you guys are so good with pma!

still crampy like i have been all week. bbs finally starting to get a little sore.
didnt temp yesterday but did this am bc of the brown last night. temp this am was really not very high.

took an hpt with fmu and it wasnt super dark. i drank so much water yesterday i thought it may be that. so i waited and did one with some second morning urine and it was the darkest hpt ive had yet(been doing one every morning since first bfp). heres a pic of yesterday mornings hpt (first pic) and then the pic of this mornings (second pic). Way darker. although I know that doesnt mean much:wacko:

terrified.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1827.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3









DSCF1826.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Hope, of course it means something. It means your HCG is building lovely :) :happydance: xxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

ive just found a lump in my fadgearooney


----------



## Hopes314

I have been so stressed out over all of this lately. With it being friday and around the holidays and no school, husband and I decided I'm just going to relax and sleep and eat and drink lots of water today and this weekend and hopefully there will be no other little things happening. If I am still really worried I'll call the doctor monday. Just probably not much can be done either way with it being so early. just waiting i guess. especially with scan in less than two weeks.

Temp going down a little still concerns me. TRYING to relax.


----------



## Hopes314

well thanks you guys for helping. im going to go try to take a nap and relax with my doggy. talk to you laterr


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

That is a GREAT line Hopes! As the other girls said, try not to worry- if its just a little bit its fine!

@Tink- hope you can get that bp under control- take are of yourself hun!
@MC- FXing you don't get ms on christmas! 
@Coral- What day is your scan? So exciting.... 3 days till I *hopefully* hear hearbeat and 3 weeks till ultrasound! So hope I hear the heartbeat- we plan on telling the rest of the family and close friends at christmas time if so!!!!
@PK - so happy for you hun- hope they show their appreciation with a proper raise!
@ Amy- what's wrong with your fadge???

ASF, exhausted and nauseous as usual.... I HAVE found that if I take B6 after I eat breakfast, it does help for most of the day. I start getting MS again after dinner, but it saves me during the day :)


----------



## mothercabbage

amy is it your cervix???


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> amy is it your cervix???

nah it was inside my pissflaps boil so its burst i was proper shitting myself xx


----------



## TTC2308

Hopes314 said:


> you guys are so good with pma!
> 
> still crampy like i have been all week. bbs finally starting to get a little sore.
> didnt temp yesterday but did this am bc of the brown last night. temp this am was really not very high.
> 
> took an hpt with fmu and it wasnt super dark. i drank so much water yesterday i thought it may be that. so i waited and did one with some second morning urine and it was the darkest hpt ive had yet(been doing one every morning since first bfp). heres a pic of yesterday mornings hpt (first pic) and then the pic of this mornings (second pic). Way darker. although I know that doesnt mean much:wacko:
> 
> terrified.

Those are nice strong lines Hope :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydream

Hi all, how is everyone????

PK well done hunni with your resignation, i hope they'll realize you're worth more than they thought and give you the deal. fx. I need to show that video to my dh, is it only for school science purposes????? 

Tink i pmsl reading your fb status this morning, hilarious situation xxxxx

lew, sorry you're tired and sicky. 20wk scan???? omg i would not be able to wait that long hun xxxx

Hopes, i think that's a very very good line hun, no worries about that stuff as the girls say it's all good. 

Coral have a good day with your friend today xx

China girl, how did your dh interview go? did that happen already? i don't remember

Hi poppy hope you're okay, thinking of you xxx

Hi MC, you nutter :D

Hi damita, DM, ladyb, TTC, eesoja, lupine, phoebe and all the other xxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Amy what the hell is going on in your fadge????????


----------



## mrsamyrach

it was a boil i squeezed it and its burst xx


----------



## pk2of8

@amy- ouch!!! that doesn't sound pleasant at all! :wacko:

@babyd- i'll ask dh about the video hun...maybe it can be found on the internet... he said he has it on his work laptop, so i'll ask him later this evening :hugs:

well, i'm done for this cycle girls. :witch: has arrived, as i expected it would. ho hum. i really feel the soy did make a difference for me hormonally this cycle. i think i have stuff going on as well as dh. 13 day lp again too. i think last cycle with the 15 day lp and all the multiple + opk's and such that i had something weird happening. i suspect it's either pcos or lufs (i think it means luteinized unruptured follicle syndrome). i think the difference between the 2 is that with lufs, you get the temp rise like you're ovulating, but the egg never actually ruptures from the ovary, so it can look like you're still ovulating on a temp chart. :shrug: i don't know. all speculation on my part. in any case, i do think the soy helped me a lot and that i did ovulate this cycle. much clearer temp shift and all, plus i felt ov and i don't usually. so i will defo be doing soy again...now i need to decide which days. days 3-7 again or 2-6?? votes?? :haha:

i was just reviewing our health insurance policy again...bad news there. :sad1: it does not cover iui or ivf or icsi. also a new change recently is that it does not cover fertility drugs either. so now i'm worried if dh needs a medication for his :spermy: that the insurance won't cover it. :sad2: maybe if it's a hormonal imbalance, maybe it will. ugh. it does cover a some things for fertility treatment, but it doesn't specify what it will cover. damn. dh and i were talking about it a couple of nights ago and i THINK paying out of pocket for iui is about $1k. i hope that's all it is anyway...that's what i've seen in other posts. if that's the case, then we can afford to try it a couple of times if it comes down to it. otherwise, we're not going to have much intervention help to rely on to get our bfp :sad1:


----------



## TTC2308

pk2of8 said:


> @amy- ouch!!! that doesn't sound pleasant at all! :wacko:
> 
> @babyd- i'll ask dh about the video hun...maybe it can be found on the internet... he said he has it on his work laptop, so i'll ask him later this evening :hugs:
> 
> well, i'm done for this cycle girls. :witch: has arrived, as i expected it would. ho hum. i really feel the soy did make a difference for me hormonally this cycle. i think i have stuff going on as well as dh. 13 day lp again too. i think last cycle with the 15 day lp and all the multiple + opk's and such that i had something weird happening. i suspect it's either pcos or lufs (i think it means luteinized unruptured follicle syndrome). i think the difference between the 2 is that with lufs, you get the temp rise like you're ovulating, but the egg never actually ruptures from the ovary, so it can look like you're still ovulating on a temp chart. :shrug: i don't know. all speculation on my part. in any case, i do think the soy helped me a lot and that i did ovulate this cycle. much clearer temp shift and all, plus i felt ov and i don't usually. so i will defo be doing soy again...now i need to decide which days. days 3-7 again or 2-6?? votes?? :haha:
> 
> i was just reviewing our health insurance policy again...bad news there. :sad1: it does not cover iui or ivf or icsi. also a new change recently is that it does not cover fertility drugs either. so now i'm worried if dh needs a medication for his :spermy: that the insurance won't cover it. :sad2: maybe if it's a hormonal imbalance, maybe it will. ugh. it does cover a some things for fertility treatment, but it doesn't specify what it will cover. damn. dh and i were talking about it a couple of nights ago and i THINK paying out of pocket for iui is about $1k. i hope that's all it is anyway...that's what i've seen in other posts. if that's the case, then we can afford to try it a couple of times if it comes down to it. otherwise, we're not going to have much intervention help to rely on to get our bfp :sad1:


:hugs::hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

MrsAmy - I think you should test today......RIGHT GIRLS?????


----------



## mrsamyrach

TTC2308 said:


> MrsAmy - I think you should test today......RIGHT GIRLS?????

wayyyyyyy to early hun plus my temp has dropped:nope:


----------



## mothercabbage

pk...over here if you donate eggs the cost of treatment is reduced...can you get that over there??? sorry :witch: got ya xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

mrsamyrach said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> MrsAmy - I think you should test today......RIGHT GIRLS?????
> 
> wayyyyyyy to early hun plus my temp has dropped:nope:Click to expand...

You may be able to see something faint....FX'ed


----------



## pk2of8

mothercabbage said:


> pk...over here if you donate eggs the cost of treatment is reduced...can you get that over there??? sorry :witch: got ya xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:

:shrug: i don't know MC...i've never heard of it over here. i mean for reducing the cost. i don't know if i could do that personally though anyway. i mean i think it's a wonderful thing women do...just personally, it would bother me to know that there is (or might be) a child out there in the world that is biologically mine and not with me...my baby... I don't think i could handle that very well :nope:


----------



## mrsamyrach

TTC2308 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> MrsAmy - I think you should test today......RIGHT GIRLS?????
> 
> wayyyyyyy to early hun plus my temp has dropped:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> You may be able to see something faint....FX'edClick to expand...

my temp has dropped though xx


----------



## pk2of8

that's ok that your temp has dropped some at this point amy. it's still well above the coverline and that's what's important xxx :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> @amy- ouch!!! that doesn't sound pleasant at all! :wacko:
> 
> @babyd- i'll ask dh about the video hun...maybe it can be found on the internet... he said he has it on his work laptop, so i'll ask him later this evening :hugs:
> 
> well, i'm done for this cycle girls. :witch: has arrived, as i expected it would. ho hum. i really feel the soy did make a difference for me hormonally this cycle. i think i have stuff going on as well as dh. 13 day lp again too. i think last cycle with the 15 day lp and all the multiple + opk's and such that i had something weird happening. i suspect it's either pcos or lufs (i think it means luteinized unruptured follicle syndrome). i think the difference between the 2 is that with lufs, you get the temp rise like you're ovulating, but the egg never actually ruptures from the ovary, so it can look like you're still ovulating on a temp chart. :shrug: i don't know. all speculation on my part. in any case, i do think the soy helped me a lot and that i did ovulate this cycle. much clearer temp shift and all, plus i felt ov and i don't usually. so i will defo be doing soy again...now i need to decide which days. days 3-7 again or 2-6?? votes?? :haha:
> 
> i was just reviewing our health insurance policy again...bad news there. :sad1: it does not cover iui or ivf or icsi. also a new change recently is that it does not cover fertility drugs either. so now i'm worried if dh needs a medication for his :spermy: that the insurance won't cover it. :sad2: maybe if it's a hormonal imbalance, maybe it will. ugh. it does cover a some things for fertility treatment, but it doesn't specify what it will cover. damn. dh and i were talking about it a couple of nights ago and i THINK paying out of pocket for iui is about $1k. i hope that's all it is anyway...that's what i've seen in other posts. if that's the case, then we can afford to try it a couple of times if it comes down to it. otherwise, we're not going to have much intervention help to rely on to get our bfp :sad1:

Im soooooooooo sorry sweetie about af ' the witch is a fecker' :hugs: i dont understand all the fertilty stuff really as i didnt follow on with mine after the PE, but really hope something happens for you i really do :hug:

Sorry not read back just hope everyone is well :kiss:

afm sick today n boobs killing me ( how ironic) :dohh: i know i shouldnt say it but next week cant come any sooner now cos of the pg symptoms & my baby bump is more obvious pfft... plus cant wait to be back with you girlies onto next cycle :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Pk, people from the UK go to my country for ivf cause it's soo cheap. Check it out it's worth having a look at least. Just google 'IVF in Hungary' i've found a good clinic the other day. xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Ok read back a bit lol Tink hope your ok sweetie :kiss:

MC no not got a tree yet maybe tomorrow dunno :shrug:

PK the plan is hospital rang me yesterday n asked me to go for my last scan Tuesday afternoon at 3.30pm then im in for surgery Wednesday morning now instead of the afternoon, so in at 7.30am they give me something to soften my cervix then have the ERPC few hours later then home to recover :hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> Ok read back a bit lol Tink hope your ok sweetie :kiss:
> 
> MC no not got a tree yet maybe tomorrow dunno :shrug:
> 
> PK the plan is hospital rang me yesterday n asked me to go for my last scan Tuesday afternoon at 3.30pm then im in for surgery Wednesday morning now instead of the afternoon, so in at 7.30am they give me something to soften my cervix then have the ERPC few hours later then home to recover :hugs:

AAWWW....I will keep you in my prayers Poppy. Hope everything can go smooth considering the circumstances.


----------



## mrsamyrach

popppppplessssssssssssssssssssss missed uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu xxxxxx
only prob bout testing early is i hated it last time cos i found out toooo early and my boobs seems to have eased
nipples are still sore
i just dont know if there was a god up there they would give me a good xmas pressie x


----------



## pk2of8

ok, poppy. well, tues/wed will be here before you know it. try to get your tree up this weekend sweetie...it will distract you and keep you busy... :hugs:

@babyd...hmmm...i'll have to do some research. thanks for that info! we could make it a vaca if we decided to do something like that... :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> popppppplessssssssssssssssssssss missed uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu xxxxxx
> only prob bout testing early is i hated it last time cos i found out toooo early and my boobs seems to have eased
> nipples are still sore
> i just dont know if there was a god up there they would give me a good xmas pressie x

Missed you too gobbit :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

fecking cheeky bitch fishy fadge ive had a boil on mine this morning and burst it xxlol xx


----------



## poppy666

Ewww Amy nice thought :haha:

I had a lovely member 'EmmyReece' on the ticker thread make the below for me, what you think? I know i shouldnt put up till next week but i love it so couldnt help myself :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

its beautiful popps but i would be in tears all the time with it like i was with that poem xx


----------



## poppy666

Im in tears now but i need to let it out and i love it so maybe help me in a way :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

whatever makes you grieve luv i remember shutting everyone out with mine cos i had to learn to grieve myself so i did it that way xxx


----------



## poppy666

I dont cry in front of anyone its not my way, i didnt have anyone come with me for scan other day bc i knew id cry if someone close was there with me, im going alone next week too bc i cant handle OH being there, deal with this myself n grieve on my own, its my way xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

i agree when i was hospitalised 1st time i went in on my own and the day after as well when they took bubba away i was all on my own i couldnt deal with my grief let alone anyone elses
i grieved on my own when it was due date ,gaz knew but dealt with it in his own way xx


----------



## poppy666

Thats exactly how i feel Amy i cant deal with OHs grieve it makes me worse, he said other day 'well we can try again in new year' n i flipped saying ive not even got this one out yet n your talking about another ( even tho ive already said on here i want to ttc straight away) :dohh:


----------



## mrsamyrach

lol gaz said same but your life is on hold while ever bubba is in you i had to wait 3 weeks xx


----------



## poppy666

He can say what he wants after Wednesday to try make me feel better, but whilst i still feel pg n hormones all over the place he needs to just leave it, think he knows now after me flipping out at him otherday lol x


----------



## lupinerainbow

:cry: :witch: showed up this afternoon.. am completely fed up and i'm going to docs as soon as it is finished, gonna take some time out from here for a few days will be back on when i have been to docs, good luck poppy :hugs: 
Hope i see some bfps shortly! :thumbup:
Taking soy again, not got any opks or money so gotta order tomorrow and hope they turn up along with reordering preseed and not decided when to do soy yet.. Sorry for the selfish post but just thought i would let you know :cry:

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Heyyyy LR we all know what its like first day of AF :hugs: Take those few days out n we be here for you once your ready sweetie :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

@pk...im totally with you on the egg sharing front, :hugs:
@amy...hows the fadge?
@poppy...love the siggy!!! :cry::kiss: all the best for wednesday(it was wednesday??)feck i cant remember..:dohh: im sure it was....sorry :kiss::hugs::kiss:
lupin...:hugs: for af!
as for me...im feckked! been into town, connor was a nightmare, screamed in every shop! i dont know why...he wouldnt eat his dinner either? :shrug: seems ok now though...feck knows.....hope he goes down early tonight...i neeeeed :sleep: early night deffo on the cards tonight...


----------



## mothercabbage

OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh how did i forget 1st midwife app...Jan 7th!!!! 10am..:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

MC Hope you get an early night sweetie, korben been unsettled all week n crying for god knows what early hours of this morning 'maybe teething' :shrug:

Will say gl nearer the time for your appointment sweetie xxx


----------



## TTC2308

mothercabbage said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh how did i forget 1st midwife app...Jan 7th!!!! 10am..:happydance:

YAY!!!! :yipee::yipee:

So where are those bump pictures you were supposed to post? Tink did hers now just waiting on you. :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

posting pics tomorrow, doing them weekly so will post 4 and 5 weeks tomorrow...thanx poppy...connor is really bad lately at waking he be 2 in march though so i cant say its teething...:shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

PK, lupine- :hugs:sorry af got you guys. PK my insurance doesnt cover any kind of ivf, iui, etc. i do think, however, that if it was found somehow medically important that your husbands sperm problem be fixed, it may be covered under insurance for him to have therapy.


Poppy- I just hope this all goes away for you quickly because its such a terrible thing to have to be going through. Last night even with me just having that tiny bit of spotting, I cried and I felt like it was the end of the world! I can't imagine how you must feel.:hugs::hugs: Hopefully you will be back on track TTC again soon.


----------



## poppy666

Think its just boys MC little shites then they grow up to be annoying feckers :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> PK, lupine- :hugs:sorry af got you guys. PK my insurance doesnt cover any kind of ivf, iui, etc. i do think, however, that if it was found somehow medically important that your husbands sperm problem be fixed, it may be covered under insurance for him to have therapy.
> 
> 
> Poppy- I just hope this all goes away for you quickly because its such a terrible thing to have to be going through. Last night even with me just having that tiny bit of spotting, I cried and I felt like it was the end of the world! I can't imagine how you must feel.:hugs::hugs: Hopefully you will be back on track TTC again soon.

Thank you Hopes :hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

mothercabbage said:


> posting pics tomorrow, doing them weekly so will post 4 and 5 weeks tomorrow...thanx poppy...connor is really bad lately at waking he be 2 in march though so i cant say its teething...:shrug:

Looking forward to them...I wish I had one to show. :nope:


----------



## Hopes314

I'm pretty sure today is exactly 4 weeks for me, so husband and I are going to start this evening taking belly pictures every friday. This week obviously there isnt much to see, I'm just bloated probably from gas, water, and eating a lot! lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Typed a massive long post only to be disconnected from internet..........grrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!

Sorry guys, no time to retype the whole thing. But sending hugs and prayers to those who need it, and :happydance:ing with those of you things are going well for today x

If anybody read my facebook status, thought I'd elaborate a little more here. Besides those of you here I'm praying for, I had a text from a friend today. Her mum tried to commit suicide today, she is suffering from manic depression. Its the worst time of the year for people to be suffering, I wish I could make it all better! On that note, quick note to Pops. Glad you know more about next week. I hope knowing more what to expect has helped you get your head round it all little more if that makes sense. Your siggy is beautiful :cry: :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Tink hope your friends mum is ok, my first love also suffered from manic depression n its not nice to watch them suffer :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww thats sad tink...:cry:


----------



## babydream

OOh tink, i hope she'll be okay, it's terrible. I lost someone very dear to me to suicide, will never get over it. My best friend. I wish i'd been able to help. Poppy's little poem from her siggy was on the funeral card, so it's twice as painful to read it for me. :cry::cry::cry:xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Sorry babydream i didnt want anyone to be hurt by my poem, just means a lot to me & liked it once id read it, hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Sorry babydream i didnt want anyone to be hurt by my poem, just means a lot to me & liked it once id read it, hope your ok :hugs:

Oh gosh hunni, don't be sorry i'm okay. I didn't get upset, i had a nice but painful moment reading it. It is a beautiful poem and means a lot to me too. If you played Sinatra's 'I did it my way' i'd be in pieces xxxx


----------



## poppy666

:hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: to both of you :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

Looks like the brownish cm is pretty much gone. Im just having some watery/creamy yellowish, maybe almost tan, cm. Hopefully the spotting stuff is done for. Also, felt really hot and temped this afternoon to make sure i wasnt sick, it was 99.2.. so hopefully this means my nice high temps are back and spotting is gone. hopefully everything will be ok. ugh.

Also, forgot, I have an appointment to get my routine bloodwork on monday morning. Dont know how long it will take to get those results back but hopefully that will just be extra assurance that things are ok.


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

PK and LR I'm so sorry that u both got af.

Poppy- I'll be praying for u for your appt on Tues and Wed and will be on to see updates. I love that poem as well very beautiful and touching.

MC- can't wait to see bump pic I wouldn't even bother until I hit like 16weeks because u totally would not be able to tell

Hopes- try not to worry I had spotting with both of my pregnancies.

Lew - I'm glad that you've found a way to help decrease the ms a little bit. I tried b6 with dd because my ms was pretty bad but it never really helped me so I'm glad it's working for u. I hope that you'll be able to hear lo's heartbeat at your appt too. I wasn't trying to be a downer I just didn't want u to think something was wrong with the baby because u can't hear the hb. Also I had the midwife or doctor listen for the hb in the beginning and I found they were able to find it better than the nurses when I was early on

Amy- I would wait to test if u can I'm curious to know if you're pg because things do sound really good for u this cycle but I think it's better to wait then get some super faint line and be confused if I had waited a few more days last cycle I would have not got my hopes up with a test that was evap lines

Tink- I'm glad that they can treat your bp. Have u checked in recently? u had me worried with your previous posts. Have fun going out shopping I'll also keep your friend in my prayers

Babydream- Hope that you're feeling a little better. You sounded like u had a pretty nasty sickness going on. R u testing early or waiting until af is due?

asfm- I had some ewcm today but it was only CD8 and I took a couple of opk's all are neg. I'm not temping because my puppy chewed on my therm and the screen is completely broken I had to throw it out. Do any of u charting ladies have a recommendation for a bbt that u really like?


----------



## babydream

Hey mommyv, i forgot, your tree and children look gorgeous hun!!! Nice pics. I think i'm gonna wait for af cause pma is not much in me. I rather have a nice surprise if the witch does show. Hope you're well xxxxx I'm feeling rough in the evenings, during the day is much better, i can't wait to get over this cold xxxx thanks


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all well its like a blizzard her non stop snow woopppp x x x


----------



## Hopes314

caz- jealous of your snow! its snowing a little here and we have maybe 6 inches on the ground. but nothing great yet. i love big snows!


----------



## coral11680

hey ladies,

Poppy, will be thinking of you Wednesday hunny:hugs: beautiful siggy:cry:

Tink very sad news about your friends Mum, I hope she gets through it.:hugs:

PK sorry af got you sweety:hugs:

Cab, looking forward to your pics and :happydance: about midwife appointment.

ASFM, Met my friend at lakeside to have lunch and shop and saw Olly Murs there! To the Americans he cane 2nd or 3rd on Xfactor last year which is like 
American idol over here.


----------



## Hopes314

coral- im still waiting for the countdown lady in your siggy to grow a belly! clearly they dont account for being bloated bc i have more than that right now lol


----------



## MommyV

Babydream- it's good that you are going to wait because then you don't have to deal with seeing a bfn or an evap like I got last time which really sucks

asfm- took another opk today and it's getter darker I can't believe it. Might I actually o at a decent time this cycle 

Ladies please any tips on a good bbt to get?? I need to try to get one either tomorrow or Mon.


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi all,
Unfortunately haven't been able to stay on long these days on BnB. Do catch up with the posts but simply no energy to write much... I've been having bad MS throwing up lots too got some meds yesterday from doc hope they help.

MommyV I use the BBT from Walgreens. Do you have one where you live? That seemed to work well enough for me. It has a 2 decimal place readout so that's good too. Only thing I'd keep an eye for same temps over a number of days might indicate dying/dead battery. Mine died out soon, lasted just over a cycle until I replaced the batt.

Love and :hugs: to everybody. Am waiting for the day I'll have some more energy to stay online like I used to.... 

Take care girlies!


----------



## mrsamyrach

yooooohooooooo dirty shaggers
so im here tits are killing now got cm again im gonna wait i think for a couple of days only 10 dpo


----------



## pk2of8

just a quick late night post from me girlies...

sorry wasn't on much today. i wrote up that proposal to send to my boss. that took me a long time, plus the research for it. he didn't respond, so i guess i'll have to wait til monday to see what they say about it. i'm expecting they'll just say "no" and that will be the end of it, which really would be just fine as i'm sick of the place. b/c if they say yes, or if they come back with a counter offer, it just means more struggling over making a decison :wacko:

my sister and her family are here visiting with us this weekend too, so it's really nice to have family over. tomorrow is my son's bday, so we'll be doing family stuff all day tomorrow, i'm sure. i probably won't be able to be on much tomorrow or Sunday b/c of visiting family...

@mommyv, i use the cvs brand bbt. it works fine for me. only thing is, like ladyb said, just listen/watch for when the battery seems to be dying. if temps stay the same 2-3 days straight or only change by like 1/100th of a degree, i would say it needs a new battery. my first battery lasted a little over a cycle. this one seems to be ok so far, but i'm expecting i'll need to replace it soon. i try to listen carefully to the beep too so that as soon as it starts to sound garbled or off-key, then i know the battery needs to be changed. but really, i haven't had any problems with it. 

@amy, certainly won't hurt to wait for testing luv. :hugs: like some of the girls have said, then you'll know for sure one way or the other. and it is so hard to see those bfn's when it hasn't happened. :cry::hugs:

to all my other dingy dongs...:hug: and i'll talk to you later! :kiss:


----------



## babydream

Morning girlies, 

Yes mommyv, that's exactly what I'm scared of! A bfp and then af. Been there done that and saw with the others too so no I don't need that. Hope you ov soon Hun xx

Lupine, sorry about af Hun xx

Coral, he is cute isn't he??? Lucky you!! Glad you had a good time. 

Ladyb, sorry you are not well, hope it gets better soon, have plenty of rest xx

Pk, have a good time with your family, happy birthday to your lo, and try to relax about work now. If they come back with a 'no' it's their loss. 

Asfm, strangely I feel worse than I did yesterday, paracetamol just don't seem to help me at all. I cough to the point when I nearly throw up and can't breathe and my sinuses are very very blocked. Temp went straight down this morning. I might have slept with my mouth open as I can't breathe through my nose or it's just not my month. MC is a diamond trying to keep my pma but it's just too difficult. Cp was quite low yesterday and cm white creamy. I just want to sleep through till boxing day when af is due. Ss is making me stressed and giving me false hope as I had cycles with pg symptoms still turned out it was just pms. Mean stuff! 

Hope you all have a lovely day! xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

morning :hi:

PK, have a lovely time with your sister and the family and happy birthday to your son :cake:

Amy , wait to test a day or two if you can.

Hopes I know the lady is as flat as a board I'm much bigger than her:haha:

Baby, dont worry too much about temp, it might be from sleeping with your mouth open, also dont worry about cervix position this early will just confuse you hun:hugs: creamy white cm is good:thumbup:

I'm not looking forward to this snow we are supposed to get :( I have a christmas party at my sons karate tonight and a surprise birthday party tomorrow, not forgetting work tonight!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning everybody :hugs: 

More bad news,k gotta take off hayleyjj of my bump buddy list, she lost her baby :(

Busy day for me, 3 older ones all going to the panto with cubs/scouts. Youngest going to DH's dad, and finishing up christmas shopping. Then back to open up for kids party at the hall we hire, wrapping presents all blooming night lol

Babydream, so sorry you have been so unwell :hugs: been thinking of you, I was hoping to see you had improved! x

PK happy birthday to your son x

Coral, morning honey! glad you had a nice day yesterday. I didn't make it up lakey, my friends husband got back late cause of the roads and we decided not to chance it......i'm feeling sad in case i missed out on offer of the week lol I love soap and glory!


----------



## poppy666

Yeah think i said something yesterday to hayleyjj bless her :hugs:

PK wish your son happy birthday :kiss:

Babydream hope you get better soon so not nice being ill around this time of year when things need to be done :hugs:

asm getting some mild period pains so if i disappear sadly its happened before Wednesday, im terified of the physical pain nevermind the emotional, so im praying it dont happen at home x


----------



## coral11680

Tink, sorry to hear about Hayleyjj:cry:

Dont worry about the offer they have thousands and thousands! its on until next thursday. 
Here comes the snow! x


----------



## coral11680

oh poppy:hugs::hugs: try not to worry and if it does happen to take lots of ibuprofen to help. With me it was bad period pains but not too too bad hun, keep your chin up:hugs::kiss:


----------



## mrsamyrach

boo dirty girls how are we alllllll
popps if you can get to shop get feminax they are wonderful they will help you
so i have woke up this morning and i can hardly walk the back of my legs are killing me god knows why
feel crap today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

another soy pregnancy just been announced there is hope lol#

coral is af is on way would temp drop and doesnt it matter xxx


----------



## pk2of8

thought i'd pop on for a few before everybody else gets up...

g'morning luvs :hi:

thank you for son's bday wishes  we haven't decided what to get him or if we'll take him out to let him pick something. i guess we'll see what the day brings. 

babyd- you poor thing! you sound like you feel just terrible! i hope you get better soon sweetie! :hugs: and don't worry so much about your temps right now. like tink (or was it coral??) said...sleeping with your mouth open will defo affect it, so don't worry about it. doesn't mean anything bad :flower: fxxx it'll all mean good news in the end!!! :hugs:

amy, i've got everything possible crossed for you sweetie!!! your chart's looking really good!!! praying for a Christmas miracle for you! :hugs:

poppy, i hope it all goes fast and easy for you sweetie :hugs: i had a miscarriage at 17...like coral said, it was just like period cramping. it was worse than the usual, but not unbearable. i would load up too on either IB or midol or something like that ...what amy said?? :kiss:

tink, sorry to hear about your other bump buddy :sad1: that's so hard...my best friend who's prego (i've mentioned her before) is 20 weeks now. she's had to go to hosp twice recently for pre-term labor. worried for her. she's on partial bedrest now, but i'm surprised the doc's not giving her something to stop it. she said they only gave her meds temporarily :shrug: i had to have meds from about 16 weeks all the way to delivery with mine. anyway, i know i've complained on here about how much she complains but i do pray everything stays ok with the lo for her. it would be terrible if something happened. sounds like you have a very busy day ahead...i hope you can rest somewhere in there and keep your bp down!! :hugs:

coral :hi: sweetie... i hope you get some rest this weekend too! try to recover from working and the ms :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning [email protected] your son has a great day:cake: :hugs:
@amy temp still up, that could be an implantation dip??:shrug:
@babydream....cant believe you still feel ill!! i told you to go to gp again!! you said if you feel worse you would go!!!! you promised so you have to go:hugs::kiss::friends:
@tink,poppy,coral,china,lupin,mommyv,anyone else i missed...:wave: and :hugs:
asfm.........BAD MOOD!.:growlmad:


----------



## phoebe

cooooooeeeeeee!!!!!
hi all, soz i've not been on, needed a bit of time out. been feeling blue with all the recent events and stuff. Anyways hope everyone is well and taking care of themselves. i'll be about but prob a quiet and lurk. hugs to u all xxxx:hugs::hugs:

happy birthday pk's son xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:phoebe xx


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Tink- sorry to hear about your bump buddy losing her baby that is so sad

PK and labyb- thank u for the recommendations I have a cvs and a walgreens near me so I'll prob try one or the other today because I'll be out later to visit my mom anyways

PK- happy b-day to your son enjoy the party

Coral- be careful in the snow and enjoy your upcoming parties

MC- Cheer up!!

Pheobe- sorry that you're feeling down ((((hugz))))

Poppy- I hope that everything in okay with u. If u do miscarry naturally I hope that it is not too bad or painful for u.


----------



## Damita

Afternoon ladies :wave:


----------



## phoebe

thanks mommyv, i'm ok just tired and drained. and without being horrid the talk of poppy's situ and tink's friend and suicide is messing with my head a bit. i am praying that poppy doesnt have to face this at home, i know what its like and am still feeling raw. its my anniversary in 2 days and i am feeling skittish to say the least. and my brother committed suicide 6 yrs ago. xmas will always be a bag of mixed feelings i am afraid xxx please dont take any offence anybody please, none is intended at all. its just me and my demons xxxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

i feel awful now for writing that. i am so so sorry xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:damita...
mommyv...cheering up is not the answer...a shot gun maybe though!!


----------



## mothercabbage

phobe...:hug:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :wave:damita...
> mommyv...cheering up is not the answer...a shot gun maybe though!!

or a hammer lol xx


----------



## mothercabbage

now a hammer!!! hmmmm less noise! yes! what a good idea!! thanx phoebe....OH is going to get it!!


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl: u do make me smile mother xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls hope your all enjoying the weekend i am glad the kids have finished school now i can have a lie in woopp been on the field with the dogs in the snow they love it x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

well! he lies there with man flu, demanding food and drinks,its like something from the cave man era with all the fucking grunting! he fell asleep on the sofa and kept moaning when connor kept waking him, the simple answer is fuck off to bed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so i told him so! he's been up there for hours now not giving a shit about the bad night with connor i had, and that i may want/need a break! well its ok ill just struggle on, connor is now having a nap, he should have been asleep after dinner but has just gone off, which means he will be going to bed later! well i know i wont be up late tonight poorly or not i have to take care of the kids so he will find out how hard it is when i fuck off to bed early!!!!


----------



## phoebe

feck me!!! good on yer mother, men grrrrr:growlmad:. want me to come up with hammer in hand????:grr::grr::trouble::trouble: xxxx


----------



## phoebe

funny u should say that. i've got a sleeping creature on the sofa too. after what u just post i'm gonna wake him up. just for the hell of it hehehehe:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

did you wake him??? hahahahhahahahah


----------



## poppy666

MC hope your ok sweetie, men are useless when ill, but us as mothers have to struggle on cos we cant just go bed. Korben started choking on something half hour ago n couldnt breathe omg i shit it, we called ambulance but time they came korben had got down what he was choking on... phew tell ya i was having heart attack i just paniced n gave my OH him to try get the obstruction out :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> thanks mommyv, i'm ok just tired and drained. and without being horrid the talk of poppy's situ and tink's friend and suicide is messing with my head a bit. i am praying that poppy doesnt have to face this at home, i know what its like and am still feeling raw. its my anniversary in 2 days and i am feeling skittish to say the least. and my brother committed suicide 6 yrs ago. xmas will always be a bag of mixed feelings i am afraid xxx please dont take any offence anybody please, none is intended at all. its just me and my demons xxxx:hugs:

Dont feel aweful sweetie can understand :hugs: took some pain killers, not sure if some of the cramping was cos im constipated ( can hear you laughing now) :haha: Its ok Pheobe (( big hugs))) :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. I'm snowed in and feeling a bit down in the dumps about my fertility situation. My 17 year old sil is due any day now and I've just been told i will prob never get preg naturally if at all. So unfair. Really dont want to go mils Xmas day.

Sending hugs to those who are feeling down and stressed.

X


----------



## Hopes314

poppy-:hugs:hope you dont have to go through this naturally at home, hopefully you can avoid a lot of pain.


----------



## Hopes314

magpies-it must be so hard! i cant even imagine how you feel honestly. hoping youll get your miracle baby!


----------



## Hopes314

as for me- my cramping is pretty much gone, not sure if thats a good thing or a bad thing.
spotting is gone, cm is back to white/yellow creamy. cervix is really high now finally. as of today i officially missed AF! (was due thursday or friday) And husband and I started last night at 4 wks with weekly belly pics. 
Just hoping this turns out well :(


----------



## 4magpies

Im still hoping but thats all ive got. Keeping trying. Just keep swimming just keep swimming swim swim swim.

X


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> as for me- my cramping is pretty much gone, not sure if thats a good thing or a bad thing.
> spotting is gone, cm is back to white/yellow creamy. cervix is really high now finally. as of today i officially missed AF! (was due thursday or friday) And husband and I started last night at 4 wks with weekly belly pics.
> Just hoping this turns out well :(

Think positive sweetie :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

Trying poppy! I'm just such a worrier lol. It seems things are doing what they are supposed to do, but I hate not knowing. And being on here, there are SO many sad stories of early losses. It makes it seem so common!


----------



## poppy666

Yes there is and the other week i blamed myself for what was happening to me because i use to read those sad stories :dohh: but i know im not to blame.

Hopes you will have a healthy pregnancy & will probably worry every week your pregnant its just normal every women never feels safe till they're holding their babies, but you just have to relax, its out of our hands if it does happen :kiss:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> thanks mommyv, i'm ok just tired and drained. and without being horrid the talk of poppy's situ and tink's friend and suicide is messing with my head a bit. i am praying that poppy doesnt have to face this at home, i know what its like and am still feeling raw. its my anniversary in 2 days and i am feeling skittish to say the least. and my brother committed suicide 6 yrs ago. xmas will always be a bag of mixed feelings i am afraid xxx please dont take any offence anybody please, none is intended at all. its just me and my demons xxxx:hugs:
> 
> Dont feel aweful sweetie can understand :hugs: took some pain killers, not sure if some of the cramping was cos im constipated ( can hear you laughing now) :haha: Its ok Pheobe (( big hugs))) :hugs:Click to expand...

Thankyou for being so gracious Popples xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

popples woop woop fishy fadge hows the pain hun

sooooooo guys ive bought a predictor test for crimbo day if af doesnt come fingers crossed

things are still gloomy in our family with nan so this would be the tonic we need 
had twinges near belly button and like stitch pain my side going round morrisons x


----------



## 4magpies

Poppy just noticed your from lancs. Where abouta?

X


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh my, whats happening here? Tooooooooooo much suffering.....I can't believe this Christmas :( I'm sending out the biggest, fattest of hugs out to you all :hugs: :hug: :hugs: Wish there was more I could do :( 

Well if it helps, I'll share my good news. I heard bubbas heart beat for the first time this afternoon on my angel sounds doppler I got after Phoebe recommended it. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mrsamy, I had the same sort of pains, and your temps look just fine honey :happydance: yes they may plummet when af is due, but I've still seen that on charts who have got BFP's x

Phoebe, don't feel bad for that post. I get it, and I totally understand. I just wish I would help more. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Magpies, I'm praying for you Miracle....... :hugs:

Pops, If anything happens before go straight to hospital. I so hope it doesn't happen before Wednesday :( xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh my, whats happening here? Tooooooooooo much suffering.....I can't believe this Christmas :( I'm sending out the biggest, fattest of hugs out to you all :hugs: :hug: :hugs: Wish there was more I could do :(
> 
> Well if it helps, I'll share my good news. I heard bubbas heart beat for the first time this afternoon on my angel sounds doppler I got after Phoebe recommended it. x

woohoo on the heartbeat tink yay xxxx:baby::happydance::baby::happydance:xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:) I was getting worried..........i tried a few days ago to no avail. Today its strong as a galloping horse :happydance: thanks for telling me about it Phoebe! Bargain :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

the 1st couple of times i used it i got worried too as i couldnt hear anything. but as i got further along i found it easily xxxx:flower:


----------



## poppy666

4magpies said:


> Poppy just noticed your from lancs. Where abouta?
> 
> X

Burnley sweetie, where abouts are you?

Amy im ok now thanks ains subsided thank god was on pins this morning x

Thanks Tink i will :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Poppy I live in darwen. I work in burnley and blackburn.

Small world.

X


----------



## poppy666

LOL My brother lives in Blackburn :p i shop over there all the time cos Burnley shite :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

How fast is your phoebe? Mine is 154BPM so :happydance: for a girly heartbeat lol x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Tink could be a boy tho korbens ranged from 140-160 they do say lower rate boys, higher girls :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol yeah I know, but still :haha: I personally have no preference but it would be a bit more balanced x


----------



## poppy666

LOL yeah well fx :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

yay tink! so exciting that you got to hear the heart beat! i didnt realize those little home doppler things could work as early as.. 10 weeks!? well that gives me hope that i can hold out lol.


----------



## mothercabbage

where d o you get these doppler things? xx


----------



## poppy666

Can get the Angelsound off Amazon for £20 free postage :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its brill :) Best £20 I've ever spent! Kids have all been listening in tonight, I can hear it moving too awwwwwwww x


----------



## mothercabbage

really!!!! thanx poppy...xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

husband and i were looking at those little home doppler things like months ago (yes we started looking at baby stuff like forever ago!) cant wait to have a reason to get baby stuff. ive been putting in some SERIOUS effort this past 6 months NOT buying baby stuff lol


----------



## Hopes314

MC- we are only 6 days apart!! Our due dates are going to be almost exactly the same!!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hello ladies!

Congrats on the heartbeat Tink :)

@Amy, u symptoms sound great! I think u should test lol the suspense is killing me n xmas is like a whole week away, even thinking about it makes me wana pee on 1 of my tests haha x


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes im due 20th aug...but always go over with :baby: if baby dream is preggo she due around same time too!


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> hopes im due 20th aug...but always go over with :baby: if baby dream is preggo she due around same time too!

Doctor is calling me 6 wks bc of last period so she said due Aug 10th, but when she sees the ultrasound in a week and a half im sure my due date will be back to like Aug 26th like I originally figured out.


----------



## Hopes314

i guess babydream better make this happen then! :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

we are in serious need of more december bfps guys.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Serious need!!!!!! :hugs:

Hopes, I was looking ages ago too, and right when I got my BFP. Now I know exactly what i want to get lol roll on 12 weeks so I can get out and BUY BUY BUY :haha: x


----------



## Hopes314

Ugh, I know. How will I ever survive another 8 weeks without telling anyone/buying anything!


----------



## Hopes314

And we are definitely NOT finding out if its a boy or girl. So.. we will be able to get everything so early!! lol terrible.


----------



## Hopes314

^edit that. we are not waiting just so we can get stuff earlier like that sounded lol. we are waiting because we think the surprise would be so exciting. haha


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Hopes, i knew what you meant :haha: i thought I'd be terrible but have only brought a couple of items.....a steraliser cause it was on sale and some bottles lol Gonna buy its first outfit after the scan if all is well on the 30th, you'll last out, I found the urge dyed down a little and i could control it after a while lol x


----------



## Hopes314

lol yes i think one of the first things we will get is a first outfit/going home outfit. it will be after we hit the 12 week mark and then have another scan to make sure everything is good. ugh


----------



## ToxicFox92

AF due around today, getitng mild cramps, headaches and spots.. :(
I was hoping to get my BFP in time for christmas.


----------



## Hopes314

toxic- have you tested?


----------



## ToxicFox92

no not yet. i just feel my symptoms are very much like AF, i'm scared i get a -


----------



## Hopes314

Got my bfp a week ago, however yesterday af was due for me. my exact symptoms were cramping and spotting (along with a few other normal af symptoms like skin break out and sore bbs). Test! get it off your chest and you'll know and wont be worrying.


----------



## ToxicFox92

i don't need to pee right now.
and the tests are on the coffee table in my lounge and i wanted to keep it a secret from OH that im testing incase i get my + :lol:


----------



## Hopes314

hehe i had all these nice little plans on how to tell OH if positive. what ended up REALLY happening? after he left for work i randomly tested at like 10dpo on a whim. texted him a pic of the positive test. he called me freaking out. (no way i could have waited 13 more hours til he got home!) lol

also- my tests are darker when i dont really have to pee and i just squeeze a little out lol. i think its because its fresh and not diluted with a ton of whatever id been drinking.


----------



## Damita

:haha: the tricks of peeing on tests :winkwink:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:...ladies
If you ladies have seen or heard from my period, please send her to me
Thanks :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

haha i know damita!! ive been peeing on SO MANY because im just being paranoid and want to see the lines get darker every day for my own reassurance. so now im a poas pro. lol


----------



## Hopes314

China- no af!?


----------



## ToxicFox92

Haha, i don't even think i could squeeze any out atm :O


----------



## Damita

I'm just waiting on ovulation.. should be in the next few days, persona hasn't started flashing the egg symbol at me yet..


----------



## Damita

China girl said:


> :wave::hi:...ladies
> If you ladies have seen or heard from my period, please send her to me
> Thanks :haha:

Have you tested hun? :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> China- no af!?

No :af: I feel like she wants to come, but I don't have the cramps
That come with it. I took a FRER @ 12dpo & it was a :bfn: so I doubt I'm pregnant....now its just a waiting game for :af:


----------



## poppy666

Fingers crossed for you CG :hugs: :dust::dust:


----------



## China girl

Thanks Poppy!!!


----------



## babydream

Hello girls,

Tink, yay for heartbeat hun, i'm defo getting one of that when it's my time.

Poppy, thinking of you hun, hope you don't have to go through that at home. 

MC, poor stevie, i know men can be a bit painful when ill but hun, i think i know how he feels. Don't be too hard on him. 

Phoebe, hi, don't feel bad about that post hun, hope you're okay. xx

China girl and toxic, pleeeease test!!!

Damita, fx for ov soon xx

Hopes, i know how you feel about shopping, its hard to avoid going into Mothercare, i'd buy everything. 

Asfm, i had a really shitty day! Dh and i left home to walk to the local walk in clinic to see a doctor for me and 6 teenagers started to provoke a fight with him. I had to call the police but of course they didn't come cause of the snow. It was mainly verbal abuse from them with a few snow balls but things were really scary and i was in tears. I hate living here already with drug dealers, vandals and drunks and now this, i can't take anymore. I need legal advice how to get out of this shit place. So, i've been really depressed all afternoon. And! It was all for nothing as the doc said he can't give me anything!!! Aaargghhh!!!

Anyway, sorry for that :( I just had a nice relaxing bath and hope to have a good night. I'm 6dpo tomorrow, believe me Hopes, never worked on my bfp as hard as this month and if i don't get it i'll be really pissed off for suffering with this stupid cold without proper medication for nothing. Mc is trying to keep my pma bless her, i'm not easy to deal with i'm a whiny cow. 

Have a good night you all, speak tomorrow xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

I'm trying to find a kitten. I can't find any anywhere! Damnit.


----------



## Damita

@BD aww poor you hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

So sorry you certainly had a shitty day, dont think anyone can walk safely in many area's now without abuse 'scumbags' really hope you get your BFP sweetie really do :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> I'm trying to find a kitten. I can't find any anywhere! Damnit.

That was very random Toxic :haha:


----------



## ToxicFox92

I know, i'm just getting awfully frustrated, the time I can finally get one, and there's nothing.

Not even any snow to cheer me up either.

Oh, should I test with FMU tomorrow?


----------



## Damita

ToxicFox92 said:


> I know, i'm just getting awfully frustrated, the time I can finally get one, and there's nothing.
> 
> Not even any snow to cheer me up either.
> 
> Oh, should I test with FMU tomorrow?

:hugs: you'll find one :hugs:

Go for it, how many dpo are you?


----------



## ToxicFox92

i dont know, i didn't track this month but my last AF was 18/11


----------



## China girl

Toxic you started a day before me. My last one was 11/19. They say fmu is the best. Good luck you hunny....keep looking, there is a crazy cat that is just waiting for you :ha:
Baby, Im sorry you had to go through that just to walk to the clinic. I would invest in a tazer or a gun, knife or something. Shit, just pack up & move & deal with the consequences later :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Hey data :wave:


----------



## Hopes314

Hope your bfps are coming china, babydream, toxic!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

alright dirty shagggers just got into bed longgggg shift toniught


had cramping at work and got yellow sticky cm xx


----------



## babydream

My temp dropped even more!!!!!WTF???:shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave: well im waiting on temps to be put into FF...i love stalking you guys!!! :haha:
@babydream...im trying not to be too hard on stevie but he is a major twat when ill, it sounds like hes got what you have! i told you b4 you dont need PMA i got enough for the both of us here you just do the sex and the pissing :rofl::rofl: hope your a bit better today hunni .xxxxxxxhugsxxxxxxxx
@china....are you testing again or waiting it out for af?
@toxic....where are you ..:test:
@poppy...any tree up yet? xx
@tink...never took a bump pic yesterday...totally forgot!:dohh: ill do it today!:thumbup:
@coral...:wave: hope your not working too hard!!:hugs:
@hopes....hows the "bump"? any sickness yet?
@pk...hope all is well, did you take soy?? :hugs:
caz,amy,jenny,lupin, and anyone else:wave: and:hugs:
p.s not seen sleeping on for a while...hows macenzie?(spelling,sorry) hope your well .
asfm...im ok today,its freezing here but still no snow, i go out to feed and water my 2 :bunny: every morning terrified they have frozen to death, i have to defrost their water bottle everyday, ive filled their cage with hay and straw and covered their cage with an old duvet and they are in the shed, but i went to see them last night and their ears felt cold, i got so emotional...poor things....anyway come on charters!!!!! temps in FF so i can stalk....xx
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> My temp dropped even more!!!!!WTF???:shrug:

do you feel a bit better today? maybe all your temps b4/during/after Ov are too high due to illness, if its what stevie has he has had a temp for 3 days now, im clutching at straws here :dohh: did you sleep with your mouth open? :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

morning girls, just popping in quickly, I just tested, was ment to yesterday but wasn't brave enough! anyway I'm 17dpo and theres a super light second line on the frer, I almost can't see it, might test again in a bit, what do you all think?


----------



## mothercabbage

Daisys_mummy said:


> morning girls, just popping in quickly, I just tested, was ment to yesterday but wasn't brave enough! anyway I'm 17dpo and theres a super light second line on the frer, I almost can't see it, might test again in a bit, what do you all think?

pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phoebe

show us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: phoebe xx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:nope: i can't at the mo, at Butlins and forgot the bloody lead for laptop:-(


----------



## phoebe

morning all xxxxxx:hi::hi::hi:


Tink in answer to ur question y-day, i am just about to count the :baby: heart rate in a sec. not gotten round to it b4 as i am just always relieved to hear it hehehe xxxx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ohhhhhhhhhh...daisys mummy!!! well take a pic and upload when you get home!...sounds promising though!
im sooooooooooo getting one of those after xmas and new year! i want to hear baby ding dong!


----------



## phoebe

morning mother xxxx:hi::hi::hi::hi:
and in answer to ur question y-day on waking o/h up. yes i bally well did :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh...daisys mummy!!! well take a pic and upload when you get home!...sounds promising though!
> im sooooooooooo getting one of those after xmas and new year! i want to hear baby ding dong!

it is ace mother, such a comfort and relief too xxxx best score i ever spent xxx


----------



## phoebe

Daisys_mummy said:


> :nope: i can't at the mo, at Butlins and forgot the bloody lead for laptop:-(

awwwwwwwwwwww got myslf all set up for a party then lol. well still take piccies and show us when u get home. hugs and :dust::dust:for u lovely xxx


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> My temp dropped even more!!!!!WTF???:shrug:

i still think ur cooking up something in there bd xxxxx:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

@phoebe....:haha: wake the feckers up!!!
i cant wait to get one....how long did it take to arrive after you ordered it?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

Ooooh yes you must get one MC, THEY ARE SO GOOD :happydance:

Daisys mum........... NEED TO SEE!!!!!!!!!! sounds really promising, FRER's never get evaps........ xxxxxxxxxxxx

Phoebe, i re counted again last night and it had gone up to 165BPM which brought a grin to husbands face lol keep telling him what poppy said that its not at all conclusive, but he's convinced :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream, Don't panic over your temp. It could also mean implantation? I dipped at 6dpo!When your sick and its cold outside all sorts can happen to your temp. Try not to be too concerned over it and try to get better. I am a little baffled as to why your doc wouldn't give you anything, amoxacillin is fine in pregnancy when someone is suffering like you. All I can think is he's convinced its viral, which i guess it has a good chance of being...possibly swine flu. its rife again this year, the only difference is there isn't the hype surrounding it. Many people don't realize that.....tamiflu hasn't been tested enough to give out to pregnant women generally. All I can advise is regular paracetamol, saline nose drops if you have a stuffy nose, steaming, vit c, warm soothing drinks, and lots of rest :( xxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

x


----------



## mothercabbage

well i just rung out of hours docs and the woman said it sounds like swine flu, poor OH.the doc is ringing back to advise him what to do shortly......what if i get it??


----------



## mothercabbage

the doc just rang back and asked some questions, they have asked OH to go down to the hospital.....im a bit worried now......


----------



## phoebe

i dont really have a great deal of advice mother. but i think its for the best ur o/h does go and get himself checked out, maybe u should go too and let them know about ur pregnancy lovely xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

coooeeeeee is there anybody hereeeeee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

MC fx your OH is ok sweetie :kiss:

Afternoon everyone :hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:...MC, Tink, and Phoebe & everyone.
I am up early today, its not even 6am yet. But here is my update. I have one FRER left, I am going to try & hold out until :af: arrives. I am now 2 days late. I had some ewcm yesterday with what looked like brown discharge...TMI sorry. I did not have :af: cramps yesterday. I kept going to the loo thinking it was coming, but nothing. I dont want to get my hopes up at this point. Waiting games with :af: suck!!!.


----------



## China girl

MC, got prayers going up for your Dh, I pray its not the swine flu...


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx poppy and phobe...:hugs: he is still not back yet....
@amy..coooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeee
@china....:test:


----------



## phoebe

fxd and praying for some special baby dust to be heading ur way china xxxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

amy...i see temp gone back up...:test:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> thanx poppy and phobe...:hugs: he is still not back yet....
> @amy..coooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> @china....:test:

:test::test::test::test::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

China girl said:


> MC, got prayers going up for your Dh, I pray its not the swine flu...

thanx china...here is some lucky :dust: in return! xxx


----------



## poppy666

When you going to use frer then CG if af dont arrive :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy tell her to :test:...peer pressure!!:rofl:


----------



## phoebe

methinks we could be in for a good day here with china, amy,babyd and daisysmummy fxd for u all xxxxxxx:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy tell her to :test:...peer pressure!!:rofl:

:haha::haha: :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> amy...i see temp gone back up...:test:

i have with one of them from wilkinsons is it freedom 25miu??????


----------



## mothercabbage

i second what phoebe said!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> amy...i see temp gone back up...:test:
> 
> i have with one of them from wilkinsons is it freedom 25miu??????Click to expand...

i got a faint line 11dpo on 25miu test amy....poas!!!!


----------



## China girl

:rofl::rofl: @ mc
Poppy I dont know how long I'm going to wait. I want to test, but fear it will be a bfn. I guess cause I took a FRER @ 12dpo & it was a bfn, then there is no way I could be preggers


----------



## mothercabbage

china what dpo are you now?


----------



## phoebe

do it now amy hehehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

youre not listening dum dums I HAVE with the wilkinsons freedom one i fecking hate them kind of tests


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> youre not listening dum dums I HAVE with the wilkinsons freedom one i fecking hate them kind of tests

you have poas?????


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> :rofl::rofl: @ mc
> Poppy I dont know how long I'm going to wait. I want to test, but fear it will be a bfn. I guess cause I took a FRER @ 12dpo & it was a bfn, then there is no way I could be preggers

CG It all depends when you implanted sweet when the frer will pick up the hCG in your system :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl:call me dum dum:haha: i resemble that remark!!!!


and!?!? what was result?!?!?xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> youre not listening dum dums I HAVE with the wilkinsons freedom one i fecking hate them kind of tests
> 
> you have poas?????Click to expand...

are you fecking blonde or what? or just in thick mode:wacko: YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> youre not listening dum dums I HAVE with the wilkinsons freedom one i fecking hate them kind of tests

Amy may still be early everyone implants different times, yours could of only been yesterday etc takes up to 3 days for hCG to get into your system n 10miu is better xx


----------



## mothercabbage

no im brunette! lol


----------



## mrsamyrach

phoebe said:


> :rofl::rofl:call me dum dum:haha: i resemble that remark!!!!
> 
> 
> and!?!? what was result?!?!?xxx

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

i cant being doing with this you are all giving me head trauma


----------



## phoebe

thank f**k for that woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> youre not listening dum dums I HAVE with the wilkinsons freedom one i fecking hate them kind of tests
> 
> you have poas?????Click to expand...
> 
> are you fecking blonde or what? or just in thick mode:wacko: YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSClick to expand...


----------



## mothercabbage

i want a pic!!!!! :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> youre not listening dum dums I HAVE with the wilkinsons freedom one i fecking hate them kind of tests
> 
> Amy may still be early everyone implants different times, yours could of only been yesterday etc takes up to 3 days for hCG to get into your system n 10miu is better xxClick to expand...

popps im not bothered luvvie xxx


----------



## phoebe

and i am slightly rippled with a flat underside xxxxxxx:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok now im lost! was it + or negative?? i have baby brain today!? :wacko:


----------



## China girl

According to count down to pregnancy, I am 15 dpo


----------



## mrsamyrach

phoebe said:


> thank f**k for that woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> youre not listening dum dums I HAVE with the wilkinsons freedom one i fecking hate them kind of tests
> 
> you have poas?????Click to expand...
> 
> are you fecking blonde or what? or just in thick mode:wacko: YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSClick to expand...Click to expand...

why the feck are you wooing:wacko:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> youre not listening dum dums I HAVE with the wilkinsons freedom one i fecking hate them kind of tests
> 
> Amy may still be early everyone implants different times, yours could of only been yesterday etc takes up to 3 days for hCG to get into your system n 10miu is better xxClick to expand...
> 
> popps im not bothered luvvie xxxClick to expand...

I know :hugs: give it a few days Amy xxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ok now im lost! was it + or negative?? i have baby brain today!? :wacko:

Amy originally said she tested with a 25miu n nothing on it :cry: now wake up preggo brain :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

is it sunday thick dum dum today

cab-its is fecking nooooooooo and youre not having a pic


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok china poas! or im coming to get ya!!:rofl:
@amy.....do you have a frer? poas tomorrow with that.....any ss today?


----------



## mothercabbage

ok sorry amy...i must have read your original post all arse about face...soz ard!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok now im lost! was it + or negative?? i have baby brain today!? :wacko:
> 
> Amy originally said she tested with a 25miu n nothing on it :cry: now wake up preggo brain :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: that fecking told me! lol x


----------



## phoebe

oh shit its snowing again :growlmad:


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> ok china poas! or im coming to get ya!!:rofl:
> @amy.....do you have a frer? poas tomorrow with that.....any ss today?

nope only a crimbo predictor and i have a dull ache in my side and boil in my fadge


----------



## ToxicFox92

I got my BFN today. :)
If still no AF in a few days I'll test again but i doubt i am.
Hopefully my AF will stay away till after christmas, but knowing my luck she'll come around this week :(


----------



## poppy666

Sorry Toxic hang in there :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok now im lost! was it + or negative?? i have baby brain today!? :wacko:
> 
> Amy originally said she tested with a 25miu n nothing on it :cry: now wake up preggo brain :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: that fecking told me! lol xClick to expand...

:haha: ya plank :dohh:


----------



## phoebe

soz amy. like mc i read ur stuff wrong. better luck tom fxd


----------



## mrsamyrach

right pair of dums dums on here this afternoon x


----------



## China girl

MC, I might wait one more day to test. If my af is late, its usually a day or two at the most. Going to wait till Tuesday, that should be plenty of time for her to come or build up enough hcg (sp) to show on a test


----------



## phoebe

mrsamyrach said:


> right pair of dums dums on here this afternoon x

cheers love u too x


----------



## mothercabbage

@poppy! :rofl: @plank
@amy....yuk! a boil in yer fadge! :sick:
@china so will you test FMU tomorrow?? :yipee:
@phoebe....:wave: fellow dum dum! :haha:


----------



## phoebe

hey there dum dum hehehehe xxx:thumbup::thumbup: at least i'm not alone in the fog:haha::dohh:


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> @poppy! :rofl: @plank
> @amy....yuk! a boil in yer fadge! :sick:
> @china so will you test FMU tomorrow?? :yipee:
> @phoebe....:wave: fellow dum dum! :haha:

well it was yesterday but ok now lol

cab what sensivity is the predictor xx


----------



## China girl

I will see how today goes, before I will say Yes. But I'm leaning more towards Tuesday


----------



## mrsamyrach

China girl said:


> I will see how today goes, before I will say Yes. But I'm leaning more towards Tuesday

china ill piss if you will xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh both piss :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok china....test FMU tomorrow, and amy predictor is 12.5miu....my avatar is 13dpo...phoebe, at least i have you dum dum to guide me through the fog :rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

@ mother yay!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: xxxx


----------



## phoebe

was gonna call myself 'cute but stupid', but dum dum is betterer :haha::haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> ok china....test FMU tomorrow, and amy predictor is 12.5miu....my avatar is 13dpo...phoebe, at least i have you dum dum to guide me through the fog :rofl::rofl:

is that good


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok china....test FMU tomorrow, and amy predictor is 12.5miu....my avatar is 13dpo...phoebe, at least i have you dum dum to guide me through the fog :rofl::rofl:
> 
> is that goodClick to expand...

yea its as good as a FRER, but you get 30 mins to read the result....well thats if its the same predictor i got, is it in a peachy/pink box? open it and read instructions


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> was gonna call myself 'cute but stupid', but dum dum is betterer :haha::haha:

well how about yum yum dum dum :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

@mother :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::awww::awww::awww: me like that a lot xxxxx is hubby back yet????xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok china....test FMU tomorrow, and amy predictor is 12.5miu....my avatar is 13dpo...phoebe, at least i have you dum dum to guide me through the fog :rofl::rofl:
> 
> is that goodClick to expand...
> 
> yea its as good as a FRER, but you get 30 mins to read the result....well thats if its the same predictor i got, is it in a peachy/pink box? open it and read instructionsClick to expand...

yeah its in peachy box im just read it now x


----------



## China girl

My bfn @ 15 dpo looks just like it did @ 12dpo. So, now we wait for af to show. I hope she shows soon, would like to be ride of her by Christmas:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

CG i hope she shows her ugly ass soon too for you :hug:


----------



## ToxicFox92

I feel like punching someone in the fucking face.


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> My bfn @ 15 dpo looks just like it did @ 12dpo. So, now we wait for af to show. I hope she shows soon, would like to be ride of her by Christmas:thumbup:

hugs china xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

ToxicFox92 said:


> I feel like punching someone in the fucking face.

Well damn Toxic, you want to talk about it!!:haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

violence is not the way xx


----------



## poppy666

ToxicFox92 said:


> I feel like punching someone in the fucking face.

Can tell your a little pissed off on fb, hope your ok Toxic xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

My bets friends boyfriend thinks it's okay to talk to me like a piece of shit, when i was there for him and told my friend everything that he was too chickenshit to tell her. he threatened to get me beaten up, and said that it's no wonder no one likes me... and this all spiraled out of control when i said "k" on msn, and he started going crazy at me for it.
wtf is the world coming to.


----------



## mothercabbage

nope he's not back yet yum yum dum dum.....:shrug:
amy does it say 12.5miu...bet its the same as mine, my line started faint but then by 5 mins it was blarring pink/purple....good luck chick xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

ToxicFox92 said:


> My bets friends boyfriend thinks it's okay to talk to me like a piece of shit, when i was there for him and told my friend everything that he was too chickenshit to tell her. he threatened to get me beaten up, and said that it's no wonder no one likes me... and this all spiraled out of control when i said "k" on msn, and he started going crazy at me for it.
> wtf is the world coming to.

you know what to do block him and shes not a best friend if she allows her dickhead of a botfriend to talk to you like that they are not worth it


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> nope he's not back yet yum yum dum dum.....:shrug:
> amy does it say 12.5miu...bet its the same as mine, my line started faint but then by 5 mins it was blarring pink/purple....good luck chick xx

yerah cab 12.5 and 30 mins xx


----------



## poppy666

Leave it a few more days Amy then piddle on it :kiss:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Right Girlies 

Ready for some pics :happydance::happydance:

https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/19122010520.jpg

https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/19122010540.jpg

I've just gone out to super drugs and got some more tests and will test again tomorrow, but I hope we have finally done it:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

OMG I SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IT DM :happydance::happydance: hold bladder n do later :haha:


----------



## China girl

mrsamyrach said:


> ToxicFox92 said:
> 
> 
> My bets friends boyfriend thinks it's okay to talk to me like a piece of shit, when i was there for him and told my friend everything that he was too chickenshit to tell her. he threatened to get me beaten up, and said that it's no wonder no one likes me... and this all spiraled out of control when i said "k" on msn, and he started going crazy at me for it.
> wtf is the world coming to.
> 
> you know what to do block him and shes not a best friend if she allows her dickhead of a botfriend to talk to you like that they are not worth itClick to expand...

I agree with you Amy, friends dont do that. Toxic, you need to seperate your self from the both of them for awhile. And if your best friend asks, then you tell her the truth. She will show you how true her friendship is to you by her reaction or the comments she makes.


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, girls!!! Wow, I can't believe it's been like 5 days since I've been on! I think I've worked 48 hours or so in the past days, though! Just wanted to check in and send my love and fair share of:dust: I work all day today, but I'll be able to read back through the hundred, or so, pages I missed tomorrow, as I don't go to work til 5! Can't wait til January and I can go back to working part time!

Update on me-so AF came 5 or 6 days later than I expected, still confused on when O was based on symptoms. Still REALLY confused on the 3 or 4 weeks prior to that, too. Something was def. up, but I'm not even going to think about it. AF came-that's that. DEFINITELY going to use OPKs this month-I'm not risking it again. Perhaps since we're going to start BDing Christmas night, or so, we'll be more relaxed since work calms down that week, and the holiday will be over. 

I hope everyone is well, and wish I could stay and chat, but need to shower before work. Have a great day, and you're all in my thoughts :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## China girl

I see it too DM!!!!:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## mrsamyrach

China girl said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToxicFox92 said:
> 
> 
> My bets friends boyfriend thinks it's okay to talk to me like a piece of shit, when i was there for him and told my friend everything that he was too chickenshit to tell her. he threatened to get me beaten up, and said that it's no wonder no one likes me... and this all spiraled out of control when i said "k" on msn, and he started going crazy at me for it.
> wtf is the world coming to.
> 
> you know what to do block him and shes not a best friend if she allows her dickhead of a botfriend to talk to you like that they are not worth itClick to expand...
> 
> I agree with you Amy, friends dont do that. Toxic, you need to seperate your self from the both of them for awhile. And if your best friend asks, then you tell her the truth. She will show you how true her friendship is to you by her reaction or the comments she makes.Click to expand...

if the best friend ask tell her to feck off x


----------



## mrsamyrach

sorry dm i dont see anything but im shit anyway


----------



## babydream

I see it DM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Girls got to fly, got to see Father Christmas! But I've already got what I want for xmas:happydance:

:dust: to everyone else still waiting, Amy and china are you testing tomorrow?

I so wasn't possitive about this month and even got a bit upset around 11dpo as I thought I was out.


----------



## mrsamyrach

dunno daisy x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:hugs:Amy you'll get no pressure from me hun, After ntnp for 3yrs then ttc for past 5 months, I was too shit scared to test yesterday, couldn't believe it when I got a super faint line this morn, spent all day yesterday running to the loo looking for af:blush:

Hubby isn't getting his hopes up yet but will just have to wait and see.


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> :hugs:Amy you'll get no pressure from me hun, After ntnp for 3yrs then ttc for past 5 months, I was too shit scared to test yesterday, couldn't believe it when I got a super faint line this morn, spent all day yesterday running to the loo looking for af:blush:
> 
> Hubby isn't getting his hopes up yet but will just have to wait and see.

i know hun xxxxxxx:hugs:
its just if its bfn i dont know honestly how long i can carry on x


----------



## poppy666

DM You need to take me off your bfp list sweetie :kiss:

Amy test when your ready :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hey girlies,

Sorry for bfn girls hopefully in a few days. Amy too, fx its all gonna be okay.

Eesoja, sorry for af, the nasty witch!!

Tink, thanks hun, tbh you freaked me out with the swine flu idea but i'm feeling much better today and there's a huge fecking cold sore on my lips which usually means the end of the cold for me. Not happy with that, ugly stupid thing for xmas. 

Hope everyone's okay. I'm fed up with charts and shit, cba anymore so i'm giving up. I'm not gonna get up at the crack of dawn (or a fart of a sparrow??) to take my temp for nothing. All this mess ffs!!! I'm just gonna wait for af. Due on boxing day, sooooo far away!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Babydream hope your ok :hug:


----------



## Damita

OMG DM I can see it :yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

i see it DM.....:yipee:


----------



## Hopes314

WOW. a lot of posts since last night huh? I just read through everything and had all this stuff to say to everyone, but now I forget and I've gotten it all mixed up:dohh:

DM-looks like a line to me! Are you sure you are 17 dpo?

I thought I had all this TTC info down pat, but I still feel confused. I think today I am only 16dpo. But I have TONS of prego symptoms and my lines on hpts are darker than the control lines now. This morning husband and I ran out to the store to pick up some breakfast stuff, and I almost vomited in the store from not eating yet today. 

MC-do you have a lot of symptoms and really dark lines? I hope I'm 16dpo and have my days right. I feel confused.


----------



## mothercabbage

yea my symptoms kicking in, my nose is far too eager...i smell dog shit all the time!!...no i dont have a dog!:shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

I'm getting bloodwork done tomorrow, I dont know when I'll get the results, but I'm certainly interested to know what kinda hcg levels are going on right now!


----------



## mothercabbage

why are you confused hopes??


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> why are you confused hopes??

i think because ive hardly missed my period and so should be on track with a lot of the girls who are testing right now. it makes me think that my dates are wrong or something. wont know until bloods or scan i guess?

Also, was throwing away my old tests (yes i had kept them all in a cabinet in the bathroom!) and saw that the frer i took on cd36 actually has a faint pink line, looks like DM's line from today. If im 16 dpo now, on cd36 id have been 7dpo. Dono. Just not sure of where I'm at exactly.:shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

everyone is diff hopes, we all can just estimate OV and we all implant and release hcg at diff rates, so even if you were on same CD and Ov day your test could be a diff shade of pink x


----------



## Hopes314

too bad things werent more obvious right? lol :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I did the same Hopes, read through then forgot everything :rofl:

DM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can see a line honey!!!!!!!!! tell me when we can have out BFP party :hugs:

Babydream, don't be freaked out by swine flu, its no more dangerous than seasonal flu. Believe me I have looked after very sick children with chronic illness with it in hospital. Its not to monster we fear it to be, its just a little different thats all :hugs: Glad to hear you seem to be on the mend, just in time for Crimbo :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, everyones different with symptoms and test lines......all that matters is you have your BFP, and soon will know when to expect your bubba ding dong. Try not to get hung up bout dates, if anything I would guess your a couple of days further along than you think, which is by no means a bad thing lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: tink how was your day? xx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No bad MC :hugs: tired out. Been blitzing the house lol the house is reluctant......:haha: got me cow prints on and some din dins :) How are you this evening MC? x


----------



## mothercabbage

im just relaxing, had a stressful day with OH but all is ok now....im very tired and can smell dog shit!! my nose is ALIVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! pmsl x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: I hear ya MC, I have the nose of a blood hound! lol Dog poop? yuck! :haha:

Oh yeah! thanks MC I remember what i forgot to say now, hope your DH is ok, what happened with him in the end? Wish Docs wouldn't panic people like that... x


----------



## Hopes314

what on EARTH are cow prints? you guys always talk about your cow prints! I picture a giant pair of PJs with feet.. that have spots like a cow lol


----------



## China girl

:af: found me:happydance:...she got held up in traffic yesterday...so glad to see her.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes........you are right :rofl: its a giant babygrow with feet attached. Its white with black spodges on and a pink trim. Zips up the front :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

They sell them in a big high street budget clothing chain store here in the uk for £8 :haha: very comfy x


----------



## mothercabbage

awww china! you ok? xx im assuming with:happydance: you are..
@tink..they said it could be swine flu, mixed with normal flu advised meds for him, but he seems better now, ive doped him up....he's not grunting as much x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww China :hugs: or :happydance: which ever you want honey x

MC, glad he's stopped grunting lol I hate it when Men are sick......


----------



## Damita

Gingerbread men for my husbands work and Christmas tree gingerbread decs.. so cute :happydance:

I made them and DH decorated them :thumbup:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs732.ash1/162604_463342886641_546376641_5982363_5584047_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1372.snc4/164416_475916846243_529461243_6337818_1123343_n.jpg


----------



## mothercabbage

lol @ damitas biscuits....very nice xxx


----------



## caz & bob

they look lovely them hun could just eat one x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooohhhhh!!!! nom nom nom!!!! They are fab :happydance: x


----------



## Damita

Thanks ladies :yipee:


----------



## babydream

yum yum yum damita!!!!! funny looking men lol


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hopes........you are right :rofl: its a giant babygrow with feet attached. Its white with black spodges on and a pink trim. Zips up the front :rofl: x

Seriously? :haha:



Damita- your cookies look so good! I love making gingerbread men and making them look like people I know!!


----------



## Hopes314

I want cow prints :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Tink if your around can you advice me, ive started bleeding lightly just now but im home on my own with korben, epu told me other day if i start to call them, but what can they do? im so scared dont know what to do x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Seriously :) :rofl: I also have a pair in pink with polka spots on the arms lol


----------



## mothercabbage

get them from primark...i need some x


----------



## Hopes314

poppy- maybe call them and tell them your situation and they can advise you. maybe if you go in later when your oh is home to help with korben? id call epu anyway!


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Seriously :) :rofl: I also have a pair in pink with polka spots on the arms lol

I have a pair of PJs with feet, I call them my "footie jammies." They are blue with white spots and zip up the front. However, these kinds of things are really hard to find here in the US lol. Theyre like the only pair I own. Jealous of your cow prints :cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, don't panic honey, you have a little time I would guess. Take some pain killers and ring EPU. STRESS to them your situation and how frightened you are. Depending on what they say, is there anyone who can come over honey? xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

tried ringing n ringing no one picking up phone, my other son here my oh is in london x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok honey. Like I said, you prob have a little time. Keep trying them, and get Korben settled and some bits packed just in case you can go in. Different hospitals operate in different ways so its impossible of me to say what they will be able to do for you. But from what you have said, i think you wanted to be on your own and in hospital. So I hope they will be able to accommodate that :hugs: XXXXXX


----------



## mothercabbage

did you manage to get hold of them poppy? :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

They said to go in but doctor wont see me till the morning, but i will be stopping in tonight once i sort korben out with my friend, going now n thanks xx


----------



## mothercabbage

all the best poppy and im thinking of you hunni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm glad you can go in honey, I hoped they would let you. I'm sure you will just spot for a while, and you will hopefully see doctor before anything more happens. Thats my prayer anyway.........i'm thinking of you honey xxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs: Poppy :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

aww poppy:hugs::hugs: i hope this will all be over for you soon


----------



## babydream

Oh poppy!!!! Thinking of you Hun! I know you wanted to do this on your own but I wish I could hold your hands through it! :cry::cry:


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Had a busy weekend! Had my sons Christmas karate party last night. He won student of the year:happydance: he got a trophy, medal purple belt and toysrus gift card, he was happy!
Then I had to work last night. Today had a friends birthday party and haven't been home long, so tired.

Daisysmum congrats sweety:happydance:

Sorry for bfn, cg and Amy. 

Poppy sorry you are going through this sweety:hugs:

:hi: everyone else, cabbage, phoebe, tink, eesoja, toxic, damita, babyd, hopes, , anyone I may of missed sorry:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Coudnt get anyone for korben, my bleeding has stopped for last few hours so im just praying to god it holds off now till morning then im ringing EPU to say i'll come in & hope they take me down for surgery sometime during day. OH is coming up from Kent after 9am so he be home around 5ish...

My friend will have korben.

Thanks everyone n sorry i proper stressed out earlier i just went into panic mode :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

aww :hugs: poppy! praying for you hun, and i hope you're ok. i hope things hold off until you see the doc tomorrow sweetie. :hugs: 

DM! :hugs::happydance: so happy for you sweetie! can't wait to see your "official" bfp!! yay!

amy, nothing's settled yet for you sweetie... you test again whenever you're ready hun. :hugs:

CG, sorry the witch got you hun...we're in the same boat. :hugs:

well, i'll be starting the soy tonight girls. 160mg. odd for me i had 2 heavy af days (that's usual) but today i've had almost nothing. very little. :shrug: not sure what to think about that. 

anyway, dh has to take a test for his teacher certification tomorrow and then we'll be driving up to Charleston. we're going to spend a few days there with his brother while the kids are with my ex. then it'll be back down to orlando for Christmas Eve. and we still have to finish Christmas shopping, so it will be a busy week, but i guess Christmas week usually is! anyway, i'll try to get on tomorrow to chat with you girls. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning all :hugs:

Pops, I'm sure the bleeding will be ok till you have everything set. Nothing is mapped out but i know a lot of women experience light bleeding for some time before the actual miscarriage. I'll be thinking of you all day, wish I could do more :hugs: xxxxx

Coral, Sounds like a busy weekend for you, bet yoour shattered! Thats great news about your son, so pleased for him! :awww: x

PK busy busy for you too then! Hope it goes well for DH and you get all your shopping done! Speak to you soon x


----------



## Damita

@pk good luck to DH :)

@coral yay student of the year

@poppy :hugs: thinking of you

Morning Tink :wave:


----------



## poppy666

Im still home, had a crap night sleep with korben... only spotted a bit around 4ish when i went for a bottle, rang EPU they wont bring the operation forward because there is a list WTF!! but they said i can come in to be accessed :shrug: wots the point :growlmad:

Hope to god i just spot till wednesday now x


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all...:wave:
@poppy....poor you! fx for just spotting until wednesday..:hugs: 
@pk..gl to dh...:hugs:
where are the testers today???
asfm...oh is really not well still.i really hope me and the kids dont get this!! he is currently snoring away on the sofa...


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi girlies, we are officially snowed in at Butlins, they're not letting any one off the resort :-(

I tested again this morning and couldn't even see a faint line, I'm now 2 days late and FF puts me at 18dpo :shrug: gor sore boobs and keep getting headaches, getting fed up with my stupid body!!!!!!

Poppy :hugs: huni and I'll move your name on my sig in a mo!


----------



## mothercabbage

dm.....is it a - then?? that was deffo a line yesterday......:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

DM May be your wee a bit concentrated when you tested? 

Just thought id leave a message for Pheobe, thinking about you sweetie :hug:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

MC I know hun, defo a line! I'm hoping that because we're going out in the evening's and I'm drinking too much JT0's my urines not concerntrated enough in the morning! 

I feel like I'm going to the loo more but that may be because I'm drinking more:shrug:

Very confused right now, I didn't even get a + on a test when i was preg with Daisy, got it confirmed from the doctors!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy...is phoebe ok, did i miss something??


----------



## mothercabbage

Daisys_mummy said:


> MC I know hun, defo a line! I'm hoping that because we're going out in the evening's and I'm drinking too much JT0's my urines not concerntrated enough in the morning!
> 
> I feel like I'm going to the loo more but that may be because I'm drinking more:shrug:
> 
> Very confused right now, I didn't even get a + on a test when i was preg with Daisy, got it confirmed from the doctors!

ive looked back at yesterdays test, there is deffo a line there!! drink less!! get that pee concentrated!! :haha: gl and :dust: x


----------



## poppy666

DM my testing was better with SMU so maybe hold your bladder for 4-10hrs then poas :haha:

Yes MC i think its today that Pheobe lost her first baby, so will be a very hard day for her & i probs not making things better for her :dohh: x


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yes i do remember her saying.....:dohh: sorry phoebe.....:hugs: to you...thought you had been unusually quiet today xxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

alright fanny hatchetts xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

Poppy I know everyone is different but I spotted for a few days before my MC:hugs: hope it stays light until Wednesday hun.

DM I agree try to not drink and pee when you dont feel like you have to it should be more concentrated.:hugs:

MC how are you feeling:hugs: hope you dont get the flu

Hi Tink hows your bump doing, I need to get one of them angelsounds doppler. How early can you hear the heartbeat?

Phoebe, thinking of you today:hugs:

PK busy week for you:hugs:

ASFM, just trying to catch up on all my washing and cleaning, been so lazy. Slept late today as DH is off and now feel like half my day was wasted. Supposed to work tonight but if we get more snow and roads are bad I'm not going. Saturday the delivery never showed because of the snow so we have nothing to do. I'd rather be home that tidying the shelves time drag and drags!


----------



## coral11680

Hi Amy, are u testing today or waiting it out?


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> alright fanny hatchetts xxxx

Afternoon gobbit :haha: how you feeling?

Coral im praying thats what i'll do n trying not to do anything apart from dealing with korben x


----------



## coral11680

Pops I'm praying for you too, but think you'll be ok. Maybe take some ibuprofen at the first sign of a cramp:hugs: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww yes thinking of Phoebe today :hugs: xxxx

Pops, sounds like your doing the best thing. Try and take it easy :hugs: x

YOU DEFO HAD A LINE THERE DM, hoping for a nice clear line the next time you test :hugs:

Coral, i think you should find it at about 10 weeks, that seems to be the general opinion on here. A few have found it early, and a few later. Almost everyone by 12 weeks though :happydance: I find if i do it with a full bladder its easier to find. You need to put the probe really low early on, I find mine just above my bikini line and usually slightly to one side. Its a bit tricky cause you may hear your own heartbeat, as there is a main artery in that area. Anyhow, I'll give you pointers when you give it a go. I recommend getting some extra gel, it was only about £1 for an extra bottle and I can see myself going through tons :haha: Gonna record it soon to share, best sound in the universe...... x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Amy, how ya doing bird? x


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: good morning luvs... just trying to catch up on laundry here too. thanks for the wishes for dh :hugs: fxx he passes! it's not a hard test, but a lot of questions on stuff that nobody remembers past high school, so we'll see...xxxx

poppy :hugs: hoping things hold off for you til wed then sweetie! i can't believe they have a "list"!! that's crazy, but i think you'll be alright :hugs:

@phoebe :hugs: i'm sure you're having a hard time of it today sweetie, but we're here if you need us.

@amy how u hun? :hugs:

@DM...there was defo a line yesterday sweetie. if you never got a line with daisy either, maybe it's just the way your body processes the hcg :shrug: i think you caught the eggy this time sweetie :happydance::hugs:

@MC...fx you don't get sick sweetie! hope oh gets better soon...he needs to be taking care of you!!! :haha:

@tink and coral, hello sweeties :hugs: i hope you both have a good day!


----------



## coral11680

Thanks Tink, will def get one! Also I asked you before but you didnt answer probably missed my post a few days ago. Is your midwife Margaret? Also I still havent had the bloodwork done. She gave me a container for a urine test to take when I get the bloods done, but she also gave me another, I cant remember what she said:wacko: is it for another urine test for another time? any ideas?


----------



## Daisys_mummy

This is defo going to be a weekend away I won't be forgetting in a hurry!

The main road out of Minehead is closed due to snow but Butlins have been great and allowed us to stay another night (free of charge) if we wish, Just want it to stop bloody snowing so we can try and get home!

Hubby has packed my tests in the car somewhere and now because of you lot I'm clock watching til I can test again:rofl: Looks like I might be taking a trek to the car in the blizzard:happydance:

Would make it an even more memorable weekend if I got a line I didn't have to squint to see:rofl:

Coral the snow is heading your way hun, I'd stay in doors where it's warm and cozy


----------



## TTC2308

Good Morning Girls,

Hope everyone is doing well. I am ready for the warm weather to be here. Supposed to be mid 60's to low 70's starting tomorrow and going through to New Years. I am excited about that because we bought DH a swingset for Christmas.

MC -I havent saw any bump pics????

MrsAmy - Are u testing again today?


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

Sending big :hug: to Poppy and Phoebe today- thinking about you two and hope things are going ok today.

@PK- FX for OH's test!
@Coral- yay for your son! Woohoo!
@MC- make sure you don't get sick from hubs....disinfect!
@DM- I see the line hun- please hold your pee and :test: again!!!!!

To all the other lovely ding dongs- I hope you are all doing well!!!!

AFM, Been so busy that I haven't been able to be on much. I am leaving Wednesday for Florida and probably won't be on again until after Christmas...

I have my first 'real' appt today- SO nervous and excited at the same time. FXing that it goes well and I get to hear baby's heartbeat. I will be so stressed if I don't get to hear it- it was my signal that I could tell everyone on Christmas about the :baby:. If I don't hear it, don't know what I will do....probably not tell anyone and worry until the next appt. :shrug:

:dust: to all the testers this week...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Coral, well I only got one urine container for the MSU sample for microbiology sent with the bloods. I went to aveley med centre on a wednesday morning, they also to Mondays and Fridays for bloods. Don't know when they do you your docs? its till 11:30. If you have another container I expect it is for you to take in to your next app, since you have it dipped everytime you have an appointment. I have Mari? lol thats what her name appears like, but she said it will be any of the same team that sees me, and our team is the same as i can go to either clinic (which I would guess you can too)

I got left to fill in my own blood forms lol she just threw them at me and said i could do it myself :rofl: nice eh? i may be a nurse, but I like to be looked after myself :haha: 

Also don't forget to take the form for you scan and bloods if your having the downs screening, should be with your app letter x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey TTC, Lew! :wave:

Lew, hope your app goes well. Please don't panic if you can't hear the heartbeat, its very hard to locate so early. I hope for your sake you do hear it so it can stop you worrying over the holidays. Let us know how you got on x


----------



## TTC2308

:hi: Tink


----------



## LEW32

Hi tink! 

Thanks, I know I shouldn't get myself worried, its just going to be hard to think about anything else.

My appt is not until 6:30 this evening....wish it was earlier!!!! I didn't get much sleep last night and its deffo hard to concentrate at work all day...

I will probably pop on here late tonight to give an update- but all the UKers will be in bed by the time I get on....

How are you feeling Tink?


----------



## Hopes314

LEW- cant wait to hear how your appointment goes! I should be on to see what you say later! Hope you get to hear the heart beat, how amazing :)

DM- I agree with some of the others, second morning urine gives me way better results (i STILL poas every day lol)


----------



## Hopes314

Had my bloodwork done this morning. Apparently the only way I can get results is at next appointment which is not for about two weeks (Jan 3) I can prob call and all that and go in to see but that is probably unnecessary and they will think I am crazy. I actually DIDNT temp this am. I'm trying to relax about all this and just assume things are good. hpts are getting darker everyday and things are prob fine. *deep breaths* lol


----------



## mrsamyrach

im feckinggggggg freezing my tits off god its cold
put jim jams and dressing gown on need to warm up xxx


----------



## Hopes314

mrsamy your chart is looking lovely


----------



## coral11680

thanks Tink, if I get up in time I may go to my health centre around the corner, they do bloods on Tuesday mornings. I dont think I have more blood forms for when I have my scan? although the midwife did tell me to go downstairs to have blood done after scan:shrug: 
Lew try not to worry it is early to hear the heartbeat hun, good luck:hugs:

DM hope the snow stays clear, I want to get tonights work in, then if it gets bad I wont bother Thursday, my last day who cares! lol


----------



## mrsamyrach

Hopes314 said:


> mrsamy your chart is looking lovely

hopes do u think so i just dont know got bfn yesterday x


----------



## Hopes314

mrsamyrach said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> mrsamy your chart is looking lovely
> 
> hopes do u think so i just dont know got bfn yesterday xClick to expand...

yes i do think so! The coverline is a good way to just check where youre at. A temp or two below can be ok, but yours are doing really well! I always thought that pregnant temperatures just went higher and higher and like skyrocketed or something lol, but I've been temping for a week after bfp.. and no crazy high temps...just about normal post ov temps i guess. but they are above coverline. So look for them to stay above like they are now!


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Coral and Hopes....

I just assumed it was normal to hear the heartbeat at this time...yikes...I will try not to get my hopes up now, but just grasping for SOMETHING to ensure this pregnancy is good so I can comfortably share the news....

Praying I hear it today....6.5 hours to go....


----------



## LEW32

Amy- your temps do look good...mine jumped up and down the month I got bfp- but always stayed above coverline.


----------



## Hopes314

LEW-this is your first pregnancy right? how are you surviving? lol. i just worry all the time! my first scan is next week (dec 29th) and it seems like years away!!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!
@DM hope this is it for u, FX :) I see a line!
@Poppy *hugs* hope you are ok.
Afm i am on cd 26, not sure how many dpo but going by my previous 4 cycles i imagine i am 6-8dpo. I have a strange feeling tummy today, it started yesterday teatime. It's not particularly sore more uncomfortable, it feels like when you hold your pee in for ages and your bladder is so full it begins to get sore lol i dunno how to describe it. It ain't a particular side just all over my stomach below my belly button down to my pelvic bone. I hope it isn't anything bad :( any ideas ladies? x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Hopes314 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> mrsamy your chart is looking lovely
> 
> hopes do u think so i just dont know got bfn yesterday xClick to expand...
> 
> yes i do think so! The coverline is a good way to just check where youre at. A temp or two below can be ok, but yours are doing really well! I always thought that pregnant temperatures just went higher and higher and like skyrocketed or something lol, but I've been temping for a week after bfp.. and no crazy high temps...just about normal post ov temps i guess. but they are above coverline. So look for them to stay above like they are now!Click to expand...

well i was 4 days late last month had a 32 day cycle so i dont know when af is due would you count 14 days from ov which makes it wednesday i want to hold on till xmas day would be lovely after everything that has gone off this year but im not a lucky person so im not positive xx


----------



## Hopes314

Jenny Penn said:


> Hey girls!
> @DM hope this is it for u, FX :) I see a line!
> @Poppy *hugs* hope you are ok.
> Afm i am on cd 26, not sure how many dpo but going by my previous 4 cycles i imagine i am 6-8dpo. I have a strange feeling tummy today, it started yesterday teatime. It's not particularly sore more uncomfortable, it feels like when you hold your pee in for ages and your bladder is so full it begins to get sore lol i dunno how to describe it. It ain't a particular side just all over my stomach below my belly button down to my pelvic bone. I hope it isn't anything bad :( any ideas ladies? x

have you ever had a bladder infection/urinary tract infection?


----------



## Hopes314

mrsamy i agree bfp ON christmas would be just amazing. how rare! it would be a great day to test, as long as the potential bfn wouldn't ruin your chrismas day!!


----------



## mrsamyrach

after doing this for 11 years whats another month hun xx


----------



## Hopes314

mrsamyrach said:


> after doing this for 11 years whats another month hun xx

was wondering.. why 11 years? is something wrong or is it just not happening?


----------



## mrsamyrach

oooooo right here goes
in 2001 i was diagnosed with pcos had a lot of them and i also weighed over 20 stones and was told i would never have kiddies
in 2005 age 32 i had a heart attack mainly overweight and asthmatic
so in 2007 i was given a gastric band in which i have lost 6.5 stone-ish
got bfp in march this year but ended in m/c in may xxx


----------



## LEW32

@Hopes - yes, this is first :baby: and its been a struggle to be patient. I was so looking forward to this appt to feel like I get real confirmation of the pregnancy aside from pee tests...
But MommyV, Tink and coral warned me that its still early to hear a heartbeat....and I did some research online and it seems not alot of people actually hear it this early...arghh...
So, I would like to say I won't worry if I don't hear it today, but I know I will. And knowing my doc, we won't be given an ultrasound or anything - just be told to wait for next appt in 4-5 weeks. Yeah right!


----------



## LEW32

Amy- your temps are looking good- I am keeping my FX for you to get your Christmas bfp- that would be absolutely magical!!!!!


----------



## Hopes314

mrsamy-the m/c is sad, but at least you know that you guys CAN make it happen! anyyyytime now!


----------



## mrsamyrach

the m/c nearly destroyed me x


----------



## Hopes314

Lew- i understand about "real confirmation" totally! I am so nervous about my scan next week because I feel like I will lay down and they will say "oh, theres no baby in there, you're not pregnant" lol! Or they will say "oh, the baby is actually implanted in your pinky toe, we are going to have to remove it im sorry"

^obviously that is a joke, but i know its a serious think and I totally feel like it still isnt real, and need the confirmation like you were saying! But youve been waiting even longer, so fx for your scan!


----------



## Hopes314

mrsamyrach said:


> the m/c nearly destroyed me x

i bet:hugs: after waiting so long aw:hugs::hugs:

at least you know you guys can make this happen.


----------



## ladybeautiful

Amy, I agree temps look great. Hope you get the best Christmas gift ever! I know after 11 years it might start to feel like every month is the same, but miracles do happen sweetie and we're all rooting for you. Hope you get your little Xmas miracle Amy!!! :hugs:

Ello Coral and LEW my bump buddies :D
Coral I'm happy your last day at work is coming up soon! I am sooo tired and nauseous and just miserable all the time even without working I don't know how you manage it! 

Lew good luck for your appt today! Wow finally it's here! FX you get to hear LO's heartbeat. I was able to hear it last week at 8+2, but that was after some searching and even then we'd hear a few beats and it would fade away. I got worried and asked what's up with that but doc said it's just baby's position and movement makes it difficult this early on. Let me know how it went!

Dear, restless Hopes! :hugs: Gosh I totally know what you're going through with the constant worrying! The good thing is you're getting all these blood tests for HCG. I haven't got a single one so far and I have no clue what my hcg is! Trust me, nothing stops the worrying. I was worried before my 1st u/s, then relieved for like one minute after I saw baby and then went back to worrying, what if it all goes downhill etc. So like the others said since it's completely out of our hands right now we just gotta have faith that our body is doing what it should cooking the little miracle inside!

Poppy sorry you had a difficult day and night yesterday :hugs: Must be hard not knowing 'when' and not being able to get medical help earlier. Praying that it will be pain free for you.

How're the others doing? MC, Tink, Phoebe, Damita, PK, MommyV, Jenny, China, babyd, and anybody else I've missed out, big :hi: and :hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Oooh and daisysmum that was totally a line there!!! SMU always worked better than FMU for me too like some other girls on here, so hopefully you'll see the beautiful strong line appear once you're back home! Oh and have a safe drive back in the snow and all!


----------



## Hopes314

agreed. Daisysmum def had a pink line. the anticipation!


----------



## mrsamyrach

soooooooooooooooooooooo totally off topic guys i need your help
i had an email other day inviting me to apply for deal or no deal again
couldnt go last time cos of m/c
soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i need help on application
got to write a poem about deal or no deal and a gossip headline no more then 30 words that reflects me the most xxxxxxx
and youre the best guys to help me xxx


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Ladyb- you gave me some hope that I will be as lucky as you!!

Where is DM at? I want her to :test: again!!


----------



## LEW32

Amy- I am no good at that stuff at all, but how exciting!!!! Did you have to go through a whole other application process to get this far or are you just starting....


----------



## mrsamyrach

LEW32 said:


> Amy- I am no good at that stuff at all, but how exciting!!!! Did you have to go through a whole other application process to get this far or are you just starting....

yes but i cant remember a thing xx


----------



## TTC2308

Question Girls....

Why am I seeing only the top and bottom of a second line? Is this a faulty test? Or am I seeing things?
 



Attached Files:







Question.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Damita

I see the second line, was it before the time limit? I had one like those last month it was evap though :( I hope yours is not, looks pink-ish to me :)


----------



## TTC2308

Damita said:


> I see the second line, was it before the time limit? I had one like those last month it was evap though :( I hope yours is not, looks pink-ish to me :)

I noticed it around 2-3 minutes, but wanted to see if it got darker as it dried. I am just a little concerned that it doesnt have color all the way across the test.


----------



## Damita

TTC2308 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> I see the second line, was it before the time limit? I had one like those last month it was evap though :( I hope yours is not, looks pink-ish to me :)
> 
> I noticed it around 2-3 minutes, but wanted to see if it got darker as it dried. I am just a little concerned that it doesnt have color all the way across the test.Click to expand...

Oooh, is it a IC? I am on a really dark screen on my computer so I can see a line easier when I turn up the light I can only see the top and bottom, maybe test again tomorrow?


----------



## ladybeautiful

TTC.. I see a hint of a second line but I don't see where you say only top and bottom? So dunno if I'm looking at the same thing as you? :wacko:

Sorry not much more help :( Do you have another test stick handy?


----------



## LEW32

TTC- I would use another test if its giving you a weird line. I deffo see it but can't tell if it has color in it or not...

Do you have another test??????????


----------



## TTC2308

Damita said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> I see the second line, was it before the time limit? I had one like those last month it was evap though :( I hope yours is not, looks pink-ish to me :)
> 
> I noticed it around 2-3 minutes, but wanted to see if it got darker as it dried. I am just a little concerned that it doesnt have color all the way across the test.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, is it a IC? I am on a really dark screen on my computer so I can see a line easier when I turn up the light I can only see the top and bottom, maybe test again tomorrow?Click to expand...

No, FRER


----------



## TTC2308

LEW32 said:


> TTC- I would use another test if its giving you a weird line. I deffo see it but can't tell if it has color in it or not...
> 
> Do you have another test??????????

I do have 2 more FRER...maybe I should wait until FMU.


----------



## Damita

I would wait and use FMU, I hope this is it for you hunny :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

test test test test test test test test test


----------



## ladybeautiful

Mrsamy - that's exciting about being on the game show!

Hmmm don't have many ideas for the poem but the headline about you must definitely say something about how making people laugh/entertaining people comes naturally to you! You're fun to be around, you know how to have a good time, and you live life to the fullest!

That's my impression of you :)


----------



## Damita

:haha: we are naughty with the testing


----------



## TTC2308

Damita said:


> :haha: we are naughty with the testing

:haha: More like impatient


----------



## Damita

TTC2308 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> :haha: we are naughty with the testing
> 
> :haha: More like impatientClick to expand...

:haha: I always say to my DH we need a bigger sign, like the green eyebrow thing :thumbup:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Sorry I have not been around I didnt intend to stay away so long been having a bit of a rough time .. On the day af showed I got a call because one of my closest friends took an overdose and was in hospital, it turns out it was because she got raped three times and as she is 17 I have gone along with her to the medical exams & police interviews along with sitting next to her in hospital praying for her to wake up :cry: she did pull through but Im pretty sure she might try again she is not coping at all and I feel totally helpless Im trying to help as much as I can but Im not sure Im doing much good as her so called best friends want nothing to do with her and told her she was just selfish.. plus Im the only person she will talk to and it feels like we are going round in circles I am having to sit up all night and her mum is watching her sleep during the day, Im very tired but coping and I will be there for her every step of the way poor little thing it was just such a shock.
Doing soy again this cycle started yesterday- CD3 doing it CD3-7 this cycle same dosages as last time though also got epo this cycle, not bbt as I always forget, hoping to opk if they get here in time and reordered preseed and will be using mooncup. 
:hugs: to you all as everyone seems to be having a bad time of it at the moment, just thought I would tell you guys as I cant really talk to anyone about it due to court and everything.. 
Good luck for bfp DM your test looks very promising.
Eesoja- sorry about AF :hugs:
Damita- They are some pretty impressive gingerbread men! 
MC- Hope your OH is okay! 
Poppy & Pheobe- Huge :hugs: Im thinking of you both 
Lew- Goodluck hun, will try to pop on later to see how it went. 
Amy- I hope you get your xmas bfp! That would be brilliant for you especially!
hello to everyone i missed! :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Help girls! Just been to the loo n and i have major ewcm (although there is some white/creamy bits in it lol TMI) :S I've been ntnp this month so not done opks but going by the length of my last 4 cycles i should be 6-8dpo today, if i am just ovulating now that means i would have a 40 day plus cycle??? I have never had a longer cycle than 34 days? Maybe this 'aching' 'full' feeling in my pelvic area i mentioned earlier is ovulation but i just don't know :( I wish i had an opk to pee on!!! On top of all of this i have a major spot break out on my chin today and i never gets spots :( Any suggestions??? x


----------



## Hopes314

Jenny Penn said:


> Help girls! Just been to the loo n and i have major ewcm (although there is some white/creamy bits in it lol TMI) :S I've been ntnp this month so not done opks but going by the length of my last 4 cycles i should be 6-8dpo today, if i am just ovulating now that means i would have a 40 day plus cycle??? I have never had a longer cycle than 34 days? Maybe this 'aching' 'full' feeling in my pelvic area i mentioned earlier is ovulation but i just don't know :( I wish i had an opk to pee on!!! On top of all of this i have a major spot break out on my chin today and i never gets spots :( Any suggestions??? x

The cycle of my bfp, I thought I was like 5 dpo, got ewcm for 4 days straight, and then I thought "well we might as well just bd once just in case" so we did.. and it turns out that was actually when I ov'd and thats all it took, once! (and yes it meant that i had like a 43 day cycle this time or something close to that-most ever that i've kept track of) I say you should def bd, you never know!!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi Lupine! 
Sorry to hear about your rough time lately *hugs* x


----------



## LEW32

Hi Lupine, I am SOOO sorry to hear about your friend hun, that's such an awful unthinkable thing to happen to her. I hope she pulls through and sees all the love she has around her from you and her mom. 
:hug: to you hun!

@ Jenny- did you have ewcm earlier in your cycle when you thought you were ovulating the first time?


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Hopes! I will definately bd tonight just incase although the thought of just ovulating now is bumming me out a bit cos i was hoping to tests on xmas eve, although i don't mind being 6-8 days behind shedule if it means a bfp lol x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Damita said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> :haha: we are naughty with the testing
> 
> :haha: More like impatientClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: I always say to my DH we need a bigger sign, like the green eyebrow thing :thumbup:Click to expand...

or a blue tongue :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Lew I think i only had a tiny bit around cd18 which was nothing compared to what i got tonight. 
I do remember that last cycle i got a fair amount ewcm on cd18 and didn't actually get my positive opk until 8pm on cd19 (ovulated cd20). Im cycle day 26 today.
Why do our bodies do this to us lol x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Oh and i forgot to mention it was a police officer that done it.. which makes it even better..

xxxx


----------



## Damita

lupinerainbow said:


> Sorry I have not been around I didnt intend to stay away so long been having a bit of a rough time .. On the day af showed I got a call because one of my closest friends took an overdose and was in hospital, it turns out it was because she got raped three times and as she is 17 I have gone along with her to the medical exams & police interviews along with sitting next to her in hospital praying for her to wake up :cry: she did pull through but Im pretty sure she might try again she is not coping at all and I feel totally helpless Im trying to help as much as I can but Im not sure Im doing much good as her so called best friends want nothing to do with her and told her she was just selfish.. plus Im the only person she will talk to and it feels like we are going round in circles I am having to sit up all night and her mum is watching her sleep during the day, Im very tired but coping and I will be there for her every step of the way poor little thing it was just such a shock.

Aw your poor friend, how horrible :hugs: she is lucky to have you :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: to your friend lupin....thats very sad! :cry:


----------



## lupinerainbow

It is bless her, sorry to put such a downer it sounds like everyone is having a bad time as it is. Now i am worried cause my OH decided it was a good idea to go to his dads to get his snow chains fitted cause his dog is going to get castrated tomorrow, his dad only lives like 3miles away but he isnt answering his phone and he left about an hour ago :dohh: i don't know what to do i cant really ask his pregnant sister to drive in this, i hope he has just left his phone in the car cause its snowing really bad outside.. 

xxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

He left it in the car, he does know how to panic me though! I wish he would hurry up and be home already, i hate this weather! 

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

zzzzzzzzzz just got in, been shopping since 4. Shattered, now to read back a days posts :haha: hope everybody is ok this eve x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thats one hell of a shopping session Tink lol x


----------



## mrsamyrach

im welllllll fecking bored xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LOL I know. I literally shopped till I dropped, by the last shop i sat on the floor surrounded by bags n let my mate finish while i guarded the bags lol phew! x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Is anyone on? I'm bored lmao! :dohh:

xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

same. bored!


----------



## lupinerainbow

being bored is rubbish especially when you can't sleep at half 1 in the morning :dohh: stupid body! lmao lucky though cause i forgot to take soy till like 12 its only cause i came on here i thought of it i hate my phone alarm :growlmad:

xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

its only 9pm here, but that might be worse for me lol. husband wont be home til at least 10. the dog and i are on the couch bored.. somehow NOTHING to do! def need a LO :)


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hopes314 said:


> its only 9pm here, but that might be worse for me lol. husband wont be home til at least 10. the dog and i are on the couch bored.. somehow NOTHING to do! def need a LO :)

Only 36 weeks to go! :rofl: Dogs have been banished from our beds for a while now cause they smell but cause the only male we havent had done is going for the chop tomorrow we thought we would let him snuggle for his last night as a real man :haha: poor thing!

xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

awww! i always get so sad dropping them off to get their little parts chopped. we only have one dog and she is like my baby, so we cuddle on the couch and hang out lol. we dont like her on the bed because she is too big and takes up all the room and stretches out and hurts us! lol


----------



## LEW32

Hey, anyone still on? 

Just got home from appt- no heartbeat, but that's ok. The doc assured me that it would be really lucky if we did hear it this early.....she actually wrote me a script to get a ultrasound tomorrow! Yay, so hopefully they will have an appt open at the hospital tomorrow so I can see the bean! My OH can't go and he is bummed, but I NEED to know...


----------



## Hopes314

yay for ultrasound tomorrow! what made her decide to get you one earlier!?


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hey! Just came on to check for an update from Lew and there you are! Good to know you have an u/s coming up tomorrow.... must be a relief that you don't have to wait much longer!


----------



## LEW32

No idea...maybe she was in a giving mood? I just told her that I know I am pregnant, but would love some confirmation that everything is progressing as it should....she just said ' I understand'...if we don't get a heartbeat, then I will write you a script for an ultrasound...

yay :)

Hi Hopes and LadyB- how are you ladies tonight?


----------



## Hopes314

Well I'm excited for you to get your ultrasound tomorrow and I cant wait for some good news! I think it will reassure me too! lol


I'm pretty good- cant sleep.. because I took a long nap today. And BORED!


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Hopes- I am excited too! Hope I sleep good tonight - I was so nervous about today's appt that I didn't sleep well last night.

Going to try to shove off to bed now. Have a good night!!!!!!


----------



## MommyV

Glad that you're getting an ultrasound. I'm sure that everything is okay with the little one and you'll see the baby and hear the hb at your ultrasound. You'll definately hear the hb with the dopplar at your next appt.


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Morning Girlies

Just a quick update before I go to work!

We made it back home last night, road coming out of Minehead were really bad!

Go home only to discover I'd started beeding:cry: so if test was a positive I've lost the little bean and it wasn't a sticky one! Not too sure what to do for next cycle now and I need to concerntrate on xmas!

Hope everyone is well and Poppy I'm thinking of you huni:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww DM.....i thought you had it this month..:hugs: that was deffo a line :dohh:
@babydream....morning! :wave: i will be stalking you later!!:thumbup:
@tink...have you recovered from the shopping trip? i think we are going to get some bits for xmas dinner today......:happydance:
@coral...hows you hunni? you almost finished in boots now?
@pk....has af fecked off? any news from work about a payrise??xx
@oh shit....who had scan today??ermmmmm...lew? fuck knows ill have to check back but good luck and get pics who ever it was!!:hugs:
ladyb,sleeping,hopes,china,mommyv,poppy,amy,lupin...all other dingdongs...good morning and :hugs: xxxx
editing...phew it was lew..xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning MC! :wave:

Hello everyone else as you log on today :wave:

Yes I've recovered from shopping, feeling reasonable actually! to be honest the sickness is much better now, as are the boobs. I would be panicking by now if i didn't have my doppler, but bubbas heartbeat is getting stronger everyday :happydance: so I must just be getting used to HCG in my system!

Lew, can't wait to hear about your scan honey! Glad they offered it to you :hugs: x

DM so sorry for af :hugs: x

Pops, your on my mind honey x

Everyone else looking forward to catching up with you all today x


----------



## phoebe

morning all xxxxx
a huge massive thankyou to Poppy, Mother, Tink, Coral, Pk and Lupine for ur kind words yesterday. Was really thoughtful and sweet of u to think of us xxxx
@Lupine i am really sorry about ur friend, so awful. Thank god she has got u xxx

@Daisy, sorry to hear about af, that so did look like a positive xxx

@Lew good luck for the scan sweety, fxd for u xxx

@Poppy i hope things have settled for u, tyvm for ur kind words when ur having such a horrid time of things xxx

@Tink hope ur recovered from the shopping trip and feeling well xxx

@Mother hope o/h is feeling better as well as ur good self xxx 

My memory's going now, but to all the other ding dongs i've missed i hope all is well with u all xxxx
Afm, not much to say really feeling ok. y/day was hard, still get teary moments. Got put on a/b's for a dental infection- yippee!! Anyways hope u all have a good day. lets hope today brings better vibes. Hugs xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok girls here are the "bump" pics they are crap quality but blame my phone!:haha: 1st one is exactly week 4 and 2nd is today 5 weeks and 3days, im trying to take them in same clothes,place and take them myself too....OH is better today not over it but better! glad the sickness is passing tink and phoebe,:hugs: xxx
 



Attached Files:







P11-12-10_12.13.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 1









P211210_09.050001.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mothercabbage

it looks like a massive change but its not a proper bump its poo and wind i think :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

MC nice little bump :thumbup:

Just thought id pop on and say good morning make sure everyone's ok :hugs:
Will be around but nothing much to say today :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww cute bump coming along there MC. Think mine is poop, wind, n bloat :rofl: Cute all the same :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:poppy xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Pops, perfectly understandable honey. Are things stable with you? will you still go in tonight? x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: tink...yep its all cute poop and air!! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning Pops, perfectly understandable honey. Are things stable with you? will you still go in tonight? x

Sorry was looking on threads :dohh:

Im still bleeding on and off since Sunday but thankfully its holding off [-o&lt; I go in at 7.30am tomorrow so cant come any sooner for me im a nervous wreck. Was ment to go for my last scan this afternoon to double check but im not going i dont see the point now im spotting x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

One last day to get through...I hope it whizzes by for you and the bleeding stays the same for you :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Me too Tink & Thankyou :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

roll on 730am for you poppy, did i read that you will be home around teatime tomorrow? xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well i feel like shit today think im geting the flu i hope not is my oh birthday tomoz woopp x x x


----------



## mrsamyrach

god i hate this fecking babymaking lark its well shit xx


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Nice little bump MC you can definately see a difference for one week to the next.

Poppy- I'm praying that the bleeding will hold out for u until tomorrow am and that things will go smoothly and you'll be home comfortable recovering by tomorrow evening

Tink- it's great that the ms is going away and that you're recovered from your long shopping trip

Pheobe- Yesterday must have been a sad day for u I'm glad that u were able to get through it okay. 

Amy- What's wrong? Temp drop?

asfm- bought a bbt from walgreens yesterday so I'll be starting to temp again tomorrow am I have also been taking opk's which are still neg but seem to be getting darker. I would love to o on or before Christmas but I don't know if that will happen or not. Baking Christmas cookies today and hanging out with the kiddos.


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

Just a quickie! I actually feel like I'm Dying right now, have caught a flu/stomach bug from my son. I told my manager I wasn't working last night because of snow. Thank god I did a couple of hours later I was chucking my guts up! Every part of my body aches and my head is pounding:( I hate this so much. Ive been throwing up all night and day. Thank god my dh is home to watch the kids although I think he's starting to feel ill too:cry: 

Hi all brain too frazzled o remember posts:dohh:


----------



## Damita

Afternoon ladies, sorry to hear about the poorly ding dongs :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Daisys_mummy said:


> Morning Girlies
> 
> Just a quick update before I go to work!
> 
> We made it back home last night, road coming out of Minehead were really bad!
> 
> Go home only to discover I'd started beeding:cry: so if test was a positive I've lost the little bean and it wasn't a sticky one! Not too sure what to do for next cycle now and I need to concerntrate on xmas!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and Poppy I'm thinking of you huni:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, so sorry your poorly! Sick bugs are so awful, really hope your over the worst now :( BTW, your blood form you take to your scan doesn't look like a blood form, its an a4 sheet, mine was stapled to the app letter for the scan. Kinda grayish official paper, have a look through your notes x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Caz, hope your not coming down with anything what with your birthday and Christmas! :hugs: 

@Amy, whats up honey? x


----------



## mothercabbage

awww amy temp dropping?thats whats pissing you off?
@coral...:hugs: for the :sick:
:wave:damita,tink and mommyv


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:...ladies

@ Loopy, lawed have mercy...sending BIG :hug:to you and your friend.

@ Lew, glad your appointment went well & GL on the scan today:flower:

Tink, Coral, Poppy, MC, mommyV, Hopes, Damita, Amy and everybody else :hugs:

asfm....I PASSED!!!! so happy!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Damita

:yipee:


----------



## MommyV

CONGRATS CG! I'm sure you're glad to have the semester over and have passed exams.

Coral- sorry you're not feeling well


----------



## mothercabbage

china :wohoo::yipee::thumbup::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## TTC2308

Good Job China!!! :amartass:


----------



## China girl

Awww....you ladies made me feel so special!!! Thank you:hugs:

And Yes I am glad the semester is over!!! I need this break!!

Oh, Dh phone interview went well yesterday. He will know something in a week. Next step is a face-to-face interview...hoping to to make that next step:thumbup:


----------



## LEW32

Hello All! 

I am so sorry some of the ding dongs are having a rough go of it :hug: 
I hope my good news doesn't bother anyone but...
back from my u/s and it went well! Saw the tiny little heartbeat and the tech said everything looked normal for 9 weeks! She said baby was measuring 9 weeks 4 days....which is just 2 days more than I thought I was!

I am on :cloud9: :happydance::happydance:

Here is a picture....kinda blurry because took it with my phone.
 



Attached Files:







us21Dec2010.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MommyV

That's great Lew. Little one looks so cute. Glad u were able to get some piece of mind right before Christmas. Will u be telling family at Christmas now?


----------



## Damita

awww yay :yipee:


----------



## China girl

Oh Lew...I am on :cloud9: with you!!!

That is a beautiful picture...awww:flower:


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Ladies....it really is amazing!

I think I will be shouting it from the rooftops now! Definitely telling all the family at Christmas and all our close friends....probably wait to broadcast on Facebook, etc until 2nd trimester though- unless someone else spills the beans on there....don't trust everyone to keep their mouths shut!


----------



## LEW32

And Congrats China on passing !!!! Yay you must be so excited and relieved! Now you can relax :)

How is hubby's job search coming?


----------



## Hopes314

LEW- yay congrats! i think we all needed some good news on here!! seeing things go 
good is reassuring for everyone i think!

China- congrats on passing! how much longer til graduation? what are you going to school for again i forget?

Poppy:hugs::hugs:

tink-glad you are feeling better! i bet you are checking on that little heartbeat every 3 minutes! (or at least i would be :haha:)

MC-love the bump! i am jealous! I hope since I'm small I'll show early, even though its my first.


As for me, I've just slept like 13 hours straight lol. I dont have a whole lot of symptoms anymore-I had that cramping around AF time, but its pretty much gone now except for something tiny here and there. BBs are SO SORE and weird part is.. nipples are sore too? Ive never experienced that before lol. They just feel big and swollen. Also been having so much thick creamy cm ugh. Hopefully the next week will go fast with holidays and what not, because I really just need to get the scan and feel better for a second lol.


----------



## China girl

Lew, he had a phone interview with Verizon yesterday. We will know next week if he gets to do a face-to-face interview. [-o&lt;

Hopes, I am going to school to be an accountant:happydance:
I have 2.5 more years to go or 5 semesters left. I only take 9 hours 
a semester. I work F/T and have a family so its a slow process.

MC- Your bump is too cute!!!:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

whoo china sounds like you are busy!


----------



## LEW32

China- I will keep my FX for your hubs :)
Hopes- I am glad I could bring some good news to the thread- so excited! My boobs were really sore since my bfp- they still are actually, not sure when its supposed to end. Mine are HUGE now...had to go out and buy bigger bras....not that OH is complaining.

MC- very cute bump...I know mine MUST be bloat- all your bumps are higher than mine. Mine is in my lower belly pooch....yuck.

Poppy- thinking of you hun and just wanted to throw massive :hug: your way

Tink, coral, phoebe, mommyv, damita, ttc, amy, dm, and all the other ding dongs....hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mrsamyrach

im out guys wiped and tinges of blood
1 day early-thanks


----------



## Hopes314

lew- was just thinking "is my bra too small now?" haha! I may have to get something a little bigger, its just a little uncomfortable now lol.. but they might get even bigger! and then what? buy MORE? pre-pregnancy i was only a 34A lol. I'm sure I'm a B already! haha


----------



## LEW32

Amy- so sorry hun :hugs: Are you sure its full-fledged period?

Hopes...I had to go out and buy a 38D....I am normally a 36C....yikes. They are massive! I really hope they don't get ANY bigger....I fear I will topple over if so!


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> :wave::hi:...ladies
> 
> @ Loopy, lawed have mercy...sending BIG :hug:to you and your friend.
> 
> @ Lew, glad your appointment went well & GL on the scan today:flower:
> 
> Tink, Coral, Poppy, MC, mommyV, Hopes, Damita, Amy and everybody else :hugs:
> 
> asfm....I PASSED!!!! so happy!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee:

WOOHOO CHINA WELL DONE LOVELY XXXXX

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::friends::yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Loving ur scan piccy Lew, beautiful little ding dong there:baby: xxxxx:hugs::kiss::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Congratz CG you done good girl :happydance::happydance:

Lew the picture is amazing :hug: back & thank you :kiss:

Amy still got my fx its just IP blood, but if not a massive hug for you sweetie :hugs:

Coral sorry your ill and hope your better before xmas :kiss:

now i forgot everything n i was on a roll then :dohh:


----------



## phoebe

:hugs::flower:Poppy just wanted to say i am thinking of u lovely xxxx:flower::hugs:




Mommyv i will give u recipe asap hun, as i will have to break it down and write it out for u, as the recipe i use is in my head :dohh: and is for 3 xmas cakes. So bear with me and i will post it to u lovely. hugs xxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Pheobe :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Amy, might just be spotting? :hugs: if its af xxxxxxx

@Lew, you got a cute ding dong in there honey! So pleased you have a nice piccy and the reassurance to tell people. We have told close family and friends, the general public will get the announcement on New Years day lol (scan is on the 30th)

@Hopes, my boobs are massive. I was a 34D before BFP, rose to 36DD by 6 weeks. Busting outta that baby too now.....eaaaaaak. They have stopped hurting quite as bad now so hopefully you should get some relief soon!

@Phoebe :hugs: did you say your scan was on the 30th too? x


----------



## LEW32

How are you feeling Pops?


----------



## phoebe

indeed it is tink, wish it was b4 then lol xxxx will announce new ear too all being well xxxxxx:hugs: have got a nervy feeling about it all. still only 9 days to go yoiks xxx


----------



## LEW32

Tink- do they keep growing the entire time?????????? Yikes!!!!!!!
Yay for scan on the 30th- you better post those pics!


----------



## poppy666

A bit lost and hurting like you wont believe, but i'll be ok :hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> A bit lost and hurting like you wont believe, but i'll be ok :hugs:

:hug::hug:


----------



## Hopes314

tink and lew- clearly i should not be complaining about my "huge" sore boobs, you guys CLEARLY have me beat! lol

maybe i will hold off on getting bigger bras, because it sounds as though they may get even larger. that is crazy! lol


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> A bit lost and hurting like you wont believe, but i'll be ok :hugs:

awww:hugs::hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

Hi Girls,

Here is my test from this afternoon. Just to give you girls some squinting to do. :haha::haha:
Still early in my cycle. I could be anywhere from 8 to 11 dpo. Sorry pic is crap as I took it with my phone in a hurry.
 



Attached Files:







Test.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## LEW32

poppy666 said:


> A bit lost and hurting like you wont believe, but i'll be ok :hugs:

I wish I could give you a hug in person pops....so so sorry hun!:kiss::hugs:


----------



## LEW32

hmmm TTC--- I think I see the hint of a line there. Is there one in person????????


----------



## TTC2308

LEW32 said:


> hmmm TTC--- I think I see the hint of a line there. Is there one in person????????

Maybe Super Super Faint??? :shrug:


----------



## mrsamyrach

ive got nothing to say guys
so im gonna leave for a bit
popples -i hope everything goes ok for you tomorrow xxxxxxxx
im just not sure if i can carry on anymore there are more with bfp then ttc on this thread at mo
good luck


----------



## Hopes314

ttc- i think maybe i see something. do you?


----------



## TTC2308

mrsamyrach said:


> ive got nothing to say guys
> so im gonna leave for a bit
> popples -i hope everything goes ok for you tomorrow xxxxxxxx
> im just not sure if i can carry on anymore there are more with bfp then ttc on this thread at mo
> good luck

:hugs: Come back when you are ready hun!!!! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Awww Lew you girls have done more than you'll ever know just being here for me and cant thank you all enough :kiss:

I just like to think my LO gone back to the waiting room cos it wasnt his/hers time just yet :kiss: I read that somewhere so its stuck in my mind :happydance:

TTC i see a faint line too??


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> Awww Lew you girls have done more than you'll ever know just being here for me and cant thank you all enough :kiss:
> 
> I just like to think my LO gone back to the waiting room cos it wasnt his/hers time just yet :kiss: I read that somewhere so its stuck in my mind :happydance:
> 
> TTC i see a faint line too??

Maybe a Super faint line in person....not getting my hopes up though, I will wait until it gets closer to AF time and test again.


----------



## Hopes314

ttc- or you could test again with smu every morning and see if it gets darker:haha:


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> hmmm TTC--- I think I see the hint of a line there. Is there one in person????????
> 
> Maybe Super Super Faint??? :shrug:Click to expand...

Thats no faint line i can see it in the invert i just did :haha:


----------



## LEW32

poppy666 said:


> Awww Lew you girls have done more than you'll ever know just being here for me and cant thank you all enough :kiss:
> 
> I just like to think my LO gone back to the waiting room cos it wasnt his/hers time just yet :kiss: I read that somewhere so its stuck in my mind :happydance:
> 
> TTC i see a faint line too??

I really like that poppy - yup, she just wasn't ready yet. Next time it will be her turn. :hug: Wishing tomorrow would come quickly for you hun...


----------



## LEW32

I agree with Poppy ....TTC, I can see a line and I don't see faint ones easily....


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> hmmm TTC--- I think I see the hint of a line there. Is there one in person????????
> 
> Maybe Super Super Faint??? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats no faint line i can see it in the invert i just did :haha:Click to expand...

Can you post the invert? Please???


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops......:hug: :hugs: :hug: hang in there honey....... x

TTC I can see a line too :)


Hopes I would say buy a new bra now, just don't pay the earth for it as it may not last for long! they will feel much better in a good fitting bra, i even slept with mine on in the really painful days

Amy :hugs: :( x


----------



## LEW32

I broke down and got 2 new bras when my old ones wouldn't even cover up to my nipples - lol! I was literally spilling out.


----------



## TTC2308

LEW32 said:


> I broke down and got 2 new bras when my old ones wouldn't even cover up to my nipples - lol! I was literally spilling out.

Spilling Out :haha::haha:


----------



## poppy666

Tell you next year im having one of those avatar's TTC & Hopes got :haha:


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> Tell you next year im having one of those avatar's TTC & Hopes got :haha:

Did ya see my message asking if you could post the inverted pic?


----------



## poppy666

Here you go xx

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Test-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Tell you next year im having one of those avatar's TTC & Hopes got :haha:

Me too Poppy....and

I LOVE YOU POPPY!!!!!!

and that is alll:friends::munch:


----------



## China girl

We should rename this thread....the BIG OLE TITTY thread:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

spilling out:rofl: i dont think thats possible for me. But.. they are just very uncomfortable in my current 34A underwire bras. I have been hanging around the house bra-less in loose t shirts the past couple days because it feels better. Today is the worst so far!


----------



## TTC2308

China girl said:


> We should rename this thread....the BIG OLE TITTY thread:rofl::rofl::rofl:

That's Great. Thanks for the laugh China :haha::haha:


----------



## China girl

I LOVE YOU TOO AMY!!!!  :serenade::loopy:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Tell you next year im having one of those avatar's TTC & Hopes got :haha:

i think there was 4 of us that put it as an avatar and got a bfp so far!?


----------



## China girl

Ok, what is the name of the avitar again... I need to go find one... my next O day is around New years eve....:happydance:


----------



## TTC2308

China girl said:


> Ok, what is the name of the avitar again... I need to go find one... my next O day is around New years eve....:happydance:

Kokopelli


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> Ok, what is the name of the avitar again... I need to go find one... my next O day is around New years eve....:happydance:

kokopelli! i think lew started this? lol


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Ok, what is the name of the avitar again... I need to go find one... my next O day is around New years eve....:happydance:

OI missy dont be finding same picture as me or i'll kick your ass :rofl::rofl:


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Ok, what is the name of the avitar again... I need to go find one... my next O day is around New years eve....:happydance:
> 
> kokopelli! i think lew started this? lolClick to expand...

She sure did!!!...Go Lew:happydance:


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Ok, what is the name of the avitar again... I need to go find one... my next O day is around New years eve....:happydance:
> 
> OI missy dont be finding same picture as me or i'll kick your ass :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

EASY GIRLS!!!!! There are enough Kokopelli's out there for each of us to have our own.....:happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

i just noticed my ticker moved up to a new little picture :)


----------



## Hopes314

TTC2308 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Ok, what is the name of the avitar again... I need to go find one... my next O day is around New years eve....:happydance:
> 
> OI missy dont be finding same picture as me or i'll kick your ass :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> EASY GIRLS!!!!! There are enough Kokopelli's out there for each of us to have our own.....:happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## TTC2308

Hopes314 said:


> i just noticed my ticker moved up to a new little picture :)

I loved that ticker when I was pregnant with DD. I got so excited to watch it move.....:cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

TTC I inverted your piccy its on other page :thumbup:

LOVE YOU TOO CG ya nutter lmao x


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> TTC I inverted your piccy its on other page :thumbup:
> 
> LOVE YOU TOO CG ya nutter lmao x

Thank you very much. I guess I can see a hint of a line too. :winkwink: I will wait a few more days and see what happens......(hears jeopardy music playing)


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Ok, what is the name of the avitar again... I need to go find one... my next O day is around New years eve....:happydance:
> 
> OI missy dont be finding same picture as me or i'll kick your ass :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Oh damn!!!....LOL


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> ive got nothing to say guys
> so im gonna leave for a bit
> popples -i hope everything goes ok for you tomorrow xxxxxxxx
> im just not sure if i can carry on anymore there are more with bfp then ttc on this thread at mo
> good luck

Sorry Amy missed this, thanks sweetie :kiss: dont stay away too long please cos i'll miss you :hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

Here is a neat looking one......
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## China girl

Okay...check out my avitar.....
hmmm....what do you think??


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> Here is a neat looking one......

MINE!!!! CG mitts off missy :haha:​


----------



## TTC2308

China girl said:


> Okay...check out my avitar.....
> hmmm....what do you think??

NICE!!!! Now time to sit back and let it work its magic....wait....time to get busy with DH :haha::haha:


----------



## China girl

TTC2308 said:


> Here is a neat looking one......

I like that one!!!


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Here is a neat looking one......
> 
> MINE!!!! CG mitts off missy :haha:​Click to expand...

LMAO :rofl::rofl:


----------



## LEW32

Hopes314 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Ok, what is the name of the avitar again... I need to go find one... my next O day is around New years eve....:happydance:
> 
> kokopelli! i think lew started this? lolClick to expand...

yeah, my parents bought me a hanging of Kokopelli and I made it my avatar.
I can send a picture of it to anyone.... but the avatars that hopes and TTC have been using seem to work just fine too!

So far...its Me, Hopes, MC?, TTC, anyone else? Did LabyB use it too?


----------



## TTC2308

LEW32 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Ok, what is the name of the avitar again... I need to go find one... my next O day is around New years eve....:happydance:
> 
> kokopelli! i think lew started this? lolClick to expand...
> 
> yeah, my parents bought me a hanging of Kokopelli and I made it my avatar.
> I can send a picture of it to anyone.... but the avatars that hopes and TTC have been using seem to work just fine too!
> 
> So far...its Me, Hopes, MC?, TTC, anyone else? Did LabyB use it too?Click to expand...

FX'ed you can keep me in that list......I will let you guys know when its PARTY TIME!!!


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Here is a neat looking one......
> 
> MINE!!!! CG mitts off missy :haha:​Click to expand...

Poppy, your lucky I like you!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LEW32

LOL...you are all nutters and I love you for it!!!!

Those are some cool Kokopellis!

CG- looks like u got a double Kokopelli- you wanting twins? :rofl:


----------



## LEW32

TTC- you got any FRERs laying around? I would be thinking a FRER tomorrow would do the trick and we could be partying :lol:


----------



## Damita

:rofl: crazy ladies


----------



## poppy666

@ CG :haha:

Ive just seen a double one, but i think one will be enough lol x

Right im going to get off here for a bit not feeling too clever and need some pain killers, if not back i'll see you all tomorrow evening when im more awake :hugs:

Love to all xxxx


----------



## TTC2308

LEW32 said:


> TTC- you got any FRERs laying around? I would be thinking a FRER tomorrow would do the trick and we could be partying :lol:

Nope....but there is a walmart on my way home from work.....


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> @ CG :haha:
> 
> Ive just seen a double one, but i think one will be enough lol x
> 
> Right im going to get off here for a bit not feeling too clever and need some pain killers, if not back i'll see you all tomorrow evening when im more awake :hugs:
> 
> Love to all xxxx

:hi: Poppy.....thanks for the inverted pic. Feel Better :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll be thinking of you Pops :hugs: x


----------



## TTC2308

Did any of you Bump Ladies have lower back pain and lower stomach cramping before your BFP??? I have had more than usual today....


----------



## China girl

LEW32 said:


> LOL...you are all nutters and I love you for it!!!!
> 
> Those are some cool Kokopellis!
> 
> CG- looks like u got a double Kokopelli- you wanting twins? :rofl:

Heck NO!!!...just making sure I covered:thumbup:!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## China girl

:wave: poppy :hug:

TTC, you had better stop at the Wal Mart on the way home. Go on line and get you a coupon for a FRER!!!!


----------



## LEW32

Bye Pops! Good luck tomorrow luv! We will all be thinking about you. :hug:


----------



## LEW32

:hi: Damita! We are going a little nutty here this afternoon!


----------



## Hopes314

TTC2308 said:


> Did any of you Bump Ladies have lower back pain and lower stomach cramping before your BFP??? I have had more than usual today....

ME! right around bfp time i started getting cramping and all that!


----------



## Damita

Aren't we always nutty :winkwink: what's everyone up to?


----------



## LEW32

talking :holly:, kokopellis and the like....

How are you today? I am getting NO work done and its awful!


----------



## Hopes314

lew- looking at that giant boob smiley bouncing around makes me cringe in pain lol


----------



## China girl

I am at work....with NOTHING to do but chat on BNB and read a book!!!....
How great is that!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

what china? your going to have twins? is that what you said ? :) 2 kokopellis seems a little risky!


----------



## China girl

Hopes is going to get some Tig old Bittys:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## China girl

Dont get me paranoid Hopes!!!:haha:
Just covering all my bases....*Note to self, need to see if twins runs in the family*:dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

well i mean twins would be fun if you can handle it!


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> well i mean twins would be fun if you can handle it!

HELL NO!!!... I just want 1 more that's it!!!:haha:


----------



## Hopes314

china how many do you have now/what ages?


----------



## Damita

Not alot just watching telly, going to bed early for some :winkwink:


----------



## Hopes314

whoo damita! get ittt

no charting this cycle??


----------



## LEW32

LOL at Hopes and CG!

Damita- what CD are you on?


----------



## Hopes314

even though i just woke up 4 hours ago, i think im going to go take a nap. ill talk to you crazies later!


----------



## Damita

Nope no charting or opks this month, erm CD19.. I have my persona though, no egg symbol yet so haven't ovulated should be in the next couple of days :)


----------



## LEW32

get to it then Damita :)


----------



## MommyV

Wow u ladies r having quite the discussion this afternoon.

Thanks Pheobe you're awesome. I bet the recipe will be great. I'll think I'll make it after Christmas and try it out on the family and see how they like it. Then I'll let u know how they come out. Maybe even get u a piccy.

Hugs for tomorrow Poppy!


----------



## mothercabbage

LEW32 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Ok, what is the name of the avitar again... I need to go find one... my next O day is around New years eve....:happydance:
> 
> kokopelli! i think lew started this? lolClick to expand...
> 
> yeah, my parents bought me a hanging of Kokopelli and I made it my avatar.
> I can send a picture of it to anyone.... but the avatars that hopes and TTC have been using seem to work just fine too!
> 
> So far...its Me, Hopes, MC?, TTC, anyone else? Did LabyB use it too?Click to expand...

yes i also had it for a while......:happydance:


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> china how many do you have now/what ages?

I got 2 boys ages 9 & 13


----------



## ladybeautiful

Why won't my :holly: get big?!?!?! :( I was looking forward to this 'perk' of pregnancy but alas they're just perky and nipples hurt like heck but still same size!!!! No fair!!!!!! :cry:

Oh and :hi: everybody :)


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hello!

Nice scan pic Lew :)

Poppy good luck for tomorrow!

TTC ur test looks good, get frer!

DM and Amy sorry for af :(

Afm, cycle day 27 and still getting loads of ewcm??? Never had this much before and although i never opk'd this month going by my last 4 cycles i should be around 7-9dpo. Tested this am with frer n bfn. So who knows whats going on lol Still getting a dull aching/full felling in my lower abdo so maybe late ovulation. . . time will tell x


----------



## LEW32

Hi LadyB and Jenny!

Lol LadyB- I wish mine hadn't gotten any bigger....I liked my Cs....sigh...
How are you feeling today?


Jenny- I wish I could tell you whats going on hun, but hopefully its a good sign.. I would :sex: just in case!


----------



## Jenny Penn

I will defo bd just incase, got the goods last night so need to go convince DH to give me the goods again tonight lol better to be safe than sorry eh! x


----------



## poppy666

Im still around doped up on pain killers :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## LEW32

Hi Popples! Yay for pain killers :)


----------



## poppy666

LOL Not very powerful but doing the job :haha: came on here for a distraction before i go bed :coffee:


----------



## babydream

Hi girls, just a quick one before i go to bed...

Sorry for af amy and cg. DM what happened there hun, i'm so sorry xx

Poppy hope tomorrow goes okay darling, i'll be thinking of you xxx

Jen, fx hunni :)

Coral sorry you've got a bug xxxhugsxxx

Tink, hope youre okay, Lew gorgeous scan piccy.

Hi everyone, hope all okay xxxxxxx

Don't remember everything, aarrgghhh, and i'm tired :(

My cycle is driving me crazy, i cba any more, will not be temping from tomorrow, no point. Had twinges today and yellow cm but nothing else. Boobs are not sure at all weirdly. Not feeling positive at all, not sure i ovulated. Will test on 27th if af doesnt show. I'm really negative and disappointed :( Better go to bed and sleep it off xxxxxx night night xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

:hug: Babydream i know its not much but its a shitter the whole TTC lark at times, hope your ok and sleep well sweetie x :kiss:


----------



## LEW32

I am loggin off for now girls... have to go pack - Florida bound tomorrow!

Poppy- will be thinking about you!

Night to all the ding dongs!


----------



## poppy666

Night sweetie im off too now :hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

LEW - I'm doing okay. After that last post I was lying just looking through bnb on my phone and before I knew it I was out for 3 hours straight. Just woke up!

Have a wonderful holiday in Florida girl!! :happydance:

Pops - looking forward to seeing you back tomorrow evening sweetheart. Will be thinking of you :kiss:

BabyD - sorry this cycle is being such a mystery and a pain! Hope you feel better and more positive tomorrow!


----------



## pk2of8

hello girls :hi: just stopping in for a brief mo to catch up on the posts. just been busy here visiting with family out of town and trying to finish Christmas shopping. i'm exhausted...been a busy several days and it's not over yet! 

poppy :hugs: i'll be thinking/praying for you all day tomorrow sweetie. i hope it all goes well! 

amy :friends: i hope you're ok sweetie. worried about you too. i hope you don't stay away long hun. i know it's hard...i wish i could make it be for you. :kiss:

DM :hugs: if your af has fully started then that defo had to be a chemical sweetie. honestly, (not to give you or amy false hope) but i would re-test if it stays light or seems out of the ordinary flow for you. :hugs: on the other hand, if af did show up fully and it was a chemical, then perhaps next cycle will be it for you (like for MC). as they say, you tend to be more fertile after a chemical or m/c :shrug:

coral, poor thing! :awww: so sorry you're sick with a bug sweetie...i hope it clears up fast. 

:cold: damn i'm SO cold!!!!!!!!! (sorry just had to throw that out there...)

tink and MC :hugs: hope you're doing well sweeties! :hugs:

hopes, lew, ladyb...anybody else who was talking about :holly: .... mine never got bigger until after i gave birth and my milk came in. then they were HUGE for a few weeks until my body adjusted, then they went back to normal. my sisters had the opposite tho...they started with BIG boobies, got HUGE boobies while pg, and ended up with GINORMOUS boobies that stayed after the fact. i'd give anything for just a little bit of that problem! lol i was a "barely there" 32b then a full 32b during my pg's. i've been a 32c for the past 3-4 years, so i'm hoping that's here to stay, but i'm not holding out much hope... :haha:

crap...i heard dh walk back into the house with his bro and now i forgot everything else i was going to say....

......oh, China! so glad for you for passing! that's always such a relief! :happydance:

TTC, can't wait to see another test sweetie! i defo saw a line on both pics! :hugs:

lew, awesome scan pic!!!! :cloud9:

damita, phoebe, mommyv, and anybody else i missed :friends: i hope you're all doing well!

afm, nothing going on here. i'm doing the soy...same doses and cd's as last time (cd3-7). if no bfp, then i'm thinking about trying cd2-6 next time. i don't think i'll up my dose as i felt the 160mg for 3 days and 200mg last 2 days worked good for me last time. i'm a little worried i've got other stuff going on, but i'm trying not to be paranoid and get carried away. dh has been so amazing these last couple of weeks about ttc since we got his sa results. he's been so much more open about trying different things and other options. i can't remember if i told you girls...he's switched to boxers, and he's taking his vits now w/o complaining. and we found a laptop cooling pad for him to use so it's not hot right on top of his "boys". he's willing to try iui, even if we have to pay out of pocket for that, as it's not near as expensive. he's also willing to try "self insemination" like what hopes did a few times having him ejaculate into the softcups directly and then inserting that to make sure the :spermy: get right on top of the cervix to give them a better chance. all good news and a relief that he's so much more on board with everything now. dh doesn't think we'll need iui...he thinks we'll get our bfp on our own still. i'm not convinced, but it's nice that he's being so much more open now. 

on sunday when we were visiting with my family, ...one of my sisters has identical twin girls. they're 2 1/2 years old now and the cutest little things with mops of curly hair. so precious! dh and i were playing with them on sunday, and he commented how awesome it would be to have twin boys. :cloud9: that would be such a dream come true for me. anyway, we decided to tell my parents what's been going on with ttc and dh's sa results. mom and dad were very supportive and encouraging. it was just really nice to be reassured. :flower:

i'm having an unusual af for me...2 days of heavy bleeding and then nothing but brownish flow and very little of it for the last 3 days. i wish it would stop. i hope by tomorrow it will be done. so sick of it. more than spotting but just very "light" flow still. blah. 

well enough of my babbling...i'll try to get on again either tomorrow morning early or tomorrow night, late again. :hugs::kiss: miss you luvvies!!


----------



## Damita

LEW have a good holiday

And thinking of you poppy :hugs: :hugs:

No ovulation on this end, think it's today or tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## Damita

Aw pk bless your OH, I am glad he is helping :) oooh where did you get the laptop cooler pad?? I need one :)


----------



## phoebe

:flower::hugs:Poppy:hugs::flower:xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Poppy :hug: 

like Phoebe, nothing more to say this morning x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

pk yeah I'm guessing it was chemical or very early misscarry :-( cried my eyes out for the first time at the sight of af, but I'm ok now! Just got to keep going. We'll all get there in the end, just seems like a never ending road at the mo. Amy hope your ok hun! Thinking of Poppy too :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

@poppy...hope all is well at your end,:hugs:
:cake: happy birthday dm..:hugs:
@babydream....hang in there hunni..:hug:
@tink,phoebe,ladyb,pk:wave: dont feel chatty today....


----------



## MommyV

:hugs: Poppy :hugs: I'll be praying for u today


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy, you and your angel baby are in my thoughts I like to think that it will be same baby next time it just wasnt read to come that sounds really sweet! :hugs:
Amy please dont stay away too long, can only imagine how hard it must be for you but we are here for you :hugs:
Lew- You got a very cute baby, thats a real cute scan! :thumbup: have a great holiday!
China- Congrats on passing! :wohoo:
Pk- Are you going to test to make sure? My af is also strange :/ but Im not sure if its the soy?
DM- Sorry about chemical hun, hopefully your next cycle will be a lucky one! :hugs: Happy birthday!
Hello to everyone else :wave:
Asfm- opks turned up today so thankfully I will be able to see when ovulating and I got 40 so wont be running out this cycle. Ov is roughly around newyears eve! What a brilliant start to the new year that would be! Not sure about proper cycle length though as it was 34, 32, 29, 29, (soy)28? Assuming as Im taking same dosage of soy but days 3-7 cause I forgot on CD2 I will have another 28day cycle Really struggling to secretly take 6 tablets and it seems to be midnight the new time for taking it? Lmao! (the EPO is bigger than the soy and I thought that was big).

xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your all good well had loads of egg-white cm this morning x x x x


----------



## Hopes314

thinking of you today poppy:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

lupine- nice kokopellis! triplets huh? lol


----------



## phoebe

hello all xxx:hugs:
i dont know about u guys but it seems inappropriate to just banter doesnt it. i hope our poppy is alright, cant stop thinking about her xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

yep, hope everything is well..

as well as it can be anyway..


----------



## Hopes314

my cat has been going NUTS the past few days. she is trying to tear up the carpet and she is bothering the other animals and she is just acting so crazy. is it possible she knows im pregnant? i think i read about this before..?


----------



## mothercabbage

*stalking* quietly x


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> *stalking* quietly x

me too mother x
hope u are well though x


----------



## mothercabbage

yea im ok,u?..:kiss:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> hello all xxx:hugs:
> i dont know about u guys but it seems inappropriate to just banter doesnt it. i hope our poppy is alright, cant stop thinking about her xxxx

Thanks Pheobe & all you lovely Ding Dongs :hugs:

I lost the baby naturally at home around 3.30am :cry: It was aweful and wouldnt want to go through that experience ever again, still went into hospital around 5am because of the amount of pain i was in. They scanned me and was some tissue left so they decided to go ahead with the procedure just incase infection set in or my body didnt get rid of what was left.

I signed a form to allow the tissue to be sent off to be examined and cremated ( which i thought nice).

So now im just resting but want to thank everyone couldnt of done it without your support :hug:

PS Carry on with the banter its nice to smile after something like this, Love you all :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so now we know our poppy is over the worst, lets all hope and pray we have no more "mis-haps" and help each other through ttc and preg! :hugs: and :dust: to us all....xxxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

aww poppy:hugs: at least this is over! how are you feeling?


----------



## poppy666

Feeling a bit empty but thats to be expected after nearly 9wks... just gonna get xmas out the way then back with you guys TTC :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo:
do you have a game plan poppy? soy, charrting opk?
hopes...when is your scan?
did TTC test again??


----------



## Hopes314

mc- my scan is a week from today. seems forever. when is your first scan date?


----------



## China girl

Poppy, praying for healing over your body:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

oooohhhh mine wont be while im 12 weeks, thats just the way it works here..im ok with it tbh...1st MW appointment is 7th Jan and she will get all the paperwork sorted,then the hospital send out a letter for me when its time to ring up and book the scan, are you excited for yours!? :dohh: of course you are! :haha:


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> lupine- nice kokopellis! triplets huh? lol

:rofl::rofl::rofl:..I was thinking the same thing Hopes....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah MC going to do the Soy, Preseed, Charting, Opk's and pinning OH to the bed :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Yeah MC going to do the Soy, Preseed, Charting, Opk's and pinning OH to the bed :haha:

remember this time dont let OH use the pre-seed!! :haha: wasnt he a bit "genorous" with it?? :rofl: (or have i got that all wrong and it wasnt you n OH):dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> oooohhhh mine wont be while im 12 weeks, thats just the way it works here..im ok with it tbh...1st MW appointment is 7th Jan and she will get all the paperwork sorted,then the hospital send out a letter for me when its time to ring up and book the scan, are you excited for yours!? :dohh: of course you are! :haha:

I'm excited but really wont see much probably and then they will probably want to order yet another scan for a week or two later. The order form from the doctor for the scan says "confirm viability" and im not so sure they can confirm much until they see at least a heartbeat. I was looking online and some people saw a heartbeat during the end of the 5th week, but not many. I dont want to get my hopes up.


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah MC going to do the Soy, Preseed, Charting, Opk's and pinning OH to the bed :haha:
> 
> remember this time dont let OH use the pre-seed!! :haha: wasnt he a bit "genorous" with it?? :rofl: (or have i got that all wrong and it wasnt you n OH):dohh:Click to expand...

No your right he squirted the whole tube first time :haha: They said count this as my 1st bleed n wait for next one to try again, but im not in a rush atm :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

im sure you wont be in a rush just yet, its hard! :cry: but ive read about ladies preg 4 weeks after a loss! like you said once xmas is out of the way and were into the new year im sure youll be ready to be TTC again! xx:hugs:xx
p.s i thought it was you :haha: step away from the pre-seed OH!!


----------



## Hopes314

poppy- the new year will be a great way for a new start :)


----------



## poppy666

LOL right gonna go have some tea im starving, catch you all later :kiss:


----------



## ladybeautiful

:hugs: poppy.
Sending lots of love your way :kiss:
Don't want to say much else.
Take care sweetie...


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy! 
and on that note its time for seconds for meeeeeeee x


----------



## MommyV

Poppy I'm glad that you're home resting. I hope that you'll be feeling better soon and that you're still able to enjoy your Christmas with your family.


----------



## Damita

Glad your home Poppy :hugs:

No ovulation here.. booo!!


----------



## mothercabbage

*come on damita's egg!!!!*:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

hi mother i am ok thanks love xx 

@ Poppy, i am glad ur home and safe. so sorry u had to face that at home, but now hopefully u and ur body will heal soon. and the new year will bring much joy and happiness xxx:hugs:

@ wheres Damita's damn egg?? have already said once that i have declared egg war. now get here asap or else :trouble::trouble: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## Damita

:haha: thanks :) needed that :hugs:

my chart is still around, not interesting though https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d88dd


----------



## lupinerainbow

Caz- Sounds good are you using opks?
Hopes- Thanks and I thought triple chance :wohoo: although I wouldn&#8217;t mind multiples its one less labour I have to go through haha! It is possible your cat knows you are pregnant some animals pick up on it and act strangely lol!
Poppy- I&#8217;m so sorry you had to go through that :cry: I&#8217;m glad they cremate the tissue though it seems a lot more respectful :hugs: Thank you for letting us know and I really hope you never have to go through anything like it again, nobody should have to :hugs: at least you can focus on getting better now and get back to ttc without the limbo of waiting for something to happen :hugs: :kiss:

Hey China, MC, LadyB, Damita, MommyV, Pheobe and anyone I forgot :blush:


xxxxx


----------



## TTC2308

Hi Girls.....

MC - Nope, no testing yet. I resisted the urge last night and this morning. I am going to wait until Monday to test. That would make me a 31 day cycle. Since the last two months of not having a period I want to make sure I give myself enough time. 

Glad to see everyoone is in good spirits today. I have been a busy bee at work and have just logged on. Not in a good mood today. DH and I ordered a swingset from Amazon for DD's Christmas. The delivery driver gets to my house today and delivered a workout set. WHAT THE HELL?????? That wasnt what I ordered. :dohh: Maybe its telling me something. Maybe I should have ordered a workout set instead of a swingset :haha: Anyways, got it all sorted now though.......wrong delivery guy came to my house :wacko: Got the swingset and DH is putting it together as we speak!!!


----------



## TTC2308

I see everyone is putting a kokopelli up...maybe its time for a name change to "The Kokopelli Sisters" :haha: 
**EDIT*** I see all of us non preggo girls are putting up a kokopelli 
I crack myself up :haha:


----------



## TTC2308

MC - I noticed you changed your mood to sad.....You ok?


----------



## China girl

TTC2308 said:


> I see everyone is putting a kokopelli up...maybe its time for a name change to "The Kokopelli Sisters" :haha:
> 
> I crack myself up :haha:

Oh, thats a good one.... I like it:thumbup:


----------



## TTC2308

China girl said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> I see everyone is putting a kokopelli up...maybe its time for a name change to "The Kokopelli Sisters" :haha:
> 
> I crack myself up :haha:
> 
> Oh, thats a good one.... I like it:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks..:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good evening Ding Dongs :hugs:

Well now I know Pops is home and ok, I feel more able to babble with the rest of yous. Sorry pops but I felt like Phoebe, I'll babble away like normal now :haha: Seriously, I'm sorry you had to pass the baby at home...can't imagine how traumatic that was :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

TTC2308 said:


> MC - I noticed you changed your mood to sad.....You ok?

sad over poppys loss..:cry: but im happy now its over for her (sorry poppy speaking about you like your not here:flower:) i should change it to happy now xx:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Awwww MC :hugs: Ive just changed mine to 'Hopeful' :kiss:

Ive been thinking of having a little tattoo of 'Foot prints in the sand' and putting 'one lost angel' above the little feet and the date. Or maybe a piece of jewellery with the July birthstone on it :shrug:

Dont be sad its not good for that little ding dong your carrying :baby:


----------



## TTC2308

poppy666 said:


> Awwww MC :hugs: Ive just changed mine to 'Hopeful' :kiss:
> 
> Ive been thinking of having a little tattoo of 'Foot prints in the sand' and putting 'one lost angel' above the little feet and the date. Or maybe a piece of jewellery with the July birthstone on it :shrug:
> 
> Dont be sad its not good for that little ding dong your carrying :baby:

God has something in store for you :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Poppy so sorry you had to do it at home, its awful :cry: hope you're okay hun, now you need rest and cuddles from OH and children xxxx

Happy birthday DM, i'm still shocked hun, i'm sorry you're going through this xx

Damita hurry up with ov :)

TTC, gl for testing on monday, i think thats when i'm testing if af doesn't arrive. 

Hi Phoebe, tink, coral, lupine, hopes, ladyb, lew, pk, mc, cg, amy, eesoja and everyone else i missed, hope you all okay xxxxxx

Asfm, i didn't temp this morning, had little twinges today again but no other obvious symptoms, no pma. We'll see in a few days :) xxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

TTC2308 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Awwww MC :hugs: Ive just changed mine to 'Hopeful' :kiss:
> 
> Ive been thinking of having a little tattoo of 'Foot prints in the sand' and putting 'one lost angel' above the little feet and the date. Or maybe a piece of jewellery with the July birthstone on it :shrug:
> 
> Dont be sad its not good for that little ding dong your carrying :baby:
> 
> God has something in store for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Amen TTC...I agree with you:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Babydream i think quite a few of us need a right good piss up over xmas then start afresh in the New Year & all be blessed with our BFPs :happydance: Hope your ok sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Amen, I third that sister!

Pops, thats a lovely idea :hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Awwww MC :hugs: Ive just changed mine to 'Hopeful' :kiss:
> 
> Ive been thinking of having a little tattoo of 'Foot prints in the sand' and putting 'one lost angel' above the little feet and the date. Or maybe a piece of jewellery with the July birthstone on it :shrug:
> 
> Dont be sad its not good for that little ding dong your carrying :baby:

awwww thats a cute idea, im happy your over the worst bit, what birth stone is july, my daughter is a july baby and i dont even know!! :wacko::dohh:


----------



## poppy666

I dont know either was due 28th July think someone said a Leo? :shrug:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Birthstone is Ruby, Starsign is Leo, Flower is Larkspur :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks LR will decide on something after Xmas :kiss:

Now can we get back to the conversation about :holly::holly: & get some PMA going :happydance::happydance:


----------



## KristyHart

Hey ladies

Well I have had a bit of time off. But im back. Im in the 2ww at 9dpo

Poppy Im so sorry about your loss :hugs::hugs:

MotherCabbage just see your sig congrats huni :happydance:

Could someone take a look at my chart and tell me what you think?

My Ovulation Chart[/URL

I have been having twinges in my tummy since 4dpo, had a few days of sore boobies but thats now gone. I have been more tired than normal and a few more urgent wees needed. Any advice would be great.

My sister had found out her twins are identical. She is 16 weeks now. Wont find out what sex until 20 weeks. She has to have scan every 2 weeks in London. With it being identical and her age they want to be careful xx


----------



## poppy666

Im no expert on charts but it looks really good that your temp shot up fx it stays up :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

this evening i am having more tiny tiny spotting. the same as a week ago or whatever. its like tan-ish mostly, there are tiny bits of tan/pink areas. its so little of an amount that it is only tinge-ing my normal creamy yellow cm. so worried :(


----------



## KristyHart

Thanks Poppy I really do hope so. I have an appointment with gyno on 2nd Feb and hubby gets his SA results on Wed 29th. I am testing Xmas day so fingers crossed we can cancel our appointments :thumbup:

I just feel very positive and different this month :shrug:


----------



## KristyHart

Hopes314 said:


> this evening i am having more tiny tiny spotting. the same as a week ago or whatever. its like tan-ish mostly, there are tiny bits of tan/pink areas. its so little of an amount that it is only tinge-ing my normal creamy yellow cm. so worried :(


Keep a close eye hun. Get to docs if you are worried

My sister had a bleed (tmi warning) after she had a poo. They got her in for a scan te next day and turne out she was having twins and she had pushed too hard a bust a small vein. Worth checking out hun if your worried xx


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> this evening i am having more tiny tiny spotting. the same as a week ago or whatever. its like tan-ish mostly, there are tiny bits of tan/pink areas. its so little of an amount that it is only tinge-ing my normal creamy yellow cm. so worried :(

I agree with Kirsty sweetie, anymore get yourself checked out xx

FX for your xmas BFP sweetie xxx


----------



## Hopes314

I tried calling in, they gave a number for an OB nurse to call if theres questions/problems between appointments, but apparently it is 9am-4pm, not a 24 hour thing, which seems silly to me if they are telling me to call that number with problems. I am not even 5 weeks and am scheduled for an ultrasound a week from today, so im not sure what they can really do. My only option would be to go to the emergency department. Otherwise I can wait until tomorrow morning and call at 9am. Not really sure what is appropriate. However, if its something stupid and fixable like low progesterone, I would be very upset with myself if I waited and something happened before then.


----------



## lupinerainbow

:happydance: for pma! Well mine is not entirely here yet but i just remembered i gotta take soy, fa & epo :thumbup: AF is officially gone :happydance:

Funny story (i thought it was) - Well i boil my mooncup to wash it and it has its own pan with big red tape round the handle and is away from other pans so noone else uses it.. Well i wait till SIL & her OH have gone to bed before boiling it so they went up and i put it in the pan and went into living room to watch TV i went back out in kitchen after a few minutes to see if it was boiling and SILOH comes down into kitchen and says oo you cooking anything nice and then preceeds to stand staring in the pan with a confused look on his face and comes out with 'is that like a stretchy condom you have to heat up :shrug::dohh: men? :haha:
Well i explain what it is and after an awkward moment he goes back upstairs and shortly after SIL comes down with a big smirk on her face and says that her OH went back up and asked how it works and why i was using pans we cook with to do something like that as its a bit gross with a big grin on his face so she tells him no she has her a seperate pan for it and asks when i keep it then when she tells him his face drops. Which is the point she came downstairs and we were in hysterics (he has been using it to cook pasta sauce in) and he is the sort that cringes about sanitary towels that haven't been used yet :rofl: yes i'm mean but he should have asked (only didnt tell him before about the pan cause SIL knows and would assume she would say and he rarely cooks so :shrug:).
Goodluck Kristy lets hope this is your month :thumbup:
Hopes i wouldnt worry too much about spotting but you could call the hospital to get proper advice to put your mind at ease? 
:wave: :hugs: to all 

xxxxxx

EDIT: Hopes maybe you should go to A&E if you are worried maybe tell a white lie and go by how long they think you are rather than how far you think you are?


----------



## poppy666

Hopes just go with your gut instinct and get yourself to the ER better safe than sorry xxx


----------



## poppy666

LR that was so funny :haha: im not gonna look at a pan in the same light now whilst boiling anything lmao xxx


----------



## Hopes314

found another number in the pamphlet for emergencies after hours, I'll call them and see what they say about it.


----------



## mothercabbage

chloe is 20th july and her star sign is cancer...
kirsty...gl with sa results...
@hopes :hugs: all will be fine dont worry too much xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hopes314 said:


> found another number in the pamphlet for emergencies after hours, I'll call them and see what they say about it.

Poppy- I dont know how i will look at him in the same way again haha! :blush:
Hopes- Good plan, try not to panic though hun :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

lupine...:rofl::rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## Hopes314

called hospital, the lady just said the obvious- if the bleeding gets heavy, like closer to a period, go to emergency department. otherwise wait and call doctor in the morning. not much help.


----------



## poppy666

Hopes im sure everything will be ok sweetie, implantation blood would take quite a while to work down and out, so just try relax :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

i think my bigger concern is that there was some tan and light pink too. not all old. ugh.


----------



## poppy666

Could be anything Hopes, think my situation has played too much on your mind to be honest and it shouldnt be, loads of ladies bleed, i even read on 1st tri other night a lady really bled bright red blood and about 15 clots and had a scan yesterday and baby is 100% fine :thumbup:

So just see how it goes xxx


----------



## Hopes314

poppy:hugs: i dont think its you. there are so many stories on bnb of terrible things, it makes it seem so common.
i'm an extra anxious person to begin with, so its pretty normal for me to worry about everything all the time lol.


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Just starting to feel normal again. All day yesterday had chills, a temp, muscle aches and vomiting! Yuck felt awful, thanks god it's passing now.

Poppy big :hugs: Hun I know how hard it is to go through that and hope you never will again.:hugs:

Lupin that was a funny story :rofl:

Daisy happy birthday Hun :cake: so sorry af arrived:cry::hugs:

Amy big :hugs: Hun hope you don't stay away too long.

CG congrats on passing:happydance:

Lew so happy for you love the scan pics of your little bean:happydance:

TTC I def saw a line fingers crossed for you bfp soon! You are so good waiting I couldn't!

Oh lady my boobs never got bigger while preg I'm 34b and will be until the milk comes in then they get massive for a few days! Lol

Hopes try not to worry Hun, if it does get any heavier go straight to the er sweetie. I'm sure everything will be fine though:hugs:
Hi everyone else, tink, PK, Phoebe, kristy, mothercabbage anyone else I forgot sorry brain frazzled as usual! X


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> poppy:hugs: i dont think its you. there are so many stories on bnb of terrible things, it makes it seem so common.
> i'm an extra anxious person to begin with, so its pretty normal for me to worry about everything all the time lol.

Me too!! LOL i use to read in those threads when i was pregnant with Korben and cry my eyes out with some of the stories and when i found out about losing this one for a second i thought it was punishment for reading those stories ( Stupid i know) :dohh:

You will be totally fine, dont think there is one pregnant lady who dont worry till they holding their baby in their arms xx


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just starting to feel normal again. All day yesterday had chills, a temp, muscle aches and vomiting! Yuck felt awful, thanks god it's passing now.
> 
> Poppy big :hugs: Hun I know how hard it is to go through that and hope you never will again.:hugs:
> 
> Lupin that was a funny story :rofl:
> 
> Daisy happy birthday Hun :cake: so sorry af arrived:cry::hugs:
> 
> Amy big :hugs: Hun hope you don't stay away too long.
> 
> CG congrats on passing:happydance:
> 
> Lew so happy for you love the scan pics of your little bean:happydance:
> 
> TTC I def saw a line fingers crossed for you bfp soon! You are so good waiting I couldn't!
> 
> Oh lady my boobs never got bigger while preg I'm 34b and will be until the milk comes in then they get massive for a few days! Lol
> 
> Hopes try not to worry Hun, if it does get any heavier go straight to the er sweetie. I'm sure everything will be fine though:hugs:
> Hi everyone else, tink, PK, Phoebe, kristy, mothercabbage anyone else I forgot sorry brain frazzled as usual! X

Coral glad to hear your getting slowly better sweetie :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Thanks pops hope your not in pain anymore hun:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Doped up on pain killers lol but better than i was in early hours thanks :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Thank god for pain killers :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Too true Coral, right im off to bed im shattered, sleep well everyone and see you tomorrow xxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Night coral, night poppy :hugs: 
Night everyone else, going offline shortly, talk tomorrow!

xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Night pops, night lupine xx


----------



## Hopes314

It seems that the spotting stopped, it was only that one time that tiny bit. However, I am calling my OB in the morning and if they act like it is not of concern I am going to ask if its possible that I have low progesterone. They should have screened for those things when they got my bloodwork done but they did NOT order a progesterone test.


----------



## phoebe

https://i1091.pho[IMG]https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/003-2.jpgtobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/013.jpg[/IMG]

Hi Poppy, hope u dont think this out of line, but i saw ur post about u possibly getting some jewellery. Well i thought i'd show u what i got to help me celebrate my angel. As u can see i have angels birthstone peridot for august and also mine and o/h birthstones on there too. I got it from alexandrasangelgifts.co.uk They have the most beautiful ranges of jewellery and other things. I am sure that they have the foot print range that u are thinking of too. they are a very thoughtful site. I won't go into too much, but they suffered too, but if u take a look at their site u will get what i mean. I hope this isnt too crass or upsetting lovely. I just felt it may help. Hugs xxxx


----------



## phoebe

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/003-2.jpg
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mothercabbage

thats cute phoebe!! i love it!!! 
hows everyone today? busy no doubt! im just waiting for chloe's grandma to pick her up then we have to go into town...its going to be mental!!! :dohh: but we have to get the sprouts!! :haha:
still no :sick: but even sorer(is that even a word??) :holly: im alwyas hungry and always tired and have lots of cm...<-----is that normal? 
@hopes...keep us informed as to what the doc says to you, glad it was just the one bit of spotting!:thumbup:
:wave: everyone else


----------



## Damita

morning :wave: can't believe it's only two days till Christmas :yipee:


----------



## phoebe

hellooooooooooooooo!!!! xxxx
glad i am not the only one who has shopping to do as well. we also need to get some fart pills too mother hehehe

wow only 2 days left eh woohooooo:happydance:

hope all is well with u lovely chickalets xxxxxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> thats cute phoebe!! i love it!!!
> hows everyone today? busy no doubt! im just waiting for chloe's grandma to pick her up then we have to go into town...its going to be mental!!! :dohh: but we have to get the sprouts!! :haha:
> still no :sick: but even sorer(is that even a word??) :holly: im alwyas hungry and always tired and have lots of cm...<-----is that normal?
> @hopes...keep us informed as to what the doc says to you, glad it was just the one bit of spotting!:thumbup:
> :wave: everyone else

all sounding kool and the gang to me mother xxxx:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Husband has had to go out today too, and I went this morning for last min bits. Lettuce to be particular......gotta have my turkey lettuce n mayo sandwiches Christmas day :) mmm nom nom nom lol

Hope everyone is ok today! 

Hopes, thinking of you, so many woman have a little spotting in early pregnancy. It sounds very minimal, but I know it only takes the tiniest bit of blood to make us panic! Hope its all stopped and you get some reassurance from the hospital. Hopefully your progesterone is fine, those temps have help up well which is a good sign.....thats the progesterone doing that BTW. :hugs:

MC, your symptoms sound AOK. Just how I felt in the first 6 weeks actually, and my sickness didn't really kick in till 7 weeks this time, but worst than I've ever had. FX your morning sickness holds out till after Christmas! Happy shopping x

Morning Phoebe! :wave: xxxx


----------



## phoebe

Hi ya Tink xxx:hi::hi::hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

BTW, love the necklace.........such a beautiful idea :hugs: I'm beginning to wish I didn't buy the doppler, I'm obsessed lol


----------



## coral11680

hey girls

yes MC symptoms sound normal to me!

Tink I just ordered my doppler today!:haha:

Hubby has taken my son with him to sainsburys for last few bits, I still feel queasy not sure if its the bug or MS:shrug: have to go to work, dreading it, its going to be so busy, thank god its the last day!:happydance:


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning ladies,

Pheobe- that necklace is lovely what a beautiful reminder of your little angel

Tink- glad u got the rest of your Christmas shopping done. I need to go out today. Also cranberry sauce on the turkey lettuce and mayo sandwich is so good.

MC- sounds like typical pg symptoms maybe the ms won't get u this time I guess you'll just have to wait and see at least u should be feeling okay for Christmas

Poppy- I'm glad that you're doing better now. I think that it's a great idea to do something to remember the lo that you've lost and I'll be praying that you and your family have a wonderful Christmas.

Hopes- I know this is easier said than done but try not to worry. I've had bleeding in both of my pregnancies and it was red. Sometimes it is from irritation if you are still checking your cervix I would recommend not doing that anymore because I know I was irritatng my cervix and causing me to bleed. If you do feel worried you can always try to call the dr for reassurance. GL

Coral-glad that you're starting to feel better that sounded like a yucky bug

asfm- no pos opk yet but cervix seems to be quite high and softening and the ewcm is just starting so maybe o soon. For any of u ladies who use opk's when do u find u get the best results? I've taken the opk's only once or twice around 7 or 8pm and it seems to be darker then so I might start taking the opk's later now.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls
I got some evaps on 2 superdrug tests lastnight/today, sounds weird i know but i can't help but look at them and smile lol
Im pretty sure they r evaps because the 1st 1 i took last night my urine was very diluted, the 2nd 1 i took this am with fmu looks the same as the 1st and the 3rd 1 i took an hour n a half after my fmu 1 (no second line on this 1) *blush* I couldn't help myself. Im not sure i c much colour in the second line on the first 2 plus i've seen alot of nasty evaps on superdrug tests on here (much worse than mine).
I don't even know where i am in my cycle lol i could be 9-10dpo or as little as 2-3dpo.
Tried to post a pic which was taken of all 3 out of the time frame for fun but it won't let me for some reason x


----------



## babydream

Hi everyone,

Beautiful necklace phoebe, such a lovely reminder. :hugs:

Coral glad you getting better, one more night of work and you're done :happydance:

Tink, obsessed with dopler, i can imagine :haha:

Damita and mommyv fx for ov soon :winkwink:

Jen, you sure it's evap???? might not be!!!!

Lupine, hope you're okay, your story with the pan made me nearly pee my pants. :haha:

Hope, i'm sure theres nothing to worry about but i know its easier said than done and i hope docs will put your mind at rest. :hugs:

Poppy, glad you're feeling better and already planning the mission armed and dangerous :haha: No pressed for DH :winkwink:

MC, yes i know hun, no ss my arse!!!! :blush:

Hope everyone else i missed okay and gearing up for xmas nicely. Just went to do last minute food shopping, so busy everywhere. I can't believe i still don't have a xmas tree!!! I'm not even sure if we've got the little plastic one in the garage :shrug: What am i gonna do? Have to send dh to the forest.
Well, MC you made me poke today and cp is high, cm is white thick creamy and i have really sharp stubbing pain in my boobs/nipples. Also twinges in tummy and a little bit of lower back pain. AF due probably over the weekend, we'll see. 

Have a good day everyone xxxxx:kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:happydance: for last night or work Coral! Soon be over and you can relax and enjoy the holidays. I don't really regret getting the doppler, its just leaving it alone thats the problem lol Don't panic if you cant find your bean, I have had about 3 times where I couldn't locate the heartbeat. Just get up and try again another time. Youll get to know where it usually is although it will move around a bit. I have the placenta on the right, and bubba is on the left so I usually find it slightly to the left just hovering over my bikini line. Magical sound......... :)

Mommyv, I have some cranberry sauce, so I'll try it in my sandwich. Thanks for the tip! So you may O over the holidays?! :happydance: x

Jenny, I have had a superdrug evap but never in the time frame, could you see the lines within 10 mins? if you have I suspect they are actually BFP's. If they are you'll see a darker line soon, don't forget my first BFP was on a superdrug before a FRER..........FX for you honey! xxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey babydream!
Ur symptoms sound very good, fingers crossed hun! I have no symptoms this month.
Yeah im pretty sure they r evaps because they r skinny lines, however it was nice to c a second line lol even if it is just an evap haha
If anyone is happy to pm me their email address i cold try email the pic and c if they can manage to post it x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Babydream! symptoms all sounding good :) lol at DH having to go and chop down a tree for you :haha: deck the halls n be merry :happydance: :haha:

Lupine, I forgot about your story until babydream posted! had me in fits of giggles too :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just click the paperclip icon Jenny, and locate the file on your comp. Once its selected you need to hit the 'upload' button to the right of this to attach it. If you have more go through the process again. Failing that you can upload to photobucket.photobox or the like and link the pics here x


----------



## Jenny Penn

I think it's because the file is too big Tink :S Im so not good at all this stuff lol
I will re test tomorrow am and make more of an effort to look within the 10 min timeframe cos this morning once i took the test i went and made my bed, let the dog out, made a cuppa ect before noticing the faintest of lines so thats why im positive it's an evap x


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> https://i1091.pho[IMG]https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/003-2.jpgtobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/013.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Hi Poppy, hope u dont think this out of line, but i saw ur post about u possibly getting some jewellery. Well i thought i'd show u what i got to help me celebrate my angel. As u can see i have angels birthstone peridot for august and also mine and o/h birthstones on there too. I got it from alexandrasangelgifts.co.uk They have the most beautiful ranges of jewellery and other things. I am sure that they have the foot print range that u are thinking of too. they are a very thoughtful site. I won't go into too much, but they suffered too, but if u take a look at their site u will get what i mean. I hope this isnt too crass or upsetting lovely. I just felt it may help. Hugs xxxx

Aww thanks :hugs:

Just got back from shopping n done way too much ive got no energy :growlmad: so gonna go look on this website and make a brew, hope everyone's well & will be back :happydance:


----------



## Damita

okay dokey ladies I won't be around till later as I am off out late night shopping with my best friend :wave:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh ok Jen, FX for your next test! x

Hey Pops! sorry your feeling weary, I'm not surprised. Kick back and relax as much as you can honey x

Damita, enjoy your shopping trip! x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey girlies :)
Pheobe- That necklace is lovely hun :hugs:
I still cant look at SILOH without laughing to myself :haha:
Well preseed turned up today :happydance: finally! Very excited :wohoo:
Think soy is giving me some killer mood swings :shrug: could just be me being stressy though :blush: 
OH is ill with stomach flu and i'm just hoping he is better for xmas or he wont be eating still and i will feel really mean stuffing my face :rofl:
How are all you doing today? 
Sorry to hear you are feeling rough poppy :hugs: 
xxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

called the drs office this morning, had to leave a message because they apparently dont answer the phone, they just return calls lol. so i waited around for hours and they didnt call. i go downstairs to pee, go back upstairs, and have a missed call and voicemail from the lady saying "i was just returning your call" so i call back and leave ANOTHER message saying i missed the returned call, etc. and again waiting and waiting for them to call back. when i left the message this morning i briefly explained the situation, so the lady who is calling back is aware of it, but is clearly not concerned. how helpful lol. anyway, clearly i wont be seeing a doctor today because these people are not acting any bit concerned to even call me back about it in a timely manner, let alone get me in for an appointment. 

fortunately it was only that tiny spot last night and no more. back to yellowy cm like ive been having for like ever. still the funny little cramps ive been having all along and still giant swollen sore bbs. i still poas in the am here and there to make sure the line is getting darker, and todays looks just fine. hopefully this is all nothing! its such a tiny amount i feel silly making a big deal of it, but im such a worrier :( ultrasound in less than 6 days.


----------



## Hopes314

oh and tink- thanks for the reassurance about the progesterone. my temps have been staying nice and high. enough that i feel like i have a fever often and check my temp and its hovering around 99.2-99.5. hopefully that is an indication of sufficient progesterone, because clearly my doctor isnt going to get to me anytime soon!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hugs: hopes, i can understand why they are not worried but thats not the point.......YOU ARE! They have a duty of care to properly support you in your pregnancy, regardless of how small a concern it may seem to them. :hugs:

UK girlys, don't know if you have heard what the Eastenders Christmas story line will be but I have and I'm not gonna be watching. If you want the spoiler I'll tell, but I am personally pretty disgusted so am boycotting.......

Hey Lupine, hope DH is better soon! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, yes the temps look great! :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

tink the silly thing to me is, this is the number they supply all their pregnant patients with for them to call if they have a concern during business hours. youd think if all the calls they get are a bunch of concerned pregnant women with bleeding or pain or spotting or WHATEVER, they might be a little better with returning calls or oh i dont know.. PICKING UP THE PHONE! gosh lol.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tink- Sure have i also won't be watching and nor will SIL i will make sure of it i think she already paranoid about me stealing her baby enough due to a stupid comment made by my OH after watching Little House (i think?) 
I dont know why they need such depressing storylines at xmas :growlmad: and thanks :)

Hopes- Is there not another doctor in your area you could get hold of if they are not giving you good enough care? 

xxxxx


----------



## KristyHart

Hey ladies

Hope your all well. My temp was down slightly this morning. Yesterday was 36.99 and today 36.93...just hope it stays there

xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I totally agree Hopes, I think its disgusting. Don't get me started.....I'll get on my soap box about patient care :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hay Kristy! :wave: My temps went up and down....


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think i have got the flu feel really ill x x x


----------



## MommyV

opk was a bit darker today and they have been staying about the same since I started taking them at cd8 so I'm hoping o is coming soon.

also got my bbt and temp was somewhat high for pre o today but that could just be before my drop for o. I was wondering u ladies who have used or use ff is there anyway to stay logged in because I always forget my password and on all my other sites I use often I just stay logged in then when I go to the website I'm already logged in. Thanks


----------



## MommyV

Sorry you're not feeling well Caz. Boy the sickness is really going around lately. Hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Caz, sorry you feel so ill honey :hugs: feel better soon. 

I always seem to be logged in on FF, although I have no idea how I managed it lol I'll let you know if i work it out Mommyv. Maybe O is waiting for Christmas? lucky festive eggy :happydance: x


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all...:wave:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey everyone :wave:
Hope you better soon caz! :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## MommyV

I think that I'm logged into ff now as well I went in to enter temp and was already logged in. I sure hope that so is coming soon. I think so maybe a few more days 3 or 4 I'm not sure but we'll def get some bd in and hopefully this will be it. 

Hi MC how r u doing? All ready for Christmas?


----------



## mothercabbage

yea almost, just a bit of treating myself tomorrow!! :haha:
everyone else ready for the big day?


----------



## ToxicFox92

Hey ladies, just a quick update from me
BFN on Sunday, no AF yet though, feeling really really nauseous, was sick about half an hour ago
I haven't been tracking OV this month, as you know i had no internet conneciton, but we still BD a fair bit.
I'm feeling really tired, extremely hormonal, feverish. Possibly just ill, but its strange because it comes and goes. It's not constant.
I'm testing tomorrow morning again though.


----------



## Damita

Good luck Toxic :hugs:

I've returned had a lovely time :)

No egg symbol and no more sticks for persona, so I guess we keep :sex: until I don't know really...


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC yep everthing is ready, meat is out today to be cooked tomorrow (except turkey). All pressies are wrapped! And we are completely ready for a chill out tomorrow except gotta go to my nans and visit a friend the craziness ensues on 25th,26th,31st, 28th- OH 21st! gonna be very busy!

xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

husband and i went shopping this evening and it was a decent amount of running around for a few hours. got home and had some more little spotting. layed down and it went away. im starting to think activity is making me bleed.


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: girlies!

hopes...try not to stress too much hun. it could be activity. it could be old blood from implantation. it could be any number of things...the majority of which are not serious at all. i had bleeding in the beginning of all of my pg's. and i think you're very petite like me...your body just may be more sensitive to all the hormonal changes going on. a little spotting really is ok. like you just said...rest up, if you're very worried about it. put your feet up, no heavy lifting, limit activity if you can. defo don't check cervix...leave that to the doc. but honestly, i'm sure everything's just fine sweetie :hugs:

tink, MC, coral...glad you all are well! having that doppler would be so awesome!! 

lupe--HILARIOUS story! :haha::rofl::rofl: had me chuckling out loud and dh asking what for :haha: oh...and i'm not going to test again sweetie. af was weird for me, but i'm sure it was a real af. :wacko: 

DM...i hope you're ok sweetie :hugs:

babyd, keeping fx that you'll be getting good news soon hun! :hugs: i think it was you who asked me about the laptop cooling pad....we found it at wal-mart of all places :wacko: not sure if you have those over there, but it's made by "Targus" (???) i haven't tried looking it up online...

TTC...can't wait to see your next test!! Monday's too far away!!!! :test::test:

Jenn you too! :test::test: we want to see piccy's!!! :haha:

mommyv and damita...would be so cool to catch that eggy for Christmas!!! :dust: to you sweeties!

phoebe, that necklace is a precious way to honor your lo :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: poppy! i'm so sorry you ended up going through the m/c at home sweetie! :hug: i'm glad it was over quickly for you tho. we're all going to have a wonderful and blessed new year!

poppy, phoebe, amy, and for all of us who've had m/c's, chemicals or any other kind of loss...this is for all of us... :hug: i love all you girls and i hope we all have a wonderful Merry Christmas and a fantastic 2011!!! :kiss::kiss:
(i hope uploading this link works...if not, i've also pasted the link below...)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8QqKe5d95U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8QqKe5d95U


----------



## pk2of8

OHHHHHH....i nearly forgot too...

for babyd, and any other girls who were interested in the video i mentioned the other day that dh showed in his science class. here's a link to the website and you can view it in "chapters"... i hope this works... :kiss::hugs:

https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/miracle/program.html


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Well looking at the present piles I'm short a couple of gifts....eaaaakkk Gonna have to go shopping, again! lol

Thanks for reminding me about the meat Lupine! I almost forgot, i froze my beef and turkey and that bird is massive......

PK thanks for sharing your song, its beautiful... :hugs: 

Hopes, agree with everything PK said. Try and relax over the next few days, you'll have your scan soon :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and if you are like me, and like a bit of biology i have another site I found https://www.ehd.org/movies-index.php But the images are not for the feint hearted, but pretty amazing! x


----------



## pk2of8

excellent video tink!!! :hugs: thank you for sharing that one too! i got quite a few chuckles this morning seeing some of the facial expressions and different things the baby does in the womb...so very precious!! :cloud9:


----------



## China girl

Good morning ladies.....


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Merry Christmas Eve ladies!!


----------



## pk2of8

Good Morning China and MommyV! Merry Christmas Eve to you too!! :happydance:

i've been lounging in bed for a couple of hours, but i need to get up...i forgot to get some extra black beans at the store yesterday (we do a traditional Cuban meal for our Christmas Eve dinner with the family) so i need to run to the store this morning and finish wrapping some gifts... it feels so good to just lay here tho... :haha:


----------



## coral11680

afternoon ladies,

Well, finally everything is done! Picked up the Turkey from the butcher, picked up the platters from costco and everything is done apart from Santas presents they still need to be wrapped tonight when kids are in bed. I'm so happy my job is done!:happydance:


----------



## phoebe

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVE ALL XXXXXX
:wine::wohoo::drunk::friends::yipee::hi::winkwink::kiss::thumbup::dance::headspin::hugs2:


----------



## Damita

Happy Christmas Eve ladies :)


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey happy christmas eve dingdongs! :hugs:
All meat is cooked (except turkey that wil be done in the morning) And everything is ready :happydance: All presents are out now ready to be given :thumbup: still not sure it feels very like xmas though :shrug: sure it will on boxing day though as will be with the neice and nephew :cloud9:
Really hoping my headache is not going to turn into another migraine :dohh: Finished soy last night, now just taking epo and folic acid :thumbup: can already see a change in cm since i started epo so just hoping it helps with the ewcm!
That song is really nice PK thank you for sharing that :hugs: i couldnt see your other ones though i think its cause the flash player cant be downloaded onto my laptop for some reason :shrug:
Tink thanks for the biology ones they are good :thumbup:
How are you all doing? 
xxxxxx


----------



## babydream

*MERRY XMAS EVE!!!!*​
PK and Tink,thanks girls, i watched a bit they're really interesting and i'll make dh watch them too, no whining accepted :growlmad:

Hope everyone's having a lovely day and surrounded by family and great friends. I'm not really in the festive mood, not sure what's going on i'm just really grumpy today, nothing's going right so i'm not gonna write a long post and kill your mood too. 

Enjoy xmas, will be thinking of you all tonight and hope tomorrow will be a better day. 

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## poppy666

:happydance: *WISHING EVERYONE A MERRY CHRISTMAS X X X X* :happydance:​


----------



## Hopes314

Merry christmas eve!


----------



## phoebe

lupinerainbow said:


> Hey happy christmas eve dingdongs! :hugs:
> All meat is cooked (except turkey that wil be done in the morning) And everything is ready :happydance: All presents are out now ready to be given :thumbup: still not sure it feels very like xmas though :shrug: sure it will on boxing day though as will be with the neice and nephew :cloud9:
> Really hoping my headache is not going to turn into another migraine :dohh: Finished soy last night, now just taking epo and folic acid :thumbup: can already see a change in cm since i started epo so just hoping it helps with the ewcm!
> That song is really nice PK thank you for sharing that :hugs: i couldnt see your other ones though i think its cause the flash player cant be downloaded onto my laptop for some reason :shrug:
> Tink thanks for the biology ones they are good :thumbup:
> How are you all doing?
> xxxxxx

good luck lupe sweety, i used epo on the cycle that i fell on:thumbup::thumbup: i only took til ov, but i am sure that is what did the trick for me. so fxd and sticky dust for hun:dust: hope the headache goes away and that u have a fab chrimbo xxxx


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> *MERRY XMAS EVE!!!!*​
> PK and Tink,thanks girls, i watched a bit they're really interesting and i'll make dh watch them too, no whining accepted :growlmad:
> 
> Hope everyone's having a lovely day and surrounded by family and great friends. I'm not really in the festive mood, not sure what's going on i'm just really grumpy today, nothing's going right so i'm not gonna write a long post and kill your mood too.
> 
> Enjoy xmas, will be thinking of you all tonight and hope tomorrow will be a better day.
> 
> Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:

hey babydream, sorry to hear ur feeling grumps, expect its b/c u have had a rough month with feeling so crook and all.. i really hope tom is a better day for u darling xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

phoebe! hows it feel to pass the 12 week mark!?


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey babyd, sorry youre feeling in a bad mood but I hope you are feeling good during xmas :hugs: 
Pheobe- Ahh thanks hun! And oo that sounds promising, I have added preseed and epo this cycle also changed to a kokopelli :haha: so I would have to give them all credit &#61514; but good to hear I have got a better chance :thumbup: Have a great xmas too especially being preggo :D this time next year you will have your bubba with you!

Hey everyone else, Christmas love and hugs to all of you! I hope you all have a really great day and festive season in general! 
My OH is like a 6year old he wants to get up at half 5 &#61516; but I suppose I can cope with it once a year haha! :wine::beer:Virtual toast to all the new dingdong babies that will be here next Christmas! 

xxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Still nerve wracking tbh hun, but thats me being on edge from the last time. but looking at things positively, i have passed that milestone and am hoping that it is all good. got my scan next thurs so hopefully that'll put my mind at ease. hope ur ok hun xxxx


----------



## phoebe

i also used conceive+ and soft cups that cycle too. so its sounding like ur pretty armed and dangerous lupe :thumbup::thumbup: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

MERRY XMAS TO ALL TEAM DING DONG:happydance::happydance::happydance:
just a few gifts to wrap when kids in bed, cant wait for tomorrow, hope you all have a wonderful xmas......love cabbage n the gang!!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## phoebe

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY BEAUTIFUL DING DONGS!!!!! XXXXXXXX
HAVE A FAB DAY TOMMORROW AND HOPE SANTA BRINGS U ALL JUST THE RIGHT PRESSIES IN HIS SACK AHEM:blush:
LOADSA LOVE, PEACE HAPPINESS AND JOY TO U ALL XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:hugs::kiss::happydance::flower::kiss::hugs::happydance::flower:


----------



## lupinerainbow

phoebe said:


> i also used conceive+ and soft cups that cycle too. so its sounding like ur pretty armed and dangerous lupe :thumbup::thumbup: xxx

:happydance::happydance: :wohoo: Ahh thanks so much you just made my PMA huge! :cloud9:


xxxx


----------



## phoebe

lupinerainbow said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> i also used conceive+ and soft cups that cycle too. so its sounding like ur pretty armed and dangerous lupe :thumbup::thumbup: xxx
> 
> :happydance::happydance: :wohoo: Ahh thanks so much you just made my PMA huge! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

sweet xxxxxxxxxxxxx
:happydance::happydance::dust::dust::friends::yipee::friends::dust::dust::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ladybeautiful

*MERRY CHRISTMAS MY DEAR DING DONGS!!!!!!!!! HOPE IT'S A FABULOUS DAY AND NEW YEAR AHEAD FOR EVERYBODY!!!!*

Happy to see you all in festive spirit. Babyd, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Gotta rush off now, got a big gang of friends visiting us for the next 8 days, they'll be arriving any minute. So probably gonna see you all in the *NEW YEAR!!!!!* 

Lotsa love and :hugs: and :kiss: my lovelies!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Happy Christmas Ding Dong Ladies and bumps!  

I have to say ding dongs, I get all soppy this time of year. :cry: I miss my past loved ones, but at the same time feel so blessed. Part of that blessing this year has been you guys :hugs: :kiss: I haven't even touched the wine BTW :haha: Seriously, I'm glad I found you all x

Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas :thumbup: I'll prob be on tomorrow :haha: DH has a bet on, he reckons I can't go a day without comming on here, I think he might be right :haha: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you all have a wonderful xmas and new year x x x


----------



## poppy666

Aww you soppy sod :haha: OH just getting korben bed then we can wrap the boys presents & prep the dinner for tomorrow.

Just want to thank you all for being there for me, i know ive not really been on much to reply to posts etc but have lurked a bit... Pheobe your going to be a smashing mummy and that little beanie in there is here to stay so try relax and enjoy your pregnancy :hugs:

I finally found something for my little angel and cant remember if i posted the link :dohh: so here it is :happydance: https://www.bradfordexchange.com/pr... Flip Flop Religious Crystal Pendant Necklace

Merry Christmas/Holiday my lovely Ding Dongs & roll on 2011 for all our BFP's and healthy growing little Ding Dongs :kiss:

XXX


----------



## Damita

anyone else watching one born at xmas? so cute


----------



## lupinerainbow

Damita said:


> anyone else watching one born at xmas? so cute

i'm recording it so i can watch :thumbup:
aww tink you so sweet, i'm glad i met you lot 2 and i know what you mean about the missing passed ones :cry: especially as its a family occassion! 
Hey poppy :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## babydream

Hey girls,

Mood is slightly better. I know exactly what you mean Tink, i can't do without crying at xmas and new years eve. I miss my loved ones i lost and the ones still alive but not with me. I'm a real softy.

Poppy, gorgeous little necklace, hope you're okay and still enjoying xmas as much as you can. 

Hey lupine and damita, i wasnt' watching, what channel was it on???

Hey phoebe, past the 12wk line wooohoooooo, i agree with poppy, you'll be an amazing mummy. 

Well, roasting the turkey and veg tomorrow and i'm baking a cake. I'm cheating...it's Betty Crocker box haha but i love her devil chocolate cake mix. 

I have a confession to make...i'm 11dpo and did a test this morning which was a bfn :( I do not feel preggo, boobs not sore and heavy as usual but sharp stubbing pain in them really painful sometimes and twinges in tummy. I am disappointed, i'm pretty sure i'm out and i am having a beer. Oh well...

Happy xmas to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MommyV

Merry Christmas Ladies!!

You are all so wonderful and have been so supportive through my ttc journey. Enjoy your families and friends tomorrow and I'll be on maybe tomorrow but definately Sunday.


----------



## phoebe

Thankyou Poppy and Babydream, u have made my day xxxxx:hugs::hugs:
beautiful necklace popples:hugs::hugs:

Again i would like to wish u all the very best christmas, i know its not easy with loved ones lost and loved ones distant. But i would like u all to know that u are very precious and dear to me. and i thank u all for coming into my life. U dont often get the chance to make new friends, but u lovely ladies have been the best. And i hope the coming year brings us all a lot of joy and happiness. I prob wont get back on today boo, gotta go round to the out-laws for dinner. But will in to catch up tom. Have a great day ladies big hugs and kisses to u all and ur loved ones :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

He he, I did come on..........DH was right. But I had to check for any BFP's :haha:

Awwwwwwww Phoebe :hugs: your a soppy sod like me but I love ya! :haha: agree with the others, you are gonna be one heck of a mummy :)

I am still in relative peace as the kids just have their stockings and one present before we have breakfast and go to church. It will be bedlam when we get back! 

Looking forward to hearing about your Christmases! Have amazing ones xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

MERRYCHRISTMAS!!!!​
:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

I hope all my lovely ding dong ladies are having a wonderful holiday with family and friends! I feel the same as you girls...it has truly been a blessing this year to have found you and be able to share this ttc journey/experience. there could not be a kinder, more supportive bunch than our ding dongs! :kiss: i'd have gone crazy some days without you girls here to listen to my rants or pick me back up when i've been down. :dohh: thank you lovelies! :friends: you all are the best!! :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

*MERRY XMAS ALL*......your all being soft i cant read half of your posts about loved ones with out getting all teary!! :haha: so id also like to thank you all for being with me on my journey to where i am today!! xx:hugs::kiss::hug:


----------



## poppy666

Korben cut his first tooth today, made my day :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

*Merry Christmas Ding Dongs*

Hope everyone is having a fab day, Me and my family are really enjoying the day, we've got my mum and sisters around :happydance:

Hubby has bought me a new laptop so he can't moan about me being on here all the time:happydance:I gave him all but one of his presents this morning and waited til 8pm to give him his race suit. He cried when i gave him it, bless him:rofl:

My PMA is through the roof at the moment, I'm sure those of us still waiting are going to get our BFP's in Jan


----------



## babydream

Hello girlies,

Poppy, yes i saw it on fb, wooohoooooo, big boy!!! xxxx

DM, glad you're enjoying the day, what a softy hubby you've got, just like mine hahahah

I had some friends around for dinner, huge turkey and veg and you saw the cake i baked on fb. I had some wine and relaxed a bit, pretty sure i'm not harming anything in my tummy :(

I can't believe it's nearly over, it's been nice but time to get back to normal. No idea what we're doing on new years eve, i'm really happy just to stay at home. 

As some of you said, i'm so happy too to have you in my life, we're a great bunch and i could not have coped without you, you were my rock for these past few months and i'm extremely grateful to you for being you. Love you all to bits and i hope preggo ladies will carry on supporting us ttc girls and everybody will get happiness very very very soon. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxlove and hugsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

MERRY CHRISTMAS girls!!!
I am so tired, but I want to say that you ladies have been a joy. I am so glad to meet you all and you ladies are so wonderful to talk to. Many blessing to all you.


----------



## pk2of8

Wow...hard to believe i'm the first one to post anything today! :haha::winkwink:

anyway, good morning sweeties :hugs:

just taking it easy here today i think. it's all overcast and windy and :cold: outside here. dh got to go surfing yesterday tho, so that was nice for him on Christmas Day. :flower:

i hope everyone is doing well! miss chatting with you girls! 

my temps are going crazy last couple of days. :wacko: not sure what to think about it. and i'm a little worried that i may have ov'd already... WAY early in my cycle. maybe not. i haven't opk'd at all yet. i was planning to start opk'ing today or tomorrow, so i guess we'll see. i just don't know what to think about the spikes in my temps, and my cervix was very high, soft, open a couple of days ago, but lower now and more firm. still open, but also when i checked it, more creamy cm. i did have some watery cm at the loo, but i never have creamy cm around this time in my cycle??? i don't know, maybe my ov will end up later than usual :shrug: i'm just all paranoid about missing it. our chances are already so limited, to miss ov and totally waste a whole cycle with no chance at all would just really suck. :wacko: well, sorry for the tmi girls...anyway, i guess i'll talk to you all later! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon all, thought id nip online to see what was going on...glad everyone has had a good xmas!!:happydance:
still no :sick: :holly: are killing though! and now i have a huge bump!! filled with turkey, chocolate,triffle and lots more goodies!! pmsl....i love food at xmas!!


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> Wow...hard to believe i'm the first one to post anything today! :haha::winkwink:
> 
> anyway, good morning sweeties :hugs:
> 
> just taking it easy here today i think. it's all overcast and windy and :cold: outside here. dh got to go surfing yesterday tho, so that was nice for him on Christmas Day. :flower:
> 
> i hope everyone is doing well! miss chatting with you girls!
> 
> my temps are going crazy last couple of days. :wacko: not sure what to think about it. and i'm a little worried that i may have ov'd already... WAY early in my cycle. maybe not. i haven't opk'd at all yet. i was planning to start opk'ing today or tomorrow, so i guess we'll see. i just don't know what to think about the spikes in my temps, and my cervix was very high, soft, open a couple of days ago, but lower now and more firm. still open, but also when i checked it, more creamy cm. i did have some watery cm at the loo, but i never have creamy cm around this time in my cycle??? i don't know, maybe my ov will end up later than usual :shrug: i'm just all paranoid about missing it. our chances are already so limited, to miss ov and totally waste a whole cycle with no chance at all would just really suck. :wacko: well, sorry for the tmi girls...anyway, i guess i'll talk to you all later! :hugs::kiss:

hi Pk hun xxxx
Wish i were able to help u decipher ur cycle lovey, it does all sound a tad confusing. I was never one for charting so my experience is limited there. How far are u into this 1?? I just think that possibly where we are so tuned into our bodies that they can mislead and trick us into thinking alll sorts of things hun. All i can say is try not to fret too much, which i know is easier said than done. I know it feels like everything is stacked against u, i have always felt that way myself. But things do have a way of working theirselves out. Its just that its never quick enough as we'd like hugs xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> Hello girlies,
> 
> Poppy, yes i saw it on fb, wooohoooooo, big boy!!! xxxx
> 
> DM, glad you're enjoying the day, what a softy hubby you've got, just like mine hahahah
> 
> I had some friends around for dinner, huge turkey and veg and you saw the cake i baked on fb. I had some wine and relaxed a bit, pretty sure i'm not harming anything in my tummy :(
> 
> I can't believe it's nearly over, it's been nice but time to get back to normal. No idea what we're doing on new years eve, i'm really happy just to stay at home.
> 
> As some of you said, i'm so happy too to have you in my life, we're a great bunch and i could not have coped without you, you were my rock for these past few months and i'm extremely grateful to you for being you. Love you all to bits and i hope preggo ladies will carry on supporting us ttc girls and everybody will get happiness very very very soon.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxlove and hugsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Babydream, as if u needed to ask regarding the support. We are a team and always will be sweety. fxd that u and the other ttc chicks get those bfps asap. Hugs xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

pk...hope you havent missed ov....ive stalked your chart, not sure what to think...maybe ov is just around the corner...so to speak..
phoebe..:wave:


----------



## phoebe

:


mothercabbage said:


> afternoon all, thought id nip online to see what was going on...glad everyone has had a good xmas!!:happydance:
> still no :sick: :holly: are killing though! and now i have a huge bump!! filled with turkey, chocolate,triffle and lots more goodies!! pmsl....i love food at xmas!!

Hey mother (dum dum)
Glad u have had a great xmas, we did and i am slowly recovering from the food overload.........well only until todays munch fest starts :haha::haha: i have been relatively good as far as symptons go, well maybe to the point of thinking hey is this normal?!? feeling really good my bbs dont ache so much and the m/s id fine too unless i am brushing my teeth. Have also an amazingly full feeling and a bit of an ache in the lady garden-ish area. Is that normal to be feeling fine after all the ms and stuff?? :hugs: xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Korben cut his first tooth today, made my day :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Awwwww how lovely xxxx:yipee::yipee:


----------



## pk2of8

thanks phoebe and cabs :hugs: i SHOULD ov sometime this coming weekend by my last several charts. i just hate everything getting all thrown off and wish it would just be consistent. it makes it so much harder to figure out like this... :wacko: 

eh well...just still praying for our miracle... :hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave: ladies,
I hope everyone had a good Christmas. I was very blessed to have my family over. Next week I will be going to the Smokey Mts. to spend the New Year with the in laws. It's going to be a busy week for me. I will probably start opk's on Wednesday. I'm due to O around new years...how great is that!!!!...:haha: You girls enjoy your day, I will chat later on


----------



## phoebe

phoebe said:


> :
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> afternoon all, thought id nip online to see what was going on...glad everyone has had a good xmas!!:happydance:
> still no :sick: :holly: are killing though! and now i have a huge bump!! filled with turkey, chocolate,triffle and lots more goodies!! pmsl....i love food at xmas!!
> 
> Hey mother (dum dum)
> Glad u have had a great xmas, we did and i am slowly recovering from the food overload.........well only until todays munch fest starts :haha::haha: i have been relatively good as far as symptons go, well maybe to the point of thinking hey is this normal?!? feeling really good my bbs dont ache so much and the m/s id fine too unless i am brushing my teeth. Have also an amazingly full feeling and a bit of an ache in the lady garden-ish area. Is that normal to be feeling fine after all the ms and stuff?? :hugs: xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

can anyone help with this please especially those that are mummys? is it normal to be feeling ok right about now at this stage?? just fretting b/c it appears my symptons have just upped and left lol xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Phoebe, yes I have always felt much better at your stage, HCG levels out at 12 weeks :) 

In fact mine are going now too and I'm not even 12 weeks, so don't worry. Its normal honey! :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

phew thanks Tink u are an angel xxxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs:
i kept thinking something is going wrong tysm xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe, with chloe i was sick as a pig for the whole of the 1st 12 weeks, with connor i felt great as long as i ate, as for the heavy feeling, i got that with both connor and chloe, and have a little bit of that feeling now...all sounds _*GOOD*_ with you babe!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

thanks mother xx u too are an angel xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

:happydance::flower::hugs::flower::happydance: thanks lovelys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Morning ladies :wave: hope everyone had a good Christmas, I ran out of OPK so no idea when I ovulated, I think it was Christmas morning but who knows :haha: I'll test on the 10th :)


----------



## phoebe

Hi Damita :hi:
good luck and fxd for u. bout blooming time that eggy showed up :haha:
loadsa love and sticky dust heading ur way xxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pk2of8

hey phoebs...sorry sweetie, didn't mean to miss what you were asking about. terrible of me to be so caught up in myself like that.... :sad1:

anyway, yes like mc and tink said...very normal for symptoms to seem to disappear during second tri. it's different for everybody of course, but many women experience a lessening of symptoms right around that time :hugs: mine were pretty consistent throughout, but they did get a little easier during second tri...

well, girls, it's official...my little bro (the one who eloped a few months ago) called me just a bit ago. his wife is prego. ...............

:cry::sad2::cry: i was chipper on the phone with him, but it's hitting me pretty hard now...


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww :hugs: pk......
@damita..:yipee: for ov


----------



## Hopes314

aw pk:hugs: i know that family members being pregnant isnt "bad" news.. but it feels HORRIBLE! My sister in law has an 8 month old and he was the ONLY thing anyone paid attention to during christmas. Starting to feel empty around our house without one. Its so hard to see other people with something like this that you want so badly!:hugs:
also pk- i was looking at your chart, on the graph with all the different cycles all colored, it looks like your current cycle isnt far off track of the other ones, so maybe no ov yet and all is well


----------



## Hopes314

as for me- still spotting lightly tan/pink- it seems to be just a regular occurance at this point. its only when i wipe and even then maybe only once a day its enough to come out when i wipe, sometimes less. just going to wait til ultrasound wednesday-my doctors suck at this point i feel. my next appt with them is jan 3rd, so idk.

also-i was eating everything for a while, and as of last night/today food suddenly doesnt look so amazing. found a hair in my noodles yesterday and it made me vomit. im getting kinda a weak stomach. good news though!
still hpting every other day for my own assurance and things still look ok. took 5 week belly pics yesterday at 5+1, i look bloated lol. ill post in a bit if youd like


----------



## pk2of8

thanks hopes :hugs: ...yeah youre right. it's not too far off. it's just weird for me to have the up and down spikes like that...at least i haven't had that since the first cycle i charted. :shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

yeah i guess its a little erratic. i love how you have all the charts along eachother on one graph like that, it seems so helpful when comparing what is "normal" for you! is it because you bought the VIP? i couldnt bring myself to ever actually buy it, i can be a cheapie lol.


----------



## Hopes314

4 weeks and 5 weeks. i got bloated lol. i actually weigh less though. ive been steadily losing about .2 lbs a day or every other day for the past two weeks or so somehow.
 



Attached Files:







4+1.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 10









5+1.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mothercabbage

thats all baby hopes!!!! lol.....looking good! xx


----------



## Hopes314

lol.. gas and waterrrr. i feel like dh's family will notice something early. they always pick at me for being skinny, and yesterday at christmas his dad said "you look really good" theyve been nagging us for grandchildren for ages :)


----------



## mothercabbage

when do you plan on announcing to the family??


----------



## Hopes314

i wanted to wait until 12 week mark and then an ultrasound after that to make sure everything is A-ok, especially with the spotting. how do people hide it for that long? i feel like the world will know in another 2 weeks just by looking at me. ill just tell them ive gained new interest in food.


----------



## mothercabbage

just tell them its the xmas turkey!!! :haha:.....
<---------this is whats going on inside me...6weeks preg.....yikes!:happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

whoo! wheres your 6 wk bumpppp


----------



## mothercabbage

going to do pic tomorrow, i look 12 weeks today with the xmas food...:haha:


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Was thinking do you think i could maybe ovulate 14-18 days from this bleed? Im not sure if to start using OPKs :shrug: but if i do maybe the hCG is still in my system so will give a false reading? OMG Think i need Dr Tink :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

im not sure poppy.....ermmmm ive heard of pregnancy 4 weeks after mc.....could be darker than usual opk, you will prob have hcg still in your system.....:shrug: wheres tink lol ..xx


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> hey phoebs...sorry sweetie, didn't mean to miss what you were asking about. terrible of me to be so caught up in myself like that.... :sad1:
> 
> anyway, yes like mc and tink said...very normal for symptoms to seem to disappear during second tri. it's different for everybody of course, but many women experience a lessening of symptoms right around that time :hugs: mine were pretty consistent throughout, but they did get a little easier during second tri...
> 
> well, girls, it's official...my little bro (the one who eloped a few months ago) called me just a bit ago. his wife is prego. ...............
> 
> :cry::sad2::cry: i was chipper on the phone with him, but it's hitting me pretty hard now...

Dont worry Pk hun, was only asking out of interest. Was curious as to be feeling alright at the mo. Plus i dont really like to mention symptons and the like out of respect to all u other ladies ttc still. I wish i could give u a real hug regarding the news about ur brother. I know how much that really hurts, when u get announcements like that. Hence my loathing to mention owt about myself. At a loss of what to say now, but just want u to know i understand and feel ur hurt for u.:hugs::kiss: Hugs xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Will catch up with other post in a min but quickly.....

Pops, its up to you but tests of the OPK kind and HPT's may all give false positives for up to about 6 weeks. No reason why you shouldn't be fertile this cycle, but it will just be harder to predict. If you decide your starting right away, I would BD as and when you can, aiming for 3 times a week and maybe increasing if you can if you have fertile signs. But remember, come testing time you might get a false positive, and will need to have Serum HCG tests to see if its rising rather than just pee sticks. If your body's not ready it simply wont work out. Hope your ok honey! :hugs: gonna catch up with the rest of you all now :) x


----------



## pk2of8

@hopes...yes i did get the vip. i'm not sure if the chart overlay graph is only with vip or not :shrug: but it is helpful to me too to see it that way. i normally wouldn't have spent the money either, but when i joined they offered me some discount to make it only $45 for the whole year, so i figured i'd try it once. now i'm glad i did given everything else that's been going on... :wacko:

@phoebe...oh don't worry about talking about it sweetie. it doesn't bother me to talk to you girls about it :hugs: i guess w/my bro, it's more the issue that (of course) they were "not trying" and were "planning to wait at least 3 years" and all that, and now here they are prego and we've been "trying" everything we can and still nothing :-( altho, i guess what goes around comes around ??? i never "tried" with any of my other pg's and (God forgive me) i didn't even want some of them. such a shameful thing to admit, but i was so young and in such a bad marriage...it was very hard at the time. anyway, circumstances are different now... well, i just hope God blesses us with a lo together. :hugs:

@poppy, i've read that some women do ov first cycle right after a m/c hun. i thought the hcg goes out of your system pretty quickly, but i could be totally wrong :shrug: couldn't hurt to try the opk's sweetie :hugs: btw, so sweet that korben cut his first tooth on Christmas day! :happydance:

i'm exhausted! not sure what's going on with me with that, but i can't seem to get enough sleep! i slept most of the day yesterday and i keep nodding off here this afternoon. been just so tired for several days. probably just emotionally drained i think.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol by the time I had finished reading all the posts you have all gone :rofl:

Ok....

DM, loving DH reaction to his pressie, and yay for sky high PMA :happydance:

Pops, awww bless little Korben and his first tooth. 

BabyD, loved the cake pic. Wouldn't leave for the world, gotta get you all up the duff! 

MC, looking forward to your 'Turkey Bump' pic lol 

China, what a day to O! FX 

Damita, also great timing for O :dust: for you TWW

PK pretty sure you haven't O'd but you might be close. Maybe throw in a BD tonight if you can? I understand how your feeling about your brother and your previous pregnancy's.......no need to explain honey :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Hopes, sorry your spotting still and the Doc isn't being helpful. Not long till that scan, and hoping you get some reassurance :hugs: cute bump your growing there! I had to tell at 8 weeks to people who guessed, i have quite a bump going on here so the only peeps who don't know yet are people who haven't seen me :haha: Gonna sing it to the world following successful scan on Thursday.

ASFM I had a lovely Christmas. Morning Sickness not to bad now, and I got some nice presents. New Ugg boots, perfume and other little bits n bobs. In the absence of family these were all from DH and his dad (our only close family left) so I was thoroughly spoilt :) My bump is huger than ever (will post pics on Wednesday - end of first trimester) I have forgot to do the last 2 weeks lol 

Hope your all ok!!!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: thanks tink...always encouraging to get another opinion from you and the other ding dongs :flower:

dh has told me we'll bd again tonight. he's been much better about bd'ing regularly, so hopefully he will follow through. if he says he's too tired, i'm going to suggest inseminating with the softcup (like hopes was doing before) and see if he'll be willing to do that. but only if he doesn't want to bd. we'll see...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

He said before he wouldn't mind the self insemination didn't he? That takes some of the pressure off doesn't it, sounds like a good plan :) I'm glad he is being much better about the TTC stuff :) xxx


----------



## pk2of8

right he did say that :winkwink: so hopefully, one way or the other, we'll get the :spermy: where they need to be :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Do what it takes :haha: x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Poppy- I'm not sure if this would work or not but could you try taking hpts to see when they turn bfn and then know that after u o and try a test that if u get a line you would be pg? idk this may be a silly idea never had the experience before but I thought that might work. Also could u try temping to see when temps rise that could confirm o. GL

Tink- glad that you're feeling better and u got some nice gifts for Christmas. I can't wait to see the bump pic

Pheobe- I'm glad that you're feeling better also. Like the other ladies said usually by 12-14 weeks the ms starts to subside. Hopefully pretty soon you'll be starting to feel little one moving.

MC- glad that u were able to enjoy your Christmas food and that ms hasn't got u yet. Also interested to see your bump pic

PK- sorry about finding out about brother I know it's hard but hopefully u and dh will have a pregnancy announcement soon

Hopes- you are tiny you are probably going to get a very cute little bump

Asfm- well I'm a little unsure right now about what's going on temp was super low yesterday and up higher today but opk's although darker yesterday and lighter today neither have been positive bd'd last night and will again tonight but I had a wonderful Christmas and still have celebrations going on with different family members. Things have been so relaxed and peaceful here.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs! Back to my usual signing on first thing in the morning lol

Mommyv, glad you had a lovely relaxed and peaceful Christmas! did you get in some BD in case you did o? x

Hubby is making a full English breakfast :) I wasn't quite up to cooking it yet, but I think I shall enjoy eating it lol Gonna have a PJ day, and potter about the house a bit tidying up today. 3 More sleeps till Phoebe's and my 12 week scan!!!!! x


----------



## babydream

Good morning ladies, hope you all had a lovely Xmas. 

Pk, sorry about sil pregnant news, it must have been difficult to act all excited, but you'll get there too hunni, soon! 

Mommyv, I'm sorry I can't help with charts and opk, as you might know mine was all over the place and never got a proper +opk. 

Tink and pheebs, can't wait to see your scans!

Poppy, no idea sweetie sorry, hope it'll be soon women are different. xx

Asfm. Af due today and the witch IS coming! Cp low, woke up with lower back ache so defo today. Soooooo disappointed! And frustrated and fed up! :cry::cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave: 
@pk...whatever it takes:thumbup: goodluck :hugs:
@tink...no bump pics for the last 2 weeks and everyone nagging at me to get mine on!! you best get camera happy today missy!!:rofl:
@babydream....i hope the :witch: dont show...FXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFX...told you b4 cp can change in hours!! but even if she does show you got a good plan for next cycle...a nice relaxed bfp cycle!! :hugs:
asfm...got all the rubbish into the bins and recycled....snowing here:growlmad: still trying to catch up on washing!:laundry: busy busy busy...but have the CBA attitude! x


----------



## phoebe

helloooooooooooo me got a peach!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx
hi ladies xxx:hi::hi::hi::hi:
hope all is tickety boo on planet ding dong today xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Pheobe,

What a beautiful little peach. I can't wait to see those scan pics. Tink said that u have a scan coming up soon. When is it?


----------



## phoebe

Hi mommyV xxx
its on the 30th, i am starting to get very nervous now though lol, i do hope all is well. How are u sweety xxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Hope all that bad snow isnt too much of a hindrance to u out there hun. was watching the news today and it said that 1000's of flights have been cancelled xxx


----------



## MommyV

I'm doing pretty well except that I keep hitting the back button on my laptop and can't finish my post. I don't think I have o'd yet so I'll just keep opking bding and temping until I get some sort of ovulation confirmation. Just east of us they are getting tons of snow there is a big noreaster dumping more than 20inches. I love snow but am glad that we aren't getting that because we are going to my mom's to celebrate Christmas today.

Only a couple more days til scan. I have a feeling that everything will work out for u but I can understand u being nervous. How were your family Christmas celebration/s?


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww a peach....:awww: i still got a sweet pea lol :haha:
cant wait to see scan pics phoebe and tink!!
isnt corals coming up soon too.....??:shrug:


----------



## MommyV

Thank God no flying for me. I hate it! and we are just far enough west I live pretty much right in the middle of NYS 4 hours northwest of NYC. We are usually the ones to get dumped with the snow but not this time.


----------



## MommyV

Just went to let the dog out and boy is it cold out there. Brrrr only about 15F


----------



## mothercabbage

:cold:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Tink, MC and Babydeam,

I tried to write a post to u ladies but because of my clumsy typing fingers lost it three times. I hope that u are all doing well. I guess I'm going to try again maybe this one will make it up there.

Tink- It sounds like you have a nice morning planned with your family. I can't wait to see your scan pics and the new bump pic.

Babydream- I still have my fx'd for u that af will not show and you'll get your bfp.

MC- I'm cleaning house this am as well. I am going to my mom's in a couple hours so I got up early and put in a load of wash and washed some dishes. I still have to tackle my living room which has christmas toys and presents all over but at least all the wrap has been picked up and the children are very happy already with all the things they got for Christmas.

asfm- temps still down I don't think that I've o'd yet but I think it's coming soon I hope I usually get one temp drop and then ovulate on the second one so I guess I need to wait for that and just keep bding until my temps rises. I've been feeling so relaxed about ttc but I am starting to really want that bfp! okay I'm posting now before I lose this again


----------



## MommyV

It sure is wind chills have us at or below zero. Not uncommon for Jan but this Dec has been a bit colder than usual for us. Not too snowy though which makes me think the snow may come in March and April which is not good. Makes for a very long winter.


----------



## MommyV

How are u feeling MC?


----------



## phoebe

MommyV said:


> Thank God no flying for me. I hate it! and we are just far enough west I live pretty much right in the middle of NYS 4 hours northwest of NYC. We are usually the ones to get dumped with the snow but not this time.

is that like the buffalo area?? i know that NYs is vast. Our xmas celebrations were brilliant ty. we wnet to o/h for the dinner, amd it was hilarious to watch them all slowly getting more sozzled hehehe:wine::rofl:. thanks about the scan, i really hope all will be well too. and i think i may have spoke yoo soon regarding the m/s:sick: as i have just yacked in the bathroom, so thats brekky gone lol. ooooooooh good luck with catching that eggy hun, sounds like u got all the bases covered so loadsa hugs n dust for u lovely xxx have a great time at ur mum's today. keep warm xxxx:hugs::kiss:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

mommyv....its nice the kids are happy and being occupied with their new things...i just hate the mess! :haha: all i have done over the last 3 days is clean up after people!:sleep: *yawns*


----------



## phoebe

hi mother sweetpea:hi::hi::hi: xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: hi peachy phoebe xx


----------



## MommyV

oh Pheobe sorry that the ms isn't completely gone. Hopefully it will be in a week or two. I found that when I was pg with my son the sickness wasn't as bad but lasted longer and with my daughter I felt worse but was over it sooner. Maybe you're having a boy? Were u hoping for one or the other? I love watching other people get drunk and stupid and least it's not us doing that right. I dont' want to embarass myself. I'm about 4hours from Buffalo as well I'm about an hour east of Syracuse NY right in the middle of the state from east to west and North to south pretty much. It's country here and absolutely beautiful with lots of friendly people we love it here. Sometime I need to look at a map and see where u ladies live I am so bad with geography and Yes NYS is quite large although no where close in size to texas and california. Most of the NYS population in downstate not very populated where I live small cities lots of small farms wooded areas and country. I also live about an hour outside of the Adirondack Park which is a huge protected forest area pretty much the entire Northern part of NYS.


----------



## MommyV

I hear ya MC and do u notice how all the garbage gets passed to mom. Oh well by tomorrow things should be back to normal and all the extra stress of mess should be clean. Also my dh is home for the week so between doing things with the children and helping me clean the house he'll be a good help this week.


----------



## mothercabbage

well my OH is back to work tomorrow:yipee: cant wait, hes worse than the kids :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Damita

Afternoon ladies :wave:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: damita how are you today? x


----------



## MommyV

hi Damita


----------



## MommyV

alright ladies I'm off more cleaning to do. Kids are up and I need to be ready to go in about an hour or so. I'll be on tonight to see what you ladies have been up to all day.


----------



## phoebe

it does sound lovely where u are mommy. well have a lovely day hun and hope to catch u later. hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: hi peachy phoebe xx

:rofl::rofl: when i used to work at sea, all the deckies used to call me peaches b/c of my rather large bb's:blush::blush::haha: i even had a hard hat with peaches written on it xxx


----------



## phoebe

hi Damita :hi::hi::hi: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

cute...peaches! lol :haha:


----------



## phoebe

MommyV said:


> oh Pheobe sorry that the ms isn't completely gone. Hopefully it will be in a week or two. I found that when I was pg with my son the sickness wasn't as bad but lasted longer and with my daughter I felt worse but was over it sooner. Maybe you're having a boy? Were u hoping for one or the other? I love watching other people get drunk and stupid and least it's not us doing that right. I dont' want to embarass myself. I'm about 4hours from Buffalo as well I'm about an hour east of Syracuse NY right in the middle of the state from east to west and North to south pretty much. It's country here and absolutely beautiful with lots of friendly people we love it here. Sometime I need to look at a map and see where u ladies live I am so bad with geography and Yes NYS is quite large although no where close in size to texas and california. Most of the NYS population in downstate not very populated where I live small cities lots of small farms wooded areas and country. I also live about an hour outside of the Adirondack Park which is a huge protected forest area pretty much the entire Northern part of NYS.


i really dont mind what i have, all i want is a happy healthy bundle of love:winkwink: i think o/h has a yearning for a boy, but dont all men lol xxx


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> cute...peaches! lol :haha:

they even used to sing that stranglers song to me as well lol. i used to die of embarrassment as i was only 20 at the time. but that said it was the best time too hehehehe espec the parties :drunk::headspin::wine::beer:. we even got barred from dieppe and southampton hehehehe:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TTC2308

Good Morning Girls!!!!

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. I did. DH and I got annual passes to Disney World from my parents. :kiss: We are so excited. We are taking DD there Thursday - Sunday. YAY!!!!

As for my :test:.......:bfn:. But its ok. Still no :witch:, but who knows when I should start?

How is everyone this morning? Did all of my Ding Dongs get what they asked for for Christmas? 

Tink & Mother......where are those pics?

As for everyone else.....:hi:


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies, 
Hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas! Well, I was supposed to be back home today, but looks like I will be spending a few more days in Florida! Which wouldn't be all that bad, but OH and I have so much work to do for work. Wish I had brought my work computer with me. They closed our airport for bad weather...they are calling it 'Snowpocolipse' ....

We had a lovely christmas though...

Missed my Ding dongs- how is everyone!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww :hugs: for the soppy posts ladies! Hope you all had a great day!
:wohoo: :happydance: for korbens first tooth & phoebe being a peach!
One of my friends had her baby at Christmas in labour for 2hours start to finish (she managed 3 puffs of gas and air and baby came out with one push :wacko: but it was her second her first was born 9months ago!
I also have eaten way too much haha! And have lots more left to eat... definitely need a diet now! :blush:
China I will be ov around the same time as you! :happydance:
Glad to hear the pg symptoms are evening out a bit, now its time to just enjoy the pregnancy! :thumbup:
Aww pk, congrats to your bro but Im sorry to hear that at the same time i know its crappy :hugs: 
Was hard for me on xmas because it was all about sil and her baby we all had to get her presents even though baby not due till mid feb? She wants it to come early cause its meant to be 3pound 10 but its 5pound 10 and they estimating a 10pound baby  but it made me think how next xmas is gonna be its all going to be about her and her baby :( and she knows im ttc but has to sit around with her belly out all day everyday just to rub it in some more, which means for first 2 days of AF i stay in my room just so i dont have to put up with her :growlmad: 
:wohoo: for scans coming so soon! And bump pics cant wait to see them!
Lew I hope you get home soon and safely! 

Asfm- Well I had an okay xmas :) (tink I only have oh family buying for me also) My guinea pig finally gave birth this morning to 4 little babies &#61514; will put some pics on fb later! Erm opk has got a line so just waiting for it to get darker which should be in 3 or 4 days which is also when dog gets his stitches out (got him castrated as a xmas pressie :haha: ) Still taking epo and folic acid- do you think because I have been taking folic acid for like 2 years now I will need an extra dose when I become pg? 
PMA is pretty good so far :) using preseed 1.5 (Whatever the measurements are) as I dont want it swampy :haha:

How are you all?? :hugs: hope everything is good with you! 

xxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas!

I had a nice day with my family and kids were very happy. Glad its over though really! 

Tink and phoebe can't wait for your scan, mine is on the 13th so just over 2 weeks away. I'm excited! 

I tried to read all the posts but have such a fuzzy brain can't remember much!:dohh: I def have quite a bump now, I need to take pics, I'll try to remember later. I feel so sluggish all the time. I'm still in my pj's trying to clean up a bit and catch up with the washing, so much of it!!

Mommyv, that snow brings back memories of when I lived in NJ. I wish I was there now, the kids would love it!:haha:

hi to all ding dongs :hi:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi ladies!
Hope u all had a wonderful christmas, i had a fabby day.
Well i haven't tested again since my evaps on the superdrug tests, i just don't think we have done it this cycle so didn't want my xmas spirit ruined by a bfn. I am on cd31 (my last 2 cycles have been 34 days) have no pregnancy symptoms and no signs of AF either (although i only get AF cramps right before AF normally). I have no tests but think i may save a fmu sample from tomorrow and test tomorrow when i buy tests, that way i can get over any disappointment before new year.
@Pheobe and Tink can't wait to c ur 12 week scans :)
@Babydream i hope the witch stays away for you
Can't remeber what else is going on but wishing u all the best guys! x


----------



## Hopes314

i hope everyone had a great christmas! and now onto the new year:happydance:

lew- sorry your not able to get back home! im in pittsburgh and we are seeing almost NO snow, philadelphia is really getting hit with it all huh?

tink and phoebe- cant wait to see your scan pics coming up!

lupine- i lovee guinea pigs lol adorablee

i already forget everything else i read somehow(yet i remembered the guinea pigs lol):wacko:

as for me- its taking everything i have to lay here and force down water and not vomit. everything smells horrible and is giving me a headache, even the christmas tree? today is 5wk 3day, so apparently my body is starting early.


----------



## coral11680

Hi Jen, good luck with your test I really hope you get your bfp!

Hopes I sympathise with your sickness it isn't fun is it. Hopefully it will pass quickly for you sweety :hugs:

Oh yes lupine adorable baby guinea pigs, so cute! X


----------



## Hopes314

thanks coral! as yucky as it is, im enjoying feeling that this is real and that despite my spotting worries, things may be ok in there! 

cant wait to see your bump pics!


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: girlies! glad to see everybody in good spirits today! 

i think the high here today is 50f and i would die if it was 15f :cold::cold::cold: on Sunday it was in the 30s (was that yesterday??) and we had a bit of snow flurries. extremely rare for here in FL but the kids were very excited about it :winkwink::haha:

i don't think i've ov'd yet...i should ov by the weekend at the latest i think. i was worried i'd missed it earlier, but i'm still having wet cm and ewcm, so i think i'm still "safe". :winkwink:


----------



## Hopes314

pk- jealous of your 50 degree temps


----------



## pk2of8

aw...i'd send the warmer weather to you if i could hopes :hugs: 

wow, been very quiet here since this afternoon. i hope everybody had a nice evening, and i guess we'll chat tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all......
@pk....glad you are sure you havent missed Ov....hope you catch that egg!!!
@damita...did you get Ov covered with :sex: ...im sure you did :thumbup:
@lupine....soooooo cute baby pigs!!!:awww:
@babydream...any af? nooooooooooo didnt think soooo lol...well jokes aside, i hope not!!!! :hugs::friends:
@hopes...isnt it scan day today?? hmmmm im sure you said wednesday??:shrug:
coral,tink,china,mommyv,jenny,phoebe,amy,lew,ladyb and poppy :wave: girls...hope the rest of you are well....:hugs:
asfm...i feel sick, on and off....:sick: one min then :happydance: the next...ive got to go into town today too...and to top it off its raining :rain: :growlmad:ah well at least OH is back at work!!:yipee::yipee::yipee: :wave: grumpy man!!!! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral...congrats on the prune!! :haha: :awww: a prune!


----------



## babydream

Morning girls, hope all okay,

No af yet, not sure what's going on. It felt like it was coming yesterday but didn't. Today i woke up with lower back ache again which is a defo sign and i thought it would be here when i go to the loo, but it wasn't. Then dh said he has a lower back ache too. Could be the mattress. I'm 15dpo, lp is usually 14days it feels like its coming in any minute so i'll wait. I was tempted to test this morning, i had a dream last night i had a +frer and i was over the moon. If no af by tonight i'll test. Fx please everyone xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

Fxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxxfxfxfxxfxfxfxfxfxfxxxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfx fxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxxfxfxfxxfxfxfxfxfxfxxxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfx fxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxxfxfxfxxfxfxfxfxfxfxxxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfx fxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxxfxfxfxxfxfxfxfxfxfxxxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfx fxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxxfxfxfxxfxfxfxfxfxfxxxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfx fxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxxfxfxfxxfxfxfxfxfxfxxxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfx


----------



## Damita

Oooh good luck BD..

we :sex: CD3, 6, 10, 11, 13, 15, 17, 18, 19, 22 & 24... I'm CD26 today so we will prob :sex: tonight, really think I am out, since I have no idea when I ovulated, I don't know if we hit it or missed it..

What do you think?


----------



## mothercabbage

ha! missed it???????????????? are you kidding???? :haha: thats alot of :sex:.....well done damita and dh.....:yipee: when is af due(roughly)?
asfm...:sick::sick::sick: i feel green!! no puking yet but my stomach is churning!!!......:growlmad:


----------



## phoebe

@ babydream fxd fxd fxd fxd:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

@ damita good luck and wowie on the :sex: i is jealous lol fxd fxd that u catch that eggy too :dust::dust::dust:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

cooo-eeee to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

FXed Babydream! Lots of :dust: 
Goodluck Damita you deffo got a good chance! 
Yep the baby pigs are cute :) think i will have more soon as i bought 3 girls yesterday and one is a boy so possibly have 2 more preg gpigs now :shrug: i dont mind either way :) 

xxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

phoebe said:


> cooo-eeee to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:

:wave: xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Just been having a little panic. Still on a morning dose of Co-codamol cause my pain is worse in the morning. Think I took it twice......eeeeeeeeeek trouble is I'm also very vague in the morning. Not worried about the mild overdose for me but panicked about the baby...just made myself throw up :( think I was quick enough cause I'm feeling ok. Oh well panic over I think. Now to catch up with you all! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

@Babydream I got EVERYTHING crossed for you.........wasn't you charting? Cant see the link now perhaps i'm going mad or AM suffering from an overdose lol

@Damita, great form with the :sex: Soooooooo hope this is you cycle honey x

@Phoebe Coooooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :haha: 2 more sleeps..........:happydance: xxxx

@MC awwwwww honey, you have my FULL sympathy :hugs: its rough. Try snacking rather than big meals. I made it through that way, but I have put on a tremendous amount of weight. I am sat on my arse most of the day though lol Going back to swimming regularly in the new year. Worry about the weight later lol x

@Lupine, morning honey! your pics make me want to keep them again. they are soooo cute x


----------



## babydream

Oh sugar!!! Tink, hope you okay hunni! xx Yes i was charting but it's all messed up so i got it off my siggy. I was curious about my temp this morning and it was quite low so it'd be a miracle to have a bfp.

Damita, plenty of b'ding there, i think you have more chance than i do. Next cycle we doing it every other day too. We did it too ofter around ov. 

Hi MC, speak soon xx

Hi phoebe and lupine, hope you're well girls, lots of love to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> ha! missed it???????????????? are you kidding???? :haha: thats alot of :sex:.....well done damita and dh.....:yipee: when is af due(roughly)?
> asfm...:sick::sick::sick: i feel green!! no puking yet but my stomach is churning!!!......:growlmad:

Really? I didn't think we had :sex: enough this month, good to see you ladies think we have :thumbup:

Erm anywhere between the 7th and the 10th.. could be later though.. so will wait until the 10th


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> @Babydream I got EVERYTHING crossed for you.........wasn't you charting? Cant see the link now perhaps i'm going mad or AM suffering from an overdose lol
> 
> @Damita, great form with the :sex: Soooooooo hope this is you cycle honey x
> 
> @Phoebe Coooooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :haha: 2 more sleeps..........:happydance: xxxx
> 
> @MC awwwwww honey, you have my FULL sympathy :hugs: its rough. Try snacking rather than big meals. I made it through that way, but I have put on a tremendous amount of weight. I am sat on my arse most of the day though lol Going back to swimming regularly in the new year. Worry about the weight later lol x
> 
> @Lupine, morning honey! your pics make me want to keep them again. they are soooo cute x


Hi Tink :hi::hi: xxx
hope ur ok hunny, i get foggy too with my pills:dohh: keep forgetting whether i took em or not lol. dunno about the 2 sleeps, getting more nervous by the day hehehe. other than ur wee mis-hap i hope u are well. hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## ToxicFox92

How was everyones Christmas? :D
xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm ok now, pretty sure I managed to puke them as a total of 120mg of codine would have me asleep by now. Husband annoyed with me, getting me one of them pill box's with the days and times lol agree thats probably the best idea.

Babydream, I still think its promising :hugs:

Damita, yeah sounds like plenty of Bding to me :)

Phoebe, I get what you mean. I am excited and worried all at once, but I need to know everythings ok. Feeling more positive than i would be having got the doppler though :hugs: are you finding it harder to locate the HB? I am for some reason, think bubba is growing and hiding more, sometimes takes ages to find and I have a mini breakdown lol x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Afternoon Ladies

Hope everyone's well!


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I'm ok now, pretty sure I managed to puke them as a total of 120mg of codine would have me asleep by now. Husband annoyed with me, getting me one of them pill box's with the days and times lol agree thats probably the best idea.
> 
> Babydream, I still think its promising :hugs:
> 
> Damita, yeah sounds like plenty of Bding to me :)
> 
> Phoebe, I get what you mean. I am excited and worried all at once, but I need to know everythings ok. Feeling more positive than i would be having got the doppler though :hugs: are you finding it harder to locate the HB? I am for some reason, think bubba is growing and hiding more, sometimes takes ages to find and I have a mini breakdown lol x

but then again there is a lot of me for lo to hide in. well thats what i am hoping xx


Hey Tink, have not been able to find it for last few days, hence my shitting a brick lol. Can only seem to find my own and the swooshy sounding placenta i think (hope) but yep wee ding dong has done a runner. So i hear u on the mini breakdown lol xx


----------



## phoebe

Hi Toxic and Daisy xxxx:hi::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls hope you all had a lovely Christmas and hope you all have a brill new year x x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Toxic, DM and Caz! :wave: hope your all doing ok :hugs:

Phoebe, I think its just the stage we are at. Although I have found it in the end, its took ages and is much harder. And it moved out the way again after about 10 seconds. I have not heard it for longer than that or found it straight away since Christmas eve..........I think its where the uterus is rising out from behind the pelvis. It should become easier to find soon :hugs: but right now those ding dong babies are mucking us about lol Have you tried doing it with a full bladder? that used to help me, but now it doesn't? Hope you hear it soon honey, cause I know how you are feeling. X


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon my lovely ding dongs, im backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Hope you all had a fab xmas, im soooooooooooo glad its over :happydance:

Babydream loads of :dust::dust::dust:

MC sorry about the sickness sweetie hope it settles soon :hugs:

Havnt really read back lately so sorry if ive missed something important :hugs:

asfm only lightly bled on the 22nd/23rd/24th now im ok just odd spot but thats it so its the waiting game now when i can try again :shrug: Just ordered some opks & new temp cos i threw mine... pinched my preseed back off my sis 'she can buy her own its not cheap' :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all.....
@poppy...sounds like your 1 st af will be here soon then....here is some :dust: for the new year!!
@tink and phoebe...you girls have put me off the doppler...think ill leave it,b/c if i get one ill stress too much if i cant find HB...
:wave: everyone else.....hopes?? wheres the scan update?? xxxx
asfm...sickness seems to have eased after a bit of food.....need to buy apples and snack on them rather than sausage rolls and choc bars though!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

I need to go home bargains and buy some hpts make sure they negative, lol never thought id be in a rush to see a negative test :haha: glad to hear your sickness settled x


----------



## mothercabbage

yes settled for today....oh goody cant wait until it comes back tomorrow!:haha:
home bargains had BBT in the other week!! have a scout round for them they were £1.99 i think xx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks, not going down till friday tho... korben ill with a high temp n cold, but gage got flu so think he given it him, so pulling my hair out cos he crying all the time x


----------



## mothercabbage

oh poorly LO is no fun!!....you have my sympathy....:hugs: to your boys xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

Still no AF :(
BFN on Friday, symptoms are coming and going.
I had yellow CM yesterday morning but it was only there once.


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls! :hi:

Babydream, fingers crossed hun do you have a test? POAS now!:haha:

Hi poppy, glad you are staying positive:hugs: hope Korben feels better soon.

Cabbage, so sickness is setting in, I agree with tink small snacking, I gained a few pounds at first but because I've had the flu and still dont feel right I've lost it thank god. Back to pre preg weight(still more than I want but oh well).

Damita glad you got lots of BD'ing in hun:thumbup:

I am excited to be getting my doppler soon but worried I wont find the heartbeat now :( 

So excited for Tink and Phoebe u/s look forward to pics!

Hi everyone else :hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: toxic :test: again!!
@coral....:wave: yes i think :sick: is starting....let me know how you get on with the doppler!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, I don't regret getting it cause the sound is soooooooooo reassuring and worth enduring the moments when bubba ding dong is hiding. I really think its just a stage me and Phoebe are going through. Every-time I have found the HB recently its right down with the placenta, and I've only caught is when its moved for a few seconds. Pretty sure the whooshing is drowning out the HB sound at the moment where its hiding. You just have to be rational, and accept early on your might not find it, but it certainly doesn't mean anything awful x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Toxic, I'm gonna pester you to do another test too :) x

Poppy, glad so see you back, sorry to hear Lo is sick :( FX for a nice BFN :haha: x


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: girls! 

poppy!!! :hugs: so glad to see you back and in good spirits sweetie! i was really worried about you and missing you! :friends: i think what mommyv said about using the hpts to see when they go back neg is a good idea too...never thought of that. :winkwink: so sorry that korben and gage are sick :nope: i'm so glad we've not had anything so far this year in the way of sickness really...fxxxxxx it stays that way (knock on wood) :haha: 

MC, i hope your ms doesn't get serious sweetie. :hugs: snacking defo the way to go. with all the talk about the dopplers, i was thinking about getting one too (if i ever do get prego :wacko:), but now i'm not so sure. afraid like you and coral, that i'd be freaking out if i couldn't find the hb. :dohh: ehhh...plenty of time to come to a decision i guess. :wacko:

coral and tink...i feel you about the weight. i think it's been like 3 weeks since i ran and i was doing so good. :nope: it's just been so freakin' cold outside, i haven't been able to motivate myself to do it. :blush: dh is trying to talk me into a membership at the gym where he goes. i just hate running on the treadmill...so monotonous, but i'll probably give in and do it for him. :dohh:

phoebe and tink...very excited to see your scan pics!!! :hugs:

babyd...keeping fx for you sweetie! I hope you get that bfp! :hugs:

toxic...i agree with the others...i think you should test again sweetie :hugs:

damita...you defo did enough :sex: this cycle hun! wow! :haha: i'm trying to keep dh to an every other day schedule. more often than that for us wouldn't be good i think, and he's agreed we'll :sex: again tomorrow night. :happydance:

hopes...waiting to hear about your scan! :hugs:

i hope i haven't missed anybody! if so, :kiss::hugs: to you!


----------



## poppy666

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy PK nice to be back :yipee::yipee: yes going to get some tests and poas all week :haha: fx we all get our BFPs in the new year :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

ohhhh! i forgot to tell you girls....

we have sold dh's house in South Carolina!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee: Closing is January 28th, so fxxx that everything goes smoothly between now and then!!! so exciting! we'll finally be able to look for a bigger home here where we live and put a down payment or we may have a new house built!! we haven't decided yet, but it is such a blessing!!! now if only my house in orlando would sell...it's been on the market for THREE YEARS :wacko:

also, i go to the office tomorrow for my last "work" day. thur and fri are days off for me, so i'll be closing everything out with my boss tomorrow. i'm excited but anxious about it too. they tried to negotiate to keep me, but they still wanted me to come to the office 4 days/week, and there's just no way i can do that with the kids and having a 2 hour drive one way. it would be way too expensive with gas and mileage on the car, plus adding an extra 4 hours to my work day every day and not being home for the kids. i just feel there's no way i can do it and it be worth it. otherwise, i do still have the interpreting job lined up. i'm just very nervous that there won't be enough work in the beginning to make up for the loss of income. :-( please pray that will work out girls or we're really going to be hurting financially. ugh. i'm trying to trust that this will all work out, as this has to be the right decision. when we lived in orlando, it was a 1 hour drive one-way to my job every day. my kids would spend the afternoons at my parents' house, which was better than them being home alone, but even with that, they were struggling with grades and starting to be defiant about some things. i think they just need me close by. their grades are good now, and they've adjusted well to being here. to be gone 4 days/week from 6am to 7pm or later every day...i just can't do it. it's asking too much and it's too much time away from the kids when they need me. it's such a dilemma tho too, b/c we have to have 2 incomes. what a headache. well, just venting now girls, but thanks for listening :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I'll pray for you sweetie, everything happens for a reason i believe and your new job will work out :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

thank you poppy :hugs: i agree...everything happens for a reason. really hoping and praying we'll both get our bfp's soon!!!


----------



## pk2of8

btw, did i miss the piccies of lupe's baby (was it...???) pigs??? so sorry i can't remember now if it was that...guinea pigs was it??? anyway, did she post pics??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey PK, great news about the house :happydance: I'll be praying for you and the job situation, I agree you have to think about the kids, and even though my childminder was great they are much more settled now i have more time for them. Hope everything works out for you :hugs: is Hopes scan today? x


----------



## poppy666

Think Hopes said Wednesday? :shrug:


----------



## babydream

Hi girls,

Well, i did a 10miu cheapie and it was bfn :( So now i just have to wait for af, this is a torture, i hate it. I was so sure i ov on cd22 (+opk on cd21, ov pain that night and all day on cd22) wtf???? I'm really disappointed. Once af comes i'll temp again to track ov properly without being ill hopefully. I'm thinking of epo too, not sure and b'ding every other day from cd10-25 at least. Fx it'll work. I'm a bit fed up but it's okay, dh is positive we'll get preg soon. He's willing to do anything. 

Hope all okay xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Big hugs Babydream :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hope you don't mind if i have a kokopelli too xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

OK i just read a LOT so we'll see what i remember thinking..

tink and phoebe- i thnk you guys will be back to listening to :baby: heartbeat soon enough, you will probably find different stages where its harder to hear things from all the silly positioning and all.

poppy- so glad you are back!!!:happydance:

MC- ugh ive been sick too. i havent thrown up but ive come close now 3 days in a row. yucky but happy for real symptoms.

fx for all the testers and tww-ers!!:happydance:


As for me- my scan is tomorrow morning at 745am! (thats 1245pm for most of you i think) will let you all know after of course! i will be 5 wk 5 days, so wont see much of anything. at least it will confirm a pregnancy in the UTERUS and hopefully i will see at least a yolk sac in the gestational sac to rule out blighted ovum. seeing those two things will satisfy me for a little while. im sure when they see im not as far along as they thought, they will schedule me for another scan in a week or two to look for heartbeat.
spotting stopped there was none yesterday- now im having reallyyy thick yellowish/greenish cm eww. hello mucus plug! lol

in terms of morning sickness.. i have literally been getting it in the morning when i wake up, probably because of empty stomach. i am having like aversions to things but not really FOOD. you guys are going to think im crazy.. yesterday the christmas tree gave me a headache and almost made me vomit? and my shampoo!? and this morning i had a dream that our kitchen table was making me sick so we painted it.. and i woke up and was SO disgusted by our kitchen table i thought it was going to actually make me throw up!? im crazy:nope:


----------



## poppy666

Well just tested on my last Asda test and its positive :cry: thought it be gone from my system by now... not happy but still gonna dtd next week on my 14th day and carry on into the week after x

Babydream like the avatar :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy how positive? if that makes any sense?


----------



## poppy666

The line was as dark as the control line pfft xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all any new news haven't got time to look through posts!!!

Well AF due today but nothing so far also haven't tested yet.

But been a bit stressed my little Mckenzie was in hospital boxing day until this afternoon with viral induced asthma started wheezing thus went to A&E and they saw him straight away now got inhaler and steroids for 2more days to see if goes away.

Going to wait until tomorrow to test and see what happens today


----------



## poppy666

Oh gosh sweetie thats terrible, is Mckenzie ok now? fx af dont catch you :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey all! :wave:
Aww tinks, sorry to hear about suspected OD hopefully it wont harm the baby just the once, remember babies cope with heroin addicts & alcoholics so I cant imagine the cocodamol will affect it too much :hugs: I will have 4 pigs up for sale soon ;) haha! If you want any then let me know I have a lot of contacts regarding animals as I rescue them so I should be able to get you some cheap or free & in essex lol!
Tink & Pheobe- Please put the dopplers away for now and just keep calm, them things create a lot of panic for many women when the baby has moved :hugs: to you both, its not long till scans now so you will see your lovely bubbas with their strong hearts and put your minds at rest!
Poppy- I hope your real af comes quickly and the hcg gets out of your system soon! :hugs: also that you fall pg again fast with your sticky one :hugs: Goodluck! Sorry to hear your children are ill I wish them a speedy recovery!
PK- Im sure things will work out for you one way or another! :hugs: will attach pic of baby guinea pigs on this msg just for you!
Sleepingbubs- Sorry to hear about LO I hope he makes a quick recovery :hugs:

xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







baby gpigs with mummy gpig.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 4









baby g pig ian hand.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 4









baby gpigs.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hopes314

ok, the baby guinea pigs are WAY too cute!


----------



## poppy666

Awww LR they soooooooooooooooooo cute :kiss: i want one :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

I know they are so perfect they are like mini proper guinea pigs they are so cute they cuddle up on me and sleep :cloud9: In love haha!

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol DH wont let me have one Lupine :( 

I found bubbas heartbeat this afternoon :)

Pops I know its frustrating honey, but it will take a while to clear. Sometimes up to 6 weeks, which is what I was saying before. Brand new :dust: for your coming cycle honey :hugs: x

Hopes will be thinking of you tomorrow and looking forward to you reporting back x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sleeping bubs, sorry youve had to go through all that, and I'm glad he is home with you now. Were they good in your hospital? wishing him better honey :hugs:

Babydream, :hugs: :hug: :hugs: I'm sorry bout the BFN :( xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Awww baby pigs sooo cute!!! :cloud9:


----------



## pk2of8

lupe, sooo cute!!! my kids would go nuts over them! :haha:

poppy, :hugs: i'm sorry you still have a pos test :nope: stupid hpt. i hope the hcg clears out quickly for you sweetie :friends:

hopes, maybe you're associating scents with those objects?? :shrug: defo the scent of your shampoo and things like that could make you sick tho. :hugs: i hope it won't be too bad for you tho and that everything goes well tomorrow!

sleeping...poor little mckenzie!! :hugs: poor thing, it just seems like he has to go through so much. i hope he gets better soon!


----------



## pk2of8

thank you tink for thoughts and prayers. :hugs: i know this is the right decision. just scary going through it at the mo... :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

babyd, so sorry about the bfn :hugs: that's how i felt this past cycle with the 10miu too. it sounds like you'll get it very soon tho sweetie, if not this time... :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

6 WEEKS!!! OMG better not take that long i want a September baby now :rofl:](*,)](*,)


----------



## Hopes314

poppy take another hpt, same brand, in a few days and see how light/dark the test is. That might give you an idea of how fast the hcg is leaving your system.


----------



## poppy666

I know its not funny, but it sounds funny im waiting for my BFP to get lighter and disappear whilst others are waiting to get one :haha: weird, but yep thats what im gonna do Hopes then when negative jump on OH


----------



## coral11680

hey girls

Babyd, sorry for bfn:hugs:

PK congrats on selling the house:happydance:

Tink glad you hear bubbs heartbeat:happydance:

Poppy, hope the hcg gets out fast. I think you ahould still bd, its possible to get pregnant with the hcg still there isnt it?:shrug:

Lupine very cute guinea pig babies:happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

the kitchen table is still making me sick:sick:
in my dream this morning it smelled like wood. in real life im pretty sure it has no smell at all:sick::sick: husband thinks im crazy


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!
Lupine the pigs are so cute!
Poppy glad to see u back :)
PK praying that everything works out for you!
Sleeping Bubs sorry to hear about LO :(
Babydream and Toxic sorry about bfn :( i am in the same boat so to speak, i tested this am and got a bfn too so guess im just waiting on af to arrive in the next few days x


----------



## Hopes314

jenny sorry for bfn:hugs: soon!


----------



## poppy666

Sorry Jenny for bfn sweetie :hugs:

Hopes seriously get rid of the table for a few months lmao xx


----------



## Damita

sorry about the BFN girls :hugs:

Feeling a little down, I just can't even imagine getting pregnant in 2011, just don't think it's going to be that easy.. we are about to enter our 6 month mark of trying :(


----------



## Hopes314

Damita said:


> sorry about the BFN girls :hugs:
> 
> Feeling a little down, I just can't even imagine getting pregnant in 2011, just don't think it's going to be that easy.. we are about to enter our 6 month mark of trying :(

damita- you have long cycles usually right? so even though its been 6 months its really not even been 6 cycles? you are probably still well within normal. i REALLY think it will happen soon!


----------



## Damita

Hopes314 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> sorry about the BFN girls :hugs:
> 
> Feeling a little down, I just can't even imagine getting pregnant in 2011, just don't think it's going to be that easy.. we are about to enter our 6 month mark of trying :(
> 
> damita- you have long cycles usually right? so even though its been 6 months its really not even been 6 cycles? you are probably still well within normal. i REALLY think it will happen soon!Click to expand...

Yeah, nope not 6 cycles, just 4 cycles, a little bit worried about these long cycles.. urgh I want to have a normal cycle length


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Sorry Jenny for bfn sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Hopes seriously get rid of the table for a few months lmao xx

poppy :rofl: husband just bought me the table for christmas. if ultrasound goes well tomorrow and it looks like babys here to stay, we might do something with the table for a while though. lol!


----------



## Hopes314

Damita said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> sorry about the BFN girls :hugs:
> 
> Feeling a little down, I just can't even imagine getting pregnant in 2011, just don't think it's going to be that easy.. we are about to enter our 6 month mark of trying :(
> 
> damita- you have long cycles usually right? so even though its been 6 months its really not even been 6 cycles? you are probably still well within normal. i REALLY think it will happen soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, nope not 6 cycles, just 4 cycles, a little bit worried about these long cycles.. urgh I want to have a normal cycle lengthClick to expand...

4th cycle seems like the lucky one for lots of us! i know my cycles werent QUITE as long as yours (42 days was the max i saw during ttc) but they were getting close. it made me think there was actually something wrong. but honestly, it is rare. at our ages, it is even MORE rare! the statistics are all on our side:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Hopes314 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> sorry about the BFN girls :hugs:
> 
> Feeling a little down, I just can't even imagine getting pregnant in 2011, just don't think it's going to be that easy.. we are about to enter our 6 month mark of trying :(
> 
> damita- you have long cycles usually right? so even though its been 6 months its really not even been 6 cycles? you are probably still well within normal. i REALLY think it will happen soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, nope not 6 cycles, just 4 cycles, a little bit worried about these long cycles.. urgh I want to have a normal cycle lengthClick to expand...
> 
> 4th cycle seems like the lucky one for lots of us! i know my cycles werent QUITE as long as yours (42 days was the max i saw during ttc) but they were getting close. it made me think there was actually something wrong. but honestly, it is rare. at our ages, it is even MORE rare! the statistics are all on our side:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs: :hugs: lets hope it's lucky..


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Jenny for bfn sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Hopes seriously get rid of the table for a few months lmao xx
> 
> poppy :rofl: husband just bought me the table for christmas. if ultrasound goes well tomorrow and it looks like babys here to stay, we might do something with the table for a while though. lol!Click to expand...

Quit it with the paranoia missy lol your baby here to stay :hugs: just thank your DH for table, but shove it in garage or spare room for few months :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Jenny for bfn sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Hopes seriously get rid of the table for a few months lmao xx
> 
> poppy :rofl: husband just bought me the table for christmas. if ultrasound goes well tomorrow and it looks like babys here to stay, we might do something with the table for a while though. lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Quit it with the paranoia missy lol your baby here to stay :hugs: just thank your DH for table, but shove it in garage or spare room for few months :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:at this rate, guests will come over and there will be no furniture in a few weeks! However, it is probably better than wanting to EAT the furniture:dohh:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tink- If you ever need an animal be sure to let me know haha! Yay for finding heartbeat :D 
Poppy- I am also aiming for a September baby, seems like a good month for me although it seems every month is with me :blush: 
Sorry about all the bfns :( they are so bad (unless your poppy) hence I hate testing and Im not a poasa except I am pretty good with my opks, lines getting darker Im guessing 30th, 31st or 1st for ov most likely 31st but Im impatient :D 
Hopes- Its bit strange about your table, can you not put a table cloth on it? :haha: :rofl: @ wanting to eat furniture!
Damita- Every month that passes is a month closer to your bfp! Keep your chin up lovely and try not to worry until a year 6 months is perfectly fine, you will have your 2011 baby (hopefully a September one :D) 
:hugs: to ladies needing one! :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

lupine- yay for impending ov! :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::spermy:


----------



## poppy666

LR we'll just have to take the whole bottle of Soy garantee our BFPs for September :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

:rofl: Yep good plan! I did CD 3,4,5- 160mg CD 6,7- 200mg not sure what to do next cycle :shrug: might do 200mg for 3-7 or 2-6 not sure just yet will decide when i get there lol!

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

LOL :haha: Im going to take 160mg on cd2-4 then 200mg again last 2 days like last time, if nothing will move it to cd3-7 

Not going to dtd every day just the 3 days before ov again cos i do believe less is more x


----------



## Hopes314

you guys are going to end up with 923874234 soy babies :)
lupines already going for three! lol


----------



## pk2of8

i was also thinking about trying cd2-6 next time, depending on how this cycle goes. altho, i'm thinking of staying with the 160mg for 3 days and 200mg for 2 days. that seems to be working fine for me :winkwink: 

tmi....i'm having TONS of ewcm today. i did an opk this afternoon for the first time and it was negative, but i'm wondering if my pee was too diluted ???.... it was not very dark :blush: i'll opk again tonight, and then i'll have to get more for tomorrow. but it makes me wonder if dh and i should :sex: again tonight instead of waiting til tomorrow night??? damn, i don't know!!!! it's so flipping complicated with the low count!!! gggrrrr :growlmad: if we did tonight, that would be about 36 hours since the last time. i don't know if that's enough time to build enough :spermy: back up :wacko: ugh...why's it gotta be so freakin' hard to figure out???? boo


----------



## poppy666

So PK do you have to get the spermies in nearer your positive opk now with low count? its confusing :wacko:


----------



## Hopes314

pk- is there a specific recommendation about how often to BD in order to optimize sperm count in your DHs situation?


----------



## poppy666

LMAO ok Hopes same question as mine to PK but yours sounds better :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

lol i realized that after i posted it. i didnt see your comment there when i clicked post reply, but afterward i was like.. woops lol. :blush:


----------



## pk2of8

it IS confusing!!! :wacko: i've read different things. the general consensus is no more than every other day (48 hours) so he has time to replenish some. but some ladies have also told me that their docs have told them when doing iui's that they have more success if they do it 2 days straight, which would mean 24 hours, and even tho it's low, it would be more spermies than just hitting it once. ???? :shrug: ???? so i have no idea!!! confused.com!!!!! 

i think i MAY be ov'ing....feeling pain low on the right side like last month, so i'm anxious about missing it!!! arrrggghhh we :sex: yesterday around 11am here, so like i said. if we go at it again tonight that would be about 36 hours. BUT if i'm not ov'ing and we do it tonight, then is it ruined for doing it again tomorrow night??? :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: i'm going to make myself crazy with this!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Well if one is saying leave it 48hrs and another saying 2 days straight id just go for it and do it tonight and tomorrow :shrug: but im not you so its easy for me to say that... :hugs: go with your gut intinct x


----------



## pk2of8

for iui's (when they're using fresh sample), what i've read is that the doc's usually recommend bd'ing at home 2-3 days before the iui. then they do the iui (so that's the 2nd time ejaculating), and that some docs have seen more success having a 2nd iui the very next day, so having dh ejaculate a 3rd time :shrug: ????


----------



## poppy666

Oh eck PK no wonder your confused :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

i know!!! :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

im very confused. ugh


----------



## pk2of8

and i just realized if i AM ovulating now (today) then my opk's should be negative...it would have been positive yesterday and i didn't opk yesterday :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

dang...this dude i knew in high school just announced that he and his wife are expecting twin girls. :wacko: freakin' everybody is preggo...... :wacko:

(note to pg ding dong girls...honestly, you girls pg's don't bother me at all, and i don't feel the same about you as i do other people right now who are making announcements. i think it's b/c we've been on this ttc journey together. it makes it different...you girls are special :flower:)


----------



## Hopes314

aw pk:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Damita

aw pk :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww pk :hugs:
morning dingdongs:wave:
how is everyone today. i did read the posts but i feel too sick to type so just a quick hello, and im stalking for hopes scan results.......have a good day y'all xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Get better soon MC :hugs: korben given me his cold so im grumpy today, been up most of the night with him stirring :growlmad: not nice when they ill but even worse when your ill too :cry:

Hopes good luck with scan sweetie :happydance:

Everyone else morning :flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:poppy...ive got so much to do today, but cant seem to function too well...feel sick off and on again today so im blaming that, going to sort out the up stairs today its like a war zone!:haha: hope you and korben get better soon......oh yea just remembered (b/c i just heard the skank shout!) her 2 year old next door screamed the house down again,for the 2nd night running!! it seems he doesnt like sleeping over at his mums...cant blame him...so stevie got out of bed and banged like feck on the wall and shouted for her to sort her poor son, she shouted some abuse back at stevie!! big mistake....he was very tired and grumpy...and put it this way...next door was all quiet after his "through the wall" rant :rofl: silly bitch dont deserve to have them kids sleep over...roll on January for the court case!! if it comes that their dad gets full custody, they will be seeing her once a fortnight ,supervised visit! she dont deserve that but thats my opinion!....ah, well off to make a bed of make a :coffee: hmmmm decisions decisions!! :haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Morning Ding Dongs,

PK No wonder you're confused, I'm confused just reading the posts:rofl::rofl:

As for everyone else, will you all just try and chill, what will be will be! 
It's a new year very soon and so a new beginning! 
All us ladies still waiting for our :bfp: will get them in the new year (including you Pk + MrsAmy) you just see!

Afm I've got a stinking rotten cold, temps are all over the place! This is my last cycle of trying the soy, I've started taking 75mg asprin as well as I've heard it helps with blood flow to the ovaries and also helps with the lining of the uterus fx'd.


----------



## mothercabbage

meant to say that to pk too...confusing!! :wacko; good luck :flower:
DM....afternoon:wave: ive heard the same about asprin...hopefully it works for you xx


----------



## phoebe

coooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxxxxxx:hi::hi::hi::hi:
sorry to hear about the bfn girlies, keep at it tho cos i can smell some bfps on the horizon xxxx 
Pk i am totally confused, no wonder its such a headache for u and thanks for the lovely comment, was really kind of u xxxx
hugs n dust to all :hugs::dust::hugs::dust::hugs::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey everybody!

Feeling sick with a headache. Also been very hormonal and rowing with DH....A lye down, some paracetamol and a big hug later I'm ok again :haha: Having trouble remembering what I was gonna say now lol Oh well.......hoping your all ok x


----------



## Hopes314

Had my internal ultrasound this morning. Saw gestational sac, yolk sac, and veryyyy tiny baby. Ultrasound lady also said she is pretty sure she is seeing a teeny tiny heartbeat! She says everything is measuring at 5weeks 6days. Theres no way I could be 5 weeks 6 days, but ok? RELIEVED.

EDIT- looking at my chart, I guess I could technically be 5weeks, 6days.. That would mean I ov'd the same day that husband and I bd'd. how lucky!


----------



## Damita

I'm glad it went well hun :) :yipee: for baby ding dong!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yay!!!!!!!!!! what did you think you were again? 

So pleased for you honey :hugs: know you were feeling anxious! Any pics? x


----------



## Hopes314

Well husband and I only BD'd ONE day in the total 13 days around ov because we were both so sick. So it really only made sense for me to be 5 weeks, 5 days. I assumed I ov'd the day after we BD'd because it seemed most likely.


----------



## Hopes314

and no, no pics :( The lady measured a crown rump length but everything was so small she said theyll prob have me come back for another one in a week or two. I have a doctor's appointment Monday morning, so they'll tell me when I need to make another appointment. Wouldn't mind if it was soon, of course!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh I see so it was one day out! i was 3 days out at my last scan, an was told that could all change again cause the baby was so tiny and hard to measure. Either way, great news hopes :happydance: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: for scan hopes....
congrats on the plum tink!! :happydance: 
asfm...:sick::sleep:


----------



## phoebe

woohoo hopes glad all went well hun xxx:happydance:


mother sorry to hear sickness got u hun xxx:hugs:

hey tink hi hun congrats on plum xxx:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

12 Weeks today :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







6 week bump pic.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3









7 week bump pic.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3









8 WEEK BUMP.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2









9 week bump.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4









12 week bump.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mothercabbage

its just waves of feeling sick....i shouldnt moan yet, i know it gets worse! roll on 2nd tri!


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: tinks bump!!:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwwww MC :hugs: for the sickness n shatteredness...... x

Hey Phoebe :) COOOO EEEEEEEEEEE! :haha: x


----------



## phoebe

wowie cute bump tink, thats grown in the last few weeks :happydance:xxx


----------



## phoebe

COOOOOOOO EEEEEEEEEEE TINK XXX:haha::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

i want to go to sleep but still have to get dinner on and connor is wild!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH not in while 620pm......i need help!! babydream!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lololol..:haha:
why is it still :cold: in here and the heating is on full!?:growlmad:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I hear ya MC! I need about 20 hours sleep a day these days lol have a banana.....bout the only thing that gets me moving these days :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

ohhhh yak!! :sick: i dont like bananas, had a thing for them when was preg with chloe....lets say i saw them twice...havent eaten one since....urghhhh:haha:


----------



## Damita

awww such a cute bump


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

oh dear.......soz MC :haha: didn't mean to turn your stomach even more. Choccy? :haha: x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Hopes I'm glad that your scan went well. Sounds like u were pretty much right on with your dates.

Tink what a great bump. I can't wait to see your scan pics

MC- sorry you're not feeling well. I hope that the ms doesn't get too bad for you. I know that I had such a hard time keeping up with the house in my 1st tri I always felt sick. Maybe you can get a little help for the next few weeks

Pheobe- Hello Can't wait to see those scan pics!!

asfm- opk's not getting any darker or lighter the line is there and darker than when I started but lighter than the darkest one I have gotten this cycle. Also my temps are kind of high but I don't really feel like I have o'd. Also as far as cm I have 3or4days of ewcm but not very much and now it's been more creamy or sticky. I'm totally confused any ideas ladies?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mommyv, I'm not sure either. Could be that you have O'd between OPK's but agree its probably unlikely. Unfortunately you may have to just wait and see :hugs: Did you get some BDing in over the past few days in case? x


----------



## poppy666

Hopes great news sweetie now hopefully you'll relax :hugs:

Gage given me & korben flu.. well dunno if korben got it but he's been hard work since last night n constantly crying,coughing n tired today, whilst ive been trying to rest but cant :cry: hope he sleeps tonight [-o&lt;

Hope everyone's ok? its quiet today x


----------



## Hopes314

tink love that bump!!
mc- im right there with you with the waves of nausea. most things sound disgusting to me. but its more like meat and my table that is grossing me out.. and little things here and there that i see!

mommyv-im not sure what to make of your ov situation. you sometimes have longer/shorter cycles right? so it will be so hard to tell for a while probably unless you get a very clear sign like a positive opk. i understand COMPLETELY


----------



## Hopes314

poppy-ugh hope you feel better. last thing you need right now! everyone around me is getting some kinda flu thing and people were hugging me around christmas and im just hoping it didnt get me!


----------



## LEW32

Hello Lovelies!

I am finally back from florida....after a long and exhausting trip.... wish I didn't have to work today, but what can you do?

I hope everyone is well! I didn't get a chance to read back more than few pages.

@Tink- wow- great bump pic!
@hopes - yay for great doc visit!
@Poppy and MC- sorry you are feeling poorly!


----------



## babydream

Hello all, i read through the posts, hope i wont forget anyone, i'm totally wipes out, i could fall asleep in 2secs. 

Pk, no wonder you're confused i've no idea what i'd do, hope it will work out hunni. Good luck with the new job, you made the right decision xx

Hopes, glad scan went well, hope you can relax now babes xx

Tink, lovely bumP, actually really big if i may say so :) xx

MC, where are you girl, waiting for you on the other side lol, sorry ms got ya hun xxxx

DM, sorry you feel ill, get better soon and lets get our bfps xx

Pheobe, hi darling hope you're okay lovely xx

Poppy, sorry you are struggling with Korben, not easy when most of you are ill, feel better soon and fx for a bfn for yoy soon xx

Lupine, hi dear, you love animals just like me only i can't keep them. Watched 'I am legend' last night and cried like a baby when the dog died. Can't see them hurt my heart breaks. xx

Hi mommyv and all the others, hope all okay xxxx

Asfm, no af yet, felt af cramps today but still nothing, not even spotting. I'm gonna have a nice bath hopefully helps, although that's what i thought of last night's b'ding too. Speak soon girlies xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

No af yet :happydance: fx for you sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## KristyHart

Well.....

Rollercoaster feelings

The results say

Colour: Normal
Volume: 2.25
PH: 7.5
Viscosity: Normal

Spermatazoa Concentration *10.6 mill/mil
Total Sperm Concentration 23.85 million
Motile *34%
Non - Progressive 6%
Immotile 60%
Normal Morphology *0%
Abnormal Morphology 100%
Head Defects 100%
Mid Peace Defects 14%
Tail Defects 8%

Doc didnt seem worried but he also admitted he does not fuly understand and that the gyno will explain it all on 2nd Feb

To me it looks like 100% of them have a head defect and none are normal?

Can you help at all?


----------



## Hopes314

kristy- i just googled "how to interperate sperm analysis" and a lot of stuff came up, check it out!


----------



## Hopes314

babydream- your symptoms sound great actually! im sorry but i totally forget.. when was the last time you tested?


----------



## poppy666

KristyHart said:


> Well.....
> 
> Rollercoaster feelings
> 
> The results say
> 
> Colour: Normal
> Volume: 2.25
> PH: 7.5
> Viscosity: Normal
> 
> Spermatazoa Concentration *10.6 mill/mil
> Total Sperm Concentration 23.85 million
> Motile *34%
> Non - Progressive 6%
> Immotile 60%
> Normal Morphology *0%
> Abnormal Morphology 100%
> Head Defects 100%
> Mid Peace Defects 14%
> Tail Defects 8%
> 
> Doc didnt seem worried but he also admitted he does not fuly understand and that the gyno will explain it all on 2nd Feb
> 
> To me it looks like 100% of them have a head defect and none are normal?
> 
> Can you help at all?

Kirsty found this for 100% Abnormal Morphology x

https://www.medicalfaq.net/what_causes_abnormal_morphology_/ta-119009


----------



## babydream

I tested yesterday hopes, I really don't think I'm preg, the 10miu would've picked it up. Oh well... 

Kristy, sorry I haven't got a clue, hope ia not as bad as you think xx

Thanks pops! Xx


----------



## KristyHart

Thanks girls

We have appointment with gyno on 2nd Feb. It feels like a lifetim away.

Does not look good if there is no cure for it though xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

There are ways Kristy, somehow its gonna work out :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KristyHart

Thanks hun xx


----------



## Hopes314

tink or phoebe- what was the name of the doppler you guys got? i may not be able to find the same thing but i know i will have to order it online. if im six weeks tomorrow and i order it soon, maybe it will be here by the time im around 9 weeks so i can start using it. there are so many types out there and a lot of them are getting really bad reviews from what i can see.


----------



## poppy666

Angelsound Hopes, i bought one whilst pg with korben, can get them on ebay or amazon :thumbup:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Doppler-Mo...Q524/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1293658989&sr=8-2


https://www.amazon.com/Angelsound-4...DUE2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293659065&sr=8-1


----------



## China girl

:wave: ladies,
MC I hope your ms don't last too long :hugs:
Hope, glad your scan went well, only off a day.
Tink, you just keep on blossoming :winkwink:
Babyd, kristy, mommyv,poppy, pk :hugs:
Lew, glad you made it back home safely.
Hey Phoebe :wave:

I hope all my other ding dongs are okay


----------



## Damita

Evening ladies :wave:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good evening ding dongs!

Yup Hopes we brought the angel sounds one. Cheep but effective, I heard HB at 10 weeks and Phoebe the same x

Hey china :wave: everything ok honey? 

Hey Damita! :wave:

Wonder if I'll actually get any sleep tonight. Thinking of Phoebe, if I'm a bundle of nerves I bet she is...... :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

:hugs: I hope you get the answers Kirsty :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Everything is good Tink. I got stuck on the mtn going to my in laws. My FIL took over so our car didn't go in a ditch...Aww....good times:haha:


----------



## China girl

Hey Damita :wave:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China...eak! lol I hate long journeys by car, I fall asleep. I now make DH drive :haha: lot safer :) x


----------



## pk2of8

hey girls! :hi: probably most of you are in bed already :sleep:

well, my last day at work is DONE!!! :happydance::yipee::wohoo::loopy: i feel so much better about it, and i'm so glad it's done. fx the new job will be good and all will work out!

poppy, so sorry you're sick now sweetie :hugs: so hard to deal with the lo sick when you don't feel good! 

tink, your bump is looking great sweetie!! :happydance:

hopes, awesome news about your scan! sounds like you were right on with estimating your ov date after the fact :winkwink:

babyd, i know it's hard to hold out hope after using those 10miu tests :hugs: but maybe you ov'd later than you think??? :shrug: just a thought...so maybe it's still early for the test to show. fxxxxx

MC...feel so bad for you sweetie with the ms :hugs: i hope it doesn't get any worse for you!

mommyv...maybe you ov'd earlier than you think??? either that, or your ov may just be delayed. didn't you have a bit of a longer cycle a couple of cycles back?? :shrug: :hugs:

kristy :hugs: we're dealing with sperm issues with dh too. i'm not sure what to tell you about the 100% morphology issue. i don't think the gyn will have a whole lot to tell you tho. we haven't gotten far in this process yet, b/c we just got dh's sa results back just after thanksgiving, but from the research i've done, it seems the next step will be for dh to see a urologist. preferably one that specializes in fertility issues. the urologist can diagnose if there are physical or hormonal issues that are causing the poor sa results. and also they will defo do a 2nd (and maybe a 3rd) sa to re-check...that would be to make sure the original results are accurate. your dh's sperm concentration is low, but not too bad. normal is considered above 20mil/ml. that's where my dh has the worst at 5.5mil/ml. :-( your dh's motility seems pretty good. the morph is worrisome, but if the problem is a medication or maybe a varicocele, it might be able to be resolved. also, i'd wait to get the next sa results before really accepting that one fully, and you defo want to get in to see a urologist for dh. a gyn isn't going to be able to help him. ....just my "2 cents" from everything i've been learning since we're in a similar boat...:hugs: i know what you mean about rollercoaster feelings....


----------



## Damita

:yipee: yay for last day pk


----------



## lupinerainbow

hey ladies, not got alot of time to read through but just want to wish tinks & pheobe best of luck for tomorrow and to say congrats to hopes & pk! :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK Thanks for your input for Kristy. I PM her (and will continue to stalk her till she's up the duff :haha:) and said I thought you might be able to shed a little light on things. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww thanks Lupine. Its at 10am so should be back to show and tell by midday :happydance: V.Nervous. x


----------



## China girl

What's going on with my girl Phoebe...is everything okay??:huh:


----------



## pk2of8

thank you damita, lupe, and tink :hugs:

well, tink i hope it helps a little. i don't know much yet, but i expect i'll know a bunch by the time we're through. i still need to make dh an appointment with the gp so we can get a referral to the urologist :wacko:

kristy, feel free to pm me also any time if you have any questions or want to talk more about it :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Congrats on a new beginning PK:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning honeys!

lol as Phoebe would say, up at a sparrows fart or was it crack? :rofl: can't sleep way too nervous. If I'm feeling lke this I can only imagine how Phoebe is feeling...wanted to leave her a message cause she is usually on in the morning. Phoeb's, I'm thinking about you and praying your scan is the wonderful event it should be and you get nothing but reassurance today :hugs: 

Everyone else, hoping your all ok, and will check in with you all this afternoon :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Pheobe and Tink :hugs:

PK bet you feel a whole lot better now, new start yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! :0) xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all ding dongs....good luck and enjoy scans phoebe and tink!!!!:happydance:
@poppy did you hpt to see how its fading?? roll on bfn for you :flower:
@babydream....how did ya sleep?? :hugs:
@china...:wave: where are you in your cycle.....??:dust:
@pk...:wave: nutless and fly!!! dickheads dont deserve you....good luck with a fresh beginning! :hug:
damita,lupine,daisy,coral,lew,amy...where is amy??:shrug: hope your ok xx and all other ding dongs :wave: and :hugs: 
asfm...tired again but not as :sick: today...hmmmm..:shrug: just a few waves but nothing to stop me making beds and cleaning up:thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning honeys!
> 
> lol as Phoebe would say, up at a sparrows fart or was it crack? :rofl: can't sleep way too nervous. If I'm feeling lke this I can only imagine how Phoebe is feeling...wanted to leave her a message cause she is usually on in the morning. Phoeb's, I'm thinking about you and praying your scan is the wonderful event it should be and you get nothing but reassurance today :hugs:
> 
> Everyone else, hoping your all ok, and will check in with you all this afternoon :hugs: x

Oh Tink u made me cry, i am shitting a brick, not slept and have been throwing up constantly. U will have had ur scan by now and hopefully on the way home with some beauty piccies. Not got mine til 3pm, so i have a few more hours pacing and throwing up to do lol. Looking forward to seeing and hearing ur good news lovely. Thaks for ur sweet msg. hugs xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Still no AF :wacko:


----------



## phoebe

@ China, i do be fine my sweet, well albeit the symptons as described on my last post to Tink lol. Hope all is well with u darling xxx

@ Pk :happydance::happydance: for ur last day woohoo xxx

@ Popples get better soon sweety and ty for ur msg xxx

@Babydream hope u get that bfp soon, pretty sure i can smell 1 or 6 on the horizon for u and the other ttc chicks xxx
All other ding dongs do excuse me i know i have missed things out, got a god damn fish head on today and am feeling pretty vacuous :dohh::dohh: but i hope u are all well xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

hahahha fish head...you ok dum dum!? all will be fine, cant wait to see baby ding dong!! :hugs::kiss: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

ToxicFox92 said:


> Still no AF :wacko:

:test:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Toxic i agree with mother :test::test: xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

None left, and [email protected] not walking an hour in the rain to get one :lol:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> hahahha fish head...you ok dum dum!? all will be fine, cant wait to see baby ding dong!! :hugs::kiss: xx

hahaha sweet pea dum dum xxx ty hun i hope it'll be good too xxx


----------



## phoebe

ToxicFox92 said:


> None left, and [email protected] not walking an hour in the rain to get one :lol:

boooooooo spoil sport hehehehe:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies :flower: i feel like shite today burning up n darnt cough cos it rips my chest to bits.... korben bit better but still clingy n ill.

MC not tested n cant deal with another bfp atm so wait till weekend n do another x

Pheobe you'll be fine sweetie but can understand what your going through, if i get pg again im gonna be petrified of even going for an early scan x

Toxic test :happydance:


----------



## Damita

Morning ladies :wave: no idea what CD I am on, I am thinking 28.. so AF could be due anywhere between next Wednesday and the following Sunday.. going to wait until the 10th to test if she doesn't turn up :)


----------



## mothercabbage

@dum dum did i read scan was at 3pm?? not long now!:hugs:
@toxic..booooooooo...think of the exercise!!:haha:
@poppy...i get what you mean...:hugs: you will get there again!! :dust:
@damita...wohoo for testing on 10th, FXd the :witch: stays clar!


----------



## phoebe

Thanks hun, i know what u mean Poppy, the innocence and enjoyment of it all gets taken away when this happens dont it. And i dont blame u for leaving the tests alone, i had to in the end as it was messing me up more. But i really do hope everything settles and that u all get well soon. Wanna see our Popples fighting fit and ready for action xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Damita said:


> Morning ladies :wave: no idea what CD I am on, I am thinking 28.. so AF could be due anywhere between next Wednesday and the following Sunday.. going to wait until the 10th to test if she doesn't turn up :)

Hi Damita xx:hi::hi:
Just thought i'd send some extra baby dust up the coast for u xxx fxd and good luck lovely xxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Damita

Aw thanks ladies :hugs: lets hope this is it..

I am having the weird symptons.. it feels like AF is coming, you know that weird tugging heavy feeling you get down there, you might not it might just be me :haha: but I've had it for days.. and it is driving me nuts, not cramps though.. it's odd..

And now I am not making sense :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

@damita...SYMPTOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> @damita...SYMPTOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::haha:

:haha: you think? Aw damn missed the m of symptom, such a :dohh:


----------



## phoebe

i concur with mother on this :rofl::thumbup::winkwink: xx


----------



## Damita

:haha: well we will see.. 10 days till testing.. I could be anywhere between 9dpo or 2dpo


----------



## mothercabbage

ah! feck it :test: tomorrow!! then damita...you could be 10 dpo!! dumdum(phoebe) will back me up on that too:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> ah! feck it :test: tomorrow!! then damita...you could be 10 dpo!! dumdum(phoebe) will back me up on that too:rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: cheeky minx, i can see mr handy going to botty land dum dum xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well I'm back!

All is fine with baby ding dong, will post scan pics in a bit. Running around sorting kids lunch and stuff. Will tell all soon :haha: x


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Well I'm back!
> 
> All is fine with baby ding dong, will post scan pics in a bit. Running around sorting kids lunch and stuff. Will tell all soon :haha: x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Damita

phoebe said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ah! feck it :test: tomorrow!! then damita...you could be 10 dpo!! dumdum(phoebe) will back me up on that too:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: cheeky minx, i can see mr handy going to botty land dum dum xxxxClick to expand...

:rofl: I only have one test and it's a FRER... I'll pee in a cup of bleach :wacko: wasn't that trick for homemade pregnancy tests :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

YES DO THAT DAMITA JUST DONT INHALE TOXIC FUMES...OH YEA AND ITS A FEW DROPS OF PEE APARENTLY....:haha: BE CAREFUL


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: tink......hurry...i wanna see pics!!!! xxx:yipee: your turn soon dum dum! xx


----------



## phoebe

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;oooo-errrrr i'm feeling afraid now xxx


----------



## phoebe

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: tink xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OK ok! quickly done this before popping out again :)

HB 163BPM
58mm long
NT 1.5

So all looking fine :happydance:

Took ages to get the measurements. I had to go to loo 3 times, then asked to pace around for another 15 mins before lazy ding dong baby decided to wake up :haha: Talk more when I get back xxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







img001.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 11









img002.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Damita

Awww baby ding dong :cloud9: so cute


----------



## Damita

phoebe said:


> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;oooo-errrrr i'm feeling afraid now xxx

you'll be fine hunny :hugs:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> YES DO THAT DAMITA JUST DONT INHALE TOXIC FUMES...OH YEA AND ITS A FEW DROPS OF PEE APARENTLY....:haha: BE CAREFUL

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

You gonna be fine Phoebe, I'll be thinking of you all afternoon :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: baby dingdong:yipee: awwww...:awww:


----------



## mothercabbage

what time will you have to leave phoebe? not long to go and youll see all is well!:thumbup: i cant wait for my scan!!.....


----------



## phoebe

Probably about 2.45 hosp is only 10 mins away. Oh the joys of being a townie hehehe xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

im the same hospital only 10 mins down the road! :thumbup: dont forget to drink heaps b4 scan...get a clear pic then!! xx


----------



## phoebe

:sick::rofl:i'm trying to drink loads, but the blasted stuff keeps having other ideas and today my o/h decides that he's gonna take a wall down in the bathroom hehehe!!! even the cat knows my blow chunks face now and runs :rofl::rofl::rofl: xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Beautiful ding dong Tink :baby::cloud9::baby::happydance: xxxxx


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,
So its scan day I see. Tink, you got a mighty fine ding dong hun:thumbup:
Phoebe can't wait too your scans:happydance:
MC, Damita,Poppy, Toxic I hope you ladies are doing okay today

MC, my cm started yesterday. I should be O between now & Monday. I'm limited on the :sex: at the in laws:haha: but will see how this all plays out


----------



## LEW32

Tink - beautiful scan pic- what a cutie :baby: ding dong!

Pheebs- will be thinking of you today- I am sure all will be fine and you will get some good pix of the little :baby:!

Popps- just wanted to give you :hugs:

Damita, China, babyd, Toxic and all the other TTC ding dongs- :dust: to you!

AFM, not feeling the best today.....WARNING WARNING TMI TMI
Ok, you have been adequately warned!
The past few days I have been having diarrhea and this morning had weird poo....like poo wrapped in whitish-yellow tissue. Gross I know.
Of course I googled it and it can mean anything from food poisoning to colon cancer. So, I am a bit freaked! Anyone had this before and can shed some light? I am hoping it just goes away. I am waiting to call the doc- they aren't open yet.


----------



## China girl

:haha:


LEW32 said:


> Tink - beautiful scan pic- what a cutie :baby: ding dong!
> 
> Pheebs- will be thinking of you today- I am sure all will be fine and you will get some good pix of the little :baby:!
> 
> Popps- just wanted to give you :hugs:
> 
> Damita, China, babyd, Toxic and all the other TTC ding dongs- :dust: to you!
> 
> AFM, not feeling the best today.....WARNING WARNING TMI TMI
> Ok, you have been adequately warned!
> The past few days I have been having diarrhea and this morning had weird poo....like poo wrapped in whitish-yellow tissue. Gross I know.
> Of course I googled it and it can mean anything from food poisoning to colon cancer. So, I am a bit freaked! Anyone had this before and can shed some light? I am hoping it just goes away. I am waiting to call the doc- they aren't open yet.

Yep Lew, that was one helluva TMI:haha:
Seriously, it could your body changing because of the LO. Please try not to freak it could be nothing. Let's us know what the Dr.says


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: g'morning/afternoon luvvies!

lew (you first since yours is the last post i read :winkwink:...) any possibility it was cm that got "caught" or came out with your poo? ......:haha: sorry i know it's not a funny thing and you're concerned...just can't believe i'm asking you that :haha: anyway, i'm sure it's nothing serious sweety...you'd have other symptoms if it was something serious like colon cancer, like bleeding and such i would imagine. plus you'd get VERY sick and lose a lot of weight and not be able to hold anything down. my cousin has ulcerative colitis, which i think can become cancer or acts like cancer with the symptoms or something like that. terrible thing, and it's one of those things where you KNOW you're sick and something is seriously wrong. doesn't leave room for doubt. probably just cm or some bug you got from something you ate hun :hugs:

poppy :hugs: poor thing...sounds like you need some long rest to recover sweetie.

tink! :cloud9: bubba ding dong is adorable!!!!! :happydance:

phoebe, i'm sure your scan will be just fine sweetie :hugs: i know it's hard after what you've been through, but try to just spend a few minutes focusing on what a blessing this is! your little bubba is growing stronger every day sweetie :hugs:

MC, toxic, china, damita and other ding dongs :kiss: 

afm, all that freaking out i did :wacko: haven't ov'd yet. whew! so i'm feeling really good about our :sex: pattern so far this cycle. opk was a bit darker yesterday, but still negative. i'm expecting (hoping) it will go positive today. dh and i bd'd yest morning early, so i'm going to talk him into bd'ing again tonight. that's again about 36 hours between. then if tomorrow is o day, go ahead and bd one more time tomorrow night and fxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx that will be IT for us!!! if he doesn't want to, i'm going to ask him about using the softcups tonight and tomorrow. better chances maybe for the :spermy: that way i think too. so we'll see.....


----------



## Damita

Just freaking out a bit, did a test for the hell of it and I think I can see a second line! Just trying to scan in, it might just be evap though


----------



## pk2of8

yay damita!!! can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## Damita

I can't really see it on this scan, must be evap.. I feel quite crazy now :wacko: :haha:
 



Attached Files:







line.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 33









better.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 29


----------



## LEW32

Thanks ladies...doc wasn't much help. Called the OB- they said to call Primary Care Physician. Called PCP and they said call OB. When I told them the OB said to call them, they put me in for an appt on Monday.....so guess I will just wait and see.

PK- not a stupid question, but no way did cm get trapped. It was a TON of yellowish stuff...nasty really. and it was completely covering the poo- like a skin. Sorry- so gross. I will stop now. Gotta just wait it out and see I guess. SORRY FOR TMI...hope no one was eating at the time.

To change to more pleasant topics.....DAMITA!!!! OMG- lets see the pics of the :test:!


----------



## LEW32

damita, I can see it, but those blue tests can be evil I have heard. any chance you have a pink test???????


----------



## Damita

I have one FRER... might use that late but got to hold in my wee now urgh.. I think it is evap tbh


----------



## pk2of8

oh dang damita i can't tell :-( maybe there's something there....so hard to see.... :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Managed to get some wee out, nothing on the FRER.. oh well must of been an evap..


----------



## pk2of8

i've heard the same thing about the blue dye tests...


----------



## Damita

Won't be buying a blue dye one again... damn it now I just wasted my FRER.. now the blue dye one looks really positive, it's lieing to me!


----------



## pk2of8

well, don't put too much thought into it damita...urine probably defo wasn't concentrated enough now for the frer. plus, it could still be WAY early for you sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

hmmm...you probably needed to hold your pee longer Damita! Maybe test again in a few days? I so hope this is it for you!!!!


----------



## Damita

Yeah I think I am going to wait until Wed next week.. won't be telling the DH that is sure..


----------



## Damita

:rofl: just looked at my chart list thingy if I ovulated on CD21, I'm only 7dpo or worse 3dpo :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

if the line on the blue one is darker now, can you post a piccy of that?


----------



## Damita

sure, it's been nearly 10 minutes, better bin the test :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







better2.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Damita

I'm quickly buying replacement FRER as otherwise the DH will know I tested early..


----------



## MommyV

Hello Ladies,

Wow Damita that test sure does look positive. Are you going to try to test again in the morning with a pink dye test?

Tink- What a great scan pic baby looks so sweet. HB of 163 maybe a girl?

Toxic- test!!

Pheobe- you're probably at your scan right now I'll be praying for you that everything goes well and I'm excited to see your pictures!!

PK- yay for your last day of work. Hopefully you won't get many days of pos opk's and you'll o soon and catch that eggy

Hi to China MC Kristy Poppy and all you other wonderful ladies

asfm- thank u ladies for looking at my chart I definately don't think that I've ovulated yet either opk was darker again yesterday but still not pos also I had a bit of a temp dip today I hope that I will o soon. Do you ladies have any natural suggestions to help me o earlier? I think this is part of my problem because when I had both of my kids I o on time or early day 14 with ds and day12 with dd. I 'll go do some internet research as well. Thanks.


----------



## pk2of8

aw...that's ok damita :hugs: it may still be an early positive we'll just wait and see :flower:


----------



## pk2of8

well that's why some of us are using the soy mommyv. it's natural, and encourages the body to produce more estrogen, which in turn stimulates ov. :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Thanks pk :hugs: I am not disappointed, it's just mocking me now.. 

Hey mommyV :wave: probably going to test on Sunday if I can get my hands on a test.. if not I'll have to wait till my replacement :blush: FRERs come through the post


----------



## LEW32

@ MommyV - I tried vitamin B6...not sure if it truly brought my O forward but that month I o'd on CD 14. The month before I didn't O until cd 16 or 17. I took the vit B6 because it supposedly helps with short luteal phase. I had a perfect 28 day cycle the month I got pregnant with the b6.

Let me know if you want more info! I think soy brings it forward too, but think that is stronger stuff, so don't know if you want to try vit b first!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey Ding Dongs!

@Tink, wow what a beautiful baby Ding Dong u have :)

@Pheobe, good luck for ur scan! Can't wait to see your beautiful baby ding dong too!

Afm im on cd 35, AF should come today but no sign of the witch yet. However remeber i had lots of EWCM on cd25/26 so maybe i ovulated late therefor AF will arrive later, if this is the case then Af should arrive on the 4th/5th. That would mean a 40 day cycle! I've never had a cycle longer than 34 days, i wish i had opk'd now, grrr!!! I haven't tested since my bfn 2 days ago because i have none, might get some tomorrow if the witch doesn't come x


----------



## LEW32

:dust: and luck to you Jenny!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

quickly before you go Lew, what your talking about is mucus in your poo. Its quite normal to pass stuff like this during an infection. Its just like the mucus we produce in our noses during a cold, it is to carry the germs out of the body. PK was right about not panicking about something more sinister, you would also pass blood and the like...

I suffered badly with this in my first pregnancy, a change in bowel habits and being more susceptible to infection is normal. If it is not an infection and becomes chronic, it may be IBS. In which case you can usually control it by your diet. For now drink plenty of fluids and eat bland foods. :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry guys really will catch up with the rest of the posts in a min lol i'm not leaving people out :haha: i'm being demanded by the kids x


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Tink! Should I be worried about an infection affecting the baby at all? If I wasn't pregnant, I wouldn't even have called to doc, but I am super paranoid about anything that could hurt the baby....

Thanks so much for responding! I ate alot of rich foods over the holiday- so maybe I do have a bit of IBS and need to eat a bit blander.


----------



## LEW32

Doc did just call me back surprisingly...he said to just keep and eye on it...could be viral since alot of stuff is going around. 
I guess if I get any severe pain or further problems I will have to call the emergency # over the weekend, but hopefully it will self-correct.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey everyone! Gonna catch up from today and yesterday so Im guessing a long post!
Tink- I love your bump you are gonna have a lovely big bump! 
Babydream- How comes you cant keep animals and yep Im animal mad, there should be some baby chipmunk pictures soon :wohoo:
Kristy- I hope your dh sperm problems can be easily solved!
MC- Hope the sickness stays away for you! 
Pheobe- I know its late but Im sure everything will be fine, should be seeing results soon! :rofl: at cat knowing your blow chunks face!
Toxic- No af is good! When you going to test?
Poppy- Hope you and poor korben are feeling better soon!
Damita- :wohoo: for pulling symptom sounding rather positive! And your test deffo has a line but as its blue dye Im not sure.. test again in a few days :thumbup:
Tink- :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: for scan being good! Cute baby (girl?) sooo lovely, ding dong babies are the cutest! :hugs:
Lew- Your poop sounds yuk :rofl: maybe you should ring docs just in case but it prob just hormone changes! 
Jennypenn- Have you been using soy? Maybe it would be an idea with long cycles but fxed you wont need to do anything! 
All dingdongs- Has anyone heard from amy? 
Asfm- Got opk as dark as last times positive but changed opks but not sure so on that note off to do and opk haha gonna do one now and this evening when I usually would just to make sure! Dtd last night and night before and will be tonight too so really hope I catch this eggy (or 3 if kokopelli works his magic :rofl:) PS i deserve a medal and thanks for not talking too much while i was gone :haha:

xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Nope haven't seen Amy in a few days but she was on facebook yesterday saying she was ill and was off to the docs :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lew, glad the doc rang you, yes there is loads going about. Don't worry about your baby ding dong, the only things you will want to be careful of is dehydration and a high temp. So loads of water for you girly, and Tylenol if your running a fever. If your losing nutrients you will be the first affected as your body continues to supply what the baby needs regardless of what you have to spare :haha: So in other words, same as doc, sure you'll be fine and if it gets worse call them! :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok sooooooooooooooo

Lupine, your BDing sounds right on the money! :dust: for your eggy!

Damita, I have had a positive blue dye test that came up in the time limit and I wasn't pregnant........evil thing. However I think yours does look good, and will be crossing everything like crazy that this is it for you! x

Toxic, sorry for not saying hi earlier, been a manic day. Agree that you must TEST! x

Jenny, still got everything crossed for you :dust: for your next test x

Mommyv hoping O will be very soon for you! I have heard really good things about B6 and Soy. x

PK eeeeeeeak forgot what I was gonna say to you now. Was it you last day of your job today? sorry honey brain is melting, the thought was there :haha: x

MC hows the sickness now? x

Poppy hope your feeling better today, and that Korben is on the mend x

China :wave: hey honey!!!! x

NOT meaning to forget ANYONE but I am losing the plot fast now so Hello and :hugs: for everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Thanks hun :hugs: I am putting it down to evil evap and testing later next week with a FRER as I am going out clubbing (or so it seems) on the 8th so need to be sure before I go out :)


----------



## China girl

Lew, sorry if my humor was inappropriate.

Have a good day/evening ladies


----------



## mothercabbage

Damita said:


> I can't really see it on this scan, must be evap.. I feel quite crazy now :wacko: :haha:

just catching up on posts and i had to quick reply to this....do i have line eye?? errrrm i think not...i can see a 2nd line....ok ill go catch up on posts now...:happydance:


----------



## Jenny Penn

@Lupine, funny u should mention soy to try and fix my long cycles cos i went to sainsbury's just there the now and found soya isoflavones 40mg tablets for £1.02. . . . bargain lol
So ladies next cycle will be my first on soy and i am totally confused about when and how much to take? Any suggestions are very welcome! 
My cycles seem to be getting a bit longer every month which isn't the norm for me, i used to have bang on 28 day cycles prior to having the depo contraceptive injection for 2 and a bit years. I had my last depo on 12th January 2010, Tink any advice on this?

And yes ladies i did but some frer in sainsbury's so i will test tonight but not til about 7 as i pee'd at 4. . . so send me bucket loads of babydust but im obviously not feeling confident about getting a bfp or i wouldn't be planning next cycle lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

blue dyes cant all be evil or they would only be pink dye tests.....i think your good damita!
@phoebe....hope all is well looking forward to scan pics!
@lew....was it you with the poo?....i forget now....hope that clears up fpr you!
@pk and china....will you Ov at the same time...a double bfp next month then!!
@lupine...chipmonks!!:yipee: cute....
asfm...sickness is managable...very tired though, had an hours sleep with connor...bless him....xx


----------



## mothercabbage

Jenny Penn said:


> @Lupine, funny u should mention soy to try and fix my long cycles cos i went to sainsbury's just there the now and found soya isoflavones 40mg tablets for £1.02. . . . bargain lol
> So ladies next cycle will be my first on soy and i am totally confused about when and how much to take? Any suggestions are very welcome!
> My cycles seem to be getting a bit longer every month which isn't the norm for me, i used to have bang on 28 day cycles prior to having the depo contraceptive injection for 2 and a bit years. I had my last depo on 12th January 2010, Tink any advice on this?
> 
> And yes ladies i did but some frer in sainsbury's so i will test tonight but not til about 7 as i pee'd at 4. . . so send me bucket loads of babydust but im obviously not feeling confident about getting a bfp or i wouldn't be planning next cycle lol x

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Jenny, truck loads of BFP :dust: xxxxxxxxxx

MC, awwwww i love them afternoon naps with a Lo! Cant wait :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

oh and forgot, been put forward a day so will need to change tickers. Due 12th July now :happydance: x


----------



## mothercabbage

awww tink that was my DD chloes due date!!! she came on 20th though!! xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

awwwwwwwwwww :awww: 20th will be probably more like it :haha: I am never early, always late. Mind you that was when another man was the daddy, might be different this time :haha: DH's birthday is on the 18th and he's not wanting to share his birthday.......:rofl: bet thats what ends up happening :haha: x


----------



## phoebe

helloooooooooo i'm back xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

well still no AF 2 days late now and 2 BNF yesterday on very cheap tests (3 for 99p) only detects on day of missed AF and beyond!! Not going to test tomorrow unless AF comes.

Hoping to get a BFP but delay in AF may be cos I was stressed about little one


----------



## Damita

aww another baby ding dong so cute!


----------



## mothercabbage

well my labour started on 18th.....hope its not a two day event for you!!...i just remember being hot! very hot!...:hugs:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> blue dyes cant all be evil or they would only be pink dye tests.....i think your good damita!
> @phoebe....hope all is well looking forward to scan pics!
> @lew....was it you with the poo?....i forget now....hope that clears up fpr you!
> @pk and china....will you Ov at the same time...a double bfp next month then!!
> @lupine...chipmonks!!:yipee: cute....
> asfm...sickness is managable...very tired though, had an hours sleep with connor...bless him....xx

Good? :wacko:


----------



## Damita

sleeping bubs said:


> well still no AF 2 days late now and 2 BNF yesterday on very cheap tests (3 for 99p) only detects on day of missed AF and beyond!! Not going to test tomorrow unless AF comes.
> 
> Hoping to get a BFP but delay in AF may be cos I was stressed about little one

Hope you get a :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwww phoebe!!! :awww: baby ding dong xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

Damita said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> blue dyes cant all be evil or they would only be pink dye tests.....i think your good damita!
> @phoebe....hope all is well looking forward to scan pics!
> @lew....was it you with the poo?....i forget now....hope that clears up fpr you!
> @pk and china....will you Ov at the same time...a double bfp next month then!!
> @lupine...chipmonks!!:yipee: cute....
> asfm...sickness is managable...very tired though, had an hours sleep with connor...bless him....xx
> 
> Good? :wacko:Click to expand...

good as in preg my dear!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Love your beautiful scan pics Pheobe, bet you are over the moon!!! 
So happy for you and Tink x


----------



## China girl

Love it Phoebe!!!


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Tink and Phoebe love the baby ding dong pics! So cute!

Damita I def saw a long hopefully this is the beginning of your bfp!

Lew, sorry your worried but think everything will be fine hunny :hugs:

Poppy sorry you are I'll it's awful isn't it, hope you and korben feel better soon! :hugs:

Asfm I got my Doppler today and couldn't wait to use it. I snuck into the bathroom. I found bubbas heartbeat! Took a couple of mins but I def heard it! Reassured me for now, so I feel relieved. Can't wait for my scan in two weeks!

Hi everyone else, mc, sleeping bubs, Jen, mommyv, hopes and all other ding dongs! :hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: coral x


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> blue dyes cant all be evil or they would only be pink dye tests.....i think your good damita!
> @phoebe....hope all is well looking forward to scan pics!
> @lew....was it you with the poo?....i forget now....hope that clears up fpr you!
> @pk and china....will you Ov at the same time...a double bfp next month then!!
> @lupine...chipmonks!!:yipee: cute....
> asfm...sickness is managable...very tired though, had an hours sleep with connor...bless him....xx
> 
> Good? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> good as in preg my dear!!!:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:haha: well it could be an evap so will wait until Sunday or next Wednesday to test again :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

sunday or wednesday......i think tomorrow sounds good!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

has the thread name changed? or am i going mad??:wacko:


----------



## phoebe

hey chicks soz i havent said very much, bloody phone is going like the clappers. thanks for all the congrats, i will try and get back on here later. love u all to bits ttfn xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Hi mc! X

Damita I agree tomorrow is good! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

so thats 2 against one damita!! come on...give in to peer pressure!:hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well i couldn't wait any longer so i tested n got bfn :(
Hope af turns up soon so i can give the soy a go, i have ordered opk's this month so i can know for sure when i ovulate this month x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww Phoebe honey!!!!!!!!!!! your baby ding dong is sooooooooooooooooo cuteeeeeeeeee :hugs: looks like your ding dong was playing the same games mine did :haha: mine refused to come out of the 'face on' position so the sonographer could do her measurements lol It was a massive effort i can tell ya, at one point she had me lifting my bum in the air and shaking like a wet dog......... :rofl: tapping away on the probe too, mine is a lazy lil thing hehe. Hope you now feel much better about things and can enjoy your pregnancy a little more......at the very least maybe get a wink of sleep :haha: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww Jenny :( sorry for the BFN. I have a good feeling bout the soy, lets get you up the duff this cycle should a BFP not materialize this time. x

Hey Coral!!!!!!!! :wave: fantastic news on the HB :happydance: I found it easy at 10 weeks too, its the best sound ever isn't it?! So pleased for you babe. I'm feeling much better now, and gearing up for our trip to lakey. How bout we go soon after your scan? I can't wait to get buying :haha: I'm gonna be a nightmare..... husband is very worried..... :haha: x


----------



## LEW32

:hi: all!

:awww: pheebs- cutie patootie baby ding dong! I hope this sets your mind at ease for a little bit!

@ coral- YAY For finding the heartbeat!!!! I have been toying with the idea of getting a doppler.... are you all renting them or buying them?


----------



## LEW32

jenny- so sorry for BFN....I really hope soy works for you next cycle!

Damita...are you sure you don't want to :test: tomorrow?


----------



## Hopes314

love the new name for the thread!

tink and phoebe-:happydance:congrats on great scans! i cant wait to have a scan where i see something that looks like a baby rather than a blob.

damita-blue tests are evil but your symptoms sound great! i think i had those types of symptoms around implantation time! i also had a questionable-evapish thing around that time and went on to get a nice bfp a few days later! looking good for youuuu:happydance:

mc-hows the m/s? its so on and off for me with the waves of nausea, i worry when i dont feel really sick! havent actually thrown up yet though, hopefully thats normal lol.

coral-yay for hearing :baby:heartbeat!! how reassuring! do you have the same angelsounds doppler that the others have? ill be ordering one next week or so, i cant wait!

pk-hope you get your +opk soon! am hoping this is your month:hugs:

sorry for everyones bfns, but i feel really good about some people getting some bfps soon! its about time anyway, isnt it?:wohoo:

as for me- having some nausea on and off still. nothing major major yet but i almost hope its coming soon for the reassurance! i will never stop will i:dohh: next doctors appointment is monday, so then i will tell them my 2974234 concerns and they will just say all is fine. also-i think i am supposed to be getting a pap smear at this next appointment-should i go with that even though ive had all the spotting? i just dont want to "hurt anything":wacko:


----------



## sleeping bubs

don't know wot to do shall I test tonight or tomorrow??? Brought Asda tests today, Got a slight sore back don't want to read into anything!!! I hate the waiting game dread everytime I need the loo that AF will have arrived!! well 28days into a normal 26day cycle. 

Congrats on the scans Tink and Ph.

My SIL has her scan tomorrow... She is driving me mad though wants constant attention and can't be bothered to look after her son and suddenly feels ill when asked to do something. Bout time they moved out of my mums...


----------



## Hopes314

sleepingbubs-test nowwww!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey hopes! We are all the same worrying like crazy all the time about everything and everything. :hugs: all I can say is I hope the next few weeks fly by for you without a hitch, and your bubba grows nice and strong :happydance: 

We don't get smears during pregnancy here, unless there are already concerns. I would discuss it with your doctor x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:) yes test sleeping bubs!!!!!!! x


----------



## sleeping bubs

think I might when Mckenzie goes to bed so will hold on till them which will be around half 8 9pm if he actually goes asleep then since been in hospital he been a nightmare to fall asleep in his cot


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey hopes! We are all the same worrying like crazy all the time about everything and everything. :hugs: all I can say is I hope the next few weeks fly by for you without a hitch, and your bubba grows nice and strong :happydance:
> 
> We don't get smears during pregnancy here, unless there are already concerns. I would discuss it with your doctor x

im just about positive the doctor will say its fine, even if i tell her my concerns. its routinely done here during pregnancy. is there a reason you guys dont do them during pregnancy? (other than the fact that it just seems STUPID to irritate your cervix while theres a baby in there!!) they will probably insist on it unless i firmly decline.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Jenny- Most of us use 160mg for 3 days then 200mg for 2 thats how poppy got pg :thumbup: but u can use less, highest dose u can take is 200mg, amy uses 200mg all 5 days and Im not sure about everyone else and most people do days 3-7 or 2-6 last cycle I did 2-6 this cycle I did 3-7.. there is a soy thread where people will be able to tell you more though! Goodluck for getting your bfp, hopefully you have jinxed yourself by buying soy ;)! 
Pheobe- :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: Another cute dingdong baby aww I love them! Congrats hun bet you feeling super relieved now! :hugs:
Sleepingbubs- Yay for missed AF :wohoo: goodluck for testing! Looks like we gonna have a few bfps in the near future!

PS GOT A SUPER POSITIVE OPK :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: YAY!!

xxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Thanks girls, it was very cool hearing it. Yes hopes it's the same as Phoebe and tink have. 
Lew we bought them from amazon, not sure they have the same model in the us but go on amazon and duck them out!

Tink yes we need to meet up lakey after my scan, I would love to go mad shopping but on a budget so will try to window shop!:haha:

Sorry for bfn Jen, but your not out yet sweetie.

Good luck sleeping bubs hope u get your bfp!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

As far as I am aware, we don't have them in pregnancy because pregnancy makes the results difficult to interpret x

Coral, I need to keep to a budget also :haha: thats why its all the more important to have a good old search for bargains :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine :happydance::headspin::loopy: get :sex: :haha: x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Lupine! Im going to do day 3-7 160mg for first 3 days then 200 for the last 2 days, just wish af would arrive and put me out of this limbo.
Yay for positive OPK lupine, get bd'ing now!!! How cool would it be to conceive on the start of a new year :) x


----------



## phoebe

hey lupes what u doing here?? get on with some horizontal jogging pronto!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

hi all thanks for ur lovely posts :hugs::cloud9: the hot phone has stopped ringing for a bit now hehehe!!! time to read back and see what i have missed xxxx:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Yay tink I love a good bargain! X


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all:wave: hope your all well...
@hopes...yes mine comes in waves too...not actually thrown up yet but its coming!! it gets worse as the day goes on i think...as i now feel rough as shit!:sick:


----------



## Hopes314

eat mc eat! ive been eating like a cow and it has been really helping. (helping the sickness that is, not helping my weight lol) ive gained 2 lbs as of today :dohh:


----------



## sleeping bubs

well I caved in a took a test and BFN I am puzzled so when going to get AF been 26days on the dot for the last 3months I so so so confused


----------



## Hopes314

sleeping bubs- maybe youre having a longer cycle? or maybe youre preg and the hcg is taking its time :)


----------



## Jenny Penn

Join the club sleeping bubs :(
Sorry for your bfn hun x


----------



## mothercabbage

i am eating!! it helps for half an hour so i cant eat that often hopes, my last Lo was 9lb 1oz i dont want a bigger baby!!!
sorry for the bfn girls :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

over 9lbs. ugh! i was a small baby, around 6lbs, and husband was a big baby, over 10lbs. hopefully ill have something nice in the middle like 7 or 8. i couldnt imagine having a 9 or 10lb baby!


----------



## sleeping bubs

well will see what happens in the next few days  

9lb is big MC Mckenzie was only 4lb 7oz but had a c-section lol


----------



## poppy666

Just thought id pop on see how everyone's doing... im still ill ugh think ive had everything this month :dohh: 

Tink and Pheobe im soooooooooooooo glad your ok & :baby: hopefully you can relax a little now :hugs: sorry i have lurked on and off today, but not gone back to look at scan pictures im not ready yet so please forgive me & i will do in time promise :hug:

MC you not tried ginger root? its ment to help sweetie :kiss:

Jenny & sleeping bubs hang in there ( famous last words) bet everyone hates hearing that :haha:

Everyone else hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes trying ginger....chips seem to work lol...thats why connor was soooo big but i had severe ms with chloe and she was 7lb 4oz hope my babies dont get bigger, like they say they do...im destined for an 11lber :wacko:


----------



## Hopes314

11lbs! mc that would be truly impressive lol


----------



## babydream

Hi girls,

Love the our new name! 

Tink and phoebe, i'm so chuffed for you, lovely scan pics, hope you can relax now. Tink, how funny i just read on fb your friend is due the same day in same hospital lolol

Lupine, got get b'ding hunni. I can't keep animals b/c i live in a small flat. Two cats are plenty here but if i had a farm i'd have all kinds of pets.

Jen and SB sorry for bfn, i'm heading for one tomorrow i can feel it. 

Hi coral, yaaay for hb, hope you're okay xx

Lew, hope it's nothing serious, as tink said just relax and see what docs say xx

Poppy sorry you are still ill, hope all be better soon xx

Damita, i need to go back and see your tests properly on laptop, couldn't see it on my phone but mc said its a bfp and she is bloody good with tests. Fx hunni

Hi mommyv, DM, ladyb, pk, china girl and all the others :)

Well, no af for me. I had really bad af pain this afternoon but still nothing, not even spotting. It was worse on the left and it turned out it could've been wind lol because it got better when...you know lol. Anyway, if no af by tomorrow morning then i'll get my frer out for an fmu. I'd be surprised if bfp, i'm preparing myself for bfn. I'm pretty sure it's on the way just messing me around. No other obvious symptoms. We'll see. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

impressive......scary!!! more like.....:argh:


----------



## poppy666

Babydream loads of :dust::dust::dust: for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Thanks poppy!! 

Damita, i went back to have a look, i can see it!!!!!! I don't think it's an evap, but better confirm it hun. fx xxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Thanks ladies, still think it's an evap but will test at the weekend :hugs: Thanks for all the support though ladies


----------



## KristyHart

pk2of8 said:


> hey girls! :hi: probably most of you are in bed already :sleep:
> 
> well, my last day at work is DONE!!! :happydance::yipee::wohoo::loopy: i feel so much better about it, and i'm so glad it's done. fx the new job will be good and all will work out!
> 
> poppy, so sorry you're sick now sweetie :hugs: so hard to deal with the lo sick when you don't feel good!
> 
> tink, your bump is looking great sweetie!! :happydance:
> 
> hopes, awesome news about your scan! sounds like you were right on with estimating your ov date after the fact :winkwink:
> 
> babyd, i know it's hard to hold out hope after using those 10miu tests :hugs: but maybe you ov'd later than you think??? :shrug: just a thought...so maybe it's still early for the test to show. fxxxxx
> 
> MC...feel so bad for you sweetie with the ms :hugs: i hope it doesn't get any worse for you!
> 
> mommyv...maybe you ov'd earlier than you think??? either that, or your ov may just be delayed. didn't you have a bit of a longer cycle a couple of cycles back?? :shrug: :hugs:
> 
> kristy :hugs: we're dealing with sperm issues with dh too. i'm not sure what to tell you about the 100% morphology issue. i don't think the gyn will have a whole lot to tell you tho. we haven't gotten far in this process yet, b/c we just got dh's sa results back just after thanksgiving, but from the research i've done, it seems the next step will be for dh to see a urologist. preferably one that specializes in fertility issues. the urologist can diagnose if there are physical or hormonal issues that are causing the poor sa results. and also they will defo do a 2nd (and maybe a 3rd) sa to re-check...that would be to make sure the original results are accurate. your dh's sperm concentration is low, but not too bad. normal is considered above 20mil/ml. that's where my dh has the worst at 5.5mil/ml. :-( your dh's motility seems pretty good. the morph is worrisome, but if the problem is a medication or maybe a varicocele, it might be able to be resolved. also, i'd wait to get the next sa results before really accepting that one fully, and you defo want to get in to see a urologist for dh. a gyn isn't going to be able to help him. ....just my "2 cents" from everything i've been learning since we're in a similar boat...:hugs: i know what you mean about rollercoaster feelings....

Thanks PK. I am setting myself up for the worst but fingers crossed eh!! My niece was concieved with IVF so I know what to expect and if NHS wont help us, im heading straight to private clinic

I hope things work out for you too xxx


----------



## KristyHart

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> PK Thanks for your input for Kristy. I PM her (and will continue to stalk her till she's up the duff :haha:) and said I thought you might be able to shed a little light on things. x


:hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Im stuffing my face with sweet pickles, cant taste them cos of my cold but they going down well :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

mmmm pickles!


----------



## Damita

:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

good luck testers tomorrow!!:dust:dust:
im going to bed....night all sleep well xxx


----------



## poppy666

Mmmmmm they nice MC bet your craving them now with the thought :rofl:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Pheobe- what nice pics of little ding dong. I'm so glad that everything went well.

Damita- I can't wait to see your next test that test looked so positive.

Lew- I would be interested in more info about the B6. I have a vitamin I take that is not technically prenatal but has all the required amounts of vitamins but my cycles seem to be getting longer and longer.

asfm- I think I need to research the soy a bit before I try to take it because it does make me a bit nervous to take it now. Opk is getting darker from the beginning of my cycle but so slowly I thought that when it started to get dark that it turned positive quickly. We are going to bd tonight but I still really don't know.


----------



## MommyV

Babydream- that's weird that you're so late I hope that u get a bfp maybe ff missed your o date that happened to hopes and she still ended up pg gl


----------



## Damita

Tested again this morn no line, def bfn, must of been evaporate line, which is okay as I think the most I would be is 8dpo anyway, will test Sunday or next Wednesday


----------



## babydream

I tested too, defo bfn with frer. I don't know mommyv, i don't understand the whole thing now, i'm really pissed off. I just hope that now that i wasted an expensive frer af will bloody show her face the bitch, that's what usually happens. 

Sorry damita, but you still have time hunni, don't be disappointed. xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs! 

Damita, might just be like hopes, she had an early almost there test and didn't get as positive till quite a few days later. My theory on this is that its picking up the initial surge of HCG as the baby starts to implant but it is not a sustained raise till a few days later. That is only my theory as I've noticed people getting feint BFP and then negatives, only for a proper BFP to come a few days later. FX this is whats happening to you x

Babydream :dust: for your test, thinking of you x

Poppy, you don't need to explain about not feeling able to look at the pictures. I'm so so glad that you feel able to come on here, do you think your getting closer to your BFN? When I said sometimes up to 6 weeks i meant from when HCG starts falling so that may have been before you suffered your loss. Also that doesn't mean it will take that long, but I just wanted to prepare you in case it did. Hope your holding up ok hun, still throwing up prayers for you x

Sorry if I neglected you all last night, I was online but as Phoebe said, the phone and facebook were going mad lol Bet part of the evening was when an old boyf who i still talk to occasionally said "I'm not trying to be inappropriate and certainly would never try it on with you because you and Rob are so good together. BUT you are looking so cute with that bump, its the BEST look on you. Your husband is a lucky man!" lol nice to know I've still got it :haha: and he really didn't mean it in the wrong way, he's happily married now also and is a really decent guy. 

Hilarious that my friend is pregnant too, same due date, hospital and had her scan yesterday too in the same place lol 

Whats everybody doing tonight? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:growlmad: oh no babydream..... :dohh::hug: damn. Maybe your ovulated REALLY late because you were Ill? :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:coooooooooeeeeeeeeeee xx:hi::hi::hi:
how are we all today? sorry to see those bfn's, i hope that they were too early to pick and that things will go right for u girlies. Poppy i can totally understand and respect ur feelings hun. i would hate to cause more upset for u, just hope u get betterer soon hun, big hugs n snugs for u. uh oh fish head brain has kicked in again, will need to go see what i missed now. but i do hope u ladies are well. fingers crossed that we get some beautiful news on this thread to set 2011 off to a mighty fine start. hugs n snugs to u all xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs:


----------



## babydream

hey tink,

Awww such a great compliment hun, must be a nice guy. And he's right, you do look cute. Oooh tink, i had a +opk on cd21 and really strong ov pain the day after. If i ov later than that i defo missed it b/c we b'd on cd22 and then a few night ago again, nothing between. Shame, i worked so hard this month. We're not doing anything tonight, staying home watching telly as usual. I don't like champagne, i might have a glass of wine at midnight and get some beer for dh. 

Ooh, my friend was due on the 7th January, she had her baby girl yesterday morning. Cute little thing i can't wait to cuddle.

Have a good day you all, i'll be around later xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

hi Tink, how are u today?? i am feeling shed loads better after y-day though still feeling quite pukey, so maybe my symptons did come back after all lol. As for me tonight i shall be mostly staying in and having a chilled 1, i may even treat myself to a pimms:thumbup: hmmmmm slurp slurp lol. what about u??? xxxx


----------



## babydream

Hey phoebe, how is it going sugar??? good plan for tonight.

Anyone having a party????


----------



## phoebe

hi bd xxx i am tickety boo tyvm :haha: sorry to hear about ur test, hopefully as tink said maybe u o'ved late due to being so poorly. no parties for moi, my wild tearing the arse out it days are well behind me now :haha::haha: and not due to being pg. but previous to that, i just cant take the hangovers anymore :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream, v.frustrating when you think you know when you O'd but you missed it. I did that the cycle before this one and could have kicked myself after putting in so much effort. But your still not out yet. :hugs: x

Phoebe, I have the odd wave of nausia still but its nothing like it has been. Sooooooooo glad your feeling a bit better about it all :hugs:

Me I'm going to a party. Every year at our scout building we hold a new year party. We have a DJ, balloon drop, and lots of dancing. For us its its perfect cause its very cheep, we can take all the kids, and your just take your own nibbles and drinks. Always a great family atmosphere, although I may not be doing as much dancing this year. Will treat myself to a glass of bubbly though :) x


----------



## phoebe

hope u have a lovely time hun. did i see in a post that ur date has been moved?? i got moved back to my original date of 2nd july woohoo. but methinks i got a junebug in there personally xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks Phoebe, yup I'm 12 weeks 3 days or so they say lol So due a day earlier. ok so is your ticker right now? lol my brain isssssssssss mussssssssh x


----------



## phoebe

:haha::haha: i hear u on the mushy brain!!! yes i changed ticker this morning xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh cricky........I can't remember what your due date was, remind me hun........and humor me :haha: and on that note I better get washed n dressed i'm still in my PJ's lazing around x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh cricky........I can't remember what your due date was, remind me hun........and humor me :haha: and on that note I better get washed n dressed i'm still in my PJ's lazing around x

i am still in pjs too hehehe!! my excuse is i cant get into bathroom as its looking like beirut at the mo:haha: my due date was 4thjuly but now moved to 2nd xx


----------



## Damita

sorry for the bfn babydream :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning Ding Dongs!
> 
> Damita, might just be like hopes, she had an early almost there test and didn't get as positive till quite a few days later. My theory on this is that its picking up the initial surge of HCG as the baby starts to implant but it is not a sustained raise till a few days later. That is only my theory as I've noticed people getting feint BFP and then negatives, only for a proper BFP to come a few days later. FX this is whats happening to you x

I like your theory hun :thumbup:


----------



## MommyV

Hello Ladies,

Babydream- sorry about the bfn you were so sick this cycle that could have moved back your ovulation date

Hi Pheobe yay for your due date being moved up!

Hi Tink those sound like really nice New years plans very family friendly my kids are a little young for something like that but it would be nice to do something like that when the kids get older

Hi Damita I can't believe you got a negative test I hope that it's just way too early and you'll get a proper positive in a few more days.

asfm- for New Years we have some friends coming over and we'll have dinner and then play board games it's pretty fun we've been doing this for several years now. it's nice because the kids can go to bed like usual and their routine doesn't get to mixed up on the ttc front I want to say I think I o'd last night I felt some pressure pains and cramping but my temps didn't go up too high this morning and I still haven't gotten a pos opk but we bd'd last night anyways


----------



## Hopes314

babydream and damita-sorry for bfns, but it isn't over yet!

i really think we will have some bfps on the way soon!!

phoebe- whooo moving up the due date yayyy

as for me-parents and in laws coming over tonight for drinks and food, we invited them before pg. now we have to make excuses why im not drinking. also had one spot of tan again yesterday pm, its gone already i think it was either from ultrasound the day before or from cleaning so heavily yesterday morning. it seems anytime i do much of anything i get a spot or two. anywayy.. no ms yet today, but its only 1230 and i seem to be getting it around 2pm each day. bbs are huge :)

hope everyone has a fun new years eve!!


----------



## phoebe

Hi all xxxx
just a quick fly past i just wanted to wish u all a very..........
HAPPY AND PROSPEROUS NEW YEAR!!!!!!
MAY IT BE FILLED WITH LOTS OF LOVE, LAUGHTER, WEALTH, HEALTH AND MOST OF ALL BFP'S!!!!
LOVE U ALL DEARLY XXXXXXXXXXX:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

:happydance:HAPPY NEW YEAR DING DONGS, LOVE YOU ALL:happydance:​:flower::drunk:

Now going to have a bath, pj's on and drink orange juice all night :haha:​


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Sorry for your bfn baby dream :hugs:

Just wanted to come on and wish you all a very happy new year and lots of healthy babies for 2011! 

I'm just having a quiet night in with the family, nothing special.


----------



## Damita

Wishing you all a happy new year :hugs: don't know what I would of done without you ladies :hugs: love you all..


----------



## mothercabbage

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL TEAM DING DONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
Just a quiet night with a hot chocolate for me! xxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Happy New Year Ding Dongers

Would have been lost at times if it wasn't for all you ladies, Thankyou for being who you are Mwah.

I'm off to Bonk :winkwink:


----------



## phoebe

hellooooooooooo and a merry new year ladies xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

i got a lemon wahooooooooo:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all....hope you had a good time seeing in the new year girls!!:thumbup:
@DM....did you get the new year goods:spermy:....
@phoebe...congrats on the lemon!!! i got me a blueberry!!:happydance:
i just sat and watched tv to see in the new year...too tired and preg to party!:cry: but will have a few :drunk: next new year!!!
any testing today???:dust: if you are!! 
@china i remember your due to Ov around now...you get the :spermy: ??


----------



## phoebe

:happydance::happydance:woohhooooooooooo blueberry xxx


----------



## phoebe

i didnt see the new year in, bally fell asleep at 10.30!!! how very unrock n roll!!! still its nice not to have a fat head for once in my life xx:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: @fat head! :rofl: yes its nice to be hangover free!!


----------



## phoebe

:winkwink::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

has yor :sick: gone yet phoebe?


----------



## babydream

Good morning my dear Ding Dongs!!! Hope you all had a good new year's eve last night. Just a quiet night in watching tv for me too. I really hope this year will get better soon because it didn't start well. Besides the row with dh, i had the shocking news this morning that one of my dearest friend was diagnosed with breast cancer a couple of days ago and starting chemio on tuesday. Please, say a prayer for my friend, Marianne, a beautiful and wonderful lady with three gorgeous children. 

Sorry girls, i didn't mean to kill the mood, hope you all have a good day xxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> has yor :sick: gone yet phoebe?

it has for the most part mother, but when it kicked weds and thurs my god it was the worst, it had no prompting or needed any smells or sensations to set it off. if i hadnt known better i'd have said i was possessed lol. and then on 2 occ i had the most shameful experiences, i only bleeding well wet meself!!!:nope::blush: xx


----------



## phoebe

oh no babydream, i am so sorry to hear that lovely, count on me for a prayer or 2 hun. wish i knew what to say xxxx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

im sure we all have had a little pee "escape" on us!! especially when :sick: i know i have!! :rofl:
any weird cravings yet? i havent x


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Good morning my dear Ding Dongs!!! Hope you all had a good new year's eve last night. Just a quiet night in watching tv for me too. I really hope this year will get better soon because it didn't start well. Besides the row with dh, i had the shocking news this morning that one of my dearest friend was diagnosed with breast cancer a couple of days ago and starting chemio on tuesday. Please, say a prayer for my friend, Marianne, a beautiful and wonderful lady with three gorgeous children.
> 
> Sorry girls, i didn't mean to kill the mood, hope you all have a good day xxxxxxxx

awww :hugs: and prayers for marianne!!:hugs:
hows things with you today...? af??


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Baby dream so sorry to hear about your friend I will say a prayer for her sweetie!

Cabbage congrats on the blueberry and Phoebe congrats on the lemon!:happydance:

I had a quiet NYE also just watched the telly then went to bed! Ive never been a big fan of it anyway. Xx


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> im sure we all have had a little pee "escape" on us!! especially when :sick: i know i have!! :rofl:
> any weird cravings yet? i havent x

no not really, except wanting stuff i am not allowed like pate and deli meats. oh i tell a lie, i keep wanting chips!!! hehehe x
oh it werent a pee escape, it was a full on yellow river effigy!! dont know where it all had come from as i literally had a pee 30 mins b4:rofl::rofl: i was desperately trying to clear up b4 o/h saw, but alas that never happened and now i am called polly pissy pants xx


----------



## babydream

Thank you girls, congrats for the lemon and the blueberry :)

I know exactly what you mean coral, never thought much of nye myself xx

No af yet, still waiting for her :(

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Hi coral xx:hi::hi:


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> Thank you girls, congrats for the lemon and the blueberry :)
> 
> I know exactly what you mean coral, never thought much of nye myself xx
> 
> No af yet, still waiting for her :(
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

do another test xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: a full river of yellow....oh dumdum! 
:wave: coral x


----------



## coral11680

Hi Phoebe, cabs, babydream :hi:

Yes baby maybe you should test again Hun!


----------



## Damita

morning ladies :wave:


----------



## phoebe

:


mothercabbage said:


> :rofl: a full river of yellow....oh dumdum!
> :wave: coral x

i know i am an ashamed dum dum xxx:oops::oops::oops:


----------



## phoebe

:hi::hi:morning damita xx


----------



## Damita

hows everyone today? it is 1.1.11 how cool is that


----------



## mothercabbage

im :sick: phoebe is "wet" :haha: sorry dumdum...im sure it will happen to me too!! ill let you know when:haha:
hows SS damita?


----------



## Damita

erm good I think just got this dull ache down there and some cramps, think AF will arrive next week..


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Morning Diing Dongs.

Count me in for a prayer for Marianne too :hugs:

Yep I got the goods lastnight, I'm so determined to catch that ickle eggie this month and get my BFP, Heres to a New year with new beginings!!!!!!


----------



## Damita

go get that egg DM :sex:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hello to all you beautiful ladies! YAY! For new year :happydance:
Congrats on the lemon & the blueberry :wohoo:
Babydream- I wish your friend Marianne a speedy treatment and recovery! :hugs: and yay for no af lets just hope its a delayed bfp for you!
Just played sing it on the wii to see the new year in then watched TV from 10 to 12 so saw the countdown and fireworks, was very sober didnt drink at all as I quit on my 18th birthday not touched a drop since :D Dtd again last night which is now 6 days running so it had better happen this time! Ahh I forgot to update on my friends the one who was supposed to give birth at 20 weeks made it to 37 and had a 7pound baby on 29th he is absolutely gorgeous I will be going to snuggle with him later! 
And the one who tried to commit suicide is recovering well and she dropped the charges as she just wants to forget it, not sure how I feel about this as she is the second person he has got away with it for but I dont want her to kill herself and she is a good friend to me so I will stick by her whatever! 
Ahh and my little princess (my dog) might be pregnant, we think she is :happydance: we didnt think she would be cause her and the dog never tied but she seems to be displaying symptoms and apparently they dont need to tie so hopefully cause this is last chance as I got the male castrated.. we will soon see and they will be stunning puppies (see jessie and toby on my profile). Haha all my animals and SIL is pregnant Im the only female that isnt :shrug: hopefully that will be changing at this very moment :happydance:
Sorry for the long post all about me :blush: just lots I havent got round to telling you! :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

DM are u using opks? xxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Lupine- Yep, using OPK's but they've been Neg so far. Last couple of cycles on the soy I've O'd on day 15. So only a couple of days away:happydance:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Wow Lupine Looks like I'm not the only one determined to catch the eggie, looks like you're right on the money with all that Bding :rofl:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Daisys_mummy said:


> Lupine- Yep, using OPK's but they've been Neg so far. Last couple of cycles on the soy I've O'd on day 15. So only a couple of days away:happydance:

Haha! I hope so.. got pos opk yesterday and day before so gonna keep bding until 2 days after it goes neg again lol .. and good luck! Not long for u now! :happydance: we will get our bfps this cycle! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Happy New Year Ding Dongs!
I had gd NYE, me and hubby got our parents round and had an evening of drinks, party food and played cards for £££ lol it was a laugh! I got tipsy because im certain i am not preggers this month. Still waiting on AF to arrive, cd 37 for me, however (tmi) when hubby and i dtd last night and i went to the bathroom afterwards the goods were pinkish so hoping AF will arrive soon (either that or we were too rough lol) and let me start my first soy cycle.
My SIL is having a c-section on Thursday to deliver her 3rd baby :) so i will have a new niece or nephew, i can't wait! She already has 2 girls aged 5 and 1 so secretly hoping for a boy but will be thrilled with a healthy baby. I also have another niece by my other SIL who will be 1 this month too x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning zzzzzzzzz

Will catch up properly with the posts a little later, i AM SOOOOOOOOOOO TIRED. Can't function here lol Out at the party till 1:30 (was driving some people home and they kept on and on......) Whacked out now so on that note zzzzzzzzzzzzz nunnties for a while be back later xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MommyV

Happy New Years Ladies!

Congrats on the blueberry MC and the lemon Pheobe!

Had a nice night last night. I think I o'd the night before last but I'm not sure because I can't get an accurrate temp because I keep taking it later than usual and my opk still hasn't gone pos so I have to see if it's lighter or darker today. I'll be on later with more to say.


----------



## China girl

Happy New Year ladies.
Congrats on our lemon & blueberry
Hey MC,Phoebe,Coral,Loop,badyd,mommyv,damita & tink Daisy, Jenny
Prayers going up for marianne.

Im do to O any day, got the goods this morning. So fx


----------



## mothercabbage

:sick:


----------



## lupinerainbow

:growlmad: Another positive opk that 3 days running now! :nope: Just want to ovulate already... hey china & sorry u feeling sick mc!

xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

you go by the 1st +opk i think, thats what i have read any way...
i cant shake it now......im like a volcano waiting to errupt!!


----------



## mothercabbage

lupin i looked at your chart,i see your not temping but checking cp, apparently when your cervix drops again Ov is over...thats how i knew i deffo Ov x


----------



## Damita

lupinerainbow said:


> :growlmad: Another positive opk that 3 days running now! :nope: Just want to ovulate already... hey china & sorry u feeling sick mc!
> 
> xxxx

I might be wrong but I thought it was normal to have two or three days worth of OPK (36 hours before hand it can pick it up) and on your last positive opk your egg is released or is it the day after.. I think it might be the day after sp when your OPK go back to negative..:hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Okay, maybe i'm just being impatient but its annoying we dtd six days in a row now and we wanted to do it 2days after negative opk so at this rate it gonna be 10 days in a row and OH is really not liking it and i hate it when we do it just for baby :dohh: sorry i just got stressed thanks for your assurance :hugs:
does eating not help mc?
xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

yes sometimes lupin, :sick:just being a pain today :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

yay for all the dingdongs about to ov!!! catch those eggys :)


----------



## lupinerainbow

:thumbup: Thanks hopes, mc dont really know things to help ms not really had it myself but :hugs: i hope it sorts out soon! Hows you ms hopes?

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

I agree with MC go with your first positive OPK i had 2 days running but went with my 1st and got caught that cycle :thumbup: Once LH surge is found ( 1st positive opk) its within 36hrs your egg releases... so could be 2,4,8,12 hours later etc x

MC ms is a shitter, bless :hugs:

asfm went emergency doctors today got a chest infection so on antibiotic, but glad cos i couldnt cough without crying in pain last night :cry:... not poas today waiting till Monday now then down to buisness OHs bits gonna be sore :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

just thanked u to make it 1000 times :thumbup: dunno i suppose if i bd for tonight and tomorrow as planned and see how it goes?
but surely it wouldnt still be positive if i had ovulated :wacko:

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

LOL 1000 :haha: not sure LR i just read something online when PK mention 6-7positive OPKs and it said go with first one :shrug: 

You on the Soy?


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> LOL 1000 :haha: not sure LR i just read something online when PK mention 6-7positive OPKs and it said go with first one :shrug:
> 
> You on the Soy?

Okay :) so this is the 3rd one so i probably already ovulated? haha and yea i did 3-7 this time 160mg for 3 days and 200mg for days :thumbup:


xxxx


----------



## poppy666

I would of said lets see what your chart says in a few days but your not doing it :rofl:

Sure you'll be covered the amount of :sex: your doing lol x

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lupinerainbow

I know :dohh: i always forget to do it :blush: so gave up this cycle.. so fx'ed i managed to catch it just by dtd so much then! Hope you and little korben get well soon, sounds really nasty :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Me too its like a chemist in my house this christmas :haha:

Better go sort him out for bed, cya later :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

@ lupine....opks do not tell you when you ovulate, they tell you when you surge the LH hormone, that is the last hormone to surge before ov...id go with the 1st +opk lupine, worked for poppy and me too!! good luck!!
@poppy, glad you got some meds for chest! hope it clears up soon...
asfm...had a soak, sickness goes when in the bath :shrug; may have to turn into a mermaid until august! :haha:


----------



## phoebe

hello mermaid :haha: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: dumdum..hows things? xx


----------



## phoebe

well i am nice and dry hehehe. been having massive waves of nausea for which i am blaming u for :haha::haha:. u ok lovely?? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

im having waves too...your not alone!! :sick:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww sicky ding dongs, least you will smell nice mc & pheobe go get in the bath :haha:
Ahh i see makes more sense now MC so should i wait for CP to move down or just assume i have ovulated? 


xxxxx


----------



## Damita

urgh I have a cold :( the DH gave it to me.. urgh :(


----------



## lupinerainbow

:hugs: damita!
I'm taking a few days off the forum in case u lot are contagious :-#

:rofl: 


xxxx


----------



## Damita

:rofl: seems that way doesn't it...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good evening Ding Dong Chicks

I am finally awake lol trust it to be nearly bed time :haha:

Thanks for all the Happy New Year messages! I see a couple of you got soppy like me at Christmas lol :awww: awww

Phoebe, congratulations on the Lemon and on wetting yourself :haha: welcome to motherhood honey. That prob wont be the last time you do this, and I admit to having similar accidents on vomiting, sneezing, bouncing and laughing :haha: humiliating I know, but all in a good cause :) Now ladies, have you heard about pelvic floor exercises? squeeze with me girls......... :haha: I so got to do them this time or I'll have to start wearing 'TENA LADY'........eaaaaaaaaaak x

MC congratulations on the little blueberry :hugs: very sweet avatar also :) Sorry your sickness is quite rotten now, but glad you have found that the bath helps? thats a new one on me but I am a water person myself, i used to swim almost everyday. Thats my new years resolution. Decided when I was greated by someone who hasn't seen me in a year at last nights party. She said "you were so tiny last year that seeing you tonight I almost didn't recognize you. Wow haven't you got bigger? its a lovely look on you though, your still very pretty but my, you must have had to buy lots of new clothes........" pfft. I think she actually ment well but i must admit the tent dress i wore wasn't helping the situation :haha: Sorry off on a tangent now, hope you continue to find things that keep the sickness at bay! x

Babydream, so sorry 2011 didn't get off to a good start for you :( no fun beginning it with a row. I'll be praying for you friend :hugs: still no af? x

Daisys Mum, glad your getting a nice stock of :spermy: ready for O, hope your bang on the timing this cycle and catch that eggy!!! :dust: x

Damita, symptoms all sounding good for a BFP. Remember all the pregnant ding dongs had cramps and af symptoms at first :)

Lupine, 6 days of :sex: ? great form! :haha: keep it up ;) :haha: Great news about your friends baby, enjoy your snuggles! Also really pleased that your friend who was attacked is coping :) she's lucky to have you :) FX you'll be joining all your animals in pregnancy very soon!!! agree with what the others have said, you will O within 12-36 hours of the 1st positive. So you can calm down the :sex: very soon :) :dust: x

Jenny, was it af in the end? Glad you had a nice new years eve, and i hope af arrives soon or even better, a surprise BFP x

Mommyv, how was the OPK today? hoping you have either Ovulated or will do very soon, how are you today? :dust: for O x

China, more dust for you :dust: hope you O soon, get :sex: !

ASFM after that post, I'm shattered again lol :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

More Cyber Germs? yikes lol Seriously, get better soon Damita x


----------



## mothercabbage

tink...did you take notes...wow what a post! maybe im carrying a fish!thats why the bath helped..its back now of course....:growlmad:
well thats me away up to bed good night all...:dust: to the shaggers!!xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

<-------- this is what my LO looks like now! :awww: cute


----------



## Hopes314

mc i love the new avatar!

tink way to cheat and take notes on everyones posts :)

asfm-started taking my prenatal vitamins at night as of a few days ago, and it reallyyy toned down the morning sickness i was getting when waking, and those weird kitchen table nausea dreams too! lol i think my stomach and everything got too empty at night, the vitamins before bed helps! was worried yesterday bc no ms at all really, but i realized its the vitamins toning it down. i dont think its going to last long because the ms started back up today, just now its in the evening rather than the morning, probably based on switching when i took the vitamins. hm. drs appointment monday for dont even know what. they just like to take up my time and look at my vag. seems everyday.


----------



## MommyV

Hello Ladies,

MC- sorry about the sickness but I'm glad that the bath helps you


----------



## MommyV

Poppy- sorry that you are feeling so ill that good that you have some medicine to help

Hopes- I have heard that lots of pg women get sick from the vits glad that you've found a way to feel a bit better

LR- maybe u have already o'd if not hopefully soon I'm not too sure about more than one day of pos opks I'm lucky if I can catch just one positve

China- gl with o coming up soon

Tink- how rude of that woman to say those things about you and also you're on your 5th pregnancy so you look cute and pg not fat

asfm- I have def o'd I think it was 2days ago because I felt the progesterone come into my system and the opk's were darkest like 2-3days ago and I usually o right after pos which the opk was never quite pos but it was much lighter today so I think I'm 2dpo today and I hope we got enough bd in to catch the eggy this month


----------



## Hopes314

mommyv-for like 12 hours after i take the vitamins i actually feel BETTER!? it seems by the evening when they wear off i start to get the "morning sickness" 
thats just silly lol.

and yay for being 2dpo mommyv.. hope you caught the eggy!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs! 

Yes I did take notes, I had a lot of posts to catch up on with a mushy tired brain lol its not call cheating Hopes, its called being thorough :rofl: xxxx

MC I have racked my brains for a medical rationale for why a bath helps your morning sickness, I don't have one :haha: 

HOWEVER. Hopes, I have a theory for yours. A lot of women find that taking certain vitamins help morning sickness. In particular B6. I took these to try and help my morning sickness but for me it made it worse which the unfortunate few seem to experience. Maybe a solution Hopes? you could try buying some B6 to 'top up' with in the afternoon? There is a maximum safe pregnant dose so I'll get back to you with that if your interested. 

Mommyv, glad the wait for O is over for you. :dust: on your TWW. Had a feeling you did O, I'm sure you have done enough :) I soooooo hope this is your month x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and I forgot to say, my recent bloods came back and got stuck in my maternity notes. Not happy cause I had them done 4 weeks ago, and there are abnormality's. It seems I am anemic, and not just that I suspect looking at the detailed levels and my ongoing symptoms I actually have pernicious anemia (lack of B12) I have suffered from symptoms for a long while now and it would explain the exhaustion and palpitations I regularly have. Really cross that no-body looked at the results and called me. The levels are low enough to warrant immediate treatment. Guess who will be down the doctors making a scene tomorrow lol x


----------



## coral11680

Morning ding dongs :hi:

Woke up today with a banging headache! grrr that will teach me to go to bed with one, was hoping it would go away overnight!
We decided to tell the kids last night. They were very excited. I knew my daughter would be as she was asking me all the time if I could have another baby. My son's excitment was a surprise and he is being so cute, he's so excited. For some reason they both want a girl, but will be happy with either I'm sure!

Poppy, sorry your ill hun, feel better:hugs:

mommyv glad your in the TWW hope you caught that eggy! :dust:

Tink, hi hun, thats bad that they missed your results, how did you find out the results? hope you get it sorted hun you need to be as healthy as possible hun:hugs: oh BTW I saw your NYE pics, There was a pic of a woman dancing with a man, her kids go to my school, she has 3 daughters right? do you know her? nosey aren't I:haha:

cabbage aww cute little baby avatar. hope MS isn't too bad for you:hugs:

Lupine glad your in TWW too:happydance:

Hopes have you had bloodwork done yet? maybe thats what they want to do:shrug: I'm terrible at taking my vitamin, I forget all the time, I just take it when I remember:haha:

Hi everyone else Damita, Phoebe, Babyd, DM, Lew, anyone else I missed :hi:


----------



## Damita

Woke up in a bad mood today, I am so grumpy, got horrible cramps and the normal period spot on my chin, I am guessing I am out this month..


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave: thanx for the sympathy girls...MS is still managable just gets quite bad when im hungry, and yes im snacking...:haha: im not sure why the bath helped last night but it did as soon as i laid in the bath it was gone :shrug: maybe it took my mind off it...a mind over matter thing?? who knows...anyway....all jobs done for today!:happydance: just the washing to dry but thats ok only a few loads to get in the dryer:thumbup: so im just sat waiting for the wonderful asda man to bring me my shopping!!hurry up dickhead im starving :rofl:
hope your all well!!
@hopes i take pre-natals and they dont help with my :sick; but glad they do for you!! what kind do you take? i take pregnacare...
@babydream....af?? :hugs: xx
so who is testing and when?? im a bit foggy today i know damita is due to test soon? china is at Ov and mommy v is 2dpo...but the rest is a mystery?:shrug:
@pk...hope your ok not seen you on here for a while
@poppy...hows the chest? hope you and korben have picked up abit!!:hugs:
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey DM, Lew, Tink, MommyV, Hopes, Pheobe, Poppy, Coral, Damita
Cute pic mc :thumbup: 
Hopes- Hopefully the supplements will keep helping with the strange dreams and nausea!
MommyV- Congrats on being in TWW again :happydance: Fxed!
Tink- That is awful! You should deffo be making a scene thats pretty serious especially when you are preg! :hugs: hope they get it sorted soon!
Damita- Dont be down love a lot of pg symptoms can be the same as af ones fxed you managed to catch the egg :hugs:

Asfm- Dtd again last night and we decided we not doing it tonight will do it once more tomorrow and then just whenever :) we decided it was like bit crazy and last night we just did it and it felt like a chore so we need a break tonight but seriously hoping I caught that egg- if I dont then Im completely lost as to how Im gonna make this baby :haha: And guess what.. I got a bad chest today and starting to get sniffly.. I caught the cyber germs (and sils cold lol).
Going to do and OPK in a minute to see if its still positive but FF is saying I OV yesterday so Im gonna have to stick by that Im afraid I really cant be doing any more BDing tonight.. :haha
xxxx


----------



## babydream

Hi Ding Dongs,

Tink that's awful i'd go and punch them for not checking the result properly, good you find it.

Coral, glad the children took a news with excitement

Damita sorry you're ill, hope you'll get better and get that bfp in a few days.

Lupine, i agree with poppy and mc, go with the first +opk, that what i know too

Mommyv, yaaay for ov and gl with the 2ww.

Popps, hope you and korben are better

Hi phoebe, dm and everyone else!!!

No af for me, nothing's changed, no other obvious symptoms, although no more af pain either. Maybe i'll test next weekend if no af by then. xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, lovely news that you have told your kids :) yes it was a party at our Scout Hut. That woman (Emma)I have known since she came to the group with her kids. She is a Cub and Beaver assistant, and is going out with one of the scout leaders (guy she was dancing with) I think she's ok but I wouldn't really call her a friend as such. 

As for my result, I found it in my maternity notes. When I went for my scan, I was then seen in the antenatal clinic for the Downs blood test. They had obviously stuck it in when they took my notes in there, but it was also forward to my G.P who failed to contact me about it. I shall be sorting it tomorrow........grrrrrrrrrrr

No af still babydream? thats a good sign :) 

Lupine, agree with you break from BDing lol sorry you caught the cyber germs :hugs:

Damita, spot or no spot you in with a good chance still :)

MC HOPE THE ASDA MAN COMES SOON!!!!!!! I need him too, send him down here next x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Babydream- Have you ever had a cycle this long before? its sounding really good for you :happydance: hope you get your bfp at weekend! 
I'm saying i ov yesterday as thats what ff is saying so i am 1dpo :thumbup: :happydance:


xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Hi Ding Dongs,
> 
> Tink that's awful i'd go and punch them for not checking the result properly, good you find it.
> 
> Coral, glad the children took a news with excitement
> 
> Damita sorry you're ill, hope you'll get better and get that bfp in a few days.
> 
> Lupine, i agree with poppy and mc, go with the first +opk, that what i know too
> 
> Mommyv, yaaay for ov and gl with the 2ww.
> 
> Popps, hope you and korben are better
> 
> Hi phoebe, dm and everyone else!!!
> 
> No af for me, nothing's changed, no other obvious symptoms, although no more af pain either. Maybe i'll test next weekend if no af by then. xxxxx

awwww no post for mothercabbage....:cry:


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ding Dongs,
> 
> Tink that's awful i'd go and punch them for not checking the result properly, good you find it.
> 
> Coral, glad the children took a news with excitement
> 
> Damita sorry you're ill, hope you'll get better and get that bfp in a few days.
> 
> Lupine, i agree with poppy and mc, go with the first +opk, that what i know too
> 
> Mommyv, yaaay for ov and gl with the 2ww.
> 
> Popps, hope you and korben are better
> 
> Hi phoebe, dm and everyone else!!!
> 
> No af for me, nothing's changed, no other obvious symptoms, although no more af pain either. Maybe i'll test next weekend if no af by then. xxxxx
> 
> awwww no post for mothercabbage....:cry:Click to expand...

hahahahahahahah sorry, i'll send you a long text. would that make up for it???? pmsl


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ding Dongs,
> 
> Tink that's awful i'd go and punch them for not checking the result properly, good you find it.
> 
> Coral, glad the children took a news with excitement
> 
> Damita sorry you're ill, hope you'll get better and get that bfp in a few days.
> 
> Lupine, i agree with poppy and mc, go with the first +opk, that what i know too
> 
> Mommyv, yaaay for ov and gl with the 2ww.
> 
> Popps, hope you and korben are better
> 
> Hi phoebe, dm and everyone else!!!
> 
> No af for me, nothing's changed, no other obvious symptoms, although no more af pain either. Maybe i'll test next weekend if no af by then. xxxxx
> 
> awwww no post for mothercabbage....:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahah sorry, i'll send you a long text. would that make up for it???? pmslClick to expand...

yes!!!! :rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## MommyV

Hello Ladies,

Tink- that is terrible about the dr.'s ignoring your abnormal blood results I hope that you are able to get that sorted out tomorrow. Can you get the B12 injections while pg?

Coral- that so nice that you told your children and they were so happy about the new baby. I wonder if my son will at least be excited this time around because he is definately older this time.

Babydream- what a crazy cycle I hope that something happens soon for you

LR- yay for o that means that we will be close together this cycle maybe we can test together at the end of our cycles

Hopes- I think that Tink may have the right idea that the B6 in your vitamin is helping your sickness that is great I tried many things for ms and nothing really worked maybe ginger a little 

Hello to China Poppy DM Damita and all the other ladies I have forgotten

Asfm- ff has given me my 3dpo cross hairs and since my opk was lots lighter yesterday I think that I must have missed my surge I took the test around 2or3pm and I think I o'd overnight that night. I hope that we caught the eggy we bd'd 2days before o on o day and 2days after now it's just waiting time. If I get af again this time then I think I'm going to try Maca for the next cycle


----------



## lupinerainbow

Yay! For close cycles mommyv and china too! 
Coral i'm glad your children are excited will be even nicer if its a girl for them :thumbup:
What is maca mommyv i have heard people speak of it but what is it for? 

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Just started with loads of ewcm day 12 since MC do you think it be fertile ewcm or just normal? :dohh: hmmm OH gone back to work till tomorrow night :cry:


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> Just started with loads of ewcm day 12 since MC do you think it be fertile ewcm or just normal? :dohh: hmmm OH gone back to work till tomorrow night :cry:

Not too sure i think its a question for doctor tink but i would say just bd when oh gets back just in case :thumbup: cause there quite a few ladies who concieve straight after MC! 

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah im going to tomorrow just incase :happydance: but done another test and still a faint line there so probz not fertile :shrug:.

Me and korben getting bit better thanks to antibiotics :thumbup: will catch up on here later need to sort korben out he sooooooooooooo grumpty when he wakes grrr xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Still no af for me yet! I wish the witch would come and put me out of this misery lol This morning i had such bad af pains i put a towel on but now the pain has gone and no bleeding! Cervix is low and hard so hopefully a gd sign the witch is coming, i've never had a cd38 b4 x


----------



## mothercabbage

when did you test last jenny?
poppy...glad that hpt line is going faint:thumbup: not sure about ewcm but have heard of women catching on straight after a MC so :sex: is deffo on the cards!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yea and i read a post by a post-natal woman who's baby was 6 weeks old and her test never went fully - but then got darker as she was preg again....so even if that hpt line is still faint i think you can still get preg again :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Dr Tink. Yes its possible to ovulate when there is HCG still in your system. If your tests are getting light its hopeful you levels are nearly back to normal. The EWCM is a great sign that your fertility is returning, I wouldn't panic and when DH gets home should be sufficient :) think you still would have a few days to go. Glad you and Korben are on the mend x

Mommyv Yes I can have the injections, funnily enough I had a hunch something wasn't quite right, I'm breathless and really week at the min. Will get it sorted out tomorrow thanks for you concern :hugs: Your BDing sounds perfectly ample :) FX you wont be needing the maca :dust:x

Lupine, :dust: for your TWW :) 

Jenny and babydream, sorry your both stuck in limbo :hugs: but it could be a great sign. x


----------



## Hopes314

ok lemme see what i can remember hereee...

mommyv-yay for Ov! sounds like you BD'd PLENTY!

tink-i agree about the B6, I'm sure there is some in the prenatal I take. Last night before it was time to take my vitamin I got pretty sick and ended up hanging out in the bathroom in front of the toilet for a while.
ALSO tink-i would be SO angry if i were you, them looking past your bloods like that! anemia can be serious ugh(well im sure you know:haha:) i hope you get there and let them have it!!

babydream and jenny-you both kinda have the same symptoms huh!? i think its a good sign that the cramping has gone and still no af. hope it doesnt drag out any longer for you guys though!

lupine-yay for ov!

mc-how are you feelingggg


----------



## Hopes314

poppy-hope you are feeling better. ewcm sounds great!!


----------



## Jenny Penn

I last tested on the morning of the 31st with frer and fmu, there wasn't even a hint of a line so i think i must have ovulated late round about when i had the ewcm on cd 25 and 26 which means my chances of getting preg this cycle are slim as we only bd'd around this time on cd 25. So im thinking even if i did ovulate as late as cd27 then maybe im only 11dpo and af might not arrive until as late as the 6th January, wat a nightmare! *clutching at straws* haha x


----------



## Hopes314

jenny-i was in the samee situation this past cycle when i got preg! we bd'd TONS around when we "thought" i ov'd.. only to find tons of ewcm a week later, so we hurried up and bd'd ONCE (once in a 13 day period!) and that was the time we caught the eggy! GOOD LUCK maybe you did it!!


----------



## Damita

Fingers crossed for you Jenny :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

damita have you tested recently after that line/got af yet?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, I've had a few episodes 'hanging out' in the bathroom lol you gonna try topping up the B6? I wont with the sickness away for you cause I know all that will make you do is panic, but I hope you find some relief soon x

Jenny, agree with you about O, at least you will know for sure in the next few days :hugs: do you have a plan for testing if af doesn't arrive? x


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes im fine thanx im snacking on apples thanx to the wonderful asda man bringing my shopping...:awww: good asda man
@poppy....ahhh see tink says the same as me!!! im getting good with this TTC stuff! :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

ok the ms is really hitting now:sick::sick:

i cant think of ANYTHING that sounds edible to me right now, but ive not eaten since ive woke up.


----------



## Damita

Hopes314 said:


> damita have you tested recently after that line/got af yet?

Nope on both accounts, no AF, don't know when she is due but if it is a 35 day cycle then Friday.. I am hoping to test Wednesday if my tests come through the post in time..


----------



## Hopes314

mc-someone BRINGS your groceries!? oh i am jealous :(


----------



## mothercabbage

yes hopes i order online.....cba to go out!! pmsl...did the shop last night whilst chatting on facebook and low and behold the nice man brings it to me! lazy cow i know but thats just me!:haha:
ive just read ms is worst with your first preg....so really i shouldnt have any being as this is my 4th!!! 1st=chloe, 2nd=angel, 3rd=connor.....how rude of mother nature!!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies i didnt think id see ewcm so quickly even tho its more cloudy than clear but its still the stretchy stuff :happydance: i did use an Opk too but i dont want to use that as a guide with hcg still in my system. It was about 2 shades lighter than control line but you dont know if thats LH or Hcg :dohh::haha:

JUST GET DTD POPPY :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

mc-sounds like you are getting ripped off with the ms! lol.. maybe theres 4 in there.


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> yes hopes i order online.....cba to go out!! pmsl...did the shop last night whilst chatting on facebook and low and behold the nice man brings it to me! lazy cow i know but thats just me!:haha:
> ive just read ms is worst with your first preg....so really i shouldnt have any being as this is my 4th!!! 1st=chloe, 2nd=angel, 3rd=connor.....how rude of mother nature!!:haha:

MC I got ms terrible with 1st & 3rd.. nothing with Gage, Korben or Angel :shrug:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well Tink i keep wondering if i should go to the shop just now and pick up some tests but at the same time i am pretty sure this cycle isn't going to have the happy ending i pray for so i think i'll just pick up some cheap tests when im down the town tomorrow, im fed up of taking tests and seeing bfn x


----------



## poppy666

Ohhhh Jenny gonna test :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

well poppy,you have bad ms with odd Number babies (ie 1st,3rd ) 
...i was really ill with No 2 (angel baby) really really bad...but just slight waves of nausea with connor from 6 weeks...i was about 6wks3days when ms hit with this one...its more constant nausea rather than waves over the last 2 days...not actually prayed to the porcelein god yet! :haha: but its coming i know it is!
there will be only one in there...who said that?? :shrug: was it you jenny saying i may have 4!!!!!!! :argh:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww jenny, good luck for getting your AF within next few days or a bfp (preferably the latter) :hugs: for being down, think we all get fed up with it :( Yay for test! :wohoo:
Yay for faint hpt poppy, glad the colds are clearing up a bit bless you both :hugs:
Tink- Few of my friends have to have them injections and apparently they are really painful but work wonders! 
MC- I love apples, would be great to have that as a pregnancy craving/ stop sickness lol ooo so you wanna be doctor cabbage? :haha:
Hopes- Eating something will possibly help with the ms maybe not eating is why you feel so rough? 
Poppy- Good advice to yourself :thumbup: :rofl: I think the only way you would know with opk is if it was to get darker :)

xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i wanted to be a midwife but would take yeeeeears to train....so it was a choice..children or school....children won....maybe when im done reproducing:haha:


----------



## poppy666

LR Im just gonna poas everyday now get back to becoming an addict :haha: plus dtd every other day from tomorrow because if i was ttc this would be my normal week of ovulation.. to me & all lovely ding dongs :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Lupine, yes Dr Cabbage can be my right hand lady :haha: I used to hate apples, and this pregnancy has changed all that. I am obsessed with golden delicious apples at the mo, and yes they seem to help with the MS :happydance: So you may well be in your element :) 

Jenny, I know its so upsetting when you keep getting BFN's. Think your plan sounds like a good one, how bout some superdrug tests? cheep and very sensative x

Damita, will keep my fingers tightly crossed for Wednesday x

Hopes, keep eating, have you tried nuts? i found they were really good for helping. Also do you have a sort of burning sensation too? I discovered I actually had mild heartburn that was making it all worse and some Gaviscon was my Saviour x


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC- Yer I have debated being a midwife or a nurse but now they put up uni fees its a complete no go- so I think I will choose children- I already have qualifications in health and social care, public services & animal management so I got a choice of things to do- might well just stick with the animals though I can do that from home and then I can work and have my family :) 
Poppy- :wohoo: poasa poppy is back! Possibly why it came back so quickly because its in sequence with your normal cycle :thumbup: good luck pops hope you get your sticky bean this cycle! :hugs:
Tink- :wohoo: for apples helping ms! I thought you werent allowed nuts while pregnant or has it changed .. again :haha: 

Really hope to see some more bfps soon- not really that many of us left now so will be nice to start a ding dong thread in pregnancy forums soon :D come on bfp fairy- pretty please- help us along with your magic :dust: 
Yep Ive gone mad but I dont mind i am a very happy person right now 

(Dont worry about reading next bit its a rant that equals to I started smoking again)
And I got a confession- Im really ashamed of myself but I gave up smoking for 5 months but started again on 29th :( god Im such a bad person but I needed something for the stress relief  hope it wont affect my ttc though thats why I originally quit (Also made oh quit cause of his spermies but now he smoking again too :( using pregnacare again and wellman next cycle so hopefully that will counteract the smoking effects although we quitting again as soon as the drama in our lives calms down a bit- you know about friend who tried to commit suicide, and preg SIL and annoying SILOH, plus my brother lives with my alcoholic father and OH stepdad has got cancer, plus there was the friend who kept going into labour so things are a bit stressful- thanks if you read this little rant just need to justify it to myself as I feel so bad about it but feel so much better for it in myself- its a lose lose situation either be miserable and healthy or be unhealthy and happier)


xxxxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

hello ladies I have been invited to join by tinkerbell i recently lost my baby at 12 weeks and am going for fertility tests soon just been referred.

Just got my first neg tests 2 weeks after mc so thats a start need tov wait for cd 1 now xxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

HayleyJJ said:


> hello ladies I have been invited to join by tinkerbell i recently lost my baby at 12 weeks and am going for fertility tests soon just been referred.
> 
> Just got my first neg tests 2 weeks after mc so thats a start need tov wait for cd 1 now xxx

Welcome hayley! So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:
I hope your test results come back with something easily fixed as then you will have your answer and not just be left with no explanations! 
Are you ttc again straight away? hope af hurries along for you! 
:hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Aww LR dont be ashamed i started smoking again too and at the mo its keeping me sane :haha: if im blessed again with a sticky i'll give up, but until then blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :shrug:

Welcome and sorry for your loss Hayley :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thanks poppy :hugs: i will deffo stop the day i get even the faintest bfp but until i quit - sorry lungs :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Midwifery is pretty intese training, but you wouldn't pay uni fees its funded by the NHS and you get a bursary while training. When I did my training I got money to pay for childcare and living expenses. Its 3 years but you have to do degree level now so you need to have A levels or similar level qualifications. I considered doing midwifery myself, But I'm a nightmare, I change my mind all the time :haha: Very hard work training though, but also incredibly rewarding x


----------



## poppy666

There is worse things we could be doing so im not gonna justify why i smoke or whatever.. always stopped once ive got pregnant so only harming myself :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hayley!!!!!!!! :hugs: missed ya honey. Glad you came along, the ladies here are so lovely. xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine, your not a bad person for smoking! I have been a Yo Yo smoker since I was 18. Stopped and started so many times. Needless to say I have stopped again, and hopefully for good now. xxxxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Ahh thats really cool tink and I will definitely look into it but will possibly be something I do in the future! I have to wait till I have at least one child before delivery other peoples, but if its funded I might go for it! I started smoking on and off at 11 (my cousin is 3years older and i used to spend all my time with her) but started properly when i was 14 and i quit 4 times longest times being last year for 2 months got drunk and it went out the window :dohh: and then 5months which just finished!
I am totally using that one poppy :thumbup: 

xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

well im worse than all of you i have smoked for years the only thing thats stops me is MS..:blush:.sorry but its the truth...id go insane without a fag.:wacko:.would love to quit but cant...have done in the past but obviously started again...cut down heaps for preg though! so not all bad!....as for midwifery i would love that job...but left school with no gcse's so it would be from rock bottom i would have to start!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I hear ya MC, MS helped me stop this time too lol I am still wearing patches, but I cut them into 4 lol so I am down to a 1/4 patch :haha: I didn't manage to stop with my 3rd and 4th babies but cut down to about 3 a day. Have you tried patches MC? x


----------



## poppy666

ITS ALL COMING OUT NOW :rofl::rofl:

MC like i said there is worse things we all could be doing :haha: Ive not eaten for days cos of flu may make some soup Mmmmmm x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and you can do an access to nursing course that takes a year if you decide to go for it, or GNVQ Health and Social care. Both of which you can do part time but midwifery would be full time, so prob not the best idea till you wont mind leaving bubba by day.....for me it took 5 years to come to terms with :haha: so I had to part with him as he started school x


----------



## poppy666

Ok Tomatoe soup with cheese cubes in it :thumbup: Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mothercabbage

thats why i chose to have babies first, i looked into it after chloe but then married a violent man etc etc.....so when i met stevie i thought about it again but decided on having a family together....maybe oneday....
as for the fags! im usually 20 a day but dont have 1/4 of that now..:sick: yak! even the smell when stevie(oh) comes back in from the garden...(we smoke outside) i could hurl chunks....tried patches...they irritate me that much i need a fag...bad dreams and night sweats...and very itchy!! going to speak to MW in fri about the fag situation! :thumbup:


----------



## babydream

Hello girls,

OOhh dear Hayley, welcome hunni, 3 angels??? I'm so sorry. Hope you okay, i can see you have a lo, must be sooo loved.

Jen, hope we'll both know either way in a couple of days, it's driving me absolutely bonkers. fx

I maybe smoked in high school for 2 weeks but that's all. I don't like it but do not judge people for doing it. Its addictive i know. I'm a boring person, no cigi, no alcohol, no drugs only lots of sex lol. 

I really want to be a midwife, i just wish i understood the textbook. I had a look and it's sooo much anatomy i can't deal with it so i settled for maternity nursing lol. But may do it after i had my baby/babies, it still interests me. 

HOpe all okay xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mmmm exactly what I had for lunch today Pops :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I found them incredibly itchy myself, but after about a week that goes. Also if you take them off a few hours before bedtime and wash the area it stops it affecting your sleep. Anyhow, stuff like the inhalator is better in pregnancy as its intermittent. Thats quite good? Trouble is cutting down on that then :haha: 

Babydream, its very difficult, I will never forget my first Physiology lesson. Flew straight over my head lol But bit by bit it all starts to make sense. I personally think I'm gonna drop the nursing for a while and swap to Childcare for a bit, would fit in better with the baby x


----------



## babydream

you can do online course for homebased childcare, you can look after children in your own home. I'm thinkin of doing that so i can stay home with my kids and still earn money. You get starting funds from goverment and loads of financial help. Its really good. Homebased childcare diploma its called, check it out.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hmm I was smoking 30 a day but gone back up to about 15-20 already in a few days  we only ever smoke outside too :thumbup: and I know what you mean about the smell im not even pg and it used to bother me when people smoked when I werent (hurts my nose :haha:) Patches always irritate me but I was so determined last time I just carried on with them lol.. and if you smoked with other babies cant see it will be too much of a problem a lot of people smoke while pg and have healthy babies- its just when I know I can quit I wouldnt want to sort of thing
Cause of my animal course I have quite a lot of knowledge of anatomy & physiology and biology but with animals but I enjoy it so I think I could pick it up with humans as it is just one creature rather than hundreds of different types its just the whole delivering stillborn babys thing I not sure I could cope with. Tink did u say you get funding for nursing also because that would be a choice for me also, I finish this course in may/june so I got to think of my options now sort of thing and I dont want to go on job seekers if I can help it
Also dont like soup though I am very fussy eater :haha: except when i'm not smoking i put on 3stone in 5 months from quitting smoking :dohh:
I like the dreams with patches they are brilliant! Hate inhalator thing cause it taste yuk and makes me choke lol ...

xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i want tomato soup with cheese cubes!!!!


----------



## poppy666

@MC :haha: Make sure soup nice and hot so cheese cubes melt in your mouth :happydance:


----------



## babydream

OOooohh, now i want some toooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

your having kfc!!!...its meee that needs it!!! :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Oh.. i had chocolate gateux, rasperry meringue and rocky road cheese cake :haha: Its MIL birthday thats my excuse and i'm sticking to it :thumbup:
Although i had salad and boiled potatoes for lunch so it justifies it :blush:
Love the idea of melt in your mouth cheese though YUM .. love cheese might make some cheese on toast later :)
xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup Nursing is also funded with a bursary! You now choose your branch right from the beginning Adult, Paediatric or Mental health. However the first year is a foundation year in which you do a bit of all 3 but your clinical placements in your chosen branch. x


----------



## lupinerainbow

I'm liking the sound of this tink, thanks so much i'm definitely going to look at it- how do you go about applying? should i look on internet for courses near me or do i need to get in contact with hospital or something? I think it would probably be paediatric but possibly mental health... as i hate the smell of blood :dohh: but i think that will be easily overcome as it doesnt make me ill at all i just think its disgusting.. 


xxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Oooh yes, yummy, greasy junk kfc!!!! Will love it!!! lol


----------



## babydream

I also wanted to do child phychology (can't spell it). And councelling!


----------



## poppy666

I always wanted to be Social worker working with abuse children but never got around to doing something about it with bringing the older 3 boys up...


----------



## babydream

Ahhh poppy that's a fab job but i can't deal with cruelty. I would fecking punch and beat up the ppl hurting kids. I would not be a good police officer either, i'd shoot the *******s straight away!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

I really don't know but i will definitely look into nursing/ midwifery but i don't think i will yet i will wait until i have got at least one child i think...
Animals will be my choice for now as i am getting the qualification otherwise its a waste of 2 years and i already have lots- might start breeding parrots again if i can't get a job in the meantime as i know i can do it and it brings in money plus i love my parrots- well i love all animals :haha: snakes (my royal pythons especially) parrots & dogs have to be top though i'm afraid!


xxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Ding Dongers,

Hope everyone is well, I see your all making each other hungry lol

Poppy yay for EWCM, sounds promising, Hope hubby gets home in time:happydance:

Mc I have a question huni, the cycle after your Chemical did you O later than usual or around the same time?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks Babydream, will be looking into it!

Lupine, Paediatric nursing is my fav so far lol I change my mind a lot ... :haha: You may find your local university holds open days at an attached hospital. I studied with London Southbank, but my placements were local. I have a ton of books you could have if you ever take that step, I am a compulsive book buyer :haha: Youll get over the blood, theres not an awful lot of it really. Its mainly sores, wounds, broken bones, breathing and feeding problems with kids. x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Thanks Babydream, will be looking into it!
> 
> Lupine, Paediatric nursing is my fav so far lol I change my mind a lot ... :haha: You may find your local university holds open days at an attached hospital. I studied with London Southbank, but my placements were local. I have a ton of books you could have if you ever take that step, I am a compulsive book buyer :haha: Youll get over the blood, theres not an awful lot of it really. Its mainly sores, wounds, broken bones, breathing and feeding problems with kids. x

Thank you so much tink you are such a great help! Aww thanks lovely thats really nice of you! And i was thinking possibly Canterbury Christ Church- they do the course (i know it sounds silly but it says 3 years does that include the introductory thing you said about) what qualifications do you need to get in, its just i have good grades in all subjects except maths :dohh: Me too my bedroom looks like a library :haha:
I will definitely do it i think but i want to take a year out as i did school (dropped out a year early but still got good gcses) and now i'm finishing my 3rd year in college so need a little break! :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

Daisys_mummy said:


> Hi Ding Dongers,
> 
> Hope everyone is well, I see your all making each other hungry lol
> 
> Poppy yay for EWCM, sounds promising, Hope hubby gets home in time:happydance:
> 
> Mc I have a question huni, the cycle after your Chemical did you O later than usual or around the same time?

:wave:daisysmummy...it was cd16 i Ov, so around the same time as usual....xx :dust:


----------



## lupinerainbow

As i wasn't online for the soppy moments i just wanted to do a post to tell you all how fantastic you are and to thank you for all your support, this journey has become so much easier doing it alongside you and for once my judgement was right and i found the right group of people to join, you are all such lovely people and your children should be proud to have you as their mummy's, and to the people still ttc #1 i'm sure you will make astounding parents also! 
Lots of Love, Hugs & Kisses to you all! 

:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LR you been drinking sweetie? :rofl: Awwww that was soooooooooooo nice :hugs: me luv'ssssssssss you too :kiss: you'll be a fantastic mummy too xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww thanks poppy :hugs: and i wondered that myself when i read that :blush: hmm maybe i'm drunk on happiness :haha: plus i havent drank since my birthday which was in april :haha:

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

:haha: ohhhhhhhhhhh i miss drink.. been out once properly last May for Gage's 18th hadnt been out since i was pregnant with Korben, was planning on getting wrecked over christmas but got ill lol, Wade's 18th in April so i guess i can have a drink then unless i get PG.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Its so funny that i am the same age as your children :blush: 1 month older than gage cause mine is April 8th :haha: Last time i was drunk it was my 18th i threw up everywhere but was just alcohol cause i hadnt eaten all day but everyone i loved was there and i was on :cloud9: so all my pics are me being sick with huge smile on my face :dohh: they do not go on facebook :haha: i'm guessing that you won't be drinking on wades 18th :thumbup: suppose that won't be such a hardship though :haha:


xxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

I did my nursing training straight from school at the ripe age of 17, nothing could of prepared me for working in an acute hospital ward. I chose adult nursing. Tink did u do ur degree? I didn't i found the diploma hard enough. I smoke to girls about 10 cigs per day, i like to think i'd give up wen i get my bfp but who knows. Hi Hayley and welcome, sorry for ur loss! If i am only 11dpo today then wen me n dh bd'd 2 nights ago wat could of caused 'the goods' to be pinkish bloodstained wen i went to the bathroom afterwards? TMI i know! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine, you can get onto the advanced diploma with 5 GCSE C or above, and a lot of unis allow you to convert to Degree in your 3rd year should your grades be high enough throughout the course. Even if you just get the diploma you can still work as a registered nurse at the end of the 3 years.

Awwwwwwwwwwwww Lupine.........:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Lupine, you can get onto the advanced diploma with 5 GCSE C or above, and a lot of unis allow you to convert to Degree in your 3rd year should your grades be high enough throughout the course. Even if you just get the diploma you can still work as a registered nurse at the end of the 3 years.
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwww Lupine.........:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sounds good to me, not sure if i would get away with a levels cause the animal course i'm doing is equivalent to 4 a levels (grade B/A depends how well i do) and public services equivalent to 2 a levels (grade c) and health and social care was equivalent to 2 a level (grade c) plus i have 7 gcses grade c and above so hopefully i will be able to pull it off :dohh: If not then i can live with the diploma, go with the rest of the collection :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Jenny Penn said:


> I did my nursing training straight from school at the ripe age of 17, nothing could of prepared me for working in an acute hospital ward. I chose adult nursing. Tink did u do ur degree? I didn't i found the diploma hard enough. I smoke to girls about 10 cigs per day, i like to think i'd give up wen i get my bfp but who knows. Hi Hayley and welcome, sorry for ur loss! If i am only 11dpo today then wen me n dh bd'd 2 nights ago wat could of caused 'the goods' to be pinkish bloodstained wen i went to the bathroom afterwards? TMI i know! x

It can just be from being too rough, its nothing to worry about :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Jen, no I was offered to convert to degree but I didn't :( Your right, its quite something working on the wards for the first time :haha: although I was in my element from day 1 :happydance: I think Paeds is very different, less death doom and gloom, and lots more playing and cuddles lol Adult nursing wasn't for me at all, take my hat off to ya!

Your spotting might just have been the BDing or even better, implantation? x


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> Its so funny that i am the same age as your children :blush: 1 month older than gage cause mine is April 8th :haha: Last time i was drunk it was my 18th i threw up everywhere but was just alcohol cause i hadnt eaten all day but everyone i loved was there and i was on :cloud9: so all my pics are me being sick with huge smile on my face :dohh: they do not go on facebook :haha: i'm guessing that you won't be drinking on wades 18th :thumbup: suppose that won't be such a hardship though :haha:
> 
> 
> xxxxx

Yeah im an old cow :haha: Wade's 18 on 9th April.. Gage will still be 18 till 19th May lol so your 19 this time? I got Rhys's on 31st January he 20 :blush:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Yeah im an old cow :haha: Wade's 18 on 9th April.. Gage will still be 18 till 19th May lol so your 19 this time? I got Rhys's on 31st January he 20 :blush:[/QUOTE]

Oh god i feel really young :blush: your not old :haha: well you don't act it anyway! Yup i'm 19 on 8th April and i forgot about rhys so you actually have a child older than me :blush: must be strange for you talking to me about ttc then! :haha:


xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and Lupine, I would have thought you could go straight onto Degree, and if not then you can either convert to degree in your last year or top up to Degree by doing modules once your qualified x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Too rough lol maybe! Although i was a lil drunk so i can't remember to be honest. Now i wish i hadn't drank on NYE just incase i did ovulate late and im still in with a chance, woops!!! Tink i like your idea of implantation best but im just not feeling that hopeful. As long as there is nothing wrong with me thats what i worry about most.
I enjoy nursing too Tink but think i would be better in a lesshectic environment than i am in now.
I just ordered myself 50 hpt's and 50 opks so i can poas everyday like Poppy next cycle :) x


----------



## poppy666

No dont think when your on a forum like this you think about how old people are cos your all aiming for the same thing. If id not had korben at 40 i think my baby making days would of been over, but he's changed my life now and i dont want him an only child his older brothers are more like uncles so thats why i was so happy when i concieved before christmas, just praying now it works one more time because i am an older women n time isnt on my side as much now.


----------



## poppy666

Jenny we can have a pissing contest lol :haha: but fx you wont need all them sticks so you can send them me :happydance:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well if i am blessed with a bfp this cycle i will send you my opk's, hpt's and soy Poppy lol x


----------



## lupinerainbow

It will work out poppy I know it will :hugs: I think it will be this cycle or next as you are obviously still very fertile :hugs: and yeah Im glad age doesnt matter I must admit I did come here expecting to be judged but you lot have done the complete opposite and I see what you mean with korben at least he got older brothers to learn from as he is growing up, I bet he is doted on! do you seriously poas everyday :o

Cheers tink you have helped a lot :hugs: not sure if I would do the degree straight away if I was allowed cause I would want to see how I got on with the diploma first cause I sometimes suffer from lazyitis :haha:


xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww :hugs: im dreading taking the Soy again if im honest cos when i took it last time i had this weird backache on my right and once i got my BFP that same backache got worse :shrug: dunno if its paranoia or what, but may leave my first cycle alone and just use OPKs and charting. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, I agree and think you'll prob conceive quite quickly. FX xxxxxxx

lol Lupine, yeah I suffer from that too :haha: and I would never look down on anyone for their age when TTC I tried for my first at 18, and I was a natural mum with him, it was the right decision for me. And Pops at the other end of the scale, its really lovely when you have been there and seen your kids grow up to experience it all again having gained wisdom and experience as a mum. Mine arent as old as yours, but thats how I feel. Almost like I'm having my first all over again, but know what to expect. Think theres positives for all ages, FX we are all blessed with healthy pregnancies this year x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah they dote on him. I only poas everyday when i concieved last time as that was my proper month of ttc i blame Mothercabbage she got me into it lol.

Will be this month cos im waiting for BFP to disappear, but not counting on OPKs.. think this month gonna be a bit messed up really with body going back to normal so not holding out till my 1st af arrives x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Pops, I agree and think you'll prob conceive quite quickly. FX xxxxxxx
> 
> lol Lupine, yeah I suffer from that too :haha: and I would never look down on anyone for their age when TTC I tried for my first at 18, and I was a natural mum with him, it was the right decision for me. And Pops at the other end of the scale, its really lovely when you have been there and seen your kids grow up to experience it all again having gained wisdom and experience as a mum. Mine arent as old as yours, but thats how I feel. Almost like I'm having my first all over again, but know what to expect. Think theres positives for all ages, FX we are all blessed with healthy pregnancies this year x

See i get all excited when DR Tink says something cos your always right, last time you said 'ive got a feeling there will be peeps getting their BFP's that didnt expect it' not exact words but you was right i wasnt before :haha:

You are in a way starting again Tink maybe not same age gap as mine but still your starting again ( after pains are a bitch Tink) :cry: but labour gets faster :thumbup: took 30 minutes for me with korben to go from 2cm dilated to 10cm but 40 minutes to get his flipping head out :dohh:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well this month i didn't do any opk's so this next cycle im gona make up for it by poas twice as much! Thats my excuse and im sticking to it haha x


----------



## poppy666

You charting Jenny?

That reminds me Tink i'll need my chart sorted again once af arrives please, need to buy another thermometer tho threw other one :dohh:

Anyone taking Folic whilst TTC? Still got mine but not sure if i should start taking them again yet or wait x


----------



## Jenny Penn

No i don't chart because every 4th week i work a week of night shifts so i wouldn't get accurate readings i don't think x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Haha! Jenny good excuse! I might do it then? Just carry on.. only 11 days left in this cycle now anyway :haha: So mc made poppy do it and poppy made jenny do it and now cause all you do it i am haha! nice one mc :thumbup:
Aww its cute you are having your first all over again :cloud9: you lot are very lucky to be blessed with so many healthy children! TINK PLEASE SAY YOU THINK I'M GONNA GET MINE PRETTTTTYYYY PLEEEEAAAASSSEEEEE!!!! :blush:
Wow for quick pregnancy poppy sounds like and ideal situation (without trying that long to get the head out)
Aww i will be in your position one day having my second lot of children ( i hope so)!

xxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy i take folic acid everyday (spina bifida and bone abnormalities are in oh family)!

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yes Tink get your list out and sayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy those words for all our BFPs :haha:

Jenny yes i think Coral said something once about night shift and temps being out or someone else i forgotten now pfft.

LR well in that case i may start taking it again tomorrow and you will have loads of kids and be a great mummy :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww thanks poppy :hugs: hopefully we will be bump buddies :happydance:


xxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy I've started taking Folic acid this month after that poxy Chemical that got me all excited last month:growlmad: 

I've also started taking a low dose (75mg) of asprin but I'm not so sure I'm doing the right thing now, but I s'pose it can't hurt:shrug:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Lupine I'm sure there gonna be a load of us being bump buddies (Poppy included) very very soon:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

DM is it safe to take the asprin if you dont have a blood disorder or have you had a clot before sweetie? Well thats two of you on the folic so thats good for me lol Where's DR Tink wen you need her x


----------



## lupinerainbow

I have heard of lotsof people taking it they call it baby asprin but i don't know why? :shrug:
DM of course we all will be hopefully in the next few cycles! 
Wheres pk not seen her here for a few days?

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I was on the phone.

Welllllllllllllllllll I have a hunch theres gonna be a batch of BFP's very soon ;) I have a feeling if not this cycle the next one is gonna be the one :happydance: :haha: thats me safeguarding myself.... :rofl:

Bout the asprin 75mg is absolutely fine x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Because its a baby's dose, although we don't give babies asprin any more :haha: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Ahh i see how does it help ttc though? thanks for that tink :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and Pops, will gladly help you set up chart again, gis us a shout when you want me.

Ooooh looking forward to all the pissy stick pictures, been a while :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

You got me thinking now DM cos when i concieved Korben i was only off the Warfarin for 5 days after being on it for 6mths ( me n OH tried for 6yrs with no luck prior) then i concieve again but MC... wonder if i took Asprin if it may help or stop another MC? :shrug:

WHERE'S TINK :haha:

*Aspirin is an over the counter medicine used for pain relief and to reduce fever. Aspirin is also an anticoagulant; that is, it keeps blood from clotting excessively. 

A low does of aspirin such as found in baby aspirin may be beneficial to fertility. It is thought that aspirin can help the uterine lining by helping with the blood flow to the ovaries and uterus. Low dose aspirin treatment also significantly improves ovarian response. Aspirin is thought to help with In Vitro Fertilization, particularly in women who have previously had a miscarriage. Studies show that it may reduce the risk of miscarriage as much as 50% when used with heparin or immunoglobulin.

You can take any brand of aspirin, as long as it has no more than 81 mg per tablet. This will be in either the chewable baby aspirins, or in the adult low dose aspirin. The tablets are very small and easy to swallow. You only need to take one tiny pill per day to reap the benefits. Taking one low dose or baby aspirin (81 mg) a day is a good thing to add to the supplements you are already taking. If you are suspicious about miscarriages, or have suffered from them in the past, ask your doctor about aspirin. It could very well be what the doctor orders. When you are trying to conceive, it is important not to take any type of drug, even an over the counter one, without talking to your doctor first. *


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its usually given to women suffering from reoccurring miscarriages because some are caused by clotting blood and blockages in early formation of the placenta etc. Thats not exactly why, but even I don't understand the actual thing that goes wrong in those instances :haha: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thanks poppy! Think i will give it a go next cycle :haha: I'm going all out now i will be preg in 2011 if it kills me! 

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh thanks Dr Poppy! :haha: I have read studies on how it prevents miscarrage but not heard about the effect on the lining and blood flow, gonna do a medical journal search now :rofl: Love a bit a bedtime reading :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I would have tried it myself but I'm allergic so it wouldn't do me any good :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

LOL Well make sure your not up too late you need your sleep missy :haha:

LR we all on a mission now, next cycle we'll be on everything lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

better change the title to drugged up Ding Dongs shagging into the new year :rofl:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Definitely :haha: look at my sig to see what i used this cycle- pregnacare conception plus and now baby asprin oh and soft cups are being added to than next time! :haha:


xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes I'm going to bed in a min, last lie in tomorrow. Gotta get kids up for School Tuesday morning zzzzzzzz


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: Thats a top title :haha: im buying some tomorrow x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Brilliant title for the thread tink :haha: wonder how many people will look at it to check we not on heroin lmao! I'm off now ladies, going to watch a film with the OH then to bed! 


xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: thats quite a list Lupine!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Tink, I'm defo a drugged up ding dong bonking into new year,

Soy, asprin, folic acid, conceive plus :haha: can't think of anything else I'm taking!

Poppy thats exactly the reason I'm taking the asprin, to help with blood flow and the lining of my uterus, Though i havn't a clue if there's anything wrong down there:blush:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah night ladies im off in a minute too, sleep well :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nighty Nighty Lupine, think I'm gonna head to bed myself. Oh Pops, did you say you have Quinny Buzz? (thats a pushchair gals, not a vibrator :rofl:) I think thats what we decided to get, did you use the carry cot, or is it not worth buying as well? x


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Tink, I'm defo a drugged up ding dong bonking into new year,
> 
> Soy, asprin, folic acid, conceive plus :haha: can't think of anything else I'm taking!
> 
> Poppy thats exactly the reason I'm taking the asprin, to help with blood flow and the lining of my uterus, Though i havn't a clue if there's anything wrong down there:blush:

DM By looks of it its not going to harm anything if taken so im taking it too tomorrow :haha: sure i can just get it at Asda? or do you have to ask at the chemist for baby asprin :shrug:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Tink Have you looked at the Bugaboo's, I had a Frog with Daisy and loved it! Still got it in the loft ready for the next lo, also got the Bugaboo Bee:blush:


----------



## coral11680

Evening ladies,

Had my mum and dad over for dinner and they left late!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Nighty Nighty Lupine, think I'm gonna head to bed myself. Oh Pops, did you say you have Quinny Buzz? (thats a pushchair gals, not a vibrator :rofl:) I think thats what we decided to get, did you use the carry cot, or is it not worth buying as well? x

Yes ive got the Quinny, got the carrycot but korben slept in it only a week and ended up in moses basket, so personally not worth buying and cos yours a summer baby just buy the maxicosi carseat that fits in the pram chasis x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh thanks DM, I'll take a look. I'm loving the memory foam seat of the buzz, looks so comfy! and the folding and unfolding looks good for a lazy mum :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Oh tink the woman at your scout club, I see her holding hands with that man before at the school. Her youngest daughter is in my sons class. She seems ok but I hate to judge but her kids never have clean clothes on or their hair brushed/washed I feel sorry for them.


----------



## coral11680

Oooo I was looking at the quinny buzz!


----------



## poppy666

Also if you have a small car its great cos of how it folds down, ive a Corsa and i just take the wheels off and it fits perfect ( wheels just click off n on) x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Thay don't make the Frog anymore, It's the Cameleon now, but it's light weight really easy to push and you can swap and change the colour fabrics. Only downside is that they're bloody expensive:growlmad:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I agree Coral........I try to see the best in people but she winds me up with her parenting skills. Most of Emilys clothes came from me, and her house is filthy. She is a nightmare at camp, not sure if I said why in my post before, I typed it but I think I deleted it to be nice lol If I didn't one of the worst times was when her eldest was very sick at camp, throwing up and very out of it. She refused to take her home because it was ruining her 'holiday' we all had a row with her, and she took her to her mums then came back to camp refusing to talk to us all...........


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Right Ladies I'm off, got work tomorrow and Hubby want's a back massage, If I'm lucky I may get the goods again tonight:winkwink:

Goodnight all mwah


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Had a look Daisy, they do look good. But I think I'm hooked on the Buzz now lol I was just thinking bout the carry cot, just thought it might be handy for downstairs naps. I like them to lay flat, and the moses will be up 2 flights of stairs lol I thought it would be handy in the garden too in the summer, might just buy second hand and get a new mattress for the cot? I dunno lol x


----------



## coral11680

Tink I thought you were just being too nice. Oh that's terrible about her daughter, what a bitch! She just seems very lazy/dirty. No matter how much money you have there is no excuse for not washing! Most days she comes to school with the kids eating French bread pizzas from gregs with yesterday's dinner down their shirts. Ok I'll stop bitching now!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nunnite DM! liking your plan ya lil minx ;) go get him lol x


----------



## coral11680

Night dm Hun x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol feel free Coral........you should talk to my DH, he hates her :haha: in fact I think he took the pictures from NYE cause of how hilarious they both looked. Ooooooooooh goody two shoes Tink is showing her evil streak :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Had a look Daisy, they do look good. But I think I'm hooked on the Buzz now lol I was just thinking bout the carry cot, just thought it might be handy for downstairs naps. I like them to lay flat, and the moses will be up 2 flights of stairs lol I thought it would be handy in the garden too in the summer, might just buy second hand and get a new mattress for the cot? I dunno lol x

I ended up buying two moses baskets lol one for the lounge and one for the cot x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ahhh I see :haha: did he not like it? x


----------



## poppy666

He just grew pretty quick and inside they not really that wide, but can buy them on ebay nearly new for around £70 x


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: yes tink showing your true colours now! :haha: now I don't feel bad for bringing her up! Bet it was a funny sight though :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ahhh ok I see, thanks Pops. Yeah I was looking on Ebay (luv a good ebay bargain) Really must hit the hay in a min, nunnites Ding Dongs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: yes Coral, I have to admit, it was bloody hilarious :haha: Naughty Tink *slap* :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Night ding dongs :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Ok tink nunnites sweetie. X


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: I bet it was funny. Oh I will def be ebaying to try to get a bargain on buggy


----------



## coral11680

Night too popples :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Sorry Coral you got lost in the talk about the quinny :haha: hope your well sweetie, i keep saying im off then i read something else :dohh: night Coral :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Ahh thats ok night Hun talk tomorrow! X


----------



## Hopes314

lupine- youre even younger than i am! lol im no longer the baby of the dingdongs :) .. im 21.


i had fun reading the 2932349 posts about all the fun careers you all would like to have someday/are interested in! i also had fun reading about everyones dirty little smoking habits :)

ill put in my bit- husband and i dont smoke and we never really did lol. but everyone else around us does, our parents and all that of courseee. in terms of careers and all.. im in nursing school and have a year left but i want to be a nurse anesthetist so id need like an extra 4 additional years. husband and i decided to have a baby now so that i can take off school and be home with the baby for at least the first 6 months. its much easier to take 6 months off school than to take 6 months off a job and expect them to keep your spot!! (atleast thats how it is in the US anyway.. ugh lol)


----------



## babydream

Good morning all, i'm an early bird today. Didn't sleep much as my cat Georgie is unwell. Lupine, you might be able to say something about it or in fact anyone with cats might have had the same. 
He keeps going into the litter every 5-10mins and stays for a long time but can't pee. He's not lethargic and he plays and purrs and all normal but i'm worried because we had this problem with him before and he's on special diet for it. The vet did an ultrasound and test and found crystals in his urine but this special food should help it and he's been on it for a long time now. He finally managed to pee a tiny bit this morning and i checked it wasn't bloody. I'll call the vet this morning but they not open yet. I thought of giving a bit of Metacam but wasn't sure. Sorry girls i'm going on about it, my cats to me are like your children to you, i would die for them and when they sick i'm a mess and heartbroken. 

Okay, anyway...talking about buggies, i really like the Stokke explore. What do you think of it???? Not everyone likes it i'm curious what you'd say. 

I really enjoyed your bitching coral and tink :D xx

You girls made me think of taking aspirin too, i'm gonna take it next cycle but i think i'll give soy a miss. What do you think? I think i'm gonna temp, opk, conceive+ and aspirin. But i neeeeeeed my bloody af now!!!! I can feel boobs a bit heavy and nips weird this morning but i did a cheapie and it's a proper bfn, not even a stupid evap on it :( I need to wait for mc to wake up and text her the pic anyway, don't want to wake her lazy cow lol. If no af by friday, i'm calling the gp. Last time i had a 45day cycle was April. Since then the most was 37 but usually between 27-33. 

HOpe you all have a good day, will be back later xxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Yeah they dote on him. I only poas everyday when i concieved last time as that was my proper month of ttc i blame Mothercabbage she got me into it lol.
> 
> Will be this month cos im waiting for BFP to disappear, but not counting on OPKs.. think this month gonna be a bit messed up really with body going back to normal so not holding out till my 1st af arrives x

well i never!!!! :tease:


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Good morning all, i'm an early bird today. Didn't sleep much as my cat Georgie is unwell. Lupine, you might be able to say something about it or in fact anyone with cats might have had the same.
> He keeps going into the litter every 5-10mins and stays for a long time but can't pee. He's not lethargic and he plays and purrs and all normal but i'm worried because we had this problem with him before and he's on special diet for it. The vet did an ultrasound and test and found crystals in his urine but this special food should help it and he's been on it for a long time now. He finally managed to pee a tiny bit this morning and i checked it wasn't bloody. I'll call the vet this morning but they not open yet. I thought of giving a bit of Metacam but wasn't sure. Sorry girls i'm going on about it, my cats to me are like your children to you, i would die for them and when they sick i'm a mess and heartbroken.
> 
> Okay, anyway...talking about buggies, i really like the Stokke explore. What do you think of it???? Not everyone likes it i'm curious what you'd say.
> 
> I really enjoyed your bitching coral and tink :D xx
> 
> You girls made me think of taking aspirin too, i'm gonna take it next cycle but i think i'll give soy a miss. What do you think? I think i'm gonna temp, opk, conceive+ and aspirin. But i neeeeeeed my bloody af now!!!! I can feel boobs a bit heavy and nips weird this morning but i did a cheapie and it's a proper bfn, not even a stupid evap on it :( I need to wait for mc to wake up and text her the pic anyway, don't want to wake her lazy cow lol. If no af by friday, i'm calling the gp. Last time i had a 45day cycle was April. Since then the most was 37 but usually between 27-33.
> 
> HOpe you all have a good day, will be back later xxxxxxxx

ok bitch im awake now.:rofl:..squinted and tweeked your test...you sure it only has 1 line?? well i tweeked and there is a 2nd line but its thin...maybe the antibody strip??:shrug: if :witch: is coming then i wish she would hurry the feck up!!!! :hugs: 
and george....hope that little man is ok...let me know what the vet says (strokes to mimi and george) love and hugs....ok i going to make a :coffee: now....:wave:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning MC, Babydream :hugs:

Left you message on FB Babydream, poor honey. I get how you feel about your cats, I have kids and I still love my cats like crazy! Let us know how you get on with the vets :hugs: Can you post your piccy here? I would love a squint x

MC morning honey, how ya feeling today? x


----------



## poppy666

MC you know your to blame for poas thats all we did before xmas :tease:

Babydream really hope your cat is ok sweetie :hugs:Thats another druggie for next cycle lmao 
Korben and myself 90% better today, OH home tonight so gonna get some :sex: must say im a bit wary havnt done anything since i got PG last time ( didnt want to risk it before 12wks) How ironic :dohh: Will have a stiff drink to relax :happydance:

Hope everyone's ok this morning xxx


----------



## Damita

Morning ladies :wave:

DH is still ill and now he laying on the sofa saying he is dieing, it's a cold, other than that I am working on my project..


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Pops, glad you and Korben are feeling better. I hope your night time activities go ok, sure you'll find :sex: fine. After all that time its bound to be explosive :haha: x

Damita, he has man flu then? yikes........... lol x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Ok Tomatoe soup with cheese cubes in it :thumbup: Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

dirty bitch


----------



## mrsamyrach

lupinerainbow said:


> As i wasn't online for the soppy moments i just wanted to do a post to tell you all how fantastic you are and to thank you for all your support, this journey has become so much easier doing it alongside you and for once my judgement was right and i found the right group of people to join, you are all such lovely people and your children should be proud to have you as their mummy's, and to the people still ttc #1 i'm sure you will make astounding parents also!
> Lots of Love, Hugs & Kisses to you all!
> 
> :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> xxxxxx

furrrrking hell get me a bucket


----------



## poppy666

AMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :happydance::happydance: Nice to see you :hugs: you ok? x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> AMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :happydance::happydance: Nice to see you :hugs: you ok? x

i was until i heard your tomato soup with chunks scruffy twat
regarding your cloudy smeg its your fertile cm hun you get it 2 weeks after then younwill have af unless u get caught xx


----------



## poppy666

LOL ok no talk about cheese :haha:

Thanks about the CM yucky colour tho, will see if i catch it this week or not. will be 14 days on wednesday so we will see. Noticed you been out last night and had a good one, how was your xmas? x


----------



## mrsamyrach

tough really tough
nan should be coming home today but shes been a bit confused
im dying for a piss but monitor not registering yet x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Amy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: ... *hurl* :haha: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Aww your poor nan, you really had it tough tho sweetie last few months :hugs:

So that monitor you use fmu not afternoon pee for it? x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Aww your poor nan, you really had it tough tho sweetie last few months :hugs:
> 
> So that monitor you use fmu not afternoon pee for it? x

??????? dunno

alright tonk tonk


----------



## poppy666

Think i read the CBFM is the only one you use FMU with, others afternoon wee x


----------



## phoebe

cooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxx:hi::hi::hi:


----------



## poppy666

Morning Pheobe hope your well :flower:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Pops x i am fine thanx, just been making a ruby, got my mum round later. had a nice day around the out-laws yesterday lol. How are u? U and Korben feeling better yet?? x:flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: phoebe,amy,poppy(poasa...:rofl:),tink hope your all ok.....i just ate an egg mayo sandwich only to be told i shouldnt eat that?? well i always have so whats the deal with NO egg mayo? it was shop bought ready made egg mayo....its my favo!


----------



## mothercabbage

ooooo a ruby!!! what kind...i think i need one tonight!!


----------



## poppy666

Making a Ruby? yeah we getting there now thanks x


----------



## mothercabbage

a ruby murry.....curry lol :tease:


----------



## phoebe

a chicken west indian style curry yum yum xx tho its proving to be a bit of a task at the sec hehehe xx


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh right i dont eat curries but they smell nice lol x


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,

I had a drop in temps this am but I don't know if it's normal for my cycle or because I am back to waking up at normal time. I need to bring my son to preschool and my niece to school and tons of housework to do. I never really got a pos opk but temps did go up and I felt like I had o'd plus I'm sort of having down low cramps which I often get a couple of days after o. 

Lupine- I think that you were the one who asked about the Maca it is a vegetable root and it's supposed to help regulate your hormones along with other health benefits. A girl on one of the other threads I look at just got her bfp after taking Maca for the first time I already feel like this cycle is a bust so I'm getting the Maca today and I'm starting it hopefully then next cycle will be shorter with a stronger luteal phase


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey Pops, glad you and Korben are feeling better. I hope your night time activities go ok, sure you'll find :sex: fine. After all that time its bound to be explosive :haha: x
> 
> Damita, he has man flu then? yikes........... lol x

Well man flu :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Ok piccy's :happydance:

Top is an Asda pregnancy test i did the other day & Today's OPK which is darker than yesterdays. Do you think i should trust the OPKs now or not? :wacko:

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/test001.jpg[/IMG]​


----------



## China girl

I'm sorry Poppy...I have no idea:nope:


----------



## LEW32

wow poppy- that is one dark OPK! I would say you can trust it because your ASDA test was so light the other day. OPKs aren't as sensitive as preg tests, so in my opinion, there is no way that is hcg it is picking up!

Woohoo- on to shagging hun! So happy for ya!


----------



## LEW32

Oh and Hi all Ding dongs!

I haven't been posting much lately- things have been super busy. I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday and Happy 2011!

Not much new with me...we broke the news to some close friends and family. Have my nuchal screening this Thursday- nervous about that but otherwise in good spirits. Still get a bit sick, but seems to be less often now. Can't wait until its gone totally.

How is everyone else- I guess I should go catch up on posts!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Babydream- I understand how you feel about your cats and Im surprised they havent shown you how to express his bladder for him?. 
This website can help you if you get desperate although it will be best to get the vet to show you first it is pretty easy to do and it will be good for you to learn in case this happens on an awkward day again. If he hasn't gone properly by tonight i would advise using an out of hours service..
https://handicappedpets.com/www/ind...nary/20-how-to-express-your-pets-bladder.html
Hey hopes- Yup Im the youngest :haha: unless toxic is younger than me? 
Hi poppy! Glad you and korben feeling better!
Hey MC! Hey Pheobe!
hey amy! :wave: nice to see you!
Hi coral! 
Mommy V- Yes it was me that asked and thanks, can you take that with soy? I am going to be rattling next cycle and I intend to take anything that can help conception :haha: Im bored of waiting now!
Poppy- If opk is darker than yesterdays I would trust it!
Hey china girl & lew! 


xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Aww thanks ladies, dont mean im gonna ov tho so will have to see :shrug:


----------



## pk2of8

Good morning/afternoon girlies! :hi:

sorry i've been out a few days... had a terrible row with dh most of the day on friday (new year's eve)...i'll explain more in a bit, but all better now and just hanging out. it took ALL morning to catch up on so many posts!!! :haha:

all that talk about courses and levels and such for degrees and diplomas in the UK had my head spinning :wacko::haha: it's just so different here in the US! lol and i'm totally confused about usual ages for finishing school as compared to here, and such. :wacko: what is the legal drinking age in the UK?? 

amy, so glad to see you back hun!! i hope you're doing better sweetie...i saw on fb that you had been sick :hugs:

there's no way i'm going to remember everything that everybody has posted over the last several days! :wacko: 

poppy, i would defo go with that opk as positive and get on the :sex: tonight for sure!!! i think you've got a great chance of falling prego again right away sweetie :hugs:

lupe and jenn (or jenn did you say how old you are?? now i don't remember... :haha:) and any of the other young ding dongs (hopes)... i have to say honestly how impressed i am by your maturity. your determination to meet important life goals and trying to have a baby in a responsible way with stable relationships...it's so important. you don't see that from the majority of girls your age here in the states. maybe it's just the way we have our set up our educational culture/expectations :shrug: i don't know, but regardless of your ages, i'm glad you're here with us :hugs:

all that talk about midwifery/nursing... dh and i were talking last week, that if the interpreting doesn't work out or if finances get really bad, i'll go back to school for nursing (as if a master's degree isn't enough school already :wacko:...) and i would defo do ob nursing if i did. i love it. i really would have loved to be an ob doctor, but nobody talked to me about it when i was young, and i just feel it would be way too much time away from the family at this point in my life. but there are ALWAYS nursing jobs available here and it pays well, so we'll see how things go over the next year or so...

tink, MC, coral, phoebe, hopes, lew, and all the other prego ding dongs :hugs: so glad to see you're all doing (relatively) well! :kiss:

mommyv, china, dm, i hope you all caught that eggy this time!! :kiss:

babyd and jenn...girls, i really think you both just ov'd later than you thought. so maybe your bfp's are still on the way sweeties :hugs:

to anyone i've forgotten...BIG :hugs:

ok, afm, like i said, dh and i had a big row on friday :nope: it started thur night. i was feeling really really good about our bd pattern this cycle and staying on top of things to be ready for ov. dh was tired, but he told me he'd be willing to use the softcup to ejaculate and use as "insemination". the bottom line, we ended up arguing almost all day on friday based on what turned out to be a very simple misunderstanding. we didn't use the softcup or :sex: b/c (as i mentioned) dh was too tired. i was even angrier by friday morning b/c my temp jumped considerably so i knew i already ov'd on thursday, which was earlier than i was expecting. but it turned out, after dh agreed to use the softcup and we were able to discuss it later, he was waiting for me to give it to him to go get the goods, and i was waiting for him to tell me he was ready b/c i didn't want to be pushy. so it ended up that it never happened. :dohh::dohh::dohh: wouldn't you know it???? so of course, we ended up saying terrible things to each other and it took all day to get over it. by night time, we had reached a quasi-truce and sat together quietly to watch tv and ring in the new year that way. other than that, we didn't really celebrate. so, i don't feel so good about our chances now. we dtd twice during my "fertile time." eh. seems that's what i'm doomed to for our pattern during ov time. on saturday, we had a pretty quiet day...we went looking at houses in the afternoon and out to dinner in the evening and then yesterday we drove down to orlando to visit with my family one more time. today, school has started and i'm officially not working. i'm still waiting to hear from the interpreting agency for the details about any assignments. ugh. :wacko: i hope he emails me today b/c otherwise we're going to be hurting financially. so, like i said, i don't feel very positive about this cycle now at all. i can't decide if i will do any early testing. some days, i feel like no way, b/c it will be torture to see the bfn's and still hope even tho chances are so low. other days, i want to get an early bfp so badly and i'll feel disappointed if i "miss" it. :wacko: so i'm all over the place....but it's good to be back with you girlies... :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

had another prenatal appointment this morning. she went over the blood test results(good) and went over the ultrasound results(good) and talked to me about the spotting and about what i shouldnt eat and all that. she checked my cervix and said it looks just fine, not irritated, not bleeding, etc. she also did a pap smear even though i wasnt so hot on getting one today:wacko:

she said that the spotting can be a good sign or a bad sign. she said sometimes its the only sign people get before a miscarriage, and she said sometimes it means nothing. she said call if it is real bleeding. not very reassuring. she did say though that the ultrasound results from last week said that i was 5wk 6days with the :baby: heartbeat at 100, which she was VERY impressed with. however, she ordered another ultrasound for "early next week".. i think im going to make the appointment for wednesday because i'll be 7weeks6days and should be able to see a lot more:happydance: yay for ANOTHER ultrasound!


----------



## Hopes314

also, husband asked her if we were allowed to have sex or even fool around, and she said "ill let you know after the ultrasound":cry:

we have been "abstaining" for like 20 days now:cry:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Pk- Legal drinking age is 18, when I left school the legal age was 16 to finish compulsory education but its now 18. Thanks :hugs: I have been in relationship with my OH for 4 years now and although we have our arguments we are settled more like a middle aged couple :blush: neither of us drink or are interested in going out clubbing or anything like that we are happy at home watching tv in the evenings or with our animals and the reason we are not yet married is because I want it to be on our 5th anniversary and we wanted to prove everyone wrong that we werent rushing into anything :D its no different in England especially where I live some people I know that are 17 have 2 children already by different fathers :dohh:
sorry to hear about your argument with oh and glad it was just a simple misunderstanding and its sorted now- dtd twice in fertile time should be fine :hugs: dont stress yourself its over now and nothing you can do at least you know for next time to be pushy about it :haha:
Hopes- Aww so happy everything is good for you! And yay for another scan :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

thanks lupe :hugs: well i guess we'll just have to wait and see. i'm so tired of waiting for 2 weeks for everything. ugh :wacko: fxxx we'll all be waiting "9 months" soon...


----------



## Damita

:hugs: try not to worry pk that is another, girls get pregnant on here doing it once or even four days before, try not to stress :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

PK So sorry you had a shite new year especially at ov time :hugs: seems everything goes ok leading up to ov time them WHAM everything kicks off, not just with your OH im having it now with mine grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :growlmad: may just throw him a tub tonight if he carrys on pissing me off x


----------



## pk2of8

thanks damita :hugs:

that's exactly how it seems poppy!!! we'll be doing perfectly until exactly when it's the most important time of my cycle and then it all goes to pot, it seems. :wacko:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> PK So sorry you had a shite new year especially at ov time :hugs: seems everything goes ok leading up to ov time them WHAM everything kicks off, not just with your OH im having it now with mine grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :growlmad: may just throw him a tub tonight if he carrys on pissing me off x

i have happy hubby at mo xxxx:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Well im just gonna croak mine if he dont shut up mumbling about jack shit, then throw him the tub to do his buisness :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

pk-fortunately all it takes to make a baby is just once:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all:wave: 
@pk...men send us mad dont they!!:wacko: at least you got the goods!!:thumbup: glad to see you back too..
@hopes..:yipee: for another scan glad all is ok!!
@poppy...throw him the tub...:rofl: whatever it takes...as for the opk id go with it just to be safe!! get:sex: or "throw him the tub" lol...
asfm...nearly threw up at dinner! had to stop eating:growlmad: so of course im still hungry now:sick: has passed! great..more apples!! i was the same with connor apples constantly!


----------



## Hopes314

mmmm mc apples sound soooo good! .. and i have none of those :(


----------



## poppy666

Just been thinking i really feel for you PK cos your OH spermies arnt 100% so its more important for you two to do it at the right time and misunderstandings, arguements etc at that time must be so frustrating and very upsetting, i know it would be for me having to plan a cycle ahead to try nail it x :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hello Ding Dongs!
Nice to see u back Amy and PK!
Although sorry about your rubbish time lately PK :( Oh and im 24 now PK.
Well cycle day 39 for me, hmmmm fed up now! 
Plus i have the worst sore head tonight and can fell myself getting a bit crabby with DH, he got an xbox for xmas and im sick of him always being on it in the livingroom and he talks to his friends online whilst on it so it's not quiet. Maybe this is Pms and AF will show her face soon lol x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi ya everyone,

Pk and Mrs Amy glad to see you back:happydance:

Got the goods this morning:happydance: and I'm just waiting for my pee to brew to do an OPK:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Evening :hugs:

Pk so sorry your new year hasn't gotten off to the best start, I think everyone else put it best so I wont try and add my understanding penny's/cents worth. But I'm tightly crossing my fingers that it was enough, and that your about to put to an end 2 weeks waits n crap at O time :hugs: x

Hopes, glad everything is alright with you and buba! Great news that you will get another scan, I saw my bean at 7 weeks, not much more than a spodge but still amazing all the same :happydance: x

MC I had the same problem at dinner time, just when I thought I was over the sickness! I am joining you with the apples :haha: x

Pops, I think your defo getting a surge, FX you do ovulate and DH co-operates x

My DH has been a pain in the backside today also, been rowing like crazy :( he has man flu also :haha: seems to be eating humble pie now so FX the fighting is over. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Jen! still no af? cricky, if she's on her way wish she would hurry up. Whats the testing plans now? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

DM Waiting for her pee to brew :haha: luv it. Glad you got a co-operating DH :happydance: x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi everyone, and HAPPY 2011!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here's hoping TDD 2011 is full of healthy bouncy babies and healthy pregnancies! :)

Tried catching up on the last 9 days but did my head in with the 100+ pages :wacko:

I had a quiet start to the new year too, like many of you. Like I said we had a couple of friends staying with us since Dec 24, and we all met up at another frd's place for dinner and some card games etc. Was a frigid -22 outside brrr!!! Friends left yesterday, and hubby goes back to work tomorrow... gonna miss all the company and pampering of the last few days! 

PK and Poppy... sorry your husbands are being difficult... :( PK I know it's soooo frustrating when you're counting on those 1-2 days to DTD n doesn't work out... like Lupine said just try and trust that you Bd'ed enough for this month. Good luck. 
Poppy... happy to see you're back in Ov mode and hopefully you'll get some soon! :D Beautiful signature BTW :kiss:

MC, Hopes, LEW, Tink, Phoebe... good to see you're all doing well, except for some MS. I'm more than fed up of my MS now.... feel miserable almost all the time and throwing up every day or once in 2 days :( I'm taking Zofran 4mg once a day almost, it helps with the actual vomiting but still feel this horrid taste in my mouth YUCK! Got my 1st appt with OB tomorrow, hoping for a scan! Am excited about it cos once doc says we're good we want to let our extended families and friends know!

Amy, good to see you back! 

DM, BabyD, Lupine, Jenny, Mommy, China... :hi: and big :hugs: Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## ladybeautiful

Oh and speaking of apples, I have discovered that I am in LOVE with oranges!!! Lately I've been going through a dozen (small oranges) a day! :haha: Probably not good considering it's acidic but still my tongue couldn't be happier!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

He's co-operating at the moment, lets see if it stays that way in the morning:haha:

I've not told him when I'm going to O this month but I'm hoping it's tomorrow (like the last 3 months) and fx'd I get the goods in the morn! We dtd last cycle on the morn of O and caught the eggie, just the bloody thing wasn't a sticky little blighter!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Tink i think i will test tonight at some point but im pretty sure there will be no bfp partying :( 
Is there anyway that my period just won't come, maybe i didn't ovulate or something? Oh i don't know x


----------



## pk2of8

thank you poppy and tink and .....oh dang it, i forgot who else now... :blush: it's the most exasperating thing when dh doesn't cooperate at ov time, b/c then it pushes the anxiety for me through the ceiling :wacko: ugh. well, done with that for this cycle now anyway. so it's just sitting back and watching the clock tick the days away :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

today i lost a filling and my dentist and his receptionist are old family friends.. and if i get the filling fixed ill have to tell him im pregnant just in case, and we are NOT telling family and friends yet! i might have to wait until i am freaking 12 weeks pregnant to get my filling repaired! ahh

would just go to another dentist but our dental insurance is stupid and we had to pick a primary dentist or whatever.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Eaak hopes! How bout telling the dentist theres a good chance you may be pregnant? That way you can brush it off that of course you were being careful whilst TTC. Its only really the XRAY etc thats a prob I think? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK :hugs: yes least the pressure is all over at the mo :dust: for you TWW X

Jenny, well as you would know too, stress, illness, lac of sleep and overwork could all play a part in delaying O and AF? It has just been Christmas after all. I prefur to think you O'd late and your now preggers......... :dust: for your test honey, I know you think your out, but I'll keep a bit of PMA going here for you :hugs: x


----------



## Hopes314

this stupid filling came out like last year too. an xray wasnt required to repair it or anything, but he said if it happened again hed have to do something different. anyway, the bigger issue is that this guy and his secretary are my dads long time friends and he works across the street from my dad. it would be horrible to tell this guy i MAY be pregnant, when my dad has NO IDEA it is even a possibility!

i looked at some things online and a lot of studies have shown getting fillings during the first trimester quadruples the risk of cleft palate. i think ill get some of the over the counter temporary filling stuff to wad in the hole, and ill see if i can wait it out until second tri. ugh


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh I see Hopes, yeah I've used them temp fillings. They don't last for long but hopefully will keep you going for a while x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi Hopes don't mean to scare you but I remembered a documentary I saw where they showed how the amalgam material used in fillings has very high levels of mercury. Certainly sounds like a good plan to wait until second tri if possible. Of course if you were in a position to speak to a dentist about your pregnancy s/he would definitely give you more detaild info about safety etc. 

Hope the temp fillings work. My MIL used them when she was visiting us and I think they lasted a couple of weeks each time she used them, then she'd just use some more :)


----------



## Hopes314

ladyb- i read the same thing about the mercury. if i can take care of it properly for now and hold off a while i'll certainly do so. my teeth are healthy and i dont think ill have a real problem, the hole is of course just sensitive to hot and cold things, so the temp filling will help that. ill likely hold off as long as i can, but at LEAST for the first tri. id rather not risk it. 

i feel like i am always the one with the silly problemssss.


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ohh Bugger, Not even a faint line on my opk, Feck it:growlmad:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Aww that's hardly a silly problem! All of us have our little niggling worries that just get worse when we're pregnant, I suppose. Personally, it's still not easy to get my head around the fact that there is a little being growing inside me, and that besides taking care of myself there's not much I can do to help things along! It helps when my husband keeps reminding me that our bodies are fantastic creations and they know exactly what they're doing. We are very resilient creatures for the most part, and there's very little chance that we can actually cause any harm to our babies :)


----------



## ladybeautiful

DM... that's weird :wacko: Given the huge temp drop! But looks like you're having EWCM right?
So confusing :-s


----------



## Hopes314

ladyb- that was a lovely speech:hugs: i feel better:hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hmm Think the temp drop may be due to me having a cold maybe:shrug: Will just have to keep bonking and see what happens.:haha: 


Maybe I'm gonna have delayed O this month, after the Chemical preg last month, plus having a touch of the flu and I missed one day of the soy,:dohh: stupid me


----------



## ladybeautiful

Sounds like a plan DM, just keep bonking, can't be half bad! ;)

Aw thanks Hopes, glad I could help you relax somewhat :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Im totally not bonking tonight cos i would just bite his dick off he's piss me off that much tonight :growlmad:

plus my fertile cm has a tinge of red blood in it tonight so probz not fertile :shrug: grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr men do my nut in.

rant over :haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy I'm sure sometimes thats what men were put on the earth to do, their sole purpose is to piss us women right off:haha:


----------



## poppy666

I look at him sometimes and think 'Do i even actually like you?' pfft... its being with him for 17yrs that does it :haha: and he'd like to get married?? not on ya nelly :nope:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy I look at my hubby sometimes and could quite easily thump him, sometimes he doesn't think before engaging his mouth but I wouldn't have him any other way :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: OH just asked what i was laughing at :blush: i feel better now for ranting, he being all nice now cos he wants his nooky :dohh: x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:rofl::rofl:Poppy rant away huni if it makes you feel better:happydance:

I've got my sexy stuff on tonight, so hubby knows he's getting it:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

I dont feel sexy to wear anything and he not getting owt that nice after pissing me off, just get down and get on it :haha: i need his :spermy: so will just use and abuse then ignore him and go sleep :haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:growlmad:Internet went own and just wiped what I wrote:growlmad:

Rant away poppy it's good if it makes you feel better, if you remember a couple of months ago my sofa got the shite punched out of it coz I was angry with hubby:rofl:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

arrgghhh, now the bloody computer is messing with me, just like my body:haha:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: just got visions of you scrapping with the sofa lol x

Im chilled now must be my hormones messed up x


----------



## mrsamyrach

well im getting fuck all im at my nans on babysitting duty all week and its the worse week should be oving next couple of days
welcome to my fucking world


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ohh Amy, can't you sneak out for a bit of nookie huni


----------



## Hopes314

mrsamyyyy:hugs::hugs: you need so much hugs:hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

Where there is a will...there is a way Amy!!!
And I am betting your gonna make it happen:thumbup:


----------



## Hopes314

i have a question for the charters--

my friend is going to start charting and i tried to sign onto her account to help her but it seems like ff isnt allowing me to do that? did you guys have a problem with using the same computer to sign onto someone elses account to help them out?


----------



## pk2of8

i didn't try hopes, but that confused me too, b/c when i joined ff it said it would (could??) lock you out if doing that... :shrug: or maybe i misread/misunderstood it. :wacko: dunno... :shrug: i hope you can get that filling fixed soon sweetie! i HATE tooth issues, and i HATE going to the dentist. my teeth are v v v sensitive, and unfortunately my enamel is very weak so i frequently have issues despite good care. :nope: anyway, i'd rather (a million times over rather) give birth every day of the week than go to the dentist... :dohh: and i mean that with all seriousness...

poppy, i get the rant hun :hugs: i remember when that happened with you too DM :haha: i've felt that way with a few cycles too :haha: i guess all men have their moments like that. i suppose mine with dh are done at least for the next 3-4 weeks or so, since they always seem to happen around ov time if they're going to happen :winkwink: they don't happen every time, mind. ... anyway, amy i hope you can work it out to catch that eggy this week, regardless of whether or not you have your dh come to you or you take a short break and go see dh. :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies :hi: 

Just been to get my booking bloods and urine tests. Only took me 3 weeks to do it :doh:

I think i'm a lime now :happydance:

Sorry to hear PK and poppies oh are being difficult!

Hopes I would use the temp fillings until second trimester Hun.

Amy sorry you can't get the goods. 

Hi all other ding dongs! I'm still feeling :sick: all the time, feel like I might puke as I type this yuck!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:all
@poppy did you get the :spermy: hope so....if he pisses you off just twat him! but not in the nuts!!:haha:
@amy...:wave: long time no see hows things with your nana?
@DM...images of you fighting the sofa! :rofl:
@pk...:wave: hows things with you? any news off of the agency?
@babydream...any af?:hugs:
@hopes...sorry for the hole in your tooth, i had to have a tempory filling from the dentist when preg with chloe, fell out within a few days! stupid dentist! although i would rather go to the dentist than give birth!! wow! who said that? pk? your a hero! childbirth hurts!! 1 word of advice..EPIDURAL,thats the way im going this time!!:thumbup:
@coral..:yipee: for lime...awwww sweet little lime....when is your scan?
asfm....im ok(ish) today :sick: is managable...so im getting jobs done:happydance: 1st MW app on fri....ive had 2 kids but have loads to check with her already! :haha: 
the weather here seems to be quite good,blue skys and a bit of sunshine now and again...i like it, also by 4pm its dark (usually) well last night it was still light at 425pm so lighter nights are setting in...:wohoo: i hate winter im deffo a summer babe!! 
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi Cabs :hugs:

My scan is next thursday:happydance:

Glad the sickness not too bad for you today! :happydance: for your first midwife appointment. You will be there a while so much paperwork to go through.

Yes epidural def the way to go. I had a c-section with my last but doubt they will want to give me another although I'd much prefer that, my labour with Chloe was horrendous:haha: I see the consultant on the 8th Feb but the midwofe said they will try to persuade me to have a vaginal birth.:shrug:


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,

PK- I hope that you still caught the eggy this month despite issues with DH. You o'd nice and early that's good. Were you taking soy this month? Also I don't know if you read about the Maca conversation I had with Lupine but the Maca is supposed to be very good with male fertility it might help dh's sperm count

Coral - that good that you have an appt booked. You must have a scan coming up pretty soon as well right? Sorry that you still aren't feeling well hopefully you'll be feeling better very soon.

Poppy- hope you got the goods last night that opk was looking very pos and so many women get pg cycle after a mc so hopefully this will be it for you

LR- I can't remember if I answered your question or not but I think that Maca is one of those things you can take anytime in your cycle and it should affect things the only thing I have heard it that women stop taking it once they get preg because there isn't enough info out there about it 

asfm- temp went up today and I started taking the Maca yesterday it doesn't hurt and I already feel out for this cycle so I stocked up on the Maca and another herbal supplement to help with ovulation


----------



## MommyV

yay for a scan next Thurs I thought that would be coming up soon can't wait to see the pics


----------



## mothercabbage

hi cozza!!! :wave: well id prefer a vaginal birth tbh....the thought of a c-sec scares me...my chloe was an epidural birth, straight forward really a few pushes and there she was, where as i thought id be a hero with connor...3 hours to push his head out, he was facing the wrong way! i had docs and nurses feeling the position of him constantly,that hurt!! bad,they were "in" me up to their elbows(or so it felt) even my delivering MW said to get off me!!!he was a 9lber too!! all with only gas and air...at the 1st twinge in going in and demanding an epidural this time!!:thumbup:
what time is your scan?? cant wait to see pics, you havent had one yet have you?


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: mommy v


----------



## coral11680

Hi Cabs and Mommyv :hi:

Ouch Cabs yes def get the epi!

My scan is at 10am so should be back by about noon with pics!


----------



## Damita

Morning ladies :wave:


----------



## mothercabbage

will deffo be on thurs at noon then!! :thumbup:
just been on the phone to my aunt and she is determined to make me paranoid over this pregnancy....i told her when my test was +(she knew we were TTC,shes closer than my mum to me) but she said wait until the doc confirms it! i kept telling her they dont confirm it anymore, they take your word for it....you just go to the midwife between 8-10weeks...by then you should have missed 2 periods and had at least 1 +hpt...but she is adament that im not preg until i have had a scan to confirm it! she just said about hoping next year is a better one for us, i told her im quite happy at how last year ended(+hpt) and she said "well hopefully you will have an extra one next xmas" wtf....she pissed me off a bit tbh...ive had numerous +hpt and skipped 2af's as of next sat....cant wait to show her a scan pic...Fxd i get it early feb to shut up her paranoia...its like she thinks im lying!! she is coming round for tea tomorrow so ill shove a hpt in her face see what she says then! :haha:
anyway time to eat!!:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: damita...any testing/af??


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: damita...any testing/af??

No AF, no testing, preg tests aren't here yet.. just waiting for them to come in the post.. I was hoping they would be here today.. damn it


----------



## pk2of8

Good Morning Ding Dongs! :hi:

hi damita, coral, cabs, mommyv! I've got a very busy day :wacko: i have to cook the afternoon meal for my dd's soccer team this morning. i was asked to make spaghetti...for 40!!!!! people!!!!! i have no idea how much to make!!!! :dohh: 

so i've got to go to the store and get the ingredients. by the time i'm done, i'm sure it will be time to take it to the school. then i'll have to run back to meet my 2 youngest kids when they get home from school and then immediately leave to go to the soccer game which is 25 miles away :wacko: 

plus today is dh's birthday!! so i have to find time to make him a carrot cake...i've never made a carrot cake before! (that's his favey)...maybe i'll just buy one :dohh:

MC, i haven't heard from the agency yet! :nope: i'm going to call the owner today to try to find out what's going on with that :wacko: hopefully, it'll all be straightened out in the next day or so!

as for giving birth...i did all 4 of mine vaginal with no drugs, no epidural. just a choice i made as far as how i wanted it to go. it was painful, but for ME, anything to do with the dentist is SO MUCH WORSE! :haha: my mouth/my teeth are just so sensitive! and my labors are pretty quick :winkwink: i could conceivably be finished with labor faster than going to the dentist for a filling. :haha: i deal pretty well with pain (as long as it's not at the dentist :haha:), so for me, labor was manageable :flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

if my labours were quick id go with no epidural but they last hoooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrs so its epidural for mee!:haha:
busy day pk!! rather you than me im pooped already and its only 120pm here!


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: good morning/afternoon ladies:flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: china...hows things?...are you in tww now?


----------



## pk2of8

yeah with my first labor, it was longer (of course)...i was just ready to ask for some pain relief when the nurse told me i was dilated enough to start pushing. whew! if she had come back and said 1 more time "no you're about 5-6cm..." then i would have probably given up at that point and asked for something. it was very painful.  the rest of my labors, honestly moved so fast there really wasn't much time for it or to even think about it. thank God! my labors in the beginning were pretty slow, but as soon as the doctors broke my water (they had to break my water with each labor also), it was always less than 2 hours for me.


----------



## mothercabbage

i think thats where my midwife with connor went wrong, she refused my plea to burst my waters!! they broke whilst on all fours all over the place! glad i never had to clean that up!! :haha:


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: china...hows things?...are you in tww now?

Things are good, thanks for asking :flower:
Yep, I start my tww today


----------



## mothercabbage

:dust::dust::dust: coming at ya china!!


----------



## coral11680

Hi china, pk, damita :hi:

PK your labors do sound quick. To be honest my first was really bad. My water broke in the middle of the night but I wasn't contracting, was told to go to hospital(3am) then after 4 more hours only minor contractions not painful. 1 cm dialated!!Doctor put me on pitocin drip. Contractions got stronger and stronger and closer and closer but wasnt dialating! at 6 pm 11 hours after i started I was only 2 cm! I was so exhausted and in pain I was so frustrated. They gave me a shot of painkiller but that just made me feel drunk! They wouldn't give me an epidural at first because I wasn't dialated enough. Then about 9pm they agreed to epidural. It was wonderful all pain gone so quickly and I fell straight to sleep I was sooooo tired. They woke me up an hour later and checked my cervix I was 6cm! then another hour later and was 10cm! I pushed and Chloe was born 11.51pm I was so glad it was over!! I will never let them induce me with pitocin its evil!!!! lol:haha:

Cabs your aunt is being a bitch, kinda like my MIL in Facebook today. I told her good morning and she asked if I had told my Dad yet( She knows and I told her we were telling him over the weekend). I said "yes" she replied "oh how did he react?" I said " he congratulated us and seemed happy" so she says " oh well what else could he say really, it's done now!" WTF cheeky bitch!!! I said" What does that mean? should he be upset it's no ones business really!" She said " Well, I thought he might be its so hard having only 2 kids these days!" She really pissed me off. Then she went on to say that she was pleased though and wanted a girl to even the numbers of her grandchildren! ( she has 3 grand daughters and 4 grandsons)! I told her I didnt care what it was as long as it's healthy! ok rant over!!!:haha:


----------



## Damita

:dust: china :)


----------



## mothercabbage

id have told her it was a boy!!! :rofl: silly cow my aunt and your MIL...:haha:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: yes stupid cows!


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## China girl

Coral & MC...all I can say is WOW!!!

Family can be so insensitive sometimes. But you ladies handled yourselves:thumbup:

Hey damita:hi:..how ya doing??


----------



## Damita

Alright a bit of a cold, husband got man flu you?


----------



## phoebe

Oi oi saveloys xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:
The warmest of greetings and salutations to u all xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey everyone!

I am about but suffering today. Shattered, and pretty not with it to be honest. Was going to go and rant at the doctors but too tired :( I'll go tomorrow. Sorry but I've lost the plot as to what everyones been sayin this morning and afternoon. Hope your all ok. :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

Damita said:


> Alright a bit of a cold, husband got man flu you?

About as good as I can be. Just staying to myself.

:wave::hi: Phoebe & Tink


----------



## phoebe

i hear u China, not really with it today and a bit teary. Keeping myself busy with taking xmas decs down and h-work. woohoo......not lol xxx hi btw sweetie:hi::hi: xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

tired tired no fecking sleep went home for a couple of hours sleep got 2 xx


----------



## mothercabbage

awww :hugs: amy...why no sleep?


----------



## mrsamyrach

been up with nan every cough,winch,toilet duties so im knackered x


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

and got bloody sickness today x


----------



## China girl

Sending a BIG :hug: to you and your nan:flower:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi all!
Well cd40 for me. I tested this am with FMU and BFN, im not upset about it just really wish af would start so i can start again with a fresh cycle using soy. Maybe im broken lol Coral, good luck for your scan on Thursday!
On Thursday my SIL has her 3rd baby by c-section, i can't wait to meet my niece/nephew but im sort of dreading how im going to feel once i meet the baby and come home to my babyless life, hmmm. Does that sound terrible? x


----------



## Hopes314

jenny-it doesnt sound terrible at all. i think its perfectly understandable. i feel the same way, my SIL had a baby 8 months ago and I love being around my little nephew, but it can be kind of disappointing too.. especially around the holidays when everything is about the baby.. and husband and i are still sitting around hoping for things to work out for our own, but our family doesnt know.


----------



## China girl

Hopes, when is your next scan?


----------



## coral11680

oh no Tinks, your not sounding like yourself. You need to phone the docs and sort your bloods out. Do you need to be on meds for the problem?:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Jenny Penn said:


> Hi all!
> Well cd40 for me. I tested this am with FMU and BFN, im not upset about it just really wish af would start so i can start again with a fresh cycle using soy. Maybe im broken lol Coral, good luck for your scan on Thursday!
> On Thursday my SIL has her 3rd baby by c-section, i can't wait to meet my niece/nephew but im sort of dreading how im going to feel once i meet the baby and come home to my babyless life, hmmm. Does that sound terrible? x

No not terrible hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

Jenny Penn said:


> Hi all!
> Well cd40 for me. I tested this am with FMU and BFN, im not upset about it just really wish af would start so i can start again with a fresh cycle using soy. Maybe im broken lol Coral, good luck for your scan on Thursday!
> On Thursday my SIL has her 3rd baby by c-section, i can't wait to meet my niece/nephew but im sort of dreading how im going to feel once i meet the baby and come home to my babyless life, hmmm. Does that sound terrible? x

No hun, its a normal feeling. I have felt that way myself :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> Hopes, when is your next scan?

my next scan is a week from tomorrow, i'll be 7weeks 6days. so almost exactly 8 weeks. that will be good.


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all:wave:
hows things tonight..
@jenny...its a pain been stuck in limbo....hope it ends soon for you:flower:
errm cant remember what everyone wrote now:dohh: ah well...we had dinner and im sat watching tv, just waiting on OH getting out of the bath then im going in myself! im sooooo staying in it for ages..going to read a chapter of my book!:thumbup:


----------



## Hopes314

also, today is 5 days in a row without spotting (even after a pap smear yesterday). since the bfp, i haven't went more than 4 days in a row without a tanish spot. maybe this means its coming to an end!


----------



## Hopes314

mc- i am so jealous! our bathtub is being refinished so nice baths are out of the question for a bit, showers only :( 
mm enjoy though, it sounds like a lovely idea!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: bye bye spotting...FXd it stays away hopes


----------



## mothercabbage

well id prefer a shower but we moved house last year and we havent had a shower fitted yet!:growlmad: sometimes a bath is too much hasstle but tonight i just cant wait.... :D


----------



## poppy666

Evening all :happydance:

Eeeeeeeeeee been quiet on here today, ive been Durham all day just got back so knackered.

MC hows your sickness tonight?

Tink hope your ok sweetie :hugs:

Jenny sorry anout BFN :kiss:

I didnt get the goods last night not because i was pissed off with OH 'we made up' ive been off n on lately about TTC, was all up for it last few days, but last night after maybe the 8th arguement in the space of a week i decided maybe im just not as ready as i think i am emotionally :shrug: my moods have been horrible last 2 weeks, one minute im ok and the next im crying for nothing :cry: so till i get my 1st af im going to NTNP till my hormones settle back down. Ive bottled up so much since the MC & got so much anger built up ive taken it out on everyone instead of dealing with what happened and trying to rush into it too soon.

So having a chill till AF arrives x


----------



## Hopes314

poppy:hugs: your hormones are doing all sorts of crazy rollercoaster things right now, im sure it is a lot to handle. do whatever you need to do to feel better:hugs: you'll get through this and in the end you'll have a new baby on the way!


----------



## Damita

:sick: <-- this is how I feel.. urgh


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Evening all :happydance:
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeee been quiet on here today, ive been Durham all day just got back so knackered.
> 
> MC hows your sickness tonight?
> 
> Tink hope your ok sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Jenny sorry anout BFN :kiss:
> 
> I didnt get the goods last night not because i was pissed off with OH 'we made up' ive been off n on lately about TTC, was all up for it last few days, but last night after maybe the 8th arguement in the space of a week i decided maybe im just not as ready as i think i am emotionally :shrug: my moods have been horrible last 2 weeks, one minute im ok and the next im crying for nothing :cry: so till i get my 1st af im going to NTNP till my hormones settle back down. Ive bottled up so much since the MC & got so much anger built up ive taken it out on everyone instead of dealing with what happened and trying to rush into it too soon.
> 
> So having a chill till AF arrives x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Evening all :happydance:
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeee been quiet on here today, ive been Durham all day just got back so knackered.
> 
> MC hows your sickness tonight?
> 
> Tink hope your ok sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Jenny sorry anout BFN :kiss:
> 
> I didnt get the goods last night not because i was pissed off with OH 'we made up' ive been off n on lately about TTC, was all up for it last few days, but last night after maybe the 8th arguement in the space of a week i decided maybe im just not as ready as i think i am emotionally :shrug: my moods have been horrible last 2 weeks, one minute im ok and the next im crying for nothing :cry: so till i get my 1st af im going to NTNP till my hormones settle back down. Ive bottled up so much since the MC & got so much anger built up ive taken it out on everyone instead of dealing with what happened and trying to rush into it too soon.
> 
> So having a chill till AF arrives x

hi poppy xx
i totally get where u are coming from regarding the ever changing emotions. i am glad ur giving urself some time to deal with whats happened. i did think that maybe u were trying to bounce back b4 u were fully ready. i know i am prob not saying this right, but i do feel u have to go through the whole process of grief,loss anger and fully adjust to what u, ur body, life and family have been through. i know from my own experience that all i wanted, needed and even craved to be pg again. but trying to do that before ur physically and mentally ready can lead to more pain and sadness, with the disappointments of bfns etc. so please give urself some good healing time, and who knows, maybe u can and will come back brighter from all of this. i really hope i have worded this alright and that i have not caused more harm than good. i still find it hard myself to explain my feelings on my experience. big, warm feel good hugs to u popples xxxx:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy sorry your hormones are all over the show hun, hopefully they'll settle down soon!

Amy :hugs:Huni, hope you and Nan feel better soon too!

Hopes yay for no more spotting:happydance:

Hi to all the other girlies, hope everyone is well:thumbup:

AFM, I got two lines.............. on an OPK:haha: and got really strong O pains, they are the strongest they've ever been. Lines are the same shade at the mo, gonna brew some more pee and test agin later:happydance:

didn't get the goods this morning, I'd better bloody get them tonight or they'll be hell to pay:winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh its only 2-3 weeks wait, but one step at a time and will still dtd as and when i feel like it, just not go on a mission :haha:

Aww Damita you poorly? :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy Sending you a big fat cyber hug huni, really feel for you hun:hug:


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Ahhhh its only 2-3 weeks wait, but one step at a time and will still dtd as and when i feel like it, just not go on a mission :haha:
> 
> Aww Damita you poorly? :hugs:

:shrug: unsure, DH has a cold but this doesn't feel like a cold, I just feel really sicky, like I want to throw up.. :nope: hope I haven't picked up anything nasty


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Evening all :happydance:
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeee been quiet on here today, ive been Durham all day just got back so knackered.
> 
> MC hows your sickness tonight?
> 
> Tink hope your ok sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Jenny sorry anout BFN :kiss:
> 
> I didnt get the goods last night not because i was pissed off with OH 'we made up' ive been off n on lately about TTC, was all up for it last few days, but last night after maybe the 8th arguement in the space of a week i decided maybe im just not as ready as i think i am emotionally :shrug: my moods have been horrible last 2 weeks, one minute im ok and the next im crying for nothing :cry: so till i get my 1st af im going to NTNP till my hormones settle back down. Ive bottled up so much since the MC & got so much anger built up ive taken it out on everyone instead of dealing with what happened and trying to rush into it too soon.
> 
> So having a chill till AF arrives x
> 
> hi poppy xx
> i totally get where u are coming from regarding the ever changing emotions. i am glad ur giving urself some time to deal with whats happened. i did think that maybe u were trying to bounce back b4 u were fully ready. i know i am prob not saying this right, but i do feel u have to go through the whole process of grief,loss anger and fully adjust to what u, ur body, life and family have been through. i know from my own experience that all i wanted, needed and even craved to be pg again. but trying to do that before ur physically and mentally ready can lead to more pain and sadness, with the disappointments of bfns etc. so please give urself some good healing time, and who knows, maybe u can and will come back brighter from all of this. i really hope i have worded this alright and that i have not caused more harm than good. i still find it hard myself to explain my feelings on my experience. big, warm feel good hugs to u popples xxxx:hugs::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

Nicely worded Pheobe :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

coral11680 said:


> oh no Tinks, your not sounding like yourself. You need to phone the docs and sort your bloods out. Do you need to be on meds for the problem?:hugs:

Yes Coral, I am not myself at all today and think it looks like I'm gonna need some B12 injections. Very breathless and :sleep: Will be right as rain soon x

Good evening to the rest of you all, I'm a bit more awake again now. Might be the excitement of being offered a baby wardrobe and draws and cotbed......:happydance: its really nice solid wood, I haven't got any baby stuff left from the other kids as I never planned to have more back when mine were babies so were starting from scratch. That will make a fine dent in my list :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, glad the spotting is holding off. FX its gone for good. Hows the tooth? x

Jenny, sorry bout the BFN. Your having a crap ol cycle there, fx its over soon and you can get on with the soy :hugs:

Poppy, I don't think there is ever a right or wrong way to deal with such a loss. You really have been through the mill, at the worst possible time of the year. Try not to be so hard on yourself, your doing so well :hugs: things will be up and down for a short time, and I always feel sometimes you have to go with it. Ya know have a cry, have a row, have a sulk, have a drink, and sometimes even sit and wonder what the heck you did to deserve it........cause eventually you get it out of your system, and realize that you can get through the day, then the week, then the month and lay it behind you. lots of healing prayer coming your way hun x

Damita, sorry your feeling so sick honey. Lots of bugs and viruses going around, but who knows.......maybe a symptom? x

DM, get shagging gal! :happydance: x

MC loving the bath and book idea, I may go and do the same :) x

Coral thanks for being concerned, can't wait till your scan! bet the same midwife booked yours and mine. Mine was on a Thursday at 10 lol x

Phoebe, sounds like you have had a rough day too honey :hugs: x

China, hey hun, you in the TWW now? x


----------



## Damita

Maybe, I am thinking just a bug, I am always catching them.. what's a good thing to fight colds? I just had some soup so hoping that settles the tummy.. :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

thanks Tink, just feeling drained and lost, think its the time of year and reflecting upon this time last year. Will prob ok when i find my energy levels again lol. Got dmw tom, will have a chat with her about stuff. Hope u get ur injections sorted out at the drs hun xx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks Phoebe, off to docs to sort it tomorrow. :hugs: I think everything feels so much worse when your tired. These bloody hormones don't help matters either do they? how ya doing with the doppler now? I'm still struggling, but found it in the end snuggled right in my pelvis lol x


----------



## phoebe

Much better now with the doppler thanks hun. Sometimes i have to turn the volume down lol. And yes hormones have a lot to answer for dont they :rofl::rofl: Still it'll be worth it:winkwink: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

It will certainly be worth it my dear! :happydance: loads of :hugs: :hug: :hugs: for you x


----------



## lupinerainbow

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to all my dingdong ladies it seems your in need of it! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 


xxxxxx


----------



## China girl

lupinerainbow said:


> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to all my dingdong ladies it seems your in need of it! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> 
> xxxxxx

Much love Lupine....thanks:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Poppy is eating cheese and pickle on crackers with loads of butter :happydance: lol im always eating at night x

Tink whats B12 injections? think thats what you said earlier :wacko:


----------



## China girl

Yes Tink, I'm in the tww....
Just going to chill and let it ride:flower:


----------



## poppy666

Evening LR & CG hows you lovely ladies today? x


----------



## China girl

Hopes, glad the spotting has stop 

Dmaita, wish I could make you feel better,but I will send you mega get well :hug: instead:flower:


----------



## China girl

Just chill'n :flower:

How are you?


----------



## poppy666

Just eating :haha: and on facebook x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey :wave: I'm doing okay now, think i'm getting stupid flu as it going aroud the house but had a bout of sickness earlier for no reason and thought i was getting a migraine but it never came? I dunno :dohh: strange body i have! 
Sorry to hear about everyones problems and sorry i can do nothing to help except send lots of luvs and hugs cyberly :kiss::hugs:
xxxx


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Just eating :haha: and on facebook x

I'm about to go home and eat myself. I hate dieting..:haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

well AF started on friday 31st (its the first cycle my OH was quite upset I wasn't pg!!! Fingers crossed for this month


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops I think I have Pernicious Anemia, had bloods done and they over looked them. Found the report in my maternity notes they had stuck them in at the hospital when I went for my scan. Rang Docs today, seeing him tomorrow.

Its a type of Anemia caused by a lac of B12. I'm feeling pretty rotton :( got progressively worse over the last week so looking forward to a nice injection to make it all better :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wave: hey Lupine, Sleeping Bubs!

Sorry bout af SB, you gonna do anything different this cycle? x


----------



## China girl

lupinerainbow said:


> Hey :wave: I'm doing okay now, think i'm getting stupid flu as it going aroud the house but had a bout of sickness earlier for no reason and thought i was getting a migraine but it never came? I dunno :dohh: strange body i have!
> Sorry to hear about everyones problems and sorry i can do nothing to help except send lots of luvs and hugs cyberly :kiss::hugs:
> xxxx

:hugs:to you Lupine, I hope you feel better


----------



## China girl

sleeping bubs said:


> well AF started on friday 31st (its the first cycle my OH was quite upset I wasn't pg!!! Fingers crossed for this month

Sorry sleepingB:hugs: & Fx for next cycle:winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Thats terrible and very un professional of your hospital, no wonder your feeling so shit :growlmad: well hope it get sorted asap sweetie and you get all that energy back :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Pops I think I have Pernicious Anemia, had bloods done and they over looked them. Found the report in my maternity notes they had stuck them in at the hospital when I went for my scan. Rang Docs today, seeing him tomorrow.
> 
> Its a type of Anemia caused by a lac of B12. I'm feeling pretty rotton :( got progressively worse over the last week so looking forward to a nice injection to make it all better :haha: x

Sorry your feeling poorly Tink, I hope you get everything sorted out tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah, very unprofessional. I was not best pleased! Nice to know why I am feeling so wretched though, and that theres a solution to It. x


----------



## sleeping bubs

ahh bless ya tink can't believe that well hopefully they will sort it out for ya

Na don't think will try anything different this month well may be for action lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well lots of :dust: for it, FX this is your cycle x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope you all had a nice xmas and newyear happy new year to you all afm af got me today so a nice fresh start to 2011 hope i get my bfp x x x x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:hug: Sleeping bubs and Caz, sorry af got ya both and as tink said fx'd for next month.


----------



## poppy666

Message from my sister via facebook DEVASTATED and ive feel DISCUSTED in myself for feeling so upset :cry: we would of been 4 weeks apart in due dates x

*Hi Sis, I'm sending you this message via fbook as I don't know how you would take it if I rung you. I will be 7wks pregnant this Friday and I know that it is bad timing telling you, but I suppose no time is a good time. I did the test on Mad Friday just days after you told me about your miscarriage, and only days before your appt at the hospital for the proceedure. I thought it would be best to tell you in the new year and if I sent you this msg on fbook you would be able to digest it rather than me ringing you on the phone. I know you will be happy for us and at the same time I am sad for you and your loss and there isnt a day that I dont think about you. Please let me know how you are about this and if you dont want to see my scan in Feb thats fine I totally understand. I wont offer to show you I dont want to put you on the spot so have a look when you're ready. I am due 26th Aug just as Cory starts school in the Sept. I do have to say thank you anyway cos it wouldn't have happened if you hadn't spent that £5 on them ovulations tests! Probably the best £5 ever spent. As for me I am sick as a dog. I wasnt this way with Cory it is so so different. I have been floored with sickness and bedridden. I can't eat and I am off work on the sick. I know it will pass and its all worth it in the end. Please don't give up hope on you and Dave having another but please think about letting your body adjust before you jump straight in, id hate what has happened to happen again. Take care x x x*


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> Message from my sister via facebook DEVASTATED and ive feel DISCUSTED in myself for feeling so upset :cry: we would of been 4 weeks apart in due dates x
> 
> *Hi Sis, I'm sending you this message via fbook as I don't know how you would take it if I rung you. I will be 7wks pregnant this Friday and I know that it is bad timing telling you, but I suppose no time is a good time. I did the test on Mad Friday just days after you told me about your miscarriage, and only days before your appt at the hospital for the proceedure. I thought it would be best to tell you in the new year and if I sent you this msg on fbook you would be able to digest it rather than me ringing you on the phone. I know you will be happy for us and at the same time I am sad for you and your loss and there isnt a day that I dont think about you. Please let me know how you are about this and if you dont want to see my scan in Feb thats fine I totally understand. I wont offer to show you I dont want to put you on the spot so have a look when you're ready. I am due 26th Aug just as Cory starts school in the Sept. I do have to say thank you anyway cos it wouldn't have happened if you hadn't spent that £5 on them ovulations tests! Probably the best £5 ever spent. As for me I am sick as a dog. I wasnt this way with Cory it is so so different. I have been floored with sickness and bedridden. I can't eat and I am off work on the sick. I know it will pass and its all worth it in the end. Please don't give up hope on you and Dave having another but please think about letting your body adjust before you jump straight in, id hate what has happened to happen again. Take care x x x*

:hugs: aww poppy i am so sorry hun! This must be so awful for you! I don't know what i can say but don't be disgusted with yourself.. its totally normal to be so upset you haven't had time to accept what has happened properly yet and your sis is now preg when you should be doing the journey with you.. i have never had to experience a miscarriage thankfully but honestly i think you are a wonderful person and its normal to feel that way especially when its your sister.. i won't say anymore because i don't want to upset you but we are all here for you and i am so sorry it has come at this time :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: so many hugs for you i wish i could take your pain away! 

xxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

oh poppy! :hugs: you don't have any reason to feel bad about yourself for being upset over the news. i suppose i can relate (we all can) to a lesser degree with your feelings. it's similar to like when i got the news about my sil being pg now or my sis prior to that. you want to be happy for them, but it just hurts so much for yourself. i can only imagine how much worse it is for you with the mc. it's so hard to just accept things as they are sometimes...especially when in situations like yours there's no way of finding out or understanding why. i'm sure that nobody would fault you for feeling devastated sweetie. and certainly i'm here for you and all the other ding dongs. :hug::hug: you know how to reach me if you need to talk privately sweetie... :hugs::kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

girls, i'm so sorry, i can't remember anything that was posted from earlier this afternoon...i'm totally exhausted!!! need :sleep: must :sleep: what a LONG day! and my car broke down on the way to my daughter's soccer game :wacko: just great. i drive a toyota sienna (minivan). Thank God for AAA!!! i have a broken belt. don't ask me what kind of belt...i just know it's broken. :dohh: thankfully, my baby bro is a mechanic, so at the latest he'll come this weekend and fix it for me. hopefully, it will be easy to do. fxxx anyway, otherwise, we had a nice little celebration for dh's birthday. i made him a carrot cake. just the box kind...i figured with everything else today, i wasn't going to have time to make one from scratch...plus since i've never made a carrot cake from scratch before i thought this probably isn't the best time to experiment with it...:haha: i'll try it another time when it won't matter if i mess up, and hopefully next year i'll make him a delish home-made one :flower: well enough of me gabbing. i think i'll play just a little bit on fb and then hit the sack! tbh, i'll probably start falling asleep with the laptop still in my lap :dohh: anyway, g'night luvvies and i'll catch up more tomorrow!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy:hugs::hugs::hugs: you have had so much on your plate lately. i hope that 2011 brings you everything you've wanted.. and more!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy if only you lived closer huni, I'd come right over and give you a real hug. But you'll just have to make do with a cyber one for now huni:hug:

Really feel for you, news of your sisters preg couldn't have come at a worse time for you I'm sure, but don't feel bad for being upset thats only natural given what you've been through. I don't know what else to say sweetie, but I'm thinking of you:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: poppy :hugs:

Morning ladies :wave: no preg test still.. where are my tests, CM for the last 6 days.. eggwhite and wet, and today I think I have thrush urgh!!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Morning Damita:hi:

I've got such a good feeling for you this month, sooooo hope I'm right fx'd


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave:
@poppy...:hugs: hormones are crazy things:growlmad: hope yours sort them selves out soon,glad your choosing to "chill" with TTC for a bit, the message you got on FB was quite sweet but if i were in your shoes i would feel totally jelous,fucked off and totally unimpressed at her announcing her preg....so what you feel is totally normal,either that or we both mad!:wacko: :tease:...:hugs: and :dust::dust::dust: 
@..sorry for the AF girls...caz, sleeping...was there 1 other...well:hugs: to you all..
@pk...mmmm carrot cake....:haha: blasted car!! hope its sorted soon!
@hopes....apples...mmmmm...but how rude of you to blame me!!!...:rofl::rofl::rofl:
@babydream...af? :hugs:
@damita..:hugs: for :sick: im the same, so maybe yours is a symptom...where are those damn tests!!!
@tink...whens the b12 jab?? soon i hope, silly docs!:growlmad:
:hugs: to all other dingdongs....asfm...a lazy day...or going to sit in the bath! its the only place my :sick: goes! totally goes! i dont know why,i dont care either all i know is its lush to lie there and feel good...:happydance: :yipee: for baths.....:coffee: time....ive got a friend and my "lovely" aunt visiting today...i cba with either of them but i need to socialise ive hardly been out since xmas! :haha: hope my aunt eats her words when i shove that hpt under her nose....but not looking forward to my friends visit...she has split with her bloke...again!!! they always splitting up n getting back together...its just boring now but i still have to give her sympathy every time
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

@DM :yipee: for +opk
@tink...congrats on 13 weeks!! a peach...:awww:


----------



## Damita

Daisys_mummy said:


> Morning Damita:hi:
> 
> I've got such a good feeling for you this month, sooooo hope I'm right fx'd

Hope your right too, arugh this thursh is driving me nuts I haven't had it in 3 and half years!! :growlmad: I got it when I met DH too much :sex: :haha: but why today I haven't had :sex: in a week due to DH being poorly.. need to get some cream but am awaiting these tests..


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> .but not looking forward to my friends visit...she has split with her bloke...again!!! they always splitting up n getting back together...its just boring now but i still have to give her sympathy every time
> :hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx

I have a friend like this, her and her bf have just got back together, I bet you in two months they will be broken up again, then they will be back together it's like a circle..


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Just done another Opk and it's darker still:happydance: got the goods early this morning, but made the same mistake as poppy with the conceive plus and let hubby have it, lets just say it wasn't pretty:dohh:

I'm feeling really hopeful this month, just hope af dosn't show up in 15 days or so and prove me wrong!


----------



## Damita

Daisys_mummy said:


> Just done another Opk and it's darker still:happydance: got the goods early this morning, but made the same mistake as poppy with the conceive plus and let hubby have it, lets just say it wasn't pretty:dohh:
> 
> I'm feeling really hopeful this month, just hope af dosn't show up in 15 days or so and prove me wrong!

:dust:

:haha: see it's me always uses too much and DH says I should use less but it's dark and I can't work out how much I am using.

Ooooh good luck :)


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Damita I am soooo determined this month it's untrue

Just got a gut feeling Jan is going to be our month, watch the :bfp: roll in:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Ding Dongs :hugs:

I will have to just grit my teeth and smile for now, felt sorry for my OH last night when i read message out cos he just sat there with tears running down his face cos my sister due 26th August ( His birthday).. He's also very angry with her because he saw her in Asda the day i was having the procedure and my sister said " Maybe it was too soon after Korben having another" :growlmad: hows 9mths too early? I got pregnant with Wade when Gage was only 6 weeks old :nope:

She can be very insensitive.... well can safely say ive had a total shit month and it can only get better [-o&lt; Im just going to distance myself from my sister for a few months till i can handle seeing her x

Hope everyone else is ok???? :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Just done another Opk and it's darker still:happydance: got the goods early this morning, but made the same mistake as poppy with the conceive plus and let hubby have it, lets just say it wasn't pretty:dohh:
> 
> I'm feeling really hopeful this month, just hope af dosn't show up in 15 days or so and prove me wrong!

LOL Maybe it'll bring you luck DH squirting too much in like mine did with me :haha: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Thanks Ding Dongs :hugs:
> 
> I will have to just grit my teeth and smile for now, felt sorry for my OH last night when i read message out cos he just sat there with tears running down his face cos my sister due 26th August ( His birthday).. He's also very angry with her because he saw her in Asda the day i was having the procedure and my sister said " Maybe it was too soon after Korben having another" :growlmad: hows 9mths too early? I got pregnant with Wade when Gage was only 6 weeks old :nope:
> 
> She can be very insensitive.... well can safely say ive had a total shit month and it can only get better [-o&lt; Im just going to distance myself from my sister for a few months till i can handle seeing her x
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok???? :hugs:

Aww hunny :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Damita

Daisys_mummy said:


> Damita I am soooo determined this month it's untrue
> 
> Just got a gut feeling Jan is going to be our month, watch the :bfp: roll in:happydance:

You will get it this month!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Right girlies I'm off shopping! Need some retail therapy me thinks:winkwink:

Gonna stay away from the maternity clothing sale section though as I felt the need to buy some bits the other day:rofl: Think I'm turning into an obsessive freak:dohh:

Poppy so hope things improve for you, they surely can't get any worse:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

:hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:poppy:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss: xxxx


----------



## phoebe

morning all, xxx
hope u are all well. was sorry to read about a/f arriving for some ladies, but hopefully as daisy has said that this could be the month for a lot of bfps. i really should do what tink does and take notes, as i have bloody forgotten what i wanted to say :dohh::dohh: lousy fish head!! xxx


----------



## poppy666

DM Im going shopping next week blow some cash on myself for a change, have fun sweetie..

Morning Pheobe how you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Poppy x
Tbh i really dont know how i am feeling today hun, pretty much the same as the last few days. Just kind of feel numb and have no oomph. I keep trying to work out whats up as i thought it was maybe my o/h going back to work or that i've gotta go back to work this week that has been playing on my mind. I just have no energy or even if i did i know i that i would be in a cba mood. Wierd really to have such a lack of anything, cba to eat, get dressed anything. And funny thing is i was given tokens and money for the sales and i am not even interested lol. Bet ur glad u asked now hehehe:haha: Maybe its just 'whore mones' messing with me lol. As for ur sisters fb msg, i think u reacted in the most natural way possible, so please dont beat urself up for feeling the way u do xxxx:hugs::hugs:
ps. sorry for moaning xx


----------



## poppy666

Awww Pheobe maybe you just had a lot on your plate too over last month, sure everyone gets in the cba mood and your pregnant so its harder to get motivated... just enjoy the cba mood and rest for few days :haha: you'll snap out of it when your ready ((( big hugs))) :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Pops, maybe i should just go with it and it'll pass soon lol xxx hugs xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good morning :hugs:

Just a quick one, gotta get my head back down in a min.

Pops, totally natural so don't beat yourself up. And to have this on top of how you were already feeling :( I can't put what I want to say in words, I think the others put it better than what i cant think of right now. Wish I could make it all better for you :( x

Phoebe, I'm sure its just this time of year, your constant worrying about your pregnancy, DH back at work, and the hormones of being pregnant. Thats a massive load to cope with :hugs: again want to make it all better for you :( FX your energy will return soon, your entering the second tri which can often be a whole load better. Keep an eye on it though hun, prenatal depression may not be as recognized as postnatal but its just as real x

DM I have the same feeling as you honey! :hugs:

Damita, think its all sounding really great for you this month. Especially all the these 'run down' symptoms ie.thrush etc. Tests arrived? x

MC Sounds like you could do with your visitors fecking off and letting you bath all day lol They both sound like high maintenace, eaak. I wish you luck x


----------



## poppy666

Thats what im doing, not going out just gonna be a slob at home and block out the world for a bit ( well apart from laptop) :haha: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and praying Ding Dongs could ya throw one up for my health and keep bubba safe. I was unable to sleep due to an unrelenting headache, and have had nose bleeds and dizzyness all morning. had to just sleep. Could be normal preggers symptoms, but my BP has a habit of being too high and I really don't need that one top of everything. Going doc this afternoon. Sure I'll be fine, but I worry bout my bubba x


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww tink ill throw one up for ya!:hugs: and ive got rid of my friend coming round:yipee: 1 down 1 to go...i know my aunt wont turn up until i ring...and guess what ive lost the house phone and my mobile....such a shame eh!!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Does sound like your BP Tink, hope bubba ok and get that doctor sorted out or he/she will have us to deal with :grr::grr:

:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

yeah!!!! :grr::grr:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: love my DING Dongs :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;For u and :baby: Tink xxx Hope u manage to get some rest


----------



## phoebe

Right i am offski now lovelies, get ready for dmw. Hope u all have a good day and thanks for ur advice and help with my malaise. big feel good hugs to u all xxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Damita

Just tested and :bfn: I managed to get two from the chemist so will test again tomorrow, I could be totally out with my dpo..

On well it could be onto cycle 5..


----------



## poppy666

Cya later Pheobe, go raid the fridge with goodies may help :haha: :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

what dpo do you think you on damita?
did you use the persona?
what tests did you use ?
hugs for bfn


----------



## poppy666

So sorry Damita but you could be too early if you dont know what dpo you are :hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Need some advice ladies, im still getting loads of EWCM but again today ive got it with a tinge of blood in it like other night... i did have loads of ov pains in both my ovaries last night whilst walking around Asda :wacko:

I DTD last night 1st time for about 10weeks, wasnt uncomfortable but did get some cramping this morning x gonna do an OPK soon and see just for curiosity what its like x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,
Poppy..:hugs:
MC, you crack me up:haha:, but I hope you get to feeling better soon.
Tink, sending[-o&lt; up for you and :baby:
Damita..:hugs:
Phoebe[-o&lt; for you :hugs:

Hey DM:hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,

Poppy I can only imagine how hard it was to receive that message on fb. Hugs going out to you. I think that it's a great idea to take your time and wait until you feel ready not only physically but emotionally ready to ttc again.

Pheobe- I had lots of depression issues throughtout pregnanc and after giving birth. One thing that I found helped me was taking vitamin D I don't know if you've had your levels checked but I think that the UK is about as dark as Upstate NY in the winter months. GL and hopefully things will improve for you in 2nd tri.

Tink- I hope that the Midwives will give you a good checkup today and get you the B12 you need and make sure that everything is safe with bp and that lo is okay

DM- sounds like you have all bases covered this month I bet you'll end up pg just like MC did after her chemical I'll be looking out for that bfp

Sorry and hugs to sleeping bubs and caz for getting your af's 

Hi to China Hopes Damita and LR

asfm- my temps totally stink this month I'm not getting a good temperature shift they are above coverline but not enough for my liking I don't know maybe I have a prog problem I'm going to keep taking the Maca and see if it will help me for next cycle I felt so good about this cycle when I was oing but now seeing my post o temps I pretty much know that this is going nowhere oh well I guess I won't have to waste any pg tests on this cycle


----------



## MommyV

Idk Poppy I would say it's likely that you are ovulating maybe try taking a few temps in the mornings to see if they're typical pre or post o temps


----------



## poppy666

Funny you should say that i took it this morning and it was 36.6c... when i temped other cycle my coverline temps ranged between 36.2-36.3 then went up. Will take my temp tomorrow too xx


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> what dpo do you think you on damita?
> did you use the persona?
> what tests did you use ?
> hugs for bfn

I thought I was 13dpo, but maybe not...

The persona is still green light at me, the test I used was one called Answers like a cheap FRER I guess.

:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

dont get the persona..what green mean?
apples are shit today!:sick::sick::sick: having a nap! :wave: for now


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> dont get the persona..what green mean?
> apples are shit today!:sick::sick::sick: having a nap! :wave: for now

Green means not fertile but I think I might be today, I am having all this CM which is clear and looks like snot.. maybe I ovulating today? but I won't get any :sex: as DH is ill :(


----------



## poppy666

Not sure if it was DM going on the baby asprin, but just found out off another member who's gyny adviced her NOT to take till after ovulation because it thins the blood and if the lining of the uterus is too thin the egg wont implant so DM DONT take till after ov sweetie xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey everyone, will catch up on posts in a bit. But thought I'd just pop on a say thanks for the thoughts and prayers. My BP is too high and I'm on tablets now and will be on bed rest for a few days. Doc has ordered another blood test as the last was quite a few weeks ago now and they need to know how bad the B12 level is for my first injection. But already feeling a little better for resting up and taking a tablet. Bubba heartbeat nice and strong :happydance: check back in with you all in a bit xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Great news Tink your getting there slowly :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ok cant help myself but poas :dohh: curiosity got better of me and nobody else is piddling to encourage meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee so i got no excuse ](*,)](*,)

TOP one Mondays... BOTTOM todays x

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/test001-1.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/test003.jpg[/IMG]​


----------



## LEW32

:hi: Ladies!

Poppy, first let me just give you massive :hug:
You are going through alot and anything you are feeling is totally justified.
As for your opk....I think there is a strong possiblility you are oing today or tomorrow- those are pretty strong!
They do say you have a high chance of conceiving again right after a mc, so I am keeping FX for you that it all works out for you soon!

@Tink- take care of yourself and definitely get some rest. I am glad you are getting some meds to help control the BP and sounds good that :baby: HB is strong!

@Pheebs- I have been feeling pretty lethargic too....so I sorta know what you mean. Don't feel like going anywhere or doing much. :hugs: and hope you start feeling better soon!

@MC- sounds like you have a mentally exhausting day....ughh....hope you get to relax after the visitors leave!

@Damita- FXing its just too early for you hun....increased CM is a good sign....not sure I understand the persona- but if it says you are not fertile and have tons of CM - I would guess you have a good chance this month that you caught the egg!

I am sorry if I forgot anyone- so tired and having a hard time concentrating.... 
:dust: to all the ttc ding dongs!!!!

afm, I am so tired...got up 3 times to pee last night- wft? I thought that only happened later in 3rd tri.
I have my nuchal screening tomorrow- nervous, just hope everything goes well!


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: back Lew, have you tried not drinking anything after 9pm? may help with the bathroom visits.. got my fx everything goes smoothly tomorrow, you'll be fine and :baby: :kiss:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

poppy666 said:


> Not sure if it was DM going on the baby asprin, but just found out off another member who's gyny adviced her NOT to take till after ovulation because it thins the blood and if the lining of the uterus is too thin the egg wont implant so DM DONT take till after ov sweetie xxx

Oh big fat fecking hairy balls, I've been taking it for just over a week! Looks like another cycle down the shiter! Gonna have to do some research me thinks:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah best to research sweetie, but other member got told that from her consultant before he prescribed the asprin, so dunno but im not touching it till ive read more now lol x

fat fecking hairy balls:haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Phew might still be ok, just found this question and answer on the web;

QUESTION: Is it true that low dose or baby aspirin can help with implantation? If so what dose should you take and when in your cycle should you take it if trying natural or in an IVF cycle? Thank you

ANSWER: Hello,

Yes. Studies have shown an increase in implantation rates with low dose aspirin. It is thought to work by increasing blood flow by decreasing micro-clot formation at the implantation site and by decrease the bodies immune response to the implantation. It is used regularly in patients that have an immune disorder causing recurrent miscarriages, as well.

You would use 81 mg of Aspirin and take it daily beginning at the beginning of your cycle. It is the same dose that is used for heart disease protection and can be bought at Costco pretty inexpensively. I would not pay the extra for baby aspirin. You are basically paying for the flavoring.


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy found this aswell, might be of interest?

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/reasons-to-use-baby-aspirin-if-you-are-trying-to-conceive.html


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm but if you didnt have a clotting disorder or thick blood wouldnt it make your blood too thin? idk :shrug: maybe it is ok :happydance: will see next cycle how i feel n read more xx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks just gonna read it now n feed korben :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

I am so thirsty at night for some reason- I always bring water to bed with me. I know that makes no sense, but I wake up thirsty alot. So, guess I am just going to have to deal with getting up....
I used to get up once a night before getting pregnant, so this is goign to be interesting.....may need to just start sleeping on the toilet!

Hmm...seems to be conflicting info about the baby aspirin....deffo do more research!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: well i had a sleep and feeling less grumpy...and slept through any visitors that may have called today!:rofl: like i give a shit...i dont want company today!!!
@poppy...looks like that opk is neg now!..bet its OV time, you :sex: last night didnt you??:happydance: might not be a next cycle for you with asprin!!


----------



## mothercabbage

LEW32 said:


> I am so thirsty at night for some reason- I always bring water to bed with me. I know that makes no sense, but I wake up thirsty alot. So, guess I am just going to have to deal with getting up....
> I used to get up once a night before getting pregnant, so this is goign to be interesting.....may need to just start sleeping on the toilet!
> 
> Hmm...seems to be conflicting info about the baby aspirin....deffo do more research!

im the same with the extra bathroom visits at night already, something to do with the uterus extra blood requirements...if i remember its worse in 3rd tri, youll have a plump baby sat on your bladder then! :haha:just something for you to look forward to. xx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: well i had a sleep and feeling less grumpy...and slept through any visitors that may have called today!:rofl: like i give a shit...i dont want company today!!!
> @poppy...looks like that opk is neg now!..bet its OV time, you :sex: last night didnt you??:happydance: might not be a next cycle for you with asprin!!

Glad you got some rest sweetie feck the visitors :haha: yeah i DTD last night after 10 weeks of not doing anything :haha:


----------



## coral11680

hi ya ding dongs,

I'm going to try to remember everything but prob wont:dohh: too lazy to take notes:haha:

Well I'm ok apart from feeling sick still :sick: literally gag about 20 times a day now, yuck and eating doesnt help much!

Tink, congrats on your little peach! glad you went to the docs and got your b12 sorted, hopefully you'll be feeling yourself again very soon:hugs: then we can go shopping:haha:

poppy, so sorry you are feeling upset about your sis:hugs: it is such bad timing isn't it and you are totally normal to feel sad I think anyone would. Glad you dtd last night seems like great timing:thumbup::hugs:

DM glad you got the goods too lots of :dust: for this cycle:hugs:

Damita sorry for your bfn but you are not out yet hun:hugs:

Sorry for af caz and sleeping:hugs:

cabs glad you got rid of your visitors:haha: dont blame ya hun:hugs: 

Lew good luck at your scan tomorrow sweetie, I'm sure all is fine:hugs:

who did I miss:dohh:

Hi all other ding dongs :hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

feels like the first time all over again dont it poppy..:haha: well kinda you know what i mean...just ate so im all done for the night, just connor to sort for bed, im sooooo getting an early night,cba anymore today..i feel shit!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: cozza....still :sick:...major :hug: it should pass soon....i was 12 weeks with chloe for sickness.hope your not far behind that for yours, how was sickness with your 2 LO's?...:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

hi cabsy wabsy:haha:

With my Chloe was really ill til about 12/13 wks and with Ryan wasn't very sick only here and there for a few weeks, this one is in between the two I think. Also with my first two my hair was better and didnt look greasy at all. This time it gets greasy in one day and I have pimples on face and shoulders and never do usually! yuck!


----------



## mothercabbage

well my hair is like straw! :haha: i was similar with sickness to you, readlly bad with chloe until 12 weeks...then not actual throwing up just waves of nausea now and again with connor until 16 weeks....hmmmm maybe girls are sickness causers,is that even a word? "causers" :rofl: you get what i mean,:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Awww bless you both i dont envy the sickness part :nope: only got it bad with two of mine and hated it, you really cant function especially if you got other little one's to look after :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

well lets see what i can remember..

poppy-looks like a negative opk after a positive opk:happydance:

lew-good luck for your scan, i have elected to get the nuchal translucency as well, do you get a better type of scan for it? because i know i have to get my scan in a different hospital for that once bc of equipment or something..
also, i find myself peeing once extra every night, i find that i get unusually uncomfortable with just a little bit of pee in my bladder it seems???

tink-glad they are finally sorting things out for you, i still cant believe they skipped over something like that.. well never mind, i CAN believe it. things like this happen all the time, all over the world.. and it is DISGUSTING! i hope you feel lots better soon:hugs: congrats on the peach!

phoebe:hugs:i hope you feel better its hard timing for you it seems


----------



## Hopes314

as for me-:sick::sick:


----------



## Hopes314

dm-love all the pma!! january is soooo your month!:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww hopes, have you actually thrown up yet? im still a brewing volcano...:sick:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just got out of bath, blimy, I nearly got stuck in there lol NO ENERGY. Poor DH has flu, so he's not able to help either :haha: oh well...

Lew, I can fully sympathize with the loo lark, I got up 5 times last night. The reason being is that the womb is still low in the pelvis behind the bladder, even in early pregnancy its bulky and puts pressure on the bladder. At 12 weeks it starts to rise out of the pelvis and you should find some relief for a while. Then in the last trimester the womb is heavy and very bulky and sits on the bladder so your back to square one. Oh well, at least it should get a little better for us both soon lol x

Hopes sick still? hows that kitchen table? did you put it into storage in the end? x

MC, have you got a bath pillow? I tried one for the first time today and I was in heaven. I love baths anyway but that made it heavenly :) glad you got some rest, don't blame you x

Pops, seems like your right on time with your :sex: so FX. Awwwwwww :awww: cute lil Korben with his 2 teeth x

Coral, I'll be right as rain soon n we can go lakey :happydance: I'm already dying to buy something lol My hair and skin is the same as yours, its so greasy and i have spots all round my hairline. lol x


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> awww hopes, have you actually thrown up yet? im still a brewing volcano...:sick:

i have had some "scares" lol.. like ill run to the toilet and heave. mostly when i see something that really grosses me out, like ham.. ugh.

but mostly.. its just becoming kind of a steady mild nausea throughout the day, regardless of if i just ate or not. and a lot of foods are grossing me out. lol


----------



## mothercabbage

ham!:haha: i know totally grooooss! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

tink...no bath pillow a rolled up towel is just as good lol...hope you get back to normal soon hun xx


----------



## Hopes314

tink- the table is still in the kitchen :( but fortunately it only bothers me when i think about it a little lol. if i walk past and pay no attention its not usually a bother. i dont eat at it though of course!

and your bladder explanation seems to describe why i feel so uncomfortable everytime i have even a little pee in my bladder. ill feel like i have to reallyyyyy go.. ill get to the toilet and it wont be nearly what it felt like! at first was worried of a uti but its not that kind of uncomfortable, ive had plenty of those and im pretty sure id have identified it.

hope you feel better!


----------



## mothercabbage

<--------wow....:happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

mc- its like a tiny person nowww!


----------



## Hopes314

mc when do you get a scan? you havent had one yet right? i probably asked you this already..


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww MC, loving the avatar, love that site. How cute are them hands! 

Hopes, yes i have the same thing with my bladder pretty normal in the first tri. Annoying isn't it? I get what you mean about not looking and thinking about that table :haha: thats how i coped with the things that turned my stomach lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

yes you did hopes but its ok ill tell you again, around 12 weeks is when they will offer me a scan...so beggining of feb.FXd....you have another soon dont you? next week.....?
@ladyb....have you packed yet, connors room is all ready for you!!....:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

tink i just discovered that site, its very good...i like it x


----------



## Hopes314

..now i have to go look at that site lol.

yes mc i have another scan wednesday. already nervousss


----------



## coral11680

hi hopes, mc, and tink :hi:

Cabs i till have to look at that sight now!! looks so cool. I'm getting excited about my scan only 8 days! I can't wait.

Tink I know what you mean about the doppler its really hit mor miss sometimes, I usually find it in the end but get so frustrated:haha: My Chloe wants me to do it everyday she is driving me nuts!:wacko: I found it again earlier but took about 20 mins the heart rate has been between 162 and 168 bpm.


----------



## coral11680

yay hopes, you will see a little heartbeat awwww:happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

coral11680 said:


> yay hopes, you will see a little heartbeat awwww:happydance:

yes i cant wait! last time i was 5wk6day and the ultrasound lady found a heartbeat at 100, but we couldnt see it it was too small. this time we willll! and you get a scan soon too whoo!


----------



## Hopes314

havent seen any bump pics on here latelyyy..


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww your bubba's HR is the same as mine Coral. Who knows, maybe a pair of girls? mind you that will prob slow down a bit as they get bigger. I get pestered to do it lots but they don't ask as often now. 

All these scans coming up :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

Just sat here eating a Jammy Dodger randomly thinking last night nooooooo :spermy: leakage after :sex::rofl:

Sorry you can carry on now lmao xx


----------



## coral11680

hmm maybe girls but I read it's a myth about heartrate and sex. TBH I dont remember my other 2 during preg?:wacko: I dont think the heartrates will slow down though tink I think its slower when they are tiny, like Hopes said her first scan showed 100bpm but as the baby grows it gets faster. I could be wrong though. 
Speaking of shopping my friend in the states swears by the Peg Perego (mamas and papas) skate pram. It is costly but when I visit in April I might see if I can get one on sale. Luckily my friend is the biggest bargain shopper going so I have her on the case! :haha: I want the 2010 model they retail new there for $700 but she said I should get one for about $300/$350, but we'll see. The mamas and papas are about 500/600 pounds new! eeek


----------



## coral11680

you nutter pops:haha:


----------



## coral11680

oops didnt mean to give thumbs down dont know how i clicked on that :dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

coral- ive heard a lot of good things about peg perego too. so expensive thoughh. i dont know much about this stuff lol. maybe its a good thing its not time for me to shop yet, i wouldnt know what to do anywayy.. will be lost.


----------



## coral11680

Oh and by the way pops, your sis was out of order for saying that to DH. The fact you got pregnany 9 months after Korben has nothing to do with your M?C and she shouldnt make you feel guilty for getting pregnant. I'm sure she didnt mean to hurt you but ti was insensitive to say I think:hugs:

Hopes yeah peg perego are a good brand, we have them here but they are called mamas and papas for some reason!:shrug::haha:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> oops didnt mean to give thumbs down dont know how i clicked on that :dohh:

:haha: 

Regarding Mama and Papa i went to an outlet that knocks off around 60% of the price of stuff in Yorkshire somewhere ( OH took me) and i got a high chair for korben, was ment to be £140 i got it for £60 so may be worth a trip if they got one near you x


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Oh and by the way pops, your sis was out of order for saying that to DH. The fact you got pregnany 9 months after Korben has nothing to do with your M?C and she shouldnt make you feel guilty for getting pregnant. I'm sure she didnt mean to hurt you but ti was insensitive to say I think:hugs:
> 
> Hopes yeah peg perego are a good brand, we have them here but they are called mamas and papas for some reason!:shrug::haha:

My sister is very insensitive Coral she always has been, we are both VERY different people... she was pissed off to start with when she found out i was pregnant her words were ' dont you think you got enough with 4 boys' :growlmad: but i let what she says go over my head cos she always been like that ( we not close) but your right my OH was in bits knowing i was in hossy having the procedure without her saying that to him in Asda, i would of bite her head off if she had said that to my face x silly women x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Coral, with regards to what Poppy said about outlet, Theres one on the A127 near the fortune of war roundabout (the half roundabout) and one in Dagenham/Barking River Road, can't remember what the company is called I think it may be babydirect. Got some cracking deals in there when I was preg with Daisy


----------



## coral11680

Actually Tink you may be right about the heartrate, I found this. It does peak at about 10 weeks then slows a bit by 15 wks:

The fetal heart rate will change during the second trimester, just as it changes throughout the various stages of pregnancy. In fact, the fetal heart rate can change on a moment-by-moment basis, in response to various stimuli or various conditions that can be affecting your baby. While your baby's heart rate does tend to spike briefly around the age of ten weeks of pregnancy, by the time that the second trimester rolls around, your baby's heart rate will not change much until after your baby is born.

The fetal heart rate can, typically, be heard at around eight to ten weeks of pregnancy, depending on the mother's body size and the method used to find the fetal heart rate, whether a transvaginal ultrasound or a Doppler or some other method. At around the tenth week of pregnancy, roughly three weeks before the second trimester begins, the fetal heart rate will peak at around 175 beats per minute. By week fifteen, which is during the very early part of the second trimester, the fetal heart rate will have dropped down to around 140 beats per minute.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all its my son s birthday tomorrow 11 how time flys hey and im getting old haha x x x x


----------



## coral11680

yeah pops I bet you would have bit her head off:haha:

DM yeah I remember the place on river road, but I heard its gone now?:shrug:


----------



## coral11680

hi caz :hi: Happy Birthday to your son for tomorrow :cake:


----------



## poppy666

Awww bless 11yrs Happy birthday to your son xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:cake: for caz's DS


----------



## coral11680

Night girls off to bed I go xx


----------



## mothercabbage

so...whats everyone watching on tv tonight, we have 7364736723 channels and nothing on at all!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: coral....sweet dreams :sleep:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Happy Birthday Caz's son for tomorrow:happydance:

Coral, the one on River road is still there as far as I know, it closed for a bit whilst the one on the A127 opened:shrug:

Hmm I wonder what the chances are of me getting one more :sex: tonight, I'm having O pains and got quite a bit ewcm. Think a bit of begging may be needed and I NEVER beg for anything:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Night Coral, think I've just missed you but thats what I read too. Anyhow, I bet I have another boy :haha: I would love one,


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Happy Birthday for your son Caz! x

MC, I have given up on the tele. 

Pops, agree about your sister, totally out of order thing to say. Hope your not dwelling on it all too much. x

Hopes I had a mamas and papas pushchair, they are certainly built to last but cost quite a lot. I think I'm sold on the Quinny Buzz, I'm a comfort freak and the memory foam seat looks perfect for a comfort freaks bubba lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

DM, thanks for the tip about the store. I think I went there when I was pregnant with my first or has it not been there that long......eaak that would be 12 and a half years ago lol Boy I'm getting old :haha: Yes I think you should beg, once more for luck eh? :dust: x


----------



## coral11680

Hi again, I'm in bed and watching the last season of the inbetweeners:haha: so immature but so funny :rofl:

Tink, boy or girl who cares aye:hugs: the one on river road as been there yonks tink. 

Dm get to :sex:

Quinny buzz does look nice but I think it might be quite big and heavy so might be a pain in and out the boot:shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

beg, DM, beg!! :)


----------



## Hopes314

ugh, coral and tink-you guys talking about these baby brands, i am lost. although im sure you guys mostly have different brands there than here in the US. i think i am going to slowly realize that i know nothing about babies! scaryy..


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Tink The one in River Road has been there yonks I think. 

Call me mad but I already have my pram for new bubba, when I eventually fall preg. I've got the Bugaboo Frog with loads of different colour fabrics and a bugaboo bee that I bought from ebay for £100 (couldn't pass it by, too much of a bargain) Hubby thinks I'm mental and I hate to admit it but I have to agree:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:sick: and :sleep:


----------



## babydream

good evening girls,

didn't take notes, sorry...

Poppy, hugs hunni, i don't know what to say...it's a natural reaction don't worry about it. You won't be far behind i bet xxxxxxxx

Tink, glad you are feeling better xxxx

Lew, good luck with scan tomorrow xxx

Damita, gl with testing, DM yaaaaay for ov, pk sorry you had a shitty day with the car, Hi phoebe, coral, ladyb, lupine, mommyv, hopes, china girl. Where is eesoja????

No af for me, cd45 never had a cycle longer than this and that only happend once or twice in my life. It's all fucked up. I'll test again on friday morning if nothing by then. I booked an app with gp for friday next week, af or no af i need to talk to her to get help. Hope all okay xxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh MC, not to leave you out, Hiya hunni, pmsl xxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> :sick: and :sleep:

I thought you went to the loo!!!!! What are you doing here??? lololololol


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> good evening girls,
> 
> didn't take notes, sorry...
> 
> Poppy, hugs hunni, i don't know what to say...it's a natural reaction don't worry about it. You won't be far behind i bet xxxxxxxx
> 
> Tink, glad you are feeling better xxxx
> 
> Lew, good luck with scan tomorrow xxx
> 
> Damita, gl with testing, DM yaaaaay for ov, pk sorry you had a shitty day with the car, Hi phoebe, coral, ladyb, lupine, mommyv, hopes, china girl. Where is eesoja????
> 
> No af for me, cd45 never had a cycle longer than this and that only happend once or twice in my life. It's all fucked up. I'll test again on friday morning if nothing by then. I booked an app with gp for friday next week, af or no af i need to talk to her to get help. Hope all okay xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Oh MC, not to leave you out, Hiya hunni, pmsl xxxxxxx

:happydance: thankyou muchly:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Daisys_mummy said:


> Tink The one in River Road has been there yonks I think.
> 
> Call me mad but I already have my pram for new bubba, when I eventually fall preg. I've got the Bugaboo Frog with loads of different colour fabrics and a bugaboo bee that I bought from ebay for £100 (couldn't pass it by, too much of a bargain) Hubby thinks I'm mental and I hate to admit it but I have to agree:haha:

:haha: we wrote the same thing about river road. Also I think u are a tad mad but I'm just jealous u have a bugaboo, how much was it?:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :sick: and :sleep:
> 
> I thought you went to the loo!!!!! What are you doing here??? lolololololClick to expand...

im waiting for youuuuuuuuuuuuu hooooooooooooooooo lol


----------



## coral11680

Baby I hope af is not around because u have a baby ding dong in there:thumbup:


----------



## Hopes314

mmm.. there are going to be so many bfps soon :)


----------



## poppy666

Babydream are you hoping maybe the doctor will run some bloods? fx your af or BFP is here before friday sweetie cos you sound pissed off :hugs::hugs:

Coral the Buzz is so light and really easy to handle, bit heavier to put in boot once you attach the buggy part to chasis, but ive only just done that now cos korben getting to heavy for his maxicosi carseat that goes in chasis x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Yonks eh? yes that sounds about right :haha:

Yes Coral, I actually have NO preference at all, not even secretly. I thought I would lean more to a girl but I'm only kinda hoping that was cause I know it would just be the icing on the cake for DH! 

DM not mad at all for that price! I have kept my eye out on ebay and me and DH agreed if the right equipment came up for a bargain we would grab. That was from 6 weeks lol They are great looking, whats it like to push n fold? x

I'm about the hit the hay, feel rotton. DH has flu, and I'm getting it now on top of everything :rofl: ya gotta laugh :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

BabyD, :hugs: still stuck in limbo? criky its been ages. Yup I defo think you need to go to doc, soooooooooo hope its a very delayed BFP for you honey x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok really going to be now. :dust: for any shaggers I am gearing up for another BFP party........


----------



## poppy666

Night Tink sleep well xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

ok bed time, night all sleep well, time for some jacob/taylor lautner action!! :wohoo: ......i like my dvd player!! :haha:
*TEAM JACOB*
edwards a twat! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Night tink x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: tink x


----------



## babydream

yes i'm pissed off and i'm hoping to get some tests out of the doc. I need to get it sorted or i'll never get preggooooo, i can't wait any longer ffs!!!

Good night you all, sleep well xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Night MC XXX


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> ok bed time, night all sleep well, time for some jacob/taylor lautner action!! :wohoo: ......i like my dvd player!! :haha:
> *TEAM JACOB*
> edwards a twat! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

You cheeky cow!!!! some of us here disagrees with you! Eh, Tink???? Goooo Team Edward!!!!!!!! pmsl


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> yes i'm pissed off and i'm hoping to get some tests out of the doc. I need to get it sorted or i'll never get preggooooo, i can't wait any longer ffs!!!
> 
> Good night you all, sleep well xxxxxxxxxxx

:hug: sleep well too xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

ha! edwards a skinny skank, we all know it! :rofl::rofl:
mmmmm jacob! :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Night mc x night all I'm off now x


----------



## poppy666

Night Coral xxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Good night to those that are off to bed, sweet dreams!

I want to go to sleep, but I'm still waiting for hubby to come home and I can tell ya he's taking to bloody piss tonight. Gonna give up soon!


----------



## poppy666

DM Is he at work or out drinking? x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Nope he's got his own workshop, he was playing with new recovery truck!

He's home now, I'd sent him a text saying tonights the night coz I'm Ov'ing, he just come in the bed room and said "do I have to stick it up you tonight" My good my husband is soooo romantic (not):haha:


----------



## poppy666

LOL Nicely put and probz something id say to OH :haha: well go get the goods sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:morning all
hows things today...not much to say today, so ill just lurk for a bit x


----------



## poppy666

Morning MC hope your not too ill today sweetie, well looks like my ewcm has gone for now.. cp high and closed and cm sticky/dry :shrug: 

Roll on 19th when my af should be here x


----------



## mothercabbage

not too bad thanx poppy...any more:sex:?? not sure about cp,thought it was high but open during Ov then drops abit after??:shrug: everyones diff...just shag away!!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Dunno MC i dont really monitor cp :shrug: no not done anymore bedding OH still at work till tonight... im sure if i ov'd it was between Monday with that positve OPK or Wednesday and we only DTD Tuesday... My af due 19th if my body is ready to go back to my regular cycle so will start then x

You ok you dont sound like your bubbly self? x


----------



## mothercabbage

just wiped put, always tired,sicky, no energy....you know how it is with a LO to run around after too, how did you cope with only 6 weeks in between 2 of yours? i would have been a zombie 24/7....as for OV last mon-wed.....well it only takes one :spermy: so the BD on tues was right on cue i reckon...good luck!! :dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Not sure how the hell i coped to be honest... just had to get on with it, i know it was harder dealing with Rhys whilst pregnant with Wade cos he was 17mths and toddling everywhere, gage was only a baby so moses basket was great :haha:

Make sure they check your Iron levels sweetie just incase your low on that cos that can make you feel drained etc :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

dont know/cant remember if they take bloods at booking app...:shrug: you think i should ask her to check/take bloods anyway?
i do feel really shit...just want to sleep all the time..*yawn*
hard to do with connor running round,ah well aslmost nap time so ill get hoovered round and maybe join him again...:sleep:
korben looks really big on that pic you posted last night how old is he? i bet he's walking in a week or two...:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Think they took bloods off me with korben at 12wks grrr cant remember now lol he's 9 1/2 month this friday, he goes around the furniture etc and stands on his own for a few seconds till he notices lol.

Yes MC id just ask them, when i got pregnant with last one i just took iron on its own with my folic anyways cos i was still low from when i hemorraged with korben, i should of gone back for my iron count done after korben but never did :dohh: i should make a note of doing it.

Just tell midwife how shit you feel n demand the bloods x


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: g'morning sweeties!

sorry i didn't post yesterday...i was around lurking for most of the day, but i was just feeling really down and stressed and couldn't think of what to say. :shrug: feeling better today tho. i have my first terping (that's slang for interpreting) assignment today, so i'll be out all morning. it's a relief to have SOMEthing, but i still don't have anything steady. i talked to the owner of the agency yesterday, and he said that some things fell through with the scheduling at the schools, so that's why he hasn't had something steady to give me. :wacko: ugh. praying that will change by next week. 

my temps went up again this morning. that makes me get so hopeful, but then i just get really scared that it's all for nothing and it's just going to be a big disappointment again, so then i try to make myself not be hopeful. :wacko: i still haven't decided if i will test early or not. i don't know if i will be able to resist it b/c i want to know so badly. ugh. just wish it was all easier.

poppy, what a terrible thing for your sister to say to your dh about you. :hugs: one of my sisters is like that. she and i are not close at all b/c of all the baggage growing up. my sister doesn't really do it on purpose...at least i don't think so. she just says things all the time w/o thinking, and it tends to be something insensitive. i just try to stay out of her personal life b/c if anything goes wrong, inevitably she will blame me. :wacko:

tink, i hope you get to feeling better real soon and that they finish getting the B12 sorted for you sweetie. sounds like you're on the way... :hugs:

MC, coral, and hopes...sorry you guys are feeling so poorly :sick: i know it's hard, but it will pass in a few weeks :kiss:

phoebe, i hope you're feeling better hun :hugs:

who was it that asked about eesoja?... i was wondering the same thing recently. i hope she's ok.... :hug:

babyd great big :hug: sweetie for you...what a terrible frustration to be stuck where you are. i hope the doc has something to offer you to help hun or will do tests or something. :kiss:

DM, i think you've got great chances this month sweetie :thumbup::happydance:

i've heard the same thing about the peg perego strollers...i wonder if that's the kind one of my other sisters have...i can't remember, i'll have to ask her. if it gets confusing about my "sisters" it's b/c i have 4 sisters (and 3 brothers) so i'm probably rarely talking about the same one :haha:

:hugs::kiss: to any ding dongs i missed! i'll be on again later today sweeties to catch up some more... i hope you all have a good morning/afternoon!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Woohoo cycle day 1 ... finally! And SIL has baby today x


----------



## poppy666

Awww PK we all have those days and just lurk, so glad your ok today and great news that you got a bit of work.. maybe not as much as you'd like but it will get better :hugs:

Ive just ordered some 10miu tests ready for next cycle :dohh: as much as i keep saying NOPE taking some time out i come on here and i get drawn in to all the whole TTC arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol

I think you'll test early, we all say we're not going to put ourself through it, but know the tests are in the bathroom cupboard so curiosity gets the better of us.

:hugs:


----------



## Damita

afternoon ladies, :bfn: this morning so I am pretty sure I am onto cycle 5, trying to figure out what to do differently..


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm why not try................ nothing this cycle? I mean less DTD, listening to your body and more relaxing, enjoying the odd glass of wine etc, it does work :hugs:


Jenny hope your ok now your on CD1 :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

@damita...yes i agree with poppy for you damita, less is more!! especially when it comes to TTC, we went mental the first cycle TTC alot less on cycle number 2(chemical) and only 3 times last cycle...DH needs at least 24 hours for his :spermy: supply to build back up:thumbup:
@pk...glad you got something to keep you busy...hope you get something more permanant soon.. as for testing, im a poasa, so i cant offer any advice :haha:
@poppy...i have 1st MW app tomorrow so ill stay put until she jabs me and takes bloods, ill tell her "poppy said you have to!":haha: connor started walking around 9 1/2 month so im sure korben wont be long!!
:wohoo:<---korben :wacko:<---poppy


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Cabs, I didnt get blood done with first midwife appointment but got the forms so could of done it that day if I wanted. Of course I procastinated and only went to have them done this Tuesday:dohh:

Damita sorry for BFN hun:hugs:

Poppy you bd'ed on a good day I think:thumbup:

PK glad your temps went up, good luck sweetie:hugs:

Nothing new for me, I don't feel too :sick: today so hopefully it's easing off a bit.


----------



## Damita

Yeah think I am going to do that :thumbup: DTD when we feel like it


----------



## poppy666

LOL I actually cant wait for him to walk i find it much easier keeping an eye on him oppose to crawling cos he constantly tries putting things in his mouth off the floor, i must mop the laminate 5 times a day cos other boys drag things in on their shoes.

Yes tell that midwife im on to her :haha: no seriously if your really drained get her to draw blood tomorrow dont hang out waiting for the normal time for tests, if your low in iron once they sort you out you'll feel amazing barr the sickness :hugs:

Damita i concieved korben only doing it once that month and intoxicated ( I knew that id be ovulating that weekend) but never thought id concieve only DTD once, so yes as MC said 'less is deffo more' x


----------



## Damita

:hugs: loads of people say the cycles where they did it less and relaxed they got pregnant, cycle might go crazy next month due to my driving test and I am already a bag of nerves..


----------



## mothercabbage

cadburys cream egg...:wohoo:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> cadburys cream egg...:wohoo:

I want one! You must share! :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooo i love those, i only lick out the middle tho and throw the shell :haha: i know a waste but i dont really eat chocolate x


----------



## poppy666

Right i may go piddle on my OPK see if its gone proper negative then thats me done till 19th x


----------



## mothercabbage

noooo damita! alll mine :haha: poor lonely little thing was sitting there all alone, so i ate it! :rofl: yummy little thing...
poppy post a pic!!


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,

Poppy- good to see you on here and chatty again I guess we'll have to wait until the 19th to see if you caught the eggy this month I'll be on the look out for the opk pic

MC- sorry you're not feeling well like the other ladies said try to get some bloodwork done right away I know it's so draining to take care of a lo and be pg

Jenny- I'm glad that you finally got af and congrats on the new baby in the fam

Damita- Sorry that you think you're out this cycle at the very least relaxing more during a cycle will help you feel more sane for the next 

Coral- that good that the sickness is letting up

PK-we are exactly the same number of dpo would you like to test together? I don't want to test before 11 or 12dpo because any earlier and I'm not likely to see any line

asfm- Temps went up again today so hopefully they will stay up if they do I'll test on Mon or maybe Tues I'm still taking the Maca I have the powder which is more concentrated than the capsules but a little hard to take so far I don't notice much difference but I've only been taking it for 3days


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> noooo damita! alll mine :haha: poor lonely little thing was sitting there all alone, so i ate it! :rofl: yummy little thing...
> poppy post a pic!!

Its back to faint so ov either happened or didnt :shrug: but now im welllllllllllllllllllll confused.com cos when i wiped ive got bright red and im not sure if my af has just arrived?? :wacko: i need to know if it has so i can count today as CD1 ready to start Soy :growlmad:

Advice needed :dohh:


----------



## MommyV

Poppy- maybe left over from o I suppose if it get a lot heavier it could be af but it seems like you just o'd so af shouldn't be here yet. idk?


----------



## poppy666

Im at a loss :shrug: expect the unexpected after a MC but this is more than just a tinge ive had since Monday and its watery too up there ( tmi) along with mild cramps and backache.

Think my body's fecked to put it bluntly :rofl::rofl: If gets heavier then im counting as CD1 :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

FX For those temps staying up mommyV :dust::dust:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Girlies,

Poppy I'm confused today as well hun, My body is playing tricks with me this cycle:shrug:

Still got ewcm, CP is still high open and soft and still getting pains?
felt sure my temps would have gone up this morning but they didn't, we didn't even DTD lastnight think hubby is feeling the strain as he couldn't finish:blush:

I knew I shouldn't have him told I was Ov'ing (stamps feet)

I give up with this cycle already:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

I took my temp yesterday just to see if it was going up 36.6c then again today and it dropped to 36.4c ( my coverline varied between 36.2-36.3) so god knows what my body doing :dohh:

Im not even gonna guess what its doing this cycle and hope this is af today now so i know where i stand grrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Best not telling OH when your ov'ing :haha:


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies.....

Poppy- not sure what to tell you hun, but really think it can't be your af...doesn't make much sense with your opks...perhaps just left over blood? Let us know if it gets stronger.

MC- I want a cadbury egg!! I will give you some of my sherbert! Man, now I think I need to go get one....


Damita- I really hope next cycle is it for you....FX and :dust: although you are still not out yet!

PK- good luck on your first assignment!

Coral and Pheebs- hope you are both doing well!

Tink- hope you are feeling better hun- so sorry you got the flu. Rest up!

MommyV- are you in the 2ww yet?

AFM- just got back from my appt....saw little bubba and my OH was able to come this time! They wouldn't tell me any results, but I was watching the screen...NT measured around 1.5, heart rate 157, and baby is measuring 12 +3 - about a week ahead! I hope they bump my due date up a week! So, have to wait 5-7 days for my results of the NT screening....praying all is well- its going to be a longgggggg week!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey ladies :hugs:

I got full blown flu so needless to say I'm pretty sick.

PK hope work picks up for you, I was wondering about eesoja too. Hope she's ok.

Pops, nice to see your posts. It will be very up and down, but I'm glad your here so we can help lighten the load. Pretty sure what your describing is common, your hormones are just getting back to normal and your womb itself is a little battered. After my ERPC i spotted from time to time till first af x

MC, sorry your feeling so sick and tired. Def think it would be a good idea to ask for bloods to be taken if they are not routinely done where you are. Might just be where you are in your pregnancy, I think my sickness and exhaustion peaked at about your stage x

Coral, hopefully your MS will let up soon, mine did by the end of week 11. x

Jenny sorry for af arriving, but glad that you can now move on x

Damita, sorry bout the BFN too.........I agree with the others, perhaps a nice relaxed cycle?! x

BabyDream, was your app today? I'm so vague at the mo. x

Phoebe how did you get on for your appointment? was thinking of you x


----------



## poppy666

Yahhhhhh glad scan went well and im sure everything will be fine once the results are back Lew :happydance: :hugs:

LOL Just caught korben kissing his Waybaloo ( teddy) x


----------



## MommyV

aww Lew I'm glad that the scan went well I'm in the tww 7dpo now and trying to wait until Mon or Tues to test I bought the ic's from early pregnancy test so now I want to use them

Poppy thanks for the babydust I guess maybe just try to go with the flow until you get your first af and you never know if you did o you could still fall pg this month


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Fantastic news Lew! My NT was 1.5 also and so far no call. Pretty sure they would have by now. So glad your DH could be there :) Thanks for the get well wishes x


----------



## MommyV

Tink sorry you're not feeling well boy you really have lots of illness piled up on you I hope that you get well very soon

aww Poppy so cute!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey mommy V, sorry, didn't mean to leave you out. My head is banging and I'm not thinking straight. FX for Monday or Tuesday xxxxxx


----------



## MommyV

No problem Tink I can only imagine how you're feeling I don't feel left out


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh no I left DM out too :haha: Hey honey, sorry your having a confusing cycle. x


----------



## poppy666

Awww Tink sorry flu got you sweetie especially with everything else your having to deal with :hugs:

Yeah ive nagged a bit today huh :haha:


----------



## MommyV

Daisysmummy I totally understand the o confusion I never know exactly when I will I don't get pos opk's and it seems my body is completely messed up I hope that you o and get the high temps to confirm it soon


----------



## phoebe

Hello Ladies xxx:hi::hi::hi:
Well its official........my brain and i have officially split up!!! Have been on a re-tracing my steps mission all day, firstly i left my px's in a taxi, then i headed into town for a mooch around the shops. Only to discover i was wearing odd bloody shoes wtf!!! And then i managed to leave my bank card in the chuffing pay point in mothercare!! So i will have to go back tom to collect it. It must've been where i was having a libertys moment at how much i need to buy and the cost of it all. Am ultra panicking now as i reckon i'll have to flog my mog on the guildhall steps to buy it all hehehehe!!! Well on that note i shall read back what i have missed. I hope all u lovely ladies are well. See u soon xxxx


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl:@Pheobe preggooooooooo brain :haha:


----------



## phoebe

@ Tink, really sorry to hear u have flu, hope u get well soon lovely, appt went well ty. They're going to monitor my mood and my working hours will be halved temporarily from next wk xxx:hugs:

@ Poppy good to see u finding ur mojo hun. I dont know much about cp, but i hope u will achieve ur goal PDQ!! xxx:hugs:

@ Mother, sorry to hear ur feeling cruddy still, get well soon and demand some blood tests. And give me a bally cream egg dum dum!! xxx:hugs:

@ Coral, glad ur :sick: has eased up lovely and good luck with ur scan(is it due about now?):hugs:

@ Lew woohoo for ur scan sweety, pleased all was well for u all. Must've been more special to have o/h with u xxx:hugs::happydance:

@ Damita, boo for bfn but fxd as ur not out yet xxx:hugs:


@ Jen yay for ur new cycle fxd for u lovely xxx:hugs:

@ Pk yay for ur terping job, sorry to hear u had been feeling bluesy too. good luck with test xxx
:hugs:
@ MommyV hey hun good luck with ur testing too fxd xxx:hugs:

All other ding dongs sorry if i have forgotten any of ur news, its just me and fish head brain :dohh: but i do hope all is well with u all and please do know i lubs u all very much xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> :rofl::rofl:@Pheobe preggooooooooo brain :haha:

:haha: its either that Pops or i am sad,mad and bad!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:xxxx


----------



## poppy666

*NO COMMENT*​
When someone says ' lubs you all' instead of 'loves you all' in her post she deffo mad :rofl::rofl: but me lubs you too :haha:


----------



## phoebe

:haha::rofl::rofl: poor old feeble phoebe xxx


----------



## MommyV

oh Pheobe you're too funny. Hopefully you'll get your mind back soon but it seems I lost mine when I got pg with my 1st and I have yet to find it again. How was dmw appt?


----------



## phoebe

Hi Mommy xx i never had many marbles to begin with so it looks like i am pretty much doomed now:rofl::rofl: so if u lovelies have a marble collection, roll a few in my direction!!! The appt went well, they were happy with my blood sugars, got to have my eyes tested at the end of the month.....deep joy, but on the upside of that is i get to terrorise my cat with my wild eyed stare!! She hates it :rofl::rofl: it twists her melon, i think she likes to be the only one with wild eyes in this house. So are u alright?? lo's doing well, expect they're back at school now. Did i see u are due to test soon?? hugs xxx


----------



## MommyV

I'm doing well Pheobe. I'm glad that everything went well at your appt. My son goes to preschool 3days a week but dd is still home with me everyday so it's always busy at my house. My son is home today but my dad is taking us out to lunch then to dinner at my inlaws yay that means so cooking and more importantly no cleaning up for me today. I'm 7dpo and already getting the urge to test but my temps have been kind of erratic and I know it's way too early I will try to wait until Mon or Tues. Also I'm already getting cramps and bloating I don't know it seems like my body has gone crazy since ttc I just really hope that I'll fall pg very soon.


----------



## phoebe

So do i Mommy, i want all my ding dongs to preggo asap :winkwink: Sending big hugs and babydust across the pond sweetie. Shall be keeping everything crossed for u. Have a lovely day with ur dad xxxx:dust::hug::dust::hug::kiss::dust::kiss::dust::hug::dust::hug:


----------



## coral11680

Hi Ladies :hi:

Tink sorry you got the flu hun:hugs: its really going around here isn't it. I know how horrible it is not being able to take anything but paracetamol too. Hope you feel better very soon.

Lew glad the scan went well, did you get pics? Thats funny that the baby is almost a week ahead, I thought you were sure of your O day? Maybe got a big baby in there:haha:

Phoebe what a classic case of preggo brain:haha: :rofl: make sure you get that bank card back!!

poppy, is the bleeding any heavier, if not prob just spotting:shrug: hope your body gets back to normal asap:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

DM sorry you didnt get the goods last night, maybe try tonight if you didnt O yet hun

Mommyv have a lovely lunch/dinner enjoy being waited on!

Jenny sorry af came but glad you can move on to next cycle! Congrats on the new baby!

Cabs any cream eggs for moi?:haha: yeah right!


----------



## poppy666

No not heavy just bright red spotting and its pissing me off now, i already did the spotting for 10 days :cry:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties :hi: :kiss:

back from my first terping assignment...it went very well!! :happydance: i really enjoyed it, and i spoke to the owner again, and he told me he'll defo have more assignments for me. :happydance: so, hopefully, it will pick up here v.v.v.v.v.v. soon!!! 

tink! poor sweetie! :hug: boy, you're just having such a hard time of it with health issues and now sickness!! 

phoebs... :haha: we all understand the preggo brain. i really do think it kills brain cells. :winkwink: 

mommyv, sure we can test together sweetie :hugs: monday or tuesday seems so faaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrr away tho at this point :haha: i guess it is better to wait tho. my lp is only 13 days, so i should have a pretty good answer one way or the other by then. i have those early 10miu tests from early pregnancy test website too. ssoooooooooooo tempting to use them early!


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all...hows things?
@poppy pain in the ass spotting:growlmad:!!:hugs:
@pk glad you got more assignments!:thumbup:
and thats it, cant remember what you all wrote while i had a 3 hour nap!!:rofl::rofl:
apart from GET YOUR OWN CREAM EGGS!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## Damita

:rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Wheres my fecking eggggggggyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

I am just lurking, don't really have much to say:nope:..just keeping to myself right now.
I would like send big :hug:to you all of ladies:flower:


----------



## poppy666

Think i'll need a shrink before next cycle at this rate :haha:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> :wave::hi: ladies,
> 
> I am just lurking, don't really have much to say:nope:..just keeping to myself right now.
> I would like send big :hug:to you all of ladies:flower:

Aww CG hope your ok :friends:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: right back atcha!! CG...all ok?
amy...nooooo fecking egg from me!!! :rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> :hugs: right back atcha!! CG...all ok?
> amy...nooooo fecking egg from me!!! :rofl:

IM ON ABOUT MY OV EGG YOU DOZY BIATCH:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Think i'll need a shrink before next cycle at this rate :haha:

you needed one anyway:haha::haha:
:wacko:<------poppy


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: right back atcha!! CG...all ok?
> amy...nooooo fecking egg from me!!! :rofl:
> 
> IM ON ABOUT MY OV EGG YOU DOZY BIATCH:haha:Click to expand...

well you cant av that from me either slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag...:haha:
no Ov yet? did you do soy again?


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Think i'll need a shrink before next cycle at this rate :haha:
> 
> you needed one anyway:haha::haha:
> :wacko:<------poppyClick to expand...

LOL Cheeky biatch :haha:


----------



## China girl

I am truely blessed ladies:flower:
I am good...just thinking alot.


----------



## LEW32

:rofl: MC- you crack me up!

Poppy- not sure if I should wish it away or wish it gets heavier for you- but just hope it gets sorted out soon!

Coral- yup- got a few pix, but they were kinda blurry. Made the best one my new avatar :)
She did a few 3D ones and it looks like an alien growing in my belly- really freaky!


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Think i'll need a shrink before next cycle at this rate :haha:
> 
> you needed one anyway:haha::haha:
> :wacko:<------poppyClick to expand...
> 
> LOL Cheeky biatch :haha:Click to expand...

cheeky but not a liar!! :rofl::rofl: naa you not that bad poppy!:tease::hugs:


----------



## LEW32

alien baby:shock:
 



Attached Files:







3dalienbaby.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## poppy666

LOL Can tell you had a good nap :haha: Mmmm i need food so gonna go eat, im popping to Asda after tea for another test, it should be BFN now fx. will post it later :happydance:


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: right back atcha!! CG...all ok?
> amy...nooooo fecking egg from me!!! :rofl:
> 
> IM ON ABOUT MY OV EGG YOU DOZY BIATCH:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> well you cant av that from me either slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag...:haha:
> no Ov yet? did you do soy again?Click to expand...

noppppe i didnt just done monitor x


----------



## mothercabbage

ugh! eat! :sick: i feel more alive but more sick!! :haha: ah well, deal wiv it claire!!!
amy FXd that egg comes soon hun x


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: lew :baby: dingdong xxx


----------



## pk2of8

hey china...that's how i felt yesterday sweetie :hugs: 

poppy, i hope you have a neg hpt sweetie :kiss: i would think the spotting is just a result of the m/c and d&c hun. probably will be all regulated if you get af on the 19th and then back to normal for u sweetie :hugs:

amy i was wondering the same thing...did u take the soy this cycle? glad to see you sweetie...hope your nan is doing a little better :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

ah, amy u just answered mc's question about the soy... sweetie i stalked your chart and you said before that you have pcos right? your temps up and down like that and delayed ov can be indication of that. if so, the soy will help you ov hun... :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

well you guys certainly had a lot to say this morning. by the time i wake up at 1pm :haha: its already 6pm for you guys and a lot of you have gone. lets see what i remember hereee..

cg-whats wronggg?:hugs:

poppy-if its af at least its your fresh start and signal to go go go this month! i hope you get it all figured out, ugh!

lew-what a cute alien baby:happydance: glad it all went well!

mc-nice avatar, you pretty sick now? have you thrown up yet? (why do i caare about that?? lol gosh) those creamy egg things.. are those the chocolate yummy goopy filled ones? oh yum. my doctor said no/very little chocolate bc of the :baby:? well she gave me a list of 293237434 things actually lol.

pk-your temps are looking very niceee, hopefully we will see them go up even more in the next couple days!

as for me-today.. i am a.. BLUEBERRY:happydance: something that finally seems tangible! 5 more weeks until i really feel "safe" about :baby: sticking around, although it is starting to feel more real. bbs are SO SORE theyve never felt like this beforeee. no ms yet today, but i just woke up a half hour ago:haha: i have been so tired, ive been getting up at 1pm, going to bed at midnight, and also taking a several hour nap in the middle of the day. oh.. and today is 7 days in a row of NO SPOTTING:happydance:


----------



## LEW32

:hi: Hopes! Congrats on the blueberry and no spotting!!! You have another scan soon, right?


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> ah, amy u just answered mc's question about the soy... sweetie i stalked your chart and you said before that you have pcos right? your temps up and down like that and delayed ov can be indication of that. if so, the soy will help you ov hun... :hugs:

no they were up cos i was ill on those days hun xx


----------



## Hopes314

tink i hope you feel better, seems youve felt crappy for quite a while now.


----------



## Hopes314

LEW32 said:


> :hi: Hopes! Congrats on the blueberry and no spotting!!! You have another scan soon, right?

thanks! yes i have a scan next wednesday, i'll be around 8 weeks. i feel lucky to have a doctor that will send me for scans so often, especially with me being such a worrier!


----------



## pk2of8

mrsamyrach said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> ah, amy u just answered mc's question about the soy... sweetie i stalked your chart and you said before that you have pcos right? your temps up and down like that and delayed ov can be indication of that. if so, the soy will help you ov hun... :hugs:
> 
> no they were up cos i was ill on those days hun xxClick to expand...

right...i remember you saying that. i was thinking more about the sharp ups and downs like you had last cycle...sorry i didn't explain that well. anyway, i was also thinking about your temps being so low (below 97.0 consistently). i remember reading something online about that...that it was indicative of something, but i'm going to have to search to see if i can find it again. i'll let you know if i find it sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Amy your not the only one waiting for your egg huni, mines taking it's time to arrive aswell:growlmad: getting a bit pee'd off too


----------



## Hopes314

i love how we all look up EVERYTHING online:haha: ive never met so many people like me in one place before! lol


----------



## China girl

Google is Great!!!:thumbup:


----------



## pk2of8

maybe that's why we all found each other and bnb hopes :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

I have a question PK are those tests from Early Pregnancy Test .com and have you ever used the 25miu ones from them before and if you have are they prone to evaps? Any other ladies out there use these tests and find them prone to evaps? I used these with both my other pregnancies and never had an evap but have heard bad things about them more recently. Thanks


----------



## Hopes314

mommyv-i cant help you with the earlypregnancytests.com hpts, but i can tell you that i order ic's from amazon its like 50 for 12$ or something like that, and ive never had an evap on those.


----------



## pk2of8

well, i can't seem to find it right now amy...but in general what i'm finding is that very low pre-ov temps can be indicative of either an issue with estrogen or thyroid issue. :shrug: or it could just be normal for you. 

so i guess like with everything else we google-obsessed ding dongs search up, it could go either way :rofl::haha: :shrug:


----------



## pk2of8

hey mommyv, i got my 10miu actually from early-pregnancy-tests.com (with the dashes). i know it's confusing b/c there's another website w/o the dashes. i've never tried the 25miu, but last cycle i did not have any evaps on the 10miu. :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

okay thanks ladies

Hopes if this month isn't it for me I'm going to try to find the ones from amazon 50pg tests for $12 is awesome especially if they don't get evaps


----------



## MommyV

Pk I'm pretty sure that's the same site I used maybe not but they just started carrying the 10miu tests. Oh well I took a test this pm crazy I know at only 7dpo and got a line but I'm pretty pos it's an evap. I just don't understand I never used to get evaps before I wonder if it's the way the tests are made now or if my body is just different.


----------



## poppy666

Just tested and a very very faint line so should be BFN by weekend :happydance:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> Amy your not the only one waiting for your egg huni, mines taking it's time to arrive aswell:growlmad: getting a bit pee'd off too

i think mine will be tomoz as i ovd cd18 last month wityh soy


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> well, i can't seem to find it right now amy...but in general what i'm finding is that very low pre-ov temps can be indicative of either an issue with estrogen or thyroid issue. :shrug: or it could just be normal for you.
> 
> so i guess like with everything else we google-obsessed ding dongs search up, it could go either way :rofl::haha: :shrug:

fuck knows pk tbh lol


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Amy last 2 months on soy I ov'd on day 15, this month however I got a really dark line on the opk on day 16 and still havn't seen a substantial temp rise..

Just gonna chill out a bit I think, I'm worse waiting for O than I am in the TWW:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

it's so hard to figure out i know girls! :hugs:

mommyv....oooohhhhhhh now i'm tempted to test!!! but no. must. resist. urge..... :haha: i'll wait.... plus it's not fmu, and plus if money gets any tighter then i'll have a hard time buying more, so i'll wait...maybe til 9dpo at least.... :wacko: :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well af nearly gone woopp been very busy today with the sons 11th birthday x x x x


----------



## poppy666

Aww bless hope he enjoyed hid birthday :happydance:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> Amy last 2 months on soy I ov'd on day 15, this month however I got a really dark line on the opk on day 16 and still havn't seen a substantial temp rise..
> 
> Just gonna chill out a bit I think, I'm worse waiting for O than I am in the TWW:haha:

im just chilling this month to be honest shagged monday morning and this morning thats all xx


----------



## caz & bob

poppy he did hun got loads of money il post a pic of him blowing the candles out haha i no hes a bit old for candles but i made him blow them out hahaha xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Ahh not too old... i still buy my boys a cake with candles, but once they hit 18 i bought them a Barbie cake :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

here the pic poppy x
 



Attached Files:







deans 11th birthday x.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jenny Penn

My SIL just had a baby girl :) thats her 3rd girl! her name is Lillie, she's 6'10lb and 51cm x


----------



## MommyV

PK don't bother testing the evaps are the worst. I've seen some ladies get lines that were evaps and others get lines that were early bfp's but 7dpo and in the afternoon unless I o'd earlier than I thought those are definately evaps. Of course I took two and the one did seem darker than the other and both had lines but then I took a frer and it was completely neg so I'm just being silly. I originally thought that I would take one so I would know what the bfn looked like on these tests now but that didn't really work. Oh well I'm def getting the 50 tests for $12 off of Amazon then I can test away.


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> here the pic poppy x

Awwww bless Caz he dont seem bothered about blowing candles out :happydance::happydance: x


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies

Poppy glad the line is getting fainter hun:dohh:

Dm maybe you O'ed today Hun, the temp wont go up til tomorrow if so.

Lew I love your new avatar pic so cute :baby: I think the 3d scans always look a little strange but I bet it was cool to watch. Ive never had a 3d one.

Amy hope you o soon, too.

Hopes yay for your u/s next week. Mine is next Thursday and I'm so excited:happydance:

PK glad the job went well today and lots of :dust: for testing time. 

Hi everyone else and good luck to any testers, we need more bfp's!


----------



## pk2of8

awww :hugs: mommyv....the evaps and bfn's are so hard to deal with :cry: 

caz, very sweet pic of your son! happy bday to him! :hugs: my son just turned 11 also on 18th dec. :flower: it's a fun age with the boys, but he's driving me nuts with he and his 13yo sister constantly at each other's throats! :wacko: the 2 in the middle...very competetive :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> My SIL just had a baby girl :) thats her 3rd girl! her name is Lillie, she's 6'10lb and 51cm x

Jenny congratulations sweetie, such a lovely name and good weight :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

yes Jenny congrats to your sil :hugs: i have a niece named Lilly...so adorable, she's 2 now and a little spitfire :haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Thats what I was thinking Coral, Might still catch that little eggie tonight then Fx'd!

Wish hubby would hurry up and get home, getting fed up with it just being me and a 5 yr old in the house!


----------



## poppy666

I know the feeling PK Gage n Wade always at it and when OH comes home he gets in the middle of it THEN i lose the plot and rant at the lot of them :growlmad:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ohh and huge congrats Aunty Jenny:happydance::happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Mommyv are u sure they are evaps maybe v v early bfp's?


----------



## Damita

Jenny Penn said:


> My SIL just had a baby girl :) thats her 3rd girl! her name is Lillie, she's 6'10lb and 51cm x

:happydance:aw congrats Auntie Jenny :thumbup:


----------



## Damita

MommyV said:


> PK don't bother testing the evaps are the worst. I've seen some ladies get lines that were evaps and others get lines that were early bfp's but 7dpo and in the afternoon unless I o'd earlier than I thought those are definately evaps. Of course I took two and the one did seem darker than the other and both had lines but then I took a frer and it was completely neg so I'm just being silly. I originally thought that I would take one so I would know what the bfn looked like on these tests now but that didn't really work. Oh well I'm def getting the 50 tests for $12 off of Amazon then I can test away.

I had to the same thing, two evaps in a throw.. and then took a frer and it was neg too..


----------



## Jenny Penn

My Brother and SIl now have 3 girls called Ellie, Abbie and Lillie. Do u notice a theme lol!?
Thanks for all the messages girls, im thrilled and don't feel any bitterness about the whole situation just feel love for my beautiful new niece :)

Im glad to be on cd1 too, im on a mission this cycle!!! Im going to be strict with my prenatals, im doing soy days 3-7 and have a huge supply of opk's and hpt's. Feeling positive again :) 
Also im glad that i noticed the massive amounts of ewcm on cd 24 and 25 last cycle so i can assume that i ovulated late on cd26 and had a 14 day LP, this way i have an explanation for my long cycle rather than just think there is something wrong with me x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny you using preseed or concieve plus too? x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hmm i forgot about that Poppy, thanks for reminding me. I think i will pick up some conceive plus tomorrow :) i've used pre seed before but im thinking a cycle of all new products lol so lets give the conceive plus a go x


----------



## poppy666

Well i gave my preseed to my sister and was going to get it back, but dont want to go down so maybe a trip to Boots next week for concieve plus is in order :happydance: ive even bought a new tub of folic acid cos i didnt want to start using the last batch i bought from last pregnancy :dohh: I know i sound weird :wacko:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Yeah get some conceive plus Poppy and have a fresh start and who knows maybe we'll both get our conceive plus bfp's :) FX
Well night night ladies, sorry i ain't been able to read bak and see how u r all getting on been a busy couple of days and so is tomorrow but hope everyone is ok and chin up people and lets get 2011 started with some beautiful bfp's!!! x


----------



## babydream

Hi girls, hope all okay, just lurking around, reading your posts, but not much to report from me. Had a shitty day, i'm feeling a bit depressed about my stupid cycle and have been drinking beer. 

Congrats Jenny on your new niece xx, Tink hope you feel better soon hunni, Lew great news about scan sure result will be fine, poppy not sure what the bleeding is but hope nothing bad xx, DM gl for ov, Damita sorry for bfn, Phoebe you funny girl got me giggle, PK good news about job. Hi coral, lupine, ladyb and all the other ding dongs, sorry if missed anyone. Ooohh, MC, 2hrs in the bath???? ffs i'm going to bed!!

Good night my lovelies, i'll be on tomorrow as i'm OOOOFFFFFF, yaaaaaay!!!!


----------



## LEW32

Congrats Aunty Jenny! That's lovely!

:hi: everyone else! FXing for all the TTC Ding dongs this month- its cold and dark this month, not much better to do than :sex: away, right? 

Migraine coming on and have SO much work to catch up on...urgh....


----------



## poppy666

Night Jenny and Babydream :hugs:

Lew migraines are a shitter but i never got them when pregnant :wacko: i usually get around 4 in a month, as long as i stay off the chocolate and cheese... they seem to trigger mine, i hate the Aura i get before getting one i cant see a bloody thing for about 20 minutes apart from zig zag lines that flash disturbing my vision :growlmad:

Get your head down sweetie xx


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: poppy @ oh getting involved between wade and gage (you did say it was those 2 didnt you??) arguing and then you losing the plot! you sound like me! :haha::rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

DM fx you catch that eggy tonight (if you haven't already with the bd'ing you've been doing!! :winkwink:

Jenny, this sounds like it will be a great cycle for you sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> :haha: poppy @ oh getting involved between wade and gage (you did say it was those 2 didnt you??) arguing and then you losing the plot! you sound like me! :haha::rofl:

PK i always lose the plot :haha: when Rhys lived at home i had them all at it, but they soon shut up when i loose it lol x


----------



## mrsamyrach

2 hours in bath cabbage fecking wrinkly tits


----------



## MommyV

I wish it was a early bfp but I'm not too sure took 2 different ic's and both had lines the second being darker but now that they're dried I would say that the line is very grey and faded I'll probably test again in the am and then wait over the weekend. I'm also wondering if I o'd earlier than I thought. FF say cd21 and there is also a possibility for cd16 but I never got a pos opk which is pretty normal for me.


----------



## pk2of8

that's a big difference between 16 and 21 mommyv. i hope you get it figured out sweetie. maybe your test in the am will be more definitive. can you post pics of the ones from today? :hugs:

poppy :haha: so glad to know i'm not the only raving lunatic around here when the kids all go at it :rofl: :winkwink: i swear i can't stand it when they all start picking at each other!!! :wacko::growlmad:


----------



## MommyV

Pk maybe you can check out my chart it's all updated I just really don't know I kinda of feel like I o'd at cd21 but it could have been cd16 also pics would do no good they are pretty much invisible I'll just keep testing and if I am pg the lines will get darker if not they will stay the same and I'll know that's the line to expect on these tests.


----------



## pk2of8

yeah i can see why you're not sure sweetie :wacko: possible it could have been cd16, but then why would you have ewcm on 20 and 21?? do you check your cp at all and were you checking it around those times? it's not considered a primary fertility sign b/c it changes so much and CAN be unreliable, but it can be helpful if you're trying to confirm ov. 

also do you remember which day was your darkest opk?? even if you felt none of them were ever positive.... maybe you should try a different brand opk. opk's come in different sensitivities (like hpt's)...some are more/less sensitive than others, so it might not hurt to try a different brand and see if you get better (clearer) results. i don't know for sure, but i think the "Answer" brand are more sensitive than the CVS store brand. i just think that b/c of the experience i had with the Answer ones a few cycles ago. they were positive for me longer than the CVS ones. i haven't tried others, but just a suggestion if you have a "next cycle."

otherwise, mommyv, it's kind of hard to guess where you might have ov'd and where your actual coverline should be. IF your coverline is actually lower than what ff has chosen, then i would think you ov'd on cd16. otherwise, i'd say just stick with the cd21 for now. i know it's so frustrating, but you may not figure out actual o date until af starts b/c you know your lp length, right? :shrug: how's your cm been during the last week? (sorry for the 20 questions hun :haha:)

sorry i guess i'm really not much help :nope: but hopefully we'll come to a better understanding ofit in the next couple of days or so :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well its snowing her again today so i took the dogs over the field they loved it hers some pics and af has gone wooppp xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0100.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2









Photo-0101.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2









Photo-0102.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

hi im lurking on and off. been so ill :( aaaaaaaaaacccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooo! hope your all ok xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

G'morning luvs :hi:

caz, what beautiful pics....just looks SOOOOOOOO cold :cold::cold: 

:aww: poor tink...sending you some get better prayers and :hugs:

i'm feeling down again. such a roller coaster of emotions. i don't think we've got it this cycle. i think my temps have peaked and it's "all downhill" for the rest of my cycle :nope:


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,

Where is everybody this am? 

I tested this am bfn. I expected that I am quite sure that if I crosscheck other signs that cd21 was o day. My opk's never really got super dark not even really super close to the second line but I would say the darkest quickest appearing line was around a day or two before cd21. So now I'll just wait over the weekend and test again on Mon and probably every day after that until af shows.


----------



## MommyV

Caz love the pics it look so nice to be able to let your dogs out to run. We have to take our dog on a leash because although we live in a very small city it is a city.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all...
@amy....babydream......i had a bath then fell asleep with connor on the bed....soooo sleepy:haha: sorry babydream....xx
hope your all well,im not too bad today a bit sicky but not as bad as yesterday...been to MW she asked 100000 questions,weighted and measured me, took 3 lots of bloods, i asked her the questions i wanted to and she promised to keep an eye on the size of baby as connor was big!! also she recognised me!!! from being preg with connor, he is only 22 month old so it was nice to have a familiar face!:happydance: anyway time for connors sleep so time for mine!! :haha: xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

noooooooooooooooooooo fecking egg

8 highs on trot x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey dingdongs! Had a busy few days so not really been on, just read back a few pages because Im having a lazy day :blush: 
Congrats on being an aunty again jenny! 
Lots of luck to jenny & poppy with their newly armed cycles!
Goodluck with bfp mommy v! 
Caz your dogs are lovely, walking them in the snow is the best congrats for af going! Hope the ill dingdongs get better soon :hugs: 
Aww pk sorry your down lovely :hugs: 
MC :haha: at your avatar! 
Amy- Thats not good :dohh: hope you get your peak soon it must be making you crazy! :hugs:

Asfm- I am willing myself to feel implantation :haha: I am feeling I might have done it this cycle more than any other :shrug: so hopefully Im right! I got lots of cm this time a lot more that normal but Im not sure if its cause I used epo until ov, I have stopped checking cp regularly just in case a few days ago it was medium, firm, closed though. Not really any symptoms that I have noticed except the odd stomach ache but they arent exactly rare for me oh and I had a really itch nipple yesterday :blush: oh noticed me keep trying to scratch it and was like will you leave it alone please cause its really off putting :haha: But just feeling really optimistic

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LR got everything crossed for you my sweet :dust::dust::dust:

PK its like world war three when it kicks off here and yep like you im a lunatic if i have to intervene especially if OH butts in to their arguements cos he's like a kid and carries the arguement on all day ( i could be done for murder when they all get me into that state) :rofl::rofl:

MC Soooooooooo glad you got bloods done sweetie and hope you got a bit more energy today cos i know how hard it is with little one's :hugs:

afm still confused its like im on a really light period :shrug: its a bright fresh bleed and if i check my cp there is loads there mixed with mucus ( sorry tmi) im having to use something today, ive got af pains and backache so im really messed up and dont know if to class it as my af :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

just having a brew and biscuits as ive just woke from a nap,,theres no such thing as tmi on this thread!!:haha: as for the bleed poppy..:shrug: im sure it will regulate soon, are you counting this as cd1?


----------



## poppy666

Thats the frustrating bit MC i dunno if to count it as CD1 then start the Soy tomorrow or not :wacko: what would you advice? x

Glad you had a nap you really need it running around after connor x


----------



## mothercabbage

:dohh: you just said you didnt know if it was af? how thick am i :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

i would go with cd1...what harm can it do?? opk in 10 days,see how you get on....im not clued up on soy...can you not take it if no af??if you can then i would take it as if your bleed is CD1....but thats what i would do xxx
ps my sleep was bliss thanx :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

LOL I confuse myself dont worry :dohh:

I mean is it possible to have a light period after a mc? i thought maybe it be heavy.. think i will see how the flow is tomorrow and if the same gonna class tomorrow as CD2 and take the Soy on CD3 instead to just make sure its af x


----------



## mothercabbage

good plan:thumbup: xx


----------



## poppy666

Thats another thing i got a big fat positive on OPK Monday then it went negative by Wednesday if the egg didnt fertilise dunno if it can die and travel down so quick to give me a period 2 days later :dohh:

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh bollox :haha:


----------



## poppy666

This is a situation when Dr Tink or Google Queen PK needs to be here :haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Girlies.

Hmmmm a brew and bickies sounds like a plan:haha:

Poppy I think it's best you wait and see if it gets any heavier(like you said), if you take the soy mid cycle it can delay af even further!


----------



## Hopes314

mc-glad you got your appointment out of the way and are feeling better today. i dont have much ms today so far either, although i just woke up a half hour ago. seems night time is worse for me than day.

lupine-yay i hope this is your bfp on the way!! when do you plan to start testing?

asfm-its snowinggggg here again:happydance:
Question-last night husband and i messed around a little (we couldnt hold off any longer, its been over a month already!) and afterward i had intermittent cramping for about a half hour. like every few minutes id have a cramp. i was pretty concerned but the cramps got farther apart and less painful and then disappeared all together after about a half hour. it wasnt TERRIBLY painful, but different. have any of you had this/should i be concerned? everything is back to normal today.


----------



## mothercabbage

well poppy ive heard of +opk just before af.....when women use them as hpt they sometimes get +OPK and then period comes....maybe thats what happened with you???...yes i think tink needs to get online...lol....hope your ok today tink!!:hugs:
hopes....prob just the sex....if no bleeding i wouldnt worry...xx


----------



## Hopes314

poppy- what mc mentioned, ive heard of that too and experienced it. ive gotten positive opks before af. i think its because hormones go a little crazy during af, even my temps go silly during that time!


----------



## mrsamyrach

wheres myyy fecking egg xx

poppy what i can remember i had a period bout 4-5 weeks after mmc and it were like really mucusy with blood i took at preg test which was neg so classed it as a period but i weouldny take soy until you get back to some kind of normailty xx


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> poppy- what mc mentioned, ive heard of that too and experienced it. ive gotten positive opks before af. i think its because hormones go a little crazy during af, even my temps go silly during that time!

Ive never heard of it before lol but if you have gotten a positive before af it must be possible x

Amy im in two minds now about the Soy especially not knowing if its af or not and like DM said it may delay or totally mess my cycle :hugs:

Im just pissed off and so want my body back to normal :cry:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> poppy- what mc mentioned, ive heard of that too and experienced it. ive gotten positive opks before af. i think its because hormones go a little crazy during af, even my temps go silly during that time!
> 
> Ive never heard of it before lol but if you have gotten a positive before af it must be possible x
> 
> Amy im in two minds now about the Soy especially not knowing if its af or not and like DM said it may delay or totally mess my cycle :hugs:
> 
> Im just pissed off and so want my body back to normal :cry:Click to expand...

pops some feckers pinched my egg:wacko:

i know you want to get back on the bandwagon hun but just ride this bleeding out see how it goes xx


----------



## mothercabbage

awww poppy, must be frustrating...:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: Amy who pinched your egg lol how long you been waiting or when should it have appeared? x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ohh Poppy it must be soo frustrating hun!

I've felt more pressure this month after my chemical last month, but thats got nothing on what you went through:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

hi girls,

Amy sorry your egg is lost! stupid egg! hurry up!

Poppy, yes I have heard of possitve opk right before af too, maybe leave soy for now until you figure out whats going on:hugs:

Hopes, as long as no bleeding I'm sure its all ok hun.

Hi cabs, how ya feeling? glad you got your bloods done today, hope it is all ok:hugs:

Lew did you get any nub shots during your scan? we could have gender guesses? I am hoping to get a nub shot next week as I'm so impatient!:haha:

tink hope your feeling better hun:hugs:

Nothing new for me just trying to decide what to make for dinner can't be bothered! ugh


----------



## coral11680

hi DM :hi: did your temps go up today?


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> :rofl::rofl: Amy who pinched your egg lol how long you been waiting or when should it have appeared? x

pffffff i thought it was coming today but fecking noooooo think easter rabbit has borrowed it xxxxxxxx:nope:


----------



## coral11680

just had a peak at your chart, looks like they did a bit so maybe you o'ed yest?


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww coral who's the avatar????


----------



## coral11680

thats my little boy Ryan the day he was born :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: ryan...cutie


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Coral,

Only a little, but that may be because I didn't get at least 3 hours sleep before taking it (I woke hubby up early):blush: can't remember if I got enough sleep before taking temp on Thurs either:shrug: Just gonna see what happens, cm has dried up so no point bonking tonight:haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> Hi Coral,
> 
> Only a little, but that may be because I didn't get at least 3 hours sleep before taking it (I woke hubby up early):blush: can't remember if I got enough sleep before taking temp on Thurs either:shrug: Just gonna see what happens, cm has dried up so no point bonking tonight:haha:

is your egg missing as well


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Lol Amy it's missing or been bloody delayed:shrug:


----------



## coral11680

dm the temp doesnt have to spike though the month I got my bfp my temp only went up a bit the day of O then the next day went up quite a bit:shrug: if you dryed up probably o'ed:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

i think you have Ovd dm.....and i bet you not far off either amy xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> i think you have Ovd dm.....and i bet you not far off either amy xx

my fadge is as dry as gandhis flipflop x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey guys. Not any better yet really, been asleep most of the day. Sat up with a honey and lemon, hopefully tomorrow will be better. I haven't had flu like this EVER! I had chest pains and all sorts last night, almost rang ambulance. Tiny bit better today than last night.

Pops, some women have a return of fertile signs just before af EWCM or a positive OPK. You should have been advised and I should have told you that af may well be a lot lighter this cycle. This is because they completely cleared the lining away with your procedure. Hopefully your hormones will be back to normal now, i personally would leave the soy this month. Thats not to say thats what you should do, more that i think it would allow your hormones to regulate naturally. x

Hopes, if you orgasmed last night it would explain the cramping. Orgasms are tiny contractions, and when your pregnant may provoke cramping like you described. If all is fine with your pregnancy there is no reason why this is a bad thing. Bubba will just get a nice cuddle. As long as there is no bleeding you needn't worry. x


----------



## Hopes314

nope, no bleeding. its been 8 days since any spotting, i think its goneeee!


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo an orgasmmmmmmm....that just looks ruuude!!:rofl:.....
awww tink maybe go to docs, have you had flu jab? xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol no MC I was gonna book in last week :haha: ah well, I do feel like I'm recovering now x

:awww: lil Ryan looks so cute there Coral, made me dig out a pic of my first baby Franklyn. Here he is about to leave hospital :awww: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol @Orgasm. I am rude :rofl: 

Hopes, sure everything is fine :) I didn't stop sexual activity with DH in the early weeks, just was a little more careful and had some mild cramping just like you. 

DM I agree with MC, I suspect you have O'd, FX for confirmation soon x

Amy, think your close honey, its gotta be soon surely! x


----------



## Hopes314

all these teeny tiny baby pictures:cry:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Dr Tink im not gonna bother with the Soy this cycle your all right pfft.. one minute im not gonna try then the next minute im on a flipping mission to get pregnant :dohh: Calmmmmmmmmmmmm yourself Carolyn :haha:

Aww baby avatars may dig one out after tea im starving.


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol @Orgasm. I am rude :rofl:
> 
> Hopes, sure everything is fine :) I didn't stop sexual activity with DH in the early weeks, just was a little more careful and had some mild cramping just like you.
> 
> DM I agree with MC, I suspect you have O'd, FX for confirmation soon x
> 
> Amy, think your close honey, its gotta be soon surely! x

thanks tink. dr wasnt keen on us doing anything, she wouldnt say for sure though. husband asked if we could have sex or even just mess around, and she said "ill let you know after ultrasound, thats all i can say, i cant see inside your belly" meanwhile, i had an ultrasound just 4 days before that and all was well. husband and i like "hardly" even did it last night lol, we were terrified but apparently couldnt contain ourselves. we are used to doing it like everyday, as you all know :haha:
to be quite honest, it pissed me off that the doctor said that about sex that "she couldnt see inside my belly, she will let us know later" or whatever.. and then proceded to do a pap smear and internal exam! im sorry but a pap smear is far more invasive and irritating than gentle sex. im not liking my current doctors and will probably switch soon.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Pops, you can still be on a mission. Get some conceive plus me and coral got on well with it :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

hmmm yeah I have to agree with you Hopes. Well at least you have got some early scans to reassure you out of it though. She certainly sounds thorough lol x


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> hmmm yeah I have to agree with you Hopes. Well at least you have got some early scans to reassure you out of it though. She certainly sounds thorough lol x

i dont know how it works with you guy's pregnancies, but here, we pick a hospital or "practice" and that practice has a "series" of doctors, say, 4. and you have to see each doctor at least one time during your pregnancy. then when its time for delivery, whichever doctor is on call at the hospital that day and that time is the one that will be delivering the baby. apparently at the hospital/practice that i chose, pap smears are just what they do at your second appointment, and they "always" try to get an 8 week ultrasound to "confirm viability." so when they sent me before and saw that i wasn't 8 weeks, they decided i needed another one 2 weeks later to "confirm viability" that just irritates me that they even call it that sorry. so basically what im saying is i have yet to see the same doctor more than once, and they are all just giving generic responses and following their little pattern that they do with all their patients.


----------



## mothercabbage

awww franklyn..:awww: im going to put one of connor up when 1st born, dont have any of chloe on the laptop as a tiny baby....


----------



## Hopes314

^about my above complaint:

i'm sure tons of places have the same protocol that i am going through with the hospital that i chose, however, my main complaint here is that that doctor sat there and gave me instruction to not have sex, yet continued her stupid routine internal exam and pap five minutes later.


----------



## Hopes314

rant over. am going to breathe now.


ahh mc teeny tiny baby avatar!! aw


----------



## mothercabbage

yes hopes i can understand your "pissed off-ness" at the doc...we dont get internals here,thank heavens...hate that!


----------



## phoebe

Hi ding dongs xxx:hi::hi:
Could u all please help out a Dum dum in despair please? whay do i need to get/buy? I am having a complete no-brainer and have no idea of what i need. My head has turned into mush:dohh: abnd i dont have a scooby of what to do. And my o/h has been on at me saying that i need lists etc, so my brain has fried n died i am afraid. Was in mothercare y-day but got so overwhelmed that i juat panicked and managed to leave my card in there. Cheers lovelies xxx:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

phoebe- that is probably a good question, because in your position i would be overwhelmed and not know what to buy eitherrr


----------



## phoebe

i am feeling completely confused and worried about it all. the more i try and think of stuff the more down, distressed and tearful i get. All i keep thinking now is wtf have i done??? i knew i'd fuck it up xxx


----------



## KristyHart

Hey ladies

How are you all?
xx


----------



## coral11680

aww cute babies, did I start something with the avatars:haha: cute franklyn, Connor and is it Korben Pops?

Phoebe there is a lot to buy but i found this for you you may not need all that but gives you some ideas:thumbup:
https://www.emmasdiary.co.uk/pregnancy/other_useful_pregnancy_info/article/Baby_shopping_checklist


----------



## coral11680

Hi Kristy :hi:

Hopes that was how is was with my first baby, I went to a practice that had 4 docs and i saw a different one everytime! With my second I decided I didn't want that ao I chose a practice with just one doctor who just happened to be from the old practice so I sort of knew him. I much preferred that.


----------



## phoebe

thanks coral ur a life saver xxx:hugs::hugs: will stop crying and panicking and get started xxxthanks again xx:kiss:


----------



## coral11680

your welcome phoebe also if you plan to bottle feed you will need them too of course!


----------



## pk2of8

hey girlies! 

ok, first, poppy.... sweetie, i don't know whether to count this as cd1 or not, BUT i agree with DM and tink, and i don't think you should take the soy yet...at least, not until you're positive about af. if you take it mid-cycle, it can mess up your cycle, PLUS if you did happen to ovulate this week and conceive, the soy can cause problems with the pg. i forget if it was birth defects or mc or what, but it's not good to take if pg, so i think you should just hold off on that one thing. everything else (conceive plus, opk's, etc) i'd say go for it if you feel ready hun.:hugs:

next hopes... yep, like tink said...the cramps can be caused from mini contractions after the "big O" :haha: however, this is your first pg and your body is very tiny...i would just say to be careful about it. normally it's totally safe to have :sex: during the first tri, but with the spotting and such, i'd just try to be careful for a while. i say that just b/c i am petite and "when i was young" :wacko: my ex and i had a hard time holding off too, but i had active pre-term labor for weeks with my first pg before we even knew it, b/c i didn't realize that's what it was. and the big O always caused an increase in the real contractions too. i'm sure everything is fine with you, i would just say be careful. 

as for the doc's office/practice... i would defo switch if i were you. just my personal preference. i've never gone to a group practice like that, and i never will b/c of all the things i've heard from my sisters and other ladies like you're describing. when i was pg with my son, my doc had just joined a practice with another doc or 2 and they were always trying to get me to see one of the others. you can refuse. i always did and insisted on "MY" doc. it's your right to see whom you choose. 

phoebe, dear...don't stress about what to buy sweetie :hugs: it's still early days yet, and you have plenty of time to get it all together! do you guys in the UK do baby showers? I would never buy very much til after the baby shower. especially with your first, you always get SO MUCH stuff!!! you may not need to buy hardly anything at all after that! :winkwink: if you don't do baby showers, still you don't need a lot right off the bat...you don't need things like high chair right away or a big crib or a lot of toys, so just take it a little at a time. we all know how overwhelming it can be, but don't worry sweetie :hugs: you'll be totally prepared by the time :baby: ding dong arrives :kiss:

dm, i think maybe you ov'd yesterday...like the other girls said, especially if you dried up today. that's typically a big clue. :hugs:

amy :hugs: i hope your eggy shows up v v soon sweetie!

:hi: coral and tink! coral, glad you're feeling better hun and poor tink!!! how rotten to be so sick! you really did yourself in during the holidays sweetie :hugs: i hope you get better soon!

hi kristy! any news on what's going on with dh? next appointment? we're still waiting for our new policy cards, so i haven't made an appointment for my dh yet. i suppose i should get on it... part of me keeps hoping we'll just have that miracle and it'll happen w/o needing the docs so i keep putting it off :sad1:


----------



## pk2of8

dang i'm going to have to see if i can scan in any old piccies of the kiddos when they were newborn...don't have any at all on the computer it was ages ago!!! :wacko:...


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies...

Poppy- I kinda agree with everyone else- let you body sort itself before diving into the soy....

I LOVE all the cutie baby pix! :awww:

Amy- FX your eggy shows itself soon!

Coral- no really good nub pix. I will try to post 2 of the best pix for good nub guesses, but not sure they are clear enough!


----------



## pk2of8

well double dang it...i can't get to the boxes with the old piccies in them...heavy stuff on top. will have to wait for dh to get home :dohh:


----------



## LEW32

Here are the 2 scan pix of the whole :baby:

Any nub guesses? I am clueless about how to tell. I can't wait to find out though!
 



Attached Files:







11weekultrasound.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 7









11weekultrasound2.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## poppy666

Coral yep its master korben a day old :hugs:

PK yep not touching Soy till next cycle this cycle got my head spinning so nothing i can do till the next month x


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Here are the 2 scan pix of the whole :baby:
> 
> Any nub guesses? I am clueless about how to tell. I can't wait to find out though!

Im gonna say a boy :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

man now you girls got me wishing i could look back at all my old piccies :dohh: stupid boxes......

lew, such cute scan pics, but looks like they're profile, so won't be able to see nub... :winkwink:


----------



## pk2of8

good grief i feel like this cycle has just drrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggggeeeed on forever!!!!! i keep thinking i must be on cycle 10 by now.... :sad1:


----------



## LEW32

yeah, I see people posting profile pix all the time on First Tri asking for nub guesses- but don't understand how you can tell!
I have a few face on 3D ones- but they are kinda blurry and can't make heads or tails of them at all!


----------



## pk2of8

i've told myself i'm not going to test early girls unless i have a huge temp spike one of these mornings. :wacko:


----------



## Hopes314

lew- do you have like a "feeling" of it being either a boy or girl? when will you find out do you know?


----------



## poppy666

This is korben's 11wk scan aww cant wait to go through that again :happydance:

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Korben/babypics006.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> i've told myself i'm not going to test early girls unless i have a huge temp spike one of these mornings. :wacko:

Is that a definate? lol i know you PK :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

pk- i never got any huge temp spikes even after getting a few bfps. they stayed "up" like 97.9-98.4ish, but i never had a crazy spike or anything. so you never knowwww :)


----------



## coral11680

Hi pk :hi:

get those pics out so we can see:haha:

Lew I can't see the nub but I'm guessing girl!

Poppy awww :awww: baby Korben

Hopes I agree with PK its not too late to change. Like I said I wasn't happy the first time around so did things differently the second time.

Is anyone trying for a VBAC? I'm not sure about it


----------



## LEW32

awww...cute scan pic Popps!
It will be your turn again soon- i can feel it!

Hopes- I had a 'feeling' it was a girl...and a dream. But not sure, that might just be wishful thinking because OH and I both said we would like a girl... I would be ecstatic with a boy too, mind you, but always just pictured myself with a girl :baby: for some reason.


----------



## LEW32

pk- I agree with Hopes...my temps were very erratic the month I got my bfp... Here's a look at my chart from then...
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 81.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## coral11680

Lew I have had 2 girl dreams also but like you might be wishful thinking as both my kids want a girl and I think I would too, but again would be just as happy with a healthy boy!

Tink, I know your sick so dont know when you'll read this. I just wanted to ask if you know whether partners are allowed in for the 12 week scan at the hospital? My hubby took the day off but I read they can't come in!


----------



## Hopes314

lew- i would love a girl too! but recently ive been having a "feeling" and dreams too.. that its a :baby:boy in there. weird right lol

anybody else ever have a "feeling" in their pregnancy it was boy or girl? a little early for me to be worrying about this right :haha: cant help it of coursee! husband and i decided months before becoming pg that we will NOT find out the sex of the baby until birth, so we will just have to spend all these months guessing!


----------



## LEW32

wow Hopes...I give you props for patience....no way could i wait that long to know! 8 weeks feels forever away and that's just to the 20 week mark!

Lots of people I know have been having girls lately...so maybe girls all around!

Although its more likely for me to have a boy- OH's family are all boys!


----------



## poppy666

My ex hubby his side all boys so knew id have boys ( eldest 3 are ex's) half n half with my OH so may get lucky next time with a girl x


----------



## Hopes314

LEW32 said:


> wow Hopes...I give you props for patience....no way could i wait that long to know! 8 weeks feels forever away and that's just to the 20 week mark!
> 
> Lots of people I know have been having girls lately...so maybe girls all around!
> 
> Although its more likely for me to have a boy- OH's family are all boys!

i actually pretty much lack patience, but i just keep trying to think, how fun and exciting it would be to have the baby and hear the dr or husband say "its a boy!" or "its a girl!" how fun!!

however, im sure i will be scrutinizing every scan pic and any sign i can pick out for the next however many months! will drive you all up a wall lol


----------



## LEW32

poppy- I am hoping for your girl stronger than me having my own- seriously!

Coral- I wonder if there is any truth to the 'feeling' or if it really is just wishful thinking....

Hopes- I don't mind helping you scrutinize! Wish my pics were clearer!


----------



## poppy666

Awww thats a lovely thing to say, but im hoping you get your little girl :hugs: then you can have the boy next :haha::haha:


----------



## Hopes314

lew your pics arent bad, i just dont know what im looking for! i mean i know boys have penises lol. but in terms of how things look on an ultrasound.. ill have to do my homework and read up on it! on google probably :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just started to read back and saw your message Coral. I read that partners had to sit out side till they had located a heartbeat etc. But when I went DH just cam straight in with me, so who knows. I saw a dad sitting outside while i was there and then they called him in halfway through. So maybe different sonographers have different ways. Either way I'm sure he will be invited in to see x

Right off to read the other posts x


----------



## Hopes314

tink and coral- i would be pretty angry if they told my husband to wait outside until they found a heartbeat. i think thats horrible! not only do i need him there for comfort during an awkward, nerve-wracking time, but also its a joy i absolutely want him to share with me -- the WHOLE time! ugh

I even have my husband come in for the prenatal visits and for all the horrible pap smears and internal exams! lol he's getting the FULL experience i suppose


----------



## LEW32

I do find that strange that the husband wouldn't be allowed in the entire time....
OH was there for my full experience too...even if I wasn't sure I wanted him there for parts- like the pap...hehe

Hopes....here is and interesting article on gender prediction with links to other sites.
https://www.parentdish.co.uk/2009/06/03/nub-theory-baby-gender-prediction-at-12-weeks/


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hopes- I plan to test on 20th as it should be about a week late for af :)
MC, Poppy, Coral, Tink- Love your avatars they are so cute, spent the day with SIL today so Im extra super broody as we went baby shopping and was feeling it kicking :cloud9:
DM, Amy- I wonder where your eggs are someone stole them? :O
Tink- You havent got H1N1 have you? :hugs:
Just to join in even though Im not even pregnant (hoping that statement is wrong) I have always wanted a girl but have a really strong feeling I will have a boy although Im happy just having a baby of my own :) I will be finding out as soon as possible and my OH will make sure he is allowed in to my scans he won't take no for an answer.
Ooo and i broke a few toes and possibly my foot yesterday, i was getting a parrot cage out of car and the heavy metal tray fell out onto my foot and with 4 dogs keep standing on it, its really painful and i have 3 black toes and a huge bruise on my foot :dohh:

xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

lupine, are you SURE you want to wait THAT LONG to test?? :)

EDIT-- i hope your toes/foot are ok!? ouch


----------



## poppy666

OUCH!!! have you not gone to have your foot checked? x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hopes- Yep, if i had a chemical i would rather not know and OH doesn't like me to get down before AF is even here if i see BFN i get more upset than if AF turns up because by then i have symptoms to show me AF will be here so I'm sort of expecting it so i will hold out plus technically its the day after my longest AF has been so its not that long :haha: 


xxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- Might do tomorrow if it hasn't gone down but i think that the toes are broken but the foot is just badly bruised and they can't do anything for broken toes and my feet are always getting busted with stuff i'm a little bit clumsy :blush: so i'm pretty sure the x-ray department has enough pictures of my feet :haha: I'm just glad i was wearing my boots not shoes or it might have chopped my toes off :rofl: wasn't laughing at the time though haha..

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh my Lupine, how painful! I broke my big toe once, and i passed out with the pain. You have my full sympathy. I don't know what sort of flu it is but its nasty. I think i feel a tiny bit better this eve, so see what happens. If i'm still bad tomorrow maybe I'll get some treatment. But I've managed to keep well hydrated, and temp is under control with paracetamol. X


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh my Lupine, how painful! I broke my big toe once, and i passed out with the pain. You have my full sympathy. I don't know what sort of flu it is but its nasty. I think i feel a tiny bit better this eve, so see what happens. If i'm still bad tomorrow maybe I'll get some treatment. But I've managed to keep well hydrated, and temp is under control with paracetamol. X

Good as long as you are hydrated least they won't try to put you into hospital... that wouldn't be good hopefully its just hit you bad because of the pregnancy :hugs: luckily other toes don't hurt so bad as big toes and they been broken so many times i think i'm a bit desensitised :haha: 


xxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

I had a feeling I was having a girl as soon as I found out I was pregnant with Daisy, Lucky really as my mum went out and bought everything pink.:haha:

Lupine I feel for ya huni, I used to own a horse, he stood on my foot once a brook my little toe! He was so laid back he didn't even realise he was standing on my foot:haha:


----------



## coral11680

Thanks for the info about the hospital tink, hopefully dh can come in the whole time! Glad you are started to feel better. I think I may call the doc next week about getting th flu jab even though I'm pretty sure I had the flu.

Hopes regarding u/s with my daughter they weren't able to see the parts so I never found out, with my son I was dying to know and thought it was another girl but once I saw the us it was obviously a boy, I didn't need to wait for them to tell me I knew straight away. You may want to look away when they are in that area if you reallly don't want to know:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I have always been wrong with my 'feelings' So I'm not gonna try and guess :haha: I Well despite sleeping almost all the day, I am not gonna go to bed. Nunnites Ding Dongs. x


----------



## coral11680

Night tink x


----------



## poppy666

Night ladies :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: just saw i wrote "i'm not gonna go to bed, nunnites ding dongs" :rofl:

Well you knew what I meant didn't you?!

I think I am on the mend, feeling a little more human this morning. 

How is everyone? x


----------



## coral11680

Morning Tink!

Yes I noticed you wrote that but knew what you meant!:haha:
Glad you are on the mend:happydance: are you getting the flu jab? My Mum keeps on at me to get it!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all...im green again today :yipee: i love this feeling!!!!:growlmad::growlmad: NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...i hope it fucks off soon its getting me down now! i darent go past the garden gate! i dont want to hurl in the streets or in a shop, ill look like a right skank!...lots of people dont know im preg yet so if they see me throwing up in town theyll think,"oh look at her! yak,scruffy cow"
anyway....
@lupin, i kicked our kitchen door a couple of years ago (it was a fire door and i didnt know) broke my foot! that will teach me to get annoyed! :haha: hope your foot/toes are ok:hugs:
@amy....any egg yet?ill stalk your chart in a bit :hugs:
@tink...glad your on the mend...:hugs:
@babydream....af?:hugs:
@coral....im not having the flu jab, my mum got a real bad cold/flu after having that jab so im not doing it to myself! :hugs:
@daisysmummy....hows the temps today, has FF given you your Ov day??:hugs:
thats it my brain is fried, :coffee: time......


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Morning Girlies.

MC sorry your still feeling really sick:hugs:
Amy any news yet, I'm sure your egg will arrive any day.
Lupine Hows the foot huni?

AFM - My temps finally went up:happydance: I think I ov'd late Thursday night but will have to wait and see where ff puts my Ov day. Still hopeful about this month:thumbup:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: good morning ding dongs :kiss:

i can't remember the posts from yesterday to comment on them :blush: i read them last night but i was so tired, i ended up falling asleep with the laptop still on and dh had to put me to bed :haha:

lupe, so sorry to hear about your foot sweetie! sounds v painful! i've never had a broken bone...would scare me a lot i think. :wacko:
 
tink, glad to hear you're feeling better this morning :happydance:

MC, so sorry you're feeling so sick! :awww: i know it's a terrible feeling, and i hate it too. maybe a few of us will be joining in your misery soon :winkwink:

hi coral! :hugs: how you hun?

DM yay! for higher temps! defo you ov'd...we'll see if ff puts it as thur or fri :happydance: but either way, i think you defo did good with the bd'ing and got it covered :thumbup:

well girls, my temp went up again this morning. :wacko: now i'm confused and i'm afraid to test. i know i will but i'm afraid to for the bfn :sad1: plus i woke about 3 or 3:30 and had to pee so bad i couldn't hold it, so technically i missed my fmu and this will be smu and it's not very concentrated at all :wacko: i guess i'll let you know in a few minutes what it is....:nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I was gonna get the jab just before I got Ill. Had it last year because I was working on a general ward with kids who had swine flu. I had a cold about a week later, nothing like this proper flu I've just had. But will wait till i'm completely over this first and maybe book up for it.

MC sorry for yet another sick day :hugs: its so horrible isn't it? x

DM Great news about O, had a hunch you had already done it. I have the same great feeling about this cycle for you, and others. I think there are gonna be a few BFP's coming up shortly and I can't wait to party :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OH PK........that chart is looking mighty fine.......

I'll hang about to see how you get on :hugs: promise you wont be to upset with BFN, if your urine is a little more dilute it might be a false neg at 9DPO x


----------



## pk2of8

thanks tink :hugs:

:nope: clearly :bfn: i hate this....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:awww: PK. you said yourself about getting up to pee, try not to get hung up on it. I only had the faintest ever line at 9dpo and I implanted quite early. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

i know you're right tink. i could probably spend all day lamenting the ups and downs of it :wacko: really i deal with it pretty well until these last few days of my cycle. then it's just torture until the :witch: comes. i know you all know how it is...


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Pk :hugs: but it may just be to early! I know what you mean about the last few days waiting for af being torture, I normally get to 10dpo and get really down:cry:

Wait a few more days if you can and test again hun


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I remember how it feels, but you have the added worry of DH's sperm. Can't imagine how hard it is for you. :hugs: But honestly, you are still in. What are you testing with? x


----------



## pk2of8

10miu internet cheapies. :dohh: again, i probably won't test again now unless my temp stays up or if it goes up again :shrug: i just feel like i'm wasting them :nope:


----------



## pk2of8

yeah, DM, me too...my lp is 13 days so usually i handle it alright til about 9 or 10dpo. then i wish i cld just skip over the last few days and be on cd1 again. just avoid the whole mess altogether. well maybe skip to cd2 and miss the whole train wreck of day 1 of af too. yes, that would be much better. :winkwink: i function much better avoiding the hard stuff... :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Anyone else noticed FF website is down for maintenance:growlmad:


----------



## pk2of8

yep i did...looks like it may be back up again...


----------



## lupinerainbow

Stupid laptop dropped it on the floor cause SIL made me get something out dogs mouth cause she got the stupid toys they can chew up and it deleted my whole post thing (cause I write it in word and then copy and paste to bnb) anyway suppose I had better start again :haha:
MC- You have my sympathy for morning sickness sorry its so bad, hope it goes soon shame its hit you so bad! And fire doors are horrible to my feet as are tables although it serves me right for never wearing shoes I suppose :haha:
MC & DM- I had flu jab and not really been ill not as bad as I usually get cause I got a low immune system so I catch everything!
Foot is good today, have decided that the two toes next to big one are broken but foot and other toes are just bruised thankfully as the swelling has gone down a bit and its not so painful to stand on :) so thats a good outcome to me :haha:
DM- :happydance: Yay! for ovulating and PMA :happydance:
PK- Dont lose hope hun, you didnt test with FMU and its still only 9DPO just try to keep up the PMA :hugs:
Asfm- Well I know I said I wasnt checking CP just in case well I guessed I would check for one last time before leaving it alone and I assumed it would be low or med as it usually is a few days before AF but it was really high, but I know its unreliable so I wont get too excited, I just cant sit around doing nothing it drives me crazy :haha: 5 days till AF is supposed to be here and Im already getting a bit impatient :dohh:

xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Afternoon Ding Dongs xxx:hi::hi::hi:
Hope all is well with u guys, will need to read back and see whats been happening with u all. hugs x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Woohoo

I bought a pair of Hunter wellies in the sale last week £7 (total bargain), one size to big for dh so I put them on ebay, 1 Day 6 hours left and they're already up to £32.50 and 47 watchers thats just crazy for a pair of wellies:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

that's very cool DM...i love shopping for bargains and looking on ebay, but the whole idea of selling on ebay seems very daunting to me... :wacko:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Day 19 in the big brother house
amys egg is still awol
9th fucking high on the trot

if i have to go out and buy another box of piss sticks for monitor ill go fucking mad 
i darent even shag ??????


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ahhhh Amy thats taking its time:hugs:Hopefully you'll have a nice strong egg any day now


----------



## mothercabbage

just eaten mash tatties and beans....oooooohhhhh how yummy was it!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
@pk hang in there!! its still early and smu isnt really the best for testing early, you prob know all that! :dohh: so heres some :dust: n :hugs: xxx
@amy....what is going on with you,,how much soy did you take?
thanx for the :sick: sympathy, its really bad 1st thing then the more i eat the better it gets....:shrug: maybe i have real MORNING sickness..lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Got to go now girlies, going up to Colchester to visit Nan and Grandad, Chat to you all later mwah:kiss:


----------



## phoebe

woohoo on the raspberry mother!! :happydance: glad ur feeling betterer xx


----------



## phoebe

Got my nuchal results back today, and it said that i was low risk woohoo!! so does that mean i wont need any more tests?? xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!
PK sorry about the bfn but good luck for your next test sweetie!
DM good luck for this month too :)
Amy hope your egg hurries up for you!
Lupine glad ur foot getting better :)
MC sorry you still feel sicky hopefully it will get better soon!
Tink glad ur on the mend, yay!!!
Phoebe glad your results were low risk :)
Anyone else i forgot 'HI'!

Afm, im on cd3 and start soy tonight i hope this will work for me. Im feeling good about this cycle x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx phoebe and jenny..:hugs:
still lurking.....:paper:


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon everyone :flower:

Im still bleeding bright red plus small clots now ( tmi) plus taken a test and its still faint... all i can guess is ive still got some tissue up there and will explain the faint line still & bleeding... unless ive an infection but dont feel like i have :shrug:

Ohh and another thing im SERIOUSLY thinking of not touching the Soy till ive reasearched how many are having miscarriages after getting their BFPs on it... only because last night i noticed another Soy lady had MC hers over Xmas and i googled it and noticed a few others miscarrying after taking Soy. Now call it coincidence or me being paranoid etc... but ever since i got my BFP and a week before i had a terrible pain in my right ovary area that never went till i MC'd :wacko:

Maybe its just me being para but gonna read more tonight me thinks x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- I must say i have read alot about soy MC and i have decided i'm not doing it next cycle especially with amys missing egg and your MC i just feel like the FS tell people not to take it for a reason and its not doing our bodies too much good, btw if i fall pg this month i am gonna be bloody scared! There are also alot of stories about bad side effects such as nerve damage, paralysis and stuff :dohh: let us know how your research goes! :hugs: Also have you spoken to doc cause you might have retained tissue and i think that could possibly cause an infection? 
Jenny- :happydance: goodluck for this cycle, good feelings are always a brill sign!

xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

i didnt take soy this month guys just temping and monitor xxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

mrsamyrach said:


> i didnt take soy this month guys just temping and monitor xxx

Ahh okay sorry amy i thought you had! Its a little crazy as to where your egg has gone? what CD are you?

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LR will let you know later this evening :thumbup: but im sure i wont try after the amount of mc ive read on other sites and one on here, there is a few BFPs on Soy thread so im going to be watching them whilst i wait for af, dont sound nice spying but i need to make deadly sure before i touch it x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine, glad your foots not too bad......still sounds bloody awful to me lol Your brave :haha: 

Pops, you would have built up a bit of lining since your procedure, a few small clots like you would have for af is fine. Usually they are pretty good at removing everything, but should you pass any large clots, feel feverish, pain or experience a sudden increase in bleeding get yourself seen straight away. Like I said before, it can take a long while to be completely free of HCG, but it sounds like you are well on your way. How long exactly was it from your miscarrage hun? x

As for the soy, I guess you also have to take an objective view. The more people that try something to aid TTC, the instance you are gonna get of things going wrong. I'll do some research of my own later, because I don't know very much about it x

Amy, pretty sure that eggy must be on its way, surly it will be any day now. Noticed on your chart your not getting EWCM? do you usually? x

MC I now fancy beans n mash lol but I haven't got beans :haha: If your bad in the morning have you tried crackers by your bedside? x

Jenny, glad your feeling good about this cycle, for some reason I'm feeling good about it too :haha: I can see a massive influx of BFP's 

Phoebe, how are you feeling today honey? Sorry I wasn't there for your wobbles the other day......was it yesterday? i dunno, been so sick I'm loosing the plot. Hope your having a nice positive day x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Dr Tink :hugs: so would you say its my af early or not cos of the faint positive still on test today? Its only light but i need to wear a pad now x Thanks for the reasearch if your able to xx

Edited 17 days since procedure x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup sure thing, I also wonder if clomid has any increased miscarrage risks? I still have access to medical journals online so I'll have a lookie. You know me, love a geeky task :haha: 

Now in light of it only being 17 days since your procedure.....I don't know why but It felt longer than that - sorry honey. In that case, I would guess that this is not your period. That you either like you said had a small piece of tissue left, or your hormones are trying to regulate. To my knowledge, its actually more likely that your af would be a little later than you expected than early. Don't quote me but I'm gonna get my text books out again Pops, and I'll get back to you honey x


----------



## poppy666

Yep with what ive read ive got to have 20 days of no bleeding or spotting to class any bleed after that length of time as af... which i havnt cos ive only had about 3 days without spotting then it started again x


----------



## babydream

Hi all,

Pk, sorry for bfn but hunni its probably too early, don't be disappointed, i know what you mean about the last days of cycle.

DM, yaaaaay for ov i'm sure ff will pinpoint it for you soon, i soooo hope you caught that egg, fx xxxx

LR, sorry you hurt your foot/toes, hope its better and good luck with testing soon. 

Hi coral, hi phoebe, hope you are well xx

Tink, i'm glad you feeling a bit better, i feel for you hunni, i had to go throught that awful flu with only paracetamol, it took me ages. xxxxhugsxxx

Amy, hope you get your egg soon.

Poppy, still bleeding? Poor hunni, i think it's still clearing up. I was told the first af would arrive 4-6wks after mc. I'm not taking soy either, it might caused my messed up cycle and what you said made me a bit para too.

Hi everyone else, ladyb, hopes, lew, china girl, damita and all the other xxx

No af for me, bbs are more tender, did some research last night. seems like i have oestrogen dominance which causes my very light af (1day and maybe a half), irregular long cycle and progesterone deficiency. It causes low temp all the way through the cycle too and breast tenderness. And!!!! These are also signs of early menopouse, haha!! Nice!!! Can't wait to go to gp and tell her all this. The good news is that i can take natural progesterone or progesterone cream after ov, eat soy, drink soy milk which i bought today, bean, lentils and take angus castus and even regular soya iso (i'm not too sure about that now though). I'm determined to sort this problem out, even if i only manage to have one child i'll be more than grateful for that.

Hope everyone is okay, lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Awwww MC i left you out again!!!!! Sorry, hope you had a good rest today and feeling a bit better xxxxxxxxx massive hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

thats better babydream!!! :hug: back at ya xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Sounds like a women on a mission :haha: sorry ive put you off the Soy sweetie, but if its the case that its linked to MC id not like any of the ding dongs to go through what i went through cos of it :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Babydream- Hopefully doc will arrange tests to find out whats going on and put your mind at ease with treatment :hugs: when are you gonna make an appointment? 

xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Thanks lupine, i have an app for friday am. Can't wait!! xxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

babydream said:


> Thanks lupine, i have an app for friday am. Can't wait!! xxxxx

Good, thats not too far away now! :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies :hi:

babydream, glad you feel like you figured out whats going on! Glad you can do something to fix the problem and hopefully get your bfp soon!:hugs:

Poppy, hope your spottong stops soon hun. Yes I agree stay clear of the soy now. You have had 4 boys without it so sure you dont need it:hugs:

Tink glad you are almost back to your old self hun!

Lupine hope your toes feel better ouch!

DM glad you o'ed now the waiting game begins!

PK sorry for the bfn but 9dpo is early. I got a v.v.v.v.v.vfaint line on 10miu cheapies at 9dpo with FMU but i literally thought I was seeing things it was so so faint so maybe try tomorrow with FMU?

Jenny hi glad you are very positive this cycle! lots of :dust:

Amy hope that egg is on her way now!

Cabbage mmmm mash and beans sounds yum. Last night I made pork chops mashed potatoes, brocolli and gravy, it was delish. I had to go back for more mash and gravy about 4 times:blush:

Hi all other ding dongs :hi:
Oh guess what I finally took a bump pic, bit blurry, I'm crap at taking pics!


----------



## coral11680

here it is 11 weeks 4 days
 



Attached Files:







bump 004.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww coral your bump is so cute :hugs: about time you posted a bump pic :winkwink: 

xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok so I've had my head in the books :haha:

Pops honey, i am reading the same as you. You need 20 bleeding free days before you can assume you are having af. Also although HCG can take a long time to go back to 0, it usually does so by the time your finish spotting. These 20 ish bleeding free days can be really topsy turvy with positive OPK's and EWCM and If your temping - all over the place. These fertile signs shouldn't be taken as proof of ovulation, which is possible, but unlikely during the 'recovery' cycle. 

My books differ with how long HCG should take to disappear, one is saying the 6 weeks I originally thought was the worse case scenaro, but the other saying it should be more like 2 weeks. Although I think the rationale behind the 6 weeks is to cover for retained products of conception. This could also be a clot that formed after the procedure.

Anyhow, in this light, I would assume that this isn't af. The bleeding itself doesn't seem to worrying in nature, but if you are soaking a few pads a day or it doesn't stop soon I would advise you to ring your doctor. 

Clinical hat aside now, I'm sorry this whole process is becoming a prolonged ordeal for you Pops :hugs: FX the bleeding stops and you get a snow white test very soon. I know its so hard, and the waiting for everything to return to normal is frustrating. Wish I could help more xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww you've helped a great deal thank you Tink :hugs: i know my temps been up at 36.6 last 3 days when normally they're 36.2 so yep they all over place, OPK positive to negative before this constant bleed, i think its what you said ive got some tissue left over and thats whats coming away now with the cramps im having.

Just sit and wait now, but if it carries on by next Wednesday i'll ring doctors or epu and see what they say xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream, wow you have been busy, gal after my own heart with the research :happydance: lol Bet you know more than your G.P now :haha: Sounds like a great plan, and hope you G.P supports you in it. Thanks for the well wishes, this flu has been so awful........xxxxx

Coral, you got quite a bump coming on there! :happydance: very cute, bout time you posted a pic! yes mash has been one of my preg favs too, but i'm moving onto new pots with butter lol yes becoming more myself :) wont be long and I'll be raring to go shopping lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sounds like a good plan Pops x


----------



## coral11680

my bump is a bit larger than normal, I just had burger king!:haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Coral :haha:
Tink is 12 days considered and okay LP? :shrug:

xxxxx


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey ladies sorry been at friend's house :) hows everyone? I'm awaiting AF def not pregnant all BFN


----------



## lupinerainbow

Damita said:


> :wave: hey ladies sorry been at friend's house :) hows everyone? I'm awaiting AF def not pregnant all BFN

You aren't out till AF is here! :hugs: 

xxxxx


----------



## Damita

lupinerainbow said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hey ladies sorry been at friend's house :) hows everyone? I'm awaiting AF def not pregnant all BFN
> 
> You aren't out till AF is here! :hugs:
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks for the PMA hun, :hugs: but I don't feel any different all I have is eggwhite/watery cm for the last 8 days...


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thats okay :hugs: Is that different from normal cycles then? usually people 'dry up' before af don't they? I actually don't remember :dohh: what an idiot :haha:

xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

lupinerainbow said:


> Thats okay :hugs: Is that different from normal cycles then? usually people 'dry up' before af don't they? I actually don't remember :dohh: what an idiot :haha:
> 
> xxxxxx

well according to my charts for the last year, I've only ever had a max of 3 wet days in TWW.. normally between 7dpo and 10dpo.. no idea what's going on now, maybe I am ovulating now?


----------



## lupinerainbow

Or maybe you have got a baby in your tum? :winkwink: have u took opk or used persona in case?

xxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

hey luvs, just wanted to pop on and say :hi:

poppy, i'm sure you'll get it all figured out sweetie. i don't think i would say ur mc was caused by the soy...possible i guess, but i tend to lean more toward what tink said. that the more known it becomes that there will be more chances of women trying it and some will have negative results. there hasn't been any research tho to say that any mc was caused by it tho :shrug: just my thought... but if you're not comfy using it again, then defo don't do it sweetie :hugs:

babyd, sweetie, i've read that too much soy in your system can cause problems. dang i can't remember what it does to your cycle but that women who have too much soy (whether b/c of diet, soy in various products, supplements, etc) that they also have a hard time conceiving. just something (more) to consider and research.... :hugs:

coral...adorable bump!!! :happydance:

lupe, damita, tink, MC, and all other ding dongs :hug:

my brother is on the way to visit. he's a mechanic and he's going to fix my van for me!! :happydance::happydance: also bringing along his wife and 2 lo's. my niece lilly is 2yo and nephew "baby jotham" is 11 months. :yipee: will be fun to play with them for a bit. not sure how long they're staying, but it should be a nice visit. 

anyway, i'll probably catch up more tomorrow luvs :kiss:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Have fun PK! Hope he fixes it quicky for you! 

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww play time PK little Jotham will have you running all over the place :haha: enjoy your few hours with your family :hugs:

Damita sorry for bfn but not out yet sweetie :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry Lupine, on and off comp, reading and backing up computer.

Yes a LP of 12 days is ok, ideally it would be 14 days but plenty of women have a shorter LP and still get pregnant quite easily. If it is 10 days or under you possibly have a LP defect. x

PK, have fun with the little ones! awww :awww:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Okay thanks i thought it was okay, its just someone posted they had an lp defect cause it was 12 days and i worried :dohh: and thats cool i understand you have a life other than bnb :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls. Do u think i should take soy starting tonight? I had such a good feeling about it and this cycle but reading the posts on it here tonight im doubting my decision, help! Im still leaning towards trying it because im hoping it will prevent another 42 day cycle x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Jenny Penn said:


> Hey girls. Do u think i should take soy starting tonight? I had such a good feeling about it and this cycle but reading the posts on it here tonight im doubting my decision, help! Im still leaning towards trying it because im hoping it will prevent another 42 day cycle x

If you feel it is right for you then do it, especially if it is helping you e.g. cycle length- i wouldn't worry too much about it until more research has been done by the ding dongs it could just be as tink says more people are using it so more bad effects are coming out but there are far more women that go on to have healthy pregnancies :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## babydream

Hi Jen, i know what you mean, i'm not gonna take it now either. :nope:

PK, have fun with your brother and family. Yes i know too much progesterone would not be good either, i'm only gonna try to balance the two hormones, not get more than i should. Hope it works :shrug:

Damita, sorry for bfn but as lupine said, you're not out until af arrives. Ooohh, actually, that's not the case with me haha. But don't you mind me!!!! 

Coral, what a cute bump :thumbup:

Hi tink, i can only hope my gp will help me with this, she seems quite nice, took me a long time to find a good doc and she's not been long at my surgery.


----------



## Damita

lupinerainbow said:


> Or maybe you have got a baby in your tum? :winkwink: have u took opk or used persona in case?
> 
> xxxxx

:haha: my persona has gone past when I can use it, it only does cycles between 25 and 35 days, so that is pretty much useless until next month.. got no opks I'll just wait..


----------



## poppy666

Hi Jenny go with what you feel is right for you sweetie :happydance: but for me im not taking it i will just temp, preseed etc x


----------



## Damita

I took soy, and it shorten my cycle length by like 10 days last cycle.. unsure what it's doing this month, going to skip a month next cycle..


----------



## lupinerainbow

Just thought i would share.. if i do fall pg this month then i will have a 2 month old baby when i get married :baby: how lovely will that be :cloud9: and if it doesn't happen till 2 cycles time i will be giving birth in a wedding dress :dohh: :haha:
Sorry for this i know its a little random but :shrug: :haha:

Damita- Oh i see i don't really know how they work lol, we will just have to wait and see :thumbup:
xxxxx


----------



## Damita

lupinerainbow said:


> Just thought i would share.. if i do fall pg this month then i will have a 2 month old baby when i get married :baby: how lovely will that be :cloud9: and if it doesn't happen till 2 cycles time i will be giving birth in a wedding dress :dohh: :haha:
> Sorry for this i know its a little random but :shrug: :haha:
> 
> Damita- Oh i see i don't really know how they work lol, we will just have to wait and see :thumbup:
> xxxxx

aww, but giving birth in a wedding dress.. :haha: will be on the wedding video?


----------



## lupinerainbow

:rofl: Knowing my OH's family it will deffo be on the wedding video :haha: I think if that happens then i may have to change my wedding date i only just thought of it, i can't imagine i will look very attractive 9month preg walking down the isle, will have to have dress readjusted really close to wedding :dohh: its gonna happen i can feel it :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## Damita

lupinerainbow said:


> :rofl: Knowing my OH's family it will deffo be on the wedding video :haha: I think if that happens then i may have to change my wedding date i only just thought of it, i can't imagine i will look very attractive 9month preg walking down the isle, will have to have dress readjusted really close to wedding :dohh: its gonna happen i can feel it :haha:
> 
> xxxxx

:rofl: that will be a pretty eventful day a birth and a wedding.. if you do lets hope the baby waits until the vows have been done and the ring exchange :winkwink:

:haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Yes it will be and trust me I will make it stay in there :haha:

xxxx


----------



## Damita

lupinerainbow said:


> Yes it will be and trust me I will make it stay in there :haha:
> 
> xxxx

:rofl: you excited about the wedding?


----------



## lupinerainbow

Yeah i am, more so since i went to the wedding fair in october it sort of finally made me start planning gotta book a venue this month or there is no way its happening this year but i been waiting 3 years already so not looking forward to waiting any longer :haha: Still got to plan the whole wedding really i always leave stuff to the last minute but i have got it all sorted in my head just got to sort it out properly 

xxxxx


----------



## Damita

:haha: better get a move on :winkwink: I loved wedding planning, I had a year to do mine.. I loved making items on my own :)


----------



## lupinerainbow

Yeah i can't wait to start :happydance: deffo gonna do it this month plus it will take my mind off ttc a bit so hopefully the relaxing about it will help :thumbup: I will be making own invites, table cards etc 

xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

lupinerainbow said:


> Yes it will be and trust me I will make it stay in there :haha:
> 
> xxxx

trust me...you wont!!!! when :baby: wants to come s/he will, whether your ready or not!!! :haha:
goodluck with the wedding planning, exciting!!:yipee:


----------



## Damita

Aww that's really nice, it was a little overwhelming when I started after I read all the mags but I liked youandyourwedding check list that was great, any ideas on a theme or colours?


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> Yes it will be and trust me I will make it stay in there :haha:
> 
> xxxx
> 
> trust me...you wont!!!! when :baby: wants to come s/he will, whether your ready or not!!! :haha:
> goodluck with the wedding planning, exciting!!:yipee:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Hey MC hows you?


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC- Well i will just have to get :baby: out quickly so i can finish the words :haha: 
Damita- I want lilac or purple not yet decided and i'm not sure what dress to get i used to want ivory but i saw one at wedding show i fell in love with and it was baby pink but really light so it was almost white? I want a dress with sleeves and plainish not with a big skirt on it :dohh: i'm so fussy hence the fact i haven't bought one just yet :haha: I want pink and black and white but i'm not sure about black at a wedding? :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## Damita

lupinerainbow said:


> MC- Well i will just have to get :baby: out quickly so i can finish the words :haha:
> Damita- I want lilac or purple not yet decided and i'm not sure what dress to get i used to want ivory but i saw one at wedding show i fell in love with and it was baby pink but really light so it was almost white? I want a dress with sleeves and plainish not with a big skirt on it :dohh: i'm so fussy hence the fact i haven't bought one just yet :haha: I want pink and black and white but i'm not sure about black at a wedding? :haha:
> 
> xxxxx

Oooooh that sounds nice, I had black at my wedding :winkwink: my husband isn't a colour person, we have black and dark blue, don't know if I have added you on fb as they are in my photos :)

I have seen a few of those baby pink dresses they are really pretty, purple/lilac is also good for bridesmaid dresses :)


----------



## lupinerainbow

I think i do have you on FB i will take a look :thumbup: and yay for black being allowed at weddings and bridesmaid dresses were what i wanted purple cause the person i want as cheif bridesmaid already has purple bridesmaid dress i am in love with so i might just plan the bridemaids around her dress but i was also thinking about baby blue and setting it around my engagement ring but my cousin had them colours but i think i will do purple have a possibly pink or maybe offwhitish dress and then have black and purple for the rest e.g. sweet fountains, table settings, balloons etc 


xxxxx


----------



## Damita

sounds really nice :) it's good you found a bridesmaid dress you liked, took me forever to find the ones I liked, I think they looked nice on the day. Aw wow sweet fountain!! Amazing!!! I also had butterflies as well on my theme :) Aw I love weddings and wedding planning, I'm def going to renew my vows so I can have a second wedding :blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

a quick hop on before I hit the hay.

Lupine, I do wedding stuff, If you need any help lemme know :) I have time on my hands :haha: I can do tiaras, jewellery, flower arranging, etc etc. Helped lots of friends and had a few paid jobs. Got a wedding to do in July...... eaaaaaaak lol with a newborn. That should prove interesting. 

Damita, sorry this doesn't look like your month :( your not out yet though, keep up some PMA honey, its gotta be your turn soon x

MC I totally agree with you, that baby aint waiting for nobody :haha: xxx

Nunnites ladies x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Love your dress and colour scheme it really suits you! Your bridesmaid dresses are also lovely not seen any that colour before :thumbup: Great so now i'm not just broody for a baby i'm also broody for a wedding :haha: Got to wait to get dress a while cause SIL want to come shopping with me and she not gonna be able to till feb when baby comes out...
Oh i forgot to tell you ladies, she is 34weeks but baby measure 37weeks they reckon she gonna have a 10 pound baby at this rate and thought she had GD cause it grew so quicky (it was originally slightly behind and then suddenly started putting on like 1 pound a fortnight a while ago) so anyway they thinking of inducing her they just gonna check its weight at her 36week scan so they can decide when (it was 5 pound 11 at 32 weeks) 

Ooo tink that sound good! I will let you know definitely! Thanks :hugs: (obviously i would pay you :haha:)
xxxxx


----------



## Damita

Ow your poor SIL! 10 pounds big baby.. what did the girl say on one born at christmas oh I have given birth to a toddler :haha:

I'm broody for a wedding now :rofl: aw thank you, yeah I got the bridesmaid dresses in debenhams in the sale £25 a bargain!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Wow thats really good i will have to look there! and yeah thats funny :haha: Yes poor her :haha: and they say larger women have smaller babies plus she got PGP so bigger baby worse the pain :dohh: I will be having another wedding on 5th or 10th anniversary of marriage, hopefully we will have a bigger budget and can do it on a bigger scale (OH wants magicians & cartoonists there not sure if we will stretch that far :haha: we not setting a budget just spending as we need to if we dont have the money we wont have it)

xxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

ive got sticky cm wtf
if it isnt hear tomorrow fecking dyson up fadge to suck it out


----------



## lupinerainbow

mrsamyrach said:


> ive got sticky cm wtf
> if it isnt hear tomorrow fecking dyson up fadge to suck it out

:rofl: :rofl: brill plan! :haha:
Wish your stupid eggy would just come out already :gun::trouble: its mean to keep you waiting this long! Hopefully you will get your peak tomorrow!


xxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

fecking hoover is plugged in ready x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

ohhh Amy you do make me laugh, but it's so not funny:hugs:I'd be propa screwing by now! 

I recon you'll get your peak either tomorrow or Mon!


----------



## mrsamyrach

it is every time gaz gets stiffy im like nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not got a peak yet but it back in ya trousers lol


----------



## Hopes314

missed everyone todayyyy:hugs:
husband has the weekend off so ive been spending time with him:happydance:

i'll have to catch up with all the pagesss

mrsamy that eggy better hurry up. maybe its going to be HUGE. :rofl: am picturing a chicken egg now. am really hoping your time is coming soon though:hugs:

mc congrats on the raspberry
i think i saw that someone is an orange?? sorry i forget already. well congrats anyway.. maybe phoebe!?:dohh:

hmm will have to read more to see what else is going on. as for me, i slept a lot today and spent the rest of the time with husband. havent had TOO bad morning sickness, just mild nausea, dont know how i feel about thatt. and my skin is breaking out horribly :( a girl i went to highschool with just announced her pregnancy on facebook, shes 5 weeks. our due dates will be close that will be nice, but announcing at 5 weeks, brave!! wish it was my time to share in the excitement of announcing. 
husband and i decided we are going to announce to everyone on our wedding anniversary!! february 20th! i will be like 13.5 weeks at that point. seems forever away. scan wednesday nervous but things seem ok i think? 10 days since any spotting:happydance:

hope everyone is doing well, will read back furtherrr


----------



## Hopes314

poppy- i was thinking, maybe the reason soy m/c's seem kinda common is because maybe a lot of people who finally resort to the soy did so because they were having some mild infertility to begin with (even if they didnt know it), so their chances of m/c are higher anyway. i clearly have no proof of any of this, i'm just stabbing in the dark. it seems like anything that increases the chance of the egg being fertilized which otherwise may not have been, would also mean the chance of m/c might be a little higher? i'm not sure how to put what i'm thinking lol. it makes sense in my head, i swear!

anywayy i looked up soy a lot right before my bfp because i was getting ready to go buy some, and i didn't see any significant warnings or consistently bad reviews. im sure its a little different for everyone though!:hugs:

i did read about how foods containing soy are kind of in debate right now over health benefits because of the soy isoflavones contained in them, there are organizations who swear that soy isos can increase the risk of breast cancer and some other stuff, and there are other organizations who swear soy is a super food. this doesnt entirely pertain to the way we all use it for ttc, as in our instances it is much higher doses for much less time, but its an interesting little topic anyway!


----------



## mothercabbage

Damita said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> Yes it will be and trust me I will make it stay in there :haha:
> 
> xxxx
> 
> trust me...you wont!!!! when :baby: wants to come s/he will, whether your ready or not!!! :haha:
> goodluck with the wedding planning, exciting!!:yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Hey MC hows you?Click to expand...

sorry damita i buggered off to bed....:sleep: very tired :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks hopes all i did last night was look at all the BFPs on Soy thread and there was 6 out of 17 that MC one ( twice) the rest are between 16wks and 26wks pregnant... Ive already had 4 boys unassisted, maybe me taking it on CD2-6 for more than one egg ( better chance) may have been my downfall if it was the Soy ( poor quality egg) If i ever chose to take again it be CD3-7 one mature egg :shrug:

Anyways the judge is still out on that one.

afm ive got the pains from hell today, stopped bleeding after my bath last night and decided DTD but got disturbed last minute with korben :haha: woke up this morning the bleeding n clotting is back with pain so just took some painkillers x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all...morning poppy and hopes....sorry you need pain killers poppy :hugs: 
got lots of washing to do today so ill be on most of the day:haha: only got to shove it in the washer!! its the drying that pisses me off as the dryer is in the outside shed!,in and out in and out!!...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning lovelys!

Feeling a lot better today. Cough still awful and nose still blocked but i think I finally got rid of the flu feeling.

Lupine, I wasn't touting for business honey, I'd do what I did for my other friends. Just need money for the materials. For instance I can make a tiara in high quality swarovaski crystals for about £7 that they sell in the bridal shops for £75. I made practically everything for my wedding, have a look at the pics on my FB. Not quite the style I think you have in mind, but just an idea of what I can do. x

Morning Pops, MC. Not finished with the research Pops, still reading :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, keep an eye on that pain honey. It really shouldn't be that painful now. x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Morning Girlies, Hows everyone doing this morning?

Mc - Hows the sickness today.
Tink - Hope you're feeling better hun.
Poppy - :hugs: sorry you're in pain!

AFM Not going to be on much today, we're of to do a bit of drift racing, not sure if I should chance going in the car though:shrug:

Have a nice day everyone mwah


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ohh Amy, have you got your peak yet hun?


----------



## phoebe

morning all, :hi::hi:
@ Poppy sorry to hear ur body's playing tricks on u poppy, mine did too after my mmc. think it was around mid feb b4 things finally settled, but do bear in mind i didnt have the procedure so fxd it wont be that long for u xxx

@ Mother hi hun, i hear u on the :laundry: have got shit loads to do myself boo lol so will be flitting on and off too

So how is everyone?? Apologies for not saying much y-day but i was lurking with intent lol. Still half in and half out with these lightening mood changes. Back to work tomm so wish me luck, hopefully it'll give summat else to focus on as i have become rather fixated on every twinge, ache and niggle. Been having some really strong aches just above the lady garden area, but i am hoping its just things growing to accomodate lo. they seem to really kick in the evening and nite when moving in bed, having to move both legs at same time otherwise it hurts. But on a more upbeat note, o/h and i went nosing around the shops :winkwink: see a few bits that we liked and also bought a few bits too:happydance: though we're undecided with the moses basket/cot issue and not really liking what we have seen pram/buggy wise. Some of them are fecking vile, and bally expensive too!! so was wondering if any of u lovelies had any advice regarding these. What have u used or are intending to use??? hugs and loves all round xxx:kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning lovelys!
> 
> Feeling a lot better today. Cough still awful and nose still blocked but i think I finally got rid of the flu feeling.
> 
> Lupine, I wasn't touting for business honey, I'd do what I did for my other friends. Just need money for the materials. For instance I can make a tiara in high quality swarovaski crystals for about £7 that they sell in the bridal shops for £75. I made practically everything for my wedding, have a look at the pics on my FB. Not quite the style I think you have in mind, but just an idea of what I can do. x
> 
> Morning Pops, MC. Not finished with the research Pops, still reading :haha: x

Ooooooooooo i know where to come now if i get married :thumbup: yep will keep an eye on pain its just like a really bad period, but think its pushing out what it needs too (tmi) x Glad your on the mend sweetie you dont need that on top pf everything else x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning DM...sickness may have hit it peak:shrug: seems reletively calm so far today...maybe spoke too soon and ill errupt any min..:haha: but its the price i have to pay for :baby: No3 so im good with it..:happydance: any ov day on FF given?
@phoebe, im really bad for aches and pains paranoia with this preg, the last two times i just got on woth it,no offence to anyone in particular but i think bnb and google make the paranoia worse...i try not to research pains and such anymore, if you get bad pain or bleeding then worry! but not before and not until.....havent looked for new baby things yet but in a booklet i got from MW on fri i saw the quinn buzz(or something like that) pushchair that some ladies are talking about on here, im not into it....i had problems finding a pram for connor hated most of them!:wacko: going to be fun finding a good one this time, also are you finding out the sex? as a bright pink pram looks soooo cute with a little princess in!! i chose black for connor but wished id got a blue one now...ah well he got a blue stroller/pushchair now....blah blah blah sorry phoebe!!:blush: do tell me to shut it!!:haha:
@poppy...more :hugs: hope your pain has gone xx


----------



## mothercabbage

ah yes tink, i need to stay friends with you forever!!!! we will be getting married maybe the year after next, after the babys born start arranging things, i would love you to help!!! xx:hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Mc No cross hairs for me yet:shrug:

All this talk of weddings is making me want to get married again and we only got hitched last Aug:haha: I loved arranging mine and like tink did everything myself, table centre pieces, bouquets ect had loads of fun doing it!


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh good news about the ms MC :thumbup: im just looking at holidays for July woooooooot watch this we'll book n i get pg :haha: but need something to look forward to so on internet today looking for deals in Turkey :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sure no problem, i love making stuff! Don't buy anything without seeing if I can make it lol Be glad to help out x

Phoebe honey, I think you must have missed my message the other day. I just said sorry for not being around for your wobbles (well I was around but I was sick) Hoping your feeling a little better. I must admit I didn't like most of the pushchairs I was looking at first. I think the problem was I love quite a traditional pram, and everything looks so modern these days :haha: But the modern ones have grown on me now, and I'm looking to get a quinny buzz. I guess you have to have a practical head on, the big traditional ones look great but are a pain to fold, lift, and get in the car. I think the best Idea is to work out whats important to you, then go try some out. Literally get the assistant to run through folding, different attachments, and pushing them. You have plenty of time so just keep looking till you find the one :) x


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> morning DM...sickness may have hit it peak:shrug: seems reletively calm so far today...maybe spoke too soon and ill errupt any min..:haha: but its the price i have to pay for :baby: No3 so im good with it..:happydance: any ov day on FF given?
> @phoebe, im really bad for aches and pains paranoia with this preg, the last two times i just got on woth it,no offence to anyone in particular but i think bnb and google make the paranoia worse...i try not to research pains and such anymore, if you get bad pain or bleeding then worry! but not before and not until.....havent looked for new baby things yet but in a booklet i got from MW on fri i saw the quinn buzz(or something like that) pushchair that some ladies are talking about on here, im not into it....i had problems finding a pram for connor hated most of them!:wacko: going to be fun finding a good one this time, also are you finding out the sex? as a bright pink pram looks soooo cute with a little princess in!! i chose black for connor but wished id got a blue one now...ah well he got a blue stroller/pushchair now....blah blah blah sorry phoebe!!:blush: do tell me to shut it!!:haha:
> @poppy...more :hugs: hope your pain has gone xx

hehehehe Mother u keep at it hun, ur a bloody tonic :flower: i have seen the quinny:nope: its not for me, did think all the 3 wheelers looked hideous and it kept making think of robin reliants :haha::haha: my o/h wants a surprise but is adamant that we are having a boy. but i secretly hope :baby: presents him/herself at the next scan......:winkwink: i also hear u on the aches and pains front, i try not look into stuff. and ur right in that bnb and google can be demons if u are of the worrywort nature which i :blush: ahemm am. and as i said earlier any and all advice is most gratefully accepted so chunter away my little raspberry :kiss: xx


----------



## poppy666

Hmmmmmmmmmmm just got this off the Soy thread read below :wacko: Does make you think tho x



*i conceived the twins naturally after 6 months actively trying. when they were 9 months old O|h and i decided we wanted to start trying for a baby again. me being impatient decided to give Soy a go that first cycle and low nad behold i fell pregnant straight away.
Sadly i lost the baby at 17 weeks. when we received the post mortem results i felt a bit concerned. my baby (a little girl we named Sonnie) had numerous problems from Hydrocephyilis, stunted growth, a chromosonal disorder (tissue was too badly damaged to tell which one) a malformed heart (only three chambers) her bowel was in her chest cavity and various other things.
do you think the Soy Iso's may have caused these problems? it was the only thing i had done differently the month i concieved her compared to the twins and i did a thing on google and found an article that had proof that if cows (i know we arent related to cows ) eat large ammounts of soy then their calves were more than likely to be born with growth problems. it was the first thing i read and didnt want to continue as i knew iwould only end up blaming myself for Sonnie's problems.

Has anyone else on their googling/research travels come across anything that could cause a child to have problems if the mother uses Soy to conceive? *


----------



## phoebe

Hi Tink xxx
Thanks for saying that lovely, u are so kind and thoughtful :kiss: i am alright now mostly albeit my mood changes hehehe poor o/h dont know where he is most of the time. but he has been ace. I think that my problem is i tend to shut down when feeling blue rather than talk about stuff, and having gotten past my milestone pg wise i am in completely new territory and feel half scared to bits most of the time. Its all so new and scary, but also so very exciting at same time. It staggers me that this has been going on since the age of time and yet me feeble phoebes is chicken shit about it all :haha::haha:. Anyway enough of my inane rambles, as i said b4 thankyou so much for looking out for me, espec when u have been so poorly urself. Hope ur feeling much betterer now sweety. Loadsa love and feel better hugs Tink xxx:kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: Pheobe x


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo poppy, that would make soy a big no no for me....glad i never took it now....
phoebe if you find one you like let me know, we must have the same (kind of) tast in prams, i hated the 3 wheelers too,plus LOs feet all squashed up when they get bigger...not for me, i also have to think connor will be 2.5 when this :baby: comes along so ill need a buggy board attatched to it, they are quite pricey for what they are too, oh the joys!!!:wacko:


----------



## phoebe

Poppy that is very heavy duty reading, i really dont know what to say or think on the soy matter. Maybe leave the soy alone for future reference, if ur finding all this stuff out hun Sorry i cant other much more than that lovely xxx:flower:


----------



## PJ32

Happy new year ding dongers. Hope everyone is well. It has been bloody ages since Ive been into say hello. 

hope you all had a lovely christmas and new year xxxx


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> oooo poppy, that would make soy a big no no for me....glad i never took it now....
> phoebe if you find one you like let me know, we must have the same (kind of) tast in prams, i hated the 3 wheelers too,plus LOs feet all squashed up when they get bigger...not for me, i also have to think connor will be 2.5 when this :baby: comes along so ill need a buggy board attatched to it, they are quite pricey for what they are too, oh the joys!!!:wacko:

Will do dum dum raspberry :thumbup::winkwink: methinks we're on the same page xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

wow phoebe, i dont know how far i thought you were but your almost half way!!:happydance: i think the fruit mesurement guides are a little out tbh...just looked at the size of mine(8 weeks) on ehd.https://www.ehd.org/dev_article_unit8.php ..quite a medical site and it says my :baby: is about an inch:shrug: thats a fecking big rasberry!!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy thats bloody scary, not gonna use the stuff next month anyways! 
This is my last month trying the soy, gonna be worrying non stop if we have caught the eggie this month:wacko:

:hi:Pj32


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> wow phoebe, i dont know how far i thought you were but your almost half way!!:happydance: i think the fruit mesurement guides are a little out tbh...just looked at the size of mine(8 weeks) on ehd.https://www.ehd.org/dev_article_unit8.php ..quite a medical site and it says my :baby: is about an inch:shrug: thats a fecking big rasberry!!

A Genetically modified raspberry that hagrid eats perhaps :rofl::rofl: and as for nearly being halfway......YIKES!!!!! Hehehehe theres a party in my pants:rofl::rofl: xxx


----------



## phoebe

PJ32 said:


> Happy new year ding dongers. Hope everyone is well. It has been bloody ages since Ive been into say hello.
> 
> hope you all had a lovely christmas and new year xxxx

Hi Pj, long time no see :hi::hi::hi::hi: hope u are well hun and all is progressing well xxxx


----------



## PJ32

phoebe said:


> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> Happy new year ding dongers. Hope everyone is well. It has been bloody ages since Ive been into say hello.
> 
> hope you all had a lovely christmas and new year xxxx
> 
> Hi Pj, long time no see :hi::hi::hi::hi: hope u are well hun and all is progressing well xxxxClick to expand...

Hi Pheobe, all is good thanks, I've got my 12 week scan tomorrow so excited about that. hows things with you? Its been a bit manic to be truthful, we were back in the UK for christmas and new year and now back to normality.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Aww Phoebe :hugs: You rant away whenever you want. We all need to let of steam, feel free. Very sweet message honey xxxx

PJ! Hey honey! Long time no see :happydance: glad to see all is ok with you.

Right gals, I'll be back, gotta turn this comp off and do a restore......its playing up x


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies 

Pj hi glad all is well with you! Good luck for your scan, mine is Thursday I'm so excited!

Poppy that was a scary story with the soy but it could just be a coincidence. If you are in any doubts with it though don't use it Hun.

Phoebe you have a lot of time to shop for baby stuff so take your time. Maybe review them online to help you.

Cabs I'm doing washing too but luckily my dryer is next to my kitchen so easier for me :tease:

finally think my m/s is going away:happydance: problem now is to not stuff my face constantly:dohh:

Tink glad u are better my cough lingered for quite a while after and I still feel a bit congested but getting over the flu part is the main thing:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

PJ32 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> Happy new year ding dongers. Hope everyone is well. It has been bloody ages since Ive been into say hello.
> 
> hope you all had a lovely christmas and new year xxxx
> 
> Hi Pj, long time no see :hi::hi::hi::hi: hope u are well hun and all is progressing well xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Pheobe, all is good thanks, I've got my 12 week scan tomorrow so excited about that. hows things with you? Its been a bit manic to be truthful, we were back in the UK for christmas and new year and now back to normality.Click to expand...

Aww good luck with ur scan hun, very exciting, what time is that??. I had mine on the 30 dec and all was well, got my results the other day and all was fine with the nuchal side of things and bloodworks. So i was a v.happy bunny. Things have been fine, a few hiccups here and there, dont think the raging hormones help much lol. Had a lovely xmas and new year, nice and quiet, which will prob make up for the mayhem come this year. Just a thought, are u from west brom area?? Just that my best mate lives that way and has a sister out in Dubai. Prob barking up the wrong tree, but thats nowt new for me lol. Good luck tom sweety shall be thinking of u xxx


----------



## poppy666

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy PJ nice to see you :happydance: looking forward to scan piccy :hugs:

Coral nope seen too many coincidences for my liking, ive concieved at 39 with korben so sure i can again at 40 :happydance: when my fecking af comes :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: PJ :yipee: for scan tomorrow!! i have to wait about another 4 weeks for my 1st one...dont forget to post pics!!:thumbup:
@coral...glad MS is subsiding...wish mine would!! its back to waves rather than constant! so at least "some" light relief..
@phoebe... dum dum...we deffo on same page,well with the raging hormones bit...im wild one min, then a flood of tears the next, then a sleeping sicky mess the next! :haha:
did anyone catch the egg after using soy on here?? or anyone in tww after taking soy...DM i know you are anyone else?


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy PJ nice to see you :happydance: looking forward to scan piccy :hugs:
> 
> Coral nope seen too many coincidences for my liking, ive concieved at 39 with korben so sure i can again at 40 :happydance: when my fecking af comes :haha:

poppy you got 4 healthy boys by nature so feck the soy off!:thumbup: you can do it again!!!:hugs::kiss::happydance::flower::thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Yep and i will woohoooo MC :haha: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## lupinerainbow

I'm in tww after soy :dohh: god i'm stressing i really want a bfp so bad but now i'm scared shitless about getting one! :cry:


xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

awww lupine dont stress too much, im sure there are success stories too, but i would stay clear if you do have a next cycle xx


----------



## poppy666

Dont stress LR i needed to research Soy in a way for myself but i want everyone on here to be deadly sure its for them too, maybe its coincidence :shrug: but i dont want to not just say anything and another ding dong go through the shit then id feel shit for not saying anything about my concerns.

Like ive said there is about 10 women on here having a healthy pregnancy from the Soy so cant be that bad :hugs:


----------



## PJ32

phoebe said:


> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> Happy new year ding dongers. Hope everyone is well. It has been bloody ages since Ive been into say hello.
> 
> hope you all had a lovely christmas and new year xxxx
> 
> Hi Pj, long time no see :hi::hi::hi::hi: hope u are well hun and all is progressing well xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Pheobe, all is good thanks, I've got my 12 week scan tomorrow so excited about that. hows things with you? Its been a bit manic to be truthful, we were back in the UK for christmas and new year and now back to normality.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww good luck with ur scan hun, very exciting, what time is that??. I had mine on the 30 dec and all was well, got my results the other day and all was fine with the nuchal side of things and bloodworks. So i was a v.happy bunny. Things have been fine, a few hiccups here and there, dont think the raging hormones help much lol. Had a lovely xmas and new year, nice and quiet, which will prob make up for the mayhem come this year. Just a thought, are u from west brom area?? Just that my best mate lives that way and has a sister out in Dubai. Prob barking up the wrong tree, but thats nowt new for me lol. Good luck tom sweety shall be thinking of u xxxClick to expand...

glad to hear all went well with the NT scan and tests, can't wait to get them out of the way and to see yoda (the kids have given bean a new name). hormones are a terrible curse, touch wood not so bad yet. i am sure they should even out for you soon though xx 

From Leicestershire originally, but I do know lots of expats dubai has a funny way of reminding you what a small world it is lol. 

I will post the scan piccie when I get home, thanks for the kind wishes :hugs:


----------



## PJ32

Its almost 5 here, yay, going to scoot off early no ones watching xx Will post scan pics tomorrow. Have a lovey evening ladies


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey dingdongs! :wave:
Amy- Have your got peak yet?
Hopes- Nice you will be close in dates with a friend and its better you wait just to be on the safe side :hugs: its not too long though!
Poppy- The ones that had MC did they take it 2-6 cause that would tie in with your bad egg theory but if not then it must just be something to do with the soy in general? Sorry you are still in pain hun, I hope your body sorts itself out soon for you :hugs:
Hey MC- hi :wave:
Tink- I pmed you I definitely didnt think you were touting for business, thank you :hugs: oo and I sort of have my heart set on a tiara so I will send you a pic some time see if you can do it :thumbup:
DM- Have fun drift racing, sounds exciting!
Pheobe- Aww try not to stress yourself too much hun it will be okay :hugs: are you sure you dont have round ligament pains thats what it sound like by struggling with turning over cause of the pain etc?
PJ32- :wave: Goodluck with your scan :hugs:
Coral- :wave: hey! Cant believe your nearly 12weeks its flown by! Goodluck with your scan! :hugs:
MC- Thanks hun, sorry I just read about the baby and freaked out a little bit, I had already decided not to take it next cycle :hugs:
Poppy- Okay hun, sorry as I said to MC I just read about the baby and freaked out, hopefully I will be one of the lucky ones if I do fall this cycle and yes I know why you doing it hun I totally dont blame you and I am glad you have :hugs: definitely not going to take it again though


xxxxxx


----------



## MommyV

Okay ladies I'm so depressed I was almost done typing up a really long post and just lost it so I'm going to have to try again stupid laptop


----------



## pk2of8

good morning girlies :hi:

just gotta throw in my "2 cents" about the soy...i think if you're uncomfy taking it, then defo don't do it if you hava any question about it at all! i think there is a risk for taking it if your cycles are normally regular and you are already ovulating normally on your own. but, like for me, i don't have proof that i was having ov problems (just a suspicion i have based on other symptoms), but it can help. the way it works is it does the same thing clomid does, which is to act as an estrogen receptor blocker and binds to estrogen receptors in the glands/brain (or whatever), which fools the body into producing higher amounts of estrogen. you need higher amounts of estrogen to produce/trigger the luteinizing hormone (lh) surge, which in turn stimulates the follicle to release the mature egg from the ovary and hence ovulation.

now, if you have estrogen dominance problems or thyroid problems, it probably would not be a good idea to take the soy. however, if your problem is pcos or lufs (luteinized unruptured follicle syndrome), then taking the soy MIGHT be helpful to induce the egg to rupture from the follicle. on the other hand, some women who do not have problems like this are given low dose clomid (i.e. 50mg, which would be equivalent to 100mg soy) to increase chances of conceiving when their dh has issues like mine with low sperm count or other sperm issues. the thinking being that the more mature eggs that are there waiting for the spermy (since there are less sperm/less healthy sperm) the greater chance that one of them will be fertilized.

taking all that into consideration, i think there are no more chances of having problems on the soy than on the clomid, which is regularly and frequently prescribed for the issues i mentioned above. now again, this is all just my own thinking and opinions girls. i certainly don't mean to offend or try to convince anyone on anything. this is just how i came to my decision to try it and the research i did. i've read somewhere (will have to try to find it again) that clomid (and hence soy for me) should not be taken (i don't remember exactly now...it was either...) more than 3 months straight or more than 6 months straight. so i will probably give it a go again one more cycle, and if still no bfp, give my body a rest from it for a cycle or 2 (or 3)...and then MAYBE try again, depending on where things are at and what's going on. 

the other things i would take into consideration when reading the scary stuff about soy is that you will find "horror stories" about ANYthing and EVERYthing that's out there. there are horror stories about pregnancy in general and about giving birth. we've all heard them before, so it doesn't really take anything for something to go wrong. whether or not the soy increases the chances of something going wrong :shrug: who's to say that person's chances of having something go wrong wasn't already increased by something else?? maybe something they didn't know about or some information that they could be withholding. maybe it's easier for them to blame it on the soy than on some other issues. there has not been hardly any research at all on the soy and its effects; however, i will say i have not read anything that says soy will cause chromosomal defects in the baby. any issues i've read about with the soy have been related to messing up cycles and ovulation. :shrug: just more food for thought. chromosomal defects are typically caused by malformed sperm or egg or genetic issues with sperm or egg. i personally don't think the soy would cause that if taken only for the 5 days at the recommended dosage. again, girls, not meaning to offend anyone, but this is just my opinion and food for thought. what i have read is that soy in high amounts (meaning taken daily or having supplements plus soy food products on a daily basis) can impede fertility. i'll attach a couple of links...you've all probably seen these articles already b/c i think they're pretty common ones, but just in case. 

otherwise, i would say, there's really just no way of knowing that that woman who lost her baby at 17 wks would have lost it anyway. it's a terrible trajedy and defo makes you think twice about it all. i just think your chances of having problems from it are no greater than having them normally. that's why there are so many chemical pg's and early mc's regardless of the soy. b/c like with DM and MC last cycles, for whatever reason (and i HATE to think of pg's in these terms), the pg was not "viable." who knows why b/c it's so very early, and if we weren't testing early or not ttc, we would never even know it happened b/c it happened before af was due. ya know? honestly, i'm surprised that woman's pg went all the way to 17 wks with that many abnormalities. i think that's the more unusual part than anything else. i suppose that's terribly callous of me to say, and i don't mean it that way. i just mean, 17 wks seems a very long time for a baby with so many problems to survive. i feel terrible for her and for anyone who's gone through something like that. personally, i just wouldn't jump right away and claim it was the soy more than i would for anything else. i think if soy was terribly risky that you wouldn't see so many positives and that there would be a lot more bad talk about it than there is. i guess my point is just that she could have mc'd and the baby had just those problems even if she didn't take the soy. i think it's terribly sad, but just as likely. countless things have to fall in place exactly perfectly for conception to occur and for it to be a healthy baby. it's amazing anyone ever gets pg at all when you look at it like that. especially thinking that with so many millions of sperm, so many are defective too. for example, my dh morphology for the sperm is considered "normal" and it's only 36% of the sperm are normal. that's it, only 36% with normal shape and i guess "healthy" in that sense. so a whopping 64% of his sperm would create an unhealthy baby or "non-viable" pg. :shrug: i just think there are way too many factors at play to be able to point the finger at the soy and say it is definitely b/c of that. are there risks? probably some. i guess i take a more moderate approach (like with most things). i think there are risks with everything that we're doing though and that some risks outweigh the others. :shrug:

ok....i'm sure this is a book i've written so i'll get off my little box now. i just didn't want to see us all getting all freaked out about it, so had to think it all through and wanted to share my thoughts. i wouldn't even blame you if you didn't read the post though. and i'm not targeting anyone, and please i hope no one is offended :hugs: 

i'm especially not disagreeing with you poppy or anyone else :kiss: just throwing in some alternative perspectives to the mix as this is how i usually reason things out for myself.... :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:dohh: i forgot the article links!!! :wacko::haha:

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/soy.html

https://www.justmommies.com/getting-pregnant/fertility-medications-and-natural-supplements/soy-isoflavones-natural-alternative-t


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,

Amy- where is that egg? I wonder if the soy from last cycle mixed this one up as well. I hope that egg comes out soon.

MC- I'm glad that the sickness is getting at least a little bit better. Have you told your children that you're having another baby? Probably little connor wouldn't understand too well yet I know that my son didn't really understand until after dd was born. Also was wondering if you had any feeling whether you're having a boy or girl?

Poppy- It's good that you're able to get any tissue out that may still be remaining I'm sorry that you're continuing to bleed but happy that you won't be getting an infection. I also wanted to mention to you the Maca root that I have been taking. It's all natural and can help with both male and female fertility. I've been taking it for about 1week now and even though I thought that I had o'd 10days ago I didn't and yesterday I had tons of ewcm and a big temp drop today so I'm sure that I'll o today now to see what the post o temps look like You can take the Maca throughout your entire cycle it's all natural and seems to be completely safe

Coral- That's good that your sickness is going away and yay for your scan on Thurs

Tink- I'm glad that you're finally feeling better I hope that you don't get sick again for a while now. That's so nice that you're able to do your own wedding decorations and such I had to pay somebody because although I like creative things that was not one of them I wish I'd had somebody like you around to help with my wedding but very nice of you to offer help to LR

LR- How exciting to plan a wedding that will help to keep your mind off of ttc. I sure hope that baby being born and a wedding don't come too close together because that would be very hard. 

Damita- I wonder if you're oing now or not. All the ewcm and such what about your temps? I guess I need to not be lazy and check your chart.

Babydream- I hope that you're able to get your body sorted out soon

PK- I did not o 10days ago I am oing today. I had tons of ewcm yesterday and now a temp drop today I think that the Maca root I'm taking is helping but I should get a better idea by how my post o temps look

Pheobe- Wow your pregnancy is going by so quickly I can't believe you're already 15weeks Maybe you'll start feeling some movement soon. I hope that everything goes well for you back at work. As far as things you need for the baby I had so many different things for my son but we used very little of course different parenting styles and feeding can help determine what you might need but mostly the babies need our love and attention but I'm sure you'll find and get all that you need because you still have plenty of time. I think it's normal to feel a bit nervous especially in your first pregnancy but I'm sure that you and oh are going to make wonderful parents


asfm- I had tons of ewcm yesterday and a big temp drop today so I am just now oing on cd31 my crazy body but I've been taking the Maca root for about a week and I saw more ewcm just yesterday along then I've seen my body produce in years so I'm really excited we bd'd last night and now I won't know what's going on with ewcm and such today because of the semen but I'm hoping for and expect a good temp rise tomorrow and we'll bd tonight dh has a cold but that's okay I don't mind getting a cold if that means I'll get pg


----------



## poppy666

No PK im not disagreeing with your either, the more i read the more it made me realise that it could or couldnt be a reason why i or anyone else on the Soy mc, i guess im just being more cautious due to the fact i do have 4 perfectly healthy boys and did have healthy pregnancies and for me personally i dont think i need the Soy because im sure i do ov every month and also i have a regular 28/30 day cycle.

So for me im going to try without it, but whilst i was thinking should i take it again or not i thought id air my thoughts on here :shrug: did not post on here to scare others from taking it BUT if there is a link to some women using it and mc because they didnt really need to take it then id feel more comfortable knowing i said something if you can understand that :wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

ok all that aside...i hope everyone is doing well today! 

pj good to see you again hun and glad your holidays went well! :hugs:

tink, so glad you're feeling on the mend sweetie!

tink, dm, lupe, damita, and everybody else that was talking about wedding stuff...it IS so much fun to plan isn't it!!! i would love to do another too! my sisters and i did all the planning and making things for my wedding too (piccies on fb too :happydance:). we made the centerpieces for the tables and the favors and so many other things. i loved it! tink if we lived closer i might talk to you about starting a little business together :winkwink::haha:

i can't remember much of what else has been going on so far today :dohh: all that talk about the soy killed my brain! :haha:

afm, bfn again this morning. :cry: i'm just trying to pretend it didn't happen now. i'd rather live that way until af. also, it was wonderful to visit with my bro and his wife and kiddies yesterday. they also brought along my oldest nephew, so that was nice too. :flower: BUT, the bad news is my bro was not able to fix my car. :nope: after he got pretty much all the work done and replaced the 2 belts, he found that the crank pulley (DM, you probably know what that is) was busted totally in 2 pieces. :wacko: just. great. so this is a very odd thing to go wrong for my type of car and the age/mileage it has on it, so we're going to go to the car dealership (hopefully today) and see if they have an after-market warranty to cover it. this type of thing shouldn't go wrong for another 50,000 miles or so. if not, we'll see if we can get the part so my bro can fix it and what that would cost or having the dealer fix it. if it's too expensive, we're also going to check into just trading it in. for what my payments are (and with all the trouble toyota has been having) i may be able to get something new for lower payments so we'll see. would be nice to have a new van. i'd love to get an suv, but i don't know if i could afford that. anyway, so we'll see girls. otherwise, we're still down to 1 car (dh's truck) and i have to figure something out, as i start working again on tuesday :wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> No PK im not disagreeing with your either, the more i read the more it made me realise that it could or couldnt be a reason why i or anyone else on the Soy mc, i guess im just being more cautious due to the fact i do have 4 perfectly healthy boys and did have healthy pregnancies and for me personally i dont think i need the Soy because im sure i do ov every month and also i have a regular 28/30 day cycle.
> 
> So for me im going to try without it, but whilst i was thinking should i take it again or not i thought id air my thoughts on here :shrug: did not post on here to scare others from taking it BUT if there is a link to some women using it and mc because they didnt really need to take it then id feel more comfortable knowing i said something if you can understand that :wacko:

yes i totally understand poppy :hugs::friends: i'm so glad we can all talk about this stuff and whatever else and nobody argues or gets offended. it's good info! :flower: and i defo would want to know if it was causing mc's or not, so i think you did the right thing sweetie :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Nah no point arguing about the pro's and con's of something that could be beneficial to any of the ding dongs trying to get their BFPs :hugs: but its good to see both sides of an opinion, like you said Soy may be a great help to ladies who have some fertility issues and others who dont shouldnt need it :kiss:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Nice points poppy & pk (cannot believe how much you wrote :haha:) I think if there is a mc link it will be published in following years poppy at least you warned us beforehand of the risks :hugs: and pk you have alot of positive evidence so now i'm thinking its everyone to their own to decide whether to use it or not but i think i will give my body a rest for a few cycles anyway :thumbup: also very happy with how people can have different opinions here without arguing :hugs:
Hey mommyv :wave: yes it is exciting :D 

Pk- Glad you had a nice time with the niece and nephews :thumbup: and sorry to hear your car couldn't be fixed but hopefully it won't be too hard to get another one or for garage to sort something out for you :hugs: Really sorry you got bfn but hopefully its just too early :hugs: 

xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

I didn't chart this month, urgh wish I had but this is the second time with soy to mess up my cycles, only one cycle it was normal, I don't think I will be taking it next cycle maybe it will go back to normal..


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> Ohh Amy, have you got your peak yet hun?

noooooooooooooooo no fecking peak
plus hubbys brother has died this morning of a massive heart attack:cry::nope:


----------



## Damita

aww hunny :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Amy im so sorry dont know what to say sweetie, terrible news you ok? :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Omg.. amy i am so sorry, your having a really tough time at the moment aren't you, i hope you and your hubby are okay :hugs: 

xxxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ding dongs!

Amy sorry to hear about ur hubby's brother *hugs*

Cd4 for me ladies. Af is leaving town, woohoo hopefully she won't come visit again for 9 months or so lol 
I decided to give the soy a go so i took it for the first time last night, i'll just need to wait and see what happens but i just feel like i need to try something because it has been a year this month since i had my last depo injection and my cycles are defo not regular and we've been ttc really hard the last 6 months and nothing else has worked x


----------



## mrsamyrach

im ok hubby is devastated 
as if we havent had enough to deal with in 2010 now fucking 9 days into 2011
georgie dies x
sorry guys but when is this going end
i think ovd is delayed cos of the upset round christmas and new year to be honerst
temp has dipped as well


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Amy My heart goes out to you and hubby:hug::hug: Thats terrible news


----------



## coral11680

Amy so sorry to hear about OH brother :(:hugs:

PK sorry for the bfn hun, but you certainly aren't out yet hun:hugs:

I agree that maybe people who have not had trouble concieving in the past and have regular cycles should probably not try the soy, no point in messing things up.

Damita, will you do soy next cycle if no bfp this cycle?

Eesoja has been missing for a while I hope she's ok?


----------



## babydream

Amy, i'm so sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you and hubby and family xxx


----------



## babydream

Hi girls, 

Coral, hope you are okay, i've been wondering where eesoja got to, haven't seen her for ages.

PK, wow! Thanks hunni. I think my messed up cycle is caused by soy so i'm not going to take it anymore. Sorry for bfn xxhugsxx

Poppy, sorry you are still struggling hunni, if there's more pain and blood i'd go to docs. Hope all better soon xx

Pheobe, hope you're well, rant away. I'm quite particular about baby stuff and will be very hard to make my mind up about buggy and things. I like the Stokke explorer though.

Lupine, i'm sure you'll have a wonderful wedding, i can imagine how excited you are about it. I had a simple one, if i could do it again, i'd do it differently much better. 5th wedding anniversary coming up in March, thought of renewing vows but is there any point? Any of you done it??? I'd love another wedding :)

Damita, i had a look at your wedding pics, you looked gorgeous and seems like the girls on pic had a good time lolol

Tink, glad you feeling better xxxxx

Mc, how is ms today??? You sleeping again??? xxx

Hi DM, Jenny, mommyv and all the others xxxx 

Still no af for me but probably ovulated not long ago as my bbs are really sore now and my lower back ache is killing me in the mornings. Come on bitch!!!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Babydream- If you did it simply the first time then i think you should renew vows and do it the way you want it now :thumbup: seems like a really nice idea, depending on how money goes we are possibly gonna do it again cause oh wants a total ott wedding and we not got too much money so may do it again on our 5th anniversary :thumbup: and yes i'm really excited :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Amy really sorry to hear about ur brother in law :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

Hey Lupes, Mommyv and Babyd tyvm for ur supportive and kind words, it is muchly appreciated lovelies xxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## LEW32

:hug: Amy - so sorry to hear about your brother in law....

:hi: ding dongs!


----------



## mothercabbage

:sick: and :sleep: bad day again...hate this feeling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: MC x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Amy.......how awful :hugs: Poor DH. Did he have existing heart problems? Surely there has GOT to be a let up for you two. :( x


----------



## Damita

coral11680 said:


> Amy so sorry to hear about OH brother :(:hugs:
> 
> PK sorry for the bfn hun, but you certainly aren't out yet hun:hugs:
> 
> I agree that maybe people who have not had trouble concieving in the past and have regular cycles should probably not try the soy, no point in messing things up.
> 
> Damita, will you do soy next cycle if no bfp this cycle?
> 
> Eesoja has been missing for a while I hope she's ok?

Well I've done it last three cycles, and it only helped one the rest they got longer so I am going to have a natural cycle next month..:hugs:


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Coral, hope you are okay, i've been wondering where eesoja got to, haven't seen her for ages.
> 
> PK, wow! Thanks hunni. I think my messed up cycle is caused by soy so i'm not going to take it anymore. Sorry for bfn xxhugsxx
> 
> Poppy, sorry you are still struggling hunni, if there's more pain and blood i'd go to docs. Hope all better soon xx
> 
> Pheobe, hope you're well, rant away. I'm quite particular about baby stuff and will be very hard to make my mind up about buggy and things. I like the Stokke explorer though.
> 
> Lupine, i'm sure you'll have a wonderful wedding, i can imagine how excited you are about it. I had a simple one, if i could do it again, i'd do it differently much better. 5th wedding anniversary coming up in March, thought of renewing vows but is there any point? Any of you done it??? I'd love another wedding :)
> 
> Damita, i had a look at your wedding pics, you looked gorgeous and seems like the girls on pic had a good time lolol
> 
> Tink, glad you feeling better xxxxx
> 
> Mc, how is ms today??? You sleeping again??? xxx
> 
> Hi DM, Jenny, mommyv and all the others xxxx
> 
> Still no af for me but probably ovulated not long ago as my bbs are really sore now and my lower back ache is killing me in the mornings. Come on bitch!!!!

:blush: that they did :) Thank you :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Think im haing a nervous breakdown listening to korben cry in his cot.. ive been going in every 5-10 minutes lying him back down and going out the room whilst he cries and this been going on for an hour and a half... im getting stressed out :growlmad:

Edited He's finally asleep but sobbing in his sleep :( feel crap for doing that... he bloody didnt half fight it tho 7.30-9.30 :p


----------



## pk2of8

awwww...:hugs: poppy i know that's so hard, but it's the right thing to do. he'll be ok sweetie. and he'll get used to it. it will take a few days but then it'll be bliss...you'll be able to put him down with little to no fuss at all! :winkwink: poor little korben...he's ok tho, sweet little guy :hugs:

amy, prayers and hugs to you and your dh for his brother's passing! you have had such a difficult time the last several months. i wouldn't be surprised at all if that's why your ov is delayed this cycle. don't be surprised if what happened today delays it longer. or perhaps it already happened last night, so then you'll be moving on soon. even though the year is starting bad sweetie, it could still turn out to be your best year ever! :hugs:

mommyv, i did see on your chart that your temp dropped again too. maybe you're right and your ov was delayed also. seems strange, but you're right with the zig-zaggy temps since your crosshairs on ff, doesn't seem really like you ov'd that day, or at least if you did, it would suggest that you might need progesterone support b/c not a strong thermal shift :shrug:

MC, sorry you're still feeling sick sweetie :hugs:

well, so we went to look at cars...didn't buy anything. going to wait til tomorrow. maybe we'll go back depending on if they can give us a good enough deal. or i guess we'll try to get my van fixed. still trying to figure out how much that will cost. of course the service department not open on sunday, so we'll call or go back tomororw. :wacko: ugh. i have such a headache from dealing with it and trying to figure out what we can afford.


----------



## poppy666

Thanks PK its so hard, i was crying on the landing listening to him, but ive been so down in myself i dont know why i even started korben's new routine so soon.

This morning i bled more with clots (tmi) cramps were bad, but gone now, but i can even smell the blood smells irony/metallic. Maybe i can smell it more cos im using pads not Tampons :shrug: Its just constant 18 days and ive still got to wait till i get my af :cry: Just totally had enough x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww poppy so sorry korben took it hard :hugs: and that you are having a hard time, maybe you should start routine when you feeling a bit better in yourself try to relax a bit hun its still early days so you still gonna have bad days Lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: for you 

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I thought that once he fell asleep but ive started it now so going to have to finish it or im going to be confusing korben :dohh: please god only make this heartache last a few days lol x


----------



## Hopes314

poppy:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

lupine you still planning to hold out on the testing?? any symptoms? :)


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww i get what you mean so hopefully he will fall into new routine easily, so sorry you having such a hard time though :hugs:


xxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hopes314 said:


> lupine you still planning to hold out on the testing?? any symptoms? :)

sure am and only AF ones plus CP is med/low, firm and closed and have virtually no CM so i'm thinking i am totally out now :nope: but we will see in a few days, going to docs on day AF comes this cycle so i don't talk myself out of it after :blush: 


xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

PK forgot to say i hope you get your car fixed and its not going to cost a fortune you really dont need this added expense right now, but if your life is anything like mine something always breaks down when your skint :haha:


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> Aww i get what you mean so hopefully he will fall into new routine easily, so sorry you having such a hard time though :hugs:
> 
> 
> xxxxx

You got it all to come :winkwink: :haha:

Worse thing about it is when they babies your sooooooooooo tired you'll do anything for some sleep so they end up in your bed ( they start to prefer it) then you find its easier to lie at the side of them to get them to sleep then transfer to cot BIG MISTAKE lol im paying the price x


----------



## Hopes314

my non-stretchy jeans officially cannot be buttoned, and my belly can be seen. visited relatives today and felt like i was being eyed-up. am going "in hiding." how to hide it until 12 weeks? cried today because its obvious and dont plan to tell relatives til mid feb.


----------



## pk2of8

yep poppy that's exactly the way it always works for me too! :haha: i'm just worried about getting it all sorted before too long. it's very difficult to deal with everything with only one car and that one not enough seating in it for us all. i'm starting a new job on tuesday afternoon (different from the one i've been talking about). it's not good money but it gives me a few extra hours each week. next week i start a part-time assignment for the job i've been talking about. and then at the end of the month i'll probably have full-time work with a second assignment. so things are picking up...just slowly. will be tight for a few weeks :wacko: so of course, that's when everything is going to go wrong. :dohh:

that irony/metallicy smell is what i meant a while back when i said i can always "smell" af coming for myself. :wacko: i can't imagine how hard this has been for you sweetie. and now trying to sort korben into a routine. it'll be hard for a few days, but it won't last long hun. :hugs: he'll get used to it quicker than you think and then you'll be glad you finally did. :kiss:

lupe, sorry you think you're out hun :hugs: i know the feeling. you're not out yet sweetie, but i know what you mean...


----------



## pk2of8

:awww: poor hopes. it'll be okay sweetie. just start wearing some baggie tunics and leggings or stretchy jeans. you could always just pretend to be embarrassed (if anybody asks too soon) and just say you're "bloated" and imply it's "that time of the month" and most people will leave off at that. plus then they'll leave you alone for a few weeks too. :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

:haha: yeah i'm sure i have, i want to BF so i will end up getting into bed and doing it and then it will end up with baby sleeping in bed permanently, not looking forward to the transfer bit though i must say sound real horrible having to just let them cry can understand why you got upset :hugs:
Hopes :haha: you will be okay, you prob just really paranoid cause you think it looks huge, when you gonna give us a bump pic?
Pk- Thanks :hugs: Hope your jobs get back on track soon and you get car sorted at a small expense

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

PK your going to be a very busy bee by the end of the month then fx :happydance: but it is typical when something major breaks down at the total wrong time.

My condenser dryer broke just before christmas and ive still not bought another because of christmas and OH took so much time off looking after me when i mc'd, then me & korben got the flu so more time off grrrr his wages have been terrible.

We back to normal money wise next week so im buying a dryer, then getting my hair done cos i look like a washed out tramp :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

lol ill post a bump pic in a min lupine, you guys will laugh at me, im making myself sound huge probably lol. just im terrified for any relatives to know early and then have to go back and tell them if something didnt go well. and the in-laws have been nagging us for a grand baby for ages, and i feel like they are always putting their nose in and trying to figure things out. we live on the same road as them and theyre around a lot. they always put their noses in, they mean well though. last year when we were planning our wedding, we were privately discussing how wed like to get married on a beach. a week later, my mother in law came up to me and said "i think a beach wedding is a lovely idea" ugh. they always knowww.


----------



## pk2of8

i bf all my lo's lupe. and i kept them in a bassinet by the bed (sometimes in the bed with me) until they outgrew the bassinet. they don't know any different when they're that new :cloud9: but later, i started weaning them for just at night to bottles, or i would bf them away from the bed and put them back in the crib/cot. very tiring, but worth it in the end, especially once they were sleeping through the night! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

I never bf any of mine but saying that was tempted with korben but im ticklish there and if OH goes there im either laughing or its going through me :haha: so never did it x


----------



## pk2of8

yep i totally understand poppy!!! :wacko: and i'm DYING to get my hair done!!!! :dohh: i haven't had it colored since september?? or october?? either way, it's been too long and all my gray roots are showing terribly!!! :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

hopes, maybe hubby is letting info slip w/o realizing it??? :shrug::winkwink:


----------



## pk2of8

lol poppy!!! :rofl: my nips (tmi??) are very sensitive, but bf'ing was just a totally different experience. :winkwink: latching on was always hard, but once they were there, i was able to adjust and did fine with it. :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

ugh well i need to go to the grocery store b/c my kids need food for their school lunches. blah. i really don't want to go. my head is killing me...


----------



## Hopes314

here is my new found fatness. first pic is 4wk, second pic is today, 7+3:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







4+1.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 8









7+3.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> :awww: poor hopes. it'll be okay sweetie. just start wearing some baggie tunics and leggings or stretchy jeans. you could always just pretend to be embarrassed (if anybody asks too soon) and just say you're "bloated" and imply it's "that time of the month" and most people will leave off at that. plus then they'll leave you alone for a few weeks too. :hugs:

or just say im a fat ******* leave me alone:haha:

talking of fat *******s ive just eaten 40 cadburys choc eclairs xx


----------



## Hopes314

mmmm mrsamy chocolate eclairsss


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> here is my new found fatness. first pic is 4wk, second pic is today, 7+3:dohh:

Hopes you only got a tiny bump surely you can hide that :haha:

PK enjoy rest of your day then sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

now started on nobbly bobbly lollies x


----------



## MommyV

Poppy I'm sorry you're having a hard time getting Korben to sleep. Hopefully he'll get the hang of it and stop crying after a day or two

Amy- sorry about dh's brother 

PK- boy doesn't it always work out that way money is tight and everything goes wrong. I hope that you're able to get your van fixed or get a new car soon and I still have my fx'd for u this cycle

Hopes- nice tiny bump you probably just feel big from pregnancy bloat try to wear a little bit looser tops and stretchy pants and you should be fine for several more weeks

MC- sorry that you're feeling so ill maybe a girl? I hope that you only have a few more weeks of this

asfm- had pretty bad o pains tonight so I expect to see a nice high temp tomorrow also we bd'd last night tonight and we might try for tomorrow night as well


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Yay Finally got my crosshairs on FF, 3dpo woohoo!
Only 15 days til testing:huh:Well tats what FF is aying anyway, I however have other ideas:haha:

Havn't had a chance to read back yet, but will later, ta ta for know


----------



## Damita

yay for being in the TWW DM :)

Hows everyone? I still have this stupid cold :(


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hmm just changed one of my temps (temped at 6:30 in morn on cd20 then again at 9:20) and it's moved my O date to day 17, thats sounds more reasonable to me so I'm 4dpo:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Dong Dongs

Bloody deleted my post lol pfft. Ah well, hope your all ok. I'm shattered from coughing all night zzzzzzzzzz x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

DM yes that's when I thought you had O'd :happydance: what day do you plan to test? x

Damita, feel for you with the cold, get better soon honey. x

Mommyv will be looking out for you temp this morning x

Pops, hope Korben slept well for you last night and there was no more crying :hugs: x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Morning Tink, going to try and hold out til the 22nd, but I supose I'll see what my temps do:blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

How will you wait till then?! :haha: Criky, I hope your temps go through the roof so you test earlier ;) x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

I have no idea how I'm going to wait this month, but I managed to wait til day after af was due last month:haha:

Got to go now Tink, already running late for work:blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Have a good day DM! :wave: x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave:
DM...thats the day i thought you OV too, FX for high temps!! :hugs:
@tink...:hugs: hows the flu today:flower:
@poppy.....i chickened out after a few bad nights trying to get connor to sleep, tugs on the old heart strings dont it,why did we do it??? no more co-sleeping!!! i never did with chloe and she slept through from really early on! ive learnt my lesson now, :( ..hope it dont last too much longer for you, keep at it now youve started though,like you said,good luck and 1 word of advice.....tissues!! :hugs:
@babydream...:hug:
@amy...mmmm choc eclairs nice!!
@hopes...yeah your huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge :rofl: how will you hide that bump!! sorry! :haha: you got a cute bump starting if they ask just say "feck off" 
asfm....:sick: but ill manage, also slept through OH getting up and going to work and just made it up in time to say bye to DD b4 she left for school....how lazy are me and DS!!:haha: hope your all well xx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning MC, If its any consolation I only ever just make it up to day goodbye to my eldest in the morning. And even then, I'm not human for a good few hours :haha: Hope the sickness is bearable today :hugs: My flu? well its gone to my chest. So now I'm well enough to get up and do things, the minute i do I have to sit down again because I can't breathe. My poor House.......and DH......

Hopes, that bump is very cute :) I'm sure you will manage to hide it a little longer, and if you get asked like PK said, just say your bloated and have terrible wind. They will be embarrassed to ask any more :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: for MC & Tink poorly ding dongs :kiss:

Hope everyone's well x

Ive just rang my EPU regarding this bleeding ive been having since Thurseday and explained i spotted brown after the procedure for 10 days then stopped for 3 days in that time had ov pains & ewcm etc then 5 days ago started bleeding fresh red with some small clots blahhhhhhh she said sounds like my af???

I did say dont i have to not be bleeding for 20 days before af arrives and she said no some women will ov early inbetween bleeding/spotting then go on to have their first period without a break after procedure.

Ive just got to watch it dont get heavy or too prolonged, but probably a light period cos ive no high fever or foul smelling discharge :shrug: 

So CD5 for me in that case x


----------



## coral11680

Hi Ding Dongs :hi:

Tink, sorry your still poorly, I remember when I had the flu my chest really hurt from all the coughing:hugs: my house was a mess for a week, dont worry about it, just rest so you can get better!

Cabs big:hugs: sorry your so tired and :sick: yuck, it will be over soon though.

Poppy, I agree I think it's your AF, so :happydance: for cycle day 5! How did Korben sleep in the end? I know it's hard isn't it. This time I'm going to try to let the baby sleep alone form day one. I let my other two in my bed and paid the price!

Hopes your bump is so cute and tiny, I don't think anyone will notice though hun:hugs:

PK I hope you get a new car or the old one sorted soon sweety and good luck for the new job!

My minds gone blank and I forgot what else I was going to write:dohh:

I shouldn't have spoke to soon yesterday anout the MS, This morning I was puking again:dohh: It is better in the day but mornings still not too good.


----------



## poppy666

Hiya Coral just done an IC 10miu and its :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :haha:

TINK i need my ff ticker now :happydance::happydance:

Korben woke at 5am and i took him in my bed for bottle and he slept till 9am :dohh: buttttttttttttttttttttttt he did sleep in cot from 9.30pm. When he was a baby he always went in his cot up to the age of around 4mths then it all went to pot with his teething and growing spurts :growlmad:

See how i go at 7.30 again tonight x


((( big hugs))) for your ms sweetie xx


----------



## coral11680

yay for :bfn::happydance: hopefully that will be the last time you will see one!:haha:

Korben did well sleeping til 5am in the cot, keep up the good work sweety. Yeah I think thats what happened with my babies too once they starting teething etc, it was easier to bring them in bed:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

UGH just looked at IC after 10 mins and a veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy faint line, it wont count will it?? nahhh im sure some women have a tiny bit of hcg after mc whilst on their af x


----------



## coral11680

nah dont worry about it, they say not to read them after 10 mins anyway


----------



## poppy666

EVAP :ignore: :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:haha:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies 
Yay Poppy!!!... its going to take some time to get Korben settled. It hurts...lord yes...but in the end it will all be worth in...big :hugs: to ya girly.

MC...sending :hugs:

I have a good day DM

To all my other Ding Dongs :hi:

Afm, it snowed!!! Woo hoo. we got like 5-7 inches
in middle Tennessee. So, no work for me !!!!
can you tell I'm excited :)


----------



## poppy666

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy CG how you doing apart from being snowed in :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok now im :cry: because of the MS sympathy your giving me, just spent half hour "hanging around" in the loo, never happened though but went all sweaty and hot....ohhhhhhhhhhhh yuk!!! im too emotional today...:growlmad::happydance::cry::yipee: WTF!!!!!!!
@poppy...deffo evap! thats the only evaps i like though!! :haha:
@coral...hope your :sick: eases too!!
@china...build a snow man and post pics.....:haha:
@tink....:hugs: for stupid flu......
asfm...now i smell poo...great connor!!! how the feck am i going to do this??????????????? have a bucket next to my son whilst i change his ass?!


----------



## poppy666

MC You not tried ginger root? awww sweetie i know its hard but hopefully subside at 12wks x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hopes- I look more preg than you :haha: you have a very cute little bump! If in laws have been nagging about baby maybe they were checking you out to see if they can see a bump yet but Im really sure they wont notice yet :D
Pk- Sounds like a good plan, cot will be other side of the room from me, I might invest in a comfy armchair for my bedroom when the time comes then I can try putting baby away from me straight away, though I will prob use a moses basket in the cot at first (dont want to use just moses basket cause dogs are boisterous and Im worried about them knocking it over).
Poppy- I am just hoping I can do it because I am the most ticklish person ever even when doctor uses stethoscope I struggle to stay still :haha: its so embarrassing. How did korben get on for the rest of the night? :wohoo: :happydance: for CD 5& neg IC! Thats brilliant news :hugs: so happy for you! IC :happydance: Well done with korben, you did really well! :hugs:
Hey Amy :wave: yum for choc éclairs! 
DM- Yay for OV :wohoo: and being 4dpo already! 
MommyV- Let us know if you get your temp rise :)
Tink- Sorry your tired, I hate it when it deletes bloody post, I always type into Microsoft word first and the copy and paste or sometimes highlight and press back :dohh: aww hope your chest gets better soon I hate it when they go to your chest I always end up choking till I am sick cause Im asthmatic and I smoke :blush:
Damita- Sorry you still feeling so ill hun :hugs:
MC- You mean lazy wife :haha: glad you got good sleep :thumbup: lets hope your sickness goes at 12weeks, not much longer now :hugs: :rofl: at bucket next to Connors bum but I think its the way you gonna have to do it :dohh: :haha:
Coral- Sorry about the proper MS hope it starts clearing up tomorrow :haha: 
China- :happydance: for snow and no work! Enjoy your break :D
Asfm- Gotta take my parrot to vets today cause he not very well :cry: hopefully its something easily solved cause he is my baby that will be at 4.30pm and i think thats all I have to do today so I can just be lazy :D Feeling more optimistic today about possibly being pg? dont have a clue why cause everything points to AF but PMA :D AF is due 13th so only few more days to wait we will see :) 


xxxxx


----------



## China girl

:hi: Coral & Lupine
Poppy, I'm Great, can't complain :)
MC, I don't do well in the cold :haha:, but I will get some pics posted.
Tink..:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

not ginger root poppy just ginger nuts(biscuits) they make me worse! leave a foul after taste in my mouth so gave that up as a bad job, im currently sucking on a polo mint...
@lupine...ha! lazy wife!:haha: i aint getting up at 5am with him, he comes home at 230pm and has a sleep!!!! he big enough to sort his self now, if my 11 year old daughter can then so can he!! :rofl: hope the birds ok xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: for snow men pics from china! and no cheating! get outside and build your own, no taking sly pics of the neighbours!! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Awww LR hope your parrots ok sweetie, keep us up to date and yahhhhhhhhhhhhhh for PMA :happydance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC- Do you not know that men need more looking after than 11year old girls :haha: 
Hope bird is okay also he is 11 and a senegal he called bobby (he is on my fb) he just had bad belly for a few weeks so hoping he just needs antibiotics :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

my OH manages quite well,is yours a lazy git? 
i saw your bird on FB, not really a bird person, but im sure my cats would like it :rofl: sorry!!!! xx


----------



## coral11680

Hi China, Lupine :hi:

Cabs you are evil poor parrot!!!
I had a conure Lupine before we moved back to England. We gave him to a friend.Hope the parrot is ok.

China have fun on your snow day:happydance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC- No he is okay really was just messing around :haha: but my OH is disabled so sometimes does need extra help :thumbup: ..... :cry: :o...... :haha: you bitch! :haha:
Coral- Thanks, i had 2 conures and they are sweet little things and can be quite timid, they are very pretty though :thumbup:

xxxxxx


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,

Poppy- yay for getting af and a neg pg test I hope that your body will be relatively normal and you can get back to ttc whenever you feel ready

MC- sorry that you're so sick maybe you could try ginger ale or these lollipops called preggie pops they're supposed to help with ms I never used them but I've heard good things about them

CG- wow snow in TN that must be quite a sight for you how nice to have a day off from work enjoy

Lupine- sorry about your bird hopefully it will be okay is 11 old for a bird?

Tink- I have tons of work to do in my house and I'm not sick or pregnant I'm sure you'll get back to normal soon

asfm-temp went up .8degree today so I would say that is a good jump but temps like I was seeing previously so I need to see what the next couple of days look like but I still feel pretty sure this is it


----------



## coral11680

LR I had a nanday conure and he wasnt timid, he was crazy!! he was so loud. We used to put a blanket over his cage at night and i would creep around in the morning as I was getting ready or he would screech to come out!! he was so used to us saying shut up to him, he used to repeat it! I'm a bad mummy i know:haha: he used to say "hello" or "shutup":haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

MommyV- Not really senegals live 25-30 years in the wild and up to 50 in captivity so he should have a few years left in him yet :thumbup: I also have 2 african greys one is 5 and one is 22 and they live about 50-70 years :thumbup:
:happydance: for possible ovulation!

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks MommyV :hugs:

Now where's Tink i want my ticker :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## lupinerainbow

coral11680 said:


> LR I had a nanday conure and he wasnt timid, he was crazy!! he was so loud. We used to put a blanket over his cage at night and i would creep around in the morning as I was getting ready or he would screech to come out!! he was so used to us saying shut up to him, he used to repeat it! I'm a bad mummy i know:haha: he used to say "hello" or "shutup":haha:

Haha, one of our parrots say fuck off cause his old owners must have said it to him alot it was funny cause they were really posh :haha: and ooo maybe its cause mine weren't tame? :haha: thats so funny naughty bird! My greys say loads of different things but bobby says bobby, hello, good boy and starting to say i love you :D

xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: at bitch!!!! you gals are getting to know me quite well!!! :rofl::rofl:
poppy....you getting a shiny new ff ticker?? :yipee:
time for toast i think....


----------



## poppy666

Yep :happydance: ive just had some toast with salad cream on :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:haha: it is funny hearing birds talk especially saying "fuck off" or "shut up" lol :rofl:

Hi mommyv :hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

mommy v i have heard of preggo pops me and babydream discovered them....sound good, i forgot about them so will deffo order some,thanx for the reminder!! and i stalked your chart, do you think that was an implantation dip?? looking good!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh poppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i looooooooooooooove that......im soooo having that now! xxxx :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC- yes i think we are! :growlmad: :rofl:
I'm cooking dinner well not myself, the oven is cooking it at the moment i was being lazy so just put on chicken nuggets and over potatoes and fish instead of chicken nuggets for OH :blush: If he insists on me making dinner when i just got out of bed he will have to make do :haha:
what are preggo pops? 
Coral- Yea it is especially when they do it when people are here and they look at you like wtf? :haha:
xxxx


----------



## coral11680

poppy i can help with your chart if you need it


----------



## phoebe

Hi girlies xxx:hi::hi::hi::hi:
Just thought i'd pop on quickly for my daily fix of bnb lol. I hope u are all well and doing fine. Not long back form my smoking clinic , my carbon monoxide levels have gone from 11 to 1 now woohoo!!! i is officially a non smoker now, has been 1 month now yay!! Just having my daily dose of cornflakes now then i'll be getting ready for work boo!! Bloody twilight shift i finish at 10.30, Should be fun though as i am usually out for the count come 7-8pm:sleep::sleep: so the pts will probably be having a chuffing party as i pass out :rofl::rofl: well see u chicks soon take care. Lubs ya all xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> poppy i can help with your chart if you need it

Ok thanks sweetie will inbox you username and i hope i remembered password :haha:


----------



## coral11680

poppy do u want a new chart starting from 5 days ago?


----------



## mothercabbage

ok magical toast has made me feel better, i had salad cream on 1 bit, jam on 1, cheese spread on another but then had to have another cheese spread as i 4got the lea n perrins!! yummmmmmm-mmmmmmmmy


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: g'morning luvs! been a busy morning here already i see! :haha:

MC sorry you're feeling so :sick: and lousy hun :hugs: hopefully it will pass soon for you. just fyi...i had ms much worse with my son than with my girls, so you never know!! :winkwink:

tink, i hope your flu doesn't get any worse...now moving into your chest. ugh. that is so painful! :hugs: 

mommyv, it's so frustrating when you can't figure out your chart isn't it!! :hugs: i agree though, it should be cleear for you in a couple more days.

poppy, i'd say korben staying in his own cot til (what was it you said???....) 5am (???) is excellent for the first night! :happydance: just keep at it and he'll be all settled in the new routine before you know it! :kiss:

hopes, with my other pg's my ex-fil used to say i looked like a pencil with a wart b/c i was so tiny and eventually had this bump that seemed to come from nowhere. i undy what you feel tho about how noticeable it feels. really, tho, it's just b/c you're so self-conscious of it. :winkwink: :hugs:

phoebe, i hope you have a good first day back to work sweetie! :hugs: i'm sure you'll be exhausted by tonight and yay :happydance: for quitting smoking!

coral, lupe, and china and anyone else i missed :kiss::hugs: 

afm, ehhhh...i didn't even bother to test this morning. :cry: temps have dropped considerably, and i'm due af on thur, so i'm not expecting any good news at this point. :cry: i feel pretty hopeless about ttc at this point :nope:

other than that, we're still trying to figure out what to do about the van. hopefully we'll get that all settled today. and i'm actually going to be working my new assignment tues/thur this week rather than next week, so i'm excited about that and gets the ball rolling. hopefully things will keep getting better with work. :happydance:


----------



## Damita

Arugh my husband is driving me nuts, he has been ill for a week and just been sent home again, and he is always in the way.. I am trying to get a huge amount of uni work done for Wednesday when I see my surprivsor for my 3rd year project but he keeps nagging me about tidying and wanting help with his computer! AHHHHH!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: damita and pk.....
mommyv...did i look at the wrong chart....:wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: damita :hugs: men are always so helpless aren't they?? :haha:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> poppy do u want a new chart starting from 5 days ago?

Coral its done think i just need to put af days in now then temp from tomorrow ( Trial cycle) :haha:

Thank you sweetie :hugs:

Arghhh PK hope your ok sweetie :hug:

MC your a dirty biatch everything on toast :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes i know poppy! lol xx


----------



## coral11680

oh good poppy glad you sorted it out!:happydance: glad to help you:hugs:

PK big hugs:hugs: sorry you are not feeling hopeful sweety, dont worry you will get there in the end I know you will.

Phoebe good luck back at work and no naps in the cupboard:haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Pheobe- Well done for quitting smoking! 
MC- Yay for finding sickness cure even if it is a random combination of spreads on toast :haha:
PK- :happydance: for getting jobs sorted and Im really sorry you feeling so bad about ttc :hugs: maybe you should take a break but I have tried and I dont see how it works I think you try to fool yourself your not obsessing over doing it at the right time etc? Your not out till that mean old :witch: gets here though and she is due for me at exact same time as you so hopefully we are both proved wrong :hugs:
Damita- Just tell him uni work is more important and to just let you get it done then you will help him but uni comes first :thumbup:

Just had dinner and now OH has gone to bed for a nap cause he is tired :dohh:
xxxxx


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies! (or afternoon for those in UK)!

Hope everyone is doing well, I have not read back yet. I hit the 12 week mark yesterday, woohoo! One more week until second tri. I plan on calling my boss today to tell him...feeling kinda awkward- not sure what to say. Guess I will just blurt it out!

Just wanted to say that I am thinking about Amy and her OH- hope they are dealing well!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Lew :happydance: for being 12 weeks :hugs: cannot believe how quickly all your pgs are going!
Who is gonna have the first dingdong baby? Is it pheobe? 

xxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

I'm such an idiot :wacko: I just looked at my signature and realised i still have MC & hopes as ttc instead of pg :dohh: talk about take my time :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## LEW32

:hi: Lupine- I wish it felt fast to me- hehe. There were a few people before Pheebs but not sure they come on anymore. I think Pheobe is the first Ding dong regular to pop :)
Hope your parrot is ok!

MC- sorry you got the MS now...mine is still there but has subsided alot....so much more manageable. I am still waiting for that incredible, energetic feeling tho!

Tink- sorry u are so poorly...take care of yourself...no worries about the house! Mine is a mess and I don't even have the flu! 

Poppy- YAY for BFN and DOUBLE YAY for AF!! CD5 - you will be oing in no time :) :hugs:

CG- yay for no work! I work from home, so no snow days for me...but I can't complain I guess!

Pheobe- so PROUD of you for quitting smoking- way to go! I know it must have been tough! 

Hopes- I agree with Lup- I looked more pregnant than that before my bfp! I am sure you can hide it a few weeks longer before you really pop! Good luck with keeping it quiet!

Coral- how are you feeling hun? You have a scan in a few days right! can't wait to see your LO!

MommyV- that deffo is a big temp rise- FXing for you. When will you test??????

To anyone I may have forgot- :hugs: and :dust:!!!!


----------



## poppy666

I know, I know :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Well fx i am, read some ladies didnt ov for a few cycles after mc :shrug: we will see :kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

lew congrats on 12 weeks!!:happydance:

tink- feel betterrrrrr:hugs:

poppy-ive read about people who dont ov a few cycles after mc, but ive also read about people who get pg right after mc because they are very fertile!!:thumbup:

lupine-hope you're the next bfp! what kinda symptoms you got :)
hope your birdie is ok, it can be so stressful when animals get sick.. and expensive! one time my dog got into an entire tub of dog food and almost ate herself to death. she spent 24 hours in the doggy emergency room getting fluids through iv and pain medication and x rays of her stomach while she vomited all night! ugh!

mc- hows the ms :) yesterday was my worst day yet i think:sick:

as for me-trying to chill out a little, still got a month left until im in the (relatively)"safe zone" of pg. scan wednesday earlyy morning hope all goes well plan to get a pic or take one of the screen myself if i have to. got my bill yesterday in the mail from my last ultrasound, we dont pay it insurance does, but they still send us a bill notification thing, and guess how much that normal old ultrasound was!? 1,990.00$$ holyyyyy crap.


----------



## LEW32

yay for scan on WEdnesday Hopes- is your ticker right? If so, you have a good chance you will see the heartbeat I think!


----------



## Hopes314

lew-thanks! yes ticker is right. and def shoudl see heartbeat, ill be 7wk6day. i had a scan at 5wk6day and the ultrasound lady saw the heartbeat and recorded it at 100bpm. it had probbaly starting beating only days before that! very cool.


----------



## LEW32

So awesome! Yikes on the price of the u/s, so glad you don't have to pay for all these! I won't get another ultrasound until 20 weeks now...ughh...so far away!


----------



## Hopes314

i think if i dont get the NT scan in a few weeks, i have no idea the next time i will get a scan after this 8 week one!

surprisingly husband is kind of against the NT scan and other genetic testing. well hes not against the testing exactly, but he says whats it matter. he says no WAY would he do anything differently whether or not there is a defect, so why go through the testing to find out the probability.

i may decline the NT and other testing, because if it came up that there was even a probability for something ( i know how rare) then i would be doing a lot of thinking, and husband would already have his mind made up that it makes no difference. it would tear us apart. whoo heavy stuff to think about!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww thanks hopes :hugs:! Thankfully he is insured so I only have to pay £35 up front and then insurance pay up to £5000 for each illness so its not too bad really and yeah it can be, your poor dog I hate how greedy they can be sometimes they just dont know when to stop eating silly mutts :haha: I'm sure mine would do the same, is she okay now or does she still suffer with stomach problems?
Wow I never knew ultrasounds were so expensive :o good luck for your scan it will be so nice to see the HB :cloud9: !

xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

lupine- insurance for your pet!? ive never heard of anyone having that! wow great idea. 
my dog doesnt have any problems since the eating too much issue that night. we had to not feed her for like 24 hours after that and then all was normal. she was only a year old when it happened (shes a little over 2 years now) so that also explains why she would eat SO MUCH! dogs can definitely be so greedy with their food for some reason! ugh


----------



## coral11680

Thanks Lew, yes my scan is Thursday and I can't wait! I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and will be a plum like you!:haha:

Hopes its unbelievable how much they charge for stuff but usually I think the insurance will pay them less!

I just got my 2 free pregnancy tests that I ordered from duofertility ages ago:haha: I poas:happydance: just to make sure:haha:


----------



## Hopes314

coral- tomorrow is 12 weeks for you!? time seems to be FLYING! i remember all of you getting your bfps it doesnt seem THAT long ago.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Yeah all of our animals are insured :haha: I'm off to vets now will let you know how he gets on :thumbup:


xxxx


----------



## China girl

Good luck Lupine...I hope its nothing serious....hugs hun


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Wow you lot HAVE been busy!

Mammoth amount of posts to go though and I have't took notes.....eaaaaaak :haha:

I'm just gonna say hey! and thanks for the well wishes x

Oh and sorry I couldn't sort your chart Pops, glad to see Coral helped x

Oh and get well soon parrot x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Parrot has got severe gut infection and vet gave him huge injection in his belly (needle was almost as big as him) :cry: but i have got antibiotic tablets to give him or 16 days and some powder to add to his water which he needs everyday for a few months to build up the culture in his stomach again, he sent a faeces sample off for analysis to make sure he has no parasites or anything more sinister so i will have to wait and see, but he is eating and drinking and doesn't have blood in faeces or discharge from his nose so he should be okay but if he gets/ stops any of these he has to go straight back, so in all its an okay prognosis for now if he improves within the next week :thumbup: Got to call vet next monday to let him know how he is getting on.


xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww bless him :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Can tell AF is near though usually i'm fine but when they got need out i nearly cried :blush: oo and a funny thing- There was a knock on the door and vet shook his head and opened it and said yeah what ups and then started laughing and i though what the hell? cause there was noone there then i looked down and there was an african grey sitting on the floor and it had knocked just like a human so we (me, vet and oh) were all laughing so that lightened things up a bit :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey how r we all??

Thought I would join in with the baby pics this <<< is Mckenzie when he was about 30mins old  So tiny


----------



## poppy666

Aww he is tiny :hugs: lovely pic sweetie xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww sleeping bubs he is so cute and tiny :hugs: how is your cycle going?

xxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

that pic was a long time ago lol Mckenzie now 16months how time flies.

Well I think I am 10 or 11 days into cycle as I was 3 days last last AF.. So should be O in the next 3/4days Try and catch the bugger this time lol.

On another note my SIL had her scan and everything is ok, she had that blood test for downs test. But hasn't heard bk from that. I didn't have that test when I was pg with lo not going to have it when eventually get pg..


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all, :wave: just sat here turning green:sick: waiting for soaps to start! hope this:sick: fecks off soon!! cant cope anymore...actually cried when telling OH what its been like today, this is deffo the worse day so far.....


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh bless ya MC :-(

i waiting for One born every minute to come on, hurry up 9pm lol


----------



## mothercabbage

got that set to record!:thumbup:
awww your LO is soooo tiny, makes mine look like a monster!lol.... bless them x


----------



## poppy666

Are they repeats cos i watched that series when pregnant with korben?

MC I feel your pain, well not literally :hugs: knocks you off being pregnant that part xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

no its the new series poppy, or so it says!:yipee:
its a pain in the ass, they can send a man to the moon, do brain surgery and make metal fly in the sky, *but morning sickness a fucking mystery eh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## sleeping bubs

new series  

Mckenzie was only 4lb 7oz at birth lol so quite tiny and still is lol was weighed just over a week a go and weighed 16lb lol


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww bless him....a petite little man, im sure he'll catch up soon! xx


----------



## poppy666

@ MC :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Is it the first one tonight? x


----------



## mothercabbage

yes it is poppy, xx


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooooo badgy watching that, what channel? lmao 20 questions cba to find mag with TV in :dohh: x


----------



## mothercabbage

channel 4


----------



## lupinerainbow

:rofl: MC really hope it goes in 2nd tri for you! Did you get sickness bad with your others?
Yay for one born every minute that deffo going onto series link :D not sure if you ladies like it but shameless starts tonight and i will also be watching that :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

no shameless for me, bed time after one born.....had bad sickness with chloe couldnt move for throwing up, with connor it was like this..last until 12 weeks chloe and 16 weeks connor....hopefully 8 weeks 3 days with this one!!!:haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Oh dear MC poor you :hugs: not sure whether its better to be like this and last longer or be really bad and be a bit shorter :wacko: do you think its a boy then? 

xxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Evening Ding Dongs.

Had a really boring day at work today soooo slowwwww.

Ahh Mc - Sorry Ms is so bad, I was lucky with Daisy, didn't have any morning sickness at all! Was still running around with out a care in the world til I was 37 weeks:happydance: Hopefully it'll ease of any day!


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

MC- I hope the stinkin ms goes away soon at least you know all is prob normal with the pregnancy I had sickness with both of mine as well longer and not as bad with my son and shorter and sicker with my dd 

Lupine- I'm glad that your bird is going to be okay. With birds that live that long you should have lifelong companions in those birds

asfm- mc you're looking at the right chart it says I'm 11dpo but I think that I o'd yesterday and am only 1dpo so that's the confusion my body is so wacky that my charts can be hard to figure out. I want to wait until I'm at least 10dpo to test which would be 9 days I'll prob start at 10dpo and test until bfp or af mind as well just face it I'm a poas


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls, 

Oh I must go set the sky plus to record one born every minute! 

Mc, sorry today was so bad hopefully it will get better very soon:hugs:

I am still having strong waves of sickness every now and then but its not as bad thank god.


----------



## mrsamyrach

lupinerainbow said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> LR I had a nanday conure and he wasnt timid, he was crazy!! he was so loud. We used to put a blanket over his cage at night and i would creep around in the morning as I was getting ready or he would screech to come out!! he was so used to us saying shut up to him, he used to repeat it! I'm a bad mummy i know:haha: he used to say "hello" or "shutup":haha:
> 
> Haha, one of our parrots say fuck off cause his old owners must have said it to him alot it was funny cause they were really posh :haha: and ooo maybe its cause mine weren't tame? :haha: thats so funny naughty bird! My greys say loads of different things but bobby says bobby, hello, good boy and starting to say i love you :D
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

i wanna bird that says fuck offf
ohhhhhh hang on i AM a bird thats says fuck off
and im still eggless:dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good started back the gym today feeling better already im back up to nearly 13 stone so need to shift this weight and get down to 10 stone x x x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:hi:Amy, hows things hun? Hows hubby bearing up?


----------



## Hopes314

mc sorry ms is so bad. yesterday was worst day yet for me, today not as bad. seems to alternate.

lupine-glad parrot is ok, even though not exactly great news. hopefully the injection and medications will do the trick with his infection!


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> :hi:Amy, hows things hun? Hows hubby bearing up?

not bAd daisy post mortum tomorrow xx


----------



## poppy666

((( Big Hugs))) for you and your OH Amy :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:hugs::hugs:Thinking of you both, The world is so wicked sometimes:hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Poppy, :happydance: for being on cd5, you'll soon be ov'ing hun


----------



## poppy666

DM I better had be had enough shite for one month :haha: Just seen on Soy thread another BFP she took asprin all way through? Im confused when to take now if i try it :wacko:


----------



## mrsamyrach

listen guys im getting worried 11 highs on a trot surely thats not right it cant be
im fucking pissed off check out my chart xx


----------



## poppy666

Amy cant advice on the chart cos i dont really know too much about them but your temps up and down like the big dipper... did PK not mention something about PCOS??


----------



## Hopes314

mrsamy i checked out your chart too. i dont see any signs of ov yet really. looks like maybe in the next few days, as i was comparing this cycle's chart to your chart from last cycle

EDIT- also, i don't know very much about using the fertility monitors, so i'm not too familiar with "high", "peak", "low", etc. however, i think a lot of the monitors measure more than one hormone/fertility chemical, so are more complex than normal opks that simply measure LH. maybe you have one of those hormone levels off a little, and its throwing up a "high" indication on your monitor. do you know what chemicals your monitor measures specifically? you can probably look it up somewhere if not


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Chill Amy, I know 'm a fine one to talk:haha: But weren't you poorly at the beginning of your cycle, plus you havn't taken the soy this month, being stessed delays o too! Youve got sticky cm so maybe your heading the right way!

What were you cycles like before you temped, (how long were they)


Poppy that makes me even more hopefull that this is my month, I've done the soy days 3-7, Baby aspirin each day and folic acid too! Come on this must be our month, pls


----------



## mrsamyrach

errrr 32 day cycle not a lot of ewcm
but my boobs and cramping had them a week now wish it would hurry up
poppy i had pcos when i was big and when they did the internal scan after m/c there was no sign of them


----------



## Hopes314

can pcos recur? i'm not much help but im trying to find somethinggg


----------



## babydream

Evening girls,

Wow i had a good time reading your posts lol! Where shall i start??? Hmmm

Poppy, well done to Korben sleeping till 5am in cot and i'm glad you called EPU they must know better, I wouldn't have thought that was your af. Hope all good xx

Lupine, I hope your parrot is okay, i cry every time i take my cat to the vet, he hates it, runs away when sees the basket and breaks my heart to force him in. So stressful for him poor thing. Funny story at your vet, giggled reading it lol

Hopes, cute bump, mine is as big as 5months but i am just faaaat!!!

Tink, hope you are getting better hun, have plenty of rest. xx

MC, sorry ms is so bad today, i wish i could do something to make you all feel better. no worries, i don't get up with dh at 6am, he doesn't expect me to, sometimes doesn't even want to kiss me goodbye when i sleep not to wake me up. But he must kiss me when he leaves lol.

Phoebe, hope work is okay, well done for quitting smoking, proud of ya hun xx

Coral, hope ms not too bad, funny bird you had pmsl xx

Mommyv, sorry your chart is confusing, i'm not good at it either, hope all be okay and have your bfp.

PK, temp drop??? awwww hugs xxxx Good luck with work and hope you can fix the van or buy a new one. 

Damita, annoying men eh???? Shut him in one room and you stay in the other, gl with uni work.

Lew, happy 12wks!!! pmsl on your fb profile pic, love it!!!! 

China girl, where is your snowman???????

Amy, hope you get your egg soon and both you and OH coping okay. I remember you were sick at the beginning of cycle, that probably why my cycle is fucked up. 

DM, yaaaay for tww, gl hunni, soy, aspirin and folic acid woooow, that must be a bfp this month. fx

Anyone else???? Can't think. sorry if missed you, hi and lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx

Asf, nothing new, no af, bbs very sore and i hate my job!!!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Amy do you have any OPK's, just the poas ones not for the monitor?


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Chill Amy, I know 'm a fine one to talk:haha: But weren't you poorly at the beginning of your cycle, plus you havn't taken the soy this month, being stessed delays o too! Youve got sticky cm so maybe your heading the right way!
> 
> What were you cycles like before you temped, (how long were they)
> 
> 
> Poppy that makes me even more hopefull that this is my month, I've done the soy days 3-7, Baby aspirin each day and folic acid too! Come on this must be our month, pls

So you just took asprin after your positive OPK?


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> Amy do you have any OPK's, just the poas ones not for the monitor?

nooo but the monitor stick gives u 2 lines like a opk


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Evening girls,
> 
> Wow i had a good time reading your posts lol! Where shall i start??? Hmmm
> 
> Poppy, well done to Korben sleeping till 5am in cot and i'm glad you called EPU they must know better, I wouldn't have thought that was your af. Hope all good xx
> 
> Lupine, I hope your parrot is okay, i cry every time i take my cat to the vet, he hates it, runs away when sees the basket and breaks my heart to force him in. So stressful for him poor thing. Funny story at your vet, giggled reading it lol
> 
> Hopes, cute bump, mine is as big as 5months but i am just faaaat!!!
> 
> Tink, hope you are getting better hun, have plenty of rest. xx
> 
> MC, sorry ms is so bad today, i wish i could do something to make you all feel better. no worries, i don't get up with dh at 6am, he doesn't expect me to, sometimes doesn't even want to kiss me goodbye when i sleep not to wake me up. But he must kiss me when he leaves lol.
> 
> Phoebe, hope work is okay, well done for quitting smoking, proud of ya hun xx
> 
> Coral, hope ms not too bad, funny bird you had pmsl xx
> 
> Mommyv, sorry your chart is confusing, i'm not good at it either, hope all be okay and have your bfp.
> 
> PK, temp drop??? awwww hugs xxxx Good luck with work and hope you can fix the van or buy a new one.
> 
> Damita, annoying men eh???? Shut him in one room and you stay in the other, gl with uni work.
> 
> Lew, happy 12wks!!! pmsl on your fb profile pic, love it!!!!
> 
> China girl, where is your snowman???????
> 
> Amy, hope you get your egg soon and both you and OH coping okay. I remember you were sick at the beginning of cycle, that probably why my cycle is fucked up.
> 
> DM, yaaaay for tww, gl hunni, soy, aspirin and folic acid woooow, that must be a bfp this month. fx
> 
> Anyone else???? Can't think. sorry if missed you, hi and lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Asf, nothing new, no af, bbs very sore and i hate my job!!!

Babydream did you take notes :haha: loving the 'Hate my job' lol hope your ok sweetie :hugs:

No i was shocked they said it was my af, they just said some women dont get a break from bleeding/spotting after mc then go on straight to have af :shrug: mind you its slowed right down tonight after 5 days solid so fx its finally finishing :happydance:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy yep, I took the Aspirin from about cd5, Gonna go look on the soy thread:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhhhhhhhhhh i not got any and wont be able to till Thurseday thats cd8 :dohh: nevermind x


----------



## Hopes314

A sad thing is happening:cry:

My husband found out his grandpa is going to pass away any day. We all knew he didn't have long because he was diagnosed with congestive heart failure long ago, but we always thought he had at least months, if not years. He went into the hospital a couple days ago because hes having trouble breathing on his own now, and the hospital sent him home to rest and be with his family for his little bit of time he has left, because there is nothing they can do.

The family has been in and out visiting since the hospital trip but we just found out just how bad it really is. His grandma has everyone's phone numbers sitting out on the table now, so that when he passes she can get a hold of a family member for help. I don't know if its more sad to know its coming, or for something like that to be unexpected. Either way, I've never had to deal with it this far in advance. I have never even lost a relative, other than great grandparents, but they were in their 90's and had strokes so it was quick and sudden.

Anyway, my husband wants to tell his grandpa that we're having a baby. He's always looked forward to telling his grandpa that he'd be a great grandpa, its something they used to talk about I guess. I feel like such a jerk but I'm not keen on the idea. Family talks, especially grandparents. Our entire family will know in a matter of hours if he tells his grandpa. My husband keeps saying "i cant believe you are going to do this to me, you just dont understand"

feel like crap. am i being unreasonable?:nope:


----------



## poppy666

I can understand your reason's why not to, but could you honestly forgive yourself knowing he will pass away any day now and not know?

I know you dont want family to know just yet, but maybe your DH can ask him not to tell anyone? If this is something that holds close to your DH heart i would just allow it cos he may not forgive you if he's not allowed :shrug: and his grandpa dies not knowing.

I dunno only you know your hubby sweetie :hugs: sorry your going through this xx


----------



## Hopes314

The last time husband and I talked about it (last night) I asked him if we could just please wait until the ultrasound on wednesday and make a decision from there. He seemed to think it was ok, but what would happen if he didn't make it that long. very sad. However, my husbands sister had a "surprise" baby a few months ago, so he really is already a great grandpa. We visited yesterday with his family and the new baby, and his grandpa was not enthused, about holding the baby or otherwise. I guess its more of something thats a big deal to my husband than to his grandpa? I don't know. blah. i feel like i am being insensitive, but you all know how much I honestly fear the worst in regards to scans, pregnancy, etc. Even the last doctor I saw said that having the spotting puts me in a high risk category for the first trimester, and that the odds are about 50-50 of how it will turn out, statistically anyway.


----------



## poppy666

Well in that case only you can decide sweetie, just go with your gut feeling and if its not to tell your OHs grandpa then you need to make him understand your reasons/fears and hope he dont hold it against you after he's passed ( which im sure he wont) :hugs:

Try to stop worrying about your pregnancy Hopes, thousands of women spot or bleed all the way through and have healthy babies and so will you :kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

I've mostly stopped worrying about all that, the spotting has been gone almost two weeks so things seem ok. But that doesn't mean its time to make a quick decision to tell everyone. I hope that things will be ok until wednesday and then husband and I will make the decision together based on how the ultrasound goes. I think that is reasonable.


----------



## China girl

Babyd & MC....yeah I had every intition of getting some pics of our snow, yeah I slipped in the yard & said F this!!!!...lmao. So, I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Hopes314

poppy what a cute picture, which babyyy?


china-you have snow!? is that normal for you because that seems crazy where you live


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> poppy what a cute picture, which babyyy?
> 
> 
> china-you have snow!? is that normal for you because that seems crazy where you live

It's normal, but not this much. We usually get a dusting...last nigh we got about 4 inches & were expected to get another inch tonight- tomorrow.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs,

Sorry I've neglected you all lately :( been so sick. Flu is now a chest infection, last night was ready to ring an ambulance cause I couldn't breath, but got through it in the end after digging out husbands asthma pump. Its been pretty awful but I think its going, I actually slept last night in between coughing fits which was quite nice but I'm still shattered. Can't wait for it to be over, and get my B12 injections. 

Anyhow, now I can function a little more...

Hopes, I echo what Poppy said. I understand why you feel the way you do. All I can say is I'll be thinking of your both :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

Morning ding dongs,

Tink your poor thing, I hope today is better for you and you get some rest:hugs:

Hopes I agree with all Poppy said. Lets hope he pulls through til at least Wednesday. Thinking of you and DH:hugs:

Babyd, sorry your hating work! are the kids a nightmare? Hope your cycle sorts out soon. Have you seen the doc yet?

China how are you hun?

Amy I have looked at your chart but am no expert and not sure whats going on. It is possible you O'ed yesterday but we'll see what the temps do the next few days. I think it was Phoebe who said she never got peaks just highs?:shrug:

I'm just sitting here eating my bacon sandwich and drinking a nice cup of Rosie Lee mmmmm oh I'm 12 wks today and a plum:happydance:
Watched one born every minute, god did that one woman scream bloody hell, wanted to put a sock in her mouth:haha:

Hi all other girls :hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Coral, thanks honey :hugs: I am fed up of resting lol I wanna do something :haha: Think another sofa day is in order though. Congrats on being 12 weeks honey!!!!!!! :happydance: is it just me or is it actually going pretty quickly? My ticker is wrong from my scan. I'm actually 14 weeks today, better get that changed lol A plum eh? awwwwwwwww cute lil ding dong. 2 more sleeps! :happydance: x


----------



## coral11680

wow 14 wks today makes you a lemon!:happydance::haha:

Yes only 2 more sleeps I cant wait. I forgot but did you get any nub pics? I'm really hoping for one but doubt I will. Did you see the nub on the screen?


----------



## coral11680

he he I just noticed the lady on my sig has a little bump finally!:haha: bit smaller than mine though :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Morning ding dongs :flower:

Tink you get any antibiotics for infection? not nice i got it after the flu, even tho my chest isnt hurting now ive still got the damn cough :growlmad: get well soon sweetie :hugs:

Coral congratz :happydance: a few weeks ago i couldnt even look at your siggy cos we were so close in weeks, but yahhhh its getting easier :kiss::kiss:

asm korben teething last night so im knackered, why cant teeth just come through pain free :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

:hugs:Hi pops :hi:

Sorry it used to upset you:cry: but very happy you are startng to feel better:hugs::kiss: and now your on to your new cycle:happydance: will u opk? I think this flu thats going around has a cough that lingers we all seem to have had the cough a long time. Did u give Korben any calpol?


----------



## coral11680

oh and when are u starting to temp again?


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all
@tink:hugs: for chest infection...hope you get well soon!!!!
@coral....yey scan day after tomorrow!!:yipee:
@poppy...teething is horrible...plenty of calpol..poor korben...:hugs:
asfm...still :sick: i know it gets worse as the day goes on though so its not too bad but will be awful by dinner time, OH got a day off today but still in bed,lazy git!! he works hard though and i like the peace and quiet,so he can stay there for now...xx


----------



## mothercabbage

ooooo a plum...:happydance: coral xxx


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> :hugs:Hi pops :hi:
> 
> Sorry it used to upset you:cry: but very happy you are startng to feel better:hugs::kiss: and now your on to your new cycle:happydance: will u opk? I think this flu thats going around has a cough that lingers we all seem to have had the cough a long time. Did u give Korben any calpol?

Yes gonna use OPKs gotta put todays temp in yet which was higher for this side of my cycle than before pfft... yeah gave calpol n he's still moaning at side of me :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

hi cabbage:hugs:

sorry you feel :sick: I do too this morning but should get better as the day goes on for me. I threw up brushing my teeth this morning! yuck!

Yeah keep him in bed and out the way:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i used to do that with chloe...teeth=throw up....i havent actually thrown up yet...just really sicky feeling....but all cleaned up, so on the sofa ready for the :sick: to start.....its a good sign people say...its a fucking awful good sign if you ask me!!


----------



## poppy666

MC :haha: Awww bless, but only a few weeks n it'll go :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

yes is an awful sign:haha:

Just reading about the placenta theory have you heard of it. I think tink mentioned it before. The theory is if the placenta is on the left its a girl and right its a boy. I just looked at my old scan pics and apparently scans are mirror images so opposite. Well Chloe was right in pic so left in reality and Ryan's was left in pic so right in reality, hmm wonder if there is some truth in it:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes ive heard of that coral but didnt someone on here say theres was the opposite, i know my 2 were laid opposite ways not sure on placenta though?:shrug: just ask the sonogropher for a clear pic of the nub from the right hand side(thats the best view apparently)....i havent even booked my scan yet..:growlmad: have to ring up monday...then will be a couple of weeks after that...ffs!


----------



## coral11680

oh cabs get onto them! luckily i didnt have to book mine when I went to the midwife at 8 weeks that appointment was booked already. I dont know when my 20 week scan is yet. Maybe they do this scan first then book the next?:shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes thats how it works here too, you book your 20 weeks scan at your 12 weeks scan, at my booking app with MW she gave me a number to ring in 10 days, i had to give my notes chance to reach the hospital where ill give birth then back to our local hospital where ill get my scan,our local hospital is just a small hospital dont have a maternity section, have to travel to york to deliver...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

woah, I only went for a shower n i miss all the convo :haha:

Yes I tried for the nub pic Coral, but bubba didn't really play ball. Take a look at my scan piccys on FB. Or Poppy are you ok with them here? I didn't post last time we were talking Nub cause it was all pretty fresh for Popsy x


----------



## poppy666

Tink im fine sweetie :hugs: crack on :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok honey x

To me, I think I can make out a sort of nub lol but I'm not sure. Placenta is almost central but slightly to my left. Girl? I DUNNO :shrug::haha:
 



Attached Files:







scan pic 1.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 11









scan pic 2.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mothercabbage

cant make out the nub tink but im going with girl...xx


----------



## poppy666

Just looking at korben's 3D scan and his umbilical cord is to the right ( but left if mirror imaged) so that means placenta was to left? :wacko: im thick lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

:shrug: :haha: feck knows poppy i cant work it out...:rofl:


----------



## coral11680

yeah the placenta thing is too confusing!lol

I cant see a nub tink maybe babies legs were in the way! :haha:

Tink did you get in for your appointment on time? how long were you in there? did you go get the blood done after? Did u book your 20 week scan? ha ha so sorry for all the questions, I'm going to drive you mad by the end of this pregnancy as you are doing everything 2 weeks before me!:haha:

Cabs how far is yorks from you? will you make it in time:haha:


----------



## phoebe

Morning all xxx:hi::hi::hi:
Hope all is well with u guys. Woohoo for ur plum Coral xxx Hugs for ur poorly chest Tink xxx Sorry to hear ur still sick mother xx for what its worth i still yack every day when brushing my teeth xxx Hi Pops hope ur doing well hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Coral, yeah I know, my baby was a little monkey. We didn't even pay for the photos cause it was such an ordeal getting the measurements :haha:

Ok so question time :haha:

I was early for my appointment and seen early (which was good since it took so long to get bubba to move) a normal 12 week scan should only take bout 15 mins, but mine was closer to 50 mins :rofl: after the scan you go back out to ultrasound reception to book appointment. The sonographer who did the scan will have sent your paperwork back out to them and it will have you new due date and recommended date for the next scan on it. I'm having mine at 21 weeks. Don't know if that's cause my baby was awkward or what cause my friend due the same day has hers a week before at basildon. After you have booked this app, you go downstairs where you came in (think its level C) and go through to the antenatal clinic. You wait there to be called into the screening room where a midwife will do your bloods and ask for consent to send blood for downs screening. You will get you Induction date from the midwife. Report back to antenatal reception before leaving and they will confirm your consultant app. Mines beginning of Feb, which is actually late, they had to cancel for some reason was end of Jan x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Phoebe!!!!!!

How are you honey? x


----------



## coral11680

Thanks for the detailed response tink:winkwink: I have a consultant appointment that was supposed to be 8th feb, so is it poss that they will change it when I go? When is your induction? I think I wont have one or at least I dont want one because of my previous c-section


----------



## coral11680

morning Pheebs how was work last night?


----------



## phoebe

Hi Tink, x
I am not too good today tbh :cry: so i am just lurking about really xx hope ur feeling better, congrats on the lemon xx:winkwink::flower:


----------



## poppy666

Hi Pheobe hope you feel better soon sweetie :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Coral, Work was bloody awful, wished i never had to go back really. Been in floods since getting up. hey ho xx


----------



## coral11680

oh no pheebs:cry::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: guess what, i got an app the same day 11.40 :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe? Honey :hugs: what's wrong at work? xxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

haha no way hmm let me see what time mine is


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, they wont cancel that, i think my consultant booked time off or something so they rearranged mine. But they did that before my scan x


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,

Pheobe- sorry you're not feeling well and that work was crappy ((hugs))

Tink- what sweet little scan pics. I hope that this cough goes away soon and you can enjoy your pregnancy more

Poppy- sorry you've had a rough night with Korben teething is really a pain I hope those teeth hurry up and break through

Coral- can't wait to see your scan pics I'm not too familiar with the nub theory but I think that you're having a girl as well

asfm- temps up another .2 degree today so now I feel pretty sure that I o'd 2days ago so 8more days until testing


----------



## coral11680

mine is 9.45


----------



## coral11680

hi mommv :hi: 8 days not long!:happydance:

Tink do you know who your consultant is? I dont have a letter just a note in the appointments at the back of my notes in the appointments bit that says hopital with consultant 08/02/11 9.45:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

`


MommyV said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> Pheobe- sorry you're not feeling well and that work was crappy ((hugs))
> 
> Tink- what sweet little scan pics. I hope that this cough goes away soon and you can enjoy your pregnancy more
> 
> Poppy- sorry you've had a rough night with Korben teething is really a pain I hope those teeth hurry up and break through
> 
> Coral- can't wait to see your scan pics I'm not too familiar with the nub theory but I think that you're having a girl as well
> 
> asfm- temps up another .2 degree today so now I feel pretty sure that I o'd 2days ago so 8more days until testing

Good luck MommyV with the testing sweetie, hmmm 8 days i be ov'ing then hopefully :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

I'll be ok just feeling sorry for myself, pretty sure its the not sleeping thats making me hyper-sensitive. Just need to cry all my crap out of my system, will be ok later. Thanks for asking xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ah I doubt you will still be around then, see I wont get to do everything first! :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its Mr P. Arumakumari........ what a mouthful :haha:

I only know cause his name is on my blood results x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Mommyv!

Glad its looking like you have O'd, not sure what FF is doing with you chart :haha: I got confused when MC talked about implantation dips, I thought I was loosing the plot. x


----------



## coral11680

that sure is a mouthful, no doubt I will have the same one. Yes I will do something first but wont have time to come home and tell you on here first!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> yeah the placenta thing is too confusing!lol
> 
> I cant see a nub tink maybe babies legs were in the way! :haha:
> 
> Tink did you get in for your appointment on time? how long were you in there? did you go get the blood done after? Did u book your 20 week scan? ha ha so sorry for all the questions, I'm going to drive you mad by the end of this pregnancy as you are doing everything 2 weeks before me!:haha:
> 
> Cabs how far is yorks from you? will you make it in time:haha:

its not far coral,bout 25 mins...the skank neighbour never made it last time in an ambulance her last baby was born in the hospital car park(in the ambulance) her labour was 2 hours long! bitch!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Coral, no I guess not :haha: 

Phoebe, It just sounds like you are suffering much more than you should be honey. I am hormonal, but its nothing like it seems your going through. Wish I could help more. You mustn't make light of it here either, regardless of how rational or irrational were here for you x


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey Mommyv!
> 
> Glad its looking like you have O'd, not sure what FF is doing with you chart :haha: I got confused when MC talked about implantation dips, I thought I was loosing the plot. x

i have lost the plot!!:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe :hugs: i remember being more hormonal with connor than chloe, maybe a little man is in there? :shrug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

fucked off fucked off fucked off fucked off fucked off fucked off fucked off fucked off


----------



## mothercabbage

what up amy? x


----------



## mrsamyrach

3 guesses?


----------



## poppy666

No Egg? x


----------



## mothercabbage

another high.....


----------



## mothercabbage

any chance that monitor is wrong?? you may have already ov, when you had W cm rather than C.....plus your temps are going up slowly?:shrug: xxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

noooooo cant see monitor being wrong it was wet but not mucus


----------



## mothercabbage

hmmmm...not sure then:shrug: sorry amy...hope that egg comes soon for you though :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

my cycle is so mixed up that I can understand you getting confused by my chart. ff wants to put my o date at 13days ago making me 12dpo so my o dip yesterday could look like implantation but I know I o'd 2days ago lots of ewcm and o pains 

yay poppy for oing when I'm testing maybe we will end up being bump buddies

Yes I'm only waiting until 10dpo to test I've waited long enough for this cycle so I'm starting at 10dpo and going to test until bfp or af why not I have the ic's which I used a bunch of already but that okay I may order those ones off of amazon hopes was talking about 50tests for $12 seems too good to be true


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

I'm here today, just lurking. I do want to give :hugs: to our pregnant ding dongs. Poppy, I know all about the teething phase...its horrible:blush:, but just have patience:winkwink:


:wave: to all the other ding dongs:flower:


----------



## MommyV

Pheobe I really hope that you'll be feeling better soon I know when I'm feeling down or anxious a lack of sleep always makes it a lot worse I'll be praying for you to feel better soon.


----------



## MommyV

Poppy- I just wanted to comment that I really like your new siggy so sweet and I hope that you'll be blessed with another lo very soon.


----------



## poppy666

Yah for bump buddies :haha: If i ever stop bleeding ugh thought it stopped last night, but more active i become it starts again :dohh: fx for you sweetie :dust::dust::dust:

Amazon is good i got 25 One step IC's for £4.25


----------



## Damita

:wave: morning ladies, am on CD40 no AF and still BFN.. I give up..


----------



## poppy666

WOW Thats a longggggggggggggggg cycle, are yours that long regular? x


----------



## Damita

They can be anywhere between 32 to 41.. June I had a 59 day one.. but normally they are 35.. it's all very confusing :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Oh eck must drive you nutty, such a long wait whilst ttc, sorry about the BFN :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Thanks hun, yeah it does, I just want normal cycles :cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: for bfn damita.....
mommyv...are you not tempted to test when FF tells you youre 14dpo?? id do it! :haha:


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> :hugs: for bfn damita.....
> mommyv...are you not tempted to test when FF tells you youre 14dpo?? id do it! :haha:

Of course you would MC:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MommyV

Damita- you could've o'd late like I did I just o'd a couple of days ago cd31

MC- def not tempted because I already took a bunch of tests this cycle when I thought I had already o'd but did not so now I'll just wait the 8days and if ff is right and I'm wrong then the test would be super dark by then anyways but I had the worst o pains two days ago and tons of ewcm temp drop and now a good temp rise over the past 2days plus 8days isn't too long to wait

Poppy- I hope that your cycle will sort itself out soon I think you said you're on cd7 I have had some af's last that long I hope it all goes away soon and you get some nice strong o symptoms and catch the eggy


----------



## mothercabbage

:blush: :haha: im still a poasa


----------



## MommyV

okay ladies I'm looking on amazon at pregnancy tests and they have one step with a pink handle and wondofo with a blue handle any suggestions I think that the pink handle ones are 50 for like $10 and the blue handle are 25 for $6 do u ladies have any experience and or preference with these 2 brands


----------



## MommyV

you're funny mc if I get more tests today then maybe I'll start testing at 8dpo which is in 6days but I don't want test that show any color or evaps if a bfn because I don't like that the early pregnancy test ones I got now have a shadow everytime you use them when I used them for my other pregnancies they were stark white when bfn and only could see a line if bfp


----------



## poppy666

I got the blue one's :thumbup:


----------



## Damita

MommyV said:


> Damita- you could've o'd late like I did I just o'd a couple of days ago cd31

Really? I think I ovulated around about the same time..I think I ovulated CD35.. but only :sex: once due us being poorly


----------



## mothercabbage

it only takes once damita!!! xxx
mommy v i have no experience with IC sorry xx


----------



## MommyV

it only take one time Damita I conceived both my children by bding only one day around o but I had o pains at the time and lots of ewcm


----------



## MommyV

Poppy did u get any evaps with the blue handle or were they completely white when bfn because I inspect the tests and then if I see anything I pee on like 9846528736 other tests just to make sure then feel bad afterwards for wasting all those tests


----------



## poppy666

No had no problems when i got a BFP last time and i used them this time waiting for a BFN ( snow white today) x


----------



## Damita

MommyV said:


> it only take one time Damita I conceived both my children by bding only one day around o but I had o pains at the time and lots of ewcm

That's what I had 7 days of wet cm and out of those days I had two days of ewcm and we :sex: on one of those days..


----------



## mothercabbage

i never got ewcm....:shrug: 
:yipee: for the last snowy white test poppy x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> i never got ewcm....:shrug:
> :yipee: for the last snowy white test poppy x

Thank you :howdy: :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## MommyV

yay poppy for a white test that's very good. I have been reading the reviews and some of them say that the ones that show blue test are giving pink test and vice versa can you tell me which brand they were?


----------



## MommyV

Damita I would say you have a good chance of getting a bfp this cycle it's just that like me you have to wait a long time to find out what cd are you on now?


----------



## Damita

MommyV said:


> Damita I would say you have a good chance of getting a bfp this cycle it's just that like me you have to wait a long time to find out what cd are you on now?

I do hope so, CD40 so I would guess another 10 days? why do you think you ovulated so late?


----------



## poppy666

Mine are One step blue handle ( pink dye) 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ultra-Earl...1MU4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294756687&sr=8-1


----------



## Damita

:yipee: for white test poppy :)


----------



## MommyV

alright thanks poppy


----------



## poppy666

pmsl we sound like nutters getting excited over a BFN :haha:


----------



## MommyV

Damita- I hate to say it but your hormones are probably off a bit that is why it takes me so long to o. I think the Maca root I have been taking helped me to o so well this cycle I haven't gotten o pains or ewcm like that in a long time


----------



## MommyV

hey poppy some months I get excited to see af sometimes circumstances make us wish for things that might seem strange to others ttc


----------



## MommyV

woohoo I just made my 500th post


----------



## Damita

MommyV said:


> Damita- I hate to say it but your hormones are probably off a bit that is why it takes me so long to o. I think the Maca root I have been taking helped me to o so well this cycle I haven't gotten o pains or ewcm like that in a long time


Yeah I think the same, don't think I am ovulating correctly.. glad my docs app is in 7 weeks..I tried soy and it only worked one month, do maca bring ovulation forward?


----------



## MommyV

I'm not too sure but I know that it is supposed to help with both increase both male and female fertility like I said it gave me a good ovulation after taking it for only a week I thought I had already o'd but hadn't and maybe haven't been all along. It's completely natural and I don't think that it can mess up your cycle since you have long irregular cycles like me it probably can't hurt to try


----------



## Damita

MommyV said:


> I'm not too sure but I know that it is supposed to help with both increase both male and female fertility like I said it gave me a good ovulation after taking it for only a week I thought I had already o'd but hadn't and maybe haven't been all along. It's completely natural and I don't think that it can mess up your cycle since you have long irregular cycles like me it probably can't hurt to try

Yeah I will give it ago next cycle when ever that might start, hopefully soon :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Damita if you want you could start it right away it's completely safe through your entire cycle it also helps with energy and gives you more of a sex drive I really like it quite a few women on bnb have recommended it and had success with it. It's a root so it's completely natural which is important to me gl hope it helps you


----------



## poppy666

MommyV said:


> helps with energy and gives you more of a sex drive

Oooooooooooo i need those two may try it myself lol x


----------



## MommyV

yea it's pretty awesome poppy and it won't mess with your cycle


----------



## Damita

MommyV said:


> Damita if you want you could start it right away it's completely safe through your entire cycle it also helps with energy and gives you more of a sex drive I really like it quite a few women on bnb have recommended it and had success with it. It's a root so it's completely natural which is important to me gl hope it helps you

Oooh really? I think I might buy some today, do you stop once you get pregnant? have you tried EPO?


----------



## China girl

Mommyv, where do you buy this maca root?


----------



## Damita

Just got some of ebay :dance:


----------



## TTC2308

Hi Girls!!!!! :hi::hi:

I know I said a couple of weeks ago that I would be on, but probably wouldnt say much, so here is just a little update:

First of all I hope all the girls are doing well. I havent read the posts in about a week so it is too much to take notes on. I scanned through and didnt see any new :bfp:, but hopefully they are coming soon. FX'ed!! As for the preggo ladies, I hope all of your pregnancies are progressing well.

ASFM: Saw the Dr. yesterday afternoon because it has been 46 days since my last period stopped. The Dr. put me on Provera again until July. I take it every other month and he will evaluate me again in July. As for TTC, he is testing me for PCOS as I am not ovulating on my own and because he had to prescribe clomid before my first pregnancy, he thinks my body isnt producing eggs like it should. I should find those results out by the end of the week. :cry:

On top of all of that, not ovulating and shedding the lining of the uterus is causing me to gain weight. Dr said until we find out was is going on , he doesnt want to address the weight issue, but I dont want to wait until July to do that. I will be a fat cow!!!! I dont eat a whole lot as it is and I am 5'11 and have never weighed more than 176 lbs. My body is out of wack!!! :nope:

also, I find out yesterday that I may have to have my gall bladder taken out! What the hell??? Am I falling apart?

Oh, well. I am keeping a positive attitude about it all because God will not put more on us than we can handle!!!!

Enough about me. I will go back and continue reading what I missed. I just wanted to update ya'll. 

Hugs and Kisses to all!!!!! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Damita

awww hunny I am sorry :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Sounds like your having a rough time TTC hope you get sorted sweetie :hug:


----------



## China girl

Big :hug: to you TTC. Your absolutely right, God will not put more on us than we can handle!!!! I am pray for you hun..as long as you keep a pma, the devil stays away.:hugs:


----------



## China girl

Damita said:


> Just got some of ebay :dance:

sooo...I can't but this stuff in the store....oh boy!!!:wacko:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Girlies:hi:

Poppy yay for a snow white test:happydance:

TTC - sorry your having a hard time at moment, fx'd things get better very soon:hugs:


Hmmm, Maca? maybe I'll give that a go next cycle, this is my last month doing the soy anyways


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Where the bloody hell is eveyone?


----------



## mothercabbage

i was eating kfc...mmmmmmmmmm...quiet on here isnt it xx


----------



## poppy666

Im running the bath for korben before i kill someone, need to de-stress he done my nut in all day n i feel drained :cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww...send him round to me for an hour while you chill poppy, will keep connor company xx


----------



## poppy666

LOL thanks :kiss: i cant moan really he's a good baby but a disturbed night sleep with teething n constant today apart from just over an hours nap from him im ready for his bedtime.

Oh think ive traumatised him with leaving him to cry at night in the cot :dohh: every morning whilst im getting dressed etc i put him in there to play, well today he screamed and screamed thinking i was leaving him pfft x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ahhh Poppy :hugs: Hate it when babies are teething!

Hubby has gone out to pick a car up, Me and Daisy are off to a car meet shortly and she's decided we're eating out, Pub dinner it is then:haha: I'm such a bad mother:blush:


----------



## MommyV

Alright ladies I'm back went and took kids out to play at bookstore with train table etc.. then had to do lunches 

I'm not sure about taking the Maca through the pregnancy some ladies have and some have not that one I'd have to research a bit more

China I got the Maca powder from my local health food store it was now brand powder it has like 2700mg of maca root in each teaspoon it tastes nasty but you get a good concentration without having to take a ton of pills also I heard from somebody else to get organic because it comes from Peru and the organic is much better and more pure

Aww Poppy sorry that Korben is giving you a hard time I tell you they know when you start trying to do something different I'm sure if you stick with it he'll be much better in a few days

DM- feeling anything different so far in this tww? when do you plan to test?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: DM, sounds like a good plan. My 12 year old is cooking our tea.......... lol bad mum :haha: He's actually an amazing cook bless him :) x


----------



## mothercabbage

awww poor baby! lol..im sure he'll be ok xxx


----------



## poppy666

DM sounds like a good night instore for you ' lucky girl' its soaps for me tonight n a bath if korben dont wake up x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hope you get a bit of a break tonight Pops, wears thin no matter how much you love them :hugs: x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

poppy666 said:


> DM sounds like a good night instore for you ' lucky girl' its soaps for me tonight n a bath if korben dont wake up x

Yep they do make for good nights, get to see all my friends, Cool cars and a nice pub dinner (no cooking:winkwink:)

As for feeling any different, :nope: not really, pma seems to disappear and I think we'll never have a little brother or sister for Daisy, then I think we've done it once we can do it again and the pma returns!

This TTC malarky is like a real roller coaster ride this month!


----------



## poppy666

Your not wrong Tink. i had to go in the kitchen and count to 100 to calm down today :haha:


----------



## MommyV

Motherhood is certainly not easy but so rewarding we keep going back for more

DM- yay for no cooking and seeing friends sounds like a great night


----------



## poppy666

lol was thinking that today MommyV, thought wtf am i doing? :haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

poppy666 said:


> lol was thinking that today MommyV, thought wtf am i doing? :haha:

Poppy I do the same every day Daisy plays me up, she can be sooo demanding but I wouldn't change her for anything!

Right I'm off girlies, might chat later mwah


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey all you lovely ladies :hugs: got alot of reading back to do and i will do it later cause there is lots and i'm being lazy :blush: PMA is here :happydance: which is a change usually given up by this point :thumbup: CP is back to high although i know it is not very accurate its given me a little bit of hope, plus i had my first ever nose bleed today which made me bawl :cry: cause i have a real bad phobia of them (OH gets them bad). But nothing else apart from this really :hugs::kiss::hugs: to all the ladies in need of them :hugs::kiss::hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine........the nose bleed is actually a symptom........especially if you have never had one :) got a feeling bout you gal ;)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Have a great evening DM! :wave:

Pops, I have been there a thousand times over :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mommyv, having a good day I take it? them train tables are good arent they? I still have all the wooden train stuff here for this LO x


----------



## MommyV

yes Tink my son just loves trains especially Thomas

I think to myself sometimes what am I doing having another one but I just love being a mom so much that all the craziness is worth it to me they are such a wonderful blessing


----------



## China girl

Just thinking out loud......

I keep going back and forth about another LO. I already have a 9 year old (soon to be 10 in March) and a 13 year old & I will be 34 in May. I keep asking myself "do I really want to start over, do I really want another one now given my financial situation" This is the main reason why I have been so quiet lately. Just torn....just wanted to rant & thanks for reading :flower:


----------



## coral11680

Hi girlies,

TTC, sorry you are having such a rough time hun, hope everything gets sorted very soon:hugs:

DM have a good time out tonight!

Lupine that sounds good, are you having increased cm? not that you have to but that was my main symptom along with implantation cramps. will you test tomorrow? :test::haha:

Poppy, I know what you mean kids make you want to pull your hair out sometimes:hissy:

China, I think thats totally normal and it is a hard decision to make. Even now I sometimes panic and think "omg I'm starting all over again!"

Tink how did you train your son:haha: Chloe is almost 10 I need to train her! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Awww CG :hugs:

I thought the same thing when i got pg with korben.. i mean i was 39 with 3 boys 17,18 & 19 ( one left home) and thought omg im having to start all over again, but korben changed my life and even tho he doing my nut in totally today i wouldnt swap that for the world :kiss: just need a playmate so he's not like an only child, NOW THATS FECKING CRAZY :rofl::rofl:

I always think what will be will be even if your not financially ready for it :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Lupine........the nose bleed is actually a symptom........especially if you have never had one :) got a feeling bout you gal ;)

OI Get a feeling about meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :haha: ' i like your feelings' pmsl x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Poppy, I'll get a feeling about you soon :haha: x

CG, I get the whole going back to the baby stage. Its a massive change like Pops said, but I simply can't wait. Its like becoming a mommy all over again for me. Lots of thought and prayer China, but like Pops said, there is never a good time for a baby. You just 'cope' no matter what the situation :hugs: But your right to be sensible and have a good think x

Coral, get her in training! I had Franklyn cooking at that age, just doing the popping in and out of the oven myself etc. He does it all now, and has several cook books. Quite convenient he likes it :) x


----------



## China girl

So true poppy, 
I was not financially ready for the first two, but we made it. DH wants to keep on trying so that's a good sign I suppose. I can deal with the starting over, its just the financial part that scares me. I figure if God blesses us with a LO then he will bless us in providing for our family. 

Thanks, I feel a little better now:flower:


----------



## poppy666

MommyV said:


> yes Tink my son just loves trains especially Thomas
> 
> I think to myself sometimes what am I doing having another one but I just love being a mom so much that all the craziness is worth it to me they are such a wonderful blessing

Just been looking at Thomas the Tank engine beds for korben they well cute, not that he likes Thomas yet but the beds look sturdy n very safe for a first bed x


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> So true poppy,
> I was not financially ready for the first two, but we made it. DH wants to keep on trying so that's a good sign I suppose. I can deal with the starting over, its just the financial part that scares me. I figure if God blesses us with a LO then he will bless us in providing for our family.
> 
> Thanks, I feel a little better now:flower:

Exactly sweetie and im sure you'll be blessed again :flower: plus good bargains on Ebay :haha: i never went on it with other 3 boys but i bloody do now lol xxx


----------



## MommyV

That's funny Poppy my son saw a Thomas bed in Toy r us and was going crazy wanting it but we just moved the kids from the crib to a regular twin size bed with a guard put up on the side not against the wall they were also about 2years old when we moved them over. I thought he'd get sick of Thomas as he has loved it for over 2years now but he still just can't seem to get enough Thomas.


----------



## poppy666

Aww bless lol.

Ive just seen them on ebay and they look safe, but need to move house first so he can have his own room he still in with me x


----------



## MommyV

Are you looking for a house now? I've always loved house shopping but I think we're going to stay put for a while now.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls x x x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Caz,

How's all with you?


----------



## poppy666

Yes looking now seen as xmas out the way, only looking for rented accomodation tho, viewing one friday so fx its nice then can move in next week or two x

Hi Caz hope your well sweetie :flower:


----------



## MommyV

Poppy I hope that you like the place you're looking at. It's very expensive to buy a home in the UK isn't it? Where we live the cost of living is very low.


----------



## caz & bob

MommyV said:


> Hi Caz,
> 
> How's all with you?

ok thanx hun how are you been the gym again today going to shift this weight ha xxx


----------



## MommyV

Caz that's great that you're getting to the gym so healthy a good way to distract yourself from ttc. I'm so bad at getting out to exercise I prefer to go outside but it's so cold here now so can't take kiddos with me. I'm doing well I had some ovulation confusion but I finally think I o'd on cd31 am 2dpo now and will start testing in 8days at 10dpo.


----------



## Hopes314

tink-feel better! you sound so sick and terriblee, scary!:nope::hugs:

mommyv- ive bought the pink handled ics and the blue handled ics before (both were pink dye tests) and both worked just the same for me. in fact, with my initial bfp, i had a darker line on my pink-handled ic than i did on the frer! at least with these cheapies, if you think you see some kinda shadowy questionable line, you dont have to feel guilty peeing on another one or two to make sure!

damita-im sorry your cycle is being crap. did you take the soy this cycle again? it seemed to have been helping you out a little previously. but just to let you know, the cycle i got my bfp was the longest cycle ive ever had. i got an EARLY, FAINT bfp on cd39! that would have been probably a 45 day cycle for me. i obviously have had some kind of hormone imbalance during my cycle, as you are thinking you do. however, here is proof that you can still have normal ovulation and pregnancy even with a crazy cycle and possibly crazy hormones!:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

tink-feel better! you sound so sick and terriblee, scary!:nope::hugs:

mommyv- ive bought the pink handled ics and the blue handled ics before (both were pink dye tests) and both worked just the same for me. in fact, with my initial bfp, i had a darker line on my pink-handled ic than i did on the frer! at least with these cheapies, if you think you see some kinda shadowy questionable line, you dont have to feel guilty peeing on another one or two to make sure!

damita-im sorry your cycle is being crap. did you take the soy this cycle again? it seemed to have been helping you out a little previously. but just to let you know, the cycle i got my bfp was the longest cycle ive ever had. i got an EARLY, FAINT bfp on cd39! that would have been probably a 45 day cycle for me. i obviously have had some kind of hormone imbalance during my cycle, as you are thinking you do. however, here is proof that you can still have normal ovulation and pregnancy even with a crazy cycle and possibly crazy hormones!:hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Thanks Hopes I'm going to order something tonight and they're both so cheap that I'll just get the tests and if I think I see a line then like you said I'll just pee on a few more. How is everything going with you?


----------



## Damita

Hopes314 said:


> damita-im sorry your cycle is being crap. did you take the soy this cycle again? it seemed to have been helping you out a little previously. but just to let you know, the cycle i got my bfp was the longest cycle ive ever had. i got an EARLY, FAINT bfp on cd39! that would have been probably a 45 day cycle for me. i obviously have had some kind of hormone imbalance during my cycle, as you are thinking you do. however, here is proof that you can still have normal ovulation and pregnancy even with a crazy cycle and possibly crazy hormones!:hugs:

Yeah I took it this month, aw thanks hun that gives me some hope :hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Oh god im either getting depressed or losing the plot or both :cry: i just dont have the patience for korben atm feel like a really awful mother.. been up n down to him tonight and tried calpol he refused to open his mouth so i lost it with him and finally got it down but it went everywhere :dohh:

I would never hurt him but for that split second i could of :cry: to have that thought in my head i must need help... shit mother dunno what to do ffs


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Girlies,

Poppy there was times when Daisy was Korben's age that I used to get stressed, Try and stay calm and if you have to, walk away! You should have seen the mess Daisy used to make with meds:haha: We had a short stay is hospital when Daisy was around 18months, she refused point blank to take the meds and I had to force it down her infront of all the nurses, Now that makes you feel like a really terrible mother.:hugs:

Kids will ALWAYS try our patients


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi Ding Dongs,

I've been lurking around but not posting much... am almost always in a nauseous, headachey daze these days. Had a couple days of feeling okay but Sunday night threw up dinner and then yesterday I threw up 6 times by 1 pm! Got really worried because absolutely *nothing* was staying down and I barely had the energy to even crouch by the toilet anymore! Left a msg with my doc and nurse called back saying if it continued would have to go into emergency and get on an IV drip. Luckily by 2 pm the vomiting stopped and I had a Zofran and fruit smoothies for the rest of the day and got some strength back. Feeling slightly better today but am taking Zofran every few hours to make sure I keep food down.

Anyway just wanted to share with you all. Was feeling really miserable and alone yesterday, thankfully hubby worked from home afternoon-onwards so felt better.


----------



## poppy666

Dont think i got any patients left, OH thinks ive been depressed since korben not that ive noticed... he asleep now just hope he stays that way n hope tomorrow he's in a better mood. Hope your evening went well :hugs:

Im still confused about asprin.. take all way through or after you get BFP arghhh some say its harder for implantation if taken before :dohh: confused.com x


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> Hi Ding Dongs,
> 
> I've been lurking around but not posting much... am almost always in a nauseous, headachey daze these days. Had a couple days of feeling okay but Sunday night threw up dinner and then yesterday I threw up 6 times by 1 pm! Got really worried because absolutely *nothing* was staying down and I barely had the energy to even crouch by the toilet anymore! Left a msg with my doc and nurse called back saying if it continued would have to go into emergency and get on an IV drip. Luckily by 2 pm the vomiting stopped and I had a Zofran and fruit smoothies for the rest of the day and got some strength back. Feeling slightly better today but am taking Zofran every few hours to make sure I keep food down.
> 
> Anyway just wanted to share with you all. Was feeling really miserable and alone yesterday, thankfully hubby worked from home afternoon-onwards so felt better.

:hug: LB your all having a rough time with ms not nice :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy it confuses the hell out of me, but I've taken it from near enough the start so:shrug: When I researched it all I could find was info saying that it improved the lining of the uterus (thicker) and improved blood flow to ovaries, also a lot of info saying it doesn't harm anything! Just got everything crossed at this point in time and if it doesn't work, there's always next month:thumbup:

That reminds me I've not taken my Aspirin or Folic Acid tonight:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

LOL Go get them :haha: i probs do the same as you DM then x


----------



## ladybeautiful

I've been trying desperately to keep up with everybody's posts, but can't remember all of it so sorry girls :(

Poppy... happy to see you're on your new cycle!!! :happydance: Has the cramping and bleeding stopped? Sorry to see you're having a hard time with Korben but it's completely understandable feeling so frustrated in that one moment of helplessness like you could do anything to just get baby to comply. please don't be hard on yourself sweetie you're a great mom and you know it! :hugs: Just have a lot going on that's all and babies have a way to trying your patience!

Tink, Coral, Phoebe, MC, Hopes, Lew - happy to see you all getting on well, aside from the nausea and sickness. 

Tink, hope you feel better soon and can get that B12 shot to get your energy back!

Lew, and others who had the nuchal screening - was the u/s an external or transvaginal one? Mine is scheduled for next thursday I'll be 13w 3d hope the timing will be okay and everything goes well.

Hopes, sorry you have this dilemma on your hands. It ultimately is up to the two of you. Hopefully all will be okay with the scan tmrw and maybe that might make it easier to arrive at a decision.

Hey China! We had some snow over the weekend too but it's stopped now. it's sunny but a COLD 12, feels like 5 degrees F!!! 

Babyd - sorry if I missed any of your later messages, but I saw the one where you said you're waiting on AF to arrive. Even with the sore bbs and achey back, any reason you're not optimistic about this cycle?

DM - good luck with the 2ww!! :thumbup:

Damita - you're in the 2ww too, right? FX!

PK - did you update about the car? Must be difficult managing 2 jobs and 4 kids school and sports schedules with one vehicle eh!

TTC - nice to see you back. hope everything sorts itself out for you soon. One day at a time... :hugs:

Amy - sorry about your husband's brother passing :hugs:

Lupine - how're you doing? How's your bird? I'd love to have as many pets as you do! I love animals but not sure I am responsible enough to care for them very well <embarassed>

Hope I haven't missed anybody out! Lots :hugs: to ya'll! :)


----------



## mrsamyrach

i need to ov soon or my tits are gonna explode they hurt sooo much xxxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

ooh and :hi: mommyv! Good luck with testing!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks LB your lovely :hugs:

Yes bleeding tapering off now just a brownish spotting going on, tell ya i be glad to see the back of these pads ' bring back tampons' :haha:

Hope sickness settles soon for you sweetie xx


----------



## ladybeautiful

that's good :happydance: [email protected] pads vs. tampons :) Hopefully very soon you won't have to worry about either for a year or so! ;)

Thanks pops I'm hoping it goes away soon.. I was trying to stay patient till the 12 wk mark but right now no signs of even getting better so who knows :shrug:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy Just checked when I started taking the Aspirin. I've taken it from CD8.


----------



## poppy666

Sadly some unlucky women get it all way through.. with my first i got it at the beginning and it came back around 7mths but wasnt as bad as beginning, milk helped me freezing cold use to go through 3 pints a day lol x


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Poppy Just checked when I started taking the Aspirin. I've taken it from CD8.

Im going to get some Thurseday, i started folic acid today so thats all the pills im popping this trial cycle :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> i need to ov soon or my tits are gonna explode they hurt sooo much xxxx

Your egg stillllllllllllllllllllllllllll not arrived? has it been this late before x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Wow! :haha: Yeah I find that milk and dairy seem to help me too. I put lotsa milk, strawberry yogurt and strawberry icecream in my smoothie with a banana it's quite delicious when had cold! :D


----------



## ladybeautiful

alright i'm heading off for a little nap... this is the longest I've stayed awake in quite a while haha 

Take care :)


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> i need to ov soon or my tits are gonna explode they hurt sooo much xxxx
> 
> Your egg stillllllllllllllllllllllllllll not arrived? has it been this late before xClick to expand...

noooooo sorry popps thought i was fucking invisible


----------



## poppy666

Its a boy :haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Right Girlies, I'm off to bed! Feeling rather tired g'night all mwah


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> i need to ov soon or my tits are gonna explode they hurt sooo much xxxx
> 
> Your egg stillllllllllllllllllllllllllll not arrived? has it been this late before xClick to expand...
> 
> noooooo sorry popps thought i was fucking invisibleClick to expand...

No i just went back cos i thought i saw your name, i dunno if stress relates to delayed ov or not :shrug: have you been for a checkup lately with Doc's since mc?


----------



## poppy666

Night DM sleep well xxx cya LB take care xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> i need to ov soon or my tits are gonna explode they hurt sooo much xxxx
> 
> Your egg stillllllllllllllllllllllllllll not arrived? has it been this late before xClick to expand...
> 
> noooooo sorry popps thought i was fucking invisibleClick to expand...
> 
> No i just went back cos i thought i saw your name, i dunno if stress relates to delayed ov or not :shrug: have you been for a checkup lately with Doc's since mc?Click to expand...

no therre is no point this is only the 1st late cycle

and i think im gonna nip off for a bit its not really a ttc thread no more there is more bfp then people who are ttc xx


----------



## pk2of8

hey there girls :hi:

sorry i missed you all today. i'm sooooooo tired :sleep: been such a long day, but a good one! new job(s) going great so far. i have an assignment tomorrow too at an elementary school, but thankfully not all day, so will be home about 3:30p. still don't have the van sorted, but i think we're going to go back to the dealer tomorrow and try to finally get it all figured out. found out the part is over $200 and if we have the dealer repair will be another $200 for labor. eh. not outrageous as car repairs go, but with money tight as it is right now, we really can't do it. so :shrug: we'll see what happens. i'm just so thankful for the work and that it seems to be picking up rather quickly/nicely so far, so we won't be short on money for long. whew! 

my temps went back up a bit this morning, but i didn't test. :nope: figured it just wasn't worth it. we'll see what they do tomorrow morning. .... not expecting anything positive though :cry:

i'm trying to remember things to respond about, but i'm so shattered i can't think straight..... i'll try to say quickly, but i'm so sorry if i forget someone :hugs: 

amy, we miss you terribly when you feel you need to go, but we understand too. :hugs: i feel this is still a ttc thread, even tho we have so many pg ding dongs. still quite a few of us still ttc... me, you, poppy, dm, babyd, lupe, caz, damita, kristy, mommyv, sleeping, eesoja (hope she's doing ok...), jenn, ttc, china, and i'm not sure who i'm missing, but that's still a pretty large lot of us. :hugs: we're all here for you sweetie! :kiss:

poppy, i know EXACTLY how you feel about being so upset with korben and trying to get him to take the meds. we've all been there sweetie. it's totally understandable, and the thing to remember is that it's just a brief moment born of the frustration of the circumstances. it doesn't define YOU or who you are as a mother. :hugs: just keep at it with putting korben to bed. he's old enough and you'll get through :kiss: you're doing great!

tink, i hope you can beat that chest infection you have now very soon :hugs: a couple of years ago i got a chest cold/cough after being sick like you've been and it took what seemed months to get rid of that cough! such a miserable thing...i kept losing my voice b/c of it... :wacko: ... i wish you'd get a "feeling" about me too! :winkwink:

MC, i hope the ms eases for you soon luv :hugs: 

coral and tink, so exciting about the upcoming scans and appointments! 

lupe...i think you're looking great for your bfp very soon!!! :happydance:

ladyb...:awww: poor thing... sweetie it almost sounds like you may have had a bug with the vomiting so bad like that recently. altho, my mom and sisters had nausea and vomiting really really bad like that all through pg (sorry not trying to give you bad news) :hugs: they used those wrist bands with the pressure points...didn't take it away fully, but they said it did help. maybe you should try those sweetie :shrug: i think you can get them at the drug store...

hopes...such a dilemma with your oh's granddad. i'm sure you'll get it figured out tho. hopefully the results of your scan tomorrow will help you to clarify things with dh and come to a decision you both feel good about :hugs:

babyd and damita, i hope your cycles get all worked out soon sweeties :hugs:

mommyv, yay for ov!!! :happydance: 8 more days to test :dohh: seems forever now!! lol .... i read online that the pink ic's are not as sensitive as the blue ones. like maybe they are 40miu??? :shrug:

DM, got fxxxx for you sweetie!!!! i think you're looking great for your bfp too sweetie!! :happydance:

ttc great big :hugs: so hard to handle so much going on! but you're exactly right about God not giving us more than we can handle...i have to keep telling myself the same thing as well... :kiss: praying for you sweetie...

China, i feel the same way about starting over, but i just can't help but feel it will all so much be worth it!!! :flower: how's the job hunt for dh??

well, girls, i've got to go :sleep:!!! so so sorry if i've missed anyone! i love you all and i'll be on some time tomorrow afternoon/evening to catch up some more :kiss:


----------



## PJ32

Hay all, just popped in to let you know that I have no photo from the scan, baby's heartbeat stopped two weeks ago, had a D&C yesterday. Not sure what went wrong. My 7 week scan was fine with good strong heartbeat. can't get my head around still feeling pregnant.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PJ?! OMG honey, I'm sooooooooooo sorry!!!!!!! You poor thing, how traumatic. I can't imagine the pain your going through :hugs: :hug: :hugs: So wish I could do more. I'm thinking and praying for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Amy if you do come on, I'm sorry you feel that way about this thread. I understand but It does make me feel sad. My main reason for being here is to help the TTCers, second comes the personal support and friendship I get from you guys. I hope other TTCers don't feel the same, but please say if you feel you would rather the likes of me and other preggo ding dongs should move to a new thread. To me going would feel like leaving you all behind once I have gotten what I wanted. But if it feels different from the other side now we have all seen how this is working out please say xx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

PJ - Soo sorry huni, I don't know what to say hun, I'm in shock. Thinking of you sweety:hugs::hugs:

Amy it must be so frustrating for you hun but as Pk said there are still quite a few of us still ttc. And we're all still here offering support to each other which ever way we can:hugs:

Tink I don't want anyone to leave, if anything the pg ding dongs give me hope that I'll get my BFP eventually, I like Amy do get a bit upset that it's not happening soon enough and I can totally understand Amy's decision as she's been ttc for years with no success. But I have faith that we'll all get there!

Poppy how was Korben last night?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks for you input DM honey, yes I totally understand her decision too. I can see how others might feel the same and wouldn't want to make the journey any harder.......its been one heck of a hard journey for many here x


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls i am waiting to go the gym only opens at 10 well i have lose 4 pound already wooppp very sore today but still going x x x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Tink we're all here to help each other, no matter where we are on the journey, I don't want anyone to leave! If I get upset I just take a couple of days away from the thread and then return when I'm ready! Maybe Amy will do the same:shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well done Caz!!! As soon as I'm better I'm going back to the gym to swim mainly. 4lbs in how long? x

DM ok hun. How do people feel about another thread for 'preggo talk'? that way preggo ding dongs can still be around here, but keep any preggo talk for the other thread. Would that make things easier for TTCers? Just throwing the idea around. See what people think as they come on. If that would be helpful I'll got set one up. 

Changed my pic, its so cold and miserable. It was nice and hot in this pic lol me n hubby on our honeymoon. Ahhhhhhhh come on summer lol x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Tink I'm ok with everyone staying here, I normally get low half way through the tww regardless, so makes no difference to me! We all started together, I think we should all stick together


----------



## poppy666

PJ32 said:


> Hay all, just popped in to let you know that I have no photo from the scan, baby's heartbeat stopped two weeks ago, had a D&C yesterday. Not sure what went wrong. My 7 week scan was fine with good strong heartbeat. can't get my head around still feeling pregnant.

PJ i dont know what to say sweetie, sorry isnt ever going to be enough for what your going through now & the weeks/months to come :hugs: if you need us we'll be here for you. When i mc'd the miscarriage section has some amazing ladies who are going or gone through what you are now, i find when im really down i can go over there and rant, grieve and get my anger out they understand :kiss:

Take care and dont be too hard on yourself looking for answers to why ( I did), most of the time its just one of those things and life is so god damn cruel :hug:


----------



## coral11680

Morning,

PJ I'm so so sorry hunny you poor thing:hugs: I am thinking of you sweety.

LadyB i agree maybe you got a stomach bug the other day when you were so ill. I remember with my daughter I was throwing up everyday and around 12/13 wks it got better. Then one day it came back and I was throwing up constantly. Turned out it was a bug and after 24 hours I was better. 

Tink, I agree lets see what everyone TTc thinks about a prego thread too? I know it must be hard for some ladies to read about our pregnancies.

Poppy I agree with the other girls, you are a great Mum and I think we all have moments where we lose it for a second but that fact you are so upset about it shows what a great loving Mum you are:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ok my bit regarding the mixed thread :haha:

When i first miscarried my head was everywhere and i'll admit when i came on the thread sometimes it was sooooooooooo hard reading how the preggo ladies were progressing and there was one occassion a scan photo went up and that broke my heart that day 'it was just too much' but i just logged off and took some time off, if i needed anything i went onto the Miscarriage thread.

To be honest i think i was jealous, angry and grieving so i shouldnt of come on in the first place :cry: BUT if i hadnt i wouldnt of got the help or support i needed cos im on my own a lot in the real world and keep myself to myself... Over last few months ive been on both sides of the coin TTC then get my BFP then to go MC and back to TTC :dohh:

Everyone on this thread TTCers & Pregnant ding dongs i cant thank everyone enough. I can understand how Amy feels especially trying for so long and im sure or hope Amy takes a few days out then comes back cos she going through loads of shite in her life atm and maybe just needs this bit of time off. 


I do feel like we're a close nit family and if one group had to go by god we would feel it, so nope we stick it out and help each other and all go on to get our BFPs :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Totally understand Pops, but I'm increasingly thinking that a preggo talk thread would be a really good idea. I don't mean for anyone to leave here, but that way we can keep any of them things that can make things even harder for TTCers and people like you and PK who are grieving away from the group. And of course any TTCers who want to pop over and see the scan pics, bump pics, and talk of heartbeats baby clothes and first kicks are most welcome to pop over. I'm sure we will be over here much more than there though :haha: where we belong :hugs: 

What I'll do is I'll set it up and we can see how it goes? It can just crash n burn if its not needed :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Tink thats totally up to you guys, but as i said as far as im concerned im fine with it, wouldnt of got through the last 3wks without everyone on here :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey Ding Dongs

PJ im so sorry for ur loss hun, thinking of u and ur OH *hugs*

I don't want us all to split up lol I love our preggo ding dong chat as much as the TTC chat! When i get my bfp the whole 'being pregnant' thing will be totally new to me so I'll be counting on you guys for advice even the TTC ladies who have had babies before will be able to help! I have days when i find the odd bit of jealousy creeping in but after a little time out and reminding myself that my time will come Im fine again.
*Please don't abandon us and set up a secret group preggo ding dongs we love youuuuu lol* x


----------



## poppy666

PLUS WE NEEEEEEEED DOCTOR TINK :haha:​


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Theres NO F'ing way I'd abandon you guys :haha: and it wouldn't be a secret group, I mean for it to be a thread to post less appropriate things and for it to be for EVERYONE. Say for instance I had a scan, I come here n say hey, had my scan all is fine pics and details on other thread etc...... then anyone TTC or Preggo who wants to see that pic or info can go look, not have to look if they aren't feeling like it.

Anyhow, I did it anyway https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/507533-team-ding-dong-preggo-thread.html 

Let it crash n burn if its not needed :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

DR TINK AINT BUDGING :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Good!!! let it crash n burn then :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Im with Popppy on that one lol 
Oh and Poppy were both on cd7 today :) although my cycles are a bit longer than yours usually. I take my last dose of soy tonight, i hope i've not buggered things up even more FX x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: fine by me. Right then, I'll tell you my latest preggo talk :haha:

I'm bloody pissing myself everytime I cough. I have to wear a pad. I feel humilated. :rofl: x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok firstly major :hugs: to PJ...what a shame, i do hope your ok :flower: :hug::kiss::friends:
and on the preggo thread....well i know how it feels still TTC and most of TDD are preg, im one of the latest to get BFP and it was hard but i found it a great help to compare signs and get opinions on hpt/opk...i personally have found a good friend on this thread and i refuse to budge!!:rofl: unless i get thrown off:haha: maybe ill moan aboyt preggo symptoms on the other thread and just have friendly chat on here:shrug:
hope your all ok....


----------



## poppy666

Yahhhh for cd7 :happydance: i dont generally bleed this long, thought last night it was stopping but NOPE its started light again ffs :dohh: think this gonna be a long and messed up cycle Jenny tbh x

:dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

ha! my latest symptom is incorrect fecking spelling, why doesnt my head workkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk...oh tink....i was advised to try ginger root tabs, so i went and got some(for ms) and on the bottle it says ask docs advice first, i cant get hold of MW so you think they ok to take......:shrug:
and:rofl: @pissing your pants!!! im getting to that point myself!!!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ok firstly major :hugs: to PJ...what a shame, i do hope your ok :flower: :hug::kiss::friends:
> and on the preggo thread....well i know how it feels still TTC and most of TDD are preg, im one of the latest to get BFP and it was hard but i found it a great help to compare signs and get opinions on hpt/opk...i personally have found a good friend on this thread and i refuse to budge!!:rofl: unless i get thrown off:haha: maybe ill moan aboyt preggo symptoms on the other thread and just have friendly chat on here:shrug:
> hope your all ok....

Stay fecking put and moan all you want :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: thanx poppy xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :haha: fine by me. Right then, I'll tell you my latest preggo talk :haha:
> 
> I'm bloody pissing myself everytime I cough. I have to wear a pad. I feel humilated. :rofl: x

I get that now and im not huffing preggo think my bladders fecked after korben :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Aww poor Tink peeing her pants lol will that get any better or just get worse the more pregnant you get?

How many days do you normally have af for Poppy? When i was younger i used to bleed for 7 days but now only 3/4 days (tmi)

Hi MC! Hows the morning sickness? x


----------



## coral11680

Ok so what is the verdict stay here? I'm having my scan tomorrow so shall I post pics here or there?:shrug:

:rofl: at pissing your pants tink, better start doing your kegel exercises me thinks:haha: I better too!

Cabs I hope the ginger tabs help. Look up online to see if they are safe in preg.

Pops hope af buggers off for good soon, dont need her back for at least 9 months!:winkwink:

Hi Jen good luck for this cycle!! :dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That's cause If you take too much I think it can raise the risk of miscarriage, alone with lots of other herbs. You would have to take a lot for that to be any sort of risk. How much in the tabs? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think they plaster consult doc over everything don't they :haha: 

I'm doing them exercises now Coral lol I guess it may get worse during the pregnancy but I AM coughing hard a frequently with this flu so once that goes I think I should be ok..........till the hayfever season.........:rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

good girl tink get squeezing!:haha:

Anyone else feel like doing buggar all in this weather :( I feel so lazy. I need to clean my bathroom and vacuum but am trying to talk myself into it!! 
I'm anxious and excited about my scan tomorrow and just dont want to do anything until then! :rofl: does anyone else get like that or am I just a fruitcake!:wacko::haha:


----------



## poppy666

POST HEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE TINK :haha:

Jenny i usually bleed for 3-4 days, but i knew this be a trial cycle just taking folic on this one xx

edited it was coral who asked lol still same post here :p


----------



## coral11680

ok poppy!:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Here MC if you scroll down it says (Drink ginger tea made by boiling some ginger root in water. Strain it and add honey to sweeten.) ive been told this too worth a shot, easy to get ginger root at Asda x

https://www.childbirthsolutions.com/articles/pregnancy/morningsick/index.php


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I am posting here Pops :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Go lock the other thread :rofl:

Ive just saved that link for rest of the TTC ding dongs its got some good stuff for ms x


----------



## phoebe

Hi ladies xxx

Pj i am so sorry at whats happened sweetheart, i am devastated for u. Big hugs for u and ur o/h hun xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::hugs::hugs: xxxx



Well there has been a lot going on here, i was also getting vibes and feelings that the pg ding dongs were outstaying their welcome, so i am up for leaving if that is the case.

Anyway i hope everyone is well and those that are poorly are feeling better now. Not got much to say really, still feeling f**k awful and teary, so i will prob just lurk for the time being xxx hugs to all xxx


----------



## coral11680

big hugs Phoebe:hugs: hope you start to feel yourself soon. Have you thought about speaking to the doctor?


----------



## poppy666

Pheobe :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey, sorry I sort of came on then ran off again I have been watching a boxset of dvds I bought and been taking a while haha still not finished think I will take laptop up with me if I go to watch them today cause I dont like missing out on the thread :haha:
Tink- Oo.. Im kind of excited about the nosebleed even if I would rather die than have another one :haha: Yay! For your good feeling!
China- Aww well I hope you decide soon, being 34 means you still have a while so you dont need to threat too much :hugs: still come on here though or we will miss you!
Coral- Not testing till 20th cause me and OH agreed cause that will be 2 days after longest AF I have had :thumbup: but yeah I have its usually dried up by this point but maybe its the epo? 
Lady B- Sorry you feel so rough hun, you are 12 weeks now so hopefully it will start getting better now :hugs: Bird is doing okay except tablets are tiny and I have to crush a quarter of it but I have never seen a tablet so small and trying to break it into 4 pieces is a nightmare but he is being pretty good about it he loves all extra attention :haha: Most of the animals I have are very easy to look after so its not too hard plus them being in aviaries helps as its easier to clean a big area than a small hutch lol
Amy- Hey, hope to see you back soon I understand you are having a hard time of it at the moment but we are all here for you if you need us :hugs: 
PK- Yay for temp going back up! :hugs: You are also due a visit from the witch tomorrow arent you? 
PJ32- Oh no, I am so so sorry :hugs: I cant imagine how you are feeling :hugs: We are all here for you if you need us at any time :hugs:
Caz- Well done on your weight loss! How much are you looking to lose? Goodluck at the gym!
Daisys mummy- I also go away for a few days when I need to stop thinking about ttc for a while cause sometimes it gets hard but I want to stay together.
About separate threads- Im not sure about it myself, I like it how it is now as its nice to have something to look forward to and to see my friends who are in the same boat progressing on their journey, sometimes it upsets me that I am not one of the preggo ding dongs but at the same time I am happy for all of you that are. If I feel jealous or in a bad mood then I tend to just lurk rather than posting and if there is 2 different threads then it feels more like you are leaving us behind rather than if you are still here :( but I suppose it could be a trial to see how it goes but I will be reading both anyway :) Im with the rest on the crash and burn idea!
Jenny- Yay for taking last of soy, now you are in the other tww what cd do you normally ov on?
Tink- :rofl: about peeing when you cough, sil does that and goes running to loo everytime she been choking hysterically laughing cause she has done it again, thankfully her mum (my mil) is incontinent so she just borrows her spare pads. 
MC- Moan about your preggo symptoms as much as you like I like having something to look forward to :thumbup: like peeing myself and vomiting all day :haha:
Poppy- :happydance: for CD 7 when do you ov? 
Coral- Please post pics on here thread will look empty without them :cry: :haha:
Tink- Do you have a scan tomorrow or is it 20week you have same as coral?
Pheobe- Please dont leave, you are not outstaying your welcome at all :hugs: for you feeling so bad.
ASFM- did opk this morning cause i getting antsy about not testing and it had a line on it but it wasn't positive :haha: and thats about it thats different :haha: plus if i think of anything else i will write it later just gotta go for cigarette cause i been typing for about an hour, you talk too much :haha:

xxxxxx

xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Lupine, hi hun, glad the bird is on the mend!
Tink has had her 12 week scan she has a consultant appointment in Feb the same day as me.
I took opks and they were fainter than my ept. I think you should test the day after you are late:haha::thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Im poas just for the fun of it :haha: LR glad to see your parrot is on the mend, as for when i ov i havnt got a clue lol sure it'll pop out next week xxx


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,

Pregnant Ding Dongs do not leave!!! You are not outstaying your welcome. I feel so happy for each and every one of you to have your bfp's. I would hate to see this group break up and I do think that if any of us ttc ladies are having a hard time we can always take a break from the group for a few days until we're feeling better

Ladyb- sorry that you're still feeling so ill I hope that gets better soon

Lupine I can't believe you're going to wait that long to test I should be testing by then you're so patient

Coral- I definately want to see those scan pics here 

Poppy- sorry you're having such a hard time with Korben do you have anybody who could watch him for a few hours to give you a break 

DM- how's it going for your tww?

Pheobe- please stay I love hearing your posts and baby updates I hope that work is going well. Are you starting to feel any baby movement yet?

China- God always provides and I'm sure if you did have another little one you and dh would manage just fine. It seems there is never a perfect time to have a baby but they add so much to our lives that we go ahead anyways.

Tink- I understand about peeing yourself I had a stomach bug a few months after having ds and did that for the first time I was pretty shocked but I even find that now it's so much harder to hold things in.

asfm- ff changed my o date this am it says 3dpo same as what I thought it was so that's good my temps were up again this am so I'm really happy even if I don't get pg this cycle hormones seem to be working better but we did bd day before and day of o so I really hope this is it only 7more days until testing I'm going to be keeping ds home from preschool today we had some snow last night and our school district is closed but the one my son goes to is open hubby said the roads are really bad and I don't have awd so it's a day at home for us but we'll prob go out and play in the snow a little later


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Glad parrot is on the mend Lupine! 

Mommyv, really does look like a nice chart you got going there. Your Bding sounds right on the money :) I love a snow day! have fun x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Coral- I thought she has :haha: but I werent sure if she just had to have another one :dohh: and oh I see teaches me for ear wigging haha! I would test now if it wouldnt upset oh and cause I havent got any ics or any other tests in I want to wait to make sure a more expensive test will work and I might just have a longer cycle as mine are a bit all over the place sometimes but it is only 7 more sleeps :haha: yes I am trying to convince myself its a good idea rather than you :dohh: 
Poppy- :haha: be sure to let us know when it pops out! Will be good if you catch it on your trial run :thumbup:
MommyV- I only wish I was patient :haha: its gonna wind me up waiting that long, but I would rather get just af rather than a bfn then af or I would really appreciate if :witch: didnt turn up and then i get a bfp :D 
Just realised I still have PMA day before af is due to show her face, usually its well and truly gone by now oh please please give me my bfp [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Loads of :dust::dust::dust: LR :happydance:


----------



## MommyV

Oh Lupine I really hope this is it for you. I know night before af is due for me I get anxiety for no real reason that's how I know no bfp for me. I'm going to go peak at your chart. Do you think that you'll try to test at 15 or 16dpo??? No pressure


----------



## MommyV

No temps this cycle well I guess we really will have to be patient. Gl hunny.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

'She' wont have another till 21 weeks :( :cry: 

What time tomorrow Coral? I know what you mean about not being able to get on with anything, I was the same. I'm having the same problem with life as a whole in fact lol Can't kinda focus on anything else other than the babies arrival :haha: need to get better and go out I think, too long thinking about it indoors x


----------



## MommyV

Thanks Tink I'm feeling really good about this cycle even if I don't get a bfp at least my hormones/body are cooperating a bit more.


----------



## lupinerainbow

If i miss af for a few days then i will try to sway oh into letting me test earlier :thumbup: Erm chart is only about opks and i haven't updated it for cm :haha: i'm a bit lazy but i like to have the ticker so i can see how many dpo i am etc i will try to get him to let me test on sunday which will be 15dpo i think :shrug: only got to wait till tomorrow to see if af comes so hopefully it won't!

xxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww tink :hugs: when do babys start moving? Will it have moved before then?
Mommyv- yay for pma! :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Might feel Him/her in a couple of weeks. First time round its a few weeks later. So yes, I dare say I'll have the reassurance of flutters before then :) 

I'm gonna be stalking the thread like crazy tomorrow for an update lupine x


----------



## coral11680

hi mommyv :hi: not long now til testing lots of :dust:

Lupine I suppose when you have no cheapies its easier to wait to test! Order some today on ebay and you'll have them in 2 days!:haha: sorry I'm not helping am I?:dohh:

Tink I'm the same, I'm always on here or looking at other baby stuff, I'm obsessed. Luckily I have to take and pick the kids up otherwise I would be in the house all day too. My scan is 10 am so will prob leave straight after I drop the kids off to school. What is the date of your 21 wk scan?


----------



## coral11680

Tink I thought you were going to fix your ticker, aren't you 14 + 1?


----------



## lupinerainbow

I will be between here and checking my panties :haha: :thumbup: only thing is my body isn't reliable but i think lp is isn't it? if so then af should deffo be here tomorrow :thumbup: Aww bless i can't wait for that bit :cloud9: that will be nice cause then you will not worry so much!

Coral- Nope your not :haha: does sound like a good plan though will talk to OH he is the boss otherwise I sort of use 5 tests in a day (exaggeration but you get the idea) cause I have to make sure :blush: 

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah I am lol Still not gotten around to it :haha: 

Its Friday 4th March. No fair :( Glad I'm not alone with the 'preparation' time :rofl: x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

First let me say PJ, I'm so very sorry for your loss. Words can not describe what your going through or what your feeling. I will be praying for you and your DH/OH and sending :hugs:to you.

Now lets talk about today's topic: 
We all started out TTCing...that was the whole point of starting the group..TEAM Ding Dong....notice it was named TEAM Ding Dong. Our ultimate goal is to become pregnant and support one another through good times and bad. So, I say NO to starting another thread. We talk about EVERYTHING on this thread not just TTC or scan pics....we talk about animals, kids, our DH/OH. We talk about our day. So you see, there is no point in moving house, we just need to stay put & keep on doing what we have been doing. 

That is my thought and thanks for reading.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I dunno, my main paranoia is defects so an earlier scan would have been welcomed, but I guess everything will be nice and big and hopefully clear. I have been so unwell and take quite strong medication. My Doc is fine and not concerned but I still worry x


----------



## coral11680

Hi China, glad you are happy to keep us together.:hugs:

Tink my next midwife appointment is 4th March! No doubt my next scan will be the beginning/middle March


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I have my next app next Thursday with the midwife, dunno why so early I thought she said 16 weeks?

Hey China :hugs: xx


----------



## coral11680

I'll be 20 weeks when I see her next I thought it was supposed to be 16 too?>:shrug:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Coral and Tink, I've found another shop for baby stuff:haha: 

Boots Clearance - Beckton

They had a m+p highchair £45, Maxi Cosi Cabrio carseat £60, Quinny Carrycots and strollers/prams.

Somebody needs to shot me too, just bought a pair of maternity jeans from Next £3:haha: I'm flipping mental I'm not even preggo:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LEW32

Hello All!

Firstly, I just want to say I am SO Sorry PJ! Major :hug: to you and your family. You are in my thoughts!

Amy- I can understand how you feel and sometimes I feel guilty for posting anything about my pregnancy....its a thin line but I don't want to 'abandon' the TTC ding dongers either....I want us all to go to that next step as a TEAM :)

Pops- that stinks that you are still bleeding a bit...your cycle may be longer than normal, but doesn't mean it won't be a very fertile one! FX for you!

Lup- :dust: for you! Its about time we get another :bfp: on this board- so hoping you get a positive test this weekend hun!

PK- FXing for you as well- af do tomorrow right? Praying the witch stays away!

Coral- good luck at your scan tom.- can't wait to see pix of this little :baby:!

Ladyb, MC, Hopes, Tink- feel better ALL of you girlies and take care of yourselves!

:hi: all the other lovely ladies! sorry if I missed anyone- not feeling quite awake this morning.

It snowed quite a bit here- the back yard looks so pretty and peaceful. I took a few shots this morning as soon as I got up- will see if I can upload them later. Snow is so pretty when you don't need to shovel out your car to go anywhere, huh?


----------



## LEW32

For 3!?? DM- I think I would have done the same! That's really a great deal!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ahhhh but you will be DM :haha: next maternity jeans are a good investment.....I love calling things "a good investment" lol

Well guys, I'm getting sicker again........I'm so fed up now. Just when I thought I was on the mend, I'm feverish again, head is banging and cough getting worse. Might drag myself out to docs.....if i can get a blooming app :haha: x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

They're an investment then, well thats what I'll tell hubby:rofl::rofl:

My sister is driving me mad, she has something to tell me but won't tell me over the phon, Mum won't even tell me whats going on! Arrrgggghhhh


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ahhh Tinks, hope you feel better soon hun! Maybe you've got a chest infection coming get ya arse down the quaks


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I can ask her when I go if you want Coral? x


----------



## MommyV

Tink- I think it may be a good idea to phone the Dr it sounds like you've been pretty sick for quite a while. I'll be praying that all will be well with you and the lo

DM- I don't blame you for buying the maternity jeans that's a great price and I'm sure you'll be pg very soon. Maybe even this cycle.

Lupine- I'll be stalking tomorrow to see if af shows up for you or not


----------



## coral11680

Tink yeah you might need antibiotics hun so get to the docs asap:hugs: I think we have different midwives dont we? If you could ask though that would be great:thumbup:

DM might have to pop over to that boots clearance one day sounds good!:thumbup:

Hi Lew, yeah I heard PA and NJ got another snow storm. Looks pretty at first doesnt it. Thanks I'll put pics on when I get back I can't wait!


----------



## Damita

:wave: afternoon ladies, sorry haven't been around today had a power cut from 9am till 4pm.. urgh and I am still poorly, CD41 still no AF..


----------



## Hopes314

PJ:hugs::hugs::hugs: that must be so hard I'm so sorry, I don't know what else to say except that we will all be here when you need us!

tink-it sounds like you are still feeling pretty terrible. hopefully all will be well soon, seems its getting out of hand.

I hope mrsamy is ok, it is an odd situation with the prego dingdongs and the ttc dingdongs i guess, when i was ttc i loved hearing about the pregos, but i can see why it would be harder for mrsamy what with her trying for so long and all.

Now I feel like I dont know where to post anything about my stuff today. Had ultrasound, all is well, measuring 7w6d like normal, heart rate 167 (dr said that was good but.. isnt that awfully fast?) got pics not sure where to post them.


----------



## Hopes314

MC-hows the morning sickness? I'm always interested in your symptoms because you are just a few days ahead of me lol.

This am on way to scan, got soooo sick, vomited multiple times all through husbands truck. Then more times after the scan. ugh.


----------



## poppy666

Post them in here you muppet :haha: unless you wanna go put them in other thread :shrug: x


----------



## Damita

Oooh hopes I would like to see them :dance:

Poor Amy, I understand how she feels, I haven't got to the stage where I don't want to hear about pregnant ladies, I've already come to realise that this isn't going to happen on it's own and we will prob need help so will have to wait awhile :hugs:

Maybe we should have two groups?


----------



## phoebe

There is 2 groups tink started 1 today


----------



## phoebe

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/507533-team-ding-dong-preggo-thread.html


----------



## Damita

PJ32 said:


> Hay all, just popped in to let you know that I have no photo from the scan, baby's heartbeat stopped two weeks ago, had a D&C yesterday. Not sure what went wrong. My 7 week scan was fine with good strong heartbeat. can't get my head around still feeling pregnant.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Damita

phoebe said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/507533-team-ding-dong-preggo-thread.html

Can I play in this thread tooo?? I'm preggers but like to see you guys still :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Well if everyone's gonna disappear think this threads gonna be awfully quiet :cry: which is very sad x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just for the option in case people would prefer it that way. I think that in reality there are very few TTCers who wan't us to post over there. 

Hopes, wonderful news honey :hugs: Well everyone has the link so everyone can go over and see, its for everyone, just a place to post the stuff other ding dongs might not feel able to see.....HR is perfectly normal honey. It will slow down a bit as the baby gets bigger :happydance: x


----------



## phoebe

well apart from feeling guilty about posting on this thread over recent times, now that others have made noises i dont think its very appropriate now. shame as i had grown attached to u all mostly and thought that friendships had blossomed. u all have been there for me and had hoped i was there for u guys too. but maybe it is time to move on esp as i seem to bring thread down with my low moods and feelings x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Shuddup Phoebe NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your not bringing ANYBODY down....... Anyhow when you don't post I just worry more bout you :haha: Now promise to keep rambling moaning crying n posting all ya doom n gloom my dear :hug: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

Well, I'm not trying to sound like a BITCH or anything, but I don't see why ANY of you pregnant Ding Dongs should ever be ashamed of posting anything in this thread...I am going to sign off for a while cause I have done got really PISSED OFF!!!


----------



## coral11680

no China don't go!


----------



## phoebe

i am sorry, just feels like i am going mad, dont know whats up with me x


----------



## coral11680

Where did Hopes go I thought we agreed to post stuff on here unless anyone objects?


----------



## coral11680

Phoebe maybe you should talk to your midwife or Doc hun x


----------



## Hopes314

wow people seem to feel really strongly both ways on the subject of the second thread.

I will post my scan pics there first and see how things go.

I know that personally, when I was TTC, I always worried that the pregos would all leave and make their own group and id be the only one left. And I was happy that we all could have a thread together talking about pretty much.. EVERYTHING! It became not just a ttc/prego thread but support for just about anything.

But I guess I see why it can be hard for some of the ladies who just had a loss, are suffering infertility, etc. tough subject!


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Coral, seeing dr tom, hopefully he can help as i am feeling really desp now. So many crap thoughts in my head. Got mw next tues x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Arrrgggghhhhh, This threads gone all wonky:haha: 

Will everyone just chillax!

Everyone stay put, I like hearing about everyones news, whether it be pegnency, ttc, family etc but thats just me I'm a nosey bitch:haha:


----------



## coral11680

Good Pheebs hope the doc can help:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah me too..........hmmmmm I'm sorry If I brought up a subject that has upset people. :(

Phoebe, your hormones are going crazy, you aren't sleeping well, you have finally got what you have been longing for so long, and you are scared silly. And if you have a little prenatal depression going on too, then all the worse babe. Totally understand, and I'm sure everyone here wants to be there for you, like you have been there for them.........so many times........ xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

I agree daisysmum, I think it will get confusing and stuff, my preggo brain cant handle it:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I really hope you come back soon China :hugs:

OK. Shall we stop this here ladies? unless someone comes on and says that actually it would be helpful to them for preg stuff to be posted elsewhere, lets forget it all and go back to the wonderful friendship we have all built here x


----------



## Hopes314

anybody wanna try to make heads or tails of things?:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







7+6.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 11









7+6(2).jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Tink, I totally agree:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think bubba ding dong is upside down and facing camera, is that two eye sockets I see? :awww: so pleased for you hopes x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Think you could be right tinks, Had to enlarge it to see clearly but yep Upside down, I can see the eye sockets too!

Congrats Hopes, are you a bit more relaxed now


----------



## Hopes314

wow how can you guys tell? i dont see it lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well thats what I think I'm seeing :haha: either way, its incredibly wonderful :happydance: x


----------



## coral11680

awwww cute :baby: hopes


----------



## Hopes314

DM-yes I'm a LITTLE more relaxed lol. Ok i think i see what you guys are saying about baby being upside down. Would eyes really show up that well? I dont know anything about babies, wow. I am going to be in labor and be on BnB getting help from you guys lol. Am now picturing baby as a little upside down bat or something. Weird


----------



## coral11680

so who watched one born every minute on Mon? I had to laugh at that lady screaming and swearing:haha:


----------



## coral11680

Hopes when do you get another scan? so cool, will you tell your DH Grandpa now?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I have +'ed it Coral, not had the chance to watch it yet. Was it good?


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hopes314 said:


> DM-yes I'm a LITTLE more relaxed lol. Ok i think i see what you guys are saying about baby being upside down. Would eyes really show up that well? I dont know anything about babies, wow. I am going to be in labor and be on BnB getting help from you guys lol. Am now picturing baby as a little upside down bat or something. Weird

Well:happydance::happydance::happydance:For the little upside down bat:rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

she was manic wasnt she?? i thought the young girl was good though, took it so well bless her. She's on here at bnb she got some flack cos she took her mum in poor thing, can u imagine being 18 days overdue:dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

Ok this is probably a stupid question but.. is the baby like.. upside down in my body then? lol.

Mann you guys seem like you always get these good shows and movies and I feel like I'm missing out.

Coral-husband freaked out when he heard the heartbeat. He went home and told his mom straight away. He told her its a secret for now, but yeah he told. So he will prob tell his grandpa too I guess?


----------



## coral11680

Oh is she?

She did do well, although they never really showed her labour at all so hard to tell what happened. They dragged out her not going into labour! lol I did feel sorry for her boyfriend he should of had the choice to go to theatre, I cried when he cried:haha:

The other lady was funny, even the midwofe was laughing at her!:haha:


----------



## phoebe

hopes, there is app a link on youtube so the american ladies can get to watch it, if i find it on here i will try and post it x


----------



## coral11680

Hopes314 said:


> Ok this is probably a stupid question but.. is the baby like.. upside down in my body then? lol.
> 
> Mann you guys seem like you always get these good shows and movies and I feel like I'm missing out.
> 
> Coral-husband freaked out when he heard the heartbeat. He went home and told his mom straight away. He told her its a secret for now, but yeah he told. So he will prob tell his grandpa too I guess?

awww thats so cute :)


----------



## phoebe

yeah i cried too lol, bless him xx


----------



## coral11680

babya could be upside down thats normal, they go all over the place when tiny. Then of course when its close to delivery they baby should be upside down too


----------



## phoebe

hopes if u go into the teen pregnancy forum, look up 'congratulationsxprincessx' thread it is there on page 2 xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I need to watch now, gonna con DH into letting me put it on tonight :haha: x


----------



## Damita

China girl said:


> Well, I'm not trying to sound like a BITCH or anything, but I don't see why ANY of you pregnant Ding Dongs should ever be ashamed of posting anything in this thread

:thumbup:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thank you ladies! :hugs:
Hopes- glad everything went good for you :thumbup: aww another little ding dong baby! Congrats :D I can also see eye sockets :D
Pheobe dont think that we are here for you all the way :hugs: we all have bad moods and are happy for you to be here whichever mood you are in, please dont move on :hugs: I am glad you are going to see doc hun, goodluck.
Coral- I watched it and omg that lady was :wacko: Yes the young girl did really well especially considering the other one, and I know if it was my SIL she would also take her mum in so I dont see the problem with it.
asfm- i'm worried about af turning up now cause i am feeling so like i could finally have done it and i don't usually feel like this :dohh: wish i could fast forward to this time next week cause i will either have finished af or have my bfp... i'm hungry and oh isn't home yet so waiting for him to come in so i can eat my dinner and i haven't got dressed today or even brushed my hair :blush: i'm so lazy sometimes!


xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

lupine- the anticipation is killing me!! got any good symptoms? :)


----------



## Damita

good luck hun, I tested again :bfn: just AF to show up now...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Lupine.........the suspense is killing me too. I also am in my PJ's lol but I'm sick :haha: I would live in them if i could x

Damita.........praying that's your last ever BFN. x


----------



## coral11680

sorry for the bfn Damita:hugs:

Lupine, you cant make us wait another week!!!!!


----------



## Hopes314

wish i could poas for lupine. how am i supposed to wait a weekkkkk. lupine you have some serious patience!

damita-you havent stopped bding have you? at this point its hard to say when you ov'd! how did you track ov this cycle, i sorta forget?


as for me- have a trash can beside my bed and feel like the vomiting will never end. how did it happen so fast, ive had nothing for a few days. and before that only mild nausea. didn't see this comingggg


----------



## phoebe

sorry for the bfn damita, big hugs n snugs hun xx:hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hopes- Not really I got sore bbs but thats af symptom, more cm than usual at this point, had a nosebleed yesterday for the first time over erm I feel like this could be it? Thats all :blush: nothing extraordinary, even if Im not then I will still be proud of myself for having pma for a whole cycle :D
Damita- Thank you, sorry you got bfn are you sure you didnt ov later than you thought? :hugs:
Tink- :haha: me too, erm Im also sick I have got lazyitis its a serious cause too :haha:
Coral & Hopes - OH said Sunday is fine so its not that long now only a few days so chill, your worse than me :haha: 
Hopes- :hugs: sorry you are feeling so rough hun, hopefully its just a bug!

xxxx


----------



## phoebe

Lupes and Tink i havent got dressed all day, had a bath earlier only to change into another pair of pj's:haha: i am waynetta slob:haha: xxxx


----------



## Damita

Hopes314 said:


> wish i could poas for lupine. how am i supposed to wait a weekkkkk. lupine you have some serious patience!
> 
> damita-you havent stopped bding have you? at this point its hard to say when you ov'd! how did you track ov this cycle, i sorta forget?
> 
> 
> as for me- have a trash can beside my bed and feel like the vomiting will never end. how did it happen so fast, ive had nothing for a few days. and before that only mild nausea. didn't see this comingggg

Erm well I didn't track it :dohh: I did try using my persona but I messed it up by not using FMU when it asks for me to pee on a test.. so other than that nothing.. We are bedding when we can be arsed as DH was sick for two weeks and I have been sick for a week..


----------



## Hopes314

lupineee i am so excited for you to test! 2 days before i got a bfp i had a very light nosebleed. i think it was like my first ever nose bleed.


----------



## China girl

Hopes..you have a lovely scan pic.
Now, I have never seen an upside down:baby:...but its really cool to see.
Congrats hun...So very happy for you:flower:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> well apart from feeling guilty about posting on this thread over recent times, now that others have made noises i dont think its very appropriate now. shame as i had grown attached to u all mostly and thought that friendships had blossomed. u all have been there for me and had hoped i was there for u guys too. but maybe it is time to move on esp as i seem to bring thread down with my low moods and feelings x

OMG What have i missed? only been offline an hour :haha:

Pheobe you dont bring the thread down at all sweetie, you was there for me when i MC'd and i will NEVER forget the post you did that day i was in for my procedure saying " I dont know about you guys but i dont feel it appropriate to banter today" That ment a lot and made me cry when i got home :cry: Made me feel i was part of a group that cared what i was going through ( along with everyone else) :hugs:

God ive done nothing but moan lately lmao I dont want anyone leaving please :kiss:

Now i'll read back and see if everyone's friends still pmsl xx


----------



## poppy666

Thank God CG back was gonna kick your ass if i got to last page n you wasnt here :rofl:


----------



## China girl

:rofl::rofl: I just had to calm down or as DM said chillax!!


----------



## phoebe

Hey Poppy thanks for what u just said there hun, was really lovely of u to say that xxx 

And China thanks for coming back, would hate to think i pissed u off hun and thankyou for ur thoughts and feelings regarding us all being together still xxx

And thanks to you all in wanting to keep our little bunch of banditos together, but please do say if things get a bit much xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: don't leave us duffed ding dongs..


----------



## China girl

I could not leave you ladies....you crack me up...plus Poppy would kick my ass!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

CG :haha: i would :happydance:

Im sure if it gets too much for ladies we can stay away from thread for a day or two, thats what i did but at the end of the day shit happens and its not the preggo ding dongs faults :hugs:


----------



## Damita

very true :hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

PJ - hun... so very sorry for your loss. What a shock. Praying for you and your family. So sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: You know you got us and some wonderful ladies all over BnB for support and strength.


----------



## MommyV

I love you ladies. I think that you're all wonderful and pregnant or not I just really enjoy reading your posts getting excited for you or sympathizing when you're upset. I would never want to leave here or have anybody else leave.

Lupine- I can't wait for u to test. I am getting way too excited for you

Hopes- what a cute little scan pic I'm glad that lo is okay but sorry that you're feeling so ill now try to stay hydrated and hopefully your ms won't last too long

Damita- sorry for the bfn but if you o'd late like you think you did then you probably aren't far enough along to get a bfp yet anyways I think you said you thought u o'd at cd35 which would make you like 5 or 6dpo right Hang in there

CG- How's the weather in TN? Did you get the ice that I have heard about in the South?

Where's MC thinking of you and hope that you're feeling okay.


----------



## phoebe

To our USA ladies i found a woman saying that this is going to shown in the US, so i hope this helps xxx:flower::thumbup:


"So I saw the ad saying that it is premiering here in the US on the Lifetime channel. What I got from it is that they put cameras in the birthing suites of women and chronicle their labor? For all you UK ladies.. is this right? It looks really really good!"


----------



## Hopes314

mommyv are you getting any snow where you're at? We got about 5 inches in the past 24 hours and its still cominggg. roads are crap.


----------



## TTC2308

Talking about babies being born....Did anyone see the show "Pregnant at 60?" last night?


----------



## Damita

Thanks mommyV :hugs: you are prob right.. urgh this is going to be one of my longest cycles since the exams in June where it was 59 days..


----------



## Hopes314

wow pregnant at 60! im missing all the good stuff on tv :( i love those kinda shows


----------



## poppy666

Ive not heard anything pheobe, i watched mondays and could of gagged her for screaming that much :haha: bit ott


----------



## Damita

TTC2308 said:


> Talking about babies being born....Did anyone see the show "Pregnant at 60?" last night?

Nooo! what channel?


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> Talking about babies being born....Did anyone see the show "Pregnant at 60?" last night?

Nope but there's hope for me yet if she was 60 :rofl:


----------



## TTC2308

Damita said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Talking about babies being born....Did anyone see the show "Pregnant at 60?" last night?
> 
> Nooo! what channel?Click to expand...

It was on Discovery Health last night. It was wild......

looks like One born every minute was on Jan 10th on lifetime.

I will have to see when it is playing again.


----------



## Hopes314

poppy my mom is in her 40's and is with a new guy and actually considered getting her tubes un-tied to try to have another baby. i think its more common than a lot of us realize. i think that it will become more and more normal for people to wait longer to have children. a lot of my friends are in school, then plan to go to grad school, then work and be all job serious, and then "maybe someday have a family when theyre all set financially, etc."


----------



## ladybeautiful

Good morning/ good day ding dongs,

Well Well.... busy morning this has been!!

I had a lot of things to say about the separate groups but then I read on and I agree with Tink I have nothing new or constructive to say so I won't say it. Except that if I am EVER less than welcome on this forum for one reason or another, please say so :) I am too attached to you all to take it badly and will probably still lurk uninvited 

Hopes - SO HAPPY for your scan! :happydance: LOL I see upside down dingdong too, but no eye sockets :wacko: I do see two little protusions that I thought were arm buds? hehe clearly I'm new to babies too :) Sorry the nausea/vomiting hit you full force this morning. Do you think the anxiety of the scan may have had something to do with it? I had such bad cramps waiting at my OB's office for my 1st appt that I genuinely thought something was wrong with the baby! Either way, hope it goes away for you soon. Else, I am sure like a few of us here you will find ways to ease the nausea and vomiting. I have found having something to suck on (starburst, mentos, ginger chews etc) help keep that awful taste in my mouth away, at least temporarily. 

Tink did you end up going to the doc?

Phoebe - that's good you're seeing the doc. Like tink said you have several reasons to feel all over the place emotionally, but definitely if something serious is going on with the hormones it's helpful to get it checked out. or in any case to get reassurance from the doc that these moods are okay.

lupine - excited for an update tomorrow!!! :dust:!!!!!!!!!! WITCH STAY AWAY!!

PK and coral - yep my doc thought maybe it was a stomach bug as well but I didn't have any fever, diarrhea or cramps to suggest that it might be. Do those usually go together? But yeah haven't thrown up *touchwood* in the last 2 days and I sure hope it stays that way. 

PK - I tried those Sea Bands early on in my preg... by the end of the day they had almost cut into my wrists and left bruises I guess the elastic was too tight so I gave it up. But I gave it another shot last night and will probably use them more often. Thanks :) 

MommyV enjoy the snow day!

Damita - sorry you are having such a long cycle! Did you say you had seen a doctor about it?

China, Poppy, MC, Daisysmum and everybody else - hi! :)


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Ive not heard anything pheobe, i watched mondays and could of gagged her for screaming that much :haha: bit ott

She was certainly a bit too much lol. I loved it when she was screaming still even though the midwife was holding the baby!!:rofl: i thought the young girl did well, i said it earlier but she is a member on bnb x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Ohhh yeah and I was gonna say that too about the 'One born every minute' show coming to the US on Lifetime! Thanks phoebe! :) I think it's coming feb 20th.

Boy I write awfully looong posts :wacko:


----------



## TTC2308

I was all wrong. It was Pregnant at 70 and it was on Fit TV:

Pregnant at 70 

TV-PG 

Modern fertility treatment enabled 70-year old Rajo Devi to have her first child; 58-year-old Sue Tollefesen was thrilled when she became Britain?s Oldest Mum; In America, a blind 64-year-old Janise Wulf has toddlers aged three and six.


----------



## poppy666

Funny enough Pheobe i was still sucking on the gas&air when gage was born untill the midwife told me to stop cos he was out :haha:

Great stuff that :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> poppy my mom is in her 40's and is with a new guy and actually considered getting her tubes un-tied to try to have another baby. i think its more common than a lot of us realize. i think that it will become more and more normal for people to wait longer to have children. a lot of my friends are in school, then plan to go to grad school, then work and be all job serious, and then "maybe someday have a family when theyre all set financially, etc."

Let me know if your mom decides to go ahead and fx it works after reversal x


----------



## phoebe

I am intrigued to see what the gas and air is like, even my oh wants a go the cheeky git :haha::haha:


----------



## poppy666

When i had korben OH had a try 'loved it', my son gage was there too and he was sucking on it for a good half hour whilst i was eating my toast and having a brew :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well get this, I had Gas and Air for the AFTERPAINS....... :haha: only with the last one. But my oh my, they were only slightly less painful than the ones just before it to push my baby out. It took a hour till they were bearable, I couldnt hold my baby or anything. Now this I hear is very unusual but can happen on your 4th, 5th 6th etc :haha: I'm going epidural all the way this time. I want to enjoy the first moments with my bubba. x


----------



## ladybeautiful

what's gas and air? Oxygen? Sorry stupid question :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Tink them pains are horrendous, thought i was in labour all over again after korben, swear if i have another LO im asking for extra powerful painkillers to go home with, they ment to get worse after each child you have x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and Pops, my mum was 47 when she conceived me! I'm an only child, and she had no help x


----------



## China girl

MommyV said:


> I love you ladies. I think that you're all wonderful and pregnant or not I just really enjoy reading your posts getting excited for you or sympathizing when you're upset. I would never want to leave here or have anybody else leave.
> 
> Lupine- I can't wait for u to test. I am getting way too excited for you
> 
> Hopes- what a cute little scan pic I'm glad that lo is okay but sorry that you're feeling so ill now try to stay hydrated and hopefully your ms won't last too long
> 
> Damita- sorry for the bfn but if you o'd late like you think you did then you probably aren't far enough along to get a bfp yet anyways I think you said you thought u o'd at cd35 which would make you like 5 or 6dpo right Hang in there
> 
> CG- How's the weather in TN? Did you get the ice that I have heard about in the South?
> 
> Where's MC thinking of you and hope that you're feeling okay.

No, we got more snow than anything. I think further south like AL & GA got the brunt of it.


----------



## MommyV

I don't get good cable so don't get to watch these shows but when we had cable I used to watch Discovery Health a lot which had those types of programs on.

Hopes- we've had maybe 6-8in since last night roads are okay now they just didn't clear them well this am not too big of a deal here and this was our first snow day you are near Pittsburgh right? If so then I don't think that you would get too much of the heavy snow either because this is a coastal storm and we are just a little too far west to get the real heavy snow

asfm- kiddos and I went out this am and playing in the snow with puppy we had lots of fun and after they were all worn out we went inside and I made them hot chocolate fun and tasty


----------



## MommyV

That's good CG because that ice looks so dangerous. The snow isn't too bad and I'm sure you'll warm up at some point soon and all your snow will melt


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh and Pops, my mum was 47 when she conceived me! I'm an only child, and she had no help x

Thats a great age, bet she was shocked x


----------



## phoebe

What the hell is after pains???? oh i dont want to play anymore, i keep hearing all this scary voodoo like the ring of fire, hurting when peeing afterwards and the like. But gas and air for after pains whoa nelly:haha:


----------



## MommyV

Yes UK ladies I was wondering about the gas because if you don't want or can't get an epidural here you get a pain medication put in your epidual like nubane or stadol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Gas and air is Entonox. Half nitrous oxide (gas) and half Oxygen (air) Its used in labour by inhalation to help you cope with the pain. I would describe this more of a being able to rise above the pain rather than taking it away........:haha: high as a kite. When you stop breathing it, this feeling subsides. It has no effect on the baby, in fact it can often help giving the body extra O2 x

Yes ask for them Pops, I went home with Co-codamol. Yes they are ment to be worse next time so I'm gonna get myself drugged up.


----------



## MommyV

Pheobe after my first I had very mild afterpains hardly noticable. It was worse with my 2nd and I'm sure if I ever have a 3rd it could get worse but it doesn't last for very long


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> What the hell is after pains???? oh i dont want to play anymore, i keep hearing all this scary voodoo like the ring of fire, hurting when peeing afterwards and the like. But gas and air for after pains whoa nelly:haha:

Dont worry pheobe you dont get them with your first few babies ( well i didnt) :haha: your safe for now lol x


----------



## MommyV

ah good to know what the gas and air is I'm going to try to go all natural for the 3rd I had an epidural with my first and I think it was stadol with the 2nd but really didn't need it just panicked because I was going into transition and didn't realize birth was just around the corner


----------



## ladybeautiful

nitrous oxide? Isn't that 'laughter gas'? haha :) no wonder you rise above the pain! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Afterpains Phoebe, are the smaller contractions after you have pushed your baby out. With your first you may not even notice them. You will get bubba in your arms, and the midwife will deliver the placenta. After that, you will continue having these irregular smaller contractions that gradually shrink the womb back down to pre-pregnancy size. Like I said with your first they are normally completely painless. Second and third time round they were uncomfortable for me. Forth time I was sucking on the Gas n air for an hour :haha: You will be fine. Oh an if you breastfeed you may feel this happen at feed time too, since BF stimulates the womb to contract, although I doubt you will find it too uncomfortable. They don't usually go on for more than a couple of days x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup, its laughing gas :rofl: < literally. Mommyv, good choice. I'm glad I did it naturally, and the gas really helps. Its my health situation that has made me choose the epidural this time x


----------



## China girl

I don't remember those after pains...could be cause I had an epidural. I did try and have Corey natural. He is my youngest. I didn't get to feel anything with Chris (oldest). So I told my OB I wanted to have Corey natural. She was like okay. Between her and my DH they knew I would not last. Since I could not take being pregnant any longer she induced me at 38 weeks. Yeah, Igot to feeling those contractions...I said HELL NO, no more where is my nurse!!!...I had to wait 15 minutes for her to come, cause she was on a damn smoke break!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:....Ahh...good times!!!


----------



## MommyV

Tink I hated the epidural I know so many women love it but I felt so out of it when my ds was born and my back hurt afterwards but I had been induced and wasn't progressing and then after the epidural dialated the rest of the way very quickly

I wonder why in US we can get intravenous drugs like stadol which don't help very much anyways but can't get the gas. I know some places use the gas for dental procedures oh well my labors are generally pretty short so I need to just suck it up and go au naturale I also have a hard time after I give birth with my uterus not wanting to contract and with dd I lost lots of blood and passed out for a little bit so had to have pitocin after labor to contract my uterus oh well it's all worth it in the long run


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Indeed all worth it! x


----------



## MommyV

for sure dd had a headache from the stadol too so was screaming for several hours after birth too sad

I need to get off here and get to work now I've been such a slacker lately my house son and dinner all need my attention so I gotta go will be on again in the am


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Bye Mommyv! Have a good rest of the day :wave: aww poor dd x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I C MC :wave: ooooo and PK! missed ya ladies x


----------



## poppy666

Where you see them they not posted? think im losing it or missing posts :wacko: ugh feel tired.. sshhhhhhh dont want to talk loud incase it hears, butttttttttttttttttt ive not bled for 2hrs :winkwink::happydance::happydance:

cya later mommyv x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

I delivered Daisy with nothing more than Gas and Air, 6 1/2 hours of established labour and weighing 7lb 4oz! No screaming, shouting or swearing, hubby was well impressed! He'd bet me a tenner I was gonna make loads of noise, never did get the tenner:haha:

I've got a banging headache tonight, not had one for ages!

See ya later Mommy and if you make it to the 20th with no af, I'll be testing with ya


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol No posts, I mean at the bottom where it says who's viewing the thread. I also though if they have a little + it means they are posting a message. Could be wrong though :haha: Ooooooooooh, FX Pops x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Popps scroll down to bottom of page:haha: They havn't posted yet, prob trying to catch up on all posts! Mrsamy was lurking earlier too


----------



## mothercabbage

just caught up with posts...phewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...wow.... laptop battery running low where is the charger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhh


----------



## poppy666

Me and LB dont have a + at the side of our names? :wacko: are we special :haha:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Me and LB dont have a + at the side of our names? :wacko: are we special :haha:

neither do I poppy:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Popps scroll down to bottom of page:haha: They havn't posted yet, prob trying to catch up on all posts! Mrsamy was lurking earlier too

Yep got it :thumbup: ahhh Amy around, hopefully she feeling a bit better today x


----------



## lupinerainbow

I want a + ...have i got one yet? :haha:


xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Me and LB dont have a + at the side of our names? :wacko: are we special :haha:
> 
> neither do I poppy:shrug:Click to expand...

CG I just seen your + x lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I dunno, I haven't got one either :haha: Maybe its just were active or just come to the page we get a +


----------



## phoebe

yes u guys do hehehe maybe it only show on other ppl's comps xxx


----------



## poppy666

Nope LB we must be veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy special :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Dunno then cos from my comp everyone got a + but me and LB :wacko: now everyone be looking what saddo's we are :haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

LOL indeed! :D Although Pops I don't see +s on anybody's name :-s

I somehow thought the + was to indicate that that person is on your list as a 'friend'. You remember Tayzee? She had friended me and her name always had a +. (Hope she's okay)

Nobody else friended me :cry:


----------



## phoebe

Aww Ladyb i'll be your friend :hugs::kiss:xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so im on charge now, i thought the + meant you were "away" anyway.....hows things tonight? im having a "good" ms day.....will await the :sick: tomorrow though...as for vomitting....not yet!!! wow almost 9 weeks and no actual throwing up!!! hopes i know you asked how i was as im a few days ahead of you, maybe we carrying opposite sex babies as our :sick: is diff??:shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

By George I think she's got it!

Yes it is friends. I have everyone except Lady B and I now feel sorry :( I'm adding you now Lady B, I didn't notice cause I never look at my friends list :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

MC you got a + and your not away lmao oh feck it i dunno but its gonna bug me till i find out x


----------



## China girl

Goodness MC, the m/s is taking you through the ringer!!:hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

:happydance:

:D


----------



## mothercabbage

if it is friends then im missing china girl and my curry queen!!!!!!!! i need lady b!!!!!!!!!!!! i bet she cooks a mean madras!!(p.s still up for moving into connors room???) :haha: xxxxxxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

SHE REMEMBERS!!! :rofl: hehehe kidding

yep I'm all for moving into connor's room the big incentive is connor not the cooking  

I'll make you some real delish indian fooood but it's gonna be all veggie you can add the chicken at the table ;)


----------



## ladybeautiful

hey I see babyd... long time! How're you doing?


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhhhh now im not friends with poppy666 she got no + at side of her name :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream has lota to catch up on!!!!!!! :haha: get reading missy!! 
yes i remember! :blush: are you veggie? i bet some veggie "real" indian food is yummy...ok stop talking curry im salavating here!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes just mother cabbage not my friend....bitch anyway!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

:haha: nutter :winkwink:


----------



## phoebe

And i dont like that bloody phoebe either scuzzy bitch :haha::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ha! dum dum a nutter too:rofl:


----------



## ladybeautiful

LOL we can't stand ourselves!! :haha:

Cabs yeah I've always been vegetarian and though I tried chicken and sea food briefly never took to it. Yep now I really wish I could cook for you sometime haha you wouldn't miss the meat there's lotsa super tasty veggie indian food.. :)

it's funny I'm craving anything BUT curries... haven't been to the kitchen in like a month now... can smell all the masalas errghhh.. funny how m/s gets people differently eh..


----------



## China girl

Well I already called myself a Bitch today...:rofl::rofl::rofl:
I wonder it that a symtom???:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

must be china girl...i am a self confessed bitch....
awww lady b you in usa :cry: madras by airmail??? :haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Aaah must say it feels good to be back here with you gals after a loong time! :)


----------



## China girl

Dang Lady....your making me hungry!!!
I have never had Indian food before, but I would love to
try some cause I love me some spicy food!!!


----------



## pk2of8

whew!!! :wacko:

that took forever to get through!! :haha: i finally caught up just in time for me to get back off again :dohh: eh well, i'll be able to catch up more later tonight sweeties. 

just gotta say a couple things quickly before i go again....

PJ, maaaaaaasssive :hug: hun. there's nothing i can that the other girls haven't said already. we're here for you when you need and when you're ready.

as for the prego ding dong thread and this one... *clears throat* as the "originator" :winkwink: of this thread, i must say that for me, while the original motivation for starting it was "ttc", the actual intention of this thread is to offer support in whatever form is needed. as you all have stated, we talk about everything here, from ttc, to pg, to family life, to home, to daily living, to conflicts, to oh/dh's, to kids, to extended family, to lousy neighbors and health issues and the list goes on and on and on... :winkwink: so, in no way meant to offend anyone at all, while i understand how the pg talk can at times be hard to hear for the ttc'ers, i don't want to lose anyone. not anyone pg, or anyone ttc. i loved the way china put it :hugs: we are a team. and i think whether pg or ttc, sometimes each of us gets a little down or put off by one thing or another. i think we've all handled it famously so far by just lurking or putting bnb aside for a day or 2, and then coming back when we're ready. we're all mature and able to handle that without getting offended or angry with each other as we are not about that. we are about being here for each other through thick and thin!! that's my story and i'm sticking to it! :haha::friends:

now, afm, temp had huge drop again this am, so expecting af tomorrow. tomorrow is the "regular" day after 13 day lp. :wacko: ugh. ah well. i guess i'll be on to a new cycle here tomorrow... :sad1:

otherwise, girls, that's all i've got time for at the mo...i'll chat more later! big :hug: and love to each and every one of you!!!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Nooo I need an excuse to travel to UK!!! Never been :cry: My in laws are gonna be spending a week in england in may and they invited us but I can't cos i'll be like 7 months then... :(


----------



## China girl

I had Thai food once, but I don't like tofu... is that similar to Indian food...
Hell I don't I'm just asking questions:haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

It's on China! I'll dish up something that's gonna get the steam pouring outta your ears! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah you tell em PK :haha: enjoy the rest of your day sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

pk....well said....
ladyb....:cry: ill just have to get the local curry house to make mine while you get over here! :haha:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> ha! dum dum a nutter too:rofl:

A self confessed, fully fledged, kicking and screaming nutter i might add dumdum. But then again the nutty centres were always favourites :rofl::rofl::yipee: xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

There's two kind of indian cooking isn't there? Or did I get that wrong. I used to have a friend who cooked one kind, and It was heavenly. Vegie is fine by me :happydance: x


----------



## China girl

LadyB,
All I'm going to say is I LOVE ROAD TRIPS!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:
You got my mouth watering, and now I have to go home and eat some
crap!!!:haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

well yeah thai food is spicy too and we use coconut in our dishes like thai cuisine too... but the spices are somewhat different... we use a lot of cumin ginger garlic turmeric cardamom red chilli powder etc. 

if I hadn't just guzzled down a whole blender full of fruit smoothie I'd be making myself veryy hungry! :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

noooooooooooooo girls i had dibbs on ladyb first!!! :rofl:


----------



## China girl

I'm a meat and potato kinda a girl, but I do love me a veggie pizza...yum yum:thumbup:


----------



## China girl

MC...we might have to fight for LadyB:haha:


----------



## China girl

ladybeautiful said:


> well yeah thai food is spicy too and we use coconut in our dishes like thai cuisine too... but the spices are somewhat different... we use a lot of cumin ginger garlic turmeric cardamom red chilli powder etc.
> 
> if I hadn't just guzzled down a whole blender full of fruit smoothie I'd be making myself veryy hungry! :dohh:

I would love to try a recipe and make some, it sounds sooo good!!!!


----------



## ladybeautiful

haha yessss!where in TN are you China? I'm in CO in the Denver/Boulder area :D

Yeah Tink there's actually a lotta different kinds.. maybe the most common are the north indian naan, butter chicken, tikka masala etc and the south indian biryani, madras curry, chicken vindaloo etc. Almost all 30 states in india have different cuisines so we're never outta variety :happydance: My family's from south india but I have lived in bombay which is very cosmopolitan so I get the best of eveyrthing :D Or used to anyway, until I moved here :cry: no 'real' indian restaurants here :(

Hey so why don't you UK ladies send me a ticket and I'll be on my way to start my little kitchen! :coolio:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

We've a curry house in Dagenham thats an all you can eat:haha:
Daisy even eats some of it and has now started to like korma, she made me laugh the last time we were there, she called the poppadom a giant cornflake:haha:


----------



## phoebe

ladybeautiful said:


> haha yessss!where in TN are you China? I'm in CO in the Denver/Boulder area :D
> 
> Yeah Tink there's actually a lotta different kinds.. maybe the most common are the north indian naan, butter chicken, tikka masala etc and the south indian biryani, madras curry, chicken vindaloo etc. Almost all 30 states in india have different cuisines so we're never outta variety :happydance: My family's from south india but I have lived in bombay which is very cosmopolitan so I get the best of eveyrthing :D Or used to anyway, until I moved here :cry: no 'real' indian restaurants here :(
> 
> Hey so why don't you UK ladies send me a ticket and I'll be on my way to start my little kitchen! :coolio:

I'm in :thumbup::winkwink::haha:xxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

LOL FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!!!! :D 

China, want me to send you a simple recipe? I can think of one really yummy dish you can make with garbanzo beans, potatoes and other simple stuff!


----------



## ladybeautiful

[email protected] giant cornflake!!! Yummmmm I love pappadums!!! Try topping them with some chopped onions tomato and coriander and some red chili powder sprinkled on top... yummmmyyyy they serve them with beer in bars in india!! :D


----------



## mothercabbage

ok girls...you can stop now,**says drooling** im a south indian type of girl then, madras!! i like vindaloo but i thought that was an english invented dish???
and china yes!! bring it!!! lol...for a madras ladyb is mine:rofl::rofl:


----------



## babydream

Holy crap, soooo much to read, took me ages, even MC left me on fb...

First of all...PJ massive hugs for you hunni, i gasped when i read it, i couldn't believe it, i'm so sorry for your loss, thinking of you and dh, lots of love xxxxx

AND.....

What the hell is going on here????????? Everyone stay bloody put!!!! I don't want anyone to leave this thread unless they want to. If someone is not happy here then there are other threads to go onto and don't have to come onto this one!!!! Sorry if i'm being too harsh but i thats how i feel. We've been through a lot together, we all started with ttc, some of the ladies got bfp earlier than others but hey nothing wrong with that. Preggo ladies are still a huge support and i hope they will keep doing it. I personally asked in more than one of my posts to stay and i meant it. I feel this thread is more than a ttc-preggo thead its a thread where good friends meet up on a daily basis to talk about their lives, let it be good or bad or sad or happy. I share so much with you all on here, my marital probs, my health my job my family my cats and i could go on and on...
So, phoebe moan away, i'm worried about you, you are not getting anyone down, we are here to listen and help if we can. Hopes and everyone else, i love looking at your scan pics here. OMG, sorry if i'm being a bit too much but gosh did i get pissed off????? I fucking did!!!!! I'll be back in a few minutes, just need to calm down!!! xxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

mmmm i want curry i love curry especially veggie curry, extra especially madras, so who has a big dining table? in uk :haha:


xxxx


----------



## babydream

MC get back to me, i need to vent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladybeautiful

it was probably an indian dish adapted by the british..dunno :-s

ok no more food talk :shhh: not until you send me my air ticket. I'm packing my bags already yayyy! :plane:


----------



## Damita

I'm hungry now.. but feel sick so can't manage any food :(


----------



## poppy666

I fancy a meringue myself at the moment with strawberrys :wacko:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Damita... I am reminded of how Hopes was very sick right before she got her :bfp:

FX!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## ladybeautiful

poppy666 said:


> I fancy a meringue myself at the moment with strawberrys :wacko:

<droooool> :) go get some for dessert!!


----------



## phoebe

Aye carumba its getting late for me hehehehe!! So one shall be heading off now, but before i go i want to say a huge thankyou to u guys for today, u have lifted my spirits a lot:flower: so i shall sign off now and see all u lovelies tom after i get back from drs. Rightio i'm off to get my nightly fix of shameless :haha:
Love u all very much xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

10pm here now and just had a bath so will have to drool till tomorrow :cry:

Was thinking i may start OPKs tomorrow cd8 instead of cd11/12 that i generally do, not sure if i do ov if its going to be earlier or later for next few cycles :shrug: hmmm gives me a good excuse to poas :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Nite nite pheobe sleep well lovely :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Okay, i'm better. Have i still got friends on the thread? sorry if i was too harsh and selfish. There might be some ttc ladies with different opinion.


----------



## poppy666

:haha: welcome back babydream :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Eaaaaaaaaaak Babydream calm down :haha: I should NEVER have said a word, it was me who asked how people felt about it all, I think I opened up a whole can of worms didn't I?

Everyone slap Tink......

I've been quiet for a bit cause me n DH watched one born every minute. I see what you guys ment by the screaming now........WOW lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm gonna go try and sleep........might be impossible and I'll be back :haha: I never got to the doctors. Hubby didn't get in from work till 6.15 and i had all the kids....in my PJ's so thought I'd just grin n bare it and ring them in the morning if I have too. Nighhhhhhhhhtyyyyyyyyy nighttttttttttyyyyyyyyy :wave: x


----------



## Damita

shes loud eh?

BD aw you still have friends :hugs:


----------



## Damita

night to the girls going to bed :hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Good night phoebe!

OPKing early sounds like a good idea poppy... you don't know what your body is up to just yet. 

:hi: babydream! hehe sorry I didn't say anything bout your post earlier but I'm happy you feel that we should stick together as a team through the ups and downs :hug:

I'm off for my little af'noon snooze :) Later ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

I booked a holiday today :)
On the 19th March i'll be jetting off to tenerife for 8 nights. . . IM EXCITED!!!
Even if i do get my bfp it will be ok to fly won't it? x


----------



## poppy666

Night Tink and make sure you ring doc's tomorrow not just your health to think about sweetie :hugs:

LR enjoy your snooze, im going too soon tired xx


----------



## babydream

No it wasn't you Tink! You responded to someone else's complaint. Anyway, i drop it now. I hope you get better soon hunni, i do think too you should go to docs, you sound really bad. 

Hi poppy!!!!

PK, sorry for the temp drop lets see what tomorrow brings xxxx

Damita, hope you're okay, sickness and powercut and long cycle don't do together. I'm on cd 52, ff ticker doesn't even show it anymore lolololol

Good food talk, made me hungry too, we'll have chicken curry tomorrow lol

Lupine, patience eh? good on you hunni, fx for your bfp xx

Hi DM, mommyv, ladyb, china girl, lew, coral, mc and aaaaaallllll, love ya xxxxxx


----------



## China girl

ladybeautiful said:


> LOL FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!!!! :D
> 
> China, want me to send you a simple recipe? I can think of one really yummy dish you can make with garbanzo beans, potatoes and other simple stuff!

YES PLEASE!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Jenny let me know what its like cos we keep saying we'll go in winter, im looking for July atm in Turkey 'love that place'... dont think it matters till further on in pregnancy does it? x


----------



## babydream

Jenny Penn said:


> I booked a holiday today :)
> On the 19th March i'll be jetting off to tenerife for 8 nights. . . IM EXCITED!!!
> Even if i do get my bfp it will be ok to fly won't it? x

Nice one Jen, i need a holiday too. you seemed a bit pissed off on fb yesterday! Hope all okay now xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Okeys, I'll ship myself off to the docs in the morning :) Yes I'm pretty damn awful. Nurses make the worst patients :haha: xxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

HELP- I'm a bit panicking, basically my LP is 12days deffo unless soy has affected it in some way and according to my opks ff is one day behind which basically means i'm 12dpo and don't yet have AF... and now i'm scared cause i don't know if i should go by ff or not and now i feel sick cause i have panicked myself :dohh:

xxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

I will do Poppy. My MIL has just been to tenerife and they loved it so gona give it a bash, plus we got a really good price flying from Edinburgh airport which is just half an hour away from us.

Thanks Babydream, yeah i was pissed off on fb yesterday :( i am having major issues related to work. Some of the women i work with have been really quite nasty to me over the years and i've finally hit breaking point. I've been off work for 5 weeks now and had a meeting yesterday but they still won't let me come bak for another 3 weeks until i have more counselling for my low confidence and self esteem. Counselling is helping but i feel like im dealing which my issues yet the people responsible for me having these issues are getting away with it all. Sorry for the rant, no wonder i need a holiday lol x


----------



## coral11680

Phew that took a while to read through! Everyone comes on when I'm not on! Lol

Lupine if u are 12dpo then af should be due tomorrow no? You don't count day af due in the luteal phase.:hugs:

I'm glad we have all decided to stick together and no tink you were trying to be considerate so no one is upset with you. I really think if we got another thread going we would lose the spark a bit as some would tend to only post there and vice versa I much prefer it this way:thumbup:

I'm off to bed in a min I'm so excited about my scan:happydance: I'll be on in the afternoon to update you guys.

Jen you should be fin flying, I'm flying to new York for 3 weeks in april and I will be 24 weeks! Eek as long as there is no complications its safe. I'm flying with British airways and they don't even require a doctor letter until after 27 weeks which is right after I get back!:thumbup: wish I was gong somewhere hot like you though! 
Poppy turkey is nice I went 2 years ago in July. Last year I went Egypt in July boy was it hot, but luckily very windy which made the heat a bit more bare able!


----------



## babydream

Jenny Penn said:


> I will do Poppy. My MIL has just been to tenerife and they loved it so gona give it a bash, plus we got a really good price flying from Edinburgh airport which is just half an hour away from us.
> 
> Thanks Babydream, yeah i was pissed off on fb yesterday :( i am having major issues related to work. Some of the women i work with have been really quite nasty to me over the years and i've finally hit breaking point. I've been off work for 5 weeks now and had a meeting yesterday but they still won't let me come bak for another 3 weeks until i have more counselling for my low confidence and self esteem. Counselling is helping but i feel like im dealing which my issues yet the people responsible for me having these issues are getting away with it all. Sorry for the rant, no wonder i need a holiday lol x

Oh gosh, Jen! I remember you telling about it but i thought they transfered you somewhere else. Are they bullying you???? I'm sure there's a way of legally dealing with this, i'd ask for advice if i were you. I hope you get your confidence and self esteem issues sorted hunni, if we can help with that any way just tell us, i would be glad to. xxxx hugs xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Jen, sorry to hear you having such a shitty time. Wish we could help you:hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Right I'm off girlies, got to catch some zzzzd's

Chat tomorrow g'night mwah


----------



## poppy666

Nite sweetie xx


----------



## babydream

good night all, i'm off to bed too. Last working day of the week for me tomorrow hahahaha xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Err not sure i always counted it as day af is due so maybe its only 11? Ahh i dunno i think its due tomorrow anyway i will let you know :thumbup: nite all xxx


----------



## Damita

Night all :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Night babydream and good luck tomorrow LR :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

wow i fell asleep on here, come back a few hours later and there was sooooo much new talk! this place is like a marathon! lol

lupine-cant wait to hear about your missing af tomrorowww! since i have to wait til sunday for you to test, this is the next best thing! good luckkk


----------



## pk2of8

man, i don't like working outside of the house when it makes me miss all the good conversations! :dohh: 

eh well *sigh* so i'm pretty sure the :witch: is gonna show for me tomorrow. i can smell it. :wacko: i've been in a real bitchy mood all evening with dh and the kids too. :nope: i have to work alllllllllllllll day tomorrow too. at least it's good money :wacko: i should get a break between about 3:30 and 5:30 tho, so i'll take my laptop with me and go try to find a starbucks or barnes and noble and log in for a while during the break to check in with my girls. :winkwink: i can't think now what comments i wanted to make. we still don't have the van sorted. double ugh. hopefully, now on friday we'll get it figured out. dh has been taking the bike (motorcycle) to work and i've been using his truck. i think he's sick of the arrangement. frankly, i'm not too keen on it another day, but it's the way it's gotta be. :shrug: 

my oldest daughter got asked out by a boy she likes this afternoon, so she wants him to come over this weekend. this is a first and a new thing. boys have liked her but she's always turned them down before anything got to this point. she's still young enough to be fickle and her "likes" change about every other week...

my second daughter found out the school is putting her in all "gifted" (advanced/high school credit) classes next semester, so i'm very proud of her for that. this is the same one that plays soccer.

my son made it in the school spelling bee on friday. i don't know what happens if he wins that...i guess a district competition with other schools then?? i'm not sure, but this is the first time he wanted to do that. he also takes advanced classes in school. little bugger is too smart for his own good...he never studies and always gets straight A's. he wants to play football (American) really bad, so hopefully this spring we'll get him in tryouts for a community league i think.

ysa (my youngest) is just driving me crazy. we haven't been able to get her adhd meds refilled since i don't know if the new insurance has kicked in yet, and she's just over the top distracted all the time and can't complete tasks! :wacko: 

i know this post is "all about me" girls...i just needed to "talk" a bit. i'm feeling pretty stressed about things...just adjusting to the new work schedule and feeling down about this cycle coming to an end...blah blah blah....... :wacko:

tenerife.........my geography sucks......... is that in the canary islands????? or am i thinking of something else?? i want to go to the canary islands (off the coast of morocco/spain) SO badly!!!!! that's actually where my grandmother's family is from. the family had a Spanish title and land and all that stuff that we Americans think is really cool b/c it's not like that here. :haha: My great-grandmother was the last (that we know of) Marquesa del Fuentes de las Palmas en las Islas Canarias (i know it's a mouthful). i never knew her...her family moved to Cuba when she was a little girl. then my mother's family moved to Florida (Key West) when my mom was a little girl, but my great-grandmother and most of the rest of the family stayed in Cuba (yeah, we know...bad decision). anyway, lots of stories and drama all involved in all of that of course. kidnapping and murder and illnesses and wars and evading capture and everything that would make a great movie. :haha: too bad the money didn't float down my way... :rofl: eh well, i'm totally rambling now....guess i better get going. the kids are screaming for dinner... :haha: talk to you luvs tomorrow... :kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

pk- i can usually smell af too, its like a metallic kinda smell, like iron or something, like what poppy described a few days ago. sounds like you have lots of fun changes going on in your life right now, it must be exciting! dont worry about posting about yourself- its fun to read!


----------



## Damita

pk - aw bless your children, they all sound wonderful, aw that is so cute that she asked out someone awww :cloud9:

CD42 for me today - I want to say I am 7dpo - I coughed so hard this morning I thought I had wet myself :blush: turned out to be loads of creamy CM..


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pk, love hearing all about your life, no need to apologise for going on!

Damita, if you had wet yourself you would have been in good company :haha: I have an appointment 12:00 to get this cough sorted once and for all. Didn't sleep much at all cause I couldn't breathe. That with the pernicious anaemia I feel like I'm suffocating 24/7. Hoping G.P will get me sorted :( x

Coral, thinking of you this morning. So the day has finally arrived. I await your pics and report :happydance: x

Lupine.........i'm stalking you ;) :haha: x


----------



## phoebe

Mornings xxxx

Just wanted to say good luck to our Coral, hope it all goes well for u today and like Tink, i'd love to see piccies xxxx


----------



## phoebe

Good luck with the dr today Tink, hope they can sort out ur health issues today, that cough sounds scary ccc

Hey Damita i echo Tink's words and say welcome to the club hehe, i think it was Mother who i told about my weeing accidents:blush: so ur not alone hun. Even my oh calls me polly pissy pants :blush::haha:

Wont be on long as i need to get ready for drs myself, so just gonna have my injection and some brekky, then get ready to go xxx

Hope u all have a good day xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Phoebe, I must have missed that you had an appointment today. Hope that goes well honey, and talk to them about how low you have been feeling won't you x


----------



## Damita

:rofl:

I go to DH, he was in the shower and I quickly nipped in for a wee as I didn't want to let the heat out and said I need a wee I think I wet myself, he cracked up... and I was oh it's just CM.. look look at my pants :haha: 

I have a plan for next cycle:

Me

Maca
EPO up to O
Temping
Zinc
Vit C
Flaxseed Oil
PREGNACARE CONCEPTION
PMS tablets up to O
Raspberry leaf tea caps up to O

DH

Maca
Flaxseed Oil
Zinc
Vit C
Folic Acid

No way am I having another long cycle, also I have loads of soy left does anyone want it?


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey Phoebe, I must have missed that you had an appointment today. Hope that goes well honey, and talk to them about how low you have been feeling won't you x

I will do nurse :winkwink: xxx catch u all later and good luck with ur dr app too xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita, very amusing :haha: and very promising! Lets hope you just jinxed yourself gearing up for another cycle! :) x


----------



## Damita

:haha: I hope not, spent a small fortune, best not tell DH :winkwink: shhh it will be our secret


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

"Its was an INVESTMENT" :haha: 

Love that phrase. Don't wash with my DH now though, I just hide receipts :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all....:wave: hows everyone today? hope your all well. i cant remember feck all about posts....ermmmm, lets see
@coral, cant 4get its scan day!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: have a good scan and cant wait for pics!!! :happydance:
@pk...your kids sound ace!!! hope your wrong about af, ill keep my FXd for you xx:hugs:
@tink and phoebe....app. today? let us know how they go!:hugs:
@damita....its like your one of the pissy pants gang already!:rofl: sounds good:thumbup: i had that b4 bfp
@jenny, have a great time in tenerife, ive been to gran canaria a few times, the weather that way is ace! mmmm warm sun!..
thats it ive gone blank...........:wacko: .....
asfm...well 3rd day ms is "ok" this isnt a good sign is it, im not even 9 weeks and ms is going?:shrug: i still get waves of nausea....maybe ive just tempted fate and it will come back tenfold.....but if my BBs stop hurting ill panic..... ok thats it :coffee: time......oh wait..lupine...af????????


----------



## Damita

aw how lovely I am pissy pants already :winkwink:

I'll try that with DH but I don't think it will work :blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey MC!!!!!!! Ah don't panic about the nausea, it will come back :haha: I remember feeling better for a while at 9 weeks, came back worse than ever for a week, then slowly went away in the 11th week. What a nightmare, you want to feel better, but want to have symptoms so you know everything is alight. The first 12 weeks are the pits... :hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx tink....well i hope it stays as it is until week 12 ish now! dont want it to go as ill get paranoid but dont want it to get worse!!:wacko:
as for the ginger root capsuels, they are 550mg...ive read online that high doses may not be recommended....:shrug: one web site said 250mg 3 times a day...i think ill just take them back to holland and barrat and rough it!


----------



## poppy666

Morning ding dongs :flower:

Coral good luck sweetie with the scan :happydance:

Tink did you ring doc's? i really need to read back lol

Pheobe good luck with your appointment to :kiss:

LR testing today wooohooo want piccy havnt had one on here for a while x

MC ive read the placenta takes over between 9-12wks :shrug: so chillax sweetie im sure it'll be back or you got lucky and its going :hugs:

afm Think af or whatever it was has finally pissed off :happydance: plus cp is that far up i cant feel it so fx ive stopped bleeding wooooooooooot :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup Pops. I rang them and got app at 12. 

MC if you do take them, you must not exceed 1000mg from what I can tell. A quick search on here said just take the one tab from H&B but if your feeling better, I would just leave it like you said x

Pops, wooooooooooooo hoooooooooooo for end of af. FX that your all back to normal now, and gearing up for a fertile cycle :) x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink and make sure that doctors sorts you out :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

DH has took time off to come and make sure they do :haha:

Personally I might just go sit on a ward somewhere and hyjack the O2 for a bit. Would be heavenly, no wait, I'll go labour ward and grab some gas n air. That would be more fun :rofl: x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx tink, think if it gets bad ill take one but its managable now and hopefully stays that way...dont want to risk anything,:hugs:
@poppy..glad af/whatever(lol) has finally fecked off, onto opk poas!!! :wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: get your DH to pinch a few bottles x


----------



## mothercabbage

well that was a shock, OH walked in at 1030am, he not due home until 230pm he got half day holiday..:yipee: im milking the sickness and sent him up town, me and connor are sat watching teletubbies!:haha:...ahhhhh bliss


----------



## PJ32

hi ladies, not much to say today so might just lurk for a bit xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: and :hugs: PJ xx


----------



## poppy666

Yes MC ive just been put through the hell of teletubbies :growlmad: now my lounge is a total mess.

PJ hope your ok sweetie :hug:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Pk- Its good that you talk about yourself dont feel bad about it :haha: You have some very bright children you must be proud! Well done to them! :hugs: Hope you get your youngests medication sorted soon and the van, my brother has adhd so I know how demanding people with it can be and I dont have a car but know how annoying it is when my OH car has broken down in the past so I sympathise with you! 
So your oldest has her first boyfriend how sweet is that, especially that she is bringing him home :hugs: Lets just hope you are wrong about your AF :thumbup:
PK & Hopes- So you now have me sniffing everytime I go to the toilet trying to smell for my af :dohh: thanks for that :haha:
Damita- Explains why no af! How long is your LP? Yay! So you are definitely still in!
Coral- Goodluck at your scan hun! :hugs: cant wait to see another scan pic!
Tink-:wacko: thanks :haha: Goodluck at your doc appointment glad you finally getting it sorted :hugs:
Pheobe- Goodluck at your doc appointment also :hugs:
Damita- Wow you are armed :haha: goodluck! Lets hope you wont be needing it though :hugs:
MC- I wouldnt worry yourself too much hun, :hugs: if you are worried can you not go to a&e and get a scan to check everything is okay? Hope you are sick today and then not again for a while just to show you everything is okay :winkwink: 
Poppy- Not testing till Sunday, its af that is due today sorry to disappoint :blush: Oo you might be near ov then :wohoo:
Poppy&MC- Teletubbies :haha: the joys I have to come!
PJ- :wave: hope you and family are holding up okay :hugs:
Asfm- No AF as of yet will let you know if/when she turns up :thumbup: Not checking CP anymore cause I dont want to make AF start :haha: and still have quite a bit of CM so will be really shocked if she comes today but we will see PS i think my dog is pregnant cause she is acting really weird but I will let you know in a few weeks if she has pups (they will be Jessie & Tobys on my facebook) they will be very good looking :D

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Hold that thought LR just been bathroom and im spotting :growlmad: my body taking the piss now sick of it x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww :hugs:
amy deleted everyone except mc off fb :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Ive not seen :shrug: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hmm.. i was just checking the tdd thing cause i wondered if i had everyone on my friends but i dunno? 
this day is gonna be realllllly long with lots of toilet trips :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## Damita

lupinerainbow said:


> Aww :hugs:
> amy deleted everyone except mc off fb :shrug:

:cry: she deleted me 

LP normally 14 days :)


----------



## Damita

sorry to hear that Poppy :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok Back for quacks. He reckons I have Pneumonia. I reckon he's right, but I can't have an xray. I have pumps and antibiotics so should start feeling better soon. He was on the verge of recommending hospital, but managed to wiggle out of it. I don't make a good patient, so i'm on strict orders to go in if I get any worse. B12 Injection booked in for Monday morning.

That's a shame about Amy. x


----------



## poppy666

No Amy not on my list now, sure she got her reasons but i wouldnt of noticed without you saying cos i've hardly gone on fb since xmas :haha:

LOL Im going to toilet to tell the spotting to feck off and your going to make sure you dont get any lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine, updates every hour on the hour on toilet situation :haha: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Ok Back for quacks. He reckons I have Pneumonia. I reckon he's right, but I can't have an xray. I have pumps and antibiotics so should start feeling better soon. He was on the verge of recommending hospital, but managed to wiggle out of it. I don't make a good patient, so i'm on strict orders to go in if I get any worse. B12 Injection booked in for Monday morning.
> 
> That's a shame about Amy. x

Pneumonia not nice sweetie :hugs: i had it in same lung as my blood clot.

Awww your not having a good month Tink, but great news about the injections :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Damita where are you with your cycle? im always at a loss with yours lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No its not nice.....I feel like I'm drowning when I lye down. Its in my left lung, best place for it, the right ones bigger :haha: x


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Damita where are you with your cycle? im always at a loss with yours lol x

:haha: you are? I am on CD42 today, this is turned into my longest cycle since June when I had exams... well I think I might of ovulated on CD35 due to CM.. so could be 7dpo..:wacko: but this is all guess work


----------



## poppy666

Oooooooo damita that would drive me nutty having such a long cycle i feel for you x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

:wave: Pj:hugs:

Oh Tink you poor thing!!! Well I pray for a speedy recovery for you my dear.

Good luck Coral, cant wait to see your scan pictures:thumbup: 
And good luck on your appointments as well Phoebe.

MC :hugs:

:hi: Poppy, Lupine & Damita

Schools starts for me today...Joy:nope: I am really excited, I found an Indian restaurant in my hometown. With all that talk yesterday, I wanted to try it:winkwink:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Oh tink, no wonder you feel so rough hun :hugs: Im actually surprised you manage to get away without going to hospital because of your medical condition and being pregnant! Hope the inhalers and medications work quickly :hugs:
Damita hopefully your body was just making a super eggy for you :happydance:
AF update- Still not here yet
:wave: china
xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies :hi:

Thanks for all the well wishes. I'm back and everything was good :) I will put scan pics on in a min. I have a nub shot it think:winkwink:

Tink so sorry you have pneumonia:hugs: get better very quickly! x


----------



## coral11680

baby measured 12 week 4 days
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 17









IMG_0002.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 18









IMG_0003.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 18









IMG_0004.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 19


----------



## coral11680

I think the last pic has a clear nub shot but I cant decide whether its straight or slightly up?


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww coral :cloud9: your baby is so cute! Congrats! I love ding dong babies :thumbup: So happy everthing went well for you and i would say the nub is straight (does that mean girl?) but i'm new to it so not sure :haha:

xxx


----------



## coral11680

Thanks lupine, I'm very relieved. Yes straight is girl I think. X


----------



## Damita

awww so cute :cloud9:


----------



## China girl

Love it Coral!!!!

I think I saw the legs in scan pic #3


----------



## poppy666

Awww lickle bubba, i say straight too :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Thanks lup, damita, poppy, and china, just have to wait til march now to find out! Haha


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,

Awww Coral what a cute little baby. I'm glad that everything went well and lo is doing well

Lupine- I'm glad af isn't here yet hopefully she'll stay gone for the next 8months

Poppy- I hope that spotting stops soon what a pain 

Pheobe- I hope that your appt goes well and that the docs can help you feel a little better I laughed at ppd after I had my ds but ended up getting it and it is very real also I had some depression during my 1st tri with dd it's no joke and especially hard in the winter I'll be praying for you

Tink- wow pneumonia that really stinks but I'm glad you were able to get meds and now getting your B12 shot on Mon hopefully after that you'll be feeling better

Damita- you are armed and dangerous for next cycle I hope that it works well and you get your bfp soon maybe this cycle it seems the more things you buy for ttc the more likely you are to get a bfp before you can use them we'll have to experiment together with this next cycle to see if the Maca helps us to o sooner

asfm- temps were up again this am so I definately o'd and I think that my progesterone levels are good as well I've had a since steady rise since o I don't know if I'll get my bfp this month but I'm really happy with this cycle


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww CORAL, ur pics made my day.........so cute! :happydance: Yes looks like a girl to me, and I guessed girl by your symptom :) What was the HR? how come you got 4 pics? How did you find Basildon? Tell me EVERYTHING! :haha: 

Lupine, my doc wanted me to go. He knows me well, and only agreed to me being at home if DH pops in on me frequently today (which he can because he's caretaker of the local school 9 doors away) x


----------



## coral11680

Hi and thanks mommyv and tink,

Glad your temps are still up mommy!

Lupine glad you still have the pma and I have a good feeling af is gone a almost a year for you!:haha:

Tink HR was 170 and nuchal measurement was 1.5 is that good? Baby measured 62.26(cm i assume?)

Basildon was ok had to wait 25 mins longer than appointment because computers crashed so everything was delayed but overall was ok. The midwife I saw said if I decide for csection they should comply :shrug: xx


----------



## coral11680

Oh forgot I got 4 pics because of the delay she said it's buy 2 get 2 free:haha: and my next scan is march 10th so long away! X


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

ooooooooh nice haha love a freebie! So did your due date change? you measurement was in mm not cm.... giggle. NT measurement exactly the same as mine, and i came back low risk. sounds like bubba was a tiny bit bigger than 12+2? x


----------



## coral11680

Oops yes I meant mm :dohh: oh good hopefully I'll be low risk also. They prob will bring me forward two days but because the computers were down they have to wait til they are up again then post me my report. If so I'll be due July 24th. I was so glad to get out of the room and pee I was bursting! X


----------



## Damita

Do we know if the baby ding dongs are girls or boys yet?


----------



## China girl

To my UK ladies,
I love listening (reading) about your appointments. They are so different from us in the US. I keep forgetting our health insurance are different. I'm just rambling:blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ah I see, yes I thought it sounded like a couple of days bigger. :happydance: Glad you should be able to opt for Csection if that's what you want. So you busy telling the news now?! 

China, ramble on.....our Health service is WAY different :haha: We moan about it, but its free x


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm just sat here thinking and wondering why women who chart especially DTD all the way through cycle and not when your OPKs start getting darker??? I mean a week earlier would not help :wacko:

I only dtd 3 times near ov last time n got a BFP.... hmmm less is more im thinking :haha: random i know lol x


----------



## lupinerainbow

I think it will be really cool if all ding dong babies are born around the same time :thumbup: 
I want my own ding dong baby :growlmad: :haha: i so hope this is it at last but i must admit i am gonna be scared if i get bfp because i won't be able to believe what i am seeing till i get a test with pregnant on it :haha: I will be so damn happy though! Please be pregnant at last please please please [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; sorry :blush:
I'm actually not going to need toilet at all today i'm going too often :blush:
Might do an opk for the hell of it but need to save up and stop going every 5 mins :blush:
xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Hello all xxx:hi::hi::hi:
I am really sorry to hear about the pnuemonia(sp) Tink, i really hope u get much better soon lovely xxx 

Yay for ur scan pics Coral :happydance: cute little ding dong:baby: as for nub guessing i am clueless lol xxx

Sorry to hear ur still spotting Pops, hope that stops asap xxx

Anymore accidents Damita :haha::winkwink: only pulling ur leg xxx

Glad ms is subsiding Mother:thumbup: hope ur well dum dum xxx

MommyV thanks for ur kind words and support, means heaps:flower: xxx

Howdy China how are u today hun? hope alls tickety boo xxx

Drs app went well thanks, was told to monitor my mood more and to up my meds if need be, expect i wont as he said lol his words quote " u are a nightmare and never do as bloody well told" he also gave me some temazepam to help sleeping, he reckons they're safe at this time in pg, but doubting thomas that i am is not so sure. So i am gonna get my investigating feet on and have a lookeroo in a sec. Was sorry to hear that Amy has deleted us all. Feel really crap about that, hope she does make an appearance on here though. Well i hope u ladies are having a good afternoon, i am just munching my latest phase of fave foods. peanut butter sarnies and buttered scones with jam, washed down with a vimto ice lolly :winkwink:
hugs xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Hey Lupes didnt realise u were on too hun :dohh: i have got everything crossed for u sweety xxx fxd and extra dust heading ur way xxx:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Now you made me hungry :haha: glad all went well at doctors pheobe :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Glad your docs went well phoebe,

Lupine still knickers checking? I think you should test tomorrow!

Poppy maybe some people just like shagging alot!:haha: not me though I on,y did it 3 times before o I think! X


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey pheobe :wave: 
You pg dingdongs eat some funny food combinations :haha: 
Just did opk and it wasn't positive but close to but they 25miu so i doubt it would show on them if they take longer than hpts the same strength to detect it :shrug: i don't really mind i just wish this day would fly past :haha: i wish you got like the word pregnant written across top of your leg when you was would make it so much easier :haha:
Coral- Going out now so gonna try convince oh to by a test today and try to work on him to let me do it sooner :D

xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Good idea lupine! For me I would prefer to know one way or another but I know some women prefer to wait for af. When are u going to the shops? Go super drugs! X


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all, just for the record i have also been deleted from amys facebook, im bummed out about it tbh...anyway,less panicing over the ms stopping and back to moaning!:sick: has come back, i feel ok with it, it made me mentally feel better....until i had a sleep on the sofa and got a huge kick in the belly from connor, he kicks very hard in his sleep and my belly copped for it this afternoon....no pain or bleeding but very achey and a bit tender now...also i require fish and chips but OH has decided to go get in the bath...:growlmad: i can and will walk to the chippie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

i just love a preg announcement on FB...:happydance:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all I am so so tired today really hot this morning and felt a bit sick and dizzy!!! I could sleep right now lol. Meant to be doing house wk but no energy so watching criminal minds. 

I am thinking of selling my 3 pushchairs and buying a phil and teds off ebay (in prep of another bump soon lol) hoping to get one which comes with everything. Do u think buying too early and tempting fate?? Mckenzie is still small and won't be walking far for a while he will be 2+ by the time another one comes along, any ideas??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, glad your app went well! Regarding the tamazepam, I'm pretty sure its one docs feel comfortable around as its an old drug. It shouldn't do any harm at your stage, but research is inconclusive so you kinda wouldn't take them unless you had too. Try not too get too hung up with google though. If you goggled my meds you would think my baby will come out with two heads. I have consulted my specialist doc, a pharmacist a midwife and my G.P about mine. They are the same, should be fine but should be limited to when they are really needed.

I take amitriptyline at night, which is an anti depressant, helps me sleep, and is a neuropathic pain killer. Dunno if your G.P has ever suggested it? It makes your mouth dry and might zonk you out a bit which is why you take it at night. Its one of the antidepressants of choice in pregnancy.

I wouldn't get to hung up by the facebook thing, I'm sure Amy had her reasons. You didn't do anything wrong honey, you were just feeling low and worried like me we had out stayed our welcome x

Lupine, I say go superdrugs for cheepo test. Cook hubby's fav food, and bat your eye lashes at him :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Hey cabs sorry the sickness is back but at least has put yr mind at rest! U should get the angel sounds doppler like me tink and Phoebe have. From about 10 weeks you should find buboes heartbeat, put my mind at rest!

Sleeping bubs sorry your feeling so exhausted! :hugs: 

Cabs nub guesses please? X


----------



## mothercabbage

id say thats a little princess in there, the nub is looking to be pointing slightly down, if the :baby: 's back is straight(turn the scan slightly) the nub seems to angle down slightly...my guess a girl xx


----------



## coral11680

Thanks cabs wish I didn't have to wait 8 more weeks to find out! :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Phoebe, glad your app went well! Regarding the tamazepam, I'm pretty sure its one docs feel comfortable around as its an old drug. It shouldn't do any harm at your stage, but research is inconclusive so you kinda wouldn't take them unless you had too. Try not too get too hung up with google though. If you goggled my meds you would think my baby will come out with two heads. I have consulted my specialist doc, a pharmacist a midwife and my G.P about mine. They are the same, should be fine but should be limited to when they are really needed.
> 
> I take amitriptyline at night, which is an anti depressant, helps me sleep, and is a neuropathic pain killer. Dunno if your G.P has ever suggested it? It makes your mouth dry and might zonk you out a bit which is why you take it at night. Its one of the antidepressants of choice in pregnancy.
> 
> I wouldn't get to hung up by the facebook thing, I'm sure Amy had her reasons. You didn't do anything wrong honey, you were just feeling low and worried like me we had out stayed our welcome x
> 
> Lupine, I say go superdrugs for cheepo test. Cook hubby's fav food, and bat your eye lashes at him :haha: x

Thanks Tink, i did look about on google but it said that it was not to be taken at all. But thats brother google for u, i will try and tough it out i think. My dr wasnt up for changing my a/d atm as he thinks my mood could plummet during the interim. So i will continue taking the low dosage of venlafaxine x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:hi: everyone. I'm being rather lazy and couldn't be arsed to read all the posts

:hugs::hugs:Tink, I thought It'd be a chest infection at worst, Hope you're ok

Coral - cool scan pic missy, love seeing them!!!!!

Amy has deleted me too:shrug: Hope she's ok:hugs:
I'm in such a good mood today got 2 tickets for Louie Spence's showbusiness show, well happy, he's so bloody funny! Can't wait seeing the show on Fri 28th.:happydance:
Got my wedding proof through today and ended up in tears looking at them, they're amazing:happydance:


----------



## Damita

Lupin are you testing tonight? :yipee:


----------



## Damita

If I pee much more today I will scream :haha:

I'm starting to feel myself, lets do a boogie to celebrate :dance:


----------



## Hopes314

Phoebe-hope things get better for you, taking any meds seems so scary bc of :baby:

mc-i'm glad your ms is back? lol:haha: it really comes and goes for me. some days i feel nothing, and then it comes back and surprises me a day or two later.

tink-glad things are starting to get sorted out, but pneumonia ugh no good! feel better:hugs:

coral-congrats on cute baby! before i even read peoples posts i looked at the nub and thought girl too! yay thats what you wanted right!?:happydance:

its sad mrsamy deleted us all, shes having a hard time and all so im sorry for that for her, but i would rather lose one dingdong than 10 of us over the disagreement. dont know what i would do without all of you:cry:

lupine-yay for no af! ahhh i hope this is it!! the anticipation is KILLING ME. hope you can test sooner:happydance: also-about how you said you wont know what to do if you get a bfp-- when i got a bfp i was like noo so i did another test right there, and another bfp and i was like "what did i DO!?" hehe and then i sat on the couch to think, and threw up because of all the excitement and shock and all:haha:

poppy-i hope your cycle just gets back to normall. must be so frustrating!

as for me-husband seems to have given me his cold. woke up last night feeling all clogged up in the head. sore throat and lots of post nasal drip, and.. my ears hurt. and feeling hot but temps hovering around mid 99's. took acetaminophen to make sure didnt approach 100. hopefully only a cold. husband said he only had a sore throat none of the other stuff. i always get the worst of whatever everyone else gets.


----------



## Damita

Aw no Hopes you haven't got a cold too? poor you, it has taken me a week to get over mine :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Get well soon Hopes :hugs: spotting stopped and i threw the fecking pads away n bought some Tampons cos im sick of the nappies :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls ,

Yeah hopes I was swaying towards a girl! Thanks we will see!

Poppy glad the spotting has stopped! I know what you mean, I hate pads much prefer tampons!

Hopes did dh tell his grandpa?


----------



## Hopes314

i dread the day that i have to wear a pad. it has never occurred yet, but i feel like it would be similar to a diaper. big and messy. k i'll stop now lol. thats my fear.


----------



## Hopes314

coral-he didnt tell his grandpa yet but hasn't seen him either, he doesn't exactly live next door adn the weather has been bad. i think him and his brother are going to visit soon so he may tell then


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, yes I agree with Doc, hadn't thought of that. But the first few days/weeks on a new anti depressant can be quite hairy! See he's a good doc :) 

DM, tickets sound fun! Love wedding photos, when was it you got married? I ended up buying the whole lot on disc, there's bout 900 of them :haha: x

MC, I am so glad I got the angel sounds. It was literally just one week I found it hard to find, but my placenta is at the front and down pretty low so bubba is behind it most of the time making it hard to hear against the whoosh noise. Don't panic about the kick, bubba is well cushioned in there. I fancy fish n chips too, but I got pasta :haha: can't complain, DH is out this eve x

Lupine........clean knickers still? go check for me ;)

Sleeping bubs, I know very little about the current pushchairs. I'm still trying to research myself x

Hopes, sorry to hear you got a cold coming. Keep your temp down and drink loads my dear. Hope its mild for you x


----------



## Hopes314

i think im going to order the angelsounds monitor next week so hopefully by the time it comes ill be able to use it right away. seems that baby is closer to outside of my abdomen, ultrasound lady seemed surprised by it, she did the normal ultrasound first over the abdomen and got nice pictures and could hear the heartbeat really well (those were the pics i posted) then she did the internal ultrasound and we really couldnt see much and could hardly hear the heart beat. she said usually so early you cant see much over the abdomen. i always have the weird circumstances. regardless, maybe it will mean it will be easy to get early heart beat with the angelsounds


----------



## coral11680

Tnk did they write on your notes that your placenta is low and anterior? Mine just says posterior. Not sure if it's low or not? I had a low placenta last pregnancy.

Hopes get plenty of rest Hun.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No they didn't write it on my report, just told me. My scan is 4th March...... I'd be 21 weeks, and thats the actual date recommended on my form. My friend due the same day at Basildon has her scan the week before so I'm feeling impatient. Might ring em and say I am thinking of going away that week and can they do it the week before :haha: x


----------



## Hopes314

coral yay for siggy lady finally getting a little bump. feel like i already look like that. you have a better bump than her right? lol


----------



## Hopes314

whoever mentioned fish today ruined me by the way. i need a fish sandwich so badly right now. called husband and let him know that thats what we need to have for dinner.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Fish sounds good. Mmmmmm nom nom :)

Well either the meds the doc gave me are having an amazingly rapid effect, or someone's been having words with the man upstairs but I am a LOT better suddenly. TFFT! I am laying down and breathing........you don't know how good that feels :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

tink its about time you feel better!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Good thing- No AF as of yet :happydance:
Bad thing- OH said he not buying test because he want to wait till after af (we made an agreement he takes meds and has sex when I want he decides when I test) regret making stupid deal now cause he said the more I go on about it the longer he will make me wait :cry: but I know he wont be able to hold on much longer if AF has not turned up in a few days so I suppose I have to wait :dohh: I thought he would give in eventually if I kept going on but it completely backfired :growlmad: he sees it that we got 9months for a positive test and we been waiting 2 years so there is plenty of time, mean old OH Im gonna undercook his fish and make him ill as revenge :rofl: only joking but I will get him back some how :winkwink:
MC- Glad MS has come back :hugs: and I wouldnt worry too much about the kick you should have plenty of padding- my 5 stone dog jumped onto SIL tummy and everything was okay if that helps put you at ease.
Sleepingbubs- Sickness, fatigue and dizziness SYMPTOM :haha:
Tink- I am cooking his favourite and it didnt even work *sulks* I really wanted a superdrug one and told him that so hope he will secretly buy and hide one :) he just likes to wind me up and I know he really will make me wait if I am a bitch :haha: Yup knickers are still clean :D and you could ring and say you going away that week but it might backfire and they put it for a week later :haha: Good to hear you feeling better :hugs:
DM- You deffo have the most exciting life (no offence to anyone else) Congrats on the wedding proofs glad they came out the way you wanted :) 
Damita- Read above :( :haha: and I know the feeling with the peeing I didnt realise I could have that much so often :o
Hopes- :hugs: hope you feel better soon! 
Mrsamy- I understand she is having a really hard time and its such a shame she deleted us but she must have her reasons :hugs:
Poppy- Use a mooncup, much better for you and more comfy + af doesnt last as long :haha: 
Coral- :happydance: for suspected girl :D maybe you should ask about placenta when you see midwife or at next scan (dont know how it works)
OH has fish for dinner, I have chicken :) oh I thought af had come when we were in town so had to walk 10minutes in wrong direction so I could go and check my panties and it was just cm thankfully :D

xxxxx


----------



## China girl

:rofl::rofl:...couldn't figure out why you kept checking your panites Lupine...
I understand now. 

:hi: ya hopes, MC, Poppy, Damita,Coral 

So glad your feeling better Tink:flower:

Well, I'm still mrsamy's friend on fb...as of right now. I'm praying for her & I wish her the best:hugs:

asm, I have no symptoms...just wating for :af: to show up:flower:


----------



## lupinerainbow

oo china i never knew you were near end of cycle, lots of people don't get symptoms so you aren't out yet :hugs: and you must of thought i was a nutter :haha:

xxxx


----------



## Damita

:haha; naughty OH Lupine


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Lupine, I don't have that problem with hubby, but then he won't take any meds to help us out:growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

DM spike his food with some zinc :haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hmm now why didn't i think of that before :haha:
What does the zinc do anyway:rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

I got my OH on zinc and vitamin C ' better sperm' :winkwink: just crush it down n put it in something :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Zinc

Zinc is the most widely studied nutrient in terms of fertility for both men and women. It is an essential component of genetic material and a zinc deficiency can cause chromosome changes in either you or our partner, leading to reduced fertility and an increased risk of miscarriage. Zinc is necessary for your body to 'attract and hold' (utilise efficiently) the reproductive hormones, oestrogen and progesterone.

And it's equally important for your partner: zinc is found in high concentrations in the sperm. Zinc is needed to make the outer layer and tail of the sperm and is, therefore, essential for the health of your partner's sperm and, subsequently, your baby. Interestingly, several studies have also shown that reducing zinc in a man's diet will also reduce his sperm count.

Vitamin C

Vitamin C is also an antioxidant, and studies show that vitamin C enhances sperm quality, protecting sperm and the DNA within it from damage. Some research has indicated that certain types of DNA damage in the sperm can make it difficult to conceive in the first place, or it can cause an increased risk of miscarriage if conception does take place. If DNA is damaged, there may be a chromosomal problem in the baby, should the pregnancy proceed. Whether or not DNA damage does have these effects has not been conclusively proven, but it's worth taking vitamin C and the other antioxidants as a precautionary measure.

Vitamin C also appears to keep the sperm from clumping together, making them more motile.

One study has shown that women taking the drug clomiphene to stimulate ovulation will have a better chance of ovulating if vitamin C is taken alongside the drug. Clomiphene does not always work in every woman, but the chances are often increased when vitamin C is supplemented.


https://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm


----------



## Damita

also flaxseed oil is good and omega 3 and folic acid :)

My dh thinks I'm mad for keep buying pills and powders.. but he has agreed to take the maca if it makes me happy :)


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy, that sounds like a plan:rofl::rofl:

I'd never researched anything for hubby as I knew he wouldn't take it, may have to talk him into it!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Looks like another trip to the chemist is in order, I'm gonna start rattling pretty soon:rofl:

I had some cramping last night, got me thinking a tab bit more positive!


----------



## poppy666

IP? Noticed you dtd same days as me last cycle you never dtd on your positive day either :haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

:hi:

Coral, great scan pics! How exciting! :) I didn't know about nub theory... hmm gives me something to look for next week!

PK - what great kids! Must be so satisfying to watch them grow up so involved in stuff! Wow I always wanted to make it to the spelling bee! 
Also PK, hubby & I are planning a trip to the Keys late Feb. Do you have any recommendations about which part is best to stay at, for snorkeling and swimming n just general sight seeing? We're not interested on very nightlife type stuff just lounging and some serious snorkeling. 

Poppy yay for AF fecking off! Now she better stay away!

MC ooh ms is back eh... I had the same panic the one day I felt better somewhere around 8 wks... didn't last too long vomiting came back full force next day 

Tink sorry bout pneumonia but glad to hear you're already feeling better!

Lupine yay for clear panties!! :happydance: I waited until I was late to test too, I know I'm going against everybody else here :flower: but I found that better for me somehow...

Damita - yay for wet but clear panties lolll :rofl:

China - FX for a great outcome for this cycle! Ooh and I hope you enjoy the indian food! Let me know what you thought of it!

DM - I got my hubby started on some multivitamins/multiminerals.. they're great for health anyway and they contain loadsa zinc and also had him take the Omega 3 supplements. I've read sperm takes about 70 days to generate, so hurry! :)

Hey Jenny, sorry you are having issues at work. Please let us know if there is anything we can do.

Sorry can't remember much else, but hope everybody's doing good! It's a beautiful sunny day here and warmer than the last couple of weeks, went out with hubby for lunch. Actually 'went out' after a long time! Felt good to have the sun on me :)


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy did try to dtd on O day but hubby got all stressed and couldn't finish:dohh: Just hope we did enough!

As for the cramps, prob wind knowing my luck:haha:

Where the hell is everyone else tonight, god it's quite!


----------



## poppy666

Sure you did fine day before O cos they will have been in there waiting to pounce lol... i know its quiet or maybe they all got lives not like us saddo's :haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hubby is always out, thats why I'm always on here:haha: 
My house is suffering though, looks like a small nuclear device has gone off and the older Daisy gets the more mess she makes:haha:

Trying to tidy up after a child is like trying to shovel snow in a blizzard


----------



## babydream

Hi girls, hope all.

I've read all the posts but it's a pain to write on my phone so I'll leave the long reply for later. But I need advice. I have my gp app tomorrow morning. Should I tell her that I took soy???? Or is it a no-no in their world???


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hmm I have no idea, If it were me I prob would surely it can't hurt:shrug: The more info they have the more they can help


----------



## poppy666

Ignorance is bliss i say babydream :winkwink: Im sure most/all doctors have heard of Soy if they approve or not depends on your doctor... you could always mention you've heard of Soy and ask for their opinion on it just for curiosity :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks babydream and ladybeautiful for your concern about my work situation. The way my work see's it because i have had a few problems with a few people then the problem must be mine. Im quite quiet and don't like to upset people therefore they tend to walk all over me at times and i take it until i just can't take it anymore which is where i am at just now. Im off work for another 3 weeks and if my work thinks im fit to go back then i will get to go work in another ward but only for 2 weeks then i have to go back to my usual ward. I would rather not go bak to that ward but if i have to them im determined to be a stronger!

PK yeah Tenerife is in the Canary Islands, you have such cool stories!

Coral congratulations on the scan!!! Thats one beautiful baby ding dong x

Lupine i hope this is it for you, can't wait for you to test!

DM glad your PMA is still going strong, FX for you x

CG hope AF stays away x

Damita i hope your bfp is just delayed this month!

Poppy sorry about the spotting today :( but i still think this will be a normal cycle for you but just with the odd bit of bleeding in there at the start, FX

Tink sorry about the pneumonia, that really sucks! Get well soon :)

MC sorry about the sickness but glad it's not disappeared for the sake of your peace of mind x

Pheobe glad you went to see GP but if you are unsure about the temazepam then i say your idea of toughing it out seems like the best plan. How is your work going?

PJ i know your just feeling like lurking just now but thinking about you everday and we're here if you need us *hugs*

I can't remember what else is all doing on but 'Hi' to all the other Ding Dongs out there, luv ya's!

Afm im on cd 8 glad that last night was the last night of soy as they made me feel sicky at night, don't think it was anything in them just think it was taking so many tablets that made me feel sick. I will opk twice a day from cd 10, i pray that this is my month. . . please please please lol x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Jenny im going to start OPKs tomorrow im well excited i need to poas :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Babydream if you GP understands how badly you want a LO then surely your GP won't think bad of you for trying soy however on the other hand they may just blame your long cycle on soy even though they can't be sure if it is or is not down to it and tell you to wait it out. Im leaning more towards not saying anything at first and after they do tests or whatever come clean x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey ladies :wave: just popped on to let you know i'm getting shower then watching shameless then bed so i'm off now, if af comes i will let you know asap though :thumbup: she still not shown her face yet though :happydance: [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Sorry i am hoping LOTS! :hugs: night night :hugs::kiss::hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

I need to POAS too Poopy lol I was even considering going on pee'ing on one now, absolutely no reason to other than i want to haha x


----------



## poppy666

Its ok ive been pee'ing on my ICs till i can do opks lmao just to make sure its bfn :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Babydream if you GP understands how badly you want a LO then surely your GP won't think bad of you for trying soy however on the other hand they may just blame your long cycle on soy even though they can't be sure if it is or is not down to it and tell you to wait it out. Im leaning more towards not saying anything at first and after they do tests or whatever come clean x

Yep i thought same Jenny doctor could always blame it on the Soy 'even tho thats not the reason' They'd try get out of anything not to run tests me thinks :haha:


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> Hey ladies :wave: just popped on to let you know i'm getting shower then watching shameless then bed so i'm off now, if af comes i will let you know asap though :thumbup: she still not shown her face yet though :happydance: [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Sorry i am hoping LOTS! :hugs: night night :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> xxxxx


Aww bless, fx sweetie and good night :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I've been knitting, making a baby blanket. Its in patches, I've done 1. Only 62 more to go :rofl: x

Lady, great to hear you've had a good day and enjoyed getting out and about!

Breathing a lot better, hope it stays that way :happydance: x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well im glad your ic's are bfn Poppy and FX crossed u'll get a sticky bfp in a few weeks, u deserve it hun! x


----------



## poppy666

I dont deserve it anymore than you and everyone else does sweetie, shit happens :hugs: we'll get there :happydance: well fecking better :haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Tink Glad you're feeling a bit better.

Lupine got everything crossed for you hun.

Babydream - don't listen to me, I have a habbit of saying the wrong thing:haha:Maybe go with what Poppy said and just mention the soy, see what reaction you get!

This threads not had a bfp for what seem like ages, there must be some more just around the corner:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Yes your right DM there hasnt been a BFP since MCs i think?? sooo think we due about 10 before March lmao

Im sure both opinions are good for babydream :kiss:

Tink so glad to hear your feeling and breathing a bit better sweetie xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Dm, there's a few around the corner me thinks :) Its that FEEEEEEEEEEEEELING I get :rofl:

Baby, I dunno, I don't think I would say in case they don't do anything assuming its the soy when It might not be. x

Lupine, nighty night. Stalking you again all day tomorrow.

PK When is af due, isn't it soon for you?

Jenny, sorry I didn't reply to your post the other day about work. I was going to then got all sidetracked with the preggo/ttc/ dilemma lol Just wanted to say I hope the situation resolves, sounds exactly like bullying to me. :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Dm, there's a few around the corner me thinks :) Its that FEEEEEEEEEEEEELING I get :rofl:
> 
> Baby, I dunno, I don't think I would say in case they don't do anything assuming its the soy when It might not be. x
> 
> Lupine, nighty night. Stalking you again all day tomorrow.
> 
> PK When is af due, isn't it soon for you?
> 
> Jenny, sorry I didn't reply to your post the other day about work. I was going to then got all sidetracked with the preggo/ttc/ dilemma lol Just wanted to say I hope the situation resolves, sounds exactly like bullying to me. :hugs: x

Oooooooooo i luv it when she says that :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

just dropping in to say hello, thanx for the ms sympathy...somethings come up(nothing to do with mine or babys health) so may be missing for a few days...:hugs: to you all xxxxx


----------



## Damita

I wanted to see some more BFP, none of Jan so far.. come on sperm!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh my, really hope everything's aright MC, I'll be thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## Damita

Hope you are okay MC :hugs: will miss you xxx


----------



## poppy666

MC Hope everythings ok sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Mc Hope alls ok and it's nothing serious:hugs:


----------



## babydream

Thanks girls, don't know what to do. If I don't tell her and sends me for tests the results would be inaccurate cause soy might have done something and normally would be fine. If I tell her than she might say she wouldn't test me cause the results would be effected by soy so go back in a few months if still have problems! Aaarrrrggghhhh!!! 

MC, hope you got my text, xxxxxhugsxxxx


----------



## Damita

Mmm that's a tough one BD, has soy sent your cycle crazy?


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Thanks girls, don't know what to do. If I don't tell her and sends me for tests the results would be inaccurate cause soy might have done something and normally would be fine. If I tell her than she might say she wouldn't test me cause the results would be effected by soy so go back in a few months if still have problems! Aaarrrrggghhhh!!!
> 
> MC, hope you got my text, xxxxxhugsxxxx

Ok how about you dont say anything, she sends you for tests and if something comes up with results she may ask you what supplements you may have took... then say Ohhhhhh i forgot i took Soy last cycle didnt think to mention as its a supplement??? do i sound dodgy lol x


----------



## coral11680

Mc hope every things ok sweetie well miss you X

Tink glad you are feeling better! Yay

Baby thats a tough one. Maybe don't mention it , would it still be in your system now?

Lupine very good feeling about u!

Dm I hope your cramps were IC I know I got them 7dpo!

Hi all other ding dongs :hi:


----------



## poppy666

Hi fatty :haha: only cos your siggy getting bigger finally :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I agree Pops, that's what I'd do x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm off to bed n try to sleep. I hope I'll be in luck tonight! Nunnites Ding Dongs x


----------



## poppy666

Night Tink sleep well xxx


----------



## coral11680

Nite tink! X

Wish I was as fat as her in the sig!:rofl:


----------



## babydream

Yes I'll do that poppy!! Thanks all girls! 

Tink hope u r better, coral lovely scan pics :), Damita I'm on cd 53 today, soy or not it's fucked like never before! Hope yours gets sorted one way or the other soon, Lupine I hope it's a bfp for you, DM mommyv and everyone in two week wait good luck. 
Jen WTF??? That's an awful situ, I'd quit in a minute if they treated me like that and start a lawsuit. Am I going too far??

Annoyed with my phone can't write properly. Anyway, hi everyone else! Better go to bed I'll let you know how it went with gp. Night night xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Night babydream good luck at the doc's :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

I woke up with a really dry mouth this morning too, prob slept with my gob open:haha:

We'll I'm off to beddy byes, lets see what tomorrow brings:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Night DM im off too sleep well xx


----------



## Hopes314

babydream- i agree with the others, i wouldn't tell the doctor about the soy yet if i were you, drs can be weird about anything not by-the-books prescription. i think very few are into any of the alternative meds and herbs. just the way they were taught i suppose.

poppy-excited for you to start opking. ive missed seeing opk pics all over this thread.

dm-your cramping sounds promising! whoo any more symptoms showing up? let us know!!:happydance:

lupine-the anticipation is still killing me. will be checking up on you on the thread probly 29374234 times tomorrow.

as for me-its 11pm here not too able to sleep at the moment. had my fish sandwich tonight. but unfortunately i took a few bites and decided i couldn't do it? its in the fridge for tomorrow or something. grossed out by ALL food.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Woooooohooooooooooooooo! Actually got a bit of sleep last night :) Medication kicking in, and the steroid inhaler is working a treat to keep my airways open. 

Hopes, think the nausea peaked around 8 weeks for me so hopefully soon it will become a little more manageable for you x

DM what's the testing date? Sounding really positive for you x

Lupine, knicker situation?

MC, if you do hop on today, I'm thinking about you and praying for you x

We had a call last night to say DH's granddad had gone missing (he has dementia) been worrying like crazy but he was found last night and took into hospital. We don't know any more, think DH will go see him today, I obviously can't. He's a type 1 diabetic also, so wouldn't have lasted long. x


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Tink glad you got some sleep. Sorry to hear about DH Grandad, thank god he was found.

DM cant wait for testing for you!

Lupine did dh secretly buy you any tests? hope so im impatient!

hi other ding dongs :hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coral, I'm hoping for a secret test from Lupine also :haha: were a BAD influence :haha: x


----------



## babydream

Good morning girls,

MC, thinking of you hunni, hope you're okay xxxxxhugsxxxxx

wow coral, loads of comments on fb for you :)

Tink, sorry about DH's grandad, hope he's okay.

Hope everyone is okay...

My gp appointment went well it hink. DH needs to provide a sperm sample hahahahaha, he'll love it! Not! I need to go for a test too, although i don't really understand i should have asked her again. She said day21 test (of course for me if can be more than 21). I asked if i have a +opk then when shall i call and she said within 48hrs. So what now??? Dr Tink or anyone been through this can you help please???


----------



## coral11680

hmm Baby, did she say what they are testing>? is it progesterone levels I wonder? My best friend is a nurse on the fertilty ward. I might be seeing her later. If I do I will ask her what tests they do etc. Maybe you should ask to be referred to the hospital, for tests?


----------



## babydream

Ahh thanks coral, i think she said FSH and LH tests but not sure when to do it and if i have to go back to her (i think i do) or somewhere else? Omg, stupid meeeee!!!

Just talked to DH, thank God he's completely fine with the SA, yaaaaaaay, good man!!!!


----------



## coral11680

perhaps you will get a appointment letter in the post? :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey BabyD, its a Progesterone test. The idea is they measure your progesterone to see if you have ovulated. That's why she said to ring after the positve OPK. Its done on day 21 usually as day 14 is usually ovulation date and this is 7 days after when progesterone levels should be raised to 30 or over. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and a LH and FSH test? That's usually CD2, so the day after you start af. Those hormones are responsible for egg development and the releasing of the egg. For instance high LH is common with PCOS. When did she say to have them ones done? x


----------



## babydream

Thanks Tink, i thinks she said to go back on the first week of af for FSH so that should be cd2or3 as i researched just now and then the 21day one for LH. But then why should i go within 48hrs after +OPK? thats not day21. Or go twice?? Blimey this is confusing! Sorry to be so daft Tink :(


----------



## Mojitogirly

Hey gals! Just popping by to say hi! Oh and I got my BFP yesterday! !!! So excited but nervous after mc! Fingers crossed!!!! Xxx


----------



## babydream

Okay, think i've got it now...day3 is for FSH and LH, and then day21 is for progesterone. I hope that's right. :shrug:


----------



## babydream

Mojitogirly said:


> Hey gals! Just popping by to say hi! Oh and I got my BFP yesterday! !!! So excited but nervous after mc! Fingers crossed!!!! Xxx

Congratulations Mojitogirl, have a happy and healthy 9months xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup day 2 or 3 for FSH and LH (the getting ready egg hormones) and 21 days (roughly) for the progesterone (so if its looking like your ovulating earlier or later than day 14 ring G.P and ask when to go for that one) Do you have the forms to take with you? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think she said to ring 48 hours after +OPK so they can tell you when to go as it might be later or earlier with your cycles. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooooh MojitoG! Been a long while, very glad to hear you news :happydance: I know its hard but try and think positively. Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months xxxxxxx :cloud9: xxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Ahhh thank you Tink, I'll give them a call when i get a +OPK anyway and ask. I need af first hahaha, this will be interesting! I'm on cd54 today! :haha: I don't have any other form but DH's SA request. :shrug:


----------



## phoebe

Mojitogirly said:


> Hey gals! Just popping by to say hi! Oh and I got my BFP yesterday! !!! So excited but nervous after mc! Fingers crossed!!!! Xxx

CONGRATS!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: wish u a happy and healthy 9 months sweety xxxxxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Babydream, i had the day 21 blood test, like Tink said its to check how much lh is in ur system. Funnily enough i had it on the cycle i fell pg on. So i hope it brings u as much luck as it did me xxx:hugs:


----------



## babydream

phoebe said:


> Hi Babydream, i had the day 21 blood test, like Tink said its to check how much lh is in ur system. Funnily enough i had it on the cycle i fell pg on. So i hope it brings u as much luck as it did me xxx:hugs:

OOOhhhh pheobe, thanks hun i really hope so. Hope you're okay today, feeling better??? xxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Mojitogirl Congrats, happy and healthy 9 months:happydance:


----------



## Damita

Mojitogirly said:


> Hey gals! Just popping by to say hi! Oh and I got my BFP yesterday! !!! So excited but nervous after mc! Fingers crossed!!!! Xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats!


----------



## Damita

CD43 - not much happening, no AF, some green looking CM.. what the hell is that I am now an alien :rofl:

Hows my lovely ladies on this wet cold day?


----------



## phoebe

Hi ladies xxx:hi::hi::hi::hi:
Hope all is well with u lovelies 

@ Pj just wanted to send u some big hugs and to say that we are all here for u lovely, please do feel free to pm me if u feel up to it xxxx

@ Tink really sorry to hear about dh grandad, dementia is such a cruel and insidious illness. Breaks my heart to watch my pts lose more of theirselves rapidly, glad he was found due to his other illness. Glad ur getting back on track and feeling betterer xxxx

@Hopes get well soon lovely xxxx

@China i am praying af stays away sweetheart fxd:dust:xxxx

@Lupes well?!?! have u tested yet?? u cant keep me in suspenders like this:haha: fxd sweety :dust: xxxx

@Jen, so sorry about ur work situ, really does sound like bullying and harassment. Cant u take this upstairs or to a union? As for me work is a dirty 4 lettered word:growlmad: and my situ is not that dissimilar to urs. But i have union involved and am off, feel like quitting tbh but been advised to challenge it for now. All the stress is not good 4 :baby:. Good luck with u i hope u get it sorted soon, no fun being miserable at work big hugs to u xxxx

@Mother i hope ur situ sorts itself pront and i hope its not a stressy time for u all hugs dum dum xxxx

@coral morning sweety hope alls well with u xxxx

@Daisy it does sound like u have a lot of fun, hope it stays that way and hope ur bfp is around the corner too xxxx

@ Ladyb glad u had a lovely day yesterday, hope it stays that way for u too, hugs xxxx

@Pk hope alls well with u lovely, loved hearing ur family history and about ur kids, u must be a 1 proud mummy xxxx

@Eesoja where are u?? starting to worry, i hope all is well with u hun, missing u xxxx

@Pops yay for using the baby mice now, i hate using pads so big n chunky lol. Now all we need is the bleeding to bally well stop and for u to get jiggy again. Hugs xxxx

If i forgot anyone no intention meant, its just that my fish head brain has kicked in. But i hope all is well and that u all have a great day xxx


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> Hi Babydream, i had the day 21 blood test, like Tink said its to check how much lh is in ur system. Funnily enough i had it on the cycle i fell pg on. So i hope it brings u as much luck as it did me xxx:hugs:
> 
> OOOhhhh pheobe, thanks hun i really hope so. Hope you're okay today, feeling better??? xxxxxxClick to expand...

I am sure it will hun. The minute i had any medical intervention i fell pg lol. So i hope it does bring u the luck and joy u deserve xxx i am fine thanks, feeling brighter, but i think its being away from my cruddy workplace thats the cure lol. But seriously tho, i think talking to dr and counsellor really helped, let me vent my fears and worries off my chest xxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi pheebs, glad you are feeling better now!:hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita, think my CM was almost green at about 9DPO. Alian CM :haha: x

Phoebe, hey honey. It is so sad when people have dementia. My mum had it and died last year, so we know a fair bit about it. Dh Grandad wandered to his old house where he grew up, so sad. We just don't know what to do for the best really. His dementia is pretty bad now, and DH nan isn't much better. They live together, and DH aunt checks in on them everyday, but its not enough :( x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and sooooooo glad your feeling a bit better, you do sound more like yourself. Yes i blame horrid job too :haha: x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,
First up, I would like to say congratulations to Mojitogirly:happydance:
MC:hugs:..praying for you my sister ding dong:flower:
Jenny...you work with some really childish ass women at your job. What they are doing is bullying you. For what, cause they think your a push over. I would give you some advice...but all my advice is violent:blush: I pray that when you do return, that you will be stronger and stand up to those cows!!! :hugs:

:hi: Tink, Coral, Phoebe, baby, Damita and everone else :wave:


----------



## phoebe

That is so sad Tink, i really feel for u all lovely xx has ur oh family have no other help apart from grandad being in a home?? Surely there must more help available xx


----------



## China girl

Tink,
Is there anyone who could move in with them to help watch your Granddad?
My next door neighbors husband has demantia, and I think there son lives with them to watch over him. He has the tendacy to walk to the mailbox in the summer with all his winter gear on?? It freaked me out the first time I saw it. But she later told me he had demintia and that he likes to wonder. Just in case I saw him wondering in the neighborhood.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Were looking into it now Phoebe, it was simple with my mum as she rented. First I had home carers to help, then moved her into wardened, and then into a care home. All my kids were younger in the initial stages and being an only child with an abusive unsupported partner made it impossible to cope with her myself. It was sad, but a very beautiful peaceful ending, she just stopped eating and drinking and went in her sleep, in my arms.

With DH grandad and nan, they both have property and don't want carers or to move. So were gonna get social services in to give some advice and help us protect them. See what comes of it, but I can see us being pretty busy going round and hopefully the rest of the family will all chip in a bit more x


----------



## LEW32

Morning All :hi:

I hope everyone is feeling well this morning!

Tink- yay for getting better- I was worried about you hun! Glad DH's grandad was found- dementia is so awful!
MC- :hugs: I hope you return soon and all is well!
Popps- has spotting buggered off yet?
MojitoGirl- CONGRATULATIONS- Happy and healthy 9 months!
babyd- I hope pheobe is right and this is the trigger for your bfp!
phoebe- glad things are looking up!
Coral- BEAUTIFUL scan pix- yours are so clear! I do believe its a girl too!
Damita- wow, can't believe the CD you are on...hoping its postive news for you soon!
CG- how are you doing hun? What CD are you on?

Sorry if i forgot anyone!

Nothing much new here....have to get cooking and baking after work today- My sister is throwing her OH a surprise birthday party for his 40th tomorrow :)
Work has been exhausting - been working nonstop as soon as I get up until I fall asleep- the downfall of having an office at home- you are never OFF the clock. Hoping next week eases up a bit, but doubt it.

Yay- at least its Friday !


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its tricky China. They both have children from their previous relationship. Grandad has a son and Nan two daughters......well only one left, the other was DH's mum who also died last year :( The son is untrustworthy, seems to take money from them, and threatened to kill nans daughter if she 'stick her nose in' which is nice :haha: NOT. All we can hope is that the son will allow nans side of the family to be involved more, but I don't think there is anyone who might be able to stay with them permanently. x


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Tink i am feeling better now, and i do think woek was cause for most part. Its a tough challenging enviroment as it is without feeling under siege from staff and management. And i know i am not talking bs either cos in the 4 weeks i was off b4 xmas 2 ppl left and another transferred to another ward!! Crying shame as 1 of the ladies that left had been there 35 yrs!! A proper old school nurse who had a heart the size of the moon. Shall miss her deeply:cry: Dont get me wrong i love my job and adore my pts, but somethings gotta give when staff blatantly make my life a living hell. And i have discovered that in my time off, my :baby: is the most important person on this planet and that is my my main focus and objective for now. Oops that sounded bad, also my o/h and mum are the most important ppl in the world too. And i have discussed at great lengths my future at work and my oh bless has even said that if really wanted to, then to walk and that we will manage somehow xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Lew, hoping work eases off a bit so you can have a break!! That's nice about the party, hope you have a great time :) Thanks for being concerned, I'm gonna be ok. Gone a little down hill this afternoon and have a fever again and lungs are filling up a bit more again.

On that note gonna have a snooze and see if a rest helps. Catch you all later, and thanks for the support guys :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi Lew, China :hi:

China, how are you are you testing early or waiting for af first?

Lew sorry you are working yourself so hard, I hope you get to rest a bit over the weekend!

Tink I really hope there is some help for dh granparents. Is a sad thing, my dads mum died of Alzheimers and it was very hard on my Dad.:cry:

Phoebe I guess you need to sit and think and decide whats right for you and your family, maybe if its too stressful vould you go on early maternity leave?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Before I go just read your post Phoebe, I defo think you have to put your heath and your babies heath first, and do what you have to do. Nobody deserves to have to endure that kind of thing at work. Unfortunately you see it on a lot of wards, because I swapped to paeds I had lots of placements and it was a massive eye opener. And if you find that kind of thing with nurses that look after children, it must be all the worse on a mental health ward. I can't understand why these sort of bullying stuck up people work in the caring profession??????????????? x


----------



## Mojitogirly

Awww thanks guys!

I'll try & stay positive!!!

I see there has been LOOOOTTTSSS going on here!
Glad to see lots of BFPs! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I hope everyone is well! 

I am totally up here! :cloud9:

Just a quick question for those of you who are preggers.....

Did you experience cramping aerly on & if so when did it stop? Just wondering because with my last pregnancy I didn't have this, not even when I was miscarrying, just looking for some advice xxxxx

THANKS!!!:hugs::thumbup: xxx


----------



## phoebe

Tell me about it Tink, it is a complete parody of the nature of what we are meant to be isnt it. well enjoy ur nappette hun, hope it makes u feel better. Hugs xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww Coral, so sorry it got your nan too..... :hugs: wish they had a cure. I would rather have cancer than loose my memory! x

Yes, well I am still technically off sick, was due to go back Novemeber but got signed off another 3 months. I might just leave and do agency work when I'm able to and take on some of the care of DH nan and grandad. That's what I have offered them anyway, see what happens, I obviously will struggle to do a lot once bubba is here though x


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> Hi Lew, China :hi:
> 
> China, how are you are you testing early or waiting for af first?
> 
> Lew sorry you are working yourself so hard, I hope you get to rest a bit over the weekend!
> 
> Tink I really hope there is some help for dh granparents. Is a sad thing, my dads mum died of Alzheimers and it was very hard on my Dad.:cry:
> 
> Phoebe I guess you need to sit and think and decide whats right for you and your family, maybe if its too stressful vould you go on early maternity leave?

I think that maybe it is the plan coral xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right really am off :haha: must shut computer...... :haha:

Mojito, I think almost all of us preggos experienced cramping for a few weeks. I think when you come on here and have been trying so hard you just notice a lot more. With the miscarriage you are also once bitten twice to shy and will notice every twinge. If it gets very uncomfortable I would see your doc, but like I said, mild cramping and twinges are normal preggo symptoms. I hope everything goes swimmingly for you xxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

Tink, I'm praying for a positive outcome for your Granddad & nan...

Coral, going to wait for :af: She should be due on Monday & we will go 
from there:flower:

Lew, I hope worked eases up for you hun. Have you asked the Dr. about what you can take for your migrains? My heart goes out to you cause those headaches are doozie!!:hugs:

Phoebe, if you can take off then I would. I know your pretty far along, but can you look for another place to work? I tell ya, between you and Jenny you two work with a bunch of you what's!!! Praying for both of ladies:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Now that pisssssssssssssssssssssssedddddddddddddddd me off ffs, wrote a lecture and pressed enter on my comp instead of submit reply :dohh:

Tink glad your grandad got found bless him, must of been scary :hugs:

Mojito congratz sweetie have a happy and healthy 9mths :hugs:

Tink my temps all over the place... i must be coming down with a bug not been well last two days with sickness, its one thing after another only just got rid of the flu :growlmad: still slightly spotting pfft......... bollox to this cycle my temps probz be up n down all month :cry:


----------



## LEW32

Thanks ladies...

CG- doc said tylenol is ok...but there is all this news about how acetaminophen causes liver problems etc...so I have been tryin all natural remedies....
My brother-in-law was here fixing somethings in the house yesterday and he musta thought I was crazy....

Doing steam facials with a big towel over my head every few hours....it helped a little...also netipot - but doesn't seem to work for me.

Actually I think my headaches are related to my TMJ- I injured my jaw playing softball when I was young- my jaw is all messed up now and heard it can contribute to bad headaches and neck pain...ugh. May have to see a TMJ specialist after I have the baby...but for now, I guess I will suffer!


----------



## LEW32

pops- have you tried an opk for the heck of it?


----------



## phoebe

Thanks China xxx
Dont i know it lol, thats the dizzy heights of the nhs for ya. It staggers me why the hell some people go into the "health CARE profession" I've seen more charisma and compassion on bloody shark week on the discovery channel :rofl: xx


----------



## poppy666

Im going to later Lew... i did last week and got a positive but 2 days after DTD i started bleeding again ( epu said it was my af) x but will post opk here later x


----------



## phoebe

China hows about u coming over for a serious ass kicking session and sort them out!!! :rofl::rofl: Oh my days that would bring me much mirth and merriment xxx:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah Pops have you done an OPK? I'm sorry bout the seemingly constant obstacles you keep finding yourself up against. I know all you want now is a nice fertile cycle, and you deserve it. See what happens, even in illness you should be able to make out a pattern, and the opks should help us pin point your O. Feck off spotting! :wave: see ya laters we want some EWCM instead now :haha: xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LOLThanks Tink i had so much ewcm last mon/tue and wednesday which was pointless DTD.... will be getting opk's when i go asda in an hour so will post it when done x


----------



## coral11680

Just a quick check in girls. I'm off out tonight to meet a few friends for a yummy Indian. I'm picking them up at 6 so will be off to get ready soon. Try not to post too much while I'm gone! :haha:
Xx


----------



## poppy666

Enjoy yourself sweetie xxx


----------



## coral11680

Thanks Hun! X


----------



## lupinerainbow

:wave: ladies, sorry i not been on today! Woke up this morning with AF :cry: and had to stay in bed all day, i usually suffer from bad pains at start but nothing like this i have not been able to move apart from showering and then getting back into bed and i feel really faint... OH is gonna call doctors in the morning if it isn't better cause every AF i have it gets worse and we gotta go see about getting some testing done anyway, sorry for the selfish post but i can only come on quick :hugs: to all good luck! Will be on when i feel a little better! 


xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooooh enjoy Coral! Sounds yummy. I am jealous, I have had to cancel every social event I had planned this year. Fed up of being sick, soon as I'm better I have a lot of dates to catch up on :haha: should be fun! 

Ooooh thunder storm here :) that's put a smile on my face. My dad used to sit with me on the front step (we had a shelter over the back door) as he wanted to make sure I wouldn't be scared of it like my mum (who used to hide under the stairs with a brandy :haha:) He used to make it feel magical and its a very special memory for me. Funny that how simple times with our parents are often the ones we remember the most. It reassures me cause with a big family we don't get the big exciting holidays, or go out doing expensive things. Hopefully our little adventures, and close family moments will be as precious to them as my memories of my parents are.........

Think I'm having a soppy hormonal hour :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh No Lupine!!!!!!!!!! I'm so sorry honey :'(xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yes defo go get checked out, you shouldn't be suffering this bad with af. Sending big massive :hugs: :hug: :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Lupes :cry: i am so sorry my sweet, cant believe that, things were looking so good. Sorry to hear ur in so much pain with it too. Try and rest up hun and dont beat urself up. Ur moments coming, i can feel it. Hug and feel better snugs lovely xxx:kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

I love thunderstorms too Tink. I am glad it evokes such a beautiful memory for u :hugs::flower:xxx


----------



## coral11680

Oh no lupine so sorry hunny :cry:


----------



## babydream

Hi girls,

Lupine, sorry hun!!! You had such good PMA! Tell the stupid witch to go bugger off!!!

Poppy love, i can't believe how difficult it's been for you lately, mc, flu, spotting, now a bug????? but everything will get back to normal just give it some time. I know that's not what you wanna hear, you can come and slap me. Ouch!!!

Phoebe, i'll join china girl on that kicking ass mission! I can't stand bullies and they really pissing me off just to hear about them. Don't let ppl walk all over you hunni, you have rights and use them. And your big mouth! give them a bullocking hunni!! Same to Jen!!!

coral have a good time hun.

Tink, you made me :cry: with your post about your mum dying in your arms. Omg omg :cry::cry::cry: So nice of you to offer your help with OH's nan and grandad.

Lew, hope you're okay and the party will be fab, i'd love to go to a party, havent been for ages. 

I don't remember anything else. Just woke up from a 3hr nap, my head is still fuzzy, i need a brew!!!

Hi everyone else, sorry, but hope you're all okay xxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Finally watching One Born Evere Minute! Omg, that screaming woman makes me nuts!!! Sorry to say that but i think she's over the top, i hope labour is not as bad as she makes it look like. I just wanna smash the screen so annoying, so happy dh is not here to watch is, he's go mad. Sorry for anyone who had a bad labour, don't mean to be disrespectful xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LOL Babydream she is going over the top :haha: had 4 kids and 2 bad labours and not screamed like that never even swore which is good for me :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all weekend again woopp well just drop the son off at school there going watching swan lake hes only going to be back at quarter 11 so i will have a little drink and pick him up and take the dogs with us i go back for my results on monday wooppp x x x


----------



## Damita

Aww I'm sorry Lupine :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol No its pretty awful but she really made a right meal of it. You would think she was being murdered! I too didn't sware, well not a lot. Just the once ;) x

Hey Caz! Good your getting your results back, I really hope that its good news for you and you will be blessed with your BFP very soon x


----------



## poppy666

Same her Caz good luck for monday sweetie :happydance:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:hi: Everyone.

Lupine - Sorry af got ya and she's giving you so much grief:hugs:

Coral - have fun huni:winkwink:

Tink - was at work during the thunderstorm, dropped what I was doing and watched out of the window, I do so love a thunderstorm:happydance:

Poppy - have you done that OPK yet:haha:

Babydream - I think I must be the only one thats not seen One born every minute, may have to look that up!

Hi to anyone I've missed


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ooops, Caz fx'd for good news when you get you're results on Monday:happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

Ok so I just woke up, its 230pm here:dohh: Had to make the decision to stop school this week, otherwise I'd be in there until the end of the semester, and I'm already feeling so tired and crappy. And with the spotting scare weeks ago, I'm not ready to do anything unnecessary at this point. Otherwise things are well:happydance: Slept horrible last night, I had to pee probably every hour, I was feeling so uncomfortable. Then I got so hungry and yucky feeling around 1230am that I had to go downstairs and make oatmeal. I'm a cow these days:wacko: This morning I ate my fish sandwich and am feeling ok, cold getting better:happydance:

Now lets see what I rememberrr..

mojito-congrats!!:happydance::happydance: If you didnt get the early cramping with your m/c but you are getting it now, maybe its a good sign! It seems very common, the cramping. I had significant cramping from bfp until about 5w2d. Like at least as bad as AF, maybe a little worse at times. Then after 5weeks it tapered off and now just a little cramp here and there.

damita-:rofl:yes green means alien!:haha: No, I get green here and there since the bfp, maybe its a good sign for you! I asked dr and they werent concerned because its not constant or uncomfortable. just randomm and.. there. lol FX!

tink-:hugs:

phoebe-sorry you have to take that from the people you work with. if you can get out of there for the sake of you and your baby, you should probably go for it.


..I had more to say and now i forget:nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, Glad your cold is getting better, I am not much better regarding getting up. Ok I do for the kids but I don't actually move from the sofa till much much later :haha: You were a nursing student right? will you just take a break? will it affect the time you can have off in total? I'm way too nosey arent I ? :haha: thanks for the hug :hugs: x


----------



## Hopes314

tink- yep nursing student. I was going to continue as long as possible, but I just dont wanna force it anymore. When my SIL was pregnant I always thought she was being such a wimp about things, she used "I can't I'm pregnant" as an excuse for everything. but now I'm finding that I am just too scared to do much more than I really need to do, right now anyway. It won't affect anything really. Thats the good thing about me being a student right now and not a person with a committed full time job. I can stop school anytime I'd like, and pick it back up anytime I'd like, and it really makes no difference to anyone. I'll return probably when the baby is 6-8 months old, I'll decide for sure when the time comes closer. My SIL had to put her baby in daycare before he was 3 months old, because her job made her come back and because she needed the money. The poor little guy is sick ALL the time. He's had ear infections, several bouts of pneumonia, horrible viruses, and so much more, all before the age of 7 months, because hes had to be in daycare since he was so tiny. I'm looking forward to the opportunity to stay home and be with my tiny baby from now until he or she is 6-8 months old. I'll be sad to stop school but this really is the best time to do this, not many people (in the US anyway) have the opportunity to take this kind of time off for a baby.


----------



## Hopes314

husband just called from work:cry:
he dislocated his shoulder againn. it doesn't sound like a big deal but it is for him. he had light reconstructive surgery on it a couple years ago because of continuous dislocation, and since the surgery, has dislocated it again and again. Last time, he tried lost and lots of physical therapy after the dislocation and it seemed to help, it has been almost a year since a dislocation. Hes been doing special exercises on his own almost every day and all seemed well. He wears a brace at work under his shirt, and it keeps his shoulder from going anywhere too crazy to dislocate again. But today I guess he just was talking to someone and pointed up at something, and it dislocated.. even wearing the brace. It usually dislocates so severely that he has to be taken to the hospital and put under for them to put it back in place, but he was able to get it back in at work himself.. and is still at work working? hes crazy!

Anyway now I'm scared. He did so much physical therapy last time as an alternative option to a more serious surgery. Last time dr talked about a surgery using a piece of donor bone and something about a slight risk of loss of feeling/movement in left arm. Dr also said surgery would mean if he had another dislocation after that, it could be more serious and almost irreparable. Like lots of little jigsaw pieces. We decided way too many risks and dr agreed, so we opted for tonsss of physical therapy. We thought all was going well. I wonder what will happen now:cry: Husband is acting like he plans to just keep going to work and act like nothing changed, he said hes not getting surgery now with the baby and all, too much stress on everyone. although he did of course tell his boss so that it's on the record. ugh.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well I think your doing the right thing! Your right, you should make the most of the opportunity to take it easy and spend a decent amount of time with your baby. I asked because we have to complete our course within a certain time frame. x


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

Heyy i was wondering if i could join the team...started TTC SEPT 2010 and still no luck the :witch: is out to get me every month :( would love to make a few friends etc


----------



## Hopes314

yay hevzii we haven't had any new ttc-ers in a while! welcomeee!


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

Thank youuuu :) Ill be the newbie of the group :D are there any graphics or anythign for the group for siggys?? x


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Well I think your doing the right thing! Your right, you should make the most of the opportunity to take it easy and spend a decent amount of time with your baby. I asked because we have to complete our course within a certain time frame. x

is there a reason you have to complete the course in a time frame like that? do you guys pay for it yourself or is it covered by grants or something? sorry i'm not very worldly:dohh:

Ours, we pay per semester either out of pocket or with student loans. So it makes no difference to any of the schools WHEN we start or finish, either way they get their money.


----------



## Hopes314

Hevzii&JayJay said:


> Thank youuuu :) Ill be the newbie of the group :D are there any graphics or anythign for the group for siggys?? x

Some people just add something pretty with "Team Ding Dong" on it, some list the TTC-ers and the BFPs, others dont bother (like me) because there are sooooo many of us that are very active on here!


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

ahhh fair enough :) i will be spreading the word to a few of my friends who are new to TTC :)


----------



## Hopes314

hevzii do you chart or opk or take any supplements or anything like all of us crazies?


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Welcome aboard Hevzii, the more the merrier:happydance:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: your poor husband Hopes.

:wave: Hevzii welcome to the group


----------



## Damita

the url of my siggy is https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt6122425fltt.gif :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, its cause ours is funded by our health service. Remember we don't pay for our health service, and what they receive to run it is limited. Its them same people paying for our training, and they also pay a small wage whilst your studying. That will be why we have a time limit on it I guess!

Why helloooooooo and welcome Hevzii :wave: Yes it has been a while on the TTC front since our group got moved. Great to have you aboard! It may look like loads of us have got our BFP's but in reality many of them peeps don't post any-more and its a pretty even balance! 

Lets get you your BFP :happydance: what has been your plan trying so far? xxx


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

Im just going with my natural flow atm to see if i can do it that way my body doesn't work well with supplement etc so trying to stay clear so right now its pure luck and alot of the BD and fingers crossed it works that way :) Thank you soo much for the welcome girls :D and thank you for the link i will put that n my siggy now :D x


----------



## Damita

Welcome :flower: I have my maca!! :dance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Where are you in your cycle hun? have you thought of OPKing or temping? Its a great group of friendly ladies here, we have fun too :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita, Yay for the Maca!!!!! :happydance:

Hopes, sorry to hear about DH, oh poor thing!!!!! how he is managing to work is beyond me. x


----------



## Hopes314

yeah im not sure why he decided to stay and work the rest of the day. he acts all tough, and then before we got off the phone he said (in a sobby little girl voice) "but can we go get ice cream and medicine when i come home?" haha! even "tough guys" like being babied and taken care of sometimes.


----------



## poppy666

OUCH!!! Hopes that sounds seriously painful for your DH bless him :hugs:

Welcome aboard the madhouse hevzii :haha:

Didnt get the OPKs Asda had none :growlmad: but piddled on a htp instead cos i was getting withdrawals lmao xx


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Where are you in your cycle hun? have you thought of OPKing or temping? Its a great group of friendly ladies here, we have fun too :) x

I was due to test today but OH forgot to buy the test..like a wally so i will have to wait till tommorrow to find out...fingers crossed for my girls wish me luck im guna need it...and i havn't really thought of the different things to do just yet myself and the OH need to talk about it all x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:dust: for you test!!!!!!!!

If you need any advice/ideas I think between us we have tried it all :rofl: We will help, all though FX you wont need it and will be celebrating your BFP :happydance: x


----------



## Hopes314

hevzii do you have regular cycles or do they vary? hehe being nosey, we gotta figure you out!:haha:


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

Thank youuu i hope soooo :) FX for BFP :) and thank you might need advice on things to get a bfp :)x


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

Hopes314 said:


> hevzii do you have regular cycles or do they vary? hehe being nosey, we gotta figure you out!:haha:

i would say they were regular they are always when i expect so can only assume they are regular haha


----------



## Hopes314

luckyy. well hopefully that makes it easier for you to get your bfp! tons of us on here have crazyyy cycles.


----------



## Damita

:dust: for testing :dance:


----------



## Damita

Hopes314 said:


> luckyy. well hopefully that makes it easier for you to get your bfp! tons of us on here have crazyyy cycles.

That would be me :rofl: crazy cycle lady at the ready :blush:


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

Thank youu for the luck :) all we want is this BFP because we have been trying for so long and always been disappointed :(


----------



## Damita

The last three days I have been :sleep: :icecream: :sick: :loo:

I am so bored of this cold.. I get hungry but then can't eat it, managed pizza tonight though and that was yummy and then felt sick again :growlmad:


----------



## Damita

Hevzii&JayJay said:


> Thank youu for the luck :) all we want is this BFP because we have been trying for so long and always been disappointed :(

How long have you been trying?


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

Damita said:


> Hevzii&JayJay said:
> 
> 
> Thank youu for the luck :) all we want is this BFP because we have been trying for so long and always been disappointed :(
> 
> How long have you been trying?Click to expand...

about 6 n a half months almost 7 i just hate the disappointment everytime :(


----------



## Damita

Hevzii&JayJay said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hevzii&JayJay said:
> 
> 
> Thank youu for the luck :) all we want is this BFP because we have been trying for so long and always been disappointed :(
> 
> How long have you been trying?Click to expand...
> 
> about 6 n a half months almost 7 i just hate the disappointment everytime :(Click to expand...

:hugs: I am on 6 and half months too :hugs:


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

When are u due to test??


----------



## Damita

erm well that's the thing, my cycle went a little crazy this month after taking soy (never again! That's three cycles it's messed up), well I thought I was to ovulate on CD21 but it looks like I ovulated on CD35... :( so now on CD43 no AF nothing, I think AF should appear mid next week..

We def aren't pregnant we only :sex: once when I think I ovulated :cry:


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

awww..it only takes once tho soo fingers crossed:) think possitive hun x


----------



## Damita

I think I am past PMA to be honest.. getting fed up of ttc already..


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

I am too its such a long process i want to be able to rub my belly and say heyy jelly bean haha <- im a sad hahaha


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hey Damita at my calculations that makes you 8dpo, same as me kiddo:happydance:


----------



## Damita

Oooh that's cool DM :) when you testing? Aw I wish I was CD25 like you :cry: not 43 :(


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

Im testing tomorrow :s fingers crossed


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Going to try and hold out til next Sat, but god only knows how! I'm already getting tempted to test but will wait and see what temps do:shrug: When are you gonna test Damita


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hevzii, fx'd for tomorrow huni:dust::dust:


----------



## babydream

Good evening girls,

Welcome hevzii, this is a great thread hope you have fun and luck with us. I'm one of the crazy cycle girls too, i'm on cd54, just been to gp, going for tests. TTC our first baby too. I see China girl is already your friend, she's one of us.

Hopes, sorry about dh's shoulder hope you can heal it for him. Ice cream??? Ahhh such a baby, they are all softy deep inside arent they???

DM and Damita good luck and keep that PMA going, fx for you. 

Hi pops, tink and everyone else!!

DH got some KFC for dinner, i ate sooooo much i'm gonna explode or puke, wasn't the best idea. I just watched the Brit Award Nominations, omg Jesse Jay??? is it?? terrible in my opinion, couldn't listen to or watch her!!!! Choice award, ha!!! I'm planning to go see The King's Speech or whatever is called at the weekend? Anyone seen it and can recommend it??? xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

thanks, Ill test Sunday I think

Oops wasn't suppose to post my reading on a forum, basicly it says I will get pregnant 3rd week in march and it will be a boy :) and a girl in 2014

I was told on another reading that my baby girl would need to be bottle fed as she would be a hungry girl.


----------



## babydream

Damita said:


> thanks, Ill test Sunday I think
> 
> Oops wasn't suppose to post my reading on a forum, basicly it says I will get pregnant 3rd week in march and it will be a boy :) and a girl in 2014
> 
> I was told on another reading that my baby girl would need to be bottle fed as she would be a hungry girl.

I had 4 readings and three of them said bfp in dec/jan. They are wrong so far. Only one left who said bfp in feb. fx she's right at least. Good luck hunni xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Dont you have to pay for these readings? x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

I had a reading done some time ago and got told a BFP Jan/Dec, healthy boy born 2011 and the 15th is significant:shrug: Well I had a chemical in Dec so who knows


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Dont you have to pay for these readings? x

They cost between £2-£5, not too much, otherwise i wouldn't have got them either. Take it with a pinch of salt though xx


----------



## poppy666

Knowing my luck it be all doom and gloom so best stay away :wacko:

My own prediction......

Carolyn you will concieve in March and have a healthy boy and go to the vets and get neutered cos 5 boys is enough :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl:


----------



## China girl

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Damn Poppy

Hopes, hope your DH gets better...you do know he is going to milk this:haha:

Hey Hevzii...glad to have you aboard hun....fx for you
What's up babyd : wave:


----------



## China girl

:wave: Daisy


----------



## babydream

Poppy you nutter :haha:

Hey CG, all good, how you doing??? :winkwink:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:rofl::rofl::rofl:Poppy!

:hi:China


----------



## poppy666

:haha:

It does make you wonder if some women can only carry girls/boys... i mean if we didnt monitor and test so early i bet so many women suffer quite a few chemical's and know nothing about them :shrug: Random thought :wacko:


----------



## babydream

I heard its up to the men poppy. Some of them can only make one gender. I know someone had 3boys wanted a girl really badly but docs told that dh probably can only have boys as its common. They divorced and she had a girl with another guy. I don't know if it's true or just a theory :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Good point babydream, in that case i need to start fluttering my eyelashes at the milkman cos he got girls :haha: just a shame he's in his 50's :wacko:

On a serious note i just found a tube of preseed under the bed must of fell out before i gave the rest to my sister last cycle.. me gonna have some hubba hubba tonight n use that :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydream

Hahahahah poppy!!!! :haha: The milkman eh???? 

Have fun with the preseed hun :winkwink:

Anyway, i'm off to bed, good night all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Sleep well sweetie xxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy go for it gal:happydance:

Right girlies I'm of to catch my nightly intake of zZ'ds 
chat to you all tomorrow mwah


----------



## poppy666

Im off too in a mo, nite DM xxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

I had a nice time last night and it ended up being just me and one of my very good friends. The others were ill! It was nice though.

Hevzii welcome to the group. Did you get a test for today?

DM dont you have any cheapies you can test with tomorrow?:haha:

Hopes sorry to hear about DH shoulder OUCH! sounds horrendous!

I dont have much planned for today probably just washing etc.......boring!:haha:

hi all other ding dongers! x :hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning honeys!

Coral, sometimes just with one good friend its actually even better. I tend to have friends dotted everywhere that aren't connected so a meal for two is my fav way to catch up with them, that or shopping. Nice indian? where do you go? I still haven't found a good one round here. Have you ventured into Hornchurch? There's some nice restaurants there x

Hopes, was thinking about your DH (not like that :rofl:) poor thing must have been in so much pain, but I'm sure with your nursy skills you made him feel a little better. Hows he this morning x

Awaiting testing from our newbie today :) What kind of test will you use honey? :dust: FX for you!

Pops, my ex has so far produced 4 boys and 1 girl (3 of the boys are mine) so there's hope  x

MC still thinking of you :hugs: xxxxxx

DM, 9DPO? could use a sensative test today.... oh go on ;) x

Damita. Ditto......... FX for you honey x

PK, been quiet. Hope your all-right honey! x

Everyone else, looking forward to talking later! hope your ok.

ASFM I'm doing nothing exciting either, still sick but a lot better than I was. x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Morning Girlies,

Coral and Tink, I've got loads of IC's in my bedroom and you're not helping:rofl::rofl:

Where's our newbie, I'm itching to know:haha:

Pk's not been on for a while hope she's ok:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Dm.........sorry, just getting impatient :haha: aren't you? :rofl: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Yep really impatient:haha: Just tested with a 10miu ic, bfn:dohh:

PMA is still intact I think:haha:

And I have Louie Spence's show to look forward to at the end of the month, going with both my sisters and can't wait:happydance:When the three of us go out together it's just mayhem:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

Morning girls, hope your all ok :)
unfortunately for me and OH no BFP this month the :witch: came early damnnn her...oh well better continue with the BD's after the :witch: i will get my BFP one day just hope its sooner rather than later :(

damn the BFN!:(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes, keep that PMA going, this would be the earliest you might see something, but still prob too early :haha: sorry for pestering :haha: I just so want to see you guys get a line x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:( Oh no Hevzii :hugs: I'm so sorry. FX that's this the last af you have to bare for a long long time (9months ;)) If you would like to try anything to help next cycle just shout honey. Have you thought about opks? might help you time your BDing? 

Day 1 is the pits, spoil yourself and demand plenty of huggles from DH. xxxxxx


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

Yehh no im on the :witch: me and OH are going to be talking about what things we want to try to help us get that BFP..we are popping out to she his lovely lil nan and got to run a few errands soo i wont be on till tonight and would love for you to give me advice on what you think i should try :) well ill speak 2 you later girls x


----------



## poppy666

HJ sorry the witch got ya sweetie 'she's a biatch' :hugs:

Tink just have a chill out day for a change and hope you feel bit better later :kiss:

Afternoon everyone :happydance:

afm DTD last night wooooooooooooooooooooooooooot :happydance: my temp went higher this morning it should be flipping 36.3-4 this end of cycle :dohh: Im must be gearing up for ov tho cos my boobs are getting bigger and fuller so deffo getting OPKs today not bother how many asda's i need to go to x


----------



## phoebe

Cooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeee:hi::hi::hi::hi:

Hi all hope all is well on planet ding dong xxx

Welcome Hj sorry about the bfn, fxd its the last and u catch ur eggy on this new cycle hugs xx:hugs:

Just waiting fo oh to get home and then we're heading to southampton to have a mooch around the shops, app theres a huge john lewis and babies r us up there. Oh's mum works for jl and gets 25% discount so hopefully we'll see some goodies:winkwink:. Hope u all have a lovely day xxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Pops.........I'm chilling hun, so chilled I just picked up my son from his street dancing class in my PJ's :haha: luckily I could just wait in the car ;) 

I would expect to see your temps doing funny things this cycle Pops, apparently that's all perfectly normal in the first cycle after your ordeal. Hoping your OPK mission is succesful and simple. Post your OPK piccy later wont you, its been a while on here and I have withdrawal symptoms :haha:

Have a good day Hevzii! talk later x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Phoebe, enjoy your shopping trip. Hope you find some goodies :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i will post after 2pm and you can have your fix Tink lol.

All the preggo ladies Asda got their baby event on now so bottles and sterilisers are cheaper :happydance: Pheobe hope you get a few bargains :happydance:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi Ding Dongs

Welcome Hevzii, u will like it here it's a great thread the best actually if i do say so myself :) Sorry the witch got ya hun!

DM sorry for the bfn but plenty time yet, FX x

Hi Tink, glad u feeling a bit better x

Well im on cd 10 today, i will start opk'ing today but think it will be a while before i get my surge. I just get a feeling im in for a long cycle this month again, grrr!
On the other hand me n DH have had some very good bd'ing action the last 2 nights (*blush*) there is just no stopping him haha here's hoping he is just as randy around eggy time lol x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny we can post piccys togethor :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:happydance: Pops, I'll be waiting. Thanks for telling me, I don't often go to ASDA (I shop online mostly from them) So will pop there Monday or something when I'm hopefully loads better.

Jenny, Hey hun. Hope its not another cycle from hell! x


----------



## poppy666

If you cant get out just look online Tink it'll be there, all the johnson stuff are a £1... not that i used on korben as a new born because the pink moisturiser burnt korben one night when i applied it, he was screaming god i felt so guilty, so just used olive oil on his body after bath time till he was a month old x


----------



## phoebe

woohoo i got an avocado :haha::haha:x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh exciting Phoebe, its getting big!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats :) xxxxxx

Pops, oh ok, I'll have a lookie then! Yeah I wouldn't use the Johnsons too early, although I know I'll be itching to smother the baby in it cause it just smells sooooooooo gooooooood! :haha: Although the top to toe wash says mild enough for babies first bath so I'll pop a little of that in. I like to lazy shop :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies, 

Hezvii so sorry the :witch: got ya, she is a real pain sometimes. Hopefully we can help you get that bfp next time!

Poppy cant wait to see opk pics, its been too long!:haha:

DM still early try again tomorrow hun, I'm looking forward to it:happydance:! make sure its fmu!:haha:

Phoebe, have fun shopping that discount sounds good hope you find some bargains!

Tink, I used to live in Barking and most of my friends still live around there. We went to an Indian Restaurant called The Bengal Lancer. It's an old favourite of ours! mmm was delish. Yeah it was nice having a proper catch up and because I was sober this time I remember everything:haha:

Tink have you heard about the Baby exhibition at the ECxel exhibition centre in London? It's on from Feb 18th- Feb 20th. Might think about going. They aslo have a baby expo in Brighton in the summer but dats are not confirmed yet. Last year it was June sometime. Might be fun to go to. I went to one when I was pregnant with Ryan in New Jersey, It was pretty cool and got tons of freebies/samples etc.:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Oh forgot to say I got my report back from my scan today. My new EDD is 23rd July so baby measured 12 weeks 5 days as opposed to my guess at 12 weeks 2 days. Not sure how to change my tickers though, I tried earlier and it stayed the same:dohh:


----------



## coral11680

Ok fixed my tickers! I had to change my info in my account first:dohh: ok so now I'm 13 weeks and a peach! mmmm I could eat a peach right now yum!:haha:


----------



## babydream

Afternoon girls,

Hevzii sorry witch got you hun, hope its a bfp next time xx

Coral, glad you had a good time last night and yaaaay 23rd of July. I went to the Baby Show last year or the year before to the Excel, it was great, you should go. 

Tink, picking your lo up in PJ's????? pmsl xx

Poppy well done for a good b'd last night fx this will be a good cycle for you. I'm going to asda later on but dh won't let me buy that stuff just yet :(

DM, itching to see your bfp hun, you planning to wait another week???? nooooooo!

Phoebe, wow take advantage on that discount, i would! Lots of great stuff in JL, i wish i could afford it. 

Asfm, my boobs will explode today no question. They hurt so much i can't carry them anymore. I want af, i need af come of effing af!!!! I had my last bad cramping on cd39. I would have thought i ovulated that day cause a few days later the gilrs were sore. But if i calculate well, af was due yesterday. Gp did a test and it was neg. I hope it's coming today i'm pissed off. Poppy, do you have sore bbs before ov?????? I only get them after, thats how i know i ovulated. Anyway, still in PJ's have to get ready for cinema wooohooo, haven't been for ages. I'm too boring to go for an evening show so we're going on the afternoon one lololololol. See ya girls later xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Trying not to think about it and take a laid back approach, keep looking at my chart and to me my temps seem a little different from past months. 

I'm just reading too much into it but with a 3 1/2 years wait for a :bfp: it's a long time coming:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm up for going Coral, was you gonna go with DH? I don't think mine will be that interested bless him, he's not much of a shopper :haha: Great news about your date being brought forward, and when you think about it, you only got the feintest line at 10dpo and you would have actually been more like 13 DPO so that's reassuring for the TTCers who don't get an early BFP. Bet you have it before me, mine like to be well cooked before they come out of the oven :rofl: x

DM its been a very LONG time coming, surely its your time soon. Me n' Coral need another lakey buddie :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream, FXin the boobs are a great sign af is around the corner........or even better, a SHOCK BFP :happydance: well at this point we need one of the other soon right?! It felt amusing going out in my PJ's, and I'm not changing for the whole day :happydance: Enjoy your flick! What you going to see? x


----------



## Damita

Hevzii&JayJay said:


> Morning girls, hope your all ok :)
> unfortunately for me and OH no BFP this month the :witch: came early damnnn her...oh well better continue with the BD's after the :witch: i will get my BFP one day just hope its sooner rather than later :(
> 
> damn the BFN!:(

aw sorry to hear that :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Damita

Morning ladies :wave: CD44 temp still post O so no AF for awhile..


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hevzi - Can't remeber if I said but sorry af got ya:hugs: If you need any advise just shout one of us ladies:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Tink we could go together, I doubt dh will want to go. Not sure if I will be able to buy anything but will be nice to have a look and see what's out there. It would be fun to test out things etc. :happydance:

Baby I hope af comes soon Hun I know u just want to move on and get those tests started, although it would be even nice if u got a bfp instead! Enjoy the film!

Dm I really really hope this is your month Hun, like tink said lakeside awaits us!

Tnk I don't know why they moved my dates forward as I was charting so know when I ovulated :shrug:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Coral - I'd come shopping even if I don't get my bfp, love a bit of shopping me:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I heard that even though you know when you ovulated, it all depends of implantation. If you implant quickly and early the baby will be a bit bigger for instance. So maybe that what happened with you Coral.

Yeah I prob won't buy anything, i meant more the whole looking at baby stuff thing......which is shopping to DH :haha: Sounds like fun, yes lets go :happydance: I hope we get lots of freebies :) X


----------



## poppy666

DM fx for you sweetie especially after 3 1/2yrs :hugs:

Babydream i very rarely get sore bbs, i have after ovulation on occassions and obviously when pregnant, but my cycle a bit upside down so expect the unexpected i guess till my body kicks back to normal.

Done my first OPK looks like a few more days yet IF i ovulate this month.. just gonna go get my bluetooth out of my son's bedroom then can post it :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Ok ding dongs what you reckon? Same OPK just my camera crap x

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/OPKs15thJan002.jpg

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/OPKs15thJan001.jpg​


----------



## Jenny Penn

My opk was negative too Poppy but much more negative than yours, thats to be expected tho considering i ovulated on cd27 last cycle and cd20 the 2 cycles before that. God knows when i will ovulate this cycle especially after taking soy x

Edited: I reckon you will ovulate in the next couple of days Poppy 3 at a push x


----------



## coral11680

Yay for freebies.

Poppy I think in the next few days Hun get to bd'ing!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Jenny & coral well on a normal cycle ive had positive on CD11/12 but when i had the Soy it was CD16..


----------



## Jenny Penn

I got me a kokopelli lol x


----------



## poppy666

LOL Just noticed :haha: i better change mine back before i ov :happydance:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Lol good thinking Poppy we need all the help/superstition going haha
Come on bfp!!! x


----------



## poppy666

Thats the spirit :haha: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jenny Penn

I must say i do feel good about this cycle overall, i have a funny feeling the soy might not make it shorter but i don't mind as long as a get strong egg and a bfp lol not that im asking for much x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, looks like its getting there :happydance: I feel better for my opk piccy fix thank you. :haha: 

Well I have made use of the baby event, I got the johnsons babycare box for £10 and 2 bottle carriers/insulators for £5 :) I love a good bargain. Thanks Pops x


----------



## coral11680

Funnily enough the cycle I got my bfp I didnt get a positive opk just an almost. So dont wait for a positive before bd'ing!

Tink thats cool, I love a bargain too!:winkwink:


----------



## Damita

:dust: to poppy and jenny :dust:

I'm so bored of waiting for this AF...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I bet you are Damita, you gonna POAS? sorry........I'm impatient :haha: xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Glad you got a bargain Tink :happydance:

Yeah Damita poas :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Yeah Damita POAS lol 
Asda baby event doesn't start in Scotland til the 18th x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

PG Ding Dongs I have a question and it's a bit tmi:haha:

My cm has been a bit thicker after O this time, normally it's a bit lotiony should I take it as a good sign do you think?

Oh and my:holly: are starting to hurt, but then they normally do around 9-10dpo:shrug: 
I'm really tearful tonight too, totaly fed up with being home alone with only a 5 yr old for conversation, hubby is always out and I'm normally ok but it really got to me today


----------



## Damita

Already did this evening, :bfn: will try again mid week


----------



## Jenny Penn

Aww sorry Damita :(
I know im not preggo DM but sounds promising! Sorry you are feeling teary tho *hugs*
When will you test? x


----------



## poppy666

((( Hugs))) for DM & Damita :hugs:


----------



## Damita

I'm okay, just want AF to get a move on but am taking maca so am happy about that..


----------



## mothercabbage

:hi: just catching up on posts and checking for good news...:hugs: to all xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hugs for you Damita. :hugs: :hug: :hugs:

DM, I think the CM sounds promising. I found I had a increase in CM, and was pretty emotional. :hugs: for you too x

Jenny, hey hun! I think officially its not till next week here either, but they have all the stuff out already. x

Oh and loving the avatars ladies :happydance: and :dust: on them x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey MC :hugs: Been thinking of you honey. xxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey MC :hugs: Been thinking of you honey. xxxxxxxx

i saw your posts tink, it means alot thank you xxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss::hugs: EDIT: and thankyou for kind messages on facebook girls xxxxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

There dosn't seem like more of it than usual, just seem thicker than it norm is at this stage!

I'm off out anyway, Izumi yum (all you can eat Chinese)

Chat to you all later Mwah

Mc Hope you're ok huni:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Welcome back MC and big cuddles :hugs: hope your ok xx

DM enjoy your chinese xxx


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: hey luvvies! so sorry i've missed the last couple of days. just been extremely busy with the new jobs and yesterday trying to get the van sorted (which it still isn't...long story...) and then i was helping my sister complete a project for her job that was due this morning. she's an editor for a small magazine local to central florida, and she needed some help with a database, so got that finished. now i'm ready for some time and attention from dh. he keeps asking me where i want to go or what i want to do but i couldn't decide until i saw baby talking about the movies. we haven't been to a movie in ages, so that's what i'm going to tell him. fxxxxx the theater has a good action flick out b/c otherwise it's too hard for dh to follow the dialogue w/o the captions. :wacko:

welcome and :hugs: to hevzii...i'll get your name on the list sweetie! sorry af started for you hun, but we know how it feels. :hugs:

mojitogirly!! :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee: yay for your :bfp: finally another one!!! :wohoo:

i haven't been on fb either in ages...so so sad to hear amy deleted the most of us :sad1: i hope she's ok and that she'll come back at some point. amy, i'm sorry to have offended you....it certainly was not my intent or any of the other ding dongs, i'm sure. :hugs:

well, af started for me on thursday, like i was expecting, so today is cd3 for me. i decided at the last minute to try the soy started on cd2, so i did that last night. today i have a terrible headache. ugh. so we'll see if it makes a difference. also, i've got to order more supplements for dh...we're out of some of them. dh has been on the supplements for ALMOST 3 months now (altho we do miss them every once in a while), so i'm really really hoping this will make a difference in his numbers very soon. fxxx

dm and damita...fx you both get bfp's soon luvs!

tink...get better!!!!! :hugs:

poppy and jenn...i hope you both have good eggy's real soon sweeties! :kiss:

lupe, sweetie, i'm so sorry the :witch: got you hun...great big :hug: for you luv. it'll happen soon sweetie...

caz, awesome you go back to the doc on monday! that's good news. :hugs:

babyd, so glad you're getting the testing started. dh just found out yesterday that we are all set with our new insurance coverage, so i'll be working on getting us new appointments next week. finally! thank God! hopefully, we can really get the ball rolling and get our bfp finally! :happydance:

phoebs and jenny...that's how i felt with my job too sweeties. i know EXACTLY where you both are coming from, and you know how it turned out for me. i finally had to just quit. after 7 years of putting so much time and devotion to a place. it hurt to leave, but i know now it was the right thing. i'm so glad to be done with all the stress of it.

coral, beautiful scan pics sweetie!!! i'm not familiar with that nub theory either :shrug: or maybe i am and i'm just not "getting" it... :haha:

ladyb, hun, i haven't been down to the keys in years, except for a family funeral :nope: i'll ask my sisters that have gone recently and see if they have any insight... :hugs:

china, when are you do for af sweetie? i forgot in all the reading or maybe i missed it...

jenny, i am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO jealous of your trip to tenerife!!!!! i want to go soooooo badly!!! :haha: i've looked into flight tickets from FL and vacation packages and it's SO VERY EXPENSIVE that we'll have to save for quite a while before we can do it. :sad2: i want to go now!!! :brat: :haha:

mc, i hope all is ok for you hun :hugs:

hopes...poor hubby! men are just big babies deep down! :rofl: 

ok....i totally can't think anymore now!!! :haha: i'm sure i've forgotten somebody, but i love you all! :kiss:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey Pk! Was thinking about u earlier, missed u! Sorry the witch got ya hun :(
Tenerife was about the least expensive place for us to go this year, given the chance i would much rather go to florida. Me and DH got married in florida in 2009 and it was amazing, but we'll have to save real hard to go back again anytime soon x


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooo PK is back in the building :wohoo::wohoo: :haha: glad to hear your very busy with your new jobs ( plus your sisters) lol.. and excited to hear your new insurance is sort BFPPPPPPPPPPPPP very soon fx :happydance:

So whats wrong with the van now? x


----------



## pk2of8

well we took the van to the dealer to see if we could trade it in or get it fixed there. the dealer didn't give us any kind of a deal. terrible offer actually on the financing. so we decided to just get it fixed, but of course, then they said there was a lot more wrong with it than we knew about (according to them) and the service manager was a TOTAL dick. he had this major attitude problem and was a complete egotistical prick and talked to us like we were stupid and accused my brother of breaking the things that were wrong, so we left. we had the van towed back home. now we just have to work out a time with my bro to get the parts we need and for him to come back up to fix it. it's stressful not having it. we do have the bike (motorcycle), which dh has been using for work and little trips like that, so that helps relieve some things, but still it's hard. especially b/c the truck isn't big enough for all of us, so it's hard to go places as a family. :wacko:

wouldn't you know it...you can't get to FL and i can't get to tenerife :dohh::haha: murphy's law....


----------



## pk2of8

and i don't really like driving the truck. i can...i just feel uncomfy with it. it's so much longer than the van. well, maybe not, but it feels that way. but it just handles differently with the steering and such. i want my van back!!!!! :brat:


----------



## poppy666

Awww PK hope you get it sorted asap its so hard work especially when uv not got transport, my OH been pinching my car over last few weeks cos his car needs MOT & Tax but with xmas we took his off the road 'finances' but im missing my car now feel isolated stuck at home all the time, so told him to get it sorted by end of this month or he's walking to work :haha:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

I have been cleaning out the boys rooms what seems like all day. Between those two....they have a lot of SHIT (excuse my language)!!! DH is getting frustrated because the larger bedroom has a small closed and the smaller bedroom(not by much) has the walk in closet wth....I forgot to mention that we are going to be putting the boys in the same room just in case we get pregnant. If I am not pregnant by 35, I am just going to give up. I have given myself a timelime. Anyway, I have been having a Lupine moment, I have been checking myself all day. :af: is due Monday for me...so ya know!!

I love baby shopping...you pg ding dongs are so lucky!!:flower:


----------



## coral11680

DM, mmm chinese yummy. I think i may have had slightly thick cm after O that cycle. Will u test tomorrow or wait?

Hi PK, hope you get the van sorted soon hun!Glad to hear you are getting the ball rolling now and will be getting fertility tests etc.

Hi China, fingers crossed af doesnt show this time!


----------



## poppy666

CG got everything crossed for you barr my legs :haha: mwahhhh :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well hellllllllllllllllooooooooooo

I still felt hungry after dinner so got some mint choc chip ice cream.......mistake......it didn't seem to mix well with chicken Korma Blur!!!! why don't i know when to stop sometimes :haha:

PK glad to see you again honey, was wondering where you had got too. Sorry for af, but really pleased you can get the ball rolling with your tests and intervention. Hope you get the transport situation sorted out too x

China, glad af is staying away, am FXing like crazy 4 U! I know what you mean about clearing out kids rooms, I dread that job :haha: x

Hey Coral :wave: x


----------



## babydream

hi ladies,

Pk, good to see you hun, sorry about the van, i don't think i'd cope without my car. Also sorry for af but good news about tests, hope we both get sorted soon.xx

CG, that closet thing don't make sense! wtf??? Anyway hope you're okay hun xx

Tink, that does not sound good together hun. Hope you're okay and not puking all over the place. 

Hi everyone else xxxxx

Well, we went out, wanted to see The King's Speech but was fully booked :( so disappointed. We thougth of watching Meet the parents but wasn't in the mood for it. So we just walked around in Hatfield Galeria and got some nice stuff from M&S and Gap outlets wooohooooo. Love them!!! We had so much Nando's that i wasn't hungry for dinner, but now i'm so keen to eat something. Carrots and humous, not very exciting but light enough so i can sleep at night. 

night night girls, speak tomorrow xxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

omg, i've been putting off cleaning out the kids' rooms ever since we moved (since August!!!) :wacko::dohh: gives me a headache just to think about it! :haha:

poppy, sounds good to make dh have to walk to work :haha: it does really suck being out our main transport :wacko: hopefully it won't be much longer before we can get my bro to fix it. :dohh:


----------



## Damita

:dust: to you China


----------



## pk2of8

i think we're going to see "Season of the Witch"...it's a new Nicholas Cage movie. and we're gonna go eat at Panera first...mmmm nom nom! :happydance: i hope the movie is good with lots of action. ...


----------



## Jenny Penn

Babydream i really wana see that film too, might try go tomorrow :)

CG babydust to you!!! x


----------



## poppy666

Nicholas Cage NOM NOM :blush:


----------



## babydream

PK you've got the movies before us, let us know how it is xx

Jen, i love Colin Firth and i'll try to go again tomorrow, fx we both be lucky enough to get in :) xx

Poppy, Nich Cage is yum isn't he???? I'm more of a Paul Walker or Colin Farrel fan, they both are soooooooo hot!!! But nothing beats Edward in Twilight hahahahahahah


----------



## Daisys_mummy

I'm back:haha: Chinese was yummy and I didn't over eat this time :haha:

Pk Hope you're bro can get your car fixed, whenever mine breaks down I just nick hubby's, but then he's main hobby is collecting cars so we've always got something to fall back on!

China Fx'd for you huni

AFM - I feel a bit more cheery now, although the noise in the resturant was getting on my tits:rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Babydream id have to put Vin Diesel first, but would settle for Niccy if i had to lmao x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Mmmmm Edward from twilight, im in love with him lol he is defo the sexiest man on the planet!!! Except my hubby of course lol haha x


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Babydream id have to put Vin Diesel first, but would settle for Niccy if i had to lmao x

Might make a girl for you :rofl:


----------



## babydream

Was gonna go to bed, but suddenly i'm not tired. Watching this funny film and i'm pmpl. 

'Now pronounce you Chuck and Larry' hahahahah


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Babydream id have to put Vin Diesel first, but would settle for Niccy if i had to lmao x
> 
> Might make a girl for you :rofl:Click to expand...

Im in the process of asking/demanding his assistance as we speak :haha:

DM glad to hear you had a good night, im hungry now talking about food x


----------



## babydream

No chance Jen, my hubby knows that for me Edward is the hottest. But strangely only Edward (the character) not so crazy about the real Rob Pattinson without white face and golden eyes. I started to read the books again, this time slower. Last time it took me a day and a half lol

Poppy you go stalking until you get that little girl!!! lmao

DM glad to see your mood is better. I'm often upset when dh leaves me alone. I have a 2,5 and a 4 year old for conversations between 8am and 7pm M-Th, he's at work on Fri all day, we spend Sat together but Sundays he goes to see his brother and watch football. My life is fucking shallow. Pathetic!!! Sad!!! I need a serious career change!!!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Edward is everything i love in a guy he is dark haired, tall and slim lol totally my type!!! But i am the same as you Babydream i love Edward but when i see a piccy of Rob Pattinson i just don't feel the same haha I love the books too, i just can't believe that i have read them all and there is no more :( can't wait for the last 2 films tho x


----------



## poppy666

Can relate to that babydream i think being a mother can be VERY lonely and depressing x


----------



## babydream

That's the problem poppy, that i'm not even a mother!!!! It's my job!!! I've been working as a nanny for 12years and i'm afraid by the time i have my own i'm not gonna have any patience left :nope: Its getting harder and harder. I've had enough of looking after somebody else's children I WANT MY OWN!!!!

Hmmm, Jen, i felt the same. I felt like my life was exciting and i loved opening the book to find myself in their world. I got slightly depressed when i finished them all within a week and had nothing else to read. I'm totally obsessed.


----------



## poppy666

:hug: sweetie, hope these tests come good for you and the doctor can help, you'll be a good mummy and will find you have all the patience in the world cos their yours x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Me too babydream, i couldn't read the books fast enough and then when i finished them i went into a state of mourning lol Have you read 'the second short life of bree tanner' too? I didn't fancy it at first (not enough edward for my liking) but it was actually quite good. I might go to bed and put twilight on soon lol i think edward is at his sexiest in the first film :)

Oh n your time will come hun and u will make a fantastic mother x


----------



## poppy666

Right im off to bed ladies, Vin diesel not available tonight so OH has to do :haha: night night xxx


----------



## babydream

Cheers girls xxxxx Well, neighbours are fucking up so i put the washing machine on timer to start at 6am for them hahahah

Really better go to bed now, i'll read a little bit eeeeeeek

night night hunnies xxxxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Night night Poppy and Babydream, im off to bed too i have a date with Edward as DH asleep lol x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Afternoon Girlies

Hope everyone is well, can't believe no one's been on today!
Where are you all:shrug:


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,

Where is everybody? No posts since last night.

Welcome back MC I hope that all is well with you and your family.

Babydream- I hope that your cycle will sort itself out soon. I though I was waiting a long time being on cd38 but this is just crazy how long your cycle is. I hope that af or a bfp come very soon. Maybe those tests that the dr asked for can help figure out what's going on with you

DM- any testing yet? 

Damita- how's the maca going?

Hi to all the other ding dong ladies I hope everyone is okay.

asfm- I'm 7dpo today I think that my chart is looking pretty good some of the best temps that I've ever had so I'm very happy with that. I'm going to hold out on testing until Wed which would be 10dpo and then every day or every other day from there until bfp or af shows.


----------



## MommyV

I said the same thing DM I couldn't believe that I didn't come on and have at least a page or two to read.


----------



## Daisys_mummy

No testing for me Mommy, I've hit the 10dpo mood and have now convinced myself I'm never going to fall preggas again:cry: Happens to me every month I'll be ok in a day or two.

I'm going to see how my temps go and test Fri/Sat.


----------



## MommyV

I really hope that you catch it this time DM. I know that it can be so hard when you feel so positive for the first week after o and then the 2nd week to feel so depressed and like it's another month of nothing. Well I guess we'll just have to see how your temps do over the next few days. I'll go have a peak at your chart now and then I need to go get ready for church but will be on later. Hopefully everybody will have come on by then and we'll have lots of posts for me to read.


----------



## MommyV

your chart looks pretty good todays temp looks higher than it has been in previous cycles.


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,
Pk....I was just wondering if there was another dealership near by that you could
go to? I'm glad you walked away, if they were acting like a bunch of pricks I
guarantee you they were lying to you about your brother breaking stuff. Jerk!!!
Praying everything gets sorted for you :hugs:

Babyd, your time will come & you will be a wonderful mother.

Jenny, your holiday sounds wonderful.

Tink, poppy,mommyv,MC, DM, Damita, Phoebe:hi:

Well, I got there rooms cleaned out. Were going to pick out paint today & 
hopefully my brother will be over to paint tomorrow. We ended up putting them 
in the bigger room w/smaller closet. So were going to buy a wardrobe to offset the 
small closet. I hope this works :)

Have a wonderful day ladies:flower:


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon :flower:

Both your charts look good :happydance: DM when you testing?.... 

afm nothing lol DTD early this morning, took my temp and it took a big nose dive its starting to look like the big dipper :haha:

edited doh just seen your gonna test fri/sat lol x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poppy prob test Fri/Sat

Being shattered dosn't help my mood either, Daisy had a night terror last night and ended up in our bed, it took us ages to calm her down, poor liitle cow


----------



## pk2of8

good morning sweeties :hugs:

yeah, it seems we're having a quiet morning. dm, i think your temps are looking good hun. yours too mommyv. :hugs: dm, i was surprised when i looked at your previous charts that your lp is 15 days. totally normal and good i think for getting a good implantation, but no wonder you get so down. 15 days seems such a long time to wait to be able to test and feel you get an accurate result!! 

mommyv, how long is your lp? 

i feel like (even aside from our :spermy: issues) that dh and i just haven't been bd'ing enough at ov time. i felt we were really on track last cycle until we had that stupid argument and messed up the whole thing :dohh: but i'm working on him already to try to convince him to bd at a minimum of every other day...maybe even every day during fertile time. i recently read some articles that said that new research is suggesting that for men with low count, it's still better for them to bd every 24 hours b/c it encourages greater sperm production :shrug: i'm just so sick of the bfn's. :cry: and i feel like that's the biggest thing we need to do differently, so we'll see. knowing dh tho...he's so stubborn about some things...i don't know if i can convince him and it's not worth an argument :nope:

other than that, we got home late and i forgot to take the soy last night. ... eeeekkk!!! so i took it at 5:30 this morning after i temped. :wacko: ugh. well i figure it's like other medications...if you miss a dose, take it as soon as you remember unless it's close to time for the next dose, so then you would skip it. so i took it this morning and i'll take tonight's at the normal time. so i guess we'll see if that messes anything up. :dohh:

you girls are funny about the twilight/edward thing. :haha: i've never been able to get into that. babyd, i agree with poppy tho...you'll have all the patience in the world for your own lo's. it's a totally different thing sweetie :hugs:

the Nick Cage movie...it was alright. not great, not bad. had some good moments in it. it felt a little too linear in terms of the story line. not a lot of movement with getting to the climax of it all. anyway, like i said, overall it was alright. :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Sure missing the Soy and taking it once you remembered PK will be ok, quite a few on Soy threads have done the same and not read of any problems :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: g'morning poppy and china :hugs:

china, yes there are other dealers, but we'll have to drive up to jacksonville for them. it's about 30 minutes or so, not too bad. but we've decided to go ahead and have my brother fix the van first anyway. really, i'm ok with keeping it. it's a good car, and i don't need something new. we just thought we'd check and see what could be done if we decided to trade it in. but hell, in this economy, you know they're not selling a lot of cars. you'd think they would have worked harder to make us a reasonable offer, but nope. and then the service manager, like i said, was just a total prick. talking to us like we're stupid and all. screw that, i'll never go back there or recommend them to anyone else. plenty of other places to take our business, that's for sure. :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

oh thanks poppy :hugs: that's reassuring to hear.


----------



## poppy666

How would you know if your low on progesterone? would your chart indicate it :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all x x x


----------



## poppy666

Hiya Caz hope your well :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good afternoon :hugs:

Well I was having a slow morning, followed by Church, then lunches, then enduring the ex pick up the kids for a few hours, then a quick trip out to our local discount supermarket for a couple of bits (lidl) Antibiotics have given me a bad tummy, which hurts and has resulted in you know what...... :haha: Nice ;) not :haha: 

PK, I hope your talks with DH about this cycle go well. Have you tried spelling it out to him ie does he want every month to be stressful, with arguments and disappointment? I ended up saying to DH that it would just go on and on like a vicious circle if we didn't try and get everything right for a change. That at least, having given it our BEST 'shot' :haha: pardon the pun, we could at least say there was nothing more we could do rather than feeling fed up and annoyed with each other cause things went wrong. I told DH there was no getting around it, unfortunately we did have to have sex on certain days and that was that, how else is sperm meant to meet egg. I'm sure you have had this convo many a time PK, I just hope this time you both manage to come away raring to go for gold this cycle. :dust: for it x

Babydream, its is very very different looking after other peoples children. You will be a great mum having the skills looking after children on board already. It is about time you got your own, i can only imagine how frustrating it is waiting for this cycle to end :( :hugs: x

Pops, progesterone causes the temp rise on your chart, so yes in theory we may see lower temps after O or temps that do not build and remain as high as they should. But the only way really is with the day 21 blood test. I seem to remember your temps looking very good after O, are you worried about yourself? x

Hey Caz, is it tomorrow you go to get your results? will be thinking of you honey x

Who else........yikes........there was someone......ok will post this and remeber :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol ok, just the 3 of you i missed out :haha: forgive me

DM, my son used to have night terrors all the time. It was about this time last year, and you feel so sorry for them don't you :hugs: It seemed to be a phase lasting about 6 months on and off, and he hasn't had one since August last year. I'm so sorry you PMA is going, I remember only too well the roller-coaster of PMA in the TWW. But I think things are still looking good for you, and your temps are climbing nicely :hugs:

China, glad you got the rooms sorted! Bet that was a job and a half :haha: Hope your ok honey :hugs: x

Mommyv, Your chart is looking good too, and I agree it has a much more settled and fertile look to it. FX this is it! xx


----------



## poppy666

Tink you having something to eat before antibiotics or they not that kind that you can take on empty stomach? lol have you heard me your a bloody nurse you'd know when to take em :dohh: hope the stomach settles down xx

I mentioned the progesterone cos if you look at my BFP chart it went up but was dropping then temp would go back up after O... oh i dunno just looking at this cycles temps think my body is a mess now :cry: did my OPK this afternoon and it looks lighter, the one i did late last night looks positive but dont?? Arghhhh 

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/myffchart.jpg​


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ha ha Pops, yes I did know that, but we nurses are crap for taking the advice we dish out and often need to be told as we don't really think much about our own health :haha: I was always a little sensitive to penicillin anyhow so that would explain it.

Ok looking at your chart I don't see signs of low progesterone. Your LP was a normal length too wasn't it? I personally don't think that you have a problem but lets see what happens this cycle. 

I was really hoping you had a nice straight forward cycle this time Pops, but unfortunately you may have to prepare yourself in case it isn't. You may have up and down temps, multiple surges on OPKs, spotting, and generally quite a F***ed up cycle. I desperately hope you wont, but many women find this is what happens. And many also get a BFP. So regardless of what all the signs look like, you need to be positive, keep up the BDing, and look after yourself. Try not to get too hung up on what your bodies doing, or try to analyse what's going wrong. The stress will only make it worse. Chill out honey, we will get you preggo again :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

I know think im stressing too much, hate waiting for my body to get back to normal...

Anyhow below OPKs :haha:

Top = 3pm yesterday

Middle = 10.30pm last night

Bottom = 3pm Today


https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/opks002.jpg​


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey Poppy!
Perhaps you will ovulate today since last night was positive and it's starting to fade now?
You said before soy that you used to get your surge on cd11 or 12 right? And doesn't your O day temp drop then you should get a nice rise thereafter?
Sounds like things are going back to normal for you :) YAY!
Now go get on it girl lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Yes exactly what are you worrying about? I agree with Jen, I think your surge was last night, everything is looking fine! :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

Oh thank you guys that just brought tears to my eyes :cry: over emotional :haha: fx x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww honey bunny :hugs: :dust: for your O xxxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Aww Poppy, im glad your crying happy tears now *hugs*
Don't go to sleep tonight till u get some action :) bd'ing twice on O day has got to be a winner!
Afm my opk's are very negative today still which is normal for me so not stressing about it just going with the flow til i get a positive then gonna go for it haha x

Edit: Oh n Poppy u got ur kokopelli up just in time for O, woohoo! I have a good feeling about this cycle for you, i hope i am right :)


----------



## poppy666

LOL I put my avatar back up last night after yours :haha: to be honest its getting a bit sore dtd but one more tonight wont kill me :happydance:

Yes you ov later dont you? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup, agreed. Get ur sexy gear on Pops ;) Tell dh he can rest soon :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

I will Dr Tink and thanks needed a pick me up been really rock bottom today :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

hellllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooo xxx
how are u all?? just popped on quick like. hey pops i agree with jen dtd twice today, i did on the cycle i fell pg on, as oh was going out for a birthday do, so nabbed him:haha: and used softcup. so go for it hun xxxxx:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

I will pheobe luckily he didnt go into work today, still spotting tho so hope that dont stop the spermies :haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Poopy _ Yay go for Gal- have you any preseed left:happydance:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> I will pheobe luckily he didnt go into work today, still spotting tho so hope that dont stop the spermies :haha:

Fortune favours the brave :winkwink::haha:xxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey Ladies :wave: Im back now Im able to crawl out of be, tried writing a post yesterday but fell asleep :haha: on OH strong painkillers still and they make me a bit drowsy and floaty so sorry if the post is a bit short/ doesnt make sense :haha:
Hey Hevzii&JayJay nice to see a new face we havent had one in a while! :wave:
Hopes- Aww hope your OH is okay must have been nasty for him! :hugs:
China :rofl: at having a lupine moment :haha: 
Yay! For twilight talk, I love it, it always calms me :D just read the 1st twilight book for the 3rd time yesterday and I already read eclipse and breaking dawn 3 times, will be starting new moon again shortly :D 
Goodluck for tonight Poppy! :happydance:
ASFM- Well and truly drugged up and floaty :haha: OH had cocodamol 30/500 and I take 2 and it doesnt stop the pain but helps a lot so its bearable on the 2nd day, on the first it takes edge off the pain and makes me floaty so I just doze the day away! Think OH making doc appointment tomorrow so I can at least get the AF problems sorted and try to get some testing MIL thinks I might have endometriosis as that explains the bleeding, pain and why I cant get pregnant but docs will do testing so I will let you know whats gonna happen :D Erm have no PMA that I will get pg this month as I dont think we going to be able to without help now as its over 2 years there has to be something wrong... but Im in a good mood about it I have just sort of accepted it and hopeful that doc will fix me :haha:
:hugs: to you all!
xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine, my fellow druggie! :haha: that's what I have to take 30/500, although I have weaned myself down to just the one dose in the morning since being preggo. Yeah man......... :haha: awwwww yes I really hope you get seen to soon and get this all sorted, FX you'll get all the tests you need and a speedy diagnosis and treatment. x

Phoebe, hey honey! how ya doing this fine Sunday, did you get anything at your shopping trip yesterday? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooooooooh I just noticed I have turned into a BnB addict!

<<<<<<<<< :rofl: x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Lupine:hugs: 

Before I fell preg with Daisy my periods were all over the place sometimes long sometimes shorter but always bloody painful, as soon as af turned up I had to take painkillers or I'd be doubled up in pain and unable to get out of bed.

The month I fell with Daisy I was having a long cycle (although I didn't realise at the time) My last af was 28th Feb and I didn't find out I was preg until the 16th May. Didn't have a clue when I ov'd as I wasn't charting or tracking it!

There is hope hun and if this isn't my month I'll be going to docs too!

I hope you get things sorted and if there is a problem lets hope it isn't a major one:hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

:wacko: :haha: Yay for being druggies tink!
Thanks DM :hugs:
AHHHH I HATE PLANNING A WEDDING ITS SO STRESSFUL... ALREADY UPSET MY DAD, CONFUSED MY BROTHER NOW GOTTA FACE THE GRANDPARENTS :dohh: :cry: i never realised it was so hard on the upsetting everyone front!

XXXX


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wacko: Its gud s**t man/Lupine :wacko: :rofl:

I remember the whole family thing well, it can get really complicated :dohh: I never realised either. I mean how do you please everybody? :shrug: And no matter how well meaning peoples wishes may be, there's just no way to do it your way, their way, and every other way all at once. In the end I just had to spell it out to people, It was OUR day and although we would very much like to please everybody (and will do our very best) unfortunately there will have to be compromises, and what a crying shame for that to not be what the bride a groom really wanted. I doubt very much if it came down to it that any of them would wish for your day to be made stressful, perhaps kindly tell them how hard it is to include what everybody wants and how upsetting it is. x


----------



## Jenny Penn

poppy666 said:


> LOL I put my avatar back up last night after yours :haha: to be honest its getting a bit sore dtd but one more tonight wont kill me :happydance:
> 
> Yes you ov later dont you? x

Yeah i ovulated on cd27 last cycle and cd20 the 2 cycles before that, i never used to have long cycles (always 28 days) but since i came off the depo last January they have been all over the place. Just a waiting game now to see if soy will make me ovulate sooner or later now x


----------



## poppy666

I was on the Depo for about 5yrs and took over a year to get a proper cycle, fx for you Jenny :dust::dust:


----------



## babydream

Hiya, how is everyone doing??? 

Poppy, yaaay for ov, get on it girl!

Lupine, glad you're feeling better xx

I forgot what i read, bum!!! Hi everyone xxxxxxxxx

Jen, did you go to cinema today???? I didn't, stayed in PJ's all day.

No change for me ladies, the frustration continues :(


----------



## Jenny Penn

babydream said:


> Hiya, how is everyone doing???
> 
> Poppy, yaaay for ov, get on it girl!
> 
> Lupine, glad you're feeling better xx
> 
> I forgot what i read, bum!!! Hi everyone xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Jen, did you go to cinema today???? I didn't, stayed in PJ's all day.
> 
> No change for me ladies, the frustration continues :(

Hey Babydream!
Im good thanks, no i didn't go to the cinema either i have also been in pj's all day lol 
Sorry you are still stuck in limbo :( Wat day are you on now? Have you had long, irregular cycles before? x


----------



## poppy666

Babydream :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ooopsie, Just wiped all the photo's from Hubby's iphone, all I was trying to do is update it:blush:

I'm not very popular at the moment:shrug:


----------



## babydream

Jen, i'm on cd56!!! Can't even type it without twitching!!! I have been having irregular long cycles but i put them down for working at nights. I haven't done many night shift since june and none since november. Its the bloody soy, i hate soy!!! Never again!!! I tried it's not for me!!


----------



## babydream

Daisys_mummy said:


> Ooopsie, Just wiped all the photo's from Hubby's iphone, all I was trying to do is update it:blush:
> 
> I'm not very popular at the moment:shrug:

Oh shit!!!!! :blush:


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> Jen, i'm on cd56!!! Can't even type it without twitching!!! I have been having irregular long cycles but i put them down for working at nights. I haven't done many night shift since june and none since november. Its the bloody soy, i hate soy!!! Never again!!! I tried it's not for me!!

:hugs: agreed hun no soy for me again, CD45 at the mo so not that far behind you, am so pissed off with soy, three cycles it has buggered up!


----------



## Damita

Daisys_mummy said:


> Ooopsie, Just wiped all the photo's from Hubby's iphone, all I was trying to do is update it:blush:
> 
> I'm not very popular at the moment:shrug:

Oops :blush:


----------



## Damita

lupinerainbow said:


> :wacko: :haha: Yay for being druggies tink!
> Thanks DM :hugs:
> AHHHH I HATE PLANNING A WEDDING ITS SO STRESSFUL... ALREADY UPSET MY DAD, CONFUSED MY BROTHER NOW GOTTA FACE THE GRANDPARENTS :dohh: :cry: i never realised it was so hard on the upsetting everyone front!
> 
> XXXX

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Evening everyone,

Sorry I havent been on today, been having a bluugghhh day. Are any of the other prego ding dongs as moody as me?!:haha: I get so pissed off at the slightest thing, poor dh and kids :(

Poppy glad your cycle seems to be sorting out and glad you bd'ed this morning:happydance:

Lupine sorry you are havinf such an awlful AF:hugs: Hope the docs can shed some light on whats going on.

Phoebe did you buy any baby stuff yesterday?

DM whoopsy on deleting dh pics:dohh:

Tink are you all better now after the flu and pneumonia?:hugs:

Hi everyone else, cant remember what else I read now!:dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

*stalking*
:hugs: to all x


----------



## poppy666

Back at you MC :hugs::kiss:


----------



## coral11680

MC huge hugs:hugs: sweetie x


----------



## pk2of8

afternoon/evening ladies :hugs: i read the posts a while ago and then got distracted with finishing up dinner. i made a ham and stuffing with broccoli casserole. mmm yum. but now i can't remember what everybody was talking about and i "can't be arsed" teehee to go back and read again. :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

oh..i do remember somebody saying about laying it all out for dh again... i think it was tink :hugs: .... you know, funny the way you put it about going all out or something like that, but i actually was just saying that to dh yesterday. told him that it was really no good for us to do things half way and that it's never going to happen that way. he didn't understand at first, so i told him straight up that it does no good to take the vits or to wear boxers only part of the time or whatever any other changes we make if we still don't bd enough. we actually :sex: this afternoon :happydance: and i said to him after that we need to try harder to have a :baby: and he said we would, so i'm hoping we'll be setting a good stage for the rest of the cycle here. i'll have to catch him again when he's in a sentimental mood...he's always much more agreeable at those times, to reinforce it :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Well tonights OPK deffo gone lighter so lets see what my temps do over next 3 days and if FF says i ov'd today or not.

PK glad you got your DH in the right mood to have a good talk, geeez its a nightmare when we have to pick our moments isnt it and hope they listen :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC glad to see you popped by honey, :hugs: and prayers for you x

PK, yup it was me. Glad you had a good talk, see great minds think alike ;) x

Coral, yes I'm as hormonal as you. Ask DH, he has had hell :haha: x

Pops, hoping for your temp to fly up tomorrow. You got ya gear on yet ;) :haha: x

Damita and BabyD, I'm sorry ur cycle's are screwed. Can't imagine how crazy its driving you :( x

Me, beddy byes :) x


----------



## poppy666

LOL OH just said ' oh no not again tonight' cheeky get :haha:


----------



## MommyV

Good Evening Ladies,

Lupine- I'm sorry that your cycles are so painful I hope that the doctor can sort out whatever is wrong and you'll get pg very soon

Poppy- yay for o I hope that your temps go up and you get a sticky bfp this cycle

Tink and Coral - sorry that you're having bad mood swings I know that the pregnancy hormones can really make you act crazy

Damita- When r u planning to test? Is the Maca helping you at all?

MC- how's everything going?

How are you feeling Pheobe? I know I keep asking but I was wondering if you were feeling any movement yet?


----------



## poppy666

Hey mommyv hope your well sweetie :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Doing good Poppy just waiting I hate waiting. I had to wait until cd31 for o and now until Wed for testing. I want to be 10dpo because I just don't want to test too early.

Poppy do u think that you are oing now?


----------



## poppy666

Got my fingers crossed for you :happydance: no dont feel like im ov'ing, had the odd twinge but ive felt more of a mild af pain tonight so im lost lol.. had a bath and noticed my cp is high n soft but i dont really monitor cp, no ewcm cos im spotting so wouldnt notice x


----------



## MommyV

Poppy I hope that your cycle sorts itself out soon. A bath sounds so good haven't had one since I was pg with dd our tub needs to be refinished so is not too pleasant to take a bath in. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Damita

unsure about maca at the mo only been taking it for 3 days, normally takes between 2 weeks and a month for it to kick in, temp dropped this morning, thinking period will be on her way soon..


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs :wave:

Its a wet and miserable day here

Mommyv awaiting new temp, it almost to test time honey! 

Damita is maca meant to cause any unwanted symptoms? hope not for you x

DM will you still wait to test? any new symptoms? x

Pops, did you get s :spermy: top up? :haha:

MC, continued prayers that you and your family will be wrapped in Gods comfort blanket. x

Looking forward to catching up with the rest of you today. What's everyone doing? x


----------



## Damita

Nope I just feel normal, well normal-ish I was never normal to start of with :winkwink:

No throwing up or toilet issues like some people report.. maybe they are taking it before they eat?


----------



## poppy666

Morning Tink how you feeling? yep got the goods early hours, but its made me spot again dunno if all this spotting will interfere with dtd etc...

MC big hugs :hugs:

Damita no af yet so your not out :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

Oh its disgusting out isnt it Tink, thanks god I have a car and didn't have to walk to school!

Damita are you still charting? 

Mommyv looking froward to testing time:thumbup:

DM you are waiting til fri? Thats soooooo far away:haha:

Poppy I want to see your temps, have they gone up?

I can't believe I'm still feeling nauseus a lot. I'm still eating etc but gagging all the time its gross. Thought it would be gone by now! 
Oh Tink I think I have a different consultant to you. The midwife told me the name but I forgot it now:dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, off the top of my head i would guess the spotting wont interfere. Blood is slightly alkaline and its acidic conditions that don't fair well to :spermy: You used some pre seed also right? I see no reason why they aren't swimming along quite happily regardless x


----------



## poppy666

Yes Coral look at my chart :happydance:

Tink yep used preseed everytime and the whole tube last night cos i knew i was spotting and wanted the buggers up there :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coral, bet I've got the dozy doc :haha: I always have rotten luck with staff in hospitals. Did you ask about your appointment or do you want me to find out Thurs? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

FINALLY gotten around to sorting my siggys out.

Coral, Is it still really that bad? aww hun, it should ease soon. Mine seems to have returned although its different, so may just be where I'm still sick? x


----------



## coral11680

Hi Tink, Well I said something to the midwife at the hospital and she said maybe its because you are seeing the consultant in between:shrug: but you are too arent you, but then again you will be 16 weeks before you see the consultant. I think I'll be 16 weeks when I see the doc. You could ask if you dont mind but I'm not fussed to be honest. I dont know what they do at the 16 week check?


----------



## coral11680

:thumbup:Pops glad the temps are rising and you got the goods!

Tink, mine is different too, Mine is all in my throat like I am gagging. Before it was in my stomach nausea, weird huh.:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: Coral hope it fecks off soon xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mines not as bad as that, but its annoying me. I'll ask anyway, I think its just to listen for HB, check your bloods and stuff so yeah, prob no reason to see both but my consultant app is more like 18 weeks so I was pleased I will see someone earlier x


----------



## Damita

I've only been temping the last 5 days but my pre and post temps are always the same :)


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,

Coral- I'm sorry that you're still not feeling well. Did you have ms for a long time with your other lo's. I had it longer and less intense with ds and shorter and more intense with dd. 

Tink- glad that you're feeling better and I'm really excited to test

Poppy- yay for positive opk and a temp rise I really hope that you caught the eggy this month and it's so nice that your body went right back to normal after the soy and the mc

Damita- I only took the Maca for a week when I had thought I already o'd and I o'd so it doesn't have to take that long to work for you. Are you taking the powder or capsules? I take one teaspoon of the powder which is 2700mg of maca root. I also have had no side effects I love it.

asfm- temps are up again today I had a slight dip at 6dpo and now they're rising again I'm very happy with this chart I will be testing Wednesday at 10dpo I'd love to test sooner but know that I probably won't see anything so I'll test Wed and take a pic for you ladies even if it's bfn


----------



## MommyV

Damita you might notice an increase in your temps and a more consistent cycle. I really hope that the maca helps you


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooo excited for wednesday testing your chart looks fab :happydance: 

edited if its an IP dip you'll be ok to test tomorrow but will wait till wednesday lol :p


----------



## MommyV

me too Poppy I hope that I don't get too dissappointed I'm going to take one of the ic's and I got both of my previous bfp's on those tests


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i got a veryyyyyyyy faint at 9dpo on IC :thumbup: im trying not to get too excited cos i know what you mean about disappointment xx


----------



## Damita

wow that's great about maca, I am taking caps, they are 1000mg, how much am I suppose to take?


----------



## MommyV

Damita check the lable to see how much actual maca root is in each capsule? I'm going to go get my bottle and see what it says.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey :wave: :hugs: 
RANT ALERT!
So everything is sorted on the wedding front, grandparents arent coming and my waster of a father has said he will pay for my dress but we will see but I dont actually care it will be my day and if they chose to come or pay for anything then good for them but I am more than happy to do it just me and OH, might sneak off and get married just us and then have a wedding reception for everyone else :haha: We already decided we getting married again in 5 years on our 5th wedding anniversary and 10th anniversary of being together, so we can save up for the next 5 years to have a huge OTT wedding that he wants and I am quite happy to have, so not sure how much we gonna put into this wedding if we doing that :) Debating not bothering because I can see there being lots of rows and people getting upset cause others have been invited etc :dohh: Im sure it will get sorted but might end up just getting married alone and using their witnesses and then doing a reception :shrug:
Stupid OH forgot to make a doctors appointment today so I got to wait again till tomorrow cause they not got any appointments but he is trying to put off going to doctors again which is annoying me cause I think 2 years is more than long enough to wait to go :dohh: Its cause he is embarrassed cause he has had his doc since he was a baby Oh and was at hospital till 2am because SIL is convinced she is in labour and cause they told her it was not labour just pains because she is getting near the end and now she thinks they are lying to her :dohh: she just fed up with being preg (she is 35weeks + 6 days) and wants to have her baby here now cause my friend bought her baby over day before yesterday cause we threw a little engagement party for SIL and she was cuddling with harry who is 2 weeks old and so cute, so now she wants hers to be here. She also had a huge hissy fit at my OH cause she said why you getting married on 25th November? And he said it was because it was our 5th anniversary and she was like oh right you just copying me cause I wanna get married on our anniversary of getting together, even though we have had it planned for 4 years? But she got engaged 2 days ago and apparently we are copying her? Grr, sorry for the long selfish post but Im a angry and needed a rant! :hugs:

xxxxxxx


----------



## MommyV

Okay Damita my lable says 1level teaspoon contains Organic raw maca root (6:1 concentrate) 2700mg (equivalent to 16,200mg of regular maca root) and I have been taking 1teaspoon everyday


----------



## MommyV

Lupine- sorry you're going through all that craziness I know that wedding planning can be so crazy and stressful you have to plan and do what is best for oh and try to reasonably keep family happy but they will have to compromise on some things as well I had some issues with my wedding my parents didn't want to pay but wanted fancy things at the wedding but we eventually resolved everything and as for sil she should be thinking about what is best for her baby which is not to be delivered 4weeks early baby could have breathing problems and need to stay in the hospital I hope that she will be patient and let the baby stay in until it's time for him/her to come out


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> Hey :wave: :hugs:
> RANT ALERT!
> So everything is sorted on the wedding front, grandparents arent coming and my waster of a father has said he will pay for my dress but we will see but I dont actually care it will be my day and if they chose to come or pay for anything then good for them but I am more than happy to do it just me and OH, might sneak off and get married just us and then have a wedding reception for everyone else :haha: We already decided we getting married again in 5 years on our 5th wedding anniversary and 10th anniversary of being together, so we can save up for the next 5 years to have a huge OTT wedding that he wants and I am quite happy to have, so not sure how much we gonna put into this wedding if we doing that :) Debating not bothering because I can see there being lots of rows and people getting upset cause others have been invited etc :dohh: Im sure it will get sorted but might end up just getting married alone and using their witnesses and then doing a reception :shrug:
> Stupid OH forgot to make a doctors appointment today so I got to wait again till tomorrow cause they not got any appointments but he is trying to put off going to doctors again which is annoying me cause I think 2 years is more than long enough to wait to go :dohh: Its cause he is embarrassed cause he has had his doc since he was a baby Oh and was at hospital till 2am because SIL is convinced she is in labour and cause they told her it was not labour just pains because she is getting near the end and now she thinks they are lying to her :dohh: she just fed up with being preg (she is 35weeks + 6 days) and wants to have her baby here now cause my friend bought her baby over day before yesterday cause we threw a little engagement party for SIL and she was cuddling with harry who is 2 weeks old and so cute, so now she wants hers to be here. She also had a huge hissy fit at my OH cause she said why you getting married on 25th November? And he said it was because it was our 5th anniversary and she was like oh right you just copying me cause I wanna get married on our anniversary of getting together, even though we have had it planned for 4 years? But she got engaged 2 days ago and apparently we are copying her? Grr, sorry for the long selfish post but Im a angry and needed a rant! :hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxx

:rofl::rofl: not having a good day huh :haha: but glad to hear all is well on the wedding front :hugs: now chillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll x


----------



## lupinerainbow

I swear if i didn't have here to rant i would explode sometimes, i feel so much better already :haha: Yes mommyv i know what you mean about SIL baby but she been estimated 9-10 pound baby at 40weeks and she doesn't want one that is that big and she thinks she has a high pain threshold so feels like an idiot for going to hospital thinking she is in labour when she was having no contractions. She feels ill and cant lay down without discomfort but if she was in labour i'm sure something would be happening more than it is, but she has got another scan tomorrow so hopefully she will stop stressing! I'm not really sure how i feel about her having newborn baby here when i can't even get pg but i suppose i will just have to deal with it :dohh:

xxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

So how are all you today? :blush:

xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

MommyV said:


> Good Evening Ladies,
> 
> Lupine- I'm sorry that your cycles are so painful I hope that the doctor can sort out whatever is wrong and you'll get pg very soon
> 
> Poppy- yay for o I hope that your temps go up and you get a sticky bfp this cycle
> 
> Tink and Coral - sorry that you're having bad mood swings I know that the pregnancy hormones can really make you act crazy
> 
> Damita- When r u planning to test? Is the Maca helping you at all?
> 
> MC- how's everything going?
> 
> How are you feeling Pheobe? I know I keep asking but I was wondering if you were feeling any movement yet?


Hi 
Mommy xx
Hi hun i am fine thanks, i am not not sure if i am getting any movements yet, have had the odd couple of bubbly moments but not sure if thats wind:blush: or not. But saying that i did feel something fluttery last nite. My o/h had a listen on the doppler yesterday and was over the moon, well he was until:baby: did one of his huge swipes and nearly deafened him:rofl::rofl: i let him listen on my mp3 headphones and man u can hear so much more. Got a busy week ahead of me, got mw tom morn then dmw weds and drs fri!! Actually i was wondering, on my last scan i got told off for having a full bladder. Will i need to a full bladder or not for the 20 wk scan in feb?? bit confused as in the letters they say full bladder, then i go and get told off at scan. Hmmmm confused.com:haha:
Anyways enough of me, how are u lovely?? hope alls well with u and urs :hugs: xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Spotting!!! My new name: Spotty Poppy :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Hi ladies btw hope u are all well :hi::hi::hi::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Mine says concentrate 10:1 :thumbup:

aww sorry Lupine :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just got back from the hospital well all my results are fine woopp nothing at all wrong but i have opted for the progesterone test thing were if i get pg i have to phone then stright away to get my progesterone med they are going to fax everything over to my fs and tell him then i have to make an appointment to go and see him so fx now i get pg just got work on loseing weight xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

That's great news Caz :dance:


----------



## MommyV

Pheobe- I bet that you are feeling movement I was for a while and didn't realize it until it was really obvious. I hope that all your appts go well. That is so cute about oh hearing baby's hb and then trying to deafen him.

Damita- Does it say how many mg of concentrated or regular maca root are in each capsule most of the women I have heard of take 2000-3000mg so I think that is concentrated dosage 

Poppy- ugh that crazy spotting go away spotting


----------



## MommyV

I'm glad that everything is well Caz hopefully that means you'll get your bfp very soon.


----------



## phoebe

Hey Caz that is fab news woohoo xxx:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Fantastic news Caz :happydance: hiya pheobe :flower: Think i went with empty bladder at 20wks but didnt at 12wks ( i wouldnt of been able to hold it anyways lol) x


----------



## pk2of8

good morning sweeties :hi:

mommyv i think your chart is looking great!! can't wait to see your test on wed as well! :hugs:

aw lupe :hugs: wedding planning is so very stressful, but it sounds like you'll get it all sorted sweetie. and try not to listen to SIL complaints. she sounds like she's just one of those people that needs a lot of attention. :wacko:

coral, so sorry you're still feeling so sick hun :hugs: hope you get over the ms soon...can't be much longer...

poppy...ugh with the spotting still. blah. i thought yesterday was going to be my last af day, but dh and i :sex: and i think that triggered it again. so still having a "light" day today. day 5. blah. i don't think the spotting will interfere with the spermies sweetie. i've known several people that have gotten pg either during or right at the end of af, so we'll just keep watching your temps and see what happens. :hugs:

tink, you feeling better now sweetie? :hugs:

damita, i hope the maca works for you hun. i think somebody asked me about that or the epo or something...:shrug: i don't remember now, but i tried the epo about 2 cycles ago and i didn't feel like it helped me at all. i think it's just different for everybody, like with the soy b/c i feel that has helped me a lot. anyway, with the epo, i didn't feel an increase in ewcm with that, and i was SIGNIFICANTLY more crampy and bloated with it. but i know one of the side effects of the epo is that it can cause uterine contractions, so that's why you should not take it past ov time. i'm prone to contractions b/c of my experience w/pre-term labor in all of my pg's, so i'm guessing that's why it wasn't good for me. :shrug:

afm, i need to go to the store and get more soy to finish up this cycle. i'll do that this afternoon. have a splitting headache. ugh. also i flipped out at my oldest daughter last night b/c i found out she dropped her BRAND NEW blackberry torch that we bought her for Christmas and cracked the screen in 2 places. she's only had it 3 weeks. :wacko: i felt horrible about being so upset about it afterwards, and i apologized to her, but it was just so frustrating and upsetting to learn she did that, and that she didn't have the protective case on it like she was supposed to, and that she had it in her back pocket like she wasn't supposed to blah blah blah. ugh. otherwise, nothing really going on. kids are home from school today and tomorrow...end of the semester. so just waiting for af to finally shove off and then ov....


----------



## pk2of8

awesome news caz!! :happydance:


----------



## MommyV

ugh PK with dd being irresponsible with the new phone maybe you could have her pay to fix the screen might be a good lesson learned. I hope that af is gone soon and you get a good o this month with lots of bd.


----------



## pk2of8

thanks mommyv... i thought about that with dd, but she doesn't earn money in any way, so i may give her some extra chores to do or something. honestly i feel like my ranting at her was probably punishment enough :blush: she was very upset and sorry. dh and i discussed it of course, and we've all done stupid things every once in a while. i dropped mine in the toilet once at work. :dohh:

edited: i think it was just the combination of it being so new, plus that she had disobeyed me (not maliciously, just irresponsibly), and that we'll have to pay to get it repaired or replaced so soon and money being tight right now b/c i'm still transitioning with my jobs...it just all hit me very hard and she got the brunt of it :blush:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Caz- :happydance: Thats brilliant news! :hugs:
Pk- Oh dear, I can understand why you got angry hopefully it will teach her a lesson though, I am using epo (when I remember it :wacko:) and it appears to have given me more CM but not really more EWCM? So might just take it cause I bought it but not really holding out much hopes for it
Not taking soy this cycle as I wanted to give my body a rest but doing loads of other crap though we just gonna do all that but relax about it as we know now that its not likely to happen without some sort of help :D
MommyV & Damita- I dont suffer from long cycles so could I still use maca because it sounds good but not sure if it would make my cycle really short :dohh:

xxxxx


----------



## MommyV

yes pk chores are also good to help a child learn responsibility hopefully this will help her to be more careful with the things that she has because that was a very very nice gift that you and dh gave her for Christmas


----------



## poppy666

PK have a look on ebay for the parts, i did with my son's phone was a lot cheaper than taking it to be repaired. Kids who'd have em :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, I got told off too. I don't know why exactly but when I drink the amount they say on the letters, my bladder gets HUGE. So huge I am always told to empty it some, and they look at me like I drank a few extra bottles just to be sure.... :haha:

My 20 weeks letter says just a small drink like a glass of water or a cup of tea. I checked it with the woman and she said to be honest, as long as you haven't just been to the loo it should be fine x

Caz, so pleased about your results! hopefully that BFP will be here in no time x

PK i know what you mean about when they break things like that, its so frustrating! Mind you I can't talk also like you, I dropped mine down the toilet on one occasion, and put an open bottle of water in my bag with it on another occasion :haha: x

Lupine, glad the wedding stress is over, and you had your little rant :haha: we all need it sometimes. Rant away :) x


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Tink, it does get confusing when they say 1 thing in the letters and then tell u off at hosp:haha: will just make sure i dont have too much on the day lol. Hope ur feeling much betterer now xxx


----------



## Hopes314

I missed everyone this weekend. I was kinda busy and on top of that the morning sickness has been the worst. Also, I had that sore throat and cold that I thought was going away pretty quickly, and I woke up saturday morning with no voice, and all clogged up with mucus, and some sore throat. Its still here today.. blah. I don't care as long as :baby:is ok. Hopefully the mucus and lost voice is because its really going away this time. For once no dr appointments or anything this week.. OR next week. They are just kinda leaving me alone until my next prenatal appointment February 1st. Andd the wait continues.

I gotta go back and read up on things, I feel like I don't know whats going on on here right now!:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

wow, it's been pretty quiet again :flower: 

yeah, mommyv, i just want her to start thinking a bit more about the value of things and that it's not always that easy to replace things that are more expensive or that they've been irresponsible with. i think she'll learn her lesson from this. 

tink, i think we just get so caught up in dealing with the kids or work or other things in general that we just get absent-minded about those kinds of things sometimes :haha:

poppy, that's a good suggestion, thanks sweetie. altho, i did purchase the insurance for it, thank God. i didn't tell her that yet. i want her to stew over it a bit longer first. i'm so mean... :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Good job you got insurance and i wouldnt tell mine either lol.

Hopes hope you get well soon sweetie :hugs:

Ughhh i got af pains and if it was a normal cycle id be due tomorrow, using Tampons today seen as its a light flow after DTD early hours of today :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

aw poppy that's so gotta suck with the af pains and still bleeding and such. :hugs: i hope it clears up for you very soon! i had to put in another softcup yesterday after we dtd too. eh well. dh has been really good again about remembering to take his vits and he seems very positive, so i'm hoping that's a good sign for us for the rest of the cycle :thumbup:

hopes, poor thing :awww: i hope you get better fast sweetie. miserable to have the ms plus have a cold/be sick. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Got my fingers crossed for you PK... i'll be right behind ya :haha:


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies....

Just stopping in for a quick bit. 

Poppy- so sorry u are still spotting -soooo frustrating!!!!
Coral- I started feeling a bit sick too for no reason....and had a HORRIBLE headache all weekend long- finally had to give in and take tylenol because it was getting so bad.
Hopes- sorry you are sick- feel better soon!
Tink- you better yet?
Phoebe- That is so great if you are feeling movement....I CANNOT wait for that!
Lupine- Wedding stuff can be stressful- but make sure you are enjoying the process too!
MommyV- I will be stalking the thread Wed. for your results!
Damita- how you feeling this cycle?

AFM, I have my monthly doc appt tonight...hoping to hear the heartbeat this time. I will be honest...I will feel pretty nervous if the doc can't find it. I know they can't for some people, but then I will have no reassurance for another month...ughh. So FXing she finds the hb easily for me.
Feeling yucky today...hope I am not getting sick - seems like everyone around me is sick with some kind of cold...


----------



## Damita

I'm okay, but I am bloated and my face has broken out like crazy :( normally I get one before my period but I am like pizza face :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Lew good luck at your appointment but dont freak if its not heard, like you say some cant too early xxx


----------



## LEW32

hmmm Damita - what cd you on?


----------



## Hopes314

damitaaaaa-its not over until af arrives! :) fx!

lew-if you think you are going to be pretty worried if they cant find the heartbeat, maybe you should pick up one of those angelsounds dopplers that all the ladies on here have, they seem to be fairly reliable, and maybe could keep some of your sanity :)


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi girlies:hi:

Poppy- Hope the spotting fecks off soon for you:hugs:

Hopes - Hope you feel better soon sweetie.

Damita - I've almost given up the cycle to hun, only got a diddy bit of pma left, but we're both still in with a chance:hugs:

Lew - fx'd doc finds heartbeat for you.

Pk - Stepson only had he's phone a matter of weeks, then his mum thought it needed washing - in the wasshing machine with all his clothes:haha:

Tink - hope you're feeling a lot better hun

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - I tested again this morn and .....................:bfn::hissy: Have a gut feeling we've done it this month, but head is saying we arn't that lucky. My head is ruling the way at the moment and I'm sending myself crazy, seriously don't know how much longer we can do this


----------



## Hopes314

dm temps are looking lovely though :)


----------



## poppy666

Hang in there DM test tomorrow if you did IP on 8dpo give it 3/4 days for hcg to get through your system :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Ok I'm going to try to remember what I have just read!

Poppy hoPe the bleeding stops asap hun!

Phoebe can't wait to hear how your midwife appointment goes. When I went for my 12 week scan I was bursting and they didn't say anything? But like tink said with the 20 week just don't pee for an hour or so before but no need to drink a lot.

Hopes hope u feel better soon sweetie.

Lew yes if u can find the angel sounds doppler I def recommend it. I have found it much easier to find now and like Phoebe says when the baby move you hear loud blobbing sounds it's cute!

PK sorry you have had a stressful day glad you nave the phone insurance!

Mommyv looking forward to your tests good luck .


----------



## poppy666

Coral its not as if you'd forget what ive talked about, all i go on about its SPOTTING :haha: actually its pissing me off now cos i dunno if af coming or what... im gonna not mention spotting for a whole 2 days now :tease:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

I know you're right poppy:hugs:

Just getting bloody impatient this month:shrug:

Didn't have a great sleep last night, kept waking up coz I was hot, had a hot flush this morning whilst trying to do Daisy's packed lunch!


----------



## poppy666

Awww i know sweetie :hugs: TTC is so frustrating especially when you been trying for a while, just chillax and remember some women dont get their BFPs till later than others, just keep poas :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Daisys_mummy said:


> I know you're right poppy:hugs:
> 
> Just getting bloody impatient this month:shrug:
> 
> Didn't have a great sleep last night, kept waking up coz I was hot, had a hot flush this morning whilst trying to do Daisy's packed lunch!

DM didn't you say it took forever for the tests to show positive with daisy? You may be one of those women who don't show positive bfp til later than normal. Either way my fingers are crossed tightly for you!

Poppy it must be bloody frustrating but don't worry I'm sure it will all settle down very soon.


----------



## Damita

Erm CD47.. bloody hate soy now.. this is getting close to my longest cycle ever! grr!


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> I know you're right poppy:hugs:
> 
> Just getting bloody impatient this month:shrug:
> 
> Didn't have a great sleep last night, kept waking up coz I was hot, had a hot flush this morning whilst trying to do Daisy's packed lunch!
> 
> DM didn't you say it took forever for the tests to show positive with daisy? You may be one of those women who don't show positive bfp til later than normal. Either way my fingers are crossed tightly for you!
> 
> Poppy it must be bloody frustrating but don't worry I'm sure it will all settle down very soon.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: I like how you said BLOODY........... yeah it bloody is :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey all I am about day 17/18 into my cycle and I have really bad lower bad and lower ab cramping and pain Any ideas?? Don't really have it with AF and not due for a while....

But could be due to IBS but doesn't usually hurt there,


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thought I had better comment on my health since everyone keeps asking :haha: Improving but its a slow process. I am still having breathing problems, headaches and feeling exhausted. I have yet to do much more per day than just exist and cook dinner. I kinda just lay here in my PJ's most of the day getting up to do things and then giving up and coming back. Hopeful that I'll be feeling a great deal better in a few days. Thanks for asking after me guys :hugs: x

DM I'm so sorry about the BFN, but I also know nothing I can say will make it any better. Its so hard to keep hoping and being positive. :hugs: x

Hopes, sorry you've been ill and suffering badly with the morning sickness :( either are hard enough to cope with on their own. Wishing you better soon, rest up honey x

Lew, hope your appointment goes well! Try not to worry bout the HB honey. Report back wont you? :hugs: x

Pops, your having a 'bleeding nightmare' :haha: pardon the pun...no that wasn't even funny :hugs: sorry your still bleeding and having pains. FX its stops soon x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Possibly implantation Sleeping Bubs? Does it feel like its coming from there? x


----------



## poppy666

Tink now that was very funny :haha: even tho your ill you've not lost your humour :happydance:

Get better soon :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

sleepingbubs- like tink said i was thinking maybe implantation? or is it not that kind of pain?

prego dingdongs-i still get funny digging feelings where the baby is, i can point to almost exactly where the baby is, and the ultrasound lady confirmed that it was indeed exactly where the baby is. weird? can you guys feel that too? lol


----------



## sleeping bubs

its hard to in point lol all away across really feel a bit of pressure too, and a bit of creamy white cm. TMI sorry it bearable just a dull pain really but it is also right across c-section scar. Think worrying too much may have over stretched


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Any urine symptoms sleeping bubs? if not then sounds a lot like implantation. FX eh? hope it doesn't last long for you :hugs: 

Hopes, yes I have felt right from the start like there's something in there' which of course there was :rofl: x


----------



## sleeping bubs

nope no urine symptoms Well I hoping fx this month keep needing a wee today, hoping will go soon!!


----------



## babydream

Aaah, finally was able to get this page up!!! Been trying for ages.

Anyone watching One Born Every Minute??????

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

yeah I am watching it :wave:


----------



## poppy666

I know im going on butttttttttttttttttttt if af was here now would i get the temp drop and rise i got this morning? Only asking cos ive used 4 tampons today since DTD and dunno if its cos ive irritated my cervix or af is here :dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy my temps do crazyyy things during af. so its possible i guess. but your temps are probably expected to do crazy things for a while, af or not. sorry i cant be much help. however.. 4 tampons!? that seems a lot for a day!


----------



## poppy666

Since we DTD at 1am this morning so say 20hrs but im fussy n change a lot lol... just cried at the water birth awwww


----------



## Hopes314

somebody mentioned mint chocolate chip ice cream on a post i was reading earlier, and it has become something i cannot stop thinking about :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww yes the water birth was lovely :)

Hopes........it was me eating the mint choc chip. I like you was thinking about it for days, then had some after a curry....i regretted it :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops........I'm sorry hun, but there's no way of telling what's going on with you yet. Just try and keep positive :hugs: x

Right I gotta sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep x


----------



## babydream

Well, dh said he will not be present at the birth of his child. Moran!! He nearly got sick watching it. Anyway...

Poppy hunni, i've no idea what's going on with you but i don't use four tampons for my whole af. Mine is only a day and a half anyway. Is it normal for you??

Tink, hope you are getting better xx

Coral, sorry you are still having bad ms. 

Phoebe hi, busy week ahead, eh??? Hope you're okay.

PK, hope dd learnt her lesson but i'm sure she didn't do it intentionally.

DM fx you hun, Damita too!

MC thinking of you hunni, hope you're okay xxxxxxxxxxhugsxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi everyone else, sorry to miss you out xxxxxxx

Well, could not sleep last night at all and was very very hot. boobs still hurt like hell or even worse!!! I had some pinching cramp like pain on the left hand side around my kidney and really bad poking pain only twice for a second on the right side of my abdomen. Ahh i'm not gonna whine anymore, you know exactly how much i need af now :cry:


----------



## babydream

Just got the news that dh's grandma was taken into hospital and was sent home as they can't help her now. Poor dh is keen to travel back home to Albania right now, not sure what's gonna happen. I just called him a moran, ahhhh sorry dh!!!


----------



## Hopes314

babydream:hugs: have you stopped keeping track/opking/temping this cycle since its so far into it? do you know what day you ov'd? really hoping you get some kind of answer soon:hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Awww babydream thats terrible news :hugs: its not been a good few weeks on here with relatives, hope dh is ok xxx


----------



## babydream

Thanks popps, he's emotional, still on the phone talking to relatives. 

I stopped Hopes, i couldn't be bothered anymore. Was no point temping as i was sick, got a +opk on cd21 but seems like i didn't ovulate. so now i'm just waiting for something to happen. Every day is just dragging!!


----------



## LEW32

off to my appt in a mo....will report back but most of u will be in bed I think!

:hugs: prayers for your dh's gran babydream!

See ya later!


----------



## poppy666

Enjoy Lew :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

oh so sorry for dh's grandma babyd. that's ok...you called him a moron before you knew what was going on. :hugs: i hope your af starts very soon too sweetie, so you can move on. i know the limbo is so very frustrating. 

tink, i'm sorry breathing is still hard for you hun, but it does sound like you are just starting to be on the mend. hopefully you're on the up and up now hun :hugs:

lew, i'm sure everything is fine for you sweetie :hugs: 

poppy, maybe you should try the softcups sweetie :shrug: you don't have to change them as often as tampons. just a thought, even though i know you're just wishing the whole dang thing would shove off! :awww:


----------



## poppy666

Will buy some off amazon or buy mooncups over here. Im going to ring EPU again tomorrow im sure its not normal to bleed/spot for nearly 4wks ive only had 3 days out of that not bleeding. Will try to get them to see me this week x


----------



## pk2of8

that sounds good pops. it does seem "not right" for you to be bleeding/spotting for so long. ugh. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulUs

Hi Everyone...
Just thought i'd say hi...My BnB friend Poppy suggested i come over here and meet you all...so here i am lol...
I am in my 2nd month of TTC and hopefully should ovulate this weekend coming. Had a few doubtfull moments of 'what if.....' i think mainly because im 38 this yr but Poppy put me right lol....

Looking foward to meeting you all
xx


----------



## poppy666

Welcome hopefulUs glad you came over, you'll get professional help on here now with charting :haha:

Now i need my bed :hugs:


----------



## hopefulUs

Thank you Poppy...
Talk to u tom...
Sleep well. night
xx


----------



## poppy666

Night sweetie... :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

welcome hopefulUs:hi:


----------



## pk2of8

g'night poppy sweetie :hugs: 

hi hopfulUs! :hi: glad to have you hun :flower:


----------



## mrsamyrach

just to let you all know my nan got the all clear this morning the mass on her ovary and kidney was a cyst x


----------



## LEW32

Evening all,

Just got back from my doc appt- all is well. :baby: had strong heartbeat of 158 :cloud9:

Amy- so glad your nan got the all clear!!!! I hope you can get some relief from your stress now.

Welcome Hopeful! Everyone on here is very nice and helpful so ask away!


----------



## ladybeautiful

YAYY Lew!!! :happydance:

I gotta wait till this Thursday for nuchal screening. Getting soooo restless :(

Amy, good to hear from you. Happy to hear your nan's problem is sorted. Hope you are doing okay.


----------



## lupinerainbow

babydream- sorry to hear about OH gran :hugs: hope everything is okay!
Amy- Nice to hear everything is okay! So happy for you bet thats a huge weight off your shoulders! :hugs:
Lew- :happydance: Yay! Thats brilliant :hugs:
Ladyb- I wouldn't worry too much hun i'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

amy!! :hugs: so glad you let us know sweetie. that's such great news about your nan. how's your dh doing sweetie? hopefully, you'll have a more relaxed cycle this time. we've missed you sweetie :hugs::kiss:

lew, great news about :baby: ding dong :happydance: 

ladyb, i'm sure you're lo is just fine too! :hugs:

lupe, how are you feeling tonight sweetie? :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

lew- yay so glad baby is doing well!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey PK i'm feeling okay, just having some time on my own i did go to bed with OH but he was in an annoying mood and cause i'm stressed i don't find it funny so ended up in a row so i came downstairs to chill out and he will come down when he has calmed down to sort things out.. was nothing serious just a silly little row so will be forgotten in the morning but we just need a bit of time to cool off then we will go for cigarette together then he will go to bed and i will sit on here for a while longer :haha:
How are you?

xxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

aw yeah those kind of silly arguments don't hurt anything. it's just a way to vent and relieve the tension. it's good you can have them and get back to being affectionate with each other. and sometimes it's good to walk away and have some time to yourself to just think and process :hugs: it's all good

hopes, how've you been feeling tonight sweetie? any better?


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning Ding Dongs :wave:
> 
> Its a wet and miserable day here
> 
> Mommyv awaiting new temp, it almost to test time honey!
> 
> Damita is maca meant to cause any unwanted symptoms? hope not for you x
> 
> DM will you still wait to test? any new symptoms? x
> 
> Pops, did you get s :spermy: top up? :haha:
> 
> MC, continued prayers that you and your family will be wrapped in Gods comfort blanket. x
> 
> Looking forward to catching up with the rest of you today. What's everyone doing? x

thats one of the nicest things ive read for ages...thank you tink xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well G'morning DD's :wave:

Nice to see Amy popping back with good news :) So pleased! Bout time you got some good news to keep you going. x

Lew, see what was you worrying about? :haha: glad you heard bubba, it makes a big difference to have these little bits of reassurance doesn't it. That's the most beautiful sound on earth isn't it? x

LadyB, When I had my scan I spend the whole week unable to do very much except wait for the scan. You just think of it constantly don't you? FX the weeks fly's x

Lupine, I have them arguments with DH too :haha: I think its healthy x

BabyD, sorry to hear about DH's nan, I'll be thinking of you all. x

Hopes, any better today? x

Poppy, hows the knicker situation going? x

MC Persistently praying still, missing you here also x

I got me an orange and a cute new baby on my ticker :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww MC :hugs: When I have been through grief, and have been prayed for, that was how I felt. Wrapped in Gods comfort blanket. So I pray for that same thing for people I know are feeling the same way cause it was just what I needed x


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: tink and to all dingdongs that have sent kind words on FB and here, i just cry alot. my gran was a hard but funny old lady(98years old), she started looking for her mum and dad towards the end ,she heard them calling her, and i think she found them at 720pm on thursday...i hope she is finally pain and discomfort free now, i miss her...............:cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:cry: :hug: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

Morning Girlssss.. hope your all ok..i have been abit down recently due to the witch arriving when she was definetly unwanted, im sure our time will come..ive been thinking because i had a MC in a previous relationship and i dont no whether to be worried about getn preg agen incase i lose another i couldnt bare that again..im sure im just being silly but i keep thinking of it and i suffer from anxiety so it affects me badly :( sorry about the little rant i just needed someone to talk to about it...But on a good note :) i hope all of you PG girlies are doing goodand i hope all you TTC'ers get your BFP's soon :D x


----------



## poppy666

Morning ding dongs :flower:

MC (( big hugs)) im sooooooooooo sorry sweetie, miss you :kiss::hugs:

Amy nice to hear your nan on the mend and hope your doing ok :hugs:

Lew fab news bet on your on top of the world now :cloud9::happydance:

HJ sorry witch go you :hugs:

Tink hurray for an orange not far off the half way mark now lovely :happydance:

afm feck knows so pissed off, think this is actually my af.. had a bath last night and bleeding tapered off, but middle of the night had to go use a stupid tampon n painkillers. Temp dropped this morning but not sure if thats reliable source atm :shrug: If af id be due practically today/tomorrow 28 days it would be since MC.

So dunno if to start ticker again :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

Morning,

Lew so happy you hard the babies heartbeat, now you can relax a little.:hugs:

Mc so sorry about your nan:hugs:

Amy glad your nan has the all clear.

Poppy I don't really know what to say, I'm just as confused as you are. I think you should speak to the doc and see if everything is ok:hugs:

Ladyb good luck for Thursday Hun, I'm sure all is fine though. It is exciting isn't it:happydance:

Hezvi sorry about your previous mc, try not to worry I had one with my first pregnancy and went on to have have two children and I'm pregnant with my third now:hugs:

Morning tink! After I had the flu I felt tired for a couple of weeks so its prob a mixture of the flu and the pneumonia, hope u feel back to normal soon sweet:hugs:

Baby hope af shows soon so u can move on and get your testing done.

Lupine, as af lefts yet? Hope you are ok

Hi PK, hopes, china, phoebe caz, sleeping, Jen, dm and anyone else i may of missed.:hugs: oh and welcome hopeful:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Well just rang EPU 'they useless' again they said its my period... i said ' i rang regarding fresh bleeding last week' she just said that could just be from the procedure ' generally you get it 3wks after' but because its 28 days since i MC'd it will be my af :shrug:

Got to see how this week goes now if it dont tail off after 7 days got to go up to be seen x Soooooooooooo another flipping ticker :growlmad:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww MC I am so sorry about your gran :hugs: I hope you and your family are coping okay :hugs: :kiss: xxxx
HJ Sorry the witch got you, keep up pma for this cycle!
Poppy- Im sorry they arent helping you yet :hugs: but at least now you know you have a time frame to stop bleeding and then they will do something for you, you just have to get through the next week :hugs:
Coral- Not yet she should go tomorrow or next day :thumbup: hate having long AF :( 
Welcome hopeful!
Hey to all other ding dongs :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Ive decided im just gonna have :sex::sex::sex: everytime i dont bleed if i get my BFP leave it to EPU to date cos i wont have a clue :rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Well just rang EPU 'they useless' again they said its my period... i said ' i rang regarding fresh bleeding last week' she just said that could just be from the procedure ' generally you get it 3wks after' but because its 28 days since i MC'd it will be my af :shrug:
> 
> Got to see how this week goes now if it dont tail off after 7 days got to go up to be seen x Soooooooooooo another flipping ticker :growlmad:

Hi Poppy, sorry to hear ur still having a hard time of it with the bleeding and spotting hun. I wish it would leave u be so u can get on with life again. i'm not sure if it'll help or not, but i have been going thru my old diary regarding my bleeding after mmc. It looks like ur going thru a very similar time to what i did. My bleeding started 20/12, which got increasingly heavier until the mc on 01/01 and continued all the way until 07/01. With light spotting days on and off until i had a small bleed on 16/01 for a week, i also finally became a bfn then too. Which then stopped with some odd spotting again. Then on 29/01 i had a small bleed for 3 days, then nothing at all apart from cramps and aches, which i thought were af coming. But that did not arrive until 11/02 and that was a complete bitch of a time unti 15/02. Then i had nothing at all until the 12/03 which i then classed as a proper af. I dont want to put a dampener on things but ur body has gone thru a majorly traumatic event and possibly will take its time to heal from it. Maybe ur body needs to completely clear away everything in order for ur womb to heal and regain the lining again for ur next pg hun. I dont know if this is or will be of any use to u. But i just wanted to share what happened to me hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Pheobe that must of been very hard for you to read that diary and i apprieciate it and your right it does sound very similar to what im going through, thank you sweetie for doing that for me :hugs::hugs:

Im just going to try relax and leave my body to do what it needs to, if its af then good if not so be it :kiss:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Pheobe that must of been very hard for you to read that diary and i apprieciate it and your right it does sound very similar to what im going through, thank you sweetie for doing that for me :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Im just going to try relax and leave my body to do what it needs to, if its af then good if not so be it :kiss:

No problemo my dear, i just thought it may help. And besides thats what we do, we're not called team ding dong for nothing:hugs: i know how it feels when all u want is to be back on track only too well. It becomes an all consuming focus and desire. Things will get there i know that now. Its just a nuisance that our bodies dont play ball when we want them to:hugs::kiss:xxx


----------



## phoebe

:happydance::thumbup::flower: for ur orange Tink xxx


----------



## poppy666

I know my OH thinks ive lost the plot going on about spotting/bleeding :haha: but its taken over my life atm and need to try move on and be semi normal :dohh:

Thanks anyways, now i need food lol x


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> I know my OH thinks ive lost the plot going on about spotting/bleeding :haha: but its taken over my life atm and need to try move on and be semi normal :dohh:
> 
> Thanks anyways, now i need food lol x

I know that feeling too well sweetie, my poor OH went thru that too. and its not a case of simply moving on, we just simply need closure and to know and feel everything will be alright. Enjoy ur lunch, i am just about to ram-raid the kitchen too :haha:x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, trying to find out more to be able to help you went back to this site, have you seen this page? :hugs:https://www.pregnancyloss.info/waitingforaf.htm

Hevzii, we all understand how the first few days of your cycle feel honey :hugs: you don't need to apologise. I endured quite a few months of that myself, but you will get there! You might also like to look at the site I just refurred Pops to, it may answer some of your questions https://pregnancyloss.info/ There really should be no reason why you should have to endure another miscarriage. In respect to your coming cycle how about finding out exactly when you O so you can make sure you time your BDing at the right time? You can do this by peeing on OPK's to detect your LH surge (the hormone which stimulates the release of your egg). If you do that you could try the sperm meets egg plan which helps time your BDing. Info on that site I just gave you. Let us know if you want any advice hun, I did it all TTC except take any suppliants or medication, but some of the others have dabbled in those if you want to know about them x

Lupine, hey hun, if af getting lighter/gone? x

Coral, morning babe :wave: hows you today x

I took a bump pic this morning cause I'm getting FAT :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Phoebe! how are you honey. I agree, such a nice thing to do for Pops. Must have been so hard x


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,

MC- I'm so sorry about your Grandma. I'll be praying for you. I'm not your facebook friend so I missed that info on facebook. I lost a Grandma I was very close to a little over two years now and I still think of her often she was such a wonderful woman.

Poppy- ((hugs)) I really hope that all this spotting and bleeding get sorted out for you soon

Tink- yay I can't wait to see another bump pic

Pheobe- that was so kind of you to post that information for Poppy you are so sweet

DM- have you tested again? 

Hi to everybody else babydream, Lew Coral ladyb, ChinaGirl new ladies Hevezii and Hopeful

asfm- temps are still up nicely today and I'm just waiting to test I really hope I get a line tomorrow but I didn't get anything with either of my previous pregnancies until 12 and 14dpo so I don't feel too confident


----------



## phoebe

Hi Tink, I am well tyvm, back from mw and it went really well. She was pleased about the smoking thing and we had a listen to :baby: the heart rate was 156bpm and was really active and kicking, i even felt the massive kick when she/he was trying to get away from her :haha: i was practically skipping up the road:happydance::happydance: 

How are u feeling now? congrats on ur orange and new baby on ticker :happydance:
It was a bit sad to read my diary, but wanted to share with Pops my experience and to let her know that even though its so very frustrating to be bleeding and spotting like this, that whats happening is also normal xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

15 weeks and getting fatter :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3333-1.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MommyV

very cute bump Tink

how exciting Pheobe that you're sure you felt the baby move. I always loved feeling my babies kick it's completely amazing. Are you going to find out the baby's sex? When do you get that scan? nosey me haha


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> 15 weeks and getting fatter :haha:

DING DONG :thumbup::winkwink::happydance: XXXX


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That's great news Phoebe! yes I can feel movement when using the doppler, i think its cause I can hear the movement so it helps to recognise it, plus its almost like a kick against the probe :haha: Can't really feel anything normally although i can feel something going on....:haha: which of course there is. You've done so well with the smoking too! how longs it been now? x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladeis,
Welcome hopeful:flower:

@MC, Hun I am so sorry about your nan. My heart goes out to you & your famiy. Just know that she is in an awesome place place right now, and she will ALWAYS be with you:hugs:

@mrsamy, so glad your nan is getting better, & I hope your doing okay:flower: 

@Lew congrats on your scan:flower:

Shoot....somebody else had a scan coming up...I can't remember atm..damn it...my brain is not with it this morning....

:hugs:to all my other ding dongs....

asfm...I got my :af: :happydance:NOT:growlmad: A day late
So, I figured out I'm not doing enough of :sex: So, am I supposed to dtd before I O?? And will prenatal vitamins help?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, that took me back to Max and Paddy's road to nowhere.....bet now I've said that nobody will know what I'm talking about :haha: Ding Dong.

Mommyv, your charts looking fab, when's first test? tomorrow? x


----------



## phoebe

MommyV said:


> very cute bump Tink
> 
> how exciting Pheobe that you're sure you felt the baby move. I always loved feeling my babies kick it's completely amazing. Are you going to find out the baby's sex? When do you get that scan? nosey me haha

Hi Mommy:hi::hi: xxx
I have my next scan on 11/02 which is my O/H's birthday :happydance: i would love to find out the sex so then i can really go to town with the shopping:winkwink: so i hope the baby presents his/herself really nicely hehe!! Although my O/H is convinced its a boy, i dont know why but i am kind of leaning that way too:shrug: but then again only the scan will tell hehe!! I hope ur well, did i see that ur due to test soon? xxx


----------



## poppy666

Woohooo Tink your getting fat :haha:

Awww pheobe that must of been an amazing experience for you :happydance: i didnt feel korben kick till 17/18wks more like flutters till after 20wks.

CG hugs sweetie and yes before you 0v if you can, your using OPKs???

MommyV you testing today??? excited muchly :haha:

edited Tink yes thanks ive seen that website, i put myself in the 'A less common, but still normal bracket' xx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Phoebe, that took me back to Max and Paddy's road to nowhere.....bet now I've said that nobody will know what I'm talking about :haha: Ding Dong.
> 
> Mommyv, your charts looking fab, when's first test? tomorrow? x

i loved that programme hehe!! it's almost 6 weeks now xxx:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh yes! Welcome Hopeful! sorry my brain is a bit of a nightmare :haha: x

China, :hugs: :hug: :hugs: Yes you should BD before O, sperm can last a few days in there, so you build a 'stockpile' for the egg when its released. Also, how do you feel about opks? I'm just wondering if you O earlier or later than you think? It just might help you get to know what your body does at what time x


----------



## phoebe

Oh yes i forgot to say hi to HopefulUs too doh!!!
Hi hun and welcome :hi::hi: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: I also watched Phoenix nights, I have them on DVD. We have a working mens club local where DH has been a member for donkeys years. We pop in a few times a year with the kids just for the hell of it. Its just like the Phoenix club x


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> :wave::hi: ladeis,
> Welcome hopeful:flower:
> 
> @MC, Hun I am so sorry about your nan. My heart goes out to you & your famiy. Just know that she is in an awesome place place right now, and she will ALWAYS be with you:hugs:
> 
> @mrsamy, so glad your nan is getting better, & I hope your doing okay:flower:
> 
> @Lew congrats on your scan:flower:
> 
> Shoot....somebody else had a scan coming up...I can't remember atm..damn it...my brain is not with it this morning....
> 
> :hugs:to all my other ding dongs....
> 
> asfm...I got my :af: :happydance:NOT:growlmad: A day late
> So, I figured out I'm not doing enough of :sex: So, am I supposed to dtd before I O?? And will prenatal vitamins help?

Sorry to hear af got u hun boo!:growlmad: I agree with Tink about bd'ing b4 O. I used to when i started to get the merest hint of colour on an opk. And greedy cow that i am used the softcups after :sex: for up to 8 hours at a time, then have a break of a few minutes then insert another softcup with a dash of conceive+ for another good old soak and swoosh around the tubes :haha: xxx


----------



## China girl

I have tried using OPK's...I guess I'm not using them enough or when to use them.


----------



## phoebe

Peter Kay is brilliant :haha: i only have to look at his face then i'm in giggles xx


----------



## poppy666

CG This is a good site and has a chart when to start using them x

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#8

edited i do mine at 2pm and 9pm now x


----------



## China girl

My OB said I needed to take prenatal vits, but I have not...I guess I will be going out this week and get some. I am already taking a B-complete with folic acid...I need an energy boost:haha:


----------



## phoebe

China get a load of opks in and use twice daily hun, thats what i did. I did a morning and early evening test. I carried on using them as i never ever got a peak on my cbfm, and they say the LH surge only peaks for a short amount of time xx:hugs:


----------



## China girl

Okay, let me just get this right...my cycle is 29 days...so by that chart I should start OPK's on day 12. I just want to make sure I'm reading this right


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> My OB said I needed to take prenatal vits, but I have not...I guess I will be going out this week and get some. I am already taking a B-complete with folic acid...I need an energy boost:haha:

Go get them girly, i swear it worked for me, after i had my mmc i continued to take folic acid and pregnacare daily in my time ttc. It ca't hurt and like u say it may give u the energy boost too xx


----------



## poppy666

Yes my cycle is 28 days so i start on CD11 but been testing a bit earlier with my body..


----------



## TTC2308

Hi Girls....
I have a question......

Doctor called yesterday afternoon with my U/S results. I have lots of gallstones and have an appointment tomorrow to schedule surgery to take my gallbladder out. Has any of you had this done? Can you tell me a little about your experience if you have? 

Thanks in advance.

A little worried about surgery


----------



## China girl

Got it...Thanks ladies:flower:

Sorry, TTC I have never had major surgery done


----------



## PJ32

TTC2308 said:


> Hi Girls....
> I have a question......
> 
> Doctor called yesterday afternoon with my U/S results. I have lots of gallstones and have an appointment tomorrow to schedule surgery to take my gallbladder out. Has any of you had this done? Can you tell me a little about your experience if you have?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> A little worried about surgery

Hay TTC, OUUUUUUUUCH I feel your pain hunny. I had mine out 4 years ago, thank the lord. Poor you, it's best to get it out. the only thing that was crap after was they fill you up with air during the surgery which is painful afterwards, (and leaves you a little windy) make sure you take stretchy trousers with you as you will be the size of a beachball afterwards. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry, I don't have first hand experience either. I'm sure they will talk you through all the implications of the surgery at your appointment hun. It may well be a slow recovery and like PJ said, take comfy clothes with you. It will be a relief for you to be free of it I am sure! x

PJ how are you honey? :hugs: x


----------



## TTC2308

Thank you girls..... 
PJ- if you dont mind me asking, did you have symptoms before you had yours taken out? Thanks for telling me about stretchy clothes...I didnt think of that. My symptoms are bloating, sharp pains in lower abdomen, and indigestion.

I also find out the results of my blood work today. It will tell me if I have PCOS.


----------



## pk2of8

TTC i'm sorry to hear you have to have surgery hun. i've never had experience with that either. :hugs:

girls, i am having a TOTAL freak out here. ..... my former employer finally disconnected me from their email system, but apparently they wiped my entire phone in the process AND THEY DIDN'T WARN ME BEFOREHAND THAT THEY WERE DOING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! and to make matters worse i can't find the flipping wire to connect to my computer to try to restore some of the settings but i've lost EVERYTHING i had on it. all 200+ contacts. my entire calendar, all my notes, EVERYTHING. thank God i didn't lose my pictures, but that's only b/c it's saved to the memory card and not the phone itself. i am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pissed off right now :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: the leaset they could have done was warn me so i could have been prepared to have it totally backed up. i can't even page my husband to ask him where the freakin' wire is b/c i don't have his blasted pin #. arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh all of the new contacts i've made for my new job...all of them LOST. oh God.


----------



## PJ32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Sorry, I don't have first hand experience either. I'm sure they will talk you through all the implications of the surgery at your appointment hun. It may well be a slow recovery and like PJ said, take comfy clothes with you. It will be a relief for you to be free of it I am sure! x
> 
> PJ how are you honey? :hugs: x

Hi Tink

Doing alright today thanks. Feeling alot more positive about things. How are you doing now? :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

OMG PK that is terrible what they've done... is this a contract phone you got off your last employer?


----------



## TTC2308

pk2of8 said:


> TTC i'm sorry to hear you have to have surgery hun. i've never had experience with that either. :hugs:
> 
> girls, i am having a TOTAL freak out here. ..... my former employer finally disconnected me from their email system, but apparently they wiped my entire phone in the process AND THEY DIDN'T WARN ME BEFOREHAND THAT THEY WERE DOING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! and to make matters worse i can't find the flipping wire to connect to my computer to try to restore some of the settings but i've lost EVERYTHING i had on it. all 200+ contacts. my entire calendar, all my notes, EVERYTHING. thank God i didn't lose my pictures, but that's only b/c it's saved to the memory card and not the phone itself. i am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pissed off right now :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: the leaset they could have done was warn me so i could have been prepared to have it totally backed up. i can't even page my husband to ask him where the freakin' wire is b/c i don't have his blasted pin #. arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh all of the new contacts i've made for my new job...all of them LOST. oh God.

Sorry to hear you are having a bad day :hugs:

What kind of phone did you have? If it is a smart phone, they back up automatically everynight to your account. I have a droidx and mine does....hope this helps.


----------



## PJ32

TTC2308 said:


> Thank you girls.....
> PJ- if you dont mind me asking, did you have symptoms before you had yours taken out? Thanks for telling me about stretchy clothes...I didnt think of that. My symptoms are bloating, sharp pains in lower abdomen, and indigestion.
> 
> I also find out the results of my blood work today. It will tell me if I have PCOS.

Aww hun, I feel for you its the pits. I had the worst pain in my chest, it actually made my heart wobble on ecgs. It has to be the worst pain ever. I couldnt eat anything fatty at all. My GB had shrivled up in the end and was so infected not nice. once they took it out i was fine again much to my relief. 

The post op bloat was really painful so ask about some painkillers that take the pain away, I was on Tramadol for a while which is lovely stuff :thumbup: and hobbled around like a little old woman every time I laughed.

Good luck with the blood results today hun, FXd all is well. :hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

PJ32 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you girls.....
> PJ- if you dont mind me asking, did you have symptoms before you had yours taken out? Thanks for telling me about stretchy clothes...I didnt think of that. My symptoms are bloating, sharp pains in lower abdomen, and indigestion.
> 
> I also find out the results of my blood work today. It will tell me if I have PCOS.
> 
> Aww hun, I feel for you its the pits. I had the worst pain in my chest, it actually made my heart wobble on ecgs. It has to be the worst pain ever. I couldnt eat anything fatty at all. My GB had shrivled up in the end and was so infected not nice. once they took it out i was fine again much to my relief.
> 
> The post op bloat was really painful so ask about some painkillers that take the pain away, I was on Tramadol for a while which is lovely stuff :thumbup: and hobbled around like a little old woman every time I laughed.
> 
> Good luck with the blood results today hun, FXd all is well. :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope so. I just rang the doctor and my results are in, but the girl that answered the phone said she would have a nurse call me back with the results. AAARRRGGGHHHH I hate waiting. That was an hour ago.


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:hi:Girlies

China - sorry af got ya girlie:hugs:

Poppy - sorry you're having a messed up cycle:hugs:

Amy - Woohoo Glad nan got the all clear, thats great news sweetie.

TTC - Can't help you about the opp question, but hope all goes well!

Pk - Oh no, can you get the new contacts back sweetie. Thats bad for them to do that with out warning.

Hi to anyone I've missed!

ASF - PMA has made a return:happydance: had a dip in temps this morning:shrug: but then read that you can implant as late as 12dpo also found some info about night sweats/flushes the evening before implanting, We shall see:blush:


----------



## lupinerainbow

TTC- I have never had an operation either but I just wanted to send you lots of luck! :hugs:
PJ- Glad to hear you feeling more positive :hugs:
PK- Oh my, cannot believe they have done that to you! Do you not have any of your contacts backed up? Do they not have it backed up their end? :hugs: 
DM- :happydance: for PMA! Goodluck!
ASFM- SIL is an angry lady, she went to get her 36week scan and baby is 7 pounds 13 already, she has got pgp and ligament pains and the rate baby is putting on weight it will be 10pound by the time she delivers but they are not doing anything for her even though baby heart rate is going between 76 bpm up to 200 bpm and she is in agony :/ and she really doesnt want to have a caesarean as she is 5ft 8 and is 22 stone something she is a bigger lady so it will take longer to heal and be harder for them anyway  her mum has rang consultant to see why they are not doing anything because she doesnt want her to lose another baby especially not this far along so if consultant doesnt do something she is going to pay for private consultation 


xxxxx


----------



## PJ32

TTC2308 said:


> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you girls.....
> PJ- if you dont mind me asking, did you have symptoms before you had yours taken out? Thanks for telling me about stretchy clothes...I didnt think of that. My symptoms are bloating, sharp pains in lower abdomen, and indigestion.
> 
> I also find out the results of my blood work today. It will tell me if I have PCOS.
> 
> Aww hun, I feel for you its the pits. I had the worst pain in my chest, it actually made my heart wobble on ecgs. It has to be the worst pain ever. I couldnt eat anything fatty at all. My GB had shrivled up in the end and was so infected not nice. once they took it out i was fine again much to my relief.
> 
> The post op bloat was really painful so ask about some painkillers that take the pain away, I was on Tramadol for a while which is lovely stuff :thumbup: and hobbled around like a little old woman every time I laughed.
> 
> Good luck with the blood results today hun, FXd all is well. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. I just rang the doctor and my results are in, but the girl that answered the phone said she would have a nurse call me back with the results. AAARRRGGGHHHH I hate waiting. That was an hour ago.Click to expand...

:hugs: hun, the receptionist is not qualified to deliver any results so don't worry about that. I am sure the nurse will call soon xx


----------



## coral11680

hi girls,

Pj hi hun:hugs: glad you are feeling a little better.

TTC sorry no experience with gallbladder removal but when i had my csection i had the bad gas/air trapped that PJ was mentioning. Hope it all goes well hun:hugs:

DM :happydance: for PMA!

Mommyv you too good luck testing:happydance:

Lupine hope SIL sorts it all out, are they scanning her again? Maybe they will scan again next week to see how much baby has grown?

PK that is terrible I hope there is a way to get back the contacts hun


----------



## Hopes314

Poppy:hugs:

MC-I'm sorry for your loss:cry: I know it sounds so generic, but I really mean it.:hugs::hugs:

TTC-ive never had any major surgeries so I can't really help you out with your gallbladder questions, but I have worried myself a few times about my gallbladder to be honest. A couple times I had severe bloating and abdominal pain and indigestion and like.. yucky burps? like everything is just hanging out in there and not moving. I posted on here freaking out the first time it happened. Since then it only happened one other time and not at all since being pregnant so I'm trying to forget about it for now, I know that sounds terrible:dohh: I hope it is just a relief for you to know the problem and get a solution. Hopefully you're PCOS results will be on the phone for you soon and all is well!


----------



## Hopes314

Lupine- thats sad about your SIL, its horrible that they wont step in when there is a crisis like that. The fact is they could get the baby out relatively safely anytime now, and if there is too much going on in there, :baby: might be safer outside mommy now! I feel sooo strongly about that. My SIL had a baby some months ago and towards the end, "she" lol was just not the optimum environment for the baby anymore. She started going into preterm labor way early and toward the very end, baby came more than a month early but was just fine and safer that way really. Hopefully they get this sorted out fast while baby and momma are still OK!:hugs:

Tink-congrats on the orange:happydance: I feel a little confused about some of the food sizes on our tickers. I noticed that someone was an avocado (phoebe i think?) and was farther along than you.. maybe I just have some wildddd fruits and veggies where I live.. but.. my oranges are WAY bigger than my avocados:shrug::haha: I'm thinking we have some kind of dinky little off-season avocado or something in my fridge:haha: Anyway, lovely bump! I'm jealous!


----------



## Hopes314

As for me- I'm having a little bit of a hard time latelyy. I know you guys problems are much bigger with your families and husbands really, so my little worries sometimes just sound silly to me. But I feel like everything is REALLY taking a toll on me, I feel like this is almost too much for my body sometimes. I'm off school and not working and no LOs to take care of so its me at home by myself all day, but I can't manage to do ANYTHING. I sleep more than 12 hours a night, sometimes as much as 16. When I wake up I just vomit and think about how hungry and tired I am. I spend most of the day laying in bed and by evening when my husband gets home, I feel so tired and so hungry all at once that I don't know whether to just fall asleep wherever I happen to be, or try to force myself to get up and eat something. I haven't even been able to do the dishes for like 3 days because it makes me throw up. I don't think husband fully understands but he tries. Ive also been SOOOO moody, I feel like I have such a nasty little temper. Every little thing sets me off, so husband and I have been having little fights. I feel like I'm not offering a very good environment for :baby: to grow big and strong and it makes me feel guilty. I've already gained 5 lbs even with all the throwing up and sleeping and all, but I just feel sooo weak all the time. And then of course to make matters worse I've had the cold but fortunately thats almost gone. Sorry for that crazy story, it somehow feels better just to type it out though.:wacko:


----------



## PJ32

Hopes314 said:


> As for me- I'm having a little bit of a hard time latelyy. I know you guys problems are much bigger with your families and husbands really, so my little worries sometimes just sound silly to me. But I feel like everything is REALLY taking a toll on me, I feel like this is almost too much for my body sometimes. I'm off school and not working and no LOs to take care of so its me at home by myself all day, but I can't manage to do ANYTHING. I sleep more than 12 hours a night, sometimes as much as 16. When I wake up I just vomit and think about how hungry and tired I am. I spend most of the day laying in bed and by evening when my husband gets home, I feel so tired and so hungry all at once that I don't know whether to just fall asleep wherever I happen to be, or try to force myself to get up and eat something. I haven't even been able to do the dishes for like 3 days because it makes me throw up. I don't think husband fully understands but he tries. Ive also been SOOOO moody, I feel like I have such a nasty little temper. Every little thing sets me off, so husband and I have been having little fights. I feel like I'm not offering a very good environment for :baby: to grow big and strong and it makes me feel guilty. I've already gained 5 lbs even with all the throwing up and sleeping and all, but I just feel sooo weak all the time. And then of course to make matters worse I've had the cold but fortunately thats almost gone. Sorry for that crazy story, it somehow feels better just to type it out though.:wacko:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Aww Hopes :hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I gotta read back in a sec, but here's a rather quiet recording of bubba's HB, need to find a way to record it better.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7ynkxtBQQo


----------



## poppy666

Awww Tink thats a lovely sound :kiss:


----------



## PJ32

Awwww Tink, it never fails to make you smile. I love that sound xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

tink the heartbeat sounds amazing! was it always that clear on the angelsounds? Ordering mine tomorrow I think..


----------



## coral11680

big hugs:hugs: hopes, I'm pretty sure you will feel better soon as you get closer to the second trimester hun. And yes avacadoes in the UK tend to be bigger than the US from my experience:haha:

Tink love the recording its so cute. Hopes it is that clear hun. Tink have you noticed when listening that you will hear loud blubbing sounds, I think its the baby:baby: kicking! :awww:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes miles better with the headphones! I heard it as clear as that at 9 weeks. Now I just seem to be able to hear it in a wider area. Its great, I really recommend it!

Hopes, you really mustn't fell guilty. A large percentage of women in the first tri feel exactly the same :hugs: I personally can totally relate to your feelings. With my health problems I have also felt like that since before pregnancy and its very hard to deal with. I think you just have to be a little easier on yourself, and take things day to day. Its perfectly understandable honey xxxxx

PK, OMG what a nightmare! I really hope you find a solution soon......cricky surely there must be a way to get them back?

PK glad your hanging in there hun, been thinking of you :hugs:

Eaaaaaaaak forgot what else......


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine, I had a similar experience with my babies who were all very big. Hopefully they will keep a close eye on her baby. Are they monitoring her regularly? The best place for bubba at that stage is usually in the womb even though they are big their lungs may not be ready for delivery. For me I had to go in for monitoring, and they took careful note of what the HR did when the baby was active or I was having braxton hicks. I also had a kick chart and had to ring the labour ward if i had fewer than a certain ammount of kicks. I ended up hanging on till after my due date with them all which was pretty miserable but best for them. FX they make the right decisions for her x

TTC, fx for your results honey x


----------



## PJ32

Right then ladies, I need to add some cycle buddies back on the signature, anyone mind if I tag along with them?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup Coral, I hear them :happydance: pretty sure that's movement too. So PRECIOUS :) could listen all day x


----------



## coral11680

yeah its precious! Congrats on the orange:happydance: when do you see the midwife again?


----------



## lupinerainbow

She has to have scans every 2 weeks anyway so i guess they will do one again in 2 weeks then decide but it annoying keep taking her to hospital to be told everything is fine but i suppose that is a bit selfish cause i will prob be the same, she possibly just fed up with waiting but i suppose it must be safe or they wouldn't be doing it. Tink did you manage to deliver naturally with big babies? and aww that hearbeat is so lovely!

xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Lupine, im not sure how accurate the scans are with weight, but my daughter was 8 lbs 13 oz and delivered naturally. The baby isnt considered full term until 37 weeks so best to wait til after then. Maybe on her next scan they will be more open to induction.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Probably she is just impatient and in pain and she likes to think she knows best thats all :haha: I'm sure the consultant will put her at rest when he rings her back :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Well i had scan all through 3rd tri with rhys cos they thought he was gonna be a 5lb'er he was 7lb 14oz 5 pounder my ass x


----------



## poppy666

PJ32 said:


> Right then ladies, I need to add some cycle buddies back on the signature, anyone mind if I tag along with them?

Am i ok to put you on mine? :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup I delivered them naturally, and I'm not exactly big myself. I must admit it was hard going first time round and I told a long long time delivering. But it was ok cause I had an epidural.....might be something she should consider if the baby is very big as a. its likely she will take longer and be more painful and b. once its set up she's ready for a C section should it come to that. With the other babies I actually think their weight helped labour and they were quite easy and I managed on gas and air. I do feel for her, I was in tears most days and begging for induction also :haha: awwww it will be over for her soon x

Coral, midwife Thursday :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup scans aren't ever 100% with correct sizing :haha: and my first was smaller than they expected :)


----------



## Hopes314

my SIL had her baby at 36wk1day and the baby was a tiny bit over 7 lbs!! that is.. alarming! Big babies runs in DH's family, he and his siblings were all over 10 lbs, as was his sisters baby.

EDIT* I think I meant, as his sister's baby WOULD HAVE been over 10 lbs, had it not arrived a month early.


----------



## phoebe

TTC2308 said:


> Hi Girls....
> I have a question......
> 
> Doctor called yesterday afternoon with my U/S results. I have lots of gallstones and have an appointment tomorrow to schedule surgery to take my gallbladder out. Has any of you had this done? Can you tell me a little about your experience if you have?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> A little worried about surgery

Hi TTC, 
I have no experience of surgery, but wanted to wish u all the best and hope u make a speedy recovery xxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> As for me- I'm having a little bit of a hard time latelyy. I know you guys problems are much bigger with your families and husbands really, so my little worries sometimes just sound silly to me. But I feel like everything is REALLY taking a toll on me, I feel like this is almost too much for my body sometimes. I'm off school and not working and no LOs to take care of so its me at home by myself all day, but I can't manage to do ANYTHING. I sleep more than 12 hours a night, sometimes as much as 16. When I wake up I just vomit and think about how hungry and tired I am. I spend most of the day laying in bed and by evening when my husband gets home, I feel so tired and so hungry all at once that I don't know whether to just fall asleep wherever I happen to be, or try to force myself to get up and eat something. I haven't even been able to do the dishes for like 3 days because it makes me throw up. I don't think husband fully understands but he tries. Ive also been SOOOO moody, I feel like I have such a nasty little temper. Every little thing sets me off, so husband and I have been having little fights. I feel like I'm not offering a very good environment for :baby: to grow big and strong and it makes me feel guilty. I've already gained 5 lbs even with all the throwing up and sleeping and all, but I just feel sooo weak all the time. And then of course to make matters worse I've had the cold but fortunately thats almost gone. Sorry for that crazy story, it somehow feels better just to type it out though.:wacko:

Hi hun, so sorry to hear ur having such a rough time of it all. I hope things improve soon and that u feel better. This place is as good as any to rant away, lord knows i have done it enough times :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I gotta read back in a sec, but here's a rather quiet recording of bubba's HB, need to find a way to record it better.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7ynkxtBQQo

Again Tink DING DONG!!!!!! XXX:haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Hopes314 said:


> my SIL had her baby at 36wk1day and the baby was a tiny bit over 7 lbs!! that is.. alarming! Big babies runs in DH's family, he and his siblings were all over 10 lbs, as was his sisters baby.
> 
> EDIT* I think I meant, as his sister's baby WOULD HAVE been over 10 lbs, had it not arrived a month early.

Well 10 is big but not impossible to have naturally. My friends babies were both over 9 lbs and she had them on just gas and air!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thanks for your opinions and experiences ladies :hugs: She wants a completely natural birth without gas and air if she can so i think she might have to reconsider if it is 10pound :haha: We will see consultant is due to ring by thursday so see what he says, maybe they want to wait till she is 37weeks or they think everything is okay with her having a baby that big :shrug: 

xxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

ugh all the talk of big big babies freaks me outtt


----------



## poppy666

This is soooooooooooooooo weird :wacko:


*This year we will experience 4 unusual dates.... 1/1/11, 1/11/11, 11/1/11, 11/11/11 .... NOW go figure this out.... take the last 2 digits of the year you were born plus the age you will be this year and it WILL EQUAL TO 111. Try it and see!*


----------



## lupinerainbow

Whoa that is pretty crazy stuff! It does work too! My lucky numbers 11 so heres hoping my life will be good :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I did korben's 26/03/10 and he'll be 1yrs = 11 :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww i suppose it sort of works then just 11 for people born after 2000 :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Hi girls, how is everyone??? Lets see what i remember...:wacko:

PK, i can't believe they've done that!!!!! I would call the IT dep at your previous job and nicely ask them what to do. There must be a way of restoring your stuff. :growlmad:

Tink, what a lovely sound, put a smile on my face, it's angelic lol xx 

Hopes, sorry you're having a rough time but it will get better hunni, stay strong for bubba!! 

Lew, glad all went fine at scan, hope you're okay xx

PJ, hi hunni, you can add me as cycle buddy hun i'd be glad to add you too xx

DM, temp drop good for implantation, fx your you xxxx

Phoebe hi hun, all okay??

Lupine, sorry you're sis is having a rough time, lets hope baby will be out soon with a nice healthy weight xx

Hi coral, hope you're feeling better with ms xx

TTC, i have no experience with that just yet. I'm saying just yet b/c i think mine is not too good either, my mum keeps telling me to go and get it checked out. Hope it'll go smoothly hun, get better. xx

CG, did af get ya? i think i remember reading that. More bding hun, more b'ding :winkwink:

Poppy hope your bleeding is better. I saw your status on fb, is it an anniversary today?? Hope you're okay.:hugs: Weird year with all the 1s, i did mine and it's 111. lolol

Damita, what's up girl, still no af???

MC, hope you're okay, thinking of you hunni :hugs:

Hi ladyb and everyone else. I havent' seen eesoja and toxic for a long time. :shrug:

Nothing changed for me. Actually, my bbs hurt even more!! I can't touch them, i can't walk without feeling them sore. Mostly on the sides. They tingle, burn and very hard. Had some discharge today too, kind of yellow stuff (sorry tmi) and again the pinching over the kidney area. :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

tink...:awww: babys heart beat x
poppy....my OH is creeped out by your 111 theory! :haha:
baby...how preggo do you sound have you poas?xx
all other dingdongs :wave:


----------



## poppy666

Babydream your boobs sound fab ( you know what i mean lol) i remember with korben they hurt more on the sides near armpits also i had to hold them whilst walking to the bathroom of an evening cos they bloody hurt with no bra on. Fx :dust::dust::dust:

Yeah was the 10th anniversary of my mum's death, she died at 52 from a Pulmonary embolism, it's also 2yrs to the day too that i suffered the same thing, but thank God im still here. Dont seem like 10yrs x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> tink...:awww: babys heart beat x
> poppy....my OH is creeped out by your 111 theory! :haha:
> baby...how preggo do you sound have you poas?xx
> all other dingdongs :wave:

LOL MC it is freaky :haha: :hugs: and welcome back lovely xx


----------



## babydream

Hey MC, miss ya hunni xxxxxxx

Poppy i'm sorry, my gran died the same way at 68 just 18months ago. hugs hunni xxxxx

I sound preggo?????? holy shit i'm gonna test then lololol


----------



## MommyV

Hello Ladies,

TTC- I don't have any experience with gallbladder surgery but I hope that all goes well with you for that and that your results for pcos testing are good

Tink- how sweet to hear baby's heartbeat

Hopes- I completely understand I was only working part time when I got pg for the first time and I just couldn't do much of anything but I would say after 1st tri I started to feel better and definately was lots easier in 2nd pg. You can rant on here about whatever you need ((hugs))

MC- how are you? hope all is well with you and little ding dong

asfm- yes still testing tomorrow am with ic temps are still nice and high so I'm really hoping but I just don't know. Off topic but I took my puppy to get spayed on Mon and she stayed overnight and is now having issues with eating drinking and vomitting so I had to bring her back to vets today and they are keeping her for another overnight I feel so sad I hope that she'll be okay Lupine do you have any experience with this she has vomitted 3times since surgery and has eaten at vets but not at home and also she acts standoffish towards me and dh but friendly with lots of other people just since she came home


----------



## poppy666

Gooooooooooooooooo poas :happydance::happydance:

Yeah im always paranoid i'll get another one, that was my mum's second but sadly killed her, spooky tho me getting one on her 8th anniversary


----------



## coral11680

Big hugs poppy for he anniversary of your mum, I can't imagine how hard it is to lose your mum I'm not sure how I will cope when e time comes :cry:

Mc welcome back Hun we have really missed you and your great sense of humour:friends:

Baby can't wait for your test! 

Mommyv you too look forward to tomorrow to see your test result!


----------



## babydream

You'll be fine poppy, don't think like that. xxx

Good luck with testing mommyv!!!!

I think i'll wait till friday with poas poppy. If af is coming then it's coming tomorrow or thursday. There's no way my bbs would be sore for two weeks, never happened before. OOOhh, and they hurt with bra on popps, WITH ffs, unbelievable!!!


----------



## poppy666

Mine started to hurt from ovulation with korben thats what knocked me off even thinking i was pregnant until i was late lol... ok i be patient and bug someone else to poas :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Oh MommyV, Oh Babydream wish someone would poas :dohh: anyone else due to test lol


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls, now time to give babydream some peer pressure.....POAS!!!!!!!!!:test::test:
cant remember most of the last few days posts, theyre a bit of a blur....ermmm....pk...*******s!!! they could have warned you!! so give you chance to save any data!! thats just mean and petty of them...:growlmad: hope your ok...xx
hopes....you having a girl!! i bet ya! i was like that with chloe...awful first 12 weeks!!:hugs:
ok im lost again....asfm....all is well...i totally forgot to ring and book scan...im going to try to get through tomorrow, should have rung monday!:wacko: i still have:sick: but have stuff to deal with so it keeps me busy so dont really have time to feel sorry for myself and feel greeeeeeeeeen...and hurray!!!!!!!!!! my :holly: are twice normal size:yipee: im usually 34b so as you would imagine i like my new found clevage!! :haha: xx


----------



## MommyV

Babydream- You sure you don't want to test with me tomorrow? otherwise I'll just wait to see your test results on Fri My bb's hurt as well and they don't usually at the end of tww my nipples especially I don't know it's prob nothing I had a real good o this month so could just be the progesterone is working really well this month gl


----------



## mothercabbage

they blanked out my word for your ex employers PK...it should read bast ards(no gaps) :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Geeeez i feel like poas myself but be feck all on it :rofl::rofl: no pressure i'll shut it now :blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hugs: for you Pops. So sad that she lost her life so young! :hugs: x

MC :wave: :hug: x

Babydream, DEFO sounding like preggo boobs..... :dust: for your test x

Mommyv :dust: for your test! I'll be waiting for you tomorrow :) x


----------



## coral11680

Baby don't u have any cheapies to pee on pleeeeeeeeeease:haha:

Mc don't rub it in my little 34 bs are still tiny :cry: I'm so jealous!!


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhh im out at Durham all day tomorrow ( yeah you get a break from spotting talk) lol

God be 2 BFPs by time i login tomorrow night n i'll have to party on my own x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

yes purrrrrrrrrrrrleeeeeeeeeeassssse POAS Babydream :) 

My boobies are too big now, husband doesn't like them anymore :( :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Put the pressure on Tink then babydream can shout at you :haha:

:test::test::test:

No my OH dont like big boobs either, funny that from guys but i bet if a dolly bird with massive knockers walked passed them they'd look huh :haha:


----------



## babydream

Okay okay!!!! i peed in a cup, i have to wait for it to cool down and i'll test then. 15-20mins. Be patient!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

i usually have gel inserts in my bra, i had to take them out n i still spilled out of them!!! bigger size needed! :haha:
@:test: now BD xx


----------



## poppy666

We can do patient :coffee: :coolio:


----------



## mothercabbage

i cant :wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

:haha:


----------



## babydream

It's an obvious clear bfn :( Af will come in a couple of days boohooooo


----------



## poppy666

Grrrrrrrrrrr :hugs: not out yet :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Sorry baby but u are def not out, I just wish af or yr bfp would get here sooner!

Tink could u share some of your big boobies :haha:


----------



## babydream

Hmmm, can't say i'm not disappointed :( Just had a bath and noticed my nipples are full of white little blisters, there's a few in the middle too where the milk would come out. Oh well, stupid pms. The sooner af comes the sooner i can go and get the tests done. Sorry poppy, no celebration. Lets hope mommyv will have good news tomorrow xxxxx

Edited: coral i have 36DD boobies, i'd be more than happy to give you some and keep a B cupful lol xx


----------



## poppy666

Hey get that PMA back your no way near out yet, just give it time :hugs:

Right i better go bed up at 5am, night babydream and everyone else xx


----------



## babydream

Cheers pops, i better go to bed too, night night all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MommyV

Sorry about the bfn babydream I hope that you can get this craziness with your cycle sorted out soon. I'll update everybody in the am with my test. Good night


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> Right then ladies, I need to add some cycle buddies back on the signature, anyone mind if I tag along with them?
> 
> Am i ok to put you on mine? :haha:Click to expand...

Yes please :blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

How's everyone this morning? 

Babydream, still sounding fab for you despite the BFN so try not to loose heart. I'll keep everything crossed for you x

Mommyv, pretty sure we still have a few hours wait for your test, although I haven't worked out the time difference. :dust: x

Coral you can have some boob, DH prefers little ones so I'm hoping mine shrink after birth lol 

PJ, is it true that in Dubai that if a woman gets pregnant who is not married she must either leave the country or go to prison? if you want you can put me on your sig "under the care of Dr Tink" :rofl: x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Laying in bed can't sleep as usual.

Babyd sorry for bfn. Really hoping you get bfp soon or af so you can find out why your cycles are so wonky. :hugs:

Oh and you may give coral a cup siZe or two but don't forget about meeeeee!!!! I'm 36b too n not grown in pg c'mon have a heart! <batting eyelashes> :)

Looking fwd to mommyv test tmrw. FX!!!

Typing fm phone so keeping this short. Hugs to you All and cya tomorrow or rather later today!!! :kiss:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Oh and tink, LOVED listening to litle ding dongs heartbeat!!! :kiss: must feel soooooo special!!! I am looking at buying an angel sounds too but last few days it seems to have disappeared off amazon :(


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...
going to try to get the house tidied up a bit today, and maybe take connor for a walk....also try to book dating scan....i was tidying up the back garden yesterday and noticed either my daffodils or tulips(or both) have started coming up...is it not a bit early?? its my first house with our own garden so i dont know but i thought it was a bit later than mid january....:shrug:
morning ladyb and tink...hope your both well im just having a :coffee: and giving MS chance to feck off a bit before starting to tackle the kitchen....


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Morning Ding Dongs!

Babyd - Sorry for the BFN, keep ya chin up sweetie, you're not out til af rears it's ugly face. And I still think it's sounding promising

MC - Maybe the flowers are starting to come through coz it's been a bit milder than usual, although it is due to get cold again BOOOO! Woke up to an icey car this morning.

Tink - I'm waiting for mommyv too:happydance:

AFM - I'm not testing again til Friday/Saturday, sorry girlies but you'll have to wait:haha: I think I may be a late implanter (typical coz I'm late for everything) pma is still there but have learn't I just need to try and be patient:haha:


----------



## PJ32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> How's everyone this morning?
> 
> Babydream, still sounding fab for you despite the BFN so try not to loose heart. I'll keep everything crossed for you x
> 
> Mommyv, pretty sure we still have a few hours wait for your test, although I haven't worked out the time difference. :dust: x
> 
> Coral you can have some boob, DH prefers little ones so I'm hoping mine shrink after birth lol
> 
> PJ, is it true that in Dubai that if a woman gets pregnant who is not married she must either leave the country or go to prison? if you want you can put me on your sig "under the care of Dr Tink" :rofl: x

Hi Tink, I will add you as my baby doc xxxx

The dubai thing is true. when you register with the hospitals you have to take proof of marriage. Theres loads of sad stories of ladies aborting illegally or dumping the baby after birth, they wont deport you just lock you up. random. The country is full of unwanted babies, but you have to be an emirati to adopt which is bloody stupid because lets say most are not the type to be selfless. 

Coral do you want some of my boob too, wish they would go down to pre size, when we get preggers again they will be huge if we this is the starting point :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well going the gym today going to shift this weight off me x x x


----------



## coral11680

morning girls,

Thanks for all the boob offers :haha: I'll look like pam anderson soon!

What a stupid law in Dubai poor babies. :(

I'm off to my dads soon to clean, oh I can't wait!! not!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh I like the siggy PJ :happydance: :haha: 

That's so sad about the women, I say because we had a lady join our scout troupe as a leader who was pregnant and had came over from Dubai as she was not married and pregnant. I just really feel for her with no family here having her first baby, its so sad. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Enjoy the gym Caz! I need to get back soon x

Coral, enjoy the cleaning, I got to try and attack my house today. Ughhhhhhh I hate housework x


----------



## Damita

Boobies hurt really badly :( No AF, CD47 now. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d88dd only temped the last 5 days it went down yesterday so waiting for period to come today and now it's shot back up what the hell! Haven't done a test since last Friday..


----------



## PJ32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oooh I like the siggy PJ :happydance: :haha:
> 
> That's so sad about the women, I say because we had a lady join our scout troupe as a leader who was pregnant and had came over from Dubai as she was not married and pregnant. I just really feel for her with no family here having her first baby, its so sad. x

The Siggy rocks :happydance:

Poor woman. I do know a few women who live with their partners who aren't married which is against the law here. A couple of friends returned home when they got pregnant and left the BF in Dubai. Its heartbreaking though for the maids who are abused then abandoned by some of the men here. 

Dubai is such a shiney new place but has the mental attitude of a 3rd world country. Quite scarey when you think about it too much.


----------



## phoebe

:hi::hi::hi:Mornings xxx

Sorry for bfn babyd, but like the girls say ur not out yet. Fxd and good luck hunny xxx:dust::dust:

Good luck for testing MommyV fxd and good luck xxx:dust::dust:

Hi Mother good see u back dum dum, have missed u:kiss: xxx

Hi Pj nice to see u hunny, that is shocking to hear about Dubai. All those poor unwanted kids so sad xxx

Hi everyone else xxx

All this :holly: breasticle talk is funny, i have got 42dd puppies and they're getting bigger daily:haha: gonna end up with some monsters b4 long :rofl::rofl::rofl: Anyways hope u all have a good day. Have got the mother out-law coming today, hmmmmmmmmmmm:dohh::haha: Hugs xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Whoa Phoebe!!!!!!! what big knockers you have :haha: all the better for feeding with! :haha: no not really, I am just giggling to myself in the context of the story 'little red ridinghood' x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Damita, DM :wave:

Damita, I'm sorry hun. I don't know what's going on, hard to tell with so few temps :( :hugs:

DM, understand about waiting to test, I won't pressure you into it........honestly.........;) x


----------



## phoebe

Oh yeah baby i am hooter city :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I like the rude joke version of red riding hood, where she says to him "my what big eyes u have got" to which the wolf replies "f*** off i'm having a shit!" :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Damita

Yeah I know was only temping to see when to pack tampons :blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well all I can say is I hope you can say goodbye to tampons for a good nine months :)

:rofl: @Phoebe's Joke :rofl:


----------



## hopefulUs

Good Morning(just lol) Every1...
Thank you for all your welcomes.
Hope every1 is well...
Im looking foward to the weekend...(my ovulation time) really hope those little :spermy: are in fighting spirits :happydance:

Lots of :dust: to us all!!!!

xx


----------



## phoebe

Good luck Hopeful, hope u catch that eggy:thumbup: xxx
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wave: Hi hopeful! lots of dust for your O :dust: x


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,

Bfn for me this am at 10dpo also my temps dropped a bit I'm going to test on Sun if my temp doesn't drop dramatically or af isn't here I only have one ic left and I don't want to buy any more tests unless I get a line of the ic

PJ- that's pretty sad to hear what happens to women and babies in Dubai and I have heard that Dubai is quite a happening place now 

Tink- how are you?

MC- wow that early to be seeing your spring bulbs we probably won't see our until late march early april


----------



## phoebe

MommyV said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> Bfn for me this am at 10dpo also my temps dropped a bit I'm going to test on Sun if my temp doesn't drop dramatically or af isn't here I only have one ic left and I don't want to buy any more tests unless I get a line of the ic
> 
> PJ- that's pretty sad to hear what happens to women and babies in Dubai and I have heard that Dubai is quite a happening place now
> 
> Tink- how are you?
> 
> MC- wow that early to be seeing your spring bulbs we probably won't see our until late march early april

Sorry for ur bfn Mommy, fxd sunday brings u better news hunny xxxx
:hugs::dust::hugs::dust:


----------



## phoebe

Well survived the visit from the mother out-law:happydance::haha: she even bought sil too, talk about a double whumping!!!:haha:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi ladies,

:hugs: Damita, Mommyv,...I fell like I'm missing someone, sorry about that bfn

Hi ya Mc, Tink, Phoebe, DM, Hopeful, Coral. PJ and all the other DD:flower:

PJ, that is so sad about the babies in Dubai....

Oh, Tink heartbeat was AWESOME!!!!


----------



## MommyV

Thanks Pheobe.

I'm glad everything went well with in inlaws mil's can be very difficult to deal with especially when they're staying at your house


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwwww NO!!!!!!! :hugs: Mommyv X

Right, BFN's BOG OFF! We don't want to see any more on this thread :(


----------



## MommyV

Alright ladies I think I need to take a day or two off. I just feel really sad I was feeling so hopeful this time around. I'll be back on prob over the weekend. Love you all. Hopefully I can come back with a bfp.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Of course Mommyv, I feel sad for you. I so hope you come back with good news xxxx


----------



## phoebe

MommyV said:


> Alright ladies I think I need to take a day or two off. I just feel really sad I was feeling so hopeful this time around. I'll be back on prob over the weekend. Love you all. Hopefully I can come back with a bfp.

Love u more hun:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss: hope u come back with good news :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Right i am offski, gotta go hosp now. Will see u lovely ladies later. Please keep ur chin up Mommy, loadsa hugs to u all xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TTC2308

Good Morning Girls......

So I have PCOS......I am shattered.

Off to the doc to set appointment for gallbladder surgery. Appt on the 27th to discuss short and long term treatment for PCOS.

Hope everyone is well!!!

Take Care


----------



## PJ32

Awww TTC sorry about your news hun.:hug: Here for you if you need a chat xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey everyone!
Babydream and MommyV sorry for your bfn's sweeties *hugs*
TTC sorry for your bad news but try keep positive at least you have a daignosis now and can get treatment and your bfp soon!

Afm i am on cd14 and 2pm opk actually has a decent second pink line although not yet positive but defo getting there :) Perhaps soy has worked for me and going to help me O sooner, god i hope so!!! I have never had such a good line on cd14 and considering i O'd on cd27 last cycle and cd20 the 2 cycles before that I am praying that this will be a shorter cycle or my bfp cycle. I have only bd'd on cd8, 9 and 10 this cycle so shall start the smep from tonight x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebes, you off for an appointment? x

TTC I'm sorry you have PCOS :( but at least you know why your finding it hard to conceive and can now get some help! Lots of women with PCOS fall pregnant soon after commencing meds so FX you BFP is just round the corner! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Jen :wave: I conceived first month on the SMEP :happydance: hope you have the same success! Yay for O looking like its on its way :) x


----------



## PJ32

Thats great news Jen. SMEP worked for us in October, fxd for you this cycle.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks guys!
I will let u know how tonights opk looks. I have used smep once before but we started on cd 10 and when u don't O until cd20-27 u get all tired out by the time that eggy pops haha so starting a little later this month lol

PJ nice to see you around again hun, hope you are ok im still thinking about you and your DH every day x


----------



## Damita

Aw TTC I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Damita

MommyV said:


> Alright ladies I think I need to take a day or two off. I just feel really sad I was feeling so hopeful this time around. I'll be back on prob over the weekend. Love you all. Hopefully I can come back with a bfp.

Totally understand :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Back from cleaning!

Mommyv sorry for the bfn, please come back soon we'll miss you:hugs:

TTC sorry to hear you have pcos but like the others have said at least you have an answer now and can move closer to your bfp!:hugs:

Damita hope af shows soon so you can move on to your next cycle (your BFP one)!!


----------



## phoebe

TTC2308 said:


> Good Morning Girls......
> 
> So I have PCOS......I am shattered.
> 
> Off to the doc to set appointment for gallbladder surgery. Appt on the 27th to discuss short and long term treatment for PCOS.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!!!
> 
> Take Care

Hi Hun xx
Sorry to hear ur news, must've come as a terrible shock. But as the girls have said, there is plenty of treatment for it. And just to let u know that i also have pcos, so please dont ever think all is lost. U will be really surprised to know that a lot of women often have it and dont realise. I was treated with metformin & a few other meds and had to see the endochronoligist(sp) and there is lots of help and advice they can offer u. As in general u are treated very much like a diabetic as pcos sufferers symps often mimics insulin resistance. However in my case( which wont be the same as u hun) they believed that i had been masking diabetes for a long time (long messy story lol). But all i wanna say that dont give up, it can and will happen. And to look out for some very good help and advice from the girls in the ttcal and assisted conception forums, like i said there are a lot of girls in our boat over there. Big hugs lovely and keep ur pecker up xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Phoebes, you off for an appointment? x
> 
> TTC I'm sorry you have PCOS :( but at least you know why your finding it hard to conceive and can now get some help! Lots of women with PCOS fall pregnant soon after commencing meds so FX you BFP is just round the corner! :hugs:

Hey Tink, back from hosp now, yes it was my dmw app today. All went well and my bms are well within target, just gotta watch for the few lows and 2 hypos i've had this month. All very trial and error, and difficult to keep on top of. But like british rail i'll get there xxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ermm - Girlies, is having a foggy brain a real symtom:haha: Totally forgot one of hubby's friends names today and sill can't remember the name of the illness linked with the mmr jab, got a propa mental block:blush:

Mommy can totaly relate to you taking a couple of days off:hugs:

TTC - sorry you've got pcos, but I'm sure it'll get sorted you'll still get you're BFP .


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Phoebe, yes your getting there :haha: I think my DM has forgotten me, I apparently should have been seen in the first tri ?! Ah well I have midwife app tomorrow so I'll chase it up. Really hoping i haven't got it again I'm loving sweet stuff way too much this pregnancy.

DM, Autism? my son has aspergers which only appeared after MMR although I'm not really convinced on the whole relation. I have done lots of research and even an actual assignment for my degree on it and not really any the wiser. lol at your brain fog...... your sounding more and more preggo by the minute ;) x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Tink - Just hoping and praying it's not just wishful thinking

Ok symtoms so far

6-8 dpo - slight cramping, could have been wind:haha:

8 dpo- bit of a skin break out

10 dpo - Night sweats, kept waking up through out the night really really hot:shrug:

10-12 dpo - sore breasts, at sides.

12 dpo - temp drop, gassy:blush: cramps and back ache

12dpo - a tightening abdomen when I got in a hot bath:shrug: and I'm not sure if my breasts look slightly more veiny

Just noticed my areola's are way more sensitive/painful, my boobs normally hurt just before af shows but this feels different, and not the same pain I had at 10 -12 dpo

You can ALL tell me, I know, I'm going crazy and on the verge of being sectioned.

I'm going to feel like such a Rodney Plonker if it all ends in a Big Fat Fecking Neg


----------



## China girl

BUMP:flower:


----------



## Hopes314

DM-:happydance: My earliest symptom was having sore/sensitive NIPPLES. Sorry for capitalizing nipples, i just got excited:haha: But really though typically I get sore/sensitive bbs at like 4dpo but on my bfp cycle I started getting nipple symptoms like that but not bb. BBs didnt get sore or anything until at least bfp time. Anyway, I've never had any feeling in my nipples or anything so it was a huge sign for me!! (although of course more obvious now that I'm looking back on it:dohh:) When will you TEST!?


----------



## Hopes314

Guys I wanna order my angelsounds doppler today and am looking around online for the best deal. I know someone (i think poppy?) posted a few links on here previously for me to buy it on amazon but I can't seem to find that and when I search on amazon it isn't showing up for me (i'll have to find it on the US amazon, not the UK one probably) I think the best deal I can find is at some website called pulseoximeteronline.com they seem to sell all kinds of medical stuff. Idkkk


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Oh Well Ladies, looks like Saturday could be the testing day:happydance: Right before hubby does his banger racing, I've told him if it + then I'm not coming to watch him:haha: can't be doing with the stress:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> Guys I wanna order my angelsounds doppler today and am looking around online for the best deal. I know someone (i think poppy?) posted a few links on here previously for me to buy it on amazon but I can't seem to find that and when I search on amazon it isn't showing up for me (i'll have to find it on the US amazon, not the UK one probably) I think the best deal I can find is at some website called pulseoximeteronline.com they seem to sell all kinds of medical stuff. Idkkk

Here you go sweetie xx

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=angelsound


----------



## Hopes314

thanks poppy! am i allowed to order it from there, it says amazon uk and the money stuff is in.. uk money? lol im sorry im not worldly


----------



## poppy666

Yes if you scroll down to bottom of page it says the countries below it delivers to, if you register and put your order in im guessing you pay with USD x


Canada China France Germany Italy Japan United States


----------



## Hopes314

blah. when i click on the items and click the address to "dispatch" to, it says "cannot be shipped to the selected address" i think a lot of the shippers just choose not to ship to US


----------



## poppy666

Better still Hopes Ebay buy it now https://cgi.ebay.com/ANGELSOUNDS-FE...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item27b7b32f18

Listing for loads https://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=angelsound&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Hopes314

whoo thank you!


----------



## poppy666

These are US sellers only 'free shipping' :happydance:

https://shop.ebay.com/i.html?rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=1&_nkw=angelsound&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283


----------



## babydream

AF ARRIVED!!!! FINALLY!!!​



I'll read back now...


----------



## pk2of8

hello luvvies :hi:

whew! what an ordeal that was yesterday with my phone!!! :growlmad::wacko: there was no way to recover it. i called my service provider, nothing they could do. it is a smart phone, TTC, but i guess my carrier doesn't back-up like you said. or maybe they do and i don't know about it :shrug: they said i could take it in to a service store and see if they could troubleshoot it, but i feel like at this point it would just be a further waste of my time. :dohh: so i'm just trying to rebuild the info. ugh. 

poppy, it was my personal phone, but i had to have my work emails sent to it for availability/such with my previous job. it was not cool to have to be always "on call" like that, but at least i was able to expense my phone bill. 

MC, that's so weird that admin deleted your very appropriate word :haha: i think we've said worse on here than that before and it wasn't deleted :shrug:

anyway, girls, so no way to recover the lost info. and the IT people at my job are no help whatsoever. stupid. 

:hugs: tink, coral, MC, phoebe, hopes, poppy, PJ, lupe, babyd, damita, DM :kiss: 

ttc, so sorry to hear about the pcos news hun :hugs: i'm working on getting appointments so i can get testing done. who do you see for ob/gyn? is it someone in jax? 

i just got started on making the appointment for dh with a GP. i'm waiting for them to call me back to set the appt and then i guess we'll see where we go from there. hopefully, we'll be on the way to our bfp very soon too. fxxx

hopes, i felt the same way with my first pg hun. had NO energy whatsoever, and just felt weak and sickly. every picture of me from that time, i look positively miserable. some of it was b/c of my marriage situation, but also b/c of how awful i felt. so we understand what you're going through hun :hugs:

poppy, are you still bleeding hun?? :hugs:

MC, very glad to see you up to being back with us again sweetie :hugs: 

mommyv, so sorry about your bfn this morning :hugs: we all understand about needing to step away for a bit too. i felt that way yesterday (even tho i had to get on and vent about my phone :wacko:). ttc is such a roller coaster of emotions all the time! yesterday my good friend called me. i don't even know how many weeks along she is now. she's due in may, so she's got to be about 20 weeks now. she was chatting about all the clothes and gifts she's gotten for the little one and decorating the baby's room. it was lovely to chat with her about it all and exciting for her, but i got off the phone and just had to have a good bawl over it. and then i didn't feel like chatting after that. :sad1: 

PJ, you're still on my buddy list too sweetie :hugs:

great big :hug: to anyone i've missed or forgotten to comment about! i have to go pick up dh from the school. my brother is coming on saturday to fix the van!!!! :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:happydance::friends::headspin::wine:

TFFT!!!!!!!!!! Well, of course a bfp would have been MUCH better, but lets get you knocked up good n proper this cycle. :dust: :dust: and more :dust: Right so what's the plan Baby? x


----------



## babydream

Evening girls,

sorry hopeful i didn't welcome you yesterday, you'll have a blast with us here.

Mommyv, awwww bloody bfn, hope the witch stays away. xx :hugs:

PJ, that is awful, exactly like a 3rd world country!!! Sad!!

Hey phoebe, glad all went well with dmw xxxx

Ladyb, you can have a cupsize and coral another, i'll be happy whatever left lol xx

Hi Tink hope you're okay hunni xx

Damita fx its not af xx

DM, preggo brain hahaha, definitely lol xx :haha:

Hi pops, are you back from Durham??? Was it okay? 

Hi lupine, pk, china girl, lew, hopes and all xxxxx

As you see my af has arrived today, not so strong but not spotting either.:shrug: I called the gp surgery and got an appointment for friday for bloodtest. It turned out perfectly b/c i'm off on friday no need a day off.


----------



## Damita

Thanks :hugs: boobs hurt all the time :cry: make them stop!!

Saying that is more my left boob than my right boob, like really painful


----------



## poppy666

Babydream im so sorry sweetie, your symptoms were so BFP im gutted for you n hope your ok :hugs:

PK Im spotting but my temps still low also ive got a bump/swelling above my pubic bone wonder if i got infection? it dont hurt when i jab it :haha:


----------



## babydream

Ooh i knew i forgot someone...

Jen, good luck with smep, i tried too but never ovulated on time and got fed up.

TTC sorry for your bad news, at least you know what's holding you back hunni and they can treat it for you. xxhugsxx

MC, didn't mean to leave you out again, hope you're okay and talk later xxxxxx

Well, plan b? who knows tink. I thought we would do it every other day with conceive+ but DH might have to travel home for two weeks in Feb for his grandma, who is apparently doing better for now. So, it may throw the plan out the window. I don't know :(


----------



## poppy666

PK sorry for all you lost contacts are you going to be ok regarding work? or can you manage to get a few back? its all confusing to me im only a blonde UK muppet that knows nothing :haha:

Babydream Durham was fine thanks i go up once a week but its a long day 2hrs there and 2hrs back x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!
Babydream thank godness af has finally arrived, Fingers crossed and bucket loads of babydust for this cycle hun :)
Afm my opk still negative tonight but the second pink line is there plus i just got a lovely glob of ewcm lol (tmi) which i normally get 2 days before O so im hoping i will O in the next couple of days, FX. That would mean I am O'ing at worst 3/4 days earlier or at best 10/11 days earlier on soy x


----------



## poppy666

Works both ways Jenny with the Soy for most people, either earlier or later that it did with me x


----------



## Damita

Sorry AF BD :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well hopefully he can stay put or go when your have ovulated (will get on the prayer). So your all set for your blood test? PMA girly, its your time very soon. I'm hoping like others have found that once you get the intervention in motion it will turn out you wont need it. Will you temp again this cycle?

Jenny, sounds good for O, get :spermy: !


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well im just guessing that im going to O in the next couple of days Poppy but who knows i might still be here next week at this time waiting on the damn egg lol
Did u feel wetter 'down there' when you took soy Poppy? TMI i know but that is the only thing i have really noticed since taking it x


----------



## Jenny Penn

I will Tink :) Hubby has been warned 'no sleep tonight til i get what i need' haha x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita :hugs: well maybe not hugs with the sore boobies :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

evening girls

Baby I'm glad you can move on the fresh cycle hopefully this is your bfp one!:thumbup: 

DM looking forward to saturday for your testing symptoms sound very promising hun:happydance:

PK bummer about the phone hun, its amazing how much we rely on technology now isnt it. Sorry you got upset talking to your friend, dont worry it will happen for you hun:hugs:

Hi poppy, Tink, PJ, china, phoebe, Damita who else there is so many of us now!:haha:
Nothing new with me really, still feeling really sick in the mornings which is weird as I wasnt really feeling that sick in the mornings before. It's horrible this morning I came down to make some tea but felt soo ill and had to run to the toilet to throw up but of course not much to throw up! oh well I cant complain too much as I feel ok really most of the time and its all for a good cause.


----------



## Damita

I know, it's been busy, thought you guys didn't care about my sore boobs :cry:, thank you Tink for the cuddles :hugs: feeling a little lonely in the group, don't really have much to say these days, nothing is happening, still no AF.... :(


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:hugs: Don't feel lonely huni, where all here for you sweetie:hugs:


----------



## babydream

Thanks for the prayers Tink, fx it will all work out well. Yes, i'll start temping tomorrow morning. I hope my bbt is still okay i dropped it the other day. 

Sorry coral ms is such a bitch, hope it gets better soon xx

I'm just wondering about OPK. Jenn you saying you have a second pink line on it so you should ov in a couple of days. Well, i always have a second pink line on it but not as dark as. Never had a blank one (one line only) ever. It is okay, isn't it???

Well, dh just got home and his gran is not too good again, he says he's just waiting for the bad news now any minute. His boss is going on holiday for two weeks so if his gran dies he won't be able to travel home for the funeral. What the hell????


----------



## Jenny Penn

Aww Damita, sorry you are feeling lonely hun :( 
Hope this cycle gives you some closure soon preferably with a bfp x


----------



## babydream

Damita said:


> I know, it's been busy, thought you guys didn't care about my sore boobs :cry:, thank you Tink for the cuddles :hugs: feeling a little lonely in the group, don't really have much to say these days, nothing is happening, still no AF.... :(

Awww hunni, of course we do care about your bbs!!! I didn't have anything to say for days and just lurked around. Was a bit lonely too, i understand how you feel. But we're here and you don't have to stay quiet just talk about anything. Cats, dh, uni bla bla you know...xxx :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita, I just want the waiting to be over for you, this cycle has been such a nightmare for you. I don't really know what to say to help :( wish I could x


----------



## Jenny Penn

I think everyone is just different when it comes to opk's Babydream, i get no second line on opk's then i usually get a faint second line that doesn't get any darker for a day or so pre O then a positive out of no where. I usually stop opk'ing after my first positive but out of curiosity will keep taking them this month until negative again x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Funnily enough my sickness is different now Coral, its more in the evenings with me? I think we said this the other day didn't we? :haha: Sorry your suffering x


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> I know, it's been busy, thought you guys didn't care about my sore boobs :cry:, thank you Tink for the cuddles :hugs: feeling a little lonely in the group, don't really have much to say these days, nothing is happening, still no AF.... :(

Awww Damita dont feel lonely :hugs:, nothing happening my end either sweetie unless you wanna hear about my SPOTTING :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Tink I think we have girls cooking they are trouble!:haha: I was driving through Aveley today to get petrol and thought of you:hugs:

Damita big hugs:hugs: we are always here for you. Are you going to chart when/if af comes?

Baby I used to get barely there faint lines then a day or two before O a bit darker but still faint then bam a positive! Although i only used them for 2 months. The second month when i got my bfp I didnt get a full positive just an almost but i may have been drinking too many fluids:dohh:

Poppy hope the poxy spotting stops soon hun:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

Ordered my angelsounds:happydance: thanks poppy!

I think its going to arrive sometime next week, I'll be checking the tracking on it like crazy I'm sure. Hopefully by the time it gets here I'll be able to hear :baby: heartbeat pretty well. Tomorrow is 9 weeks. It is DRAGGING. All these people I went to high school with (well like 5 people in the past 2 weeks) are posting on facebook announcing that they just found out they are pregnant. most of them are like a month behind me. Jealous that they are getting to tell everyone. I guess they just aren't worried about something going wrong, or more likely they it just never crossed their mind. Wish I was in that position. It would all feel more official. Gosh I'm such a jerk. :dohh:

On the other hand, my friend's sister just miscarried 2 days ago, and she was one of those that announced so early. And she was 12 weeks when she lost the baby. And now she has to go back and tell everyone what happened. Very sad:cry:

Gosh babymaking is SO much waiting:growlmad:


----------



## Hopes314

Damita my left boob(and nipple) is almost always significantly more sore than my right one. The soreness fluctuates from day to day, but definitely left more sore than right. its a mystery... :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

Hopes glad u ordered the angelsounds, you'll love it! 

Thats sad for you friend but its best to wait til at least the end of 12 weeks to announce I think.


----------



## poppy666

Hopes if i get a BFP again im not telling anyone till im 20wks, i told everyone barr fb last time and that was so hard having to tell everyone id MC'd 'hated it' so only you lot will know, not even my family gonna know till then x

So sorry for you friend that terrible bless her x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Funnily enough when I go through Ockendon I think ooo wonder if Corals about :haha: Will have to see if there is info online for that baby show, still wanna go, wonder if we need to book tickets? x

Pops, yes how IS the spotting :haha: awwwww :hugs:

WE LOVE YOU DAMITA! :hugs: x

:happydance: for your angelsounds hopes, fx you find it easily once it arrives! So sad about your friend. I have a friend who announced on FB today and she's literally just peed on the test :haha: must be nice not to worry eh? x


----------



## Hopes314

yes i just couldn't imagine having to go back and tell everyone something so personal. My husband's family already knows but that was an odd circumstance with DH's grandpa and all. And its only his parents, sister, grandpa that know.

Poppy what makes you pick 20 weeks?


----------



## coral11680

poppy i dont think i would be able to hold out til 20 weeks I look fat now!:haha:
Just made myself a chocolate icecream sundae with banana, pineapple chunks, whipped cream and chocolate syrup, mmmmmmmmm maybe thats why i'm looking fat! :rofl:


----------



## babydream

Ahhh Hopes, that's terrible for your friend's sister. I'm so sorry. But glad you ordered your little miracle machine. 

Yes, well i need to get loads of opk for this month, who know how long it will be. So, temping, opk, conceive+ and b'ding every other day from cd10 until after ff confirms my ov. I'll need to go for my progesterone test too. Anyway, i think i'll have an early night, i've been indoors with the 2,5yr old all day as she's got a chest infection. Poor thing just want cuddles and whines a lot but i kind of allow it when they sick with fever and stuff. Mum was feeding her calpol for 3days every 4hrs for her fever when i told her to take her to the gp cause it's not right. Now she's on antibiotics, hopefully will get better soon. 

Night night girls xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

poppy666 said:


> Hopes if i get a BFP again im not telling anyone till im 20wks, i told everyone barr fb last time and that was so hard having to tell everyone id MC'd 'hated it' so only you lot will know, not even my family gonna know till then x
> 
> So sorry for you friend that terrible bless her x

im not tell in anyone to hun till i am 16 weeks x x x


----------



## coral11680

Tink yes want to go, we should book ahead to get a discount i think but no need to do it earlier than a few days before.:shrug: will we get the train? i think on the website it said the train closest.


----------



## coral11680

https://www.thebabyshow.co.uk/excel-london

heres the site tink


----------



## coral11680

actually on second thoughts driving may be better!


----------



## Hopes314

You guys are so patient, planning to wait 16 or 20 weeks to announce! I'm hardly making it til the 12 week mark ugh. Its hard to make up lies to my parents all the time about when I do and don't have school and all, if they knew I had to take time off they would definitely know something is up.

DH's family is putting so much pressure on all of this though I feel like. His sister brought over a card and a gift card and some palmer's cocoa butter for stretch marks and all this stuff, and his mom keeps rubbing my belly and talking to it! And they pointed out that I already look fatter. I KNEW it was obvioussssss. And his mom says "i know its a girl, my grandma told me it's going to be a girl" .. her grandma passed away a while back but she says she talks to her, and then she comes up with all these wild predictions. And then she started throwing out NAMES. gosh.


----------



## mothercabbage

I BOOKED MY SCAN TODAY :happydance::happydance: I BOOKED MY SCAN TODAY:happydance::happydance:
10th Feb @9am


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks for the link Coral, I'm not a fan of driving in London :haha: can we get there from Ockendon Station? will have to do some research unless you fancy driving? x


----------



## Hopes314

MC yay for scan! Feb 10th is really not too far away! How far along will you be then.. like 13 weeks?


----------



## coral11680

yay MC:happydance:

Tink you're right esp on the weekend:wacko: not sure about trains will have to look it up


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Right Girlies, I'm off to bed!

Sleep well my fellow Ding Dongs:hugs:

Lets see what my temps do in the morning and see if I'm still in the game


----------



## coral11680

night DM, I'm going up in a few shattered today! x


----------



## poppy666

Hopes bless your family just excited about the new addition thats all, im only waiting because of what happened and it was hard having to tell them id lost it.
 
I dont go out much to family anyways so i can hide the bump, but obviously if someone seen me and asked id tell the truth then.

Well done MC woooooohooooooooooo x


----------



## mothercabbage

ermmmm.12+5 i think hopes......just hope OH can get that morning off work.....xx


----------



## pk2of8

hey ladies! how's everybody doing this evening? :hugs:

well, i made dh's appt at the doc, but it's not until 2/18. uggggghhhhh. sooooo faaaaaarrrr away. plus, i tried to make an appt for my youngest daughter...she has adhd, but the stupid twit of a doc says he won't prescribe her meds unless she has a NEW psychiatric eval, and i WON'T take her for that. firstly, she doesn't need it. we know her dx. secondly, i'm not paying the extra expense to get an eval for something we already know about. i'm a licensed clinician here in my state. my dh has been one and we don't need a doc to tell us her dx. we had it done strictly to get her additional help in school. thirdly, she struggles enough with feeling "different", and i'm not compounding that by forcing her to go for a new eval with a totally new doc just to get her script that she's been taking for 9 months already continued. i won't do it. so i've decided i don't like this doc now. so that means back to the drawing board of finding another doc and trying to get established. i'm going to cancel dh's appt and find somebody else. maybe we'll get something sooner than that this way anyway. :dohh:

babyd, so glad you got af finally hun! :hugs: not that you didn't get your bfp, but that you finally have the end of that interminable cycle!!! :happydance:

you're next damita :hugs: i'm sure it will end one way or another here very soon sweetie. in the meantime, we all love you and are here for you hun :hugs: 

i don't want to announce til 12wks along at least either. although it will be very hard not to tell, and i'll totally have to hide from my mom, b/c if she even sees me she'll know right off. :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning guys :hugs: 

Coral, looked the show up and its very similar to the journey I used to take to uni in London, I'll be able to navigate us through the stations :haha: Won't take longer than an hour. Looking at the parking if we did decide to drive, parking starts at 2 hours (which in my mind wont be long enough) at £5 and over that is £10 so we may as well go by train and not worry money and sanity wise. We can go from Ockendon, Rainham or Upminster. Might be cheaper to go from Rainham if you have an Oyster card. Hubby has offered to drop us off. Hope your sickness isn't too bad this morning x

PK I can relate to the problems you have with your daughter, its so frustrating when things like that happen. I hope you find a decent doctor who really understands what your family needs and can support you all. Its beyond me why he wants her assessed again? Of course you don't want her to have to go through the whole process again. x


----------



## phoebe

morning all hope everyone is well today. hugs xxxx:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

Tink sounds good, I dont mind where we leave from. Your dh is sweet for offering:thumbup: I can't wait. Do you know how far from the station the place is?

PK I hope the doc isnt just after money. I hope you get it sorted hun.

I'm off out in a few with my friends and their babies/toddlers to a play place near me where they can run around! Tink have you heard of it kidsrus? We will be going there when our babies get big enough:haha:

See you's when I get back later x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I've heard of it Coral, but I've not been. Where is it? yup, we can take the babies :) DM and lupines included ;)

Grrrrrr just when I started to feel well I am suffering from feeling feint today, nearly passed out :( Great, my house is gonna look like something off Grime Fighters :haha:


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Tink sounds good, I dont mind where we leave from. Your dh is sweet for offering:thumbup: I can't wait. Do you know how far from the station the place is?
> 
> PK I hope the doc isnt just after money. I hope you get it sorted hun.
> 
> I'm off out in a few with my friends and their babies/toddlers to a play place near me where they can run around! Tink have you heard of it kidsrus? We will be going there when our babies get big enough:haha:
> 
> See you's when I get back later x

have a great time Coral xxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Phoebe honey, how ya feeling?

Coral, think its very close to the station. What day did you want to go? x


----------



## poppy666

Morning ding dongs :flower:

Hope your all well its bloody freezing today :cold: nothing happening this end atm.. anyone due for testing this week? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I feel cold too Pops but everyone round here is saying how mild it is? :haha: I think our testers this week are Mommyv, Daisys mum, and possibly Damita. DM said Sat for her next test I think? Mommyv waiting to see what temps do? I dunno, brain is foggy :haha: Is there anyone else close to test time? x


----------



## poppy666

Oooo good good we really need another BFP or two been agesssssssssss :happydance: How you feeling? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know! Gotta be BFP party time soon.

I am having dizzy spells, almost passed out a couple of times so I'm pissed off really. I NEED TO SORT MY HOUSE OUT! :haha: Ughhhhhhh by bathroom stinks (I'm sure you understand with all the boys in your house pops) and my washing and ironing piles are threatening to collapse and bury my children alive :haha:

How's the spotting?


----------



## poppy666

Oh dizzy spells are not good, does your medication need amending or something?

Not spotted this morning so far so see how today goes once im more mobile, my cervix still high so doubt this last 4 days has been my af i think thats right for CP:dohh:.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I dunno, got midwife app this afternoon so will see what BP is doing which might shed some light on things.

Hmmm, I am gonna be no help with the af/not af situation. Your temps don't really suggest you have O'd though? Looks like your body tried though. FX its gearing up for another go eh? GO AWAY SPOTTING! x


----------



## poppy666

Well i hope you get sorted today cos your not having a good few months at all :hugs:

afm will wait it out sure my body will kick in sometime but im dtd tonight seen as no spotting atm :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know, been too long sat on my arse, its twice the size now :haha: FX your body is already nearly back to normal and gearing up to O. x


----------



## poppy666

At this rate Tink whilst my body sorts itself out i'll get my BFP and wont know lol fx anyways.

Korben has wrecked the lounge i need to get off my fat arse and sort it out grrr, good luck at docs today ive got mine at 4pm so will mention all this spotting x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hope you get on ok at the docs Pops, yes lets get our arses into gear :haha: x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning Phoebe honey, how ya feeling?
> 
> Coral, think its very close to the station. What day did you want to go? x

Hi Tink x
Sorry i disappeared on u earlier, the virgin guy came to do our tv just as i was replying to u and had switch off broadband grrr. I have felt better tbh, it seems bizarre but my symps from 1tri have come back. Been very sick last nite and this morning, have lost everything i have tried to eat boo, also feeling so very dog tired. Hardly slept a wink last nite, so methinks a nappette is in order today. V.strange to be feeling this washed out again. Sorry to hear ur not feeling too clever today, hope the mw can help with ur bp and dizzy spells. So much for the 'blooming' 2nd tri eh hun. hugs hope u feel better soon xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ugh, I know us ding dongs aren't having much luck in the second tri are we? Funnily enough Coral and I have had a return of the sickness, kinda different this time though. Mines shorted lived and in the evenings. What's going on? we wanna BLOOM! :haha:

Awwwww to be honest I don't actually remeber feeling any better till I hit about 18 weeks before so maybe your getting close to the feel good point Phoebes. I do hope so, what about work, made any decisions? x


----------



## phoebe

Yeah my bad sickness came last nite, its odd that its hit us all hasnt it. Not fair we just wanna bloom!! Deffo think l/o dont like corned beef sarnies rofl!! Regarding work, i have been burying my head in the sand really. But i do feel that maybe it willbe time to move on once l/o gets here. Have been weighing up all the pros and cons of it all. And all the cons are convinving me to walk away, as i certainly wont be needing all of that on top of having the major life change heading our way in july!! Yoiks:haha::winkwink:xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Funny how we only need to have only sickly episode after a certain food and not be able to stomach it again. That was me and mint choc chip ice cream. Fancied it for days, ate loads and now I can't bear the thought of ever eating it again :haha: 

I don't think your burying your head in the sand at all, I guess when things are difficult at work you kinda just plod along and try and survive it. When does your maternity leave start? 

Criky, is that the time? better toddle off a get dressed my app is 1 :haha: x


----------



## phoebe

Not even set the date yet lol. Good luck at ur app, hope u get some help and answers to ur probs hun. See u laters. Hugs xxx


----------



## Damita

CD49 :cry: no af and :bfn: I'm going to take a break from the thread for the weekend, love you all :hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: my beautiful DD

:hug::hug::hug:to my Damita:hugs:

Coral, Tink & Phoebe..you poor ladies. That ms is no joke. Tink, when I was preggo with my first son, I had passed out at work in the bathroom (gross, I know) but my iron was low. So, I know how you feel with the dizzy spells and all. My ms stayed on into the 2tri..its normal, but it sure does suck!!! I hope this passed for you ladies real soon:hugs:

Hopes, you will need to give us US ladies reviews on the angelsound:flower:

Congrats MC on your scan date!!!....AWESOME news:flower:

:hi:Poppy,Pk,PJ,TTC,Lew, BabyD, mommyV & all the DD

LadyB good luck on your scan today...I think:blush:

Asfm...just trying to get back into my school routine, and wish :af: would hurry up & feck off!!!...:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Dont blame you Damita you must be so frustrated :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Understand Damita, you will be missed. Hope you have some good news when you come back :hugs: I'll be thinking of you x

China, hey hun :wave: Yes Feck off af! :haha: 

Back from midwife, BP under control again :) , new bloods not back yet, HB nice and strong, Urine fine. Diabetic app chased and booked for 2 weeks time, advised to start diabetic diet now :haha: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Eeeak I never clicked on 'post' ? 

Ah well so the feint feeling could be the low iron which should have come up a bit, or might be the gestational diabetes. Only time will tell I guess. 

Now to get changed back into my PJ's :rofl: love it! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and Coral, she said you don't NEED an app if you have your consultant app at roughly 16 weeks, but you can have one. I saw Mari, you have someone different don't you? ring up if you want one x


----------



## poppy666

Glad your appointment went well Tink x


----------



## TTC2308

pk2of8 said:


> hello luvvies :hi:
> 
> whew! what an ordeal that was yesterday with my phone!!! :growlmad::wacko: there was no way to recover it. i called my service provider, nothing they could do. it is a smart phone, TTC, but i guess my carrier doesn't back-up like you said. or maybe they do and i don't know about it :shrug: they said i could take it in to a service store and see if they could troubleshoot it, but i feel like at this point it would just be a further waste of my time. :dohh: so i'm just trying to rebuild the info. ugh.
> 
> poppy, it was my personal phone, but i had to have my work emails sent to it for availability/such with my previous job. it was not cool to have to be always "on call" like that, but at least i was able to expense my phone bill.
> 
> MC, that's so weird that admin deleted your very appropriate word :haha: i think we've said worse on here than that before and it wasn't deleted :shrug:
> 
> anyway, girls, so no way to recover the lost info. and the IT people at my job are no help whatsoever. stupid.
> 
> :hugs: tink, coral, MC, phoebe, hopes, poppy, PJ, lupe, babyd, damita, DM :kiss:
> 
> ttc, so sorry to hear about the pcos news hun :hugs: i'm working on getting appointments so i can get testing done. who do you see for ob/gyn? is it someone in jax?
> 
> i just got started on making the appointment for dh with a GP. i'm waiting for them to call me back to set the appt and then i guess we'll see where we go from there. hopefully, we'll be on the way to our bfp very soon too. fxxx
> 
> hopes, i felt the same way with my first pg hun. had NO energy whatsoever, and just felt weak and sickly. every picture of me from that time, i look positively miserable. some of it was b/c of my marriage situation, but also b/c of how awful i felt. so we understand what you're going through hun :hugs:
> 
> poppy, are you still bleeding hun?? :hugs:
> 
> MC, very glad to see you up to being back with us again sweetie :hugs:
> 
> mommyv, so sorry about your bfn this morning :hugs: we all understand about needing to step away for a bit too. i felt that way yesterday (even tho i had to get on and vent about my phone :wacko:). ttc is such a roller coaster of emotions all the time! yesterday my good friend called me. i don't even know how many weeks along she is now. she's due in may, so she's got to be about 20 weeks now. she was chatting about all the clothes and gifts she's gotten for the little one and decorating the baby's room. it was lovely to chat with her about it all and exciting for her, but i got off the phone and just had to have a good bawl over it. and then i didn't feel like chatting after that. :sad1:
> 
> PJ, you're still on my buddy list too sweetie :hugs:
> 
> great big :hug: to anyone i've missed or forgotten to comment about! i have to go pick up dh from the school. my brother is coming on saturday to fix the van!!!! :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo:

Yes Ma'am....my OBGYN in is Jax. The office is on St Augustine Road off of 95 at Baptist Medical Center South. It is North FL OBGYN. I see Dr. Patrick Connor. I really like him. He is super easy to talk to.


----------



## poppy666

Ment to be going doc's at 4pm but feel a right tit head trying to explain im really down and snappy at everyone lately he gonna think im a nutter, i dont even know the doctor to feel comfortable talking to him ffs, may cancel and take Vitamin D instead as a pick me up... arghhh bugger


----------



## phoebe

Damita said:


> CD49 :cry: no af and :bfn: I'm going to take a break from the thread for the weekend, love you all :hugs:

Aww i am really sorry ur having a rough time Damita big fat juicy hugs to u sweety:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:xxxx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Understand Damita, you will be missed. Hope you have some good news when you come back :hugs: I'll be thinking of you x
> 
> China, hey hun :wave: Yes Feck off af! :haha:
> 
> Back from midwife, BP under control again :) , new bloods not back yet, HB nice and strong, Urine fine. Diabetic app chased and booked for 2 weeks time, advised to start diabetic diet now :haha: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Aww poor Tink, welcome to my world, well ahem i would if i was a good diabetic that is:blush: have been terrible this week with sugary cravings lol xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Ended up not going Doctors just couldnt sit there in front of a stranger talking about my feeling n how low i am :dohh: blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh nvm x


----------



## phoebe

Nawty Popples xx I know its hard to talk to drs etc, but if ur mood is lowering too badly then she/he really is the best person to talk to. Do u not have a good rapport with ur dr?? xxx


----------



## phoebe

Ah i see Tink has just signed in, maybe she'll be able to help on this. But honestly Pops, u dont need to do this alone. But if ur mood gets too low promise me u will speak to dr?? xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww Popsie :hugs: No its not easy talking to a doc your not familiar with about that sort of stuff. Do you know any of the docs in the practice any better? I think you'll feel tons better once your body gets back to normal. Its hard enough being in limbo without the grief you must still be suffering with. x


----------



## poppy666

I hardly go doctors to know any, just plod on and if irritate or angry go out the room away from korben till i calm down, sure it will pass xx thx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes I agree Phoebe hun, even if you don't commence any sort of treatment its very helpful to have it noted and monitored. Yes lets smack Poppy's bottom Phoebe :haha: x


----------



## phoebe

:haha: yes lets xxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> Ah i see Tink has just signed in, maybe she'll be able to help on this. But honestly Pops, u dont need to do this alone. But if ur mood gets too low promise me u will speak to dr?? xxxx

My mood is already rock bottom, crying for nothing, im snappy at everyone and screamed at korben other morning cos i was so tired at the time i could of done anything to stop him crying, OH had to take him downstairs before i did something id regret.. ( not proud of myself admitting that)but other days im ok, i know im depressed and have been since korben was born, but cant be as bad when i get good days can it.

Just need to snap out of it i think :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Yes I agree Phoebe hun, even if you don't commence any sort of treatment its very helpful to have it noted and monitored. Yes lets smack Poppy's bottom Phoebe :haha: x

I need something :haha:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> Ah i see Tink has just signed in, maybe she'll be able to help on this. But honestly Pops, u dont need to do this alone. But if ur mood gets too low promise me u will speak to dr?? xxxx
> 
> My mood is already rock bottom, crying for nothing, im snappy at everyone and screamed at korben other morning cos i was so tired at the time i could of done anything to stop him crying, OH had to take him downstairs before i did something id regret.. ( not proud of myself admitting that)but other days im ok, i know im depressed and have been since korben was born, but cant be as bad when i get good days can it.
> 
> Just need to snap out of it i think :hugs:Click to expand...

No such thing as snapping out of it hun. That annoys me (not u darling) when ppl say to snap out of things espec anything to do with mental health. If only life were that simple, then there wouldnt be the need for all the kinds of help that there is out there. Right what i would like u to (gently demanding) is that u get ur arse down the quack's PDQ and tell them how desperate u are feeling and obviously hurting. Like Tink said it may not go down the meds route, but to have ur fears, worries and concerns logged is better than to do nothing at all. I am now very worried about u, and it is plain to see u need help. There is no shame in falling apart, crying. As i have said b4 u have gone thru a very traumatic event. And u need help to come to terms with that. I wont lie and say life will be mills n boon afterwards. The bereavememt and grief u feel is very real. Maybe the dr could put u in touch witha counsellor or something. There are some good sites on here. I went to SANDSand a few other associations that deal with mc. But i do insist that u see a dr bloody soon. U CANNOT AND WILL NOT SUFFER ALONE NOR TRY TO please Poppy for ur own sense of well being, ur family's and lastly for us on here. I cant bear the thought of u hurting alone xxx


----------



## phoebe

And dont u ever beat urself up for the actions and reactions u are going thru. If i were to say that that is normal behavior patterns u would never believe me. But it does prove that u must seek professional help sooner rather than later. Like i said there is no shame in needing help. None whatsoever. I had all sorts of help and still do now, and believe me i know i have my ups and my downs. But i would be fecking lost if i didnt xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

But sometimes a little medication or some counselling is just what you need to 'snap out of it' I know its what it took for me, don't think I would have done it on my own really. What about your health visitor, can you talk to her? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Couldn't agree more, you said pretty much what I was about to type Phoebe x


----------



## phoebe

Feeling pretty rubbish for Poppy now, wish i could do more to help, has worried me, I know what dark places i went to when it happened to me. Cant bear the thought of my friend hurting like that :cry::cry:


----------



## poppy666

Just rang and made another appointment for wednesday felt a idiot cancelling then asking again, plus rang EPU and im up there on Monday morning for a check up, thanks both of you i know i need help its just asking for it im not good at :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Me too Phoebes.....I'm refreshing this blooming page every minute :cry: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Did you see the bit i said about your health visitor? i did some work with them for a placement, this is the sort of stuff they are trained to help with and they can refur you on to other services. Glad you booked the app again :) x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Me too Phoebes.....I'm refreshing this blooming page every minute :cry: x

ditto i am in bits x just had a cig as i am so worried


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Just rang and made another appointment for wednesday felt a idiot cancelling then asking again, plus rang EPU and im up there on Monday morning for a check up, thanks both of you i know i need help its just asking for it im not good at :hugs:

Thank god for that Poppy. I know its hard to ask for help, but its more difficult to suffer on the way u are xxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Yes Tink when i was under the health visitor she wanted an Emotional Team to visit maybe she saw something in me that i didnt, but i declined the offer because i thought i was ok, but think its got worse since i MC'd and somethings or that has made me worse, i knew i needed help the second i thought i could put my hand over korbens mouth to shut him up the other morning when he was crying and i hate myself for even having that thought, but it was enough the scare my OH cos i was just shouting and totally lost it :cry:

Better go make some tea, thank you xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Do you have her number? you and Korben are under her care for the first 5 years, you can call her and she can do a home visit if that will be of any help? I would still see the doc though, but just thought it might be easier to be open about everything with a familiar face in your own home :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Yes Tink when i was under the health visitor she wanted an Emotional Team to visit maybe she saw something in me that i didnt, but i declined the offer because i thought i was ok, but think its got worse since i MC'd and somethings or that has made me worse, i knew i needed help the second i thought i could put my hand over korbens mouth to shut him up the other morning when he was crying and i hate myself for even having that thought, but it was enough the scare my OH cos i was just shouting and totally lost it :cry:
> 
> Better go make some tea, thank you xxx

Well i am glad u have made that step now in going to see a dr. It wont be easy but with the right help, u can get urself back on track and deal with the hurt and pain. Believe me it will help and these awful irrational thoughts will ease in time. Love u hun and always remember i am here to help in any way, shape or form. Just blooming well ask ok xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Aww Yes I echo this, love you loads Pops, here for you any time :hugs: its gonna be alright, you just need a little help x


----------



## poppy666

Love you both too :hugs:

Think i depressed everyone cos no one been on since :haha: just got korben bed now running the bath to have a good soak xx


----------



## Hopes314

poppy:hugs: a few years ago i started to feel so horrible with myself, mine was more of an anxiety thing i think, it got to the point where i was constantly shaking, staying inside hiding from the world, it tore DH and i apart for a while it got so bad. After I realized something wasn't right with me, it took me MONTHS to actually call and make an appointment. When I called and they asked the reason for the appointment I just said "i can't sleep" i didnt want to tell ANYONE my problems. So I went to the appointment and saw the doctor and told him everything and yeah it was difficult and i was half in tears trying to explain how i somehow felt horrible for no reason and all. He even asked me a bunch of times if i was into DRUGS and im thinking ugh i dont need this right now. Anyway in the end they did a blood test to make sure my thyroid and some other things were functioning properly (and probably he still wanted to make sure i wasnt doing drugs:haha:) and he sent me off that day with a lovely antidepressant and it made a WORLD of a difference in only a month. After that I was so angry that I had put it off for so long. I made my life miserable for months and months all because I avoided a 20 minute doctors appointment. Anyway I only had to be on the meds 6 months and everything became "normal" and I slowly stopped the meds and have been fine since. Sometimes all our little brain chemicals just get out of wack and all we can do is try to set things straight. I hope you find your appointment as relieving and useful as I did, I know your situation is even more awful than mine so I'm sure you could use the help:hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Hopes :hugs: dont think you realise how many people suffer from depression until you start to suffer too :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

Tink- Hope the dizziness goes away soon, I felt a little faint that way yesterday and did a bunch of nothing.. as usual. I'm sorry you feel that way about mint chocolate chip ice cream now, since you mentioned it that day, I've been living off of it (am eating a bowl right NOW:haha:). But I've had the same experience with some foods lately. I was craving stuffed shells like crazy and finally we made them and I ate like half the pan that night, woke up next morning, saw the leftover shells in the fridge, and vomited. Couldnt even look at the shells since then. Husband had to wash the pan when they were gone because even that freaked me out. Its funny how that works isn't it:haha: Hopefully my ice cream won't turn on me, my ms has actually been lighter the past couple days. Which of course worries me, as everything else on the planet does.

Oh, and my angelsounds is arriving TOMORROW! I'll only be 9+1, i didn't think it would arrive this early. Hopefully it works well tomorrow or else I'll of course be freaking out more.:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Think they say after 10wks Hopes so dont freak if you hear nothing lol god your gonna be murder if bubba is hiding :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Think they say after 10wks Hopes so dont freak if you hear nothing lol god your gonna be murder if bubba is hiding :haha:

Ugh I know:dohh: I'm such an unreasonable worrier lol, and i realize it too.. but yet i still worry. I guess its not so surprising really, my story about ending up on meds for anxiety, huh? lol My mom is a chronic worrier, probably worse than me, she worrys to the point where people think shes crazy!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think most people will experience some degree of depression at some point in their lives, you right Pops, you don't realise just how many people have suffered until you start to talk about it yourself. FX this is the start of your journey to recovering and healing :hugs:

Hopes, most women wont find it till 10 weeks at least hun, PROMISE you wont panic? In fact my midwife today told me not to panic if she couldn't find the heartbeat today and she is a midwife, with a much better doppler, and I'm 15 weeks :haha: Anyhow that aside, I hope you will find it soon cause like you said no matter what you know, you will worry regardless :rofl: I was the same :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Nah your not alone i worry too much too about stuff and make myself ill in the process :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

See, the problem is that I need to be past 12 weeks.. that way I can just go buy stuff:haha:


----------



## babydream

Hi girls,

Awwwww, now what's going on here??? Poppy, my dear i'm sorry you feel depressed but no wonder after everything you've been through. Well, i can assure you from personal experience that counselling and mild antidepressants help. You cannot do this on your own. I thought i could. When i lost my best friend to suicide i went to work the next day as normal and carried on thinking i can deal with it. It was after few month when i broke down and my then employer called my gp and made an appointment for me. The gp saw immediately that i was suicidal myself so two days later i saw the phsycotherapist and started taking pills. I also tried cognitive therapy but it wasn't for me. Anyway, grieving and depression are serious stuff and very hard to deal with it darling, i started crying in the middle of the shops, couldn't listen to music, couldn't watch tv just sit in silence and look in front of me. i was out. But got through it with the help of docs, pills, my family, friends, dh and my cats too. I cuddled them a lot and i swear it helped. So hunni, don't you even try to do it alone. You need help and i'm pretty sure everyone who knows you would be more than happy to help including us here. If you need a chat, a rant or just get things off your chest, come on and write it down. I used to write my feelings down and read them sometimes.

Oh dear sorry it's a long one, hope you won't get bored reading it. just wanna help xxxx love you pops xxxxx and love you all actually xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh for heavens sake, I have been snaking all night, and I even feel sick. But I still want more, and more is a hardboiled egg... :dohh: why? ugh. I am gonna be soooooooooooooooooooo FAT :wacko: 

Swimming next week, I gotta try limit the weight gain, my arse is struggling to fit even in maternity bottoms...... :growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

See your all making me cry here... way too emotional today, thanks Babydream and im sorry to hear about your friend must of been very hard to deal with :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh for heavens sake, I have been snaking all night, and I even feel sick. But I still want more, and more is a hardboiled egg... :dohh: why? ugh. I am gonna be soooooooooooooooooooo FAT :wacko:
> 
> Swimming next week, I gotta try limit the weight gain, my arse is struggling to fit even in maternity bottoms...... :growlmad:

Whats snaking Tink? x


----------



## pk2of8

hey lovelies :hi: tink, phoebe, poppy, and hopes... oh and china. not many been on today. depression can be a very serious thing. i'm glad to see you re-made that appt poppy. sweetie, you know you can talk to me any time as well. we're all here for you hun. my dh struggles with depression. i think it's just more in some people's make-up than in others. i've felt depressed before, but probably never to the extent that you're describing poppy, and not to the extent my dh has experienced. he hasn't been taking meds since we moved here in August, and he's been doing fantastic. he's been more down lately, so i'm a little worried that he's cycling and might need something again. i hope not, but if so, then we'll get him what he needs. for my dh tho, i really think it's more situational. he's also a worrier hopes, and he worries himself silly sometimes about things. it takes a lot of support and encouragement, but all worth it in the end. 

ttc, thank you for the doc info. i don't know if i'll go see him or not. it's not too far from me, and i'm going past that way every tues/thur now for work, so it's not like it's out of the way. i just hate being new in the area and not knowing anything about this stuff. :wacko: like, i have no idea if flagler hospital (in st augustine) is any good or anything, but it's the closest to us. but also, with my pre-term labor and such (historically), i don't even know if flagler will be able to handle all of that or if i'll have to come up to jax for hospital stuff anyway... :shrug: well, i guess i'll get it figured out. sooner rather than later preferably. i'm getting anxious to get these appts set up and get the ball rolling again....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: snacking :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooo you muppet :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

hahah was wondering about "snaking" too! was picturing all sorts of silly things..


----------



## Hopes314

Anyone having anything yummy for dinner? (or i guess HAD anything yummy for dinner since its later for you guys) I can't think of anything that sounds good to eat tonight except ice cream:dohh: thanks tink! lol But im sure DH would like to eat something that involves real food.


----------



## poppy666

I thought she was talking about these jelly sweets you can get which are designed like snakes :haha:

Thanks PK it looks more common than i thought but then again dont think a lot of people like to admit their depressed or getting help do they but nice to come on here and finally be able to say something outloud sort of speak x


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> Anyone having anything yummy for dinner? (or i guess HAD anything yummy for dinner since its later for you guys) I can't think of anything that sounds good to eat tonight except ice cream:dohh: thanks tink! lol But im sure DH would like to eat something that involves real food.

I made Gammon, new potatoes n sweetcorn for our tea, was ok x


----------



## Hopes314

what is gammon? mmm corn i would love to have some corn on the cob right now!


----------



## poppy666

Gammon steak 'Bacon' yummy... mmmm corn on the cob with butter on x


----------



## poppy666

Anyone watching Magdalene sisters on film4? great film but winds me up x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I had left over school dinners.....honestly!!! the dinner lady leaves my husband trays of food to bring home (he is the caretaker) quite handy but not always the most tasty of meals lol


----------



## phoebe

Hey chicks i had a chinese curry and egg fried rice (home made) nom nom. made a right gannet of myself and am too full lol:haha:


Going back to the depression thing, a lot of people dont like to admit to wanting or asking for help as unfortunately there is still a stigma attached to it. Even in this day and age when there is all the great help and facilities now. I rememeber when i got 1st diagnosed back in 1997. I was so horrified to admit i was ill and thought i was barking for the most part. But once i came (eventually) to terms with it, i have accepted that depression is truly a real illness. The worst part with the acceptance is, that its unseen and to all intents no one can see how bad u are feeling. Not like a broken limb or owt. But as the others have said, it is all frighteningly common, its just no one wants to admit. And there is at least 1 in 3 suffering from some sort of mental ill health at any given time. And most people are and will be affected at some point in their lifetime. It is also the reason why i went into working in MH, to give back and to help others......Soz for boring u all lol. Hugs xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Your not boring us Phoebe, really helpful stuff, and wonderful how you want to give back the care you received. Similar to why I choose nursing x


----------



## phoebe

Right now on that little nugget of wisdom i shall bid u all a good night. Sleep well lovelys, gotta go bed have been up since the crack of sparrow fart and didnt sleep a wink last nite. Sayonara dudettes, hugs all round xxxx:kiss::hugs::sleep:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nunnites Phoebe :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Not boring Pheobe and good night sweetie :hugs: 

Im still watching this film even tho its winding me up lol i use to be in a home run by nun's when i was 5 till about 7yrs and the Nuns were so nasty how they got away with the abuse they inflicted i dunno x


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

Just jumping on here quickly I'm cream crackered! Had a long day, went out with my friends and their kids. It was one of the kids 3 rd Birthday. Then later went over to her house for a party. Had lamb curry that my friend makes, its delish mmmmmm

Poppy, I agree with the others. I got depressed a few years back when my little one was a baby. I had a very rough few months with DH and was homesick and living with his alcoholic father, it all got too much for me. I went to the docs and got on anti depressants and they worked wonders for me. I tried after a year to come off but wasn't good, tried the next year and was much better. Big :hugs: hun you're not alone.

Tink glad MW app went well. I'm not too fussed really about having an appointment will prob wait til my next one at 20 weeks. It's funny but if I didnt have that doppler I would prob want to go to hear the heartbeat for reassurance:haha: dont need to, I love that doppler!!!
Hopes try not to panick but you may hear it if you have a good search around. Remember baby will be quite low still right around your pubic bone. My baby is always on my lower left side, I know just where to go to find her/him now:haha:

Hi all other ding dongs :hi:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Anyone watching Magdalene sisters on film4? great film but winds me up x

Horrible horrible horrible!!! Depressing!!! :growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

Only watched it once before and pissed me off so dunno why i watched it again lol.. my mum was in one of those convents 'she was from Dublin' but she never talked about it no wonder i guess x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!

Wow some heavy stuff on here today, Poppy i hope you get better soon. . . always here for you and love ya lots :)

I've just been to see Alexandra Burke in concert, she was fab!

I came home and pee'd on an opk and it's almost positve, hoping for my positive tomorrow (cd16) woop woop :) I want to bd tonight but DH is very tired cos he just drove 100 mies to and from the concert so think i will need to wait till tomorrow but he has promised to bd tomorrow and the next day. I hope it's enough, we bd'd last night so hopefully some of those spermies are still swimming lol U guys think missing tonight would effect our chances much? x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks sweetie :hugs: No you'll be covered till tomorrow but dont miss tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Coral that's exactly where I find my little ding dong :haha: my next app isn't till 26 weeks now cause I have consultant and diabetic midwife in the meantime so I guess its as broad as its long, they don't really do much at this stage I guess. x

Jenny, should be fine. Last night would have been a bonus, but not essential. x

How is everyone this morning? I have an appointment with my M.E doctor this morning, husband is gonna drop me in it for going on the computer too much (I'm not meant to be on here much :haha:) I'm gonna get told off x


----------



## coral11680

morning tink,

Good luck at docs hope you dont get told off too much:haha:
Tink not sure what day to go to that baby expo yet. I have to look at hubbys work schedule and stuff. which day do you prefer?

Trying to catch up on all my washing I've neglected over the past few days. Also want to take a nap today been so tired in the evenings


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: hope your all well afm chilling today no gym woopp weekend again come rond fast x x x


----------



## Hopes314

Blah up early and hating it. Husband woke me up because the cat threw up this morning and is being slow. Hopefully she just has an upset stomach. The last thing I want to do is another emergency vet visit that costs me 1000$ or more. It's always stressful deciding when to wait it out and when not to. Of course with a baby on the way the last thing we want to do is drop a bunch of cash for tons of testing, etc. when the cat just has an upset stomach or something. Ugh. She was fine last night when we went to bed, there dont seem to be any signs of an emergency. I think I really just need to go back to bed, husband got me all stressed out over this crap. Gosh.. cats. At least when theres something wrong with my dog it lets me know! I'm a dog person, NOT a cat person. ugh. I know theres lots of you cat people on here, am I doing an ok thing to wait it out? I'm just going back to bed lol its 7am here. night.


----------



## phoebe

Hello girls xx
How are we all today? TGIF eh lol. Was just wondering if any of u could help me at all please. On monday i am due to go for a colposcopy, I really am feeling quite wound up by it. I have been aching and hurting a fair amount in the lady garden area (growing pains i assume) But the thought of having this exam is putting the fear of christ up me ahem:blush:. My normal midwife said to cancel if i am that worried, but when i mentioned it to the diabetic midwife, she went and spoke to a gynae OB who said it is perfectly safe. I know the actual colposcope dont touch me, but what app they put some kind of acid on ur cervix so any changes would show up. Well my big issue is, isnt there already some kind of plug up there? And given my history of mc i dont want anything to jeopardise this pg. What should i do? And what would u ladies do if u were in my situ?? Any or all advice will be gratefully accepted. Please help me, i am scared. thanks xxx


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon Ding Dongs :flower:

Tink good luck at doctors sweetie x

Coral you ok and hows bump?

Hopes hope cat is ok, im a dog person more, dont like cats much only because if i go into a house thats got cat's and they got flea's the damn things always bite me and make a mess of my ankles grrrrrr 

Caz enjoy your lazy day lovely :kiss:

afm Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo spotting atm, CP has disappeared on me ( i really need to read up on CP theory) Ive actually got a bit of CM not seen that in weeks :haha: lets see how the day goes, im picking up a face forward car seat for Korben he's nearly grown out of his Maxi cosi one, just buying the Maxi cosi XP one 'did a lot of reading for safest on market'... Things you have to do when you got little one's lol x


----------



## phoebe

Forgot to say that when i went last time, the gynae man said that my changes were only slightly on the border line. So do u think it would be safe to leave until after i have had ding dong?? xxx


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> Hello girls xx
> How are we all today? TGIF eh lol. Was just wondering if any of u could help me at all please. On monday i am due to go for a colposcopy, I really am feeling quite wound up by it. I have been aching and hurting a fair amount in the lady garden area (growing pains i assume) But the thought of having this exam is putting the fear of christ up me ahem:blush:. My normal midwife said to cancel if i am that worried, but when i mentioned it to the diabetic midwife, she went and spoke to a gynae OB who said it is perfectly safe. I know the actual colposcope dont touch me, but what app they put some kind of acid on ur cervix so any changes would show up. Well my big issue is, isnt there already some kind of plug up there? And given my history of mc i dont want anything to jeopardise this pg. What should i do? And what would u ladies do if u were in my situ?? Any or all advice will be gratefully accepted. Please help me, i am scared. thanks xxx

I dont know much about the procedure Pheobe myself BUT if it was me and i was pregnant id be too scared i wont even allow OHs togger up there till i feel safe :shrug:

So for me not a chance x If your gut feeling is no then go with it x


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Pops, i totally and 100% agree. Just been crying on the phone to my mum about it how LAME at the grand old age of 38:haha::haha: i am just going to ring p and cancel now xxxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Good good i know you'd be stressing if you went ahead with it :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: good morning sweeties! 

tink, was your doc appt today? sorry i can't seem to keep track of all the ding dong appts til after they happen and you all come back and tell what went on during. :haha: 

:hugs: phoebe, i'm not familiar with that procedure, but i agree with poppy hun. and especially if it's an elective thing, then i would just put it off til after :baby: ding dong is born. if they're not telling you that you MUST have it, then i'm sure it can wait a few more months. :hugs:

poppy, how are you feeling today sweetie? when's your new appt with the doc? so glad you're not spotting hunnie. cp high means you're getting close to ov. really cp is sort of reliable but not the best...it's considered a secondary fertility sign and best to use to back up your other signs if your unsure. but really part of the trick is you should try to always check it around the same time each day (same as you need to temp about the same time each day) and you really don't need to check it more than once a day b/c it does change position. then you should start to see a pattern for yourself with it after a while and what's normal for you. 

coral, i hope you're feeling better sweetie and can get that nap today...that actually sounds good to me too and i'm not preggers! i was SO tired driving home after work last night. plus there were TWO major accidents on the highway i use to get home so it TRIPLED my drive time. ugh :wacko: took me an hour and half to get home when it's normally about 30 minutes!! :dohh:

hopes...i'm not a cat person either, and we don't have any pets right now, so i don't know what to tell you hun. i hope you get some good rest :hugs:

afm, temps are looking pretty normal fro pre-ov for me...still going down. i have another freakin' UTI this morning tho. :growlmad: so i'm pretty uncomfortable with that. already took some cranberry pills and some other meds. i can't stand that pain. i'm a little worried about my cm tho. usually i'm having a fair amount of ewcm by now, and so far nothing...just creamy. :shrug: i'm hoping it picks up here soon. i'm prepping dh for more :sex: tonight already. fxxxx it will work, and the kids will be going for the wkend with their dad tonight. tomorrow my bro is coming to fix my van!!!!!! yay!!!! can't wait to be able to drive it again!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Pk xx
Sorry to hear u have an uti ouch. I hope it clears up soon for u, just be careful when dtd that it dont aggravate u too much. Thats great news about ur van yay!!:thumbup:
Well i rang gynae and told them i wanted to cancel, but they werent having it. And tried to book me in for next month pfft!! Told them why blah blah but oh no the fecking nurse specialist rings up and is trying to make me have it done. So i explain my concerns and fears and tell them i dont even let my o/h have access and that they're not putting in a speculum let alone check my cervix. I even burst into tears and say that this is my 2nd pg having lost the 1st and shes like yeah thats fine WTF!!! i dont fucking think so sherlock:growlmad: So now we are at a mexian stand off, where by shes saying that the consultant will be in touch with new app. Well i wont be going as simple as that. My baby means more to me than my health at the second, and until he/she is born they can go ram it!!! Soz for rant and language xxx


----------



## pk2of8

what exactly is it you need done phoebe? or that they want to do?

OMG girls, i don't know how in the world i'm going to manage holding me pee long enough to do opk!!! :wacko: i wanted to start that today, but i hate that feeling of urgency like you gotta go so bad and all of that! uuuuuggggghhhhhhh


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Girlies:hi:

No testing for me tomorrow, the dreaded af got me a day early:hissy::hissy:

Made an appt for the docs, gonna get myself checked out, we've been shagging for 3 and a half yrs now with no protection and still no BFP. Surely the must be something wrong somewhere:cry:

I'm starting to think Daisy is my little miracle child!


----------



## MommyV

Hi ladies,

DM- so sorry about af I totally understand how you feel

Poppy- sorry about the depression I had problems after both my children were born took antidepressents after dd and then after close to a year was able to wean myself off of them and I feel so much better now

asfm- temps are dropping and I know af will be here soon I am going to take a little break from ttc and try to focus on losing some weight and spending time with my children I'll still come on and talk to you ladies and if I do happen to get pg that will be great otherwise I'll just wait until late april or may


----------



## poppy666

DM So sorry for af :hugs: me and my OH were at it for 6yrs before korben :wacko: we was classed as unexplained infertility and ready to go for ICSI.. But it happened naturally. Hope you get some answers at your doctors x

Pheobe you do right tell em to feck off only thing going through that tunnel is your little :baby: then they can have entry to it :haha:

PK Great to hear your van be fixed tomorrow :happydance: UTI hate them :growlmad: My appointments Wednesday for doctors, Monday EPU but still noooooooooooooooooo bleeding today :happydance:

Just found out my friends daughter lost her baby today she was 10wks bless :hugs: Brought everything back for me so been trying to keep busy today, but im ok x


----------



## poppy666

MommyV said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> DM- so sorry about af I totally understand how you feel
> 
> Poppy- sorry about the depression I had problems after both my children were born took antidepressents after dd and then after close to a year was able to wean myself off of them and I feel so much better now
> 
> asfm- temps are dropping and I know af will be here soon I am going to take a little break from ttc and try to focus on losing some weight and spending time with my children I'll still come on and talk to you ladies and if I do happen to get pg that will be great otherwise I'll just wait until late april or may

MommyV ((( huge hugs)))) make sure you come on tho will miss you otherwise missy :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> what exactly is it you need done phoebe? or that they want to do?
> 
> OMG girls, i don't know how in the world i'm going to manage holding me pee long enough to do opk!!! :wacko: i wanted to start that today, but i hate that feeling of urgency like you gotta go so bad and all of that! uuuuuggggghhhhhhh

Hey Pk, what they wanna do is look at my cervix to see what these changes are. Had a what u call pap smear back in sept and they found borderline changes. A colposcope is a magnifying microsrope type thing. But app they put some kinds of acids onto the cervix so that they should show up anything diff. But whats upsetting me is that surely there must be some kind of plug forming and i cant bear the thought of them prodding and poking around with the potential of disturbing something x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol having BnB withdrawal :haha: being a good girl and limiting my computer use today...

PK good news about van at last, and hope your UTI clears up quick x

Pops, how ya feeling today honey? 

Phoebe, from a medical point of view your should be fine having the colposcopy. But I entirely understand why you don't want to have it done. I am very over due a smear (yes I told you us nurses are terrible patients) and it was suggested I have one. And of course I know it will be fine, but I would NEVER forgive myself if i aggravated things down there and provoked something that lead to something happening to the baby. So I'm with you, worry bout it after the baby's birth. Not what the doc will recommend but like you I'm not risking it. Yes you have a mucus plug that is keeping nasty's away from the baby and you want that in place till your gonna give birth. The way I see it is that if anything is wrong, I wouldn't have any treatment till the bubba is born anyway so what's the point? Anyhow, hope your ok honey :hugs:

Docs for me was a little emotional. He recons I will never work again, and I have to admit I agree with him. I wont explain the whole thing now cause I got dinner on the go, and its quite complicated. Maybe I'll type a long rant later. Anyhow, I feel better for being told this as I felt stuck in limbo wondering what to do with my life and my employer needs to know what I am doing as I was doing a paediatric conversion course. So the decision is I choose life on a lower income with the time and energy for my family. Life is too short, and they grow up too quick. x


----------



## babydream

Hi all, 

Phoebe, darling good you canceled, if you don't feel right about it then don't go through it. 

Pops, yaaaay for no spotting, sorry about your fish :(

Tink and coral, you should def go to baby show i've been a couple of years ago and it was fab!!! 

PK, glad the van trouble is sorted, sorry for UTI, not pleasant at all, hugs xx

Mommyv, fx for you hun, lets hope temp dropping means nothing and still get a bfp. 

DM sorry the bitchy witch got ya hun, good idea to get yourself checked out. 

Hopes, as soon as i read your post about your cat throwing up, mine did. Poor thing, hopefully only a stomach upset or furball coming out. 

Hope everyone else okay xx

I went for my bloodtests today results will be ready next friday, i can ring the surgery. I'm gonna start opk on cd 10ish although no point so early and wait till ff confirms ov then make another appointment for the 21day progesterone test. But if i ov later than cd14, do i count a week from ov day and thats the day for prog test???? Also, i need to book dh's SA but now i'm in dilemma. I plan to b'd every other day this month but he can't do anything for 5days before testing. What should i do??? It says on the letter that when i call, they'd give me and app 2-6weeks after. Anyway, very cold today, i'm freezing.


----------



## phoebe

MommyV said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> DM- so sorry about af I totally understand how you feel
> 
> Poppy- sorry about the depression I had problems after both my children were born took antidepressents after dd and then after close to a year was able to wean myself off of them and I feel so much better now
> 
> asfm- temps are dropping and I know af will be here soon I am going to take a little break from ttc and try to focus on losing some weight and spending time with my children I'll still come on and talk to you ladies and if I do happen to get pg that will be great otherwise I'll just wait until late april or may

Please do stick around Mommy, you will be sorely missed. But i do understand how you're feeling. I hope that in the interim you will get the happy news you have been waiting for. Hugs xxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Im ok today Thank You Tink, better for spilling some feelings out yesterday i think :hugs:

Awww Tink i really hope your ok, must be so hard being told you'll never work again at such a young age :hug: Rant away later :kiss:


----------



## phoebe

Daisys_mummy said:


> Hi Girlies:hi:
> 
> No testing for me tomorrow, the dreaded af got me a day early:hissy::hissy:
> 
> Made an appt for the docs, gonna get myself checked out, we've been shagging for 3 and a half yrs now with no protection and still no BFP. Surely the must be something wrong somewhere:cry:
> 
> I'm starting to think Daisy is my little miracle child!

Big hugs Daisy, sorry to hear af got u hun. Please try and keep ur chin up xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Phoebe, darling good you canceled, if you don't feel right about it then don't go through it.
> 
> Pops, yaaaay for no spotting, sorry about your fish :(
> 
> Tink and coral, you should def go to baby show i've been a couple of years ago and it was fab!!!
> 
> PK, glad the van trouble is sorted, sorry for UTI, not pleasant at all, hugs xx
> 
> Mommyv, fx for you hun, lets hope temp dropping means nothing and still get a bfp.
> 
> DM sorry the bitchy witch got ya hun, good idea to get yourself checked out.
> 
> Hopes, as soon as i read your post about your cat throwing up, mine did. Poor thing, hopefully only a stomach upset or furball coming out.
> 
> Hope everyone else okay xx
> 
> I went for my bloodtests today results will be ready next friday, i can ring the surgery. I'm gonna start opk on cd 10ish although no point so early and wait till ff confirms ov then make another appointment for the 21day progesterone test. But if i ov later than cd14, do i count a week from ov day and thats the day for prog test???? Also, i need to book dh's SA but now i'm in dilemma. I plan to b'd every other day this month but he can't do anything for 5days before testing. What should i do??? It says on the letter that when i call, they'd give me and app 2-6weeks after. Anyway, very cold today, i'm freezing.


LOL Bet you laughed at my fish dilemma :haha: i just couldnt kill it or watch it suffers so Gage did it x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Mommyv :hugs: Trying to figure out whether to keep putting myself through this every month.

If I give it another go I'm still going to temp and use opk's, I might also try the macca, nothing else though!

Going to see how I feel in a few days, got racing over the weekend and a night out on friday to look foward to:happydance: Not been out with my little sis for ages and at least I can have a drink or two:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

DM, I'm so sorry honey......:cry: I feel so disappointed seeing you go through this month after month, wish there was more I could do. I think its exactly the right thing to do to get some help, and like Pops said, you may find you won't need it but good to get things into motion. x

Pops, sorry so hear about your friends daughter, that's so sad :cry: :hugs: I'm very happy to see the spotting has relented today, fx its fecked off for good x


----------



## babydream

oh noo poppy i'm so sorry about your friend's daughter. I can imagine, it effecting you badly hun. Hope you're okay.

Tink, omg, never work again?? Is it so serious?? Hope you're okay too, difficult to digest i guess, not good news. 

Hugs to you both xxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol having BnB withdrawal :haha: being a good girl and limiting my computer use today...
> 
> PK good news about van at last, and hope your UTI clears up quick x
> 
> Pops, how ya feeling today honey?
> 
> Phoebe, from a medical point of view your should be fine having the colposcopy. But I entirely understand why you don't want to have it done. I am very over due a smear (yes I told you us nurses are terrible patients) and it was suggested I have one. And of course I know it will be fine, but I would NEVER forgive myself if i aggravated things down there and provoked something that lead to something happening to the baby. So I'm with you, worry bout it after the baby's birth. Not what the doc will recommend but like you I'm not risking it. Yes you have a mucus plug that is keeping nasty's away from the baby and you want that in place till your gonna give birth. The way I see it is that if anything is wrong, I wouldn't have any treatment till the bubba is born anyway so what's the point? Anyhow, hope your ok honey :hugs:
> 
> Docs for me was a little emotional. He recons I will never work again, and I have to admit I agree with him. I wont explain the whole thing now cause I got dinner on the go, and its quite complicated. Maybe I'll type a long rant later. Anyhow, I feel better for being told this as I felt stuck in limbo wondering what to do with my life and my employer needs to know what I am doing as I was doing a paediatric conversion course. So the decision is I choose life on a lower income with the time and energy for my family. Life is too short, and they grow up too quick. x

Wow Tink sorry to hear ur news today. I know and agree with what ur saying as i'd been having similar crisis of heart with work. But like u said, ur a mum first and that time with ur family is precious, so at least that gives u the much needed closure regarding work. Feel free to rant away when ready to sweety. Big hugs to u and urs xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## babydream

I was actually very very sad for your fish poppy :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mommyv, sorry hun, missed your message. I've seen peeps get their BFP's even with dips like yours, I'm crossing my fingers and toes that your not out honey. I totally understand you need to chill out on the TTC front, but really hope you stick around to chat, we would miss you loads! x

Babydream yes you need the test 7 days after Ovulation. For the sperm test you obviously want to know asap, how bout you book the app soon. You could always cancel if you have a delay in O? :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right off for a bit, got dinner to finish. Thanks for the understanding, its hard to take but its the right decision. I made myself so unwell the last time I worked that I couldn't even feed myself or go to the bathroom on my own. Its taken since may to recover to 60% of what I should be and the worst bit was not being able to take care of my children. Speak later honeys x


----------



## Hopes314

Phoebe:hugs: I 100% agree with what you and tink said about waiting until AFTER having the baby for procedures, ESPECIALLY dealing with the cervix! A few weeks ago I had a prenatal appointment and I KNEW they were going to want to do a pap smear because they mentioned it previously. I posted on here freaking out because it was just days after my spotting had stopped and it just seems really unnecessary. I also knew that the doctor would be fairly adamant that I just have the procedure unless I firmly declined.

When I got there I told the doctor about all the spotting and how it had only been gone for 4 days and she said "well i'll check out your cervix and see how it looks in there and see if there's any blood and then we will make the decision about the pap" Seemed fair enough to me. So she uses the horrible speculum and all that, looks at the cervix, says its perfectly fine and then rams the brush in and goes for the pap! I was pretty angry. Then after the procedure She said DH and I couldn't have sex or do anything involving my "down there" because "she can't tell me whats going on in there, she can't see inside my belly for me" And then I'm thinking "then why the f**k did you just do a pap smear lady!?" oh MY GOSH they make me so angry. I was fuming after that one for days.. well.. it still hasnt left me clearly.

So anyway phoebe, I am surprised they are being so forceful about the procedure, but they can't tie you down and make you. Although they almost did that to me it seemed. Gosh, its not THEIR baby. :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## MommyV

I'm not going anywhere ladies. I just need a ttc break and something else to focus on. I love hearing for you ladies and seeing how all the pregos are doing. I'll still be temping and taking the maca but not trying or obsessing at all. I'll be on just maybe not as much. Love u all.


----------



## Jenny Penn

I got my positive opk today (cd16) a nice early O for me! And DH gave me the goods last night and the night before and has said he will give me more tonight and tomorrow :) I WILL CATCH THAT EGG IF IT KILLS US haha So im glad i took the soy now :) The only weird thing i have noticed is that i usually have O pains on either my right or left side but i seem to be having them on both sides, any ideas or any of you guys had this? 

Right im gona read bak and catch up x


----------



## Hopes314

mommyv:hugs: i hope it gets easier for you whatever you choose to do!

jenny-:happydance:yay for nice early (normal!) ov! maybe you have TWO eggies :) Although I had some cramping on both sides and ended up with one :baby:... hmmm (but you did use soy:haha:)

tink-it sounds like a very tough position that you are being put in with everything, but it also sounds like you know what is most important to you and i think if i were in your situation i would do just the same that you are:hugs:

poppy-how sad:cry: i still find it surprising how common m/cs really are:cry:

as for me-cat seems to be doing a little better, shes still being slow and weird but shes eating now and looks a tiny bit better. hopefully just an upset tummy. and my angelsounds is on its way, but my MAIL STILL ISNT HERE ugh! its 245pm here and my mail has yet to arrive. ive never lived anywhere where the mail comes this late its crazy! we used to get our mail at 9am when we lived other places. come on mail person i dont have time for this! will be more pissy if it gets here with no batteries and i dont have the kind it takes or something. ahhh (i should be happy this is the biggest problem i have right now, i know:wacko:)


----------



## Jenny Penn

Ok here it goes:
Hopes- Hope ur cat is ok, poor wee thing!
Phoebe- I wouldn't go for the procedure either, i say wai until baby is here.
Poppy- Yay for no spotting but sorry to hear about your friend's daughter :( and your fish :(
PK- Booo for the UTI but woohoo about the van getting fixed!
DM- So sorry the witch got ya, i hope your Doctor helps you on your way to your bfp soon!
MommyV- Im still holding out hope for your bfp this cycle but can understand you needing a ttc break if it ends badly as long as you keep in touch *hugs*
Tink- Sorry to hear about your work situation, i know it's a hard decision to make but whats £ as long as you are healthy and happy!
Babydream- Good luck for the blood results sweetie!

x x x


----------



## Jenny Penn

I would love 2 eggies Hopes lol but would be just as happy with 1 right now :) x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny i had ov pains on both off the Soy so fx you catch eggy sweetie xx


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

Heyy girls, hope your all ok just writing a quick mesage to say hello again and i havent been on in a few days so i have alot to read back on. Just thought i would update you on the situation, the :witch: is gone now just waiting to O! Myself and OH had a talk about what to do weither to start NTNP or keep TTC'ing vigarously and OH was definetly up for TTC;ing vigarously...it seems like he wants the baby more than me haha, but thats impossible! 

Anywhooo i hope all of you PG girlies are doing ok and your little beans are all healthy :D and to all of you TTC'ing :dust: for your BFP's my fingers and toes are crosssed for you :D 

Right time to catch up on whats been going on here :)


----------



## Jenny Penn

Wow it's been so quiet in here :O
I hope all my Ding Dongs are ok!
I have a massive cold sore on my lip ouch lol x


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies,

I read through all the posts last night but didnt get a chance to reply and forgot most of it now!:dohh:

DM sorry AF showed up, I agree it's a good idea to get tested while you are still trying as it can't hurt. :hugs:

Tink sorry for the news about your health:hugs:

Phoebe like the others said I would wait til after baby unless its vital its done before.

Poppy glad the spotted has stopped:happydance:

PK glad the van will be sorted soon!:happydance:

ASFM not much is new got more cleaning /washing to do today, I can't wait! I think I'm a lemon now:happydance: Tink are you sure you changed your ticker, I thought you were 2 weeks ahead of me?


----------



## phoebe

Congrats on the lemon Coral woohoo!!!:yipee::yipee:xxxx


----------



## phoebe

wowie i am an onion now :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Morning Ding Dongs,

Mommyv - I'll be doing the same as you I think.

Still going to temp and do Opk's, but I'm not sure whether or not to give the macca a try.I think the aspirin made a difference to my lining as I'm a fair bit heavier with af this time:shrug:


I've got a doctors appt on the 4th Feb, so I may not take anything this month, we need to find out if theres anything wrong first.


This month was by far the most stressful, I think because I had the chemical last month it just made me want it even more, so I'm just going to try and chill and see what happens.

Much love to you all and loads of hugs and kisses Mwah:kiss:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Opps 

Phoebe and Coral - Congrats on the onion and the lemon:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

havent been g00d last few days lol eating cake:haha:


----------



## coral11680

yay Phoebe an onion:haha::happydance:

DM yeah maybe just temp and opk this month oh and conceive plus if you have it, that can't hurt either. :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Babyhopes congrats on your pregnancy, when did you find out?


----------



## phoebe

Daisys_mummy said:


> Morning Ding Dongs,
> 
> Mommyv - I'll be doing the same as you I think.
> 
> Still going to temp and do Opk's, but I'm not sure whether or not to give the macca a try.I think the aspirin made a difference to my lining as I'm a fair bit heavier with af this time:shrug:
> 
> 
> I've got a doctors appt on the 4th Feb, so I may not take anything this month, we need to find out if theres anything wrong first.
> 
> 
> This month was by far the most stressful, I think because I had the chemical last month it just made me want it even more, so I'm just going to try and chill and see what happens.
> 
> Much love to you all and loads of hugs and kisses Mwah:kiss:

Good luck with ur drs Dm, hope there is something they can do to help hun xx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Congrats babyhopes :happydance::flower::hugs:xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

coral11680 said:


> Babyhopes congrats on your pregnancy, when did you find out?

i got line in thursday but def bfp yesterday
but...................
i took a digi and got a fright :cry:?????Is this beany gonna end?
bfn on digi :hissy:
frer pic was taken at 3mins and is def bfp.
https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/6874/rszdscn1394.jpg

this is my bbt chart!

https://img402.imageshack.us/img402/6341/janxh.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Wow Congrats Babyhopes, thats great news.

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months:happydance:


I've found something else to put my energy back into:happydance:Looking for a new car, found a damaged one on ebay and begging hubby to buy it:haha: We're ringing the seller today to find out how bad the damage is:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

babyhopes i know the digi is less sensitive than the frer wait a few more days and try digi again.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good morning Ding Dongs!

Well, may I say a massive congratulations to Babyhopes, so pleased for you honey! Like Coral said, the digi is less sensitive than the FRER so try not to panic. You wont get a positive on the digi until the FRER has quit a strong line :hugs: Tons and Tons of sticky bean dust :dust: and a healthy and happy 9 months xxxx

DM pleased you have your app booked and agree about not taking anything. :dust: for you new cycle, and FX you wont be needing any more tests cause you will get your BFP anyway :hugs:

Forgot what else is going on, sorry :haha: hello everyone popping on this morning! 

Oh yes, Coral my ticker is right and I'm due 12th July. So what, I'm 11 days in front of you now? See I told you I will still be waiting for mine when yours is here I bet :haha: I don't mind what day we go to the show, leave it up to you x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh yes! Congrats on the Lemon Coral, and the Onion Phoebe! :happydance: x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Just rang and made another appointment for wednesday felt a idiot cancelling then asking again, plus rang EPU and im up there on Monday morning for a check up, thanks both of you i know i need help its just asking for it im not good at :hugs:

poppy you need to ask your docs if they have a counselling group or someone you can speak to regarding depression i see one every month cos i suffer with bipolar depression and im not ashamed to ask or tell anyone about it it is the worst ever to suffer with any form of depression but believe me you do need help after the m/c i did cos i felt such a failure xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Amy! So kind for you to share you experiences here. It seems many of us have suffered in some way of another :hugs: How are you honey? x


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,

Coral and Pheobe congrats on your lemon and onion yay for growing babies

Tink- how r u today? feeling better I hope

DM- i hear you it's been a rough one for me but I'm feeling much better now with other things to focus on as well sounds like fun to fix up a wrecked car my hubby loves car (Fords) but doesn't know how to fix up or repair the cars

asfm- af is here and I'm okay with it I have hardly any cramping and I really don't feel bad at all I think it's from the Maca how exciting I will definately continue to take it even if it only helps af to be less painful although I think af might be heavy because was already kind of heavy this am but that's okay as long as it's not painful


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Just rang and made another appointment for wednesday felt a idiot cancelling then asking again, plus rang EPU and im up there on Monday morning for a check up, thanks both of you i know i need help its just asking for it im not good at :hugs:
> 
> poppy you need to ask your docs if they have a counselling group or someone you can speak to regarding depression i see one every month cos i suffer with bipolar depression and im not ashamed to ask or tell anyone about it it is the worst ever to suffer with any form of depression but believe me you do need help after the m/c i did cos i felt such a failure xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks Amy think they'll probz section me with the amount wrong with me :haha: nice to see you back :hugs:

DM i know the feeling of wanting it even more after your chemical, i so wanted my body to go back to normal think i went into meltdown cos it wasnt happening... im chilling now like you :kiss:

Tink how you feeling today sweetie?

MommyV huge hugs :hugs:

Coral you getting fat yet? :haha:

Congratulations babyhopes dont worry about Digi think they're 25miu everyone's hcg levels are different you be ok :kiss:

Everyone else Afternoonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :happydance:

afm no spotting again and temps shot up today ( not that im relying on them) CP still way up there so may use OPK today see if anything x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mommyv, :hugs: for af. Glad the maca seems to be helping you! :dust: for your new cycle. Hate day 1 of a new cycle, glad you've got your chin up honey, it will happen for you. FX is very very soon x

Pops, Morning honey, sooooooooo glad your having a break from the spotting. It was getting me down so heavens knows how you felt having that one top of everything your going through! Yes I say do an OPK, be interesting to see what seems to be happening with your cycle. FX this is gonna be a nice fertile one x

I'm ok, a little sad as I loved my nursing. Kinda just getting my head round things and pottering about today. Trying to build myself up again after the pneumonia, still pretty week. Got a lot of pelvic pain, hello again SPD I assume. fab :haha: I'M FALLING APART! :rofl: never mind, its all worth it. x


----------



## poppy666

Aww Tink i really for you its very hard on someone so young to know they'll never work again as i watched my dad go through it when we was kids 'he slipped a disc and on invalidity since he was 40'... you'll get there :hugs:

SPO i got at 28wks with korben near the end couldnt go shopping as i couldnt walk properly.. funny after having him 2wks later i was back to normal :haha: you'll get offered physio (sp) if it gets bad.

Ive been awake most of the night think im coming down with a bug felt sick all night and still do, may be why my temps shot up today x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,
I was lurking alot yesterday....hmmm, it was very quiet

Hi ya, Tink, Jenny, Coral, Poppy, DM, Mommyv, Amy, Phoebe & to everyone else

Oh, Congrats to you Hope

asfm, :af: is finnaly gone. I have noticed that comming off the pill my cycles have been really heavy. This cycle I was really heavy Tues & Wed. Thursday I was not as heavy and yesterday it was slacking off. WARNING TMI: the first two days of my cycle I passed clots...is that normal?? Remember I was on the pill for 9 years and hardly got a cycle and if I did it was lite


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well think i o on cd15 so im 3dpo wooppp x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its horrible Pops isn't it? I had it with my last also, again like you was fine a few weeks after the birth again. Gonna get referred early this time cause I hung on too late last time. I'll be ok regarding the not working again, I knew it really, just needed to be told and get my head round it. He said I could do something gentle like 2 hours on a supermarket checkout twice a week, but the earnings from such a job would be in one and out the other. What I would earn would be taken from my benefits. Seems silly, I may as well spend it with my children? x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hello ladies!
Well cd17 for me and my opk's are negative again after a positive at 2pm yesterday, so i think i should class today as my O day and tomorrow as 1dpo, what you guys think? Also me and DH have bd'd the last 3 nights at around midnight and then again today at 12pm, do you guy's think we have done enough or should we bd anymore and if so when? x


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> :wave::hi: ladies,
> I was lurking alot yesterday....hmmm, it was very quiet
> 
> Hi ya, Tink, Jenny, Coral, Poppy, DM, Mommyv, Amy, Phoebe & to everyone else
> 
> Oh, Congrats to you Hope
> 
> asfm, :af: is finnaly gone. I have noticed that comming off the pill my cycles have been really heavy. This cycle I was really heavy Tues & Wed. Thursday I was not as heavy and yesterday it was slacking off. WARNING TMI: the first two days of my cycle I passed clots...is that normal?? Remember I was on the pill for 9 years and hardly got a cycle and if I did it was lite

Hi china, i was on the pill for many years only having a/f every 3/4 months, they were light too. But when i came off the pill i was having periods like urs, mine eventually got so bad that i ended up on iron pills for anaemia. But dont worry i followed my nan with regards to monthlies. I reckon its gotta be all the hormone coming out of our system that causes it. But if it is starting to worry u, maybe see ur dr or something xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls how are you all well think i o on cd15 so im 3dpo wooppp x x x

Yay fxd Caz hunny xxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Caz :dust: for your TTW! x

China, hey honey :wave: I used to pass clots and have heavy periods. Yours sound normal, the pill makes them lighter and you often have very little lining to pass as the pill prevents its formation. Its when you have long painful heavy periods you might need a little investigation for things like fibroids etc. I'm pretty sure yours sound healthy x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hi Jenny, yes I would class today as O day. Sounds like you BDing is right on the money. I wouldn't worry about any more, unless you feel like another :sex: tonight or tomorrow morning. Never hurts to top up the :spermy: but any later than that I doubt there is any point. :dust: for your O x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hiya Phoebs :wave: :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

Hola Tink xxx:hugs::hi::flower:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Tink, im not sure if i will be able to talk DH into 1 last attempt tonight/tomorrow morning but i can i will go for it. 

Caz lots of babydust for your TWW x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Just rang and made another appointment for wednesday felt a idiot cancelling then asking again, plus rang EPU and im up there on Monday morning for a check up, thanks both of you i know i need help its just asking for it im not good at :hugs:
> 
> poppy you need to ask your docs if they have a counselling group or someone you can speak to regarding depression i see one every month cos i suffer with bipolar depression and im not ashamed to ask or tell anyone about it it is the worst ever to suffer with any form of depression but believe me you do need help after the m/c i did cos i felt such a failure xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Amy think they'll probz section me with the amount wrong with me :haha: nice to see you back :hugs:
> 
> DM i know the feeling of wanting it even more after your chemical, i so wanted my body to go back to normal think i went into meltdown cos it wasnt happening... im chilling now like you :kiss:
> 
> Tink how you feeling today sweetie?
> 
> MommyV huge hugs :hugs:
> 
> Coral you getting fat yet? :haha:
> 
> Congratulations babyhopes dont worry about Digi think they're 25miu everyone's hcg levels are different you be ok :kiss:
> 
> Everyone else Afternoonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :happydance:
> 
> afm no spotting again and temps shot up today ( not that im relying on them) CP still way up there so may use OPK today see if anything xClick to expand...

no they wouldnt let me think
mentally abused for years by my mums ex partner
dumped 3 weeks before i was due to get married
nervous breakdown at 17
gang raped at 17
heart attack at 32
miscarriage after 11 years ttc

think thats it!!!!!:nope:


----------



## poppy666

:hug: Amy, i guess a lot of us had a shit childhood me included, but hey ho we're survivors of abuse :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hugs: Amy x

I am a great believer in the phrase "what doesn't kill me will only make me stronger" And try to live by it. I like your attitude Poppy, no matter how awful our lives have been its so important to look up and beyond what we have had to endure. Its tragedy enough that we have had to suffer these things, but to never move on from being as victim is even worse. FX for sunny blue sky's ahead for us all here :hugs: x

So what is everyone up to this weekend? and more importantly what are you having for dinner? :haha: I'm hungry but can't work out what I fancy! x


----------



## phoebe

Yep i believe in the what dont kill u makes u stronger theory, i had a pretty woeful childhood, spent years believing it was all my fault too. But with help i can see that was all totally untrue now. Like Tink said i also hope our lives are now filled with blue skies, happiness and hope xxxx:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Well i made steak,potatoes and veg for the family and ive had nothing lost my appetite :shrug: just waiting to bath korben and bed for him. Im up at Durham tomorrow so up early blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Going to do an OPK tonight keep on top of them since no bleeding/spotting :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

I've got gammon and pineapple tonight, but i dont really fancy it lol. Not much appetite today:wacko:

Good luck with the opk Pops :thumbup::flower::hugs:xxxx


----------



## poppy666

LOL both no appetite, but your gammon sounds nicer than my steak x right i better go sort Korben out x

:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

mmmm were talking about food :)

last night I had popsicles and cupcakes for dinner. Couldn't help it, it was the only thing that sounded good. :( made me feel like a bad mommy, am picturing tiny baby eating a giant chocolate cupcake. lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mmmmmmmmm steak, I fancy that ya know :haha: but I don't fancy going out to buy it. Might stick to chicken, chips and salad since I have it in. Why Durham for you Pops? still not feeling well? :hugs: x

Phoebe :hugs: cricky, seems us lot have more in common than we think... x


----------



## phoebe

@ Hopes :rofl::rofl: mines gonna come out with a peanut butter sandwich:haha:xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Hopes, you just do what you have to do to get through the first tri :haha: I did, trying to be more healthy with my food choices now I can stomach it. 

I tell you what I keep fancying, sorbet ice cream. But I can't find any in the supermarkets :( Its driving me crazy. Anyone seen any? x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Mmmmmmmmm steak, I fancy that ya know :haha: but I don't fancy going out to buy it. Might stick to chicken, chips and salad since I have it in. Why Durham for you Pops? still not feeling well? :hugs: x
> 
> Phoebe :hugs: cricky, seems us lot have more in common than we think... x

It does appear so eh Tink, its like we said no-one really wants to talk about it, but when we do, we find a lot of people have far more in common than we dare realise xxx


----------



## Hopes314

JUST found baby's heartbeat! tried yesterday but only heard my own arteries and stuff. i didnt think i would hear so much of my OWN stuff in there! it made it hard to tell what i was looking for. anyway i just tried again i was putting stretch mark lotion on my belly and got the idea to try the doppler with the lotion still on my belly and it worked well. babys heartrate is 173(ish) lol. ahh it made my eyes water to hear it :( wish husband was here when i found it.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Defo Phoebe, that's been the theme of the past few days hasn't it? x

My baby's gonna come out eating fries :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thats wonderful Hopes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so pleased :) xxxxxx Oh and good girl with the cream, keep up with it, its worth it x


----------



## Hopes314

mmm fries :) ive been eating a lot of tator tots too lol


----------



## poppy666

Yahhhhhhhhhhhh hopes :happydance: i use to use moistoriser on my tummy and put the droppler on for a quick listen with korben 'who needs gel when you run out' :haha:

Tink yep nausea gone thankfully, must of been something i ate last night x


----------



## coral11680

yay hopes glad you found the babies heartbeat, its amazing isn't it. You'll be addicted to it now!:haha:

I havent even started dinner yet:dohh: dont know what to do.


----------



## Hopes314

its nots even 230 here yet, so ive not even THOUGHT of todays dinner lol. athough husband will probably be home in less than 2 hours so i should try to think of something. or at least get my lazy but out of bed lol


----------



## pk2of8

hey girls :hi:

i read yesterday's posts last night too, but i fell asleep pretty early and i don't remember much of what was posted :blush: 

tink, i'm sorry to hear that the doc told you you won't be able to work again. i know what you mean about already knowing you're going to hear certain news and things like that, but it is terribly hard to have it made a reality like that. :hugs: we're here for you sweetie. God always has a purpose and a plan. who knows what the future holds!

poppy, glad you're feeling better sweetie and still no spotting :happydance::wohoo:

china, i always pass clots hun... i think it's just normal for some people... :shrug:

amy, again, you have impressed upon me what a courageous lady you are with all you have overcome in your life :hugs: you will be a wonderful mother luv :kiss:

mommyv, sorry the witch got ya hun :hugs: you too DM :kiss: i really had high hopes for both of you this cycle :hugs: i understand you need a break from ttc... i hope i can get some testing done soon as well...

jenn, i think your bd'ing is right on this cycle sweetie!! :happydance: :dust: for your tww sweetie! :hugs:

hopes, i think holding anything at all down in the first tri makes whatever it is ok to eat :haha: the baby will take what it needs sweetie and will be just fine :hugs:

phoebe and coral, hope you're both doing well :hugs:

big :hugs: to all my other ding dongs i may have missed.

not much to report on my end. just waiting for ov and for this blasted uti to go away :cry: i HATE these things...so dang uncomfortable and can't think of anything else at all. :wacko: opk neg again this afternoon, but last 2 cycles i haven't ov'd til cd14 so a few days yet to go. 

i think we're going to grill some steaks for dinner tonight. that or we're going out to eat since the kids are with their father for the weekend. my bro had to cancel today (to fix the van :cry:) but he says he's coming tomorrow morning before 9am. so keeping fxxxxxx nothing changes. i need my van!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

FX PK that your van's fixed tomorrow..... STEAK everyone's having or wanting steak lol :haha:

Just done my OPK negative, but not really fussed its just great to see a bit of watery CM at the moment instead of spotting :happydance: If no spotting tomorrow i better cancel my EPU appointment at the hospital cos they be no point going to see the doctor really will there.

Eat out PK you got no kids so go spend some quiet time with DH :thumbup: x


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: poppy i said i wanted to eat out, but dh said he would prefer to grill the steaks ourselves here at home :shrug: he went to go workout at the gym, so i guess we'll see how he feels when he gets back :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

pk2of8 said:


> hey girls :hi:
> 
> i read yesterday's posts last night too, but i fell asleep pretty early and i don't remember much of what was posted :blush:
> 
> tink, i'm sorry to hear that the doc told you you won't be able to work again. i know what you mean about already knowing you're going to hear certain news and things like that, but it is terribly hard to have it made a reality like that. :hugs: we're here for you sweetie. God always has a purpose and a plan. who knows what the future holds!
> 
> poppy, glad you're feeling better sweetie and still no spotting :happydance::wohoo:
> 
> china, i always pass clots hun... i think it's just normal for some people... :shrug:
> 
> amy, again, you have impressed upon me what a courageous lady you are with all you have overcome in your life :hugs: you will be a wonderful mother luv :kiss:
> 
> mommyv, sorry the witch got ya hun :hugs: you too DM :kiss: i really had high hopes for both of you this cycle :hugs: i understand you need a break from ttc... i hope i can get some testing done soon as well...
> 
> jenn, i think your bd'ing is right on this cycle sweetie!! :happydance: :dust: for your tww sweetie! :hugs:
> 
> hopes, i think holding anything at all down in the first tri makes whatever it is ok to eat :haha: the baby will take what it needs sweetie and will be just fine :hugs:
> 
> phoebe and coral, hope you're both doing well :hugs:
> 
> big :hugs: to all my other ding dongs i may have missed.
> 
> not much to report on my end. just waiting for ov and for this blasted uti to go away :cry: i HATE these things...so dang uncomfortable and can't think of anything else at all. :wacko: opk neg again this afternoon, but last 2 cycles i haven't ov'd til cd14 so a few days yet to go.
> 
> i think we're going to grill some steaks for dinner tonight. that or we're going out to eat since the kids are with their father for the weekend. my bro had to cancel today (to fix the van :cry:) but he says he's coming tomorrow morning before 9am. so keeping fxxxxxx nothing changes. i need my van!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nah not courageous im just me im afraid x:winkwink:


----------



## pk2of8

we rarely see our own accomplishments or best traits i think... :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

PK hope the van gets sorted today, did you go out in the end? x

VERY VERY quiet here at the mo isn't it? I can come on without pages and pages to go through and remember. Right gotta hop off, be back later x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well last night had sex but i had really bad pressure down there and still have it now anyone had this before 4dpo wooppp x x x x


----------



## pk2of8

G'mornin luvs :hi:

wow, very very quiet so far today, but it's been a quiet weekend tho hasn't it? 

caz...pressure? hmmm...maybe your bd'ing was a little vigorous?? i've had lots of pressure lately, but it's from the uti i've had, so that's different. :shrug: not sure sweetie :hugs:

tink, yes we did finally go out and brother is on the way! :wohoo::happydance::yipee: we ended up going out for steaks yum! and then we went to see the movie Tron: Legacy, which was really good! :happydance: we had a great evening out. now, gotta start getting dh in the mood for more :sex: tonight! :haha: i should ovulate around wed or thur i think. i'm trying to keep to every other day until tues, and then i'm going to stress for every day until ov, or at the least every 36 hours, so keeping fxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,

Pk - that sounds nice a night out with dh a dinner and movie I hope your uti goes away soon I hate those so so painful 


Tink, Pheobe and Coral I hope that the little ding dongs are all doing well in there you ladies are getting so far along now

Poppy- it sounds like your body is finally starting to sort itself out yay

china- I get clots on day 2 and 3 of af all the time not huge ones but I think it's just the uterine lining shedding no biggie unless it's really heavy or painful 

hopes- that's great that you were able to find lo'd hb and don't worry about not eating too well in 1st tri it's really hard you'll be able to do better in 2nd tri when you're feeling a little better

caz- yay for being in the tww I hope that you caught that eggy this time

jenny- sounds like you've done plenty of bding this cycle and it's good that you're oing earlier than usual it seems like at least for me if I ovulate late in my cycle I'm not very likely to get pg hope this is it for you

asfm- our puppy graduated from dog school yesterday we all went and it was fun she was so cute then went out to dinner with fil which was nice no clean up af is here day 2 which is always my heaviest day it's heavy but still no major cramping or pain so yay this is a big improvement for me plus I've lost 3lbs in the last week so I'm finally getting that in order as well


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ah cummon!? WHERE IS EVERYONE?!?!?!? 

HHEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOO HEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLOOOOOOOOOO ????


----------



## babydream

Wow, quiet!!!!!! Hope you all okay. I'm really struggling with my tax return. The accountant who was suppose to help me let me down so i'm trying on my own but i'm an arse for numbers. Don't know what to do with it, totally clueless!!!!! Okay, back to frustration, i'll check on all of you later again xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Bloody hell 'silence' i was expecting 10 pages when i got home ' There is a heaven' :haha:

Well hope everyone good :happydance:

MommyV congratz to your puppy.. :yipee::yipee:

PK van fixed now???

Babydream i know jack shit about Tax Returns hope you get it sorted x

afm nothing no spotting narda, even forgot to take my temp this morning
:dohh: DOH!!! not that it matters x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mommyv, what type of puppy, awwww bless :) congrats on the weightloss! x

BabyD, sounds like a horrible job, hate anything involving forms and money. FX you get it done and dusted soon x

Pops, good day? Yay for no spotting, slap for no temp! :haha: x

Caz, pressure? I had that one month. Not sure why, but possibly like PK said, you've been 'busy' down there :haha: x

Aggggggggh i have rib pain, hip pain and heartburn. At 15 weeks?! WTF....... I can't imagine how I am to get through this pregnancy :rofl: I'm gonna be MOANING EVERY DAY!!!!!!!!! you'll be sick to death of me. :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Nahhh never will put up with it cos we need Dr Tink at all times :haha:

Yes i know i could of kicked myself, but sure i can level it out if highish tomorrow x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hello

My goodness it is quiet in here lol

Caz im not sure what the pressure could be but anything out of the ordinary has got to be good right!

PK glad you had a nice night out last night and FX your brother fixes your van, good luck for O :)

MommyV sorry abouut AF but well done for the weight loss and congrats on puppy graduating!

Babydream i know nothing about tax returns lol good luck with it tho x 

Tink sorry your having a rough time, moan away (at least it will be something to read) *hugs*

Poppy yay for no spotting, have you done an opk?

I've had a nice day today :) me and DH went bowling (i lost) then went to the movies to see Black Swan (it's was a very strange film) then we went for dinner (mexican) yum!
Well im thinking i am 1 dpo today, i hope the next week goes by quickly so i can start testing lol although i don't know if i should start testsing from 8dpo onwards or try hold out, suggestions??? I have 50 ic's haha x

Edited:
Sorry Hopes i meant to say congrats on LO's HB! 
And Amy nice to see you back hun x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Moan Moan Moan Moan Moan Moan Moan MOAN! :rofl:

Don't forget your temp tomorrow Pops or Dr Tink will be on the war path :haha:

Jen, don't ask me about the IC's I used to dip from 7DPO :rofl: but yes I say 8 or 9 DPO but you gotta promise not to take no notice of BFNs that early K? x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Yeah im the same too Tink i will probably start using the ic's from 7dpo (who am i kidding waiting til later) and i promise not to let the early bfn's get me down (well i'll defo try my hardest) x


----------



## poppy666

Yess Dr Tink lmao x

Im using mine already and im on 110dpo :rofl::rofl: just need to piddle on something and there in cupboard :haha:


----------



## babydream

I'm having a nightmare with this shit!!!!! Aaaaarrrggghhhhh

Anyway...

Tink, whine and moan away i'm sure i'd do the same, hope you get better soon. 

Jenn, good luck with the tww, you've done a lot fx you'll get your bfp.

Poppy hi hunni, yaaay for no spotting. 

MC, where are you hunni, miss ya xx

I took my temp yesterday but i think i pressed the on/off button twice half asleep and couldn't read it later on. Today i couldn't be bothered. Back on it tomorrow. I also pulled a muscle in my lower back mopping the floor today, hurts like hell can hardly move, sitting with a heat cushion. Not a good day, not in a cheerful mood don't know why. 

Hope everyone okay xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Moan with me BabyDream!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Moan Moan Moan grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. hugs:)

lol oh those IC's are tooooooooo tempting aren't they :haha: the amount I threw away after my BFP..... I have visions of the bag splitting open at the dump. What a sight! :haha: cause I never threw them away, just kept them all in a bag till i was about 9 weeks and decided it was a bit stinky and skanky keeping them all and decided to throw the bag full away at last :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls!

Yeah it has been quiet on here today.

Mommyv sorry about af but congrats to the puppy!

Jen can't wait for your testing I really hope its your month. I saw the black swan and it was strange.

Babyd good luck with the taxes, it can be daunting.

Tink we may have to get down lakeside before you can't walk anymore! No seriously hope you're ok. We should meet up at lakeside for a coffee though soon and maybe a nose around the shops?

PK hope the van is sorted!

Poppy glad your body seems to be back to normal now!

I just found out today that my husbands cousin is pregnant and due the day after me! Its her first and I'm very happy for her. I wish I still lived over in the states it would of been nice to have the babies be close!


----------



## poppy666

Coral dont think my body ever back to normal i dunno where the hell i am in my cycle, just gonna NTNP till i know what its doing & poas :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, I'll hire a mobility scooter if worst comes to the worst :rofl: seriously, I will be fine to shop. I don't let much get the better of me, and if it gets that bad I'll hobble along on crutches :haha: Better than sitting at home in agony, may as well keep my mind off it. Yup we should arrange something soon, got a week of catching up to do, but maybe the week after? My poor house needs TLC first :) x


----------



## poppy666

Pregnant lady arrested speeding through Lakeside on her electric scooter :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

hey girlies, got the van fixed :happydance::happydance: and we drove it for about 2 hours while picking up the kids from the ex this evening, so it seems to be running just fine! :yipee::yipee::yipee:

tink, don't worry about moaning sweetie...i know i've done my fair share of it! :haha:

babyd, sorry to hear about ur taxes...that is a major pain. i always take mine to a service to get it done. :wacko:

poppy :wohoo: no more spotting!!!!! i think you'll be back to normal before you know it sweetie :hugs:

coral, so cool that you and tink get to go to the baby show together :happydance: 

MC...missing you around here sweetie :hugs: hope you're doing ok hun :kiss:

well, dh went for a run...keep fxxxx that he'll be in the mood for :sex: tonight. my uti is a little better. i thought it was gone earlier today, but having symptoms again tonight although not as bad as yesterday, so hopefully on the mend in any case.


----------



## Hopes314

hope everyone is doing well, its been a quiet weekend on here it looks like.

mc-hope all is ok looks like you havent been on in a while

jenny-fx for this cycle! cant wait til you start testingg hopefully you will give us some pics to squint at:haha: need to feed my addiction. poas yesterday:dohh:

tink- hope you feel betterrr go ahead and whine :)

poppy-yay for no spotting:happydance:

mommyv-any new plans for this cycle? glad af isnt too terrible.

pk-yay for fixing the van!

asfm-nothing new. enjoying my angelsounds. babys heartrate seems to be staying between 170-174. dont know whats normal but it seems right i guess? andd its been like 26 days since any spotting so thats exciting. i think its gone for good, its not even been on my mind in a while. am bursting to tell everyone the news now, and im only 9+4. have to wear baggy clothes and sweatpants now because of my belly. DH's family is picking on me for already having a belly and being not even 10 weeks. started baby registry. dont know what to put on it, i dont know anything about babies. ugh. heres a new belly pic, might not seem anything noticeable to you guys but everyone else can tell already lol.
 



Attached Files:







9+3.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Damita

I've returned, hope you haven't missed me too much :haha: AF is here :dance: I do not want another 51/52 day cycle again!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning!!!!!!!!!!! 

Awww hopes you have such a cute little bump growing there :) yes I can see it, Its just the right size :happydance: 

Damita, great to have you back honey. I know AF wasn't what we wanted for you but its closure and you can move on to your BFP cycle ;) yes surely this has gotta be it honey, what's the plan? x

I am growing very very fast right now, and ding dong bubba's heart beat has moved up my bellie a good inch or two over the last few days. Defo starting to feel something, especially lying down :happydance: x


----------



## Damita

I am glad AF is here, I did a dance yesterday and couldn't stop smiling, nice to feel normal again, erm this month I am going to temp, use persona, have :sex: three times a week, taking maca and my pregcare other than that nothing too much on with uni and my driving test in 10 days so am really busy :wacko:

Better dash class in 10 minutes :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

:rofl: poppy "2pregnant ladies arrested at lakeside, speeding on mobility scooter, one driving and one riding on the back! :haha: :rofl: I can't help but picture this with both our hair blowing with the speed! Its the little things that make me laugh :haha:

Tink I know what u mean I was using the Doppler last night an the baby is an inch or two higher now!:happydance: easier to Find and louder. Still about 168/170 bpm

Hopes yeah 170 or so is normal Hun. So glad u can find it. Cute little bump. I have really popped now but sort of look fat not preg yet:haha:

PK glad your van is fixed hope you got to dtd last night

Damita welcome back hope this cycle is your lucky one Hun! 

Cabbage where are you we miss you :hugs:

I'm in the car driving to Worcestershire, well dh is driving. Its his day off but my dad asked him to do a job for him. He has to drop some thing off and drive back. 2 and a half hours there and back! He wanted some company!
Don't forget girls one born every minute is on tonight! Yay


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Coral, its such a funny vision. Oh the fun we could have.........I think we should go for it even if I don't need one :rofl: My father in law is doing some training today on leading a "safe use of mobility scooters" course :rofl: I'm gonna ask him If we can go along to demonstrate :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Coral ive got the vision now, can even hear you giggling behind the PC screen :haha:

Tink hows your health today sweetie?

PK Yahhhhhhhhhhhhh van fixed :yipee:

Damita sorry the witch got you sweetie :hugs:

Hopesyour getting fat lol :happydance:

afm no spotting EVEN after DTD :winkwink: did my temp so didnt get told off lol but apart from that going with the flow xx


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: oh I cant stop giggling:haha: yeah ask your fatherinlaw if we can borrow one for few hours! Some of them things do go quite fast! I'll take a video from the back and upload so the girls on here can see the fun we have! Hehe

Poppy glad the spotting has stopped totally keep bd'ing so u catch that eggy!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:awww: good girl Poppy, felt sceptical after the last 'af' but this time feel like that was finally it for you so FX my feelings right ;)

:rofl: I can't stop giggling too, for it to be truly hilarious we need to wait till we have huge bumps. If we go overdue we should do that, the excitement would get something started for sure :haha: either that or we could have to stop off at boots first for some Tena ladys :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah gonna dtd 3 times a week if OH can get home, lol will have to just test too every 3 days at this rate :haha: good excuse to poas :winkwink:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and Pops, health seems okish today :happydance: thanks for asking, not feeling the need for a moan yet :haha: must be the medicine of laughter :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita, good plan, have a good day honey!

Pops, hoping DH work fits around your fertile time. If not I'll be bugging you to go meet him with a pot :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right must get dressed! 

P.S Missing our quiet members, also worried about MC. Hope to hear from you guys today :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

:haha: yes i still got the pot lol, glad your ok today dont do too much missy put your feet up.

Right i better get dressed lol having a lazy day :blush:

MC also hope your ok its too quiet without you :hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup, way tooooooooo quiet without MC :hugs: x

:haha: Pops, I am taking it easy (ish) slowly inching through the housework. Its goona take a while.........

Hey China! day 7 huh? decided if your gonna OPK or something this cycle? x


----------



## China girl

Yeah...going to do OPK's starting on Saturday. I'm due to O Wednesday
so, hopefully I will catch my egg this time:flower:


----------



## poppy666

Hey CG glad someone else is poas's :haha: getting a bit lonely in here piddling alone :happydance:


----------



## China girl

I have just been so confused since school has started. Trying to get on a routine and then we had more snow, then ice. So, I have been a tab bit distracted. But I think I NOW have a game plan:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:happydance: think you'll find it helpful China, least this time you can be sure when you need to get your :spermy:s in :) Pops you gonna opk soon? you was Oing quite early on before the soy wasn't you? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mind you have you took soy this cycle too? can't remember :/


----------



## MommyV

Good morning ladies,

It is freezing here this am about 20 degrees below zero but it has warmed up a bit now I think it's like 10below.

Tink- my puppy is a chocolate lab and she's really sweet. I'm glad that you're feeling better.

Poppy- that's great that the spotting has stopped and it sounds like you plan on getting plenty of bding in

Coral and Tink- you ladies are cracking me up with the whole scooter bit 

Damita- yay for af finally being here I hope that you get a shorter more normal cycle this time around 

CG- gl with the opk's my cycle is so darn unpredictable that I get sick of taking the opk's before I can get a pos but it doesn't sound like you have that problem

Hopes- that's a nice little bump you def look bigger than your previous pics

Jenny- date night sounds great and mexican is always good we had taco last night for dinner but I made them my dh just loves mexican I'll be on the lookout next week for the results of your tests

asfm- I don't think that I really have anything new planned for this cycle but I will be taking the maca through my whole cycle temping and bding as much as possible during fertile days before on and after o and really hoping for an earlier o around days 14-18 would be great the only nice thing about me not getting pg yet is that at least when I do get pg again the baby won't be born in Aug or Sept which both my kids are they're bdays are only 10days apart


----------



## poppy666

Tink OPks this week are faint line only one that showed any darkness was Saturdays but wasnt a positive pfft x


----------



## hopefulUs

Hi Every1..
Hope every1 is well....
Im feeling fed up....this weekend was my ovulation time but only managed :sex: very late fri night or very early sat morn,which ever way sounds better lol. I had big blob of ewcm thursday late afternoon then in eveing had pains low down on left side.. Last 2 months something has always put :sex: by the way side...
So i dont suppose there is any chance of me being even mildly hopefull in this 2ww...:nope:
Sorry for moaning....

Lots of :dust:
To every1
xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Those 2 times will have you covered sweetie for weekend :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, in some ways maybe the light OPK's are actually the best sign you could hope for at this point since you've had a fair few nearly positives at the wrong times over the last few weeks. May be a sign your body is back to normal, and gearing up for a normal cycle? To me your temps look a little more stable, and just right for O in several days time. x

Hopefull, good to see you honey, try not to be too disheartened! could well be that your :sex: was bang on time for O. It only takes the one :spermy: I'm pretty sure Hopes only BD'd the once at her fertile time on her BFP cycle. :dust: for your TWW x


----------



## poppy666

All im getting is watery CM at the mo so will have to see lol.. i keep expecting this really bad heavy n painful AF that a lot talk about... got the pads n painkillers at the ready :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Aggggggh hope you've jinxed yourself stocking up Pops ;) x


----------



## hopefulUs

Thank you Tink and Poppy, just feeling really let down this month but as you say it does only take 1 :spermy:
Af is due 6th Feb so i suppose we will know then, now just to hope until then the days fly past lol.

How is everyone???
How you feelin Poppy???
xx


----------



## poppy666

Thats how korben was concieved just the once :winkwink: Im good thanks Hopeful, just listening to Dr Tink sorting my messed up cycle :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Hellooooooooooooo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Opps pressed wrong button then lol xxx
How are we all?? Hope all is well. Have got the image of Coral and Tink on the scooter :haha::haha: well not to be out done, hows about i nick my grandads and come up and see ya :rofl::rofl: i could pimp it up and have a wee sound systems that makes the noise of a harley davdison!!! Should turn a few heads!!! xxxx


----------



## hopefulUs

I hope i will be saying the same too poppy. Gosh the 6th feb seems soooo far away.

xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Phoebe, yes come along for the joy ride, n bring your boom box! We can pump up some tunes as we ride :haha: get some vintage mod helmits and some mother 2 b signs on the back and we will be quite a sight :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Little Ding Dong lisense plate you'll be sorted lol

6th feb only next week :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

D1NG D0NG :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

sounds like a cunning plan to me :winkwink::rofl::rofl: methinks i'd look kinda cool on the M25 and dartford tunnel xx Though i'd never out-run the law :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww people are very sweet but I now have a giant primary coloured high chair in my living roon :haha: Someone just brought it round as a surprise :) awwwwwww just gotta store it now. Blimy, I forgot how much room baby things took up!


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies!

I haven't posted too much lately...been busy and not feeling the greatest lately...haven't felt that 'great' feeling u are supposed to get in the 2nd tri yet....

My belly is really sticking out now in my opinion- but just looks like I have been overeating- not a nice bump....

Tink- glad you are feeling a little better!
Poppy- I really hope your cycle is normal this time around and you get your bfp!
Damita- yay for AF FINALLY showing up!
CG, Damita,MommyV, Hopeful- Fxing for you all this cycle!
Hopes- I WISH my belly looked like that- you are going to have an adorable bump!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well me n coral are just off of Dartford tunnel Phoebes so we can maybe pop under then over the waters for a spin after lakeside. Try and out run the tunnel traffic patrol :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Woooooooohoooooooooooo!!!!! :haha::winkwink: Yeah baby yeah lets chase the police for once!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

LEW32 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I haven't posted too much lately...been busy and not feeling the greatest lately...haven't felt that 'great' feeling u are supposed to get in the 2nd tri yet....
> 
> My belly is really sticking out now in my opinion- but just looks like I have been overeating- not a nice bump....
> 
> Tink- glad you are feeling a little better!
> Poppy- I really hope your cycle is normal this time around and you get your bfp!
> Damita- yay for AF FINALLY showing up!
> CG, Damita,MommyV, Hopeful- Fxing for you all this cycle!
> Hopes- I WISH my belly looked like that- you are going to have an adorable bump!

Sorry to hear u havent been feeling the best Lew, hope u do soon hun. And yes I'd like to know where this bloom is going to happen too lol. But i am starting to stick out a bit now, but not in the sexy way like Tinks, Coral and Hopes do, more of a delapidated rhino :haha:xxxx


----------



## LEW32

LOL Pheebs....my belly is sticking out alot really low- which is just a more accentuated version of what I look like normally me thinks!

How are you feeling Pheebs?


----------



## poppy666

Aww Lew you'll bloom soon sweetie n have a cute bump :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

LEW32 said:


> LOL Pheebs....my belly is sticking out alot really low- which is just a more accentuated version of what I look like normally me thinks!
> 
> How are you feeling Pheebs?

I'm not too bad thanks hun, the last 2 wks the ms came with a flourish, mainly in the evenings, so have to go easy with the food because i start off really hungry then within a few mins i feel ill. Its been messing my blood sugars a bit. Like u i am just waiting for this 'app bloom' to appear lol. How has ur sleeping been? Mines been atrocious, but i suppose its getting me ready for when l/o turns up xx:haha::haha:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: girls I have such funny visions floating around my head of us on the m25 wind blowing in our hair! hehe:haha: 

Lew I dont have a cute bump rally more of a fat bloated belly:haha: pretty soon as baby grows it will look more like a pregnancy bump though, I hope! I'm not feeling as sick now but still quite sleepy a lot, I'm waiting for the burst of energy!

hi mommyv, china, phoebe, hopeful, poppy, and tink, did I leave anyone out? sorry if so :hi:


----------



## LEW32

Coral - that sounds EXACTLY what my belly is like...fat and bloated - not at all a cute preggo bump.

Pheebs- sleep has been horrible! I have been nervous about sleeping on my back because all this info says its bad....so my hips have been hurting becuase I am always on my side...and actually back hurting already too- ugh. I have been getting major heartburn and uneasiness at night too- think I eat too much in one sitting and it comes back up my throat... yuck. 

Coral- I noticed you are a day ahead of me now- did your scan move you forward?

How are all our TTC ding dongs? I want to see some opk tests or something you guys are peeing on!


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm do OPK results count when they dry and after 10 minute mark? well if they do a few more days and i should get a positive :wacko: pmsl for the 3rd time this month :haha: but on a brighter note my CM still watery so something must be cooking :happydance:


----------



## LEW32

:happydance:for watery CM :happydance:

I hope it gets positive for you soon pops! I saved all my opks and taped them to a piece of paper for comparison....sometimes it was hard to tell a positive but when I did it this way I could see better!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey Ding Dongs!

Damita i meant to say good luck for your driving test, i just passed mine in july 2010 it took me 3 attempts in the space of 8 weeks (everytime i failed i came home and booked it again on that very same day) but i finally done it and if i can do it then anyone can :) 

MommyV i have a yellow lab she is 1 and i love her to bits even tho she can be wild at times but also very lazy at other times, i wish i had taken her to obedience classes. 

Tink, Coral and Phoebe i like your mobility scooter plan!

MC i miss you too :( hope you are well x

Lew you are going to have a beautiful baby bump soon!

CG and Poppy good luck for this cycle sweetie, fingers and toes crossed for your bfp's :)

Im 2dpo wish i was 12 dpo haha time seems to be passing too slow x x x

EDITED: HopefulUs try keep some PMA, like the others say it only takes 1 spermie out of all those millions you put up there haha Hope you get a little suprise on 6th feb in the shape of 2 pink lines x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ugh I relate very well to the back and hip pain Lew, you need to keep an eye on it, although its normal to suffer some discomfort. I suffered from SPD with my last pregnancy and am recognising the signs very early on this time. If it gets any worse you should see you doctor as early physio and things like support bands can go a long way in helping you feel more comfortable. Try a pillow between your legs, and one wedged slightly under the small of your back. You can lay on your back if you are in a semi sitting position propped up with pillows. Its a nightmare isn't it? I wake flat on my back. What I want is to lay on my tummy :haha: Husband is getting me a lilo with a hole in it for the bump so I can do that again, I can't wait for it to be delivered!!!!! x


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Tink....what's SPD? I was surprised by back was hurting already...my hips are no surprise as I usually move around alot in my sleep and like sleeping on my back and stomach.

that pillow sounds great- I may need to start looking for one!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh Jenny I know what you mean, the TWW is like a blooming month!!!!!! :hugs:

Mommyv, sorry I don't think I said anything to you earlier, how rude of me :hugs: I love Labs, they are such intelligent loving dogs. I have cats now, but once the kids are grown up I'm getting me a lab pup :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

They are calling it something different these days Lew :haha: Think its PGP. Here's a website that I found helpful and explains what it is xhttps://www.pelvicpartnership.org.uk/


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all well i have still go pressure pain down below on a good note my oh has stared the hall the floor tile are down and it looks lovely wooppp x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

FX the pressure is a good sign for you Caz, and :happydance: for the new flooring! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Dh has just suggested we go to bed and watch one born every minute..........

I bet he's after something :rofl: Right on that note I'm going to bed. x


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

Tink did the SPD bring any problems during labour?

Lew sorry you are uncomfy but try the pillow in between legs, I remember I had a body pillow in between my legs with my last pregnancy and it was very comfy! Yes they brought my EDD forward to 23rd July. Didn't you say they did at your scan also?

Mommyv labs are so cute. I have a boxer, she is 18 months now, she is cute but a handful!

Caz, hope the pressure is a good sign for you hun.

Jen dont worry testing time will be here before you know it!

not long til one born every minute is on:happydance:

This is Ruby when she was a puppy
 



Attached Files:







000_0005.jpg
File size: 67.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## coral11680

night Tink, I'm going up to watch in a min. Surely one born every minute would put men off! :rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

what a shit day xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Shit month if you ask me pfft x


----------



## mrsamyrach

try fucking shit 2011 upto now x


----------



## poppy666

DEFFO!!! I thought last year was shite, but this one isnt any better atm... you wanna talk sweetie just rant away xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

funeral today wasnt it
pffffff say no more x


----------



## poppy666

Im sorry Amy i know its not much but if i lived closer id give you a big hug :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

on same cd how weird we were when u got ur bfp last time xxx


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties :hugs:

sorry i missed everybody today. i got called in to work to cover for somebody at last minute early this morning, and then it's been a busy day all day. just now getting around to reading and catching up here! whew! and tomorrow i have to work all day too :wacko: i might get a few minutes to read/post in the middle of the day...we'll see. otherwise, i'll try to nip on late tomorrow night. if not, it will be wed before i get a chance to really catch up with everybody. :awww: by then i may be ov'ing :happydance: opk was neg again tonight but getting darker, so i expect i'll ov either wed or thur at the latest. dh has been WONDERFUL about cooperating with bd'ing this cycle, so it's making me very very hopeful that we'll get it this time!!!! fxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx and tons of :dust: for us all!!! we did :sex: last night (i don't remember now who asked me) and we're going to go for it every night until the night of ov, dh has agreed :yipee::yipee::yipee: he's been SO GOOD about it this time. he's been taking the vits for about 2 1/2 months now too (maybe longer??) so i'm really hoping that his :spermy: could be doing better by now too. i've seen lots of little adorable puppies recently...i swear if we don't catch that eggy soon and get our bfp, dh is gonna have to buy me a puppy to occupy me in the meantime... :haha:

other than that, my old work contacted me and dh today. dh used to work at my mformer employer also several years ago. that's how we met. anyway, they want us to come back to work for them on a contract basis. i want to say f*** no, over my dead body!! but it would be really good money....ugh :wacko: we're going to talk about it and pray about...we'll see.... i don't know yet if it would be worth it tho, in the time it would take to do it. dang...just when i was starting to feel settled with how things are too, there has to be a wrench thrown into it... :dohh:

amy, i'm sorry you've had such an awful start to the year sweetie :hugs: on the bright side, it can only get better sweetie :kiss:

poppy, you're looking like you're going to ov "for real" in the very near future sweetie!!! :wohoo:

tink, coral, and pheebs.... i got a great laugh picturing the three of you... and you could count me in if you got the opportunity. i'll just pretend i'm preggers for the thrill of it! :haha:

hopes, adorable bump sweetie :hugs:

lew, i'm sorry you're not feeling well hun...i used to sleep with a body pillow between my legs and under my belly for support when i was pg. it made a world of difference! :hugs:

damita, :happydance: for af starting just to get you out of that miserable cycle :hugs: good luck with your driving test sweetie! :hugs:

mommyv, sounds like you've got everything all settled for this cycle hun :hugs: i don't know how you can stand it that cold :cold: i feel like i'm going to die when it's any colder than 50 and i have to be outside for any length of time! :haha: 

hopeful, maybe you hit it at just the right time sweetie :hugs: like everyone said...it only takes 1!! 

china, keep on those opk's girl!!! :haha:

well, i hope i didn't miss anyone...if so, :kiss: and i'll talk to everybody soon! :friends:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!!!!!!!! 

PK, very very pleased with DH's cooperation :awww: Will be praying it continues! :dust: for your O which should hopefully be soon right? x

Amy :hugs: I'm sure 2011 is gonna get better for you, it can't really get much worse right? Bout time you had some good stuff happen x

I'm sure someone asked me something......:haha: I'll have to go back and lookie. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ahh yes!!!!! :haha: Coral asked about the SPD and labour.

I laboured standing up and leaning over the bed for the majority if the time with my last, it was actually more comfortable than laying or sitting. They limit how wide you open your legs and encourage you to give birth on a birthing stool or on all fours. It was ok.......:rofl: They still prefer you to have a natural birth, I think personally I would prefer a C section this time. I know the recovery is very slow, but I will endure a vast amount of fatigue and pain anyway, after a normal delivery due to my illness, so don't see the point really? Ah well lol


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> on same cd how weird we were when u got ur bfp last time xxx

Very weird lol, but i dont know what CD im on 100% :wacko:

PK its been a ghost town on here this weekend so nice to see you pop on even tho we know your busy, im so made up DH is cooperating this cycle :happydance: fx you get that eggy this month :hugs:

Tink noticed you been on this morning and hope your well :hugs:

afm no spotting lol think thats gone now, i did have cramping early hours of this morning and thought 'Ooooh great im gonna be bleeding in the morning' :haha: but nope. Temp seriously dropped today, CM has been watery but changed to creamy lotion last night and same this morning :shrug: sit & wait x


----------



## phoebe

Good luck Popples i shall keep my bits crossed for u hun, things are sounding promising xxx:hugs::flower:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh im just having to go with the flow Pheobe, you know how it is when your body all over the place, but not seen CM for weeks so im not complaining lol x

Hope your well sweetie x


----------



## phoebe

Hi Pk nice to hear from u sweety, glad van has been sorted. And things are looking good on the b/d front too, Keep it up gal!! Hope u and ur d/h come to some sort of an agreement regarding ur old work contacting u. I wouldnt know what to do, but if u say the money will be great, then why not be mercenary and go for it hehe!! Anyways nice to see u on here, have missed u hun. And yeah i'm up for a massive mobility meet. All ding dongs should play methinks :rofl::rofl: We could be like the mods and rockers a la quadrophenia:haha::haha:. Take care sweety and see u soon hopefully. Big hugs to u and urs :hugs::kiss::hugs:xxxx


----------



## Damita

Morning ladies am CD3 today, period pains were horrible yesterday but much better today :thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

I know hun, but it could signs that things are settling now :thumbup: I'm all good thanks lovely, debating whether to do any housework or just grab some foodies and cuppa and stay on puter hehehe xxx


----------



## phoebe

Damita said:


> Morning ladies am CD3 today, period pains were horrible yesterday but much better today :thumbup:

Hi Damita :hi::hi:
Sorry to hear u were in a bad way y-day. I hope things take the turn for the better for u now sweety, hugs xxx:hugs: fxd for this cycle :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Just have a lazy day on comp :haha:

Damita af pains are a bitch :growlmad: You just going with the flow this cycle or trying something new? x


----------



## phoebe

Thats persuaded me Pops hehehe:haha:xx


----------



## poppy666

Pheobe didnt take much :rofl: Where is Eesoja? hope she ok x


----------



## Damita

erm going with the flow, I am temping as I don't want the confusion again and I am taking maca and pregcare, but this month is so busy with uni and my driving test we will just :sex: when we can..


----------



## poppy666

Being busy n doing dtd when you can fit it in is good :thumbup:... bloody about time we got a few more BFPs in here :happydance:


----------



## Damita

Yeah totally, when was the last BFP on this thread? DH said we should just :sex: three times a week like his doctor told him too, but we are still discussing what to do if we hit June with no BFP, as I will take my post grad up in Sept.. I think we will just have to be careful from June to Xmas :wacko:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Pheobe didnt take much :rofl: Where is Eesoja? hope she ok x

I know i have all the will power of a kitkat at breaking point :haha::haha: I've been wondering about her too. And yes we do need some more bfp's on here!! :thumbup::thumbup: in fact i order them to be here NOW!!!!! xxx


----------



## hopefulUs

Good Morning Ladies
Thank you all so much for your positive posts. They must of helped a bit because i woke up this morn and thought ' another day closer to 6th Feb'
I still cant get my PMA back tho,i think its prob because the 1st month of tcc AF was late so i had few weeks of believing i had strong chance but kept getting BFN then AF finally showed up..

Anyway...how are you all today???
xx


----------



## phoebe

hopefulUs said:


> Good Morning Ladies
> Thank you all so much for your positive posts. They must of helped a bit because i woke up this morn and thought ' another day closer to 6th Feb'
> I still cant get my PMA back tho,i think its prob because the 1st month of tcc AF was late so i had few weeks of believing i had strong chance but kept getting BFN then AF finally showed up..
> 
> Anyway...how are you all today???
> xx

Hi Hopeful x
Keep at it hunny, u wil get there. I know its a real blow when af turns up (lord knows how many times i got upset) But getting the bfp is a lot harder than we think. If only it were like the movies/tv lol. But ur pma will come back, u just gotta dust urself down and get back on the ttc train. Please have faith it will happen for u and all the other ding dongs. hugs and sticky dust for this cycle lovely xxx:hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooooh excitement, the thread has livened up this morning! :happydance: I was getting used to hopping on and off just seeing my name again and again and again... :rofl:

Morning Phoebe, Poppy, Damita, and Hopefull :hugs: 

Popsi, think the CM is a very good sign. :)

Phoebe, :rofl: at your ding dong mobility meet. Lets do it :rofl:

Damita, glad your feeling a little better from yesterday. Your right, its been way too long and you need to pull your finger out :rofl: :hugs: :dust: and everything crossed for you :hugs:

Hopefull, hello honey! Its so hard to keep up the PMA, I'll try keep some going for you. I'm sure you did enough this cycle x


----------



## phoebe

Phoebe, at your ding dong mobility meet. Lets do it 

Wouldnt that just be hilarious!!!:rofl::rofl: Would be a great ice breaker if we all ever got to meet up xxx


----------



## phoebe

Aww just seen the most beautiful little girl:baby:, i'd been following this thread, and that a woman has just given birth 13 weeks early, how scary and amazing is that x has really choked me up


----------



## hopefulUs

Thank you so much Phoebe and Tinkerbell...
Gosh i wish i could fast foward to 6th Feb..lol. I am not going to test until i am officially 'late'. I started testing a few days before AF was due last time and found the BFN s so 'gutting'........ I wonder tho if i will be able to stick to this when the 6th is closer...:shrug:
Any tips on how to get through this 2ww?????
xx


----------



## phoebe

hopefulUs said:


> Thank you so much Phoebe and Tinkerbell...
> Gosh i wish i could fast foward to 6th Feb..lol. I am not going to test until i am officially 'late'. I started testing a few days before AF was due last time and found the BFN s so 'gutting'........ I wonder tho if i will be able to stick to this when the 6th is closer...:shrug:
> Any tips on how to get through this 2ww?????
> xx

I wish i did hun, the 2ww feels like a lifetime doesnt it?? I do totally understand how ur feeling and wish i could speed things up for u, but maybe ur right in keeping away from the testing for now, as the bfn can be and is so distressing. All i can say is stick around with us motley bunch and hopefully u will find support with us hun. I am pretty sure there is 1 or 2 in the 2ww now, just not 100% sure on names Caz or Jen possibly. But do a try and be patient, is there anything u could distract urself with at home?? Hang in there, it'll be 6th feb before u know it xxx:hugs:


----------



## hopefulUs

Thank you Phoebe...I will def be sticking around with you all!!!! Apart from the wonderful support being on here makes the day go by so quickly( dnt realise how long been on here).
Have been thinking that if i did get a BFP i would love to be able able to hold off telling hubby until valentines day...doubt if i would tho lol. He would prob be able to tell from the huge smile constantly on my face. 

Oh well i suppose i had better get some more :laundry: done, gots tons of :iron: to do....think i ll save that for tom.
Thank you all again.....
xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm afraid I can't offer any advice in making the TWW go any faster :( Nothing I ever found helped it go quicker. I can only echo what Phoebe said, were all here for you lot enduring the TTC journey. I can't really talk for the waiting to test, as I never did. I got through hundreds :rofl: FX you won't have to endure any more TWW's :hugs: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey ladies :wave: sorry i disappeared, had loads of family stuff to sort out :thumbup: Wedding shopping commencing soon so excited! Didn't read back because there was loads i tried but it was loads! Have i missed any bfp or is anyone waiting to test? Moving house also cause gonna move in with SIL her OH, MIL FIL and me and OH so gonna get a nice 5/6/7 bedroom house together :thumbup: cause OH parents well stepdad and mum are not well and getting worse so it will be easier for us to just live with them instead of paying for carers etc
Erm only started opk last night and i haven't actually taken anything at all this cycle and only bd once like 3 days ago :dohh: having a very chilled out month :haha::haha:

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

And Phoebe, how is an Onion bigger than an avocado? I'm sure they must shop at some obscure genetically modified green grocery shop :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

big :hugs: Amy

Tink you should push for a csection if thats what you want. Congrats on the avocado:happydance:

Hi poppy, hopeful, phoebe, damita pk :hi: and all other ding dongs


----------



## poppy666

Hopeful the 2ww is a nightmare and i bet your poas everyday near the end with this lot egging you on ( they a bad influence) :rofl:

Ok lets talk OPKs :haha:

Friday ' Neg'
Saturday 2pm 'Neg' 9pm Darker but not dark enough until after the 10 min deadline.
Sunday 'Neg'
Tuesday 'Neg' 

No EWCM just really watery now with creamy lotion. Only DTD Sunday PM. Prior to that we DTD 7 days ago when i got a positive OPK. well i can safely say i dunno what CD im on :wacko:


----------



## babydream

Hi girls, hope all okay, yes the thread seems more alive than in the past few days.

Lmao on the pregnant ladies on mobility scooter scene lololol

PK, glad to hear dh is cooperating finally, fx it will happen now xx

Pops, glad no spotting for you babes, just go with the flow, great idea xx

Tink, are you still in pain??? Are you okay? 

Lupine, sorry about family probs but yaaaaay for wedding shopping!

Damita, i can see you're a busy girl lately, hope af pain is better today, gl with this cycle 

Phoebe, you're funny as ever hun lol

Hopeful, you'll get there, need that PMA

Everyone in tww good luck. I think i'm gonna just stay quiet for a while, too much stress. Not the ttc but my aunt with spinal/bone marrow cancer which now spread and just hoping that chemo would help. I'm extremely worried about her and it's very hard not being able to help. DH's gran is not well either. Also, quit my job today, couldn't take anymore, i've had it. So i need another one. I don't think about ttc a lot, i still temp and opk for the progesterone test cause i don't want to waste the tests i've already done. Anyway, be good ding dongs keep up the hard work, love ya all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

So Sorry to hear about your Aunt babydream, sounds like you got a hell of a lot on atm so understandable wanting to just lurk off and on here, just take care of yourself we'll all be around when your ready :hug:


----------



## Regalpeas

Morning Ding Dongs! How's everyone doing? I see the lovely new avis...well new to me. lol What do they mean?

AFM: since we've decided to start officially trying again in March I believe it's time for me to get back in the groove of things to prepare. I'm kinda confused as to where I am in my cycle right now. However, I see most of you are in the 2ww. That's where I should be too. Seems like I haven't had a period in awhile. I've tried to keep track, but I think stress has thrown me off.

I look forward to posting again with you all! :)


----------



## Regalpeas

Baby dream I'm praying for you and your family members. I know this must be a tough time for you. Take care. Sometimes a break helps a bit. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Hey RP great to see you back online and will look forward to you joining us again :happydance:


----------



## Regalpeas

Thanks! I missed you all :) I have much reading to do to figure out what's going on. lol

How have you been?


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> And Phoebe, how is an Onion bigger than an avocado? I'm sure they must shop at some obscure genetically modified green grocery shop :haha: x

I agree, must be 1 messed up fruit n veg shop :haha::haha:x Congrats on ur avocado sweety xx yay!!


----------



## poppy666

Regalpeas said:


> Thanks! I missed you all :) I have much reading to do to figure out what's going on. lol
> 
> How have you been?

Im getting there thanks, just ignore my ranting about my messed up cycle :haha: ive not shut up about it lol x


----------



## phoebe

Big fat hugs Babydream to u and ur family, will be praying for u all :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Hey Regal xx:hi::hi::hi:
Good to see u back sweety xxx:hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi everybody,

Just been on and off last few days again without posting. 

Phoebe, poppy, tink, coral, damita, babyd, lupine, PK, Lew, hopeful, regal.... :hi: :flower: 

Babyd...sorry to hear about aunt... praying that chemotherapy helps and that she gets on road to recovery soon...

MC... :hugs: hope you are doing okay. Been thinking about you...

Poppy... going back to the conversation a few days ago, I hope that outside help will help you with your emotions and moods. I was tearing up reading everybody's personal experiences and was touched by how much support there exists on here... you ladies are AMAZING! :hugs:

Lew... I've been having some bad lower back pain too... it's more like a catch but it's been there constantly almost since I got my BFP. Doc isn't saying anything other than maybe the uterus is sitting on the back/putting pressure hence the pain. 

As for me, vomiting seems to have eased just a little bit in the last couple of days... still nauseous and dodgy tummy and crummy appetite... feel completely lethargic all day... my aunt who is a doc suggested I get my thyroid levels checked because low thyroid could cause similar symptoms and also because there's a history of hypothyroidism in my mom's side of the family. Need to get on that...


----------



## ladybeautiful

Oh and forgot to mention, had my nuchal screening last week. baby didn't cooperate and was hanging out upsde down and despite many efforts to get him to move including prodding at my stomach, making me go for a walk etc, baby still wanted to play face-down! But was fun to watch him/her move arms and legs about...:cloud9: 

So basically doc said no point taking measurements in the wrong position because they would be off, so can do the 'quad screen' blood toast in a couple of weeks for the same purpose. Not too happy bout that but trying not to worry.


----------



## poppy666

LR sorry to hear your still not so good, make sure you get that check missy :hugs: i on the otherhand will make sure i get some help too :kiss: lol bless the little bugger, gotta be male  x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Thanks pops :) Yeah I've been convinced from the start it's a boy but heartbeat's been pretty high all along in the 160s and up so dunno... :shrug: Did your boys all have lower heartrates like they say?


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:hi:


----------



## poppy666

I remember my first being 140ish range, but korben's was between 150-160 :shrug: old wifes tale i think, also them two were always laying on my right x


----------



## ladybeautiful

LOL @them preferring right side... the u/s technician was like 'stubborn baby! We're gonna be here all day trying to get him to move' 

I always used to think i'll wait until birth to fnd out sex but now can't wait even until 20 week scan! :dohh:

:hi: daisysmum!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream, so sorry to hear about your aunt. I have a friend with bone cancer and she's doing really well. Even terminal cancers can be halted in their tracks for many years thanks to the treatment we now have. I'll have her in my prayers :hugs: along with DH gran. Also sorry to hear what happened with work, but life is too short to be in a job that isn't right for you. Me n u can be in the Ding Dong 'bums' group :haha: FX you can use the time you will now have free to have a good break, focus on your family and yourself, and find something you will be happy doing. You will be in my thoughts, and I'll be looking forward to seeing you back here when your ready x

RegalPeas, hey honey! Long time no see, its great to have you back :hugs: lots of :dust: for your TWW, missed ya :) x

Coral, I will try and put my case across. I do stand a good chance I think if I persevere enough. I had SPD, Scolliosis, CFS, B12 deficiency, have large babies, high blood pressure, and a history of Post partum haemorrage :rofl: Criky.......well I convinced myself there, just gotta work on the consultant :haha: Hope your ok hun x

LadyB, sorry to hear your still suffering with the sickness! It should be passing now, FX you'll get a lot better over the next few weeks! I can sympathise with the scan, My ding dong was the same, just flipped over for about 3 mins after about 45 mins coaxing :rofl: Oh well, don't worry too much honey, them bloods will be accurate enough if there is a higher risk for you x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

The heart rate will lower a little as you get further along LB anyway, but medical studies have shown that it is actually untrue. Its fun guessing still though :haha: There seems to be something in babies heart rate at full term and during labour related to gender, but you'll know soon enough then anyway :haha:

Mind you with the sickness, I'd say girl but who knows! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hiya DM :wave: x


----------



## Hopes314

whoo im up all early todayy (i woke up at noon hehe)

phoebe congrats on the onion- we buy HUGE onions, so maybe its one of those :) I know someone (i think coral?) mentioned to me that US avocados are smaller than UK it seems. hmm maybe they are confused about their countries.


----------



## Hopes314

tink congrats on the avocado!

ladyb-ive been convinced from the start that ive got a boy in there too. even though im rooting for a girl lol. im surprised to hear you are still having morning sickness, i hope it doesnt drag out that long for me! although mine feels like its leaving. hm


----------



## poppy666

Evening DM :flower:

Hope you well and ok you seem quiet :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Yeah I'm ok! 

Just chillaxing:haha: Had a very busy weekend with hubby racing, he raced both Sat and Sun, and did really well!!!!!! Although I did think I'd married an idiot when he went out in the Distruction Derby:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh good good lol thought something was up, see i do care :haha: Im sat here monging got another hour before i can put korben bed and he's moaning now cos he tired arghhhhh roll on 7pm :happydance:

Ive just been looking at cars on ebay im bored of mine, but some crap salvage on lately x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Lol Poppy I know, I was watching a Mondeo Tdci Ghia X, 2004, Cat C, was just about to bid £980, hubby dragged his feet and missed it:growlmad:

I emailed the seller and explained that if for any reason the winning bidder fails to pay could he contact me, He said he'd call me today as he has a feeling the winning bidder is going to mess him about. Got everything crossed at the moment!

I'm gutted, looked like a nice straight forward repair, no airbags deployed, no chassis damage and just a small crease on inner flich. Come on bloody call me:growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah im putting a CAT C on ebay repaired lol Scenic cos we dont need 2 cars x I want the new model fiesta x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

I like the new shape Fiesta's, bit small for me though, I'm the one the has the boring family car, whilst hubby has all the toys:wacko:


----------



## poppy666

LOL Its opposite here :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

well, it's out. it seems now that DH's family knows about the baby, EVERYONE knows. was worried about that. now its to that point where you talk to someone and you are pretty sure they know and that they are offended because you wont just tell them.


----------



## Hopes314

a friend of dh's sister messaged me on facebook and asked "is it true". andddd here goes the dreaded facebook announcement :(


----------



## poppy666

:haha: was gonna come out soon anyways sweetie, get it over with then you can relax instead of hiding your bump x


----------



## ladybeautiful

yep just saw the FB announcement Hopes... was surprised until I came on here to get the back story :haha: Yeah like poppy says now you don't have to worry about hiding the bump!

hopes, did you buy the $28 angelsounds doppler off the link that poppy had sent? The pink one that's shaped like a heart? Do you like it? Does it have the recording facility that tink was talking about, or was that another model? I wanna buy one too, just don't understand how ebay works and if you have to bid for every item or such....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:) never mind hopes! most people knew about me by 10 weeks :hugs: x


----------



## ladybeautiful

that's so cool that you're buying and selling cars on ebay! I used to have a roommate who was interested in the quaintest of things like antique coasters and spare parts of old espresso machines! And she used to get them and other pretty stuff on ebay... I should check it out sometime too.... :)


----------



## Hopes314

ladybeautiful said:


> yep just saw the FB announcement Hopes... was surprised until I came on here to get the back story :haha: Yeah like poppy says now you don't have to worry about hiding the bump!
> 
> hopes, did you buy the $28 angelsounds doppler off the link that poppy had sent? The pink one that's shaped like a heart? Do you like it? Does it have the recording facility that tink was talking about, or was that another model? I wanna buy one too, just don't understand how ebay works and if you have to bid for every item or such....

I actually looked around for like EVER. and i ordered it from www.pulseoximeteronline.com and paid 28.96$ with free shipping.. i ordered it on a wednesday afternoon and it arrived friday afternoon in the regular mail!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

DM, how annoying! I think we all have those moments when we it occurs to us we have married/are with an idiot :rofl: FX the ebay seller rings. Sounds like a nice lil car to keep you amused x

Me n DH share the cars depending on what we need them for. I guess I'll be using the zafira mostly when the bubbas born.....i will have 5 children to fit in........EEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAKKKK :rofl: x


----------



## ladybeautiful

cool, thanks hopes. and it works fine without the gel?


----------



## Hopes314

ladybeautiful said:


> cool, thanks hopes. and it works fine without the gel?

yeah i ordered it without gel because i read so many reviews about people using water, lotion, or nothing at all and it working fine. so i thought id save the 6$:haha:

I like to use it at night when i apply the stretch mark cream. it works great that way but also works with nothing at all!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Yayy!! Must be addictive huh? :)

I'm gonna order mine now :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

VERY addictive! i listen probably at least twice a day lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I can't hear my ding dong without the gel, but body lotion works pretty well too. Mine likes hiding, little ding dong raskel! :haha: but its a great buy, you won't be disappointed LadyB!


----------



## poppy666

Well think ive done my last OPK for this cycle or botch up cycle :haha: only one that came close was late saturday evening but entered it into FF for Sunday because i never OPk'd Sunday as i forgot :dohh: so im guessing if i was gonna get a darker positive than Saturday nights it would of been Sunday ( If you get me lol)

Anyways its irrelevant really cos i've either ov'd already or its tried but not succeeded, plus i only DTD on Sunday :dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

mine seems to be.. moving? the first time i found the heartbeat it was way on the right side and the past couple days its slowly moved over and today its.. exactly in the middle? does it really move that much in there this early?


----------



## ladybeautiful

haha no wonder kiddo hides.... poor ding dong lost their one chance for some privacy thanks to all the technology! :haha: Once she's out it's baby monitors and parental supervision and school LOL


----------



## ladybeautiful

poppy is there a chance you have not yet o'ed? I just went back to your post with the OPKs from last weekend, and looked at your chart.... What temp are you usually around or on O day?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well been the gym again today and my oh has finished the floor now so go to get some new skirting boards and wall paper and a nice rug then all done i will take a pic of the floor and post it tomorrow x x x


----------



## poppy666

LB I think i got the other positive last Monday 17th/18th??? That chart is in my account because i started a new one after that cos i think i bled again so thought it was void :shrug:

My last BFP one is in there too 21st October one pre-ov temps were between 36.2 - 36.3.. then went up post ov ( will have to look at my ov day from BFP cycle)

Edited temp was 36.3 on ov day x


----------



## ladybeautiful

On what basis did you decide on Jan 17th as CD1? Sorry I'm a little confused :( Either way are you not gonna OPK any more for a few days now? Maybe you could consider it, given that your cycle has gone haywire so maybe a few more days of OPKing + temps+ CM might start to look like a familiar pattern?


----------



## poppy666

LOL Its confusing... Think i based 6th Jan as CD1 cos i went from spotting to light bleeding and when i rang EPU they said it would be my af early... then i got a postive opk on 17th but bled again on 20th for 3 days ( again EPU at hossy said THAT was my af) so started another chart.

Im still going to temp but my opks have gone really faint since other night so dont know if to carry on or give up this cycle x


----------



## ladybeautiful

well jan 16 would have looked good for Ov, given temps and OPK if not for bleeding next few days.... unless that was ov bleeding or irritation from DTD... :shrug: but then temps did go down again right...


----------



## poppy666

Yep went down the next day for 2 days then went back up so i started another chart from the 17th to follow on :shrug: glad your getting the grasp cos im lost lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I don't think you have O'd Pops, but also don't think you should give up on your cycle. I think your body is settling down to normal now, keep with it honey :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Think ive just give up now cos i still dont know if i had af or still waiting and feel like im wasting OPKs, plus you got to ov to have af dont you?

Honestly i dont know how some ding dongs cope with 40+ day cycles it would drive me bonkers :haha:


----------



## China girl

HELLO....ANYBODY HOME???? :wave::hi:


----------



## poppy666

Helloooooooo CG, just getting ready to go bed, you ok??? Lol​


----------



## China girl

I'm good....just wanting to say HI...

Go to sleep...will chat in tomorrow:flower:


----------



## poppy666

Trying to switch off but my mind working overtime, but will go in a minute... lol you so sounded like my mum then god rest her soul :hugs: night CG xx


----------



## loveybear1

Poppy666 how are you? I just wanted to drop a note since I have not been on here in a month. I just did my first round of clomid and iui on the 20th of January. I am so excited. I don't feel anything yet but am crossing my fingers. It is only 6 days past ovulation! Pray for me and lots of baby dust to you all!!!! I am going through the dreaded TWW!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: hw are u all well chilling today gym isn't open gutted so going to clean all the house and the car x x x x


----------



## poppy666

loveybear1 i will pray for you and got everything crossed too, fx you get that BFP this cycle lovely :hugs:

Caz who needs a gym just get running up n down those stairs lol enjoy your cleaning :haha:


----------



## hopefulUs

Morning All..
How is everyone??? Anyone doing anythin exciting today??
xx


----------



## poppy666

Im not apart from doctors at 2pm, just changed korben's nappy omg all up his back :haha:

You up to anything? x


----------



## hopefulUs

oooo yuck lol...
How r u feeling in youself poppy?
Im going to tackle the dreaded :iron: hate doing it but glad when i have....
xx


----------



## poppy666

I HATE ironing :growlmad: only job i detest :haha: yeah im ok today thanks, was getting pee'd off with my cycle yesterday but i cant do anything about it so not stressing YET :blush: Just having a :coffee: x


----------



## hopefulUs

I have this feeling that once ur cycle sorts itself out u will get ur BFP really quickly...
I have that attitude with this 2ww at the moment...its still constantly on my mind but i keep saying to myself stressing isnt going to make any difference and any symptoms i start getting will be because AF is near....wonder if i ll feel the same next week tho lol...
xx


----------



## poppy666

You wont you'll analyze every symptom :rofl::rofl:


----------



## future_numan

Hi ladies, Can I come join you ? 
Hi Poppy:wave: I have talked to you in other forums ( I think we were "lovebugs" together too.
I sorta scanned over this forum and see tons of :bfp::thumbup: that's so wonderful. Congrats to everyone.
We are TTC our #2 post TR baby. We have only been trying since Oct so not too stressed yet.


----------



## poppy666

Woohooo future_numan welcome to the nuthouse :rofl: your on the Soy this cycle arnt you?

Just trying to clean my lounge whilst LO asleep so im off and on here :haha:


----------



## future_numan

It is early in the morning here in Ontario,Canada ( 7am) so I am sneaking a few minutes on the computer before Bubby wakes:blush:
Yes, Poppy. I am trying soya this cycle. I am just waiting to OV ( will start OPK soon )


----------



## poppy666

Start them a few days earlier than that chart i gave you for your cycle, some ladies ov earlier or later on the Soy, everyone is different, but fx'd its your month :dust::dust::dust:

7am it is early :haha: you not charting?


----------



## future_numan

DH leaves at 5am so I usally get up with him ( chart then) I am almost always up at the crack of stupid:haha:
I have three older daughters so if you want near the bathroom before 10am you get up early !


----------



## poppy666

LOL Same with my boys, they take over bathroom... x


----------



## poppy666

Just looking at your daughters ages, not much different to mine :happydance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Future_numan :wave: welcome! Goodluck this cycle!
Pops- Are you just DTD every few days through you cycle? I think that will prob be the best idea for you if you dont know what CD you are :shrug:
A little help from whoever can help me- Well checked CP this morning it high soft and open but 1- I dont usually OV till CD 16 and 2- I dont yet have a +OPK but I only started using them like 2 days ago so I suppose its possible I missed it? Or maybe its just like that but Im not ov? Im confused as I have never noticed it this early before :wacko:
:wave: morning all other ding dongs! :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LR dont get me started on OPKs, CP etc lol :haha: no i cant dtd every other day because my OH works away Sunday-Thurseday and only home the occassional evening inbetween, he's home tonight so will get my goods :spermy:

Just go with the flow Poppy :thumbup:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Oo i see :dohh: bless you :hugs: let just hope you got enough sperms in there to catch the egg :thumbup: Let just both dtd when we can and hope for the best :haha: Will still keep using opk just in case but dtd in between when i can, really cba that much this cycle just gonna go with it keep dtd and hope for the best all i'm using is mooncup and preseed :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Best attitude to have ( i should talk lol) im using preseed to 'well apart from sunday i forgot' still temping, but my opks have gone back to faint so not bothering with doing that now. If i get ewcm i will opk x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Good plan! Goodluck! Let hope the rest of us get bfp this cycle :thumbup:


xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

fuck me look how much my temp has jumped lol xxx


----------



## poppy666

LOL You have vin diesel in bed with you last night :haha: they have jumped tho :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> Good plan! Goodluck! Let hope the rest of us get bfp this cycle :thumbup:
> 
> 
> xxxx

We deserve a bloody break, so yes :bfp::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Right need to go get ready for doctors, see you all later x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Goodluck pops! And blimey amy did u go for a jog before taking your temp :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## Damita

:wave: afternoon ladies, hows everyone?


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey damita :wave: I'm okay how are you? Where are you in your cycle now? 

xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

lupinerainbow said:


> Goodluck pops! And blimey amy did u go for a jog before taking your temp :haha:
> 
> xxxxx

noooooo i had just woke up and took it i didnt ovulate last month thanks to fecking soy month before so hoping xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Oh dear, i didn't take soy this cycle but did the last 2 so will be interesting to see if it happens to me also! Hope you catch the egg this time amy- have you done anything different this cycle?! 

xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

nooo havent started shagging yet but might start tonight with temp going up i use cbfm as well


----------



## poppy666

Well im back doc seemed nice i guess, felt very awkward talking and didnt get everything out 'he'd think i was psyco if i had' anyways he referring me to see someone, but thinks ive postnal depression WTF my LO is 10mths so doubt that pfft, did mention medication, but id prefer to see how talking does before being drugged up :wacko:

So thats it :shrug:


----------



## future_numan

Your right, Poppy ! Our kids are almost the same age !!:thumbup:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Well im back doc seemed nice i guess, felt very awkward talking and didnt get everything out 'he'd think i was psyco if i had' anyways he referring me to see someone, but thinks ive postnal depression WTF my LO is 10mths so doubt that pfft, did mention medication, but id prefer to see how talking does before being drugged up :wacko:
> 
> So thats it :shrug:

popples ive been putting it off got psychiatrist on friday but i need to go im on verge of a breakdown
it may be post natal hun my niece was told when her lo was 14 months she too also bottled it up xx


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Well im back doc seemed nice i guess, felt very awkward talking and didnt get everything out 'he'd think i was psyco if i had' anyways he referring me to see someone, but thinks ive postnal depression WTF my LO is 10mths so doubt that pfft, did mention medication, but id prefer to see how talking does before being drugged up :wacko:
> 
> So thats it :shrug:

Glad u spoke to the dr Popples, it really was for the best hun. And it could be PND, but i imagine u just toddled along thinking all was cushty. But then with what happened at xmas, pushed u over the edge so to speak. I hope the counselling helps hun, i do think its better to air ur demons, rather than bottle them up. Big hugs to u gal, i am proud of ya:thumbup::hugs::flower:xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Well make sure you go Amy dont want you ill sweetie :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

future_numan said:


> Your right, Poppy ! Our kids are almost the same age !!:thumbup:

Hello Future_Numan, welcome to the clan xxxx:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well im back doc seemed nice i guess, felt very awkward talking and didnt get everything out 'he'd think i was psyco if i had' anyways he referring me to see someone, but thinks ive postnal depression WTF my LO is 10mths so doubt that pfft, did mention medication, but id prefer to see how talking does before being drugged up :wacko:
> 
> So thats it :shrug:
> 
> Glad u spoke to the dr Popples, it really was for the best hun. And it could be PND, but i imagine u just toddled along thinking all was cushty. But then with what happened at xmas, pushed u over the edge so to speak. I hope the counselling helps hun, i do think its better to air ur demons, rather than bottle them up. Big hugs to u gal, i am proud of ya:thumbup::hugs::flower:xxxxxxClick to expand...

Thats exactly what the Doctor said, cos i dont talk to anyone about my feelings and stuff etc Xmas may have just push me too far/ too much to handle on my own.. but i went and nearly chickened out again :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

:


poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well im back doc seemed nice i guess, felt very awkward talking and didnt get everything out 'he'd think i was psyco if i had' anyways he referring me to see someone, but thinks ive postnal depression WTF my LO is 10mths so doubt that pfft, did mention medication, but id prefer to see how talking does before being drugged up :wacko:
> 
> So thats it :shrug:
> 
> Glad u spoke to the dr Popples, it really was for the best hun. And it could be PND, but i imagine u just toddled along thinking all was cushty. But then with what happened at xmas, pushed u over the edge so to speak. I hope the counselling helps hun, i do think its better to air ur demons, rather than bottle them up. Big hugs to u gal, i am proud of ya:thumbup::hugs::flower:xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thats exactly what the Doctor said, cos i dont talk to anyone about my feelings and stuff etc Xmas may have just push me too far/ too much to handle on my own.. but i went and nearly chickened out again :haha:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

U is very nawty again hehehe!! a definite trip for mr handy to botty land:rofl::rofl::rofl: I know its hard to talk about feelings. It may shock and stun u to know that i am also a very private person, i think we all our to a certain extent. And to talk about ur most deepest and private thoughts is an unbearable thought. But trust me on this, it will help hun. U have taken the 1st step and that alone is a massive start in getting u back to feeling a lot better xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: good morning luvs :hugs:

poppy, i hope your doc appt goes well sweetie :hugs: your cycle will be back to normal soon hun. 

regal! :hugs: so good to see you back sweetie! you're right on track for starting to get back into the swing of things to start ttc again in march :flower:

tink, phoee, and coral...how are you doing today? :hugs:

amy, my temp jumped up oddly a few days ago. i think it's ok if it's just the odd one here or there and shouldn't affect your chart. :hugs:

lupe, sounds like you're pretty busy sweetie :hugs: just try to enjoy the wedding planning hun. it's such a big deal and you want to be able to remember it fondly...not for being stressful :hugs:

babyd, i agree with tink and the others hun. defo better to quit than to be in a job that you're miserable with. it's not worth the stress. i hope your aunt and dh's gran get the medical help they need to get better sweetie :hugs: i'll be praying for them as well. 

hopes and ladyb, i defo want to get a doppler as well! it sounds so exciting to have one at home. i just wish my dh would be able to hear it :sad1: i wonder if we can find one with a video display??? hmmm...have to do some research on that...

hopeful, you'll do fine with us sweetie...we'll help you keep pma up :hugs:

damita, you sound like you have your plate full too hun! :hugs:

caz and jenn...how you holding up in tww? :kiss:

china, when do you think you will ov sweetie?

hmmmm.....who am i missing.... i can't remember now, but great big :hug: to everybody!!! 

afm, i think i need to just learn to keep my mouth shut about how dh is doing on the :sex: front :dohh: every time i complement him and say how wonderful he is doing and how good i am feeling about it all, something happens to go and screw it up. i'm jinxing myself with it :wacko::growlmad: anyway, so after i said that, dh said he was too tired (of course) to bd, so he said he would bd after a few hours sleep or in the morning. so fine, i accepted that...what was i gonna say?? :shrug: but then in the morning, he was still too tired and didn't want to which made me very upset, naturally. so then the stress of it got to both of us, but then dh said he would masturbate into one of the softcups for me. so he went to do that, but he didn't want me involved at all and then he was so aggravated by that time that he couldn't finish :blush: so the whole morning was a total bust. totally sucked. i really really thought i would ov yesterday too b/c of my temp pattern and previous cycles. turns out i didn't tho and my opk yesterday was still neg. :dohh: so i seduced dh last night :happydance: thank God he "let" me :wacko: so got the goods last night, and we've had a really good "every other day" bd pattern so far this cycle. BUT (of course the story doesn't end here, why would it ever be that simple??? :wacko:) we're closing on the sale of the house in SC on Friday, so we were planning to drive up there on Thur after i finish work. well, this morning in talking to dh about the plans b/c my older girls want to stay with friends instead of going on the trip and i'm not comfortable with that, dh suggests that i just stay here with the kids and he goes on his own. :growlmad: i did not take that suggestion well at all which pissed off dh, so now we're in another argument. arrrrrrrrggggghhhhhhhhh Good Lord, i just want to get through ONE cycle without something like this happening RIGHT AT ov time to screw up the WHOLE damn cycle so that maybe (just MAYBE) we'd have a REAL chance at our bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so, he's going to be pissed at me if i insist on taking the kids and going with him, but then we more than likely will miss my ov day. i MIGHT ovulate tomorrow based on previous cycles, in which case, i'm going to tell dh that if he insists on travelling alone that he must bd with me tonight and tomorrow afternoon before he leaves and again as soon as he gets back. that's going to be the condition, and right now, i don't care if it pisses him off to hear it. God! i feel like everything we try to accomplish always has to have so much drama involved!!! i hate that!!!!! plus, he's not going to have an interpreter there at the closing if i'm not there. he says it's "fine" and this his brother will fill him in with anything important. i just want to say "f*** THAT!!!" b/c all his brother can do is a little bit of fingerspelling (and he can only just barely do that and not well either......... as an aside, fingerspelling in American Sign Language [ASL] and British Sign Language [BSL] are 2 very very different entities. actually both languages are completely different, really. i know very little about British sign, but i do know the manual alphabet for BSL is done on both hands, whereas the ASL alphabet is done on one hand :shrug: just different, anyway...) so dh thinks his bro will tell him what's "important" through fingerspelling!!!???!!! what that means is his bro will tell dh what he considers important, and not necessarily what is important enough to make dh able to make independent and competent decisions. the whole situation really gets my blood boiling b/c the same thing used to happen with dh's mother when she was alive. (God forgive me for thinking ill of her, but some things about her just really REALLY bother(ed) me....) the whole situation is going to be technical information too with information that dh won't be familiar with b/c we're not in real estate. damn it, i HATE when he sets himself up in situations like this!!!! sorry for the rant girls :blush: obviously this is a passionate issue for me. i just hate when dh claims "oh i'll be fine, i don't need a terp...i'll be fine" and insists on not hiring one or not letting me go, and then later says how much he wished i had been there or something b/c of all the info he missed, or b/c he felt like he came off as stupid or uneducated b/c there was some miscommunication or misunderstanding with speech or he has to ask people to repeat what they said b/c he didn't understand them.  don't trust what anybody says about being able to read lips, girls. it's inaccurate. only one-third of the English language is even formed outwardly visible on the lips, so it's a crock of bs when somebody says they can "read lips" with any truly significant accuracy. my dh is someone who would be considered to be an excellent lip reader and he struggles with it all the time still. plus all kinds of things affect it, like if the man has a moustache and lots of other things with the way people talk or facial expressions and other things make it difficult. anyway, that's my soapbox for the day. *sigh* now i've got to figure out how to get dh back on track for the next 2 days so this whole cycle isn't gone to pot again. :wacko:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Amy- Ahh course you do, have you got a high yet? What day do you usually OV? Glad you got psychiatrist appointment :hugs: because you had a hell of a rough time and it is good for you to be getting someone who can help you to cope you are a very strong woman for coping this long with everything :hugs:
Poppy- Ahh good to hear and yeah but you have had it since korben was born so it could possibly still be PND just carrying on over the last few months :hugs: glad your getting some help now hun hopefully you will be able to feel a bit better soon when you get your referral, I agree with phoebe that MC possibly made things worse :hugs:
Sorry all you girls are having such a rough time of it, I am sort of the other side of where you lots seem to be (I had a mood disorder, severe depression, anxiety disorder, psychosis and I was suicidal) and I feel a hell of a lot better now I am just starting to enjoy life again, I know I am a lot younger than you lot but I totally understand the problems depression cause and I can honestly say that counselling and psychiatrists helped me a lot, I have actually been discharged at the moment but can make an appointment whenever I want to. Just want you to know that no matter how bad the problems are you can overcome them, time helps a lot and the person you go to see will help you to cope I hope you all end up in a very happy place like I have finally got to :D remember god would not give us challenges we can not cope with :hugs: sorry for the whole rant thing I have never told anyone outside of close friends and family and it was nice to get it off my chest :blush:
PK- Wow! Glad u got all that off your chest now breathe :hugs: your life seems very stressful! Lets hope your DH starts to see that you actually know what you are talking about and starts listening, i hope it all works out :hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Aye Carumba PK, 
Sounds like u have it all going on sweety, sorry to hear that. I really hope u can get o/h back on track again pronto. Life must be so very stressful with the house sale going on. Fxd life settles and gets back normal asap xxx


----------



## phoebe

lupinerainbow said:


> Amy- Ahh course you do, have you got a high yet? What day do you usually OV? Glad you got psychiatrist appointment :hugs: because you had a hell of a rough time and it is good for you to be getting someone who can help you to cope you are a very strong woman for coping this long with everything :hugs:
> Poppy- Ahh good to hear and yeah but you have had it since korben was born so it could possibly still be PND just carrying on over the last few months :hugs: glad your getting some help now hun hopefully you will be able to feel a bit better soon when you get your referral, I agree with phoebe that MC possibly made things worse :hugs:
> Sorry all you girls are having such a rough time of it, I am sort of the other side of where you lots seem to be (I had a mood disorder, severe depression, anxiety disorder, psychosis and I was suicidal) and I feel a hell of a lot better now I am just starting to enjoy life again, I know I am a lot younger than you lot but I totally understand the problems depression cause and I can honestly say that counselling and psychiatrists helped me a lot, I have actually been discharged at the moment but can make an appointment whenever I want to. Just want you to know that no matter how bad the problems are you can overcome them, time helps a lot and the person you go to see will help you to cope I hope you all end up in a very happy place like I have finally got to :D remember god would not give us challenges we can not cope with :hugs: sorry for the whole rant thing I have never told anyone outside of close friends and family and it was nice to get it off my chest :blush:
> 
> xxxxx

Good on yer Lupes xxx better out than in hun. And like u said, God wouldnt give us these challenges if he/she knew we wouldn't cope. And i am a great believer in the saying that "That what doesn't kill you, makes you stronger" xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Amen to that!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Phew PK and i thought i had problems :hugs: i really hope you get the goods next couple of days cos you worked so hard on this cycle sweetie for it to go tits up xx


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> Amy- Ahh course you do, have you got a high yet? What day do you usually OV? Glad you got psychiatrist appointment :hugs: because you had a hell of a rough time and it is good for you to be getting someone who can help you to cope you are a very strong woman for coping this long with everything :hugs:
> Poppy- Ahh good to hear and yeah but you have had it since korben was born so it could possibly still be PND just carrying on over the last few months :hugs: glad your getting some help now hun hopefully you will be able to feel a bit better soon when you get your referral, I agree with phoebe that MC possibly made things worse :hugs:
> Sorry all you girls are having such a rough time of it, I am sort of the other side of where you lots seem to be (I had a mood disorder, severe depression, anxiety disorder, psychosis and I was suicidal) and I feel a hell of a lot better now I am just starting to enjoy life again, I know I am a lot younger than you lot but I totally understand the problems depression cause and I can honestly say that counselling and psychiatrists helped me a lot, I have actually been discharged at the moment but can make an appointment whenever I want to. Just want you to know that no matter how bad the problems are you can overcome them, time helps a lot and the person you go to see will help you to cope I hope you all end up in a very happy place like I have finally got to :D remember god would not give us challenges we can not cope with :hugs: sorry for the whole rant thing I have never told anyone outside of close friends and family and it was nice to get it off my chest :blush:
> PK- Wow! Glad u got all that off your chest now breathe :hugs: your life seems very stressful! Lets hope your DH starts to see that you actually know what you are talking about and starts listening, i hope it all works out :hugs:
> xxxxx

:hug: LR :kiss:


----------



## mrsamyrach

lupinerainbow said:


> Amy- Ahh course you do, have you got a high yet? What day do you usually OV? Glad you got psychiatrist appointment :hugs: because you had a hell of a rough time and it is good for you to be getting someone who can help you to cope you are a very strong woman for coping this long with everything :hugs:
> Poppy- Ahh good to hear and yeah but you have had it since korben was born so it could possibly still be PND just carrying on over the last few months :hugs: glad your getting some help now hun hopefully you will be able to feel a bit better soon when you get your referral, I agree with phoebe that MC possibly made things worse :hugs:
> Sorry all you girls are having such a rough time of it, I am sort of the other side of where you lots seem to be (I had a mood disorder, severe depression, anxiety disorder, psychosis and I was suicidal) and I feel a hell of a lot better now I am just starting to enjoy life again, I know I am a lot younger than you lot but I totally understand the problems depression cause and I can honestly say that counselling and psychiatrists helped me a lot, I have actually been discharged at the moment but can make an appointment whenever I want to. Just want you to know that no matter how bad the problems are you can overcome them, time helps a lot and the person you go to see will help you to cope I hope you all end up in a very happy place like I have finally got to :D remember god would not give us challenges we can not cope with :hugs: sorry for the whole rant thing I have never told anyone outside of close friends and family and it was nice to get it off my chest :blush:
> PK- Wow! Glad u got all that off your chest now breathe :hugs: your life seems very stressful! Lets hope your DH starts to see that you actually know what you are talking about and starts listening, i hope it all works out :hugs:
> xxxxx

dunno everything went tits up with soy


----------



## Damita

Glad it wasn't just me Amy... soy buggered up three cycles for me!


----------



## poppy666

They're right when they say it works for some & not for others, like Clomid i guess... but im in 2 minds if to try it again still arghhhh didnt think id say that, but hey ho


----------



## pk2of8

thanks pops...i guess i'm being somewhat dramatic. just aggravation of the mo. really not so bad, just what i happen to be dealing with at the mo is all. i guess it'll all be settled and over one way or another by the end of the week :wacko:

you know, i really feel strongly the soy has helped my cycles a lot. :shrug: i guess like you said, helps some and not others. i need to do some research on how long (how many months straight) one can take it though. i read in a book recently that clomid, if taken at the highest dose (something like 200 or 250mg, which would be 400mg soy) can only be taken up to 3 months straight before taking a break, but it didn't say how long of a break. plus it didn't say how long you could take it if one is taking LESS than the max dose. :shrug: i'm basically applying the same rules for soy as for clomid, so i guess i'll be doing more research on that. i'm thinking also (if no bfp this cycle of course) trying the soy one more cycle at least and doing straight 200mg the whole time as that would be equivalent to 100mg clomid. still it's not the max dose though. :wacko: i don't know...


----------



## poppy666

Think with what ive read to be taken no more than 6mths then take a break, but will need to double check... i dont think ive known anyone take over 200mg but be interesting to see/hear if anyone has taken a higher dose.

IF i did take again when i know for sure ive got my af i will take only on CD3-7for a stronger egg, because if for some reason me taking it on CD2-6 for more eggs especially when im a lot older my eggs wouldnt be in the same shape, condition as someone a lot younger than me and i may not get a sticky ( if you know what i mean) lol x


----------



## pk2of8

yep i hear ya poppy :hugs: that sounds like a good plan to me if you decide to do soy again! 6 months sounds good to me too...although i guess if we can ever get it sorted to find a new doc that i'll have to stop using it for that cycle i suppose. i wonder how long it takes to get it out of your system...have you read anything on that??


----------



## poppy666

About a week or once you get af someone said on here, not sure. Just done an opk its going back darker lol i need a drink :haha: OH here tonight so will jump him just incase, but i got some af cramping going on here so dont know x


----------



## future_numan

I was told when we went for IUI with clomid that we were "advised" to do no more than 6 cycles with clomid before taking a break. I have never heard of anyone take 200mg of clomid ( not to say it isn't possible) but what they did with me is..when 100mg clomid only rendered two good size eggs ( must remember my eggies aren't young anymore) and we got a :bfn: the next cycle they gave me 100mg of clomid from CD 3-7 PLUS Pergeon pen ( sorry don't remember the dose) and that rendered seven good size eggs.. and that was the cycle we conceived Emily with IUI. I was told that the only reason they went ahead with the IUI with so many eggs was my age...If I had been 15yrs younger they wouldn't have completed the IUI.


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,
:hugs: to you Amy & Lupine, you are strong women and my God bless you both.

@Pk, hunni if you feel that strong about it, then ride right along with DH. What's he gonna do, tell you, you cant go...yeah ok!!.

@Poppy, glad your appointment went well. So proud of you for taking that step:hugs:

Hey Phoebe how ya doing hun :wave:

:hi: to all my DD ladies.

asfm, I have been having some dry cm, I have not started my OPK's yet. I was going to start Saturday, but I might start tomorrow or Friday if I can get to the store to buy more. PK I think you said Answer was a good brand...if not let me know what you use. I'm due to O next Wed (per countdown to pregnancy) so when should I start dtd...like every other day? I don't dtd enough anyway...so I need to make this count...LOL


----------



## China girl

Sometimes I wonder if my body is actually producing any eggs since I was on the pill for 9 years....I have been thinking about that a lot...hmmm


----------



## phoebe

Hey China xxx :hi::hi::hi:
I'd start dtd now maybe every other night. But thats me being a gutty cow:haha: Are u using softcups or anything?? xxx:hugs:


Fyi i was on the pill 18 years before coming off back in 2008 xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

Damita said:


> Glad it wasn't just me Amy... soy buggered up three cycles for me!

i will never ever take soy again i have never been soooo frustrated in when to bloody shag 19 highs on my monitor unbelieveable xxx

so i got reduced turkey thigh meat yesterday cooked it in slow cooker for dogs today goood god bloody george has been smacking his lips all day
they have hoovered the lot up xxx


----------



## phoebe

Was on the pill so long as i suffered dreadful periods, then had the coil for about 8 months, which was horrific. Then finally got diagnosed with pcos around 1999ish and got put on the dianette pill xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Quickly hopped on to say I'm lurking :haha: Been out for a lot of the day, and trying to catch up with dinner, kids, n stuff. I'll catch up with my ding dongs later with a cuppa :) BTW loving seeing ya back AMY! we missed ya :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

I thought that too CG when i was on the Depo Provera for about 5yrs, thought thats why me & OH wasnt getting anywhere, but korben here and obviously i concieved in November too. Think thats why i took the Soy to make sure i ov'd.

I generally DTD before ov and on it, but only know for sure if charting :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Hi futurenuman and welcome!

PK sorry to hear about all the drama you are having sweetie, let's hope this cycle is the one so you dnt need to worry anymore :hugs:

Poppy hope you get the help you need Hun.

Babyd I agree no point in being in miserable job Hun.

I am being so impatient about finding out the sex. Don't know why I just can't stop thinking about it. I've even looked into getting a private one and you can go as early as 16 weeks which is less than 2 weeks ago. Oh I'm so tempted! There is one not too far from me that does it for £65. Tink when is your 20 week scan? I want to know the sex before we go to that baby show! Lol

Damita, Amy, lupine,


----------



## coral11680

Oops hit send to soon, I meant to say hi to those and Phoebe, china, etc x


----------



## China girl

Phoebe dont use softcups...it freaks me out just thinking about how you have to put it up there:haha:

Poppy, don't have the patience to chart. I was thinking about soy....but umm...think I'm going to pass on that one for right now. I think I will start dtd, but don't want to get DH burnt out before I really need his :spermy:


----------



## poppy666

CG i know its a pain taking your temp every morning but only a sure sign you ov'd that cycle, then at least if you didnt you can do something about it sweetie ie soy or something else x


----------



## China girl

I will purchase a thermometer or order one on online and try it if I don't get knocked up this cycle. I have no idea what to do, so I guess I will pester you ladies and make you help me:haha:

Shooting for a Valentine's Day :bfp: Fx:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

You know you'll get all the help you need on here with charting but fx you wont need it :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

future_numan said:


> I was told when we went for IUI with clomid that we were "advised" to do no more than 6 cycles with clomid before taking a break. I have never heard of anyone take 200mg of clomid ( not to say it isn't possible) but what they did with me is..when 100mg clomid only rendered two good size eggs ( must remember my eggies aren't young anymore) and we got a :bfn: the next cycle they gave me 100mg of clomid from CD 3-7 PLUS Pergeon pen ( sorry don't remember the dose) and that rendered seven good size eggs.. and that was the cycle we conceived Emily with IUI. I was told that the only reason they went ahead with the IUI with so many eggs was my age...If I had been 15yrs younger they wouldn't have completed the IUI.

thanks for this info numan!! :hugs: and i'm sorry i forgot to welcome you earlier, but we're glad you're here hun! :kiss:

i'm not familiar with pergeon, what is that?? 

when you say that the docs would not have gone ahead with iui if you were younger, what do you mean? do you mean they would have proceeded to icsi/ivf?

like i said a bit ago, i really feel the soy has worked for me, which leads me to think i've got something going on with my ovaries/hormones (among other symptoms). possibly pcos. :shrug: i haven't been to the doc yet for the testing b/c we moved in august and it's been hard getting settled with all the changes. but we had dh get a SA in november and we found out his count is very low. 5.5mil/ml. i've had dh on fertilaid vits (plus motility boost and count boost) since about october i think, so i'm really hoping that between that and the soy that we'll get our bfp. unfortunately, our health insurance won't cover icsi OR iui, but thankfully, i've found out the iui is not all that expensive to pay out of pocket if we have to go that route. knowing dh's sa count, i'm expecting the docs will recommend that at a minimum once we get that going, but again, i've had a hard time finding new docs for us in this area we live now. :wacko:

BUT on a good note, dh mentioned to me the other day that he feels more aroused at times and that his blush: tmi...) orgasms/ejaculations are stronger than they were before. :happydance: silly dh thinks it's b/c of the ambien :haha: it's b/c of the maca root and ginseng and other herbs that are included in the vits he's taking, so that REALLY encouraged me a lot that maybe the vits really will have a positive effect on his numbers and that we'll get our bfp. :happydance: now if i can just get him to keep up the :sex: like china mentioned...he's ready to give out after doing it so often and we're struggling to make it to ov day :sad1:


----------



## pk2of8

china, i got my bbt (basal body temperature thermometer) at cvs. it was about $10 i think :shrug: i did use the Answer brand opk one cycle. they worked fine, but i didn't like them for myself just b/c i think they are more sensitive than the the cvs brand, so i'm sticking with the cvs brand opk's. some women need it to be more sensitive to pick up their surge. i obviously didn't when i had like 5 days of positives :wacko:


----------



## mrsamyrach

i usually ov round cd17-18 ish
last month didnt
so back to scratch with this one and annoyed cos i have to buy some more pee sticks for monitor after last month x


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> Phoebe dont use softcups...it freaks me out just thinking about how you have to put it up there:haha:
> 
> Poppy, don't have the patience to chart. I was thinking about soy....but umm...think I'm going to pass on that one for right now. I think I will start dtd, but don't want to get DH burnt out before I really need his :spermy:

Well if u cant stomach the thought of using those, i used to use tampons as well hehehe. Gotta keep all those boys in :spermy::spermy: xxx
Well i did sya i was gutty and was determined to fall pg again:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Amy sorry it didnt work for you sweetie, but i guess you needed to try it to know it didnt work for you :shrug:

OH on way homeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee told him i want the goods tonight even tho OPKs are all over place :haha:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Phoebe dont use softcups...it freaks me out just thinking about how you have to put it up there:haha:
> 
> Poppy, don't have the patience to chart. I was thinking about soy....but umm...think I'm going to pass on that one for right now. I think I will start dtd, but don't want to get DH burnt out before I really need his :spermy:
> 
> Well if u cant stomach the thought of using those, i used to use tampons as well hehehe. Gotta keep all those boys in :spermy::spermy: xxx
> Well i did sya i was gutty and was determined to fall pg again:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I may try the tampon tonight :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

oh and China, yeah if i decide to go, i'll go regardless of what dh says. it's just that if i do and he really would prefer to go alone, then he'll be in a bad mood and more than likely wouldn't give me the goods while we were there anyway. :shrug: so i don't know. we'll see how he is later tonight...


----------



## pk2of8

amy, you also had SO MUCH stress going on last cycle what with dh's brother's passing and all that going on...that can delay or even cancel out ov i've read too. :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Amy sorry it didnt work for you sweetie, but i guess you needed to try it to know it didnt work for you :shrug:
> 
> OH on way homeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee told him i want the goods tonight even tho OPKs are all over place :haha:

ill try anything for nowt but yes youre right
only thing is other night i had loads of clear smeg but was only on cd 8 can you get that after af has finished :wacko:
and af was only 3 days last month and not as heavy as it usually is xx


----------



## pk2of8

damnit. just did my afternoon opk girls. a little early, but i couldn't hold my water any longer :blush: anyway, STILL negative. shit. this makes it so much more complicated with trying to figure out what to do about the traveling. :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Amy sorry it didnt work for you sweetie, but i guess you needed to try it to know it didnt work for you :shrug:
> 
> OH on way homeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee told him i want the goods tonight even tho OPKs are all over place :haha:
> 
> ill try anything for nowt but yes youre right
> only thing is other night i had loads of clear smeg but was only on cd 8 can you get that after af has finished :wacko:
> and af was only 3 days last month and not as heavy as it usually is xxClick to expand...

You can ovulate not long after AF has finished that ive read so not sure, i know i got ewcm once just before my AF started, but obviously yours was finished :shrug:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Phoebe dont use softcups...it freaks me out just thinking about how you have to put it up there:haha:
> 
> Poppy, don't have the patience to chart. I was thinking about soy....but umm...think I'm going to pass on that one for right now. I think I will start dtd, but don't want to get DH burnt out before I really need his :spermy:
> 
> Well if u cant stomach the thought of using those, i used to use tampons as well hehehe. Gotta keep all those boys in :spermy::spermy: xxx
> Well i did sya i was gutty and was determined to fall pg again:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I may try the tampon tonight :rofl:Click to expand...

Go for it Popster, i used to do it all the time hehehe!!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> damnit. just did my afternoon opk girls. a little early, but i couldn't hold my water any longer :blush: anyway, STILL negative. shit. this makes it so much more complicated with trying to figure out what to do about the traveling. :wacko:

PK when do you usually ov?


----------



## pk2of8

last 2 cycles with the soy been cd14 (would be today). cycle before that (and my average) around cd15. :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm maybe your going to get a late one this cycle, hope not if your trying to keep DH in a routine around ov day x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Amy sorry it didnt work for you sweetie, but i guess you needed to try it to know it didnt work for you :shrug:
> 
> OH on way homeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee told him i want the goods tonight even tho OPKs are all over place :haha:
> 
> ill try anything for nowt but yes youre right
> only thing is other night i had loads of clear smeg but was only on cd 8 can you get that after af has finished :wacko:
> and af was only 3 days last month and not as heavy as it usually is xxClick to expand...
> 
> You can ovulate not long after AF has finished that ive read so not sure, i know i got ewcm once just before my AF started, but obviously yours was finished :shrug:Click to expand...

im thinking dodgy fadge


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: Amy


----------



## Regalpeas

Hey everyone!

pk2 hang in there! DH's can be stubborn sometimes, but eventually they straighten out. Also selling the home and ttc is like a double whopper of stress. Things will get better once all settles down. Maybe you should try before he leaves anyhow.


----------



## Regalpeas

@Tink thanks! And Congrats Lady! :) You're moving right along. Sooooo happy for you. I can't stop smiling.


----------



## pk2of8

here are piccies of my opk's girls. the first one is (from top to bottom) cd 9, cd11, cd12 afternoon, cd12 evening, and cd13 afternoon.

the second pic is yesterday evening cd13, and the one on the bottom is today that i just did. tell me what you think :wacko: 

cd13 afternoon is lighter than cd12, but my urine was more diluted i think. i think the one from last night is pretty close but the one just now isn't. ugh :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00008-20110126-1352.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG00009-20110126-1353.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pk2of8

thank you regal and yes will try to convince dh to bd tonight regardless. oh crap!!!! i just realized if i don't go with dh tmw, we won't have a chance to bd before he leaves tmw b/c i will be at work all day!!!! :dohh: if we go with him, it was going to be a crazy day...i was planning to go to my assignment at the school, then race home, grab everyone, and race to my second evening assignment at the college. dh could hang out with the kids at the bookstore or something until i'm finished and then we would drive to SC from there. if he goes to SC alone, we won't get a chance to bd before he leaves :cry:


----------



## pk2of8

maybe i'll get a defo positive tonight. fxxxxx that's what happened last cycle. i hope so. but then there's still the problem of how to bd tomorrow and then friday would be impossible i'm assuming or at least if he came home friday night it would be too late anyway. :wacko:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hello girls!
Welcome Future Numan!
Poppy glad the docs went ok, a psychologist should help hun. I am currently seeing one due to all my work related stress as i was not keen on medication either and im doing a technique called EMDR with her which at first i felt stupid about but it's amazing what you end up talking about x
PK sorry your having a rough time, grrr men they are hard work sometimes! Hope O is just around the corner for you and you get plenty of bd'ing in, FX!
CG, Amy, Lupine, Babydream, RegalPeas 'Hello and babydust for you guys waiting to O' x
Phoebe, Coral, Tink, Lew 'Hello and hope u n baby are doing good' :)
Caz + HopefulUs im due AF or BFP on the 5/6th Feb, when will u guys test? Perhaps we could test together?
Any Ding Dong i have forgot 'Hi and hugs'
Afm im 4dpo and bored of the TWW already, no signs or symptoms.
Wishing time would speed up a little, it probably doesn't help that im not working right now although due to go back to work the week after next which im looking forward to as im going stir crazy but worried that the same problems will arise in time x


----------



## China girl

PK...just kick his ass girlfriend!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: (that was supposed to make you smile and laugh)

I used the cvs brand myself....so I'm going to stick with that.

Phoebe, wouldn't the:spermy: get stuck to the cotton?? I guess
that wouldn't matter would it???

If I stop tonight and get a thermometer & started charting tomorrow would it be to late for me??


----------



## China girl

Crap...where are my manners!!!

Future Numan welcome hun:flower:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Regalpeas said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> pk2 hang in there! DH's can be stubborn sometimes, but eventually they straighten out. Also selling the home and ttc is like a double whopper of stress. Things will get better once all settles down. Maybe you should try before he leaves anyhow.

fuck me its mushy peas xxxxxx:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

PK i think cd13 OPK's are positive, i read that only part of the test line has to be as dark as the control line which those look (the edge of the test line closest to the part you dip into the pee looks as dark as the control line to me) plus your temp went up this am so wait n see what your temp does next 2 days but bd tonight incase x


----------



## poppy666

PK id of thought tonights would be positive for deffo??

CG you could always start it and then if anything you'll have the hang of it IF you need to do it next month sweetie, think ive started mine late cos of my fecked up cycle :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

:rofl::haha: thanks china hun...that did make me laugh! :haha:

edited: i meant to also say, i would kick his ass for some things if he wasn't so much darn bigger than me! :dohh::haha:


----------



## pk2of8

oh china, yes i agree with poppy sweetie. ff might not pick up your ov (but maybe it will) since you're starting mid-cycle, but if nothing else, it would be good practice for you. 

poppy, i hope it gives me a good strong positive tonight. i would feel better.

jenn, thanks hun! i forgot about that!! :hugs: i've read that before too, but i forgot. yeah, i've had a stronger temp rise my last few cycles on the day after ov, so i don't think i've quite ov'd yet, but i know it's got to be super close. we'll see tomorrow morning i suppose :wacko:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Good luck PK i hope u get a super positive tonight then your mind can rest, FX :) x


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooooo the joys are TTC, OPKs, Charting, Vits blahhhhhhhhhhhh men got it sooooo easy :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Hi Jen :hi: 
hey china I'm sure you are o'ing Hun but opks help to reassure u, they did with me. I got so excited when I got a positive!

PK the last few opks look very almost so it's hard to say. I know I didn't get a poss the cycle I conceived, just an almost. I dont think I held my pee long enough though. I think bding tonight and Friday shOuld be enough though.


----------



## poppy666

Jenny roll on symptom spotting :haha: 4dpo hmmmm another 3-4 days to wait :happydance:

Cant you tell im bored :blush:


----------



## pk2of8

pfft tell me about it poppy! :dohh: and they're such big babies about it all too!!! all we ask them to do is have sex! that's it! just dtd when it's necessary, and they whine and complain like little babies!!! well, i guess i've got dh taking the vits, but you'd think the rest is all easy! :wacko::haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi to everyone I didn't greet since I was back. lol Im not rude, just a little boggled.

Amyyyyyyyyy yes it's mushy peas. lol How have you been? :) Missed ya hon!

Pk2- it's so much calculating isnt it? lol That's the spirit though! :)

Poppy so true!!!!!!...beside balding and mid lifes what do they deal with? hmph.

I'm just sitting here happy I had a good lunch. It's the little things. Im still l frustrated about pinpointing where Im at cycle wise. Dah well I'll be over it in a few. Not that serious. Good thing about nature is it works itself out one way or another... I guess.


----------



## Hopes314

well just woke up at 2pm:dohh: and read lots of pages, this place was busy this morning!

china-i think as long as you didn't ov yet, its not too late to start temping. fertility friend might not detect your ov as easily but you have lots of us on here to check out your chart and we can probably find it for you first! I know bbt thermometers are recommended, but I always used a 3$ giant eagle brand normal thermometer that measured to the 00.0 and I had no problems with it. I'm such a cheapie sometimes lol.


For everyone else... i guess mostly i want to say i feel terrible that so many of you are having such rough times with major life things like fertility, depression, husbands, jobs, health problems, moving, etc. and i really hope that things start to improve. I'm sure throwing TTC on top of the pile only puts more strain on things. I started adding all the BnB's to my prayers at night, I really feel for you guys. :cry: ugh I'm getting all emotional lately lol.


----------



## poppy666

My OH just got back home whingeing about bad toothache so ive given him the painkillers, told him to get some Whiskey down him cos IM NOT DOING WITHOUT SEX tonight... even if i have to walk around naked with my wobbly bits hanging out he's getting it pfft.


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> well just woke up at 2pm:dohh: and read lots of pages, this place was busy this morning!
> 
> china-i think as long as you didn't ov yet, its not too late to start temping. fertility friend might not detect your ov as easily but you have lots of us on here to check out your chart and we can probably find it for you first! I know bbt thermometers are recommended, but I always used a 3$ giant eagle brand normal thermometer that measured to the 00.0 and I had no problems with it. I'm such a cheapie sometimes lol.
> 
> 
> For everyone else... i guess mostly i want to say i feel terrible that so many of you are having such rough times with major life things like fertility, depression, husbands, jobs, health problems, moving, etc. and i really hope that things start to improve. I'm sure throwing TTC on top of the pile only puts more strain on things. I started adding all the BnB's to my prayers at night, I really feel for you guys. :cry: ugh I'm getting all emotional lately lol.

You sure your not pregnant? its a symptom being emotional you know :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Poppy 3 or 4 days seem like forever and even then i will only be 1 week into the two week wait haha but at least im busy over the next couple of days so that might make time pass quicker lol 
My SIL (not the SIL with 3 Daughters but the SIL with 1 Daughter aged 1 who is married to my Husbands Brother) announced tonight that she is wanting to try for another baby at the MIL's house, she knows along with the rest of our family that we are ttc and finding it hard to conceive. Well im happy that she wants another child but im anxious that she will get pregnant easily and i will feel such a failure :( I also feel that it will take the shine off the occassion if we do conceive and they announce just before or whilst im preg. I've went through 2 of my SIL's conceiving and giving birth 3 times whilst we've been WTT and TCC and i just want me n DH to experience it now. Does that sound terrible? I feel bad for feeling jealous but i can't help it x


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> My OH just got back home whingeing about bad toothache so ive given him the painkillers, told him to get some Whiskey down him cos IM NOT DOING WITHOUT SEX tonight... even if i have to walk around naked with my wobbly bits hanging out he's getting it pfft.

:rofl: you tell him pops!:haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Man that does sound terrible written down lol im jealous of a baby that hasn't even been conceived, i have way too much time on my hands x


----------



## babyhopes2010

went to toilet no cramps just lot of blood mix of brown bright red.
spoke to dr refered me to epu unit hopefully tommorow!Dr thinks im miscarrying.
bleeding has slowed down and stop.dr told me not to go to work tommorow :cry:

please keep me in ur prayers :cry: im deverstated!:cry:


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Poppy 3 or 4 days seem like forever and even then i will only be 1 week into the two week wait haha but at least im busy over the next couple of days so that might make time pass quicker lol
> My SIL (not the SIL with 3 Daughters but the SIL with 1 Daughter aged 1 who is married to my Husbands Brother) announced tonight that she is wanting to try for another baby at the MIL's house, she knows along with the rest of our family that we are ttc and finding it hard to conceive. Well im happy that she wants another child but im anxious that she will get pregnant easily and i will feel such a failure :( I also feel that it will take the shine off the occassion if we do conceive and they announce just before or whilst im preg. I've went through 2 of my SIL's conceiving and giving birth 3 times whilst we've been WTT and TCC and i just want me n DH to experience it now. Does that sound terrible? I feel bad for feeling jealous but i can't help it x

No you dont sound terrible sweetie, you been trying for so long why wouldnt you want all that excitement and spotlight on you and your OH for once? Its just natural :hugs:

Its like my sister which got pregnant when i was pregnant, she keeps saying to me now 'oh dont rush into trying again' i know whats she's like, she just dont want me pregnant now cos my :baby: will be younger than hers and all the attention will be off her :baby: which i think is silly, if anything she should be encouraging me to try again because im older than her and the clocks ticking etc but thats my sister :growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

babyhopes2010 said:


> went to toilet no cramps just lot of blood mix of brown bright red.
> spoke to dr refered me to epu unit hopefully tommorow!Dr thinks im miscarrying.
> bleeding has slowed down and stop.dr told me not to go to work tommorow :cry:
> 
> please keep me in ur prayers :cry: im deverstated!:cry:

Hey sweetie will pray for you and bubba, but you know with reading the threads on here loads of women bleed/spot some even pass big clots and baby is totally safe and snuggled :hugs: Just hang in there xxx


----------



## Hopes314

babyhopes2010 said:


> went to toilet no cramps just lot of blood mix of brown bright red.
> spoke to dr refered me to epu unit hopefully tommorow!Dr thinks im miscarrying.
> bleeding has slowed down and stop.dr told me not to go to work tommorow :cry:
> 
> please keep me in ur prayers :cry: im deverstated!:cry:


:cry: of course. hope its not as bad as you're thinking:hugs: my dr. said if i ever saw any bright red bleeding to go to the emergency department for an ultrasound, etc. do you guys not do things that way there? either way, will keep you in mind:hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

he said if gets worse go to a & e but cos im only 6wks theres nothing they can do to stop me MC xx im praying for a miracle x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Babyhopes like i said on the other thread i would go to A+E and demand a blooddraw but do what you feel is right and don't give up on your little bean yet sweetie. Will keep you in my prayers hun x x x

Thanks Poppy thats exactly how i feel but i feel better knowing im not the only one to think it at some time, u always make me feel better :) *hugs* x


----------



## Hopes314

babyhopes- well like poppy said, sometimes the bleeding doesnt indicate a problem with the baby, but maybe just a problem in your cervix or uterus that will not affect baby at all. maybe no cramping is a good sign. put your feet up and relax. i know, WAY easier said than done! I had some brown spotting on and off for 2 weeks and was TERRIFIED. i put my feet up and did a lot of nothing, and have continued to do so since, and have never seen it again. I know how you feel, I was sure I was losing my baby around 5-6 weeks


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Babyhopes like i said on the other thread i would go to A+E and demand a blooddraw but do what you feel is right and don't give up on your little bean yet sweetie. Will keep you in my prayers hun x x x
> 
> Thanks Poppy thats exactly how i feel but i feel better knowing im not the only one to think it at some time, u always make me feel better :) *hugs* x

LOL Jenny just get a lot of bonking done now your on a mission :haha: we wouldnt be human if we didnt get jealous or selfish at times so dont beat yourself up about it :hugs:

Hell im already wishing my sister DONT HAVE A GIRL lol cos i know she shit it when i was pregnant with Korben thinking id have the first girl in the family :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

Baby hopes so sorry to hear ablout the bleeding but like the girls said the baby may be ok. I really hope this is the case and will be praying for you sweetie.x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Regalpeas said:


> Hi to everyone I didn't greet since I was back. lol Im not rude, just a little boggled.
> 
> Amyyyyyyyyy yes it's mushy peas. lol How have you been? :) Missed ya hon!
> 
> Pk2- it's so much calculating isnt it? lol That's the spirit though! :)
> 
> Poppy so true!!!!!!...beside balding and mid lifes what do they deal with? hmph.
> 
> I'm just sitting here happy I had a good lunch. It's the little things. Im still l frustrated about pinpointing where Im at cycle wise. Dah well I'll be over it in a few. Not that serious. Good thing about nature is it works itself out one way or another... I guess.

mmmmm ok mush had a shit couple of months xxx


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:
 

> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> My OH just got back home whingeing about bad toothache so ive given him the painkillers, told him to get some Whiskey down him cos IM NOT DOING WITHOUT SEX tonight... even if i have to walk around naked with my wobbly bits hanging out he's getting it pfft.
> 
> :rofl: you tell him pops!:haha:Click to expand...

Coral i got him pumped up on painkillers as i type, he moaning a bit but dont all men about everything.. im just smiling and giving him some sympathy 'which is rare from me' but needs must  lol.. god things we have to do :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Poppy your last comment made me laugh because i think my SIL is worried we will have the first boy because my DH's parents, my parents and her parents only have grandaughters. When she made her announcement tonight i straight away thought that was the reason. However i would be thrilled with either a girl or a boy :) x


----------



## coral11680

Pops you are too funny! Yes lay on some sympathy til you get what you want! :haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

Sorry Amy. Tough times are such a fin drag.:growlmad: I hope the storm is finally clearing up in your life. Glad you stuck it all out. Hope you feel better by each day.:flower:

Babyhopes- praying for your miracle right now literally. I had a friend who bled at first. She stayed in and out of the doctors. Now she has a healthy boy. I pray the same for you .:hug:

JennyPenn- Don't feel bad. It's hard it really is. I try to explain this to DH because he is super mr positivity. He knows I am very caring and happy for folks. However, this stings differently than other stuff. I had a family member just announce to everyone she's pregnant. It honestly took me awhile to process my own thoughts while trying to congratulate her. Yes I am happy, but it becomes a constant reminder at something I tried at and tried at to no avail. I admit I feel guilty sometimes thinking "how can I be so emotional about this?" I dunno. I am just am. It's okay. That's why we are here to support one another. You are not and will not be a failure. Hang in there!:thumbup:


----------



## mrsamyrach

where is cab?


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Regalpeas, im glad i have u ladies because my DH doesn't understand when i try to tell him how i feel about stuff like that :) x


----------



## poppy666

Men dont understand full stop or they say they do just to humor us im sure lol, i get more conversation or understanding in the middle of foreplay than i do in a normal situation and thats only cos he wants his nooky :haha:


----------



## poppy666

babyhopes2010 said:


> went to toilet no cramps just lot of blood mix of brown bright red.
> spoke to dr refered me to epu unit hopefully tommorow!Dr thinks im miscarrying.
> bleeding has slowed down and stop.dr told me not to go to work tommorow :cry:
> 
> please keep me in ur prayers :cry: im deverstated!:cry:

Babyhopes ive just seen the update, so sorry sweetie :hug: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Well its quiet in here lol :happydance:

Morning ding dongs :flower:

Hows all the :baby: ding dongs doing? 

Babyhopes im thinking of you sweetie, life is so god damn cruel :cry: take care :hugs:

Ive just got up to a mess with korben. he shite everywhere out his nappy, up his back :growlmad: omg i just had to strip him in the bath and bath him... ewww well its deffo knocked my stomach im ill now lol light stomach :sick:

Temps jumped up again today i take it that maybe good. :wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2010

if one more persons says 'at least u can get pregnant' i will actually hit them :hissy:

id rather have never got pregnant then go throught this,some people are so insensative!


----------



## poppy666

You will get that a lot sweetie, i guess a lot of people just dont know what to say because they never experienced a loss. Have you been up to the hospital yet or you on your way up? xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

the epu are meanta be ringing me today and got doc appointment for 5pm if dont go hospital x


----------



## poppy666

If you fill more than one pad within the hour go straight up to hossy sweetie, dont wait for doctors appointment, thats what they told me after x


----------



## babyhopes2010

most of it comes out when i wee :(


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies,

babyhopes are you still bleeding hun? I'm really sorry. I remember when I had my m/c my mother in law said "well, dont worry maybe this is a boy and your next will be a girl"!!! (she wanted me to have a girl!) what a bitch I was so upset! People say stupid things.

Hopefully you are not m/c though hun, there are lots of women who do bleed and have normal pregnancies though:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

babyhopes2010 said:


> most of it comes out when i wee :(

Just keep an eye on how much your losing and if too much just go up :hugs:


----------



## hopefulUs

Morning All...
How is everyone today???
Babyhopes...Im so sorry for what you are going through at the moment :hugs:

Poppy..sounds like you ve had a fun morning :nope:...

AFM i am so tearful today..been n off since weekend but it came out in full force last night. I think its pure tiredness as i havnt been sleeping to well lately and although early prob a bit of PMT too :cry:

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Awwww sweetie you got a lot on your plate lately with not sleeping??? and yes had an eventful morning stomach settle now :haha:


----------



## hopefulUs

when i had my m/c my OH s Aunt said to me ' oh well never mind,you can always have another one!!'....sooo heartless..
people can be so cruel!!!!


----------



## hopefulUs

I was on anti depressants for a couple of years and the trouble with sleeping came as i was weaning myself off them. I can be really tired but i get into bed and all sorts of things go around in my head,takes me ages to drop off regardless of time i go up.

I hated being on the tablets but they did make a huge difference to me but didnt want to be on them whilst TTC....
xx


----------



## coral11680

oh hopefuls, big:hugs: hun so sorry you are not sleeping.


----------



## poppy666

Need to try wind down before bed 'easy said than done' i think better when im in bed lol so im the same, cant shut down when need to. Hope you try catch up on some sleep sweetie or you'll be a zombie by weekend x


----------



## phoebe

Babyhopes, i am really sorry u are going thru this sweetheart. I am praying that everything will be alright. Like the others have said please get urself to hosp if the bleeding worsens. Big hugs to u xxxx:hugs::hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

babyhopes- I am so sorry hun :hugs: i hope you go to hospital and you have got it wrong and baby is still in there, will keep you in my thoughts! :hugs:
Poppy- Eww lol the joys of having a baby aye? :haha: 
hopeful- :hugs: hope you get some sleep soon, i hate that feeling :hugs:
Coral, Pheobe, Amy, Hopes :wave: (i hope i didn't miss anyone :dohh: )

xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

hi Phoebe and Lupine

where is everyone today?:shrug:

So I decided to book a private gender scan! (I know I'm bad ). I am going 11th of feb, so excited!


----------



## poppy666

You do right Coral, id do the same :haha: yep deffo quiet on here today x


----------



## phoebe

Hello xxxx:flower:

Good for u Coral, i have my scan on that day too woohoo xxx


----------



## coral11680

Glad i'm not the only crazy one pops!:haha:

Phoebe thats so funny, what time is yours are you finding out the sex if poss?


----------



## phoebe

Mines a late one, think its 3.10pm, O/H wants a surprise at the end, but i am itching to know hehehe! So i hope L/O presents their boy/girl parts nicely for me:haha:. What times urs? x


----------



## coral11680

mine is 11am, cant you tell then you want to know but oh doesn't? Thats what i did with my last even though hubby looked pissed off:haha: I could see myself it was a boy though but you might not see.


----------



## phoebe

I intend to ask them. Sod him hehehe i dont care even though it is his birthday that day:ninja::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooooh where ya going Coral? Is DH going with you? can I come :rofl: I tell ya what, I'm pretty tempted myself..... :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I read back this morning, but I can't remember what's been happening. Sorry guys :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Here's my OPKs from Tuesday, Wednesday & today. What do you think?? cos yesterday and todays look same back here. Also got positve OPKs Saturday 15th & Sunday 23rd...

I guess im having a postive OPK month :haha:


[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/opks004-1.jpg[/IMG]​


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

So sorry to hear about your bleeding Babyhopes, what's happening now? :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'd say your Oing for real now Poppy! I got that FEEEEEEEEELIN :haha: xxx


----------



## coral11680

pheebs just say he doesnt want to know so if they see to tell yopu after, although if you do find out will be hard not to refer to baby as he/she anyway :rofl: I did right away hehe:haha:

Tink there you are luv, wondered where you were! Yes my Mum and hubby are coming why dont you book one!:haha: no I know youve had one private already. I'm going to apeekaboo imaging in kent about half hour away so closer than chelsmford. It's only 65 quid for gender scan and they give you a free sneekpeek at the 4d:happydance: when is your nhs one?

Poppy those last two look poss:winkwink: did you get the good last night?


----------



## poppy666

If temp goes up tomorrow too ive already ov'd then havnt i? If thats case only DTD Sunday cos didnt do it last night me and OH ended up arguing about his flipping toothache :growlmad:


----------



## coral11680

poxy toothache! Men:grr::growlmad: dont panic though remember spermies can live upto 4 or 5 days


----------



## poppy666

He wanted it when we went bed but i was too pissed off with him for moaning and causing us to argue to even dtd :growlmad:...


----------



## coral11680

should of made him do it in the cup!:haha:


----------



## coral11680

Tink the place I'm going to does sex scans from 16 wks book one for tomorrow and I'll come!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I want one!!!!!!!!! lol my scan isn't till March and like you I'm dying to know!  Think I'll have to book one now :haha:


----------



## coral11680

look at the website www.apeekabooimaging.co.uk
I made an appointment today and they were lovely on the phone too! you can go now as you are over 16 weeks!!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

You all going to have 4d scans done? I still watch korbens n its very like him still when hes asleep x


----------



## coral11680

oh I'm all excited now! they have good reviews too and offer another free scan if they cant see. Most other places wont pffer that until after 20 weeks in which case might as well wait for nhs one!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Yes I saw that Coral, I'm very very tempted to call :) Gonna try sweet talking DH now. x

Popsy, what you panicing for, 12-36 hours after 1st positive OPK right? Well I would guess your Oing today and egg lasts 12 hours........can't you get him today? x


----------



## coral11680

poppy, I'm just getting the 2d gender scan but if you are under 20 weeks they give you a free 4d one also. You get 2 free 2d prints and 4d prints are 5 quid extra each if you want any. I doubt i will get a dvd as its 50 quid extra.


----------



## phoebe

Go for it Poppy yay:winkwink::thumbup:xxx


----------



## poppy666

Coral thats expensive... always said id go again at 28wks if i have another.


----------



## coral11680

Tink, I mentioned it to hubby yesterday and he said, why cant you just wait for the free one!:haha: So I did it today and he doesnt know yet! :rofl: I dont care I'm doing it!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That's my gal Coral :rofl: I think I will do the same :haha: wonder if they can squeeze me in tomorrow :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Cheers for that Coral, I may just have to resort to some cunning plan hehehe x 
@ Tink, did i once read on here that u are taking co-codamol 500/30?? Its just that my back is really aching and was wondering if i could perhaps take one?? I used to have them for back pain b4 pg. cheers lovely xx


----------



## coral11680

they might be able to. It says on the site they have an hour free for emergencies so they may fit you in if its free! Oh I'm such a bad influence aren't I:haha:


----------



## coral11680

I'm off for a bit, need to pick the kids up from the after school club, Chloe has cookery and making a chocolate cake! yum!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I booked it for Monday :happydance: Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Phoebe, yes I take co-codamol. I take two every morning. If your backs really hurting I would take one honey x


----------



## poppy666

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh monday excited now something new on thread :haha::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

So excited I might pee myself!!!!!!!! :rofl:

Popsy, did you see my message before? I said I recon you are Oing today and can't you get the goods tonight? x


----------



## poppy666

Yep will get the goods when he comes home... Thought id of ov'd Monday cos i got a positive Saturday night too and if my temps go up a 3rd time tomoz think FF will put me at sun/mon ov'ing :wacko:

Arghhh too confusing cos of all the positve OPKs :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No I'm pretty sure this is it, get :spermy: x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink will just see how it goes, im not sure if to even put yesterdays positive OPK into chart cos Sundays is in... will leave it lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No put it in, some women have multiple surges, FF should take that into account. x


----------



## poppy666

Just done it :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:awww: Good gal :) Right I'm off to beaver scouts. We have 30 now, its gone manic! I used to not worry about going, but husband needs me for numbers now :haha: Catch up laters x


----------



## poppy666

LOL Have fun x


----------



## coral11680

hehe knew you'd book it tink! So exciting what time Monday? Wish mine was Monday now!:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope ur all well i have been the gm today i done a hpt this morning and it was n so going to wait till im 11 or 12 dpo now x x x


----------



## Hopes314

ah tink and coral you guys are so bad!:haha:

can't wait to hear back about the genders though!!


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope ur all well i have been the gm today i done a hpt this morning and it was n so going to wait till im 11 or 12 dpo now x x x

You testing too early missy :haha: getting as bad as me lol.

Im lead on sofa dying with cramping and ive got that annoying back pain on my right near my kidney again that i had when pregnant last time, wonder if i have a kidney infection :wacko: Cranberry juice me thinks x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know very very NAUGHTY :haha: My scan is 1:30 On Monday Coral. Yours will soon come round! Soooooo exciting :happydance:

Caz, you are testing mightily early, although I can't talk I dipped IC's from very early just for something to do :haha: You must not take the early tests seriously honey, FX for and BFP in a couple of days for you :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Popsi, pain killers and get guzzling that cranberry, in fact anything if you haven't got any. Does sound a little like a kidney infection, but you would normally have some urinary symptoms first. Sure its not O pain? could well be happening right now? Hope it eases for you, ouch :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Well noticed my peeeeeeeeeeeeeeee is really strong every morning lately, so probz me not drinking enough water 'which i never do' You may be right Tink either ov pains or finally af coming............ i swear if af comes tomorrow i'll dance around the house :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

ugh speaking of urinary issues.. any of the prego dingdongs.. do you guys get pretty bad cramping/back pain when you have to pee pretty bad? silly question probly, its just the past few days ive been waking up in am or middle of the night with some cramping or back pain and i realize i have to pee SOOOO bad. so then after i pee its gone. am i normal? lol


----------



## coral11680

Tink your going to be the first regular ding dong to know! So exciting, then me and phoebes on the same day! :happydance: who is going with you tink? Hubby? Does he know yet! :haha: 
Poppy do u usually get that pain before af?


----------



## coral11680

Yes hopes I sometimes get that when I have to pee really bad ESP now I'm preggo


----------



## phoebe

Tink soz to bother u again, are u deffo sure about the co-codamol? I'm too scared to take any, but am climbing the walls with this pain x


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> ugh speaking of urinary issues.. any of the prego dingdongs.. do you guys get pretty bad cramping/back pain when you have to pee pretty bad? silly question probly, its just the past few days ive been waking up in am or middle of the night with some cramping or back pain and i realize i have to pee SOOOO bad. so then after i pee its gone. am i normal? lol

Your NOT normal hopes im sorry to say :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Congrats on the prune Hopes :happydance::happydance:x


----------



## mrsamyrach

looooook at myyyyy tempssss xxxxx oooooooooo


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Tink your going to be the first regular ding dong to know! So exciting, then me and phoebes on the same day! :happydance: who is going with you tink? Hubby? Does he know yet! :haha:
> Poppy do u usually get that pain before af?

Sometimes but generally i just go bathroom and BANG af is there without warning, once i insert tampon obviously the af pains start, but not backache so guessing i need to drink more fluids x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes I wouldn't say I get pain when I need the Loo, but yes a little crampy and VERY uncomfortable. Whats it like to actually pass, painful, hot, concentrated? I think its prob normal, but keep an eye on it x

Pops, sure its more likely to be O, but get guzzling anyway, or Dr Tink is gonna give ya botty a smack :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> looooook at myyyyy tempssss xxxxx oooooooooo

If they drop tomorrow does that means you ov'd monday??


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> looooook at myyyyy tempssss xxxxx oooooooooo
> 
> If they drop tomorrow does that means you ov'd monday??Click to expand...

ovd no chance hun monitor is still on low xxx


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hopes I wouldn't say I get pain when I need the Loo, but yes a little crampy and VERY uncomfortable. Whats it like to actually pass, painful, hot, concentrated? I think its prob normal, but keep an eye on it x
> 
> Pops, sure its more likely to be O, but get guzzling anyway, or Dr Tink is gonna give ya botty a smack :haha: x

Yep everything seems normal when I actually go, I've had several bladder infections in the past so I'm always looking out for that, and theres no symptoms like that. Just crampy and like you said VERY uncomfortable, enough to wake me up with the urgency to go lol.

Also, I think my :baby: is going crazy in there. Everytime I go to listen to heartbeat I can't catch it for more than like 10 seconds at a time and then it moves somewhere else. Everytime I check for heart beat I find it in a different place. Am picturing the little thing shooting back and forth in there:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, nope I'll be going on my own, hubby knows now :haha: but he can't get time off, and weekends for the next 3 weeks are jammed packed. I don't mind anyhow, I get to know first :happydance: 

Phoebe, I'm certain honey. I asked a midwife, a doctor, and specialist, and a pharmacist. I also did a medical journal search on it. You can take a dose ok? 30/500 is fine. I take it EVERYDAY. I have been told that if I need more I can, but its better to limit it if I can, and to stop taking it a few days before birth in case it causes breathing dificulties......which is the only risk, which isn't a risk now because your baby wont need to breathe for a good few months yet. x


----------



## poppy666

Ive not a clue about temping sweetie, i just lobb temps in and wait for this lot to help me :haha:

TINKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK OR CORALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Amy, you been jogging again? :haha: 

Hopes, the peeing situation is horrable isn't it? I hate getting up to pee in the night :haha: I guess its good practice for when the babies are born. I know what you mean about the heartbeat, and can you hear the movements? x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Coral, nope I'll be going on my own, hubby knows now :haha: but he can't get time off, and weekends for the next 3 weeks are jammed packed. I don't mind anyhow, I get to know first :happydance:
> 
> Phoebe, I'm certain honey. I asked a midwife, a doctor, and specialist, and a pharmacist. I also did a medical journal search on it. You can take a dose ok? 30/500 is fine. I take it EVERYDAY. I have been told that if I need more I can, but its better to limit it if I can, and to stop taking it a few days before birth in case it causes breathing dificulties......which is the only risk, which isn't a risk now because your baby wont need to breathe for a good few months yet. x

Thanks Tink i am going to have to relent and take them then boo!! Hopefully it'll help with my sleeping too as that has remained rubbish too. Congrats on getting ur scan, do u have any inkling/inclination what sex ur wee ding dong is???:flower::hugs:xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No seriously Amy, I'm pretty sure if your monitor is on low you haven't O'd. x


----------



## Hopes314

tink- its hard to tell whats movements and what is me? i dont know i always get all these crazy noises from me too i think im picking up arteries and stuff lol. all throughout that area i get all kinds of swooshing and quick noises and i dont know whats me and whats baby, except the heartbeat because that one is pretty obvious


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know its worrying Phoebe, I don't like taking anything myself. I personally think the benefit of taking a dose now and getting some sleep is very important. Just limit them to when the pain is very bad and you will and baby will be just fine x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I dunno the 'whoops' when the doppler is still I am pretty sure is the movement. I am kind of feeling it as i hear it now? Phoebe, what's your thoughts? The 'wind tunnel' is the placenta :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and Phoebe, I think I got a boy. I dunno why :haha: Maybe cause I think the family a rooting for a girl and I am getting wobbles that I wont be providing them with one :haha: x


----------



## Hopes314

tink i feel the same. i feel like i have a boy in there and im pretty sure its mostly because EVERYONE is saying girl girl girl. dh's family throws out girl names to me every time i see them now. feel like i am going to "disappoint" so to speak lol. although i know thats not exactly the right word, you get it right lol.


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I dunno the 'whoops' when the doppler is still I am pretty sure is the movement. I am kind of feeling it as i hear it now? Phoebe, what's your thoughts? The 'wind tunnel' is the placenta :haha: x

i agree too, that whooping sound is most deffo movement lol. Even my midwife was shocked at how active/noisy l/o was. She was like 'wow did u feel that?' I was like um yeah :haha::haha: Am being kicked to buggery as we speak lol xxx:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

*stalking*


----------



## phoebe

I am confused as to think what i have in there. Keep swinging between the 2, though i am currently on the blue motion at the mo. Have done various tests/theories/old wives tales on myself. My o/h's convinced i have a boy in there, he even checked my eyes for that blood vessel theory:wacko: Guess i'll have wait til 11th feb :winkwink:xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

ey up cab x

i know i havent ovd yet


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> *stalking*

Hello gorgeous xxx
Have really missed u hun. Hope ur as well as can be and looking after urself and l/o :hugs::kiss::flower: xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Evening MC missed ya sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I get you hopes :haha: exactly how I am feeling :haha:

I am not checking my eyes for the blood vessel theroy Phoebe, I DON'T DO EYES :rofl: ever since I was in theatre watching an eye operation....... (I fainted) :rofl:

MC :hugs: we miss you honey, are you hanging in there? :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Then your just one Hot mumma Amy :haha: x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I get you hopes :haha: exactly how I am feeling :haha:
> 
> I am not checking my eyes for the blood vessel theroy Phoebe, I DON'T DO EYES :rofl: ever since I was in theatre watching an eye operation....... (I fainted) :rofl:
> 
> MC :hugs: we miss you honey, are you hanging in there? :hugs: x

Yeah eyes arent my favourite thing either, gives me the heebie geebies:haha::rofl::sick::sick:


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

Hey cabs Hun :hi: your almost a lime are you?

Tink I wish u had booked your scan for the morning then I would come with you! I think I would be pushing to get back for 3 to get the kids though :(

I thought for sure I was having a girl bu the last few days been doubting that, same reason as u guys mostly everyone wants a girl!


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies!

I hope everyone is doing well!

Popps- those OPKs look like you are deffo Oving now...get on OH!
Tink and Coral- I am SOOOOOO jealous about your private gender scans.... i am going to wait until my 20 week 'free' one...but it feels so far away!

I finally broke down and ordered an angelsounds doppler...I was lurking on here yesterday and saw Hopes post about the site she ordered from so I just did it. I had been resisting because I could see myself being obsessed with it and doing it constantly...so I was avoiding it. BUt until I feel bubs moving - I think I want that reassurance....

Babyhopes- I am soo soo sorry about your bleeding hun! I hope its not what you fear...have you had a scan?

To all the other ding-dongs :hi: and :dust:!


----------



## poppy666

Im on it tonight Lew :happydance: as for being obsessed with Droppler you'll find once you feel him/her moving all the time you'll hardly use it as i didint x


----------



## coral11680

Hey lew!

I don't think you'll regret getting the Doppler!

You are sensible waiting for your "free" ultrasound! Lol me and tink are too impatient!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

They didn't have the morning Coral, so I just went for it :haha: I'll be ok, I'll have a special little secret for a short space of time, but thanks for offering! :) x

Lew, you'll love it! :happydance: x


----------



## coral11680

Ooh tink cant wait to hear what it is! Will u tell us first!:haha: just kidding


----------



## LEW32

yes...I want to know what all the ding dong babies will be! 
 
Let's all guess!

I am going to guess:
Tink: Girl
Coral: Girl
Pheebs: Boy

I got a 50/50 chance of being right :) 

I am not really sensible....I so want to start searching for a place and book a private scan asap! But my hubby would be mad at me and i am hoping to get a 4d one around 30 weeks- I think if I do the gender one early, he won't want to get the 4d one then... so trying to keep my patience about me!


----------



## Hopes314

lew what do you think you've got in there, a boy or girl?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh dear, I couldn't really guess. But I think theres defo more girls than boys.


----------



## poppy666

Ok im going to guess more boys than girls here..

MC boy

Tink boy

Coral boy

Pheobe boy

Hopes boy

Lew girl

LB girl


----------



## LEW32

Hopes...I am really stumped on my own to be honest.

Both OH and I have had dreams that it is a girl. HOWEVER, everyone in OH's family thinks its a boy. Their family has WAY more boys then girls, so think the odds are stacked more towards boy.
OH's sister-in-law is overdue by almost a week- they may be inducing her tomorrow morning....I think SHE is having a boy. I know she really wants a girl because she already has a little boy. 
Also found out last night that they finally decided on names, and if its a boy, they picked the one name that OH and I both loved and could agree on so far. Which is a bummer.
So, I am hoping its a girl for all of us! hehe!


----------



## LEW32

Wow Pops...you definitely are! I really want a girl, but I won't be at all disappointed with a boy- I want one of each eventually!
OH and I started kinda late, so we probably will only have 2 babies, BUT if we have 2 boys, I may push for a 3rd- hehe :)

Pops- isn't it about time for some :sex: for you?????????????? Don't want you to miss the goods!


----------



## poppy666

Lew i thought for one second you was calling the child bummer lmao :haha: oh god i need sleep x

I have my names so i better get fecking pregnant :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Wow Pops...you definitely are! I really want a girl, but I won't be at all disappointed with a boy- I want one of each eventually!
> OH and I started kinda late, so we probably will only have 2 babies, BUT if we have 2 boys, I may push for a 3rd- hehe :)
> 
> Pops- isn't it about time for some :sex: for you?????????????? Don't want you to miss the goods!

Yeah i pushed for the 3rd still a boy lol then the 4th geeez i got too many dangly parts hanging around my house pfft... yes im getting my goods but too early for bed yet x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its not too early for bed, I'm off :haha:

:dust: Popsi get :spermy: x

Nunnites ladies!!!!!! x


----------



## poppy666

Im just a night owl i will get the goods Dr Tink and bossy Lew :haha: night sleep well sweetie x


----------



## LEW32

LOL - sorry to be bossy Pops...I want some more BFPs on here and rooting for ya!

And I HOPE I didn't make it sound like a baby was a bummer- heavens NO! Just that the one boy *NAME* OH and I liked is being taken by his brother- so back to drawing board on that one.
OH only likes 'normal' common names- but I don't as much...so its tough!


----------



## mrsamyrach

im stilllllll here but i think a few ding dongs wish i was nt never mind x

i dont fecking believe ive run out of piss sticks for monitor shit shit shit and thats what i went to peaks for x
what a tit x


----------



## LEW32

night night Tink!!!!


----------



## LEW32

Amy- I don't think anyone on here wishes you werent! I just hope you don't wish any of us aren't on here either!

Do you have to order the sticks in the mail or can you run out and buy them? I am not too familiar with your monitor hun, so I am no help!


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> LOL - sorry to be bossy Pops...I want some more BFPs on here and rooting for ya!
> 
> And I HOPE I didn't make it sound like a baby was a bummer- heavens NO! Just that the one boy *NAME* OH and I liked is being taken by his brother- so back to drawing board on that one.
> OH only likes 'normal' common names- but I don't as much...so its tough!

LOL Only playing but yes agree about time some more BFPs on here, we need some more little ding dongs. Yep i prefer unusual names you probz noticed lol.. so next one will have the same x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> im stilllllll here but i think a few ding dongs wish i was nt never mind x
> 
> i dont fecking believe ive run out of piss sticks for monitor shit shit shit and thats what i went to peaks for x
> what a tit x

Whats peaks? do they not do them cheap on Ebay Amy?


----------



## LEW32

Pops- I love your unique names for you boys...I especially like Gage...great name!


----------



## mrsamyrach

LEW32 said:


> Amy- I don't think anyone on here wishes you werent! I just hope you don't wish any of us aren't on here either!
> 
> Do you have to order the sticks in the mail or can you run out and buy them? I am not too familiar with your monitor hun, so I am no help!

no deffo not but a few have ignored me and they know who they are if they have a prob with me just come out and say it

i can buy piss sticks from boots im wondering whether to go out in my cowprint suit but its freezing xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> im stilllllll here but i think a few ding dongs wish i was nt never mind x
> 
> i dont fecking believe ive run out of piss sticks for monitor shit shit shit and thats what i went to peaks for x
> what a tit x
> 
> Whats peaks? do they not do them cheap on Ebay Amy?Click to expand...

crystal peaks shopping centre lol dunno might look for 24hour delivery


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Pops- I love your unique names for you boys...I especially like Gage...great name!

Got his name out of a horror film called Pet Cemetery :haha:

For a girl i thought either Savannah, Destiny or Serenity
Boy Deven, Kasper or Bodhi

Now you can laugh or go ewwwwwwwwwwww LOL x


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> im stilllllll here but i think a few ding dongs wish i was nt never mind x
> 
> i dont fecking believe ive run out of piss sticks for monitor shit shit shit and thats what i went to peaks for x
> what a tit x
> 
> Whats peaks? do they not do them cheap on Ebay Amy?Click to expand...
> 
> crystal peaks shopping centre lol dunno might look for 24hour deliveryClick to expand...

Well get them pretty sharpish with those temps missy lol i need some ICs now x


----------



## LEW32

ugh...I wouldn't want to go out in the freezing weather either- can you go in the morning?


----------



## LEW32

LOL at Pet Cemetary... the Stephen King book? I used to LOVE LOVE Stephen King! Would stay up all night reading him when I was about 12-13.... but now I am a whimp! Can't watch any horror movies at all- don't know what happened to me!

Savannah is pretty :) My sis actually mentioned Bodhi to me- OH would NEVER go for that name!


----------



## LEW32

Where'd you get 'Ryhs' from? That is such a cool unique name


----------



## poppy666

Got Rhys from a program i watch called Neighbours lol 
So your OH likes traditional names like John, Mark, Sarah, Catherine etc? Think i just wanted something different and like Gage he loves his name and everyone comments on it, so i didnt do too bad x


----------



## coral11680

Amy don't get your knickers in a twist I wasn't ignoring you! I hope u werent referring to me, of course i dont wish you werent here. looked at your chart and see your temp rising but it's too early for o isn't it? Get shagging anyway :haha:

I like unusual names too! Savannah was on my girl list too pops!

Had a very weird/ sad evening actually, my mums dad dies Sunday but I never knew him, very long story. He wasn't a nice man to put it mildly and just found out he molested my mum and her sisters :( so sad, now I know why she hated him so much. :cry:


----------



## mrsamyrach

hyeah im gonn have to gonna see psych woman in morning
my names are for boys sonny max noah bertie
girls are honey ruby floria and etta


----------



## LEW32

Yes, Pops, that is exactly what my OH likes....traditional is nice, but also don't want there to be 100 kids with the same name in their classes and such..

Coral- that is TERRIBLE. I am so sorry for you and your mom and her sisters. I can't imagine how you and she must feel. Perhaps relief for your poor mom? :hugs: hun!


----------



## mrsamyrach

coral11680 said:


> Amy don't get your knickers in a twist I wasn't ignoring you! I hope u werent referring to me, of course i dont wish you werent here. looked at your chart and see your temp rising but it's too early for o isn't it? Get shagging anyway :haha:
> 
> I like unusual names too! Savannah was on my girl list too pops!
> 
> Had a very weird/ sad evening actually, my mums dad dies Sunday but I never knew him, very long story. He wasn't a nice man to put it mildly and just found out he molested my mum and her sisters :( so sad, now I know why she hated him so much. :cry:

no darling its not you you have spoke to me since i came back:thumbup:

god shagging seems a loooong time ago lol


----------



## coral11680

I like Noah and sonny Amy x


----------



## LEW32

Noah was on my list Amy - but OH turned it down quickly. I love that name! Really like Ruby and Floria too!

My girl names (that were shot down by oh) - Briella, Eden, Lucia
My boy names (that were shot down by oh) - Liam (although I think he would agree to William and i would call him Liam), Grayson, Nole, Logan, Noah

Oh well...


----------



## coral11680

Thanks lew, I'm still a bit shocked. It's just strange and a long long story but my mum has always been distant with her siblings too and now he has died they all want to meet up at the funeral just to see each other. I havent seen my one aunt and uncle in over 20 years prob


----------



## poppy666

Its ok Coral you live far enough away if im blessed with a girl too lmao :haha:

Other nice girls names

Autumn
Clarissa
Ebony
Amelia
Maisy
Mia
Syke
Tiegan
Ariel
Summer

Boys

Kayden
Layton
Carson
Blaise
Deacon
Neo
Brayden

Actually i could go on but they probs wayyyyyyyyyyy out there for a lot of people lol x


----------



## LEW32

The name that got 'taken' by OH's brother and sister-in-law just last night was 'Andrew'. I love the name Drew and its my oh's middle name. Its not uncommon, but I just really liked it and so did OH....


----------



## coral11680

Oh I like Logan and briella very nice. Good idea about William/Liam;)


----------



## LEW32

My friends son is Brayden and I love that name....was actually contemplating 'Kayden' but OH said no...ugh. He is a such a DOWNER! :haha:


----------



## LEW32

Coral - it would be great if the one positive thing about all this is that your mom reconnected with her siblings and started having a relationship :hug:


----------



## poppy666

Amy i like Honey and Noah... Honey reminds me of a movie i like and love that name.

Lew im not keen on Andrew only cos my ex has that name :haha: but do like Drew and Lucia :thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

Poppy Amelia and summer are on my list too! Also brayden!

Heres my list
Girls, 
Keira, Sienna, Amelia, violet, alyssa, Madison, summer, gianna, can't remember the rest
Boys
Aiden, Evan, brayden, Connor , caleb


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> My friends son is Brayden and I love that name....was actually contemplating 'Kayden' but OH said no...ugh. He is a such a DOWNER! :haha:

What about Jayden then? hmm if OH dont like Brayden your buggered lol x Korben was nearly a Kayden but i kept calling the bump Korben and when he was born it suited him x


----------



## coral11680

Yeah lew I agree, I hope they don't waste any more years apart. Thanks x


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy yor names are a bit weird lol

if mine was a girl she was gonna be honey bea xx


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Poppy Amelia and summer are on my list too! Also brayden!
> 
> Heres my list
> Girls,
> Keira, Sienna, Amelia, violet, alyssa, Madison, summer, gianna, can't remember the rest
> Boys
> Aiden, Evan, brayden, Connor , caleb

LOL Coral if you have a boy i be glad if i have the girl cos we both got same tastes :haha: Ive heard a few called Caleb now so got taken out my list


----------



## LEW32

hmmm... I don't care for Jayden because it reminds me of the pop singer Brittany Spears - that's her son's name.... stupid reason, I know.

Coral- I really like Caleb- so cute! My best friend's daughter is named Gianna and she is so adorable...my friend calls her 'Little G'...hehe


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> poppy yor names are a bit weird lol
> 
> if mine was a girl she was gonna be honey bea xx

LOL I know, but deffo Honey Amy and good middle name too, thats the hardest part i found with Korben so chose Kai x


----------



## LEW32

Hubby randomly came up with Emmitt....not sure how I feel about that one yet. I was just impressed because its not as common as some of the others.

Pops- I can understand why you wouldn't like Andrew- names can definitely be a no-go if they remind you of someone else not in a good way!


----------



## coral11680

I need to go to bed but like this convo! Lol
Like u said pops we can share names seen as though we live far apart! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Oh Oran and Orion too for boys lol x


----------



## LEW32

awww...I love talking names- wish it wasn't so late over there on the other side of the pond!


----------



## coral11680

My cousins son is Kai, 
Gianna is more popular in the states, I worked in a daycare and there were at least two called gianna, both really cute which is prob why I like the name! Lol
I haven't heard of a caleb here yet but heard it in th states


----------



## LEW32

yes coral...I think you are right...more popular over here.

What are some popular names over there that I can bring to this side???? :)


----------



## poppy666

Few up this end Coral same with Connor.. my sister called her son Cory which is ok, my friend called her daughter Cora 'i get them mixed up lol my other friend just had a girl called Harli-mae x


----------



## poppy666

TOP 50 over here https://www.parenting.com/article/best-baby-names-of-2010


----------



## coral11680

Hmm let me think of kids in my sons class lew,
Girls, : ruby, Bethany, Chloe, Amy, Ellie, abbigail, kasey, lily, Scarlett (oh thats on my list too lol) Emily, liah, Rosie, maisie
Boys : Charlie, Josh, Alfie, Harry, Archie, ( old fashioned names have made a come back over here but I'm not a big fan)


----------



## coral11680

I have to get to bed now guys, my eyes are stinging lol
Nighty night xx


----------



## poppy666

Grrr i even dislike typing these out lol

Jack
Ben
Mathew
Luke
Peter
Paul
David

Lisa
Mary
Margaret
Sarah
Kelly
Maria

ewwwww no get back to unusual :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah im going in a min, night Coral xx


----------



## LEW32

those names are pretty popular over here to pops!

Oh well, nighty night girls! I should go finish up my work for the night so I can get ot bed at a decent time!


----------



## poppy666

Night Lew night Amy 'dont forget your sticks' xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

mrsamy:hugs: i just read your post, i hope you dont think i'm ignoring you, its hard to catch everyone on here, especially when i like to get on at odd times of the day (like right now its 2am here:haha:) hope all is as well as it can be:hugs:


i had fun reading everyone's names tonight! i'm sad i missed it, i love thinking about names, i am CLUELESS about names, i have a list of names i like, but looking at them now, i'm not sure i could give one to my baby. weird, i know. lol. husband will likely go with any name i like unless its reallyyy odd.

some of the names i like are:
girl: madeline, ari, peyton, nevada, laney, riley
boy: caden, liam


----------



## phoebe

Morning all xxx
Enjoyed reading all about the names, some very interestiing ones are in the mix there. I think it may have been Lew that come up with Ebony and Liam, i have a brother n sister with those names :winkwink: Although my brother is spelt Leam. As for me i have 1 or 2 names in mind, but O/h and i cant agree for toffee on any names as yet lol. But we have kinda nicknamed L/o Smelly boy :haha::haha: due to my embarassingly bad gas/burping problem:blush::haha: I also liked the baby predictions, as they go with the smelly boy theory lol. Well it is my excuse for it and i am sticking with it for now lol. Stops me blaming the cat for now:winkwink:
I am assuming Amy's jab was at me. And if so i am sorry u feel that way, i have not been blatantly ignoring u hun. i still just feel a bit uncomfortable being a pg ding dong around u, from the comments u made a while back. So i try and fly below the radar, when ur about and keep myself to myself. So as i said b4 i am sorry about that and if its that is what makes u feel that way, apologies again :flower:
As for me, i have got a hosp app this morning, for my retinal screening. Not looking forward to it really as i end up as blind as a bat lol. But it does give me the wild eyed stare that is enough to terrorise the cat for a few hours hehehe!!
Well i hope u all have a lovely day girls. Will catch up with u all laters hugs xxxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Morning pheebs, good luck at your appointment! Sounds fun terrorising the cat:haha: at least you get some enjoyment out of the eye test!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Phoebe, hope your appointment goes well. Like I said yesterday, I don't 'do' eyes :rofl: Can't stand em :haha: Obviously I had to drops, eye care, and Neuro observations at work but I hated every minute. Eewwwwwwww, will always remember the words "and here is the anterial muscle Julianne" as the surgeon pulled it out for me to see.... thunk! :haha:

Amy, hope you sorted your pee sticks. I don't think you have said anything to me since you have been back! Has Dr Tink gotta smack Dr Shagwell? :rofl: I think not. I'm sure it is coincidental honey, I am glad your around. I wanna be there to help ya x

Names.......I am always so awful with names..... I have no list :( About the only name we have both said we like is Lilianne for a girl :haha: we have decided to get on with the deciding after the scan. It narrows it down a bit! I like something quite mainstream with a twist, so kinda unusual but not too way out there. Suggestions gratefully accepted :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coral! :wave: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: The lady on the phone yesterday said do I know the costs and such, and I said that I did because my friend booked a scan with them that day. She asked me what our name was and I said Coral :rofl: I mean Louise :rofl: I bet when we go out it will get us then too :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: I know it will be a hard habbit to break!:haha: She should give a me a discount for referring you!


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Ok im going to guess more boys than girls here..
> 
> MC boy
> 
> Tink boy
> 
> Coral boy
> 
> Pheobe boy
> 
> Hopes boy
> 
> Lew girl
> 
> LB girl

i do hope your right poppy...would like another little man...2 little boys growing up together, awwww xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww MC, I think you might have a boy in there too. How are you honey :hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> Poppy Amelia and summer are on my list too! Also brayden!
> 
> Heres my list
> Girls,
> Keira, Sienna, Amelia, violet, alyssa, Madison, summer, gianna, can't remember the rest
> Boys
> Aiden, Evan, brayden, Connor , caleb

Connor is a good name!!! id go with that for deffo cozza, but you having a girl me thinks xx


----------



## coral11680

Morning miss cabbage!:haha:

How ya feeling hun?:hugs:

Well Tink will find out Monday and me 2 weeks today!:happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Hellooooooooooo:howdy::howdy:
Just back from hosp, the cat's in hiding and not talking to me :haha::haha:
Please excuse any typos lol. Thought i'd nip on quick, tho not seeing very well lol. App went very well thanks girls, the lady said i had great vision and no problems with screenings. Was doing really well until she decided to show me the pics:sick::sick: There she was telling how beautiful the eye is and theres me trying not to chunder everywhere :wacko::dohh::haha: app i have to have another 3 screenings :dohh:
Well i shall nip back on later, have a good day lovelies. Now wheres that pesky cat!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Hugs xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Mother great to see u love xxxx


Oh that means 2 weeks today for me too woohoo!!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all, well im sick of being morbid and sad now so its time to get on with things....
@tink...morning :flower: im fine, still a bit nauseated but getting there..good news on scan, monday wasnt it?? my guess is boy, i want to say girl but got a feeling its a bundle of blue..:hugs:
@amy...keep yer knickers on lass, how come i got deleted off facebook.:shrug:...you best add me again missy, miss our little chats...Fxd for Ov soon :flower:
@coral...i think you got a wee lassie in there so maybe dont go with connor for a name,:haha: you already got a chloe(like me) so if you pick a good name for a girl and i have a girl too i may have to steal it, seems we have similar taste in baby names:hugs:
@hopes...im going to say boy for you, hows the :sick: hope its passing for you. xx
@pk...how long was your post the otherday!! wow...i had to make a :coffee: half way through...:hugs:
@poppy...love your babynames but i have connor and chloe so i think people would wonder why i have a gage or rhys, if i were to have an unusual name this time, should have met you before i had chloe and connor..:haha:
ladyb,lupin,lew,damita,mommyv,china,eesoja,babydream,phoebe and daisysmummy...:wave: girls hows things?
asfm...well im still a bit sick and get tired easy but hey ho life goes on, having a laundry day today so ill keep nipping on to see whats happening...ive been missing lately and just stalking as my gran died then we had a family feud,which i had to play the mediator..:growlmad: then i went to see gran in the chapel of rest which was very comforting..then the funeral monday...busy last 2 weeks and an emotional rollercoaster but im here now and ready to face the world...i think....i had some bad emotions about being preg last week...i hated feeling shit when i just wanted to grieve for my gran, but im ok now back to being excited and nervous now, ermmmmmmm, sure there was something else, ahhhhhhhhhhh scan in 13 sleeps(10th feb) cant wait, 1st time seeing LO in there....anyway :coffee: time xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:sick: 'Donk' :haha: Glad it went ok Phoebes x


----------



## coral11680

Glad all is well pheebs:thumbup: leave the poor cat alone!:haha:

Mrs cabbage, Sorry you have had a rough time and glad you took the time away that you needed:hugs: Wow you get your 12 week scan the day before me!:happydance: remember to ask for nub piccies if you can!

Pheebs I forgot your scan is same day as me!:happydance: 

I know what you mean baout names cabs, we do have similar tastes. Chloe and Ryan are quite normal so prob go with something not too crazy! I think Keira and Amelia are top for me at the mo. I like Sienna and savanna but my last name is Cerrato, would two "s" me too much of a mouthful!:haha: og and boys I dont know yet:shrug: wait til I find out before I really try to decide!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww loving a nice long post from MC, love ya gal! you've been missed. I think you have a boy in there too :hugs:

I think I have a blue bump too, but I guess time will tell :haha: I too would like to say its a girl, it would be ideal since she could share my daughters room and I know the kids and DH would be made up simply as it would be a nice change :)

I Lost both my Dad and my God Father (whom was like a second dad to me) during the early stages of two of my pregnancy's. So I totally get that 'wierd' messed up feeling about the whole pregnancy thing. I wanted to smoke drink and get it all out of my system, I didn't feel able to be strong for my baby, or that I even wanted to. It was short lived, and a couple of fags, half a bottle of wine, and a good old cry I began to get a little better day by day. I'm sure your experience was totally different but I thought I'd share that any manor of emotions and behaviour is normal, and I'm so glad your feeling a tiny bit more able to be strong x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Love Amelia! So cute :awww:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awwwww loving a nice long post from MC, love ya gal! you've been missed. I think you have a boy in there too :hugs:
> 
> I think I have a blue bump too, but I guess time will tell :haha: I too would like to say its a girl, it would be ideal since she could share my daughters room and I know the kids and DH would be made up simply as it would be a nice change :)
> 
> I Lost both my Dad and my God Father (whom was like a second dad to me) during the early stages of two of my pregnancy's. So I totally get that 'wierd' messed up feeling about the whole pregnancy thing. I wanted to smoke drink and get it all out of my system, I didn't feel able to be strong for my baby, or that I even wanted to. It was short lived, and a couple of fags, half a bottle of wine, and a good old cry I began to get a little better day by day. I'm sure your experience was totally different but I thought I'd share that any manor of emotions and behaviour is normal, and I'm so glad your feeling a tiny bit more able to be strong x

thanx tink, i spoke to my mum and OH about my feelings and they both said it would pass, and im really glad it has, i still get upset about my gran going but i can be happy about being preg now...felt like a total scum bag but i watched videos yesterday on you tube of women doing live hpt results and saw that they were over the moon to get a bfp, and i remembered the joy and happiness i felt and then i cried...:haha: so all good now, although fags were a welcome relief but no booze.so ive yet to quit the fags (still) and i havent touched a drop of booze since my chemical in oct...thanx for sharing your story and its nice to know im not odd or weird and if i am i got you to be "odd and weird" with :hug: :friends: xx


----------



## coral11680

speaking of booze I had one glass of red wine at a friends the other day (surely thats ok right)? anyway my kids were really on my case!:haha: they made sure I only had one! lol


----------



## mothercabbage

yea prob is ok coral, they used to say a glass of wine was good for you...i think its bad when women get pissed as farts whilst preg, like my skank neighbour who is enjoying pickling that poor baby inside her:growlmad:


----------



## coral11680

oh i know poor baby :(


----------



## mothercabbage

3 loads of washing done 1 last one in the washer...still wish my dryer was indoors and not in the shed.....gotta take the rabbit hutch out of the shed today too...cba to move that and get the shed sorted but its gotta be done........ah well....


----------



## coral11680

wrap yourself up hun, its cold out there!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Aww MC :hugs: I'm sure it is totally normal. Try not to panic about the smoking. Cut down as you can, its so hard I know! To be totally honest, the real risks are with heavy smoking and smoking the later you get in your pregnancy. Take it easy on yourself, you'll get on top of it soon :hugs:

:haha: seems I have brought up the debate on alcohol. I remember there is quite a few peeps on here who prefer not to drink at all in pregnancy. I can't say I've missed alcohol really, but am pretty relaxed with the idea of 1 glass on the odd occasion. I had one at Christmas, and 1 'fantawine' at a friends party. I shall have a glass on Sat, its my friends hen party.

'Behind the scenes' health professionals are more on the side of the 1 or 2 glasses a week max theory. The problem with giving out that sort of advice is the 'liability' on them when things go wrong, as they sometimes do regardless of the mothers drinking or smoking status. Its also to do with the fact that such advice has to be 'no brain friendly'. That in other words, women and families have varying intellect, common sense, or ability to understand the advice given. The one or two glass a week advice sort of says a little is ok.....and a little can be regarded by different women in different ways. Ie. 2 glasses of high alcoholic wine, drank in quick succession on an empty stomach in the same sitting. Or the "I only had 1 too many" scenareo. Its just safer to say none, and obviously if you want to do that then you are doing the ideal thing. Same thing with smoking. 

Criky......must be missing the nursing, having quite a little debate with myself here :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

:haha: Dr Tink

Yeah I must say I have the odd wine spritzer but never feel tipsy or even close. I have heard the one or two drinks a week thing. When I was preg before my docs said a small glass of wine a day was ok. I never drank every day though. Hardly at all. I dont really see the point might as well not at all. I did enjoy the red wine the other day just a lovely taste.


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon everyone :flower:

MCccccccccccccccccccccccc great to see you back lovely and another (( HUGE HUG))) you had a rough 2wks and im sorry about your gran :hug: Dont beat yourself up about smoking either, i couldnt quit with korben i just cut down and went on roll ups which has less chemicals in them ( i know i should of just quit but couldnt) Anyhow he was 7lb 5oz so wasnt small.


Pheobe glad to hear your appointment went well sweetie :hugs:

Dr Tink dont think FF gonna pin point my ov day, my temp was same as yesterday ( still up) but my CM gone gooey now. Ahhh well roll on next cycle when i get af. I piddled on an IC this morning but looking so hard i seen the Anti strip :haha:

Lew another i forgot last night Harriet x


----------



## mrsamyrach

hahahahahahahahahaha temps have bombed xxxxxxxxxxxxx got my shaggy shaggy last night
anyone know how i can get my keyboard repaired on lappy the letters are falling off

and i managed to find 1 piss stick at the bottom of the box so ill get them tonight xxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> 3 loads of washing done 1 last one in the washer...still wish my dryer was indoors and not in the shed.....gotta take the rabbit hutch out of the shed today too...cba to move that and get the shed sorted but its gotta be done........ah well....

BIATCH:haha:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha temps have bombed xxxxxxxxxxxxx got my shaggy shaggy last night
> anyone know how i can get my keyboard repaired on lappy the letters are falling off
> 
> and i managed to find 1 piss stick at the bottom of the box so ill get them tonight xxxxx

Amy the letters should just clip back in?


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahaha temps have bombed xxxxxxxxxxxxx got my shaggy shaggy last night
> anyone know how i can get my keyboard repaired on lappy the letters are falling off
> 
> and i managed to find 1 piss stick at the bottom of the box so ill get them tonight xxxxx
> 
> Amy the letters should just clip back in?Click to expand...

no it wont clip back in fecking thing


----------



## poppy666

Hmmmm PC shop, it wont cost much for that or take long x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Now that's what I'm fancying Coral, a nice glass of red. Will have to savour it Sat :haha: Yes, to be honest the glass a day thing still secretly is acceptable amongst the Heath Professionals. Its beyond that that they have concerns. 

Popsi, I was gonna ask if you had pee'd on an IC :haha: what are the opks doing? You sure its not a line? Hmmmm time will tell, sometimes temps take their time to come up. More waiting!!!!!!! ppppppfttttt :hugs: x


----------



## mrsamyrach

welllllllllllllll its still under warranty so i shall give them a ring xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mrs Amy, same thing happened to my comp yesterday but I clicked it back in eventually. Glad you got a bit of pre O action in, gotta build up ya stock pile of :spermy: x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Afternoon everyone :flower:
> 
> MCccccccccccccccccccccccc great to see you back lovely and another (( HUGE HUG))) you had a rough 2wks and im sorry about your gran :hug: Dont beat yourself up about smoking either, i couldnt quit with korben i just cut down and went on roll ups which has less chemicals in them ( i know i should of just quit but couldnt) Anyhow he was 7lb 5oz so wasnt small.
> 
> 
> Pheobe glad to hear your appointment went well sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Dr Tink dont think FF gonna pin point my ov day, my temp was same as yesterday ( still up) but my CM gone gooey now. Ahhh well roll on next cycle when i get af. I piddled on an IC this morning but looking so hard i seen the Anti strip :haha:
> 
> Lew another i forgot last night Harriet x

thanx for the hugs..:flower: as for the smoking roll ups i have always smoked them...my dad always had backy around so when i started smoking i used to nick his and they just stuck....i sometimes but "tailor made" fags but hate them its like sucking on a car exhaust...taste weird..:shrug: and as for low birth weight for smokers well feck knows what connor would have been, he was 9lb 1oz at birth and i smoked all the way through with him....11lber??? arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:argh:...good luck with your cycle, im confussed as to where you are in it...near Ov or af?? xxxxx :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 3 loads of washing done 1 last one in the washer...still wish my dryer was indoors and not in the shed.....gotta take the rabbit hutch out of the shed today too...cba to move that and get the shed sorted but its gotta be done........ah well....
> 
> BIATCH:haha:Click to expand...

yes ive been a busy bee today,just the drying to finish now...awwwwwww have you got lots of washing to do..hhahahhahahahhahahahah best get to it biatchhhhhhhhhhhhhh..xx


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so im talking to myself,you ladies must be busy,connor has just fallen asleep i would love to join him but the fecking dryer is on and i have to get it all done before 4pm,thats when it starts to get dark here,decided to leave the rabbits hutch moving until tomorrow,OH has a day off so he will have to help me,forgot i shouldnt lift it myself:dohh: so i guess ill go get a snack and carry on watching tv, might go laugh at you tube...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm about, I just got a banging headache trying to sort our finances. Got to change everything again now cause I am stopping work for good. Up to my neck in wage slips, bank statements n forms :( I hate this job, worse than working :haha: 

I got washing coming out of my ears too MC, but I can't be asked with it. I have too much waiting to go away already! My ironing board has a metre high pile on it....

Yup wait for hubby to help with the rabbits, BTW only 8 days left of the 1st tri for you! :happydance: :) x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Mrs Amy, same thing happened to my comp yesterday but I clicked it back in eventually. Glad you got a bit of pre O action in, gotta build up ya stock pile of :spermy: x

mmmmmmm deffo but need my piss sticks this afternoon bloody freezing though xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know, bet its worse where you are! Bbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I would go out now, the temp will drop even lower soon. Are we meant to be getting more snow soon? x


----------



## phoebe

Helloooooooooooooooo
I can see again lol!! how are we all this aft? xxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I know, bet its worse where you are! Bbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I would go out now, the temp will drop even lower soon. Are we meant to be getting more snow soon? x

i hope not i need to get my convertible out its itching xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Can't you sweet talk DH to get you some? Icing? Blimy, must be taters where you are then......I wont moan. x

Phoebes, I am eating twiglets and sorting paperwork for the council....its gonna stink when they open it, with attractive smudges of brown :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Can't you sweet talk DH to get you some? Icing? Blimy, must be taters where you are then......I wont moan. x
> 
> Phoebes, I am eating twiglets and sorting paperwork for the council....its gonna stink when they open it, with attractive smudges of brown :rofl:

Hmm nice lol, Cant beat twiglet stains:winkwink::haha:, just ate some rice pud, feel sick as a dog now. Payback for harassing cat methinksxxx

Amy cant u get some pee sticks off ebay?? I know u need some for now, but there are sellers that do multi-packs cheap, then u could have a wee stock pile xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: mmmm brown smudges ,nice thought there tink..:haha: phoebe, leave the cat alone!! :haha: amy where are you?? i thought you were only half hour up the road from me...its sunny here and in the sun its lovely for january....:shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

im 11 weeks along tomorrow......holy shit thats gone fast..........will i have a lime tomorrow did you say cozza? :wave:1st tri in 8 days xx


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: mmmm brown smudges ,nice thought there tink..:haha: phoebe, leave the cat alone!! :haha: amy where are you?? i thought you were only half hour up the road from me...its sunny here and in the sun its lovely for january....:shrug:

Easy tiger!! The cat's resting now, the lazy boot lol!! Yes u will get a lime tomorrow :happydance: xxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

phoebe said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Can't you sweet talk DH to get you some? Icing? Blimy, must be taters where you are then......I wont moan. x
> 
> Phoebes, I am eating twiglets and sorting paperwork for the council....its gonna stink when they open it, with attractive smudges of brown :rofl:
> 
> Hmm nice lol, Cant beat twiglet stains:winkwink::haha:, just ate some rice pud, feel sick as a dog now. Payback for harassing cat methinksxxx
> 
> Amy cant u get some pee sticks off ebay?? I know u need some for now, but there are sellers that do multi-packs cheap, then u could have a wee stock pile xxClick to expand...

i could but express delivery says not while monday xx

cabs it is fucking freezing in sheffield xxx

cant wait till caravan season opens x


----------



## coral11680

yep a juicy lime, I'm an orange tomorrow!:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww citrus fruits together cozza...and all the rest that are too...im lost as to where everyone is :wacko: amy keep that cold overthere its not too bad here i actually put towels on the line and they are almost dry...:yipee: that will save the electric bill...phoebe, i fancy rice pudding now..i live blueberry muller-rice mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## phoebe

mrsamyrach said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you sweet talk DH to get you some? Icing? Blimy, must be taters where you are then......I wont moan. x
> 
> Phoebes, I am eating twiglets and sorting paperwork for the council....its gonna stink when they open it, with attractive smudges of brown :rofl:
> 
> Hmm nice lol, Cant beat twiglet stains:winkwink::haha:, just ate some rice pud, feel sick as a dog now. Payback for harassing cat methinksxxx
> 
> Amy cant u get some pee sticks off ebay?? I know u need some for now, but there are sellers that do multi-packs cheap, then u could have a wee stock pile xxClick to expand...
> 
> i could but express delivery says not while monday xx
> 
> cabs it is fucking freezing in sheffield xxx
> 
> cant wait till caravan season opens xClick to expand...

Bummer, But why not order anyways, that way u'd always have some lol. Thats what i did eventually as they aint cheap from boots or owt are they? x


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> awwww citrus fruits together cozza...and all the rest that are too...im lost as to where everyone is :wacko: amy keep that cold overthere its not too bad here i actually put towels on the line and they are almost dry...:yipee: that will save the electric bill...phoebe, i fancy rice pudding now..i live blueberry muller-rice mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I had just the plain ambrosia rice, spotted it in cupboard last wk and it had been worrying me ever since hehehe!!! Though i did put on lashings of strawberry jam :blush::winkwink:


----------



## phoebe

Think i am a sweet potato tom!?! Que?? Its that genetically modified greengrocers at play again rofl x:haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

phoebe said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Can't you sweet talk DH to get you some? Icing? Blimy, must be taters where you are then......I wont moan. x
> 
> Phoebes, I am eating twiglets and sorting paperwork for the council....its gonna stink when they open it, with attractive smudges of brown :rofl:
> 
> Hmm nice lol, Cant beat twiglet stains:winkwink::haha:, just ate some rice pud, feel sick as a dog now. Payback for harassing cat methinksxxx
> 
> Amy cant u get some pee sticks off ebay?? I know u need some for now, but there are sellers that do multi-packs cheap, then u could have a wee stock pile xxClick to expand...
> 
> i could but express delivery says not while monday xx
> 
> cabs it is fucking freezing in sheffield xxx
> 
> cant wait till caravan season opens xClick to expand...
> 
> Bummer, But why not order anyways, that way u'd always have some lol. Thats what i did eventually as they aint cheap from boots or owt are they? xClick to expand...

could do i suppose


----------



## mothercabbage

hmmm phoebe i think these fruit measurements are all to cock..:rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol they are fecked up fruits and vegies :rofl: I just looked up how long for 17 weeks phoebe, its about 13 cm......that's one huge onion! wouldn't something like a grapefruit be a better size guide Jeeeze! :haha: I'll be out in my kitchen measuring my fruit n veg to send in complaint to the bump.com :rofl:

Oooh I love a bit of ambrosia. Weight watchers do a nice creamed rice pud with caramel low calorie, that's yummy :) x


----------



## phoebe

At measuring fruit n veg :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mrsamyrach

i really cant be arsed to get ready have to cos im on nights tonight pfffffffff


----------



## coral11680

I dont envy you working nights Amy. I hated it!

:rofl: at measuring fruit and veg:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Back from shopping finally :happydance: sorry MC i disappeared once you posted lmao yes same here dont know what CD, DPO or wherever i am and dunno if ive had my first af or not pfft so feck knows :cry:

Tink not done an OPK as yet will go widdle in a minute lol, yes did an IC this morning and only seen anti strip cos i was inspecting it :haha:

CM sticky this morning but gone back to nice creamy lotion, so dont think i ov'd yet and FF hasnt noted it x


----------



## babyhopes2010

*
just thought id let you know im logging off @ 6pm(in 2 hours)

Im really struggling to cope and need to be off here for a while so dh is changing password,i tried to stay off here and it lasted a week lol but this time its like i been hit by a ton of breaks and the MC is still very much happening,dont know when ill be back maybe few months or so or maybe call it a day.
If anyone wants to add me to fb its clare keane and my email is [email protected]
Thanks for all ur support i just need to get the whole baby thoughts outta my head and be with my husband.
u all better have ur s and ur bambinos by the time i get back 
 Bye xxxxx
*


----------



## poppy666

Take care of yourself sweetie, think your doing the right thing, you need time to heal :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: baby hopes...best wishes to you :flower: xx :hugs: xx :kiss: xx :friends:


----------



## mrsamyrach

babyhopes2010 said:


> *
> just thought id let you know im logging off @ 6pm(in 2 hours)
> 
> Im really struggling to cope and need to be off here for a while so dh is changing password,i tried to stay off here and it lasted a week lol but this time its like i been hit by a ton of breaks and the MC is still very much happening,dont know when ill be back maybe few months or so or maybe call it a day.
> If anyone wants to add me to fb its clare keane and my email is [email protected]
> Thanks for all ur support i just need to get the whole baby thoughts outta my head and be with my husband.
> u all better have ur s and ur bambinos by the time i get back
> Bye xxxxx
> *

good luck weve all be there xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy...when you say IC do you mean a HPT? im confused in the fog:dohh: i thought you only took an opk the otherday??...did you test as your confused as to where in your cycle you are too? i hope your in the TWW and get that +hpt soon :flower: :dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babyhopes, so so sorry.....I just don't know what to say :( Wish I could help :hugs: I'll continue to remember you and your DH in my prayers. We will miss you, but I agree with your decision. Make sure you get all the help and support you need though honey, hang in there :hug: xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy...when you say IC do you mean a HPT? im confused in the fog:dohh: i thought you only took an opk the otherday??...did you test as your confused as to where in your cycle you are too? i hope your in the TWW and get that +hpt soon :flower: :dust::dust:

yep piddled on a HPT and an OPK cos i was bored lol i dont know where i am in cycle x


----------



## mrsamyrach

coral11680 said:


> I dont envy you working nights Amy. I hated it!
> 
> :rofl: at measuring fruit and veg:haha:

i dont mind it i have a fab team of drivers who i love loads xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

so what did the opk look like, i remember you saying hpt only had antibody strip...you sure??


----------



## coral11680

Babyhopes, I'm so sorry:hugs: I understand you need to get away from baby talk for while, We'll be here when you're ready to come back:hugs: xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tink & Coral & Pheobe :happydance: for scans being so soon! Cant wait to hear the genders and see the scan pics! So excited!
Amy- How u feeling today? Like your names Honey & Ruby, Max & Noah best :D And if you laptop manufacturers they usually send the letter out for you and then you just hook them on!
Poppy- :rofl: about getting name from pet cemetery, I love horror films but hate that one for some reason it really freaks me out (when little boy comes back to life) love all your boys names though my favourite is korben kai :D and I like Savannah & Serenity and Kasper & Bodhi best out of your new names :)
MC- Your scan is really close too! Aww make sure you bring us pics!
Pheobe- What have you done to your poor cat :o :haha:
Babyhopes- So sorry hun, you and family are in my thoughts :hugs: Hope to see you back sometime though :hugs:
Lew, Hopes, MC, Caz&bob :wave:
And just add my guesses on gender-
Tink- Girl
Coral- Girl
Pheobe- Boy
MC- Boy
Lew- Boy
LadyB- Boy
My boys names are Dexter, Maxxie, Kai, Finn & Logan My girls names are Evie, Eden, Mollie, Willow & Isabelle but I told SIL ages ago and now if it a girl she calling it Isabelle or Amelia (but Isabelle is first choice atm) and if it a boy she calling it Dexter or Ethan (but her OH wants Dexter) GRR! 
Just to sort of join in conversations that are long gone :blush: I also smoke roll ups but do have tailor made sometimes if we going for long drive or something but deffo prefer roll ups.
ASFM- WayTMI warning!- Well I am CD something? Err 14 or 15 (look at ticker :haha) got a super positive opk today and DTD last night and didnt use anything and had to wipe up after cause it was not like planned as such wont go into details but it was on sofa downstairs so obv I didnt have mooncup or preseed so not sure how much good it would have done :blush: will be dtd again tonight and tomorrow though properly :haha: :D CP is high, soft, open and I guess it will be tomorrow I actually ovulate so hopefully I catch it this time! Cant believe I already OVing again! Its flown by this cycle and I am really chilled out suppose it cause Im not expecting it to work and just waiting for doc to get off his holiday! Erm parrot got home from the vets last night and he is better this time he is back to his old scatty self, I never realised how ill he really was before now he back to his old self :D Think thats about it really- still house hunting decided we all gonna move into a huge house together now and not sure if wedding going ahead as we not got much money with moving etc though we debating just going and getting married but not having reception etc we can always do it again whenever we want to :) 

xxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hello ladies!
Hope you are all well, not had time to read back yet.
Im 6 dpo today, no real symptoms (except i look like a acne infested teenager at the mo) and time still seems to be passing at snails pace. I'll probably start using my IC's with FMU as of tomorrow, i know it's too early but im getting bored waiting now x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well its something to do to pass the time eh Jen? :haha: lots of :dust: on your tests. No being sad with BFNs for a good few days though ok? Or Dr Tink will smack ur botty :rofl: x

Right, gotta get ready to go out. Church quiz tonight :haha: I'm only going for the fish n chips supper, mmmmmmmmm :) Catch you guys tomorrow x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Ok Tink i won't start getting sad until i reach 12dpo and if still getting bfn lol

Mmmm fish n chips sound yummy, we're having indian food tonight :) x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> so what did the opk look like, i remember you saying hpt only had antibody strip...you sure??

My OPK just a very slight lighter than control line but after half hour of standing it looks postive :haha::haha: feck it :dohh:


----------



## babydream

Hi girls,

Had a quick look at today's posts but i'm too tired to remember. You know i quit my job so i had to take on a couple of night shifts now. Obviously, i couldn't take my temp at the usual time. So, i had a mainly sleepless night, got home around 9am and went to bed. Woke up at 12.45pm and took my temp which was relatively high 36.51. Is it okay or i just messed everything up now with the night shift??? I'm doing one again tonight so what do i do?????


----------



## sleeping bubs

omg lots of posts to read but haven't got time at moment. We are now in our new house (well bungalow) and Mckenzie loves it  Had home visit with hv visitor today as moved into a new area but bonus is that she was our original hv, She really happy with Mckenzie's progress and he is advanced with fine/gross motor skills and speech  

Any way as for this month AF started this morning :-( so another 29day cycle, Think this month was more positive with O as had cramping around day 15 so fingers crossed for next month. wished I didn't go bk on the pill after I had Mckenzie


----------



## poppy666

Babydream i dont know much about temping but do know if on nightshift your temps will be messed up, so not sure if you'll be in a bit of a pickle now sure Tink will know better x

Caz nice to see you settled sweetie 'bungalow snobby' :haha: glad to hear Mckenzie's coming on and loving his new home (who wouldnt lol) sorry to hear af got ya not sure how long your cycles get back to normal after the pill but do know mine took ages when i came off Depo...


----------



## sleeping bubs

well since stopping the pill in Aug I have had 3 cycles of 26 days and the last two have been 29days :-( Only took a couple of months to get pg with Mckenzie after mmc. Getting frustrated :-( At this rate Mckenzie will be at nursery :-( wanted them close together


----------



## Hopes314

MC so glad you are back! Hope you are feeling a lot better about things:hugs: ms has slowed for me it seemed 8 weeks was the worst. you?


Ok so I know I always come on here asking these crazy questions about blah blah whats wrong with me why is this happening am I normal lol.. but.. i have ANOTHER question:dohh:

This morning at like 5am I started getting soooo itchy. And when I itch little bumps/hive looking things come up (like a little smaller than a mosquito bite). But if i don't itch, nothing comes up at all. But i am SOOOO ITCHY. Like everywhere. Anyway its mostly sensitive places like neck, wrists, etc. My lips and hands feel hot and a tiny bit swollen. I feel like I ate something stupid and am having a systemic allergic reaction (I am indeed allergic to EVERYTHING.. but not many foods.) Anyway when I dont itch all is fine and normal, and if i put ice or cold on the itchy spots its soothing and also makes the bumps go away. ugh. Its been almost 10 hours or something and it hasnt gone away. I took a shower this am, changed clothes, changed sheets, etc. but that didn't help so its def me, not something I'm laying in or something. The only things I did yesterday I can think of that could be it were eating pizza, eating chocolate cake (but i made it so i know there was nothing crazy in it), and i took acetaminophen before bed for a headache(but i took acetaminophen a few weeks ago for fevers and was fine) so anyway.. what the hell is wrong with me!? it would be really hard for me to see a doctor tomorrow because its saturday id have to act like its an emergency and then dh would have to take off work. my next appointment is tuesday anyway. not so worried about me but, :baby: is probably not being affected by something like this, right?:wacko:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey hopes!
I think itchy skin in pregnancy is normal, im not 100% and of course have never had a baby so im not talking from experience but i follow a lady who is pregnant on you tube (she does weekly updates and this is her 3rd baby) her name is xxxjoelpolexxx and she talks about itchy skin in the 1st trimester of her current pregnancy in 1 of her videos. Check her out she is fab! x


----------



## poppy666

Hopes basically your scanky :rofl::rofl: Itchy skin is common sweetie, but maybe you ate or touch something that caused a allergic reaction? I have this sometimes and looks like hives :shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

skanky. makes sense. i feel reassured that i am just normal and gross now thanks guys :) lol!


----------



## poppy666

Very normal lol :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl hope your all well glad its the weekend woopp bulmers her we come haha x x x x


----------



## poppy666

Caz im on the lucazade lol x


----------



## caz & bob

lucozade hun x x x


----------



## poppy666

Caz you picking on my spelling lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll back track with the rest of the posts in a min.

Hopes, I'm with you, sounds like an allergic reaction. As you know, they are only serious when your airway becomes compromised, but this sounds manageable at home. Like the others said, itching is common in pregnancy and is a combination of the stretching of the skin, hormonal changes, and increased sensitivity. If you already have allergies, its likely they will be worse while you are pregnant. If it persists defo see doctor cause it sounds horrible :hugs: you had a lot of dairy stuff yesterday, how about laying off that for a bit and seeing what happens? Have you got some calamine lotion? Hope it clears up soon, it wont harm your baby. But while were on the subject I'm gonna warn peeps that some pregnancy itching isn't good for the baby. Its called Obstetric Cholestasis, and can affect women in the second and third trimester. This itching is the worst on the palms of hands, soles of feet and arms and legs. You will feel sick and tired, and may have some jaundice. So later on, get itching that hasn't got an obvious cause checked out by a doctor x

Babydream, your temps would be high after so little sleep. You can alter temps to accomodate shorter or longer sleeps, see how you do tomorrow when you get back, try for 4 hours. If you have this happen a few times I'll help you adjust them, but one slightly out shouldn't hurt x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sleeping bubs, sorry for af :hugs: but :happydance: for new bungalow! ooooooh I'd love one of them :) :dust: on your new cycle x

Right, off to bed. Fish n chip supper was yummy, and we came 3rd in the quiz :happydance: I just came in and made a hot choc with cream and marshmallows. I'm gonna have some serious indigestion in bed tonight i think :haha: Oh well :/ Catch ya all in the morning x


----------



## poppy666

Sleeping bubs think i called you caz earlier :dohh: sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :hugs:

Tink i seriously could have hot choc with cream and marshmallows right now nom nom :haha: sleep well xx


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Yeah hopes prob an allergic reaction to something you ate Hun. Hooe the itching stops soon. I also second what tink said about the cholestasis (sp?) my brothers girlfriend had this in both her pregnancies and can be very serious.

I have just got home from my friends just had a pizza night with the kids. I think my chloe is coming down with something, she was very quiet there and is burning up now. At least no school tomorrow.

Guess I'll be off to bed soon x


----------



## poppy666

Aww bless hope she better soon and you dont get it :hugs:

Im off to bed in a min im knackered need sleep, need af, need BFP ' need locking up':haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

got my piss sticks got my piss sticks wooooohoooooooo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

Blah. its like 930pm and the itching got worse around my neck and now its even a little bit near my mouth on one side. i got really warm in the living room and it made it worse. putting ice on it now. throughout the day it wasnt bad though. took some generic benadryl, its the only thing on my "allowed" list of otc meds from dr. that sounds like it might even remotely help lol. No illness associated with it, so it still seems to be some kind of allergic thing. Tink I think you are in the right direction with the whole being prego thing making the allergies worse, I havent had anything like this in a few years. Benadryl should help but I waited until now to take it because I really dont want to be feeding any drugs to baby, even "approved" ones :( If I see dr. about the itching/rash then I'm sure they will prescribe me something stronger, which I also don't want. So hopefully I can keep this under control on my own. I used to be on all sorts of prescription meds for allergies: pills, nose sprays, eye drops, I even used to get the weekly injections but they weren't successful because I kept having reactions to the injections and we could never "move forward". But the past couple years I felt I was growing out of it and havent taken anything for it in sooo long. Ugh. As long as baby is not being harmed by it then I'm not so concerned about being uncomfortable.


----------



## Hopes314

i am beginning to feel like i am becoming allergic to being pregnant. feeling better now, the benadryl and ice helped a ton. still a little itchy of course but at least its bearable. Will pick up some calamine lotion tomorrow, should be able to hold off til appointment tuesday evening, then maybe they will give me some more suggestions on things to help other than tons of drugs. sorry for being a post whore.


----------



## phoebe

mrsamyrach said:


> got my piss sticks got my piss sticks wooooohoooooooo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:happydance::winkwink::thumbup: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all, isnt that severe itching to soles of feet and palms of th ehands something to do with the liver??? im itchy all over especially 1st thing in a morning and last thing at night....and i have to keep checking for nits as my head feels itchy all the time.darent go to the hairdressers..."sorry claire, we are unable to continue ....you have nits!!!!!!!!!!!!" argh...:rofl: 
yea hopes my ms seems to be managable but still not actually thrown up...was the same with connor so im swaying towards a boy, i couldnt move with chloe for throwing up....poppy i reckon its Ov time for you i take it you have :sex: lately??


----------



## mothercabbage

congrats to the sweet potato phoebe, and i think cozza is an orange today too...:happydance: any others??


----------



## coral11680

morning :hi:

Congrats on the lime Cabs:happydance: and sweet potato phoebe:happydance: 

Hopes, hope the reaction is gone now for you:hugs:

glad u got the piss sticks Amy:thumbup:

Just made cinnamon french toast, mmmmm was lovely. I actually couldnt be bothered but Ryan kept bugging me to make it!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!!!!!!!! :wave:

Yup MC, its to do with the liver. In simple terms its where the liver does not handle the large amounts of pregnancy hormones. Chemicals such as Bilirubin end up in the blood stream which causes the itching. Don't listen to anybody who says it isn't dangerous to the baby (which some health professionals may say since its only recently been recognised as a cause for premature delivery and foetal distress) That's why you may see some yellowing (jaundice) in the whites of the eyes or skiin. Ok, I'll get off my soap box :rofl:

Hopes, hope you feel more comfortable today honey. Rant away, I had a lot of itching in one of my pregnancy's :hugs: I too am quite an allergic person, but mine are more summer allergies. I shall be joining you on the medication wagon then I'm sure. Sounds like your doing everything right, and yes grab some calomine lotion today it will help a little. x

Coral Morning honey! sounds like you had a nice evening :) mmm your making me hungry with your toast x

MC, I also have an itchy head. But I also had nits the other week :rofl: oh my days, I was humiliated! :haha: it was hedrin all round. FX no signs of anymore, I hate them things grrrrrr. Hope your ok today :hugs: x

Amy :happydance: for your piss sticks!!!!!!!! now piss on em gal :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Morning Tink :hi:

Oh no what a nightmare with the nits. I keep having my mum check whenever I get an itchy head. Chloe has had them about 3 times since septemeber! grrrrr I keep getting rid of them and a month or so later they are back. I say bring back the nit nurse who checked at school and sent home the offenders!:haha: I need to check her again. She has such long thick ,thick hair it takes forever to go through. Oh now I'm itcxhing my head thinking about them:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

Not much to say about my cycle, temps went back down today so think my body keeps trying to OV but for some reason not managing it, hope the MC hasnt fecked my cycles. Think im gonna just have to wait till af shows her damn face, but still taking temps daily cos thats i can do :cry:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Morning Ding Dongs :flower:
> 
> Not much to say about my cycle, temps went back down today so think my body keeps trying to OV but for some reason not managing it, hope the MC hasnt fecked my cycles. Think im gonna just have to wait till af shows her damn face, but still taking temps daily cos thats i can do :cry:

Aww Pops, please dont get upset hun, there maybe allsorts going on in there. Dont give up hope ok. Pressurising urself and stressing about stuff will only make things seemm harder, i know its hard but try and relax lovely. Things will kick in b4 u know, perhaps ur body's a bit confused at the mo. hugs xxxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Congrats on the orange Coral and the lime Mother xxx:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Pheobe :hugs: im not even bothered if i get the AF from hell as long as it kick starts my body... Bring it on!!! Trying not to stress just dont like not having control over this mess. Im gonna go blow some cash on a new top & jeans spoil myself :haha:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Thanks Pheobe :hugs: im not even bothered if i get the AF from hell as long as it kick starts my body... Bring it on!!! Trying not to stress just dont like not having control over this mess. Im gonna go blow some cash on a new top & jeans spoil myself :haha:

Now thats the spirit lass, u go and bloody well spoil urself:thumbup::winkwink::thumbup:
I know exactly how u feel, its like being in bloody limbo waiting for things to happen. I promise u it will happen lovey and b4 u know it u will charting n bonking away like a good 'un lol!! keep yer chin up ok dr pheebs orders:haha::haha:
Now get retailing woohoo!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!
Aww chin up Poppy things will sort themselves out and you will get your bfp very soon!
Well 7dpo bfn for me but im not sad about it (i promise Tink) i mean what was i expecting a 7dpo right!?. My PMA is up and down every 5 minutes this cycle, one minute im thinking we've defo not done it this cycle and then next im telling myself that how can we not have been after all that bd'ing. . . time will tell i suppose! x

EDIT: Every cycle i tell myself i will not symptom spot but who am i kidding right!? So far i have had a spot break out, i have felt a bit sick the last 2 nights in the evening and at bed time and i have twinges all on both sides of my stomach (probably just my corpus luteum cyst).


----------



## phoebe

Good luck Jenny keeping everything crossed for u xxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## coral11680

morning pops phoebe and jen.

Poppy sorry its taking a while for your body to get back on track. I'm sure it will soon though. Just keep taking your temps and opking. :hugs:

Jen yeah 7dpo is way too early but i know why you are testing I did too! I got a very very faint thought i was imagining it line at 9dpo and at 10 a very faint line, keep testing!:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr all well i am ruff not drinking tonight x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

bad pains and im bleeding..............................................


----------



## lupinerainbow

Omg MC have you called ED? :hugs: What is the bleeding like? Let us know how it goes hun, hoping its just random bleeding :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh shite..........Claire get down the hossie honey. So hope everythings ok, try and keep calm and positive. I'm praying :cry:


----------



## MommyV

:hugs: MC I'll be praying that everything is okay with you and baby ding dong


----------



## Regalpeas

MotherCab I pray all is well! 

xx JennPenn

Hey ding dongers. AF started last night for me. So happy(how ironic, right? lol). So in feb I'll be able to track calendar for March. :) I was getting a little worried there for a minute.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hang in there. She will eventually show. Hoping sooner than later.:flower:



poppy666 said:


> Morning Ding Dongs :flower:
> 
> Not much to say about my cycle, temps went back down today so think my body keeps trying to OV but for some reason not managing it, hope the MC hasnt fecked my cycles. Think im gonna just have to wait till af shows her damn face, but still taking temps daily cos thats i can do :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks RP :hugs:

Praying for you MC & :baby: :hug:

Came on to talk about my shopping spree but not important now worried about MC :cry:


----------



## Regalpeas

Yeah, I am too. :(


----------



## poppy666

Hope MC up at hospital & not been made to wait hours :nope: loads of women bleed dont they...... she be ok :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so i rang mw and she said if i get worried to go to epad.she said as blood was brown its prob old blood, i knew that but she said NO MESSING IF IT GOES RED!...bleeding was brown but enough to make me feel it coming out, sorry tmi...anyway it seems to have stopped and pains are gone..:shrug: im going to sit it out, if pains come back or i feel or see blood im outta here......so dont panic girls......i had the same with connor twice so im feeling positive....


----------



## mothercabbage

and thanx for worrying with me xxxx :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww MC if you are feeling okay about it thats good, i really hope it is just like you had with connor :hugs: how you feeling now?

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Phew!!! Glad your ok sweetie :happydance::yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

well bleeding is gone...so fxd it stays away...pains are gone, never took pain killers b/c i wanted to see if it would go on its own...and it has, i was reassured by midwife, who seemed not too paniced by it, so all will be fine ...grans looking out for me i hope xx
thanx girls:hugs:
and babydream....sorry was on phone to rabbit and midwife.....and plus "i sound like a man" lol you know what i mean....speak later xxxx :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww :hugs: Really happy for you, glad everything has stopped! Your gran will make sure things go good with this baby :hugs: I was stalking thread and was just about to type reply to everything i missed then i saw your post and had like a mini heart attack! So glad its okay now!

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwwwwww I have been worrying like crazy, and praying like a nun :haha: I so hope that was it for you honey, and that there are no more worrying niggles. You don't need anything else on top of what you've had to go through:hugs: I would go to be checked out if it returns, brown red or neon yellow! :rofl: I think after everything you have had to deal with you would appreciate the reassurance of a scan or something ya know? regardless of how insignificant the bleeding. Right gotta get the tea on xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I agree with Tink even if the brown comes back go hossy MC im still sat here worrying like a plank :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

Oh Cabs, My heart just sank :( glad the bleeding has stopped but like Tink said anymore and I would go to the A&E and demand a scan to reassure you hun:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes i will girls so stop worrying like planks:haha: and having heart attacks!...xxx:hugs::friends:


----------



## phoebe

Fuck me whats been going on here!!!! I really hope ur ok mother, i bloody shat a brick when i saw ur post, so glad the bleeding's stopped. But as the others have said, if anything happens again get urself down the hosp ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## phoebe

oops please excuse my language guys:blush::blush:xx


----------



## poppy666

:haha: it was needed lol....


----------



## phoebe

:haha::blush:


----------



## coral11680

no bran flakes needed then pheebs :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Oh no lol :haha: but i have found the perfect cure for constipation. Diabetic chocolate!!!! Made a bit of a piglet of myself the other nite. Oh my days!!!:loo::loo:


----------



## mothercabbage

the bleeding went red ans pains come back so i rung hospital,the midwife there said i can go for a scan and TRY to listen to babys heart beat, but still early so may not find it and will cause more worry. but if if i am MC then there is nothing they can do....she was lovely and i chose to wait it out at home.....:'(...i hate january............................................................................


----------



## phoebe

Oh no Cabs, i am praying that u and l/o will be alright. I am so sorry that this is happening to u. Keeping everything crossed for u xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

oh no cabs :( are you sure you wouldnt feel better going to hospital for scan? What was the bleeding like with Connor? At least if you go and have a scan and see the baby is ok you would feel better. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

if i go for a scan and let them try to listen in, and baby is gone there is nothing they can do until tomorrow now anyway, im fine and will sit it out, what will be will be xx


----------



## coral11680

oh cabs I'm def praying everything is ok, just remember jojo had similar and her baby is fine. xxxx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes i remember jojo's bleeding....ill keep you all informed...going to sign off for the night, so ill say good night now girls and chat tomorrow.xxx:hugs:


----------



## Damita

aww hunny :hugs: :hugs: I hope it will be good news and the baby will be okay :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

night sweety, xx


----------



## phoebe

Nite hun, take care xxxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Wish you'd go hospital sweetie please :cry:


----------



## Hopes314

MC! Oh my goodness I can't imagine:hugs::hugs: You've been through so much lately this is the last thing you need in your life, even if all is fine and its just the worries, what a scare!! I read back through the posts and felt like I was having a heart attack! If I were you I would march right in and demand a scan, 11 weeks is pretty far in. Well I hope you bring us good news tomorrow, will be praying for you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC :cry: I'm so sorry i really hope its not the baby :hugs: are you going in to be checked out tomorrow then? praying so hard for you! :hugs:

xxxxxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh MC I hope everything is ok... Take it easy


----------



## ladybeautiful

MC...!!! What's going on :( Praying like crazy for you hun praying praying praying li'l one is safe and sound in there...
HUGS sweetie...and please let us know at the earliest even if brief msg from phone or something...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Was out last night at a hen party.

Not feeling like chit chat :cry:

Claire, I hope your already at the hospital or getting ready to go. If your not I'm urging you to get yourself down there honey. Regardless of what the bleeding is doing now. There is something they can do, they can tell you what is happening with your baby. You need to know and be supported through this. You are such a strong woman, and you have had to endure so much you shouldn't have had to this month. Its time to let people take care of you, get down their honey. Prayers flying up. Let us know how you get on :hug: :hugs: :hug: x


----------



## phoebe

I just want to echo Tinks words Claire. I really hope everything works out hun. And ur either already at hosp or getting ready to go. Praying for u and l/o [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;:hug::hug::hug:xxxxx


----------



## Damita

MC :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Dear oh dear i have just read back and just wanted to say MC i am also praying for you hun!
I hope baby is fine! Thinking of you sweetie, *hugs* x


----------



## mrsamyrach

fecking hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll ive only been on nights
cab - hang in there honey pie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

sooooo i really must get myself our of my pit one more shift then its shaggy shaggy
temps have bombed but dont usually ov till about cd17 xxx


----------



## phoebe

Stalking :cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ditto :cry:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Same here :cry: 

xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all mc :hugs: x x x


----------



## China girl

Me too *stalking*
(((hugs))) Cabs


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hope she's okay.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I see you have hopped on babydream, have you heard anything? I know you sometimes text n stuff? x


----------



## phoebe

Any news yet??? i cant get my head around things whilst not knowing about Cabs. Been feeling really ill at ease today:sad1:, couldnt sleep anything. I am praying all is well xxxx


----------



## Damita

Any news?


----------



## mothercabbage

hi all just come online, bleeding has stopped,pains were bad last night but hospital said to sit it out, so im sitting it out for today, just dont want to hear the horrible words telling me baby has gone, im going to gp tomorrow and they will prob try to listen in to baby and/or send me to york EPADs for a scan, ive just slept all day, sorry took so long to update..hope your all well..xxxxxxxxxxxx
thank you for your prayers i hope they working, they seem to be so far bleeding stopped, just a uti feeling left now.....can a water infection upset my cervix?? :shrug: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I understand why you are so scarred to find out what's going on with the baby. You seem to be coping with not knowing, so I wont tell you what to do, must say I'm glad you will see the doctor tomorrow though :hugs: I've been thinking about you all day :hugs:

I don't think a UTI can in itself cause vaginal bleeding, I might be wrong though. So hope the bleeding stays away and you get some reassurance tomorrow xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Oh here she is!!! Sorry Tink, i did not see your post. Yes i sent her a text cause i was worried too and then she came online. I was a wreck all day and hardly slept last night. She's so strong, i would be in the hospital banging on the desk for a scan. 

Sorry MC, i don't mean to talk about you like you're not here, you know i love ya xxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx tink, i will ring for an app. tomorrow and will not come off the phone until they agree to see me, i can also talk to my own midwife tomorrow as her mobile will be on and not be shoved up her ass!!! :growlmad: 
babydream..:hugs: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Glad your hanging in there sweetie, just got back from Durham and dreaded coming on here :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydream

I know the feeling poppy, every text i received today i made dh to have a look at it and tell me what it was. I was sooo scared to read them. xxxxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

Phew! Glad to hear bleeding has stopped and you're doing okay for now. Kept checking the site all through the night and this morning was getting so darned restless. 

Big :hugs: Cabs, keeping the prayers up for you and LO. :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so, ill go to docs tomorrow and everything will be fine, so please get back to talking bollocks and being team ding dong...i dont want to kill the thread!! how was everyones day?? xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC :hugs: glad your bleeding has stopped been really worried about you! Hope it was just random bleeding cause surely if it was the worst you would keep bleeding? :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Your not killing the thread Cabbage :haha: I'm sorry honey, but like you say, 'TEAM' Ding Dong......your part of the team and I couldn't talk about anything else for worrying about you.

I am gonna have me a big fat Chinese now. x


----------



## poppy666

Dont feel like your bring thread down, we just wanna make sure you and our little ding dong are ok :kiss:

It'll be male MC giving his mummy heart attack :haha: like im sure Connor did when you had bleeding :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

very true poppy...and yes im agreeing prob a male!! :haha:
chinese sounds ace...mmmmmmmmmm chicken balls n sweet n sour...chips with curry sauce....mmmmmmmmm :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Thanks for getting back to us Mother, i am so relieved to hear from u.Sorry about msging u on FB, have out of my mind with worry. I am glad the bleeding has stopped, lets hope it stays that way. Good luck for tom, give the dr and mw hell!! Praying that all is well with u and l/o. Take care my darling. And i want to re-iterate the other's words. We are team ding dong. 1 for all and all for 1. big hugs xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

mrsamyrach said:


> fecking hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll ive only been on nights
> cab - hang in there honey pie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> sooooo i really must get myself our of my pit one more shift then its shaggy shaggy
> temps have bombed but dont usually ov till about cd17 xxx

FX Amy for CD17 :happydance:

Im just enjoying my big dipper ride 'temps back up' :haha:

Long day been Durham, just sat here eating MC'ds cos couldnt be bothered to cook, but Tink your chinese sounds better than this shite x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mmmmm it was yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! plenty of chicken balls and chips n curry MC :)

Oh yes, Amy! pretty sure you have some time till O honey x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Good luck for OV amy is your cbfm saying high yet? Tink yum for chinese, my OH just cooked me a really nice roast and now i'm stuffed! :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Hi all,

Tink, i need help with my chart, please :shrug:

My night shifts messed up everything. Although i don't think it effected ov temps just yet. But next week i'll have to mess it up again. I usually wake up and take temp at 7am but i'm doing a 3day job next week and i'll have to get up at 5.45am. I'll be cd14 on Tuesday so it would be really important in case i'm having a normal cycle. So i need to do something about tue, wed and thursday. Any tips what i could do??? Thanks hunni xxxx :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry hun, was looking for something for you. Found it:

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Just put your normal temp time in, your actual temp time, and the temp and it adjusts it for you :happydance: x


----------



## babydream

Oh you're great Tink, thank you, i'll go and try it now xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Oh dear, couldn't adjust one of them as the time diff was too big. The other one went down from 36.46 to 35.90C. Is that okay tink????


----------



## phoebe

Good luck for tomorrow Tink, what time is ur app?? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes, but that it quite cold. Its more accurate the closer the time so you prob wouldn't have been that cold. I works out 0.1 per half hour if you want to work it out yourself, but I wouldn't worry too much :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its 1:30 Phoebe, I'm very excited :happydance: I haven't told a soul, its gonna be my little secret for a little while........well till i get back and tell you guys anyway :rofl: I'm off to bed, I had to many late nights this weekend. Nighty nighty honey pots, oh and glad to help babydream :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

Been on and off all day waiting for mc update. Very glad the bleeding has stopped Hun and def get seen tomorrow. I will def be praying little baby ding dong is happy and healthy jumping around in there! 

Yum for Chinese tink, I had a lovely roast beef dinner and my mum and dad over.

Tink omg tomorrow u go for gender scan!


----------



## phoebe

N-Nite Tink, sleep well xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Think i said boy... good job we not betting for cash :haha: good luck tomoz Tink xx


----------



## coral11680

I think girl tink! X


----------



## ladybeautiful

How exciting tink! I say boy :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

MC glad bleeding has stopped, hoping you get in to a doctor tomorrow and get some good news:hugs:

hope everyone else is well. its 8pm here and im sooo exhausted, had running around to do all day with relatives and stuff. ugh.

oh and tink yay im excited for your scan tomorrow! im guessing.. boy. but i hope its a girl for you i know you said your relatives were sorta hoping for a girl!! boys seem soooo much more common somehow, it makes me wonder how there are not like 10x more boys in the world than girls! ok im just being weird i need to go to bed night you guys!

ps itching is gone for now!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs :hugs:

Hoping the bleeding has still stopped Mother Cabbage, hope you get a bundle of reassurance today that your baby is safe and well x

Predictions........hmmmm :haha: Well a girl would be so much easier practically, she could share a room with my daughter and husband hasn't got a little girl. She would also be the first girl grandchild also for the remaining family (DH dad, DH great nan and Grandad) So no pressure on me :rofl: If its a boy then I think everything will just feel pretty natural, I think I found it easier to bond with my boys, have no idea why. Its the same now, me and my daughter are very very close, but we clash like crazy. It takes a lot of patience to keep the peace, but she's defo more independent than the boys. Don't get me wrong, I love them all the same :) So........

Boy or Girl. That is the question of the day. Who will be right I wonder?! :haha: 

Hope your all ok honeys!!!!!!!! x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all, im in at docs for 1050am...will let yall know how i get on xx
and tink cant wait to find out what flavour you got in there i want to say girl...but gonna go with boy.....have a good scan xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll be thinking of you, and praying for you :hugs: xxxxxxx lol what flavour, yes Strawberry or Blueberry :rofl: I'm with most of you, I think its blue :) x


----------



## Damita

Good luck MC, glad the bleeding stopped :hugs:

I say girl.. but I am always wrong :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Damita, hows you? I'm also always wrong, I hate to guess :haha: af over for you I see? x


----------



## Damita

Yeah she's been over for a few days.. :dance: I'm good just trying to get through uni and whatnot plus driving test on Wednesday!! AHH!!


----------



## hopefulUs

Morning All....
Did you all have a good weekend??
I def think im out this month...BBs started hurting yest and they feel exactly as they do when AF is due and i ve been feeling PMTish for a week already!!!!

Have a good day....
xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Wednesday for your test Damita?! FX everything goes well :) So a stressful week for you then? with hopefully a very happy conclusion. Will be thinking of you Wednesday, what time is it? I like to know times so I can sit tight and cross everything :haha: 

Morning Hopeful, I don't think I felt any different really until I got my BFP. I felt like af was coming if anything?! So keep up your PMA, whens test day? x


----------



## coral11680

morning ding dongs!

Good luck at docs MC although you are already there, I'm thinking of you!:hugs:

Tink I'm so so excited for you! no kidding. Really wish I could go with you. If I knew DH would be back from work before kids get out I would so come! Thats if you would want me to, maybe you would like having your little secret!:winkwink: I still think girl for you. Either way I think I'm having whatever you are as we have had similar symptoms and cravings etc. Also baby has been in left side but now mine has moved to the middle/right has yours? I know what you mean about girls, me and my daughter clash BIG time and I need the patience of a saint with her. My son is more easy going and knows when to shut up! :rofl: I dont know what I will do with her when she is a teenager, I'm in trouble big time!:haha:

Morning Damita, good luck on your test will have my fingers crossed for you hun! x


----------



## babydream

Good morning all,

Yes, poor Claire is sitting at docs right now, hope all okay with her. Tink, thank you for your help last night, so grateful, and so excited about your scan, can't wait. But i'm gonna say strawberry :) Just a feeling! xxxxxxxxxxx

Hope everyone's okay xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww yes I would have loved the company Coral/Louise :rofl: never mind :) x

Babydream, no problem for the help honey! I feel at a loss without work so it makes me feel a little useful :haha: x

I know, I was thinking of MC also... I'm clock watching for all sorts of reasons today. So hope its happy news all round x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and Coral, how funny, My little ding dong is in the middle/right now also :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh and Coral, how funny, My little ding dong is in the middle/right now also :rofl: x

that is funny, thing is on my notes it says placenta posteria, isnt yours anterior>? hmm find out today whether girl or boy whether its on the right side or left! :thumbup:

Morning babydream :hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Will do coral, yes mine was at the front. Well that's what they said but its not on my report? I'll find out today x


----------



## coral11680

what time will you leave to get there?


----------



## coral11680

I just noticed you are 16 wks 6 days that is what I will be when I go for my scan:haha:


----------



## babydream

Morning Coral :wave: I think you too having a girl :)

I should get into the shower and go get more opk but waiting for D text from Claire. I think my opk is getting darker so hopefully would ov in the next couple of days. I'll do two of them a day so hoping to catch that surge. I need to ov soon as i still need to go for my 21day test but i'm flying home on cd31 and what if i have a late ov again and miss the test? :shrug: fx it'll be on time. And hoping ff will catch the date dispite my temps messing up. So typical, last times my illness now my work schedule, it's so stressful. Anyway, b'ding every other day with conceive+ and pillow under backside, so we'll see. This has to be my month!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, I'm gonna leave at 12 just to be sure :haha: I get in a state driving on moterways plus I gotta nip to the garage to get some money out. If I'm panicing about being late it will be 20 times worse. No update from Claire yet then? I'll check in while I'm out on my phone for any news x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and Babydream, the concieve plus worked for me and coral...... :dust: on your little tube of sex lube :haha: xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Just got the text! Connor was screaming so wasn't easy. Thought they heard baby's hb but not positive, she has to go back at 3pm. Scan booked for thursday.

Edited: Sorry hunni, hope you don't mind me sharing the news xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks for sharing babydream, I'm sure she wont mind and It helped me relax a little before I go, I'm worrying about her :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

phew thats a relief! I wish Mc could pop to me I'd find the HB with my doppler!:haha:

tink I know what you mean, Take your time on the roads hun, I hate driving when I dont know where I'm going!:haha:

Babyd, I agree is has to be your month!:hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC- Glad to hear they suspect to hear the hb, and its not too long till scan now! :hugs:
Tink- Goodluck! I'm going with girl for you and for coral :thumbup: :hugs:
Damita-Goodluck with testing on wednesday will keep everything crossed for you :hugs:
Hey other dingdongs :wave: hope you are doing well!
ASFM- I need to update FF but i am like 2/3 dpo now :happydance: 

xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all....what a fucking joke...emergency scan...........thursday!!!!!!!!!! hope we can hear the babys heart beat at 3pm, connor was a pain in the ass...had no one to watch him so had to take him with me...how useful would your visit be now tunde??!!..ah well FXd for hearing it at 3pm with connor sat in waiting room with daddy..im sure i heard it and doc said she thought she heard it too, but it was only for a second or two and connor was screaming the place down so wasnt 100% positive we heard heartbeat...i get a feeling all is ok but im fucking MAD at 4 days wait for a scan!! if i hear the heartbeat im cancelling it!! 850am in york...id have to leave at 630am to get there in time and OH is at work from 6-2pm and as always my family either work or dont drive so its situation "fuck up" if i dont hear heart beat thats situation "fuck knows what to do" but pains GONE and bleeding none to dark brown spotting, so all is good i suspect....


----------



## coral11680

oh glad to hear you think you heard it, It is hard to get especially that early. I sometimes have to sit for about 5/10 mins to find it, then the little buggar moves and its gone!:haha: Yeah Emergency my ass, you should have got a scan today!:growlmad: I suspect you are ok though hun:hugs: was Connors bleeding anything like this?


----------



## coral11680

Hi Lupine, how are you?


----------



## mothercabbage

with connor it was hardly anything compared to this..i just dont know what to think and as for a scan on thursday in york...hmmm well my dating scan is a week on thurs in SELBY...so why cant i just get a scan there today, i have two friends on FB who had their 20 wek scans there today!!! not like they dont have the epuipment!!!:growlmad:
anyway we shall see....going to try to get a sleep with connor now, while OH gets home, when is tink due back from her scan?? xx


----------



## poppy666

MC so glad things are looking up sweetie and if you need me to drive up and take you for that scan let me know, i'll pop korben in the car and i'll be there :hugs:

Tink good luck n cant wait till you get back :happydance:

afm.................... feck all :haha:


----------



## coral11680

yeah that is annoying, even if baby is ok you need to know why you have bled. Get some rest sweety. I dont know when she will be back maybe 2.30 ish?


----------



## coral11680

hi Pops :hi: how are you?


----------



## poppy666

Yeah im good thanks :flower: 

Just looking at holidays again and waiting for Tink now i know MC ok lol, too much shite happened on this thread last few months be nice everything is ok now and we all get some luck x


----------



## coral11680

ooo where ya going? No summer holiday for me this year. Going to New York to see DH family in April for 3 weeks.

I know we def need some more bfp's too! its been too long.


----------



## coral11680

are you still opking?


----------



## poppy666

Ohhh you lucky bugger :haha: just Turkey for us, but something to look forward to if i dont get my BFP. No gave up to OPKing cos ive been getting a positive every week :shrug: just temping and waiting to see if af hurrys up, once i get that i can try the OPKs again x


----------



## coral11680

oh I see are you bd'ing at all?


----------



## poppy666

Did yesterday, but he in germany now till friday.. havnt entered into chart didnt see the point pfft...


----------



## coral11680

Turkey is nice though, nice and hot! When will you go?


----------



## poppy666

Probz July when my due date was to take my mind off it, looking forward when i find a good bargain :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Hello girls xx how are we doing today?? xxx

Mother, i am glad that u and dr suspected on hearing l/o heartbeat, good luck or 3pm hunny xxx

When is tink due back?? xxx

Hugs all round xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

good idea, I went there in July, what area do u want to go? I went Marmaris/ Ichmeler


----------



## poppy666

Hisoronu.. been there before its lovely, wasnt keen on marmaris when we went reminded me of Blackpool lol x

Afternoon Pheobe hope you n bubba are well :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

hi pheebs, waiting for tink, hope she is back before i have to leave to get the kids! :haha:


----------



## LEW32

Morning/afternoon all!

MC- so glad you feel things are ok and really hope you hear a clear HB at 3pm! Can't believe they are trying to make you wait until Thurs for a scan- ridiculous!

Tink- I guess girl- come back soon hun!!

@Coral, Poppy, babyd, phoebe, lupine, and everyone else- HI!!!!

I got my doppler over the weekend. First try all I could hear was what I think is the placenta...was so frustrated. I tried again and heard the HB for about 1 min or so- think I have a squirmy one in there! 
I will need to find out how to record when Tink gets back....no idea?!?


----------



## coral11680

yeah me neither i wasnt in marmaris i was on the edge of it in Icemeler, it was nice there


----------



## coral11680

Hi Lew, glad u hear HB, its hard to find out where they are at first I know where he/she is now and can find them almost right away.


----------



## poppy666

Yahhh Lew :happydance: it will get easier once it gets bigger then you'll have no problem at all finding it x


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Coral...i tried for 20 mins and gave up the first time. I was too high. My :baby: seems to hang out really low and to the right...

Any idea what time Tink is getting back? I want to see what she is having!!!!

Coral and Poppy- yay for summer vacations! My husbands family usually goes to the beach about 2 hours from our house every year...but they are going 2 weeks before my due date- not sure how 'fun' it will be in a hot crowded house when I am swollen and huge! So, probably won't go for very many days if any....


----------



## phoebe

Hi Lew i am the same as Coral, well for the most part lol. Have got a right wriggler too:haha::haha:. Glad u heard the h/b hunny xxx:cloud9:


----------



## LEW32

Oh and just found out my brand new nephew was born last night....Andrew Robert ... 8 lbs 11 ounces and 8 days overdue! :happydance:

She went fast....left her house at 10:20pm and baby was born at 11:41pm... a nurse had to deliver- I guess there wasn't even time to get a doc! :shock::headspin:


----------



## phoebe

Was talking to my mum earlier regarding finding out the sex of little one. I think i am gonna go traditional and wait til the end to find out. As i'm liking the surprise element of it all..........she says, but that could all change by the 11th or if we have a show off ding dong in there:haha::haha:


----------



## LEW32

Wow Phoebe- I give you credit if you can hold out...I am too impatient. Don't think I could muster up the willpower to not ask at my next scan....

The 11th is coming up SOON!!!


----------



## phoebe

YAY!!!!:happydance::happydance: I know Lew its gonna be a tough call :rofl::rofl:xxx


----------



## coral11680

thats great Lew congrats on the nephew!:baby::haha:

Phoebe yeah I wish I was patient enough but I'm obviously not!:haha:

Come on Tink where are you? no doubt stuck in traffic in the Dartford tunnel:haha:


----------



## coral11680

wonder if she took the car or mobility scooter :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

hello girlies...sorry i've been absent several days :nope: i haven't read through the posts yet. i'll try to get to that this morning, but i just wanted to check-in quickly and let you all know i'm still here. dh and i ended up having a huge row before he left town. :cry: it was awful. :sad1: it's taken us all weekend to get back to any sense of normalcy. dh always throws out that he doesn't want to have a baby when we argue like that too. he doesn't mean it, but he knows how much it hurts me to say that, so i told him we'd stop trying then. i don't know yet what this all really means. we may go back to ntnp :cry: i can't take the ups and downs of this much longer and dh freaks out whenever we argue or if he gets stressed out. i still haven't ovulated yet. i think it's just been the stress of the argument, but sometimes i have a longer cycle too, so it could just be that. my opk was positive on saturday, so i thought i would have ovulated yesterday (and dh and i did bd yesterday too), but my temps didn't go up this morning. :shrug: so i don't know. maybe i'll ovulate today then. i guess i'll just have to wait til tomorrow to see. if we go back to ntnp, i'll still check in here girls...just maybe not as often. i'm so hurt by dh right now, and i don't want to keep going through this with him. i know what he wants. i know that if we don't have a baby, he will regret it. he was like this about getting married tho too. he's one of those men that have to be pushed to do even what he wants b/c he gets all caught up in the "what ifs" and anxious about the unknowns. he even says about himself that he's slow to get fully into something but once he's there, he's totally committed. it's true. i guess we're still in that "slow to get started" phase. :sad1: i thought we were out of it after the wedding, but i guess not. :cry: i don't know. i don't know what will happen over the next couple of weeks. i'm just so discouraged right now. our house in SC sold. we can start looking for a bigger house now. dh started talking about it, and i just don't want to if it means not being able to plan for a nursery :cry: anyway, i'll stop whining now. :sad1: i have to work a few hours this afternoon, then of course all day tomorrow. i missed you girls over the weekend :hugs: i have to go read back now...


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> wonder if she took the car or mobility scooter :rofl:

My thoughts exactly, when u mentioned the tunnel:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## phoebe

Oh PK i am so sorry ur having such a horrid time hun. Big hugs to u :hugs::kiss::hug::hug::kiss::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

oh PK so sorry hunni, you really are having a rough time lately. People say stuff they dont mean in arguments and it really hurts:cry: 
Big hugs hunni:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> hello girlies...sorry i've been absent several days :nope: i haven't read through the posts yet. i'll try to get to that this morning, but i just wanted to check-in quickly and let you all know i'm still here. dh and i ended up having a huge row before he left town. :cry: it was awful. :sad1: it's taken us all weekend to get back to any sense of normalcy. dh always throws out that he doesn't want to have a baby when we argue like that too. he doesn't mean it, but he knows how much it hurts me to say that, so i told him we'd stop trying then. i don't know yet what this all really means. we may go back to ntnp :cry: i can't take the ups and downs of this much longer and dh freaks out whenever we argue or if he gets stressed out. i still haven't ovulated yet. i think it's just been the stress of the argument, but sometimes i have a longer cycle too, so it could just be that. my opk was positive on saturday, so i thought i would have ovulated yesterday (and dh and i did bd yesterday too), but my temps didn't go up this morning. :shrug: so i don't know. maybe i'll ovulate today then. i guess i'll just have to wait til tomorrow to see. if we go back to ntnp, i'll still check in here girls...just maybe not as often. i'm so hurt by dh right now, and i don't want to keep going through this with him. i know what he wants. i know that if we don't have a baby, he will regret it. he was like this about getting married tho too. he's one of those men that have to be pushed to do even what he wants b/c he gets all caught up in the "what ifs" and anxious about the unknowns. he even says about himself that he's slow to get fully into something but once he's there, he's totally committed. it's true. i guess we're still in that "slow to get started" phase. :sad1: i thought we were out of it after the wedding, but i guess not. :cry: i don't know. i don't know what will happen over the next couple of weeks. i'm just so discouraged right now. our house in SC sold. we can start looking for a bigger house now. dh started talking about it, and i just don't want to if it means not being able to plan for a nursery :cry: anyway, i'll stop whining now. :sad1: i have to work a few hours this afternoon, then of course all day tomorrow. i missed you girls over the weekend :hugs: i have to go read back now...

Aww PK im sorry and can feel your upset :hugs: just take sometime out and spend it with your dh and family, start talking about the new house, but also tell him your feelings about your heart not being in it if it dont entail having a nursery :kiss: its your life too and you got to find a compromise that your both happy with... we be here when your ready sweetie :hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello Ding Dongs!

Sorry for delay, had to have a quick stop off to buy a ........

PINK photo frame to announce it to the family :happydance:

:pink::cloud9::wohoo:

Photo shortly, OMG I'm sooooooooo made up :) xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Dammit i was wrong :haha: woohoooo little girly ding dong :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hello Ding Dongs!
> 
> Sorry for delay, had to have a quick stop off to buy a ........
> 
> PINK photo frame to announce it to the family :happydance:
> 
> :pink::cloud9::wohoo:
> 
> Photo shortly, OMG I'm sooooooooo made up :) xxxxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::pink::pink::pink:
WOOHOO TINK!!!!!so pleased for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

I was right, woooooooohhooooooooo, little girl ding dong!!!!!

I'm so chuffed for you Tink, i'm over the moooooooooooon!!!! Pink pink pink pink 

:happydance: :yipee: :headspin::wohoo:


----------



## babydream

Pk, sorry hun things are not going right, i would be hugely hurt if my dh said something like that. I hope you can work it out, i really do. We're here for you anytime xxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Yay :yipee: I was right!!


----------



## Damita

Sorry to hear about your DH, PK :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Damita

lupinerainbow said:


> MC- Glad to hear they suspect to hear the hb, and its not too long till scan now! :hugs:
> Tink- Goodluck! I'm going with girl for you and for coral :thumbup: :hugs:
> Damita-Goodluck with testing on wednesday will keep everything crossed for you :hugs:
> Hey other dingdongs :wave: hope you are doing well!
> ASFM- I need to update FF but i am like 2/3 dpo now :happydance:
> 
> xxxxx

Thanks, bloody hate driving as it is.. why do we have to do driving tests again?

Glad to hear that they might of heard a heartbeat MC :hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

omg omg yay yay:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:pink::pink::pink::pink:
So happy for you! I was right:winkwink::haha:


----------



## coral11680

need to hear all bout it tink!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydream

Ahhhhh, needed some good news!!! And Claire just text me, all good!! But she'll tell the story xx


----------



## coral11680

Great news about Claire:happydance: can't wait to hear phew xx


----------



## coral11680

tink hurry up can't wait to hear all about it !!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: oh and see little pink :baby: ding dong! xxxxx:awww:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh great news Baby dream :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydream

I just poas in a cup for an opk but my pee is very light, that's okay isn't it???? It says to reduce fluid intake for 2hours before testing. I did, but don't usually drink a lot, actually i don't drink enough fluids at all, ever. Would it effect the test??


----------



## LEW32

OMg- yay! I knew it! :pink: ding dong baby awwwwwwwwwwww
:awww:
Pix please tink!!!!!!!

Pk- so so so sorry to hear what you are going through with DH...:hug: hun and hope you guys sort it out soon. 

Damita- driving test can be so stressful- good luck and fx for you!


----------



## poppy666

Im not a great drinker either Babydream should be fine :thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

babyd it might, but if you havent drank or peed in 2 hours it should be ok! what is the result?


----------



## babydream

Lew, i'm just having a navel orange and i can see your siggy :haha: Although it still says that your next scan is 06 January 2011. When is the next scan?????


----------



## LEW32

LOL babyd- so cute! Thanks :)

No idea when my next scan is....my next doc appt is Feb 16th...guessing I will get info to book my 20 week scan at that appt. 
Hoping sometime around the first week in March though!

Little peed off at DH....he is going to see the new baby without me! He is going at lunch today and I cant leave work- its way too far to the hossy and I have meetings...:growlmad::brat:


----------



## babydream

ohhh sorry i forgot to congratulate on your new nephew!!! now that's mean, it should be a thing to do together in my opinion. Can't you go together tonight after work???


----------



## LEW32

yeah, I was annoyed. He said he can't tonight...we are having a big party at our house this weekend and he has been busy every night trying to get all the painting done in our downstairs ( we had a huge flood in our house 4 months ago and we are finally close to finishing the rebuild so our house is NORMAL again). 

Anyway, I sorta see his point, but am mad he is going without me....he made the plans without even trying to workout a time I can go...sometimes he really grates my nerves!


----------



## babydream

hmmm, men!!!!


My opk is negative, not as dark as last nights but i'm usually better in the evenings so i'll see what that looks like tonight. fx


----------



## LEW32

I fixed my siggy for ya babydream :)


----------



## LEW32

yeah, trying doing the opk later tonight babyd and hold that pee!?


----------



## coral11680

oh no Lew what a bummer :growlmad: Would of been nice to go another time together.

Baby fx its pos tonight!:thumbup:


----------



## LEW32

Ok Coral...I am 1 for 1 and think you are also having a girl...when's your u/s again?


----------



## coral11680

I go next Friday the 11th, same day as Phoebe:happydance:


----------



## LEW32

:happydance: so exciting! wish mine was closer....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:flower: well hello again :flower:

Sorry guys, had husband back for a little while and kids all over excited :haha:

Piccys :happydance: Although I didn't get a 4d one, little ding dong had squished herself flat up against the placenta :haha: so cute, she had her arms round it, stroking it :rofl: :cloud9:

Its very good there, the sonographer checked, checked again, and triple checked showing me the bits (3lines) Everything else looking fine. All bits present and correct :happydance:

I love my little girl :cloud9:

Soooooooooo happy that MC has good news also :hugs:x
 



Attached Files:







img004.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 13









img005.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC- Glad you feeling positive about it, will hear the results of your next hb monitoring soon now :thumbup: The fact that your &#8216;emergency&#8217; scan is not till Thursday is really bad but hopefully it just means they are obviously not too concerned which is good :hugs: 
Coral- Hey :wave: I&#8217;m pretty good thanks having nice relaxed cycle this time :thumbup: sorry only just replying only just come back on again :blush: I think you having a girl too :D
Lew- :wohoo: for finding heartbeat! Congrats on your new nephew :cloud9: Aww sorry he is going without you he should have at least asked you first :(
Pheobe- You must have some serious will power to wait, I am too impatient I would want to find out as soon as possible :haha: I think its gonna be a little boy though :D
PK- :hugs: I wondered where you had got to- sorry things are so tough for you at the moment, maybe ntnp for a cycle or two will do you good if things are strained with DH especially as its getting you both down so much!- hope you work things out soon :hugs:
Tink- :wohoo: :happydance: I knew it was a girl, I am so happy for you :cloud9: :happydance: :wohoo: Aww princess ding dong :cloud9: She is so cute! What a funny little girl you have there :D does she have a name yet? 
Damita- Yea I know I haven&#8217;t even got to that point yet as I have a fear of other cars whilst driving which is really not helpful :dohh: I&#8217;m sure you will do just fine! Just try to relax :hugs:
Babydream- Thanks hun, that&#8217;s brilliant news :wohoo: Goodluck for +OPK :hugs:
All of you- Oo I forgot to tell you I am getting married sooner than planned (I think), OH and his family are gonna arrange it and then just tell me on the day, we just getting married with close family and 2 of our friends there and then just gonna come back to our house and have chinese after as we not really big on parties and we don&#8217;t have much money and we gonna have proper wedding in 5-10 years when we can afford it properly and (hopefully) have a few of our children there too :cloud9:

xxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Tink, so happy, bet the family are over the moon! was they shocked that you went!?:haha:

Lovely pics awwww cute:baby: tink :awww: glad you had a good experience there. I can't wait to go now. So why didnt you get the 4d because the baby was behind placenta? oh and is it on the left or right?


----------



## coral11680

Hi Lupine :hi:
Glad you have decided about the wedding, good idea:thumbup: Can't wait to hear when it is!:haha: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Placenta was actually posterior so I have no idea what the first scan woman was on about :rofl: it was almost central so no help there I'm afraid lol I said about how i seem to get the heartbeat there now too and she said it could have moved as my womb has grown and ding dong likes to snuggle up to it cause it soft and warm :awww: I just said don't worry about the 4d pic cause bubba kept wiggling out the way every time she went to take the pic and it was very blurred and more of a placenta with limbs :rofl: pretty amazing to take a look though! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right now to read back to see what you have all been up too (now the hype has calmed down in the household) :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

oh i see posterior like me. Oh so you did get to look at 4d but didnt get any pics? Oh ok, I can't wait. I bet you can't wait to shop for pink now!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes she switched over to 4d a few times, just didn't get a pic. I kinda wish I had got one now, even if it was just a placenta with limbs :rofl: At the time I was just like, oh ok, not to worry, I think I was spaced out with the whole girl revelation :haha: 

Pops, sorry this cycle still seems fecked up and husband isn't even here to do anything :hugs:

PK, really sorry that you and DH are fighting again. Sending lots of hugs :hug: :hugs: :hug: I don't really know what to say, just that I hope he comes round for good this time x

Lew, so glad you found the heartbeat! Its very tricky at first, but like the others said you will find it easier the bigger your bubba gets. Mine was very very low for a long time, literally on the top of my pubic bone. The recording lead you get with it may or may not work. I tried plugging it into the mic socket on the comp, then using the sound recorder on the comp to record. That's how you are meant to do it, but it didn't work for me. I eneded up plugging it into an Ipod speaker then recording it on the comp (same program sound recorder but it used the comps internal mic) x

Babydream FX you get a positive soon! x

Lupine, I like the sound of your wedding plans. It will be lovely for you to take the time to plan the sort of wedding you really want but to still get married soon. x

Thanks for sharing the excitement with me girls :hugs:

Now I await MC's update. Hope your ok honey, thinking of you x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr all well been the gym today needed the exercise after not doing them over the weekend well af is still no her so fx for me x x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

FX you will get a BFP soon caz, when are you testing? x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> MC so glad things are looking up sweetie and if you need me to drive up and take you for that scan let me know, i'll pop korben in the car and i'll be there :hugs:
> 
> Tink good luck n cant wait till you get back :happydance:
> 
> afm.................... feck all :haha:

awwwwwwwwww thats sweet of you poppy!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs: OH says if i want to go he will take the day off, but as i have a scan for a week on thursday booked and ive clearly heard the baby is A ok today im going to wait for 10th feb scan...awww thanks for the offer though!! xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

So you heard the heartbeat better this afternoon MC? xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

yes tink(who is TEAM PINK):happydance: we both clearly heard baby this afternoon, probably as i left connor in the waiting room with daddy!! :haha: satisfied with that until scan on 10th feb, but will keep that "emergency" app, just incase something brews again...xx


----------



## phoebe

Hi Mother i am so relieved for u hun, so glad u got to hear the h/b better this time, phew!!!! U have a nawty little ding dong in there:haha: hope ur feeling much better now xxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm so pleased MC :hugs: Will keep up the prayers for you and your baby ding dong :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

cabbage, so glad you heard :baby: this time, thats great. I'm sure all will be fine hun:hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!

I've not been around for the last day or so because i went away to Edinburgh for the night with my MIL and SIL, it was good fun!

Wow you guys have a rollercoaster ride while i've been away though. . . i can't remember everything but i just want to say:
MC im glad everything is ok with baby, get plenty rest and look after yourself until your scan a week on Thursday *hugs*
Tink I am thrilled with your PINK news and the pictures of your princess are beautiful!
Coral and Phoebe i can't wait for your gender scans now!!!
PK sorry your having a terrible time, wish i could make things easier for you but don't give up cos you will be a fantastic mother again sweetie *hugs*
Damita good luck for your driving test!
Lew congratulations on the birth of your nephew :) and finding lo hb :)
Poppy sorry your cycle is still a bit erratic but don't you give up either as you will also be a brilliant mother again one day very soon!
Hopefulus and Caz good luck for testing soon, i want to see bfp's!!!
Amy and Ladybeautiful good luck for O, go catch that egg 
Lupine exciting news about getting married, it doesn't matter how you end up doing it it will still be the happiest day of your life and i wish you all the best sweetie!
If i have missed anyone out then i am really sorry, you all know i love ya's but hey i've only got a pea size brain wen it comes to remembering things lol

Afm im 9dpo and haven't tested last 2 days due to being away, im going to try hold my pee and test tonight (it won't be til about 9pm) then every morning now til bfp or af x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooooooh 9dpo Jenny, :dust: on your test! I was wondering where you was, and whether you were testing. Everything crossed! so what you'll test in about an hour? :) x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Yeah Tink i want to wait til 9pm but i need to pee so bad im not sure im gona be able to hold it lol 
Im not feeling hopeful this cycle, i have a pain in my right lower abdo especially if i bend down. . . starting to worry i may have something wrong in there and thats why ttc has been unsuccessful so far!? Might think about going to Doctors if this cycle doesn't end well but FX i won't need to!!!
Congrats again hunni you must be on top of the world with your news today, brought a tear to my eye :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

It brought a tear to my eye too :haha: :awww: 

I didn't have any type of feeling on my BFP cycle and had some pains like your describing......could be implantation.....oOOOOOOOOOOOOH fingers tightly crossed x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Tink :)
Im still holding it. . . roll on 9pm cos i think im gona burst haha x


----------



## coral11680

oh Jenny I so hope you get your bfp!!!! but remember 9dpo is still early so dont panic! xxx
Tink I'm still smiling about your news so happy for you! Can't wait to shop with you for pink!!!! so exciting! How did hubby react?:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

just seen you've changed you sig Tink:happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Jenny :hugs: you'll be one hell of a mummy too sweetie... nice to hear you had fun in Edinburgh too, 9dpo at last one person gonna poas everyday :happydance: excited muchly :haha:

Im not gonna give up just sit back till something happens xx

MC Offer there anytime you need it sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

I won't panic Coral (yeah right who am i kidding) i have had quite a few coffees today and pee'd a million times so i keep telling myself there is no point in testing tonight but im still gona do it, can't help myself!
Thanks Poppy, i'll just need to figure out how to post the piccy's once i have POAS to feed your addiction while things settle for you x


----------



## coral11680

oh yes Jenny you better figure it out, we need to squint at pics!!!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Upload pic to photobucket ( if no account register its free) Then copy the img code ( you will see it at the side of your uploaded picture).

Come on here and where you type a message just look to the top ( You will see a little envelope, click on that & clear whatever is in the box and paste img code) Press submit message then :thumbup:

Hope i explained that properly :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, lets set a date after your scan so we can go silly over the 'coloured' newborn stuff :haha: x

Jenny, can't you do it now? :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Or you can just click the paperclip and upload directly from the comp? x


----------



## coral11680

Yeah lets meet up the week after my scan:happydance: even if we just buy an outfit to celebrate!:thumbup:

Jenny I too just click paperclip and upload from my comp


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Or you can just click the paperclip and upload directly from the comp? x

Oooooooooooooooo do tell me the bloody easy way of uploading? ive been doing it the hard way havnt i?? :cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes lets book it up :happydance: x


----------



## caz & bob

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> FX you will get a BFP soon caz, when are you testing? x

tomorrow if af doesn't show x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes I was the same Pops, I used to use photobucket. Just click on reply, then click on the paperclip icon. You upload the photo direct from your comp and select attach x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Ok i'll test now and try upload pic x


----------



## poppy666

ahhh just done it, so if you want bigger you'd have to go through photobucket :happydance: thanks xx


----------



## Hopes314

so happy for you tink! a GIRL congrats!!

and mc im so glad to hear that baby is ok in there! i cant believe they call it an "emergency scan" and scheduled it for thursday. hopefully you wont need that. either way, they need to find out why the bleeding! but sooo glad baby is fine in there i was so worried!


and yay for testers!


----------



## coral11680

Poppy, u silly sausage, doing it the hard way! you may need to resize images if they too big though.

Go on Jenny get pissing!:haha:

Hi hopes, how are you hun :hi:

Tink what day do u want to meet? Did you mean book the baby expo? I forgot about that! Yes need to book. I think the Sunday will be best for me as DH is off so can watch the kids for me. I'll private mess u my mobile number so if u need to text me or anything. x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Ok so just tested and it's a pretty obvious a bfn but i'll try post the pic in next post so that i know how to do it in future x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks coral, in bed so will open private message tomorrow and text you mine x

Jen :hugs: but no being sad ok? It's sooooo early x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Woohoo i finally worked out how to post a pic, shame it wasn't a pic of a bfp lol
Then green handled test is an opk and blue is hcg, the opk actually has a visable line but you can't see it on the pic x


----------



## Jenny Penn

And don't worry Tink im not sad i know there is still plenty time, fingers crossed x


----------



## Hopes314

thanks for the pic jenny! i miss all the line squinting, we dont get lots of pics on here anymoree. glad you arent sad about the bfn, definitely early. i think my bfp was 11dpo, and it was faint on a dollar store, ic, and frer. at least you can use 2397234 ic's and not feel guilty no matter how early the testing is!

sometimes i get the poas urge still. i suppose it never goes away haha!

coral-hello! im doing well. not so itchy anymore. but it feels like morning sickness is coming backkk. i thought it was over with its been gone probly more than a week. cant wait for your gender scan!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well now that i know how to post pics i shall endulge you in some line squinting everday from now til either bfp or af but i shall do them in the am with fmu from tomorrow.
Night night Ding Dongs x


----------



## babydream

Hi girls,

Yes, Jenn, plenty of time it's very early hun xx

I did my opk and it's negative, i'll try to post a pic, i thought they were getting darker but i was wrong. My pee was very light again. Any tips what i should do tomorrow drinking wise???

I had a nice plan for tonight with nice dinner, running dh a bath and b'ding after but dh's car didn't start and he got stuck in London waiting for RAC since 8pm. I'm so pissed off and i feel so sorry for him, it's cold and late and he's tired and had a bad day at work. OOOohhh, he just rang to say he's on the way now, phew, finally, hope i still get my goods tonight.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0675.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hopes314

babydream-hopefully this will be a normal cycle! just keep opking around the same time and same amount of fluids so its an accurate comparison. otherwise.. i guess just wait :( it seems like ALL of us are ALWAYS waiting! ugh


----------



## Damita

:hugs: Jenny


----------



## coral11680

dont worry Jenny keep testing daily though:thumbup: glad u figured out the pics we love seeing them!

Babyd I'm not sure. They did seem to be getting darker then on cd13 went very light again? Do you even O that early? I suggest pee when you get up and maybe a cup of tea then try not to drink again for a couple of hours? Maybe one more small drink and pee then wait maybe test around 1 or 2pm

Ok Tink x

Hi Hopes, I still get nausea on and off but it has got a lot better:hugs:

Hey Damita, are you nervous for your driving test? Good luck its wednesday right?


----------



## mrsamyrach

booooooo bloody hell look artt the time lol

well here goes tmi time just had a shag and i have the most well gunge stuck to me like clear snot im soooooo hoping its the duck egg this months and last

so where is all the dirty bitches xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all, all is well here just :sick: to report which is a crap but GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD sign!:happydance:
:hugs: for the :bfn: jenny but 9dpo is early and i got my first proper line at 11 dpo...so :dust: and luck for testing again xx
@babydream...i see even though you had a stressfull night you still got :spermy: thats my girl!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:
hopes my sickness keeps coming for a few days then fecking off too, maybe its going?? FXd that it fecks off for us both soon..:hugs:
poppy you are a star, i will keep you in mind if i need you i will let you know xxx:hugs:
tink, coral and all other dingdongs :wave: n :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

congrats on the onion tink...lol thats a fecking big onion!!! x


----------



## mothercabbage

wheres mi dum dum??? you ok phoebe?? :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes Amy, TMI :rofl: Seriously, looking at your chart your temps seem to be evening out for out, but your monitor is still on low? is that usual? FX for eggy x

Hopes, so glad your itching is better, bet it was driving you insane! :hugs: x

Babydream, you seem to be on a mission this month and I like it :happydance: x

MC :wave: loving the morning sickness! :happydance: :haha: you know what i mean ;) yes let it carry on tiny bit longer, maybe just till your scan huh? x

Coral, up to you, how are you fixed the week after your scan? If your not up to much we could have a little pre baby show meet up for coffee and a few baby shops? x

ASFM I am still up in the clouds pondering on the revelation of my little girl in there.......


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know, its them genetically modified vegetables again :rofl: I looked up the size and Im going with a grapefruit, since I'm obsessed by them at the mo :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

MC Great news about the sickness 'keep it coming' :haha: :hugs:

Tink your one lucky pup having a girl :happydance:

afm tireddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddapart from that ermmmmmmmmmm dunno lol CP high up but CM sticky so THATS NICE :haha:


edited Ooooooooooooooooo and FF just put crosshairs in my chart but feck knows why pfft


----------



## coral11680

Hi ding dongs! :hi:

Amy good luck this cycle!

Cabbage sorry you feel :sick: I do too today, yuck, but yes its a good sign everything is well:thumbup:

Tink, Yeah I'm not busy the week after. We could go for a coffee etc or go for a pub lunch or something? Still smiling for you that you got your baby girl:happydance: How did DH react to the news?

Hi everyone else :hi:


----------



## coral11680

hi pops, I think FF put crosshairs because u got the poss opk then after have had mostly elevated temps, maybe you did O?:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Well if i did OV it will take a miracle cos i only DTD once and those :spermy: didnt stop in that occassion, plus i think it was Saturday night i got that positive not Sunday.

Plus ovulating 3 days after a positive OPK 72hrs?? its not possible :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

I dunno its hard to say. The opks are prob not accurate because your body is still adjusting. I would just keep temping, why dont you take an opk today just to see?


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i'll buy some later and take after 2pm.. im just doing as you say temp and dis-regard chart x


----------



## coral11680

you should order loads of IC so you dont waste too much money. I thought you had them. xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think its possible you have O'd Pops, you never know?! FX. I know I am one lucky woman, next cycle you will have to copy everything I did (if you have another cycle) It would be so lovely for you to get your girl :awww: x

Coral, now you mention lunch I am fancying that very much :haha: I'm quite big on food now, be nice to have a chat n stuff. I brought a pink frame for the scan picture, and wrapped it up. When husband and kids came in I gave it to them to open, kids didn't know about the scan so it was a nice surprise. DH has just been walking around with a big grin on his face, and has been in his element telling everyone about his daughter :awww: x


----------



## poppy666

Aww Tink that was a lovely thing to do with photo frame, i can just imagine your DH walking around on :cloud9: bless him x


----------



## coral11680

oh tink thats so cute :awww: That was a lovely idea to do it that way x have you been discussing names? Yeah lunch it is then!:haha: We could go Willow Farm , or The dog and partridge in Stifford? any ideas? x


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> wheres mi dum dum??? you ok phoebe?? :hugs:

HELLO DUM DUM I IS HERE!!! :haha::haha:XXXXXXXXXXXX 
i have missed my dum dum xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Good morning all xxxx:hi::hi::hi::hi:
How are we all today?? Congrats on the grapefruit Tink hehe!! xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well willow farm is just round the corner from me, but I haven't been to the dog n partridge for ages. I dunno, I'm not good with decisions :haha: where have you been lately that's nice and I'll trust your judgement :) 

Same goes with names, not good with decisions at all. We did talk a little then gave up, suggestions gratefully received. This could be interesting at the baby show Coral....:haha: do you have all day? :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Dum Dum :wave: x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning Dum Dum :wave: x

Howdy Tink x:howdy::howdy:


----------



## coral11680

morning Phoebe! :hi:

Tink oh no we sound too similar I'm awlful at decisions too! :haha: Well, actually I've been to both recently they were both nice. Lets do Willow farm!! ok I did it I made the decision. Baby show will be funny with us two! :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Today i am mostly wanting some pancakes. That is my random statement for today, was dreaming about them last nite, and now i need them :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wacko: Could be a LONG day :rofl: good thing I'm not planning on buying a lot :haha: Ok, willow farm sounds good to me :thumbup: I'm hungry for it now :haha: x

:coolio: Hows it going Phoebes? x


----------



## coral11680

:haha:Do you have the stuff you need to make them phoebe? mmmmm make me some:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Now THERE'S an idea Phoebe!!!!!!! mmmmmmmmmm pancakes........me likey........


----------



## coral11680

I'm not planning on buying anything but might if its a good deal. Will be nice to just look around and coo at all the babies:haha:


----------



## phoebe

Indeed i do have the stuff, but no lemons lol, so will have to get some. Other than that i am tickety boo, been getting some achey pains around pelvic area. But that must be things stretching for ding dong. Had a good listen to :baby: i dont half have a wriggler in there hehe!! Nearly deafened me, sounds like he/she is trying to kick doppler away!! App my mum said i was a right wriggler, so who knows what i am carrying. Caught my o/h reading my preggo mags last nite, well i did blatantly plant then on sofa dead casual like:winkwink: on an article about dtd whilst pg. Bless him as he's gone a bit squeamish. Thinks he'll hurt me or ding dong, well he is in the know now and horizontal jogging is back on the menu!!!!!:yipee::yipee: he also mentioned the baby show that ur going to, so may even see u both up there:thumbup: now i must decide whether to make pancakes or do some:laundry::dishes:and general housework lol xxx


----------



## coral11680

oh you need lemons pheebs! I want them now! not sure I have plain flour though think I only have self raising? 
DTD while preg doesnt bother DH at all! I wish it did:haha:
I'm doing washing in between going on here!
My baby is a wriggler too! its so loud when they kick isn't it!:haha: naughty :baby: ding dongs!


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> oh you need lemons pheebs! I want them now! not sure I have plain flour though think I only have self raising?
> DTD while preg doesnt bother DH at all! I wish it did:haha:
> I'm doing washing in between going on here!
> My baby is a wriggler too! its so loud when they kick isn't it!:haha: naughty :baby: ding dongs!

Well now that he's officially seen its ok, i'll be pestered now hehe!!! I think i have set myself a mission now and NEED to get some lemons before i do owt else lol. Yes its deafening when they kick, but i love it though:cloud9: xx


----------



## phoebe

Hasta la vista, i will be back. The need for lemons is too huge to bear:haha: see u chicks soon. hugs xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Let us know Phoebes, or if DH decides against it come with us.....wonder if they have mobility scooters for hire :rofl: Think were decided on Sunday (right Coral/Louise? :haha:)

I have the same magazine Phoebe, although DH doesn't seem too worried :haha: My problem is my DH like's small boobs.......and mine are like great giant udders :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

When life gives you lemons.......squirt em on ya pancakes :haha: Enjoy Phoebe, I shall partake in the pancake making myself in a bit x


----------



## coral11680

yeah we are going on the Sunday. Come along Phoebe!
OOO I want pancakes now:brat:


----------



## coral11680

sod it I'll try with the selfraising flour what harm can it do!:haha: I have lemon juice too:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I wouldn't have thought it would make a lot of difference coral, go try :) I have lemon juice in the cupboard also mmmm x


----------



## coral11680

making them now and eating as i do nom nom, yummmmmyyyy


----------



## mothercabbage

bacon and cheese toastie....was yum now i feel sick lol....baby show sounds good i feel left out!! :cry: 
dum dum looks like you started a lemon pancake trend here..:haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

i dunno tinmk i ovd cd 18 2 months ago on soy didnt ov last month monitor stopped on high for 18 days

im really hoping cos if not ill scream xxx


----------



## coral11680

cabbage you can come if you fancy coming to London!! Or there is one in May in Birminham. 
I feel sick now too. Too many pancakes, think I had 7!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I had three and I'm stuffed.....although I have left more mixture out there to make more once they go down :haha: mmmmmmmmmmmmmm nom nom nom 

MC no fair we all live so far apart, wish we could all go together! If anyone else fancies taking a trip to London the more the merryer! I'll get the Ding Dong scooter kitted out :rofl:


----------



## Damita

I want pancakes and I have everything in so might make some.. yum yum!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af got me so on to another cycle my lp was 12 is that ok this cycle im taking v b6 folic acid and 3 glasses or decaff green tea x x x x


----------



## phoebe

Hello i is back hehe!! And i am pancaked out :haha::haha:


----------



## phoebe

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls af got me so on to another cycle my lp was 12 is that ok this cycle im taking v b6 folic acid and 3 glasses or decaff green tea x x x x

Boooo!! sorry af got u caz:nope: good luck for next cycle lovely.Hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> bacon and cheese toastie....was yum now i feel sick lol....baby show sounds good i feel left out!! :cry:
> dum dum looks like you started a lemon pancake trend here..:haha:

Maybe we should get a ding dong mini-bus and do a tour!! A la max n paddy:haha::haha: DING DONGS ON THE ROAD TO NOWHERE!!! HOOT HOOT!! xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry af got ya Caz :hugs: yes 12 days is ok honey, keep up with the supplements and it may get even longer. :dust: for your new cycle x

Phoebe, love it :) lets do it :happydance: I love an adventure. Now who's got a campervan? Ding dang do!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Jenny Sorry for bfn :hugs: still early yet though goodluck!
Caz Sorry for AF just remember its one cycle closer to your bfp :hugs:
Babydream & Amy's Eggs- STOP BEING LAZY AND GET OUT! :haha: :blush:
When is baby show? Is there a chance i will have a dingdong in my tummy by then? :haha: And please stop talking about pancakes you making me really want some but i don't even like them :dohh: :haha: 
Hmm nothing to report about me 
xxxxxx

zzzzz


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes you might have one in the oven Lupine, 20th Feb? How can you not like pancakes Lupine!!! mmmmmmmmm x


----------



## eesoja81

Hey, everyone! First off I want to say I'm sorry for not coming around for a while-we decided that I really needed to chill out @ TTC if I was ever going to become pregnant. Every month I'd try my damndest to not SS, but every month the same thing-over and over. It was just too much. On top of it, work is just now finally slowing down after the holidays, just in time for the wedding rush! I need(ed) to focus on my health and my family. I hope all is well with all of you! I've missed you all so much! Tink-a girl! How excited you must be:thumbup: Anyways, I'll try my best to hop on and chat (no one is on here right now :shrug:) and send my fair share of :dust: Miss and love you all-take care :flower:


----------



## phoebe

My pram has come woohoo!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:
Just hope i like it now :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: eesoja.....hope your ok sweety.....xx


----------



## phoebe

eesoja81 said:


> Hey, everyone! First off I want to say I'm sorry for not coming around for a while-we decided that I really needed to chill out @ TTC if I was ever going to become pregnant. Every month I'd try my damndest to not SS, but every month the same thing-over and over. It was just too much. On top of it, work is just now finally slowing down after the holidays, just in time for the wedding rush! I need(ed) to focus on my health and my family. I hope all is well with all of you! I've missed you all so much! Tink-a girl! How excited you must be:thumbup: Anyways, I'll try my best to hop on and chat (no one is on here right now :shrug:) and send my fair share of :dust: Miss and love you all-take care :flower:

Hi Erin :hi::hi::hi:
Its great to see u hun. Have missed u, thought u fell off the planet:haha: Hope to properly catch up with u soon lovely :hugs::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

what pram you get dum dum?? pics?? x


----------



## phoebe

its the obaby zezu Dum dum xx


----------



## mothercabbage

ohhhh i like!!! :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Just hope i like it now lol. O/h has just bought it in for the royal unpacking hehehe


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> ohhhh i like!!! :happydance:

Cool :haha::happydance: it does come in funky colours too, and u can buy a buggy board as well xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooooooh I love it Phoebe! I can't wait to buy mine, but I'm trying to hold off :rofl:

Easoja!!!!!!!!!! missed you honey :hugs: I too look forward to catching up with you properly also x


----------



## phoebe

Arent u getting a quinny Tink? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes I think we are, had a play with one in mothercare the other week. Looking out on ebay for a bargain, I know i wont use it a lot, but want the carrycot to make it a proper pram at first......hows the unpacking going? :) x


----------



## phoebe

I love love love it!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance::happydance: It is smucking fart:rofl::rofl::rofl: I am so pleased with it. Will have to pop it round my mum's for storage for now until :baby: ding dong arrives xxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

MC - so happy you and ding dong are okay! What a scare that must've been! I don't know if I could have stayed as calm as you seemed to be in the past couple of days. :hugs:

Tink's got PINK!!! LOL sorry MC I borrowed that rhyme from you... but woohooo!!! So happy for you tink... she's gonna be such a lovely little princess!! :kiss: I want a dainty little girl too secretly but there's too many girls already in OH's family, feel like I 'owe' them a boy or something :wacko:

eesoja - nice to see you on again! Was wondering where you had gone off too. Hope the reduced TTC and work pressures help you, your health and your family, hun :hugs:

Phoebs - stylish ride you got there for baby! :thumbup: I'm itching to start buying baby stuff but will hold off for another couple of months I think else we'll be bankrupt by time baby's here! :blush:

big :hi: and :hugs: to everyone, not staying long.... sis in law is visiting and taking care of preggo me so I'm gonna run off and be pampered and gossip a bit with her :) Lotsa luuurveee to ya'll ladies! :)

OH AND I'M JEALOUS some of you get to go to the baby show together... how fun it would be if we could all go in a big ding dong bunch!! Or at least just all be able to catch up in the real world someplace! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ugh soooooooooooooooooooooo tired..... im gonna make pancakes tomorrow thanks to you lot, dont have ingredients in so Asda here we come tomorrow :haha:

eesoja great to hear from you sweetie and we all missed you :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

hope everyone is doing well!

tink congrats on the grapefruitonion :)

eesoja:hugs:


well i have my drs appt at 545 ugh. i hate these ones they seem pointless. was funny reading everyones pages of posts about .. FOOD! hahah! i feel shaky and crappy today, dont want to eat ANYTHING. well gotta go to my appointment talk to you guys laterrr

oh and phoebe your stroller is lovely!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hope your app goes well hopes! x

LadyB, awww Thanks honey, I think I really wanted a girl. I didn't realise how much till she said it was pink then I cried :haha: x

Poppy, might have to join you with some more pancakes tomorrow, any excuse :haha: x

Phoebe, have you strapped a teddy in yet? well ya gotta test it :haha: x

New bump pic on the way :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Getting fatter :blush:
 



Attached Files:







17 week its a girl.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## caz & bob

tink love the bump hun awwwww x x x


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: loving the edited photo... Tink id advice staying off the pancakes your gonna be huge in another 10wks :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls

Eesoja nice to hear from you, glad you haven't forgot us!:hugs:

Hopes good luck at docs hun.

Ladyb enjoy being pampered hun!

Poppy mmmm pancakes they were delish might make more tomorrow too:haha:

Tink wow you really have popped now, that editing is cute!

Phoebe like the pram hun:thumbup: I'm still undecided about what one to get but will wait til after I go to America in April. I might snap a bargain up there.

Hi caz, cabs, who else, my brain is fried!:haha: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

My appointment went fine. This doctor was much more optimistic and pleasant than the last one. We heard the heart beat (not that i dont hear it every day :haha:) She said 169 bpm. I mentioned my itchiness and hives, she didnt have an explanation really but said if it happens again to come in righttt away not to go to regular doctor, that way she can see the reaction.

My urine test from today came back with "high ketones" and she seemed concerned about my not getting enough to drink and eat. I also still weigh like nothing apparently. She said I looked pale, and wanted to prescribe an anti-nausea medication, but I declined. She said sometimes people get one last bad bout of nausea around 12 weeks and that if I throw up anymore go in right away for fluids. Is high ketones really that bad? I just would prefer not to take any meds if I can get by ok without them.:dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

and tink that is QUITE the bump you have!!!


----------



## loveybear1

Poppy666, how have you been? you nappy post totally cracked me up. I am going to take my test tomorrow. It will be 14 days past IUI. I have been having period cramps for 4 days now. I think AF is about to rear her ugly head. What is wierd though, I started having cramps five days before AF is due but no back pain or breast pain. Breasts are just tender on the sides. I usually get the cramps about 2 days before AF but then again, maybe it is just the CLOMID! I will keep you posted. Take care and don't let Korben's nappys get to you lol!


----------



## loveybear1

CORAL11680 Your baby is BEAUTIFUL! Congrats!


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> My appointment went fine. This doctor was much more optimistic and pleasant than the last one. We heard the heart beat (not that i dont hear it every day :haha:) She said 169 bpm. I mentioned my itchiness and hives, she didnt have an explanation really but said if it happens again to come in righttt away not to go to regular doctor, that way she can see the reaction.
> 
> My urine test from today came back with "high ketones" and she seemed concerned about my not getting enough to drink and eat. I also still weigh like nothing apparently. She said I looked pale, and wanted to prescribe an anti-nausea medication, but I declined. She said sometimes people get one last bad bout of nausea around 12 weeks and that if I throw up anymore go in right away for fluids. Is high ketones really that bad? I just would prefer not to take any meds if I can get by ok without them.:dohh:

Hi Hopes, glad app went well. High ketones does mean ur not taking in much nutrients and can become dehydrated, it can become a big concern to u and baby if left, at very worst it could compromise u both. Its quite a big concern if i went in to ketosis being a diabetic. Its also what i am constantly checked for at dmw. So i'd imagine it could affect a normal person like urself too. And dont quote me on this but it could also mean ur also at risk of gestational diabetes. I only really know about it from my aspect of things and potentially unsafe it could be for me. Tink would prob be best to advise on this being a general nurse. I hope i have not alarmed u at all, but please do try and eat and drink more. ARe u displaying any symptons? ie like fruity breath( like nail varnish smell) as u do seem to be very tired all the time xx

If u do end up being sick more, ur dr may want to put in an iv drip to try and stop the dehydration xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs! 

Hopes, yes its not good at all to have a lot of Ketones in your urine. It is a product of the body effectively 'eating itself' where no food supply is available (ie when you stave yourself) Having said that just skipping one meal could result in this, but it sounds to me that as you are feeling very tired, week, and shaky (and doc said you are pale also). This sounds much more like a chronic lack of eating and you should either a. accept the pills or b. make sure you are forcing down a balanced diet and taking your vits. I know you don't want to hurt the baby honey, but taking the pills is better for the baby and you than not being able to eat or drink properly. They are safe in pregnancy, especially at the end of the first trimester like you are. If you cannot bare to eat enough or take the tablets you MUST drink constantly, and get the vitamins down. FX this advice wont be needed and this horrible morning sickness goes away really soon. I bet you got a girly in there ;) xxxxx

Lovely bear, great to see you! let us know how the testing goes wont you? :hugs: x

Pops, yes I am bloody fat :haha: too late now, may as well eat the pancakes :rofl: mmm x


----------



## Hopes314

phoebe- thanks for the info! I really don't know much about these kinds of things other than what I hear in school, because I'm a pretty healthy person usually. I'm not sure I'm having any symptoms like the breath, but I've never paid attention? lol. You're right that I'm tired like all the time, I sleep probably 13+ hours a day and it never seems to be enough. Didn't think to mention that to Dr, I guess I never thought much of it. I just felt like my tiredness and nausea were just normal pregnancy stuff and I never worried about it much. I feel like I eat fairly often, its hard to believe that I am potentially not taking in as many calories as I am burning, hence the ketones. Hm. I told the dr. that and she just kept pushing the anti-nausea meds. I just said I'd come back for IV if I threw up more, then she shut up and left the meds alone lol.


----------



## Hopes314

Thanks tink! I guess what I'll do is try to pay close attention to how much I'm actually eating and keeping down (although I have yet to miss a single day of vitamins in like 8 months now! lol) I feel like I eat a LOT. Or at least a lot more than I used to pre-pregnancy anyway. I should have expected this kind of stuff to occur. I always get every symptom in the book for everything. If I don't feel like I'm improving I'll call dr. for the nausea meds and/or iv. I'm actually awake right now because I feel like crap and kept waking up throughout the night (its 330am here) But I dont feel like I'm having horrible nausea worse than anyone else on here? So I don't know. I'm pretty sure my body sucks at dealing with things.


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> phoebe- thanks for the info! I really don't know much about these kinds of things other than what I hear in school, because I'm a pretty healthy person usually. I'm not sure I'm having any symptoms like the breath, but I've never paid attention? lol. You're right that I'm tired like all the time, I sleep probably 13+ hours a day and it never seems to be enough. Didn't think to mention that to Dr, I guess I never thought much of it. I just felt like my tiredness and nausea were just normal pregnancy stuff and I never worried about it much. I feel like I eat fairly often, its hard to believe that I am potentially not taking in as many calories as I am burning, hence the ketones. Hm. I told the dr. that and she just kept pushing the anti-nausea meds. I just said I'd come back for IV if I threw up more, then she shut up and left the meds alone lol.

No problemo ducks x i can see where u think that this is all normal pg stuff. But like u it appears to me that this is a whole new world we have entered and the picture is far bigger than just ourselves now. And stuff that i never batted an eyelid at before has all new meanings now. Like Tink just explained ( much better than myself i might add lo) u really must attempt to eat and especially drink more. And possibly the anti sickness meds will help.I ended up on them too, like u i was pretty reluctant to use them, but boy on a couple of occ they bloody well saved me. And remember no dr worth their salt would prescribe anything that could harm either urself or little one xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Phoebe :hugs: 

Its slightly different in diabetics, when your body can't make use of the glucose you eat as energy (due to lac of insulin) it will burn fat stores. The waste product or this is Ketones. In cases of severe morning sickness, the body could use the glucose contained in food but the person is unable to eat them resulting in the same situation (the body gets energy from the fat stores and Ketones are produced as a waste product in the process) In both instances, large amounts of Ketones can result in acidosis (where the body is poisoned by the waste product 'Ketones') Which is the danger Phoebe is describing.

However since we know hopes is unable to eat very much, its is much more likely that the Ketones have been produced because she is unable to eat, not that she cannot break down the glucose she is eating, if you get me? So It shouldn't mean she is of a higher risk of gestational diabetes. Having said this that nail varnish breath can be a sign that the body does have a high amount of ketones floating around, so be on the look out for that anyway.

Apart from anything else, simple dehydration is harmful to you both....so

HOPES, ya gotta look after yourself now OK?! :haha: Awwwwww honey, sorry if I've come on strong too, but I wanted you to warn you and help you :hugs: x


----------



## Hopes314

tink dont say sorry! i'd rather you guys be real about these things! I'll make an effort to reallyyy eat and I'll keep an eye out to see if I'm improving or not. If not, I won't leave it more than another couple days before calling dr back and.. I guess.. just taking whatever meds/fluids she wants to stuff in me.


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hope your app goes well hopes! x
> 
> LadyB, awww Thanks honey, I think I really wanted a girl. I didn't realise how much till she said it was pink then I cried :haha: x
> 
> Poppy, might have to join you with some more pancakes tomorrow, any excuse :haha: x
> 
> Phoebe, have you strapped a teddy in yet? well ya gotta test it :haha: x
> 
> New bump pic on the way :happydance: x

Greetings Tink xx:hi:
Loving the bump, so cute lol. And dr Pheebs prescribes that one eats more pancakes!! Nom nom :haha: Pancakes are the order of the day/week for me. Nowt like having shrove tuesday everyday at the mo:rofl: And yes Eeyore has been strapped into the new wheels!! Looking most cute methinks :rofl::rofl: Funny thing about bumps, i saw a friend yesterday who i last met 2 wks ago. And he said crikey u have popped:yipee::yipee: bumptastic!!! All feeling more real now xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Awwwww hopes, do you know in my half asleep morning state I forgot your a student nurse, you know this....... :rofl: Opsy, ah well we all got a lesson from Dr Tink :haha: You have got your head screwed on, I just know I'm like you, I know the risks and whats going on, but I am a rotten patient. I never take my own blooming advice :haha:

Feel better soon honey. zzzzzzzzz :haha: I am not with it this morning at all x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning Phoebe :hugs:
> 
> Its slightly different in diabetics, when your body can't make use of the glucose you eat as energy (due to lac of insulin) it will burn fat stores. The waste product or this is Ketones. In cases of severe morning sickness, the body could use the glucose contained in food but the person is unable to eat them resulting in the same situation (the body gets energy from the fat stores and Ketones are produced as a waste product in the process) In both instances, large amounts of Ketones can result in acidosis (where the body is poisoned by the waste product 'Ketones') Which is the danger Phoebe is describing.
> 
> However since we know hopes is unable to eat very much, its is much more likely that the Ketones have been produced because she is unable to eat, not that she cannot break down the glucose she is eating, if you get me? So It shouldn't mean she is of a higher risk of gestational diabetes. Having said this that nail varnish breath can be a sign that the body does have a high amount of ketones floating around, so be on the look out for that anyway.
> 
> Apart from anything else, simple dehydration is harmful to you both....so
> 
> HOPES, ya gotta look after yourself now OK?! :haha: Awwwwww honey, sorry if I've come on strong too, but I wanted you to warn you and help you :hugs: x

Well thats me told too Hopes hehehe, think we've both been told off slightly by Dr Tink hehehe! xxxx But all advice is gratefully received so tyvm. Like i said i only know really from my perspective, so thanks for the heads up Tink xxx


----------



## Hopes314

hehe its ok tink, i dont remember much at all about ketones other than what's associated with diabetes. I doubt I ever learned anything about ketones in pregnancy specifically. (And if i did I'm sure i didnt care nearly as much to remember it as i do now lol)


----------



## phoebe

And ur right, peeps in the medical profession, be that drs, nurses, hcsws and the like are the worst patients in the world:rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Is that Dum dum i spot at the bottom of the page??? Mornings Dum dum xxx:hi::hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all.....hope your all well...sorry you feel so shitty hopes..it will pass soon im sure :hugs: stop talking of pancakes im going to PUUUUKKKKKEEEEEEEE :rofl::rofl: i do like them but im green today. it usually passes after a brew and some toast...but not had any yet....gotta go do some....:hugs: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> Is that Dum dum i spot at the bottom of the page??? Mornings Dum dum xxx:hi::hi:

morning :hugs:
hows mi dum dum....im a bit green and in the fog today...:wacko: :haha: xx


----------



## Hopes314

I actually have been thinking that the pancakes sound EXCELLENT! Every other wednesday morning husband and I go out for a breakfast date, and I usually get the same egg and cheese bagel thing every time, but I think today I'm going to get pancakes or a huge waffle.. like the kind with the fruit on it and all! The beginning of my eating like a cow I suppose :)


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> Is that Dum dum i spot at the bottom of the page??? Mornings Dum dum xxx:hi::hi:
> 
> morning :hugs:
> hows mi dum dum....im a bit green and in the fog today...:wacko: :haha: xxClick to expand...

Aww my poor dum dum, hope the tea n toast fixes u hun. I am all kool and the gang today mostly. Bit foggy like urself. Been awake all nite and am doing my regular been up since the crack of sparrow fart effigy!!!:rofl::rofl: Mr Sandman dont like me anymore:nope:xxx


----------



## Hopes314

Actually I'm going to go back to sleep.. and THEN we will do breakfast. Thanks for the advice you guys, I'll start paying better attention to .. food! And if nothing else I'll call Dr and get the meds or whatever she wants me to do. Whatever is better for baby. Talk to you guys later!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Phoebe, I wasn't telling you off. It would follow wouldn't it? And since hopes thinks she is eating pretty well, you may well be right, and there might be an increased risk of gestation diabetes. :awww: where's your bump picture Phoebe?! I want to see it :awww: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Green Cabbage!!!!!! :hugs: Get ur tea n toast. Puts the world to rights that does. xxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

I feel like that little girl in the alien film had something on me, when she says 'they mostly come out at night mostly!' :rofl::rofl::rofl: Even my o/h says i get that wild eyed i wanna play look on. apparently 10pm is my witching hour!!! Gonna end up like Mimi from shameless b4 long and cook a roast dinner at 4am!!!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nighty Nighty Hopes :hugs: mmmmm enjoy breakfast! x


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> Actually I'm going to go back to sleep.. and THEN we will do breakfast. Thanks for the advice you guys, I'll start paying better attention to .. food! And if nothing else I'll call Dr and get the meds or whatever she wants me to do. Whatever is better for baby. Talk to you guys later!

N-nite sleep tight, grab an hour or 2 for me please lovely hehehe xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, I get that look at about 9 PM, shame about the daytime :haha: I could sleep all day zzzzzzzzz


----------



## phoebe

Mornings Popples xxx:hi::hi: Hope one is well today :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :rofl: Phoebe, I wasn't telling you off. It would follow wouldn't it? And since hopes thinks she is eating pretty well, you may well be right, and there might be an increased risk of gestation diabetes. :awww: where's your bump picture Phoebe?! I want to see it :awww: x

I'm too shy and too fat:haha::haha::blush::blush:xxx


----------



## poppy666

loveybear1 said:


> Poppy666, how have you been? you nappy post totally cracked me up. I am going to take my test tomorrow. It will be 14 days past IUI. I have been having period cramps for 4 days now. I think AF is about to rear her ugly head. What is wierd though, I started having cramps five days before AF is due but no back pain or breast pain. Breasts are just tender on the sides. I usually get the cramps about 2 days before AF but then again, maybe it is just the CLOMID! I will keep you posted. Take care and don't let Korben's nappys get to you lol!

Oooo dont remind me about that nappy was awful :haha:

Got everything crossed for you my lovely, looking forward to you testing tomoz :happydance: :dust::dust::dust:

Morning Ding Dongs hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

well thats the tea n toast.....mmmmm it will settle soon and i hope thats the last time i feel sick today...as for sleeping...i sleep from around 9-10pm until 7am ish evry day and also try to get an hour with connor in the afternoon....just soooooooooo sleepy all the time...:sleep:
yes lets see a bump pic or two....:yipee: i cant upload a pic today well not yet camera batt is dead......:growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy xx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Phoebe, I get that look at about 9 PM, shame about the daytime :haha: I could sleep all day zzzzzzzzz

I cant even sleep in the day either booo!!:dohh::cry::nope: Have been seriously considering the temazepam, but wait for it..... crap patient alert kicks in:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, were all different shapes and sizes here. My bum has gone up 2 sizes...... :rofl: honestly, I used to fit it into a size 12, and i have to buy size 16 maternity jeans for a comfortable bum fit....

I just cut my bum out of the photo :haha: have a go with the camera, you can usually get a flattering angle if you take a few. Please? xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Poppy!!!!!! :hugs: Whats up with Korbens botty?! x

MC, get your camera on charge :) x


----------



## poppy666

Pheobe get your bump out everyone is different sizes but you should show it off with pride... your gonna be a mummy & we wanna look :haha:

Tink it was just last week when korben's nappy was leaking all up his back etc had to bath him cos he had shite everywhere lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ewwwwwww nice Poppy! :haha: Its not so bad when they are newborn and poo up their backs, it doesn't smell really. But weaned poo..........ewwwwwwwwww lol Nice job for you there. Is he better? x


----------



## phoebe

Oh ok i will attempt and have a go then :blush: i just hate my photo at the best of times. Can imagine me when l/o is born, get the baby in but just cut me out hehehe!! i even tried avoiding/dodging my wedding photos when i got married!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: but the bugger's got me!! Pffft!!!! Still thats history now, new chapters and all that:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah he fine, lot of lovely poo's whilst teething 'lovely' lol....

Think my body sorting itself out slowly now cos my Temps not so erratic so fx 11 days i should see my af if not going to Doc's and asking him to give me something to bring it on x


----------



## mothercabbage

yak...poo talk!! xx:sick::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

11 weeks 3days...i think :wacko: crap pic but you get what it means....:haha:
 



Attached Files:







bump 11 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mothercabbage

i look fucking huge on that pic.........must need a fart!! :blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yay for Phoebe's bump pic!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Popsi, your temps are looking good for LP now x


----------



## mothercabbage

11 weeks 4 days claire.................still in the fog obviouslyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## poppy666

Cute bump MC :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwww look at the ickle bump!!!!!!!!! so cute MC. :happydance: x


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww thanx poppy....look very bloated.....:haha: its the stripey top!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx tink :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

i spy coral....lets have a bump pic from you!! is phoebe taking one now?? xx


----------



## phoebe

Lovely pic Dum dum:happydance::happydance: 
@ needing a fart :rofl::rofl:
xxx i'm afraid i have wussed it and my camera batt is flat xxx


----------



## poppy666

We got all day Pheobe, we'll wait n remind you later :haha:


----------



## coral11680

morning Girlies, got you've been nattering this morning :haha:


MC lovely little bump so cute :awww:

Phoebe come on pics please!

I will try to take one in a min but my camera is playing up! stupid thing!!

Lovelybear cant wait for your testing :happydance: Oh the baby in my avatar is my son who is almost 7 now! :haha: but thank you :)

Hopes take care of yourself hun or when I'm over in NY in April I'll be taking a road trip to PA to sort you out! :haha:

Poppy I suspect you may have O'ed when FF said hmmmm :shrug: in which case you're 7dpo and can poas :haha:

DR. Tink thank god you are around to help us out with the facts! Saves us googling and trying to decode the medical lingo! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Not having it Phoebe, get that camera charged n ready for your bump 'unveiling' :haha: Would it help if i take 'massive' fat Tink picture, bum and stretch marks included? :rofl: now thats NOT a pretty sight :rofl: x


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:Bullies 
I'd charge it but the leccy's been cut off hehehe xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coral! Yes, you need to produce a bump pic today also :happydance: 

Poppy, i'm with Coral, I think you did O. Have you got Ic's to pee on? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Not having it Phoeb....I will be waiting :haha: either that or I will come to Hampshire with my big SLR camera for a photo shoot :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah got ICs but wont poas till 9dpo cos its tooooooooooooooooooo early :haha: im more excited cos if i did Ov i'll get my af then i can get down to buisness :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## phoebe

:haha::haha: only if ur in a mobility scooter x


----------



## coral11680

ok here goes, excuse the love handles:haha:
 



Attached Files:







Janfeb '11 005.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 10









Janfeb '11 011.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

;) I'll see what I can do :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: pick me up on the way tink, I'll hop on the back!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral what love handles? :haha: 

Sooooooo cute!!!!!!!!! awwwwww all these little ding dongs swelling their mummy's tummies :happydance: Jelous of your jeans Coral, mine wont fit :cry: x


----------



## poppy666

Coral looks like a girly bump :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

it took a while to squeeze them on:haha: luckily they are very low so squeeze under bump, not sure how much longer they will last though:cry: oh well we shouldnt be sad thereis a good reason, our little :baby: ding dongs are growing!:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Poppy do you have IC? ok we will wait 2 more days!


----------



## phoebe

Nice bump Coral :happydance::happydance: and i would love to see u 2 pulling up into Pompey on a mobility scooter!! Priceless :haha::haha:
Right i better get going have got dmw in a little while. i wil try and see if i have any brave pills rattling around in the cupboards. And will attempt to take a piccy later. Ciao for now skinny minxs:haha::haha::hugs::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hope your app goes well today Phoebe :hugs:

Coral, my jeans stopped fitting at 8 weeks :rofl: Its these fat stores I'm laying down on my posterior, my butt is massive, honestly! Midwife said i'll use it up breastfeeding. I measure a 16 round it, I'd have to breastfeed a creche to use it up :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right I'm gonna run me a bath and get on with something or other. I'm getting way too lazy! x


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: I wish I had a bit of shape to my bum its as flat as a pancake, not attractive. My extra weight goes to my love handles yuck

Good luck at doc pheebs and take some of them courage pills, we are all ladies here dont be shy:hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tink- Im a really fussy eater :haha: and oh :( wedding fair is my friends birthday and I promised I would spend the day with her, thats a shame, sure there will be another one some time though :D I like the ready made syrup ones but just not the ones you make yourself :blush: Aww wow you bump has grown a lot! Thats a lovely bump love your little girl pic on it :D
Eesoja- :wave: Hey! Nice to see you :D How is ttc going? Will be nice when you come back for a catch up!
Pheobe- :wohoo: for pram, it looks nice :D glad you like it! Goodluck at docs and please give us a bump pic, pretty please :D
Hopes- Aww hope you feel a bit better soon :hugs:
MC- Cute bump! :D you can see your preg now :D aww! Love seeing the bump pics :D
Coral- Aww look at your little bump thats so cute! :D And you deffo dont have love handles :haha:
ASFM- Hmm so much for this cycle going fast, its started dragging since OV what a surprise :dohh: Hoping I get to do some bump pics soon suppose I could already actually as I have put on a little bit of weight :haha: I dont have any symptoms just yet and I wish doc would hurry up and get back only a week till he is back now so could poss have af again by then :haha: Not much else to report. 

xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww never mind Lupine, yes they seem to put them on every 6 months or so. Yes bump is really growing fast now, I have always started to baloon at this stage. Must find a pic of me at 20 weeks with my first in a swimsuit standing on a beach......its hilarious, I look like I'm about to pop :haha: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Ahh thats okay then :D hehe you do have a big bump but it looks cute it suits you :thumbup: yer find the pic of you at 20weeks will be interesting to see if you are bigger with this baby or your first :thumbup: 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## hopefulUs

Good Morning Ladies...
Hope your all well. All your bumps look lovely!!!

I really dont know what is wrong with these last couple of weeks,i am so down and SO paranoid with OH. He hasnt really done anything for me to feel like this,he a delivery driver and is a very chattly bloke anyway but im imagining all sorts and analyzing everything he does and i am embaressed to say i ve even checked his phone a couple of times. I cant reason with myself at all. The last time i was like this i was 6/7 weeks pregnant with my 10 yr old but it cant possibly be the reason at the moment cos i started going downhill on day of possible OV..and i know im feeling PMT at the moment too with the usual sore (.)(.).....

Sorry for the whinge Ladies....:blush:


----------



## mrsamyrach

bloody fecked bloody pissed offff

im not going to fucking ovulate i know im not monitor is still on low

fuck fuck fuck

sorry guys my typing tourettes has flared up xxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww hopeful sure we all get like that sweetie, my OH works away from sun-thur he's a HGV driver n ive had my insecure moments..... how many dpo are you?


Amy loving the tourettes, nice to login to :haha: do get me started on ovulation :shrug: maybe your gonna ov later this cycle now your off the Soy?


----------



## hopefulUs

Thanks Poppy, im about 10 dpo, be glad when AF arrives because i feel so awful this month.Fed up with crying etc...

How u doing poppy?xx


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon all....cute bump coral....i couldnt lift my top like you though...got me some stretch marks on my hips and below belly button....nice! thanx kids......:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:dust: for the testers coming up....
poppy glad IC arrived, 2 days to go!! will you not test them out tomorrow, for evaps i mean...:blush::haha:


----------



## poppy666

I will but there be noooooooooooo point :haha:


----------



## poppy666

hopefulUs said:


> Thanks Poppy, im about 10 dpo, be glad when AF arrives because i feel so awful this month.Fed up with crying etc...
> 
> How u doing poppy?xx

Awww sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs: Im ok thank you just going with the flow xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!
Loving all the pregnant belly pics :)
Well im 11dpo and still getting bfn so im pretty sure im out this month cos surely the 10miu IC tests would be picking something up, im bummed! Im feeling totally fed up with ttc and feel that there must be something wrong with me. Im sure i'll pick up in a few days but until then i might just lurk around.
Babydust to all the other TWW'ers out there x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny huge hugs sweetie, im sure there is nothing wrong with you :hugs: just lurk :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopeful, so sorry your feeling so bad :hugs: I've been there too, and hormones on top really don't help. x

Jenny, was wondering how the testing was going...:hugs: I was ready to give up TTC too, its so hard when month after month you hopes get dashed. I forget exactly how long it took, but it was somewhere like 7/8 cycles. So many here understand what your going through, we will all get there in the end. FX your just late implanting which is common and your BFP is just around the corner :hug: x

Amy, swear away! I'd be fecked off too. Might just be late eggy? x


----------



## Damita

I failed my driving test :cry: have rebooked for a second test.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I saw on FB Damita......Sorry honey :hugs: glad you have rebooked though x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hopeful, so sorry your feeling so bad :hugs: I've been there too, and hormones on top really don't help. x
> 
> Jenny, was wondering how the testing was going...:hugs: I was ready to give up TTC too, its so hard when month after month you hopes get dashed. I forget exactly how long it took, but it was somewhere like 7/8 cycles. So many here understand what your going through, we will all get there in the end. FX your just late implanting which is common and your BFP is just around the corner :hug: x
> 
> Amy, swear away! I'd be fecked off too. Might just be late eggy? x

i hope youre right cos im getting pissed off af would have been due valentines xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

FX Amy, your temps are resembling you last lot of pre O temps, so hopefully its just your body getting back into the swing of things after the soy. Try to chill....... easier said than done I KNOW! :haha:


----------



## babydream

Hi girls, sorry I'll be short as I'm on my phone. Cute bumps!!!! Just phoned for my fsh and lh blood test results and don't know which one but one of them came back with an abnormality. I've got a telephone app with doc on fri pm. Also, no matter what I do my pee is nearly white and opk is still negative, actually nearly invisible again. I'm fucked!! Any advice for tonights opk? Planning to poas around 9pm. xxxxxxxx

Ps. MC where is your phone??????


----------



## mothercabbage

just txt you missy xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

loved all the belly pics! so much fun! you guys have some serious bumps, i'm jealoussss

poppy:hugs: if you dont get your bfp this cycle, i think we will have to throw an AF party for you anyway just for knowing things are back on track!

damita i failed the test to get my learner's permit THREE TIMES:dohh: i know it seems like it will never happen, but you will definitely make it! good luck for the next one, i bet you'll do great! when is it scheduled?


Breakfast was crap. we got there and i looked at the pictures of the food and decided i wanted none of it. But I got a bagel with egg and cheese on it and some potatoes and some clear pop, sprite or something. I ate half and took half home for later. Then we went to the grocery store and picked out all kinds of foods that I thought I might feel like eating today. Then we came back home and I threw up my whole breakfast. And now I'm in bed and am just going to try to go back to sleep.


----------



## Hopes314

babydream:hugs: you'll have to let us know when you find out which hormone is abnormal. Hopefully it is something that can be fixed with just a pill or something simple like that! You are staying so calm though, I think you are doing the right thing, just keep chugging on with the opks, etc and drs appointments and go from there. Something has to give eventually right?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Mc I have stretch marks too but just can't see in the pics :haha:

Jenny sorry for bfn Hun it is hard but like tink said your time will come and you aren't out yet either some people dont get lines til later than 11 dpo :hugs:

Babyd sorry the docs say u have an abnormality but hopefully it is something that can be fixed and at least you will know what to do now. You did the right thing getting the tests, big hugs :hugs:

Damita sorry u failed fingers crossed for next time Hun :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

Damita- :hugs: hun- sorry you didn't pass your driving test- but you will get it next time! It is a stressful test- If I had to take it now again, I think I would still be nervous and I have been driving for 15 years!

Cute bumps girls- I thought I would play along.....now, I have quite a large BUM normally....and have it seems to have grown (So I tried to cut some of it out of the pic). Not like you skinny mamas! My belly has always been relatively small though- still not a huge bump, but its getting there....:happydance: You can see one of my Kitties in background- she is probably wondering what the heck I am doing!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







15weekbump.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LEW32

babyd- sorry you are having such a rough time with your opks- and hoping your abnormal result is something easily fixed or worked around :)

Hopes- I feel like I have been eating for 3 people...I hope you are getting enough food in ya hun! Rest up and take care of yourself!


----------



## coral11680

Hi lew :hi: your bump is so tiny, very cute!

I too am eating more than usual, hopes did u call the doc you said if you threw up again you would call her? Take care of yourself sweetie. X


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Coral- still trying to figure out if its just flub from eating too many sweets! My bump seems to be all lower belly flab....Hope it looks more like a proper baby bump soon! 
My a$$ is certainly getting rounder :dohh:

Can't wait for the 11th to see more scanny pics! I am still guessing girly for coral and boy for pheebs (even though pheebs isnt' finding out).

TTC ding dongs- any pissy sticks to squint at?????
Jenny- u are not out yet! 11 DPO is STILL early for a postive. Keep up hope girl!


----------



## Damita

Nope just on CD11 another 9 days till ovulation so awhile yet..


----------



## Hopes314

coral Yes I left a message, that place is horriblee. Last time I left a message for the bleeding and they never got back to me! Its pretty bad when thats the number they give to all the pregnant ladies for questions, concerns, problems, etc, and then nobody freaking answers gosh what if it were an emergency and the person didn't know it so they were calling in! Makes me very angry!

lew i love your bump! and your kitty aww :)

Husband just got back from drs appointment, he had a colonoscopy a couple weeks ago and this was follow up/results. Dr thinks he has crohn's disease. It sounds scaryy, it seems like nobody knows much about it including the doctors. I guess he has to take pills everyday for about a year and then hes getting another colonoscopy to check up on it next January. How STRESSFUL ahh.


----------



## Hopes314

jenny i agree with the others, 11dpo is early even though it seems like everyone sees bfps at like 8dpo lol. My 11dpo was the first day of bfp and it was FAINT!


----------



## LEW32

Hopes- the fiancee of a friend of mine has chrohn's disease and he has had it for a while...Dr. Tink will correct me if I am wrong- but I think he will need to monitor the type of foods he eats and take medicine and he should be ok....
Tink??
Its always scary to find out you have something wrong with you, but being informed and asking lots of questions is always comforting.

:hugs:

Oh and Hopes- are you watching the Superbowl? WE are having a big shindig at our house this weekend- I assume you would root for the Steelers? And Puxantany Phil predicted an early spring- yay!


----------



## phoebe

Hi all xxx
back from dmw, was bloody there hours boo! it appears i may be hypothyroid, which after trawling the net has scared me a bit. App my not sleeping, feeling super cold and having mini diabetic hypos and a few other symptons, have been all adding up to this. Ended up being seen by midwife, dietician, registrar and professor today. have had bloods drawn, so am waiting for results now. The prof was concerned enough for :baby: to be monitored. Has shook me up a bit and taken the wind out of my sails. buggery bollocks is all i can say xx:nope:


----------



## LEW32

Aww Pheebs- so sorry to hear your tests came back like this....please take care of yourself and :baby: and :hugs:
At least they are monitoring you closely...that is a good!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwwww blooming heck

Hopes, hope you get to speak to doc honey. Keep drinking, and try and have a little nibble every so often x

Phoebe, don't panic honey. Sounds like they have made a right scene today, not fair to get you scarred like that. If you have a hypoactive thyriod they can treat it, and you'll be just fine. I'm not over convinced myself. It is cold, you have diabetes, you will put on weight when pregnant, feel tired, not be able to sleep... Yes ok you do have the symptoms BUT you are pregnant. FX everything is fine, try not to worry honey :hugs: xxxxxxxx

Hopes yes DH will need to alter his diet and take medication. Its very important he pays very special attention to the diet aspect, as if he doesn't he could become unwell quite rapidly and need a lot more intervention. I have seen some mild cases and some awful cases. The mild cases are usually seen in people who pay careful attention to to advice, and the worse cases have usually just came from Mc Donalds x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww you have a lovely little bump coming along there Lew! :happydance: x

Babydream, sorry one of the results was abnormal, but at least your getting somewhere now. FX for everything to be fine, or treatable :hugs: I dunno about the OPK's, I personally never got a positive on an cheapy stick and just went with the darkest. I obviously ovulated :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

Hopes did the doc get back to you yet? Like tink said drink plenty and try to snack.
Sorry to hear about dh hopefully he will be able to keep the condition under control.

Phoebe sorry you are worried hun. Try not to panic as you don't know the results yet and tink said it's controllable. X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr all ok well af is heavy today and i went the gym x x x x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hiya!

Cute bumps, Tink, MC Coral & Lew! LOL Tink you're certainly blooming :haha: I'd been meaning to take pics every week too but been lazy. Plus I have a BIG bum and flabby stomach anyway so won't make for the best pics :( I've only just started putting on weight but already I can see it's going directly to my derriere and hips n thighs... sighhhhh

I have my doc appt tmrw... gonna ask again about testing my thyroid and also when to do the quad screening. Oh btw I LOVE my doppler!!! :D

hopes - take care girlie. I've had an awful appetite too since week 6 and doc pushed zofran on me which after a lot of hesitation i started taking quite regularly to be able to keep foods and liquids down. I'm still throwing up every other day or so and appetite is nowhere near the other gals on here, but it's getting better I guess... hang in there and I'm sure you'll do what you need to do to make sure you and LO are okay :)
Sorry about possible diagnosis for OH. Good thing you can now monitor closely and follow treatment/control plan.

Amy - hope you ov soon! How frustrating! I never went by pee sticks alone though cos I never got a full positive. Does the monitor work the same way as the OPKs? I dunno... either way good luck and keep shagging! :haha:

babyd - hope you find out more about what's not okay wiht your levels and that it can be fixed easily. Let us know...

Pops - do you feel like you might indeed have OV? :test: hahahah :hugs:

Damita - good luck for next attempt on driving test! I get very nervous about driving and even more so about tests, so my driving test was a nightmare as you can imagine!

Phoebs - did the DMW get the hypothyroid from your blood levels? Either way, you got a whole team of experts inlcuding Dr. tink on hand to guide you, you'll be okay :hugs:

Hi loveybear, hopefulus, and caz! And anybody else i've missed. Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hi LadyB! :wave: glad your enjoying the doppler! :happydance: 

As far as I could work out from Phoebe's post she has had blood drawn today to test thyriod function, and they were going on her symptoms. If I'm wrong then I've worded my post all wrong. x


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls, just getting kids ready for bed and stuff. Wont be on til later in the day tomorrow as I have my grandads funeral tomorrow. I talked about it a bit last week. Anyway I'm going to be seeing some relatives I haven't seen in a long long time so will be nice to catch up.


----------



## poppy666

Evening :flower:

LB ive had that many cramps here there and everywhere i wouldnt have a bloody clue if i ov'd or not.... :haha: but i WILL catch that damn eggy before korben's 1 in march :happydance: well hope so :blush:

Lew yet another lovely bump, i think Pheobe escaped today but will grab her tomoz lol

Pheobe fx everything is/will be sorted once bloods back sweetie :hugs:

Amy have you tried using OPKs with your CBFM just for one cycle see how they differ?

afm narda... nothing just waiting :coffee:

edited lmao Coral take care tomorrow sweetie xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Evening :flower:
> 
> LB ive had that many cramps here there and everywhere i wouldnt have a bloody clue if i ov'd or not.... :haha: but i WILL catch that damn eggy before korben's 1 in march :happydance: well hope so :blush:
> 
> Lew yet another lovely bump, i think Pheobe escaped today but will grab her tomoz lol
> 
> Pheobe fx everything is/will be sorted once bloods back sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Amy have you tried using OPKs with your CBFM just for one cycle see how they differ?
> 
> afm narda... nothing just waiting :coffee:
> 
> edited lmao Coral take care tomorrow sweetie xx

only thing is pops when u pee on these sticks lines do come up so 1 line then 2 for peak x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Will be thinking of you tomorrow then Coral :hugs: Hope you have a nice family day catching up and I hope the funeral goes well :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

lew- OH YES we will be watching the super bowl and rooting for the steelers, we LIVE in pittsburgh! hehe. it will be crazy around hereeee, its basically a holiday lol. and, do you mean to tell me that i MISSED groundhog day!? gosh how! so did you say its spring or more weeks of winter? i forget already lol. :(


----------



## ladybeautiful

Spring, apparently :) Hard to picture with all the blizzards all over the country, but oh so welcome some warm weather would be! It was -8 feels like -23F here last evening :-s

We're planning a little get together for superbowl too! I'm still trying to understand the rules of the game though :-s


----------



## ladybeautiful

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hi LadyB! :wave: glad your enjoying the doppler! :happydance:
> 
> As far as I could work out from Phoebe's post she has had blood drawn today to test thyriod function, and they were going on her symptoms. If I'm wrong then I've worded my post all wrong. x

oh ok.. gotcha tink :) Well I hope everything's okay, although from what I understand it's easy to fix without any harm to baby, right?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes Phoebe and Ding dong bubba will be just fine Lady B. Hope she comes back on for the reassurance, she sounded quite panicked yesterday. Hope your not too worried Phoebe, I'm a high risk pregnancy also Phoebe, might just mean a few more scans and monitoring honey but they will take good care of us :hugs: xxxxxxxx

Welll Morning honeypots!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got to go to Primark for camping clothes today, I love camping :) Its our winter cub camp and we are going to Downe in Kent for the weekend. Me n DH are camp cooks, which suits my illness and pregnancy, I can't keep up with the activity's any-more :haha: I'm particularly looking forward to this camp because the last camp was miserable for me. I was having a bad relapse of my illness and was in a wheelchair :( Very embarrassing it was. I might be shattered and fat now, but I'm a mile better than I was then so :happydance: x

How is everyone today? x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just chilling today day off the gym oh is going to finish the hall at the weekend why i have pic the paper woopp happy chines newyear x x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Wow you lot have been quiet! 

Hey Caz, your good going to the gym so regularly. I wish I could get down there more :( Glad your gonna be getting your hall finished! Have a good day x


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon all, before i post on facebook wanted to share my pic with all of you, i went for the "emergency" scan this morning, i kept it from all of you as i didnt want to bring the thread down...i know..."your not mother cab" but it felt like i did with the bleeding, anyway all was ok-ish....placenta is low and they said it could have "erroded" a little and hence the bleeding, im still spotting a bit but its a tiny bit about once a day and NO pain now:happydance:so hoping that the placenta moves, which they said it usually does, otherwise its a c-sec for me....not happy with that im an old fashioned type of girl and im not too posh to push, i like mother natures way better, no offence to the c-sec ladies....anyway, i asked about the nub theory and she was very vague on her guess but she printed a pic with a good nub shot...with a wink...im thinking :blue: any guesses girls???anyway here s/he is....:awww:...oh yea and my new EDD is 19th aug so 11 weeks +6 days:yipee:
 



Attached Files:







scan 11+6 days.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## babydream

Hello all, wow it's been quiet here, you're right tink! 

Hope all okay with everyone, coral thinking of you xxxhugsxxx

Asfm, I'm feeling very low. Dh came home late for the last two nights, was trying to sort something out with his car. It was suppose to be bding night last night but he came home at 10.30 and sat down to watch tv. I didn't say anything, I'm sick and tired of nagging him all the time to remind him. I was so tired I just went to bed. If I nag that's the problem but if I don't he doesn't seem to care. Feeling down about my test results too and he hasn't even asked me about them. I'm fed up with the whole thing, screw the opk the temping and all. Why do I bother when he's not willing to make the effort?? :(


----------



## babydream

:happydance::kiss::thumbup: MC xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream.....<----------thats weird calling you that...Auntie T, things are tough for you just now, hang in there or i coming to slap you...told you tub and seringe!!:haha: chin up hunni.....its a :bfp: brewing for you i just know it....:dust::dust::dust:...love n hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwwww so cute MC!!!!!!!! :happydance: I'm so glad all is well. I always have low lying placentas, and they always move by 36 weeks, FX yours does too! I understand why you didn't want to say anything, but was wondering if you would keep the appointment......I thought you would despite what you said. 
I'm guessing team :blue: also x

Babydream, so sorry your feeling down :hugs: I would be the same in your situation. My DH was entirely the same TTC, and although he's dead chuffed were expecting, he's still remained uninterested.....mostly.....I think its a typical man thing, and its made worse when your going through the worrys that you are. Try no to let it upset you honey :hug: I know its so hard. Don't give up, your BFP could be just round the corner. Its been a tough month I know...... 

Want me to come sort him out? :gun:


----------



## phoebe

Yep i am going with the :blue::blue: too dum dum xxx:happydance::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

i was swaying to wanting another little man again...so hope you are both right!!...xx


----------



## phoebe

I'm sorry ur so low Bd xxx its so hard when it feels that ur putting in all the effort and get no response/help. 
My partner was pretty similar too with the ttc, but then got more on board when we were ttcal. As i werent standing for any nonsense and i think it really hit home after our loss. He's a diff creature all together now, and i do think men dont simply realise, how much WE put ourselves thru to get that golden bfp. But then again men are simple creatures and also from Mars. And not to make light of ur situ, a swift bitch slap should bring him back into touch. There are ways of making ur point hit home, and maybe some blatancy could be the way forward. If only men could see/feel what we do, then life would be so much easier. Hugs :hugs::kiss::hugs:xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

BTW Cabbage......I'm sorry but how could I not worry about you? who cares if the thread went quiet? TEAM Ding Dong. I don't come on here to hear everyone's happy stories and upbeat banter, I come on here to chat to all about everything and everything. To be there for the highs and lows. And the TTC and Preggo journey is a roller-coaster one, without normal everyday highs and lows on top of it! Don't you dare keep away when your low ya daft ol moo :haha: xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

sorry doctor tink, message read and understood..:blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:friends: Good girl Cabbage :awww:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: so hows your bump today?? and yours phoebe...any movements yet?? xx


----------



## phoebe

Yes have been having movements for about a fortnight-ish now. H/she even booted the dmw twice yesterday:haha::haha:xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: welldone baby dingdong....lol x


----------



## mrsamyrach

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
feckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
feckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

bloody monitor has decided to go fucking scitso on me

got a faint 2nd line on piss stick

livid

btw im poorly in bed took some painkillers for toothache at 0230 had a funny turn stayed in bed


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Bump is good MC, just the rest of my body that's the problem :rofl: I've had movements for about a week :happydance: propper kicks for about 4 days :awww:

Phoebe, your cool about your trip to hossie yesterday now? x

Amy, wadddya mean?>! :haha: what's the monitor saying, and a feint line on an OPK you mean???????? x


----------



## mothercabbage

20 week scan booked april 4th at 1020am...FXd for team blue! xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Bump is good MC, just the rest of my body that's the problem :rofl: I've had movements for about a week :happydance: propper kicks for about 4 days :awww:
> 
> Phoebe, your cool about your trip to hossie yesterday now? x
> 
> Amy, wadddya mean?>! :haha: what's the monitor saying, and a feint line on an OPK you mean???????? x

fucking thing wont accept no more sticks dunno if im within the window slot usually go about 12 but was 1430
the stick that goes in the machine has 2 faint lines on it and i have smeg x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Eeeeeeeak rest up gal cause I think you gotta get some shaggy action in today, temps look set to fly. x


----------



## mothercabbage

i put up a nub guesses thread and a few have said girl....i would have said obvious boys nub??? have i researched this all wrong? x


----------



## poppy666

MC looks like a boy here too :blue::blue::blue: :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanks :flower: hows you today? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I would say pretty unlikely to be a girl MC, but I get what they are looking at. There isn't a massive angle in the dangle :rofl: but it doesn't look straight. I think a lot of people say that a forked end is quite girly, but I don't think that's true unless you see 3 lines x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx tink, ill zoom in on pic and re-check lol. meanwhile ill keep one blue one pink ticker :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

zoomed in looks forked...i think......fuck knows we'll see on 4th april......


----------



## poppy666

Yep im good thanks just waitinggggggggggggggggggggggggg yawn :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i see temps are up above coverline, looking good will you test tomorrow? x


----------



## poppy666

Im not convinced i ov'd or if i did i didnt do it at right time, so no just gonna wait for invisible af :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

well fingers crossed it dont show and its b/c you preg!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

i is gonna kick shit out of the monitor xx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Bump is good MC, just the rest of my body that's the problem :rofl: I've had movements for about a week :happydance: propper kicks for about 4 days :awww:
> 
> Phoebe, your cool about your trip to hossie yesterday now? x
> 
> Amy, wadddya mean?>! :haha: what's the monitor saying, and a feint line on an OPK you mean???????? x

Hi Tink, 
soz i disappeared, been feeling shitty really and still quite anxious. Got all sorts of scenarios going thru my head (which i wont share on here as its not very PC) I know its a fixable prob, but what if the damage has already been done? and why didnt anyone else put 2+2 together? has made me more manic than previously, not that i was relaxed b4. And now i'm gonna be surgically attached to doppler. I Dont wanna be high risk, just want to be normal:cry::cry:


----------



## phoebe

mrsamyrach said:


> i is gonna kick shit out of the monitor xx

Hi Amy, 
I was under the impression that the lines on a cbfm dont mean a lot, that it may have been something to do with urine strength. Pls dont quote me on that tho, its just from i remember from some of the cbfm threads i have used. It may be worth ur while to get som IC's, as i used both and where i never got my peak on the monitor. I used to get some pretty whopping +'s on the IC's and went by those more often than not. As app LH surge can happen at diff times of day. And that possibly my FMU did not have a strong amount of LH in. Just a thought i'd chuck ur way x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I get how worrying it must all seem Phoebe, and I'm sure you have done a fair bit of googling haven't you? hmmmm smack botty :haha: Its not all as bad as it seems honey, and right now, its all what if's. FX Its not honey, but if it is you and bubba are gonna be ok. Its still early on enough to get some treatment going. x


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Tink xxx and yes have been googling. U have busted me m'lud:winkwink: lol. Google is a demon at the mo:growlmad: spoke to my ward manager today and she said it prob explains my moods too. I know that without stress my life would be empty, but fgs cut me some slack, so i can try and relax a bit about being pregnant. The nightmares and sleepless nites are killing me now. Had the worst nightmare of all last night and now i an afraid to sleep. Hey ho shit happens xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww :hugs: phoebe.....xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well FX they hurry up with your blood results Phoebs, yes It would explain your moods. But so would pregnancy :haha: Aw hun, don't mean to belittle what your going through, if anybody understands its gotta be me. I don't say much about my illnesses but they do get me down and cause lots of worrying. I get how hard it is to cope with. I try to look at it like this, if you have more risk factors, you get more care and monitoring, which in turn means its just as likely everything will turn out ok as if you went through pregnancy in optimal health :happydance: 

I'm Fooooooooooked!!!!!!!!! zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

Amy, step away from the monitor :haha: seriously. Have you took the bats out and resetted it? I dunno how them things work? I say shag girl, shag like a bunny regardless


----------



## mrsamyrach

phoebe said:


> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> i is gonna kick shit out of the monitor xx
> 
> Hi Amy,
> I was under the impression that the lines on a cbfm dont mean a lot, that it may have been something to do with urine strength. Pls dont quote me on that tho, its just from i remember from some of the cbfm threads i have used. It may be worth ur while to get som IC's, as i used both and where i never got my peak on the monitor. I used to get some pretty whopping +'s on the IC's and went by those more often than not. As app LH surge can happen at diff times of day. And that possibly my FMU did not have a strong amount of LH in. Just a thought i'd chuck ur way xClick to expand...

bugger:cry:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Well FX they hurry up with your blood results Phoebs, yes It would explain your moods. But so would pregnancy :haha: Aw hun, don't mean to belittle what your going through, if anybody understands its gotta be me. I don't say much about my illnesses but they do get me down and cause lots of worrying. I get how hard it is to cope with. I try to look at it like this, if you have more risk factors, you get more care and monitoring, which in turn means its just as likely everything will turn out ok as if you went through pregnancy in optimal health :happydance:
> 
> I'm Fooooooooooked!!!!!!!!! zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Amy, step away from the monitor :haha: seriously. Have you took the bats out and resetted it? I dunno how them things work? I say shag girl, shag like a bunny regardless

Yes i suppose being where we are healthwise, we'll get more monitoring so it is a back handed blessing in that respect. I am hoping ur right and that its probably nothing at all. Got drs tom morning so fxd results could be in already. Thanks for advice and support, like u i try not to mention my ailments, but they are always there nagging u in the back of the mind arent they. Well hope u get some good sleepys tonight lovely. Hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

You too honey :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

mrsamyrach said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> i is gonna kick shit out of the monitor xx
> 
> Hi Amy,
> I was under the impression that the lines on a cbfm dont mean a lot, that it may have been something to do with urine strength. Pls dont quote me on that tho, its just from i remember from some of the cbfm threads i have used. It may be worth ur while to get som IC's, as i used both and where i never got my peak on the monitor. I used to get some pretty whopping +'s on the IC's and went by those more often than not. As app LH surge can happen at diff times of day. And that possibly my FMU did not have a strong amount of LH in. Just a thought i'd chuck ur way xClick to expand...
> 
> bugger:cry:Click to expand...

Amy
I am so sorry i never meant to pee on ur strawberries hun. I was only going by what i recall. As i used to think that too. Do u go onto any of the cbfm threads on here?? Maybe u could ask some of the girls. Please dont lose heart lovely, and shag away if ur getting these O symps hun. Hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies, hope all is well.

Congrats on your girl Tink!!

Now back to *lurking/stalking*:flower:


----------



## poppy666

Hope your ok sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Hi Ladies,
Funeral went well, and had a good old catch up with my relatives. Hopefully we wont leave it so long next time!

Cabs awww cute:baby: ding dong. I know you really want a boy but I think the nub may be girly. Although they say nub guesses are more accurate after 12 weeks as the nub can move up more so not sure. Hope its a boy for you though:hugs:

Amy sorry monitor is playing up. Like Tink said maybe reset it or will that confuse things more?

Hi Poppy, Phoebe, Tink, China and other ding dongs! :hi:


----------



## poppy666

Coral glad everything went ok today sweetie :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Forgot to say it felt great to see evap lines on my ICs today :rofl: but lines only there after they dried so wasnt getting excited x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes glad it went well Coral! x

China, hope your ok honey :hugs: thanks for the congrats. :dust: on your TWW x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, I got 'evaps' on 7 and 8 dpo ic's just before....


----------



## coral11680

Pops did u post pics? Oh that's exciting are u testing tomorrow am?:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

glad all went well coral, and as for babys sex im ok with either, just think it would be cute two little boys growing up..:awww: but either way im chuffed baby is ok!:yipee:
you sure they were evaps poppy?? i want pics if you test again!!:thumbup:
:wave: evening all other ding dongs xx


----------



## poppy666

Tink i could only seen the line on both of them after the 10 minutes and had to put them on an angle to even seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee anything, so im thinking anti strip maybe, but its early yet.

We will see how reliable these One Step ICs are in a few days x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

You gotta post piccy of tomorrow mornings Pops. I wanna squint! x


----------



## poppy666

Will do one tomorrow afternoon cos my FMU isnt great for some reason, i honestly think they evaps there is no way i caught that eggy if there was one, but you can squint away after 1ish :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

im sulking xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No Amy, your Shaggin.....don't whinge n whine now, go jump DH :sex:

Popsy, be here at 1 then :haha:

Right, I'm off to bed. Dh is in need of some attention ahem......... ;) :wave:


----------



## poppy666

Amy you going to buy some cheap ic's out of home bargains sweetie to go along with cbfm? x


----------



## poppy666

Nite Tink n yes boss lol x


----------



## mrsamyrach

hubby is hoovering xxxxx


----------



## Damita

China girl said:


> :wave::hi: ladies, hope all is well.
> 
> Congrats on your girl Tink!!
> 
> Now back to *lurking/stalking*:flower:

Hope you all are well :)

I'm lurking/stalking too :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Mothercab, glad both you and the baby are well.:thumbup:

Congrats on Team:pink: Tink!


----------



## Hopes314

mc lovely pic! congrats on hitting the 12 week mark!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

thank you muchly regal and hopes....really windy last night...actually scared me a bit thought the roof was coming off!!!
time for :coffee: and toast x


----------



## mrsamyrach

yes yes yes ive shit the bed
fecking billy wind is driving me bleeding mad so been up since 0645 looking at bargains on ebay lol

so monitor has decidedd to work this morning just need some pee lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Everytime I read about your tea n toast MC I want some :haha: off to get some myself!

No wind here, 3 kids off school and camp to pack for. Should be interesting :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Have you got some :spermy: stock in over the last few days Amy? You temps are rising...........sure that monitor hasn't been playing up all month? x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning tink, had mixed jam on my toast, its the cheapest kind you buy from the supermarkets its my favo, nooooooo bits!!! started buying it for chloe when she was small as there was no bits or lumps in,she was a funny eater,and now i always buy it.its like my morning medicine, after half hour or so i feel a bit more human so FXd it works again today...connor had choc spread on is....chloe off to school and OH still in bed, ahhhhh peace and quiet....:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: MC as I made my toast just then, I was wondering what you had on your toast :haha: then i come back to find this. I like that jam also :) mmmmmm but I got marmite this morning, I'm having marmite cravings :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

MC your not the only one who thought roof was gonna come off lol wheelie bin went everywhere last night...

Just got up with korben not awake properly yet. Hope everyone well, im just sat here with my :coffee: x


----------



## mothercabbage

scary wasnt it poppy...very loud and angry wind!....ohhhhhhhhhh yuk tink...i hate marmite even writing it makes me feel sick.....:haha: im just reading up on low lying placenta's, 90% move, so im not worried, mine will shift! (FXd) get your walking boots on mr placenta!!


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i had one with korben then it had moved on my 32wk scan... had a bleed at 15wks but that was cos me and OH was dtd :haha: Sure it'll budge out the way sweetie xx


----------



## mothercabbage

really dont want a c-sec, thats scary!:argh:
so you testing today mrs poppy?? later? i know FMU isnt too good for you....what time you gonna poas?


----------



## coral11680

Morning girls

Just had my bagel and cream cheese with tea. Now I don't feel like I'm going to puke!

I love marmite too tink had it a lot lately. Love it with hot tea yum! Why are e kids off are they sick? Are you camping tomorrow? Where are you going? I've never done camping but would love to one day.

Poppy come on POAS I'm itching to see it!

Well, I'm supposed to be going to clean my dads today. Meanwhile my house needs tidying and a mountain of washing again! Great. Xx


----------



## coral11680

Oh cabs, I had low lying placenta with Ryan mine had moved just enough (2cm) away from the os to try normal labour but Ryan was transverse breech. I think the placenta was stopping him from getting head down, it was in his way! Anyway, I'm sure yours will move like you said 90% do move out the way.


----------



## poppy666

Will poas this afternoon not that there is a point this early but hey ho :haha: my temp gone up again, but im hot today so hope im not coming down with anything hate being ill when i got korben x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mmmmmm that's exactly what I had Coral hot tea and marmite on toast :) 

Kids have a teacher training day, I WAS due up the hospital for a diabetic app but am just about to ring and cancel. Naughty I know but I have tooooooooo much to do today. 

Coral we are camping with the Cub scouts going to Downe Scout activity centre Kent. Husband and I are Beaver Scout leaders (6-8 years) but we help out on Camp for Cubs and Scouts. Were the camp cooks :haha: So we go several times a year. This time its winter camp, so we are in bunks, and cooking in a hall so packing is slightly easier, no camping equipment just clothes n stuff. Its pretty exhausting though, not exactly a holiday :haha: but it IS fun :happydance:

You must try camping one day, Its good fun :) x


----------



## mothercabbage

so even if its still close to OS not even covering it it may be a c-sec?? :argh: as long as baby gets "head down" it will be ok? transverse is across? rather than head down?


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yea and i love camping!....x


----------



## coral11680

cabs i think as long as it is 2cm away from cervix you can do normal birth. But Ryan would not go head down. Yes transverse is laying across, his head was under my right rib cage and his feet down by my left hip! Very uncomfortable!:haha:

Tink sounds fun are you going 1 night or 2?

I'm off to my dads now, be back when I'm done! x


----------



## coral11680

congrats on the plum! x


----------



## mothercabbage

lol thanx x :awww: a plum


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC- Aww :cloud9: what a cute little dingdong you have, Im also sticking with boy guess for you! :D Glad everything is okay with him :hugs: So happy for you! :happydance: you plum :haha:
Amy- :hugs: Sorry your monitor is being an ass! Hope it sorts itself out today!
Pheobe :hugs: sorry you feeling so down hun, when do you get your blood results? And least you get to see your bubba more often :hugs:
Tink- Goodluck with camping! :haha: I love camping but in summer :D
AFM- Got woken up by 3 howling and crying dogs so not in the best of all the moods I have ever been in, everyone went out and left dogs here (we usually take them out in car with us) so they woke me up and I was not happy bunny cause I didnt sleep well last night :growlmad: SIL had first sweep done as baby is 9pounds and she is 38 weeks, the gonna do another one at 39 weeks then induce her at 40weeks, but she keeps getting period like pains and loads of mucusy discharge so hopefully things will hurry up though Im not sure if the having a baby in the house while struggling to ttc will be harder than her being pregnant around me, but I will prob fall in love with baby so wont be able to think mean things :) Im hoping so anyway Symptoms wise I was really emotional yesterday but think its still bit early for symptom spotting haha! Might copy you with the toast with marmite and some nice hot tea, yum!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

2 nights :haha: so you'll get a break from me. Although I will be logging in on my phone :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Cant believe your 6DPO already Lupine! I bet its dragging for you but feels like yesterday you were in your TWW for me.....yikes, maybe I'm just getting old :haha: I'm sure once ythe baby is here and you have got used to it being around you will feel a lot better. I always found that, I guess because it became someone else's baby with its own personality. In the womb its pretty general, you know "your pregnant, I'm not :( You are going to have a baby, and I cant seem to get pregnant" But when they are born its more, Your not my baby your someone else's and I want my own not yours, as loveable as you are :haha: I dunno, might be talking crap, but that's how I've always felt :rofl: Trouble is with them sweeps they can get something going very very slowly. I had the same sort of thing, mucus and mild pains for about a week after. When they decided to induce me on the 7th day I had got to 5cm already but just not in established labour, so she might be gradually getting somewhere even though she's not in labour. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:awww: loving the ickle plum MC! :happydance: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tink :haha: Yeah it feels like yesterday to me too its definitely going fast for me not so fast now Im in tww but faster than usual :D And I was thinking thats the way it would be cause I was a lot more jealous of my friend when she was pregnant than when she had her cute little baby and I could cuddle with it cause it was her baby and I wanted my own so I totally get what you mean :D Maybe thats whats happening to her then she was 1-2cm dilated when they did the sweep and she getting lots of pains just not contractions yet so hopefully when she goes back for next sweep they will induce her then if she dilated a lot :D 

xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That's what they did for me, just popped my waters since I was already halfway there. FX! You can get some practice in for when you have your own. When's test day? x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Not sure whentest day is i always wait till after AF is due because i would rather just have af than bfn then af if that makes sense :haha: OH always makes sure cause he doesn't want me upset for too long, but i don't really mind cause it makes sense to me. But 11th or 12th cause AF will be 1 or 2 days late then :thumbup:

xxxxxx


----------



## hopefulUs

Morning Ladies....
Very windy today (weather, not me lol)...How are you all??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I am windy also :rofl: not too bad here, might but interesting at camp over the weekend though! How are you hopeful?

:dust: lupine! 

Oh criky, little princess does not like it when I have anything tight over my tummy :haha: I'm getting kicked against my tracksuit bottom waist band. Not getting anywhere fast this morning. House is a mess, kids all in PJ's, and packing is going slow since it turned out i needed to wash half of it where I have got behind on the washing.....grrrr


----------



## hopefulUs

ooo i dnt envy you camping in this wind Tink....
I know this might seem like a silly Q but has anyone had all their usual AF symptoms..but still got a BFP???


----------



## mrsamyrach

Iiiii gooootttt my peakkkkkkkk

wooop wooppppp

and just got my spermy toooooooo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

AMY :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :woohoo: YAY! brilliant timing for the spermies too go you! :D 

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

See Dr Tink was right Dr Shagwell ;) glad you got ur :spermy: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes hopeful, I had cramping, and usual hormonal grouchiness. No real preggo symptoms till i was about 5 weeks pregnant x


----------



## mrsamyrach

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> See Dr Tink was right Dr Shagwell ;) glad you got ur :spermy: x

but dr tink i had them 2 lines on that stick yesterday too fecking monitor xx:wacko:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

MC so glad everything is okay with you hun. I love the scan pic, & I'm rooting for team:blue::blue::blue::winkwink:

Phoebe, you keep your chin up love. You and :baby: are going to be just fine.

Amy FX's for you and :dust::dust:

Damita, sorry you failed your test, you will get next time:winkwink:

To all the other ladies :hi:


----------



## hopefulUs

Thanks Tink..
My Af due 6th/7th and have all pmt symptoms but really really bad,even (.)(.) are hurting alot more!! and as i posted in a previous post,the emotional side is un bearable. I do not feel very hopeful at all but have a little niggly voice saying,well u never know...
I do wonder tho if its all so much worse this month due to being of anti-depressants since 30th dec (altho for some time was only taking 20mg every few days)....what do you all think????


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopeful I don't think the antidepressants would interfear with your TTC, what was you on? I took them throughout TTC and still take them in pregnancy as does Phoebe. 

Progesterone causes PMS symptoms, and you should in theory have higher levels of progesterone towards the end of a BFP cycle so worse than usual Premenstrual symptoms could be a great sign! FX honey :dust: x


----------



## hopefulUs

Oh ok Thank you Tink....
I was on Citalopram n only 10mg (just checked an old packet) it took me quite awhile to come off them,withdrawal symptoms were horrible!! So i kind of thought that maybe thats why PMT is so bad this month...but maybeeeee just maybeeeee its for another reason lol....
xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No I wouldn't have thought they could cause the PMS, more likely to make you feel a little feverish and irritable than anything. Maybeeeeee just maaaaaaybeeee eh? FX x


----------



## LEW32

Morning All!

Adorable baby pic MC!

Poppy- I checked out your temps and they are looking really good! Are you really 9DPO?

Amy- yay for peak and :spermy:!

Lupine- FX for you!

Hi to everyone else! Hope all is well!

I am so happy its Friday! Long week at work...ugh. Not much new with me....gonna be 16 weeks on Sunday...I go to the doc in a week and a half and hoping to get my 20 week scan set up.... still seems far away...come on time!


----------



## pk2of8

hey girls :hi:

just been lurking/stalking last few days. just wanted to check-in and say hi. i think i'm 2dpo today (finally ov'd on wed i believe) although i don't feel good about my post-ov temps yet. :shrug: dh and i are a little better, but i haven't told him anything at all about any ttc stuff. oddly enough (or not so oddly i suppose :shrug:) my ov was very delayed this cycle. not completely unusual for me. i get a 34/35 day cycle a couple times a year. but anyway, b/c of the delay, dh was back home from his trip and we had the best bd pattern we've ever had since ttc during my fertile period at ov, so that makes me want to get very hopeful. i just didn't tell dh that i hadn't ov'd yet, and he has been very accommodating to :sex: when asking. men. pfft. babyd, i feel your pain in this right now. i'm thinking that if we don't get a bfp this time, that i just need to not tell dh anything at all. he's still taking the vits, and he reminds me about them when i forget, so he must not be totally against it. he knows what they're for. :wacko::dohh: i think he just can't handle the stress of it. i'm still fairly irritated with him but just not bringing it up. :wacko: like you girls have said about your dh's, i know he would be totally "chuffed" (that's the right word, isn't it??) about being preggo. he just thinks/wants it to happen without having to plan or do anything about it and that's just not the case. i guess i'll have to hold off a bit on getting him to the doc, but i'm going to try to get appts set up for me soon. i expect in another week or 2, he'll be open again to getting to the doctor himself for the SA followup. anyway, sorry i'm just blabbing on about myself, but i wanted to fill you girls in on what is going on here. :hugs: ff should give me crosshairs tomorrow.

otherwise, tink i'm SO pleased for you having a little girl! and MC, so happy everything is ok for you luv! i've got to run to an assignment now luvs...so sorry i'm not commenting to everyone and everything that's been going on here! i've missed you girls terribly :hugs: very lonely out here in ttc world (or whatever this limbo is :wacko:) w/o my ding dong buddies :friends: i'll try to be on tonight or tomorrow to comment more to everybody! :kiss:

edited - oh i almost forgot... i'll be due af on feb 16th, day after valentines day. it would be such a wonderful gift to have a valentines bfp to give dh. :cloud9: well, it would be a wonderful gift anytime, but ....you know what i mean... :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: pk glad to see you around, thanx for the kind word to all girls saying "glad baby n me ok" xxxxxxxxx:hugs:
poppy...you tested yet????


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes where is Popsy? 

PK thanks for the congrats honey! Tons of :dust: on your TWW. I'm glad things have calmed down somewhat with DH :hugs: Looking forward to hearing more from you honey, miss ya :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah tested its not dry yet but looks BFN to me, had some cramping so not sure when af gonna come yet cos ive got no real CD to go from :shrug:

PK great to hear from you missed ya :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hey girls,

Hope all okay, nice to see you PK fx for your tww hunni xx

Pops, don't be disappointed you'll get your proper cycles back soon xxhugsxx

Hi lew, hope you're okay. Tink, excited about camping, should be fun. It's been very windy here too it's quite scary tbh. 

Anyway, nearly time to talk to gp on the phone (5.45pm) but i did an opk, pls have a look. I help my pee for 4hrs and it was darker than other times. What do you think????
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0681.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## poppy666

Id say its darker more to the left??


----------



## lupinerainbow

babyd- its sort of half positive and half negative so i am really not sure? maybe you should try another on later? 
poppy- going by your ticker you prob wouldnt get bfp yet anyway if that is right so just stick by it being too early :D

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LR i thought 9dpo would be ok, but no im not expecting anything atm just af be nice :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

hey girls,

Babyd I think they may be positive hun:thumbup:

Poppy, dont be disheartened. Has it totally dryed yet?

PK glad you got the BD timing spot on and fx'ed it works:hugs:

Amy glad u got your peak and Bd'ing on time:thumbup:

Tink it is very windy are you in cabins though?

MC howdy hun, has spotting totoally buggered off now?

Hi china, Lew, Lupine and the rest of the ding dong gang

Only a week til my gender scan now :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Dunno thrown it in bin :haha: no im not disheartened about it, i know once af arrives i can knuckle down with TTC and know where i am without guessing :hugs:

Have you a feeling what sex? x


----------



## coral11680

oh and poppy when i tested 9dpo with the IC one step I had what I thought was an evap, it was so faint I thought i might of been imagining it. So you might not see anything anyway hun


----------



## coral11680

not really I was thinking girl for a long time and had 2 girl dreams but now I'm not so sure could go either way :haha:


----------



## poppy666

LOL Well you'll know soon sweetie :happydance:

Think those two ICs last night must of been dodgy.. i could still see the faint lines when i held them up to the light this morning, so not taking them seriously xx


----------



## coral11680

I dunno I'm not buying that 2 were dodgy!


----------



## poppy666

Will test tonight and every day till whenever :thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> lol thanx x :awww: a plum

Congrats on ur plum Dum dum xxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## coral11680

good girl pop!

Hi Pheebs :hi:


----------



## phoebe

Aloha Coral :hi::hi: xxx

Greetings all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Hi pheobe just in between here n kitchen making chicken,ham,cheese and tomatoes omelette :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Popps me got omelette too yay!!! O/h is making it too, so it'll taste all the betterer hehe:happydance::happydance: xxx
Did i see that u are using one step tests?? Thats what i used, so i'd beg to differ u getting 2 dodgy ones on the trot :winkwink: so piddle away and show us some pics asap :thumbup::thumbup:xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right ladies, all set to go, signing off now.

Pops, I'm not buying two dodgy tests but yes best keep open mind. Keep testing girly :) FX for you x

Babydream, that's the darkest OPK I got on a cheep strip, think its your positive also. I would call doc and make the app so its ready in time. If it turns out you get a darker one tomorrow you can always call again? least you will be organised with a time to go x

Yes we are in bunks and a hall thank goodness, think the tents would take off in this weather :rofl: Will look in on you all on my phone but might only manage a few lines, it bugs me typing long messages on my phone :haha: Seeeeeeees ya soon Ding Dongs! x


----------



## phoebe

Have a great time Tink xxxxx Glad ur not in tents hehehe!! Take care lovely xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Enjoy yourself and stay safe Tink :hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Have a lovely time Tink xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Have fun tink, look after yourself and princess dingdong! :hugs:
Poppy i not convinced with the 2 false positives- can't wait for you to test again :happydance:
:wave: coral, pheobe and anyone else that is on and hasn't posted on this page :blush:
xxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af has gone wooppp just spotting so :sex: is on the card again tonight we had it last night to woopp love it been the gym going to weigh my self on Monday to see if i have lost any more x x x


----------



## babydream

OMG!!!! I was in fucking dispair about my blood test results for days and the gp just told me that the nurse sent my day3 bloods for a progesterone check. Of course they were low and highlighted, they should be done on day21. So...thyroid fine, prolactin fine, fsh and lh fine. Phew! I'm doing another opk at 8pm(ish) we'll see what that looks like. Ooohh, and i went to loo and found some thick ewcm which i've never seemed to have or maybe just didn't check properly. Now it's only my temps which are failing me, bugger!!

Sorry, hi phoebe, coral and pops and everyone else...have a good trip tink xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Babydream go with the ewcm, stuff ff chart for now and get plenty of bedding done :haha:

Caz good to here af nearly gone, time for serious :sex:.

God seems like everyone at it atm lol x


----------



## LEW32

Hi all!

Babyd- that looks as positive as I ever got on an opk! I agree with Poppy- go by the ewcm and get :sex:!!!

Poppy- can you PLEASE post a piccy of your next ic? I wanna squint!
At 9DP0, I couldnt' see anything on a cheepie test. I did a FRER- that was the only thing that got picked up that early...

Tink- have fun camping!

:hi: coral, pheebs, lupine and caz!


----------



## babydream

Thanks girls, b'ding is on tonight. So opk+ today but that means i'd ov tomorrow or sunday or whenever ewcm is present?? Blimey, i thought all this was clear to me but now i'm panicking to get it right. We didn't b'd since monday night and i hope we did not miss out on anything yet. 3nights in a row is okay now????


----------



## coral11680

Babyd, what a cock up they made! Yes I would BD tonight and next 2 if you can. I dont think You've missed anything yet hun. Get :sex::haha:

Hi Lew:hi:


----------



## poppy666

Agree with Coral you havnt missed anything ewcm then it goes dry to sticky once you've ov'd so get busy missy :thumbup:

Lew if i get a line will post sweetie x


----------



## China girl

So, once you go dry you Ov?


----------



## China girl

:hi:
Caz, Poppy, Lew, Coral, Babyd, Phoebe

I'm late, but have fun Tink:flower:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> So, once you go dry you Ov?

It says once you go dry you have already ovulated.. heres a link just scroll down to CM chart x https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/cervicalfluid.html


*Following ovulation, the quality of CM will change again due to sudden decrease in estrogen and increase of progesterone. You may experience transitional mucus, followed abruptly by an increasing dryness (non-fertile CM) through the rest of your luteal phase*


----------



## China girl

Thanks Poppy,
I had watery CM on Sunday & Monday. Can't remember Tuesday. I was supposed to Ov on Wednesday and Thursday I was dry. Just trying to see a pattern.


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> So, once you go dry you Ov?

I get ewcm sometimes for as much as two days after ov before it dries up. but i guess yes it will dry up "eventually" lol, probly depends on the person when. hmm


----------



## poppy666

That charts a bit confusing cos ive also got ewcm just before af too :wacko:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> That charts a bit confusing cos ive also got ewcm just before af too :wacko:

Me too poppy. I didn't do OPK's this time. I do know I got some pains, cramps & uncomfortable pressure on Tuesday...:dohh: so, who knows what that was all about. It last almost all day


----------



## poppy666

CG Join me in the fecked up club :rofl::rofl:


----------



## China girl

:rofl::rofl:right there with you:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

If we finally get our BFPs we'll be thinking ' WTF how did that happen' :haha:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> If we finally get our BFPs we'll be thinking ' WTF how did that happen' :haha:

My thoughts EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> If we finally get our BFPs we'll be thinking ' WTF how did that happen' :haha:
> 
> My thoughts EXACTLY!!!!Click to expand...

i still think that:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

LOL Hopes well hopefully we wont be far behind you thinking it :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy did you test today :)


----------



## poppy666

Yep but didnt see anything so not counting those 2 ICs last night... probz the anti strips once dried x


----------



## Hopes314

2 tests hard to believeee


----------



## poppy666

Huh i know but with me anything possible atm lol, FF put me at ov'ing on 26th but someone said it looked like i ov'd on 25th :wacko: which would make me 10dpo so i would of got a BFP by now, we will see come Tue/Wed either way im chilled :happydance:


----------



## mrsamyrach

oi oi oi fecked up ttcers lol

hows it going i is happy happy happy after not ov last month we have stringy snot xxxx


----------



## poppy666

LOL Amy you come to the right fecked up thread :haha:

So you ov'd finally???? :wohoo::wohoo:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> LOL Amy you come to the right fecked up thread :haha:
> 
> So you ov'd finally???? :wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

got my 1st peak today so be over weekend im thinking xx:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooo Amy pin OH down for weekend and do Monday to be sure :happydance:

Edited Hmmm just thinking will that give you enough LP days? gotta be at least 10


----------



## mrsamyrach

poppy666 said:


> Ooooooooooooo Amy pin OH down for weekend and do Monday to be sure :happydance:
> 
> Edited Hmmm just thinking will that give you enough LP days? gotta be at least 10

well we shagged wednesday this morning prob tomorrow morning and will have to be monday morning xxx


----------



## poppy666

Will have this cycle covered then lol good luck sweetie will be one hell of a party once you get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

whats LP days ???????


----------



## poppy666

Put a bit of info below but basically you need at least 10 days long to support a pregnancy if you dont you got a small problem that needs sorting, some ladies on here take supplements to lengthen theirs to help concieve.

*What is the luteal phase?

The luteal phase, also referred to as 'days past ovulation' or 'DPO', is the part of the cycle that starts at ovulation and ends the day before your next period. It usually lasts about 14 days and does not vary by more than a day in each person. The luteal phase is named after the corpus luteum (Latin: "yellow body"), a structure that grows on the surface of the ovary where a mature egg was released at ovulation. The corpus luteum produces progesterone in preparing the body for pregnancy. Your luteal phase must be at least 10 days long to support pregnancy.

The importance of the luteal phase

The length of the luteal phase determines the time of ovulation within your menstrual cycle. Ovulation can be delayed by a number of factors, such as stress, increased activity or medication, but the length of the luteal phase is usually constant. Taking this into account, you can calculate the time of ovulation within your cycle by subtracting the length of your luteal phase from the length of your cycle. For example, if your cycle is 28 days long and your luteal phase is 12 days long, the ovulation will occur on day 16 of your cycle (28-12=16). Ovulation Calendar uses this formula to calculate your time of ovulation.

How do I determine the length of my luteal phase?

The only way to determine the exact length of your luteal phase is through hormone-specific blood tests.

What if I don't know the length of my luteal phase?

If you are not sure about the length of your luteal phase, you can assume it is 14 days (the average length for most women).*


----------



## poppy666

Here's a thread Amy regarding Vitamin B6 to lengthen if it does become a problem, i guess you'd have to look back at your charts and see how many days after ovulation before your af arrived to see your length x

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...gthen-luteal-phase-increase-progesterone.html


----------



## mrsamyrach

oh right im ok its always 14 days after hunxx


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh good good, so your cycles longer than mine then im generally 28 days with odd 30 day cycle..

Well got my fx this month so come on eggy show yourself :happydance:


----------



## mrsamyrach

welllllllllllllll fingers crossed its a year since i got caught with m/c xx


----------



## poppy666

You'll be an amazing mummy Amy with that huge heart you have, will be amazing seeing your BFP on here :kiss:


----------



## mrsamyrach

welllllllllllllllllllllll if there was a god he would answer my prayers


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning ding dongs! 

Greetings from camp. The weather is windy, bed is hard. Back is killing me, about to dish up full English camp breakfast to 32 excited cubs. Decided against going on high ropes this morning :haha: think all the activities have warnings on regarding pregnant women. I also missed rolling down a muddy hill at 10 pm, but watching the kids was priceless. Where else do kids get permission to roll in mud? Have a good day my lovelies! X


----------



## Hopes314

aw hope you're having fun tink! it actually sounds like a blast


----------



## mothercabbage

morning tink, sounds fun at camp, i wanna roll down a muddy hill:brat: and i also like the sound of a full english!! yum! but tea n toast as always!!:thumbup:
@poppy...:dust: for testing today and :hugs:
@coral....no spotting is still there but only very slightly and if ive been busy...but its all good it will feck off soon! hows things with you, not long until gender scan??
@hopes..hows the sickness? mine is waring off now, slowly but surely...thank feck!
@china....is your ticker right, you in TWW, hope it flies by for you and you get :bfp:
@babydream....you are a funny lady! my face hurts today..hahaha, laughing at you last night!
o
k
b
r
b
love n hugs xxxxxxx
@ladyb,lupine,pk,mommyv,daisysmummy,eesoja and all other dingdongs..:wave: and :hugs:
asfm....not too bad today, wind last night woke me up a few times but feeling ok with it,woke up to connor pulling up my eye lids saying "i seeeeeeeeee" soooo loud, was adorable!! :awww: ok so tea n toast time.......xxx


----------



## coral11680

morning lovlies :hi:

Tink camp sounds fun, shame you cant do all the mad things, poor u stuck riding a mobility scooter:haha:

Cabs, yeah I'm ok thanks, still getting waves of sickness usually in the morning but mostly gone now. I'm an avocado now:happydance: yeah 6 more sleeps til my gender scan, getting excited! 

Not sure what to do today, last night hubby had a work do and strolled in at midnight pissed as a fart! Tried to snuggle up to me, yuk I hate it when they smell of booze, and to top it off dog didnt stop farting all night, cabs I'll swap my dogs wind for yours:haha: Well he's paying now he had to go to work today. Woke up looking slightly green :sick::haha:

Need to do tons of washing :yawn: I can't wait!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: coral..no way, you keep your dogs wind! yuk!
ha! poor dh...:sick: least he got a taster of what you been going through..:rofl:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: yeah dogs wind makes me want to :sick: thats boxers for you, dodgy stomachs! I need to get her out of my room but she is so attached I know she'll cry if I lock her out. She would prob sneek in my sons bed , she's so crafty:haha:


----------



## phoebe

Congrats on ur baby avocado Coral :happydance::happydance: Me got a mango woohoo!!! I also like what ticker says about 20 more wks Til margarita time:haha::haha:
I'm very much liking all the positivity going on, on here woohoo!!! :yipee::yipee: keep it up chicks i am pretty sure i can smell some :bfp::bfp: in the not too distant future:happydance::happydance:
Keep up the good work:winkwink::happydance::winkwink::hugs::hugs:
Hugs n sticky dust to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## coral11680

congrats on Mango Phoebe, mmm mangos:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

congrats on the mango and avacado girls...:yipee: i hate mangos but looooove orange n mango juice


----------



## phoebe

hmmmmmmmmmmm mango good nom nom xxx just eating hot cross bun loaf nom nom xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

carrot cake after meat n tatty pie...mmmmmmmmmmmm lol


----------



## phoebe

yummy hmmmmmmmmmmm i have a right munchy head on today mostly hehe!!v going to my fave chinese restaurant tonight. Bring on the ducky and deep fried baby squids yay:yipee::yipee::yipee: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

Congratz on the mango and avacado lovlies :happydance:

Tink sounds like your having fun :hugs:

afm nothing much think im going through menopause im having hot flushes today Ooooooooooooo im getting old :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:poppy...:test::test::test:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Morning Ding Dongs :flower:
> 
> Congratz on the mango and avacado lovlies :happydance:
> 
> Tink sounds like your having fun :hugs:
> 
> afm nothing much think im going through menopause im having hot flushes today Ooooooooooooo im getting old :haha:

hmmmmmmm i dont think so Popples hehehe!! Anyways ur only a minute older than me. We are in our prime :winkwink::thumbup::haha:xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Will do later after been shopping, but its toooooooooooooo early lol god MC can tell your missing poas :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes i am indeed, good job i have you to see me through it today, then ill have to find another victim......hmmmmm


----------



## poppy666

LOL For some reason i get nothing with FMU i did do one this morning and thought i saw something but just binned it :shrug: only got 3/4 more days anyways so should know either way :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

wheres the pic!!!!!!! you should know me by now, i need to squint! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

MC its that faint i cant get camera to pick it up :dohh: will see what this afternoons looks like and post either way xx


----------



## coral11680

:happydance: oo hot flushes sounds good pops:thumbup:

At 10dpo I could hardly see line too, camera would not pic it up. Do another and post pics even if u cant see much pleeeeaasseee:happydance:

if there is a hint of a line u need frer tests, get one while your out


----------



## poppy666

I got 2 frer's here ready for wednesday, but really darnt use them cos ive only seen really faint lines n think im imagining them :dohh: will see what my temps do in next few days x


----------



## coral11680

good girl, no dont use them yet but if there is something later maybe use one in the morning? I was 10dpo when i used a frer, a IC 10miu and IC 20miu. The IC had very faint lines and the frer had a good line, no squinting required!


----------



## poppy666

Yep will leave frer till monday... just confusing when to count back from cos of all the flaming bleeding n spotting ive done..... :growlmad:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Girlies, 

Sorry I've not been on here for a while, Been trying to take a step back from ttc:blush:

Sounds like Tinks having loads of fun at camp:happydance:

Amy yay for getting a peek at last after last months fiasco:happydance:

Poppy didn't even realise you were gearing up for testing Fx'd huni:happydance:

Hope everyones doing well and I see the preg dingdongs are getting fatter:happydance:

ASF - The Gp appt was a total waste of fecking time, I got totaly fobbed off and it kinda caught me off guard:growlmad: 

I told my Gp me and hubby had been having unprotected sex for the last 3 1/2 years and been actively trying for last 7 months, told her about the chemical in December as well.

Her reply:growlmad:
she told me to get rid of all the charts, Opk's and have intercourse twice a week whilst I'm not on my period, relax and it should happen within 3 months

Sorry but what does she think we've been doing for the last 3 1/2 years:gun:

She's not running any tests of any sorts, so all thats happened is I'm more stressed and on the verge of giving up:cry:


----------



## poppy666

DM Id seriously go to another doctor and say you been trying for over 12mths, they only take it seriously after trying that long ( thats what they did with me and OH)... dont give up stand your ground sweetie and get another doctor xx


----------



## coral11680

DM is there anyone else you can see for a second opinion? You have obviously been relaxed for years and decided to chart etc because it wasn't happening that way! 
What a stupid cow. So sorry hun. There must be a way to get seen sooner?


----------



## Daisys_mummy

I'm thinking of going somewhere else for a second opinion just don't want to go back to my gp's

GP told me to come back in 3 months:growlmad:

Theres no way I'm getting rid of my charts etc surely it's got to be benificial to know when I'm going to O:shrug:


I wasn't expecting her to wave a magic wand but seems a bit stupid not to run any tests:dohh:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

My friend at work said about going to a family planning clinic:shrug: well I am trying for a bigger family afterall:haha:


----------



## coral11680

do u like your GP? if not find another?


----------



## Daisys_mummy

She's a new gp at our surgery, I thought a female gp would be more sypathetic hmmm guess I was wrong:blush: She also said most women fall preg within 3 months of seeing her, when I told hubby he said "what does she think she's a love guru":rofl:

I'm going to make another appt and see the other gp, he's really nice!!!!

I've been a bit more relaxed this month anyway, mainly because I thought I'd finally get something sorted, but I guess nothing is ever as easy as it seems!!!!


----------



## coral11680

yes make another appointment with the other doc. Explain that you feel you have waited long enough and need answers now! :rofl: at Love guru:haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Just come on for a quick rant/ sulk :cry: Just looking through facebook and this girl who is like out drinking nearly everynight, doesn't have a job, her bf is on a tag and doesn't have a job and they been together for 5 months and she is 11 weeks pregnant and doesn't even want the baby she only keeping it cause she knows she will regret getting rid of it in the future :cry: sorry but it upset me cause i'm emotional today and i really want to be pregnant and she really doesn't :( and it made me jealous and upset... sorry for the selfish post just had to get this off my chest :cry:

xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tink- Glad you enjoying yourself, sounds like you having a lot of fun, goodluck with all that cooking though :haha:
Pops- Goodluck with testing! :happydance: :dust:
Coral- Congrats on the avocado! :happydance:
Pheobe- Congrats on the mango! (I love mangos :D ):happydance:
DM- Would definitely go to another doctor, she doesnt sound like any help at all 3 ½ years is a long time ntnp especially with 7 months ttc she prob just too lazy to do anything and maybe she thinks that you not been having sex twice a week if she told you to go away and start doing that? 

AFM- Not a lot really, back at college on Monday, get to see when we get new house on Tuesday and thats about it really. SIL still not in labour but I think the baby has engaged cause she said it feels like its grinding on her pelvis and took dog to vets and she is not pregnant just having a phantom pregnancy. No symptoms but its early days and Im hungry now I read your posts you can tell you are pregnant ladies :haha:

xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon all:wave:
@poppy....no test pics then :cry: ok i can wait:haha:
@daisy....deffo go see another gp...silly woman thinking she a "love guru"
@lupine....i had a "friend" who was but didnt want to be preg while i was TTC....hard isnt it, but at least you got us to rant at! :hugs:
asfm, just relaxing today just sat around eating:haha:


----------



## coral11680

poppy where are those tests!!!

Lupine big:hugs: hun unfortunatley there are so many girls/ ladies who dont want their babies and it must be hard wanting a baby so bad:hugs: dont worry you'll be up the duff before you know it!

Cabbage, glad your sickness is wearing off so you can eat more:haha: I'm hungry now. I have beef stew cooking in the slow cooker, just waiting for the dumplings to finish cooking then I'm digging in:haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

Daisys_mummy said:


> Hi Girlies,
> 
> Sorry I've not been on here for a while, Been trying to take a step back from ttc:blush:
> 
> Sounds like Tinks having loads of fun at camp:happydance:
> 
> Amy yay for getting a peek at last after last months fiasco:happydance:
> 
> Poppy didn't even realise you were gearing up for testing Fx'd huni:happydance:
> 
> Hope everyones doing well and I see the preg dingdongs are getting fatter:happydance:
> 
> ASF - The Gp appt was a total waste of fecking time, I got totaly fobbed off and it kinda caught me off guard:growlmad:
> 
> I told my Gp me and hubby had been having unprotected sex for the last 3 1/2 years and been actively trying for last 7 months, told her about the chemical in December as well.
> 
> Her reply:growlmad:
> she told me to get rid of all the charts, Opk's and have intercourse twice a week whilst I'm not on my period, relax and it should happen within 3 months
> 
> Sorry but what does she think we've been doing for the last 3 1/2 years:gun:
> 
> She's not running any tests of any sorts, so all thats happened is I'm more stressed and on the verge of giving up:cry:

i missed you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Evening greatings from camp downe. :wave:
They wouldn't let me zip wire or climb so I've been mostly eating the supplies and watching the cubs have the time of their lives from the comfort of the nice warm hut. Kids currently hyperactive on £2 worth of sweets from the tuck shop. Dinner then campfire time. Got me some marshmallows :) mmmmmm 

Popsy, I gotta feeeeeeeelin :haha: x

DM don't ya dare give up, you deserve masses of support and help now and you must put your foot down. If you have no luck next time I will forward to you the NHS guidelines as to what the doc should do. Gotta get you sorted, you've been waiting way too long for your Bfp :hugs: x

Lupine makes me mad to hear about this girl, and totally understand why you had to rant. :hugs: x

Everyone else, hope your doing ok, fed up typing on iPhone now :haha: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Damita

DM I would put your foot down, DH went to the doctors the other day and said we want a SA so we have been refered for that and I'm going to do the same for my own doctor for my own tests..


----------



## poppy666

Woohooooo booked my holidays today for Turkey in Hisaronu :wohoo::wohoo: not long home and its freezing outside :cold:

Coral Mc i not poas yet been busy :haha:

Was looking at my CD20 ive got 8 days left to go yet, i thought next wednesday at latest, but if i ov'd it was bloody early ov'ing?? :wacko:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: everyone!!

DM, I agree with everyone else. Find another Dr who will listen & put your foot down or put it up her arse!!!! (that was for her being mean to my girl) Oh and :hugs:

Lupine, rant away huni, your time is coming. Don't loose hope sweetie and keep the faith:flower:

:hi: poppy, coral, amy, tink, phoebe, hopes, lew, pk,damita and eveybody else

Asfm, I'm just doing homework, lurking/stalking. Really just on Chill mode. AF is due on the 16th. I wont test until the 18. I have been starting a date:shrug:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!
Still lurking but just wanted to let you know it's cd1 for me :(
Love ya all x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny :hugs:

CG lurk away :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr enjoying yr weekend asf we had sex woopp and had a nice chines for tea it was yumm x x x


----------



## poppy666

LOL I fancy :sex: but darnt till i know where i am in cycle, sounds stupid i know but dont wanna risk anything :dohh:


----------



## Damita

I'm still lurking :wave:


----------



## poppy666

Such sad news that Amanda Holden lost her baby boy at 7mths so cruel :cry:

Night everyone :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Night Poopy.
Sending prayers for Amanda and her family[-o&lt;


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all....:cry: for amanda, that is sad...poor woman.
how come we got so many just lurking, whats to do with team ding dong?? everyone having a poopy end to the week? as for me..stuck indoors got a tummy bug...nice. xx


----------



## coral11680

Oh no thats terrible about amanda Holden, poor girl:cry:

Cabs hope you feel better sweety:hugs:

Poppy any testing this morning? :test: just try with FMU or SMU?

Hi to the rest of the ding dongs :hi:


----------



## poppy666

Morning everyone :flower:

Always quiet at weekend on here, toooooooooo much bonking thats why :haha:

MC get well soon lovely :hugs:

Coral dunno if to test this afternoon or not :shrug: this cycle dont look right having another 7 days to go :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well sad new on Amanda Holden praying for u afm clean house and beds roast dinner on and im just chilling now x x x


----------



## coral11680

Hi caz and pops

Poppy def test hun, your cycle is prob weird because of the mc but that doesnt mean you didnt O when ff said. Temps are the most accurate way of determining Ovulation, please please poas :test: :haha:


----------



## coral11680

your temps look fantastic too! x


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm i keep looking at Saturday 29th as OV too Coral cos i got a positive OPK :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well sad new on Amanda Holden praying for u afm clean house and beds roast dinner on and im just chilling now x x x

Mmmmm caz your dinner sounds better than what we're having, may come yours :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Ok decided im going to hold my bladder for 2hrs now and use one of my frer's if bfn that puts that bfp out of question for this cycle, so will sit back n wait for af then :thumbup:


----------



## mrsamyrach

nowt like a good shag on a sunday morning even though i have been on nights last one though tonight xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

poppy666 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls hope your all well sad new on Amanda Holden praying for u afm clean house and beds roast dinner on and im just chilling now x x x
> 
> Mmmmm caz your dinner sounds better than what we're having, may come yours :haha:Click to expand...

yes hun Cos you can plenty her x x x


----------



## caz & bob

fx poppy its a bfp x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: :test: :dust: poppy!! tummy ok now, must have been some24 hour thing or something i ate:shrug:


----------



## Damita

Good luck Poppy :dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

damita...agressive mood today??? all ok hun? :hugs:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> damita...agressive mood today??? all ok hun? :hugs:

Oh just fed up, I just don't think we will ever get pregnant, DH has been refered for SA but it turns out his father had issues too.. and I am ovulating earlier than before.. today I think and we haven't :sex: in two weeks and now I am beyond fed up and can't be arsed to :sex: today we are out for yet another cycle. I wanted to :sex: last night but DH was tired..:shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

think its dingdong dh syndrome...they always too tired but want a baby:growlmad: even if dh's father had issues, you still got dh so you still got a chance! try keep pma damita....sending you :hug: n :dust:


----------



## Damita

Fingers crossed.. I guess we will find out when he has his own SA.. but we have till June then I'm throwing in the towel for two years so I can do my post grad and a year of teaching..


----------



## mothercabbage

when will he ger SA done? hope it all turns out ok.xx


----------



## coral11680

pops I'm on the edge of my seat dear!!!! please be bfp please be bfp!

Damita fingers crossed DH SA all good hun.

I'm getting my roast on now, hurry pops!!


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: everyone

MC, I have been lurking/stalking cause I really don't have anything to say. I just like reading the convo's that go on in this thread. Also, school is kicking my butt this go around. So, my lurking/stalking has nothing to do with TTC its school this time. But I miss talking to you ladies:flower:

Oh and everytime I see your scan pics, it makes me smile because I think your bubba has little butterflies flying around in there. Crazy, I know:flower:

:hi: poppy, coral, amy & Damita


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!
Im feeling a bit better today except from af being in full flow with some horrid cramps. So im on cd 2. Feel disappointed that last cycle didn't work for us however im happy that it was only a 30 day cycle and i O'd earlier than normal on cd 17, mabye soy did the trick? But now im wondering if i should try it again this cycle, what do you ladies think? Also i can't help but keep thinking that if we bd'd cd 14, 15, 16, 17 and 18 how did it not happen? And makes me think there must be something wrong with me or dh?
Anyway onwards with a new cycle i suppose, im just going to do my normal which is prenatals, opk's and thinking about soy again.
Sorry for the selfish post.
Tink hope ur having fun at camp!
Poppy good luck for test, FX!
MC glad your feeling better x
Amy good luck for this cycle, sounds promising FX!
Hi Caz, Damita, CG, Coral, Phoebe and all the other Ding Dong's that im sure to have missed, hope you are all well :)
Also shocked to hear about Amanda Holden her and her family are in my thoughts x x x


----------



## coral11680

Hi China sweety, nice to see you're still around :hugs:

Jenny, sorry af came but like you said 30 day cycle is good fingers crossed this is the one!:hugs:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> when will he ger SA done? hope it all turns out ok.xx

Erm when the people at the assited conception unit answer the phone, will have to try again on Monday no luck on Friday..


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> Hi China sweety, nice to see you're still around :hugs:
> 
> Jenny, sorry af came but like you said 30 day cycle is good fingers crossed this is the one!:hugs:

Your bump pic is too cute Coral:flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

well best of luck damita:hugs:
:wave: china, glad you still around :flower:
poppy....is it time to poas yet?
coral:wave:caz:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Held my bladder for hour and half was busting :haha: so its :bfn: but im not expecting any different this weird cycle, just need af here now to start again blahhhhhhhhhhhh xx

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image023.jpg[/IMG]


https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image022.jpg


----------



## coral11680

pops are u sure nothing there? thought I could see faint line?


----------



## poppy666

Faint line when i put it up against the light, but think thats the anti strip Coral.... lol aww bless your sooooooooooooooo trying to see a line :hugs: Once my cycle back to normal we'll all know when i should test properly :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

no honestly i do see it up against the light, dont think its anti-strip either it has slight colour. Dont want to get your hopes up though either. cant u test with fmu tomoz with IC?


----------



## coral11680

who else sees it?


----------



## coral11680

the fact you were busting to pee prob means your urine was weak too yu need strong urine, so tonight dont drink after about 8pm and do a test with fmu please??????

MC where are you? hopefully tweaking these pics? :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yep will use the ICs now lol... well feels like a long cycle :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Held my bladder for hour and half was busting :haha: so its :bfn: but im not expecting any different this weird cycle, just need af here now to start again blahhhhhhhhhhhh xx
> 
> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image023.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image022.jpg

cant see anything on 1st pic:nope:...can maybe see the anti strip on 2nd pic...oh poo.....:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ill have a play.....tweeking coming up..:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Muppets swear its the anti strip ladies :dohh::haha:

Anyone else due for testing yet so im not on my todd this week??

MC they'll be loads to tweak when i got my cycle back :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so i tweeked 2nd pic.....prob just highlighting the anti strip...but maybe not!!!!:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







poppy 2nd pic.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poppy666

Gooooooooooooooooooood tweeking there lol :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

looks good :thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

i dont think its anti strip :happydance: ok Louise calm down, calm down


----------



## coral11680

oh cabs who is the this woman who predicts gender? I saw on the 3peats thread?


----------



## mothercabbage

its on ingender.co.uk or was it com......i put my dates on, but a woman with same lmp and ov day as me came back boy.....ill get the link for ya if ya want it xx
@poppy ive tweeked the 1st pic, "think" i see a faint something on that now too:shrug:...deffo test again!!
 



Attached Files:







poppy 1st pic.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> oh cabs who is the this woman who predicts gender? I saw on the 3peats thread?

https://ingender.com/cs/forums/t/213874.aspx?PageIndex=23


----------



## coral11680

thanks cabs my dear, oooooo I'm getting excited now pops please poas again but dont drink anything all night lol


----------



## mothercabbage

are you going to post on that website coral??? let me know what she says...did you get a nub shot at your scan?? and its only a few days until gender scan?


----------



## mothercabbage

hahhaha i just got a notification for your post coral!! :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: you know me too well :rofl: I read a few pages and someone had same date as me minus 1 day and it said girl. I posted nub shots on that site and got about 15 girl and one or two 50/50 :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

i tried to look back for your scan pics.. toooooooooooooooooooooo far, post one again pls, lets have a final glance and guess xx


----------



## phoebe

COOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! 
Hello my lovelies:hi::hi::hi::hi:
Pops I see summat on there:thumbup: fxd for toms test:winkwink: U got me all excited now :flower:
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

coooweeee Phoebe :hi:

Ok cabs here they are:
oh is it me or does my babies face look really flat?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0004.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mrsamyrach

thats a girl coral x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: phoebe...hows things with my dum dum? all good here..xx


----------



## mothercabbage

100% girl :pink:


----------



## mothercabbage

looks like babys face is being squashed there, awwww but by your uterus so its a soft squash lol, bless her....:awww:


----------



## mothercabbage

meant to say look at my nub compared to yours coral.............


----------



## coral11680

well I only have 5 more sleeps til I find out :happydance: kinda hope girl but wont be upset if its a boy, especially when you hear about things going wrong like Amanda Holden, a healthy baby is all I want now!

Yeah I think the face is squashed :haha:
yeah your does look a bit boyish now I think about it!


----------



## coral11680

hi Amy hun :hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

MFC
@hope its just healthy like you said cozza! xxx


----------



## babydream

Hi all, hope all okay!!

MC was is MFC??? Hope you are better xx

Poppy i see something i hope it's a bfp fx xx

Jenn, sorry for af xxhugsxx

hi coral, i'd say girl 

Hi phoebe and china girl and damita and everyone else xx

Asfm...You might remember i had a nearly +opk on friday and i called it + but yesterday and today i had two really dark very nice positives so deffo ov time for me. Had a huge bust up with dh on friday night so didn't bd but all was okay last night and planning again tonight and tomorrow. Phew!! So conceive+ in and out and pillow under bum, fx it'll work. Wooohoooooo!!! And have a look at my temps!! xxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

MFC ....is my fucking business nosey cow!!! hahahahahhahahahhaahha and you know anyway!!!!:rofl: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Get on it Babydream :happydance: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babydream

Yes i know hahahahahahah

Thanks poppy i hope you get that bfp before me hunni xxxxxx and i'll follow you in week or two hahah


----------



## poppy666

No i'll follow you lot lol that was anti strip i broke it open and no colour... 'i know that' just this lot on here got line eye :rofl:

I'll follow you missy in another 3wks or so, just shove those legs in the air :haha:


----------



## mrsamyrach

coral11680 said:


> hi Amy hun :hi:

hellllllllllllllllllo just lurking having mi sunday dinner then off to work x:hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

babydream said:


> Yes i know hahahahahahah
> 
> Thanks poppy i hope you get that bfp before me hunni xxxxxx and i'll follow you in week or two hahah

baby i also ovd this weekend too peak on cbfm friday and sat x:thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

what does MFC mean? i'm confused!

fingers crossed babydream and Amy


----------



## mothercabbage

MFC :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## babydream

wooohooooo fx for all of us!!! I'm so happy today!!!!! :happydance:

And yes MC!!! MFC!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## babydream

And...i'll be so disappointed when af comes!!!!!!! I never had this strong opk before, it has to work so lets just not think about af for now hahahahah Keep the PMA!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Howdy Team Ding Dong!

Back from camp, trying to recover zzzzzzzzzzzzz

Need to catch up.

What's MFC? you two got secret codes going on now? 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

All I can think of is Mother F***er Cabbage :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

not even close tink,:rofl: 
having fun at camp?
@coral.....you still waiting for that ingender prediction?? i am x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> All I can think of is Mother F***er Cabbage :rofl:

I thought same Tink :shrug: are we bad? :haha:


----------



## babydream

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> All I can think of is Mother F***er Cabbage :rofl:

Ahhhhhh, thanks Tink, that had me in stitches!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i am a mother fecker but girls have some manners!!! :blush::cry:


----------



## poppy666

Mingy fudge cake? :wacko:


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> i am a mother fecker but girls have some manners!!! :blush::cry:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: yes girls! Manners!!! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo i like fudge cake


----------



## poppy666

I give up :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok girls its something that me and babydream where having a laugh at, how OH always lets us on top at :sex: time, makes sure we have a good time first :winkwink: they both could be thinner so we say Manners Fat Cu*t, just a private silly joke.....


----------



## mothercabbage

wow...coral she predicted a boy for me and girl for you!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ok girls its something that me and babydream where having a laugh at, how OH always lets us on top at :sex: time, makes sure we have a good time first :winkwink: they both could be thinner so we say Manners Fat Cu*t, just a private silly joke.....

Knew it be rude coming from you two :haha:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> wow...coral she predicted a boy for me and girl for you!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Hey mother what is this prediction thing u have done?? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/p/213874/2055775.aspx#2055775
this is the link for it phoebe...might be on last page of the thread so go back to first page...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OOOooooooh I SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :rofl:

Yes were bad Pops :rofl:

Back from camp now cabbage, just de-mudding the children (much rolling down hills took place) 

I think that gals right, Boy for you girl for Coral. Phoebe.....I am not sure about you yet. I need to see what your bump looks like first..........


----------



## phoebe

:pizza::pizza::pizza: BRB pizza's here xxx

Still out of electric Tink, so havent charged camera xx:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

tink you should ask her, without giving scan details:winkwink:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes I thought that, just registered and waiting for password!

Phoebe, not buying the electric excuse :haha:

You seem to have too much laptop battery ;)


----------



## babydream

Yes Tink, would be interesting to see if she gets it right. And Tink, would you pleeaaasseee have a look at my chart??? xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

took about 2 mins for my password tink but went to spam folder, check there....


----------



## mothercabbage

seen your post on ingender tink lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Looking good to go babydream! Ovulation today or tomorrow I think :happydance: are you going in for more :spermy: tonight? x

MC i got the password but can work out how to post :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: ok forget that, it did work :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

yes its a bit weird how to post there.......i put babydreams dates up, see what possible baby she might get with Ov today.....:yipee:


----------



## babydream

Yes Tink, more b'ding tonight and tomorrow. Would that be enough you think???? Thanks hunni xxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> yes its a bit weird how to post there.......i put babydreams dates up, see what possible baby she might get with Ov today.....:yipee:

Do mine MC :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

that woman who does predictions, offline:cry: sorry baby dream.....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think that should seal the deal Babydream :happydance: very exciting, you have a great chance this cycle I'm sure! :dust: on your O xxxxx

Yes just was looking MC, I wonder......


----------



## Damita

woooohooo just got :sex: about time too.. none of this tired excuse.. pfft!


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Yes I thought that, just registered and waiting for password!
> 
> Phoebe, not buying the electric excuse :haha:
> 
> You seem to have too much laptop battery ;)

hehehehe!! not got a lappy either:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok poppy LMP? and OV date? and i put it on for you...xx


----------



## poppy666

OV 26th Jan :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

MC try 7th nov when not busy just for curiosity :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, you have something electrical there to come on here, so you must have some leccy :rofl: DO NOT LYE TO DR TINK. Pic this week, or I'll go into tesco, and get DH to take a pic of me on one of their mobility scooters :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> MC try 7th nov when not busy just for curiosity :hugs:

will do both dates for you poppy...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Phoebe, you have something electrical there to come on here, so you must have some leccy :rofl: DO NOT LYE TO DR TINK. Pic this week, or I'll go into tesco, and get DH to take a pic of me on one of their mobility scooters :rofl:

Woooooooooooooooooooo handbags hehehehe!!! Was a good temporary delaying tactic. I cant do piccy, like i said b4. Too shy n chunky xxxx:blush:


----------



## mothercabbage

done them both but she still offline, ill let you know what she says, or coral or tink if you see what she says then its ok to tell poppy or babydream what she has said....... i think i want to see that pic anyway tink...i think we all should do a silly photo and post on here by the end of next week!!! tinks mad photo week!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl: all agreeing say IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII...


----------



## poppy666

Aww thanks :wohoo::wohoo: gonna nip off and put korben bed xx


----------



## mothercabbage

I


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:happydance: Damita! looks like just in time too :) x


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Phoebe, you have something electrical there to come on here, so you must have some leccy :rofl: DO NOT LYE TO DR TINK. Pic this week, or I'll go into tesco, and get DH to take a pic of me on one of their mobility scooters :rofl:
> 
> Woooooooooooooooooooo handbags hehehehe!!! Was a good temporary delaying tactic. I cant do piccy, like i said b4. Too shy n chunky xxxx:blush:Click to expand...

If you post a pic this week i'll post a 30 sec vid of me on gas and air in delivery room whilst having korben ( i sound a plank) :haha: never shown anyone other than who was in the room :blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Tink's MAD photo week, I like it :) I challenge you all fellow Ding Dongers!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Phoebe, you have something electrical there to come on here, so you must have some leccy :rofl: DO NOT LYE TO DR TINK. Pic this week, or I'll go into tesco, and get DH to take a pic of me on one of their mobility scooters :rofl:
> 
> Woooooooooooooooooooo handbags hehehehe!!! Was a good temporary delaying tactic. I cant do piccy, like i said b4. Too shy n chunky xxxx:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> If you post a pic this week i'll post a 30 sec vid of me on gas and air in delivery room whilst having korben ( i sound a plank) :haha: never shown anyone other than who was in the room :blush:Click to expand...

Defooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## poppy666

If me and pheobe have to put something on that we thinks embarrassing YOU ALL DO :haha: right korben bed x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Okeys Popsy, I shall come up with a couple of items. Deal?


----------



## mothercabbage

im up for that!!! mad pic week, but as a taster lets see that vid poppy!! pmsl


----------



## phoebe

Now i'd love to see that Pops:haha: But still unsure about myself tho :blush::haha: Saw my mum today and even she said i've a bump. Wont that count instead hehehe xxxx::winkwink:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: No I won't take your mums word for it :haha: 

At camp husband went to the sites owners to ask if they had a comfy chair for me, and that I was 7 months pregnant(to swing the chair) When the man came he said "Criky you sure you aint due now?" :rofl: I think I ate too many pies......


----------



## phoebe

@ Tink :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

hey girls :rofl: at Tink about to pop hehe
DH was sitting on the couch and I walked in the living room he said "oh my god you are starting to look like Tweedle Dee" :rofl: cheeky sod!

Cabs I havent checked ingender, so boy for u girl for me lets hope shes right:winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

funny photos sounds good but I'm crap at ideas hmmmmmm

Poppy have to see that vid too!

Tink glad you survived camp! Not long til our pub lunch how about next Monday? Or another day next week?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Cheeky sod wasn't he? least I got a comfy chair :haha: although I WAS sticking my tummy out to make sure I looked 7 months :haha: must have overdone it a bit. When did we say we would go Willow Farm then? did we say the week after your scan or this week. I can't remeber :haha: x


----------



## phoebe

My O/h said exactly the same thing to me last nite Coral. And after we came back from the restaurant i could bloody well see why too:haha::haha: xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

ahhh so I was right, we did say after your scan. Yes Monday is fine for me :) x


----------



## coral11680

okey dokey Monday it is then! :rofl: @ phoebe what are we gonna look like in 4/5 more months :rofl: I was looking at pics of me pregnant with Ryan and I look the same now as I did at almost 6 months with him :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> Now i'd love to see that Pops:haha: But still unsure about myself tho :blush::haha: Saw my mum today and even she said i've a bump. Wont that count instead hehehe xxxx::winkwink:

Believe me pheobe my vid with me looking a mess after 24hrs with no sleep n talking pissed will make your bump picture look amazing :haha: sooooooooo when you show me yours i'll show you mine and i'll die of embarrassment :blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Tweedledee n Tweedle'dum-dum'


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Tweedledee n Tweedle'dum-dum'

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## phoebe

Ok Pops i'll do it then hehehe xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

come on phoebe, i neeeeeeeed to see that video :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Things we have to do lol :dohh: your on phoebe but dont chicken out :haha:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Things we have to do lol :dohh: your on pheobe but dont chicken out :haha:

I wont hun xx


----------



## mothercabbage

is it coming now?? pic phoebe? :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: Im just uploading it to photobucket atm :blush:


----------



## phoebe

Camera's charging as we speak. never did it the other day lol:shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Couldn't resist...

Will suitably embarrass myself very soon :haha: x

https://www.faceinhole.com/ShowCreation.asp?id=975827db2614c3a2b4&folder=NR/11/2/6/&ptype=0&swidth=450&sheight=428&server=s5


----------



## mothercabbage

im sure poppy pulled the short straw on this one! phoebe your bump be cute, poppys vid gonna be totally fuckking funny!!!! sorry poppy, cant wait to see it, im gonna get OH to record me wasted on gas and air n post on here...:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: very cute Tink lol

MC i did pull the bloody short straw lol just to get phoebe to finally post :haha: so hope im not the only one showing herself up this week :nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I got humiliating material upstairs, will sort tomorrow :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: at me and tweedle dum dum :rofl: come on pheebs u can take a pic while its charging lol


----------



## phoebe

<@ tink :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: ur very nawty xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: love the avatar Phoebe, Tink you are too clever!


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> :haha: very cute Tink lol
> 
> MC i did pull the bloody short straw lol just to get phoebe to finally post :haha: so hope im not the only one showing herself up this week :nope:

Hey those of little faith!!!! i promise i will do a pic. I'm in a not very attractive attire atm. But i promise hand on heart i will post piccy tom xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: loving the avatar Phoebe :rofl: I know, been spending to long with naughty 10 year olds this weekend :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Loving the avatar :rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

x


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe...tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!! do tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## mothercabbage

brilliant poppy!!!! love it, i was like that with connor loved the way you drank the water!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

When i said i felt funny think that was transition stage right before pushing, id only been in the room 20mins ( was 2cm before i went to delivery) he came fast x


----------



## mothercabbage

you looked really good....i was a mess, hair n mascara all over n afterward i looked like a manic druggie!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Loving it Popsy!!!!!!! puffin on yer peace pipe :rofl: 

Righto, I have to get some sleep, shatterd from the camping. Looking forward to this weeks posts ladies......EVERYONE must post something :) x


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: bet you look fine lol... i wanted my roots doing before he was due but he came two weeks early so messed my plans :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Night Tink cant wait for all yours :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok i post my "after shot" when i had connor, they bad...ill warn you now, just resize them both n then i post....


----------



## mothercabbage

i have pre-warned you.....easily offended look away now pmsl
edited...REMOVED PICS


----------



## mothercabbage

now thats rough!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

That isnt rough you just looked fecked pmsl but well x


----------



## mothercabbage

2 days in labour.......and 3 hours to push him out!!! 9lb 1oz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ......i was totally fecked!! hardest but one of the best days ever!!!!!!


----------



## Damita

:rofl: great pic


----------



## mothercabbage

cant wait to see yours damita! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

x
 



Attached Files:







cazz12.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> 2 days in labour.......and 3 hours to push him out!!! 9lb 1oz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ......i was totally fecked!! hardest but one of the best days ever!!!!!!

Stuff that i be begging for a c-section if i had to deliver that size :haha:


----------



## Damita

aww you look good Poppy..

Wasn't laughing at you MC, just Phoebe's profile pic


----------



## coral11680

Love the vid poppy, u were loving that gas and air! :haha:
Cabs u look fine much better than I did after I had Chloe. Poppy u look good too. I looked ok After Ryan coz I had planned csection so no labour!


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy i did beg for one, and vontanouse or however you spell it, i asked for the lot, i was never told he may be a big baby!!! my dd was 7lb4oz....connor was a fucker to get out....you look lovely, content! awwwwww


----------



## mothercabbage

got pic coral, after chloe?


----------



## poppy666

Well if your having another boy make it clear that you get every drug going or knocked out :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Chloe was 8lbs13oz and only took 20 mins to push out, took bloody forever to dilate mind! I must have a bucket crutch! :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

No I don't have any on comp prob have some in an album somewhere locked away! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

:haha::haha: coral get one out... piccy that is lol

edited well go find some tomoz and take a piccy x


----------



## Damita

aw I can't play this game :cry:


----------



## babydream

Gosh you girls are hilarious tonight!! Love the avatar pheebs hahahah

You all look rough but content after labour, love the video poppy lol I wonder how i'll look like probably like shit haha

Ok, i'm off to bed, lucky dh didn't get into a bad mood watching topgear tonight, jeremy clarkson slagging off albania, haha asshole

Sooo ovulation here i come with the goods!!!!!!

night night girls xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

I'll try but it was 10 years ago no idea where to start! Nighty night girls see yas Tomoz Xx


----------



## poppy666

Go catch that eggy and sleep well BD :dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Mmmm banana butties before bed nom nom x


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> i have pre-warned you.....easily offended look away now pmsl

fucking smackhead hahahahahahahahahahahahahaa


----------



## mrsamyrach

Damita said:


> aw I can't play this game :cry:

neither can i xxx lets play eye-spy xx:wacko:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww totally love all your pictures and your video poppy and you all look lovely, noone looks rough especially for just giving birth! I sure hope i look that good :thumbup: Hope you all okay :hugs:
Pheobe- Cannot wait for your bump pic, i am also a bit bigger than average and will be posting my pics on here if that helps- sure you will be beautiful all the same :hugs:
Damita & Amy- :hugs: me neither, but will be fun to see the others though :hugs:
BD- Good luck with the bding :happydance: you gotta love ovulation time!
Everyone else- Lots of :hugs: :kiss: for you (feeling a bit drugged up as took OH pain meds cause i was scared of getting migraine :blush: )

AFM- Gonna start SS to pass the time :haha: Got creamy CM, stomach cramps, vivid dreams (only strange bit) night before last i dreamed SIL had her baby and we had a huge burmese python and it started swallowing back so i pinned it down and got OH to chop its head off with a machete to get baby back out :wacko: and last night it was a sex dream which i have never had before and thats about all so far- deffo not gonna get my hopes up too much like last cycle! CP is med/med... Very tired so off to bed now, have been lurking all day but not said anything cause i had headache and not meant to be on laptop or it could turn into migraine, but i'm a dingdong addict :blush:

xxxxxxxx
xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

mrsamyrach said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> aw I can't play this game :cry:
> 
> neither can i xxx lets play eye-spy xx:wacko:Click to expand...

I spy with my little eye something starting with L :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i have pre-warned you.....easily offended look away now pmsl
> 
> fucking smackhead hahahahahahahahahahahahahaaClick to expand...

love you too my smackhead sidekick!!! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all....i love waking up to being called a smackhead! ha! nice one amy good job i have a sense of humor,fuckking asshole! :rofl:
@coral...find that pic yet?
@tink...lets see some after birth shots from you!!!
@dumdum...looking forward to seeing bump!:hugs:
@babydream....did nik take topgear ok then? :haha: poor dh...get the:spermy:?
@damita..."L"...ermmmm....laptop?(eye-spy):hugs:
all other dingdongs :wave:
and last but not least...POPPY :test: and post pics!!!!!!! pretty please:hug:
asfm....im ok today,no need for emergency toast this morn, dont wanna speak too soon but is :sick: going? maybe just a good day? good job, got loads to do!:growlmad:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Not having none of this "Can't play" Business. I challenge all Ding Donger's to post a funny picture on here this week. If you haven't got one, take one. I'm sure you can think up some kind of amusing scenario to pose :) If you don't post one I'll get creative with photoshop :rofl: Be warned :haha:


Anyhow. I have decided to make a photo for Amy. Here ya go Dr Amy Shagwell! :haha: xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Dr Amy Shagwell.JPG
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mothercabbage

results from gender woman for babydream................copy and pasted email....

you just predicted mine please can you do a friends? she has only ovulated today (6th feb) LMP 19th Jan, many thanx in advance xx



Boy :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:( She didn't do mine :cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

she still gotta do two dates for poppy too, think she does a couple n goes offline again.....did you get email alerts for your reply tink?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes have done now, will be patient :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

why dont you play with more pics tink while you wait :rofl: i like em!! do me do me!!!! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

just looked at that thread there is 2 ladies before your result tink...then one other lady after tinks before your two poppy xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh ok :) I be a good girl and wait :haha: I shall create more throughout the day. Any requests MC? I also gotta go route around in the old crates of photos upstairs. The photos I'm thinking of ARENT in albums :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Morning girlies!

Love the Dr Shagwell pic, Amy you better make that your avatar :rofl:

I will have a look for photos but may have hid them a long time ago :rofl: may have been lost in the transatlantic move!:haha:

Tink I'll be interested to hear if that girl is right for u on ingender hmmm, has a 50/50 chance though right!

Lupine Symptoms sound very good, my only 2 were creamy cm (which i usually dont get after O,) and cramps

Cabbage morning luvlie, glad the sickness is wearing off. Mine is just starting to leave in the mornings too:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: coral.....get rumaging for pics!!!
tink....surprise me!! :rofl: remember i have a sense of humour...i have to with dr shagwell on our thread!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Here's your Pic MC :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Mothercabbage.JPG
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mothercabbage

hahahahhahahahha, new profile pic i think, :rofl: i like it! pmsl


----------



## poppy666

Morning ding dongs :flower:

Tink Amy's picture is well funny made me giggle when i logged in :haha:

Got a phone call very early this morning, a friend ive know for about a year Michelle died in a car crash at midnight last night along with her partner Jamie in Co Durham... totally in shock they was only in their twenties :cry: she leaves a little boy aged 4yr Jack behind. I dont know much more yet, but very sad so so young x

afm havnt done an IC yet beginning to think whats the point now, surely would of had bfp by now :shrug: anyways will poas later or you'll all bug me to :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww :cry: sad news poppy....shame....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thats so sad Popsy..... :cry: everyone seems to have awful news at the mo...


----------



## poppy666

Yep life's too short never know whats around the corner, but with what i do know they were prounced dead at the scene so i hope they knew nothing about it xxx

On another note temps back up again today.. am i due af wednesday then or sunday with ov'ing early? :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

How long is your LP usually Pops? I would say your due Wednesday or Thurs as a guess. x


----------



## coral11680

awlful news about the young couple dying, so sad. Poor little bot with no Mum or Dad now:cry:

Cabbage love the new avatar:rofl:

Poppy u naughty girl should have tested with FMU, can u do one with SMU and dont drink anything!!!

Been rumaging through pics but cant find any of me after having Chloe, honest:haha: Found a couple of sillyish ones I will scan but nothing hilarious or anything


----------



## hopefulUs

Good Morning...How we all???
I LOVE all your great pix and video's(poppy)i think you all look really good in them.
Poppy sorry to hear your sad news..life is so cruel sometimes...

afm....Think af playing tricks on me AGAIN!!! started getting cramps Sat evening so i persumed by sun AM she would be here but nothing as yet,still getting some quite uncomfortable cramps...sorry for TMI but usually a good old :sex: gets things going but thats not even worked this time. Even with all that said i still dont think its to far away......TOOOOO many AF signs....
xxx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> How long is your LP usually Pops? I would say your due Wednesday or Thurs as a guess. x

Not sure Tink only charted twice and 1st time i ov'd on CD18 and got my BFP 9dpo... My cycle generally 28 days, but if ive ov'd earlier im guessing my af be early? lmao head confused i mean who ovulates on CD10 :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes you should be early if you did indeed ovulate early. So af any time from Wednesday I reckon. That is assuming af is coming.......not a BFP. Of course your gonna get pressurised to test, you have IC's no excuse :haha:

Right gonna get dressed x


----------



## mothercabbage

nice chart poppy!:thumbup: was that car accident this morning? heard a few traffic announcements today and shuddered...:cry:


----------



## coral11680

Hopefuls, you should test! as should Poppy!


----------



## poppy666

Saturday at 11.55pm in Blackhall, they closed the road all night to get them out :cry:

Gonna go have brekkie xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes Hopeful, POAS! :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Hopefuls, you should test! as should Poppy!

LOL Im gonna use other frer this afternoon then wait for af i think its stressing you know poas :haha:


----------



## coral11680

I would save frer and just use IC. Or do you want the frer out the way?


----------



## coral11680

ok couple of silly pictures coming up


----------



## coral11680

This is me about 5 months preg with Ryan on my way to Halloween Party
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## coral11680

This is me as a teenager acting stupid with one of my mates dressing up as I dont know what! We were bored!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0002.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## coral11680

and lastly.........another bored teenage day round another friends house, think we were dressing up as hookers!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0003.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## hopefulUs

Thanks for replies...
Should i wait until tom AM to test or do it today?? Would nt FMU work better?? helllpppp lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Coral, the hooker pic is highly amusing :haha: lol oh my, the sayings that were 'in' RAD :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopefull, yes FMU is best usually. Have you got any tests? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Although you could just hold your pee and not drink for a few hours? x


----------



## hopefulUs

No i havnt got any but fighting the urge to pop to chemist.....keep saying to myself is it worth it when i feel so strongly that af is near but on other hand telling myself it might stop the little bit of doubt....xx


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :rofl: Coral, the hooker pic is highly amusing :haha: lol oh my, the sayings that were 'in' RAD :haha:

That pic is a photocopy, my friend kept original as she couldnt part with it, there is one of her dressed the same, with drawn on moustache too:haha: she made a scrapbook for me when I moved to America, hence "RAD":haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

wow coral thats an interesting collection of pics!!! pmsl at the "hooker" one.....everybody :test: quick im having withdrawals!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Damita

:haha: 3 weeks until I test..


----------



## mothercabbage

<---------------------- that made me laugh when i saw it again...cabbage head :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Coral loving the hooker piccy, you hussy :rofl::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

I know Poppy get pissing and hopefuls get to the chemist missy!


----------



## coral11680

Thanks it wasnt me really dressing up I was on my way out down the pub! :rofl:


----------



## hopefulUs

Right gona go chemist!!! let u know when im back!!!! x


----------



## coral11680

good girl hopeful!


----------



## poppy666

PMSL Hopeful tell ya this lot will hound you every cycle to poas so get that bfp quickly cos it'll save you a hell of a lot of money :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: hopefuls:dust::dust::dust:
same for you poppy :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I haven't found anything that funny yet, been crawling around in the loft space (my bedroom is the loft, and we only have a little cupboard to one side of loft space to store stuff)

I have however found one of me stoned on gas n air, me pregnant looking like a beached whale, and me looking like a washed out 15 year old holding my newborn. Will scan em in for the meantime. Still haven't found the hilarious one I had in mind, maybe cause I have hid it cause its so hidious :rofl:

Hopeful, be quick honey!

Popsy get peeing x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

3 weeks Damita? Looks to me like you are entering the TWW by the chart? x


----------



## coral11680

oo lets see tinks


----------



## babydream

Holy crap a very busy morning here!!!!

You were a very attractive hooker coral pmsl!!!

Hopeful and poppy get testing!!! Phoebe, i want to see bump pic today!!!!

Gl for everyone in tww i hope i'm in there too.

Tink, lovely, my temps are still even no jumping up yet but i think these temps are really high anyway, so if it has to jump 0.4 then they gonna be very very very high. What do you think???? And shall i just discard those two when i had the nightshifts? (cirlces)


----------



## hopefulUs

IM BACCCKKKKK lol.... 
I got FRER twin pack from boots....How long should i wait before testing???
Although not sure how long i CAN hold it....had coffee earlier and it makes me pee for england lol....


----------



## babydream

OOOhhhh hopeful good luck hunni. Tea makes me pee for england but if i have some toast or something with it or after it then don't have the same effect. Try it! Or just have a pee now and hold it after for a few hours, maybe 4??? fx hunni


----------



## coral11680

hopeful how many days past O are you? I would prob wait like Babyd said. Pee now then dont drink for 2 or so hours, then squeeze some out?


----------



## coral11680

BabyD I would discard the nightshift temps hun


----------



## hopefulUs

I last had a pee about half 11...gona have something to eat now and do some bits indoors n hold my pee for as long as possible...
Will be back when tested.....
xx


----------



## babydream

Cheers coral, i thought the same xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I just been bathroom n notice some ewcm so af on her way im thinking.

Hopeful :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

i had that poppy! ermmmm...no af for me fxd same for you!!!


----------



## coral11680

poppy stop diddle dallying and poas!!! Hopeful see ya soon with results!


----------



## poppy666

lol i am after one need to hold bladder longer :haha:


----------



## babydream

I'd like a funny avatar but i'm scared to get rid of my kokopelli :(


----------



## poppy666

Me too BD :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I agree about disregarding temps babydream.

OK, pics coming, nothing too exciting though, will go have another rummage a little later x


----------



## phoebe

[/ATTACH]





Hi girls i really hope this has worked, as i am on the point of lobbing the fecking camera out of the bloody window:growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## babydream

Awwwwww, beautiful bump Phoebe!!!!! What was so scary about this??? Gorgeous!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Aww phoebe wth was you worried about? lickle ding dong bump :baby: :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

i was expecting a bad pic phoebe!!!!! ace bump!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Love the bump pic Phoebe glad you put it up! aww cute :baby: ding dong in there


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

added another, for bump comparison (one where my hair is nearly as red as the curtains :haha:) This is me 6 Months pregnant with my second.

Beached whale is me 21 weeks with my first.

Shattered pic after birth me 19 with my first.

Stoned Gas n air pic me in labour with my daughter.
 



Attached Files:







img006.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 18









img007.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 18









img008.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 16









img009.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## coral11680

Tink, those pics aren't embarrassing you look great in all of them!:sulk::haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:happydance: Phoebe's bump pic!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: 

You have a great bump going on there honey, very very cute. Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww x


----------



## poppy666

Tink those photo's are fab 'beach whale' lol you look good in that one x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, I look like shite :haha: Mind you, nothing particularly amusing yet. I need to get my arse back in the loft. x


----------



## mothercabbage

tink find some better ones than that you look ace in all of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## babydream

These are not embarrassing Tink, you look fab!!!


----------



## phoebe

Thanks girls for ur kind words. In the end i was getting so stressed and annoyed at camera, that i forgot what i was attempting to upload:blush::haha: xxx Technology and Luan dont mix very well :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Was sorry to hear ur news Poppy, how very sad, poor little mite:cry: But i did love ur video hun. And i told u i was a woman of my word hehe xxx Apologies for the delay getting on here today, but i was watching the superbowl woohoo!!! God love my GREEN BAY PACKERS!!!!!! it was bloody ace, and they won me £200 squid yay:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Anyways i hope everyone is well and tickety boo on this miserable grey old day. Hugs xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Love ur avatar mother:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I think the problem is i hid the funny ones so nobody saw them :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning dum dum...or afternoon! lol.....well done on the 200 sheets!!! avatar courtesy of tink! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oohhhhh 200 smackers, nice :) x


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> morning dum dum...or afternoon! lol.....well done on the 200 sheets!!! avatar courtesy of tink! x

I know fab eh dum dum!! I can feel a retail therapy hit coming on woohoo!! Or i would if it werent blasted raining. Me no like rain & wind, it makes me look like the wild woman of borneo:rofl::rofl::rofl:
U can see why o/h called me tweedle dum dum now hehehe xxxx


----------



## coral11680

I was going to watch superbowl but couldnt stay awake! I wasnt rooting for anyone in particular anyway, congrats on the 200 squid

*edited Superbowel to Superbowl! :haha:


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> I was going to watch superbowel but couldnt stay awake! I wasnt rooting for anyone in particular anyway, congrats on the 200 squid

It suited me just fine being the bloody insomniac that i am now :haha::haha: been a packers fan since i was 15. Love american footy, especially looking at the eye candy players :haha::winkwink:xxx


----------



## phoebe

Loving all the piccys on here, they're ace:thumbup::happydance: so has anyone got any more goodies to add on here?? xxxx
Any more news on the testers front yet??? 
fxd and dustings to all in their waiting times and eggy catchers hugs xxxxxxxxxx:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Said id test later when bladder full, but be my last time i think till after Wednesday x


----------



## coral11680

poppy when is the last time you drank anything?


----------



## poppy666

Only an hour ago so too soon x


----------



## coral11680

ok no more drinks


----------



## poppy666

yes boss :haha:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> yes boss :haha:

good girl :awww:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Oh my god, i've been away for too long :O
How is everyone doing?!

I've missed my girlies
xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well I have been searching and searching :haha: I give up for now. Did find the 1 rough photo after I got back from hospital with my daughter :wacko: 1 me trying to do a sexy pose 36 weeks with my first :winkwink: And some random photo of me camping in rather hippy gear laying in the mother and baby room....:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







img010.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 15









img011.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 16









img012.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ToxicFox92

Lmfao, love the photos tink.
:D


----------



## coral11680

thats a bit better Tink, you look so young in second pic, and love the outfit in the 3rd do you still have it :haha:

Hi Toxic, long time no see how r u?


----------



## ToxicFox92

I'm good, had a little bit of depression over christmas and new year, hence why i've not been on this for a few months, but i'm pretty much back to normal now.
:)


----------



## coral11680

ToxicFox92 said:


> I'm good, had a little bit of depression over christmas and new year, hence why i've not been on this for a few months, but i'm pretty much back to normal now.
> :)

awww:hugs: glad you are feeling better now


----------



## hopefulUs

Well BFN just as expected....just hope af shows her ugly face asap!!!!


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

Welcome back Toxic:flower:

Ooooh Phoebe, that bump is too cute girly!!!!:thumbup: Yes I was rooting for those Packers myself!!!:happydance:

Tink, those photo's of you are just fab!!!

MC love'n the avitar:haha:

:hi: poppy, babyd, coral and all the other ding dongs:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Toxic! :wave: glad to have you back hun! The ol depression gets the better of us all at sometime or another :hugs: Glad your feeling a lot better x

Coral, you think I look young in that pic, cop a load of this one. I look like some teen trying to work out how to feed the baby. I love Franklyns little face, he was breastfed and was not at all impressed with me trying to get this cup of milk down him :haha:
 



Attached Files:







img013.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww Hopeful :( :hug: :hugs: :hug: Sorry bout the BFN honey, perhaps you ovulated late? not out till af comes x


----------



## coral11680

so sorry Hopeful :hugs: when is af due?

Tink you do look young there awww cute little Franklyn.

Hi china :hi:


----------



## coral11680

Tink have u got consultant tomorrow? I have at 9.45 not sure what to say now, been so focused on gender scan forgot about appointment. I need to get my point accross that i want a repeat c-section but might come across too wimpy :haha: My only points I can remember are:1.- over 30 increases chance of rupture, 2. I dont have my notes from the states so not sure if doc used vertical opening inside(apparently common with transverse breach) which again increases risk.hmmmmmm not sure what else


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh yes :haha: forgot myself. Hmmm both sound pretty convincing points for a C-section. You may not have a fight on your hands at all, depends on the opinions of the consultant I guess. If I come up with any other points I will let you know. x


----------



## poppy666

Sorry had to pop out, BFN here too,,, just need to read back now see what i missed x


----------



## babydream

awwww, sorry for bfn hopeful and poppy :hugs:

Toxic i just mentioned to MC that we haven't seen you for a long time here and here you are 20mins later! spooky! hope you feel better xx

My opk went back to negative this afternoon and saw some ewcm again (hope it wasn't leftover goods from last night) !!! Woohoooo


----------



## coral11680

Sorry for bfn poppy, did u use ic or frer? Any pics?


----------



## mothercabbage

spooooky! here you are toxic.......
:hugs: hopful n poppy...:dust: for next time xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yep frer but not gutted just want af now xx


----------



## Damita

sorry about the bfn ladies :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

No pics poppy?


----------



## poppy666

Coral no didnt see point its white as my ass :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: oh I was sure there was something yesterday :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

I'm still chuckling at mother cabbages avatar :haha:


----------



## poppy666

LOL Think everyone was wishing there was :hugs: I didnt take this cycle seriously 'hence lack of dtd' but will once af finally rears her head :winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

Hmm still not convinced you are out but understand why no more testing til af now :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Sorry about the bfn's Hopeful and Pops xxxx
Lucky dust for u both xxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh no, not another BFN :( :hug: :hugs: :hug: Popsy x


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: at your avatar tink


----------



## poppy666

Great avatar Dr Tink :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: yes, I was having another play :haha: not getting much done yet today. Will work my way through the group I think :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Slowwwwwwwwly working on the Pièce de résistance :rofl: Should be amusing :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey ladies :wave: :hugs:
Tink- Love the avatars you have made they are funny! Love your preg/ baby pics they are so lovely you dont look rough at all you look lovely! Lmao at the hippy photo :rofl: 
Coral- Love you pics especially the hooker one :D so funny!
Pheobe- I really dont know what you were worried about your bump is lovely :cloud9: So cute! 
MC- Hey :wave: hows things? Have you had any more bleeding etc? 
Hopeful- Sorry about bfn, hope its just too early for you :hugs:
China- Hey how are you?
Toxic- :wave: are you still ttc?
Poppy- Aww hun sorry for bfn :hugs: but you dont know where you are in cycle so could be too early, hope you get bfp soon :hugs:
AFM- Finding out about moving tomorrow :happydance: and my dad giving money for dress in a few weeks :D All is good, think Im out this cycle but life is good so I can cope- also moving will prompt OH to come to docs cause we will have a new one so it wont embarrass him so much :D Hope you are all okay :) :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LR Your not out yet missy and if so you can join me into shagging into February :winkwink::haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

:happydance: for shagging :haha: hopefully we won't need to we will be bump buddies instead :winkwink: just read back properly sorry to hear about your friends i really feel for their son i was 6 and my brother was 5 when our mum died in a car crash so i know how hard it will be for his family, hopefully he will not cotton on as well as it never affected my brother as much as me because he didn't really understand he just thought she was gone for a while :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I have no idea what possessed me to wear that outfit......even if I was camping :haha: FX still for you Lupine! x


----------



## mothercabbage

lupinerainbow said:


> Hey ladies :wave: :hugs:
> Tink- Love the avatars you have made they are funny! Love your preg/ baby pics they are so lovely you dont look rough at all you look lovely! Lmao at the hippy photo :rofl:
> Coral- Love you pics especially the hooker one :D so funny!
> Pheobe- I really dont know what you were worried about your bump is lovely :cloud9: So cute!
> MC- Hey :wave: hows things? Have you had any more bleeding etc?
> Hopeful- Sorry about bfn, hope its just too early for you :hugs:
> China- Hey how are you?
> Toxic- :wave: are you still ttc?
> Poppy- Aww hun sorry for bfn :hugs: but you dont know where you are in cycle so could be too early, hope you get bfp soon :hugs:
> AFM- Finding out about moving tomorrow :happydance: and my dad giving money for dress in a few weeks :D All is good, think Im out this cycle but life is good so I can cope- also moving will prompt OH to come to docs cause we will have a new one so it wont embarrass him so much :D Hope you are all okay :) :hugs:
> 
> xxxxxx

things ok with me, no spotting or bleeding....:dust: for testing :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Sorry to hear about your mum :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: morning all....i love waking up to being called a smackhead! ha! nice one amy good job i have a sense of humor,fuckking asshole! :rofl:
> @coral...find that pic yet?
> @tink...lets see some after birth shots from you!!!
> @dumdum...looking forward to seeing bump!:hugs:
> @babydream....did nik take topgear ok then? :haha: poor dh...get the:spermy:?
> @damita..."L"...ermmmm....laptop?(eye-spy):hugs:
> all other dingdongs :wave:
> and last but not least...POPPY :test: and post pics!!!!!!! pretty please:hug:
> asfm....im ok today,no need for emergency toast this morn, dont wanna speak too soon but is :sick: going? maybe just a good day? good job, got loads to do!:growlmad:

smack ma bitch up


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Nice avatar Amy :haha: x


----------



## mrsamyrach

yes the fucking avatar tink tonk
may i just express the upset you have caused regarding this
my fucking hair is ginger
and it should read
diploma in cocks,fannies and bum love x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Well, that might just get you kicked off as an avatar eh? :haha: And I thought you looked very sexy there with ya strawberry blond curls :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Good to hear MC :hugs:
Amy :rofl:

xxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Dr Tink!!! I need help, please!!

I'm flying back home on 12dpo and back on 20dpo, it's a 2hr flight only but can it jeopardize implantation??? Or anything in fact??? Is this a stupid question??


----------



## mrsamyrach

babydream said:


> Dr Tink!!! I need help, please!!
> 
> I'm flying back home on 12dpo and back on 20dpo, it's a 2hr flight only but can it jeopardize implantation??? Or anything in fact??? Is this a stupid question??

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

what you laughing at ginner!!!!!


----------



## coral11680

evening Ginge :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Babyd dont worry hun I'm sure flying wont harm anything. I know you didnt ask me :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No questions are stupid Babydream, not when you want something so much and you want to do everything you can right to get your bubba. 

Flying will be absolutely fine. In fact, they did a study on female flight attendants who fell pregnant and continued duty. There was no increased risk of anything going wrong. Also they have found the increase in radiation when flying is too low to cause any problems during early pregnancy. 

Was a little while cause I did a medical journal search just in case I was wrong. So you off home for a bit? Where's home? x


----------



## mrsamyrach

my hair is same colour as my hubbys xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

shes leaving me ......bitch babydream.....pmsl


----------



## mrsamyrach

tink cant you change name to dr shagfadge x


----------



## coral11680

tink are u still playing with pics?


----------



## babydream

Thanks coral and tink! Yes i want this so much that i'd actually cancel my flight for it. I'm all to see my sick auntie back home in Hungary and i haven't seen my father for ages so a visit due there too. Not a pleasent trip i'm afraid :( But if i get my bfp while there, wooohoooo, unforgettable holiday! :) xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

It depends whether I saved the pic before i wrote on it...... um i'll have a lookie


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> shes leaving me ......bitch babydream.....pmsl

Pmsl, i'll have a computer at home you silly cow and i'm visiting you soon!! Happy now???? lol


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> shes leaving me ......bitch babydream.....pmsl
> 
> Pmsl, i'll have a computer at home you silly cow and i'm visiting you soon!! Happy now???? lolClick to expand...

*NO,take me with you,crazy bitch*


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> shes leaving me ......bitch babydream.....pmsl
> 
> pmsl, i'll have a computer at home you silly cow and i'm visiting you soon!! Happy now???? LolClick to expand...
> 
> *no,take me with you,crazy bitch*Click to expand...

come on then!!!!!!


----------



## coral11680

are babyd and cabbage having an affair :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

*no fecking passport....its run the feck out​*


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Okey, here ya go Amy
 



Attached Files:







Dr Amy Shagwell.JPG
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mothercabbage

yes we are coral.....lol


----------



## babydream

Then you are staying! Lover!!!!:haha::haha::kiss:


----------



## coral11680

:haha: shagfadge


----------



## mothercabbage

*tis not meant to be my love! We shall be parted! ​*


----------



## coral11680

Cabbage u can borrow my passport just dye your hair! :haha:


----------



## babydream

Aaaahhh, there you are sweetheart i don't have to leave you now. Coral is very kind! "You are my life now Bella!" (Twilight) hahahahahahah


----------



## mothercabbage

deal coral...on way to get it now lol


----------



## coral11680

calm down I'll post it to you!


----------



## mothercabbage

all quiet here......im signing off for the night girls, sleep well...xx


----------



## mrsamyrach

dr shagfadge wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheyyyyyyy

night smackhead


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nunnites Cabbage, me too, gonna watch one born every minute in bed I think x


----------



## Damita

:rofl: love the profile pics ladies


----------



## mothercabbage

mrsamyrach said:


> dr shagfadge wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheyyyyyyy
> 
> night smackhead

amy, i find this post offensive, i posted them pics in good faith that team ding dong would not poke fun, it hurt the first time you called me a smack head but i let it slide, i do have a sense of humour but this is too much, in the pics i posted i had a hard delievery where both i and my son were destressed,tired and exhausted, i may look rough, but id do it all again in a flash right now..for my little boy, when you have children amy i hope you look back at this and think how rough and offensive this name is to call a woman who let down her guard and trusted a "friend".........................................................................


----------



## poppy666

Did i miss much ive just logged in :wacko:

One born every minute is on anyone watching it? got some cramping going on girls :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Hey MC hope your ok sweetie, not sure whats gone on but hugs anyways :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

only so much someone can take poppy......i posted them pics b/c i was proud of them...to be called a smackhead! not once(which i let slide) but twice........they were my personal precious photos and .........well..............not gonna blab on.......................deleted them from here now!!


----------



## babydream

Just ignore Claire, i've been doing that for a long time. I thought she was funny at the beginning but it all got too much and now i find her posts selfish abusive and disgusting. I'm here because of the others! Chin up girl, you look beautiful on those pics! All of the other girls too, i wish i could have a pic like that soon xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Think i'll take my vid & pic off too now cos im sure everyone's seen it, hate it really but we had to get Pheobe joining in with the bumps somehow :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

HopefulUs and poppy sorry for bfns:hugs:

phoebe love the bump!! i cant wait until i get a real bump, i'm jealous!

I had fun going back through some of the pages and looking at all the pics that were posted. The pics with the newborns are always so amazing, I can't wait!! MC I missed yours but I'm sure it was lovely:hugs: (although your avatar is quite lovely as well:haha:)

As for me- no exciting news, just waiting and waiting to hit 12 weeks. the Angelsounds reallyyyy helps with the wait though, I really dont feel worried the way I used to. I've been SOO irritable lately though! DH will do something little that bothers me and I swear I can feel my face turn red and my blood pressure rise! I actually kicked him in the shin a couple days ago.. and then he laughed at me hahah and asked if I felt better! He is so good at putting up with my crap:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i feel sad,and just dissapointed......
thanx for your kind post tunde.....:hugs:
:hugs: back at ya too poppy xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes my after birth shots were rough.......ask amy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Hopes no they wasnt... did you see me high on gas? now thats rough :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

aw MC i love those kinds of pics! Exhausted new mommy and tiny new baby, so exciting!!


----------



## mothercabbage

MFC


----------



## poppy666

Anyone watching one born every minute? How old is this lady who on at the moment? :wacko:


----------



## babydream

The one with the heart problem?? Julie her name is??? she looks around 40 or so, maybe early 40s.


----------



## mothercabbage

not me, im recording it,will watch it tomorrow,going this time, night all xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> The one with the heart problem?? Julie her name is??? she looks around 40 or so, maybe early 40s.

No the other one the midwife had to calm down then said she was fully dilated.

Nite MC sleep well :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy i cant seem to find yours, maybe im not going back far enough, hm.. it seems i missed sooooo much in just a few days


----------



## babydream

aahhhh i don't know pops sorry, dh had his dinner and didn't want to watch it meanwhile lololololol I'll see if they show her again?? Old lady??


----------



## Hopes314

did you guys say there was a link online to watch that one born every minute for me who lives in the US? I found some links for it previously when I was looking but they didnt workkk.


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> aahhhh i don't know pops sorry, dh had his dinner and didn't want to watch it meanwhile lololololol I'll see if they show her again?? Old lady??

She on now zara lol x


----------



## coral11680

MC hun hope you are ok, I think you looked great and I'm not just saying that, I know how hard it is to give birth and we certainly dont look our best but you didnt look bad at all :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Ahhhhh in pink top? Just had the baby?? i would say early 40s. I saw her husband is 44 she should be the same(ish).


----------



## poppy666

Yep thats her, thought she was a lot older, fair play to her awww i wanna baby now :haha:


----------



## babydream

I swear to god i was pushing with the lady called Julie i was so anxious for her!!!! lol Her hubby was funny, 'Come on!!' lolol


----------



## poppy666

lol just made me cry that part.. gets me every week :dohh::haha:


----------



## babydream

me too pops but dh was distracting me, i might watch it back tomorrow and i missed last week's episode.


----------



## coral11680

It always gets me too awww little babies


----------



## Regalpeas

All's quiet on the western front...

It's so quiet in here that I can here my cat licking his paw. lol


----------



## Hopes314

*yawn* I'm awake at a silly time of day again. It's 330am here. Woke up at random to go eat:haha: Then thought I'd listen to :baby: ..heart rate is down to 160 the past two days.. before that it was always 168-176. I guess it's supposed to go down now huh? Hmm. Still hungry. Heres my latest lack of bump pic:dohh: I'm jealous of everyones REAL bumps!:cry:
 



Attached Files:







11+4.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## poppy666

awww hopes not that bump is getting bigger :happydance:

Morning everyone :flower:

1 more day for me then fx af finally comes :yipee::yipee: never wish for something so much :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good Morning Ding Dongs!

Coral, hope you get on ok this morning. Been thinking about ya! Not come up with any more arguments for C-section, hopefully your consultant will be sympathetic. x

I shall be having similar discussions with the consultant myself. Although I think I possibly will be pushing more for a planned induction close to my due date with an epidural so I can rest during labour. Oh well see what happens. Similar really to the lady with the heart condition last night actually, my specialist said no to pushing longer than 30 mins. I dread forceps though :( They look pretty scarey to me..... 

MC :hugs: I get why you felt upset. But thanks for sharing that private moment, same goes for you Pops. x

Morning regal! :wave: hope your ok honey! x


----------



## Regalpeas

@ Hopes -Yep 3:30a for me too. I see your bump. It's growing nicely! 

Funny thing is I just had a bowl of cereal, but I'm not pregnant. lol Now I'll have to stay up until six. Yeah, right.lol I'm gonna try to catch some shut eye so I won't oversleep. Night Hopes!


GOOOOO PITTSBURGH! BLACK and YELLOW. I know they lost, but I had to let out one last hurrah for good times sake. :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww cute ickle bump Hopes!!!!!!!!!!!! Its defo getting bigger :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

Tink does your temps drop down day before af? im in new territory with charting now :wacko:


----------



## Regalpeas

Morning Ladies, I'm about to go night. lol


I know the feeling Poppy. I really do.

Thanks Tink :) I hope all is well with me too. I'm just trying to wait things out as far as my cramping goes.

Okay I must log off lest I forfeit a productive day when the sun comes up.


Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Hopes314

I thought that c-sections were preferred by healthcare providers after the person has already had a c-section? I thought if you wanted a vbac THEN you had to try to convince the doctors?? gosh I know nothing about having babies. I will be in labor and on BnB asking you all what to do next!


----------



## poppy666

Night RP :hugs:


----------



## PJ32

Hi Tink, Poppy, Hopes and Regal xxxxx

hope everrone is well.

Hopes your bump is lovely

Pop's fxd that she will turn up soon.

Tink, sounds like you are getting organised nice and early (and scaring yourself by watching OBEM)

Afm, AF arrived full force this morning after 4 weeks to the day since D&C so we are officially back, oh yeah :dance:


----------



## Hopes314

pj im glad you were able to get back on track so easily!! got any special ttc plans?


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh PJ glad your af came sweetie :hugs:

PJ hope you dont mind me asking is it painful or same as your ususal af? lol im scared :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes Pops, they usually drop, but sometimes not till af actually starts x

Hopes its a little different now, but like you said always used to be the other way round. Research has shown its usually better for a woman to attempt VBAC than to have a repeat Csection. The type of incisions used recently are less prone to splitting open during a VBAC. So now consultants usually like a trial VBAC unless the reason behind the C section would be a problem again. As Coral had one last time due to baby's position and placenta position, there is no reason that she needs to have another C-section. But she DOES stand a very good chance of getting one because the scar risk is still valid although it probably wont be a problem. One of her arguments is that her notes from her last birth are still in the states so it would be difficult to tell what type of incision they surgeon used. x


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Yes Pops, they usually drop, but sometimes not till af actually starts x
> 
> Hopes its a little different now, but like you said always used to be the other way round. Research has shown its usually better for a woman to attempt VBAC than to have a repeat Csection. The type of incisions used recently are less prone to splitting open during a VBAC. So now consultants usually like a trial VBAC unless the reason behind the C section would be a problem again. As Coral had one last time due to baby's position and placenta position, there is no reason that she needs to have another C-section. But she DOES stand a very good chance of getting one because the scar risk is still valid although it probably wont be a problem. One of her arguments is that her notes from her last birth are still in the states so it would be difficult to tell what type of incision they surgeon used. x

well that makes sense. to me, it is scary to know that the baby has to come out somehow! whether c-section or vaginally, i'm equally terrified that it has to come out i think! yikes. (and tink i think forceps are scary too!!)


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning [email protected] :hugs:
poppy...no testing today?
hopes...cute bump..:awww:
pj...:wave: long time no see, hope your well:hugs:
hi to all other friendly dingdongs:wave:
asfm....tired.............yawn.............


----------



## PJ32

Hopes314 said:


> pj im glad you were able to get back on track so easily!! got any special ttc plans?

So am I hopes! Charting, OPKs and SMEP as that seemed to do the trick last time xx



poppy666 said:


> Ahhh PJ glad your af came sweetie :hugs:
> 
> PJ hope you dont mind me asking is it painful or same as your ususal af? lol im scared :haha:

Don't mind pop's. I had some mild pains yesterday then a bit in my back this morning when I woke up. It is heavier than usual though. Was like a mad woman last week!

I know what you mean about being scared though :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning MC! PJ! :wave:

PJ, glad your bouncing back honey, been thinking of you x

Hopes I know its scarey, but they will take good care of you honey. It will be all worth it to get your baby in your arms at the end of it all x


----------



## poppy666

LOL I was a mad women over last few weeks waiting for it, dunno if i got it other week but it was really light :shrug: so fx it arrives tomorrow x


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> LOL I was a mad women over last few weeks waiting for it, dunno if i got it other week but it was really light :shrug: so fx it arrives tomorrow x

:hug:

It's all very confusing Poppy. I went to the docs 2 weeks ago for a scan and to get the all clear, had what i thought was a light AF at the time, but it was still residual bleeding from the D&C. funny though we had + OPKs at the weekend which would have been CD 12/13 which would be spot on.

This is definately AF no doubting this time.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well my gender prediction was Boy :haha: so either they are wrong or my 'boy' has no willy :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

PJ32 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I was a mad women over last few weeks waiting for it, dunno if i got it other week but it was really light :shrug: so fx it arrives tomorrow x
> 
> :hug:
> 
> It's all very confusing Poppy. I went to the docs 2 weeks ago for a scan and to get the all clear, had what i thought was a light AF at the time, but it was still residual bleeding from the D&C. funny though we had + OPKs at the weekend which would have been CD 12/13 which would be spot on.
> 
> This is definately AF no doubting this time.Click to expand...

Yep ive had the positive OPKs over a 3wks period which totally thrown me, so i guess im still waiting for af if you experienced the same light bleeding. You'd think we suffered enough without all this... anyways missy go catch that eggy this month :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

i just saw your prediction, when did you ov? are you sure?? xx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Well my gender prediction was Boy :haha: so either they are wrong or my 'boy' has no willy :haha: x

you could have a rare species growing there Tink :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy nov ov...:pink:...and jan ov :blue: xxxxxxxx apparently


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3111b1

Could have O'd the day before I guess, I've asked her to have a look for me x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy nov ov...:pink:...and jan ov :blue: xxxxxxxx apparently

:cry::cry:

Thanks... glad i didnt get my bfp this month ive got enough willy's :haha:


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I was a mad women over last few weeks waiting for it, dunno if i got it other week but it was really light :shrug: so fx it arrives tomorrow x
> 
> :hug:
> 
> It's all very confusing Poppy. I went to the docs 2 weeks ago for a scan and to get the all clear, had what i thought was a light AF at the time, but it was still residual bleeding from the D&C. funny though we had + OPKs at the weekend which would have been CD 12/13 which would be spot on.
> 
> This is definately AF no doubting this time.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep ive had the positive OPKs over a 3wks period which totally thrown me, so i guess im still waiting for af if you experienced the same light bleeding. You'd think we suffered enough without all this... anyways missy go catch that eggy this month :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...


Awwww Pops, I know what you mean, its proper frustrating. We were excited at the weekend. :cry: only to wake up to AF this morning. Feels like a double edge sword really, crap we weren't OVing but good that AF is here if you know what I mean.

We will both get BFPs this cycle I am convinced, we've done it before and we can do it again :dust: :dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

tink..yea ask her and see what she says, although she is right most of the time i guess she can be wrong,that website is playing up i cant reply to her to say thanx...poppy...hope you get your girl!!! IF af comes what day is Ov? or does it change with each cycle?? xxx


----------



## poppy666

Right i better go get some shopping done... PJ fx for us both and your right we did it once we can do it again :hug:

MC hope your ok today my lovely :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy here is the link to the web site, your reply is about 2nd or 3rd down..i think, look for a reply to "cabbage" :haha:
https://ingender.com/cs/forums/t/213874.aspx?PageIndex=27


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Right i better go get some shopping done... PJ fx for us both and your right we did it once we can do it again :hug:
> 
> MC hope your ok today my lovely :hugs:

im grand!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::friends::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> tink..yea ask her and see what she says, although she is right most of the time i guess she can be wrong,that website is playing up i cant reply to her to say thanx...poppy...hope you get your girl!!! IF af comes what day is Ov? or does it change with each cycle?? xxx

With my body?? ov be all over :haha: will see once af arrives this cycle then its down to buisness :gun:

gotta go cya all later x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:poppy xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

sees ya laters Popsy x


----------



## mothercabbage

i wouldnt have told her it was a girl yet tink! see if she gets it right....:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: I know, I thought that after I posted it. I'm so slllllllooooooooow in the mornings :haha: Duuuuuuuh :haha: x


----------



## hopefulUs

Morning Ladies...
How are you all???

Still no AF and pains are not as bad but (.)(.) still sore. Come on witch,stop playing these horrible games.....

xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Just a quick one cause on phone, sil waters broke last night so we took her to hospital and they checked her over and said it was definitely them then they Did continuous heart trace on baby for an hour and they told her (cause she not contracting properly) to go home and go back at 8am for induction, they giving her gel shortly if that doesn't work its onto drip this evening if baby not her by morning she getting csection will try to keep you updated I'm so excited :D xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

wooohoo yay for your sil :dance:


----------



## babydream

Morning ding dongs, i slept till 10.30!!!

PJ nice to see you hunni hope you're okay, glad your cycle is back to normal and fx for bfp!! xxxx

Tink, a boy??????? Sure she's wrong!!! Ah well, nobody is perfect, we all know you having a little princess haha

Poppy, seriously no testing today??? But if no af tomorrow you will, right??? I forgot to say yesterday how sorry i am for your friends and i hope her little boy will be okay and very much loved by ppl around him. 

Hopes, such a cute bump!!!!! Made me smile! xx

MC, hope you're okay this morning i didn't have a chance to catch up with you yet. I got a nasty inbox on fb from Amy which i don't intend to reply to. Talk later hunni

Asfm, got the goods last night too, bless dh i'm really milking him out now but he's still going with it. I had to get up for a pee at 3am and that was strange b/c i had one at midnight before i went to bed. It must be all the orange and pineapple juice MC makes me drink for implantation haha. Temps still not jumping just slowly getting higher. Is that normal??? Or i really do have low progesterone??? What's going on??????

Anyway, hope everyone is okay and have a good day, it's sunny here!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Aaaaahhh, good news lupine, fx all goes well for your sis!!!

Hopeful, i had the same last cycle, cramps, bbs hurt but no af, witch is evil sometimes and gave me a 56day cycle. Hope she'll come to you soon hunni xxx

Hi Damita!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

[email protected] babydream........


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey!


----------



## PJ32

babydream said:


> Morning ding dongs, i slept till 10.30!!!
> 
> PJ nice to see you hunni hope you're okay, glad your cycle is back to normal and fx for bfp!! xxxx
> 
> Tink, a boy??????? Sure she's wrong!!! Ah well, nobody is perfect, we all know you having a little princess haha
> 
> Poppy, seriously no testing today??? But if no af tomorrow you will, right??? I forgot to say yesterday how sorry i am for your friends and i hope her little boy will be okay and very much loved by ppl around him.
> 
> Hopes, such a cute bump!!!!! Made me smile! xx
> 
> MC, hope you're okay this morning i didn't have a chance to catch up with you yet. I got a nasty inbox on fb from Amy which i don't intend to reply to. Talk later hunni
> 
> Asfm, got the goods last night too, bless dh i'm really milking him out now but he's still going with it. I had to get up for a pee at 3am and that was strange b/c i had one at midnight before i went to bed. It must be all the orange and pineapple juice MC makes me drink for implantation haha. Temps still not jumping just slowly getting higher. Is that normal??? Or i really do have low progesterone??? What's going on??????
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone is okay and have a good day, it's sunny here!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Hun, good to be back. Seems I have missed much going ons will grab a :coffee: and do some historical post reading me thinks.


----------



## babydream

Good idea PJ!! xx

Damita when is your next driving test??? I'm thinking about putting my sister through the agony of driving lol I love driving though. I need to have a look how the process goes i don't remember how dh did it.

MC, I had a good laugh at it too hahahahah


----------



## phoebe

Hello Lovelies xxxx
Just got my prediction back from Ardana, she thinks I'm gonna have a boy!!!:blue: Well only 20ish more weeks til i find out :rofl::rofl::rofl: fxd eh xxxx
Hope all is well on planet Ding Dong, just going to read back and see what i have missed. Hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

yaaaaay pheebs, Boy!!!!!! Are you happy???? xxx


----------



## coral11680

morning ding dongs :hi: Tink, MC, poppy, babyd, damita, hopes, hopeful, pj and all other i may have missed:hugs:

Hope cute bump hun awww

Tink you are prob at the hossy now aren't you. My appointment went ok thanks hun. Hope all goes well for you!

PJ glad your cycle is back on track and nice to see you back:hugs:

Babyd when do u get the tests for progesterone done is it cd21? I dont know much about temps I'll have a look but as long as it is over coverline its ok I think. Did FF say u o'ed yet?

MC hope u are ok, you seem in good spirits!:hugs:

So I had appointment with consultant and he went over the pros and cons of c-section/vbac etc. He said that ultimately it is my decision and I go back at 28 weeks and decide from there. Pretty sure I will have another c-section. He said at at risk for another placenta previa and may have to have one anyway, we will see at 20 wk u/s if thats the case. I almost got to have a free u/s but they couldnt find the machine! :dohh: he was looking for the heartbeat with the doppler and couldnt find it although he only tried for about 1 minute. So he said lets do an ultrasound, that would of been handy then I wouldnt of had to go friday and pay :haha: anyway I'm gonna go check on my doppler baby is ok. It was fine last night!


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> only so much someone can take poppy......i posted them pics b/c i was proud of them...to be called a smackhead! not once(which i let slide) but twice........they were my personal precious photos and .........well..............not gonna blab on.......................deleted them from here now!!

Mother Dum dum :hugs:
I thought u looked beautiful on ur piccies, in fact i thought U, Poppy and Tinks, Coral etc all looked gorgeous. Tired, weary maybe, but so so happy. And i cant wait for my turn, as i will proudly show u all my 'afterbirth' pics. I know u all did it to encourage me to post a bump piccy and for that i am eternally grateful for u all sharing such precious momentos. So tyvm lovely. I am just sorry that ur feelings have been really hurt in all this. But i do understand hunny as i found those comments offensive too. I dont want this post to cause any aggro, as i hoped that after all this time in getting to know u all, that we have become friends. And i would very much like it to stay that way. I am struggling to find the right words to say now as i am sat hear crying at the thought that i inadvertantly have caused u pain. But i want u to know that i love u dearly Claire and regardless of what someone else has said, i think ur beautiful and ur also my Dum dum xxxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> only so much someone can take poppy......i posted them pics b/c i was proud of them...to be called a smackhead! not once(which i let slide) but twice........they were my personal precious photos and .........well..............not gonna blab on.......................deleted them from here now!!
> 
> Mother Dum dum :hugs:
> I thought u looked beautiful on ur piccies, in fact i thought U, Poppy and Tinks, Coral etc all looked gorgeous. Tired, weary maybe, but so so happy. And i cant wait for my turn, as i will proudly show u all my 'afterbirth' pics. I know u all did it to encourage me to post a bump piccy and for that i am eternally grateful for u all sharing such precious momentos. So tyvm lovely. I am just sorry that ur feelings have been really hurt in all this. But i do understand hunny as i found those comments offensive too. I dont want this post to cause any aggro, as i hoped that after all this time in getting to know u all, that we have become friends. And i would very much like it to stay that way. I am struggling to find the right words to say now as i am sat hear crying at the thought that i inadvertantly have caused u pain. But i want u to know that i love u dearly Claire and regardless of what someone else has said, i think ur beautiful and ur also my Dum dum xxxx:hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO down there crazy lady!! no way your fault!!!!! i love you all the same (apart from...well you know who) so dont feel bad, and wipe them eyes Dum Dum, i know you never meant to cause any hurt and YOU didnt! silly dum dum, me love you long time xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> yaaaaay pheebs, Boy!!!!!! Are you happy???? xxx

Indeed i am Bd, would love a little soldier woohoo!! But then again i'd love a little princess too hehehe!!! Just as long he/she gets here all happy and healthy, i really dont mind :happydance: My O/h is already taliking about wee Ding dong no2 Yoiks!! gotta get this one out yet:dohh: dont know i'll be brave enough for round 2, after watching that woman in obem last nite:haha:
how are u lovely?? looks like ur gearing up for some good things:winkwink::flower: Hope ur trip home goes well, i know its tinged with sadness, but its always good to catch up with ur family hugs xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> only so much someone can take poppy......i posted them pics b/c i was proud of them...to be called a smackhead! not once(which i let slide) but twice........they were my personal precious photos and .........well..............not gonna blab on.......................deleted them from here now!!
> 
> Mother Dum dum :hugs:
> I thought u looked beautiful on ur piccies, in fact i thought U, Poppy and Tinks, Coral etc all looked gorgeous. Tired, weary maybe, but so so happy. And i cant wait for my turn, as i will proudly show u all my 'afterbirth' pics. I know u all did it to encourage me to post a bump piccy and for that i am eternally grateful for u all sharing such precious momentos. So tyvm lovely. I am just sorry that ur feelings have been really hurt in all this. But i do understand hunny as i found those comments offensive too. I dont want this post to cause any aggro, as i hoped that after all this time in getting to know u all, that we have become friends. And i would very much like it to stay that way. I am struggling to find the right words to say now as i am sat hear crying at the thought that i inadvertantly have caused u pain. But i want u to know that i love u dearly Claire and regardless of what someone else has said, i think ur beautiful and ur also my Dum dum xxxx:hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO down there crazy lady!! no way your fault!!!!! i love you all the same (apart from...well you know who) so dont feel bad, and wipe them eyes Dum Dum, i know you never meant to cause any hurt and YOU didnt! silly dum dum, me love you long time xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Me love u more Dum dum:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxx and thanks for ur kind post xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> :wave::hi: ladies,
> 
> Welcome back Toxic:flower:
> 
> Ooooh Phoebe, that bump is too cute girly!!!!:thumbup: Yes I was rooting for those Packers myself!!!:happydance:
> 
> Tink, those photo's of you are just fab!!!
> 
> MC love'n the avitar:haha:
> 
> :hi: poppy, babyd, coral and all the other ding dongs:hugs:

Hey China xxxxx
Thanks for ur lovely words yesterday:kiss::hugs: How are u doing my fellow cheesehead?? Hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> morning ding dongs :hi: Tink, MC, poppy, babyd, damita, hopes, hopeful, pj and all other i may have missed:hugs:
> 
> Hope cute bump hun awww
> 
> Tink you are prob at the hossy now aren't you. My appointment went ok thanks hun. Hope all goes well for you!
> 
> PJ glad your cycle is back on track and nice to see you back:hugs:
> 
> Babyd when do u get the tests for progesterone done is it cd21? I dont know much about temps I'll have a look but as long as it is over coverline its ok I think. Did FF say u o'ed yet?
> 
> MC hope u are ok, you seem in good spirits!:hugs:
> 
> So I had appointment with consultant and he went over the pros and cons of c-section/vbac etc. He said that ultimately it is my decision and I go back at 28 weeks and decide from there. Pretty sure I will have another c-section. He said at at risk for another placenta previa and may have to have one anyway, we will see at 20 wk u/s if thats the case. I almost got to have a free u/s but they couldnt find the machine! :dohh: he was looking for the heartbeat with the doppler and couldnt find it although he only tried for about 1 minute. So he said lets do an ultrasound, that would of been handy then I wouldnt of had to go friday and pay :haha: anyway I'm gonna go check on my doppler baby is ok. It was fine last night!

Hi Coral :hi::hi::hi:
Bummer that they couldnt find the machine, i suspect wee ding dong was giving u the runaround at the app. Mine still does that from time to time lol. Only 2 more sleeps to go woohoo!!!! xxx


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> Good idea PJ!! xx
> 
> Damita when is your next driving test??? I'm thinking about putting my sister through the agony of driving lol I love driving though. I need to have a look how the process goes i don't remember how dh did it.
> 
> MC, I had a good laugh at it too hahahahah

aw your poor sister, 22nd Feb :thumbup: I will pass this time


----------



## poppy666

I come back online you all gone bloody mushy lol :haha:


----------



## babydream

Lol pheebs, already thinking of no2!!!!! blimey, get this one out first. I watched obem last night too (with poppy lol) i'm getting more scared every week and wish i could opt for a c-sec when it comes to that. I'm a coward when it comes to pain. Not that i think women who opt for c-sec are cowards don't get me wrong lol And i hope i'm up for something good this month i can't tell you how excited and hopeful i am and soooo scared of disappointment. 

Coral, thanks hunni, my blood test for prog will be on monday (one week after ov) so will see. I'm just a bit confused that's all. Bad pms means loads of prog as tink said in a post the other day so i must be okay. I don't know, i'm obsessed with this now lol
Glad app went well, shame you couldn't get the u/s but baby is okay and that's good. Cant' wait till your scan xx


----------



## poppy666

LR report back asap good luck to SIL :happydance:

Bd no not testing now till next week if af dont show x


----------



## phoebe

Hi Damita :hi::hi::hi:
Good luck with ur next test lovely xxx i am just waiting for my provisional to come thru, as O/h is itching for me to learn, he reckons it'll be good for the baby?! Que?! lol. But the thought of it brings me out in cold sweats, lily livered mare that i am :haha::haha: xxxx


----------



## babydream

Damita said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Good idea PJ!! xx
> 
> Damita when is your next driving test??? I'm thinking about putting my sister through the agony of driving lol I love driving though. I need to have a look how the process goes i don't remember how dh did it.
> 
> MC, I had a good laugh at it too hahahahah
> 
> aw your poor sister, 22nd Feb :thumbup: I will pass this timeClick to expand...

Of course you will, fx!!! xx


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> Lol pheebs, already thinking of no2!!!!! blimey, get this one out first. I watched obem last night too (with poppy lol) i'm getting more scared every week and wish i could opt for a c-sec when it comes to that. I'm a coward when it comes to pain. Not that i think women who opt for c-sec are cowards don't get me wrong lol And i hope i'm up for something good this month i can't tell you how excited and hopeful i am and soooo scared of disappointment.
> 
> Coral, thanks hunni, my blood test for prog will be on monday (one week after ov) so will see. I'm just a bit confused that's all. Bad pms means loads of prog as tink said in a post the other day so i must be okay. I don't know, i'm obsessed with this now lol
> Glad app went well, shame you couldn't get the u/s but baby is okay and that's good. Cant' wait till your scan xx

I know tell me about it lol!!! Be a different story if he had to give birth:haha:
I am soooooooo hoping this will be ur moment lovely, everything is sounding so good. As i said the other day i am very certain that i can smell bfps on the horizon xxxx fxd and extra helpings of dust flying up to u my sweet :hugs::kiss:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

I hope you all are doing well today.

Poppy, that was so sad to hear about your friend. I just pray that little Jack will be okay and that he knows his mom is watching over him from heaven:hugs:

PJ, glad to see ya:flower: and :dust::dust:

Ooooh Hope, you got bump:happydance:

MC :hugs:to ya. 

Babyd, Coral, Phoebe,Lupine,Regal, Hopfuls, Damita :hi:

Asfm, I bombed my first accounting test last :(...but that's life. I just have to try harder next time. Cheesehead is really a Redskins fan...LOL but since I'm not a Steelers fan I had to root for them Packers baby!!!! 

Oh, do the Dr not use a suction device instead of forecepts? When I had my oldest, they used forcepts to get him out. I was not pleased as they bruised his head...grrr With my second they used a suction device to pull him out. Just curious.

Oh, Lupine, I hope your SIL has that baby soon :)


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> I come back online you all gone bloody mushy lol :haha:

Show us some love Poppys :winkwink::winkwink::hugs::hugs: fxd for good times heading ur way too sweetpea xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## PJ32

Have been lurking a bit this arvo, as I am at work, 

thanks for all your kind messages ladies. :blush:

Off home to make spag bol for tea. 

Will log on tomorrow for any updates.

Bye


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> :wave::hi: ladies,
> 
> I hope you all are doing well today.
> 
> Poppy, that was so sad to hear about your friend. I just pray that little Jack will be okay and that he knows his mom is watching over him from heaven:hugs:
> 
> PJ, glad to see ya:flower: and :dust::dust:
> 
> Ooooh Hope, you got bump:happydance:
> 
> MC :hugs:to ya.
> 
> Babyd, Coral, Phoebe,Lupine,Regal, Hopfuls, Damita :hi:
> 
> Asfm, I bombed my first accounting test last :(...but that's life. I just have to try harder next time. Cheesehead is really a Redskins fan...LOL but since I'm not a Steelers fan I had to root for them Packers baby!!!!
> 
> Oh, do the Dr not use a suction device instead of forecepts? When I had my oldest, they used forcepts to get him out. I was not pleased as they bruised his head...grrr With my second they used a suction device to pull him out. Just curious.
> 
> Oh, Lupine, I hope your SIL has that baby soon :)

Aww good luck for next time China, u got a lot of stuff going on atm and i am certain u will pass with flying colours next time hunny. I quite like the Redskins too, so out of alliegance to u i will become a Cheesy-Redskin:rofl::rofl: Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Hi china girl, i'm not a big fan or forecepts just by the look of it! They used one last night in obem and i could not look. i wouldn't want to go through that with my bubba, it looks brutal but i understand its necessary sometimes. Sorry about your accounting exam, was it? You'll be fine next time xxx

Poppy i understand you don't want to test hunni, but i echo pheeb's wishes, hope brilliant things are coming on your way very soon xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I refused forceps in my birth plan with the horror stories id read, told them they could use the hover to suck him out if he wasnt coming :haha: forgot what machine called lol

Aww thanks phoebe and babydream :hugs: i'll get there before one of you give birth :haha:

((( Massive hugs))) CG on your test sweetie, better luck next time n sure you'll walk it or i'll kick examiners ass :haha:


----------



## phoebe

PJ32 said:


> Have been lurking a bit this arvo, as I am at work,
> 
> thanks for all your kind messages ladies. :blush:
> 
> Off home to make spag bol for tea.
> 
> Will log on tomorrow for any updates.
> 
> Bye

Hey PJ its good to have u back lovely, have missed u hun. u take care and enjoy ur spag bol hmmmmmmmmm nom nom. See u soon hugs xxxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Right i will be back later ladies, Pj's reminded me that i have to make something for tea. And have a stack of :laundry::dohh: to do boooooooooo lol. Hugs xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

hey girls, back form the park, such a lovely day had to take her and let her have a good long run around.(her meaning dog :dohh:)

Hi China, sorry about exam hope next time is better hun:hugs:

Hi phoebe, you have gone mushy today, love you sweety:hugs:

Babyd hopefully you have a little ding dong impanting and wont need any tests!:hugs:

Those forceps last night did look brutal. If I do have a vbac dont think I'll let them near me with them!! I didnt need help with Chloe and she was 8lbs 13oz so hopefully wouldnt need it again!

Tink are u back from hospital yet?


----------



## coral11680

oh yes Phoebe think :baby: ding dong was giving me the run around, when I got home had a quick go and found him/her right away:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Coral glad you found the little bugger lol..


----------



## coral11680

:haha: pops

Just realised I said I went to the park to ler her run around! 'HER" was the dog:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Brief check back to see how Coral got on. The ultrasound machine was in my room :rofl: I got one cause my consultant couldn't find HB either :haha: You didn't miss much, they are only very basic scanners. I could make out a head and a heartbeat :haha: Seem to have got my wish on a induction around my due date, consultant said the most they will let me go is a few days overdue and depending on how the rest of the pregnancy progresses they may take me in sooner. I go back at 30 weeks and have another scan and a glucose tolerance test at 28 weeks. I'll get priority for my epidural being high risk, and all in all I really like her! 

Right gotta read back properly, didn't quite take in how you got on either Coral so I'll have my tea and go lookie x


----------



## poppy666

Its ok i was gonna say im glad you heard her on droppler :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Tink glad everything went well with appointment :happydance:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Hi girls.
I'm afraid, i've been unable to work out some personal issues, and my relationship with my fiance has hit a brick wall because of my depression, so, i'll not be a part of this site anymore.

I wish you all the very best for the future.

:( x


----------



## coral11680

:haha:Tink so thats why they couldnt find the machine :rofl: guess the private scan it is!! like you said prob wouldnt sex the baby anyway. I really like my consultant too he was very friendly and had plenty of time for me:)
Glad it went well for you and you get your wishes. The doc told me if I have a vbac they would not let me go over 41 wks and they would not induce as it increases chance of rupture by quite a lot. So if I got to 41 wks it would be a c-section


----------



## coral11680

Toxic, so sorry hun, hope everything works out with you big :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh my, just read back and now I cant remeber a thing :rofl:

Toxic, so sorry honey......I know what sort of problems depression can cause. Keep in touch honey, I really hope you have some good friends and family for support. I'll be thinking of you x

Babydream, those temps aren't jumping, your right. But they might do soon, and if you had a cover line on your chart they would be above it which is the main thing. FX you see a nice reassuring rise soon!

Lupine, great news! FX for her, once those waters go your usually in the home straight :happydance:

PJ, enjoying having you back, mmmmmm spag bol sounds good x

ermmmmmmmmmmmm


Damita, good luck with your last driving test ever.......cause your gonna pass this time :)

China, sorry you didn't do too well with your exam :hugs: x

ermmmmmmmmmm

Phoebe? anything new? Don't feel bad about the pictures. x

Popsy, ermmmmmmm your ok right? :haha: x

Coralista, glad you have a nice consultant! sounds like we will both have our wishes :happydance: x


----------



## coral11680

yeah tink went better than I thought, he is happy whatever I decide, although would prob prefer me to vbac. :happydance:

Oh yes lupine hope SIL labour goes well, update us!

Damita good luck with test sweety!


----------



## coral11680

off out to get the kids from school be back in a bit x


----------



## coral11680

oh tink congrats on sweet potato :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Ermmmmmmmmmmmm yeah im ok Tink lol im not much of a topic atm :haha:

Toxic sorry to hear about you n OH sweetie, really hope you get sorted but until then look after yourself n we all be here when you need us :hugs:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Thanks girls, i'm moving back in with my parents in April as theya re going to Glasgow.
I feel awfull, but it's what i need to do, i'm not gonna be able to have a working relationship untill i deal with my own problems.

I hope i'll be back soon though girls, you better all get bfp's soon if you don't already have them, and if you do, hope all the little babas are healthy.

Good luck all, love you, thanks for everything :D
xx


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhhhh Toxic huge hugs sound like you need them right now :hug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww Pops, nothing to report yet eh? Hopefully the limbo will be over soon honey x

Coral, I find it so handy DH works at kids school, I don't have to go out :haha: No you wouldn't have been able to see the sex on that machine. My doc said it cost £5000 and the ones in the scanning dep cost £50,000 ! All I could see was head and a little flicker (HB) You'll love your scan on Friday, so excited for you, week not going quick enough :haha: x


----------



## Damita

:hugs: Toxic, I hope you guys can work it out :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Well just been a pig n ate 3 scones but giving me bad heartburn, but was worth it nom nom lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: afternoon all...
@toxic...:wave: :hugs:
glad all ok at app's today, not even booked my 16 week app...3 weeks ish to go so plenty of time....weather here nice so got all windows open,all but the l-room window,the kid next door been screaming for ages!!!!!!!:growlmad: anyhooooo chat laters girls off shopping :wave:


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> hey girls, back form the park, such a lovely day had to take her and let her have a good long run around.(her meaning dog :dohh:)
> 
> Hi China, sorry about exam hope next time is better hun:hugs:
> 
> Hi phoebe, you have gone mushy today, love you sweety:hugs:
> 
> Babyd hopefully you have a little ding dong impanting and wont need any tests!:hugs:
> 
> Those forceps last night did look brutal. If I do have a vbac dont think I'll let them near me with them!! I didnt need help with Chloe and she was 8lbs 13oz so hopefully wouldnt need it again!
> 
> Tink are u back from hospital yet?

Love u more Coral xxxx Glad u found Wee Ding Dong ok. They sure do like to give us a scare every so often dont they xx :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

ToxicFox92 said:


> Thanks girls, i'm moving back in with my parents in April as theya re going to Glasgow.
> I feel awfull, but it's what i need to do, i'm not gonna be able to have a working relationship untill i deal with my own problems.
> 
> I hope i'll be back soon though girls, you better all get bfp's soon if you don't already have them, and if you do, hope all the little babas are healthy.
> 
> Good luck all, love you, thanks for everything :D
> xx

Take care Toxic, really hope things work out for u soon and hope u will be back here again in no time. Big hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Congrats on ur sweet potato Tink. Glad ur app went well hun:hugs: Not much really to report on me really just that bm's and insulin intake is all a bit wonky. Have been getting real lows and struggling to adjust accordingly like. Just waiting for friday to come so i can see all is well with l/o, getting a bit nervous. But hey whats new lol :haha: xxxx


----------



## coral11680

yeah very handy having DH work at school tink ! :haha:
out of curiosity what time did you get to Hospital? I was leaving about 10.50
Phoebe I'm nervous too, hope baby has all the right things in all the right places!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe :hugs: not long now hun, week needs to hurry up eh? Did you decide on whether your gonna find out? sorry your BM's are up the creek, sure babbas happy in the regardless x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I got there about 11:15, did look out for you :haha: busy this morning wasnt it? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

oh and p.s Phoebe, I lllllllllllllllooooooooovvvvvvvvve you tooooooooooo :haha: xxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

yes was busy lots of fat ladies :haha: not long pheebs im excited!

hi cabbage :hi:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well x x x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> oh and p.s Phoebe, I lllllllllllllllooooooooovvvvvvvvve you tooooooooooo :haha: xxxxxxx

Love u more xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::haha:


----------



## babydream

Afternoon all, tink glad your app went well xx

I need a cup of tea but my cat won't move from my lap so i'm stuck on the couch with the laptop which makes me meditate on my chart. I've found something so i need your opinions chart expert coral and tink, please. Or you can just tell me to go to hell now with my stupid temps b/c you had enough. I'm just a bit obsessed which i've been told off by MC already. I copy and paste my findings, What do you think? cheers hunnies xxx

Sloping rise: Temperatures may rise in a sloping rise rather than an abrupt shift. The rise may be gentle and curved and may take three to four days to reach the elevated level that clearly shows that ovulation has occurred.

Slow rise: Similar to a sloping rise, but in even smaller increments, temperatures may rise in a slow rise pattern rather than an abrupt shift. The slow rise may show a steady shift in small increments of one tenth of a degree Fahrenheit over four or five days.


----------



## coral11680

babyd yes yours sounds like a slow rise hun x


----------



## babydream

coral11680 said:


> babyd yes yours sounds like a slow rise hun x

Thanks lovely, do you think we should still b'd tonight or skip a day and then do it again as smep says??


----------



## mothercabbage

ive told you before chart lady:rofl:...its the sex that gets you preg not the thermometer, stop stressing!!!!!...bfp coming uppppppppp.....love ya though stress nut! xxxx


----------



## coral11680

yeah skip tonight and do as smep maybe? :rofl: cabs


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phew, what a mad hour. Next door knocked to say one of the toddlers she was looking after with her friend had done a runner out the front door. His mum was also there, he just said he was going to play upstairs and when they popped their heads upstairs a couple of mins later to check on him he had gone. You can imagine the panic, everyone in the street was out looking for him while i had 10 kids. He was found, thank god. Two girls had found him and took him to our local shop. You can imagine......

Also in the midst of that had row with ex who came to get my kids saying he was taking them to mc donalds. I told him no, that if he couldn't give me any money towards their upkeep then he cant spend money on them and i want them back for their tea.....

grrrrrr could do with a nice glass of wine to chill with :haha: 

MC, back from shopping. You okeys? :hugs: x

Babydream, yes I think you fit more into the slow rise. But don't panic about the temps, I did the SMEP but didnt worry too much about after O. x


----------



## poppy666

Sooo what does a sharp rise mean? ' carolyn your fecked' :haha: just cooking my sausages x


----------



## babydream

Oooooh Tink, what a panic glad the little one was found safe. Glass of wine?? i'd need a bottle of tequila after that!! lol Thanks for your opinion hunni, i think i'll give a day rest to dh. He'll be pleased lol

Sausages poppy?? mmmm, MC making pork chops all sounds soooo yummy. But i want kfc zinger tower meal lolololol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No, it just means......your one HOT mumma! :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: such a sweetie lol... yep asda's herb sausages only ever had their pork n apple so trying these Mmmm chops sound better tho, think we should all gatecrash MCs house for tea pmsl


----------



## coral11680

Wow tink what an hour that was, glad little on found safe and sound! Ive just had tacos for dinner, then a galaxy ripple :haha: just getting kids ready for karate now. So much fun! X


----------



## phoebe

Crikey that must've been manic Tink, so glad l/o was found safe and sound. I'm just waiting for my cottage pie to heat up. Have put truckloads of cheese on top. Me love goldeny baked cheese nom nom!!! Having a Homer Simpson moment thinking about it :haha::haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mmm what were they like Pops? I had some like that from asda last week. I used them in this recipe: https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/jamie-oliver/sweet-cherry-tomato-and-sausage-bake-recipe/index.html

I make twice as much and cut up the leftovers to make a pasta sauce for the next day. Its soooooooo scrummy. Really nice with shalotts too, I used less tomatoes and popped them in. x


----------



## poppy666

They were really nice Tink... they're the extra special range sausages nm nom lol x


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> Crikey that must've been manic Tink, so glad l/o was found safe and sound. I'm just waiting for my cottage pie to heat up. Have put truckloads of cheese on top. Me love goldeny baked cheese nom nom!!! Having a Homer Simpson moment thinking about it :haha::haha:

Hahah...I had to google cottage pie. Sounds like a meat pie me & MIL make...yummy!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its was a bloody awful hour, just feel for my nextdoor neighbour, after that she still is looking after 4 kids ages 3 and under. I watched them while she cooked them tea, OMG what and I letting myself in for :haha: Mind you just the one should be manageable.....I HOPE 

I ended up with junk food for tea. Burgers n chips :haha: Got me one hell of a desert today, nearly totally embarrassed myself in Tesco. I have been looking for ages for lemon sorbet ice cream, craving it daily. Today I found some :happydance: OMG I am so excited, just about to crack it open x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I always pile my cottage pie high with cheese too Phoebe. Mmmmmmm Chheeeeeeeeeeeeeaseeeeeee (homer voice) :haha:


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> Crikey that must've been manic Tink, so glad l/o was found safe and sound. I'm just waiting for my cottage pie to heat up. Have put truckloads of cheese on top. Me love goldeny baked cheese nom nom!!! Having a Homer Simpson moment thinking about it :haha::haha:
> 
> Hahah...I had to google cottage pie. Sounds like a meat pie me & MIL make...yummy!!!Click to expand...

Hehehe i forget the transatlantic difference China. Indeed it is yummy :munch::munch:


----------



## babydream

Me too pheebs, yum!!! I love cheeeese!! I wanted burger and chips tink but i just ordered kebab, whoop whoop, can't wait to have it!!


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I always pile my cottage pie high with cheese too Phoebe. Mmmmmmm Chheeeeeeeeeeeeeaseeeeeee (homer voice) :haha:

And a bag of crushed cheese and onion crisps hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm cheeeeeeeeeeeesy n crunchyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :haha::haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mmmmm I could eat a kebab also.......I am still hungry :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Never tried that Coral, but I'm imagining it to be scrummy!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## phoebe

Awwwwwwwwww i want elephant leg kebab now :winkwink::winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> Awwwwwwwwww i want elephant leg kebab now :winkwink::winkwink::thumbup:

What the hell is that? :sick:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:evening all
lol at china googling cottage pie.....i prefer shepherds pie....mmmmmm, will you make one now china? i had pork was horrid tasted weird, that the preg? everyone else ate the lot and said it was scrummy, i wish i went to poppys for sausages now!!! then straight to babydreams for kebab! mmmmmm....homer moment there for me too :rofl:
tink, scary moment loosing a Lo, i lost chloe in a shop once..i ran to the door and camped there until she was found! just wanted to make sure she didnt escape!! relief is not the word,once she was found.....i now also want sorbet...thanx tink lololol.


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: @poppy....what the hell is that?


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: @tink.........(inbox) ;)


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> :wave:evening all
> lol at china googling cottage pie.....i prefer shepherds pie....mmmmmm, will you make one now china? i had pork was horrid tasted weird, that the preg? everyone else ate the lot and said it was scrummy, i wish i went to poppys for sausages now!!! then straight to babydreams for kebab! mmmmmm....homer moment there for me too :rofl:
> tink, scary moment loosing a Lo, i lost chloe in a shop once..i ran to the door and camped there until she was found! just wanted to make sure she didnt escape!! relief is not the word,once she was found.....i now also want sorbet...thanx tink lololol.

If I have time on Sunday I might!!! 

Now to google elephant kebab:haha:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwwww i want elephant leg kebab now :winkwink::winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> What the hell is that? :sick:Click to expand...

@ Popples :rofl::rofl::rofl: Its a doner kebab hun, u know the ones where they carve the meat off. To me it looks like an elephant leg hehehe!!!! And to think of those poor 3 legged elephants out there in the wild too!!! Poor things!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe, you crack me up!! pmsl.....
china..:haha:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwwww i want elephant leg kebab now :winkwink::winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> What the hell is that? :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> @ Popples :rofl::rofl::rofl: Its a doner kebab hun, u know the ones where they carve the meat off. To me it looks like an elephant leg hehehe!!!! And to think of those poor 3 legged elephants out there in the wild too!!! Poor things!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

oooooooooooo i thought your krbabs were made from elephant meat then pmsl :dohh:


----------



## phoebe

Love it u guys crack me up too :kiss::hugs::kiss::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## babydream

I could not imagine what elephant leg kebabs were!!!!!! hahahahahah No i'm having shish which is the one from the screw thing! I'm still waiting for it thoug!! Where the hell is it now????? i'm very very hungry!!!!!


----------



## China girl

Well I will be damned....
and here I though it was a REAL elephant leg!!!


----------



## phoebe

@ China god bless ya hun xxxxxxxxxx :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

phoebe said:


> @ China god bless ya hun xxxxxxxxxx :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Dont think i said i love u yet, so here goes I love uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu xxxx:kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> @ China god bless ya hun xxxxxxxxxx :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I know Phoebe...:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> @ china god bless ya hun xxxxxxxxxx :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> dont think i said i love u yet, so here goes i love uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu xxxx:kiss::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

I love you too Phoebe!!!!!:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::thumbup::flower::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> @ china god bless ya hun xxxxxxxxxx :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> dont think i said i love u yet, so here goes i love uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu xxxx:kiss::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I love you too Phoebe!!!!!:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::thumbup::flower::happydance:Click to expand...

:hugs::happydance::flower::yipee::yipee::awww::wohoo::bunny::bunny::smug::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::hugs::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

can you feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel the looooooooooooooooooooove???????????????????awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww this is just toooooooooooooo cute :awww::awww::awww:


----------



## phoebe

oh i feel it baby!! yeah baby yeah xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::happydance:


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> oh i feel it baby!! yeah baby yeah xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::happydance:

Austin Powers!!!...YES...I GOT IT...Yeah baby!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## babydream

I want some love too!!!!!!

My kebab finally arrived!! i was so agitated by hunger i nearly bit dh's head through the phone!! All better now aaaahhhhh


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: I was just about to say the same MC :haha: i feeeeeeeeeel the lurrrrrrrrrrveeee in this room :haha:

I lovvvvvvve yooooooooooou alllllllll xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

China, do you have kebab shops in the states? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and MC :haha: @ (inbox) x


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> I want some love too!!!!!!
> 
> My kebab finally arrived!! i was so agitated by hunger i nearly bit dh's head through the phone!! All better now aaaahhhhh

I love u BabyDream xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::happydance:


----------



## ladybeautiful

I LOVE YOU PHOEBE!! AND I LOVE YOU ALL DING DONGERS!!! :) :kiss:


----------



## phoebe

I love u too Ladybeautiful xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:flower::hugs::kiss::hugs::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lemon Sorbet alllllllllll goooooooooone :cry:


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :rofl: I was just about to say the same MC :haha: i feeeeeeeeeel the lurrrrrrrrrrveeee in this room :haha:
> 
> I lovvvvvvve yooooooooooou alllllllll xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> China, do you have kebab shops in the states? x

Tink...I don't know what the heck that is!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## babydream

I LOVE YOU TOO PHEEBS!!! LOVE YOU ALL!!!!!!!! awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Lemon Sorbet alllllllllll goooooooooone :cry:

That Lemon Sorbet never had a chance!!!!:rofl::rofl:

Edit: didnt see you crying..so sorry for laughing now :(


----------



## China girl

Okay Tink,
You ladies call it Kebab we call it Kabob's
So, Yes we have Kabob's in the states!!!:thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Lemon Sorbet alllllllllll goooooooooone :cry:

Uh oh :nope: I'm just about to have some christmas pudding woohoo!! Just had a lemon ice lolly so i dont know how well it'll sit. But i am prepared to take it for the team and find out :haha::haha:


----------



## China girl

Here are some Kabobs


----------



## poppy666

Ok sorry to break the loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee up for a sec :haha: but anyone with kids, have they ever had a rash on their cheeks?? korben had it all day but he dont seem ill off it :wacko:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hehe wow you been a very chatty lot last few days... took me a few hours and tons of determination to get to this last page!!! 
Too dazed to note everything, but do want to say LOVELY PICS and VIDEO posted in the last couple of days.... all of you look so beautiful with your bumps and your previous pregnancies and little newborns.... so very graceful and strong for what you must have been through...
MotherCab sorry I missed your pic but I'm sure you looked radiant and proud for bringing little connor into the world.. so don't listen to anybody who doesn't see that... :hugs: :kiss:

EDIT: And Tink you have been hard at work on some really cool avatars! Loving them all!!! :haha:


----------



## babydream

Hey pops, are his cheeks red too???? I know there's a slap cheek disease goin on here atm and that comes with rash on them and red. Hope it's nothing serious. Fever???


----------



## babydream

Ahhhh, sorry don't seem ill, no fever than. Stupid question! It's called slapped cheek disease. Dr Tink will know :)


----------



## mothercabbage

connor had it the last two days poppy but had bad poo's too so thought maybe teeth???
thanx lady b.:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: @Kabobs!!!! I'm gonna call them that also now :haha: Here in the uk we have entire take away restaurants serving kabobs and burgers. 

I like elephant ones Phoebe :haha:

In the kebab shop you see these things china:

seeeeee this elephant leg looks scrummy :haha:
 



Attached Files:







kebab.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 1









DonerKebab_1242517c.jpg
File size: 55.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babydream

Tink, how could you eat the whole tub of lemon sorbet????????? I'm freezing here!!! :D


----------



## ladybeautiful

And also Pops I caught your video yesterday before you took it off... I really do think you look great and very composed... very adorable actually :) 

I really worry thinking about how I'm gonna be when I give birth! Like Hopes said, the thought of the baby coming out in ANY way scares me sooo much.. just so impressed with what you ladies have accomplished!


----------



## poppy666

No red cheeks just can see red rash, i thought teeth but first time ive seen a rash along with it, thanks ladies x


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> And also Pops I caught your video yesterday before you took it off... I really do think you look great and very composed... very adorable actually :)
> 
> I really worry thinking about how I'm gonna be when I give birth! Like Hopes said, the thought of the baby coming out in ANY way scares me sooo much.. just so impressed with what you ladies have accomplished!

Awww i think i love youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :kiss: :haha: You'll be fine sweetie and all said and done your body is made for this, yes its painful but worth it x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup ladies, I agree with your diagnosis.... :haha:

Pops, sounds a lot like slapped cheek. Its not serious honey, he might get some cold symptoms also but usually they are a little under the weather about a week before the rash x


----------



## ladybeautiful

poppy666 said:


> ladybeautiful said:
> 
> 
> And also Pops I caught your video yesterday before you took it off... I really do think you look great and very composed... very adorable actually :)
> 
> I really worry thinking about how I'm gonna be when I give birth! Like Hopes said, the thought of the baby coming out in ANY way scares me sooo much.. just so impressed with what you ladies have accomplished!
> 
> Awww i think i love youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :kiss: :haha: You'll be fine sweetie and all said and done your body is made for this, yes its painful but worth it xClick to expand...

I LOVE YOU TOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! :D :D :D :kiss:
thanks sweets, yeah I'm just praying and quietly confident it'll all be okay..

Hope kiddo's rash is nothing serious...


----------



## Hopes314

ladybeautiful said:


> And also Pops I caught your video yesterday before you took it off... I really do think you look great and very composed... very adorable actually :)
> 
> I really worry thinking about how I'm gonna be when I give birth! Like Hopes said, the thought of the baby coming out in ANY way scares me sooo much.. just so impressed with what you ladies have accomplished!

It's funny how when you're TTC, the last thing you think about is the fact that the baby does actually have to come out at some point:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LadyB!!!!!!! :wave: good to see you honey, you feeling better now? Like Pops said, its what your body was made to do, you'll be just fine. Its all worth it when they hand you your baby :awww: x

Babydream, I have no idea how i managed the whole tub.......its freezing here also :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes :wave: yes, its not a consideration when TTCing is it? :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

you guys always make me sooooo hungry!


----------



## phoebe

Uh oh methinks i got eyes bigger than me belly syndrome lol, pudding is sitting rather heavy now. Teach me to be a gannet :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey, quick update.
SIL was meant to be put on drip at 6.00pm and still waiting now, baby is distressed and now there is meconium in her water so they finally gonna rush it through- if they had done it when they said this wouldn't be happening! Really hope everything is okay :cry:, i'm a bit scared now as she isn't even contracting or anything yet and surely if they only just putting drip in then baby gonna be in meconium waters for hours and if its distressed shouldn't they be doing a c-section or something? as thats what they wanted to do anyway? Sorry i know you can't help but need to get it out somewhere noone else can really help me cause they all going through the same :dohh:


xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink, just tried to take piccy of his face dunno if you can see it? x

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/DSC00042.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Hopes314

poppy- im not a dr but... his cheeks look pink but i dont think they look like the characteristic red of fifth's disease (aka slapped cheeks or whatever everyone was calling it lol) id keep an eye to see if it spreads and monitor temps.


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> Hey, quick update.
> SIL was meant to be put on drip at 6.00pm and still waiting now, baby is distressed and now there is meconium in her water so they finally gonna rush it through- if they had done it when they said this wouldn't be happening! Really hope everything is okay :cry:, i'm a bit scared now as she isn't even contracting or anything yet and surely if they only just putting drip in then baby gonna be in meconium waters for hours and if its distressed shouldn't they be doing a c-section or something? as thats what they wanted to do anyway? Sorry i know you can't help but need to get it out somewhere noone else can really help me cause they all going through the same :dohh:
> 
> 
> xxxxxx

Id of thought they would of taken her down for c-section too sweetie :wacko: sure she in good hands LR :hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

haha yes you're always talking fooood! :) Enjoy yur kebabs and sorbet (lemon sorbet sounds sooooo good!!! Might be the ticket to getting this yucky taste that's always lingering outta my mouth!!!) 

I'm better on most days Tink, thanks for asking :) Still nauseous but am able to eat more food than before. Evenings are the worst my digestive system just seems to wind down by then and I'm a nauseous irritable mess. Anyway, in the 4 weeks between my doc visits, turns out i've gained 4 pounds so I'm happy. Not too happy that I still take the anti-emetic on some days when it's especially bad though :(

Had my quad screen n thyroid test last week but haven't heard back bout results. Also will have my big scan only in my 22nd week (21w2d) due to doc not being available before then. Tink do you think that's a little late to be doing such a major ultrasound? I wish I could have gotten in before that :-s


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww Lupine :hugs: Its gonna be ok. Same thing happened to me with my second, and he was fine. I expect they are saying the baby is distressed because of the meconium stained waters, rather than a slowing down of the babys heart rate. They will closely monitor her now, so if the heart rate show distress they will c-section not induction. I expect that is why she not on a drip yet, the drip can cause more distress so they are probably watching bubba and seeing whether she gets going soon. Will be thinking of her x


----------



## phoebe

lupinerainbow said:


> Hey, quick update.
> SIL was meant to be put on drip at 6.00pm and still waiting now, baby is distressed and now there is meconium in her water so they finally gonna rush it through- if they had done it when they said this wouldn't be happening! Really hope everything is okay :cry:, i'm a bit scared now as she isn't even contracting or anything yet and surely if they only just putting drip in then baby gonna be in meconium waters for hours and if its distressed shouldn't they be doing a c-section or something? as thats what they wanted to do anyway? Sorry i know you can't help but need to get it out somewhere noone else can really help me cause they all going through the same :dohh:
> 
> 
> xxxxxx

Gosh Lupes, i really everything will be alright with SIL and L/o. Wish i could offer more in the way of help hun. But will send a load of prayers ur way. Hang in there lovely hugs xxxxxx:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

LR - thanks for the update... hope everything goes smoothly and you soon get to see your healthy niece/nephew! :hugs: 

Let us know how everything progresses...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, doesn't look too bad from here, keep an eye on him. Teething maybe? x

LadyB, 21 weeks fine for your anomaly scan. I have mine then too. Its actually the ample time so don't worry. Glad your feeling a little better, yes try the sorbet, its very refreshing and easy to eat x


----------



## China girl

Tink...okay your Kebob shops are what we call
Gyro's in the states....and the elephant legg is I think lamb, and oh yes they are yummy!!!

Poppy, Korben is a cutie, but I don't recall my boys ever having a rash on their face. Sorry I was no help

Hey Ladyb and Hopes :hi:

Lupine, praying for SIL.


----------



## Hopes314

ugh feeling terrible all of a sudden. going back to bed.


----------



## poppy666

ok better picture lol paranoid mum here :dohh: so teething then?? no slappy slappy cheek lol

hopes hope your ok sweetie x

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/DSC00045.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ahhhh I seee china. So you go to the Gyro shop for a Kebob? :haha: awwww see not many differences between the two country's we just call things different things. Mmmmmmmm yes they are scrummy :) x

Right ladies, I am off in a min, DH moaning about me being on comp. Doctor doesn't like me partaking in intellectual stimulation after 7pm and I've gone way over :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, it still might be slapped cheek. Google image search it and you'll see it can be as mild as Korbens or a lot more angry looking. It will eventually spread over his body if it is, although again this can be very mild. Only thing I will say is keep him away from your sister as a precaution (it is your sister who's preggers isn't it?) as it can be harmful to unborn babies x


----------



## poppy666

Yep i will do, good job i didnt get my bfp? we was down at my sisters tho friday...

edited i just googled it n sure he be fine if it is, plus it says he'll be immune to it for life after x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its likely you and your sister are immune. There's lots of it about every year, but yes, in a few cases where the mum is not immune there has been some problems with unborn babies. He would have been infectious before the rash if it is indeed slapped cheek. If he still has it tomorrow it might be worth seeing doc and getting his opinion, then advising your sister to visit hers. They sometimes will do a blood tests on a pregnant women but many docs aren't that worried about it. Anyhow, still might just be a little teething rash or a viral rash. x


----------



## poppy666

What would we do without Dr Tink lol thanks :hugs: he's asleep now, if anything he's been sleepy today, but sure he be fine x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Its alright honey, Paediatrics are my fav. Wish I had finished my course :cry: 

Right really off for bed! nunnites xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww bless.. Night sweetie :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Yawn!!!! Hope Korben will be okay pops. I'm going to bed soon so i'll got off now. Good night you all, chat tomorrow. Night night xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yep im off soon.. night babydream sweet dreams.. im excited to see what my temp is in morning lol how sad :haha:


----------



## babydream

Good morning! Happy Wednesday! 

Hope all had a good night! Lupine, any news hunni? Poppy,how is Korben? 

I'm up nice and early. Took my temp and it jumped!! I usually go back to sleep but I'm too excited. And if temp drops tomorrow I'll slap myself very badly for jinxing it! 

Anyway! Come on girls, wakey wakey!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Morning :wave:

DH has given up so we haven't :sex: in two days, think I am ovulating Friday and don't think he's going to give up the goods so I am out this cycle.

My best friend who is 34 weeks pregnant is in hospital she started bleeding last night, her cervix is closed though and the baby is happy but they are keeping her in, I hope her little girl doesn't come early :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hey Damita,

What do you mean you won't get the goods??? Nonsense!! Seduce him girl!! Get some kinky stuff on but on a 'movie' and dtd!!!

Hope your friend is okay sorry to hear she's struggling but i'm sure she's in good hands. Let us know how she gets on xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:yipee::wohoo::loopy: Loving your temp this morning babydream!!!! :happydance: :thumbup: x

Damita, sounds like you and DH need to get sexy, forget babydancing, think pole dancing! :blush: :winkwink: :haha: Awwwww I'm sorry he's not being co-operative, fx you can change his mind. :hugs: Will be thinking of your friend, hope she's ok x


----------



## babydream

Hey Tink, how are you hunni????? I cannot express my excitement with smilies :cry: When i click on 'More' at the bottom of smilies it either takes minutes to get them up or the empty window just freezes on my screen. boooohoooooo it's never been working properly and i love those smilies. What do i do??? Shall i contact admin?? :cry::shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Morning mad heads :haha:


BD yeah korben's good thanks, still got his rash but he not ill or anything so all good :0).

Damita drug him,tease him, pin him down... whatever you have to do to get the goods lol :haha: Hope your friends ok x

afm narda just waiting... Yawn!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wacko: errrrrm what browser are you using Babydream? Have you tried something like google chrome? I find its best on my laptop. Also try right clicking 'more' and selecting open in a new window and seeing if that makes it better. More likely to be your comp than something here unless other users have the same trouble?

Popsy, morning honey :wave: have you got anymore IC's? those temps are liking being high arent they? hmmmmm Hurry up and come to a conclusion Popsy cycle, she's had enough! :hugs: glad Korbens ok x

Me I'm okeys :thumbup: just got more :coffee: cause I'm :sleep: as usual :haha:


----------



## poppy666

No got no ICs in now and OH taken the car back to work till tomorrow evening now so cant get out for any :cry:

Think af must be near cos im nauseated this morning n hot flushes.. this cycle taking the piss now i really thought af arrived when i woke cos ive been watery down there for days :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies!

babydream yay for temp jump :yipee::yipee::headspin:

Poppy hmm temps still up arent they are u sure no more testing?

Damita hope you get the goods hunny:hugs:

nothing new for me just gonna have a boring day doing more:dishes::hangwashing::laundry: so exciting isnt it! Still only 2 more sleeps til my scan now :yipee:


----------



## hopefulUs

Mornin Ladies...
How is every1 today???

AF has arrived for me... sorry for TMI but yest afternoon it was brownish with hint of red and today its full on so what day do i count as day 1???:blush:
xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm not surprised with all that progesterone floating around your system :hugs: I guess you gotta look on the brightside, it looks like you have ovulated this cycle. Did you OPK past where you have entered? its just that going by your temps alone CD 15 looks also like a possible day for O, which would mean you still have several days left of your cycle. Try and keep an open mind Popsy, I know its hard but youll know soon :hugs: x

Morning Coralista :haha: I have a blusher called that from benefit. 2 more sleeps! :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Hopeful :hugs: :hug: :hugs: for af. Sorry hun, lets make her go away for good this cycle! What's the plan? If you would describe yesterdays bleeding as spotting I would call today CD1. If it was a light flow (more than just knicker/tissue staining) yesterday no matter what colour, I would put that as CD1. Hope your alright honey, if you need ideas or help with anything like charting etc lots of the ladies have a wealth of experience and can help x


----------



## poppy666

I stopped using the OPKs Tink b/c i got two possible positives this cycle so totally gave up poas :shrug: arghhhh sure it'll come but i want this one over now :growlmad:

Thanks anyways our chart queen lmao x


----------



## poppy666

So sorry the witch got you sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Chart queen. I just wish I could hurry it along somehow for you :haha: arrrrrrggggggggh! :haha: right must get dressed n get out x


----------



## coral11680

sorry witch got you Hopefuls :hugs:

I like Coralista :haha: Oh yeah and what is all this inbox business is there an inbox club I'm not a part of :cry:

Poppy I looked at your chart and agree with tink by temps alone you possibly O'ed cd 15


----------



## poppy666

Well if i did ov cd15 i DTD the day before so will have to sit it out now and if no af friday i'll test again x


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> Well if i did ov cd15 i DTD the day before so will have to sit it out now and if no af friday i'll test again x

oh that is good to hear great timing!:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all....
@poppy n babydream....:thumbup: loving the charts ladies!:holly::holly: sorry getting a little excited this morning,:rofl:
totally forgot what everyone wrote....ah poo! anyway im not :sick: at all:shrug: is it gone??\\:D/=D&gt;:bunny::flasher::loopy::headspin::yipee:
hope so,im trying to use as many smileys on here as poss, just to annoy babydream...:haha: sorry chicken soup!!:hangwashing::iron::laundry:to do today...hurray i love laundry....:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
anyone :test: today...for that :bfp:??..ok i cba to put anymore in......:rofl:...hows Korbens face today poppy, what a little cutie, i reckon they are kissy marks from mummy, i love kissing connor i bet you the same!!! :haha: hope he ok..:hugs: coral.......:wohoo: scan Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lucky you i got 54 sleeps to go!!! boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....anyway washer stopped will have to go empty n re-load......the :washing: not my :gun: :rofl:...how many smileys is that...pmsl...sorry babydream......:haha: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I inboxed babydream and MC about Amy. I wanted them to know that I also felt upset with the comments made. I've tried so hard to be diplomatic and accommodating in the situation, but admit defeat now. It just isn't what this group is about if you get me..... anyhow. No big secret, just felt it wasn't the right thing to do posting stuff here x

That shade of blusher is meant to mimic to colour women go after orgasm Coral :rofl: I just googled it :haha:


----------



## poppy666

WOW What a colourful post :rofl: hurrayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for no sickness sweetie fx its gone :happydance::happydance:

Yes im always snogging korben cant help it he's very snoggable lol... his rash still there but its not bothering him... i did the glass test too on him n they went 'paranoia' :dohh:

I will test friday :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: laughing @smileys MC.

Right, I'm off with DH to see his nan, they are settled back home now :happydance: x


----------



## coral11680

:blush::haha: I have red cheeks all the time!:rofl: Yeah i figured the inbox was about Amy. I agree with all thats been said really. We'll talk on monday Tink :winkwink:
Cabbage you naughty girl rubbing it in Babyd's face:crib::laundry::iron::dishes::shower::mail::hangwashing::blue::pink::cake::wedding::bodyb::laugh2::brat::plane::munch::shy::bike::awww::muaha::dance::hi::sad2::huh::serenade::hug::yipee::hissy::friends::headspin::devil::shipw::pizza::drunk::coolio::icecream::ninja::tease::tease::tease::tease::tease::tease::tease::tease::tease::tease::tease::tease::tease::tease:
Oh I'm such a bitch


----------



## coral11680

bye Tink :hi: x


----------



## coral11680

I think the rash could be slapped cheek. Chloe had it a couple of years ago. She came out in an all over rash a few days after the face. She said she felt fine though. It just looked horrible. I took pics of her in the bath. They say the rash on the body looks lacey and it did, looked like red lace all over her :haha:


----------



## coral11680

this isnt Chloe, I found this online but this is what it was like, only lasted about a day though
 



Attached Files:







5th_disease_08.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babydream

Hi all, 

ffs MC, cheers hunni, smilies everywhere!!! For this i'll record eating all my victoria sponge and post it for you here!!!! hahahahah

Poppy, hang in there hunni, are you sure nausea and hotflush means af for you??? No i don't mean menopause but rather a bfp!!! lol Glad Korben is okay xx

Hi coral, not long until scan, hahahah i can't wait! xx

I'll try that with the smilies tink, thanks but as long as i can post and have fun with you i'm not too bothered. i'm a happy bunny today. 

So girls, what are you doing on Valentine's Day?? No, i don't want to take you out but i need ideas what to get or what to do with dh! lolololol


----------



## babydream

coral!!!!!!! :growlmad::haha::haha:​


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> this isnt Chloe, I found this online but this is what it was like, only lasted about a day though

That dont look nice awww... he moaning atm gonna try get him down x

babydream yep sometimes when im due af i get sicky, but your chart looking great sweetie :dust::dust:


----------



## coral11680

babydream said:


> coral!!!!!!! :growlmad::haha::haha:​

:roll:

glad you are in a good mood hun, mmm victoria sponge mm


----------



## PJ32

afternoon ding dongers

hows everyone today? Having a cheeking nosey whilst at work :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

:bfp::sex::test::spermy::dust::crib::laundry::iron::dishes::mail::shower::hangwashing::blue::pink::yellow::wedding::bodyb::laugh2::brat::plane::hi::sad2::huh::img::cake:ha! hope you get fat!!!:haha: with a baby bump :rofl: enjoy my vic,sponge!!!!!!!!!!!!:munch::shy::bike::boat::hug::rofl::awww::muaha::dance::hi::yipee::hissy::friends::hugs2::shipw::smug::devil::shhh::headspin::serenade::pizza::drunk::coolio::icecream::ninja::cold::help::book::howdy::telephone::amartass::sad1::juggle::fool::yellowcard::tease::tease::tease::tease::wine::football::gun:
:sick:<--------- not me!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

which do you like best babydream, this is only half of them...ahhhhh i like smileys!!! :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Hellllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooo!!!
How are we all today mostly? Good temps going on Bd yay! I figured the inbox thing was about Amy too. Didnt want to say more on the matter myself as i was so upset at those comments for personal reasons. As for valentines not sur what we'll be doing fnarr fnarr, but it O/h's birthday fri so after the scan (which i am now 50/50 on finding out the sex!!! :haha:) i should imagine it'll be a weekend event lol.
Oh and For BabyDream xxx
:wacko::flower::winkwink::haha::baby::coffee::blush::cloud9::shrug::happydance::dohh::kiss::hugs::dust::laugh2::huh::img::hi::dance::muaha::munch::bike::plane::awww::bike::hug::rofl::yipee::serenade::headspin::shhh::friends::hugs2::devil::smug::shipw::telephone::pizza::drunk::howdy::book::coolio::icecream::ninja::amartass::fool::tease::pop::beer::angelnot::wine::wohoo::loo::toothpick::loopy::ball::flasher::lolly::rain::bunny::change::wave::rolleyes:O:)\\:D/:jo::mamafy::holly:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

this is not me...:sick: however this is .......:mamafy:


----------



## poppy666

PJ32 said:


> afternoon ding dongers
> 
> hows everyone today? Having a cheeking nosey whilst at work :winkwink:

You sciving :haha: morning PJ :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: at phoebe...


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ding dongers
> 
> hows everyone today? Having a cheeking nosey whilst at work :winkwink:
> 
> You sciving :haha: morning PJ :hugs:Click to expand...

missed PJ's post...morning :flower: xxxx


----------



## phoebe

Hello PJ xxxx:howdy::howdy::howdy: Hope ur well hun xxx


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :rofl: at phoebe...

I like to do my bit for society :rofl::rofl: Please dont smack me BD heheh!! xx


----------



## PJ32

Sciving :shhh::shhh: me? Never (just don't tell anyone) Really can't be arsed this afternoon, may hae to go to the shop for chocie biccies soon after all this cake talk :munch:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: at cabs and phoebe, I love those smileys they make me larrrfff

morning PJ hun, choccie biccies mmmmm

Phoebe go on go on go on! Find out the SEX!!!! Wont it be fun coming on here Friday after scan and announcing it!! I'm getting excited now! :yipee:


----------



## babydream

:jo::flower::haha::thumbup::sex::muaha::yipee::yipee::headspin::fool::tease::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::flasher::bunny:

Okay, this took me several minutes and i can't be bothered anymore!!

Hi pheebs and PJ, how are you today???? 

You all are real nutters, just smile away my friends i'm going to fix this!!!!!!:jo:


----------



## coral11680

very impressive!


----------



## coral11680

you missed out :holly:


----------



## babydream

No more smilies from me coral, it would take quicker to take a pic of my own bbs and upload it here!!!!

yes pheeb go and find out and let us know!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> :rofl: at cabs and phoebe, I love those smileys they make me larrrfff
> 
> morning PJ hun, choccie biccies mmmmm
> 
> Phoebe go on go on go on! Find out the SEX!!!! Wont it be fun coming on here Friday after scan and announcing it!! I'm getting excited now! :yipee:

I love the smilies too, thers some fab ones on here. I know i'm getting all excited too!!! So much so that i lost a day yesterday, was totally convinced it was weds yesterday!!! Hence my saying 2 sleeps, when its 2 sleeps today lol. Even when o/h came home from work (which according to me was wrong time for a weds) i said the cat loo needs changing tonight ready for the bins collection thurs. He's like WTH is up with u :rofl::rofl::rofl: So planet zanussi is where i am at atm!! I really would like to be traditional and wait, but its eating me up that i could find out fri. Dont know what to do dammit!! I know o/h is keen for the end surprise, but at the end of the day as he has often said. I'm cooking the baby, He's paying, so surely as a cookers rights she gets 1st dibs!!!:rofl::rofl:Decision decisions!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## babydream

I am such a pig!!! I had a nice hot baguette with half a tub of lurpak and loads of mini red peppers stuffed with spicy ricotta cheese. mmmmmmmmmm what do i call this?? late breakfast or early lunch?? hahahah and now some more vic spo ner ner ner


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> :jo::flower::haha::thumbup::sex::muaha::yipee::yipee::headspin::fool::tease::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::flasher::bunny:
> 
> Okay, this took me several minutes and i can't be bothered anymore!!
> 
> Hi pheebs and PJ, how are you today????
> 
> You all are real nutters, just smile away my friends i'm going to fix this!!!!!!:jo:

Hi Bd xxxx
I am tickety-boo well apart from being stood beside myself in another time parallel :rofl::rofl::rofl: xxx


----------



## phoebe

i lurve those peppers, they're tasty. Hows about calling what ur eating now elevenes(sp). And i agree we need to invent a name for the meal in between breakfast and brunch!!! Cor u cant half tell i was a hobbit in a past life hehe!!! Greedy little hobbitses :rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> I am such a pig!!! I had a nice hot baguette with half a tub of lurpak and loads of mini red peppers stuffed with spicy ricotta cheese. mmmmmmmmmm what do i call this?? late breakfast or early lunch?? hahahah and now some more vic spo ner ner ner

Now you've made me bloody hungry lol mmmmmm sounds yummy


----------



## babydream

Sorry pops! yum yum :haha::haha:


----------



## coral11680

babydream said:


> No more smilies from me coral, it would take quicker to take a pic of my own bbs and upload it here!!!!
> 
> yes pheeb go and find out and let us know!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek

:rofl:

mmmmm sounds delish Babyd I'm eating a pear, not quite as impressive!!!

Phoebe you nutter!:haha: I agree 1st dibs as cooker of the bun in the oven!


----------



## poppy666

Just made some cheese on toast now with salad cream nom nom :thumbup:


----------



## babydream

Cheese on toast nom nom, salad cream nem nem haha ('nem' means 'no' in my language)

I'm deffo gonna be sick today!!! If not a stomach upset then it's puking from a migraine. Eating so much and so many diff kind of stuff before midday!!!! Let's just have a brew! xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'mmmmmmmmmmm back :)

Coral, yes talk Monday honey. Looking forward to it! :happydance:

Mmmm that roll sounds yummy, I have toasted hot cross buns and a steamy mug o tea mmmmmm :) x


----------



## coral11680

hi girls, just been hoovering, mopping, cleaning bathrooms, god its so boring !!
Tea sounds good gonna put kettle on now! what to eat I dunno, DH made me a bacon and egg sandwich for brekky but hungry again now!! 
Babyd hmmm maybe sickness is a symptom hmmm


----------



## babydream

Tink, you're back! How is dh's nan?? I'm jealous of your meeting you two!! I want to meet up too. Planning to go visit MC in march but it would be nice to meet all of us too. 

The postman nearly gave me a heart attack bringing a letter from the tax office. I thought i messed up my taxes but it was only my new tax code. Phew! And MC, switch off the dryer i just got a letter about rising electricity too!!!!!! Not a nice postcard ever in the post!!!!


----------



## coral11680

hi Tink :hi: mmm hot cross buns, I had then last week! 

Yeah would be nice to all meet up. It's funny Tink and me havent met sooner, we live in the same town!:rofl:


----------



## lupinerainbow

SIL got drip in about 10minutes after i last posted, contractions went crazy and they had to turn drip off but the contractions wouldn't stop and SIL was in so much pain the hospital basically made her get epidural although she really didn't want one but she says its best thing she has ever had :thumbup: She was getting contractions regularly but cervix was 2cm at 7pm 4cm at 12am and still 4 cm at 4am- she woke up this morning and she was 10cm but contractions are only coming ever 30minutes even though drip is still on it doesn't seem to be working, baby is so distressed they can't get a trace on it and its head is really swollen so it can't get down birth canal (plus its about 9 1/2pound) so they have rushed her off to theatre to try to use instruments if that doesn't work quickly then they are going to give her a c-section. When i spoke to her she was really upset (she wanted a birth with no drugs at all, gas and air maximum) and her words were 'i don't want no more f***ing kids!' (they gave her a sedative to make her sleep and she a bit out of it) But she is really panicking now bless her, will let you know more when i do- hopefully it won't be too long now feel so sorry for her :cry:, i been up all night awaiting news so OH could sleep knowing he wouldn't miss anything- managed to catch 3hrs sleep though :dohh:


----------



## PJ32

foooooooood! I forgot lunch today, been blinking busy. didnt even get my choccie biccies, might have to go on the prowl around reception, she normally has goodies in under the counter :pizza:

Probably never get to meet up with Ding Dongers, 3000s mile is a long way :plane: :boat: might get back to see the olds in the summer though!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww wish we could all meet up too, we should defo have a big meet someday! Yup DH nan and grandad ok, looking pale and thin though, and both don't really know what's going on...Thankfully his grandads son from a previous relationship has took it on board to sleep there to keep and eye on them, and they have carers and meals on wheels which lightens the work load. Its a shame talking to his grandad, he's fed up, and can't see how things will get any better, and at the same time doesn't really know what's going on either. They have both effectively lost the plot, very very sad. But at least they are safe x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, I know plus I am over in Ockendon so often for Scouts and popping to ye ol Tesco Expreso so often I should have bumped into you by now :haha: Anyhow, I'm particually looking forward to baby clothes shopping. I am itching to buy something girly! Now will we be also looking for blues? hmmmmm I'm betting its pink all round for us :) x


----------



## coral11680

Lupine thanks for updating us, hopefully they get the baby out asap, and all will be ok. Then maybe you can relax and sleep hun.
Tink glad DH grandparents ok although it is a shame they are "losing the plot" its so sad, I hope I dont end up like that.


----------



## PJ32

Fire alarm going off aghhhhhh on the 32nd floor, bugger. thats me off then. Have a good evening ladies.

Lupine - hope everything goes will with SIL.

Tink - :hug: its not easy.

right i'm off, just a drill though!


----------



## coral11680

I know Tink, I'm in the Tesco quite a lot. usually popping down there for the odd thing I need. 
Shopping will be fun, I dont know what colour but can't wait to find out, the suspense is killing me!!!!


----------



## babydream

Awwww lupine, thinking of your sis hope it won't be long now and all will be okay. No wonder she's shouting those words i probably would too but she'll change her mind soon. 

Tink, it's really sad but i'm glad you have support taking care of them. I feel for old ppl, they more like children when they so helpless. Bless!

PJ, no panic! We will all go to Dubai in Sex and the city style!!!! Hahahahah, get packing girls!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine, praying for her honey, I'm sure mum and baby will be just fine. Poor thing, she's been through the mill. Make sure you update us, go have a cuppa honey :hugs: x

Oh and Coralista, I might have to offload some bitching about that 'woman' I know from scouts, she drove me potty over the weekend lazy cow :haha: 

PJ sees ya laters honey x


----------



## coral11680

yes lets head off to dubai :plane:

Sorted my lunch out, Jacket potato with beans and cheese! nom nom


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Lupine, praying for her honey, I'm sure mum and baby will be just fine. Poor thing, she's been through the mill. Make sure you update us, go have a cuppa honey :hugs: x
> 
> Oh and Coralista, I might have to offload some bitching about that 'woman' I know from scouts, she drove me potty over the weekend lazy cow :haha:
> 
> PJ sees ya laters honey x

offload as much as you like the dirty/lazy cow!!! She just makes me sick looking at her. Is she still with the scout leader?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:plane::coolio::icecream: oh I like that idea :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah, they suit each other.......he's a lazy mucker who doesn't care also...... grrrrr It was meant to be HER camp, she's training to be a cub leader. Like hell did she lead the camp, and put it this way, the proper leaders (who are her aunt and uncle) refused to sign her off and rang the district leaders to tell them to never give her a nights away permit to take kids away EVER as she is useless, lazy and incapable :rofl: I wouldn't let her take my kids away thats for sure. Anyhow, camp was good, safe and well ran cause we all took over, which we expected we would have to do anyway..... grrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## coral11680

at least he looks clean though?
I can imagine she would be no good at that. If she can't manage to have her kids clean and clean clothed, can't see how well she would be at keeping others peoples kids safe and under control. I think she was working in the school as a helper at one point(not sure but dont think she is anymore) prob useless at that too! :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

pair of bitching bitches...:haha: i looooove it :rofl::rofl: how close do you two,coral n tink, live?..10 mins?


----------



## coral11680

not even, where in aveley are you Tink? I'm opposite dilkes park


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!! She really is something MC........ ughhhhhhhh :haha: 

Ermmm dunno exactly. Coral I'm on Kenningtons in Aveley, so the other side of the bypass. 5/10 mins i guess?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: so yes, 5 mins away, our scout hall is behind dilks, in faymore gardens. Small small world x


----------



## babydream

Sooooo close????????? Blimey what kept you from meeting each other until now???? MC, kick your skank next door neighbour out i'm packing right now calling the movers!!!!


----------



## coral11680

oh ok, I was at belhus park yesterday with my dog, so around the corner from you! small world!


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> No more smilies from me coral, it would take quicker to take a pic of my own bbs and upload it here!!!!
> 
> yes pheeb go and find out and let us know!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> mmmmm sounds delish Babyd I'm eating a pear, not quite as impressive!!!
> 
> Phoebe you nutter!:haha: I agree 1st dibs as cooker of the bun in the oven!Click to expand...

Hi all, 
U got it in 1 Coral indeed i am a nutter!! U wont believe this but i have just trekked up to shops (again as i went y-day), and wanted to buy candles for o/h's birthday :cake: and have come home and bloody forgotten them AGAIN!!!! :hissy: Thats the 2nd i have done that twice :rofl::rofl: FGS i am totally living up to my dum dum self:dohh::blush::haha:. Oh well maybe i'll get it right tom on my hat-trick trek .......................................:wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

5 mins is better than 3 hours eh babydream......ah well.....ill kick the skank out...call the van men!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

hahhahahah dum dum......poor lonely candles got left in shop AGAIN...try again tomorrow!


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> hahhahahah dum dum......poor lonely candles got left in shop AGAIN...try again tomorrow!

Yeah i know but i did manage to get myself a yum yum, so dum dum is happy eating her yum yum!!!! Oh yes i am deffo up for a meet, that would be so great.....>>>>just warming up me mobility scooter!!!! Well it'll take a while to get to Dubaii :haha::haha:


----------



## coral11680

dum dum, what are you like! :dohh: who needs birthday candles anyway!:haha:
cabbage kicked the skank out yet? let me know if you need any help!:gun:


----------



## mothercabbage

:gun: need help.....lets do a team ding dong removal of skank nextdoor!!! :gun:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl:


----------



## babydream

Ok wake me up when the skank is out! i'm going for a snooze...zzzzzzzzzz see ya later xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream, I think it took me all this time to recover enough to leave the house :haha: What with all my health problems and morning sickness, only just getting out and about again. Will be good to have a good natter, I'm excited! x


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> dum dum, what are you like! :dohh: who needs birthday candles anyway!:haha:
> cabbage kicked the skank out yet? let me know if you need any help!:gun:

I know i am just a soft touch :haha::haha: Right my scooter's warmed up Mother and i have my "Utow" trailer all rigged up. Lets remove the skank!! Will be about 65hours b4 i get there :haha::haha:


----------



## coral11680

yeah me too, been sick, tired etc so long just starting to feel normal again :) I'm excited too! Someone was telling me there is a new baby shop opened in Lakeside. Not sure if its pricey but be nice to have a look one day!


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: Tink will pick me up and well follow u on the motorway! :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Hey-Ho lets go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha::winkwink: We could get a placard with Team Ding Dong Skank Removal on it!! Honk Honk!!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> Hey Damita,
> 
> What do you mean you won't get the goods??? Nonsense!! Seduce him girl!! Get some kinky stuff on but on a 'movie' and dtd!!!
> 
> Hope your friend is okay sorry to hear she's struggling but i'm sure she's in good hands. Let us know how she gets on xxxxx

I will try...

My friend is okay :dance: baby is fine and the bleeding has stopped also when she had the scan the baby has loads of hair :thumbup: they are letting her home tomorrow in time for her baby shower on Saturday :happydance: which I'm throwing so I am really pleased


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :yipee::wohoo::loopy: Loving your temp this morning babydream!!!! :happydance: :thumbup: x
> 
> Damita, sounds like you and DH need to get sexy, forget babydancing, think pole dancing! :blush: :winkwink: :haha: Awwwww I'm sorry he's not being co-operative, fx you can change his mind. :hugs: Will be thinking of your friend, hope she's ok x

Thanks, I think it's fate telling us not to get pregnant till after my post grad and teaching year maybe it wants me to get pregnant in two years :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: aaaaah Phoebes, your not all that far away really are ya? i forgot, its it near portsmouth? if its not i have no idea where i got that from :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Skank busters!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: Yeah up up for removing the skanky biiiiiaaaaach :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Yes i am in Portsmouth, so not that far really. So i could whip up ur way and do a flypast and grab u 2, then head up to Yorkshire hehehe


----------



## phoebe

Damita said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Hey Damita,
> 
> What do you mean you won't get the goods??? Nonsense!! Seduce him girl!! Get some kinky stuff on but on a 'movie' and dtd!!!
> 
> Hope your friend is okay sorry to hear she's struggling but i'm sure she's in good hands. Let us know how she gets on xxxxx
> 
> I will try...
> 
> My friend is okay :dance: baby is fine and the bleeding has stopped also when she had the scan the baby has loads of hair :thumbup: they are letting her home tomorrow in time for her baby shower on Saturday :happydance: which I'm throwing so I am really pleasedClick to expand...

Hi Damita that is fab news, so relieved for u and ur friend :happydance::happydance: Now get showering and have some sexy fun times. Yay happy days :thumbup:xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

hehe getting my goggles and hat on, be waiting by the door


----------



## coral11680

hi Damita good news about your friend and baby!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Great news damita!!!!!! x

:rofl: gals, that reminds me, gotta get to work on a certain picture I was doing :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

what reminds you?


----------



## mothercabbage

i will take pics of her garden,front and back.wow they get worse by the day....rubbish and crap all over!! her house was a real mess last time i had to go round, i never went in but the smell was UNREAL........gonna need fumigating when she does feck off!!...had a weird smell in my house upsatirs for a few weeks, i disinfected every thing,walls doors floors the lot.windows open for hours at a time,turns out her loo upstairs was blocked and full of...erm...toilet waste for 3 weeks...explained the smell........a mutual friend told me,so i rung council and they sorted it, the smell went shortly after...why not just ring council??? lazy dirty cow.........that was before the kids were taken from her too, yak poor kids...


----------



## mothercabbage

tink are you doing a group photo.....??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooh new shop Coral? Still window shopping material I'm sure :happydance: not been lakey for ages so not seen. Everyone keeps going on about that fishy foot place, where the fish clean your feet? sounds like my worst nightmare :rofl: I have sea creature phobias :haha: its true :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Shhhhhhhhhhh MC :haha: 

Something to do with the scooter.......

might take a while, I am a perfectionist :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok i shhhh pmsl.......


----------



## coral11680

yeah i've heard about that place too, one girl round the school is going today, will find out what she thinks. Two of my friends went to one in Hornchurch and said it was useless. Just a gimik, they didnt notice any difference after.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

All the school teachers went there last Friday (DH being the caretaker gets to know these things :haha:) think they liked it, but like you say its more of a gimmic isn't it?

Right, I gotta go clean up and do some washing, my house looks like a bomb has hit it! I hate it when we come back from being away, unpacked bags, cases and washing everywhere amongst the usual clutter of breakfast dishes cats and other assorted crap. Catch ya all laters x


----------



## poppy666

Imogen :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Imogen :thumbup:

Eh?:wacko:


----------



## poppy666

lol random nice name :wacko: just pulling my hair out korben tired but wont sleep grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ahhhhhhh I seeeeeeeeee :haha: Yes it is nice, we are stumped for ideas at the mo to be honest!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hows his rash now, does he seem unwell? x


----------



## babydream

Heeeelllooooooo, where is everybody????? I'm back! I just had to clean laptop as i spat tea on it reading 'something' on facebook! MC you are a real nutter!! Do i wanna live next door to you??? ermmm...yes i still do!!! Skank busters - bloody hilarious!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Tink he dont feel hot he's just had an off day moaning n crying, given him calpol n still trying to get him sleep.. the rash looks a bit scabby now x


----------



## phoebe

Hi girls, 
i like Imogen, i have it on my sort of list of possible names :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all done a opk today got a line but not as dark yet x x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Is he asleep yet Pops? hard going when they are like that. Wears you down doesn't it? hope you get a little break and he wakes up happier. x

Caz, wow nearly O time already? x


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooo he's worn me down ive been ranting at OH to hurry n get home for the evening, he on his way now :haha: korben not asleep n i wont let him now its passed 5pm otherwise he wont got bed after 7pm... so entertain him now x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Maybe he will go down nice n early now for ya, I remember that stage so well......:haha: what have i left myself in for :haha: awwww x


----------



## poppy666

Oh just taken him up he knackered now, so half hour early than planned but peace and quiet lol x


----------



## coral11680

Evening ladies, quiet here tonight. Just got back from a kids party. Actually had a good time the kids entertainer was really funny my cheeks were hurting :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Will read back tomorrow and talk more then as i'm completely shattered after getting 6 hours sleep in last 72 hours... Spent the day wil SIL and new little baby! ITS A BOY! was born at 11.51am today by ventouse (sp?) weighing 7lb 5oz, 51cm long, head circumference 36cm! She asked me and OH to be godparents and i held him basically all day :cloud9: i am completely in love and i am the proudest auntie/godmother ever! Still deciding but i think she has decided on Dexter :D :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: 
:hugs: to all of you, will put a picture on tomorrow :D


xxxxxx


----------



## China girl

Congrats to you Lupine and SIL:hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: everyone:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Dexter lovely name, aww again congratz sweetie :hugs: go get some sleep now :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

well you all were talky today:haha:

lupine congrats on being a new aunt/godmother! glad everything went ok for your SIL. whats ventouse? i probably dont want to know lol.

poppy your TEMPS! whoo whats that! you sure you dont wanna test:winkwink:

tink and coral-ahh you guys just make me want to go buy baby stuff with all your talk!! I guess I am pretty much ok to do that now huh.. hmm... not a good sign lol ive been itching to go crazy and buy baby stuff ugh!

Actually already have baby stuff, people keep bringing presents already! lol SIL stopped over with shopping bags full of winnie the pooh outfits, bibs, caps and booties, blankets, etc. And someone got me a high chair? lol all kinds of silly things coming my way alreadyy. I picked winnie the pooh for nursery theme, its EVERYWHEREeeee.

MC i thoroughly enjoyed your smilies. Maybe your m/s is gone for good! I feel like mine has been leaving.. slowly. fx!

Damita :hugs: glad baby is ok, you got to throw the shower!? how exciting!!


----------



## poppy666

Hopes heres a link to it, its like a hover sucks the baby out lmao :haha: I refused Forceps in my birthplan cos of bad stories and told midwife if anything they could use the ventouse, which they nearly did cos i was getting really tired x https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/labourandbirth/labourcomplications/assisteddelivery/

as for my temps i give up with looking now lol cos coral and Tink think i may have ov'd on cd15 i think they said x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Congratulations Aunty Lupine!!!!!!!!! Awww can't wait to see him :happydance: yes go get some rest honey, you must be shattered :hugs: x

Hopes, yes go and buy something. Someone brought me a highchair also????? seams a little silly to me since it wont go in it till its about 6 months :haha: a little chair would have been more useful at first but hey, its sweet of peeps isn't it? Wow sounds like you have tons of stuff already! lucky girl, I think pooh is a lovely theme for the nursery, its timeless and very sweet. x

My little princess is having a real kick about tonight, her feet are right low. Soooooooo precious a feeling, she tends to be quiet by day and get more and more active towards bedtime. Thankfully she seems to settle down again when i go to bed, FX that lasts :haha: the settling down at bed time thing i mean not dancing into the night! :haha:

Good evening China! :wave: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Duplicate post.


----------



## coral11680

Awww congrats lupine. I guess the baby wasn't so big in the end huh. Now u can rest sweetie. X

Hopes thats nice that you are getting gifts already. Do you think you will have a baby shower?


----------



## Hopes314

poppy thanks for the reading material.. FORCEPS! oh my gosh. EPISIOTOMY! ahhhh never! can you say ahead of time "can you please not cut my vagina?" lol that sounds silly now but i was being serious. has anyone on here ever had these things? gosh!


----------



## Hopes314

coral11680 said:


> Awww congrats lupine. I guess the baby wasn't so big in the end huh. Now u can rest sweetie. X
> 
> Hopes thats nice that you are getting gifts already. Do you think you will have a baby shower?

coral yes my MIL and SIL have already started planning out a baby shower and are renting a place and doing all the food and everything!? they are just too excited:haha:

this might be a silly question but do you guys do baby showers there? nobody on here has ever mentioned anything about one so i didn't know .. lol


----------



## poppy666

Hopes you can do a birth plan beforehand, but its better to tear in my opinion than to be cut, to be cut its a straight line and it takes longer to heal oppose to a tear which is jagged... i tore with all my boys and got stitches but was worth it x


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Awww congrats lupine. I guess the baby wasn't so big in the end huh. Now u can rest sweetie. X
> 
> Hopes thats nice that you are getting gifts already. Do you think you will have a baby shower?
> 
> coral yes my MIL and SIL have already started planning out a baby shower and are renting a place and doing all the food and everything!? they are just too excited:haha:
> 
> this might be a silly question but do you guys do baby showers there? nobody on here has ever mentioned anything about one so i didn't know .. lolClick to expand...

No we dont have baby showers cos us Brits are tight arses :haha: but would love them over here x


----------



## coral11680

Hopes it's quite a new thing to have a baby shower here and they tend not to be as big in my experience but are def getting more popular.
Hi tink and poppy and china! 
Hopes I had episiotomy with Chloe but no forceps or anything.


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Hopes you can do a birth plan beforehand, but its better to tear in my opinion than to be cut, to be cut its a straight line and it takes longer to heal oppose to a tear which is jagged... i tore with all my boys and got stitches but was worth it x

I've heard that too, about it being better to just tear. Then it makes me wonder why do doctors do episiotomies in the first place? Irritating. In terms of the birth plan, I'm pretty sure that the doctors that I see right now aren't into that. They would probably look at me silly if I told them what I had in mind for a birth plan lol. Gosh they wouldn't even let me decline a pap smear, let alone let me say my plan for giving birth! I think I may soon be switching hospitals, a local hospital in our city has their own group midwife practice and from what I understand they are a little more concerned about what mom wants for her and baby, yet they still offer all the meds and procedures to people who end up needing that too.


----------



## poppy666

I just drilled what i did and didnt want into my OHs head and i remember whilst trying to push korben out he was telling midwife 'she dont want forceps' lol x


----------



## Hopes314

coral WHEW! so you guys over there all have to buy ALL of the baby stuff yourself!? seems crazy lol. (although it probably evens out over time because you aren't buying everyone else baby stuff for their showers too. hm.)

did they ASK you if you wanted an episiotomy? i think if it were my doctor they would just do it lol. Thats how much trust I have in my doctors right now hah. Gosh that seems like it would take forever to heal. (am picturing walking like I just rode a horse)


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> I just drilled what i did and didnt want into my OHs head and i remember whilst trying to push korben out he was telling midwife 'she dont want forceps' lol x

:rofl: my husband probably couldn't hold his composure well enough during that time to be able to remember what i do and dont want


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!
I've not been around the last couple of days because im back at work and been super busy, im working in a different ward for the next couple of weeks and so far im loving it :) wish i could just stay there instead of going back to my horrid place of work but on the plus side the ward im on just now has a job coming up in April and they said i should apply, FX! 
Im only on cd5 so not much to report except that i didn't take soy this month but only because on cd 3 i was so ill all day i wouldn't of managed to take the tablets without being sick but hey ho never mind just a normal relaxed cycle for me using opk's starting on cd10.
I had to read back 40+ pages lol and i am so overwhelmed i cannot remember what all the post were about now but i did want to say that all the pics i saw were beautiful and im sad i missed MC's pic's and Poppy's vid but im sure they were also gorgeous ;) u should all be proud u have brought (or are bringing) new life into the world and sadly some women do not get that joy! Plus i have to add that like Babydream i have always found Amy rather rude however that is just my opinion and i will make no further comment on the situation!
*I LOVE YOU ALL!*
Congratulations Lupine, i can't wait to see a pic of your gorgeous nephew!!!
Preggo ding dong's i hope you are all well as well as baby ding dong's, Coral and Phoebe i can't wait to hear about your scans on Friday. . . im exciteeeeed!
TTC ding dongs im wishing you every success in your current cycles. . . bring on the BFP's! x


----------



## poppy666

Evening Coral :flower: us northerners must be tight then cos ive not heard of any baby showers up here lol x

Hopes no they didnt ask if they could cut me, i just tore once he came out :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Hey girls!
> I've not been around the last couple of days because im back at work and been super busy, im working in a different ward for the next couple of weeks and so far im loving it :) wish i could just stay there instead of going back to my horrid place of work but on the plus side the ward im on just now has a job coming up in April and they said i should apply, FX!
> Im only on cd5 so not much to report except that i didn't take soy this month but only because on cd 3 i was so ill all day i wouldn't of managed to take the tablets without being sick but hey ho never mind just a normal relaxed cycle for me using opk's starting on cd10.
> I had to read back 40+ pages lol and i am so overwhelmed i cannot remember what all the post were about now but i did want to say that all the pics i saw were beautiful and im sad i missed MC's pic's and Poppy's vid but im sure they were also gorgeous ;) u should all be proud u have brought (or are bringing) new life into the world and sadly some women do not get that joy! Plus i have to add that like Babydream i have always found Amy rather rude however that is just my opinion and i will make no further comment on the situation!
> *I LOVE YOU ALL!*
> Congratulations Lupine, i can't wait to see a pic of your gorgeous nephew!!!
> Preggo ding dong's i hope you are all well as well as baby ding dong's, Coral and Phoebe i can't wait to hear about your scans on Friday. . . im exciteeeeed!
> TTC ding dongs im wishing you every success in your current cycles. . . bring on the BFP's! x

Nice relaxed cycle Jenny n fx you do apply for that new job coming up in April and you get it sweetie :hugs: Hope your feeling better xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Poppy :) may i just add that your temps look very nice, FX for you hunni x


----------



## coral11680

Hopes most people will buy gifts but just give it to the mum. No I wasn't asked if I wanted an episiotomy they just did it! My docs prob were similar yo yours!
Poppy yeah I have heard of quite a few baby showers lately its a new thing.
Hi Jenny, glad u are enjoying work. Def apply for that job so u can get away from the other place!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Jenny! Good to see you again gal :thumbup: very pleased to hear your off that dredfull ward and enjoying work again. I miss it :cry: Mind you I didn't miss the long day shifts :wacko: :haha: Loads of :dust: for your new cycle. x

Hmmmm episiotomy's. Well, its actually painless at the time...I promise. Usually you heal easier with a tear, but the trouble with tears are they can be irregular and hard to stitch back up cleanly. This is one of the reasons they still use them. The other is when they need to put a contraption in to help the baby out, and at this point, its in your :baby: best interests to let them do what they have to do as they only go for it when baby is in trouble. I've had both. The tear was probubly less painful during the weeks after birth, but the episiotomy scar area was a lot neater and healed in about the same time. So :shrug: I'm undecided on that one, might just say do what you have to do :haha: Hmm, sounds like you don't get much choice in the states? silly since you pay for it :shrug: x


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey Jenny! Good to see you again gal :thumbup: very pleased to hear your off that dredfull ward and enjoying work again. I miss it :cry: Mind you I didn't miss the long day shifts :wacko: :haha: Loads of :dust: for your new cycle. x
> 
> Hmmmm episiotomy's. Well, its actually painless at the time...I promise. Usually you heal easier with a tear, but the trouble with tears are they can be irregular and hard to stitch back up cleanly. This is one of the reasons they still use them. The other is when they need to put a contraption in to help the baby out, and at this point, its in your :baby: best interests to let them do what they have to do as they only go for it when baby is in trouble. I've had both. The tear was probubly less painful during the weeks after birth, but the episiotomy scar area was a lot neater and healed in about the same time. So :shrug: I'm undecided on that one, might just say do what you have to do :haha: Hmm, sounds like you don't get much choice in the states? silly since you pay for it :shrug: x

yeah tink it seems like you guys get more options there. We pay these doctors here soooo much money for them to push us around, and it seems to be especially that way when it comes to the baby doctors! i think they are all doing what they think is the thing that needs to be done, even if its something we object to. everyone is too afraid of being sued.


----------



## poppy666

To be honest when your in the situation of getting baby out i dont think your bother how the hell they get baby out cos all your bothered about is getting rid of the pain, think i said with all mine 'get him out nowwwwwwwwwwww' :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mmmmmmm I just discovered Green and Blacks hot chocolate.......... Scrummy.......mmmmm choocoooooolateeeeee (Homer moment :haha:) x


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> To be honest when your in the situation of getting baby out i dont think your bother how the hell they get baby out cos all your bothered about is getting rid of the pain, think i said with all mine 'get him out nowwwwwwwwwwww' :rofl::rofl:

:rofl: i imagine i will feel the same way.


----------



## coral11680

Sounds delish tink I love the chocolate bars they do mmmmmmm chocolate


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: I can totally sympathise with the "get him out!!!!!" situation :rofl: Oh mmmmmmyyyyyy its alllllll comming back to me now :rofl: Yes you don't really care so much at that stage do you :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

You gotta try it Coral, its a little pricy, but worth it. Never tasted better hot choc in my life, I'll hide it at the back of the cuboard, kids can have the tesco own :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Especially when it comes to the 'ring of fire' ouchhhhhhhhh Oooooooo how i remember that bit :haha: sorry hopes i sshhh now lol x


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Especially when it comes to the 'ring of fire' ouchhhhhhhhh Oooooooo how i remember that bit :haha: sorry hopes i sshhh now lol x

alright LOOK poppy:haha: it was only a few days ago that i realized that the baby has to actually COME OUT eventually. :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Yep sadly there's no getting away with that one :rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

double post dohhh


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww Hopes :hugs: no more scary birth talk x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right on that note I'm going to bed, with the 'ring of fire' song stuck in my head :rofl: Thanks for that Pops :haha:

Nunnites DD's xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Hi girls,

What a lazy afternoon...

Congrats lupine, glad all went okay and baby and mummy are fine xx

Jenn, happy to hear that you enjoying work for a change at your new ward and with the relaxed cycle fx

You girls, making me really scared too talking about the birth, hopes don't worry hunni you'll be fine xx

I just a bit pissed off with dh staying late after work watching the England game so i made a nice video of him and his friends to be bitchy and posted on my fb wall, have a look! I need a shower now and according to smep we should be b'ding tonight but we both tired so hopefully shower will help. I'll check back before i go to bed. 

Tink, hot choc yummmmmmmy


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Right on that note I'm going to bed, with the 'ring of fire' song stuck in my head :rofl: Thanks for that Pops :haha:
> 
> Nunnites DD's xxxxxxxxxx

Never heard the song lol night Tink sweet dreams xx


----------



## poppy666

LOL BD your OH gonna love that :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

haha babydream very funny!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops you tube it and you'll see why I don't really want it stuck in my head :rofl: 
Bdream in bed on phone but will lookie tomorrow sounds funny :haha: x


----------



## babydream

Ha! Bloody cheek! I posted it on his friends' wall as well. I did it as a payback but yes it's funny so they'll just have a good laugh. hmmm, next time i'll think of something else. Okay, bedtime girls, sleep well, sweet dreams and cross your fingers for my temps in the morning. Night night xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

And it burns burns burns, that ring of fire, that ring of fire :haha:


----------



## poppy666

PMSL I just listen to the words :dohh::haha:


----------



## poppy666

FX for your temps sweetie, sleep well xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Babydream, temp still up :happydance: x

Poppy where's your temp, any sign of af? x

DH walking around like a bear with a sore head, house messy, its all the unpacking on the floor n stairs etc....i had to give up, i couldn't bend over :rofl: Told him to just lift it all on the table and I'll do it but he's got the hump and is stomping around doing it himself. Having my hair done at 10 :) x

How issssss everybody? x


----------



## Hopes314

been up peeing every 3 minutes. 330 again for mee. hehe tink you have an excuse to leave the mess for a bit, dh can handle it a bit since you are cookin the baby right :)


----------



## poppy666

Yes my temps in Tink, i even got one of my son's to take his temp yesterday to make sure it was working :dohh: Give up xx


----------



## Hopes314

poppyyyyyy... TEST


----------



## poppy666

Yeah will tomorrow when i get out and buy some, starting to feel like my body still not right x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I agree. Get yourself down Superdrugs today, you need to pee on something :haha: x

Yes hopes, he's good like that, pulls his weight around the house. Trouble is he is also very very busy and very very tired so he's often grumpy about it :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all, had a rough night with connor,thats why i dissappeared Babydream...i see temp still up, :happydance: poppy im gonna stalk your chart in a mo.....i had an episiotomy with connor, i did say if it was needed to go ahead and do it, and so she did, its known as the "kindest cut" i never felt it at the time and it healed quickly, so ill stick with the same this time, to do it if needed:thumbup: i begged for forceps and vontonouse(sp) but OH said nooooooo forceps, its funny how you change your mind about things when your in pain...:haha:but in the end i managed with no "help"...anyway going to do my tea n toast....feel good today again...:sick: must be going..:happydance: 
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

agreed!!!! :test: ms Treanor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## poppy666

Hurray no sickness sweetie, hope connor ok... korben same didnt settle till 11pm kept waking up crying but OH came home unexpectively and dealt with him x


----------



## poppy666

Will do miss Cammiss :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy dont you have ANYTHING to pee on!? an opk? bleach (lol).. even a popsicle stick!? haha i can't take this sort of anticipation. you are so patient!


----------



## poppy666

LOL popsicle stick :haha: im only patient cos i know it will drop, but only thing i dont like it going from 36.7 - 36.8 everyday thats why i asked my son to test it yesterday incase it broken pfft


----------



## Hopes314

poppy yes popsicle stick lol. i cant take this lack of poas! gosh if someone peed on an apple and posted a pic i would probably be happy:dohh: 

my temps did that a few times too, go back and forth like that for daysss. i checked different thermometer once to make sure because it seemed odd to me too but i guess it just happens that way.


----------



## mothercabbage

:thumbup: poppy....good girl, what time shall we expect you to poas? had my toast...i really think :sick: has gone....dont want to temp fate but.......connor ok he just very excitable on a night lately :haha: i went to lay in bed with him to settle him around 9pm and fell asleep too..:haha:
:rofl: @ hopes nagging.......POAS!!!!POAS!!!! get her told hopes! hows :sick: today for you? do you have another scan booked? or app soon? we roughly the same stage of preg so i just wanted to see how our care differs from there to here..


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: congrats on the plum hopes!! what will i be tomorrow??


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> :happydance: congrats on the plum hopes!! what will i be tomorrow??

thanks! was wondering what youd be next too.. maybe lemon or peach or something? hm.

in terms of next appointments, i dont have anything hardly.. i have a routine prenatal appointment scheduled for march 2nd (a month from my last one.. will be about 15 weeks then.) and im pretty sure i wont get another scan until around 20 weeks. i think now all that happens is routine appointments once a month. is that what theyre doing with you too?


----------



## Hopes314

ok it looks like peach is next and THEN lemon. but in my world lemons are smaller than peaches. stupid fruit.


----------



## coral11680

Morning girls :hi:

Poppy nice looking temps. I see OH is home so you can use the car and go buy tests! :happydance: :test:

Tink, lucky girl getting your hair done, I need to badly but trying to hold out.

hopes congrats on plum! is your sickness any better yet?

MC glad the MS is easing off. I remember laying with my Lo's and falling asleep :haha:
Yeah I think you are a peach tomorrow and I'm an onion :sick: I think they tend to go by length not overall size so a lemon maybe slightly longer than a peach etc. :shrug:

ASFM not much new more housework and boring stuff today. Only 1 more sleep til my scan I can't wait! I keep dreaming about it!! Last night I dreamt that I went back to the states to visit DH family and missed my scan. I was so upset and wanted to fly home! :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

oops I'm a day ahead of myself I'm not an onion til Saturday


----------



## poppy666

Will do tomorrow Coral dont wanna waste money on anymore till i have to.. will poas after 1 :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

PS why isnt my chart 28 days? looks like its going to stop tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## coral11680

I think it keeps going until you report AF


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Coral think i'll aim for Sunday now :thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

what do u mean aim for sunday? your not waiting that long to test are you!!!!!! how long is your luetal phase usually?


----------



## poppy666

Only charted once back in october so dunno, only know im 28 days with occassional 30 day lol dont help does it x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes MC will be a peach tomorrow! :)


----------



## coral11680

Tink can u make me a funny avatar, I love the tweedle dee but phoebe is using it and dont want our posts to get muddled up


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: for a peach...is that not the albanian for lady bits?? pmsl....anyway..
@hopes...i have a 16 week app, still to book and a 20 week scan on 4th april, so not much diff in care then....i remember always being at MW with my firest preg....they dont see you as much here with 2nd 3rd etc pregs......
@coral...yep :sick: is gone...wow...im a lucky girl...is it still getting you?
@poppy...ill be online at 1pm awaiting your news, good luck hunni and a load of dust at ya! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
@tink...:wave: :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

MS is mostly gone now Cabbage just occasionly heave when brushing teeth etc!


----------



## poppy666

MC tomorrow not today :hugs:

Coral i mean aiming for sunday now for af not for testing :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

oh nice coral...i find relief when brushing my teeth, poor you! i had that with chloe! you def having a girl...lol


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> MC tomorrow not today :hugs:
> 
> Coral i mean aiming for sunday now for af not for testing :thumbup:

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...oh ok then you the boss:thumbup::haha:


----------



## poppy666

:haha:


----------



## coral11680

oh ok phew! I guess we can wait one more day:sulk::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

what time is your scan at coral!!?? exciting day tomorrow!! :yipee: i have 53 sleeps to go!


----------



## Damita

:blush: hey ladies, things with my post grad have happened and it looks like I will doing that first (due to money) so won't be trying again for another two years... so I will wish you all loads of luck and babies :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ohhhhhhhhhh Damita will you still come on bnb? we'll miss you, but good look for the future and do come see us!!! x


----------



## mothercabbage

i now have a countdown to my gender scan...how sad is that...click on the link in my siggy....its depressing isnt it............ 4 million seconds plus!!!! lololooo


----------



## coral11680

Damita sad to see you go but understand. Come visit us and good luck for the future! xx


----------



## coral11680

11am tomorrow Cabbage!!!! aarrrghh I can't wait! lol at siggy thats a good idea though. I have 28 days til 20 week scan


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo goody...roll on 11 in morning...mine is 52 days away! boooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Damita

Yeah I'll still come on bnb, nothing is final, got to discuss with DH and see what he wants to do :)


----------



## poppy666

Just cleaned my room and guess what i found??? A one step IC :happydance: so will test later cos i only just went bathroom before i started cleaning up, so if this is BFN af must be due Sunday not yesterday x


----------



## coral11680

you are finding out the sex right?


----------



## coral11680

great news pop!!!


----------



## coral11680

dont drink anything either missy!


----------



## babydream

Morning all, how is everyone??

I can feel the excitement for you poppy! And for coral's scan tomorrow!!!

Damita, i don't know if i'm sad for you. Are you sad or excited about the next two years?? Anyway, sad to see you go but we'll be on fb and hope you visit us sometimes.

I didn't have a good night ladies. I couldn't get to sleep for ages i had so much on my mind. Then at 2.30am i was so hot i felt suffocating, had to get out of bed and shut the heating off kicked the cover off and my socks. I was sweating like a pig. It's all dh's fault.
we didn't use the little oil heater in the bedroom when it was -5 outside but now that its +7he puts it on medium heat. i think thats why my temps were high all the way but now i'm not gonna put it on and temps will mess up cause it'll be colder. i really thought my temp would be lower today. I was awake every hour or so. I had to take it 40mins earlier than usual so i used the adjusting tool Tink, the one you found for me. Temps still up but why hasn't ff gave me ov date yet????


----------



## poppy666

Im dying to drink something my mouth is well dry :growlmad: but wont promise :haha:


----------



## Damita

I'm really unsure, I really wanted to have a baby now I really didn't want to wait two years.. and I am still not 100% sure I want to be a teacher so it is all up in the air.. but we are still :sex: this cycle.


----------



## coral11680

morning babyd. I think because your temps were slow to rise FF is waiting for 3 temps or more above the highest temp before O? not sure just guessing but I think if temps are still up tomorrow you should get coverline!


----------



## coral11680

poppy ok you are allowed one sip of water! JUST ONE!!!

Damita seems you and OH need to do some more thinking. Everything will work out in the end. I have a feeling when you stop trying it will happen! :haha:


----------



## coral11680

this is from FF coverline FAQ section:
*If the coverline is not where you expected to find it, you may be thinking of the Fertility Awareness Method Rules which place the coverline at one tenth of a degree higher than the 6 previous temperatures before ovulation. If this is the method you wish to use, (it is best suited to those with clear chart patterns), you can use it by adjusting the tuning section in the charting software. The coverline on the advanced (recommended) setting will usually be found a bit lower to avoid unnecessary anxiety during the luteal phase and to recognize more complex ovulation patterns.

*


----------



## coral11680

and this too:

*My temperature has risen, but ovulation is not yet detected on my chart. When will the software detect it?
Fertility Friend will detect ovulation once it is clear that a thermal shift (best when correlated with your other fertility signs) is sustained. Usually you need to see at least three higher temperatures to confirm ovulation since a single higher temperature does not always indicate ovulation. A single higher temperature could be a fluke or could be affected by non-hormonal factors. Keep having intercourse until ovulation is confirmed by a clear and sustained thermal shift and ovulation is detected on your chart.
*


----------



## babydream

thanks coral, i'm so impatient. I don't think my chart will ever be normal, it is stressful as i thought it would be.


----------



## coral11680

yeah i know but it def looks like you O'ed and you DTD at the right times so try to relax and wait now! easier said than done I know!


----------



## babydream

yes, all i want to know that i ovulated for sure when i had my +opk. What day do you think ov happened hunni??? MC and i think it's cd19.


----------



## coral11680

I'm thinking cd20 or 21


----------



## Damita

Informed DH, he wants to keep trying but we want to go through our finances tonight so keep your fingers crossed for me :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

FFS Twice i typed out message n it went awol :growlmad: wow that pee'd me off :haha:

Anyways Damita hope you dont go no where and you both can sort it out sweetie :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Rest of story- She was pushing for hours and head had swollen so was stuck in birth canal as she was not getting contractions very often by the time they told her to start pushing they were like every 30minutes and they could only get 3 pushes in each time. They then took her to theatre gave her an episiotomy and used the ventouse she was on last try before they proceeded for c-section (they had topped up epidural ready and everything) when suddenly baby shot out like the whole of him in one push :haha: 
So thats the rest, he coming home today I cant wait for another snuggle with him, but Im jealous that everyone else gonna be holding him the whole time and I wont get ago cant imagine what SIL is feeling like :wacko: 
Hopes- They did episiotomy on sister in law cause babys head had swollen and it was stuck in her birth canal and she couldnt stretch enough to get baby out so they cut her to give her more room to get him out of (that sounds really gross). You only just realised it has to come out :rofl: Wohoo youre a plum :happydance:
Thank you all for your words of congratulations :D will get pic up as soon as I can find my lead for my phone! 
Goodluck Jenny- a nice relaxed cycle is always good :hugs: Plus a lot of ladies conceive on their first cycle after stopping soy/ clomid :happydance:
Tink- So gonna try that hot chocolate now, you made me want it :haha: 
Babydream- :rofl: that video is funny, he going to be real happy with you :haha:
Poppy- Good luck for testing tomorrow! :happydance: Goodluck on getting BFP! Even better luck for testing with your IC, it must be a sign to randomly find it :winkwink:
Coral- Goodluck for scan hun! Really hope its your little girl for you! :hugs:
Damita- Aww hunny :hugs: Goodluck hun and I hope you get your bfp as soon as you start trying again! Yay! For keep trying, I hope you can sort something out hun! Cause 2 years is a real long time! :hugs:
Really Sorry if I missed anyone! If I did then :hugs: to you! 
AFM- AF due tomorrow 12dpo already this cycle had flown by! CP high, closed, half is soft half is hard :wacko: CM- white, creamy/watery Feeling completely out as we literally only dtd on days needed this cycle we only dtd 5 times throughout whole cycle SIL & baby are coming home today :happydance: just waiting on paediatrician to see baby cause he was on obs for meconium and cause waters were broken for over 48hours and the distress in labour but he is doing just fine. I think she is suffering from gender disappointment as when I went to see her she said I wish I could call him Isabelle I really wanted a girl and only time she held him was when he wanted feeding, but Im sure it wont last for long she got beautiful little baby regardless of gender & she can always have another one! Kind of got a little excited in shop ended up spending £50 on 1 balloon, some banners, a card and a huge teddy, a photo frame, first curl pot and first tooth pot and a daddy cup holder and a mummy keyring :wacko::haha:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Yeah two years is, I thought the last 6 months of TTC was long but two years would be forever in my mind..


----------



## coral11680

Hi Lupine, glad the baby is doing well and will be coming home today. SIL is lucky to have a healthy baby and hopefully she will realise that soon enough and bond with her little boy.

Have you thought about testing yet? symptoms sound good:happydance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Coral- :rofl: No point testing now, will do it day after tomorrow if AF doesnt come, really not getting my hopes up because of last month :wacko: But we will see only got to wait till tomorrow to see if AF comes :) So not too bad, you only gotta get through today and tomorrow to see if she comes if not then I will do a test :D
Damita- Yer it would be that how long I been TTC for and it is forever cannot imagine waiting that to TTC and then having to wait for BFP on top of it would drive me nuts! :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nice blow dried hair, now gotta go out in the rain :rofl:

Coral, I will most certainly make you an avatar. I was about to do yours the other day and have got sidetracked with house, kids, and appointments. Any requests or shall I get creative? 

Babydream, don't panic about your chart honey, looks fine to me! I'm guessing CD 20 for O, but see what happens over next few days. x

Lupine, lovely hearing more about bubba! Awwww can't wait to see his picture. I'm sure once she has had a little time alone with him to bond she will feel a lot better, at the moment it sounds like she was expecting a girl and he doesn't seem like her baby. Hormones go all over the shop after birth, I'm sure with such a loving helpful family she will take to motherhood like a duck to water x

Popsy, gotta go out, but will check back on my phone for pee stick results :dust: on your test x

MC, glad your feeling less sick! FX it stays that way now :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry Damita honey, in a rush to get out I forgot what I was gonna say :hugs:

We will miss you loads honey, but like the others said we can keep up with you on FB. Mind you, you still might carry on trying right? Who knows, maybe that BFP is just round the corner, hope so :hugs: Either way I hope you chats with DH and stuff come off good and your both happy with whatever decision you come too x


----------



## coral11680

Thanks Tink get creative :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Lupine ok so day after tomorrow for testing!


----------



## poppy666

Right same test, but BFN i thought i saw a line up against light but i cant see it face down so dis-regarding it... plus sure to hell id get a stronger line if it was anything by now x

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image013.jpg[/IMG]

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image016.jpg

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image017.jpg


----------



## coral11680

pops I see the line up to light too. If you did O CD15 which is possible by temps you would only be 10dpo


----------



## poppy666

Surely id see a line face down tho at 10dpo :wacko: totally lost on this cycle Coral, im just gonna have to sit n wait x

edited Right need to go feed korben... held bladder till 12.30 maybe next time i'll hold a bit longer xx


----------



## phoebe

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXX

how are we all today mostly? Hope all is well. Congrats Aunty Lupine :happydance::happydance: Glad all is well with SIL and Dexter xxx Poppy i am sure i see something there, dont give up just yet young missy-moo xxx Damita i am so hoping u get ur Bfp this cycle, so u will have to stay with us hehe!:winkwink: But understand how things are for u with uni etc. All the best on all counts xxx Coralista yay only 1 more sleeps to go woohoo!! hope ur well. I also had a dream about scan, and woke up convinced that i had a little boy called Connor, was so damn real lol xxx Jenny woohoo for being on the new ward, so hope u get the post in april fxd for u hunny xxx Tink thankyou for the lovely 2nd msg on FB, was really Sweet of u xxx Hopes congrats on the plum:happydance: xxx Mother hope ur well, sorry u that Connor Had a rough nite, fxd for a better 1 tonight xxx BabyD hahah at FB v.funny, keep at it hun have a feeling about u :winkwink:xxx Urmmmmmmmmmmm is there owt else?? If so me forgot now so love and good vibes to all. Hugs xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Poppy, no not really at 10dpo I could barely see a line with FMU, I didnt really care because my frer was dark. Dont give up. You need more IC's!!

Hi Pheeby weeby!! Isn't it funny how our scans are taking over our lives!lol not long now :happydance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- I can definitely without a doubt see a line on the second one, test again in few days to see if it gets stronger :happydance:
Pheobe :wave: :hugs: Thank you! 
Found lead for laptop, MIL called me I got up and I cant remember what I did with it :dohh: now I gotta hunt for it again.. how blimmin annoying! :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## Damita

Sorry Poppy I can't see anything :hugs: :hugs: the monitors at uni aren't amazing..


----------



## lupinerainbow

Introducting beautiful little 'Dexter' :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:only pic i got so far, will get more later :D 


xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo0201.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## China girl

Lupine, he is gorgeous!!! Congrats love ((hugs))


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> Poppy, no not really at 10dpo I could barely see a line with FMU, I didnt really care because my frer was dark. Dont give up. You need more IC's!!
> 
> Hi Pheeby weeby!! Isn't it funny how our scans are taking over our lives!lol not long now :happydance:

Woohoo!! I know crazy isnt it??:happydance::happydance:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: everyone,

I have a migraine today ladies, so please forgive me for not being able to comment
to you all. ((hugs))


----------



## phoebe

Awwwwwwww Lupes he is beautiful xxxx:cloud9::cloud9:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> :wave::hi: everyone,
> 
> I have a migraine today ladies, so please forgive me for not being able to comment
> to you all. ((hugs))

Aww China feel better soon lovely xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

awww Lupine he's adorable :awww:

Hi China hope u feel better hun :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thank you all and he definitely called dexter now and he should be home any minute! So excited! :happydance: 
Sorry your not well china :hugs: Hate migraines they are the worst! Hope it goes quickly :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww LR he's gorgeous and so suits the name Dexter :cloud9: :hugs:


CH migraines are the pits, do you get Aura before you get one? lost count how many times ive had to stop driving or leave my shopping and go home cos i cant see :growlmad: get your head down for a bit sweetie :hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

Hiiiiiii!!!!!


----------



## babydream

Awww Lupine, he's gorgeous!

Poppy i'm sorry i can't see anything but don't mind me i'm not good at this. xx

Get better china girl, migraine is my worst enemy!! 

Tink, i'm annoyed when i go to get my hair done and it's raining when i come out. Can i just say you look fab on that pic on fb on your best friends wedding! I thought it was a shut from the movie i had to look closer to see it was you haha

Coral, i can imagine how nerves you are about the scan. But you wont' miss it hun, it was just a dream :)

Hi pheebs how are you today hunni??

I dusted the flat, hoovered and showered and now i'm bored again. Oh well...


----------



## babydream

eesoja81 said:


> Hiiiiiii!!!!!

woooohooooo, look who's back, back again la la laaa.(eminem)..how are you hunni?????


----------



## poppy666

eesoja81 said:


> Hiiiiiii!!!!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee: where you beennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn? hope your ok sweetie :hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

babydream said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiii!!!!!
> 
> woooohooooo, look who's back, back again la la laaa.(eminem)..how are you hunni?????Click to expand...

I'm great-how about you? I had an extra 15 minutes and wanted to hop on!


----------



## eesoja81

poppy666 said:


> eesoja81 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiii!!!!!
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee: where you beennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn? hope your ok sweetie :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm hanging in there-missed you girls!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey Eesoja & Babydream :hugs:
Eesoja- How are you? Missed you! :hugs:
Babydream- So are you having one of them days where everything is boring and nothing can occupy you then? :hugs:
Bouncing off the ceiling waiting to see Dexters little face again! Kind of convinced myself I made him up, cant imagine what Im gonna be like when its my own baby :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

eesoja81 said:


> Hiiiiiii!!!!!

Howdy chick xxxxx:howdy::howdy::howdy::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: We have really missed u lovely xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> Hey Eesoja & Babydream :hugs:
> Eesoja- How are you? Missed you! :hugs:
> Babydream- So are you having one of them days where everything is boring and nothing can occupy you then? :hugs:
> Bouncing off the ceiling waiting to see Dexters little face again! Kind of convinced myself I made him up, cant imagine what Im gonna be like when its my own baby :haha:
> 
> xxxxx

Awww you sound very proud and i can imagine you'll smother your LO in love and spoil him/her :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Hi BabyDream xxxx i am very well tyvm. Getting excited for tomorrow woohoo! But scared in the same breath :haha: Hows u sweetness??? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Haha poppy i will spoil him too :D i think we all will :haha: :cloud9:
Pheobe- Have u decided if you are finding out sex yet? 

xxxx


----------



## eesoja81

Aww-you are all so sweet to have missed me! I feel like I've missed so much, I just really needed to take it easy-plus, working much more! 

I'm just trying to take everything in stride. I did, however, start temping this month. I just wanted an idea of what was going on with my body. I think we stopped BDing too early each month to catch O. That being said, I've been at this TTC thing for quite a while, and I think FF has my cross hairs off by a day or 2. Oh well. I'm scared to even say the words of symptom spotting b/c I've been doing so well!


----------



## phoebe

lupinerainbow said:


> Haha poppy i will spoil him too :D i think we all will :haha: :cloud9:
> Pheobe- Have u decided if you are finding out sex yet?
> 
> xxxx

I am still in a quandry, i want it both ways but know thats impossible:haha::haha: And decision making isnt my strongest suit lol. I wish i knew what to do :shrug::shrug:xx


----------



## poppy666

I bet you cant help but ask tomorrow :haha:


----------



## eesoja81

Ok, sorry to post and run, but I at least wanted to say hello and let everyone know that I think of you often. I hope everyone is happy & healthy!:dust: to those of us left TTC & :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss: to everyone! Take care and I'll hopefully talk to you soon!


----------



## poppy666

Take care too sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> I bet you cant help but ask tomorrow :haha:

Thats my thoughts Popsy. Have got the willpower of a gnat:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Take care hun, nice to see u again. Dont leave it for so long next time :thumbup::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi Eesoja, glad you are well hunny. I see you've signed off for now, dont leave it so long next time!!!
Phoebe you are so going to find out! :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> Hi Eesoja, glad you are well hunny. I see you've signed off for now, dont leave it so long next time!!!
> Phoebe you are so going to find out! :rofl:

Am i that transparent?!?! I will try my bestest :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Heyyyy honey buns! :hugs:

Hair all flat and soggy :haha: It did look nice!

Popsy, I am sure I see something. Superdrug test NOW! :haha: x

Lupine, he's soooooo cute!!!!!! awwwwwww you must be so proud! x

Phoebe, did you get the results back from your thyroid function blood test? Find out ;) you know you want to :haha: x

Coral you ok my dear? I bet you cant get on with anything like me :haha: I just sat here thinking about it and wishing the hours away :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Eesoja!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: :hug: :hugs: Missed you honey, don't stay away so long this time! x


----------



## coral11680

Hi Tinks, yes you are right, don't know what to do with myself :haha: Got to go get Chloe from her after school cookery at 4.30 then the hours will go quicker with the kids arguing!:rofl: Then I have to cook dinner and take them to karate for 7. I'm getting so nervous got butterflies:wacko:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Tink no results as yet, it was the diabetic team that requested it but havent had any post or calls. But i may just ask tom when i go for scan. Oh but i did get a letter from the anaethesia clinic for an app in april. Is that the normal thing thats required?? Just that i have noticed no-one has mentioned on the forum at all. Did any of the mum's on here have such an appointment?? xx


----------



## poppy666

I saw the anaethseia clinic and the doctor asked me alsorts of questions, but id requested the Epidural so think it was standard procedure :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its good practice Phoebe, but I don't think they do it everywhere. I would have thought if there was a problem on that blood test you would know by now. FX x

Coral :haha: Its ridiculous cause you cant get on with anything, but want to be busy so the time goes quicker :haha: I ventured to lakeside this afternoon. I have a feeling the joke of a mobility scooter may become a reality, I was almost in tears by the end of it, I can't hack walking far its soooooo painful. Pain in my pubic bone, hips, lower back and upper back (along with the SPD I have scoliosis - curved spine between my shoulder blades) I was looking jealously at people on the scooters you can hire, bring the ding dong number plate when we go gal :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

Oh no Tink I feel bad for it that must be no fun! What do the Docs say about it? LOL at ding dong plates:haha: Did you see the new baby shop? Also the girl at school said she really liked the fish feet eating experience!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No to be honest I just wanted to get what I needed and go :haha: But I didn't notice one, you'll have to find out where abouts it is. I have been referred for physio, and G.P keen for me to take another dose of co-codamol for the pain but I try and avoid it, relented this afternoon though. I have a wheelchair (Don't laugh, but last year I was so unwell for a time I couldn't walk far at all so I got took out on day trips :haha:) Doc talking about crutches to ease the pain in my pelvis and a belt. You can be the 'bag lady' :rofl: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all...hope your ok...
dexter is very sweet:yipee::happydance:congrats lupine..
poppy...is there deffo no line on that test, i think i see a faint something!
phoebe....awwwwwwwwww cute name connor!!!!:haha: bet its a boy!
im sleepy! veeeeeeeeeeeeeery sleepy........been shopping and had a good feed so i want to sleep nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...
:hugs: all other dingdongs.....xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm not sold on the fishy feet experience :/ I'll watch ya :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

any one else notice we were spied on at 1128am???


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No, I was out? Still quiet on FB? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Coral, I was just looking at the babyshow website, If you push me in a wheelchair you get to go in free :haha: Whaddyarecon? :haha: https://www.thebabyshow.co.uk/disabled_visitors


----------



## poppy666

I noticed someone viewing think username CNC :wacko: but dunno what time.. was another viewing too this morning x


----------



## mothercabbage

well we all know this person..........................


----------



## coral11680

hmm mothercabs you are a good detective!:haha:

Tink I'm all up for that I love a freebie:haha: might be hard getting on off train though?


----------



## poppy666

You mean Amy? no didnt notice that one x


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: all...hope your ok...
> dexter is very sweet:yipee::happydance:congrats lupine..
> poppy...is there deffo no line on that test, i think i see a faint something!
> phoebe....awwwwwwwwww cute name connor!!!!:haha: bet its a boy!
> im sleepy! veeeeeeeeeeeeeery sleepy........been shopping and had a good feed so i want to sleep nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...
> :hugs: all other dingdongs.....xxxxxxx

Hi Dum dum, yes i am very much liking the name Connor:winkwink::winkwink: Who spied on us then? I'll take a wild guess it was ur mate. Have u not had an apology yet?? xxx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Its good practice Phoebe, but I don't think they do it everywhere. I would have thought if there was a problem on that blood test you would know by now. FX x
> 
> Coral :haha: Its ridiculous cause you cant get on with anything, but want to be busy so the time goes quicker :haha: I ventured to lakeside this afternoon. I have a feeling the joke of a mobility scooter may become a reality, I was almost in tears by the end of it, I can't hack walking far its soooooo painful. Pain in my pubic bone, hips, lower back and upper back (along with the SPD I have scoliosis - curved spine between my shoulder blades) I was looking jealously at people on the scooters you can hire, bring the ding dong number plate when we go gal :rofl: x

Thanks Dr Tink, i was also thinking that too, no news has got to be good news. I'm really sorry to hear ur in so much pain, i feel for u there:hugs: Have been a bit uncomfortable myself, But thats nothing compared to what u must be feeling. So big fat feel good hugs for u xxx i have managed to get out a couple of times this wk, so i'm feeling good for my long walks atm, though i wished it would help the sleeping lol. Well i must finally get to pass out at some point:haha: xxx


----------



## China girl

Thanks for the love ladies,
Side of my head is still throbing abit.

What in the world is a fishy feet experiment??

Tink, I am sending hugs your way love. So sorry you are in pain. My heart
goes out

Asfm, I am having headaches, my chest hursts...just fell like poo :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Aww very kind words Phoebe :hugs: thanks x

Coral, I'm thinking of driving, after my trip to lakey today I admit defeat. I gotta take it easy or just be plain miserable and layed up on my fat arse getting even fatter :haha: I used to work a whipps cross hospital and its a similar route, and the roads on the way there are mostly quiet. What do you think? I wouldn't need to be in it the whole time, just to get in and pop in and out to prevent horrendous pain by end of it and so we don't get dragged into the office for faking disability :rofl: we can hang our bags on it too. I actually think it could be a good idea, I will be extremely embarrassed so be warned but I'm sure we can giggle it off :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

duplicate post


----------



## coral11680

Hey China, there is a relatively new fad over here where these tiny fish eat the dead skin off of your feet while you soak them in a tank!:haha:

Tink you know that "woman" at the school. Well Ryan just said to me " Mum, you know _______ (girl in his class her daughter) she always comes to school with chocolate around her face and dirty clothes" It must be bad for 6 year olds to notice. So sad. 

Just been chomping on BBQ ribs Chloe made they were good.:munch:


----------



## coral11680

Tink if you are happy to drive thats ok. I can borrow DH disability card :haha: J/K
I will still pay as it will look weird me being preggo too :rofl: Dont be embarrassed I'd rather you do what you are comfortable with otherwise you will want to leave early :haha: It says on the site u can hire them. Will u just take your though? x


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> Hey China, there is a relatively new fad over here where these tiny fish eat the dead skin off of your feet while you soak them in a tank!:haha:
> 
> Tink you know that "woman" at the school. Well Ryan just said to me " Mum, you know _______ (girl in his class her daughter) she always comes to school with chocolate around her face and dirty clothes" It must be bad for 6 year olds to notice. So sad.
> 
> Just been chomping on BBQ ribs Chloe made they were good.:munch:

Oh..okay. That sounds interesting and gross at the same time:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damn I knew there was something else I missed. Sorry China honey, not intentional :hugs: how are you feeling? migraines are horrible. Hope its eased off x

Coral, up to you, I do have a wheelchair like I said, but its a wide one. Hows your back will you be ok pushing a bit? main thing is I will just need to sit down every so often, but other wise can potter about myself. Agggggh I feel like an invalid lol hate that blooming chair but I wont enjoy it as much if I don't take the damn thing. See what happens, if I'm good all day we can just hang our bags on it and make people move out the way for us :haha: Yeah I'm happy driving, also means we can stay for longer without worrying about the trains and stuff. Bet you'll be tired enough just being preggers eh? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Rob (DH) couldn't believe it when he went to her flat. We gave her an old tele. He said the floor was covered in food, like ground in stuff and wrappers. Like you could barely make out the carpet! No excuse for that I'm sorry, yeah we all have some mess, plates on the side, washing, toys, bits n bobs, but thats just skanky and irresponsible..... euuuugh

I had to use the loo at camp after her, went in to find period drips all over the seat, nearly yacked! eeeeewwwwwwwwwwee


----------



## annie00

hey ladies.. im am ttc for about 6 months and i was on a ttc forum but they are really boring and dont really talk to me much.. BORING Lol.. anyways would it be ok if i start on here?? 
My name is Annie
From Louisiana
Age 22
ttc for 6 months..

how about everyone eles so i can no yall??


----------



## coral11680

Tink yuck, thats disgusting! :sick: I can imagine it though they really look dirty so if they take no pride in themselves they obviously dont in their hime. The girls dont stand a chance I imagine. :nope:

Hi Annie and welcome, we are really chatty on here and helpful to eachother so just jump in!:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Tink I'll be fine pushing honestly maybe you can push me just for a laugh:haha: honestly I'm more than capable and dont want you to be in pain, we are there to have fun! I'm excited!:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Welcome Annie! :wave: Glad to have you aboard. We certainly aren't boring :haha: You might think a lot of us are already pregnant, in reality theres an even balance of both preggers and TTCing ding dongs. Anyhow here's me:

Julianne
31
was TTCing about 9 months
18 Weeks pregnant with a little girl :)
Was a nurse but am now signed off disabled for the foreseeable future so I keep busy being known and Dr Tink :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Welcome Annie, cetainly wont get bored on here :haha: this thread started out as a TTC thread, but once a few got their BFPs we couldnt get rid of them :rofl::rofl: so its mixed with TTC, 1st tri & 2nd tri ladies now but very equal in numbers :winkwink:

All amazing be it a bit nutty at times 'some of them' :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Coral, ok as long as you don't mind :haha: It would make it a lot more pleasant for me, thanks you :hugs: Very excited too! x


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: poppy can't get rid of us too right! :rofl: 
Tink if they have mobility scooters there were getting one! :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

What time are yours and Phoebes scans tomorrow? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I was thinking the same Coral, gotta take a piccy if we find one :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

By the way coral ive been meaning to say this all day ' gorgeous avatar' :hugs:

Another name i like Olivia lol


----------



## coral11680

11am for me I think Phoebes is afternoon sometime!


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :wave: all...hope your ok...
> dexter is very sweet:yipee::happydance:congrats lupine..
> poppy...is there deffo no line on that test, i think i see a faint something!
> phoebe....awwwwwwwwww cute name connor!!!!:haha: bet its a boy!
> im sleepy! veeeeeeeeeeeeeery sleepy........been shopping and had a good feed so i want to sleep nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...
> :hugs: all other dingdongs.....xxxxxxx
> 
> Hi Dum dum, yes i am very much liking the name Connor:winkwink::winkwink: Who spied on us then? I'll take a wild guess it was ur mate. Have u not had an apology yet?? xxxClick to expand...

it was no friend of mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but yes it was amy...all i wanted was a foooooking sorry!!!!!!!!!!! amy if you read this, 

***why inbox babydream abuse but not give me an inbox to say sorry??? i gave you time of day with chat messages and inboxes!!! expected more from you...***

:growlmad:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> By the way coral ive been meaning to say this all day ' gorgeous avatar' :hugs:
> 
> Another name i like Olivia lol

Thanks Poppy thats Chloe at about 6 months. Funny you should mention Olivia Chloe was almost Olivia. It was my first choice but DH didnt like it but liked my second choice Chloe! x


----------



## China girl

Oh no worries Tink ((hugs))

I sure do hope Phoebe finds out what she is having....I hope a boy..LOL
But either or is fine with me. I can't wait for you either Coral.

Hi ya MC

Welcome Annie


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: china.....:hugs: you feeling off colour today?did i remember reading that?
@annie...welcome.....im claire 29.....was TTC for 3 month...:bfp: on 24th Nov....:dust: n :hugs: n welcome to the mad house..xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Waaahoooooooo Ding Dongs, we made it to our 2000th page :happydance: x


----------



## annie00

thank yall very much ladies i feel very welcomed.. 

im really pissed off right now.. the other thread i been on for like 5 months i was having a bump in the relationship and now they think that they cant tell me what to do with my life and all that shit.. they say im a bitch and everything so i replied to there post telling them off.. opps.. and they all voted to kick me out.. but oh well bc they are all bitches anyways.. sorry rant.... 

i have no idea where i am at in my cycle.. im on metforphin bc they think i might have PCOS.. but i go to the dr on the 28th of Feb. to see what is goin on down there.. some people really are ass holes..


----------



## poppy666

If they're being nasty etc report the posts sweetie, its un called for x


----------



## China girl

Yep MC, I had a migraine...still do, but not as bad.

Have some really umcomforable pain in my left breast...hurts like
a son of gun:wacko: tender & sore...I don't like it


----------



## mothercabbage

wow you did have a rant at them.....
poppy hows things tonight?
coral..phoebe not long to go!!:wohoo:


----------



## mothercabbage

china...:hugs: migrane not good....maybe pain in :holly: is preggo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Left boob hurts like CGs if i hold it :rofl::rofl: no seriously im ok just plodding along into no mans land la la la la :haha:


----------



## China girl

Could be MC,
Don't want to get my hopes up love. I'm due the 16th...so if by the
18th no :af: then I may test!! FX


----------



## Kylarsmom

Just wanted to let yall know that Annie got her BFP today! She told us today, a little confused why she told yall that she doesnt know where she is in her cycle! Just wanted everyone in her new thread to know and congratulate her!!!


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Left boob hurts like CGs if i hold it :rofl::rofl: no seriously im ok just plodding along into no mans land la la la la :haha:

You crack me Poppy :rofl::rofl:


----------



## China girl

Well....its soap opera time & I'm not talking about on the T.V. either!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

annie??? bfp??? ok wtf is going on.....just got rid of one mad bitch!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Ive gotta find a symptom somewhere so just used yours :haha:


----------



## babydream

Yes, i did some investigation myself and i don't like what i found. Sorry i don't think we need someone like this. But it is only my opinion. Personally, i will not get involved with you annie, sorry. good luck


----------



## mothercabbage

annie??? explanation ??? no? ok then just leave our thread, i read what you wrote on the other thread you used, they were sad and hurtful things...:cry:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> annie??? bfp??? ok wtf is going on.....just got rid of one mad bitch!!!!

lmao now that was funny :rofl::rofl: yes CG looks like we got some entertainment this evening :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Yes, i did some investigation myself and i don't like what i found. Sorry i don't think we need someone like this. But it is only my opinion. Personally, i will not get involved with you annie, sorry. good luck

Ok now im confused. IS THAT A PREGNANCY SYMPTOM? :haha:


----------



## China girl

Thank you Babyd & MC for saying that!!

I was about to suggest that myself....


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Yes, i did some investigation myself and i don't like what i found. Sorry i don't think we need someone like this. But it is only my opinion. Personally, i will not get involved with you annie, sorry. good luck
> 
> Ok now im confused. IS THAT A PREGNANCY SYMPTOM? :haha:Click to expand...

Poppy...you going mad???:haha:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Yes, i did some investigation myself and i don't like what i found. Sorry i don't think we need someone like this. But it is only my opinion. Personally, i will not get involved with you annie, sorry. good luck
> 
> Ok now im confused. IS THAT A PREGNANCY SYMPTOM? :haha:Click to expand...

Poppy, you funny girl!!!! :haha: No seriously, i read the nasty things she said to those ladies and i don't like her already!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Im gonna have a nosy cos im bored :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I REALLY need to start being a little more wary of people :haha: I would never have thought of looking at the other thread. Trying to see the best in people or just plain gullable :haha: x


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :wave: all...hope your ok...
> dexter is very sweet:yipee::happydance:congrats lupine..
> poppy...is there deffo no line on that test, i think i see a faint something!
> phoebe....awwwwwwwwww cute name connor!!!!:haha: bet its a boy!
> im sleepy! veeeeeeeeeeeeeery sleepy........been shopping and had a good feed so i want to sleep nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...
> :hugs: all other dingdongs.....xxxxxxx
> 
> Hi Dum dum, yes i am very much liking the name Connor:winkwink::winkwink: Who spied on us then? I'll take a wild guess it was ur mate. Have u not had an apology yet?? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> it was no friend of mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but yes it was amy...all i wanted was a foooooking sorry!!!!!!!!!!! amy if you read this,
> 
> ***why inbox babydream abuse but not give me an inbox to say sorry??? i gave you time of day with chat messages and inboxes!!! expected more from you...***
> 
> :growlmad:Click to expand...

Soz Cabs i was only pulling ur chain hun.:dohh: I know how ur feeling about that situ, well i cant say i am surprised at the lack of apology, she has no conscience at all. Didnt know that about BabyD either :shrug: But again i'm not surprised. Wont say anymore on the matter, would hate to ruffle ur feathers any further. Big hugs lovely xxx:hugs::hugs:

Tink, my scan is at 3.10 booo! gonna be pacing all day until then. At least its o/h's birthday so that'll distract me for a nanosecond xxx:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

its ok tink, we'll be the investigators for ya! you stay "gullable" we love ya for it xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :wave: all...hope your ok...
> dexter is very sweet:yipee::happydance:congrats lupine..
> poppy...is there deffo no line on that test, i think i see a faint something!
> phoebe....awwwwwwwwww cute name connor!!!!:haha: bet its a boy!
> im sleepy! veeeeeeeeeeeeeery sleepy........been shopping and had a good feed so i want to sleep nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...
> :hugs: all other dingdongs.....xxxxxxx
> 
> Hi Dum dum, yes i am very much liking the name Connor:winkwink::winkwink: Who spied on us then? I'll take a wild guess it was ur mate. Have u not had an apology yet?? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> it was no friend of mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but yes it was amy...all i wanted was a foooooking sorry!!!!!!!!!!! amy if you read this,
> 
> ***why inbox babydream abuse but not give me an inbox to say sorry??? i gave you time of day with chat messages and inboxes!!! expected more from you...***
> 
> :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Soz Cabs i was only pulling ur chain hun.:dohh: I know how ur feeling about that situ, well i cant say i am surprised at the lack of apology, she has no conscience at all. Didnt know that about BabyD either :shrug: But again i'm not surprised. Wont say anymore on the matter, would hate to ruffle ur feathers any further. Big hugs lovely xxx:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Tink, my scan is at 3.10 booo! gonna be pacing all day until then. At least its o/h's birthday so that'll distract me for a nanosecond xxx:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> Hi Annie:hi::hi::hi: Welcome to our thread, we are friendly bunch and very chatty so i hope u enjoy ur time on this thread. I love it and am loathed to go to other threads tbh hehehe!! Hope u get ur Bfp v.v.soon lovely xxx:flower::flower:Click to expand...

you may want to edit the bit to annie phoebe......:haha:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I REALLY need to start being a little more wary of people :haha: I would never have thought of looking at the other thread. Trying to see the best in people or just plain gullable :haha: x

Wtf just happened there?? just posted a welcome and now its all kicked off!!! I'm with u Tink, i am 1 of life's gullible feckwits. Right best get my investigating feet on and sort my shit out:haha: x


----------



## China girl

Oh Yes Phoebe..edit!!!

I just went read that girls post....lawd have mercey!!!
My mouth dropped....


----------



## phoebe

QUOTE=mothercabbage;9110271]


phoebe said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :wave: all...hope your ok...
> dexter is very sweet:yipee::happydance:congrats lupine..
> poppy...is there deffo no line on that test, i think i see a faint something!
> phoebe....awwwwwwwwww cute name connor!!!!:haha: bet its a boy!
> im sleepy! veeeeeeeeeeeeeery sleepy........been shopping and had a good feed so i want to sleep nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...
> :hugs: all other dingdongs.....xxxxxxx
> 
> Hi Dum dum, yes i am very much liking the name Connor:winkwink::winkwink: Who spied on us then? I'll take a wild guess it was ur mate. Have u not had an apology yet?? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> it was no friend of mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but yes it was amy...all i wanted was a foooooking sorry!!!!!!!!!!! amy if you read this,
> 
> ***why inbox babydream abuse but not give me an inbox to say sorry??? i gave you time of day with chat messages and inboxes!!! expected more from you...***
> 
> :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Soz Cabs i was only pulling ur chain hun.:dohh: I know how ur feeling about that situ, well i cant say i am surprised at the lack of apology, she has no conscience at all. Didnt know that about BabyD either :shrug: But again i'm not surprised. Wont say anymore on the matter, would hate to ruffle ur feathers any further. Big hugs lovely xxx:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Tink, my scan is at 3.10 booo! gonna be pacing all day until then. At least its o/h's birthday so that'll distract me for a nanosecond xxx:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> you may want to edit the bit to annie phoebe......:haha:Click to expand...

Done Cabs!! Aww man i really am living up to my dum dum rep :rofl::rofl::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes not a friendly one was she....im still confussed as to why she would tell them she got bfp but tell us she didnt know where in her cycle she was....:wacko: confused.com


----------



## mothercabbage

well done dum dum....now try to keep up :rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> well done dum dum....now try to keep up :rofl::rofl:

I'll try........................................... xxx:blush::blush::blush::blush::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## China girl

MC & Phobe...you too crack me up with the dum dum :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

double post


----------



## mothercabbage

i see we have all ladies from that other thread coming over to view......thanx for the warning kylars mum....but me n babydream had suspisions already.....not much gets past us! we are team ding dongs detectives and chief "kicker-outers" :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Awwww don't worry Phobes, I didnt catch on either :haha: gullable dum dums together :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: dum dum


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes thanks for the warning ladies, and hope your thread settles down nicely. Its a shame when things like this happen when you have a nice supportive group x


----------



## babydream

I'm exactly the opposite of you Tink and Pheebs. I got suspicious when she said she was kicked out and those ladies were 'bitches' (her word not mine). I told MC immediately that i wanna know why b/c i don't have a good feeling about it. DH always tells me we would be rich if i could get paid for my instinct and private investigation.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all x x x


----------



## Damita

:wacko: I stay away from one evening and there is investigation...


----------



## poppy666

Well this is better than Eastenders tonight i tell ya :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Evening Caz how are you lovely? xx


----------



## Damita

I am back searching, erm don't mean to sound rude but who is Annie?


----------



## mothercabbage

she is a mad bitch damita......and when i say mad i mean worse than me!! :haha:


----------



## LEW32

Evening Ladies- 
Well, I have been catching up on BOTH threads....I missed some DRA-MA tonight, huh?

Anyway, I just wanted to pop in quickly to say :hi: 

Coral and Pheebs- good luck tomorrow girlies! I can't wait to hear about your scans and hopefully see some pics!
Tink- so sorry you are feeling bad....rest up hun....
Poppy- I DEFFO see something on pix 2 and 3 of your test- how about trying with FMU tomorrow?
Damita- we will miss you if you go...perhaps just go back to NTNP?
CG- hope your migraine is getting better- they are the WORST!
Lupin- your new nephew is ADORABLE- I just want to squeeze him :)
Eesoja- it was good to see you on for a few mins- I have missed you girl- don't stay away too long next time!
MC- glad to hear the ms is subsiding- you are cracking me up with your comments :)
Babyd- FX you get your crosshairs soon! I hope this is your month!

If I forgot anyone else, I am so sorry...its hard to remember everything! 

Not much new with me....been reading too much about 2nd tri losses and its got be scared beyond belief. My 20 week scan can't come soon enough!


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all haven't read all posts 

hope hope all ok

a bit off topic, but my oh purposed to me yesterday couldn't believe it lol he got me a lovey ring too!!


----------



## Damita

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!! CONGRATS SLEEPING BUBS! :dance: :dance:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> she is a mad bitch damita......and when i say mad i mean worse than me!! :haha:

:haha: that is a scary thought :winkwink:


----------



## Damita

LEW32 said:


> Damita- we will miss you if you go...perhaps just go back to NTNP?

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks lady that means alot, I am going to take a very relaxed approach so def NTNP, RelaxedNP :thumbup:


----------



## LEW32

WOW....Big CONGRATULATIONS Sleeping Bubs! Great news- you must be on :cloud9:


----------



## phoebe

sleeping bubs said:


> hey all haven't read all posts
> 
> hope hope all ok
> 
> a bit off topic, but my oh purposed to me yesterday couldn't believe it lol he got me a lovey ring too!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! XXXXX
:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Awww congratz sweetie post a piccy of ring when you can :hugs:


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey Caz!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Lew but im doubting it now keep thinking i imagine the damn thing, but hey ho will test tomorrow but wont be FMU i have to go superdrug and buy some tests x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS SLEEPING BUBS!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> I'm exactly the opposite of you Tink and Pheebs. I got suspicious when she said she was kicked out and those ladies were 'bitches' (her word not mine). I told MC immediately that i wanna know why b/c i don't have a good feeling about it. DH always tells me we would be rich if i could get paid for my instinct and private investigation.

Babyd, I normally have a good shit detector, but chuff me sideways it has broked since becoming pg:dohh::dohh::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks all  super high lol just now got to wait till 26th Feb hopefully get BFP!!! :cloud9: :happydance:

will put ring as av pic


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Caz, Damita :wave:


----------



## poppy666

Awww you lucky girl you, its gorgeous xx


----------



## babydream

phoebe said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> I'm exactly the opposite of you Tink and Pheebs. I got suspicious when she said she was kicked out and those ladies were 'bitches' (her word not mine). I told MC immediately that i wanna know why b/c i don't have a good feeling about it. DH always tells me we would be rich if i could get paid for my instinct and private investigation.
> 
> Babyd, I normally have a good shit detector, but chuff me sideways it has broked since becoming pg:dohh::dohh::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Aaahhh pheebs you always give me giggles :haha:


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey Tink

Awwww the ring is lovely sleeping bubs :hugs:


----------



## annie00

hey.. let me explain.. i owe yall that.. first off i said i had a bfp bc they hurt my feelings and i said all them hateful things when i was pissd off.. what about what they said about me?? But im always the bad person. i no i said hateful things but damn they said alot of hurtful things to me.. im not a bad person at all.. but if yall want me to leave here i will leave as well.. and i was wrong but hey why dont they get down graded for the things they said to me?


----------



## LEW32

Beautiful ring ! Wow engaged and preggers in same month would be amazing! FX for you !!

Pops- I will be anxiously awaiting your test results tomorrow- have a feeling its going to be a day of great news for everyone (I so hope!)


----------



## phoebe

Well i like to do my bit for queen and country B-dream :winkwink::haha: Methinks i'll just stick to the cute but stupid theory and head back to the planet zanussi xxx:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## annie00

that is a really pretty ring!!! and congrats boo


----------



## LEW32

To be honest Annie- I don't think any of us want to get involved. I think we all just was a peaceful supportive thread and want to avoid the DRAMA and negativity at all costs.

I am not going to really comment on the what happened on the other thread- I only skimmed through. I am not going to speak for any of the rest of the girls on here, but I want a peaceful supportive thread and when the first thing you say is that a bunch of girls on another thread are 'b*tches' it throws up a major red flag.


----------



## poppy666

All we want is a peaceful thread Annie b/c thats how its always been and id give anyone the benefit of the doubt and a fair go as long as its ok with everyone else...

Im sure your a lovely lady but dont want to be in the middle of a war between you and the other thread cos im sure they all lovely ladies too.

Think we all capable of saying hurtful things when we're angry but this is not what this thread is about xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

it would be brilliant to get both this month lol 

Right I will try and get on here more 

but now off to watch warehouse 13 with my fiancé lol


----------



## annie00

Poppy and Lew- thank u and im drama free.. dont worry.. yall made me smile for the first time today. thanks lady.. and im really gladd im hear.. :) thanks so much :) :) :)


----------



## phoebe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZYa_KfLTtM


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Damita

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sleeping bubs

wot u like Phoebe  

Everything going ok?


----------



## LEW32

wish I knew the show!


----------



## coral11680

Congrats sleeping bubs!:happydance:

What a night I've had! no mood for bullshit:growlmad: Took kids karate and Ryan didnt feel well so he watched. 5 mins before the end he starts puking all over! :sick: He had a bath and is sleeping, I'm just hoping it passes. Not sure what I'll do tomorrow if he is ill. Both DH and mum want to come to scan. Hope he goes to school right as rain!

I am not overly suspicious of people but am wary. Had an instance when I was preg with Chloe. I was part of a forum about pregnancy and was part of a group. One of the "leaders" of the group was apparently pregnant with twins. Nothing strange there. This was when not many people had their pics online or anything. Well one day she posts a pic of her "fiance" guess who it was? Michael Owen in his football kit :rofl::rofl: So right away I knew she was a nut and god knows if she was even a she or even pregnant. When I confronted her she made me look like a liar. Almost every girl was american and didnt know him :rofl: .......needless to say ever since then I know there are total nuts on the web!


----------



## poppy666

Bet you was giggling whilst youtube that one :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## babydream

Phoebe!!!!!!!! I can't do the smiley but you know i'm rofl!!!!!!


----------



## phoebe

LEW32 said:


> wish I knew the show!

Hey Lew it a soap opera, bit like the old Dallas and Dynasty's type effigys full of drama hehehehe xxxxx


----------



## Damita

I don't want a drama thread :cry: everyone must play nice!

Or! Mummy poppy will put you in the naughty corner :winkwink:


----------



## babydream

Coral sorry Ryan is sick, hope he gets better by tomorrow. 

Wow that story is just sick!!!!! I keep a distance from emotionally unstable ppl, they are really hard to trust.


----------



## LEW32

Coral - poor you. Maybe maybe make an early night of it so you can just wake up to SCAN DAY!
I think Pheebs said her's is in the afternoon...what time is yours Coral?


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Congrats sleeping bubs!:happydance:
> 
> What a night I've had! no mood for bullshit:growlmad: Took kids karate and Ryan didnt feel well so he watched. 5 mins before the end he starts puking all over! :sick: He had a bath and is sleeping, I'm just hoping it passes. Not sure what I'll do tomorrow if he is ill. Both DH and mum want to come to scan. Hope he goes to school right as rain!
> 
> I am not overly suspicious of people but am wary. Had an instance when I was preg with Chloe. I was part of a forum about pregnancy and was part of a group. One of the "leaders" of the group was apparently pregnant with twins. Nothing strange there. This was when not many people had their pics online or anything. Well one day she posts a pic of her "fiance" guess who it was? Michael Owen in his football kit :rofl::rofl: So right away I knew she was a nut and god knows if she was even a she or even pregnant. When I confronted her she made me look like a liar. Almost every girl was american and didnt know him :rofl: .......needless to say ever since then I know there are total nuts on the web!

Did i every introduce you to my OH? >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>...
 



Attached Files:







vin-diesel.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## phoebe

Well i must admit i am sat in something very nice and warm.................... Oh its slowly cooling now dammit and whats that yellow pool on floor?!?!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Methinks i excelled myself there, considering that lately i have been terry f***wit!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Damita

Aw poppy he's lovely :winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

yeah we've managed to keep this thread drama free and I'd like to keep it that way, luckily we are all normal people well kinda :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats sleeping bubs!:happydance:
> 
> What a night I've had! no mood for bullshit:growlmad: Took kids karate and Ryan didnt feel well so he watched. 5 mins before the end he starts puking all over! :sick: He had a bath and is sleeping, I'm just hoping it passes. Not sure what I'll do tomorrow if he is ill. Both DH and mum want to come to scan. Hope he goes to school right as rain!
> 
> I am not overly suspicious of people but am wary. Had an instance when I was preg with Chloe. I was part of a forum about pregnancy and was part of a group. One of the "leaders" of the group was apparently pregnant with twins. Nothing strange there. This was when not many people had their pics online or anything. Well one day she posts a pic of her "fiance" guess who it was? Michael Owen in his football kit :rofl::rofl: So right away I knew she was a nut and god knows if she was even a she or even pregnant. When I confronted her she made me look like a liar. Almost every girl was american and didnt know him :rofl: .......needless to say ever since then I know there are total nuts on the web!
> 
> Did i every introduce you to my OH? >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>...Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Damita

coral11680 said:


> yeah we've managed to keep this thread drama free and I'd like to keep it that way, luckily we are all normal people well kinda :rofl:

normal? moi? :rofl: naaaaaaaah!


----------



## LEW32

Not sure if I ever showed you guys a pic of my OH...here he is getting ready for our wedding.... :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







daniel-craig-james-bond.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## coral11680

have u seen my DH
 



Attached Files:







Mr-Bean-mr--bean-166164_425_657.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## phoebe

Speak for urself Coralista:haha::haha: I am crazy like a fox!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hope Ryan feels betterer soon hun xxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Lew your DH is beautiful :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i smell bull shit!


----------



## Damita

aww lew! I am jealous!


----------



## mothercabbage

i smell bull shit!


----------



## LEW32

Coral OMG.... I just laughed so loud I scared my cat! And may have peed myself....thanks for the laugh.

Your oh is magnificent!


----------



## LEW32

from me Cabbage? No, I swear!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nice choice of husband Lew :rofl:

Coral, Would offer to come sit with him but you barely know me, I could be some wakko you are all talking about, here's my husband:
 



Attached Files:







joseph.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## coral11680

not me MC I smell puke! yuk :sick:


----------



## LEW32

I am usually not attracted to blond men, but he just does it for me....sigh


----------



## coral11680

Tink dont be silly I wouldnt expect you to! he'll be fine and going to school :haha:

Oh your DH is lovely


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Coral....................

WHY IS THERE NO SMILEY FOR PEEING YOURSELF LAUGHING ADMIN????? :haha:


----------



## babydream

And here's mine!!!!!!!! And he is only miiiiinnnnneeeee!!!! Hands off annie!!!
 



Attached Files:







edward cullen.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## poppy666

Is anyone else having problems posting a reply and losing the link for BnB today? pissing me off x


----------



## LEW32

Dr tink - did you meet your DH in the hospital? :lol:


----------



## phoebe

Girls girls stop it!!! I'm gonna wet my pants...................................................................Too late:rofl::rofl::rofl:

But seeing as we're sharing the love, check my man out!! WOOF WOOF DING DONG XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Is anyone else having problems posting a reply and losing the link for BnB today? pissing me off x

Yes, MEEEEEEEEEE!!! It's driving me crazy!!! I thought it was my laptop again!!!


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh Phoebe how the hell can i get jiggy jiggy with my OH in bed tonight with that vision in my head?? :haha:


----------



## annie00

babydream-- he is my man god i love edward.. and i guess u said that bc i mentioned in the other thread.. im really a cool person but yall are makin it difficult of being my self... cant we all just get along?


----------



## babydream

OMG pheobe!!!! He's the most handsome of all, where did you meet him? In the dungeon????? pmsl hahahahaha


----------



## mothercabbage

Mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







imagesCASOB8OY.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having problems posting a reply and losing the link for BnB today? pissing me off x
> 
> Yes, MEEEEEEEEEE!!! It's driving me crazy!!! I thought it was my laptop again!!!Click to expand...

Glad its not just me then, OH thinks i need anger management cos im shouting at my lappy lmao


----------



## mothercabbage

HEY YOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUU GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYYYSSSSSSSSSSSS...:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes poppy my bnb is going loopy...stupid thing....


----------



## phoebe

fancy a truffle shuffle mother hehehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! man i love that film xxx


----------



## coral11680

LMAO phoebe :rofl: he is some hunk "HEEYYYY YOUUUUU GUUYYYS!


----------



## coral11680

i love the goonies too!
Poppy yes having a bit of trouble with bnb today


----------



## poppy666

annie00 said:


> babydream-- he is my man god i love edward.. and i guess u said that bc i mentioned in the other thread.. im really a cool person but yall are makin it difficult of being my self... cant we all just get along?

I will get along with anyone as long as they play nice, but its a group so if everyone else gives you the benefit of the doubt then thats cool if not i dunno :shrug: x


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> OMG pheobe!!!! He's the most handsome of all, where did you meet him? In the dungeon????? pmsl hahahahaha

Back off BabyD!!!!! i know ur all checking him out for urselves. I knew once i shared my wealth, i'd have a cat fight on my hands xxxxxxxxxxx:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## China girl

Hey Lew & Damita...

Here is my OH
 



Attached Files:







shemar_moore_240.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## annie00

poppy- thank u .. why dont yall just take a vote??? :) lmao


----------



## babydream

annie00 said:


> babydream-- he is my man god i love edward.. and i guess u said that bc i mentioned in the other thread.. im really a cool person but yall are makin it difficult of being my self... cant we all just get along?

Yes Annie, i saw the post and that's why i said hands off! But i still would have put the pic up b/c i love him too. I'm a quite feisty but honest girl, say what i think and don't like messing about. If the girls here allow you to stay then let it be but as i said in my earlier post i don't intend to support you here.


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh Phoebe how the hell can i get jiggy jiggy with my OH in bed tonight with that vision in my head?? :haha:


Share the wealth and share the love thats my motto in life!!! I bet u will have the bestest horizontal jogging session now xxxxxxxxxxx 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

i dont do play nice!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## annie00

well thanks for the support baby dream.. means alot.. 

and im just like u i dont hold my tongue.. im hear for the same reason every one eles is.. TTC


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Hey Lew & Damita...
> 
> Here is my OH

CG WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IS HE? NOM NOM NOM :haha:


----------



## Damita

I'm now relaxedNP kind of like NTNP :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> i dont do play nice!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


Really? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

China he is lovely u are a lucky girl!


----------



## mothercabbage

tbh im not here for TTC, im here because im a member of the best mixed thread on here,TEAM DINGDONG......through TCC preg,birth and motherhood!!!!!!!!!! i love a drama.....where is that theme tune......dum dum!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well ladies, its been a funny ol night hasn't it :haha: I'm off to get some kip, I'm shattered. Have fun x


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lew & Damita...
> 
> Here is my OH
> 
> CG WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IS HE? NOM NOM NOM :haha:Click to expand...

Poppy...That would be Shemar Moore....he plays on Criminal Minds (tv show) here in the states...just scruptious!!!:haha:


----------



## annie00

well ladies i got to start cooking dinner.. i will talk to yall maybe tonight are tom... take care :)


----------



## mothercabbage

damita, so you not leaving us?????? hope not....i think your last post means your not so :happydance::wohoo::yipee: see poppy i can play nice with NICE girls!! :haha:


----------



## China girl

Damita said:


> I'm now relaxedNP kind of like NTNP :winkwink:

Good deal Damita....just go with the flow. I would miss you love if you left:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> tbh im not here for TTC, im here because im a member of the best mixed thread on here,TEAM DINGDONG......through TCC preg,birth and motherhood!!!!!!!!!! i love a drama.....where is that theme tune......dum dum!!!!!!!!!!!

Hold that pose amiga dum dum:haha::haha::haha: i'll be back in 2 shakes of a lambs tail xxxxx


----------



## LEW32

China...all I got to say is...YUM! (am I allowed to say that about your OH?)


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> China he is lovely u are a lucky girl!

Thank you Coral....I love me some Vin Diesel but I see he has been taken:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LEW32

did anyone on this thread watch Lost when it was on....I was SO in love with Sayid...but don't tell my OH! :)


----------



## mothercabbage

shut the door behind ya!!!!!! mental! maybe she has that song...should i stay or should i go.....going through her head! wow ...:wacko:


----------



## Damita

night Tink :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZYa_KfLTtM


----------



## China girl

LEW32 said:


> China...all I got to say is...YUM! (am I allowed to say that about your OH?)

Yes Lew you can...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Damita

China girl said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> I'm now relaxedNP kind of like NTNP :winkwink:
> 
> Good deal Damita....just go with the flow. I would miss you love if you left:hugs:Click to expand...

Aw thanks :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

dum dum...theme tune!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! quick!!


----------



## babydream

CG i know him, he's hot!!!!!Lucky you, but i have MY Edward mmmmmm

Yes damita, glad you are not leaving hunni

I have to say, i'm soooo happy and lucky that i havent' missed today cause i would have to read back about 30 pages which no way i would do. Thank god for unemployment!!!! lololol


----------



## mothercabbage

ok already done, now i look crazy!!! hahahahhahahahhahahahahha thanx dum dum xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> dum dum...theme tune!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! quick!!

done done dum dum xxx


----------



## China girl

LEW32 said:


> did anyone on this thread watch Lost when it was on....I was SO in love with Sayid...but don't tell my OH! :)

OMG!!...I did too...girl, the things that man did to while I watched him on TV :rofl::rofl::rofl:: That man is just down right SEXY!!!


----------



## babydream

phoebe said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> tbh im not here for TTC, im here because im a member of the best mixed thread on here,TEAM DINGDONG......through TCC preg,birth and motherhood!!!!!!!!!! i love a drama.....where is that theme tune......dum dum!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hold that pose amiga dum dum:haha::haha::haha: i'll be back in 2 shakes of a lambs tail xxxxxClick to expand...

I'm literally pissing myself pheebs, dh doesn't know what's wrong with me!!!! Stop!!!!! No, don't really lololol


----------



## mothercabbage

ooooooooooo....nice...is it hot in here!
 



Attached Files:







imagesCART80QT.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 33


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> shut the door behind ya!!!!!! mental! maybe she has that song...should i stay or should i go.....going through her head! wow ...:wacko:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LEW32

Amen China Girl- you can't just look at a pic to know how hot he is- you definitely have to see him in action...yum yum!


----------



## phoebe

LEW32 said:


> did anyone on this thread watch Lost when it was on....I was SO in love with Sayid...but don't tell my OH! :)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummy, i also liked sawyer too xx


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> damita, so you not leaving us?????? hope not....i think your last post means your not so :happydance::wohoo::yipee: see poppy i can play nice with NICE girls!! :haha:

Aw couldn't leave you all :hugs: I don't want to wait for another two years DH doesn't want to so we will just go with the flow if it happens it happens, I am sick of worrying about when to :sex: so we are :sex: when we want :thumbup: I've got to learn to relax because if I don't my cycles go :wacko:


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> shut the door behind ya!!!!!! mental! maybe she has that song...should i stay or should i go.....going through her head! wow ...:wacko:

haha yes mental is a good word I think


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> tbh im not here for TTC, im here because im a member of the best mixed thread on here,TEAM DINGDONG......through TCC preg,birth and motherhood!!!!!!!!!! i love a drama.....where is that theme tune......dum dum!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hold that pose amiga dum dum:haha::haha::haha: i'll be back in 2 shakes of a lambs tail xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm literally pissing myself pheebs, dh doesn't know what's wrong with me!!!! Stop!!!!! No, don't really lolololClick to expand...

Sweet thank god i am not the only soggy drawers in the house tonight:haha::haha:


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> did anyone on this thread watch Lost when it was on....I was SO in love with Sayid...but don't tell my OH! :)
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummy, i also liked sawyer too xxClick to expand...

Yeah, he had that bad boy look about him...:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

it must be sleepy time, im falling asleep here, but you girls are funny......awwww mad team ding dong!!


----------



## babydream

Aaaaahhh, MC i have to say he is really really hot!!!!!!! Sometimes i don't know if i want Eddy or Jake!!!! But i know he's yours so i'll stick with my cold one!!!!!


----------



## LEW32

Pheebs - sawyer was ok...but he didn't hold a candle to Sayid for me! Lol....

damita- I bet the minute you stop thinking about when to :sex: it will happen for you hun!


----------



## coral11680

what a night :rofl:


----------



## LEW32

yes MC- your man is quite hot...how old is he if I may ask :)


----------



## coral11680

I'm off to check for puke, wish me luck night x


----------



## mothercabbage

*I CAN GET MAD AT YOU TUNDE, DO NOT TOUCH MY JACOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## babydream

Yes, what a night!!!! Posts are flying i'm loving it!!!!!! Dh gave me a naked dance on his way to have a shower and i didn't even look at him!! lolololololol


----------



## LEW32

aww nite nite coral!


----------



## mothercabbage

dont know lew but if there's grass on the pitch...hahahahhaha lol...i think he is 19-20......ill be his sugar mummy!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> China...all I got to say is...YUM! (am I allowed to say that about your OH?)

Hands off he's mine now get back to your blonde bint :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

night to the girls going to bed :wave::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Yes i am thinking its sleepy bo-bo time too, my o/h has passed out on the sofa. i am having such a hoot tho. Right i'd better make like my pants and split! Fab nite chicks, love u all so much, may the nite continue to bring much mirth and merriment xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

night my wet panties dum dum xx


----------



## Damita

night night I'm off to :sex: because I fancy it :winkwink:


----------



## phoebe

nighty nite ma sweet cherie dum dum. sleep tight and dont let the bed bugs bite xxxx:kiss::hugs:


----------



## LEW32

OMG MC- I just spit out my drink everywhere- ya gotta warn me before you say things like that!


----------



## poppy666

Night ladies all sleep well :hugs: phoebe and coral good luck tomoz xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: girls ,had a big larrrrrrrrrrrrffffff tonight, same time tomorrow!? enjoy damita!!!!!!!!!!!:winkwink: :hug:n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEW32

aww guess its time for the Ukers to start falling off for the night....


----------



## babydream

LEW32 said:


> OMG MC- I just spit out my drink everywhere- ya gotta warn me before you say things like that!

She's done to me the same sooo many times!!!! My laptop suffered a lot of liquid!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

LEW32 said:


> OMG MC- I just spit out my drink everywhere- ya gotta warn me before you say things like that!

sorry.ill pre warn from now on lew, night :flower:


----------



## coral11680

oh god I jinxed myself as i sent the post about checking for puke Ryan starts calling me for help :dohh:
Nighty night ladies :hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> OMG MC- I just spit out my drink everywhere- ya gotta warn me before you say things like that!
> 
> She's done to me the same sooo many times!!!! My laptop suffered a lot of liquid!!!!Click to expand...

i doooo have a way with words...:winkwink:


----------



## phoebe

n-nite Coral, hope things ease up soon. Try and slleep well if u can, so ur bright and breezy for ur big day. Hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## LEW32

:hug: coral and pheebs- good luck tomorrow!


----------



## babydream

Good night all, i think i'll get off too. Aaaah i laughed soooo much my jaw hurts. To be continued i hope, love ya girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

Good night ladies....its been fun!!!


----------



## poppy666

Ugh just had chocolate cake :sick: thats my lot for the night


----------



## China girl

Aww...so sorry Poppy.....


----------



## poppy666

Dont really do chocolate cos i like you suffer migraines but it was sooooooooooo calling me lol hows the boob :haha:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Dont really do chocolate cos i like you suffer migraines but it was sooooooooooo calling me lol hows the boob :haha:

They hurt...DH said they looked swollen :(
When I got home from work I had to get out that bra.....


----------



## poppy666

Do you generally get sore or is this something new? when mine was sore with korben it hurt more if i took my bra off, use to go bathroom in middle of the night holding them up to stop them wobbling lmao x


----------



## China girl

Poppy...they have never hurt this bad. When I run upstairs they dont hurt when they bounce. I'm wondering if its cause of this cold weather...but surely they would have hurt like this before....:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

CG it just maybe your turn my lovely and fx it is cos you deserve it :hugs: then i'll kick your ass :haha:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> CG it just maybe your turn my lovely and fx it is cos you deserve it :hugs: then i'll kick your ass :haha:

:rofl::rofl: your the best Poppy!!! I don't want to get my hopes and then get shattered if she shows...so, just gonna sit quietly and wait it out:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

We'll sit it out togethor, but still kick your butt :haha: i reallyyyyyyyyyyyyy need this cycle to end now its getting boring lol


----------



## lupinerainbow

OMG! I completely missed the DRAMA and the visiting of other threads, just read other thread and Im not impressed 
Annie- no offence intended but what do you mean we arent making it easy? We could have just told you to leave straight away after some of the things you said to other ladies but we didnt and you have the cheek to moan cause of what exactly? Plus pretty sure we dont vote because we are not 5 sorry if this sounds harsh but its nothing compared to what you said on other thread and Im not sure you will fit in here because on the other thread you were complaining about preg women still being there, and people SS and we cannot answer any questions they couldnt if there is such a range and you will just keep repeating until you get the answer you want, I do not know you but do not agree with people in turbulent relationships TTC because it is not fair on the child- I know that more than most.. so its up to you if you choose to say but like babydream I will not be supporting you Sorry if anyone thinks this is *bitchy* but I am generally not a bitchy person and I do not agree with being someones rebound especially when I have spoken with a few of the ladies on the other thread and they are really lovely people, I even used to post on the thread for a while but couldnt keep up with both
Sleepingbubs- Aww Congratulations! :cloud9: :hugs: You must be over the moon! << guessing thats the ring its beautiful hun! Youre a lucky lady :D
Lew- :wave: was wondering how you were getting on earlier, and now you appeared :D how are you? :hugs: Not sure if its me but your hubby looks vaguely familiar :haha:
Pheobe- :rofl: :rofl: At eastenders theme :haha: and your hubby is a looker :rofl:
Coral- Hope ryan gets better soon hun :hugs: doesnt sound nice! And omg that is completely nutty, cant believe you would use a pic of someone famous :haha: Glad that fb was invented it makes people more real that just some random on a forum! Are you sure we are normal :wacko: :rofl: :rofl: at your OH that literally made me cry with laughter everyone thinks Im a nutter now :rofl:
Poppy- Your OH is yum! Cant believe you never showed him to us before :winkwink: My bnb wouldnt even load up the blimmin page early drove me nutty..
Tink- Lovely hubby, never realised he was in holby city is that where you got the idea to become a nurse from :haha:
Babydream- Nice choice totally and utterly jealous of you! :haha:
Mothercabbage- Gonna fight you all the way, Im afraid I will have to steal your OH away Im not usually a mean person but my god its worth it for him! :cloud9: 
Chinagirl- Nice choice :D He looks like a model :haha:

Sorry if I missed anyone in my post, need to come on here more always miss all the good stuff! Erm CP is low, firm, medium mean old AF gonna be here in morning :( Baby Dexter went to bed a few hours ago after I finished snuggling him while SIL is in shower :D not really got to hold him much today as had lots of visitors but got a quick snuggle in and then got a longer one while she was in shower :cloud9: 

Some stupid girl on my facebook (she is 19) Has 2 little girls, one is 3 other is 1 and she wants a boy desperately so is gonna keep trying till she gets one. She had MC but had announced pg on FB (after writing a week before how she will kill someone if she gets another neg pg test) and then had to announce at 5 weeks she had lost, this was no longer than 3 weeks ago. She announced again today she is pg test said 2-3weeks it was a digi... surely she should have learned her lesson.. plus i think its a girl cause she got MS already... Just had to have that little rant...

xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

WOW she got pregnant quick didnt she??? jeeez it took 3wks for me to get a BFN after my loss :wacko:

Glad you got your little snuggles, but you'll get more after the visits slow down, awwww bless they smell sooooooooooo good dont they?

Oh and mitts off my fella :haha:

Well i want a girl but im deffoooooooooooooo stopping if im blessed one more time boy or girl lmao love it no matter which x


----------



## Hopes314

OH MY GOSHHHH .. i missed so much today:cry:
Sorry for abandoning everyone this morning in the middle of conversation, my internet did a crazy thing and I couldn't go on any websites. So I went to sleep, and when I woke up it was STILL not working grr. Had to take care of the modem it got bumped. Look at all that drama and crazy stuff I missed today!! I just read back through like 92872423 pages! (but i felt like i couldn't skip through because i wanted to see what was going on with these new people and whatever else.)

I agree with you guys ugh drama no good, we are all so chill and happy and chatty it is just lovely:happydance: I feel like you are all my best friends sitting around having tea and chatting! lol ok im weird.:shrug:

so i had SOO much to say and now its all jumbled and a mess..

first off, SLEEPING BUBS CONGRATS!! what a pretty ring! you will have to keep us updated on all your planning, weddings are so much fun!

coral and phoebe- i cant wait for your scansssss!! hopefully by the time i sign on tomorrow there will be :baby:dingdong pics everywhere :)
phoebe i think you will be happy whichever way you decide about finding out the gender. I think you will be happy if you wait but also so excited to know tomorrow.:hugs:

tink-wow i didnt realize how crappy you are feeling!? i know you've been ill and all, but then you talked about crutches and all and wow, hope you feel ok, it must be so hard to be pregnant and deal with your health problems all at once, but im sure it will be worth it:hugs:

china-yay for sore boobs!! mine are always sore during LP, but they were a different kind of sore on my bfp cycle. Had actual pains in them, which I still have by the way. But its a lovely reminder that I am indeed STILL pregnant:happydance:  hope its a good sign for you too!

damita-i hope now that you are not stressing your bfp will be right around the corner. i know exactly what you mean about not wanting to wait. my husband and i struggled with the decision for a while because of me being in school and all, but we decided we want it now!! maybe relaxing is all you need to welcome :baby: 

i also had fun checking out everyone's dhs :haha: you guys are too funny!

A few of you asked about my m/s this am and then i abandoned you- the answer is.. i do feel a little better actually! Instead of feeling like crap ALL the time, its kinda just a brief thing maybe once a day for an hour or less. (thats how its been last few days anyway) so maybe its leaving. i found my uterus today:happydance: i can feel it now and see where its at, so maybe that means ill get a REAL bump soon instead of my wimpy thing:dohh:

In other news: I SWITCHED DOCTORS FINALLY WHOO! i am actually VERY excited for this! I switched to a midwife group practice at a large all womens hospital. They dont do paps during pregnancy and they dont do internals before 30 weeks unless there is a problem that needs to be addressed. I think they are a lot more hands off about things which is what I really want. They even do "birth plans" and they let you labor on balls and in jacuzzis and showers and things if you want. They are still very clinical about everything but I think they are a little more open to the mom's ideas of the birth. They will stand by you if you want a natural birth without an epidural, something I have always wanted, even though i am TERRIFIED that the baby has to come out. They also offer a series of low cost birthing classes, breastfeeding class, and baby care class if we choose do to any or all of those. I feel so much better about this and I feel like this will be a much healthier option for me and baby long term:happydance: Unfortunately my first appointment is not until March 14th because they can't get me in any sooner. They get a LOT of patients and are pretty booked up I guess. Hope I love them as much as I think I will!!


----------



## MommyV

hi ladies,

I have been reading just haven't posted recently. 

Lupine your little nephew is so cute

Poppy I do see the line on your test but only when held up to the light I hope that you will get a darker line soon

essoja good to see you on it sounds like everything is going well with you

China I hope that the sore boobies are a good sign for you

Coral I hope that everything goes well at your scan tomorrow and that Ryan will be feeling better soon

Phoebe gl on your scan which I know is soon but I'm not quite sure when

hello to all you other lovely ladies Damita, babydream, MC, Tink

asfm I'm on cd 20 and showing no real signs of o I stopped taking mac a when af came and I think that caused problems for me


----------



## Hopes314

mommyv are you not temping this cycle? hm i dont know much about maca. are you opking?


----------



## ladybeautiful

OMG Thank goodness I logged onto FB on getting home and saw Cab's post!!!! DRAMA CENTRAL WE HAVE BECOME HAVEN"T WE!!! :-s
It's entertaining to read but honestly I can do without the drama... I feel so sad that people can be this way.... take-take-take all the support and warmth from others on the forum and then say such nasty things and leave a bad taste in the mouth! Am really sad that 'one of our own' did that not so long ago.... anyway.... enough of talking about her I guess... 

Toooo many pages read, toooo much confusion now :haha: 

Sleepingbubs - CONGRATULATIONS!!! Beautiful ring! Really hope this month is a double celebration for you!! :dust:

Lupine - Congrats on beautiful Dexter, hun! He is lovely! Awwww I love the new baby smell, CAN'T WAIT!!! 

Mommyv - was just thinking about you the other day... wondering where yu were. Good to see you back! :hugs:

Phoebe & Coral - GOOD LUCK for scans tomorrow! I'm lucky I just have to wake up and bam, your results are in! :haha: No suspense for me :)

CG - feel better :hugs: 

eesoja - good to see you every now and then! Keep checking in, we miss you! :)

Damita - Happy that you're staying, girlie :) Good luck with school and everything, hope the relaxed approach will work for you real soon! :thumbup:

Pops, Tink, MC, Babyd, lew, Hopes - :hi: Sorry to sleepy to write much more, but I'll be on at leisure in the weekend... looking forward to be part of some more funny conversation! :)

:hug: :kiss: everybody!


----------



## ladybeautiful

oh BTW - hopes, did you catch One born every minute on Lifetime? It's on on Tuesday evenings. 2 episodes aired already.


----------



## Hopes314

ladybeautiful said:


> oh BTW - hopes, did you catch One born every minute on Lifetime? It's on on Tuesday evenings. 2 episodes aired already.

nope i missed it of course:dohh: im bad at watching shows when theyre on like that, i much prefer to go back later and watch them online on my own time, but i wasnt able to find those episodes online so far.


----------



## PJ32

Morning Ding Dongers, 

Hopes, how are you this morning?

Oh my, what a hullaballoo last night! just tried to catch up and think I got the jist, although lost how everyone is doing in all of the drama haha, i do miss all of the good bits. roll on setting the clocks to UK summertime then I will only be 3 hours ahead and not tucked up in bed.

Hope the scans go well today ladies.

Poppy, hows things with you? 

And hope everyone else is wonderful too xxx

AFM - AF has dissapeared!!! 2 days of heavy bleeding to nadda and hace EWCM this morning, not sure is was AF now.


----------



## PJ32

Morning Coral :wave:

What time is the scan today?


----------



## coral11680

Morning PJ :hi: hi ding dongs

What night Ryan has been up all night throwing up :( then at 6am Chloe runs to the toilet to throw up :dohh: guess they will both be home sick from school today. On a good note I dont have to rush around making lunches and getting them off to school. DH has the day off and he said he will stay home to watch them so me and my Mum can go to my scan. She is so excited and has never been at a scan before. She has been looking forward to it as much as I have :haha:

PJ hmm so it wasnt AF?

Hopes glad you swapped doctors they sound like a great practice!

hi Ladyb, mommyv :hi:


----------



## Hopes314

coral what time is your scan!? THE ANTICIPATION ahh!


----------



## PJ32

awww coral, its horrid when LOs are pukey, two at once as well. At least OH is off to take care of them which means you can relax a bit when you go for your scan, soooo exciting. 

Not sure about the AF thing, it was just like AF, but really heavy and only lasted 2 days. I did read that this can be normal so I think I will call it that for now and keep charting. Although Ive never charted before so it will be a bit hit and miss I think but worth a shot.


----------



## Hopes314

pj youll have tons of help on here charting! maybe you just got lucky with a 2day af


----------



## PJ32

Thanks hun, my temps seem good at the moment, going down over the first 4 days of my cycle. am i right in thinkin thats pretty much normal? not going up which woud worry me more I think

Hope AF was just good luck, could do with some at the moment.


----------



## Hopes314

pj do you not use fertilityfriend? (was trying to go look at your chart lol) but yes its normal for temps to not do much early in the cycle like this.


----------



## Damita

My friend had to go back to hospital, shes now 34 weeks and 4 days, they think the baby might be coming now and will have to spend time in care unit :hugs: keep her in your thoughts, I'm going to visit her later today :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Hi hopes, it's at 11am so in 3 hours!!

Yeah prob was AF pj, we'll help you with charting. I only charted for 2 cycles though.


----------



## Hopes314

damita:hugs: hope your friend and baby are alright, will keep them both in mind


----------



## coral11680

good luck to your friend Damita, hope baby stays put for a bit longer! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral!!!!!!! Excitement!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wahoooooooooooooooo! :happydance: :haha: xxxxx


----------



## PJ32

Hopes314 said:


> pj do you not use fertilityfriend? (was trying to go look at your chart lol) but yes its normal for temps to not do much early in the cycle like this.


Oooh yes I do, let me try to link the chart.


----------



## Damita

I'm excited to find out the sex of the baby ding dongs :yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

was just trying to catch up on all the posts, In case you go before I say Damita, I'll be thinking and praying for your friend and her baby :hugs: Hey PJ! :wave: x


----------



## PJ32

hope all goes well with your friend Damita xx


----------



## PJ32

Hi Tink, how are you today?


----------



## Damita

I'll keep you updated, I'm going to visit her at 1pm :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

And hopes :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm ok PJ just tired zzzz :haha: Didn't sleeo so well :(

So your FXing you have now had af and on to new brighter things ahead right? I do hope so hun. Here's to a nice fertile cycle :dust: yes would be good to see your chart, can you put a link in your siggie? I love seeing peoples charts, it helps with the nursey withdrawal :haha: x


----------



## phoebe

Good mornings my lovelies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Damita i echo the other ladies words, hope:baby: stays put for a little longer and that all is well. Hope ur ok sweetpea xxx:hugs:

Coral Sorry to hear both l/o are unwell, hope they're better soon. Good luck for 3 hrs time xxx :happydance:

Hopes, glad to hear u got the med-care u really like and yay for sickness going xxx:hugs::thumbup:

China me liking the sound of them sore :holly: thats how mine were and have continued to be ever since. Fxd for u sista :winkwink::thumbup: xxx

MommyV hiya hun, have missed u xxx Hope all is good with u xx:hugs:

LadyB Howdy lovely hope all is good with u xxx:hugs:

Lupine glad all is well with Dexter, i'm sure ur will have many opps for snuggle-a-thons :happydance: xxx

Dr Tink how are u feeling today? Hope ur not in too much pain xxx:hugs:

Poppy hope u had some fun last nite thinking of my man hehe:haha: Anymore testing due yet?? Fxd lovebug xxx:hugs:

I am sure i have missed some peeps so hi and hope all is tickety boo with u all xxx

Wasn't last nite a blast with all the piccys of our men etc?? Still got aching sides from it all. And as for the drama, having slept on it. I dont want to get involved. This is such a good thread and i dont think we need the negative waves flying around. So in the words of dragons den sorry Annie i'm out. Well 6 hours til scan how ever am i gonna fill that time lol. My D/h has had his birthday pressies,he welled up when he got 1 from the bump bless him awww. Well hope u all have a lovely day. Hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwww Hopes don't worry bout me, I don't go on because I simply have so many health problems which wont get any better for moaning about them. But the fact of the matter is, I have to limit my activity considerably or suffer terrably. One little shopping trip like last night means pain and exhaustion for several days...Doc gets tired of telling me to come out of the vicious circle, that not only will i suffer each time, it also delays overall recovery for up to a year each time. Hard to take cause I get to a point where I can do stuff and have spent so long waiting to do them i head out full steam and worry about the consequences later. Anyhow, thats where the whole wheelchair things goes.......its not that I can't walk, its that if i walk too much I suffer for days. I find it hard to accept, and its embarrassing. but hey, I just make a joke of it, the whole getting in and out of the chair is funny in itself. You get some looks i can tell you :haha: I once jumped out and cried "its a miricle!" in front of some bemused onlookers :rofl: x


----------



## PJ32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I'm ok PJ just tired zzzz :haha: Didn't sleeo so well :(
> 
> So your FXing you have now had af and on to new brighter things ahead right? I do hope so hun. Here's to a nice fertile cycle :dust: yes would be good to see your chart, can you put a link in your siggie? I love seeing peoples charts, it helps with the nursey withdrawal :haha: x

Not surprised you're tired hun, not an easy time but well worth it. Feet up mrs :flower:

trying not to get to hung up this cycle as I am sure it will be a little out of wack, just lots of :sex: and hope for the best. 

Added my chart to my siggy, not much to see at the moment though.


----------



## phoebe

Doh i knew i'd missed some one 
Hi PJ hope things are settling cycle wise. Its alwaus a bit higgledy piggledy afyer what has happened. I took about 6-8 wks to sttle. But fingers crossed for the future ducks. And loadsa love and lucky dust flying out ur way hun xxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Phoebe! Happy birthday to your DH! No long now honey........I'm soooooooooooooooooooo excited. Now tell me, what percentage are you for finding out the sex now? :haha: x


----------



## PJ32

Hi Pheebs, happy birthday to your OH, So sweet thant bump got him a pressie. Scan yaaaaayyyyyyy! so exciting xx


----------



## PJ32

phoebe said:


> Doh i knew i'd missed some one
> Hi PJ hope things are settling cycle wise. Its alwaus a bit higgledy piggledy afyer what has happened. I took about 6-8 wks to sttle. But fingers crossed for the future ducks. And loadsa love and lucky dust flying out ur way hun xxx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thanks Pheebs xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PJ, your charts showing a nice return to pre O temps, thanks for the link :) I like to chart stalk :haha: Sounds like you have a good attitude to your cycle, it may well be a little up the creek but keep an open mind and get plenty of :sex: in. x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning Phoebe! Happy birthday to your DH! No long now honey........I'm soooooooooooooooooooo excited. Now tell me, what percentage are you for finding out the sex now? :haha: x

Morning hun xx pfffffffffft i dunno cant even make a decision about that :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: xxx Just wished O/h was not so set on finding out at the end. But i know me i will prob end up going feck tell me now hehehehe!!! That or i'll be constantly looking for potty shots :rofl::rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PJ32

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> PJ, your charts showing a nice return to pre O temps, thanks for the link :) I like to chart stalk :haha: Sounds like you have a good attitude to your cycle, it may well be a little up the creek but keep an open mind and get plenty of :sex: in. x

I know what you mean, I'm officially a stalker :happydance: Really great to have the support of ding dongers and Dr Tink, :kiss:


----------



## PJ32

better get up and about, we are off out to the beach for the day. Living in the sand pit has its up sides. 

Hope everything goes well at the scans xx Will log on later for updates. 

Have a lovely day ladies xx


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

God I'm feeling sick not sure if its MS, nerves or stomach bug :haha:

I'm so nervous now and I dont know why. Pheebs just say you want to know but DH doesn't simple. You are allowed to know !!


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> God I'm feeling sick not sure if its MS, nerves or stomach bug :haha:
> 
> I'm so nervous now and I dont know why. Pheebs just say you want to know but DH doesn't simple. You are allowed to know !!

Aww Coral i am feeling the same hun. But i do hope the stomach bug leaves ur family asap. I know i should just ask, but i know i wouldnt be able to keep my trap shut for the rest of pg :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

ok girls be back soon xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...
@china...:yipee: for sore:holly:..will you wait until af is late before testing??:dust:

@lupine....i will attack you if you touch my man!!!!!!!!!! jacob black is MINEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!:haha::haha:

@sleeping...congrats on the engagement,lovely ring.....:wedding:

@Coral.....hope that :sick: passes for you and LO's..:awww: poor you, have a good scan and my final guess is :pink:

@poppy...if you test...:dust::dust::dust:

@Phoebe/DumDum....happy birthday to DH:cake::cake::awww: how cute him filling up at a gift from bump...cute!!! have a great scan and my final guess for you is :blue:...you have to find out, but i think its hard not to notice boy bits....so if you dont want to know,keep your eyes shut :haha:

@hopes...glad :sick: is "going"...mine is the same :yipee:..glad you switched docs too hope they a little more understanding of mommys needs!!

@damita...:hugs: and thoughts for your friend....hope she cooks :baby: a little longer! xx

mommyv,PJ,LadyB,Tink,Babydream and anyone else...good morning and :hugs:
asfm...im Gooooooooooooooood today....OH back to work..:wave: see ya!! so a calm relaxing day just me and DS to potter around with cleaning and EATING>>>wow i love food lately!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::pizza::icecream::lolly:...anyway :coffee: and toast time..:wohoo:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

So long Coral, hope you haven't got the bug! I was nervous too, you will love it honey. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning MC! mmmmmt tea n toast time is it... oh go on then :haha: you always make me get up and make toast you do :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

its yummy tink :haha:..morning :hugs:

@babydream...:yipee: for 3dpo!!!...you had a good supply and a nicely timed topup :sex: session for OV.....FXd and shit loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babydream

Good morning all!! 

Cheers MC, I just hope we did it. I had a shitty night, was soooo hot even without the heater on I was up a lot. Did not have 3hrs uninterrupted sleep but temps are still up. Oohh, I'm on the phone still in bed. I'll put the laptop on. BRB 

PS: MC! Your imaginary DH is having his birthday today!!! Don't know how old exactly but hey...as long there's grass on the pitch!!!! Pmsl


----------



## mothercabbage

:cake::kiss::cake::sex: thinking of you jacob!!! and for your infomation...he is mine, he not imaginary ...how ruuuuuuuuuuuuuude of you babydream.......:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok tea n toast done and gone, time to get busy....ill be back in an hour or so...:wave: bye for now girls xx


----------



## babydream

And there she goes just when i come back!!!! lol

Anyway...

I'm excited about scans today, gl coral and pheebs and happy birthday to dh, hope you have a good day together.

Coral, i'm sorry to hear both kids sick now, hope it's just a silly bug and you wont' catch it.

Tink, i never realized you were in so much pain hunni, i'm so sorry. It must be very hard for you i admire you for having another baby it must be wearing you out too. You are a beautiful and strong woman. 

PJ, fx for this cycle hunni, loads of help here with charting although i'm embarrassed to ask sometimes in case i whine too much. You'll be okay xx

Hopes, glad you switched doctors, this one sound so much better. 

Damita, thinking of your friends and baby, let us know how it's going. 

Poppy, ds run you a bath with candles and you cba????? Naughty pops! But gl with testing i can't wait to see your bfp xx

CG, sore boobies are good, please test soon i hope it's your bfp. 

Lupine, enjoy the cuddles hun poppy is right as soon as there are less visitors you'll be able to have some more of it. Fx you'll cuddle your own soon too xx

Mommyv, cd20 don't worry, keep b'din every other day until you sure ov happened. Fx

Who else??? Sorry don't remember. AAAhhhh Ladyb, had fun reading last night?? hahahah hope you're okay!

Last night was a blast i still giggled in bed in the dark and dh woke up for the shaking lol

Have a good day all, i'll be here all day hahahah, not happy about it???? tough! lol love ya all xxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Where has PK gone for so long???? Hope she's okay xxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Ooooohhh i knew i forgot someone!!! Sleeping Bubs Congratulations!!!! Beautiful ring!!! xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Morning Dingers :flower:

Tink and Phiebe i'll be thinking of you both... good luck ' more piccies' :happydance: Happy birthday to DH :cake:

Babydream yes i well cba last night lol but lovely thought OH never does that for me :growlmad:

PJ im good sweetie, i cant advice on af either think ive had 3 in the space of 7wks :dohh: fx it was and you can get on with trying again :hugs:

MommyV lovely to see you :kiss:

Coral hope kids ok and your not coming down with it sweetie thats last thing you need.

Damita hope everything goes well with your friend, sending positives thoughts bubba stops in a little longer x

Everyone else hope your all well xx

afm temp dropped a bit this morning so even tho not my month im a little excited that my af is coming, but dreading incase its painful pmsl 'im a pussy' but at least my cycle can finally get back to normality xx


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies

WOO HOO!!!...ITS DING DONG SCAN DAY!!!!:happydance::happydance:

GL to Phoebe and Coral. Coral, I hope your L/O's get to feeling better soon. They are having a flu out break over here in the states.

CONGRATS to Sleeping bubs!!!!:happydance::happydance:
I am so happy for you, oh & :dust::dust: to ya hun:hugs:

Damita, I will praying for your friend hun, I know both of them will be fine:hugs:

Pj, enjoy your day at the beach...I wish I was there with you!!! I am getting tired of this cold weather and this damn snow...grrr!!!

:hi: Tink, Poppy, MC, LadyB, Hopes, Mommyv, Babyd & to all the other ding dongs!!:hugs:

asfm, I am going to wait till after the 16th. It seems that I have been starting my cycle a day late, so I'm thinking I'm Ov late:shrug: Ah well, I plan on testing next Friday Fx


----------



## babydream

Hey china girl, you are patient how can you wait???? But i understand! Very excited for you though xxx

Poppy where have you gone????

The Ladies from the 'other' thread thinking about visiting us and i just invited them, hope that's okay they all seem lovely xxxxx


----------



## MommyV

hi ladies,

phoebe and coral I cannot wait to hear your scan results this is a very exciting day for team ding dong

Babydream looks like ff has given you your crosshairs hopefully this is it for you

china u r so patient waiting to test I hope that af doesn't show up and u get a bfp

Hopes how r u feeling? I'm temping but not recording taking things pretty relaxed this cycle just trying to get lots of bding in

LadyB how r u? feeling any better I am going to guess boy for u because the ms has lasted so long when do u have your next us?

Sleepingbubs love the engagement ring and contests now all u need is a bfp to go along with your ring

Tink just wanted to say hi I hope that you're feeling and I love all of your very cute bump pics

okay gotta go but I'll be back on later to see us results


----------



## China girl

I try not to think about it. I try to keep my mind focused on school and other crazy
stuff....Its hard, but I manage :)


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls I'm back all is well and I'm on teamPINK!!!!

pics coming up x


----------



## coral11680

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:here they are my little princess!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG baby scans_0001.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 15









IMG baby scans_0002.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 15









IMG baby scans_0003.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwww i knew it xxxxx


----------



## babydream

awwww, me too, lovely pics coral, are you happy????


----------



## coral11680

yes u were right cabs :haha:


----------



## coral11680

yes very very happy! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## coral11680

wheres sneaky Tink :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl:


----------



## China girl

Congrats Coral...YAY PINK!!!!
So happy for you!!! :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Waaaaaaaaahhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! :happydance::pink::awww::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy: Awwwww Coral she's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!

Did you get back ok? they had to close the bridge for a bit didn't they? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream, so sweet of you to say those things :hugs: Yes i am in constant pain, but Its so worth it. I just wish I could be more active. At least if I need to do something I can, I might suffer terribly for it, but some people can't even do that so I count my blessings :) I got excited to see your cross hairs on your chart this morning! :sex: looks bang on time :happydance:

China, hey hun, looking good for you! x

Popsy, I would love you to get a BFP this cycle, but if af is coming, I hope she hurrys up and is nice and normal so you move on x


----------



## MommyV

awww Coral what a beautiful little girl so exciting and I love the 3d pic too cute Congrats


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, is it just me but I can see a resemblance between chloe and princess ding dong there, wouldn't have noticed if the pic wasn't you avatar but she does! :awww:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mommyv!!!!!!!! sorry hun, I was racking my brains trying to think who else posted this morning. :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: sneaky Tink :haha:

Yeah got home ok took a while to get through the toll just a problem with my barrier of course :dohh: but so glad I wasn't going the other way on the bridge. My Mum was so excited we had to stop at Mothercare, Asda living and matalan!! she got a few little babygrows and 2 clankets all pink of course!

thanks ladies I'm very happy! xx


----------



## coral11680

babydream yay for crosshairs babyd! :happydance: I said 20 or 21 didnt I? BD timing perfect!


----------



## coral11680

Tink do u think conceive plus conceives girls? hmmm:haha:

Can't wait for phoebe to get home be hours though wont it!!!


----------



## babydream

You think coral??? Wow interesting subject! We should find out, i used conceive+ i wanna know now!!!!!!!!!! Let's start a thread!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hmmm I wonder?! well Dh's girl :spermy: faired well in it :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Popsy, have you got some conceive plus? x


----------



## babydream

yes poppy, ditch preseed for conceive+!!!!!!


----------



## babydream

Although...i've heard that girls come from faster sperms. Sorry i can't put it any better way lol So i guess preseed and conceive+ makes sperms swim faster maybe that's why women conceive girls with these lubs???? I could be totally wrong. Lot of women use this stuff having boys too! Oh well...i'm not a smart arse lol


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

Just hopped on to see if Coral got back yet- WAHOO for Team :pink:!!!

I had a feeling for your Coral- now you and Tink can have a fun girly shopping trip- so jealous!

:hi: babyd, pj, pops, mc, pheebs, hopes, china girl and everyone!
I so enjoyed our man conversation last night! 

Tink - I cracked up when I read your story about jumping up and yelling 'its a miracle' - hilarious!

Pops- you testing today, hmm?? :dust:

Pheebs- Happy Bday to DH! What a cute idea to buy something for him from the bump! My hubby's bday is in a few weeks- I will have to do that- what did you get????????


----------



## LEW32

Adorable photos Coral! yay- you must be over the moon today!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all glad its the weekend and glad the kids are off for a week wooppp x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

regular sex also decreases numbers of boy :spermy:.......
but saying that i had lots of :sex: when TTC connor and i got him!


----------



## coral11680

Thanks Lew yes very happy at the moment! :happydance:

Actually I think its male sperm that swim faster Babyd, girl sperm are slower and stronger boy sperm quicker but die sooner I think. Probably had more to do with BD timing:shrug:


----------



## babydream

oooops! my bad!!!! sorry xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: caz x


----------



## poppy666

Im back from shopping finally :happydance:

Coral gorgeous :cloud9: *IM USING CONCIEVE + NEXT TIME* :haha:

Sorry babydream i had to go once i posted :hugs:

Lew no im not testing now dont see the point now my temp dropped x

Hurry up phoebe xx


----------



## coral11680

thanks pops! I have a tube if you want it! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

post it it may bring me luck :rofl::rofl: do i buy it from boots? cos i got preseed off internet x


----------



## coral11680

yeah boots but i got mine amazon i think


----------



## poppy666

Will have a nosy later when its not hectic here with teenagers :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

come on Phoebe come on Phoebe!!


----------



## poppy666

We all betting a boy?? she sooooooooooo gonna find out sex :haha:


----------



## coral11680

yeah I think boy! Hope she finds out the suspense is killing me :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Constipation is killing me at the moment lmao :haha: all that cramping this morning probz cos i cant go bathroom all week :cry:


----------



## coral11680

oh no hun :hugs: go have some bran flakes!:haha:


----------



## LEW32

I am putting my vote in for a boy for pheebs too....so far have been correct in my prediction for coral and tink!


----------



## coral11680

ooo you will have to guess for everyone, oh you did didnt you? what about cabs, ladyb, hopes and yourself?


----------



## poppy666

Watch this the little tike will have his/her legs crossed :haha:


----------



## LEW32

no...I don't think I guessed for everyone.... will have to do that...let me think for a min!


----------



## poppy666

You can guess for me in Mar/Apr time Lew lmao im wishful thinking here you know :happydance: Ooooooooooo no not April that be a Xmas baby :dohh:


----------



## LEW32

LEW 's baby guesses

cabs :blue:
ladyb stumped on this one...but thinking :blue:
hopes :pink:
me originally, I thought :pink: but now feeling more sure about :blue:


----------



## LEW32

Poppy- I don't think I could give you an accurate prediction....I am so hoping for a :pink: bump for you that I think that overrides any really intuition I would have!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

See Coral, thats what I was going through earlier.....not sure I can take it twice in one day :rofl:

Lew, its was hilarious, I'll never forget their faces :haha: you ok hun? 

Popsy, you have my sympathy, its horrible!!!!!!!!! drink drink drink, have you tried anything to loosen you up? x


----------



## coral11680

guesses sound good. I def recommend going for the private gender if u can poppy then u can go at 16 wks and the see in between easily:thumbup:

guess what i stumbled on a really rough pic of me about 2 days before Chloe was born!!! i look humungo!:haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Woohoo Coral, congrats on Team PINK!!! I was totally guessing girl for you!!!! Your little girl looks so pretty already! :hugs:

Waiting on Phoebe now!!!!!! I say boy too!!

Babyd congrats on crosshairs :happydance: BD 'right on the money' as you ladies say :) Now wish you a happy and calm 2ww :haha:

Mommyv, howdy in NY! I'm feeling a lot better than before, still tired and queasy but vomiting under control. :hugs:

Lew - when is your next scan? I have my anomaly/20w scan on march 8. I'll be 21w then. Hopefully ours will be around the same time!! 

hey popsy - go have that hot bath, might get 'things' moving that haven't moved all week :wink:

Tink - hiya! Let me just say you are an inspiration :hugs: sorry sounds completely random but I am in awe of all you do with a smile :)

Hopes - your MW practice sounds awesome!! I wish I could get the courage to change to something like that. Although I hardly see my current OB/GYN - just once a month - so I'm like I'll just grit through this, and I'm gonna be in India 30 weeks onwards anyway if all goes well. I like docs there much more - more personal touch in my opinion!

Hope everybody else is doing well. I am going out to brunch with another pregnant coworker of mine and then it's off to work for my one-day-a-week workday :haha: See you all laters!! 

(will sneak on to check the colour of phoebe's bump! Phoebe hope you find out!!!!) :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Poppy- I don't think I could give you an accurate prediction....I am so hoping for a :pink: bump for you that I think that overrides any really intuition I would have!

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww me lovessssssssssssss you :hugs::hugs: :haha:


----------



## LEW32

:hi: ladyb!

I haven't gotten my anomaly scan date yet. I go to the docs on Wednesday for my next appt- I am assuming they will give me the info to set up the anomaly scan then....can't wait until I actually have a real DATE to look forward to! It will proably be around the same time as you though :)


----------



## LEW32

so...my prediction (HOPE) for Pops...:pink: BFP in March!


----------



## LEW32

Tink- I am doing well...feeling a little more like myself these days although still tired.

I am getting impatient- want more BFPs on our thread! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## coral11680

:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Louise.jpg
File size: 105.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> so...my prediction (HOPE) for Pops...:pink: BFP in March!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: lol Korben and my birthday in March.. i better get a jiggle on with OH to concieve then :happydance:


----------



## ladybeautiful

haha you stumped on mine, LEW? That makes two of us :haha: I was convinced I have a boy, but lately with the heartrate always in the high 150s I'm thinking *maybe* girl :wacko: And that fact that all my cousins who got bad MS all ended up having girls! So we'll see. I'm torn between finding and not finding out. we're thinking we'll just ask doc to write it down n seal it and we'll decide later if we wanna open it. Sounds crazy?? You gonna find out?

Ok my guesses for now:
Cabs - :blue:
LEW - :pink: 
Hopes - :blue:
Phoebe - :blue:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> :rofl:

WOW Coral you was massive 'sorry hope thats not offensive' but wow your huge :haha: ive never been that big with any of mine x


----------



## LEW32

Tink and Coral- I have a question because can't seem to find any answer on the web.

Have you ever heard of movement feeling like nerve twitches or someone lightly poking/scratching you on inside?

Can't tell if I am feeling movement or stretching feelings. Feels NOTHING like fluttering or butterflies or fishies as I have seen it described!


----------



## LEW32

aww coral- you look so young in that pic! Your belly is BIG- but you still look small everywhere else. My worry is my arse will be bigger than my belly before I pop! :rofl:

@Ladyb - there is no way I have enough willpower to not find out. So definitely finding out - hoping they can fit me in for early march for the scan. I think sealing it in and envelope is a great idea. Then you can make a game out of it. Friends of mine made up this elaborate scheme:
They brought the envelope with the gender to a store- picked out a boy outfit and girl outfit and told cashier to pick correct outfit and put it in a box with the envelope and ring it up for them.. They then rushed home and wrapped it and stuck it under the tree for christmas. They opened in christmas morning....quite elaborate!


----------



## LEW32

yes popples- as soon as your AF comes, you better get jiggy!


----------



## LEW32

what time was phoebe's appt? She better have caved! :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

stalking for dum dum....
so only coral think im having a girl??


----------



## coral11680

I think boy now cabs! :haha: 

I know I was huge! Chloe was 8lbs13oz though! Thas my excuse and I was young only 20! X
Hi lady thanks I think she is pretty but I'm biased :haha: my son said he doesn't like the 3d pic said it's creepy :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Lew yea I supposed it does feel a bit like a nervous twitch I bet it is your :baby: today I have felt quite a bit if movement


----------



## coral11680

Oh cabs contgrats on peach! X


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LadyB.......I got a lump in my throat then, aww honey how sweet of you to say that :hugs: xxxxx

I'm on Phoebe watch also :)

MC, I have to admit, I'm thinking theres a lot more girls than boy ding dongs here. I did think boy, but I'm really not that certain now lol

Lew, first kicks feel very much like little twitches! I also had some sort of sensation before that, couldn't describe it though. When bubba moves low down Its almost like a scraping down by where my cervix would be. Either way hun, it will get stronger by the day and youll soon bee feeling proper kicks! :happydance: Coral you feeling anything yet? x

Love the pic Coral, you look like you've had enough :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Yeah tink been feeling those twitches and bubble feelings. Today I'm wearing my jeans and where the waist sits been feeling lots of little digs :haha:


----------



## LEW32

:hissy:PHOEBE! Where ARE you! :hissy:


----------



## coral11680

LEW32 said:


> :hissy:PHOEBE! Where ARE you! :hissy:

:rofl:


----------



## China girl

I think Phobe said her scan was at 3:10...I think

Hiya LadyB & Lew

Coral, you are so cute!!! I had a big bump too:flower:

Tink, how ya feeling today love??:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

so tink you say girl...im thinking girl myself now...prob be bac to thinking boy next week lol.....ffs come on dum dum!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey China, I'm ok honey, being lazy eating sweets :) You? hows school going? x

Coral, I get that when I wear anything tight. :haha: 

We are going for pizza when DH finishes work :) mmmmmmmm


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes, I think I see you with a boy because I know you have Connor. Gut feeling for your bump is girl now, but what do i know :rofl: what are you craving in the way of food? x


----------



## coral11680

Hi china:hi: thanks x

Mc I think boy but ur nub looks girly to me :shrug: hmm


----------



## coral11680

Hmm pizza tink yummy making me hungry! :haha: 

Mc what do ladies on in gender say about nub?


----------



## mothercabbage

never posted pic coral......lol
tink..just lots of food...nothing in particular.....felt sick,really bad at times but never threw up, sickness is going now, only really effected by smells...and im sure i feel this baby move a few times!!! im cracking up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coral11680

They were right for me so try posting it! X


----------



## China girl

School is going pretty good....just trying to stay focused!!
I love sweets....I'm on a brownie kick right now though :rofl:

Mc, I think boy for you...I'm more partial to boys...thats cause
I already got two of them :winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

Phoebe hellllooooooooooooo


----------



## mothercabbage

i have one of each china, so im not fussed but would like connor to have a little bro to grow up with...cute x


----------



## mothercabbage

refresh button is dying!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm going in a bit, will prob get nagged for sitting there on my phone :haha: Come on Phoebs!!!!!! x


----------



## coral11680

I know me too, she is torturing us!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Coral :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats on your little princess! She is gorgeous! :happydance::happydance::happydance: :wohoo: so glad you got what you wanted! :cloud9::cloud9:

Pheobe- I'm sticking with boy, i really hope you have found out! Will keep checking back to see :happydance:

Other ladies :hugs::kiss: Sorry i'm all drugged up again today and in pain so can't read back properly but hope you all doing really well! 

AFM- CD1- loads of pain as usual, got little dexter to help me through it this cycle and wasn't getting my hopes up so can cope.. Just wanted to pop on to see scan results :hugs: for all of you! 

xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Oh Lupine thank you sweety. So sorry the witch got you again hun :hugs: hope she disappears for a long long time soon xx


----------



## poppy666

Getting peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee'd off now totally :cry: where's Dr Tink cos im lost :wacko:

Just got back from Tesco's and thought id buy some Opks ready for next cycle and thought cos ive had ewcm today id poas... well its quite close to a positive ( well another few days and it be a +) 

So Tink now my cycle is all over the place does this mean i need to get :sex::sex: and i could be ready to ov AGAIN? :wacko:

Can post piccys if you want x


----------



## phoebe

Hellllooooooooooo
I'm back, scan went ok but i have to go in 2 wks because apparently my bladder wasnt full enough. Because she couldnt the full details for the anomoly scan. So no piccys and the anticipation carries on for 2 wks today i am afraid. Was so disappointed cried in the car on the way home. Sorry girls xxxx


----------



## coral11680

no you are kidding, couldnt they give you a drink?????


----------



## phoebe

Nope :cry::cry: so bloody disappointed i can tell u xx


----------



## poppy666

Awww Phoebe dont be upset sweetie :hugs: 2wks will fly by lovely as long as you and bubba are ok thats all that matters :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

oh sorry hun :hugs: least we have another scan to look forward to in 2 weeks!! my next one is in 4 wks


----------



## phoebe

We got to see good images but it wasnt my day. At least :baby: is well though. And in hindsight even though i was crying leaving the hosp today. It was thru disappointment. Not like my last time, so a small toothless victory i suppose. Its my fault for being too fat i reckon :cry:


----------



## phoebe

Thanks girls, lets hope the next 2 wks fly eh xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

pfffft too fat!!!! no way!!! just drink lots next time....glad all seemed ok though!!:happydance: deffo a boy! giving you the run around..:haha:
poppy...yes get pics on i loove a good pic!!! :haha:


----------



## babydream

Phoebe!!!!!!!!!! That's ridiculous!!!! You are not fat!!!! Don't worry hunni i know you are disappointed but hey bubba is okay and get to see him/her in two weeks time again! Make sure you drink loads! I'm still saying boy!!!! love ya pheebs xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry this is short will reply properly when home.
Awww phoebe, sorry you are upset but look at it this way, you get another chance to see your baby in just 2 weeks! 

Pops, remember i said about this cycle might have several surges? Also you sure your not preggo, could show up on opk, will talk more when I get home x


----------



## LEW32

poppy- please post some piccys of the opks...hmm...where is Dr Tink... i am not sure what this means.

Could you pee on a HPT too just in case???


----------



## LEW32

:hugs: phoebe! At least little :baby: is ok- that's all that matters! Well, roll on 2 weeks :)


----------



## China girl

Phoebe....its okay love, at least you get another try. And don't be calling yourself
names..I won't here of it...Your a beautiful woman :)....roll on 2 weeks.

Poppy, I think you need to test :)


----------



## poppy666

OPKs here but i didnt buy any HPTs cos i dont need any now.. so not sure what my body doing or if im about to ov again now :cry:

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/opk003.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/opk002.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mothercabbage

mmmm interesting.........looks like you ready to surge again or preg....... i hope preg!!! xx


----------



## LEW32

hmmm....have you used this kind of opk before? some are more sensitive than others....

I wish you had an HPT- that would at least clear up (or confirm) one option!


----------



## poppy666

Will dtd tonight just incase :winkwink: dont understand my temps but nothing shocks me this cycle :haha:


----------



## LEW32

Good idea poppy! And definitely opk the next few days to see what's going on....


----------



## coral11680

Poppyi don't think u are about to O. I think sometimes opks can be close to positive right before af. Your temps sayu def O'ed I trust that more Hun. X


----------



## poppy666

Now af be better than OV :winkwink: but dtd anyways that'll hurry it up :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

yeah good idea! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm stuffed........but still hungry?! :rofl: nearly ordered another pizza to take home :haha: Nice evening though, kids all happy :) 

Pops i'm thinking along the same lines as Coral, your temps seem to show a good shift indicating ovulation has already taken place. Defo a good idea to :sex: just in case though. Multiple LH surges are common post miscarriage, it does take a while for the body to get the levels of hormones right x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine :hugs: for af, glad you have something to take your mind off the pain, poor you suffering like this each month. I so hope you get a BFP very soon, you deserve your bubba ding dong and a break from these horrible af's x

Phoebe honey, are you ok? worried your feeling low. They had trouble with me at my 12 week scan and my gender scan. It took 45 mins to get the NT at 12 weeks and almost had to go home from the gender scan with fuzzy blob pictures of a placenta with arms :haha: Now honey, its nothing to do with your figure, you are a beautiful pregnant lady. Your bump picture didn't look fat honey, you looked curvy and pregnant. Its a great look on you :hugs: x


----------



## annie00

hey tink-- how are u today? im doing great waitin on my parents to come visit me for the weekend.. i cant wait.. 

How many months are u ? do u no the sex?

im not gonna start any drama watch and see.. im a really laid back type of person.. but if u dont give me a chance u will never know!!!
And i didnt say that pregnant women shouldnt be on there i said that towards a girl that her husband doesnt want to TTC.. not about pregnant women i like havein pregnant women to talk to bc they can help everyone out bc they been threw it already...


----------



## coral11680

oh boy


----------



## Damita

sorry phoebe :hugs:


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> oh boy

:rofl::rofl: my thoughts exactly!!


----------



## China girl

:hi: hiya Damita


----------



## coral11680

hi Damita, china :hi:


----------



## coral11680

I spy hopes, where have u been??


----------



## China girl

Hopes has been sleep...:haha:

Love ya!!


----------



## poppy666

Just eaten a cream egg nom nom :haha: evening everyone :flower:

PK i misssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss you hope your ok lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

:hi: hiya Pk...missed ya girly!!

Cream egg...is that those cadbury (sp) eggs??


----------



## coral11680

why is everyone so quiet? Poppy yummy! I just had a cup of tea with toast and marmite yum!


----------



## poppy666

Yes it is CG :thumbup: bit sickly but lovely... i have to spoil myself sometimes with chocolate and hope i dont pay for it later with headache lol x


----------



## coral11680

I want to go to bed but waiting to hear from pk and hopes pk where are you we miss you! 
hopes wake up! :haha:


----------



## China girl

I'm here...but nobody wants to talk to me :(...J/K :haha:


----------



## coral11680

of course we do china :hugs: what shall we talk about hmmmm:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Coral your right its quiet tonight but think weekends it is mostly. Ive had a crap night with one of my lads getting drunk and mouthing off etc blahhhhhh why cant they stay babies? Its harder work when they teenagers ' well my 18yr old is' does my nut in come weekend.


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> I'm here...but nobody wants to talk to me :(...J/K :haha:

I talk to you, then kick your butt cos i know you like that :tease::rofl: hows the boob doing? x


----------



## coral11680

oh no poppy not looking forward to those teenage years:argh:


----------



## China girl

I does not hurt like it did yesterday...thank goodness.

My DH has decided he does not want to go play bunco tonight....he is such an ass!!!....grrr


----------



## China girl

My oldest has a smart mouth on him...had to back hand a few times because of it....and he is only 13


----------



## poppy666

I really hate the teenage yrs the most.. luckily one is in the army just got other two and korben in another 13yrs lol


----------



## coral11680

lol china my daughter is only 9 and drives me mad with her backtalk I'm dreading a few years!!!


----------



## coral11680

ok I've decided to call it a night, nighty night ladies, see ya all tomorrow! x


----------



## poppy666

Night Coral sweet dreams lovely xxx


----------



## China girl

Night Coral...

Poppy, I'm gonna sign off too. I have to go and make a cake for Bunco tonight. Have a good night and will chat tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Cya sweetie enjoy and see you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Phoebe- I just wanted to say that I'm sorry that you weren't able to see much with your us but at least you get another in 2 weeks I think I'm heavier than u and didnt have probes with my us so it's not that you're beautiful Hun your bump was great. Next time I would just drink more until you feel like you will absolutely burst and it should be great I can't wait I'm thinking boy for u as well (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Hopes314

Yes guys I signed on earlier, was going to peek at gender scans, but husband walked in the door home from work and so I had to walk away and missed it all until now! (and yes i slept a lot today too hah you guys know me too well!!)


aw phoebe sorry you couldnt see much, at least you have another scan to look forward to in 2 weeks!:hugs:

coral congrats on GIRL!!!:happydance: i love the 4d scan! and the GIANT bump pic hehe :)

poppy i think i agree with the others, opks can go positive before af and ewcm can be present too, hopefully its af and not your body still trying to adjust hormones, its about time your body gives you a break so you can get back in the game for real!!


----------



## coral11680

Thanks hopes, glad you are resting up well :haha:

Morning ladies,

Phoebe hope you're not too down about your scan. Little one is ok and thats the main thing wont be long before you are back there :hugs:

Probably be staying in today doing washing. kids aren't 100% yet. Ryan was sick in the night again. Oh well at least its the weekend so they dont have to miss more school.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Hey Coral, sorry kids not right yet, wishing them better soon x


----------



## coral11680

Thanks Tink! x


----------



## Hopes314

coral congrats on the onion!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooh yes, that massive genetically modified Onion... :haha: Congrats honey :)

Hope our missing ladies are ok....PK particularly hasn't been on for ages has she?

Right off to do the club runs lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all,how is everyone today, i just cried buckets at one born every minute from last monday....:cry: awwwwww i love that programme, i love seeing the mums faces after baby comes:awww: being a midwife is an honnor and must be the best rewarding job EVER!!! id love to do midwifery!! anyway...hope your all well im off to make a :coffee:


----------



## mothercabbage

i inboxed PK, she just working full time and a bit tired on an evening to come on and post, she said she will try to get on at the weekend and catch up....xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

what a HUGE onion you have coral:haha: congrats hunni x


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

*CD1 GAL'S * but bloody hell the painnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :cry: anyone know any other strong pain killers oppose to Anadin/paracetamol i can get over the counter?

Im hoping this cycle is bob on 28/29 days cos last cycle only 26 and ov'd on cd10 but wasnt bad i guess cos of 16 day LP..

Hope everyone well :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: hope you ok poppy, get yourself to boots for some meds, i got pain killers in a black box once, strongest they did apparently,sorry cant remember name:dohh: and take ibuprofen too!! :hugs: :dust: for new cycle xxx


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies!

Poppy glad AF is here so you know where u stand in your cycle. sorry you are in pain though. Maybe u could try paracetamol with codiene :hugs:

MC I love OBEM can't wait for tomorrows episode :happydance:

Tink see ya when you get back. What clubs do kids do?


----------



## poppy666

Thanks sweetie, yeah got to go Boots today anyways for concieve+.. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Anyone else round same CD as me? I forgotten and feel lonely now pmsl :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

lupine got af yesterday poppy.....so she cd2.....but we all here for ya too!! :hug::kiss::friends:


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooo i missed that post :dohh: LR so sorry she got you :hugs: im not far behind you :haha:

aww thanks MC :hugs: I feel bad cos im tempted to try the Soy again but on CD3-7 :wacko: ( one mature eggy) you think im crazy?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwww :hugs: for af Pops, but sooooo glad your out of limbo honey. The tabs MC is taking about is Paramol which is dihydracodine and paracetamol in a black box. Or you could get Solpadine/Solpadol which is paracetamol and codine, which is Co-codamol. Some people react better to dihydracodine and others codine. Either should help take the edge off the pain honey, hope you feel better soon xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Morning Girls xxxx
Thanks for ur kind words of support yesterday, they really meant a lot to me. I'm alright still feeling crap and cried myself to sleep last nite, was in so much pain, the sonographer really hurt me. It got me all starting to over-analyze myself and fill myself with self doubt. Welling up sat here thinking about it. I know that the baby is ok and the piccys i got show that, but i have been beating myself and starting to think i will be shite at all this. I'm trying so hard with everything and still cant do/get it right. Ended up smoking last nite and now feel too afraid to eat, cos i dont want to get any fatter. But enough of my self pity, sorry xxx

Coral congrats on the onion and gorgeous piccys :thumbup::happydance: Sorry the kids are unwell still, hope they're better soon xxxx

Poppy thank god that somethings happened for u finally :thumbup: u could try feminax or pharmacy strength co-codamol for the pain hun. I found my 1st proper af was painful. Hope that soon passes xxxx

Tink, China, Mommy, Lew, Hopes, Mother, Ladyb, BabyD, Lupes, Damita, i really hope ur all well, i just wanna thank u all again. Bloody helps having u guys around:hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Probably will just lurk and loiter today, dont wanna bring thread down and not feeling so chatty. But just wanted u guys to know i really appreciate ur well wishes. Roll on 2 weeks now xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Love u all dearly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Dr Tink :hugs: Just typed name into my phone before i go out or i'll forget lol... Yep im so happy im not in limbo now, i was in a panic last night with that OPK thinking omg pls dont try ov again give me a break :haha: you was all totally right af being near cos 12.30am before bed it was there lightly but there :happydance:

All OH said was," Im so glad its here Cazz, but damn no sex for another week" :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning MC honey! Sickness still holding off for you?

Oh and yes Pops, like MC said if the pain is still there after taking them you can take ibuprofen also.

Coral, Harvey goes to Dancemode street dancing in the holy cross hall over your end :haha:, Jess goes ballet and tap in Hornchurch, its a busy morning running about :haha: Having a nightmare here, their dad was meant to pic them up for the day straight from dancing, as usual I just got a phone call from him that he's running late so wont be there to get them.........I'm fuming, my eldest is upset.......grrrrrrr I wish I could just say I'll get them and don't bother coming, but I can't do that to the kids.....so we just go round and round in circles :(


----------



## poppy666

Awww Phoebe please dont feel bad, your an amazing lady and i cant thank you and the others enough what you did for me when i needed you.... Your going to be a fantastic mummy too... Your not the only lady who has to return for a scan cos they hadnt filled their bladder up enough or bubba hiding or for whatever reason, but dont ever say you fat cos your not your gorgeous :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydream

Morning girls, well nearly afternoon actually!

Phoebe, i understand you feel crappy but you shouldn't hunni, all is good and you'll be a brill and beautiful mummy. :hugs:

Poppy, aaahhhh finally, good news af arrives out of the limbo now get that conceive+ xx :thumbup:

Lupine, sorry for af i remember your post yesterday. 

Coral sorry kids are not well, wish them better

Tink, men are getting on my nerves sometimes but i understand you would hurt the kids if you told their father to get lost. :growlmad:

Hopes you sleeping beauty :haha:

Asfm, I'm and emotional wreck!! I went to asda last night and their was no frozen chicken breast, i suddenly got furious and kicked out a real tantrum about it.:growlmad: Also, i had to get some bits and pieces from the indian/chinese food counter b/c i was shaking for food and got very irritable, i couldn't wait to check out and stuff my face but than i didn't like them. This morning dh went to help painting his BIL's flat and i burst into tears for leaving me alone.:cry: I don't usually kick off for him leaving me for sat or sunday now i'm kind of used to it. Anyway, got little twinges in tummy, actually sometimes its quite sharp and makes me go ouch out loud. Temp still high. Fx it's a good sign. :shrug:

Have a good day everyone xxxxxxxxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awwwwww :hugs: for af Pops, but sooooo glad your out of limbo honey. The tabs MC is taking about is Paramol which is dihydracodine and paracetamol in a black box. Or you could get Solpadine/Solpadol which is paracetamol and codine, which is Co-codamol. Some people react better to dihydracodine and others codine. Either should help take the edge off the pain honey, hope you feel better soon xxxxx

thats the fookers!!!! well done tink!!! thats good shit poppy!!!! :haha: more :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning MC honey! Sickness still holding off for you?
> 
> Oh and yes Pops, like MC said if the pain is still there after taking them you can take ibuprofen also.
> 
> Coral, Harvey goes to Dancemode street dancing in the holy cross hall over your end :haha:, Jess goes ballet and tap in Hornchurch, its a busy morning running about :haha: Having a nightmare here, their dad was meant to pic them up for the day straight from dancing, as usual I just got a phone call from him that he's running late so wont be there to get them.........I'm fuming, my eldest is upset.......grrrrrrr I wish I could just say I'll get them and don't bother coming, but I can't do that to the kids.....so we just go round and round in circles :(

SEE!!! Dr tinks side kick knows best!!! pmsl :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok and now for you bollocking Dum Dum...you will be a fantastic mum, you already started the job by cooking that :baby: so well already!!! so chin up sista or i come and slap ya until you realise you are a beautiful,strong brave, mummy to be!! ok! now :hugs: or do i have to pull out a road map to come find ya!!!:haha: but between me n you i shitting a brick too...but dont tell the others SHHHhhhhh..xx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

also forgot to say...no :sick: :yipee: thanx for asking tink xx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: yes I have a good side kick in you MC, they are good S**t man :rofl: Glad the morning sickness is better now, its great to finally feel human again isn't it :haha: x

Phoebe, firstly that little fag break you had wont hurt ding dong, just get back on the wagon cause you were doing fab! Dieting wont help bubba one bit, nor will you stressing over whether your 'good enough' Not gonna say your gonna be a great mum, your doing everything right cause I know you won't believe it. BUT your body knows what to do, you can't change the internal processes going on can you? Even if you eat all the wrong things it will be you that suffers, not bubba. This baby is so loved and wanted, its so lucky. No matter what you may think of yourself, it needs you and will love you so much. All you have to do to be a good mummy is to love it back. The rest will come naturally. Mums come in all shapes and sizes, being skinny wont make you any better a mum. Like the others said and I have said before, if your baby is in the wrong position the they simply can't get all their measurements. Who's to say that wouldn't have been the case if you had a massive full bladder? Sometimes babies simply don't want to move if they are comfy. Anyhow, sending you loads of hugs honey xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Huge hugs BD... dont you just loveeeeeeeeeeee hormones :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww babydream, you feeling s****y too? :hugs: Sounds like a huge dose of hormones to me, fx soon to be preggo hormones! I think we all get like that sometimes, when we look at what we have said and done in hindsight we can see how irrational it all is but at the time we cant see past how were feeling. Temps all looking mighty fine :happydance: think you need some TLC when DH gets home, demand some! :haha: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I spy with my little eye, something beginning with P.......followed by a K :happydance: Hey hun, we missed ya :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Did you get your tabs Poppy? cramps eased up? x


----------



## poppy666

Cramps eased off OH picking them up after football :thumbup: im only light atm fx it stays that way lol...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all well my opks are getting darker woopp and have some cramps and pains in my legs think o is not to far away now aw poppy good luck for next cycle x x x


----------



## babydream

Cheers poppy and tink, i'm feeling better now MC cheered me up, bless her. 

Caz, good luck with ov, get bd'ing fx 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Caz, :dust: for your O honey x

BD, glad your feeling chirpier :) x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Caz, good luck too and catch that eggy missy :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: hiya everyone!!!

Babyd, glad your doing better:hugs:

Woo hoo Caz!!

Tink, hope your doing well today

Phoebe, Love you my dear!!!:hugs:

Poppy, glad :af: :happydance:

:hi: to all the other dings dongs today!!

asfm, I am heading out to a baby shower and going to enjoy this beautiful day. You ladies have an awesome day!!:hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

:hugs::hugs::hugs: For all! I'm just lurking around:hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LR :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:evening all....hows things...everybody okay?? :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: :hugs::hugs::hugs: hello my lovelies!!!!!! 

oh my word!!!!!! i'm gone for a few days and i miss all the action!!!! from scans and :baby: ding dongs to DRA-MA to some of the HOTTEST oh piccy's ever seen and everything in-between!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

i'll have to post a pic of my *clears throat* "dh" :winkwink: just to join in a little of the fun :haha: but first......

i like to get the yucky stuff out of the way first girls, so lemme just say that i am very sorry to see what happened between some of us and the hurt feelings that resulted. i have to admit, some of the slang lingo differences between us in the UK and US leave me scratching my head at times...not really entirely sure what it means and guessing at the intent or implications. most of the time I figure it out, based on content and responses, but sometimes I don't, so I have to rely on how you girls respond as to whether or not it's polite or acceptable. In any case, I am sorry that the disagreement happened and that it appears that the only resolution was for amy to stop participating in the thread. I feel bad that I wasn't present to help mediate the situation. I certainly do not condone anyone being rude or crude, especially to the point of hurting others' feelings and making others feel bad, even if it was in jest. I think it's very very important that we all maintain honesty with each other about comments that are made to us/about us if we feel hurt or offended. one thing i would like to see us all do, in part to maintain the integrity and openness of the thread is to consider a procedure for how we respond to situations such as this. i suppose as the thread grew and the longer we are involved that conflicts are bound to arise on occasion. For your consideration girls, I propose that when we have taken offense at something that has been said on the thread, that it is okay to say so on the thread. MC, I think you handled the situation just fine by saying that your feelings were hurt and asking the comment not to be repeated. If the situation reoccurs, i think the next best step would be to pm the individual involved, in which case to keep potential worsening conflicts out of the main content of the thread. if the disagreement continues or worsens via pm, then i think we should all agree to involve a mediator. that being a personal choice of a mutually trusted ding dong or admin. My loves, this is all just a suggestion for future referencing, and you are all welcome to throw out feedback and assist in deciding how we should handle situations in the future...not that I expect there to be, but you never know, and this way we are all on the same page.

Now, for the next difficult topic...I understand we had a new poster who is likely not going to have a positive impact on our group, as a whole. Annie, (if you read this) I am sorry, but we will not tolerate the bringing down of this thread or talking nasty about others on the bnb site. When I started this thread with poppy and some of the other girls, we had felt that some of the previous threads we had posted on were not all that inclusive either, and we did mention as much. However, that does not give us (or you) the right to start in a judgmental tirade, throwing insults and cutting remarks meant to elevate yourself and bring others down, especially when the bottom line is it just demonstrates your own hypocrisy to do so. We have thus far maintained that our thread is open to all on this site who are at any stage of the ttc journey. This does not include individuals who wish to bash and demean anyone else in this process. We all have drama going on in our personal lives. There is no escaping it. However, we come on bnb to find support and empathy among others who are going through similar experiences. We all come on here and have a rant or 2 at times. And that's ok too, but we don't rant about each other or call names. I don't think the issue is that you posted a rant, so much as the spirit of your other statements has been to demean in a pejorative way. And we will not tolerate harassment. 

That's all I have to say about those issues. ugh. :wacko: I feel like i need a washing down to move on from all this negativity, so I'm going to start a new post at the very least to get back into the groove... :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Mother Dumdum xxx I am ok thanks. Hows u? Thanks for ur bollocking earlier:blush: Forgot to say yesterday congratulations on ur :baby: peach xxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Im good :yipee::yipee: hope your well too, just waiting for shepherds pie to finish then teatime nom nom x


----------



## poppy666

WOW!!! PK what a read, welcome back lovely :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Hi PK :hi::hi::howdy::howdy:
Good to see u back lovely, have really missed u xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

aaaaaannnnyyyywayyyyyy!!!!!

girls i have missed you all SOOOOOOOO much!!!! thank you for thinking of me and asking about me! I had to read over 150 pages to catch up i think!!! no way i will remember everything that's been going on!!!! :dohh:

i'm 10dpo today...i haven't tested. my temps are looking good, but i'm too afraid to :sad2: i've been trying very very hard NOT to ss. we all know how that goes tho :wacko: right now, i'm feeling sick to my stomach at the mo...first time i've felt that this 2ww. mostly, i've just been EXHAUSTED, and the last several days, feel like i can't get enough to eat!!!! also my allergies have been really acting up pretty bad for the last several days. all of which can be explained away tho :dohh::nope: i've started working full-time again...it was just a matter of time before i had a full-time assignment. i'm interpreting for a 17yo girl who just came back to school to finish out her senior year after several weeks off to have a baby. :wacko: she's such a sweet girl, and i wish her the best in life. but it's a lot of work! i like it a lot tho! i liked it more when i was doing different stuff every day (subbing and doing different assignments), so maybe after this semester is finished, i'll tell my boss that i would prefer that rather than one regular assignment. we'll see. 

dh and i are getting along MUCH better again. we are still ttc, although we haven't talked about it in-depth. dh just can't handle all the details with the opk's and timing and such. that's part of why i've been avoiding bnb some too sweeties. :wacko: i'm trying to only be on when dh isn't around so he doesn't get worked up about it and that's been hard to do. however, he was with me last night and this morning as i was reading to catch up on the posts, and he very sweetly asked how "team ding dong" has been doing, so he's alright. i stupidly have been thinking for over a week that valentine's day is tuesday, when i just realized 2 days ago that it's actually monday :dohh: so i will probably end up testing tomorrow morning and again on monday, but i'm just worried i'll get another bfn. :cry: dh keeps asking me what i want for V-day, but i just keep thinking "bfp bfp bfp" :wacko: ehh. i guess it won't be long before we know. :wacko:

anyway, coral :happydance::happydance: yay!!!! it's a girl!!!!! so wonderful and i'm so happy for you luve! :hugs:

lupe, sorry :witch: got ya hun...seems like you had a pretty stressful cycle tho, so maybe this time around will be different! and congrats on :baby: dexter sweetie! SO adorable!!!! :hugs:

pooooooooooooooppppppppppppyyyyyyyyyy!!!!! i missed you too luv!!!! i know this will sound terrible, but i'm glad you got af hun!!! you'll probably be all back to normal now this cycle sweetie! :happydance: personally, i'd do soy again, cd3-7, but that's just me. :shrug: i know it's been helping me. I wish it had been more helpful for some of our other ding dongs. :shrug:

babyd, so glad to hear your other tests were fine sweetie and looks like you got a good start going with your temps for this 2ww. :hugs: fxxxx for you sweetie!

mommyv, i hope you ov soon sweetie! 

sleeping :happydance: congrats on the engagement sweetie!!! beautiful ring!!!

phoebs, keep your chin up luvvie! :hugs: i'm sure everything is just fine with :baby: ding dong and you are going to be an amazing mum!! :kiss: 

tink!!!!!! you should defo take the wheelchair hun and don't worry about what others think! sometimes when we go to disney, we always try to get someone in a wheelchair, b/c it means you get to skip all the lines! :winkwink: i think you are busier than me, but it's no wonder you're exhausted anyway! aside from the pg, you have FOUR like me! that's enough to wear out anyone and it leaves me moaning half the time and i don't have any good excuses for it! haha

hopes! how you feeling sweetie?? sounds like you'll enjoy your pg much better with the new mw practice! :hugs:

CG, i think we're due af the same day! the 16th you said right?? :dust: for both of us hun! and don't stress too much about your accounting test....there'll be plenty of others for you to bring it up! :winkwink:

lew and ladyb, glad to see you girls are doing well! :kiss::hugs:

eesoja!!! so wonderful to see your posts hun! have missed ya bunches here! :hugs:

MC, thank u for the pm the other day sweetie :friends::hugs: glad to see your ms is going away! 

let's see....anybody i missed???? i can't think anymore, i think my brain is fried!! :haha: if i missed somebody i'm so sorry and i LOVE you all!!!!!!!!!!!!! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

oh! phoebe luv, i meant to tell you...we did not find out the sex for my 4th. it was the most wonderful experience to have the anticipation and then find out "it's a girl!" (in my case) when she was born. but i did find out the sex with my first 3. either way sweetie, do what feels right, and you won't regret it, no matter the decision you make :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

damita! so sorry i missed you sweetie...i knew there was somebody! :dohh: sorry you didn't pass your driver's test hun! :hugs: you'll get it next time! and so glad to see you're not leaving us! we'd miss you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

oh and PJ! :dohh: good grief, i'll probably keep coming back with people i missed! sorry luv! hopefully, you'll be clear like poppy and onto a good "normal" cycle this go round sweetie :hugs:

i forgot to mention about my chart...tink and pj and anybody else who likes to look at the charts.... ff wanted to put my ov date/crosshairs at cd19. it's b/c i had originally put a pos opk on cd18 i think, but looking back and comparing it to others and to my "real" positives it was neg, so i changed it in ff. however, when i did that, it left ov date the same but made the crosshairs dotted. i disagree. i feel i've charted long enough now (what 5 or 6 cycles now??) to know my patterns enough that there is no way i ov'd on cd19, looking at my temps. it was cd21. so i did a "user override" to change it and put my own coverline. what do you think??


----------



## poppy666

Thanks PK and no wasnt a terrible thing to say regarding af, im so happy its here finally its a bit painful, but very much welcomed :happydance:. Ive thought long and hard about Soy and decided to try it again on CD3-7 for one mature egg oppose to more eggs with bad quality n run the risk if there is one of miscarrying again b/c of my age :shrug:. Not expecting a miracle this cycle as im fully aware my cycles maybe a bit hit & miss for a few months or so.

Soooooo glad to hear you and your DH on an even key again and just taking one day at a time, be it away from here from time to time, as long as it helps you both to concieve that long awaited for :baby: then so be it :kiss: you'll get your bfp this year i just know it :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

thank you popsy :kiss: i know you'll get yours too luv :hugs: i think the soy will work for you...and one mature egg would be good. :winkwink: i'm going to try the soy another 2-3 months if no bfp (cd3-7) and if still nothing then take a break from the soy for a while. this cycle i did cd2-6...it makes me wonder if the same thing happened to me as to you with delaying ov just a bit, BUT dh and i had that awful argument right at my usual ov time, so i think it was probably more that delayed my ov than anything. plus, like i've said before, on occassion i'll have a 32-35 day cycle. not entirely unusual for me anyway. :shrug:


----------



## pk2of8

ok girls...this is my "dh" :haha::rofl: just to join in the fun, even if a bit late :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







tom welling.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## poppy666

Ooooo he's scrummy too :haha: i like the dark haired guys and deffo baldies :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Phoebe congrats on the cantaloupe! :happydance:

PK hi honey so nice to see you back. I just had a peek at your chart and going by temps alone it does look like you O'ed CD21, although that does seem late in your cycle for you doesnt it?:shrug: Good luck for testing I really really hope you get your BFP for valentines wouldn't that just be fantastic! :dust: Also I agree with what you said about future conflicts on here and think Annie is not going to do this forum any good. She will only bring it down in my personal opinion. Sorry Annie.

China lots of :dust: to you too for testing.

Caz get :sex: hun:haha:

Tink I just realized that our lunch date for Monday is on Valentines day :rofl: I expect a dozen Roses! :rofl: What happened today in the end with your ex, did he get the kids? Dancemode I almost signed Ryan up for that. What does Harvey think of it?

Poppy how are cramps hun? did u get the preseed?

MC glad the :sick: is leaving thats great you are lucky, maybe you do have a boy cos mine is only just easing off totally now. 

Babyd hopefully all those emotions are signs of a bfp on its way!! I'm a moody, emotional cow everyday since being preg :rofl:

Hi to all other fellow ding dongers :hi: I hate listing the names cos i always forget one or two and feel terrible then x


----------



## pk2of8

i usually go for dark hair too poppy :haha: altho my dh will be a "baldy" at some point! :haha: but don't tell him i said so :shhh::rofl::rofl: he's very sensitive about it :haha:


----------



## coral11680

pk just saw your post about taking soy early and the argument with DH that explains the late O sorry :dohh:

Lovely hubby, you lucky girl, my hubby isnt as sexy as everyone elses :cry:


----------



## pk2of8

well i gotta run for a while girls. dh on the way home and we gotta go get the oil changed on the van. i'll try to be on again later tonight, altho i imagine my UK girlies will have already gone off to bed by then. :kiss: love you all! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Cya later PK, if not catch you tomorrow when im back from Durham :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

PK- You are so good at wording things! Welcome back hun! :hugs: Thank you :hugs: Cannot wait for you to test, your symptoms sound really good! :happydance:
Pheobe- Lots of huggles for you, your are beautiful definitely not fat & you will get to see your lovely bubba soon! :hugs:
Poppy- Sorry about AF hun! :hugs: Only a day behind me this cycle :)
AFM- Also debating taking soy again for another cycle 3-7 cant see it will hurt, normal cycles arent doing a lot. 

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LR YES YES YES join meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee with Soy :rofl::rofl: we can ss togethor :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

:happydance: Yep cycle & soy buddies... :happydance: :wohoo:

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

YAH!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Im just going to take Soy ( not high dose), use Concieve plus and not dtd as much :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

i'm having af-type cramping now girls :cry:


----------



## poppy666

10dpo is that early for you generally to cramp?


----------



## coral11680

hi Lupine hun :hi:

PK I hope the cramping is implantation and not AF :hugs:

Poppy try bding a few days before O and use concieve plus so you get your girl!


----------



## pk2of8

yes it is early for me for cramping. don't usually cramp til day of...sometimes day before, which would be tues/wed....


----------



## poppy666

Well id just sit back n relax cos its tooooo early n fx'd thats IP cramping :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Coral yep few days before and hopefully ov day xx


----------



## coral11680

Poppy I bd'ed for 3 days before O but not on O day. Didnt do that on purpose though just happened that way.


----------



## poppy666

Well CD14 falls on a friday so if for some reason i ov late again on CD18 i will have to dtd fri,sat and sun lol and hope im covered unless OH works local to come home the Monday night too :winkwink:


----------



## Damita

conceive plus is good :) I'm on the maca train it seems to be good so far :)


----------



## poppy666

Damita is everyone's temps eratic? Just looked at yours and i thought mine looked like the big dipper when my cycle was all over the place :wacko: I dont understand the temping side really, but you been temping for a while? xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

I'm gonna do SMEP, Preseed, Mooncup & Soy not sure which dose to take yet though... was debating doing 200mg the whole way cause thats equal to 50mg clomid but unsure whether i want to do that amount/ if i have that left... not sure whether to use EPO... or whether to use pregnacare conception plus or just normal folic acid (normal is easier for me cause i don't bother eating anything just leave it next to hairbrush :haha: so i don't forget to take it...) Hmm the decisions... might go the whole hog while i'm in a good mood for the cycle can't see it doing any harm... think i will do- SMEP, EPO, mooncup, preseed, PCP, pregnacare conception plus and BBT :happydance: MEH what have i got to loose it will either work or it won't might try alternate cycle of relaxed with nothing and rattle as i walk the next :haha: Sorry just sort of had a conversation with myself on here... 
Do you think i should do 200mg of soy for whole 5 days or not? And might start tonight so i get more chance...
PK :happydance: Sounds like implantion cramping! FX'ed for you!!!! :hugs:
EDIT- Damita- is maca the one both of you take for increased libido etc
Is anyone using baby asprin? my worry is if concieving with it do you carry on when you get pg or stop?

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

200mg is equal to 100mg of clomid :thumbup: why dont you leave the EPO and pregnacare out this cycle... i say leave the pregnacare out because whatever is in it MAY counter act against the Soy? ( some things do ie black Cohosh(sp) :shrug:

Im going to take 120mg then 160mg last two days xx

Edited.. if i get my bfp off one cycle im going to take baby asprin until im put on Tinzaparin... other ladies stop either after 12wks PG or 34wks with what ive read x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thanks for advice poppy (nearly called you poopy :haha: ) Think i will do that then just do soy and might just stick with what i was doing with the soy cause 200 throughout ruined amys cycle didn't it, just remembered that... Not sure what amount to take but i think i might do 2-6 this time as i haven't had much luck with 3-7 :shrug: will see how much i got and then decide i think :thumbup:
So gonna do- BBT, SMEP, Preseed, Mooncup, SoyIso
Sorry to be annoying but do you think i could take maca and soy cause i just ordered some maca... :wacko: or i could save that for next cyle if soy doesn't work :shrug:
EDIT- Thanks, i might just give it ago and tell doc i was taking it to concieve and see what their advice is before stopping :)
xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Without researching i dont know what maca and soy would do using togethor :shrug: its like soy and clomid togethor are a big no no cos they cancel each other out.... maybe a more relaxed approach 'less is more' kinda thing :winkwink:

See how much soy you got, you could even just do 80mg, 100mg, 120, and work up like that like some of the girls have done, if you go on the soy link there is a list with everyone who's got a bfp off it and what dosage they took x

Edited here it is x https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/387010-soy-isoflavones-poll.html


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thank you i will take a look through, gonna save the maca prob not a good idea to mix things, prob best to try on different cycle :thumbup: i was doing CD 3,4,5 160mg 6,7 200mg but will look through and then decide the best course to take :thumbup: 
EDIT- Going to do CD2-40mg, CD3-80 mg, CD4-120mg, CD5-160mg CD6-200mg as its closest to the last girl on the thread just thought i would change the last one to 200mg so it would rise everyday :) I'm excited :happydance:
xxxxx


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Damita is everyone's temps eratic? Just looked at yours and i thought mine looked like the big dipper when my cycle was all over the place :wacko: I dont understand the temping side really, but you been temping for a while? xx

Erm about a year now but I only just changed from a 3 digit BBT to 4 digit one last month and this month so they seem to be jumping more but still under 36.5 if I haven't ovulated and then over 36.5 when I do..

How many months you being temping?


----------



## poppy666

Oooo Damita its all too confusing to me i rely on Tink n Coral :haha: only done it the month i got my bfp n now :shrug:


----------



## Damita

Poppy I still think last month you ovulated on CD13 and then your post-O temp would be over 97.9, normally your temp drops back to pre-O day before or on the day period.

Your temps look pretty normal to me hun


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> Thank you i will take a look through, gonna save the maca prob not a good idea to mix things, prob best to try on different cycle :thumbup: i was doing CD 3,4,5 160mg 6,7 200mg but will look through and then decide the best course to take :thumbup:
> EDIT- Going to do CD2-40mg, CD3-80 mg, CD4-120mg, CD5-160mg CD6-200mg as its closest to the last girl on the thread just thought i would change the last one to 200mg so it would rise everyday :) I'm excited :happydance:
> xxxxx

Well didnt take you long to decide on dosage lol you go girl :happydance:


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Oooo Damita its all too confusing to me i rely on Tink n Coral :haha: only done it the month i got my bfp n now :shrug:

:hugs: you'll get use to it after a few months and will go back to a normal pattern and you will realise just taking your temp in the morning if you have ovulated or if period is coming before putting it in :hugs:


----------



## Damita

lupinerainbow said:


> Thank you i will take a look through, gonna save the maca prob not a good idea to mix things, prob best to try on different cycle :thumbup: i was doing CD 3,4,5 160mg 6,7 200mg but will look through and then decide the best course to take :thumbup:
> EDIT- Going to do CD2-40mg, CD3-80 mg, CD4-120mg, CD5-160mg CD6-200mg as its closest to the last girl on the thread just thought i would change the last one to 200mg so it would rise everyday :) I'm excited :happydance:
> xxxxx

Good luck with the soy :thumbup: I hope it works for you hun, it messed up mine I really hope it helps you get preggers


----------



## poppy666

Cycle just ended i noticed pre-o my temps were up and down, but my normal cycle back in October my temps were between 36.2 - 36.3 pre-o... today they gone back to normal being 36.2 so fx this is my NORMAL cycle :haha:


----------



## Damita

fingers crossed for you Poppy :)


----------



## lupinerainbow

Goodluck poppy! Sorry about it messing your cycle damita it didn't make a change to mine except even them out to 28days every month which was pretty good :thumbup: Its like everything though works differently for different people, hope your maca works :hugs:
I'm rubbish at temping and worried cause last time it decided i ovulated on CD 26 of 28 and i had a huge crying fit (ask poor OH, he didn't know what to do or why the hell i was so upset that i ovulated then :blush:) cause i thought i was broken that why i stopped :blush: the AF hormones do bad things to me :haha: 

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Damita what will be will be :kiss: and good luck with the Mace :happydance: 

Like LR said when i read up on Soy before i took it last time it said it seem to work for some and not for others. guess its like Clomid or anything, we're all different. :shrug:

It may not even work for me now lol my cycles could be shorter or longer :shrug: fx its not tho or everyone is gonna get a headache on here listening to me ranting :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Good luck to you too LR im right behind youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu lol x


----------



## lupinerainbow

:haha: Team Ding Dong are gonna kick us out for harassment and moaning this cycle :blush: :rofl: don't know how i am going to temp! :dohh:
Glad i chose that soy to take cause if i do that i will have 1 tab left over when i have finished, so couldnt have done anymore if i had wanted...
Coral/ Tink- Please go on my FF and look at cycle from Jul cause thats the one that stopped me doing BBT :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Oh yes try temping LR if you can, you know all the team will help you ( may ban you mid-cycle for harrassment) :haha: but hey ho lol


----------



## lupinerainbow

Yep :haha: Our lovely ding dongs are gonna be hiding under rocks :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl:

Right off to bed im up at 5am for Durham.. Ugh!! Laying some flowers at the crash scene for my friend and her partner 'bless' her funerals on Thurseday, Jamie's is on Wednesday, but i cant go up till week after :( so will visit their graves and place some more flowers then. Night Ding Dongs and (( hugs to Phoebe hope you feel better in the morning, we all come in all shapes and sizes but its whats inside that counts not the outside :0) ) x


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties :hugs:

just a quick note before i'm off to bed as well. cramping seems to come and go. not very bad pains, but defo there. :wacko: i don't know what to think of it. i guess we'll see what my temps do. only 3 days til af due anyway. :nope:

g'night luvs. :kiss:

edited: oh i meant to tell you poppy...about spermies and timing for getting a girl. it's true, girl sperm are slower and hartier (hardier??) than boy sperm, so to "try" to guarantee a girl, you should bd every night at the start of your fertile period (usually 5-6 days before ov) and then stop 2 days before ov and not bd again. that way, give the boy spermies a chance to "die" off and girl spermies more of a chance to be there waiting for the eggy. obviously it can be hard to predict if you're cycles change, but worth a try anyway. :winkwink:


----------



## Hopes314

phoebe congrats on cantaloupe! mmm one of my favorite fruits lol.

poppy i second what pk said about the male spermies being faster. its because they have a y chromosome rather than an x in their dna, x chromosome is multiple times the size of the y! makes the girl spermies slow and lazy compared to the males. thats why "they" say that if you are ttc a boy you should try to bd same day as ov so that a male spermie will get to the eggy fast, and the opposite with females. although of course im not sure if that "method" has ever been proven to actually be very effective. hmm.. may have to look it up now lol


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies!

Lupine I tried to click on FF but the link is not working? Good luck this cycle and I rthink you should def temp hun!

DH took Chloe to lakeside as he was itching to buy the baby an outfit :haha: I stayed home with Ryan. I told him dont buy much. He came back with the most adorable pink set with babygrow, bib, 2 vests and outfit from M&S. Problem was he bought tiny baby size :dohh: (up to 6.6lbs) I said don't you know Chloe was almost 9lbs! :rofl: so will have to take that back and change for a bigger size. He also got some little socks and 2 packs of vests. Again both small. I will keep the one pack for newborn but the other was for tiny baby again so needs to go back. Oh he meant well, and I think he is chuffed he is having another girl :awww:
Tink looking forward to our "Valentines" date tomorrow?:haha:I am.

Need to do more washing again how exciting. Come on UK ladies wakey wakey x


----------



## mothercabbage

here miss, :laundry: for me today too.what fun!!!:coffee: n toast first though.....


----------



## coral11680

oh hi MC yes I'm gonna get me:coffee: and toast x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Ah ya foiled my plan Coral, had serenading waiters planned, gondolas and everything :rofl: Now I have have lost the element of surprise :haha: Yes very excited, I need something nice to eat and a girly chat :happydance: Aww how cute of dh out shopping for baby clothes, my DH is not that way inclined. Really dead chuffed about having a girl but his excitement seems to be partitioning our loft conversion (our bed room) to make a room for the baby :haha: getting very excited over his plasterboard he is :haha: x

Was sooooo shattered last night I didn't have the energy to reply, just lurked a little. Will reply to you all once I've gone through the posts again, I've lost the plot :haha: x

Morning MC honey! Tea n toast time. Ding Dong! :haha: x


----------



## Damita

I've lost my BBT thermometer!! It's somewhere in my house.. :wacko:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: I'll act surprised Tink :haha:

Sorry you are feeling so tired. My dh is not usually like that either don't know what came over him! :haha: Oh thats nice that you will have a little room for the baby. I'm not sure what we are doing yet. Probably have the baby in with us til she is old enough to share with Chloe.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well as soon as I got pregnant he was upstairs 'playing' he moved our wardrobes to across the centre of the room sort of partitioning it, and leaving a space to get through to the other side to the 'nursery' :haha: its actually full up of crap right now :haha: awaiting 'transformation' 

What times good for you tomorrow? x


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo i found hot cross buns to toast this morning, washer is on! OH off to work,chloe getting ready to go out to play....but my little man is full of snot! :awww: poor thing,had a bad night so i guess ill be snoozing at dinner time with him...make sure you take some pics girls and hope you have a great day!....my OH wanted a boy at first but he has really changed his mind i think he has pink fever! :haha: he keeps pointing out cute pink outfits and saying "awww" hmmmm...so i guess whatever colour bump i got is A OK!! :yipee: was worried about his reaction if it is a little :pink: bump...xx
meant to say also...PK what a way with words you have...i didnt understand most of them in that post you wrote!:rofl: but i got the jist...if some one pisses me off,i be polite and tell them...then you block them!:haha: is that possible? because you made the thread can you "stop" some one posting here? i best be good then :haha: glad your fine anyway! i had major af style cramps a few days b4 bfp so i think you still in the game until the :witch: shows...IF she does! xxx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

damita!!! get hunting!!!! :haha: hope you find it xx


----------



## Hopes314

and i woke up at a lovely 5am and here i am. hm.

so question for you ladiess. my SIL just set a date for her wedding (they have issues theyve been sorting for ages and we never thought theyd actually get married, let alone dump it all on us NOW!?) anyway, yesterday she told us that she set the date for September 18th 2011... and she expects me to be her bridesmaid (she was my bridesmaid in my wedding last year). September 18th is 3 weeks after my due date and she has known that. I definitely intend to breastfeed. Is it even possible to be a bridesmaid in a longgg catholic wedding, and bring a 3 week old who is nursing? And shes talking about us going to try on and size dresses and stuff, obviously that is impossible for me right now right? How will I know what size I will be 3 weeks after giving birth? Also, she expects husband to be an usher so its not like he can take care of the 3 week old baby. 

Suggestions?


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes you will have to express your feelings on this, your body shape and size wont be back to normal 3 weeks after having baby....its a lovely thought but i would say its not practical....just my opinion though....ask her if you can wear tracky bottoms:haha: hope you get it sorted :flower: apart from that how are you today? xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Quick post, gotta get ready. 

MC sorry LO is bunged up :hugs: and DH acting so sweet. Getting jealous here :haha: why can't my DH go all goey at the ickle bubba stuff :haha:

Hopes, I don't think its practical at all unless you have some help. New babies feed a lot, especially on the breast. Often 2 hourly or even less if you have a hungry baby. That settles down a lot, but not usually before 3 weeks. If you are going to be bridesmaid you will need to have someone there to take care of the baby unless your SIL doesn't mind you holding the baby when you need to or dashing out whenever it needs feeding/comforting/changing etc....this will be very frequently honey. As for your breasts, they are likely to be bigger than they are now, and you need a style of dress where you can 'access' them lol even if you end up giving baby a bottle on the day to ease the pressure, your breasts will still fill up and need some sort of release, on that sort of occasion I took a pump with me, and expressed in the loo after a few hours when they got uncomfortable and my mother gave the baby a bottle. I'm not saying you need some sort of breastfeeding dress, just something someone could help you undo quite easilly. I say because my bridesmaids had corset backs :haha: On that note, if you can avoid giving a bottle till about 6 weeks cause it can affect breastfeeding....I only say that cause its the advice they give you. Mine all had the odd bottle from day 1, but midwives didn't approve. Not trying to put you off honey, but I thought you would appreciate an honest insight to how you might find the day whilst breastfeeding. If I was you I would have my mum or somebody look after the baby for me during the ceremony and photos, giving them a bottle. You could then have the baby back for the rest of the day where it would be easier for you to pop out of the room and attend to the baby etc. Your body would be nowhere near back to normal i don't think hon, and i would guess you will need a bigger size and something that doesn't hug your tum which will still look a little pregnant x


----------



## PJ32

hi Ding dongers,

Hope you are all well this morning, I'm at work so just popping in to say hi, and lurk inbetween spreadsheets and bonus calculations yawn.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Tink anytime ok for me. 12/12.30? We can meet in the car park, I'll be the one with the dozen roses and a smile :haha:


----------



## coral11680

hopes I went to a wedding about 2 weeks after having Ryan, I wasn't a bridesmaid though. I wasn't breastfeeding and he stayed home with my Mum and MIL (my Mum was visiting at the time) I wore a corset type thing to suck in my flabby belly just so I felt comfortable (although it was a bit uncomfy:haha:) everyone said how good I looked :haha: they didnt know my flabby belly was sucked up inside! anyway I think this might be a big problem for you. This is your first baby and you could be a week or more overdue. What if you end up needing a c-section also. Is the date already set?


----------



## Hopes314

thanks coral, tink, mc- im having all those same sorts of concerns you guys are mentioning. was hoping since you guys are all experienced mommys you might say something like "oh i did that its no big deal" or something lol :dohh: Because to me it seems like a REALLY big deal. And yes, the date of the wedding is, in her mind, set in stone. And yes, she chose the date AFTER knowing my due date and that i plan to nurse.

I feel like she is really not going to be sympathetic about the whole nursing inconvenience thing, she chose to formula feed from day 1 because it seemed yucky and inconvenient and unnecessary to her (baby is now 8 months old). So I doubt she will understand.

Shes also having a reception and music and all that after and seems to think we will be attending fully, but I feel like I will be so tired or sore or uncomfortable and baby will be so tired, how could I ever be there for all of that?

Anyway I'm stressing over it now even though its early, because I think if I decline the whole bridesmaid thing so early it won't be as big of a deal as if I were deciding at the last minute that I couldn't do it.

I feel oddly about her choosing such a crazy date for her wedding after knowing my due date and all:shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls roast in the oven woopp starving we had :sex: twice yesterday wooopp think we will leave it ever other day no till o then 3 days in a row I'm going to do another opk in a bit just holding my wee in now hope it darker than yesterdays x x x


----------



## coral11680

Yeah seems strange using the date so close to your DD. It's really hard to say what you should do and of course its ultimately your decision. You could have baby a week or two early and feel great for the wedding and baby may be ok drinking pumped milk for a few hours while you do all the wedding stuff but thats a big if!! How important is it for you to be a bridesmaid? For me personally I would decline and just be a guest, but I'm not saying you should. Also there is no way she could be upset with you if you do decline as she has put you in a very difficult situation. What does your dh say? :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

hi caz:hi: yummy roast. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## Hopes314

coral11680 said:


> Yeah seems strange using the date so close to your DD. It's really hard to say what you should do and of course its ultimately your decision. You could have baby a week or two early and feel great for the wedding and baby may be ok drinking pumped milk for a few hours while you do all the wedding stuff but thats a big if!! How important is it for you to be a bridesmaid? For me personally I would decline and just be a guest, but I'm not saying you should. Also there is no way she could be upset with you if you do decline as she has put you in a very difficult situation. What does your dh say? :hugs:

DH is so calm about everything, he acts like nothing is a "big deal" EVER. Part of our house could have exploded and he would just say "oh, I guess we will have to deal with that later today, no big deal" So of course when I told him hey this could be a problem, he kinda just said "we'll take care of it."

Personally I dont want to be "taking care of it" by telling her a week before her wedding that I suddenly can't be her bridesmaid! Also, none of my own side of relatives will be there because they dont know her or anything, so if anyone was watching the baby for me it would be my MIL or one of DH's grandparents or something, but its their own daughter/granddaughter's wedding, that seems pretty inappropriate of me to put that on them?

I think the best option would be to tell her that I can't be a bridesmaid because theres too many "ifs" in the mean time and I wouldn't want to say ok and then back out at last minute when things dont turn out perfectly (things NEVER turn out just right!). I'd much rather just be a spectator and take care of baby myself and sit near a door so I can sneak out if baby gets fussy, etc. As for the reception and all, we will just attend what we can I guess.

Will have to wait and think on the whole bottle feeding at like 3 weeks thing. Realistically we dont know if baby will be 6 weeks at that time, or 2 weeks, or somewhere in between, so I feel like that will make a big difference in my decision on that. I know my mom had big troubles because she gave me a pacifier and bottle in the first month of breastfeeding.


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes...ill tell ya :flower: she wants to steal your thunder!!! you with new baby...you gonna get lots of attention, maybe she jelous!!! maybe she knows you "wont" be able to be bridesmaid??....if i were you id say, no...but thats if I WERE YOU...how long do they let you go overdue there, here they can leave you until 42 weeks then arrange an induction, that can take days....if its the same there you might have a few days old baby, and an uncomfortable "fluff".stitches etc.....tell her sooner rather than later.....but like i said this is MY opinion, and prob just being daft and over catious....stupid cabbage:rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

I also can't help but wonder if my SIL is making this difficult on purpose. Admittedly, she did attend my out of state beach wedding 5.5 months pregnant as a bridesmaid, however, my wedding was planned months before her surprise pregnancy came up, and we made it clear to her that she should not feel required to attend. But she acted like she was FORCED and like she was DIEING the whole time (on a beach in 70 degree breezy weather).

But, she really can be a catty person sometimes, and I truly hope that she did not decide on this date in part to "get even" yuck!


----------



## PJ32

hi hopes, agree with MC on this one, I went over 2 weeks with my DS hunny! would tell her sooner than later, sure she will understand.xx


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx PJ and :wave: hope you ok :flower: xxxx
caz:wave: dinner sounds yummy, what time do you want me round? :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

mc :haha: "steal my thunder" lol! i wouldn't put it past her. I think here is the same with the whole 42 week thing for most doctors, although I bet coral would know better since she had babies in the US already.

I am going to tell her I can't be in the wedding. She will probably act sympathetic to me about it, and then go tell her relatives I'm being wimpy about it. But that is ok with me:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

good decision! maybe drop in for the free food and bar afterwards though!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

helllllppppp!!!!! good morning luvs :hugs: i'll go back and read thru everything in a mo, but i'm having a mini freak-out here.... i did an hpt this morning, and i was having a nice bawl b/c i thought for sure bfn. but when i held it up to the light (i know i know...i'm so desperate, it's pathetic...) it looked like there's a line where it's not supposed to be. ???? it looks way over to the left, much farther over at the end of the reaction strip instead of centered. i peeled off the top layer to get a better look and there's deffo a line there, but my problem now is that i don't know if it's a "real" line and the hpt was made defectively or if there's always been color in that spot on the other ones i've taken in the past and i just never noticed it before :cry: posting piccies in a mo....


----------



## pk2of8

dang it...just when everybody signs off......


----------



## mothercabbage

im here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...deep breath!! and post pic calmly...:hugs: wow exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

im here to see the line pk! lol


----------



## caz & bob

mothercabbage said:


> thanx PJ and :wave: hope you ok :flower: xxxx
> caz:wave: dinner sounds yummy, what time do you want me round? :haha:

12 hunnie x x x


----------



## pk2of8

FU******************************************************************************************************************************************

STUPID WEBSITE JUST LOST MY WHOLE POST RIGHT AS I WAS ADDING THE PICTURES!!!!! AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH...... *deep breath* ok...i will repost in a mo after i try to explain it all again....


----------



## mothercabbage

its ok..i have all day pk....just post pics first, then while we check them out, you write out your message xx


----------



## mothercabbage

lovely caz! see you in 10 xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

yay! so glad you girls are still on!! ok.......

this was with a 10miu ic...

the first piccy is with the hpt all together as you would normally see it and you can just barely see the color to the far left of the reaction strip...

the second piccy is with the top layer lifted. the color is at the very end on the left of the reaction strip, and it's very obvious in person. :wacko: there's a very very thin strip of linen (i think that's what it is) that is over the top of the color that makes it harder to see...it just covers over the end of the reaction strip by a mm or so. i picked at it to see if the color was actually on the linen and it's not. it's defo on the reaction strip.

the third piccy is the same as the 2nd one but tweaked to make the color a little more obvious.

my problem is that i don't know if the strip was made defectively, so the color has just shown up in the wrong place or if there has always been color in that place on the other hpt's i used in the past and maybe i just never noticed it before. :cry: and i already threw out my fmu before i held it up to the light b/c i thought there was no point :sad2::cry: help!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00013-20110213-0615-11dpohpt.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 14









IMG00014-20110213-0616-11dpohpt(a).jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 12









IMG00014-20110213-0616-11dpohpt(a)tweaked.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Hopes314

pk i think you should squeeze out a few more drops of pee and go for another test! sometimes its even stronger than fmu. sorry im just impatient lol.


----------



## Hopes314

well im off to nap lol and force husband to nap on his only day offf. will check back later to see how things are! thanks for all the help/opinions on the SIL wedding situation. You guys helped me make the decision that I do feel is best! xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

i was thinking about trying that hopes...don't know if i can :wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

oh, hopes, yes i agree with the girls too. you should probably gently decline, and the earlier the better. i'm sure you could pull it off if you chose to sweetie, but bottom line is you don't know how long your pg will go or how old the baby will be. and in any case, you will still be v v v tired at that point. you'll probably look like you're still about 3-4 months pg (at a minimum...just from what i remember about myself from first pg), but it will be very hard to get the dress size right. of course you can always have it adjusted, but it's such a pain. then there's the breastfeeding issue. tink's right, you'd need something "accessible" whether or not you're in the wedding party. it's just a lot of logistics to figure out. some of my sisters have done it altho not when the baby was quite that little. i did it once while about 6 or 7 months pg for one of my sisters. different situation. i'm sure you'll figure out what's best for you sweetie. sil might be offended, but then like the others said, she probably was just trying to upstage you anyway. :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok pk ive squinted, i think i can see where the 2nd line should be,im not sure where you think you see colour...close to the white tape?i think some dye may have gathered there,not even sure thats where you think you see it....


----------



## pk2of8

i know really all any of you can say is "retest"... :sad1: i'm just so afraid i'm getting myself all worked up over nothing here. it's so much better to have a glimmer of hope than to stare at another glaring :bfn: :cry: (i have not tested again yet)


----------



## mothercabbage

i say get a better test too...maybe a frer..are they 12.5miu like they are here? :dust: and good luck pk..xx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: hopes, ill be joining you in the land of nod soon :haha:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: pk, I think I can see something on the first picture but I am unsure sorry :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

pk i tweeked a bit, i can see where the 2nd line should be.....maybe the anti strip or maybe an early bfp......tweeking not too good but i can deffo see "something" i have a poorly,and hungry DS so i have to nip off for a bit but hope i made what i see a little more obvious..xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00014-20110213-0616-11dpohpt(a).jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pk2of8

yes mc i agree...that's my problem is i don't know if that's just where the dye has pooled or if it's defective. i do have an frer but i'm stingy with those and don't like to "waste" them. maybe i'll use it. ugh. i hate this. :hugs:

thank you damita :hugs:

here's another pic to show where i see the color.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00014-20110213-0616-11dpohpt(a)tweaked2.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pk2of8

can u post it mc? i'm sorry...u go take care of your ds...poor little thing all stopped up. makes you feel terrible. :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

when you look at my tweeked pic, if you tilt screen back slightly ...its quite obvious......


----------



## mothercabbage

sorry pk i forgot to attatch...its there now..:dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

that's ok mc. thank you luv :hugs: yes i do see it...i think we're looking at the same thing???


----------



## mothercabbage

dont know how to put markers on the pic like you did...copy into paint??


----------



## pk2of8

paint would probably work. open with paint and edit i guess?? i did it through a picture program i have.


----------



## mothercabbage

i tried, but the image is tiny now, i give up...but where i see the 2nd line is where the 2nd line is most of the time in relation to the control line.....test again tomorrow for deffo:thumbup: best of luck, gotta go fix lunch for connor n chloe now xxx be back later xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

i was able to pee again. urine was not very concentrated but i'm doing another 10miu ic and a 25miu $store. both looking bfn. it's nothing girls :cry:


----------



## PJ32

quick sneeky peek, I think I can see something on piccie 2. right back to stalking (still at work)


----------



## PJ32

Hi MC :wave:


----------



## caz & bob

well girls here's my opk yesterday and today's woopp ovulating :sex: is on the card for then next 3 day wooppppp
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0125.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PJ32

go eggy catching chick xx


----------



## pk2of8

yay caz :happydance: sounds like you're right on with bd'ing hun :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

frer also bfn :cry: i feel like such an idiot. mostly b/c i keep looking for answers and hope too. there's no color ANYwhere on the 2nd 10miu ic so no question about it, but you can very clearly see it on the first one. UUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHHH. :sad2:


----------



## PJ32

ooops is that the time, I'm off home yay. 

PK - I look forward to an update if i don't get chance to log on later good luck

Caz - have fun girl xx

MC - Have a lovely sunday :coffee:

Bye :wave:


----------



## pk2of8

well i guess i will sign off girls. i've got to get the kids ready for church. :hugs: thank u for helping this morning.


----------



## mothercabbage

oh poo pk.....hang in there maybe urine wasnt strong enough? hope af dont show! FXd tightly for you xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon everyone didnt go Durham cos i woke to a banging headache and full of a cold, havnt read back but will do.. there's bloody loads :dohh:.

If you got a cold or ill do you have to amend your chart or something? :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

:shrug: no idea poppy, i think there is an "illness" box you can check? xx


----------



## poppy666

Yep MC just clicked illness one b/c my temp is unusually high for this stage but will be the head cold ive got...

PKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK you gotta test again tomorrow.... need at least one bfp this month :haha: sending you buckets of :dust::dust::dust: I did go try find one of mine from other day to see if there is a dye line near where your line is, but cant find any :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> and i woke up at a lovely 5am and here i am. hm.
> 
> so question for you ladiess. my SIL just set a date for her wedding (they have issues theyve been sorting for ages and we never thought theyd actually get married, let alone dump it all on us NOW!?) anyway, yesterday she told us that she set the date for September 18th 2011... and she expects me to be her bridesmaid (she was my bridesmaid in my wedding last year). September 18th is 3 weeks after my due date and she has known that. I definitely intend to breastfeed. Is it even possible to be a bridesmaid in a longgg catholic wedding, and bring a 3 week old who is nursing? And shes talking about us going to try on and size dresses and stuff, obviously that is impossible for me right now right? How will I know what size I will be 3 weeks after giving birth? Also, she expects husband to be an usher so its not like he can take care of the 3 week old baby.
> 
> Suggestions?

If it was me id just say im very honoured to be asked, but ask her to have someone on standby b/c you dont know what your circumstances will be, you could go over by 2wks if your consultant allows it ( A lot of 1st babies dont like coming early) The fitting of bridesmaid dress may become a problem :shrug: basically that close to your due date anything could crop up.... But thats just something id do. Im chief bridesmaid for my friend this year sometime she's thinking end of June, but she's fully aware im TTC and ive already said if i become PG in next few months i will step down as bridesmaid cos i'll have a growing bump by then n i wont feel right or comfortable doing it x


----------



## poppy666

PK and Hopes yes i read about female spermies being slower swimmers too, think im just scared if i dont dtd 2 days prior to 0v i wont catch the eggy for some daft reason lol :haha:

But i guess i could try it out this cycle and if i dont catch eggy with holding off just take the risk of another boy dtd on Ov day next cycle :dohh: but saying that there was a thread on 2nd tri when i was PG before and some were expecting both sex's who had dtd on Ov day :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh blimy, missed it all!

Sorry PK, but if you have a BFP brewing it will be there tomorrow, try and keep busy today and try again tomorrow. My FRER didn't show up till 11DPO and that was implanting quite early at 6DPO :hugs: I see what your talking about on the 1st test, but I have also seen that sort of line on a defective test :( Having said that I see a hint of a line where the line should be, so I still got my hopes up for you. :dust: for your test tomorrow x

back later to catch up on everything else :hugs: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Coral- I will change it so you can see that chart as well then let you know so you can try again, thanks for trying though! :hugs: Aww your OH is sweet bless him :D
MC- Nice to see your OH is happy with whichever you have :wohoo: Mine is happy with either but would prefer a little girl :shrug: I have always wanted a girl but recently I want a boy :haha: so its also good with me whichever :D Hope connor feels better soon :hugs:
Hopes- I think not being in the service is probably the best decision hun :hugs: you wouldnt be able to get a dress till like a week before anyway so if you decide you can in the mean time that would be okay too :thumbup:
PK- You still have plenty of time for bfp hun :hugs: just wait a few days and test again, your definitely not out yet and if that was implanation cramping last night then you will have to wait a few days to get a hcg reading anyway :)
Caz- :happydance: Yay! For +OPK :happdance:
Hey- Tink & PJ + any other dingdongs I havent noticed online :hugs: 
AFM- I am such an idiot! I set my alarm for 6.30 this morning so I could wake up do temp go back to sleep so then its set early so would definitely have been asleep for 3 hours well I woke up at about 9.30 am and did temp and was annoyed that OH must have turned alarm off without waking me came downstairs and moaned at him and he said he didnt touch it.. just look on phone and I set it for 6.30pm :blush: :haha: 
Took 40mg of soy last night and going to take 80mg tonight
Dexter had stopped screaming through the whole night :D whenever he cries I always wake up and he was crying through the whole night and everyone was getting a bit sleep deprived but SIL has stopped breastfeeding and gone onto formula so now he is getting full up he sleeps all day and night and cries every 4 hours for 2oz of formula which he take 1 hour to take :) but its all good especially cause now I get to feed him :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon my little Soy buddy :haha: my turn tomorrow night 'gulp' :wacko: Worse thing with a newborn is being sleep deprived lol... korben use to have 2oz and we took turns to feed him, but it took an hour to get that down him by the time you went to sleep you was awake again giving the next feed :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Almost forgot Coral, i did your avatar, although I wont be upset if you save it till another time cause you have your gorgeous 4d pic on there :)
 



Attached Files:







Coral avatar.jpg
File size: 108.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Lupine :hugs:

Currently got whacking headache, so keeping off comp for a bit. Prob be on in a little while x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww tink :hugs: hope you feel better soon! 
Poppy yep its your turn tomorrow :wacko: :hugs: it will be okay all :thumbup:
SIL is lucky she has me, OH, her OH and my MIL helping her with the night feeds etc and all day so she can sleep :thumbup:

xxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: thanks tink I love the avatar, you are a clever girlie! :haha: I will put it up soon just need to save to my comp as I'm on ipad at the mo. Will keep my 3d pic up for a bit longer though.
Well, guess what I have the stomach bug now :cry: been feeling a bit sick on and off today and went to Costco with the family. Just got back and all the way home I was feeling like I was going to throw up. Got in the house and had to run to the toilet to throw up my lunch :( tink maybe we should change our lunch date to another day this week, I prob wont be up to lunch and don't want to spread my lurgies to you. X


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Lupine, she's one LUCKY gal :) how nice to have you all supporting her. Awww that baby is lucky too, so nice your family is close like that. Shame she couldn't continue breastfeeding though, would be about now where she would have enough milk to feed a creche :haha: Don't get me wrong, I'm not anti bottle at all, I mix fed all mine except my first from day one. She wouldn't be able to hand baby over so much though, think mine were attached to my tit for weeks until they would let up for more than an hour :rofl: I just layed there like a cow being milked and had DH run round after me :rofl: Don't worry bour your temp hun, to be honest the ones right at the beginning of your cycle matter the least x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh poor you :( :hugs: sick bugs are horrible without being preggo. Don't worry bout tomorrow, I'm free more or less all week so wait till you feel better eh? I like Ryan's face :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Making your avatar made me wonder about why we have called ourselves what we have? My mum and dad called me Tinkerbell as a child, cause I was cute and fairly-like but also a little tinker :haha: Its my sentimental way of remembering them (both in heaven) :) x


----------



## coral11680

Thanks tink, yeah I'm free all week also so would rather enjoy the grub :haha:
Thats lovely that u were called tinkerbell by your mum and dad and sad you don't have them around still :hugs: my dad used to call me Lou Lou bell:haha:
You know why I'm Coral right? Just my middle name. X


----------



## coral11680

Oh and my dad now still calls me his little angel sometimes :blush: :haha: prob because I'm his only daughter. He has my brother and 2 other sons with another woman(long story I can bore u with one day)!


----------



## mothercabbage

awww tink:hugs:
coral i think i got that tummy bug too...i feel sick as a shit bag today!! and got wind/tummy cramps..ouch!...poor connor has been ill all day and now me...cant wait for OH to come home,relieve the pressure of looking after a poorly LO.....you cancelling your dinner date tomorrow girls?? xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No I didn't, but its nice. Bout the only scenareo I could come up with was some kind of under the sea thing. Was amusing doing a google image search to find a pic to work with, using the phrase "pregnant mermaid" :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe...babydream...where are ya?! xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww I was a daddies girl too :haha: Lou Lou bell :awww: yes spout off your life story some time, be fun :haha: I'm nosey and like hearing about peoples lives so I'll be in my elemant :haha:

Your feeling ill also MC? :hugs: bad enough looking after poorly LO's without feeling rotton yourself. FX DH gets in on time to give you a break. Wish you both better. Yes Coral is blowing me out :cry:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: tink.
Mc its shite isn't it


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

So why 'mothercabbage' ? :)


----------



## lupinerainbow

Coral & MC- Hope you get better soon lovelies, must be awful looking after poorly children especially when your ill and pregnant as well! :hugs:
I'm LupineRainbow because Lupine- Canis Lupus is the latin name for wolf and i love wolves. Rainbow because it was first thing that randomly came into my head :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

MC hope you & connor get better soon :hugs:

Tink love Coral's avatar i darnt ask you to make me one dont wanna jinx anything lol... This af getting quite heavy now so im really glad, was only light yesterday and thought i was only going to have a day or two of af which i wouldnt of liked :happydance:

Edited Sorry coral just read back, get better soon too lovely xx


----------



## mothercabbage

yep coral its the pits....feel like crap!
mothercabbage...b/c cabbage was an old school nik name....kids thought cabbage sounded like cammiss...my surname...and im a mother so...mothercabbage....:haha: daft i know but im not good with user names...always cabbage,but that was already taken on here...:growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

im sure i have explained that before...dejavu??


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> MC hope you & connor get better soon :hugs:
> 
> Tink love Coral's avatar i darnt ask you to make me one dont wanna jinx anything lol... This af getting quite heavy now so im really glad, was only light yesterday and thought i was only going to have a day or two of af which i wouldnt of liked :happydance:
> 
> Edited Sorry coral just read back, get better soon too lovely xx

did you manage to get them tabs in black box poppy? glad af here properly for you...and hope it fecks off soon too!! sounds silly but you get what i mean :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

LOL yeah get what you mean... no OH forgot after footy to go get me some, but cramps wasnt too bad late afternoon so manage on Paracetamol and Ibuprofen..


----------



## babydream

Good evening girls,

Sorry MC, had a tense day with DH and couldn't get online. All okay now. Sorry you sick and conz unwell too, not a good combination but Stevie should be home soon. xxxx

PK, i love reading your posts, they sound so sophisticated lol Some words are tricky for me but hey all makes sense. I really hope that test shows a beginning of a bfp for you hunni, should find out in a few days. fx

Poppy and Lupine, gl with soy this cycle, sounds like you have your plan all spread out lol fx Sorry you not feeling well pops. 

Hopes, i'd actually be furious if my close relative put the wedding date around the birth of my child, i think it's simply taking the piss and even asking to be bridesmaid. Sorry to be harsh but it's my opinion. 

Coral, your dh is so sweet, wish mine was so involved and chuffed even for ttc. No chance there haha. Hope kids okay and you get better soon too.

Tink, your parents knew exactly what you were and i don't think they could have found a better name for you. Tinkerbell is sweet and sincere and purely innocent, and yes fairy-like. Exactly who you are. Hope you're coping with pain and stuff xxxhugsxxxx

Damita, you found your bbt????? lol xx

Phoebe, hope you're okay hunni, you not still sad are you??? come on girlie cheer up we are here for you. xxxx

Hi everyone else, hope all having a good weekend. 

Asfm, temps still good although i've not been sleeping well at all for the last few nights. Very hot still. Actually temps are so consistent that i'm wondering if bbt's buttery needs to get changed. I had an af-like heavy feeling in my tummy this morning but it eased. Little twinges going on though, no sore bbs or big appetite today. The suspense is killing me, i just wanna know. One day i think we done it and the next day i'm negative about it. Aargghhh

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Babydream your temps look really good im watching now for a dip then get excited lol not that everyone gets one, but nice and exciting when you see one :hugs: gl xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

This is chart i need to be looked at.. not sure if this link will work though :shrug:
EDIT- :dohh: forgot to add link :haha: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2010-07-21

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Cant see it LR dont know if its something im doing wrong :shrug:


----------



## Damita

No booo :cry: it's got to be here somewhere..

I won't be around till Wednesday eve I'm off to help my friend move house :)


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- thanks for trying, i was trying to make it show on home page which you can see if you click on ticker but it isn't working :( so maybe i should just give up :shrug: will temp this cycle and you can see my strange temps then :dohh: 
Damita- Aww i'm sure you will find it somewhere just try to remember where it was last then search that area! Goodluck with helping friend with moving house, that will be tiring deffo not looking forward to moving :dohh: 

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LR i think its cos you dont have it on 'sharing' as when i click on your ticker ive no access to view?? x


----------



## lupinerainbow

poppy666 said:


> LR i think its cos you dont have it on 'sharing' as when i click on your ticker ive no access to view?? x

TINK CAN YOU HELP WITH CHART PLEASE WHEN YOUR NEXT ON? :hugs: i don't have a clue :dohh:

Poor little dexter not done poo for 3 days he keeps straining and crying and had a couple of little marks in his nappy but it seems to be really hurting him, can you think of any way to help? He has had a bath and put vaseline on his bum :haha:

xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

You could try clicking on Home Page Setup which is above your calender. It will give you the web address that your chart is shared at. If you remake your ticker it should work? x

Damita, have you used it anywhere other than in bed? I used to find mine in my pillow case, in between the bed and mattress etc.... x


----------



## poppy666

I had to give korben a TINY bit of warm water with 1 grain of sugar in it, it
works x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine, boiled water cooled down honey. If you have no luck with your chart let me know x


----------



## poppy666

WOW Its quiet in here tonight :haha: Damita found that thermometer yet?

Geeezzz wish this head cold would piddle off now really dont wanna be run down heading towards ovulation week :growlmad: not bothered how ill i am i DTD :haha:

Nearly 41 next Month :blush: so gotta get my skates on :dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

Aww sorry to hear so many of you are sick, fortunately we will be out of this icky season soon enough. Hope you feel better quick though, must be hard especially with kids to take care of or being pregnant!

PK i will be looking tomorrow to see if you have any sort of update on your testing situation. fxx!

poppy-i know what you mean about being kinda afraid to NOT bd close to ov to try for girl, it seems like the closer to ov the more likely conception right? (I personally feel like half the reason I am thinking I have a boy in there is because the only day we bd'd was the day of ov.. i guess if i turn out with a girl then we will know the theory is hardly accurate:haha:) although i know they say "sperm can live up to 5 days in there" it seems crazy!! Will be interested if you try it though!


----------



## Damita

Nooo still not found the damn thing, bet the cats have stolen it!


----------



## Hopes314

damita im nto sure what youre looking for but no doubt it was the cats hah, our cats steal EVERYTHING that is small enough for them to budge.


Past few days I've been having some lower belly "pains" particularly when I move around. Is it just because things are stretching? I don't really know what it feels like, just little pokes here and there that dont feel great I guess. And my favorite question.. "am i normal?" :) Also, woke up Sunday morning with a little bump! Husband and I got out of bed and he said "what did you EAT?!" gosh. hah. I'll post a pic in a bit when I can drag myself downstairs! Staying up this am to help husband get ready for work and his drs appt and stuff. yum.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Awwww who's in the mood for luuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrveee :haha: Hoping everyone is feeling better again today. MC, Coral, Popsy hope your all better :hugs: Phoebe honey, wish you would post even if it was to say you feel crappy :hugs: wanna be there for you honey x

Damita, hope friends move goes ok and you find your themometer! x

Lupine, has bubba popped? x

PK, sorry what with my headache I never properly replied to you yesterday :hugs: Missing you here, and thanks for your responsible proposal regarding problems on the thread. Very sensible I think, thanks for your input! Glad you have had enough work coming in and things with DH have been better. :dust: for today's test honey x

Anybody got anything/doing anything nice today for vallentines? x


----------



## Hopes314

dh works all day and wont be home until 10pm so we did our valentines day stuff sunday (we baked a cake and drew all over it lol) Buuut.. valentines day is no big deal to us becauseeee.. our one year wedding anniversary is feb 20th! So we're gonna focus on that day since its a sunday and he will actually be around lol. what are you doing for vday tink?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh I almost forgot, regarding the :spermy: and gender. I BDed 2 days before O, on O day, and the day after, and I have a girlie. We also did every other day in the lead up to O. I knew about the gender advice for :sex: but just wanted a BFP :haha: So I guess my secret was plenty of BDing full stop, I think it must have helped that I used soft cups and concieve plus, all helping out those fat sluggish female sperm lol Also as I had BD'd quite a lot before O so would have had some girl's waiting for eggy.

Did you get your chart sorted Lupine? x


----------



## babydream

Good morning girls,

Wow it's Valentine's Day! Happy Valentine's Day all! I'm not a big fan personally but dh took me out to Harvester for a meal last night and that's enough for me. 

Hope everyone is feeling better today. Tink your head is okay? Hopes take it easy hunni, hope it's nothing serious. 

Well, girls, i'm absolutely and utterly shattered. I have not had a good night sleep for days now and i'm not feeling good about it. Last night i couldn't get to sleep till around 2am and i was up every hour afterwards. I gave up at 6am. I took my temp and it'll all messed up now. I usually take it at 7am but i took it at 6.05 and it was 36.54C (below coverline), but i used the adjuster and it went to 36.64C (above coverline but still low compare to other days). I don't know if i should put it into ff or just leave it out. What do you think Tink and Coral???

I also need to go for my progesterone test today, but i called my gp a week ago and already was fully booked for today so i need to go to hossy and queue at pathology. Ha! That will be fun. Anyway, i need to do it so no other choise. 

Hope you all have a good day xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Hopes :hugs: awww how long will it be Sunday?

Me? DH works early in the morning, he got up and hour before a decorated the living room with I love you balloons, left a vase of red roses, card, and a large heart shaped tin full of all my fav sweets I've been craving :haha: He will be back from the school run in 30 mins to cook me breakfast. Tonight we are doing our usual V day thing, kids go upstairs to bed early with a film, and we take it in turns each year to cook dinner - my turn this year. x


----------



## Hopes314

babydream i'd put your temps into your chart but you can type little notes in there to yourself mentioning why your temp might be a little crazy. i put notes ALLLL through my charts including symptoms and all that, and it was fun to go back and compare, say, 5dpo from one cycle to 5dpo from another lol. also when my temps were crazy i would just put them in anyway and make a note of why crazy. but ive heard the temp adjuster thing can be fairly accurate if the time is not TOO far off


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh missed the bit about your pains Hopes. What do they feel like ? I'm pretty sure they are 'growing' twinges, or what they call round ligament pain. They are mainly when you move, and can be very sharp or ache but nothing like period type pains. Its the cramping period pains that you need to be concerned with. All your ligaments and things are relaxing and giving way for the growing baby and accommodating the organs that are being pushed away. x


----------



## Hopes314

aww tink you guys go all out for valentines day, how fun! and february 20th will only be... 1 year since our wedding lol. but still exciting! i think we are just going to go out to dinner and then have dessert after. nothing crazyy.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream :hugs: don't worry bout the temp, put it in. It may have naturally been low this morning anyway, I had a dip at 6DPO..... (Implatation ;)) If it was indeed due to implantation tomorrows should rise again, you could do what Hopes said to make a note that it might not be accurate. FX! mmmmmm yummy harvester :) I haven't been to one in ages! I love the salad, could eat that right now :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Happy Valentine's Day :flower:

Babydream glad im not the only one that dont really celebrate it, personally i think its over-rated and too commercialised blahhhhhhhhhhhhh, but the odd bunch of flowers is acceptable :haha:

Sorry to hear your having disturbed sleep sweetie :hugs:

OH in Germany till Thurseday so i guess i get my cuddles & snogs off korben today :kiss:

PK testing today? :dust::dust::dust:

Tink dont think id risk not dtd near ov time lol may just leave the actual ov day out, but dtd 3 days prior and maybe day after if OH home that night x

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Hopes314

mmm salad! now is the part where you guys talk about food and then i want to eat everything! lol tink i am STILL on a mint chocolate chip ice cream binge!

and about the pains, it seems to be what you are describing about the "twinges" or something, its nothing like period cramps, and its definitely when i move around. ive heard of round ligament pains but i thought that was something that occurred further along. i know nothing about babies and pregnancy it seems! lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

We don't go all out, but I do love Vallentines day! Even as a kid I celebrated with my parents, we decorated the house and gave each other cards. I try to do things with mine also, so will be making Valentine's biscuits today. Last year I did a chocolate fountain with them, think there's photos on Facebook :haha: I'm a soppy sod :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Chocolate fountain sounds amazing 'worth the banging migraine' :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

mmm tink chocolate fountain! (and you do too go all out lol, balloons and flowers and breakfast AND dinner!) going to ask dh why i cant have a chocolate fountain :) haha


----------



## babydream

Wow, Tink your dh is ace for doing all that for you. I wish mine did, maybe i'd appreciate this day more. *sigh* Enjoy every minute of it hunni xx

Hi popsy, just b'd as much as you can and feel like it. Can't be easy with dh away a lot. My father is a truck driver has been in all his life. He left us when i was ten but i still remember my mum and i missed him so much when he was away sometimes up to a week and only was home for weekends if. 

I'll put my adjusted temp in ff girls, cheers for the help, i'll just make a note of it. I don't know what to do about sleeping, i tried lavender oil on my pillow but didn't help.

Edited: Tink, the highlight of Harvester for me is Rocky Horror (sponge with hot choclate sauce topped with vanilla icecream and whipped cream) mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I agree Pops, too commercialised as is with every other holiday, but a good opotunity to spreeeeed the luuuuuurrrrrveeee :haha: enjoy your hugs n kisses from Korben :awww: x

Hopes, the hormone Relaxin starts being produced from 2 weeks. Its responsible for this relaxing of all the ligaments, and the idea is it allows the pevic bones to separate making room for your growing baby. Its not to do with your bladder is it? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=143284&id=689163378&l=f43dd78674

Yeah ok, I guess we do go all out :haha: Don't ever spend much though, (roses are from Tesco £5) He left price tag on :haha: But yes I know how lucky I am to be made a fuss off. He may not be very interested in the baby stuff but he is a romantic so I'll let him off. I know he will be an amazing dad one little princess gets here so not worried that he wont go baby shopping with me etc x


----------



## poppy666

Yes Babydream it can be very lonely being with someone who works away all the time and very hard to maintain a relationship, we've certainly had our moments, but we been togethor 18yrs this August so we doing something right lol not that i'll ever get married again tho cos i think it would ruin it now x


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies

Babyd yeah I agree put your adjusted temp in anyway, one day off isn't a big deal although would be nice if it was implantation! Hope you don't have to wait too long at the hospital.

Tink you are a lucky lucky girl, I just got a card :( doesnt bother me though really never do much usually just another day for me. Sorry I cancelled our valentines lunch and ruined your romantic plans :haha: I havent eaten since my lunch came up yesterday and still feel nauseous but havent been sick since about 8pm last night. Fingers crossed its leaving. Then maybe we can do lunch tomorrow?

Hopes I get those pains too that tink was mentioning just everything stretching you are normal :haha:

PK good luck and :dust: for testing hun.

Poppy I wasnt sure when I was going to O as I didnt get a positive the month I conceived so just did what I thought, and I wasn't trying to gender sway. Just happened that I bd-ed 3 days leading to O but not on O day. Didnt bd after either. Of course used conceive plus everytime.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Posy yes worth the banging migrane :haha: 

BD, try and have a busy day, but wind down for bed tonight. I have a LOT of trouble sleeping, I have to wind down every night. Come an hour before you want to sleep turn off the TV, and get bored...have a warm drink, get washed and cosy in your PJ's, read a little etc. Mindless boring lazyness. I think a lot of the problem is having different sleep/wake times because of your job, FX you get a decent sleep tonight, insomnia is horrible! :hugs: x

Right gotta get dressed and have breakfast before My DR app (my illness specialist not preg doc) x


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I agree Pops, too commercialised as is with every other holiday, but a good opotunity to spreeeeed the luuuuuurrrrrveeee :haha: enjoy your hugs n kisses from Korben :awww: x
> 
> Hopes, the hormone Relaxin starts being produced from 2 weeks. Its responsible for this relaxing of all the ligaments, and the idea is it allows the pevic bones to separate making room for your growing baby. Its not to do with your bladder is it? x

nope not my bladder, i pay close attention to that because i get frequent bladder infections and i like to catch them earlyyy so its not SO miserable:dohh:

it just seems like everything is reallyyy tight. it even LOOKS tight. lol. so i assume its jsut things growing. but had to check, because we all know my current doctor wont call me back even if i have an emergency like hives, bleeding, excessive vomiting, etc:haha: (will consider myself "switched" to new doc once i go for 1st appt, in mean time it seems odd to call them about things when they dont have any of my medical history. hm.)


----------



## poppy666

Cya later Tink n see you when your back from doc's xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coral, glad your feeling a bit better honey. Yes tomorrow's fine, just see how you feel and we can just decide late notice, cause apart from lunch with you I'm planning on lots of cleaning and organising indoors x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I wouldn't worry too much then Hopes, a little mild pain is normal, but anything more persistent get checked out :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Morning Coral glad your a bit better today, but you need to try eat something today missy x

I may go get some softcups for next weekend too n try them x


----------



## Hopes314

poppy are you doing soy this cycle or what did you decide?


----------



## poppy666

Yep start Soy tonight 'scary' :haha: fx taking it CD3-7 just gives me one mature eggy.......

Also concieve+ and will buy some softcups off amazon this week, hope i dont struggle putting it in tho.


----------



## Hopes314

have you ever used the softcups for af or anything? I hadn't so when I bought them it was a very NEW experience lol! I 'practiced' a few times before 'the big game' lol! if youve checked your cervix before or anything like that, softcups arent so intimidating, i doubt you'll have too much trouble with them. hardest thing for me was finding an easy position to put the cup in lol (esp because cup was 'full', as we used them for insemination often!) for me it was easiest to insert it semi-laying down in bed lol. oh the things we do!!


----------



## poppy666

Never used them and i have visions of it being very messy once we dtd trying to insert it in :haha: but gotta be done ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww lol


----------



## coral11680

I never tried them I just laid with my bum up a bit then went to sleep. Sounds like it would be messy but worth a try isn't it. 
Where's cabbage this morning?


----------



## mothercabbage

here miss...read the posts i missed then went for toast...i feel a bit better but still a bit crappy,hows you today cozza?:hugs:
happy V day to all..:kiss::hugs: hope you all got spoilt:happydance:
hopes i get what you mean with the aches n pains...im the same...must be normal if we both the same..we practically the same weeks preg....:hugs:
tink...awww lovin the pics on FB of Vday :hugs:
phoebe...where is ya dum dum?:hugs:
babydream...have fun at hossy...hope you not got a big wait :hugs:
all other dingdongs :wave: n :hug:
asfm...feel crappy...connor had me up with calpol and tissues all night....:awww: poor baby, looks like another afternoon snooze later....feel very emotionally unstable today...coud cry at the drop of a hat, mybe all the romance in the air:shrug: anyway, hope you all have a nice day xx


----------



## poppy666

MC declaring her un-dying love to hubby on facebook :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## Hopes314

yay mc you always make me feel normal because we seem to have a lot of the same stuff going on at the same time! lol (not that im happy your belly is pain-ey, of course!)


----------



## coral11680

Still feeling shite mc, thanks for asking, just made myself a slice of toast and hope to keep it down! Fingers crossed. awww big :hugs: sweetie, I know what you mean though. Xx


----------



## poppy666

Awww MC try get your head down later :hugs: korben just attacked the babywipes they alllllllllllllllllllllllll over :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Oh and poor Connor :awww:


----------



## coral11680

:haha:@ korben


----------



## coral11680

Got all that to look forward to again!


----------



## mothercabbage

hahhahahha connor did that to me the other day a full pack....evacuated from pack!! :yipee: i just loooove it when the little poops do that!!!!
thanx for the sympathy cozza! :hugs: hope you manage to keep toast down x


----------



## Hopes314

coral hope you feel better, gosh you are all just sharing your little computer germs! are your kids still pretty sick?


----------



## mothercabbage

preg head hopes on facebook pmsl......:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

connor seems worse on a night, all bunged up and snotty, temperature and just wont sleep....during the day he is..... :wohoo:<-----connor.....:dohh:<----me


----------



## coral11680

My kids are fine now and back to school today :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

I have to take him bathroom with me lately cos he puts everything in his mouth n gives me heart attack.... and he's got a fettish of putting his hand down toilet to play with the water whilst im trying to get sorted :growlmad: bloody nightmare :dohh:

Awww hope Connor gets well soon i hate it when Korben ill cos of the constant moaning,crying and wanting picked up all the time i cant get owt done x


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> preg head hopes on facebook pmsl......:haha:

alright LOOK mc:haha: nobody ever gave me all the top secret facebook codes that you got!


----------



## mothercabbage

hahahhahaha i had to ask a mate how to tag too..so dont worry, at least you know now chicken!! :haha:...
poppy.....your not too far away? maybe i bring connor over for a playdate,at night!!:rofl: see how you get on with 2 whilst trying to get things done..i get sweet F A done until connor goes to sleep on an afternoon....:growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

Ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm NOT ON YOUR NELLY :haha: ive been there with the eldest 3 boys im surprised i wasnt sectioned :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww was just getting him ready too....such a shame to let poor connor down like that,shame on you poppy!!! :haha: :rofl: i still dont know how you managed having babies so close together...your brave!!! xx


----------



## poppy666

You got it to come missy pmsl just go with the flow and plenty of pain killers :haha:

Right gonna go make some cheese on toast with salad cream nom nom, cya all later x


----------



## Hopes314

coral do ukers eat jello? whats the equivalent of that there? lol


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy xx


----------



## mothercabbage

its jelly!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol and your jelly is our jam!! pmsl...confused.com


----------



## Hopes314

ok jello is like... dessert. heres a link to a picture.. 

https://brands.kraftfoods.com/jello/products/gelatin/


----------



## coral11680

Yes hopes we have jello but call it jelly like cabbage said.


----------



## Hopes314

if jelly is jello then what do you put on toast? whoo confused.


----------



## Hopes314

oh. jam. duh. need to go back to sleep maybe lol.


----------



## coral11680

:haha: u probably should you haven't been sleeping well have you?


----------



## mothercabbage

told you hopes...i learnt it off tv.....:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

cozza....do your BBS still hurt? mine were very sore at first but over the last few days they getting better,just slightly tender now...with sickness going too im paranoid......:wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes how are your :holly:


----------



## poppy666

Dont be paranoid MC i believe the placenta takes over after 9wks plus so your symptoms will disappear soon, think my bbs with korben settled around 13wks :thumbup:


----------



## babydream

Hi all, i'm back, waited longer for the request form at GP then for the test itself in hossy :wacko:

Wow you girls went nuts on facebook. Poppy i used softcups, tricky but Tink and i discovered the easy way. Let us know if you have troubles with it. 

MC, sorry you and conz still feeling unwell but you seem to be in a good spirit and soooo in love :winkwink:

I feel lunchtime is near, what should i have?? hmmmm :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx poppy, just had a look online and most say its "normal" so ill stop being paranoid :hugs:
babydream...yes i have to be ok even when ill...lord knows what the house n the kids would look like if i went on strike! :haha: how was the hossy?


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies.

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Back from Drs :wave:

Coral, FX that's all the sickness done with now, did you keep your toast down? x

MC :dust: not baby dust, that's Tinks get better dust :haha: here's some more for Coral :dust: :haha:

Hey babydream! bloody test ;) :haha: FX you don't need it anyway :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Happy Valentines day China! x


----------



## coral11680

Hi china, happy valentines day!

Hi Tink did keep my toast down but feel sick and have a headache. Was just having a snooze on the couch for a while then delivery man woke me up:growlmad:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and yes Babydream, we have a 'technique' going with the soft cups :haha: I think I have explained it on here in graphic detail :haha: Worth a try for sure, I used to put conceive plus in the soft cup to help the swimmers. x

Coral, I hate it when that happens. DH says that's why you should go to bed and unplug the phone if you want a decent day sleep. I never listen and always conk out on the sofa to be rudly awoken by someone at the door, or post flying through grrrrrr


----------



## poppy666

Happy Valentines day too CG :flower:

Tink explain in detail again im not going back 100's pages :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok girls...a free hpt...try it if you are preg too!!!! its funny i got preg with a boy,brown hair n eyes, weighing in at 12lb 16oz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....and dad...bill clinton
https://www.thepregnancytester.com/


----------



## coral11680

Confused.com mc :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yep me too coral i was waiting for someone else to ask :haha:


----------



## poppy666

I got one for you but not done it myself yet x

https://planning.thebump.com/baby-morpher


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok here's the gorey details :haha: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/440678-soft-cups-help-please-2.html


----------



## coral11680

MC how do I find out the father of my baby then? :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and MC my boobs stopped hurting so much at 12 weeks. What's this test were talking about? x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh thanks Tink ive saved it to my favourites :haha: will let you know how i get on lol


----------



## coral11680

oh my boobs are a little sore at nipple area but no where else havent been since about 10wks or so I think


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops :haha: ok, well i know when I first brought them I wanted a blow by blow account of what you had to do with them :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

https://www.thepregnancytester.com/


----------



## poppy666

Well im certainly not letting OH try helping thats for sure.. softcups or concieve plus.


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: 
I'm pregnant with a boy, 10lbs 8oz, red hair, green eyes and father is Michael Jackson ewww


----------



## coral11680

off to get kids now be back soon. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I have a girl 11lb 14 oz brown hair, grey eyes, and the daddy is my neigbours kid (who is hopefully 18) :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wave: see you soon Coral x


----------



## poppy666

Im having a baby girl even though im on CD3 :haha:, 16 lbs, 4 oz and have blonde hair and hazel eyes... father The mail man :dohh:

16 lbs, 4 oz??? wouldnt be coming out the normal way i tell ya :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Just done that Morphing test i posted link for and this is how my girl and boy is ment to look like from me & OH.. hmmmm dont think he looks like Korben :haha:
 



Attached Files:







TK_BabyMorpher_145803_Baby.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 2









TK_BabyMorpher_145802_Baby.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## coral11680

I tried doing that the bump morph ting but it didnt work


----------



## poppy666

Oh dont know why then :wacko: load of rubbish anyways lol


----------



## phoebe

HEY U GUYSSSSSSSSSSS!!! XXXX:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:

MERRY VALENTINES DAY XXXXX
:flower::kiss::hugs::friends::kiss::hugs:

Hi my lovelies,
How have we all been?? Sorry to hear ur feeling crook Coral, get well soon lovely xxx Poppy Hows u? hope af isnt giving u too much jip xxx Mother dum-dum sorry to hear Connor's been poorly, hope he's better soon xxx Aloha Tink, thats lovely about ur nickname, so sweet and i echo BD's words too xxx BabyDream hmmmmmmmmmm i lurve harvester, glad u had a nice time xxx China, howdy chicklet, hope alls good with u sweetness xxx Lupes ur SIL is a lucky girl to have u around, must great to get all the extra snuggles xxx Hi Damita hope ur well and find that bbt asap xxx Caz fxd u catch that eggy lovely xxx Hopes i tend to get those aches too, think its l/o growing and everything being moved to make room xxx Hope i havent missed anyone but if so hope all is well with u all and big hugs from moi xxxx

Apologies for going M.I.A, Wasnt intentional. Went round the outlaws for a big family dinner, which was bally scrummy btw. I am feeling fine apologies for the other day, when my black dog kicks in i do tend to hide and lick my wounds. But i am much betterer now. Have been having a ruthless day black sacking and getting rid of junk, old clothes and clearing out the attic. Trying to make room for all the :baby: stuff. But tbh it dont look any different :haha::haha: even though O/h will prob haveto do 2 tip runs tonight :haha::haha:xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phebley!!!!!!!! :hugs: :hug: :hugs:!!!!!!!!!

Hey honey, missed you here. Glad your ok now :happydance: Very sweet about my nickname, you guys are the best :hugs: x

I need to do a lot of that clearing.......I just get up, get distracted, then come back on here :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah im fine thanks :hugs: didnt like yesterdays heavyish af cos i got flashbacks etc but yep be glad when this one's over :hugs:

Dont you be doing too much work & lifting missy :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Ok mother Popples thats me told hehehe!! Didnt lift anyhing too heavy, the stuff that was weighty i just booted downstairs :haha::haha: O/h Wont be able to get in tonight as its all the way to the front door. So i shall be expecting a 'god damn u woman!!' hollered when he gets in :rofl::rofl::rofl: I have been threatening to do it/start it for ages, and knew that if i came on here this morning that i would end up going to 'Naff Hall' for the day :rofl::rofl::rofl:xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi phoebes glad to hear your ok sweetie. X


----------



## phoebe

Did that pregnancy test effigy, i am going to have a 10lb 10oz boy with brown hair and eyes. And the father is Pee Wee Herman :dohh::sick::sick:


----------



## poppy666

Pee weee :rofl::rofl:

Just looked at my calendar and i be testing on or around my birthday so nooooooooooooooooo pressure then huh :haha:


----------



## phoebe

When's ur birthday hun? That would be so fab if get ur bfp then, i shall be keeping everything crossed for u lovely xxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

March 6th yeah be lovely, but if i get month after its a Xmas baby :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Good luck either ways lovely, i know it will happen for u xxxx:hugs::winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Where is PK wanna see how her test went :dust::dust:


----------



## sleeping bubs

sorry now going to rant.

Mckenzie is ill again got a bad cough again and using reliever inhaler lots now on his discharge letter from hospital said consider a preventer is symptoms persists esp nocturnal cough to doctor. Mckenzie has this and wheezing lots today had inhaler 3 times today and hv was concerned and said they should give him preventer. Went to doc and he has tonsillitis (again 5 times now) gave him antibiotics and said normally we would give steroids too but he isn't that bad (I told him he had inhaler 2hrs b4 so of course he won't be that bad) and I said about preventer and he just didn't listen and carried on. So now Mckenzie has got antibiotics 3 times a day paracetamol 4 times a day and doc wants him to have inhaler 4 times a day.

Plus pg SIL was a 9month old to is driving me mad they r still living at my mums no sign of looking for a flat/house and she can't be bothered with her son now and don't know how she going to be with next child. Makes out Jacob is ill won't eat ect when he does eat and lies about everything. Basically trying to get attention making out Jacob was in hospital for weeks when someone tells her that their baby was in hospital. Driving me mad and she constantly wants to come around.

As for ttc Think I have over a week till testing had loads of white discharge and keep needing to pee loads


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sleeping bubs, rant away, sounds like you have a lot on your plate at the mo :hugs: Poor little Mckenzie, I agree with you that if he is using the revealer on a regular basis he should be put onto a preventer. All you doc seems to be doing is treating the symptoms not the underlying problems. I hate it when docs do that grrr If he continues like this I would go back, is there another doctor at the practice you could see? And as for your SIL, she sounds like a nightmare, someone needs to tell her to get a grip! how can you actually want your kid to be ill just for attention? Mind you I have seen that on the wards a couple of times, and conclude that such women need serious help. Apart from all that, your TTC signs sounds good! an increase in creamy CM is a good sign :) :happydance: :dust: on your TWW honey, try not to let everybody get you down :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right signing off for the night, gotta give DH a little attention ;) Hope you all have a lovely valentines evening :wave: :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks Tinkerbell Well Kenzie has seen all the docs there now and all doing nothing considering changing doctors cos they didn't do anything the first time round then he ended up in hospital :-( And I really don't want that to happen again esp with his poor weight gain too I really have had enough.

SIL rang up earlier and wanted me to come around and she asked if she could come around tomorrow AHHHHHHHH!!!!

So hoping for a BFP this month, Sold my pushchair which is suitable from birth yesterday as I didn't use it sat in the garage as I have 2 others lol so hoping next one comes along b4 Mckenzie starts to walk only cos then I would buy a tandem


----------



## poppy666

Sorry your having such a shitty time of it sweetie, but if SIL getting too much just be polite and they your busy n wont be home etc... :hugs:

fx its your turn this month sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Im just sat here debating do i take 120mg's Soy or 160mg's arghhhhhhh what am i doing :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well today afm done another opk and its not as dark as yesterdays woopp x x x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey! 
Tink & Poppy- Thanks for advice he had been drinking cooled boiled water all day and just after I wrote on here he went :happydance: so all is good now. He had his heel prick done today and got some medicine from doc cause he got a little bit of thrush in his mouth. Dont worry about chart for now will see what this one looks like I really messed it up last temp cycle so we will wait and see if this ones better :D
Valentines Day- We decided not to bother this year as its just another excuse to spend lots of money for not much reason, he got me 2 teddies though which were cute and we just done nothing else at all :haha: watched obem instead hehe!
Babyd- Goodluck with that temp could be implantation dip :happydance: sure hope it is! 
MC :hugs: hope you feeling a bit better now hun! Hope connor gets better soon it doesnt sound nice!
Hopes- :haha: at being happy about mc having pains! Hope they dont last long for you! 
Hey phoebe & Damita & sleepingbubs & caz :hugs:
AFM- Long day, now off to bed! Had college and then loads of guinea pigs turned up, if anyone wants one or two who lives near me Im giving them away we got 19 now and need to downsize! going southend tomorrow to pick up some birds so possibly wont be on much tomorrow either will try to catch up though!
AF lighter today and painless :happydance: and really hoping I remember soy when I go up cause I cancelled alarm! Hope to speak soon hope your all okay :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LR Just remember do not give a newborn boiled water all the time only when needed cos i heard or was told when korben was very young too much water can flood a newborns organs :wacko: now if Tink was here she'd confirm if there is any truth in that, but until you know dont give Dexter anymore only when contispated and saying that babies can go for a few days and be totally fine so my midwife said x


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> hopes how are your :holly:

They are more sore, swollen, and veiny than EVER! And my nipples are getting all dry and crusty lmao. Gosh, I bet you are sorry you asked!


----------



## poppy666

Well i just took my Soy 160mg like a flipping de ja vu :haha: already got a headache from head cold now im gonna get another from the Soy pfft :dohh:

Geeeez well quiet, must be cos of valentines blahhhhhhhhhhhh soppy buggers :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs, up rather early I know :haha: gave up sleeping.

Pops your right it not advised under normal situations to give a newborn baby water. Its VERY rarely needed in a breastfed infant, but IS actually sometimes needed in a formula fed baby in certain conditions. This is in VERY hot weather, dehydration, or constipation. The reason this advice is that a, water could fill the baby up and reduce the amount of milk it is able to drink, therefore leaving the baby without some of the calories and nutrients it needs. b, like Poppy said the other danger is that too much water can alter the balance of certain important minerals such as sodium. When an imbalance like this occurs, it can make the baby unwell. 

HOWEVER having said that you would have to give a lot of water on a regular basis to cause any harm so don't panic! This advice is given because when water isn't prescribed, it can be used to excess and cause more harm than good. As babies, we were all offered water by our parents and rarely anything ever went wrong. BUT in the age we live in, advice has to be 'fool proof' 

So honey, if you offer him water, do it because of one of the reasons I mentioned. Offer it half way between feeds. Offer no more than a couple of ounces. Any more should be prescribed by your doctor. But don't panic, you would have to give a great deal more to cause him harm :hugs: x

Nice Valentines night, meal was yummy, DH fell asleep straight after :rofl: and I'm the one who's preggers :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Tink glad you explained it :haha: midwife or health visitor cant remember had me in a panic when i gave it korben lol he was always constipated every 3 days x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy & Tink- Thank you :hugs: he had it all day in between feeds but ended up drinking about 2oz throughout the day but she only gave it to him that one day (he doesnt like water he want milk :haha: ). He went other night but was up crying whole night cause he was trying again and couldnt go :dohh: plus I guess his gums were hurting from the thrush but he should be okay cause he went 3 days without going and he went day before yesterday I suppose his body got to get used to the formula he is on :shrug:
Hopes- :rofl: at describing your nipples as crusty :haha:
Tink- So do you think that we should give him water if he straining? Or wait till tomorrow to see if it comes through itself? Glad you had a nice valentines night! :hugs:
AFM- Nothing to update really :shrug: My dog is petrified of baby crying he hides under the bed shaking :dohh: he shakes about everything, he needs to grow a backbone :haha: If you met him you would know what I mean I think he does it for attention because he is extremely needy and he is not getting so much attention as the baby is so he is jealous :dohh: :haha: My OH has hired a transit to go pick up 2 cockatiels :dohh: what is he on What would you advise the best baby formula milk? Dexter is on SMA.. Im on really early today just noticed and Im rambling because I cant think of anything to say :haha: Oh can you see my chart by clicking on my ticker now? Or do I need that OV chart thing up? (not updated it yet though :haha: )

xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

good morning:bunny:

it seems my little internal clock is set to go off around 330 every morning now. it always just feels like its "time" to get up. (its about the ONLY time of the day it feels like its time to get up:haha:)

how is stuff :) hope everyone had a good valentine's day


----------



## poppy666

Awww poor doggy :haha: your gonna have to post another piccy of Dexter :happydance:

Dont know anything about SMA mine all went on Cow&Gate :shrug:

edited yes can see your chart x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Pops, I have had a few mums ask me that kind of thing in hospital saying similar things. I think sometimes midwives and health visitors are so straight down the line they say what they are told to say without finding out why, and treating mums with whatever intelligence they actually have. Most mums will know what works for their baby and want the very best for them, so they find out what is best, and why, then do it. That sort of stuff can easily come across as quite scary advice without an explanation, and even worse when your a new mum with a tiny newborn! Criky I think I would have been in meltdown if I was told that water was dangerous full stop. Mine all had the odd little bit here and there for one or another reason. Oh and by the way your right, sometimes they do go a few days between and that's normal. But they usually say 3 days is time to seek advice. 

Hark at me, I think I must be getting hospital withdrawal :haha: I'm right getting into it this morning :haha: excuse me :/ x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Exactly Lupine, babies rarely ever want to drink more than 2 ounces of water :haha: 

Well in hospital we usually give Aptamil. I would say that or Cow and Gate are the easiest to digest. If he is straining, it might just be a sore tummy or trying to get wind up. Hopefully that will settle down as he gets used to his milk. If she is happy with SMA I would continue for a while to see if he settles, changing can make the situation worse for a spell. I wouldn't rush in treating him as if he is constipated yet, but like i said, a small amount of water will be fine if he seems to need it x


----------



## Hopes314

tink congrats on mango!

lupine-my dog is really wimpy too! she doesnt shake or anything, but she runs and hides anytime anything seems at all 'disruptive' and she hides "behind" me lol and jumps on my lap when shes scared and stuff. shes 3/4 pitbull 1/4 rottweiler and she weighs about as much as me. you'd think shed suck it up a little! lol


----------



## poppy666

LOL Tink you are in Dr mode today :haha: :hugs: i couldnt remember what i did with other 3 it was that long ago :haha: but did notice when he started with Colic at 2wks arghhhhh 2 eldest also had it, hate Colic :growlmad:

Hopes you are up early lol


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

feeling much better today, had chips form chip shop last night and managed to keep thm down, as well as toast and sandwich yesterday:haha: So if you want to do lunch todat Tink let me know?

Talking about babies pooing or not pooing are we? :haha: 

Lupine start taking your temps so we can see some temps in there! lol

Where is babyd I want to see her temps.


----------



## coral11680

oh yes congrats on mango Tink :happydance:

I was over here when Ryan was a newborn and he had lots of problems with his belly. I changed him to soy which constpated him so bad he bled when he pooped :( then I switched him to cow and gate easy to digest or something, and he was much much better then. When I went back to states I then put him on goodstart which is supposed to be gentle on tummy's and he was good with that also.


----------



## poppy666

My chart isnt showing anything under the CM level :wacko: im filling it in ie headache, illness n soy but cant see it x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks hopes! Good morning honey :) x

Yes, I think that cow and gate one is called cow and gate comfort, I used it for my last baby. Oh my, yes I can sympathise with the colic Pops, My little girl had it. Also spend a few night shifts pacing the wards with a screaming baby :awww: very hard times :(

Coral, up to you honey, I'm easy :rofl: only day I can't do is Friday, sure your feeling up to it today? x

Yes.......gonna snap out of Dr mode now :haha: x


----------



## Hopes314

i know NOTHING about all this formula stuff and babys pooping and all. but i know when i was a newborn i had serious issues it started with appearing constipated and then i wouldnt eat and i turned very dark purple all over and my belly swelled like a bowling ball- over the course of about 2 weeks it all turned very bad. my parents took me to a few different doctors and nobody could figure it out then finally emergency room pediatrician found out it was something about milk that wasn't common-i think it was that i had "true" lactose intolerance from the time i was born. so my mom had to stop breastfeeding and switch to soy or something.

whats the chances that i wont be able to breastfeed for the same reason? these days, dont they have lactase drops for things like that if they arent TOO severe? i'll be really disappointed if for some reason i can't breastfeed, but i think theres lots of ways around these things now right?


----------



## poppy666

Yes Tink thats what korben ended up on till around 8wks C&G Comfort and it dont half stink when they poo or fart :haha: a lot thicker too... never had all these when my other 3 were babies you just had one sort n thats it... he's still on hungry baby now, but want to wean him off n put on our milk soon as he only has 3 bottles in 24hrs now at nearly 11mths x


----------



## coral11680

Tink I'm up for today if you are!:haha:

Hopes I'm not sure of the chances of your baby inhereting your lactose intolerence. Don't worry about it until the times comes. Hopefully you will have no problems breastfeeding hun :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Don't panic hopes. True intollerance like your describing is rare, and even if your baby suffers with it, its likely you can still continue breastfeeding. First step would be for you to eliminate milk products from your diet. Secondly you make sure your baby fully empties the first breast before offering the second (which is advised anyway) cause too much of the first milk you produce during a feed can mean higher levels of Lactose for the baby to digest where the hind milk that they get towards the end of the feed on a breast is higher in fat and lower in glucose which will cause this. Then if that fails you can use Lactase drops which contain the enzime to digest the Lactose that they lac naturally as you mentioned. Also back then doctors used to move babies onto formula a lot more often, they know better (or should know better) now :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Dr Hat off again :rofl:

Ok Coral/Louse :haha: its a date :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

thats what i thought tink, i feel like they know a lot more now about breastfeeding and about lactose intolerance and all, so im hoping its really no big deal if i happen to pass that on lol.


----------



## Hopes314

coral and tink! are you guys scared to meet outside of internet!? :) lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Not really Hopes, I don't think Coral is too scary :haha: will be a bit strange I guess, I bet I keep calling her Coral :rofl: x

No its no big deal, there's ways round it Hopes. Your a sensible, knowledgeable girly, it will be just fine x


----------



## coral11680

lol Hopes, I'm not scared will be strange seeing eachother face to face though wont it tink? but cos of facebook etc we know what eachother look like so not so weird. x


----------



## coral11680

yeah and me Tink, got to remember Julianne! lol I dont care if u call me Coral though, although no-one else on the planet does :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: you may have to get used to it :haha: I don't mind Tink either :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream, I got impatient for your post so i looked back and got your chart up. :haha: Temp up again today I see :happydance: x


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: Tink I just did the exact same thing :rofl: Babyd temps look good!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll be on and off here this morning Coral so what time do you want to meet, willow farm still? x


----------



## babydream

good morning all, 

Busy morning here, hope all okay. I slept through all the baby talk, but i agree with everything been said. It was nice to read it i miss doing maternity nursing. 

Anyway, last night wasnt much better than the one before but temp went back up. I have very sore boobs and af type dullness in tummy. Maybe just nerves...Dh came home last night and said that he has a meeting with his boss and the HR manager. He says he has a bad feeling about it. Might get redundant. I'm shitting myself here as i left my job 3weeks ago and now he's gonna lose it. Not good at all. Not really worried about how we gonna cope but i know he'd get hurt and disappointed. He's been working his ass off for 3,5 years their doing overtime for free and going in case of emergency in the middle of the night. Emergency means the night manager couldn't open a safe in one of the rooms. Anyway, i better get a brew, sorry not mentioning you all i'm really anxious but as soon as he calls me after the meeting which is at 11am i'll be okay. Either way, bad news or not. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream :wave: :hugs: hope everything turns out ok, will await your update fx xx


----------



## coral11680

I'm easy Tink 12/12.30, 1? dont mind.

Babyd, sorry to hear you are worried about dh job. Fingers crossed all is ok and he isn't made redundant hun :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lets go for 12:30, I am still in PJ's getting car insurance quotes :haha: x


----------



## phoebe

Morning all xxxxxxxxxxx:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:
Congrats on the mango Tink xxxxxxxxxxxx
Babydream i really hope today will work out fine for u, fxd for ur D/h xxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

ok Tink 12.30 just text me if you are running late! x

morning Pheebs hunny :hi:


----------



## poppy666

Sorry to hear that BD fx everythings ok on the job front :hugs: btw your charts looking gooddddddddddddddd :thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

Tink follow this link to apply for a free mam bottle at the babyshow
https://www.mambaby.co.uk/excelbabyshow.asp


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Phoebe! Oooh how did I miss your melon? :awww: how cute :) x

Coral thanks! I love a freebie :happydance: x


----------



## coral11680

yeah me too, just have to remember to take the silly acknowlegdement print out!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol yes the 'acknowlegdement' page :rofl: WTF I was surely this cant be it :haha: tucked it into my diary which goes everywhere with me, bet we forget :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

tink I'm leaving in about 5 mins see u in the carpark, mine is the black hurse! :rofl:


----------



## babydream

Have fun coral and tink! 

Well, dh called...He had a kind of a disaplinary. He thinks it's the start of his dismissal as he saw this happening to a colleague. First they start finding fault in everything and putting all kind of silly warning on file to make it look bad. So he really needs to find another job very soon. He's disappointed and i'm disappointed for him. He loves his job he's good at it and gives 110%. Still not appreciated. I need to give him some TLC tonight poor thing. I'm thinking of cancelling my trip home, too. I don't think it's a good idea going now. 

Hope all okay xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Sorry babydream thats terrible behaviour and i really feel for your DH being put in a position where he now needs to find alternative employment :growlmad: well im sure his next job will appreciate what he has to offer, their loss..... Tossers x


----------



## babydream

thanks poppy, it is a shame and my heart is breaking for him. I really hope he can find another job where he is appreciated for what he does. I'm not sure if i get my bfp it'd be easy to tell him. He might just have a nerves breakdown. :nope:


----------



## poppy666

Im sure if you got your BFP that will be the tonic he may need to pick him back up from this awful mess, got everything crossed for you this week :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

I haven't had a chance to read back more than a page or two...

Babyd- I am so sorry to hear about your DH's job- that really sucks! Hope it works out for you two!

:hi: Tink, Coral, Hopes, MC, ChinaG, Poppy, Lupine, Phoebe and everyone else! Hope all is well!

Not much new with me...I am a bit worried. Yesterday I drank about 100+ ounces of water and still felt dehydrated and thirsty. Also, I have gained about 11 lbs already...I am overweight and doc has advised me to try and watch how much I gain. I am worried that I am giving myself more likelihood of high blood pressure and GD with how I am eating and gaining...ugh. Hope I don't already have GD- is thirst a symptom?
Also noticed my tongue has been swelling - so much that I have teeth indents in the sides of my tongue! What the heck!

Sorry for the rant...just worried. I have my next doc appt tomorrow, so gonna talk to them about all this, but just wanted to throw it out there in case any of you girls have an idea.

Thanks!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hopes- Yes so much for pitbulls and staffies being vicious dogs, my staffs are all big wimps! :haha: but toby takes it to another level it gets annoying cause if I roll over in night and hit wall then he will start barking (he sleep under our bed like directly under our heads so you can imagine how much it makes us jump :haha:) but at that time in morning its not so funny and when he just starts crying/ shaking for no reason :/ 
Tink- Its good having a nurse on the thread, very helpful :D Congrats on mango! My favourite :D except cherries :haha:
Coral- I have started temping its just 2 were taken at wrong time cause I wake up turn off alarm and go back to sleep without knowing I have done it :dohh: but I will put them in later :D If he really doesnt get on with it the SIL will have to change his food to the cow & gate one but she going to wait and see if it sorts itself out because obviously he was on breastmilk and now sma so he prob just got to get used to it, I think it will possibly be even worse if she changes it to something else now :shrug:
Babydream- Your chart looks brilliant! :happydance: hope this is your turn! Really sorry about your OH after everything he has done for them! Thats so unfair, I hope he finds new employment quickly :hugs:
Pheobe & Poppy- :wave: :hugs:
Lew- Sorry you are feeling unwell, and yes drinking a lot is a symptom of diabetes in general :hugs: hope doctor helps you out! And the indents could possibly be from dehydration? Dont take that too serious its just a guess but hope you get it sorted.
AFM- Little dexter has been screaming all night and all day not sure why, SIL just trying to sooth him, we think he is hungry but not eating cause of the thrush :dohh: We all have this to come I suppose bless him its horrible seeing him like that, he is really tired too I guess from crying for so long which cant make him feel any better :(
Do you think he could have colic? His is straining and just screaming constantly like he has been all day and night he stop for a few minutes while being fed but he taking like an hour to have ½ ounce cause of his thrush :dohh: 
Oh I keep turning my alarm off and not remembering its even gone off when I wake up :dohh: I possibly do it in my sleep because I sleep talk and occasionally get up and go for a wander and a chat :dohh: while Im asleep I dont know how Im gonna accurately temp now :( suppose will just have to put up with taking temps whenever I happen to wake up :( And just got back from Essex tink & coral, could have come along if Id known :haha: Nothing else to report really except I am REALLY tired and could fall asleep right now :dohh: 

xxxxxx


----------



## LEW32

Aww...poor Dexter....bless him. I wish I could help, but I am clueless about the babies and their cries...hope you sort out what is causing his discomfort soon and you all can get some rest.

The thread is super quiet today...where is everyone?


----------



## poppy666

LR can be alsorts of reasons, thrush or start of colic, but you can get Infacol to put in his bottles for that :shrug: bless him x

Lew hope doc's sorts you out sweetie xx


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies, 

babyd, sorry this is happening and hope dh finds another job soon where he is appreciated and doesnt havent to worry about being fired. :hugs: 

Lupine, I was under the impression colic starts usually about 3 weeks but that may be a myth? Dr. Tink? you would know! :haha:
Lew another question for Dr. Tink, I know thirst is a sign of diabetes though. Hopefully Doc will do some tests tomorrow:hugs:

Just got back from lunch with Tink, I mean Julianne! :haha: was lovely we didn't stop chatting did we :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Just a guess- 
PK- will be at work :thumbup:
Tink & Coral are meeting up :thumbup:
MC & her son are ill so possibly asleep not sure :shrug:
Hopes will probably be sleep after getting up at 3am :haha:
Babydream- Is prob waiting for her hubby to get home or is comforting him :hugs:
And i don't know about anyone else they are just people i got guesses for :shrug: it was REALLY quiet yesterday especially in the evening too :shrug:

xxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- know he deffo has thrush he saw doc yesterday, he is finally sleeping now he has had a proper feed :)
Coral- I am clueless about babies :shrug: possibly is true I just knew thats one of the things that makes them cry :haha: Aww its exciting some dingdongs have met, was it as easy as talking on here and was it strange? 

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Aww Coral was you two nervous once you met? x


----------



## coral11680

luckily I think we are both motor mouths :rofl: I was a bit nervous but not for long, don't know if Tink was though. where is she?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes Coral/Louise, we didn't stop chatting, I almost lost my voice by the end of it :rofl: was great! thanks for a nice girly time, I think we will have to go back some time, I could eat that chilli all over again :rofl: roll on Sunday eh? I totally forgot it was this week till you said.....one of them blond moments again :haha: here's the 'proof' of the first Ding Dong meet, we couldn't get a good one :haha:

Right I'll get me Dr hat on in the next message :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poppy666

Aww lets hope its the start of a lovely friendship offline x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes of course a little nervous, didn't last long though eh? by Sunday afternoon we will be giggling away giving each other rides in the wheelchair :haha: 

Ok Lew, give me a min to have a think about your problems and I'll be back with my Dr hat x


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: can't wait for a ride in your wheels! :haha: chilli was nice wasn't it mmm


----------



## LEW32

Aww - so cool, first ding dong meet-up!

What a cute picture of you two! It would be great if you guys started a friendship in real life :)

Thanks Tink- I see a new doc in the practice tomorrow, so hoping she is good and takes me seriously. Wonder if I already need some GD tests- god I hope its not that already.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, I'm trying to get me Dr Hat on here :rofl: stop making me laugh :haha:

Lew, think you need to go back to Dr. It could be nothing, its not commonly known but pregnancy can make you more thirsty. Its due to the extra blood volume we have on board which raises our water requirements. But yes, thirst is a sign of diabetes, so get yourself checked out anyway. The tongue, is it sore? is it actually swollen or just feel swollen because your mouth is sensative? colour? I'm asking cause to me your describing a dehydrated tongue or an infected tongue. Have you any allergies? With this thirst maybe you are actually dehydrated? again, you need to see Dr to make sure nothing untoward is causing it. Weight gain, again could be nothing, I have put on a lot of weight myself. text book weigh gain is actually quite rare with most putting on extra lbs. Don't beat yourself up over it and certainly don't diet. Just try and keep to a healthy diet as much as you can which I'm sure your doing. So could all be nothing but normal pregnancy symptoms but I think you need to be seen and checked over to be on the safe side. x

Lupine, colic can occur at any age but like Coral said not usually for a few weeks. Infacol can be given from birth if he does need it. I think some babies, especially those that have been through a difficult birth are just quite unsettled for a week or so. Hopefully he will be a little more settled soon x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well 1dpo for me woopp x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and gestational diabetes usually comes on later in pregnancy, i forget why now :rofl: (blond moment again Coral :haha:) so hopefully its not that x

Yes, I can see us being good friends, agreed Coral? be nice having babies the same age too :) x


----------



## coral11680

Yes would be nice to be friends especially going through similar thing at similar time :friends:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: just read back, "i'll be the one in the hurst" :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Lol I know it is isn't it :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: well I didn't think that till I read your post, but yes I see what you mean :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Oh well it gets me from a to b! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Where's MC today? Ive seen her on hope she ok x

Caz good luck for testing next week sweetie x


----------



## mothercabbage

here miss...having a crap day,so stalking xx


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Dr. Tink....

Tongue doesn't really feel sore...it kinda feels bumpy and tender- like when you've eaten too many salty things (so probably dehydrated?)

Just strange, because I drank a TON of water yesterday and still felt thirsty. The tongue thing has been happening for a week or two that I have noticed. Tongue is pale pink in color. 

I just worry because I gained weight right before I got pregnant and am overweight. Both my parents have diabetes, so its always kinda in the back of my mind.
Does the urine sample that they take at every appt show diabetes or will I need to ask for a blood test?


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tink & Coral- Aww that&#8217;s so cute! :happydance: for first ding dong meet up!
Tink- Thanks I think the fact she is getting stressed cause he won&#8217;t stop crying isn&#8217;t helping because now she gone up to sleep he has completely stopped crying and is sleeping :haha:
Caz- Sorry AF got you hun :hugs: 
Coral- What car do you have? Does it really look like a hurst? :haha: 
EDIT- Oops really sorry caz! :happydance: for ovulation! When are you testing? sorry :wacko: :hugs:
MC- Hey :wave: thanks :haha:
xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> here miss...having a crap day,so stalking xx

Ok :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

caz never got af...did you caz?? though you just ovd??
poppy :hugs: back
tink n coral...:yipee: for 1st meet


----------



## poppy666

No Caz on 1dpo LR :haha:

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo missy :wohoo::wohoo: hows you n connor? all better x


----------



## mothercabbage

i had more bleeding but had doc app this morning...all good....just that placenta being a twat!!...connor getting over cold n my tummy bug fecked off....:yipee:
hows you? xxx


----------



## coral11680

I have a black Mondeo estate :haha:

Hi MC glad you are ok Hun, stupid placenta! :hugs:

Lew I think they can maybe see from urine but not sure. Def mention your symptoms and worries though. X


----------



## lupinerainbow

Lew- They usually do a blood test but make you fast beforehand here, but it might be different for you :hugs: 
MC- :hugs: guess placenta not moved yet, thats gonna be horrible if it carries on throughout the whole pg, hope it moves soon! :hugs:
Last post edited :blush:
Coral- Not as hurst like as some cars :haha: But i see what you mean :haha:

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Glad bleeding stopped and yeah low lying placenta a twat :haha: fx it budges up soon :hugs: im staying away from my friend who also got the bug not catching that lol, great connor all better x

Cold going now so all good x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy did you get bleeding ...was it you that had placenta over OS......:shrug: or was it you coral...any bleeding?


----------



## coral11680

I had the low lying placenta. Not sure if it was over the os but it was very close even at the end of pregnancy. No I didn't have any bleeding though, although I think its very common to.


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i got bleeding and a big bleed at 15wks, but it budged by 34th week scan x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls...was that with korben poppy?...hope mines shifts....pissinggggg me offfffffffffffffffffff! sick of being paranoid now...not even half way!!


----------



## poppy666

Yeah with korben :thumbup: i also bled after dtd so i stopped doing it till it budged x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok no "lovin" for OH for a while then lol.....


----------



## poppy666

:haha: if you dont bleed after your ok, but i always bled a bit after so stopped x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lew, sorry hun, impromptu coffee date with friend next door. Take a sample with you in case, sometimes a little glucose shows up, but if its the beginning of gestational diabetes it wouldn't. Dr may do a finger prick to test your Blood sugar, but often they will just order a blood test. For usual diabetes its a fasting blood test so you go in the morning to have it done. To test for gestational diabetes, which is a lot more milder at first and wouldn't be picked up with the usual tests, you take a glucose tolerance test where you fast then drink a surgery drink. They take blood to see how your body handles the glucose. It will all depend on how your doc works, and what his suspicions are. I personally would suggest he does a through blood test to check all sorts of things like thyroid function, kidney function etc so he can rule everything out. I'm sure you are just run down on top of being pregnant but best get other problems ruled out eh? Keep drinking and stay away from sugery or salty foods for now :hugs: x

MC sorry your bleeding honey, must make you feel on edge and worried all the time :hugs: Hope it stops for good soon so you can relax a little. It is very common, but soon your baby will do some serious growing and the womb will have to start really growing so FX you placenta moves with it! x


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Girls- just want this doc appt to get here already so I can stop worrying. To be honest, I don't think I have been eating as I should- so I guess I need to be better. I am not a cook, so eat out alot. Need to start figuring out how to make healthy stuff!

MC- fx the bleeding fecks off for good. Glad the doc told you all is ok though!


----------



## babydream

hi girls,

Glad you Tink and Coral had a good time. It's our turn MC!!! Soon! lol

Lupine, hope little dexter settles soon. Lew, good luck with the docs tomorrow. Poppy, good luck with soy this cycle oh and lupine too you are soy buddies arent' you? lol

Well, dh is not home yet but i'm making nice dinner for him. I think i'm getting the bug too, have a slight headache and feeling the nausea. I feel like my stomach is empty and having tiny burps. Maybe not enough food today and juice is too acidy. Took some paracetamol for my headache b/c if it gets worse i can't cope without ibuprofen. No stomach cramps or anything though. I'm munching on a piece of baguette hope it helps. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm sure everything is fine Lew, don't worry too much :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I can't remember if I said so earlier BD, but I was sorry to hear your DH is having to go through this at work :hugs: FX your not coming down with something, and that its BFP on the horizon?!? Oh I sooooooooo hope so, you and DH deserve some good news. x


----------



## poppy666

Yes we need a BFP party in here BD so chop chop :haha:


----------



## babydream

Hahahahah, nobody is more impatient here atm than me! I'm really trying my best poppy lol Was planning to test Friday morning before my flight but i'll see how i feel. Headache seems to be going and nause stopped after the bread. Ha! Never been so easy! xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Ok will let you off from testing at 9dpo... 10dpo it is then lol, how long you away for?


----------



## phoebe

Evening all xxxxxxxxxxx just been floating about on comp and did these for a bit of fun

https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/Pregnancy/calendar/pregnancy.php

Dates and numbers: 
There are 136 days until your due date on July 02, 2011. 
You are 144 days pregnant. 
You are 4.7 months pregnant. 
You are in your 5th month of pregnancy. 
Your 1st trimester: September 25, 2010 to December 24, 2010. (0 - 12 weeks) 
Your 2nd trimester: December 25, 2010 to April 08, 2011. (13 - 27 weeks) 
Your 3rd trimester: April 09, 2011 to July 02, 2011. (28 - 40 weeks)


Congratulations! This week marks the half way point of your pregnancy. It has been 18 weeks since the date of conception and your baby's crown-to-rump length is 5.6 to 6.4 inches. The fetus weighs about 9 ounces and your belly definitely has an obvious bulge. Your waistline has expanded and is no longer visible. Your uterus has now moved up enough that it is pushing your abdomen outwards. The top of your uterus is even with or just below your 



https://www.babiesonline.com/funfacts/funfacts.asp?referer=results&month=04&day=20&year=2011Fun Due Date Facts
&#8226;Zodiac Sign: Cancer 
&#8226;Half Birthday: December 31
&#8226;Birthstone: Ruby
&#8226;Birth Flower: Larkspur or Water_Lily &#8226;Your baby will be born in the Chinese Year of The White Metal Rabbit 
&#8226;This time next year your baby will be 32 Weeks Old! 
&#8226;Your baby will start kindergarten in 2016, be old enough to drive a car in 2027, finish high school in 2029, and will graduate from college with the class of 2033, give or take a year. Can you imagine?

Share These Fun Facts On Facebook
Famous People Born On This Day
&#8226;Larry David was born in 1947

&#8226;Lindsay Lohan was born in 1986


----------



## phoebe

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well 1dpo for me woopp x x x

Good luck Caz fxd and babydust for u lovely xxxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Will you be able to get online while your gone BD? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe....either I'm having another blond moment or I have lost the plot.....wwwwwhaaaaaaaaaaaa?????????? :haha: x


----------



## babydream

Wow pheebs lol

I'm away from this fri to next sat 26th. So af would get me either at my father's or at the passport office the bitch. I'm hoping she won't though. But yes this fri would be 10dpo according to ff although i think it's 11. We'll see xxx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i dont get it either 1970? :wacko::dohh: i always wait for someone else to ask first pmsl


----------



## phoebe

DOH!!!!! DUM DUM GOT IT WRONG HAVE JUST AMENDED IT SHE HOPES XXX:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OK you changed it right? or I am going insane.........:rofl:


----------



## phoebe

If i had a brain cell i'd be dangerous i tell ya hehehehehehe xxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> OK you changed it right? or I am going insane.........:rofl:

Come join me on the planet zanussi Tink :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::awww:


----------



## babydream

I should be able to Tink, i'll keep you all posted one way or another. I'll text MC and she can tell you the news.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I just spent the last 10 mins trying to work out the significance of 1970 :rofl: my poor little brain Phoebes :haha: I was sure I must be missing something :haha: xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> OK you changed it right? or I am going insane.........:rofl:
> 
> Come join me on the planet zanussi Tink :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::awww:Click to expand...

Oh I'm there already :wacko: :haha:

Babydream, thanks honey. I will poised for news, that is if you haven't already peed out a couple of lines by then :thumbup: x


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> Wow pheebs lol
> 
> I'm away from this fri to next sat 26th. So af would get me either at my father's or at the passport office the bitch. I'm hoping she won't though. But yes this fri would be 10dpo according to ff although i think it's 11. We'll see xxx

Sorry ur D/h's work are being complete a***holes BabyD, that is so out of order. Hope things work positively there hun. And talking of positive-ness, i do so hope u get ur bfp. Will be just the tonic for u both and something much more happier to focus on. Big hugs and dust for u both lovely xxxxxxxxxxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I just spent the last 10 mins trying to work out the significance of 1970 :rofl: my poor little brain Phoebes :haha: I was sure I must be missing something :haha: xxxxx

Yeah even i dont know what happened there Tink lol. If that were the case of my being pg in 1970, then i would've pg for 2 years b4 i was even conceived myself!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
At least u all know that the Dum-dum is keeping it real :dohh::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Think i'd better go b4 i cause too much mayhem xxxx:dohh:


----------



## phoebe

Cabs i am sorry ur having a bad day lovely. Its a worry u could do well without hun. I do hope this blasted placents moves out of the way and stops all ur worries. Hope ur alright. Big hugs sweety xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol we love your mayhem Phoebe :haha: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hello all, 

LEW - hope you get things sorted at doc appt tomorrow. :hugs:

MC - the bleeding now and then must be scary... :hugs: hope placenta moves outta the way and you can have a worry-free pregnancy and delivery

babyD - sorry OH is going through such crap at work... darned unfair! I'm sure things will work out in the long run, and as for tonight I'm sure you can cheer him up and make him feel better :hugs: BTW am liking your dip yesterday and rise again today :thumbup: Lotsa :dust:

Poppy - how's AF today? I see you started the soy. Good luck!

Lupine - you are so sweet for being so involved and concerned about little dexter :) You are going to make such a great mom! :hugs: and :dust:

Tink and Coral - I am jealous you ladies got to meet in person! Also very happy for you two :) Nice pic! 

Hopes - Where's that bump pic you had promised? :) BTW I just realized after I posted yesterday, but I commented on your FB status saying 'Hopes' instead of your real name...:-s hope that's okay. Feel free to delete the comment if you want. Did you speak to your SIL about the wedding?

Phoebe - Hiya!! :hugs: I'm about to go get my baby facts on that link you shared :)

Did I miss anyone out? :hugs:!!!

AFM, been having a boring past couple of days. Am tired less but still tired enough (or lazy enough?) that I don't want to do much housework or anything else, so the days just stretch onnnnnnn and I get restless and irritable. Have started some exercise and hope to slowly get back on track with my fitness and cooking. I'v put on 11 pounds so far even though I haven't been eating all that much!?!?! :-s I'm worried about that, esp because I still feel that I shd actually be eating more and more often... :shrug:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,
I hope all is good with you.

Well, :af: got me a day early...not to happy, I had high hopes this time. So feeling very upset right now:cry: I am going to start temping tomorrow and I am going to try soy. So we shall see how next month goes.

China


----------



## ladybeautiful

oh and I GOTTA tell you all about the dream I had last night...! It was so random and completely hilarious, I woke up and was like, WTF??!?! :haha:

I dreamt that we ding dongs have planned a meet in the UK. Now, very conveniently (and also because I realized even in my dream what a runaround getting a UK visa can be), there is a long bridge from the US to the UK. The bridge is also a dense forest. So Hopes and I are making our way across the bridge for the meet :haha:, when we run into Michael Caine!!!!! LOL He is investigating a murder mystery or something that involved a car crash and he's talking to us about it as we walk along searching for clues.. that's all I remember I think I woke up at that point :D


----------



## poppy666

Awww LB your going to put some weight on sweetie and you got to account for baby,water,placenta blahhh blahhhhh :haha:

Yes call me mad but decided to try Soy again :dohh: not expecting to be as lucky as last time, but fx'd i get a BFP in the next 6mths or i may just give up on the idea and become a oldie gracefully :rofl:


----------



## ladybeautiful

:hugs: China... sorry AF got you.. :(


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> :wave::hi: ladies,
> I hope all is good with you.
> 
> Well, :af: got me a day early...not to happy, I had high hopes this time. So feeling very upset right now:cry: I am going to start temping tomorrow and I am going to try soy. So we shall see how next month goes.
> 
> China

CG :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Another Soy buddy :happydance: what days you taking it? x


----------



## China girl

They say cd 3-7 is a happy medium. So, I am going to take I think 120mg..is that how it works??:shrug:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Awww popsy 6 months from now you're gonna be trying to gracefully keep your baby bump from knocking people over while walking past them :haha: :kiss:

Yeah I am prepared for weight gain, whatever is good for bubba... just that I keep worrying that I am not eating enough, and when I listen on doppler last few days i hear HB but baby isn't whooshing around so I keep feeling maybe it's bc I'm not giving baby enough nourishment to move/kick around? :( Just surprised that I'm still gaining weight... :-s


----------



## China girl

Thanks LadyB....I feel like giving up sometimes


----------



## poppy666

LB make no mistake baby will get everything it needs off you even if you dont eat enough... im a really fussy eater and only eat once a day and did the same with korben because i didnt have an appetite with him, but he gained weight and was born a healthy 7lb 5oz that was 2wks early.... honestly dont worry sweetie bubba will be fine xx


----------



## ladybeautiful

I know, can be rough China... don't think anything has felt as crushing as :af: showing her ugly face in the months I was TTC..

Let's hope soy does the trick for you hun...:hugs: and we're all here keeping the PMA up for you when you're not feeling so hopeful.... :flower:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Thanks LadyB....I feel like giving up sometimes

Dont give up CG your time will come i just know it :hugs: Just hang in there CD1 is always a shitter xx


----------



## ladybeautiful

yeah just take the day off China, indulge yourself and take rest.... 

thanks poppy :) That makes me feel better...


----------



## Hopes314

China:hugs: hopefully temping will give you new insight into your cycle, i always found it so interesting! Hope you get past CD1 ok, i know its terrible, but I'm sure your BFP will come!! It seems babies do EVERYTHING when THEY want!

MC sorry about the bleeding, hopefully placenta will get out of the way soon! I bet it is stressful, although you always seem so calm. Hope you are feeling ok:hugs:

LadyB- No big deal about saying "hopes" on facebook, im sure nobody noticed much anyway lol. Will post bump pic tomorrow at some point, I keep forgetting, well actually.. I keep falling asleep:dohh:

As for all the talk about weight gain, what IS normal anyway in terms of weight gain? Everywhere I look I see sites and pamphlets recommending about 30lbs, but my dr told me to look toward 40-45? And I also know one of my friends gained only 20lbs and all was well? It seems like anything goes!? lol I actually have gained maybee 2-3lbs.. but my weight fluctuates like crazy. I weigh myself at the same time every night and it seems to vary by 5lbs or more sometimes. So some days I think I gained and some days I think I'm a pound or two less than before lol.

In terms of the thirsty thing, lew, I recently have become sooooooo thirsty! I think its because when my m/s was terrible I hardly could drink any water without throwing it up, and now I just chug chug chug all the time!

Also, I still have yet to eat any meat since christmas. I mostly eat raw fruits and veggies. The idea of meat disgusts me, even looking at it. What can I eat to replace meat in my diet? I used to be SUCH a carnivore! Am I going to hurt baby by missing out on an entire food group like this?? (I still eat eggs sometimes, and i do eat fish, if that helps?)


----------



## ladybeautiful

Lucky you being able to sleep so much, Hopes! (well maybe except at 3:30 am every night :)) I wake up at a couple of fixed times too every night, as if some internal alarm goes off. I have worked in a routine now where I eat a bar or a banana or something from the pile of food I have ready next to my bed, drink some watre, go to loo, and back to sleep.... until my next waking up 2.5 hours later. But feel very sleep deprived all day and cant sleep in the day, just lie around... :-s

I'm curious what the other experienced moms on here have to say, but I had read 25-35lbs. My doc said I need to put on 25. I think they go by your pre-preg BMI and if you've been on the thinner/lighter side they recommend you put on more, and vice versa.

Oh and I've been vegetarian (plus eggs) all my life, can tell you you're not missing any nutrients if you eat a well-planned veggie diet. Several generations of my family and my doctor can vouch for that :) She assured me it's perfectly healthy and do-able. Try and get lots of lentils and beans in for protein, also oats and yogurt, fruits and juices, whole wheat bread and pasta, green leafy vegs, walnuts, avocados... :)


----------



## poppy666

I never went with what was adviced as a recommended weight tbh i just ate when i was hungry :shrug:

I did lose weight with korben and the midwife told me to put a stone on :growlmad: told her 'not a chance' its not her that has to lose it after the birth :haha:

Seriously just eat healthy or try to and :baby: be fine... geeez i have a very unhealthy diet but my boys all came out healthy weights 6lb/7lb x

Years n years ago women just got on with it, they didnt have all this monitoring/advice :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning girls
@china..:hugs: for af :flower:...its hard i know but your turn is coming soon..
@babydream...temp still up :yipee:
@hopes...i may seem calm in problematic times, but im a shaking shitting dog mess really, i have to stay looking calm,if i dont OH will panic!...we went for an emergency appointment yesterday,heard babys heart beat...makes me feel stupid when baby is ok..but OH is very understanding and said we can go to docs as many times as i need to for reasurance...:awww: good OH...hows your :sick: and other symptoms...i randomly had to run to loo this morning...i tried to puke but nothing came up apart from burps, i must have sounded a right scumbag!! :haha:
all other dingdongs :wave: n :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy...good advice...eat when hungry and feck the scales!!! worry about shifting the weight when baby here!!
i ate when i wanted too and got back into jeans after a few weeks,both my babies healthy weight despite sickness etc...xx


----------



## Hopes314

mc why dont you get an angelsounds or something so that you can hear baby anytime you get worried? glad oh is being reassuring and willing to go for emergency drs appointments! you act so calm with everything thats going on, you seem to handle it pretty well! i hope it all goes away soon for you, its somewhat common for a low placenta at this stage to move up isnt it? have you read any statistics on it?

EDIT- m/s doing better, still nausea just a little here and there. the times it is worst is when im seeing/thinking about the things that have been unappealing to me (meat, and... my KITCHEN TABLE!) lol

also, hows the bump coming mc?


----------



## poppy666

MC If you want me to post my Angelsound Droppler so your more at ease just let me know n PM your address n i post it :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes...my bump looks the same i think, ill charge camera n post pic in same top as week 11...post a bump pic of yours!!:flower: as for the % of placentas that move by week 36 is 90% the doc said at scan....just wish it would hurry the feck up!!!
@poppy...i dreamt that i came over to yours as you said i could borrow your doppler....i never even realised you had one....wow ill let you know tonights lottery numbers later today!! :haha: very sweet of you to offer, maybe i should have got one...must be pissing the docs off..but they get paid for it right...thanx again poppy,ill see if OH says i can buy one if he says no ill send you my address and would be great to lend yours..:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: no problem they good to use until you feel :baby: moving, but you can have it IF i need one i can get another xx


----------



## Hopes314

mc-whew! its great to know that most of the time the placenta moves out of the way! although that of course does not make ANY bleeding less scary, I'm sure. If I were you I'd be doing the same thing, heading to the docs for reassurance. Why not? It's what they are there for and its probably much better if you can relax and know that all is well. Cant wait to see your bump pic! I'll post mine sometime this morning. Just gotta get downstairs to take a pic.


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy you will need it back if i use it....divvy..:haha:..dont give up yet...hows the soy going? soon be poas(opk) time:yipee:
hopes.....my camera on charge,will be later today i post pic, ill post last pic for comparrison too...


----------



## poppy666

No not giving up yet :haha: but be quite a while before i need one, your little bugger be kicking hell out of you by time i need one, so offer there sweetie. Soy going fine 3rd night tonight :0) ohhhhhhh the joys x


----------



## poppy666

Ok MC just reminded me regarding OPKs... do you think i should start from CD7? only reason i ask is i ov'd on CD10 'maybe' last cycle and now im on Soy too i dunno how early or late it may be :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

if you Ovd cd10 i would start poas a few days earlier with being on soy....dont wanna miss that surge...plua im a poasa...OH is on nights at the mo so when he gets up ill see what he says about getting a doppler...he scottish and a tight fisted twat...ill turn on the water works if need be :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: you do that lol I just give mine 'The look' n it seems to work or promise him something :winkwink:

Yep will start them Friday plus DTD just incase :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

well ill let you know...going for :coffee: n toast now....:wave: for now xx


----------



## Hopes314

here is pic dh took at 12+3
 



Attached Files:







12+3.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poppy666

Awww cute bump Hopes :awww:

Cya MC X


----------



## coral11680

Morning ding dongs :hi:

Firstly sorry for AF china :hugs:

Hopes cute little bump :awww:

Poppy yeah start opk's Friday we miss someone poas :haha:

MC tell DH it will save lots of trips to the docs if he gets you a doppler! :haha:

not much new for me, just done eating my breakfast, muesli with blueberries, now need a cuppa.


----------



## Hopes314

by the time the baby is ready to come out, you guys will be saying "PLEASE no more pics hopes" lol


----------



## Hopes314

coral what on earth is muesli!?


----------



## coral11680

its a type of swiss breakfast cereal Hopes


----------



## poppy666

Yep Coral i'll feed your poas addiction :haha: Bought korben some shoes to encourage him to walk and he's bloody hidden them cant find them, think he hates them :dohh:

Edited ps why isnt my other coloumn showing underneath my CM on my chart?


----------



## Hopes314

poppy you mean like where it has BD and all that? have you put any info in for those yet this cycle? maybe FF is messing up..


----------



## coral11680

:haha: naughty Korben!

not sure go to your account and go to home page setup look at your settings maybe you dont have it to show the other info?


----------



## coral11680

go to homepage settings and under privacy there is lots of options to click


----------



## mothercabbage

im back...feel sick again...maybe im onto round 2 of morning sickness.have a head ache too....
@poppy..:rofl: at korben hiding shoes...clever boy..he dont wanna walk mummmmmmm..:haha:
@hopes..i think i look about the same as you, will post pics when i get up off my ass again..cute bump though...im saying boy for you!:thumbsup: when your scan?
@coral...morning...:hugs:


----------



## babydream

Good morning!!

How is everyone???

China girl sorry for AF we all for rotten on cd1 hunni but don't give up, you'll get there, maybe soy will help. fx We are here for you :hugs:

MC, i told you you need a doppler, even to buy one and then sell it when you don't need it anymore. Sell it to me :winkwink:

Poppy, excited by soy eh? i too think you should start opk early just in case. Naughty Korben :haha:

Hi coral, okay girl? :thumbup:

Hopes, lovely bump, keep the pics coming xx :happydance:

Ladyb, eat as much as you can and want and makes you feel good. xx :thumbup:

Well, yes temp still up, i had a dull headache and nausea most of the night, seems to have fucked off. I have stretchy, pulling feeling down there, sometimes strong poking. Bbs sore but different then other times. :shrug: Oops, did i just type nause fucked off, it's coming back right now ffs nooooo, i have to get my ass up and clean. My 18yr old sister is coming tonight with her friend. They'll taking care of the cats while i'm away as BIL has his operation next week and dh won't be home all the time. Hmmm, you might think hmm dh with 2 young girls hahahahah Not a chance, he's too shy! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> poppy you mean like where it has BD and all that? have you put any info in for those yet this cycle? maybe FF is messing up..

Yep ive filled it all in but its not showing on this cycle for some reason grrr gonna go look at what coral said x

Korben going asda in bare feet cant find them shoes anywhere :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Arghhh its all ticked in boxes... coral can you look for me please xx


----------



## Hopes314

mc- im guessing my next scan is at around 20 weeks, but now that i'm switching doctors who knows. i think 20 weeks is pretty common time for scan though:shrug: wont see new doctor til march 14th (will be over 16 weeks by then!) feel like ive been abandoned lol. Either way, DH and i are staying strong on our decision to wait til birth for gender:happydance:

babydream-ahh i cant wait for you to TEST! did you say friday? :) i had some funny pulling/digging feelings early on too.. i posted about them when they were happening, then bfp a few days later!


----------



## poppy666

Babydream can we swap charts and symptoms pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee :haha:

Good luck your chart looks amazing and fx this is your month cos you deserve it :hugs:

Now :test::test::test: no pressure :rofl:


----------



## babydream

Aaahhh girls, i get it from you here and from MC on the other side (msn). I will try to get some cheapies today from poundland and use fmu tomorrow am. I do believe i ov on cd19 or poss early cd20 the latest b/c my first +opk was cd18 early afternoon. So i'd be 11dpo tomorrow. cheapies are 25miu hope they'll show something. I have one frer in my draw.


----------



## mothercabbage

i wouldnt have told them that T...they be on your back to :test: all day now pmsl xx


----------



## poppy666

:haha:

Isnt poundlands less than 25miu? arghhhh im gonna sshhhh n stop hounding you cos i know what its like lol


----------



## mothercabbage

noooo dont stop poppy!!!:test::test:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz I think I have tried to read posts about 10 times over, not following, keep going back to sleeeeeeeeeeeeeep. :rofl: Sorry guys, trying tea and toast. I could just sleep all day today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Back laters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

poppy. I'm in your FF now and I'm clueless as to why its not showing I'll keep having a look around though.

Babyd morning hun, so excited I hope this is it for you we need you to test tomorrow! :test:


----------



## coral11680

morning Tink wakey wakey! x

Poppy maybe it doesnt show the info u are looking for, only the basics if you are not a vip member? :shrug: we'll ask Tink when she's awake!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just gutted the house nice and clean now afm just really bloated today x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral should be under the privacy tab on home page settings, publish special, custom settings, mood and energy intercourse data etc....... are they all ticked? if they are I am stumped too :rofl: x

Ok I am a little awake :haha: morning guys :hugs: x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all

hope all are ok

I currently waiting for doc to ring bk Mckenzie bad today coughing all night esp between 2am and 4am. Wheezing loads today had 2 puffs reliver at 10am just had to give him more as still wheezing loads and coughing not eating but drinking milk instead. Tey better do something this time don't want to end up in a7e with him again. 

update doc just rang saying antibiotics should have worked now if bacterial so think its viral!!! even though just told him I used inhaler on him 2hrs ago and now again and he still wheezing he said just keep using it 4 times a day two puffs and wait and c wot happens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR GOD STAKE ITS NOT WORKING BLOODY IDIOT HE IS STILL WHEEZING


----------



## coral11680

Tink yeah tried that :rofl: I'm stumped :shrug:

Sleeping bubs poor Mckenzie, hope he feel better soon x


----------



## phoebe

Hello all xxxx:hi::hi::hi::hi:
Hope all is well with u guys. I did read all the posts but my head hasnt taken anything in. All i can remember is about China, i am really sorry the witch got u hun xxx I know how disheartening it is to be cd1, but keep at it and good luck with the soy xxx Not really feeling it today, so will lurk for a bit until i go hosp for dmw at 2pm. But i do hope u are all ok and apologies for not taking on board whats happening with u all. My head's a bit of a car crash today:sad1:. Loadsa love and hugs to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

morning Phoebe :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Morning, I am now in the TWW, according to FF I am 5dpo :dance:


----------



## poppy666

Just got back from Asda sorry need to read back...... Coral i was on basic one last cycle and if you look at the below chart all the columns are there :wacko: did i spell that right cos it dont look right 'columns' :haha:


----------



## coral11680

yay for TWW Damita :dust:

yes columns is spelt right poppy. I have a feeling maybe only tests, BD info and CM will show? you havent put any of that in yet right?


----------



## poppy666

No none of that yet so you may be right Coral :dohh: im a thicko lol

Damita yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh for 5dpo wish i was there already skip all the bedding i gotta do :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: poppy at skipping the bedding I hear ya!
You are not a thicko.....I just had a preggo brain/blond moment. Was filling up the mop bucket in the sink with hot water, walked away and forgot:dohh: overflowing bucket


----------



## phoebe

Good luck for ur 2ww Damita xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: [email protected] :dust: for testing in a week x
@poppy :hugs::friends::flower:
@phoebe...:wave: hows dum dum today?
i just had an egg sandwich, i love fried eggs today i had 2 in a sandwich...i could have eaten all 6...mmmmmmmmmmm with hp fruity sauce...nom nom xx


----------



## coral11680

mmmm cabbage I had 2 fried egg on toast with daddies sauce nom nom!


----------



## mothercabbage

i checked pk's FF chart, she not put last 2 days temps in but her chart looks really good!! xx


----------



## poppy666

Sleeping bubs hope little one is ok, but if worse get him up to A&E doctors do my nut in and dont trust em i could of died from my PE if i didnt go with my gut instinct n listen to emergency doc that night :growlmad:

Phoebe hugs sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Korben asleep n ive just had a salmon & cucumber sandwich with salad cream 'of course' lol


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: salad cream on everything....just like my OH....i was like that when younger but i discovered chilli sauce now... pmsl


----------



## coral11680

I like a bit of salad cream also. My friend has salad cream sandwiches :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Awww one of my BnB friends off the TTC after a loss thread has just got her BFP :wohoo::wohoo: soooooooooooooooo happy for her, but sooooooooo jealous :haha::haha:


----------



## coral11680

awww dont worry it wont be long poppy! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

zzzzzzz Still not awake :haha: Think its gonna be one of them days. :sleep:

China, I'm feeling sad for you honey :cry: day 1 is the pits and I so wanted you to be successful this time. I'm glad your gonna temp, I think it will help to see whats happening with your cycle :dust: for this to be your BFP cycle :hugs:

MC, hows the spotting situation, move the feck outta the way blooming placenta! I really hope DH lets you get the doppler, its so reassuring to be able to hear HB whenever you want :hugs:

Agree with Pops and the others about weight gain. I am not weighing myself. Over in the UK we don't usually get weighed apart from our first appointment to screen if we are likely to be higher risk. Now with scans and stuff its easy to tell if bubba is growing properly so its not really needed. I personally have always put on a lot of weight in pregnancy, but lost it quite easilly after. I think as long as your trying to keep to a healthy diet (which can include your naughty cravings - me its sweets lol) you'll be just fine. Bubba takes what it needs FIRST and we get what's left. So unless your eating so little you are seriously deficiant in something, bubba will get what it needs. Yes you might suffer if you have low levels of stores but bubba won't.

Popsy, little raskel Korben with his shoes :awww: :haha: x

I am pressuring Babydream to test also :haha: Chart looking mighty fine :happydance:

Sleeping Bubs, I'm fed up with your doctor also. Don't really know what to suggest, have you any 'walk in' G.P services around where you live? I'm just trying to think how you could get another opinion easily without having to go to A&E again. Hope he gets better soon honey x

Damita, 5DPO already! :dust: glad your sticking around x

Phoebe :hugs: hope you get on well at the DM today honey, sorry your feeling down in the dumps again today x

Coralista, want me to book our tickets for the show? hope your ok today. That chilli was so nice but I had ridiculous heart burn yesterday. Your tummy take it ok? x


----------



## coral11680

lol, I had indegestion from it too! but it was nice, tummy was ok though, thanks. Yes you can book if you like and I'll give you the money on Sunday?


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx tink, i have sorted the doppler situation now, should have poppys in a few days or so....muchly appriciated...:hugs:...spotting is still kinda there, more like dirty cm..:sick: sorry TMI..no pains now...just pulling and a stretching feeling....


----------



## coral11680

hold on tink dont book yet!!


----------



## coral11680

Exclusive Ticket Offer
Join us at The Baby Show ExCeL, London for just £11.50 saving £8.50* against the on-the-door ticket price. Simply quote EX29 when booking. And don&#8217;t forget, Kids 0-10 GO FREE. Book today at The Baby Show website or call 0871 231 0844**


----------



## poppy666

OMG i swear i cant give korben anything without choking, give him finger biscuits for a 9mth and if i dont break them up he chokessssssssss :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Dozey Tink strikes again :rofl: Sorry Cozza :haha: I'll buy you a coffee, and me 20 :haha: Least we are going x


----------



## coral11680

lol no probs it only saved us 2quid a ticket not a big deal!


----------



## coral11680

oh no Korben are you giving Mummy a heart attack again!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Forgot to say, you know I was saying about DH Nan and Granddad? Well his Granddads son from his previous relationship had moved in to look after them if you remember me saying. Last week he got drunk and punched them both in the face before walking out.......

Sickening isn't it? anyhow, he's on the run, police not found him yet. Sick, twisted *******. I don't understand people like that......


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

opppppppps, Baby and bump blocked my word..... Naughty tink :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

B A S T A R D did they block that? :haha:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl:NER NER NER


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:thumbup: Yes I do believe that was the word I wanted to use :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Forgot to say, you know I was saying about DH Nan and Granddad? Well his Granddads son from his previous relationship had moved in to look after them if you remember me saying. Last week he got drunk and punched them both in the face before walking out.......
> 
> Sickening isn't it? anyhow, he's on the run, police not found him yet. Sick, twisted *******. I don't understand people like that......

That is bloody wicked Tink. Hope the Gavvers catch him soon, that is so bloody wrong, whats up with some people. It beggars belief................


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its does.......could have killed his nan, nothing of her at 90 and she's on Warfarin! Sick.

How did you get on Phoebe? x


----------



## phoebe

App went well thanks hun, thyroid is normal and i'm to keep adjusting insulin accordingly. Go back in a fortnight, also got told that i will be scanned monthly or possibly fortnightly from 26wks onwards. And that i will be induced at 38 wks yoiks so thats even less time left. Told them about the extrem low moods and need to see GP again soon. Dont know whats up with me, feels like i am back into the depths of hell where i cant see anything good. It feels like when 1 thing goes bad, that it gives life the green light to really kick u in the ass and everything goes wrong(been getting severe hag from work again) and a few other things have gone adrift too. It really feels like the arse has dropped out of my world. Am sat here smoking (again!) and cursing myself for doing it too. I wish i could go to sleep and never wake up again, so down that i dont know what to do with myself. Being pregnant is the only thing thats keeping me going as i could not inflict harm on the little life thats inside me, she says smoking:nope:.........................................sorry to be such a miserable bitch guys, u dont need to hear this shite xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Oh no Tink what a evil B A S T A R D!!! Hope they catch him. Poor nan and Grandad. :(

Phoebe sorry you are down again hun. Glad thyroid is normal. Was you on anti-depressants before? I forgot sorry big :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Coral, yes i am on antidepressants, am on a low dose, but so dearly wanted to be off them by now as i hate the thought of them harming l/o. Looks like a no-go area now though xx


----------



## poppy666

Hope your ok Phoebe, well i know your not but you know what i mean :hugs::hugs:

Coral you little tinker you pinching the B word lol x


----------



## phoebe

Thanks girls i will be alright, just need to extract my head from my backside and sort myself out xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

:haha: yeah I know I copied you pops 

Pheebs I'm sure bubba will be fine with your meds :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, your on such a low dose hun, everything's going to be fine. Hormones and stuff really don't help the situation either. Don't beet yourself up over the odd cigarette, just get back on the wagon when you can :hugs: your just trying your best to cope! So glad your Thyroid function came back AOK. Scans galore for you then?! Sounds like a lot but will be so reassuring for you. Also the 38 week induction sounds sensible, you will be more than ready to have bubba out by then I promise :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

awww dum dum, sorry you feeling so low...major :hugs: hope things pick up for you.. as for the smoking...you not alone in a cloud of smoke :flower: i sat in one too.:blush:..well stood in one..at the back door....:haha: anyway, chin up hunni...we hear to rant at whenever you need..:hugs:
@tink..what a wanka!! he cant do that to 2 old people, thats a scumbag!!!! hope they catch him n throw away the key!! ass hole!!...hope you well though! :hugs:
all other dingdongs :wave:n :hugs:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: sorry your feeling down Phoebe


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all now bk from a&e and Mckenzie had stopped wheezing and weird breathing time I got there but still was coughing his SATS were 99% which is really good, bless his heart I think he remembered when we were there on boxing day.. 

Doctor said can use 10puffs of inhaler if needed and she thinks it is viral and sounded like a croup cough. But she said if he doesn't get better in the next 24hrs go back to GP. 

Hey Phoebe hope u are ok 

MC how is everything with you
oh and tink  thanks for support earlier
And everyone else HI


----------



## phoebe

Thanks for all ur well wishes my lovelies, muchos appreciated xxxxxxxxx i will get there, its all starting to feel so real now that the hassles of work and everything seem mountainous. And i came out of hosp scared witless and a tad overwhelmed lol. But like u said Dr Tink at least wee ding dong will be properly looked after. And i did suspect that i would have a june bug before it was confirmed today, so that means i've been pg longer than whati have left to go :dohh: so i will have to get my skates on and get the bedroom re-decorated asap!!!:wacko: Aye Carumba lol xxxxxxxxxxx
Thanks again, i really do appreciate ur friendships everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

sleeping bubs said:


> hey all now bk from a&e and Mckenzie had stopped wheezing and weird breathing time I got there but still was coughing his SATS were 99% which is really good, bless his heart I think he remembered when we were there on boxing day..
> 
> Doctor said can use 10puffs of inhaler if needed and she thinks it is viral and sounded like a croup cough. But she said if he doesn't get better in the next 24hrs go back to GP.
> 
> Hey Phoebe hope u are ok
> 
> MC how is everything with you
> oh and tink  thanks for support earlier
> And everyone else HI

That is such a relief Bubs, glad all is well with Mckenzie hun xxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Great news sleeping bubs! If he was in trouble those sats would be well below that. Hope your feeling reassured honey! x

Phoebe, :hugs: honey, glad your feeling a little more positive. Been so busy this evening, now trying to catch up on Emerdale.......might be a bit quiet for a while :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Well the witch has left the building today and ive boarded up the fecker :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phone has not stopped ringing, one of them nights :haha:

Pops, Come end of this cycle ya gonna pee on the witch n melt her :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Double post


----------



## poppy666

pmsl double post there Tink i thought i was seeing things when i come back on here x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol oppppppppppps


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello Ding dongers! Howdy everyone. :)

Seems like everyone's moving along nicely. Afm, had cramping and prain recentky after period. It was unsual so I contacted FS and GYN. Long story short I saw neither. Lol If I get more pain I will attempt to go in again.
Other than that I'm trying not to obssess too much about all of this. 


Also, has anyone talked to Amyrach? I tried to message her but it kept coming back as error. She hasn't been on here. I hope all is well with her.


----------



## Hopes314

Well it seems my internal alarm has got me again-345am!
-woke up to pee and eat an apple and a piece of cake:dohh: andd here i am

sb-glad your LO is doing better, if i were youd id be looking into different gp ugh! good luck:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all..
@hopes..are you mad....? i cant believe your up this early again :haha: i didnt sleep good either...kept waking every couple of hours....dreamt i had a girl and called her Erin...not keen on that name,and plus a mate has a DD with that name...
@regalpeas...mrsamyrach,was consistently rude and she left our thread, the final straw was when i posted an after birth pic of myself, i had a hard and tiring delivery she said i looked like a smackhead....also laughed at babydream for asking a question about flying in early preg...we dont need insults everyday!! anyway,hope your well:hugs:
asfm....tired.com...tea n toast time...................ZZZzzzzzz


----------



## Hopes314

whoo just noticed my siggy. welcoming 13 weeks at 4am with a piece of chocolate cake:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well I had a good :sleep: and actually feel awake this morning :haha:

GOOD MORNING DING DONGS! :flower:

My youngest has a victorian day visit today, piccy attached :haha: 

Regal, there was so trouble here involving Amy. Up to you if you want to read back but the gist of it was someone was upset by something offensive she said, and asked her to apologise. It seems she decided to leave instead. :dust: for your new cycle honey x
 



Attached Files:







oliver victorian1.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hopes314

mc-haha yeah i am kinda pissed actually. i seem to wake up every night between 330-4am and i get up and pee and eat and then i stay awake for a few hours. lol funny you named baby that in your dream when you dont like the name. I always have funny dreams about having babies. A few nights ago in my dream I had a baby girl that came out looking like a 4 year old.. pigtails and all! lol


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwww tink how cute!!! i explained to regal about amy...and amy must be ok she was online yesterday morn...
hopes,happy week 13....ill be 14 week tomorrow:happydance: but for now we both got a peach of a baby :awww:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: yes MC, better described by you, I'm being too diplomatic again :rofl: And yes, it wasn't just you affected, there were few people who were upset with various comments :hugs: Including me x

Morning Hopes......nice of you to pop in so early every morning to say hello to the UKers :haha: Congrats on making 13 weeks, enjoy the cake :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: pigtails n all....


----------



## mothercabbage

diplomatic tink, just tell us how it is!!! amy knows what she did, if she reads this im sure she wouldnt give a poop to be honest..any waaaaaaaaaaaaaay...tea n toast this morning tink? did you stalk babydreams chart fot hpt result? i got a 6am text! i was up awaiting OH so didnt mind, i looooove my tundie!! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Don't even get me started with my dreams, they are always so vivid and silly :haha: Ouch, pigtails? :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Not yet MC, I'm offfffff to stalllllllllllllllllllllk


----------



## Hopes314

morning tink, glad someone got a good sleep last night:haha:
pic of LO, how adorable! i feel like all your kids look so much like you! especially franklyn (hehe i decided he was my favorite when i was looking at your fb pics way back when:haha:) Actually I also see this TV commercial a lot about i think cleaning stuff? and I always feel like "thats the lady that looks like tink" SO apparently I just think EVERYONE looks like you lol.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Aww Franklyns such a sweety. He's gonna make a fab husband to someone, he's caring, can cook, insightful, and really grown up for his age. Mind you I'm biassed :haha: I look like someone from a commercial? :) can't be bad :haha: You will have to let me know what one so I can google it x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

BD only had pound shop strips right MC? be was too early for them really x


----------



## mothercabbage

was a superdrug test...but still early if you ask me, i was 13dpo to get a good line on 12.5miu predictor xx


----------



## Hopes314

tink when i see commercial again ill let you know what brand it was or whatever. yes she was pretty, nothing to be offended about lol. aw now i like franklyn even more lol! 

did bd test already??


----------



## mothercabbage

pk also on cd2...think the :witch: got her ...i love chart stalking....stalk all ttcers on a morning...:haha: nosey cow eh! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its still massively early! :hugs:

Awww hopes :blush: yes let me know :haha: 

Her chart is here if you want to stalk Hopes :https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/316abe


----------



## Hopes314

has pk been missing lately? I dont remember seeing her in the past couple days. Or maybe I just don't look hard enough. Hope all is ok


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Hopes you mad head get back to bed its too early :haha:

Tink love the piccy awwww cute x

CD6 :wohoo::wohoo: roll on next week :sex::sex: Im hoping i really really ov around CD14 right in the middle :happydance:

Had a bit of a bloody nose when i blew it this morning, think its the Soy as i remember having it last time 'weird' :wacko:

My friends funeral this morning, but couldnt get anyone for korben all day :cry: so going to visit the grave Sunday when im up in Durham.

RIP Michelle :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:( Poor PK, I do work my way round the charts usually but missed that....


----------



## Hopes314

whoo babydreams TEMPS! lovelyy. we need bfps! Its been like bfp off season. Think I was the last one.. in mid december!


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies!

hopes you insomniac get back to bed! actually stay a while and chat :haha: Congrats on your peach:happydance:

Bd test is very early and her chart looks very good:thumbup:

Sleepingbubs glad little one is a bit better.

Poor PK :(

Sorry about your friend Poppy :(

Hi MC and Tink :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

oh tink your LO looks so cute in that pic :awww: Whats his name again, I remember Franklyn, Harvey, Jessica but forgot his :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coral :hugs: must have missed about Poppy's friend???


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thats Oliver........looking like....... Oliver! :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

(He's the little Pickle I was telling you about :haha:)


----------



## poppy666

Yeah Shell and Jamie was killed in a car crash last week, they were only 22 & 23.. shell leaves a little boy aged 4yrs, Jamie's funeral yesterday he got a good send off from the Army lads. Such a waste of young life x


----------



## coral11680

oh yes Oliver! :dohh: looking like Oliver :haha: :awww:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I see. I did see your post about when it happened but not that the funerals were this week......so sorry :cry: It so hard to get your head round when such awful things happen to lovely people.... I'll be thinking of them x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ur having a Tink moment Coral :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

I have a lot of them Tink, just blonde/preggo brain moments! :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

Aw poppy that really is sad about the car accident:hugs: I can't even imagine..


Tink Oliver is such a cute name! Husband and I decided on a boy name last week:happydance: Liam Matthew (because his name is william matthew) as is his dads, grandpas, etc, but we think liam is nice because its a little more modern. exciting! We are stuck on girl names though, but we both really like the name Ella. blah.


----------



## coral11680

Liam is a nice name hopes, so is Ella. 

I just realised today is my cleaning day at my Dads. He is on Holiday in Tenerife and due home tonight so I text him and asked him if I should come today or tomorrow. He said today :dohh: Hi ho hi ho its off to clean I go :laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing::brat::brat::brat::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Hopes314

well since im "awake" i feel obligated to go cook dh breakfast before he leaves for work lol. will talk to you guys later :)


----------



## coral11680

bye hopes :hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Seeees ya later Hopes, i like Liam also!

Coral, have fun. I think I better attack my house today. Achieved NOTHING yesterday :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

I had a bit of a clean yesterday but get so frustrated,I polished , hoovered, mopped all my downstairs but today you wouldnt even know it. My pain in the arse dog brings in so much dirt from the garden, even when I wipe her paws furiously with towels :growlmad:


----------



## coral11680

ok I'm off, now I keep procrastinating because I hate going. Still I need the money.


----------



## coral11680

:hi:


----------



## poppy666

Cya Hopes x

Where's babydream :wacko: lol we need a bfp long overdue x :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Seeees ya laters Coral, I know, Its so disheartening when you clean like that then its back to square 1 the next day. I gotta do my floors........ughhhhhhh


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Here's babydreams chart Pops, been stalking already today :haha:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/316abe


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

If you come on Babydream, I'm sending hugs, but its way early anyway! very few peeps get BFP at 9 DPO. :hugs:

Right gonna get dressed and sort house out for while :wave: x


----------



## poppy666

Her chart looks really good :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babydream

Pmsl, i'm right here girlies. good morning to you all.

I remember your friends, sorry you couldn't make the funeral.
 
Yes, it was a clear and deffo bfn with superdrug test. All my pma has gone!:cry: I'm gonna wait for af until next wednesday and if she doesn't turn up then i'll test on thursday. I'm not gonna test before that. Chart is fine i know. I just hope with the one hour time difference and the very cold weather at home wont' mess it up for me. I had headache and nausea yesterday too. Thanks for the hugs and babydust xxxxxx


----------



## Regalpeas

Morning,

Mothercab and Tink thanks for the update. I hope Amyrach does apologize. From what I could see she has a good heart. I know her approach/jokes were a bit abrasive, but I always thought that's what others enjoyed about her. 
It's unfortunate, because I valued many of her frustrated posts. They were similar to mine ...as I am trying for baby #1 as well. I believe it will all work out in due time.

With that being said Mothercab I'll have to admit that I had to look up the definition of what she said to you.:dohh: Considering, I understand why you were offended (and others). I would have been as well. I think all of you who post pictures to share with others are saints. You are beautiful and you are blessed. Always remember that. :flower:

Hope-sorry for your irregular sleeping schedule. I know that's a pain. 

I think Liam is a wonderful name. Also, I think it's cool that you guys modernized the family name. So excited for ya! This is your first right?

Poppy- I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. I almost cried right here in my seat. They were so young. I'm also sorry you couldn't attend the services.:hug: I pray for you, their families and the child left behind.:cry:

Coral- I understand what you're saying. That is my plight about cleaning. Seems so futile at times when things get messed up again right away. I'm constantly looking for ways to cut down on the output time with equal benefits. Let me know if you have suggestions lol

PK and China you are both in my thoughts. 

Speaking of cleaning, I won a dishes war with my hubs last night. Well technically I didnt win, because when we fight over little stuff I get sad. :( But sometimes he doesn't consider all the things I do. I just need him to wash them sometimes. He tried to teach me a lesson and stack the dishes for about two or three days. I left them there only washing what I needed. Finally he broke down after a blowup. I didn't expect him to do them but when I woke up they were done. Now he's trying to make up.:nope:

Well ladies it's early here. Gotta get ready for the day. I'll try to sneak on from time to time.:haha:

If not, have a great day. The weather's gonna be nice here today. Woohoo spring is near :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls chilling today no gym x x x


----------



## poppy666

Keep your chin up lovely, one of my bnb friends from the loss section got her bfp yesterday and kept getting bfn until 4/5 days after her dip :thumbup: so we'll sit patiently till next week :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

LOL RP im liking the dish war :haha: i once did it with dirty washing, was sick of him coming home Thurseday evening, having a bath and leaving his uniform on floor, plus his work bag in the lobby for me to empty and put washing in the washer. So one week i didnt do it and saturday night he was running around the house trying to get his work uniform washed & dried etc for Sunday morning.

Taught him a lesson ive got enough with mine and the boys during the week without running around after him too x

Have a lovely day sweetie x


----------



## Regalpeas

That'll learn him Poppy! These men...sometimes. smh :)


----------



## Hopes314

lol! the cleaning wars with dh's are funny! ive never had one exactly, but i constantly find myself complaining about him being such a slob. i'm sure our wars are yet to come.

regal-thanks! yep this is our first. hope you get your dish wars sorted out with dh, i hate the fighting too.

bd-i wish you wouldnt give up hope so quickly, it is really quite early for a bfp. it always seems like you should see a line at 8dpo because of all the crazy stories on bnb, but realistically, it just isn't common. its also hard because we dont know 100% which day you ov'd because your temp shift wasn't until several days after positive opk, so you could be less dpo than you think even! either way, try to keep some pma. i got the faintestttt line at 10dpo. and even THAT is pretty early! Your chart is looking great look at those temps! In terms of the weather and time change affecting your temps, it shouldnt be too significant, i found that as long as my room temps are abouttt the same and i get about the same amount of sleep, my temps stayed relatively stable. With that said, I wouldn't complain if you gave in and tested early :) you all have so much more patience than me!


----------



## phoebe

Hi ladies xxx
Congrats on ur baby peach Hopes xx:happydance:

Poppy i am really sorry that u couldnt attend ur friends funeral today hun, such a waste of young lives. Big hugs to u xx:hugs:

Hi Regal nice to see u on here hun, gl with ur o/h on the dish war lol and hope u get ur bfp soon. this is my 1st too like Hopes xx:hugs:

Tink Oliver is 1 good looking lad u must be so proud of all ur babies xx:hugs:

BabyD sorry about the neg hun, it is still early days and fxd that ur implanting and that l/o is getting all settled in there. Hugs xx:dust::dust:

Sorry to hear ur on a new cycle PK, fxd that this is the last 1 and that u get ur bfp tis time xx:dust::dust:

Hi Coral, boo to housework, take it easy young lady xxx

Hi Cabs, China and anyone else i have missed big hugs to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Morning ladies :wave: I'm 6dpo today.. all I have is cramps and headache.. this headache won't go, I've had it for two and half days! Also I am tired but can't blame that on anything other than having to get up at 5.30am for the last two weeks.. it's killing me!


----------



## poppy666

Oh damita im liking your temp rise :happydance:

Afternoon phoebe hope your well sweetie :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Popples, i am feeling brighter today tyvm. Think it must be a lack of sleep and hormones playing games with me. Had a good chat and snuggle with o/h last nite, and am feeling better for it. What will be, will be regarding work and my niggles. Fretting wont do much good, so i will just take things as they come. i know today's a sad day for u, but i hope ur alright hun. Not too long now till the jiggy business starts eh:winkwink::winkwink: fxd lovely xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Thank you :)


----------



## phoebe

Damita said:


> Morning ladies :wave: I'm 6dpo today.. all I have is cramps and headache.. this headache won't go, I've had it for two and half days! Also I am tired but can't blame that on anything other than having to get up at 5.30am for the last two weeks.. it's killing me!

Awwww sorry for the headache hun but like Poppy said ur temp rise is looking good. Fxd for u sweety that its the start of something good doing on in there for u :thumbup:xxxx:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Dont remind me of the Jiggy i had an excuse when pregnant :haha: now i gotta do it all over again :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

I hear ya hun:haha::haha:xxxxx


----------



## Regalpeas

Hopes and Phoebe congrats to you both. I know this is new and exciting territory for you both. I have to stalk your posts more often. :)

Are you both going to find out the sex of the baby? Also how long did it take for you to conceive?



Sorry if you both answered this before. I haven't read through all the pages. Lol That's a Mount Rushmore project.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: afternoon all...hows things??
well i went to argos and got the mother to be bounty pack, what a joke, and a waste of money they spent making it, its full of usless info,a split can of fizzy juice a sample of stretch mark cream and 2 titty pads...woop de flippin dooooo...me n OH did have a laugh over it....but got connors bed guard so he in big boy bed tonight!! may get my big bed all to my self for once!! :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Really MC? they used to be good! I haven't picked mine up yet, what a joke. Mind you in this day and age it must be hard....can't promote bottle feeding....disposable nappies....weaning till 6 months....I don't know how I'm gonna last till 6 months, my babies were so big they were climbing the walls for food by 4 months let along 6 :haha: mind you, might have nice little one this time :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

well ill feed as i think my baby needs as i did with my other two...and it did say it had vouchers and a nappy sample...what a pile of shit, the one i gt with chloe had food,spoons,bibs,nappies,creams,wipes and a whole bible of vouchers!!!! i wouldnt waste your time tink...gotta get one from boots/sainsburys yet......hope that mum to be pack is better


----------



## poppy666

Oh and dont forget a women comes out to your door now and tells you how to WEAN :haha::haha: i just answered door and said ive had 3 kids already i'll put korben on solids when he's hungry nearly 5 months :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Don't make me laugh Pops......who comes to your door to tell you how to wean? Oh my days :haha: Yes I agree, nothing wrong with doing what you think your baby needs and what suits you. x


----------



## ladybeautiful

:hi: all!

Just lurking for now :) Got like maybe 1 hour of sleep all of last night... pfftt... although in that one hour I did dream that Hopes is holding her chubby little boy... lol :)

Hope you all are doing well... Poppy, my heart goes out to the two young lives lost and the little boy left behind... my thoughts and prayers with them and their loved ones...


----------



## poppy666

LB Your having a lot of dreams lately :haha: hope your well sweetie :hugs:

Tink she shocked me when i answered the door and she introduced herself lol.. they now say allow water from kettle to stand for at least 30 minutes before making a bottle n only to make one at a time??? Yeahhhhhhhhhhhh right as if i did any of that :nope:

Ive got 5 more weeks then im stopping sterilising korbens bottles woohooo finally, but bet i still do it with habit for weeks lol


----------



## phoebe

Regalpeas said:


> Hopes and Phoebe congrats to you both. I know this is new and exciting territory for you both. I have to stalk your posts more often. :)
> 
> Are you both going to find out the sex of the baby? Also how long did it take for you to conceive?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if you both answered this before. I haven't read through all the pages. Lol That's a Mount Rushmore project.

Hi Regal xx
This is my 2nd pregnancy, i had a mmc at last new year. And my last LMP before i got my bfp was 25/09/10 so it took me 9 months to fall again. But i am certain i had a chemical an aug and possibly in may too. I've got my anomoly scan round 2 next fri. And wont be finding out the sex, though i have swung from wanting to find out or not loads so far. But i have come to a final decision to not find out, as i think it is one of life's surprises and it would be fab to have the surprise at the end :winkwink: But i should imagine it will be hard not to notice the sex as i need to have a scan monthly/fortnightly from 26 weeks as i am a diabetic. My magic concoction i used for falling pg was continuing the folic acid from last time. EPO, softcups, pregnacare and conceive+. Plus i used a cbfm and opk's. Well i think i've said everything, so hope its of use hun. Fxd u get ur bfp soon as we could do with a bfp party asap :winkwink::flower::thumbup:Hugs xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww :haha: chubby little boy eh? I think your having the same day I did yesterday. Soooooooooo tiiiireeeeeddddd zzzzzzzz x

What's happening with the little boy Pops? Poor little mite :( x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know about the bottles, did 4 weeks with the health visitor as a paediatric student nurse last year (I was converting to Children's nursing but never got to finish :cry:) I couldn't believe it, did some research and concluded again that it was a silly idea. No way my baby will wait 30 mins for me to boil up water, make bottle and cool it down. Does any new mum actually cope with that? I think I'll be ditching that one like you Pops x


----------



## Regalpeas

Phoebe I understand. DH and I say we won't want to know the sex when our time comes. We'll see how that pans out. Thanks for your methods. They'll definitely will help as I'm compiling a few things to try differently this time.

Sorry for your loss(es). :( I know it's been a tough road, but look at you now! fx & wishing the best for you & baby! :)


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all 
I think I have a pushchair obsession lol Just sold a pushchair so now got two left lol but my favourite one is been sent away to be repaired so now using my stroller but now looking for another one lol but I should wait till finally get BFP cos will buy a double.

Pops how old is Korben now? I stopped sterilising Mckenzie's bottles at a year. Mckenzie asleep at mo need to wake him up in a bit to feed him lol 

Tink I have registered with a new doctors now but will take a week to do so got to go to original doctors to put Mckenzie's prescription in for his milk,


----------



## phoebe

Regalpeas said:


> Phoebe I understand. DH and I say we won't want to know the sex when our time comes. We'll see how that pans out. Thanks for your methods. They'll definitely will help as I'm compiling a few things to try differently this time.
> 
> Sorry for your loss(es). :( I know it's been a tough road, but look at you now! fx & wishing the best for you & baby! :)

Thanks lovely, we are over the moon too, thought it would never happen again. But like u said look at where i am now:happydance:. I know its hard debating whether to find out the sex or not. but u will find ur decision when ur time comes hun. And i hope its very soon too. Is ur ticker correct with ur dpo?? if so fxd u have caught that eggy this cycle xxx 
:dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

He's 12mth on 26th march :thumbup:

Yes could you imagine 2am waiting 30 minutes fro a kettle :haha: nahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Regalpeas

I just want to say I love you ladies so much.lol I am learning so much British lingo! Woohoo! Now there's hope when I watch East Enders (which I really need help with at times) and Luther! :)

Also, I think I'm Oving. Today my boobies hurt and I can't stop the urge to eat any and everything. This has been happening every cycle at a certain point so I know it's hormonal change. Can't wait to start up again. I'm praying for patience.:blush:


----------



## sleeping bubs

we made up half of boiled water and kept the bottles in the fridge when needed boiled the kettle and added hot water to the bottles saved having to wait 30mins and didn't take long to cool down. Well thats wot my mw suggested. But from 6months Mckenzie's milk only comes in cartons so no boiling kettles lol


----------



## Regalpeas

Not sure if it's correct. I won't know until I start tracking again. I try not to look at that thing! lol It makes me nervous and panicky about where I'm at. I think I'm Oving now based on hormonal symptoms.



phoebe said:


> Regalpeas said:
> 
> 
> Phoebe I understand. DH and I say we won't want to know the sex when our time comes. We'll see how that pans out. Thanks for your methods. They'll definitely will help as I'm compiling a few things to try differently this time.
> 
> Sorry for your loss(es). :( I know it's been a tough road, but look at you now! fx & wishing the best for you & baby! :)
> 
> Thanks lovely, we are over the moon too, thought it would never happen again. But like u said look at where i am now:happydance:. I know its hard debating whether to find out the sex or not. but u will find ur decision when ur time comes hun. And i hope its very soon too. Is ur ticker correct with ur dpo?? if so fxd u have caught that eggy this cycle xxx
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...


----------



## phoebe

All sounding good Regal, fxd hunny. I love u american ladies too. Have had some fun with the old lingo differences hehehe xx


----------



## Regalpeas

Oh my goodness a big boy he's becoming! Will you throw a one year party? :)



poppy666 said:


> He's 12mth on 26th march :thumbup:
> 
> Yes could you imagine 2am waiting 30 minutes fro a kettle :haha: nahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Regalpeas

Yeah Phoebes I've been watching EastEnders(not sure if you've watched) since I was a teen. We would get them here on regular stations, but then they went cable only some time back. Anyhow, I remember the first time I watched it came on after something I was already watching. I heard the actors talking and thought what language is that? As I listened further I thought DUH it's English! I was young back then. lol I've been hooked every since. We're way behind a few years here in the states. :/

But yeah I love our similarities. I love our differences.


----------



## poppy666

Awww we love you toooooooooooooo RP :hugs: get plenty of bedding in now then if ov'ing :happydance: My OH wants to get some practise in this weekend before i ov next week Pfft!!! :haha: unless i ov this weekend with my messed up body :dohh:

Not sure what to do for his 1st birthday cos i got other lads 18th week after, money money money :nope:


----------



## Regalpeas

Poppy yeah that makes sense. Got be cautious with $$$ when several are involved. Maybe just a little something. One of my friends forfeited her daughter's one year by taking the entire family on a trip. She said looking back she'll see that she had fun. She won't remember the party one way or another. I thought it was kinda cool. You have to do what works best for you and your family.

Hope your body sorts out. That's such a pain when it gets outta wack. Good thing is it finds it's way home. That's what I tell myself every time something weird is going on lol.


----------



## phoebe

Hehehehe u and ur eastenders lol. I used to watch, but havent in a while, but i can imagine the london accent being a tad funny to follow :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Regal :dust: for your O, get some :spermy: :haha: I went all out on my BFP cycle so not sure what finally did it. I did temps, OPK's, softcups, Conceive +(a sperm friendly lube), and the Sperm meets egg plan. x

Sleeping Bubs, glad you have a new doc, I don't like tha way you were treated. Even if he thought he didn't need the preventer he should have explained why, given a proper diagnosis, and reassured you. Hope new one is better. Thanks for the tip with the bottles, I thought about doing something like that, that's a good idea that I hadn't thought of. I think I have pushchair obsession also :haha: I brought so many with my other kids, still undecided this time. Love the quinny, but just wanted something a little more 'pram like' for the first couple of months. x


----------



## phoebe

Right i am offski girls, teatime woohoo!! shall catch u all later. Have a pleasant evening. Hugs xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I too love our similarities and differences! Coral made me smile when we met up, we were talking about facebook Status (state us), or....Stadus (staddus) :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sees ya later Phoebes :hugs: enjoy x


----------



## Regalpeas

Phoebes lol I am so addicted to that show. Anyhow, I think the lingo is similar across the board, but I'm sure the east end general accent is distinct...even from various parts of London.

Tinks thanks! I've been meaning to look into sperm meets eggs. I wonder how conceive + compares to preseed. We've used preseed in the past. DH loves it. However, I am concerned about the Paraben content. I may switch to Yes Baby next month.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm May be something to try if you need it. I think conceive plus is very similar to preseed, I only chose it as we can buy it in our chemists here but you have to buy pressed online. But I was obviously pleased with the results :haha: Not familiar with yes baby, must be only available in the states I guess. I'm very close to East London, there are sometimes references to places near where I live in Eastenders (the other night was Lakeside, our local shopping centre :haha:) I wouldn't say I have a particularly east end accent, but its probably more noticeable if any of you heard it :haha: x


----------



## Regalpeas

@ Phoebe have a good time!


@ Tink hahahahahah
Coral's from the US? 

In high school (despite mentioning my teen years twice in one day I can assure you I am far in age from then lol) we had an administrator from England (not sure what part). He would get on the intercom and say "we're following a normal shhhheeeddulllle (instead of Sch(k)edule) today". Everyone would snicker( do you all say snigger?). 

But I especially love figuring out the lingo/jargon/slang differences. 

The funny thing is there are so many different US accents (most in the south where there are the most varying accents). Coincidentally , I'm told most southern USA accents are the closest to British accents.


----------



## poppy666

Tink do you squirt the concieve plus in the softcup ready and waiting when you done the mission?


----------



## Regalpeas

For some reason I can't thank you for this post. The button is missing.:shrug:

Anyhow thanks for the link. I will book mark.

Yeah we can get preseed overthecounter in our pharmacies. I'll look for conceive plus. It may be a healthy alternative and less expensive than Yes Baby.

I'm sure your accent is beautiful, because when I hear it on TV I love it. :)


Well my husband is excellent with accents. He can meet someone talk to them for a few minutes and immediately know where they're from. I keep telling him it's a talent. Anyhow, he tells me that Kat (not sure if she's still on there, but still around where we are in the states)---he says she has a true east end accent. By the way he thinks she's hot. lol That's why I remember him saying so. He says other accents on the show vary. 

I'll also ask him to interpret other show/books for me . Like I didnt know what a "loo" was for the longest so I kept saying what the heck is a loo!? He kept telling me to guess, by using context clues. lol Finally he told me.

I really hope he passes that trait on to our kids, because it's really a good thing imo.



Tinkerbellxxx said:


> https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm May be something to try if you need it. I think conceive plus is very similar to preseed, I only chose it as we can buy it in our chemists here but you have to buy pressed online. But I was obviously pleased with the results :haha: Not familiar with yes baby, must be only available in the states I guess. I'm very close to East London, there are sometimes references to places near where I live in Eastenders (the other night was Lakeside, our local shopping centre :haha:) I wouldn't say I have a particularly east end accent, but its probably more noticeable if any of you heard it :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral is from the UK but joined her hubby over there for a while. They are here now. x

Popsy, yes i kinda moistened the whole thing (to make it sperm friendly :haha:) then a little inside the cup. Slid it back into to wrapper till it was 'time' :haha: Oh the things we do. I also put it inside out to make it shallower, you got yours yet? x


----------



## Regalpeas

Soft cup is definitely on the list for us. I need to pay more attention to what you all are saying about the so I wont come back in a month or two asking questions again. lol It's bad enough I may ask questions about charting that I know have been asked before. :)


----------



## poppy666

Yep i get you ' a lot of slippery messing' :haha:

Hmmm bit too much info but my OH said since he been taking the Zinc his spermies been a lot thicker?? Thats bad isnt it :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

you can get it from amazon :https://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?ie=UTF8&marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&me=AYWBEBET1KC5B

https://www.conceiveplus.com/conceive_plus_ingredients_ph.php and their site lists the ingrediants x


----------



## poppy666

Regalpeas said:


> Soft cup is definitely on the list for us. I need to pay more attention to what you all are saying about the so I wont come back in a month or two asking questions again. lol It's bad enough I may ask questions about charting that I know have been asked before. :)

Dont worry RP im sure i do their heads in repeating everything :dohh:

Dont worry RP im sure i do their heads in repeating everything :dohh:

Dont worry RP im sure i do their heads in repeating everything :dohh:


:rofl::rofl::rofl: Sorry i couldnt help myself lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: @ Pops :haha:

Your Ok RP, ask away. Us up the duff Ding Dongs are on a mission to get you guys preggers :) x


----------



## Regalpeas

[email protected] Poppy! hahahah:rofl:

Thanks Tink I'll check it all out. I'm going to start ttc journaling about our "tools" as I call them.:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Maybe, maybe not Pops.....you could look at it this way, either he has less fluid for the :spermy: to swim or more :spermy: in the fluid. So could be a good sign? Not sure about that one. Anyhow, I would have thought with the conceive Plus you will have enough fluid up there :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Anyways back to the spemies and Zinc... thats not good if its changing it thicker?

Edited just seen your reply lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

'Tools of the trade' I love it :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Right im off for a bit he just texted to pick him up, so thanks Tink i may just inspect his spermies myself tonight and evaluate the situation :haha:

Cya all later or if not have a good evening x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: have fun with that Pops :haha: x


----------



## Regalpeas

Yay! I need all the support I can get for the bfp. :)


----------



## coral11680

Just a quickie as I'm at karate just chuckling at the convo between eastenders and sperm lol


----------



## coral11680

Tink I think we have east end accents compared to the rest if the gals?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think we do Coral me ol mukka :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

:haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

I've slacked all day on here. I have to go pretend to be productive. Ding dongers have a wonderful rest of the day/evening. You ladies are funny! lol That darn Poppy! I'm still laughing.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol She's a funny Poppet indeed :haha: Enjoy the rest of your day RP, its almost over here in the UK! x


----------



## babydream

Hi girls,

sorry i've just been lurking today, bit down. I'm off home tomorrow so i'll be in touch when i can to update you all. Be good you all. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Don't be down honey! There's no way a BFN at 9DPO is the final say. Wishing you a safe journey honey, will look forward to your updates :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Take care Babydream and come back safe, dont be too down about test today just because some get early BFPs dont mean we all do :hug:

Enjoy rest of your day RP instead of shiving on here missy :haha:


Just pick OH up and before i went korben walked to Gage 'only 5 steps' but omg he looked sooooooooo cute :cloud9:


----------



## coral11680

yay Korbens walking:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Coral keep trying to encourage him to walk for something yummy but he keeps sitting down lazy shite lol but he just stands away from the furniture now thinking he's clever but wont walk :dohh:

Me and Gage got right excited over those steps lol


----------



## poppy666

Well had some twinges going on so just done an OPK there is a very visible line so think i better test everyday now, im guessing im going to ov early again this cycle 'not impressed if i do' arghhhh pfft


----------



## China girl

Poppy, if your still around, what dosage of soy do I take...120 or 160


----------



## poppy666

Im here my little Soy buddy :haha:

Im just taking 160mg for the 5 days im not upping it to 200mg 'chickened out' x If you feel more comfortable take 120mg then 160mg last 2 days


----------



## China girl

Does it make a difference if I take 120 or 160???


Congrats for Korben...YAY!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Clomid users take either 50mg or 100mg.. Soy you double the intake to get same effect.

Everyone tries different doses ie 80mg, 100mg, 120mg, 160mg and 200mg.

I just took a chance with 160mg and 200mg so it worked for me last time. It works differently for everyone and some people not at all so its totally up to you. You could even build up gradually CG x


----------



## China girl

Thanks Poppy....I will stick to the 120 and see how it does!!


----------



## poppy666

Have you got anything else in with the Soy or is it pure Soy? Good luck anyways sweetie and fx it works for you, but think its getting the dosage right for your body too.. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## China girl

No, its just the Soy Isoflavors...or what ever its called.
I'm a beefy chic, so that's why I was asking if I needed take
more cause of my size


----------



## poppy666

Dont think it will matter what size you are CG to be honest and its more trial n error cos we dont know how much we would need, like clomid users wouldnt till their consultants monitor them n up dosage following cycles if needed to x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ladies :wave:

Popsy, what was the conclusion of your Sperm Analysis? :rofl: x

China, good luck with the soy! x

Everybody else, hope your having a good morning. I'm having unsweetened breakfast cereal because I have a diabetic midwife app this morning. "No nursy, I don't eat sweet things." :angelnot: :muaha: :icecream:


----------



## coral11680

:haha: naughty Tink :rofl:

Morning girls:hi:

Poppy I think O'ing early is good less time till testing then! just start Bd'ing in next couple of days to make sure maybe every other day til positve?

Just got the kettle on and waiting to make tea, exciting my life is :haha:

Tink looking forward to Sunday? I am although I'm sure I'll be tempted to buy stuff I can't afford :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know Coral, I have a hunch I'll be the same :haha: Opsy "Sorry husband, I accidentally brought a few things at the baby show" :rofl: We will just use my line "It was an investment" :haha: Yes very excited! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I wanna play with the pushchairs, have you decided on yours yet? x


----------



## coral11680

no not really decided but my friend in the states is obsessed with strollers and has had about 6 for her 18 mth old so far. She says she loves the preg perego skate (like mamas and papas) its very pricey though. Anyway they have one on sale right now for $499. Which works out about 300 pounds. Thats the 2010 model which includes the seperate carrycot part. My friend seems to think it will go cheaper before I go there but I dont know. I may get that one as its a lot cheaper than the mamas and papas ones new they are about 600 quid I think! So I would like to see it in person and see what she's on about. Although they will prob have the 2011 which is only different fabrics I think.


----------



## coral11680

actually its $439 here it is https://www.albeebaby.com/peg-perego-2010-skate-stroller-with-bassinet-in-black-step.html


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That's nice! I like it. If I had money to burn and a big house and car I would love the Ulitma in Mimi :haha: but I haven't got the room or the money :haha: Think I'm pretty much sold on the Quinny Buzz, It was so easy to push and swap the seat with car seat etc. See what happens, maybe I can be converted at the baby show.


----------



## Hopes314

Good morning :) I woke up a little "late" today.. didnt get up to pee and eat until 530:haha:

tink haha your unsweetend cereal "for today" thing made me laugh!

coral-whoo pretty stroller! looks amazing for a tiny baby. I can't seem to decide what things are worth spending extra money on and what things are not. I am too afraid to buy much baby stuff yet because I feel like "well what if 3 people end up trying to get this for me for the baby shower" and you know half the people dont use your registry they just buy stuff they like, and half the people dont provide gift receipts, so I gotta expect to be stuck with a lot of little stuff that I had intended to grab myself? I'm finding it stressful because I want to buy baby stuff :cry: Anyway, what kinds of things are worth spending a little extra on?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I say the stoller is worth spending the money on. Perhaps save up and buy the bigger things that people are unlikely to stretch to for your baby shower. Personally that's the most important buy to me, you will use it everyday so it's got to last and suit your lifestyle. Don't go mad on a small first bed (I have no idea what you call them over there) cause they are only in them a short time. I wouldn't go mad on clothes either, as they are a usual gift. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooooh I'm dying for a choccie biccy with my tea this morning :haha: 

Right gotta nip off and shower. Be back later x


----------



## Hopes314

yeah tink we decided we arent buying much clothes, for one because husbands side of the family is known for huuuge babies who arent exactly "newborn" sized in clothes or diapers, for two because we wont know gender, and for three because we figure everyone is going to buy us baby clothes even though i didnt ask for any lol.

So stroller = worth extra money? Yeah we are buying the stroller and nursery furniture ourselves, and the "first baby bed" you are talking about.. maybe what we call a bassinette? SIL had a baby 8 months ago and im pretty sure its the only one she wants, so shes offering us tons of that kinda stuff so I think were just going to take her bassinnette. Someone told me its worth it to spend extra money on a better breast pump? I dont even know the difference:dohh: Gosh how many breast pumps have i even SEEN in my life? none! lol


----------



## coral11680

Tink they call them bassinets over there.


----------



## coral11680

Hopes I think the main things are carseats and strollers. Important to get one you really like and is long lasting. Although with this being your first you might get that stuff bought for you by family? But make sure you register for the one you want!


----------



## Hopes314

We want to get a little set (i think they call it a travel system? lol) where the car seat can lock into the stroller for tiny babies. I think thats also something we planned on buying on our own, as I didn't include it on the registry. However, everytime I show up at my dad's house, there is MORE baby stuff. My relatives are dropping off stuff there like.. daily. Then that makes me feel guilty putting any of those items on the baby registry. silly.


----------



## coral11680

yes travel systems are good. If I get the stroller I posted I will also buy the primo viaggio carseat which attaches to the stroller also. 
What have they got you already?


----------



## Hopes314

Well bassinet <you taught me how to spell it coral :), some other little baby gear like bouncer, one of those swings that moves on its own and plays music or something?, a pack n play, a high chair? but these are things i didn't pick out so.. doesn't mean i wont get my own. its always nice to have some extra stuff for at my dads when baby visits i guess? im sure theres more to come


----------



## Hopes314

well gotta go make dh breakfast again since im "awake" im sure i'l be back in a bit!


----------



## phoebe

Morning all xxxxxxxxxxxx:hi::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## Hopes314

pheeby weeby :)

ahh your name is too fun sometimes


----------



## phoebe

hehehehe it certainly is :haha:
Alright lovely hows ur good self? xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

im good phoebe how are you!? dont you have a scan coming up :)


----------



## phoebe

I am tickety boo thanks :winkwink: yes i have my 2nd anomoly scan next fri. Hopefully they'll get to see all the heart and kidneys this time. Got a tape measure out last nite to work out the head and abdominal circumferences. Yoiks already!!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## coral11680

Hi Pheebs :hi:


----------



## Hopes314

you think youre gonna have a big baby? :) lol when can they start estimating those things, probably at your scan right? Have you made any decision about finding out gender?


----------



## poppy666

:wohoo::wohoo: EWCM EWCM EWCM :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## coral11680

:haha: you nutter


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: for ewcm poppy....hows korben the little walky man??:awww:
:wave: all other dingdongs...hope your all well...im ok today little tired,not sleeping too well lately, think its with OH just going onto nights, dont like it when he not home at night time, but the extra £ will be handy in a few months me thinks...


----------



## Hopes314

poppy i almost hit "thanks" on your EWCM post, thinking it was facebook where it is a "like" button lol. youd be thinking.. umm.. your welcome?

anyway get BDinggggg!


----------



## mothercabbage

where is my lemon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am a lemon today am i not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where the feck is my ticker!!!


----------



## coral11680

Poppy get to :sex: misses

Hi cabbage :hi:


----------



## coral11680

half my sig is gone too cabs :(


----------



## mothercabbage

1076 hours to my gender scan though!!:yipee: :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

MC my ticker is missing too, we're getting ripped off! Congrats on lemon anyway! :) Did you ever post bump pic, i think i missed it if you did :(


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: coral...hopes....hows you two today???


----------



## phoebe

Hi Coral xxx:hi::hi:

Hopes i have a feeling i am in for a big 'un:wacko: as they will want to induce me at 38 weeks due to diabetes and have heard they can have large babies. My friend who's diabetic is only 4ft 11 and her smallest was 11lbs!!! All my measurements are within range, but with me being tall at 5foot 8 and my oh at 6foot 2,i just have a vibe. No i wont find out gender as we'd really love the surprise at the end and for my o/h to tell me :awww::awww: plus we're going neutral with baby things in case we'd like another. Going for the winnie the pooh look. Got some of it already xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

nope hopes i never did......shall i do it now? are ya desperate to see???:haha: or shall i leave it? xx


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> :wohoo::wohoo: EWCM EWCM EWCM :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Go Poppy!!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> nope hopes i never did......shall i do it now? are ya desperate to see???:haha: or shall i leave it? xx

DO IT DUM DUM!!! CONGRATS ON UR BABY LEMON!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

phoebe!! we are the same :) thats part of why we figured not find out gender either, get neutral stuff and have another. AND.. we picked winnie the pooh as nursery theme! :) ugh big baby!! hope you are ready for thattt lol. i feel like i will NEVER be ready for even a SMALL baby to leave my body in that manner lol.

mc-yes im pretty much desperate to see your bump now :(


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> Popsy, what was the conclusion of your Sperm Analysis? :rofl: x
> 
> China, good luck with the soy! x
> 
> Everybody else, hope your having a good morning. I'm having unsweetened breakfast cereal because I have a diabetic midwife app this morning. "No nursy, I don't eat sweet things." :angelnot: :muaha: :icecream:

I had OH do the buisness into our tub, i told him we had a SERIOUS issue about the consistency of his spermies and needed to evaluate it :haha: was a bit thicker than usual, but he said sometimes its watery & others its thick... sooooooooooo concieve plus is going everywhere when we dtd :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: phoebe....:hugs: hows you today my little sweety pie?? xx


----------



## Damita

Got ovulation wrong due to new bbt, from F to C so now I think I ovulated one day ago and we haven't :sex: in a week since DH is working earlys.. Oh well next month but saying that ovulation is when I am away in Scotland so lets go for April month :thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> phoebe!! we are the same :) thats part of why we figured not find out gender either, get neutral stuff and have another. AND.. we picked winnie the pooh as nursery theme! :) ugh big baby!! hope you are ready for thattt lol. i feel like i will NEVER be ready for even a SMALL baby to leave my body in that manner lol.
> 
> mc-yes im pretty much desperate to see your bump now :(

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm i know what u mean Hopes me scared already :rofl::rofl::rofl: might do a Madonna or Angelina and buy a :baby: off t'internet next time:rofl::rofl::rofl: Yay for Winnie :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

nice poppy!!! thanx for the SA on dh :spermy: :rofl:
ok desperado's i change connors poppy bum and try get a good bump pic...:haha: be back shortly xxxx


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: phoebe....:hugs: hows you today my little sweety pie?? xx

Mother :hi::hi:I do be fine mostly Cabs, thanks for the other day regarding what u said about the smoking, sorry to hear ur O/h is on nites i find it hard to settle when my o/h does them. but like u said the money will be handy xxx Has ur doppler arrived yet?? xxx


----------



## poppy666

Damita April month Xmas baby :happydance::happydance: Im hoping for a BFP that month too :hugs:

MC korben only did those 5 steps last night, he lazy lol x

Tink you cant go wrong with the Quinny i love mine, just bought korben next seat up for the car. Maxi Cosi Priori XP and packed away the newborn Maxicosi carseat awwww :cry:


----------



## Hopes314

phoebe yes it seems it would certainly be more comfortable to have a baby come from the internet instead of from our ... haha!

i decided im pretty sure this whole "theres a baby in me" thing isnt going to seem that real until somebody has theirs and is posting pictures and im like hm.. so THATS whats inside me? .. and you're firstttt right pheeby weeby :) you gonna post us tons of pictures of your giant baby and tell me how painful it was so that ill never want mine to come out? :) lol no.. im excited.  it seems so.. soon for yours!


----------



## Damita

does that make xmas baby? how cool would love an xmas baby :dance:


----------



## phoebe

Damita said:


> Got ovulation wrong due to new bbt, from F to C so now I think I ovulated one day ago and we haven't :sex: in a week since DH is working earlys.. Oh well next month but saying that ovulation is when I am away in Scotland so lets go for April month :thumbup:

Ah Damita hope things work out hunny :thumbup: u will get there:winkwink: hugs xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yep :happydance:


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Yep :happydance:


:happydance: you and me Poppy Xmas babies :baby:


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: coral...hopes....hows you two today???

im good how are you? hows the ms? yesterday and today ive been feeling nauseous again. bbs are more sore and giant than ever this morning! are yours still not even sore? i am always the weird one:dohh:


----------



## coral11680

Cabs I'm doing ok thanks sweety. Go on post a bump pic and I will too when i take one :rofl:

you make me laugh hopes:rofl: your baby does have to come out but dont worry its all worth it. Us girls that have more than one obviously think so and you will too! :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> phoebe yes it seems it would certainly be more comfortable to have a baby come from the internet instead of from our ... haha!
> 
> i decided im pretty sure this whole "theres a baby in me" thing isnt going to seem that real until somebody has theirs and is posting pictures and im like hm.. so THATS whats inside me? .. and you're firstttt right pheeby weeby :) you gonna post us tons of pictures of your giant baby and tell me how painful it was so that ill never want mine to come out? :) lol no.. im excited. it seems so.. soon for yours!

I know only 17 wks left-ish!!! How scary :haha: i wished it was 1 of our mother ding dongs 1st. But have no fear i will post loads of piccies of baby. i am scared but so excited too :dohh::winkwink::haha::thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

:haha: you make me laugh too pheebs buying baby of t'internet :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

me ol mate tweedle dum


----------



## Hopes314

haha coral i actually try to reason it out that way sometimes.. thinking "well those other girls already had babies come out and they still want to go for it again, it cant be THAT bad then right?" hahah!


----------



## coral11680

Damita xmas baby would be nice :awww:
Poppy I like the quinny too might get that havent decided :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Yep :happydance:
> 
> 
> :happydance: you and me Poppy Xmas babies :baby:Click to expand...

Yep we'll make it our mission to tie them to the bed and show no mercy :haha:


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> :haha: you make me laugh too pheebs buying baby of t'internet :rofl:

Well it worked for Madonna :haha::haha: So how u doing me old china?? Hope u and the kids are feeling better and are not tom-dick now xxx:rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Coral i bought mine off ebay full system for £300 hardly used b/c they used the car all the time 'like i do' lol x


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Yep :happydance:
> 
> 
> :happydance: you and me Poppy Xmas babies :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep we'll make it our mission to tie them to the bed and show no mercy :haha:Click to expand...

I am liking The master plan Pops and Damita!!! Bring on the christmas wee ding dongs :happydance::happydance:xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

had to google quinny to see what these things look like:dohh:

wish we had more of the same brands so i knew what we were discussing and what brands to look for! it seems that the strollers you guys use look a lot different than ours in US? hmm


----------



## mothercabbage

ok done pics...top up and top down,thought i would scare ya with my stretch marks, got these from chloe!!! love you too DD!!:haha:...
 



Attached Files:







bump 14 weeks top down!.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4









bump 14 weeks top up!.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mothercabbage

xmas babies! wow, sound cute!! :dust: to damita n poppy for their xmas :baby:


----------



## poppy666

Awww MC lickle bumpy :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

whoo mc lovely :) yep yours looks just about like mine huh!? cant wait til we get big round bellys!


----------



## mothercabbage

just look over bloated hopes!:dohh: we'll be huge next month....:happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Lovely little bump Cabs so cute xxxxxxxxxx i may just have indulge 1 day too and show mine again :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Pheebs I'm ok me ol china :hugs:

poppy good deal I might buy used also just get a new carseat i think.

MC beautiful little bump :awww: I'll take mine in a minute.

Hopes they have the quinny over there too


----------



## mothercabbage

ready when you are phoebe!!:thumbup: and no laughing at OH trackie bottoms...they comfy...thats my excuse and im sticking to it :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

hmm coral i think maybe i havent really seen anyone around here using the quinny or anything like it because i dont live in city. we drive to go places, the only time anyone is using a stroller around here is to go on leisurely walks, so we all around here get those plastic ones. hm? thats my theory? lol the quinny looks way more modern and more durable though!


----------



## poppy666

Coral thats what i did, bought carseat new online cos it was cheaper, but system was worth it as carrycot only got used twice before i bought it, then korben was only in that for few weeks x


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> ready when you are phoebe!!:thumbup: and no laughing at OH trackie bottoms...they comfy...thats my excuse and im sticking to it :rofl:

:haha::haha: thats it now dum dum, comfort is the name of the game xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Right need to go shoppping and buy some more opks now im testing earlier :dohh:

Cya all later xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

deffo dum dum...:haha:
can someone choose a pushchair/pram for me...i dont like any ive seen!!!!!!!! may just get a papouse! (a bed sheet and strap baby to by back or front):rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy.....you doing opk this aft?? postttttttttttt picssssssssssss!!:happydance: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yes after 2pm and this evening... im not letting eggy out my sight lol x


----------



## coral11680

Bye pop see ya soon :hi:


----------



## phoebe

see u later Poppy, get loads of tests :haha::haha::winkwink::winkwink:xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

hello my darlings!!! :hi: just wanted to write a quick note to say all is going great here!!! i'm on cd3 now, so that was a huge disappointment this week, but otherwise things are well :hugs: i'm going to catch up on my reading the posts and then come back and share more. i'm sorry i'm having such a hard time getting on during the week...just very busy and i miss you girls! :hugs::friends: i'll have some time today and this weekend for sure tho :kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

lol mc you said "papouse" and i was getting ready to google it "to see what that brand of stroller looked like too" hahahh. Actually, speaking of strapping baby to you, do you UKers ever use those baby carrier things instead of strollers? its like a backpack almost except in the front.. idk?? i know where i live lots of people use them almost 24/7.. i feel like they would be really painful on your back. but i put one on my registry anyway of course.


----------



## Hopes314

bye poppy hope youll post opk pics later :)


----------



## mothercabbage

used one with chloe...after a few weeks old its too heavy and sore on BBs and back,mine was a front carry one......i dont like them..never got one with connor xx


----------



## phoebe

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]




Dont laugh xx 21 weeks tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 6









003.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> hello my darlings!!! :hi: just wanted to write a quick note to say all is going great here!!! i'm on cd3 now, so that was a huge disappointment this week, but otherwise things are well :hugs: i'm going to catch up on my reading the posts and then come back and share more. i'm sorry i'm having such a hard time getting on during the week...just very busy and i miss you girls! :hugs::friends: i'll have some time today and this weekend for sure tho :kiss:

Hi PK, 
Sorry to hear that sweetheart. Big feel good hugs for u :hugs::kiss::hugs: But i hope this cycle brings u the dream u want lovely. Its good to see u on again hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

bump pics 18 weeks tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







feb 18 2011 007.JPG
File size: 122.8 KB
Views: 7









feb 18 2011 011.JPG
File size: 117.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> bump pics 18 weeks tomorrow

Woohoo Coralista :happydance::happydance:


----------



## coral11680

loving the bump pics Phoebe, we are all dying to get our bellies out today aren't we :haha:

Hi PK hun, we missed you too, sorry AF came but happy you are doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

ah phoebe and coral- love the bump pics!! i cant wait to have a real bump like that!! when will that occur? im nowhere near that!


----------



## coral11680

hopes prob not til 20 weeks or so but this is your first so it takes longer and being very slim you may be lucky and not get really big. you def have a cute little bump though!


----------



## phoebe

Ur moment will come Hopes believe me.... i kinda just popped around the 17 wk mark. And u will notice when moving in bed:haha::haha:

well i knew i misplaced my beachball and now i see where it is :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

I have a feeling I'm going to get huge this time :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

its not that i necessarily want to be "huge" but i better at least get a big round belly! My mom is the same size as me and in most of her preg pics she doesnt even look pregnant. Plus its awkward that my pants dont fit right anymore. But I think I'm just going to buy one of those belly band things that you put around your jeans so you can unbutton them or whatever. Then I may not need maternity pants for a long time, if at all.


----------



## Hopes314

lol coral you already do have a pretty big bump huh!? i bet it would be exciting to just be giant and pregnant lol. why not get the full experience out of it :)


----------



## phoebe

Right i really should be getting on with some housework or something lol, so i will bid u all a good afternoon and catch up with u all laters. big hugs all round xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

yes i think im going to leave as well, i'm ready for a nap!


----------



## mothercabbage

lovely bumps girls!!! :happydance:....love it!! thanx for sharing...enjoy cleaning and naps!!:hugs::kiss:
pk..:wave: :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weekend woopp love it this week has flown buy well ff says im 3 dpo but i think im 4 dpo been the gym had a light work out x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh where, oh where have my Ding Dongs gone, oh where, oh where can they be? :haha:

Just finished reading pages and pages of morning frollics to find your all gone :cry:

Ok the unsweetened breakfast cereal thing didn't wash. Instead of the expected "oh your blood sugar seems fine, take a glucose tolerance test at 24 weeks ish, see you later" I got a blood glucose monitor, told to test 3 times a day, and ring with my results every blooming week :rofl: Great :haha: apparently they decided to just treat women who have suffered before with gestational diabetes as if they have it until proved other wise. Fab. Bye Bye swwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeet nibbles :cry:

Phoebe I also got an appointment for the anesthetist today, I think it must be something diabetic midwives like to do. Probably cause of those huge babies were gonna produce :haha:

Anyhow, loving the bump piccys! wow everyone is getting such lovely bumps! Coral I swear your bump looked smaller when I saw you :haha: maybe the chilli helped x


----------



## coral11680

Hey Tink:hi:

oh no you have to limit sweets? well, what if you dont have GD this time will it affect your blood then. I would carry on as usual or have they said to limit sweets? That would be so hard.


----------



## poppy666

Well i never seen sooooooooooooo much flesh in one day on this thread... you hussies :rofl::rofl:

Lovely bumps ladies :hugs:

Been shopping, tell ya i hate Asda especially when women stop in the middle of an isle nagging for England and dont move their frigging trolleys :growlmad: I just ram them with mine :haha:


Ok my 3pm OPK is here, will do another around 8pm. What you think?
 



Attached Files:







opk 008.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5









opk 010.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## coral11680

oo poppy looks like O is not far off I would get :sex: if I were you. :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

I dont know why the hell im ov'ing early again... will dtd all weekend, but keep testing if i can all way through just incase cos im on Soy. Really thought i may ov late this cycle being on Soy :nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No can't eat sweets :cry: well thats what I've been told to do........Mmmmmwwwwwahhhhahahahahahahah (devilish laugh) :haha: So the idea is follow diabetic diet and test 3 times a day. 

Personally I think I'll see what happens to my blood sugar when I do eat sweets then be good if I have to........Don't tell anybody....shhhhhhh lol But it is stupid isnt it? they don't even know that I've got it yet! Ahhh well.

Pops, defo getting close to O, why are you seeing it as a bad thing? Just cause the last cycle was screwed doesn't mean this one will be :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah Tink just not use to ovulating this early in a cycle, wanted my normal 28 day one back and ov day.. see what happens and fx my LP long enough xx


----------



## poppy666

Pk huge hugs lovely, one way or another you too gonna get that damn BFP this year :hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh where, oh where have my Ding Dongs gone, oh where, oh where can they be? :haha:
> 
> Just finished reading pages and pages of morning frollics to find your all gone :cry:
> 
> Ok the unsweetened breakfast cereal thing didn't wash. Instead of the expected "oh your blood sugar seems fine, take a glucose tolerance test at 24 weeks ish, see you later" I got a blood glucose monitor, told to test 3 times a day, and ring with my results every blooming week :rofl: Great :haha: apparently they decided to just treat women who have suffered before with gestational diabetes as if they have it until proved other wise. Fab. Bye Bye swwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeet nibbles :cry:
> 
> Phoebe I also got an appointment for the anesthetist today, I think it must be something diabetic midwives like to do. Probably cause of those huge babies were gonna produce :haha:
> 
> Anyhow, loving the bump piccys! wow everyone is getting such lovely bumps! Coral I swear your bump looked smaller when I saw you :haha: maybe the chilli helped x

Aww poor Tinky wink no boo-boos for u now then. I'll have to try and sneak ur share lol. Whens ur anaesthetist app? I really hope i dont end up with a gi-normeous baby...............ouch xxx


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh where, oh where have my Ding Dongs gone, oh where, oh where can they be? :haha:
> 
> Just finished reading pages and pages of morning frollics to find your all gone :cry:
> 
> Ok the unsweetened breakfast cereal thing didn't wash. Instead of the expected "oh your blood sugar seems fine, take a glucose tolerance test at 24 weeks ish, see you later" I got a blood glucose monitor, told to test 3 times a day, and ring with my results every blooming week :rofl: Great :haha: apparently they decided to just treat women who have suffered before with gestational diabetes as if they have it until proved other wise. Fab. Bye Bye swwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeet nibbles :cry:
> 
> Phoebe I also got an appointment for the anesthetist today, I think it must be something diabetic midwives like to do. Probably cause of those huge babies were gonna produce :haha:
> 
> Anyhow, loving the bump piccys! wow everyone is getting such lovely bumps! Coral I swear your bump looked smaller when I saw you :haha: maybe the chilli helped x

:haha: yeah chilli prob helped a bit


----------



## mothercabbage

hi all...
@poppy...im estimating a cd11 Ov...are you temping still?
@coral...chilli baby bump lol..
@tink n phoebe, why you have to see an anethsitist?(spelling sorry)...how big are your babies going to be??any guesses?how big were your last ones tink?


----------



## poppy666

yep still temping, bit of a drop in one today so funny feeling its gonna be soon x


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> hi all...
> @poppy...im estimating a cd11 Ov...are you temping still?
> @coral...chilli baby bump lol..
> @tink n phoebe, why you have to see an anethsitist?(spelling sorry)...how big are your babies going to be??any guesses?how big were your last ones tink?

Hi Cabs i have no idea about seeing the anaesthetist, maybe its to discuss pain relief or options. I hope my :baby: isnt too big otherwise he/she will be a dong dong:haha::haha: all i know is that diabetics are prone to large babies. My friend (tiny) friend had an 11lber:dohh::dohh:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> yep still temping, bit of a drop in one today so funny feeling its gonna be soon x

opk looking good popples, who is to say ur oving early or not after ur last cycle hun. Thinks its ur body finding her feet again so to speak. fxd xxx


----------



## poppy666

Well OH been told we doing now tonight, tomoz and sunday morning before he goes back to work :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

They weren't huge, but I was induced with them all so they didn't get any bigger. All around the 10lb mark give or take an ounce or two. The anethatist (sp...brain :haha:) app is Beginning of may, I think the main reason I am seeing them is because I have scoliosis (curvature of the spine) so it may cause problems for spinal anaesthesia. I think its will be ok, the curve is high up and I have had an epidural before, although the curve wasn't quite as bad. x

Awwww missed PK's post, sending you hugs honey :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Well OH been told we doing now tonight, tomoz and sunday morning before he goes back to work :haha:

Hehehe Good on yer, a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do!!! Funnily enough just having a 'there are no such things as alpha males' convo with my o/h. Only alpha females:haha::haha::haha: 
Dont forget to think of my man when u get ur :spermy::spermy: tonight. Would u like me to re-post his piccy :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Dont say i dont anything for u Poppy, consider him a gift :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Phoebe if i have to think of your man 'Mr Bean' seriously im NEVER gonna get my BFP cos i be so dry id need the whole flipping tube of concieve plus :haha:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> View attachment 171123
> 
> 
> 
> Dont say i dont anything for u Poppy, consider him a gift :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh now you gone and done it he's even bloody worsed, not gonna get that image out my head now lmao ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww no :nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooh yes Phoebe, he's sooo sexy :sex: :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Share the wealth and share the love, thats my name:haha::haha: i doubt u will need the conceive+, but i will send another tube if u do 'dry' up:haha::haha: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

My OH read this and thinks we all dirty bitches :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha:


----------



## coral11680

Oi leave mr bean outta this he is MY husband poppy!


----------



## mothercabbage

i do believe Mr Bean was corals other half!! :haha:
yours is way better phoebe...i love the goonies!!! heeeeeyy youuuu guysssss..pmsl...
11lber!!! wow thats deffo c-sec territory me thinks phoebe....will you have more scans as you get further along?? my last was 9lb1oz and the MW said they would keep an eye on my baby's size this time....im going for an epidural!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Oi leave mr bean outta this he is MY husband poppy!

Well whoever hubby he is he's awful pmsl and phoebe's is no better :haha:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Oi leave mr bean outta this he is MY husband poppy!
> 
> Well whoever hubby he is he's awful pmsl and phoebe's is no better :haha:Click to expand...

Easy tigress!!! ur just jealous cos we nabbed them 1st :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

That must be it :sick::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i just thought id share with uoy a website i found....compare bump sizes!! https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/names/photobook3.htm?page=1


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> i do believe Mr Bean was corals other half!! :haha:
> yours is way better phoebe...i love the goonies!!! heeeeeyy youuuu guysssss..pmsl...
> 11lber!!! wow thats deffo c-sec territory me thinks phoebe....will you have more scans as you get further along?? my last was 9lb1oz and the MW said they would keep an eye on my baby's size this time....im going for an epidural!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:

Tell me about it Cabs, my backside is flapping at the thought!! :wacko: He was a gorgeous but massive baby, wnt straight into 3-6 month clothes. And i will be scanned monthly possibly fortnightly from 26wks to see how the baby is growing etc. Do c-sections take a long time to heal from?? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

a bit longer than a "normal" delivery ive heard, ive never had one.....:shrug: coral!! you had one? i think you did?....you got another scan on friday phoebe? look for dangly bits!! :haha:


----------



## coral11680

I wouldn't worry yet Phoebe you might nit have a big baby. They do take longer to heal from about two weeks to feel normalish but months til it doesn't hurt to touch etc


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: i got my ticker...happy lemon week to meeeeeeee! lolol


----------



## coral11680

The first week after csection is the worst. That preg belly site is cool isn't it cabs so many different shapes and sizes!


----------



## coral11680

Oh yes the fruit and veg are back :haha: congrats on your little lemon :awww:


----------



## coral11680

I'm a sweet potato tomorrow! :yipee:


----------



## coral11680

Have u heard from tunde cabs? Is she home now? Are her temps good?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Happy Lemon week MC! :happydance:

I would take any hubby except my DH right now, he's peed me right off tonight grrrrrrrr

My friend who I am off to see tonight is Type 1 and her bubba was only a little bigger than average bout 8lb, so it doesn't always follow. Especially if they whip it out at 38 weeks, they grow so quick at the very end. You'll be just fine Phoebes. I have 3 extra scans booked, 28, 32, and 36 weeks. You might have a few more than me I think Phoebe? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Preggo bellies galore :rofl: I'm holding off taking my next bump pic till next week to give me something to do while waiting for my next scan to come around :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

I will be a banana tom que??? I would ideally like to give birth the normal way. As i see it as a woman's badge of honour type effigy lol. Right back laters my paprika chickenn is screamingto be eaten :munch::munch::munch:
Sayonara dudettes xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Happy Lemon week MC! :happydance:
> 
> I would take any hubby except my DH right now, he's peed me right off tonight grrrrrrrr
> 
> My friend who I am off to see tonight is Type 1 and her bubba was only a little bigger than average bout 8lb, so it doesn't always follow. Especially if they whip it out at 38 weeks, they grow so quick at the very end. You'll be just fine Phoebes. I have 3 extra scans booked, 28, 32, and 36 weeks. You might have a few more than me I think Phoebe? x

Yes i probably will Tink, nothing is booked as yet, got a scan next fri. then prob each 4 wks thereafter. All depends on how the insulin and stuff goes xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

yes had a txt from tunde...arrived safe and well...bit tired she said and a few af pains....dont want to text her too much or ring as it charges her too to accept calls n txt...im sure she'll try to get online whilst over there...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Glad she's got the ok.

Right ladies, be about in the morning, off for girly eve :) :wave: x


----------



## coral11680

Have fun tink :hi:

Glad tunde arrived safe and sound.

I'm stuffed just had pork chops, applesauce, mashed potatoes veg and gravy it was yummy but I always eat too much mash! Need to let it go down then it's time for homemade apple and blueberry crumble me and the kids made after school mmmmmmm


----------



## poppy666

Glad she got there safely :hugs:


Just got a quick vid of Korben's 1st steps, ignore front room its like a flipping nursery lmao x

[URL=https://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/?action=view&current=korbens1ststeps001.mp4][IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/th_korbens1ststeps001.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## coral11680

:awww: so adorable! Thanks for sharing Korbens first steps with us. :yipee:


----------



## pk2of8

hello again luvlies :hi::hugs:

poppy, how ADORABLE korben is!!! and so little to be walking already!!! awwww! so precious!! :yipee: i think your opk looks neg hun, but defo on the way to being positive. who knows...you still might end up ov'ing at the usual time for you :shrug: 

tink and coral...you 2 looked lovely at your lunch! so wonderful you got to see each other! :friends: would be so awesome if we could plan for a huge ding dong get together at some point! :awww:

MC, coral, hopes, pheobe, your bumps are all looking wonderful sweeties! :hugs: such precious :baby: ding dongs in there!! 

i can't remember much of what else was posted now sweeties...i'm glad babyd got "home" safe to visit her family :hugs: all that reading and my brain's fried!!! :haha: and i've been having such a hard time focusing today, so that's why it's taken me so long to get through it luvvies...and i had to take dh to the doc this morning. 

good grief i've got my days confused!!! keep thinking it's saturday! the kids didn't have school today and again on monday, so today feels like saturday!! :haha: anyway, the flu bug is going around here same as there in the UK i guess :wacko: my son was sick with it last week (thur/fri), then dh got sick on sunday...running a fever and very ill until wed, then dd2 had it on wed/thur this week. ugh. hoping it's over now and nobody else gets it! :dohh: anyway, after dh had the flu, then he developed a bad bladder infection, so we had to go back to the doc this morning for bloodwork. i think everything's fine, just following-up to make sure it gets all cleared up. 

as you know, the witch got me :cry: it was really hard to deal with the last days leading up to and day of, of course. :sad1: on monday, i "thought" i saw a line again, but i didn't have time to post before work. on tues, it was defo bfn and af started wed morning. :cry: well, i'm ok now. with dh being ill and getting af at the same time, we were able to talk again, and he was willing to talk to the doc about his sa. so we asked the doc while we were there wed for a referral. the doc is also new to the area, so he really didn't know what to do/say, BUT through it all, dh gave me the green light to set up appt with ob/gyn and get a referral that way. and i have appt on tues, feb 22nd, so VERY soon!!! not long to wait at all! :happydance::happydance: now just hoping that this is a good doc who will listen and get things started. if not, i'll have to set up a new consult with a different doc but i'm really really hoping this will be good! and dh is all on board again about ttc and everything. :yipee::yipee: so overall, i'm feeling very positive. 

BUT, since i'm going to see the doc on tues, and i'm HOPING she will start testing with me too, i'm not sure whether or not to start soy tonight!! yikes! :wacko: i can't make up my mind. i feel the soy has been helping me, but maybe i shouldn't so i will have a "clean" cycle to go over everything with the doc??? i know it's getting late over there in the uk girls, but let me know what you think!! i have to leave in about 30 minutes to take the kids to meet their father. they're staying with him for the weekend. i think dh and i will go out to dinner... :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats cute korben i was crying when my son took his 1st steps x x x


----------



## poppy666

PK if it was me id leave Soy alone for this cycle whilst you go ahead with tests.. if anything it also gives your body a rest from it for a bit. You dont want ANYTHING interfering with your results, but thats just what id do.

Really glad you and DH are on the same level again and these tests will be one more step nearer to you and DH holding that little bundle of joy :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

thank you poppy dear :friends: that's really what i'm thinking too. fxxxxx the doc doesn't turn out to be a b**tch!! :winkwink: oh! that reminds me!! i don't get why bnb deleted tink's word for that SOB who hit her dh's grandparents, but it doesn't automatically delete when we use the "F bomb" ???? :shrug: maybe the "b" word in UK is worse there than here???? i don't know...it's certainly not a good word here, but the f*** word is considered way worse! :shrug: "confused.com" :haha: anyway, i gotta go...taking kids to see their dad :wacko: :kiss::kiss: talk to you more later sweetie!!!


----------



## poppy666

I agree the F word is more offensive than the B here too :shrug: cya later PK and enjoy rest of your weekend if your not online xx


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> aw thats cute korben i was crying when my son took his 1st steps x x x

Caz we did and do get a bit excited here watching him :haha: he's getting more daring now and leaving go of the sofa, wont be long now then he'll be causing havoc x


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies!

PK sorry your house has been full of sickness, thats never fun. The kids and myself had a stomach bug last week :sick: I hope no one else gets it in your house now.

Glad DH has give you the go ahead for a referal and hope it all gets moving quickly for you. I agree with Poppy I would leave the soy this month and have a break from it.

Well, its pouring down outside, what a great start to the weekend!pffftt Kids are off on half term next week so will need to keep them busy somehow. 
Just had me :coffee: and toast and waiting for others to get on here. My son Ryan insists on gettin up at 7 even on the weekends and he will be 7 in 2 weeks!! He also wont come downstairs alone so keeps bugging me til I get up! :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all...pissing down here, did i see a snow warning for tomorrow??or did i dream that??
@poppy....your living room looks like mine i even have that yellow giraffe that you put balls in...connor dances to that music pmsl...well done korben,clever big boy..:hugs:
@pk..:yipee: for testing...:hugs:
:wave: coral...no hopes this morn??:haha: babydream txt this morn,im not sure that she wanted me to update you on everything but ill tell you incase she did,but her temp took a drop this morn..36.62...its still JUST above the coverline but she says she had a bad night,she cant update FF...chart ladys!!! can she still get bfp or is it a no no?


----------



## mothercabbage

congrats on sweet tatty coral :yipee:


----------



## coral11680

:hi:morning mrs cabbage:haha:

Thanks for the congrats:happydance:

I'm not sure about babyd it of course is still possible to get a bfp esp if she had a bad nights sleep and with travel etc it could be off. When is her AF due? I hope it doesnt show for her!


----------



## mothercabbage

she is 11dpo according to FF, but we think she oVd 2 days before FF Ov day...so could be 13dpo..:cry: hope it dont come!!.....and scrap that about did i dream a snow warning...its fecking snowing here now!!!!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## coral11680

oh shite, hope it dont turn to snow feck off winter! :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

well its raining/snowing here...crappy poo weather....rain i dont mind,but snow i dislike...very much!!! :growlmad: :coffee: n toast done i gotta go get cleaned up..have a good day coral! :wave:


----------



## coral11680

thanks you too hun :hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs :hug:

PK good to hear from you honey, hope your all on the mend from the winter germs. Great news about Doc and DH's attititude. FX you get things into motion now, I agree about leaving off the soy for a cycle or two. Have a nice break, kid free eh? a meal sounds good :) Enjoy :) :hugs: x

Poppy, loving the little video, he's adorable! Like Coral said thanks for sharing his first steps with us :hugs: x

MC morning honey! Snow? Brrrrrrrrrrrr Its freezing here but I think we are expecting rain like Coral said. Enjoy tea n toast. I go tea and rice crispy's this morning, might have to get some toast anyhow :haha: x

Caz, hope your ok honey! x

I'm having a grumpy day. Girly evening started out really nice, my friend cooked for us. Then the other friend I took there started bad mouthing my DH........which was ok at first, he had been in a grumpy mood all day and I wanted to rant, but it quickly went from the to her drunkenly calling him a nob ETC......... lovely. Both said friends got quicky out of their faces sine the gal I took drinks like a fish and after keeping up with the giggles and frolics I got to a point where it just wasn't funny anymore. Ahhhhhh well, was nice for a time, but just felt really crap, ended up on sofa talking to her DH until Li was ready to come home. Got in about 1, shattered and DH still has the hump. Ah well, least have a good day to look forward to tomorrow eh?

Coral, excited!!!! :happydance: x


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:


----------



## coral11680

morning Tink,

sorry your night ended that way. Its weird being sober when everyone else is talking shite and stuff. I went out with my friends the week I conceived and didnt drink as I didnt want to risk anything and had a feeling it was my month. Well they all got smashed and it was weird being the only sober one. I ended up being their chauffeur all night too :growlmad: That wasn't nice of your friend to say that about your dh, we all have a rant but friends should listen. 
Yes excited about tomorrow now :yipee:


----------



## coral11680

hi babyhopes how are you doing hun? :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

has anyone heard from Lew, just wondering how her doc appointment went?


----------



## Hopes314

coral congrats on sweet potato! when is siggy lady's bump going to grow more!? you have far surpassed her :)


----------



## coral11680

Hi Hopes, it must be the lady in the sigs first baby :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

changed my avatar :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

coral :rofl: hahah! must be


poppy korben looks so cute walking! ..and so tiny! how old is he now?

pk glad you are feeling positive about things and glad to hear your OH is being so cooperative about the drs appointments and ttc in general:happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

ok so i found the one food that i suddenly cannot resist! slim jims! i know they are not great in terms of being pregnant, but i honestly can't resist. i'm trying to maintain moderation. i ate a giant one yesterday and i like almost got chills! lol andddd now i cant stop thinking about them. i think i have a problem.

PLEASE tell me you guys know what slim jims are!!


----------



## coral11680

:haha: I know what they are, we have something similar here called pepperami's funnily enough my kids love the snack sized ones in their lunch and I have eaten two this week! :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

haha coral i cant stop thinking about them! (yet i still cant even look at REAL meat lol) mmm glad you like them too. mmm.. lol


----------



## mothercabbage

im into fried egg buttys!!! wow they are IMMENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha:
i like pepperami's...the spicy ones are the best...


----------



## Hopes314

mc whats fried egg buttys.. am googling.. lol


----------



## phoebe

Hello chickitas xxxx

Aww How cute is Korben, thanks for sharing that with us Popples, u must be so proud xxx:hugs:

Congrats on ur sweet potato coral :happydance:xxx

Hi Cabs i hear ya on the bleeding cold weather, its nasty down south lol. But i'll be a good sport and let u keep the snow :haha: xxx

Hi to all the other ding dongs, have got brain freeze today and am like a goldfish:haha: big warm hugs xxxx
Gonna find me some munchies now lol xxx


----------



## Hopes314

pheeby weeby did you just compare yourself to a GOLDFISH :rofl:

EDIT- congrats on baby banana:happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Indeed i did, today i have mostly no brain :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes Coral, it was nice for a while but after a while I had just had enough :haha: Oh well, trouble is the friend I went to see is really sensitive like that, and was being pretty diplomatic and sensitive, whereas the other (who was slagging my DH off) looses the plot when she's drunk and loses all sense of tact :haha: Didn't help that he peed her off yesterday either...if your drunk too it doesn't notice, but It made me feel a bit s****y. 

MC, sorry totally forgot to say about Tunde, I have seen loads of charts dip and still get bfp. But who knows, I really hope she does, Its so horrible when you feel so good about a cycle for it to end in tears....Its happening too often here :cry: x

Coral, loving the avatar :happydance: that's good, who did that then? :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Hopes, Phoebe :wave:

Congrats on sweet potato Coral, and Banana Phoebe :happydance: x


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes did you google??if you didnt here is a pic i stole from the web...its these in bread..butty is slag for sandwich..mmm yummy...
congrats on the beeeeeeeeeeeeeenana phoebe..:happydance:
tink..yes i googled it, her temp is just above her coverline, so FXd its from a bad night(which she said she had) and travvelling etc...she left home at 6am ish and got to hungry around 3pm...long day for her...she also said she had dull aching "down there"....
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mothercabbage

meant to say, sorry your girly night ended a bit crappy poop for you tink....coral will cherr you up tomorrow!! you guys still meeting up???


----------



## Hopes314

lol mc i googled it and just kept seeing egg sandwiches and i kept thinking "no, thats not it" haha but it IS. what a simple yummy thing :)


----------



## mothercabbage

indeeeeeeeeeeeeeed they are...is too many eggs bad in preg....:shrug: i dont like "runny" eggs, i always break the yolk and fry until hard....just wondering if i can just eat at will, i love them lately!!! eaten a box of 6 since yesterday!!


----------



## phoebe

Morning Tink::hi:hi:
Thats rotten of ur friend to do that in front of u regardless whether o/h did bug her or not. Its amazing to see how loose lipped people get once they have had a drink. I've noticed that too since not drinking. big hugs lovely xxx

I really hope Bd does get her bfp, the poor girl needs that so much and it would do so much for her and o/h's morale. And sounding a bit selfish it would do wonders for us all too. Fxd and sending good vibes to Hungary for her xxx

Ive a poser for u all, i know that ur nearly all married on here, but i am not. But i have been mulling this over for a few days and wondering how to go about this. I was having a convo with a friend and she asked what surname i was giving the:baby:, well i thought it was standard thing to give the o/h's name. But she threw a seed of doubt in my mind and said that i should give the baby mine instead, just in case things in the future should go a bit wrong and we split up. As she said if baby has his surname i could lose parental rights. Dont get me wrong, me and o/h are very much in love and are very happy together and stable. But where i have been having such odd dreams (when i do sleep that is lol) i have been having nightmares about it. also it has brought back a load of awful memories of when my parents split up. And how bloody nasty my paternal sperm donor got with my mum. Even to this day i cant call him the D word xxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi Phoebe congrats on banana!

Yes Tink I'll cheer you up tomorrow racing you in the wheelchair through the crowds!:rofl: 

I have been eating fried eggs a lot cabbage . I like em on toast with brown sauce! mmm


----------



## phoebe

I know that sounded possibly crazy girls, espec as we/i cant agree on a 1st name and i am worrying a bloody surnames. What about a double barrel surname?? xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

coral...Ssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh no more egg talk my mouth is watering.....ive NEVER had food cravings in preg! EVER but i think i do now....i love them on toast..im favouring hp fruity sauce at mo...wow....i need to buy some chickens!!!!!
phoebe...my kids got OH name,we not married...i still carry all paternal rights over chloe(me n her dad split 9years ago) im not sure if laws have changed :shrug: but what i say goes type of thing, he cant take her out of the country without my say so,he cant apply for a passport for her,he tried:haha: dickhead!!!!!!!!!!.....but i cant change her name (by law) with out his say so....if you intend on getting married then give LO his name but if you dont then id go with your name or like you said double barrelled


----------



## Hopes314

mc-im pretty sure eggs are actually a good choice of craving :) they are full of protein and even some vitamins (i think A and D?) I think the only down side to eggs is that the yolk is high in cholesterol, but if you dont have any problems with that in the first place then you can probably eat many eggs a week without worry. if it concerns you you can remove the yolk, although youll probably be removing a lot of the protein and vitamins with that as well. mmm getting hungry for hard boiled eggs now :) lol

phoebe-i wouldnt let what your friend is saying get you too worried. but it really IS your choice. ive never heard that giving the guy's last name can affect parental rights, i unfortunately know many people who gave their kids their boyfriend/husbands last name and then split up, some of them even had custody fights and they have all won. maybe it is different in some areas though? if you think both last names fit nicely together thats an option too, but i have went to school with some kids with CRAZY last names because their parents were being "creative" lol. that said, if you have any doubts about you and your guy's relationship or just worrying "what if" and you think it would bug you if your kid was stuck with that last name, then i guess its something to really consider! have you picked out first names yet? this may not be as relevant but do you find that one name/surname fits particularly nicer or just sounds "right"? with your OH be offended if you decline using his name? hmm.. tough!


----------



## phoebe

Thanks girls, it is a bit of a brain stew lol. there is no plans on our splitting up, and as i said earlier we dont have any 1st names yet. I think my 'friend' just wanted to give me the willies. Will have to get China and Poppy to kick her ass:haha: As for getting married again. No way Jose!! once bitten twice shy :wacko::haha:

Hows about spongbob square pants for a name???? Uh oh i see thats already been taken boooooooooooooooo


----------



## mothercabbage

my OH said the other night "what about simon" hahahahah no offence to anyone intended but i cant imagine calling "simon" in for dinner" lol silly OH....i think i having a girl, and already got the name Alexia...Lexy...chosen!...


----------



## Hopes314

haha! spongebob is a LOVELY name phoebe. last week i told OH that were naming the baby "pacific ocean" or if we want a middle name we can go for something more complete like "cell phone charger". I'm pretty sure he thinks I'm an idiot :)


----------



## Hopes314

mc i love the name lexy! unfortunately my 6 year old cousins are named lexi and kenzi, so i can't steal lexy as a name lol


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> my OH said the other night "what about simon" hahahahah no offence to anyone intended but i cant imagine calling "simon" in for dinner" lol silly OH....i think i having a girl, and already got the name Alexia...Lexy...chosen!...

So ur getting girl vibes now then Cabs??? I am still unsure, felt so boy-ish for a while. I know last time i was 100% girl, but this time i am really unsure lol xx Btw Lexy is lovely :thumbup::flower:xx


----------



## Hopes314

i felt like i have a boy in there. i dont have as strong of a feeling as before, but if i had to guess right now i think id still guess boy for me. i think its partly because id rather a girl, and im so pessimistic about things im like "oh i doubt its actually a girl." My MIL swears its a girl, she throws girl names at me everytime she sees me. She said her grandma told her (yes her grandma passed like 15 years ago). I think the in laws just want a girl because they already have a grandson. I'm getting antsy about it though lol I do wanna know a little nowwww


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> i felt like i have a boy in there. i dont have as strong of a feeling as before, but if i had to guess right now i think id still guess boy for me. i think its partly because id rather a girl, and im so pessimistic about things im like "oh i doubt its actually a girl." My MIL swears its a girl, she throws girl names at me everytime she sees me. She said her grandma told her (yes her grandma passed like 15 years ago). I think the in laws just want a girl because they already have a grandson. I'm getting antsy about it though lol I do wanna know a little nowwww

Aww i am sure u and ur o/h will be over the moon which ever way. I know i/we will be, as long as little ding dong is well and happy. Fxd u do get ur dream though hun xx


----------



## mothercabbage

i think boy for you phoebe and another little man for you hopes....i would like a boy but maybe a little like hopes said,,im thinking pink as i would like blue:shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know all about your dilemma Phoebe. Mine all have my ex's surname, and to be honest It doesn't bother me. Surnames hold no weight in the eyes of the law, this is a myth. So its down to personal preference. I assumed I would marry my ex, so went for giving them his surname, I think he would have also been very offended if I didn't. The ability for a father to make lawful decisions about the child is known as parental responsibility. All mine were born after the rules changed in December 2003, before this unmarried fathers did not have automatic parental responsibility as in MC's case. Now if the father registers the birth with you, they ARE granted parental responsibility. If there comes a time where this is no longer appropriate, you could have this taken away from him. Here's a link that explains what I mean:
https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parents/ParentsRights/DG_4002954

Not the most positive of subjects is it? :haha: awwwww I'm sure everything will be just fine Phoebe x


----------



## mothercabbage

you still not finding out the gender?? phoebe n hopes? i deffo am!!! i cant wait!! :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

oh yes pheeby weeby, OH wants a boy very much and I want a girl very much.. but we hope to have one of each some day, so either way we will be very happy with this LO of course!


----------



## mothercabbage

i thought laws had changed tink....ill be with connor and this babys dad forever so im ok with giving LO's his name, however im glad chloe's dad had no rights..he a TWAT!


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> you still not finding out the gender?? phoebe n hopes? i deffo am!!! i cant wait!! :haha:

Nope, NOT giving in:happydance: When I start thinking about "well we could just find out no big deal" i just keep reminding myself how badly we want to be on the way to the hospital in august, STILL excited to find out if we are going to have a son or daughter! ohh the anticipation! lol


----------



## phoebe

Its not easy is it?? Will either of u find out at 20wk scan Hopes n Cabs?? Or will u stay on team ::yellow:yellow: i am determined to stay yellow for the duration or as long as poss (multiple scans permitting) xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I NEED EGGGGGGGGGGGGGSSSSSSSSSS! :rofl: Coral, I too like mine fried on toast with brown sauce, I'm sure our babies are gonna come out as little doubles :haha:

I give up on trying to predict what your all having, I keep changing my mind. I still stick to my guns that the majority are having girls. I am not fond of Simon either MC, I dunno why :haha: x


----------



## Hopes314

I had a music teacher in elementary school who we had to call "mrs simon" and she was a total b****. So i can't imagine a decent person having the name simon, let alone a BABY. Isn't it funny how knowing someone with a certain name changes your opinion of that name forever!? lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah had to find out about the whole parental responsibility issue cause my ex is an a**hole :rofl: can't see him getting them passports and snatching them though, that would cost to much and mean he would have to have them more than an hour :rofl: x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I know all about your dilemma Phoebe. Mine all have my ex's surname, and to be honest It doesn't bother me. Surnames hold no weight in the eyes of the law, this is a myth. So its down to personal preference. I assumed I would marry my ex, so went for giving them his surname, I think he would have also been very offended if I didn't. The ability for a father to make lawful decisions about the child is known as parental responsibility. All mine were born after the rules changed in December 2003, before this unmarried fathers did not have automatic parental responsibility as in MC's case. Now if the father registers the birth with you, they ARE granted parental responsibility. If there comes a time where this is no longer appropriate, you could have this taken away from him. Here's a link that explains what I mean:
> https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parents/ParentsRights/DG_4002954
> 
> Not the most positive of subjects is it? :haha: awwwww I'm sure everything will be just fine Phoebe x

No its not dr Tink but thanks for the advice, it is really appreciated:thumbup: have saved that link for perusal later.Like Cabs i plan on staying with my o/h forever. But just wanted some advice off u all. And for that i am grateful. Think i will stick with original idea now. thanks again girls. And Tink ur the Dr of life!!!:flower::thumbup:xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

Husband is still trying to sleep in bed beside me, pillow smashed into his head to muffle my noise, and I'm blasting the TV with early-morning cartoons :) I love saturdays.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Here's to no rights for Twat dads MC :haha: cheers! x

We like Lilyanne, or liked. That 'friend' haha: no she is a good mate, just not a good drunk) last night kept going on about it being sum skank popstars name....which it isn't as I kept telling her, thats lily allen........ not sure if its put me off now :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea im with you on the asshole front...an hour??? wow chloes dad dumps her at his mums after 10 mins...chloe still thinks the sun shines outta his ass though:shrug: absence makes the heart grow fonder?? she is young but she will learn!!!
did i start a trend with the eggs?? thats hopes coral and now you tink...we all going to have chicklets!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

yea tink :drunk: cheers!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Dr of Life :rofl: maybe I should start an advice column :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Here's to no rights for Twat dads MC :haha: cheers! x
> 
> We like Lilyanne, or liked. That 'friend' haha: no she is a good mate, just not a good drunk) last night kept going on about it being sum skank popstars name....which it isn't as I kept telling her, thats lily allen........ not sure if its put me off now :haha:

:rofl:

tink i think lilyanne is beauuuutiful! i love girly little names like that! it reminds me of little flowers :) lol thats why dh and i picked ella as a possible girl name. its all flowery.. or something?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes MC, I am going to make some eggs on toast now :haha: Can't stop thinking about them since you posted that mouth watering picture :rofl: x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Dr of Life :rofl: maybe I should start an advice column :rofl:

Indeed u should, i tell u forget advice lines etc. Just come to the ding dong thread. u will get all u need to know with all of u on here. Bloody life saver i tell ya xxxx:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, love Ella, know what you mean about pretty flowery names. We also had lily's at our wedding, so would be fitting I think :)

Right, egg time. With a nice cuppa :) back in a bit x


----------



## Hopes314

think im going to surprise husband and go make him breakfast and bring it up to him in bed and wake him up :) be back in a little! (and yes mc i am probably going to eat EGGS now!)


----------



## phoebe

I've got that music from the old guinness advert in my head now. The rythym of life!!! We should have it as our theme tune :rofl::rofl: Enjoy ur eggs chicklets xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

bye girls enjoy your eggs!!!:haha: im soooo bored today.....weather poo so cant go out...and im just blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...not sick or tired just deflated lol.....maybe i should research prams or cots or something, havent bought anything for new baby yet..


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> bye girls enjoy your eggs!!!:haha: im soooo bored today.....weather poo so cant go out...and im just blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...not sick or tired just deflated lol.....maybe i should research prams or cots or something, havent bought anything for new baby yet..

I'm the same dum dum. bored stiff, so having a mooch round other sites virtual shopping :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon Ding Dongs :flower:

Sorry not read back yet but will do now. My son Gage went out drinking with his friends last night and on way home in a taxi the driver sexually assaulted him grabbing his hair and forcing him to do a sexual act on him then threw him out the taxi to get home. Gage woke me around 4am a total mess and had to get Police, so they were all here till after 6am taking statement and swabs from his mouth, then took all his clothes away. 

He just been collected to go to a place where they do a CBE video interview etc, his dad gone with him cos i couldnt deal with hearing what that B A S T A R D did to my son :cry: Gage couldnt fend him off he's such a weak lad and not much meat to him so didnt have a chance getting away from the Scum Bag :growlmad:

Tink i took my temp after just 3hrs sleep so will it be valid or should i dis-regard it? its jumped up quite a bit from yesterdays so not sure if it be right x


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Afternoon Ding Dongs :flower:
> 
> Sorry not read back yet but will do now. My son Gage went out drinking with his friends last night and on way home in a taxi the driver sexually assaulted him grabbing his hair and forcing him to do a sexual act on him then threw him out the taxi to get home. Gage woke me around 4am a total mess and had to get Police, so they were all here till after 6am taking statement and swabs from his mouth, then took all his clothes away.
> 
> He just been collected to go to a place where they do a CBE video interview etc, his dad gone with him cos i couldnt deal with hearing what that B A S T A R D did to my son :cry: Gage couldnt fend him off he's such a weak lad and not much meat to him so didnt have a chance getting away from the Scum Bag :growlmad:
> 
> Tink i took my temp after just 3hrs sleep so will it be valid or should i dis-regard it? its jumped up quite a bit from yesterdays so not sure if it be right x

Bloody hell! I am so sorry hun. How awful, i cant find the words to tell u how shocked and disgusted i am. ur poor son, my heart goes out to him. I really hope they find the vile monster that did this to him. Christ i hope really hope he will be alright. Jeez i am so lost for words darling xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Just hope they catch him, this isnt the first time Taxi drivers have done this to people. Gages mate left same night club and a Taxi driver tried to attack his mate, but he got away....

Told Gage 3 times last night via text not to get in one on his own, but he's young think nothing is going to happen to them cos they Male :shrug:

They offer councelling and hope he takes it x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy :hugs: you must be very angry and sad for your son...:hugs: i too am lost for words...hope gage will be ok,poor love..:hugs: im soooo sorry for you and your family...hope they catch the dicgusting monster who did this..what an unbelievable bastar d..:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Damita

OMG How horrible Poppy!! You're poor son :(


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Just hope they catch him, this isnt the first time Taxi drivers have done this to people. Gages mate left same night club and a Taxi driver tried to attack his mate, but he got away....
> 
> Told Gage 3 times last night via text not to get in one on his own, but he's young think nothing is going to happen to them cos they Male :shrug:
> 
> They offer councelling and hope he takes it x

I hope he takes the counselling too hun, my god poor soul. this is so bloody horrific. I know from experience how fucked up (excuse language) it is for a woman to be sexually assaulted, but a young man................. jesus christ. I had heard of this happening to men but jeeez it totally knocks u sideways to hear of it. I pray they catch the fucker and string him up.... wow i am sooooooooooo angry now. Wish i could offer more help or right words hun. Wish these were real hugs xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Phoebe means a lot :hugs: He'll get through it xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

couldnt have put it better myself phoebe...:hugs:poppy for gage x


----------



## phoebe

I hope so too. With u and his brothers i am sure he will be alright xxx I was only thinking earlier i must have a catch up with u and see how u have been doing within urself lately. Then this............................ my heart and prayers are with u and urs right now, just know that ok xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

oh no poppy :cry: poor gage, what sick W anker that did it, hope he gets locked up for good! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OMG?!? Pops! I was wondering where you were.....

Can't believe it, I simply have no words.........

:hugs: :hug: :hugs: Well maybe I have got words..........Sick twisted f*****g w*****r. I echo Phoebe's words, agree with MC that she put it better than I could. xxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

OMG!!! HUGE :hugs::hug: poppy for you and son gage (and whole family). what an awful ordeal. you must be exhausted right now! poor baby! how old is gage again? 17? omg, i'm always so afraid for stuff to happen to my kids, and now you're living it! what a horrific nightmare! brings me to tears thinking about it...poppy luv, will be praying for you all and special prayers for gage to recover. i hope he accepts the counseling too. :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

by the I love the names Lilyann and Ella. very cute, dislike Simon :haha: There ia boy in Ryan's class and his a little S**t!
Tink I try not to tell too many people the names I like you always get unwanted opinions. Nice "friend" not! I like lots of names but so far me and DH both like Keira, probably Keira Rose.
I told you all the story of my SIL when I was pregnant with Ryan didn't I? before I knew it was a boy I told her I wanted Kayla for a girl. (she was pregnant too and didnt know the sex either). She told me "isnt that Sandy's dogs name?" (DH and her cousin) I said well, I dont care I like the name. She said well. "I wouldnt want to be named after a dog!" cheeky cow!!! anyway I found out it was a boy and decided on Ryan or Kyle, ended up calling him Ryan Kyle :haha: anyway guess what she named her daughter........KAYLA!!!!! what a sneaky bitch!:rofl: by the way this SIL is still yet to congratulate me even though all the rest of the family have on FB and she is on there all the time! She is a cocaine head and I'm not looking forward to seeing her. (she's 42 and still lives with MIL)


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: g'morning sweeties. wow. hard to know what to say, in general, now. .......

you know, i hope jenn is ok...haven't seen any posts from her for a while either, and mommyV, TTC, and DM. hmmm....seems we have quite a few ding dongs who've been MIA on and off. :hugs: 

well, so i'm leaving off the soy this cycle. wait and see what the doctor says about anything. i'm really excited for my appt on tues...really hoping it will finally lead to bfp for us. 

my kids father is a total twat too girls. he sees my kids once/month, IF that. and that ONLY b/c that's what the court order says now and b/c he's engaged so trying to keep up a good impression for his very young fiance. :wacko: phoebs, all my kids have his last name, and i don't believe it would have changed how custody proceedings went if they hadn't. here in US, i think the issue is more of who's listed as father on birth certificate rather than who's name they carry, then they consider his involvement in their lives and the role he's played. if he's been very involved, then it's harder to get sole custody. but my kids live with me...my ex has "shared parental responsibility" with me, but I am considered the "primary custodial parent" for living arrangements and such. it's complicated. i wouldn't accept it any other way. my ex is one of those that talks big about wanting the kids and has tried to take them away from me, but he only does it so his parents maintain sympathy and keep paying for everything in his life for him and to make me look like a b*tch for "taking his kids away from him." pfffttt. whatever. :wacko: the dick doesn't want them and never has. sorry...ANYway.... i say that about the birth cert b/c one of my sisters had a "one night stand" with a guy she knew in college and ended up pregnant from it. she had my beautiful and adorable identical twin nieces :cloud9: but, right after she got pg, she started dating this amazing guy, and they ended up getting married. the "sperm donor" didn't want anything to do with my sister for the pg or responsibility or anything, esp after he found out it was twins, so my sister decided to put her husband's name on the birth cert as father. legally, there's NOTHING the sperm donor can do in the future to sue for custody w/o getting a dna test first, and for that, he'd have to get a court order as well. so that's why (at least here in the states anyway) it's more important what you put on the birth cert as father than for the surname anyway. i've known some women who leave it blank. :shrug: 

but phoebe, hun, as far as your dreams go sweetie, i think it's completely normal for you to be worried about what will happen and such. and you know our dreams are how we work out what's bothering us. it doesn't necessarily mean that you don't feel secure in your relationship, but we all have those little underlying fears and worries, or subconcious concerns that we never really talk about. especially during pg, i think all of that gets worse. so try not to put too much stock in it luv. you know your oh better than anyone sweetie. don't let the "what ifs" overwhelm you hun. we can't live that way or we'd never get anything accomplished :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

oh yes! love the names Lilyann and Ella too!!! how SWEET!!!! :cloud9: tink, one of my nieces' name is Lilly Anne...precious!!!!


----------



## coral11680

hi PK :hi:

yes was wondering where Jenny, Mommyv DM were etc :shrug:


----------



## pk2of8

hi coral :hi:

sorry it's rainy and yucky there...we're having the first really nice weather weekend in a LONG time!!! beautiful and SUNNY and WARM!!! this is why i LOVE florida!!! :wohoo::wohoo: :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

oh man, my old company wants me and dh to come back and do contract work for them on saturdays. UGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH. we asked them for this REALLY high (like ridiculously high) pay rate, thinking they'd never agree and we would be able to just turn it down at that point, but they just emailed us yesterday saying they've agreed to the rate and want us to start :dohh::dohh::dohh: now we're not sure what to dooooo!!! :wacko: i really hate the place. it's so stressful and the people there have been so mean to me. plus now we found out dh can't do the work until he gets his therapy license registration here in florida started at least and i DO NOT want to do the work by myself. so we started that process for him yesterday, but uuuuggggghhhhh. it's a lot of money. :wacko:

EDIT-- it would mean working EVERY saturday. no more sleepin' in or lazy days on the weekend. :cry: that's why dh and i were going to do it together. we could switch off saturdays (but then we'd never see each other :cry::sad1::sad2:) or we could split the caseload and go together and do it in half the time. but it's a lot of money. a LOT of money for 1 day of work. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your having a good weekend well chines for tea tonight woopp and my son is sleeping his nans again tonight woopp x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Keira is beautiful Coral, and I love Keira Rose :awww: seems we are all working along the 'flowery' girls names :haha: your cheeky SIL, just shows you eh? My 'friend' who got mouthy last night is a bit of a coke head also, kept going on about me taking her to get some 'bag' :wacko: righto.......yeah I'll just spend my evening driving her about stone cold sober and pregnant to buy her a fix.... The more I'm talking about her today, the more I'm deciding never to go out with her again :haha: she's alright for a coffee and chat in the day time, but I think I'm gonna give nights out with her a wide birth :haha:

PK, yeah I'm wondering about our missing Ding Dongs also. Think Mommyv popped on briefly last week/week before, but I'm pretty sure I almost missed replying to her and then she disappeared again. I wonder If DM is keeping away because of the situation with Amy? I hope they are all ok :hugs: What a dialemma with this job, I would have to sway towards doing it I think if the money is that good, even if its just for a while. I'll be thinking of you Tuesday for your appointment, make sure you update us. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wave: Hey Caz, Chinese? mmmm I could eat that. Think I might have to make do with some chips and curry sauce though, gotta save some money for that 'big spend up' tomorrow at the baby show :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies Gage home now and having a bath :hug: :kiss::kiss:

Ok just done my OPK for this afternoon and used 2 different makes, so what you all think??

Will read back in a bit see what ive missed x
 



Attached Files:







opk saturday 002.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 7









opk saturday 004.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pk2of8

oh i forgot about Coral's name Keira Rose...that's sooo pretty!!! awwww :cloud9: girl names are so fun to think about! 

thanks, tink...yeah, i think we're probably going to do it. i think it will be torture for a while, but it won't be permament for sure. just a temporary thing until the company hires somebody full-time, which i hope would be sooner rather than later. :dohh: well, we're still not decided, but i think we're leaning towards doing it. :wacko: i'll defo update you girls. tues/thurs i'm still working in the evenings, interpreting for a college class in addition to my full-time work during the week, so that's why it's hard for me to get on during the week. by the time i get home, i'm just so flippin' tired. and now we're thinking about this other work as well! :wacko: we must be crazy!!!! :dohh: but we're going to buy a house soon and we're talking about specialists for the ttc issues and our insurance doesn't cover very much, so the extra money (even if just for a little while) would really come in handy for that. :sad1: well, and just for myself, if the money meant we could renew our disney passes, i would be on :cloud9: i grew up going to disney frequently since we lived in orlando, and now it's been almost a year since the last time we went. :cry: i know it sounds so spoiled, but it's hard to adjust and we miss it. :sad1: boo, i'm so silly. i'm really in a good mood today. dh and i just got back from a run (i haven't done that in over a month!!!), and it's BEAUTIFUL outside today and dh just told me he wants to take me shopping and out to an expensive dinner tonight since we missed Valentine's b/c he was sick! yay!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, which one is the control line on the strip? the other OPK looks a day or two off positive. Is that how they look in real life? :hugs: for you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

oh no popples!!!! i shows positive and one shows negative!!! :dohh::dohh: that's why i'll only use one brand from now on. with the pink/white ones you have, do you usually get a dark line when it goes positive?? i know you've used those before. obviously your blue strips are more sensitive than the pink one...

glad gage is home...hope he rests up hun :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Pops, which one is the control line on the strip? the other OPK looks a day or two off positive. Is that how they look in real life? :hugs: for you all xxxxxxxxx

Tink on the blue one left is test line, right is control line. PK i will have to test at 8pm tonight cos its one shade lighter the pink one to being positive :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Oh and i like Tiana for a girl :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Tiana is very pretty too poppy :hugs: looks like you're right on top of ov sweetie! get to that bd'ing this weekend! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yep tonight, tomorrow before he goes work and he's local monday so think i'll have to meet up with the tub & syringe if he cant get home that night :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

sounds like a plan poppy :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> by the I love the names Lilyann and Ella. very cute, dislike Simon :haha: There ia boy in Ryan's class and his a little S**t!
> Tink I try not to tell too many people the names I like you always get unwanted opinions. Nice "friend" not! I like lots of names but so far me and DH both like Keira, probably Keira Rose.
> I told you all the story of my SIL when I was pregnant with Ryan didn't I? before I knew it was a boy I told her I wanted Kayla for a girl. (she was pregnant too and didnt know the sex either). She told me "isnt that Sandy's dogs name?" (DH and her cousin) I said well, I dont care I like the name. She said well. "I wouldnt want to be named after a dog!" cheeky cow!!! anyway I found out it was a boy and decided on Ryan or Kyle, ended up calling him Ryan Kyle :haha: anyway guess what she named her daughter........KAYLA!!!!! what a sneaky bitch!:rofl: by the way this SIL is still yet to congratulate me even though all the rest of the family have on FB and she is on there all the time! She is a cocaine head and I'm not looking forward to seeing her. (she's 42 and still lives with MIL)


Coral weird you say that cos my two boys are Gage Kyle and Wade Ryan :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Your meal tonight pk!
Pops, well you must be close then, glad dh will be around x
Oh tomorrow can't come quick enough, dh grumpy and I'll, taking it out on the kids now. I'm seriously gonna blow my top soon....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That was meant to read enjoy your meal :haha: on phone


----------



## loveybear1

Hi there TinkerbellXXX. Well I tested NEG on the 15th day past iui so I figured it did not work. I started my period right on time so the Dr. put me on clomid days 3 - 7 and then Menopur days 8-11 after the ultrasound showed eggs were not large enough. I had another ultrasound after the Menopur and I had 3 Mature Follicles. 2 at 18 and one at 20. The Dr. told me to Trigger on Thursday the 18th. and IUI on Sat. which is today-YAY! 2-19-11 I didn't feel like the trigger worked but amazingly, right during IUI and now after I really feel ovulation coming on. I feel it very easily and the symptoms are the same always so I know for sure, I am ovulating right now! Perfect for the timing of IUI. I am going to keep my fingers crossed. My ovaries are hurting (BOTH) of them so I am hoping for at least two mature follicles. Wish me luck, pray and lots of baby dust. So, now I begin my dreaded tww. The good thing though is that i cannot sneak a Pg. Test in early because of the HCG trigger I took. It would give me a false negative. It will help me relax and not think about it. Wish me luck again!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello Lovelybear!!!!!! Great to see you again. Sorry to hear the IUI didn't work last try, but this try sounds really positive! I'm sending a truckload of :dust: and will be praying for you and your DH. Yes keep busy, and the TWW will be over soon enough. I really hope you can come back with your BFP soon! x


----------



## mothercabbage

:sex: time poppy....:hugs: and thoughts for gage....
asfm..more spottingggggggggggggggggggggg..:growlmad:...i wish this placenta would grow legs and piss of up the uterus a bit!!!


----------



## poppy666

Arghhh sorry MC totally forgot about doppler till this post, sorry sweetie my head not with it :dohh: will post that monday for you :hugs: bloody spotting pay in the ass :growlmad:

Yep DTD :thumbup: just gonna do another OPK now see how it is x


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> by the I love the names Lilyann and Ella. very cute, dislike Simon :haha: There ia boy in Ryan's class and his a little S**t!
> Tink I try not to tell too many people the names I like you always get unwanted opinions. Nice "friend" not! I like lots of names but so far me and DH both like Keira, probably Keira Rose.
> I told you all the story of my SIL when I was pregnant with Ryan didn't I? before I knew it was a boy I told her I wanted Kayla for a girl. (she was pregnant too and didnt know the sex either). She told me "isnt that Sandy's dogs name?" (DH and her cousin) I said well, I dont care I like the name. She said well. "I wouldnt want to be named after a dog!" cheeky cow!!! anyway I found out it was a boy and decided on Ryan or Kyle, ended up calling him Ryan Kyle :haha: anyway guess what she named her daughter........KAYLA!!!!! what a sneaky bitch!:rofl: by the way this SIL is still yet to congratulate me even though all the rest of the family have on FB and she is on there all the time! She is a cocaine head and I'm not looking forward to seeing her. (she's 42 and still lives with MIL)
> 
> 
> Coral weird you say that cos my two boys are Gage Kyle and Wade Ryan :haha:Click to expand...


:haha: good choice Poppy! and Tiana is very pretty too!

Can't wait for tomorrow either Tink. I was going to pack a lunch but might just bring a couple of snacks and buy a sandwish there. I need to go shopping and dont have much in now.

MC oh no that poxy placenta playing up again :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

its ok poppy take your time :flower:....im sure baby fine its just a few bits of spotting,no pain etc...you got enough on your plate, how is gage? :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

9pm OPK looks lighter than this afternoon's, but im not sure if i took pictures today after the 10 minute deadline... so few days yet i think girls :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







opk tonight 004.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## poppy666

Gage is ok just staying in his room really, but he had some tea that i sent up so know he's eating. He'll come down when ready :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

looks good for a day or so...or maybe you had your surge? was that other test..(blue handle) a +opk?


----------



## poppy666

The blue handle one was well darker than the control line, but first time using them :shrug: ive no ewcm today x Oh god what if i missed ov? now stressed


----------



## mothercabbage

no! you not missed it!...you :sex: tonight?


----------



## poppy666

Yep OH fallen asleep with korben but he's getting bloody woken up soon :haha: TTC too stressful at times x


----------



## mothercabbage

go give him a shake lol...enjoy poppy!! :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

I will and you go get some rest missy :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes maaa'm...going for an early night now...:hugs: night poppy xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Night sweetie xxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey Ding Dongs!
Sorry i haven't been around much, i dunno why really im just feeling a bit *blah* with TTC right now. Don't get me wrong i am desperate for my bfp but also struggling with the disappointment each month so trying to relax with TTC'ing a bit. 
Plus im back at work so been busy, good news though :) im getting to stay in the nice new ward until their staff nurse post becomes avaliable in April so fingers crossed if i get the post then i will never need to go back to the ward i was having issues in!
Thank you PK, Coral and Tink for wondering where i was, it felt kinda nice to be missed, love u all my Ding Dongs!
I must say im sorry to hear about Gage Poppy :( hugs x
CG and PK sorry the witch got you guys :( good luck for this cycle sweeties!
Preggo Ding Dongs hope you are well and baby Ding Dongs are thriving :)
All my other TTC Ding Dongs im wishing you every success in your current cycles x
Hope Lupine is ok not seen her in a bit, maybe just busy with with her gorgeous nephew!
Im on cd15, (didn't do soy this cycle) still taking an opk evey day but no positive yet but thats not out of the ordinary for me as i have O'd anywhere from cd17 to cd27 in the last few months x


----------



## poppy666

Awww Jenny :hug: TTC is a utter bitch :hugs: fx you get that post :kiss:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Why am I cramping so much? :'( been having a tightening sensation in my uterus last two days and occasional pulling feeling from uterus to cervix. And now the cramps. Scaring me to death.... SOS!! :'(


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all
:hugs: jenn...:dust: hope that eggy comes soon..
@ladyb...hope your ok,if your worried go to docs hunni..i had tightenings from early on with connor,some quite strong,so hopefully youll be the same and all is well but for peace of mind get to midwife or doc. xxxxx
asfm...tired and cold today,no news from babydream yet,fxd that temp went up...if ive heard no news by dinner ill text her....hope all dingdongs are well..:hug: n :dust: to all xxx


----------



## coral11680

morning girls, Hi MC :hi:

just drinking my :coffee: and eating my toast then I'm off to dry my hair and get ready for the baby show:happydance:

Ladyb I agree with MC get to the docs to make sure all is ok but probably is fine :hugs:

Jenny good luck this cycle hun :dust:

Poppy hope you got the goods last night:thumbup:

Hope babyd temps still up.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Ding Dongs!!!!!!!!!

Jenn! :hugs: great to see you back :happydance: not so great that you haven't got your BFP yet. Awwww of course your missed when your not here, but understand how hard it is TTC :hugs: x

LadyB, are these tightening painful? like period pains? if they are go get checked out honey. I'm sure its nothing but best be on the safe side. Also UTI's can cause similar pains so you will need to rule that out. Its perfectly normal to experience tightening's from about now. 'braxton hicks' contractions (which prepare the uterus for labour) have been going on since very early on and its about now that they may be strong enough for us to be aware of. Usually they will only become slightly uncomfortable in the last few weeks as they get progressively stronger towards the time for labour. So it may just be these your feeling. Also various 'growing' 'rearranging' and 'stretching' pains are totally normal at this stage. Bubba is growing quickly, ligaments are softening and stretching, and organs are being pushed out of the way. The pains are like the ones Hopes was describing the other day, they kind of catch you when you move, or can be constantly there aching. I hope everything turns out to be just fine honey, I'm sure it is. I am in pain every single day, and bubba seems unaffected by it :haha: x

Poppy, thew up a prayer for gage, and those 'hunting the w****r down' I expect being on his own for a bit will actually help. I think its important for him to get his head round it all, knowing those who love him are around him x

MC, sorry for your spotting again. :hugs: x

Coral, I'm gonna peel myself up and get ready in a min. I'm just gonna take a couple of nibbles myself, need to go shopping also! x


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :hugs:

LB if its enough to worry you sweetie then contact your midwife sweetie x

Tink thank you lovely :kiss: I can hear him moving around the attic so im sure i'll see him soon, all he said yesterday really was he felt 'dirty' so will give him a hug once he's down :hugs:

Coral i got the goods after midnight last night and he back tomorrow night so grab them again too :happydance:

MC Spotting stopped now sweetie?

afm... whilst dtd last night it was very uncomfortable because it felt like he was jabbing my left ovary all the time :wacko: anyone had that experience??


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning poppy...yea spotting stopped again..sure it will be back but at least when there is no pains with it i know its the damn placenta!! :sex: sometimes was uncomfortable in the was you described...maybe b/c of OV?:shrug: sometimes felt really sore and had to stop..more :hugs: for gage..bless him..


----------



## Hopes314

poppy :hugs::hugs: for you and gage. i cant BELIEVE someone would do that, how disgusting!! I hope they catch him quick and gage takes the councelling or whatever he needs to get through it and try to forget about something so terrible!

pk sounds like a good job opportunity. oh's job keeps dragging him in for weekends and we can never seem to just say no to the offer with the way they pay on saturdays. its tough but i think its worth it, especially with baby, or in your case ttc if you need something insurance wont cover. and DISNEY! oh lovelyy

jenny:hugs: ttc is so stressful, when i think about it it just reminds me of crying a lot! i hope you get your bfp and get ttc out of the way soon. glad to hear you get to stay in your new job location for a while, hopefully you never have to go back to those awful people again:hugs:

coral and tink have fun at baby show, im so jealous!

mc sorry for the spotting, glad you are not so stressed over it now though. wish placenta would hurry up and move, ugh! hows ms and all?

as for me, oh's grandpa passed yesterday:cry: i know i didnt really know him that well but its sad to see his family hurting. he pushed through and stayed here longer than the doctors ever thought, and by the end he just looked so uncomfortable and so miserable, i'm sure its for the best that he be away from all of that. husband told him the news about baby about two weeks ago, so im glad its not something left for him to regret.
Other than that, got SO SICK last night! Was in bed and couldn't even make it to the bathroom:nope: husband was not amused. he always tries to say "try to hold it in, try to hold it in!" because dr. got him all worried im not getting enough food staying in me with all that ketone crap she said. but i know its fine, i havent been sick so often lately so its not a big deal.

On a more positive note, today is me and oh's one year wedding anniversary, so we are going out to dinner somewhere. Otherwise probably not doing anything too special. Very happy though:cloud9:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just chilling today hope your enjoying sunday x x x


----------



## poppy666

Awww hope your feeling better Hopes and sorry to hear your DH's grandpa has passed :hugs::hugs::hugs:


*Happy 1st Anniversary*​ :wedding::cake::hug::dance::yipee::drunk::friends::wohoo::wine:


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls just chilling today hope your enjoying sunday x x x

Have a lovely sunday too Caz :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: for 1st wedding aniversary....congrats hopes!!...thats how i was the other day, all of a sudden i ran to the loo, wasnt sick but yuk...im okish, just get a bit dizzy and nauseated when i dont eat as often as i should...i hate the toastie maker,it smells bad when someone makes a toastie...i could throw up!!! horrible smelly bastar d thing..:rofl:...sorry to here about grandpa..:hugs: sad time xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope sorry your dh grandpa has passed hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream asked me to update you all, temp dropped even more today,below coverline...she feels af coming..:cry: bum,poo, shitty, crap, ass!!! :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh what a shitter :growlmad: send her our love and hope she ok :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

i will poppy, i bet she upset..poor thing...FXd for next cycle...xx


----------



## pk2of8

g'morning sweeties :hi:

yes, mc, do tell babyd our thoughts with her. poor thing...so hard, we all know. :hugs: also hope your placenta moves up and spotting goes away for good hun. that would drive me crazy worrying about it. :wacko:

poppy, i hope gage lets you hug him and give him some good attention :hugs: sounds like you're right on with the bd'ing hun :thumbup: i've felt pain like that before sweetie during :sex: maybe he was hitting your cervix?? :shrug:

hopes, :yipee::happydance: yay for 1st anniversary!!!! where do you think you will go?? dh and i went out to Ruth's Chris Steakhouse last night...O.M.G. AMAZING. we ate there during our honeymoon...soooooooooo delish!!!! so worth every single penny!!! ......sorry to hear about dh's granddad too hun :hugs: your family will be in my prayers too sweetie.

tink and coral...i'm so jealous that you're going to the baby show together!! :winkwink: i hope you two have a fab time!!! :hugs:

jenny, so glad your job is going well. sorry the witch got you hun :hugs: 

caz, i hope you have a lovely day sweetie! your temps are looking great so far :thumbup:

afm...just ho hum, going with the flow. looking forward to tuesday with the doc!!! kids back later tonight. dh and i had a WONDERFUL day out yesterday with shopping and dinner. he totally spoiled me!! :happydance::cloud9: i think we're going to go to the beach this afternoon after church. it's another beautiful day here!!! regarding the work...i think we're leaning towards not doing it now again :wacko: we just can't make up our minds. we're just not sure the money would be worth the time lost and stress of it. :shrug: we're still mullling it over. i hate that it's so hard to make the decision!! :dohh: well, we'll probably decide by tomorrow :wacko:

edit-- :dohh: i knew i was forgetting somebody!!! ladyb so sorry sweetie. it does sound like what you're describing are contractions hun. probably just braxton hicks like tink said, but keep track of them...time them. if they're happening more often than every 15 minutes, or if they don't stop by changing what you're doing (meaning if you're resting, get up and walk around a bit. if you're doing a lot, sit down and rest and make sure you put your feet up), then you should call up the doc and go in. if there's no regularity to them, it's also probably just the braxton hicks. also, they can be caused by dehydration, so make sure you're getting plenty of fluids too sweetie. i only say all this b/c i had pre-term labor with all of my pg's. with my first, i had no idea that is what was going on...kept feeling the tightening, and i was so young and naive i thought it was the baby pushing or moving around or something. by the time i went to the doc, i had to stay in the hosp for 3 days to get them to stop the contractions. i don't want to scare you hun...just caution you to watch it and if you're concerned go ahead and call the doc. and just listen to your body. when i first went to the hosp for it, i had NO IDEA what was going on, i just "felt" that something just wasn't right and knew i needed to go. would never have guessed that it was contractions. also like tink said, be aware of any pains. if no pains, it's probably ok, but just be aware of what's going on hun. :hugs: i'm sure everything's fine tho sweetie. i hope i haven't scared you to death with my babbling on about it. :hugs::dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh your sooooooooooo spoilt PK, im so jealous :haha: wish the weather was lovely n hot here its windy and raining :growlmad: enjoy the beach you lucky girl lol.

Done my OPKs for this afternoon and my pink one's are obviously going lighter so havnt a bloody clue :dohh:

In Order i took OPKs

Friday eveing, Saturday afternoon, Sunday afternoon
 



Attached Files:







opk 008.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4









opk saturday 004.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4









opk sunday 002.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy i think Ov is upon you!! i saw you got a supply of :spermy: so FX for you this cycle xxx
pk...enjoy the beach....im not jelous!!!! MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Looking at OPKs im guessing Saturday afternoon's nearest to or is the positive, do you?? :wacko:

So Monday or Tuesday latest to Ov 'i think' :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea id say saturday is darkest too...you be topping up your supply tonight? x


----------



## poppy666

No he back at work till tomorrow so no spermies till Monday 'yikes' :haha: certainly ovulating much earlier since mc arghhh


----------



## mothercabbage

you got some up there already though and tomorrows will top it up nicely!:thumbup:...has korben walked anymore?:wohoo:<-----korben


----------



## poppy666

He keeps leaving the furniture walking 5 steps or so then sits down and crawls lol he's male what do you expect :haha: but he's been moody cos his top tooth is cutting through all weekend so dont think he been in the mood x Hows connor?


----------



## mothercabbage

been a pest lately,terrible 2's kicking in :haha: he cute with it though so i let him off,however chloe picked up nits and passed to the whole family:yipee: washing,hoovering and nit lotioning like a mad woman today :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

aw! so sweet korben's first steps :awww: my nephew was 1 mid-Jan and just started walking and my 1yr old niece hasn't started yet. korben is early!! :happydance: 

poppy, i agree with MC...saturday's was your darkest, so probably ov'ing in the next day or so like you said. i think you're good with the bd'ing tho sweetie. just make sure to get dh to give you the goods again tomorrow to top it off and you'll be set! yay! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Worse thing about having a girl lol, my lads got it once and gave them me so i shaved their heads after that on a number 2 untill they wanted their own styles... flaming annoying nits.


----------



## pk2of8

oh poor MC!!!! i HATE lice!!!!! gives me the "willies"...a few yrs ago, one of my girls kept getting it over and over again from another girl in her class at school. then they'd go with their dad and he wldn't treat for it properly so the kids just kept getting reinfested over and over. it was hell. took something like 4 months and a prescription from the doctor to finally get rid of it. anyway, you have my sympathy mc! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah he's 11mths friday so should be walking more this week :happydance: Already told Oh want his bits tomorrow then i cant do any more than that but still going to opk next few days i dont trust my cycle lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

yes thats whats happened here, she got them, i treated with stuff from the chemist, obviously never worked as a week later... i re check her hair as mine is itchy,and she has lots!!!! i found a couple in my hair and OH and connor had what i thought was two eggs...so had the stuff that the doc perscribed on last night and washed all bedding and towels and coats etc...hoovered EVERYTHING!!!:haha: hope they all fecked off, told her i will comb her hair every other day and she is to keep her hair tied up! they horrible little beasties..yuk!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Ding Dongs!

Not too many pages to catch up on then, Phew! Haven't read back yet.

Was a good day at the baby show, more for the day out rather than anything else, the actual show wasn't that great to be honest. Nice to go though :) and with good company of course :haha: Coral :hugs: thanks for coming honey! It was nice.

Incidently, look what I found Coral: https://www.mumstheword.com/ProductDetail.asp?ProductID=1546
Blooming rip off :haha: see I could even get the blue one cheaper! 

Right off to make a cuppa and read back, wheelchair only got used for our bags, but paying for it now........bet your feeling shattered anyhow Coral?

Hope your all ok x


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies :hi:

yeah was a nice day out but a rip off really, after you pay for your ticket and parking and lunch(6.75 for a jacket potato and drink) there weren't too many bargains to be had was there Tink. Still it was nice and I am tired but bet you are more tired though. Thanks for driving can you imagine faffinf about with trains!!:haha:
Good job finding the blanket:thumbup: look I found it for free!!!!
https://www.merinokids.co.uk/shop/swaddling/Cocooi+Swaddle+with+free+hat.html
must be a mistake on the website as everything is free:rofl: I'm so tempted to order it but they will probably charge 35 quid or something?:haha:
Edited i forgot to choose my country :dohh: 34.95 now not such a bargain :rofl: preggo brain :wacko:

Just ordered a lovely chinese takeaway I'm too tired to cook!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC glad the bleedings stopped, those nits drive me crazy also. Mine pick them up all the time, the whole de nitting process goes on every month or so. Makes you itch like crazy just thinking about it :haha: FX mine have been ok for a month or two. I found that hedrin very good, but expensive so only really if you have one or two to treat x

Pops, glad gage seems ok, been thinking about him. I'm not surprised he feels dirty, poor kid. I know he's not exactly a kid, but you know what I mean. I would keep on with the OPK's also, especially if your temps don't rise. Keep up the :sex: x

PK glad you got spoiled rotten this weekend :)

Hopes congratulations on your first anniversary x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral I ordered one in the end for £31 on another site free delivery. Know its expensive but Its 'an investment' :rofl: I think I just have the hump with that woman and want one more than ever now :rofl: 

Yes it was a rip off really, but hey, least we got our quinny demonstration in the end :haha: I think our next outing should be Romford. How about we go look at the buggy your interested in in mamas and papas, then shoot off to Mothercare world? I feel the need to coo over some girly clothes, and didn't get a fix today :haha: mmmmm Chinese........ I had to forgive DH when I got in, he was dishing up a roast dinner when I got in, home made yorkshires and all........I guess he's off the hook for now :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

oh good did you get in blossom? good DH :awww: he's back in the good books :thumbup:

Yeah I wouldn't mind Romford, would be nice to have a look around, maybe once kids are back to school aye?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No way would it be a good idea next week :haha: 6 kids + shopping = stress :haha: Think it will take at least a week for my body and bank account to recover anyhow. Just an idea, I liked that mothercare when I was pregnant with my others. 

Daughter sat here writing her birthday list........more expense :haha:

Might get myself to bed in a bit, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## coral11680

Oh yes def wait til after pay day and half term! :haha: its ryans birthday soon and mre expense! Always something isn't there? Did u mean get to bed myself?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ryans Birthday is near Jessica's isn't it? I meant I'm going to bed in a bit, but you should go soon also :haha: Its gonnnnnnnna be a loooooooooooooooong week, kids already starting to bicker (sp?)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Is everyone else's kids off? know its different in other areas. I had a productive day after all, been given a cotbed, draws, wardrobe and a swinging crib via that 'friend' (think I'll let her off her bad behaviour now :haha:) Its all mamas and papas, and in great condition. what a stroke of luck! Just gotta get some new mattresses and bobs my uncle :haha: he is actually.

Saw Lupine hop on earlier, hope she's ok? we also mentioned Lew today didn't we coral? hope everything was ok with her heath and stuff.


----------



## coral11680

Oh you lucky devil, what a result from that 'friend' :haha: sounds great that will save you a few bob. Oh and bob's my uncle too :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yes my boys off college now for the week x


----------



## poppy666

I need to go doctors me, that flaming bad pain in my back near right ovary kicking in again :wacko: wonder if ive a cyst or something that flares up near ovulation 'dunno' :shrug:

Edited ok so cant be a cyst cos i dont get ab cramps lol 'i googled' i guess im just falling to bits and need a new body pmsl.. im soo tired gonna go bed


----------



## pk2of8

aw, sorry you're not feeling good poppy :hugs: i have a splitting headache myself actually...pushing towards a migraine, so i'm hoping the kids won't stay up much longer. 

why your kids out of school?? mine are out tomorrow for "president's day" but it's too early for spring break. they don't have that until end of march i think.

tink and coral, sorry the baby show didn't turn out to be too great, but i'm glad you got to have a nice time hanging out :hugs: i hope lew is ok too...worried that we haven't heard from her since her appt. 

dh and i talked more about ttc today. he's really turned a corner i think for good now. he was asking me about what we need to do medically to try to get our bfp and admitted that he would regret if he never has children of his own, so i think he won't be putting up any more fusses :haha: well, i guess i'll talk to you girls tomorrow! :kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

tink and coral glad you guys had fun together even though the show was crap. nice to get out of the house sometimes :)

pk im happy to hear your OH is really into ttc now and realizes that he definitely wants to have kids of his own! Hopefully it won't take much to make that bfp happen now:hugs:

mc has the spotting stopped yet? big lazy placenta:growlmad:


Thanks for all the well wishes for our anniversary. It really was an odd day. 
Heres my long story/rant- feel free to skip it!

I felt the worst that I've felt in like.. my entire life I think. (maybe minus this one time i had pneumonia) lol. If it hadn't been our first wedding anniversary and also dh's grandpa just passing and the family being so down and all, (and me being a stubborn horrible patient) I think we would have headed for hospital. Not been keeping down my vitamins last 2 nights even with food, and not been keeping down much food or water. I went with SIL this morning to get some funeral attire and I had to sit down because I almost fainted. Went home and took a nap and felt a little better, but got up to get ready for dinner and could hardly stand or hold my head up I was feeling so tired and weak and nauseated. I decided we should just go to dinner and so of course I went looking like crap lol, figured I need to just get out there and eat some good food and drink some ginger ale and lots of water and try to help the situation. Got so sick on the way that we almost turned around and went to hospital, but we made it to dinner and it definitely helped to fill up my belly, even if it was just a lame salad:haha: Thought I was better but got even sicker on the way home, probably from just being in the car, and I went home and slept for like 5 hours. Woke up and ate more and took vitamins and drank lots more water ...and kept it down!! and am feeling better this morning. I feel a little guilty for not just going to hospital because it was really bad at a few points, and I felt like I wasn't in control of the situation at all. Day or two in hospital with ivs, good meds, and rest would have probably done a lot of good, but things have improved.. and the funeral is mon, tues, wed.. and DH is one of the people that carries the casket so he has to be there for it all, and I am not going to stay in hospital alone and I dont want the family to take their focus off the funeral or have any more to worry about. Anyway all is well now, sorry for the long story, I just feel really overwhelmed now. SIL says everything "is just a normal part of pregnancy" so I always feel like even when I think im dieing now, "its probably normal". I never know whats normal, always end up asking you guys:dohh:

Anyway if it is this bad Monday(i guess technically today, although its only 3am here:dohh:) I'm going to call in and see if drs want me to come in for nausea meds and blood/urine test.. or if they just want me to admit to hospital to get everything under control. Really want to avoid this at all costs.. but I'm starting to feel like I'm not taking care of :baby:. :cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning everybody, DH dragged me off to bed last night, didn't get chance to say good night :blush: guess things are ok between us again :haha:

Pops, since how long have you had the pains? I was just thinking it could be the soy :shrug: x

PK, we have half term holidays, don't know how it works out for the kids out there, but there's usually a week off in between terms, and this is it. Then they get two weeks off over Easter. Glad DH is 'playing ball' :haha:

Hopes, If I was you I would see the doctor. I know you didn't want to take anything, but in my opinion, the situation is such that you could potentially do yourself more harm than good trying to avoid medical intervention. I'm not telling you what to do, but continuing to struggle on, not being able to eat a healthy and hydrated diet could put you and the baby at risk of dehydration, mineral imbalances, nutritional deficiancy for both you and the baby. From your symptoms and knowing how the last few months have been for you, I suspect you are reaching a point where you could become very unwell. Whilst its true that the baby will take what it needs before you, if you also run out of stores it will eventually go without also.......sorry if that sounds harsh honey, but I really think you would tell me the same if it was you listening to whats happening to me, and I care :hugs: I know you don't want to go into hospital, perhaps you could have some anti sickness meds, and rehydration drinks in the mean time to see if they help? x

Off for a bit to take my daughter for a show rehursal x


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

Poppy have the pains subsided?

Hopes, I agree you need to see the doctor, you sound very unwell and it's not a normal part especially now you are 13+ weeks. :hugs: hope you feel better.

Tink glad things are ok now between you and DH!

PK so happy DH is on board with everything! :thumbup: The holiday times are different in the UK kids get more time off during the year and only 6 weeks off over summer.

I'm off to get in the shower now. Need to get my butt in gear!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all..hows things?
hopes...agreed! i think you should at least speak to mw or gp...even with chloes morning sickness it was all over by 12 weeks....dont want you all yukky and dehydrated:hugs:

coral and tink...glad you girls had fun,thought the baby show would have been great, i read on here about it and they made it sound really good!:shrug:

pk..:yipee: for dh finally getting his head into TTC...:dust: :hugs:

poppy....hows things?:hugs: hope that annoying pain goes soon..maybe a good egg on its way,i had cysts on both my overies at one point and they hurt like a bitch, had me bent double sometimes,the docs kept saying it was ibs or something at first as my pains were very widespread over my tummy area...not nice but they must have gone now, i get no pains and sonographer said on my last scan,overies normal:shrug:..

asfm....not saying it too loudly but i feel good...SHhhh dont tell anyone,might tempt fate..:haha: been into town and back already...very unlike me, usually camped on sofa until at least lunch time!:haha:anyway time for a snack before lunch...ive started my healthier eating regieme now, rather than biscuits and cakes for snacks i try to eat healthier options...going ok over the last few days,maybe thats why i feel "good" :shrug: who knows, anyway FOOOOOOD time x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls so cold today her rain and freezing been the gym x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

af arrived for tunde girls...:cry:


----------



## coral11680

on no poor Tunde :( hope she is ok


----------



## pk2of8

good morning lovelies :hi: 

aw poor babyd :hugs: that's so hard. well we're here for her even when she's away :friends:

hopes, it could be the stress and anxiety with your dh's granddad passing that's compounding your symptoms, but in any case, if you can't hold down fluids at the least, then you should phone your doc and ask for the anti-nausea meds. the fact that you held down water (i think you said??) this morning is great, so they probably won't say go to the hospital in that case. but it might not hurt to call and see what they say in general. i'm sorry it didn't make for a good anniversary dinner sweetie :hugs: poor thing! my ms always got doubly worse when in the car! it was horrible, but i get motion sick normally anyway and have to be careful, so it was just magnified while i was preggo, and that continued through the whole pg. :shrug:

tink, glad to hear you and dh are back on good terms again :winkwink:

mc, so glad you're feeling better sweetie! hope it stays that way for you! :hugs:

morning coral and caz! :hugs:

well, kids want to go to the beach today! :happydance: so i think i'll oblige :haha: dh is at work tho, so he'll miss most of the day :-( ugh i don't feel like shaving tho...i just shaved saturday, so maybe nobody will notice. :haha: Good grief! the things we have to do just to go to the beach.... :wacko::dohh: it's still pretty windy and chilly at the beach, and the water is FREEZING, so i'm not planning on wearing a bathingsuit anyway. :haha: well, the doc office just called me to confirm my appt for tomorrow :happydance: i'm so excited and i really pray the doc listens to me and gets things started. it's a whole new doctor, so we'll see....otherwise, nothing new to report here today. still spotting today...blah. so tired of af :wacko:


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies! Sorry I haven't been on in a few days...didn't mean to worry anyone!

:hugs: to all you- it was nice to realize I have such caring friends on here.

So, I had my doc appt last week....weight is up to 12 lbs- ugh! But blood pressure is fine and doc wrote me a script for a Gestation diabetes test. I got it done Saturday, so should have my results by Wednesday. Keeping my fingers crossed that it comes back normal.

I hope everyone is doing well!
Poppy- sounds like you are right on top of O and BDing right on time - FX for you sweetie!
Coral and tink- glad you had a good time at the show- so awesome you can shop for girly stuff together!
Hopes- I agree- go to the docs hun! I am so sorry you feeling so yucky...maybe they can do something to help you out.
Babyd- sorry your temps dropped hun- still keeping my FX for you.
MC- :hi: glad you are feeling better and hope the bleeding and sickness fecked off for good!

Is Ladyb alright? I saw your posts but didn't see back to hers....I am thinking about her

Pk- so jealous of your weather right now! Cannot wait for spring....glad to here you and DH on the same page with TTC :)

To all the other ding dongs, :dust: and :hug:!


----------



## LEW32

Oh no, just saw your post MC, poor babyd....:hugs: to you hun!!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hopes feel better honey. I am so sorry for your loss. I know it's a tough time for dh, you and family. Sedning prayers of comfort. 

Pk I can feel you excitement through the screen. Can't wait to hear your updates about the visits

Poppy I hope you feel better. It might just be stronger ov pains that's it. I'm hoping it's a good sign. :)

Also (late, but) congrats to Korben. He's so gosh darn adorable .lol Let the exciting times begin! Lol


Mothercab! That's a nice looking lemon you got there. :) Glad you're feeling better. Alsob I can't wait to hear the sex of your baby. :)

Also, Coral and Phoebes nice bumps as well. Thanks for posting. Give me incentive. :)

Coral- your story about the baby name is sorta similar to something I went through but no where as offensive. That's just rude and shady. I had a special name I said I would always name a girl if I had it. My "best" friend got pregnant and names her baby the name. I asked her why she didn't it when she knew it has been my long term goal. She said "well you're not even pregnant yet. I'm using the name you'll just have to find another one." I couldn't believe it.

I was still going to use the name or a variation of it. Then I got over it. Hubby convinced that other names are just as good. Also we migh not have that sex anyway. But it was the principle. Why are people foul/ lame? 

Sorry for babydream. I hope she's taking in ok.


----------



## Regalpeas

Also ladies has anyone used dollar store OPKs? If so do you recommend? Also what about internet cheapies. A good trusted vendor/link is appreciated. :)

Also has anyone or your OH/Dh tried Maca vits? Any comments? 

I think that's it for now. :)


----------



## lupinerainbow

:wohoo: I have finally caught up on all the pages, took 20 minutes other day, 2 hours yesterday & an hour today- but I did it :happydance: Although I wont remember much :blush:
MC, Hopes, Coral & Pheobe (hope I didnt miss anyone)- Beautiful bumps :D So cute! And all very different :thumbup: :cloud9:
Poppy- Really shocked and sorry to hear about gage, really hope they find the person who did it, I agree with what the other ladies said lots and lots of :hugs: for you and gage :hugs: Also congrats on korben walking, thanks for sharing it with us its the cutest! :cloud9: 
Hopes- Really hope you are feeling better soon hun, think it good idea for you to at least ring hospital and explain and see what they advise you :hugs:
Jenny- Glad things are working out with your job and your taking ttc easy, its good to have a break :hugs: 
Tink & Coral- Nice to hear you had a good time at baby show even if it wasnt very good :thumbup:
Coral & MC & Tink- Thanks for the nit chat now Im itching :haha: Must be awful having it for that long especially with more than one head to treat!
PK- You are so lucky to live in Florida, totally jealous! Enjoy the weather and I wish I could get an annual pass for Disneyworld! You definitely have the best deal on places to live! :happydance: Goodluck with new doctor & a cycle without soy :thumbup:
China- Sorry you got your AF hun :wohoo: for being another soy buddy for the cycle :wohoo:
Pheobe- Sorry to hear your having such a rough time of it hun, really hope it passes soon :hugs: we are all here for you when you need to rant :hugs:
LEW- Hope you dont have GD hun, got my FXed for you! :hugs:
Regal- :wave: I use IC opks and I always get a + :thumbup:
Damita, Ladyb, Sleepingbubs & all other dingdongs who have posted while I was away (sorry but there was A LOT to remember :blush: ) :hugs: Hope you are all doing well!
AFM- Sorry I was away for so long caught that s&d bug thats going around :( but Im all good now :D and then my brother came down for a few days and then I was just catching up on all the posts :haha: Dexter is doing good, he drinking 3oz now and he still got thrush on his tongue but SIL keeps giving him his meds so hope it will clear up soon. His umbilical cord got infected but now it has fallen off and cream has cleared up infection, doc says he will be prone to getting all different things wrong with him because his waters were broken for over 48hrs I am now CD 11? I think, put my temps in yesterday if you want to look at my chart- CP is v high, med, med and got tons of EWCM (first time I have ever noticed it :wohoo:) but dont usually ovulate till CD 16 so will see if soy has altered it, I would have done opk today already but I got pot out and opk stick and then sat on toilet and went normally :dohh: :haha: Im such a moron! :rofl: So will have to wait a while now! I think thats all I cant really think of anything else :shrug: Hope you are all doing well though ladies :hugs: 

xxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all
thanx for the kind words to babydream, i shall pass on your well wishes..:hugs: she is dissapointed..:cry:
caught up on posts and cant remenmer a thing lol...so who-ever said glad bleeding gone etc, thank you to you all..:hugs:
ladyb also wondering where you are and how your doing, i saw you online yesterday,must be catching up on posts too :haha: also china...hows the temping going?? and damita...did you find BBT?...hows the nephew lupine?? ermmmmmmm..thats it for now brain fried.....:rofl:...oh yea phoebe!!! where is ya dum dum...all ok?? xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I have lost the plot :rofl: Tried to read messages but falling asleep here.......forgive me for not replying to all of you. So so tired today x

Send my hugs to babydream MC x


----------



## poppy666

Eveing Ding Dongs :flower:

Sorry been way too busy today to get online.
MC glad spotting has gone :hugs:
PK roll on that bfp now lady and great news your dh is onboard and ready to try anything even if its with medical intevention :happydance:
Hopes hope your ok sweetie.
Sorry babydream i was convinced you wouldnt be seeing af this cycle ((( huge hugs))) x

Bollox need to read back now :dohh:

That pain in my back did start when i took the first lot of Soy back in October and stayed with me off and on through my pregnancy till i mc'd... had the pain a bit last cycle around ov and LP stage then it subsided, only to come back other day. Sometimes its just a dull ache but other times its quite painful and hurts if i twist or turn in bed :shrug: pain just at the base of my back on the right so havnt a clue, but its ok today.

Just done an OPK and its going really light now so think today i ov'd.

Tink/Coral i got up 2hrs earlier this morning and stupidly got out of bed THEN took my temp :dohh: 36.3 so is it invalid?? Im a Tit head :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Hi Ladies,

Had a pretty boring day really, nothing exciting.

I too forgot everything thats been said :dohh:

Poppy just put the temp in anyway it prob wont make a huge difference. Just put in the time you took it.

RP your friend wasn't very nice taking the name you liked thats just not cool:nope:

MC glad bleedin has stopped honey:hugs:

PK have a nice time at the beach I'm so jealous!

Hi lupine sorry to hear you've been sick but glad you are feeling better now!

Lew, hopefully the results will be negative for GD hun :hugs:

Tink yesterday must have knackered you out, all that extra needless walking we did on the way in and out!:rofl:

Hi all other ding dongs :hi:


----------



## poppy666

Hi Coral thanks, just entered all the times so it dont mess my chart up... couldnt believe i just got out of bed without taking temp :haha:

Got the goods again earlier and no jabbing pains this time :happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

LR glad to hear your recovered from the S&D bug :kiss: aww Dexters a little piggy 3oz already :haha: Just tried looking at your chart but its not accessible? im just one day behind youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :tease:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hey Lupine could to see ya back! I'm glad you're feeling better. I think I'll try internet cheapies and steer clear of the dollar store. But the dollar store is so tempting. How can you beat one buck? Lol


To everyone else hope you're having great evenings.


----------



## lupinerainbow

i know :happydance: and you ov'd already so jealous! :haha: STUPID CHART! :growlmad: will try to sort it out tomorrow, going to bed now - night night :hugs:
RP- Why don't you get both just for one cycle, if dollar store ones work just the same as others then just use them from then on :shrug: 

xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

Well I'm fine everyone, thanks for the comments and wishes! Ate a lot today and didn't feel too sick. But of course I still am tired and weakish and kinda blah. And I slept the ENTIRE day.. on accident lol. Just woke up and it was dark out and snowy! I've been stuck in the house all day, they were calling for snow but we ended up with so much in so little time that the roads are the worst I've ever seen them. All the stores closed in the middle of the day, including DH's work, but he can't even make it home so he has to stay in some motel beside his work tonight and then just walk back over to his work in the morning to start a new day. Its supposed to be 40 tomorrow so hopefully things will melt and he will be able to get out of there. Then tomorrow evening is the funeral viewing and wednesday morning is the burial. So I wont be seeing much of him for the next 2 or 3 days. Horrible timing when I feel like crap :cry: We've never had to spend a night apart.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Ding Dongs!

Hopes, :hugs: honey, make sure you look after yourself honey. Glad your not feeling so sick now, and will be thinking of you over the next few days what with the funeral, snow and stuff. Its annoying how these things always happen just at the wrong time x


----------



## Hopes314

tink congrats on cantaloupe! mmm i have one in the fridge but im too lazy to cut it and all :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine, Lew, PK, Regal, MC, Pops, Coral and anyone else I didn't reply to yesterday :hugs: sorry I am having a vague few days :haha: trying to sort out bedroom to fit in cot and draws, my friend needs them out today so I got so much sorting and clearing to do. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I could eat a melon right now hopes :haha: send it over. Half way Whhoooooooooppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Hopes314

a guy i graduated high school with, his wife is 28 weeks pregnant and went into prelabor and was having contractions a couple days ago so they went into hospital to get the contractions stopped and all. i guess she is a couple centimeters dialated so they are keeping her still trying to stall things. they were thinking they were going to have to take the baby early because it was progressing so fast, so they gave her some steriod shots to help speed up babys lung development. now she cant breathe well because shes got too much amniotic fluid because the baby isnt swallowing? they said sometimes they remove the fluid when it causes a problem, but with baby trying to come early already, theyre pretty sure the fluid removal will put her back in labor. so theyre still in hospital. now what? everyone is starting to feel like theres no way out without baby coming so early? Very sad:nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That's sad Hopes, I have no other ideas what they could do either? I guess they are just hoping for more time, even another day would be good to give the steroid time to work. I can't really see how the situation could resolve itself, hope the baby will be ok. x


----------



## Hopes314

yep i hope so too. i always find baby/labor stories so interesting i thought id share. hes been texting me here and there updating things. of course ill keep them in my prayers. 7 months seems soo early..


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all..tired and achey today,need bed! no such luck!:growlmad:
hopes, ill be thinking of you over the next few days, hope the funeral goes as well as it can:hugs: hope your friends baby be ok too, 28 weeks is too soon!! ive heard of babies being ok when born that early though so FXd..
tink congrats on the canteloupe...wohoo...halfway home hunni!!...xxx
my head is killing!! kids hurt it! 2 kids for sale...£10 for the big girl and £5 for the little boy...NO refunds though!!! :haha: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

It does seem early doesn't it? But its nothing new, and loads of babies born that early are just fine after some care in SCBU. That doesn't make it any easier for the parents though, must be so worrying, emotional and stressful! Let us know how she gets on wont you? How's the snow now, does it look like its gonna clear today? x


----------



## Hopes314

yep will update you guys if i find anything out. well its still so dark here i cant tell much, its not that we have 293423 feet of snow or anything, its just we went from a rainy day with no snow, to suddenly 9 inches! weatherman didnt call for that and nobody was ready for it and it got to be a disaster so they just started closing roads. OH got the last room available in the little motel beside his work! Don't know what he would have done otherwise. Hopefully it will get warm enough that some snow will melt today, and hopefully plow trucks and salt will help out. I assume by the time hes ready to leave to come home around 4 or 430, things will be cleared out alright. Then the funeral is at 6.. I'm not sure if I should really attend or not.. I only really met his grandpa a couple times, and OH will be busy with the service so I'll likely stand off to the side alone somewhere. I seem to feel really faint when I stand for more than 15 minutes or so.. I don't knowww blah. I feel like I should be there though just because I married into the family and all and I should be there for all of them. Knowing me I will drag myself there and act like all is well.


----------



## mothercabbage

more :hugs: hopes
i gotta take meds for my head! ouch!!!!


----------



## Hopes314

hope your head feels better MC, i never got headaches before really until being pregnant? I also never got nosebleeds before either, but recently I've had several. Weirdd. Hows the lemon? Whats next on Friday.. is that an orange?


----------



## coral11680

morning girls :hi:

Congrats on your halfway cantaloupe Tink:happydance:

Hopes will be thinking of you over the next few days with funeral etc. Hope it all goes ok :hugs:

MC :rofl: I want to sell mine sometimes too :haha: 

Had a cup of coffee now need some hot tea and eggs on toast mmm I had them for dinner last night too :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, I have enough kids honey :haha: my daughter is sleeping over her friends, so it was just boys this morning. I was awoken to gun noises, dashing up and down the stairs, and screaming :haha: I'm so looking forward to another little girl, I'm outnumbered :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mmmmmmmmm egggggggsssssssssssss :rofl: (Homer moment) :rofl:

Hopes, might be a combination of your sickness and BP, it tends to drop quite a bit in the second tri. I personally think you need to stay in, eat up and look after yourself, but can understand why you would want to be there for the funeral. Plus I know your like me, and are a terrible patient :haha: x


----------



## Hopes314

i do have weird bp. its always on the low end, at my last appointment it was 92/55. thats pretty normal for me though. haha and yes tink we do seem to be poor patients. i generally dont drag myself in for extra appointments and such unless i feel like my health has really gotten out of my control and attention is really necessary.


you GUYS. now i want eggs :( this thread has been very eggy lately lol. but the chances of me actually cooking for just myself.. is almost nothing lol. if i lived alone i would probably eat nothing but frozen dinners out of convenience and laziness.


----------



## mothercabbage

jam on toast for me this morning.....no eggs!! i really did start a trend...:haha: i would scream the house down if awoken by gun noises!! id gag them and tie them to their beds!:rofl: im in a bitch of a mood today...i need some tlc but OH still in bed after a night shift, he been put back on days as of sunday...at least he be here in afternoons/dinner times..thats when i start fading to a weak blob....also got a mountain of washing to get through, after washing EVERYTHING after the "nit" episode i have a huge back log!:growlmad: ah well not doing much today a couple of washes n thats it im afraid...feel blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## Hopes314

toast sounds good too:dohh: and eggs. lol I think I'm going to cut the cantaloupe! The anticipation is killing me! It seems wrong to eat the fruits when we are always comparing them to babies lol. A few days ago I had a plum and I was like "hmm..." eyeing up the size and all. How gross, right?


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

Hope everyone is well :hugs: backache gone :happydance: temp shot up today and CP high up, CM dry so think im done for this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Hopes, I thought the same about the fruit and veg :haha: x

MC I did feel like tying them to the beds this morning :haha: I can't complain really, they all seem happy slobbing around at the mo, wonder how long till they are bored? I got a support belt off ebay, which arrived this morning. Princess either loves it or hates it, she wont stop kicking it :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Chart looking good Pops! Glad your pains gone :dust: on what looks to be your TWW x


----------



## poppy666

Lets see if i get another 16 day LP :happydance: didnt think that was possible but did last month x


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: for TWW...bfp here you come!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

981 hours to my gender scan! :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

yay for ov poppy! looks like you BD'd right on, too! :) fxxx


----------



## Hopes314

mc 981 hours actually sounds good, doesnt it? lol.. are you still thinking boy for yourself?


----------



## poppy666

No counting are you MC :haha: sending thingy off today too sweetie, going out in a bit x


----------



## mothercabbage

nope im thinking pink,even though "nub" looked :blue: to me..ill prob change my mind again 5365644 times before scan! :haha: i just wanna knoooooooooooooow...178 days until due day..:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> No counting are you MC :haha: sending thingy off today too sweetie, going out in a bit x

you are a superstar and i looooove you millions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::hugs::kiss::hugs::happydance:
:thumbup::flower::kiss:


----------



## Damita

Yay for TWW, my cycle has gone crazy again, failed my driving test for the second time today but now the pressure is off I should ovulate today.. hopefully..


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: damita but like a few said on Fb, 3rd time lucky :flower:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> :hugs: damita but like a few said on Fb, 3rd time lucky :flower:

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh hugs Damita :hugs: i only passed on my 3rd go.. get right back in for it x

Love you toooooooooooooooooooooooo MC ya nutter :haha::kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

hopefully ov is coming damita! your chart is wild this cycle isnt it!?


----------



## phoebe

Hello lovelies xxx hope all is well with u all. Soz i've not around for last few days. Been busy and have been in a hell of a lot of pain with my back,hips and tum, so been finding it difficult to sit at computer desk for long. I hope u are all well, will have to read back and see what i have missed xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

maybe the stress of driving test,stalling Ov:shrug: hope the egg comes soon!! x


----------



## Hopes314

pheebyweeby hope you feel better, hopefully you find a good safe way to relieve the pain, yuck!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: phoebe...hope your well,get your self a lap top and sit on sofa!!! thats what i do, i make the others sit at the pc to go on internet :haha: selfish i know but i dont care!!! lololololollolo


----------



## poppy666

Get well soon Phoebe and yes get a laptop easier and more comfortable :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Thanks chicks, That sounds like a cunning plan Cabs may just have to invest in a lappy lol. Glad ur bleeding has stopped and ur better xxx:hugs:

Hopes i am really sorry about ur O/h grandad hun and that ur anniversary was a wash out. Just think at ur next 1 there will 3 of u celebrating it xxx:hugs:

Pops fxd for the big eggy coming xx and hugs for u and Gage, i hope he is coping alright now xxx:hugs:

Damita better luck for ur next driving test:thumbup: and fxd for a big eggy in the near future xxx:hugs:

Congrats Tink on ur baby canteloupe:happydance: xxx:hugs:

Hola Coralista hope all is well with u lovely xxx:hugs:

Hi Jenny glad to hear ur staying on at the ward fxd u get that post in april xxx:hugs:

Big fat hugs for Babyd. Cabs please give her my love wont u xxx

All others that i have missed Howdy all:howdy::howdy: hope all is well with u all xxx
Not much to report from planet zanussi with me, except that i am getting kicked to buggery:haha: which is prob why i hurt/ache so much. But last nite i could actually see the little bumps coming thru:cloud9: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i passed on well wishes to babydream from you all...she be ok...back home on saturday so straight back to :sex: for her...:thumbup:
im hungry now....what to eat that is the question!! hmmmmmm......steak pie in the fridge...beans in cupboard.....thats a plan!


----------



## Hopes314

steak PIE!?

EDIT-ok i just googled pictures of steak pie. It literally came up as a pie filled with dark meat! Is that what you mean? Our differences in foods are so interesting I think :) We do have things here we call them "pot pie" and its like a pie crust filled with gravy and veggies and a little bit of usually chicken. Maybe similar


----------



## mothercabbage

i love pie, i need pie........Mmmmmmmmmmmm...you do know what pie is hopes?:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

pie...Mmmmmm
 



Attached Files:







imagespie.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Hopes314

hehe i just never heard of "steak pie" but mm it looks good!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh Phoebe, I feel your pain honey. I never sit at the PC, I am always laying down propped up with pillows on laptop which is how I spend most of the day :rofl: I got a nexcare support belt today, won it on ebay for £10. Maybe worth investing in something if your suffering? I know a certain amount of back ache and discomfort is normal but its still pretty rotten eh? :hugs: Oh and you can use Deepfreeze on your back (not deep heat which isn't proven to 100% safe yet) I also have a wheat pack I microwave to put on it. I have also heard sitting on them birthing balls really help?

Just shows ya, after putting this belt on my bump is tiny :haha: see the majority is relaxed muscle :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Steak pie is very British I guess hopes, but its also very yummy. 

Coral..........I want that pie n mash now :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

i love birthing balls!!!! im getting on connors space hopper:haha: in early labour!! it really got things moving again when connors labour stopped almost!!!


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> maybe the stress of driving test,stalling Ov:shrug: hope the egg comes soon!! x

That's what I think, better get :sex: tonight :winkwink:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita, sorry to hear about your driving test, but like the others said. Rebook straight away! loads of people pass third time, I'm sure youll breeze through it! x


----------



## mothercabbage

you dont have steak/chicken pies over there?? i could never live there...i neeeeeeed pies!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

yep get to it damita!!:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

tip of the day...DO NOT GOOGLE PIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now im ravenous!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC I might have to dig mine out later :haha: Oh we saw these funny little hopper things at the baby show, little animals :haha: looked exhausting, but the toddler we saw on one seemed to like it :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I just remebered DH got some pies in for our dinner tonight, which is lucky, since you have made me want them MC mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mothercabbage

i started another trend then?!:haha: what pies you got?...steak n onion here! mmmmmmmm with a tin of baked beans on top...yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmy


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

look at this link then tink...wow....:rofl: https://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=...=1&q=mr+kipling&aq=0&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=mr+kipli


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: caz...we on a pie fest here!:haha: hows you?


----------



## phoebe

I've got 1 of those belts Tink, but where oh where the blooming heck is it?!?! Well thats me on a mission now, maybe i'll try calling it to see if that helps :haha:
I got roast pork for tonight, with loadsa crackling :happydance::munch::munch::happydance: have just cooked it now ready to take the crackling off and roast up!! woohoo!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I don't know what type of pie MC, he didn't tell me but any pie will do :haha:

Oooooooooooooooh Kippling cakes........mmmmmmmm Cake............lol I could og for a cherry bakewell right now :haha: I think I'll have to get a ASDA order done today, Pie, beans, eggs, and cakes :haha:

Phoebe, mines really helping today......:rofl: @ you calling it :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: 'og for' :haha: what on earth did I mean by that :rofl: Tinks away with the fairys today


----------



## Hopes314

ok we have this. its called chicken pot pie. its like veggies and potatoes and stuff with chicken. seems similar.
 



Attached Files:







images-1.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Hopes314

well heres the update on my friend's baby- they stopped all the contractions and she is still only a few centimeters dialated, so they are sending them home "for a short while". shes still really uncomfortable because of the fluid and the baby still isnt swallowing, so i guess the drs said she will likely be back in the hospital in preterm labor again in no more than days. i guess they will just keep trying to hold off on delivering the baby as many days as possible. i know its still a crucial point in development of lungs and all, so a few days will probably make a big difference.


----------



## PJ32

hi hopes :wave:


----------



## Hopes314

hi pj! looks like you're about to ov? :sex::sex::sex:


----------



## PJ32

Hi Hopes

I think I may have done already, not sure I keep getting strong OPKs 4 days in a run, think I am almost there. :sex: is on the cards tonight just in case

Hows things with you?


----------



## Hopes314

things are ok. yucky weather and all is no good though. so tired of the snow!


----------



## PJ32

:cold: oooooh snow, nice for the first couple of days then just plain annoying. 

the weather here is lovely, but will be unbareable in a couple of months so making the most of it now. Things will warm up for you soon, and spring will be in the air. I miss seasons, we dont get them here, just hot or bloody hot.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PJ! Hey honey :wave: Nice to see you :hugs: sounds like another :sex: tonight will seal the deal :happydance: :dust: for your O x

My word, I am still sorting my bedroom.........I didn't realise how much 'stuff' I had.......I think I have enough hair and body products to last a life time :haha: I haven't even started on the clothes, I know I'll have several more black sacks full of toot by the time I'm finished. 

Hopes, yes that's a pie, we have all sorts of variety's. Usually consisting of some sort of meat and/or veg, and gravy. We even have shops, traditionally in the East end of London, serving various varieties of Pie and Mashed potoato. Mmmmmmmmmmm

Coral, really should have got that pie n mash at the excell :haha: I have been thinking about it all week! x


----------



## PJ32

Hi Tink

Hope you are well and little tink is too :flower:

Thanks my lovely, just gotta keep going like :bunny: this month I think.

Talking about pies, I made a meat and potato one last night. It was yummy! Pies are hard to come by so have to make me own, bit of a treat and was lovely num num :blush:


----------



## poppy666

You lot going on about pie's ive been Asda to get everything to make Cheese&Onion pie for tea :haha:

It took me an hour before i could even go out because i couldnt find my flipping car keys, gave up and changed korben only to find them in his nappy bag :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

My OPK for today x
 



Attached Files:







tue opk 001.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## PJ32

OPK looks fab missus! 

mmmmm cheese and onion pie. 

Bless his little cotton socks, DD did that with my purse once, cancelled all my cards to find it a few weeks later in her toybox.

EDIT: read that wrong, I think, did you leave them in the nappy bag? 

My OV brain is as bad as Preggo brain sorry chick blaming Korben now hes mobile haha


----------



## poppy666

Nooooooooooo dont want my opk going back darker ive had that one :haha: it should be going lighter like yesterdays :nope: lol.

Yes my eldest once put my friends house keys down his nappy and they was going on holiday that evening so they had to change all the locks cos we didnt find them till we picked Rhys up at teatime pmsl...

Things kids do x


----------



## PJ32

sorry hun, it is definately not going in the right direction :nope: will take a look at your chart hang on a sec....................


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi ding dongs. Having a really shitty day. It started with unexpected weather and then went down hill from there. Now I'm trying hard to get back on track. Hope everyone's doing better than me.


Poppy what brand opk's do you use? I see two lines. That's got to be a good sign. :)


----------



## PJ32

mmmmmm..... not sure why its going up chick. maybe we should stop i think i read somewhere that you should stop after the first positive. Its all so confusing :hissy:


----------



## poppy666

Nothing seems to be going in the right direction with me lately pfft


----------



## poppy666

PJ32 said:


> mmmmmm..... not sure why its going up chick. maybe we should stop i think i read somewhere that you should stop after the first positive. Its all so confusing :hissy:

Yes will stop but dtd tonight just in case x


----------



## PJ32

Hi regal :wave:

sorry your having a bad day :hug:


----------



## poppy666

RP these are Tesco's own brand but got my positive Saturday.. need to stop poas :haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

Oh so it's not a good sign...sorry Poppy

Hopes tell me about it! And I once loved the snow as a child. This winter has ruined that for sure
Our darn groundhog said spring was coming! Bahumbug! Lol


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmm..... not sure why its going up chick. maybe we should stop i think i read somewhere that you should stop after the first positive. Its all so confusing :hissy:
> 
> Yes will stop but dtd tonight just in case xClick to expand...

think I will stop too. At least you will get the goods tonight, my OH has crashed out on the sofa booooooooooo. not looking promising. never mind, will make him suffer hahahaha.

Right its nearly 9 o'clock here best get on and do the pots then an early night seeing as I will get the whole bed to myself tonight :happydance:

Have a lovely evening ladies night night :wave:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy have you tried the other opk, the one with i think the pink handle you were using previously? did you ever get a real positive on one of those? just asking because maybe you have high levels of LH in general right now, causing you to get a bunch of positives (certain opk brands i get random positives throughout my cycle for no reason just because they are too sensitive!) anyway not to complicate things but if i were you i think id opk until i saw a beauuuutiful temp shift, just because you never know what your silly cycle might do for you this time! Hopefully your higher temp today is the beginning of the temp spike meaning you already ov'd but id not make the decision for sure for a couple days. fx its over though because you seemed to have lovely BD timing


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi and night PJ lol. 9pm? Late morning here for me. Enjoy your rest. :)


----------



## Hopes314

regal where are you from? just curious because of weather :)


----------



## poppy666

Night PJ enjoy rest of your evening :hugs:

RP sorry you had a shitty day sweetie :kiss:

Hopes ive run out of the others, but below is my saturday positives :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







opk saturday 004.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hopes314

then you better stay away from those opks poppy! you're gonna cause yourself a lot of stress lol. ugh.. is it weird i have the urge to poas!? lol


----------



## poppy666

Go poas Hopes i wont tell anyone but if you get a positive i suggest you get some :sex: in and catch that eggy :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy i WISH i had a reason to make OH :sex::sex::sex::sex:


He is terrified that he is going to hurt the baby.:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

If i ever get my BFP OHs testicles will be dragging along the floor cos im not doing any of that pmsl x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, I echo hopes advice, keep getting the goods till you are sure you have O'd. Mmmmmm more pie......I think we have chick n veg, waiting for DH to get em out! Loving the keys in nappy story :haha: x

Regal :hugs: honey x


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Can't you just jump him hopes? :haha: awwwww, its safe as long as you have no bleeding. I have been 'at it' since day one :rofl: DH was a bit concerned at first but I won him over :haha: I wasn't to bothered at first, but my hormones are doing funny things these days so I'm glad he's co-operating. Like waking in the night to unexpected 'feelings' :rofl: like a teenage boy having a wet dream :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

the baby shower stuff SIL ordered for me came today

little cups and plates and napkins and invites and decorations.. all winnie the pooh!

almost made me cry when i opened it:cry: is this really happening!!?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I've heard this is 'normal' before you all start laughing at me and think I'm a nymphomaniac :haha: you can laugh with me though :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwwww cute hopes! Yes my dear, you wait till they hand you the baby! Its a surreal experience I can tell you. When are you having your shower? x


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Can't you just jump him hopes? :haha: awwwww, its safe as long as you have no bleeding. I have been 'at it' since day one :rofl: DH was a bit concerned at first but I won him over :haha: I wasn't to bothered at first, but my hormones are doing funny things these days so I'm glad he's co-operating. Like waking in the night to unexpected 'feelings' :rofl: like a teenage boy having a wet dream :rofl:

tink i often wake up in the middle of the night feeling the same way! OH sleeps like a rock most of the time, but sometimes when i can't contain myself i'll climb all over him or grab parts and such in attempt to wake him up somewhat pleasantly. a few days ago he rolls over, eyes still closed, and mumbles "stop molesting me" hahaahh:dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: I hear ya hopes, its gonna get worse you know, these hormones go stupid in the second tri, you'll be waking up screaming :rofl: x


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awwwwwww cute hopes! Yes my dear, you wait till they hand you the baby! Its a surreal experience I can tell you. When are you having your shower? x

SIL thinks baby shower should be end of June, since due date is Aug 25th. She seems really convinced that baby is going to come early. I think its because she just had a baby 8 months ago, and he came at 36 weeks. So I feel like she has that in her head lol. Either way, better to have the baby shower a little early than too late I guess. Would be rough to end up having the baby BEFORE the baby shower lol.

And tink, i feel like when they hand me the baby I will be thinking "is this... for ME?:shock:"


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Awwwwwww cute hopes! Yes my dear, you wait till they hand you the baby! Its a surreal experience I can tell you. When are you having your shower? x
> 
> SIL thinks baby shower should be end of June, since due date is Aug 25th. She seems really convinced that baby is going to come early. I think its because she just had a baby 8 months ago, and he came at 36 weeks. So I feel like she has that in her head lol. Either way, better to have the baby shower a little early than too late I guess. Would be rough to end up having the baby BEFORE the baby shower lol.
> 
> And tink, i feel like when they hand me the baby I will be thinking "is this... for ME?:shock:"Click to expand...

Ooh exciting! And also practical. That way you also have time to get any other bits you wanted for the baby that you don't get as gifts :) :haha: @ your shocked face :shock: :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Tinky's a nympho:rofl::rofl::rofl: Good on yer lovely xxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

My Ovulation Chart 
Can you see this chart, needs updating but just checking if this link works? My temps are pretty hectic :/ do they look normal pre ov temps? 

xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Lupes xx
Yes i can see ur chart hun, So that works. As for understanding it, i dont have a scooby sorry:dohh: It all looks greek to me, but then again i am dum dum:dohh: xx


----------



## Hopes314

lupine- they look pretty normal for pre-ov. the temp on CD9 might be a little high but temps are never perfect so that stuff happens.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes Lupine, I can see it. And yes they look fine. Usually they even out a bit one your chart gets 'bigger' if you get me, mine always looked like that. How's you? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Did you find your belt Phoebe? x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Did you find your belt Phoebe? x

Indeed i did BLISS!!! so much better now thanking u muchly xxx :thumbup::thumbup: I had to relent and have a cocodamol sun and last nite, was in agonys with the pain:nope:


----------



## mothercabbage

gooooooooood evening all....hows things?
i still have a sore head...and an 11 year old who thinks jls sound better full blast!!!!!!!!


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> gooooooooood evening all....hows things?
> i still have a sore head...and an 11 year old who thinks jls sound better full blast!!!!!!!!

Ouch!!! my poor dum dum :flower: big hugs xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

yes ouch....had meds, they not helped but ill be ok...hows the belt? working a treat!? xx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Belts working well thanks hun lots better than b4 but i also have a thumping headache too. Methinks it must scoff time soon :haha:xx Hope ur headache goes soon, its such a bummer having a bad head xxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good, well if its any consolation I've had to take 2 doses a day since 2 weeks ago. If I don't I'm no use to anyone, it will be ok honey :hugs: x

I have just had my pie :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, I can't think of much worse than JLS with the volume turned up....... I think its because DH's ex keeps using the maintenance money he gives her to pay for JLS tickets....

Can you get an early night? x


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Tink, I know u have said its safe, but i am always reluctant to have anything ( crap patient syndrome hehehehe). but i did succomb and bought some at the 8mg dose from chemist today. As in the long term climbing the walls is no good to either mum or :baby: is it really. But that said, have had contact with a cpn and dr today, who think i should up my a-depressants.................PFFT!!! Oh well thats another story for another day lol :haha::wacko:
Right my lovelies its tea time now so i shall bid u all sayonara. Take care and be good:winkwink: Catch u all latersxxx
Big hugs n loves to u all xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Aww hun :hugs: talk about it another time then (and do, cause as you know, I like to help :haha: I'm like an asda 'here to help' lady, bout all I'm good for sat on this giant ass of mine :haha:) x


----------



## poppy666

Night Phoebe :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey ladies, sorry for popping on then off :blush: thank you for your replies :D spent whole day looking round estate agents and viewed a house which could work but none of us were overly ecstatic about it so we gonna keep looking. Then spent rest of day on internet looking for places :wacko: I am really tired! Off to essex again tomorrow in van again so a lovely uncomfy drive :wacko: and got to get up at 5 :(
OPK today is lighter than last few- I usually have a 3 day surge last cycle was only a day, do you think it could have got shorter and I have missed it?
Night pheebs :hugs:
:wave: other ladies :wave:

xxxxxx


----------



## Regalpeas

Okay so I'm reading through the thread and I see stuff about crazy bitches, Annie and all this other stuff. I'm thinking "what the heck is going on". Then I finally looked up and I was somewhere in Nov 2010 thread. hahahahhaah:rofl:

Finally, I made my way through to today. I'm laughing even harder. You ladies really brighten up my day.:flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Regal, that was only a couple of weeks back, was pretty crazy :rofl: 

Lupine, did you BD in case? x

Well after a day sorting my room I conclude I have way too many clothes and nothing to wear :haha: well nothing that doesn't have a 'maternity' label or is in size 20 or so :haha: Oh well, least baby is growing well and I have some ample fat stores to feed it with eh? enough fat stores to feed a creche, with whopping great Bazookas to match :haha: Oh well, I'm seriously gonna diet after I pop this chick out. 

Nunnites Ding Dongs, hope you have all had a good day. BTW Pops, still been thinking of Gage, must be still feeling raw in your house :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

We talked for about 10 minutes about it and had a cuddle, he just wants to put it to the back of his mind and try forget about it.. we will see if he can, but thanks Tink and sweet dreams :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Night Tink. Yeah quite a laugh. lol

Hope all is well Poppy.


----------



## Regalpeas

Night Tink. Yeah quite a laugh. lol

Hope all is well Poppy.


----------



## Regalpeas

Yeah quite a laugh. Night Tink. lol

Hope all is well Poppy.


----------



## poppy666

Ok did i just read mulitple posts the same RP :haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

Lol what the heck? How do I delete.


----------



## poppy666

You cant 

You cant 

You cant 

You cant 

You cant 

You cant 

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Regalpeas

AHA one of the posts is not the same. Can ya guess which one.:haha:


----------



## poppy666

last one lol


----------



## Regalpeas

:rofl:


----------



## Regalpeas

That's bizarre :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Gosh my eye's are stinging im that tired pfft need sleep i think :sleep: Im off in a minute so night ladies :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls, 

sorry I haven't been on today, had a busy day entertaining the kids, cleaning and tidying up. Then DH wanted to go to B&Q after work to buy paint to paint the living room. We did that and just finished painting. Still need to gloss the skirting boards etc but do that another day. I'm pooped!:haha: mmmmmm pie and mash sounds good Tink.
I had roast chicken, new potatoes and broccoli for dinner, and a cherry brandy ice lolly for dessert :)

I skimmed through todays posts but have forgot most of it :dohh: I'll be back tomorrow when I'm not so tired, nunnites for now :hi:


----------



## Regalpeas

night Poppy & Coral! :)


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi ladies!!

Thank you Cabs, Poppy, Tink, Coral and PK for your concern after my last post and those of you that asked after me... :hugs: I'm still having the 'tightness' that seems to be there all the time but feel it more pronounced when I'm standing or walking. It's a strange feeling as if the front bottom portion of my stomach wants to fall out of my body - it feels that heavy and very tight to the touch. Did read up about Braxton hicks like some of you said, and on-call doc said it might be those too, but haven't been able to make contact with my regular doc yet. So just going with it and praying it's not a bad sign... was crying the other day when I posted from my phone cos I had just been reading some sad stories on second tri where women had similar sensations and it did not end well :cry: How I'd love a visit with doc and a bonus u/s to reassure me everything's going well! But not until March 8.... booo hoooo!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Lady B!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Only caught back on all the posts... 

Poppy... my heart goes out to Gage... makes me sad that such monsters exist who prey on innocent young kids :cry: Please give him a :hug: from me; wishing him healing and the strength to process the incident and see that it's not his fault what happened to him.. and hugs to you and the rest of your family...
Also big :kiss: to korben for his first steps!! He's so cute with his babbling and all!! :)


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi Regal! :hi: I see you have been reading back to see how Team Ding Dong got so crazy in your absence! :wink:


----------



## Regalpeas

lol. Yeah that was definitely an accident but it was funny. Glad to see you on.

Poppy, I did not see what happened to Gage, but it doesn't sound good. I hope all is well with your family.


----------



## pk2of8

Hi ladies :hi:

i think pretty much everybody has gone off to bed...getting late here too, but i wanted to pop on to fill everybody in about what happened at my doc appt today!

firstly tho...i miss you all and glad to see everybody is going along nicely, all things considered. :kiss: funny we all have "preggo brain" today/tonight. i'm so tired i can't remember what all i read either :wacko::dohh: in any case, my love is with all of you girls! :kiss:

so, i nearly didn't get to see the doc today b/c it was such a terribly long wait to get it and i had to leave for my other job that i do on tues/thurs nights. but finally got it, talked it over with the nurse first, then saw the doc. she ended up doing a brief physical exam b/c of the symptoms i gave her. she's ordered a full battery of tests/bloodwork to rule out any hormonal and/or reproductive issues with me that could be preventing pg. :happydance: i haven't been happier for something like this in a long time! yay! i have the order for bloodwork, so i just have to call the lab to set it up. she's testing for EVERYTHING! FSH, LH, estradiol, progesterone, thyroid, also for prolactin (b/c ... :blush: sorry tmi... i have 'discharge' from my breasts that looks like colustrum, the pre-milk you get after you give birth...should not have that...). of course we'll do "day 21" levels although it will have to be a week after i ov, of course, and whatever else. the point is, she's doing a full work up on me. SOOOOOOOO happy me. :yipee::yipee: i go back next wed for ultrasound of my uterus/ovaries. i should be right at ov for that, so the doc should get some good info from that. she MAY do a dye test to check my fallopian tubes for blockages, but that only if the other tests come back showing issues. she's holding off on that one b/c it's more expensive to do. oh and she wants to do a "post-coital" exam...meaning right around ov, dh and i :sex: and go to the office within an hour or two for the doc to do an exam/swab and then check how dh's :spermy: are moving along within my cm...that checks for compatibility. BUT for that test, we will wait til next cycle if no bfp this time b/c of the sickness/fever dh just had. fever probably killed many of his spermies for right now :sad1:, so she wants to give him time to recover. as for dh, obviously, as a gyn, she doesn't handle that part, but she gave me recommendation for urologist for dh to see, so i will call tomorrow to set up appt for dh. :happydance: all in all, very successful appt!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: so happy, we're finally going to get somewhere!!! i feel it!!! :happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee:

on another note, dh and i had decided to turn down the job offer, only to end up saying we will do it :dohh: we don't want to...for us to realize that even with the money offer we were still uncommitted b/c of all the other issues really opened our eyes about working there. BUT the clinical program director there is a good friend of my dh, and last night he basically just told dh he needs help, so we caved and agreed to do it. :wacko: ugh. it's going to be torturous, and i'm already exhausted, so i have no idea how much moreso i'm going to be with this. i have to do it every saturday until dh's licensure comes through. at that point, dh and i will either switch saturdays, or we'll split the caseload and go each saturday together for half the time. either way, i told dh i won't do this long term. it's the same company i just quit from, and you girls know how those people treated me. it's a different department, but i worked in this department before too, and it was no better, so we'll see. i'm really not looking forward to it AT ALL, except that it will give us some extra money for our disney tickets and for ttc expenses. 

so that's that. sorry i've rambled on again girls... i hope i'll get a chance to get on again before the weekend. if not, muchos besos y abrazos (kisses and hugs) for all of you!!! :hug::kiss::hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning!

ladyb, glad to see you honey, was wondering how you were doing. I'm sorry your still experiencing worrying symptoms, but in actual fact the sensation your now describing sounds less worrying. If its worse on movement and is more like a constant tight ache, Its much more likey to be 'growing pains' I call them that but the correct term is 'round ligament pain'. Apart from this you also need to remember all your organs are being pushed away and your hip ligaments are relaxing and giving way to your growing baby. This can be pretty uncomfortable. BUT Its still important to take any sort of stomach pain seriously though, I wasn't too sure by your post if you have seen the doctor? you said you spoke to him. Anyhow, I hope the pain eases for you :hugs: x

PK, was wondering how you got on, was thinking of you! Great news, this doc sounds great! So pleased your getting things moving :happydance: x

Coral, ditto, I'm sorting my house out this week. x


----------



## coral11680

Morning Girls,

Hi Regal glad you are back frequently with us again:happydance:

Hi Ladyb try not to worry hun like Tink said sometimes we get aches and pains as everything is stretching, but if it gets really painful get to the docs asap. Just call and say u need an appointment, dont except no :hugs: March 8th will be here soon and you will be able to see the baby happily moving around, you are finding out the sex aren't you>?:haha:

PK so happy things are moving for you and DH. :happydance: Sorry you need to go back to that workplace which was not so pleasant for you to work in. But at least the extra money will be good :hugs:

Tink I have no motivation at the moment! DH is at work now til Sunday. It was such a nightmare painting last night as Chloe and Ryan wanted to help but you know i dont need paint everywhere!!! It was a constant battle. We are going to paint their rooms but I will wait til next week when they are back to school will be much more relaxed abd DH is off Monday and Tuesday. 

Another miserable rainy day yuck!


----------



## Damita

Yay Pk :dance:


----------



## poppy666

Morning everyone :hugs:

LB :hug: Try not to go into 2nd Tri reading the sad stories sweetie it will drive you insane and paranoid, March isnt far now and as long as you feel :baby: wriggling around he/she is happy. You will know if something is seriously wrong 'mothers instinct' so hang in there :hugs:

PK woohooo finally :test:s you waited so long im so glad everything is moving now for you n DH :happydance::happydance:

Morning ding dongs hope your all well, im not even awake yet sat here with my :coffee: korben just had his Ready Brek now making a mess x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Coral, It occurred to me, why I'm trying to have a big sort out while the kids are here? I know what you mean about when kids 'help' with painting. They mean well but its pretty stressful :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Popsy x


----------



## poppy666

Morning Tink how you feeling today? My temp shot up again this morning didnt think it was going to stop lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooh that is quite a jump Pops! :happydance: all looking good for being post O. Yes I'm good, I'm similar to you, not really awake yet :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah hoping it says CD10 for ov for me to even stand a chance this cycle, but only dtd twice and didnt really feel ovulating just odd cramp thats it pfft.

Put korbens cot down last night n washed all his bedding n bumper etc.. fx it gets used again lol im being really negative arnt i :dohh:

Need another coffee i think, went to bed early last night n im still tired


----------



## coral11680

morning Tink, pops, damita :hi:

Poppy woohoo looks like you def O'ed Sun or Mon:happydance: perfect Bd timing:thumbup:

Tink yeah they mean well, but drive me mad! lol Chloe kept trying to get Ryan to bed and sneaking down to help:haha: I found some cute baby girl bedding for the cot and might try to do the girls room around that theme
what do you think
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...ng-Ranges/Sweetie-Pie-CotCotbed-Quilt(0080629)


----------



## poppy666

Coral link dont work sweetie x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

This one Coral, oh that's gorgeous!!!!!!!! I want :) Yes thinking about what to do, and that's perfect. Didn't spot that range. Does this link work, and is that what you mean? xhttps://www.toysrus.co.uk/index.jsf;jsessionid=811A70406097FA50703FA44BD52F2395.app28?fh_eds=%EF%BF%BD&fh_search=sweetie+pie&fh_view_size=10&fh_start_index=0&fh_location=//trus/en_GB/categories%3C{trus_trus}/itemtype%3dproduct&omitxmldecl=yes


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, yeah I think CD10's looking good for O, you have it covered I'm sure! When you gonna try Korben in his Cot? I remember all that with my first, it's so blooming hard, I can understand why your not holding out a lot of hope :haha: I guess you just gotta remember it will only get harder the longer you leave it, you gotta decide what you want, and stick with it........easier said than done though eh? :hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all.....:sleep: <-----mothercabs...im tired and head still killing...is it ok to keep taking paracetamol..i take one then 4 hours later headache comes back and i need another...it hurts to look at light...im assuming its a hormonal thing?
anyway....hope your all well...liking the temp poppy,looks like Bding was right on cue!:happydance: i love readybrek...i gotta get some today now! :haha:..coral,tink,damita..:wave: xx


----------



## coral11680

yes tink thats it it's lovely isnt it!!! we can have matching nursery/girls room! lol Chloe likes the colours so a pale sage green and pale pink me thinks?

Poppy of course Korbens cot will be used again, where is he now then?

morning mrs cabbage :hi: i think paracetamol is fine hun i take it wheh i get a headache


----------



## coral11680

i might even get the moses basket too, i dont usually like pink moses baskets but this one looks cute, hope its nice IRL


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes, keep taking the paracetamol MC. You sure your not getting dehydrated? Try guzzling, might help. Unfortunately headaches can be pretty rotton in pregnancy, just when you can't take a lot for it eh? Your right, could well be hormonal, especially if you have no temp etc. I suppose saying have a nice relaxing quiet day is a joke with it being half term right? :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops: Oh blimy, I just read your post about Korbens cot again, I thought you meant you were sleep training again :rofl: Ok, I'm slllllloooooooooooooooooow today. Of course your gonna be preggo again, and soon I suspect :happydance: x

Coral, I like the basket too, but just been givien a swinging crib with bedding :happydance: Same here, Jessica likes it too so that's another problem solved! Thanks, gonna hop into toys r us when I'm next lakey way and see if its as cute in real life as it looks online x


----------



## coral11680

yeah hopefully they have it in the shop to look at, now I know what colour to paint the room. Thats a result getting the swinging crib and bedding :thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

Hellooooooooooooo:hi::hi::hi::hi:xxxxx
How are we all today mostly?? Hope all is well xxx

PK that is fabulous news yay!!!:yipee::yipee: At last u and o/h are getting the full help u need brilliant xxx

Regal glad u come on more often now and that u caught up with all the doings on here lol. like eastenders but better eh:haha::rofl: xxx

Ladyb, i echo the other girls words, please dont stress urself, it really does sound like things shifting around to make room for :baby: hugs xxx

Cabs sorry u still got a fat/bad head, it does sound pretty much hormonal, been having similar headaches too, where it contantly hangs around hugs xxx

Dr Tink aka ASDA lady thanks for ur offer of help, muchos gracias. And i doubt very much u have a large ass. Wanna see a large butt? do ya do ya huh huh!!!:rofl::rofl: good to see ur getting gazongas like me now hehehe:holly: xxx

Pops all looking good with the temps hun. Hugs for u and family. HMMM ready brek:munch::munch: xxx

Coral take it easy madam with all this redecorating, ur wear urself out:jo::jo:hugs xxx

Errrmmmmmmmmmm brain freeze is kicking in now, who have i missed?? Hopefully no one, ah yes Hi Damita loved ur cat tales on fb v.funny bless em xxx hugs xxx

Well hope all is well with u guys, i'm just gonna get me a cuppa and a hot cross bun yummy nom nom xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Pops, yeah I think CD10's looking good for O, you have it covered I'm sure! When you gonna try Korben in his Cot? I remember all that with my first, it's so blooming hard, I can understand why your not holding out a lot of hope :haha: I guess you just gotta remember it will only get harder the longer you leave it, you gotta decide what you want, and stick with it........easier said than done though eh? :hugs: x

Tink he not in cot now we bought him a bed lol much better, just need another house cos he's in our room x


----------



## Hopes314

juuust woke up. slept til 6am this time!! progress. 

was having dreams about mcdonald's breakfast:dohh: i dont usually eat that stuff buuuut.. since OH doesnt get up til 8 this morning maybe we will go out for a trip to eat s**t food. thats what we call it, eating out fast food like that lol.

coral saw the link for the bedding, how adorable!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Today I am mostly eating apples :rofl: Howdy Dum Dum :hugs: Yes my bum is FAT, its bustin outta everything, i had to pack my pre pregnancy knickers away yesterday, they are like half the size of my bottom :rofl: Gonna get these bazokas measured, I'm busting out of my bras again. Hope your ok x

Coral, yup was a result! I wont bother with changing the bedding on the crib, it will be in our side of the room anyhow. x


----------



## Hopes314

didn't end up going to the funeral viewing last night, got hives all over me again and took benadryl and was out for hoursss. This morning is the burial, I'm not sure whether I'll be attending. OH said lots of people asked about me at the viewing, but I think it was more of a light conversation thing rather than expecting me to be there. I'm not sure I've ever said a word to OH's grandpa, I'm not sure it feels right to attend, this is maybe something for he and his family to share in. And of course on top of that everyone knows I've been feeling like crap. odd situationnn


----------



## poppy666

Morning Phoebe, Hope and MC :flower:

Hopes 6am better than 3am :haha:

MC hope headache shifts soon :hugs:

Coral i sooooooooooooooooooooooo want a girl seeing that bedding awwww :cloud9:


----------



## Hopes314

mmm Tink, apples! I eat probably 4 apples a day! lol. We have a basket of fruit in the middle of the dreaded kitchen table of nausea, and when I walk past I can't contain myself and end up eating half the fruit in the basket.


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Today I am mostly eating apples :rofl: Howdy Dum Dum :hugs: Yes my bum is FAT, its bustin outta everything, i had to pack my pre pregnancy knickers away yesterday, they are like half the size of my bottom :rofl: Gonna get these bazokas measured, I'm busting out of my bras again. Hope your ok x
> 
> Coral, yup was a result! I wont bother with changing the bedding on the crib, it will be in our side of the room anyhow. x

Aww poor tinky if it helps i packed away my nice pre-pg knickers and underwired bra aeons ago. I am now in Bridget jones/Grandma territory now:rofl::rofl: I do be fine mostly, just chillaxing and contemplating what i should be doing but am not :rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Do you get sausage and egg mc muffins over there? I LOVE them, with a hash brown :) :rofl: @the kitchen table of nausea :haha: least you can eat the apples off it. :hugs: For funeral day, know you aren't affected directly but those days are never that easy. I'm sure people will understand if you can't go, its important you rest up and look after yourself :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoobe, I hear ya about the knickers. I brought some 'over the bump knickers' they are hilariously comfy :haha: DH had a fit when he saw me in them. Granny pants :)


----------



## Hopes314

yes tink mmm mcmuffins! Although in my particular dream I was thinking of breakfast burritos, so I think that may be the direction I will be headed. lol!


----------



## poppy666

Egg and bacon mc muffins nom nom, bloody hell i should stop coming on here in the mornings with you lot always make me hungry x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Phoobe, I hear ya about the knickers. I brought some 'over the bump knickers' they are hilariously comfy :haha: DH had a fit when he saw me in them. Granny pants :)

What a pair of sexy diva's we are hehehe!!!................Not!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

So does EVERYONE have to get giant grandma undies when they're pregnant? is this inevitable? :shrug: lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sooooooooooo sexy :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Hi pheebmeister<----- new name i have for you!:haha: and hopes:hi:

yes stop talking food you are making me hungry again, I had 2 hotcross buns for breakfast now I'm starving again. 

Oh pops i really hope you get your girl too would be so nice :flower:

As for granny knickers I havent purchased any yet but mine are digging in now:haha: I kow I will get some too and DH will take the piss:haha: I know I def need them for after my c-section if I choose too.


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> So does EVERYONE have to get giant grandma undies when they're pregnant? is this inevitable? :shrug: lol

I am not sure if its the case for everyone Hopes, but in my case i wont singing the thong song for a bit!! Tried the other nite and..............................ye-owwwwww!!!!! near on split my difference!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

I wish there was a special manual they give out once you get pregnant and you could look things up like a phonebook or something. And it would have all the answers like "how many slim jims can I eat in one day" or "when do i have to buy grandma undies" :dohh:


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> Hi pheebmeister<----- new name i have for you!:haha: and hopes:hi:
> 
> yes stop talking food you are making me hungry again, I had 2 hotcross buns for breakfast now I'm starving again.
> 
> Oh pops i really hope you get your girl too would be so nice :flower:
> 
> As for granny knickers I havent purchased any yet but mine are digging in now:haha: I kow I will get some too and DH will take the piss:haha: I know I def need them for after my c-section if I choose too.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I love it Corally Worally xxxx:rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## Hopes314

phoebe said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> So does EVERYONE have to get giant grandma undies when they're pregnant? is this inevitable? :shrug: lol
> 
> I am not sure if its the case for everyone Hopes, but in my case i wont singing the thong song for a bit!! Tried the other nite and..............................ye-owwwwww!!!!! near on split my difference!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: hahaha pheebyweeby you just made me laugh and OH is sleeping beside me and he rolled over and said "what is your problem?"


----------



## phoebe

:haha::haha::haha:xx


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: I wont be singing that thong song anytime soon either :rofl: you are form today pheebmeister:haha:


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> :rofl: I wont be singing that thong song anytime soon either :rofl: you are form today pheebmeister:haha:

I have me moments Coralista :haha::haha: xx In between the foggy realms that i dwell hehehexx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: &#9835; Let me see that thhhhhoooooooooooooooonnnnnnng! that thongy thong thong thong &#9835; :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Might have some good news, looks like we might be getting the bungalow in the school grounds. It was occupied by the last caretaker until a few weeks back, although he stopped working for the school......yes he did take the piss a little but thats another story. Its only 3 bedroomed but they are quite big rooms, and the school has offered to build us a conservatory so I would throw the kids n toys out there :haha: Our place here is tecnically 3 bedroomed but we have partitioned one room to make an extra box room. in size its probubly the same as we have here but better layed out. Been to see it today, looks like we will manage quite well, and it will be ideal for the kids going to school :rofl: gardens bigger and no stairs which to me is MASSIVE! since I struggle with them by the end of the day :haha: not a cert yet, but I'm quite excited! x


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: brill news tink, FXd you get it! xx


----------



## Damita

:yipee: :yipee: my new sofas are here!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Thats fab news Tink hope you get it, ahhhh no stairs sound good in itself lol...


----------



## phoebe

Excellent news Tink!!! and woohoo Damita!!! It'll be somewhere else for ur cats to hide their toys!!!:haha::haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :yipee: brill news tink, FXd you get it! xx

Hows the noggin Cabs? Any betterer yet? hugs xx


----------



## mothercabbage

yea seems to have eased...it hurts if i try to sleep or if ive just woken! pain in the ass! :hugs: thanx xx


----------



## phoebe

:thumbup:I hear ya lovely, indeed its a deffo is a pain in the ass xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I get that, weird isn't it? You would think a sleep would help but I often wake with it banging harder than ever! :hugs: Have you tried 4HEAD? Its not brilliant but helps x


----------



## poppy666

Just done an opk 'was getting withdrawal symptoms' :haha: and its negative just a faint line :yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

no tink not tried it...thanx for the advice though...:yipee: for opk poppy xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Im a saddo i know :dohh: was even wishing it to be an IC :haha:

Btw MC let me know once it arrives so i know you recieved it :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

great news Tink hope it all goes ahead :yipee: and good pops that opk is neg now :yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

will do poppy!!! im all excited :haha: xxxxxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Just made Tuna pasta bake nom nom starving x


----------



## mothercabbage

lasagne,chips and gaaaaaaaaaaaaaarlic bread.... not a lover of tuna but do like pasta bakes!! nom nom x


----------



## Hopes314

im still thinking about the big yummy cantaloupe in the fridge that im too lazy to cut..


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mmmmmmm I could eat all of that. I'm making Chicken Korma tonight. 

Why is it you always meet people you know when you have just popped out loking like shite? I went out with a big stain down my top from marmite that dripped off the spoon (don't ask :haha: I was craving........) Mopped it off but can still see a nice long brownish stain. Hair greasy, no make up etc etc......saw EVERYONE in the village whilst out picking up my prescription......


----------



## Hopes314

hahah tink i swear i cant even go out on the porch to get my mail without someone seeing me when i look like crap!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mmmmmmmm juicy Melon.......still sounds so wrong in regard to my ticker :haha: like the other day I saw your ticker and wanted peaches :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

tink i waited until 2 days after i turned from plum to peach.. to go buy plums and eat them! and it still seemed a little weird. lol


----------



## natalies1982

hello all ive not been on this forum for ages. how are you all. congrats to those who i see have got there BFP. Poppy im sorry for MMC hun hugs xx

tinkerbell i see ur having a girl :) we found out we are having a little boy :)

hope ur all well and good luck with those TTC


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hi Natalies! Long time no see. Glad all is well with you, congratulations on your little boy! First little prince ding dong :happydance: how are you feeling? x


----------



## poppy666

Nice to see you back natalie & thanks :hugs: awww first boy on here that we know of for now :happydance:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hmmm cd19 and still no positive opk and no ewcm, i only have 3 opks left. . . grrrr! 
Im so frustrated with it all!!! 
Starting to wonder if i have missed my surge and have O'd already but then i tell myself it's not possible because of the lack of ewcm and O pains. I give up lol not a clue whats going on :S
Hope you are all well :) Love ya's x


----------



## phoebe

:hi::hi::hi:Hi Natalie xxx
Long time no see!!! Congrats on ur little blue bundle of love:baby::blue:
hope life is treating u well lovely xxx


----------



## natalies1982

hi ladies aww first boy and tinker has first girl? if i go over tink could end up having a july baby to. Holly is 2nd june and Matthew is 6th July so could have this little man right in the middle of them both or more nearer matthews birthday if hes late.

im feeling ok tbh this is the best pregnancy ive ever had lol if the rest had been this easy i would of prob had 10 by now lol. apart from the ususal pains im feeling great oh and apart from being shattered all the time to lol.

how r u feeling tinkerbell?

poppy have got everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## natalies1982

phoebe said:


> :hi::hi::hi:Hi Natalie xxx
> Long time no see!!! Congrats on ur little blue bundle of love:baby::blue:
> hope life is treating u well lovely xxx

phoebe ur not far behind me r u hun? im due 26th june how are u? do u know what ur having? how r u feeling?


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Hmmm cd19 and still no positive opk and no ewcm, i only have 3 opks left. . . grrrr!
> Im so frustrated with it all!!!
> Starting to wonder if i have missed my surge and have O'd already but then i tell myself it's not possible because of the lack of ewcm and O pains. I give up lol not a clue whats going on :S
> Hope you are all well :) Love ya's x

Jenny it could be possible cos ive only had one day of ewcm and wasnt much also havnt had any ov pains just odd twinges :shrug: have you had plenty of bedding in this cycle?


----------



## phoebe

natalies1982 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> :hi::hi::hi:Hi Natalie xxx
> Long time no see!!! Congrats on ur little blue bundle of love:baby::blue:
> hope life is treating u well lovely xxx
> 
> phoebe ur not far behind me r u hun? im due 26th june how are u? do u know what ur having? how r u feeling?Click to expand...

Hi ya, yeah i am about 5days behind u:happydance:, i'm due the 2nd july but will be induced at 38 wks if i dont have it before then. Due to my diabetes, i have been fine generally, a few ups and downs with the old mood swings and aches like. Dont know what i am having, we're going to leave that til the end for the surprise element. Have got my 2nd anomoly scan on fri so am looking forward to seeing him/her again:happydance: But as a rule of thumb i have been good, its all so exciting isnt it?? So this is ur 3rd baby, this is my 1st. And its all been a huge learning curve lol. Thank god i have the rest of the Ding Dongs to guide me thru:haha::thumbup::wacko: Hope u are well xxx

Opps my mistake i see ur having no 4 sorry lovely doh xxx


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Jenny Penn said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm cd19 and still no positive opk and no ewcm, i only have 3 opks left. . . grrrr!
> Im so frustrated with it all!!!
> Starting to wonder if i have missed my surge and have O'd already but then i tell myself it's not possible because of the lack of ewcm and O pains. I give up lol not a clue whats going on :S
> Hope you are all well :) Love ya's x
> 
> Jenny it could be possible cos ive only had one day of ewcm and wasnt much also havnt had any ov pains just odd twinges :shrug: have you had plenty of bedding in this cycle?Click to expand...

Hi Jenny, 
i echo Poppy's words there hun, i never ever got the ewcm and odd twinges here and there. Fxd u got a lot of :sex: and have caught that eggy xxxx
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Jenny, I too never really got a proper positive, fx for you honey! x

Yes first Prince Ding Dong we know of, thanks for the correction Pops :haha: 

I'm ok thanks Natalies, my heath problems a pain, but under control. x


----------



## poppy666

Tink i think we posted at the same time about the same thing lol, but prince sounds so much sweeter x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm full of spots i dont even get spots only 1 when af is jew and had cramping for 2 days hope this is :bfp: signs x x x


----------



## phoebe

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well afm full of spots i dont even get spots only 1 when af is jew and had cramping for 2 days hope this is :bfp: signs x x x

OOOOOhhhhhhhhhh!!!! How exciting Caz, i am keeping everything crossed for u lovely xxxxxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Caz your charts looking nice fx its your turn... soooooooooooooooooo need a bfp in here now :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:dust: for you Caz, sounds really promising!!!!!! x


----------



## coral11680

Hi natalies congrats on your :blue: bump :yipee:

Had chilli for dinner (dont laugh Tink) I do actually eat other food too! :rofl:

:yipee: for your doppler arriving soon Cabbage you'll love it!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Chilli again?!?! :rofl:


----------



## Jenny Penn

I've only dtd cd15 and cd17 so far, im just going to dtd every second day cos i have no clue whats going on guys. My cervix is high and hard although that doesn't mean much as i don't keep track of it consistently, i usually get ewcm 1 or 2 days b4 O but none so far. I've not even had a nearly positive opk, looks like another long cycle for me. . . blah :( x


----------



## poppy666

You not temping this cycle Jenny?x


----------



## Jenny Penn

I don't temp because i work the odd week of nightshift every month Poppy but seriously considering just trying it next month anyway because im fed up of guessing all the time x


----------



## poppy666

Worth a try Jenny im sure Tink and Coral can help sort your temps out with shifts.... pmsl ive just offered their service without asking :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Meantime im drowning my despair with a vodka and diet coke lol x


----------



## poppy666

Oh a voddy sounds good havnt had one of those for months :haha: enjoy!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:dohh:


coral11680 said:


> Hi natalies congrats on your :blue: bump :yipee:
> 
> Had chilli for dinner (dont laugh Tink) I do actually eat other food too! :rofl:
> 
> :yipee: for your doppler arriving soon Cabbage you'll love it!

Sure you do, eggs :haha: :thumbup: I fancy chilli again actually!


----------



## poppy666

I got a cream egg here nom nom x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Jen, no problem if you want help with your chart. Give us a shout. x


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey well took an early test today and it was BFN AF due on Sat hoping it doesn't come got to go to dentist tomorrow and have a filling!!

Mckenzie in bed asleep so sweet he put his little helicopter and his favourite teddies in his cot and tried to climb into it before I had changed him into his pjs!!! So keen to go to bed

How is everyone??


----------



## poppy666

Hows Mckenzie doing now? Im good just waiting waiting and erm waiting lol, your not out yet you know so get some PMA back missy :hugs: do you not chart? im asking everyone tonight :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

He ok thanks still coughing but using the inhaler less now which is really good. Changed GP but had a major prescription problem to sort out this morning Mckenzie is on prescription milk (high energy/calorie) milk I only have 8days left of it chemist was meant to deliver today rang them up to say when to be told that doc wouldn't prescipe it as we had changed doctors however I took it in on friday and transfer wasn't done till mon/tue so should have done it so had to rush down to new doctors and take hospital letters to get prescription now going to pick 4days supply up as dietion may change his milk on the 8th March... 

Anyway went a bit off track no Poppy I don't chart wouldn't know where to start. But since coming off the pill in Aug I am on my 6th cycle, 26days, 26days, 26days, 29days and 29days so guessing this one may be 29days lol which is Saturday


----------



## poppy666

Oh good and im glad you got his milk sorted bet you was stressing cos i know i would of im a stress head lol.

It be helpful for you to chart and know where you are and if you are ovulating every month which im sure you are, was reading last night about different cycle lengths cos mine seems to have gone from every 28/29 days down to 26 days LP gone up to 16 days, but they say between 10-16 is ok to allow a pregnancy to happen. Maybe you ovulate later on the 29 days and obviously earlier on the 26 days, so at least if you chart and use OPKs your not missing that eggy on one of the months your ovulation moves :thumbup:

Give it a try sweetie everyone on here will talk you through it and they very patient :haha:

OPKs are cheap out of Home Bargains or Wilkinsons, BBT thermometer you can get from either Amazon for a few quid or Tesco's Pharmacy 'not on the isles' they different thermometers x


----------



## sleeping bubs

think I will look into it Poppy have a chat with oh!! Getting really impatient didn't take this long last time at his rate Mckenzie will be at nursery :-( Really wanted them to be close in age


----------



## poppy666

All it may take is a bit more attention to what your bodies doing and you'll get your bfp.. charting n opks will help a lot to catch that sneaky eggy lol x


----------



## pk2of8

hey girls...:hugs:

oh i'm sooooo tired! i didn't sleep well last night. :wacko: 

natalie, good to see you again hun :hugs: glad you're doing so well sweetie!

mc, i hope your headache clears away for good hun...defo could be the hormones causing that. :kiss:

jenn, sounds like you're having another long cycle sweetie. i hope ov comes soon for you. :hugs:

damita, wow, you're having a very long cycle it looks like. .... although i didn't understand what you said the other day about your thermometer being wrong??? what happened? :hugs:

pheebs, glad you're feeling better sweetie :hugs:

tink, i hope you get to move into the new place hun if that will be better for you :happydance: sounds great!

coral, i didn't get a chance to look at the link for the bed linens but i'm sure it's adorable! awww...i can't wait to plan! painting sounds good too :winkwink:

poppy, are you still looking for a new place too?? i do think you ov'd cd10 hun, so your bd'ing is right on :thumbup::hugs:

sleeping and jenn, we'll be glad to help if you want to try charting/temping :hugs:

hopes, i'm sure dh's family will understand that you weren't up to going. i'm sure dh would have told you so if he thought you really needed to be there anyway. :hug: for you and dh and family tho sweetie. 

i'm sorry if i've missed anybody...i was trying to remember since i missed everybody last night and today :hugs:

afm, more progress with me and dh... :happydance: dh has appt with the urologist set for march 4th :yipee::yipee::yipee: i'm going tomorrow morning to have blood drawn and get started on my testing. :happydance::happydance: the lab said it takes about 1 week to get the results back, but i'm hoping the doc will have them by my appt next wed, so we'll see. 

other than that, we got the results back from bloodwork dh had for his uti last week...a little nervewracking. apparently, he also has had prostatitis (an infection of the prostate). it's the same bacteria as the uti, so possible the uti spread to the prostate??? :shrug: i'm not too sure...i don't understand it all yet. been googling for a while now :wacko: but i do understand that neither one (especially with the high fever he had) are good for the sperm, so i'm really worried about how that's affecting everything, or will be affecting everything. i swear, if it's not one thing, it's another, as if we don't have enough to worry about with the low count already. anyway, so i'm just PRAYING the infection is a one-time deal and everything will be "back to normal" ???:shrug:??? once it's all cleared up. dh has to get more bloodwork done in a couple of weeks to make sure the PSA (prostate specific androgens) have lowered back to normal levels. high levels indicate infection or other worse stuff :-( anyway, i'm just being paranoid now i guess, but i just HOPE AND PRAY that it's nothing serious...nothing more than we're already dealing with. so keep fxxxx for us girls and i'll talk to you more later. :kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

pk glad you have the ball rolling with all the appointments and testing, cant be long now right?:happydance:
i dont know alot about the prostate situation, although i thought it rare for males to contract utis outside of catheterization in hospital anyway? either way i hope thats all it was and that its gone now, you dont need anymore to worry about in the ttc department:hugs:


me-up at 3am againnnnnn


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning everybody!

PK, sorry you didn't sleep too well. I'll have DH in my prayers, hope his blood work comes back ok x

Whats everybody up to today? x


----------



## Hopes314

hi tink! my plans for today include making dh french toast in an hour, and making him take me out to get popsicles before he leaves for work:happydance: Fun day right lol.

got any plans for today?


----------



## poppy666

Grrrrrrrr i entered my temps got a solid red line, but switched it to Fahrenheit instead of Celsius now the lines dotted??? help :cry: ive tried changing it back but it wont


----------



## Hopes314

i have nooo idea why that is poppy. weird! luckily it wont change anything, although I know its annoying!


----------



## poppy666

It makes my chart look ugly :haha: anyways CD10 again for ov, weird how a mc can totally change your cycle :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies just drinking my :coffee: :hi:

PK glad the ball is rolling now with tests and all and hope DH infection is totally cleared ASAP, like you said with the low count you have enough to deal with big :hugs: did they say how he could have got the infection? I am no DR Tink but is it possible this was brewing for quite sometime and affected his sperm count when he was tested?:shrug:

Poppy, I wonder if the dotted lines are just because the one temp you put in was the wrong time so it gave an open circle?:shrug: try changed the time on that day to your normal time maybe?

Hopes yummy I love french toast, with lots of maple syrup!

I think now I can def feel my little girl moving around now, for a couple of weeks its just been the odd sensation but now I feel it quite often:happydance:

Cabbage I hope your doppler comes today! :yipee:

Tink, hows the room rearranging going? and when will you know about the cottage? If you do move I can come over and help you :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy after you had babies did it ever change your cycle? i've heard that can make it weird too! maybe similar circumstances


----------



## mothercabbage

morning poppy,hopes,tink..:wave:
poppy...:yipee: for 3dpo...i was on that in-gender website yesterday and a lady asked what sex her baby be if she got preg from a 21st feb OV,the reply was :blue:...but she has got a couple wrong lately..:shrug: she told me mine was :blue: but when someone else asked she said :pink:..maybe they had a longer/shorter cycle? who knows...
asfm..head ok today, bit sicky...very tired...and its pissing down here,:growlmad: buy hey ho im still smiling with my HUGE spot on my face!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: coral, yes hun me too!!:happydance:
meant to say..:yipee: for testing starting pk!! xx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

No Hopes ive always been 28 days on the odd occassion 30 days, this cycle totally new to me. Fx'd it goes back to normal soon.

Morning Coral :flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes :happydance: congrats on the lemon!!!


----------



## Hopes314

thanks mc! youll be orange tomorrow! (where i live, peaches are way bigger than lemons, and oranges are slightly bigger than peaches) silly fruit ticker!


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes i looked it up, my baby be 4" from rump to head...i think these tickers are poop!!:haha:


----------



## coral11680

oh yes congrats on Lemon hopes :yipee: 
morning Poppy, hopes MC! :hi:


----------



## poppy666

Coral i did the temp thing, but i messed it up trying to change the view of my chart to Fahrenheit :dohh: it was a solid line till i did that pmsl did change it back but its pissed off with me now and wont go back to normal :haha:

Dont matter will not mess about with it next month x


----------



## coral11680

dont worry about it popsy its obvious you o'ed so doesn't matter hunni


----------



## Hopes314

when am i gonna start feeling baby move? and when will OH get to feel it? i need some excitement here!


----------



## mothercabbage

i have already felt mine a few times, maybe because in skinny and its my 3rd....cant wait for good hard kicks....:dohh: im gonna regret that by august! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coral, MC, Pops :hugs:

Thanks for the offer of help Coral, its looking pretty certain, although we wont have the conservatory for a while as DH is gonna build it himself. I could wait for him to do it, but that means leaving the move till I'm huge, and I might not be able to cope then :haha: I'm pretty excited actually, it needs decorating and gardening but could be really lovely once we are done. And will be soooooooooo nice not to have stairs, I keep thinking how handy it will be with the baby. x

Happy Lemon day Hopes! I can now got buy some peaches :haha: Mmmmmmmmmm your breakfast sounds yum, your DH must quite like your insomnia getting breakfast made for him everyday! x

Pops I dunno about your chart, I agree with Coral, maybe you entered a temp or time slightly differently than before? x

Me, I'm in need of sorting paperwork and ringing about a few bills ect, but kids all on top bored form making a racket and hanging about the living room under my feat. Don't get me wrong, I love them to bits, but I can't get on!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha: why they can't play in their rooms I have no idea. x


----------



## Hopes314

mc when did you start feeling it? i figured it would be early for me too because im small. i sorta think i wouldnt know it anyway? sometimes i feel weird things there but i can never tell what is what anyway?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, DH has felt mine, but only this week. It might be sooner for you since you are slimmer than me. I felt bubba from about 16 weeks, but wasn't sure it was real movement till about 18 weeks x

Talking of being 'curvy' I put loads of weight on and showed very early. I'm gonna do a bump pic later, but to be honest, I don't think I have grown at all this past 3 weeks. I hope bubba is doing ok in there. Sense tells me I am just being a little more active now I don't feel so sick and exhaused, and the weight gain is slowing down cause of that...... I dunno, us pregnant women are never satisfyed are we :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

I didnt feel korben till i was 18wks dead on


----------



## mothercabbage

was valentines day night, i was laid on my back in bed...it was right under my pubic bone...like a bubbling rumbling feeling...thought maybe it wasnt baby but happens every now and then and im sure i recall the feeling!! :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Hopes I think you may not feel anything til 17/18 weeks especially as its your first? It is possible earlier but most women with their first are not sure what they are feeling


----------



## mothercabbage

i was 19 week with chloe and about 16 week with connor for feeling them move....more meat on a butchers pencil here! not through choice im afraid


----------



## coral11680

:haha:


----------



## coral11680

so when is the big move Tink?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, on the doppler, those 'whoop' noises are movement. So you may start to recognise the feeling corresponding to the noises if you get me? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well we have to wait for the next governors meeting. I think its about a month's time, the head will recommend we move into the bungalow, and they vote. I say its almost certain, cause they usually do what she tells them :haha: she's scarey :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

oh I see :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

So now I gotta sort through my crap.......my word do I have some crap :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

oh I know how that is, its amazing how much you accumulate over the years. I've only been here 2 and a half years and already so much junk! just got another rubbish bag full in Chloe's room!:haha:


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hopes, on the doppler, those 'whoop' noises are movement. So you may start to recognise the feeling corresponding to the noises if you get me? x

hehe tink a couple days ago when i was feeling weird things i tried to use the doppler to see if they corresponded, was too hard to tell. like coral said, i think i dont know WHAT im feeling lol. all the odd stretching and gas and everything else in there!:dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, it is pretty confusing! and feels almost the same at first :rofl: Its like "awwwwww it moved.....................*Puuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrp*! :haha: opps maybe not :rofl:"


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi ladies,

I hope all is well with you all:hugs:

I do have a question for the ladies taking or have taken soy. Is it 
supposed to make you bloated/constipated? Just curious and also could someone take a look at my chart.

Thanks
China


----------



## poppy666

I think initually when they move its an amazing feeling but wont deny when korben got bigger sometimes him moving freaked me out especially when he shoved his bum in the air and moved right over to the other side of my stomach 'alien looking' :haha:

Didnt pay that much attention to the other 3 think i got too use to it with being pregnant for 3yrs on the trot... but korben hurt sometime when stretching little bugger.


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> :wave::hi ladies,
> 
> I hope all is well with you all:hugs:
> 
> I do have a question for the ladies taking or have taken soy. Is it
> supposed to make you bloated/constipated? Just curious and also could someone take a look at my chart.
> 
> Thanks
> China

CG yep i get constipated and im always bloody bloated lol, im no good with chart reading yet, but others do :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China, charts looking fine! No O yet right? Are you using OPK's? How are ya honey?! x

Pops, I had to hold mine still at the end, I'm short waisted and they were big. It hurt :haha: so I get what you went through :haha: x


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> China, charts looking fine! No O yet right? Are you using OPK's? How are ya honey?! x
> 
> Pops, I had to hold mine still at the end, I'm short waisted and they were big. It hurt :haha: so I get what you went through :haha: x

No O yet...no CM yet either...I'm worried about that. You sure it looks fine?? My temps seem low....what do I know!!

I am good just busy as hell!!!!

I don't like being bloated or constipated!!...SOY is evil!!!


----------



## pk2of8

Morning luvs :hi:

I've got a little time before I have to sign in at work so thought I'd pop on for a bit on my phone. I went and had my blood drawn this morning so things are moving along!! :happydance: yay!

Thanks girls for your thoughts for dh and the infection. I think he "caught" it from me... I had a really bad one a couple of weeks ago (UTI, I mean) and doc said that defo thru intercourse the bacteria could have transferred to dh. And he said he was having symptoms almost a week before he got sick. Silly man, never said anythg to me abt it. :dohh: well, I'm sure he's learned his lesson abt it if nothing else. As far as the prostatitis, I don't thk that caused his low count from the test in Nov. I say that b/c his SA wld have shown high white blood cell count in it, which means infection, and it didn't... WBC was normal on the SA. Also, prostatitis will cause the semen to be thick and not liquefy in normal fashion, but dh's semen DID liquefy as expected on the SA, so I don't thk that was an issue at that time. I'm just worried abt the future, but I guess the urologist will be able to help with that also. Only 8 more days to that appt!!! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Soy may or may not be the cause sweetie, im always bloated and take iron tabs so dunno if thats reason im constipated or its my IBS :shrug:

Im stressing here thinking ladies that my new early ovulation day of 10 isnt really good whilst TTC, i mean it dont give me time to cook a mature eggy does it? arghhh never gonna get this right, need something to delay ov


----------



## pk2of8

Morning luvs :hi:

I've got a little time before I have to sign in at work so thought I'd pop on for a bit on my phone. I went and had my blood drawn this morning so things are moving along!! :happydance: yay!

Thanks girls for your thoughts for dh and the infection. I think he "caught" it from me... I had a really bad one a couple of weeks ago (UTI, I mean) and doc said that defo thru intercourse the bacteria could have transferred to dh. And he said he was having symptoms almost a week before he got sick. Silly man, never said anythg to me abt it. :dohh: well, I'm sure he's learned his lesson abt it if nothing else. As far as the prostatitis, I don't thk that caused his low count from the test in Nov. I say that b/c his SA wld have shown high white blood cell count in it, which means infection, and it didn't... WBC was normal on the SA. Also, prostatitis will cause the semen to be thick and not liquefy in normal fashion, but dh's semen DID liquefy as expected on the SA, so I don't thk that was an issue at that time. I'm just worried abt the future, but I guess the urologist will be able to help with that also. Only 8 more days to that appt!!! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

pmsl pk you posted twice :haha::haha:


----------



## pk2of8

:dohh: sorry for the dbl post girls. Stupid phone...


----------



## poppy666

Getting excited now your going forward with all these tests PK, hope DH gets well soon. :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No the temps aren't too low CG, normal for bbt's to be lower than normal day time temps x

PK, hey honey :wave: glad your on your way to getting things moving! I agree about your thoughts on DH infection/SA. Hopefully the urologist will get him sorted out x


----------



## pk2of8

Yeah my phone took me to a page saying I cldnt post sooner than 20 seconds had passed and still had my comments so I didn't know if it had posted or not. :haha::dohh:

Poppy, I thk cd10 is ok for ov. Lots of women ov during af or right after and end up preggo, so I thk it's ok hun :hugs:

China, I can't look at ur chart from my phone...I can't see "popups" :-$ but I'm sure it's fine. Temps will be low pre-ov. The soy didn't make me constipated... I do get headaches from it I thk, but nothing very severe or anythg. Overall, I didn't feel like I had much in the way of side effects. Are u taking it at night when u go to bed?


----------



## pk2of8

Thanks Tink and poppy :hugs: it's such a relief to feel like we're going to finally have help and make some progress. The Lord works in mysterious ways.... :winkwink: .... Took dh getting sick to get us here, but I'm not complaining!! :haha::rofl:

Well I gotta go work girls.... I probably won't be able to get on again until late at night tonight or tmw :-( so I hope u all have a wonderful day sweeties and I'll talk to u later!! :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Enjoy your day PK catch you later xx


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> Yeah my phone took me to a page saying I cldnt post sooner than 20 seconds had passed and still had my comments so I didn't know if it had posted or not. :haha::dohh:
> 
> Poppy, I thk cd10 is ok for ov. Lots of women ov during af or right after and end up preggo, so I thk it's ok hun :hugs:
> 
> China, I can't look at ur chart from my phone...I can't see "popups" :-$ but I'm sure it's fine. Temps will be low pre-ov. The soy didn't make me constipated... I do get headaches from it I thk, but nothing very severe or anythg. Overall, I didn't feel like I had much in the way of side effects. Are u taking it at night when u go to bed?

I got some bad headaches the first couple of days. I did take it at night before bed.


----------



## poppy666

Im taking pink grapefruit next cycle for more ewcm, even tho i hate the stuff ewww


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Have fun PK :wave: x

Pops, IF you have a 'next cycle' :haha: PMA honey PMA! Is Korben walking properly now? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Have no experience with the soy China, FX these side effects are worth it eh? x


----------



## poppy666

Ive lost my pma atm i should stop googling early ovulation :dohh: Yes last night he walked right accross the room but he still prefers crawling lol


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies...

I read back but now have totally forgotten what everyone has said! I have been awful at work this week too- not getting anything done...

Well, I just hope everyone is doing well :)

Not much new for me....dropped OH off at the airport this morning- he will be in Florida until Sunday. Its his birthday that day when he comes home, trying to think of something nice to make for dinner...maybe a nice steak?

I have 11 days until my anomaly scan and hopefully finding out gender...the days are going SOOOO slow.


----------



## LEW32

Friends been bugging me for a bump picture - so I took one last night. MY belly has gotten huge over the past couple of weeks....:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







18w+3.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poppy666

Cant remember if i guessed boy for you Lew but sticking with that :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww Cute Korben :awww: x

Hey Lew, that bump is cute! Steak always seems to go down well with men, its such a manly meal :haha: Glad your ok x

I'm being very naughty today, treated the kids to some sweets, and been diving into them also :rofl: don't tell the diabetic midwife shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :haha: mmmmmmm sweeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttsssssss (homer moment again) :haha:


----------



## LEW32

LOL Tink- I haven't been very good lately either.

Other good news for me...my Gestational Diabetes test came back normal! YAY! I will get tested again when I am further along, but so happy its ok right now.

Thanks Poppy :) How old is Korben that he is walking already??? WOW!


----------



## loveybear1

EESOJA81, I am back and have more news. I tested NEG on the 15th day past iui so I figured it did not work. I started my period right on time so the Dr. put me on clomid days 3 - 7 and then Menopur days 8-11 after the ultrasound showed eggs were not large enough. I had another ultrasound after the Menopur and I had 3 Mature Follicles. 2 at 18 and one at 20. The Dr. told me to Trigger on Thursday the 18th. and IUI on Sat. which is today-YAY! 2-19-11 I didn't feel like the trigger worked but amazingly, right during IUI and now after I really feel ovulation coming on. I feel it very easily and the symptoms are the same always so I know for sure, I am ovulating right now! Perfect for the timing of IUI. I am going to keep my fingers crossed. My ovaries are hurting (BOTH) of them so I am hoping for at least two mature follicles. Wish me luck, pray and lots of baby dust. So, now I begin my dreaded tww. The good thing though is that i cannot sneak a Pg. Test in early because of the HCG trigger I took. It would give me a false negative. It will help me relax and not think about it. Wish me luck again!


----------



## poppy666

He's 11mth tomorrow but he being lazy


----------



## LEW32

awww...that's still kinda early for walking no? 
Poppy- 3 DPO already- that's wonderful :) praying for you this cycle :flower:

Great News Loveybear! :dust: to you!


----------



## poppy666

Got everything crossed for you Loveybear :dust::dust::dust:

Lew korben took his first steps last week so think between 10mths to 12mths is pretty average, but its funny watching him then he falls on his bum and crawls lol


----------



## LEW32

aww :awww: wobbly korben


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Loads of :dust: Lovely bear x


----------



## coral11680

Oh bollox just wrote a long reply and it didn't send :growlmad:

Hi lew glad the results for gd were neg and I'm excited for your scan! Not long now. Your bump is so cute!

Poppy I think 11 months is quite early, Chloe was really early at 9 months but Ryan was 11 months like korben I think boys are in less of a rush! I'm in no rush for this baby to walk as once they are off there is no stopping them :haha:

Naughty tink eating lots of sweets:haha: I'm thinking of driving to Basildon to see if they have that bedding set. Thurrock doesn't have it in stock and I want to paint the room next week. I don't want to paint then find out they discontinued the line :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all nice her today woopp carnt wait for summer x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hmm yeah I just checked too and it looks like nothing is in stock at lakey. I have a hunch its a new range though, so might just be where is not being stocked there yet. Also I popped it into an ebay search and nothing second hand on there which to me means its a new range. If you search for another range for instance 'I love my bear' which has been out a couple of years you get loads of items on there. Know what you mean though, I'm wondering whether to go Basildon also although my bank account wont like me very much. Had a letter today from the bank saying they are going to take my £2500 overdraft away cause we don't use it :rofl: I might ring up and say don't, I might 'need' to buy a nursary set and a pushchair :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Did you see these Tink on Ebay?

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HANDCRAFTED-...ursery_Wall_Decoration_EH&hash=item2c5ad318b1

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SWEETIE-PIE-...t=UK_Photo_Frames_Display&hash=item3365142409


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: you could be right about being a new range. Its just they are out of stock online also which is what I would have preferred to do, just order online. I also don't have the money at the mo but will put on my trusty credit card and hopefully pay that off next month...... Well hopefully! :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

I saw them poppy they are cute and someone has handcrafted them


----------



## poppy666

Im gonna get it even if i have a boy :rofl::rofl:

Not really lol.. im bored now pfft


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: poppy, having any symptoms yet?


----------



## poppy666

All i got is bigger bbs and throbbing going on today but too early me thinks oh n some small cramping


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

They are lovely, might have to invest Pops. Oh I so hope you get your girly Pops, think pink thoughts :haha: x

Coral, sooooooo naughty :haha: now you come to mention it, I have got some space left on my card.... *slaps wrist*


----------



## coral11680

You are lucky with the bigger boobies mine still small :cry: :haha: not bad yes it is too early but fun to SS got my fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## coral11680

Step away from the credit card tink, who am I kidding :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I got a feeeeeellllllllllllllingggggggg :haha: no really, its looking great for you. Hormones settling after the loss, plenty of bedding around O :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

pmsl if i have a chance Tink ive done wrong days for a girl, by time af finished im jumping OHs bones :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Don't, I am having urges to 'go wild in the aisles' of babies R us :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I got a feeeeeellllllllllllllingggggggg :haha: no really, its looking great for you. Hormones settling after the loss, plenty of bedding around O :happydance: x

Oooooooooo say it again and again :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, I did 2 days before O, day of O and day after and scored pink so no reason why you wont. :)


----------



## LEW32

yay pops....one week till testing starts. hmmm? 

I've just taken a 2 gender prediction tests...1 says girl and 1 says boy for me. According to chinese gender chart, its a girl.
But still think boy...

Coral and Tink- what did Chinese Gender chart say for you??????


----------



## LEW32

I have been seeing cute stuff everywhere I want to buy...come on March 7th- you cannot get here fast enough!


----------



## LEW32

I know everyone says its too early to symptom spot, but my BBs started aching at 3DPO- and I don't usually get sore boobs ever....so I still think you can be affected early....


----------



## poppy666

You could be right Tink :thumbup: i entered we dtd Sunday am cos it was just after midnight on the Saturday so that in a way would make it 2 days b4 ov LOL im convincing myself here x

Yes Lew next week testing, my ICs should be here from Amazon tomorrow x


----------



## coral11680

Lew Chinese chart was right said girl for me


----------



## coral11680

https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/
This was right for all my kids, do the lunar calculator first


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Me too, it said girl. It was also correct for all my other kids, although I know people who its not been right for x

Ooooooh IC's :happydance: x


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Ladies- it says girl for me too! (with lunar age). Think I am going to be one of those ones that its wrong for though!


----------



## Hopes314

just did the chart. mine said girl. but i still think boy lol. although i dont feel AS strongly about it as i did a month ago or whatever. im getting impatient.


----------



## Hopes314

are crab legs ok? i know they say 2 servings of the "safe" fish a week. so whats a normal serving of crab legs? (i could eat like 3 lbs right now, so i need to know where i need to stop! lol.. 1 pound?) pahaha


----------



## poppy666

I thought you couldnt have seafood when pregnant? 'shellfish'


----------



## Hopes314

you can but theres limitations, its like 6 ounces per serving, 2 servings a week or something. but you have to avoid some high-mercury seafoods all together, but they are weird fish that ive never eaten, on my papers from dr it says like tile fish? and shark? lol weird things idk. i guess probably 1 pound of crab legs (w/ shells of course) is maybe closer to the 6 ounces per serving of fish. i really have no idea. but i need to make this happen this evening lol.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I've never paid any attention to this since I have seafood phobia.......yes........sad but true :rofl:

BUT I know they say in the states its ok to eat crab, and like you say hopes its on the 'safe fish list' heres a guide to how much you can eat hopes https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/fishmercury.htm


----------



## poppy666

Never tasted seafood ewww dont think id want to lol


----------



## poppy666

Where's MC wanna know if that droppler arrived, if not should be there tomoz for deffo x


----------



## Hopes314

tink.. seafood phobia!!? hahah

my seafood phobia only extends to.. sushi! (a preg no-no, i know) but i wouldnt try it anyway! theres an organic food store by my school and all the students go there and buy sushi like everyday and i just.. dont understand!! ugh yuck!


----------



## LEW32

OMG- I LOVE LOVE sushi...I miss it so much....used to eat it once a week at least. 

I think you are ok with crab legs though Hopes...I think the larger fish are the ones that contain higher mercury.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Its irrational......

I have always been wary of it, then my mum force fed me a prawn at about 7 years of age. I remember running down the garden gagging and throwing it up, my poor mum felt awful :haha: anyhow, I then also found I freaked out looking at fish swimming and other assorted sea critters. I used to have nightmares about fish swimming around my feat. Children caught on to my phobia and made it a thousand times worse chasing me with them at the beech :rofl:

Anyhow, now as an adult, I can sit next to someone eating sea food, but I can't bring myself to eat it. I can also go to aquariums but I don't like it :haha: I also eat fish that doesn't look like fish, like fried skinless in batter/breadcrumbs :haha: but that's it....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

New bump pic :
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poppy666

OMG Tink you've bloody popped :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

whew! tink! look at your bump! its lovely, im jealous!


----------



## poppy666

I know your all gonna tell me to shut up, but im getting really concerned about my follicular phase being only say 9 days?? with my age and eggs not as good as someone who is younger and maybe less of im really stressing at the thought im never going to concieve on this flipping new length of cycle. Yes 16 days LP is great but isnt if my eggs are not getting long enough to cook before one comes out :growlmad:

Is there nothing i can take to lengthen it like women take to lengthen their LP phase? arghhh dunno what to do


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: yeah its popped!

Pops, I'm not sure honey.....Dr Tink not much use there :( :hugs: I'll have a read up also x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yours will be there soon enough Hopes! you got a cute one brewing there :)


----------



## poppy666

At this moment in time i feel like just giving up, need to try read up and see what the hell i can do if anything x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Don't you dare, its gonna happen honey! Last cycle might have just been too soon for your body :hugs: I'm gonna do some research for you x


----------



## Jenny Penn

What a day girls!!! I dented and scraped my car big time on a wall today in a car park, doh! What a mess but think DH will be able to make it look at later better with some TLC, i thought he was going to be mad with me but he's actually been sweet about it.
Only went to the shops to get some damn opk's, grrr! Oh well at least no one was hurt and the car still drives.
What made the whole situation worse was the shop was all out of cheepie opk's however boots have first response opk's on bogof so you can buy 10 for £20 (with 2 free frer hpt's as you get a free 1 in each box of 5 opk's) or 40 for £30 (with 2 free frer hpt'sas you get a free 1 in each box of 20 opk's ). They also have a deal on with their own brand of opk's and pre natals so TTC girls should check them out.
Anyway i finally got EWCM today which i normally get 2 days b4 O so FX, opk still negative but hoping it will be darker tomorrow.
Hope everyone is well, im off to read back x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh Jen! Poor honey, what a day :hugs: my DH would have gone mad, I bet it was a relief he was chilled with you. FX it doesn't cost too much and he can make it look a bit better. I reversed into a post last year and DH was outside for hours banging the dent out with a hammer, happens to us all sometimes. x


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

I love seafood, I love alaskan king crabs legs hopes, yummy! And I like sushi too!

Well, I caved and went to babiesrus and got the bedding. I really like it! I got the cot bedding set (bumper, quilt, blanket, and sheet) also got the cot tidy and curtains. Now I can chillax and paint the room when I am ready. My mum said she buy me the moses basket and mobile although I'm not dead set i the Moses basket yet might just get a cream one :shrug:

Poppy I wouldnt worry about your follicular phase Hun, you usually O later than cd 10 don't you?

Hope and lew maybe u do both have girls too!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink :hugs:

Jenny you got a bargain but sorry about your car... when i first passed my test i took OHs car into work with me and went out to get some dinner, i parked in a very small car park and reversed into a concrete post :dohh: i paniced that much i asked a stranger if he could get my car out of the post, he refused cos he didnt want to cause more damage but told me which way to turn the steering wheel so not to make more of a mess lol... got it back to work and all down drivers side was scratch and dented in OMG my OH had a heart attack when he saw it pfft

Funny enough every blue car we got after that i ALWAYS scratched, so when i bought a car i made sure it wasnt blue x


----------



## coral11680

Oh Jen you poor thing :hugs: but like you said could of been worse. I backed into a car last year and ripped half my bumper off! :dohh: dh wasn't happy at all!
Hope your opk is positive tomorrow!


----------



## poppy666

I usually ov later on a 28/29 day cycle Coral, but last 2 cycles have been CD10 of a 26 day and im worried thats what im going to be having from now on :shrug: dunno ive stressed most of the day about this and even thought im not doing it anymore cos its pointless unless i find something that says it wont effect the quality of my egg cos i dont want to go through another miscarriage if its a bad egg causing it.

I need to stop thinking of alsorts but its a concern


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

*Jelous* :haha: I want to buy mine now also. So its as nice as it looks online Coral? x


----------



## poppy666

Im jealous too Tink and im not PG :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Yeah I think so tink. Its very pretty.

Poppy from what I have just read the follicular phase is ok if it is over 9 days which yours is and the main thing to mature the egg is the luteinizing hormone which u obviously have because the egg is released. Its much more of a worry to have a short luteal phase :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks ladies lol i feel like such a numpty! 
Funnily enough Poppy my car is blue too and i think i made such a mess of it because once i was in the wall i couldn't work out how to get the car out of the wall without making more of a mess so i just put my foot down on the gas. . . woops!!! 
The guy in the car behind me must have thought i was a fruit loop haha 
Think DH is just relieved that i was ok because 2 young people in my town have died in seperate road accidents this week plus he's just glad it was my car and not his new one!
I have only been driving since June last year and this was my first woopsie so not toooo bad!
I have probably delayed O even further now with the fright i got lol

Poppy stop stressing your eggs will be fine and you'll have your bfp soon :)

Coral glad you got baby ding dong's bedding :) x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny thats why i asked the stranger to move it cos my mind went blank on how the hell to get it out :haha: blue not my colour im dangerous x

Coral so 9 days is ok? not counting cd10 it pops out then, thank you i feel a bit better now :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hmmmmm well I'm going with what Coral said Pops, I would say its long enough. I'll keep a lookie out for more info though. x


----------



## China girl

I got ewcm today....:happydance:

now to play catch up.....


----------



## poppy666

Woohoooo now get bedding CG :happydance::happydance:

Yes thanks Tink, i didt find much but probz not looking properly cos im tired :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooooooh see CG, it wasn't far away right? x


----------



## China girl

I have no idea Tink...I think I'm getting it earlier....I might do an opk if I have any left


----------



## coral11680

Hi china:hi: yay for ewcm!


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> Hi china:hi: yay for ewcm!

Hiya Coral....

Let's hope hubbys will give me the goods tonight...he is a bit grumpy at the momemt


----------



## coral11680

Poppy been reading a bit and from what I can understand the LH is produced by the mature egg so if you are producing this your egg should be fine Hun! Xx


----------



## China girl

Poppy, sorry about son:hugs:

Tink, Coral, Lew, Hopes, MC, LadyB, Phoebe hope you ladies are doing okay.

PK, glad you were able to find a new doctor and stating to get things rolling for you and DH. Good luck to you on your second job, money will be good, so stay focused on that:hugs:

Jenny yay on the ewcw!!

SleepingB glad your son is doing better

Damita!!! Third times the charm, it took me several times to pass my written. GL to you huni

If I missed anyone, please forgive me. My brain is on overload


----------



## poppy666

CG go poas before i go bed quick quick :haha:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Poppy been reading a bit and from what I can understand the LH is produced by the mature egg so if you are producing this your egg should be fine Hun! Xx

So basically you have to produce LH to get a mature egg in the first place or you wont ovulate?


----------



## China girl

Ok Poppy...hold on!!


----------



## coral11680

Yes I think so poppy it's all so confusing in medical terms! Lol


----------



## poppy666

Pmsl your telling me i was reading about FSH and didnt have a bloody clue lol.. too tired to take it all in tonight but your explaination i could understand x


----------



## China girl

Poppy, it was negative....only had one line....

DO opk's go bad???


----------



## poppy666

Not sure ive none to see if there is a invalid date :shrug: Just buy some new ones and keep testing from tomorrow to be safe now your on the Soy b/c as you say you got ewcm a bit earlier and its fertile cm x


----------



## China girl

Well I'm just gonna start :sex: as much as I can...I'm cheap..I don't want to buy any more!!!:haha: I am gonna use the rest up and order some from amazon for next cycle


----------



## coral11680

Off to bed girls I'm cream crackered! See yas tomorrow! :hi: x


----------



## poppy666

Hopefully there wont be another cycle missy :hugs: yes just kick your DHs ass up to bed everyday :haha:

Now im off to bed, enjoy rest of your day CG and night night Coral and Tink if she's still around :kiss:


----------



## China girl

Night Poppy & Coral :hi:


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties... reading about the opks reminded :dohh: i needed to start doing opks today and i just totally forgot!!! :wacko: and i just peed about 30 mins ago, so i will probably just wait until tomorrow now to start. dumb me. i even had dh buy me a new pack of opks yesterday. :dohh:

anyways, tink and poppy, i'm with you girls on the "no seafood" front. for myself, i've had fish once or twice, and i don't care for it, but the real issue for me is that i just cannot tolerate the smell. :sick: if the smell makes me :sick: there's no way in heaven or hell anybody's going to get me to put it in my mouth!!! :rofl::haha::rofl: so that's the bottom line for me :haha: 

jenny and china...:happydance: yay for ewcm!!! sounds like ov is on the horizon for you both!! :wohoo:

caz...i think your chart is looking GREAT for :bfp: hun!!! i'm excited for you and can't wait for you to test!!! :yipee::yipee:

UK girls...how often do you have to take a driver's test over there?? or are some of you ladies only recently getting drivers' licenses? i'm just curious...again (as usual), just funny sometimes comparing how things are in the UK to here in the US. i've been driving since i was 16, so almost 20 years (yikes!!...i'm SOOOOOOO olddddddd!!!!) it's just such a BIG deal here for kids to be old enough to get their "learner's permit" at the appropriate age and start driving. it's a big coming of age thing for kids here in the states. up until a few years ago, i'd only ever had a "fender bender", but 5 years ago, i had a serious accident...driving in the rain to work, the state was resurfacing the highway i was driving on, and the road was slick. i hydroplaned and lost control, spun out all the way across the median and into oncoming traffic at something like 65-75mph. SCARY. time really does slow down in those situations. i remember the impact so clearly. i was hit by 3 cars. my car was totalled..really a miracle i survived and wasn't more injured than i was. i ended up with a severe concussion and neck injury. i didn't realize it at the time, but i did lose consciousness for a short time. my face was all cut up from the glass and swollen from being banged around so much. it was pretty gruesome. had terrible nightmares and flashbacks (PTSD) for a couple of months, and couldn't bring myself to drive for over a month. my sweet daddy drove me everywhere. it happened just about 4 or 5 months after me and my ex split up, so it was a terrible time. but all's better now :flower: time heals and what time didn't heal, the plastic surgeon did :haha: ehh, nothing big girls...i had a nasty scar above my left eye, and the surgeon was able to remove most of it and close it up so it's not as noticeable. i wore a bandage over the spot for about 3 months to make sure it healed up nicely as sun will worsen scars. now all i need is a little bit of eyebrow pencil to cover it up. :haha: ah geez :dohh: here i go babbling on again about nothing...sorry sweeties. it's b/c i miss you all so much during the day and don't really get a chance to just chat :wacko: well i better go...gotta get up early for work tomorrow :sleep: i'll talk to you girls this weekend if not tomorrow!! :kiss::hug:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ding dongs :hi:

China hope you got the goods last night!:winkwink:

PK over here you have to be 17 to take you're test. I think our tests here are a little more difficult than over there. Only reason I know is my husband recently had to take the uk written and practical test and he said it was harder than the one he took on NJ when he was 16. I took mine when I was 18 and luckily passed both parts first time, although a big part of my practical was I had a great examiner. The World cup 98 was on and all he did was talk about that the whole time, made me relax and he was really nice:haha: When I moved to the states luckily they just made me take the written part to get my New Jersey license and I passed that the second time around:dohh: A difference in the US and here is you dont really need to drive here, there are so many public bus routes and trains people easily travel without driving so some people never learn to drive, although personally I would hate to have to take the bus etc, cars are much more convenient. Over here once you get your license it lasts until you are you are 70 years old you dont have to renew them. Over there its like every 4 years right? Which reminds me I need to renew mine when I visit in April. If I ever move back I dont want to have to take the test again!:haha:
That accident sounded so frightening PK:hugs: I have only been in fender benders like you said. Nothing with much damage at all. My biggest thing was backing out of a space last year and I didnt see a car driving by and I went into him:dohh: neede a new bumber but that was my worst in my 12 years of driving. Fingers crossed it stays that way!:haha:

Wow I rambled on then didn't I:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Coral, we like your rambling :haha: :hugs: x

PK hey honey, ramble on also :haha: glad you understand about the seafood :haha: x

Pops, still reading. I don't think you should jump to conclusions about your short FP. Its only been a couple of cycles right? and after the miscarriage? To me its just taking a while for your hormones to settle down again. It doesn't take much to put the fine balance out of whack. From my reading, ovulation before 10 days could mean the quality of the egg isn't fantastic, as would be the case after 20 days. I would have said 9 days would be ok, especially when you consider af might have been a few hours earlier and O a few hours later than dead on time scales. Yes there's lots of info about diminishing eggs and quality of eggs with age and FP problems, but I wouldn't read too much into all that just yet. 

Coral said about LH being released by the mature egg, and there is some sort of truth in that. Its actually produced by the pituitary glad, along with FSH. In simple terms your brain produces FSH to get the egg ready, as it matures, more and more estrogen is produced by the follicles until it reaches a level that signals to the brain the egg is ready. The brain then releases LH to stimulate the egg to pop out. Estrogen levels drop off and progesterone takes over for the LP. Since Progesterone is produced from the Egg that has been released, the temp rise we see on a chart as a result indicates ovulation has indeed taken place.

So, to me everything looks ok, just maybe a tiny bit out of whack. You could worry yourself silly over not producing good quality eggs etc, what with the miscarriage and all but hey, it was only a little while ago your produced perfect little Korben. I think you'll find everything will work out just fine honey :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

Awww thanks Tink really appreciate all that its totally put my mind at ease and your right i manage to concieve Korben and he's healthy :hugs:
I was thinking alsorts that my body was ready to go through the change etc :haha: but i never started my periods till i was 18 same as my mum and when she died at 52 she was still having periods so i must still have a decent amount of eggs in storage lol.

May like you say my body still not back to normal 100% and may take another few months to go back to 28 cycle. :kiss:

Where's MC i need to see if she got that delivery yet x


----------



## Hopes314

poppy i agree i think your cycles look fine for ttc, i looked online about extending the fp and i cant seem to find much about a supplement or anything that could solve that. i wonder if you stopped soy if you would ov later? sorry i can't be of much more help


as for me, skipped my crab legs last night, got so sick around 630 just went right to bed and didnt open my eyes until 530 this morning. so that was the end of that i guess. although ive been taking the same prenatal vitamins ever since we started ttc last august, i recently DREAD taking them, its like i have to have a feast or i can't hold them down. should i get a different vitamin prescribed? literally, yesterday morning i had 3 pieces of french toast, a yogurt, and an apple, and then took the vitamins, and almost couldn't keep them down. i really think it was due to the vitamins because although i felt a little crappy before eating and all of course, after eating and then the vitamins it was a very sudden violent kind of nausea, so i really think its the vitamins all of a sudden? This morning I had a sandwich and a yogurt and 2 popsicles, then took the vitamins, and within probably 5 minutes it was all back up again. Should I consider trying again later and eating and taking the vitamins again? I know vitamins are like a bad bad thing to take too much of, so I'm kinda afraid to try to take them again today incase some of it already got absorbed?? What do you think?

My next scheduled appointment with my "old" doctor is next wednesday the 2nd, I was going to cancel since I'm switching drs and I'm scheduled to see new dr march 14th, but I may keep that appt with old doctor so I can get different vitamin prescription and.. nausea meds. I'm caving.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Exactly Pops, to me this cycle looks much better on your chart so I'm sure you'll be back to normal very soon, if not already! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, I say keep the app, switch vits and get the meds :hugs: Hope today is better for you x


----------



## Hopes314

Thanks tink. The other option I was considering was calling up doc and telling them everything and seeing if they want to try to squeeze me in monday instead. I feel like I cant wait that much longer. The part that bothers me most is the vitamins really. I feel guilty going until wednesday with possibly keeping down no vitamins.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well at this stage in pregnancy, the main reason you take the vits is to safeguard your nutritional requirements. So ideally yes you need them as your not managing to keep much down.......BUT If I was you, I would stop taking the vits for a couple of days and see what happens. I personally think if your throwing up food and your vits, its pointless taking them. You would benefit far more from gaining the vits from real food, that you can keep down. Of course if you found you were still throwing up regardless then of course keep taking them. But I dunno, what do you think? the main thing you needed out of them was the folic acid in the first tri. Perhaps if you notice an improvement try and eat lots of nutriant rich foods and then ask for new vits at the appointment. 

I know its very different over there, but over hear we don't have to take vits, only folic acid for the first 12 weeks. We buy them if we want to take a multi vit. Tell me to shut it if you want :haha: just a thought x


----------



## sleeping bubs

well I am out this month :-( a 28day cycle this month....

My SIL is in hospital with a blood clot in her lung she ok at moment but on heparin 2 times a day and they want to discharge her!!! She went in last night with breathing problems. She had her scan today and baby is fine and she is having a girl.. Well waiting for more news


----------



## Hopes314

hehe tink i wouldnt tell you to shut it! we all love to hear your advice! thats interesting that you guys dont get vitamins prescribed in the first tri. it seems things are so much more hands off there. i hope my new doctors are more that way, it seems that they are.


----------



## Hopes314

SB:hugs: sorry about af and about your SIL, at least baby is ok. a blood clot in the LUNG yuck. if they want to send her home i guess at least that means docs think things are ok. and as for af, at least you have a beauuutiful 28 day cycle:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just a thought hun, up to you :hugs: I know its so different over there and it might be something your not comfortable doing. FX this all gets resolved soon for you, you must feel so rotten! x

Sleeping bubs, sorry for af :hugs: dammit.......wish there was more I could say to help :( Hope SIL gets better soon, I know its scary but the heparin will thin out the blood and hopefully it will disintegrate and everything will be fine. I'll keep her in my prayers :hugs: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weekend woopp x x x


----------



## TTC2308

HI GIRLS!!!!!

It has been so long, but I wanted to drop in and say hello. I read back several pages and see that everyone is doing fine. Congratulations on the new baby GIRL Ding Dongs that are coming. They are so fun!!!

ASFM - Taking 1000mg of Metformin daily and in 2 weeks will up it to 1500mg a day. Hopefully eveything gets back on track then I will be up for chatting with you girls again on TTC. As for now, I will stay low and read up on you girls ever so often just to make sure everyone is good. Hugs to all!!!!


----------



## poppy666

SB hope your SIL gets better soon :hugs: Heparin stops the clot breaking off and contains it, i had a clot on the lung and its a very scary thing, but she'll be well looked after and baby be fine xxx


----------



## poppy666

TTC2308 said:


> HI GIRLS!!!!!
> 
> It has been so long, but I wanted to drop in and say hello. I read back several pages and see that everyone is doing fine. Congratulations on the new baby GIRL Ding Dongs that are coming. They are so fun!!!
> 
> ASFM - Taking 1000mg of Metformin daily and in 2 weeks will up it to 1500mg a day. Hopefully eveything gets back on track then I will be up for chatting with you girls again on TTC. As for now, I will stay low and read up on you girls ever so often just to make sure everyone is good. Hugs to all!!!!

Nice to see you sweetie, whats metformin for? :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all :wave: thanx again poppy :flower::friends::kiss::hugs:
im ill....i spent all last night sat on the loo, and today im close to puking i feel really crappy, but poppy made me smile, i was in bed when postie came,so opened it around 330pm, its great !! i love you heaps poppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Hope you get better soon sweetie :hugs:

Well no symptoms for me today, just had very rosey cheeks this afternoon cos i was getting hot flushes, but ive been sneezing so think a cold on its way again blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey :wave:
Hopes- I would say try a day without vits and see if its that? :hugs: glad u getting sickness meds though will be alot better for you!
PK- Your posts are always long and fun to read, don't worry about going on its nice to have conversations non-ttc related and know more about our fellow ding dongs! :thumbup:
Poppy- I think you have to produce a mature enough egg to produce LH as the other girls said :hugs: 
AFM- More house hunting :sleep: :sleep: Absolutely hate it! :sleep: was fun at first but now its just hassle especially the places we have seen i wouldn't let my dog step foot in them :dohh: and the nice ones were TINY! Sorry for the rant, still no +OPK but due to do one shortly so will see (usually get one CD 15)
Completely fed up with college course, all the people on it are complete BITCHES and i can't be doing with people like that, they act like 13yo school girls :dohh: and course isn't even about animals it more about jobs you can do with animals and we never actually do anything with actual animals just bloody pictures! Fed up, i wanted to be hands on as fed up of sitting in a classroom but this is completely what i didn't want. Been on course for nearly 2 years and its just got worse, debating quitting and just getting half the qualification as they messed up my train pass so i couldn't go for 8 weeks so i am a whole term behind anyway :cry: sorry just fed up :dohh:
Little dexter is such a sweetie he brightens my days :cloud9: fed him for first time yesterday :D so cute! He is doing well, up to 4oz of milk per feed already and he still wants it every three hours although SIL only feeds him every 4 cause she doesn't want to overfeed him, he is really bad of an evening at night he just screams and screams for no apparent reason and we all have to basically hold him while he is crying cause nothing pacifies him :shrug: doesn't matter though cause he such a sweeties HV said its cause he is a baby and he can't go on hungry baby work till 6weeks :thumbup:
Wish i would hurry up and ovulate already! 

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

So could dexter not have Colic if he only screams of a night time? does he bring his knees up to his chest when he's crying :wacko:

He drinks more than Korben every did at that age lol korben still only on 6oz if he has a bottle x


----------



## lupinerainbow

I really don't know i thought that but MIL says he would scream during the day also if he had it :shrug: he does do that but always has done and he even sleeps with his legs pulled up :shrug: I know he eats loads.. didn't realise it would fit in him :haha:
xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

My 2 boys only cried none stop of an evening when they had colic... Rhys dead on 6pm till midnight and Korben 7pm till midnight, so i bought Infacol to go in his bottles and it went over about a week or so cos it takes a few days for Infacol to kick in, also bought Comfort C&G easier on the stomach not as heavy x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Will let her know your advice and then its up to her :) thanks poppy! Depends whether she wants to sleep or not :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

chloe also had colic,infacol worked a treat for her too...but it was always an evening when she suffered too...poor things..:awww:
does anyone know if you can take something for bad tummy upset in preg? my belly is killing and cant eat/drink anything it cramps bad and goes "straight through" me sorry for the tmi...xx


----------



## poppy666

Not nice MC :hugs: but no dont know what you could take whilst PG... Dr Tink get your ass back on this thread lol :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Told SIL and she said its not colic he gets agitated cause he wants his feed early, he needs too poop at night and he just does it :shrug: so i don't know :dohh: MIL is with me on saying she should at least try it, if it doesn't work it doesn't but its worth a try but its up to her, don't like interfering cause i wouldn't like it if she did when i had a baby :) 
MC can you not ring NHS direct and ask them? :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

had a look to see what i could take..nothing by the looks of it...:growlmad: paracetamol for the pains,and thats it...oh well ill sit and suffer i suppose..
hope the kids n OH dont get it, im not good with poo everywhere! :haha:
so, you got cold poppy? or early symptoms??xx
lupine hope dexter better soon xx


----------



## poppy666

FX'd she tries it then LR cos its not nice Colic for :baby: but your right only so much you can say ( just buy some infacol n put in drawer) :haha:

Yeah MC ive been sneezing all day n nose is stuffy so cold again, only just got rid of a head cold at start of my cycle pfft....

Think you'll just have to try get plenty of fluids down you whilst its coming out other end sweetie x


----------



## mothercabbage

yea im trying to drink some..my lips are all cracked so im worried im getting dehydrated, but constantly sipping water/juice now..feel shocking! connor had a couple of "interesting" nappy changes over the last couple of hours, hope he not getting it, still seems in good spirits but kids always do:shrug: unlike us, we lie around sighing and moaning :haha: 
FXd its early symptoms and not a cold starting, i hate having a snotty nose and headaches! yuk! xx


----------



## poppy666

Chicken pox going around here i keep trying to expose korben to them but none of my friends kids got them just friends of friends lol im cruel but want him to get them then he's immune to them x

Hope connors ok bless him x


----------



## mothercabbage

i did the same with connor but he never picked them up...best to get it over and done with whilst little i think, i did the same with chloe..she got them bad poor cow..all in her mouth and all over her body ..if korben gets them ill bring connor over :haha: how evil are we :haha: xx


----------



## poppy666

Awww poor chloe in her mouth must of been painful for her, yes if korben gets them i'll bring korben up to give them connor lol. I chose not to vaccinate korben so want him to catch the typical childhood illnesses whilst young and get them over with, but watch this he wont catch anything pmsl x


----------



## phoebe

:hi::hi::hi::hi:Helloooooooooooooo chicks xxxxx 

Just popped on quickly to see how we all are. Just back from scan and all went really well, the sonographer was really lovely. Better than the witch i had last time. well here is a pic of wee Ding Dong for u xxxx:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

[/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







scan 5m 002.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poppy666

I say boy :happydance::happydance: lovely piccy sweetie xxx


----------



## phoebe

Thankyou Popples, i still think boy too, how rude of me how are u today? I must read back and see how life has been on here xxxx


Sorry to hear ur tom-dick Cabs, hope u feel bettere soon. keep pumping the fluids in, Dont get dehydrated hun, i think ur allowed diaralyte(sp?) whilst pregnant, to help replace lost minerals xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Im mighty fine thank you :kiss: just eating a cream cake n got tootheache now lol


----------



## mothercabbage

ok ill look into that phoebe,:hugs: and yea im with you n poppy :blue: i think..glad your scan was better today..xxx
poppy, hopefully korben and connor with get chicken pox mildly and get over it fast! it seemed forever with poor chloe..but she ok and only 1 scar from a whole body covering, right on the side of her nose,you can hardly see it now though,im sur she was around 2 when she got them...xxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi guys!

Mc big :hugs: sorry you're feeling shite (literally) glad the Doppler came it's great isn't it!

Phoebe awwww :awww: sweet :baby: ding dong! Did u see anything in between the legs? Sorry I have to ask! Lol

Poppy hope ots early symptoms Hun!

Hi lupine, poor little dexter sounds a bit like colic, does she swaddle him? That's sometimes helps calm them.

Oh mc caz is having a boy too! I am outnumbered on 3 peats you need to have a girl! Lol


----------



## mothercabbage

ooo i got me an orange...just noticed :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: cozza, yea i saw but i seem to only get replies from you on that thread now, maybe because im behind you guys, so i tend to stalk now a days...im thinking :pink: for me now but it will be one or the other:haha: ages to wait though! xx


----------



## poppy666

Im only saying boy cos he looks like he's got quite a defined jaw line :thumbup:

Yeah MC rhys has a little scar on his forehead where he picked one of the scabs off when he got them...


----------



## phoebe

Didnt get to see any potty shots lol. L/o wasn't really playing ball today and had legs jammed shut and kept face hidden from us for ages. But after a bit of jiggling, finally turned round and did the biggest yawn :haha::haha: nawty little monkey xxx


----------



## phoebe

Congrats on ur baby orange Cabs xxxxxx
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: ding dong baby...


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm think we need another mass of BFPs now for 1st Tri cos your all in 2nd Tri now :happydance: woohooo for orange MC :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mothercabbage

signing off for the night now, i gonna try grt me a full nights sleep with no loo visits..i hate my toilet! sick of the sight of it lol, anyhoooo, have a good night and catch up tomorrow, thanx again poppy :hugs: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Hmmm think we need another mass of BFPs now for 1st Tri cos your all in 2nd Tri now :happydance: woohooo for orange MC :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

only realise i was in 2nd tri the other day! :rofl: preg head! night night xx


----------



## phoebe

yes i agree Pops we need a new wave of 1tri Ding dongs, to keep the flow going:thumbup::thumbup: xxx


N-nite Cabs hope a good nite's kip does the trick xxx


----------



## poppy666

Night MC shove a cork up there ull get some sleep then :haha: :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Cabs failing that what poppy has just said. Get some Bisto powder, it may not stop it, but it will sure thicken it up!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Sorry lovely, my bad.......couldnt resist:blush: xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww sorry to hear your poorly MC, can't help out with med suggestions I'm afraid, its best to let it all flush out so to speak. I know the cramps and such are horrible, should be over soon. If your still bad tomorrow get some rehydration sachets like dioralyte to replace what your loosing, they sometimes settle things a little also. Just make it up and sip every 10 mins, if you hate the taste pop in some robinsons. Get well soon x


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> Cabs failing that what poppy has just said. Get some Bisto powder, it may not stop it, but it will sure thicken it up!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> Sorry lovely, my bad.......couldnt resist:blush: xxxxxx

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Bisto :haha: that made me laugh pmsl


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> Cabs failing that what poppy has just said. Get some Bisto powder, it may not stop it, but it will sure thicken it up!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> Sorry lovely, my bad.......couldnt resist:blush: xxxxxx
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Bisto :haha: that made me laugh pmslClick to expand...

Lol :haha: But i have put myself in the nawty corner. Bad Pheebees[-X[-X


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe honey, I didn't even realise it was Friday already :rofl: the days have just melted into one this past few :haha: So glad you had a better experience this time and all is well. Loving the picture of your lovable ding dong :awww: x

Lupine, I agree that it sounds like little dexter is suffering from colic, infacol certainly wont do him any harm even if its not. As for the feeding, again that's her choice. Although in my experience hungry babies often feed more than 4 hourly, and wont take more than they can handle, it just comes straight up again. But then she is mum, and she will want to find her own feat so pointless me saying lol Its so hard at first, but she will soon settle as will little Dexter. It just takes a little time. I also used the cow and gate comfort, and my babies were more settled on it x

Pops, loving the cold :haha: i got one at 4/5 DPO just before implantation. I swear it was my immune system letting up so I didn't reject the bubba. Anyhow, FX eh? :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh BISTO.................. :rofl:

That's made me feel a little queasy Phoebes, thinking about poop n gravy.........:haha:


----------



## phoebe

Yes i forgot to say earlier Pops that i had a stinking cold just before my positive. Hope its the same for u and that u feel betterer soon :hugs:xx

Thanks Tink, yes today was a much better experience xx:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Finally korbens off n hardly crawled today :happydance::happydance:


[URL=https://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/?action=view&current=MOV00057.mp4][IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/th_MOV00057.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Soooooooooooooo cute lil Korben :awww: x


----------



## caz & bob

aw eyes in the back of your ars now hun x x x


----------



## poppy666

I know was buzzing pmsl ' little things please little minds' lol... he's confidence has grown since last week... you got it all to come ladies :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Oh bloody hell i totally forgot to tell you ladies :dohh: CID came today to see Gage they arrested the taxi driver late last night and atm his taxi licence has been revoked, he's been bailed till Thurseday till CPS has seen Gage's video interview... The Taxi driver said to the police that Gage forced HIM to proform the sexual on him... ffs how the hell would Gage force a big built asian guy to do anything he didnt want to do?? :growlmad:

Anyways CID said when they interviewed him no lawyer etc would even believe his story so just waiting for DNA from the guy to come back so they can formally charge him :happydance: Im just relieved that monster has been caught... They caught 2 minutes of Gage on CCTV in the Taxi pulling away from the nightclub so managed to find what Taxi company he worked for x


----------



## coral11680

:awww: cute little korben no stopping him now!

I agree poppy we need more bfp asap!


----------



## coral11680

Oh poppy good news hope the b a s t a r d gets what he deserves


----------



## poppy666

All i know he's no previous and not on record so until it goes to crown court i dont know what he'll get, but know he'll never work for Taxi's again and i think he'll go on the sex register :shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

i have had it all poppy carnt wait do it all again with the 2 nd x x x


----------



## Hopes314

MC i hope you feel better, and congrats on the orange:happydance:

poppy- im so glad they caught that nasty man! I hope he gets some nice jail time, ew! and i loved korbens video he is just so darn cute!

phoebe- lovely scan pic, how cute :) I dont want to guess the gender because I was wrong on like all of them so far lol. Glad baby is doing well though!! I can't wait til I get a scan pic where baby actually looks like a baby!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- Haha! Might spike his bottles with it :winkwink: she leaves the ones she made up for the night on kitchen side after she goes to bed to cool down and then I put them in fridge before I go :rofl: I wont really but might just buy her some or get MIL to cause then she will use it :D Im sure women have a built in instinct cause OH and her OH sleep through him crying but me and MIL always wake up in the night when he cries :/ weird! I get the chicken pox thing I didnt get it till I was like 10 and I wish id got it younger so I didnt remember it! Aww poppy :cloud9: korben is so cute! Didnt take him long once he done them first few steps did it! :D Brilliant news about taxi driver, there is no way they will believe him! So good he got caught! How is gage?
MC- sorry you feeling so rough again :hugs: are you generally and ill person? Or is it just pregnancy that lowers immune system? :happydance: for orange! 
Pheobe- Aww! :cloud9: he/she is beautiful :) love seeing our little ding dongs! :hugs:
Still think boy :D Love the bisto thing... retch :haha:
Coral- Unsure of that because whenever I see him he is never in cot (he gets held all day and only put in crib at night and picked up when he cries) which could possibly be and issue with the night time crying but he doesnt always stop when he is being held, got him a nightlight that plays tunes and puts holographic pics on ceiling and walls from babies r us today, one of settings is heartbeat so hopefully it will help settle him if its just he wants to be held.
Tink- Thanks and yeah I know what you mean, I dont want to tell her what to do neither, she got really upset last night because baby was screaming for and hour and then his dad took him away from her and he shut up straight away :/ yet he doesnt have much to do with him, he doesnt feed him, change nappies etc I think he just helps her bath him. She is doing a really good job but is really struggling with accepting help because it feels like failing sort of thing bless her :hugs: can see I will be the same though :blush: will be tired and grouchy and think everyone is trying to interfere sort of thing.
Caz & Hopes :wave:
Sorry for the seriously long posts :blush: what with looking at 20,000 houses haven't had time to come on so get over excited when i do :haha: I still not got positive OPK :( which means will be ovulating later than usual and LP is already only 12 :( nearly positive though so might do one before i go to bed :shrug: or it will be tomorrow, oh and brother been staying and dog got spayed so been sleeping on sofa so not been temping until 10 or 11 after i woke up at 6 went back upstairs then went back to sleep woke up and took temp, do you think they will be okay? cause it says 3 hours of unbroken sleep- but it different time is the only thing :wacko: can't believe i actually not forgot 1 temp but gets messed up around OV :dohh:

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Wish they would lock people like that up n throw away the key, sick perve.......he's got a nerve trying to turn it around like that. Glad police have got him, hope he gets what he deserves!


----------



## poppy666

LR If your opk is nearly there just do one tonight i bet its not long now the positive :thumbup: and yes Gage doing a lot better, CID sorting out a special trained councellor for him so with a bit of work he'll be ok, but he says he's never going in a Taxi again ever x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm sure babies settle with dads because they don't associate them with feeding etc :haha: not all dads obviously, some are really hands on i know but my ex wasn't and I'm sure I got the screaming cause they knew I was gonna feed them, change them, give them what ever they needed and they were 'asking' for it. Makes sense though, plus dads tend to be a little more chilled and exciting as they haven't got all the emotional upheaval of hormones and maternal worrys. Well that's my little theory :haha: who knows.

Think your temps should be ok Lupine, try and get that 3/4 hour stretch and temp as close to your normal time as poss. Always the way isn't it, O time and sleeptime gets fecked :haha: Anyhow, you can still usually see a rise in post O temps even with erratic temps. x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well cd21 for me and still no positive opk, done 1 this afternoon and there was a resonable line although nowhere near positive then tonight barely anything there again. I don't know what is going on this cycle i think i might just keep bd'ing every second night and forget about the opk's for now x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- I cant blame him for not going in a taxi, I would rather walk its awful- just cause that man not got convictions doesnt mean he hasnt done it before it just means he has not been reported/ caught for it before. Glad to hear he is getting help, going to dtd tonight- missed last night and night before and will do OPK before I go to bed :) 
Tink- Your theory sounds pretty plausible :thumbup: sure it will change when he is older though :) will update my temps on FF in a minute :thumbup: should be okay :dohh:
Jenny- Bding every other night sounds like a good plan now, maybe stress of not OV yet is making you delayed sort of thing? Or does that sound silly? What day do you usually OV and how long is your cycle usually? :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

Jenny I agree keep BDing regularly, thats the best thing you can do! I totally understand how you feel with the long cycles, I felt that some of mine would never end. :hugs: hopefully theres a BFP right around the corner!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well LR my cycles have been unpredictable since coming of the depo, in the last 6 months i have O'd anywhere from cd17 to cd27! Getting frustrated now :( If i have not got my bfp by July i am going to the docs to see whats going on as that will be 18 months off the the depo. 
Meantime im looking forward to going to Tenerife 3 weeks tomorrow woop woop x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Ooo that will be nice! Maybe you will make baby there cause you will be all relaxed :D have nice holiday! :happydance:

EDIT- Chart updated if anyone wants to check it out and tell me if it looks okay or if temps are totally out or if they just want to have a nosey :) 

xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Chart looks ok Lupine, fx for that eggy to pop soon now. x

Jen, I agree with you, try not to get hung up by the OPK's and keep up the :sex: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thanks tink, i have no clue with charts :blush: all i know is if its above coverline after ovulation its good :D lol!

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

About the same as i know about charts LR oh and they go up and down on a daily basis lol, think i need to buy another battery for mine sure its due x


Edited gosh you got loadssssssssssssssss of ewcm n watery days pfft


----------



## pk2of8

hey lovelies :kiss:

well, working starting next weekend saturday with my old company, so 1 more weekend reprieve. dh wants to go out to dinner tonight, so just be on for a minute. 

coral, that makes sense about the driving :haha: thanks for filling me in hun :hugs: yes, in general here, you have to renew license every 4-6 years, so do it while you hace the chance! 

LR, sounds like baby does have colic hun. my dd2 had colic...she always cried in the evenings too...ohh it was awful! poor little thing...seemed to last forever. :wacko: hope your ov comes soon sweetie :hugs:

hopes, have you tried taking the vits at night when you go to bed?? i never could take them unless it was at night, and even then, i stopped taking them (like tink suggested) if it got to be too bad. all my babies turned out fine even without the vits :winkwink: 

MC...:awww: poor thing, more sick! i hope you feel better soon luv! :hugs:

phoebe, beautiful :baby: ding dong!!! :hugs: glad all is well hun!! :happydance:

sleeping, sorry to hear about af hun and abt your SIL...i'm sure everything will be ok sweetie :hugs:

jenny, i hope your ov comes soon too sweetie. the long cycles suck! :haha::hugs:

tink, how are you feeling sweetie? :hugs: i thought there was something else you had written that i wanted to respond to, but i can't think of it at the mo :wacko:

poppy, SOOOOO glad the police found that MF-er that hurt gage!!! i hope he rots for it! :hugs: and korben is so precious!!!! :awww: such a cutie pie!!! :hugs:

caz, temps still looking good sweetie :thumbup:

well, my opk was VERY negative this evening. guess i've got a while to go still for ov. :wacko: nothing else new at the mo...guess i'll talk to you girls later this weekend sweeties! :hugs:


----------



## loveinbinary

*knock knock* May I join you ladies? I'm from the 'Those Who TTC Together, Stick Together' thread and it seems to have gotten a bit quiet in there as of recent and several ladies have gone missing. It was brought up tonight by someone that perhaps some of the ttc ladies are uncomfortable with how much pregnancy discussion there has been due to a small handful of us being pregnant. I certainly don't want to cause any discomfort over there so I thought perhaps poking my head in elsewhere would help things, if you don't mind having me. I remember seeing how chatty this place was and combined with several ttc as well as pregnant gals. Thought it would be a nice new place to call 'home'.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Hi Loveinbinary :wave: like we said before, all of you are welcome here. A while ago the same thing came up on this thread about whether the preggo girls should move to a new thread, and it stirred up some BIG opinions :haha: Mainly from TTC ladies who really wanted us all to stick together! In actual fact it turned out to be just the one person who wanted a separate thread, but she left us anyway. I suspect the same might happen to your thread, it would be great if you guys could stick together, you all seem like a great bunch. Of course feel free to post here still, it would be lovely to get to know you! :hugs: Hows the pregnancy going? x

PK, I'm ok honey. My B12 is ok now, and my illness is in remission. BUT I am in constant pain, and some days its worse than others. My scoiliosis pain is worse, and the SPD is getting worse. Yesterday was the worst ever day, and my hips actually gave way. So annoying cause I now have so much more energy. Ok rant over :haha: enjoy your last last relaxing weekend for a while. :hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> Cabs failing that what poppy has just said. Get some Bisto powder, it may not stop it, but it will sure thicken it up!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> Sorry lovely, my bad.......couldnt resist:blush: xxxxxx
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Bisto :haha: that made me laugh pmslClick to expand...
> 
> Lol :haha: But i have put myself in the nawty corner. Bad Pheebees[-X[-XClick to expand...

wow thanx for that sympathy girls..:rofl::rofl::rofl: good job i loooove you isnt it :haha: but as it goes i was ok last night no need for bisto or a cork,although the other night i needed something like that! yuk eeeuuuwwwwwww :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Hi ding dongs :hi:

Hi loveinbnary, welcome to the group this thread usually moves quite fast! How is your pregnancy so far.

Hi tink that sucks you are in so much pain Hun. Hope it eases up a bit for you soon!:hugs:

I got a mango now!:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: morning cabbage glad your pipes are in better working order today!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: coral...yep the "otherend" pipes are being good today just feel a bit :sick:
thanx for the sympathy girls, im not usually an ill person i think it was lupine that asked, must be preg-ness! :haha: feel generally crap today but ill live!..id spike dexters bottles too! good plan!
@poppy, thats great new about gage's case...what a sicko trying to turn it onto the young lad! hope he gets what he deserves! bastar d!!!!!!!!!!!...on a lighter note, korben looking good with the walking:happydance: he has lost his baby-ness and more of a toddler now..deffo time for that :bfp: 
@loveinbinary...welcome to the gang! enter at your own risk though! im the only sane one here! :rofl::rofl:sorry girls but its true, your all maaaaaaaaaaaaaad!!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: for the mango!!


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy, i was on that in-gender site again and the woman tht predicts sex of babies from your Ov date had messaged the lady with the same Ov day as you...she said she edited her post...here it is..i copied and pasted it for you..:happydance:
Hi Aradena,

Please let me know what you think! I am pretty sure I ovulated on February 21st. If I get prego, my due date will be November 14th, 2011.

Looking forward to hearing from you! Thanks!



Hi so sorry I was wrong ..21,22,23 Feb Chart showing Girl... and 21 st, Moon was in boy sign....from 22 feb at 2am Girl sign started..

i think if you get :bfp: it will be a little lady....FXd for you poppy!! xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww so 21st ov girl? you look after me MC :hugs: but no confident this cycle but i wanna BFP my April for Xmas :baby: Your right korben's baby features are changing little toddler now :cloud9:

Glad you got rid of the dribbles :haha:

Welcome loveinbnary everyone is fantastic on here so you'll feel right at home :hugs:

Tink didnt realise you was in so much pain sweetie :hug:

Pk enjoy your meal and peaceful weekend before the other job starts next week :hugs:

afm nothing to report atm its the waiting game 'yawn' CG you give me your constipation missy i cant goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :haha:

Morning to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think af won't be long for me now got bad cramps today never had them this bad af is only jew Tuesday when im back at fs woopp x x x


----------



## Hopes314

caz-maybe the cramping is a symptommmmm:winkwink:

coral-congrats on mango:happydance: mangos were always my favoriteeee fruit!... but im ALLERGIC! i get poison ivy looking rash all over my mouth and face and tongue. i worked at a plant library at my old college and the woman who owned the place told me that mangos are in the same plant family as poison ivy! their skins secrete the poisonous oils that the poison ivy plant does, so anyone whos thinking about having their toddler try out mangos, stay AWAY! too risky!! just a little random tid bit i thought of :)

tink-sorry to hear you are in so much pain, it really sounds terrible! is there not anything else that can be done to make you more comfortable??:hugs::hugs: glad to hear you are having more energy though!

loveinbinary-welcome:hi: i think you will love it over here!


----------



## pk2of8

G'morning sweeties :hi:

aw, caz :hugs: i had high hopes for you this time 'round...maybe it'll still be bfp :shrug: in any case, so glad you have your fs appt on tues :wohoo:

tink, you poor thing :hugs: so much you have to deal with...and you're always in such a positive mood! you're a doll hun, and i'm so glad you're here with us, so rant away as needed! :haha:

coral, congrats on your mango sweetie :hugs:

MC, glad the sickness is going...hope the :sick: goes away for you too hun :kiss:

poppy :kiss::hugs:

loveinbinary...welcome to the group sweetie! you're other group did seem wonderful as well, and we're happy to have you here whenever you'd like :winkwink:

speaking of the group...girls, do me a favor and take a look at our front page...let me know what names you think might need to be removed from the list (or added to the list). i do like to keep it updated, and sometimes i forget who has continued to post and who hasn't. :wacko:

afm, yes, last relaxing weekend. i think we're going to run to the bank this morning...take care of a couple of things, and then we'll be able to do our taxes. but i think we're going to go to the beach again this afternoon :yipee::yipee: looking a little overcast right now, but i think it's supposed to clear up. other than that, just counting down to our next appts...i have ultrasound appt on wed, march 2nd at 3:15p, and dh has urologist appt on fri, march 4th at 2:30p. i'll try to post after both appts girls so as not to keep you waiting...i'm so relieved and excited about that!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

whoo pk urologist appointment not far off! its about time the drs get moving with that :) hope your dinner with DH was good! good luck with taxes.. YUCK! i always dread them. we finished ours about 10 days ago and are waiting for our refund. im such an impatient person!


----------



## Hopes314

as for front page, i don't recognize liz_legend or brillbride at all for some reason lol. and dono if were keeping mrsamy on our list or not? seems youve been keeping up pretty well though! maybe you can start putting up due dates :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Cabbage, glad ya skits have gone :thumbup: I think everything is just harder to cope with when you preg, plus you can't just dose yourself up like normal. x

Coral, Pops, PK, and hopes thanks for the sympathy :haha: I am just waiting for my physio app, I think its defo time for the crutches, tried walking round the shops this morning and must have looked ridiculous. My eldest was arm in arm carrying the bags and I was waddling along at a snail speed breathing through the pain. I must have looked like I was in blooming labour :rofl: Got all wet n soggy out, so came home to pop my cowprint all in one on :haha: I must take a photo soon, I look hilarious with a bump in it :haha:

I'll take a look at the list PK x

Caz, sorry you feel like af is coming, but I think all the preggo girls felt like that also so your not out yet :thumbup: x

Pops, your on planet pebble poo then? :haha: Hope you pass some soon :haha: constipation is shite........literally :haha: x

Hopes thanks for the info regarding Mangos, I never knew that? x

PK, not long till you apps then? have a lovely afternoon at the beech, very jealous :haha: x

Coral congrats on the baby Mango :happydance: x


----------



## Hopes314

Planet pebble poo! lol! i have been on that planet for quite some time. The one type of vitamin sample that I was given at a drs appointment actually had something in the vitamin to help make things more regular and comfortable. It was just lovely! I think I am going to ask for a prescription for that one on wednesday :) But I can't complain, I would much rather be on planet pebble poo than on that planet poor MC has been on lately:haha:


----------



## PJ32

Hi all, just popping in to say hi, managed to get five mins xx

Tink, sorry to hear that you're not 100% my lovely, physio ahhhhhhh 

Pops - pebble poo yaaay, me too, not been for 32 days, hope its the start for us chick. Glad the police have caught the the little F*&kwit, must be a big weight off.

Hi to loveinbinary, all the ladies on here are fab xx

AFM, I OV'd yay, feeling farely positive atm. feel free to take a peek at my chart input would be appriciated


----------



## Hopes314

pj chart looks good, those temps are nice and high! when are you going to test :)


----------



## PJ32

I am going to be good and no POAS until at least 12dpo (she says) This is my first chart so have nothing to compare too, so I am now a self confessed chart stalker haha

Hows you and you're little lemon xx


----------



## Hopes314

lemon and i are good! and hopefully you will never have to have another chart to compare it to :) good luck being patient and waiting until 12 dpo :) i never had that sort of patience! lol


----------



## PJ32

FXd this will be the one and only chart xx Not sure I will have that much patience to be honest.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PJ, great chart! all looking very good, and that might even be an early implantation dip at 5 DPO :happydance: I got my fingers crossed this is the last chart youll have to bother with also. How are things? x

Hopes, yes planet pebble poo :haha: I would far rather there than where MC has been also, the skits are the pits! x


----------



## PJ32

Hi Tink, have a good feeling , not SSing but I think that because I've been recently preggers I recognise the symptoms either that or my body hasn't had time to adjust and my progesterone is still quite high who knows just got to wait it out. Soooo want to be a pregnant ding donger again.


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies
Tink sorry your not feeling well :hugs:
Hopes, I had asked my Dr. About prescription vits, she told me they
are more expensive than over the counter & they don't make generic
just something to think about.
MC, glad your getting better :hugs:

Welcome loveinbinary
Hiya coral, poppy, pk,ok :hi:

Oh Coral, I did get the goods the other night...yay!!!
Hopefully Mr. Stingy will put out again!!! :rofl::rofl:
I hope I'm doing my chart correct, would love to know
when I O. Time will tell I suppose


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China, I hope Mr Stingy doesn't pull out :rofl: he needs to keep it in!:rofl: Your charts looking fine, just how you would expect it to look before O. Glad your ok honey x

PJ I so hope your a preggers Ding Donger right now but just don't know it yet! :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

Hello girlies xxx:hi::hi::hi::hi:

Firstly apologies to Cabs, sorry if the bisto comment offended sweets. Glad ur feeling better today, must be scary having that whilst pg. was a bit tactless of me, sorry Dum dum hope u still love me:dohh: Glad u got ur doppler yay:hugs:xxx

Tinky hi honey sorry to hear ur in so much pain, cant be nice at all espec now ur getting that 2nd tri bloom, feel better soon lovely:hugs:xxx

PK enjoy the weekend lovely, hope its nice and warm for u guys. Good luck for app on 4th march:hugs:xxx will take a look at front page in a sec

Corally Worally congrats on ur baby mango yay. hope alls well with u :happydance:xxx

Poppy Aww congrats to Korben:awww: ur gonna need eyes everywhere now lol. Fantastic new about that scum bag driver being caught, regardless of whether its a 1st offence or not. I hope the law takes the w****r to task and throw the book at at him. Big hugs to Gage, i take my hat for him standing up for himself.And maybe just maybe if ther are other victims out there, they will now come forward. A similar thing happened to a friend and when she pressed charges, another 6(!) victims came forward. hugs to u all :hugs:xxx

Lupine hope l/o is better soon poor wee lamb. And happy house-hunting:hugs:xxx

Sleeping bubs so sorry for af. Hope this cycle brings better luck and joy:hugs:xxx

PJ yay for ov time:happydance:, good luck and hope the 2ww goes super quick:dust::hugs:xxx

Lovebinary welcome to the thread, hope u like it here. The girls are fab:hugs: xxx

Hopes how u hunny? hope lemon is well:hugs:xxx

Asfm i am still achey but it looks like i have had a wee growth spurt and bump appears bigger:thumbup: just chillaxing today, waiting for the rugby to start so i can ogle the sexy legs and bums fnarr fnarr:winkwink:xxxx

If i have forgotten anyone then sorry for that, not intended, just that my poor wee brain has finally gone into overload lol. Hope all is well and hope everyone has a lovely weekend :hugs::kiss::hugs:xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> fnarr fnarr:winkwink:xxxx

:haha: whats fnarr fnarr? :haha: oh you do make me giggle Phoebes. Enjoy :thumbup: x


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> :wave::hi: ladies
> Tink sorry your not feeling well :hugs:
> Hopes, I had asked my Dr. About prescription vits, she told me they
> are more expensive than over the counter & they don't make generic
> just something to think about.
> MC, glad your getting better :hugs:
> 
> Welcome loveinbinary
> Hiya coral, poppy, pk,ok :hi:
> 
> Oh Coral, I did get the goods the other night...yay!!!
> Hopefully Mr. Stingy will put out again!!! :rofl::rofl:
> I hope I'm doing my chart correct, would love to know
> when I O. Time will tell I suppose

Hi China:hi::hi: hows u sweetpea? Glad to hear ur getting the goods, keep at it girly and tell Mr Stingy to keep at it too. I have my fxd crossed for hunny xxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> fnarr fnarr:winkwink:xxxx
> 
> :haha: whats fnarr fnarr? :haha: oh you do make me giggle Phoebes. Enjoy :thumbup: xClick to expand...

Oh me just being a dirty old woman fnarr fnarr as is woof woof!! perving at the eye candy!! Rubbing my knees Vic Reeves style:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:xxx


----------



## phoebe

Just noticed i have got a papaya!!! Yay!!
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Hopes314

china- the prescription vitamins are VERY expensive! they run at 60-200$ per month, depending on brand, etc. however, with my insurance my co-pay is only 3$. Right now I pay 16$ a month for the non-prescription one-a-day brand. It would actually be cheaper to be prescribed a prescription medicine! :rofl: I tried one called CitraNatal and it helped "regulate" things and it was flavored/scented like vanilla so it went down eassyyyy. I think it was one of the very expensive ones, but since my copay for all brand name prescriptions is 3$, I might as well ask for it :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

pheebyweeby congrats on papaya! whew it seems like your pregnancy is FLYING! Does it seem to be going fast for you too!? and lemon is doing good thanks :) xxxx


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> pheebyweeby congrats on papaya! whew it seems like your pregnancy is FLYING! Does it seem to be going fast for you too!? and lemon is doing good thanks :) xxxx

Hi Hopes, yes it does seem as though its flying by!!! Even more so when i look at time the time left and can knock off 14days for good measure too!!! Eeeek!!!:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## China girl

Phoebe, Pj..:hi: ( I tried to say hi the first time, but my stupid phone put ok instead of Pj:rofl: )In order for me to get the goods the other night, I had to clean the kitchen & then go get some ice cream cause the poor baby had a headache :haha: The things I do. Now I'm plotting for tonight..wish me luck :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> Hello girlies xxx:hi::hi::hi::hi:
> 
> Firstly apologies to Cabs, sorry if the bisto comment offended sweets. Glad ur feeling better today, must be scary having that whilst pg. was a bit tactless of me, sorry Dum dum hope u still love me:dohh: Glad u got ur doppler yay:hugs:xxx
> 
> Tinky hi honey sorry to hear ur in so much pain, cant be nice at all espec now ur getting that 2nd tri bloom, feel better soon lovely:hugs:xxx
> 
> PK enjoy the weekend lovely, hope its nice and warm for u guys. Good luck for app on 4th march:hugs:xxx will take a look at front page in a sec
> 
> Corally Worally congrats on ur baby mango yay. hope alls well with u :happydance:xxx
> 
> Poppy Aww congrats to Korben:awww: ur gonna need eyes everywhere now lol. Fantastic new about that scum bag driver being caught, regardless of whether its a 1st offence or not. I hope the law takes the w****r to task and throw the book at at him. Big hugs to Gage, i take my hat for him standing up for himself.And maybe just maybe if ther are other victims out there, they will now come forward. A similar thing happened to a friend and when she pressed charges, another 6(!) victims came forward. hugs to u all :hugs:xxx
> 
> Lupine hope l/o is better soon poor wee lamb. And happy house-hunting:hugs:xxx
> 
> Sleeping bubs so sorry for af. Hope this cycle brings better luck and joy:hugs:xxx
> 
> PJ yay for ov time:happydance:, good luck and hope the 2ww goes super quick:dust::hugs:xxx
> 
> Lovebinary welcome to the thread, hope u like it here. The girls are fab:hugs: xxx
> 
> Hopes how u hunny? hope lemon is well:hugs:xxx
> 
> Asfm i am still achey but it looks like i have had a wee growth spurt and bump appears bigger:thumbup: just chillaxing today, waiting for the rugby to start so i can ogle the sexy legs and bums fnarr fnarr:winkwink:xxxx
> 
> If i have forgotten anyone then sorry for that, not intended, just that my poor wee brain has finally gone into overload lol. Hope all is well and hope everyone has a lovely weekend :hugs::kiss::hugs:xxxx

dum dum i wasnt offended, thought it was rather amusing actually, and i may even try it if i get the poops again lololol gravy anyone?????? ohhhh yuk:sick:


----------



## phoebe

Good Luck China, plot away sweety :rofl::rofl::rofl: xxx


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> Hello girlies xxx:hi::hi::hi::hi:
> 
> Firstly apologies to Cabs, sorry if the bisto comment offended sweets. Glad ur feeling better today, must be scary having that whilst pg. was a bit tactless of me, sorry Dum dum hope u still love me:dohh: Glad u got ur doppler yay:hugs:xxx
> 
> Tinky hi honey sorry to hear ur in so much pain, cant be nice at all espec now ur getting that 2nd tri bloom, feel better soon lovely:hugs:xxx
> 
> PK enjoy the weekend lovely, hope its nice and warm for u guys. Good luck for app on 4th march:hugs:xxx will take a look at front page in a sec
> 
> Corally Worally congrats on ur baby mango yay. hope alls well with u :happydance:xxx
> 
> Poppy Aww congrats to Korben:awww: ur gonna need eyes everywhere now lol. Fantastic new about that scum bag driver being caught, regardless of whether its a 1st offence or not. I hope the law takes the w****r to task and throw the book at at him. Big hugs to Gage, i take my hat for him standing up for himself.And maybe just maybe if ther are other victims out there, they will now come forward. A similar thing happened to a friend and when she pressed charges, another 6(!) victims came forward. hugs to u all :hugs:xxx
> 
> Lupine hope l/o is better soon poor wee lamb. And happy house-hunting:hugs:xxx
> 
> Sleeping bubs so sorry for af. Hope this cycle brings better luck and joy:hugs:xxx
> 
> PJ yay for ov time:happydance:, good luck and hope the 2ww goes super quick:dust::hugs:xxx
> 
> Lovebinary welcome to the thread, hope u like it here. The girls are fab:hugs: xxx
> 
> Hopes how u hunny? hope lemon is well:hugs:xxx
> 
> Asfm i am still achey but it looks like i have had a wee growth spurt and bump appears bigger:thumbup: just chillaxing today, waiting for the rugby to start so i can ogle the sexy legs and bums fnarr fnarr:winkwink:xxxx
> 
> If i have forgotten anyone then sorry for that, not intended, just that my poor wee brain has finally gone into overload lol. Hope all is well and hope everyone has a lovely weekend :hugs::kiss::hugs:xxxx
> 
> dum dum i wasnt offended, thought it was rather amusing actually, and i may even try it if i get the poops again lololol gravy anyone?????? ohhhh yuk:sick:Click to expand...

Hmmmm :sick::sick::sick::sick: i'll take a rain check on that methinks :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

congrats on the papaya!:yipee:
hopes id sooner have the poops than consipation...poor you!! plenty of fluids....:thumbup:
hope the rest of you are well i have to read back a page i think i missed one:dohh:
we been listening to baby all day, got the doppler running through the laptop so we all can listen to baby together..:awww: so cute just donr know how to record it?:shrug: any ideas?xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> china- the prescription vitamins are VERY expensive! they run at 60-200$ per month, depending on brand, etc. however, with my insurance my co-pay is only 3$. Right now I pay 16$ a month for the non-prescription one-a-day brand. It would actually be cheaper to be prescribed a prescription medicine! :rofl: I tried one called CitraNatal and it helped "regulate" things and it was flavored/scented like vanilla so it went down eassyyyy. I think it was one of the very expensive ones, but since my copay for all brand name prescriptions is 3$, I might as well ask for it :haha:

CitraNatal are good vits. They come in a lot of different varieties.
I don't think our co pay is that good on prescriptions...lucky you!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:dust::dust::dust: to china!! xxx


----------



## Hopes314

mc i cant figure out how to record with mine either, actually it seems you are further with it than me, i dont even know how to play it through the computer! whats the heart rate at, do you count it? mine seems to be around 160 all the time now. hmm.. :)


----------



## poppy666

Poppy back from planet pebble poo 'Tink sooooooooooooo love you' :haha:

PJ im just 1dpo behind youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :happydance: you have been for a poo poo for 32 days??? :wacko:

Phoebe congratz on the papaya :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> china- the prescription vitamins are VERY expensive! they run at 60-200$ per month, depending on brand, etc. however, with my insurance my co-pay is only 3$. Right now I pay 16$ a month for the non-prescription one-a-day brand. It would actually be cheaper to be prescribed a prescription medicine! :rofl: I tried one called CitraNatal and it helped "regulate" things and it was flavored/scented like vanilla so it went down eassyyyy. I think it was one of the very expensive ones, but since my copay for all brand name prescriptions is 3$, I might as well ask for it :haha:
> 
> CitraNatal are good vits. They come in a lot of different varieties.
> I don't think our co pay is that good on prescriptions...lucky you!!Click to expand...

Yes we thought we were lucky, we have always had everything fall under the 3$ rule, however when OH was diagnosed with Crohn's disease and we were given a prescription for something called Asacol, we took it to pharmacy and they rung it up as 400$:wacko: Our insurance wont pay for that specific med!!! We freaked out. Then I looked online and found a cheap alternative. Phew!


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls :hi:

PJ :happydance: for TWW you are 6dpo already and your chart looks great! Good luck hun!

China glad you got the goods, make sure he gives it up again tonight!:haha: Tink China wrote put out not pull out :rofl: 

tink, thats sounds awlful hope you get the crutches might be the best thing for you. Did you have the SPD with the others?

Pheebmeister well, heelllooooo! Don't be silly MC has a great sense of humour I'm sure she loves you very much! Congrats on papaya :yipee:

Hopes Afternoon/ morning hope you are keeping your food down better now hun:hugs:

PK I'm so jealous you are going to the beach, would so love to be doing that, it's cold and rainy here today :( Good luck with upcoming appointments also:thumbup:

Poppy, any early symptoms yet?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes you have missed something, I keep talking to you and your ignoring me MC *spank* :haha: Go to start menu, Programs, accessories, sound recorder :happydance: I then used windows movie maker to make a video, add a pic or two then upload the 'sountrack' its pretty easy to use. x

Phoebes, ooooooooh I geddit :haha:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> Poppy back from planet pebble poo 'Tink sooooooooooooo love you' :haha:
> 
> PJ im just 1dpo behind youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :happydance: you have been for a poo poo for 32 days??? :wacko:
> 
> Phoebe congratz on the papaya :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

PJ I also read it that way surely not 32 days!!! Did you mean 32 days of pebble poo:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Yes you have missed something, I keep talking to you and your ignoring me MC *spank* :haha: Go to start menu, Programs, accessories, sound recorder :happydance: I then used windows movie maker to make a video, add a pic or two then upload the 'sountrack' its pretty easy to use. x
> 
> Phoebes, ooooooooh I geddit :haha:

OHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry tinky winky..:hugs: how are you today hope your well:hugs: thank you muchly for the info on recording, im going to try do what you did and maybe by the end of the day ill have something to share....:haha: thanx again...and i love a good spanking :winkwink::haha:


----------



## PJ32

Go get the goods CG xxx 

I am cooking my roast dinner and about to do the gravy, yum yum yum! Might skip the bisto tonight :rofl: My yorkies look more like biscuits so might detract from that :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok poo poo for 32 days:wacko: is this a code?? :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ooohh you missed my special gravy the other night pj...:sick: sorry :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

PJ32 said:


> Go get the goods CG xxx
> 
> I am cooking my roast dinner and about to do the gravy, yum yum yum! Might skip the bisto tonight :rofl: My yorkies look more like biscuits so might detract from that :wacko:

yeah steer clear from bisto :rofl:

Speaking of gross stuff I watched jackass 3 last night I almost puked so revolting!!!:sick:


----------



## PJ32

coral11680 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Poppy back from planet pebble poo 'Tink sooooooooooooo love you' :haha:
> 
> PJ im just 1dpo behind youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :happydance: you have been for a poo poo for 32 days??? :wacko:
> 
> Phoebe congratz on the papaya :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> PJ I also read it that way surely not 32 days!!! Did you mean 32 days of pebble poo:haha:Click to expand...

Too funny xxx can you imagine, I meant for the past 2 days. :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OMG, yeah I just read back too and was gonna ask the same!

MC, I'll let you off, I just thought I kept talking to you, when In fact it was just the once this morning :haha: must have just been thinking about you :haha:

Coral, yes I had it at the end of my last pregnancy, but it only lasted a month or two. Nothing as severe as this, yesterday when my hips went I couldn't stand up, DH had to come get me up and lift me to sofa :haha:


----------



## coral11680

PJ32 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Poppy back from planet pebble poo 'Tink sooooooooooooo love you' :haha:
> 
> PJ im just 1dpo behind youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :happydance: you have been for a poo poo for 32 days??? :wacko:
> 
> Phoebe congratz on the papaya :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> PJ I also read it that way surely not 32 days!!! Did you mean 32 days of pebble poo:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny xxx can you imagine, I meant for the past 2 days. :haha:Click to expand...

phew was worried for you :haha:


----------



## phoebe

U know Pk asked about some names being taken off, what do guys think about these?? Am pretty we havnet heard from them in yonks;
Gracemum. 
JenB.
Strawberry19.
Liz legend.
AllieBlue.
Brillbride.
Hevzii.
JayJay.
What do u think??:shrug::shrug: I wonder how Tayzee is doing?


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> Poppy back from planet pebble poo 'Tink sooooooooooooo love you' :haha:
> 
> PJ im just 1dpo behind youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :happydance: you have been for a poo poo for 32 days??? :wacko:
> 
> Phoebe congratz on the papaya :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

PMA PMA PMA PMA xxx

I meant 2 days not 32, ouch :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> OMG, yeah I just read back too and was gonna ask the same!
> 
> MC, I'll let you off, I just thought I kept talking to you, when In fact it was just the once this morning :haha: must have just been thinking about you :haha:
> 
> Coral, yes I had it at the end of my last pregnancy, but it only lasted a month or two. Nothing as severe as this, yesterday when my hips went I couldn't stand up, DH had to come get me up and lift me to sofa :haha:

OUCH, I bet thie pregnancy can't go quick enough for you:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Haven't seen jackass in yonks, can imagine......

No more Bisto talk, was gonna have some chicken gravy on me tea tonight :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

Coral no symptoms for me just mild cramping but ive been bummed up so explain cramping.... im gonna be preggo's by end of March :haha: March 2012 :rofl:

Tinky winky, dipsy, la la, poooooooooooooooooooooo :happydance: MC i started singing that when you posted to Tink


----------



## Hopes314

blah i dont think i can record on my comp, i have a mac. i googled it previously and it looks like id have to download a recorder program and go from there. ew:dohh:



so in the middle of the night i pretty much held OH down, woke him up, and forced him to :sex: hahah. It has been MONTHS, i thought i was going to explode if i didnt get SOMETHING. anyway, now everything is all burny and terrible because i havent gotten anything in so long:dohh: how will a baby ever use that area as an exit!!! yikes. am going to be pissed if i get a bladder infection from this though. will drink lots of water and find out on wednesday at next appointment i suppose.


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:@ Poppy


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Haven't seen jackass in yonks, can imagine......
> 
> No more Bisto talk, was gonna have some chicken gravy on me tea tonight :rofl: x

No please no more, im making home made mince & onion roly poly pie and making gravy :sick: pmsl


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:
 

> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Haven't seen jackass in yonks, can imagine......
> 
> No more Bisto talk, was gonna have some chicken gravy on me tea tonight :rofl: x
> 
> No please no more, im making home made mince & onion roly poly pie and making gravy :sick: pmslClick to expand...

U cant beat a drop of the old RBG :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

BIG TIME Coral, at least I know it will ease when I pop her out. Anyway, gives me the excuse to be lazy, like I am doing now. Tea, hot cross bun and PJ's :happydance: x

PJ TFFT! :haha: my word, that would have been VERY worrying! Hope you pop ya pebbles soon. x


----------



## Hopes314

:sick:you guys are so gross with your gravy talk.

pj im glad it hasnt been 32 days:hugs: lol


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Haven't seen jackass in yonks, can imagine......
> 
> No more Bisto talk, was gonna have some chicken gravy on me tea tonight :rofl: x
> 
> No please no more, im making home made mince & onion roly poly pie and making gravy :sick: pmslClick to expand...
> 
> U cant beat a drop of the old RBG :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Just spat my milkshake out :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Haven't seen jackass in yonks, can imagine......
> 
> No more Bisto talk, was gonna have some chicken gravy on me tea tonight :rofl: x
> 
> No please no more, im making home made mince & onion roly poly pie and making gravy :sick: pmslClick to expand...

num num num, not had mince and onions in a while, all this talk of gravy :sick: glad MCs feeling better now, its the pits :cry:


----------



## coral11680

cramping is a start poppy:thumbup:

Hopes glad you got what you needed finally:haha:


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> blah i dont think i can record on my comp, i have a mac. i googled it previously and it looks like id have to download a recorder program and go from there. ew:dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> so in the middle of the night i pretty much held OH down, woke him up, and forced him to :sex: hahah. It has been MONTHS, i thought i was going to explode if i didnt get SOMETHING. anyway, now everything is all burny and terrible because i havent gotten anything in so long:dohh: how will a baby ever use that area as an exit!!! yikes. am going to be pissed if i get a bladder infection from this though. will drink lots of water and find out on wednesday at next appointment i suppose.

Aww hope i hear ya hun, i pounced my o/h the other nite. wished i hadnt cos it felt liked i popped my cherry again ouch. Gawd only knows how we're supposed to get a baby out of there!! So i am going back to my Madonna and Angelina theory, buying a baby off the internet!!:haha::haha: Hope u havent got a uti hun, and keep drinking the water. Good luck weds xxx


----------



## PJ32

Right better take a look at my veggies, have a wonderful evening lovely's if i dont log again later xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

haha pheebyweeby thats exactly the way i felt lol. see the internet baby thing is a GREAT idea, but the babies that are already in us.. have to come out somehow! but you get to go first pheebyweeby :) hehe


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: PJ :)
Ladies i think im preg :shock: i have wierd CM,white speckle bits on my nipples and there sore,these were exactly the wierd things i noticed last time i was pregnant! im not testing until next sunday tho :)


----------



## mothercabbage

ok ive recored it...:baby:'s heart beat, it sounds different? OH said like a dog barking?:haha: anyway how do i share it with you? tink? and sorry for the tinky winky name, you are not a purple teletubbie...never even entered my head until poppy said she started singing that song,,,:hugs: sorry :haha:
i told OH about the gravy talk, he said "you lot are rotton!" :rofl::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Hi babyhopes, thats great I hope you are right! how many DPO are you :dust:


----------



## coral11680

oooo I still need to record :baby: heartbeat, I'll let you go first MC then I'll try


----------



## phoebe

77117]haha pheebyweeby thats exactly the way i felt lol. see the internet baby thing is a GREAT idea, but the babies that are already in us.. have to come out somehow! but you get to go first pheebyweeby :) hehe[/QUOTE]

Thanks buddy :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:wacko::winkwink::shrug::dohh::huh::shy::headspin::help::yellowcard::tease::argh::argh::sulk:](*,)

Opps i think i have just made a smell, at the thought of it!!! The cat has run off!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

PJ32 said:


> Right better take a look at my veggies, have a wonderful evening lovely's if i dont log again later xxxx

See u later Pj, have a lovely evening and enjoy ur gravy hehehe!! Hugs xxx take care lovely :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh no your not a purple teletubbie it just came in my head and sang it :blush: :hugs: MCs fault :haha:

PJ enjoy your day sweetie and fx'd its your month lovely :hugs:

Babyhopes loads of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: pheeby


----------



## coral11680

glad those f***ing teletubbies are not around they do my head in, or are they still around?


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ok ive recored it...:baby:'s heart beat, it sounds different? OH said like a dog barking?:haha: anyway how do i share it with you? tink? and sorry for the tinky winky name, you are not a purple teletubbie...never even entered my head until poppy said she started singing that song,,,:hugs: sorry :haha:
> i told OH about the gravy talk, he said "you lot are rotton!" :rofl::rofl:

Upload it to photobucket :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Sadly they around korben thinks their funny lol x


----------



## Hopes314

wow i havent heard anything about telletubbies in ages. thought they were gone foreverr. they were never very liked.

anyone else have a mac and know how to record the angelsounds stuff on it?


----------



## coral11680

:dohh:


----------



## phoebe

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi: PJ :)
> Ladies i think im preg :shock: i have wierd CM,white speckle bits on my nipples and there sore,these were exactly the wierd things i noticed last time i was pregnant! im not testing until next sunday tho :)

Good luck Babyhopes, shall keep everything crossed for u xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok made a video...but you tube keeps coming up failed? will try photo bucket...thanx poppy xx


----------



## poppy666

MC thatsall i use all the time for vid's :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: did you think my sudden absence meant I was offended? I do actually resemble a teletubby these days :haha: No I was talking to next door but one, who is overdue by 3 days and fed up. 

I was gonna suggest making a vid MC, that's what I did! Ooh can't wait! 

Sorry hopes, not sure how to do it on a mac. So you jumped DH? :haha: good on ya girly. Hope you haven't got a uti coming, think a lot of it is just where your extra sensitive down there. I remember with my first I burned and ached after sex, not in a good way :haha: it dyed down after a few tries :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

seems to be up loading this time :yipee: poppy to the rescue! againnnn! :hugs::kiss: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooh Babyhopes! very exciting, I so hope you are :) :hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

https://s1141.photobucket.com/albums/n589/mothercabbage/


----------



## mothercabbage

did that work??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC! Awwwwwwwww :awww: precious ding dong :awww: it does sound a little like a dog barking on there :haha: and then your cabbage pic :haha: thanks for sharing honey x


----------



## poppy666

pmsl it does sound like a dog :haha::haha: but awwww cute :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Yay Cabs xxx:awww::yipee::awww::yipee::awww:


----------



## mothercabbage

im just chuffed i mnaged to do it, thanx for the help tink and poppy :hugs::kiss: will see if i can get a clearer one at some point, but for now thats your lot, im beat!! :haha: anyone know the heart rate of baby?? i cant/dont know how to work it out??


----------



## mothercabbage

im too good at this, i posted it on facebook too...wow get me!!!!!!!!:yipee:


----------



## pk2of8

aww very cute :baby: ding dong mc! :cloud9: i want ooooonnnnneee!!!! :brat: :haha:

man, all that talk of gravy...you girlies are NASSSSSSSTY!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

hopes, good for you for jumping dh last night...don't let him get away with that anymore! :haha: and i always feel that way (burny and sore) if it's been a while since dtd. i hope you don't get a uti from it too! :hugs:

phoebe and hopes...thanks for looking at the list...anybody else want to weigh in??

PJ, chart's looking great so far sweetie!!! :happydance:

babyhopes, keeping fxxxx for you sweetie :dust:

hmmm....i can't remember what else now..... :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:awww: so cute MC, does sound like a dog :haha: Try timing the beats for 15 seconds then times by 4


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK, I agree with Phoebes and hopes, didn't have any other suggestions but am in agreement. x


----------



## poppy666

PK Phoebe's list looked right x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC all you do is count how many beets in a min. I use my stop watch on my phone, or my nurses fob :cry: its more accurate to count for a whole min but you can just count for 15 secs say then multiply by 4, or for 30 secs and x by 2 etc...... x


----------



## mothercabbage

agree with phoebe....although there is one id like to delete if she still on it!!! :growlmad:
anyway...:wohoo: i managed to make a vid...:smug:
coral you count for me!:blush::haha:...dont we have the resident doc!? tink what is my :baby: heart rate? xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Coral ya 'beat' me to it :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

oh come on girls!!! i cant count after all that brain activity for making that video..:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well on that recording I'm making it about 146BPM..........Oooooooooh, a boys HB??!


----------



## mothercabbage

i think toxic fox also left us..:shrug: the 5th one from the top wants deleted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:...just my opinion though....
just realised only recorded baby for 14 seconds...count for 10 seconds and x6??


----------



## phoebe

Ohhhhh how exciting maybe the 2nd Prince Ding Dong :winkwink:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> i think toxic fox also left us..:shrug: the 5th one from the top wants deleted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:...just my opinion though....
> just realised only recorded baby for 14 seconds...count for 10 seconds and x6??

that will do it Cabs x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Cause the vid was only 14 secs, so divided 60 by 14 and multiplied by 34 (34 beats in the clip)


----------



## mothercabbage

tinkerbell you a star,read your post to OH he chuffed...even though he said he may like a little girl..awww he just happy i think...thanx tink xx


----------



## poppy666

Is she on top of me on the list... ohh need to look


----------



## mothercabbage

clever girl tink..:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

i do believe she is poppy..:growlmad:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes that would be the simple idea MC :haha: i'm just a blooming perfectionist. But yes that's roughly it x


----------



## poppy666

No PK is :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Cause the vid was only 14 secs, so divided 60 by 14 and multiplied by 34 (34 beats in the clip)

Ur too brainy Dr :flower: was all getting too mathematical for me :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: no poppy you 2nd :haha: my mistake:blush:


----------



## poppy666

I dont think she'll be on here anymore really so may as well delete tbh xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think she would prefur to be off the list to be honest? Keep Kristy on there, she's just a little down waiting for things to be put into motion regarding DH's sperm so should be back soon x


----------



## Hopes314

aww mc haha it does sound like a dog hehe. adorable thoughh!


well i figured out mine and it works now, so i have a recorded file on my computer. so how do i get it to you guys?? mine is a little rough on the ears because baby is some sort of acrobat as of late.


----------



## coral11680

ok I'm shite at this, just recorded babyHB on the soundrecorder thing now what


----------



## poppy666

Here you go hopes, its free x https://photobucket.com/


----------



## pk2of8

oh i remember now... *attention all the preggo ding dongs*

if you would like me to post your due dates on the front page, please let me know what they are, and i'll get it on there! :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

PK mine is July 23rd baby :pink: thanks


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Have you got windows movie maker Coral? just drop a pic or two, and pop the recording onto the soundtrack bit, then make into a vid. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

12/07/11 :pink: Thanks PK your a doll x


----------



## phoebe

PK my original due date is 2nd july, but i will be induced at 38 wks so that makes it the 18th june, so i dont know which one to have:dohh: what do u think? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

its quite easy once you have done it...but its hard that first time isnt it coral...
pk...im due 19th aug..:yellow: gender scan 4th april


----------



## phoebe

Oh and i am a :yellow: stork xx Thanks PK xx


----------



## Hopes314

due august 25th... gender is surprise


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I say put your original due date on Phoebe, I might have a 38 week induction also, but up to you. You due date still your due date even if you have it early right? x


----------



## pk2of8

thank ya girlies...i'll get it posted :hugs::happydance: so excited for all of you :kiss:

tink, don't worry, i wasn't planning on taking kristy off...totally understand her frustration too :hugs: i hope she gets some answers and progress soon!

phoebs, i think i'll leave original due date for now and then once you have a confirmed date for your induction, i'll post that as well :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I say put your original due date on Phoebe, I might have a 38 week induction also, but up to you. You due date still your due date even if you have it early right? x

Cheers Dr :thumbup: xxx

Pk could u please put 2nd july then?? Muchos gracias xxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

update on SIL ended up not being a blood clot but bronchiolitis but she is starting to milk it now and acting like she can't breath well but once out of sight and ear shoot she waling/running up stairs fine!!!! 

Got Mckenzie's christening tomorrow!!! Really nervous think he will run away from the vicar lol Picked up his cake today and its so nice


----------



## phoebe

sleeping bubs said:


> update on SIL ended up not being a blood clot but bronchiolitis but she is starting to milk it now and acting like she can't breath well but once out of sight and ear shoot she waling/running up stairs fine!!!!
> 
> Got Mckenzie's christening tomorrow!!! Really nervous think he will run away from the vicar lol Picked up his cake today and its so nice

Aww have a wonderful day hun, how lovely xxx Nawty SIL, but do hope that clears up soon


----------



## mothercabbage

meant to say ages ago tink, 12th july was my chloes due date, came on 20th though :awww:


----------



## poppy666

Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow and fx'd the weather stays nice for Mckenzie's special day xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

My word, why would anybody WANT to be sick I don't know....maybe she was enjoying the attention? Glad she's ok now anyhow, must have really worried everybody! Soooooooo exciting about the christening, would love to see a pic when you have the time?! Hope the day goes well x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Knowing my luck she will be late and they will let me go over :haha: awww, bet that seems like a lifetime ago, and yesterday all at the same time. Well that's how it is for me looking back to when my first was born. I forget all my due dates?! is that bad? mind you, I've had a few :haha: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well af has got me early only jew Tuesday have bad cramps my lp is only 12 so taking v b6 again this month to see if it lengthens it x xx x


----------



## pk2of8

tink i've forgotten all my due dates as well...hard enough to remember their actual birth dates! :haha::wacko:

ok, i've got the front page all updated now. let me know if you think i need to change anything or if i've missed something :kiss:

isn't one of our ding dong :baby:ies supposed to be a "prince"??? i can't recall who it was now...


----------



## pk2of8

oh so sorry caz :hugs: dang that af is a :witch: well, i'm glad you have your fs appt soon sweetie :hugs: upward and onward....


----------



## phoebe

Oooooh how exciting on the front page
3:yellow: 
2:pink:
Oh Pk i dont know Natalies due date but she is a :blue:
What we desperately need now is some more:bfp::bfp: As Poppy did say that we are all 2nd tri now, so we need some 1st tri Ding Dongs to keep the flow going. Keep at it TTCers xxxxxxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## coral11680

https://s1176.photobucket.com/albums/x322/coral11680/

ok think I did it, does this work? If so sorry sound isnt great it was hard to do while sitting in computer chair:haha: also HB gets louder after a few secs or so


----------



## phoebe

Sorry to hear the witch got u Caz, was so hoping this was the moment. Keep with the B6 and hopefully this will be ur lucky cycle lovely. Hugs xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> tink i've forgotten all my due dates as well...hard enough to remember their actual birth dates! :haha::wacko:
> 
> ok, i've got the front page all updated now. let me know if you think i need to change anything or if i've missed something :kiss:
> 
> isn't one of our ding dong :baby:ies supposed to be a "prince"??? i can't recall who it was now...

PK it was Natalies hun, dont know the due date though xx


----------



## phoebe

Aww Corally Worally lovely to hear ur Princess xxxx
:awww::yipee::awww::yipee:::awww::yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry for af Caz....... :hugs: I've heard good things of the B6 honey, so FX it helps you. 12 days is still ok though hun x

Coral!!!!!!!!! :awww: thanks for sharing :hugs: I never bore of that noise :) x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Pk- Thanks :hugs: and you too! Goodluck for you and OH at appointments!
Hey loveinbinary :wave: nice to see you here, hope your thread gets moving again but your always welcome here :thumbup: Natalies is a prince :)
Tink- Sorry to hear you are feeling so rough hun, must be even harder when you have kids to look after also :hugs: Gotta see the bump in cowprint all in one pic :) that must be a sight :haha:
MC- Good to hear you didn&#8217;t poop in your sleep :haha: Was joking about spiking bottle but if she hasn&#8217;t done something by next week I might :winkwink: hope you feel better soon :hugs: :rofl: at you thinking your sane, wouldn&#8217;t want you being sane though! :haha: :winkwink: :happydance: thanks for the hb vid so cute! :cloud9:
Coral- :happydance: for mango! Aww your princess sounds lovely :cloud9: thank you for sharing!
Poppy- Hope things get shifting for you soon :haha:
Caz- EDIT: So sorry AF got you and so early too :hugs: goodluck for next cycle hun :hugs:
Hopes- Thanks for the advice, shame you have such a lot of food allergies must be hard I LOVE MANGOES (just thought I&#8217;d share that :haha: )
PJ- :happydance: for ovulation and PMA! :wohoo:
China- :wave: you are mean for cyberly passing on constipation to people :haha: and goodluck with the chart I don&#8217;t think you can do it wrong really as long as you do temp every morning :shrug: :hugs: Goodluck on getting the good fxed for you!
Pheobe- Thought I had already said hi to you but just read back and didn&#8217;t sorry :hugs: nice to hear you getting a relaxing day! Can&#8217;t wait to see next bump pic if its popped more! :happydance: for papaya! :rofl: at cat running off cause you made a smell!
Babyhopes- Goodluck with testing! Fx&#8217;ed for you, hope it&#8217;s a sticky bean! :hugs:
About amy- Just as none of you seem to be aware, but because she was reported to admin she has had her account deleted and been banned from bnb so she won&#8217;t be back, just thought I would let you know :thumbup:
Sleepingbubs- Aww good luck for christening, hope it all goes well! :hugs: Sorry SIL seems to be putting it on, especially when everyone doing so much for her :hugs:
AFM- Found our perfect house today :happydance: its huge and we get our own gardener and everything :wohoo: Completely love it! Put down deposit already, just got to wait for them to do credit checks and for owners to move out (they moving to a villa in America with 300,000 square feet of land it looks amazing!) should be ready in april some time :D only £950 a month and its 5 bedrooms and huge so got a really good deal its all done up recently with brand new bathrooms and kitchen etc and has the hugest living room I have ever seen :D Well excited now :happydance: :wohoo: Now back to the wedding planning as soon as my dad gives me my money for the dress I will be buying it and going to book a venue in next few weeks :D
Life is great! All I need now is my bfp and I will be on :cloud9:
Didn&#8217;t DTD last night as OH was in pain with his back and tired from sleeping on sofa for 2 nights but opk wasn&#8217;t completely positive&#8230; but haven&#8217;t dtd for 3 nights now so hoping it will still be okay as long as we do it for next few days! Really need this can&#8217;t believe couldn&#8217;t last night but can&#8217;t if he is in pain, shame but its one of them things :cry: CM is creamy :wacko: you don&#8217;t think I o&#8217;ed in the night and now I have missed it completely? And CP is still high, soft and open but not as open as last night&#8230; think i have missed my chance this cycle but can't be helped so will just have to pray for the best and try again next time... :)

xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

thanks for helping me do it Tink!

Caz sorry the witch got you!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No probs Coral! its nice hearing the other bubbas, where are you finding her now? I can pick up the HB almost everywhere if I angle it right so bubba must be getting big! x


----------



## coral11680

Hi Lupine :hi:

Glad you found your new house :yipee: hope you still have time to catch the egg, jump on OH now!!!! :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> No probs Coral! its nice hearing the other bubbas, where are you finding her now? I can pick up the HB almost everywhere if I angle it right so bubba must be getting big! x

i tend to find her in the middle in between belly button and pubic bone roughly but much easier to fin her now and like you said can move it a bit and still hear the HB:cloud9:


----------



## phoebe

phoebe said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> tink i've forgotten all my due dates as well...hard enough to remember their actual birth dates! :haha::wacko:
> 
> ok, i've got the front page all updated now. let me know if you think i need to change anything or if i've missed something :kiss:
> 
> isn't one of our ding dong :baby:ies supposed to be a "prince"??? i can't recall who it was now...
> 
> PK it was Natalies hun, dont know the due date though xxClick to expand...

OMG how Dumb am i???? I've just remembered Natalies date Pk she was 4 days ahead of me so that makes her 26th june xx
Stupid DumDum x:dohh::haha::dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine, I would get some :spermy: asap if I was you, DH up to it yet? I can sympathise with his problem completly. Now this is mite sound a bit TMI but when we were TTC and I was in pain we just mutually 'played' then he would whip it in when it was 'time' :haha: Oh the things you do.........:rofl: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Coral- :rofl: yup will just do it right here in middle of living room in front of whole family :haha: I prefer to wait till night then i can sleep with mooncup in and not much comes out, need the extra time tonight as got a lack of spermies in there this cycle! :hugs:
Tink- :rofl: yes we do that sometimes too but think it will be best if i wait so i can sleep with it in? he feeling better today and felt really guilty last night so he said we will deffo do it tonight no matter what :thumbup: 

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and congrats on the house, that's so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## phoebe

Hi Lupes ur new house sounds fab yay :happydance::happydance::happydance: I still think ur in with a chance lovely, go jump his bones but if back still hurting then maybe perhaps get him to do the deed in a softcup......... and u know the rest ahemm:blush: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: cute coral...:hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

wells thats her throughout Tink!!! Guess she wants the attention!!

I will definitely put photos on here


----------



## lupinerainbow

Sorry for the hissy fit on FB :blush: :haha:
Pheobe- I'm gonna tonight or he will be doing it into cup for me :haha: so should have thought of that last night :dohh: such a dilly :haha:

xxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

lupinerainbow said:


> Sorry for the hissy fit on FB :blush: :haha:
> Pheobe- I'm gonna tonight or he will be doing it into cup for me :haha: so should have thought of that last night :dohh: such a dilly :haha:
> 
> xxxxxx

Thats my girl:thumbup:, u get them :spermy: hook or by crook. The things we do eh!! :winkwink::happydance:xxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

:rofl: Pheobe! i love your way of speaking always makes me chuckle! :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> lupinerainbow said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the hissy fit on FB :blush: :haha:
> Pheobe- I'm gonna tonight or he will be doing it into cup for me :haha: so should have thought of that last night :dohh: such a dilly :haha:
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> Thats my girl:thumbup:, u get them :spermy: hook or by crook. The things we do eh!! :winkwink::happydance:xxxClick to expand...

Oh yes!!!!..... the things we do :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

ok got my heartbeat recorded. its rough on the ears because baby never sits still. heres link

ignore the clicking, i dont know what that is but it doesnt show up with the monitor, it must be a computer thing lol.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIThFuo6Tt4


----------



## phoebe

Its a tough job/call but us Ding Dongs are made of hardy stuff:winkwink::happydance::haha::rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

lupes, the new house sounds AAWWWEEEsome!!! :haha::thumbup: oh, and i forgot to mention to you the other day about temping...i've been doing the temping for about 6 months now dohh: can anybody believe it's been that loooooonnnnnggggg?????) and what i've found with getting the proper amount of sleep etc, at least for me b/c i often wake in the night and such, is that my temps appear more stable and consistent if i temp at the regular time or as close to it as possible versus if i make sure i have the minimum 3-4 hours. of course that's always best, BUT (for example), i temp at 5:30am. sometimes i will wake at 3:30 or 4am. i've found if i go back to sleep and temp at the normal time, then i get a MUCH more stable temp than if i try to do it so early or adjust. mind you, if i wake like that, i don't get up or wander or anything. i just stay in bed and go back to sleep (or try to). i've also found that for my body, if i can't go back to sleep (I struggle with sleep sometimes) that my temp is also more consistent/stable if i just lay there quietly and focus on relaxing my body into as near a state of sleep as i can, and then temp at the normal time. anyway, that's how it works for me, but of course, everybody is different :shrug: i feel pretty confident in my temps and i can usually tell when i've got a reading that is "off" and need to re-do it or something. 

sleeping, congrats on mckenzie's christening sweetie :hugs: i'm sure it will be lovely!

thanks for the info for natalies, pheebyweeby...i'll get it in there too :winkwink:


----------



## China girl

CG passing cyber constipation....:rofl::rofl:
Hey, since we were passing cyber germs, why
not pass on some cyber constipation to my
Ding Ding sisters :rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Awww Hopes sounds wonderful xxx
:yipee::awww::yipee::awww::yipee::awww:


----------



## pk2of8

awww hopes...lovely hb there with :baby: as well :cloud9: so sweet! maybe the clicking is you typing???


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> CG passing cyber constipation....:rofl::rofl:
> Hey, since we were passing cyber germs, why
> not pass on some cyber constipation to my
> Ding Ding sisters :rofl::rofl:

Yay Team Ding Dong constipation I'm in!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Get some diabetic sweets/choc China. I tell ya that sorts the men from the boys, it'll be shark bait all the way!!! Whewwee!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lupinerainbow

CG if i get it i'm gonna blame you! :gun: :loopy: :haha:
Pk- Thanks! Do you think my temps will be okay cause i had to get up and move then go back to sleep but it wasn't day i o'ed on and have at least one more temp before i'm going to? 
Hopes- Aww! :cloud9: thanks for sharing! Lovely hearing all the hbs of bubba dingdongs! :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

:awww: hopes thanks for sharing I think you have a girl in there!


----------



## Hopes314

pk i really have no idea what the clicking might be. i dont have the skill to type and record and hold the doppler all at once lol. i think that the computer sound recorder thing just picks up weird stuff sometimes. the horrible stuff at the end is the baby moving. it makes me think "how can i not feel THAT"


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:

Hopes, I think you got a girly too!!!!!!!! awwwwwww thanks for sharing, loving all the :baby: ding dongs HB's.

Back later, popping off to collect my crib! x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3456.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hopes314

coral and tink im HOPING girl :) but of course will be happy with any healthy baby! heartbeat is still fast, usually at least 160. although i know thats just an old wives tale, it still gives me SOME hope lol.


----------



## Hopes314

tink i LOVE the cowprints! thats exactly what i always imagined they would look like. i wonder if theres any way i can get those here or have them shipped here!? wow they are amazing lol


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:
> 
> Hopes, I think you got a girly too!!!!!!!! awwwwwww thanks for sharing, loving all the :baby: ding dongs HB's.
> 
> Back later, popping off to collect my crib! x

:haha: You look very cozy and comfy! I want one! Are you going in that to get the crib?:rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:
> 
> Hopes, I think you got a girly too!!!!!!!! awwwwwww thanks for sharing, loving all the :baby: ding dongs HB's.
> 
> Back later, popping off to collect my crib! x

DING DONG!!!! FNARR FNARR WOOF WOOF!!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: U look ace Tink!!! xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awwww :baby::baby: heartbeats :hugs:

Sorry was doing the tea. LR i wanna come live with you your house sounds amazing xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: I was tempted, but no I have changed :haha: I will be back in them when I get back in! x

Well they are from Primark Hopes, a british discount clothes store. They don't sell them anymore :cry: but if I see one on ebay that will send out to you I'll let you know. Sooooooo comfy!!!!!! x

Fnarrrrrr Phoebe :rofl: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tink- :wohoo: for cowprints! They are amazing! Totally need some, going to look on internet right now! You look really good, the bump suits them!
Poppy- Well we do have a spare room :winkwink: hopefully it wont be spare for long though :D

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Packing mine and korben's bags now LR :happydance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

:happydance: Erm we don't move there till april but i guess your ready for the day :rofl:

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

:haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Ooooooooo i forgot to tell you :smug: guess what i just see SIL putting in babies bottle :smug: INFACOL! Team ding dong win :D :happydance: 
:blush: Obviously not smug or anything :winkwink: :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:thumbup: good....i like it! well done for dexter! xxx


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: did you buy it? She will have to be consistant with it, but give it a day or two and it'll start work :thumbup: we only put it in korbens night feeds cos thats when he's kicked off x fx Dexter settles more x


----------



## mothercabbage

lupinerainbow said:


> Pk- Thanks :hugs: and you too! Goodluck for you and OH at appointments!
> Hey loveinbinary :wave: nice to see you here, hope your thread gets moving again but your always welcome here :thumbup: Natalies is a prince :)
> Tink- Sorry to hear you are feeling so rough hun, must be even harder when you have kids to look after also :hugs: Gotta see the bump in cowprint all in one pic :) that must be a sight :haha:
> MC- Good to hear you didnt poop in your sleep :haha: Was joking about spiking bottle but if she hasnt done something by next week I might :winkwink: hope you feel better soon :hugs: :rofl: at you thinking your sane, wouldnt want you being sane though! :haha: :winkwink: :happydance: thanks for the hb vid so cute! :cloud9:
> Coral- :happydance: for mango! Aww your princess sounds lovely :cloud9: thank you for sharing!
> Poppy- Hope things get shifting for you soon :haha:
> Caz- EDIT: So sorry AF got you and so early too :hugs: goodluck for next cycle hun :hugs:
> Hopes- Thanks for the advice, shame you have such a lot of food allergies must be hard I LOVE MANGOES (just thought Id share that :haha: )
> PJ- :happydance: for ovulation and PMA! :wohoo:
> China- :wave: you are mean for cyberly passing on constipation to people :haha: and goodluck with the chart I dont think you can do it wrong really as long as you do temp every morning :shrug: :hugs: Goodluck on getting the good fxed for you!
> Pheobe- Thought I had already said hi to you but just read back and didnt sorry :hugs: nice to hear you getting a relaxing day! Cant wait to see next bump pic if its popped more! :happydance: for papaya! :rofl: at cat running off cause you made a smell!
> Babyhopes- Goodluck with testing! Fxed for you, hope its a sticky bean! :hugs:
> About amy- Just as none of you seem to be aware, but because she was reported to admin she has had her account deleted and been banned from bnb so she wont be back, just thought I would let you know :thumbup:
> Sleepingbubs- Aww good luck for christening, hope it all goes well! :hugs: Sorry SIL seems to be putting it on, especially when everyone doing so much for her :hugs:
> AFM- Found our perfect house today :happydance: its huge and we get our own gardener and everything :wohoo: Completely love it! Put down deposit already, just got to wait for them to do credit checks and for owners to move out (they moving to a villa in America with 300,000 square feet of land it looks amazing!) should be ready in april some time :D only £950 a month and its 5 bedrooms and huge so got a really good deal its all done up recently with brand new bathrooms and kitchen etc and has the hugest living room I have ever seen :D Well excited now :happydance: :wohoo: Now back to the wedding planning as soon as my dad gives me my money for the dress I will be buying it and going to book a venue in next few weeks :D
> Life is great! All I need now is my bfp and I will be on :cloud9:
> Didnt DTD last night as OH was in pain with his back and tired from sleeping on sofa for 2 nights but opk wasnt completely positive but havent dtd for 3 nights now so hoping it will still be okay as long as we do it for next few days! Really need this cant believe couldnt last night but cant if he is in pain, shame but its one of them things :cry: CM is creamy :wacko: you dont think I oed in the night and now I have missed it completely? And CP is still high, soft and open but not as open as last night think i have missed my chance this cycle but can't be helped so will just have to pray for the best and try again next time... :)
> 
> xxxxx

got cha! :winkwink: that was me,twice by the way! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

@hopes...:awww: ding dong baby sounds good....


----------



## lupinerainbow

:thumbup: :winkwink: ahh i see! I even struggled to find it :haha: really good at telling people things then :blush: :rofl: MC :loopy:
Poppy- No i didn't she bought it :haha: prob cause me, OH and MIL kept telling her to give it a try and i told her you lot said it to :thumbup: time will tell :D She is gonna put it in his 5pm bottle and is gonna put it in his night ones cause he usually starts screaming about 8 till 12 :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i used to put it in all chloes bottles...that way the colic never had chance to "back up" for the night/evening..seemed to work...


----------



## lupinerainbow

Maybe she is i didn't ask just assuming :shrug: will see when she makes him his morning bottle :D i'm on a complete high right now! In a really euphoric mood! All i need is my bfp and i will be in heaven! :cloud9: Sitting here with a big smile on my face look like a :loopy: person but i'm too happy to care! :cloud9: :happydance: 
PS soy gives mega mood swings... :thumbup: :haha:

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

We use to drive around at night with Rhys when he got too much lol too stressful when they constantly scream x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh my, I remember them days........pacing the floor, driving them about, rocking them in the pram zzzzzzzzzz makes me shattered just thinking about it! hope lil Dexter settles down soon x

Guess what I got for my tea Coral..........chilli :rofl: x


----------



## mothercabbage

you girls are chilli mad!:haha: 
@lupine..:loopy: :haha: you using it in most posts i see..:winkwink: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll join ya Lupine :loopy: :haha: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC :loopy: you caught me :blush:
YAY tink! :D :D best emotion thing ever! :loopy:
Lupine = Loopy :haha:
Loopy party! :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy:
Okay will quit it now&#8230; :blush: :rofl: 

EDIT- Oops sorry if you are epileptic :/

xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i wasnt before but i feel like i am now lupine :loopy::haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lupinerainbow said:


> MC :loopy: you caught me :blush:
> YAY tink! :D :D best emotion thing ever! :loopy:
> Lupine = Loopy :haha:
> Loopy party! :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy:
> Okay will quit it now :blush: :rofl:
> 
> EDIT- Oops sorry if you are epileptic :/
> 
> xxxxxx

Oh my.......sorry, couldn't resist quoting such a fine loopy post :rofl: :loopy: :haha: Loopy Lupine :thumbup:


----------



## lupinerainbow

i thought that when i looked at it :haha:
Tink- I'm sorry i'm a bit on one :loopy:
i actually came on to post opk pic cause its still not positive :cry: but got sidetracked :loopy:
So here it is :shrug: must be having a longer cycle or soy has made LP shorter? hmmm... suppose temps will show if i have ov'ed sooner though :thumbup: will just get on with dtd and keep opking till i get a positive :thumbup:

xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo0220.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## poppy666

Deffo carry on bedding :thumbup: not far that x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls could someone help her wight i sarted af on the 1st of feb and come back on af today its only a 25day cycle never had this befor i have just started takeing v b6 this month dont no if its that ae what and all this week i habe been running in the gym my cycle has never been this early just dont no whats happend x x x


----------



## poppy666

Just re done my ticker and think i messed up with temps on Friday cos i took it too early and it was 36.4 so i took it again few hours later when i woke and it was 36.7 do you think i should change it or leave it? Best leave now huh :dohh:

Edited im leaving it be pmsl


----------



## coral11680

Lol tink mmmmmmm chilli. I had a jacket potato with cheese and beans didn't fancy much else been feeling a bit shite today.

Loopy lupine :haha: well its good if you didn't O yet so u still have time to get the goods hopefully in the next couple of days!


----------



## mothercabbage

quiet on here tonight, so im signing off:dust: to those who need it and :hugs: to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Night sweetie enjoy rest of your evening xxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Night mc :hugs:
Poppy- Deffo best to leave alone :haha: :hugs: 
Coral- hope u feel better soon :hugs:
Caz- Sorry i don't have a clue, maybe were you started exercising and it changing your body? or possibly the b6? are you taking b12 with it because i think you meant to take equal amounts of each for it to work or something though not entirely sure... or maybe just a random short cycle? Sorry i can't be more help :hugs:
Sorry disappeared was snuggling little dexter :D will put new pic of him on in next few days :thumbup: he so cute, his hair has lightened and has thinned out a bit and he kept opening one eye to peek at me :haha::cloud9:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww bless him :hugs:

I thought same as you LR taking the B6 with the B12 :shrug: but as far as short cycle Caz dont get me started on that topic :haha: maybe just a one off x


----------



## Hopes314

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls could someone help her wight i sarted af on the 1st of feb and come back on af today its only a 25day cycle never had this befor i have just started takeing v b6 this month dont no if its that ae what and all this week i habe been running in the gym my cycle has never been this early just dont no whats happend x x x

caz 2 months before my bfp i had a 24 day cycle. the cycle of my bfp was going to be 50 days. one short cycle or one long cycle doesnt mean you are broken love:hugs::hugs: dont get discouraged just keep going!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

hey poppy & hopes :wave: 

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

:wave: im floating on here and ebay nothing much on TV, Dexter asleep?


----------



## Hopes314

:hi:


----------



## lupinerainbow

I know what you mean, TV is rubbish tonight... and yep dexter is asleep, i went in to kiss him goodnight and then i stroked his cheek and said night little man and he smiled at me :cloud9: i don't care if it was wind or a natural reflex, he smiled and it was very cute :D :cloud9: :haha: 
Coral- I think it was you who asked so next time you come on, no he isn't swaddled and he is having infacol in every bottle :thumbup:
Hopes- How are you?

xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I never used a swaddle and only reason was cos IM claustrophobic :haha: and dont like being restricted, put korben in those little sleeping bags till he was about 6mths then he use to get twisted in it with turning around all the time and getting mad lol. Funny what we dont do/use with our sibling cos of a fear we have isnt it :wacko:

My elder boys are scared of wasps cos of me, i use to run away and leave their pram or run around it if i got chased cos i hate them :rofl: Ive inflicted my fear on them lol


----------



## lupinerainbow

Haha! Yes i have noticed things like this, my MIL is scared of dentist so all her children are, she has a phobia of seafood so none of her children will go near it lol its strange how they pick it up even if you try to hide it from them. hope dexter isn't scared of all animals like his parents though, but he shouldn't be being bought up around so many animals. I wouldn't like to swaddle i would be scared of them getting too hot and i read somewhere that babies tell you if they too cold but not if they are too hot. Dexter just has a blanket and mini moses basket blanket thing :thumbup: can't wait till i have my own, so incredibly broody, even more so since dexter came along! OH told SIL not to have any more kids cause i am wrecking his bank balance :blush: but he is just as bad haha, we always buying things for dexter. We bought his bouncer as main pressie then everytime we go out we get him something. He has had 2 blankets, 6 set of winnie the pooh babygrows, tigger babygrow, about 6 ornament things with baby boy, a huge teddy bear, a little tortoise teddy, got them 3 balloons a picture set, newborn kit and first tooth and curl set when he was born and something new nearly everyday cause we buying stuff we would get and giving it to him sort of thing as an outlet.. hope we don't have a boy there will be nothing new to get him :haha:
Sorry about the ramble :blush:

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Arhhhh babies are there to be spoilt lol and you can never buy enough babygrows korben went through loads and vests. Korben has a bad habit of kicking his covers off atm and im always waking up to check he's covered back up of a night, but yep i dont like the look of the swaddles, sleeping bag he still kept cool because their arms are free.

Bought korbens first shoes from Clarks other week and when he's got them on he keeps slamming his feet down cos of the noise of them, dont think he's got use to them yet lol but funny watching him in them.

Kids are more expensive first few yrs with all the growing they do, but slow down a little when a toddler x


----------



## loveinbinary

All I can say is wow... I knew this thread moved fast but holy cow. I'm going to have to quit my job and never leave the computer just to keep up lol! 

Thank you all for being so very welcoming. I can already tell you ladies are absolutely wonderful. I think it's lovely that all of you stick together the way you do, pregnant or not, and I hope to get to know everyone. 
I had my private gender scan today and we are on team :blue: !! I had a feeling it was a boy from the very beginning. I'm absolutely over the moon and may never come back down.


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: loveinbinary..but wheres the PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha: we like pics on here feel free to post scans,bumps,new hair do?...cats?...dogs?:shrug::rofl: anything! we just like pics...anyway welcome again and congrats on the :blue: bumpxx
morning y'alllllllllllllll...sun is out here,children are up and fed,OH is back to work :yipee: now time for :coffee: n toast! :wave: for now xx


----------



## ladybeautiful

hiya! Okay I'm loopy been trying to catch up with you talkative gals but my lappy's not working last few days so been on phone and eyes hurting!! Just wanted to drop a quick :hi: and say I'm missing you all and happy to see you're all doing ok, with the exception of some digestive troubles  I'm fine, thanks for all your inputs regarding cramps, all okay atm. :hugs: and :kiss: and be back soon with longer posts!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: ladyb...glad your ok..:hugs::kiss:


----------



## ladybeautiful

thanks hun! Glad you're feeling better too, today :)

BTW any of you following the cricket World Cup? India playing England today, match just starting up..


----------



## mothercabbage

no i dont watch cricket...its a bit poo!:haha: in my opinion, but GO!! ENGLAND!!!! lol xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning ding dongs! :hugs:

Morning MC, LadyB :hugs: 

Loveinbinary, that's wonderful news!!!!!!!!! Congratulations on your little boy :hugs: echo MC's request for pics, want to see your bubba :happydance: Yes this thread moves fast, but sometimes its a little quiet. Wouldn't change it for the world though, like you say I feel lucky to have found such a great group of ladies on here, they are the best! :hugs:

Pretty interesting how what we like, hate, and our phobias get passed on to our kids isn't it? and Lupine, I am amazed that there is someone else with my phobia of seafood!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: makes me feel less wierd :haha: I have always been very aware that I didn't want to pass that on, so we used to keep fish in the house which the kids looked after with my ex. He also cooked/ brought them seafood and I explained how silly and irrational my phobia was. They all love it, so I guess you can be determined not to pass on things. when my ex left and the fish died, I never replaced them, it was a relief to me :rofl: 

Swaddling eh? I swaddled all of mine but my first, and swore by it. My first was incredibly unsettled compared to the others. A midwife showed me how to do it in hospital and I did it ever since. They always slept better swaddled, and if someone else put them down unswaddled they would jerk themselves awake before long. I guess a lot of it is that babies just get used to how you handle them and their surroundings and settle anyway, but I would def recommend it. Like you said Lupine, you have to be very careful you don't overheat them. I always used a light breathable sheet, not a blanket and you include that as the equivalent of 2 sheets as they have two layers over their body wrapped from either side. This time I have brought an actual swaddling sheet, its very thin and a little stretchy and should be perfect. 

Anyhow each to their own! just thought I'd put my thoughts into the discussion since it really helped my babies and was something I felt comfortable doing. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No I don't watch cricket either, to be honest sport just doesn't do it for me :haha: But enjoy!!!!! x


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies!! 

Loveinbinary congrats on the baby :blue: :yipee: so thats 2 boys here and 2 girls so far!! We need pics!:haha:

Ladyb hi hunni, nice yo see you glad you are ok sweety! I don't watch cricket either but hope England win of course!:haha:

Morning MC and Tink :hi:

Regarding swaddling I agree with Tink think it helps settle newborns and stops them from jerking themselves awake! You do need a thin breathable material like Tink said. I love the one she bought and might get one myself I haven't decided yet.

Today I'm taking the kids and my nephews to partyman world as an early celebration for Ryans Birthday. I'm not having an actual party for him, so will go there then take them for Mcdonalds then back here for cake. They are back to school tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: coral n tink...xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- Aww thats so cute! Does he walk with shoes on yet or just in bare feet/socks. 
Loveinbinary- :happydance: for boy :happydance: aww congrats! :D would love to see a pic too! 
Hey MC :wave:
Ladyb- :wave: glad you feel better :hugs: I dont really watch sport on the TV but have fun watching :D
Tink- Aww thanks for the advice, Im sure she will give it ago if he still doesnt settle :thumbup: she is open to trying anything now, she nearly passed out in middle of bluewater the other day from exhaustion (she hasnt rested on day since birth, she goes out every day to do something, today she is at a christening :haha: )
Coral- Aww you and tink are gonna have matching babies :D will be so cute, cant wait for a pic of them both together :cloud9: Have fun! Least you can recover tomorrow :thumbup: 
AFM- Well i finally got the good last night :happydance: :loopy: :happydance: :D So feeling alot better about it today :thumbup: but alarm didn't go off this morning so just had to do it when i woke up and that wasn't until 10am :dohh: my temps are so ruined... do you think FF will sort it out if i put the right time? and is it worth getting premium membership? 

xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls x x x


----------



## lupinerainbow

:wave: caz


xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Congratz Loveinbinary on your little man :happydance::happydance: Thats 2 boys and 2 girls atm isnt it? aww :cloud9:

Afternoon everyone, not caught up yet need to make a :coffee:


----------



## loveinbinary

mothercabbage= lol I would have posted pictures but I didn't want to just come on your thread and bombard you with pictures but since you insist!

ladyb- sorry to hear you are having digestive problems. It's definitely no fun and I hope you feel better soon. Just remember to drinks plenty of fluids!
 



Attached Files:







MEGAN_0002.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 9









MEGAN_0004.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 8









MEGAN_0027.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6









MEGAN_0011.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 8









MEGAN_0015.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww! So cute! First pics of little prince we had :happydance: Congratulations! :cloud9: Did you want a boy? 

xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Awww a boy!! :cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

Awww :awww::blue::dance: cutie xx


Still constipated CG im blaming you cos ive not taken my iron for days :growlmad::haha:


----------



## loveinbinary

Damita- I REALLY hope it's a boy, if not she's got some mighty big girl bits lol. 

lupine- OH and I didn't care either way, we just want a happy and healthy baby. I knew it was a boy not long after I found out when I was throwing names around in my head. I almost instantly had the PERFECT girl name picked out and then couldn't think of a boy name to save my life. It wasn't until late Friday night that a boy name practically slapped me in the face, which kind of confirmed for me that it was a boy. A little boy is going to be wonderful. OH was joking with me in the car that he was hoping for a girl so he wouldn't have to teach her how to pee lol.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww thats nice :cloud9: :haha: at your OH having to teach boy to pee :haha: Funny how you have an instinct to know what sex it is! :thumbup: Cute you already have a name picked also! :D
EDIT- Sorry poppy i thought it was mc :blush: that CG is a menace :haha: bless you :hugs: tryed taking anything for it?
CG- You are mean, stop passing on cyber constipation :haha:

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Well bang goes the peace, Gage just woke Korben up :dohh: just love teenagers :nope:


----------



## loveinbinary

It's not like I can teach him how to pee lol. I would much rather have it as easy as men do. When it's cold I really don't feel like having to pull my pants down and plop my butt onto cold porcelain lol. Now that you mention it, I wonder why it is that many women just "know" the sex before they have it. 

Can I please have my name removed from the constipation invite? I would like to keep things on the move in there. I have enough trouble going as is lol.


----------



## poppy666

Ohhh no sorry once a Ding Dong we like to share EVEN constipation :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

loveinbinary CONGRATS yay a boy! love the pictures! the first one is amazing, you can see the face so well awww:cloud9: So you gonna share your boy name with us :)


so now we have 2 boys and 2 girls on the way :)

nothing new for me. OH and i went to bed at 8 last night:haha: eating oreos in bed right now :) nose has been bleeding a lot. never had a nose bleed until pregnancy. i read something about high blood pressure and nose bleed but my bp is very low. Ohhhhwell, not a huge concern, all is well now.. ready for MARCH!!


----------



## phoebe

Congratulations Lovebinary on ur Prince Ding Dong!!! xxxxx gorgeous piccies too thanks for sharing
:yipee::blue::yipee::blue::yipee::blue:
2 boys 2 girls and 3 mysteries lol

Hello all how are we today?? Hope all is well with u all. hugs xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## loveinbinary

Well, if that's the case does this mean I get to share my weight gain with the rest of you? And by weight gain I mean the fat I get from indulging on 4 too many cookies and all the sweets my uterus screams that I need lol. 

The 3D picture is my favorite, it looks like he has a little smile on his face. The name we have picked out is Roman Oliver A. (last name initial). We aren't setting it in stone just yet in case we come up with something better since we've been having such a rough time picking but I don't think we'll find anything more suiting. 

Hopes- are you planning to find out what you're having (if you haven't already)? Mmm oreos in bed. I just had reese puffs in bed with the cats. Waiting on OH to get off work in another hour so I can take a nap with him.


----------



## loveinbinary

You know you're pregnant when you have a nap planned for 10a.m. lol.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Loving the pictures Loveinbinary! :happydance: so cute, loving its little face in the 4D one. Yes what name have you picked? :rofl: @learning to pee. x

Coral, enjoy partyman! x

Constipated Ding Dongs, I send you poo dust :dust: :rofl: to get something moving :haha: x

Afternoon the rest of you all! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooooooh nice name! My youngest is called Oliver x


----------



## loveinbinary

lol at poo :dust: Just don't send too much my way or I'll never leave the bathroom lol!


----------



## poppy666

Will let you know if the poo :dust: works... geeeezzzz thanks lol Roman nice name xx


----------



## poppy666

Sorry Phoebe just seen you :hugs: hope your well sweetie xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: @the poo dust, hope it does the trick! (for those that need it :haha:)

Loveinbinary, I don't even know how much weight I have put on, but I'm guessing quite a lot :haha: my bottom is twice the size and I look like a weeble :haha: x


----------



## Hopes314

loveinbinary-yes we all had a weight gain conversation just a few days ago :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Hola Popples xx I am well thanks lovely, just experiencing an extreme sugar rush/hit at the sec. just eaten a pineapple fritter with loadsa syrup on nom nom nom!!!! And i shall climbing the walls in 5.................4...................3...............2........................1!!!! Boing!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: 
Hows u lovely? all calm and quiet after Korben's rude awakening? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Hopes314

loveinbinary said:


> Well, if that's the case does this mean I get to share my weight gain with the rest of you? And by weight gain I mean the fat I get from indulging on 4 too many cookies and all the sweets my uterus screams that I need lol.
> 
> The 3D picture is my favorite, it looks like he has a little smile on his face. The name we have picked out is Roman Oliver A. (last name initial). We aren't setting it in stone just yet in case we come up with something better since we've been having such a rough time picking but I don't think we'll find anything more suiting.
> 
> Hopes- are you planning to find out what you're having (if you haven't already)? Mmm oreos in bed. I just had reese puffs in bed with the cats. Waiting on OH to get off work in another hour so I can take a nap with him.

very cute name. my friend has a little boy named roman and they get compliments on his name all the time :) yes oreos in bed whoo! And nope, we're not finding out gender. Me and phoebe are the two that are going to wait it out til the end:wacko:


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> loveinbinary-yes we all had a weight gain conversation just a few days ago :haha:

I must've missed that convo, i weighed myself this morning and have
only gained 2lbs of the stone i lost in 1st tri. CUSHTY!!!! Now wheres the sweetys:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah korben good he just shared a cheese toastie with me, i never get anything on my own cos he climbs up sofa to attack anything ive got lol... but your pineapple fritter sounded more yummy ....

Korben can never sleep long, if its not Wade waking him its Gage noisy buggers :growlmad:


----------



## Hopes314

tink-lmao you just compared yourself to a WEEBLE! :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

I want a cheese toasty now hehehehe!!! Greedy gannet that i am:haha:


----------



## Hopes314

mm cheese sandwich sounds yummy. gosh i love food :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, I just overloaded on sugar also.....and today's an after meal BM day :rofl: lets go :loopy: together :haha: x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Phoebe, I just overloaded on sugar also.....and today's an after meal BM day :rofl: lets go :loopy: together :haha: x

HOOT HOOT!!! Count me in!!! Fellow sugar maestro xxx
:loopy::loopy::loopy::pop::pop::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Me.......:haha:
 



Attached Files:







weebleju.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl: if only you were wearing your cow prints!


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Me.......:haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: very clever x


----------



## mothercabbage

@tink...looking good! :haha:
@lovein...:awww: cute!! thanx for sharing pics!! :happydance:
@phoebe,hopes,poppy,lupine:wave: xxxxx
mmmmmmmmm,liquorice.....


----------



## phoebe

Hello Dum dum!:hi::hi::hi:
Hows u today? Feeling better now i hope :hugs:xx


----------



## mothercabbage

yea much better..:hugs: thanx hunni...just making up for all that food i missed now..hows you? xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

You lot are deffo food obsessed, OH just cooked me a yummy roast! And now i'm just about to eat some new york cheese caked :thumbup: can join in the sugar rush :loopy: :happydance:
Tink- Pic looks fab! :rofl: 
MC, Hopes, Pheobe :wave:
xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> yea much better..:hugs: thanx hunni...just making up for all that food i missed now..hows you? xx

Good on u, replace all that was lost:winkwink::thumbup: we gotta keep our strength up. i am good thanks lovely, feeling a bit sugared out and on the prowl for something savoury now :haha:xx


----------



## mothercabbage

just eaten half of a chocolate cake chloe made with her grandma yesterday, i couldnt stop...Ooooops,:blush: ah well feck it!!:haha:
now time for a nice brew! :coffee:


----------



## mothercabbage

try eggs! i love eggs phoebe! in a fried egg butty,yum! x


----------



## Hopes314

eggs :)


----------



## phoebe

lupinerainbow said:


> You lot are deffo food obsessed, OH just cooked me a yummy roast! And now i'm just about to eat some new york cheese caked :thumbup: can join in the sugar rush :loopy: :happydance:
> Tink- Pic looks fab! :rofl:
> MC, Hopes, Pheobe :wave:
> xxxxx

howdy Lupes:hi::hi::loopy::loopy:
Hmmmmmmmmmmmm cheesecake:haha: were we successful in last nites mission??:winkwink:xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

STOP IT!!!!!!!!! I cant stop eating :rofl: I'm gonna go off pop :haha: x

MC, glad your feeling better honey :hugs: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

YEP! I WON THE MISSION SO NOW I GOT :spermy::spermy::spermy: IN MY TUMMY :loopy: :rofl: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: 


xxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Hehehehe! Cabs and Hopes with the eggs:haha:.......................................But it is a thought though:winkwink::haha:xxx


----------



## PJ32

Evening/afternoon/morning, Ladies 

Hope everyone is well today xx

My (3)2 day poo is no more much to my relief, think its the pregnacare :haha:


----------



## phoebe

lupinerainbow said:


> YEP! I WON THE MISSION SO NOW I GOT :spermy::spermy::spermy: IN MY TUMMY :loopy: :rofl: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> 
> xxxxxx

WOOHOO!!!!!!! NOW GET COOKING U LIL BEGGARS!!!!
:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lupinerainbow

:rofl: I bet that was a relief after '32' days PJ :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lupinerainbow said:


> YEP! I WON THE MISSION SO NOW I GOT :spermy::spermy::spermy: IN MY TUMMY :loopy: :rofl: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> 
> xxxxxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok heres week 15 +2 days bump....my boobs are growing at the same rate as my belly!!!!!!!!!! is this normal, i dont think they have ever been so big, even after the births!!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







bump 15+2days top up.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 0









15+2 top down.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## phoebe

PJ32 said:


> Evening/afternoon/morning, Ladies
> 
> Hope everyone is well today xx
> 
> My (3)2 day poo is no more much to my relief, think its the pregnacare :haha:

Hello PJ:hi::hi::hi: xxx
Thank gawd for that after all that time hehehe!!! Hope u warned the shipping radio for large unidentified torpedos :haha::haha: Only joshing hun. I find the pregnacare slowed me down too xxx Hope ur well today :hugs:xxx


----------



## PJ32

lupinerainbow said:


> :rofl: I bet that was a relief after '32' days PJ :haha:
> 
> xxxxx

:rofl: I was late for work :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Lovely bump Cabs :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Welcome to my world on the :holly: front. i am the space hopper queen:haha::haha:xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: phoebe...i need a new set of bra's...wow they massive! lol..
pj..glad you got some relief! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC :loopy: loving the bump! Well my boobs are growing massive also, I am the biggest I have ever been! x

Welcome back from plannet pebble poo PJ :happydance: x


----------



## PJ32

MC youve got a beautiful bump, 

Hi Pheebs - I think they should have sent out a shipping alert xx

Lupine - yay for you, swim swim swim


----------



## lupinerainbow

PJ :rofl: Suprised you can walk :haha:
MC- Aww such a cute bump you got! :cloud9: 
:happydance: for big boobs i will trade if its a problem! :winkwink:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## PJ32

Thanks Tink, how are you feeling today my lovely?


----------



## Hopes314

aw mc look at the little bump :) hahah yes last night was getting out of the shower and OH said "wait.. turn to the side" so i turn.. and he starts laughing :( and points out that my boobs are HUGE and stick out equally with my belly lol


----------



## mothercabbage

lupine im usually a b...now spilling from a c-cup...:blush: :haha: ill share some if i could oh n by the way:dust::dust::dust:
tink are yours still growing?? will mine ever stop? :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: @hopes :holly:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm ok thanks honey :hugs: x


----------



## Hopes314

mc are boobs sore at all? i think you said it went away huh? mine are like.. worse than ever. i rolled over in bed last night and it felt like i ripped off a nipple :dohh:


been forgetting to take any bump pics, its been almost 2 weeks now and i havent taken any. maybe tonight or maybe ill wait til 15 week mark.


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes, the soreness came back with avengence..:shrug: dont know why but yea,im missing nipps here too!!! oooooowwwwwiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeee :haha:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> lupine im usually a b...now spilling from a c-cup...:blush: :haha: ill share some if i could oh n by the way:dust::dust::dust:
> tink are yours still growing?? will mine ever stop? :haha:

Awww wished mine were that size. I've gone up to E!!!!!!!!!!:shock::shock::shock: watch out Jordan and Dolly:blush::haha::blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

My boobs are growing still........When I last got measured I was a 36DD. I have gone beyond that now.........not quite sure by how much but I am guessing 38E :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

:rofl: @ missing nipples... :haha:
Wow Pheobe& tink share! :haha:
Was a b cup put on 3 stone and now i'm c/d cup but don't want to diet cause then they go :haha:

xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine, that always happens to me :haha: You watch I'll be left with some little saggy things after I loose the baby weight......atttractiiiiiiiiiive :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

E! wow how can you get out of bed in the morning!! im usually right between A and B.. and I think im at least a C now.. but i really dont knnow lol.. been just wearing sports bras but theyre getting small now. Soon I'm going to go to the store and say "im pregnant and I don't know what happened, what size bra do I need!?" lol


----------



## phoebe

Lupes u are most welcome hun:haha: i am just worried at how huge they'll be when the milk kicks in. Will need corrugated iron to support them!!!:wacko:


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> E! wow how can you get out of bed in the morning!! im usually right between A and B.. and I think im at least a C now.. but i really dont knnow lol.. been just wearing sports bras but theyre getting small now. Soon I'm going to go to the store and say "im pregnant and I don't know what happened, what size bra do I need!?" lol

With great difficulty:rofl::rofl::rofl: And i've done the trapped nip a few times.....OUCH!!!:cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! noooo i dont want E!!!!! im ok at c possibly d...im too slim to be much bigger!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: trapped a nip pmsl


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Lupine, that always happens to me :haha: You watch I'll be left with some little saggy things after I loose the baby weight......atttractiiiiiiiiiive :haha:

this usually happens to me...hello gel padded bra's! :haha:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! noooo i dont want E!!!!! im ok at c possibly d...im too slim to be much bigger!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:

I'm lucky enough to have a large behind to counter-balance them. Otherwise i'd be falling over all the time:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea well i got no ass either!!! im falling face flat!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Pheobe- :rofl: corrugated iron! :haha: 
Tink- Happens to me when Im skinny have to choose between being top end of okay bmi and having nice boobs or being skinny and having saggy ones :haha: Im only 18 and get saggy ones already if I lose weight :blush: :dohh:
MC- Can just see you with end of pg with a tiny body and huge boobs and belly falling on your face :haha:

xxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> yea well i got no ass either!!! im falling face flat!!!!!!!! :haha:

Awww well lets hope they get too massive then:rofl::rofl::rofl: we cant have u getting damaged :hugs:xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx phoebe, im sure i can feel that choc cake going straight to my ass already,,,im a none gravy way! pmsl:rofl::rofl: ill be balanced out soon!


----------



## Hopes314

blah. its 11am here and OH is going to be home around 12, i gotta go clean the house :( he better bring me home a slim jim.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> Soon I'm going to go to the store and say "im pregnant and I don't know what happened, what size bra do I need!?" lol

:haha: I might use that line in Mothercare when I go for a fitting next week :haha:

My poor DH, he loves little boobs. When we got together I was a size 8-10 with 34B boobies. He just don't know what to do with these bazokas :dohh: lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

well its 4pm here hopes so i best get on with dinner OH home at 6pm so best tidy round too:growlmad: chat laters girlies! xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

NO GRAVY TALK!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko::sick: I am making a roast dinner........

Hopes, what's a slim jim? x


----------



## phoebe

Catch u all laters lovelies, O/h has just got in and has bought in the winnie the pooh cot bedding!!!! yay!! so i am off to have a wee looky-roo!!! Loadsa love to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

slim jims are pepperamis i think cozza said tink, ok going now! :wave: all xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ahhhhhhh I see. Thanks MC :haha: x

Okeys catch you all laters x


----------



## lupinerainbow

bye everyone :wave:
Pheobe aww thats so sweet of him! :happydance:
Can't wait for pics of your nurseries! :cloud9:
I am bored now, just looking at birth stories :thumbup: :haha:
Tink- A lady on second tri i think said she concieved her son the day before ov is that physically possible? cause there is no egg to concieve with :dohh:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine........I'm with you......the woman is deluded :haha: yes you kinda need and egg first. We understand that here right girls? Egg + Sperm = Baby. Sperm + no Egg = just a gang of :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: swimming around for a few days :rofl: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: agreed tink!


----------



## loveinbinary

Tink- at least weebles wobble but they don't fall down lol! I haven't put on THAT much weight, but probably more than I needed at this point. Yesterday's mall food binge certainly didn't help. OH and I went to cinnabon, the pretzel place TWICE, and then had mixed bags of candy from the store. It was just SO YUMMY. Soon my bottom is going to look like a cinnamon bun. 

hopes- I applaud you and phoebe for not finding out. I definitely couldn't do it. At my 14 week scan the tech told me my next scan would be at 22 weeks... 22 WEEKS?!?!?!?! I couldn't last that long, so I scheduled a private gender scan because the wait was going to kill me, okay maybe not but I was going to drive OH batty. 

mothercabbage- Your bump is lovely! I wish min looked like that. I've got a B belly going on and it makes me sad. I just look fat, not quite pregnant yet. I swear my belly button goes in or miles and the fact that I was a bit overweight before getting pregnant doesn't help my bump :[ 

OH is just LOVING the larger boobies. I was a full D cup to start! I can still fit into my D bras but they just don't fit the same, less flattering now lol. Here I thought they would firm up, BOY WAS I WRONG. More wiggly giggly than ever. By the time I lose all the baby weight and finish breast feeding I'm going to have deflated balloons. I'm going to have to duct tape them to my shoulder to keep them up!


----------



## mothercabbage

aww thanx :flower: i have a way to go yet i think, i was huge with both my DD and DS at the end.hence the stretch marks!:haha: i cant wait to find out the gender!! 35 days to go!!! :rofl: i did think boy at first but now i think girl, so who knows:shrug:...loving the name by the way!!:thumbup: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

i just realised im 2 week behind you!! :yipee: i thought you was waaaaaaaaaaay ahead of me with that scan pic!!! wow, i forgot how fast they grow in there!!


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm so glad people like the name, not that it really matters since OH and I like it lol. I was just worried people would think it's too odd and I don't want my little man growing up hating his name or being picked on for it. This is number 3 for you, do you have any preference. Of course we all want healthy happy babies regardless of gender. I was hoping for a girl just because I was in love with the name Amelia Noelle and couldn't get it out of my mind. Can't wait to see what you're having!! 

Nope, not that far at all. 17 weeks seems like such a long time, but the time sure has flown. Feels like only yesterday I was just finding out I was pregnant. Still a long ways to go yet.


----------



## mothercabbage

i would like another little boy, so i have two boys close in age...will be a handful i know but cute at the same time..:awww: we chose alexia for a girl and alexander for a boy..my OH middle name is alexander (its also his dads name) so thought it would be nice xx


----------



## coral11680

evening ladies, just a quickie to say :hi:

Lovely scan pics Loveinbinary and I was the same could'nt wait to find out the sex so got a private gender scan at 16 weeks! :haha: Tink is guilty of thr same also! I like Roman as a name. I also love Amelia it was on my list but so far DH and I only agree on Keira Rose so that is probably the name we will choose? I have a girl and a boy already Chloe and Ryan.

Hi all other ding dongs:hi:


----------



## poppy666

I like Amelia lovely name :hugs: if i had a girl i'll be using Rose in the middle cos it was my mum's middle name....


Hi everyone else, geeez not a lot of TTC dingers on today :wacko: im still flipping bummed up :haha: uncomfortable now :cry: may get OH to asist if it carries on :rofl::rofl: giggling to myself cos its quiet in here :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes where are the TTCers? Ooh I spy Jenny :wave: x

Pops......tell me honey, when ya gonna pee on a stick? do you have IC's this time? x

Hey Coral, good day?


----------



## poppy666

Yup my ICs came yesterday, but dont have a clue when to use them yet.. maybe 10dpo?? :wacko:

Ohhh i see Jenny


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Tink *likes* this :happydance: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...having problems sleeping past 6am!!! need darker curtains i think!! hope your all well, looking forward to that :test: in 3 days poppy!:happydance: anyone else due for testing soon?:dust: to all that are! xx
asfm...hungry...always foooooking hungry:haha: food time then time to get ready for an early morning trip into town before all the ops's decend on selby market!!!!!!!!!!!! its a pain in the ass, they walk soooooooo slow and dont move!! so gotta be early to miss the wrinkleys..:haha:


----------



## poppy666

If i dont get a temp dip im not testing be a waste of ICs :cry:

Anyways morning Ding Dongs :flower:

MC i know the feeling waking up early, i take my temps at 8am everyday but im waking around 5/6ish for toilet all the time lately so take my temp then and again at 8am :dohh: 'bollox' lol


----------



## coral11680

morning :hi:

Poppy you need to test whether a temp dip or not silly. I didnt really have a temp dip that I remember so :test:

MC hurry up and get back from the market, don't knock any poor old ladies over:jo::haha:

Kids back at school and I'm off out in a min to pick up a couple of bits for Ryan's birthday. Had a nice day yesterday at partyman world, kids had fun, then my Mum, Dad and brother came over for an indian take away yummy:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Arghhh i totally feel out this cycle already, no symptoms only mild cramping on and off, but im ok i knew it wasnt gonna be for a few months or so yet till my hormones get back to normal... but on a brighter note i managed the bathroom last night :haha::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

MC, just mow the oldies over :haha: 

Popsy, only a few peeps get an actual temp dip honey, you know this! It would be nice to see your temps raising a little more over the next couple of days but even if they don't your still in girly :hugs: It would be a shame not to pee on them IC's soon.....even if just for fun eh? x

Coral, glad you had a nice time yesterday! What day is his birthday again, I'm sure you told me but I forget :haha: dozy tink! Jessica's is on the 13th, better get my arse in gear also I think x

My eldest is back at school today, but the others are still off. Harvey is on a play date with his friend all day, so I am down to 2 kids. Might take them out for a bit later, they have cabin fever :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Your just getting withdrawal symptoms lol... my temps dont help cos im getting up to the bathroom 2hrs before i temp, would of been 36.7 but i took it earlier cos i needed bathroom. Will do one Wednesday :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: well maybe I am, but I would rather you pee on one and get two line's :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Will pee :thumbup: need a new battery but cant get this damn one out, be easier and cheaper to buy another thermometer :growlmad:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey :wave: sorry I disappeared yesterday I had a migraine :cry:
Just looked at posts and thought blimey its been quiet today, for some reason I thought it was like 4pm cause I been out this morning and I dont usually get up till late :blush: but then I looked at time :haha:
Poppy / Tink/ anyone else who can help me- How often does thermometer need new battery cause I got one you cant change battery and I had it for like 6 month but only used it for 4 cycles do I need to get new thermometer? 
AFM- OH wouldnt DTD again last night, yet proceeded to say how it was stressing him out me not being pregnant yet :dohh: so I told him how you have to actually have sex to get pregnant and he just laughed at me and said well you didnt get positive test so we will do it every other day- so I think this cycle is either anovulatory, I missed positive opk even though surge is usually 3 days or Im ovulating late and Im gonna have a really long cycle :cry: stupid body! CM is Creamy, CP is M,M,M :dohh: just hoping the random times we actually DTD could have worked but my guess is we are well and truly out :(

xxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls! 

Sorry i've just been lurking it's because i was working 13 hour shifts all weekend. . . yuck!

Poppy i think u should start pee'ing on ic's soon, i have a good feeling about you!

Unlike myself who is now on cd24 and i've not even had a positive opk :( Couple of days ago i did an opk and it was darker than it had been then the evening 1 not even a hint of a second line. Yesterday i could swear i had creamy cm now it's clear n a little strechy but already had good ewcm earlier in cycle. So who knows whats going on this cycle lol im giving up on this 1 and will just bd every few days x


----------



## poppy666

Not sure LR, mine is making silly noises plus sometimes it'll do my temp and gives me like a second to see result before it turns off, so going to buy another Thurseday x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Lupine looks like we're in the same baot, boooooo! Im thinking i might be having an anovulatory cycle too x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Jenny im going to start Wednesday but im not sure if somethings wrong with LP cos my temps arnt really high 'damn body'. Good idea you doing it every few days tho better safe than sorry :hugs:

Im getting bloody paranoid with my cycles ffs :rofl:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Poppy i don't think the problem is with your lp or your temps i think your thermometer is buggered lol 
I know how paranoid feels hun, im thinking about ttc and badies all the time just now and im practically convincing myself there is something wrong with me every day! I just keep trying to tell myself im being silly and that it will happen :) x


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl:

Ive grown quite attached to my thermometer dont wanna bin it but it does make some weird buzzing noises at times :haha:

Think im gonna use everything going next month and take the whole Soy bottle pmsl


----------



## lupinerainbow

:happydance::happydance::happydance:LOOK LOOK LOOK!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Just a little excited here! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:loopy: :loopy: :wohoo: :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







EM_1.jpeg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## poppy666

:cake::muaha::yipee::yipee::yipee::drunk::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy: GET IN THERE :haha:


----------



## China girl

:wave:hi: ladies
Poopy,Jenny, Lupine,Tink, MC and Coral...I hope you ladies are having a wonderful day say far :)

Yay for Poppy on the Poo!! :haha: The soy made me bloated for the first couple of days
along with a very bad headaches. But it has made it easier to go :haha:

Anyway...can someone look at my chart...I'm trying to figure out why I have a dotted line :shrugs:


----------



## coral11680

Afternoon ding dongs :hi:

:happydance::yipee: for Possitive opk Lupine! better jump OH!! did you say you dtd last night?

Poppy I can't wait til testing, I think you should buy a new thermometer but no point this cycle, IF you don't get bfp this cycle then I'd buy a new one, you can get cheap ones on ebay, thats where I got mine:thumbup:

Tink, Ryan's Birthday is Thursday. I text you earlier did you get it? I went to toysrus and they had the sweetip pie bedding. They even had it in a cot on display! But I'm not sure if they had the full cot set or bumper, I just saw the crib set and quilt and other accessories?:shrug: Still worth going to look at it.

Jen hi hun, hope you are ok :hugs: 

Just dropped DH at train station he is off to Birmingham for the night for a union thing. Will be back tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## China girl

Never mind...I figured it out. I forgot to add my temp from Sunday.


----------



## coral11680

Hi china :hi: I looked at chart and don't see dotted line?


----------



## coral11680

Lupine no temps for the weekend?


----------



## coral11680

China girl said:


> Never mind...I figured it out. I forgot to add my temp from Sunday.

oh ok hun


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Never mind...I figured it out. I forgot to add my temp from Sunday.

You banana :tease: lol


----------



## lupinerainbow

Jenny- Hopefully just BDing every few days will help you and your doubt about oving will get you pg when you least expect it :thumbup: you got nice relaxing holiday soon which will help also :happydance:
Poppy- You will be able to work out your LP when AF comes but hopefully there will be no need to find out :D 
Hey china :wave: I guess you sorted it now? 
Coral- Nope he wouldnt DTD last night cause he only does it every other night until I get positive opk, only then will he do it every day for 3 days :haha: he only does it that much cause he promised and he wants a baby as much as I do :thumbup: How old is ryan going to be? I gonna add them now, I write everything down every evening and then add them to FF every few days :thumbup:

xxxxxx


----------



## China girl

That's so funny Poppy...I have a banana for my mid morning snack...LOL

I think I'm out this cycle. I am a fertile mertile and can't get the goods..oh well.
At least I can figure out when I am oing...YAY!!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

China- Have you not dtd recently? Sorry if you can't that must be a bit rubbish :hugs:
Chart is updated, it said i was 5dpo until i put in +opk and now it says that it hasn't detected OV yet :wacko: so if i hadn't been opk'ing it would have given me the wrong OV date? :shrug:

xxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

hey lovelies :hi:

just wanted to pop on really quick before i head off to work and say 'hello' :kiss: i missed you all yesterday...just had a relaxing day with dh and the kids (beach again :yipee:) and church. now back to the grind. :wacko: i'm excited for my scan...only 2 more days to see if i've got anything untoward brewing with the ovaries and such! and 4 more days til dh's urology appt!!! :yipee::yipee: anywhoo....i hope you all have a beautiful day!!! :hugs: and :kiss: and i'll try to get on again later tonight! :hug:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey PK, I wish i could have a nice day chilling on the beach but i might get hypothermia :haha: Goodluck for scan and DH appointment! Thats gone quick, glad things have got moving for you :thumbup: hope nothing is wrong though :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon all:wave: just back from an epic trip into town, i dislike oap's..i was queing in sainsburys when a woman almost knocked me over to get a "next customer" thingie for the moving belt... she foooked me off i turned around and glared, so she said,ohhhhh sorry,very sarcastically...so i spun around again and rubbed my belly and said "just watch what your doing,baby on board here"...she looked suitabley ashamed so im happy! :rofl: silly old cow!!
any way i spoke to my brother today and arranged another meet up!! :yipee: you may recall us having a first meet a few months ago...ive seen him twice my whole life so as you can imagine im all excited again now!!! he said he cant wait to see my bump! awww...anyway im totally wiped out after that shopping trip!:sleep: so after half a lemon madera cake and a large bag of monster munch im thinking its :coffee: time....hope your all well...:yipee: for pooping poppy! and :yipee: for +opk lupine...get :sex: busy!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: pk for testing and scan!! thats great news, hope you get the all clear!!! xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:flower: 

PK, glad you had a good weekend :thumbup: oooh just 2 more days? :happydance: hope all is well in there :) x

Loopy Lupine, :happydance: :loopy: :yipee: So DH will have to get his arse into gear tonight :thumbup:

Jenny, I sure don't miss them shifts :nope: poor thing, happier at work now? FX your still in this cycle x

China, how comes you can't get the goods or have I missed something? x

Coral, silly phone was dead but thanks :haha: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Cabbage, i hate it when OAPs think they own the supermarket and barge into you and push their trolleys into you and that! She should have been ashamed poor ding dong :hugs:
Aww congrats on the meet up! Its so lovely!:happydance: Make sure you get us more piccys :happydance: did you say that his wife is pg again or do they have a little one? can't remember sorry!

Tink- :loopy: Yes he will or i will pin him down! :winkwink: :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well this af is heavy and losing loads off clots pain in my back and lower abdomen just waiting for the doctor to phone me to see if its another mc or what on a good note im going seeing my fs tomoz woopp got to be there for 12pm x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

she had hannah a few months ago...very sweet she will be crawling or almost now...cant wait:yipee: we going out for lunch this time so more room for the kids to stretch their legs...my house isnt too small but wow they messed it up! 5 kids in 1 room was fun though :rofl::wacko:...hows dexter? any change yet after starting infacol? x


----------



## mothercabbage

ohhh caz:hugs: hope you ok :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and Pops......glad to have you back from planet pebble poo :haha: :hugs: x

MC, good on you, hope she was suitably embarrassed! Glad you are seeing your brother again, I'm really pleased its been a positive experience for you x

Caz, good luck for tomorrow honey, I'm sorry your suffering so badly today :hugs: Did you test before af? was it late? sorry honey I can't remember. But if its was 'something' that just didn't work out, I'm sending you big hugs. Update us won't you honey? x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thought so i can remember saying it made you more broody when you were ttc :thumbup: And dexter is :thumbup: not really much of an improvement but he brings up his wind better, she doesn't put it in his bottles though she just puts it straight in his mouth which he seems to like :shrug: He started crying from about 8pm for his 9pm bottle so i was walking around with him for all that time while SIL was making his bottle. All the time i was walking around rocking him he was fine and everytime i stopped rocking him a tiny bit gentler or stood still he started again :haha: he a funny little baby! Lucky i think he is cute when he cries :thumbup:
Caz- Sorry to hear about the pain and the bleeding :hugs: hope it goes fast and hope its just a heavy menstrual rather than MC :hugs: Goodluck for FS appointment though :happydance:
Tink- I think caz had 26 day cycle her AF came early if i remember right?
xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

most babies are like that!! connor used to cry when you stopped pushing his pram...must be from the motion of being in the womb..:shrug: glad he can burp better though! he will get better!!
tink ive always been in touch with my bro since the first meeting.we met on my "chemical" cycle...made the broodyness worse when they brought little hannah...:awww: but its my turn soon...just wondering...why you glad it has been a positive experience...did you have a similar experience that never turned out "good" maybe reading too much into it...hope so...but thanx, its being and is a great experience :hugs: xxxx


----------



## China girl

Lupine I dtd last thursday I believe....

Tink, when I called my hubbs Mr. Stingy..I was not joking. It really gets to 
the point of having to beg for it and I'm tired of it. I told him when I need to 
dtd, but he acts so uninterested when its time. So, I just said feck it. I'm not 
going to ask. He asked me what was wrong last night as I was very quiet...I just said
nothing. He knows this is what I want, and he also knows I cant get knocked up with
out sperm...so it is what it is. I really don't feel like arguing about with him, I need to 
focus on school. Sorry for the depressing rant lades.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No MC, no personal experience :haha: just thinking about it. It could have been awkward and difficult to digest that's all, and I'm really happy for you! x


----------



## mothercabbage

phew!! good im glad tink....:happydance: thanx:flower:
china...rant away hunni, i was in your shoes a few month ago...hang in there!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ahh thanks Lupine, I remember now x

Oh China.......really that bad? :hugs: rant away honey. It seems way too common a thing for DH's to do at O time. :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

hey girlies!

Just got done putting together the footballl table my Mum bought Ryan for his Birthday, oh what fun that was! NOT. Still thought I better do it before the kids come home or I'll never hear the end of it!:haha:

No probs Tink, it looked nice in the cot but I don't think much of the mobile for 28 quid looks a bit naff! Might get a different one when the time comes. 

MC what a cheeky cow at Sainsbury's hope she was embarrassed! Glad you have another meet set up with your brother:happydance:

China oh hun, that must be hard for you luckily my DH is the one who wants :sex: all the time so wasn't too hard to get him to co-operate. Stick with it though and do whatever it takes to get the goods then once you get your bfp you'll forget about the hassle it was:hugs:

Lupine must jump OH tonight!!:haha:

Caz sorry you are having a bad AF hope it wasn't MC. Didn't AF come early though? Good luck at FS appointment.

Hi PK, Jenny and anyone else I missed


----------



## lupinerainbow

China- I know how you feel about the stingy thing but my OH sounds alot more lenient than yours and i know how it makes me feel so lots and lots of :hugs: for you :hugs:
Stupid blimmin parrot just tried to bite my hand off and wouldn't let go over though i kept shouting at him.. never feeding him again! (he oh's so he not gonna starve just means he will have to wait a while until oh does it if its me feeding animals that day) thankfully was through my jumper so don't need a tetanus but hand is swelling well so OH put pressure bandage on it..
:rofl: i have to upload a pic of my dog jessie! she is having to wear boots over bandages on her back feet and a buster collar cause she got done but now keeps scratching it so its got infected :dohh: nothing ever goes plain sailing here :haha: she looks funny though! Will upload one of her boots and then pic of her in them.. will try to get video of her in them :rofl: you gotta see it!

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Back from Asda foodddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd :happydance:

LR sorry didnt mean LP i ment Low progesterone regarding temps low and just above coverline... fecking body doing my nut in now,

CG hope your ok sweetie, give him a right good kick up ass and go on sex strike till he begs you for it :hugs::hugs:

MC great news your meeting up again with your brother :kiss:

PK cant waiting to hear back from your scan,, step closer now to bfp :happydance:

Caz hope the bleeding calms down and your ok xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwww cute lupine, yes upload, upload! x

Coral, yeah I thought that about the mobile. Might have a look about for something else, share if you find anything that goes! x


----------



## mothercabbage

wheres the pics lupine!!
what you get for dinner poppy? if i set off now ill be there around tea time!! well early tea, but im starving now...cute avatar btw..:awww:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Back from Asda foodddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd :happydance:
> 
> LR sorry didnt mean LP i ment Low progesterone regarding temps low and just above coverline... fecking body doing my nut in now,
> 
> CG hope your ok sweetie, give him a right good kick up ass and go on sex strike till he begs you for it :hugs::hugs:
> 
> MC great news your meeting up again with your brother :kiss:
> 
> PK cant waiting to hear back from your scan,, step closer now to bfp :happydance:
> 
> Caz hope the bleeding calms down and your ok xx

Sounds like a good idea Poppy:hugs:

Thanks ladies:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

MC Making mince and dumplings for tea :winkwink:

Arghhhh CG you cant get the :spermy: I can get the damn :spermy: up there but getting pissed off cos something isnt right :growlmad: we a right pair :haha:

Gonna go look at some charts x


----------



## mothercabbage

ohhhhh i sooooooo want mince n dumplings!!!!...i got deep filled chicken pie and mash...that sounds crap now!:haha:
no dum dum today?
hopes?
babydream too scared to come on...she has pagessssssssssssssssssssss to catch up on :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Is she back MC? x


----------



## poppy666

pmsl just tell her no new changes to report and skip pages to get her ass online :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea on saturday!! she hiding! ill tell ya! she too chicken to face all the catching up on here!!! :haha::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

i did poppy, well she actually asked for news so i updated her on the gravy talk and any other points.:sick:..im sure she be on soon..:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok time for a fried egg butty then to put the pie in oven....yes i eat alot...so sue me! pmsl...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooooooooh goody, missed her :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I never stop eating MC :haha: enjoy x


----------



## coral11680

oh yes very cute avatar poppy! :awww:

Have no idea what to make for dinner tonight, just me and the kids.

Yes Tink will let you know if I find a nice matching mobile.

Tell BabyD to get her arse back on here, she don't need to catch up!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I was gonna suggest the same sort of thing China, put the ball back in your court. Wind him up then let him down even. He will soon be wishing back the days where you would be begging him for it.....


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: fried egg butty.yum.. oven heating up for pie...takes 70 mins..which actually means 90...ive had these deep filled pies befor lol...whats everyone else having for dinner....


----------



## LEW32

hello Ladies....have not read back at all, so hoping everyone is doing well....

I caught a stomach virus- threw up ALOT yesterday, so far, nothing today, but am cautiously nibbling on crackers. Thank goodness for gatorade and ginger ale and saltines.

What's new with everyone?


----------



## poppy666

Get well soon Lew :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

yes get well soon hun, i was there a few weeks ago and it sucks, hopefully its passing now :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

MC ya nutter :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

im bored!!!!!!!!!:rofl:thought is check out the post spy...saw you name and thought id stalk lolol


----------



## poppy666

pmsl PJ there now :rofl::rofl:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- Oops sorry got confused :wacko: and ahh can u not get blood test at docs to check for it?
Here are the pics, will try to get video later cause she sleeping atm :)
Tink &MC- Sorry had to pop out quick putting them on now :)
Babyd- Welcome back! Come online we neeeed you :haha:
So here is the pics haha bless her little doggy boots :rofl: I gotta get video of her walking in them!
And i got some pics of cutie little dexter :cloud9: one with dummy is yesterday, one with o mouth is a few days ago and the other one is when he was about 5 days old :cloud9: Such a cutie! (although i'm possibly biased :haha:) :cloud9:

xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo0223.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4









Photo0232-1.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5









Photo0207-1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5









Photo0215-1.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4









Photo0221-1.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## coral11680

:awww: Dexter is a little cutie! And :rofl: and doggy clown shoes :haha: poor dog!


----------



## PJ32

Hi ding dongers, just going to read back, and see what shinannigans I've missed :wave:


----------



## lupinerainbow

I know, bless her! they bandaged them all up and it started falling off so she said go to pets at home and you can get boots to go over them so they don't fall off and i was like hmmm... but then bandages fell off and she scratched again so i had no choice they are £6 each! rip off... but she does look funny :haha: and if they stop her ripping herself open then its worth it, vet bill would be more expensive :dohh:

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

lol loving the boots :haha: Dexter too cute and looks like he's whistling there :hugs:


----------



## PJ32

the doggy boots are wonderful lupine, but she dosen't look amused, and dexter is so cute.

pops, as I said before temps look okay to me :hug:

Hi tink, hope you are feeling a bit better today and the pain's not too bad,

MC egg butties num num, how are you today?

Now Ive caught up I need to finish dinner, random food in Dubai, Mutton and veg stew, yum yum


----------



## Hopes314

china:hugs: i agree with others, turn it around and make OH beg for it!

caz i hope you are feeling ok:hugs:

lupineeeee:sex::sex::spermy::sex::headspin:
dexter is such a cutie by the way!

missed you guys this morning, i was up running around cooking and doing dishes and all that. now its only 1130am and im feeling pooped. will probably need a nap soon. no exciting news for me. bbs are KILLING today. worst they have ever felt i think. what kinda bras do you prego dingdongs recommend? sports bras or underwire or wireless or what? (keep in mind im not an EEEEE like lots of you! lol)


----------



## lupinerainbow

:wave: PJ, no she really isnt amused she is in pain with her cut and now she got lampshade and boots too and she feeling really sorry for herself bless her, but I suppose if I let her at it it will be worse in the long run, she just getting lots of fuss and treats (I think she is milking it a bit :haha: ) 
:wave: hopes, have you not got maternity bras? 

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lew, get well soon honey, sounds like your doing all you can. Not much else you can do but wait for it to pass, hope that's soon :hugs: x

Lupine, loving the pics! Doggy so cute, poor lil thing with the booties :haha: and Dexter, :awww: I love the one Poppy is saying he looks like he is whistling in, I love the little expressions they pull when they are brand new x

PJ, thanks for asking honey :hugs: yes I'm ok, in pain but ok. Mutton and veg? seems like we are all going for winter comfort food tonight, I'm making Sheppard's pie x

Hopes, I dunno what sort of choice you have out there. I started with some soft sports bras, then brought proper maternity bras. But what you do need is something supportive and non wired.....I know, nice sexy undies outta the window :haha: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Lew, sorry i missed your post :hugs: sorry you feeling so rough, hope it clears up quickly :hugs:
Poppy & Tink- Yeah he is such a sweetie, thats my favorite picture of it, he does that if you rub his bottom lip, blurry thing is MIL's hand :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## LEW32

Thanks for your well wishes all...I am feeling a little better today....

Lupine - such cute pictures of Dexter and doggie- adorable! 

Tink- sorry u are in pain- hope all is ok and you are resting!

Poppy, MC, Hopes, PJ- :hi: girlies

POppy and PJ- time for testing soon?????? yay!


----------



## LEW32

Oh and :hi: Coral- sorry I missed ya there!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: girls..:rofl: @ stalking poppy! 
hope your all gooooooood 
dexter sweet, the dog looks silly...poor thing!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: lew xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- Are you sure you don't have strange temps cause thermometer needs new battery? only asking cause i heard they consistently tell you same temp when they died and that looks like yours has :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## PJ32

Hi Lew, not nice but glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better today. 

Testing thursday at the earliest (honest) getting a bit nervous about it :argh:


----------



## poppy666

I dont know LR but someone looked at my chart and also think they too near the coverline and can point to low progesterone, guess i need to buy another and just scrap this cycle cos its stressing me out, even debating buying NPU.

May just go sleep till the 9th March when af comes lol


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: girls..:rofl: @ stalking poppy!
> hope your all gooooooood
> dexter sweet, the dog looks silly...poor thing!

Was funny ya muppets :rofl::rofl:


----------



## babydream

Hi girls,

How are you all????? I'm sorry for not reading back 111pages, hope everyone okay. MC gave me some info on all of you, i saw your scan pic on fb pheebs, cute awwwww.

Anyone's got exciting news????

As you probably all know, af got me back home, was very disappointed but had to suffer in silence. Oh well...i'm on cd9 today, no temping this month, didn't do it at home and tonight i'm starting a night shift. I'm booked for 7nights in a row and maybe 7 for the following week too so no point in stressing about temping. I might do opk if i cba but b'ding in the next two weeks would be highly unlikely, maybe at the weekend. But strange things are happening...yesterday (cd8) i had ov pain, really bad shooting pain in both bbs, loads of discharge in panty, today very painful around my bellybotton and i have huge spots on my chin. These are all ov signs for me but on cd9-8???? wtf????

Anyway, hope all preggo ladies doing well and those who ttc like me keep b'ding and have loads of pma. Missed you all, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PJ32

Hi Babydream welcome back sweetie, missed you :hug:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- Maybe you should wait until next cycle see if temps do the same with new thermometer/ battery if so then look into doing something about it, there no point doing it if you don't need to :thumbup:
MC- I know she does, but vets orders were for her to get them to stop her ripping her tummy open as she already infected it by scratching :thumbup:
Babydream- :wave: nice to see you back! 7 nightshifts seem a bit harsh, but i suppose its all part of your job :thumbup: maybe you should bd just in case? i know poppy ov'ed early this cycle, so it could be :thumbup:

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Nice to see you back BD :yipee::yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops NPU?!?! at work that was code for Not Passing Urine.....I sure hope that's NOT what ur gonna try as I don't think it will help :rofl: Seriously though, I know its getting you down, but I think everything looks like your getting back to normal. Yes you may have low progesterone this cycle, but It would be impossible to say you have a problem based on 7 post O temps on one cycle. Try not to worry, and get a new thermometer to be on the safe side. I honestly think things are settling down for you now x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Missed you babydream!!!!!!!!! great to have you back :hugs: Wished we could have helped you though the disappointment of last cycle, but onto brighter things girly. I say get some :sex: in just in case your going to O early x


----------



## poppy666

My OH home for the night so he's going Tesco's for me to buy a new thermometer :yipee::yipee:

Thanks Dr Tink i probably looking for problems that may not be there and should stop stressing, even bitten OHs head off today with being moody :dohh:

Edited NPU Natural Progesterone cream lol


----------



## coral11680

Hi babyd nice to have you back :hugs: Sorry AF got ya but glad you are already CD9 !

:yipee: for new thermometer Poppy!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Try and chill honey :hugs: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- :happydance: for new thermometer! :happydance:
Tink & Coral :wave: 

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Im chilling now :hugs: ive got cramps, has anyone else?


----------



## babydream

Thanks girls, nice to be back, although i don't think i'll be very much involved with ttc this cycle b/c night shifts will kill me and wont be in the mood. I forgot to call gp for my progesterone result today but made an app to see doc on 18th march. Booked SA for dh for the 10th so hopefully those results will be back by then too. Not sure what's the next step if prog result is okay. Any idea???


----------



## poppy666

BD all i can remember from mine is all tests came back fine for me and OH and we was referred to a fertility specialist up at hospital then onto St Mary's for IVF... not sure if its all changed now, this was nearly 3yrs ago x


----------



## China girl

Welcome back babyd!! :hugs:

Hope you get to feeling better Lew

Hiya MC,PJ, Hopes :hi:

I am not going to beg for it. I will just be one unhappy BITCH at home!!


----------



## caz & bob

girls its just a horribule af if i get any more like that got to go back and see her dont no why x x x


----------



## phoebe

Welcome back BabyD!!!! Have really missed u lovely xxxxxxx
:yipee::hugs::kiss::yipee::yipee::hugs::kiss::yipee:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Ladies xxx:hi::hi::hi:

Do forgive me if i miss anyone out, still recovering. Had really bad cramps/ some bleeding/vomitting and nearly fainted in tescos today. Am still feeling pretty shabby now:( but enough of my troubles xxx

BabyD welcome home hunny, sorry to hear af got u:flower:. Fxd this cycle and hope all goes well with apps:hugs: xxx

Lupes beautiful piccies of Dexter:cloud9: and woofit, i adore the shoes:thumbup: really made me smile. Yay for +opk now get some spermies and get baking xxx

China, so sorry ur o/h is being lazy and stingy. Do u need me to come over and kick some ass??:growlmad: I agree with the others and u should go on strike. Let him see how frustrating it is. What is it with men eh?? Crazy. big hugs and keep ya chin up:flower::hugs:xxx

Poppy, love ur avatar:cloud9: so gorgeous. Yay for new bbt and please dont beat urself up with the hormone/cycle thing. I am noticing ur entering the world i was in and becoming wound up at urself. I know ur desperately wanting ur next pg so much, but please dont add extra stress. like u said hormones are still woozy and are settling. And i know its easier said than done. As i became very obsessed/compulsive about it all. Chillax darling, ur moment will come:hugs::kiss::flower:xxx

Caz i am glad its af and nothing more insidious. Hope ur pain eases soon and ur back on track. Good luck at ur app too xxx:hugs::flower:

Cabs hi dum dum i am here lovely. WTG u on shaming the idiot in the shop. Had a similar exp only today. And after my episode i was near on murderous:grr: the OAP couple nearly shat theirselves lol. Talk about lioness syndrome. Glad ur eating like a good un now hun. Hugs:hugs::flower:xxx

Coralista, Tink, PK, Hopes, Jenny i know u guys are about or have been on today. Many apologies but i have forgotten what u have all said:dohh:sorry darlings:kiss::hugs: But i hope ur all well and tickety boo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs::kiss::flower::hugs::kiss::flower::hugs::kiss: All round lovelies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thanks Pheobe :hugs: Sorry to hear about your episode, do you know what caused it? Doesn't sound too good, did you contact MW/A&E/DOC? Sorry for the 21 question just worried about you :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

phoebe! is everything ok!? :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I will try chillax i promise :hugs: I must sound like a raving lunatic lately and i know i should just shut up and see how my cycles go :dohh: so im gonna try :kiss:

Really hope your ok bleeding? have you been doctors or anything?


----------



## Damita

:wave:

hey ladies, hope you are all good :)


----------



## phoebe

Thanks girlsxx i am alright, just feeling weak and tired. A bit painful to walk, and my foof hurts too:blush::blush: Thing was i had only left the drs about 2hrs b4 all this. Got drs again sat morning, as she wants to see how i am during this wk due a possible med adjustment. So I just came home, had some painkillers and slept for a few hours. I didnt say earlier but i think the bleeding came from the other place (hopefully) :blush::blush:. I have got a mw app on weds so i will try and hang on til then. But i must admit it did scare me loads. had these very very strong urges to push, but also to hold myself in. Was so strange, and my tummy went super rock hard. I will see how i get on tonight, but if it happens agains i will go drs tom xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

If it happens again you go A&E tonight missy not wait till morning :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> I will try chillax i promise :hugs: I must sound like a raving lunatic lately and i know i should just shut up and see how my cycles go :dohh: so im gonna try :kiss:
> 
> Really hope your ok bleeding? have you been doctors or anything?

Hey Pops i never meant any ill intention hunny. All i meant was for u to try and go easy on urself. i know exactly how u are feeling, i was like u if not worse i think. I know how desperate u want to be pg again. i only wished i had u girls this time last year. And dont say i will shut up about it all. All of this is what we are all here for. To look out and care for each other. Hugs xxxx:hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

No i know you didnt mean anything bad sweetie :kiss: but i know myself ive been going loopy over my temps etc :haha: OH gone Tesco's now anyways for my BBT :happydance:


Forget about me anyhow we all more worried about you atm, so promise you'll seek help not wait till tomorrow if anything like that happens again :kiss:


----------



## phoebe

I will Poppys, i promise xxx sorry to cause u all the worry xxx:hugs::hugs:
Thank you all for caring:hugs::kiss::flower::hugs::kiss::flower::hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

no pushing yet pheebyweeby! hope all is ok though :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> no pushing yet pheebyweeby! hope all its ok though :hugs:

I know lol, it was very strange feeling. i am alright, just feeling a bit jaded and sore xx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah no pushing or we be using that cork we was gonna use to stop MC's gravy drippings :haha:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> yeah no pushing or we be using that cork we was gonna use to stop mc's gravy drippings :haha:




EEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!
:sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww pheobe :hugs: so glad u feeling better now, just keep and eye on it as the other girls said go straight to a&e if it happens again :hugs:
poppy :sick: :haha: 

xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

lol you guysss :sick:


----------



## poppy666

I cant look at gravy in the same light now lmao MCs fault :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Well i am going to bid u alla good night my sweets, going to flop out in the bedroom n watch tv for a bit. Then get an early one methinks. Tahnks again for the care and support. Have a nice evening/afternoon. Loadsa love xxxxxx
:hugs::flower::hugs::flower::hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Night Pheebs enjoy rest of your evening xxx


----------



## Hopes314

poppy your avatar is adorable. hes at such a cute age right now!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Night pheobe :hugs::kiss::hugs:
Poppy- I know what you mean :haha: my oh was making it the other day and he said oh its gone really thick (and it was bisto :haha:) i wanted to spew haha!

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

:rofl:@LR yeah and if it goes lumpy its a no no for pouring over mash potatoe :sick:


Hopes yeah his eyes gets him away with everything atm lol


----------



## poppy666

Awww anyone watching one born every minute just made me cry those twins :cry: bloody gets me every week :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww i just came on to say how sad it is :cry: poor lady with the still birth and neonatal death :cry:

xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

ive been watching the episodes but ours are like weeks behind yours. we only had 4 episodes so far and theyre tuesdays. i feel like im missing out!!


----------



## poppy666

I just got my new thermometer and took my temp and it actually never said 36.6 like it seems to do a lot lately its 37.2 wooohoooooooooooo better not say 36.6 in morning lmao x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phewwwwww had a long ol evening watching my daughter and her majorettes troup in a show zzzzzzzzz

Phoebe, sorry you've had such a scare and feeling so rough. When you say it came from the other place, do you mean you might have pee'd it? I think it would be a really good idea for you to get checked out, no matter how silly you might feel (cause your feeling better) as even if this wasn't anything to do with bubba it could be a nasty uti or kidney infection. Kidney infections during pregnancy require urgent treatment honey, so if you leave it you could make it worse. I know I'm being a mother nagalot..... :haha: I too nearly fainted today and wouldn't go to docs so I get where you are with not wanting to trouble to doc. But anyway, like the others said, you MUST go if the pain or bleeding comes back OK???????? Or I'll drive up and take you there myself on the back of my mobility scooter :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:loopy: 36.6 :loopy: :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

She'd love that lol :haha: think she said it came from the rear, but dont think she was sure :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Talking of mobility aids, my FIL brought me round a shower stool :rofl: Oh my....... :haha: I actually can't wait to try it out! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Come to think of it, I'm sure she meant that also Pops :haha: I am tired here :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Easily missed as all we've talked about all week is the rear end :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Do you mind? I got sheppard's pie n gravy on the go here :rofl: ugh..... :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Enjoy :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

hello sweeties :hi:

phoebe...worried about you lovely...i really hope all is ok for you and that if ANYthing feels "off" that you will go straight to the doc :hugs:

well, we're having spaghetti for dinner here (just if anybody's still wondering :winkwink:)

ummm...what else.... i can't think of what everybody was saying now...the kids are distracting me :wacko:

china...i hear ya hun about dh's stinginess. my dh was going through something similar although he seems to be beyond it now (finally!). all i can say hun, is stick it out. it took me several months of really hashing it out with dh (as you girls know) to get through to him that if he wants this as he says he does then he's got to give up the goods and be on board with the whole deal...not just when HE feels like it. :wacko: men. pfft. we're here to listen whenever you need sweetie :hugs::kiss:

poppy, missed you today sweetie :hugs: i think you're body's still just getting back to normal hun...and that you just need a new bbt, which you're getting so that's good :haha:

coral, tink, and hopes :kiss: missed you all too :hugs:

lew, sorry you've been sick sweetie...hopefully you're on the upswing now and will be on the mend hun :hugs:

lupey...such ADORABLE piccies hun :haha::kiss: dexter is SO precious :cloud9: and your dog is so cute too...poor little thing :hugs:

babyd, glad to see you back sweetie! :hugs: missed you too, and sounds good to take it easy this cycle. i hope you get good news from your results hun. :hugs:

caz, lovein, ladyb, ...anybody else i missed... :kiss::kiss::hugs: 

nothing really to report here...like i said this morning, just waiting on our appointments. i lost my ralph lauren sunglasses at work today. :cry: i left them in my student's 3rd period class b/c they had a fire drill and didn't realize it until the end of the day :wacko: so of course by the time i went back they were gone. :sad2: i'm holding out very little hope that the teacher found them and picked them up and hid them from the kids. they're probably gone for good :sad1: one of those things that when you realize you've done it, you're just so irritated with yourself. :wacko::brat: anyway, not much else here...just counting time til our appointments. dh has promised we'll :sex: tonight, so looking forward to that anyway :happydance: i'm finding myself feeling less pressured on the bd front though, knowing we have the appointments, although if we do have a chance, i still don't want to miss it. opk neg again today still. anywaaayyyyy...ok i'm going for good this time.... :kiss::kiss: i'll catch you lovelies later!!!!

ps: i miss DM too...i hope she's doing alright...:hugs:


----------



## loveinbinary

Poppy- :test: :test: :test: lol no reason to let those poor ic's go unused. Don't make them feel unloved! lol 

lupine- :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: WOOOHOOO!!! Better grab OH and :sex: :sex: :sex: Get all those :spermy: in there stat!

MC- glad you made that woman feel rightly ashamed. People are so inconsiderate. Glad she didn't hurt little baby though. I'm so hormonal these days I'd probably have gone off on her, and had my tummy been smushed or hurt in any way I'd likely have decked her. 

China- I'm so sorry your DH is being such a buggar about dtd. Maybe you should try giving him a taste of his own medicine, if you can handle not dtd for a while. When he wants it just turn him down and see how he likes being on the receiving end of a dry spell. 

phoebe- I'm sorry you were given such a scare! Fingers tightly crossed that all is well. If anything else happens you best march yourself down to the A&E and have yourself checked out. Don't want anything happening to you or little one in there. 

Oh my, so many pages to catch up on! I'm going to need to give up my lift just to keep up lol. 
As for me, today was wonderful. OH and I got married! :wedding: It was just him and I down at the courthouse this afternoon but it was still lovely. We decided not to have a wedding just yet as they are so terribly expensive and we'd much rather spend that money on our little man than just one day for the two of us. We'll have a real wedding one day after we've saved up for it, but for now I'm happy just being his Mrs.


----------



## Hopes314

PK-glad to hear your appointments are coming up and you'll soon find out whats in store for you and DH. But in the mean time, definitely don't give up TTC!! Glad you're still OPKing.. don't forget, it only takes ONE :spermy::spermy:


..and i miss DM too.


Loveinbinary-you got MARRIED today!! wow congratulations! I totally understand about them being so expensive, I got married just over a year ago and we had a very small "destination" wedding on a beach about 8 hours away, there was only 25 guests, and we are JUST finally recovering from that terrible expense.. yuck! I'm sure you'll be happy with your decision to keep the costs down for now.. and courthouse still = MARRIED aww im so excited for you :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongers :happydance:

PK not the glasses :dohh: arghhhh they be gone now and they not cheap for a good pair, hope it was another teacher that found them and good luck for testing :hugs:

Loveinbinary massive congratulations sweetie :wedding::wohoo::wohoo:

afm im stuck :haha: sorry coral ive forgotten what you said. I ysually take temp at 8am but got up to the bathroom at 6.30am and took my temp, then took it again at 8am... which one do i use? There is quite a difference in the two :dohh:

PS I had bleeding gums this morning when i brushed my teeth x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning :hugs: 

I'm shattered here so excuse me today. I am sure I will spend much of today dozing off or saying dozy things :haha:

PK I hate it when I lose stuff like that, I'm a scatter brain. Hope they turn up, glad your feeling relaxed about your cycle and DH is co-operating nicely :happydance: x

Loveinbinary, that's wonderful news, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

The temp after the longest stretch of sleep should be the most accurate Pops, usually they are only about 0.2 cooler. If you want you can adjust it by that amount which some people do x


----------



## poppy666

Dunno how to do that and its quite a difference, so just put earliest in then x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

For example if your temp at 6.30 was 36.5, it would have prob been 36.7 by 8. x


----------



## coral11680

Morning gals, I'm off to clean my Dads house in a min:laundry::dishes::iron::hangwashing::brat: anyway......

Congratulations Loveinbinary! I got married at the mayors office years back, then us and DH immediate family went for a slap up meal in a fancy Italian restaurant, was nice and quiet. 

PK :dohh: about the sunglasses, hope you get them back!

Poppy, I'm not sure but I would just use the first temp and put the time in:shrug: not that important really, just try to do it at 8 tomoz!:haha: oooo and gums bleeding:thumbup: mine have been bleeding since implantation and still are:happydance:

Morning Tink wakey wakey:haha:

hi all other girls :hi:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hey Tink and other Ding Dongs! Morning. I haven't been to sleep yet.:haha: I really need to head to bed, but I probably won't.:blush:


----------



## coral11680

Oh Tink you are a banana!!!! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

If you want, you can use a calculator like this one https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> For example if your temp at 6.30 was 36.5, it would have prob been 36.7 by 8. x

At 6.30am it was 36.4 then it was 36.8


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coral :wave: slightly awake now :haha: don't want to be though :haha: x

Regal, hey honey, how comes you been up? x


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Morning gals, I'm off to clean my Dads house in a min:laundry::dishes::iron::hangwashing::brat: anyway......
> 
> Congratulations Loveinbinary! I got married at the mayors office years back, then us and DH immediate family went for a slap up meal in a fancy Italian restaurant, was nice and quiet.
> 
> PK :dohh: about the sunglasses, hope you get them back!
> 
> Poppy, I'm not sure but I would just use the first temp and put the time in:shrug: not that important really, just try to do it at 8 tomoz!:haha: oooo and gums bleeding:thumbup: mine have been bleeding since implantation and still are:happydance:
> 
> Morning Tink wakey wakey:haha:
> 
> hi all other girls :hi:


Coral i wish i could but ive been getting up before 8 cos my bladder wont hold longer lmao


RP get yourself to bed missy :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Hi Regal :hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, I would put in 36.6 if was me. Up to you honey, like Coral said, it doesn't make a huge difference x


----------



## Regalpeas

Morning Coral and Poppy.:wave:

Loveinbinary HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!!!!! :happydance::flower::hugs:

PK things seem like they are going well. :)

I have to catch up on the threads. 

Afm, DH had another flare up. I started AF CD5 for me. Officially trying again!:cloud9: I saw something that says start temping at CD 5. Is that strictly? If so I can't temp for this round.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Have fun cleaning Coral, I can't even seem to keep up with my own! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Regal, no reason why you can start temping now. It just helps to have quite a few pre O temps to see a good temp shift for O x


----------



## coral11680

Tink I forgot to say before, that baby prima bag thingy we bought at the exit of the baby show. The stuff in it was useless. The baby snacks expire this week and the cow and gate follow on will be expired by the time ours are 1 :rofl: oh well we just bought a magazine basically!:haha: Oh and I'm feeling lots and lots of movement now when I lay down and put my hand there she kicks a lot! :happydance:
Got the midwife tomorrow, haven't seen her since I was 8 weeks! wonder how much weight I've gained since then! lol Tink when is your anomoly scan again is it tomorrow?


----------



## Regalpeas

I've been off schedule for the last few days. I don't know why. Tonight would have been good resting night if I had actually slept properly because the place is total quiet for once. Dh will be up soon. Once breakfast gets going its on for the day.:pop:




Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning Coral :wave: slightly awake now :haha: don't want to be though :haha: x
> 
> Regal, hey honey, how comes you been up? x


----------



## coral11680

I can't keep up with mine either but I dont get paid to do mine :rofl:


----------



## Regalpeas

Okay thanks Tink. I'm glad because I need to get going with everything this cycle. ..hopefully last one for a good long while. :D

How has everyone been?


----------



## poppy666

Ok just entered first temp and i put time in, not stressing about it pmsl just need to stop waking up early morning for bathroom.

Tink you have an excuse for not being on top of the cleaning ive got none, my house is a bomb site atm, gonna gut it at weekend


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

My scan is Friday :happydance: I know, I gave the snack and milk to my neighbour who has a toddler :haha: ah well! Awwwwww glad your feeling lots of movement now, my little one is a little wriggle bum too! x

Regal, I wouldn't last the whole day with no sleep zzzzzzz hope you last out! x


----------



## Regalpeas

Poppy hang in there with the temping. Seems like it's a testy process. Oh boy...

Tink I actually hear DH stirring. I'm about to make a mad dash. hahhaha


Have a great day ladies.


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> I cant look at gravy in the same light now lmao MCs fault :haha:

i never mentioned gravy that was dum dum.:rofl::sick:..still catching up on posts...hope all ok mi dum dum :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

loveinbinary said:


> Poppy- :test: :test: :test: lol no reason to let those poor ic's go unused. Don't make them feel unloved! lol
> 
> lupine- :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: WOOOHOOO!!! Better grab OH and :sex: :sex: :sex: Get all those :spermy: in there stat!
> 
> MC- glad you made that woman feel rightly ashamed. People are so inconsiderate. Glad she didn't hurt little baby though. I'm so hormonal these days I'd probably have gone off on her, and had my tummy been smushed or hurt in any way I'd likely have decked her.
> 
> China- I'm so sorry your DH is being such a buggar about dtd. Maybe you should try giving him a taste of his own medicine, if you can handle not dtd for a while. When he wants it just turn him down and see how he likes being on the receiving end of a dry spell.
> 
> phoebe- I'm sorry you were given such a scare! Fingers tightly crossed that all is well. If anything else happens you best march yourself down to the A&E and have yourself checked out. Don't want anything happening to you or little one in there.
> 
> Oh my, so many pages to catch up on! I'm going to need to give up my lift just to keep up lol.
> As for me, today was wonderful. OH and I got married! :wedding: It was just him and I down at the courthouse this afternoon but it was still lovely. We decided not to have a wedding just yet as they are so terribly expensive and we'd much rather spend that money on our little man than just one day for the two of us. We'll have a real wedding one day after we've saved up for it, but for now I'm happy just being his Mrs.

:happydance::flower::thumbup::hugs::kiss::wedding::cake::laugh2::wedding::cake::dance::awww::yipee::yipee::friends::headspin::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::rain::rain::bunny::bunny::holly:congrats hunni!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

ok i caught up....
@poppy :yipee: for new BBT....could that dip today be implantation??FXd:hugs:
coral,tink,regal..etc...etc... :wave: hope your all well, i have a meeting with the council housing officer at lunch time today about the skank next door....had enough, them poor kids and my poor nose with the smell of her rubbish...time to grass her up!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha: called me fatty yesterday too! bitch!!! my bump is better than hers and she due in 6 weeks! she wants to try to stop getting pissed and EAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anyway, just hoovering before council lady comes..:wave: for now xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah but if you didnt have the trots pheebs wouldnt of said gravy :haha: think you give them me now ive gone from constipation to the other :gun: keep your cyber germs lol

Hope you get something done with the neighbour, kids shouldnt be in that kind of shitty environment very unhealthy :growlmad:


----------



## pk2of8

hey luvvies...don't really have time this morning to be chatting, but i had to pop on and say there is NO WAY i have ov'd yet. ff MUST be SO WRONG. i'm still soft, open and still LOTS of ewcm, and opk was neg yesterday so there's no way it's correct on my chart with ov 3 days ago...just had to come on and say it. i'll try to catch up on everybody's posts later tonight. :kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

oh but poppy...i think the bleeding gums is a GREAT sign hun...that's one thing i always had when preggo and have never had since, so i think you're looking good sweetie!!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## poppy666

I did an IC an hour ago and i can see a thick VERY faint line when i hold it up to sun, but not thinking about it atm cos ive had one of those last month :dohh: plus my temps dont look healthy 'pickle' lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooooooooh really? no pic? good girl for peeing :happydance: x

PK hey honey, have a good day! x

I spy Phoebe, how ya doing my dear? x

MC, hope your meeting is fruitful x


----------



## phoebe

Hellooooooo xx:hi::hi:
Congrats on baby banana Tink xxx:happydance: Thanks for advice y-day, now that is a sight i would love to see, u hairing up the motorway with blue lights on :rofl::rofl: I am ok, still feeling v.v.delicate and achey, but no more bleeding. Have been instructed by o/h not to do anything today, so just being lazy today. Dont think i could do much if i tried xxx

Good luck with meeting Dum dum :thumbup: xxx

congrats Lovebinary xxx:wedding::wedding: how lovely for u both xxx

Good luck with the cleaning Coral, boo hiss lousy housework, go easy young lady:hugs: xxx

PK thanks for concern and hope u find glasses soon hun xxx:hugs:

I know there is more, but i just cant remember, feel so washed out today xx

Oh yes yay for new bbt Popsy, and extra luck n dust with the test hunny xxx any pics??? hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

tink congrats on banana! just saw your ticker said "only 133 days to go" wow! it is really zooming by for you guys! still feels like its dragging for me.. yuck.

phoebe hope you are ok:hugs:

poppy- wish youd post a pic of the test!! 

no exciting news here. eating superhero popsicles for breakfast:happydance: dr appt tomorrow, going to get new prenatal vitamin prescription and nausea meds. I haven't been feeling that bad lately but I'm NOT going to hold off any longer and wait til I get really sick again and sit around wondering "should i call dr? should i go to hospital?" definitely getting it all over with tomorrow. Tomorrow is also my last appointment with "old" doctor. Get to meet the new midwives on march 14th:happydance: Going shopping with SIL this weekend, she wants me to hand make her wedding invites, because I hand made mine and she liked them.. and its CHEAP! lol I love a good deal.

Picking out paint colors for baby room this weekend! We're going to go pick out a bunch of the sample papers and bring them home and try to decide. Maybe I'll post them so you guys can say what you think too:haha:

Heres my latest "bump" pic. It's wimpy. I just look cowy. I'm jealous of you guys' REAL bumps:cry:
 



Attached Files:







14+5.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## poppy666

My camera wont pick it up or i would of, but classing it as an evap its too early for anything else pfft. Will test again Thurseday/Friday af due next Wednesday if same as last cycle


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

typing laying down one handed, cat got herself cosy on my back and shes easing the pain like a lil hot water bottle lol 

phoebe, glad there's been no more bleeding. Ding Dong scooter is on charge just in case :haha: I have no siren but I can bring coral, she can flash a torch and shout neeeeeeenoooooooorrrrrneeeeeeeeeeeenoooooooorrrrrrrrr :haha: x

Pops, never mind, looking forward to the next one x

Hopes, :awww: you have such a lovely cute bump, wont be long till its a 'proper' one and glad your gonna get new vits and tabs x

Yes I'm still in my PJ's :haha:
 



Attached Files:







cat-1.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> typing laying down one handed, cat got herself cosy on my back and shes easing the pain like a lil hot water bottle lol
> 
> phoebe, glad there's been no more bleeding. Ding Dong scooter is on charge just in case :haha: I have no siren but I can bring coral, she can flash a torch and shout neeeeeeenoooooooorrrrrneeeeeeeeeeeenoooooooorrrrrrrrr :haha: x
> 
> Pops, never mind, looking forward to the next one x
> 
> Hopes, :awww: you have such a lovely cute bump, wont be long till its a 'proper' one and glad your gonna get new vits and tabs x
> 
> Yes I'm still in my PJ's :haha:

Awww what a beautiful lovely pusskins:awww::awww: has ur cat been diiferent since being pregnant?? Mine wont leave me alone and she follows me everywhere lol. She even growls when the doorbell rings xx:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Cute bump Hopes xxx:awww::awww: i am feeling better thanks, just a wee bit tender xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup they both treat me different. Its like they are kind watching over me :haha: Funny how animals seem to know?! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ughhhh I'm coming down with something. Gone feverish with a headache. I'm staying put on the sofa with a blanky today.


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Yup they both treat me different. Its like they are kind watching over me :haha: Funny how animals seem to know?! x

Cute isnt it?? Phoebe likes to lie on my tummy and purrs like mad bless. It sets the baby off kicking and prodding:cloud9:
I dont blame u for having a lazy day, i am just about to switch off puter, get some munchies and catch up with the progs i missed the other day. Really wanna see the 'tough place to be a' its the midwife one in africa this week. Better get my tissues ready:cry: methinks. Hope u feel better soon my sweet, ur having a really rough time of it lately. Poor tinky, big feel betterer hugs to u hunny. Catch u later :hugs::kiss::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww thanks Phoebe, yes lets both have a snuggled up lazy day. I think I'm gonna catch up on last nights one born.....heard it was sad last night so might need the tissues myself xxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well been to fs hes give me 6 more month of clomid 100mg he said this should work for me he think my eggs some month are not good quality and some months they are so carnt wait to start again it will be double hot flushes and mood swings haha start them in march woopp x x x


----------



## poppy666

Thats great news Caz fx'd Clomid does it for you :dust::dust::dust:

Been park with korben its lovely outside for a change :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy is it warm there? it looks sunny outside here, but its cold. my computer says its 29 degrees. It's supposed to be 60 on saturday I can't waittttt OH and i are going to go to the park and walk with the puppydog I think!


----------



## poppy666

Yeah its a lovely warm day 'which is rare for England' lol korben shattered now hopefully fall asleep for half hour x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all had a fruitful meeting, the council lady went upstairs into chloes room to get a better view of nextdoors garden...she was horrified and admitted she thought i was exagerating but sadly i actually made it sound better than it was, she has given her 2 weeks to sort the gardens,front and back:happydance: as for the kids she is going to arrange a police escort to do a house inspection...rather her than me, it stinks in skanks hole/house..:sick:,reported her for frequent visitors! seems like they stay 2 mins and leave again...she selling drugs?? hmmmm...also the worries i have for the children when they come to sleep/spend the day next door i have been advised to call social services...so will do that tonight...she says if she carries on wrecking the council property she will be evicted as she has no kids living with her and no longer needs a falily sized 3 bed house....so im pleased with the meeting so far, she is coming back in 2 weeks for an update and to check on gardens....she is getting an escort from police tomorrow to take pics...of garden,then 2 week later she is gonna be up shit creek!!!!!!!!!!! hahahhahahahaha...im glad!
asfm...had a great day OH off work so went shopping and as its a sunny warm day we washed and polished the car together...:awww: was fun...nice to do little things together...took connor to the park too so he tired out and still asleep!! :sleep: sleepy boy....time for a :coffee: i think..
@hopes cute bump!!!!
@poppy....poas but NO PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:saywhat: how rude:haha:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: evap im starting to not like theses ICs :dohh: but hey ho :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

ps glad next door getting sorting the scank :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

get OH to poas...then you know whether they are evap! or use water?? get them tested!:haha: x


----------



## poppy666

I did another was diluted wee but shouldnt of really mattered n was clear hence evap, sit n wait :coffee:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok i sit n wait wiv ya :coffee: :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, so glad the visit went so well, bout time they did something about her! So its nice where you are? Its rotten here, dark cold and gloomy. Send some of the bright stuff our way please! x

I feel the need to rant, sorry ladies. Feeling sooooooooo shitty today. I can't sleep for heartburn and back pain. I can't walk for feeling week and pelvis in agony. I'm sat here wondering what the hell I'm doing........and how I'll get though the next 19 weeks :cry: trying to get the kids to help me tidy up, house like a bomb site, and all they can do is cry argue and moan and 'look' at the mess then come back down and moan at me an hour later. Hugs will be received gratefully, thank you :haha:

Oh my word.........come July I'm gonna be one fat moany bitch :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh Tink it must be hard sweetie ((( huge hugs n snogs))) :haha:


:hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ok i sit n wait wiv ya :coffee: :hugs:

You can only sit with me if you got some pink wafer biscuits :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls, I'm cream crackered from all the cleaning and housework at my Dads! Can't be bothered to cook dinner!


----------



## Hopes314

tink :hugs: :hugs: i hope the next 19 weeks go fast for you so you can meet baby and work on feeling better!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks guys....I feel better for moaning actually :haha: Plus my eldest Franklyn is cooking us dinner :awww: think it just all got on top of me this afternoon x

Coral, I'm not surprised, you must have enough of your own housework to do! Put your feet up tonight ok? :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awwwww thanks Phoebe, yes lets both have a snuggled up lazy day. I think I'm gonna catch up on last nights one born.....heard it was sad last night so might need the tissues myself xxxxxxxxx

Yes i grizzled my eyes out watching that too. It was very thought provoking. Was so happy when that lady's little boy came out cried............so heartwarming xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> MC, so glad the visit went so well, bout time they did something about her! So its nice where you are? Its rotten here, dark cold and gloomy. Send some of the bright stuff our way please! x
> 
> I feel the need to rant, sorry ladies. Feeling sooooooooo shitty today. I can't sleep for heartburn and back pain. I can't walk for feeling week and pelvis in agony. I'm sat here wondering what the hell I'm doing........and how I'll get though the next 19 weeks :cry: trying to get the kids to help me tidy up, house like a bomb site, and all they can do is cry argue and moan and 'look' at the mess then come back down and moan at me an hour later. Hugs will be received gratefully, thank you :haha:
> 
> Oh my word.........come July I'm gonna be one fat moany bitch :rofl:

Aww Tinks, sorry to hear ur feeling so poo lovely, wish i could take ur pain away. Are u able to get some more omeprazole from ur dr?? Heartburn really sucks boo. Got read the riot act off my mum today about taking things easy, but she is right on certain aspects. Dont worry about the sodding housework, but if ur that determined just do a bit at a time. As she said, it'll still be there tomorrow. My best friend had this brill wall plaque in her kitchen which said. "Too clean a house means an empty life" :haha: i'll drink a cuppa tea to that!!! 
Oh yeah come July u wont be the only moany fat b***h!! so there!!! ner ner :rofl::rofl: big hugs xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok i sit n wait wiv ya :coffee: :hugs:
> 
> You can only sit with me if you got some pink wafer biscuits :haha:Click to expand...

Hmmmm pink wafers:haha: Not got any but do have jammy dodgers and crunch creams. So if u dont mind me i'll sit n wait too:thumbup::haha:xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww Phoebe, your a lovely Dum Dum aren't ya? :hugs: thanks for the pep talk x

I'll sit it out with ya all, I'll have a strong cuppa, a lemon puff, and a pack of rennies :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and I was on omeprazole but i forgot to order more. Need to get down there and ask for some, and about 20 bottles of gaviscon :haha: x


----------



## Hopes314

omeprazole!? are you guys permitted to take that!? i was on omeprazole for years for acid reflux but dr says NO during pregnancy. she said linked to birth defects!

she said take tums for immediate relief and zantac(ranitidine) tablets if necessary. i know in our country omeprazole is under review right now because of possible negative effects during pregnancy and lawsuits are under way. yikes


EDIT-i didnt mean to sound scary!! i'm sure the risks are lowered after the first tri, and I'm sure you guys are fine. But there are a lot of conflicting studies going on about PPI's right now, so it doesn't hurt to be extra careful when it comes to baby! I would definitely re-check things with doctor to make sure its the best option though, I'm sure the risk is VERY low, but there are other heartburn medications that are considered even lower risk so I don't see why you should choose a questionable PPI if you have other options :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks for the input Hopes, its crazy how different a lot of the advice is over there! My doc was happy for me to be on it, and I also checked with the hospital pharmacist. Both agreed it was fine. However since it seems to be such a big deal over there, I'm really interested to see what the research and evidence shows. I'll have a little read this eve I think x


----------



## Hopes314

I think right now theres not much leading either way. There were a few severe birth defects and women are pointing to PPI's. It all prompted extra research. I don't know how you guys rate drug safety during pregnancy, but here its like A, B, C, D, X. Right now omeprazole is a class C drug, meaning that its effects during pregnancy in humans are unclear and that it should be used only when medically required. I dont think its a huge deal, I think the drs here are more avoiding it because there are safer options that have been more studied.


----------



## Hopes314

tink now you have me reading medical journals and googling to see whats new with all that lol. I found things pointing both ways, but from what I see the general consensus is the risk is low but that not enough is known. 

Heres an article about the safety of numerous heartburn medications during pregnancy, omeprazole and PPIs are toward the bottom.
https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/515100_5


And heres mention of the law suits related to PPIs. It focuses on bone fractures but also mentions birth defects.
https://www.resource4thepeople.com/defectivedrugs/proton-pump-inhibitors.html


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: at us both researching, thanks honey. Over here ranitidine is not given to pregnant women, its go the same sort of opinions surrounding it here as omeprazole over there......


----------



## Hopes314

I've heard poor things about ranitidine as well actually, but over here it is a class B drug, the same as acetaminophen and benadryl. It is interesting the differences!!


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok i sit n wait wiv ya :coffee: :hugs:
> 
> You can only sit with me if you got some pink wafer biscuits :haha:Click to expand...

i got pink panther wafers!!! i love em!!!:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

what the feck are all these drugs you girls are talking about?? for hearburn??:wacko: im lost! :haha:
tink..:hug::kiss::friends: you having a wobbly day hunni..:awww: hope you ok :hugs:
having an early night with connor tonight....going up in the next hour i think..x


----------



## Hopes314

yeah, heartburn meds. General rule of thumb: take tums! lol. Different countries have slightly different views of safety of meds. But to be honest, if my country said a drug was safe and your country... or any other country for that matter lol.. said that it was not safe, i would not want to touch it. A chemical is a chemical and if doctors in Africa told me that slim jims could hurt my baby, I think I'd start trying to avoid slim jims lol. 

Mmmm... slim jims..


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok i sit n wait wiv ya :coffee: :hugs:
> 
> You can only sit with me if you got some pink wafer biscuits :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i got pink panther wafers!!! i love em!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Me too :haha: just getting gage to poas pmsl think i got a dodgy batch off amazon :growlmad:

He said 'what if im pregnant mum' :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: you'll be minted gage!!! one rich boy!!! tell him he my new best friend if he gets 2 lines!!...
@hopes...could you really give up them slim jims:haha:


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl: poppy youll have to tell us the results



MC-maybe i would LIMIT the slim jims hahahh


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

yes MC, or PPI (Proton pump inhibitors) for excess acid/heartburn. Hopes is a gal after me own heart :rofl: were having fun with medical journals :haha: x

Oh, I dunno now. Amusingly, us Brits use class a b c to describe how illegal a certain recreational drug is :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

:haha: told him lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: @Gage POAS


----------



## poppy666

Desperate actions Tink pmsl didnt wanna ask Wade he would of told me where to shove the piss stick :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy so did he get his bfp?


----------



## poppy666

*HE'S PREGNANT*


No not really pmsl, there isnt one bloody tiny line... ive done 3 today and all got a line within 10 minutes but can only see it when i put them up to the light, Gages has nothing.. i give up :wacko:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy are you SURE you cant get the line in a pic? the ANTICIPATIONNNNN


----------



## mothercabbage

any news on that stick yet poppy...is my new bff and me minted???:haha: i doooooooooooo hope he gets a stark white bfn....then maybe,just maybe yours isnt an evap! :happydance:
enjoy your medical journals girls....:haha: swats!! :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

well welll welllllllllllllllllll what could this mean for our poppy!!!???


----------



## poppy666

No its too faint plus my chart dont add up hence why i think a dodgy batch, but Gage's stick is zero when held up to light :shrug:

Will test tomorrow with stronger piddle cos its been diluted today i cant hold my bladder long x


----------



## coral11680

poppy what do you mean its too faint! you are only 8dpo mine was super super faint at 9dpo I think your up the duff! :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

hmmmmmmmm very very interesting my dear Popples........very iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinttttttersting. Remember my 9dpo onestep? https://s1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/?action=view&current=IMG_0779-1.jpg

That wasn't much more than an evappy looking line eh? and I have a very very good professional camera...


----------



## Hopes314

i dunnoooo poppyyyyyyyy :)


----------



## mothercabbage

post a pic of tomorrows too:yipee: good luck....:dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Will just see how they go tomorrow but my water been really clear today, so if its tooo early may explain... just not getting excited yet lmao but you should of seen Gages face when i asked him to piddle in a cup for me :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> post a pic of tomorrows too:yipee: good luck....:dust::dust:

Yep will do :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes truck loads of :dust: for your test tomorrow Pops, post a piccy for us to squint at ppurrleeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaseeeeee :) x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah will do Tink. Got korben at side of me teething arghhhh calpol, teething gel and he still awake with red cheeks


----------



## Hopes314

ahh im so excited! may make a special trip online in the morning to peek at results poppy! 



mmm i think bnb makes me hungry :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

Look forward to tomorrows pics poppy! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

excited muchly for tomorrow:yipee:....immmmmmmmmmm sleeepppppppy now though!! bed is callingggggggggg meeeeee,xx


----------



## poppy666

Night MC :hugs: im going to try get korben down x


----------



## coral11680

Night mc x


----------



## poppy666

Just put korben bed and checked Gages stick again and AGAIN another faint line so gutted i got dodgy sticks :cry: knew it was too good to be true, so now i cant use the rest :nope:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy you can still use the rest. if the lines get darker youll know!


----------



## poppy666

I guess just lost my PMA now, be ok tomoz :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

:hugs: still got my fx for you :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks :0) I guess on a brighter note Gage gonna make billions pfft :haha: i gotta laugh or i'll cry


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwwwwww :hugs: dammit....... sorry Pops. Hope tomorrow brings better things x


----------



## pk2of8

oh poppy! there's still plenty of time for you to hold out hope this cycle sweetie :hugs: i've got everything crossed for you love :kiss:

MC, sounds like the council will finally take care of that nasty trash woman you have next door to you. *whew* good riddance...

tink, so sorry you didn't have a good day hun :hugs: i don't have the health issues like you and yet i can't keep up with everything either. you're a saint! :hugs: my mom used to tell me all the time (especially when the kids were little) that it's so much more important for them to have your attention rather than a pristine environment. like phoebe said...it'll still be there waiting for you tomorrow :hugs:

phoebs, so glad to hear you're feeling better today hunni :kiss: was very worried about you, what with the pain and bleeding. hopefully, it won't happen again :hugs:

hopes...adorable bump sweetie!!! i can relate to how you feel tho hun. i don't think i had a "real" bump with my first baby until i was about 7 months along. i don't say that to discourage you...just took a very long time. i have pictures of me at 5-6 months and i have just this extra "girth" that doesn't look like a bump hardly at all :dohh: at delivery, the monitor straps would go around my belly almost twice, i was so tiny. it was all the nurses could talk about :haha:

coral, i hope you get to relax and rest hun! that's got to be so draining all that cleaning! :hugs:

lovein...congrats on the nuptials!! :winkwink::cloud9: 

well, there wasn't so much to catch up on today :haha: nothing to report here, really. i am still positive that ff is wrong about my ov date, but i'm not going to mess with it. not yet anyway. just waiting to see if it will change it over the next few days. plenty of ewcm still today, but opk neg again. not sure when i will ov this cycle since i didn't take the soy. good thing i have my pelvic ultrasound scan tomorrow!!!! :happydance::happydance: i'm just so relieved to have things moving along finally!! on a side note, my sunglasses are gone :cry: some brat kid obviously stole them b/c the teacher never even noticed where i left them and they're gone. nothing in lost & found either. :growlmad: :wacko: oh well. well, i better go sweeties. it's very late here and i have to get up early as usual. :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Damita

Hey ladies :wave: I have a new doctor and hopefully get referred for FS testing :dance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs :hugs:

Damita fantastic news about the testing. FX your getting somewhere now, would be lovely if you did what a lot of people do and fall pregnant once the testing starts! Hope you have a really helpful and understanding new doc x

PK, not surprised about the sunglasses, sorry you never got them back. Will be thinking of you today with your ultrasound, be sure to report back honey! x

As for me, due to pain I maybe slept for about 2 hours in total. I guess this is what I have to look forward to for the rest of the pregnancy.... :cry: x


----------



## coral11680

morning girls :hi:

just having my :coffee: before I leave for my midwife appointment!

PK will be thinking of you today hope the U/S shows everything is fine:thumbup:

Damita great news about testing hope things move along for you now, like Tink said maybe you will get pregnant now the testing will start!

Poppy sorry about the evaps but that doesn't mean you are out I really hope you do a test today with FMU.:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

PK cant wait to hear results of scan tomorrow fx'd for you lovely :hugs:


Well took test with FMU n BFN buts its official i got line eye now cos i swear i can actually see one on front and dont need to hold it up :dohh: anyways will test again this afternoon cos FMU is never good with me for some reason.


I do know what they mean now with line eye in other thread :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Damita fantastic news really hope he refers you to a fertility specialist sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Pops, I got dreaded line eye all the time whilst peeing on them things :haha: I'm looking forward to this afternoons test x

Coral, hope you get on ok at the midwife app x


----------



## poppy666

Piccy here but cant pic it up but its there im honestly not going batty lol i keep looking at it :dohh:

Will see if gets darker :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







9dpo 003.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## coral11680

Poppy can the camera pic it up? try taking a pic pleeeeaaasseee and test with second morning urine!!:haha:

Thanks Tink, midwife was ok. Took blood pressure (normal) listened to heartbeat, made another appointment for 5 weeks time.


----------



## coral11680

I think I see a faint line hun :happydance: it will take a couple of days to get darker though


----------



## poppy666

Im not going batty :haha::happydance:


----------



## coral11680

no you are not and just looked at your temps very good!


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave:
@poppy...good luck with that test this afternoon, im going to find my glasses and squint over that pic in a mo..:happydance:
@tink...sorry you got such a shit sleep, hope your ok :flower:
@pk...hope US goes fine today, let us know how you get on!:hugs:
@damita..:yipee: for testing starting, hope all is well :hugs:
@coral...glad MW went well:yipee: :hugs:
everyone else:wave: hope your well, didnt we have another tester who was testing along side poppy....china??.:shrug:asfm...feeling fine today, been reading about low placentas, shouldnt have done that!!:dohh: never mind...mine WILL move out of the way!!:thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

morning cabbage :hugs: dont worry about placenta hun so early still plenty of time to move.

I think PJ may have been testing? am I wrong?


----------



## mothercabbage

:shrug: cant remember....:blush: 
yes ive read most of then do but a small % actually cover the OS more! read one womans birth story last night and it was scary!! :argh: how are you today anyway? :flower:


----------



## phoebe

Hellooooooo!!!! :hugs: xxx
How are we all today? Do u like ur new nose dum dum?? xxx Yay for the referral Damita fxd itsbrings u ur dream soon lovely xxx Glad mw went well Coral xxx Sorry to hear some cheeky beggar stole ur glasses Pk, nearly app time yay!! Fxd for that lovely xxx Hi Tinky sorry to hear u had a cruddy sleeps boo. Have an easy day today hun xxx I think i see something Poppy:thumbup: fxd that brews lovely over next few days hunny, pmsl at Gage poas hehehe xxx Well i hope u all are having a pleasant day, the sun is shining here woohoo, still cold but its nice to have sunshine. I'm alright, pain has eased up loads and have dmw today. So i will speak to consultant about monday's event. Big hugs all round xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: phoebe....yes i changed my FB profile pic!! pmsl....muchly thanked!:happydance:
glad the pains are easing for you :flower: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm pretty sure I'm seeing something Pops, so no your not going bonkers :haha: FX its the start of something x

MC Morning honey, don't panic yourself honey. I bet it will be on the move soon x

Coral, glad all is ok with you! x


----------



## coral11680

MC there is always scary stories, if it doesnt move or covers the OS you can have a c-section :hugs:

morning phoebmeister!:hi:


----------



## coral11680

morning Tink, sorry you had a rough night hope tonight improves :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:argh: c-sec!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coral11680

:haha: its not that bad cabbage!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: @ the nose pictures on FB x

Relived all is well on the Phoebe front, although it would have been fun doing an emergency run on the Ding Dong scooter :haha: x

Maybe something good came of the lack of sleep, that with the hormones and the pain I ended up crying my eye balls out to DH this morning. He's been whizzing about the place cleaning and asking how he can help me. Me I've decided prevention is better than a cure, so I'm gonna stop trying to work through the pain and rest up. x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :haha: @ the nose pictures on FB x
> 
> Relived all is well on the Phoebe front, although it would have been fun doing an emergency run on the Ding Dong scooter :haha: x
> 
> Maybe something good came of the lack of sleep, that with the hormones and the pain I ended up crying my eye balls out to DH this morning. He's been whizzing about the place cleaning and asking how he can help me. Me I've decided prevention is better than a cure, so I'm gonna stop trying to work through the pain and rest up. x

Thats my Tink good on u hunny. take it easy xx:thumbup::thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, sure it will be ok! Everytime I had low lying placentas they moved. Like Coral said, C-sections aren't actually that bad! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

You and me can be lazy's at leisure for a bit Phoebe :haha: x


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :argh: c-sec!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm with u on that Dum dum, watched those 1's on 1bem. Yoiks!!!! They would have to bloody well chase me at the hospital to perform 1 of those!! Now theres a sight:haha: sod-a-doodle-do!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> You and me can be lazy's at leisure for a bit Phoebe :haha: x

Thats a pository thumbs up from me rubber ducky!!! Just need to teach the cat how to make a cuppa xx:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Right i'll be back later chicks, gotta get ready for app. Be good hehehe hugs xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

PK, GL on your scan and sorry about your glasses...I betcha the teacher got them :)

Tink, Sorry you had a rough nigh, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Lovein, congrats huni!!!...

Phoebe, glad your doing better :hugs:

Damita, Yay on the new Dr!!

Hiya Poppy, Coral, MC :hi:

Asfm, FF says I O on Sunady...hmmm...DH & I are not speaking...well I should say I am not speaking to DH. On a more positive note, I will be on Spring break next week...YAY!!! I get a week off from school. I am so excited!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: china..
tink and coral have you both had c-sec's? i know mine has a good chance of moving but there is also a chance that it wont and the thought of a section scares the shit outta me tbh. my sister had 2 and she was knocked out for her 1st one..was an emergency and the 2nd she said was awful, she hated it and went to great lengths with details!:argh: the contrations and episiotomy and pushing and the whole "normal" birth sounds like a walk in the park!...im actually nervous for my 20 week scan now incase they say its at the OS still...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Seeeeeee's ya laters Phoebes, have a good app (yes I need my cat to learn that trick also :haha:) x

China :wave: things with DH still bad? :hugs: did you manage to get any bedding around O time? Glad you have a week off soon to recharge, hard work studying and keeping house, enjoy! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No I haven't had a C-sec myself, but have a few friends who have. Sounds like your sister had the misfortune of 2 nightmare ones, but the majority of women who have planned sections have quite positive experiences. I guess its like birth full stop, it might be ok, or being really awful. There's gonna be horror stories floating about about both isn't there? :hugs: best I idea is to accept what will be will be, and try and think positive. x


----------



## China girl

No Tink, I only DTD once & it was on Thursday


----------



## China girl

I had some pains on Sunday and cramp like pains on Monday...it hurt like hell too...so FF could be right


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Looks like it to me also, well you still have a chance, those :spermy: should still have been about waiting for eggy. Sorry your having all this going on with DH :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Big hugs CG :hugs:

Its lovely outside :happydance:


----------



## PJ32

Hi Ladies

just a quick :wave:, will try to catch up on posts later, 

poppy - hows things going, think im out af pains started so expecting the :witch: to show up. 

got to go and do the tea. bye


----------



## China girl

It does. We tried to talk yesterday before he went to class...but he told me I was trying to hard and it was turning him off...so its basically my fault that he can't get turned on. So at that point, I didn't want to talk anymore. Feelings were a bit shattered. Oh well


----------



## China girl

:hi: PJ

Have a good day:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Hang in there PJ your only early arnt you :kiss: cya later x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'd be upset too if it was me China, sending :hugs: :hug: hope you get things sorted out x

Pops, have you peed yet? x

PJ, you charts looking great and af pains are BFP symptoms so keep positive my dear x


----------



## poppy666

No not Widdled yet holding it for another hour pfft... but im staying calm cos you know Gage is pregnant with these ICs :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah PJ i think you should give me your chart it looks great :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: @Gage's 'BFP' Okeys will check in again in a bit, :dust: for testing x


----------



## poppy666

I give up with those ICs Tink will test at weekend. Took a picture and had to cut the contrast n light down so you MAY able to see it, they've pee'd me off now. So BFN.
 



Attached Files:







afternoon 002.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I still see something... aww :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

MC yes I had a c-section with my last. It wasn't that bad at all and I'm probably having another this time. It was painful for a few days but not unbearable or anything. Don't worry you probably wont need one. Even if the placenta is still low at 20 weeks that doesn't mean it wont move :hugs:

PJ AF pains are a good sign! I've got my fingers x'ed for you hun:hugs:

Tink yes rest up all you can sweety. I saw the baby shop in lakeside but didn't go in as it was closing, nothing fantastic and it was tiny in there probably very pricey too. It had the Stokke xplory in the window.

China so sorry DH is being like this I would be upset too. Also you are still in with a chance.:hugs:

Poppy I see a line:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all af has gone wooppp sex is on the cards to night x x x


----------



## poppy666

Bit concerned now its that faint if its real... :shrug: dunno dodgy dodgy lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well if it had one of them in the window I expect it would be out of my price range :haha: maybe buy some booties :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its frustrating I know Pops, but only time will tell if it gets darker right? FX for you x


----------



## poppy666

Yep your right im de-stressing and see at weekend :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Yeah Tink looked pricey, maybe some booties or a bib:haha:

Poppy I know its frustrating but testing this early will almost def be a faint line, try again tomorrow and if there is a line do you have a superdrug test or anything?


----------



## poppy666

No didnt buy any decent tests, but will go superdrug if it gets darker tomoz and do it friday ugh more scared of evaps :dohh: not thinking about it :haha:

Anyone else testing im feeling lonely lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good plan pops, I got a better line on a superdrug than a one step the same day x


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> No didnt buy any decent tests, but will go superdrug if it gets darker tomoz and do it friday ugh more scared of evaps :dohh: not thinking about it :haha:
> 
> Anyone else testing im feeling lonely lol

Hun I will test in a couple of days if the:witch: doesn't show. Trying to keep positive I am with you Pop's :hug: 

I am going to have a butchers at your test xx


----------



## PJ32

I think I can see something hun :happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Cant wait for you to test sweetie i reckon you got it in the bag this month :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

i see a line on that test too poppy, hope these IC arent that dodgy...go poas again! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

MC yesterdays you could only see lines when you put them to the light, todays are the only one's i can see with it flat down but really faint :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

mmmmm well...i think you very well may be up the spout hunni...FXd very tight for you xx


----------



## phoebe

Helloooo xxxx 
Deffo see something on the 2nd test too Pops. Shall be keeping everything tightly crossed for u xxx:hugs:


----------



## China girl

Thanks for the pma Coral, but think I think that chance is veeeery slim.

What is the purpose of the Soy? What do I need to watch for on my chart now that I have O?

Thanks ladies


----------



## poppy666

It tricks your body into producing more estrogen like clomid causes your body to release more FSH & LH which helps stimulate follicle production :thumbup:

Think your temps rise once you ovulated and stay that way till either bfp or af x


----------



## China girl

Thanks Poppy,
But I still don't understand...google time


----------



## poppy666

Here's a good link https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.html


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well I've just made a 'Julie nest' in my bed :haha: I have so many duvets and pillows there's no way I shouldn't be able to find some sort of comfort tonight......If I don't I may well go INSAAAAAAAAAAANEEEEEEE! :rofl: 

China, the main thing on your chart now, is seeing temps above the cover line. Nice high climbing temps are ideal, but many peeps who get BFP's see a slower rise. A temp dip between 7-10 DPO is a nice sign also as it can be because of a small hormone level shift during implantation. This could also be a little earlier or later. x


----------



## poppy666

Awww Tink hope you get some sleep tonight or we'll all get it on here tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Whine whinge whinge :rofl: At least I will be in a good mood Friday regardless, Friday is scan day :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

Aww another piccy :happydance:


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Well I've just made a 'Julie nest' in my bed :haha: I have so many duvets and pillows there's no way I shouldn't be able to find some sort of comfort tonight......If I don't I may well go INSAAAAAAAAAAANEEEEEEE! :rofl:
> 
> China, the main thing on your chart now, is seeing temps above the cover line. Nice high climbing temps are ideal, but many peeps who get BFP's see a slower rise. A temp dip between 7-10 DPO is a nice sign also as it can be because of a small hormone level shift during implantation. This could also be a little earlier or later. x

Thanks for the info :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Wondering how peeps got on today, PK's scan and was it Phoebe and hopes with doc apps? my brain is in melt down :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

PKs scan tomorrow i think, must be hopes :shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

popping in to say hello! didnt get a chance to get on here this morning with drs appointment and everything else. it was an appt with the "old" drs, not the new ones that im seeing on the 14th.. so nothing exciting. In the mean time, they dont know I'm switching so I had to go about it as though I was returning, and they gave me the form to get my anatomy ultrasound 3 weeks from now (but that wont really happen because I'll be seeing new drs on the 14th and getting a form to get anatomy scan from THEIR doctors, but I guess probably still around the same time) Anywayyy.. it went fine. She gave me a prescription for zofran for the nausea/vomiting, and gave me a prescription for some sort of colace thing for my yummy constipation (OH told her I never poop.. i didnt even plan to mention it.. hes crazy! :rofl:) Anyway she told me to take the kids gummy vitamins until I stop feeling like crap. Also.. she told me ... i gained FIVE POUNDS since my last appointment 4 weeks ago! yikes! i found it quite alarming, but she is happy about it. she said she wants me to gain around 40 lbs and that I'm right on track to do so. EW! hahah wow


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

So your all sorted out now Hopes? :hugs: good girl :awww: :haha: no seriously, all sounds sensible, and I love her idea of the kids jelly vits! mmmmmmm x

I nearly had a fright, I done my blood sugar prick and had a really high reading......then I remembered I had just peeled a satsuma and not washed my hands :haha: opppppppppppppppsy, way too tired here :haha: x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi Ladies!
Well im on cd 26 and im pretty sure I O'd over night. 
Yesterday i had some bad cramps on both sides on and off all day which is common for me on O day. 
The day before yesterday i used my last opk early afternoon as i felt the cramps starting and although it wasn't positive it was pretty close so i think if i had done another in the evening it would have been positive.
Me and DH have bd'd the last 2 nights and every second night leading up to them, so think we will bd tonight just incase and assume i am 1dpo as of tomorrow.
Bit of a long and unsure cycle for me but hey what will be will be! Sorry i've been quiet this cycle girls i've just been on a crazy ttc rollercoster recently, just want to be in the TWW and try relax a bit now.

Hope you are all well, im just going to read back and try catch up x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Poppy i totally see a line on your tests hun :) Fingers and toes crossed for you! I wish i lived close to you cos i would be around in a flash with a frer lol x


----------



## poppy666

:haha::haha:

Poppy just staying calm atm, did one after tea n line again... i swear if they all evaps im suing One Step :rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Go Jenny go 1dpo tomorrow :happydance: sorry just noticed your post lol your lucky you feel ovulation, dont think i felt much this cycle x gl :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well here's hoping it was O anyway Poppy lol

Post a pic of your tea time tests pleassssse, i have the same one step tests and i get no line on them (i just pee'd on 1 to check for you) x


----------



## caz & bob

poppy fx its your :bfp: hun x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Jenny! Wow, the :sex: sounds spot on this cycle, masses of :dust: glad your doing ok x

Popsy, your a POAS ADDICT!:rofl: but I love it :haha: oooooooooooh line hurry up and get darker


----------



## Damita

FX it's your BFP poppy :dance:


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Well here's hoping it was O anyway Poppy lol
> 
> Post a pic of your tea time tests pleassssse, i have the same one step tests and i get no line on them (i just pee'd on 1 to check for you) x

Binned them cos i was getting stressed out, will do more tomoz :thumbup:

You poas already lmao :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Tink ive had too cos i thinking im losing the plot and imagining the lines now :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Hope u sleep well tonight tink!

Yay for O Jenny and sounds like bd was timed perfectly!

Poppy there is no way that many tests are duffs. I had one steps and only got lines when I was preggo! :yipee:

Hopes glad docs went well and the weight gain is very normal Hun.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Don't worry Pops, you should have seen the amount of IC's I pee'd on before my BFP! I'm only playing, I just want them to hurry up and get darker for you x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Tink, i need all the baby dust going :)
Haha it was research on your behalf Poppy. . . honest lol x


----------



## coral11680

Yeah we are all poas addicts even after my bfp I peed on about 15 more :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Jenny your just getting some practice in for next week :haha: tbh im sick of poas now cos its stresing me out :nope: until tomorrow, but if they not darker i know im out pfft.

Coral 15? pmsl


----------



## coral11680

Well that was a guestimate but I basically peed on all the tests I had left mostly ic's. I know how it is pops try not to stress I think it will be darker tomorrw


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I kept them all in a bag till I was about 12 weeks, with OPK's and tube of conceive plus. There was quite a stash in there. I still giggle to myself when I think of them sitting on a junk pile somewhere and the rubbish men wondering why anyone would pee on so many tests :rofl: I once dropped a phone in our kitchen bin, and it got collected by the rubbish men. It had obviously got sorted somewhere cause someone dug out the phone. I called it you see, there ARE people who go down our dirty rubbish for fun.........ewwww


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right, Tink is gonna go snuggle in her nest. Pray I have a bit of sleep tonight, or there's gonna be one hell of a moany hormonal grouch bag here tomorrow :haha: Nunnites x


----------



## poppy666

Well im not so mad then compared to you and Coral lmao, night Tink hope you get some sleep tonight or its gonna be dead in here tomorrow cos no one will come in :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Nunnites tink sleep well! X


----------



## poppy666

Just looked at my last pregnancy chart and i had an IP dip at 7dpo but only got a faint line at 9dpo on IC, frer at 10dpo, so if yesterdays was a dip it should be more noticeable tomorrow x


----------



## China girl

FX'd for you Poppy:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy, those look like the same IC's i use, and i've never had a line so i think this is it for you sweetie!!! :happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee:

tink, i hope you sleep well tonight luv :hugs:

CG, i'm sorry dh is putting you through that. my dh was doing the same thing a couple of months ago. all's better now tho, so fx it won't last long for you hun and that dh will come to his senses...i'll be praying for you sweetie...i know how you're feeling (i'm sure we all do) :kiss:

well, my scan was today...went fine, but i won't get the actual results until i go back monday for consult with the doc. it was just the tech who did the scan today. she (the tech) did say that she didn't see any indication of pcos, so that part's good, but they're not allowed to say much w/o the doc there, so if there's any endometriosis or anything like that, i won't find out til monday. :wacko: but i'll also find out about the bloodwork on monday too, so just a little more waiting. and dh's appt is all set for fri...just 2 more days....

i gotta run to church now luvs, but i'll try to be back on later... :kiss::hugs:

edit-- PS...pos opk today!!!! i knew ff was WRONG! :haha: and dh and i :sex: this afternoon. i think i'm going to ask him to ejaculate into the softcup tomorrow rather than bd'ing. i hope he can do it :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooo for positive OPK and nicely timed bedding :thumbup: yes deffo get the softcup out tomorrow :dust::dust::dust: Glad no pcos was found thats one major thing not to worry about sweetie, ugh Monday seems like a lifetime away :haha: but we can be patient lol.

Thanks for the IC comment, maybe im testing too early or maybe they are duff but im ok if its not, wont deny a BFP for my birthday be lovely but i got time and will try harder next cycle :happydance:

Enjoy rest of your day im off to bed soon getting tired, catch you tomorrow xx


----------



## pk2of8

thank you poppy sweetie...a bday bfp would be soooo wonderful :cloud9: i'm going to be anxious tomorrow to see more piccies from you!! :haha: monday does seem very far away, but i keep telling myself that too... "i can be patient...i can be patient...i can be patient..." :haha: i'm hoping we'll get something more definitive from dh's appt on friday, but either way, i'll get my results on monday and find out what's next on my end :hugs: the tech also told me she saw what looked like one follicle ready to burst, so it looks like i am ov'ing ok. :happydance: good news that, so just have to get it confirmed by the doc. anyway, guess i'll go. sleep well sweeties and talk to you more later!! :kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Regalpeas

China:hugs:. This can be a stressful time. The pressure comes from everywhere. Tempers rise. Sometimes hurtful things are said, but eventually it all gets mended . :flower:

Read through quickly. It looks like things are moving along.


Poppy FX honey!!!!!!

Tink, I hope you sleep well. You have a scan soon too? :)

PK I am so excited for your scan results. :happydance:

Hopes, your DH's just making sure the doctor knows everything. lol 

Hi Coral, MC, Lupine, Babydreams, and everyone else. My mind may fail me:dohh:. Didn't see updates from you ladies. If I missed it , hope all is well .:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs x

I am in a good mood, I slept! :haha: not well, but I never do sleep 'well' :haha: Defo an improvement, so I will not be whinging and whining today........you may enter the thread without caution now :rofl:

PK so I wasn't going insane thinking it was your scan day, glad about the absence of PCOS and looking like you were about to O! I'll be keeping my fingers tightly crossed for the rest of the results and DH's appointment. Hoping there's a least one little determined :spermy: on a mission to get you your BFP this cycle so you won't be needing any more intervention x

Hey Regal, hope your ok honey, scan is tomorrow x

Pops, I am stalking your chart and waiting for the Pee stick...... :dust: :dust: :dust: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooooh a temp rise Pops........ :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

Morning Dong Dongs :flower:


Well a line came up AGAIN a lot quicker than yesterday but still faint and im not sure if its got a shade of pink or not so gonna say BFN :dohh:

Really not well today, woke up at 4.30am ready to throw up and my stomach is still nauseated, Wade said he had dodgy stomach yesterday so must be a bug ughhh OH not home till tomorrow so no help with korben :cry:

PK great news about tech seeing one follicle :happydance: watch this you'll get your BFP before the next stage with tests :winkwink:

Tink glad you slept a bit better last night means we safe to come in here today :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah temp rise but im ill so probz explain it xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:loopy: sounds good Pops, sounds good :loopy: no piccy for us? took about 3 days after my dip before I could see something a little more definite. Sorry your feeling shitty x


----------



## poppy666

Yes had to turn brightness down again... will try with SMU
 



Attached Files:







10dpo 001.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think that's darker than yesterdays, fingers tightly crossed Pops x


----------



## poppy666

The line is more obvious i dont need to squint at it, but dont know time will tell... im having dreams of flipping lines lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Superdrugs missy, on the double :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Yep going down tomoz when get paid that will put a stop to lines cos im still convinced these dodgy x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That's why I think you should get one, will rule out whether its just these that are dodgy. But it defo looks promising! How ya feeling now? hope its just a mild bug, you don't need that whilst looking after Korben while DH is away x


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

Poppy the line is def darker and its not dodgy!!!! boots are doing bogof on frer I think. OOOO I'm so excited when is your bday?

Tink gald you slept better, I was hoping you would!:haha:

PK glad scan went well and O is happeneing now for you just after bd'ing great timing:happydance:

who have I missed:dohh:

It's Ryan's birthday today so I'm making him a cake soon :cake: I'm just using betty crocker mix and filling with whipped cream and strawberries yummy!


----------



## poppy666

Im ok just feel nauseated and flushed but been flushed for few days so must of been coming down with it, i will live lol just took anadin got banging head.

How you feeling you not been too well lately?


----------



## poppy666

Aww Happy birthday Ryan :cake::yipee::yipee: mine's not till Sunday x


----------



## coral11680

oh well by then hopefully you can take a digital and have a great birthday gift! :yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll live Pops :haha: a little sleep makes all the difference, as long as bubba is ok, just gotta get through it.

Hmmmmm all sounding like very good symptoms to me, even if it is a little bug, that could be your immune system letting up for implantation. x

Coral, thanks honey.....I so needed it. Just makes you feel like you can cope ya know? That cake sounds yummy! Hope he has a fab birthday, you doing anything this evening? x


----------



## coral11680

no probably not doing anything as we did celebrate on Sunday with the family. Ryan has karate tonight and he can't miss it as its his last practice before his first competition in Birmingham on Saturday.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

You going to the competition on Sat? Awww you must be so proud of him x


----------



## coral11680

Yes I'm very proud of him! :) I am not going with him, a friend is taking him in his car with his family. I didn't fancy driving to birmingham alone. DH is working and can't take time off so the friend offered and Ryan wants to go with him. I wish I could be there for him though:cry:


----------



## lupinerainbow

We had internet cut off ready for moving and was just going to used dongle but their network is down in our area so having to use my phone which is annoying :( not gonna be around much until dongle is working but FF saying i still not ov'd and I'm CD21 so soy must have ruined this cycle :cry: :shrug: i dunno... Will update when i can GL poppy looking good! And brill news about scan pk! :hugs: to all of you, hope to be back online soon

xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know what you mean, Jessica has been to some competitions that I haven't been able to go to. Birmingham is quite a trek! I don't blame you. x

Lupine, try not to get too hung up on the temps, you have some big jumps before the positive OPK so It will be harder for FF to detect. Keeping my FX for you honey, and hope you can get dongle to work soon x


----------



## coral11680

Thanks Tink, I hope he will be ok without me, I'm sure he will, I just hope he enjoys himself!

Lupine I agree with Tink your high temps before possible O is why is isn't detected but looks like you might have o'ed cd18/19? Hope Dongle up and running soon x


----------



## poppy666

Tink i was going to say how can you tell if someone ovulates with temps like LRs? keep bedding :hugs:


afm its officially im a poasa :dohh: couldnt help myself n it actually looks really faint pink but trying to stayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy calm :haha:

Do you see the line?
 



Attached Files:







test 1 009.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 16









test 1 013.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## coral11680

:yipee: It is faint but mine was the same at 10dpo oh please go get a test now puuurrrrllleeeeeeeeaassseeeee :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Suppose it depends how much dye in them but will deffo test during today n superdrugs tomorrow :happydance: If it is i only bloody bedded twice lol


----------



## coral11680

you are a fertile Myrtle:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I see it! :loopy: I think it has colour too! x


----------



## poppy666

It does :happydance: now i need to get cleaning up seen as my stomachs settled.. cya all later xx


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties :hi: i just wanted to pop on before the day starts to see how poppy's tests were coming...i see it too!!! :happydance: clear as day to me poppy...last cycle i had one that was questionable, but i've never had anything i could see that clearly on those ic's so i still think this is it for you love...especially with your syyyyymmmmppptttoooommmmmmmssssss :haha: poppy's up the duuuuffffff, poppy's up the duuuuuuuffffff, poppy's up the duuuuuuufffff (sing-songy voice) :haha:

anywhoo, thank you girlies...tink so glad you finally got some rest. i know what you mean about never sleeping "well"...i'm like that too :wacko: coral, happy birthday to ryan sweetie :cake: i hope he does well and has a good time at his competition too :flower: i know what you mean about not being able to go...like you and tink, i've had that happen a few times. makes you feel like such a rotten mother, but they'll be ok. it doesn't happen like that often :hugs: LR, i think like tink and the others said, that ff may just take longer to recognize it b/c of those few high temps right before Ov. you could keep bd'ing every other day for reassurance, but i think you ov'd maybe on the day of your pos opk hun :hugs: regal, how you been doing sweetie?...where are you at in your cycle? are you doing anything like the charting or anything this cycle?...sorry i can't remember right now sweetie :hugs: well, i better go get the kids moving and get my shower...long day today. ugh :wacko:


----------



## phoebe

Hello Ding Dongs!!! :hi::hi::hi: xxx

poppy i can see the lines, mine was exact the same as urs have been, and they got progressively darker in time. And maybe ur bug is ur immune system dipping for implantation. Fxd lovely:happydance::thumbup:xxx

Tink so glad u had a better sleeps, had a dreadful nite myself,was up 5 blinking times!!! Hope ur feeling better all round xxx

Yay for Ryan's birthday:cake: happy birthday young fella xx Hope he wins his tournament :thumbup: Hope ur well Corally Worally:hugs:xxx

Pk So glad scan went well lovely, and that u have a follicle ready to burst. Fxd u catch that eggy yay xxx:hugs:

Glad app went well Hopes and all is well with pg so far. And congrats on the weight gain, in hindsight of u being so poorly :hugs: xxx

China sorry ur o/h is being an ass, hope he steps up to the plate sweety. I think we have all been there with the reluctant o/h's pffft. Fxd things will work out for u soon hunny big hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Poppy so excited for you, I found my tests from 10dpo and they are just as faint as yours :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







coral%20frer.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 16









misc%20nov%202010%20015.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## coral11680

morning PK and pheebmeister, thanks for the birthday wishes for Ryan! xx


----------



## phoebe

opps posted b4 i was finished doh!!!!

Lupes i really hope ur cycle isnt messed up. and that the soy sorts itself out for u. I dont know much about i am afraid, but i pray and hope ur bfp will be here asap hun. Keep yer pecker up lovely xxx:hugs:

Regal nice to see u back lovely, hope all is good for u :hugs: xxx

jenny fxd in ur 2ww hunny, will have everything crossed for u:flower::hugs:xxx

As for moi, my app went well. Told them about monday and they reckoned it was BH's that was the cause. My bgl's and bp were spot on:thumbup: Was told to take fybogel or lactulose for u know what lol. Asked about the mw and professor about the omeprazole and was told it was safe as it doesnt cross the placenta. And because of the bleed monday i got to have another wee shufty at :baby: just to confirm bleed didnt come from there. So fybogel city here i come........barf!!! :haha:xxx


----------



## coral11680

yay Phoebe glad appointment went well. Great that you got to see :baby: again, no in between leg shots again? :haha:


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> yay Phoebe glad appointment went well. Great that you got to see :baby: again, no in between leg shots again? :haha:

Thanks lovely. No potty shots hehehe!!! What are u like, ya mad woman xxx:rofl::rofl::rofl:


Oh yes congrats on baby orange Hopes xxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## coral11680

:haha: I know not only am I obsessed about the gender of my baby but everyone elses too! lol


----------



## phoebe

hehehehe!!! Love it:haha: I did go on that site that again that checks the :baby: h/b and gestational age. It was 148bpm and came up boy again x


----------



## coral11680

what site is that, oh i think i remember now try the chinese gender
https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/gender-calculator.php


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm just been out with the dogs carnt wait for summer x x x


----------



## coral11680

I spy MC and caz :hi:

MC click on my link and try it was right for all my kids and all tinks kids


----------



## coral11680

Hi caz, I can't wait either its bloody freezing today!


----------



## phoebe

i cant find the link i had, but it was called babybpm.com Coral :thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Caz and Cabs xxx:hi::hi::hi:
I hear u Caz, roll on the summer:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

its wrong for both my kids coral...checked chinese gender charts before...
@poppy....................line!!!!!!!!!! need i say more!! :yipee: have you poas again??????????????? cant remember what else was said [email protected] congrats on the orange...:yipee:
@phoebe and pk..glad app's went well...ermmmmmm...thats it, head fried :wacko::dohh:


----------



## coral11680

did u try the chinese gender phoebe? work out your lunar age at conception first


----------



## coral11680

mc try the one i posted and work your lunar age out


----------



## phoebe

Just did that 1 Coral and it said boy for me too:thumbup:x


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> what site is that, oh i think i remember now try the chinese gender
> https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/gender-calculator.php

says connor should be a girl...i have pics to prove he is not :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl: Aww poor Connor is now Connie xx


----------



## coral11680

hehe you must have conception month wrong cabbage lol


----------



## mothercabbage

concieved june 2008 my d.o.b. 1-10-1981...you do it coral please xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning MC, Caz, Phoebe! :wave:

Phoebe, glad you app went well. Excellent news that everything seems to be fine :happydance: Sorry your not sleeping too well either :hugs: yes fibrogel city :haha: nice stuff, but hey it gets the job done.....geddit? :haha: ok not funny Tink. x


----------



## mothercabbage

june 9th Ov day...every gender chart i check is wrong for both chloe and connor....maybe im back to front, i think this ones meant to be a girl so will it be a boy......?:rofl:


----------



## coral11680

just did it and says girl, oh well nothing is perfect just fun anyway isnt it, what does it say for this baby mc, ill do it now lol


----------



## coral11680

says girl for you this time cabs


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx coral, i did tell you im just a fucked up one i suppose, connors birthday same as our poppys i think...saturday..woop woop my baby BOY!!! is gonna be 2....:awww:..what you get for this baby coral(for me) i never checked with your chart but have checked before and said :pink:


----------



## coral11680

actually no it says boy for this time :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea thought so, so its a boy then!:rofl: wrong for anyone else??? or am i the only weirdo!? :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

hahahah your a weirdo too!!!:haha: sorry kidding! xxxx


----------



## coral11680

it says you were 30 (lunar age) at conception and conception month for either Nov or Dec is blue meaning boy!


----------



## coral11680

no mine says girl for me yours says boy, I looked at the wrong age the first time! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> :rofl::rofl: Aww poor Connor is now Connie xx

:awww: i do call him con/conz..maybe he be gay? or want a sex change when he older...gay im ok with:thumbup:...but a sex change would worry and concern me!:wacko:


----------



## coral11680

Tink!!!! scan tomorrow!!!! :yipee: dont tell them you know the gender!


----------



## mothercabbage

coral..... so im having a girl this time..pmsl....we shall see in 32 sleeps!! :haha:


----------



## phoebe

And u call me dum dum!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 
Only teasing xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

am i an avacado tomorrow? i hate avacado! yuk.....but i do love my little bump!!:awww:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Aww poor Connor is now Connie xx
> 
> :awww: i do call him con/conz..maybe he be gay? or want a sex change when he older...gay im ok with:thumbup:...but a sex change would worry and concern me!:wacko:Click to expand...

awww :wacko: i dont think it'll come to that Cabs lol, Aww Connor's gonna be 2 :cloud9::cloud9: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

i know...big boy now!! with the little attitude to go with it! :haha: i might go for a private scan. i cant wait a whole f-ing month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phoebe

Hmmmm avocado nom nom :munch::munch: awww but dont have the same calling now that ur :baby: is avocado sized tomorry xx:haha:

What time is ur scan Tinky?? :happydance: xx


----------



## coral11680

32 sleeps yes go for a private like me and Tink!!!!!!


:awww: Connor be 2 in 2 days! Terrible 2's here they come!!:brat::haha:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> i know...big boy now!! with the little attitude to go with it! :haha: i might go for a private scan. i cant wait a whole f-ing month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aww bless him lol. They grow up so fast xx So are we gonna crack and have the private then?? x


----------



## coral11680

I've been craving oranges all week sorry mc just noticed you are an orange this week, doubt I will be craving avocado this week though :haha: I'm a cantaloupe in 2 days yummy!


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> 32 sleeps yes go for a private like me and Tink!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :awww: Connor be 2 in 2 days! Terrible 2's here they come!!:brat::haha:

Mad woman syndrome kicking in again Corally :winkwink::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

doesn't take much Phoebe :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea may get a scan, gonna ring the nearest one see how much and when they can fit me in....im not capable of waiting that long...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Me too Coral :rofl: our babies are gonna be little doubles :haha: I found some gorgeous Clementine's in Tesco, they were called sweet Clementine's, quite big, and to die for :haha: I ate 5 yesterday x

Yes scan tomorrow at 10:35, and I will play dumb on gender so they have another good look! my word, you know you asked if I was worried they got it wrong? well I'm worrying now :haha: not that I would be disappointed more I've got my head round calling it she now! x

MC, cave, you know you want to :haha: I am glad I went, it was nice to have a relaxed scan on a good machine also x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and I signed up for the Philips avent family club, got a bottle and a fridge photo magnet in the post today :happydance: www.philipsaventfamily.co.uk x


----------



## mothercabbage

next scan availiable on 17th march, OH working...so would struggle to get there and child care is an issue...so next one is 24th march....not paying £79 to find out 11 days before i can find out for free....poo!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Aren't there any others? x


----------



## mothercabbage

just checking now tink.....think i maybe left it too late....ah well 4 mondays to go! seems shorter when you say it like that...:haha:


----------



## coral11680

i bet there is another closer mc where do u live I'm on the case! :haha:

Tink they will be doubles! I'm sure they were right dont worry! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Is this one near you? www.insightmedicalultrasound.co.uk


----------



## coral11680

https://www.meetyourbaby.com/Packages_meet_your_baby.html

this one is leeds and 65 for gender scan thats what me and tink paid


----------



## coral11680

lol its obvious me and tink want you to go lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol peeeeeeeeer pressure :haha:

Babybond in York? x


----------



## mothercabbage

i cant go to leeds girls, long story but the one i was looking at was in york, i found one for 17th march but OH is working...looks like its a no go...:cry: ah well 32 sleeps to go...we'll just have to get poppy to poas to keep us girls occupied, although i think todays test is pretty obvious, either that or I will also sue one step lol xx


----------



## mothercabbage

yes tink it waas in york the last one i was looking at.....hard to fit an app.around OH working and childcare.....thanx for checking places for me though :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Insight was in castleford, can you get there? x


----------



## poppy666

God you lot can nag lol i need to catch up, korben a moany poo he just woke up... i forced some toast down me which made me feel better for 5 minutes but still ill ugh and constipated again ffs


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol my nagging is better than my whinging :rofl: be grateful :haha:

Change in bowel habbits Popsy.......I smell BFP.......that sounded all wrong :rofl: x


----------



## mothercabbage

looky what i just got!!!this the pack you got tink?:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







free stuff.jpg
File size: 87.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes It was :happydance: they must have had a mass send out! So the Castleford one no good either then?, they were doing a gender scan for £70 x


----------



## poppy666

If anyone getting Advent bottles id recomend the IQ 24 steriliser loved mine x


----------



## mothercabbage

yes just checking tink, £60 it says on the site im on....will have to check availiability and OH's rota again....:hugs: thanx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh ok, all the better then! I'm not nagging..honest :rofl: x


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!!!

Just read back over today and wanted to say I DEFFO see a line Poppy! OMG, I am so excited- wish you would head down and get a FRER today! I see some pink in the line for sure too! Poppy!!!! :BIG :hug: !!!!!!!!!

Coral- yay for your son and his competition- good luck to him and happy birthday also!

Tink- Glad you got a good night's sleep hun! It can do wonders I know :) Good Luck on your test tomorrow- wish mine was tomorrow- I am climbing the walls waiting....

MC- I think the chinese gender predictor will be wrong for me as well...I am predicted a girl but just know its a boy now. I had a dream last night that it was a boy again.

Lupine- hang in there hun, you will OV soon- just keep bedding!

Phoebes- glad you appt went well and keep taking good care of yourself!

PK- things are looking up for you- FX it won't be long now till you get your BFP.

:hi: Hopes, China, PJ, and anyone else I missed- my memory sux these days....


----------



## mothercabbage

was on the wrong site, lol, that was for a clinic in north hants...where ever that is :haha:..its hurting my head now will look later when OH gets in, connor is being a pain!..GO TO SLEEP CONNOR!!!!!!!!!!! anymore freebies tink? ive sent off for nappies n things but thats the best one i got today so far...you got any more on order or know about? x


----------



## LEW32

As for me....94 hours until my anomaly scan and I am crawling the walls....its ridiculous....I literally cannot wait another second. 
I just first want them to tell me everything is ok and then I want to KNOW what this little baby is!

I have been feeling more kicks the past few days- last night was the first time I felt a few from the outside with my hand :cloud9: Can't wait till DH can feel them too....

I have gotten over that awful stomach virus thank goodness- it was terrible. I HATE throwing up. Poppy- really hope you aren't catching that.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Heres the link again MC: https://www.insightmedicalultrasound.co.uk/m-Our-Clinics-28.html
I joined them all :haha: Boots you got a free changing bag, Sainsburys was a new born pack with nappies and wipes etc, ASDA: huggies newborn nappies wipes and hat, erm......I'll keep thinking x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Aptamil little cuddly polar bear. SMA muslin cloth. Mam soother. Lots of other stuff but mainly crap info packs x


----------



## poppy666

I hope im not too Lew i feel crap today :cry: yeah did another test just before two and its dried pinky purple so im getting more confident :thumbup:

awww finally you felt :baby: roll on your scan.. think i said boy :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea i got them, also cow and gate for a free beanie cow and aptimil for a beanie polar bear...:awww: got them all with connor too...got my cow the other day lol...cute! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::flower::thumbup::hugs::happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Not long now Lew, I know the sex and I'm still climbing the walls :haha: just hoping everything is ok. Lovely feeling definite movement isn't it? Glad your ok now, I think you have a blue bump also :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

<------------------Trying not to have BFP party but getting rather excitable :haha: 

Piccy? x


----------



## poppy666

See any with colour its hard with this camera n lighting?
 



Attached Files:







bnb 001.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 17









bnb 002.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 13









bnb 003.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 13









bnb 004.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LEW32

yes, pic pic pic pic pic pic!


----------



## coral11680

Hi Lew, glad the bug is gone and :yipee: for feeling baby, I have felt rumblings for weeks but the last week real kicks and squirms! I too can feel with my hand now! DH wont feel the baby it freaks him out he was the same with my other two! :(

I need to sign up for all those freebies, I still need to get the one from sainsburys too. Do you need a printout?

Poppy I'm very excited!!!!


----------



## coral11680

yes def see colour! :yipee: :bfp: :bfp: and i dont even have to enlarge them!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its not hard Poppy............

I can see that pink line as clear as anything............

<------------- Privately, and cautiously celebrating.............


----------



## LEW32

I deffo see pink....yay! I think you ARE up the duff Poppy! I know you want to be cautious, but let us know when we can have a proper BFP party! ITs been too long since the last one!


----------



## poppy666

Superdrug will finalise it but its deffo dried purply pink in front of me :happydance:

I just dant believe it properly till tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:shhh::headspin::yipee::shhh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :shhh::headspin::yipee::shhh:

Secret, quiet, BFP party :haha:

CANT WAIT FOR TOMORROW!!!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

pmsl Tink we'll deffo do it tomorrow once its confirmed on SD :winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

Ryans Cake :cake: I just made, can't wait to dig into it. better wait til he gets home first lol :haha:
 



Attached Files:







march 2011 004.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Okeys Pops :winkwink: :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh MY!!!!!!!!! you just HAVE to make me one of them cakes for my birthday Coral :rofl: It looks absolutely scummy! x


----------



## coral11680

of course!


----------



## poppy666

Oh Coral that looks amazing and yummy 'i want a birthday cake' :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Wahey sign off for a hour and come back to a silent bfp party!!!! Woohoo:happydance::happydance::happydance: most excellent yay:cloud9: i can deffo see lines there my lovely xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:

Hi Lew good luck for ur scan hunny, Hope all goes well for and yay for feeling bumps and movement. So exciting isnt it? Glad ur feeling betterer tooxxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Corally Worally i need some cake NOW!!!! Looks so delish:yipee::yipee: Didnt i tell u it was my birthday today??? xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

My word Phoebe, 'Most Excellent'? :haha: that takes me back to my teens and Bill and Teds most excellent adventure :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

hehe come and get some cake girls I'll get Ryan a crappy tesco one :rofl:

Yes bill and teds most excellent adventure :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> My word Phoebe, 'Most Excellent'? :haha: that takes me back to my teens and Bill and Teds most excellent adventure :haha: x

Totally dude :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Keanu Reeves nom nom lol


----------



## mothercabbage

:thumbup::bfp: for sure!!! im gonna have my self my own little celebration!!:happydance::baby::flower::thumbup::cloud9::happydance::kiss:
what time you poas tomorrow poppy!! have you said anything to anyone yet? or just bnb?
coral i dont like strawberrys can i have a fully choc one?? lol,looks nice:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Whoa......I just looked up the year of that film and it was 1989 :wacko: I feel old :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Keanu Reeves nom nom lol

I had a thing for him after that film also......Nom nom nom :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Nobody will know but you lot cos im too scared and once confirmed tomorrow i'll probs be shitting myself from then on in :dohh:

If all goes well everyone will know after 15wks pmsl :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Keanu Reeves nom nom lol

agreed!! nom nom:thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Keanu woof woof fnarr fnarr!!!!:haha:


----------



## coral11680

lol mc ok chocolate is doable!

poppy i couldnt possibly wait that long was hard enough to wait til 12 wks! lol actually i think i was just over 10 weeks. once i heard HB i was telling people!


----------



## coral11680

mmmmmmmmmm keanu reeves is yummy


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Nobody will know but you lot cos im too scared and once confirmed tomorrow i'll probs be shitting myself from then on in :dohh:
> 
> If all goes well everyone will know after 15wks pmsl :haha:

I understand Popsicle xx was/am the same myself. But we will look after u:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::flower:xxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo poppy im so pleased for you, how am i going to sleep tonight???:yipee:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Whoa......I just looked up the year of that film and it was 1989 :wacko: I feel old :haha:

Ah shaddup Tinks ur not old. I was 31 when i was ur age xxx :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Nobody will know but you lot cos im too scared and once confirmed tomorrow i'll probs be shitting myself from then on in :dohh:
> 
> If all goes well everyone will know after 15wks pmsl :haha:
> 
> I understand Popsicle xx was/am the same myself. But we will look after u:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::flower:xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks Phoebe i be a lot better after 1st scan :kiss:


mothercabbage said:


> oooo poppy im so pleased for you, how am i going to sleep tonight???:yipee:

You better sleep dont want you moany boots tomorrow we was lucky Tink got some sleep :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: how can anyone be a moany boots!?not tomorrow!! tomorrow is going to be a goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood day i can see it now!:thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

poppy your :baby: be due Nov 15th I think :yipee:


----------



## coral11680

I spy PJ, did you test PJ?


----------



## poppy666

Dont know Coral not checked what date i ov'd or LMP


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Whoa......I just looked up the year of that film and it was 1989 :wacko: I feel old :haha:
> 
> Ah shaddup Tinks ur not old. I was 31 when i was ur age xxx :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: 

Can understand that Poppy :hugs: gonna be there for ya girly :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No way I'm moaning tomorrow ;) x


----------



## Hopes314

ohhh gosh poppy. i am so excited. but im trying to contain myself. i think im gonna cry!


----------



## coral11680

poppy i checked for you lol


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Whoa......I just looked up the year of that film and it was 1989 :wacko: I feel old :haha:
> 
> Ah shaddup Tinks ur not old. I was 31 when i was ur age xxx :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Can understand that Poppy :hugs: gonna be there for ya girly :hugs:Click to expand...

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Awww Hopes dont get me crying now :cry: i probz do it tomorrow lol :hugs:

Coral well its kinda near xmas :haha: korben came 2wks early cos they gave me a sweep so may have this one early :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee::yipee: my OH just looked at your tests poppy, he see's a line! he never even saw my line at 10 dpo!! :haha: he said "ah fuck yeah!!!theres a line there!!" :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: tell him thanks lol... what was that gender thingy you did for me? was it for this cycle :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea it was, it was that woman on in-gender.....some other lady asked for ov date 21st feb...came back :blue: but then the gender woman said she got it wrong and that it was :pink:.....so think it may well be a princess bean!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

One of my friends on here just asked if she got a positive opk but no temp shift after on FF does that mean she not ov'd?


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> yea it was, it was that woman on in-gender.....some other lady asked for ov date 21st feb...came back :blue: but then the gender woman said she got it wrong and that it was :pink:.....so think it may well be a princess bean!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## coral11680

poppy what year were u born ill do the chinese gender thing


----------



## poppy666

God gonna make me feel old now lmao 1970 :blush:


----------



## babydream

Hellloooo,

Wow so many of you online, busy day. Hope you all okay, i've just heard the news from MC and just wanted to say congratulations Poppy!!!!!!!!! Deffo clear line there hunni, can't wait for you to do it again tomorrow. I'm so happy for ya girl. :happydance:

Pheobe, i read the other day you weren't well, hope all okay now, look after yourself xxx :hugs:

I'm sorry i'm not being on so much lately but feeling very tired and sleeping most of the day, although not even halfway through the week yet. Lots of love to you xxx :sleep:


----------



## phoebe

Thanks BabyD, i am much better now thanks hunny. Whats wrong with u lovely? Sorry to hear ur feeling so tired and drained. Hope u feel brighter soon.:hugs::kiss::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks BD make sure you get plenty of sleep :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

ok it says :blue: but its borderline. apparently your lunar age changes to 42 Feb 2nd and that would mean :blue: for February, but as you prob conceived less than 10 days before march its uncertain as march is :pink: it says something about the 10 day rule so could be either! I'm no help am i? :haha:

Hi BD nice to see you hun, hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

well just been informed my cousin is having her 2nd bby carnt wait start my clomid might have twins wooppp x x x


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> ok it says :blue: but its borderline. apparently your lunar age changes to 42 Feb 2nd and that would mean :blue: for February, but as you prob conceived less than 10 days before march its uncertain as march is :pink: it says something about the 10 day rule so could be either! I'm no help am i? :haha:
> 
> Hi BD nice to see you hun, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Ok so basically im gonna have a he-she species :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

well that chart was wrong for me poppy! id go with your 20 week scan!! :yipee: someone thats gotta wait longer than me!!!!!!! sorry poppy! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks :haha: need more bfps in here now.... :dust::dust::dust:

My stomach all settled now :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

glad tummy better poppy!:thumbup: im just listening to my beanie,:awww: did you post your test on preg tests on here? or another thread? what are they saying? xx


----------



## coral11680

yeah nothing is more accurate that seeing the parts!!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

I never posted that piccy i emailed you with last pregnancy, only go in there to nosy lol but yeah posted in loss club and they seen it n think its a BFP, but SD better for confirmation ive had a headache with these ICs x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok well i agree with the others......deffo bfp!!:yipee:
my baby is moving on heartbeat monitor and heart rate is 140bmp....oooo im thinking :blue: HB????


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm dunno korben always ranged between 150-160 :shrug: right need to sort tea we having Pork :0) cya all later xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy, im having lamb steak thingies, dont fancy them now, i want nuggets n chips :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

mc mine's hb is still around 160, thought it would slow way down by now? can you feel movement? i hear it on the doppler so loud that we've been avoiding using it much lol. but cant feel it. lame.


----------



## mothercabbage

yea feel lots of movement now hopes, but mainly when sitting watching tv or in bed,so when im still, cant wait for them kicks that wind you whilst walking!:haha: hows things anyway...any :sick: today, ive been hit by the 2nd tri rush....trying to take it easy though dont want more bleeding!


----------



## mothercabbage

160 is normal too hopes!! xx you must be team :pink:


----------



## Hopes314

ms isnt bad today, but started the zofran yesterday so who knows if its the meds or if i just actually feel good today. hmm. and whoo i hope girlllll. but oh hopes boy :) so either will be perfect. your ms prety much gone?


----------



## mothercabbage

yea its gone, unless i get over hungry..:haha: which is maybe NEVER!!!!!!! :rofl:still get sleepy though..you? x


----------



## Hopes314

oh i get SO sleepy! ive been falling asleep at like 9pm and not waking up the next morning until 9am. I start to suddenly feel so tired that I can't even hold my head up! (the random insomnia at 3am seems to have left me!) Have you gained any weight MC? I almost peed my pants when dr told me I gained 5lbs in 4 weeks.


----------



## mothercabbage

:thumbup: sleep while you can, that bubba will be kicking the shit outta ya soon and youll be back to not being able to sleep :rofl: can you still sleep on your belly? i can but with a leg bent and knee by my waist..when will you get your next scan? any news on that yet, i know you went to your old docs and they gave you a form for an anomoly scan, but when will that be?..will you get a private gender scan done? i was going to but think ill just wait now, should have booked it earlier,silly cabbage!:haha:


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> :thumbup: sleep while you can, that bubba will be kicking the shit outta ya soon and youll be back to not being able to sleep :rofl: can you still sleep on your belly? i can but with a leg bent and knee by my waist..when will you get your next scan? any news on that yet, i know you went to your old docs and they gave you a form for an anomoly scan, but when will that be?..will you get a private gender scan done? i was going to but think ill just wait now, should have booked it earlier,silly cabbage!:haha:

I have appt with new doc on the 14th, and they will give me a form to go get the scan probably 18th week or after. I'm not as excited for this one because I dont want to accidentally see a penis or something lol. We are going to tell them we dont wanna know, and then we are gonna just not look until they give us the ok, we would both be a little upset if we accidentally saw something. I sleep kinda like you said, I sleep on my belly/side with my right leg bent and I put a pillow under my bent leg and another under my belly area. Complicated:dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

i know what you mean:haha: i love a pillow between my knees whilst sleeping on my sides too, that feels comfy too...so youll have your scan b4 me too! ohhhh just me having to wait 6289829628 days now!! lol


----------



## Hopes314

well i dont really know, i thought it would be around 20 weeks, but at my old drs yesterday they wanted it at 18 weeks, so i dont know if the new doc will want 18 weeks as well? hmm.


----------



## poppy666

Just thought id update regarding Gage, police just been on the phone the Taxi driver has been charged with rape and detained till tomorrow morning then he'll go to court :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy im glad to hear it, what kind of thing will he get for a rape charge.. some years of jail right? i hope he gets what he deserves, yuck!


----------



## poppy666

Im not sure Hopes but its a serious offence and they holding him in cells tonight, i pursume he'll plead not guilty then it will go Crown Court :shrug: just glad the monster been took off the streets x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Fab news Popsy!!!!!!! This could well be the best week you've had in ages :happydance: you deserve it honey x

Hopes, yes enjoy your sleep, i'm jellous! :haha: I still think there's something in the hear rate and gender, all mine were correct. So far this one has been 150-160 mostly, so it would follow...fx cause I think you would love a girly right? as would MC a boy. If you had to pick one out from a shop ya know :haha: know you would both love either x

Evening CAZ, :dust: on your clomid, twins would be fab!! x

Yup, need more BFP. I can FEEL BFP's :happydance: So maybe that 'feeling' I got the otherday was right ;) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Dammit Coral, I can't stop thinking about your cake :haha: I NEED CAKE! :haha: x


----------



## Hopes314

mmmm.. cakeeee


----------



## poppy666

You gotta express that feeling more often :haha: PJ testing tomorrow?

Yes deffo a good week so far, i may put some numbers on the lottery as they say it comes in 3's :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

so poppy when are you testing again.. do we gotta wait til morning for more pics? lol


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy, today just gets beter and better...what will you say nexy? twins?? :haha: twin girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee:
tink...yep ill be happy if a :pink: but maybe happier if :blue: but as you say im blessed with either!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

ermmmmmmmmmmmm just one be nice thanks :haha: will be back home just before 1pm tomorrow, gotta go shopping then superdrug x


----------



## mothercabbage

so 105pm :test:? :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

LOL Your more impatient than me :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea well!! im excited!! just get multiplying hcg!! nice obvious line tomorrow!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Get multiplying :haha: Will be back about then, don't party without me!!!!!!! :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Lets hope im not low in that thingy ohhhhh i forget what its called :dohh: cos ive read it can cause mmc's too x


----------



## mothercabbage

thingie? stop googling!!!!!!! i got a bollocking for googling yesterday, wrecks your head....if i believed google, i have a low placenta that wont move that will cause me to bleed to death if i dont get to the hospital in the 1st 10 mins of seeing any blood!!...:argh: no more google!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Progesterone thats it, was just thinking if i did if to buy some cream and use it till doctors check my blood arghhh jesus im already getting paranoid.. sorry :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy im pretty sure low progesterone isn't very common, i know my drs dont even check progesterone routinely. I assume if it was common they would check it during the regular prenatal blood test. It annoyed me that they didnt because I worried about progesterone too because of my stupid spotting. But some ladies on here reassured me saying that since temps are normal looking, progesterone is probably ok. Probably goes for you too :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I hope so x


----------



## Hopes314

OK i just want to rant, you dont have to read it if you dont want to, its not even relevant to ttc or anything. I'm just getting so pissed!:growlmad:

OH's "friend" is home from some military stuff for a week, hes leaving again sunday. He contacted OH to hang out yesterday evening and of course OH got excited and made room in his evening for his friend to visit. A couple hours later OH texted the "friend" and said "so whats going on man" and the friend said "whos this" (because he didnt have the number in his phone yet) and when OH said it was him, the "friend" didnt text back at all the rest of the night! Then I see on facebook that the "friend" has all these stupid drunk posts from last night saying crap like "ive never been this trashed in my life" and "best night ever" So he blew off OH to go out to bars and get trashed. OH was upset last night when his friend didnt text him back because it was obvious he blew him off. His stupid friends have been doing this to him for a few years now ever since he grew up and got a good job and a family. They are all losers and dont have lives, but regardless, they are his friends since he was very young, and it is really hurtful to him. They just dont bother with him much because he doesnt want to go out and get piss drunk and do stupid things. They make me so angry!!:growlmad:


----------



## ladybeautiful

POPPPPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Even my little phone screen picked up the lines, esp in your last set of pics!! Woohoo I know you're holding out until tomorrow but am getting so very excited now! :D Got my fingers oh-so-tightly crossed I'll wake up to good news tmrw morning! :dust:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Just thought id update regarding Gage, police just been on the phone the Taxi driver has been charged with rape and detained till tomorrow morning then he'll go to court :happydance:

That is fantastic news Poppy:happydance: That certainly does look like the scumbag will get porridge for that!! What a relief for u and Gage xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> POPPPPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Even my little phone screen picked up the lines, esp in your last set of pics!! Woohoo I know you're holding out until tomorrow but am getting so very excited now! :D Got my fingers oh-so-tightly crossed I'll wake up to good news tmrw morning! :dust:

Thanks LB means a lot :hugs:


phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought id update regarding Gage, police just been on the phone the Taxi driver has been charged with rape and detained till tomorrow morning then he'll go to court :happydance:
> 
> That is fantastic news Poppy:happydance: That certainly does look like the scumbag will get porridge for that!! What a relief for u and Gage xx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I know hope he rots for what he did to Gage :growlmad: will keep you all informed xx


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> OK i just want to rant, you dont have to read it if you dont want to, its not even relevant to ttc or anything. I'm just getting so pissed!:growlmad:
> 
> OH's "friend" is home from some military stuff for a week, hes leaving again sunday. He contacted OH to hang out yesterday evening and of course OH got excited and made room in his evening for his friend to visit. A couple hours later OH texted the "friend" and said "so whats going on man" and the friend said "whos this" (because he didnt have the number in his phone yet) and when OH said it was him, the "friend" didnt text back at all the rest of the night! Then I see on facebook that the "friend" has all these stupid drunk posts from last night saying crap like "ive never been this trashed in my life" and "best night ever" So he blew off OH to go out to bars and get trashed. OH was upset last night when his friend didnt text him back because it was obvious he blew him off. His stupid friends have been doing this to him for a few years now ever since he grew up and got a good job and a family. They are all losers and dont have lives, but regardless, they are his friends since he was very young, and it is really hurtful to him. They just dont bother with him much because he doesnt want to go out and get piss drunk and do stupid things. They make me so angry!!:growlmad:

Well their loss they gonna lose a good sensible friend, your OH dont need them and once :baby: here your OH will not want to go out getting trashed with them, bit sad and mean of his so called friend, but like i say their loss :hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

So SLOWLY and FINALLY worked my way through all the posts... took me a coupla days  Am on OH's work laptop so can't stay on for long :(

Hopes - sorry to hear about OH's stupid childish friends. Kudos to your husband for not succumbing to peer pressure... I know it must sting now that friends seem to blow him off or leave him out of things, but in the long run that's gonna give you two room to make new, more mature friends. And who knows, maybe these old 'friends' will wisen up once they've settled down and found nice partners :)
Happy to hear you've started putting on weight... I was shocked too at the rate of my weight gain but doc said there'll be spurts now and then but the sudden growth is prob cos of my even losing a couple of lbs in 1st tri, so making up for it. 
Also wanted to say I've switched to chewable vits too, for the last 1.5 months or so... and doing muuuch better on them. In case you're interested, I take Vitafusion's Prenatal chewies, plus separate calcium chewies. Also iron doesn't come in gummy form as far as I've looked so I take a separate tablet for that. And I also read that vitamin C helps absorption of iron so I take vit c gummies alongside :) LOL you probably already know all of this, don't you? :)


----------



## Hopes314

ladyb-so basically you take 234972345 different gummies :haha: yes i noticed what you said too that they leave some things out in the gummy vitamins. i actually find it all a bit confusing, i was surprised dr recommended the gummy vits in the first place, adn then when i saw how much they lacked, i felt more confused!


----------



## Hopes314

also, where do you get the prenatal chewies!? i havent seen them! the only vitamin gummies i see are the kids ones and the adult one-a-day brand VitaCraves.


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi Cabs!! Isn't it so much fun to hear baby whooshing and gurgling away inside?! (I wanna make that 'patting on the head' smiley that you always use but second window isn't opening :() :hugs: 

Tink - sorry to hear you've been having some sleepless nights and pain-filled days :hugs: I'm glad you've decided to shift gears and slow down a bit now... 

Coral - Happy birthday to Ryan! Gosh the cake looks yummmmyyyy I love cream and strawberries yumm yummmm make me some when you're here in April pleassse!!! :D

Phoebs - was scared by your posts from a few days ago, but happy to see you're okay. :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

mmmmmmm spaghetti o's!! do you ukers have spaghetti o's over there!?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, step away from google. Your temps are fine, don't panic! :hugs: x

LadyB :wave: x


----------



## Hopes314

pheebyweeby there you areeee :) Glad dr said everything is ok!! So they are thinking all of those crazy sudden symptoms were related to BH? Hm I think I wouldn't know what was happening to me either! Dr asked me at appointment yesterday if I've had any contractions and I just felt confused about the question lol.


----------



## phoebe

ladybeautiful said:


> Hi Cabs!! Isn't it so much fun to hear baby whooshing and gurgling away inside?! (I wanna make that 'patting on the head' smiley that you always use but second window isn't opening :() :hugs:
> 
> Tink - sorry to hear you've been having some sleepless nights and pain-filled days :hugs: I'm glad you've decided to shift gears and slow down a bit now...
> 
> Coral - Happy birthday to Ryan! Gosh the cake looks yummmmyyyy I love cream and strawberries yumm yummmm make me some when you're here in April pleassse!!! :D
> 
> Phoebs - was scared by your posts from a few days ago, but happy to see you're okay. :hugs:

Thankyou LadyB, was pretty scared myself tbh, but was so glad when hosp checked and said that it was Braxton Hicks. Pretty sure we will be feeling plenty more of those before our :baby:'s arrives:dohh::wacko:


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> pheebyweeby there you areeee :) Glad dr said everything is ok!! So they are thinking all of those crazy sudden symptoms were related to BH? Hm I think I wouldn't know what was happening to me either! Dr asked me at appointment yesterday if I've had any contractions and I just felt confused about the question lol.

Thanks Hopes yeah i know its all so strange lol. But they also thought that being rather ahem:blush: bunged up may have made things a bit wierder:wacko: hence the fybogel and prune juice being incorporated into my diet:wacko: The mw said that BH's can be felt quite early. think she said from about 14/15 weeks i think xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm having braxton hicks Phoebe x


----------



## Hopes314

phoebe i understand completely about things moving a little slowly in there lol. OH decided to inform the dr yesterday about my pebble poop, so she gave me a prescription. Nothing yet though, its been a couple days and it's still holding out :dohh: hahah

phoebe(and everyone else!) are you going to take any kind of childbirth type class? The hospital that I'm switching to offers lots of childbirth type classes and breastfeeding ones and whatever else. Was wondering if its worth it.. seeing as I'm clueless!


----------



## Hopes314

Are braxton hicks usually pretty obvious? Are they painful? I feel like I never know whats going on in there :dohh:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I'm having braxton hicks Phoebe x

Thanks Tink, its a strange new world to me:dohh: The mw said to me that where i needed to go :loo: that it was kind of 2 forces fighting each other. And that the BH's were making me bear down and that i was hanging on for grim death, thinking i was having :baby: if u get me. Plus that the bleeding could have come from a fissure that may have occured from all the pressure. Gawd pregnancy is so glamorous:rofl::rofl::rofl::blush::blush:


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> phoebe i understand completely about things moving a little slowly in there lol. OH decided to inform the dr yesterday about my pebble poop, so she gave me a prescription. Nothing yet though, its been a couple days and it's still holding out :dohh: hahah
> 
> phoebe(and everyone else!) are you going to take any kind of childbirth type class? The hospital that I'm switching to offers lots of childbirth type classes and breastfeeding ones and whatever else. Was wondering if its worth it.. seeing as I'm clueless!

I am completely clueless about the antenatal class thing, really unsure what to do myself so i am glad u asked. Hopefully our Mummy Ding Dongs can shed some info?? As for BH i am fairly sure i've had then before and they werent painful. My tum just felt tender and super tight if u know what i mean. Well that is with the exception of monday lol. Where i thought i was gonna spontaneously combust!!:wacko::haha::dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

so phoebe then no wonder you felt like you had to push lol


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> so phoebe then no wonder you felt like you had to push lol

:blush::blush::blush::wacko::wacko::wacko::dohh::dohh::dohh: If only i'd known that at the time hehehe. I honestly didnt realise old brother constipation has a lot to answer for x


----------



## coral11680

hey girls, just on my second piece of :cake: yummy

great news about the taxi driver poppy, this will be a great week for you! :happydance: look forward to your tests tomorrow!

forgot what else I read now!! :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes it is a weird sensation, takes a bit of getting used to :haha: I did the classes and found them really helpful. They can be pretty patronising sometimes, but I think its good to go. Gives you some info and confidence x


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> hey girls, just on my second piece of :cake: yummy
> 
> great news about the taxi driver poppy, this will be a great week for you! :happydance: look forward to your tests tomorrow!
> 
> forgot what else I read now!! :dohh:

Boohoo hiss hiss!!! I want cake:cry: it is my unofficial birthday xx


----------



## ladybeautiful

..continuing my last post,

:hi: babyd, glad to have you back! sucks about the night shifts possibly getting in thw way of BD'ing...what yours and OH's daytime schedules like?

PK - SO very excited about you and OH moving forward with tests! Glad U/S is likely clear! Good luck to you and DH, and keep us updated! :dust:

LEW - so cool you're starting to feel baby move! I have been having some random sensations but am trying not to get too excited, but 2 nights ago I did feel bubba moving a lot on my doppler so pressed down deeper with the doppler and baby kicked vigourously!! And I could actually feel the corresponding movement (and down in my cervix too :-s) was sooo excited and I teared up! 

China... sorry to hear OH's is being stingy. That must really hurt. I would do the same as you too - withholding :sex: and just sorta playing it cool until he is gagging for it. Men are such strange creatures :dohh: Anyway, ENJOY SPRING BREAK!!!!! :THUMBUP:

Regalpeas, Lupine, binary, Damita, and any Ding Dongs I've missed - :hi: and :hugs:!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Stop talking about the cake :haha: took me all evening to forget how yummy it looked :rofl: x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hopes - I got the gummies at Target. Yeah I was disappointed by how many nutrients the one-a-day and similar chewies were missing, and lucked upon Vitafusion's presnatals. They have 800mcg of folic acid, a little of the other B vits and other stuff, ubt not enough calcium I think. I take Target's generic brand 'Up & Up' iron... they're small in size and so far my nausea hasn't flared up after taking them. (I had read that it's the iron that usually causes nausea and vomiting).

OH and I just signed up for a birthing class starting 10 days from now. She is teaching the 'Bradley method' which encourages drug-free labour and delivery by teaching breathing exercises, movements to do during labor and stuff... we'll see how it goes...

Also if you guys remember about my stomach pains/tightening, was able to see doc soon after... she didn't outright say it was Braxton Hicks, but said it might be things growing and stretching and she kept insisting they could be round ligament pain (although I think there's a difference between the sudden sharp pain of RLP and the more lasting pressure/tightening feeling that I was having?) Like Tink and some of you said, I think it's BH too, and I've been having them off and on almost daily now... not very pleasant but <knock on wood> no intense pressure or anything cos then I would panic thinking I was going into labour! Also she found I had a yeast infection <yuck>, probably picked it up from swimming in the club pool... using some ointment for it...

anyway that's my long rambling update :flower:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Just wanted to say to Poppy that your last tests defo looks like a bfp :) im so happy for you it brought a tear to my eye, fingers crossed you get a lovely line tomorrow! x


----------



## Hopes314

ladyb-so do you plan to have a drug-free birth? It would be lovely if i could handle it, but I have my doubts. Not only that, my SIL and other in-laws have their doubts when I said I'd like to try. SIL said "oh honey! you dont want to do that!"


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: at Tink and Phoebe sorry girls ! I make you both a cake very soon! :flower:

Talking of braxton hicks I only had them with Chloe and only about 3 days past due date and onwards, wonder if I will get them at all this time? :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

hopes I think its a very personal thing. I personally am happy to get as much pain relief as possible:haha: but some women prefer the natural process. I never took any classes before and wont be this time but I'm sure they do help somewhat.


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hopes314 said:


> ladyb-so do you plan to have a drug-free birth? It would be lovely if i could handle it, but I have my doubts. Not only that, my SIL and other in-laws have their doubts when I said I'd like to try. SIL said "oh honey! you dont want to do that!"

Yeah that's the intention now anyway, plus I'm planning to have a water labour and water birth, so I'm FX that the water will take some of the sting away. I've been watching a lot of documentaries about the birthing/hospital system where they try and push drugs on you just for their own convenience to shorten labour and get out outta their hands soon, scared me a bit. So as of now the plan is drug free, but we'll see when I'm howling in pain in the delivery room! :shrug::blush:

Do you have a netflix subsciprtion hopes? these documentaries are available on netflix online instant streaming...


----------



## ladybeautiful

yeah I agree with Coral... it's definitely a personal choice... and in the long run it's immaterial what the birth process was, all everybody wants at the end is a happy outcome and a healthy baby :)

my cousin had her 1st drug free and was almost passed out by the end of it... her second one she had an epidural and she said a couple of hours later she felt so good she had to remind herself she'd just given birth to a baby!


----------



## Hopes314

Nope, dont have netflix. But I have heard of what you are mentioning. And I'd love a drug-free labor. Are you planning to have the baby in a hospital, and the hospital is permitting a water birth!? I bet that is rare but sounds lovely. I feel the same though, my mom has always had long labors and if I have a long labor I'd like to be able to walk around/shower/etc. instead of being confined to bed with numb legs from epidural. Although that opinion may change when all im thinking is "get it out!" :haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hopes314 said:


> Although that opinion may change when all im thinking is "get it out!" :haha:

:haha: :haha: 

Well actually we're going back home to India to have our baby because we have both families there and it's much easier to get help etc. The gyn there has her own small set up and she does a lot of water births.. my SIL had a water labor but regular delivery with this same doc and she was very happy so we'll be seeing her too..

Have you been watching one born every minute? a few episodes I did see the nurses encouraging the moms who were working through a long labor to get up walk around, shower etc. Also, didn't you say you're going to a practice that's more natural birth oriented? Sorry if I remembered that bit wrong...


----------



## Hopes314

ladybeautiful said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> Although that opinion may change when all im thinking is "get it out!" :haha:
> 
> :haha: :haha:
> 
> Well actually we're going back home to India to have our baby because we have both families there and it's much easier to get help etc. The gyn there has her own small set up and she does a lot of water births.. my SIL had a water labor but regular delivery with this same doc and she was very happy so we'll be seeing her too..
> 
> Have you been watching one born every minute? a few episodes I did see the nurses encouraging the moms who were working through a long labor to get up walk around, shower etc. Also, didn't you say you're going to a practice that's more natural birth oriented? Sorry if I remembered that bit wrong...Click to expand...

That sounds lovely going to a small set up with the water birth and everything. It seems like it will be very calm. There arent many options like that available here as I'm sure you know! Yes I have been watching one born every minute, and I saw that too, walking and stuff is supposed to help move things along. I think being able to move around will make it seem more do-able.. hopefully lol. And yes I'm switching to a midwife practice, still at a major hospital and everything but I will have a midwife instead of an obgyn there for me and these ladies I'm going to see are 'supposedly' very supportive of natural births and that sort of thing. Haven't had my first appointment with them yet so we will see


----------



## ladybeautiful

Yeah if you have a midwife here and anything other than a hospital, insurance doesn't cover it! So certainly sounds like you've got the best of both Hopes! It'll be nice once you get to meet your midwife and see what they have to offer... I'm sure they'll be quite accommodating.


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Just wanted to say to Poppy that your last tests defo looks like a bfp :) im so happy for you it brought a tear to my eye, fingers crossed you get a lovely line tomorrow! x

Aww peeps getting emotional i'll be a blubbing wreck tomorrow if postive :haha: Im still rooting for you sweetie really want rest of us with those BFPs :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy i wish i could POAS for you. the anticipation is killing me :(


----------



## poppy666

Well at least that way id know for deffo i was up the duff :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

:dohh: haha


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs,

Well been up an hour cause I can't sleeeeeeeep :haha: But no moaning today, I can't sleep because I am simply WAY TO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:

Scan, Poppys test........ :happydance:

x


----------



## poppy666

Morning dingers :flower:

Oh yes Tink your scan :happydance: what time is it at? Ive been up since 7am and im knackered, plus im nauseated again 'not good' :nope: Im off out about half 9ish Asda then nip to superdrug :thumbup: so try get back as soon as, dont need to go my brothers now so about 11ish i be home :happydance:

Hope everyone ok :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Scan 10:30.......I might have to log on for your result on the scan table Pops :rofl: I don't wanna miss the party ;) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

LOL dont worry i will need to hold my bladder a bit anyways, good luck with the scan cant wait for a piccy :happydance:

My temp dropped a bit today got paranoid lol but i was ill yesterday probz why so high :hugs:

I better go get sorted, cya all later x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mine was up and down too, don't panic! :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

morning ding dongs! :hi:

I'm so excited!!! Tink have a lovely time seeing your little princess again!:happydance: pics as soon as you step in the door please!!!

Poppy can u pee before you go and not drink anything til after you test at 11 please!!! actually that is an order young lady!!:haha: temps do go up and down a bit so dont panic :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ladybeautiful said:


> Hi Cabs!! Isn't it so much fun to hear baby whooshing and gurgling away inside?! (I wanna make that 'patting on the head' smiley that you always use but second window isn't opening :() :hugs:
> 
> Tink - sorry to hear you've been having some sleepless nights and pain-filled days :hugs: I'm glad you've decided to shift gears and slow down a bit now...
> 
> Coral - Happy birthday to Ryan! Gosh the cake looks yummmmyyyy I love cream and strawberries yumm yummmm make me some when you're here in April pleassse!!! :D
> 
> Phoebs - was scared by your posts from a few days ago, but happy to see you're okay. :hugs:

to do the :awww: smiley just write :awww : with no space..i dont click the smileys unless its a party!! usually write them out!:haha: anyway hope your well!!:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

morning cabbage :hugs: you sure you are not going to book a private scan :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave:
checking in early today for any news!:haha:
@coral....im going down the same route as you for labour...as much pain relief as poss! if its there and available ,im having it!!no no private scan, OH said "just wait" time will fly im already 16 weeks today!!!!!!!!:hugs:
@poppy..:dust::dust::dust:
@hopes....ive had both deliveries...epidural and a "walk around" birth...im going EPIDURAL this time NOOOOOOOOOOO doubt!!!!!!!!!!!!!! especially as i have larger than average babies, im no hero! gimmi DRUGZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...:rofl::rofl:
asfm....fine today, just hungry...also i have a question?? any one else get BAD pains after they pee? even worse if you hold it for a while or FMU?? it seems to be getting worse as preg progresses,i checked online and could be uterus sitting on bladder? but idk,gonna ask MW on monday but wanted to see if anyone else had/has this?...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

yes cabbage, it hurts when my bladder is full. Good morning honey x

Coralista, off in a sec, pics when I walk in :haha: unless of course we are all too busy having BFP party by then ;) x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: tink..ah good,well not good that it hurts but good im normal and not alone!:haha: you know what i mean...how are you today?? looking forward to your scan!! cant wait to see pics!:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

ok cabs I'll leave you alone now, yes 4 weeks will fly by!:happydance:

Yes I agree with labour I don't think you need to be a hero it bloody hurts like nothing else and why shouldn't we stop the pain if we can, makes us in better shape to care for the baby after. I actually dreamt the other night that i was going into hospital to have the baby. Wasn't in labour though. I told the midwife I want an epidural and she said ok lets get it in now so its ready! :rofl: my kind of midwife!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo yea! mine too, my MW with connor said "i like to do it all natural, so no epidural and no waters getting broken" i thought ok,lets do this....ha!!!!!!! i wont this time,if she says anything like that ill demand another MW!!!! but at least i can say i did one birth "natural" only had gas and air with connor...ouch!...epidural...bring it on!! :haha:


----------



## coral11680

that was a bit cheeky of her after all its your labour not hers! I would also ask for another MW if she said that


----------



## mothercabbage

yea but i must admit she was the best!!! she stayed nearly 2 hours after her shift ended for me and she hugged me and cried too when connor finally arrived, i had flowers sent to the hospital for her! she was lovely..x


----------



## coral11680

my DH mobile rung last night at 12.47am! It scared the shit out of me! It was his friend from work. He is only 21 and his 19 year old girlfriend was having their first baby :awww: anyway long story short she was due yesterday but has had a high risk preg. I think her cord only had one vein and one artery (supposed to have 2 of one of them) she was being scanned twice a week through most of the pregnancy. They brought her in Tues for gel to start her off then sent her home and told her to come back thurs. She went in yesterday and they started her on the drip I think. Anyway apparently she got to 8 cm and baby was distressed so ended up having emergency c-section last night. Baby was born 2 minutes to midnight so has Ryan's Birthday! :happydance: They had a little girl :awww:
That scares me though going through all that labour then end up having emergency c-section!


----------



## coral11680

oh thats nice at least she was nice mw then :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: a :baby::pink::happydance:


----------



## coral11680

just took the dog for a walk, god she is so naughty!! All she does is yank me and bite the lead :growlmad: now I remember why I let DH walk her! she's like a naughty kid, as we approach our road to come home she starts biting the lead and yanking it because she doesn't want to come home! :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

bad dog! get in yer bed!!! :haha: dont like dogs really...other peoples are cute but id never have one again! im more a cat person..can just throw them out the door and they wash themselves! lol...


----------



## coral11680

lol i know they are much easier, I grew up with cats :awww: DH grew up with boxers :devil:


----------



## coral11680

where's poppy!!!!


----------



## coral11680

Tink!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol i was on my phone home now, just gonna sort pic x


----------



## coral11680

still a girl!!!? lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Everything fine :happydance: Still a girly :haha: Heres her profile, and one of her her lovely long legs :haha: :awww:
 



Attached Files:







img014.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3









img015.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## coral11680

:awww: so cute lovely pics Tink! :happydance:

how was the scan? was the tech nice? and what did you say about gender?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I told them nothing about the gender :haha: had a good look, not grown a willy anyhow :haha: She was nice, not very talkative though. She had to prod and poke a lot to get the measurements, I nearly got sent off for a walk again. x


----------



## coral11680

hehe so did she say "it's a girl!"? and what did you say :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

She must have thought we were just really chilled about the sex. She was pretty vague about the sex she just showed me and said looks like a girl, I was like "oh that's lovely" :rofl: I'm glad I paid for the gender scan cause she didn't really say for sure, but it was obviously a girl to me and having the gender scan it was only confirmation. x


----------



## coral11680

:haha: oh good, i'm so glad I went too now! I go next Thursday with my Mum I'm getting excited now! Did you go in on time? sorry all these questions!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: yes, went in on time. She's got long legs :haha: weighs 1lb :awww: I defo think I would have come away disappointed if I hadn't had the gender scan. I guess they have to say 'I think' rather than 'It's' x


----------



## coral11680

yes probably, did you get a good look and see the 3 white lines?


----------



## coral11680

:awww: long legs and 1 lb already


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

yup, 3 lines, no penis obvious really :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> yup, 3 lines, no penis obvious really :haha: x

good thing you know what you are looking for!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thats what I mean! I would have came away unsure I think. Where's Pops? hope she's ok. Gotta pop out for a bit x


----------



## coral11680

don't know hope she is ok too


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: stalking for poppy...lovely pics tink....:awww:


----------



## phoebe

:hi::hi::hi:Hello ladies xxx

Congratulations on princess Ding Dong Tink, beautiful:awww::awww:
Hope everyone is well today, its lovely n sunny down here, but bloody cold brr xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: phoebe...cold and miserable here too...brrrr


----------



## phoebe

Boo!! Me no like the cold. congrats on baby avocado lovely xxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

muchas grassy ass!! :haha:


----------



## phoebe

:haha::haha: fruit loop x


----------



## coral11680

hi Pheebs :hi:

yes congrats on avocado :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Aloha Coral x:hi::hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy where you at girl...........!!!
got my free polar bear beanie from aptimil today!!:thumbup::awww:cute...


----------



## coral11680

:awww: beanie polar bear

Poppy whats going on!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

have you sent off for any freebies coral(<---------small talk to pass the time:rofl:)where the feck is our poppy with that :test:


----------



## coral11680

yeah signed up for some yesterday after you and Tink were discussing them! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i think i have all the things i sent for....hmmmm maybe i should hunt some more down!!will give me something to do whilst poppy comes back online....:happydance:


----------



## LEW32

Morning All!

Tink - gorgeous scan pix- that is one long leg! :awww:

:hi: MC, Coral, Pheebs, Hopes, China and everyone! 

Where the heck is Poppy??? I was logging on for a bfp party....


----------



## phoebe

Have any of u joined the mother and babyclub? Where they send off to multiple clubs or did join individual ones? x


----------



## LEW32

70 hours till my scan!


----------



## phoebe

Hi Lew and i have spotted our China hi ya girlys xx:hi::hi:


----------



## phoebe

LEW32 said:


> 70 hours till my scan!

woohoo xx:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Hi Lew :hi:

70 hours :happydance: I have about 140 hours! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks guys :hugs: x

Not long for you both Lew and Coral! MC yours will soon be here also, keep busy :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

its ages away!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## LEW32

Getting worried about Poppy...I hope she is ok....


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies!!

Love'n the scan pic Tink...your baby girl has model legs

Well, DH & I have made up.... so just waiting for my next cycle..YAY!!!

Phoebe, Lew, Coral, MC...:hi:

Come on Poppy!!! :)


----------



## phoebe

LEW32 said:


> Getting worried about Poppy...I hope she is ok....

Ditto keep refreshing page to see if she has been on yet.........


----------



## LEW32

yay China - glad to hear it!


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> :wave::hi: ladies!!
> 
> Love'n the scan pic Tink...your baby girl has model legs
> 
> Well, DH & I have made up.... so just waiting for my next cycle..YAY!!!
> 
> Phoebe, Lew, Coral, MC...:hi:
> 
> Come on Poppy!!! :)

Lovely jubbly, so glad to hear that sweetness. Really pleased for u :happydance::flower::hugs: xxx


----------



## coral11680

hi China :hi: your chart looks great my dear! :thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

off to get the kids be back soon :hi:


----------



## phoebe

Did Poppy say if she was going to court or not today? If so i am hoping that is whats delaying her x


----------



## mothercabbage

gonna have to go get ready soon to go get the last few bits for Connors birthday in a bit,poppy must be having a super busy day!
@china, glad you n DH made up! :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

has poppy not been on yet? the anticipation!


----------



## China girl

Thanks for the love ladies....

@Coral...you think so...I thought my temps were kinda high...hell
I don't even know what I'm talking about it....LOL but thank you for
the pma :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey China! Yup, temps looking really good! x


----------



## Hopes314

tink the scan pics are lovely! glad she is still a girl. the little tiny foot awww..

china glad you and OH made up, its about timeee :) and i agree you're charts looking good!

mc congrats on avocado :)


nothing much for me. OH came home last night with his finger wrapped up in bandages and tape and all kinds of weird stuff. Told me "he cut it a little at work" so i make him take off the weird duct tape stuff and i look at it and its not a long cut but looks deep. he worked the whole day with tape on it :dohh: Stupid boys! Anyway he ripped the tape off and all and it started bleeding more. He shoulda got it stitched when it happened instead of coming home and showing me his disaster 10 hours later. Causes me stress.


----------



## coral11680

hi hopes :hi: 

boys will be boys! hope his finger is ok now


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, sounds like normal bloke behaviour :haha: sure you can work some magic with some steri strips! Yes foot very cute, feel like I should draw a little shoe on that pic :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

**tapping finngers on laptop**


----------



## Hopes314

:wave:coral, tink!

yes trying to fix the finger. its on the palm side of his hand, along one of the finger creases, so im having trouble keeping it closed up. everytime he straightens his finger the cut opens up, and hes a boy so hes not going to baby his hand for a few days to let it heal up a little. If he comes home this evening and its a bloody mess again I'm going to be angry:grr:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nightmare Hopes :haha: hope he goes easy on it or your on dressing duty for the next few days! x

I am on planet pebble poop.....:wacko:


----------



## Hopes314

tink i am still on the same planet. well actually.. not even pebbles in a couple days. been taking the prescription but nothing yet!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I winced in discomfort holding my tum just then, and DH said "awwww that bubba" I replayed no its constipation :haha: Its not funny though, hope you come back soon Hopes x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Poppy where art thou?!?!?!?!

Tink such a beautiful little princess! :awww: :awww: :awww: :awww: Noo don't draw a shoe those little toes are too cute to hide!

Hi Coral, Cabs, China, Phoebe, Hopes, Lew..! :hugs:

3 days until I hit the halfway mark, and 4 days until my scan!!! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls yay weekend here again well i have started taking a-z vitamins 75mg of aspirin 1 a day and my folic acid 3cups of decaff green tea so hope i get my bfp this month i have made the oh to take folic acid to because its good for there sperm x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Dust for you Caz :dust: hope it all works out for you this cycle! x

Wow all these scans coming up! :happydance: now we just need some more BFP's.... yup nearly halfway LadyB :happydance: :loopy: x


----------



## LEW32

Your scan on Tuesday Lady? :happydance:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Yep, Tuesday! :D can't believe it's finally almost here!!!!


:dust: caz!


----------



## coral11680

Hi caz and ladyb :hi:

caz good luck this cycle!

Ladyb wow 3 scans next week first Lew, then you then me! :happydance:

Funny you should say "where for art thou" Chloe dressed as Juliet today for world book day:haha:


----------



## Hopes314

world book day, very cute!


----------



## Hopes314

ordering our crib and mattress right now:happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

heres a pic! didnt order the changing table, looks flimsy so might look elsewhere. got a deal on the crib and mattress so were grabbing that while we can!
 



Attached Files:







crib.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and forgot to say bubba is really low down in my pelvis, legs stretched out in breech position kicking the hell out of my pubic bone. That's perhaps a lot to do with all the pelvic pain I'm experiencing so early, nice to feel that its not just me falling apart :haha: Well I AM falling apart but she's making matters worse :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

very nice hopes!

Tink the little rascal :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lovely hopes! with Pooh bedding and stuff? gonna look so cute! x

:awww: Chloe, did you make her one of them tall hats? Or have I got it all wrong. I think I have haven't I, I'm thinking medieval princess here x


----------



## Hopes314

tink(or anyone else!) when does baby go upside down? for most people, 20 week scan is the last scan they get unless there are problems or concerns right? so how will it be known if baby is breech right before birth? this might be a stupid question, but i really dont know lol


----------



## poppy666

Hey guys soooooooooooo sorry im late online ive had such a hectic day. 
Ugh! OHs car broke down at Skipton about 40 minutes away from home so had to go pissing help him and tow it back to a garage, then shopping and whilst all that going on i was BUSTING to wee for hours before i even got to Superdrug to buy the flipping test, then had to test at his Mum's secretly and get home to take pic's :dohh:

Anyways you reckon you can see it :blush:
 



Attached Files:







pg test 001.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Hopes314

Poppy oh my gosh


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

They will feel for the head Hopes, its harder and more solid than the bottom and obviously doesn't have limbs coming out of it :haha: no seriously, if they are in doubt they will scan you to check which way up. It all depends on the bubba, they have lots of room now, but towards the end they will usually settle head down. So its fine mine is breech now x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

May I????????????????????? tell me I may PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE POPPPPPPPPPPPS I'M GONNA EXPLODE!


----------



## Hopes314

ah im going to cry!

:baby::baby::baby::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::bfp::bfp::crib::dance::headspin::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

It was pink but time we got back from his mum's its gone purple but i got another one :happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes i did cry it took less than a minute to appear :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

YES YOU CAN TINK LOL xx


----------



## China girl

Yay poppy!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

BFP PARTY!!!!!!!!!!! POPPPPPPPPPPYSSSSSSS PREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:cry::happydance::bfp::crib::awww::dance::yipee::headspin::friends::tease::wohoo::loopy::rain::flasher::bunny::loopy::wohoo::yipee::headspin::friends::bfp::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Hopes314

gosh poppy you must be like the most fertile little lady on this thread! lol


----------



## China girl

Hopes, was that a Graco crib?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo::baby::bfp::wohoo:


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> Hopes, was that a Graco crib?

yes! its on superrrr sale at walmart right now, it was only 159$ for the crib and a kolcraft orthopedic mattress! its the Stanton its been getting really good reviews lately for safety and durability, so we've been keeping our eyes open for a great deal on it


----------



## poppy666

Tink you nutter :rofl::rofl:

Thanks CG hope your joining me soon sweetie, we just need to kick your DHs ass a little :winkwink: :hugs:

Hopes dunno about fertile :haha: but im so happy that ive been given another chance at my age and just pray this little one is here for the long term and not taken away :cloud9:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

My dear Popples, I am over the moon for you, that has well and truly MADE MY DAY!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Aww Tink you got me crying again :cry: Thank you :kiss::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

OMG I go off to cook dinner and miss all the excitement!!

Congrats POPPY!!!!!! Been waiting all day for you sweety!!

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::juggle::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::rain::rain:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hugs: I got tears too :haha: x


----------



## phoebe

POPPY WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XXXXXX:bfp::yipee::bfp::yipee::bfp::yipee::bfp::yipee::bfp::yipee::bfp::yipee::bfp::yipee::bfp::yipee:

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::ninja::ninja::headspin::headspin::friends::friends::friends::awww::awww::awww::crib::crib::crib::pink::blue::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::kiss::kiss::flower::flower::baby::baby:

FANTASTIC DARLING SO PLEASED FOR U XXXXX


----------



## Hopes314

hopefully this is the beginning of a string of 2011 bfps!


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hopes, was that a Graco crib?
> 
> yes! its on superrrr sale at walmart right now, it was only 159$ for the crib and a kolcraft orthopedic mattress! its the Stanton its been getting really good reviews lately for safety and durability, so we've been keeping our eyes open for a great deal on itClick to expand...

That's not a bad price with the matress included. Let me know what you think once you get it and put together. I was looking at that one myself (whenever the time comes)


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Your all amazing :cloud9::friends:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> hopefully this is the beginning of a string of 2011 bfps!

I hope so or its gonna be a bit lonely down here in 1st Tri on my own :cry:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hopes, was that a Graco crib?
> 
> yes! its on superrrr sale at walmart right now, it was only 159$ for the crib and a kolcraft orthopedic mattress! its the Stanton its been getting really good reviews lately for safety and durability, so we've been keeping our eyes open for a great deal on itClick to expand...
> 
> That's not a bad price with the matress included. Let me know what you think once you get it and put together. I was looking at that one myself (whenever the time comes)Click to expand...

will let you know! I've been keeping an eye on the walmart site for about 2 months now, and they have huge crib sales ALL the time where they will throw in a free mattress or changing table or whatever and you can get really good deals. I'm definitely interested to get it and set it up, I wish we could have checked it out in person but of course walmart and babiesrus dont keep it in stock. We ordered it site-to-store so its free shipping. It looks nice and durable I hope its as good as it looks!


----------



## phoebe

THERES A PARTY IN MY PANTS WOOHOO!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## coral11680

poppy so so happy for you hunni :friends: xx


----------



## poppy666

Its gonna be ok isnt it Phoebe, yes it is poppy :dohh: :haha:


----------



## coral11680

thanks for the text tink :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

woopp poppy hun i will be joining you soon hun i hope x x x


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Its gonna be ok isnt it Phoebe, yes it is poppy :dohh: :haha:



:awww::awww::awww::awww::awww: I understand ur apprehension sweetness. Of course u will be alright, a day at a time thats how i am doing it hun. Hugs :hugs::kiss::flower::hugs::kiss::flower:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Caz you be on the Clomid soon so you WILL be joining me soon sweetie :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Its gonna be ok isnt it Phoebe, yes it is poppy :dohh: :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> :awww::awww::awww::awww::awww: I understand ur apprehension sweetness. Of course u will be alright, a day at a time thats how i am doing it hun. Hugs :hugs::kiss::flower::hugs::kiss::flower:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Think everyday going to feel like a week & every week a month, but yep think positive :kiss:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Its gonna be ok isnt it Phoebe, yes it is poppy :dohh: :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> :awww::awww::awww::awww::awww: I understand ur apprehension sweetness. Of course u will be alright, a day at a time thats how i am doing it hun. Hugs :hugs::kiss::flower::hugs::kiss::flower:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Think everyday going to feel like a week & every week a month, but yep think positive :kiss:Click to expand...

I know love, but positive vibes are the order of the day now :thumbup: and before u know it, the time really does pass quickly xxxx:kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Quite weird with my last pregnancy i concieved Nov 7th and this one due Nov 14th :cloud9:


----------



## mothercabbage

:flower::thumbup::cloud9::happydance::happydance::baby::winkwink::hugs::kiss::happydance::happydance:
:flow::flow::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::bfp::cloud9::happydance::thumbup::baby::baby::bfp::crib::yellow::blue::pink::cake:
:crib::hug::awww::hi::dance::dance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::friends::ninja::ninja::coolio::icecream::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::flasher::flasher::flasher::rain::rain::bunny::friends::yipee::crib::bfp::bfp::bfp::thumbup:
:flower::baby::kiss::cloud9::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::rain::bunny::wave::holly:
:holly:\\:D/\\:D/=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;:lol::holly::rain::rain::bunny::flasher::loopy::wohoo:
:wohoo:CONGRATULATIONS OUR POPPY


----------



## phoebe

Excellent hun:cloud9: so pleased for u what a wonderful early birthday pressie:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxxxx



Now to all other TTC'ers Get a wriggle on we need more bfp's!!!! This thread needs more and i am greedy :haha: Lucky sticky dust all round xxxxxxxxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

been waiting all day to do that...wow what an ace sight that test is.....well done poppy!! welcome to preg land again!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: MC you enjoy that pmsl............. :kiss::hugs:

Phoebe im going to celebrate my birthday with a clearblue digi :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> :rofl::rofl: MC you enjoy that pmsl............. :kiss::hugs:
> 
> Phoebe im going to celebrate my birthday with a clearblue digi :happydance:

Thats my girl:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I shall be out this evening, going to the dogs for a meal n a bet :happydance: Am on a BFP high now!!!! Popsy, know your gonna be on tender hooks and worrying like crazy, but like Phoebe said, positive thoughts for your bean, and the worry time will be over before you know it. :hugs: xxxxxxxxx

Have a good evening girls, enjoy the rest of the party! :loopy: x


----------



## mothercabbage

yes i did indeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!!!! im so pleased for you:happydance: thats a sticky one in there now!!! :dust:<----sticky dust! :yipee::wohoo::bfp::crib::bfp::happydance::flower::yipee:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I shall be out this evening, going to the dogs for a meal n a bet :happydance: Am on a BFP high now!!!! Popsy, know your gonna be on tender hooks and worrying like crazy, but like Phoebe said, positive thoughts for your bean, and the worry time will be over before you know it. :hugs: xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Have a good evening girls, enjoy the rest of the party! :loopy: x

Sayonara Tinky be lucky on the woofits and have a lovely night!!!! Who let the dogs out!! Woof woof:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I will Tink and enjoy your evening :kiss: im going for take away soon havnt had time for anything today xx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy is it your birthday tomorrow?? what a great b/day present!!:happydance:
:wave: tink..have fun!:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

No Sunday MC, your Connors tomoz awwww :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

yep, my little man is 2....2 year ago i was thinking...owieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..:haha:
you must be over the moon:flower: so...due date 14th Nov? wow...just in time for a xmas tipple!! nicely timed!! :haha::drunk:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: changed mi siggy:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Too right i can get piddled at xmas for a change :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :happydance: changed mi siggy:happydance:

This time for the duration :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: me too!!!! and my birthday!! :yipee: im gonna be a raging alki by new year!:thumbup:...still smiling!! i love that pic of your test....ooooo you need a ticker!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Im gonna leave the ticker for a bit i think till im comforable, not even going doctors till at least 5wks cos i dont want an early scan incase its too early to see anything it will just worry me :dohh: blood thinners will have to wait x


----------



## mothercabbage

i totally understand:thumbup::hugs: but you will have to get one soon! i know everything will be fine this time:hugs::friends::hug:


----------



## poppy666

:hug:


----------



## coral11680

oo yes just in time for an xmas drinky poo :haha: can i change my sig popsicle?


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Everything fine :happydance: Still a girly :haha: Heres her profile, and one of her her lovely long legs :haha: :awww:

Awww glad scan went well & so clear :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> Did Poppy say if she was going to court or not today? If so i am hoping that is whats delaying her x

Forgot with all the excitement, the taxi driver was up in court today and was detained until the trial in crown court, but he can try apply for bail if he gets it granted is another thing but obviously he pleaded not guilty the dick :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

the dick! he wont be found not guilty though...wanke r!!!!!!!!!!!!! he deserves to rot!


----------



## coral11680

I agree, doesnt matter he will be found guilty the B astard!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Sorry coral yep go for it with your siggy lol..... 

Well court obviously took it serious to detain him till the trial n gage is a bit more relaxed knowing he not walking the streets x


----------



## LEW32

OMG- logged off for a bit and missed the BFP party!


:baby::haha::happydance::cloud9::baby::crib::pink::blue::hi::dance::headspin::yipee::yipee::serenade::coolio::icecream::ninja::wohoo::wohoo::saywhat::wine::beer::wohoo::rain::holly::mamafy::holly::lolly::argh::football::plane::crib::baby::baby:

Poppy - I am so over the moon for your girlie! Seriously- this made my day!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Yeah sorry Lew got home as quick as i could :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

No apology needed hun! Just so happy for you :) Cant wait to see your digi on your bday!!!

BIG :hug:


----------



## poppy666

Eeekkkkkkkkkkk i know im getting old now :haha:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Tink you nutter :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Thanks CG hope your joining me soon sweetie, we just need to kick your DHs ass a little :winkwink: :hugs:
> 
> Hopes dunno about fertile :haha: but im so happy that ive been given another chance at my age and just pray this little one is here for the long term and not taken away :cloud9:

I hope so too Poppy...dont want to get my hopes up just yet :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

You'll get there i just know you will.. really want some more bfps :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> You'll get there i just know you will.. really want some more bfps :dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babydream

Congratulations poppy!!!!! I'm so happy for you!! Wooohooooo:happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

:hug: Thanks BD xxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Congratulations Poppy, im so happy for you :) hugs x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:sleep: night all...sleep well....xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Night Mc im going for a bath soon i think xxxx

Jenny thank you :hugs::kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

POPPLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA......I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So happy for you sweetie!!!! oh my gosh, i am sooooooo excited for you love!!!!!!

:happydance::cloud9::kiss::hugs::baby::flower::thumbup::bfp::dust::crib::pink::blue::yellow::cake::laugh2::dance::awww::hug::rofl::yipee::friends::headspin::hugs2::smug::icecream::ninja::juggle::fool::tease::wohoo::loopy::rain:\\:D/=D&gt;:holly::holly:\\:D/=D&gt;:rain::flasher::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::tease::fool::fool::juggle::ninja::icecream::coolio::howdy::smug::hugs2::headspin::friends::serenade::yipee::yipee::rofl::hug::awww::dance::laugh2::cake::pink::yellow::blue::crib::dust::bfp::flow::hugs::kiss::cloud9::happydance::haha::baby::winkwink::thumbup::flower::cloud9:


----------



## pk2of8

popsy needed her own special post :friends: ...now for all the rest of us :winkwink:

ladyb, glad to see you're doing so much better/feeling better sweetie. i am sure what you're describing are bh hun. just keep aware of them, but i'm sure all is well :hugs:

hopes, adorable crib sweetie! i won't let myself look at anything yet. i just can't get that far with it yet, but how much fun it's going to be!!! :happydance:

phoebe, so glad you're feeling better too hun :hugs:

MC...take advantage of that 2nd tri energy boost as much as you can hun! :hugs: you know it won't last! :haha: thanks for the message today too sweetie :friends::winkwink:

coral, if i liked chocolate, id be craving that cake for ryan too :dohh::haha: looked delish, even tho i'd prefer my cake order (while you're taking them :winkwink:) to be vanilla :rofl:

poppy, so glad to hear the news about gage's attacker. i hope he's convicted and rots in a dirty, cold, very small cell. :growlmad: :hug:

tink, i hope you're getting better sleep soon luv :hugs: the scan piccies were SO precious :awww::cloud9:

lew...almost time for your scan! can't wait to see piccies too!! :wohoo:

i hope PJ is alright also :hugs:

caz...great news about clomid!! i want twins!!!!! :brat::haha:

....i hope i'm not forgetting anyone....

afm, dh's appt today at urologist. a little disappointed, but then again, we're getting the process going. doc did a prostate exam on dh, along with a physical. no signs of problems with prostate or testicles or anything physical that would be causing low count, so all good news with that *whew* he said except for low count, all else on dh's sa looked good. doc was concerned about the uti/prostatitis that dh had recently. he wants dh to take antibiotics for 1 month to make sure prostatitis all cleared up just in case that is contributing to low count. then we have to wait 1 more month for new SA. doc wants to see SA results again after prostatitis all cleared up and after :spermy: have had a chance to regenerate with new ones before taking further steps to test for other issues (such as hormonal and whatnot). so it was a good appt. nothing bad. doc taking a conservative approach i think, but nothing wrong with that i guess. just disappointing in the sense that 2 months feels like such a LLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOONNNNNGGGGGG time to wait after it's already been so long. :sad1: on the other hand, doc did say that if we wanted to try for bfp sooner than that and not wait for new SA, we could talk to my GYN about doing IUI. he said that's inexpensive and that we would have better chance of bfp with that. dh said he was ok waiting the 2 months, but i told him i don't want to wait, so we'll see. we go on monday to discuss results of my bloodwork and pelvic u/s with gyn, so we'll probably discuss more at that appt about what to do next. so, like i said, nothing bad. things are being done. unfortunate about the infection. i feel like that has set us back :sad1: i guess we just gotta jump through the hoops. :wacko:

otherwise, i think i ov'd yesterday or today. temps climbing now although nothing dramatic yet, so hard to pinpoint as yet. guess next few days will show better. :shrug: 

i have to work tomorrow...blah. i'm going to be exhausted. :wacko:

well, i'm gonna go for now lovelies. probably won't be able to get back on until late tomorrow evening. double blah. :kiss:


----------



## PJ32

POPPY.......I BLOODY KNEW IT sooooooo exciting hunny. Mwwwwwaaaaa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

pk...glad things are getting going as far as testing and such goes, bit of a bummer about infection, hope DH recovers fast!! :hugs:xx
@pj...:wave:
asfm...happy birthday my little man!!!:cake::yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs! 

On a BFP high still, has made my weekend :happydance: x

MC, Happy Birthday Connor!!!!!!!! :cake: enjoy him today MC, 2 years old :awww: :baby: x

Coral, thinking of little Ryan today in his comp, hope he has loads of fun and does well :thumbup: x

PK, sorry your feeling a little disappointed after the app. I hope DH co-operates if trying sooner is the right thing :hugs: x

PJ, just noticed you are on CD.......I'm really sorry honey :hugs: so hope its the last time you have to go through the whole disappointment and starting over thing. Tons of :dust: for your new cycle x

Hope everyone else is ok! Thanks for the well wishes PK, I still sleep badly, but I'm managing some sleep which is good enough. I brought some satin PJ's which have been a God send :haha: well I couldn't turn over :rofl: Its much easier in these. Pain is still awful if I try to do more than just laze around, so that's what I'm doing mostly :thumbup: Hopefully after my physio app I will be able to get about a little more with the new belt and crutches x


----------



## poppy666

MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG :happydance::happydance:


Tink satin PJs? bet your sliding all over that bed in them lol we once had the bedding set but did my head in flaming duvet sliding off the bed all the time so threw it out :haha: sorry your still in pain your totally having a hard time in this pregnancy and only half way through :hugs::hugs:

PK glad your DHs prostate n testicles are good, but shame about the infection halting everything for 2mths id be climbing walls, hope after monday you both talk more about going ahead with IUI. Oh and thanks for my party lol you been all great couldnt of done it without all your support after my loss, personally if i didnt have bnb and the Ding Dongs id of given up on TTC :hugs::hugs:

PJ thanks :kiss: i think a few on here knew, but i was sure i was out this month with my chart, was only a few days ago i was stressing about my temps and doing everyone's head in :rofl: You tested yet?

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CONNOR*​ :cake::muaha::yipee::friends::drunk::shipw::juggle::fool::football::wine::rain: Hope he has a lovely 2nd birthday xxxx


Everyone else hope your all well and thanks again for yesterday :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i pregnant!

https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/3458/dscn1674w.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## poppy666

I bloody told you yesterday :happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::muaha::muaha::yipee::yipee::telephone::shipw::shipw::juggle::football::wohoo::wohoo::loopy:

Congratz Babyhopes loads of sticky dust :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

@morning tink:wave: hope your pain eases for you :flower:
@poppy...:haha: a little party there for connor! :awww:..still excited for you!! have you told oh yet? :hugs:
@baby hopes..congrats!!! :wohoo:
im hungry..time for fooooooooooooood :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

its darker irl,i thought id b happy but i scared!


----------



## poppy666

Yeah told him he being cautious for now but excited :cloud9: :happydance: yes little party for birthday boy :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

my conception date-makes EDD 15/11 my bday!:)


----------



## poppy666

Aww your due day after me :happydance: and nice day to have :baby: on :kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poppy were gonna stick together :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

:friends: Yeah can be scared togethor :dohh: but if your feeling bad come in here sweetie cos the Ding Dongs are amazing and will settle your nerves :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Right off out to Asda.. see you all later mwahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ding dongs!

Happy Birthday to connor!!:happydance::cake: :yipee:

Poppy congrats again honey!:happydance:

PJ sorry AF got you sweetie hope this coming cycle is the one:hugs:

PK hopefully DH will want to go ahead with the IUI with you:hugs: and ok I'll make a vanilla cake for you next time:haha:

babyhopes congrats :bfp::happydance:

Just had a phonecall that Ryan is done with his kata's at the comp. I spoke to him. I feel terrible that I wasn't there. Apparently he froze in the second round at the end from nerves and was crying after :cry: I'm very proud that he even tried must be itimidating on your own up there!

I'm 20 weeks today:happydance: halfway there and a cantaloupe:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Tink glad the satin pj's are helping, just be careful not to slide off the bed :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

digi was neg :hissy: oh well im only 11dpo...still sucks tho lol

and frer now dried.......

https://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6489/bfpc.jpg


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: morning girlies...couldn't sleep anymore and i've got to start getting ready soon anyway. ugh.


----------



## pk2of8

babyhopes, congrats sweetie :hugs: totally understandable that you'd be scared. don't worry about the negative on the digi. it's too early to use a digi...they're not as sensitive as other hpts.


----------



## pk2of8

I think it's time to change the title of our thread girls...give me some ideas and i'll do that later today! :kiss: guess i better go get ready now. :sad1: work...pfft. boo


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Don't ask me for title idea's, whenever I think about the title of the thread for some reason i get Status Quo in my head......here we goooooooooooo whoooooooooooaaaa Bonking all over the world :haha: and I like it, I like it I like it etc etc etc. Not funny really or a valid suggestion, just thought I'd share. Its annoying and gets stuck in my head for hours after :rofl: I am a strange one sometimes...

Coral, I have been in that situation before, Jessica does a lot of dancing and majorettes and I've had to miss completion's before. Its heart wrenching...especially when they get upset....sending you masses of hugs :hugs: he will be fine, Its a great experience for them, just somewhat overwhelming. Next time he will know what to expect and it will be easier. Awwww so proud he even got up, It takes a lot of guts x Oh and congrats on halfway there!!!!!!! :happydance:!!!!!!! x

:haha: @ my satin PJ's, there's no way I'd fall out of bed Pops, not a chance wedged in my 'Julie nest' I'll have to take a pic sometime, its quite a contraption of squidgyness :haha: husband says its like being on the bottom bunk sleeping next to me :haha: x

Babyhopes, I'll come to you in a sec, cause I want to give you your own post..... (and have another BFP party) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Congratulations BabyHopes!!!!!
:thumbup::happydance::baby::bfp::crib::yellow::dance::awww::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::wohoo: :headspin::yipee::dance::yellow::crib::bfp::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

Thank you Tink it is heart wrenching isn't it :cry: 

:rofl: at bonking all over the world! I have it stuck in my head now! :rofl:


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Tink satin PJs? bet your sliding all over that bed in them lol we once had the bedding set but did my head in flaming duvet sliding off the bed all the time so threw it out :haha: sorry your still in pain your totally having a hard time in this pregnancy and only half way through :hugs::hugs:
> 
> PK glad your DHs prostate n testicles are good, but shame about the infection halting everything for 2mths id be climbing walls, hope after monday you both talk more about going ahead with IUI. Oh and thanks for my party lol you been all great couldnt of done it without all your support after my loss, personally if i didnt have bnb and the Ding Dongs id of given up on TTC :hugs::hugs:
> 
> PJ thanks :kiss: i think a few on here knew, but i was sure i was out this month with my chart, was only a few days ago i was stressing about my temps and doing everyone's head in :rofl: You tested yet?
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CONNOR*​ :cake::muaha::yipee::friends::drunk::shipw::juggle::fool::football::wine::rain: Hope he has a lovely 2nd birthday xxxx
> 
> 
> Everyone else hope your all well and thanks again for yesterday :cloud9:

:nope: No testing for me chick, CD1 and a large pinot waiting for me xx Might be WTT for a couple of months now as I really dont want a christmas baby, already have 2 in the family and would like to not be heavily pregnant then either. I don't know :shrug:


----------



## Damita

Congrats babyhopes :dance:

AF got me yesterday, so it was a 40 day cycle, not so bad :thumbup: got a doctors appointment and DH is getting his SA appointment for a couple for a couple of weeks :dance:

Onto cycle 6 :yipee:


----------



## PJ32

Hi Damita, 

sorry AF arived but also good news for the DRs hun.


----------



## poppy666

Coral congratz on hitting the half way mark my lovely, not long now :happydance::hugs:

PJ & Damita huge hugs to you two and Damita fx'd for your DHs SA test in a few weeks :hugs: :hug:

PJ can understand not wanting :baby: at christmas but you never know now your WTT it make just happen :winkwink:


----------



## Hopes314

BABYHOPES CONGRATS ON BFP! its about time we get some more bfps on this thread:happydance:

coral congrats on cantaloupe! :hugs:for your LO, must be hard to get up there on your own like that, very brave and something to be proud of i think!

mc aw connor happy 2nd bday:hugs:

pk glad you didnt exactly get any "bad" news at your appointment, could be MUCH worse! 2 months does seem long to wait but nothing compared to how long you've already been waiting for this:hugs: I'm glad you are getting things moving, and maybe you'll get to try some iui in the mean time and up the odds of that bfp:happydance: Sorry you have to work today, I understand the frustration.. my OH seems to live at work lately.


----------



## Hopes314

tink hope you feel better :hugs: the belt and crutches sound so intimidating!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita, sending you hugs for af :hugs: and am really glad you have your apps in place. :dust: x

PJ, I left you a message earlier, was stalking your chart this morning so knew before you came on. Hugs again :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Tink the chart queen & stalker :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks hopes you ok today? x

Yup maybe, but right now I just want to be able to function. If the crutches and belt let me do that then I don't care at this point :haha: x


----------



## PJ32

Awwww thanks Tink, love that you stalk us xxxx At least my cycle is bang on back to pre MMC which is a really quick compared to some.

Just calculated that if we catch this cycle the latest we would be giving birth is christmas eve and would be due on the 9th which isn't too bad. Its tempting!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Tink the chart queen & stalker :haha:

I have a list of links to peoples charts to stalk while having my morning cuppa :rofl: x


----------



## Hopes314

im good tink. going shopping with SIL in about 30 minutes. picking out some stuff for her wedding invites and looking at baby stuff and what not. im mostly excited about going out to lunch :)

heres a question for ya dr tink! one of my meds is giving me a seriously upset stomach. like it feels like my stomach is eating itself at times! I thought it was the zofran so i only took it early yesterday am, and skipped rest of the day but continued to take the colace. Last night the stomach upset actually woke me up (i was dreaming that someone was punching me in the belly, and woke up and had a belly ache lol) anyway, i looked up colace and it seems upset stomach is a common symptom. So that must be it then huh? I'm going to skip it all day today and continue the zofran and see if that solves the problem. Disappointing though because things finally "gave way" yesterday and it was relieving. Are there any alternative stool softeners for pregnancy? I'm disappointed.


----------



## Hopes314

PJ32 said:


> Awwww thanks Tink, love that you stalk us xxxx At least my cycle is bang on back to pre MMC which is a really quick compared to some.
> 
> Just calculated that if we catch this cycle the latest we would be giving birth is christmas eve and would be due on the 9th which isn't too bad. Its tempting!

PJ i say go for it, if you conceive you know you wont be disappointed!!


----------



## PJ32

Right, off to pack. I have managed to wangle a week in Zurich and Germany for work! yay. Need to go and dig me thermals out.

On the upside, at least I can have a few drinkiepoos. Will try to log on in the evenings.

Pops, congratulations again hunny, made up for you lovely lady xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Tink the chart queen & stalker :haha:
> 
> I have a list of links to peoples charts to stalk while having my morning cuppa :rofl: xClick to expand...

pmsl im laughing my head off with the vision of you doing it every morning :rofl::rofl: im still temping till i get passed my af date on wednesday x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks PJ means a lot & i'll be waiting for your BFP party soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Its like doing my own little virtual ward round looking at the obbs charts in the mornings :rofl:

Hopes, I'll dig my BNF out, that's our drug bible over here. I pinched one from the hossie :haha: see what I can find x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PJ, be there for you whatever you decide. Have a good trip! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all having a good weekend x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: afternoon girls...
had a fun day with little man so far but he collapsed in a drooling snoring heap a while ago! :sleep: birthday boy all tired...so i thought id have chance to come online and check out posts on here...every thing seems to be fine here so ill share a pic of connor opening pressie's this morning and one of connor in his new t-shirt babydream got him...he wouldnt stay still:haha: ignore my living room...looks more like a toy shop..i know :dohh:..
 



Attached Files:







connor bday.jpg
File size: 89.2 KB
Views: 7









connor bday 2.jpg
File size: 99.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## poppy666

Aww bless the birthday boy :kiss: glad he had a good day :happydance: Connor got same musical table as Korben :haha:

Hi Caz enjoy your weekend xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

and giraffe!!! saw it on Korbens walking video! pmsl....funny how we spend a fortune to colour co-ordinate our living rooms then shove a load of colours from toys in!!!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Pmsl yeah ment to be black n cream in here but looks like a pisshead designed the room now with every colour under the sun :haha:

Dont know what to get for his birthday :shrug: was thinking of a little tikes car blahhhhh... just been thinking too we booked our holiday to Turkey in July i'll be 21wks be a fat flump and a moany bitch with the heat lol


----------



## mothercabbage

can you still fly at 21 weeks? :shrug: if you can youll be fine!!! or maybe not! hot in Turkey! get a big hat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yea! :rofl: @piss head designing living room...must have had the same designer as me then!! pmsl.


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol im going to greece in may at 13weeks :)


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: 

Cant fasten my jeans im that bloated pfft... lmao was just thinking we be banned next year off here cos we be swearing with your :baby: and connor, my :baby: and korben we be well stress heads lol


----------



## mothercabbage

hahahha i will come back in desguise!!! :haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

*CONGRATULATIONS MY DEAR POPSY!!!* OMG SO HAPPY FOR YOU WAS REALLY HOPING THIS WOULD BE IT!

You made my day yesterday, saw your :bfp: in the morning but was at work all day and too pooped in the evening to log in...woooohoooooo sweetheart sooooo happppppy!!! 
biggest :hug: and wishes for a healthy and happy pregnancy!!!! :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thank you LB i must admit i didnt think i had a chance this cycle :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CONNOR!!!!!* :awww: :happydance: 

Very cute pics MC.. sure you had a good day spoiling the lil cutie to bits :) Love your red wall btw...! And the silk curtains... I love silk curtains but all we get in my rented apartment is plain old blinds! :(


----------



## ladybeautiful

*CONGRATULATIONS BABYHOPES!!*

Very happy for you! :) Wish you a H&H 9 months sweetie!

REALLY HOPING THIS IS THE START OF LOTS MORE :bfp:S ROLLING IN!! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: thanx ladyB having a good nosy! :rofl:
ok now i need pics of everyones lounge/front room/living room....same room,different names for it :haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Coral, CONGRATULATIONS ON 20 WEEKS!!!! Woohoo halfway there!!! :) Does it feel like it's flown by or dragged by?
Kudos also to your brave little fella... it's no joke traveling alone and having to perform in front of a crowd... it's a big deal in itself! :awww: Did he have a good birthday?

Tink... enjoy your satin PJs...:haha: I have been horribly sleep deprived since almost the beginning of the pregnancy but lately got worse get maybe 3 hrs sleep at most every night... and not able to sleep in the day.... had a couple of frustrated outbursts and ended up crying in bed not knowing what the F*** to do! Felt very very VERY guilty about doing this for no reason but finally caved and took a Tylenol PM last night (paracetamol + sleep aid) and that gave me a few more hrs of uninterrupted sleep. Feeling better today!

PJ - :hugs: and :dust: for this cycle if you choose to continue TTC..

big :hi: to everybody else! What's everybody doing for the weekend?


----------



## ladybeautiful

Mine looks plain... I love the 'one wall painted a bright/different colour' look... would love a red wall or a deep blue one... but OH too lazy to paint and says it's too much of a hassle to paint back to white if/when we move since we're renting currently :( Tried to dress up the rooms with some photos and paintings that's it....


----------



## ladybeautiful

haha and yeah was having a good nosy... don't like to miss any details ;)


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: i do too!!...i like it when people put pics n videos up, im a nosey:mamafy:


----------



## ladybeautiful

mothercabbage said:


> :haha: i do too!!...i like it when people put pics n videos up, im a nosey:mamafy:

:holly: :holly: :holly:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

speaking of which... my :holly: are still sore as ever... nipples feel like they'll fall off... daren't touch them :( but boobies not growing any :cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

:holly: are huge here and kind of tender but not as bad as they were...wow the other week they felt like they were on fire...ouch!...got a decent sixed bump now too to say im only 16 weeks!! hows yours? i havent seen a bump pic from you, are you shy ladyb?


----------



## ladybeautiful

haha you caught me! I am super shy :blush: my mom's been after me to send her bump pic too but feel too self-conscious to do that even :dohh:

But yeah I've got a good sized bump too now... yesterday my co-worker asked me how far along I was and when I todl her she shook her head and said "You're big for four months!" :shrug:

Hey now that you're all well endowed n all how about mailing me those gel pads :D I need them badly and can't find any here :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

awww I've been reminiscing on all the old posts :haha: We've certainly been through a lot in the short space of time we have had this thread going! :hugs: I love you guys :cry: :rofl: x

:awww: Connor is very cute MC, and he looked fab in Tunde's t-shirt. My word, I forgot how babies take over your living room, I have no toys downstairs now, just computers. Soon it will be taken over by brightly coloured plastic, well hopefully not this room, our new living room in the bungalow FX!


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww dont be shy with us!!! i got my belly out,stretch marks n all!! :haha: we all built different sizes n shapes but every bump is beautiful and precious....oh my!! im being soppy!!! :haha: get the camera out...im due a weekly bump update soon i think...gonna have to get someone else to take them soon, i cant stretch my arm out enough to get all my belly in the pic almost!!


----------



## poppy666

*YEAH LB WHERE IS YOURRRRRRRRRR BUMP PICCY MISSY*​
If im going to get hounded in weeks to come to get my wobbly flubber out you are :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey LadyB! :wave: I wanna see a bump pic also :) x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> awww I've been reminiscing on all the old posts :haha: We've certainly been through a lot in the short space of time we have had this thread going! :hugs: I love you guys :cry: :rofl: x
> 
> :awww: Connor is very cute MC, and he looked fab in Tunde's t-shirt. My word, I forgot how babies take over your living room, I have no toys downstairs now, just computers. Soon it will be taken over by brightly coloured plastic, well hopefully not this room, our new living room in the bungalow FX!

You having an emotional moment there lmao :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: tink, i did that the other week, looked over old posts...some :happydance: some :growlmad: and some :cry: but yes all done together as a team!!:thumbup:
yes all colourful plastic time soon!! :haha:look at mine and poppys rooms!!!!!!!!!!! anyone else got a wee one?under 2-3 i mean...??


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: peer pressure for bump pics now!! oooops sorry ladyb!! :hugs:
yes poppy, we'll have a weekly progression of bump from you too!! starting at week 5 i think!! :thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

Hellooooo my gorgeous ladies xxx:hi::hi::hi:
How are we all on this lovely evening/afternoon???

Firstly massive hugs to Damita and Pj :hugs::hugs: good luck with app Dammy and wrap up well PJ, methinks u will be in for a shock after Dubaii's heat brrr xxx:hugs:

Yay for Connor's 2nd birthday Cabs:cake::awww: looks like he had a hoot and yes i like ur colour scheme/curtains too xxx:hugs:

LadyB hi hunny good to see u, sorry to hear ur having troubles sleeping. Welcome to the insomnia club:wacko: xxx:hugs:

Popsicle how u doing lovely? taking things easy i hope, still overjoyed for u lovely xxx:hugs:

Pk glad the ball is rolling with app hunny, understand u wanna get going straightaway, i will be keeping everything crossed for and o/h. So hope u get ur bfp soon lovely xxx:hugs:

Hopey wopey i hope u feel betterer soon. Have fun shopping xxx:hugs:

Tinky loving that ur our resident stalker and the nest hehehe! Would love to see piccy. Have got satin pj's too, will have to give that a try. Hope ur pain eases soon lovely xxx:hugs:

Corally Worally Give ur Ryan a big fat hug bless him. U must be proud, but heartwrenching to hear he got stressed n upset. Congrats on baby canteloupe:happydance: xxx:hugs:

Congrats Babyhopes, i will u a H & H pregnancy lovely, u deserve it xxx:hugs:
:bfp::yipee::bfp::yipee::bfp::yipee:

Hope i havent missed anyone, but hope all is well on planet Ding Dong. Afm 23 weeks today :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## phoebe

LADYBEAUTIFUL!!!!! BUMP PICCY BUMP PICCY BUMP PICCY NOW NOW NOW!!!!:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
I got my flubber bump out so u have to post a pic:haha: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

You got a beautiful bump Phoebe and congratz on 23wks lovely :yipee::yipee:


----------



## coral11680

Evening ladies!

Ryan all home safe and sound now :awww: poor little guy looked upset with himself. I took him to toysrus to get a toy with his birthday money to cheer him up.

Love he pics of Connor mc :awww: that was so nice of tuned to get him a pressie too :)

Ladyb yes please we need to see your bump. I will take one tomorrow my 20 wk halfway bump! Funny you should mention the wall thing I just painted my living room one wall dark red the rest a beige cream colour.

Poppy yes bump pics soon from you too! :happydance:

Tink yes we have all been through so much all together :cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I just threw up with all the excitement!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> lol ok celebration over......I need to calm down........I need to think ratioanally......
> 
> OMG Babydream I think I'm preggo............. ARRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

:rofl: tink all excited!!!!!!! awwwwww..:cry: i love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coral11680

Hi pheebyyyyyy congrats for 23 weeks :yipee: and thanks for ryans hugs :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: phoebe, thanx hun! i do like my curtains ...OH picked them....:wacko:...:hugs: happy papaya!!! whatever the heck that is?? a fruit i assume??:rofl:
yes we love auntie T here!!!! (tunde/babydream) he gone to bed wearing his dinosaur t-shirt tonight!!!shattered little man!!:awww:


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yea meant to say :awww: ryan...how sweet!!:hugs: for little man! xx


----------



## poppy666

LB being awfully quiet probz debating whether to pose or not for the camera :haha: you know we gonna hound youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu pmsl


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: she hiding from us all now....running a mile from the laptop!


----------



## poppy666

Dr Tink are you around? A member i know on the loss thread is TTC but suffers from depression and the tablets they put her on prevent her from TTC which is totally devasting for her as you can imagine, i mentioned a few ladies i know on bnb who are pregnant already have been given safe medication which in turn has cheered her up immensly... am i ok to bring her over here so she can get some good advice on what she can safely take??

She's called Puppycat x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Sorry ladies, camera broke down.. and then laptop broke down... LOL kidding... :blush: yeah will get OH to take a bump pic can't take a decent one myself either MC... prob is I get all weird and giggly even to pose for hubby... I'm odd :( But yeah will have one taken before the weekend is out... pwomise :) And Phoebe you have a beautiful bump, as do all the rest of you :)

had just stepped out to buy some yarn.. it's my friends bday and am crocheting her a scarf... have started on a baby blanket too... :happydance:

yeah tink... I was just looking back on old posts too the other day.... strange isn't it we've all gone from complete strangers all over the world to getting so familiar and close... :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Woohoooooooooo i'll look forward to that LB now, im out at Durham all day tomorrow but be back online around 6ish in the evening so hopefully i'll come back to your bump piccy :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Ok thinking of our title and maybe something that can stay on it with it being quite a mixed thread, anyone thought of anything?

Mine top of my head with going back onto old posts was:

Through good times and bad..... we're in it togethor 'Team Ding Dongs' :happydance: 

pmsl bit cheesy but sure someone can think of something to sound better.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> I just threw up with all the excitement!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> lol ok celebration over......I need to calm down........I need to think ratioanally......
> 
> OMG Babydream I think I'm preggo............. ARRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> 
> :rofl: tink all excited!!!!!!! awwwwww..:cry: i love it!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

:rofl: Oh my...:cry: I'm so glad I had you guys to share all that with, it meant a lot. :haha: I think that was the day I ran up the road in my slippers holding a cracked open SD test in the tesco bag to find DH at work :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, glad he's home and cheered up. What did he buy? x

Pops, I think something like that would be good, nothing springs to mind to me............except "here we goooooooooooooo whoooooooaa, bonking all over the world :rofl:" so yours is a massive improvement :haha: I like it, its what were all about. Yup send the lassy our way, Phoebe is on one you can take in pregnancy also. In fact there are a few, the best idea will be for her to find a supportive doc, but I'll help all I can x

LadyB, I can't wait to see the pic! :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> I just threw up with all the excitement!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> lol ok celebration over......I need to calm down........I need to think ratioanally......
> 
> OMG Babydream I think I'm preggo............. ARRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> 
> :rofl: tink all excited!!!!!!! awwwwww..:cry: i love it!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Oh my...:cry: I'm so glad I had you guys to share all that with, it meant a lot. :haha: I think that was the day I ran up the road in my slippers holding a cracked open SD test in the tesco bag to find DH at work :rofl: xClick to expand...

:rofl: what great vision I can just imagine the excitement on your face too :awww: it is amazing we got to share the excitement with each other. Most of us only told our dh/oh's at first and mine was happy but doesn't get excited about much! :haha: so it was lovely to share the excitement and secret with you girls:happydance: :yipee: xxx


----------



## poppy666

:haha: there's no bonking for me lol OHs first words were 'oh great no more sex again now for 12wks' i said 'try bloody 20wks' :rofl:

Yes i will thanks x


----------



## coral11680

Lady I look forward to seeing your bump :yipee:

Thanks tink, he bought a new case for his ds and some car ramp toy thingy! :haha: boys toys bore me so much :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Poppy dh moans I don't do it enough but he gets it at least once or twice every fortnight :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Well mine's got handy pandy for company till im at least 12wks then i'll assess the situation lol


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies :blush:

It's always a bit scary coming into a group thread after over 2000 pages :haha:

Thanks to Poppy for pointing me in your direction :hugs:

So I probably need a little introduction or something right...? Here goes...

My name is Lynnette :hi: 
I am a POAS-aholic TTC #2 - I have a beautiful Daughter already, we suffered a m/c over Christmas just gone, involved lots of blood tests, waiting, very little info and lots of stress and heartache - you know the drill.

I was diagnosed with depression in July 2010, trigger was a work related issue which is currently going through grievance therefore I have been signed off since. Had an ATOS health review for ETA benefit which has taken over from SSP. 

Anyway, my Dr put me on Amitriptyline (sp?) 50mg from Citalopram as I was having some pretty god awful dreams/nightmares on them (when I actually managed to sleep that is) and they've been fab :thumbup: yesterday a different Dr put me on Sertraline(?) which she says to take as well as the Amitriptyline.

I've been told the Amitriptyline cause heart problems and baby can get addicted to them before birth? Also she cannot completely guarantee that the Sertraline won't cross the placenta. :cry:

Thanks for reading this far - I realise I waffle :sleep:

Basically my question to the ladies who suffer from depression - do you mind telling me which drug you take that is safe for pregnancy? Do you have any advice? :help:

:flower: :flower: :flower: :kiss: :hugs: :dust:

Thanks you xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, I got there and sneaked it too him, he was pleased as punch, but I was soon running back here for the BFP party! Like you said, it meant a lot to have you guys to share it with :hugs: Yes boys toys bore me silly also :haha: x

My DH moans if he doesn't get it at least once a week.....and come to think of it so do I these days.....:rofl: its all the 'increased blood flow' :haha: can't say I can usually be bothered to do anything about it though :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Puppycat, I'll be with you in a sec, just on the phone. I take Amitriptyline, have done since TTC, they have even increased it during pregnancy. That was on the advice of a consultant Obb, a midwife, my G.P and mental health specialist doc. Back in a min x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to say congrats Poppy. That is so wonderful and I'll be praying that you have a very sticky lo this time around.

MC happy birthday to Connor today is my birthday too. Great bump pics and hope all is going well with you and lo

To all the other lovely preggo ladies I've seen your lovely bumps and hope that your pregnancies are going well.

asfm- I'm 4dpo but not expecting much because I didn't even realise I was oing and have no idea when we bd'd. I just wanted to check in and let you ladies know that I haven't dropped off the face of the planet. I've been a little down lately but I'm still reading and hoping that the warmer weather coming soon will help lift my spirits.


----------



## poppy666

MommyV thank you and hey you may not know when you ov'd or even dtd in time, but thats a very relaxed approach to TTC and one that may just get you your bfp, sorry to hear your down sweetie (( huge hugs)) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Thanks Poppy. I'm just so happy for you. It will be nice for Korben to have a sibling close in age. I'm just going to keep hanging in there. It's still very dark and cold here so that's not helping. I can't wait to see some sun and warm weather at the same time. I also ordered the fertilitea for early pregnancy tests .com so I'll be taking that when af starts to hopefully o soon and I ordered 50 opk's and 15pg tests so I hope that I get to use all that stuff because I'm on cd 40 something and just o'd 5 or so days ago.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Just gonna read back but saw your ticker Poppy! OMG! What a great birthday present! Congratulations!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::crib::crib::yellow::dance::dance:
So happy for you hun! :hugs: :hugs:
:loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Now will read back! You have made my day :D

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooo thanks LR :kiss::hugs::kiss: now come on missy im all alone in 1st Tri till our other Ding Dongs catch their eggys :dust::dust::dust::dust:


PS your 5dpo arnt you?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Puppycat, sorry bout that. Kinda busy still really so don't hesitate to PM me if you want any more support or have other questions :hugs:

Not sure why they added the sertraline? did they say why? Firstly DON'T whatever you do google medications. You will find horror stories for just about everything going, safe, or unsafe to take in pregnancy. I am surprised that you have been told such horrors about Amitriptyline. It is actually the anti depressant of choice in pregnancy! It does not cause birth defects, and your baby would not become addicted to it. Its a very old drug that has been used safely in pregnancy over generations of women. Any indications of negative effects on an unborn child were based on ancient animal studies. 

Regarding the sertraline, I imagine they wanted to increase the effect without increasing side effects (sertraline has less incidence of side effects ie. dry mouth) But I must admit I wouldn't be happy taking it myself in pregnancy. I believe there is a small chance it may make birth defects slightly more likely. But I never researched or sought advice further as it wasn't suggested to me. I can do some research if you would like? I have access to medical journals and clinical research, and would be pleased to help. :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and Phoebe here takes another antidepressant.....it escapes me right now but I'm sure she will be on sometime over the next day or so. Was it Citalopram Phoebe? That's another choice in pregnancy. Oh and by the way, please don't panic over the Sertraline, many many women fall pregnant on it and continue taking it during pregnancy with no ill effects. I just feel happier with Amitriptyline based on the research and advice I have been given x


----------



## poppy666

You gotta love our Dr Tink :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: sorry I just realised you said Citalopram didn't agree with you.....I am shattered......sorry :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: zonked out shatterd Dr Tink, I am hanging my brain up for the night now :haha: DH has a baileys on ice.....I really want one :cry: x

Hey Mommyv! We miss you in here :hugs: x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Tinkerbell - the Dr I saw yesterday wasn't my normal Dr, she's on leave until April, my normal Dr is very supportive and I would have preferred to see her but couldn't wait until April for meds.

She said the dose of Amitriptyline I'm on wouldn't help my depression but would work effectively as a sedative as I take it at night. So effectively the Amitriptyline is to help me sleep and the Sertraline is to help with my depression.

She had 2 thick books on medication but couldn't seem to find this sertraline in either of them, then she looked online and scanned one page on it and said it hasn't been researched and she cannot guarantee it doesn't cross the placenta. I'm just confused tbh, I don't know what to do for the best.

I don't want to crash your happy thread that has lots of BFP success by the seem of it! I'll inbox you from here on in xxx


----------



## poppy666

Hey Puppycat never think your bringing the thread down BFPs or not, we're all here for each other regardless, so please dont leave cos you think its best sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Don't be silly Puppycat, were glad to have you over :hugs: yes feel free to message me, I'll do some more research for you then since G.P wasn't sure. Amitriptyline alone can be effective in quite moderate cases of depression, but yes, it does zonk you out a little! I take mine at night too and find it enough without the need for another antidepressant. Anyhow, lets talk more on PM and I'll have a good read for you. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Hey Puppycat never think your bringing the thread down BFPs or not, we're all here for each other regardless, so please dont leave cos you think its best sweetie :hugs:

Agreed, we look after each other here :hugs: gonna be BFP's all round :thumbup: be nice to have you around x


----------



## puppycat

You girls are too sweet, I will have to back track on the thread to get to know the ladies in here, I read a few pages from the end, there's so much to catch up on!

Watching 'I now pronounce you Chuck and Larry' - making me laugh which is a really good feeling :)


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat i know your really down atm, but do pop on for a few days at least and everyone will welcome you with open arms and help you the best way they can, we call Tinkerbell Dr Tink cos she knows everything :haha: well Tinks worked in the medical profession so knows her stuff and will go out of her way to help you best she can. 

Also like Tink said Phoebe is also pregnant and on medication so she will talk to you tomorrow once she's online :hugs:

Welcome to Team Ding Dongs :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Stick around honey, we have a good ol giggle in here :haha: x

Hopes, haven't forgotten you either honey, I couldn't find my BNF. Just realised its in the shed but its obviously dark now. Look tomorrow for ya hun x


----------



## poppy666

Yes go to bed Tink you must be shattered :hugs: Im off soon too got a long drive tomorrow ugh x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: I will in a min, I'm fading......still excitable though :happydance: BFP high ;) nunnites ding dongs!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Safe journey Pops, see's ya when you get back x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks sleep well Tink xxxx


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies

Welcome puppycat, so glad to have you :hugs:
Congrats Babyhopes, praying for a H&H 9 months :hugs:
HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY CONNOR...WOOO HOO!!!!!
Damn, if I didn't just draw a blank:haha:

LadyB, can't wait to see the bump pic!!!!
Miss you mommyv big :hug: to ya hun...spring is just around the corner :)
Coral- HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY TO RYAN... sorry things didn't turn out
the way he wanted, but he did a great job making it as far as he did & he should
be proud. Oh & a toy shopping usually makes kids happy :)

Hiya tink,pk,Pj,Lupine,damita,phoebster,poppy,jenny,MC & all the other ding dongs :hi:


----------



## poppy666

Ooooo china liking your temps :happydance:


----------



## MommyV

thanks china your temps are looking really good did u get any bd in around o time?


----------



## China girl

MommyV said:


> thanks china your temps are looking really good did u get any bd in around o time?

I only dtd once, three days before O.


----------



## coral11680

HAPPY BIRTHDAY POPPY!!!!!:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:
:awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::yipee::yipee:
:yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::fool::fool::fool::juggle::juggle::juggle:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wine::wine::wine::wine:
:flasher::flasher::flasher::holly:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## coral11680

Hi girlies!

puppycat welcome to our gang :hugs: 

Damita sorry af got ya sweetie but good luck for this cycle and testing :dust:

China temps looking good!

Lew not long til your scan now :yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance::happydance:HAPPY BIRTHDAY POPPY!!!:happydance::happydance:
:cake::laugh2::yipee::headspin::friends::serenade::hug::cake::coolio::icecream::fool:
:juggle::cake::wohoo::flasher::rain::lolly::bunny::holly:
:-({|=:headspin::juggle::ninja::icecream::coolio::laugh2::cake::thumbup:
@thank you for all connors birthday wishes yesterday on facebook and here, your the best girls!!:hugs:
@china that chart does look good :dust: heres some dust!!:thumbup:
morning all, hope everyone is well....im just wondering whether to dye my hair, my roots are 2" long now and starting to resemble that "skank" nextdoor...ive looked it up online and its mixed opinions, shall i just tie it up for the rest of the pregnancy?? its not a bleach dye,and you only leave it on 15 mins:shrug: any opinions?? i asked 2 hairdressers one said the jury is still out and she dyed her hair during preg, the other was a man and said"i wouldn't"...hmmmm


----------



## mothercabbage

oh [email protected] for yesterday coral on the canteluope,forgot to say :dohh:
@puppycat...welcome :flower: hope you enjoy your stay! :haha::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Popppppppppleeeeesssssss, Happy Birthday to you! x
:cake::headspin::yipee::drunk::wohoo::dance::yipee::headspin::cake::cake::headspin::yipee::drunk::wohoo::dance::yipee::headspin::cake::dance::yipee::headspin::cake::drunk:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coral, MC :wave:

I have had brown put over my hair since BFP, so sticking away from bleach. My hairdresser has 20 years experience and has worked for top salons on London. I trust her :haha: They no longer believe there is any risk in colouring your hair, but stick with colours that are mild and stay on for a shorter amount of time to be on the safest side :hugs: x

Off for a bit, sees ya all laters x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx tink, much appriciated! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

rant!!
i know everyone has opinions for themselves but wow im annoyed at some women on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad: just been on a thread and watched a poor woman get attacked for something she had done,maybe right maybe wrong but who are we to judge...some people were very harsh to her and never even thought of the stress they were causing to her and her unborn baby!!! some people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....link to thread...
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...32-something-no-one-knows-my-pregnancy-5.html


----------



## coral11680

hi tink and MC :hi:

MC I dyed my hair with Ryan and it was blonde :blush:

I haven't dyed my hair yet but need my highlights retouched asap!


----------



## coral11680

MC just read through the thread. Some women on here are so high and mighty aren't they:growlmad:
The girl may have gone around it the wrong way but like you said they guy should have been responsible too just because he is a man shouldn't mean its not his responsibilty! Anyway I see it's been locked now.:thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

Greetings and salutations one and all!!!! xxx:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:
Hope all is good with u chicks xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: morning sweeties :hugs:

omg, i'm so exhausted and i can't sleep any more. blah.

MC, i read through that thread. wow. you know i'm not surprised tho. personally, i don't agree with what the girl did, BUT my personal belief is that it does not matter one tiny little bit how much you 'try' and 'plan' to have a baby. if it's not your 'time' and not in God's will for you, then it's not going to happen. look at how many of us ttc'ers are still going at it. some of us have issues, some of us don't, but i believe my God is bigger and more powerful than any issues, so if it was His will for me (or others) to be preggo right NOW, it would have happened already. :shrug: of course, i will keep trying. i also don't believe in doing nothing. anyway, i'm just not surprised that so many women responded so strongly and in some cases cruelly. regardless of how we feel about something, i believe we are to show kindness and love...even when the other person has done something wrong. we can disagree and express disapproval without being ugly to someone and (like the admin said) belittling them. that helps noone. that kind of reaction just leaves a bad taste in your mouth, ya know? honestly, there were so many implications of that girl's post and relationship, i think the smallest of issues there was that she planned that pg w/o her bf's consent. there were many other red flags that were more serious than that imo. all we can do is pray that it will all work out for the best for them both and the baby.

annnnnyyyyywhhhhoooo..... puppycat, welcome sweetie :hugs:

tink, coral, poppy, mc, :kiss: good morning lovelies. 

i can't think of anything i read on the posts yesterday now :dohh: i'm just so tired :sleep: and all i can think is i gotta work again tomorrow :wacko: no rest for the weary and all that.... :haha:


----------



## phoebe

HAPPY BIRTHDAY POPSICLE XXXXX
:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::friends::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:bunny::bunny::bunny::loopy::loopy::loopy::drunk::drunk::awww::awww::flow::flow::happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss::cloud9::cloud9::flower::flower:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: morning phoebs :hugs:

oh i meant to say too about that thread....women, in general, imo, are just mean. nasty most of the time. i've had very few real "friends" (other women) in my life, b/c i think women by nature are a bunch of busybody, catty, hurtful, spiteful lot. there's my cynicism for the day. :haha: not everybody obviously, and none of us ding dongs here, but i do think in general, women are just mean. men totally have it wrong when they think that women by nature are sweet and kind. that is rare i think. :wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

:dohh: how could i forget poppy's birthday!!! 

Happy Birthday sweetie pie poppy!!!!!! :haha::thumbup:

:cake::cake::cake::tease::tease::loopy::loopy::flasher::flasher::bunny::bunny::rain::rain::lolly::lolly::fool::fool::juggle::juggle::ninja::ninja::icecream::icecream::coolio::coolio::headspin::headspin::awww::awww::dance::dance::laugh2::laugh2::cake::cake::cake:


----------



## phoebe

Hi PK :hi::hi:
Sorry to hear ur so tired lovely, hope u catch up on some decent rest soon. Not looked at that thread jusyet, but have noticed how high and mighty some people do get on here lately. I though this forum was meant to be about supporting people, what ever decisions and stuff life throws at them. And like u i am very wary in real life, as there unsavoury characters out there ready to stab u in the back as soon as its turned. Even some that go under the guise of being alleged friends too, hey ho s**t happens i suppose. Still it has been wonderful to meet such a lovely group on here, and yes we have gone from being complete strangers to what we have now. Amazing is all i can say. Love u all heaps xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes we are a bitchy lot in reality, but i just felt sorry for that girl, she wanted support and sympathy and maybe for someone to say "its ok,what you did" maybe it was maybe it wasnt??:shrug: they still abused her and probably upset her "bump"some nasty women out there, everyone be warned :haha: i PM the admin lady after her last post to me, to apologise for the "hurry up" comment that she took offence at, she then PM back to say,"no she was sorry, she has hangover" awww..even admin are real people :rofl:
on a lighter note...i think its snack time!:rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

:awww: thank you pheeby weeby :hugs: couldn't have said it better...that's exactly how i feel about it :kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

i agree MC...sometimes i think some women are just on the lookout for situations like that...just waiting for things that they can spit on and feel better about themselves. they will become old, bitter, wrinkly women i think :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm feel better off the vitamins a-z i am taking got more energy ha happy birthday poppy hope you have a nice day x xx x x


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> Hi PK :hi::hi:
> Sorry to hear ur so tired lovely, hope u catch up on some decent rest soon. Not looked at that thread jusyet, but have noticed how high and mighty some people do get on here lately. I though this forum was meant to be about supporting people, what ever decisions and stuff life throws at them. And like u i am very wary in real life, as there unsavoury characters out there ready to stab u in the back as soon as its turned. Even some that go under the guise of being alleged friends too, hey ho s**t happens i suppose. Still it has been wonderful to meet such a lovely group on here, and yes we have gone from being complete strangers to what we have now. Amazing is all i can say. Love u all heaps xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

:hugs::kiss::friends: :awww: dum dum....love back at ya xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

brekky time for me...i don't eat most mornings (just too busy in the am's) but this morning, i'm staaaarrrrvinnngggg!!!! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

pk2of8 said:


> i agree MC...sometimes i think some women are just on the lookout for situations like that...just waiting for things that they can spit on and feel better about themselves. they will become old, bitter, wrinkly women i think :haha:

:haha: probably very true!!!:jo:


----------



## pk2of8

:rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

mmmmm cap'n crunch w/ crunch berries....mmmmm nom nom


----------



## mothercabbage

chicken and sandwich pickle sandwich nom nom....


----------



## coral11680

hi pk, phoebe and caz :hi:

oh im starving all that food talk lunch time! :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: yes i'm feeling much better now. i'm going to have to go rouse the kiddos in a few minutes.... church this morning on the agenda. not sure what we're going to do this afternoon. maybe just take a nap! :sleep: :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok pk starving and wanting a nap!!! _*symptom!!!!!!!!!!!*_:haha: sorry couldnt help it x


----------



## mothercabbage

its quiet on here so i thought id go post a scan pic for some others to guess my "nub" shot...i posted it on ingender website...anyone care to take a look?
https://ingender.com/cs/forums/t/218928.aspx


----------



## pk2of8

awww thanks mc...i wish they were symptoms. i don't think so tho. don't think i have a chance this cycle :cry: 

anyway, what's the whole nub theory anyway?? something about 2 or 3 lines and straight or slanted??? i don't know how to check that... :dohh:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- Happy birthday! :D
Puppycat :wave: welcome :)
Happy birthday to ryan & connor sorry I missed them :hugs:
MC- Had a look at your pic but sorry I&#8217;m not really sure how to tell :blush: 
PK- You 1dpo behind me :happydance:
AFM- Internet dongle is rubbish so freezes when I try to look back at the thread :growlmad: so will have to wait till we move. House we was going to move into fell through as landlord decided he was going to rent it to someone different. Went to view a different one yesterday and although it needs a good paint and clean we gonna take it because it is HUGE. Its all happening really quick now, we only see the place yesterday but we are going to decorate from 10th march- 15th march and then on 15th & 16th we are moving in :dohh: bit of a shock as I wasn&#8217;t expecting to be moving until at least mid-april but :shrug: I suppose its meant to be&#8230; 
Long selfish post... sorry :blush:
AFM- 5dpo today, put all my late temps into converter and changed them on FF and got my crosshairs and it fits in with pos opk too :happydance: so I&#8217;m quite happy I finally got them :) but means I got a 30day cycle which is a bit pants&#8230; Think we are out this cycle because last time we dtd before last night was on day of ov :dohh: OH knocked his back out and refused to even do it in my mooncup for me :( so we totally out.. but suppose there is always next cycle :( &#8230; Would be awkward if I was pg this cycle due to moving house and painting and everything so gonna be painting without knowing if I am or not and then if I not got AF by day of moving will have to test cause I don&#8217;t want to be lifting lots if I am cause I&#8217;m assuming it won&#8217;t be good for baby but its doubtful I will have that worry anyway&#8230; was really emotional yesterday about everything but think that cause its my mums birthday on 8th march and I always get upset this time of year :( am currently hiding in my bedroom on laptop because OH&#8217;s brother and his wife are here with their children but they only come here to see dexter and just dump their kids on me to look after&#8230; I prob sound like a bitch for hiding but their kids call SIL OH uncle mike but they don&#8217;t call me auntie Jodie even though I been with OH for 2 years longer that mike has even been on the scene :shrug: plus they just don&#8217;t even bother with me unless they want to dump their children on me&#8230; 
Dexter is doing pretty good, I haven&#8217;t even held him in the last week cause SIL and my OH fell out... and its awkward because where his waters were gone for over 48hours we not meant to touch baby for an hour after having a cigarette but SIL said that stupid so makes us wait 20mins but by time 20mins is up its almost time for another one&#8230; :shrug: sorry for the big old rant its just haven&#8217;t had anyone to talk to while I have been away from here and been getting really stressed&#8230;
:hugs: for all of you :kiss: missed you all lots! :hugs: Hope everyone is doing well! :kiss:

xxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Thanks for all the lovely welcomes ladies, at the in-laws atm just checking in (I know how these threads can get when you don't check in for a few hours, only 4 pages today so not too bad! lol)

I'll catch up in detail this evening when I'm home xx


----------



## LEW32

Hey Mc- I am still thinking Team Blue for you (pretty sure that's what I guessed previously).

Your nub is kinda on the fence IMHO, but still leaning towards team :blue: for you :)

Morning everyone! It is quiet here huh?

22 hours until my ultrasound!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LEW32

Welcome Puppycat!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, still thinking Boy. I'm sticking with that for now :haha: That thread had got out of hand, trouble is you see it more and more on here. I only usually voice opinion if it is to help the person posting, otherwise who is it benefiting other than making yourself feel important? Ah well... I have a motto I try to live by, sometimes slip up but I try to speak out of love and a desire to 'make things better' But then again, in trusted company its always nice to have a 'release rant' which yes could be described as bitching :haha: its not often but hey, I am human. Sometimes ya gotta offload! 

Just having hot tea and ginger biscuits mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!
Well im pretty sure im 4/5 days dpo so will be testing around the same time as PK and Lupine, im glad to have company this time :) Not expecting my bfp this cycle but who knows.
I think it's a boy MC, looking forward to finding out for sure! Looking forward to Lew's scan too :)
Welcome Puppycat :)
Happy Birthday Poppy!
Hope everyone else is well, sorry i ain't been around much i've just been crazy busy lately. . . hope to get a decent catch up soon. 
Oh and only 1 week 6 days i'll be going on my holiday to Tenerife :) i can't wait!!! x


----------



## caz & bob

mc team :blue: i think x x x


----------



## phoebe

puppycat said:


> Thanks for all the lovely welcomes ladies, at the in-laws atm just checking in (I know how these threads can get when you don't check in for a few hours, only 4 pages today so not too bad! lol)
> 
> I'll catch up in detail this evening when I'm home xx

How very rude of me lol, i forgot to welcome u hunny xxx
Welcome aboard Planet Ding Dong Puppycat:hi::hi::hi: 
hope u like this thread hun, i am sorry to hear about ur loss and consequent struggles, i really do hope things pick up for u. yes Tink said that i was also on antidepressants, I am on venlafaxine 75mg and so far things have been good albeit for a few ups and downs. I like u suffered a loss, and know awful that feeling is, such a burden. But i would also like to say that i am proof that it can happen again, so i will be keeping eveything crossed for a bfp in the very near future for u. U will have to speak to our resident Dr Tink for more up to date info for the validity of using A-D's whilst TTC/AL. But as far as my knowledge goes, i do know that amitriptyline is by far 1 of the safest to use whilst TTC and PG. I think that the older drugs have had far more research and clinical evidence based on them. And i think that pill belongs to the MAOI group(I think dont quote me). I think the group that needs more caution is the trycylic drugs, with regard to any birth defect. The type that i 
am on is known as SSRI, and as the tablet i am on is fairly new, ie less that 12 yrs old. The jury is still out there as far as not enough clinical evidence has been gathered yet. There is the possibilty of it crossing the placenta, but as i was on it b4 falling pg, the dose, i have been told will affect the mother rather than the unborn child. And that, as awful as it sounds the benefits to mother outweigh the child. If the mother risks being at harm/ill health, then that will ultimately affect both. Now that is what i have been told and when i was i was shocked to think the health professionals would think that way. As like u, suffering a previous loss, the child means more to me that i do to myself. So gosh i am waffling here. It is a huge grey area either ways that it is looked at. We will damn ourselves for being on these drugs........But then at the end of the day, if we need them, then that is the best for all concerned. I expect that none of this has made any sense, but if u do have serious concerns about the meds ur on, then try and find a sympathetic GP or try and get some advice from ur local Adult Mental Health Team. Anyways welcome lovely, hope life does get better for u. And remember we are all here as a team ok. Hugs xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

hey girls, just got back from costco and sainsburys with Ryan.

MC I'm still leaning :pink: I think

Lew not long til scan :happydance: then ladyb Tuesday right?!

Lupine hi honey, sorry the first house fell through but glad you have another now :hugs: good luck this cycle :dust:

Jenny good luck to you also sweety.

PK chart looking good fingers x'ed


----------



## coral11680

oh Dr.Tink I have a question :haha:

today I have been getting pains and aches in my belly quite low down and pinching in my cervix area. Also peeing more and it burns a bit. Do you think it's a bladder infection? and should I go to GP or just start drinking cranberry juice and see what happens?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sounds like the beginning of one Coral, get guzzling. Cranberry if you can, the main thing is you get lots of fluids in to flush it through. If it gets any worse see G.P tomorrow and take a sample :hugs: x

Hey Lupine, Caz, Jenny, Lew n Phoebe :wave: Lupine rant away, sounds like you have a lot on your plate at the mo! Good news you have a house to go to, it will be nice once its sorted I'm sure! x

Its the big scan week this week then?! Goody :) :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and Coral? Dr Tink says put your feet up n chillllllll :haha: anything exciting in Costco? x


----------



## coral11680

Thanks, I wish I could, I'm cooking a roast dinner and an apple crumble right now!!

Nothing much at Coscto just needed dog food milk bread and eggs as they are all cheap there! went straight in and out. Picked up the Bounty pack at sainsburys. Waiting for my coupon for free huggies pack. I saw them there but dont think i got the voucher yet, did you>? Also found a coupon for free pack huggies newborn nappies from Tesco in my maternity pack I had forgotten about. It needs to be used by the end of this month. I don't usually go Tesco apart from the express and doubt they take it there :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: thanx for the gender guesses girls...i still think my pregnancy has been thae same as connors so far,even the nub looks blue to me but i still sway towards :pink: i just cant wait to find out :haha:..


----------



## poppy666

Awww you guys are fantastic :hug: Thanks for all the birthday wishes :flower: Two partys in the same week, what more can girl ask for :happydance:

Not long home so gonna have some tea and catch up on here :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral to be honest, I need to go through all my vouchers, I haven't collected much yet and I forget what I've got! :haha: what's the bounty pack like? x

Popsy, having a good day honey? x


----------



## loveybear1

Poppy666 and Lew32, thanks so much for the babydust! I tested 12 days past IUI and it came out NEG. I am now 16 days post IUI and no period but I am not expecting my period until the (8th. if this is another 33 day cycle) I started my period on Feb. 4th. had IUI on feb. 19th. at 16 days (ovulation) and now it is another 16 days past IUI. I am keeping my fingers crossed. Last cycle I had my period 16 days past my last (1st.) IUI. So I am thinking it will happen again. The reason I think this is because I have period symptoms like mild bloatning, breast tenderness, and cramping. Not uterus cramping but more like ovary cramping. I am trying not to read into it. I won't test till a couple days after my period is due!


----------



## mothercabbage

loveybear1 said:


> Poppy666 and Lew32, thanks so much for the babydust! I tested 12 days past IUI and it came out NEG. I am now 16 days post IUI and no period but I am not expecting my period until the (8th. if this is another 33 day cycle) I started my period on Feb. 4th. had IUI on feb. 19th. at 16 days (ovulation) and now it is another 16 days past IUI. I am keeping my fingers crossed. Last cycle I had my period 16 days past my last (1st.) IUI. So I am thinking it will happen again. The reason I think this is because I have period symptoms like mild bloatning, breast tenderness, and cramping. Not uterus cramping but more like ovary cramping. I am trying not to read into it. I won't test till a couple days after my period is due!

lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for you :flower:


----------



## puppycat

CORAL - Think those free Huggies vouchers are only accepted in the bigger Tesco stores, as far as I can remember.

PHOEBE - The Sertraline is an SSRI which is why I'm worried. She didn't even consider increasing the dose of the Amitriptyline - not sure why. I'm hoping that next time I have to go I can see my normal Dr and maybe ask about CBT or something. Don't think tabs alone are enough.

MC - I don't know how to check the nub I'm afraid but had a little peek at your scan, it always amazes me how clear they are! Baby looks very comfy in there :)

LUPINE - You're still in with a chance hun, don't give up just yet :hugs:

LEW - My best friend has her scan this week too, she's going to find out the sex if poss, are you? It's very exciting, I can't wait to find out what she's having - I didn't find out with my daughter, everything we had was white or brown :haha:

JENNY P - Hope you get a BFP this cycle - what a fab holiday it would be with a bean growing in your tummy :baby: x

CHINA - Thanks :hugs:

PK2of8 - Thanks :hugs:

Hope I didn't miss anyone. :dust:

Went into Cardiff today as my DH was doing a 5k fun run for Cancer Research Wales, he dressed as a dragon (proper fancy dress outfit) :haha: he is 6' 1" so made a statement, he does like to be centre of attention! Was damn cold though!

Had Sunday lunch at the in laws then, it's nice to not have the washing up :coffee:

Quiet night in tonight, my mum has been away this wkend so if she gets home at a resonable hour I might go see her for a bit.

Hope you're all ok :flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: thanx puppycat,im sure s/he is comfy!..:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Puppycat,
I was on sertraline a few yrs back and it did not suit me 1 bit. I found it made things worse personally. I was also on Paroxetine which i found pretty much the same. And without scaremongering there has been a lot of bad press about those 2. Over the yrs i have been on a few tablets and it was only the venlafaxine that has suited tbh. I was diagnosed with chronic recurrent depression, in which has been mainly settled for a few yrs now, apart from my mmc last new yr. I do believe that meds alone dont always get to the bottom of things. And i have been seeing a pyschotherapist and cpn for a while now, and that has helped immensely. So yes do try and get some therapy of some sort. As talking things thru and getting the demons off ur chest can be the power of good xxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

LEW32 said:


> Hey Mc- I am still thinking Team Blue for you (pretty sure that's what I guessed previously).
> 
> Your nub is kinda on the fence IMHO, but still leaning towards team :blue: for you :)
> 
> Morning everyone! It is quiet here huh?
> 
> 22 hours until my ultrasound!!!!!!!!!

Hi Lew xx
Good luck for ur scan tomorrow, bet u wont sleep tonight!!! Big hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Lupes xxx
Big fat juicy hugs for hunny, sorry ur having a crappy day xxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Great advice Phoebe! :hugs: x

Puppycat, not had a lot of chance to look through my stuff for you yet but my first glances are all confirming the slight wobble I have with Sertraline. I'm gonna have a read tomorrow. x

Lovelybear, nice to see you hop on again honey, were rooting for ya! :dust: x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Phoebe.

I made friends with a patient advocate who told me about CPN's etc, I'd love one of those! HE swears by them but I have no idea how to go about any of it. Now I know more I'm a bit disappointed in my Dr who I thought was doing the best for me. Sigh.

I have told the Dr I do intend to TTC, I don't want to hold back on my family because I am taking medication, I want my daughter to have a brother or sister and preferably ASAP, does that sound selfish? I know my nan would rather me wait until i'm 'fixed' as she sees it.

Anyway, I really appreciate your knowledge, sounds like you have been through the mill a bit hun, you never truly know how you'll deal with things until you are faced with them, that's why the ATOS review was silly 'how do you cope with change?' - what kind of change? Who knows? silly.


----------



## poppy666

loveybear1 fx'd soooooooooooo tightly for you lovely :dust::dust::dust::dust:

MC looked at the thread, they were all like witches around a couldren glad it got locked... ive read so many nasty threads on here lately :growlmad:

PK Wow temp hike, tired? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm im stalking your chart with Tink over our morning :coffee: :haha:

LR ive forgot :rofl::rofl: need to read back on you pmsl cant stop laughing now :dohh:

((((((((((((( GROUP HUG TILL I KNOW WTH IM TALKING ABOUT)))))))))))))))) :haha:


----------



## phoebe

puppycat said:


> Thanks Phoebe.
> 
> I made friends with a patient advocate who told me about CPN's etc, I'd love one of those! HE swears by them but I have no idea how to go about any of it. Now I know more I'm a bit disappointed in my Dr who I thought was doing the best for me. Sigh.
> 
> I have told the Dr I do intend to TTC, I don't want to hold back on my family because I am taking medication, I want my daughter to have a brother or sister and preferably ASAP, does that sound selfish? I know my nan would rather me wait until i'm 'fixed' as she sees it.
> 
> Anyway, I really appreciate your knowledge, sounds like you have been through the mill a bit hun, you never truly know how you'll deal with things until you are faced with them, that's why the ATOS review was silly 'how do you cope with change?' - what kind of change? Who knows? silly.

Thats ok lovely, if i can help at all then please just ask hun, And ur, right life is filled with moments of not knowing how to face/deal with them until they are thrown at u. I have been thru a lot, but i also like to think that i survived it all and am here to to tell the gory tales lol.
And no ur not selfish at all in wanting to complete ur family, i mean if we all waited until we were 'fixed' then nothing would ever be achieved/accomplished. So if ur feeling personally strong enough then go for it i say:thumbup:. And having suffered a mc, ur filled with a deep void that needs to be worked on. I, Poppy and few others only know that feeling too well.
As for getting a CPN, maybe u could try Ur GP for a referral for counselling or head into ur local AMHT establishment and self refer. Do u have access to anything like that? Another good place would be is to get in touch with MIND, they are a very good charity that work alongside the AMHT xx


----------



## China girl

Happy birthday poppy!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

awww dum dum arent ya lovely! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Oooooooooooooooooooooooo CG just looked at your chart :happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> awww dum dum arent ya lovely! :hugs:

Aww shucks dum dum:blush::blush:xx


----------



## phoebe

Hello China xx
just looked at ur chart, looking good sweety, i have got everything crossed for u xxx:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks phoebe.

I have only taken this Sertraline for 2 days so still waiting on any side effects, the Amitriptyline gives me an awful dry mouth, I've noticed I have been a bit light headed too - especially after leaning over or bending down, I see stars and get a bit wobbly - worth a mention I think?

I'm not sure how I feel atm, it'd help if I was settled on one tablet I guess, I don't want to TTC if my tabs aren't safe and certainly not if my head's in the shed!


----------



## phoebe

:


loveybear1 said:


> Poppy666 and Lew32, thanks so much for the babydust! I tested 12 days past IUI and it came out NEG. I am now 16 days post IUI and no period but I am not expecting my period until the (8th. if this is another 33 day cycle) I started my period on Feb. 4th. had IUI on feb. 19th. at 16 days (ovulation) and now it is another 16 days past IUI. I am keeping my fingers crossed. Last cycle I had my period 16 days past my last (1st.) IUI. So I am thinking it will happen again. The reason I think this is because I have period symptoms like mild bloatning, breast tenderness, and cramping. Not uterus cramping but more like ovary cramping. I am trying not to read into it. I won't test till a couple days after my period is due!

FXD Loveybear:hugs::hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## phoebe

puppycat said:


> Thanks phoebe.
> 
> I have only taken this Sertraline for 2 days so still waiting on any side effects, the Amitriptyline gives me an awful dry mouth, I've noticed I have been a bit light headed too - especially after leaning over or bending down, I see stars and get a bit wobbly - worth a mention I think?
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel atm, it'd help if I was settled on one tablet I guess, I don't want to TTC if my tabs aren't safe and certainly not if my head's in the shed!

I understand hun, didnt realise it was only early days. A lot of A-D's cause a dry mouth, not exactly sure why. But its deffo worth a mention about the wobblyness and light headed feelings. I know that depression treatments are very trial and error as far as meds are concerned. But i would really insist with ur DR that u get some kind of CBT/counselling help, As i saw u have been battling for nearly a yr now. It not been helped really, by u seeing diff DRs so ur getting mixed opinions i gather. And plus GPs are not really all that skilled in this area, so I would deffo push ur worries/concerns and see if they can refer u to the professional pyschiatry side of things. Or failing that do what i said and self refer urself xx


----------



## phoebe

Right i will try and get back on later, i am just gonna have a very late tea lol. Catch u all soon. Big hugs xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

Thanks girls!!! 
Yall need to teach me how read my chart :)

Today is Corey' s birthday he turned 10 :)


----------



## poppy666

I thought someone's LO was same day as mine... aww happy birthday Corey :cake::happydance::happydance:

My sisters LO shares the same name but spely Cory x


----------



## mothercabbage

awww happy birthday corey:cake::headspin::happydance::cake:


----------



## coral11680

Happy Birthday to Corey :cake: :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Ok mild af cramps off and on are ok arnt they? all ive got is bigger :holly:s. really boated lower stomach 'i actually look 3mths pg' and a bit tired... im thinking of asking doctor for my bloods check :dohh:


Edited i feel ok now pmsl shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh poppy


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties :hugs:

just up from a Sunday afternoon nap :sleep: slept almost 3 hours i think :dohh: honestly girls i think the tiredness is just being worn out from working so much. :nope: i did have quite a temp jump this morning, but i wouldn't put any store by it. :shrug: not an unusual temp for me i don't think. and i've been tired a lot lately. i've been wondering if maybe it's low iron or something of that sort. if so, i suppose i'll find out tomorrow when we review the bloodwork with the gyno. my allergies are also off the charts right now, but that's normal for me this time of year. and for the last several months ttc, i haven't been taking my allergy meds. i normally take TWO different ones to keep it under control. both are safe whilst ttc, but i was more worried that they can cause cm to dry up, so that's why i stopped. i've been taking one of them again tho...started last week. just can't breathe, but the other i need to go back to the pharmacy to get it refilled :wacko: anyway, enough of my complaining :haha: i could very easily go back to sleep for another nap right now :sleep::haha:

puppycat, i echo what phoebe was saying...if you're not getting the results from your current AD, defo talk to your doc about it again or request a referral to your local mental health. they'll get you sorted, and i'm a big advocate of the counseling :hugs:

funny reading all the drug names that you girls are talking about...i always have to google them to see what they're called here in the US...some are the same, many are not (like the paracetamol, there, is our "Tylenol"--name brand-- or acetominophen here and the sertraline is our Zoloft, etc...)

poppy, i hope you've had a good day hun :kiss:

china :cake: happy birthday to your little man sweetie :hugs:

lupe and jenny :hugs: yep, looks like we're in the same :boat: :haha: how long is your lp usually? mine is 13 days, so af due on wed, next week, the 16th. :shrug: i haven't decided yet if i will test early or not. you know i always cave and do it anyway :wacko: but i like to pretend i have more willpower than that and can hold out until af due... pfft. who am i kidding??? :rofl:

seriously tho, i don't think i have a chance this cycle. not really sure why...just don't feel it. :shrug: and i'm not totally positive that ff has my ov date correct. i really thought it was a day later than what ff marked, but i guess we'll see by my lp. :shrug:

ok, well i'm'a stop rambling now :dohh: talk to you later sweeties. :kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Will stalk your temps to PK :haha: yes was a quiet day not much fun when you get older lol OH was at work so just me and korben really today... but had a good week anyways so i cant complain :kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

well quiet days are good too poppy :hugs: i know what you mean about not much ado about birthdays the older you get. i don't think i've really celebrated mine in years. 

anyway, ff just changed my ov date to when i thought it was. means af due on thur, 17th if that's correct. :wacko: i don't know why ff just changed it. all i did was enter cp and "fatigue" under symptoms :shrug: oh well, i guess only time will tell anyway....


----------



## poppy666

I know i had dotted lines on mine at first cos i entered creamy cm on ovulation day, then when i tried watery/stretchy it did a solid line :shrug: bit irrelevent, but a few other members have lost a day on their chart today and only know cos they put details in their phone before entering them into FF now they disappeared lol..

You'll know more about your body/cycle than FF xx


----------



## pk2of8

yeah ff was way off for my ov date last cycle and i had to do the manual override. no matter what data i changed or tried to manipulate, it wouldn't give me correct ov date, so i did it myself. :shrug: well i gotta go sweetie...i'll try to get on tomorrow and tell you how my gyn appt goes... :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Look forward to it, im off to bed soon :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

I did another test today being 14dpo and its finally getting darker 'phew' :happydance::happydance:

Hope your all well :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







my test 004.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Fantasic Poppsy! your tests are progressing just like mine did:thumbup: :hugs: You ok this morning? x

Lew, how many hours now, bout 2? very excited for you, and can't wait to see your pics! :baby:x

Coral, how's your tum this morning? anybetter? :hugs: x

China, sorry I didn't get a chance to do it yesterday, but hope Corey had a lovely birthday! :cake: x

PK sorry your shattered, you work so hard, you need to catch some extra :sleep: let us know how your app goes, thinking of you x


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies :hi:

Poppy love the tests no questioning those lines now!!!:happydance: and yes AF cramps are def normal I had them on and off for a few weeks used to scare the crap out of me some days:haha:

Tink I'm actaully feeling fine now, will drink some more cranberry juice and see how things go thank for asking :hugs:

Lew what time is your scan again>? I know you are 5 hours behind us to probably not til late afternoon here, can't wait to hear if you have :blue: or :pink: I think :pink:

Oh and tink you asked about the bounty pack. It was ok I suppose. Had a tiny pot of sudocream, a newborn pampers nappy and travel wipes, fairy laundry tablets and avent breast pads. Leaflets etc. It also had a coupon for 5 pounds off of 10 of childrenswear. I bought dh's friends little baby girl and outfit and used the coupon:thumbup::haha:


----------



## phoebe

Hi there xxx

Belated birthday wishes for Corey:cake::cake::yipee::yipee: xxxx


Love the test Poppy, thats exactly how mine went:thumbup::thumbup:xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all, im just having a :coffee: while i catch up on posts and before i have to get ready to go to MW...hope she doesnt want bloods today ,im feeling dizzy and light headed already...i may pass out :haha:
@poppy...lovin' that test!! :thumbup: an ace sight!!!:hugs:
@coral,tink,china...everyone else :wave: im off to get some clothes on!not that im sat here naked! :rofl: just need outdoor clothes on pmsl....:wave: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

hi Phoeb and MC :hi:

good luck at MW I don't think she will take blodds mine didn't at my last check-up :shrug: :rofl: sitting at the comp naked!


----------



## poppy666

MC good look at midwife's :happydance:

Coral i need to get that vision out my head now lol :haha:

Tink yep im good a bit nauseated atm but feel ok thanks :hugs:

Lewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww scan today :happydance: excited another scan piccy and are you finding out the sex? xx

Morning Phoebe :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, sorry your still feeling sickly, although if its because of the HCG, I guess its actually great news :haha: x

MC Hope your appointment goes well, unless there was anything shown on your previous blood test they shouldn't be taking bloods just yet. :haha: at you sitting naked at the comp x

Phoebe, morning honey! Spend most of the morning moaning about my back :haha: thought of you, are you still suffering? x

Coral, glad your feeling better :hugs: might have to pick up mine today, what shop was the voucher for? x


----------



## coral11680

Tink the voucher was for Sainsburys x


----------



## phoebe

Morning Tink, Coral, Poppy and Cabs xxx:kiss::hugs:
Good luck at mw Cabs hunny, hope all goes well xxx
Tink, my back's has been okish touch wood, i am coping with it. Though i cant see my feet now that bump's in the way woohoo:haha: and my balance is a bit off now. Oh the glamour of being pg eh hehehe! Has urs still been giving lots of gip? i have been feeling quite dizzy lately, so glad i am off work, as i expect i'd be spending half of my time on my butt due to lack of balance/co-ordination :haha::wacko:xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, think you made a boo boo on your chart this morning, put the temp in for this Wed coming not today, yes I'm still stalking your chart :haha: its looking fine x

Phoebe, I won't moan, but I am in a real state with my back and hips. Hopefully get some answers at physio Firday x

Thanks Coralista x


----------



## phoebe

Oh no thats awful Tink i am really sorry to hear that. I hope the physio can ease ur pain lovely xxx:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: g'morning sweeties :hugs:

can't stay and chat, just wanted to pop on for a mo. still shattered me :sleep: don't feel like i'll ever catch up on sleep. had some ridiculous weird dreams last night. :dohh: i usually dream a lot. last night i dreamt about a baby tho...not sure if it was mine tho. :shrug: in any case...it was one of those dreams that go on and on and on...seemed very long and detailed. :shrug: well, i hope everybody's appts today go well. i'll be back on later this evening to fill you all in about mine. 

poppy, the tests are a beeeee-uuuu-tiful sight sweetie :kiss:

tink, coral, pheebs, mc (and poppy too of course :winkwink:) i hope you all have a great day! :friends:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Have a productive day PK! :wave: x

Phoebe, I'll be Ok honey, thanks :hugs: x


----------



## puppycat

Morning all :)

Sat here sipping a huge mug of hot chocolate whilst reading through your posts.

Poppy - that BFP is lovely :hugs: no denying it now!!

Tink - sorry you're having trouble with your back, it's miserable when you're constantly in pain, I had SPD in my pregnancy and it was awful, you get so frustrated not being able to do things :(

phoebe - :hey: hope you're ok today

:dust: to all those in the 2ww - I'm feeling quite cheerful today, could be the sun, not sure.

Just cooking lunch here, Laura's asleep and DH in work, he'll be home soon. Loving the P&Q x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

Thanks for all the birthday wishes for Corey. He had a pretty good birthay :)

MC, good luck at your MW appointment. If your feeling dizzy, let her know, getting bloods may be a good idea...this coming from a person who hates needles.

Lew, good luck at your scan today...maybe the nurse will be nice enough to tell you the sex.

Poppy, I hope you had a wonderful birthday :)

Tink, I hope the pain can ease up for you soon :hugs:

Hiya Coral, Phoebe, PK and all the other Ding Dong ladies :hugs:

Tink got a question: Am I supposed to sit up and take me temp in the mornings and I notice my temps keep rising & no dip...I know my chances are veeeeeeeery slim this month, but trying to get a better understand of how to read my chart.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well today x x x


----------



## phoebe

Hi China, Caz, Jenny and Puppycat xx:hi::hi::hi:

China, whenever i took my temp i always did it whilst lying in bed still. I always kept my bbt in grabbing distance lol. But i didnt really do the temp thing for too long because of my job. See what Tink and co think. That is only my opinion lovely xxx


----------



## coral11680

hi ladies, puppycat, caz, china :hi:

China I think you are supposed to take it laying down but sitting up shouldn't affect it much as long as you don't get out of bed or talk or anything beforehand


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> Hi China, Caz, Jenny and Puppycat xx:hi::hi::hi:
> 
> China, whenever i took my temp i always did it whilst lying in bed still. I always kept my bbt in grabbing distance lol. But i didnt really do the temp thing for too long because of my job. See what Tink and co think. That is only my opinion lovely xxx

Thank you Phoebe..I am the same way...Its so early in the morning when I take my temp, I'm not fully awake yet so I take my temp layig down trying to get a wee bit more sleep before I have to get up and get ready for work:dohh:


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> hi ladies, puppycat, caz, china :hi:
> 
> China I think you are supposed to take it laying down but sitting up shouldn't affect it much as long as you don't get out of bed or talk or anything beforehand

Great...thanks Coral


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: afternoon all...thanx for app.well wishes, well all went fine, blood pressure 90/60....bloods from 8 week appointment came back all ok,pee was ok, dizzyness was lack of food china!! i eat and i feel better!..im gonna be huge!:haha: she said i have a cute bump! :awww: good midwife...its actually the midwife i had with connor! last time i saw her she gave me a sweep!! (thats a cervical stretch for those who arent sure)...anyway baby heartbeat still at 144bpm...all in all a routine shyte app....next app with midwife is 28 weeks! she said im an old pro so i dont need to be seen until more bloods to be taken...
i keep forgetting my sainsburys bounty pack!! should have got it today!!:dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Not many peeps get dips China, the main thing is that your temps are above the coverline. Since your temps are high and climbing, it signify's you have a good surge of progesterone going on as its that that causes your temps to rise. Everything looking really good despite the fact you feel you have little chance this month, if anything its showing a nice regulation of hormones that would sustain a pregnancy well. Oh and take your temps laying down if you can, so you don't move at all. I kept my thermometer under my pillow x

Thanks for the understanding Puppycat, although I don't like to go on about how badly it affects me it is nice that someone understands. I keep having people saying "well doesn't that happen to all pregnant women, I had a bad back myself...." thinking its just a bit of back ache.... Oh how I wish it was just a bit of backache :rofl: x


----------



## phoebe

Glad app went well Cabs xx:thumbup: That does sound like a :blue: heartbeat to me lovely xx


----------



## coral11680

big hugs :hugs: Tink I don't know what it's like but sounds horrendous! xx


----------



## coral11680

MC glad MW went well hun. :thumbup: I go back at 24 weeks guess I'm not a pro :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Hugs n snugs Tink:hugs::kiss::flower:xxx


----------



## poppy666

CG naughty girl stay lying down missy :haha: 

MC glad everything went well, im saying deffo boy :happydance:

Tink hope that pain pisses off :hugs: changed my temp to wondered why it looked strange i only missed temping yesterday lol


----------



## coral11680

Having a crap day today just feel like :cry: all the time. Long story short need my dog watched while we go away, brother said no he's allergic, Mum can't she has a little yorkie who is scared shitless of my dog. Dads garden isn't suitable blah blah blah. Anyway my dads friend lives in suffolk with lots of land and said maybe. Now I'm panicking she will go into heat while I'm away as she is due to soon but hasn't showed signs yet. I need to get her spayed asap. DH is leaving for usa 29th and recovery for spay is about 2 weeks. I want him here for that to come with me to vets etc. I called them they want 200 pounds for spay, plus she is due injections 38 pounds plus vet consultation! I will have to put it on a CC now......... sorry girls I'm just venting as I'm fed up!! x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls....
@tink....yes i agree with coral,sounds bad, but sending you :hug:
@coral...:haha:not a pro!! you had same amount of babies as me, must be just the way it works here compared to down there:shrug: glad i dont have to keep going like you do with your 1st pregnancy....always at MW with chloe..:wacko: next app is 20 week scan:happydance:


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: afternoon all...thanx for app.well wishes, well all went fine, blood pressure 90/60....bloods from 8 week appointment came back all ok,pee was ok, dizzyness was lack of food china!! i eat and i feel better!..im gonna be huge!:haha: she said i have a cute bump! :awww: good midwife...its actually the midwife i had with connor! last time i saw her she gave me a sweep!! (thats a cervical stretch for those who arent sure)...anyway baby heartbeat still at 144bpm...all in all a routine shyte app....next app with midwife is 28 weeks! she said im an old pro so i dont need to be seen until more bloods to be taken...
> i keep forgetting my sainsburys bounty pack!! should have got it today!!:dohh:

Thank you MC....I feel better now:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ouch! thats harsh for the C/card...mine gets hurt like that too occasionaly...but needs must:thumbup:...:hugs: coral...xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

China girl said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :wave: afternoon all...thanx for app.well wishes, well all went fine, blood pressure 90/60....bloods from 8 week appointment came back all ok,pee was ok, dizzyness was lack of food china!! i eat and i feel better!..im gonna be huge!:haha: she said i have a cute bump! :awww: good midwife...its actually the midwife i had with connor! last time i saw her she gave me a sweep!! (thats a cervical stretch for those who arent sure)...anyway baby heartbeat still at 144bpm...all in all a routine shyte app....next app with midwife is 28 weeks! she said im an old pro so i dont need to be seen until more bloods to be taken...
> i keep forgetting my sainsburys bounty pack!! should have got it today!!:dohh:
> 
> Thank you MC....I feel better now:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Gosh Coral thats a bloody expensive operation no wonder your down sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Not many peeps get dips China, the main thing is that your temps are above the coverline. Since your temps are high and climbing, it signify's you have a good surge of progesterone going on as its that that causes your temps to rise. Everything looking really good despite the fact you feel you have little chance this month, if anything its showing a nice regulation of hormones that would sustain a pregnancy well. Oh and take your temps laying down if you can, so you don't move at all. I kept my thermometer under my pillow x
> 
> Thanks for the understanding Puppycat, although I don't like to go on about how badly it affects me it is nice that someone understands. I keep having people saying "well doesn't that happen to all pregnant women, I had a bad back myself...." thinking its just a bit of back ache.... Oh how I wish it was just a bit of backache :rofl: x

I do take my temp laying down. The only movement I do is reaching for the thermometer and cutting the light on. Thank you for breaking it down for me :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

I know its amazing how much they charge and she isnt a large dog really 20kg. I spoke to DH and he said I can't afford it. I said well we have to do it. So now he says I can't get the stroller I wanted when we go America :growlmad: funny how it was ok to put a 3d TV and surround sound system on the CC though!


----------



## poppy666

Cheeky bugger :growlmad: Coral just get the stroller when your out there ignore him cos i do lol xx awww sweetie :hugs:


----------



## PJ32

Hi Ladies

Just a quick hello, to see how you are all doing,

Tink - Put your feet up lovelyxx

Coral - not sure which are more trouble, babies or the fury kind. 

MC - Old hand you, at least all is well.

China - your chart looks brill, FXd my dear

Poppy - your tests are wonderful, and there was you worrying about your chart xx

AFM - We are going to give this month a shot so, CD3, only 10 days til Ov day (yay for short cycles), will be home on saturday so will need to get some lovin in.

I am off to see the sights of Zurich which is great cause I am in a novotel in the industrial area, its a bit poo.

Have a great afternoon ladies :wave:


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> I know its amazing how much they charge and she isnt a large dog really 20kg. I spoke to DH and he said I can't afford it. I said well we have to do it. So now he says I can't get the stroller I wanted when we go America :growlmad: funny how it was ok to put a 3d TV and surround sound system on the CC though!

Coral, don't get me started....
I know exactly where your coming from....


----------



## poppy666

Good for you PJ strap him to the bed and dont let him out bedroom :haha::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## coral11680

enjoy the sights of Zurich PJ and :dust: for this cycle


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh Coralista! :hugs: I nearly popped in on you a little while ago, had to pop into bluebells and Tesco, then remembered the mountain of washing I have to get done and decided I would just get home and get it done. Sounds like you could have done with coffee and a rant! I hate it when men put it all on us when we have to spend money out, like its not his baby that needs a pushchair and the family dog that needs sorting out? try not to let it bother you honey, ignore him and do what you have to do :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PJ, have a good trip! x


----------



## phoebe

Big fat hugs Corally, i know exactly where u are on that sweety. Just so sorry ur really upset hun. Do what u need to do and sod him hun:hugs::kiss::hugs: xxx Men!!! dont get me started:growlmad:


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies!

Back from the ultrasound- it was so amazing to see :baby: :cloud9:

All is normal (whew) and we are on team....................................


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LEW!!!!!! tell us tell us!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: xxxxxxx


----------



## LEW32

:pink: Its a girlie! Cannot believe it, had convinced myself it was a boy. 

So excited- can't wait to start thinking about decorating the nursery and buying a little baby outfit finally!!


----------



## phoebe

Lew dont keep me in suspenders!!! Share the wealth xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Teammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm??


----------



## phoebe

LEW32 said:


> :pink: Its a girlie! Cannot believe it, had convinced myself it was a boy.
> 
> So excited- can't wait to start thinking about decorating the nursery and buying a little baby outfit finally!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
Fantastic news lovely xxxx:cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yay!!!!!!!! PINK PARTY!!!!!!!​
:flow::pink::wohoo::pink::cloud9::pink::wohoo::pink::flow:​


----------



## poppy666

Damn i said boy :haha:

Congratz on your little princess :cloud9: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Maybe I know better than I think, I did say there's more girlies than boys :haha: Although I'm sure I was leaning to a boy for you Lew. Congratulations my dear :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## LEW32

sorry just wanted to build a little bit of suspense...hehe.

How is everyone this morning?????????


----------



## LEW32

I still am in shock a bit! hehe!

I saw your new test pops- it looks nice and dark! Happy belated bday! did you do a digi yesterday?

:hi: tink, phoebe, mc, coral, china, pk, hopes, pj and everyone! Hope all is good with you! 

I do have some pics, but not sure how best to post them. How do you ladies scan them in?


----------



## poppy666

Will do digi friday :thumbup:

Your DH excited? :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Do you have a scanner? scan to your comp, then upload here using the paperclip tab on the full reply editor. If you haven't got a scanner take a photo with a digital camera of it without the flash on, then upload to comp, then here x


----------



## China girl

Congrats Lew!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:pink::pink::pink::pink::happydance::happydance::pink::happydance:
awwwwwww a girly :baby: dingdong!!! congrats LEW....xx


----------



## LEW32

Yes DH excited....I think it really hit him in the ultrasound- like wow- that's our baby!


----------



## coral11680

LEW YAY ANOTHER GIRLIE!!! :pink::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::pink::pink::pink::crib::crib::crib::crib::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

I was right!!! Again! I'm getting good at this :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

pics pics of :baby: Lew!


----------



## LEW32

Unfortunately, I don't have a way to scan them directly, so I used my phone to take a picture of them. Thats why they are kinda blurry.

Here is a profile and a 3d shot. the 3d is hard to make out, but its a picture of her little face sorta turned to the side. You can see her little fists near her face and make out her lips, chin, nose and 1 eye socket....

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20+1ultrasoundprofile.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 9









20+1ultrasound3d.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwwwww!!! that first one looks like she's blowing bubbles! :awww: x


----------



## coral11680

awww :awww: so cute it looks like she is blowing bubbles in the first pic :awww:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: Tink great minds think alike :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

aw lew love pic she blowing bubbles awwww i want a girl next xx xx


----------



## Hopes314

LEW congrats on a GIRL!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:



feel like i missed a lot, havent been on in a couple days, yikes. will probably take forever to catch up!


----------



## coral11680

hi Hopes :hi: how have you been?


----------



## mothercabbage

****************************** SKANK HAD BABY AT 34 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3LB 3OZ........she had an early labour last tuesday....baby very ill...shame for baby but at least it is out of her and getting goodness and not poisioned from drugs and drink!!!!...pray for baby ammie-marie, that she may live long and healthy life AWAY from her mother...sad but true xx


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh bless hope she gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Awww Lew pics are fab :cloud9:


----------



## Hopes314

coral11680 said:



> hi Hopes :hi: how have you been?

:hi: ive been pretty good. no new/exciting news really. how are you :)


----------



## mothercabbage

awww lew pics are amazing :cloud9: so happy for you...cant wait until i see my baby again...x


----------



## MommyV

Congrats on the little girl Lew. so precious the bubble blowing pic

Poppy what miu was your ic I've taken a couple of tests the past few days and am getting lines they seem to be getting darker but look kind of grey. I've got pics but I need to use comp upstairs to post

also praying for baby aimee-Marie that she be healthy and safe


----------



## coral11680

oh no poor little baby MC hopefully she wont be given back to her mother :(

Hopes I'm doing ok thanks. 

Now we have ladyb's scan to look forward to. Then mine Thursday I'm getting excited!:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

mommyv lets see the pics! Lets hope its the start of your bfp!


----------



## mothercabbage

pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mommyv!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MommyV

working on it now I so hope this is it


----------



## poppy666

My IC was 10miu sweetie........... now piccys :happydance:


----------



## MommyV

okay mine were the higher miu ones I'm going to attach the pics but they are really bad the flash got in the way I've done one with the contrast where I think you can see the line but can't tell if it's pink and I will attach the other ones and maybe one of you ladies can help me adjust the brightness on it


----------



## MommyV

the one test was still wet from being taken today and the other was from yesterday the newer wet one is the one on the bottom for the first 3 and on the top for the last one


----------



## poppy666

MommyV if its a pop up flash hold it down when you take piccy thats what i had to do... cant see much on these grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr x


----------



## MommyV

don't have a pop up flash it's an older digital camera

I would like to take a different test that's more sensitive but I don't know what would be good to take in the states. 

I can't take pics of the tests anymore they're all dry now oh man more waiting I don't even know how many dpo I am I have not had tests with this bad of evaps before and the line always goes away after the tests dry Idk I guess I have to wait if any of you us ladies know of a very sensitive test I can take let me know


----------



## poppy666

Come on dingers from the states we need more testsssssssssssssssssssss :haha:

I thought all my 8dpo one's were evaps :winkwink::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## coral11680

I think I may see something in the contrast one but not sure. How many dpo are you?


----------



## MommyV

It's driving me crazy poppy. I took a test when I got them and it was pretty much nothing the very faint mark that fades away when it dries but I took one or two yesterday and got a funny smudgy thing first so decided to take another that had a very faint line then took another this am which the test had marks on it and I couldn't see so took another and this line I felt was darker but it did take the lines prob 10mins or so to show up but they have dried and are still there


----------



## Hopes314

mommy v, the only thing i can suggest is a frer and even then they are only 25 miu although its suggested that people get positives with much lower miu. you can see lovely pics at peeonastick.com -- i used the ics with the blue handles, ordered off amazon, and they were really sensitive. looks like what youve got there! hopefully theyre picking up something really early :)


----------



## MommyV

I have no idea coral my cycle was very long and I've been feeling kind of down so I haven't felt up to tracking my cycle but noticed a temp rise at some point but I really am not sure I'm only sure that I have o'd because I've gotten quite a few high temps but I didn't get my normal feeling of being flushed and basically just feeling the progesterone rush into my system and I've also felt bloated and crampy for a while but figured that to mean I was completely out. Idk gotta get the kids lunch but I'll be on later and will definately now be testing daily until I get a darker line temp drop or af


----------



## MommyV

these blue handles are early pregnancy test . com and they are the 20miu I don't think I'm going to use the frer as I've heard some not so good things about them lately and I've got 10 more of these ic's so if I test every am and this is really it I should see the line get darker I might be 8dpo but I really am not sure


----------



## MommyV

Thanks for the replies ladies I guess it's just a waiting game for me now. Been at this since June the longest it has taken dh and I to conceive so I really hope this is it.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Not sure, don't think I see anything, but its so hard to tell on pics. I think if your seeing something in real life, there's a good chance something is brewing. I so hope so :hugs: keep us updated wont you? x

Coral, feeling any better honey? x

EDITED: actually I do see something, but I can't tell if it has colour or if its just the antibody strip showing when its dried. However like Pops I had what I thought were evaps before my BFP and they were barely there. x


----------



## poppy666

MommyV all i had was af cramps and bloating, my lines at first disappeared and day after could see once dried but had to wait the 10 mins as stated on instructions, fx'd this is it sweetie keep poas xx


----------



## MommyV

I will thanks Poppy. We'll see what tomorrow says.


----------



## ladybeautiful

Awwwww.... Congratulations on your little bubble girl, LEW!!! :awww: :) great pics she looks nice and comfy in there :hugs: 

haha I've been convinced it's a boy too so maybe it'll be another surprise for me tomorrow! Anyone care to make any guesses? I don't have any nubs shots from my last u/s, so you can just go on your 'feeeeeeling' :D

China - belated happy birthday to Corey! Good temps... got my FX for you girl!

MC - glad your MW appt went well and you're feeling like you got more energy. Sorry to hear about neighbor's baby, hope the little one does well and grows heartily. Also praying that she and her siblings will find healthier families/living situations and make good lives for themselves... makes my heart bleed when I think of innocent little kids suffering all because of 'parents' who can't get their lives in order! UNFAIR!!!!

MommyV - I could see the line but not sure if it's the antibody strip drying, not sure about color? Really hoping this is the start of your :bfp: hun! :hugs:

Coral - sorry to hear you're feeling in a funk... I had heard pets are expensive but whoa! that much to get your dog spayed?! :O And don't worry about the stroller Coral just go ahead and buy it... like a wise friend of ours always says, "It's an *investment*"! :winkwink:

Tink, Phoebe, PK, Caz, Puppycat, and everybody else, :hi:! 

OH and I forgot to take bump pic, but we were busy, we did ummm.... sorta :sex: yesterday after a loooooooooooooooooooooooooong time, FOUR months to be precise :blush: We'd both gotten outta touch :dohh: LOL sorry TMI... and to think I told you I was SHY! :)
Anyway our scan is tomorrow afternoon at 3, we're still unsure if we wanna find out gender, but kinda leaning towards finding out... let's see :shrug:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Oh and Hey Lupine!! Good to see you pop on... congratulations on the house coming through and that too soon! Good luck with the move.. And hope you're feeling better today from the last time you posted.... big :hugs: sweetie :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC will certainly be praying for that tiny bubba, I so hope it will work out that she is brought up by someone who will love her and be a 'proper' mother to her. Least she's not being forced to share the 'stuff' her mums consuming anymore x

LadyB, it is an investment isn't it :winkwink: Glad your ok! I am thinking girl for you, hope you find out. Will be thinking of you tomorrow, will be lovely to see your little ding dong x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey ladies :wave: not really had time to look back... but loving the scan pics :cloud9:
Lew- Congrats on your little :pink: princess! :cloud9: :happydance: :wohoo:
MC- Baby is in my prayers, i just hope woman is feeling bad for making her baby that way by drinking and smoking! :hugs:
Sorry everyone else i literally read back 3 pages and took me about 20mins this dongle is rubbish!
Only 8 days till i move house and not much longer till i get proper internet back :happydance:
Symptops 6dpo i know its too early but can't help myself :blush: I got bloated feeling and stomach ache (think i got uti/bladder infection), seriously tired (also could be down to uti/bladder infection), felt nauseous on and off all day (possibly due to pain and tiredness) CP has not come down from OV but i know thats not reliable. But think its way too early as highly doubtful i would have implanted yet and i'm not in good stead for a bfp this cycle after the whole bding cock up :dohh: but can't help myself :haha:
Will try to read back but can't promise with this stupid internet... really sorry for the selfish post recently but i need to offload but can't read the thread properly :dohh:
:hugs: for all of you! :hugs: :kiss: :hugs:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: don't worry about it Lupine, your not selfish, its hard enough keeping up with everyone on a good internet connection, and being at home most of the time (me :haha:) I'm liking the sound of your symptoms, despite the lack of PMA on here this cycle I have a feeling were gonna be having some BFP's springing up soon. I'm stalking your chart :haha: you are very consistent :) hows bubba? x


----------



## LEW32

:cloud9::cloud9:Thanks everyone- yes it does look like she is blowing bubbles in the first pic :cloud9::cloud9:

Lupine- your ov chart looks good hun! FX!

Mommyv- Its hard to say about your tests... the flash is kinda messing with the image- just keep testing. FX!

MC- praying hard for the little girl- how awful of your neighbor- I hope this little girl gets a better life than the way it has started. :hugs:

LadyB- I think yours was the one I had a hard time figuring out....I couldn't guess :pink: or :blue: definitively...I think I said :blue: for you though! 
Can't wait to hear- hope you find out!

:hi: everyone else....I can't seem to remember the rest of the posts!


----------



## coral11680

ladyb good luck for tomorrow and please find out :haha: I guess :blue: for you.

Lupine symptoms sound good I have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: just nipping on to catch up on posts...
@mommyv...i think i see a something on your test,looking forward to tomorrows!!
@ladyb think i said :blue: for you but swaying more to :pink: maybe with lews :pink: party today:shrug: ok im going with...:blue:
asfm...its bed time here im pooped! sleep well all i know im intending to!...:hug: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Night MC im just lurking :hugs:


----------



## Damita

:wave: just lurking ladies, hope you are all okay :)


----------



## Jenny Penn

Poppy loving today's tests, go girl :)
Lew congratulations on your baby princess, very cute!
Im just home from work so thought i'd quickly nip on.
PK my lp is usually 13 days long too so im expecting af on the 14th or 15th of March.
Im guessing im 5/6 dpo today, i'll prob test everyday from tomorrow lol im a POAS addict and i have no will power haha. Today i have had cramps on and off and a fair amount of creamy cm but i seem to have promising signs every month but always ends in disappointment x


----------



## poppy666

Thought i was a poas addict starting at 8dpo :haha: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties :hi: i know it's late for most of you but wanted to give a quick update and say i've been thinking of you...i was able to read most of today's posts from my phone during lunch :haha: but i didn't have time to respond before i had to go back to work :dohh:

lew...LOVE the scan piccies hun :hugs: such a precious ding dong princess you have there hun :cloud9:

mommyv, i'm not sure if i'm seeing a line or not...but my contacts been all cloudy last several days, so i don't think i'm a reliable line-looker right now :haha: keeping my fx for you tho hun that this will be it :hugs:

lupe, i know you can't wait to move! i hope it all goes smoothly! :hugs:

tink, coral, poppy, china, phoebe :kiss: i hope you all had a good day today :hugs:

mc, praying for that precious little one...that skank neighbor doesn't deserve her :growlmad:

well, my appt went fine. doc said that all my bloodwork and u/s came back normal. next cycle she wants to do the stuff on specific days i think...like day 3 for fsh and day "21" progesterone, and the post-coital test around ov. at least i think that's what i understood her to say. in the meantime, we finally got dh's script for the antibiotics filled, so he's starting those today. 30 days on that, then another month before a new SA, so 60 days to go (more or less) before we try iui it seems :sad1: i'm worried now that if dh's next sa comes back fairly normal or close to it, that they won't allow for any interventions and want us to keep trying "naturally" and God only knows how much longer that would take :cry: so even tho a good appointment, i'm starting to feel anxious about the continued extended length of time this looks like it will be taking. i will talk to doc more about that after my next cycle starts with the other testing.

dang i gotta run girls...ds and dd3 having a meltdown.......:wacko:


----------



## phoebe

Good luck with ur scan today LadyB, i'm no good with the guessing but i will hazard a stab at :pink: for u. Like Tink said, i think there will be more girls than boys. Have a great day lovely xxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Good luck with todays test MommyV xxx

glad app went well PK, i hope things will get better now, that D/h has started his A-B's xxx

Sorry to hear about that poor little girl Cabs, lets hope she will be safe and well from now on in xxx

I'm sorry girls my head has fried, and i cant recall much. O/h and i had a big row last nite and its messed my head a bit. Anyways i hope u all have a good day. At least the sun is shining. Hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...happy pancake day!!!:happydance: i actually forgot until i saw a post on FB:dohh: hope your all well i am hunky dory today,the sun is shining and im a bit energised today!!:wohoo:
@phoebe...hope your argument with DH has past and you sailing along nicely now:hugs: me n OH were the same yesterday...always at each others throats...:growlmad: he at work today so im happy :rofl:
@pk...glad test came back ok,and you got DH script, hope he has a fast recovery and you get that #5 :baby: soon!! im going to stalk your chart in a mo..:happydance:
@coral...scan in 2 sleeps...lucky girl, im soooo jelous!! i want mine on thursday!! a friend getting her gender scan today! she wants to call her baby alexia too if its :pink: so im hoping she is on team :blue: she is a family friend not a bnb friend so i cant really have the same name as her!:growlmad:anyway :hugs:
@tink...hows things today? hope your feeling ok, i see your 22 weeks today but not sure what fruit that is ,,,so , happy 22 weeks xx:hugs:
@hopes...you been very quiet lately, how you doing? sickness gone yet? i think :pink: for you!!:hugs:
@china...stalking your chart also in a mo! :hugs::dust: 
@ladyb...excited for you today!! going to stick with :blue: for you i think...:hugs:
@damita...hows things, i saw you lurking yesterday...hope your well...i think your doc was going to start some testing with you???hows that going or when does that start:flower: if i got that all wrong with my preg head,sorry and just have some :dust: :haha: well have some anyway :dust::dust::hugs:
@mommyv....tested again?? please post pics!!!:hugs:
@poppy...goooooood morning :flower: :hugs: is it official AF day today?? ha!!! itssssss notttttttt comingggggggggggg..:happydance::bfp::happydance::yipee::wohoo:
thats is my head has gone blank....everyone else, have a great day...:hugs:n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

I wish i could say it has passed Cabs, but i am feeling pretty murderous still. We have not spoken since. But at least he has fecked off to work and is out of my space. Hope he dont come tbh hun, cheeky basket...................


Anywho happy pancake day lovely, u have given my idea for breakfast now hehehe xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: men!!!!:growlmad: least he at work!!:yipee: twits!!!!:haha:


----------



## phoebe

Amen sister :happydance::happydance::haha::winkwink:xxx


----------



## phoebe

Congrats on :baby: papaya Tinks :happydance::happydance::hugs:xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: so whats your plan of action today my dum dum :flower:??...im going to attack the garden if the sun stays out!! maybe clean some windows:dohh: or maybe sit on my ass n grow sideways as well as out the way!!:haha:my bump seems to have stopped growing, i thought i was due a growth spurt?? hows your bump?? any pics to post? i cant believe how fast its going im almost 17 weeks and your almost 24!! :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Happy Pancake Day :happydance:

We had loads last week so dont think i'll be having any today. 

PK really good news that all your test came back normal :hugs: one thing out the way now for DH tests...

MC last cycle i had 16 day LP so think its tomorrow or Thurseday :shrug: has felt like a long cycle with ovulating on cd10 tho.

Phoebe :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok i know i have preg head but why at 23 weeks is phoebe's ticker a papaya, and tink a papaya today at 22 weeks??? does baby stop growing at 22-23 weeks??


----------



## mothercabbage

ah well who cares poppy..af deffo not coming for about 9 month id say :haha: :yipee::bfp::wohoo::happydance: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

:winkwink:


mothercabbage said:


> :haha: so whats your plan of action today my dum dum :flower:??...im going to attack the garden if the sun stays out!! maybe clean some windows:dohh: or maybe sit on my ass n grow sideways as well as out the way!!:haha:my bump seems to have stopped growing, i thought i was due a growth spurt?? hows your bump?? any pics to post? i cant believe how fast its going im almost 17 weeks and your almost 24!! :yipee:

My plan of action today is mostly finishing off my ruthless black sacking in bedroom:thumbup: Its amazing how much c**p accumalates over the years isnt it lol! Have got loads of paperwork that needs getting rid and stuff to be packed into the attic. But then again the taking root and growing sideways option is sounding good!!:rofl: My bump is getting bigger, feels like theres a beachball in bed with me at night:haha: I cant believe its going so quick too. ur nearly halfway now yay:yipee::yipee::awww: We will have to do some more pics soon methinks:flower:xx


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> ok i know i have preg head but why at 23 weeks is phoebe's ticker a papaya, and tink a papaya today at 22 weeks??? does baby stop growing at 22-23 weeks??

I know its the c**p fruit devils at work again. This is my 2nd wk of being a papaya?!? Que??? xx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ah well who cares poppy..af deffo not coming for about 9 month id say :haha: :yipee::bfp::wohoo::happydance: xxxxxxxxx

Thanks :hugs: im just trying to get through this week semi sane :dohh:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ah well who cares poppy..af deffo not coming for about 9 month id say :haha: :yipee::bfp::wohoo::happydance: xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thanks :hugs: im just trying to get through this week semi sane :dohh:Click to expand...

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs: Popsy xxx


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies! :hi:
Happy Pancake day!
MC did your friend know you planned on using that name before she decided she wanted it? Lets hope she has a boy or you do!

Tink congrats on 22weeks and papaya:happydance:

Poppy big :hugs: sweetie don't worry that :witch: isn't coming for a long long time!!:haha:

Phoebe, big :hugs: for you too. Men are just prats aren't they:growlmad: I'm not really talking to DH either, he wants me to cancel the dog spay:growlmad: I don't know what to do yet. He is off work today and tomorrow!! Great!

The fruit thing is weird I think after 22 weeks they only change very 2 or 3 weeks?:shrug:

I'm looking forward to my scan Thursday but to be honest have had other things on my mind. I haven't slept well the last two nights worrying about the dog and money and trip etc.


----------



## coral11680

PK glad the test came back ok. If DH SA is normal next time can't you insist you want to try IUI anyway? x


----------



## mothercabbage

@phoebe...yes ive got lots of crap to get rid of, we only moved house in August 09..so there shouldnt be alot but there is!!:wacko: maybe ill start that today too...ohhhhh nesting cant be setting in for me yet!!:shrug:
@poppy....so how many weeks preg are you now? about 4?...:happydance:
@coral...yes i want to have a girl so she cant steal MY name, i chose it for connor! but he was :blue: but i also want a boy,for my little man to have the same sex playmate, plus all of connors old clothes are in the loft!! we'd save a mint if i have :blue:...plus ive seen the most adorable pink pram...oooooooo roll on april 4th!!!(scan)


----------



## poppy666

25 days and counting pmsl LMP 12th feb x


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> @damita...hows things, i saw you lurking yesterday...hope your well...i think your doc was going to start some testing with you???hows that going or when does that start:flower: if i got that all wrong with my preg head,sorry and just have some :dust: :haha: well have some anyway :dust::dust::hugs:


Things are busy down this end, uni work is all due in the next week, so I am a busy bee, the house is being done up so that is keep me busy too. I haven't got an appointment until next week so we will see how that goes.

Thanks for the :dust: I'm just hiding not much really to say since we aren't really TTC with all my uni work going on all my effort and brain power is on uni. :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

Damita said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> @damita...hows things, i saw you lurking yesterday...hope your well...i think your doc was going to start some testing with you???hows that going or when does that start:flower: if i got that all wrong with my preg head,sorry and just have some :dust: :haha: well have some anyway :dust::dust::hugs:
> 
> 
> Things are busy down this end, uni work is all due in the next week, so I am a busy bee, the house is being done up so that is keep me busy too. I haven't got an appointment until next week so we will see how that goes.
> 
> Thanks for the :dust: I'm just hiding not much really to say since we aren't really TTC with all my uni work going on all my effort and brain power is on uni. :thumbup:Click to expand...

well keep us updated on the app next week, i keep seeing on FB that you having lots of furnature delivered!:happydance: good luck with the uni work!! :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> 25 days and counting pmsl LMP 12th feb x

:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

When does symptoms kick in? Ive only got bloated stomach n odd af cramp :wacko:


----------



## coral11680

thats the only symptoms I had Poppy! :) oh and no AF and increased CM


----------



## mothercabbage

yea i was bloated,af type cramps,tender BBs and lots of CM in those early weeks, until 6 weeks 3 days when sickness hit,along side tiredness...all gone now though!! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks :hugs: my bbs only hurt if i prod them pmsl i guess im too early yet and need to stop googling :nope:


----------



## poppy666

babyhopes2010 sent me 2 digi's through the post so will do one soon not long done an IC :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

funny how after a few kids we still have to google to check on symptoms..:wacko: mine were just tender for a while but then..WOW!! owieeeeeeeeeeeee..hurt like mad, back to tender now.so not too bad..:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: for digi, get it pissed on!! :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Thanks :hugs: my bbs only hurt if i prod them pmsl i guess im too early yet and need to stop googling :nope:

Step away from the google young lady:jo: Or mr handy will have to travel up north to botty land:haha: Honestly lovely, please leave it alone, we all know google is a demon for the most part xxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I was googling something else more than symptoms :dohh: really need to stop it x


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> I was googling something else more than symptoms :dohh: really need to stop it x

:jo::jo::jo: Now ur on strike 2!!! I'm warning ya xxxx:haha:


----------



## phoebe

Cabs i wish i never started that epic task now. The bedroom looks like fecking Beirut. Christ i didnt realise how much junk i had!!!!:wacko::dohh:xx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :yipee: for digi, get it pissed on!! :rofl:

Give me chance not long been bathroom pmsl 



phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I was googling something else more than symptoms :dohh: really need to stop it x
> 
> :jo::jo::jo: Now ur on strike 2!!! I'm warning ya xxxx:haha:Click to expand...

Yes boss im trying :haha:


----------



## phoebe

:awww::awww::awww::awww: Good Poppys xxx:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Right i am heading back into Beirut for a bit. Enjoyed me tea break, i feel i have anal glaucoma about my next 1 being soon. Catch u guys soon xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Here it is :happydance: Im surprised it came up ive been bathroom 4 times already today :haha:
 



Attached Files:







digi 001.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:happydance: that digi sure is a beautiful sight Popsy :hugs: and to get 2-3 weeks at 15dpo is very good especially since you've been to the loo a lot already this morning! Got some good HCG brewing there :loopy: x

Been out, better catch up on the posts! Got an amusing photo to share with you also :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

That made me cry :cry: :hugs: cant wait to see piccy then.... just get korben some dinner x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hugs: So pleased to share it with ya Pops, got you n bubba bean in my prayers x

Right, DH n I went shopping this morning. It was highly amusing.......I laughed my way all round Tesco :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01014.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## coral11680

:yipee: for digi pops!:happydance::happydance: yes 2-3 weeks is very good:thumbup:

Tink :rofl: about time you got a pic on one!!!:rofl: seriously though did it help?


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Tink it actually suits you lol need to get you a licence plate now :haha:

Thanks Coral :hugs: I did expect it to say 1-2wks really


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: It was fab actually, I had a great time :haha: like riding a dodgem round tesco. Yes it certainly helped, and the laugh done me good also :haha: you ok Coral? you're having a shitty few days aren't ya? :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

Poppy I guess you had a 13/14 day luteal phase this cycle either that or you got twins in here!:haha:

Tink glad you had fun it's always good to have a good laugh!
I'm ok still stressed and worried but hopefully it will all work out. Me and dh took the dog to belhus country park to burn some energy. We are talking now, Im not sure whether to cancel the spay. She is due to go into heat anytime and if she did it would be ok as it would be gone by the time I go. But if she doesn't then we have a big problem need to talk to dh and find out what we should do. X


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Here it is :happydance: Im surprised it came up ive been bathroom 4 times already today :haha:

most excellent Popsicle :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :hugs: So pleased to share it with ya Pops, got you n bubba bean in my prayers x
> 
> Right, DH n I went shopping this morning. It was highly amusing.......I laughed my way all round Tesco :rofl:

DING DONG TINK!!!! honk honk!!! Glad it helped u too xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: ace digi result..hmmmm twins?? ooooo could be a girl,apparently you have a higher hcg level with a :pink: at first!? old wives tale but...i like this one!:thumbup:
@phoebe...you back from beruit?:haha: i cba...not even gonna start my sorting today, maybe tomorrow,OH due in at 220pm...hope his face has straightened! miserable git!:haha:
@tink:rofl: i love it!!!...i may have to get one!...
asfm...my parents just been round to give connor his birthay things, only 3 days late but better than not at all!! and here's me thinking im quite big,hmmm maybe not,my mum said im small...:shrug: she has had 6 babies so maybe she could be right, im gonna google some 16week bumps.....


----------



## sleeping bubs

wow congrats Poppy 

Well short and sweet on here today got to get ready to go to hospital for Mckenzie's dietitian appointment 

Not much news my end yet  got another couple of weeks to go


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :yipee: ace digi result..hmmmm twins?? ooooo could be a girl,apparently you have a higher hcg level with a :pink: at first!? old wives tale but...i like this one!:thumbup:
> @phoebe...you back from beruit?:haha: i cba...not even gonna start my sorting today, maybe tomorrow,OH due in at 220pm...hope his face has straightened! miserable git!:haha:
> @tink:rofl: i love it!!!...i may have to get one!...
> asfm...my parents just been round to give connor his birthay things, only 3 days late but better than not at all!! and here's me thinking im quite big,hmmm maybe not,my mum said im small...:shrug: she has had 6 babies so maybe she could be right, im gonna google some 16week bumps.....

Yes back from Beirut!!! thank gawd :haha: pleased that i did something today rather than sit on my butt doing nowt. Funny how u get things done in temper isnt it? My fart-face isnt due in until 4.30, so i have a few hours peace for now. It'll be a mexican stand-off when he does get in. But i wont speak to him, i can hold a grudge like fart, so it should be fun :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: at least you got beruit sorted! thats one good thing! :happydance:
im hungry i think a mid day snack is in order...hmmmmmm


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

Hope all is well! MC- not sure if you posted a pic, but lets see the 16 week bump!

Popsy- gorgeous digi!! Now stop googling and try not to stress (I know easier said than done!)

PK- glad to hear your tests went well!

Phoebes- I missed what your OH did, but he better apologize! 

Tink- you actually look cute on that little scooter :)

Coral- I don't know what to say about doggie, but hope you work it out! FX for Thursday!

Ladyb- anxiously awaiting your scanny results and pics!

As for me, my DH is SO excited about our little girl- he went to BabiesRUs after work yesterday and came home with little girlie outfits! One said 'Daddy loves me' and the other was a cute pink dress with bloomers. 
I was in shock- I haven't even bought anything yet! LOL- it was cute though that he is that excited :)


----------



## poppy666

Well got stuff for pancakes, didnt fancy it earlier but pancakes wrapped around banana sounds yummy :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

i just attacked a cheese and broccoli quiche...3/4 gone! who ate that!!:rofl:
@lew.:awww: cute of dh...will post a pic in a bit...havent seen your bump yet i dont think, post a pic!! we havent got anything for our baby yet either just the freebies that come through the door...will start after 20 week scan!:thumbup:
@poppy...im not into bananas but im having syrup soaked pancakes after dinner!! nom nom x


----------



## poppy666

Lew thats lovely n sooooooo cute of you DH :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral :hugs: so hard to know what to do for the best isn't it? I'm not very well informed on dogs, will it cause her distress if she is in heat when your away? I'm guessing it will, would offer to have her as I do love dogs, but our two cats wouldn't like it one bit :rofl: Hope you get it sorted honey, what about ringing the RSPCA for advice? maybe there is a scheme somewhere that would do it for a lower cost? I had my cats done for free recently and all we needed to be getting was housing benefit. We only get a bit, but it still qualified us. x

Phoebe, glad you got Beruit sorted :haha: I have the same thing going on.....with my entire house!!!! must hop off now and try and do some x

Sleeping bubs, hope the app goes well! x

MC I think your bump is just right! lots of women don't even show till then anyway, anyhow a new bump pic would be good :happydance: x

Pops, I already had my pancakes, but I want more! enjoy x

Lew, good morning honey! so cute of DH getting all excited, I love them mummy/daddy suits :awww: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Criky I missed out PK. I thought I had already posted for her.....baby brain :haha:

Glad everything is good with you, I can't see how DH's sperm will improve that much for them not to be able to help you. Of course I would love for the issues to be resolved for you, but also know how frustrated you are wanting to get started and scared they wont be able to help. Glad DH has got his meds, its onwards and upwards for you now. Try not to worry :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Was thinking shouldnt i of got 1-2wks anyways, i only implanted 7 days ago or am i missing the point :wacko: no thats right then i think lol talking to myself


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well lovely here today got a line full of washing out just got back of the field with the dogs poppy loveing the 2-3 preggo woopp x x x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Pops maybe its twins if its showing it earlier :winkwink: :haha:
Pk- Glad to see results are all good :thumbup: 
Pheobe- Hope you having fun cleaning :haha:
MC- You gonna have very clean house by time bubba comes if you nesting already :haha:
Tink- Thanks :hugs:
Dexter is so cute but likes to be rocked or bounced 24/7 so he gives me arm ache cause i get nominated to do it cause i can do it longest haha good fun though. He is 9' 5 now little fatty :haha: 2 pounds in just under 4 weeks. Infacol has worked although thrush meds haven't yet and they nearly gone so will be going back to docs if it doesn't clear up soon and he pooping regular :happydance: and he is getting big now :D 

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, that's 2-3 weeks since CONCEPTION, your 15dpo so that's 2 weeks and 1 day past conception. However my 14DPO digi only said 1-2 weeks and its normal not to change until well into that next week....I have to admit, the possibility of twins popped into my head also x


----------



## phoebe

Is that LadyB i spot?!?!:winkwink::winkwink:xxx


----------



## poppy666

Oooo scan piccy time :happydance: yep Tink i went back to my other pregnancy post and it said 1-2wks :shrug: dunno not worried the higher the hcg the better 'not to high' :haha:


----------



## coral11680

thanks for the info Tink. I don't get housing benefit. I have decided to keep the appointment for tomorrow although it hurst my wallet to do so:cry: DH has agreed reluctantly.

MC I think your bump has been ok so far. You will probably get bigger when baby starts to put on weight:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

higher is for a :pink: poppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee:
come on ladyb!!!!!!!!!!!!!:pink: or :blue:


----------



## coral11680

ladyb have u have scan yet or still waiting to go>? so exciting! :yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral it wont let me click "thanx" its just not there so...thankyou...means alot for someone to say my bump ok!!:kiss::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

popsy yes 2-3 weeks since conception. I did my digi 12dpo and it said 1-2 weeks, I then did another a week or so later and it said 4+ weeks! How do you feel about twins!! :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

was popping on to see if any news yet from ladyb lol. looks like not yettt?


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> higher is for a :pink: poppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee:
> come on ladyb!!!!!!!!!!!!!:pink: or :blue:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> popsy yes 2-3 weeks since conception. I did my digi 12dpo and it said 1-2 weeks, I then did another a week or so later and it said 4+ weeks! How do you feel about twins!! :haha:

Oh thats good then :thumbup: babyhopes sent me some through the mail so im gonna pisssssssssssss away :haha:


----------



## coral11680

MC my thanks there not either your welcome hunni, :hugs:need to see another pic though :yipee: I will do one too, just at about 5 pancakes though :rofl: so take that into account! :haha:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> coral it wont let me click "thanx" its just not there so...thankyou...means alot for someone to say my bump ok!!:kiss::hugs:

U do have a cute bump Cabs, its petite like u hun:thumbup: plus it gives u the chance to grow sideways with it :flower: How was ur O/h when he got in? Mine should walking thru the door any sec now grrr xxx


----------



## phoebe

And here we go hehehehe:growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

well, my OH walked in with fish and chips so 1) my bump is doubled in size in the last hour :rofl: and 2) i love him again :rofl:
pic coming up shortly will let ladyb go first!!! hers more exciting!!!!


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

I thought ladyb's appointment was 3 her time? maybe I'm wrong:shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

trying to read back and catch up! i havent been on enough lately to know whats going on :dohh:

MC i think your bump is lovely! mine has seemed "too small" compared to how big baby is supposed to be each week i always thought lol. I googled tons of belly pics for different weeks lol, they all vary soooo much.

A few days ago I woke up and had a belly! Enough that SIL and a few friends who saw me said "LOOK!" hahah. Needless to say I gave into the maternity pants 2 days ago. Will post a pic of me in my dorky pants in a bit!

So hows pregnant poppy doing :) "2-3weeks".. oh twins would be too much fun :)


----------



## coral11680

heres my bump Chloe just took it for me
 



Attached Files:







mar 11 005.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## phoebe

I'm not sure Corally, hope she posts soon as its become a tad frosty in here:wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok im huge for 16 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! compared to corals gorgeous bump!!!!!:awww: well done chloe!


----------



## phoebe

Cute bump Coral xxx:happydance::happydance::awww::awww:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> trying to read back and catch up! i havent been on enough lately to know whats going on :dohh:
> 
> MC i think your bump is lovely! mine has seemed "too small" compared to how big baby is supposed to be each week i always thought lol. I googled tons of belly pics for different weeks lol, they all vary soooo much.
> 
> A few days ago I woke up and had a belly! Enough that SIL and a few friends who saw me said "LOOK!" hahah. Needless to say I gave into the maternity pants 2 days ago. Will post a pic of me in my dorky pants in a bit!
> 
> So hows pregnant poppy doing :) "2-3weeks".. oh twins would be too much fun :)

Busting for toilet but dont wanna miss LB :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Aww Coral your quite small, cute bump :cloud9:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: does mine look small then? I feel massive lol


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> I'm not sure Corally, hope she posts soon as its become a tad frosty in here:wacko:

You ok Phoebe? x


----------



## Hopes314

coral11680 said:


> I thought ladyb's appointment was 3 her time? maybe I'm wrong:shrug:

you might be right! but i hope not, how can we wait that long :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

thanks girls you've made me feel good! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Yes i am and will be fine, its just a continuation of last nights shenanigans. Bloody a***hole, i knew i should have ducked out for a few hrs:dohh:xxx


----------



## coral11680

hhhmmmm lady bbbbbbbbb whhheeerrrrreeeee arrrrrreeee yyouuuuuuuu? we see you lurking come on let us know is your app. later?


----------



## coral11680

awwww pheebs I feel your pain sweety :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Phoebe :hug:

LB hurry up seriously i need bathroom lol what she doing writing an essay :haha:


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> awwww pheebs I feel your pain sweety :hugs:

Thanks Corally, bloody hard isnt it. I know i am on the edge of blowing my stack big time. But thats no good for :baby: is it? Can feel myself shaking with rage now xx


----------



## Hopes314

aww coral! love the bump!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Coral- Cute bump you got there :D can we see some more bump pics while waiting for lady b? :blush:

xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

yeah its no good for :baby: think happy thoughts although I know how hard that is! I was so emotional and sad yesterday then i felt bad i was so stressed its no good for :baby: but that made me more stressed :doh:


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> yeah its no good for :baby: think happy thoughts although I know how hard that is! I was so emotional and sad yesterday then i felt bad i was so stressed its no good for :baby: but that made me more stressed :doh:

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm i hear u lovely. Catch 22 eh Was in bits all night and today, but am more concerned that i am making things bad for l/o xxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

LOLL sorry to disappoint girls, and sorry to hold you up Poppy... go pee!!! :haha:

my appt is only 3pm my time, that's 10pm your time.... am SO FRIGGIN EXCITED!!!

am on the phone with mom right now so am a little distracted, will post again in a bit.... sorry again to keep you ladies waiting :)


----------



## ladybeautiful

actually, am excited and VERY NERVOUS!!!!


----------



## phoebe

Aww bless u Ladyb thanks for letting us know. Have a great day, i'll try and get back on later. hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

ladyb I guess my preggo brain isn't totally fried I thought you said 3pm your time boooo thats a long time to wait, then you have to get home etc. We prob wont know til tomorrow!! oh well good luck sweety :hugs:

Phoebe :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

ladybeautiful said:


> LOLL sorry to disappoint girls, and sorry to hold you up Poppy... go pee!!! :haha:
> 
> my appt is only 3pm my time, that's 10pm your time.... am SO FRIGGIN EXCITED!!!
> 
> am on the phone with mom right now so am a little distracted, will post again in a bit.... sorry again to keep you ladies waiting :)

Its ok just did it in my pants waiting :haha: 

Just went couldnt wait lol so when will you be online tonight our time? x


----------



## phoebe

I'll catch u all later, have a lovely evening/afternoon and enjoy ur pancakes. Big hugs xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

ladyb ill be on to see, i think thats only 5pm for me


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I might be up still, watching some goodies on ebay that end way too late for my liking :haha: Soooooooo excited LadyB! can't wait to see them piccys x

Coral, bump is cute! not sure if its a lot bigger than last time but defo more defined. Glad you've set plans for your pooch and DH is being better about it. x

Hey lupine! Dexter has certainly got it made with you lot looking after him, jiggling n rocking him. Glad he's doing so well, you'll have to update us with piccys! x


----------



## mothercabbage

ahhhh poo!! ill be in the land of nod by 10pm!..will have to see result from your scan in the morning ladyb...but soooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
:rofl:@poppy pissing her pants!:haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: @Poppy Pissy Pants


----------



## coral11680

POPPY PEED HER PANTS :rofl:

Tink what goodies are you watching? baby stuff?


----------



## ladybeautiful

*HAPPY WOMEN'S DAY MY DEAR DING DONGS!!!!* :happydance: Do you celebrate it in the UK and US too, or is it just a big deal in India? Either way, here's to us ladies!!! :thumbup: :flower:

Yeah it'll probably be too late in the night by the time I get back home.... will try posting from my phone but I don't do well with texting while in a car... :sick: Gosh I'm so excited and nervous been having dreams about it last two nights can't wait to see how my little bubba's grown and to be reassured that s/he's doing okay!! I guess we are going to cave and find out gender after all hehehe :blush:

Right am gonna go make lunch and catch a quick nap and just calm my nerves for a bit am jumping off the walls today... :hugs: to you all and sorry for this selfish post... :blush: Lotsa loveee :kiss:


----------



## ladybeautiful

and thank you all for being so excited for me!!! :hug: :)


----------



## Hopes314

ladyb that was NOT a selfish post, it was lovely :) ive never heard of women's day but i like it :haha: hope your appointment goes well cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Hopes314

ok heres latest pic, the rope hanging down is from my camera, it was awkward to take because OH is in the background doing construction in our bathroom and wouldnt take it for me (notice all the extension cords!) Seems like hes been at it forever:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







15+5.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Wooaaaa Hopes! Where did that come from?! :shock: Very very cute bump though! :thumbup:bubba ding dong :baby: must be doing lots of growing :happydance: x

Coral, I am watching a changing bag, its costs £55 and someone's selling a new one on there. Bidding at £20 at the mo, although not sure I can hold out till 11.15 :wacko::sleep::haha: x


----------



## Hopes314

haha tink i KNOW! it seems like it popped up over night! BUT.. the other thing that popped up was.. massive blue veins EVERYWHERE. all over my chest and belly. They are kind of alarming looking, so I think I'm done showing my actual belly for a while lol.

Oh ebay bidding is too much fun! Hope you get your bag!


----------



## puppycat

Good evening ladies!

Loving the bump pics, takes me back ahhhhh

Well I have had a good day and am very cheery :D

Made pancakes for tea, they were yummy! Strawberries and chocolate buttons - lined the pan with butter OMG amazing!

Plus had a call from work this morning to say they were offering me severance and am SO FRICKIN HAPPY ABOUT IT!!!! Been off sick since last June and going through grievance ever since. Huge weight off my shoulders!

Selfish post here but there were 11 pages to catch up on :haha: xx


----------



## poppy666

LB hope you do manage to text from car cos me and Tink will be buggered if we waiting up lol.

Hopes omfg your massive compared to your last bump pic :haha: in a nice way but wow :happydance:


MC did you post your bump piccy?

I got clean pants on now pmsl x


----------



## mothercabbage

not took a bump pic yet, im onto it lol....:haha:
@hopes...looooking swell!!!!!! xx


----------



## Hopes314

maybe im eating too many slim jims :haha:

MC are you getting scary blue veins too by chance? lol. yay wheres your pic :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, tell me about it, I got a road map going on all over my boobies n bump. They are scary looking, especially with the huge great brown dinner plate nipples :rofl: oh my....

Puppycat, i'm loving your strawberry and chocolate combo, making me wish I had been more exotic with mine :haha: great news about your job, and really lovely to hear your feeling good today :happydance: x

I just set alight my wheat bag (microwavable hot pack thingy) :wacko: preggo brains here set the mic to 4 mins instead of 2 :dohh: smoked out the kitchen but saved it from the point of no return. I gotta be more careful......:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes tell me we all have 'moterways' going on :rofl: think I need to get this pasty white flesh out in the sun, not that I'm getting my bump n boobies out in general public :haha: x


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl:tink
OH said i look like an alien


----------



## mothercabbage

took pic, its a bit crappy...and its after fish n chips! look huge :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







bump 16 weeks 4 days.jpg
File size: 82.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hopes314

:hi: puppycat! i dont think i ever got to say hello to you :) strawberries sound lovely right now mmmmmmm


----------



## Hopes314

Whoo! MC you got big fast too!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:coffee::-=:munch: Waiting for MC's bump pic... :coffee::-=:munch:


----------



## mothercabbage

ill take one in morning...i think i fart all night my bump is half the size of this on a morning.....:shrug:....anymore bumps??? tink?phoebe?ladyb? come on girls dont be shy!!


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :coffee::-=:munch: Waiting for MC's bump pic... :coffee::-=:munch:

did ya miss it tink!? its back a page xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I might go get a pic later, I got to dig out some batt's for my camera! Gotta hop of n make more pancakes for kiddywigs. If I post it don't laugh, I am getting mega fat now n my arse is growing as quickly as my bump :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> took pic, its a bit crappy...and its after fish n chips! look huge :rofl:

Awww MC your still small :awww:


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl: tink you just said mega fat :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ahhhhhh gotcha MC :rofl: I am tired :haha: yes I did miss it! again I say Wooa! where did that spring from! :awww: cute ding dong bumps, looking 'swell' MC, cute and defined but certainly not little x


----------



## mothercabbage

bless ya poppy...feel like an elephant come evening time...its like i just eat all day and let nothing out!! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes mega fat is accurate :rofl: I'll show ya what I mean later :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: come on tink show us your bump! i get the feeling im growing a 10lber here!..:argh: i must wear my bump well, in real life it dont look that big! even OH said yes that pic makes me look bigger, but its a pic, it cant lie! im just a fat mess:rofl::rofl: or soon will be! :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Well I could take a pic of my 'bump' but it's just fat - no baby in my oven, just pancakes and strawberries... chocolate.... mmmmmmmmmmmmmm :haha:

:wave: Hopes :D


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: puppycat, hows things? hope your well :flower:


----------



## puppycat

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: puppycat, hows things? hope your well :flower:

I am very well thank you - watching my toddler playing with her toys :cloud9:


----------



## Hopes314

MC by evening my bump is bigger too. Its only about 2pm here right now so i guess i got an "in between" pic haha. I definitely feel smallest in the morning. However as of a couple days ago, I really dont feel "small." Gosh I hope I dont end up with a giant baby, OH was almost 11 lbs, that would be scary.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

took one on my phone for giggles :haha: 

Puppycat, how old is your LO? we will have you 'with bump' before you know it x


----------



## Hopes314

alright tink, lets see this thing :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: just a quickie on my phone, useless quality, couldn't find my cam. Mega fat......:haha:
 



Attached Files:







bump22.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

See what I mean? :rofl: you all got it coming to ya :haha: x

Oh BTW puppycat, where are you TTC wise? x


----------



## Hopes314

TINK! look at that bump! aside from your medical problems, if i had that bump id be wanting a belt and crutches too! Imagine that bump by the time baby is ready to come! whew! But it is lovely :hugs: and i cant wait to have a nice big bump too!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: I can't wait for my belt n crutches, Its heavy :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

OMFG Tink we gone wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy passed Tinky Winky stage here :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Your watching one born every min over there aren't you hopes? in the intro they do every program there's a lady reclining on her DH, and he lifts her top up and her belly pops out (right before the scarey head popping out shot :haha:) That's how I imagine this bump to look come due date :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Pops, Tinkerball not Tinkerbell now :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl: tink i believe it! Do you usually get such a giant bump with your other pregnancies? I know you showed us pics but this bump looks bigger already :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I don't remember being quite so huge, we shall see :haha: I'm sure some of it is my pelvis falling apart and everything falling out :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

wow, you are big tink but dont look fat with it...just a big bump!:happydance:...xx


----------



## caz & bob

tink love the bump hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

mc cute bump hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

hope big bump hun x x x


----------



## puppycat

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> took one on my phone for giggles :haha:
> 
> Puppycat, how old is your LO? we will have you 'with bump' before you know it x

Laura is just over 15 months and is so much fun atm! She's just had bath, bottle and bed. So sweet, she is learning to talk at an alarming rate - it's like living with an old woman at times! :cloud9:



Tinkerbellxxx said:


> See what I mean? :rofl: you all got it coming to ya :haha: x
> 
> Oh BTW puppycat, where are you TTC wise? x

TTC wise I have stopped completely, a/d tabs I'm on are not safe so I'm going to see my Dr when she's back from hols in April and get it sorted, we'll probably be looking at May/June I'd imagine by the time I wean off anf on another tab - that's if she changes them :shrug:

DH has gone to play squash so all quiet here atm, I do love a bit of P&Q.


----------



## Hopes314

well it sounds like you are waiting very patiently puppycat, im sure it will all pay off!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww such an adorable age! :awww: Yes I am agreeing with you that I am not 100% happy with the combination you are on. (still reading, i have to do it in short bursts because of my illness) I am fine with the amitriptyline however, but it may not be enough for you. Do you feel more reassured with the ami? I sympathise with the dry mouth, its horrid especially at night.... x


----------



## puppycat

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awwwww such an adorable age! :awww: Yes I am agreeing with you that I am not 100% happy with the combination you are on. (still reading, i have to do it in short bursts because of my illness) I am fine with the amitriptyline however, but it may not be enough for you. Do you feel more reassured with the ami? I sympathise with the dry mouth, its horrid especially at night.... x

I'm still not sure tbh, I've been told horrid things about the Ami - but you say you're on it and have been fine? :shrug:

I told the Dr I was TTC and she gave me the Sertraline :nope: why did she do that? :dohh:

Dry mouth :growlmad: evenings are so not fun - I drink more so I wee more lol.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I am, who has told you these things? I have 'heard' stuff myself, but the people that matter my obb consultant, midwives, and specialist regarding my health problems all were 100% happy for me to take them. They even undertook extra research for me because I 'went on strike' and quit them cold turkey, out of fear they might cause something to happen :( I'm afraid there is NOTHING you can take that has absolutely no 'potential' risk. But if you want to go by studies, mental illness in pregnancy poses a risk we can actually prove. Anyway we will talk more when I'm finished reading eh? :hugs: Sounds so clinical and harsh I'm sorry honey, its such a tough one. Looking forward to being there for you x


----------



## puppycat

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I am, who has told you these things? I have 'heard' stuff myself, but the people that matter my obb consultant, midwives, and specialist regarding my health problems all were 100% happy for me to take them. They even undertook extra research for me because I 'went on strike' and quit them cold turkey, out of fear they might cause something to happen :( I'm afraid there is NOTHING you can take that has absolutely no 'potential' risk. But if you want to go by studies, mental illness in pregnancy poses a risk we can actually prove. Anyway we will talk more when I'm finished reading eh? :hugs: Sounds so clinical and harsh I'm sorry honey, its such a tough one. Looking forward to being there for you x

My patient advocate stressed the heart issues and has been quite vocal about his dislike of it. He calls it a 'short term drug'?

I would prefer to be without drugs but it's not possible atm, my Dr said the last time I saw her that I *might* be drug free by Summer but I think she was being hopeful tbh.

Anyway now that work has sorted itself it'll help a lot, that was my 'trigger' so to speak. Hopefully can get some CBT too and see how things progress.

I am so grateful for just having someone to chat to :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I see, I'm sure he's pretty knowledgeable but make sure you get all the info you can get and make sure you are supported well by the various services available, Phoebe listed everything out didn't she? Anyhow, were here for you :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

CM dont always have to be creamy when PG does it? mine isnt


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No Pops, stop panicking my dear :hugs: why, what have you got? x


----------



## poppy666

Mine's just light clear jel with white bits in it, i need something of a night time to distract me seriously lol


----------



## puppycat

Gotta be honest Pops, even when I'm REALLY bored I don't sit and examine my cm :haha:

:lmao:

Take up knitting, lol, it's great for killing time and you'll be making a useful cardi or something for bubs :D


----------



## LEW32

Evening Ladies!

Just popping on to catch up and see if LadyB posted yet. Its 5pm, I guess her appt is now Hopes?

Here is a bumpy pic of me - taken about 2 weeks ago. Haven't taken one since...
 



Attached Files:







18w+3.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LEW32

Everyone's bumps look lovely! Mine goes in a bit at my belly button- not sure why....hmmm


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> Gotta be honest Pops, even when I'm REALLY bored I don't sit and examine my cm :haha:
> 
> :lmao:
> 
> Take up knitting, lol, it's great for killing time and you'll be making a useful cardi or something for bubs :D

LOL noticed when i went bathroom seem to have more CM now :haha: im still laughing at your comment x


----------



## Hopes314

poppy i think thats normal. or have you BD'd recently by chance? I know everytime we do, i end up with ewcm or the clearish youre describing.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm sure its fine! mines always been a bit of a mix....nnnnnnice topic Pops :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww:lew looking good! xx
poppy mine was clear(ish) then went yellowy and lots, but yes dear, do find a nicer evening hobby, maybe.....reading a book....not on pregnancy, a story book! lol...all will be fine..:hugs:
asfm...im trying to hold out for ladyb but it aint happening, i think i hear my pillow calling so im off to give it some head!!:rofl: night all sleep well..:hugs:n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Evening Ladies!
> 
> Just popping on to catch up and see if LadyB posted yet. Its 5pm, I guess her appt is now Hopes?
> 
> Here is a bumpy pic of me - taken about 2 weeks ago. Haven't taken one since...

Aww Lew you got a small cute bump too :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Evening girls,

Love the bump pics hopes, mc and tink! You all have grown since the last bump pics :awww: 

Took Chloe to a party and ryan to karate finally they are bathed and asleep, I'm tired now too. Need to take ruby for her op tomorrow morning. Will try to log on quickly before I leave to see ladyb's post and pics!

Tink good luck with the auction. X


----------



## Hopes314

lew- whoo lovely bump! time seems to be flyingggg!

poppy-dont worry, i still look at my cm because of that stupid spotting that was like MONTHS ago. we're all a bunch of worriers :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Night MC :wave:

Heh, thought you'd like that one Pops :D I was smirking typing it - think DH thinks I'm seeing someone else the way I giggle and smile on this pc :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :awww:lew looking good! xx
> poppy mine was clear(ish) then went yellowy and lots, but yes dear, do find a nicer evening hobby, maybe.....reading a book....not on pregnancy, a story book! lol...all will be fine..:hugs:
> asfm...im trying to hold out for ladyb but it aint happening, i think i hear my pillow calling so im off to give it some head!!:rofl: night all sleep well..:hugs:n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Give it some head :rofl::rofl: yeah you do that pmsl.... what time will she be on??

Night MC :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Yes knitting! I am doing that since I'm on my arse most of the day now :haha: I'm making an organic cotton blanket. Keeps me outta trouble. I dunno, mobility scooters, knitting.... :rofl:

Lew :wave: did we see this pic?! lovely neat bump, mine goes in a bit at my belly button also, only this week its poppin out 'properly' your uterus has reached just below your belly button now Lew, so it wont be long :happydance: x


----------



## coral11680

Cute bump lew!

Night mc :rofl: giving the pillow head!


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> poppy i think thats normal. or have you BD'd recently by chance? I know everytime we do, i end up with ewcm or the clearish youre describing.

Not a chance OHs snake coming near me till after 12wks lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: @ giving ur pillow head :rofl: love it MC, sleep tight! x


----------



## LEW32

LOL- yes, I may have posted this bump pic before now that you mention it...guess I really gotta update....I am in baggy stuff right now, but will take a pic in a bit.

Night Night MC!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, hope all goes well taking poochy tomorrow if I don't catch you before you go x


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> poppy i think thats normal. or have you BD'd recently by chance? I know everytime we do, i end up with ewcm or the clearish youre describing.
> 
> Not a chance OHs snake coming near me till after 12wks lol xClick to expand...

Nice :gun:


----------



## poppy666

:haha:

Coral what time is it over there? thinking when LB be back x


----------



## coral11680

Over where? In Essex it's 10.20 pm :rofl: I think it's 3.20 where ladyb is so she is having her scan now but might be a while before she gets home?


----------



## Hopes314

its 519 here for me so i think its 319 for ladyb. i hope im getting this right. hah


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Over where? In Essex it's 10.20 pm :rofl: I think it's 3.20 where ladyb is so she is having her scan now but might be a while before she gets home?

Ok i know im preggo but ive not totally lost my mind pmsl :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Night night girls too tired to stay awake now! Xx


----------



## poppy666

Night Coral :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Night :wave:


----------



## LEW32

Ladyb- holding out for ya!


----------



## poppy666

Im knackered but lurking :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

same! but gotta go cook dinner for OH and then hes gonna finish painting the nursery. will be popping on to see :)


----------



## puppycat

I don't even know what I'm waiting for but I am! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

lol waiting for LadyB, she had her 20wk+ scan and finding out the sex, but im gonna log off im tired now x

:hugs: LB cya tomorrow hope everything went well... night everyone :kiss:


----------



## ladybeautiful

missed you by 5 mins pops!!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Just got back.... doc was late and appt was kinda rushed so came away a little irritated from the experience, but anyhow am grateful for the fact that my little one is doing great... was kicking away and moving so much, and was so BIG! I didnt expect baby's head to reach almost 2 inches above my belly button already! But was adorable...:awww:

Anyway, OH and I had a bet going - he said girl I said boy.... and guess who won? 


:blue: WOOOHOOOOOO my instinct was right I'm soo thrilled have a little BOY cooking away inside!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## ladybeautiful

sheesh... kind of a downer to post when nobody else is online ...pfttt...:(


----------



## China girl

woo hoo!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::blue::blue::blue::blue::laugh2::laugh2::dance::dance::hug::hug::boat::boat::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::icecream::icecream::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::flasher::flasher::lolly::lolly::bunny::bunny::change::change::rain::rain:


----------



## ladybeautiful

LOL Thanks China :hugs: That's kinda how I feel right now ^^^^ all those emoticons :) am pretty darned excited and loopy :cloud9:


----------



## ladybeautiful

So I don't have any good scan pics to post unfortunately.... the doc did the u/s in such a hurry.. I wish she had talked us through what we were looking at in more detail n stuff but whatever.... she took a few measurements and said everything looked good :cloud9: 

We'd asked her to write down the gender n put in a sealed envelope... were planning to 'find out' over special dinner tonight and all that but OH might be working tonight so night out is unlikely...so of course I opened it as soon as we came home.... :D

Not going to tell any of our family or friends though, just gonna keep it between us... (and you ding dongs.... but OH doesn't know I'm telling you all :shhh:)


----------



## China girl

That is so awesome!!!

That's okay, just as long as you got to see baby and everything is okay. Just address with him your concerns (if you have any) on your next visit.

Your secret is safe with me:winkwink:

I'm gonna have to hope off now, I have to go address my boys on missing homework which= bad grades..

I am so happy for you and DH on your son..I'm on :cloud9: I aint even knocked up:haha:

Have a good night ladyb


----------



## ladybeautiful

Lovely bumps, ladies!!! all of you have bloomed! :haha: 

see you all later then, and Coral good luck with your vet appt tomorrow.


----------



## ladybeautiful

haha thanks China... you have two boys right I gotta take tips from you later on...
and yes hurry up and give us company :) Cheering you on!!! lotttsa :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

good luck with the boys.... give em a good lecture I say!! :jo: Goodnight :)


----------



## Hopes314

LADYB!!! congrats on baby BOY!!!:happydance::happydance::crib::awww::yipee::yipee:


and glad all is well of course:thumbup:


----------



## LEW32

Aww LadyB - sorry I missed ya!

CONGRATULATIONS on the :baby: boy!! Woohoo! I guessed right again! So far I think I have been right for everyone on here EXCEPT myself...hehe!

Celebrate!
:baby::baby::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::kiss::crib::blue::blue::blue::dance::awww::awww::headspin::yipee::smug::drunk::drunk::coolio::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::holly:

Big hugs LadyB! Have a great night!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:blue::blue::blue::blue::yipee: i was right!!!!!:wohoo::yipee::happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ok now ill read back xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

It's a :blue:!!!!!!!!​
:thumbup::baby::cloud9::blue::crib::dance::awww::yipee::headspin::friends::smug::wohoo::loopy: :wohoo::smug::friends::headspin::yipee::awww::dance::blue::crib::happydance::thumbup::cloud9::baby:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all, well i had to come on as soon as my eyes opened, the next best thing from your own 20week/gender scan is a fellow ding dongers!! congrats again ladyb on team :blue: sorry you had a rushed experience, at least you know :baby: is fine! :happydance: did you post a bump pic the other day when we nagged at you, preg head has taken over and im not sure?!:wacko:
@china...yep i agree, go lecture them boys :haha: hope your well!!:hugs:
@coral, hope vets goes ok today! xx
@lew...did you guess a gender for my :baby: i think everyone said boy, apart from coral and myself...well i change my mind every other week :rofl:
asfm...was pissing down earlier, woke me up it was hitting the window so hard...but now the sun is out, im going to throw a box of dye at these roots and have a lazy(ish) day today i think!:thumbup:...:coffee: and :munch: time


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Enjoy your lazy day MC!!!!!!!

LadyB, sorry your experience wasn't quite what you had hoped for, but fantastic news that your bubba boy is doing so well :happydance: yes where is the bump pic?! x

Coral, thinking of you n ur pooch this morning, hate taking them in for ops :cry: x

I'm pretty busy today, babysitting this morning, then off to a friends for lunch. Catch up with you all later! x


----------



## coral11680

yay :blue: I was right again!! I'm getting good at this! :yipee: Great news Ladyb glad the little :baby: is well :awww: in a rush to leave now be back soon!!! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

no offence coral but i hope your guess is wrong for me!!:blush: but i do get the feeling you may be right!...i wont be dissapointed if mine is :pink: but im deffo swaying towards wanting a :blue: bump...i suppose ill get what im given! :haha:
@tink:wave: morning..how are you today?i never realised how much pain and discomfort you were in with your illness,but i know how achey and sometimes painful i can get and im "normal"(yeah...kinda!:rofl:) :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww MC, thanks love. :hugs: I wish I wasn't but I'm getting through. Might look like a granny hobbling about but it's "because she's worth it" :rofl: you just staying same colour today? x

Right I'm outies!!! sees ya later's DD's :hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

same colour?? you mean my hair tink? if so, yes just a root touch up, im blonde,well mousy blonde/mucky blonde:haha: usually but i went darkest brown a few years back, i think after this preg i may go to the salon and be put back to normal:shrug: cba with dyes every few weeks anymore! xx


----------



## phoebe

Morning all xxx:hi::hi::hi::hi:

Very cute bumps going on Tink, Cabs, Hopes and Lew :awww::awww::awww:


----------



## poppy666

*IT'S A BOY *​
CONGRATULATIONS LB :happydance::muaha::muaha::dance::dance::boat::bike::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::drunk::juggle::football::football::wohoo::wohoo::rain::rain: Glad everything went well sweetie :hugs:

MC the rain woke me up to at a silly time this morning i actually thought my window was open...

Morning everyone :flower:

afm nothing to report im a bit queasy this morning and been bathroom twice so tummy out of sorts today, i had to put korben in the flipping bath so i could go toilet :haha: cant leave him downstairs on his own :dohh:


----------



## phoebe

LADYB!! CONGRATS ON UR BLUE BUNDLE OF LOVE XXXX

:blue::blue::blue::blue::crib::crib::crib::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:awww::awww::awww::headspin::headspin::headspin::friends::friends::friends::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;\\:D/\\:D/:loopy::loopy::loopy::yipee::yipee::blue::blue::blue::happydance::happydance::happydance::flower::flower::baby::baby:


----------



## mothercabbage

@phoebe...thanx hunni..:hugs:
@poppy...nice and sunny now!:happydance: were due snow according to my dad! where has he heard that!..ive had to put connor in the bath before, was home alone with a bad tummy and couldnt leave him alone...good job they cant talk to tell the tale to others! :haha: hope your tummy gets better xx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

pmsl glad im not the only one who has to do it :haha: if i put him on bathroom floor he tries to put his hand down toilet to play with the water 'not a good thing if your on it at the time' lol so bath it is x

Oh we better not get snow its been freezing this week ive had my heating on all day everyday :growlmad:

Morning Phoebe xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i had to do it with connor as i lived in a flat at the time where you came in the front door and then had to go up stairs to get to the living room etc, he'd just go rolling around so didnt want him going to the stairs, even though it took him a while to get places i didnt know how long id be sat on the porceline throne for...:haha:
dad said he heard about snow on daybreak this morning!:growlmad: i hate snow so i hope not!...wanna get my garden sorted and grass cut!! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

im chart stalking...that chart looks amazing china have you poas yet?? :dust::dust:


----------



## coral11680

Poppy no preg ticker yet?

China :test:

Poppy lol at having the babies in the bath while on the toilet. 

Dropped the pooch off at the vets so hopefully it will all go ok and will pck her up later on.


----------



## mothercabbage

im researching a gender chart....i need ov dates from all preg ding dongs and maybe past children....ill stalk as many charts as poss but some of you have taken off FF charts.. how bored am i..:haha:


----------



## puppycat

Hiya Ding dongs'

Just about to turn off laptop and put a wash on before taking Laura to mini movers.

Coral - Hope pooch is ok after the op, bless x

China - yup, go and POAS girl!

Pops - Hope you're not too sicky :(

phoebe - :wave:

MC - I didn't chart with Laura so I can't help there I'm afraid :(

Lady B - Congrats on blue bump - now you can go shopping for cute little dungarees :haha: bless, my best friend finds out to day too -0 can't wait to go and buy baby clothes again :yay:

TTFN x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

I am just over the moon with labyb's blue bundle of joy:thumbup: 

Coral, its better to get the pup spayed before she goes into heat. I waited to late and had to wait for pooch to finish her cycle. Gross!!!...she had to wear this contraption with a panty liner for almost 4 weeks. Its very expensive, but good luck and it will be worth it in the end:flower:

Tink, I sure do hope your feeling better today:flower:

Poppy, Phoebe, puppycat and all the otehr ding dongs hiya :hi:

asfm, I was just doing some research on putting my boys into a young marines program....becasue if I don't I am going to kill them. Ugh!!...

MC & puppycatm I have not poas yet...scared to, to be honest. I dont have any pma about this cycle.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww ladyb so glad scan went well hun! And congrats on your little boy! :happydance: :blue: :loopy: we need a bump pic!
Pops sorry u feeling crappy already but hopefully symptoms will help put mind at ease a bit!
On phone as laptop dongle doesn't want to work today :( :hugs: for all of you ladies! Longest tww ever :( CP Still high chart looks about the same went up by 0.01 :haha: still got 4days before AF due which isn't that long when saying it but feels forever :haha: PS coral- goodluck to your dog! Mine just had stitches out day before yesterday and is fine now :) 

xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

go :test: china!!! PMA girl!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxx
lupine...when will you test? xx


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

MC- I am thinking :blue: for you!!! Here is my chart if you want to take a lookie....

Poppy- where your new ticker at?

China- aww- are you gonna test soon?
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 81.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

Had phone call from the vet the op went ok so will be picking her up at 3.30.

Cabs I o 'ed nov 2nd with this baby. I don't have a clue about the others!

China I know u are scared and wont pressure you to test but chart looks good.

Lupine will you test before af due?


----------



## mothercabbage

lew it came up :blue: for you..:happydance:,it was right for both my kids too!! wonder if i have found an acurate chart!?:shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

wow, :pink: for you coral!!!:happydance:...who is next for a gender scan i want to guess without the gender actually being confirmed....


----------



## LEW32

MC- it came up BOY for me? I am Team :pink: so conflicts with your gender chart I think .... sorry!


----------



## coral11680

Lew is having a girl mc!


----------



## mothercabbage

LEW32 said:


> MC- it came up BOY for me? I am Team :pink: so conflicts with your gender chart I think .... sorry!

i think i never set your time zone for usa, thought you were uk..:dohh: what time zone are you EST? xx


----------



## LEW32

Coral- glad to hear your pup is gonna be ok!


----------



## LEW32

mothercabbage said:


> LEW32 said:
> 
> 
> MC- it came up BOY for me? I am Team :pink: so conflicts with your gender chart I think .... sorry!
> 
> i think i never set your time zone for usa, thought you were uk..:dohh: what time zone are you EST? xxClick to expand...


Yup - I am EST. Do you need any other info for me?


----------



## mothercabbage

checked with EST and mountain time, im sure your 7 hours behind us....? its 2pm here..maybe its not so accurate? ah well...


----------



## mothercabbage

LEW32 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> MC- I am thinking :blue: for you!!! Here is my chart if you want to take a lookie....
> 
> Poppy- where your new ticker at?
> 
> China- aww- are you gonna test soon?

looked at your chart again....maybe you ovd on 29th?? FF can be wrong...it comes up :pink: for then?? :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

No EST is 5 hrs behind us mc


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww:glad op went well coral...strokes for dog!! xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

its just a website where you click an Ov date and then choose time zone, comes back with a moon sign...and a gender symbol...im not sure on my actual ov day...maybe 27th maybe 28th nov..both come back :blue: i still think:pink: though:shrug: ill copy the link for the web site....
https://www.moonsigncalendar.net/moonphase.asp?Tagzahl=28&Monat=11&Jahr=2010&zeitzone=0


----------



## LEW32

hmmm... I tried it and got same results as you...I guess its possible that I OV'd on the 29th although I do think the 30th is more likely.... oh well


----------



## coral11680

I went to the site and worked out for my other two kids, I just counted back 38 weeks from there due dates and both came back right! I even used the right timezones


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon im back :flower:

Its freezing out there n bloody windy....

Coral your dog ok??

Cant remember who mentioned my ticker, but i'll get round to it just feels like a De Ja Vu and dont wanna put one on too early :dohh: sickness gone :thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

Hi poppy, yes dog op wen ok so far, picking her up in an hour!


----------



## poppy666

Co codimol (sp) is ok to take isnt it? had banging head at my friends so took some of hers....

Its that cold out there ive gained nipples i didnt know i had :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Just noticed CGs chart :happydance: you testing?


----------



## mothercabbage

china:test::test::test: come on poppy!! pressure!!.sorry china, i know your nervous but if your FF chart right for ov, and you do get :bfp: it comes up:pink:...


----------



## poppy666

Did you check my sex?

Just done ticker but think its a few days ahead FF gives me 14th Nov but other sites give me 19th Nov :shrug:

CHINA TESTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

YAY! Loving your sig Poppy!

Coral - Glad pooch is ok :)

All fed here now, Laura has a boyfriend in mini movers I think :haha: they fell over hugging and held hands on the walk home - so cute! lol


----------



## mothercabbage

yea i did poppy...20th feb is a :pink: and 21st feb is :blue: so lets hope FF is a day out!!


----------



## poppy666

:haha: yeah... i see CG :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

she been lurking all afternoon!! not talking to us though!! :haha:....its ok china we wont pressure you anymore!! ok maybe a little :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh she gone, we wont bug you now promise :winkwink:

Just changed EDD any different sure i'll find out later x


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC- Will be testing on 15/16 if AF not here :thumbup:
Coral- Will be testing day after AF is due or day its due unsure yet, prob day after cause I suppose if Im waiting that long may as well wait 1 more day :shrug: Glad op went well for your dog :)
Poppy- Nice to see you have a ticker now :thumbup:
Found a good Chinese gender chart and it says I will be having a girl if I am preg now :)

Use this first to work out things for the chart- https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/gender-calculator.php

This is the chart- https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/pregnancy-chart-gender-selection/gender-chart.html

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Im thick i dont get the Lunar age thing my mind gone pmsl x


----------



## lupinerainbow

If you use the converter thing on top link you just type in your details and then it tells you lunar month and your lunar age, then just use what it says to look at chart :thumbup: 


xxxxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

Goooood morning all! :hi:

Coral glad vet appt went well. What's your dog's name? Where are in the US are you gonna be visiting?

Poppy - :thumbup: for ticker!

China - no pressure to test :) I know the feeling :hugs: but keep your PMA up girl...

Tink - hope you had fun babysitting

Lupine - :hi: you won't be testing either, will you? :dust: :dust: Let's hope you have some great news by the time you move in to new house! :thumbup:

MC - do you just put in the conception date on the link you put up? If I put in 1/11/2010 which i think is most likely OV date it says girl but with 31/10 it says boy. 
The chart lupine sent does say boy for either of those dates though. :shrug: oh well...

oh btw MC you had me laughing for a looong time with your comment about farting all night cos your bump is smaller in the mornings... LMFAO!!!!! :rofl: I think I'm the same... good thing OH is a deep sleeper (or at least pretends to be one ;))


----------



## poppy666

Ok it gives you a list do i look for my birthday on the right? lol


----------



## ladybeautiful

Wow lupine... dexter is a month old already!!! time sure does fly!

and I will post my bump pic... soon! :-s I keep forgetting.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- No you choose month you concieved :thumbup:
LB- I know i can't believe it! :O in some ways it feels like he has always been around cause i can't imagine him not being here now, but he is growing up so fast... can't believe how quick its gone.. you will have your own 1 month old before long :thumbup:
sorry for muddled posts on dongle again and it keeps not telling me you posted and saying that my post didn't post when it has :dohh: :growlmad:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Dont shout at me i still dont know :rofl::rofl: i really am thick today

You are 41 years old in the 11th lunar month (Jan. 1 ~ Jan. 3)
You are 41 years old in the 12th lunar month (Jan. 4 ~ Feb. 2)
You are 42 years old in the 1st lunar month (Feb. 3 ~ Mar. 4)
You are 42 years old in the 2nd lunar month (Mar. 5 ~ Apr. 2) *Do i pick this one?*

You are 42 years old in the 3rd lunar month (Apr. 3 ~ May. 2)
You are 42 years old in the 4th lunar month (May. 3 ~ Jun. 1)
You are 42 years old in the 5th lunar month (Jun. 2 ~ Jun. 30)
You are 42 years old in the 6th lunar month (Jul. 1 ~ Jul. 30)
You are 42 years old in the 7th lunar month (Jul. 31 ~ Aug. 28)
You are 42 years old in the 8th lunar month (Aug. 29 ~ Sep. 26)
You are 42 years old in the 9th lunar month (Sep. 27 ~ Oct. 26)
You are 42 years old in the 10th lunar month (Oct. 27 ~ Nov. 24)
You are 42 years old in the 11th lunar month (Nov. 25 ~ Dec. 24)
You are 42 years old in the 12th lunar month (Dec. 25 ~ Dec. 31)


----------



## mothercabbage

@lupine, that chart is wrong for both my kids..:shrug: but the mon sign one i used is right...maybe im more of a moon sign person rather than a chinese gender person..:rofl:
@poppy...so when are you booking in with MW at 9 weeks? im sure you said that before:shrug:
@ladyb...i guess the site i used needs exact date of Ov..only the birth can tell you 100% ...and yes its probably windy under my duvet at night.poor OH :rofl::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

the one above isnt it, you ov in feb(21st)


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- What mc said lol
MC- I couldn&#8217;t work out how to use your link :shrug: it said something about starsign not gender? :wacko: EDIT- Yup i'm stupid just went back and redid it and it also says a girl if i'm pg now :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

OH lol Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr said girl i was looking at my DOB not conception :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> @lupine, that chart is wrong for both my kids..:shrug: but the mon sign one i used is right...maybe im more of a moon sign person rather than a chinese gender person..:rofl:
> @poppy...so when are you booking in with MW at 9 weeks? im sure you said that before:shrug:
> @ladyb...i guess the site i used needs exact date of Ov..only the birth can tell you 100% ...and yes its probably windy under my duvet at night.poor OH :rofl::haha:

When im giving birth MC safest time me thinks :haha:

Got doctors friday x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy :happydance: lets hope its right then! :happydance: Pg brain already :D :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

friday!..all will be fine! cant wait to see your bump!! i bet you gonna have a cute :pink: bump!!
did you manage to get a prediction lupine?


----------



## poppy666

Honest i just couldnt get my head around it then pmsl x


----------



## ladybeautiful

lupinerainbow said:


> LB- I know i can't believe it! :O in some ways it feels like he has always been around cause i can't imagine him not being here now, but he is growing up so fast... can't believe how quick its gone.. you will have your own 1 month old before long :thumbup:
> sorry for muddled posts on dongle again and it keeps not telling me you posted and saying that my post didn't post when it has :dohh: :growlmad:
> 
> xxxxx

Awww.... thanks.. as will you sweetie! :thumbup:

yeah I know, trying to cherish my pregnancy days now as it'll go by too fast once baby is out of me! feels rather special to be carrying around a little one inside me... enjoying it while i can!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Back! Criky, I just read back and I haven't a clue what's going on.....sorry guys, brain in melt down, didn't get much sleep again. Love to you all :hugs: :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> friday!..all will be fine! cant wait to see your bump!! i bet you gonna have a cute :pink: bump!!
> did you manage to get a prediction lupine?

Im going to say i dont want to go up to epu for scan till 7wks then i'll see consultant x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Mc- Yep I got girl prediction :thumbup: how about you?
LB- Aww bless, nice to know you cherishing it as it will be over before you know it :hugs:
Tink- :wave: :hugs:
Poppy- :hugs: do what you think will be best for you! 

xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

ahhh good desicion poppy...no scary times then!:thumbup:...cant wait to see your bubba getting comfy in there!!..will be around the time i go for my scan...in about 3 weeks ish! xx
@tink...just doing gender charts.....you ok xx


----------



## mothercabbage

lupinerainbow said:


> Mc- Yep I got girl prediction :thumbup: how about you?
> LB- Aww bless, nice to know you cherishing it as it will be over before you know it :hugs:
> Tink- :wave: :hugs:
> Poppy- :hugs: do what you think will be best for you!
> 
> xxxx

well i got +opk on 26th nov, so im thinking Ov on 27/28th nov and for both days it comes up :blue: but if i OV on +opk day it comes up :pink:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Yep it's gonna be alllll goood Poppy! I agree with the others.... opt out of scan for a little while if it makes you nervous... gosh really really hoping it's a wee girl in there... how sweet :cloud9:

thanks lupes :hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

MC did you say your scan's on april 7th? can't see your countdown on ticker anymore...
my next doc visit is april 7th...


----------



## China girl

I love you ladies!!!

MC & Poppy you crack me up....you cought me...:haha:

I'm 10dpo..is that too early?? I will stop tonight and get a FRER. I can get coupons and they the only ones I use. I will test in the morning....

You guys have my hopes up just a smidge...temps are rising...but I just have a fear that they will drop below coverline....ugh!!! this is why I have no pma...:haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC- Did you not get crosshairs on FF? :hugs: and your gender scan (if its april 7th) is day before my birthday :thumbup:
OOOO I got a symptom I got a sore left boob, only left one though its achey but could be from keep poking them :blush: :haha:


xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: :test: in morning !!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: china!!!!!!!! xxx
@ladyb no its the 4th april, i had to remove that ticker it drove me nuts i kept clicking it!! :haha: 26 sleeps to go!! :rofl::rofl:
@phoebe...missed you today...hmmmm where is dum dum! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

never charted lupine.....so no crosshairs...scan is on 4th xx


----------



## mothercabbage

meant to say i had a tender left BB for a few days before they both went tender too!! hmmm....SYMPTOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: have you no cheapies to do now? lol


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC- Aww cant wait to find out what you are having! Im thinking boy, shame you never temped really but ahh well you will know in 26 sleeps :haha:

xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: go poppy!!!


----------



## poppy666

:haha: MC the ringleader :blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Pops, MC, LadyB, Lupine! :wave:


----------



## mothercabbage

ha!!! china can plainly see it is all your doing poppy, poor china! 
:haha: ok i admit...i am going to burst if china dont dont poas soon!!! :test: xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

AAAHHH laptop cannot keep up with posts :dohh: so keep your eye out for edits on my posts :dohh:
MC :happydance: :wohoo: I love my sore bb :happydance: :loopy: :blush:

:blush: oops was bullying china.... :haha:
CHINA- TEST TEST TEST :dust: :dust:
xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: tink xxxxx how r u...xx


----------



## mothercabbage

lupine i hadnt even started nagging you, but seems like 8dpo could result in a faint bfp so yes TEST:thumbup::haha:


----------



## ladybeautiful

:hi: tink! Feeling a little bit better now?


----------



## mothercabbage

lupine...:test::test::test::test::test::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## China girl

Poppy, I have no cheapies my dear...LOL

I have to go shopping with my mother tonight for a baby shower gift for my niece. While I'm out I will stop and get a test if I don't forget.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I need to see more bfp's get peeing peeps :haha: x

Thanks for asking LadyB, but unfortunately no.....It is only gonna get worse really. Least I get to laze about eh? :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China, you gotta test, that chart looks amazing! :hugs: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

I know my bad :blush:
and i can't :cry: if i had money i would buy loads of IC's and test all my cycle but have to rely on OH for money while i'm in college and he won't get them cause he says i wastes them by testing too early (before AF arrives) ... :dohh:
Tink- Sorry you feel so rough hun, my aunt has Lupus and my OH has scoliosis so i see them both suffering must be so much worth with both & being preg on top, really feel for you :hugs:
This thread is on a high since poppys bfp! I like it :happydance:

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yes cos poppy needs some more in 1st Tri with meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :happydance:

LR & CG :test::test::test::test::test::test: :haha:

Hiya Tink :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its been such a great week here hasn't it? Pops BFP, and all the scans :happydance: were on a roll now! x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Might test early if temps start rising, but all the time they being boring i'm not gonna :dohh: hope this is my cycle but looking at preg charts i'm feeling even more out now :cry:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Its been such a great week here hasn't it? Pops BFP, and all the scans :happydance: were on a roll now! x

Yep for deffo lets hope more bfp's roll in now :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nothing wrong with those temps, nice and consistent Lupine :hugs:


----------



## China girl

And I thought Soy was evil. :haha:

Question: I take my temps laying down every morning. Its cold where I live,
so of course I'm snuggled up in blankets. Now with that being said, would that effect my temps? I just want to make sure this is normal. 

First time on Soy and charting= a hmm.... miracle:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

My house cold cos i dont leave heating on all night n i too snuggle under duvet so id say no wouldnt make a difference :shrug: TINK?


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls, 

I agree poppy needs some first tri bump buddies so come on ladies :test::haha:

Mc I was the same obsessing over gender looking at all kinds of charts and nubs before my gender scan! Glad your scan is 4th April. I leave for America n he 6th and want be by the comp waiting:haha: what time is it?

I have my scan tomorrow!:happydance: 11.45 I think. I hope my ruby (dog) is ok while I'm gone. I feel so bad for her right now she looks so pitiful. She ins passed out :awww:

I had parents evening earlier and glad to hear kids are doing well so that made me happy.

Poppy love the ticker:happydance: good idea about no scans til 7 weeks.

Tink hope u ok :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh poor Ruby :hugs: couple of days then be running around the house lol, great to hear kids doing well :thumbup: i use to ask if they were talking about the same kids when i use to go :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China, if your comfortable and not hot yourself shouldn't make any difference to temps. Plus I assumed you were doing the same before O in the way of snuggling and laying down to take temps? So the pattern will be the same, even if its slightly higher all cycle through cause of all the blanket snuggling, you get me hun? x

Coral, glad your doggy is ok, poor lil lass. Bet she feels sorry for herself! Great news with parents evening, its makes ya proud doesn't it? very excited for your scan, you gonna do what I did and play dumb about the gender? x


----------



## poppy666

I just want CG to test looks like a dip at 6dpo then they shoot up again, better looking than my chart sweetie :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww CG I hope you get your miracle soy baby! :hugs:
Tink- Thanks :hugs: would just prefer to see them rising, I want CGs chart :haha:
Coral- My Jessie was knocked out and sulking the first day and was fine again by morning, she slept most of recovery and obv she has complications but had a different bitch spayed and she was fine, its a pretty routine op. She will prob sleep through tomorrow still wearing off the anaesthetic so I wouldnt worry about leaving her for a while :hugs:
Poppy- Can you post a link to your chart please hun, Im stalking everyone on bnbs charts this evening :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Here's piccy x


----------



## poppy666

Grrr couldnt get link they upgraded it so screenshot it x
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 121 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Piccy of what? ......


----------



## lupinerainbow

Can't see it hun :wacko:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Post under it?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I got your chart link on my stalk list Pops :haha: would you rather I stopped now? x


----------



## poppy666

lol im still putting temps on Tink stalk away, but does it look a bit low?


----------



## lupinerainbow

Can't see it hun :wacko:

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Now? :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 121 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No Pops, looks fine to me, honestly. Its always lovely to see temps rising, but stable like yours is good too x


----------



## mothercabbage

your chart looks good poppy(well you did get bfp) but china's looks ace!! id have been poas from 8dpo if that was mine!:haha:
coral....scan at 1020am....will be coming straight home after, but its at selby hospital...its run by grannys so expect a delay pmsl! xx


----------



## coral11680

Poppy I can see your charts, they look fine my dear :hugs:

Lupine yeah I know she will be fine, I used to be a vet tech so you think I would chill a bit but when they are yours it's different! lol

Tink it's so funny isn't it normally if I hadn't found out the sex already I would be counting the minutes down like cabbage but with the dog and stuff have forgot about my scan. Now she is home I can relax and look forward to tomorrow now! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

I really want CG to poas now lol x


----------



## coral11680

lol mc ok so maybe you might be home by 12/1pm?


----------



## lupinerainbow

Can see it now, sorry my dongle is about 10mins delayed on the posts :dohh:
Poppy- Except from your obv implantation dip yours is similar to mine (in regards to hovering around 36.6 at this point so maybe I should stop stressing and wait, only thing Im worried about is cause I didnt ov till CD 19 and then I only have 12 day LP so I think uterus lining will be too old by the time I implant so it wont be able to happen? 

xxxxxx


----------



## China girl

Poppy, I had two dips 6 & 9...right???

Oh, I am so gonna test....FX and :dust::dust::dust:

Okay...calm down...deep breaths....

Sending hugs to Ruby:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

:dohh: just looked at my appointment it's for 10.35am for some reason I thought it was 11.35. Just phoned my mum and told here to get here sooner lol


----------



## mothercabbage

testing now china????
yes :hugs: to ruby coral awww...


----------



## poppy666

Well my last pregnancy i ov'd cd18 and LP of 10 and got bfp :shrug:


----------



## China girl

I wish I could Cabs, but I am at work and I have no tests until tonight


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: thats lost an hour of waiting coral!! xx


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Poppy, I had two dips 6 & 9...right???
> 
> Oh, I am so gonna test....FX and :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Okay...calm down...deep breaths....
> 
> Sending hugs to Ruby:hugs:

With that chart id be gobsmacked if your not PG :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

China girl said:


> I wish I could Cabs, but I am at work and I have no tests until tonight

what time is tonight?? your 5 hours behind uk?? so will there be a result on here in morning over here? xxx


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> I wish I could Cabs, but I am at work and I have no tests until tonight

Piss on some Bleach and tell us if it bubbles :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- I love you right now :D :hugs: :blush: :rofl: So glad I got you ladies or I would actually be crazy by now! :hugs:
CG- :happydance: Goodluck hun! You have to get a bfp with that chart :thumbup: Hate the time difference at times like this! :dohh:
Coral- Goodluck with scan! :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> :yipee: thats lost an hour of waiting coral!! xx

:rofl:

yes china your chart looks very good, I really hope this is it for you sweetie!:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I don't see why it can't happen Lupine, anyhow you don't need a dip as such, but you may see temps rise again after implantation. You can see that on Pops after the dip, its raises from an average of 36.6 - 36.7. x


----------



## poppy666

Im just giggling to myself cos im not the only one stressing tonight about charts :rofl:


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could Cabs, but I am at work and I have no tests until tonight
> 
> what time is tonight?? your 5 hours behind uk?? so will there be a result on here in morning over here? xxxClick to expand...

Well closer to the afternoon. I get up at 5:15 am so that would be what 11:15 am your time...I will deff post a pic tomorrow midday...good or bad


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could Cabs, but I am at work and I have no tests until tonight
> 
> Piss on some Bleach and tell us if it bubbles :haha:Click to expand...

Your a nut Poppy...."thinking, do I have some bleach??":haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, I wont pop you in my diary, I'm sure you will 'mention' it on here when the time comes :rofl: ooooooooooh hurry up scan! x

Coral, bout the same time mine was then! I was the same as you, excited but not with the same urgency of my gender scan. x


----------



## China girl

lupinerainbow said:


> Poppy- I love you right now :D :hugs: :blush: :rofl: So glad I got you ladies or I would actually be crazy by now! :hugs:
> CG- :happydance: Goodluck hun! You have to get a bfp with that chart :thumbup: Hate the time difference at times like this! :dohh:
> Coral- Goodluck with scan! :hugs:
> 
> xxxxx

Thanks lupe:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lupinerainbow

:haha: Sorry for stressing :blush:
Thanks tink :hugs: 


xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:dust: on your test China! :hugs: I soooooooooooooooo hope this is it for you x


----------



## coral11680

yes pee on bleach!! :rofl:

oh and Tink yes think I will play dumb about the gender :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok just for you tink i wont mention scan again, lets see who remembers!..:haha:
cant wait for tomorrow now, china testing, and coral scan pics!! :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Oh MC dont be doing that i'll forget lol


----------



## coral11680

:yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Oh MC dont be doing that i'll forget lol

ill PM ya :winkwink:


----------



## Hopes314

china have you not tested yet!? ill have to read back further but i looked at your chart and wowwwww :)


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes you an avacado tomorrow! :awww:


----------



## Hopes314

I picked up my medical records from "old" doctor today so that I can hand deliver them to "new" doctor on monday at first appointment. It irritated me that I read through them and saw all kinds of notes that the drs never informed me of! First of all I've been measuring big and there are notes all over my chart about it but nobody is telling me? Apparently at my appointment last week when I was 14+4 weeks I measured 18 weeks. Why would they not tell me this stuff!? Doctors irritate me. And I guess it explains why I look like such a cow all of a sudden huh.


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> hopes you an avacado tomorrow! :awww:

whoo yes i am mc! what is that thing that you will be on friday... an onion?? :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

didnt think they measured you until week 28....


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> didnt think they measured you until week 28....

They've been taking out the tape measure since week 11 (but they said they werent sure they could measure but were going to try.. and sure enough they could find it or whatever.) and since then have measured at my other 2 appointments but never said anything to me. Dont they take out the tape measure for you guys? everything is so different


----------



## poppy666

Can you take co codamol? thats all ive got here and my heads banging, sick of getting headaches


----------



## Hopes314

poppyyy you got a tickerrrr :)


----------



## poppy666

Did debate doing one but what will be will be x


----------



## Hopes314

I agree poppy :) Relax and enjoy it :) (although i know that i have yet to relax, so im a silly person to give that advice!)


----------



## ladybeautiful

hopes... they have never measured me so far. you mean the tape measure from pubic bone to top of uterus? yeah they've never done that. 
or did they put you at 18 wks based on baby's size? I asked baby's length yesterday and she said can't calculate it cos baby's all curled up. but she did say baby's 14 ounces.


----------



## ladybeautiful

China - will be keep an eye out for your test results!! :thumbup: yippee lots of excitement in the air!


----------



## Hopes314

ladybeautiful said:


> hopes... they have never measured me so far. you mean the tape measure from pubic bone to top of uterus? yeah they've never done that.
> or did they put you at 18 wks based on baby's size? I asked baby's length yesterday and she said can't calculate it cos baby's all curled up. but she did say baby's 14 ounces.

yeah tape measure from pubic bone to top of uterus.. fundal height i guess its called. I guess it depends on the doctor! Although maybe its not always done early because it can vary alot? If they thought it was odd they would have told me right? Except there were stars drawn all over the notes about measurements. I feel disappointed they decided not to share information with me in general, although I'm sure none of it is any big deal. Still, who wouldn't want to know little facts about your body and your baby!? Glad I'm switching doctors!


----------



## ladybeautiful

that is weird... I'd be disappointed too... :-s
maybe they didn't want to scare you but yeah I'd still like the information thank you!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> ok just for you tink i wont mention scan again, lets see who remembers!..:haha:
> cant wait for tomorrow now, china testing, and coral scan pics!! :yipee:

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Don't do that, I like the build up, the excitement, the countdown! :happydance: you took me all wrong, and now I really do have to put it in my diary :rofl: Don't shut up about it, or anything else about your pregnancy ya twit :thumbup: x

Mmmmmmmm I just had more pancakes :munch:


----------



## Hopes314

mmmmmm pancakesssss. wait.. are our pancakes the same as yours? You guys seem to eat a lot of pancakes for dinner rather than as a breakfast food? Although I'd love to eat them right now and its 4pm :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, you can take co-codamol, but only if you REALLY need it. I take high strength co-codamol 2x a day and they keep assuring me that's absolutely fine so x

Hopes, I'm pretty sure measurements are of little value until much later on, they can vary so much. Hmmm I'm gonna do me some reading, but I wouldn't be alarmed honey x


----------



## poppy666

I sent OH to shop for some Anadin didnt know if to take cos some say yes and others say no on google lol...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, your miles better taking co-codamol than asprin or ibuprofen in the first tri x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, our pancakes are a lot like yours. They aren't as popular over here as a breakfast meal. We tend to have them as a desert and we tend to make them with plain flour and very thinly like a fritter. But yes....nearly the same sort of thing :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Arghhh stuffed up then cos i took 2 Anadin :dohh: will leave well alone from now on x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

One dose won't hurt hun, be fine. Just for future reference x


----------



## Hopes314

friend just lost her baby today, she was a little over 12 weeks and found out at drs appointment today. very sad.


----------



## poppy666

Sorry to hear that Hopes bless her :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:cry: so unfair.........


----------



## poppy666

CG you been out shopping yet? lol im going bed in a mo x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hopes, so sorry for your friend :(


----------



## Regalpeas

OMG POPPY!!!!!


:happydance::bfp::af::yellow::bodyb::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::flasher::rain:\\:D/=D&gt;:holly:

Need I say more?!!!


Of course! Congrats are in order! SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU LADY!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> CG you been out shopping yet? lol im going bed in a mo x

I am about to head back out to the store and pick me up some.....


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ding Dongs! Just stopping by as it seems that's all I can do these days with my schedule.:growlmad:

:dust: to China

\\:D/ Coral can't wait to see pics

Hopes I'm really sorry about your friend. :(

PK,Tink, MC, Lupine, Babydream and all other Ding Dongs hope all is well :flower:

AFM, started trying again this cycle. I began charting by paper. That didn't work out great. I'm going on FF. My temps are all over the place. Also used opks for the first time. The most I've gotten thus far is a faint line. I think I OV today or tomorrow. Wish me the best. :)


----------



## ladybeautiful

China....?


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies,

I'm off for my scan soon :yipee: I had a dream I wokre up at 1pm and missed my appointment! I was so mad! :rofl:

Hopes sorry to hear abour your friend :( 
Our pancakes are the same as crepes. We usually eat them with lemon juice and sugar. Some people like to eat with golden syrup and other things also. 

China look forward to your tests results!


----------



## ladybeautiful

Coral good luck for scan!!! Bring back pics of little girlie! :)


----------



## coral11680

Thanks lady :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:yipee:Its Corals scannnnnnnnnn day, Its Corals scaannnnnnnnn day!:yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all, hope your scan goes ok coral and im looking forward to pics:yipee:,
@ hopes my MW told me they dont measure from pelvic bone to top of uterus(hight of fundus) until 3rd tri as measurements can be off, a case of some people pop at different times.... at about 20 weeks your uterus should be level with your belly button. If your less than 20 weeks, it'll be under your belly button, but from 20 weeks,it should be above. so for say 25 weeks it should measure 25cm,26 weeks 26 cm..etc...i wouldnt worry yet...my belly measured perfect every week with connor and he popped out 9lber,chloe measured perfect and popped out 7lber, its just a rough guide i think..:wacko: anyway, sorry for your friends loss:cry: so sad..:hugs: to her:
asfm...connor had a bad night, all bunged up with cold...he went to bed fine!!:growlmad: he kept me up half the night crying...tired and grumpy today....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hugs: for your sleep deprived night MC, hopefully Connor will let you get a nap in later! I worried I had upset you last night, hope I didn't honey. I didn't mean what I said about you scan how it came out, I love getting excited with you all. I did leave you a message last night but don't know if you caught it this morning x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning tink, no i never got a message?? a PM? its ok dont worry, you know me ill still keep counting the weeks days hours and minuites to my scan and keep doing everyones head in :rofl: thats what this thread is for right?...i just hope after all the waiting my :baby: isnt shy, my friend paid for a private scan the other day and they couldnt see the gender, so she has to go back at the week end, seems a waste of money so close to her free scan? :wacko: anyway connor all snotty today so you know im going to be full of it soon too, thats all i need!!cant moan actually been feeling great for a week or so now:happydance:all about to change!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

What a GREAT day today is gonna be :happydance: Coral's scan CG :test::test::dust::dust::dust: woohooooo excited :haha:

MC ((( big hugs))) for you and Connor, think Connor and Korben take turns cos he's had a runny snotty nose for 3 days now and more blocked up at night time, had to buy some drops to put on his PJs.. hope you get some sleep tonight :kiss:

Coral good luck at scan lovely :hugs:

CGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG say no more poas lol

RP aww thanks for bfp party :hugs: 

Morning Tink how you feeling today sweetie?

afm hot flushes and a bit nauseated atm but its not bad, plus im 16dpo today i think :yipee::yipee::yipee: EDITED pmsl no im 17dpo today lol

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok just for you tink i wont mention scan again, lets see who remembers!..:haha:
> cant wait for tomorrow now, china testing, and coral scan pics!! :yipee:
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Don't do that, I like the build up, the excitement, the countdown! :happydance: you took me all wrong, and now I really do have to put it in my diary :rofl: Don't shut up about it, or anything else about your pregnancy ya twit :thumbup: x
> 
> Mmmmmmmm I just had more pancakes :munch:Click to expand...

:hugs: always miss last post of the page:shrug: xx
p.s 25 sleeps,600 hours!!36012 minuites or 2160712 seconds to go until my scannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :yipee: :haha:..:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy...im stalking alllllllllll day for scans and tests, maybe we could talk lupine into poas today too, she 9dpo......wakey wakey china!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what time is it there? 4am?? thats late enough!! wake up!!poas :test: china!!


----------



## mothercabbage

and thanx, hope i get some sleep too!! :sleep: **yawns** xx


----------



## coral11680

hey girls! thanks for the excitement for me and good luck wishes :hugs: I love you guys!!!:yipee:

MC sorry you had a riugh night hope you get to rest up later :hugs:

Tink how are you today hunni? :hugs:

Poppy, :yipee: for 17dpo!!!

China wake up and poas!!!!!


Just have my :coffee: and toast and waiting for my Mum to get here.

Ruby is a bit perkier today but not herself poor thing, oh well she will be ok in a few days.


----------



## poppy666

pmsl not counting down are you :haha: just wiped korbens nose think its change in weather its gone colder lately so colds be out in force x


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> ok just for you tink i wont mention scan again, lets see who remembers!..:haha:
> cant wait for tomorrow now, china testing, and coral scan pics!! :yipee:
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Don't do that, I like the build up, the excitement, the countdown! :happydance: you took me all wrong, and now I really do have to put it in my diary :rofl: Don't shut up about it, or anything else about your pregnancy ya twit :thumbup: x
> 
> Mmmmmmmm I just had more pancakes :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: always miss last post of the page:shrug: xx
> p.s 25 sleeps,600 hours!!36012 minuites or 2160712 seconds to go until my scannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :yipee: :haha:..:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: you nutter!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, temps gone up a tad today I see? :happydance: another day crossed off the first tri, I'm praying it whizzes by without a hitch! I'm coping ok Pops, thanks :hugs: x

MC, that's exactly what this thread is for, and it doesn't drive anyone mad :haha: I was unable to think of ANYTHING or get on with ANYTHING the week before my gender scan, I was relating to you and giggling about it with you but it came out all wrong :dohh: I have a list of people chart links and appointments on my desktop :haha: :coffee: love a good ol stalk :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Have a great scan Coralista! Be lurking about for ya when you get back :loopy: x


----------



## poppy666

Tink i can just imagine you every morning with a :coffee: getting all excited if there is quite a few appointments that particular day and a chart looking promising awating test :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: I have to keep busy somehow Pops, love my little virtual fertility/maternity ward round :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

I can even imagine you on here inbetween contractions letting us know how far apart they are etc pmsl ahhh no its good to know we're all getting watched and looked after, your an amazing lady :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: tink the stalker...love it, i stalk a few ttcers charts :haha:but i get the feeling next month there will be a couple less to stalk :thumbup:...windy city here, march winds have hit!! hope my fence dont up root!! :wacko:...what time will coral be back? cant wait to see pics!!:yipee: 
hope Korben n connors cold feck off!!! dont like poorly babies, although connor is full of it today, just a bit of a moan now and again, inbetween mad sessons of wrecking the house.....


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy you just made me think...do hospitals have wifi....will i be able to take my laptop to hospital when i have baby? i cant get through a few hours with out it :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> I can even imagine you on here inbetween contractions letting us know how far apart they are etc pmsl ahhh no its good to know we're all getting watched and looked after, your an amazing lady :hugs:

:haha: too right, I'll be giving ya all a running report :haha: I like to look after you all, you look after meeeee :blush: :hugs: :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy you just made me think...do hospitals have wifi....will i be able to take my laptop to hospital when i have baby? i cant get through a few hours with out it :haha:

Gage took his in and used a broadband dongle :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooooh seen the name of a group on here and have a new motto of the day for our TTCers: "Think positive, be positive, pee positive!!!!!!!!" :dust: :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

:haha: thats a good one Tink x


----------



## poppy666

Right off to Asda before CG comes on think she said about 11.30 our time? ive so got everything crossed for her :happydance:

Coral catch you when your back from scan xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm popping off too, be back for more stalking x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey :wave: on phone today :) 
off to pick up keys for new house and sign tenancy :D not starting decorating until tomorrow now cause otherwise will only get a few hours in :)
Coral- good luck for scan hun :happydance: 
CG-TEST TEST TEST :D wanna see your bfp! 
Poppy and MC- hope Korben and Connor get better soon :hugs:
Hopes- so sorry for your friend :( :hugs:
Tink- bless you for using us as your patients :haha: :hugs: nice to know we got a professional looking after us :D
regal- :wave: 
sorry if i forgot anyone doing it from memory as i can't cheat on my phone :blush:
AFM- temp went down today :( so think I'm out this cycle CP still high closed med, CM stil lotiony. Might test early if temps rise alot but won't if they keep dropping cause that seems pointless :shrug: start decorating new house tomorrow :happydance: 

xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i saw that pee positive thread too tink, made me laugh! :rofl: 
not long until china testing :happydance:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies
Well I did a FRER this morning and it was negative also had a drastic temp drop this morning. I knew it was to good to be true. Sorry guys....


----------



## coral11680

So sorry China, I really thought it was it for you:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Back from my scan was in and out quite quick. Glad I had the private as I didn't get to see the baby until the end when she went through a little bit of anatomy etc. Baby is fine and measuring average for everything:happydance: 
I played dumb and said I wanted to know the sex. She said the same as she did for Tink that it looks like a girl. :pink: :yipee: I did see the girl parts so I'm almost positve it is :pink: I think they have a policy that they can't say the sex for definite. 
will post pics in a min!:happydance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Oh China :hugs: so so sorry, i really had no doubt you were going to get your bfp :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

.... :cry: I felt really positive for you too China... although its not the end of it yet though, your temps are still holding up and you could just be late implanting :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

Here she is :cloud9::happydance::yipee:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0002.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:yipee:@:pink:bits:yipee: awwwwww get the pics up :thumbup: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Such a sweety pie :thumbup: (just like her bedding set :haha:) So pleased everything is all ok :hugs: x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!

Coral what a beautiful little princess you have on board there :)

CG sorry for your bfn :( 

I think im 8/9 dpo and i am getting bfn's too, but im holding onto some PMA as i know it's early yet x


----------



## coral11680

sweetie pie :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Jenny too early hun try not to worry about bfn yet :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I find it fascinating how different they all look. I know that they still have growing to do and such but you can really see their little faces developing can't you? :awww: so cute. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Jenny :hugs: for the BFN's but as you say, WAY too early to be taking BFN's seriously x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Coral and Tink :)

A week on Saturday i will be flying off to Tenerife, im soooo excited x


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon DD's

China - Sorry for your BFN hun, it's not over yet tho!

Hopes - :hugs: for your friend, horrid situation to be in. Bless her.

Pops - 17dpo, fair play, is your ticker right tho? 3wks 5 days doesn't seem enough? 

Coral - Awww you're having a princess! Congrats xx

MC - So when's your scan? lmao

AFM I'm supposed to be taking Laura to a local dop in centre for soft play etc but it's blowing a gale and looks as though it's going to rain - if it does before 1.30pm I'm not going!!

We're having DH's son this afternoon which means I won't be on until about 8pm, will be going to the in laws with him, I'd rather stay at home today - not feeling it today (maybe because it's day two of my 'giving up tea for lent' and I'm running low on caffeine in my blood :haha:)

:dust: for TTCers x


----------



## poppy666

CG im still holding out for you sweetie, your not out yet lovely :hugs:

Jenny tut tut too early :haha: we'll be waiting at weekend for another test :happydance:

Coral beautiful :cloud9: i cant wait to be that far into pregnancy :hugs:

LR FX'd those temps shoot back up xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lupinerainbow said:


> Hey :wave: on phone today :)
> off to pick up keys for new house and sign tenancy :D not starting decorating until tomorrow now cause otherwise will only get a few hours in :)
> Coral- good luck for scan hun :happydance:
> CG-TEST TEST TEST :D wanna see your bfp!
> Poppy and MC- hope Korben and Connor get better soon :hugs:
> Hopes- so sorry for your friend :( :hugs:
> Tink- bless you for using us as your patients :haha: :hugs: nice to know we got a professional looking after us :D
> regal- :wave:
> sorry if i forgot anyone doing it from memory as i can't cheat on my phone :blush:
> AFM- temp went down today :( so think I'm out this cycle CP still high closed med, CM stil lotiony. Might test early if temps rise alot but won't if they keep dropping cause that seems pointless :shrug: start decorating new house tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> xxxxxx

Sorry Lupine, i missed your post earlier. No reason why a temp dip today couldn't be implantation :thumbup: I'll keep some PMA going for ya honey :hugs: all very exciting with the house! you will have to get a piccy for us when your all done. Love new beginnings :happydance: lets hope its not the only one this month :winkwink: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: china for :bfn: you not out yet :flower:
@jenny..a bit too early for you! xx
@coral..:awww: pretty girl in there!!..still a :pink: bump then! xx


----------



## poppy666

17dpo i really need to stop poas :haha: but doing another digi for the 3+ which will be Tuesday i think :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







17dpo 004.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: xx


----------



## poppy666

You know when my temps go higher my gums bleed when i brush them, if they drop back down they dont bleed 'weird' :wacko:


----------



## coral11680

Pops my gums bleed some days and not others but I'm not temping so probably normal. X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all we i have just come back from a lovely wake up to the dam and back very windy here yayy poppy lv the hpt hun x x x


----------



## poppy666

Coral im stopping temping when i get 3+ on digi cos it will only drive me crazy with worry x

Caz not long now, when do you start Clomid? x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy my gums are the same some days they bleed others they dont, must be the norm...:shrug:
i just woke up from a nap:sleep: gotta get ready to go shopping now, ohhhh the joys....cba but its like old mother hubbard went to her cupboard here!:haha:
seems quiet on here today..still no dum dum?..hmmm...hope all is well xxxx


----------



## coral11680

yes no more temping after your digi pops!!

MC have fun shopping, I need to go too but CBA!!

Hi hopes I see you down there! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

LOL MC that use to be my surname 'Hubbard' thank goodness for divorce :haha:

My afternoon poas pmsl im gonna try stop myself over weekend, but its darker than this AM :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







17dpo in afternoon 001.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hopes314

:hi: coral :haha: you caught me peeking!
lovely pics of baby.. i cant wait til my next scan to see baby looking like a baby! I just hope we dont accidentally see a penis or something :dohh:

jenny, china- :hugs: sorry for bfns, but dont give up yet its still earlyyyy :)

poppy-still poas :haha: i actually poas until probably 5 or 6 weeks :dohh: got paranoid with the spotting and worried myself for way too long. relax, your baby isn't going anywhere :)


----------



## coral11680

ooooo nice and dark pops! :thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

yes caught you :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

just remembered im avocado todayyy :) although where i live avocados are small compared to navel oranges :haha:

the top ticker makes a comment about me feeling baby kick. i feel like im getting ripped off! i dont think ive really felt anything. but im always gassy, constipated, upset stomach, throwing up, SOMETHING.. so i feel like if there were "flutters" i would probably be missing them. i probably wont know it until i feel a REAL kick, when will that be!? im too impatient!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Coral- Aww she is beautiful :cloud9: bet you so happy :D :hugs:
Jenny- :wave: much too early hun hope this is your cycle, and have a brill holiday :D totally jealous! :D
Puppycat- Have fun today :D
Poppy- Thanks :D Me too! :D Yay for bfp :happydance :haha: cant wait to see 3+ digi! Second one is REALLY dark, you sure its not twins? :haha:
Tink- Aww thanks and yep I will be sure to get some pics, I wanted terracotta and medium blue for our room and sent DH to get paint he came back with baby blue and baby pink :dohh: he likes them colours better apparently :haha: I will just let him get on with it :dohh: :haha:
MC- Have fun with shopping, rather you than me :haha:
caz- :wave:
Hopes- I hope you feel your bubba kick soon, will prob take you longer to feel it as its your first anyway :hugs: :happydance: for avocado and yep oranges are deffo bigger than avocados :haha:
AFM- Had to clear out new house cause landlord didnt clean out all the stuff so she said oh put it in garden and we will get someone to come and take it away :dohh: and they were meant to be cleaning carpets, putting new lino in kitchen and generally cleaning but none of its been done :dohh: so gonna start decorating and just hope they dont get in the way when they come to do it silly people :growlmad: but Im happy anyway cause moving in next week will just be a bit of a rush to get everything done before we move in if they dont do what they were supposed to last week ahh dogs loved it they were running around like complete crazy things :haha: should have seen them exploring everywhere :haha:

xxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

lupine hopefully you'll post pics of your pretty new house for us sometime :)


----------



## poppy666

Yes looking forward to some piccies LR xx


----------



## poppy666

Was thinking do you think i should start taking Pregnacare or something? not got the best diet and dont eat that much :shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy, it could only help, so i say go for it!


----------



## poppy666

Do you take them Hopes?


----------



## Hopes314

yep i started taking prenatal vitamins when we started ttc august 2010 and willstay on them throught pregnancy and breastfeeding. here in us, they put us on vitamins as soon as we go in for first appt if we havent started them on our own already


----------



## coral11680

Lupine good luck on the move and look forward to pics :)

Jenny have a lovely holiday:happydance:

Puppycat how was today?

Poppy yes def start pregnacare I did as soon as I got my :bfp:

hopes congrats on avocado:happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

whoo coral siggy lady's bump grew, must have been at the 20 week mark. its about timeeee. still kinda dinky. im pretty sure my bump looks like that now lol.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: shopping done! kung po chicken cooking...mmmm nom nom
i thought when i wrote it that i recognised "hubbard" thats your sons name? wade and gage? not sure about rhys? i know Korben probably got OH name...:thumbup: lovin the hpt too! lovely and dark! you at docs tomorrow poppy did you say? hope that goes well and i would start vitamins around now too poppy, cant hurt..
head gone blank, ive come over all sleepy again....:sleep:


----------



## poppy666

yeah eldest 3 are hubbard and korben got my name cos me and OH are not married and i wanted him to have my surname :flower:

Edited yep im at doctors at 10.30 and will see what he says x


----------



## ladybeautiful

Coral beautiful little girl!!! Aww looks like she knows how to pose just right!! :kiss:

China sorry bout BFN.... :( hold out another couple of days n see what temps do...:hugs: FX!!

Poppy :haha: POASA! I did that too a few times until I was 6 weeks or so... :blush:

Lupine I'm almost as excited as you are bout the new house... sounds spacious and exciting!! Hope you have a fun time doing it up! 

Cabs, Tink, Phoebe (where are you?), Hopes, puppycat, everybody else... :hi: We're having some sun out here for a change, think I might go out for a stroll after making lunch. I only woke up at 10.30 this morning!!! :blush:


----------



## Hopes314

ladyb i woke up around 1030 too :haha: its not quite so sunny and lovely here though :( its like 52 degrees, hopefully when OH gets home around 530 it will still be warm(ish) and we can go for a walk.

were supposed to get snow this weekend :(


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: ladyb...i wish i could have a lie in until 10am...kids!!!! who'd av em' :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: hopes...xx


----------



## Hopes314

:hi: mc.. you're almost an onion!


----------



## ladybeautiful

mmmm there's a bruschetta we make with avocado and red onions... its yummmmmm.... LOL SORRY ladies!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm around LadyB, bit quiet today. Just lurking a bit n eating a lot :rofl: Hey Hopes :hugs: Pops, yes get yourself some pregnacare. Evening MC, Coralista :wave: x


----------



## coral11680

:haha: ladyb. Have you thought of any boys names yet?


----------



## coral11680

Hey tink :hi:


----------



## Hopes314

you guys are making me soo hungryyyy


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi Coral! Yeah OH and I have sort of settled on a name... but since it's still early we'll keep looking and accepting suggestions :) my inlaws are visiting soon and bringing a book of indian baby names so will go through that too...
did you say you have a name for your girl?

hopes... it's about 55 here too, and sunny. but i haven't been able to get my ass of this chair still eating breakfast! looks like we'll be eating lunch outside today lazyyyy meeee


----------



## ladybeautiful

watcha eating tink? what time is dinner usually over there? we eat a late dinner by any standards... don't eat unitl 8.30-9 or so....


----------



## coral11680

Just had my dinner, made hamburgers from scratch and jacket potatoes with coleslaw it was yummy and I'm stuffed now! Just getting the kids ready for karate.


----------



## coral11680

Lady name will probably be Keira Rose but its not set in stone yet:)


----------



## ladybeautiful

ooh yes you had mentioned it... Keira is beautiful!!! I love so many of the Western names but can't go with any of them :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I had nothing special, home made pizza's and coleslaw. Funny enough Coral, I was reading the side of the coleslaw and it said "perfect with homemade hamburgers, salad and jacket potatos" :rofl: I sat there thinking, Mmmmmmm I should do that! 

We seem to have settled on Lilyanne Hazel Barley. Know the Hazel doesn't go too well but its my mums name, and DH's mums name. We both lost them last year so it means a lot to us. I would have loved Hazel as a first name, but I think that would have been a little too strange, I dunno. I dreamed my little girl was a toddler, she looked just like my mum as a little girl with a mass of curls. :awww: x

What do you have in mind LadyB? I'm not to familier with many Indian names? x


----------



## poppy666

Jam Donuts nom nom :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Now THERE'S an idea :haha: I need some of them Pops........


----------



## coral11680

How funny Tink, it was yummy!:haha:

I love Lilyanne :awww: and that is great that you and DH mums had the same name very fitting for the middle name. My Mums name is Noreen and my MIL is Anna I know I would piss one off if I used one!:haha:

mmmmm jam donuts I want one :brat:


----------



## poppy666

They were yummy :haha: only from Asda, but couldnt go into other town for the freshly made ones that i love cos it was too late............ oooooooooo the freshly made ones are gorgeous and lovely hot smothered in sugar Mmmm nom nom


----------



## LEW32

Evening Ladies!

Been busy today- my DH has me on flood watch today :( We live near a creek that floods occassionally - 5 months ago it flooded our house and it was awful. WE just finished repairing everything and it looks like it could happen again...no good. 

Anyway- wanted to pop in and say hi!

Coral- Lovely scan pix hun - you can see her tiny cute face so clear!

China- soo sorry about the BFN....but you are not out yet!! My chart bounced up and down alot the month I got pregnant....keep your chin up!

Poppy- definitely start the vitamins- esp since you don't eat much!

Hopes- I think I felt kicks around 17 weeks....but its different for everyone. I found out my placenta is posterior, which is the best position to feel them. If you have an anterior placenta, it might take longer.
Mine feel like little muscle twitches...that's the best way I can describe them. Never felt like 'flutters' to me.

:hi: Tink, Lupine, caz, puppycat, mc...everyone!


----------



## mothercabbage

just checking in to say good night!:hugs:...sleep well ya'll,p.s im going to be dreaming about fresh doughnuts!! thanx poppy xxx :haha:


----------



## LEW32

night MC!


----------



## puppycat

coral11680 said:


> Puppycat how was today?

Hey, today was busy! Haven't long got home. Shattered!
It was so cute watching Laura playing with DH's son, he's 7 and she loves watching him and trying to join in, he's good with her to be fair. 

It didn't rain here in the end, just been windy all day. We had tea at DH's parents house too so no dishes :thumbup:

Hey ladyB, LEW, MC (goodnight), Lupine, Pops, Tinks, China :wave:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: night MC :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Hey ladies just taking a break from bnb, yet another girl in real life is pregnant, she only been trying 3 months :cry: I need to re-focus my life and realise this will prob not happen this year with my cycles the way they are..

I'll be back in a week, month, 6 months unsure at the mo:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Damita im sorry to hear that, your such a bit part of this thread cant even imagine you not being around :cry: I really hope you dont stay away too long cos you'll be missed lovely :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyV

hi ladies,

I'm still here. sorry I didn't get back to you with my test results sooner. I took one test yesterday and today they look a bit darker but I'm still not sure. the lines still look like they could be evaps so I bought some frers today and I will take one tomorrow around 9-10am est.

mc cute bump pic sorry Connor is not feeling well

Lew nice bump pic tiny bump

ladyb converses on the little boy how exciting

coral very nice bump and what a sweet scan pic

poppy your tests look great I'm so happy for u

Tink wow you have quite the bump so cute and I love the pic of u in the scooter that is too funny

hopes you've popped quite a bit Congrats on the nice bump

cg sorry about the bfn but don't give up yet

damita I'm sorry to see u go I know how hard it is to see others around u get pg and wonder if it will ever happen for you 

LR I'm glad that you're enjoying your nephew hopefully you'll get your bfp this cycle

see you ladies in the am hopefully with an obviously pos test I'll take and post pics no matter what


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

The sun is out here, if it wasn't so cold it would be perfect!

Coral, yes it was quite convenient that our mums had the same names, least we don't upset anybody :thumbup: x

Damita :cry: you really will be missed around here :hugs: but understand. Will keep up with you on facebook x

Puppycat, sounds like you had a nice day yesterday, always nice not to have to cook. Its the dishes I can't stand either and we have a dishwasher :dohh::haha: x

Lew, hope all was well with your house and the flood threat. x

Mommyv, can't wait for your post, so hope you get some good lines on that FRER :dust: x
Where's Phoebe? have I just missed her posts or has she been missing a day or so? unlike her? x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all, not too happy today, my little man was an angel last night but the house guests the skank next door has woke me up!!! i named and shamed her on fb, :haha:
@damita...:wave: we be here when you come back!! dont stay away too long :hugs:
@mommyv, looking forward to test pics....:yipee:
@morning everyone else..hope everyone is ok...xxxxx
oooo,poppy have a good docs app.. :thumbup: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh im an onion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Congrats on the Onion MC! :loopy: :happydance: x

Yes thinking of you this morning Pops x


----------



## poppy666

Congratz on the Onion sweetie :happydance: Yep setting off soon for doctors, dreading it but be ok :hugs:

Where is Phoebe then? hope she ok x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning poppy n tink...i saw phoebe online on fb earlier but missed her on chat so ill drop her an inbox, hope she ok, :hugs: dum dum...xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes it will be ok Pops :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks MC, tell her we miss our Dum Dum :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Tink should of seen me last night i got myself in such a state worrying it was gonna happen again cos ive no symptoms :dohh: i had to log off and go bed what a muppet i am :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

morning, sweeties :hi: 

poppy, it'll be fine sweetie...you'll see. totally normal to be that worried about it. :hugs:

morning tink and mc :wave: 

i've just been lurking last couple of days...feeling really down (aside from being totally exhausted again). just feel like there's no hope for it. i don't think i'm going to test this cycle. nothing out of the ordinary with my temps, and no reason to believe anything is different. :cry:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies :hi:

Poppy, it is normal to worry esp after what happened the last time, but I'm sure all will be fine sweetie:hugs:

PK so sorry you are feeling down honey:hugs:

mommyv look forward to your tests today.

MC I know how you feel with the neighbour thing did you call the police? what selfish prats!


----------



## coral11680

Sorry you are having a rough time Damita:hugs: when is the testing due?


----------



## poppy666

Firstly huge hugs PK i know your going through hard time with tests etc and you cant see passed all that, but i believe you will get your BFP lovely :kiss: just know you will :hug:


Well went doctors they confirmed the obvious EDD 19th Nov, but by ovulation its 14th. Just waiting for EPU to send for me now and see consultant, fx'd it be a few weeks or im refusing a scan x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

Now I must go play catch up...


----------



## mothercabbage

so how far along are you poppy? is your ticker right?...im sure they will date your pregnancy when you do go for a scan...not long now!!:happydance:
@:wave: china. hows things xx


----------



## poppy666

Well i counted days from 12th LMP so 4wks today :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, sure they will put you forward a few days when your scanned but in some-ways its best to get your head round the 'least' pregnant you might be so its a bonus when you get put forward. Especially in your case when each day is a struggle to keep positive :hugs: I really didn't have much in the way of symptoms myself, just the sort of stuff you have had. The odd sickly or gassy moment, tired etc. But you have all that anyhow when your running around with a toddler x

PK so hard playing the waiting game like you are, its only natural. TTCing when you know you have a good chance each cycle is bad enough let alone coping with the fact its slimmer odds. On top of all that you have the worry and wait regarding your intervention. I think you are doing so well just to keep going :hugs: I agree with Pops, you will get there....I feel it too. x

I've been shopping to get my daughters presents, its her birthday on Sunday. No scooter today, although I wished I had cause I'm feeling like i have been run over by a bus :haha: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl hope your all well glad its the weekend time to chill tonight with a nice beer x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Caz! oooh a nice beer sounds good :) I'm jealous :haha: x


----------



## China girl

Okay hear goes:

Pk & Damita big big :hug: to both of you. I know how you are both feeling cause I am in the same boat. :hugs: 

Coral...Kiera Rose is gorgeous name...she looks vey compy in the womb:baby:

Lupine...Good Luck on moving house.

Poppy, okay you went to the Dr so they could tell you that you were preggers and then they will make another appointment for a scan, but you dont want a scan...did I get that right:wacko:

MC, did you call the police on the skank neighbor? Did she ever clean up her garden? I bet if you were not pregnant, you would probably go over there and kick her ass!!!:haha:

Tink, hope your feeling better. Love the scooter pic. You look like you and hubs had a ball:thumbup: Oh & I like Lilyanne

I hope I got everybody....I had co workers talking to me loosing y train of thought. Hiya ladyb,Lew,Hopes, Puppycat,Phoebe...where are you!!! :hi:

asfm, I was busy yesterday and did not get a change to jump on yesterday after my post. I was a bit bummed, until I saw my temp go back up this morning. Don't know what that is all about. Like ladyb said, I am going to give it a few days and see what happens or if AF shows. Thanks for all the love ladies..It was very much appreciated:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls,

Tink put your feet up with a nice cuppa love after all that shopping:hugs:

Thanks China me and DH like the name, your temps going up is a good sign :dust:

Poppy I think you will prob be put forward at your 12 weeks scan hun:happydance:!!

off to get some bits at the shop, prescription for DH and get the kids from school be back later :hi:


----------



## MommyV

well ladies I tested this am with a frer and








a BFP I'll post pics in a min


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Bfp?!?!?!?!?!? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MOMMYV's GOT HER BFP!!!!!!!!!! WHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!​
:bfp::happydance::baby::crib::yellow::dance::awww::yipee::headspin::friends::smug::wohoo::loopy::rain::loopy::wohoo::friends::headspin::yipee::awww::dance::yellow::crib::bfp::happydance::baby:​


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Over the moon for you Mommyv!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MommyV

thanks Tink I'm so excited my main comp that I use to post pics is acting up so I'm restarting it now and then I'll get the pic up a very nice line on the Fred after less than a min


----------



## MommyV

Okay ladies here is the pic I took several others but this is the only one that the flash didn't mess up. I hope that you all can see the line.


----------



## MommyV

okay that pic sucks but I promise the line is there clear as day I don't know how to get a closer clearer pic but the line has only gotten darker know as it has sat longer.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No worrys about the pic Mommyv, I can see it even though its blurred! I'm sooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

MOMMYV:happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib:

congrats :)


----------



## MommyV

Thanks Tink this is so exciting. I don't even know exactly how many dpo I am because I didn't keep track this cycle. I really didn't think it would happen this time. I know that I o'd late didn't get lots of ewcm don't think we bd'd right around o and I also bought fertilitea and 50 opk's for my cycle coming up. 

How are you doing Tink?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Have you told DH Mommyv? When's it due? How you feeling? :loopy: x


----------



## MommyV

Thanks Hopes. The thank you thing is not at the bottom of your post and I don't really know why. I had a feeling I was but didn't think it was possible. woohoo I'm so excited. 

How are you feeling Hopes? I saw in your last bump pic that you really popped that is so cute. Looks like the little one is growing well. I hope I don't get huge too quickly because this is my 3rd.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm fab now you got your BFP Mommyv, no moaning from my corner today :haha: x


----------



## MommyV

No I haven't told dh I'll prob wait until he gets home tonight so that he is done working and feeling more relaxed. I'm not sure of my due date I really don't know when I o'd but my last period was like late Jan I think I'm somewhere between 10-12dpo. My last 2 pg I knew exactly when I conceived but this time no clue. Any ideas I what I should put into the due date calculators to figure out an approximate due date?


----------



## MommyV

awww Thanks Tink it's so exciting. Can't wait to tell dh tonight. We'll see usually his first reaction is cautious but hopefully he'll get excited like me because we've been trying for quite a bit longer with this one than we were with our other two.


----------



## MommyV

Okay well I need to get back to my house work and my dd before it's time to pick ds up from preschool I'll be on later this afternoon


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think Hopes found that they went by her LMP until her dating scan, but you obviously won't be that far along so keep an open mind. For your own info, count back 14 days from approx Ovulation and enter that into the calculators as you LMP date for a better idea x


----------



## Hopes314

MommyV said:


> Thanks Hopes. The thank you thing is not at the bottom of your post and I don't really know why. I had a feeling I was but didn't think it was possible. woohoo I'm so excited.
> 
> How are you feeling Hopes? I saw in your last bump pic that you really popped that is so cute. Looks like the little one is growing well. I hope I don't get huge too quickly because this is my 3rd.

I'm loving the BFPs lately! We really had some down time on here, its about time!!:happydance::happydance: 

I'm feeling ok, still getting nausea every few days even with the meds but not nearly as bad. And yes lol, I basically was small and woke up one morning with a belly! I had to start wearing maternity pants that day lol.

So you got any symptoms or anything yet? So excited!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooooooooooooooo congratz MommyV ive not even read all way back :haha:

:happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::cake::cake::dance::dance::muaha::muaha::yipee::yipee::muaha::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::shipw::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wine::wine::loopy::loopy::rain::rain:

Is it another November baby?


----------



## China girl

Congrats on your BFP mommyv....so happy for you!!!


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I think Hopes found that they went by her LMP until her dating scan, but you obviously won't be that far along so keep an open mind. For your own info, count back 14 days from approx Ovulation and enter that into the calculators as you LMP date for a better idea x

Yes they did tink! Whew look at your memory! lol
Actually it made me angry that they did that, I told them how far along I REALLY was, and they still went about their normal business and gave me a due date way off. They even sent me for a scan at 8 weeks since LMP, and I KNEW I was only 5+5, so I told the ultrasound person that and she laughed, looked at the scan, and said "hahaha you are exactly 5+6!" Crazy doctors set in their ways!


----------



## MommyV

Thanks Poppy and China yes I'm pretty sure that this will be a november baby. I still haven't looked at the due date calculators yet I would say maybe I should put in Feb 13th as lmp and see what I get brb


----------



## MommyV

Okay according to due date calculator and using the lmp as feb 13th my due date is Nov 20th sounds good to me as far as symptoms I've has some cramping but not af like and I've felt kind of hot and flushed at different times tired and a little dizzy just a bit off also my temps have been up the whole time no drops which anytime I've been pg before I never had temp drops also had some back pain and a lot more cm than normal and hip pain which I didn't have with my other pregnancies I don't plan to call the docs for at least another 2weeks which is when my ms will prob start kicking in and I def do not want a very early ultrasound it is just too nerve wracking not knowing if it's too soon to see heartbeat etc I'd like to wait until 10weeks or so if they'll let me


----------



## poppy666

Day after me if i go by my LMP :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

wow mommyv you have this all figured out, sounds like you know exactly what you want!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I have a memory like that Hopes, blond and dozy, but photographic where peoples health history is concerned :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

Yay mommyv :bfp::bfp::yipee: :yipee: congrats Hun that's excellent news!


----------



## MommyV

well Hopes I've done this before and I know what works for me and what doesn't. I would just pass on the early u/s completely but I don't think the docs will let me this time since I'm not sure about dd I like to do things as naturally as possible and I don't like to get a lot of u/s so if I can convince docs to let me go ahead and just wait until anatomy scan I will and they'll make me wait for an appt until at least 6weeks anyways sometimes it's more like 8weeks so I don't want to call too early

Poppy hmmm I wonder if one of us has the due date off by a bit because I think that you're like 17 or 18dpo aren't you and I'm only about 10-12dpo but I put in 12dpo because I thought that seemed more likely.

Lots of cramping and soreness in my hips I hope all this is okay I don't remember this with my other two


----------



## poppy666

Ive only got odd cramping... yes im 18dpo today, im a bit thrown with ovulating early and shorter cycle, i know doctors going to have me a bit further than what i am i think x


----------



## MommyV

Idk Poppy I would think with you being 18dpo that you ought to be 4weeks and 4days maybe it does get confusing when you don't o on the standard day 14 that the docs use to figure out due dates oh well we're due within a few days of each other anyways


----------



## mothercabbage

:thumbup::baby::winkwink::happydance::happydance::flow::bfp::bfp:
:bfp::bfp::crib::bfp::happydance::happydance::baby::thumbup::flower:
:crib::bfp::bfp::bfp::blue::pink::yellow::laugh:dance::headspin::headspin:
:fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::pink::blue::yellow::cake::crib::bfp:
:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS MOMMYV!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbup::baby::winkwink::happydance::happydance::flow::bfp::bfp:
:bfp::bfp::crib::bfp::happydance::happydance::baby::thumbup::flower:
:crib::bfp::bfp::bfp::blue::pink::yellow::laugh:dance::headspin::headspin:
:fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::pink::blue::yellow::cake::crib::bfp:


----------



## poppy666

IDK either lol but making sure they dont scan me too early cos every day can make a difference, i thought 4wks today counting from 12th feb :shrug:


----------



## MommyV

Thanks MC I'm so excited. I was hoping to join you when you got pg but this was when it was meant to be for me. At least this time I'll have a baby that won't be born right around the same time as my other two who were born exactly 2years and 10days apart.


----------



## mothercabbage

i thought you had it too when i got :bfp: but some things just arent meant to be. but this is your time!! and im sure youll have a H & H 9 months! congrats again!! xx


----------



## MommyV

Definately Poppy I don't blame you I don't really want an early scan because I've seen all the stress that it causes and it seems like many times the pregnancy is okay but scan are done too early and you can't see the hb yet which causes worrying etc. Maybe you could ask to wait a little longer for scan like 8weeks then for sure babe should be there with heart beating away. I really think this is it for you though Poppy your tests are so dark and you seem to be getting symptoms already.


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yea meant to say, oooooo:happydance: go get a ticker:happydance:


----------



## MommyV

Thanks a lot MC this definately is my time and I'm so happy for you and your little babe. I can't wait to hear if your having a boy or girl. I kinda think boy but I'm not too sure. Your scan is in early April right I'm thinking April 4th but I'm not sure. Are you feeling any kicks yet?


----------



## MommyV

I'm not sure about the ticker yet maybe after one more test on Sunday as long as that's darker then I'll get a ticker I don't think I'll be able to test tomorrow because we're going to visit relatives my dh's cousin is deploying to afghanistan this summer and we're having a sending off party for him


----------



## MommyV

Alright gotta go pick up ds from preschool I've gotten nothing done this am and probably won't all day long because I am just too excited see you all later


----------



## mothercabbage

yep, april 4th, i have no mummy intuitions for what gender this :baby: is so im just guessing too, at first i thought :blue: but now i think:pink: who knows...:shrug: ive been feeling flutterings from 14th feb slowly getting harder and now :baby: can cause little earthquakes all of its own :haha: xx


----------



## poppy666

MommyV i just put EDD in my ticker and it still comes up 3wks 6days so must be correct xx


----------



## mothercabbage

im loving all these :bfp:'s lately not many left now! i think we going for a full house soon!! xx:happydance::yipee:


----------



## poppy666

I hope so MC its been really quiet for months now :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

alright guys I have another "am i normal?" question!

I was eating dinner yesterday and when I was done I stood up and completely pissed myself. Like run-down-your-leg piss yourself. What was THAT!? :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

URINE!!!! :haha:


I did it a few times with korben but only near the end 35wks i think x


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> URINE!!!! :haha:
> 
> 
> I did it a few times with korben but only near the end 35wks i think x


fortunately i was wearing OH's sweatpants rather than pissing my own pants :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Hopes314 said:


> alright guys I have another "am i normal?" question!
> 
> I was eating dinner yesterday and when I was done I stood up and completely pissed myself. Like run-down-your-leg piss yourself. What was THAT!? :dohh:

Sorry but :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha:

Awww honey, sounds like you need to work on those muscle exercises! :flower:


----------



## poppy666

pmsl good lass :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl:


----------



## coral11680

oopsy hopes :haha:

no seriously though, did you feel like you had to pee beforehand? Are you def sure it was pee? I personally have never had it with my pregnancies.


----------



## poppy666

Good point Coral, are you sure it was pee :wacko:


----------



## Hopes314

coral11680 said:


> oopsy hopes :haha:
> 
> no seriously though, did you feel like you had to pee beforehand? Are you def sure it was pee? I personally have never had it with my pregnancies.

Yeah I had to go a little beforehand, but I didn't think it felt like an "emergency." Yes def sure it was pee.

edit-
will mention to new dr monday morning, but ive always had weird bladder things going on, ever since i started getting 92837423 bladder infections things got weird. but i of course made sure it was pee because it scared me too, and i listened to baby and all is still good. so yes i did indeed piss myself.


----------



## coral11680

oh ok good, that makes sense then that you have bladder issues already. Next time don't wait so long! :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

MC forgot to say congrats on onion :) Getting close to the half way mark!!


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> alright guys I have another "am i normal?" question!
> 
> I was eating dinner yesterday and when I was done I stood up and completely pissed myself. Like run-down-your-leg piss yourself. What was THAT!? :dohh:

That me giggle:haha::haha:


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> alright guys I have another "am i normal?" question!
> 
> I was eating dinner yesterday and when I was done I stood up and completely pissed myself. Like run-down-your-leg piss yourself. What was THAT!? :dohh:
> 
> That me giggle:haha::haha:Click to expand...

Well I'm glad I could provide you with brief entertainment :)

So do you have any plans on when to test next?


----------



## poppy666

Hopes new name = Pissy pants :haha: aww :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Hopes new name = Pissy pants :haha: aww :hugs:

poppy you were pissy pants like two days ago:happydance:


----------



## MommyV

Hopes- that stinks I had some trouble right after my pregnancies and also a little towards the end the muscles do get a lot looser also maybe baby or uterus is putting a lot of pressure on your bladder right now. try doing some kegels and peeing as soon as you feel like you have to go


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Hopes new name = Pissy pants :haha: aww :hugs:
> 
> poppy you were pissy pants like two days ago:happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

love the tickers mommyv! :yipee:
awww hopes, i farted the otherday and let out a trickle....:rofl::rofl::rofl:i couldnt stop laughing at the time...felt like a full gush pee was comig!!!! :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> love the tickers mommyv! :yipee:
> awww hopes, i farted the otherday and let out a trickle....:rofl::rofl::rofl:i couldnt stop laughing at the time...felt like a full gush pee was comig!!!! :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> love the tickers mommyv! :yipee:
> awww hopes, i farted the otherday and let out a trickle....:rofl::rofl::rofl:i couldnt stop laughing at the time...felt like a full gush pee was comig!!!! :haha:

lmfao i thought you ment gravy then till i carried on reading :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: @Hopes joining us pissy pants, yes hopes, I've had that my dear. I had to wear pads when I had pneumonia....it was ridiculous. Also when I was vomiting in the first tri. I'm just waiting for the hayfever season to kick in, I'll be back in nappies again :haha: Seriously though, it shouldn't really happen just getting up, usually takes some kind of force like coughing, sneezing, bouncing etc. you gotta get them pelvic floor muscles working, and mention it to doc. I know you said it was defo urine, but be aware that leaking amniotic fluid can feel the same, but would most likely carry on leaking. Had this with my daughter, It was only when I went in later for a midwife appointment that she tested its PH and confirmed it was amniotic fluid. I thought I was just at the point where I wasn't even aware I was going :haha: Anyhow, don't let that freak anybody out please, just a note for future reference. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> love the tickers mommyv! :yipee:
> awww hopes, i farted the otherday and let out a trickle....:rofl::rofl::rofl:i couldnt stop laughing at the time...felt like a full gush pee was comig!!!! :haha:
> 
> lmfao i thought you ment gravy then till i carried on reading :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Stop it :haha: I got curry sauce here on my chips :haha:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

ahh you all are so gross! :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: MC you nutter!!!:rofl:

Tink ditto I had a leak of amniotic fluid with Chloe about a week or so before I was due but it was very little every now and then. I brought it up to doc and they tested ph and it was neg but I'm pretty sure the baby was acting like a plug with her head and I wasnt leaking all the time. Sure enough 6 days past my DD a huge gush when I rolled over in bed! It was my waters!

Mommyv love the tickers:happydance:


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> alright guys I have another "am i normal?" question!
> 
> I was eating dinner yesterday and when I was done I stood up and completely pissed myself. Like run-down-your-leg piss yourself. What was THAT!? :dohh:
> 
> That me giggle:haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm glad I could provide you with brief entertainment :)
> 
> So do you have any plans on when to test next?Click to expand...

I have no clue to be honest hopes. At a stand still right now:headspin:


----------



## MommyV

You ladies are too funny with the pee stories. About 3 or 4 months after I had ds I got a really bad stomach bug and I remember peeing my pants after I vomitted and I couldn't believe it I'm like this is what child birth does to you but I also have occasional leakage I'm totally going to be wearing pads by the end of this pregnancy I decided to add the tickers having them or not having them isn't going to make me more or less pg I am now and I'll just trust God that this little one will be staying put


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> alright guys I have another "am i normal?" question!
> 
> I was eating dinner yesterday and when I was done I stood up and completely pissed myself. Like run-down-your-leg piss yourself. What was THAT!? :dohh:
> 
> That me giggle:haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm glad I could provide you with brief entertainment :)
> 
> So do you have any plans on when to test next?Click to expand...
> 
> I have no clue to be honest hopes. At a stand still right now:headspin:Click to expand...

CG are you still poas? x


----------



## ladybeautiful

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::rain::rain::flasher::flasher::loopy::loopy::loopy::holly: *CONGRATULATIONS MOMMYV!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

Soooo happy and excited for you!!! :flower: Lots of stickey :dust: and wishes for a happy and healthy pregnancy!!! :hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

:haha: Hopes I've been having the same issue... I've become a leaky faucet everytime I cough, sneeze, laugh.... and last couple of days apparently I just pee a little whenever I feel like it... :wacko: I was out just walking yesterday when my BH-like tightness/heaviness set in and next thing I knew I was all hot and wet down there but not in a sexy way!! :blush: Scared me for a bit actually cos it felt like there was a lot of fluid but I guess it was just a trickle... :shrug:

has OH hidden all his PJs from you since last night? :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

My my my, I think we all need to get 'squeezing' I'm gonna remind you all every half hour. Repeat 10 times. Lets start now.......and a 1...............2..............3.............4...work it ladies......5...............6.........your doing good!.....7................8.....:rofl: oh my, I need a loo break now :rofl:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> alright guys I have another "am i normal?" question!
> 
> I was eating dinner yesterday and when I was done I stood up and completely pissed myself. Like run-down-your-leg piss yourself. What was THAT!? :dohh:
> 
> That me giggle:haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm glad I could provide you with brief entertainment :)
> 
> So do you have any plans on when to test next?Click to expand...
> 
> I have no clue to be honest hopes. At a stand still right now:headspin:Click to expand...
> 
> CG are you still poas? xClick to expand...

No, I will wait a couple of days before I poas again. I think AF is due Monday so we will go from there


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

temps still holding though I see China? x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Congratulations MommyV :)
I'm so happy for you, Happy Healthy 9 months sweetie x x x


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> temps still holding though I see China? x

Yeah, I honestly think I O'd on Monday, cause that's the day I had really bad cramps & pains. So, if that was a dip yesterday I don't know when to test. I hope that made sense.


Hiya Jenny :hi:


----------



## poppy666

Was thinking the same Tink :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> temps still holding though I see China? x
> 
> Yeah, I honestly think I O'd on Monday, cause that's the day I had really bad cramps & pains. So, if that was a dip yesterday I don't know when to test. I hope that made sense.
> 
> 
> Hiya Jenny :hi:Click to expand...

They say 2-3 days after dip but i tested day after and got a veryyyyyyyyyy faint line but i was impatient :haha:


----------



## MommyV

Your chart is still looking good China hopefully you'll get a nice line in a few days

Thanks for the congrats ladyb and jenny

More kegels thanks for the reminder Tink I better start now or I'll be peeing my pants on a regular basis

btw ladies I just took an ic and it has a better pinker line than yesterday but I won't even try to take a pic or post because my picture taking skills are terrible I can't get a close up picture in focus. cooking my sausage bread for party tomorrow and it smells so good I'll def be having some of that


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: Tink I laughed out loud at the kegel excercise thing. Good idea every few hours remind me! :haha:


China lets hope that dip was implantation hun lots of :dust:


----------



## poppy666

MommyV ive not poas today im getting withdrawal symptoms lol


----------



## poppy666

Im making cheese on toast with salad cream on nom nom x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Congrats MommyV :happydance: :hugs:
Only read this one page as really tired from painting all day, just wanted to give you all :hugs: and let you know AF got me last night meaning 9 day LP which was a complete shock :cry: got painting to keep my mind off, will keep popping on when i get time but prob won't be on properly till either monday or wednesday :hugs:


xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LR :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## MommyV

:hugs: sweetie hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China wait a couple of days, especially if you can't get hold of 10 miu tests :dust: x

Lupine, sorry for af honey :hugs: :hug: :hugs: x

This is your hourly Kegel reminder ladies :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Tink i actually think my bladders collapsed lol i had a prolapse when i was 26yrs and it was operated on forgot the name but put in like a hamock and stitch back up, but since ive had korben i notice a bulge low down when i put a Tampax in :blush: think i need a new body :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

mommyv congrats hun x x x


----------



## coral11680

:hugs: lupine sorry the :witch: came :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry lupin :af: came good luck next cycle x x x


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Tink i actually think my bladders collapsed lol i had a prolapse when i was 26yrs and it was operated on forgot the name but put in like a hamock and stitch back up, but since ive had korben i notice a bulge low down when i put a Tampax in :blush: think i need a new body :haha:

No wonder you pissed yourself a couple days ago poppy:thumbup:

Actually, you might find this a funny comparison but.. my grandma had to have that same procedure done to her bladder years ago and since then it has "fallen" several times. I dont know the details I just know that we will get a call and my grandma says "im back in the hospital, i think my bladder has fallen again" Sometimes only one side "falls" and sometimes its both, and it always has to be re-repaired. She said it isnt painful, I guess its just inconvenient or something. Drs are relating it to the fact that she has had a lot of kids.. 6 or 7 or something.


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> China wait a couple of days, especially if you can't get hold of 10 miu tests :dust: x
> 
> Lupine, sorry for af honey :hugs: :hug: :hugs: x
> 
> This is your hourly Kegel reminder ladies :haha: x


I was thinking about doing another FRER on Sunday if my temps stay up.


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> China wait a couple of days, especially if you can't get hold of 10 miu tests :dust: x
> 
> Lupine, sorry for af honey :hugs: :hug: :hugs: x
> 
> This is your hourly Kegel reminder ladies :haha: x
> 
> 
> I was thinking about doing another FRER on Sunday if my temps stay up.Click to expand...

:happydance: whoo ill be looking forward to itttt.:happydance:

PS im having chinese food for dinner and it reminded me of you, china:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China, sounds like a good plan honey, fx for you x

Pops, like Hopes said it can sometimes 'drop' again, not always completely. I get what you mean about the 'buldge' I have one too. All the more reason to squeeze with me Pops :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Tink i actually think my bladders collapsed lol i had a prolapse when i was 26yrs and it was operated on forgot the name but put in like a hamock and stitch back up, but since ive had korben i notice a bulge low down when i put a Tampax in :blush: think i need a new body :haha:
> 
> No wonder you pissed yourself a couple days ago poppy:thumbup:
> 
> Actually, you might find this a funny comparison but.. my grandma had to have that same procedure done to her bladder years ago and since then it has "fallen" several times. I dont know the details I just know that we will get a call and my grandma says "im back in the hospital, i think my bladder has fallen again" Sometimes only one side "falls" and sometimes its both, and it always has to be re-repaired. She said it isnt painful, I guess its just inconvenient or something. Drs are relating it to the fact that she has had a lot of kids.. 6 or 7 or something.Click to expand...

lol yeah probz :haha:

Reason mine was prolapsed at 26 was same reason had 3 kids straight after each other, at the time i was told if i had anymore kids id have to have a section or natural labour would undo the bladder operation, but my consultant said when i was pregnant with korben id be ok :wacko: obviously not cos i cant hold my bladder as long now x


----------



## Hopes314

Will I EVER get to stop taking the nausea meds? I hadnt taken them today and so of course just threw up. They truly are a pain because insurance wont allow me to have more than 20 of these zofran pills at a time, and they dont permit dr to write a prescription that has "refills" on it, so every time i need more i have to get a new prescription from the dr.. for only 20 more pills.. and the pills are "every 4 hours as needed" i usually only take 2 a day, but still they dont last! Anyway dr said insurance companies wont allow more than 20 at a time per new prescription because the med is wayyy expensive. and shes right! I looked at the bill and the 20 pills costs 830$ yikes! Fortunately my insurance only requires me to pay 3$. I guess they figure if they limit it to 20 pills at a time, people wont get a bunch of pills they wont need. 

How does it work for you UKers? I know you dont pay for the healthcare, but what happens when you get a prescription? Do you pay for that or no? I guess I should assume no because you obviously wouldnt pay 830$ for zofran, right?? Sorry if my question seems stupid, but I'm not very worldly :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> China, sounds like a good plan honey, fx for you x
> 
> Pops, like Hopes said it can sometimes 'drop' again, not always completely. I get what you mean about the 'buldge' I have one too. All the more reason to squeeze with me Pops :haha: x

Ok altogethor 1....... 2............ 3......... squeeze ()() ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> China, sounds like a good plan honey, fx for you x
> 
> Pops, like Hopes said it can sometimes 'drop' again, not always completely. I get what you mean about the 'buldge' I have one too. All the more reason to squeeze with me Pops :haha: x
> 
> Ok altogethor 1....... 2............ 3......... squeeze ()() ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh :haha:Click to expand...

(squeezing...)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No we don't pay the drug prices, but we do pay for prescriptions. A flat rate for each script regardless of how cheep or expensive the item(s) We have 'examptions' here where you don't have to pay the precription charge. One of them is a maternity exemption :happydance: Anyhow back to you, 16 weeks is usually quite a turning point, it might be that the sickness never goes, but if it does it should be soon for you :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:bodyb: work it ladies :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: DH just asked me what I was doing, I was apparently pulling a very funny face :haha:

Right, I'm off to bed! Nunnites lovely dingdong's :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Im actually sat here doing it n laughing :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> No we don't pay the drug prices, but we do pay for prescriptions. A flat rate for each script regardless of how cheep or expensive the item(s) We have 'examptions' here where you don't have to pay the precription charge. One of them is a maternity exemption :happydance: Anyhow back to you, 16 weeks is usually quite a turning point, it might be that the sickness never goes, but if it does it should be soon for you :hugs: x

so once you're pregnant you dont have to pay for the prescriptions? Oh that is a lovely deal! Is it decent price to pay for prescriptions otherwise? I know the US jacks up the prices of our healthcare costs in general, a 15 minute ultrasound is obviously not worth the 1900$ that they billed me for it!! Insurance pays for it but we get a statement in the mail showing what they are billing insurance... 1900$ for an ultrasound is disgusting. OH had a colonoscopy recently and they billed insurance over 6000$ and it was a 10 minute outpatient procedure with light anesthesia. It is obviously not worth 6000$.


----------



## China girl

Hubs had back surgery...it was over $15,000.00. Same day surgery...WOW!!


----------



## MommyV

wow that crazy China I'm excited for your test on Sun

Hopes I hope that nausea goes away soon for you


----------



## ladybeautiful

I'm squeeeeezing Tink, I promise....! 
:haha:

Hopes I used to take just one zofran too per day on most days that I needed it... didn't need the 1 every 4 hrs either. But it IS a life saver isn't it?! Walgreens used to give me the generic version called ondansetron... it was free with my insurance. My sickness only went in the 16th week like Tink said... so hang in there it might not be very long!

Lupine... :hugs:!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all...
@tink great idea on the squeezes, i have actually been doing mine now and again after the MW scared me and said "after a 9lber,i should think you never stopped pelvic floor excersises" errrrrrrrrrrr well yea i did, hence the pissy pants :blush: :haha:keep up with the reminders!! thanx xx
@china, temps still looking good,i look forward to that FRER on tomorrow! :hugs: n :dust:
@hopes...my sickness stopped at 16 weeks with connor and with this one, still get a bit nauseated when eating strong tasting foods and funny smells but yours will hopefully pass soon...:hugs:
everyone else..:hugs:
asfm...my bro coming to visit today!:happydance: he'll be here around 12 for a :coffee: then out to lunch...should be fun...im getting nervous again...who knows why we have text and rung each other since his first visit!!anyway im not going to be online much as im going to get all tidied up and jump in the bath but ill let ya'll know how it goes....xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Have you started the day, the Kegal way? If you have not, don't loose the plot! Get squeezin, or you'll piss when ur sneezin :rofl: And a 1........and a 2.......

MC, have a good day honey! I can imagine it will be a little nerve racking for a while yet, I would be anyway. x

Hopes, yes prescription charges are affordable. £7.20, although if its prescribed at the Hosptal for you its free. I think that's a fair deal. We have to option to pay for our treatment here also, and some people have medical insurance (i did for a long while, which says a lot about how I felt about NHS hospitals :rofl:) I don't know how it works with you but perhaps asking for medications to be prescribed in their generic names might work out cheaper like LadyB said, but what do I know :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Morning Ladies,

I'm squeezing, I'm squeezing!! Don't want to piss when I'm sneezing! :haha:

MC have a lovely day with your bro sweetie:hugs: 

China I hope your temps stay up and you get to test tomorrow!:dust:

Mommyv has the reality sunk in yet and what did DH say?:happydance:

hopes, I hope the sickness disappears soon for you:hugs:

Where is Phoebe? I hope she is ok.

Hi Tink, pops, lady, Lew, Jenny, PK, PJ and anyway I may have missed :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs

Just thought id pop on before i do the dreaded Asda shop... may get another digi today i know not ment to do till Tuesday but need to piddle on something :haha:

CG cant wait to see your temps today fx'd they go up again then testing tomoz :happydance:

Hope everyone's well and catch you later :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

hello girls :hi:

not going to stay on this morning...have to work...blah. but i wanted to say 'hi'. i feel like shite myself this morning. my allergies usually go through a worsening phase this time of year in florida, and seems to have hit especially hard this year. (that probably b/c i wasn't taking any of my allergy meds b/c they will reduce my cm, but i started taking them again b/c i'm miserable and can't breathe properly...) anyway, pretty stupid of me to quit taking them i guess b/c now i'm paying for it, and it feels like it's settled in my chest and getting the old bronchitis back. :wacko: great. well, if not feeling better by monday, i'll go see the doc. some of the kids having the same problem too. :wacko::wacko: plus my mom has been in hospital since tuesday...she has chronic heart condition, and we thought it was heart issues again, but turns out it's not. heart cath came back showing everything is the same there as last time, so that was good news. but she also has stents in her adrenal arteries (to the kidneys) and those are blocked, so they have to re-open them, and they found that she has gastritis, and her gall bladder is not functioning properly, so they've decided to remove it. so she'll be having surgery soon. i'm going to visit her after work today...dh is going to drive with me and we'll take the kids to visit family while we're there, so it's going to be a very long day. 

i know exactly what you all mean about the pissy pants :blush: i'm the same way. so freakin' irritating, especially with my allergies as bad as they are right now. i can't get through a day without pissing myself lately it seems :cry: i nearly had a meltdown over it yesterday with dh. :blush: i had just gotten out of the shower and put on clean panties (of course)...sneeze and WHOOSH! panties ruined for the day. :wacko: (of course i changed them!!!) it doesn't happen every time i sneeze of course (i'd run out of all my panties in a single day), but yesterday was a bad morning. the kids were late getting out and almost missed the school bus...my son was screaming (literally) about pain in his ankle, but it's not bruised, not swollen, no cuts...just a bunch of little things going wrong, and of course my body chooses that moment to betray me (again) and piss myself. i do kegels too...doesn't seem to help much tho :wacko: i didn't handle the morning very well at all. i was an emotional wreck yesterday morning. 

anyway, sorry for the long selfish post girls :sad1: i'm just worn out. and very very sad about this whole ttc process. so i'm sorry i haven't been commenting on posts :cry: i'll be back to normal soon...probably after af comes. should be next thursday i believe.


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: pk, hope your mum be ok and sending you :hugs:
phoebe inboxed me on facebook and said she will try to catch up soon,she having a mega busy week and she fine,sends :hugs:...gotta dash bro be here in a little while...xxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

PK hope things get better for you soon hunni!

Well i got another bfn this am so im assuming im out this cycle, im guessing i am 10/11 dpo (thats if i did O'd when i think i did and if by any chance i O'd later i will be out anyway as we have not really bd'd since, perhaps i didn't even O at all). I should get af on tuesday so hopefully she comes on time and leaves b4 my holiday a week today.
We have heavy snow here today so hopefully that will also disappear by next saturday and not disrupt my holiday plans either lol
Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks for the update MC, I'm glad she's OK and look forward to seeing her here soon, have a great day! :hugs: x

PK, you really seem to be going through it honey, everything on top of you all at once. So hard to keep 'treading water' when life is like it is for you at the moment. You one heck of a strong woman :hugs: I'll be throwing you prayers up, and hoping you get a little break soon, sounds like you just have too much on your plate at the moment. Hard enough being 'mum' let alone working mum, Ttcer with problems, and daughter to sick mum :hugs: Don't worry about the 'selfish' posts, if none of us talked about ourselves we would have nothing to talk about and wouldn't be able to offer each other support which like it has been said before, is what this thread is all about. Hope your day gets better honey x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Jenny! holiday will soon be here eh? :happydance: sorry your still getting BFN's, still early days though. I guess with the holiday on the horizon it will be nice for you to have a few drinks and relax, or at least something to take your mind off TTC so you can start afresh if this isn't your cycle. Hoping the snow doesn't cause problems for you x


----------



## phoebe

COOOOOOOEEEEEE!!!!! XXXX:hi::hi::hi::hi:

Apologies for my absence. Hope alll is well, will have to go about near on 100 pages to catch. See u in a bit xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Can't wait for you to Pee on your digi pops!:happydance:

PK so sorry you are having a really difficult time with so many things:hugs: I hope your Mom's surgery goes well and she makes a speedy recovery:hugs:

MC thanks for letting us know about Phoebe, glad she is ok:thumbup:

Jenny, Sorry for the bfn and hope you have a lovely holiday. Like Tink said it would be nice to relax and have some drinks while you are away:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

HIYA PHEEBMEISTER!:happydance::hi:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well look i got my + opk wooppp got pains in my legs and big coldsore on my lip x x x heres a pic
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0133.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all wow congrats mummyv 

Took a while to get though all the posts!!!!

Mckenzie is going to stay at nannies tonight and Kieran and I are having a night on the town  I can't wait haven't been out in ages and spend some time with my gorgeous husband to be!!! 

Anyway we know wot we want for are wedding just got to book it now hopefully going to have a registry office wedding then onto a paddle steamer boast for a party along the norfolk broads!! 

As for TTC been having loads of discharge this week and sore nips so lots of :sex: trying to every other day after finishing AF so fingers crossed this month 

And hi everyone else hope all is ok


----------



## phoebe

HELLO CORALLY WORALLY!!!! XXXX How are u lovely? Sorry for going awol. So glad ur scan went well, she is a wee beauty and i love the name u have:flower: Glad woofit is ok now bless her. And congrats on baby banana:happydance::happydance::happydance:. Just been reading thru all the pages and catching up lol. U busy little bees:haha::haha:Hugs xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lunch time is squeeze time......and a 1 and a 2... :haha: sorry if its wearing thin :rofl: I gotta remind myself and perhaps if think of it whenever I pop on here it will help the 'issue' :haha:

Phhhoeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebllllllllessssssss!!!!!!!!! :hugs: miss ya honey x

Hey Coral, not sure if I said hello today, but Hello! Hows ya pooch? is she perkier now? x


----------



## phoebe

Right and here we go ............. xxxxxx Deep breath, could be sometime lol so bear with me

Lupes :hugs: so sorry the witch got u lovely, i really hope this cycle will be the one for u now. What with Pops and Mommyv's bfps, i have the feeling that this thread will follow the last load of bfps. And that we will get more in the next month or 2. So please keep ur chin up my sweet. Big fat juicy hugs for u xxx Give Dexter a jubbly kiss for me xxx:hugs:

LadyB :hugs: Thanks for ur concern, didnt intentionally go M.I.A, has been a crazy wk. Do let us know what names u decide for ur wee prince:blue::awww: I hope all is well with u. Hugs xxx:hugs:

Tinkerbell :hugs: Again sorry as above, I hope ur feeling ok and not in too much pain. Loved the scooter pics:haha: Hope ur daughter has a wonderful birthday tom :awww: I love ur name for ur wee princess, made me well up:awww: big hugs xxx:hugs:

Popsicle :hugs: I hope ur leaving the google alone m'lady:jo: Thats a good idea about having a later scan:thumbup: as i know it'll worry u. But do keep positive darling, i am so rooting for u hunny. Hope all is well with ur family xxx:hugs:

Cabs aka Dum dum xx:hugs: Thanks again for ur msgs on FB, Apologies for causing concern. Hmmmmmmmmmm belgian chocs hehehe!!! Congrats on baby onion:awww: Loving the countdown u fruit loop!!:haha::thumbup: Have a fab day with ur brother hunny xxx:hugs:

China:hugs: Sorry for ur neg, but keep ur pecker up lovely, still early days:thumbup: please see what i said to Lupes, ur time is a-coming. Bfp's on here are like buses if u know what i mean. Good luck for tom's test. Hope it brings the news/joy we're all craving. big fat hugs xxx:hugs:

PK :hugs: I am sorry ur having such a cruddy time with health/family and ttc'ing issues darling. Breaks my heart to see u and others so down. I really hope ur luck breaks and i echo what i said to China and Lupes. Hang in there love. We're all here for u. Wish ur mum my love and that she is better soon xxx:hugs:

Hopes :hugs: Had to bloody laugh at u peeing urself!! welcome to my world:haha: Can't sneeze now without an accident of some sorts. gorgeous bump btw:thumbup: Was so saddened to hear about ur friend, i hope she'll be alright poor thing:cry: Mc's really are the devil's work:growlmad: Congratulations on baby avocado:awww:xxx :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and congrats on the banana Coral!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Now you have finished mammoth post on everyone else, how are you Phoebe? everything ok? x


----------



## phoebe

Shit posted b4 i finished again DOH!!!!!:growlmad::dohh::wacko:

Puppycat:hugs: Hi lovely, hope ur well hun, been thinking about u. Aww how sweet ut LO gets on well with Oh's son. Always a relief. Hugs xxx:hugs:

SleepingBubs:hugs: Hi lovely Hope ur well and have a fab nite on the razz, i'm jealous lol. hugs xxx:hugs:

Jenny :hugs: Hi hun, hope all is good with u. I do hope u get ur bfp this cycle. Hope ur keeping safe with all the horrid weather i have seen up in ur part of the world. Have a fab holiday love, yet again i am jealous lol. hugs xxx:hugs:

Regal :hugs:Hi lovely, i saw that u were due to O the other day, i really hope u catch that eggy hun. Hope all is well with u hun. Hugs xxx:hugs:

BabyD:hugs: Where are u darling?:shrug: i mean i know i went missing but u have been gone aeons. I hope u are well. Please get in touch, missing u xxx:kiss::hugs:

Lew:hugs: Gorgeous bump young lady:thumbup: hope ur keeping well hun. Any news on a name for ur princess??:flower: Hugs xxx:hugs:

Damita:hugs::kiss: please dont disappear for too long my sweet. U will be sorely missed on here. I understand how hard it is TTC'ing, i too thought it would never happen. And like i said to the other TCCERS hang in there, ur moment will come. And please come back soon. Hugs xxx:hugs:

Caz:hugs: Woohoo for +OPK lovely, now get :sex: and i pray u catch ur eggy darling, loadsa :dust: for u. Hugs xxx:hugs:

Phewwww i am cream crackered now lol. I really hope i have not missed anyone. and hope u all have a lovely weekend xxxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Oh bugger me i forgot something most excellent and important!!!!

CONGRATS MOMMYV!!!!! XXXX:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::flower::flower::flower::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::flow::flow::flow::crib::crib::crib::yellow::yellow::yellow::yipee::yipee::yipee::awww::awww::awww::friends::friends::juggle::juggle::fool::loopy::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny::holly::holly::holly:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/:rain::rain::flasher::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::awww::awww::yellow::crib::crib::bfp::bfp::cloud9::kiss:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Tinky winky xxxx
yes i am fine thankyou my lovely, have had the craziest week, been so busy boo. Had family over from France, millions of appts etc etc. Sorry for going missing, like i Said to Cabs, it felt like i was missing me right arm not getting on here to see my chicks and chicklettes. really missed u all:cry: My mad crazy time is not quite over as yet. Will going to Belgium for a day trip tom, and really do have to get up at the crack of sparrow fart in the morning:haha::haha: All is well with me and :baby:, been getting some good strong movements now. even my OH felt a few y-day:cloud9:. Have got a right wriggle puss in here in me tummy:haha:. i see that i am a papaya still :nope: must be a manky old thing by now as it has been 3 weeks:rofl::rofl::rofl:
But on a higher note it is my V day today!!!! Woohoo!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

My word, Phoebe! tell me you took notes, that was quite a post :haha: aww bless ya! Its your V day????????? vagina day? :haha: Hope you have a great time tomorrow, enjoy all that movement.....soon enough they get so big it hurts! x


----------



## phoebe

:winkwink:


Tinkerbellxxx said:


> My word, Phoebe! tell me you took notes, that was quite a post :haha: aww bless ya! Its your V day????????? vagina day? :haha: Hope you have a great time tomorrow, enjoy all that movement.....soon enough they get so big it hurts! x

I did actually:blush: as we all know i am too dumb to retain that much info:rofl::rofl::rofl:
V day u cheeky minx, is my viability day hehehe!!! If :baby: was to make an early appearance, then s/he has a good chance of survival. Maybe something maybe not, but its a huge milestone for me after my previous pregnancy history:thumbup: xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwwww I seeeeeee :haha: yes, I completely get what you mean :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awwwwwww I seeeeeee :haha: yes, I completely get what you mean :hugs: x

Thankyou sweetpea!!:hugs: xxx Vagina day:dohh: hehehehe!!! xxx


----------



## poppy666

Back from shopping and just done my digi couldnt help myself and save it till next week :haha::happydance::happydance:

Now need to catch up but notice Phoebe safe and sound thank god :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DIGI 3+ 003.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## phoebe

Thank you sweetness:hugs:hope ur alright my little poasa:haha: Btw i love ur ticker hunny xxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ermm......twins Poppy?!?!? eaaak :haha: 3+ already my word! Well the good thing is you have a ton of HCG sustaining your pregnancy there, always a good thing :happydance: its a booooooootiful sight indeed x


----------



## phoebe

Wouldnt it be amazing if it were 2 girls too!!! :thumbup::flower: xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mind you, its only a couple of days off right? I got my ASDA in too, the lazy way :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

love the digi pops:happydance:

Phoebe congrats on hitting the 24 week mark luv thats excellent:happydance: i hope next week you change fruits!!:haha:

Tink hi hun, pooch much better now back to her normal self :awww:

Caz get bd'ing with that pos opk!

yes where is babyd she has been gone too long now! :(

I forgot to say hi to hopes, Lew and ladyb I think:dohh: :hi: ladies


----------



## poppy666

I know i cheated was gonna save it till Tuesday :haha: thats my last poas now :cry: dunno i just dont feel i need to test all time with this one, my last pregnancy i kept testing all the time :shrug: but dont feel the need now.

Awww Phoebe i know id love a girl but two of them? omg id be pulling my hair out lol and tbh im not bothered if its a boy as long as its a sticky :cloud9:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> I know i cheated was gonna save it till Tuesday :haha: thats my last poas now :cry: dunno i just dont feel i need to test all time with this one, my last pregnancy i kept testing all the time :shrug: but dont feel the need now.
> 
> Awww Phoebe i know id love a girl but two of them? omg id be pulling my hair out lol and tbh im not bothered if its a boy as long as its a sticky :cloud9:

I hear u love bug :thumbup: sending u all the sticky dust and good vibes i can muster xxxxxxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## poppy666

Congratz too Phoebe on hitting 24wks lovely :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Congratz too Phoebe on hitting 24wks lovely :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Phewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!! thankyou chicks xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooh I missed the OPK, get :sex: Caz! x


----------



## Hopes314

pheebyweeby congrats on 24 weeks :hugs: time is really flying! baby will be out in no time can you believe it :)


----------



## Hopes314

coral congrats on banana :)

pk :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: i hope things start to turn around soon :hugs:

caz :sex: :sex: :sex:

poppy whoo you got a 3+ awfully earlyyyy:happydance::happydance::happydance:

tink hows the megabump :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mega Bump is getting even more mega :haha: just getting ready for the feeding of the 5000 :haha: got people over for Jessica's birthday tomorrow, pop on laters xx


----------



## poppy666

Piccy please :winkwink:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy you're going to have to take a bump pic soon so we've all got something to compare to when you get giant :haha:


----------



## poppy666

lol tbh i dont really get that big, with korben everyone said i had a small bump for 30+wks probz a bit bigger than what Tink is now :haha: but will when all this bloating goes ive just had to buy leggings cos i cant fasten my jeans up x


----------



## Hopes314

:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Leggings are a god send :haha: Got that all topsy turvy, Jess's birthday tomorrow, but Party tea tonight :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Aww is jessica 10 tomorrow? 

Hi hopes how ya feeling today?

Poppy in the video you posted of your labour your belly looks quite small. Lucky you. And yes leggings are great arent they?!

I have been getting kicked about a lot lately and even woke up a few times from it! Idont mind it apart from the bladder kicks ouch! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

I got some nice one's out of New Look, look like horse riding pants lol but nice x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No she's 9, might have said she's already 9 to you Coral :haha: I have a habit of thinking of them as the age they are gonna be when they get close :rofl: She's got her friend staying over tonight, first sleepover here. Wonder if they will get any sleep tonight? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

They are quite 'in' aren't they Pops, my friend was wearing some. Which maxi cosi car seat have you got Pops? I'm tryin to choose between the pebble and cabrio? x


----------



## poppy666

Got the Cabrio one x


----------



## ladybeautiful

:hi: everyone...!

Phoebe... glad to see you back :hug: and CONGRATULATIONS on V-day!!! :happydance:

Am watching the Tsunami coverage on TV... making me sad don't really feel very chatty... have a couple of friends in Japan am praying they're safe...

have a good day everyone.... got lotsa cleaning to do preparing for in laws visit next week so might not be on much today... 

oh MC hope you're having/you had a good time with brother and family! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

LB hope your friends are safe :hugs: terrible whats happened over there x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: evening all...had a great afternoon with bro and family...lunch was nice and kids enjoyed themselves...cant remember who asked about babydream but she is ok, working nights so is tired, she said to say hi...so..:wave: <---from babydream.....cant remember now....oh yea...ace digi poppy!!!!!!! :yipee: happy Vday mi dum dum, have fun in belgium tomorrow! lupin.sorry the bitch got ya.....:hugs: hope everyone is A ok im pooped need an early night:sleep:


----------



## mothercabbage

prayers for your friends ladyb...such a shame x
whos birthday is it tomorrow...tinks? sure i read that......:cake: happy birthday!!!! jessicca xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

MC glad you had a good afternoon with your bro n Co :hugs: and say hi back to BD :kiss:


----------



## puppycat

Hopes314 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> No we don't pay the drug prices, but we do pay for prescriptions. A flat rate for each script regardless of how cheep or expensive the item(s) We have 'examptions' here where you don't have to pay the precription charge. One of them is a maternity exemption :happydance: Anyhow back to you, 16 weeks is usually quite a turning point, it might be that the sickness never goes, but if it does it should be soon for you :hugs: x
> 
> so once you're pregnant you dont have to pay for the prescriptions? Oh that is a lovely deal! Is it decent price to pay for prescriptions otherwise? I know the US jacks up the prices of our healthcare costs in general, a 15 minute ultrasound is obviously not worth the 1900$ that they billed me for it!! Insurance pays for it but we get a statement in the mail showing what they are billing insurance... 1900$ for an ultrasound is disgusting. OH had a colonoscopy recently and they billed insurance over 6000$ and it was a 10 minute outpatient procedure with light anesthesia. It is obviously not worth 6000$.Click to expand...

In Wales prescriptions are free of charge completely, I think Scotland have just changed their charges now too. (Can any Scottish ladies clarify that?)




phoebe said:


> Shit posted b4 i finished again DOH!!!!!:growlmad::dohh::wacko:
> 
> Puppycat:hugs: Hi lovely, hope ur well hun, been thinking about u. Aww how sweet ut LO gets on well with Oh's son. Always a relief. Hugs xxx:hugs:

Awww you been thinking about me? :hugs:
I'm ok thanks, Laura's a bit better today I think, went to my grandparents (at their request) and my nan expected my daughter to stay in her pram as there was 'too much for her to touch' :growlmad: I am so annoyed - why invite a toddler round to sit in her pushchair???????????? :growlmad:



poppy666 said:


> Back from shopping and just done my digi couldnt help myself and save it till next week :haha::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Now need to catch up but notice Phoebe safe and sound thank god :hugs:

Poppy - :thumbup: WOW!!! :thumbup:

Me thinks :baby: :baby: :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi Puppycat!
Yeah prescriptions in Scotland will be free after April i think, at the moment i think it's £3 we pay x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Didn't know that Puppycat, that's good then! How ridiculous for your grandparents to expect a toddler to stay in her pram?! Mind you, that's the way they did it back in the day I guess. Hope your ok honey :hugs: x

Well kids sent up to bed, as to how much sleep any of us get tonight, we shall see :haha: the girls have been in fits of over excited giggles, made me smile. Might not make me smile if it continues through the night :rofl:

I'm gonna get told off on Monday when I report my blood sugars....seems a kids 'party tea' is not a good idea for me, I'm flying high, second night in a row eeeeak.

Anyhow, DH going on about 'getting it' tonight.....its not doing it for me :haha: Poor DH :haha: nunnites x


----------



## poppy666

Happy birthday to Jessica for tomorrow sweetie :cake: Im up Durham for the day tomorrow so be back after tea... fx'd you get some sleep tonight with hypo girlies :haha::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

£3 Jen? Blimy! I wonder how they justify the charge to the rest of the UK! I personally haven't had to pay for mine for ages as I've qualified for various exemptions for years :) you ok Jen? right, really am off to bed now :haha: x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Jenny - I thought I'd heard they were making prescriptions free there soon.

Tink - My nan always had a play pen, we had one too but my 'little' girl is so tall now she can climb out of hers and so it has been put away. My problem is she's tall enough to reach things now but still too young to understand what she's doing. She's still my little baby but by gum she's tall!!

Oh, she can climb out of her pushchair too :haha:

She's a proper little adventurer!

Well DH came home from watching the rugby and stank of beer, one of our mutual friends got a little worse for wear and threw a pint over him in 'celebration' of our win - lol. Needless to say he wasn't amused and stormed out :haha: - it's not like *he* has to wash it is it!! 

I sent him to bed about an hour ago as he kept falling asleep on the sofa and he snores like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## poppy666

Just before i go to bed Phoebe wanted to wish you a Happy Viability day sweetie :yipee::yipee::yipee::hug:


----------



## MommyV

hi ladies,

coral thanks for asking about me I'm doing well and the pg is sort of starting to sink in right now I feel mostly tired and crampy dh was very excited when I told him and all day today he kept asking me if I was okay he was being so sweet Congrats on the banana although I find the fruit thing a bit confusing 

Tink gl with the sleepover tonight and happy 9th birthday to Jessica 

Phoebe so glad to see you back on and happy viability day 

Poppy what a great test that is awesome! how are you feeling so far?

MC I'm glad that you had a nice visit with your brother looking forward to your scan in a couple of weeks

Sleeping bubs thanks for the Congrats and enjoy the night out with oh that sounds so nice

caz get to it and hopefully you'll catch that eggy

PK I'm sorry that you're having a hard time sweetie and I'll keep you and your family in my prayers


----------



## mothercabbage

good morning all:wave:...thought id nip online early so i can get back offline and clean up,house is a mess:haha:..im in a cba mood today..but ive gotta get something done..i saw the skanks baby, i expected it to be a little pink wrinkly,not so pretty looking baby, but for her,the baby is sweet,it was only a pic i saw, the hospital have done a diary for her other kids and she showed me that...skank looks really ill one of her teeth have dropped out and she is very pale! looks like a druggie...but she says baby will be home in a week or so...hope she goes into care,that little one deserves better.
time for a :coffee: i think...


----------



## coral11680

Morning girls!

Happy 9th birthday to Jessica!:yipee::cake: hope she has a lovely day and hopefully you all got some sleep last night:haha:

Mc glad your visit with your brother went well Hun. Poor baby next door,I wonder why they are letting her home with her if they don't allow her other kids to live with her?

Lady sorry to hear about your friends in japan. It's so terrible what's happening there and very scary. I hope they are ok.

I can't remember what else I was going to write now :dohh:

:hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning honeys, thanks for Jessica's birthday well wishes! Hectic here, and got little sleep. Will catch up with you all later x


----------



## mothercabbage

bump at 17+1weeks...weather poo here today so im surfing the web! thought id post a bump pic for you guys...:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 89 KB
Views: 1


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls another nice opk sex again woopp dinner on starving sunny here i will put my washing on the line mc lovely bump hun x x x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Nice bump MC I was thinking boy for you but I kind of think that you have a girl looking bump I guess we'll just have to wait and see

Yay for a pos opk Caz!!

Tink- happy birthday to Jessica I'm sure you're beat after last night enjoy the rest of the birthday festivites

Coral- Hi!

here are my pics from this morning lines are getting darker on both tests


----------



## mothercabbage

nice tests mommyv!!! :yipee: had to steal your ticker too!! too cute! xx


----------



## caz & bob

wooppp mommyv great lines hun x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Caz :loopy: for the + OPK, more :sex: for you, catch that egg girly :dust: x

MC, what a lovely bump :happydance: I can't decide whether it looks girly or boyish myself, which are you carrying like? x

Mommyv, loving the lines :happydance: having a lovely day thank you, Jessica off with her dad now so I'm gonna have a nice bath while I have the house to myself. Bliss :) x


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

Mc lovely little bump I still think girl.

Mommyv love the lines :yipee:

Tink glad jessica is enjoying her birthday, have a nap and catch up on your sleep!

Hi caz!

Asfm its becoming harder to sleep at night and I wake up almost every night with numb or painful hands. I guess ots carpal tunnel I remember getting it while preggo before. I also jumped out of bed with a leg cramp! Ouch another joy of pregnancy! Does anyone else get them? Xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm chilling Coral :haha: might get my head down for a bit I guess :) No I'm not getting cramps, but completely understand what your going through with the sleepless nights :haha: have you tried pillows n stuff? :hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: coral and tink....im not sure about bump...maybe a bit like connors,but cant really remember chloes..im still thinking :pink: soon find out i guess, ive not had cramps in legs yet...its the under rib pain that im not looking forward to..connor used to stretch his feet right under them..hurt..alot! quiet today,typical sunday! xx


----------



## Regalpeas

Hey everyone! Hope all is well!

Coral what a beauty you have there! So glad to finally see your scan pics! :) You must be ecstatic.

Hopes happy avacado days!

Lady I love bruschetta! Never tried it with avacado only various types of traditional and I make a delicious fruit based batch. Yum!

Tink glad Jessica had a great birthday. I think the name you have picked out is very nice. Sorry about your mom and MIL :hug: . I think Hazel as middle name is a great way to keep their legacies going.

MC nice bump! You're coming along there.

China I hope there's still a chance. Hang in there!

Afm in the 2ww wait...blah blah blah nitpickity nitpickity. Lol trying to focus on other stuff.

Spring is right around the corner. Makes me very happy. Out with that old cold and in with the new skys so blue. :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs! 

Regal, :dust: for your TWW, hope its your last! x

MC, I've decided Its a boy bump. I think you would carry a girl like that too cause of your lovely slim physique. x

Luckily Sunday was quiet here so I don't have much to catch up on :) I'll be on and off again today, got Specialist doc app this morning, then physio this afternoon. Had nice chilled Sunday for the first time in ages! Only trouble was my kids all stunk of smoke (apparently he was smoking in the house with the kids) and they rolled in at 9 so there was no time for baths. He has a baby too, I hate it when people do that. My daughter also trod in dogs poop in their garden and she came home with the dirty sock in her brand new bag. He never even gave her a plastic bag or offered to clean it, I wish I never had to have anything to do with the waste of space. Rant over......

Right gonna gets dressed and get out. Hope your all well, and for those of you who have it, enjoy the sunshine! Feels like spring this morning :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

Tink you got a busy day ahead, hope all goes well at your appointments :hugs: just sat here having a quick :coffee: whilst korben being quiet..

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

MC your sooooooooooooo small, do you generally get bigger near the end? x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: 
tink...thanx :flower: dont feel so slim just lately...i thought of something that made my bumps differ form chloes and connors....with chloe i got stretch marks (bad) on my hips..they never re-stretched with connor,,,at all!!!! they just moved towards my back and stayed "loose" if you know what i mean, but with connor he gave me little stretch marks umder my belly button but more to the sides...ill post a pic if you like..its hard to explain...well with this bump i can feel my lower tummy stretching more than the skin on my hips, so maybe a boy bump:shrug: id love a boy but im not that lucky, so im saying :pink: still, maybe just keeping an open mind so im not dissapointed if it is a girl, not that i will be, but you get what i mean...as for the ex...well mine had chloe from friday 430pm until sunday 1pm...BUT! he dropped her off for 2 hours on saturday back with us! i dont get ex's they all wankers!! so you have my sympathy!:hugs: hope the app goes well...xxx :wave: poppy...yes i get huge towards the end, id have had no stretch marks if chloe came on time!!! i know im gonna be huge and have another big baby!:argh: how much do private c-sec's cost! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

See.....boy :haha: a big boy :wacko: Tell me about it, I am pooping myself about this birth thing time, I can't even walk without massive pain let alone push a 10lber out of there again :wacko: x

Popsy, good day yesterday? x


----------



## poppy666

Your both making me nervous about big babies :haha: Yeah Tink was ok but got lost on way back cos i was day dreaming and missed my turning lol wouldnt mind i do same journey every week :dohh:

I got all my stretch marks from rhys i went from 7 1/2 stone to 10 1/2 put 3 stone on pfft x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops ya plonker :haha: I do that all the time. Tink the twit n Pops the Plonker :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: I know annoying cos it took me 3hrs to get home instead of 2hrs x


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: @preg head poppy!!!..least it only took an extra hour! lol
how big were all your babies so far poppy? i know you had some big ones didnt you tink, think coral's chloe was almost 9lb too...seems a ding dong trait, to have/had bigger than average babies...look out girls!! :argh:


----------



## coral11680

Morning!:hi:

Regal, good luck in yout TWW and lots of :dust:

Tink, how annoying with the smoke and dog poo!:growlmad: oh well. Hope your appointments go well:hugs:

MC I was the same got more stretchmarks with Chloe and like you some near hips, but with Ryan mostly around my belly button! I hope I don't get anymore this time! Been slapping on the cocoa butter!

Poppy that preggo brain has kicked in hasn't it!!:dohh: Still I would do that sort of thing do I'm shit at directions.

Nothing new with me. No numb hands or cramps last night:happydance::haha:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: MC i love the :argh:


----------



## poppy666

Mc weights varied

Rhys 7lb 14oz
Gage 6lb 2oz '2wk early'
Wade 6lb 11oz
Korben 7lb 4oz '2wk early'


----------



## mothercabbage

awww, they good weights poppy! chloe was 7lb 4oz, same as Korben, she was 8 days late though...then i jumped to 9lb 1oz with connor, hope i dont jump 2lbs again!! :argh:<--just for you coral lol...well i have gutted the whole upstairs, my bedroom isnt decorated yet and i want wallpaper and paint on the walls so ive made a start and sorted all the crap out, hope we get to start that next week, i want a nice room for :baby: to come home to..so any helpers would be gratefully recieved!! :haha: im almost finished for the days chores so im going to have an hour with connor:sleep: i love afternoon sofa naps! :yipee:
coral thats spooky how our :blue::pink: stretched us the same...wonder if ill get more this time:shrug: nothing a t-shirt cant cover...OH will have to lump anymore i get! its his fault!:rofl: anyone got any new stretch marks yet? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

meant to say...:yipee: for the hands coral....i never got that with my other two....is it bad? x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi Ding Dongs ;)
Tink you asked a couple of days ago if i was ok so just wanted to let you know im fine.
I just can't get out of lurking mode because i don't feel i have much to update you guys on. Got bfn again this morning so i know im out this cycle im just waiting on af (hoping she will have been n gone by Saturday for my holiday). 
TTC has really got to me recently i just wish i could forget about it and just let 'it happen' but i want to start a family so bad i can't, it's tearing me up a bit.
Im hoping that after my holiday i will feel a bit better about it all.
I do love coming on and reading about how all you guys are getting on though :) so please don't think im being rude if you guys see me here but im not really participating im just in a weird place right now as far as TTC is concerned.
Love ya's x


----------



## poppy666

Never think your rude we all get our lurking days sweetie, maybe your holiday will do you the world of good :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

lurk away JENNY!!(edited)sorry preg head alert!!, its not rude of you, we understand, we all been lurkers at some point! have a great time on holiday :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Its Jenny not Caz pmsl :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

I know what you mean MC I need to decorate also. My bedroom is hideous(been like it since my brother bought this house) but its last on my list at the moment. We have the paint to do the hallways, just fresh paint not much difference in colour its beige. I am def painting the kids rooms though. Might have to wait until we get back from the USA though.:shrug: I also want to get them both new blinds and I have the curtains for Chloe/baby's room:happydance: The baby will be in with me for a while in moses basket but cot and stuff will be in Chloe's room.

Chloe was 8lbs13oz and 6 days late
Ryan was 7lbs 13oz and 1 week early. Hopefully this one is like Ryan!

Jenny so sorry for another bfn hun:hugs: Hope the witch is gone by your holiday so you can relax and enjoy. I know how hard it is TTC and it's all I could think about at times. Of course we don't think your rude:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Jen, I'm glad your ok. Like the others said, we have all been there, and have had our lurking times :hugs: I think the holiday will do you a world of good, try and relax and take you mind off everything. You will get there in the end, I fell pregnant during/after holidays with my others, so hopefully the stress free break will be just what you need to cope with TTCing and make you extra fertile! x

Coral MC, my house is in desperate need of a paint also, but were having on till we know if were moving or not. Should know in 2 weeks FX I'm itching to nest :haha: 

MC yes my babies were big 9lb10, 10lb1, 8lb14 and 9lb 14. :argh: :haha: x

Right off to physio, hoping its worth it. x


----------



## poppy666

Ouch big babies :haha: enjoy physio x


----------



## phoebe

Hello DD's xxx:hi::hi:

Good luck at physio Tink, hope it will help u loads xxx

Jenny lurk away hun, we all get those feelings hun, i hope u will feel better soon and that ur holiday will be the tonic to lift ur spirits xxx

Hi Poppy, Coral, Cabs hope u ladies are well xxx in lurkio mode myself, soooooooooo tired :sleep: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. Belgium was a good day, but it has wrecked me lol xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

hey Phoebe! Did you go to Bruges? x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Its Jenny not Caz pmsl :rofl::rofl::rofl:

pmsl...will have to go edit, i actually knew it was jenny, i was just talking to a "caz" on the other thread..:rofl::dohh: silly cabbage!


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: silly cabbage!


----------



## mothercabbage

holy shit tink!! they were big at birth!! lets hope this one is more average than over average for you!! we'll have to get a list of guesses for actual date born and weights at birth soon, i love doing it when i have a preggo mate....gonna make a list i think..:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: dum dum did you bring me belgium chocs back!:shrug: glad you had fun but rest up today!! xxx


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well- didn't get a chance to read back more than a few pages...

Over the weekend, I had some MAJOR cramping...scared the piss out of me. Woke up in the middle of the night with strong lower abdo and back cramps. OH asked if I wanted to go to hospital, I said no.
I am thinking (hoping) its round ligament pain (and maybe a little constipation pain too!) but seeing the doc today for a regular appt so will mention it. I might ask for a UTI test just in case....

My whole family is going on a cruise next week- I am excited and nervous at the same time. I have gotten REALLY sick on 2 cruises I have been on in the past (so severe that the doc on board gave me steroid shots and I was so weak...) . I am hoping to stay 100% healthy on this one. 

Sleeping has been a struggle lately- my hips have been killing me and the lower abdo cramps waking me up...hoping I get more rest in the weeks to come- SO tired!

Did I see that MommyV got her bfp too???????????????????????? CONGRATULATIONS MOMMYV! :baby: :bfp: :baby: :woohoo:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls got another + opk 3 now so dont no when i am going to o i will just have to keep having :sex: haha x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

@lew....i get them pains too...sometimes quite bad of a night time, had to get up once or twice, i thought it was maybe just round ligament pains too but i also am consipated too...maybe just normal pains so to speak!? :hugs: 
caz...they say you should go with 1st +opk for OV...so roughly 24-36 hours after 1st +opk you should Ov...have you had any pains? twinges..ewcm?...i take it you dont temp/chart...sending you :dust:


----------



## ladybeautiful

:hi: all! 

had another late morning...! I stay awake almost all night and my sleep kicks in only in the mornings! :shrug:

MC nice bump! Have you ladies been tracking your weight? I am shocked at how quickly I'm piling on the pounds!

LEW - hope the cramps are nothing more than stretching and growing pains. good luck at doc's appointment. and enjoy the cruise!

Jenny - sorry about the BFN. Hope you have a good vacation; hopefully you get to suspend your TTC worries for a while. :hugs:

sorry can't remember much else.... still in a fog... :dohh: but big :hugs: everybody :flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx ladyb...im not sure how much weight ive put on...not much really to say the size of my bump...around 3lbs i think...that will change in the coming months i know!!!!!!!...wheres your bump pic! im still waiting!!:haha: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Physio was ok, I have SPD and SIJD (front and back of the pelvis dysfunction) got a massive belt that's helping a bit better than the one I had. She's put my crutches on order cause they didn't have any, and told me pretty much everything I already knew. Oh well, its a small help I guess, plus least I have a definite diagnosis. Just gotta plod along I guess :( least bubba seems ok, she's a little wriggle bum :haha: x

Lew, round ligament pain is not a cramping sensation. Its usually one of them pains that kind of 'catch' you and can be quite painful for a time. It may also presents as an aching soreness. The sort of cramps your describing sound like something you will need to check out with your doctor honey, may well be GI in nature (since you say you have constipation) or UT so defo see doc about it to be on the safe side honey, like MC said may well be completly normal but since your going get it checked :) Try sleeping with a pillow between your legs for the hip pain, body pillows are fab too. I find it best having a support under my bump, between my legs, and slightly under/behind my back x

Caz keep :sex: ing :haha: more :dust: x

Pheobe, glad to see you pop in, get some more Zzzzzz 's honey :hugs: x

MC, yes guessing the weight is fun :haha: I'm guessing this one will be a little smaller......or that might just be wishfull thinking :haha: x


----------



## caz & bob

mothercabbage said:


> @lew....i get them pains too...sometimes quite bad of a night time, had to get up once or twice, i thought it was maybe just round ligament pains too but i also am consipated too...maybe just normal pains so to speak!? :hugs:
> caz...they say you should go with 1st +opk for OV...so roughly 24-36 hours after 1st +opk you should Ov...have you had any pains? twinges..ewcm?...i take it you dont temp/chart...sending you :dust:

yes with the 1st + opk i had bad o pains in my legs but still got cramps hun i do temp my chart is ffs hun have a look x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Id have a guess you O'd in the early hours this morning based on your temps and first positive OPK so another :sex: today should seal the deal FX! x


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Caz :dust::dust::dust:

Lew hope your ok sweetie, dont forget to mention at your appointment :hugs:

afm just lurking, got af cramps today so chillaxin.. dont get them everyday just random.

Hope everyones good x


----------



## mothercabbage

never saw the link to your chart caz:dohh: yea i think maybe your temps will rise from todays..keep at the :sex: until you know you hace Ovd by FF just to be safe...:dust:
tink im going to save my weight/date of birth guesses for a couple of weeks time...but im going to say 8lb 16oz for you...you have "decent" size bubbas....i may change my guess though, glad you got a more helpful belt, sounds so uncomfy and sore what you have:hugs::hugs::hugs:cant remember what i was going to say now..:dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies

I've been lurking a bit too like Jenny. I do feel a bit 'out of the loop' being on a pregnancy forum and not TTC - lol. 

Managed to take LAura to the park today, she loved the swings and the slide, she kept going round to climb the steps for the slide over and over. Was so sweet. 

Anyway, quiet night in for me after my Nan cancelled on me :haha: were supposed to go to the cinema but the film's not on until 10 to 9, she said it's too late for her - bless.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: puppycat, we a mixed thread :flower: so dont feel out of the loop, we here for general chit chat too, weather, kids, marriage....food!:happydance: :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

missed ya there chillaxing poppy....i got a few af style cramps in those early weeks...must be bubba getting comfy!:thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tink you must be in so much pain sweetie, proper feel for you :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Physio was ok, I have SPD and SIJD (front and back of the pelvis dysfunction) got a massive belt that's helping a bit better than the one I had. She's put my crutches on order cause they didn't have any, and told me pretty much everything I already knew. Oh well, its a small help I guess, plus least I have a definite diagnosis. Just gotta plod along I guess :( least bubba seems ok, she's a little wriggle bum :haha: x

:wave: Tink

I had SPD with Laura - I truly feel for you because it was bloody awful, I was signed off from work in the end because I could hardly move.

One of the best things I learnt was to sit on a carrier bag in the car, that way you can easily swivel your bum to step out frontwards instead of separating the legs to step out - OUCHIE!

Other than that it's a beeeehatch and you just have to take it slowly :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww tink its bad isnt it.....:hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

just had an odd phone call from MIL 2B something about that Kieran's dad had text about some money, didn't have a clue wot she was on about so rang Kieran OH and he said that his dad text this morning to c if we wanted £3,500 to put towards r wedding, so he told me to ring and say yes!! I like umm wot do I say so I rang his parents and I didn't know wot to say and his dad said do u want the money?? I was like ummm yes please and then he said ok speak u later and hung up lol Kieran is ringing his mum tomorrow!!! Lol

Think Mckenzie is tired he didn't eat tea (well had some) and now is laying on the sofa and floor....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC....yes its bad. I'm buggered :haha: x

Thanks for the support everyone, you guys keep me going :hugs: x

Puppycat, its a thread for everything and anything, chat away :) thanks for the tip with the car, what a fab idea! I'll be using that for sure, thanks x

Sleeping bubs, what a result! don't know what sort of wedding your planning but it will sure help wont it?! x


----------



## mothercabbage

im struggling to get on bnb tonight, took ages to load a page!:growlmad: just wanted to update you on the latest with the skank nextdoor..the hospital have found drugs(canabis) in her hospital room, they wont let her near the baby.....how low is that woman gonna sink!!!..signing off as internet sucks tonight! sleep well all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Does she not learn silly plank :growlmad: bnb playing up for me too, sweet dreams lovely xxx


----------



## puppycat

Some people don't deserve to be blessed with God's children x


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Bnb was playing up earlier for me also!

Tink sorry you are in a lot of pain, hopefully u get your crutches soon and the belt eases the discomfort also:hugs:

Lew how was the doc appointment?

MC that skank obviously doesn't give a toss about her baby :(

I'm off to bed now also night girls! X


----------



## Hopes314

Well I havent been on for days and it feels like I missed a lot. So hard to catch up!

Tink:hugs::hugs: it sounds awful to be in so much pain, I hope it eases up with the new belt and all, wish there was more they could do to help you through this! I'm sure seeing your tiny :baby: will make it all worth while!

Lew and MC- I have similar pains to what you guys describe. Today was the worst of it so far actually. Mine feels like a combination between my belly stretching, round ligament pains, and constipation. So much going on in that region its hard to sort out what is what at this point!!

MC-I can't believe the stuff going on with your crazy neighbor! I just hope baby turns out alright and wont be affected by any more of the mother's stupidity. Yuck!

Jenny:hugs: TTC is hard and its all you can think about, which is definitely normal! Try not to let it get you too down:hugs: I hope AF is here and gone by the time your weekend comes:happydance:

As for me, I had my first appointment with the new midwives this morning. Wasn't bad, took TWO HOURS yikes. They gave all the info from the beginning as though I was a new first tri patient, and then we went from there. There are 8 midwives in the practice, and I just happened to see the NEW midwife that has literally just started 2 days ago. She was slow working on the computer and inputting the info, and it took her a long time to print me a prescription for a prenatal lol. Got my order for my anatomy scan, they said I could have it anytime in next 2-4 weeks but we chose to schedule it same day as next midwife appointment since its all in same hospital and hospital is 50 minutes from our house:dohh: So exactly one month from today (monday). Anyway they're all nice people, they are really pushing taking the birthing class and breastfeeding class, and also pushing for us to make a "birth plan." Has anyone ever actually made a birth plan?? They also asked us to participate in a "new moms study" that will add an extra few minutes on to our appointments, they're compensating us with cash and giving us free parking and a car seat and stuff, but regardless, as a student nurse it was always so hard to try to get people to participate in our little studies, so I felt like I should be nice and say yes, no harm done. Also, we get 3 free extra ultrasounds and 2 free extra blood work exams out of the deal because part of the study pays attention to cervical length/competence, baby size and hormone/nutrient levels, so I will be happy to have the extra monitoring anyway (you guys know how I worry :haha:). It also includes a free 3D ultrasound at the end of the pregnancy. 

ANYWAY enough about all of that, baby is doing just fine. Uterus is still measuring a little big, almost even with my bellybutton right now midwife said. Officially gained 11 pounds since the beginning of the pregnancy:dohh: Baby heartbeat is still around 158-160. Was kicking like crazy when midwife was trying to pick up heartbeat. Midwife did mention that she was surprised baby is down so low still when uterus extends so high. Does this matter? :shrug: <---midwife said this might be why im pissing myself pahahah baby is low and kicking the piss out of me.. literally.
Have been "thinking" I've been feeling baby lately, and today I KNOW I'm feeling baby moving, so its about time!!

Saw you guys talking about painting.. this past weekend OH and I painted the baby room and put together the crib, it is lovely, almost made me cry :cry: Will post a pic at some point:thumbup:

China-I know you were looking at the same crib we bought, the graco stanton or similar, and were interested in how it was in person. OH is VERY happy with it. It is very big and sturdy and thick, and feels very safe. For price, I definitely recommend it! :thumbup:

Sorry for the long dumb post, just felt like I had a lot to catch you guys up on. Will be excited to guess everyone's :baby: birth dates and weights!! I am starting to feel like I'm having a giant cow baby, with the big measurements and big weight gain.:shock:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Tink I'm so sorry that youre in so much pain I hope that you can get through the rest of this pregnancy without being in too much more pain

MC I hope that this time you have a smaller baby I can't imagine having a baby almost 10 lbs also still praying for that poor little baby girl maybe best that she gets away from her mother now

Hopes sounds like little one is doing well I never did a birth plan but I know many women do I think that poppy said that she did one

Lew I hope that those pains aren't anything but I think it may be a good idea to mention it to the docs when you go

Poppy I hope that all is going well with you I have been having some cramps as well I don't remember this with my others but I do think that it's normal

Jenny it's okay to lurk I've been a lurker many times I hope that you'll be feeling better soon and get that bfp

Sleeping bubs that's great that you're getting all that money for a wedding you should be able to have a great wedding

caz I wasnt able to see your chart but I hope that you o soon

asfm nothing going here I think that it will be fun to guess baby stats my children so far have been 7lb10oz and 6lb13oz and they were both 5 days early so I'm hoping that this lo won't be any bigger


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all
hopes...glad you got your new MW!:happydance: plenty of scans and stuff going on for you! that will help pass the time:thumbup:..so when is your scan? do you have an actual date,i think you said 4 weeks from yesterday so 11th april:shrug:...i think your team :pink:...but you still staying team:yellow:?? 
mommyv and poppy...hows those little bumps coming along? looking forward to those first bump pics soon!!
foggy here,hope it clears and leaves a nice day, got a couple of wash loads to do today....think im going to start making my guess list...what shall we guess on...actual date of birth, weight..anymore?...length? hair colour? ...tired and achey today...**yawns**


----------



## phoebe

Hello dum dum xx:hi::hi:
Just thought i'd pop on for a min, as if i leave it i have too much catch up on and my poor brain cant take it:haha: Cant believe how vile that skanky bitch is Cabs, un-effing-believable. hope for wee one's sake the authorities keep hold of her xxx
Tink sorry to hear how bad things are for u lovely, hope new belt and crutches will help ur bad pains hun. the carrier bag trick really does work lov, did it myself the other day, plus my side of car looks like a julie nest now:haha: xx
LadyB hope ur aches ease up also, u sound similar to me. Been having a few harsh moments myself the last few days, deffo growthage going on methinks. Plus long car journey didnt help much sunday. xxx
Glad app went well Hopes, they sound really on the ball xxx
Corally, didnt go to Bruges, day trip was a tobacco(for him)/choccy run. I was chief navigator :haha: xxx tho i did a Poppy on the way home...........hmmm:dohh:


----------



## phoebe

Done my usual trick and posted b4 i was finished DOH!!!!!:dohh::wacko:
Good luck Caz loadsa dust for u hun xxx:dust::dust:
Puppycat i echo what the other girls say and this a mixed thread, anything and everything goes lovely xxx
Sleepingbubs yay for the generous gift for ur wedding, how lovely xxx
Urmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.............
Hi Popples, MommyV, oh no me forgot who else, so hello all and hope all is well. loadsa love and good stuff to all xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs: xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: phoebe...need to ask...are you deffo staying team:yellow: and are they planning on starting you off early or c-sec, im on with my d.o.b. and weight guesses...no point guessing a date for you if its a section...hope you well chicken!! :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Cabs deffo staying team yellow hun, i bloody hope they dont wanna do a c-sec :argh: The thought of that frightens me to death. Watching 1BEM hasnt helped in that dept:wacko::rofl: All i know really is that they wont let me go past 38 wks. Gots drs at 10 am and DMW tom aft so i will be enquiring on more info xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so around 38 weeks for your :baby: to arrive...so a june baby:awww: is that b/c you are diabetic and may have a large baby?? xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Quick hello, off to babysit next door for a quick spell whilst she hops to the shop. Morning Phoebe, Cabs :hugs: and thanks for caring my honey pots x

If your doing your guesses MC, I might be an early induction/C-sec also. Depends on my BM's, size of bubba, and how the SPD SIJD progresses. I'm hunching on induction around my due date, either way I'm not looking forward to it :haha: be on in a little bit x


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> ok so around 38 weeks for your :baby: to arrive...so a june baby:awww: is that b/c you are diabetic and may have a large baby?? xx

Yes-sirreeee bob on both counts,:thumbup: so that'll make it around june 18/19th:yipee: Did u see that young lass have a 9lb 6oz:baby: on 1BEM last nite? Feck-a-doodle-do!! I'm packing me Nike's now xx:rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

hi Tink xx
Right i'd better get going too, will be back shortly, just got a drs app at 10 and am not dressed yet doh! But i am leaning towards a :blue: bundle, but thats b/c of the heartrate of 144bpm on that gender thing and a few symps. See u guys soon. Hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: tink...catch ya soon, i need more info from you lol....
phoebe, not watched last nights 1BEM...connor was 9lb 1oz...like shelling peas it was...:rofl: actually it was hard going but women do have bigger,ask tink!..im going to watch 1bem now...xx


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies!

Off in a min too to go clean my dads :(

Hopes glad you had your midwife appointment and thats great you get extra U/S:happydance: better tell them to not show you gender though!

MC yes lets guess baby weights/days etc. I think I may have a scheduled c-section but wont know the dat for a while yet.

That girl on 1BEM ended up having a csection with the 9lb 6oz baby girl. She was a tiny young girl too.

Hi Phoebe, Tink:hi:


----------



## pk2of8

good morning huns...

as you know, been lurking, but keeping up. 

mommyv, sorry i haven't said so yet :blush: but :yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance: so happy for you for your :bfp: :wohoo:

i know there's so much more to catch up on!!! :wacko: i'll try to do a proper post this weekend (although i can't say when with work and all :sad1:) i'm just trying to keep up right now, girls. i accepted an assignment that was mon-thur, 6-10pm this week, aside from my usual job, so i'm even more knackered than usual already. but thank God spring break for us is less than 2 weeks away, so i'll get a good catch up on rest then. other than that, my temps dropped again this morning and all looking exactly in the usual pattern so i know i'm out and expect af on thur. :cry: i told dh last night that i should get af on thur, and he replied to me "well maybe not..." all hopeful looking and sounding. i didn't have the heart to explain to him why not or disagree with him. :sad2: eh well...just trying to focus on moving on now... at least next cycle should be busy again with more tests..... 

well, i hope you all have a good day :hugs: i miss chatting and you are all on my mind...
:hug:


----------



## poppy666

Big hugs PK miss you around here :hugs::hugs:

Im being quiet not much to say or report pfft :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: pk...xx
:wave: poppy...same here nothing to report...gonna try to get an update on the skank..really cant believe i have to live nextdoor to her.yuck, horrible person!


----------



## poppy666

Yes let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## phoebe

PK Big fat hugs lovely xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

PK thanks for the Congrats It sounds like you're going to need that spring break to rest enjoy it poor dh our men just don't understand how well we know our bodies but you never know 

MC I'm excited to make some birth guesses but I'm going to have to write some things down first and I'm still feeling basically okay my boobs are burning hot flashes and I had my first tiniest wave of nausea when I woke up this am but ate a little something waited a few mins and felt better

Phoebe I hope that your appt goes well today I love that you are staying team yellow it will be so exciting I was thinking about not finding out this time but dh wants to and I probably won't be able to wait anyways


:wave: to Tink Coral and all the other ding dongs


----------



## MommyV

poppy how are you feeling? have you done anymore testing? when are you going to call the doctors for your first appt?


----------



## poppy666

Not done anymore testing since i got 3+ on digi saturday, went doc's friday n i need to ring midwife to refer me to epu but not done it n dunno if to... im like you get odd wave of nausea but dont know if its just hcg cos i use to get it when not PG in 2ww x

Have you tested since?


----------



## phoebe

Hi Popples and MommyV xxx:hi::hi:

Coral dont go too mad with the cleaning, dont want u tiring urself out xx[-X


----------



## MommyV

I tested yesterday with ic and it's getting darker but not nearly as dark as frer I have I think 4tests left 2ics 1equate and 1 frer so I'm just going to use those up. would you ring epu to get an us I'm not familiar with uk medical system? if so I don't blame you for wanting to wait on the scan too early and they can't see enough for you to not worry even if it is too soon to see hb.


----------



## MommyV

:wave: Pheobe


----------



## poppy666

Will sort it when im ready, 5wk today by ovulation so may wait few more weeks then sort it :thumbup: x


----------



## MommyV

sounds good Poppy there is really no rush but I definitely think that this is a sticky one


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Will sort it when im ready, 5wk today by ovulation so may wait few more weeks then sort it :thumbup: x

Hi pops, i understand ur wanting to wait hun. Let l/o get all nice and snug in there. and for u to feel more confident:thumbup::hugs::flower:xxx
I was the same, the only reason why i went to the nurse/dr earlier, was b/c my blinking glucometer broke doh!


----------



## coral11680

hey girls just sneaking on at my Dad's while I wait for the dryer to finish! :haha:

Hi mommyv, poppy, phoebe, MC, PK :hi:

Sorry your temps dropped PK :hugs: doesn't neccessarily mean you are out though, but I know it makes your heart sink when you get a lower temp. You needto try to rest sweetie during Spring break!

Poppy, I wouldn't rush to midwife either just take your time and see how ya feel maybe 7 or 8 weeks? I think everything will be fine this time though hun :hugs:
Phoebe thanks for being concerned about me :hugs: My Dad is a cheeky begger though, He has 11 rubbish bags of clothes to donate to charity and wants me to drop them off!! :wacko: I will take them to a clothing bin, I can't wait to load and unload them though!! Still he gave me extra money so can't complain too much!


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Will sort it when im ready, 5wk today by ovulation so may wait few more weeks then sort it :thumbup: x
> 
> Hi pops, i understand ur wanting to wait hun. Let l/o get all nice and snug in there. and for u to feel more confident:thumbup::hugs::flower:xxx
> I was the same, the only reason why i went to the nurse/dr earlier, was b/c my blinking glucometer broke doh!Click to expand...

Its a catch 22 atm i need to get on the Tinzaparain for my own safety n pippins, but bloody scared to go too early for scan then i can have my prescription. Debating wether to buy some asprin to thin my blood whilst i wait, but then im scared id rock the boat and un stick pippin :dohh: arghhh just chill poppy :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well my opk are lighter now so think i am 2dpo or 3 dpo woopppp aw poppy i would just wait hun x x x x


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Will sort it when im ready, 5wk today by ovulation so may wait few more weeks then sort it :thumbup: x
> 
> Hi pops, i understand ur wanting to wait hun. Let l/o get all nice and snug in there. and for u to feel more confident:thumbup::hugs::flower:xxx
> I was the same, the only reason why i went to the nurse/dr earlier, was b/c my blinking glucometer broke doh!Click to expand...
> 
> Its a catch 22 atm i need to get on the Tinzaparain for my own safety n pippins, but bloody scared to go too early for scan then i can have my prescription. Debating wether to buy some asprin to thin my blood whilst i wait, but then im scared id rock the boat and un stick pippin :dohh: arghhh just chill poppy :haha:Click to expand...

I was in the exact same boat, there was no way i could have not tested my blood sugars, as they were going crazy at 1st due to hormonal changes and i didnt wanna risk anything. luckily it was a stand-in nurse i saw, so she found a machine for me. but she did make me get in touch with the DMW, so i kinda swerved my dr for a bit:winkwink:. What we need is Dr Tink expertise here. But do try and relax, i totally understand where ur at lovely xxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Glad your on here and understand how im feeling cos im at a loss what to do, hate this fear ive got now its ruining this pregnancy already, some days im totally fine and others i just try forget im pregnant which is awful i know x


----------



## coral11680

Poppy could you see the midwife and get your meds but refuse a scan before 7/8 weeks?


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Glad your on here and understand how im feeling cos im at a loss what to do, hate this fear ive got now its ruining this pregnancy already, some days im totally fine and others i just try forget im pregnant which is awful i know x

Aww sweety i do totally get u xxx:hugs: And dont forget i am always here for u and always will be. I still have days/times myself that i feel everything is going wrong, then suddenly l/o reminds me that s/he is here. And i am still in disbelief myself at times. U must recall what a stressed eric i was at 1st on this thread! It was only u guys that got me thru it. I did start to think u guys may have gotten rid of me b/c of it. I hate to sound negative, but i think the beauty and innocence of pg goes, once we've suffered a loss in my own honest opinion so i know where u are Popples. But please believe that Pippin is sticking around, b/c i do love xx :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Glad your on here and understand how im feeling cos im at a loss what to do, hate this fear ive got now its ruining this pregnancy already, some days im totally fine and others i just try forget im pregnant which is awful i know x

Poppy I know I'm a pretty bad worrier too, so I may not be the best person to be giving the advice, but I really hope you won't let this spoil the joy of being pregnant. Think of how many successful pregnancies you've had compared to the MMC, the odds are on your side that you've got a very healthy little bean in there cooking! I hope you start to enjoy having a baby in your belly instead of doubting it, I'm sure after this :baby: is born you will look back and think it silly that you worried your way through this:hugs::hugs:

You (and the other ding dongs of course!!!) reassured me a lot in the early days when I was so worried and doubting my :baby: would stick, so I gotta go back and tell you the same thing, chances are GREAT that you've got a healthy baby in there:happydance:


----------



## phoebe

I echo Hopes post hun, the odds are so greatly stacked in ur favour. Is ur med on a repeat script? x


----------



## poppy666

No Coral only the consultant will give me the meds, but he wont till he knows the pregnancy is viable ugh even the thought turns my stomach, thats why i thought asprin but dont want to risk anything, ive just got no choice i will leave it till friday then ring midwife to make appointment at hossy.

Sure that gives me another week to get ready for it? jesus feel sick even thinking about it.

Phoebe i totally remember you on here for your first scan and how petrified you was :hugs: i just need to just accept what will be will be and get some balls :haha:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> No Coral only the consultant will give me the meds, but he wont till he knows the pregnancy is viable ugh even the thought turns my stomach, thats why i thought asprin but dont want to risk anything, ive just got no choice i will leave it till friday then ring midwife to make appointment at hossy.
> 
> Sure that gives me another week to get ready for it? jesus feel sick even thinking about it.
> 
> Phoebe i totally remember you on here for your first scan and how petrified you was :hugs: i just need to just accept what will be will be and get some balls :haha:

Well we can all grow some balls together darling:haha: u will be just fine, i know and feel it:hugs:xxx


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> I echo Hopes post hun, the odds are so greatly stacked in ur favour. Is ur med on a repeat script? x

Your right hopes i need to take some of my own advice :kiss:

Phoebe no you dont get a repeat script, you get a months supply and go see consultant again so they can keep an eye on you and send you for growth scans every month x


----------



## coral11680

hmm poppy Why do you need the blood thinners again? I don't know much but my friend had "sticky blood" or something and needed to be on blood thinners throughout her pregnancy. She was told to take aspirin as soon ans she got a positive test but I have no idea if it would hurt you if you don't have sticky blood? Did you research online?


----------



## poppy666

Dont have sticky blood, i had a pulmonary embolism 2yrs ago and your more at risk of another if pregnant or clots to placenta etc so had it all way through with korben and 6wks after i had him x

I will ring friday and sort x


----------



## coral11680

ok hun :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Ding Dongs probz the push i needed :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Dont have sticky blood, i had a pulmonary embolism 2yrs ago and your more at risk of another if pregnant or clots to placenta etc so had it all way through with korben and 6wks after i had him x
> 
> I will ring friday and sort x

:hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Thanks Ding Dongs probz the push i needed :hugs::kiss::hugs:

U will be alreeet pet. we are all here for each other lovely xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I hope so, god crying now cos i know its gotta be done... silly poppy :dohh:

Lets change subject, hows everyone else?


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: poppy...i cant comment on what your going through as i have been fortunate not to suffer like you, but i do believe (like hopes said) your odds on a happy and healthy pregnancy compared to MMC are deffo in your favour:flower: as for the worry of ruining your pregnancy with sressing out, once you get your scan and see :baby: all snuggled in and making him/her self at home you can enjoy the rest of it...you know how 9 months can drag especially when you get to about 7 months..i remember those days, so plenty of time to enjoy being preg yet! i look forward to hearing what your MW says..:hugs:
asfm...feel crap...achey and tired...think i overdid the housework yesterday....


----------



## mothercabbage

ok lets change the subject, how about my scan date???? :rofl::rofl: i havent annoyed you lot for a few hours with that!! 20 sleeps!!!!:yipee:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> ok lets change the subject, how about my scan date???? :rofl::rofl: i havent annoyed you lot for a few hours with that!! 20 sleeps!!!!:yipee:

:yipee::rofl::yipee::rofl: They def broke the mould when they made u eh Cabs xxx:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> I hope so, god crying now cos i know its gotta be done... silly poppy :dohh:
> 
> Lets change subject, hows everyone else?



No crying young missy, remember how close u got to botty smacking the other day? strike 1 :jo::jo::jo::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes there is only one cabs :rofl: do you need my scan day in days,hours,sec's ?? i can give it to ya!!??:rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

I know MC i seen it on facebook, there's no hiding from you :rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> yes there is only one cabs :rofl: do you need my scan day in days,hours,sec's ?? i can give it to ya!!??:rofl::rofl:

Oh go then lover. Help a dum dum out xx :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> yes there is only one cabs :rofl: do you need my scan day in days,hours,sec's ?? i can give it to ya!!??:rofl::rofl:

Just get a count down ticker for your siggy :winkwink::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i did poppy but it drove me nuts having it there all the time!! :wacko:
ok dum dum ...472 hours or 28342 minutes or 1700535 secs pmsl


----------



## mothercabbage

https://www.7is7.com/otto/countdclock.html
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Thanks hunny hehehehehehe ya fruit loop :haha::haha: xxx


----------



## Hopes314

i like the 472 hours, that one sounds the soonest to me lol


----------



## mothercabbage

or a fortnight on monday sounds pretty good :rofl: you wait :baby: will be shy and i still wont know the gender...well im going private if s/he has legs crossed!!


----------



## poppy666

pmsl now that would be funny if legs crossed and you end up on team yellow :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

i just had to google fortnight :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

do you not have a fortnight over there hopes...means two weeks...poppy....do not laugh!! i dont want to be team:yellow: well actually i did at first but OH said he needed to mentally prepare for boy or girl...dick head! :haha: maybe i will get my original wish....:wacko:


----------



## phoebe

:haha::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Awww poor Hopesy Wopesy, welcome to my world. Pleny of room on planet dum dum if ya wanna join me:winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Im sure he/she will flash its bits in 20 sleeps lol


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> do you not have a fortnight over there hopes...means two weeks...poppy....do not laugh!! i dont want to be team:yellow: well actually i did at first but OH said he needed to mentally prepare for boy or girl...dick head! :haha: maybe i will get my original wish....:wacko:

Well I've heard of fortnight before, but people don't really say it in regular conversation here lol. Would get funny looks probably:haha:

Why does there have to be a special word for 14 days? lol, why not a special word for 13 and 21 days and 28 days and 30 and all the other numbersss :rofl: thirtnight :rofl:


Also, I guess I can see what your OH was saying about needing to mentallly prepare for boy or girl, I feel the same a little, I feel like when I get to hospital and baby comes out, it will take me a bit to adjust to boy/girl since I dont know what to prepare for lol


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> do you not have a fortnight over there hopes...means two weeks...poppy....do not laugh!! i dont want to be team:yellow: well actually i did at first but OH said he needed to mentally prepare for boy or girl...dick head! :haha: maybe i will get my original wish....:wacko:
> 
> Well I've heard of fortnight before, but people don't really say it in regular conversation here lol. Would get funny looks probably:haha:
> 
> Why does there have to be a special word for 14 days? lol, why not a special word for 13 and 21 days and 28 days and 30 and all the other numbersss :rofl: thirtnight :rofl:
> 
> 
> Also, I guess I can see what your OH was saying about needing to mentallly prepare for boy or girl, I feel the same a little, I feel like when I get to hospital and baby comes out, it will take me a bit to adjust to boy/girl since I dont know what to prepare for lolClick to expand...

Is that a waver Hopes? Do u think u may find out? xx


----------



## Hopes314

phoebe said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> do you not have a fortnight over there hopes...means two weeks...poppy....do not laugh!! i dont want to be team:yellow: well actually i did at first but OH said he needed to mentally prepare for boy or girl...dick head! :haha: maybe i will get my original wish....:wacko:
> 
> Well I've heard of fortnight before, but people don't really say it in regular conversation here lol. Would get funny looks probably:haha:
> 
> Why does there have to be a special word for 14 days? lol, why not a special word for 13 and 21 days and 28 days and 30 and all the other numbersss :rofl: thirtnight :rofl:
> 
> 
> Also, I guess I can see what your OH was saying about needing to mentallly prepare for boy or girl, I feel the same a little, I feel like when I get to hospital and baby comes out, it will take me a bit to adjust to boy/girl since I dont know what to prepare for lolClick to expand...
> 
> Is that a waver Hopes? Do u think u may find out? xxClick to expand...

NO:haha: definitely staying yellow. Can't give in now!!!


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> do you not have a fortnight over there hopes...means two weeks...poppy....do not laugh!! i dont want to be team:yellow: well actually i did at first but OH said he needed to mentally prepare for boy or girl...dick head! :haha: maybe i will get my original wish....:wacko:
> 
> Well I've heard of fortnight before, but people don't really say it in regular conversation here lol. Would get funny looks probably:haha:
> 
> Why does there have to be a special word for 14 days? lol, why not a special word for 13 and 21 days and 28 days and 30 and all the other numbersss :rofl: thirtnight :rofl:
> 
> 
> Also, I guess I can see what your OH was saying about needing to mentallly prepare for boy or girl, I feel the same a little, I feel like when I get to hospital and baby comes out, it will take me a bit to adjust to boy/girl since I dont know what to prepare for lolClick to expand...
> 
> Is that a waver Hopes? Do u think u may find out? xxClick to expand...
> 
> NO:haha: definitely staying yellow. Can't give in now!!!Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## Hopes314

Anybody having anything yummy for dinner? Soooooo hungryyyy


no wonder I gained 11 lbs already, cant think of anything but food :dohh:


----------



## phoebe

I've spaghetti bolognaise tonight nom nom, will be cooking the spaghetti shortly as my stomach thinks me throat's been cut!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: i am chuffing starving :munch::munch:


----------



## Hopes314

mmm i love pasta. wish i loved cooking though :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

G'afternoon Ding Dongers :wave:

Popsy, sorry you've been in a flap this afternoon. I wouldn't chance prescribing yourself aspirin, there's recent conflicting research and you need the doc to call it I'm afraid.....I know that puts you in a position you didn't want to be in, but what about rolling ahead in booking appointments and stuff? You can refuse the scans still, but maybe it would help to be supported and get some advice? Its your call honey, I can't imagine how difficult it all is. I think its only human nature to try protect ourselves from being hurt again, don't feel guilty for the moments your trying to forget your pregnant. Its only natural honey, your frightened. I would be scared out of my mind, I was paranoid enough without having gone through what you have :hugs: x

Hi everybody else, sorry, mind in melt down..............can't remember what's been said :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I got Asda extra special garden herb sausages baked in the oven with mashed potato and peas. I am having potato cravings :haha: x


----------



## Hopes314

mmmm.. potatoooo :)


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon ladies,

Been having some really weird feelings in my tummy today - If I didn't know any better I'd think I had a bun in the oven - so odd.

Having pasta here, it's cooking now so I'm back and fore the kitchen.


----------



## Hopes314

Its closer to lunch here, soo I'm having yogurt, an orange, and a piece of cheese. I eat like a 5 year old. hah


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

If you didn't know better Puppycat? where are you in your cycle then? x


----------



## Hopes314

Is it possible puppycatttttt :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That's not a bad lunch there Hopes :haha: but yes it sounds like my kids packed lunches, I didn't have much more myself, my pregnancy vits have turned on me, I might have to switch brands. Anyone want a couple of months worth of pregnacare? x


----------



## Hopes314

ugh tink sounds like what i just went through- it seems i just woke up one day and couldn't take my old vitamins anymore, weird!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Weird huh? I think I'm gonna take my kids chewy vits till I can get to the shop, defo the vits, I'm fine until I take them then I'm feeling sick, blowing off etc etc....nice :haha: x


----------



## puppycat

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> If you didn't know better Puppycat? where are you in your cycle then? x




Hopes314 said:


> Is it possible puppycatttttt :)

Well I'm not charting etc as we're not effectively TTC atm with my new tablets, I should have Ov'd the weekend just gone so no it's not really feasible but it's such a strange popping feeling over and over again. Really strange - I may have to POAS just to calm my nerves now :haha:

Although having said that, the last time I got pregnant (when I m/c) I caught right at the end of my cycle, and got BFP 3 days after AF finished :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

POAS then :haha: we are a terrible influence here Puppycat :haha: so much peer pressure, we love a pee stick to squint at! x


----------



## puppycat

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> POAS then :haha: we are a terrible influence here Puppycat :haha: so much peer pressure, we love a pee stick to squint at! x

:devil:


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl:

agreed, poas poas!

oh how i miss poas. i wish i had something to pee on.


----------



## puppycat

Well it's as white as snow ladies so it's possibly my tablets - also made me realise how cloudy my urine is :haha: maybe water inf?


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo do we have a victim for poas!! ?? oooo i love a squint!:haha:
we had pasta bake and chicken here...yummy! xx


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

just got done cooking dinner, homemade macaroni and cheese with sweetcorn and jacket potato, I'm stuffed now!:haha:

How long til your scan now Cabs? :rofl:

Tink I'm taking pregnacare still when I remember to take it:dohh: so if you want to get rid of it throw them my way!:thumbup::haha: I have about a months worth left so far!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink and no i wont touch them now :kiss:

Puppycat POAS :happydance::happydance:

Talking about mash Mmmmmmmmmm i could just have your tea Tink, but beans instead of pea's with sa;ad cream on nom nom x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Maybe puppycat, or could be the amitriptyline, mines cloudy and concentrated almost all the time. Oh well, you never know, could be implantation :winkwink: x

Mmmmmm the sausage n mash was scrummy :happydance: little bubba liked it too :haha:

Coral, your welcome to them, not sure how many I have, but its a couple of months I think. I'll drop em in sometime unless your up for doing something soon? not sure I am :haha: but I must get out a little more. I'm off to a pregnancy exercise class in Grays tomorrow, what a joke :rofl: I have been pressurised into going and been putting it off for weeks! Its going to be hilarious since just about all I'm gonna manage to do is sit and stretch a little. Possibly moan a lot also :haha: x


----------



## Hopes314

..am picturing tink at pregnancy exercise class with megabump and crutches :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Its gonna be a right bundle of giggles Hopes, don't forget the mega bump chastity belt, its very fetching :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: happy 23 weeks tink!! xx(just remembered lol)


----------



## Hopes314

aw i didnt even notice the 23 weeks, its getting confusing because the fruits aren't changing every week now!

congrats on 23 weeks tink :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Happy 23 wks Tink! x Hope ur papaya doesnt go manky like mine has:haha: hopefully will get a change this wk. Have fun at ur class too xxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Have just realised that i am unofficially into double digits!!!!:argh::shock::shock:


----------



## Hopes314

pheebyweeby that baby will be out in no time!


----------



## phoebe

:help::help::help:Where's my nikes!!!!:argh::argh::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh congrats on the double figures Phoebe :happydance: x


----------



## caz & bob

happy 23 wk tink x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks Caz, hope your doing ok x


----------



## caz & bob

fine hun just hate 2ww hope it goes quick for me ha and i get my :bfp: to join you girls x x x


----------



## poppy666

Caz loads of baby :dust::dust::dust:

Tink congratz on 23rd week lovely :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Massive truck loads of dust Caz :dust: :dust: :dust: hope to have you as a bump buddy real soon x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning zzzzzzz

Trying to wake myself up for this stupid 'exercise' class. I don't wanna go :cry:! See's ya all laters x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all....have fun tink! xxx


----------



## Damita

:wave: I'm back, just went to my doctors this morning, I have been referred for fertility testing, they swabbed me and I have to go back for a blood test, they are checking for everything and PCOS.

Then I have to go back in after blood results with husbands SA, then I get referred to a local hospital for 21 day bloods and lap then after that I get referred to the assisted place for the treatments like IVF, I am allowed 3 rounds of IVF on the NHS.


----------



## coral11680

Morning all :hi:

Have fun at your class Tink!:bodyb::haha:

Damita great news about testing lets hope the ball starts rolling now, good luck hun:hugs:

Just saw a poor bunny on the side of the road still alive:cry: looked like its back legs broken poor thing. I called the RSPCA and told them where it is, I just hope they get there to help it :(


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Damita great news about your tests & free 3 IVF sessions, thats what me and OH was going through, St Marys offered us ICSI but korben came along naturally :happydance:

Tink have fun :kiss:

MC & Coral :wave:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning damita, poppy, coral....good news on the appointments!!! i just stalked china's chart and PK's, temps really dropped..so :hugs: to you two...xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

Damita said:


> :wave: I'm back, just went to my doctors this morning, I have been referred for fertility testing, they swabbed me and I have to go back for a blood test, they are checking for everything and PCOS.
> 
> Then I have to go back in after blood results with husbands SA, then I get referred to a local hospital for 21 day bloods and lap then after that I get referred to the assisted place for the treatments like IVF, I am allowed 3 rounds of IVF on the NHS.

VLog time!!!!! xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: thanks MC...yes, major temp drop (again) this morning. i'm not surprised. serious af cramps too, so i am expecting af may start today. would be surprised if it's not til tomorrow the way i'm feeling. plus i was questioning if i ov'd when my chart says or if it was actually the day before :shrug: if i get af today, i will adjust my chart. i'm very tired again (still)...dh being an ass last night. complaining and moaning about how he needs a "break". what-the-f-ever. i don't get any f-ing "breaks." so f-ing typical of a man. pfft. sorry for all the "f-ing" girls. really pms'ing as well. :blush: anywho, the student i am interpreting for at night this week was excused from class tonight, so at least i don't have to work tonight now. that will help some. 

damita, good to see you back sweetie :hugs: i know you'll be relieved once you get all the testing going.

tink...i think i'd be moaning along with you in that class right now, just from being so tired so much and i'm not even preggo, so you go and moan as much as you feel like it! :haha::hugs:

poppy :friends: it'll be ok sweetie...you'll see. i wonder if you just may have :baby::baby: in there with your digi's moving up so quickly :winkwink: just stay focused on the facts you have hun...all will be well :hugs:

MC, coral, hopes, puppycat, caz, phoebe, mommyv :hugs: i gotta go get ready for work now, so i'll chat more later... :kiss:


----------



## PJ32

Hi all

hope every one is doing well. Seems like I have alot to catch up on, so will read up when I get in tonight. 

Has been a busy 2 weeks, current evacuating 129 people out of bahrain, sorting flights hotels, POAS........................ and getting this:

A little concerned as I had what I thought was AF and had TMI brown discharge for a couple of days. Booked to see Gyni tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







HPT positive 16 March 2011.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## coral11680

Hi PK :higs: glad you have the night off tonight! Men are so annoying sometimes:growlmad:

PJ is that a positive test!!!!:happydance::bfp: :yipee:


----------



## coral11680

Hopefully the brown CM is nothing hun fingers crossed for you!


----------



## PJ32

coral11680 said:


> Hi PK :higs: glad you have the night off tonight! Men are so annoying sometimes:growlmad:
> 
> PJ is that a positive test!!!!:happydance::bfp: :yipee:

It sure is!!!!! I am in a state of shock, I must have had the mother of implantation bleeds. Just trying to get my head around the amount of wine consumed last week !:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Damita

congrats pj :dance:


----------



## coral11680

:bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::crib::crib::blue::blue::pink::pink::yellow::yellow::laugh2::laugh2::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::fool::tease::tease::tease::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::holly::holly::holly::holly:
Congrats PJ!!


----------



## PJ32

coral11680 said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::crib::crib::blue::blue::pink::pink::yellow::yellow::laugh2::laugh2::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::fool::tease::tease::tease::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::holly::holly::holly::holly:
> Congrats PJ!!

awwwwww soooooo excited i could burst! Its so funny, i thought i had just OV'd again as I got a smiley face on my digi OPKs. It came up straight away with the first one I did out of the pack! :dohh: 

A bit crampy and appantly brown CM is normal so we will see. Just worked out I am 5+1, due aroudn the same time as Poppy :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance::happydance::thumbup::baby::winkwink::flow::bfp::bfp:
:crib::crib::blue::pink::yellow::cake::laugh2:
:laugh2::dance::dance::awww::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin:
:blue::pink::yellow::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::rain:
:flasher::bunny::bunny::bunny::rain::flasher::holly::holly:
:holly::pink::blue::yellow::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance:
congrats PJ​:happydance::happydance::thumbup::baby::winkwink::flow::bfp::bfp:
:crib::crib::blue::pink::yellow::cake::laugh2:
:laugh2::dance::dance::awww::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin:
:blue::pink::yellow::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::rain:
:flasher::bunny::bunny::bunny::rain::flasher::holly::holly:
:holly::pink::blue::yellow::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PJ32

I love it MC!!!!!!! Don't htink I have ever had so many Bouncing bb's yay :rofl:

I will log back on when I get home, its 5pm here so need to head home and POAnotherS wooohhhooooooox


----------



## mothercabbage

everybody needs a good bfp party!!!! :yipee:...wonder who is next.....not many left now!!GO TEAM DING DONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

OMFG PJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ :bfp::bfp::bfp::muaha::yipee::headspin::headspin::shipw::shipw::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wine::loopy::loopy:

Just got back home and that brought tear to my eyes :kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

PJ32 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::crib::crib::blue::blue::pink::pink::yellow::yellow::laugh2::laugh2::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::fool::tease::tease::tease::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::holly::holly::holly::holly:
> Congrats PJ!!
> 
> awwwwww soooooo excited i could burst! Its so funny, i thought i had just OV'd again as I got a smiley face on my digi OPKs. It came up straight away with the first one I did out of the pack! :dohh:
> 
> A bit crampy and appantly brown CM is normal so we will see. Just worked out I am 5+1, due aroudn the same time as Poppy :happydance:Click to expand...

If i go by my ovulation day im 5wks 1 day too today :happydance::happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Oh how wonderful you and Poppy same DD!! :yipee:
yes who's next, first Poppy then mommyv now PJ!!! We are on a roll!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Yep more for 1st Tri :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mothercabbage

quick question, anyone from uk geting the triple test done...and when should it be done, i know its via bloods..but i thought it was week 16 appointment?? i never had bloods taken at week 16 and im not seeing the MW until week 28 now?:shrug: i did ask for the triple test to be done........


----------



## coral11680

I think i had my bloods done at my 12 week scan MC? didn't you?


----------



## poppy666

I didnt have them done with korben cos id said to midwife whatever results came back id not have the amnio x


----------



## coral11680

the test i had was combined with the measurement if the nuchal fold. After my scan they told me to go down to get my blood taken and see a nurse, so did it the same day. Then i got a letter about 2 weeks later say I'm not high risk for downs and that was it :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

nope never had bloods done again after 8 weeks booking app....i knew i should have had bloods done the other week, my MW is a thick bitch, its written clearly on my green notes"would like triple test done".....................:growlmad: trying to book an app, no fucking answer at gp's and both mw's mobiles switched off! wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! not happy at the mo!!


----------



## MommyV

Congrats on your bfp pj !!!


----------



## poppy666

Hi MommyV how you feeling? x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies, 

How is everybody doing this am?

PK sorry that af is on her way at least you have tonight off from work hopefully you can catch up on your sleep

MC That stinks that your testing got messed up hopefully you can get that sorted out with your mw

Tink have fun at exercise class hopefully it will be relaxing and not painful for you


----------



## mothercabbage

still no answer!!!.:growlmad:


----------



## MommyV

still feeling pretty good poppy I've gotten a few waves of nausea and I have to eat frequently or my blood sugar plummets but still okay I'm just waiting for about two weeks from now when I will feel like crap but that's just fine with me I'm prepared for it as long as my lo is okay

how r u feeling? can you get your blood thinners without a scan or do they need to see baby or hb first to give you the medicine?


----------



## MommyV

that stinks MC I hope they get back to you before the end of the day


----------



## poppy666

Just read back and PK hope you get some well deserved sleep tonight sweetie and sorry about temp drop but heyyyy as we say your not out yet missy :hug:


----------



## poppy666

MommyV said:


> still feeling pretty good poppy I've gotten a few waves of nausea and I have to eat frequently or my blood sugar plummets but still okay I'm just waiting for about two weeks from now when I will feel like crap but that's just fine with me I'm prepared for it as long as my lo is okay
> 
> how r u feeling? can you get your blood thinners without a scan or do they need to see baby or hb first to give you the medicine?

Yeah they need to see its viable before i start them, BUT i took a step forward today and rang midwife to make an appointment so she can refer me to hossy, ive gotta do it sometime and im ready now for whatever happens :happydance:


----------



## MommyV

can they do blood work to see hcg levels rising or it has to be a scan?


----------



## poppy666

Not sure about testing my hCG dont think ive a problem with that cos all my tests were darker everyday... they will scan and see how its progressing then i'll get my med's for the month x

Feeling ok today, no sickness odd wave of it but then its gone, bbs ok unless i prod them :haha: just bloated x


----------



## MommyV

sounds good poppy I really don't think you're going to have a problem but I'll be praying for you. do you have any clots right now or are you just more likely to get clots throughout the pregnancy? one of the reasons I'm asking is I just found out my sister is pg and she has many clots in her leg in a superficial vein and was wondering how dangerous this is?


----------



## poppy666

Your more at risk of clots whilst pregnant, i was just put on the Tinzaparin because id already suffered a clot to my lung prior to pregnancy, just a safety measure.

If your sisters has/had clots id be surprised she not on anything :shrug:


----------



## spellfairy

Hi poppy thanks for directing me to this thread. yeah your friends story is fabbie. hope it is IB late. 

On another note have you had clots? i had many with my last preg and they just sent me home. if i get preg again il be demanding baby asprin


----------



## poppy666

Welcome spellfairy :flower:

Yeah had pulmonary embolism 6mths before i had my last LO so was just to be safe x


----------



## poppy666

Bugger just forgot to say midwife just rang and i see her tomorrow afternoon then she going to refer me to hossy, so im guessing i'll be up there by end of next week which is scary but im ok 'for now' be stressing next week :haha:


----------



## PJ32

Hi Pops, Same day thats so funny xxx Lets hope these bean stick. Just hoping mines not a chemical. Had a period 12 days ago for 2 days then some brown discharge which seems to be calming down (this was worse after DTD). Seeing the drs in the morning so think I will get blood HCG measurements. Tests were all fairly strong today I did 4 and they were pretty instant. 

I see taht you're not having too many symptoms yet either! have your cramps calmed down yet?


----------



## poppy666

Some days i get mild cramps like yesterday, but not much today :shrug: so when did you ovulate then or dont you know PJ?

I ov'd 21st feb so my DD would be 14/11... my last af was 12th so DD 19/11 x


----------



## MommyV

thanks poppy my sister is on a blood thinner a shot she has to take but they're telling her the clot shouldn't get any worse but idk she's only 6weeks now and I'll be praying for you poppy that your hospital visit goes well you should be about 6weeks by then right


----------



## poppy666

I know when i had the clot they gave me Heparin straight away to stop it breaking off and getting any bigger till my body absorbed it, then went onto Warfarin for 6mths, so your sister will be totally fine :hugs:

Yep be 5-6wks so should see something Eeek :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well today afm had a good work out at the gym lost 7lb all together woopp x x x


----------



## coral11680

hey girls, just got back from Tesco's and school.

MC thats not right your MW forgetting the tests you requested!:growlmad: 

PJ maybe the "period" was IB was it very light? Hopefully all is well with your:baby:

Poppy glad you are feeling more positive hun! I'm praying eveything will be fine this time and I have a good feeling it will:hugs:

hi mommyv and Caz! :hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

ITS A PJ POSITIVE PARTY!!!!!​
:bfp::bfp::baby::bfp::bfp::crib::yellow::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::holly::loopy::wohoo::yipee::yellow::crib::bfp::bfp::baby::bfp::bfp:
Congratulations PJ!!!!!​


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, I've just been Tesco Lakeside with friends. Causing havock with the mobility scooter again :haha: Just realised I made that sound like a day out :rofl: I had to drag them there to help me with the shopping x


----------



## phoebe

CONGRATULATIONS PJ!!! XXXXX
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::cloud9::cloud9::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::awww::awww::dance::dance::crib::bfp::bfp::bfp::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::wine::wohoo::wohoo::flasher::flasher::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::holly::holly::holly:\\:D/\\:D/:lol::lol::bunny::bunny::loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::dance::bfp:
I just knew this was the start something good woohoo!!!! Fxd for more bfps on the horizon xxx:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx coral....well i managed to get throught to gp receptionist, she arranged a ring back tomorrow from, MW after her morning clinic.....im going to go scatty with her, its a 16 week blood withdrawal!!!!!!!!!!! not fucking 18!!!!!!she better keep her clinic open and wait for me to get there for bloods!! i asked for this test for a reason! she should have looked at my notes properly!! i have 2 diff MW and they obviously cant read each others handwriting, wish i was loaded id go private!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Popsy, glad you have made that step honey x

MC was it because you didn't keep the original appointment and went for the 'emergency' scan. Did they take the NT measurement then? usually its done at the same time like Coral said, and the scan results and blood are sent together to your local Triple test centre. I suspect you will need another scan, I think the NT measurement must be taken at the same time as the bloods so the results correspond. Make that midwife pay! grrrrrr x


----------



## poppy666

MC thats terrible if its in your notes, make sure you give em what for when you see them :growlmad:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and as annoying as it is MC, don't panic you can have it done up until 20 weeks. But I say make her do it asap, not fair :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well today afm had a good work out at the gym lost 7lb all together woopp x x x

Caz well done on the weight loss... :happydance: Ugh think i need to lose a few stone too x


----------



## coral11680

Tink :rofl: I was at Tesco Lakeside too up until 2.30! I even told DH about you taking pics on the mobility scooter in there!:haha: 

MC maybe you will get a scan early and find out the sex!!!! :yipee: bad MW though, it shouldn't be you figuring out dates, they should have asked you at your last check surely? Let them have it!!!!!


----------



## MommyV

hi ladies

how r u coral?

poppy thanks for the reassurance about my sister she has some other health problems too so I hope that her lo will be ok

great job on the weight loss caz!


----------



## MommyV

:wave:Tink hope that you had fun with friends today. how was your exercise class?


----------



## coral11680

mommyv, I'm ok thanks and you?

Tink oh yes how was the preg exercise class?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Mommyv! :wave: how ya feeling? It was only shopping but nice to have company plus the help :) excersise class didn't happen, they decided It was too risky for me to much so I had a cuppa and sat on a birthing ball instead :haha: Gonna go to the pool tomorrow, and do some walking and floating, but pretty much everything else is a no go. Least it will feel nice to be in the water I guess! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm lucky cause the pool I go to has stairs to walk down into the water or I might have had to get 'hoisted in and out' :rofl: now THAT would have been a barrel of laughs :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Caz, fab news on the weight loss honey! x


----------



## coral11680

hehe yes prob not a good idea to exercise with your SPD enjoy the floating tomorrow sounds relaxing!


----------



## mothercabbage

they dont measure the nuchal fold? at out scans here...feck knows why, but i checked mine agains "abnormal" scans and mine looks ok, its just i asked for that test and she FORGOT!..hmm
might go swimming too...i think im getting flabby!!! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

oh ok MC, FX you can get it sorted soon x

I love to swim, not dared put on a swimming costume in a while though :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

MC my drs were same way, if i didnt remind them for stuff they didnt offer it really. We ended up declining all the testing anyway so it didnt make a difference, but I did notice they didn't ask!

tink i hope you have a nice time in the pool, i know ive been having crazy dreams about swimming for probably 2 months now, but theres no pool around really so we gotta wait til summer when an outdoor pool opens. lameee. hope you are feeling ok though :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

PJ!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::crib::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## PJ32

Hi all

Brown stuff has stopped phew! 

Got almost 2 weeks worth to catch up on so may take a while. of to get a brew!


----------



## poppy666

Totally bloated.. just had Pork & Apple sausages, creamy mash and mushy peas with gravy nom nom Tink you gave me idea last night cos your tea sounded better than mine :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

PJ I had some lovely brown spotting and even some pink, with lots of cramping, on and off from like 4.5-5.5 weeks and was really scared but it turned out all is fine, so try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

my whole belly is aliveeeee :shock:


----------



## PJ32

thanks hopes xxx 

I was thinking it was OV due tomorrow causing the spotting, just looked at my chart and the temps have risen again today and the spotting seems to have stopped for now so taking that as a good sign that progesterone is on the rise again. changed the AF to spotting, now my chart makes sense :dohh:

How funny though, I could have one of the ladies who don't know they are preggers for months! (even with my POAS addiction) :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Ohhh PJ wouldnt that of been great, both not knowing till about 6mths :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes314 said:


> my whole belly is aliveeeee :shock:

:rofl: ditto :thumbup: :haha: x


----------



## PJ32

Can you imagine! too funny :rofl: both of us on here wondering about our OPKs being positive all the time, proctor and gamble would have made a fortune out of us!


----------



## PJ32

Hopes314 said:


> my whole belly is aliveeeee :shock:

Ditto here too, but I think mine is the wind :loo:


----------



## Hopes314

PJ i wouldnt worry TOO much about your chart because it seems your coverline is pretty high (mine was like 97.0 i think ?) anyway i think having your coverline so high might make it look scary if you get a temp that dips below 97.5, but really 97.4 and such is really not so low. my temps never shot up super high eitherr


----------



## Hopes314

PJ32 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> my whole belly is aliveeeee :shock:
> 
> Ditto here too, but I think mine is the wind :loo:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## PJ32

liking the sig poppy!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PJ, glad the brown stuff has stopped! :happydance: I'm so pleased for you honey sticky bean dust :dust: x

Popsy, I love the sound of your tea, I don't fancy mine :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Waiting for you now PJ to add one :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

mmm you guys are always having yummy dinnerssss. i hate cooking so its hard to have yummy dinners lol. Last night OH and i made tacos, which were yummy until i got massive heartburn. Then we went out for milkshakes at 10pm to put out the fire :haha:

Right now I'm waiting to hear back from vet, more animals getting fixed today, yikes. Was supposed to get a call by now


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> Waiting for you now PJ to add one :winkwink::hugs:

I will after Ive seen the doc tomorrow. :happydance: Will report back in the morning. 

It's bedtime here so am logging off for the evening. Thanks for all of your support ladies, cheered me up a treat (as always) :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> my whole belly is aliveeeee :shock:
> 
> :rofl: ditto :thumbup: :haha: xClick to expand...

ditto here too!! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

What up with the critters? x


----------



## poppy666

Night PJ sleep well n cya tomoz xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

blah. well we took our two male kittens to get neutered today and we had one checked for a uti because he does funny things with pottying and i was worried. They had to put a needle into his bladder to take out some urine to test, poor little guy. Anyway they saw crystals in his bladder or something so theyre giving us a prescription to dissolve the crystals and suggesting a certain diet for him or whatever. Moreeee moneyyy. Gotta pick them up soon here. And dish out another 250$. Whoo fun.


----------



## coral11680

PJ glad spotting hads stopped!

MC oh no scan but make sure you get the bloods done asap if thats what you want.

Hi hopes, my belly is alive too usually when I'm sat here on the comp or laying in bed watching tv, its weird isn't it? :haha:

nice dinner pops yummy.


----------



## poppy666

MC & BD are toooooooooooooooooo busy taking piss on my wall :growlmad::haha: going for my :coffee:


----------



## mothercabbage

:tease:<----------mc
:growlmad:<-------------poppy


----------



## mothercabbage

sorry poppy!! :hugs::kiss: xx


----------



## poppy666

ya nutters lol i logged off facebook till i get korben bed :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

you have got a few notifications then to come back to.....least it keeps you busy lol
:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Its ok i'll get you both back :p :haha: 15 more minutes then put korben bed.. tired x


----------



## babydream

Peek-a-boo!!!​


----------



## mothercabbage

i want to go to bed , can you nip over and put connor to bed for me please poppy!? xx:hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hello everyone,

Yes, i've been a coward, dreading the hundred or so pages to read. I'm like a zombie most of the time so forgive me, pleeeaaasseee. I know i'm a cow. 

Poppy, sorry for taking the piss hun, i'll prepare for your revenge lol

Hopes, my cat has got crystals too, been on prescription diet for a long time, very very expensive. 

Hope everyone is okay, i promise to keep up now xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> i want to go to bed , can you nip over and put connor to bed for me please poppy!? xx:hugs:

You don't want that, she said when she's near selby next she'll kick your ass! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

everybody hide babydreams here! shhhhhhhhhhh :tease:


----------



## mothercabbage

im not scared!!! :argh: bring it poppy!!! lol, she prob get lost on the way here,preg head poppy lost her way on a regular drive at the weekend BD..:haha: ohhhh someone shut me up she gonna get me now....im gonna shut up now! x


----------



## babydream

MC we are soooo naughty today, i think i'm overtired lol


----------



## mothercabbage

ha! your a bad influence!! "it wasnt me" :haha:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: have you heard you two :haha: korben still a live wire here so dont think he ready yet, but wish he'd hurry up x


----------



## babydream

PJ got a bfp today??????? Omg, congratualtions hunni, wooooooohoooooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

babydream- how long are they keeping your cat on the prescription diet? the vet gave me the hill's science prescription canned food, its one can a day, and they gave me 24 cans for 40$, yikes! also gave me an antibiotic to give him for a month twice a day. after that at end of a month they are checking the urine again. will they take him off the expensive diet if his next urine test is good? ugh


----------



## MommyV

Hopes we have a cat with crystals in the urine and have to keep him on prescription food or he pees all over the house costs $56 for 2 cases that lasts 1 month it's ridiculously expensive


----------



## Hopes314

Wow apparently this cat crystal situation is pretty common. Our kitty is only 9 months old so hes young to be having issues but they said young males it can be common. They said its also possible that its because hes kind of um... overweight lol. But hes just a big kitty, he eats less than the other cats hes just big. They said we could try to give him more exercise. Our animals are strictly indoors, so i find it silly to think we could give him extra exercise. He needs a treadmill.


----------



## MommyV

Yes Hopes our cat is overweight as well but he's a lot smaller than he used to be he is also 11 years old so he is an old man but they just found the crystals recently but he's had problems with peeing on things he shouldn't for a long time so I think that other vets he went to just never found the crystals but with the special food he has no problems at all it just costs a fortune I hope that your kitty will be feeling better after he gets his medicine and special food


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs,

Up kinda early :haha: Husband is the caretaker of the local School and the Church. Turns out some youths are stealing the lead off the Church roof again, Police and bathrobe clad neighbour were knocking down our door at 3am. zzzzzzzzzz gonna try going back to bed in a min, was having a lovely sleep there for once pfft! 

Hopes, how were the kitties? aww poor little things x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all, i wasnt far behind you tink, 430am the skanks kids were waking us up, im still up with connor but OH has just gone back to bed..:sleep: im not too bad feel wide awake..:wohoo: went up with connor at 8pm and fell asleep too so maybe had enough sleep by 430am?:shrug: i am wondering why she has the kids overnight nextdoor...they found drugs in her bedside drawer at the hospital ffs!!! what is with the social services today!!!! OH said we have to make a call about it today, its not fair on them kids..or us!!! the smallest LO was screaming like a newborn(he's 2.5yrs old) for at least an hour before we got up!!! still at it now (610am) poor thing...
hope the kitties are ok, never really heard of crystals in the urine until on here,my female cat has a pee problem lately, if she needs the loo she always heads for under the kitchen table,if we dont catch her she'll pee there, thank feck its lino and not carpet!!wonder if she has the same? she is about 5 year old and never has had a problem,she is also an outdoor cat and usually screams the house down to get out..hmmmmm:shrug:
well im going to make another :coffee: its just getting light and chloe will be up in about an hour i might get some porrige and toast on the go for her....fill her belly good before school....speaking of filling bellies...wow mine has really popped now, im worried already at the size of it...im thinking at least a 9lber coming up!:argh: :haha:
hope everyone had a good sleep,hurry up and wake up im bored!!!!!! :rofl:
:hugs: xx


----------



## poppy666

Looks like we all had rough sleep one way or another.... korben didnt settle till after 2am just tossing and turning moaning and crying then going back to sleep :dohh: 2 nights on a run now that :growlmad:

Tink notice someone asking you a question on my chart thread https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/469096-bfp-charts-post-here-help-others-2ww-0-a-14.html x

will be back need my coffee x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy....must be something in the air....:sleep: starting to catch up on me now.....**yawns**


----------



## poppy666

korben snoring his head off on sofa pfft alright for some x

Morning everyone :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Been over to reply, thanks Pops x

zzzzzzzzz so us three are zombies today then? :haha: I am so tired I'm even more clumsy than normal. I knocked a bottle of milk over in the fridge door, and by the time I had realised, about a pint had poured out and was dripping all over the floor running under the fridge.......then I knocked a mug off the coffee table smashing it, then when I went to the kitchen the get the dustpan I tripped over the broom and stumbled on the cat, which knocked its food and water bowl all over the floor.......

I only wanted a cup of tea......:haha:

I'm staying put on the sofa.......too dangerous to venture up again :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: Id stop in and all Tink its safer lol... im creeping around lounge not to wake korben and you can garantee i step on a noisy toy :dohh: do it all time.

Well got midwife this afternoon so wonder how long it takes for hossy to send for me :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all just got back from a lovely morning walk down the woods and the dam and back with the oh and my 3 dogs loved it woke me up x x x


----------



## poppy666

Morning Caz & Coral :flower:

Jeeezz i couldnt go for a walk now its too early :haha: plus it looks cold where i am x


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies :hi:

I've just eaten my breakfast :coffee: and 2 hotcross buns! yummy. Had to stay at the school with Ryan for an hour to help with a science experiment in his class. Yes cold and miserable today pops and Ryan wanted to ride his bike to school so had to walk home! I might cheat when I pick him up and drive and put bike in the boot!:haha:

BabyD sorry I missed you lastnight, don't worry about catching up we will fill you in on what MC hasn't already!:haha:

Hopes that would be a sight with the cat on a treadmill :rofl:

Tink better stay on the sofa so no more accidents occur!:rofl: Let me know if you need anything and I will come over to make you tea :):haha:


----------



## coral11680

I'm bored so took a couple of new bump pics! this is just now at 21wk+5 days + 2 hot cross buns!:rofl:
Being brave and showing flab and stretchmarks! :argh:
 



Attached Files:







bump 21 weeks 003.JPG
File size: 131.6 KB
Views: 6









bump 21 weeks 005.JPG
File size: 83.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Errrm what flab and stretch marks? :haha: silly thing, you have a model bump there! :awww: little sweetie pie is growing! Yes please Coral, no sugar, ginger biccy ta :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Caz, morning honey! get you up and out for a walk. I'm with the others, too cold this morning brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! x

Popsy, thinking of ya this afternoon, hope it goes well x


----------



## poppy666

Great bump Coral...... sooooooooooooo jealous mine looks like map of Britain when that size :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Thanks girls, I do have stretchmarks on the front but turned flash off because of the mirror so you prob can't see them! :haha:

Poppy yes good luck today sweetie :hugs: how are you feeling?

Tink ok be round in a jiffy! Just warming up the mobility scooter! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

I got stretch marks on the sides, but got them all with Rhys cos i was quite big and put loads of weight on. Yeah im good thanks x


----------



## caz & bob

love the bump coral aw x x x


----------



## phoebe

Morning girls xxx:hugs::hi::hi::hugs:

Nice looking bump coral xx:thumbup:

good luck with the MW Poppy, hope all goes well and u get the help u need xx:hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Hello Ladies,

:wave: Hi to Coral Tink Poppy Caz and MC

Coral you have a very nice bump great pic

Tink hope you're able to get some rest today after being up at 3am

Poppy I'll be praying for you that your appt goes well today

Caz that's great you were able to go out and take a walk early this am I'm going to walk my niece to school this am and then maybe take my kids for a walk as well it's going to be pretty nice here today 54F

MC I can't believe they still let your next door neighbor keep those children overnight after all that has happened it's crazy poor little 2.5 yr old crying for all that time

asfm- nothing new here everything is going well still feeling okay a few waves of nausea and some hot flashes also took my last frer yesterday and test line is as dark or darker than the control line I kind of just want to get the tests gone I never thought I'd feel this way but I'm sick of testing


----------



## MommyV

:wave: Hi Pheobe how are you doing today?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I got em under the bump, over the bump, on my hips, on my thighs, and on my boobs....... Stretch mark mania, you could play snakes n ladders on my body :rofl: lucky DH loves me for what's inside :haha: x


----------



## MommyV

I've got the stretch marks all over my hips and tummy too it was my son who gave them to me I had a small bump with dd but stuck out like crazy with ds and the stretch marks just kept coming and coming oh well I tell dh they're there from me carrying his children I don't know too many women who have had children and don't have stretch marks my one sis didn't get any with her daughter but she never got ms didn't get tired and was active and doing things right up until she went into labor


----------



## poppy666

Thanks MommyV not much be going on today just go through my history then wait for hossy, but ive accepted what will be will be now :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

morning caz, mommyv and Phoebe :hi:

My Mum was very lucky and didn't get any stretchmarks but I wasn't so lucky.

Mommyv :happydance: test lines are darker

Phoebe what you up to today!?


----------



## phoebe

Hi Mommy n Corally xx
Glad ur tests are getting darker yay mommy:happydance:xx

Not up to much today really, just lurking with intent lol, should be doing stuff but CBA, feel a bit odd today, lousy hormones :wacko: xx


----------



## MommyV

Oh I wish I didn't get stretch marks mine are all in the front and they're deep my son wasn't that big but my stomach just stretch out so far in front yes Coral I feel pretty confident that everything is going to be okay so I have one more ic test then no more testing for me and I'll just wait for first dr's appt

Poppy- I'm sure everything is going to be fine it will be good to know when they're going to do your scan they might try to give me one as well since I'm unsure of my ovulation day and if they go my lmp they will be way off because my lmp was the end of Jan and I didn't o until early march


----------



## coral11680

hmm i know what you mean pheebs I always intend doing "stuff" but normally CBA! got some washing going but really should have more of a clean


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> hmm i know what you mean pheebs I always intend doing "stuff" but normally CBA! got some washing going but really should have more of a clean

I hear ya sister, am looking at it all but thats as far as it goes :dohh::haha::wacko: x


----------



## MommyV

aww Pheobe :hugs: I know it can be hard but it's just so exhausting growing a little person have you and oh decided on any names for baby yet?

I need to get stuff done today as well but I've been kinda lazy lately gotta get a lasagna made this am for dh's work and got to buy birthday presents for son's friend and my nephew and of course house cleaning and laundry


----------



## MommyV

it's so hard to get motivated to do house work unless you're a person like my mil who loves to clean I didnt realize there were really people out there like that until I met her


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Mommy, yes i didnt realise how easily tired u can get. Plus i have been getting some real strong stretching/back pains again recently. U wanna do stuff but body n bump seem to say woahhhh nelly lol. Did have a few names on a list but its so hard to choose lol. but on the talk of scans, i will be having another in 3wks time woohoo. Gonna be the size of a house b4 long:haha: xx


----------



## coral11680

mommy if she loves it so much tell her to come and do yours! :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> hmm i know what you mean pheebs I always intend doing "stuff" but normally CBA! got some washing going but really should have more of a clean
> 
> I hear ya sister, am looking at it all but thats as far as it goes :dohh::haha::wacko: xClick to expand...

Ditto......:dohh: 

Phoebe :wave: :hugs: x

Mommyv, glad those tests are getting nice and dark :thumbup: x


----------



## phoebe

Hey Tinky xx:hi: thanks for the hugs, i need them today xx:hugs:


----------



## PJ32

morning ladies :wave:

Poppy I am so sorry, I forgot earlier about your appointment today, hope it all goes well and hey give you the care that you need, but i am sure all will be fine xx 

You lot were up and about early today, hope everyone is well 

Been to the Ob this morning and all seems fine.

They did a blood test and it was positive, she has told me that a period like bleed is normal as are the cramps and brown spotting. She thinks its down to being the cycle after a ERCP and also hormones could be settling down.

the only symptom is the tiredness at the moment which I didnt get as bad last time so keeping everything Xd.

Feel a right plumb for not realising, had FF not started a new chart it would have been more obvious.


----------



## coral11680

morning PJ :hi:

Glad OB appointment went well and even though tiredness is not nice its a good sign hormones are on track! lots of sticky dust :dust:


----------



## babydream

Good morning/afternoon all,

I see most of us had a bad night...i went to bed early as i had a night off but couldn't get to sleep. so had some hot milk at 11pm, was awake again at 3.30 and 4.45 i had to take paracetamol for headache. Then i slept till nearly 11am!!! wow

Yes, coral, MC kept me posted with main news, although i have to apologize to Mommyv for forgetting to congratulate on bfp. Congratulations Mommyv, you'll have such a beautiful big family and you are so young. I'm sooooo behind you. Wishing you a happy and healty pregnancy :)

Poppy, gl with mw today i'm sure all be okay xx

MC, hope you get to mw too today for that bloodtest. I can't believe that skank till has access to her kids. You need to make that call today, how outrageous!!

Tink, having a clumsy day??? No wonder after a night like that. Have plenty of rest. xx

Hi pheebs hunni, hope you're ok lovely xxxx

Hopes, my cat will be 3ys next month we went through scan and all when he had trouble peeing and it was bloody. Was heartbreaking to see him like that. I pay £40 for 5kg of Hill's CD prescription dry food. I've got two cats and can't separate their food so it last half as long as it should for one of them. Costs a bloody fortune. We sometimes give the commercial pouch with it but after a while the problem came back and needed antibiotics and all other meds again so we were told not to use anything else. CD pouches are very expensive too, £7.99 for 12packs and he doesn't like it. Oohh, and he has to stay on this diet for the rest of his life!!!!! But i don't care, whatever he needs to be healthy and happy, he's my furry baby and i rather not buy food for myself just to be able to pay for his. It had never happened before and hopefully never will.

Hi all other ding dongs, hope you all okay xxxxxxx

asfm, didn't temp this month, no opk either, b'ding only 3x. bbs been sore for a few days, af expected over the weekend. Tomorrow our 5th wedding anniversary, would've been a nice prezzie to get a bfp but oh well.....


----------



## poppy666

Glad everything went well PJ :kiss: just noticed your further on than me, did you change dates? lol

Phoebe hugs lovely :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## PJ32

Morning Coral, Thanks hunny.

Can't wait for a bump, hope its as lovely as yours xx


----------



## babydream

PJ32 said:


> morning ladies :wave:
> 
> Poppy I am so sorry, I forgot earlier about your appointment today, hope it all goes well and hey give you the care that you need, but i am sure all will be fine xx
> 
> You lot were up and about early today, hope everyone is well
> 
> Been to the Ob this morning and all seems fine.
> 
> They did a blood test and it was positive, she has told me that a period like bleed is normal as are the cramps and brown spotting. She thinks its down to being the cycle after a ERCP and also hormones could be settling down.
> 
> the only symptom is the tiredness at the moment which I didnt get as bad last time so keeping everything Xd.
> 
> Feel a right plumb for not realising, had FF not started a new chart it would have been more obvious.

I'm glad all went ok PJ xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> Glad everything went well PJ :kiss: just noticed your further on than me, did you change dates? lol
> 
> Phoebe hugs lovely :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Thanks Pops :kiss: She changed the date to tie in with my shorter cylces. Any extra days are a bonus at this point.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all,well what a morning....had the call from MW and she explained why i had been missed out, so anyway i got an app, to have bloods done, should get results in next few days, letter if low risk, call to go for amnio test if high risk...if high risk i have to go for amnio on thursday....so much happier today!:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

glad all is ok PJ, coral cute bump!! its grown alot since last pic..i see no stretch marks!!!..i will show you mine!!i got plenty :haha: xxx


----------



## phoebe

Hi PJ, BabyD, Cabs xx

Glad all is well Pj and getting those few extra days is always precious xx:hugs:

Hi BabyD longtime no see, i hope ur ok hunny, have missed u loads xx:hugs:

Glad ur sorted stuff with MW dum dum, fxd all will be good and low risk lovely xx:hugs:

Thanks Poppy, needed those lol xx Hope ur ok today xx:hugs:


----------



## babydream

coral11680 said:


> I'm bored so took a couple of new bump pics! this is just now at 21wk+5 days + 2 hot cross buns!:rofl:
> Being brave and showing flab and stretchmarks! :argh:

Cute bump :) Stretch marks???? where????


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx mi dum dum....fxd for a letter rather than a phone call eh! xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

HI BABYDREAM<----still odd calling you that now HOPE YOUR OK TODAY!!! LOVE N HUGS XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC glad you got the test sorted, and glad your feeling good today! :happydance: x

Babydream, missed ya here girly! Glad your posting again, no more straying ok? :haha: x

Phoebe, more huggles :hugs: x

PJ glad you had a good appointment, and had your pregnancy confirmed. Sticky bean dust for your and Popples :dust: x


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> thanx mi dum dum....fxd for a letter rather than a phone call eh! xxx

Deffo sweets xx:thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

Well thats it i have had enough. Started doing the cleaning rather than looking at it in disgust:growlmad: But lady luck had other ideas, smashed a glass in the kitchen, fell over and cut my leg in Beirut and now the hoover has fecking died!!!!! Or rather i killed it accidently :blush: Sod it i am going back to plan A and gonna put some music on and chillax:haha: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hmmm wonder how Lew is? never did update us on her DR app after that cramping did she? x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hmmm wonder how Lew is? never did update us on her DR app after that cramping did she? x

Hmmmmmm yes ur right, hope she is alright x


----------



## coral11680

oh yeah hope LEW is fine, hopefully just been busy


----------



## puppycat

Hi ladies :wave:

Have a poorly girl today :(


----------



## coral11680

Hi puppy, hope Laura feels better soon!


----------



## poppy666

Well im back just the waiting game now to see consultant... :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

How did it go Pops? x

Puppycat, what's up with her? Hope she gets better soon x


----------



## poppy666

Was ok wasnt there long, i should hear from hossy next week sometime then they take over i wont see a midwife at 8wks etc x


----------



## puppycat

I'm not sure Tink, she's been crying a lot today and generally quite weepy and grumpy - this is not normal at all, she's usually full of smiles. Plus she seems to have a snotty nose when she cries so maybe a cold of some sort? We took her swimming yesterday so it could really be anything - will keep an eye on her x


----------



## phoebe

Hope Laura gets better soon poor little lamb. Big hugs xx:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Hey girls :hi: just a quickie note. I'm supposed to be working-- well I am working (so on my phone) but it's been a slow day... Anyway, cd1 here. I want to cry but feeling rather apathetic at the mo. Dh said he cancelled his camping this wkend. Good. I'm not done sulking tho. He needs to work harder to make me feel better :haha: the cramps are horrible as usual. I thk I just missed a call back from the gyno abt testing for this cycle. Drat it all. I can't check it (the message) til school is out at 4p here. Boo.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all...hows things...
@poppy...so when will you get your first scan? or is that what your waiting to find out from consultant?:hugs:
@dum dum do be carefull in beruit!!:hugs:
@puppycat..hope LO gets better soon!:hugs:
@tink,coral,pk..:wave: n :hugs:
asfm......had a nap earlier but tired again...went to a friends and another friend was there,i walked in and she said "HI FATTY" well i wasnt impressed so i replied "hi lard arse!" followed by...its not a compliment to you is it so why is it to me...im pregnant!!!...why do people want to call us fatty???:growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

pk...awwwwww :hugs: for cd1...always a bummer...hope your ok! :hug:


----------



## poppy666

@ lard arse :rofl::rofl: that made me laugh :haha: Ive just kicked off with OH over the most stupid thing and it wasnt even his fault :dohh: we not talking, but im still that wound up with him im glad we not talking 'dunno why' :shrug:

Will get an appointment with consultant like last time and they'll scan me there n then before giving me my script for meds.

PK hope your ok sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Puppycat hope Laura gets well soon x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC I know exactly what you mean, its like 'big fat pregnant woman' is a compliment WTF? nice :growlmad: x

Puppycat, poor little Laura, hope its just a simple cold and she recovers quickly :hugs: x

Popsy, glad the wheels are in motion honey, and that your ok with it x

Phoebles, you and me need to listen to our body and feck the mission in Beruit, It will wait x

PK, big hugs for CD1 :hugs: thinking of you wading through all that work with everything weighing heavy on your shoulders. Got some prayers flying up for you x


----------



## mothercabbage

chubs, fatty, slim....all the mentioned i have been called lately...im fucking pregnant you assholes not fat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad: i hate some peoples attitude towards a preg woman,, all the belly rubbing too, im not a dog!!!...next one to try touching me ill ask if i should lie on the floor with my arms and legs up in the air!! or maybe rub their belly!?.....im that way out today now...must be tired and hormonal, you sound the same poppy...poor OH :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: tink...hows things?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mustn't grumble....:rofl: or I'll not stop :haha: gonna get into bath in a min, I've had it with today. 

Oh and MC, you want one of them 'hands off the bump' T-Shirts, its my fav from new look


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx for the tip tink, ill have to get one, hope they have it in LARGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE or "fat" should i say pmsl x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

PJ congrats hun!!:happydance::happydance::hugs:

PK..its CD2 for me so big:hugs: to ya girly

Hopes, thanks for the update on the crib:thumbup: 

Everyone else :hi:

asfm, its crunch time for me at school, so I wont be on as much, if case you were wondering.


----------



## coral11680

Hey ladies,

PK :hugs: for cd1 hunni.
China sorry af got you :hugs:

Tink and Phoebe rest up hunni's:hugs:

Mc yeah its annoying when people just come and touch your belly or comment on being big or fat!:growlmad:

Gonna watch celebrity juice if I can stay awake I'm so tired at night! X


----------



## puppycat

Hey all you fatties :haha:
Lol I'm only joking but it had to be done!!

I agree you're not fat you're pregnant, all the bump pics I've seen are blatantly pregnant bellies not 'fat' - you can say and do whatever you like and blame it on pregnancy hormones MC, so next time just get it over with and b1tch slap her! :haha:

Well Laura was awful today, I can't stand it when she cries, it's so rare :( Hopefully she'll be better after a good nights sleep.

I've just got home from doing a candle party so I'm absolutely shattered, I can't even be bothered to unpack my products. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats to Mommy V and Pj!!!! On my phone so can't add my smilies. They are my favorite and so appropriate for the occassion! :)

PK and China sorry for AF. She can be such a bummer. Hang in there. We're in this together. :flower:

Hello All other ding dongs! It's so hard to keep up with me coming on once a week at best. I need Cliff notes ..that would help lol!

I may not be around as much but I think of you all often even our little ding dongers to be :)

:hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

not much to catch up on this morning....everyone ok?
china...i noticed you were cd2 yesterday i stalked your chart, hope your ok :flower: that chart looked so promising too:growlmad: :hugs::hugs:
puppycat...only and ONLY because you are a fellow ding dong do you get away with the fatties jibe:haha: hope laura is better todayxx:hugs:
asfm...hungry,as always,:haha: not much to do today so just going to potter round house i think...a Pyjama day :yipee: xxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: awwwwwwwwwww im a sweet tatty!!! 18 weeks! wow where has time gone?!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China, of course we would have wondered where you were, thanks for letting us know honey :hugs: x

Regal, same for you, just pleased to see you when you can pop in! x

Puppycat, hope Laura is doing better today. I agree, awful when LO's are ill, especially when they too young to understand why. x

Everyone else ok? what we all up to today? 

I am taking my 7 year old to the Child Development Clinic this morning. Shattered still, didn't wanna get up at all this morning zzzzzz x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry MC, can't see your ticker this morning for some reason?! Congratulations on the baby sweet potato!!! :loopy: x


----------



## mothercabbage

how rude of them!!! SORT MY TICKER!!!!!!!!!!"the bump":haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its back! :happydance: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: that told them!:haha:
how are you today tink? have you got a busy day ahead?im full of energy with nothing to do today...


----------



## coral11680

Morning!

Regal nice to see you :hugs:

MC happy Sweet potato week! :yipee:

Tink hope the child development class goes well with Oliver.

x


----------



## phoebe

Hellooooooooooooooooo!!! :hi::hi::hi::hi:
Congrats on ur :baby: sweet potato Cabs :yipee::yipee::yipee: xxx

Hope ur app Goes well today Tink, will be thinking of u and Oliver today xxx :hugs:thanks for advice about Beirut, not playing today. Me leg's hurting so am playing the ouch preggo card hehehe

Big fat juicy gi-normanous hugs for PK and China xxx so hope and pray that this cycle will be the last for a long time xxxx:hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:

Pops hope u and ur o/h sort things out xxx :hugs:

Hey Corally hows u today?? xxx:hugs:

When people go to touch my bump i just grab them back, the look of shock on their faces is priceless!!! Since when did we become public property?!? xxx:trouble::trouble::grr::grr:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Regal good to see u lovely, hope all is good with u. Hugs xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm my usual MC, in pain and peed off :haha: sleep better? x

Coral, thanks honey. But the appointment was back to square 1 again, new doctor starting a new diagnosis with him. They think its a mixture of social/communication problems and learning difficulties. She disagrees with the classic aspergers diagnosis and wants it reinvestigated again because she thinks there is more to it than that. Frustrating though, another 6 months for the new diagnosis and more testing for us to go through, but as long as he is getting the support he needs I'm not fussed. He's getting support at school so I won't worry bout it.

What to do with the rest of the day......hmmmmmmm might sort some more of the clothes I'm too fat for :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Morning pheebs! I'm ok thanks and not doing much either its rainy and miserable :( I was in a panic about the dog again but my Dad has agreed to watch her now phewww. You sit and relax girl :hugs: x

Tink, it must be frustrating but hopefully this person knows what she is talking about and wants Oliver to get the help he deserves. Glad the school is good that must be a big relief :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hi girls, thanks for your comments on fb, i was hoping for a nice day but didn't turn out that way. Went to gp for my results...progesterone was 26 which is good but don't indicate deffo ov, although i had the strongest ever opk that cycle. DH's results are at his gp surgery so couldn't see it but asked him to pick up a copy on his way home from work. Our appointment to FS is on April 11th. Not sooo far, thank God! I'm really disappointed and frustrated, my bbs are so sore i could cry, af is around the corner now. I poas this morning on superdrug but it was a huge bfn :cry: Yes, tink and mc, its a day in bed...sulking.

Hope you all are okay xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all just a quick catch up while i grab a quick bite to eat....ended up being a busy morning, decided to get cleaned up and head to the garden...:dohh: getting ready for summer now planting flowers and bulbs awwww so pretty....
i asked OH to drag down connors baby things from the loft on monday, they are still up there, need a man to go up and drag them down for me....they need sorting and throwing away/charity....think nesting is kicking in, i intend on a lazy day and end up spring cleaning!:haha:
babydream..:hugs: ill chat "on the other side" xxx
tink:hugs: for the pains and hope they get a diagnosis for your little man soon!
coral, phoebe..:wave:.where is hopes??:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

26? I would say that was a post O progesterone level, not sure why she said you might not have ovulated. Don't quote me but I'm pretty sure that level does confirm O. So sorry you got BFN this morning honey :hugs: how many DPO are you? x


----------



## mothercabbage

i just looked up that level and it said it was post Ov level....:shrug: i dont get it though...i should have gone to medical school xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I just had a look up too, from what I can tell they 'like' it to be over 30 to confirm O. But anything over 15 usually means you have indeed ovulated. Its not clear cut though by the looks of things, but certainly not anything to get yourself upset over. FX for you babydream, thinking of you today :hug: x


----------



## coral11680

sorry for bfn babyd :hugs: 

hi :hi:MC is it not raining there then? it is here :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Tell me about it Coral, I have only just got warm n dry brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! x


----------



## mothercabbage

roasting here! we got them wavey heat lines coming off the shed roof....lovely!!sorted the back garden, just waiting for connor to go off then im going to get my gloves on and weed the front garden!! dont send the rain this way i have 2 lines of washing out!!..
going to take a bump pic later will post soon...tink arent we due another bump pic...phoebe??come on girls get them bellies out!! xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I was planning on waiting till 24 weeks for the pic MC, but yes I'll get the mega bump out for an photo soon :haha: 

Your making me feel tired with all the gardening! enjoy your nice sunny day, I'm jealous! x


----------



## mothercabbage

my bump looking huge now...excuse the trackies n vest top(gardening clothes) comfy though!! im going to burst!! i have 22 weeks to go...is my bump big??? or look normal!?....:wacko::wacko::wacko:
 



Attached Files:







bump 18 weeks.jpg
File size: 57 KB
Views: 2









18 weeks front view!.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I dunno, but its defo grown since last time! I'd say its just about right, maybe a little on the large side, but its also quite neat and defined. I dunno if its your vest top or the shape of the bump, but I'm having girly hunches today....can't make up my mind about you at all! wish that scan of yours would hurry up :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

you and me both tink!!! 17 sleeps! :haha: apparently at blood app.yesterday i weighed 66.2kg...on my notes i weighed 62kg at booking app...OOOOOps...no more cake!! or egg butties....or macdonalds.....ohhhh im starving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Congrats on the sweet potato MC

Tink hope everything goes well with Oliver 

Babydream- sorry about the bfn but at least you o'd sounds like from the info the ladies have on here that your level confirmed o

:wave: Pheobe enjoy your relaxing day today

asfm- another warm day here and I can't wait to get to my gardening I have lots of bulbs to plant and I am also growing a pretty large vegetable garden this year I've already started my onion seeds and today will be starting some of my greens other than that I'm doing pretty well except I felt a little sick before I could finish breakfast this am


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: mommyv...i love the garden in spring time!!...hope that sickness doesnt get you yet! xx


----------



## MommyV

Thanks MC I'm sure the sickness will be in full force in a week or so but right now it's just a little after I eat and it also seems to be a bit bothersome at night but as long as I'm eating small amounts throughout the day I feel alright 

I also bought like 50 some odd bulbs from my sons fundraiser at school plus I have an apple tree some cranberry bushes and all of my vegetables to plant this spring. I love putting in the flower bulbs I put a few in last fall and they're just starting to pop through the ground now yellow tulips and purple hyacinth


----------



## MommyV

maybe you can take a piccy of your garden when your flowers are in bloom I'll do the same but it won't be for a while at lest several weeks here


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooh we have green fingers in our midst I see, yes would love to see the pics of your gardens! I love a nice garden but can't do a lot this year :( my eldest LOVES gardening luckilly so he will be out there sorting it out for me, not sure what to do with mine as we might be moving. Roll on the end of the month when we should hopefully know what we are doing!

Mommyv, glad to hear the sickness isn't to bad for you yet. It didn't kick in properly till about 6 weeks for me I think, FX you don't have too hard a time of it! :hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

i was 6+3weeks when sickness kicked in!! right after xmas!phew, that could have messed with xmas dinner:haha:
i found a bump pic of connor at 23+5weeks,compared with my 18 week pic today,(so5 weeks and 5 days difference) i think im deffo headed for a 9-10lber:argh:
mommyv...my garden had daffodils aleardy flowered and tulips about to open will take a pic when i have weeded it....look forward to your pics...think everyone should get planting...but wear gloves!!!! watch out for the cat poops...bad for preg ladies!! and smelly and yukky to TTC ladies! xxxx
 



Attached Files:







bump 18 weeks.jpg
File size: 57 KB
Views: 1









Bump23+5 connor.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I just had a look up too, from what I can tell they 'like' it to be over 30 to confirm O. But anything over 15 usually means you have indeed ovulated. Its not clear cut though by the looks of things, but certainly not anything to get yourself upset over. FX for you babydream, thinking of you today :hug: x

I think when they did mine the dr said i was borderline. Cant remember but i think i was about 25 or 28. But that was the cycle i got my bfp on. so dont lose hope BabyD, it does appear to be post O. Hugs xxxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> my bump looking huge now...excuse the trackies n vest top(gardening clothes) comfy though!! im going to burst!! i have 22 weeks to go...is my bump big??? or look normal!?....:wacko::wacko::wacko:

U look normal to me dum dum, do bear in mind ur a slight build. Jubbly bump by the way yay!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:xxxxx


----------



## MommyV

yep MC will definately be wearing my gloves once I can get out there can't even get to the back yard yet because it's totally flooded from the snow melting I love spring bulbs can't wait to see I think between the two pics your bump with connor looks a lot higher and maybe like it's sicking out front more but I don't think that you look huge now compared to that but I do think your bump now looks more all around like a girl bump only a couple more weeks and we'll know for sure hopefully

Tink- that's nice that your oldest does some of the gardening I can't wait until my kids are old enough to help also I hope my sickness doesn't kick in but I'm pretty sure it will I just hope it won't be too bad usually I'm nauseaus (sp) all the time but not puking so it's hard but not too bad also yesterday was my first day of feeling really tired I need to start going to bed earlier which I did last night that helped


----------



## MommyV

Hi Pheobe How is everything with you? You're still a papaya hopefully that will change tomorrow.


----------



## phoebe

MommyV said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Congrats on the sweet potato MC
> 
> Tink hope everything goes well with Oliver
> 
> Babydream- sorry about the bfn but at least you o'd sounds like from the info the ladies have on here that your level confirmed o
> 
> :wave: Pheobe enjoy your relaxing day today
> 
> asfm- another warm day here and I can't wait to get to my gardening I have lots of bulbs to plant and I am also growing a pretty large vegetable garden this year I've already started my onion seeds and today will be starting some of my greens other than that I'm doing pretty well except I felt a little sick before I could finish breakfast this am

Thanks Mommy :hugs:
Been having a chilled so far, have just dyed my hair and ermmm did some gardening of a sort:blush::haha::blush: xxx Glad ur not feeling too sick xxx


----------



## phoebe

Getting bigger Mommy lol! And my sense of gravity has been a dodge of late, even my o/h thinks i've been on the cooking sherry whilst he is at work:rofl::rofl:xxxx


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies

Thanks for all the lovely messages about Laura - she seems much better today and has just polished off a huge bowl of bolognese and pasta bows!!

She had a bib on but it was me that made the most mess I think - I now need to change my top :doh:

Anyway nice bump pic MC, lovely round tum, what you must remember is that on the first one your bump has to fight against lovely tight muscles and skin but the next time they know what to do so loosen easier hence you get bigger quicker :D... or something. Lol

It's a lovely day here too, it rained first thing so I didn't put on washing on but now it's sunny and warm, sigh. Never mind. I have a few plants that have outgrown their pots but I'm not sure I can be bothered now I'm full of food!


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx dum dum and mommyv...i will take a pic and try to get in same position as the one of connors bump at 23+5....some one remind me :rofl:...tink get it in your diary!!! tell claire to take a bump pic on 27th april!!:haha: xx


----------



## MommyV

I definately get super clumsy too Pheobe. that bump can really put us off balance. Any chance that we can get another bump pic soon. I love to see the growing bumps. I'll have to start taking pics too but prob not until at least 12weeks because I have a lot of flub so bump won't be showing too early.

Also ladies any tips for helping with bloating I see to have the biggest issue after dinner but I sort of woke up today feeling bloated?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe do you mean you planted a log? :haha: :hugs: x

Mommyv, yes its great. Make's me get a lump in my throat actually, cause I am not massive on gardening but my dad was. He would spend every minute spare out there and we had such a wonderful garden. When I see how interested and hard working my son is out there I get all emotional thinking of how proud my dad would have been of him :cry: x

MC, I dunno about you but mine were only on the larger side of normal sizes at my 20 week scans, then they piled on the lbs :haha: This one had a big bellie and long legs :awww: :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> thanx dum dum and mommyv...i will take a pic and try to get in same position as the one of connors bump at 23+5....some one remind me :rofl:...tink get it in your diary!!! tell claire to take a bump pic on 27th april!!:haha: xx

Gotcha MC :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

puppycat...connor was my 2nd pregnancy!....ill just face it im gonna be huge and have a MASSIVE baby! :argh::haha:


----------



## phoebe

Yes i will go and take a pic in a sec, just waiting for bathroom floor to dry. Me made a mess gardening and dying :haha::haha: xxx

Hi Puppycat :hi: Glad Laura is feeling better today. Hope ur keeping well xxx


----------



## puppycat

mothercabbage said:


> puppycat...connor was my 2nd pregnancy!....ill just face it im gonna be huge and have a MASSIVE baby! :argh::haha:

Oh! :haha: Well I tried! lol.


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Phoebe do you mean you planted a log? :haha: :hugs: x
> 
> Mommyv, yes its great. Make's me get a lump in my throat actually, cause I am not massive on gardening but my dad was. He would spend every minute spare out there and we had such a wonderful garden. When I see how interested and hard working my son is out there I get all emotional thinking of how proud my dad would have been of him :cry: x
> 
> MC, I dunno about you but mine were only on the larger side of normal sizes at my 20 week scans, then they piled on the lbs :haha: This one had a big bellie and long legs :awww: :haha: x

I wished Tink, i live on planet pebble poo:haha: even my dr has given me lactulose to get things moving:blush: the bloody prune juice and fibre werent cutting it. I meant i trimmed my lady garden!!!:blush::blush::rofl::rofl::rofl: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> thanx dum dum and mommyv...i will take a pic and try to get in same position as the one of connors bump at 23+5....some one remind me :rofl:...tink get it in your diary!!! tell claire to take a bump pic on 27th april!!:haha: xx
> 
> Gotcha MC :haha:Click to expand...

thanx tink...:winkwink: and idk if mine measured over or under at their scans..:shrug: my belly measured ok for fundus height...perfect every week but had 7lb4oz chloe and 9lb1oz Connor.....maybe i just have alot of water...yeah!!!! thats it!!! its water!!:haha: maybe not!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MommyV said:


> I definately get super clumsy too Pheobe. that bump can really put us off balance. Any chance that we can get another bump pic soon. I love to see the growing bumps. I'll have to start taking pics too but prob not until at least 12weeks because I have a lot of flub so bump won't be showing too early.
> 
> Also ladies any tips for helping with bloating I see to have the biggest issue after dinner but I sort of woke up today feeling bloated?

I get incredibly cumsy, I think me n Phoebe could stack up a good list of accidents through our pregnancy's in beruit :haha: 

Yes Phoebe, get your bump out soon lovey! x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> MommyV said:
> 
> 
> I definately get super clumsy too Pheobe. that bump can really put us off balance. Any chance that we can get another bump pic soon. I love to see the growing bumps. I'll have to start taking pics too but prob not until at least 12weeks because I have a lot of flub so bump won't be showing too early.
> 
> Also ladies any tips for helping with bloating I see to have the biggest issue after dinner but I sort of woke up today feeling bloated?
> 
> I get incredibly cumsy, I think me n Phoebe could stack up a good list of accidents through our pregnancy's in beruit :haha:
> 
> Yes Phoebe, get your bump out soon lovey! xClick to expand...

Oh yes i can concur. have the bumps n bruises for my troubles too x:dohh::wacko::haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I was always bloated Mommyv, sucking on mints seemed to help a little, but I never really found a cure. Anyone else? x


----------



## mothercabbage

i felt bloated a bit at first too....but i think i eased mine by farting!! seemed to be very windy too back then...and even more so now..pmsl xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: talking of Beruit, my coffee table looks like I'm holding a junk sale on it :haha: got to the point where there is nowhere for my Coffee to go, think I had better get up and clear it


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes MC, farting helped me too :rofl: gone past that stage now thank goodness :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, just noticed our 'currently feeling' icons are the same...the little smily with the bandages saying achey :haha: :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

Dont laugh 24w 6d chicks xxx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Phoebe, just noticed our 'currently feeling' icons are the same...the little smily with the bandages saying achey :haha: :hugs: x

I noticed that too lol. Been rather achey and back's been bad. Must be a growing and stretching spurt!! Didnt help falling on my ass yesterday ouch!!! Really banged the tail bone:nope::haha:xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Whoa Phoebe, what a bump!!!!! you can hold the mega bump title for a bit, I'll let ya :winkwink: really defined now isn't it?! defo grown since the last pic :awww: (that's me stroking bubba ding dong, not your bellie, I agree its very annoying :haha:) x


----------



## MommyV

Pheobe great bump pic I also love your bathroom floor. I think you may have a blue bump but I'm not sure. Are you going to break down and find out at your next scan or are you definately waiting until lo's born to find out?


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Whoa Phoebe, what a bump!!!!! you can hold the mega bump title for a bit, I'll let ya :winkwink: really defined now isn't it?! defo grown since the last pic :awww: (that's me stroking bubba ding dong, not your bellie, I agree its very annoying :haha:) x

I know!!!! Thats me officially in i am bricking it land!!! Gonna nick Cabs smiley :argh::argh::argh::argh::argh: whats happened in the last 3 wks YOIKS!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I feel you pain Phoebe.....ouchy!!!!!! :hugs: x


----------



## MommyV

You know Tink my mom got me some really nice organic peppermint tea and I think I'll try to drink some especially in the evening when I'm feeling most bloated but idk gas doesn't seem to be too much of a problem yet although I seem to be getting a lot of trapped gas not good


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good am going my oh bils 50th tonight woopp x x x


----------



## phoebe

MommyV said:


> Pheobe great bump pic I also love your bathroom floor. I think you may have a blue bump but I'm not sure. Are you going to break down and find out at your next scan or are you definately waiting until lo's born to find out?

Thanks Mommy:hugs: we deffo intend to stay team :yellow: all the way, will be having another scan on 7th april to check growth etc...... I've a feeling for a blue bump and we have been referring to bump as he. But the proof will be in the pudding come june :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I was gonna suggest that Mommyv! I found that helpful also, just came to me :haha: x

Caz, have fun tonight. Is it a party? x


----------



## puppycat

Awwww I love looking at bump pics - shall I show you my bump when I had Laura?

I know I have one at 35 weeks, Laura arrived 37+5


----------



## MommyV

Thanks Tink yeah that tea is so good it's no pennance to drink it especially with a little raw honey in there yum

Pheobe yay for team yellow I wish I could but we want to find out especially dh he likes to refer to baby by name before they're born even now he says it's hard for him to really believe baby is in there but will become more real when I have scan and he sees baby and starts to feel lo move

Wonder where Poppy is ? Hope all is well with you today Poppy.

Okay I need to go get ready my dad is taking me out to lunch today yummy.


----------



## phoebe

Have a nice time Mommy, see u soon take care hun. Hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies,

Just dropping in for a quick min to say hi to everyone! I am sorry I haven't been on this week, I have been SOOO busy with work and packing ot leave on a trip. We leave in about 20 hours to fly to a family wedding and off to a Carribbean cruise with my extended family for 5 days.

Sorry, I wont' have time to read back but hope everyone is doing well. Tink- thanks for checking on me- and I will definitely speak to you ladies when I get back next week!

:hug: to you all!


----------



## phoebe

Aww have a great time Lew, glad u popped on here, we were worried about u xxx:hugs:


----------



## annie00

hey everyone im really sorry about everything last month.... i need yalls help.....

i was on metforphin but i had a dr appointment to see if i was ovulating are not on the 28th of feb. they took 8 tubes of blood and i go back april 11 for the result, but she wanted to me chart to see if i am ovulating on my own are what... i really would appreciate it if yall would look at my chart to see what yall think.. my last period was feb. 20.. im due to start any min now...


----------



## annie00

oops wrong chart that was yesterday.. my bad..
it wont let me load it but my temp today is 96.74


----------



## caz & bob

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I was gonna suggest that Mommyv! I found that helpful also, just came to me :haha: x
> 
> Caz, have fun tonight. Is it a party? x

yes hun woopp x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Have a dance for me Caz, enjoy! :happydance: x

Lew glad you popped in, have a fab time on holiday! x

Puppycat, yes please! We love piccys here! x

Annie, thought you were preggo?


----------



## annie00

umm no i thought i was but i went to the er and they did a internal scan and it came back i wasnt... its been crazy over here ...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

hmmm......

well anyway, I don't think your chart shows ovulation, unless you ovulated late. In which case your temps will rise and FF should draw cross hairs on your chart. If af arrives soon I would assume you didn't ovulate.


----------



## puppycat

Here it is!! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







35wksbnb.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## annie00

ty tink... thats what im thinkin as well... i mean my period is due tom. so i mean i guess im not ovulating... well at least i go back to the dr on april 11 so it will make me a little more happier.. im just gonna put it in there hands.. nothing eles i can do!!


----------



## phoebe

Nice bump Puppycat:thumbup::happydance: fxd for ur next one hunny xxx


----------



## Hopes314

aww i missed everyoneee. I've been sleeping in like crazy and missing out on all the morning excitement!

MC congrats on the sweet potato!

Phoebe and MC love the bumps!! Aw I love seeing big bellies :)

puppycat yes of course we wanna see your bump from laura :)

babydream :hugs: hopefully you've OV'd just fine, i think sometimes doctors make things scary when they shouldn't be.

As for me, had a BAD night. I have three cats (2 male, 1 female) and they all got spayed/neutered this week. Afterward, they were all really lovey to each other (especially the female) and then last night suddenly the female attacked my pitbull! Her head is all scratched up :( Then one of the male cats sorta stepped in because he always thinks the pitbull is his mommy (they sleep together and groom eachother :) ) Anyway so then the female attacks the male cat. Then I put my foot in between them and try to push her away and she attacks my foot! OH had to step in and hold her down for a few minutes and when he let her go, she went right about attacking everyone again? We had to lock her in the dog cage until we could figure out what to do with her for the night. She is currently locked up in a separate room and were hoping tonight we can let her out. I walked in to feed her, and she is just pacing around in there growling at everything!? What an asshole. I'm hoping its just that her little hormones are crazy from the spay.

also, MC i think your bump looks about normal? Maybe a little big :haha: I think its probably the same as mine. I woke up one morning and suddenly had a big belly! Officially gained 11 pounds since pre-pregnancy. I guess you will find out if youve got a giant baby in there.. at your gender scan! whoo! :)

At my appointment last week at 16+4 weeks, my uterus was almost exactly even with my bellybutton and measured at about 20 weeks. Yikes!

Will post a bump pic sometime today hopefully.


----------



## phoebe

Jeepers Hopes that sounds really crazy, must be horrendous having that going on. Dunno what to say really, as our cat has never been done, so she is as soft as s***. Maybe the spay has messed with her hormones temporarily. Must have been pretty scary is all i can say. Hopefully Cabs, Babyd or Tink maybe able to give advice as they're cat people xxx


----------



## phoebe

Hopes i think i must have missed u in the last couple of days as i dont remember saying congrats on ur :baby: onion xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:
hopes...i missed ya!!!please post a bump pic...hopefully its about the same as me or im running away:argh: my cats got a little wild after their ops...moody...but all settled down after a day or so...i :rofl: @"asshole" poor cat! hahahahahahha....hows the sickness? sleeping ok then lol..:hugs:
phoebe....ace bump!!:thumbup: its big but deffo ACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs: 
puppycat...cute bump! mine more or less same shape...im sticking with team :pink: for my guess for myself....
annie....HA! your not preg! you are preg! make your mind up....:wacko: i saw you post "bfp" in one thread and within a few mins your on our thread asking for TTC help.so im not sure i believe you had a trip to ER in the space of 5 mins...are you sure that is even your own chart?!
anyway...sun just going down here so getting chilly but with windows closed looks like a typical summers night...i feel summer in the air...:yipee:
who mentioned poppy.......made me think....hope all is well, not seen you on FB either...:hugs: xx


----------



## Hopes314

thanks! im not sure i posted much yesterday pheebyweeby, myself i actually just noticed that the ticker changed, although i of course knew i was 17 wks :dohh:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :wave:
> hopes...i missed ya!!!please post a bump pic...hopefully its about the same as me or im running away:argh: my cats got a little wild after their ops...moody...but all settled down after a day or so...i :rofl: @"asshole" poor cat! hahahahahahha....hows the sickness? sleeping ok then lol..:hugs:
> phoebe....ace bump!!:thumbup: its big but deffo ACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:
> puppycat...cute bump! mine more or less same shape...im sticking with team :pink: for my guess for myself....
> annie....HA! your not preg! you are preg! make your mind up....:wacko: i saw you post "bfp" in one thread and within a few mins your on our thread asking for TTC help.so im not sure i believe you had a trip to ER in the space of 5 mins...are you sure that is even your own chart?!
> anyway...sun just going down here so getting chilly but with windows closed looks like a typical summers night...i feel summer in the air...:yipee:
> who mentioned poppy.......made me think....hope all is well, not seen you on FB either...:hugs: xx


I know cabs!!! Its fecking huge and i am scared so gonna steal ur smiley again!!:argh::argh::argh: See what i mean about needing my nikes to run away :rofl::rofl::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> thanks! im not sure i posted much yesterday pheebyweeby, myself i actually just noticed that the ticker changed, although i of course knew i was 17 wks :dohh:

Preggo brain hehehe x:wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

right there with ya"running away"....where the fecks mi nikes!!!!
:argh: <---phoebe
:argh:<-----cabs.......:rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, I'm no cat expert but I would say ring the vet if it carry's on. Prob hormones, but perhaps she's in pain? Looking forward to your bump pic :happydance: Congrats on the Onion, I also think I missed it, sozzzz x

Puppycat, loving your bump pic! very similar to how I'm carrying this lil princess x

MC, yes where is Pops? hoping she's ok also x


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> right there with ya"running away"....where the fecks mi nikes!!!!
> :argh: <---phoebe
> :argh:<-----cabs.......:rofl:

Love it!!! Although methinks i'll need a fork lift truck to lift my belly and reinforced nikes to take the strain!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i can see us doing a Forest gump and running forever!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Yer ur both right, its not like Pops to go AWOL:shrug:. Hope she is alright:flower:xx


----------



## mothercabbage

are you having a section phoebe? or being induced?...least if you having a section you wont have to push :baby: out if s/he gets that big....
tink....come on....get yer belly out!!!! :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

I dont wanna a section, thought of being cut open!!! Oh my days!!!! they would have to seriously knock me the feck out for a month so i was all healed again :hissy: hope to be just induced. not sleeping worrying about it already:argh: As much as i love 1BEM, them bloody sections, give me the s***s!! xxx


----------



## Hopes314

heres 17wk bump pics. first pic is me at 4 weeks, lovely comparison! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







4+1.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3









17+1(2).jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3









17+1.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## phoebe

Aww beautiful bump Hopes :awww::awww: wanna swop??!!:haha: xx


----------



## Hopes314

phoebe said:


> Aww beautiful bump Hopes :awww::awww: wanna swop??!!:haha: xx

pheebyweeby, i would love to have your giant bump! However, I've been getting some serious back pains the last few days, I am getting scared to get a big bump now! I can't imagine!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

ahhhh good!!!:thumbup: you look roughly same as me ....*NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* im huge....se ya!!!(that sound you hear is me legging it):haha:.....""phoebe.....keep up!!!!!""(legging it together) :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i'm with ya Cabs.........puffing n panting all the way. Lousy beach ball!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Can I run with you guys? :haha: :argh: I'll get DH to put on my NIKE's :rofl: I can't do it myself :rofl: x

Hopes, cute bump, but yes, your definitely a good size for 17 weeks. Lovely bump :awww: x


----------



## mothercabbage

actually just looked at my 17week pics and i dont think there is much diff..(well apart from my stretchmarks)..maybe i be ok....:haha:.....has anyone seen my OH he went to KFC hourssssssssssssssssssssssssssss ago...........wasnt hours but feels like it:dohh:


----------



## phoebe

:haha::haha: i'm starving too and my man's disappeared. bloody hunting n gathering my a**!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:comp: <------ a certain lunatic poster who keeps coming back for more.... :wacko:


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> actually just looked at my 17week pics and i dont think there is much diff..(well apart from my stretchmarks)..maybe i be ok....:haha:.....has anyone seen my OH he went to KFC hourssssssssssssssssssssssssssss ago...........wasnt hours but feels like it:dohh:

well MC like i said, both drs said im measuring almost a month ahead, so that means you are probably measuring big too. We will both end up with dinosaur babies.


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :comp: <------ a certain lunatic poster who keeps coming back for more.... :wacko:

????????????????? do what?? :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Can I run with you guys? :haha: :argh: I'll get DH to put on my NIKE's :rofl: I can't do it myself :rofl: x
> 
> Hopes, cute bump, but yes, your definitely a good size for 17 weeks. Lovely bump :awww: x

Yes lets have a Ding Dong-a-thon!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mmm KFC I need that..... mmmmmm chicken (homer moment)


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :comp: <------ a certain lunatic poster who keeps coming back for more.... :wacko:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> actually just looked at my 17week pics and i dont think there is much diff..(well apart from my stretchmarks)..maybe i be ok....:haha:.....has anyone seen my OH he went to KFC hourssssssssssssssssssssssssssss ago...........wasnt hours but feels like it:dohh:
> 
> well MC like i said, both drs said im measuring almost a month ahead, so that means you are probably measuring big too. We will both end up with dinosaur babies.Click to expand...

SSSSssssssshhhhhhh:rofl::rofl: dont say it too loud......:argh:


----------



## phoebe

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, I was looking for a smiley for Annie, who keeps posting like nothings wrong with how she acted. Seemed appropriate how the smiley kept getting knocked out and then carried on like nothing happened :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok im wiv ya!!! takes me a few mins......:wacko::dohh:
:brush:<-----why have i never seen this?? i like this one...simple things eh!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

When's your scan Hopes? have you got the date yet? i'll have to get it in my diary :haha: Oh and the 'POP' lady in one born everymin had her giant baby this week so i'm guessing it will be on soon for you....C-section in the end...eaaaaak! :argh:


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> When's your scan Hopes? have you got the date yet? i'll have to get it in my diary :haha: Oh and the 'POP' lady in one born everymin had her giant baby this week so i'm guessing it will be on soon for you....C-section in the end...eaaaaak! :argh:

April 11th, 915am scan, 1045am midwife appointment. so i prob wont be back to post pics and what not untilllll.. 5pm your time. lameee hope i dont accidentally see a pp:wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Evening Ding Dongs :flower:

Need to catch up but noticed all the bloody bumps today looks like you all been stripping :haha:

MC your deffo popped omg fx'd its a small en in there x 

Hopes and Puppycat nice bumps :hugs:

Will read back after tea, been out most of today buying some more boots and leggings cos im that bloated. Bought a cheese and Onion pasty and ate half to realise ive totally gone off them now.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: thanx poppy!!! im worried now, even you said at my last bump pic i was ok sized...now ive "popped" holy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit how am i going to birth a biiiiig baby......how much do private c-secs cost?!!:dohh:
i totally went off cheese when preg with chloe still cant eat the shit! only cheese triangles or cheapy slices....maybe :pink: for you poppy!:thumbup:
KFC was immense!! yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## babydream

OMG you've been busy today!!!

Well done for gardening girls, weather's been miserable and wet here today. Lovely bumps, you are all beautiful!!!! I'm around MC's size btw :D

Tink, i LOVE the smiley you found pmsl

Well, yes tink, gp said they consider 30 the level which indicates deffo ov. Dh's results will be at my gp by monday so hopefully i'll have a copy. Well, tonight two zombies having anniversary dinner...i'm cooking chicken fajitas and bought a wine and a card. That's all i'm capable of tonight, i'm too tired, didn't have a chance to catch up on sleep again. We'll go for a nice lunch and a movie hopefully on sunday. Better go get things started, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :haha: thanx poppy!!! im worried now, even you said at my last bump pic i was ok sized...now ive "popped" holy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit how am i going to birth a biiiiig baby......how much do private c-secs cost?!!:dohh:
> i totally went off cheese when preg with chloe still cant eat the shit! only cheese triangles or cheapy slices....maybe :pink: for you poppy!:thumbup:
> KFC was immense!! yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx

We'll all chip in for private C-Section if it comes to it pmsl :haha:

BD hope you have a lovely evening :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Enjoy the rest of your evening Babydream x

Poppy, I have lived in leggings and tracksuit bottoms since BFP day, perfect for bloated preggo tums x


----------



## poppy666

Think my taste buds gone to pot today, just had mince and dumplings and couldnt taste the mince :dohh:

Tink i dont mind leggings as long as they a good reason otherwise you'd never see me in them lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I've gone past the point of caring what I look like really :haha: especially when I have this giant white belt wrapped round me, kinda ruins any kinda fashion effect :rofl: x

Hmmmmm Popsy popping out of her trousers already huh.....:baby::baby: :winkwink: x


----------



## poppy666

Nah i think once you had a few kids you start showing quite early, but im really bloated right up to my ribcage 'not good' x


----------



## phoebe

Well my hunter-gatherer is back minus food!!!:growlmad: So now i get to choose takeaway woohoo!!!! Elephant leg methinks, been wanting 1 for ages:haha::happydance::haha:xxx
Glad to see u on Popsicle:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm just playing with ya Popsy, I was swelling from the day I copped sight of my BFP :haha: I've had high up bloating the whole way actually, and now I actually have rib pain, already wtf? have you tried mint tea? x


----------



## poppy666

No not tried anything but can get some from Asda tomorrow and try it :kiss:

Hi Phoebe :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> Elephant leg methinks

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

Oh yeah cant wait for it to come nom nom:munch::munch:. I am hank marvin:haha: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

awwwwwwww just got to meet our next door but ones baby girl......soooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!! 1 week old, been a long time since I held a newborn and I can't wipe the smile off my face :haha: x

Phoebe, enjoy........nom nom nom!!!!! hank marvin?! :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

Wow you girls have Been busy since I was on last earlier! Lots of catching up reading.

Mc lovely bump I don't think its that big Hun, don't worry:hugs:

Phoebe your bump def bigger than last time although I did read somewhere that baby doubles in weight from 20-24weeks I think so maybe that's why? Lovely bump though!:hugs:

Hopes your bump is def bigger also but still petite like you, :hugs: hopefully cat is just sore and grouchy.

Tink where is your bump pic? :awww: at holding neighbours baby :)

Just been tearing up watching comic relief :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I was saving the bump pic for next Tuesday when I'm 24 weeks Coral :)

I'm in tears also :cry:


----------



## puppycat

I'm watching Comic Relief too :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Ive got I-Robot on it always bores me comic relief... am i bad? :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:cry: :cry:


----------



## coral11680

Ok I'll let you off tink look forward to the bump pic in a few days. Am I a papaya tomorrow?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes, be prepared for it to go all mouldy though, you don't change for at least 3 weeks. Wonder what Phoebe gets tomorrow, she changes the same day as you right? x


----------



## coral11680

Oh yes a mouldy papaya :rofl: looks like Phoebe will be an aubergine/eggplant


----------



## annie00

LADIES- That is my chart would u like my password and screen name to fertility friend? I did go to the ER bc i was having HORRIBLE back pain i couldn't walk and i was suppose to be on my period but it was very light so we all thought i was having a MC but they ran test and told me it was probably a pulled muscle... i don't know why y'all are so mean to me.. im a really great person.. if y'all don't want me on this thread that is fine ill go find another one... i haven't been on here in a while BC we have been so busy.. and when i came back i thought maybe y'all would have gotten over all that BS but i guess not!!! i'm not being mean i just don't understand why y'all cant let it go ..


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all, looks like another sunny day here:yipee:...hope everyone is well...i actually got woke up by baby kicking...:wohoo: love it...im sure ill get tired at that soon but for now i lovvvvvvveeeee itttttttt....:happydance:
@poppy...when are you going to post your first bump pic....welcome to trackies and leggings land!:haha:..
@congrats on the papaya coral!!:happydance:..
@phoebe....still waiting to see what fruit you are today...eggplant like coral said?? congrats in advance for that anyway!!
@tink,hopes,ladyb,china,eesoja,babydream,pk,lupine, and all other ding dongers :wave: n :hugs:
@annie...:wave: good luck on another thread!!:wave:
asfm....i had a dream about fatboy/aurthur from eastenders last night...was so real,woke up red faced!!! pmsl...how am i going to watch eastenders when he is on screen.......:blush:...:haha:...
:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

check this out...a lady posted it on another thread i post on....its good!!!...:happydance:
https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...your-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: MC, I have had some very VIVID dreams, and cannot look several people straight in the eye now :haha: I love waking a feeling bubba kicking, I expect I'll get tired of it by the time it hurts. More gardening MC? x

Annie, go to another thread and for heavens sake sort yourself out. Takes a lot for me to close a door, I hate doing it, but this isn't the place for you. People want the truth and respect for others, learn that and you will have better luck in your next thread. I'm sorry :wave:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:......
maybe more gardening OH got the day off work so hopefully he wont want to do much and i can get the front garden finished:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies, lovely day outside. I wont be doing much just popping to the shop for bread and milk nothing exciting!

It is lovely being woken to kicks isnt it :D :happydance:

Hi all ding dongs :hi:

As for Annie, no offence but you dont fit in here you sound very immature and you started off on a bad note so prob best to start afresh with another group there are plenty on here!


----------



## coral11680

as for vivd dreams I have had a lot, some racey:blush: and some sad where I wake up crying:cry: had quite a few of those!


----------



## phoebe

Hey DD's!!! xxx:hi::hi::hi::hi:
Oh man i will not go into the dream thing hehehehe!!! Have had some real distressingly sad ones:cry: and some v.v.v.v.fruity efforts, that have had me woken up all besides myself:blush::blush::rofl::rofl::rofl:
I have to go with the other ladies on here Annie, please do go to another thread, as there is no room on here for the upheavals. And please do bear in mind, that honesty and integrity will be appreciated by all, that use this forum. So bear that in mind for others. Good luck.
Congrats on ur :baby: papaya Corally:happydance::happydance: Yay i finally got a :baby: aubergine:yipee::yipee: lets see how long i have that before it goes mouldy:haha:
Great site Cabs, was interesting to see where eveything goes :wacko: enjoy ur gardening. Well its a beautiful day here:happydance: cold but very sunny woohoo!!
Well i am just gonna finish off the rest of me elephant leg for breakfast nom nom.
Have a lovely day all xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Congrats on Aubergine Phoebe :yipee: I think every 5 weeks you will change now as only 3 more things to go!!!


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,

I'm up way too early this morning feeling gross. But I've had a little juice and I'm sure once I eat all will be better.

Pheobe- yay congrats on the eggplant! baby is really growing enjoy the beautiful sunny day

Coral- congrats on your papaya!

MC- enjoy your gardening and another nice day it's not going to be so nice hear today but I did start some of my vegetable seeds last night all that talk yesterday motivated me to get that done

:wave: Tink

that so great that you ladies are all feeling the lo's kick so much I can't wait to feel that again it is so awesome and so far no real vivid dreams for me but hopefully you ladies will have only good dreams nothing to make you sad


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Corally, lets just hope the weather dont get too warm then. Dont want that going off!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: phoebe

morning mommyv try eating a little it helped me from feeling so yucky!


----------



## MommyV

Thanks Coral I had some juice to bring up my blood sugar and I'm already feeling better I'll be making my eggs for breakfast shortly I know one morning I had a little bowl of cereal when I first woke up and that helped too


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all haven't been on here for a while!!

Everything ok with everyone?? There been any more BFP??

I have booked our wedding for Monday 17th October 2011 so we have just under 7months to organise it ahhhhhh!!! Having wedding in registry office then hiring a big paddle steamer on the Norfolk boards for wedding reception can't wait but so so so much to do.

Been sorting out Mckenzie's old baby clothes and found the box of prem sized clothes can't believe he wore these and they were too big for him lol (see av photo thats a prem outfit up to 5lb he is wearing lol.)

As for me TTC think I am due on Friday I think have lost track!


----------



## MommyV

awww Sleeping bubs that mic of Mckenzie is so precious he looks so so tiny also yay for having some of wedding plans sorted out you'll have to post some piccys of your wedding also I got pg on the cycle that I wasn't really paying attention very well so you may just get a surprise in a few days


----------



## babydream

Morning all, beautiful day out there :)

I'd love to do some gardening, but the only thing i could dig in is the grass i'm growing for the cats on the windowsill. 

Pheebs, congrats on the aubergine, and mc you're a sweet potato wooohooo. who else has something new?? i forgot, sorry

I'm not going to comment on annie b/c i expressed my dislike at the beginning. Ooops, just commented. 

Vivid dreams??? i have them without being preggo. what am i gonna do when i actually am. Blimey!!! MC, who is Arthur in Eastenders???? I haven't been watching for a while, must be a new one.

Puppycat, i'm sorry i never said 'Hi' to you, you must have joined us when i was away for a bit. Hope you like our thread and dd is feeling better. 

I'm on cd1 today girlies, 27day cycle, wtf??? I am happy for a short cycle but very unusual. Last night went well, dh came home with a very sweet card, big bunch of flowers and chocolate. Watched comic relief, we both laughed and cried, YES POPPY!!!! :) Then we went to bed and tried to talk to him about my doc app and test results...did not go well. He keeps saying that everythings okay and not to worry. i went a bit pissed off, saying that his attitude to this is so bad that sometimes makes me think to give up on the whole thing. But he swears he only trying to keep me positive. Well, i think he's trying to deny that we have a problem! He does not want to talk about it and as soon as i start i feel like he wants to shut me up!! I need to talk about my concerns and feelings!! Inconsiderate ass sometimes. Or maybe i'm more sensitive, who knows?

Anyway, hope you all have a good day i'll be on and off, need some sunshine and fresh air and to move my big ass to lose some weight. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

morning sleeping bubs, your wedding plans sound wonderful!

Hi Babyd :hugs: for CD1 I think men are like that a lot and my DH would prob be the same they are just not like us and are Ass' ! Hopefully the tests will be normal and you get your BFP before any intervention :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

this is fatboy/arthur from eastenders....:blush:......i actually feel embarassed by his pic!!...:haha:
 



Attached Files:







fatboy.jpg
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mothercabbage

he is pretty cute looking though!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon ladies :wave:

Well Laura has been grumpy again today so I definitely think it's teething.

DH went out last night to get his chest waxed for Comic Relief. He walked in at gone 1am absolutely blotto and only had his biker waistcoat and a piar of y fronts on.... lol.

He was completely incapable of standing up, tipped a glass of water over the bedroom floor, threw up on the rug in the living room and this morning cannot remember any of it! :dohh:

Needless to say I wasn't impressed :growlmad:

Ha ha. We were supposed to be going to a party in Carmarthen tonight, one of our friends is going to America for 3 months so having a 'leaving party'. My mum's having Laura when she gets back from clothes shopping for her holiday. Of course the bike club we were riding with were leaving Cardiff at 1.30pm but Gareth was so drunk we had to wait for his blood and alcohol levels to separate enough for him to drive legally! Sigh.

Keep smiling eh! 

Oh and my little confession, to fit in with your crush, is that I quite fancy Mr Bloom from Mr Bloom's nursery on cbeebies :blush:


----------



## mothercabbage

who is mr bloom? gonna google him.....:haha:


----------



## puppycat

mothercabbage said:


> who is mr bloom? gonna google him.....:haha:

Lol - shows how sad I am!

My excuse is my daughter likes it.... :haha:clicky


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon Ding Dongs :flower:

MC congratz on the sweet potato, Phoebe on Aubergine & Coral on 22wks ( forgot the fruit) :dohh:

BD was not dogging Comic Relief its all for good causes, but yeah i find it boring at times so dont watch it.

As for Annie i really cant be arsed with the whole 'your pregnant then you miscarried shit' Im having a hard enough time as it is atm so dont really wanna be reading that and if its true im sorry, but just dont know what to believe after last time so im out of here.


----------



## poppy666

Just did another test cos ive been that paranoid over last few days especially when everyone's getting sicky feeling blahhhhhh. i mean if its still dark the lines that can only be a good thing i think :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







sat 004.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well i had a good night last night at my bils 50th party i was drunk woke up this morning zero hangover wooppp poppy there brill lines hun x x x


----------



## phoebe

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well i had a good night last night at my bils 50th party i was drunk woke up this morning zero hangover wooppp poppy there brill lines hun x x x

Hi Caz, glad u had a fab night, how jammy are u not to get a fat head :happydance::haha:. Hope alls good with u hunny xxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Just did another test cos ive been that paranoid over last few days especially when everyone's getting sicky feeling blahhhhhh. i mean if its still dark the lines that can only be a good thing i think :dohh:

I know its easier to say than do, but please stop worrying Pops. Bloody good lines on that test:thumbup: And i am sure b4 long u will be rueing the lack of symptoms:wacko: My MS didnt really kick in til about 6/7wks xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy you wait while week 6-7..:sick::sleep: and feeling blahhhhhhhhhh will get ya....:awww: ace test!!:thumbup:
quiet on here today........just had a huge hissy fit with OH....long story but i told him i hated him and couldnt stand him and to get out!!!!!!!!!!! he gone to pub with a mate.............cba.......just feel like im not getting the support sympathy help and love that i deserve.....:cry::growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks MC just feeling shite last few days stressed. Hope you and OH sort it out sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Awww big hugs Cabs, hope u get things sorted soon. Its never good to row and it always feels much rawer when pg. I hate it when OH and i row, it always gets me down. Fxd it's a small spat and is sorted soon. Big hugs n loves from ur dum dum xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Thanks MC just feeling shite last few days stressed. Hope you and OH sort it out sweetie :hugs::hugs:

And big fat huggles for u too Poppys, i understand how tense ur feeling. Big hugs xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Horrible isnt it Phoebe, tbh ive been awful to be around last few days, saying wrong things, snapping at OH, think or i know i'll be a bit better once i get this scan out to way its the not knowing thats the worsed :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Horrible isnt it Phoebe, tbh ive been awful to be around last few days, saying wrong things, snapping at OH, think or i know i'll be a bit better once i get this scan out to way its the not knowing thats the worsed :hugs::kiss::hugs:

I agree with everything u have said lovely, it is the waiting thats hardest. And like u, i was hideous to be around, my poor OH copped it daily, when he was doing his best to be so positive. And bless him he was. But its a bloody lonely place to be, as its us that have to get thru each day not knowing, its us that is carrying this little life and the hope and fear thats inside us is bloody unbearable. B/c to this day i blame myself and will always do so. So i do completely feel ur apprehension darling. If men could only understand or knew what the pressure/tension we feel. But as i have said before, the odds are so much in ur favour. U only have to look at the 4 beautiful boys that YOU have created to see that. I really wished i could take ur fears away, i really do. And for what its worth i have such good feelings about u hun, i really do hand on my heart. And i love how ur ticker is showing how much this LO has grown. Please have faith my sweet and do know i will do my upmost to support u alright. Always here darling xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

You explain my feelings and fears better than i do and i know what you mean when you say ' you blame yourself' I kept thinking it was something i didnt do, ate something i shouldnt of etc, but im trying harder with this one, eating healthier, taking my pregnacare and trying not to stress out,get my good days and my bad.

I know the fear is always going to be there, but be a lot less intense once i see the little heartbeat on the scan in next few weeks.

Thanks Phoebe :kiss::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Cabs big :hugs: men can be such pain in the arses can't they! Hope it's all sorted soon.

Poppy I understand your worry hun, lines look great! These next few weeks will be hardest but we are here for you:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> You explain my feelings and fears better than i do and i know what you mean when you say ' you blame yourself' I kept thinking it was something i didnt do, ate something i shouldnt of etc, but im trying harder with this one, eating healthier, taking my pregnacare and trying not to stress out,get my good days and my bad.
> 
> I know the fear is always going to be there, but be a lot less intense once i see the little heartbeat on the scan in next few weeks.
> 
> Thanks Phoebe :kiss::hugs:

With u all the way Poppy ok xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

You do have have a way with words Phoebe you are really good at explaining things and you are very thoughtful :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Hows everyone's day been?

Korben just gone to bed bless he was restless last night again, but his other top tooth came through today so we think thats whats been up with him last 3 nights... so he's got top two and bottom two :happydance: His 1st birthday next Saturday so thinking what to buy him but got no idea's :wacko:


----------



## phoebe

Thankyou hun kind of u to say that x:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Hows everyone's day been?
> 
> Korben just gone to bed bless he was restless last night again, but his other top tooth came through today so we think thats whats been up with him last 3 nights... so he's got top two and bottom two :happydance: His 1st birthday next Saturday so thinking what to buy him but got no idea's :wacko:

Aww new teeth!!:awww::yipee: Bet he looks all gorgeous and munchable hehehe. have had a pretty quiet day really, just chillaxing with OH. We did look at Beirut but jogged it on and was lazy instead :haha: OH doesnt get very many days off, in fact he has only had 3 this yr!! But we will attempt to do more with Beirut tomorry :wacko: xx


----------



## phoebe

Next sat is my mum's birthday, thought it sounded familiar Doh!! :wacko::dohh::haha:


----------



## poppy666

lol glad i mentioned it now or you may of forgotten :haha: Yes he's munchable now but hasnt been for last few days, ive been pulling my hair out.

Your OH must be so tired only having 3 days off since new year, will he get some time off when baby arrives? hope so cos you'll need some rest x


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> lol glad i mentioned it now or you may of forgotten :haha: Yes he's munchable now but hasnt been for last few days, ive been pulling my hair out.
> 
> Your OH must be so tired only having 3 days off since new year, will he get some time off when baby arrives? hope so cos you'll need some rest x

Aww poor u, espec on top of ur stresses too. Yes he is planning to take the paternity leave and book some annual leave too, he is such a work horse bless him. I constantly worry about his job tho, as he is a scaffolder in the dockyard. When he tells me what he's been working on, my toes curl. Have no head for heights me :wacko::wacko: 
Have got my mum's pressies sorted, just hadnt realised how much this month has flown:dohh: xxx


----------



## poppy666

I know! We didnt realise we had to pay all the holiday up by end of this month but been down to Going Places asking for an extention cos we got korben's birthday then Wades 18th two weeks after :dohh:

scaffolder oh no wonder you worry im not one for heights either so your OH very brave man lol x


----------



## phoebe

I know this year is going so fast!!!! Cant keep up with it:wacko: dont where its all gone. Before i know it, wee ding dong will be here and i'll be like 'do what!!' lol. I forgot u have a holiday booked, that'll be so nice, to get away and chill :thumbup: a much needed tonic methinks xx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah fx'd i'll be 21/22wks not ideal in a hot country but need a break with everything thats happened, sounds weird but im so glad i'll be PG when my other due date arrives in July just helps a little in a way... :hugs:

pmsl you'll be knee deep in nappies by then :haha:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Yeah fx'd i'll be 21/22wks not ideal in a hot country but need a break with everything thats happened, sounds weird but im so glad i'll be PG when my other due date arrives in July just helps a little in a way... :hugs:
> 
> pmsl you'll be knee deep in nappies by then :haha:

Hehehe! Cant wait:thumbup: Yes that would be good for u then hun, will help for when u get to the due date. My OH took me out for the day, when my due date came. It did help, and having that precious necklace helped too. I think the build up in the week before was worse, i'd gotten myself so wound up with it all. Then we let off a sky lantern in the evening, was really touching and special:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Yes i remember the sky lantern, it was the 20th Dec wasnt it if my memory is correct :hugs:

Thanks for the chat its helped today, was such a mess earlier but im ok now :kiss:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Yes i remember the sky lantern, it was the 20th Dec wasnt it if my memory is correct :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the chat its helped today, was such a mess earlier but im ok now :kiss:

No problemo hun, i am always here to try and support u x:hugs: glad i helped a bit. The 20th dec was the day we found out about the mmc. But my due date was 4th aug. Hard to think that we would have had an 18month old toddler running around now. But c'est la vie, my angel baby may not be here on earth with us. But s/he is never forgotten. And at times i do feel a presence if u know what i mean. So that always keeps me strong. And i am glad that we have each other to lean on, and never forget i will do my best to help in anyway i can. Hugs xx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Suppose it must be nearly bedtime, so i shall bid thee a goodnight. Please dont forget what i have said alright. Just let me know ok. We will all do this together :hugs::kiss::hugs: xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Aww thanks and now im all emotional reading that :cry: im going to go have a bath and leave you to your evening sweetie, your an amazing person Phoebe and going to be an amazing mummy :kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Aww thanks and now im all emotional reading that :cry: im going to go have a bath and leave you to your evening sweetie, your an amazing person Phoebe and going to be an amazing mummy :kiss::hugs:

Aww sorry to upset u, no intention hun. I hope i can cut the mustard:flower: Enjoy a nice soak and relax sweety. And thankyou for ur huge complement. Back at u sweetness. Speak tomorrow, n-night. God bless xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

well that got me all emotional too, your a lovely person phoebe, i wish i had a way with words like you do...our poppy be fine with you helping her through like that!:awww:
poppy big :hugs: 
today im doing feck all, OH walked in at 10pm with a skanky rose! dick head, i told him to poke it and went back to sleep, woke up to him spewing, of course i found this highly amusing!:rofl::rofl: anyway he was all sorrys and shit this morn, he got a shock coming in august!!! ill show him.....:haha: party time for momma cab!!! ooooo and 3 kids to look after for him.nice! he best make the most of it while im off the party scene...anyway he gone to work with a sore head reckons he only had 4 pints, hmmmmm he cant handle his drink, so after 3 he is pissed...so after 4 im not surprised he was puking:sick: were not big drinkers,well not YET!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: he also found himself on the sofa...pmsl...DONT MESS WITH THE PREGGO CABBAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## coral11680

OUCH! that taught him cabbage :rofl: 
I think my DH is pissed off at me as I haven't given it up in over a week now :blush: he is moaning every day about it. Last night I went up and he was soundo though so he can't blame me this time! :rofl:

Chloe had her friend sleep over last night, they are still in bed for now. They were prob up all night watching TV. Oh I think I just heard movement guess they are up :dohh:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> well that got me all emotional too, your a lovely person phoebe, i wish i had a way with words like you do...our poppy be fine with you helping her through like that!:awww:
> poppy big :hugs:
> today im doing feck all, OH walked in at 10pm with a skanky rose! dick head, i told him to poke it and went back to sleep, woke up to him spewing, of course i found this highly amusing!:rofl::rofl: anyway he was all sorrys and shit this morn, he got a shock coming in august!!! ill show him.....:haha: party time for momma cab!!! ooooo and 3 kids to look after for him.nice! he best make the most of it while im off the party scene...anyway he gone to work with a sore head reckons he only had 4 pints, hmmmmm he cant handle his drink, so after 3 he is pissed...so after 4 im not surprised he was puking:sick: were not big drinkers,well not YET!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: he also found himself on the sofa...pmsl...DONT MESS WITH THE PREGGO CABBAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:

Hehehehe u go girl!!! Bloody men pfffft!! U do make me laugh, dont mess with the preggo cabbage/skanky rose!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

:hi::hi::hi: Mornings Corally xx
Like what u have to say about OH too. Aww Poor man:haha: they are the funniest of creatures :winkwink::haha:


----------



## poppy666

*OH walked in at 10pm with a skanky rose! dick head, i told him to poke it and went back to sleep * :rofl::rofl: you tell him MC

Morning everyone :flower:

Im too tired today bloody neighbors was having a party last night and ended up fighting on the front street which kept me awake, then my son Wade was ment to be sleeping at his girlfriends and woke me at 2am asking could he get a taxi home, then i waited till 4.30am before he even got home :growlmad: couldnt sleep cos i knew door was unlocked. Was ment to go Durham today but not on 3hrs sleep so its going to be a longggggggggggggggg day till bedtime.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: coral and phoebe....hows you 2 today? im about (((tmi))) 2 stone lighter! just been sat on the loo half an hour....my bump has shrunk too, been consipated lately but think im cleared out now.:haha:.any tips for keeping constipation at bay? ive been on OJ and bran flakes but im not sure that works....im not taking that lactulose!i had that with connor and was awful and so were the effects! yuk...and just incase you forgot my scan 2 weeks tomorrow!!!!!!!!!:yipee::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> *OH walked in at 10pm with a skanky rose! dick head, i told him to poke it and went back to sleep * :rofl::rofl: you tell him MC
> 
> Morning everyone :flower:
> 
> Im too tired today bloody neighbors was having a party last night and ended up fighting on the front street which kept me awake, then my son Wade was ment to be sleeping at his girlfriends and woke me at 2am asking could he get a taxi home, then i waited till 4.30am before he even got home :growlmad: couldnt sleep cos i knew door was unlocked. Was ment to go Durham today but not on 3hrs sleep so its going to be a longggggggggggggggg day till bedtime.

you have to see this rose to truely get why i told him to poke it, its half dead and bent!!!! i told him today,a kebab would have been better!!!:haha:
sound like you had an eventful night too,asshole neighbours!!:growlmad:..deffo need a nap when Korben has an afternoon kip!:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

2Wks will fly by now MC :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:plane:1week:plane:2week:plane:SCAN!!!!:yipee::haha:...im excited meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> *OH walked in at 10pm with a skanky rose! dick head, i told him to poke it and went back to sleep * :rofl::rofl: you tell him MC
> 
> Morning everyone :flower:
> 
> Im too tired today bloody neighbors was having a party last night and ended up fighting on the front street which kept me awake, then my son Wade was ment to be sleeping at his girlfriends and woke me at 2am asking could he get a taxi home, then i waited till 4.30am before he even got home :growlmad: couldnt sleep cos i knew door was unlocked. Was ment to go Durham today but not on 3hrs sleep so its going to be a longggggggggggggggg day till bedtime.
> 
> you have to see this rose to truely get why i told him to poke it, its half dead and bent!!!! i told him today,a kebab would have been better!!!:haha:
> sound like you had an eventful night too,asshole neighbours!!:growlmad:..deffo need a nap when Korben has an afternoon kip!:thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: i guess the thought was there :haha: aww hope you get sorted :hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: coral and phoebe....hows you 2 today? im about (((tmi))) 2 stone lighter! just been sat on the loo half an hour....my bump has shrunk too, been consipated lately but think im cleared out now.:haha:.any tips for keeping constipation at bay? ive been on OJ and bran flakes but im not sure that works....im not taking that lactulose!i had that with connor and was awful and so were the effects! yuk...and just incase you forgot my scan 2 weeks tomorrow!!!!!!!!!:yipee::haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: soz Cabs, i know what u mean about that lactulose, only took it for 1 day. Christ i had to warn shipping and everything:rofl::rofl: talk about thru the eye of a needle!!!!! So i am just sticking to prunes/juice and high fibre foods yak:sick: but diabetic choccy works good too
I'm not too bad today, woke up all tearful tho. Getting all stressed at how much there is to do and not being as mobile as i was once was. Lousy beach ball :haha: keep looking at Beirut, and thinking WTH now!!! Yay for scan:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: xxxx


Sorry u had such a lousy night's sleeps Pops, deffo think a lazy day is in order for u, young lady:thumbup: xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:gun::finger::trouble::trouble::grr:=; ohhhhh! its sorted alright...:haha:
so poppy...why is it you go to durhum every weekend??i know...nosey fecking cabbage...get fecked! :haha:....
i have a feeling we going to be scanned on same day...dunno why just a feeling.....:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :wave: coral and phoebe....hows you 2 today? im about (((tmi))) 2 stone lighter! just been sat on the loo half an hour....my bump has shrunk too, been consipated lately but think im cleared out now.:haha:.any tips for keeping constipation at bay? ive been on OJ and bran flakes but im not sure that works....im not taking that lactulose!i had that with connor and was awful and so were the effects! yuk...and just incase you forgot my scan 2 weeks tomorrow!!!!!!!!!:yipee::haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: soz Cabs, i know what u mean about that lactulose, only took it for 1 day. Christ i had to warn shipping and everything:rofl::rofl: talk about thru the eye of a needle!!!!! So i am just sticking to prunes/juice and high fibre foods yak:sick: but diabetic choccy works good too
> I'm not too bad today, woke up all tearful tho. Getting all stressed at how much there is to do and not being as mobile as i was once was. Lousy beach ball :haha: keep looking at Beirut, and thinking WTH now!!! Yay for scan:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: xxxx
> 
> 
> Sorry u had such a lousy night's sleeps Pops, deffo think a lazy day is in order for u, young lady:thumbup: xxxxClick to expand...

awww dont stress, im sure things will come together nicely soon..if not and you still feel :cry: i have a lovely rose i could send you!! :rofl::rofl:.....:hug:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :gun::finger::trouble::trouble::grr:=; ohhhhh! its sorted alright...:haha:
> so poppy...why is it you go to durhum every weekend??i know...nosey fecking cabbage...get fecked! :haha:....
> i have a feeling we going to be scanned on same day...dunno why just a feeling.....:thumbup:

I think i'll have my scan before you tbh, i still say boy lol.... My friends moved to Durham so we keep in touch, i go there and they come here or we meet half way though summer and go out for the day. It breaks my week up really whilst OH on the road x


----------



## mothercabbage

looking forward to seeing :baby: poppy:happydance: probably as much as seeing my :baby: cabbages bits :haha: nice how you can keep in touch like that, when i moved to aberdeen for 2 years my mates here in yorkshire land fecked me off!!!outta sight outta mind and all that, well now im back they get walked past in the street!not worth knowing...
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i just realised your EDD, there is exactly 3 month between us!! well for now anyway maybe theyll put you forward abit and your EDD will be 11/11/11 <-----cool due date! xx


----------



## poppy666

Awww that was a nice thing to say :hugs::kiss: Who's after you for gender scan? :wacko:
Friends like that need walking passed on the street 'tossers' :haha: 

I get mixed up which date to use lol LMP 12th Feb but ovulated 21st Feb... ahhh sure he/she will come early anyways korben did after my sweep x


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :wave: coral and phoebe....hows you 2 today? im about (((tmi))) 2 stone lighter! just been sat on the loo half an hour....my bump has shrunk too, been consipated lately but think im cleared out now.:haha:.any tips for keeping constipation at bay? ive been on OJ and bran flakes but im not sure that works....im not taking that lactulose!i had that with connor and was awful and so were the effects! yuk...and just incase you forgot my scan 2 weeks tomorrow!!!!!!!!!:yipee::haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: soz Cabs, i know what u mean about that lactulose, only took it for 1 day. Christ i had to warn shipping and everything:rofl::rofl: talk about thru the eye of a needle!!!!! So i am just sticking to prunes/juice and high fibre foods yak:sick: but diabetic choccy works good too
> I'm not too bad today, woke up all tearful tho. Getting all stressed at how much there is to do and not being as mobile as i was once was. Lousy beach ball :haha: keep looking at Beirut, and thinking WTH now!!! Yay for scan:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: xxxx
> 
> 
> Sorry u had such a lousy night's sleeps Pops, deffo think a lazy day is in order for u, young lady:thumbup: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> awww dont stress, im sure things will come together nicely soon..if not and you still feel :cry: i have a lovely rose i could send you!! :rofl::rofl:.....:hug:Click to expand...

Thanks Cabs hehehehe:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::hug::hug:


----------



## phoebe

I see u Tinky:winkwink: How are u my sweet???:hi::hi::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

think its hopes after me....:shrug: 11th april...that rings a bell...gotta dash, kitchen to tidy then food time me thinks catch ya laters girlys xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

see ya laters lovey, look after me rose :haha::haha:xxxx


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: cabbage you do make me larrrfff maybe he picked the rose from someones garden?:haha: I'm doing ok thanks just got showered and dressed. Not up to much 2 weeks will fly by:plane: then ill be on a :plane: on my way to USA! :yipee:

Phoebe leave Beirut it's not going anywhere:haha:

Poppy poxy neighbours you should blare some music today so they can't sleep!:growlmad:


----------



## coral11680

Yes hopes is next but not finding out gender so poppy will be you next to find out gender! :yipee:


----------



## coral11680

Later cabbage see u on here soon :hugs: :hi:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Yes hopes is next but not finding out gender so poppy will be you next to find out gender! :yipee:

You'll have all given birth nearly by then :haha: may go private at 16wks :winkwink:

Cya later MC :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Stupid iPad changes everything I write stupid thing! Just had to edit my first post!


----------



## coral11680

Ooooooo yes go private I def reccommend it! :yipee:


----------



## coral11680

Although how often will you get scans? Anymore than usual?


----------



## phoebe

Where's Tink!!??!!!:shrug: Have seen her name at bottom of page, but then she disappears. :nope: Tis making i worry, hope she is alright xx:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

I think she maybe busy and only had time for a quick read? :shrug: TIIIINNNNNKKKKKK
WHHEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRREEEEEE AARREEEE YOOUUUUUU??????


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good fresh this morning think i have got thrush just used some cream carnt wait for my sunday roast x x x


----------



## poppy666

Coral yes will get more scan's but more after 20wks to keep an eye on growth, so will look around for a 16wk one see how much they are x


Caz thrush is so nasty fx;d it clears soon xx


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey ladies, hows everyone?

I'm off to Scotland for a week to see my daddy and sisters so won't be around.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all...cba to do much today....tidied up then connor messed it back up and now asleep and i cba to tidy again..:sleep:..coral the skanky rose was plastic wrapped, the y go round the pubs here collecting for so called charity in return you get a rose....probably would look better out of someones garden!!:haha:...my belly hurts really low down after the toilet visit this morning, keep needing a pee too..:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> :wave: hey ladies, hows everyone?
> 
> I'm off to Scotland for a week to see my daddy and sisters so won't be around.

Have a lovely week hope weather gets better for you :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

MC they the worsed of the worsed pub scank lol... he needs to try better x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Poppy- great test yesterday and sorry you didn't get any sleep last night maybe you can get a little nap with Korben today. How are you feeling other than tired? 

MC- what a nutter your oh is comes home drunk with a wilted rose he'll have to do a little better next time I wonder if all that bathroom business shifted your insides a little that sounds gross but I'm thinking maybe once the intestines emptied the baby moved a little

hi Pheobe- I don't know about tackling Beiruit but if you're feeling tired you need to rest it's not good to push it when pg plus it's just so hard to do things with big bump out front

Caz- mmmm roast dinner sounds good we're having pulled pork baked beans and coleslaw a summer meal but I feel like it and have the ingredients

Damita- have fun visiting Dad and sisters

asfm- nothing going here another beautiful sunny day but a little colder today still feeling about the same and I think I'm going to wait to call my docs until next week because they usually don't see you for the first time until between 6-8weeks and they aren't that busy so should be able to get me in


----------



## poppy666

Yeah im good thanks MommyV got the mild cramping going on today, do you still get them?


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: mommyv..im thinking shifting that "blockage" also gave the baby more space to play! hence the bump shrinking....:shrug:
im watching the eastenders omnibus...wow how sexy is fatboy/aurthur....lol...i hope a dream of him again!!:thumbup: :haha:


----------



## MommyV

too funny MC well at least you got that out that must have been making you feel gross I hope that you're able to keep things moving try to drink a lot especially if you put a splash of juice in your water or drink warm things that usually helps me

Poppy I get the occasional cramp here and there but it seemed to be more the first 4 or 5 days after bfp now I kinda get the stretching pain real down low but yesterday didn't feel too much for symptoms so it seems at this point the symptoms are pretty mild and kinda on and off


----------



## MommyV

okay Poppy I lied I'm getting the cramping now but tmi I've been doing a lot of pooing today so that could be it too


----------



## poppy666

lol think my cramps are with going bathroom a bit today not sure if its the pregnacare they upset my stomach a bit when i take them x


----------



## mothercabbage

enjoy your pooping mommyv!! not fair:cry::haha:


----------



## MommyV

well it's only enjoyable the first time or two then it can get pretty painful especially when you've already had two kids and have hemmroids(sp) ouch 

Poppy I definately think all these things we're feeling are normal and the little ones are growing and doing well. 

gotta go get ready ladies off to church then home and lunch with fil I'll be on tonight


----------



## poppy666

Cya later enjoy your day MommyV...

arghhh sundays are so boring its doing my nut in lol


----------



## mothercabbage

snap! bored silly!! :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Do not panic ladies, I am just having a very busy time this weekend, and its very difficult doing it all in the condition I'm in. Put it this way we have had dancing classes in two different places for two different kids, Majorette training, 2 parties (I hire out a hall) a scout camp, Church parade this morning, church council meeting, and a majorette competition...... zzzzzzzzzzzzz :sleep: I have been up since 6am. Something had to give so Jess went with a leader to the majorettes comp today, so I'm missing her like crazy (bit like you the other week Coral) but still had to be up getting all her stuff ready etc.

Anyhow, I think its all over for today :haha: gonna grab me some tea and pain killers and settle down here for the day :haha: Now, how are we all? :flower: x


----------



## poppy666

Tink you really need to try get time for yourself sweetie, your gonna go into meltdown by 3rd Tri :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know Pops, I think this weekend was a big eye opener for quite a few people. Me hobbling around on crutches and husband running about like a lunatic, people seemed to grasp how we are struggling with all our commitments and offering to help. I've started saying no and delegating stuff for everything else coming up in our diary's. It should ease up a tad now, well it will have too........ x


----------



## poppy666

Good to hear cos you need to keep that little one cooking right up to 38wks at least :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll be back soon to catch up on all the posts, phone not stopped ringing gggggggrrrrr


----------



## mothercabbage

flippin' eck tink....some one needs to take them crutches away and leave you stranded on the sofa!!...time for some rest i thinks missy!!! that is order of the cabbage!!!!!!!!!!!
anything exciting to report yet poppy.......or still bored, i found pasta and sauce took up a little time....sun has just come out and i feel sleepy....connor just woke up too:growlmad: ah well OH will be home soon so i think i may go up to bed for a weeeeee nap! let him deal with dinner and baths tonight! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Im that bored ive added another ticker with my ovulation EDD :haha: only 5 days difference but hey ho lol


----------



## poppy666

No still bored just sorted Pork n Apple out and peeling potatoes ready for tea x


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: well when you have your scan you can adjust accordingly.....i need to change my siggy, getting bored of it again!!! :dohh:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Whoa i actually managed to read all posts i Missed only took since 1pm haha. On phone not gonna get internet till April 11th :( getting tv tomorrow (sky) been without one since we moved on Monday because aerial doesn't work or something?
Pj-huge congrats hun! :hugs: so happy for you! :happydance:
poppy- :hugs: i hope its not long till scan hun cause i can't wait for you to see your little pippins strong hb :hugs:
pheobe- what a lovely way with words you have :hugs: brought tears to my eyes :cry:
babyd- nice to see u back :hugs:
tink- sorry you arrest suffering so bad hun it sounds awful :hugs: maybe its time to ditch the crutches and relent to use a wheelchair? You really need some relaxing time hun I'm worried about u :hugs:
MC- what date is your scan? Can't wait to find out if your bubba is pink or blue!, too lazy to work it out :blush: :haha:
sorry to everyone i didn't mention huge :hugs: to u but there was lots to read and have memory like a sieve lol
AFM- i have been a complete wreck tbh with you. Was painting for 4days and then moving for 3days so lifting constantly and i been unpacking since. Still got so much left to do and i am completely worn out all this is the midst of my mum bday and af catching me unexpected i just seem to spend my days crying and stressing, not liking new house and i am never moving or decorating again :cry: lost opks and bbt thermometer in midst of move so won't know when i ovulate this cycle which will really bug me! And i am using conceive plus this cycle instead of preseed but not gonna be doin anything else just generally fed up. Sorry for the selfish negative post but needed to get it off my chest, will prob be lurking and post occasionally until internet it back 
miss you all loads :hugs: :kiss: :hugs:
xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww LR its horrendous moving sweetie one of the most stressful things, you'll be exhausted and wont help having AF too :hugs::hugs: Dont worry about BBT n OPKs may be a blessing in disguise, just use the concieve and DTD as much as you can. :kiss:

I hate the unpacking more than the move x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I hear ya Lupine, I'm gonna relent and slow down now. The physio was worried I'd use the crutches too much also, and I'm afraid I'm proving her right just whizzing about like a crippled old lady on amphetamines :rofl: Tomorrow fresh start I promise :hugs: thanks for caring. I'm sorry to hear your having such a manic stressful time also, and agree with Pops, perhaps its a blessing in disguise, that conceive plus is great stuff! Moving is tough, but I'm sure once you get sorted and settled you will start to feel a little better. Miss you too :hugs: x

Right, still not caught up with posts, am gonna try again now :haha: x


----------



## phoebe

Lupes xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Nice to see u on hear, but i am sorry ur having such a stressful n tense time. Moving is up there with worse/stress things we can put ourselves thru, not helped by decorating. Or being unwell and grieving. My heart goes out to u there sweety:flower: Please try and take things easy. Rome weren't built in a day, so be kind and take ur time. It'll all fall into place b4 long. And maybe ur opk's and bbt going awol, could be a mixed blessing:winkwink: just keep on bonking and good luck with the conceive+. But please be kind to urself and go at a pace that suits u ok young lady xxx:hugs::hugs:

Damita xxx:hugs: have a fab time with ur dad and sisters, be nice to chillax and take a break from all these essays n stuff. Have fun sweety xxx:hugs::hugs:

Tinky xxx:hugs: good to see u hunny, was starting to fret about u, and well i still am tbh. Take it easy woman[-X[-X ur doing far too much. Looks like i will have to rev up mobility scooter and nick ur crutches and strand/tie u to sofa:haha: rest up dear, ur gonna need all ur energies once Lily-Anne gets here. Hugs xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phew! ok caught up I think?! :dohh: I dunno how much I remember......

Sleepingbubs, great news that the wedding plans are in full swing, and McKenzie looks so precious in your avatar :awww: x

Babydream, :hugs: for af, and sorry to hear that your not feeling supported by DH. FX there really isn't anything wrong, its just been the wrong time :hugs: x

Puppycat :rofl: @MrBloom, :winkwink: x

Caz, glad the party went well. How did you not manage a hangover?! no fair :haha: x

MC those pub roses never impress me :growlmad: loving your reaction, you teech him :thumbup: x

Poppy, so sorry these days are such a struggle for you. I'm praying they whiz by without a hitch and you will see your little ones heart beating away stongly soon :thumbup: I echo what others have said, Phoebe said everything I wanted to say in better words than I could have found. Were here for you honey :hugs: hope you get a good nights sleep tonight x

Damita, have a good trip honey x

Phoebe, you've barely said anything about yourself for me to comment on! But thats exactly it, you are too busy caring about all us.... we love ya honey :hugs: thanks so much :kiss: x


----------



## phoebe

Thats because i am the strong silent type lurking with me box of milk tray:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: xxxx 
I am well, up n down like tower bridge. But coping for the most part. And when i am not i just do my ostriche(sp?) thang and bury me head in the sand hehehe xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lurking with a box of milk tray :rofl: we here for those down times sista x

Jess is back from the competition, they done well and I am a proud mumma. Just not looking forward to the national comp that lasts 6 days at easter.......I'm not going :cry: but she's gonna have the time of her life!. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Talking of sistas.......I completly forgot Coralista!!!!!!!!! sorry :hugs: You ok honey? x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lurking with a box of milk tray :rofl: we here for those down times sista x
> 
> Jess is back from the competition, they done well and I am a proud mumma. Just not looking forward to the national comp that lasts 6 days at easter.......I'm not going :cry: but she's gonna have the time of her life!. x

Aww i'm glad she has done well.:thumbup: And i hope she has a fab time at the nationals xxx

And i may just check me sistas out for those down times too, thanking u all muchly xxx:thumbup: my work situ has been pretty nasty, but its all coming to an end........so a huge sigh of relief xxx


----------



## coral11680

Hey girlies :hi:

Tink what a day you've had hope Jessica enjoyed her competetion and like the girls have said you need to rest up sweetie :hugs: Was the meeting anything to do with you getting the caretakers cottage?

Lupine sorry you are feeling down :hugs: moving is exhausting and stressful and I think its normal at first to not like the place as it just doesn't feel home. I think you will settle in nicely though. Maybe just try to BD everyother day from day 10 or so and use the conceive plus lots of :dust:

Chloe is driving me up the wall today, she turned her room upside down with her friend and while she was having a bath i tidied it, hoovered and changed her bed covers. I just went up there and she has flipped over the duvet to hide make-up stains and there are wipes with makeup scattered around!!!!! her and her friend were playing with it:growlmad: wanted to strangle her!!!


----------



## coral11680

awww thanks Tink I'm here :hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No the meeting was to do with the Kenningtons community fun day were putting on.....9th July :rofl: Hmmmm I was delegating mine and Robs work out to peeps, since I will a. be heavily pregnant and possibly bed bound or b. be busy with a newborn and also possibly bed bound :haha: see I'm being sensible. That other meeting will be at the end of the month, can't come soon enough, need to get my head round what's happening and get nesting! 

I can relate to how you felt with Chloe, similar scenario when Jess had her friend stay the other week, was fuming! Jess spend the next 3 days cleaning her room..... x


----------



## phoebe

Uh oh Corally, girls eh? She does sound a lot like me when i was her age. Girls can be so messy cant they? Wish i knew what else to say to support u, rant/vent away lovely. Just dont get too aggravated, dont want u or :baby: papaya getting too upset :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## coral11680

oh ok i bet it can't come soon enough. Hope it all works out.
What is it with girls!! and we have another on the way now :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Wheres all our USA DD's? They have been rather quiet lately. Hope alls well with them. And hope Hopes cat has calmed down a bit xx


----------



## coral11680

thanks phoebe I'm ok was just peeved off at the time she is being a pain today! Her friend has gone home now and it will be a while before she has another sleep over me thinks :grr:


----------



## coral11680

Ryan is over my shoulder and wants me to do this smiley :holly: cheeky little:haha:


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: cheeky monkey xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know Coral, we must be mad lol Mind you I think its when girls get together, plus the day after the sleepover they are tired a stroppy, get her to bed n chil honey! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: little raskel


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hmmmmm yes, where's our Yanky doodle ding dongs? x


----------



## coral11680

yeah it might be a combination of tiredness and showing off!!


----------



## phoebe

Right gonna sign off for the night chicks, Am aching a bit/drained and going to snuggle up with the man and watch a dvd. Hope u all have a pleasant evening and i will catch with u all tomorry. Nighty-night lovelies xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Night pheebs x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll be following soon Phoebe, same sort of eve planned myself. Nunnites :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

Nunnites tink I'm off in a min also x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sleep well Coralista x


----------



## pk2of8

heyy there dingly donglies :haha: i've just been my usual exhausted self here :sleep: but good news for me, i think i won't have to work of an evening this week :wohoo: we'll see what happens. in any case, spring break starts friday!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee: means i won't be earning any money b/c i don't get vacation pay, but that's ok. i need the time off! whew! so let's see what i can remember.... :wacko::winkwink:

tink...you sound busier than me woman!!! you get your hiney relaxing young lady!! :haha:

coral, i sooo get what you mean about your daughter and the makeup with her friend over. my girls have done EXACTLY the same thing more than once! :growlmad: sooo frustrating. you have my sympathy hun :hugs:

pheebs, you're a doll hun :kiss: i echo what the others said...you have a way with words my dear :hugs: we're here for you as well sweetie :flower: beautiful bump too lovely :hugs: ..... oh and what's all this Beruit talk???? maybe i missed it somehow, but i'm totally lost about what you all mean about that. sorry...sometimes i'm a bit of a twit myself... :dohh:

PJ :yipee::yipee::happydance::wohoo::bfp::wohoo: ya know, when you said you got af, i was suspicious about it...so very happy to see it turned out so wonderfully!! :hugs:

poppy, i can't imagine the stress and worry you must be under sweetie :hugs: we're all here for you. i'm sorry i've been so absent...for you and all my ding dong girls. just been in over my head with work and exhaustion, but i'm hoping it will start to slow down this week. anyway, back to you....you have another fab test line there sweetie and i think that shows your hcg is good and high...strong. i think you'll have a lovely little ding dong :baby: heartbeat when you get your first scan. everything happens for a reason and things are going to wrok out just beautifully :friends:

mommyv, sounds like you're moving along and will be hitting the big-time with pg symptoms in no time :winkwink:

hopes, i hope your cat is doing better...that did sound pretty scary/creepy. woulda freaked me out for sure :haha: bump is perfect i'd say!! :winkwink:

MC, awesome bump you got going there too sweets! :haha: i don't think you look too big. although i have no idea if it's a :pink: or :blue: bump :shrug: i've never been any good at that :haha:

sleeping...how exciting with the wedding plans!!!! deffo would LOVE to see piccies!!! :happydance:

lupes, like the other girls said, i'm sure you'll settle in hun. new places (even when we're excited about it) are always hard to get used to and feel "homey" at first. and i agree with the others too...just 'chillax' :winkwink: this cycle...use your conceive plus and try to bd every other day starting day 10. maybe this will be it for you sweetie :hugs:

babyd, so glad to see you back around hun!!! i think most of our dh/oh's are the same when it comes to really trying to talk about our cycles and how we feel about everything that's going on with our bodies etc... they really don't get it. but that's why we're here love :hugs:

puppycat...adorable bump with your sweet laura :flower: i hope she's feeling better now :hugs:

china :hugs: thanks sweetie. keep up the temping and i hope your dh cooperates better this cycle for you hun. :hugs:

damita, i hope you get results very soon from the fertility specialist and i hope you have a lovely visit with your father and sisters! :kiss:

i'm so sorry if i've forgotten anybody!!! :hug: to all of you!!! :kiss:

afm, well, you all know how much i've been working and that's been keeping me extremely busy and very very tired. other than that, just been ho-humming it pretty much. nothing exciting much to fill you all in with. we got our taxes done finally and we'll be getting a refund :wohoo: disney here we come!!! other than that, my ex is moving to south florida april 1st, so i'm guessing he won't see the kids more than a couple times a year after that. :wohoo: with ttc, cd4 for me. dh and i to have a "post-coital" test done on march 29th. gyno wants to see if my cm is killing dh's :spermy::argh: i hope not :sad2: then i'll get "day 21" bloods for progesterone on april 7th. i won't be 7 days past ov that day...maybe 5 days or so, but doc said it will be enough to get a good enough level to see where progesterone is at. then on april 14th, i'm scheduled for an endometrial biopsy to see if uterine lining is building properly. i think she will also be able to check hormones with that again and maybe some other things that would interfere with implantation or pg. :shrug: anyway, so lots going on. dh is almost through 2 wks of his antibiotic. i'll refill his script for another 2 wks on tuesday i think. then another month to go before a new sa. :wacko: i hate waiting. i just realized, i may have to reschedule that endo biopsy. if i ov on cd15, i'll be due af that day. i guess it'll depend on when i ov. :shrug: well, tink, i just had a butt-load of dates for you to add to your calendar :winkwink::haha:

anywho...ok, gonna run now girlies and try to get some sleep. back to the grind in the morning, but hopefully, it'll be over at the normal time and i'll be home by 4:30 and able to relax! :thumbup: talk to you later sweeties :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol PK, got a few dates for my diary there :haha: so glad you are being thoroughly looked at. Hoping you finish at a reasonable time and get some time to yourself, hope to catch you later honey x

I have an appointment at the council this morning, got to sort out our housing and council tax benefit they have mucked it up and now we haven't a clue how much we are due, or how much we owe......a little anxious! x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all....
@pk so nice to see you online, looks like you got a busy time ahead of you..lots of testing and app's to have done..:thumbup: good luck with all those!:hugs:...im not sure about what team i will be on:pink: or:blue: i have no mommy intuitions..i thought :blue: at first: as my preg started the same way as DS's...:sick: but no actual vommiting, lasted the same time as DS's too 16 weeks(was 12 to the day with DD,who i threw up with MANY times a day/night) my bump looks the same as connors did but chloes bump was about 12 years ago so not sure if i juat cant remember that, will try to find old pics...anyway 2 weeks today until i find out im soooooo ready to know now:dohh::haha:...:hugs:and :dust:
*WARNING RANT*had an interesting night last night with DD/chloe...she came back from her dads wearing the same socks and trousers we sent her in on friday:sick:, i personally think 3 days in the same trousers isnt "too" bad but the same socks!!!!:growlmad: so i asked her to go jump in the bath...she said she had had a bath at her sperm donors...ooops sorry i meant "dads":haha:...so i let her go off out to play and told her id still like her to get a bath before school...off she goes and comes in at 530pm..i send her up for a bath and i hear her gobbing and crying.:cry:...hmmmmm...so i leave her to it and when she comes down stairs she tells me that she was crying as she misses her dad and that she (her own words)thought to her self,why am i crying?ill stop crying and just go live with dad....im obviously upset by this but just shrug it off while i speak to the sperm donor!!!! she goes back upstairs to dry her hair...i go to my friends,:coffee:need time out for an hour...while im out OH has a word and tells chloe how we would miss her if she left and how sad i was at what she said,but its up to her(kind of)...i comes home to a PISSED OFF OH:growlmad:...he tells me that the sperm donor has been promising chloe the earth,trips to amusement parks,picnics etc..im ok with this,he needs to spend more time with her,but im a bit shocked that he actually wants to!! then OH tells me the reason why they have been offering her the world........the sperm donor has only asked chloe to go live with him and his wife so they can get a council house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad: they have no chance with no kids so they want to take mine so they have a good chance of having a council house offered....I SEE RED AT THIS POINT!!!!!!i ring him and tell him he has a wife get her fucking pregnant,dont try to brainwash chloe with promises to make her want to leave home!!! after some more "choice" words,i hear the wife in the back ground..i have history with this bitch so i tell her August isnt too far away and i will bide my time!!:haha: he hangs up...:rofl::rofl: he admitted saying to chloe if she went to live with them they would have a better chance at getting their own place, they live with his wifes dad in a 2 bed tiny flat!!! no wonder thay want my daughter! but a while ago they said they never wanted kids and in their own words were too selfish, WHAT!!!! NOW THEY WANT A KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!12 years on, i know how my little girls mind works, i spoke to her while late on last night, i told her my feelings she told me hers and of course she is staying, i told her she can stay over anytime at her dads but they will have to find a different way of getting a house like..GET A JOB and rent one!!!!!! ass holes....cant wait until he comes to pick her up......:wohoo: i have a viscious tongue and im going to unleash it on them both! maybe throw some poo at his crappy car too....:rofl::rofl::rofl: and that is my rant this week!!! ill update accordingly pmsl hope all my lovely dingdongs are gooooood today:hugs: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

morning ding dongs :hi:

PK wow you are good to remember everyone with that long post. You too are great with words :hugs: glad all the tests are set up and will be done in no time. Thats great you will go to Disney with your tax refund! :yipee: wish I could come :haha:

Tink hope council appointment goes well hun and they owe you :hugs:

MC wow what a B ASTARD!! Like you said get a job and rent! Poor Chloe being dragged into this and using her feelings for his selfish gain :cry: that is terrible. give her big :hugs: from me. 

ASFM not much just more :laundry::hangwashing::dishes: to do and DH is off tues/wed/thur so will be painting the hallway with him. Back to Chloe with the make-up dilema this morning when I went to use mine my eye shadows were broken and my bronzer and been messed with:growlmad: I thought Chloe looked tanner than usual :rofl: cheeky cow! She is starting already at almost 10!!! Can't wait til the real teens hit! She also used my cocoa butter and chanel body oil!! No more sleepovers for her!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Whoa!!!!! MC, massive hugs for you :hugs: :hug: :hugs: what a nightmare! talk more about it when I get back from my meeting honey x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,
I hope you all are doing good this morning:flower:

MC, all I can say is WOW!!!...what an ass hole he is!!

Coral, your going to have your handsfull quicker than you know it:hugs:

Tink, hope you get everthing sorted and able to relax today:hugs:

Okay, I have a quick question. I have a very High temp this morning. I got up to use the restroom @4:30am and got up again at 5:20am. Do, I keep the temp or take it out??? Oh, temp was taken at 5:20am


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

MC that is unbelieveable about oh and his wife. Trying to take your daughter just for housing. It sounds like she now understands that her best place is with the mother who has loved and taken care of her for her whole life not the man who is suddenly promising her all these fancy things. Hope that will all work out well for you

Tink- I hope that you're able to get your housing settled and then you get some time to rest.

Coral- that is crazy about Chloe messing with your makeup and lotions I have a 2 1/2 year old dd so I guess this is what I have to look forward to in about 8 years

China- I would just keep the temp in ff would need to see a pattern of high temps one temp higher than the others shouldn't make a difference and it could help you see a pattern for future months

PK- gl on all those appts it sounds like the drs are being very thourough I really hope that they can find out what the prob is and get you pg very soon also enjoy your night off

asfm- nothing going here it's snowing again this March has been pretty bad but hopefully April will be nicer I'm feeling good I need to get the kids to school this am and do tons of housework my house is always completely torn apart after the weekends I'll probably be on later this afternoon to see how everyone is doing


----------



## China girl

MommyV said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> MC that is unbelieveable about oh and his wife. Trying to take your daughter just for housing. It sounds like she now understands that her best place is with the mother who has loved and taken care of her for her whole life not the man who is suddenly promising her all these fancy things. Hope that will all work out well for you
> 
> Tink- I hope that you're able to get your housing settled and then you get some time to rest.
> 
> Coral- that is crazy about Chloe messing with your makeup and lotions I have a 2 1/2 year old dd so I guess this is what I have to look forward to in about 8 years
> 
> China- I would just keep the temp in ff would need to see a pattern of high temps one temp higher than the others shouldn't make a difference and it could help you see a pattern for future months
> 
> PK- gl on all those appts it sounds like the drs are being very thourough I really hope that they can find out what the prob is and get you pg very soon also enjoy your night off
> 
> asfm- nothing going here it's snowing again this March has been pretty bad but hopefully April will be nicer I'm feeling good I need to get the kids to school this am and do tons of housework my house is always completely torn apart after the weekends I'll probably be on later this afternoon to see how everyone is doing

Thank you mommv:flower:
Have a wonderful day:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls, im glad i have you to rant with!:hugs: 
still no news on blood results...:argh:
mommyv..cant believe its snowing there im sat in the garden typing this and my chest is burning in the sun...:happydance: hope your weather turns soon and your sat in the sun too!!..:hugs:
coral....i agree, sleep overs are for "other" parents!!! :haha: works out too expensive!
just back from a wander into town with a friend, she has known me for years so is obviously upset with chloes dad and wife...she wants a word with them herself....i hope the wife has her running shoes on :rofl::rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm dont no what dpo i am ha xx xx


----------



## MommyV

It's quiet on here today. I cannot wait for the warmer weather this is killing me so dark and depressing. Well I called the docs to today and I've got my first appt for April 6th. I don't know if they will do a scan or not so I guess we'll just wait and see.


----------



## caz & bob

aw mommyv hope they give you a scan hun hope the weather change for you i hate it when its like that to x x x


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon ladies

Have had a busy weekend and many pages to catch up on so I couldn't possibly respond to all the posts! 

Just having a 5 minute rest after walking into town with DH and DD, repotting 3 house plants and doing a load of washing - Laura is now asleep so a little peace and quiet before I have to start cooking again! Phew.

Rode my motorbike for the first time this year over the weekend, it was LUSH! DH bought me a new helmet too, bless him! 

Here's my helmet

Hope you're all ok xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Puppycat, Laura all better? Loving the helmet! catch up soon x

Mommyv got ya in my diary :thumbup: know what you mean about the house, takes me a few days to catch up in the house after the weekend :haha: x

Caz FX for a BFP soon for you honey, when do you plan to test/af due? x

MC, hope the sperm donor and his wife realise what they have done, I'm still fuming for you. Sounds like something my ex would do, I know how horrible this sort of stuff feels. Makes you so angry and upset :wacko: I dunno about you but I wish they would either be proper parents or just go off never to be seen again :growlmad: how disgusting using her like that..... how is she now? x

China, hey honey, I wouldn't worry too much about it, but yes getting up like that might effect the temps. Up to you but disregarding it might be an idea so it doesn't effect where FF put your crosshairs x

Coral, thanks honey :hugs: was a good meeting, everything sorted now. Got a nice payment on its way next week, and were now gonna get a lot more money towards our rent :happydance: x


----------



## puppycat

Laura had a sleepover with my mum Saturday night and they both enjoyed it!

She's feeling much better thanks, I'm assuming it was her teeth because she is all back to normal again! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

MC what a WANKER your OH is, must of come from the same sperm bank as my ex :growlmad: bribing a child ' give him a whack from me to' :hugs::hugs:

PK ive got everything crossed with all these tests.. ive heard of hostile CM it was mentioned to us when we was going through fertility tests :kiss::hugs::kiss:

Caz fx'd you get your BFP this month lovely :dust::dust::dust:

Tink have you been resting?? :growlmad::haha:

Everyone else hellooooooooooooooooooooooo :flower:

afm been Durham all day not long home so nothing to report x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Popsy, unfortunately not..... meeting this morning, then babysitting this afternoon for sick friend, sicker than me :haha: I PROMISE TO PUT MY FEET UP TOMORROW :haha: feeling ok honey? x


----------



## poppy666

You better rest tomorrow missy or else :haha:

Yep im good thank you trying to keep busy, just having a bacon,chip and salad cream butty lol


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all

Hope you are all ok 

I should really come on here more often can't remember wot I read lol

Tink rest up lol I think everyone has said that
MC wot an ass hope Chloe is ok
Poppy how everything did u see your doctor?
Mummy V how it going?
And everyone else how all ok

Asfm Only a few more days to wait needing to pee loads don't want to hope too much If I am pg this month I will be 7months pg when get married better hold up buying a dress lol

Mckenzie has got a cough again so bk to using his inhalers!!! I had to wake him up to give him tea as slept from 3pm -6pm and he is now tired again going to give him a bath soonish and put him to bed!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

:hugs: :kiss: :hugs: keeping up to date but not really in the mood for chatting :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: can't wait till 11th april when broadband fitted :thumbup: and till saturday (they rang last night to say they not coming this morning) for sky to be fitted, running out of dvd's to watch and ways to occupy myself :haha: just remembered gotta do another bloody load of washing :dohh: might ration OH on clothes :haha: 


xxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

lupine-clothes rationing sounds like a lovely idea, might consider that myself!

MC-i cant believe how crappy that guy is being, putting those thoughts into your daughters head and getting her all confused like that is disgusting. She is too young to have to worry about anything like that and I hope this guy wakes up and takes care of things himself instead of dragging her into it! yuck!
On a better note, hows :baby: and nausea and all :) "fortnight" til scan right? :haha:

tink-hope you get time to relax soon, sounds exhausting. Hope you arent feeling too horrible lately. :hugs:

sleepingbubs-fx for this cycle :) when will you test :)

i know i forgot people, im not really done reading back yet, just thought id throw in what i can remember for now!

nothing exciting for me. stupid cat is still attacking everyone. we've been letting her out like once a day and monitoring to see how it goes but after about 30 min it always ends in some sort of fight with her and another of our animals. its been a week since the spay and she is getting her stitches out tomorrow. she doesnt act sore anymore she is just being a bitch! My poor dog is terrified of her now, we let the bitch cat out yesterday and my pitbull hid behind me in terror :haha: Its kind of humorous but its all very frustrating. I'm not going to deal with this bitchy cat running around my house acting like this, especially not with a baby coming. I will ask the vet about it tomorrow when we bring her in to get her stitches out, but I don't suspect they will know what to say about it, I've been looking things up online and it really doesn't seem to be a common problem.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all, well chloe is fine, thats kids for you! however me and OH are still seething:growlmad: i hate her sperm donor!!!!!....she was due to be picked up for dinner tonight at 4pm...he never showed and then txt to say he was cancelling thursdays dinner too...funny eh!? what a cock!! but she ok she now got a new hair do,courtesy of mummy!:winkwink:..:haha:
anyway had a great afternoon with friends,looking forward to summer when i can get out in the parks and gardens and socialise more...feeling a bit like a hermit lately...well im just waiting on my supper,and watching the soaps, then early bed after one born every minuite...:sleep: hope your all well girls chat soon xx


----------



## caz & bob

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Puppycat, Laura all better? Loving the helmet! catch up soon x
> 
> Mommyv got ya in my diary :thumbup: know what you mean about the house, takes me a few days to catch up in the house after the weekend :haha: x
> 
> Caz FX for a BFP soon for you honey, when do you plan to test/af due? x
> 
> MC, hope the sperm donor and his wife realise what they have done, I'm still fuming for you. Sounds like something my ex would do, I know how horrible this sort of stuff feels. Makes you so angry and upset :wacko: I dunno about you but I wish they would either be proper parents or just go off never to be seen again :growlmad: how disgusting using her like that..... how is she now? x
> 
> China, hey honey, I wouldn't worry too much about it, but yes getting up like that might effect the temps. Up to you but disregarding it might be an idea so it doesn't effect where FF put your crosshairs x
> 
> Coral, thanks honey :hugs: was a good meeting, everything sorted now. Got a nice payment on its way next week, and were now gonna get a lot more money towards our rent :happydance: x

tink i am going to test 12dpo hun x x x


----------



## pk2of8

hey girls :hi: wow quiet day :flower:

mc, i can relate to your "sperm donor" issues as well. that's why i'm glad my ex is moving farther away and it means he won't see the kids much. my ex loves to pretend how involved he is and how much he cares and he's always saying sh** to the kids that gets their little minds all twisted up. it's so draining emotionally to have to constantly be on guard for things like that. 

i can't much think of what else was spoken of today even tho it wasn't much :wacko: i'm pretty peeved with my dh right now. we've had a rough couple of days with the kiddos...a couple of them arguing a lot and just generally being disobedient. dh been in a tizzy over it for the last 2 days and i've had enough of dh. :dohh: not sure what gets into the kids sometimes!!!! :wacko: and here i want another one???? :dohh: but dh is like taking everything they're doing so personally like it's all against him and it's not...it's just kids being kids. i feel like he's being so immature about it all, and i just want to tell him to grow up and get over it. i haven't said that, but i swear it's been a trial not to let it slip!!! :wacko: ugh. so much for my first evening off at home since forever it feels like. nice. stupid dh. stupid men.


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls :hi:

Very quiet on here last night and this morning.

PK men are so annoying sometimes aren't they:wacko: you have my sympathy hun:hugs:

Can't remember what I read last night now!

did anyone watch one born every minute? That young girls teeth :argh: that was a tad scarey!! was a shame she had a nice face.

ASFM I'm very excited!! My Dad agreed to buy my pram that I wanted!!:happydance:My Mum ordered it last night for me. It is out of stock but will be shipped when it comes back in. It was a deal. Its the mamas and papas skate original price 675 pounds (sorry using my american keyboard and no pound sign)! half price in the colour I wanted 337.50 pounds!!:yipee: here it is
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-skate-3-in-1-damson/158229000/type-i/
I'm so excited thats a big thing out of the way. I think my MIL is giving me the money for cot and dresser also and my mum is getting my moses basket and stand. I just need to buy a carseat and the big stuff is out of the way!

how are my ding dongs today? the weather is beautiful here sunny and very warm, spring is in the air:flower: xx


----------



## poppy666

Coral like the pram especially the colour :happydance: wish someone would buy me some goodies :haha:

Well been out to the park with korben and he's zonked out now for a while, im sat drinking :coffee: and stuffing myself with biscuits :blush: Im ok today bbs still sore if i prod them pmsl CM sick of getting loads i keep knicker checking and its bloody CM :dohh:

Hope everyone's well :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all nice her today takeing the dogs round the field then going to put my washing on the line and chill x x x


----------



## coral11680

Hi popsy thanks I really like the pram. My dad never bought me anything with the other two kids when I had them so its about time :haha: no just kidding I really appreciate that he has done it. 
As for cm get used to it I have tons still it's gross :sick:
Enjoy your :coffee: and biscuits yum.
Hi caz :hi:


----------



## MommyV

Hello Ladies,

So quiet on here lately. Another dark cold day here. When is spring coming? I hope soon the rest of this week is supposed to be yucky as well. 

Coral- I wasn't able to see the pram just took me to the home page but I'm sure it's very nice also it's very nice of all your family to buy so many of the things you need for the baby

Hopes- I have no idea what is wrong with that cat I hope the vet can help we've only had male cats 

Caz and Sleeping bubs gl on the testing hopefully you'll both get your bfp's this time

Poppy- that sounds so nice being able to take Korben to the park hopefully soon for us it tires them out so much which makes things easier for us when they get home

MC- I guess the sperm donor is really showing his true colors cancelling dinners with Chloe now that he isn't going to get his way what a jerk

PK- sorry you weren't able to enjoy your night off sometimes my dh gets a little crazy when the kids start going wild as well


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Wow your guys are really quiet today!!!!!!

Just hopping on for a quick one, be on later to have a proper chat x


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey

Coral the pram is lovely I wish I brought that one when had Mckenzie brought a Luna Mix instead I have now sold that lol love that it is parent facing the luna wasn't but now I have one which does

Poppy I always have lots of cm hoping a pg symptom this time testing on Friday...

Its turned quite chilly now was really warm this morning with blue sky.

Mckenzie has got a cough again has been non stop coughing since he went down for his nap an hour ago :-(


----------



## coral11680

it is quiet on here, where is everyone? Happy V-day Tink :yipee: Where is your bump pic?:haha:

Hi mommy hope the weather gets better there soon! I'll try to post a pic of the pram
 



Attached Files:







158229000_thumbnail_x348y295.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## coral11680

hi sleeping, yes i like the luna but dont like that it doesnt face the parent. The skate also comes with a separate carry cot which will be nice. Sorry to hear Mckenzie is not well poor bubba :awww:


----------



## Hopes314

sooo quiet on here! i just woke up, slept in until 12 today :dohh:

coral the stroller is very pretty! i bet it feels good to have the big stuff out of the way. i felt relieved when we got the nursery painted and the crib set up. unfortunately we still have to buy a dresser and changing table and a stroller, thats kind of the "to do" list right now. The rest has to wait until after the baby shower, so we don't accidentally buy something that someone else is getting us. Baby shower isnt until june 18th (tink pencil that in :haha:)

SIL picked june 18th for baby shower because she is just soooo sure that the baby will come early. She is SO certain, actually, that she is continuing to plan me in her wedding even after i nicely told her that it is probably not realistic!


----------



## coral11680

oh i wonder why she thinks you will go early? Nice to know the date of the shower though. Have you registered yet? It's exciting isn't it :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

yes we registered but its been a pain. we wanted to register with babiesrus but my grandparents and OH's grandparents were not happy with that because there aren't too many babiesrus stores around, so we switched to walmart.

dont know why SIL thinks ill go early, i think its because she had her baby less than a year ago and she had him at 36 weeks and thats just whats stuck in her head?


----------



## coral11680

oh thats a shame you could register with both? If there is stuff at babiesrus you would prefer? Just an idea :shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

yeah we thought of that, we registered for two places for our wedding because of that (we wanted bed bath and beyond, but our relatives like walmart because everyone has a walmart near them there are so many) so we registered with both and didnt get anything from bed bath and beyond lol. would probably be the same with babiesrus. older people dont like to be bothered unless the store is right down the road lol


----------



## coral11680

oh I see you already thought of that lol. I'm sure you will get lots of nice things though :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

yes im sure it will all turn out juuust fine lol


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

Goodness, It is very quiet on here..

Just lurking around. I have made a BIG decision...just praying that its the right one. Last night I dropped my Accounting class and switching majors from Accounting to Management. I feel good about it, it has relieved SOO much stress off of me. Whew..felt good to get that out:flower:

Oh, Coral snazzy stroller, I like the design!!!

Hiya Hopes :hi:


----------



## coral11680

Hi China :hi:

Thats great that you have made that decision less stress is very important :hugs:


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> Hi China :hi:
> 
> Thats great that you have made that decision less stress is very important :hugs:

Oh my goodness...YES!!!!


----------



## phoebe

Hello girls xxx :hi::hi:
Has been quiet on here, was expecting to have loadsa pages to catch up. Hope all is well with u lovely ladies. Nice pram Coral:thumbup: Have read stuff but its not really sunk in, feeling rough as hell. Been having a shitty/stressful time and feel ill on top of that boo:cry:. Oh China glad u made the decision that has made u happier. And Hopes glad u have ur shower date, sorry to hear ur cat is still acting odd. Think i saw Pk's name, Hi sweety:hi:
Sorry i havent got much to say, so will prob just lurk for a bit. Hugs to all the lovely DD's :hugs::kiss::hugs: xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

:hi: 

pheebyweeby youve only got 3 fruits left to go!


----------



## poppy666

Phoebe hope your ok sweetie :hugs:

CG great news and im sure anything that can relieve stress is only a good thing, you'll do well with whatever to try to acheieve :kiss::hugs:

Hiya Hopes hope your well lovely :flower:

Not really talkative myself this afternoon just lurking, EPU rang me earlier and trying to get me in before the end of this week for my scan so took me a bit by surprise, we will see.

MC not been on today :wacko:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Phoebe hope your ok sweetie :hugs:
> 
> CG great news and im sure anything that can relieve stress is only a good thing, you'll do well with whatever to try to acheieve :kiss::hugs:
> 
> Hiya Hopes hope your well lovely :flower:
> 
> Not really talkative myself this afternoon just lurking, EPU rang me earlier and trying to get me in before the end of this week for my scan so took me a bit by surprise, we will see.
> 
> MC not been on today :wacko:

Thanks Poppy for the kind words:hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Coral- I really like that stroller I won't be buying anything for this baby since I still have all of my stuff from the other kids but it sounds like fun to get to buy again 

Pheobe- ((hugs))) sorry that you're feeling down it's so hard especially during pregnancy when you already suffer with depression I hope that you'll be feeling better soon

Poppy- wow for getting a scan by the end of the week I'll be praying that everything goes well for you

Hopes- I'm sure you'll get lots of great stuff for the baby no matter where you are registered at you're going to stay team yellow right? 

Sleeping bubs- I'm sorry that Mckenzie isn't feeling well again poor little man

CG- anything you can do to reduce the stress in your life is great I got my degree in accounting but I ended becoming a sahm so I hardly ever used the degree anyways and even if I do go back to work after all my children are grown I definately will not be going back into accounting

asfm-nothing going except I had gestational diabetes with my son and it was borderline with my daughter so I decided to take sugars after breakfast lunch and dinner today and so far it was 116 after breakfast with no carbs at all in meal and 156 after lunch with carbs in meal both were taken 2hours after and with ds it was supposed too be under 120 2 hours after meals so I'm a little nervous about this I'm going to see what the number says after dinner and fasting tomorrow am and then I'll call the doctors and see what they say


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies,

Well it has been beautiful here today, managed to get out on my bike this morning but not far, only to a Health Board meeting about the hospital I tried (and failed) to save from closure.

Laura went to work with her daddy this morning which was lush! I managed to come home and just slouch after the 3 hour meeting, boy was that good!

I have spent the late afternoon creating a website for my business and have booked to go to a craft fayre to sell my wares, very exciting! Woooo


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Bump pic on FB, will upload here in a min but stoopid thing not uploading here for some reason :haha:x


----------



## caz & bob

girls i have just done a zumba work out dvd and i am tierd now it hard my legs are killing x x x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Bump pic on FB, will upload here in a min but stoopid thing not uploading here for some reason :haha:x

I already seen it and omgggggggggggggggggggggg :haha: you need to rest missy :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/24weekbump.jpg

P.S this is from a flattering angle...straight side on is a little scary :rofl:

Right now to catch up on what your all up to ... x


----------



## Hopes314

mommyv yes definitely still yellow! 

hope you arent getting the gest. diabetes back so soon, its very early for that right? At least you know what you are looking for!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I am Pops, pool is actually tomorrow after docs, was just checking it fitted before I go. And I'm not going to swim, I'm going to float :) x


----------



## caz & bob

aw tink love the bump hun xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

tink and megabump going to go floating tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Might have to do this in two parts :haha:

Coral, loving the pram, its fab :thumbup: and a bonus your dads paying! x

Mommyv, yes your after lunch BM was a little higher than it should be for pregnancy. GD doesn't usually kick in till later, so its prob a good idea you get seen my the doc, especially if it is high tonight x

Puppycat, what do you make honey? I'm crafty too :) x

Poppy, let us know when they set the scan date :hugs: x

grrrrrrrrr.......I'm forgetting it all now :haha: better look back again! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, hope your ok honey, missing ya on here today x

China, very exciting about your leap of faith! I'm sure it will turn out to be the right decision, and less stress is certainly a big asset :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Phoebe, lurking again? :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, very exciting about the baby shower, got ya in the diary! you ok honey? x

Caz, thanks honey x


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls, 

Tink love the bump pic! :happydance: love the tankini also have fun floating tomorrow :haha:

Poppy let U's know when they set your scan for hopefully you may see a little fluttering heart by then

Mommyv I don't know much about GD but good idea to get checked asap.:hugs:

Mc is AWOL today hope she is ok


----------



## coral11680

Phoebe hope you are ok sorry you are not feeling your usual self :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Yep will let you all know, ugh even thinking about it turns my stomach with nerves lol x


----------



## Hopes314

tink yes im good thanks. OH just called a bit ago to tell me he dislocated his shoulder at work AGAIN. he put it back in himself and continued to work and then called me like an hour after it happened. typical boy. just like his duct tape over the big cut last month or whatever. :dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Yep will let you all know, ugh even thinking about it turns my stomach with nerves lol x

poppy by the time you get this scan youll be a bit further along than last time right? So at least you wont be in that horrible limbo waiting and waiting for another scan and all. I truly think that this :baby: is going to stick around, and we have no reason to think otherwise:hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Puppycat, what do you make honey? I'm crafty too :) x

Well..... to be honest I don't make the products I sell :blush:

I am a Consultant for Partylite so they make them and then store them and I order them - truly the best way to be in business because I have no storage costs, no postage costs, well only my display kit. 

Basically I have a sales party in a home or venue and then get commission on what I sell and am self employed without any of the bad bits :thumbup:

Having said that I am crafty :haha: I usually make all the brooches for our choir concerts and quite like cross stitching and am trying (and failing) to learn to knit :dohh:

What do you make Tink?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Tink makes EVERYTHING :rofl: Jewellery, flower arranging, hair accessories and tiaras, and I also knit and sew. I love it, would suit my sat on large arse lifestyle at the moment so I think I'll get crafty again. Sounds like a good little business! x

Pops, I can only imagine how your feeling, wish I could help more honey. All I can say is we are here for you x

Hopes, silly DH again :haha: must be really annoying for him x


----------



## puppycat

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Tink makes EVERYTHING :rofl: Jewellery, flower arranging, hair accessories and tiaras, and I also knit and sew. I love it, would suit my sat on large arse lifestyle at the moment so I think I'll get crafty again. Sounds like a good little business! x
> 
> Pops, I can only imagine how your feeling, wish I could help more honey. All I can say is we are here for you x
> 
> Hopes, silly DH again :haha: must be really annoying for him x

Lol yes I must admit to liking the 'sitting on ass' approach to work also!

I have made bouquets (including my own wedding bouquet) but it's not something I do regularly.

I love putting hair up, I did my friend's hair for her wedding but I could never be a hair dresser, too much standing up :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No I couldn't hack it being a hairdresser, I think I would be pretty awful at it if my attempts on fringe trimming are anything to go by :rofl: x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Puppycat- I love the crafty things as well I crochet and sew and cross stitch I love it all and I told myself I'm making this baby a blanket that I can use to cover up while I'm nursing 

Tink Coral and Hopes thanks for the advice I am definately going to call the docs tomorrow I wanted to get tonights after dinner sugar and also my fasting one in the morning and yes the gd is usually way later in pregnancy but sometimes if you've had it before it can come back again earlier Need to take next sugar in an hour and a half dinner was a balance between carbs and protein so we'll see what that does to the blood sugars

Tink- great bump it really doesn't look quite as big as it did before very cute 

Poppy- I really hope and pray that you'll see that little heart fluttering on the screen at the end of this week

MC- where are you? hope that all is well with you

Hopes- I guess we'll have to try to guess boy or girl for you based on the way your bump looks and the feeling that we get I'm not sure if I asked you yet or not but do you have names picked out yet?


----------



## poppy666

Thanks MommyV :hugs: but if i dont im giving up and just accepting Korben was my last LO x


----------



## China girl

MommyV said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Coral- I really like that stroller I won't be buying anything for this baby since I still have all of my stuff from the other kids but it sounds like fun to get to buy again
> 
> Pheobe- ((hugs))) sorry that you're feeling down it's so hard especially during pregnancy when you already suffer with depression I hope that you'll be feeling better soon
> 
> Poppy- wow for getting a scan by the end of the week I'll be praying that everything goes well for you
> 
> Hopes- I'm sure you'll get lots of great stuff for the baby no matter where you are registered at you're going to stay team yellow right?
> 
> Sleeping bubs- I'm sorry that Mckenzie isn't feeling well again poor little man
> 
> CG- anything you can do to reduce the stress in your life is great I got my degree in accounting but I ended becoming a sahm so I hardly ever used the degree anyways and even if I do go back to work after all my children are grown I definately will not be going back into accounting
> 
> asfm-nothing going except I had gestational diabetes with my son and it was borderline with my daughter so I decided to take sugars after breakfast lunch and dinner today and so far it was 116 after breakfast with no carbs at all in meal and 156 after lunch with carbs in meal both were taken 2hours after and with ds it was supposed too be under 120 2 hours after meals so I'm a little nervous about this I'm going to see what the number says after dinner and fasting tomorrow am and then I'll call the doctors and see what they say

OOOH...mommyv had I had known you were an accountant, I would have come to you for some advice. I wanted a challenge and it kicked my booty!!
Its all good though. Now that I think about it, being an accountant is not for me. I am much more a people person, I want to be around people, not pushing numbers or doing someone financials. :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Well CG I don't really consider myself an accountant anymore because it's been so long but I did like the classes but found them somewhat challenging and not as math based as I thought it would be

Poppy I've got a really good feeling about this lo I truly believe that you and I will both be holding our little ones in our arms in november


----------



## China girl

MommyV said:


> Well CG I don't really consider myself an accountant anymore because it's been so long but I did like the classes but found them somewhat challenging and not as math based as I thought it would be
> 
> Poppy I've got a really good feeling about this lo I truly believe that you and I will both be holding our little ones in our arms in november

I have to agree with you there, it was very challenging and not a lot of math. Hey you will always be an accountant, you have a degree to prove it!!, but I know what you mean:hugs:


----------



## MommyV

yay I hear ya. Well I hope that you like your management classes a lot better. What type of job are you working at now?

My blood sugars were only 97 2 hours after a meal for dinner tonight so I'm very happy about that. As long as my fasting sugar is okay I'm going to assume that it was a fluke temp after lunch.


----------



## pk2of8

hey girls. :hi: no work tonight, but i took my oldest daughter to tumbling class. cheer tryouts are coming up in the next month or so and she wants to be really ready for it. so just finally got the kiddos all settled and in bed. dh still being a prick too. :growlmad: i've decided i'm ignoring him. he better get over this before my fertile time or i'm not going to be a nice person to live with :growlmad::haha:

anyway, CG, if you feel at peace about your decision, then that's what's most important hun. even if you're not sure of exactly what lies ahead right now, it will all become clear soon. :hugs: no worries :flower:

tink...lovin' the bump pic sweetie! :hugs: and i love your bathingsuit too!! adorable! ...you look fantastic!! :kiss:

coral, the stroller is great!!! so awesome to have all that big stuff pretty much taken care of and out of the way! i know that's a huge relief! :hugs:

MC, hope you've been ok today luv :kiss:

phoebles, now sweetie, you hang in there!!! we're all here for you honey bunch, although we understand the need to just lurk sometimes :hugs: i hope you feel better sweetie :friends:

hopes, ...your poor dh! ...very much a "guy" thing to do tho. what can u say :shrug: men...pfft.... :haha:

puppycat, i love cross-stitching too! i haven't had much time for it in a while, but it's a great stress reliever for me! :flower:

poppy :hug: you're in my prayers every day sweetie :hugs: i can't imagine the stress you must be under ... personally i HATE waiting when it comes to things like this. i'd much rather just have the bad news and get it over with quickly if that's the way it has to be. the waiting is hell, because you just torture yourself with the "what if's" and so forth. i don't really have any good advice for you :nope: i wish i did...but i'm here for you sweetie no matter what as are the other ding dongs. you know where to find me if you need to talk more or vent, and if something happens and you don't come find me then you better believe i'll come find you! :winkwink::friends::haha: xxxxx

that's all i can remember of posts for today. if i missed somebody, i'm sorry and love to you all :kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## China girl

MommyV said:


> yay I hear ya. Well I hope that you like your management classes a lot better. What type of job are you working at now?
> 
> My blood sugars were only 97 2 hours after a meal for dinner tonight so I'm very happy about that. As long as my fasting sugar is okay I'm going to assume that it was a fluke temp after lunch.

I work at a bank, back office. I process commercial loans.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: dingdongs
thanx all for missing me but when the sun is out...im out!!:happydance: started on the gardens,pretty flowers, still needs more so im hoping the sun will come out to play today too, got red shoulders yesterday!!! was hot!! mad for march! but im not moaning...:happydance:
@coral...gorgeous pram!!and a bargain for your dad too :haha:
@poppy....thanx for noticing i was AWOL..:hugs: hope your ok and just to let you know i was knicker checking the whole 1st tri and was just CM...LOTS of that to come!!!:sick::haha: lookinb forward to your scan!!:happydance:
@tink...lovely bump and is that your swimming outfit...i love it :yipee: 
@mommyv..sorry your weather shitty but thats where i was yesterday,enjoying my weather,thanx for missing me and wondering if i was ok :hugs:
@hopes...just a quick note about DH shoulder, my OH shoulder used to keep coming out,he had to have surgery on it when i was preg with connor to stop it coming out all the time, it popped out when he threw an empty drinks bottle!!! its fine now after the op though! maybe get him to see a gp about it as my OH was warned all the "popping out" would cause damage to the joint and "popping out" would become more regular! hope your well!! :hugs:
well the sun is out again already so im off to get the washer on and get dressed to go play out again..ive gained 3lb in 2 days!!! is that even possible, im enjoying getting out and walking around getting excersise and fresh air rather than been stuck indoors! so i maybe awol again today but if not too tired ill check in laters! :hugs: to all xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

PK you sound as busy as ever, nearly break time? Silly DH, do we need to fly over and sort him out? :gun: ... no really, I could use a little holiday :plane: :haha: x

MC glad to see your okeys :thumbup: good for you getting out in the garden, make the most of it while the weather is lovely and you have lots of energy :happydance: x

China, sounds like you made the right decision honey, its always hard to move onto something new like that :hugs: x

Mommyv, I know it can set in early, but that early to me would signify your already developing regular diabetes. Glad your after Dinner BM was normal, I would still keep an eye on things :thumbup: but hoping all is fine x

As for me, I'll be around later this afternoon. Docs this morning, then gonna take the mega bump for a floating session :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Morning girls!!

Poppy we are here for you hun and I'm sure all will be ok this time :hugs:

PK yes ignore him silly DH, I hope everything is back to normal when your fertile time arrives!

MC I had a feeling you were out playing all day yesterday:haha: the weather has been very nice and I think all week will be nice. I whipped out my flip flops today!:happydance:

Tink have fun floating although I think your bump isn't that mega its lovely:hugs:

I'm just waiting for my shopping to be delivered between 10-11am and I'm painting thre hallways with DH today we did the ceilings yesterday. Also my pram should be delivered today so I'm excited to have a play with it!:haha: wonder where i will store the thing:dohh: xx


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Arghhh pulling my hair out with korben's teething :dohh: may go park see if that helps lift his mood... anyways im ok today ding dongs just got a bit jittery yesterday but better today :kiss:

MC enjoy the garden i soooo wish we had a garden not a scruffy back yard :cry: need to find another house soon this one driving me nuts.

Tink enjoy your floating session then straight home and rest :haha:

Coral enjoy your painting, i hate the glossing it always makes me feel sick with the smell so leave it to the OH and disappear lol

A bargain here half price https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bio-Oil-3255270-Bio-Oil-200ml/dp/B00129XP8M/ref=pe_13971_16822391_as_img_4/


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Thanks Coral, the photo is flattering, from another angle its quite scary :haha: bum is about the same size :rofl: Very exciting day then, bet you cant wait to get the pram! x

Pops, that bio oil is great stuff! Thanks for the tip x


----------



## poppy666

Well Antenatal just rang from hospital, im up tomorrow morning at 11.30am to see the consultant so they can start me on low dose heparin, ugh she didnt mention scan on phone but they do it as standard practice no point putting me on thinners till they know pregnancy viable NOW i feel sick n keep going toilet with nerves :cry:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: morning girls. just a quick pop on to say hello :flower: dh still not over his fit. jerk. if not you ding dongs coming to sort him out, he's defo going to need someone or someTHING to do it at this rate. :growlmad::wacko: i swear, he's just being an immature toad. i'm still ignoring him. :haha: he's stubborn as a mule tho. might take til the weekend at the rate he's going. ugh. anyway, tink, enjoy your float sweetie :haha: poppy, it'll be ok. i think you'll be very pleasantly relieved! :hugs: mc, defo be out and enjoy the weather. i'm like you, and if it wasn't for work, i'd be out in the sun every single day!!!!! :kiss: coral, i agree with what poppy said...do some and then sneak off and let dh finish the painting :haha: of course, i'm in a "men-don't-deserve-any-kind-of-help" sort of mood at the mo. :haha: alrighty then...well, have a good day lovelies and i'll catch ya later this afternoon hopefully :kiss:

edit-- PS: i don't know what the heck is going on with my temps. i took my temp twice this am b/c it was such a HUGE drop. i'm not normally that unstable with my temps. :dohh: not sure what's up with that...weird :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

PK that is a big drop, you not a bit under the weather or anything? :wacko:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Poppy I'll be praying for you that everything goes well tomorrow at least you are going to be able to get it out of the way not too much longer to wait

PK- ugh to dh hopefully he'll realize that staying angry with you is not going to solve any problems ((hugs)) I hope that you guys can work this out soon

Tink- enjoy your swim or float and I know that I had bloodwork done about 6months or so ago and fasting blood sugar was 99 which I know is borderline but the docs never said anything to me idk

MC- enjoy the great weather more snow coming here today supposed to be 2-4in and then cold the rest of the week I want spring so badly

China- well you're already in the financial world but you should have plenty of management opportunities in that type of company as well 

Coral- I love that you guys can get your shopping delivered over there. I think I could order some food items off of amazon or something but I don't think I could do all my shopping online and have it delievered

asfm- blood sugar fasting this am was 104 not good so I am definately calling the docs when they open this am should be around 9 or 10 I'm not really sure idk I need to figure this out soon I'll update you ladies on how my phone call with the docs goes


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lovely here again today x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mommyv, I see :hugs: well don't panic honey. Its prob different over there but the target ranges I have been given for my GD are as follows: 63-106.2 pre-meals and fasting, and 63-138.6 1 hour after meals. Numbers might seem a little weird but I had to convert mg/dl what you guys measure in to mmol/l which we measure in. Should you be able to stay in the targets you should be able to manage it with your diet at the moment, but glad you will see the doc. Hope it goes well honey :hugs: x

PK, yes be on our way if he doesn't buck his idea's up! :haha: Maybe a fluke temp this morning? have no idea really, but since its still early days it shouldn't make any difference right? x

Poppy, I know its scary, but at least you get it over and done with soon. Don't know what to say to help :cry: sending hugs and prayers :hug: x

Caz, sure is a lovely day enjoy it! x


----------



## MommyV

Thanks Tink I just got off the phone with the docs and they said to watch my carbs and sugars for now and when I have my first appt in 2weeks with the usual bloodwork they'll also do the 1hour glucose test because of my previous history


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok, that's great Mommyv, glad they will check you over when you go x


----------



## MommyV

me too this crap makes me so nervous. I guess there is a big lifestyle change in store for me


----------



## poppy666

Hope your ok MommyV, i know nothing about diabetes, but i guess you got to alter your diet now :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Hey girls ...at work so just nipping on briefly from my phone. Not sure what's up with my temp, but I agree... I don't think it will really affect anythg this early on. Mommyv, be careful with the GD. Glad the docs are going to watch it for u. Really ur numbers don't sound too bad as yet. My mom has diabetes, that started as GD with her last pg (the 8th)...her #s tend always to run on the high side, but that's just her. I'd say just test every so often so u get to know what's normal for u hun. :hugs: poppy, big :hug: for u sweetie. Tink, I hope ur enjoying ur swim :haha: as for dh...eh, we'll be fine. It's just annoying right now. I hate conflict and wish he'd just get over it. :wacko:


----------



## phoebe

Good luck for tomorrow Poppy xxx will be thinking of u xxx:hugs::hugs:

Sorryt o hear ur OH is being an ass PK, hope things get sorted out soon xxxx:hugs::hugs:

Nice bump Tink hope ur floating sesh goes well xxx:hugs::hugs:

Go easy with the decorating Coral, try and relax xxx:hugs::hugs:

All other Blessed DD's xxxx big fat hugs for u all, and hope things are good xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: back Phoebe hope your ok :kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Popples, i'll be ok. Same ****, different day lol. Just lurking until i feel with it again xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls just a quickie!

Done most of painting, we still need to gloss but not today. Making dh clean e windows at the mo :haha: he is giving me evils because I'm sat on my fat arse! :rofl:
my pram came :yipee:
Poppy good luck tomorrow will be thinking of you sweetie :hugs:
Be back later to cath up properly :hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: just got sat down...been in garden all day after a trip to the garden centre:happydance: front and back garden is all flowered up and ready for summer...need some hanging baskets...now do i do my own or buy ready potted ones? will it work out cheaper to do my own and its more fun or do i be lazy!?:dohh:
poppy ill be online tomorrow around dinner time for those scan results!:thumbup: whether the sun is out or not...hopefully it is but im excited to hear your news!...:hugs:
hope all ding dongs are ok....:hugs: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh my word!!!!!!!!! where is everyone these days?......just as I settle down to do nothing for the rest of my pregnancy everyone disappears :cry: x


----------



## poppy666

Think its been the weather lol ment to be crappy over weekend so everyone be back :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Evening ladies,

Have been out most of the day with my grandparents and my daughter, it was absolutely beautiful here today 16degrees and sunny with not one cloud in the sky. 

We went to a big park with a lake in Cardiff and Laura played in the park for a bit, then we got an ice cream (she had a cone with no ice cream, will explain below) and had a little stroll around. I am absolutely shattered now, think I'll be tucked up in bed with John BArrowman (my book ;) ) before 10pm!!

Laura has a poorly tummy (she's had a bad week hasn't she!!) and filled a lovelt nappy for me this morning. You know the ones that go through to vest and pj's.... :thumbup:

She was on a strict diet today of boiled cooled water and carbs like rich tea biscuits and toast or dry bread to try and solid up her poo (sorry!) but she'd done another tonight before I put her to bed which made her really sore down there :( 

I'm going to have to take her to the Drs if it doesn't clear up - she's had so much this week bless her.


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: dingdongs
> thanx all for missing me but when the sun is out...im out!!:happydance: started on the gardens,pretty flowers, still needs more so im hoping the sun will come out to play today too, got red shoulders yesterday!!! was hot!! mad for march! but im not moaning...:happydance:
> @coral...gorgeous pram!!and a bargain for your dad too :haha:
> @poppy....thanx for noticing i was AWOL..:hugs: hope your ok and just to let you know i was knicker checking the whole 1st tri and was just CM...LOTS of that to come!!!:sick::haha: lookinb forward to your scan!!:happydance:
> @tink...lovely bump and is that your swimming outfit...i love it :yipee:
> @mommyv..sorry your weather shitty but thats where i was yesterday,enjoying my weather,thanx for missing me and wondering if i was ok :hugs:
> @hopes...just a quick note about DH shoulder, my OH shoulder used to keep coming out,he had to have surgery on it when i was preg with connor to stop it coming out all the time, it popped out when he threw an empty drinks bottle!!! its fine now after the op though! maybe get him to see a gp about it as my OH was warned all the "popping out" would cause damage to the joint and "popping out" would become more regular! hope your well!! :hugs:
> well the sun is out again already so im off to get the washer on and get dressed to go play out again..ive gained 3lb in 2 days!!! is that even possible, im enjoying getting out and walking around getting excersise and fresh air rather than been stuck indoors! so i maybe awol again today but if not too tired ill check in laters! :hugs: to all xxxxx

MC- OH started having these shoulder dislocations 5-6 years ago. He tried physical therapy and things but it didnt work and it ended in a minor surgery about 2 years ago, they basically just made a couple tiny incisions and pulled some of the tendons and ligaments up to make things a little tighter in there. They also told him he would have to wear a brace for physical activity/physical work. Since then he dislocated it again probably 6-7 times, one of those being yesterday. The last time it occurred at work, he saw an orthopedic surgeon and they did some MRI's because they wanted to do a more complex surgery involving placing a piece of donor bone in the affected area. After seeing the MRI and CT scans, the surgeon recommended physical therapy instead of the surgery, but said it was up to us what we wanted to do. We decided the surgery option was too scary, there was a risk that he would lose all feeling/movement in his left hand/arm, along with the obvious risks of getting a donor bone. Too scary! Well yesterday he was wearing his brace at work and STILL dislocated it, and he said all he did was point to something with that arm and it fell out. grrr.

Did your OH's surgery have scary risks (i know all surgeries have scary risks, but.. did they mention the chances of him losing movement or anything??) 

OH has an appointment with the orthopedic surgeon again march 30th, so we'll see what he says. I really dont want OH to have this surgery, I'm a wimp :(


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat :hugs: i hope laura starts to feel better, sounds like shes been having a rough time lately


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: hey sweeties... my youngest sick too. started with a fever last night and this afternoon started vomiting and diahrrea (sp?). poor little thing. she was vomiting last weekend too and got over it, now again :sad1: she's already on the skinny side too b/c of her adhd meds...makes her not hungry, so i have to carefully watch her eating...sometimes i have to make her eat, and i make her drink protein shakes and drinks like "boost" for the extra calories. so stomach bug 2 weeks in a row...worries me for her. she can't afford to lose weight. anyway, i hope dh gets over this stupid rut today or tomorrow. i can't take much more and we need to start bd'ing every other day or everything's going to be messed up. :growlmad: plus we have that "post-coital" test next tuesday. :dohh: ugh. i swear, it's murphy's law, ya know? of course, when we have something like that coming, something's going to happen to risk the whole process. boo. 

oh i forgot to tell you girls...one of my sil's is preggo again. :cry: there's just no escaping it. of course she didn't want another baby right now, and they were "preventing." oh you all know how it goes...i don't resent her for it or anything like that. just hard to hear. :sad1: i've been trying to get more involved in the choir/praise team at church...i miss singing so much. my daughter just told me that there would be an open spot on the praise team soon b/c one of the ladies is preggo (of course). :wacko: oh well. this is my lot right now, and i'm just trying to keep moving along. with doughnuts. doughnuts are my new best friend lately. :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

pk- :hugs: hope your LO feels better poor thing! And I'm sorry you're down about your SIL, i understand the feeling completely. my SIL had a surprise baby and OH and i were really kind of crushed. Shouldn't be too long til you guys have one on the way though :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: thanks hopes. i hope so...


----------



## pk2of8

lew and ladyb...if you come on and happen to see this post...i apologize for missing it, but if you found out, please let me know whether you're team :pink: or :blue: so i can post it on our front page :hugs: or team :yellow: :blush: i'm sorry i can't remember


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :wave: dingdongs
> thanx all for missing me but when the sun is out...im out!!:happydance: started on the gardens,pretty flowers, still needs more so im hoping the sun will come out to play today too, got red shoulders yesterday!!! was hot!! mad for march! but im not moaning...:happydance:
> @coral...gorgeous pram!!and a bargain for your dad too :haha:
> @poppy....thanx for noticing i was AWOL..:hugs: hope your ok and just to let you know i was knicker checking the whole 1st tri and was just CM...LOTS of that to come!!!:sick::haha: lookinb forward to your scan!!:happydance:
> @tink...lovely bump and is that your swimming outfit...i love it :yipee:
> @mommyv..sorry your weather shitty but thats where i was yesterday,enjoying my weather,thanx for missing me and wondering if i was ok :hugs:
> @hopes...just a quick note about DH shoulder, my OH shoulder used to keep coming out,he had to have surgery on it when i was preg with connor to stop it coming out all the time, it popped out when he threw an empty drinks bottle!!! its fine now after the op though! maybe get him to see a gp about it as my OH was warned all the "popping out" would cause damage to the joint and "popping out" would become more regular! hope your well!! :hugs:
> well the sun is out again already so im off to get the washer on and get dressed to go play out again..ive gained 3lb in 2 days!!! is that even possible, im enjoying getting out and walking around getting excersise and fresh air rather than been stuck indoors! so i maybe awol again today but if not too tired ill check in laters! :hugs: to all xxxxx
> 
> MC- OH started having these shoulder dislocations 5-6 years ago. He tried physical therapy and things but it didnt work and it ended in a minor surgery about 2 years ago, they basically just made a couple tiny incisions and pulled some of the tendons and ligaments up to make things a little tighter in there. They also told him he would have to wear a brace for physical activity/physical work. Since then he dislocated it again probably 6-7 times, one of those being yesterday. The last time it occurred at work, he saw an orthopedic surgeon and they did some MRI's because they wanted to do a more complex surgery involving placing a piece of donor bone in the affected area. After seeing the MRI and CT scans, the surgeon recommended physical therapy instead of the surgery, but said it was up to us what we wanted to do. We decided the surgery option was too scary, there was a risk that he would lose all feeling/movement in his left hand/arm, along with the obvious risks of getting a donor bone. Too scary! Well yesterday he was wearing his brace at work and STILL dislocated it, and he said all he did was point to something with that arm and it fell out. grrr.
> 
> Did your OH's surgery have scary risks (i know all surgeries have scary risks, but.. did they mention the chances of him losing movement or anything??)
> 
> OH has an appointment with the orthopedic surgeon again march 30th, so we'll see what he says. I really dont want OH to have this surgery, I'm a wimp :(Click to expand...

morning sweety, yea he braved the surgery option, was risks of movement and feeling too...he only just told me that!!!! i asked as you mentioned it on here!!..maybe never told me back then as i was preg with connor and all emotional and stressed.anyway he had stabilisation surgery,not sure of the ins and outs of it but it was keyhole surgery and has been left with 4 1cm cuts we got photos of the surgery through the "microscope thingy":haha:its ok now, he can do normal stuff like throw bottles and point!:rofl: hope DH gets his sorted soon,the more it pops out the more damage being done my OH was told.:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

pk...big :hug: to LO hope she gets better soon, nothing worse than when one of your babies is ill....and sorry about SIL's pregnancy,well not sorry but you know what i mean, we all had friends or family that got bfp before us and it does hurt even when you plaster a fake smile on and say congrats through gritted teeth:hugs::friends:

poppy im stalking off and on today for results of your app today!:happydance: cant wait to see baby poppy all cosy and settled in your tummy:happydance:

tink,china,hopes,lew,ladyb,babyd,mommyv,pj,puppycat & phoebe and all other dingdongs hope your well and :hugs: to you all xxxx


----------



## coral11680

morning ding dongs! :hi:

PK give your LO big :hugs: hope she feels better and is keeping her food down now. Also sorry all these people around you seem to be getting pregnant at the drop of a hat, it must be hard :hugs: don't worry though it will be your turn very soon :hugs: AlsoLew is team :pink: and ladyb is team :blue: :yipee:

Hopes how is DH shoulder today hopefully better.

Poppy thinking of you today I'm praying it all goes well :hugs:

MC I love haging baskets. My Mum always makes her own, if you have the baskets already its cheaper to make them yourself. I bought 2 lovely ones last year all made from costco I'm lazy:haha:

Tink how was the floating yesterday?:shipw::haha:

puppy hope Laura gets better soon :hugs:

Hi to all our other ding dongs :hi:

ASFM I'm a bit achey from all the painting and spring cleaning I did yesterday phew I was so tired last night. Probably going to my dads today to do a puppy safety check in his garden. He is having my dog while I'm in the USA and he has a lot of crap in his garden : a car that he wants to fix lots of tools and work stuff etc so need to make sure she wont get hurt. He has a low bit of fence we are going to cover with a taller fence to stop her escaping. 
Last night me and Chloe had a play with my new pram:haha: she put her doll in it! It seems huge, probably because I'm used to looking at toy prams for so many years :rofl: Its lovely though I'm really pleased with it!
Tink are you still getting the Quinny buzz? Are you getting the carrycot also?
Now I have to debate whether to get an infant carseat or just a reversible one. I love the convenience of the infant carrier but the one I need to fit the skate is 145 pounds plus another 100 or so for the base:shrug: seems so much for 8 or so months?
xx


----------



## Regalpeas

I've been lurking at best. Hard for me to keep up normally. No new news.
Waiting to test. Praying AF stays away fx.



Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh my word!!!!!!!!! where is everyone these days?......just as I settle down to do nothing for the rest of my pregnancy everyone disappears :cry: x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning coral,are you having a chill day today too, my OH back at work so its just me and DS today...bliss...bit of hovering and make the beds and im done....:yipee: sitting on my ass alllllll day lol.when do you go to USA? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: regal...:dust::dust::dust: FX for :bfp:


----------



## Regalpeas

Morning Coral and all other ding dongs!

Poppy hope all goes well. PK hope lo feels better too. 


I hope everyone has a great day. :)


----------



## coral11680

Hi Regal and MC :hi:
I'm off the America April 6th. I need to go to sort my Dad's garden so not really relaxing:(
Regal good luck for testing hope the :witch: stays away :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks everyone :flower:

Sat here proper shaking and feel so sick, will be back around 1ish cos my friend watching korben for me so will need to go collect him.

If there is a god ive been praying this one is here to stay [-o&lt; trying to keep it togethor but im a mess :cry:


Will catch up on posts later :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

oh poppy so sorry you feel so shakey, I'm sure you will have good news, will be on,later to check on you :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Sorry to hear ur feeling that way Popples, but i understand why. I really hope everything works out for the best, in fact i am sure it will. Good luck darling, sending loadsa good vibes and positive thoughts ur way xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Fxd Regal, good luck lovely xxxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## phoebe

Really sorry to hear about the poorly ding dongettes PK and Puppycat, i hope ur DD's are well soon xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Thanks everyone :flower:
> 
> Sat here proper shaking and feel so sick, will be back around 1ish cos my friend watching korben for me so will need to go collect him.
> 
> If there is a god ive been praying this one is here to stay [-o&lt; trying to keep it togethor but im a mess :cry:
> 
> 
> Will catch up on posts later :hugs:

poppy, im praying also for you!! will be online at 1pm without fail!!:thumbup:..try to stay positive,i know it must be hard but keep that chin up!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: phoebe, my friend just had her baby the other day, 8lb 7oz guess what she called the little treasure!?......................phoebe!!!!!!awwwwwwwww...she is very cute!!!! must be the name!:happydance: xxx


----------



## phoebe

Awww how sweet, thats great news xxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

It is a cute name, i kinda wished i hadnt called the cat it now lol. As i have no names for LO as yet:dohh: xx


----------



## pk2of8

hey girls...good morning. do you guys in UK observe daylight savings time? i think you do...just trying to figure what time it will be here when it's 1pm there...always confusing :dohh: 

poppy, i'm praying for you too luv. :hugs: massive :hug: hon. 

regal, sweetie, we know how you feel about the lurking. :hugs: we're here for you whenever you need us sweetie. when is your af due?

coral, try not to wear yourself out too much at your dad's :hugs: 

mc, pheebles :hugs: have a good day sweeties!!! :kiss:

i've got a long day today...have to work tonight. boo. no work tomorrow though, thank God and it's the start of spring break!! :happydance: i've been asked to work next week a few times. i'm debating it. i don't have to, but i don't want to lose credibility for turning jobs down. :wacko: i might tell a little lie and say i've already got appts and plans :blush: i don't know...we'll see...


----------



## coral11680

hi pheebs and PK :hi:

PK we do observe daylight savings time but it isn't in effect yet so 1pm here will be 9am there. Yes tell a few porkie pies so you can have a full week off!


----------



## phoebe

Hi Coral, Pk, Tink, Cabs :hi::hi::hi: xxx
Hope u all have a good day xxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Poppy, sorry wasn't about to say so earlier, but I'm thinking and praying for you honey. I may not be here when you get back, I have midwife at 1, but I'll be hurrying home to be there for your news .....:hugs: x

PK and puppycat, sorry your little girls are sick, really hope they are a little better today, let us know x

Regal, glad to see your about, and that you are 'ok' :hugs: were rooting for you honey x

Phoebe, morning my dear :flower: x

Coral, yes floating was just like that picture :haha: gonna take the kids 'noodle' next time to really get comfy :haha: Don't go too mad in your dads garden will you, can't you give him a list of things that need doing? x

MC, morning green fingered cabbage :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: tink..hope MW goes goooood:thumbup:..green fingered cabbage:rofl: never had a garden before, it was the end of summer last year by the time we got the garden sorted so this year i can go flowery!!! was grass and fence last year and we lived in a flat before that...i love my gardens!!:happydance:...
coral,pk,phoebe:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Tink good luck at the MW. DH is coming with me so he will do most of the owrk, although he just went up to bed again!! He didnt sleep well I will have to wake him up soon though.
Halfords have a pink maxi cosi cabriofix for 79.99 I'm debating getting it and not bothering with the base. I would have to buy adapters though for 25 quid so it fits my pram chassis. Thats why I asked if you are getting the quinny as the maxi cosi fits that right?


----------



## coral11680

hehe green fingered cabbage :haha: I'm eating cabbage now :rofl: having a little salad with red cabbage and coleslaw


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm jealous of your gardening antics MC! I have got a garden, but I simply can't do anything out there this year :cry: oh and regarding the hanging baskets, you can make gorgeous ones, and its quite fun. I really recommend doing some big trailing ones, i get baskets where you don't just line and plant in them, i plug trailing plants in 'all round' so they come out of the bottom as well. I just cut holes in the lining, makes for quite a 'grand' result x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry Coral, missed you saying that. Yes defo the quinny buzz, ooooh might have to have a look in halfords! thanks honey x


----------



## coral11680

the offer is online onlyhttp://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_712523_langId_-1_categoryId_165763


----------



## coral11680

not sure that worked
https://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs...6-b2c0-dc36b54a327e&istItemId=litlta&istBid=t


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

https://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_712523_langId_-1_categoryId_165763

Must be a sign Coral, its in Lily pink! :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Coral.....were like two peas in a pod :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

yes I just noticed that too aww :awww:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: we are lol


----------



## mothercabbage

cabbage and peas on here today!:rofl: arent we a healthy bunch lol ..thanx for the tips tink, i think im going to give it ago! will see how i get on,if its success ill post pics! if not well ill post pics for the laugh! :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

Ok...9am, will remember that. yes, i don't know why, but about 2 years ago, i think "they" changed when we do daylight savings time to earlier in the year. :shrug: silly if you ask me. don't get the point, but whatever. 

ok, :hugs: well i have to finish getting ready for work now. got ds staying home with dd b/c i didn't want to leave her home alone and i can't get anyone to cover for me at work so i could stay. stupid work. boo. i'll try to nip on after a bit on my phone to see poppy's news. :kiss:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies

I hope all is well:flower:

MC, so jelous that you got to spend the day in your garden. I love being outside myself. But that's what weekends are for and I will enjoy playing in the dirt if it does not rain:happydance:

Pk & puppy, sorry your little ones are sick, I hope they feel better soon. Oh, PK, its okay to tell a fib, a break and family time is always a good way to relax. (As long as the kids are not fighting :winkwink: )

Tink, I hope you had fun in the water :)...chunky as I am I still have not figured out how to float:haha:

Regal, glad to have you back hun:flower:

Poppy, I am sure everything will be fine, send up some [-o&lt; for my girl:hugs:

Coral that is nice car seat, but I think you called it a maxi cosi. You know I had to google that :haha: They look similar to the ones in the US, but we have a cover that goes over the top.

Hiya phoebe :hi:

asfm, just happy :)


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Just lurking waiting and praying for Poppy's scan results. I'll be on to chat more later.


----------



## phoebe

Hi China and MommyV xxx:hi::hi:
Just lurking myself x


----------



## mothercabbage

lurking! :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

thanks for hug on fb hun xx much needed:hugs: feel so shitex


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> thanks for hug on fb hun xx much needed:hugs: feel so shitex

awww..is it pregness getting to you :flower:? i was hoping the hug would make you smile but i didnt realise you were s down, whats up chicken? xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

I wish it was pregness, it feels like game over hun. I am so scared and worried, i lost my job last wk and am worried sick. Everything is going wrong, i cant stop crying. Life is such a mess atm. Dunno what to do with myself, got all sorts of shitty thoughts going thru my head and its making me panic xx


----------



## mothercabbage

well, its maybe hormones making a bad situation seem worse, i know how these hormones can work!:growlmad: hopefully you will get everything sorted one thing at a time and it will all be ok,which im sure it will, as for work its not like youe wernt going to have to go on maternity leave soon so hopefully when your ready to go back to work there will be lots of jobs just waiting for my dum dum,sending you cyber hugs!:hugs: get DH to give you a hug from me!


----------



## phoebe

Thanks lovely, that was kind of u to say xx. My OH says not to worry, but its got me all wound up. Am glad in a way to out of that dangerous n vile place. But its the money or lack of whats getting me down. But like u said just do 1 thing at a time xxx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

thats exactly it! if you pile it all up and bottle it all it feels like a mountain task, if you seperate it all into manageable piles it will be sorted! me knows you be fine :flower: :hugs::friends::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

well...i got results by post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
low risk!!! and my numbers are..............1 in 14000 chance of baby having downs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
im sooooo pleased im crying...awwwww...xx


----------



## MommyV

that's wonderful MC sounds like everything will be just fine with lo!!


----------



## phoebe

Thats excellent news Cabs, so pleased for u :flower::flower::hugs::hugs::flower: xxxxxxxxxxx

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

i was just so paranoid this time around, but 1/14000 is good right...me thinking its looking good!!:thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

looks ace hun, i had lower odds than u and was considered low risk too xxx think i was round 1-2700 mark. but then again i am 500 yrs older than u lol xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: :happydance: how old are you pheobe? does that alter things do you think? im 29....:shrug:


----------



## China girl

Phoebe,
I am going to jump in and give you my two cents. When DH went out on LTD (Long Term Disability) I was worried how we were going to make it on 60% of his pay. I have a mortgage, two car notes, bills and kids. I was so afraid that we were going to lose something. I took a deep breath & gave it all over to God. Since doing so, He has provided for us. With that being said just Trust & Believe and everything will be okay. You just watch :flower: Love you dearly & I will be praying for you :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :happydance: :happydance: how old are you pheobe? does that alter things do you think? im 29....:shrug:

i am 38 will 39 when LO gets here yoiks!!! i think age can play a part in the grand scheme of things. Not 100% certain but i think risk gets higher with age x


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> Phoebe,
> I am going to jump in and give you my two cents. When DH went out on LTD (Long Term Disability) I was worried how we were going to make it on 60% of his pay. I have a mortgage, two car notes, bills and kids. I was so afraid that we were going to lose something. I took a deep breath & gave it all over to God. Since doing so, He has provided for us. With that being said just Trust & Believe and everything will be okay. You just watch :flower: Love you dearly & I will be praying for you :hugs::kiss::flower:

Thankyou China, thats made me well up again. I will pray all will be ok, like u i have a mortgage etc. Its all so scary and has filled me with self doubt about my capabilities. I'm gonna have to believe in myself and pray for the best. I love u dearly too, and what u have said means the world to me. Thankyou so much xxx:hugs::kiss::friends:


----------



## mothercabbage

i thought age had a factor in it, well you low risk so all ok!!:happydance: you dont look 38 well not on your FB pic,thought you were around same age as me..you just a yummy mummy!!! :D


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: thats nice china....i wish i could have words like that to say, all comes out crappy...but you know what i mean phoebe...:hugs: xx


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> i thought age had a factor in it, well you low risk so all ok!!:happydance: you dont look 38 well not on your FB pic,thought you were around same age as me..you just a yummy mummy!!! :D

Why thankyou kind darjeeling:kiss: xxxxx
Woof woof fnarr fnarr:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Must have summat as OH is 28 woof woof!! get me the cougar :rofl::rofl::rofl:watch out Courtney Cox hehehe x


----------



## mothercabbage

dirty girl:rofl::rofl:..my OH is 27 so i got a younger model too!:haha:
where is poppy, she maybe celebrating her happy news! x


----------



## phoebe

Be back really soon, have an app. hugs ladies and thanks for ur kind words xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Lurking too - hoping Poppy gets good news today.

Laura still has a sore undercarriage but it's clearing up. No sickness today as yet but she only had toast for breakfast and mash potato for lunch so trying to keep her tummy settled.

Hope you're all ok ladies and thanks for all the :hugs: etc xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: phoebe..
puppycat :hugs for laura:awww: x


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> :awww: thats nice china....i wish i could have words like that to say, all comes out crappy...but you know what i mean phoebe...:hugs: xx

MC your words come from the heart, so they are not crappy:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey ladies :hugs: x

Lurking around for Poppy also...

Midwife appointment was funny, I stepped in dog poop on my way in, didn't notice till i got off the couch :rofl: left poor midwife cleaning poop off the floor :rofl: oh my days..... anyhow, all is fine. Except she was very negative with my SPD, saying she's looking after a lady of 36 weeks in hospital who was like me at 24 weeks. She's been bed bound on morphine for a week.........eaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak :argh: great things I have to look forward to, so I'm gonna be a perfect patient from now on and rest up.

Puppycat, glad Laura seems to be on the mend, your doing all the right things in what your giving her. x

Phoebe, I'm sorry I missed you here honey, I suspected you were in a bit of turmoil at the min. With your mortgage, how about going interest only for a short amount of time while you get your finances straight? :hugs: hope to catch you later to give you another hug x

Morning China x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mommyv, catch up later x

Oh and China, your message to Phoebe was spot on, Amen sista x


----------



## poppy666

Sorry im late back on, but here's my little miracle :happydance::happydance:

I was so scared even prepared myself not to see anything but pippins even got a heartbeat could just about see it flickering away :cloud9: Dated me 6wks 1day x
 



Attached Files:







baby scan 005.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MommyV

where is Poppy? I sure hope and pray that everything went alright today at her scan


----------



## MommyV

Oh yay Poppy we must have posted at the same time. Thank God. What a beautiful little one. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance::awww: i knew all was ok xx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::yipee::headspin::wohoo::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

So pleased for you Poppy, i suspected Pippin would be about 6 weeks, I'm made up honey :cloud9: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I cried when she turned the screen around couldnt help myself, even got my friend who came with me crying :haha:


----------



## poppy666

pmsl keep those dates id only be one day off having a 11/11/11 :baby:

Thanks everyone i can try relax a little now and even more after 12wks :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Congrats Poppy! So pleased for you hun xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I bet you cried....i have a little tear welling up for you here also...:cry: x


----------



## coral11680

Poppy :yipee::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:
thats great news I'm so happy you saw the little heartbeat what a relief:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Awww :hug:

Guess they'll date me properly at 12wks? Im just inbetween my LMP and Ov dates now x


----------



## coral11680

China the maxi cosi is just a brand of carseat . they even have them in the states now. We also have the sunshade/hood but for some reason that picture doesnt show it.
How are things with you ?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls loving the weather her been for a run round the dam i have never done it before ho i was tierd had to keep stopping chilling now waiting to pick my son up from school at 5 pm wooppp poppy lovely scan hun hope i will be next x x x


----------



## poppy666

Yes Caz we need some more in 1st Tri :haha: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> China the maxi cosi is just a brand of carseat . they even have them in the states now. We also have the sunshade/hood but for some reason that picture doesnt show it.
> How are things with you ?

I am doing wonderful Coral,Thanks for asking !! :happydance:


----------



## China girl

Yay Poppy!!!
Glad everything is good hun.


----------



## coral11680

oh and phoebe big :hugs: it sounds like you are haviing a really shitty time. It will pass and things will work out, keep your dhin up, we are here for you :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Been meaning to ask this but anyone on pregnacare is your wee yellow? pmsl i know its that colour, but brighter yellow 'you know what i mean' :dohh:

CG have you noticed less stress now you changed career paths? x


----------



## phoebe

Just popped on to say congrats to our Popples:happydance::happydance::happydance: So glad everything went well for u and l/o Big hugs lovely xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:



Thanks for ur kind msg Corally xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> I wish it was pregness, it feels like game over hun. I am so scared and worried, i lost my job last wk and am worried sick. Everything is going wrong, i cant stop crying. Life is such a mess atm. Dunno what to do with myself, got all sorts of shitty thoughts going thru my head and its making me panic xx

Sorry to hear about your job Phoebe must be a massive blow sweetie :hugs::kiss:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey poppy thats great news  a 11/11/11 baby would be great Mckenzie was a day off been 09/09/09 he was born on the 8th instead!!!


----------



## coral11680

Poppy yes my wee is brighter yellow


----------



## poppy666

Normal then lol i didnt take them with korben x


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Been meaning to ask this but anyone on pregnacare is your wee yellow? pmsl i know its that colour, but brighter yellow 'you know what i mean' :dohh:
> 
> CG have you noticed less stress now you changed career paths? x

OMG...YES!!!!
I am not grumpy or stressed out. All my friends have told me I'm :) more
Hopefully with the stress gone I will lose some of this belly fat:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Awww its just good to get our happy jolly CG back, forget losing weight cos fx'd you'll get your BFP with all the stress gone :happydance::kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

thats dinner and bath time over, just waiting for OH to get in and im going to a friends for an hour...im in need of adult conversation today!!, my 2 year old has hurt my head :rofl:
just been told by a local police woman i have a big bump for 19 weeks....what the feck is she like!! a specialist in bumps!!? pig! :rofl::rofl: 
how is that little bump doing poppy? getting a bump yet?? must be a pre-bump pic time?? best charge my camera for tomorrow...19 weeks tomorrow...wow how times flies!! this time next week ill be 1 sleep off half way....:happydance: 
picked up my bounty pack from sainsburys yesterday i forgot to tell you, its pretty good, look out for the voucher for it in your emmas diary! well i best go bring in and fold the :hangwashing: another lovely day here!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Pig :rofl::rofl:

No im just really bloated atm but will let you know when bump pops out of pelvic bone :haha:

Got my first injection tonight ewww they bloody sting n make a mess of my stomach at first x

19wks its flown by :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

what are the injections for poppy? im sure you did say but :shrug: im a cabbage! :haha: was it for the blood clot you had?...do you have to jab yourself? or do you get someone slse to do it? hope i never have to do that.....:argh:


----------



## poppy666

lol love that door emotion :haha:

Yes just to make sure i dont get a clot, i inject myself once a day of an evening into my stomach till :baby: is born then do it for 6wks after the birth x


----------



## Hopes314

poppy! so glad to see that scan pic of your new LO!! Now you can RELAX :) Knew it would be ok :hugs:

phoebe :hugs: try not to stress too much, I'm sure everything will fall right into place, although I know that is hard to imagine sometimes.

china- glad you are so much happier now :) it seems you certainly made the right decision with changing majors, i did that myself once and it was quite a relief. Feels good to know you're going in the direction you really want to. Also, you didnt get any tornadoes near you yesterday did you? What a rough evening! We had one 20 min from our house that tore down a school and some houses last night. scary! We only got some hail and bad storms fortunately.


----------



## poppy666

Will try relax but think that will be when im in delivery :haha:


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> poppy! so glad to see that scan pic of your new LO!! Now you can RELAX :) Knew it would be ok :hugs:
> 
> phoebe :hugs: try not to stress too much, I'm sure everything will fall right into place, although I know that is hard to imagine sometimes.
> 
> china- glad you are so much happier now :) it seems you certainly made the right decision with changing majors, i did that myself once and it was quite a relief. Feels good to know you're going in the direction you really want to. Also, you didnt get any tornadoes near you yesterday did you? What a rough evening! We had one 20 min from our house that tore down a school and some houses last night. scary! We only got some hail and bad storms fortunately.

It feels wonderful :) I was actually in class last night taking an exam and the tornado sirens went off, the tornado was spotted about roghly 15 mins from the college. There was some houses blown away, but it was not as bad as the previous ones. Spring is DEFINITELY here in the south!!! This was only the begining :/


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Awww its just good to get our happy jolly CG back, forget losing weight cos fx'd you'll get your BFP with all the stress gone :happydance::kiss:

Aww....Thank you Poopy...I already have a bump.... my BFF asked me the other day "are you sure your not knocked up!!!" I said NO B***h, I'm just fat:haha: I love her:winkwink:


----------



## China girl

Poppy, can answer my Soy question from the Soy thread??


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Loving the positive vibes in this thread this evening :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

So i have this rash on my leg that is really itchy, and about the size of a quarter. I noticed it about 6 weeks ago and it looked like a hickey.. lol like just some broken blood vessels under the skin. its on the inside of my leg in that sensitiveish soft area. In the past couple days it turned into this bumpy bubbly rash. Probably nothing though right?? It only is weird to me because like i said, 6 weeks ago it came up looking like broken blood vessels under the skin like a hickey.

prob not a big deal since im such an allergic-ey person anyway right? I alwasy just get paranoid because of not being immune to toxoplasmosis and having 3 cats:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







weird rash.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poppy666

I thought it was ringworm at first :dohh: dunno sweetie x


----------



## Hopes314

while i have my camera plugged into the comp, heres a pic of the beginning of the nursery. It used to be blue with black trim, so we painted it pale yellow and white, and put up the new crib. And there's my little OH in the background :haha:
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> I thought it was ringworm at first :dohh: dunno sweetie x

That's what it looked like to me as well. Put some hydrocortisone on to stop the itch.


----------



## poppy666

Like your cot Hopes and the colour x


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> while i have my camera plugged into the comp, heres a pic of the beginning of the nursery. It used to be blue with black trim, so we painted it pale yellow and white, and put up the new crib. And there's my little OH in the background :haha:

Oooh, Hopes that is a lovely crib:happydance:
When I get knocked up gonna get that one. It looks sturdy and is VERY nice.
(be sure and raise that mattress up:winkwink: )


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I thought it was ringworm at first :dohh: dunno sweetie x
> 
> That's what it looked like to me as well. Put some hydrocortisone on to stop the itch.Click to expand...

I almost put hydrocortisone on last night, but then hesitated because I didnt know if it was "allowed" and couldnt find it on my dr list of "approved medications" only benadryl cream? which ive never seen that before lol.


----------



## China girl

Have you picked out any bedding yet??


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> while i have my camera plugged into the comp, heres a pic of the beginning of the nursery. It used to be blue with black trim, so we painted it pale yellow and white, and put up the new crib. And there's my little OH in the background :haha:
> 
> Oooh, Hopes that is a lovely crib:happydance:
> When I get knocked up gonna get that one. It looks sturdy and is VERY nice.
> (be sure and raise that mattress up:winkwink: )Click to expand...

yes its VERY sturdy actually! and for only 159$ for the crib and mattress definitely a great buy!! Yes I mentioned that to OH after he put the crib together that we have to raise the mattress up, it has 3 or 4 adjustments and we didnt know which so we just picked one. I wouldnt be able to get baby out with the mattress that low! lol But baby will be in bassinet in our bedroom for first couple months anyway, but will have OH raise mattress before baby comes anyway! And crib comes in a bunch of different wood colors and black and white, it is lovely, but seems HUGE!


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> Have you picked out any bedding yet??

we picked out bedding, here ill try to post the link from my walmart registry thingy..

https://www.walmart.com/catalog/pro...21405617&registry_id=26772570054&shopFor=true


^hopefully that link works lol


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Have you picked out any bedding yet??
> 
> we picked out bedding, here ill try to post the link from my walmart registry thingy..
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/catalog/pro...21405617&registry_id=26772570054&shopFor=true
> 
> 
> ^hopefully that link works lolClick to expand...

Oh, how cute. I forgot you siad you were doing Winney the Poo and Tigger too...LOL


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Looks like ring worm to me, you need an anti fungal cream, do you have canesten cream out there? loving the bedding set :) x


----------



## poppy666

Tink you need to worm the cats dont you if you caught that? :wacko: I had it once as a child caught it off my friends cat x


----------



## Hopes314

called ob about rash, she said 6 wks is awful long for it to stay the same size and generally same color if it were ringworm. she asked if i had any patches of dry skin anywhere and i said i did have a couple on the side of my belly. she thinks pregnancy induced eczema and suggested an otc lotion until next appointment april 11th unless emergency which obviously not.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No pops, its not actually a worm, its a fungal infection. I still think it is ring worm myself, I've seen it stay like that for weeks. Its nothing to worry about, but it is infectious and more common in pregnancy. Here we just buy topical anti fungal cream (thrush cream) over the counter. But anyway, I'm not your doc, and I don't always know best :rofl: shuddup Tink :rofl:

How is everyone tonight?! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

BNB fecking up :haha: Double post


----------



## poppy666

pmsl i always thought since a child it was a little round worm in my skin :rofl::rofl: OH pissing himself laughing at me say you can tell your Irish :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

i have just been the loo then when i wiped i had that stretch see threw stuff why have i got it any i dears x x x


----------



## Hopes314

hm if i get an otc antifungal cream and it goes away, i suppose we will know it was ringworm. otherwise we will know probably eczema, because it seems that that doesnt go away very easily even if kept moisturized. wonder if it would hurt to try the antifungal first to see if it happens to work :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: Pops, I thought that till I did paediatrics, little boy had it on his face. I shuddered and said to sister "oh poor mite with a worm in his face" I was the joke of the century in the staff room all day :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, well that's why I would do anyhow :) So how far have you got in the nursery, any pics? x


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: poppy don't worry I'm half Irish so understand! X


----------



## coral11680

Hopes lovely nursery and bedding :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Caz, what like egg white cm? some women get that at the end of their cycle i think? x


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hopes, well that's why I would do anyhow :) So how far have you got in the nursery, any pics? x

hehe maybe ill be sneaky and try some topical clotrimazole on it and see if any changes. if it is eczema, the clotrimazole wouldnt hurt it though right? lol.

tink i posted a pic of nursery with paint and crib on a previous page, right after rash post, did ya see it?


----------



## poppy666

Well im laughing stock of TDD and home atm lol :haha:

Caz i get ewcm to at end of my cycle and did this cycle even tho i got my bfp x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No it wont hurt it at all, and i totally missed the pic lol will back track x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Loving it hopes!!!!! its taking shape :happydance: how did i miss that? :haha: x


----------



## caz & bob

thanx girls i hope its a bfp for me xx xx


----------



## poppy666

Caz is that right your 9dpo today? your chart looking good x


----------



## mothercabbage

loving the nursey so far hopes, and hope that rashy thing goes soon :hugs:
just checking in...going for an early night shortly...tired out!! :sleep:


----------



## caz & bob

poppy yes hun i hope my temps stay up now x x x


----------



## poppy666

Sleep well MC :hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> poppy yes hun i hope my temps stay up now x x x

Fx'd it shoots up then will look like an IP dip yesterday :winkwink: are you on the Clomid this cycle? x


----------



## caz & bob

no not been on clomid now since july x x x


----------



## poppy666

Oh was just looking at your siggy :dohh: anyways regardless fx'd lovely x


----------



## puppycat

Hopes, it looks like Pityriasis Rosea which I had when I was pregnant with Laura (please don't google it because they tell you all sorts of horrid stuff about it! - YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!) :haha: but it stayed until I had Laura and then disappeared - it's harmless, just a bit itchy and largely affects the trunk so tum, thighs etc. I wasn't given anything for it :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...hope your all well...quiet night on here last night:shrug: well im having a lazy day....was supposed to rest up yesterday but never did, been getting braxton hicks too...not sore just uncomfy and make me need to pee!:dohh: :coffee: time xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol your right Puppycat, never google, evil thing :haha: I agree it looks similar, but hopes has had it for 6 weeks, i would expect it to have spread by now. Your pretty knowledgeable in health matters, wanna be my Ding Dong medical practice partner?! :rofl: Laura any better today? x

What is everyone up to today? Beautiful sun again here :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning MC honey, I got the same thing going on here, its driving me insane. Bubba is really low also, I am going to the loo almost constantly! Have a nice relaxing day, I might just join ya! x


----------



## mothercabbage

not even going to put make up on today just going to laze around in trackie bottoms...maybe do the washing up and hoovering but thats my limit!! :haha: xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: im a mango!!..last week in the 'teens..into the 20's next week...eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies!
Hi MC, puppy and Tink :hi:

Yes lovely sun again so nice! I'm gonna pop to lakeside with my Mum then hopefully chill the rest of the day.

Congrats on your mango MC :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Congratz on the Mango MC :happydance: braxon hicks arghhhh lovely lol :haha:

Morning Tink and Coral :flower:

Another sunny day, we off out to buy korben's present for tomorrow awww he's 1yr time flies :cloud9: but i seriously need to go bathroom but cant :cry: your either stuck in bathroom or you dont see it for days.


----------



## puppycat

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol your right Puppycat, never google, evil thing :haha: I agree it looks similar, but hopes has had it for 6 weeks, i would expect it to have spread by now. Your pretty knowledgeable in health matters, wanna be my Ding Dong medical practice partner?! :rofl: Laura any better today? x
> 
> What is everyone up to today? Beautiful sun again here :happydance: x

Ha ha, well I started training to be a nurse Tink but got pregnant with Laura so put everything on hold - I have always wanted to be a nurse but am going to be patient and if it's meant to be it'll happen.

I feel so sick this morning :nope: if it hadn't been about 7 weeks since I :sex: I'd swear it was MS since I'm due on Sunday :haha:

Poor DH hasn't had any for a bit....


----------



## puppycat

Well it's another sunny day here again today which is lovely for getting my washing done. Don't feel like going out in it though, bleurgh.

Laura is still on a reduced diet, I want to be sure she's all better before I start giving her normal foods again, she is so chirpy in herself you wouldn't know anything was wrong! At least we've had no more poo explosions! lol.

:wave: Coral, MC, Poppy


----------



## PJ32

:nope: :cry:


----------



## China girl

Whats wrong PJ??


----------



## PJ32

Confirmed that the brown spotting was a M/C. HCG levels dropped from 942 to 420 since Sunday, just got the results today. 

Been a crappy week :cry:


----------



## MommyV

(((hugs))) PJ I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## phoebe

Oh no PJ i am so very very sorry. I am shocked to say the least, but i just wanted to give u some big hugs my love. So sorry ur going through this, wished i knew what else to say xxxx
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## puppycat

PJ32 said:


> Confirmed that the brown spotting was a M/C. HCG levels dropped from 942 to 420 since Sunday, just got the results today.
> 
> Been a crappy week :cry:

:hugs:

So sorry honey, it's never easy. :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Oh PJ, I am so sorry hun :hug:


----------



## PJ32

Thanks ladies. I'm fine. I was not very optomistic after the spotting started last week. I had some bad cramps and a small bleed on Sunday. I went to Ob office she confirmed no eptopic but couldn't see anything on scan but was early. I think I knew then that it wasn't looking great.

This was a bit of a bonus try though as I had a heavy IB so wasn't expecting the BFP at all. On to another cycle. 

How's everyone else today?


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: good morning dearling dingly dongs :haha:

PJ :hug::hug::hug: so sorry sweetie. i know that's got to be so hard/disappointing. :hugs: we're here for you sweetie.

puppycat, so glad to hear lo is doing better :flower: my dd is finally all better today. whew. i was worried yesterday that we'd be in the ER today if she couldn't stop vomiting. thank God all better now. so stressful when the lo's are ill like that :hugs:

coral, enjoy your day out with your mum :hugs:

tink and MC...enjoy your lazy days!!! i'm trying to have one here myself...making the kids clean :haha:

poppy, how's you today sweetie? your scan pic was perfect!!! so happy for your good news luv! :happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee: :kiss:

hopes...nursery coming along very nicely there sweetie :hugs:

china, so glad to see you're feeling better hun! somebody asked me last week if i recently had a baby. :growlmad: great. that's always so "complementary" :wacko:

phoebe, how you feeling today hun? :hugs:

not much going on here...dh doing better now :haha: we dtd night before last, so hopefully will again today and get on our every other day pattern. he's got 2 wks left on the antibiotic, so we'll see where that leaves us. spring break now for us :wohoo: my sister's baby shower is tomorrow, so i've got to go get her a gift and then i think i'll take the kiddos to the beach this afternoon. bit cool here today, but it's sunny, so will be nice to be out in the sun :happydance: working tomorrow of course (blah) but i'm going to go extra early, do my sessions (probably cutting a few of them short :winkwink:) and then go to my sister's shower. it'll be a long day, but since no work next week, it's ok. anyway, :hugs: to everybody...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday drink on the cards tonight deserve it worked out all week pj so sorry hun for your loss thinking of you lv x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PJ......:cry: :hug: :hugs: :hug: I'm so sorry hun. Were all here for you, your being so brave trying to look at it all optimistically like that. Nothing I can say will make it any better, but were all here for you :hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: PJ...:friends: sorry :flower:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey ladies, finally gonna do a long post :D
Coral- Love the pram its really pretty!
Tink- Congrats on vday! :happydance: sorry Im late! Beautiful bump hun! 
Hopes- See what the vet says about kitty that doesnt sound good! And congrats on setting a date for baby shower how exciting! :D
China- Goodluck with your new course! I hope it helps you a lot stress-wise! 
Pheobe- Hope you feeling better now :hugs:
Mommyv- Hope you dont have GD hun especially this early wont be good, hopefully it will be okay if you eat as if you have already :hugs:
Poppy- omg! I am so happy for you! :D aww! Cute little dingdong! :cloud9: :happydance: Happy birthday to korben tomorrow :D
PK- Good luck to your daughter at cheer tryouts! And sorry DH is still being an ass, men can be so childish sometimes :wacko: Sorry to hear SIL is pg :hugs:
MC- Congrats on downs results! :D and have fun with garden :D Congrats on mango!
Puppycat- Hope laura is better soon!
PJ- :cry: oh no! I am so sorry hun! :hugs: :kiss: :hugs:
AFM- Nothing much to report ttc wise should be ov in next few days :shrug: Booked wedding yesterday :cloud9: :happydance: will be 25th November 2011 at 11am :D everyone thinks I gonna get pg now and will be 37weeks on my wedding day :haha:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi ladies from Tenerife 
Don´t think i´ll be able to catch up til im home but wanted to pop on and say Hello and i miss u guys!
Get home the early hours of Monday so speak to you all soon x


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

PJ :cry: :hug::hug:so sorry, don't know what else to say.

Jenny enjoy sunny tenerife!:hugs:

PK have fun at the baby shower tomorrow!

hi everyone else :hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: jenn from england to tenerife!! hope you having fun...:happydance:
:wave: coral xx


----------



## mothercabbage

lupine...i think a baby bump would be a great idea for your wedding day!! get busy:sex::haha: :hugs:xxx


----------



## coral11680

hey MC :hi:


----------



## babydream

Hi dear ding dongs, :wave:

Sorry i've just been lurking for a few days. I started my diet this week and i think i'm getting headaches not having my usual junk and caffeine. I miss proper food, this healthy stuff makes me bloated all the time. :wacko:

Poppy i'm so glad everything is fine with lo, i heard the news from MC yesterday but wasn't well enough to come on. 

PJ, i'm very very sorry for your loss hunni, don't know what to say really, but i can see you are positive and getting bravely onto the next cycle so stay strong lovely and keep the faith. :hugs:

Coral, lovely pram, Hopes gorgeous nursery and hope rush will go soon, Tink, you need to rest hunni remember what the mw said! :hugs:

Pheobe hunni, i'm so sorry you having a rough time, i understand you worries, i worry about the same, we will not be able to live on dh's wages when i get pregnant. But i believe that all will be okay and you need to do the same. :hugs:

MC congrats on mango and 19wk, where the hell did time go????? love ya chick :kiss:

CG i'm glad you made that decision and happier than ever, i'm trying to make some changes in our lives too, hope i'll be able to do them. :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is okay, i know i forgot people sorry my head is not the best lately. xxxx

Still don't know about dh's SA result, it's been two weeks now but hospital says they sent it and my surgery says they never received it. So i'm determined to find out one way or another on Monday. Been working a lot lately, so many night i can't even count, some days are better than others but mostly exhausted. Our fs appointment is on 11th April and i can't bloody wait. Anyway, catch up later again girlies, take care for now xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

pj :hugs: you are taking this so well, i wish i could be as calm and contained as you. I hope that your baby is on its way :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: morning all...hope your all well...quiet night on here last night:shrug: well im having a lazy day....was supposed to rest up yesterday but never did, been getting braxton hicks too...not sore just uncomfy and make me need to pee!:dohh: :coffee: time xxxxxxxxxxxx

mc congrats on the mango baby.. moving alonggggg:happydance::happydance:

is it weird i havent had any braxton hicks yet? i mean, i would know if it was happening right? bc im pretty sure it hasnt occurred lol. :dohh:


also, forgot to tell you guys, took cat to vet tuesday to get stitches out and told them about her problems and they checked her and said everything is healed and she really shouldnt be in any pain. They said maybe "the hierarchy of the house got disrupted" when they all got fixed, and they wanted to write me a prescription for something close to valium.. they want me to drug her so she can get along with everyone. Not exactly a long term solution. I said no.


----------



## sleeping bubs

well af due today nothing yet took a test half hr go wee was a bit dilute but bfn but a swear i saw a faint line even broke it out of the case going to c wot happens tomorrow. Cooking my lo tea at mo but he asleep tired out running around the garden with his friend


----------



## coral11680

Hopes no its not weird to not have braxton hicks, especially this early on. I never got any with my pregnancies. I think maybe 2 days before I had Chloe I had a couple but not earlier. They are a bit like contractions but not pianful. Your belly goes rock hard like a contraction does. I haven't had any yet and don't expect to.

Sleeping bubs hope AF stay away and you get your :bfp: hun :dust:


----------



## Hopes314

well i'm glad you guys are having fun trying to diagnose my rash:haha:

puppycat my rash does sort of resemble what you were mentioning. I googled pictures :haha: and mine looks similar. I do actually have other tiny patches of redness on my skin, but these are on the sides of my belly... dr asked on phone yesterday if i had any other patches and when i said yes and described them, thats when she "guessed" i might have eczema (of course she didnt see the pics you guys did:haha:)

Anyway, i've had these tiny spots of red/dryness on the sides of my belly for weeks now, heres a pic if you think it is relevant lol. Keep in mind they are NOT new, nothing is spreading or getting worse, so dont freak out! lol And they are not as itchy as the bigger spot on the inside of my leg. They're small and dry so I sorta just paid no attention to them.

Also, the darker spots in the pictures are moles, not rashes lol. The one pic has three red dry spots and the other pic has two, the rest of the things are moles lol.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1895.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 5









DSCF1896.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## China girl

Have I did a proper greeting today??

:wave::hi: ladies


----------



## Hopes314

:hi: china :)


----------



## Hopes314

sleepingbubs- fx your bfp is on its way!! got any pics for us to squint at :)


----------



## MommyV

sleeping bubs hope that was a line on your test do you have any pics for us to look at?

Hi hopes I don't know too much about your rash. I have had eczema on my hands for about 8years but it got worse when I was pg with ds but not dd it didn't look like that but I know that sometimes the rashes can look different I was thinking ringworm too when I saw the first pic but idk

Hi China how are you doing today?

Caz have you tested yet?

Babydream hope you get dh sa results soon also I know how hard it is to try to eat healthy hopefully after a week or two of eating healthy you'll feel better

Hello to everybody else I hope that you're all well today

Another cold day here but at least it's sunny. Nothing going on with me I'm just hanging out with ds now then I need to get some work done. I can't wait for the spring weather so I can go outside.


----------



## China girl

Ladies,
I have a soy question, can anybody answere it for me:

I am taking soy on cycle days 3-7 120mg. I forgot to take it on cycle day 4 so I took 160mg on cycle days 5-7. I am just trying to figure out if this will have any effect on my Ovulation...


----------



## China girl

MommyV said:


> sleeping bubs hope that was a line on your test do you have any pics for us to look at?
> 
> Hi hopes I don't know too much about your rash. I have had eczema on my hands for about 8years but it got worse when I was pg with ds but not dd it didn't look like that but I know that sometimes the rashes can look different I was thinking ringworm too when I saw the first pic but idk
> 
> Hi China how are you doing today?
> 
> Caz have you tested yet?
> 
> Babydream hope you get dh sa results soon also I know how hard it is to try to eat healthy hopefully after a week or two of eating healthy you'll feel better
> 
> Hello to everybody else I hope that you're all well today
> 
> Another cold day here but at least it's sunny. Nothing going on with me I'm just hanging out with ds now then I need to get some work done. I can't wait for the spring weather so I can go outside.

I'm doing good mommyv. I'm cold and sleepy:wacko: ready to go home and curl up in bed:)


----------



## MommyV

that sounds good China it is cold here again too I can't take too much more of this cold but I am actually cuddling with ds in a chair


----------



## China girl

MommyV said:


> that sounds good China it is cold here again too I can't take too much more of this cold but I am actually cuddling with ds in a chair

Lucky you!!!
I will have my cuddle time in about 2 hours :)

We were in the high 70's last weekend till Tuesday. Then Wednesday it started getting cold & went down hill from there, plus its raining to..ugh, I really dislike March:wacko:


----------



## poppy666

PJ im so sorry sweatheart nothing i say is going to take the pain away, life is so damn cruel at times and no women should need to go through this :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Sleeping bubs if you get another faint line post a piccy so we can tweak it lol :haha: fx'd for you lovely :dust::dust:

Jenny so wish i was somewhere nice and hot atm you jammy bugger, stay safe and see you Monday :kiss:

Bollox forgot Hmmmm :wacko:

CG dont worry about the missing of Soy, ive seen women miss a day and up the dosage or add an extra day on the original days, so you be ok sweetie :thumbup:

BD fx'd you get those SA results Monday, but bloody hell what they doing with them? 2 weeks :wacko: roll on 11th April we be here waiting :happydance:

Hopes your spots.......... think you need a new body pmsl :haha: I dont know what they are, from here they look like flea bites :shrug:

PK wish i lived over there knowing you can visit the beach daily, nearest place to me here is Blackpool and its horrid.. enjoy yours sisters baby shower :kiss:

MommyV how you feeling?

MC, Tink and Coral what you been up to today?

asfm nothing been out all day sorting korben's birthday stuff and just made a late tea so chilling. Have noticed stretching pain last few days just over my pubic bone which got me paranoid cos its not like af cramps now, cant remember with Korben and tbh i wasnt as observant to every cramp or twinge with him x


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Sleeping bubs if you get another faint line post a piccy so we can tweak it lol :haha: fx'd for you lovely :dust::dust:
> 
> Jenny so wish i was somewhere nice and hot atm you jammy bugger, stay safe and see you Monday :kiss:
> 
> Bollox forgot Hmmmm :wacko:
> 
> CG dont worry about the missing of Soy, ive seen women miss a day and up the dosage or add an extra day on the original days, so you be ok sweetie :thumbup:
> 
> BD fx'd you get those SA results Monday, but bloody hell what they doing with them? 2 weeks :wacko: roll on 11th April we be here waiting :happydance:
> 
> Hopes your spots.......... think you need a new body pmsl :haha: I dont know what they are, from here they look like flea bites :shrug:
> 
> PK wish i lived over there knowing you can visit the beach daily, nearest place to me here is Blackpool and its horrid.. enjoy yours sisters baby shower :kiss:
> 
> MommyV how you feeling?
> 
> MC, Tink and Coral what you been up to today?
> 
> asfm nothing been out all day sorting korben's birthday stuff and just made a late tea so chilling. Have noticed stretching pain last few days just over my pubic bone which got me paranoid cos its not like af cramps now, cant remember with Korben and tbh i wasnt as observant to every cramp or twinge with him x

Thank you Poppy!!!


----------



## poppy666

Fx'd Soy works its just trial and error to get the right days and dosage x


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Fx'd Soy works its just trial and error to get the right days and dosage x

I think the dosage is good. Its just I was worried that I don't have the same
symtoms I had last time, due to I skipped a day. It could be just my imagination:wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm 1st time i took it i got loads of ewcm, spotting and cramps from ovulation till i got my BFP.

2nd time i took it i got only 2 days ewcm, no cramps and no spotting and got my BFP :wacko:


----------



## sleeping bubs

well i threw the test away lol 

But if nothing happens tonight will test tomorrow!!


----------



## poppy666

Dont forget missy lol x


----------



## sleeping bubs

but I haven't got any tests so will have to go out and buy some.

But nervous now as I have got slight cramps!!!


----------



## poppy666

My cramps only just stopped now its more a stretching kind of pain, but like you i got a lot of af cramps and didnt think once id get my bfp :shrug: so fx'd its your turn sweetie x


----------



## loveybear1

Hello Ladies, it is nice to hear from you all. Thanks for all the well wishes and baby dust! Anyways, my second IUI did not work so I and DH decided to take a month off. We didn't want to have a Christmas baby. Not like it wouldn't be a total miracle and I would be so overjoyed but we don't want our baby to have boring b-days because it would be a Christmas baby. My boss's is Christmas and she said it was a bummer because everyone always forgot her b-day. It is wonderful to take a month off! I am so happy to be relaxing. We went out to dinner last Friday night and really enjoyed ourselves. The stress level is much lower without all the ttc pressure. We will start up again in April. I have about two more weeks to relax and not think about it. I am hoping my third IUI does the trick. Someone at my work said, "Third time's a charm" and I KNEW they would say that to me. This was right after my second one so I had a sneeking feeling it wasn't going to work. Bummer. But I am optimistic now and starting to get excited again. I will keep in touch. It is time for a hot bowl of soup and an movie. It is cold and rainy here. Chat later ladies.


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance::happydance::cake::cake::dance::dance:
:cake::cake::happydance: * HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY KORBEN!!!*:happydance::happydance::cake::cake::dance::dance:
:cake::cake::happydance:

@sleeping..... we want :test: pics!!! :haha: :dust: and good luck! xx

@china...good luck with thae soy hope it works!!:thumbup:

@hopes...how are you today...posting a bump pic?? i like to compare with you as were roughly the same weeks!:hugs: hope that rash isnt bothering you too much xx

@babyd..inboxed ya, love ya too :kiss:

@tink,coral,puppycat,all other ding dongs :wave: and :hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::cake::cake::cake:HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY KORBEN :):thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

Morning girls,

Hi MC :hi:
Poppy have a lovely day celebrating Korbens 1st Birthday:happydance:

China good luck with the soy, I have a good feeling that now you aren't so stressed with schoolwork you may relax and get your BFP soon!:happydance:

Lovelybear enjoy your month off and lots of baby :dust: for third time round sweetie :hug:

PJ hope you are ok hunnie :hug:

hi all other ding dongs! :hi:

not much planned for the day, so probably a boring day for me!


----------



## coral11680

sleeping bubs have you tested again?


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: coral...same here..boring day, maybe a walk up town if it doesnt rain,looks like it could!:rain:
nothing much to report here really just sick of people saying how big i am for 19 weeks, i wouldnt mind if they were parents themselves and had actually some experience of pregnancy but now a friends neighbour...who is male and looks more preg than a fucking elephant thats overdue,even said "she's big for 19 weeks!" what does he know his wife to be hasnt ever been pregnant!!:growlmad:....well that turned into a rant didnt it :haha:
something i thought of last night whilst in the bath....do any of you try to keep your "lady garden" tidy for the birth?? any ding dongs that have had kids...what did you do? did you let it grow of keep it trim....any TTCers...what would you do?? i just struggle now to keep it all trim...i let it grow wild with chloe and connor but i watch some birthing vids and noticed the ladies look "tidy":haha:.....to shave or not to shave??????????:dohh:


----------



## coral11680

hey cabbage :hi:

I know what you mean about people with their comments. I've been getting them constantly lately. "you look big for 22 weeks blah blah blah" It does get annoying after a while. 
As for lady garden :haha: I do try to shave about once a week down there and did my last pregnancies although I probably made a right mess of it as I couldn't see what I was doing! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## babydream

:happydance::cake::dance::awww::yipee::headspin::fool::wohoo::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY TO KORBEN!!!​

Have a lovely day Poppy!! xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Happy 1st Birhtday Korben!!!! :cake: ​

Hope you have a lovely day with him Pops x

Morning everybody! I have to admit, I can't stand a hairy lady garden, but also can't see what on earth I'm doing. So get this, its all off :rofl: that way I just have give it a good blind mow every so often :rofl: 

Lovelybear, great to see you again honey, enjoy the break, sounds like just what you need :thumbup: x

PJ thinking and praying for you still honey :hugs: x

Morning Coral :flower: x


----------



## coral11680

morning babyd and Tink :flower:

yeah my lady garden is basically all off too just a little patch over the top the rest is bald :rofl: although like you blindly do it in the shower prob miss some :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

I'm starting to think we know too much about one another us ding dongers :haha:


----------



## phoebe

happy 1st birthday korben!!! Have a wonderful time sweetheart xxxx loadsa love xxxx
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## phoebe

Greetings and salutations DD's xxxxxx
:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:
I hope u are all well on this lovely saturday. Thankyou all for all ur well wishes and supportive msgs. Apologies for my absence and lack of posts, i did kinda go into myself and stuck my head up my backside lol. But i have accepted that whats happened has happened and its time to move on, its not like i dont have better things to think about:thumbup: Well its official, Beirut has been started properly, wall paper and skirting boards coming off as we speak!! Just grabbing a quick brew and thought i'd say hello to u all. Have missed u all, but didnt want to bring thread down. Like i said earlier, i hope u are all well and good luck and positive vibes to u all. Love u xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> I'm starting to think we know too much about one another us ding dongers :haha:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hmmm could be onto summat there methinks xxx:haha::haha:


----------



## phoebe

Happy mango Cabs xxx:happydance::happydance:

Happy 23 wks Corally xxx:happydance::happydance:


Happy sweet potato Hopes xxx:happydance::happydance:

Better late than never eh???:dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: dindongs...ok so the trick is.."to blind mow" :haha: ill give it a go...dread to think what OH would say if he came into the bathroom and saw me with a mirror and razor in hand!!:rofl: i know MW see all kinds of things in their job but i guess an attemp at shaving is good:thumbup:
@phoebe...glad you got your head from up yer bum....:hugs: thats my dum dum!!:yipee: take it easy with the beruit situation though, what room are you doing up??
..asfm...im feeling kicks and movement much higher up in the last few days, rather than low and more or less at pubic bone it more in the middle of pubic bone and belly button:awww: feels amazing...always moves more after eating too:shrug: loves a good feed my :baby: :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo dum dum!! happy eggplant!:yipee::yipee:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey well I did a test about half hour ago I think it may be BFP I dont want to hope too much will have to test again first thing tomorrow morning lol Before I sort out Mckenzie lol
 



Attached Files:







26032011425.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 16









26032011428.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mothercabbage

thats a :bfp::thumbup::flower::baby::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

can i party properly?? permission for :bfp: party please?????


----------



## sleeping bubs

I really worried thats its a evap lol Or will mc as I did before Mckenzie just got to relax and going to do another test tomorrow or buy a more expensive one lol


----------



## mothercabbage

ok ill save the bfp party until tomorrow then, but id say that was a bfp:thumbup:...:happydance: how do you feel any symptoms?? xx


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

Thank you for all the birthday wishes :happydance::kiss::hugs::kiss:

sleeping bubs thats soooooooooooo :bfp::bfp::cake::dance::muaha::yipee::yipee::headspin::shipw::juggle::drunk::wohoo::wohoo::wine::wine::loopy::loopy::rain::rain: Sorry had to party cos im up Durham tomorrow :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

it is isnt it poppy, its more positive than mine was when i started partying!:haha:
is korben having a good day? has he been spoilt:dohh: silly question :haha: xxxx


----------



## poppy666

I had a lie in so he only just opened his toys :haha::haha: yeah he running around the lounge making a mess lol got to go around the family etc o will need to catch up here later.

Its deffo a BFP nooooooooooooooooo way evaps 'your up the duff' :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: have a good day!! :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks will be back on at teatime so calm all your nattering or i'll have loads to catch up on pmsl, but Coral noticed your 23wks lovely congratz :happydance::happydance::hugs: and Phoebe on Eggplant :happydance::happydance::yipee:


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks gals I will test again first thing in morning again!!! Going to talk to oh tonight when pick him up might buy a more expensive one lol


----------



## phoebe

OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Woohoo Sleeping Bubs, a silent congrats til tom:happydance::thumbup::flower: xxxx


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: dindongs...ok so the trick is.."to blind mow" :haha: ill give it a go...dread to think what OH would say if he came into the bathroom and saw me with a mirror and razor in hand!!:rofl: i know MW see all kinds of things in their job but i guess an attemp at shaving is good:thumbup:
> @phoebe...glad you got your head from up yer bum....:hugs: thats my dum dum!!:yipee: take it easy with the beruit situation though, what room are you doing up??
> ..asfm...im feeling kicks and movement much higher up in the last few days, rather than low and more or less at pubic bone it more in the middle of pubic bone and belly button:awww: feels amazing...always moves more after eating too:shrug: loves a good feed my :baby: :haha:

We're doing up the bedroom, bambino proofing ready for when :baby: arrives, then it'll be hallway, bathroom, kitchen etc etc xxxx woohoo. Will pop back on later my dears. Have a fab day Popples xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well think af maybe on her way temps down 36.7 today so waiting x x x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Congrats Sleepingbubs I definately see a pink line I can't wait to see tomorrow's test

Happy 1st Birthday to Korben hope that you have a wonderful day with your little one year old Poppy

Have fun fixing up your place Pheobe it's a pain but when it's done you will feel so relieved also I'm glad to hear that you're feeling better I also wanted to ask you if you don't mind did you have diabetes before pregnancy and if so can you tell me how things have gone for you so far with insulin eating exercise etc? 

Caz- I'm very sorry that you think af is coming hopefully that won't happen I'm going to try to peak at your chart again

Hello to Coral Tink MC and all the other lady ding dongs!


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks mummy V and phoebe 

just waiting for pg symptoms now lol got slightly sore bb thats about it really lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

REALLY REALLY WANT A BFP PARTY SLEEPING BUBS!!!! THAT IS SO A :bfp: :thumbup: !!!! I'll quietly celebrate here for now, x


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks tink  Will do another test tomorrow for sure lol the more I look at the photo the more i see it is positive lol


----------



## poppy666

Ive no symptoms apart from sore bbs if i prod... actually think OH has them he's already feeling sick all time and when we was out today a smell in the air made him gag n nauseated lol plus he keeps getting heartburn :wacko:


----------



## sleeping bubs

ahh bless him poppy lol men ehh!!

Well have been a bit ditzy the last few days lol

Can't wait to tell oh in a bit and test again tomorrow. If everything goes well I will be 7months pg on my wedding day lol

i have calculated that EDD is 3rd Dec but will be requesting a c-section so prob November in the end


----------



## poppy666

Go Asda after tea n buy a cheap test they only £3 for pack of two :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

lol I have one more cheap test left brought a two pack from boots today lol 

Might by a clear blue one though I think I used about 6tests when i get pg with Mckenzie lol 

Right better go pick oh up speak to ya tomorrow


----------



## coral11680

sleeping bubs def looks like :bfp: to me :yipee:


----------



## caz & bob

well girls the witch got me me and the oh had sex most off stared her off on a good note i start my 100mg clomid tomorrow woopp yayyyyy x x x


----------



## poppy666

Caz sorry :witch: got you :growlmad: good luck on the Clomid though hopefully this will work and you'll join us end of next month lovely :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

sorry AF came caz, good luck for this cycle on the clomid :hug:


----------



## sleeping bubs

sorry Caz that AF got u gd luck for next cycle


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry to hear the witch got you....got a great feeling about the clomid honey. Tons of dust for your new cycle :dust: x


----------



## coral11680

Hi sleeping bubs and Tink :hi:

Tink have you noticed your belly dancing yet? I was just laying down and saw it jiggling around, seems so soon to be seeing my belly move! 4 more months of this! Also my ribs are aching today and every morning my back is killing me when I wake up! Must be getting old for this :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

thanks girls you all cheer me up can i ask you girl when is the best time to have sex every other or every 3rd day not a clue dont no if were doing write are what x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol yes Coral, and when I went to see the midwife she was 'booting' the probe. Literally! the probe was hopping up and down, was quite funny :haha: She's really active, doesn't sleep much at all, its like 'riverdance' in there. I have rib pain too! crazy isn't it? I guess we had our others a lot younger, blimy I didn't realise how easy I had it back then! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Caz, we did every other day, then every day over the fertile time period on our BFP cycle. You don't really have to do it that much, and tons of peeps only do the dance once around their fertile time. But hey, I was on a mission that cycle :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

I just did it on the day of positive OPK and ovulation day, but last bfp 2 days before ov and day of x


----------



## coral11680

ok Tink glad I'm not the only one with a riverdancer in there :rofl:

Morning everyone! Clocks went forward last night so lost an hour lol. Not much planned for today, cooking a roast later and Mum and Dad might be over but nothing much else. What does everyone have planned for today?


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: lost an hour...quicker to my scan :rofl:
morning ding dongs...stalking for sleepings next bfp!!!
sorry witch got ya caz:hugs:
coral and tink....i also can see my belly move going to record it!!! i think im growing a strong baby in there, felt it move from 14th feb (about 13 weeks!!)and can see it moving for last couple of weeks!!:yipee:
weather shit today so not going out, just going to potter all day....oh yea A WEEK TOMORROW UNTIL MY SCAN FOR ALL THOSE WHO HAVE FORGOTTON!!HA! LIKE ID LET YA!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:
what am i going to annoy you with after next monday...hmmmm:winkwink::haha:


----------



## phoebe

MommyV said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Congrats Sleepingbubs I definately see a pink line I can't wait to see tomorrow's test
> 
> Happy 1st Birthday to Korben hope that you have a wonderful day with your little one year old Poppy
> 
> Have fun fixing up your place Pheobe it's a pain but when it's done you will feel so relieved also I'm glad to hear that you're feeling better I also wanted to ask you if you don't mind did you have diabetes before pregnancy and if so can you tell me how things have gone for you so far with insulin eating exercise etc?
> 
> Caz- I'm very sorry that you think af is coming hopefully that won't happen I'm going to try to peak at your chart again
> 
> Hello to Coral Tink MC and all the other lady ding dongs!

Hi Mommy xx:hi::hi:
Yes i was diabetic before i was pregnant.I am type2 on insulin, was on metformin when i got my 1st bfp, but got changed and i stayed on it ever since as my blood sugars are far better controlled. With this pregnancy, the 1st tri went a bit crazy and i was injecting up to 40-50 units each time, which was worrying as i was usually 8 units morning and 10 evenings. But consultant assured me this was fine as some women can end up on a 1000units per day! It has been fairly settled now, and i have been slowly reducing as i became very sensitive to it. And am now on 5 mornings and 6 eves. Have had some drop outs and a couple of hypos during that time, but generally all is well. As far as diet goes, i've been finding i have to eat more to keep things on an even keel. I've never really had the best of appetites, so its been hard in that respect. Was always a drinker as opposed to eating. Even as kids my parents would call my brother and i Bittle and Gallon!!! :haha: Though my figure and weight would say otherwise lol. And my weight, i lost 19lbs in 1st tri. And have had a 4lb gain, so the extra eating must mean i am burning more energy. Exercise wise, i try and have a good walk daily, but with the backache and girdle pains its becoming harder to do as bump is getting bigger. Hope this is some use and makes sense hun and try not to worry or dwell on GD too much, as at least u will get more care with ur pregnancy. Hugs xx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

caz & bob said:


> well girls the witch got me me and the oh had sex most off stared her off on a good note i start my 100mg clomid tomorrow woopp yayyyyy x x x

Sorry the witch got u lovely, but that is fab news about the clomid. Good luck and loadsa sticky dust for u this cycle xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## phoebe

Morning DD's xxxx:hi::hi::hi:
Hope u all are having a lovely sunday. Still busy in beirut lol, stripping wallpaper. Where's Sleeping Bubs?? Been waiting to see if we can have our party yet. Big hugs to all xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: phoebe,have fun in beruit! im having a lazy sunday to match the lazy saturday i had!! :rofl: so sleepy though:sleep: **yawns** how are you today? xx


----------



## phoebe

Hey Cabs :hi::hi: i am good thanks, Alls going well in Beirut. But wanting a lazy bed sore day now lol. :baby: has kept me awake last 2 nights, been so active bless. Its weird to watch though. Glad ur having a chillax sweets. Not long til scan :happydance::happydance::happydance:xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls start my 100mg clomid today woopp hope i join you guys soon well dinner on i am starving chill today x x x


----------



## MommyV

Hello Ladies,

Pheobe- thank you so much for that information it all really helps I didn't even know I was diabetic but I'm sure I was before pregnancy to see number like this so early on I'm going to try very hard to walk everyday and make sure I'm monitoring my sugars I was trying to cut out carbs but I found I felt so weak and hungry after not too long so I don't think that was a good idea I guess I should find out more a week from Wednesday at my first appt good luck with getting Beirut straightened out

Caz- so sorry about af but yay for clomid hopefully it'll work well for you right away

Sleeping bubs- where is that test? 

MC- yay only 1week until scan I can't wait I'm going to go with girl that's my final guess before scan

Tink and Coral that is so cute that your bellies are dancing around already it seems like I was about 22-24weeks when my belly started bouncing around with both pregnancies

Poppy- how are you feeling? Did you enjoy Korben's birthday yesterday? Any ms yet? I am only getting a small wave here or there not too bad so I'm just hoping all is okay I'll be pretty nervous if it doesn't start in this next week.

asfm- took a long walk with the dog yesterday and got to relax because dh took the kids to fil's so I had a nice relaxing day also today we'll be going to a little get together at my sisters to celebrate her sons 4th birthday he was sick around his actual birthday so just a little get together today hope you ladies all have a wonderful day


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx mommyv, thats me you and coral that think:pink: everyone else thinks :blue: we shall see next monday(hopefully)
ive just been reading some birth stories,all very different and amazing...some make you laugh some make you cry and others give you a warm feeling..love them all!! found some tips for getting labour started,when the time comes...pulsatilla was one thing to try and clary sage...will deffo do some research in the coming months...
im so tired today, connor kept waking and kicking me(yes he still sleeps in our bed) well not for long!! his room is ready for him tonight and i will cope with leaving him to cry a bit tonight! ive had enough of getting kicked in the back!:growlmad: not going to be much room when my bump gets bigger its already big now so in a few weeks ill have to sleep on the floor!!I THINK NOT!! connor will be in connors bed tonight! fact!!!!!!:thumbup:
quiet yet again on here...hope all is well! :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Pheobe- thank you so much for that information it all really helps I didn't even know I was diabetic but I'm sure I was before pregnancy to see number like this so early on I'm going to try very hard to walk everyday and make sure I'm monitoring my sugars I was trying to cut out carbs but I found I felt so weak and hungry after not too long so I don't think that was a good idea I guess I should find out more a week from Wednesday at my first appt good luck with getting Beirut straightened out



No dont cut out carbs hun, u need a good healthy mix of everything in ur diet. I tried to do that and was ever so weak, perhaps watch the refined carbs. But then i found its been those that have kept me going at times. Good luck at ur appt weds, hopefully u will find out a lot more then xx:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Hey everyone gosh been quiet on here :wacko:

Where's the BFP girly :happydance:

MC not long now sweetie :hugs:

MommyV yeah korben had a good day, as for symptoms all ive got is odd wave of nausea in morning then at night and sore bbs if i prod them lol


----------



## mothercabbage

ohhhhh the MS :sick: is coming poppy, i dont envy you!! glad im (hopefully) over pregnancy sickness! 
'tis very quiet on here today...where is everyone?? xxx


----------



## poppy666

I think i'll get away with it lol cos ive only had waves of it since i got my bfp x


----------



## mothercabbage

i just saw sleeping "viewing" the thread now she gone..:shrug: hope all ok....poppy mine started like that, one day i got waves of :sick: then the next nothing.....hope it does miss you though...that would be ace!!!!!:happydance: whens your MW app? any more scans booked??


----------



## poppy666

Fx'd it dont or wont know how to cope 'even tho i dont it before lol' :dohh: My OH seems to have more symptoms than me he had nausea all weekend and smells knock him sick also backache pmsl.

Ive got midwife Tuesday afternoon, no scan till 12wks then i'll have random one's after 20wks to watch growth being on the thinners .

How you feeling?


----------



## mothercabbage

nice avatar!!:happydance:
i read that your OH feeling more preg than you!:rofl: hope he gets the labour pains too!:winkwink::haha: im ok just a bit tired,connor been a bugger last night but he in own bed tonight,the little shit!:haha:
im all outta sync today with this clock moving buisness, eating dinner at 7pm wtf is that about :rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

LOL He better get the labour pains pmsl. I know when i got up at 6am it would of been really 5am i was knackered cos korben was unsettled till around 2am, bit same today with runny nappies think he got stomach bug pfft...

Ahhh feel for you this is where it gets harder and harder in pregnancy, i hope i dont get shortness of breath like i did with korben from 30wks it was horrid at night... plenty of sleep for you sweetie x


----------



## puppycat

Hopes314 said:


> well i'm glad you guys are having fun trying to diagnose my rash:haha:
> 
> puppycat my rash does sort of resemble what you were mentioning. I googled pictures :haha: and mine looks similar. I do actually have other tiny patches of redness on my skin, but these are on the sides of my belly... dr asked on phone yesterday if i had any other patches and when i said yes and described them, thats when she "guessed" i might have eczema (of course she didnt see the pics you guys did:haha:)
> 
> Anyway, i've had these tiny spots of red/dryness on the sides of my belly for weeks now, heres a pic if you think it is relevant lol. Keep in mind they are NOT new, nothing is spreading or getting worse, so dont freak out! lol And they are not as itchy as the bigger spot on the inside of my leg. They're small and dry so I sorta just paid no attention to them.
> 
> Also, the darker spots in the pictures are moles, not rashes lol. The one pic has three red dry spots and the other pic has two, the rest of the things are moles lol.

Hmmm those pics actually don't look anything like my first 'diagnosis' so I take it back - they are more like spots aren't they? Are they raised? Odd.



mothercabbage said:


> :wave: coral...same here..boring day, maybe a walk up town if it doesnt rain,looks like it could!:rain:
> nothing much to report here really just sick of people saying how big i am for 19 weeks, i wouldnt mind if they were parents themselves and had actually some experience of pregnancy but now a friends neighbour...who is male and looks more preg than a fucking elephant thats overdue,even said "she's big for 19 weeks!" what does he know his wife to be hasnt ever been pregnant!!:growlmad:....well that turned into a rant didnt it :haha:
> something i thought of last night whilst in the bath....do any of you try to keep your "lady garden" tidy for the birth?? any ding dongs that have had kids...what did you do? did you let it grow of keep it trim....any TTCers...what would you do?? i just struggle now to keep it all trim...i let it grow wild with chloe and connor but i watch some birthing vids and noticed the ladies look "tidy":haha:.....to shave or not to shave??????????:dohh:

I just had mine trimmed, I used to shave but it got a bit awkward later on with SPD and huge bump so I just trimmed as best I could. I asked the midwife about this and she said they only really notice if women are completely shaven - it's apparently not normal for them to see a shaven beaver :haha:



sleeping bubs said:


> hey well I did a test about half hour ago I think it may be BFP I dont want to hope too much will have to test again first thing tomorrow morning lol Before I sort out Mckenzie lol

That's definitely a BFP but no update today - I still say BFP :thumbup:

AFM I have AF cramps so the witch is on her way - not that I expected anything less given that I haven't :sex: ALLLLLLLLLLLL month. I was avoiding completely until I see my Dr and confirm what tabs are safe etc. I don't think I'd want to stay on these tabs anyway because they've completely killed my sex drive so I haven't wanted it AT ALL! Not really helpful if you're TTC - also they've killed my 'broody' vibe :shrug:

Sorry I've been quiet the last few days, had a shocking couple of days with Laura. She's not better :nope: in fact worse if anything and today I sort of had a wobble and completely broke down at my mums I was so worried :cry:

My mum suggested Dioralyte so she's had that, then she had some chicken and mash for lunch which she kept down :happydance: and then we gave her the usual formula milk for bed but mum said to cut it to half powder and twice the water so it was more dilute. I hope this sorts it because I can't cope with her being unwell :cry:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey sorry gals been in Ipswich but popped on internet with phone but couldn't write anything.

Did a test this morning at 6am and a faint BFP again so looking good  and no sign of AF going to buy a more expensive test tomorrow and will post it on here lol Will go to chemist first thing ;-)


----------



## poppy666

Looking forward to test tomorrow sweetie :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

my RASH AHH!!

ok so i have spots all over my belly and back and now theyre spreading to my legs and arms. The spots are pretty small, but I do still have that one large one on the inside of my thigh too. definitely not eczema or ringworm!! maybe i have one of those crazy pregnancy rashes, there are so many names for those things. Anyway, i can't hold off any longer, I'm calling dr tomorrow for an appointment. Even if they just say "oh its fine" i will feel better. It looks quite alarming and feels awful. Benadryl is doing nothing for it. We have been putting wash cloths in the freezer and then laying them on my skin to soothe the itch! ahh

sleepingbubs is that a bfp i see:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, go smother yourself in calamine lotion honey. Poor thing, get seen tomorrow ok? Right, gotta read back... x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

I hope you all had a wonderful Sunday:flower:

First I would like to wish KORBEN a HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY!!! :cake::icecream::cake::icecream:

MC...what is like 168+hours till your scan...YAY!!!!!


Hopes, I would make a call about that rash in the morning:flower:

Sleeping bubs....FX'd and :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Tink,Coral,Poppy,Phoebe,mommyv :hi:

asfm, I had a bad night last night. I didn't eat really at all yesterday. Got light headed at the movies and got so sick I could not eat my dinner. So, I was not able to get any sleep due to my head was killing me. So no temp for me today. I hope this does not effect FF. Oh well. Gotta go work on this power point for tomorrow. Have a good night ladies and I will chatt with you tomorrow.:flower:


----------



## Hopes314

china-sorry you're feeling yucky, i dont think FF will care if you skip a day though :)

tink-is calamine lotion ok?? im so afraid to use anything lol. keeping cool seems to help, otherwise i cant seem to relate it to anything at all. the spots are like dry red itchy patches. veryyyy itchyyy. theyre like that big one i posted a pic of.. only smaller.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well its has been quiet here!!!! 

Hopes, i heard dandelion root tea/capsules can work wonders for the PUPPP rashes if that's what it is....:hugs: x

Puppycat, Poor little Laura! yes dioralyte all the way if she's still no better. I personally would leave out the milk all together if she will take the dioralyte, you can put a little squash in if she doesn't like it much. x

Poppy, glad you had a fab day with Korben. :haha: at DH having preggo symptoms x

Sleeping bubs, keep testing, I'm hanging on here for the BFP party!!!!!!!! 

MC, hey honey!!!!!!!

Hello to all the other Ding Dongs, catch up with you tomorrow x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes Hopes, i had scabies (yes scabies....from hospital sheets) when pregnant with my first. Calamine lotion is fine, I used to practically bath in the stuff!!!!!!! :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Wishing you better soon China!!!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## puppycat

I did toy with the idea of cutting out her milk, will see how she is tomorrow - I just can't believe it has held on so long :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes its dragged out hasn't it! I always found it hard to cut out their milk, it seems so essential doesn't it? but its so hard to digest and really doesn't hurt in the short term. Keeping her hydrated is your main aim right now. FX your worry's will be gone tomorrow anyhow x


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies!

I am back from my trip- hope all is well with everyone! How are we all? Any new BFPs or news???

The trip went well- had some swelling the first day pretty bad that made me nervous- but drank lots of water and tried to eat healthier and it seemed to go down.

I am NOT excited to go back to work tomorrow - its going to be a nightmare. Uggh.

Most of you have gone to bed, but just wanted to pop in to say hi :)


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Hopes- your rash is kind of starting to sound like eczema which I have on my hands very very itchy try taking an oatmeal bath it really helps they have oatmeal baths you can buy or you can just put some oats in the blender and stick it in the tub a little messy but helps the itch the only other thing to ever help me is prescription cortisone which you cannot use when pg

Puppcat- sorry that Laura still isn't feeling well 

Sleeping bubs- I can't wait to see tomorrows test hopefully a nice dark line

Tink- how are you doing?

China- sorry you weren't feeling well yesterday and missing one day on ff shouldn't be a problem you just need to see a pattern of lower then higher temps

Hi Lew- I hope that you enjoyed your trip sounds like fun. Hopefully after a few days you'll be able to get back into the work routine.

asfm- nothing too much going on here starting to feel a little bit sicker now but hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow so far it seems to be only starting in the afternoon until the evening blood sugars have been okay


----------



## Regalpeas

:hug: to all you ladies. Hope all is well.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all, gooood morning, well the sun is out today so im getting cleaned up and going to be in the garden again today:happydance: feeling a little low on energy the last few days,hope it comes back a bit again, dont think i can cope with a 2 year old and an 11 year old with no energy!:sleep:
@sleeping im stalking for that :bfp: ready to party:thumbup::happydance:
@china...hope you get better soon:hugs: scan is 168 hours now!!:yipee:
@tink,coral,puppycat,hopes,lew,regalpeas,babyd,damita,poppy,mommyv :wave: and :hugs:
oh hopes.....that rash sound a pain in the ass hope the gp can give you something to clear it up:thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Didn't sleep so well last night, so I'm zzzzzzzzz :haha:

Lew, glad you had a great time, lovely to have you back! x

Mommyv, my MS didn't come on till later in the day also. I remember sitting here in the mornings and it used to kick in everyday at the same time :haha: you have my sympathy :hugs: also sympathy for the blood sugars, its taking time for me to control mine. I think over time you get to know what things you can't touch. For me its pasta, sends me through the roof! x

Morning Cabbage n Peas :haha: sorry couldn't resist! x

Sorry your feeling zzzzzz too MC, hope your energy does come back, I'm sure its just the weekend aftermath x


----------



## coral11680

Morning all :hi:

Sleeping, waiting for your :bfp: :happydance:
China, hope you feel better soon sweetie:hugs:
Hopes, hope the rash clears up for you soon, let us know what to docs say:hugs:
Puppycat hope Laura is feeling better soon:hugs:
Lew hope you had a lovely vacation nice to have you back!:hugs:
MC have fun in the garden :flower:
poppy how are you feeling hun? Or should I ask how is OH feeling:haha:
Tink how are you feeling are you sleeping ok? I'm finding getting comfortable harder everyday now when it's time to sleep. 
Hi all other dingdongs :hi:
Not much planned just a bit of housework. DH is off to New Jersey tomorrow morning and I have to drop him at the train station at 5.20:wacko: not looking forward to that but on a good note having my hair highlighted and cut afterwards:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

lol Tink great minds think alike, I just asked how you were sleeping then saw your post about not sleeping well :haha: that sucks though hope you can have a catnap today :hug:

mommyv :hugs: for the MS and hi Regal :hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: tink and coral...sleeping is getting harder eh tink?!:wacko: hopefully you can doze a bit later!


----------



## poppy666

Morning everyone :flower:

Think we got a sickness bug going on in our house, OH off work yesterday cos he was up all night being sick, then Wade been up being sick last night and this morning, i feel sicky now but dont know if its the bug or MS :growlmad: korben wasnt well yesterday :dohh: Hate it when family gets the bug :cry:


----------



## coral11680

oh no pops I hate stomach bugs hope it buggars off pronto! :hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yuk!! hate it when the whole family gets a sicky bug:hugs::hugs::hugs: hope its just a quick 24 hour thing...sounds like you getting it too poppy...:hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Yes looks 24hr OH back at work today, Wade moaning about catching it off OH :haha: 

Anyways hope you lot get some better sleep tonight :hugs::hugs:

Waiting for SB :test::bfp:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- sorry everyone in your house seems ill :hugs: hope u all feel better soon :hugs: think its funny your hubby getting your pg symptoms :D
hopes- can't really see rash on phone but hope docs give you something to clear it up it doesn't sound nice :hugs:
tink- sorry you not getting much sleep :hugs:
MC- scan is real soon now! So excited! :happydance:
sleepingbubs- can't wait to see next Test! i can even see lines on phone it gotta be a bfp! :happydance: 
so cute you can all see bubbas dancing in your tums :D
really sorry but can't remember anything else :hugs: :kiss: to you all though! Not long till i get internet now :) so i can finally come on here properly! Think i prop ov'd by now but unsure af due day before my birthday :( which is pants unless i get bfp when i test on bday :D been really relaxed this cycle not even been moaning if OH hasn't dtd every other day even around ov! Loving the chilling out approach i really needed this break i think :D we actually going to docs in April OH promised me :D hopefully it happens soon think it will be nice to be pg at wedding :) 
dexter is getting big now he was 10lb 8 on Friday :D he so cute he wants to look at everything and he smiles now which is cute!
Got to go round handing out our wedding invitations today! Will only got 23 people we are inviting as we don't want a huge wedding and don't want to invite people we don't like, we are having a meal after wedding but no proper reception cause we don't drink or anything so we not paying for others to and we can't really afford it plus we plan to have another wedding in 5 years 

xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

:wave: how are you lovely ladies? Sorry I haven't been around, I've been in scotty land visiting my dad and my sisters.

I have a docs appointment this thursday for blood test results but really don't think I will get pregnant this month, DH has been an arse over the weekend and we haven't :sex: oh well he was feeling down and he wasn't up for it..


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: lupine...awww dexter getting big now! must be time for a pic!:happydance: sounds like a nice personal wedding youve planned, id like the same but OH has different plans...:dohh:

damita did you have fun in scotland, i find it cold and miserable,i lived there for a few years, my OH is from aberdeen and even he hates it thats why we moved to england...at least there is sun here occasionally...but we do enjoy the road trips to see family up there:thumbup:

:dust: to you both for this cycle xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww LR you gotta post a piccy of Dexter we havnt see him for a while :kiss: great idea about quiet wedding, if i ever got married again thats what id do or go abroad n do it, but been with OH 18yrs and dont think i be getting hitch soon :haha:

Damita hello lovely hope you had a nice break n good luck with blood tests Thurseday :hugs:

Ive just forced some Alpen down me but its gone straight through me 'TMI' eww well i prefer that than being sick i guess x


----------



## Damita

Yeah it was good fun and it was sunny for once! Scotland is wet and cold, my dad and sisters only moved up 4 years ago from Brighton and now they regret it so are trying to come back south yay!


----------



## phoebe

Helloooooooooo DD's xxx:hi::hi::hi:

Hope all is good today with u all xxxx

Good to see u back Damita, hope u had a great holiday xxx

Hi Lupes nice to see u on too, Wow Dexter's Getting big yay xxx

just thought i'd say a quick hello, still having a manically busy time, and like Tink, coral and Cabs, have not been sleeping at all. Was up reading til 4am last 2 nights WTH!!! Got drs at 2 so just floated on here for a bit whilst having a brew and waiting for SleepingB to bome on with test. Hope ur all having a good day xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

Big Big :hug: to ya Regal
Lew glad you had a nice trip

Hiya, Tink,poppy,Coral,phoebe,MC,lupine,Damita :hi:

Boy I tell ya...we need to call this the non sleeping thread, cause I slept horrible as well and still feeling a bit nauseated


----------



## phoebe

I see that there has been a lot of illness on here boo!! Well i hope u all will start to feel better soon. Big feel better hugs to all the poorlies xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Hello Ladies,

Tink- that's too bad you aren't sleeping well already and I was just thinking about it this morning how you would be on here waiting for your ms I felt fine when I woke up and just a little yucky now hopefully it won't get any worse I only threw up once with both my other pregnancies so hopefully it will just be extreme nausea because I just hate throwing up

Coral- I'm sorry that you aren't sleeping well either I hope that you ladies can get comfortable again and will not be losing sleep for the rest of your pregnancies 

Lupine- it sounds great having a nice small wedding sometimes I wish that we had done that much more intimate little Dexter sounds like he's a real cutie and I just love it when they first start smiling so sweet hope you are settling well into your new place

MC- I hear you about being tired but at least you get to go out and work in your garden I'm still waiting but it's supposed to warm up a little by the end of this week 

China- how are you? another ding dong not sleeping I'm still sleeping well kids come to wake me up pretty early but I'm sleeping alright otherwise how is school going? not too much longer now right?

Sleepingbubs- I can't wait to see your positive test today

Pheobe- I hope that your appointment goes well today? how is the remodeling going? my sugars seem to be leveling out a little because I don't feel as shaky and although my morning sugar is still a bit high the rest of them seem to be okay 

Poppy- I'm sorry that your whole house is getting sick I hope that it all goes away and your house is back to normal soon 

Damita- sounds like you had a nice time visiting but Scotland sounds like it might be as cloudy as upstate NY it get depressing pretty quickly I hope that your blood test results will be good news and you never know sometimes you get pg on the cycles you least expect it 

Hello to all the other ding dong ladies that I missed.

asfm- I have some major housework to get done today and I'm bringing the kids to school this morning hopefully I'll get lots done early because once I start to not feel well all I want to do is rest


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Back from my nap :haha: decided to just go back to bed and that's where I stayed till lunch. Didn't sleep too well again either, but it was still a nice rest I guess. Taking ages to drop off/get comfy and tossing and turning all night. Great practice for when bubba comes I guess, ah well......I see I am in great company, before long we will all be on here at night chatting about insomnia lol

China, sorry your still feeling rough honey, sounds like your pretty busy too. Hope you get a little rest later x

Coral, morning honey...oppppps I mean afternoon :haha: x

Popsy, sorry your guts are up the creak x

MC and Phoebe, morning lovelys x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine :wave: really hope to see a piccy soon, love the sound of your wedding plans also :hugs: x

Mommyv, Hope you have a productive start to the day so you can take it easy later x


----------



## coral11680

hey ladies,

Lupine your wedding plans sound nice and I hope you get your bfp by then :hug:

hi Pheebs good luck at docs and take it eay with beirut! :haha:

hi Damita nice to hear from you:hi:

mommyv hope you get all your housework done so you can rest later :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

hi Tink glad you got a few zzzzzzzzz's


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well my 1st pills went well i didn't have any side affect at all carnt remember if i did last time on my 1st pill took mine at 6.30 pm weather is nice now going to put my washing out and prepare tea were having chicken stir fry carnt wait x x x


----------



## China girl

MommyV said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Tink- that's too bad you aren't sleeping well already and I was just thinking about it this morning how you would be on here waiting for your ms I felt fine when I woke up and just a little yucky now hopefully it won't get any worse I only threw up once with both my other pregnancies so hopefully it will just be extreme nausea because I just hate throwing up
> 
> Coral- I'm sorry that you aren't sleeping well either I hope that you ladies can get comfortable again and will not be losing sleep for the rest of your pregnancies
> 
> Lupine- it sounds great having a nice small wedding sometimes I wish that we had done that much more intimate little Dexter sounds like he's a real cutie and I just love it when they first start smiling so sweet hope you are settling well into your new place
> 
> MC- I hear you about being tired but at least you get to go out and work in your garden I'm still waiting but it's supposed to warm up a little by the end of this week
> 
> China- how are you? another ding dong not sleeping I'm still sleeping well kids come to wake me up pretty early but I'm sleeping alright otherwise how is school going? not too much longer now right?
> 
> Sleepingbubs- I can't wait to see your positive test today
> 
> Pheobe- I hope that your appointment goes well today? how is the remodeling going? my sugars seem to be leveling out a little because I don't feel as shaky and although my morning sugar is still a bit high the rest of them seem to be okay
> 
> Poppy- I'm sorry that your whole house is getting sick I hope that it all goes away and your house is back to normal soon
> 
> Damita- sounds like you had a nice time visiting but Scotland sounds like it might be as cloudy as upstate NY it get depressing pretty quickly I hope that your blood test results will be good news and you never know sometimes you get pg on the cycles you least expect it
> 
> Hello to all the other ding dong ladies that I missed.
> 
> asfm- I have some major housework to get done today and I'm bringing the kids to school this morning hopefully I'll get lots done early because once I start to not feel well all I want to do is rest

I have five weeks left, then exams (well just one exam)...YAY!!!!


----------



## China girl

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls well my 1st pills went well i didn't have any side affect at all carnt remember if i did last time on my 1st pill took mine at 6.30 pm weather is nice now going to put my washing out and prepare tea were having chicken stir fry carnt wait x x x

Sounds yummy caz!!!


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon ladies.

Feel really stressed today still - Tink do you think my meds are actually helping me AT ALL? lol.

Applied for a job which is only 15 hours a week and involves marketing inc updating facebook - lol. Hope I get it because it'd be great!

Laura is refusing to go to sleep which is so frustrating :( she needs it plus I need to sort food (yes it's late I know!) but I achieve NOTHING when she's awake, she's like a whirlwind!


----------



## MommyV

Puppycat- I took Zoloft for a while after I had dd and I found that it worked really well and is supposed to be relatively safe during pregnancy my sil took it all through her pregnancy and 2years of nursing and I found that it worked well for me on a fairly low dose I don't know if you have ever tried that one before I think the drug name is Sertraline but I'm not sure hope that you can find something that works and is safe for ttc

alright ladies I'm being lazy got to get going and get a few things done


----------



## puppycat

Thanks MommyV.

I am actually on Sertraline 50mg atm but I'm not sure it's working for me :(

It's so hard to get the drug situation right isn't it. My Dr's back in April though so not long to wait now thankfully xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all will catch up with posts tonight

but got BFP for digi this morning 1-2wk


----------



## poppy666

Pic please you know the rules :haha::haha::happydance:


----------



## sleeping bubs

lol will post on here tonight


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sleepingbubs, need piccy and BFP party....I'm itching to see :happydance: so pleased for you!!!! x

Puppycat, no they sound like they are doing sweet FA for you :hugs: sooner you get that med check the better! Doesn't help that Laura is so sickly at the min, everything is always twice as hard to deal with when they are sick and your tired out. x

ASFM I have achieved NOTHING today :haha: need to do something, been way too lazy today! x


----------



## poppy666

Ive done nothing either apart from Asda then felt shitty when i got back, if this is MS im ill once i get up then it goes late afternoon then sneaks back after i have my tea into the evening arghhhh not nice :cry:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Here you go gals 

Tired to get into c doctors today but no appointments will try again tomorrow morning.

Edd is 3rd December but requesting a c-section so will be a November baby!!.
 



Attached Files:







28032011439.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Hopes314

poppy hope ms doesnt get you too badly, i hated it but i always felt like it was a good sign :)

no news here, called midwife this morning around 9 but only receptionist was around to speak with, she said shed have one of the midwives call me back. its 125pm here and im still waitinggg. mondays are a bad time to call them i guess because they reserve half their day for those long appointments with new patients. Regardless, I'm still here itchy and waiting. Has spread to my arms and neck and found two spots on my face this morning. Call me back midwifeeeee i dont have time for thissssss


----------



## Hopes314

SLEEPING BUBS :happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

CONGRATS :)


----------



## China girl

Congrats SB!!!!:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::D:D


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks CG and Hopes can't belive u are 18weeks already  how everything going apart from the rash??

CG how are you??


----------



## poppy666

Finally :haha:

Congratz sweetie another November :baby: then :bfp::bfp::dance::muaha::yipee::bike::headspin::shipw::drunk::juggle::wohoo::wine::beer::wohoo::fool::rain::rain:


----------



## Hopes314

sleeping bubs said:


> thanks CG and Hopes can't belive u are 18weeks already  how everything going apart from the rash??
> 
> CG how are you??

sleepingbubs-yes the early days dragged but after 12 weeks or so it really picked up and time has been flying lately!! things are great apart from the rash. I'm starting to get panicky about this whole rash situation, its spreading and I'm freaking out a little now worrying about baby because I have no clue what this is all over me and midwife still hasn't called back, so I dont even have an appointment set up yet!

So november baby huh:happydance: Why c section, is that what you had last time? So excited!


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> poppy hope ms doesnt get you too badly, i hated it but i always felt like it was a good sign :)
> 
> no news here, called midwife this morning around 9 but only receptionist was around to speak with, she said shed have one of the midwives call me back. its 125pm here and im still waitinggg. mondays are a bad time to call them i guess because they reserve half their day for those long appointments with new patients. Regardless, I'm still here itchy and waiting. Has spread to my arms and neck and found two spots on my face this morning. Call me back midwifeeeee i dont have time for thissssss

Arghhh Hopes it dont sound good now this rash, bet its really annoying you :hugs: hope you get in surgery today then x


----------



## China girl

sleeping bubs said:


> thanks CG and Hopes can't belive u are 18weeks already  how everything going apart from the rash??
> 
> CG how are you??

I am doing wonderful....and your Digi just made my day:thumbup::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## MommyV

yay for digi bfp sleeping bubs congrats!! another November baby wohoo

Hopes- that rash sounds pretty nasty I hope the midwives call you back soon


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks Poppy and CG 

Ahh Hopes try not to worry try ringing the doctors again  I had an ECS last time with Mckenzie under general so this time I want to be prepared and awake for it all, and not a last min panic, Mckenzie's hb dropped to 60ppm I was at 3cm so after a decision of cs at 14:15 mckenzie was born at 14:31 all with my oh by himself in my room don't want that to happen again.


----------



## Hopes314

ok sooo while im waiting for midwife to call back and hopefully GET ME AN APPOINTMENT...

heres what the rash looks like now. still hoping one of you will see it and say "oh i had that it was no big deal" hah:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1904.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 9









DSCF1905.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 8









DSCF1922.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## coral11680

Yay SB :happydance::bfp: thats great another first trimester ding dong!

Hi CG :hi:

Hopes I don't know about the rash but hope you get to see the doctor.. :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Yay SB :happydance::bfp: thats great another first trimester ding dong!

Hi CG :hi:

Hopes I don't know about the rash but hope you get to see the doctor.. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes dont know sweetie, have you had chickenpox? cant think :shrug:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Girls, just a quick flypast, as i am busy still. But i just wanted to say

CONGRATS SLEEPING BUBS!!!! WOOHOOO XXXXX
:happydance::flower::hugs::bfp::bfp::crib::crib::dance::dance::awww::awww::hug::hug::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::friends::friends::ninja::wohoo::wohoo::wine::wine::loopy::loopy::flasher::flasher::bunny::bunny::rain:\\:D/\\:D/:holly::holly:=D&gt;=D&gt;:lol::lol::bunny::bunny::rain::flasher::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wine::wine::beer::drunk::drunk::yipee::yipee::hug::awww::awww::laugh2::yellow::blue::pink::crib::dust::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::flower::flower:


----------



## Hopes314

hah. so midwife called me back and was no help at all. she suggested trying oral benadryl and trying an oatmeal bath and benadryl cream and staying away from things with lots of fragrance.

i have ALWAYS stayed away from fragrance, already tried benadryl... told her that. she said have pcp look at it or dermatologist. i waited all day for her to tell me THAT. so she basically is not interested in helping, and isn't acting like its a concern. ahh!


----------



## Hopes314

double post grr


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh no Hopes thats no help. Is there anyone else to can get advice from??

Thanks Phoebe


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Can't you just get an app with the docs hopes?

Tell me a bit more about it, how do you feel in yourself, are the spots fluid filled? I still suspect its a PUPPP rash, look it up x

Right, off for the BFP party ......


----------



## sleeping bubs

..double post


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Can't you just get an app with the docs hopes?
> 
> Tell me a bit more about it, how do you feel in yourself, are the spots fluid filled? I still suspect its a PUPPP rash, look it up x
> 
> Right, off for the BFP party ......

I feel fine otherwise, except getting anxious of course! No fever or anything. The itch is pretty extreme.

Midwives dont think they can help so they dont wanna see me apparently? My options are call regular doc and try to get an appointment in for tomorrow or wednesday, then he will either try to prescribe me something or will then refer me to a dermatologist and then I'll make an appointment with them and go from there. I was barely holding on waiting for midwife to call today!! Only other option is go to ER and sit and wait and then have them diagnose it there.

It will suck if its one of those stupid pregnancy rashes (like PUPPP) that dont have a nice cure anyway and I'm wasting my time regardless.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

BFP PARTY!!!!!!
:baby::happydance::bfp::crib::yellow::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::wohoo::headspin::yipee::dance::yellow::crib::bfp::happydance::baby:
Congratulations SleepingBubs!!!! xxx​


----------



## poppy666

Hopes if its really worrying you sweetie go to the ER if you think your not going to get into the Doctors anytime soon :hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Thanks Tink can't quite believe it lol 4weeks already lol hopefully everything goes ok need to go buy pregnacare been taking folic acid though. Going to be heavily pg for my wedding lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

If you feel fine then its likely to be a harmless Puppp rash, but get seen by doc to confirm and see if there is anything you can do about it. Can't really suggest anything else honey, wish I could help more :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

Hopes do you think it could be this?

What is pityriasis rosea?
Pityriasis rosea (say: pit-ih-rye-ah-sis row-see-ah) is a scaly, reddish-pink skin rash. It is most common in children and young adults, and it usually occurs in spring and fall.

If you get this skin condition, you may feel like you have a cold at first. You may feel congested, have a sore throat and a cough. Then, a single scaly red spot may appear on your back or stomach. This is called a "herald patch." Smaller spots will develop on your body days to weeks later. These spots may itch badly. If the rash is on your back, it may have the shape of a Christmas tree.

Return to top
What causes pityriasis rosea?
Doctors dont know exactly what causes pityriasis rosea. Some doctors believe that pityriasis rosea is caused by a viral or bacterial infection. Certain medicines can also cause this rash. Pityriasis rosea is not contagious, so people who have this rash do not have to be kept away from other people.

Return to top
What conditions look like pityriasis rosea?
The rash of pityriasis rosea can look like eczema, ringworm or psoriasis. Infection with syphilis also can cause a similar rash. If your doctor thinks you might have syphilis, he or she will order a blood test to find out.

Return to top
How long does pityriasis rosea last?
Pityriasis rosea usually lasts 1 to 3 months and usually never comes back. Let your doctor know if the rash or itching lasts longer than 3 months.

Return to top
How is pityriasis rosea treated?
The rash usually goes away on its own. No treatment can cure it, but medicine can help relieve the itching. Your doctor might suggest antihistamine pills (one brand name: Benadryl), a steroid cream, calamine lotion or zinc oxide cream to relieve the itching. Sometimes people who have pityriasis rosea have to take steroid pills to clear up their rash.


----------



## coral11680

here is a pic of it, looks similar?
 



Attached Files:







DIS81.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey Girls!

First off wanted to say congratulations to Sleeping Buds ;) Chuffed to bits for you hun x

Second hope all Ding Dongs and Baba's are well, i don't think im going to be able to catch up on all i've missed so if there's anything i need to know then you will have to fill me in cause you guys have been busy lol 

Well that me back from Tenerife and i had a fabulous time, got bak in the early hours of this morning. Don't know where i am in my cycle but pretty sure im pre O. I don't intend to track this cycle at all then get bak to as of next cycle. 
After a great holiday i had a massive break down today :(
I got a txt from my Sister-in-law (my DH's Brother's wife) to tell me she is pregnant with her second child (her first child is 14 months), she found out b4 i left for my holiday but says she didn't tell me incase it ruined my holiday. My Mother-in-law knew too but because they all know how desperate i am for a child no one wanted to tell me. I am gutted! I broke down in tears in front of my DH and Mum today. My Sister-in-law claims this is a happy accident but she knew DH and I have been trying for a baby for over a year now and has said things such as 'if u have a baby my daughter won't get as much attention' and 'i would be gutted if you give our family the first grandson'. I knew this announcement was cumming but i just can't cope with it, i know i should be happy but im finding it hard not to be bitter. 
Sorry for the selfish post girls im just so low right now x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup that's the sort of thing were talking about Coral, good piece of info there. x


----------



## coral11680

Hi Jenny, big :hug: so sorry you are upset it must be so hard to hear. I really hope you get your bfp very soon sweetie, you really deserve it :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its horrible isn't it Jen, I remember how bitter and disappointed I used to feel. Sending you massive hugs honey, I so hope its your turn soon. :hug: :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh bless ya JP your BFP will come when u least expect it u are bound to feel like this I did when my SIL got pg when I had been trying for ages


----------



## Hopes314

coral yes it seems like that Pityriasis Rosea thing, i was looking at that too. im really not amused. im debating whether to do all the self treatment stuff the midwife recommended with the oatmeal bath and all, or to make appt with dr and then get referred to dermatologist, or to just go to ER and make them take care of it promptly.


----------



## coral11680

I would try the oatmeal bath etc and see if it helps, but it wouldn't hurt to make an appointment with your doc also. So the bendryl is not helping then?


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks for all your kind words ladies, means the world to have people who understand how i am feeling.
Im sure i will pick myself up again and soon be looking forward to my 5th niece or nephew but for now i am just so bummed.
I am off for a bath and bed as i am back to work tomorrow, at least work should take my mind off things.
Love u guys lots x


----------



## puppycat

Yup Hopes, I did suggest Pityriasis before but didn't want you to settle for that in case it wasn't iykwim. I didn't want you to not see a Dr and get a medical opinion on it but I do think the new photos look like it indeed.

When I had it they couldn't do a thing for me, luckily it wasn't itchy for me, I can't imagine how it must be to itch all over. :hugs:

My first patch was on my inner thigh and then spread all over my tummy. I only knew about it because a woman in work had it too and told me about it, I still went to the Dr though :) just in case xx


----------



## puppycat

I agree Tink, I don't think these are doing anything. Granted they have taken the edge off the anger (I didn't actually know I had until the 'cold turkey' over Christmas - and I mean no drugs not literally cold turkey at Christmas!! :haha:)

Anyway, I have been knitting today, lol, I'm becoming such a 'stay at home Mum' with my baking and now knitting, heh. It's so relaxing though and kills time whilst clearing my mind - bliss.

I have been applying for part time work today, we need to sort the money coming into the house but I don't want anything full time until my head's sorted. I'm also looking for something a little less intense than accounting which is where ALL my experience lies - it's going to be tough finding something.

The good news is Laura hasn't been sick at all today or had diarrhoea - I am so relieved as you can imagine. She has been quite tired but that's understandable I guess. 

Anyway BIG CONGRATS on your BFP digi SB xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat said:


> Yup Hopes, I did suggest Pityriasis before but didn't want you to settle for that in case it wasn't iykwim. I didn't want you to not see a Dr and get a medical opinion on it but I do think the new photos look like it indeed.
> 
> When I had it they couldn't do a thing for me, luckily it wasn't itchy for me, I can't imagine how it must be to itch all over. :hugs:
> 
> My first patch was on my inner thigh and then spread all over my tummy. I only knew about it because a woman in work had it too and told me about it, I still went to the Dr though :) just in case xx

puppycat i definitely remember you suggesting Pityriasis before and telling me not to google it:haha: but i googled it anyway of course hah. but at the time i didnt really have any other spots so it didnt fit exactly. but now that my entire body is covered in spots.. clearly something is occurring:haha:

what did you do to treat it and how long did it last? it seems i likely have Pityriasis Rosea or pupps.

EDIT-i just read back and you said they couldn't do anything to treat it :(


----------



## puppycat

I did tell you not to google you naughty girlie!! lol. I only warned against it because I was surprised by something I read and had no idea it could become so horrid. Anyway, I didn't do anything I'm afraid because it wasn't as itchy as yours (at least I don't remember it being itchy - hmmm let me search my old posts on here and get back to you on that...) and I didn't have any on my back, it was all on my tummy and thighs and chest. 

BRB - off to search BnB history x


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat said:


> I did tell you not to google you naughty girlie!! lol. I only warned against it because I was surprised by something I read and had no idea it could become so horrid. Anyway, I didn't do anything I'm afraid because it wasn't as itchy as yours (at least I don't remember it being itchy - hmmm let me search my old posts on here and get back to you on that...) and I didn't have any on my back, it was all on my tummy and thighs and chest.
> 
> BRB - off to search BnB history x

now you're thinking "hmm.. WAS i itchy?" :haha:

mine is severely itchy, and is even spreading onto my arms and the sides of my face now.

have an appointment with general dr at 415 tomorrow, but they may not want to get into it (because apparently my midwife didnt want to either grr!), and may just refer me to a dermatologist.


----------



## puppycat

Hopes314 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> I did tell you not to google you naughty girlie!! lol. I only warned against it because I was surprised by something I read and had no idea it could become so horrid. Anyway, I didn't do anything I'm afraid because it wasn't as itchy as yours (at least I don't remember it being itchy - hmmm let me search my old posts on here and get back to you on that...) and I didn't have any on my back, it was all on my tummy and thighs and chest.
> 
> BRB - off to search BnB history x
> 
> now you're thinking "hmm.. WAS i itchy?" :haha:
> 
> mine is severely itchy, and is even spreading onto my arms and the sides of my face now.
> 
> have an appointment with general dr at 415 tomorrow, but they may not want to get into it (because apparently my midwife didnt want to either grr!), and may just refer me to a dermatologist.Click to expand...

HA ha, I am wondering if it was itchy in the beginning. I couldn't find anything relating to it though :(

Hope your Dr has more answers - so weird reading back on posts from my pregnancy lol


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: hello lovelies...sorry been out for a couple of days and missing all the fun! :flower:

the pityriasis (or however it's spelled :haha:)...i had that a couple of summers ago, and i wasn't pg (obviously). i don't remember how it started...if i had one big spot first or whatever...i may have. i get a mild eczema every once in a while, and i had just gotten over having strep throat a couple of months prior to having the rash. but anyway, just one day, i noticed these spots cropping up on my chest. i thought i was having a really bad break-out at first (acne), which would have been strange, but i didn't know what else it was. and i had it on my back, but then it kept spreading and went up my neck and down my stomach and my thighs and upper arms. i went to the doc for it, but he said there's literally nothing they can do for it. that it doesn't cause problems...you just have to wait for it to go away. :shrug: and it did go away after several weeks. it wasn't itchy though for me. just sort of embarrassing when it was in noticeable places. 

hopes, if your rash is itchy, it might be that or might not. :shrug: i don't know. it's good you're not running a fever or anything like that with it. that would really worry me. but aside from that, it's not surprising that your midwife referred you to your pcp. if your issue is not specifically pg related, the midwife and ob (at least here in the states) will always refer you to pcp for any other kind of infection or anythg like that. i hope you can get in with your pcp first thing hunni to make sure :hugs:

tink, phoebs, mc, coral and other ding dongs who weren't sleeping, i hope you get a nice rest tonight :hugs:

poppy, the stomach bug is awful isn't it? especially when it goes through everybody. that's what we were dealing with last week, but we're all over it now, thank God. i hope you all get better soon sweetie :hugs: oh and happy birthday to korben luv :kiss:

regal...we're here for you sweetie :hugs: miss ya around here hun. 

lew, i'm so envious of your vaca in tenerife sweetie :hugs: but i also understand completely about your feelings about your sil (or was it sister??). it's so hard. i have 2 of my sil's pregnant now, and my baby sister is due in may as well. :cry: i so enjoyed getting to see her on saturday for her shower, but it was just so emotionally draining as well b/c of how badly i want it to be me. :cry: so we know how you feel sweetie and you can rant away as much as you need! :kiss:

sleeping bubs, :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::bfp::bfp::bfp::yipee::yipee: so happy for you sweetie!!! :hugs:

well i can't think of much else at the mo. dh is off taking a test for his teaching job. fxxxx he passes so he won't have to take it again. it's expensive. :wacko: afm, i think i'm only a day or 2 away from ov. i hope so anyway. opk pretty dark today but not yet positive. dh and i have our "post-coital" test tomorrow morning :dohh: please please pray that dh won't have a problem "finishing" :blush: in the morning as that's going to be a problem otherwise. we haven't been dtd every other day like i wanted. today was the first time in 4 (or 5) days, but i'm ok with it. we're not really "relaxing" this cycle but i'm just trying not to stress about :sex: (pfft...yeah, right :haha:...well i did say TRYing...:haha:) anyway, so it's spring break here, and it was overcast and rainy all day today. boo. well, we've got all week. plan to spend it at the beach and if our tax return money comes before the end of the week, then we're going to go to disney for a couple of day and renew our passes also. that will be wonderful...it's been a year since we've gone! :happydance: well love and :hug: to all my lovely ding dongs!!! xoxox


----------



## Hopes314

hehe gosh you dingdongs have had it ALL havent you!? i could come on here and say just about anything and someone would have experience with it! i love it :) haha

pk yeah im not too surprised she suggested pcp, but i was surprised how when i told her my whole body has been covered for days and the itch is extreme, she still kept talking about freaking benadryl and otc lotions instead of saying "oh you better get it looked at" for all she knew i had freaking chicken pox, and was telling me to take benadryl for it. (which by the way i am for some reason NOT immune to chicken pox and rubella... according to my recent bloodwork) yes i know i dont have something crazy like that, but im just saying i thought she was acting sort of silly when im on the phone with a BABY in my belly telling her that the symptoms are getting pretty severe, and she is telling me to keep taking benadryl. it wasnt until i kept nagging her that she suggested "well maybe you can see your pcp or a dermatologist" 


anyway pk :)

enjoy your post-coital tomorrow, oh the things we go through to make a baby huh!? enjoy the beach, im so jealous! i bet you've been getting all kinds of nice weather huh


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies just a quickie I'm heading out the door to get my hair done :yipee:

PK good luck with tests sweetie.

Hopes good luck at docs, I did read that it can itch in some people and knowing your allergy history it's no surprise yours is itching, did you try oatmeal bath or anything? :hugs:

catch you gals later!

Happy 25 weeks Tink! :yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all..
@pk..good luck with tests:hugs:
@coral...oooo i want my hair chopped off,jelous of your hairdressers app today!!:haha:
@tink...happy 25 weeks!!! time going so fast!! couldnt believe it when i saw your birthwatch post on FB!!:happydance:
@sleeping..congrats:happydance:
@hopes, i once had an all over body rash, itchy as feck, i smothered it in aquauos(sp) cream, seemed to help a bit...never got a diagnosis or name of it though, they linked it with my depression at the time...anyway hope it goes soon or you find something to stop the itch at least, drives you nuts i know!!:hugs:
poppy,puppycat,phoebe and all other ding dongs :hugs:and :kiss:
asfm...tired,:sleep: deffo having an energy dip lately!! OH is depressed about his job and i try to cheer him up but its emotionally draining and i just want to say shut the feck up!! :haha: obviously i dont..connor has hit a naughty spell,always up to no good which is also draining and chloe is almost 12.........need i say more!!! cant wait until baby is here and im more capable of dealing with situations!:thumbup:
my mum said to me yesterday" omg claire your getting big now!" :growlmad: well der!!!!!!!! im half way to birth,silly cow,did she think id have a flat tummy and carry the baby in a bag!! also when i sat on sofa next to her she said "wow fatty, the sofa really dipped when you sat on it then" :growlmad::cry: this is my own mother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bitch! i could have spat in her coffee and poked her in the eye, i just replied" im not fat, im pregnant, whats your excuse for the face" :rofl::rofl: passed caring for peoples feelings (inc.my mothers) when they dont give a toss about mine!!!!!!
anyway,weather poop today so having a day cleaning and maybe a wander to the shop with LO, just for the exercise, well i am getting big/fat!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!!!!!

Coral, glad you have a nice pamper planned, enjoy!!!!! x

MC, why can't people say it how it should be said, like "wow your getting such a lovely bump now!" or "That baby's sure growing well, what a cute bump" etc doesn't take much does it?! grrrrrrrr. My energy is fading fast also, try and pace yourself. x

Hopes, hope you can get checked out today honey x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx tink, the thing is i know im bigger than average so why do people point it out to me all the time, assholes!! how are you today...i just walked connor to the shop,we left pram at home, he got so many awww's it became annoying :haha: hormonal day today i think...sorry!:blush:


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon everyone :flower:

Huge hugs for Jenny :hugs: glad you enjoyed your holiday, but sorry you came back to that news sweetie, it must be hard hearing family expecting and your trying so hard for your own :kiss: can relate to the sister thing cos i went through a bit of shite finding out mine was expecting when i suffered my mmc, but nothing to what your feeling cos ive already been blessed with kids and was a bit selfish of me at the time :dohh: Take care sweetie n we're all here for you xxx

MC your getting further on now and know the feeling all too well when your totally drained and have a toddler demanding your attention so try get as much rest as possible once OH home :kiss:

Coral enjoy your pampering, need my hair done i look like Worzel Gummidge :haha:

Tink you resting lady? lol

PK fx'd for DH test hope he passes :hugs:

afm nothing still ill but not as bad as yesterday, just forced some toast down me but still feel shite. Gage was sick yesterday but fine now, Wade's belly still dodgy and Korben bit better. Ive got midwife at 1 so get me out for fresh air x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:friends: oooh dear here's a hug for your hormonal day MC x

Popsy, sorry the household is still sickly, but glad things are getting better. Hope everything does well with the midwife this afternoon, have you started your heparin yet? x

Hey China! :wave: x
Yes I'm resting up :thumbup: actually gonna lay down in a min also x


----------



## MommyV

:wave: Ladies

Tink- Happy 25weeks wohoo

Coral- enjoy getting your hair done it's so fun to be pampered

PK- hope that your test goes well

MC- people really need to stop making rude comments I can't believe you have had so many people be so rude towards you they should be supporting you plus you're growing a baby and that's always a beautiful thing it's not fat people it's a baby

Poppy- sorry that you're still feeling ill do you think it's ms or stomach bug? I'm happy to hear that your family is recovering and gl at your appt today

:wave: China hope all is well with you this am

Hopes- that rash sounds nasty I hope that it clears up soon on its own or maybe a dermatologist can help 

asfm- nothing going I need to go grocery shopping and do some housework still having nausea on and off throughout the day but it seems to show up more in the late afternoon and through the evening I also think my blood sugars are more stable I don't feel weak and shakey throughout the day so much like I was before can't wait for my appt one week from tomorrow


----------



## China girl

Could one of my lovely DD sista's look at my chart and tell me if you think I have O'd yet. I don't think I have but I might be gearing up to. Any thoughts would be great :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Mommyv :wave: sorry your feeling sick and shaky honey x

China, I looked at your chart earlier and wondered if you was on the verge of O myself. I would guess you might be Oing today by your chart, have you got some bedding in? x


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey Mommyv :wave: sorry your feeling sick and shaky honey x
> 
> China, I looked at your chart earlier and wondered if you was on the verge of O myself. I would guess you might be Oing today by your chart, have you got some bedding in? x

Saturday and Sunday. Gonna try & jump DH tonight. You think it would be too late?? I need to get my timing down :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

BDing's fine! Yup jump him tonight, and FX for a nice temp rise for you soon to confirm. I would keep up the :sex: until you see a rise in temps if you can. Loads of :dust: for you honey x


----------



## poppy666

Im back :flower:

Tink yes started Friday night injecting and hate it struggled last night took about 6 attempts putting it in a spot that didnt hurt.

Midwife just did my booking in, height and weight etc, got to go back on day 10 of Tinzaparin to have blood drown to check my platelets then thats it till im 9wks to have rest of bloods done with midwife.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww outchy! self injecting is not fun... :hugs: glad your all booked in honey x


----------



## poppy666

Just chilling now my stomach still isnt right pfft... you resting today :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Kinda have no choice at the min, just getting up and getting a cuppa is painful and tiring so I'm resigned to the sofa mostly. x


----------



## MommyV

aww Tink I'm sorry you're in so much pain that's a real bummer. do you think that you'll deliver the baby early due to your complications?

Poppy- ouch I would just hate to inject myself hopefully I don't need insulin otherwise I'll be injecting myself also

China- I definately don't think you've o'd yet but like Tink said you could be on the verge of o maybe today get bding

snuggling with ds now but I need to go out grocery shopping today we got our federal tax return yesterday and it was very nice dh doesn't make too much I stay home and we have 2kids so it worked out pretty well


----------



## poppy666

Aww Tink i really feel for you sweetie being in all that pain :hugs: The midwife i was with told me Sainburys do their own Pregnacare for £3+ has everything the original has in it, but half the price so im going to get those next month, she uses them too.

MommyV fx'd you dont need to do them its not nice x


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies

Sorry you're in so much pain Tink hun, I know you really don't want to hear this but don't sit down too much as that'll have the opposite effect :( try to move about a bit too :hugs:

Poppy hope your household is bug free soon - it's so depressing when you're all unwell, we've had it in the past week too but all better now :)

MC I know how much it hurts when people dig at you when you're pregnant, I can't imagine your mum would try to upset you though hun :hugs: maybe she was trying to be lighthearted about it and failed miserably :( :hugs:

I'm trying to type with a pile of toys on my lap (for some reason this is Laura's preferred storage space - i dunno.) Anyway, just making some lovely butterfly cakes mmmmmmmmmmm catch ya later xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

When you have 4 kids, there's just no way you ever get the chance to rest too much Puppycat :rofl: But thanks for the advice :hugs: The problem was, I wasn't resting enough, that's why they all keep on at me here. My problems aren't limited to SPD though, I also have disc degeneration due to scoliosis, SIJD, CFS, Fibromyalgia, Pernicious anaemia, and now gestational diabetes :rofl: mmmmmmm butterfly cakes, I want some!!!!!! :) x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx for the sympathy girls but it seems people that are around me think its some kina compliment to say "hi fatty" when they see me...im usually a size 10 and now im a size 10 with a bump, not fat in the slightest bit, puppycat my mother has always had a problem with me being preg ever since a had a son, she only had 6 girls...i think she resents me or is jelous, she even said after i had connor id never regain my figure, well to her dismay i did and now i think she hopes im having a boy and will lose my figure...she can be mean, not a good mother, well fed and clothed but no emotional support as a kid!!:cry; but it only teaches me how i need to be with my own kids!:thumbup:...had a lovely sleep this afternoon:sleep: and now im refreshed for an hour:rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls, back from my hair appointment (much needed roots sorted:thumbup:) and then had to help Ryan make a 3d nemo figure for school:wacko:

MC thats a shame your Mum is like that:hugs: She should be proud that you have a lovely figure.

Poppy glad midwife went ok but ouchy at having to poke yourself everyday:hugs:

hi Tink, mommyv, china and puppycat :hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx coral..:hugs: im used to her bitchyness now..:haha:
poppy..meant to say...agree with the others ouchie! but all worth it! xxx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i know anything to keep us safe. Anyways ignore all the negative comments about your bump i think you look great and your creating a little miracle in there so who gives a f**k what others think :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

perfectly worded our poppy, thanx :hugs::kiss: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Defo second that Pops, you have a model bump MC, honestly! :hugs: I always admire people that take negativity and turn it into something positive like you have done with the way your mum has been. Good on ya girly :hugs: x

Coral :wave: nemo figure? now that's a challenge and a half. Husband gone now? x


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: xx


----------



## coral11680

yeah I know, I thought where the hell do I start with nemo:haha: came out looking ok though. Yes hubby has just landed about 20 mins ago


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well hate swallowing the tablets me the 2nd one melted in my mouth when i was trying to swallow it haha af had gone so we will be having sex tonight wooppp x x x x


----------



## Hopes314

hope everyone is doing welllll :)

tink congrats on 25 weeks, wow time is flyingggg! hope you are feeling ok though

mc saw your bump pic on facebook :) it looks great, dont pay attention to people calling you fat! ill try to post a bump pic to compare in a bit, havent even been thinking about it lately with the stupid rash and all. :dohh:

china, peeked at your chart, i think it looks like O is coming very soon, go go go!!! :)

as for me, appointment today at 415 (probably 915 for you guys??) i really hope this doctor will just make a diagnosis and maybe give me some better itch cream or something .. i dont want to mess around making an appointment with dermatologist and all, i just want the itch gone!

slept horrible last night. went out and got some calamine, it seems to help for a bit, but wears off so quickly. It takes the itch down from severe to moderate.. but probably for less than an hour. Did that last night plus a benadryl, and was waking up every 2 hours with intense itch. Its the kind of itch that makes you almost shake, i dont even know how to explain it I've never felt anything like it before.


----------



## Hopes314

caz whats the plan, are you going to bd every other night, or twice a week, or just when you feel like it? :) either way fxxxx so many bfps lately you might be next :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Glad hubby had a safe journey Coral x

Caz, ewwwwww hate it when a tab melts like that, but its all in a good cause eh? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh Hopes, was wondering how you were today? you poor thing :hugs: hope your app is productive and you get some relief soon x


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh Hopes, was wondering how you were today? you poor thing :hugs: hope your app is productive and you get some relief soon x

:haha: been ok, slept until 1245 :dohh: was making up for last night i guess hah

tink if its pupps doesnt that mean it wont go away until the baby is out? i thought of that last night and cried to OH :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Hopes catch you later and hope your rash gets sorted :hugs:

Just making some strawberrys and rum & raisin ice cream see if i can eat something nom nom :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

mmm ice creammmm


----------



## caz & bob

hopes314 i hope i am were going to do it ever other then when i am near ovulation i will do it ever day then for 4 days x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

try not to think about it honey, i'm sure if it is you will work out some relief... :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I have a lemonade ice lolly mmmmmm :)

Sounds like a great plan Caz, really hope this is your cycle! x


----------



## poppy666

Ohhhh i could eat one of those too Tink, swap ya :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

you guys always make me so hungryyyyyy. you are the source of most of my cravings i think lol


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all..
@:dust: for cycle caz...
@hopes...hope the docs can help that itch...:growlmad: i feel for you :flower: :hugs:
@save me some icecream poppy!!!!!!!!!!:kiss:
see what i mean about people calling me fat, even a "friend" on FB commented on my bump pic and called me fat!? wanker got deleted....getting sleepy...almost time for zzzzzzzzzz :sleep::yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

good riddance MC x

Pops, I would swap ya but I just ate them all........ :rofl:

NEED MORE ICE LOLLYS!!!! arrrrrrraghhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## poppy666

Ok ladies for the one's who know the sex, ive just read if you wee on bicarbonate of soda and it fizzes its a boy, if it dont its a girl :haha: lets see if it works :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

poppy me and mc did the baking soda thing, mine didn't fizz which is correct and neither did MC's but there was a girl who knows its a boy and didnt fizz so not sure it works :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Ive none in i used last on stairs carpet so will try tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I tried that also, no fizz for me but not really convinced it works. Bit of fun though eh? x


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm well if MCs is a girl think i may be convinced lol before anyone asks i use it on my carpets to get unwanted smells out so im not crazy :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

mine was also out of date,:dohh: but as coral said a lady on our other thread knows she is :blue: but it never fizzed, thats why i had it poppy!!! for the fridge too, works to get rid of smells:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

I shove an open lemon in the fridge too does the trick lol omg watching skin graphs on TV aww bless not nice x


----------



## mothercabbage

oooooo poppy :argh:....im watching fifa!(football game):dohh: OH is on xbox, asshole..:haha:....think i may head to bed for a dvd...:thumbup: night all xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

PMSL Night sweetie :hugs: ive still got korben up, over last 5 nights he not been getting tired till near 10pm :dohh: may need to stop him falling asleep after 5pm now cos its not good :growlmad:


----------



## Hopes314

just got back from dr. she felt terrible for me lol, but isnt 100% on what it is/how to prevent it. she said that some of the spots look like eczema but that the way it is proliferating is not typical of eczema. she said it could even be something crazy like a gluten allergy or something. she recommends i see a dermatologist for a biopsy. she gave me numbers for like 8 dermatologists so that i can call them all and see who can get me in the fastest since it is spreading so crazy and its getting all over my face now. in the mean time she told me about a certain kind of soap to try, said use air conditioning, benadryl, cold showers, ice packs, the typical. she felt really bad for me lol, very nice lady though. anyway im calling all the dermatologists in the morning to see who can get me in the soonest lol. andd i continue to itch :)

i dont know that she is familiar with things like pupps and all that, so she didnt mention those things. but she mentioned a nice list of things that "shes sure it isn't" lol, including chicken pox, ringworm, yeast, etc. hahah


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh great news Hopes fx'd you'll get sorted soon then no more itching sweetie xx


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: hey lovelies... well, i think that is good news too hopes...all the serious stuff knocked off the list! whew! 

funny you say that about not being immune to rubella... with 2 of my children, the bloodwork came back saying i was NOT immune to rubella, and my other 2 children, it was fine. :shrug::shrug::shrug: heck if i know why. i was vaccinated as a child and i had chicken pox as a child. mom says i had measles too, but i don't think it was German measles. :shrug: anyway, just know, after you have the baby (if you go to the hospital), they won't discharge you without a rubella vaccine. that's how it was with me anyway. it does seem that whatever anybody comes up with on here, that somebody's had some experience with it :haha:

as for the weather, actually it sucks here this week. been overcast and too chilly for the beach yesterday and today and supposed to be that way at least until thursday i think :nope: so much for spring break. :dohh: well, i'm still hoping our tax return will come in...then we'll just go to disney instead :yipee:

i don't have much time right now girls, but i wanted to give a quick update.....

post-coital test today as you know. O. M. G. what a day we've had!!! our appt was at 10:30 this morning, but dh had a very difficult time and couldn't "finish" :blush: mostly b/c we :sex: yesterday afternoon, and that time was so amazing :blush: really that every other day pattern works so much better for us... anyway, so we called the doc and they asked if we could come in at 3p instead, so at first dh didn't want to try again. he was like "my legs are numb!!!" :rofl: (he was kidding), but then he agreed b/c there was no other time available and it has to be before ov, etc... so we cleaned up, went to lunch, relaxed, and tried again before the 3p appt. poor dh...he ended up having to masturbate to "finish" the job and he did it just up until he was ready and then finished inside me. so that was a relief, but we got to the appt at 3:30. which was fine. the doc was very understanding. BUT, the doc couldn't see any :spermy: at all. she said my cm looks fine. no cells and nothing in it that would show infection or anything that would kill the sperm. so that's good news, but bad news that the doc couldn't see any sperm. she didn't see any dead ones or alive ones. :cry: dh is worried about that now. i really think (i hope and pray) that it's just b/c of the way we had to get the job done and that maybe we "missed" or something rather than b/c there was nothing there. i'm trying not to freak out or stress out about it. i'm trying to see the positives and explain it away with all of these other circumstances. and i have to keep calm for dh. he's already a little upset about it and he's worried, so if i freak out about it then he'll be very upset. :cry: i need to process about this a lot more, but we're taking the kids to a movie, so i gotta run for now sweeties. :hugs: i hope this doesn't mean anything.... i'll talk more when i get back hopefully ...


----------



## pk2of8

anyway, i also meant to say that the doc said we didn't have to repeat the post-coital test since my cm all appeared to be fine and everything. thank God. i don't think we could go through that again :wacko: honestly, i swear we spent more time in bed, in the bedroom today than we have in years maybe!! :dohh: :haha: ok, so i guess i'm exaggerating a little, but for real, the pressure of having to do it and having to do it by a specific TIME no less, just was way too much. it was so hard to keep "the mood" right and poor dh had the worst of it, of course. the whole pressure that he "must perform" was awful. i was really afraid that we were either going to end up in a HUGE argument again b/c of it, or that dh would just refuse to continue trying to have a baby or any number of awful things. it was just so stressful, so i'm SO glad we don't have to go through that again. so now, we have to wait for dh to finish his antibiotics. 11 more days. then another month before we can repeat the SA to check his numbers. ugh. double ugh and boo. that means not until around may 6th or may 9th or so. :cry: God, that just seems FOREVER away. :cry: so we'll have another SA done and have the results sent to the urologist and to my gyn. God, i hope it hasn't gone to where he has no sperm. that's defo my biggest fear right now. :cry: then what? i won't do a sperm donor thing. dh wouldn't want it. i suppose i'm jumping ahead of myself now, but it's just all so hard and upsetting and worrisome. :sad2: anyway, i guess i'll talk to you girls more tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all..
pk... hopefully dh test will come back fine:hugs: must be hard for you both! hope may comes around quick for you, waiting is the hardest parts in TTC..:hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxx
hopes...FXd that itch starts going soon!! :hugs:
asfm...too many loo visits last night and baby kicking until im wide awake so yet again another energyless day ahead! OH moaning about work again, and chloe moaning about school n stuff....oh man!! my family are born moaners! :growlmad: but im going to get dressed and take little man out for fresh air in a while then hopefully we can have a chilled afternoon catching up on mummys tv!:thumbup: xx


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies :hi:

PK big :hug: sounds so s stressful I really feel for you and OH. Fingers crossed his SA comes back ok. Is it possibls the sperm fell out? May will be here soon although I know when you are waiting it takes so much longer :hugs:

morning MC have a nice day with Connor. I'm just going to catch up on some housework. Have to clean my Dad's tomorrow so want to get as much done here before then. x


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: morning coral and mc...i can't sleep anymore. spring break and i've been up since 5:30 :dohh: thanks for the support sweeties. i'm just so worried about it now. may cannot get here fast enough. :wacko: coral, i'm hoping that maybe what happened is the sperm fell out. BIG TIME TMI WARNING (i wish we could make that flash or something...you know, like a sign :haha:) so like i said, dh was having a really hard time. not so much getting hard or being aroused, we were ok with that. he just has a hard time ejaculating again if it's been recent from the last time. that's why going every other day has been good for us. sometimes he can do more than that...or ejaculate every day. it kind of depends on things like how stressed or how tired he is. i really think so much of it is psychological, but so much about sex in general is psychological anyway. :wacko: anyway, so with all the pressure of WHY we were doing it and adding to that that it had to be at a specific time, dh just wasn't able to come. it was terrible...so frustrating. so twice we went to "plan b", which was for dh to masturbate until he was ready and then come inside me. blush: good grief i'm so embarrassed to be saying all of this, but i gotta talk about it :blush:) well, the first time, he couldn't "finish" that way either, and we tried again the "normal" way, and he still couldn't, so that's when we called the doc and moved the appt. i felt SO BAD for dh. he was taking it so well too...he always jokes when he's upset or under stress like that, and he was trying not to get angry. he was frustrated with himself and frustrated with the whole situation. especially when he already doesn't like the idea of "scheduling sex" AT ALL. he hates that, but he was so cooperative about the whole mess. i love him so much. anyway, so we tried again before the second appt. like i said, same problem going on, so we went to "plan b" again. this time, dh was able to come. he didn't want to masturbate in front of me...he wanted privacy and i understand that, so he was in the bathroom while i waited on the bed. he told me later that he had just started to ejaculate when he came out and then finished inside me. :blush: so since i didn't see it/wasn't there :wacko: i don't know if some of the ejaculate was "lost" in the bathroom before he came inside me or what happened. plus the volume (amount of ejaculate) may have been very low b/c he came already the day before. sometimes if he has a strong orgasm one day and we have sex the next day, he says he feels like there's not as much there. :shrug: so i'm wondering if the volume was already low and maybe some got "lost" then maybe there wasn't much that ended up inside me. plus, i'm thinking (hoping) that maybe it didn't get up as far as it needed to be, that maybe the sperm didn't reach my cervix, also b/c of how we ended up doing it. so if it didn't get up far enough, that maybe it just pooled around the entrance to my vagina or like you said coral, maybe "fell out". dh was very worried that it all fell out too. it was so funny, he didn't want me to get up afterwards :haha: he wanted me to stay laying down, and i've never told dh about staying laying down after we dtd before, so it was just cute. :haha: anyway, so that's all the dirty details. :blush: :dohh: good grief, i'm so embarrassed. like i said, just sooooooo glad we never have to do that again. :wacko:


----------



## Damita

Aww PK I'm sure it will be fine, I didn't know they still did post coital tests anymore how mbarrassing no wonder your DH felt like he had to perform :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

sorry most of my posts have been all about me and so long lately girls. :hugs: i don't know what i'd do without my ding dongs. this is so stressful :cry: what we want seems like such a simple thing, you know? we just want to have a baby. soon we'll be at that dreaded "one year trying" mark. :cry: ugh. yesterday dh was so sick of the whole mess (poor baby, it was so difficult on him...on us both, but mostly for him yesterday) that he just wanted to ask the doctor about starting iui's right away. i told him the doc is going to make us go through all this process with the testing first. now i'm just hoping that we have enough sperm to even do iui come may with the SA. if not, our insurance won't cover ivf. :cry: oh, and i ovulated yesterday, i'm sure of it. had a thermal shift this morning (chart stalkers, you can see :winkwink:). so i guess that's good in one way b/c it means bd timing was good. BUT it also means we only got one good attempt with good sperm the day before i ov'd, since yesterday appears to have been a total bust after all that effort and trying :wacko::cry: my opk was positive yesterday, so i thought maybe i would ov today, and dh was willing to try to bd again later tonight (he's been so sweet and cooperative), but i don't see the point now. if i've already had my thermal shift then i ov'd yesterday so the egg wouldn't be good by tonight anyway, and i can't ask dh to try again this morning...not after that whole debacle yesterday. :dohh: ivf is so expensive.


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs: that's what we are here for hunny, post as long as you want :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: thank you damita. yeah, post-coital isn't done as often anymore. i was a little surprised when the doc said she wanted to do it, but i guess the value was to see if my cm was hostile to his sperm. since she couldn't see any sperm, there wasn't much point to it, but i guess she was able to see that there wasn't anything in my cm to make it a bad environment for the sperm anyway :shrug: whatever, i'm just glad it's over. :wacko:


----------



## Damita

How can they tell do they just look up you and say oh that's cm is okay or do they use a mircoscope? Well that's got to be a plus sign that your cm is okay hunny :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww pk, dont be embarrased with us, i totally get why you said dh found it hard to perform now..didnt really get what the post coital testing was, i think it sounds like the :spermy: escaped/fell out...wishing you lost of luck that your :sex: the other day has done the trick,:dust::dust: no more waiting until may id you get that :bfp: in a couple of weeks....FXFXFX:dust:fxfxfxfx...
:wave: damita x


----------



## pk2of8

she took a swab/sample from my cervix (i don't know how much) and then looked at it under the microscope. yeah, good news that cm is good. :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: thank you mc :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

i guess i'm having a very short cycle for me this time too, since i ov'd yesterday. means it will be 26 days, and i have to call the doc back to reschedule those other tests. day "21" progesterone and the endometrial biopsy. the way they're scheduled now will be too late. i'll be in a new cycle and on af if no pg this time when i'm currently scheduled for the biopsy. i'll probably reschedule them tomorrow. give me one more day to be positive of my thermal shift, plus my doc doesn't work in the ofc on wed, she's at the hosp, so i'll call tomorrow.


----------



## coral11680

I agree don't be embarrassed with us we talk about all kinds of embarrassing things. I def think that the sperm prob got lost from the bathroom to you. I think ideally the penis should be on the cervix when he ejaculates, so it probably never got close to your cervix. Sounds like the BD'ing the day before was good timing though so fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: thanks coral :hugs: yeah i agree about placement of the penis and such, so i just hope that was why.


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies

BIG BIG :hug: to ya PK

Hiya:hi: Damita...missed you!!:flower:

:hi: MC and Coral:hugs:

asfm, I think I O'v last night....I didnt :sex: cause we had done it two nights in a row & DH was not really in the mood for it last night so I didn't want to push it...oh well:shrug:


----------



## pk2of8

very possible china about your ov :hugs: i totally undy what you mean too about not wanting to push it, but if you ov yesterday and bd'd the 2 nights before that, then i think you're right on with it :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry guys, been hopping on and off and haven't had a chance to post anything. Keep dozing off etc :haha: x

PK I really feel for you, its been quite an ordeal for you and DH hasn't it? Don't be embarrassed :hugs: Nothing is TMI during TTC and Pregnancy in the right company ie here! I agree with everything been said, sounds like those :spermy: just never made it to your cervix. Sending you masses of hugs :hugs: :hug: :hugs: x

China, yes looking like O yesterday, but don't worry. I am a firm believer that pre O :sex: is very effective x

Coral, hope you have a productive day on the housework, I am working my way up to it :haha: x

MC, I slept the same also, but at least I don't have a toddler to deal with in my sleep deprived state, hope you get some chill time this afternoon. x

Morning Damita! Nice to have you back. I saw on FB your aneamic again, have your tried Feroglobin liquid? Its pretty quick working and much easier to absorb than iron tabs. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, really glad you were seen by a sympathetic doc, just hope you can get an appointment soon and find some relief! x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: tink and china....raining here and have to go into town....:growlmad: best stop soon, not going if im gonna get wet!!!!!


----------



## babydream

Good afternoon all,

I've been lurking for days to see how you all are...

Congratulation SB, very happy for you and planning to follow you soon xx

PK, don't be embarrassed hunni, i'm afraid i'm gonna have to go through this with dh as well, i'll probably moan about it too. Hope you're well xx

China girl, fx for ov, good luck for the tww xx

Damita, glad to hear you had a good time up in Scotland but look after yourself i read you're not feeling well on fb. xx

Lupine, great wedding plan, hope you'll have a bump by then, you'd look gorgeous. 

Phoebe, hope you're feeling better hunni, you were very down lately, cheer up and talk to us when you need to. ((hugs))

MC, you look beautiful, don't let ppl tell you otherwise, they just jealous i told ya! love ya xxxx

Hopes, thank god the doc was concerned so she takes your rash seriously, hope they'll sort it out for you xx

Poppy, hope family is better now after tummy bug, your icecream sounds delicious. MS kicked in properly yet? xxxx

MommyV, hope you are well xx

Coral, you must be lonely without dh, but you'll be following him soon, right? Hope you and bump okay xx

PJ, i've been thinking about you hunni, hope you're okay (((hugs)))

All other ding dongs, eesoja, DM, ladyb, Lew and TTC, hope you all are well.

asfm...still don't know about dh's SA result, its at the surgery but doc wants to have a word with me, so i have a tel app for next monday. Yes, another bloody week. Not being able to b'd as much b/c i work 6nights this week but whenever we can we have a quicky lol. I'm on cd12 and doing opk which are neg for now. fx wont be long.

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Oh and Jenn, i'm glad you had a nice time on Tenerife and sorry about you being upset about you sil's announcment. It's okay hunni, i'd feel the same way but our time will come soon. (((hugs))))


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Criky, you really have had a massive wait for the SA results haven't you babydream? :hugs: Bet your shattered too, you work too hard honey, miss you here x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC raining here also, rotten day! don't envy you having to go out in it x


----------



## China girl

I receive this emails from Proverbs 31 Ministries randomly, I just wanted to share this with you ladies.:hugs:

Losing Heart
24 Mar 2011
Marybeth Whalen
"Therefore, since through God's mercy we have this ministry, we do not lose heart." 
2 Corinthians 4:1 (NIV) 

In the mid 90's I chose 2 Corinthians 4:1 as my life verse. At the time, God was teaching me a big lesson about truly appreciating where He had me in life. As a mom of several small children I could often be found complaining about the mess, the noise, the lack of "me" time. I thought often about running away, pointing my car at the horizon and driving until the road ran out.

God began showing me that being a mom was about having a ministry to these little people He had given me. When I found this verse, I felt that it summed up in one line all that I needed to remember: It's only through His mercy that I have these children andwhile I am in the midst of my ministryI should not lose heart, as I was apt to do. I clung to this verse as a spiritual life rope.

Fast forward to the other day as I was doing my Bible study. My circumstances have changed, as circumstances do. I am no longer that young frantic mother. This time I was struggling with something else as I flipped past 2 Corinthians 4:1. My eyes fell to the notation I'd made years ago: "MY LIFE VERSE" it said in all caps. I re-read the familiar verse, but this time I applied my current situation to it.

Years later, I am just as quick to lose heart. I have a ministry that looks different from the one I had then. This one involves new challenges, new feelings of inadequacy. Yet I was reminded again that it is only through His mercy that I have this ministry. And in the midst of this ministryeven as I struggle with challenges and inadequaciesI should not lose heart.

What can we do when we are losing heart in the midst of the ministry God has given us, whatever it might be? I went to scripture and found some answers to this question:

Luke 18:1 tells us we should always pray and not give up.

2 Corinthians 4:16 tells us we should remember that we are being renewed inwardly day by day.

Galatians 6:9 tells us that we should focus on the harvest that will come if we do not give up.

Ephesians 3:12-13 tells us that we should find comfort in the amazing ability we have to approach God with freedom and confidence.

2 Thessalonians 3:13 tells us that we should just keep doing what is right.

And finally Hebrews 12:3 tells us that we should think about Jesus and what He endured on our behalf. Nothing we are going through will compare with that.

These verses help me to keep things in perspective when I lose heart and I hope they will help you, too. Whether you are a single woman caring for an elderly parent, a mom of young children, a professional in a tough job, a wife in a struggling marriage, or a woman chasing after her dreams, it's easy to lost heart from time to time. It's not whether we will, it's what we'll do about it when we do. Armed with these verses we can remember that God in His mercy gave us a ministry, and we can live out our callings without losing heart if we will only keep turning to Him.

Dear Lord, I know I am where You want me, that You gave me this ministry. And I know that You do not want me to lose heart but to persevere. Help me to remember to focus on You when I want to run away  to find my strength in You. Thank You for Your mercy. In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Damita

According the calculators we should be :sex: every day this week, so far so good :winkwink:


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: thank you tink and babyd :hugs:

babyd, yeah hun it should only take about 3 days to get the SA results back. if the doc wants to talk to you first, there may be issues with his results. i don't want to be negative sweetie, but personally, i prefer to prepare myself for bad news otherwise i have a hard time dealing with it. :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

China girl said:


> I receive this emails from Proverbs 31 Ministries randomly, I just wanted to share this with you ladies.:hugs:
> 
> Losing Heart
> 24 Mar 2011
> Marybeth Whalen
> "Therefore, since through God's mercy we have this ministry, we do not lose heart."
> 2 Corinthians 4:1 (NIV)
> 
> In the mid 90's I chose 2 Corinthians 4:1 as my life verse. At the time, God was teaching me a big lesson about truly appreciating where He had me in life. As a mom of several small children I could often be found complaining about the mess, the noise, the lack of "me" time. I thought often about running away, pointing my car at the horizon and driving until the road ran out.
> 
> God began showing me that being a mom was about having a ministry to these little people He had given me. When I found this verse, I felt that it summed up in one line all that I needed to remember: It's only through His mercy that I have these children andwhile I am in the midst of my ministryI should not lose heart, as I was apt to do. I clung to this verse as a spiritual life rope.
> 
> Fast forward to the other day as I was doing my Bible study. My circumstances have changed, as circumstances do. I am no longer that young frantic mother. This time I was struggling with something else as I flipped past 2 Corinthians 4:1. My eyes fell to the notation I'd made years ago: "MY LIFE VERSE" it said in all caps. I re-read the familiar verse, but this time I applied my current situation to it.
> 
> Years later, I am just as quick to lose heart. I have a ministry that looks different from the one I had then. This one involves new challenges, new feelings of inadequacy. Yet I was reminded again that it is only through His mercy that I have this ministry. And in the midst of this ministryeven as I struggle with challenges and inadequaciesI should not lose heart.
> 
> What can we do when we are losing heart in the midst of the ministry God has given us, whatever it might be? I went to scripture and found some answers to this question:
> 
> Luke 18:1 tells us we should always pray and not give up.
> 
> 2 Corinthians 4:16 tells us we should remember that we are being renewed inwardly day by day.
> 
> Galatians 6:9 tells us that we should focus on the harvest that will come if we do not give up.
> 
> Ephesians 3:12-13 tells us that we should find comfort in the amazing ability we have to approach God with freedom and confidence.
> 
> 2 Thessalonians 3:13 tells us that we should just keep doing what is right.
> 
> And finally Hebrews 12:3 tells us that we should think about Jesus and what He endured on our behalf. Nothing we are going through will compare with that.
> 
> These verses help me to keep things in perspective when I lose heart and I hope they will help you, too. Whether you are a single woman caring for an elderly parent, a mom of young children, a professional in a tough job, a wife in a struggling marriage, or a woman chasing after her dreams, it's easy to lost heart from time to time. It's not whether we will, it's what we'll do about it when we do. Armed with these verses we can remember that God in His mercy gave us a ministry, and we can live out our callings without losing heart if we will only keep turning to Him.
> 
> Dear Lord, I know I am where You want me, that You gave me this ministry. And I know that You do not want me to lose heart but to persevere. Help me to remember to focus on You when I want to run away  to find my strength in You. Thank You for Your mercy. In Jesus' Name, Amen.

massive :hug: China...thank you sweetie. i actually get the same emails from this ministry. i LOVE them! start my day with them every day :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks for sharing China....... for me that spoke about God's purpose in the things we do, I have never looked at motherhood as a ministry at all... And layed up here, having managed only 30 mins of housework due to pain and exhaustion it spoke into my situation. Thanks honey, and God bless you :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita, a woman on a :sex: mission, you go girly :) :dust: for this cycle x


----------



## babydream

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Criky, you really have had a massive wait for the SA results haven't you babydream? :hugs: Bet your shattered too, you work too hard honey, miss you here x

Aaahh Tink i'm so sorry i've missed you out of my post. I was looking at your siggy on top of the page not to miss anyone and bang i missed you lol. Hope you're okay hunni, you seem to be in constant pain. Have plenty of rest. Yes, dh's SA was on 10th March and still no result, so i am frustrated and now worried cause doc wants a chat which means its not so good. :nope: xxxx


----------



## babydream

pk2of8 said:


> :hugs: thank you tink and babyd :hugs:
> 
> babyd, yeah hun it should only take about 3 days to get the SA results back. if the doc wants to talk to you first, there may be issues with his results. i don't want to be negative sweetie, but personally, i prefer to prepare myself for bad news otherwise i have a hard time dealing with it. :hugs:

I know hunni, i am worried and prepared. I know doc's chat is not a good sign. xx :cry:


----------



## babydream

That is beautiful CG, thanks for sharing. It makes me think...positive. xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I didn't say anything cause I didn't want to make you feel bad lol I know you didn't mean to leave me out :hugs: yes I'll be ok honey, its all worth it x

Must be so frustrating waiting to speak to the doctor, why do they make us wait like this? have they no idea what us women go through TTC? grrr :hugs: x


----------



## China girl

Love you ladies:hugs:

Don't give up, because I am NOT!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been busy today painting my nieces house they have just got been the gym to when i ovulat i am not going the gym for 2 weeks because i want to try had this month for my bfp x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

@caz.....good luck :flower:
@china..i am struggling emotionally lately always seem down and like i have the weight of the world on me, that post you shared puts it into perspective for me....rang a few bells and made me think...im lucky really and just need to stop taking things for granted :hugs: thanx for posting it and God bless! xx
@tink:wave: 
@babydream...monday is 5 sleeps and like i said monday is a good day for appointments!! pms mrs K xx love ya xxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi babyd :hi: 
I really hope the news isn't bad about DH SA :hug: It isn't fair to have to wait that long worrying though.
China good luck for testing :dust:
Tink I hope these next 3 months fly by for you so you can get back to being a bit pain free :hugs: 
MC 5 more sleep :yipee: can't wait I'm almost as excited as you!
hope PJ is doing ok. 
where's Poppy today?


----------



## coral11680

also good luck Damita and Caz :dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: awww thanx coral!:hugs: its going fast isnt it!!! 5 sleeps!!! wow!!!


----------



## poppy666

Im around but only just :growlmad: flaming Virgin Media pissing me off, my internet been down allllllllllllllllllllllllll day due to a fault somewhere and may take up to 48hrs to fix so im using a 3 dongle and ive not managed to get a signal all day barr now so if it goes i give up today :dohh:

I will try read back but forgive me if i disappear :haha:

Hope everyone ok :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

not good with dongles around my area either poppy, we have sky broadband...hope your ok...family better?? xx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I swear MC dongle going through the flipping window in a min... its sooooooo slow, yep family just about back to normal, i thought i still had it this morning but just resigned to the fact ive got MS slightly of a morning till 11ish then it comes back of an evening, but its managable fx'd it stays that way and all that CM isnt good :growlmad: lol i shouldnt moan just having a bad internet day.

CG that was a lovely n uplifting post, thanks for sharing :kiss:

BD really hope everything goes ok with these tests for you sweetie & PK really LOVE to see both your BFPs this year you both deserve this with what your going through :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Tink and Coral hope your both in good spirits and Tink free of pain today :kiss:

I know ive missed someone sorry will try catch up when this thing isnt freezing n crashing x


----------



## China girl

Thank you ladies for the positive feedback. I was very hesitant to post it because I didn't want to offend anyone. (everyone has different religious views and stuff) I want to lift everyones spirit today, cause we all have things going on in our lives. Some good and some bad. I wanted each of you ladies to know how blessed you are & that you are going to continue to be blessed. Stay focused your season will come:flower:

SN: I'm hungry..I'm going to go eat, I will chat with you ladies in a lil bit:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: poppy...glad you and your family are feeling better sweetie. and it is so frustrating when internet not working properly! :hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all saw doctor today and made my first midwife appointment tue 26th April. Brought some pregnacare today was on 3 for 2 at boots. 

haven't got time to read bk so hope everyone is ok


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China, if I wasn't a Christian I would still appreciate seeing your post. It came from the part of you that cared about us, and wanted to encourage and uplift us. That means a lot honey, thank you x

Hey Coralista, can't wait to be pain free, and we can get our prams out for some power walking :haha: x

MC :hugs: x

Pops, annoying dogle thingy, they aren't great are they? FX virgin get your sorted soon x

Sleeping Bubs, all official now huh?! :happydance: x

Caz, hope your ok honey! I got everything crossed that this is your cycle x


----------



## sleeping bubs

yep sure is tink!! went wedding shopping today no clue wot going to do about my dress but got bridesmaI|ds for £2\0

sorry for typing errors Mckenzie is on my lap pressing the buttons lol bbb m mmmmmmnnnnn c


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

awwww cute McKenzie :) Love wedding shopping, and baby shopping! You get to enjoy both this year you lucky thing :) Something empire line? how big do you usually get? x


----------



## puppycat

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> When you have 4 kids, there's just no way you ever get the chance to rest too much Puppycat :rofl: But thanks for the advice :hugs: The problem was, I wasn't resting enough, that's why they all keep on at me here. My problems aren't limited to SPD though, I also have disc degeneration due to scoliosis, SIJD, CFS, Fibromyalgia, Pernicious anaemia, and now gestational diabetes :rofl: mmmmmmm butterfly cakes, I want some!!!!!! :) x

Sorry honey, I didn't realise there were other things on top :dohh: now I feel silly! :hugs:



mothercabbage said:


> thanx for the sympathy girls but it seems people that are around me think its some kina compliment to say "hi fatty" when they see me...im usually a size 10 and now im a size 10 with a bump, not fat in the slightest bit, puppycat my mother has always had a problem with me being preg ever since a had a son, she only had 6 girls...i think she resents me or is jelous, she even said after i had connor id never regain my figure, well to her dismay i did and now i think she hopes im having a boy and will lose my figure...she can be mean, not a good mother, well fed and clothed but no emotional support as a kid!!:cry; but it only teaches me how i need to be with my own kids!:thumbup:...had a lovely sleep this afternoon:sleep: and now im refreshed for an hour:rofl:

Sorry your Mum is not emotionally supportive MC :hugs: that must be hard but yes a good lesson in life for you xx

Took the butterfly cakes to the in laws for after tea, yummy, got my bootie and mitten knitting patterns here ready to tackle my first knitting mission so I'm off... wish me luck!! :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi ladies!
Just nipping on quick to let u know i am around and thinking of every single one of you :)
Im feeling slightly better although still a bit gutted, sad and worried at times but overall trying to think positive about my situation and ttc. 
Plus today i have had lots of ewcm which i normally get about 2 days before O so DH and i will BD tonight and tomorrow then leave it in God's hands for this cycle i think. I have done no opk'ing or anything this cycle so if i get a bfp then i will consider it my miracle x


----------



## babydream

Jenny Penn said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just nipping on quick to let u know i am around and thinking of every single one of you :)
> Im feeling slightly better although still a bit gutted, sad and worried at times but overall trying to think positive about my situation and ttc.
> Plus today i have had lots of ewcm which i normally get about 2 days before O so DH and i will BD tonight and tomorrow then leave it in God's hands for this cycle i think. I have done no opk'ing or anything this cycle so if i get a bfp then i will consider it my miracle x

Good luck Jenn (((hugs)))) xxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

ok so not great news. actually got in to see dermatologist today because they had a cancellation today, which is good because otherwise there were no available appointments until may! yikes. well anyway.. it took 3 dermatologists in the room looking at me pretty much naked to decide that i DO have PR. They said it could last for weeks or months and continue to get worse and worse before it gets better. They said it was difficult to diagnose my case because it is extreme with it covering my face and almost all the way down to my toes and everywhere in between.

They said things like benadryl and calamine will soothe a little, if at all, but will not ever make it go away. They said the only thing they can give me to make it go away is prednisone for 14 days, but that it has a slight risk of things like cleft palate, etc. They kept saying "well its up to you if you want to take it, we just dont think you will hold out like this" SO.. they sent the prescription to my pharmacy, but i do NOT think i will be taking it. 

It seems really selfish of me to risk my teeny tiny baby just for my own personal comfort. Its not like my actual health is at risk, they made that clear.

Stressful.

What would you guys do!?


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Hopes- that's too bad that this is not going to go away easily for you maybe you could try any and all natural and home remedies to help the itch and if you get to the point where you just can't take anymore take the prednisone I really hope that you're able to relieve the itch without needing the prescription


----------



## Hopes314

Thanks mommyv, i know were going to try a bunch of things. I just feel that in my circumstance, I'm home all the time with no work or school to attend, so it would be selfish of me to take the prednisone for just this. I don't know. The itch is extreme and the rash is on my face now. The drs said that both of those things are pretty rare. Maybe this will be extreme and short-lived, and I can joke about it in a week or two. Or deal with it for the whole pregnancy and name my baby Pityriasis :haha: ok that was a terrible joke :)


----------



## Hopes314

also forgot to mention, OH had his appointment with the orthopedic dr this morning and.. hes getting the surgery. At this point the dr thinks its the best option, its a somewhat major surgery, theyre going to remove a piece of bone from somewhere else in the shoulder that is unnecessary and attach it to his socket where he is missing a piece of bone. The surgery is only like 3 hours but hes going to have a pretty big scar from it since its a very open surgery. Oh.. and his surgery is NEXT TUESDAY.. less than a week away... yikes!! He will be out of work entirely for at least 4 weeks, but full recovery is 6 months. Guess I will have someone to be home with me and we can be itchy and hurty together :)


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: aw hopes, you poor thing!!! what a rotten dx to get during pg!!! i think i would try the home remedies for the itching first, like mommyv suggested. and only do the prednisone if it was totally unbearable. cool baths. oatmeal lotions...any kind of lotions that you think would work. i hope it clears up for you very quickly sweetie. mine took a few weeks, but it didn't itch so much. it was embarrassing where it showed (on my chest and neck and arms), and i didn't have it as bad as you, so i'm so sorry you're having to deal with this hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:and i hope dh's surgery goes well too sweetie. will he be off work for the full 4 weeks? it's great that they can get it done so quickly tho. i'll be praying for both of you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...
@hopes...glad you had your app, and good news its nothing serious, i know the itch must drive you mad but i think i wouldnt take the meds either...like you said why risk baby for your own comfort! id sit in a cold bath for the next 20 weeks i think..use none perfumed lotions and showergel maybe a sensitive washing powder?? just so you dont aggrivate it any more than neseccary(i always spell that wrong :haha:)hope it clears soon :flower:...hope dh surgery goes well and he has a speedy recovery!:thumbup: :hugs: to you both! xxxxx
all other ding dongs:hugs::kiss:...busy day today but cba so may just sit on my ass!!:rofl:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey tink na I don't usually get big well wasn't with Mckenzie just a bump lol So might be able to get away with buying a normal size dress for me with a high waist!! 

Hopes glade u got an appointment hopefully the natural remeidies help 

Hey MC hope u are ok.

Mckenzie is ill again :-( kept been sick though the night so went to doctors this morning he has an ear infection on antibiotics but brought it all back :-( He now asleep sitting up in his pushchair :-(


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: sleeping...awww :hugs: for LO..hows the symptoms? xx


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Hopes- I hope that you can figure some great natural itch remedy to get you through until your rash goes away and I hope that dh has a complication free surgery and like you said at least the two of you will be home together for a little while

MC- hope your doing well today can't wait for that scan on Monday

Sleeping bubs- sorry the little one isn't feeling well poor little man hopefully he'll be feeling better soon

asfm- feeling a bit sicker woke up at 4am to pee and I wasn't feeling too well also I've been super thirsty but I think that's pretty normal having my inlaws over tonight for dinner and we are going to tell them about the pregnancy they should be very excited they just love having grandchildren


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: mommyv....good luck with breaking the news! hope you have a fab night:happydance:..:hugs: for symptoms kicking in! :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Yes MC I think it's going to be a great night my mil has been in New Mexico visiting my sil so she hasn't been around to tell but they have been hoping for another grandchild and I'm going to be making lemon bars for dessert yum and even though the ms sucks it reassures me and so far doesn't feel as bad as it was with my other lo's I had it pretty bad with both of them


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hellllllllo Ding Dongs :flower:

Puppycat, Don't be silly, you wasn't to know and you were trying to be helpful! :hugs: x

Hopes, glad your app was productive! I agree with what the others have said, keep the steroids on the back burner if you really can't cope, but try and ride out the storm in the meantime. Don't quote me, but I'm pretty sure if you do use it, its the best time of your pregnancy to chance using it. I know you mentioned cleft pallet, but the pallet is fully formed already by the stage you are in pregnancy. My ex had one so I was always scanned at the earliest point that it was formed and this was at about 18 weeks. Anyhow, I say err on the side of caution and try and cope without if you can. What about aqueous cream mixed with the calamine lotion kept in the fridge? that's meant to be better than calamine lotion for itching. Good news about DH's Opp, be nice for him not to have to keep suffering! x

Ooooooooh how annoying, I remeber NOTHING else :haha::blush: x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey MC symptoms are sore nips and bb, bloating but IBS related lol bit nervous.

Got a bit of stretching along c-section scar and hip started hurting again but insoles are well old waiting for new ones.

Mckenzie playing now so feeling a bit better has kept 3oz (milk mixed with water) down and half a party ring and paracetamol down this time, brought his antibiotics and paracetamol up at 11am then slept for 2hrs..


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: good morning lovelies :hi:

how is everybody this morning? i'm trying to change my doctor's appts for those next 2 things...on hold right now. otherwise, just another rainy/stormy day here. blah. what a sucky spring break it's been and now it's almost over. boo. we still haven't gotten our tax return either, and if it comes tomorrow, we won't be able to go to disney this weekend b/c i have to work on saturday. :nope: this just sucks.

so just hanging out at the house (again) today. nothing new to report either. having a strong temp rise it seems. stronger than usual. don't want to get my hopes up for anything tho. i feel really bad for the kids. poor sweeties have been holed up in the house all week b/c of the rain and haven't got to do anything for their week off school. ....ok progesterone test stays on the 7th but endometrial biopsy moved to the 11th, b/c if we haven't conceived then i will get af on the 12th. at first they didn't want to move it. so glad they did...that would have been terribly awkward...having af on the 14th and having to do that. they go in through the cervix. yuck...... anyway...

mommyv, i hope your sickness doesn't get too bad this time sweetie :hugs:

mc, i say sit on your ass as much as you want. you deserve it :haha::kiss:

sleeping, i hope mckenzie gets well soon...poor little thing, he does get the worst of it a lot :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs::hi: good morning tink...how are you feeling today sweetie?


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh bless ya PK hope tests go ok.

yer mckenzie always seems to get ill :-( but first time an ear infection usually tonsillitis


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: pk, i agree not a nice idea for testing while af is around...but glad they changed it!:thumbup: well i got the whole house cleaned up...will be a shit hole again tomorrow, i live with slobs!:haha:
ive been watching birth videos on you tube and now im scared:argh: ill be ok after a day or so but not sure i will be watching them on there again, One born every minute is quite tame compared to some ive just seen.....:argh:
not much doing on here today, where is everyone...:hugs: to all xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm ok, just busy sorting out costumes for Jessica's majorette competition over easter, its never ending. I keep trying to keep up here and I forget what's happening with you all lol I'll try catching up again in a sec :rofl: x


----------



## phoebe

:kiss::hugs:Hello ladies xxx:hi::hi::hi:
Hope all is well with u guys. apologies for not being about, things have been so manic down here, with the decorating, apps etc etc. Was writing a post earlier but the nurse arrived and had to quickly switch comp off pffft!! Have been so ill lately and am on AB's so been feeling out of it. Wont be able to stay on long now as i will have to get ready for the mother-out-law's birthday meal!:wacko: So i will have to read back and take notes methinks, but from what i have seen, Good luck PK sweetie, i hope and pray everything works out for u both.:hugs: SBubs sorry l/o is poorly, hope he is betterer soon hunny:hugs: MV good luck with ur family, hmmmmmm lemon bars sound delish:hugs: Dum Dum u rest up girly, and ur bump is beautiful to me, sod what others say:hugs: Hopes sorry to hear about this rash, i do hope it clears soon:hugs:CG loved ur post from other day, makes me hopeful about life and my current situ:hugs: BD thanks for what u said the other day, was v.v.thoughtful tyvm:hugs: Corally, Tinky, Popsy, Puppycat,Damita, Lupes, Jenny, PJ, and any1 i missed, i hope u are all well and keeping good. I promise to get back on here properly soon. LOVE U ALL VERY MUCH XXXXXXX
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: just lost my post and i'm too lazy to re-type it. :haha: and i had something all written out for everybody too :wacko: 

oh well...pheebles :hugs: love you too sweetie :kiss:

tink, full schedules are neverending with all the lo's :hugs: just try to rest as much as you can inbetween sweetie :hugs:

mc, i live with slobs too :haha: although, i've been contributing recently b/c i've been so stressed prior to spring break with work and all. i've been trying to gear myself up to clean my room all week and cba. :haha: ah, i'll get to it probably this afternoon :winkwink::haha:

sleeping, poor little mckenzie :hugs: hopefully the ear infection is just a one-time thing :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls

Been at my Dads all day cleaning and getting the kids from their clubs etc. Now just cooking dinner. Still at least I don't have to clean there now until I get back form my vacation! :yipee:

Struggling to remember what I read now! :dohh:

Hi everyone hope you are all well! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Just thought id pop on and say hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :flower:

Hope everyone is well, any testers this week? :wacko: ive lost track x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I think we have all lost the plot today :wacko:


----------



## Hopes314

goood morning(actually its evening for you guys and afternoon here, but i just woke up :haha:)

i cried to OH last night because i feel so overwhelmed by my yucky skin. he even cried :( But then we were laying in bed and my whole belly started moving! i got a big bulge on the left side of my belly and it was squirming all over the place.. OH and i both got to see that for the first time, and it made me feel like all of this will be worth it and that even considering the prednisone is stupid.


excited to see all these new 1st tri's with morning sickness and new fun symptoms for all of us :) i hated the morning sickness but it felt so reassuring that it was real and that things were probably doing what they should :)

pk temps are looking lovelyyyy

tink hope you are feeling ok. putting the lotions in the fridge is a good ideaaaa, i hadnt thought of that :)


----------



## pk2of8

:awww: thanks hopes :flower: like i said, i'm trying not to get my hopes up, really. it is a much better rise for me so soon after ov than i usually have, but i'm to the point where i feel like "expect the unexpected" with my cycles and ttc. i guess i'll get crosshairs tomorrow. then we'll get a better idea of how the temps compare to my other cycles than the jumbled up mess it is now. i like to "pin" my cycles on ov day (after i ov obviously) and for my coverline so you can see the difference in the temp rise rather than leaving it at the actual temps. that way, even if the temps themselves are all "off" or different, usually the ratio in the rise and degree of difference from pre-ov to post-ov are generally the same and you can see the pattern. i don't know if that made sense to anybody else :wacko: but i know what i mean :haha:

poppy, how are you today sweetie? :hugs:

hopes, i think it's good to have a good cry every once in a while. :hugs: so awesome to see your belly moving like that from the baby. :cloud9: it makes everything all better. :hugs:

:hi: coral...how long will you be stateside sweetie?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm took my last clomid at 6.30 woopp let the sex begin haha x x x


----------



## Hopes314

pk yes the chart thing makes sense of course! i always thought it was interesting to peek at your charts because of how they are all lined up like that. i cant wait to see how your bfp temps look on the chart, i know mine were a LITTLE higher but not HUGE.. so a little change on there can mean a lot :)


----------



## Hopes314

caz :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Ooooo PK wouldnt it be amazing if you got your bfp before all your tests are completed :happydance::dust::dust:

Im good thank you :hugs::kiss: only managing to eat half my tea's lately due to getting sicky, but then an hour later im eating again :haha: but fx'd im not getting hit with the dreaded MS too much x


----------



## Hopes314

poppy.. does tea = dinner? i cant believe i never caught on to this :dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

question for whoever, my skins getting super dry from using all the calamine and ice packs and all, but im only supposed to use unscented stuff now. can i use an unscented lotion like baby aveeno and that would be fine right? like no yucky chemicals in that that would hurt my skin or tiny baby? i think were going to pick some up tonight


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That's why I suggested Aqueous calamine cream hopes, think it would be quite soothing for you. I dunno whether there is an American brand for such a cream, here we can buy it over the counter at our pharmacy. Should do the trick combining the itch relief of the calamine with a hypo allergenic moisture cream x


----------



## poppy666

Hopes i use Olive Oil on dry skin, also used it on korben when he was born... and yes Tea=Dinner but i class Dinner when i eat something around noon and Tea 5pm lol :winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

hey girls Tink they have a cream called aquaphor in the usa not sure if its the same as aqueous cream but might be? Hopes I used it on my babies with bad diaper rash (docs reccommendation) and it worked wonders so may be worth a try !


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> That's why I suggested Aqueous calamine cream hopes, think it would be quite soothing for you. I dunno whether there is an American brand for such a cream, here we can buy it over the counter at our pharmacy. Should do the trick combining the itch relief of the calamine with a hypo allergenic moisture cream x

hehe tink i remember you saying aqueous calamine but i didnt know what on earth that was! i mean i know what aqueous means lol, but i didnt know that such a cream existed? hmm any US people know of a brand that has that? will do some googling. the calamine i have now is "medicated" calamine, active ingredients are calamine and pramoxine hcl 1% (topical anesthetic) i couldnt even find regular calamine, but was told that pramoxine and other topical anesthetics are not of any known risk.

unfortunately this calamine does have a light scent too, but like i said its the only kind i could find? everything else had 23923472 other active ingredients and things i didnt think needed to be added to my skin.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Cant seem to find anything American like it, maybe google just likes giving me UK sites :haha: anyhow, something like that is mild enough for a newborn baby and contains no chemicals x

Hey Pops! How are you honey? x

PK, can't wait to see how your chart turns out, maybe that 'amazing night' you had was positivity miraculous...... FX :hugs: x


----------



## Hopes314

coral11680 said:


> hey girls Tink they have a cream called aquaphor in the usa not sure if its the same as aqueous cream but might be? Hopes I used it on my babies with bad diaper rash (docs reccommendation) and it worked wonders so may be worth a try !

i have actually seen little tubes of aquaphor before, but dont know much about it! will look into that! dermatologist said yesterday to be careful what i put on the skin because since it will need to be used over such a large area, a lot of it will be absorbed by the body.. which is why they didnt try to give me a prescription topical cream instead of the oral prednisone.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

You might be able to get the phamacy to mix up something like it for you, from what I can tell, they keep aqueous cream behind the counter to mix other medications in. Its very inexpensive, you could even mix in some of your own calamine and see whether it helps? 
Oooooooh just seen your post Coral, :haha: thanks, I knew they must have it over there!

You ok Coralista? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes I had to plaster it on my first newborns skin on an hourly basis, he had Eczema from a week old. Nothing harmful in it at all honey x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Little tubes? I'm sure you must be able to buy a big tub of it over the counter. Either that or I hope you find something Hopes :hugs: x

Right I gotta get to bed, I'm shattered zzzzzz will catch up with you all properly tomorrow. Not intended to ignore anyone, I'm just tired and tied up with kids stuff here :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Night Tink im good thanks, sleep well


----------



## coral11680

yes it comes in big tubs also and is meant for irritated skin so sure it will help hopes, I'm sure there will be no harm to baby as it is recommended for babies, good luck.
:rofl: just watching celebrity juice, did anyone see the scooter race I was imagining me and Tink racing on them! lol night girls see ya's tomorrow! xxx


----------



## pk2of8

yeah hopes, defo try the aquafor (sp??...aquaphor??). that's good for all kinds of stuff and is meant to be gentle i think. i've used it with my kids also. or for something natural, you could defo try the olive oil like poppy suggested. i've never done it myself, but one of my sisters is really into natural remedies and organic stuff and she swears by it. she says just using a very little (it spreads easily :haha:) right after the shower does wonders for dry skin. otherwise, i think the aveeno would be a very safe bet also. i use the aveeno shower soap (with a blue cap) b/c it's so gentle and my skin gets very very dry and itchy from all my allergies. :hugs:

tink, that would be miraculous :winkwink: not that :sex: with my dh isn't always wonderful and totally pleasurable as it is, but SOME times just totally blow my mind :haha: anyway, i guess we have about 10 more days to find out! :dohh: 

poppy, tink, hopes...i'm not sure if we'll see it in my temps or not if i'm preggo. i kinda think we would, but i guess that's not always the case so :shrug: who knows! :dohh:

supposed to be sunny here tomorrow :happydance: FINALLY, so we're defo going to the beach tomorrow!!! :wohoo::wohoo: dh and i have started talking to a realtor also b/c we have to purchase a home before july when our lease is up. we may have found something here in the same neighborhood. i wanted to move on the island and be even closer to the beach (not like we're far now...just about a 10-15 min drive depending on traffic), but i think we'll be able to get something more affordable and bigger here in the neighborhood we're at. so, i'll take it :winkwink: maybe in another 5 years or so we can move out to the island. :winkwink: 

wow, i can't believe it's so late!!!! we just finished watching "Case 39" with the kids. WOW. scary, yes some, but mostly it was just SO STRESSFUL and anxiety-provoking. i don't watch scary movies without dh at night. they give me nightmares, so i told dh he has to "do" something to fix it so i won't have nightmares. he asked me what he should do, and i told him to be creative :haha: eh, we may just go on to sleep, but i better sign off. :hugs: and :kiss: and i'll talk to you tomorrow sweeties xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning girls.....
@hopes i did suggest an aqueous cream as thats what i used on my itchy rash...also used it on chloe as a baby due to dry skin...hope you find some relief in it!:hugs:
@tink..hows the pains today?hope they not too bad:hugs:
@pk...hope you get some sun over there its windy and moserable here, march winds and april showers are deffo upon us!!!:hugs:
@poppy..i also call dinner the "lunch"time meal and tea the evening(5pm)meal, just changed it so the usa girls dont get confused:haha:...i was like that for a while with eating, could eat half then got :sick: but within half hour or so wanted the other half of dinner....i think i know what small and often means now :rofl::hugs:
@babydream...:dust::hugs::kiss:
@phoebe.........hows beruit going?? :hugs:
@mommyv and sleeping...any :sick: or sore :holly: yet? x
asfm.....im 20 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wohoo: half way(ish) i cant believe i am here already, bump pics attatched:thumbup: ignore the stretch marks(thanx chloe!!:dohh:)..scan is getting nearer and now the excitement is fading into nerves...will baby be healthy? growing ok? i actually broke down in tears with worry last night,OH said it will be fine,but i cant help but worry...:wacko:..hope your all ok,have a good day ya'll xxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







bump 20 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 3









bump top up 20 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls waiting to go the gym happy Friday woopp and the kids break up today for 2 weeks mc 20 weeks yayy love the bump hun x x x


----------



## sleeping bubs

morning all had an eventful night with Mckenzie at 2am diarrhoea then 3am was sick but was bright green :-( went all floppy and not really responsive so called 999 they came within 5mins and checked him over by this point was more alert blood sugar levels were 3.8, p160 and resp 26. As A&E were manic they got us an appointment with out of hrs doc who we saw at 04:30 but he said prob his ear infection doing this so need to try and get antibiotics in him and keep them down and give watered down milk to get blood sugar levels up. He woke up at 8am had 4oz milk then crashed out on sofa for an hr now bless him.

Asfm 5weeks today symptoms nothing else much yet apart from been really hungry needing the loo loads of time esp through the night, sore bb and a bloated tummy must cover that up lol

PS love the bump pic MC 20weeks already 
Caz have fun at gym


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning ladies! 

MC, loving the 20 week bump, congratulations on the half way mark girlie !!!!!!!!!!!!! x

Caz enjoy the gym x

Sleepingbubs, morning honey. Don't envy you with a night like that! Poor little bubba, has he got a cold too? Sounds like a mucus/bile vomit, try not to worry. Poor little thing is obviously fighting something with a pulse rate like that. Thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pk hope your ok today, and the weather is a little nicer so you can get the kids out. Hope DH 'did' something to fix the nightmares :haha: x

Phoebe, sorry honey, didn't say anything to you yesterday, hoping your ok. I'm tackling Beruit today also :hugs: x

ASFM we have decided against moving. The meeting was Wednesday, and we have been told nothing about the bungalow so they obviously don't give a damn about our situation (the fact I have 3 and a half months left and need to move soon if they let us) so were staying put. The head has been really grouchy lately, not sure its wise to 'have all our eggs in one basket' now anyway. Would have been lovely, but at least here we are settled and secure. After resting up most of the week I'm gonna start the nesting today :haha: since it will take me all of 15 weeks when all i manage is 30 mins on my feet at a time :rofl: x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey tink yer he got a chesty cough so a mixture of everything really :-( He just woke up so has had some more paracetamol and hopefully will drink some milk soon. Really clingy :-( 

y r u trying to move again I can't remember. prob best to move when lo has arrived moving is horrible lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww your doing everything you can SB, hope he picks up soon. My husband is the caretaker of the local primary school (where my children go) and they have a bungalow on site. Till this year, it was occupied by the old caretaker (he refused to move out) Anyhow, it was mentioned that if we wanted it it was likely we would get it, it just had to go to the governors meeting for a decision. Well the meeting was Wednesday, and they haven't said anything to Rob, other than can he ring the water, electric, and gas company to shut off the supplies to the bungalow. So not even the courtesy of an answer, it may be they forgot we even wanted it. But our situation means so little to them, it concerns me that they might change their mind any time and we would be out of a house with kids. Not only that, we need to be close by as Rob is up and down the school almost all week, and the house we are in is 7 doors away. It doesn't seem worth the risk any-more. But because we thought we might be moving, we didn't bother with the repairs/decorating here. So we have got to get on, kitchen floor first on the list. DH laying floor tiles over the weekend :) x


----------



## Damita

Yay bumps, so cute!

I got to play an April fools joke, nearly wet myself in the process :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Hi Ladies :hi:

MC lovely bump and congrats on your cantaloupe and 20 week mark :yipee:

Tink sorry about the bungalow maybe you are better off staying put and may be a blessing in disguise. Would of been such hard work moving now for you big :hugs:

Sleeping hope LO is feeling better that sounded terrible poor little mite :hugs:

Hi everyone else :hi:


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh bless ya Tink may be they have forgotten that u wanted it may be ask them. I hate decorating we have only done Mckenzie's room here. 

Oh Damita wot u like what was it??


----------



## mothercabbage

what you do damita?...x


----------



## mothercabbage

tink:hugs: for not moving...but maybe better once bubba here...xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

*HAPPY 20WKS MC*​
I need to read back now :haha:


----------



## coral11680

hey poppy, I took your advice and got the sainsburys pregnancy vitamins today only 2 pound something for 30 :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Cheaper than the originals for same vits lol


----------



## MommyV

Hello Ladies,

Tink- sorry the bungalow didn't work out but it sounds like it may be for the better you'd be very stressed to be out of a house with the kiddos I hope that you're able to get all your work and nesting done without experiencing too much pain

MC- happy 20 weeks!! I'm definately still going with girl for you. I'm sure your scan is going to be great and lo will be just right.

Sleepingbubs- awww poor Mckenzie I hope that he's feeling better very soon

Poppy- how r u feeling?

:wave: Coral, Caz and Damita

asfm- feeling very :sick: started to get worse yesterday and so far not too good this morning at least this gives me some reassurance that lo is doing well as for my boobs just a little sore they were really sore with my first just a little with my 2nd and the same this time wohoo at least I don't have to deal with that


----------



## poppy666

Im good thanks MommyV sorry your feeling crappy :hugs: i only get odd waves of sickness, more when ive eaten something so cant finish it, but then hungry an hour later :haha: bs fine unless korben leans against them, bloated a lot :dohh:


----------



## MommyV

Thanks Poppy I figure as long as I'm not throwing up I'm good. Just feeling very nauseas. Did you find that your bbs with less sore with each subsequent pregnancy?


----------



## poppy666

Can only remember korben's pregnancy properly due to age gap, but i had VERY sore bbs from a week after ovulation with korben right up to week 15, odd wave of sickness but mainly at night.

Can remember MS with 2 of the boys and none with other 2 x


----------



## coral11680

Hi mommyv, sorry you are feeling :sick: but like you said its a good sign that baby is healthy.


----------



## pk2of8

g'morning sweeties :hugs::hi:

mommyv, sorry the sickness is hitting you more now hun. i hate that feeling and i'm not looking forward to it when we get our bfp, but like you, i'll take it for what it means :hugs:

poppy, glad you're feeling better now sweetie. :hugs: hopefully the ms won't get any worse for you either :kiss:

tink, so sorry about the bungalow sweetie, but everything happens for a reason. :hugs: maybe it'll come through after the baby comes :shrug: (if you still want it by then, that is). as for last night...we just cuddled :winkwink: but that was enough to keep the bad dreams at bay :haha:

coral hope you're doing well sweetie! how long will you be state-side hun? :hugs:

MC, LOVIN the bump!! :kiss: i'm sure lo is fine too sweetie. no reason to think it wouldn't be :hugs:

sleeping...again, poor little mckenzie. poor little guy just seems to always get the worst of it. i hope he holds his milk down today and starts feeling better :hugs: and i hope your ms doesn't get too bad either.

caz, i so admire your commitment to working out. :hugs: i'm so lazy, just cba to do it when i'm working full time. :dohh: i keep telling myself i'm going to start running again, but there's always some reason to come up and interfere with my plans. :wacko:

not much new here...got crosshairs today, so 3dpo as i suspected. temps don't really look that much out of the ordinary now compared to previous charts. :nope: eh well. just going to enjoy my day. it's finally SUNNY here. i'm sure the beach will be crowded, but i so don't care...NEED to get OUT!!!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## coral11680

Hey PK seems BD'ing was spot on with Ovulation fx'ed for you :dust:

I'm staying for 23 days in NJ. x


----------



## pk2of8

do you have family in NJ coral? i'm just being nosy :haha: maybe you've said so before and i can't remember :blush: 

anyway, yes bd timing worked out, thank God. but remember that 2nd one on ov day i think was a bust b/c of the post-coital test :cry: but the day before was good, so maybe it was enough. fxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

haha pk you will get there hun when i have o i am not training then i think thats why i have lost 6 bby all together need to rest from now on x x x


----------



## pk2of8

aww, :hugs: caz. i know "they say" it doesn't hurt to work out when you're trying or pg and such, but honestly that's why i stopped a couple of months ago. i got afraid that all the running and bouncing around after ov would prohibit implantation. :blush: i would imagine that's a myth, but still hard to accept it :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

PK yes my DH is from there so all his family live there, no worries I don't expect everyone to remember eveything there are so many of us ding dongs it's hard to keep up! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: girls....just checking in..:thumbup:
sorry the :sick: is getting you mommyv..but its a good sign! as for your gender guess, ill be online monday as soon as i get home, scan is booked for 1020am and the hospital where my scan is,is only 5 mins from us..even though MS was same as DS and my bump looks the same as DS's the cravings are the same as DS's and i even think my nub shot looks :blue: i still think :pink: dunno why..:shrug: ill be ok with boy or girl though as i already have one of each, i really wanted a boy at first but then last week i really wanted a girl....:haha:well ill get one or the other so im :happydance:,what sex baby do you want mommy?poppy?hopes?phoebe?(anyone else that doesnt kow yet) im pretty sure poppy swaying to :pink:??maybe if i have :pink: and you have:blue: we could swap?? pmsl:haha:..xx


----------



## mothercabbage

are you going to be near any of the usa ding dongs coral?....maybe a usa meet up??? :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Getting exciting now MC can't wait to see I still think :pink: but we'll see, either way I'm sure its a cute little ding dong. Don't think I'm close to any of the USA girls


----------



## poppy666

MC before my loss id of said girl for obvious reasons, but now i know whatever sex ive been lucky/blessed with whatever so as long as its healthy im happy with either and its my last :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

pk i no its true but my cousin who was on clomid she went the gym all the time and lost a couple off bbys and as soon has she stopped going it happened i funny isn't it x x x


----------



## coral11680

yeah poppy health is important will be loved whether :pink: or :blue: :hug: try to get a nub shot though on your 12 week scan so we can have a good guess :haha:


----------



## poppy666

lol yes boss :haha: but i only dtd 2 days before ovulation and day of ov so im guessing boy even tho ive no feeling of either atm x


----------



## coral11680

hmm 2 days before could def mean girl. We'll see!


----------



## coral11680

got a new bump pic my 24 week(ish) bump
 



Attached Files:







bump 24 weeks 012.JPG
File size: 137.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mothercabbage

is your bump higher than mine coral?..said before but ill say again...gorgeous bump:awww:
poppy what date did you OV? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yea, is a canteloupe a type of melon?:haha::blush:


----------



## coral11680

that was the most flattering pic though for some reason my left size looks bigger look and yes its a melon :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







bump 24 weeks 010.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## coral11680

not sure who's is higher?


----------



## mothercabbage

ahhhhhhh thats a better pic :haha: still scared though!!!
i just viewed pics side by side, they look the same, yours is a tad bigger but same position...maybe a girl then.....xx


----------



## caz & bob

coral aw love the bump mc it does look higher dont it x x x


----------



## poppy666

Do you not think MC that yours and Corals bumps look alike? :wacko:

I ov'd on 21st feb according to FF guess it just depends if the :spermy::spermy: from the 19th feb were already there waiting :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea i think they are mor or less the same...corals looks a little bigger,more rounded....ill look like that next week!!!!!!!!!! :argh:
watch this video carefully...especially at the beginning.
..p.s my belly is alive!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
https://s1141.photobucket.com/albums/n589/mothercabbage/?action=view&current=P4010084.mp4


----------



## poppy666

Awww too cute, but once they bigger it looks like an alien is in there lol :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

aw cool that mc x x x


----------



## Hopes314

mc and coral love the bump pics!!

mc congrats on 20 weeks and cantaloupe :) cant wait for your scann! i think im going to guess boy for you.. hmmm.. i was wrong on like everyone else sooo lol

tink maybe its for the better that you get to stay put, i always thought it felt good to stay in one place :)

pk lovely chartttt :)

mommyv sorry about the nausea but enjoy it, at least you can *feel* pregnant, and its reassuring :)

as for me, getting nervous about baby. all the itchiness has left me with no appetite, imagine that. i weigh 6 lbs less than i did 2 weeks ago. my belly looks so small again. if it werent for seeing my belly moving, i wouldnt know i was pregnant. Couldn't fall asleep last night because of the itchies. I tried aveeno baby unscented oatmeal lotion before bed and it was soothing to not feel so dry, but it made the itch worse in bed i think. I think the itch is less intense when I keep my skin all flaky and horribly dry, so i might continue to do so.


----------



## Hopes314

mc the video is cute! OH and i were laying down watching my belly too, it is amazing :)


----------



## mothercabbage

i remember that later movement poppy..:wacko: just thought it was cute as baby still tiny yet kicking up a great big fuss already!! what is it going to look like in 10-15 weeks??:wacko: ohhhhhh dear!! xx


----------



## MommyV

MC that video is so cool very neat when you can see the baby moving around from the outside I think your bump looks a lot like corals as well just a bit smaller I really don't care if I have a boy or girl but I have a feeling that I'm having a girl

Coral great bump so nice and round but I do see the one side looks bigger maybe the baby is sitting on that side enjoy NJ I live in upstate NY so a little bit too long of a trip for me to make I hope the weather will shape up so that you can have some decent weather while you're here

Hopes you may want to try the aveeno oatmeal bath you pour the packets in the tub and it's very soothing

Caz I hope that the clomid works and you get your bfp this cycle

asfm hanging in there I'm trying to get some work done today but I have to rest in between but dh has already been good about helping cleaned the whole kitchen after company yesterday inlaws were very happy and excited to be having another grandchild


----------



## coral11680

:awww: cute video MC. Yeah is weird when they get bigger and huge bumps come up from nowhere :haha:
Hopes did you try aquaphor yet? hopefully the rash wont be around much longer :hug:


----------



## coral11680

hi mommyv. thanks and yes I hope it warms up over there I heard you have more snow! It's Spring we need sunshine!


----------



## Hopes314

mommyv i did actually buy the aveeno oatmeal bath last night, but havent tried it yet, i think i will tonight though. now im afraid of keeping everything hydrated and being extra itchy like last night!

coral i couldnt find aquaphor, but i was only at a small grocery store sooo idk. im going to check when we go shopping either tonight or this weekend. i hope it isnt too hydrating though because last night was miserable! it seems its best to keep the rash all dried out and flaky as odd as that seems.


----------



## mothercabbage

sounds awful hopes....:hugs:
anyone else having bother with facebook......:growlmad: x


----------



## coral11680

hmm not sure I know walgreen etc have it. I say try it during the day and see if it helps then maybe have a bath to get it off if it makes it worse but might be better than aveeno lotion?


----------



## MommyV

I hope that helps Hopes I used to make a paste and put it on my hands when I was pg with ds and had severe eczema and couldnt take my prescription cortisone

Coral I sure hope the weather shapes up here and good for us the snow is going to hit east of us at least no snow yay


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry guys but I need to butt in the chat with a request. Please can praying Ding Dongs get on the prayer for new baby Joseph Gill. 

Joseph is the new baby nephew of my best friend. At 2 days old Joseph was diagnosed with meningitis. He began fitting and it was believed he suffered so much brain damage they decided to switch off the life support machines. When they did, little Joseph carried on fighting, and he would not let go. He began to recover and was even feeding from a bottle yesterday. But as of this morning, he is fitting again..... 

Please pray for him. I'm in bits here :cry: x
 



Attached Files:







joseph.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## phoebe

Oh i am so sorry Tink, my heart and prayers are with LO and i pray he makes a good recovery. It breaks my heart to hear of babies suffering so much. Please take care sweety, i am at such a loss of what to say now, that has really saddened me:cry::cry::hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks Phoebe, sorry to put such a downer on here today, but I just had to do something......

The infection was caused by Group B Strep, some women carry it in their vaginas/rectums. The NHS doesn't test for it roteinly, I dunno about the states. You can get tested by getting a kit such at this one: https://www.mumstuff.co.uk/acatalog/Group-B-Streptococcus-Screening-Test-Kit.html#aDL0001 Just thought I better add something positive... xxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Tink so sorry to hear that I will keep him and his family in my prayers :cry:


----------



## coral11680

yeah Tink in the States they do test every pregnant woman for it before the birth as far as I know, wonder why they don't here?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Some crap about over use of antibiotics, cost....... its really only a tiny number of babies..... but that's not the point when someone close suffers.


----------



## poppy666

So sorry Tinks will pray for Joseph :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw tink i will pray for his family hun x x x


----------



## Hopes314

tink oh my goodness how sad! will keep baby in my prayers, i cannot imagine how the family feels right now. hope you'll keep us updated


----------



## mothercabbage

awww:cry:....prayers for the family xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I will, thanks so much Ding Dongs, means a lot x


----------



## MommyV

Aww Tink prayers being said for baby Joseph and yes here in the states every woman is tested around 35 or 36 weeks or so and if you test positive you have to have an antibiotic drip for a little bit before and during delivery I had it with my ds poor little man


----------



## puppycat

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been AWOL - it's been pretty busy this end with me.

Hope you're all ok, I'm too tired to catch up tonight but hopefully get some time over the weekend.

Craft fair to promote my new candle business tomorrow so wish me luck!!

:hugs: and :dust: to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Puppycat hope it goes well xx


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: aww tink, it's so much harder to handle when it's lo's that are sick. defo be praying for baby Joseph and his family. :hugs: yes, coral and mommyv are right...routine test for that here. again, always interesting to see how things are done differently :shrug:

coral, beautiful bump you got there too sweetie :hugs: MC, adorable video :cloud9:

i really want to have another boy...well, really i'd be in heaven if it was twin boys :cloud9: we have twins in my family, and my ds had a twin early in the pg so there's hope. anyway, i'd be very happy with a girl too of course, but dh especially would love to have a son. all in God's hands though :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

lol well im glad there is only one in here i dont think i could cope with 2 more boys, that would make 6 boys :argh:


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: that would be quite a challenge wouldn't it poppy! :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ding dongs! :hi:

It's my V-day! :yipee: I almost forgot!:haha: still a manky papaya though :rofl:
I'm am celebrating my V-day (not on purpose I'm not that much of a nutcase) :haha: I'm going to meet up with my friends for a lovely catch-up and lunch, I'm sure they will all be getting hammered and I'll watch:haha:

How is everyone today? x


----------



## phoebe

Morning DD's xxxx:hi::hi::hi:


----------



## phoebe

Happy V day Corally xxx:thumbup::happydance:


Hi all, Still living on planet Beirut:wacko: scraping the ceilings in bedroom and plastering. And feeling like a bag of s*** on rollerskates too:cry:
Anyway i hope all is well and that a nice weekend is had by all. Hugs xxxxx:hugs::hugs:




Tink Sending more prayers to u and Joseph's family, i really hope things have improved since y-day. Hugs xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Happy V day Coral!!!!!!!!!! :loopy: have a great time with your pals :) x


----------



## poppy666

Happy V day Coral :happydance:

Morning everyone just woke up n feel dizzy as hell today, nothing much on but dreaded Asda shop, but hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Phoebe, sorry you feel like a bag of s*** on roller skates, I can relate to that also :hugs: hope you feel a little better as the day goes on x

Pops, sorry your feeling like s*** also :hugs: x


----------



## MommyV

Hello Ladies,

Happy V Day Coral enjoy your afternoon out with friends

PK wow twin boys you're a brave woman one baby at a time for me

Pheobe I hope that everything is well with you and you get your remodeling done soon 

Tink- still praying for baby Joseph 

Poppy- have fun grocery shopping so far I'm okay going grocery shopping does it make you feel sick? the worst thing for me know is the smell of foods in my kitchen but I gotta cook we can't afford to order take out all the time so I just need to learn to deal


asfm- going to enjoy a nice Saturday with my family we have dog school and are meeting a relative of mine to help her with computer shopping and the sun is shining today wohoo I'm going to try to take advantage of that


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls had a drink last night feel really ruff today not drinking tonight i keep eating crap haha x x x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tink- Lots of prayers for baby joseph, can't believe they will not pay a small amount for the risk of a babies life :cry: :hugs: :kiss: Sorry you feeling so rough also! :hugs:
Lovely bump pics ladies!
Poppy- Lots of the ladies in twin forum didn't see second baby till 8 week scan, they went for one at 6 and could see one then at 8 weeks there were two so maybe u not out of chance of having twins :winkwink:
:hugs: for everyone else they were just the things i remembered sorry, my head is like a sieve :kiss:
AFM- Changed ff just so i can see ticker just put CD 16 as thats when i normally ov. AF due on friday which is my birthday which i'm not too happy about as i can't do anything first day of AF.. although will be a good day to get a bfp is AF doesn't come :D but thats bit unlikely as we just been dtd whenever and not keeping track of cycle days or anything... No symptoms except stomach ache but dog just stomped on it and sore bbs but thats normal before AF... :hugs: for you all miss u lots, not long till i get decent internet now :happydance: goodluck for scan mc! my final guess is boy :thumbup: will be on to check and see what you got :D 

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Quick update on baby Joseph. His fits are subsiding and are less serious. The doctors are feeling more positive. His mother has faith, and is hanging in there. Thanks so much for your thoughts and prayers Ding Dongs, lets keep it up, I wanna hear he's gonna be ok and the fits haven't caused too much damage x

Hey Lupine, :dust: for you TWW, and really hoping you get a birthday BFP honey, looking forward to having you back more often x


----------



## poppy666

LR i dont want twins PK does lol :haha: my 18yr old takes more time than korben atm he doing my nut in with his childish behaviour n so dis-respectful :growlmad:

Good luck in the 2ww sweetie :dust::dust::dust:

Tink fantastic news about baby Joseph and like you say fx'd his fits havnt caused too much damage 'bless' :hugs::kiss:


----------



## phoebe

Hey Tink that is really great news about Joseph, tyvm for letting us know hun. i am so glad the fitting has subsided:thumbup: lets hope that the worst is past him now and he makes a good recovery. Shall continue to send prayers and good vibes for him and his family. Hugs xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


Good luck Lupes, sending loadsa sticky dust ur way sweety xxxx:hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hopes314

bump got smaller from losing weight, but bellybutton is almost inside out?
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1924.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hopes314

tink i am so glad to hear the situation is turning around for baby and family, praying he can make an amazing recovery


----------



## Hopes314

pheebyweeby sorry you are feeling crappy, hopefully it wont last. but for now, im right there with ya!

coral-congrats on 24 weeks/vday :)


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Hopes, just feel so dreadful this week. Its not being helped by the fact that the whole place has a fine mist of brick dust everywhere too:wacko: Think it must be the aftermath of being on antibiotics too lol. Cute bump btw, wished i had a small bump, its getting harder to move about now :haha: x:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

:haha: am picturing 27 week phoebe trying to get herself out of bed


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> :haha: am picturing 27 week phoebe trying to get herself out of bed

It aint pretty:haha::haha: Poor OH has turned into a crane to help me move sometimes. And when i get stuck on the sofa........... well i'll leave u with that vision :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww Phoebley :hugs: thanks honey, no the decorating dust can't help one bit! hopefully you will pick up a bit in time to get Beruit nested x

Hey hopes, how is the PR? loverly bumpy :) its not smaller, but you might be though. Yup belly buttons do that, it may 'pop' out soon. Cute! x


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awwww Phoebley :hugs: thanks honey, no the decorating dust can't help one bit! hopefully you will pick up a bit in time to get Beruit nested x
> 
> Hey hopes, how is the PR? loverly bumpy :) its not smaller, but you might be though. Yup belly buttons do that, it may 'pop' out soon. Cute! x

the rash is NOT good. i spared you guys and slathered myself in pink calamine BEFORE taking the picture, so you cant see how yucky my body looks! i havent been sleeping at night, just taking little naps in the mornings. if you can imagine the last places you would ever want an itchy rash, well i have them there. ive also developed a pretty bad sore throat over the past couple days, it got bad enough today that i googled it lol, but then i saw that it actually is common with PR and so is insomnia and lack of appetite.. so im pretty sure all is normal. 

i feel like maybe this will be severe but quick, it seems to have spread so quickly and its flaking off everywhere, so im hoping by this time next week ill have improvement


----------



## puppycat

Hi girls

Sorry I'm coming on just before bed again! Have had a very busy day and finding it hard to keep up with real life and BnB.

Craft fair was a success - thanks Pops for your luck - it worked! 

Catch up soon ladies and big :hugs: for Tink and baby Joseph xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Glad it went well Puppycat :hugs:

afm staying well away from cake tonight, i nearly ate a whole coffee cake last night to myself :blush: i kept going into the kitchen for a slice, but didnt realise how much i ate till my OH told me lol felt really sick when i went to bed.. please note i dont really eat much cake generally :haha:

Hopes forgot to say earlier cute little bump :0) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Evening Puppycat, glad your craft fair was a success! thanks for the hugs x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Poppy, I have been obsessed by cake also :haha: we gotta stop talking about food on here, I come on and want everything you have all been eating. Tum all better now? x


----------



## poppy666

pmsl too much talk of food on here :haha: yeah im fine i always feel sicky when i eat something 'im eating Quavers as we speak' lol You feeling ok Tink?


----------



## coral11680

Happy Mothers Day to all the Mum's and Mum's to be :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:xxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi Ladies, hope you all enjoy mothers day. I was very lucky Chloe made me eggs and toast and nice cup of tea :coffee: She also found a ten pound note outside when she was playing yesterday and spent it on a mothers day gift for me :awww: it was from her and Ryan, a lttle teddy with "best Mum in the world" and a matching mug. She is so sweet x

Had a good time yesterday also. 

Tink so glad to hear that baby Joseph is on the mend . x


----------



## mothercabbage

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!! TO ALL MUMS AND "BUMP" MUMS
i got spoilt today!! chocolates, a fancy shopping list book and an early easter egg from chloe:awww: also 2 cards!!(from chloe OH bought her one but she also spent some of her pocket money on buying one for me herself)...:happydance:
i got a sanctuary mum to be box full of lotions and potions from connor and magazines from bump.(OH said me and bump can sit and read them together..ahhhhh cute!)..my first mothers day card i opened was from bump, actually said it on the front."to my mummy from the bump"...i cried!! :cry::haha: soft eh! connors card has a picture drawn by him in it! just the cutest, i love his pictures!!!:thumbup::happydance: Oh also gave me a huge easter egg early and my favo cake...well the cake is nice but i LOVEEEEEEEEEE the soft icing on it!!!nom nom....hope you all got spoilt too!!...im stalking lately but wanted to wish you all a happy mothers/mum 2B day, stalking b/c im scared for tomorrow, ALL excitement has gone, now its fear!!! hope baby is ok and healthy! xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all having a relaxing day happy mothers day all you mums well woke up to and bunch of flowers chocolates and perfume off my gawjus son x x x


----------



## poppy666

MC im sure :baby: will be all fine and healthy sweetie :kiss: just enjoy your scan cos thats the last time you see him/her till ready to enter this mad world :haha: well unless your having a 3/4D of course :hugs:

Happy Mothers Day Everyone :kiss::hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Hello Ladies,

Happy Mother's Day to all the UK ladies! It's not mothers day here until May 8th. 

Coral- sounds like you've had a lovely mother's day so far. How sweet of your Chloe

MC- sounds like you had a great mother's day so sweet to get a card and presents from the bump and I'm sure your scan is going to go great tomorrow can't wait to here how it went

Caz- how sweet of your son to take such good care of you for mother's day

Poppy- how is your Mother's day going? 

It sounds like you ladies all have wonderful children treating you so well for Mother's day!

asfm- nothing going today I'm going to try to get some more seeds started today and hopefully not feel too sick. I will try to get outside that definately helps a little


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Happy Mothers Day!!!!!! (USA girls also, cause it may not be 'YOUR' mothers day, but your still mums, mums to be, or mums to be soon :hugs:) x

Loving hearing about how your days are going, and all the kids and DH's have been so sweet! I've having a nice day here also, busy but nice. Catch up with you all laters x


----------



## caz & bob

well girls done a opk today got a line but not that dark yet x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooooh very quiet here today, hope everyone's having a loverly day. 

MC.........very very excited :loopy: x


----------



## coral11680

MC can't wait :yipee: be on in the morning to see, please hurry back, we will be waiting! :hug: x


----------



## Hopes314

aww happy mothers day ukers, you guys scared me, i came onhere and read all of those messages and then thought it was mothers day here too and that id forgotten :dohh: I love all the stories about what your kids got you, how cute :)

mc i cant waittttt for your scan tomorrow! i think im still guessing boy.. i think? lol either wayy i cant wait to see pictures! my scan is a week from tomorrow so im prettyyyy excited about that too, although we're staying yellow.

no new news for me. tried the aveeno oatmeal bath and it was LOVELY. took one last night and then again this afternoon. it is a nice temporary relief, and baby seems to like it.. he/she does all sorts of tumbles and kicks in there when we oatmeal bath :) it seems my belly is always moving now. last night i woke up and there was a big body part sticking out of the side of my belly, OH thinks it was a but :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

HAPPY MUM'S DAY:kiss::haha: sounds like you all have had lovely days from your oh's/lo's and bumps :haha: lol 

caz, you're gearing up for ov hun, so don't stop bd'ing :sex: 

poppy, pheobe, tink, hopes, and mommyv ,i hope you're all feeling better sweeties :hugs:

coral, MC, puppycat, lupes :kiss: and :hugs:

afm, not much going here. temps are right in the mix of where they always are. feeling a bit down today. just like there's no hope for it. plus 3 times in the last week i've been asked by adults and children alike if i'm pregnant. :cry: 3 separate occasions and people that would never speak to each other either, so it's not like you can write it off as they were gossiping with each other. :nope: so freakin' rude of people. :sad2: the last time was just this morning by a little girl at church. i was talking to her and she looked up at me and said, "you have a baby in your belly." :cry: as much as i want that to be true, i'm sure it isn't. :cry: i tend to carry extra weight in my stomach (so did my mother and her mother) but i don't feel like i look pregnant. of course i want to be. ugh. :wacko: such a mess. i guess i'm going to start running again tmw anyway and risk it. i can't stand the hurtful questions and i'm not used to having this much weight on. :cry:


----------



## Hopes314

pk i think your temps still look fine! i dont think its until after implantation that many people begin to see a rise due to the increased progesterone anyway, and my bfp temps were very similar to regular temps until after i actually got the bfp! dont give up hope yet :hugs: Also, sometimes little kids just know when theres a baby in there :)

dont forget, it only takes one little swimmer :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: thank you hopes. i totally believe in signs... i guess i'm just low on faith at the mo. :nope: terrible of me, but it's hard when everything drags along like this. i'll be ok and will keep plugging along. :hugs:

oh i wanted to ask the uk girls... "fits"...do you mean seizures?? still praying for baby Joseph...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning ladies!!!!!!!!!!!

Its an MC scanning day!!!!!!!!!! :loopy: Hope your ok honey, know you were feeling nervous but before long you'll be looking at your perfect baby wriggling on the screen :happydance: x

PK, I so hope this is your last TWW, it feels like they are becoming torturous for you :hugs: agree with Hopes, your temps wouldn't do anything special till after implantation. Yes 'fits' are seizures. He was having severe ones every 3 minutes. Thanking you all so much for keeping him in your prayers, which leads me to an update:

Baby Joseph was seen by a new doctor yesterday. He was a lot more positive, and told the nurses to clear the wires for a short time so his mother could hold him on Mothers Day. He showed good reactions, and protested at the fussing and pulling about. He cried when they moved him. These are all fantastic signs, and indicate that if there has been brain damage, it may not be as severe as they first thought. And what a mothers day blessing it was to for Laura to hold her baby after these awful days she has been through. x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx tink....just checking in.....still nervous.....just under 2 hours to go!! :happydance: time for a :coffe: and try to relax!!!
hope your all well xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Try and chill MC!!!!!! Its gonne be ok :hugs: will be stalking for ya :) x


----------



## Damita

:wave: just lurking ;)


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies :hi:

MC will be waiting for you when you get back! :yipee:

PK I can understand why you aren't feeling hopeful after all you have been through but I really pray that little girl knows something we don't :hug:

Tink glad to hear baby Joseph is improving thats wonderful x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Damita :wave: lurking huh? :hugs: x

Coralista, what a beut day! Did you have a nice weekend? x


----------



## coral11680

Hi Damita hi Tink :hi:

Yes Tink was nice, although it does get a bit annoying when all your friends get louder and louder as the evening goes on! I was a taxi service too!lol I don't mind though next time one of them is preggo hope they return the favour!:haha:
How was your weekend? 
Lovely day out I looked at the weather and Wed and Thurs supposed to be 20 degrees celsius:happydance: Shame I wont be here thursday though!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Glad you had a nice time Coral, so your off Thurs then?! exciting :happydance: Yes I had a good weekend thanks, busy as usual :haha: won a carrycot for the quinny last night on ebay £30, and got my cot bedding online with £20 off :happydance: x


----------



## coral11680

oh no wish I waited now :cry: just my luck!

Glad you got your carrycot have you got the pram then?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: no i haven't got the pram yet, keeping an eye out for a bargain but defo stuck on the Quinny so went for it! 

Never mind about the bedding, you were worried they would sell out so at least you made sure you got what you wanted. If I had been decorating earlier I would have done the same. x


----------



## coral11680

yeah no biggy although I've yet to start the decorating! :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Exciting day :happydance:

MC im lurking cant wait till you get back you should know the sex by now and know your :baby: perfectly healthy :hugs:

PK you know your a strong believer of sign's so lets hope the little girl was right :kiss::hugs::kiss:

Tink what a bargain for the Quinny carrycot at least it wont go to waste if your little princess grows out of it pretty quick, think korben was in his for about 3wks lol then i sold it for £70 got my money back, but wish id kept it now for this one :dohh: Amazing news about Joseph im still praying for him and his family and such a lovely Mother's day gift getting to hold him :cloud9::hugs:

Morning Coral sweetie x

afm nothing much bit sicky if i dont eat and if i do eat im still sicky mainly of an evening... stomach hard and bloated above my pubic bone now noticed it yesterday, got mild cramps today cos of trapped wind i think n not going toilet pfft :haha:


----------



## coral11680

morning poppy :hi: x


----------



## poppy666

Morning Coralllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll :yipee::yipee::haha:


----------



## coral11680

hey Tink your in double digits :yipee: only 99 days to go! :yipee:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Morning ladies! :D nice day again today,i love the sun! Cannot wait to see what mc has got :) did she say a time she would be back on are they going out for dinner after or anything? So excited! :D 

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

She said she only 5 minutes away from hospital so i cant see her being too long now. Its not sunny here atm cloudy...

Im gonna throttle korben he's found the on and off button on the TV and keeps turning it off grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :growlmad::haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

:rofl: don't u just love them :haha: bless him, they so naughty at that age and u got it all to come again and i think u got twins ;) lol 

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LR your time will come missy lol :haha: Ive put his inflatable ball pit there to stop him but he's dragged it across the room to get to the TV again :dohh: If i ignore him doing it he'll hopfully get bored x


----------



## phoebe

Morning ladies xxxx
Hope all is well with u all. Thats great news about Joseph Tink, Still throwing loads of prayers his way. Just loitering about waiting for Cabs to get back xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

morning Pheebs :hi: :kiss:


----------



## phoebe

Mornings Corally xx:kiss::hi:
Not long now til u go to NJ woohoo, Hope ur well today lovely xx


----------



## poppy666

Morning Phoebe hope your well :hugs::kiss:


----------



## phoebe

Mornings Popples xx:kiss::hi:
I'm good thanks, slowly getting used to mayhem and madness that was once home :haha: When OH goes on a mission, well i have to just sit back and let him get on with bless. Hows u? Hope ur not feeling too sicky. Got a scan on weds and the anaesthetist thurs so a pretty mad week. Never realised how hard things have gotten to do since getting so big:wacko::dohh:xx


----------



## coral11680

yes fine thanks Pheebs, Leaving Wed for NJ :yipee:

Glad you're ok hope house gets finished soon so you can relax and wait for :baby: arrival :) xx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah you'll find it gets harder the further you get on and deffo a lot harder when your older... i noticed in my 20s it was so easy, but carrying korben i really struggled from 30wks with SPD and always breathless pfft.

My sickness is managable its not that bad, just feels like something rotten lying on my stomach wanting to come out lol


----------



## coral11680

:hug: for sickness poppy not pleasant but means :baby: is growing well :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so very happy!!!!:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Yeah you'll find it gets harder the further you get on and deffo a lot harder when your older... i noticed in my 20s it was so easy, but carrying korben i really struggled from 30wks with SPD and always breathless pfft.
> 
> My sickness is managable its not that bad, just feels like something rotten lying on my stomach wanting to come out lol

Aww bless lol x So only another 11 wks of this to go lol. Never knew about the breathlessness:wacko: Will need a bloody crane, find it hard to move now lol. Supposed to cleaning today but have only managed to flit from kitchen to lounge on a drink run :rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

:blue:*CONGRATZ ON YOUR LITTLE BOY* :blue:​
:yipee::yipee::muaha::dance::headspin::drunk::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wine::wine::football::haha:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> so very happy!!!!:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

WOOHOO CABS XXXXX CONGRATS LOVELY XXXXX


----------



## coral11680

WAHHOOOO a little boy!!! Congrats! xxx
I was wrong :haha: so glad you got what you wanted :yipee:


----------



## coral11680

pics please!!!!!!:haha: :blue: :awww:


----------



## poppy666

I already seen them on fb pmsl :winkwink::haha: he looks gorgeous love the foot piccy :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

<-----nips on FB


----------



## coral11680

:awww: lovely pics he's precious xx


----------



## mothercabbage

will have to resize them for here, will get onto it when my fone stops ringing lol.....im having a boy!!! cant believe i got the flavour i wanted!!! all that praying really pays off oh yeah,placenta has shifted too!!!:happydance: only just! but its clear of the exit route!!:thumbup: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

good news about placenta :thumbup: already changed my sig now :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Congratulations MC!!!!! A little boy :cloud9::blue::crib:​

So pleased for you honey! The pics are beautiful! :hugs: x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Mc congratulations on your beautiful baby boy :)

Afm im on cd 20 and pretty sure i have O'd already as my cervix has gone hard low n closed (which is early for me. . . maybe my relaxing holiday brought it forward). I think i can be anywhere from 1 to 3 dpo. I got lots of ewcm on cd 15 and usually O 2 days later but wasn't sure so kept bd'ing. I bd'd cd 13 15 16 17 and 19 so feel optimistic at the moment but im sure that will change during the TWW lol I will test from next Monday i think.

Hope all my other ding dongs and baby ding dongs are well! 
I wanted to special mention PK as i totally feel her pain at ttc, chin up girl and hopefully we will get our bfp's at the end of this TWW *hugs*

x x x


----------



## poppy666

Coral you may as well change mine to boy too before i even get to 16wks :rofl::rofl:

Great news about the placenta MC fx'd no more spotting for you now :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC i knew it! Congratulations so very happy for you! :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :loopy:

tink- so happy baby Joseph is recovering well :hugs: still praying for him though :hugs: :kiss:

xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

and here are the pics for those that cant see my facebook! xxxx
 



Attached Files:







scan1.jpg
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 7









scan2.jpg
File size: 66.3 KB
Views: 5









scan 3.jpg
File size: 64.2 KB
Views: 4









scan4.jpg
File size: 63.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## poppy666

Look at the ickle foot :hugs: ok MC is it still Alexander?


----------



## Damita

Awww a boy!! yay :dance:


----------



## mothercabbage

who knows poppy:haha: will discuss with OH later but im not too keen now lol xx
thanx for all the happiness and nice things on FB girls, your the best!!:thumbup:
ok so who is next for their scan?..hopes..is she staying :yellow: so who is it next after hopes?? poppy? mommyv? xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Dunno im going private at 16wks i thinks the earliest for gender scan :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

ooooo yes Poppy def get the gender scan! :yipee: 16 weeks so about 8 or 9 weeks from now? :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Yep according to scan date im 8wks Wednesday :shrug: lol so will book it at 14wks x


----------



## MommyV

Hello Ladies,

MC- congrats on the little boy I'm glad I was wrong because I know that you really wanted a boy. That will be nice for Connor to have a play mate. Such sweet scan pics especially the one of the little foot sticking out

Tink- I'm glad to here that baby Joseph is doing better and that Mom was able to hold him on Mother's day.

Poppy- I think you'll probably be next for the gender scan because they'll probably do mine between 18-20weeks. Sorry that you're feeling yucky too but it's all for a good cause right. 

Pheobe- I'm sorry that you're already feeling so tired out. I hope that you're able to relax a little bit and get through the rest of your pregnancy in relative comfort

Coral- coming up soon on your trip to NJ I sure hope the weather gets better here cold and rainy today of course NJ will probably be at least a little nicer than here

asfm- I've got a busy week ahead. I'm signing my son up for kindergarten in the fall this week and I've got my dr's appt on Wednesday. Also on Sat I'm taking a quilting class I've been teaching myself but my sister bought me a class for my birthday so it should be a good help. Nausea as usual but I'm just going to go on and try to ignore it as much as possible. All my family know about baby and are very happy.


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: morning lovelies... :hugs:

i can't stay on...have to run to work now, but i wanted to pop on to check and see about news for MC's scan! :happydance::happydance::happydance: so happy for you sweetie and the scan pics are AMAZING :blue::awww::blue::cloud9:

thank you tink, coral, poppy, and jenn ... great big :hug: i really need the boost. i'm ok, just not feeling much hope at the mo without some serious medical intervention, and we still have all these hoops we have to jump through. :sad1: 

phoebe, lupes, mommyv, damita and anybody i missed (china i see you down there :haha:) :kiss: i'll catch you later... :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

@tink...good news on :baby: joseph..:awww:
@poppy...deffo book a gender scan!!:thumbup: my NHS scan was great,you hear some bad press about nhs scans being rushed and rubbish, mine was brill, had our own screen and the lady was very good, we asked loads of stuff and she showed us all things we wanted to see, also took her time in judging gender.even though i saw "bits" way before she did!! i was already crying and saying "its a boy!" then she confirmed and said 99% that its a :blue: :awww:
@mommyv..:hugs: for :sick: soon be over though..
@pk...it must be hard for you :flower: so many prayers and :hugs: for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hope all other ding dongs are well!!! :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

:hugs: pk, I feel the same hunny, I think it hit me I won't be having a baby in 2011 :( :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Pk and damita huge :hugs: i know exactly how you feel :cry: 

xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

awww girls:hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Lupine and Damita chin up hunni's and lets have hope that we all get our bfp's in 2011 :) 
I know it's hard but we gotta have faith, just takes a wee bit longer for some of us thats all x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine, Damita, PK, Jen, and all our TTCing Ding Dongs :hugs: YOU WILL GET THERE :hugs: Were all here for you to make sure of it. x

An update on my health, my diabetic midwife is thinking about putting me on Metformin. Seems I'm getting to the point where my diet isn't controlling my blood sugars. I have till Friday to make a special effort with my diet, but should they remain a little on the high side, I'll be taking them. Just thought the likes of Mommyv etc would be interested on what sort of things to expect from GD. 

Talking of Mommyv, enjoy your new class! and glad you have enjoyed sharing your news with the family x


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs::hugs: damita, lupes, jenn.... Yeah, just taking longer. (I'm on my phone now). Altho, I feel like u damita... Won't be having our lo in 2011. I do hope we'll get our bfp this year tho. I feel such an idiot now for taking birth control for 2 yrs... The hormones always mess with my body and make me gain weight and I have had the most difficult time losing it this time compared to before. :sad1: ugh. I have other fears and "what ifs" but I'll deal with those as we go along IF we don't get our bfp. I thk dh is starting to worry now too tho and that was one thg I've always tried to avoid, but he's been worried since that stupid post-coital test. :wacko: I'm just trying not to thk abt it and hoping time flies so we can get the next SA done. 

Anyway, thank u too MC and all the other dingy dongs :haha::hugs: u'r all so very supportive and kind. I cldnt get thru this w/o all of u :kiss:


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies- 

I haven't really been on lately- nothing wrong, just been busy busy busy! I hope all is well with everyone. One day I will have time to read back!

MC- CONGRATULATIONS HUN! I saw your news on Facebook...yay- so happy for you!!!!!!
I can't remember if I predicted boy or girl for you....hmmm....

@ all the other ding dongs :hi: and sorry I don't know what is oging on with you all...I WILL catch up!


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all congrats MC  well happy for ya.

Asfm really really sick and tired today having major issues with IBS symptoms prob nerves :-( 
Mckenzie is so much better but waiting for him to wake up for tea lol


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,
MC is having a BOY!!!...yippy ya hoooo!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::plane::plane::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::smug::smug::drunk::drunk::drunk::icecream::icecream::pop::pop::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::rain::bunny::bunny::blue::blue::blue:

had to get that out!! :)

Pk and Damita (myself included) we have to stay positive, it will happen on Gods time not ours. But we can still help HIM along the way. :hugs:

Tink, so glad Joseph is doing better, I will continue to pray for him and his family. 

Hopes, I hope you get to feeling better soon hun:hugs:

Coral, praying for safe travels for you :hugs:
Poppy,puppycat,lew, mommyv, lupine, phoebe, sleeping bubs hiya :hi:

asfm, Well I missed it again..LOL I always seem to :sex: 4 days prior to O..never fails. Oh, well!! I will try again next month. I got some work to do, so I will chat with you ladies later:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

MC congrats on boy!!!:happydance::happydance::blue::blue::blue::blue:

i love the pics, especially the tiny foot! can't wait for my 20+4 scan now.. next monday!!

tink sorry to hear about the GD, but hopefully it wont take much to get it under control so that all is well. otherwise i really don't know much about it. im horrible with diet because i sneak sweets all the time.. i dont know what id do if i had GD and had to have a little more will power hah. My heart goes out to you guys with GD! Anyway, hope you are feeling well otherwise :hugs: And thats great news about Joseph, amazing!

china hope all is well im seeing that theres tornadoes all over our side of the country today yikes

poppy and mommy v sorry about the ms, i feel for you really! but it is relieving isnt it :)

ttc ding dongs- dont give up!! i know it seems impossible, but it really only takes ONE :spermy: and China you're not out just bc you did it 4 days before O. people conceive that way all the time!

everyone else :hi:

as for me- weather is amazing, 75 degrees! I've been taking so many oatmeal baths that my skin is dry and flaking beyond belief.. and if feels so relieving!! Having it all dry really takes away the yucky red inflamed bumps that cause so much itch. I'm still itchy but its a tolerable itch, enough that I was able to finally sleep! I slept almost 16 hours! Guess I needed to make up for all the lack of sleep lately. It feels so amazing I want to cry. I never have appreciated sleep so much lol. Now I just need to pick up on the eating and gain some weight back before my drs appointment monday so I dont get yelled at for the 7 lbs lol. SO glad I didnt take the prednisone and dont have to have that extra worry about baby! A few nights I freaked out and itched my entire body like crazy and threw a fit and told OH i didnt think i could hold out without the meds.. he said "ill take your car keys. stop being a wimp you're stronger than that!"

aww i love him :) Hes really into avoiding meds in general, he even wants a natural birth, now I am picturing him in the delivery room saying "no drugs, stop being a wimp!" :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Yikes it's quiet in here!
Im going stir crazy already and im only at the start of this TWW. . . Help!
Have any of you guys had a proper psychic reading before? There is a guy in my town who has a shop and he is meant to be really good at knowing when you will conceive and stuff and im so tempted to try it out but im apprehensive too. I've never had the urge to try this kinda thing before but thought about it for a while now probably because im uncertain about my work situation too so really feeling the need to hear how things going to work out for me in regards to ttc and work x


----------



## Hopes314

jenny i say go for it, even just for fun and curiosity! does he charge much? if not then maybe just go for it anyway


----------



## poppy666

Id say the same Jenny go for it :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties...it's been quiet on here a lot lately. i'm sorry i haven't been able to contribute as much...always seems to have something to do, somewhere i need to be :wacko: so tired right now :sleep: going to nod off in a moment, but i wanted to nip on and say "thank you" again sweeties :hugs: you guys are the best!!! :kiss:

China, that is exactly how i feel about it. it will happen in God's timing, and i'm doing everything i can to help HIM along :haha: but the waiting so long is hard :sad1: well, i'm just so grateful i have you guys along for the journey :hugs::hugs::hugs:

ok, well i'm going to run for now. i have a dentist appt first thing in the morning, then off to work. i HATE going to the dentist. ugh...my teeth are very sensitive and it always makes them hurt terribly. :wacko: even just for simple stuff like cleanings...i can't stand all that clattering around in my mouth. blah. well, ok i'm going to sign off now sweeties and try to be be on some time tomorrow. :kiss::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Just quickly popping on to say hi :hi:
It's my Mum's birthday and I'm taking her out for lunch. I need to get packing and take my dog to my Dads so not sure if I will be on later. Hope you all have a nice day! x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well got to take my mums dog the vet today why she gets checked before her op for her not have puppies hers a pic of her she lovely mc congrtas on :blue: x x x
 



Attached Files:







Picture 551.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poppy666

Morning ding dongs :flower:

Wow its quiet all gone into hibernation or what? :haha:

Coral Happy birthday to your mum :hugs: you go tomorrow dont you? lucky devil lol

Caz lovely piccy sweetie x

afm just waiting for Virgin to come sort my internet out then off out for a bit even tho weather crap outside x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its oh so quiet!!!!!!! Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Its oh so still.... Shhhhhhhhhhh Shhhhhhhhhhhhh! :haha:

I feel like going into hibernation Pops, till the 12th July :rofl: :dohh:

Coral, have a nice lunch with your mum Coral :thumbup: chilli? :winkwink: :haha: make sure you come on before you go. I agree with Pops, very jealous!!! x

Popsy, morning honey, hope the weather dry's up for you to go out x

Caz, cute pooch! x

I'm quiet for several reasons a. :sleep: shattered and average about 5 hours on and off a night. b. :wacko: trying to sort house out and its not pretty :haha: c. preoccupied relaying messages and supporting my friend (baby Josephs Aunt)

Joseph will be taken off the ventilator today, and given a brain scan. I'm pretty nervous about the next lot of news I hear from my friend. Lets keep up the positive vibes and prayers Ding Dongs, I so hope he's gonna be ok :cry: x


----------



## poppy666

Will pray the brain scan results come back on a positive note and Joseph is on the mend, bless him he sounds like a little fighter :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: afternoon all
@tink...hope all goes well with Joseph, :hugs:
@poppy...weather shit here too,windy and dull:growlmad:
@caz...cute dog!!:awww:
@coral...hope you nip on before you go!, have a great time!!! happy birthday :cake: to corals mum!!! :happydance:
thats it for now, just checking in, i have an obsession with bleach today!!!...nesting??:shrug: xxxxxxxxxx hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Hi ladies, xxxxx :hi::hi::hi::hi:

Sorry i have not contributed much as of late either. But like Tink in many ways on that score i am not sleeping at all well and the Beirut situ is taking over and just generally feeling 'off' kilter i suppose.

But anyways..........

I hope Joseph's scan goes well and that theres minimal if any damage bless him. And its wonderful news he is off the ventilator:thumbup:. Shall continue to pray and send good vibes to him and his family xxxx:hugs::hugs:

PK, China, Damita, Jenny, Caz, BabyD, PJ, Puppycat and all other ttc'ing DD's xxxx
My heart and thoughts are with u all, i know its a long hard and often heart wrenching road to be on TTC, i was on the point of giving up myself until last oct. U will all get there, i know u will. I always have such a good feeling about this thread, and as much as i know that prob dont mean all that much to u all right now. Please keep at it darlings, where there is a will, there is a way:thumbup: I know and appreciate that some of u are going thru some very invasive treatments and procedures right now. But keep at it lovelies. And without rubbing any noses or owt. But if it happened to the likes of me(and we know my own personal thoughts about myself). Then it will happen for u xxxxx And besides giving up is for quitters, and i know full well that not 1 of u is a quitter. I love u all dearly and will always be here for u all xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:

Hi MommyV, Cabs, Sleeping, Lew, Popples, Hopes, LadyB and anyone i have forgotten to mention xxxx I hope u are all well and taking things easy xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:

Congrats Tink on eggplant xxx:happydance: :hugs::kiss:

Happy birthday Corally's mum :cake: Hope u have a wonderful day together xxx and like Tink and Poppy i am also jealous of ur trip to NJ. Hope u have a wonderful time out there lovely xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:

Afm, i am just taking it easy today really, have been in a lot of discomfort with my hips and back. I have got the start of my trek-a-thon to hosp for the wk, Having a growth scan and DMW tom, then its the anaesthetist thurs. And a bally Cpn app fri!!! Then it'll be the W/E and then we have got the electrician and plasterer in Beirut:dohh::wacko: Oh my goodness its all too much i tell ya! Then next wk is also crazy too lol. Any one fancy putting a big Dum dum into hiding for a few days?!?:rofl::rofl:
Anyway i hope u all have a good morning/day/afternoon and hopefully we will all get to catch up with each other soon. Big loves and hugs to all xxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::friends::kiss::hugs::friends::kiss::friends::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

wow phoebe a busy week ahead, just take it all slowly though!!! :hugs: good news on beruit getting sorted though!!!:thumbup: will we see pics from your scan???:happydance:.xxxxxxxxx
@hopes meant to say earlier, your scan on monday?? :yipee: staying :yellow:???


----------



## mothercabbage

:blue::blue::blue::blue::yipee::yipee::yipee::blue::blue::blue::blue:
:happydance: i still cant believe it!!! :happydance:
<-----------:awww: my little man!!! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

aw tinks fx all will be ok with bby j hun x x x


----------



## poppy666

Just got back from Asda and OMG im hand cuffing korben next time, he demolished the chocolate counter at checkout and dropped all my eggs onto the floor whilst i was loading all the food :dohh: never gone so red :blush:

Back home and stuffed myself with biscuits 'actually was korbens pink wafer biscuits' :haha: seem to have a sweet tooth with this one atm

Phoebe hope your chilling today and not doing to much missy, have to tell Tink off for this :jo::jo:


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: @ Korben!! sorry poppy..:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Bet Connor a little bugger when your shopping too pmsl i forgotten how much mischief they can be :haha: but well shamed


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:@ Korben bless his socks hehehehe! Got all this to come so shouldnt laugh too much really............ she says howling into her sleeve:haha: I remember what my lil sis Ebony was like :wacko: Still scarred now lol. And yes Popsy i am taking it easy, dont wanna get into trouble with u girls hehehe xxxx


Yay Cabs on ur wee man!!! :happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance: xxxx

And yes i will post piccies if i can get some done, dunno if they still allow u piccies after a certain time into pg. But i will try and get some anyways xxx


----------



## poppy666

Dont think there is a limit Phoebe i got a piccy every scan i went for with korben, but didnt ask for any after 30wks cos id already seen what he looked like on 4D scan... ohhh im so going again when im 28wks with this one fx'd x


----------



## phoebe

Cheers Pops, will deffo ask for 1 then xxxx

I see Tink at the bottom of screen, have u had any of ur GD growth scans yet hunny?? I used to be on metformin b4 being pg, then got moved to insulin xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

yep connor a little bugger whilst shopping!!:wohoo:<---conz..:dohh:<--me
phoebe, enjoy your scan!! you should get pics, ask anyway! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

lol just wait till you got both boys shopping :haha: any names yet? :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

alexander for middle name, think thats definate....i like Callum for first name...:awww:(will prob hate it next week :haha:)..OH likes Quinn!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!! no offence to Quinn's of the world but i dont think it would suit my :baby: ......did you go on in-gender and ask that woman what team you may be on.....i checked the moon chart i used...says :blue: for you (ov day 21st Feb)...but yet again the chinese calendar wrong for me...3 outta 3 wrong!!...


----------



## poppy666

No not bothering cos i honestly think im one of those women who cant carry girls lol dont like Quinn either, like Callum but i know too many.


----------



## mothercabbage

my mum couldnt carry boys apparently....glad i never got that passed on to me, girls are nothing but trouble!!:rofl::rofl: dont tell chloe i said that!!:haha:...i think its too many "c" names...we have Claire(me) Steve(OH) Chloe(dd) Connor(ds) and ??Callum??hmmmmmmm


----------



## poppy666

Yep scrap Callum too popular pmsl have you heard me with the weird names :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok callum scrapped....erm.......... thinking....................any suggestions?


----------



## poppy666

Mine be weird tho :haha: but some below...

Caleb
Cory
Bodhi
Jenson
Brayden
Layton
Oran
Miles
Mason
Sebastian
Carson
Ainsley
Ashton
Kayden
Kai
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> KORBEN :rofl::rofl: actually list goes on lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I am at the bottom practically all day, but I'm not actually here. I am just getting so lazy I just leave the comp on......opsy

My growth scans are at 32 and 36 weeks. They said there was no need to do more as they know I can deliver a large baby :haha: but obviously needed to know when they had to think about getting her out. How was the metformin Phoebe? x

Awwwwww boys names, I am no use here whatsoever. I ran out of boys names :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

i love korben.....cory....kaydon is nice......all c/k names!!!! lol


----------



## poppy666

:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

C/K? Calvin Kline? :haha: awwww loving Caleb, very cute. x

Going to bed in a bit, hoping for a little more sleeeeeeeeeeeeeep :) x


----------



## poppy666

Well hope you get a decent sleep Tink, only thing that ruins mine is the bathroom visit around 3ish :growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

Bugger double post :haha:


----------



## coral11680

hey girls I'm shattered:sleep: very busy busy day and still need to put my sheets on the bed and take washing out of washer etc, CBA!! Need to get it all sorted before I leave though as my brother might house sit for me.:thumbup: Had a nice lunch with my Mum thanks for her birthday wishes:kiss:

I have to drop kids of in the morning then go straight to midwife for a check up, then more running around packing cleaning etc! I dropped dog at my dad hope she doesnt keep him up all night crying:dohh: he needs to take me to the airport tomorrow!:haha:

Will try to nip on here while I'm in NJ but should hopefully be busy most days but will miss you too much not to come come on:hugs:

Poppy :rofl: at Korben I forgot how fun toddlers are! :argh: I love some of your boy names, I like Caleb, Ashton, Kayden, Aiden, Evan 

Hi Tink, MC, Phoebe and all the other ding dongs :hi:


----------



## poppy666

Coral hope you have a safe journey and come back safely :hugs: what times your flight and your kids not going? x


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: i was just wondering the same thing poppy! :hugs: how was your day sweetie? i'm just nipping on...gotta take my girls to gymnastics class here in a few minutes. i'm craving some mcd's french fries too...so i may be having myself a little treat while they're busy :haha: 

anyway, it is so embarrassing when the lo's pull a mess like that in the store :blush: :dohh: i hate it when they do that, but i guess that's just the way it goes :haha:

mc, i agree...no callum, although i like the name too. defo try for something without a c or k in front tho :winkwink:

coral, happy bday to your mum sweetie and i hope you have a safe trip!!! :hugs: you'll have to check in every once in a while b/c we'll miss you too much otherwise!! :hugs:

phoebe, you are VERY busy love...try to take it easy as much as you can! :hugs: and thank you so much for your sweet words hun. we love you too :kiss:

tink, i hope you get some good sleep sweetie. it's so hard to keep up normally, and when you don't get enough sleep it just makes it all so much worse! :dohh: :hugs: and still praying for baby joseph...i hope his mommy and daddy get good news :hugs:

afm, no news here...just plodding along. oh! except i have NO cavities!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee: that is such a big deal for me...i always have at least one :wacko: so i'm very pleased about that. now just waiting for progesterone level check on thurs then endo biopsy on monday. :wacko: we'll see how things go. i haven't decided if i'm going to test or not. :dohh: if no bfp then i'll get af on tuesday next week. :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Looking forward to hearing of your test results PK, yes i know its a long drawn out process, but if it gets you a step nearer to your bfp its all good sweetie :hugs: i'd hate to see any Ding Dong give up the fight to have a little :baby: even tho there was a time i thought i would, but so glad i had you lot when i needed somebody the most or i would of :kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Thanks Poppy and PK!

No sorry the kids are going to school in the morning then I'm picking them up after school to leave for the airport, our flight is 6pm I couldn't leave them home!:haha:

PK :yipee: for no cavities:happydance:

EDIT: picking them up after lunch at school!


----------



## Hopes314

aww i love all this name talk :)
poppy your name list is cute, theyre not all that odd really, i know people who have kids with most of those names. only a few i hadn't heard. then again that seems to be the thing with people my age, picking very unique names. <-- I have a friend who named her daughter Zoso Solei... WOW crazy lol. so what kinda girl names you thinking.. you may be needing oneeee :)
mc that name is adorable and ive never heard of it, but like the others said probably would be best to go for a name that doesnt have a c or k lol

OH and i have pretty much picked our names i guess..
for a boy the name is definitely going to be Liam Matthew
and for a girl we are THINKING maybeee Ella... but were not sure of a middle name, today I thought of Ella Kate, sounds all flowery and girly lol


----------



## pk2of8

awww... i love ella kate :flower:

thank you poppy sweetie :hugs::friends: i won't give up. ...i want a lo too badly. it just feels like it's dredging along, but i'll get through it with your help sweetie and all the other lovely ding dongs :hug:


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm there is a few girls names i like but have to put Rose in the middle after my mum :kiss:

Destiny
Savannah
Serenity
Syke
Autumn
Kianna
Meadow
Astrid
Maddy
Anastasia

I could go on :haha:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> Hmmm there is a few girls names i like but have to put Rose in the middle after my mum :kiss:
> 
> Destiny
> Savannah
> Serenity
> Syke
> Autumn
> Kianna
> Meadow
> Astrid
> Maddy
> Anastasia
> 
> I could go on :haha:

My favourite on here is Savannah, was on my list :haha: also love Rose I'm using that middle name just because I like it :thumbup:
Is that Syke or Skye?

I also liked Summer, Sienna, Alyssa, Amelia,Lila, Sophia list goes on LOL but DH only agreed on Keira


----------



## coral11680

oh Hopes Ella Kate is lovley :awww:


----------



## poppy666

Yep probz me spelling it wrong lmao i like Amelia too... Think id be stuck between the top 3, but if by some miracle i had a girl i think Destiny Rose would be more fitting x


----------



## Hopes314

all of them sound pretty with the middle name rose! its lovely to name after your mom like that. I have never heard the name Syke (or if you meant Skye) but i love how its unique. I went to school with some girls who had crazyyy names (like.. Kajsa, Zana, Daryan, Dakota)... but they loved them! and so did everyone else! And then there are people like me (jessica) who we all had the same name.. and "ashley".. so common, i always said id make sure my kids had cool names. Although Ella and Liam arent exactly that unique. dono.


----------



## poppy666

I like Ella too Hopes go nice as Ella-Mae


----------



## coral11680

ok girls I'm off to the land of nod, busy, busy day tomorrow! nighty night xx


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> I like Ella too Hopes go nice as Ella-Mae

I thought Ella Mae was adorable too, I saw it online lol. However, one of my student loans the lender is called something like that, and it reminds me of dishing out lots of money:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Night Coral sweet dreams and catch you tomorrow before you go xx


----------



## Hopes314

night corallll :) happy birthday to your mommy :)


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I like Ella too Hopes go nice as Ella-Mae
> 
> I thought Ella Mae was adorable too, I saw it online lol. However, one of my student loans the lender is called something like that, and it reminds me of dishing out lots of money:haha:Click to expand...

LOL I got the Mae bit off two of my friends little girls cos they called Cora-Mae and Harli-Mae x


----------



## pk2of8

awww :awww: love all the names girls :hugs: so beautiful!! i love Rose as any name poppy, but as a middle name after your mum is lovely :flower: and it goes great with all those other names you picked! 

Mae was my grandmother's middle name and my sister used it as part of her baby daughter's name: India Tania Mae. I have another niece named Amelia, and she has a twin named Cecelia. India is their baby sister, actually. All uncommon names :winkwink:

well, i hope you're all having a good sleep :hugs: talk to you tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all, just nipping on to wave bye to coral..:wave: have a great time!!!:hugs:
i like lots of names now.....Emmett,Jacob,Callum,Cameron.....would have been so easy if :pink:.... we chose Alexia Rose or Alexia Bella for deffo.....we struggled to name connor!! what am i going to do....
@poppy...my best mate has a cat called destiny, i love that name! a few of your girl names are popular round here we have 2 savannahs....i dont like meadow...my ex husbands surname was meadows...fat wife beating scum bag!!!!!:growlmad: 
im really studying names today, i want to find a name by the weekend!!!.......


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh Emmett, that's lovely!!!! Morning MC, hope your ok honey! x

Yes I am making and early visit to wish Coral and safe journey, we will miss you round here honey, when you back? Have a brilliant time! :happydance: we will have to meet up for some Chilli and a couple of box's of Pregnacare when you get back! x

I had to go to an early assembly for my eldest who won an award at school, so hot in there. Came over so hot and nausious, and then nearly passed out :rofl: I hate that feeling, I'm not worried about fainting, just the fuss it causes. Nearly was very embarrassed but managed to escape outside just in the nick of time. x


----------



## mothercabbage

awww tink...i passed out when i was preg with connor, landed on my bum so all was ok, came round and threw up all over my dads shoes! pmsl... come close a few time with this pregnancy too...almost in wilkinsons(shop) had to sit on the floor, OH was so worried i was just embarrased lol...must be a boy thing for me i was fine with chloe!!
i love Emmett for my baby but OH hates it, really hates it so thats a no go....:growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

Emmet is really nice MC shame your OH dont like it :hugs: I dunno about names i had 3 ready for korben but decided once he was born to which one he suited :flower:

Just took an iron tablet i feel so drained n dizzy since i got up i dont feel right ugh :nope:

Tink just read on fb you nearly passed out i use to pass out all time at assembly lol its way too hot in schools, glad you didnt tho you would of been embarrassed :haha:

Coral when you back? not that you even gone yet but we'll miss you lol :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I am due for another injection so might be that, I think it doesn't help I'm claustrophobic also lol not that halls are enclosed, but the stuffy can't breathe feeling is similar :haha:

Sorry your not feeling great Pops, my turn to tell you to rest up ok? get some chill time today, and try and eat well :hugs: x

MC, shame DH isn't fond, its very cute and different x

I just had some baby shopping arrive from babies r us......very excited. Plus I ordered my Quinny buzz last night :happydance: they are reduced to £300 at the min so I've snapped one up!


----------



## Damita

Aw Poppy, Iron tabs are playing crazy time with me too, since I was told I was anemic three weeks ago, I've had a few days of upset tummy, cramps and wanting to throw up but it is passing :dance:


----------



## sleeping bubs

omg can't remember been this bad when was pg with Mckenzie MS in evening around tea time and un-believable bad IBS systems went to doc today and got some tablets which are ok to take in pregnancy. I am so so so tired so much so my mum had to come around this morning to help with the cleaning and looking after Mckenzie.. Hoping this will pass when I am able to eat more and tablets set in...


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

Coral have a safe trip to NJ & enjoy yourself hun :hugs:
Tink,Poppy and Sleeping:hugs: I too past out at work when I was preggo with my oldest. I past out in the bathroom, I think it was my blood sugar that dropped or my iron was low. I was able to drink some orange juice and that made me feel better.

Hiya damita,MC and all my other wonderful DD :) :hi:


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon Damita, sleeping buds and CG :flower:

Just got back home its lovely outside but got no energy today for anything else, feel like an old women but heyyyyyyyyyyy i am old :rofl:

Korben wrecked the room so it can stay that way till his bedtime now lol. Hope everyones well :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!
Have a good trip Coral :)
I'll try pop on later to catch up
x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Tink- that's good that you didn't pass out that would have been embarassing. I tend to feel like that when pg too like more clostrophobic than usual. So far I've been alright but it hasn't been warm yet here. 

PK- I hope that all your testing goes well 

MC- I don't know about names I like really common ones so I will be no help for you. I do like the name Caleb but I know you don't want to use C or K names

Poppy- sorry you're not feeling well but hopefully this will be all over soon in just a few weeks we should be feeling much better love the middle name Rose my Grandma was Rose but I think we're going to use my husbands Grandma's middle name Marie if we have a girl

Coral- have fun in NJ! Hope that your flight goes well and you're able to check in on us on occasion

Sleepingbubs- I hope that you're feeling better soon my IBS really acted up the first couple of weeks of pregnancy but then it all settled down hopefully it'll do the same for you. 

:wave: to Damita and CG 

asfm- I have my dr's appt today in about 2hours I don't think it's going to be any big deal but I am hoping that they will schedule a scan for me I'll let you guys know how it goes


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh poppy and tink I kept passing out when was pg with Mckenzie horrible once I was in Primark with my mum shop assistant had to get me a chair and some water so embassed lol I have low blood pressure anyway and keep having sugar lows think it is starting already now lol 

Tink can't wait to start buying baby stuff once I know everything is ok and have some money going to buy the Phil and teds or Obaby Tandem XI.

Mummy V how u hope doc appointment goes well really hoping IBS sorts it self out did u take any meds??


----------



## phoebe

Alright Chicks xxx:hi::hi::hi:
Hope all is well with u all, just popped on quick b4 my scan, will be leaving in 20 mins. Just wanted to say to Coral to have a safe journey hunny. Have a ball and i will miss u xxxx


Just did that baby heart rate thingy and i got this https://www.babybpm.com/images/boy1/20757560/.gif 
Curious stuff eh hehehe only 11 wks to now til we find out.

Hope u all have a good morning/afternoon/eve and i will catch up with u all properly laters. Hugs n snugs xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Bummer it didnt show up, but it predicts boy at 148bpm xxxx


----------



## puppycat

Hey DD's

Congrats on blue bump MC.
Sorry you had a funny turn Tink
:hugs: for PK, Damita, China, Poppy, phoebe, Lew (this is off the top of my head)

I am ill again GRRR! Got a full up head, nose, ears, sore throat, sticky eyes - yuk!

Haven't even bothered changing out of PJ's :cry:

Hope you're all ok, I'm going to crawl under my duvet xx


----------



## phoebe

Sorry to hear ur so poorly Puppycat, hope u feel betterer soon hunny. Get back under that duvet sweets xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Phoebe good luck with scan hope you get a piccy of MAYBE your gorgeous little son :happydance::happydance::hugs:

Puppycat get well soon sweetie, dont help with the weather changing every 5 mins :hugs::hugs:

Sleeping buds think we just have to get use to nearly passing out or doing it pmsl ive nearly gone a few times when pg with korben out shopping :dohh:

MommyV hows your sickness sweetie? im ok thanks just every morning when i get up i feel totally drained and dizzy fx'd it goes in few weeks x

Im booking a scan for next week :thumbup: be 9wks according to last scan n im sooooo paranoid cos i MC'd at 9wks last time i just need to know heart still beating :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

sorry ur poorly too Bubs bigs hugs xxx:hugs:
Good luck at drs Mommy hugs xxx:hugs:
Right best get a motor on, my mum is picking me up in a sec lol. 

Laters lovelies xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Phoebe good luck with scan hope you get a piccy of MAYBE your gorgeous little son :happydance::happydance::hugs:
> 
> Puppycat get well soon sweetie, dont help with the weather changing every 5 mins :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sleeping buds think we just have to get use to nearly passing out or doing it pmsl ive nearly gone a few times when pg with korben out shopping :dohh:
> 
> MommyV hows your sickness sweetie? im ok thanks just every morning when i get up i feel totally drained and dizzy fx'd it goes in few weeks x
> 
> Im booking a scan for next week :thumbup: be 9wks according to last scan n im sooooo paranoid cos i MC'd at 9wks last time i just need to know heart still beating :hugs:

wanna buy a heart beat monitor:rofl::rofl: only kiddin' can pack it up and send it to ya poppy?? still as new and i feel baby all the time so i have my reassurance now...maybe you would like it?? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym and is now chilling x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: to poorly sicky dingdongs...
phoebe i think :blue: for you!! what ya hoping for ? xx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Phoebe good luck with scan hope you get a piccy of MAYBE your gorgeous little son :happydance::happydance::hugs:
> 
> Puppycat get well soon sweetie, dont help with the weather changing every 5 mins :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sleeping buds think we just have to get use to nearly passing out or doing it pmsl ive nearly gone a few times when pg with korben out shopping :dohh:
> 
> MommyV hows your sickness sweetie? im ok thanks just every morning when i get up i feel totally drained and dizzy fx'd it goes in few weeks x
> 
> Im booking a scan for next week :thumbup: be 9wks according to last scan n im sooooo paranoid cos i MC'd at 9wks last time i just need to know heart still beating :hugs:
> 
> wanna buy a heart beat monitor:rofl::rofl: only kiddin' can pack it up and send it to ya poppy?? still as new and i feel baby all the time so i have my reassurance now...maybe you would like it?? xxxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl: funny biatch lol i got that for you i can get another sweetie :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym and is now chilling x x x

:flower: caz hope your well and energized now being the gym xx


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwwwww thanx poppy!!:flower: just thought id ask though :hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I used mine when korben had quiet days so was reassuring all through pregnancy :winkwink::kiss:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Just thought i would pop in to let you know that af got me making a 26 day cycle with either a 10 or 8 day lp, happy i don't have to face it on birthday but gutted that the cycle of relaxing didn't work as it does for so many others 
will try to get on later to read back :hugs: to you all :kiss:

xxxxxx


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies!

Coral- have a safe trip! Where in NJ will you be? She probably won't sign on again, but I live in PA- about 30 minutes away from Southern NJ..... I have a feeling I remember her saying Northern NJ...which is a few hours from me yet.

I was able to read back a few pages...but time for much unfortunately....

Poppy- sorry you are feeling poorly....I know it must be tough to not be worried until your appt, but try to keep your mind positive and on other things till then - ok sweetie?

MC- Its funny- my OH wanted Emmett too...sorry your OH doesn't agree....I will try to think of some boy names....

Hopes- Liam was one of my top names for a boy- love it! Ella is a very pretty girls name....
Actually, MY #1 name is 'Eliana' (pronounced 'Ellie-ON-a'). I LOVE it. OH isn't sold on the name yet, but he hasn't ruled it out, so I am going to work on him. 
The middle name will be 'Marie' after my grandma who just passed away about 8 months ago.
So, Eliana Marie....what do you ladies think? Is it too many vowels for the poor girl to have to learn how to spell?

Tink- I have a bit of claustraphobia too...and have trouble in hot stuffy places- feel like I can't breathe. I am glad you didn't pass out- take care of yourself hun!
Also, did I read you got diagnosed with GD? I am sorry you are dealing with so much....I am worried I will get the same news in a few weeks....I haven't been eating the healthiest!

Phoebes- good luck on the scan today? Is this just a routine one? I still think :blue: for you for sure! Have you guys decided on any names yet?

@Damita, PK, Sleeping, Caz, China, Puppycat and everyone else- hope you are all doing well girlies!


----------



## poppy666

Lew i like that name :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## China girl

I am having trouble posting ladies....

I forgot to say MC, our family is all C's. Chris & Corey. I love the Caleb and Cameron. Picking out names is soo much fun...goog luck to ya :)

Good luck at your scan today Phoebe :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Hey Lew and Puppycat :hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

is phoebe back yet:shrug:....
ive been looking for prams today...cant choose one............:dohh:
thanx china,maybe ill go with another c name.....OH now likes dyllan, its nice but my mum had a dog called dyllan.....hmmmmmm


----------



## mothercabbage

sorry af got ya lupine..:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Wonder if she see's his wiggy by mistake :haha::haha: i dont like Dylan either x


----------



## mothercabbage

jacob? sam/uel?...........anyone wanna name this baby because we cant agree here!...OH is pissing me off!!!!!!!!!!......stuck on callum, its the only one we agree on (kinda) :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Prefer callum than the other two tbh OH pissing you off pmsl


----------



## poppy666

Ok C's Cody, Cameron, Casey, Christian, Clarke oh bollox head gone pfft lol


----------



## puppycat

Dh pisses me off too phoebe - I really like Joseph for a boy but he doesn't because it's his step-gramp's name and he'd think it was named after him - I don't care, I mean, he won't be around for much longer and if he wants to think that then carry on!

I'm rubbish at resting. Been doing my cross stitch and have made my wrist hurt doing that :haha: so now I'm back. DH taken Laura out so it's nice and quiet at least. I did manage to have a nice hot bath and change into clean pj's though.

*whispers* I've been feeling so crappy the last few days I thought I'd POAS just to be safe, we've been NTNP. 

I don't know if I see a line or if there is one there, either way it'd be really faint and it doesn't show on a camera. Actually scrap that, I KNOW there's a line but I don't know if it has any colour (nasty evap?) will have to test tomorrow FMU. Would explain this stinking cold and the cramps I have and (TMI) why I've been so wet 'down there' lately. Not due to Ov (if I calculate 2weeks from LMP) until next Monday - that's early to be so wet. Hmmm.....

No parties please. :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Just post a piccy me n MC will tweak it :haha: i thought mine evaps when posting on here too x


----------



## puppycat

Ha ha, it's a shame you all live so far away and can't come and take a look in person - let me see if I can find DH's camera - my phone doesn't like up close shots, too blurry.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooh yes puppycat, piccy please! x

Lew, yes GD. I have been testing 3x daily for about 5 weeks now, was fine at first but they are creeping up now. Before it was just the after food sugers that were running a little high, but now have high fasting sugers too so prob starting on some meds Friday. Hope you don't have a problem too, its very annoying. Especially since everything I want to eat is either full of carbs or sweet :rofl: grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## puppycat

I don't know if you can see it, his camera is pretty crap too - ancient thing.
 



Attached Files:







DSC02054.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## puppycat

I just found how to invert it and can't see anything so I'm going to assume evap :(


----------



## mothercabbage

cant see alot on that puppycat, :dust: hope its just the pic....try again in morning with FMU...
ok shortlisted we have
callum,cameron,nathan(yuk),jake(not jacob) craig and reece......:shrug: alexander for middle name....:thumbup:
tea time...my head hurts i need food xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I think i see lines when i turn contrast and brightness down but test tomoz :happydance:

MC i like Reece 'Rhys' but im biased :haha: also cameron and callum from that list :hugs: x
 



Attached Files:







DSC02054.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mothercabbage

ah yea i thought someone had a "rhys".....:haha: tis a good name!!!!!
will prob be one of them names...im boring myself with it now tbh.....:dohh: sorry about that! :blush:


----------



## LEW32

I agree with poppy...I like 'Rhys'!

I think I might see a line - not sure puppycat- deffo try tomorrow!

Just for fun, here is a pic of me on the cruise at 23 weeks....think I look quite big for 23weeks with my 1st- hoping this little girl isnt going to be huge!

Tink- sorry to hear about your sugars...argh.
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks pregnant.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## poppy666

lol im helping you n i need to think boys names :dohh:

Ive got Bodhi, Zeke, Carson, Kasper 'fav' Harley ermmm head gone lol


----------



## poppy666

Lew i dont think your that big, cute bump xx


----------



## LEW32

I do like 'Sam' too.... Cayden, Ben, Luke, Wyatt, Finn


----------



## mothercabbage

id like to have a more un-common name but i have chloe and connor so having one called Zeke or one like that would be daft i think......
lew you do look big but that dont mean a big baby all the time! maybe a lot of water, you look lovely though!!!!! im almost that size and im just about 21 weeks! ohhh dear...at scan babys head was measuring on date babys belly was 9 days ahead and babys leg length was 7 days ahead......:dohh: im destined for a big one! :argh:


----------



## China girl

Tink, I meant to say something about your GD, but really didn't know how to comment:shrug: But I am glad that you know how to take care of yourself with this GD:flower: (okay that was probably stupid):wacko: 

MC not felling Dyllan....rememinds of Gunsmoke...LOL Its an ole western I used to watch when I was younger :)

Lupine :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> I do like 'Sam' too.... Cayden, Ben, Luke, Wyatt, Finn

Rhys was going to be called Wyatt till everyone kept saying Wyatt Herp after the cowboy :growlmad:

MC connor is still uncommon down this end x


----------



## caz & bob

lew like the bump hun x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

is it poppy....we got a few here.....all recently named babys too...must have started a trend:haha:
did i miss the GD post from tink...:dohh: sorry tink..:hugs: dont know a thing about gd but hope it stays ok and your ok! is that the right thing to say?? ok well just :hugs: xxxx
china....:wave: its ok im not having dylan/dillon...or how ever you spell it, its not me!!:rofl:...xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

ok we decided.......hope it stays like this and OH dont change his mind again!!


<------Rhys Alexander :awww: i love it!!!....dont mind me being a copy cat do you poppy!? xx


----------



## poppy666

That goes well togethor MC cute :happydance::happydance: ps better spelling it that way cos everyone always gets my Rhys's spelling wrong lol


----------



## LEW32

Love the name MC!!!!!!!

I wish Oh and I could decide that easily!!! 

I am worried about big baby because my mom had 3 big babies....I was the smallest at 9 lbs 9 ounces!!

Is there any truth to you having babies similar in size to what your mom did??????? :argh:


----------



## poppy666

My mum had 5lb and 4lb babies, i had 6lb n 7lb babies :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

my mum had 6 + 7 lbers , i had 7lb 4oz and 9lb 1oz....so NO no truth in it what so ever! sorry ...
i like the way you spell it poppy, Reece looks nice but Rhys looks sexy!!!!! :haha:what is your Rhy's middle name? does he have one?


----------



## poppy666

Yep they all got middle names.. Rhys Thomas 'after my grandad that never got to meet him' :cry:

Gage Kyle
Wade Ryan
Korben Kai

so buggered for the next lol i thought Reece looked more like a surname way of spelling :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

My mum had 6lb 1oz, 6lb 1.5oz and 7lb 5oz. me and my middle sister were on time and only 6lb but my little sister was nearly 3 weeks late and only 7lb 5. Laura was 3 weeks early and 7lb 8oz :haha: so NO TRUTH in it at all! lol xx


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

I had ny dr.'s appt today and all went well. I will be getting lots of blood work as well as a 1hr glucose test. Also they were able to get me in for a scan this afternoon and we saw lo with the heart beating away baby measured 7w1d so I was only off by 2days I'm still feeling sick and tired but I am just so excited to see baby and know that everything is alright so far

Poppy- I'm sure your next scan is going to be great it should be cool to see how much lo has grown since your first scan

MC- I like the name I'm glad that you and oh were finally able to settle on one

Pheobe- I hope that your scan goes well today 

Lew- nice bump I don't think that it is too big for 23weeks 

Puppycat- sorry you aren't feeling well I can't see anything on that test but gl and I hope the line gets darker tomorrow

CG- :wave: hope all is well with you

LR- sorry about af :hugs:

I'm going to have to change my tickers as well maybe I'll do one of those fruit ones with my new edd which is November 22


----------



## mothercabbage

well, i like all your sons names love Korben Kai...thats cute!! Rhys is the best though!!:thumbup: :haha:...no one else knows but bnb girls so pleas dont say it on facebook, not even my ma knows lol..xx
mommy V:yipee: for scan!! any pics?
wonder what time mi dum dum is back from hers? :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Aww great news MommyV :hugs: glad everything went well xx


----------



## MommyV

I have one pic baby just looks like a blob but I will need dh's help to get that up here. I don't know if I have to scan the pic or what? I'll try to get it on here tonight.


----------



## poppy666

Just take a picture of it with your camera thats all i did, from one blob to another :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Awww don't worry bout the GD gals, I'm ok with it. I don't think there ever was a post MC, I have had to test since about 6 weeks ago, and it just evolved from there. I'll be just fine :)

Puppycat, I can't really see from the pics honey, I think I might be able to see something though. If that something is and BFP its gonna get darker eh? FX for you x

Hope Phoebe is ok, not really kept up with the posts, been busy for a change hasn't it?! was she off for her growth scan today? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mommyv great news honey!!!!! so pleased you got to see your little heartbeat :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah im waiting for Phoebe bit worried she not been on :wacko:

Im still feeling sicky... been upset stomach since this afternoon n still going strong... always kicks in more come afternoon till late evening pfft


----------



## Hopes314

great news about scan momyv, cant wait to see pictures :)

..waiting for pheebyweeby..


----------



## Hopes314

OHs surgery is in the morning, they changed it from tues to thurs because of an emergency surgery or something. nervous! and my scan is monday.. also nervous!!

is it normal for baby to be really random about activity? monday i didnt feel baby at ALL the whole day, maybe once. i started getting so worried! then super early tues morning, like 2 am, i wake up to baby going CRAZY. and since then baby has not stopped the party. monday scared me though, especially because of all the horrible talk of bad things happening when PR occurs during first 20 weeks of pregnancy.


----------



## mothercabbage

still no phoebe..:shrug: 
OH asked all his gym buddies about the name Rhys, they all said its an ace name so we sticking to that,:thumbup:..:happydance:
well girls im going to bed sleepy here, catch ya'll tomorrow :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

MC yay its about time there is some agreement! i think it is a lovely name!


----------



## poppy666

Glad your settled MC with a name lol sleep well sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Rhys is lovely MC! :happydance: :awww: x

Hopes, will be thinking of your DH tomorrow, hope all goes smoothly! babies don't get into patterns until a lot later Hopes, don't panic. If you worried, the usual thing to do is to sit down and have a surgery snack. That usually gets them moving! Midwives over here say you want to feel at least 10 movements a day from about 26 weeks. x

I'm off to bed myself, shattered zzzzzzzzzz nunnites everybody :hugs: hope to see Phoebe on here by morning, worrying about her x


----------



## poppy666

Hope everything goes ok for your OH tomorrow and a fast recovery Hopes :hugs: enjoy your :baby: quiet times cos when your further on they seem to love having a disco in there when your tired and really want to sleep :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol Awww don't worry bout the GD gals, I'm ok with it. I don't think there ever was a post MC, I have had to test since about 6 weeks ago, and it just evolved from there. I'll be just fine :)
> 
> Puppycat, I can't really see from the pics honey, I think I might be able to see something though. If that something is and BFP its gonna get darker eh? FX for you x
> 
> Hope Phoebe is ok, not really kept up with the posts, been busy for a change hasn't it?! was she off for her growth scan today? x

Thanks hun :hugs:

I just get a bit disheartened by faint lines - all over Christmas the lines were faint and never got darker, it could just be a bad batch of IC's - we shall see. Feeling rough as a badger's ass though lol. 

Sleep tight lovely Ding dongs' xx


----------



## China girl

Hopes, I will be praying for your DH tomorow.

Phoebe, I hope all is good with you...missed ya hun :hugs:

Lew, you look lovely:thumbup:

MC love that name:thumbup:......I am partial to boys myself, if my 3rd is a boy his name is going to be Sean Taylor....lover it!!!!!:thumbup:

Mommyv glad your scan went well, love to see your pic, oh I am doing good just counting down to the end of the semester:happydance:

Oh and Hopes its Sallie Mae....the student loan people:haha:

Going to see my brothers new pitbull pups...Ziggy and Marley they are too stink'n cute!!!

TTFN ladies:kiss:


----------



## Regalpeas

Praying for your dh Hopes.

To the rest of the Ding Dongs....:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

China- YES! sallie mae exactly! :haha: not a good name for a baby!! :rofl:


----------



## Damita

:wave: morning ladies, I think I am 9dpo today but who knows with my cycles, if I am that means AF will be coming sometime next Wednesday, no symptoms as Iron tabs are making me ill and giving me cramps and making me feel like I want to throw up.. joys!


----------



## phoebe

Morning girlies xxxx:hi::hi::hi:
Thanks for all the well wishes and concerns, didnt mean to alarm anyone. Just that my mum came round after scan and by the time she left i was bushed........... Not that i slept tho lol, was up til 3.30am and up at 6!!! So feeling like 'Shaun of the dead' today:nope: wished i didnt have to go back up hosp again for the anaesthetist app today. Feel drunk n dizzy IYKWIM:wacko:........ Anyways the scan went really well, :baby: is doing tickety-boo. Moving like a good 'un, could see my mum staring at screen searching for bits :haha: the fetal measurements are;
BPD 67.7mm (dont know what that is tho)
HC 260.0mm
AC 245.0mm
FL 53.0mm 
Estimated weight 2lbs 11oz
Presentation cephalic, placenta high posterior, amniotic fluid normal. the OB was really happy with how things are progressing. And i will have another growth scan in 4 wks. I'm to up insulin slightly now but other than that all is cool and the gang:happydance::happydance: xxxx

Right now i will have to go over posts again, as i have totally forgotten everyones news DOH!!!! Dum dum that i am:dohh::wacko::dohh::haha: Hugs xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Great news Phoebe and glad you n :baby: are ok, we was getting worried lol :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all....
@china....love your next boys name,FXd you get a blue bfp soon!!:dust: heres some boy coloured dust:dust:
@hopes....thinking of DH with his surgery!!:hugs: hope all goes well and he has a speedy recovery....:hugs:
@tink.....hows things today?hope you got a good sleep!! and feel more energetic today :flower:
@damita....sounds like you having a rough time with that anemia,if pills not agreeing with you shouldnt you go back to GP? just a thought, hope your well and :dust: xxx
@regal.......:wave: n :hugs:
@poppy.....hows the :sick: today? hope your well :flower::hugs::kiss:
@phoebe...hope you ok, i see you have been on and "thanked" a few posts....:hugs:
all other ding dongs :wave: and :hugs:
asfm....im well, had a good sleep, connor slept well only woke once,OH off work so going to do something with him...have a good day girls xx


----------



## poppy666

Im gooddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd sickness wont kick in till this afternoon if it does, but yesterday was my worst day till bedtime :growlmad:

Great Connor only woke once :happydance: korben does that but for his bottle, really need to get him out the habit pfft.

Weather bit crap here today so guess im washing n cleaning not going out x


----------



## phoebe

Aww thanks Poppy xxx, when is ur next scan due hunny? hope all is well with u today and the MS is giving u a break xxx:hugs:

Tink sorry to hear about ur near fainting hunny, its such a weird sensation isnt it. Had the meter man round just now and nearly passed out myself, he couldnt get out of door quick enough. Hope ur feeling better today xxx:hugs:

Lupes really sorry to hear AF got u, i really hope that this cycle will be the last in a long while. Big hugs xxx:hugs:

Lew Gorgeous bump BTW, ur looking good girly xxx:hugs:

Damita i pray that AF doesnt show up lovely and that u feel better soon xxx:hugs:

Hopes Good luck with OH surgery, i wish him a speedy recovery hun. Like Tink said b4 u know it u will be having a disco going on down there soon. I know i have lol. Good luck with scan monday xxx:hugs:

Puppycat, i really hope u get that bfp and good luck with todays and future tests hun. I would take ur poorly-ness as to be really good signs, as i recall being as :sick: as hell b4 i got mine. Sticky dust and good vibes for u hun 
xxx:hugs:

Mommyv glad ur scan went ell lovely, i was out by a few days in the early stages too. Hope ur GD testing goes well xxx:hugs:

China hope ur well, u didnt say too much about urself hun, have fun with the woofits, bet they are sooooo cute. I sorta had Marley as a name for a would-be boy on my list :winkwink:xxx:hugs:

Hi Regal and Caz :hi::hi: again u didnt say much about urselves either. Hope alls well with u lovelies xxxx:hugs::hugs:

Cabs hey dum dum, i'm loving the names u picked :awww: hope all is well with u hunny. Thanks for concern, but it was just bad timing that i couldnt gt on here with my mum around. Was itching to tell u all tho lol. Hugs xxx:hugs:

Oh yes nearly forgot Tink, metformin was a fairly good anti-diabetic for me, but my GL's were running a bit high for the most part and i was on 1000mgx2 daily. But be aware it can give u very dodgy tummy and wind!!!:dohh: so be careful what u eat, as high carbs n sugar can make symptoms worse IYKWIM:haha: but if ur like me and live on planet pebble-poo, a jolly good clear out could be a good thing. OH and sending more prayers and good vibes to Joseph and family still xxx:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Yeah I am going to go back to the doctors if I don't feel better after this weekend :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Im booking it through Babybond for hopefully next Friday so OH can come :kiss:


----------



## phoebe

posted b4 i finished........
Ayway i hope i havent missed anyone out and if i have sorry lovelies. But i hope all is well on planet Ding Dong. Hope u all have a lovely day, the sun is shining here again woohoo!!!:happydance::happydance:
Big hugs n snugs all xxxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Damita said:


> Yeah I am going to go back to the doctors if I don't feel better after this weekend :hugs:

Big hugs lovely, really hope u feel better soon xx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Well thats just saved me £80, just got appointment through post to see my consultant next Thurseday and it says im having a scan so go with a full bladder :happydance:

Hope they havnt got me mixed up for 12wk scan cos it also says any blood tests midwife has done i'll get results, but i dont see midwife till 18th :wacko: she was ment to sort out my 10 day platelet levels being on Tinzaparin and she hasnt :growlmad: ive been on it for 2 weeks pfft.

as for :sick: bang on afternoon, flipping better not have it till bedtime again.. roll on 12wks x


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

Pheebs- so glad to hear all is well with :baby: 
Poppy- poor you- that is exactly what happened to me- sick every afternoon and evening...morning sickness my arse!
Mc- lovely name -really really like it! 
Tink- hope u feeling good today!
Hopes- thinking about your DH and praying all goes well :)
Puppycat- test???????
China- :hi: hun! I was thinking about you the other day- I have been watching Criminal Minds CONSTANTLY (since it is always on) and boy is that man yummy!!!

Damita- sorry you are feeling poorly...iron tabs suck! Hope it gets sorted soon...

:dust: to all the TTC Ding Dongs....Really hoping it happens for everyone in 2011!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Lew, i guess i should be greatful its not in the morning cos id struggle more i think first thing with korben, but right up to bedtime is taking the piss my stomach feels shite atm


----------



## mothercabbage

great news phoebe! glad all is well:hugs: any pics??
poppy :hugs: for the :sick: its awful but will pass soon, i dont envy you,yuk major :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Just found out my sister having another boy YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. Get in!!! :rofl::rofl: now im not bothered what i have lol...


----------



## mothercabbage

what has your sis got already? all boys?? i think you having another boy but i do hope you get a mini Poppy!!:pink: FXd for you :kiss::hugs: and congrats on the new nephew...when is he due?? xx


----------



## poppy666

She only got one boy but her OH has all boys on his side so bit like my ex hubby all boys.... my partner im with now has a mix of girls n boys so 50/50.

He due 26th August my OHs birthday.. she was 3wks behind me originally x


----------



## mothercabbage

not far off my due date.prob the date ill go into labour! a week late!!!!..take it you like the fact she having a boy :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yep :haha: she was dying to know what sex was with korben cos he was going to be my last. She kept texting me that day so knew she wanted me to have another boy so she got the girl when she tried again pfft.. bit silly really you'd think she be made up if i had a girl after 4 boys, but nope you dont know my sister.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey gals, gone awol again for me today :haha: i wanted to catch up properly with you all today, but it all went wrong! Non stop phone calls, and people at the door. Then i discover the kids have......NITS ewwwwwwwww not again! So I had to treat my daughter, and then get her to her friends. Now starting on the boys, its gonna be a lllllllooooooooooonnnnnng night :haha: boil washing all the bedding n combing galore. I WILL catch up with you all soon :hugs: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been busy painting my french cheddar red it looks nice now but need some more to finish it carnt wait for summer now opk are geting darker wooppp x x x


----------



## puppycat

Hi Ladies

Glad your scan went well phoebe, I'm not sure what all the measurements are though. lol.

Well I tested this morning and can't really see it any clearer, been having cramps front and back so wondering if it's maybe a water infection or something. Will test again tomorrow but OPK negative too so it's not ov either. pffff.


----------



## mothercabbage

ha! sounds like my sis poppy, she got preg the same week as me and showed off when she found out hers was :blue:(we all wanted a boy) she was pissed off when i found out mine was a boy too though,:rofl: then went around telling people she would have hers first (i was due 1st march and she was due 16th march) but she has c-secs as she freaked out during labour and had to be put to sleep for her 1st birth,so hers was to be an early arrival... well i fucked her plans and had connor naturally on 5th march her section was on 10th march hahahahahahahahahah ass hole of a sister that one!!!!!!!!!
tink........ what a pain nits are, glad we clear for now!:thumbup:
puppycat.....:dust:


----------



## Damita

:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties :hugs:

it's been a very busy last couple of days for me. went for my progesterone bloodwork today. should get the results on monday, but the stupid nurse really annoyed me. first she counted my cycle days wrong (thursday was cycle day 22 for me), and she insisted i was cycle day 21, no matter how many times i corrected her. moron. then there was just even no point in getting into it with her that i was 9dpo today too and not 7. stupid. good grief i can't stand that! :dohh: it makes me feel like "what's the point??" if i know more about how cycles work, etc than they do???? aaarrrrrrrggggghhhhh :growlmad: anyway, monday is the endo biopsy, so hopefully they'll have the results by then. i don't think i'm going to test early either girls :wacko: don't see much point in that right now either. tomorrow morning is 10dpo, but my temps usually start dropping then. :sad1: anyway, it's very very late here and i'm exhausted again :sleep: i'll catch up and do a proper post either tomorrow or later this weekend lovelies. Mucho mucho love and :hugs: and :kiss: to all of you!!!!


----------



## Hopes314

pheebyweeby glad scan went so well, very reassuring i bet! how is baby measuring up compared to average for where you are at in the pregnancy did they say? just curious if its a big one already :)

poppy hope the nausea doesnt get too horrible, i think its a very good sign :)

as for me-its about 1230am here and we just finally got settled back at home for the night. surgery ran over and they were behind anyway, we ended up being there from 930am-930pm coincidentally. it was really exhausting and achey to sit for 12 hours, yes i moved around and what not but theres only so much you can do in that sort of situation lol. and of course i itched myself the whole time. 
ANYWAY, as for the more important news, OH is fine and has full motion in all of his fingers and what not it looks like. hes in a lot of pain but they gave him lots of naproxen and oxycodone, along with one of those little devices that you attach to the sticky surgery electrodes and it pulses and all that to help ease things. Were in the living room for the night because OH wanted to sleep on the recliner on the couch, so I'm stuck down here adjusting the machine and waking him up for meds every 4 hours ugh. I think we are going to have a rough next couple days because neither of us are in tip-top shape to be running around getting things done. Anyway OH has an appointment in the morning to see Dr to make sure the nerves and everything are ok.. unfortunately that appointment is in only 8 hours. OH is sleeping now, but even though I'm tired I don't think I'll be getting much sleep tonight on this couch!

Today was my 20 week mark, I'm a cantaloupe. The countDOWN is finally beginning rather than the count UP.

Oh, and today at hospital a couple different nurses asked OH when i wasnt around.. "i was afraid to say anything but ..is your wife pregnant?" ..i finally look pregnant :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good morning Ding Dongs!

Having trouble waking up so I just keep having breakfast again and again :rofl: Its not working zzzzzzzzzzzzz :haha:

Some how gotta take my big bump n bootie to the shops, considering I last about 15 mins on my feat, this should be interesting......

Hopes, so glad the op went well, I can imagine how tired and achey you must feel. Congratulations on half way mark honey!!!!! :loopy: Did you get much sleep last night? :hugs: x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

Phoebe your measurements look good hun:thumbup:...not much longer now!!!

Hopes glad your OH is doing good. Praying for a speedy & healing recovery

Tink, just take easy on your outing today...get a scooter and zoom away :hug:

Damita, I hope you get to feeling better soon hun :hug:

Reagal Love and Hugs :hug:

MC thanks for the blue baby dust :thumbup:

Hiya :hi:poppy,pk,lupine,puppycat,mommyv,sleeping bubs and all DDs


----------



## MommyV

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I've been MIA. I had a car accident the other day it wasn't very bad and nobody got hurt but I've been dealing with insurance etc and the other person was lying about what happened so I was stressing. But I was able to get ahold of the police report and it says she's at fault. Also the past 2 night I've been in bed very early I'm just sooo tired. I'll take picture of scan pic and post it on here later this morning after I get the kids to school.

Pheobe- I'm glad that your scan went well. so happy that everything is going well with the lo make sure that you get your rest

Tink- I hope that the shopping goes alright for you like China said use the scooter and make sure to rest when you need to

Hopes- glad that oh's surgery went okay I hope you can get some sleep sleeping on the couch when pg is no fun Happy 20 weeks

Puppycat- hope that test gets darker I got shadows on the ic's for a long time but an easy to see line on a frer gl

China- yay countdown until the end of the semester

Poppy- I hear you about the ms it is so disgusting but at least we know our bodies are doing what they're supposed to

MC- hope all is well with you and lo 

Damita- I hope that af doesn't show up for you and you get a nice bfp 

PK- I hope all your testing turns out okay. I have the same experience with medical professionals they know nothing about tracking your cycles taking temperatures not ovulating on day 14 etc hopefully the results will still be pretty accurate


----------



## Damita

:wave: morning ladies well afternoon now, just doing paperwork and tidying plus some revision, I am so hungry so need to go and eat now, AF should be due next week at some point I think Wednesday (if I have my dates correct) and am going to try Agnus Castus next cycle and hopefully that will help the cycles.

DH SA is next Friday and we aren't allowed to :sex: for three days before.. blah! Better get the :sex: in this weekend :winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

Hey ladies! :hi:

Just checking in to say hi. Flight was ok although kids were a pain!:wacko:

Any big news as i haven't read through all the posts?


----------



## poppy666

Glad you got there safely Coral :flower: no big news sweetie its been quiet with the nice weather... hope your enjoying yourself xx


----------



## mothercabbage

how hot is it in england today??? wow, im indoors taking shade for a while ill get sun burn and sun stroke at this rate....hope everyone is well!! never read back on posts...:blush: oooops..:haha:
happy 20 weeks hopes!!! how was DH surgery, you probably posted about it, ill read back later! im finally 20 something weeks now!!! makes me feel ok with my massive bump!! im huge and 21 weeks sounds better than 20(for the size i am) will post a bump pic later!:thumbup: xx


----------



## LEW32

Hi all!

Coral - where in NJ are you at? I am in PA near Philadelphia!

Hopes- glad your OH surgery went well! Hopefully he will recover quickly some one of you is in tip top shape:) Congrats on 20 week mark- all downhill from here!

Tink- you are almost to 3rd tri! Yay!

In some news, a good friend of ours had her baby last night! She had her 3.5 weeks early...had to have an emergency c-section. Her baby was breach and they found at her doc appt yesterday that she was leaking fluid and it had gone down alot. Baby is fine- a beautiful baby girl named Stella- 5 lbs 10 oz.


----------



## LEW32

Mc- congrats on the banana! I remember thinking that was a size baby that I could really wrap my head around :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all opks still the same for me hope i o soon well the sun is out her done front and back gardens and now chilling x x x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Here is the us pic that I promised. LO just looks like a little blob but heart was beating away so I feel pretty good about it. Beautiful sunny day here so I'm going to be outside enjoying it.


----------



## caz & bob

aw lovely pic hun x x x


----------



## China girl

Awww...mommyv:hugs:...love it!!


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls, 
Jealous of the hot weather mc! Chilly here.

Mommyv aww cute little bean, glad you saw the HB!

Lew I'm in edison! 

Poppy how are you feeling still a bit sick? 

Congrats on banana mc :yipee:

Congrats on halfway Mark hopes!

Hi caz lots of :dust: for this cycle!


----------



## Damita

Aww cute MommyV :cloud9:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all just a quick HI!!! Well to be honest not feeling pg that much hate that feeling really want a scan to check everything is ok but I am so so so tired in evenings right now all I want to do is fall asleep but got to sort out tea but waiting for Mckenzie is wake up from his nap and for Kieran to get hm from work!!!


----------



## puppycat

Hi Ladies

Well still got a sore throat here, really hoping it clears as I have to do a candle party tomorrow evening - that'll be a laugh!

Did an OPK and IC this morning and still not clear one way or other - TMI but still very wet down below, and got cramps - strange. Just keep testing I guess.

Thanks Mommy, will get a FRER if nothing by this time next week, NTNP but want to know what my body's doing!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all, thats us back inside for the night now,OH has gone to his boxing and im sat with the kids in a cool living room waiting for soaps to start..:thumbup:
my baby the size of a banana eh...well how big is a banana?? they all different! lol:haha: i totally get what you mean LEW 
so sleepy just cant think what ive just read...congrats on 6 weeks..sleeping?? was that you?? sure it was, mommyv gorgeous blob!!!!!!!!!! best looking blob ive seen today!:happydance: soon be a perfectly formed baby dingdong!! puppycat,good luck with that testing :flower: and hope your having fun coral despite the chillyness there, i have red shoulders and i had cream on and stayed indoors between 1 and 3pm...sun is still hot and its 7pm, thats mad for march!! but hope it lasts, anyway emmerdale about to start so ill catch ya all again in a bit xxxxxxxx


----------



## MommyV

Puppcat- sorry you still don't have any conclusive results do you know when af is or was due?

MC- glad you were able to enjoy a hot day the sun went down here and it got quite chilly but it's supposed to be warmer this weekend and next week

Sleepingbubs- being tired is definately a pregnancy symptom and the ms etc may be kicking in soon I'm sure all is well will you be getting an early scan or waiting for 12week scan

I bought sea bands to try to help the nausea I have them on now for the first time and so far I can't really tell hope that they help a little and thanks for all the well wishes on my little blob so funny how they don't look like much now but when I get my next scan at 16-18weeks baby will be perfectly formed


----------



## poppy666

MommyV im going to buy this tomorrow for ms NuxVom 6C x


----------



## MommyV

Sounds interesting Poppy. I looked it up online. Have you ever tried it before? Also did you know if it's safe or not because it says to ask your Dr if pregnant or nursing which I know so many of those things do. Let me know if it works. The sea bands are helping a little


----------



## poppy666

Another lady on here said she was told its safe to use and if you read down this page it says it too, so im gonna buy and try tomorrow cos my ms started once i got out of bed this morning and been there all day, bit better now tho x

https://www.wddty.com/morning-sickness_2.html


----------



## Hopes314

thanks for all the well wishes! didnt get much sleep last night, maybe 2-3 hours. never felt so tired in my life, but again up keeping track of OH's machine and all now. PR doing well but still itchy of course. But manageable at least! Update with OH is, the back of his head is numb on the side that he had the surgery on. We had a previously scheduled visit with the surgeon this morning anyway to check up on last nights surgery, and he thinks it went perfectly. He isnt too sure about OHs numbness, he checked his facial muscles and eyes and all and it all seems well, he thinks its possible that the position in the awkward chair OH was in for so many hours for surgery may have bothered some nerves in the neck that lead to his head. Hopefully will have feeling soon, otherwise we gotta call. Hope its nothing from the surgery itself yikes. 

mc congrats on banana :)

everyone :hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...
mommyv,poppy and sleping,sounds like those early preg symptoms are starting to kick in, i feel for you girls and hope it doesnt last too long...:hugs:
weather looks like it may be nice here again today:yipee: not going to be too busy today though, achey and tired after all the stuff we did yesterday:sleep:
going to charge my camera for a bump pic will post that later, i think its time to see some of yours too!:thumbup: i saw an old friend passing yesterday,she said im carrying very neat, just me with a bump...felt nice to hear rather than "hello fatty" she said i look really well too...:happydance: amazing what a few nice words can do....anywho im going to catch up on some other threads while i have my morning :coffee: xxxx


----------



## phoebe

Morning all :hi::hi::hi::hi: xxxxx
Hope all is well on planet DD! Havent had a chance to catch up on what i've missed but i do hope all is well. Things are manic here yet again, just waiting for the sparky to come, then we can do the plaster and put new skirting boards on phew........
28 weeks today and i am being battered like a good un lol! says 84 days left but its only 70 in reality Feck-a-doodle-do!!!:argh: the appointment didnt go as well with the anaesthetist:cry: got threatened with an epidural/forceps/ventouse and the very high chance of a c-section:cry: i know they give u worse case scenarios, but he frightened the doings out of me, the a**e-wipe:gun::finger:. Its all my fault for being too fat n diabetic. Had really hoped for a natural birth as poss. So FXD i can do it that way. 
Well the sun is shining and its bloody hot, so that can only be a good thang:happydance:. Hope u all have a lovely jubbly day and i will try and get back on here thru the day to catch up with u all. Hugs xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning dum dum, sounds like your anethetist never got leg over the day before and was in a bad mood!! asshole, frightening my dum dum! how dare s/he anyway at least you know worst case senario and at the end of it all you will have your baby and you both will be hunky dory!:thumbup: enjoy the weather :flower: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls nice again her goin food shopping in a bit then going to chill in my garden on the decking x x x


----------



## MommyV

Hello Ladies,

Pheobe- I hope that you get all your remodeling sorted soon. I had gd and was pretty overweight with my first and he was induced 5days early I did need an epidural because the pitocin made contractions very painful but I delievered him naturally had 8hrs of labor and 1hour of pushing. I'm sure you'll be fine and hopefully since baby will be coming a couple of weeks early they won't be too big. 

MC- enjoy your day of resting and I'm glad somebody finally realized that you're pg not fat I don't think that you look fat either you just have a bump from being pg 

Poppy- I hope those tabs work for you it sucks so bad to feel nauseaus from the minute you wake up until the minute you go to bed 

Hopes- I hope that dh's numbness is just from sitting or sleeping funny and all goes well with his recovery and you are able to get a little bit more sleep

Caz- enjoy relaxing outside today

asfm- I have a quilting class this pm but I'm not too excited because I'm not feeling well but hopefully I can make the best of it my sister signed me up for my birthday before she knew I was pg so I hope I'm able to enjoy it


----------



## poppy666

Hey everyone just popped on cos weather gorgeous outside :happydance: my Wade's 18th today so he gone Blackpool pleasure beach for the day :happydance:

MommyV i took one of those tablets this morning and it settled my stomach :happydance::happydance:

Phoebe dont worry about the anaesthetist i got all that too when i went with korben... she just warned me if i opted for Epi more chance it slows the labour down n then you may need help getting him/her out but guess they have to warn you 'not that i got a chance for an Epi cos they wouldnt give me one' pfft.. :hugs:

MC where's your bump piccy? :winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

well girls my opks are darker think tomorrow o will happen has anyone backed a horse in the grand national i have got what a friend x x x


----------



## poppy666

No forgot it was the Grand National :dohh: gl with ovulation sweetie get plenty of bedding in :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

MommyV said:


> Puppcat- sorry you still don't have any conclusive results do you know when af is or was due?

Well my cycles have been quite strange, they've been getting longer and longer but the month I m/c was when I ov'd about 2 days before AF (no idea :dohh:) so who the hell knows what's going on!

I had AF 2 weeks ago on Monday, but like I said that doesn't mean anything :haha: I had been feeling rough so thought I'd POAS :shrug: I haven't done any since, just been :sex: :blush: I figure anything's worth a shot lol.

Had a candle party tonight so shattered and now I think I'm off to bed. 

:dust:

Night all xxxxxxx


----------



## MommyV

hmm I don't know Puppycat hopefully you can get some good results soon. I had a quilting class today and I'm completely exhausted but I made my first block ever woohoo


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

I know it's late, but I have a question. I wanted to POAS, so I peed on an OPk....


Should it have come up positive???

China
 



Attached Files:







OPK.jpg
File size: 2.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mothercabbage

china...never mind an opk, poas HPT!!!!!!!! some ladies get +opk when preg, but some also get +opk right before af, im assuming ticker is right....10dpo?? any other SS?....

asfm....just a day of washing and cleaning the bedrooms...boring stuff really and i forgot to take a bump pic, will do one when i get off my ass!:rofl:


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> china...never mind an opk, poas HPT!!!!!!!! some ladies get +opk when preg, but some also get +opk right before af, im assuming ticker is right....10dpo?? any other SS?....
> 
> asfm....just a day of washing and cleaning the bedrooms...boring stuff really and i forgot to take a bump pic, will do one when i get off my ass!:rofl:

I POAS this am but it was bpn (frer)...either AF is coming or is too early. On Friday I had Sore boobs and I had some tight cramping pains yesterday. Other than nothing really. I was just curious what would happen if I peed on OPK, freaked me out when it came back positive:wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Id test tomorrow CG with the look of your chart you could of IP'd 8dpo :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm got a nice + opk woopppp here's a pic its lovely ans sunny her again so going to try and get a tan the top one yesterdays the bottom today x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0140.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Nice pos opk Caz get to bding

China- your chart looks pretty good I hope that you get a pos on a frer in a day or two Idk about opk's indicating anything I took one a while ago to see what would happen and test line was way darker than control but I think that hpt's detect the pregnancy hormone much sooner than opk

Poppy- are those tabs still working well for you?

MC- enjoy your day of cleaning and we'll look forward to your bump pic later


----------



## poppy666

Yes i only take one when its really bad, but they really good n not just for MS..


----------



## China girl

:thumbup:Caz


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:flower: Hello Ding Dongs! :flower:

Missing you all, busy sorting house, sorting kids, and manoeuvring my large body about :haha: 

MC, hope your having a productive day, looking forward to the bump pic!

Poppy, so glad you have found something to help the MS, why not take them all the time? Is there a risk involved or something, can't remember what you said you were taking x

Caz, lovely OPK, get down n dirty :thumbup: :sex: :haha: x

Mommyv, how are you feeling today honey? x

Puppycat, sounds like a good plan just getting plenty of bedding in till you know what's going on with your cycle :dust: x

China, feeling excited looking at your chart, and the OPK. Like puppycat is doing perhaps get some bedding in just in case you are actually having a crazy cycle. That chart is fab, lovly implantation dip and temp raise after :happydance: FX :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

No reason for not taking them all the time just thought if i woke up with ms id take one as and when needed, not been as bad today so thought just take when really bad.

You ok sweetie? x


----------



## mothercabbage

still no bump pic, did kinda take one, i put it on facebook today...im sat down but you can still see im huge, i have to sit down my legs are going to give way :haha:
hope your all well....xxx


----------



## poppy666

I seen it and you dont look huge you look cute :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes thanks Popsy, just shattered and sore, my usual :haha: Jessica gone to Camber Sands for a week long majorette competition, been very busy sorting all the costumes etc. Just had scrummy BBQ. Did I see it was one of your boys birthdays? hope he had a fab time :hugs: x

MC can't see bump pic on FB? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: ok take that back, I have found it. MC you just look pregnant! perfectly pregnant, not an ounce put on anywhere else from what I can tell. x


----------



## poppy666

Awww hope Jessica does well in the competition :happydance: you can rest now missy lol. Yead Wade's 18th no drama's with him being wrecked etc i sent him to Blackpool with girlfriend all day :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

She will have a fab time I'm sure, sounds pretty hectic to me! tomorrow she's got her baton solo at 8am!!!! Awwwww wishing him a happy birthday, yes Blackpool with GF should = minimal drama lol oh my I have all this to come haven't I? :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

awww thanx poppy and tink... some one asked me today if i was pregnant, i said no i just ate a baby(rubbing belly) i was in fits of laughter after i said it, i seriously have to stay out of the sun!!:rofl::rofl: wasnt even that funny :blush::haha:
good luck to jessicca!!:yipee:
hows the :sick: poppy? :hugs:
tink...hows the bump? :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Sickness been ok today thanks, bit off this morning but great all day :happydance: Got my scan this week Eeeek x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

The bump is sore, large and wriggling MC :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

What day is your scan Pops? Oh blimy, that reminds me, its Hopes tomorrow right? haven't got my calender to hand :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Your calender :rofl::rofl: is Hopes staying on team yellow? mine not till Thurseday 10.50am x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup think so, ok Pops your booked in the ding dong diary :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

Just noticed i'll be in Turkey till 20th when you go into labour... arghh lets hope you have her before 9th :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

The way things are going she will be here by then, or at least I HOPE she will be here by then :haha: I'll be going insane by then if not......I'll be sneaking in to the labour ward for some Prostin gel :haha: or grabbing a crochet hook n gloves and doing a bit of DIY :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

Thats the way to do it Tink :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

looking forward to these scan pics girls xx xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!
CG im so excited for you :) hope you get a bfp in the next few days!!!
Afm im anywhere from 7-10 dpo i think, but nothing unusual happening with me although today i had a very small amount of light greenish ewcm :S Anyone had anything like this? Kinda worried there is something wrong with me! Although no more since lunchtime x

Edit: Good luck with all the scans this week preggo ding dongs :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I had a bit of that around BFP time Jenny, I too worried i might have a bit of infection or something. FX for you :dust: xxxxxx

Right, Tink n the mega bump are gonna go try n sleeeeeeeep for a bit. Nighty nighty :hugs: x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Tink i hope mine is for the same reason *praying*
Night night x


----------



## caz & bob

i had that when i had thrush hun x x x


----------



## poppy666

Caz what you doing on here you should be getting the goods :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

done it hun before when my son was out haha x x x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny think it was MC that mentioned green snot ewcm :wacko: gl sweetie :dust::dust::dust:

Night Tink :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

How else would i know if i had thrush? lol 
I've never had it before but im not sore down there or anything, would i be if i had thrush? x

Edit: oh yeah n caz get to bed n get the goods  x


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> done it hun before when my son was out haha x x x

Get some more in the morning lol xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Poppy, hopefully MC will have some advice. Not too worried as long as i don't get anymore lol x


----------



## caz & bob

i asked my doc when i had it hun and she said its thrush think i was itchy tho x x


----------



## caz & bob

poppy666 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> done it hun before when my son was out haha x x x
> 
> Get some more in the morning lol xxClick to expand...

i am hun need it all going to do it tomoz and the day after then i will be covered x x x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Caz, i will watch out for an itch lol
Night night ladies x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah when ive had thrush ive itched like hell down there and its been red raw n sore, not noticed my ewcm tho when ive had it more like cottage cheese cm ewwwwwwwwwww :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

getting strong ovulation pain now tho hope im not over stimulating x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:haha: :rofl:funny you poppy x x x


----------



## poppy666

:haha: I once got a bout of thrush whilst away in Turkey n i sent my OH to ask the Rep what Caniston was called in Turkish cos i was embarrassed pmsl...


----------



## puppycat

By way of an update. Just POAS and OPK strong positive but same faint line on IC so am assuming ovulating and bad batch of IC's. 
Guess i'm in the 2ww as of tomorrow. I will not POAS, I will not stress myself out again at 8dpo :haha:
Must be strong!


----------



## Hopes314

Jenny I had green cm early on in pregnancy. Showed up here and there for a few days and then was gone. Wasn't something I'd ever had before. fx its a good sign for you :)


----------



## Hopes314

scan at 915 am and midwife appointment at 1045am, should be home by 1pm, which is like 6pm for most of you guys i think. Will try to get on here and post some pics around then :) DEFINITELY staying yellow


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all....ok who had yellow/green ewcm....i looked into this in great depth while i was in the tww...the majority of wowmen that said they had it either got bfp or it was the start of thrush, i looked it up as i had loads and was told it could be a sign of bfp coming!!, hopefully this will be the same for you, sure it was Jenny!? :dust: to you and when are you testing?
@poppy....morning :flower: :hugs: just incase you feeling sicky, i hated those early days...xx
@china....did you test yet?:dust:
@hopes...have a great scan and look out for dangly bits!!!!!!:thumbup: :haha: ok....maybe not, i take my hat off to you staying :yellow: well done to you and hope all goes well with :baby: dingdong!:hugs:
and thats it, head a shed...so just :hugs: to all and :dust: to those that need it, im just having a :coffee: and trying to wake up....had a rough night with connor, he slept all night in his own bed, i nver gave in and let him inn ours at all, i did have to calm him down with a cuddle though and ended up falling asleep with him! :dohh: but it wasnt in my bed!!:thumbup:see how we get on tonight,hopefully he will just stay asleep and i get my OH and my bed back to myself!
not much to do today just potter around a slow easy day i think..x


----------



## mothercabbage

just stalked your chart PK, not sure if youll be online today but i think that last few temps are showing something different, they are staying higher,well higher than previous cycles for around 13dpo anyway..:happydance: ill check back later when you have put in todays temp, but im quietly hopefull for you this cycle....if you dont have cold or anything...i think you may have it!!:happydance: :dust: n :hug: xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

I too am catching up with my morning :coffee: 

MC, that's how I got my eldest to sleep in his own bed. FX it works for you, keep it up, you can't be getting up for 2 LO now can you? :hugs: for the lack of sleep, try and get some rest later honey :sleep: x

Hopes, thinking of you on scan day!!!! make sure you come straight back to post your piccys :cloud9: awww its been a while since you saw your little ding dong hasn't it? x

Jenny, sorry should have elaborated, but the colouring of your cm alone is not an indication of infection. Watch out for pain, itching, strange consistency (like pops cottage cheese :haha:) burning or hypersensitivity in that area, or smell. But even a little infection can be a BFP sign, some women get thrush ect a lot in pregnancy :thumbup: FX for you x

Caz :dust: for your eggy, 'egging' on those :spermy: :happydance: :haha: x

China, yup any testing today? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh yes PK! I have just stalked too, looking really good :loopy: x


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yea and if it has a bad smell jenny(cm) then get to gp for it to be checked out!:thumbup: 
@tink......morning :flower: feeling good about the whole connor in his own bed thing, while im still quite mobile and still have a few weeks before baby arrives:thumbup: just want more room in bed! it seems daft sharing a single bed with him:dohh: but its a means to an end and i get my king size bed back soon hopefully!...i dont enjoy the kicks in the back from connor and im scared incase im facing him and he kicks my bump HARD!..how are you today:flower: im going to try get a proper bump pic on here later, that one on my FB is very decieving :haha: i look about 30 weeks not 21!! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

china....stalking for todays temp...yours looking good too:thumbup: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes MC, need a standing up bump pic today! I'll go for one tomorrow I think as I change weeks tomorrow :happydance: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well no gym for me now why i have ovulated so chill chill chill now and relax for 2 weeks hope its worked this time my tummy these last few days feels heavy and bloated don't no if it ewt to do with ovulation or what well the weather her is dull today x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

yes ill do a standing bump pic....and are you classed as 3rd tri as of tomorrow?? holy crap thats gone fast!! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

good luck caz :dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yikes, yes I guess I am :loopy: into the home straight :haha: funny, I'm defo getting my energy back, its the pain that's peeing me off. Maybe I'm a 'late bloomer' :haha: x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

Jenny, Good luck!!!
Tink, glad your regaining your energy..YAY!!
MC, good luck to you getting Conner in his ouwn bed...Its hard work :hug:
Hiya :hi:poppy,hopes,pk,mommyv,caz,coral,reagal,sleeping bubs,puppycat,ladyb,damita,phoebe and all the DD :hug:

asfm, not going to test...don't want to get my hopes up. Yseterdays temp was crazy. I think I am going to take it out. I had gotten up like 3.5 hours before I took it. So, I don't know. I am due af on the 4/14 so will see if she comes....with the positive OKP's I think she is on her way


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

MC- can't wait to see bump pic and yay for getting Connor to sleep in his own bed 

Tink- wow almost in the 3rd tri I can't believe how quickly the time has passed

Hopes- gl at scan today it should be great to see lo again

CG- hang in there hopefully you won't get af but I understand wanting to wait

Caz- gl in your tww hopefully it goes by quickly and you'll get your bfp

asfm- feeling sick sick sick today but my mil is coming over later to help me and I'm getting my bloodwork and gd testing done later so hopefully everything checks out okay


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well....I am super tired today... 

Hopes- good luck at scan! Can't wait to see pix!
Ok- so PK and CG are in end of 2 week wait -anyone else? :dust: to you ladies!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!
Thanks for the advice, glad to report there has been no more green snot cm lol and no other symptoms you have described. . . phew!
Hopes good luck for your scan hunni :)
Tink and MC can't wait to see your beautiful bump pics!
Mommyv and poppy sorry u guys are feeling sick :(
CG good luck for you too, FX!
My mind has went blank so hugs to all my other Ding Dong's and Ding Dong babies

AFM i tested this am and it was bfn but i know i still have time for that to change plus i am only guessing where i am in my cycle so i will remain optimistic for now x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi Lew didn't wanna miss you out, hope u get some energy back soon x


----------



## pk2of8

Hey girls :hi:

MC, thx for the well wishes hun :hugs: and u too tink :hugs: I'm due af tmw, and she's on her way :cry: temps had a major drop this am. I tested on sat am and bfn. Tested again this am just to be sure b/c of endo biopsy scheduled later this afternoon and still clear bfn. :cry: well, so just had a quiet wkend, feeling pretty down again. Worked all day saturday and am still pretty exhausted. Dh and I went to look at new construction yest- we're considering having a new house built rather than buying a resale, so that's pretty exciting. I really hope we can do that. It's very affordable right now and then I can have it done inside exactly as I want. Otherwise, we're just waiting everythg out. When I was at the doc on fri for my prog level test, the nurse was telling me they don't thk I have any problems- they thk it's all with dh, which doesn't really make me feel any better. :wacko: but I told the nurse that we suspect that to be the case and that we're just really really hoping and praying that his next SA will be at least what it was like last time from the Nov one so we can just move on and start IUI. The nurse seemed like the doc wld be open to that so I'm hoping maybe my cycle after next we'll be trying that b/c I thk I'll be past ov by the time we get the next SA done. 

Anyway, that's really it for me girls. I'm at work- just having a slow day w/my student, so I'm on my phone. Dh and I meeting with a realtor this evening so I'll try to get on tonight and update abt my appt and also do a proper post to respond to everybody. Sorry I haven't yet. :sad1: just been feeling really down. But I'll be ok. It'll be better when we can get past all this "testing" nonsense...


----------



## puppycat

Evening ladies

Went to see my normal Dr this afternoon and she ok'd the tablets I'm on which is definitely a weight off my shoulders. She has put me on the waiting list for the counsellor at my surgery so hopefully I can sort the cause of my depression and eventually be off tabs.

In the mean time she said if we :sex: every 3 days then we should catch eggy - we :sex: Friday night twice :blush: and I got positive OPK last night so fingers crossed eh!

Went with my friend for her midwife appt today, she's 25wks so I got to hear baby's heartbeat - so cute!

Hope you've all enjoyed the weather, I had a major spring clean today, just felt that I needed to de-clutter our house. Haven't finished quite yet but expecting Asda delivery so chillaxing for a bit before it arrives.

:dust: China xx


----------



## mothercabbage

checking in quickly,been busy and now its time to get connor to bed...his own bed!!:thumbup: just wanted to say :hug: pk..lots n lots of :hugs::kiss::hugs::hug: must be hard for you :flower: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Evening Ladies :flower:

Not long back from Durham so knackered, just had tea im bloated... slight sickness this morning so popped my miracle pill n all good :happydance:

MC proud of you with getting Connor in his own bed :hugs: im still fighting with korben :haha: where's your bump piccy? :wacko:

Jenny snot away now roll on BFP lovely :happydance:

MommyV sorry to hear your really sick ' get some of those tablets they brill' xx

CG can understand you prefer to wait to test fx'd :dust::dust::dust:

PK just want to give you a huge hug :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

Tink you resting? :haha: glad your energy is coming back enjoy whilst you can :hugs:

Lew nice to see you online hope your well sweetie :hugs:

Hopes how did scan go n looking forward to scan piccy :kiss:

Caz is it just you starting the 2ww now?

Puppycat great news the tabs your on ok and make sure plenty of bedding now missy xx

Hope i havnt forgot anyone xxx


----------



## caz & bob

think so hun x x x


----------



## poppy666

Aww you got us all cheering you on then this month :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## phoebe

Hey ladies, just popped on quick to say hello. Been really busy with decorating etc. Got Mw app tom morn. But anyways i hope u ladies are well. Good luck adn sticky dust to Caz, China, Jenny:hugs::dust::dust::dust: really hope things work out for u ladies. Big hugs for PK:hugs::hugs: a new build sounds really exciting:thumbup: Hopes, i hope ur scan has gone well today hunny :hugs: Hi Cabs, Tink, Poppy, Lew, MommyV:hi::hi: hope alls well and tickety boo. I will try and get on here properly soon, i am just so tired come the end of the day and this bump is getting bigger n livelier lol. Anyways just wanted to say i am thinking of u all and miss u. Hugs xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Hey Phoebe hope your not doing too much either missy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

I'm trying not to Pops lol, tyvm x and back at ya hunny. Good luck for thursday lovely xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No Hopes? where are you honey???? hope your ok, looking forward to hearing about your scan. Not read back yet, no offence everybody else, just getting kids to bed x


----------



## Hopes314

Blah! scan ran over by a LOT. was scheduled for 915, didnt get scan until 1045 and didnt get to midwife appointment until like 1130, ugh!

anyway all is well. still yellow :) heres pics, cant see anything i dont think? but guesses are welcome :) i also have a video which i will try to post some how? its on a dvd so if anyone knows how i can share it let me know, its like 6.5 minutes or something. Baby is good, was being lazy. All of the little body parts are measuring between 21+3 and 22+5, depending on the body part. very happy :) oh and heres a pic of my lack of bump :)
 



Attached Files:







scan3.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 6









scan3(2).jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5









scan3(3).jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5









20+4.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## poppy666

Lovely pics and bump Hopes ermmm im saying team :blue::blue::blue: you can upload your video to either youtube or photobucket the post link on here x


----------



## mothercabbage

:blue: id say...just a guess, but thought it all along! gorgeous bump!! bet that baby be a 10lber with those measurements :rofl: kidding!! glad all is well :flower: xx
cba with bump pic now, been busy, and my poor connor is in his own bed, asleep and all cried out! :cry: its too hard i dont like it!


----------



## caz & bob

hopes aw love your bump and the pics hun i say :pink: x x x x


----------



## Hopes314

heres the link to the video :) again, dont think you can see any "parts" :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaSFu01Mipc


----------



## poppy666

Like i said on FB still think boy for deffo :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

MIL says she saw the "3 lines" for girl around 1:40something. but she is lookin for any proof of girl:haha:

mm i love the guessing :)


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

Hmmmmm quiet on here again lol well its sunny here but colder than its been so its a washing day for me.

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning everybody!!!! Catch up with post in a min, been busy creating bump pics lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

hmmmmm i still say boy!! im watching the video incredibly close!! :haha: dont think you do see "parts" but looks lumpy in that area to me, maybe the cord!? anyway very cute whatever "parts" s/he has....:hugs:
poppy...:wave: hows things today...isnt it time for a bump pic from you??? im just going to get a bath so will take one when dressed!..xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: tink, looking forward to your bump pic!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

lol will do one tomoz but its only bloat im not sure when they pop out of pubic bone area :shrug: even tho i can feel a hard bump just above it x

edited forgot to say im good odd bit of nausea but not as bad as last week omg thought i was dying lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok here's the 27 week pics. 1st is a spoof one on the request of my friend :haha: Last one for Ding Dong eyes only :rofl: x
 



Attached Files:







baby one more time 27 weeks.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 3









27 week bump.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 4









mega bump.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poppy666

Aww Tink they're lovely piccys 'cute bump' That last pic is exactly the size i was at 38wks with korben before my waters popped :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Dammit still havent got the time for a proper post to reply to you all, on way out to park with kids. Will post when I get back. Hope your all ok! and big :hugs: if your not x

LOVING the video and pics Hopes, so precious!!!!! I'll study them later for my gender guess, glad all is well with your bubba x


----------



## mothercabbage

awww cute pics tink, i dont feel much smaller than you tbh!:argh: im just gonna be huge! :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok here it is, excuse undies n stretch marks......im fucking huge and scared now...tink im not far off your size bump!!! ive put weight on all around my back too!! :argh:
 



Attached Files:







bump 21+4.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi ladeis,

Oooh Tink...you look spectacular!!!
Hopes loving the pics...and now I see why the nurses asked your hubby if you were preggo :) You look awesome hun!!
MC can't wait to see your bump pic
Phoebe, Tink, MC, Hopes,Lew...you all are some beautiful preggo ladies
Poppy, hope your doing well today...you too mommyv

Hiya :hi: to all the other Ding Dongs

asfm, not feeling to good this morning. Head is hurting and feel like I want to throw up (TMI) sorry


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: china..have you :test: yet?


----------



## China girl

Stop being so hard on yourself MC...you look lovely!!!


----------



## poppy666

MC your noooooooooooooooooooooo where near Tinks size ( sorry Tink) :haha: think your just average sweetie for 20+wks :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

CG :test::test::test::dust::dust:


----------



## China girl

No...gonna wait till tomorrow to see if my temp stays up. Last month it started to decline at 13dpo. I have been having some creamy cm....could go either way..FX'd


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls...i just feel huge...im very scared.VERY VERY scared..
:dust: china xx


----------



## poppy666

CG not even a little wee wee? :haha: ok i shut it :blush:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## MommyV

Hello Ladies,

Tink and MC great bump pics you ladies look lovely

MC- your bump does not seem too big to me just a lovely little baby in there I hope that your baby won't be too big but just think you've already gotten out a big baby

Poppy- glad that you're feeling better me too my nausea seems to only come in the morning and at night and still not as bad I hope that all is still well for me

asfm- had a great day here yesterday it was so warm and sunny it felt like summer I also got all of my bloodwork and my gd testing done yesterday so hopefully all of those results will be good the girl taking my blood missed my vein the first time though and she dug around a little bit and I finally told her to stop because I thought I was going to pass out but she got it in the other arm the first time


----------



## MommyV

Hi China I don't blame you for waiting to test hopefully your temps will go up or stay the same instead of dropping fx'd


----------



## MommyV

awww Poppy your ticker moved over now the baby really looks like a baby so cute


----------



## mothercabbage

ohhh i hate bloods being taken! never used to mind until one silly cow hurt me and my arm swelled up like a tennis ball!! not nice!:growlmad: hope your tests comeback ok :flower:


----------



## poppy666

MommyV glad your ms isnt too bad and your baby be fine :kiss::hugs: dont turn into a worrier like me :haha: Ive noticed my bbs are more sore, never bothered me before but now sore to tough even worse if korben leans on them lol.

I get all my bloods done next Monday so she better watch where she jabbing or i'll knock her out :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

MommyV said:


> awww Poppy your ticker moved over now the baby really looks like a baby so cute

pmsl i never even realised :haha:


----------



## China girl

Poppy...not even a wee lil bit...LOL
I have one FRER left, so if temp stays up tomorrow then I will test in the morning. AF is due on Thursday. MC you have nothing to be scared of...you could pose for Playboy!!


----------



## China girl

mommyv...how often do you go to your doctor?


----------



## MommyV

the lady was pretty bad she tried to take blood for a superficial vein on my arm and now the outside of my arm hurts oh well it'll feel better soon I'm just glad to get it over and done with hopefully the gd results will be good the rest of it I'm not worried about just the standard testing idk if it's done in the UK or not but here they tests for std's and HIV and immunity to rubella and parvo and I think I'm getting my iron levels tested

I know Poppy I do feel sick in the mornings like I do now but it was in the evening before as well but not last night I don't feel as sick as I did with my other two in general this time but I was pretty much as sick as you could be without throwing up with both of them


----------



## poppy666

Your right CG MC looks fantastic, actually they all do... im gonna have to Airbrush mine so i look the best :rofl:


----------



## MommyV

I will be going every 4weeks until like 24 or 28 weeks then every 2weeks and then at the end 1x per week this is assuming and hoping that everything is normal otherwise I'll have to go more My next appt is May 3rd


----------



## MommyV

I agree Poppy all the ladies on this thread have beautiful bumps


----------



## poppy666

Mine full of bruises or needle pricks atm pfft but im bloated from my bbs area downwards 'not pretty' lol


----------



## China girl

Yes Poppy....ALL of our preggo Ding Dongs are gorgeous....:hug:
Poppy airbrush....China photoshops....LOL

Ok mommyv, that's what I thought...roughly once a month. Aww...your next appointment is on my birthday...YAY!!!


----------



## MommyV

oh yay then I should be able to remember your birthday my hubby has a May birthday too such a nice month for a birthday


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all weather sunny her but not warm went for a nice walk with the oh my son and my niece's son they were on the bikes we had the dogs walked up to the dam was nice going to put tea on now i am starving x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

awww thanx girls..:hugs: i do love my bump just the size of it already that scares me! :haha:...xx
washing all done here now, connor napping so im bored....:dohh:
look forward to chart stalking you CG tomorrow and hopefully seeing :bfp:
:hugs:n :dust: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all bump pics look great gals can't wait to have a bump lol

Went to toddler group today but up to 5year olds so a bit crazy Mckenzie kept getting hit so took him to somewhere else to play with another toy which I hate doing because he was playing with the toys first!! Y don't parents watch their children drives me mad, plus they had no little trikes out so he couldn't play on them... Well he now having a nap and I am resting, feeling a bit sick :0

Been looking at tandem pushchairs quite like the look of the Britax B Dual or Hauk duet.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right, catch up time...

China temps looking fantastic :happydance: testing tomorrow :thumbup: loads of :dust: for you honey. P.S I'm a may babe too x

MC, agree with China, you could pose for playboy girl! Bump looking mighty fine, and a lovely size :thumbup: x

Mommyv sorry you got prodded for your blood test, glad your not feeling too sick. FX the results will all be good :hugs: x

Caz, same weather here. Nice and sunny, but chilly. what ya got for your tea? x

Sleeping bubs, was looking at the Britax tandem the other day also, think that's what I would go for if I had two close in age. I too find it very annoying at playgroups where the parents don't watch their kids :shrug: its not a childcare service for fecks sake! and it spoils it for the little ones. Hope your feeling ok x

Pops, hope your feeling ok honey, sorry bout the sore bazookas :hugs: oppps maybe hugs aren't the best idea eh :haha: x

Phoebe, I'm sorry honey, I didn't have a chance to read far back but I know you came on the other day. Missing you here, and hoping your ok x

Lew, same with you honey, and I'm sure you said something lovely to me...I just can't recall what :rofl: baby brain, and kids all off on easter hols. Need I say more :haha: hope you ok x

:hugs: for all the other ding dongs!!!! PK, Lupine, Damita, Babydream, Coral n everybody else :wave: PJ, TTC missing you both, hope your ok :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

Hello chicks xxxx
Just popped on for a quick flypast again, yet another manic day in dum dum's life lol. had MW this am, all is good with :baby: and things, i also had bloods taken today for iron levels and anitbodies. Spoke about my shitty app with anaesthetist:nope: and hopefully i wont have to as he suggests, fecking c-sections,epidurals, forceps blah blah blah:argh:. He really scared me:cry: Sorry to hear the vampire hurt u and ur having bad MS Mommy xx:hugs:. My diabetes has been proper playing up of late and been having severe crashes:nope:. Beautiful bumps Tink, Hopes n Cabs, all very nice n tidy :thumbup::awww::awww:xx Hey Popsy not long til ur scan:happydance: xx Beautiful scan piccies Hopes :happydance::awww:xx Shall send CG big vast amounts of sticky dust hunny, am praying u get ur bfp lovely xx:dust::dust::dust:
+Hi to all the other darling DD's hope ur all good and big hugs all round xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

PS. i do be a may baby too woohoo to my fellow taureans :yipee::yipee::yipee: xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

Hey sweeties :hi:

Well I'm going to try to remember as much as I can :dohh: I'm so tired today :sleep: at work of course but the kids all have state testing this wk so there's reallly nothing to do. Just have to sit thru it :sleep: anyway,

Tink :hugs: hope ur getting plenty of rest sweetie and glad to hear u've got a bit more energy. Try not to outdo urself tho. I know it's hard, but best to be as rested as u can be since u've only got a few wks left!!! :happydance: bump looking wonderful too I thk! :winkwink:

Poppy :hugs: glad those pills r helping u w/the nausea. :thumbup: u better get us a bump pic soon! :winkwink: 

MC, bump looks totally fab hun! :hugs: I don't thk u need to worry so much abt the size. Bump size doesn't ALWAYS correlate w/ :baby: size. I'm sure this lo will be just like ur others :hugs: 

Hopes, so glad ur dh's surgery went well! How's he doing now? And ADORABLE scan/bump pics! :awww: I'll have to wait til I get home to try to view the video. I can watch videos on my phone but it won't do it if it's a pop-up :shrug: 

Mommyv, :hugs: it's so hard to take care of stuff (with the kids/around the house, etc) when u feel sick like that. I hope u feel better soon sweetie :hugs:

Phoebs, I bet u'll be glad when u have all the redecorating finished! :wohoo: <----- phoebe at the end! :haha: but try to rest up too hun :hugs:

China, I haven't had a chance to see ur chart, but I'm keeping fxxxxx for u sweetie :hugs::dust:

Caz, lots of :dust: for u too sweetie. Fx the clomid and resting up does the trick for u! :hugs:

Jenn, really hoping u get ur bfp this time too sweetie! :hugs:

Puppycat, :dust: for ur bd'ing sweetie. Fxxxxx

Lew, u looked beautiful on the cruise!!! :hugs: 

Ummmm...ok that's all I can remmy for now. I'm sorry if I've missed anyone :sad1:

Afm, had the endo biopsy yest. It was a bit more uncomfy/painful than I was expecting. Had some bleeding after. Doc did pg test before b/c as I suspected they can't do that test if u'r pg, but it was neg. I did hpt yest am too and that was bfn too. Oh well. So af due today. Haven't started yet, so I'm a little concerned that the test "disturbed" thgs and messed up my cycle some. I usually start before 10am and it's after 1pm here now. :shrug::wacko: but it was the last test that needed doing before the doc cld ruleout fertility issues w/me. So at least that's done. It'll take a cpl of wks to get the results back. So we'll see. :shrug: still 3 wks before we do dh's SA. :wacko: everythg just seems to be moving so slow. Anyway, otherwise, we met with the realtor last night. That went really well. We saw 2 previously owned homes that we really liked, but it seems we can get a newly built home for the same cost, with upgrades and incentives b/c the builder is trying to close out the neighborhood where we r currently renting. We're leaning towards doing that and it will be exciting to get to pick out all the colors/designs for it. I hope we can do that. That's it tho I guess girls. Xxxxxxxxx love u all! :kiss::hug:


----------



## caz & bob

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Right, catch up time...
> 
> China temps looking fantastic :happydance: testing tomorrow :thumbup: loads of :dust: for you honey. P.S I'm a may babe too x
> 
> MC, agree with China, you could pose for playboy girl! Bump looking mighty fine, and a lovely size :thumbup: x
> 
> Mommyv sorry you got prodded for your blood test, glad your not feeling too sick. FX the results will all be good :hugs: x
> 
> Caz, same weather here. Nice and sunny, but chilly. what ya got for your tea? x
> 
> Sleeping bubs, was looking at the Britax tandem the other day also, think that's what I would go for if I had two close in age. I too find it very annoying at playgroups where the parents don't watch their kids :shrug: its not a childcare service for fecks sake! and it spoils it for the little ones. Hope your feeling ok x
> 
> Pops, hope your feeling ok honey, sorry bout the sore bazookas :hugs: oppps maybe hugs aren't the best idea eh :haha: x
> 
> Phoebe, I'm sorry honey, I didn't have a chance to read far back but I know you came on the other day. Missing you here, and hoping your ok x
> 
> Lew, same with you honey, and I'm sure you said something lovely to me...I just can't recall what :rofl: baby brain, and kids all off on easter hols. Need I say more :haha: hope you ok x
> 
> :hugs: for all the other ding dongs!!!! PK, Lupine, Damita, Babydream, Coral n everybody else :wave: PJ, TTC missing you both, hope your ok :hugs: x

just had chips beans breaded chicken x x x


----------



## coral11680

Hi everyone, sorry ive been MIA had some really bad news the other day and not up to chatting. One of my oldest and dearest friends husband committed suicide last week. :cry: he was only 31 and they only married last June, they were very happy and it's all a big mystery at the moment. I'm gutted I'm not there for her also. please no mention on facebook or anything. Sorry I will catch up another time


----------



## poppy666

Sorry to hear that Coral you must be devasted :hugs: thinking of you and your friends whole family, take care :hug:


----------



## poppy666

Lovely video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iItjtWd0SpE&feature=player_embedded#at=327​


----------



## MommyV

Coral- so so sorry about your friends husband :hugs:

PK- I hope that you can get your house buisiness settled soon I love the idea of building your own house like you said picking out all the styles and colors sorry the endo biopsy was painful but hopefully this will get you started onto the next step of having your baby

Pheobe- sorry the diabetes is acting up I know that as I got further along in my pregnancy with my ds the gd got harder and harder to control hopefully you can get that under control soon

Poppy- how are you doing? tabs still working well?

asfm- busy day today out to lunch with my Dad and then took the kids to the park to play and came home and did plenty of housework I felt terrible this morning but once about noontime came I felt much better so at this point I can't complain too much right now


----------



## MommyV

Tink- I hope that you're able to enjoy vacation with the kids are you doing anything fun while the kids are on vacation

Sleepingbubs- I have problems with older kids at playgrounds and playgroups as well some can be sweet but some will be bullies sorry you aren't feeling well is your sickness bad yet?


----------



## puppycat

Evening ladies

Had a busy day today, was gorgeous here but a strong wind all day. Went out for lunch with the grandparents and took Laura to their house to play in their garden, we don't really have one in our house. I'm just finishing off knitting the other bootie to the one I finished last week. 

China :dust: looking forward to seeing your test tomorrow

Tink and MC - bumps looking awesome ladies, you look quite neat ;)

Mommy, phoebe, PK, Poppy, Lew, Coral, Hopes, bubs, Caz :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

Sorry I havent been on lately, been taking care of OH. Hes doing good, not in as much pain. No more numbness anywhere so it seems all was successful. 

Loved seeing all the bump pics, it is all getting so exciting!!

PK sorry you had to go through the endo biopsy, it really does sound like a painful experience. It will all be worth it!!

Hope all the morning sickness doesnt last for you guys, poppy, mommyv, rest of first tris :)

China TEST! :) :)

Coral so sorry to hear whats going on. We will all be here when you are ready to talk more :hugs:

I know I'm probably missing people :dohh:, but just popping on real quick to say hello and make sure all is well :)

baby wont stop wiggling today, figures, he/she was so lazy for the ultrasound yesterday and then today won't stop!


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey ladies, sorry I haven't been around I am on exam period and revision is taking over my life!! :cry: AF is due today if she is on time and DH has his SA this Friday..


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy i cried watching that video, how soft and emotional am i....its amazing what a womans body can do with 1 tiny sperm!! just amazing!!!!!!!...such clever beings arent we!! GO GIRLS!!!!!!!!!.:haha:
coral...:hugs: dont know what to say really just :hugs: xx
damita..FXd the bitch dont show :dust:
puppycat...thanx for compliment on bump pic xx
hopes,mommyv,sleeping,tink,china,pk,and all other dingdongs :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm the weather her is crap so going to pain the kitchen today and then chill my tracker says i am 1 dpo but i am 3 dpo woopp x x x


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

MC you softy :haha:

MommyV since last week im not too bad with sickness :shrug: comes on and off so everything better be ok tomorrow at scan cos im getting paranoid :dohh: Had some Weetabix but had the throw it it tasted well odd :wacko:

Coral thinking of you all :hugs:

Tink Phoebe where are you? rest i hope :growlmad:

Caz good luck in the Tww sweetie :dust::dust::dust:

Damita fx'd af dont show its ugly face and good luck with your exams :kiss:

Hopes glad OH isnt in to much pain now hopefully on the mend bless him :hugs:

Everyone else who's awol hope your well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,
Tested this morning and it was a bfn...AF will be here tomorrow.
You ladies have a wonderful day :flower:


----------



## poppy666

Your not out yet CG your chart still looks nice and high :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

My 9wks today piccy of bloat :haha:
 



Attached Files:







cazz bump 9wks 001.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pk2of8

:awww: poppy loving the piccy hun :hugs: i don't think it's bloat :winkwink:

china...sweetie, you may not get af tmw hun. looks like you had a 16 day lp during your last cycle. if you're only 13 dpo today, means you've got 3-4 more days before af. you may still get a bfp sweetie :hugs: remember your luteal phase doesn't change dramatically in length...maybe by hours up to 1 day but not by 3-4 days typically. it's your pre-ov phase that changes in length. look at my charting home page and you can see how all my lp's are 13 days (with one 12 day-er), but the pre-ov phase (can't remember what that's called at the mo) has varied dramatically. :wacko: anyway, just something to think about sweetie and wouldn't want to see you get all freaked out tomorrow if af doesn't show. :hugs:

coral huge :hug: that's so hard to deal with, especially when there weren't any signs. praying for you and your friend's family sweetie :hugs:

MC, puppycat, damita :hugs: I gotta go to work :wacko:


----------



## phoebe

Hi ladies xxx
Nice piccy Popples :thumbup: good luck for tomorrow hunny xxx:hugs:
China FXD ur not out yet big huggles xxx:dust:
Corally, i am so sorry to hear ur very sad news. My heart and thoughts are with u and ur friend and family xxx:hugs:
Hi Damita, hope af doesnt show and good luck for OH's s/a:thumbup:xxx
Good luck Caz in the 2ww xx:dust:
Hey ladies i hope u are all well today, i am just loafing about and being a lazy moo lol. I know i havent been on here much, but i just wanna say to the likes of Babydream, PJ, LadyB and all other M.I.A DD's that ur very much missed and i hope all is well with u all. Big huggles for one and all xxxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Nice piccy Poppy I won't be posting one for a while right now it's just fat I hope that your scan goes well tomorrow I'm sure it will

Damita- fx'd that af doesn't show and I hope that dh's sa goes well

Caz- yay for being in the tww

China- hang in there and hopefully you'll still get a bfp especially if you have a 16day lp then you still have time 

PK- I hope all is well with you I see that af has come hopefully you're just one step closer to the iui and getting that baby

Pheobe- sounds good a day to relax enjoy yourself 

Hopes- it's good that dh is feeling better and too bad the lo wasn't moving around like crazy yesterday but it's just so great to feel them move I can't wait

asfm- nothing going here a rainy day so we'll be inside hanging out my son has his last day of preschool before spring break which is 2weeks for him so hopefully we can find some fun things to do


----------



## mothercabbage

awww 1st bump pic from poppy :yipee: cant wait to see that bump grow!! look forward to scan pics tomorrow!:thumbup:
china...hang in ther those temps seem high for af to come tomorrow:shrug:
phoebe...time for a bump pic:thumbup: hows beruit?? going well i hope! :hugs:
asfm...feeling emotional...one min happy next crying for no reason, had a bath and spoke to baby..:haha: he seemed to kick in reply to me though:awww:..weather poo here:rain: so having a sofa day:happydance: connor is asleep so just having half hours peace and im going to join him :sleep: 
pk i see its cd2 for you! :hugs: and lots of :dust: for this cycle :flower: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: mommyv xxx


----------



## MommyV

:wave: MC enjoy your nap with Connor that sounds so good no naps for me boo


----------



## phoebe

Hey Mommy n Cabs xxx:hi::hi::hi: 
Beirut's finally getting there yay. Got plasterer coming fri eve and hopefully we'll start the painting at the weekend :happydance: My goodness it has been a real labour of love:haha: will do a bump piccy shortly:thumbup: xxx
Hope u gorgeous ladies are well xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

im fine just sleepy! how come no nap mommyv?? im reading birth stories on here, some are sooooo cute...awwww....look forward to bump pic! any pic from you mommyv?? xx


----------



## poppy666

MommyV dont you be wriggling out of bump pics lol i was brave enough to get my fat ass doing one so chop chop :haha:

Awww hope your ok MC go get some zzzzzz's :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

will feel better if only get half hour:sleep: just a wreck today :rofl: 
so what time will you be back on here with update n pics poppy??? will your due date change at all do you think, or will they go by that 1st scan you had??? xx


----------



## PJ32

:wave: Hi everyone, just popping in to say hello. Not been around much recently, trying to get back on an even keel, so much to catch up on so will be lurking for a while.

xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: pj...:hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> will feel better if only get half hour:sleep: just a wreck today :rofl:
> so what time will you be back on here with update n pics poppy??? will your due date change at all do you think, or will they go by that 1st scan you had??? xx

If i measure 9+1 tomorrow since last scan my due date be 12/11/11 :happydance: scan at 10.50 then see consultant so be back around 1ish cos i need to pick korben up from my friends, fx'd everything be fine x

PJ great to see you online sweetie :hugs::kiss:


----------



## phoebe

PJ xxxx:hi::hi::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:xxxx good to see u xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy all will be well!! :thumbup:hope your 9 week+2 tomorrow!! 11/11/11 due date would be cool!! :yipee:
ok sleepy time xx


----------



## poppy666

If it comes early like korben it may be an October :baby: sleep well x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Afternoon Ding Dongs!

Feeling tired and sore today, energy rush gone :haha: didn't achieve much!

Phoebe, sorry to hear your diabetes is playing up, fx for blood results. Enjoy your lazy day, put your feet up :hugs: x

PK sorry to hear the endo biopsy was unpleasent, af arrived yet?. A new build house sounds really exciting! hope work is easy and your day flys x

Caz breaded chicken sounds good to me :haha: I could eat all day long right now :haha: loads of dust for your 2ww :dust: x

Coral, so sorry to hear about your friends husband ... Its gotta be so heart wrenching being so far from your friend when she needs you. :hugs: x

Mommyv :hugs: for your terrible mornings, hoping you find things that help you get through them :hugs: x

Puppycat, nice to see you popped in! how are you? x

Damita, any sign of af? hope not ;) hoping the exam revision goes well, try and get breaks honey x

MC sorry your feeling so emotional lately, sending hugs :hugs: and hoping your nap helps you feel a little better x

China :hugs: for the bfn, chart is looking great still though, really hope your just testing too early, FRER's in the states are less sensitive than the ones over here right? x

Poppy, loving your first bump pic. You don't look that bloated to me, defo a little bump forming there! Not really resting a lot Pops, being a bit naughty :haha: had lots to do and have all the kids at home... will rest up this afternoon, promise :haha: Really looking forward to seeing bubba Pops tomorrow x

PJ :hugs: hope your doing ok honey, am FXing for brighter days for you. Good to see you honey x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh yes Easter holidays for 2 weeks, cant understand why they need 2wks off? :wacko: my lads off college... hope you get your feet up later then missy :jo: :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

rest up tink...thats an order:thumbup:
had my nap! feeling better:happydance: time for tea and kiddies bath and to bed!...:yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Glad you had a good nap :kiss: korben just woken up n i bet he not in bed till after 9pm now :dohh:

Sold my Corsa over the weekend cos its a 2 door and just bought a 4 door for new addition, but needs a new wing n airbags so no car during the day atm im carless :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm trying to Pops, MC... constant interruptions in my feet up time :haha: glad you both got a nap, Jealous! x

Is it another Corsa Pops? x


----------



## poppy666

MC got a nap i never get a nap lol actually i can never sleep during the day no matter how tired i am. No got a Peugeot 308 now just needs some parts which will cost another £600+ but had no room in Corsa being a 3 door and with korbens carseat, pram in the boot and having another carseat soon to needed bigger car x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: opps, must have read that wrong, I tend to only be able to nap at a certain time of the day. Usually 3pm, just before the kids come home for school :rofl: what will you do about a pram, will you look for a double? x


----------



## China girl

I have a 16 day lp...WOW...learn something new everyday
I think our FRER are 25mil...but its supposed to dected up to 6 days before your period...so I aint holding out much hope...Thank you PK I would have freaked if she did not show!!!

Hey PJ hope your doing well :hugs:

Everyone else, I hope you guys are doing okay today. I will catch up later on tonigh while eating some ice cream in my misery:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Im not sure if to bother with another pram tbh cos i hardly use the Quinny always in the car :wacko: korben be 18mths when this one arrives so dunno what to do ive forgotten what Rhys was like for walking when i had Gage :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Your not out yet China! mmmm ice cream, think I'll join you in that :) any excuse :haha: x

Poppy, i never really used a double when i had that age gap, but I did buy one. Handy for the times we did walk though, nice to keep the toddler 'contained' so to speak :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

I had a tandem when i had Wade n Gage and Rhys use to stand on the back when he was tired lol..

CG 25miu is quite high for 13dpo sweetie so your not out x


----------



## pk2of8

Hey girls :hi: just a quick lunch break...

Yeah, china, that's why I like the temping b/c I feel like there's no more guesswork in it. At least once u detect ov, u know exactly what day af will be there. Especially after doing it for a while... I've been temping like 8 cycles now I think!!! :dohh: good grief! Can't believe it's been that long! Never wld have expected I'd still be trying like this and going thru all this :sad1: oh well...

I had a dbl stroller with my oldest 2. It REALLY came in handy, but they were a little closer in age than urs I thk poppy- 11 months apart. :shrug: other times, it was just one more huge thg to lug around... :wacko: :haha:

I don't thk we'll get our bfp this cycle and based on my cycles, I'll ov again before we get dh's next SA so I guess I'll be waiting a bit longer. It's so hard to believe it's been "a year" now since we started trying. We started "trying" last May. I know we're a cpl wks shy yet, but I'm in my last cycle for the "1 year" trying. I'm just trying not to stress and get worked up about it, but it's hard. I'll feel better when I feel like I can "do" something to get our bfp. :sad1:


----------



## China girl

So it if didn't show on my FRER...then I didn't implant on 8dpo like I thought...Damn this is confusing me!!...Well I feel like she is coming got some cramping on my left side...I feel so stupid!!!...grrr


----------



## China girl

Corection: I feel stupid cause I should have figured this out already...LOL


----------



## China girl

Hey mommyv & phoebe, Tink....hope you ladies are doing well.
MC enjoy your nap hun!!
Poppy congrats on the new ride love!!
Coral, praying for your friend and their familes :hugs:
Hopes, glad DH is on the mend, and hope your doing okay too


----------



## Damita

:hugs: CG

Def not pregnant :bfn: this morning but I am trying Angus Castus this month up until ovulation, heard some good stuff about it :)


----------



## China girl

:hugs: damita


----------



## caz & bob

poppy love the bump hun x x x


----------



## poppy666

wish it was bump caz but can honestly say thats bloat lol x


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies!

Coral- I am so sorry to hear about your friend...that's awful...:hugs:
CG and Damita- big :hug: to you both- sorry for :bfn:
Poppy- good luck tomororw- I will deffo be checking in to see how it goes!
Tink, MC, Hopes, Pheebs, MommyV- hope you are all are feeling well!

I had a last minute ultrasound yesterday....at my appt monday, I mentioned to the doc that I hadn't felt much movement lately, so she sent me for an u/s to check fluid levels and make sure baby looked ok.
Luckily- she is fine, weighing in around 2 lbs :) Here is a pic- although some of you have already seen on facebook!
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks ultrasound.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i saw your gorgeous little one this morning, but glad everythings ok :hugs: and thanks sweetie :kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

:awww: lew, she's beautiful hun :cloud9: 

poppy, i hope your new car works out for you sweetie :hugs: i'll be looking out for your news tomorrow too :kiss:

china, no need to feel stupid sweetie :hugs: it still might have been an implantation dip at 8dpo. it sure looks like one! it may just take longer for the hcg to show in your urine :shrug: some women are like that. if your lp varies dramatically, you might want to consider checking with your doc. i don't remember now what that means, but it's supposed to be very consistent. i'm still keeping my fxxx for you hun! :hugs: as to the frer's... they're marketed as 25miu sensitivity, but they have been researched and tested to be 12.5miu sensitivity (half of what they're marketed as) on a consistent basis, so that's why they can pick up so early. imo, though, the company leaves it saying as "25miu" b/c it just makes them seem more reliable and whatnot if they're detecting hcg so much "earlier" than the other brands. :shrug: whatever :wacko::haha:

damita :hugs: defo let us know what your dh's sa results come back like. 

i'm in full swing with af. no need for me to have worried yesterday :dohh: along with all the debilitating cramps that go with it. ughhhhh. :wacko: dh has been very doting. i think he's starting to understand how hard this has been for me and that maybe it's starting to affect him the same way. :cry: well, at least it's been a relatively laid back week for me at work. only 2 more days, well 3 more days i guess, counting saturday. boo.


----------



## Regalpeas

Sorry about AF Pk2 but glad dh is coming around. Less stress for everyone.

Hi and blessings to all other Ding Dongs! I hope all is well I'm cd22 which means waiting...
Nothing much else going on right now. :)


----------



## poppy666

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

PK huge hugs sweetie :hugs::kiss::hugs: just thought you may need some :hug:

My son Gage's friend had an emergency c-section yesterday 3mths early ' a little girl' dont know much more as yet but hope baby and mother ok x

Not much going on here been up since 6am korben must of had a bad belly cos his nappy just let me know about it :haha: Well scan at 10.50am so should be an hour or so.

Hope everyone ok :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: sorry for the :bfn: girls :hugs::kiss::friends:
lew...saw baby scan on FB, just adorable!!! xx:kiss:
asfm. i woke in a foul mood, just lack of sleep and bad dreams, thought id check FB and here to take my mind off being a bitch to the family,and low and behold a miracle has occured!! i had a close friend on here some time ago, she left bnb as she was diagnosed with prem menopause:cry: very sad and emotional time, i didnt know how to tell her that i got my bfp, such a happy but difficult time, anyway she congratulated me and held back her tears and sadness and was happy for me, she speaks on FB alot and we became close again..:happydance: she was told not so long ago her chance of :bfp: was less than 1%...well she is my miricale bump buddy,she has had countless double pink lines and as of last night and this morn has 3x 3+ weeks on digis!!!!:yipee: the HRT she has been on will hopefully have had no affect on baby, we looked into it and it says not...NHS direct also told her her HRT would not cause false +hpt either, just so happy and in shock!!!!just wanted to share this with you, girls that are struggling with TTC THERE IS HOPE FOR YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!! i never thought i would be able to call my friend a bump buddy, but here she is holding a 3+ digi!!!! :wohoo:
hugs n dust to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Regalpeas

Ya for scan poppy. :)


----------



## mothercabbage

congrats to Gages friend hope mum n baby fine:happydance:
not long until scan poppy!!! :wohoo: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhhhh MC thats amazing news, i wondered what you was on about on fb but did think is she pregnant :happydance::happydance: tell her congratz from me 'bless' miracles do happen :hugs:

RP thanks :kiss: are you in the 2ww now too? x


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi there mothercab. What a wonderful outcome. This is such an inspiration! Congrats to your friend. Almost made me cry. I'm such such a sap. Lol



mothercabbage said:


> :wave: sorry for the :bfn: girls :hugs::kiss::friends:
> lew...saw baby scan on FB, just adorable!!! xx:kiss:
> asfm. i woke in a foul mood, just lack of sleep and bad dreams, thought id check FB and here to take my mind off being a bitch to the family,and low and behold a miracle has occured!! i had a close friend on here some time ago, she left bnb as she was diagnosed with prem menopause:cry: very sad and emotional time, i didnt know how to tell her that i got my bfp, such a happy but difficult time, anyway she congratulated me and held back her tears and sadness and was happy for me, she speaks on FB alot and we became close again..:happydance: she was told not so long ago her chance of :bfp: was less than 1%...well she is my miricale bump buddy,she has had countless double pink lines and as of last night and this morn has 3x 3+ weeks on digis!!!!:yipee: the HRT she has been on will hopefully have had no affect on baby, we looked into it and it says not...NHS direct also told her her HRT would not cause false +hpt either, just so happy and in shock!!!!just wanted to share this with you, girls that are struggling with TTC THERE IS HOPE FOR YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!! i never thought i would be able to call my friend a bump buddy, but here she is holding a 3+ digi!!!! :wohoo:
> hugs n dust to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> congrats to Gages friend hope mum n baby fine:happydance:
> not long until scan poppy!!! :wohoo: xxxxx

You just made me nervous then :haha: wonder if they'll date me today :shrug: probz be 12wk one i guess x


----------



## mothercabbage

will pass on your congrats girls,thanx :kiss: i cried when i read her inbox!! :haha: softies!!xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Regalpeas

Yes Poppy in the 2ww. Cycle day 22 out of 28. Trying to keep my mind off waiting because that can be so nerve wrecking.


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy....dont be nervous, says me!!! i hid from bnb just before my scan hahahahah...bag of nerves!! they say the earlier the dating the more acurate it is apparently..:shrug: well so my scan lady said...i think they will date you today...did they give you a date at your last scan?? xx


----------



## poppy666

Loads of baby dust coming your way sweetie :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy....dont be nervous, says me!!! i hid from bnb just before my scan hahahahah...bag of nerves!! they say the earlier the dating the more acurate it is apparently..:shrug: well so my scan lady said...i think they will date you today...did they give you a date at your last scan?? xx

Ive had 4 dates between hossy n midwife :dohh: 14th,19th, 20th & 12th at my 6+1 scan :haha: so see what today brings x


----------



## mothercabbage

i 2nd that :dust::dust::dust::dust: coming at ya!! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

so anytime in november them :rofl:...or if like korben maybe Oct? xx


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: yep probz end up on 31st Oct Halloween pmsl x


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:...chloes dad b/day is halloween!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm ffs has put my o as cd17 so i am 3dpo wooppp carnt wait to test x x x x


----------



## PJ32

Afternoon ladies, 

Still catching up so please bear with me. xx

Missed you guys too xx :hug: seems my cycle got back on track quite quickly so are straight back to trying this month. I think I o'd yesterday which is pretty much spot on so I think I am in the 2WW.


----------



## mothercabbage

:dust::dust::dust: to all you gals!! xx


----------



## PJ32

HI MC, congrats on your banana! Bump is looking wonderful xx


----------



## mothercabbage

yes, big and beautiful is what i am!! or so i have to keep being told, thought if i used it as avatar i may get used to it!! i am scared baby is massive!! my last was 9lb 1oz and i think this one is big already!!!!!!! gonna be a 10lber!!!!!!!!! :argh: scary!...
how are you today?? xx


----------



## phoebe

Good luck PJ and Caz loadsa sticky dust for u both xxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
And big huggles for Damita, China and PK xxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Good luck for ur scan Poppy xxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: mi dum dum!! xxxx


----------



## phoebe

Hola slinky minx Cabs xxxx:hi::hi::hi::hi:
Love ur avatar:thumbup: v.nice hun xxx Have u had any bother logging into facebook today? xx


----------



## PJ32

mothercabbage said:


> yes, big and beautiful is what i am!! or so i have to keep being told, thought if i used it as avatar i may get used to it!! i am scared baby is massive!! my last was 9lb 1oz and i think this one is big already!!!!!!! gonna be a 10lber!!!!!!!!! :argh: scary!...
> how are you today?? xx

hehe, I was quite big with my boy, he was only 6 lb 7oz, so you never can tell. I'm really well thanks. At home with the kids today, and sods law its raining! it hardly ever rains here so I was all set for a bit of R&R around the pool and have to keep diving under the gazeebo!


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe....yea cant get on FB chat, having to chat on msn!!:growlmad: its being weird!!
pj...R &R around a pool................:cloud9: sounds lush!!!!!! i need to come n see you :haha:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> phoebe....yea cant get on FB chat, having to chat on msn!!:growlmad: its being weird!!
> pj...R &R around a pool................:cloud9: sounds lush!!!!!! i need to come n see you :haha:

Cheers lovely, thought i'd killed the puter or summat:haha::haha: was starting to vex me somewhat. Thought i was being a complete dum dum..........hey nowt new there eh????:rofl::rofl::rofl: xxxx



PJ i second Cabs idea, i wanna come visit too lol. Dont know whats happened here, its gone bloody freezing here. Think we've had our mini summer:dohh: xxxx


----------



## PJ32

oooo come and visit xxx Team Ding Dong pool party!

It's great, we are just coming out the winter so from now until October it will be too hot and horrid, so trying to make the most of the weather now.


----------



## phoebe

Come on Cabs..... meet u at the airport:haha: last one there is a dum dum:rofl::rofl: xxxx Oh i forgot to say, that is wonderful news about ur friend hun. I'm delighted for her and u xxxx:hugs:


----------



## PJ32

:plane::happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Woohoo!!!!!!:plane::yipee::yipee::yipee: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx dum dum,,:hugs:
im packed and ready, my OH got family in dubai.....maybe a double visit!!! xxx


----------



## PJ32

where abouts in Dubai are they?


----------



## Damita

:wave: afternoon ladies


----------



## poppy666

Im back and gummy bear still there with hb :cloud9::happydance: measured 9+3 today... they got me down for 14/11/11 but said my 12wk scan will give me my due date for deffo :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







9wk scan 003.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MommyV

yay Poppy so happy that lo is still doing well how exciting it's amazing how much the baby has grown in only a couple weeks can see the head body and maybe little legs wohoo


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i seen limbs flapping around, but grown well quick compared to my avatar 3wks ago :happydance:


----------



## Damita

:dance: yay poppy!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just a quicky, Popped on to see Pops news :happydance: 

Soooooooooo pleased all is well Popsy :hugs: that's a cute bubba you got growing in there, speak laters x


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

MC- that is FAB news about your friend- got a little teary.....

Poppy- YAY! So excited for you- you can relax a little now hun :) Its AMAZING how much they grow in such a short time! That is right about what my 9 week scan looked like- next one will be clear as day picture of baby with profile :)

Pj- glad to see you back hun- wishing you all the best in 2WW

PK- sorry for :witch: but its great that DH is coming arounfd :)

Hi to all the other ding dongs......:dust: to TTCers!


----------



## LEW32

Just realized that in 2 days my countdown will be under 100 days! Whoo-hoo!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink, Damita & Lew :hugs:

Trying to relax a little more now, get 12wk one out the way on 5th May :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw poppy love the pic hun they grow so fast x x x


----------



## poppy666

Tell you something my consultant nearly said i couldnt go to Turkey in July cos of blood clot risk... but she just said make sure i didnt forget my Heparin, drink plenty, wear SEXY stockings :haha: and get up and walk every 30 minutes n i should be fine.

I was in a panic thinking i couldnt go away lol


----------



## Damita

OMG just ordered my graduation gown :dance: I am going to have a degree :dance: :dance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:
:wohoo: baby poppy!!! awwww:awww: so cute!! make sure you ask for a "nub" shot at your 12 week scan!!
@pj....id have to drag out the address book to see where in Dubai OH aunt n uncle are :dohh:
@damita...:wave:
@lew...thanx :hugs: :wave: xxxxxxxx


----------



## PJ32

Aww pops so good to see yay for little gummy bears, 

Hi Lew, it goes so quickly hun xx


----------



## LEW32

Oh yes, Poppy- we will definitely want to see a nub shot of your little bubba in a few weeks!!!!!


----------



## LEW32

Damita- CONGRATULATIONS!! What will you degree be in? That is fab news!


----------



## Damita

LEW32 said:


> Damita- CONGRATULATIONS!! What will you degree be in? That is fab news!

Thank you :hugs: My degree will be in Computer Science so BSc :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Yah Damita we will have to see a piccy when you graduate sweetie :happydance::happydance::hugs:

Will ask for nub shot but its the NT scan too so dunno if they will get me one? :wacko:


----------



## Damita

Oh yes I will do, not till the 21st of July, results on the 1st July and I still have four exams and a presentation to do, boo!


----------



## mothercabbage

i asked the sonogropher and she had no idea what a nub was, so i explained and we got a good shot! lol...xx


----------



## poppy666

I'll ask for deffo when im there and hope she understands :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: make her... OH got all soft over your new scan pic!! he said, awwww its got arms n legs look! :rofl: softy!!


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Im back and gummy bear still there with hb :cloud9::happydance: measured 9+3 today... they got me down for 14/11/11 but said my 12wk scan will give me my due date for deffo :kiss:

Yay congrats Popsy!!!!!!xxxx
Beautiful lil ding dong:baby: growing away there hunny woohoo!!! xxxx
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## phoebe

Damita said:


> OMG just ordered my graduation gown :dance: I am going to have a degree :dance: :dance:

Woohoo Damita!!! Congrats sweety, thats ace news. I too will be looking forward to piccies of u in ur gown and mortar board xxxxxx
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :haha: make her... OH got all soft over your new scan pic!! he said, awwww its got arms n legs look! :rofl: softy!!

LOL aww bless him, id be worried he be having you have another straight afer Rhys is born :haha:

Thanks Phoebe :happydance::kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

already asked for a :pink: NO FUCKING CHANCE, my little Rhys is the last!!!!!!!! (she says:dohh:)


----------



## poppy666

I said that after Wade pmsl


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: for avatar change poppy!! xx


----------



## poppy666

Not as sexy as yours but it'll do for now :haha: dont think ud get one like that off me unless i visit photoshop 1st :blush: fab pic btw MC you should be proud :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea i may be scared at my size but do love my rhys bump!!!!!!!!!!!...wont be long and you look like that too!! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

oh and meant to say, the bathroom lighting and mirrors position hides the stretch marks well!! :haha: not as flawless as you think :haha:


----------



## poppy666

I'll keep the bathroom lighting in mind for mine but dont think id be so brave pmsl... gonna go chinese and get some tea nom nom x


----------



## mothercabbage

oh now youve done it poppy!!!!!!!!!!:haha: gonna have to have chinese!!!!!!!! or indian!?:shrug: or chippie....nom nom.....


----------



## phoebe

Blimey quiet on here today :shrug: xxx Where is everyone?:shrug: xxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all great news poppy scan pic is lovey 

MC lovey bump photo  

Phoebe how is everything going??

Asfm lack of systems driving me mad!!! got slight sore bb and peeing throughout the night but thats the lot at mo. Tummy getting bigger already lol bigger trousers will be needed sooner than last time at this rate


----------



## phoebe

sleeping bubs said:


> hey all great news poppy scan pic is lovey
> 
> MC lovey bump photo
> 
> Phoebe how is everything going??
> 
> Asfm lack of systems driving me mad!!! got slight sore bb and peeing throughout the night but thats the lot at mo. Tummy getting bigger already lol bigger trousers will be needed sooner than last time at this rate

Hi Sleeping, I am well thanks hun, all's going well with bump, had a call earlier regarding my blood tests from tues. And i'll be going back on the iron tablets as levels were low. Other than that all is tickety boo. Just waiting for OH to come in with some more tester paints for bedroom. The end is in sight woohoo:happydance:
Looks like ur lucky on the sympton front, managing to avoid the MS. But i do get why its driving u mad hun. But its all good that ur getting a bigger bump:thumbup: must be nearly bump piccy time for u then:winkwink: xxx:hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Thats great news not long now  wot colour for nursery?? 

Umm maybe a pic sn prob just bloat but so big in the evening lol but will be 7weeks tomorrow a bit soon for a bump trying to cover up untill have scan (haven't got date yet!!)


----------



## phoebe

Aww well we will grab u another time then lol. Just going for a nice pale yellow/buttermilk colour. Want to keep it pretty plain as we hope to sell up and move around this time next year fxd. Will need a bigger place as just my OH and i have outgrown this place already hehehe xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

we did a jungle theme for Mckenzie in last house but had to re-paint it magnolia when moved out when we moved into this place painted his room bright yellow and has wall stickers of jungle animals again lol should be ok for next baby too as they will have to share a room later.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm about, been busy shopping....online :haha: got an urge on to get nesting, I have a list of everything i need and I feel the need to buy it all, now :rofl: poor credit cards....ouchy

Will catch up with all the posts after dinner, I'm making spag bol. Catch ya laters dinger dongers :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Sat here eating fruit pastel ice lollies when im really dying for lemonade ones but cant find them :cry: lol


----------



## caz & bob

craving already poppy x x x


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties :hi:

just popping on...gotta to take the girls to gymnastics here in a few minutes but wanted to say hi and send :hug: 

poppy, another beautiful :baby: ding dong...lovely scan pic :cloud9: so reassuring to see that i know. :hugs:

damita :happydance: so exciting to graduuuuuaaaaaaate!!!! :yipee::yipee:

MC, you've got NUTHIN' to be worried about with your bump hun :kiss: you put us all to shame with how great you look sweetie! :hugs:

PJ, caz, and regal :dust::dust::dust: keeping fx for your sweeties during your 2ww :hugs:

sleeping, phoebe, tink :kiss: glad to see you lovelies are doing well :hugs:

i hope i haven't missed anybody today...nothing to report here...just ho-humming along...:kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Pk nice to see you lovely :kiss: just ready to log off and go to bed, hope your having a lovely evening & the girls enjoy their gymnastics :hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Afternoon Ding Dongs!
> 
> Puppycat, nice to see you popped in! how are you?

Ha ha, yes I never seem to have enough time to catch up these days :dohh:

We've had a horrid day today, Laura has had a cold but today she was really dopey and lethargic with a fever and was distressed, crying, had no appetite, really scary :cry: I called NHS Direct for advice and they were really helpful to be fair.

She's in bed asleep now but we have to keep an eye on her and give her Calpol and Nurofen regularly as well as keeping fluids up - I know all this but when it's your own you just completely crash don't you :nope:

Hope you ladies have had a better day than me xxxxxxxx

(3dpo)


----------



## pk2of8

aw hope Laura gets better soon puppycat. poor little thing :hugs:

thanks poppy sweetie :hugs: i hope you have a good sleep love :kiss:


----------



## loveybear1

Mothercabbage, you look AWESOME! Screw those freaks who can't appreciate pregnancy! Keep your head up and just think, before long your little one will be in your arms. 

Happy Birthday Korben! We are so happy to celebrate with you! 

Tinkerbell, you are too funny. I just mowed my lawn the other day but missed a couple spots. When I looked in the shower, she looked like she was having a really THIN bad hair day! LOL! Anyways, good to hear from you! I am back and on to TTC'n. I am on Menopur. I see the doc tomorrow morning for ultrasound to see how follies are doing. I am so excited but scared. This time will be 3rd IUI. 

OMG! 3rd IUI! What if it doesn't work??! I start freaking out but stop and try to think about other things. I am trying to stay positive and not think about it as much as I can. 

Poppy, I am so excited for you! I bet your birthday party was fabulous! 

Coral, thank you so much honey, I need all the baby dust I can get! I am really staying hopeful but get scared just thinking about it. I am running 4 days a week and eating much healthier. I had a wonderful month off. It was really great not to think about it. Thanks so much again for the well wishes and baby dust! I see you are ahead of me and I am very happy for you! Take care and get lots of rest. :)


----------



## loveybear1

I was just thinking how embarassing it was for me to find out how my girlfriend opened my refrigerator when I wasn't here (she was looking for a glass of wine after a long day of work) and she of course MUST have seen my meds. I take the Menopur shots. She has not been at all supportive of my TTC'n. She hasn't even ASKED me how it is going for me. She told me last week about how her sister and sister-in-law is pregnant but didn't ask me how my cycles were going...I don't say a thing to her because I dont' think she agrees


----------



## loveybear1

I am going to be 39 years old and she made a HUGE point of saying it out loud in front of everyone we were camping with...hmmm...She said it like...Thirrrrrrtttty NIIIIIInnne! You're going to be Thiiirrrrty NIIIIIINnnnnne! I thought I was going to puke.


----------



## loveybear1

Okay, I am going to stop because I am being negative and maybe I am too old...that is why I am freaking out about the IUI not working the third time. I am going to slip into a really big depression if it fails. I don't know what I will do and of course the "friends" who don't support it will probably be sooo happy. I actually have baby food here and formula here that they have seen. How embarrassing! How could I set myself up like this. How will I ever live it down??? OKAY! STOP! I have to stop...so nice to see you all still here. I miss you!!!!! Positive, Positive, Positive!!!!


----------



## loveybear1

Sorry everyone, I didn't mean to put a negative fibe in the room. 

Lots of baby dust all around and remember, With God ALL things are possible. :)


----------



## mothercabbage

@pk, i dont know about putting anyone to shame with my pic, im a mess and like i told poppy, my bathroom light and mirror's position is very flattering, you all must have forgotton my 14 weeks bump pic??? hips and back and bum are like a road map!! :haha: anyway hope LO does well in gymnastics :hugs:
@china....going to stalk your chart in a mo..:hugs:
@tink...hope all is well, you been very quiet lately...miss you being around! xx
@poppy....lemonade icelollies are lovely, so nice when your thirsty!! mmmmm nom nom...now i need one! :dohh:...:hugs:
@loveybear....:hugs: hope your ok, seemed to have alot to get off your chest there :flower: xx
@puppycat..:hugs: for poorly laura, hope she better today xx
asfm....weather poo today so not doing much, potter round the house i think and shopping when OH finishes work...xx


----------



## mothercabbage

im a papaya!!:yipee: ill be that for 3 weeks?? sure thats what happened to some on here..:dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!!!! :wave:

Aww MC, miss being around also, I'll be around lots more now. Just been hectic what with having all the kids at home and busy trying to sort the house. I'm trying to rest, but when I finally do I'm brain dead. Congratulations on the Papaya !!!!! yes it was about for me for 3 weeks i think x

Lovelybear, so sorry your having a difficult time. Nothing wrong with TTCing at 39, don't you DARE listen to anyone who tells you otherwise. Its none of their business, and surely its even harder to deal with knowing that you don't have all the time in the world. There are pros and cons with pregnancy at any age, and the time is right for you. Were all here for you honey, don't worry bout bringing the thread down, that's what we are all here for :hugs: x

Pops, sorry wasn't about much yesterday to celebrate your wonderful news. Loving how much pippin has grown, and am made up for you that things are going well :hugs: x

Everyone else, gotta read a bit further back to see what your all doing x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, glad Beruit is taking shape :haha: Its nice when you finally get somewhere isn't it? hoping the iron tabs perk you up honey, sorry not been around to talk much lately. Defo time for a bump pic from you, no pressure :haha: x

Sleeping Bubs, I remember how up in the air I felt at 7 weeks even with symptoms :hugs: when will you get a scan honey? I ended up having a private viability scan cause I was so paranoid :haha: looking forward to your first lil bump pic :happydance: x

Ok brain not allowing me to recall ANYTHING else :haha: forgive me Ding Dongs, I'm gonna keep up to speed now, not a fan of trying to do mass catch up posts cause I loose the plot. Hope your all ok, and will be stalking all day to see how you all are. x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: tink, glad you be around abit more, toooo quiet with out ya!!:haha:
thinking its time to get my own beruit sorted here too, just a bit of paint and wallpaper thrown about but all costs money!! hopefully we have it done in time for Rhys coming...:happydance: OH got most of may off work so im thinking should be decorated for end of may and ready for some new flooring!!:yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

MC congratz on the papaya lovely :yipee::yipee: i need to stop mentioning food cos i keep getting you going lol :haha:

Loveybear1 ignore your so called friends sweetie :hugs: i concieved Korben at 39 had him at 40, concieved twice at 40 just turned 41 back in March so you can call me oldie pmsl but i honestly think if your body isnt up to the job it just wont happen simple as that, so chin up and if you need any PMA come on here :hugs::kiss:

Tink dont disappear the thread goes quiet lmao xxx

Hows everyone else? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

yes poppy! im blaming my huge bump on you lol, we ended up with fish n chips last night nom nom.....:rofl: i think ice lollies maybe a little less figure wrecking though!! :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Poppy x:flower:
Loved what u said about the age thing, sometimes it eats at me too:nope: Hope ur well hun. I'm not feeling too great tbh, so am in lurkio mode lol xxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Congrats on ur baby papaya Cabs xx:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Phoebe get better soon sweetie, you poorly? :hugs::hugs:

MC you dont need to worry about weight gain think you'll only have that on your bump nowhere else :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

whats with the age paranoia?? if you still have cycles then God see's it that you still "in the game" for carrying and birthing a child!...dont stress it girls....your not 80!!!!!!!!!!!! your only late 30's early 40's...now have a :hugs: and be nice to your selves!! hormonal women..:dohh: what we gonna do wiv ya!! :haha: :hugs::kiss::friends::hug:


----------



## poppy666

I agree MC ive seen a lady on here aged 46 pregnant naturally :happydance: its just a number x


----------



## phoebe

Cheers Cabs xx

Pops got a really shit anniversary coming tom well today if u go by the days, has been gnawing me all year tbh. I cant stop crying and feeling really vulnerable at the moment. Completely fell apart when OH left today. I have no energy, feel sick and panic at the thought of leaving the house. Saw a piece on the news last night that scared the crap out of me. Just generally i dont feel up to anything and the closer i am getting to the end of the pregnancy, the more panicky i am getting. Sorry to be such a downer xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

just a number indeed, if the body is willing then it shouldnt be a problem...different matter if your 80 and getting ivf, thats not fair on the baby!..x


----------



## mothercabbage

awww dum dum....:hugs::kiss: we here for sympathy if you need it!:hugs::flower:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> Cheers Cabs xx
> 
> Pops got a really shit anniversary coming tom well today if u go by the days, has been gnawing me all year tbh. I cant stop crying and feeling really vulnerable at the moment. Completely fell apart when OH left today. I have no energy, feel sick and panic at the thought of leaving the house. Saw a piece on the news last night that scared the crap out of me. Just generally i dont feel up to anything and the closer i am getting to the end of the pregnancy, the more panicky i am getting. Sorry to be such a downer xxx

Awww Phoebe huge hugs and just stop in today :hugs::kiss::hugs: Im guessing your talking about Stillbirths on the News? x


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> awww dum dum....:hugs::kiss: we here for sympathy if you need it!:hugs::flower:

Thanks hun i appreciate that. Its been part of the reason why i have been awol a lot. Dont want to bring the goodness of the thread down. Just dont know what to do with myself, i keep thinking i am going to lose this baby because of how i am. So many irrational thoughts and they're getting the better of me xx


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> Cheers Cabs xx
> 
> Pops got a really shit anniversary coming tom well today if u go by the days, has been gnawing me all year tbh. I cant stop crying and feeling really vulnerable at the moment. Completely fell apart when OH left today. I have no energy, feel sick and panic at the thought of leaving the house. Saw a piece on the news last night that scared the crap out of me. Just generally i dont feel up to anything and the closer i am getting to the end of the pregnancy, the more panicky i am getting. Sorry to be such a downer xxx
> 
> Awww Phoebe huge hugs and just stop in today :hugs::kiss::hugs: Im guessing your talking about Stillbirths on the News? xClick to expand...

Yes Poppy, that frightened me so much. I fall into the category so much x


----------



## poppy666

Think thats every parents worst nightmare Phoebe, but we can never control whats going to happen we just have to pray that it dont and try to put that thought into a locked space at the back of our minds and try stay positive 'which is hard but if we dont we'll all be emotional wrecks' :hugs:

You and your baby will be fine and your gonna hold that little one soon i just know you will :hugs:

PS think a few of us are in that category on here x


----------



## phoebe

Thankyou Poppy, i suppose i still am afraid after my last time xx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Guess once you have lost your fully aware your not untouchable to the fact all pregnancy are not all textbook and some dont have happy endings, BUT you like i have been given another chance and i honestly believe these :baby: are for keeps :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

I know and understand what u mean. It seems just that when i was beginning to allow myself to believe, then something like that comes along and throws u right back to all the doubts n worries we had in the 1st place xxx


----------



## poppy666

Something will always worry you/us cos thats what a mother does 24/7... once you have your little one you will worry about SIDS, then once you get passed that stage it will be something else 'garanteed' Its just called being a good mum :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Right im off shopping boring but gotta be done lol Phoebe your gonna be a great mum just lock those fears away :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Poppy for being around and getting me. Enjoy ur shopping............on a friday when all the kiddies are off school. Full metal jacket needed methinks:haha::winkwink: Thanks again lovely, see u later xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday woopp glad the weekend is her cant wait for Monday my child is back in school well i cant stop peeing and can t stop drinking water 4 pints a day i am on phoebe ever thinks is going to be fine hun keep your chin up lv x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok not really sure whats on the news, i try to avoid it, im thinking its not good?? i scanned over the posts from poppy and phoebe and kinda got the content:cry: :hugs: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Caz and Cabs xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:
My OH just surprised me and came home for lunch.......Well i suspect it was cos i was such a snotty, messy heap this morning. But that was so sweet of him to do that. Funny how little things pick u up isnt it xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww :awww: good OH....:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, sending you massive hugs :hugs: don't be silly bout bring the thread down. Its times like this when you should post the most! Like Pops said, its normal to worry, there will always be something to worry about. But you have to accept that although bad things occasionally happen, you cannot allow the worry dominate your life. There is nothing you can do to completely safeguard you and your baby, all you can do is your best. I'll get on the prayer for you honey, and make sure you off load here when you need to ok? :hugs: x

Oh I forgot to update you all on baby Joseph! He is now on a more general ward, and is recovering well. He is alert, feeding well, and free from infection. He's getting stronger and stronger every day. A true real life miracle ... to think that the doctors were turning his life support machines off a couple of weeks ago as he was never going to survive ... As you can imagine, his mummy has the biggest smile on her face I have ever seen :happydance: x


----------



## caz & bob

aw tink thats great news hun new he would get strong hun aww x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

good news tink :yipee: xx


----------



## MommyV

Hello Ladies,

Pheobe-sorry to hear you're feeling down but the ladies are right when you become a mom there is a lot of worrying involved but we just have to trust that our kiddos are going to be okay and do the best we can which we are know that you are you are going to be a wonderful mom Pheobe also that's nice of oh to come home for lunch that always cheers me up when I'm feeling down

Tink- so glad that baby Joseph is doing better completely amazing also hope that you are doing well and it's good that you're able to get some things done while your kids are on break

MC- I hope that your house projects come out well. Are you going to be redecorating the baby's room or something else?

Caz- how is the tww going?

asfm- cold but sunny this am and it's supposed to get warmer later so I think I'll be taking the kids to the park I'm not feeling as sick lately which I think is great only feel a little yucky here and there like first thing in the morning and in the evening I also failed my 1hr glucose test by a lot so I have to go get the 3hr glucose test done I'm waiting for paperwork in the mail from my dr's so I can schedule the appt oh boy I think this is going to be a long pregnancy


----------



## phoebe

That is fab news Tink, i have seen little pics and saw his feeding video the other day :hugs: was so beautiful and moving, seeing that kind of thing restores ur faith in life at times. Thanks for sharing the fabulous news. Thankyou for what u said too xxx does really mean a lot to me. I know i am my own worst enemy, and when like this i shut down. But today it all out on top of me and i couldnt contol my feelings and it all came flooding out. So sorry about that girls. I think that i isolate myself too much at times and i never realised how lonely i have gotten. It seems like my friends IRL have all but disappeared, some family issues, the horrid anniversary tom and the craziness of home life, something had to give. And then to come on here and whinge just seems so selfish, especially as u all have ur own issues and hardships going on. But thanks for all the support everyone. Would be so lost without u all and this thread. Even if i just lurk and just read all ur news....it gives me a lifeline IYKWIM. Love u all xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its amazing isn't it!!! so nice for a happy ending for once eh? 

Caz, I too am counting the days till the kids are back at school :haha: I love em to bits, but I need a little 'me time' :haha: x

MC, I try to avoid the news too, I either get bored, depressed, or pissed off watching it :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Have a good time at the park Mommyv! Sorry your GTT came back not so good, try not to worry, you will be monitored carefully I'm sure. I totally get the whole 'long pregnancy' thing, its like that for me :haha: never mind, we will get there x

Phoebe, awwww glad you were able to see the video and pics. Your right, its so lovely to hear good news for once. It profoundly affected me, I don't think I did anything but pray those first worrying days... so pleased he is doing so well. You have so much on your mind right now, no wonder its all on top of you :hugs: Maybe you will begin to feel a little more positive once you move past that date, i hope so honey x


----------



## mothercabbage

just my room to decorate then the hall and stairs, then just a few bits here and there, shouldnt take long but its just annoying me seeing bare walls when i go to bed!
so fed up and bored today, i have lurked around off n on all day waiting for my friend that got a miracle bfp the other night, she had a scan today, was due back around 12, still no news, hope its good news when she finally comes online......xx


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Tink xxx u are a really precious soul do u know that xxx:hugs: I wanted to put the like button on FB, but thought Joseph's parents would think who the hell is that lol:wacko: so i didnt out of courtesy xxx

Mommy sorry to hear about ur GT coming back higher, hope things get sorted for u soon, and do enjoy a nice day in the park xxxx

Been hearing or rather reading loads on this programme that was on last night. 'Mum's behaving badly' maybe i will give it a wee lookeroo, maybe it may just stop me being so harsh on myself :dohh: xxx


----------



## phoebe

Cabs i will be keeping everything crossed and praying for ur friend. maybe the saying no news is good news for the moment. FXD for her and u hun xxxxx:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, i got everything crossed for your friend, let us know wont ya? I am in the same boat with the house. We layed floor tiles in the kitchen, have the babies side of our room to paint, and general 'tarting up' to do with the rest of the house.....along with mass sorting and chucking out of junk :haha: will feel good to get it all done eh? x

Phoebe, Joseph's parents knew I had spread the word amongst friends and church peeps for prayer etc so they wouldn't have minded one bit. It think they want to share their joy with the whole world now :happydance: I watched that program last night, it was quite good, and worth a watch. Phoebe, love ya dum dum :hugs: :haha: awww x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls...heres the link to her thread... https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/587405-told-menopause-37-no-chance-conceiving.html just incase you wanted to keep track for your selves, she was told she could be 18 weeks at her doc app yesterday morning!! how crazy is that!!!.....:wacko:
as for the decorating, it would be better if OH could wallpaper! but no! its left to me! ah well i suppose it gets me active:dohh: :yipee: NOT!


----------



## phoebe

Just watched that programme. Was very interesting , made me feel better, though i have room for improvement:wacko: but think seeing that was a boost to the system.

Cheers for the link to ur friend's thread Cabs, i will take look in a bit. Thanks for today hunny xxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Has ur friend come home yet Cabs? xx Just left a msg for, hope she is ok xx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

A lot of love going on today on this thread :haha::hugs::hugs:

MC fx'd your friends ok sweetie :kiss:

:happydance::happydance: yah for Joseph little miracle :cloud9: thanks for the update Tink xx

Phoebe i watched that program last night was good, hope your feeling better :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

nope no news yet, im still sat with FXd though, thanx for the messages to her girls, i know she was quite nervous baby would be ok.xx your the best,!!:hugs:
whats this programme you are all talking about?? is it worth a watch? can i get it on the iplayer or maybe they are repeating it?? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

shes back....baby is well, she isnt as far as the doc thought yesterday but 11+5!!!!!!!!!! wow...very happy for her!!:happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

YAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: wish her well MC.... you should be able to watch it on iplayer, think its a series but need to double check..


----------



## mothercabbage

ill have a gander for it poppy thanx :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Thats great news Cabs xx:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
That programme is called misbehaving mums-to-be and its on virgin catch up and bbc-i-player hun xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

found it, gonna watch it after the soaps...take laptop to bed early i think:happydance: thanx mi dum dum xx


----------



## phoebe

No worries hun xx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Just had fish n chips, couldnt decide on gravy or curry so poured half on each side n had both nom nom lmao x


----------



## phoebe

:haha::haha: that is what i am having for tea tonight too:happydance: cant wait, its been ages xx


----------



## poppy666

MC had it last night :haha:


----------



## phoebe

What is it with food and us eh? Soon as 1 ding dong has something we all need it too! x:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

sausage casserole n mash here tonight, i had fish n chips like poppy said last night :haha:...mmmm whats for supper though....thats the question.............................hmmmm...im into toast with heinz toast toppers at the mo!! mmm


----------



## babyhopes2010

Poppy we have same edd :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: babyhopes!!!:yipee: for same due dates...wish i had a due date buddy!! lol


----------



## poppy666

Wayyyyyyhayyyyy Babyhopes :yipee::yipee:

MC you dont need one you got us lot :kiss:


----------



## phoebe

Excellent news Babyhopes xxx:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes is my closest due date buddy and she has abandonned me :cry: :haha: i kiddin' i know i have you lot! and i suppose i dont have to share lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Fantastic news!!! :happydance: so pleased for her! 

:haha: I had fish n chips, didn't realise it was the taste of the day here :rofl: went down a treat! Mmm mmmm :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey babyhopes! how are you honey? x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all omg I have such a grumpy toddler woke up from nap crying and hungry but soup took too long to thore/cook so he had custard first then 3mouthfuls of soup and screaming started again :-( And Kieran is away this weekend :-( 

Spoke to Mckenzie's dietitian today and she wants me to do a food diary for him well at least they will see how difficult it is to get him to eat, she said they don't want to give him any supplements until find out what he is lacking!!! Its mad he doesn't eat much and what he does he burns off as he is running around constantly, I had to put him in car to actually get him to go for a nap this afternoon he was fighting it so much.... 


How is everyone


----------



## poppy666

Aww Eastenders was soooooooooo sad :cry: i felt for Ronnie, yes what she did was unforgiveable but i guess this does happen on rare occasions.. :cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

i set up a thread on tonights eastenders poppy! :haha: very popular thread!! wasnt as good as i thought it was gonna be but at least things are sorted now, ie...tommy/james back in his real mummys arms! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/588670-eastenders-tonight-8pm.html


----------



## poppy666

pmsl im not going on it cos they be too many arguements and one sided opinions :shrug: 

Ronnie or women who suffer like that need help not Persecution 'if thats the right word' Yes she shouldnt of done it, but i cant say or any other say how they'd react in the same situations. Maybe 99% of mothers who lose their baby through SIDS would never dream of snatching another baby, but we dont know what goes through the minds of the 1% that have done this.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!
Just nipping on to let you know it's cd1 for me yet again :( so onto another cycle i go!
I will try read back tomorrow and get on to do a proper post.
Hope all is well x


----------



## poppy666

Hugs Jenny :hug::kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

missing you guyssss :(

still taking care of OH and spending lots of time in oatmeal baths. Drs werent kidding when they said the PR could last months I guess! The worst is on my legs right now, it is hideous and cracking and bleeding. OH is doing well and is getting his stitches out wednesday. We have both just been sleeping a lot and spending time at the park watching the ducks :)

I hope all is well, time is really flying now isnt it! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey babyhopes! how are you honey? x

IM very good :smug: iv finally stoped stressing i can hear baba for few seconds at the time on doppler then baba has enough and moves :haha:

Nice to see so many pregnant ladies on here :happydance:

:dust: Baby dust for all the pregnant ladies to be :kiss:


----------



## Damita

Period has gone crazy again, not pregnant and no period.. oh I didn't want yet another long cycle :cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww hugs for jenny and damita!:hugs:
poppy, that thread was funny, ended up talking about tv sexiest man!! lol...
hope your all well xx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

lol MC will have a look when im back from shopping, hope everyone's well :hugs:

Sorry quick visit but be back later x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Quick visit from me too since I promised to be around more :haha: x

Big hugs for Jenny and Damita, got one for China when she comes on too (cause I chart stalk...) 

Hopes, good to see you pop in, we miss you too. Glad to hear DH is making a good recovery, :hugs: for being tired sore and itchy x

Be on again properly later x


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yea i forgot to say as i stalked china yesterday.... :hugs: girl! 
:wave: tink...hope your well :flower: xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lovely here today woopp afm had a bad stomach today diearria bad cramps backache hope these are good signs x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes MC, I think you stalked first :haha: cause it reminded me to go lookie! I'm ok thanks MC, energy much better, but my back and pelvis are so painful I can't be on my feet long. What you up to today? I just had a shipment from planet mothercare :haha: been pairing little socks and cooing over a little jacket and matching hat :awww: I think i have brought too many clothes already :rofl: never mind, she's a girl, she can't have too much choice :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Caz, I had that with my first born. They say ANY change in bowel habbits is a symptom. I'm usually constipated because of my medication, and in my BFP TWW I finally started going regually :haha: so FX for you x


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: tink, never too many clothes! im just chilling now!:sleep: zzzzzz


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Enjoy MC, I wish I could. DH having a strop, he left his stanley knife on the floor in the shed. I remember picking it up and putting it somewhere out of the kids reach, but couldn't remeber where. He's been Fing and blinding at me saying I should have left it there cause he's pissed of he can't find it........HELLO?!? CHILD SAFETY?!?! WTF :haha: anyhow, just found it in a top cuboard in the kitchen, much more appropriate place, he still wont back down, swore blind the shed floor is perfectly appropriate :rofl: why will men NEVER admit they are wrong... 

hmmmmmmmm now what to have for dinner, I quite fancy your sausage casserole and mash MC, was it yummy? :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

it was tink, very filling too!! i like the sweet sausage casseroles, with apples n tomatoes etc...mom nom...stuck for dinner tonight though??:shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mmmm sounds good, not got what i need though and don't think i can be asked to go out :haha: I am getting a tad nauseous again ya know, anyone else had that in the third tri? x


----------



## phoebe

Hi ladies xx:flower:
Big hugs flying out to Damita, Jenny and China xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Just popping on quick. Hope everyone is well, nice to see u Hopes, glad hubby is doing well xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon ladies

Having a stressful day today - got a grumpy little girl who wants mummy hugs all the time, probably still getting over her cold etc so can't really blame her but it gets so tiring :( plus got DH's son staying tonight so I have to make an effort to cook food tonight for us when I am shattered and really not in the mood.

I'd like a few hours to myself :cry:

:dust: to you all xx


----------



## mothercabbage

tink......ive not had :sick: return in 3rd tri...(so far) FXd i dont with this one either...i hate :sick:...hope its just a bug or something and it fecks off tink!!:thumbup:
puppycat...:awww: poor DD...its hard going when you have a clingy LO..
dum dum...:wave: hows you today?:hugs: hope your ok :flower:
all other dingdongs....:hugs: hope your all well..:dust: to those who need it!!!x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww Puppycat, those kinda days are hard, sending you hugs :hugs: hope you can get a little time to yourself this eve to chillout x

Hey Phoebe! :wave: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC I hate :sick: too, never had it return before and defo hoping its just a bug! Got swollen ankles too, lovely :(


----------



## puppycat

Thanks ladies, I knew you'd understand xx


----------



## mothercabbage

swollen ankles?? get your feet up! its all that running round looking for DHs knife:dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: I'll tell him that MC :haha: oh and BTW, why do I have 27th wrote down as something to do with you, I can't read my writing. At least I think its about you, looks like MC BPic?!?! :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

ahhh yea, it was to compare bump pics with connors bump!!!...well remembered!!
i never took weekly pics with connor, but i found one that i took, was it 23+5 or something, ill check and put a reminder on fone, i bet im bigger already! :dohh: thanx tink! xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well kids back to school tomorrow wooppp got me dinner on when i have ate it bq with my mum xx xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No body been on yet?! Blimy, quietest weekend in the history of Ding Dongdom :haha: 

Today's busy here, Palm Sunday Sunday at Church, lunch (now) then off to the Renew of Scout Promise and Parade (although I can't fit into my uniform :rofl:) then a BBQ with scout leaders and their kids. So might not get on again, so have a lovely Sunday peeps! :wave: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Missed you all lots! 
Just dropping in to let you know i'm back :D i got internet back again! 
Not read yet back because there is lots but i will get round to it :thumbup: 
Just a few updates on me- Not keeping track of this cycle as i need a rest, going to doctors tomorrow if they have got appointments :thumbup: bought wedding dress which isn't a wedding dress but i fell in love with it so will be using it :thumbup: SIL has started trying for another baby which i'm okay with cause thats up to her and love dexter so will love any other babies she has i'm sure, i want a baby of my own so instead of dwelling on it now i have had time to think i am happy for anyone who is pregnant on fb etc because its good for them :thumbup: Also quitting smoking and starting losing weight this week :happydance:
How are all the beautiful dingdongs and dingdong babies doing? :hugs: been away too long!

xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: had a busy one today!! will catch up tomorrow..:hugs: xx


----------



## Damita

good luck lupin :) love the pma


----------



## Regalpeas

I miss you ding dongs so... :hugs:

MC wonderful avatar pic. Sexy mama to be! :)


Today I'm bored... especially with symptom spotting. I keep telling myself it's the norm but hoping that special act of fate has occurred.


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all,
Can I ask a Q...
Temp had been 36.7 since ovulaation and AF got me Saturday... is this ok for a temp to last this long have had 1 dip and rise between tho...:wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hi Laura, your right, it is unusual for your temp to stay raised when af arrives. The reason for this is that Progesterone must drop to allow the hormonal changes to allow af to begin. Have you tested to be certain? Have you been feeling unwell? Have you took your temp at the usual time after a good stretch of sleep? All these things can affect your BBT, try not to get too hung up over it. Unfortunately temps are only reliable at showing a pattern to confirm ovulation, and can not really explain much else. Sorry if that didn't really help much, sending you tons of :dust: and hoping you get your BFP very soon x


----------



## poppy666

Morning everyone :flower:

Was out at Durham all day yesterday so was knackered, more so cos neighbour bloody singing along to loud music with his pisshead mates till around 4.30am :growlmad: me and OH was up for 6am so didnt sleep too well with those Toss Pots, need to find another house hate it here.

RP good luck sweetie when are you testing? :dust::dust::dust:

Not much to report was ment to go midwifes for my bloods drawn today, but i thought appointment was at 1pm till they rang to ask why id not turned up at 10am :dohh: so next Tuesday now 'im a muppet' :haha:

10wks today and its sooooooooooooooooooo dragging.

Hope everyones well n enjoying the weather x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good Morning Ding Dongs!!!!!!!

Another lovey day here, how's it where you lot are? What are we all up to today? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww sorry, thought I had read back but I didn't :haha:

Lupine, loving the PMA honey! Wow that's close to Dexter's birth for your sister to be trying again. Each to their own though, and I can't talk. I fell pregnant whilst my bubbas were about 6 months old :haha: Loving having you back honey :hugs: yes been too long x

RP, sending you tons and tons of :dust: nearly test time honey, so hope this is your cycle :hugs: x

Poppy, that reminded me, gotta go for my bloods this week! 10 weeks already?! blimy, I know it must be going slowly for you but to me its flown! Hope you get a nice peaceful day to recover from the rough night, how annoying ... stoopid neighbours :growlmad: x


----------



## poppy666

Morning Tink :flower:

Anyone heard from LB lately? hope she ok she not been on for a while x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:
@poppy what a crappy night for you :hugs: and :rofl:@you having preg head already!! fancy forgetting the time you meant to be at MW :haha: i cant laugh! i have to make notes all over the house to remember to put the bins out lol....
@tink:wave: n hugs xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: don't get me started about the preggo brain, I was scatty before, and I have been 20 times worse :haha: 

Afternoon MC :wave: x

No I haven't heard anything from LB, hoping she's ok also :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

:haha: I know :dohh:

Just sat here eating banana butties nom nom... hell its quiet on here, when's Coral back?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Wayyyyyy to quiet, think Coral has a while yet, wasn't it for a few weeks she was going? 

Well I have nearly brought EVERYTHING on the baby list :rofl: all in the space of 3 days online shopping. Been parcel's galore here, and lots of oooohing and arrring as we have unpacked it all :haha: ooooooh feeling better for being organised. I know I have ages yet but the urge was just too strong for me to deny. I do love to shop :rofl: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm went the gym couldn't resist just went on the bike for 30minutes and walked on the treadmill for 15minutes i enjoyed it glad my son is back in school i have had peach and quiet ha not mum mum mum ever 2 minutes x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Caz, mum mum mum every 2 mins, good going, I am getting that every 2 seconds :rofl: enjoy your break from being mum :haha: I'm sure your not doing any harm doing light exercise x


----------



## poppy666

Just an update on my son's friend who had her baby via emergency section 12wks early, they named her Lili-grace she weighed just over a 1lb and is hanging in there, she has a few problems but in good hands.

Supposably she not felt her daughter moving much since the weekend and went up for a scan they decided there and then to get baby out her breathing was deteriorating and she wouldnt of lasted the day. Scary but i guess its very important to keep an eye on movement ladies constantly.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- Good luck to lilli-grace :hugs: whoa! can't believe you are 10 weeks already, gone so fast! 
Tink- Thank you! And she got her AF today so no bfp yet, will keep u updated on that front... Third tri now congrats! 
Caz- :wave: glad you enjoying your gym and freedom :thumbup:
MC- Love your avatar :thumbup: your bump is lovely :hugs:

Went to docs this morning got to have blood test and OH gotta have sperm analysis done on tuesday so will prob go along and get bloods done at same time.. excited we are finally getting somewhere but nervous about the results hoping they find an easily fixed problem :thumbup: 


xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LR got my fx'd now for results and if anything hopefully something easy fixed lovely :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Funnilly enough, a friend of mine was whipped up for a c-section the other day also. She just popped into antinatal, mentioned bubba hadn't really moved much that day, and they found it in distress and took up for section within 20 mins. Bubba born 3 weeks early so not really early at all, but just backs up what Pops said. I would certainly notice if mine was quiet, she's so active. Just shows you, its important to have a kick count each day. I'll have Lili-Grace in my prayers, let us know how she is getting on wont you Pops? awwww must have been such a shock for her mum :hugs: x

Lupine, glad your gonna be getting somewhere. I get what you mean, its not that you want something to be wrong, you just want to know and for it to be something they can easilly help with. FX for both tests honey :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink and so glad to hear your friends :baby: is ok too :hugs: Yes Ebony is only 20yrs so was a bit shocked and in panic etc.. Lili had a blood transfusion and has a hole in her lung plus another few problems from what Gage told me but she seems a fighter.
 



Attached Files:







lili.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## caz & bob

aw poppy so tiny awww hope shes better soon hun praying for the family hun x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

My word, she's a real cutie already! Aww bless her, thanks for the pic Pops, she does look like a little fighter. So hard for a parent to go through, especially at that age. I got them in my thoughts and prayers :hugs: x


----------



## babyhopes2010

poppy666 said:


> Thanks Tink and so glad to hear your friends :baby: is ok too :hugs: Yes Ebony is only 20yrs so was a bit shocked and in panic etc.. Lili had a blood transfusion and has a hole in her lung plus another few problems from what Gage told me but she seems a fighter.

I will pray for ebony and her lil girl :( xx


----------



## loveybear1

Mothercabbage, thanks for the kind words! I am feeling better today. ;.)

Tinkerbell, thanks to you too! It is great to have support. Funny how you find it outside your circle of friends. 
I saw my RE today and had an ultrasound. I had 1 good follie at 19 and two at 16. She wants me to trigger tonight and IUI on Wednesday. I have a feeling this is it. I am trying to stay as positive as I can. 
Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies, maybe 3rd time IS a charm????


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Loveybear1 xxx


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hun 3rd time lucky x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

hello all:wave:
hope your all well, i did read posts but dont remember much, im sleepy....prayers for your sons friends baby poppy! 1lb is tiny awww:awww: bless her...
good luck, and 3rd times a charm lovey bear.:hugs:
lupine,good luck with the tests and hope all is ok with you and DH..:hugs:
tink...:wave: hope your well...so nearly all done and organised for :baby: wow!!:hugs:
ladyb commented on my latest bump pic on FB, so im assuming she is fine maybe a bit busy organising for baby :haha: maybe should try it myself!!:dohh:
anyway just gonna finish watching soaps, running behind due to guests, than feck for sky+ lol,and get to bed :sleep: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

happy 10 weeks poppy and babyhopes!!:happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks MC :kiss:

Eastenders will make you cry :cry: sleep well sweetie xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lovelybear :hugs: its no problem honey. I got everything crossed for you! :dust: x

MC, I rarely remeber to + stuff :haha: enjoy your catch up and hope you get some good refreshing sleep tonight. Yup seen LB on FB now, so it seems all is well! x

Babyhopes, I feel wrong but I'm craving gummy bears tonight after seeing your avatar :haha: hope your ok honey x


----------



## poppy666

pmsl get yourself to the shop Tink :haha: i quite fancy fizzy cola bottles or fizzy strawberry laces x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- My OH is eating fizzy strawberry laces :haha: 

Way TMI- Am completely stressing out, discovered when i went to toilet my ewcm of other cycles wasn't and i actually have it for the first time (pretty sure i would have noticed it before.. its not pretty :sick: ) OH has to do his SA on a tuesday or thursday and cause we haven't dtd for 3 nights and he has to not dtd for 4/5 days before hand he is going to do it on tuesday. But now i got this and haven't dtd for 3 days do i wait till next week for SA or just get it over with and hope for the best as the earliest i have ov'ed to date is CD 15 :wacko: any advice will be great :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Just jump his bones LR and then grab those fizzy strawberry laces off him :rofl:


----------



## KristyHart

Hi ladies

I not been around in a while so I hope your all ok.

My news is.... we have just been accepted on NHS for IVF. Our appointment is 20th May which is when we will work out when we can start ICSI :happydance::happydance:

Soooooo excited.

So do we have anymore happy news anywhere?

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh well done Kirsty exciting times ahead now :happydance: fx'd you'll get that BFP before summer, they pretty good at getting things going after 1st consultants appointment cos we was going to have ICSI :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies

Your friend's little one is a sweetheart Poppy - thanks for posting a photo.

Good luck Kristy! :dust: - that's my birthday!

Got to be up at 5.30am tomorrow for a BBC Radio Wales interview YAWN! Going to be hard for me to get up so early.

We're trying to organise a street party for the Royal Wedding too which should be nice - quite excited actually! lol.

I'm 7dpo and so far haven't POAS or stressed about it - been too busy to think about it which is definitely the best way! I've got a Vie at Home party here tomorrow and am then doing her a candle party Wednesday and a BBQ at my mums on Friday so I may actually last until the weekend without testing! lol - go me!

:hugs: to you all ladies, I'm so glad Poppy introduced me xx


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooo puppycat sounds very exciting even tho you gotta get up early for interview :haha:

Your being very patient not testing till weekend lol but you know us lot we'll be bugging you come friday :winkwink: good lick x


----------



## puppycat

HA ha, you can nag all you like but if I'm too busy to see it..... - lol.


----------



## poppy666

Good point but we'll be here waiting and waiting and waiting :haha:


----------



## KristyHart

Thanks girls

It is the day after my sisters booked C Sec for her twins. I am hoping to go straight in that month if I can

xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey kristy congrats! :thumbup: lets hope you will be concieving your baby while your sister has hers :D

Poppy- Aww lilli is so cute! :thumbup: Even though she is tiny she looks like a little fighter :thumbup:

AFM- Got blood test and SA done today, gotta go doctors in 2 weeks for results. Didn't DTD cause OH said he not waiting another 4 days :dohh: so just gotta hope he got super sperms that stick around for 4 days :haha:

xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weather lovely her taking my dogs on the field x x x


----------



## puppycat

Think all I've done today is weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!

Lol.


----------



## mothercabbage

me too puppycat, its been so hot here i have been downing pints of black currant juice..:happydance: sick of seeing the loo though!:dohh:
hope you all have had a great day! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Just made Tuna and pasta bake nom nom, weather fab hope its like this at weekend when OH here so i can go waterfall :happydance:

Hope everyone ok x


----------



## coral11680

Hey ladies just a quickie. Not much new with me other than the baby waking me up most nights with movement :) weather is shit here today so jealous of the sun you are all getting! Hoe u are all well. I have bought a swing and lots of clothes so far here for the baby. X


----------



## poppy666

Nice to hear from you Coral, but shame about the weather its hot hot hot here :haha:

When you back we missing youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu? x


----------



## poppy666

Ok so dont think Pippin likes Tuna and Cheese i thought it nice but gagging after eating some, never to be repeated :haha:


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies!

Poppy- friends baby is so precious- I will keep her in my thoughts!
Tink- so glad your friends baby is ok- I will start doing my kick counts now... scary stuff!
Kristy, LR - praying for good results for the both of you!

Coral- weather here is crap, isn't it! Sorry NJ isn't treating you nicer!

As for me, I actually fell over the weekend. I was hysterical after it happened...fell face first off my porch onto the concrete sidewalk. My husband tried to calm me down but I was beside myself. Luckily, I think my knee and hands took the brunt of the fall. So far no abdo pain or bleeding. I have definitely been feeling baby move as usual, so think all is ok. It was SO scary though. I talked to the doc yesterday and they said there wasn't anything they could do at this point and to let them know if I feel unwell.

On happier note, my husband started painting the nursery - yay! I saw this pic of an aqua nursery with pink accents that I loved, so that's what we are doing...hope I didn't pick too bright of an aqua! (its got to be better than the drab green for the nursery though). Here is a pic of me posing with the paint brush....lol.
 



Attached Files:







painting the nursery.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## poppy666

Nursery looking good Lew :happydance: nice colour... as long as baby moving and you have no pain im sure everything be ok sweetie, more the shock of falling. I fell with korben at 7mths and my whole arm took the weight it was a right mess with bruises lol.. fell down the stairs whilst carrying Rhys at 8mths on my back and he was still grabbing my ribcage 4 days late for arrival :haha:

Babies well cusioned in there :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Poppy....it was scary at the time but think things are ok now.

You only have 2 weeks until your next scan now, right? So exciting!


----------



## coral11680

Hi pops I miss u all too. Be back the 30th. So u have your 12 wk scan he 5th of may? :yipee:

Lew love the colour of the nursery, sounds like the baby didn't get affected by your fall which is good. Hope you feel ok now.


----------



## poppy666

Yes 5th May and will try get a nub shot especially for MC so she can post it everywhere :haha: im praying its a little girl now, but boy is nice too lol


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx poppy!!! pmsl...xxx


----------



## poppy666

lol then you pop up :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

well my avatar was a week ago so its time for an update, i thought id post a less flattering pic as i AM HUMAN and am not some catwalk model with flawless skin!:haha:
:wave: coral....its cooling down here...fast...im freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezing now:rofl:
:wave: all other dingdongs....so quiet on here now a days! x
 



Attached Files:







22+4 bump.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## poppy666

MC think we both got the same stretch mark on the right hand side pmsl Rhys always lead on my right n gave me a right big one :dohh: got them all with him cos i put 3 stone on, didnt put as much weight on with other 3 boys pfft x


----------



## mothercabbage

got them all with chloe, she was 8 days late, wouldnt have got 1 if she was on time, she was only 7lb 4oz too!! unlike my massive connor.....im thinking my baby Rhys is going to be a big boy too lol!...i put about 3 stone on with chloe, not sure about connor, but ive already put on a stone with this one..:dohh:...connor stretched me at the front rather than the hips and back, my marks never re stretched with connor they just moved round and out of the way:wacko: iykwim..:haha: think youll get more with this :baby: ?? xx


----------



## poppy666

Fx'd i dont get really big, Rhys i was huge and he was my biggest at 7lb 14oz he broke my coxic bone back to back labour with him... wasnt huge with others and was told to put on a stone in weight with korben but said to midwife no bloody way i gotta lose that after birth pmsl...

End of the day if you dont have stretchy skin your gonna get stretch marks so ive been told x


----------



## mothercabbage

maybe its the baby Rhys's that cause probs then??:dohh: ohhhh dear! lol..got myself a baby Rhys cooking! :haha: ah well stretch marks aint nothing a t-shirt dont sort out..:happydance:...hows the :sick: xx


----------



## poppy666

lol ive been looking in shops for something i can wear in Turkey to cover them cos i cant wear a bikini at 20wks i'll look a right plank :haha:

Sickness not too bad, get odd waves of it and every morning im really dizzy.. think week 8 i got it all that week really bad 24/7... bbs hurt more now especially if korben jumps on them.

How you feeling?


----------



## mothercabbage

im good actually thanx, maybe tired a little earlier than usual but nothing too bad...even :holly: are ok now lol..
what about a sexy tankini...one like tink wore on her 24?week bump pic? its shorts too! not knicker type bottoms, i love it! you looking forward to Turkey...im be scared to leave my home town incase i gave birth! pmsl... i wont even go up North to visit Oh's family either...just a home bird i suppose:dohh:at what stage do they say No to flying? is it 27 weeks? x


----------



## mothercabbage

found some freebie stuff whilst surfing..:haha:
https://www.bebivita.co.uk/register.html? fill in your name address etc....jobs a good en! free weaning spoons :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Thomson's 26wks just need a letter from my consultant for insurance and to sort bringing my injections over there. Havnt been away for 8yrs so be a nice break, maybe not as good as if i wasnt PG but i wasnt went we booked it didnt think id get caught so quick after the loss.

I dont know where Tink got hers ive never seen them before? x Glad your sickness is gone not nice when you have a little one.


----------



## mothercabbage

well i hope you have a great time!!:happydance:
another freebie...not sure but i think its a full pack of nappies:shrug:.. https://www.naty.com/uk/Ambassador/FreeSample/tabid/316/Default.aspx 
sure tink said her tankini was from mothercare...and yea, those first few months had me laid out like an idiot, sleeping or feeling green yuk!!!!!!!!! glad its over with..well FXd...x


----------



## mothercabbage

actually here is the best freebie site ive found... https://www.borngifted.co.uk/baby-gifts/showresource/~dataResourceId=Free-Baby-Stuff


----------



## poppy666

Just getting my frebbies :rofl: I got a Bounty pack off the hossy when i went for my last scan bloody shit in it x


----------



## mothercabbage

yep! bounty packs are all shit so far! but im making up for it with these freebies, some good ones, i always look out for new ones but if you see any let me know...that heinz pack looks good...did you order that one?...:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy...check these out...some lovely ones, they not freebies though, actually quite pricey :dohh:
https://www.mothercare.com/b/427950...764041&pf_rd_p=468460953&pf_rd_s=global-top-7


----------



## poppy666

Just the nappies and weaning spoons, wheres the Heinz?


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy...check these out...some lovely ones, they not freebies though, actually quite pricey :dohh:
> https://www.mothercare.com/b/427950...764041&pf_rd_p=468460953&pf_rd_s=global-top-7

They are quite pricey lol will have to look around first before paying that when id need a few x


----------



## mothercabbage

heinz.... https://www.heinzbaby.co.uk/baby-club/register.aspx?gclid=CLD3vN2kqagCFcIMfAodzxINbQ
get on ebay for swimwear! :haha: thought of a pram yet? i suppose you have Korbens left? or getting a double? x


----------



## poppy666

Still got Korben's wasnt sure if by time baby came if korben be ok walking? he be 18mths :wacko: what was Connor like at that age?


----------



## poppy666

Ebay got loads of Tankini's on there and some really nice one's cheaper too :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: well done ebay!!!
ermmmm....how long ago was that....he 25 month now so..last sept(ish)..he was sturdy but wild!!:wohoo: never held our hands and walked like a good boy...get a buggy board and wrist strap....thats what im doing i think...:thumbup: x


----------



## poppy666

Only time i use Korben's pram is mainly at weekends when me and OH go into town so was thinking maybe a easy fold down cheap buggy if he's a monster to control lol plus a strap on wrist thingy like you said :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

most of the "buggys" lie flat too so you can use them from birth:thumbup: i want a blue one!! for my little man...hope you have to get a pink one!!! FXd xx


----------



## poppy666

Buying a buggy for korben to use in Turkey do that can do him when other one comes along :thumbup:

My son Wade just came in the room and told me his mates daughter died 2 days ago she was only 8mths old :cry: he dont know the details but said something about her head swelling possibly Meningitis :shrug: jeeez bless their parents life can be so damn cruel.


----------



## mothercabbage

oh nooooooooooooo :cry: how awful....cant begin to imagine....poor people! they be in my thoughts n prayers awww:cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

i gotta get off here:sleep: catch up tomorrow poppy:hugs::kiss: xx
night all other stalking dingdongs xxx


----------



## poppy666

Night sweetie :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Evening ladies.

Well BBC Radio Wales interview went well and I managed to get up on time!

Had a lot of people pull out of my party tonight though so rearranged for next week.

I caved and tested - I'm so silly - it was totally BFN lol :haha: - I watched a program about birth defects and the genetics involved and about IVF - it made me think about it and then test - I'm so weak.

Had some bad news though :( my SIL had her 12 week scan and they couldn't find HB :( she'd had 2 scans prior to it and all fine - how hard is that :cry: God love her xx


----------



## pk2of8

hey girls...sorry been absent again so much. just been terribly tired and so busy with work and all, meeting with the realtor, church, and tumbling classes for my girls. :wacko: tonight going to a baby shower. :wacko: sometimes it feels like i'm torturing myself. :sad1: anyway, af finally stopped with the end spotting yesterday. i'm starting to feel anxious about getting going with the bd'ing again. dh told me again on Sunday that he really wants a baby now, and he admitted that he'd actually like to have 2. :cloud9: that makes me very happy, but the twat hasn't been "in the mood" for bd'ing. that makes me want to wring his neck!! :dohh: and i'm just not up for pushing him or arguing about it as tired and down as i feel. i let him know this morning though, that i'm really sad about it all. i hope that will do the trick and help him get his "groove" on. :wacko: we'll see. well i gotta go for now sweeties. i'll try to do a proper post tomorrow. i have a short work day tomorrow b/c i have to take my oldest to the dentist. then work on thursday and then i'm off on friday, so i'm hoping to finally get to the beach again. haven't gone in forever b/c of stupid work. :dohh: ok...i really do have to do now. :hug:


----------



## poppy666

I watched the same program was very touching, i cried when the changed the tube in that little girls throat to help her breathe :cry:

So sorry to hear about your SIL, im gonna buy a doppler now this week got me paranoid. That must be devastating x


----------



## poppy666

pmsl PK that made me LOL reading you swearing :rofl::rofl: if he wants 2 :baby: you better tell him he needs to get jiggy :haha: huge hugs lovely :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs:

Not alot going on here, AF still not here and def not preggers, so it seems like yet another 50 day cycle.. boooo!!!! Okay dokey I'm off to clean my kitchen haven't done in a day or two due to revising.. Oops!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:
@puppycat..:hugs: to SIL...how sad :cry:
@pk.."the twat" hahahahaha i remember those days OH saying he wants a baby but "too tired" for :sex: tie the bugger down!!!! :haha:
@damita..booo to a long cycle, hope the next one is shorter and ends with :bfp:..:hugs:
@poppy....make sure you work out how to record :baby: HB:thumbup: ill help ya if you need, thats if i can remember how to do it pmsl..hope your well today!!:hugs:
asfm...looks like another sunny day here,may get the paddling pool out for LO's...just relaxing before doing the hoovering!:dohh: i cba today but the sooner i get it done the better...looks like a cake or biscuit factory floor in here!:haha:...:coffee: time first though xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs! Did pop on yesterday before and after we had been out for the day but BnB wasn't working for me and I lost my post :cry: 

Had a lovely day out in London with DH, the kids, and a bunch more kids and parents. There was about 31 of us, and two of us in wheelchairs. Never knew how much organising was involved for disabled peeps on the train, they are good at being helpful though. Am really swollen, and uncomfortable. I can't see my ankle bones and my wedding rings are off before they would have to be cut off :haha:. Still not sleeping, had a really rough night, moan moan moan... :rofl:

Sorry guys, I will catch up on the post in a bit, DH winging at me to help him upstairs. Back soon x


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

MC get that barbeque and paddling pool out Saturday and me, OH and Korben will come up for the day :winkwink::haha:

Tink watch that swelling you no its not good :wacko: actually if not gone down ring your midwife :jo:

Lovely again today but not doing anything no fun when its just me and korben pfft roll on weekend when OH home :happydance:

Hope everyone is well, just gonna go wash my hair i look a tramp lol x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls - I haven't seen her but she must be devastated :(

Well I managed to hold off POAS this morning, might do it tomorrow but I don't want to have to squint at it - I want it to be obvious so I can post a pic and get everyone elses opinion on it.

Got a busy day ahead today, seeing DH's son and have a candle party tonight so probably catch you all tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll be ok Pops, don't worry. I have an appointment with the midwife tomorrow and have checked my own BP (quite a feat with a manual bp pump and stethoscope on yourself :rofl): Its a little raised but nothing to panic over so it can wait till tomorrow unless I reach elephant proportions today.....which may happen at this rate.

Puppycat, so sorry to hear about your SIL....that's so tough :cry: will keep her in my prayers. Hope your candle party goes well :) :dust: for your test when you decide to do it x

MC, have a nice day in the garden! I could sit in the pool :) be over in a bit :haha: x

PK sending you lots of hugs :hugs: x

Damita, hope your long cycle ends soon honey, don't study too hard! maybe that's whats mucked it up?! hope your ok honey :hugs: x

Poppy, try not to worry honey, your nearly out of the woods. Can't wait to hear your little ones HB :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink its horrible being in 1st Tri gives you the heebie jeebies lol. You need to keep your feet up today then and see if swelling goes down, never had any in all my pregnancies.. is it just linked to high BPs? mine always seems to hover 90 over 60 when im checked may explain why im always dizzy :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its such an awful time, wonderful and awful at the same time :haha: but look at it this way, just 12 days to go till that magic 12 weeks :happydance: what date is your scan Pops? think I missed it. Yes the main worry with the swelling is when its with high BP. Mine has a tendency to creep up anyway, and its usual to be about 130/90. So although that's a little high, its not much higher than what it usually is if you get me. I think its more to do with my general state of health, poor circulation, and the heat and stuff. Yup, the feeling feint could be to do with having lower BP. Better low than high though honey :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

5th May i be 12+3 lol NT scan and get my date but think it be still 14th Nov bang on ovulation, but know i'll get a sweep at 38wks same as korben. Yes better low than high just hope your ok x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all enjoying the sun if its nice were you are afm this bnb has been funny when trying to get on it not long to test wooppp hope its worked this time round x x x


----------



## poppy666

Aww just watched The Notebook sooooooo sad first time ive cried and got emotional since PG :cry::haha: good film now bedtime :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:awww: the notebook is a great movie. so sweet. :hugs: how you doing otherwise poppy? :kiss:

caz, keeping fxxx for you lovely :hugs: your chart looking fab so far :thumbup:

MC, tink, coral, ladyb, hopes, phoebs, puppycat, Regal, china, babyhopes, ....hmmm...who'm I missing???...... oh, damita, lupes, jenn, kristy, loveybear, babyd, mommyv.....ok that's all i can think of for now. if i've missed somebody i'm so sorry :dohh: great big :hug: and lotsa love to everybody!! :kiss::kiss::kiss: i miss you all bunches. i know the posting has been fairly slow lately, but it's kind of a drag when i miss all the conversations and have to play "catch up" all the time with the posts :sad1: anyway, i'm still here tho sweeties and just hoping we'll catch our bfp soon. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs, I wonder if more of you will be on today?! I bet you are, always happens when I have a busy day ahead :rofl:

Hey Caz, yes I have also had problems getting on here / posting on here. Hope your ok and enjoying the lovely weather :happydance: x

PK Glad your managing to get on even if its just for quick catch ups :hugs: that BFP is on its way honey, I can feel it! You'll get there x

Pops, I am such a soppy sod, I have to stay away from :cry: films especially when preggers :haha: Hope you slept well x

ASFM I have physio this morning, midwife this afternoon, and a back log of house work in between. DH and I are arguing, so should be an interesting day... catch you all laters x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...
you know where we are poppy!:thumbup: although give me some warning so i can put the hoover about :haha: tink, maybe a little far for you but if your ever in Selby!!:thumbup:..not got a busy day ahead just the usual washing:laundry: and hoovering..blah blah..:dohh: OH got 3 days off after today so hope we can get out of here for the day, if the weathers nice maybe the seaside? hmmm:happydance:
good luck for testing caz:dust: anyone else coming up for testing?ah yes puppycat!:dust: for you too :flower:
thats all i can think of to post just now, so quiet here..so just :hugs: :kiss: to all xx


----------



## poppy666

Its quiet cos of all the great weather we're having which is very rare :haha:

Tink hope everything goes ok at physio and midwife's, sorry to hear your arguing :hugs: give me a few days and i'll be at it always happens when he comes home pmsl.

MC thanks :kiss: can come up whenever of a weekend :happydance:

PK ive lost track now when will you be starting IUI? :hugs:

Everyone else come out of hiding lol

asm nothing just having a lazy day today, my friend coming over tonight to do my roots cos they a mess, i know some say dont dye your hair whilst PG but ive never had a problem doing mine so think its ok :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:...im having a tragic day now:growlmad:....first...sat on the loo for over 30mins...why cant i just pooooooooooooooooooo..:dohh: then...Connor takes his nappy off and pee's all over kitchen floor...kinda funny but a pain to clean!! then i break a glass into a million pieces!!! all over!!!:growlmad: THEN i trip over the cat,go to catch myself falling by grabbing the kitchen worktop and drop my lap top.....in a word the screen is FUCKED! i dunno if the thing actually works still as i cant see what its doing...ffs!!! great...what a day, just want to go back to bed...im now sat on the most uncomfiest chair in the house at the PC posting this....someone save me from myself!!!, how much is the laptop going to cost to fix??darent contact ACER...:argh: ah well rather that got broken than me eh?!
poppy..will have to arrange to meet up now the weather is better we can stit in the garden n chill while the kiddies play in the pool, as for dying your hair i think its ok, i did mine(brown,not bleach) after 12 weeks, the jury is very much still out as they say, but lots of people do it, i think its personal preferance, mine needs roots doing and a good cut..:thumbup:.its waaaaaaaaay past my bra strap at the back but want it shoulder length!! toooo hot and heavy!! hate my hair just now,always have it tied up..anyways going to make a brew and sulk some more over laptop:cry:...xxx
oh yea tink....:hugs: for the arguments your having, i think ill be in trouble when OH sees my laptop! :dohh: xxx


----------



## puppycat

Ladies.....

I got my BFP this morning. In total shock.... :wacko:

I did take photos but it's obviously faint so hope you can see it xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC03575.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 13









DSC03573.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## poppy666

:haha: your not have a good day awwww :hugs: buy the screen off ebay, just get code off the back what Acer model it is and type in search on Ebay, should get one cheap enough tho, you pay a fortune from Acer .


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> Ladies.....
> 
> I got my BFP this morning. In total shock.... :wacko:
> 
> I did take photos but it's obviously faint so hope you can see it xxxxxxx

OMG Puppycat that came from nowhere :haha: congratz sweetie :bfp::bfp::muaha::yipee::headspin::shipw::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::rain:


----------



## puppycat

Awww :hugs: MC

I had a clumsy day this week too, I dropped a glass in the kitchen, then I broke a finger off our plaster cast models of Laura's hands - gutted :(


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> :haha: your not have a good day awwww :hugs: buy the screen off ebay, just get code off the back what Acer model it is and type in search on Ebay, should get one cheap enough tho, you pay a fortune from Acer .

OH just text to say he gonna beat the cat up! :rofl: he just asked if im ok..awww..thanx for that poppy..never even thought of that!! ebay queen that you are lol...:hugs::kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

puppycat said:


> Ladies.....
> 
> I got my BFP this morning. In total shock.... :wacko:
> 
> I did take photos but it's obviously faint so hope you can see it xxxxxxx

:bfp: alert....wow!!!! congrats :flower: xxxx so EDD?? xx


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Poppy, I'm shocked, now I can start panicking with the rest of you ladies until my scan :haha: xxx


----------



## puppycat

mothercabbage said:


> :bfp: alert....wow!!!! congrats :flower: xxxx so EDD?? xx

Lol, I haven't even checked :dohh:

Hang on...


----------



## mothercabbage

new thread name???????????? just noticed lol...:dohh: x


----------



## Damita

OMG CONGRATS!! :dance:


CD49 here nothing much happening :(


----------



## puppycat

Your baby's due date is... 03 January 2012

Heh - that's my niece's birthday!


----------



## mothercabbage

awww, a new year :baby: congrats again, now onto the :sick: for you...always feel for the newly preggers dingdongs....horrible....:hugs:
:wave: damita..xx


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> OMG CONGRATS!! :dance:
> 
> 
> CD49 here nothing much happening :(

Gosh Damita thats one hell of a long cycle sweetie :hugs:


Puppycat a New Years baby awww :kiss:


----------



## puppycat

Awww :hugs: Damita - that waiting is the worst part :(

How many dpo are you?


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> awww, a new year :baby: congrats again, now onto the :sick: for you...always feel for the newly preggers dingdongs....horrible....:hugs:
> :wave: damita..xx

pmsl nicely slipped in there with sickness :haha::haha: mine's only odd occassions now n after food x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> new thread name???????????? just noticed lol...:dohh: x

lmao ive only noticed cos you said it :happydance::haha:


----------



## phoebe

Hellooooooooooooooooooooo >sheepishly lol xxx:hi::hi::hi:

Sorry i havent been around gals and dolls, just been so bloody busy..........
My my what is this i see... a :bfp::bfp:
Woohoo!!!! Well done Puppycat!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! SWEETY XXXXXX
:happydance::happydance::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::bfp::bfp::dust::dust::yellow::crib::dance::dance::awww::awww::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::ninja::ninja::drunk::drunk::howdy::tease::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wine::wine::loopy::loopy::flasher::flasher::rain::holly::holly::holly:=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;:lol::lol::flasher::loopy::wohoo::wine::pop::drunk::headspin::friends::yipee::yipee::hug::hug::yellow::yellow::bfp::happydance::happydance::flower::thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## Damita

dunno what dpo I am because didn't temp this month.. I thought AF was coming today but she tricked me.. :(


----------



## sleeping bubs

wow congrats puppycat 

ain't been on here in ages computer got a virus and lost everything luckily Mckenzie's photos are on cd and my phone too.


Been looking at pushchairs decided I am going to buy the Babystyle Oyster for Mckenzie now then buy a cheep tandem to use for 6months then get a buggy board for the oyster as Mckenzie will be over 21/2 by time baby is 6months so will be able to stand on a buggy board. 

How is everyone??


----------



## lupinerainbow

Love the new name for the thread :thumbup:
Puppycat- Wow! Congrats! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :loopy: :cloud9::flow::yellow::dance::yipee::headspin::awww::howdy::ninja::juggle::fool::wohoo::beer::loopy::loopy::bunny::rain:\\:D/:holly:=D&gt;
Like it when a new dingdong gets a bfp it sets off a whole load :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

sleeping bubs said:


> wow congrats puppycat
> 
> ain't been on here in ages computer got a virus and lost everything luckily Mckenzie's photos are on cd and my phone too.
> 
> 
> Been looking at pushchairs decided I am going to buy the Babystyle Oyster for Mckenzie now then buy a cheep tandem to use for 6months then get a buggy board for the oyster as Mckenzie will be over 21/2 by time baby is 6months so will be able to stand on a buggy board.
> 
> How is everyone??

I have the Babystyle Oyster too, they are good - the only problem we have is the brake sticking. Think that's a common fault but I never use it anyway xx



phoebe said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooooo >sheepishly lol xxx:hi::hi::hi:
> 
> Sorry i havent been around gals and dolls, just been so bloody busy..........
> My my what is this i see... a :bfp::bfp:
> Woohoo!!!! Well done Puppycat!!!!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! SWEETY XXXXXX
> :happydance::happydance::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::bfp::bfp::dust::dust::yellow::crib::dance::dance::awww::awww::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::ninja::ninja::drunk::drunk::howdy::tease::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wine::wine::loopy::loopy::flasher::flasher::rain::holly::holly::holly:=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;:lol::lol::flasher::loopy::wohoo::wine::pop::drunk::headspin::friends::yipee::yipee::hug::hug::yellow::yellow::bfp::happydance::happydance::flower::thumbup::winkwink:

I was looking forward to a phoebe smiley party! lol



lupinerainbow said:


> Love the new name for the thread :thumbup:
> Puppycat- Wow! Congrats! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :loopy: :cloud9::flow::yellow::dance::yipee::headspin::awww::howdy::ninja::juggle::fool::wohoo::beer::loopy::loopy::bunny::rain:\\:D/:holly:=D&gt;
> Like it when a new dingdong gets a bfp it sets off a whole load :happydance:
> 
> xxxxx

Thanks hun!

I hope it does set off everyone else - that'd be great!

:dust:


----------



## phoebe

hehehehe Puppycat, tis my pleasure m'lady xxx:flower::hugs:

Hi Damita, hope ur cycle sorts itself out 1 way or another soon hun, i feel frustrated for u xxx:hugs::flower:

I like i what Lupes said about getting a bfp on here, as it is usually a start to the DD's landing a few more. So FXD all ttcers and i hope u all get ur bfp's soon. Loadsa love, good luck and sticky dust all round xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## phoebe

Again as i said b4 apologies for not getting on much, i will try and have a proper catch up with u all very soon. I have missed u all heaps and think of u all the time xxxxx:hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Congratulations on your BFP Puppycat!!!!!!!!!!!
:baby::cloud9::bfp::crib::yellow::dance::awww::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::wohoo::headspin::yipee::dance::yellow::crib::bfp::happydance::baby:
:hugs: So pleased for you honey :hugs:​


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not long now for me to test woopp hope i get my :bfp: chilling in the sun congrats on your bfp puppycat x x x x x


----------



## pk2of8

Aw, yay!!! Congrats puppycat :happydance::yipee::wohoo: (hard to do a proper bfp party from my phone :dohh:) happy for u sweetie! :flower:

Poppy, no date yet for IUI, but dh next SA will be first wk of May, and I'll be past ov by then. We'll have to wait for results too of course and I'm not sure exactly what the steps will be. I'm hoping we can start with my next cycle tho, which will be about 2nd wk of May and I shld ov just before our 1 year anniv :cloud9: I thk that wld be a love time for conception :cloud9: we'll see. In any case, I have a doc appt to followup on the endo biopsy on Tues, April 26th so I'll ask the doc then abt what the steps will be after dh's next SA.


----------



## poppy666

Awww PK what a lovely 1st Anniversary if and when you ov you concieve too :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies!

I am sorry I haven't been on much lately either....my computer has a virus, so only can come on with my work computer....

puppycat CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :flower::happydance::cloud9::happydance::hugs::crib::pink::blue::drunk::coolio::ninja::juggle::juggle::fool::wohoo::rain::bunny::bunny::holly::holly:

Lupine- yes, this should set off a few more bfps!!!! 

:dust: to all the TTCers!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Lew do you not have AVG anti virus on your comp? x


----------



## LEW32

I thought we did, but my husband did something to it :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

lol Oops :haha: I always swear by AVG and Spybot great for virus's and Adware crap x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

Congrats to you Damita on graduating!!!! So very proud of you:thumbup:

Congrats to puppycat:dance::dance::cake::cake::hugs:

Hope all you ladies are well. TTYL:hugs:

China


----------



## loveybear1

Hello ladies, well I did my 3rd. IUI and I am feeling great. I am hoping this is the one. I just can't imagine being exhausted from fatigue once pregnancy hormones kick in because I am already wiped out from allergies and no caffiene! I am so excited. I actually went on-line and looked at baby clothes. Madness! You know the TWW always drives you bonkers. I am trying not to think about it but as you can see it is not working that is why I am here spewing gibberish lol! I hope you all had a great day and here's to more fabulous up-beat days.


----------



## pk2of8

it would be very sweet to conceive at that time...that is if we don't catch it on our own this cycle, but i'd be happy either way :cloud9: 

loveybear, i'm sending up prayers that this IUI takes for you hun :hugs: what's the reason you had to do IUI? (you may have mentioned before...sorry i've forgotten :blush:)

my dh has low sperm count and we've been going through other testing. i'm hoping we'll be able to start IUI during my next cycle...praying that will be successful for us where just bd'ing hasn't been enough :cry: 

yes, girls, i hope the new thread name is ok. i know it took me a long time to change it. i was having a hard time coming up with something that fits, but i feel the new one captures "us" pretty well! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## phoebe

MERRY GOOD FRIDAY ONE AND ALL XXXXX
Hope u all have a lovely Easter guys loadsa love Pheebles xxxx
:hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

I have a question girlies.

Is it too soon for 'symptoms'? I really am weeing all the time! Lol. I even got up in the night to go :blush:


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey ladies, hows you all? CD50 here.. no sign of AF but I have got a new book Zita West's guide to getting pregnant, really interesting book :thumbup: so now I'm not talking about TTC to anyone off line..and I'm not going to be sad or depressed.. and if it happens it happens if it doesn't well I've got loads coming to me career wise so I'm happy :dance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well testing in the morning woopp cant wait cd 28 normally have seen af today fx its worked x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww good for you damita..lots of :dust::dust::dust: :happydance:
puppycat, i think the pee-ing is something to do with hormones at first:shrug: then as you get bigger its the weight of baby and the squashing of the bladder...:dohh: i get up 2-3 times in the night too pee:haha:
hope all other dingdongs are enjoying the weather(where its nice) and happy good friday to all xxx:ugs: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

good luck for tomorrow caz ill be stalking to see that :bfp: FXd xx


----------



## mothercabbage

OOOOOOOOOOoooooooooo HAPPY 23 WEEKS TO MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

good morning sweeties and happy Good Friday!!! :hugs::kiss:

caz have you tested yet???

edit: :dohh: stupid me...totally missed where you said you're testing in the morning! well :dust: and fxxx for you love and i'll be up early to check!!! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

pk2 no hun tomorrow hun 12dpo i will be happy 23 weeks mc x x x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been mia just been trying to keep the kids busy with the bad weather here.

Puppycat- congrats on your bfp yay!!

Pheobe- wow you're almost 30weeks you're really getting to the end now. how are the home renovations going?

Poppy- that's good you aren't feeling too sick anymore me neither just a little yucky here and there and super tired

Damita- I hope that you're able to get your cycles sorted out soon I know how stressful it can be when your cycles are acting up congrats on graduating and I hope that you're able to get a great job

lupe- I sure hope that this bfp sets off a whole bunch of other bfp for the ttc ding dongs. do you know when you'll be getting the results from your testing?

China :wave:

Lew- sorry your computer got a virus hope that you're doing well

Caz- gl with your testing tomorrow!

PK- I hope that you get good results from dh's sa and that you guys are able to go ahead with iui and conceive an anniversary baby

Tink :wave: hope all is well with you

asfm- just hanging in here I failed my 3hr glucose test so I'll be testing my blood sugars 4x's a day and for as long as I can keep my sugars in check I won't need an medicine but if and when they start to creep up I'll need insuling so hopefully I can keep my sugars diet controled for a long time but this is definately going to be a long pregnancy


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat congrats!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::yellow::yellow::yipee::yipee::awww::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/576/bumpz.jpg
if u look at 1st pic at 6 weeks even tho iv not put on weight my tummys huge :shock:


----------



## Hopes314

love the little bump babyhopes! did you say you havent put on any weight yet? lucky you :)

mc congrats on 23 weeks, loving the bump pics! i know i owe you guys one soon. been so busy with OH home because i have to wait on him hand and foot, and im not moving around great myself now :dohh: lol

also my tail bone has been HORRIBLY sore for almost two weeks now. it started when i had to sit in the waiting room for 12 hours during OH's surgery, and since then anytime I sit anywhere it hurts pretty bad to get up or to sit down or to stay in one place for more than like a half hour. its the worst when driving and sitting on hard chairs. Any of the prego dingdongs have this or had it in previous pregnancies? Oh and I think I'm going to get stretch marks. My whole belly is SO dry and so tight it feels like sunburn. I cant use the stretch mark cream because of the PR. And my bellybutton has popped and its brown around it. Pregnancy brings such weird things doesn't it!?

Lew I love those baby room colors!

Hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

lovely bump hun x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just hopping in quickly, been out to friends for a BBQ all day, and way too tired to take in anything that's been said.... no wait I did pick a couple of things up :haha:

Caz :dust: on your test tomorrow honey x

Babyhopes : loving your cute bump :happydance:

Puppycat: yes the peeing frequently started very early on for me too! x

Hopes : What bone are you actually talking about? I have SIJD which is the same sort of thing as SPD which I also have. Its dysfunction due to the relaxing of the ligaments in pregnancy, it can effect all three 'joints' of the pelvis. SIJD is in the tail bone area, so I thought that it might be what your describing? If this is the case, you might benefit from a little physio and a support belt. Although I'm afraid there is not much they can do..... :cry: :hugs: x

Happy Good Friday to all!!!!!! will catch up properly tomorrow x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Tink x
I've just been thinking about this baby growing and how much it means.
When I was expecting Laura I sort of took it for granted that everything would be fine and normal but after Christmas and then my SIL and obviously the forum I have realised how precious pregnancy is.
Just needed to get that out before bed. Night girls xxx


----------



## poppy666

Too true Puppycat :hugs:

Been out most of today down Trafford Center OMG never again i was shattered by time i got home pfft. Last few days i felt like a pulse or tapping for a few seconds, wonder if its :baby::wacko: surely cant feel something this early but does remind me when they got the hiccups? probz wind :haha:

Anyways off to bed going to a waterfall in Grassington tomorrow for the day says its gonna be hot tomoz 22c so fx'd weather man is correct i need a tan.

MC happy 23wks lovely :0) :happydance::happydance:

Caz good luck for testing sweetie :dust::dust:

Babyhopes loveing the bump x

Hopes dont think you can hide away from stretch marks, with what i was told it all depends on your skin if its stretchy or not, i got all mine mainly off my 1st born and they didnt appear till i was nearly 8mths.. pfft marks of a women and they will strink and be more a skin colour over time once you had the baby xx

MommyV glad MS is settling down for you too, mines mainly when i eat something or ive not eaten that i feel sick, but think week 8 was hell with the MS for me so glad it buggered off a little from week 9 or id of struggled with Korben lol.

Tink hope your still resting missy :kiss:

Hope everyone's had a good day and will catch up tomorrow evening :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Hey loves...omg i'm so exhausted!! all i've done all day is clean up, sort coupons, and take my girls shopping for their Easter dresses. mission successful, but i didn't get as much cleaning done as i'd hoped and i didn't get to the beach :cry: and of course i have to work tomorrow :growlmad: i spent way too much money :blush: but all worth it to see the kiddos all dressed up and feeling proud of themselves. i bought a new tan suit for ds. wow. :cloud9: makes me a proud momma, he's just so handsome. :awww: too bad he does look a lot like his father. :wacko: exactly like him actually with his features and expressions. uncanny sometimes, but ds has a medium skin tone (where his father is extremely fair/freckled) and ds has medium brown wavy hair and his father's is black and straight. so i'm glad he's different in those ways. i guess you've seen the piccies on fb tho :dohh: anyway, it's so funny to hear you all saying 22c is "hot". :haha: that's pretty darn chilly by Florida standards still :haha: seems like most of you have had a pretty busy day today too. i wanted to watch "The Passion" tonight, but it's too late now. Tomorrow, i'm hoping to leave work early enough to have time to get something for me and dh for Easter, and then we are going to our church's passion play in the evening. Sunday we're off to Orlando to visit with my family and back to work on Monday so a very busy weekend ahead. i can't think of what else i was going to say now... :dohh: well hugs and kisses sweeties :hugs::kiss::hugs: night-night


----------



## phoebe

Helloooooooooooooooooo 30 weeks today!!!!!! Oh my goodness i need to digest that info, 8weeks left Parrrrrrrrrrp!! 
:argh::argh::argh::argh::argh::argh::argh::argh::argh::argh::argh::argh:
will be back later after shock has worn off. 
I hope all u gorgeous ladies are fit and well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Really sorry but after that shock, i cant recall anything anyone has said. Dont take much to ker-fuffle a dum dum:blush::blush::blush: xxxxxxxxx

Congrats on 23 weeks Cabs xxxxxxx
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## phoebe

How rude, almost forgot with it being an Easter weekend but...........


HAPPY ST GEORGE'S DAY UK DING DONGS!!!!! XXXXX
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

This has to be the quietest one i have ever had lol and prob be more of the same from now.........but one is not complaining:winkwink::winkwink::happydance::happydance:. Normally i go out play in the sun with my amigos and play drinking golf, have a bbq down on the common or summat crazy n fun along those lines:haha::blush: 
But to u all, have a fab day and enjoy the sun. Hugs xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls tested this morning with an ic not a line so going to get some proper test today or tomorrow my cervix is high so just going to see if the witch come are what when i got my bfp in may it was 13or 14 dpo x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Happy St Georges day Ukers, and hope everyone else is enjoying the Easter Weekend! 

PK, yes seen your DH in your FB piccys, I can imagine how a tan suit would look good on him! I am also going to see a passion play this eve, I am such a soppy sod, I always cry at them. Have you seen the film 'The passion of Christ' ... oh my, I was in bits! x

Mommyv, glad your sickness isn't too bad, but sorry to hear about your GD. If its any consolation I am in the same boat, and its not actually been that bad for me. I am now at medication point but I think 28 weeks is good going really. It takes time but you will get to know what sends your sugers up, and hopefully keep off meds for a little while x

Caz, sorry bout the BFN honey :hugs: like you said, its still early days. Really hope you get it this month x

Poppy, I'm being a good girl resting :) You know i felt little twitching movements for weeks before i should have, so you never know! Have you ordered your angel sounds yet? x

Phoebe, your right things change from now on, but you can still have fun! Its just a different type of fun. x

MC happy 23 weeks honey!!! :loopy: x

Love and hugs to everybody else! x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi ladies!
Congrats on your bfp Puppcat :)
Afm im on cd9 so i will start using my clearblue digital ovulation sticks on Monday which will be cd11. Both my last 2 cycles have been 30 days with O around cd16/17 so hopefully this cycle will be the same but who knows lol Not much else going on with me just working away but work is so much better because im getting to stay on the new ward :) instead of going back to the other ward i was having all the trouble. Also i started a diet, going to weight watchers and have lost 10 pounds in 3 weeks. I am hoping that the combination on more regular cycles (touch wood), a less stressful work environment and my weight loss will improve my chances of my bfp!
Hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## loveybear1

PK2of8, I am doing IUI because I have been off of birth control for over 10 years and have not gotten pregnant. I am with my dh now and he did get his xw preggers so he is fine. He got tested for count and it was 22Mil. so it is low but doc says enough to get me preggers. I started him on alot of vitamins that increase sperm count so I am hoping this 3rd IUI took. I am 4 days past and have to try hard not to think about it. I had my tubes checked 9 months ago and they were open. I ovulate regularly according to my RE. She actually gave me an ultrasound and caught a newly ruptured follicle just at the right time for my ovulation. She says I ovulate on my own so that is good but she still finally gave me injectibles with HCG trigger after two Clomid/IUI cycles. We got to talking and I told her I had had a Colposcopy about 12 years ago. This is where they take off cancerous cells from my cervix by cutting a portion of it off. It worked and I have had normal paps since but my RE was very happy to tell me that she was sure that was my problem with conceiving. She said that when they cut off some of your cervix like that, they actually take some of the cervical fluid making membranes. She said that I am not making enough cervical mucus. I told her I noticed that I only have one day of really good cervical mucus and this is usually about 2 to 3 days before ovulation and then it goes away. So, it looks like that is what my problem is. It never occurred to me before that that surgery would cause me all this trouble conceiving. At least I don't have uterine cancer though! My fingers are crossed for this cycle and I am staying positive. Thanks for asking. Also the reason why the put me on injections so quickly is because my history of not being on birth control and not getting preggers for 10 years and of course, I am 38 years old. So let me tell you, my biological clock is ticking like crazy and it is very difficult sometimes to look on the bright side. I have to mentally go day by day or I would go crazy. I actually skipped the March cycle because 1. we didn't want a Christmas baby (only because her b-day would be a bummer and everyone would forget-happened to my Aunt and she hated it all her life) and 2. because I was afraid I would freak out and go into a depression if the 3rd one didn't work in March. Taking March off turned out to be a blessing and I was very much more relaxed and relieved going into this April/3rd. IUI. So, here is to making babies! Lots of baby dust to everyone on this thread. And Happy Saturday! It is beautiful today!


----------



## Hopes314

soooo quiet on here! happy almost easter!

tink- ill look into SIJD and see if it seems like it fits my symptoms. regardless i will of course mention to the midwife at my next appointment (may 9th) about the weird tailbone pain. its hard to be specific about what bone actually feels sore... its kind of just that general area of the tail bone, like where your butt starts? lol. driving i think is what makes it most painful. i need to buy a boppy to sit on or something lol.

pheebyweeby-i CANT BELIEVE you are at 30 weeeks!! how did this go so fast!? before we know it you will be posting BABY PICTURES instead of bump pictures!! (you better post newborn hospital mommy and baby photos by the way!!) and you can tell me how horrible birth is so i can dread it even more :) :hugs: i cant wait!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Happy Easter everybody :hugs:

Just a quicky, gotta lye down in a min, not feeling very good today. Went to morning communion and passed out in the aisle :rofl: sooooo embarrassed. Spend a good part of the service laying in the recovery position. Think I need to get seen today really, but not decided how exactly to do that on Easter Sunday. Been having episodes of heart arrhythmias, and now feinting, and got a weird headache thing hanging about. FX its just the anaemia again or something x


----------



## Damita

Happy Easter ladies :dance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all HAPPY EASTER  done the fer this morning no line so just going to wait it out my cycles on clomid are 28 to 33 so if still no af bye then going my doctors x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

HAPPY EASTER!!!!
tink hope your ok huinni:hugs: 
sorry for the bfn caz:hugs::kiss:
poppy...love the avatar!:awww:
phoebe...wow 30 weeks!!! will be baby for you soon!!...so excited..:yipee:
:hugs: to all other dingdongs...just a lovely weekend here, quiet with sun...bbq n car boot today...lots of fun!! had a sleep:sleep: so just catching up on the cyber world then going to sit in the evening sun...:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

:happydance: HAPPT EASTER DING DONGS :happydance:​
Just got back home been Bolton Abbey for the day now shattered n burnt lol.

Tink fainting? ahhhh hope you get seen soon sweetie deffo not having an easy pregnancy :hugs:

Phoebe happy 30wks 8wks to go omg first ding dong :baby::yipee::yipee:

Hiyaaaaaaaaaaaaa MC :0) xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy, hope you had a great day!! get some aftersun on!! :haha: ouch!
your 11 weeks tomorrow!!! thats gone fast!! 1st tri almost over for you!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

I know then scan week after :happydance: hope your having a lovely day too lovely xxx


----------



## puppycat

Happy Easter ladies xx

Been to my dad's today with the sisters, DH and Laura, was so lovely sitting in their garden watching the little ones playing together. MY brothers are 5 and 2 so they enjoyed playing with Laura. My step mom asked me as soon as I walked in if I was pregnant - how weird is that! She said she just had a feeling, Dad said it was because I look chunky (lol) to be fair I am very bloated and look huge!!

Tink - Hope you're ok honey, doesn't sound like you had a good day :hugs:

Caz :dust: sorry for BFN honey but not over yet xx


----------



## China girl

:flower:HAPPY EASTER:flower:​
I hope everyone has had a blessed day

Tink, I hope you are alight...sending healing :hugs:

Poppy...man time is flying, your almost out of first tri:happydance:

Phoebe...whoa you got what 2 month to go!!!...:dance::dance:

MC & Hope...you ladies are not far behind.:thumbup:


----------



## Hopes314

tink :hugs: hope everything is okay with you, saw some of your facebook posts and what not about hospital. relax and feel better.. that hospital better have gotten you all sorted out!!


oh and.. happy easter everyone :)


----------



## pk2of8

Happy Easter my lovely ding dongs! tink, i haven't seen your fb posts but i hope you're ok and the docs get you all sorted out! :hugs: so embarrassing when stuff happens at church :dohh: i have seen The Passion of the Christ...INCREDIBLE movie. i'm a big soppy sod like you too :haha: i cried like a baby during that movie, and i got all misty during the play saturday night too. i can't help it. my faith is the world to me :hugs:

phoebe, can't believe you're almost done already!!! WOW!!! can't wait to see :baby: ding dong piccies!!! :hugs:

poppy, glad you had a good day relaxing and getting some sun sweetie :hugs: can't wait to see your next scan pics too!! :kiss:

MC and puppycat, sounds like you've had a good day too hunnies :hugs:

caz, sorry to hear you're getting bfn's...don't lose hope yet sweetie. even if your cycles are more variable on the clomid, ff already detected your ov, and if i remember correctly, you're already past your usual luteal phase length, so that's a good sign! :dust: and keeping fxxx for you sweetie! :hugs:

hopes, i hope you and dh both get on the mend so you can enjoy the rest of your pg sweetie! :hugs:

loveybear, thank you for sharing all that about your experience :hugs: it helps to know other people are in similar situations. i really hope this IUI is the one "third time's the charm!!" :winkwink: i have heard that about the surgery affecting your cm production. at least your docs have figured out what the issue is. hopefully the IUI bypassed all of that though. i understand what you mean about your bio clock. i'm not too far behind you...i'm 34 (35 in August) and my dh is 41, so we really feel the need to have this happen 'NOW'. :haha: 

afm, nothing going on here. just waiting for ov...opk's have been neg so far, but we went to Orlando to visit my family for Easter today and i totally forgot to test. i meant to test when we got home but i just peed about 30 mins ago and forgot again :wacko::dohh: i may try one more time before we go to sleep. otherwise had a wonderful day visiting with the family. i'm a bit annoyed with the kids...we took about 50 pictures this afternoon of us together, and maybe (MAYBE) ONE of them is "okay". all of them have somebody making some ridiculous face or something :dohh: i mean, they're cute and funny, but i wanted one NICE one. :dohh: i told dh we should make their punishment be that they all have to dress up again one other day this week and we'll go out to the beach or something to try again :haha: we'll see. well back to work tomorrow. dh has the day off. i wish i did. boo. anyway, it's late and i'll talk to you girlies more tomorrow! :kiss:


----------



## PJ32

Morning Ding Dongers,

Hope everyone is well, been awol, taking a break from everything. Hope everyone had a lovely easter.

Just want to let you all know that we got a positive this morning on a digi, will post piccie later. Still in shock as we only dtd twice not thinking much would come of it this month. Praying this one is sticky and healthy.

Will catch up later on after work.

:hug: to all xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Sorry I didn't post what was happening last night, but it was just easier to update a few peeps i knew were worrying via my phone on FB than load up comp. Was shattered and uncomfortable from laying on hospital beds with wires everywhere. But anyway, firstly something much more important...

PJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations on your BFP honey!!!
:baby::happydance::cloud9::bfp::crib::yellow::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::loopy::wohoo::headspin::yipee::dance::yellow::crib::bfp::happydance::baby:
​


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

As for me, I'm ok. Wasn't feeling quite right after the feinting episode in the morning so decided to go to out of hours G.P who sent me straight up to A&E with a BP of 143/94. To cut a long story short, after many tests, wires, and prodding, they decided it might be Pre-eclampsia and would admit me onto the labour ward. After a while on there, and more tests, my B.P started to come down, and the bloods came back with other stuff on them. So it seems it was all caused by the anaemia (which is worse) some infection (blood white counts are high) a possible UTI (blood and white cells in my pee) and some other imbalances that can cause palpitations etc. But anyway, got another injection for the anaemia, some iron, and strict instructions to rest up or they would bring me back in. Really glad to be home :happydance: and feeling much better today.

Anyhow, I do hope your all ok and having a lovely Easter bank holiday :hugs: x


----------



## Damita

Congrats PJ!! :dance: :dance:


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> As for me, I'm ok. Wasn't feeling quite right after the feinting episode in the morning so decided to go to out of hours G.P who sent me straight up to A&E with a BP of 143/94. To cut a long story short, after many tests, wires, and prodding, they decided it might be Pre-eclampsia and would admit me onto the labour ward. After a while on there, and more tests, my B.P started to come down, and the bloods came back with other stuff on them. So it seems it was all caused by the anaemia (which is worse) some infection (blood white counts are high) a possible UTI (blood and white cells in my pee) and some other imbalances that can cause palpitations etc. But anyway, got another injection for the anaemia, some iron, and strict instructions to rest up or they would bring me back in. Really glad to be home :happydance: and feeling much better today.
> 
> Anyhow, I do hope your all ok and having a lovely Easter bank holiday :hugs: x

:kiss::hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Glad you are home


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im a Frecking LIMEY!!:fool:


https://img192.imageshack.us/img192/2775/limeyt.jpg


----------



## Damita

:rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babyhopes2010 said:


> Im a Frecking LIMEY!!:fool:
> 
> 
> https://img192.imageshack.us/img192/2775/limeyt.jpg

:rofl: :haha: That made me smile TY Babyhopes x


----------



## PJ32

Aww tink, glad you're home hun. :hug: hope you are feeling a bit better, home always helps xx

He must have some super strong swimmers, lets just hope it sticks! I am at work at the mo, so just popping in and out. feeling a bit sicky yayyyyy!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm started spotting just hope its not af coming because i never get spotting i just get af straight away funny just chilling today my sons back to school in the morning there only in school 3 days they brake up again tink glad your home hun keep your feet up x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: tink xx
:happydance::yipee::wohoo: PJ CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## poppy666

PJ32 said:


> Morning Ding Dongers,
> 
> Hope everyone is well, been awol, taking a break from everything. Hope everyone had a lovely easter.
> 
> Just want to let you all know that we got a positive this morning on a digi, will post piccie later. Still in shock as we only dtd twice not thinking much would come of it this month. Praying this one is sticky and healthy.
> 
> Will catch up later on after work.
> 
> :hug: to all xxx

Awww PJ thats amazing news sweetie and i only dtd twice :winkwink::happydance::bfp::bfp::muaha::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::shipw::drunk::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wine::dust::dust:

I got everything crossed this is your sticky :hugs::hugs: are you under a consultant?


----------



## poppy666

Gosh Tink you must rest missy now and glad hossy gave you a good going over 'that sounds wrong' :haha: If we dont see you on here much we'll know your not resting then your in trouble :growlmad::hugs:

Babyhopes you nutter :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poppy666 said:


> Gosh Tink you must rest missy now and glad hossy gave you a good going over 'that sounds wrong' :haha: If we dont see you on here much we'll know your not resting then your in trouble :growlmad::hugs:
> 
> Babyhopes you nutter :haha:

Were both Limeys now :fool:


----------



## pk2of8

yay PJ :happydance::yipee::wohoo::bfp: very happy for you hun...praying this one is ultra sticky for you! :haha::dust:

tink! young lady, you better rest for real now! :haha: i can only say that b/c i was a terrible patient myself every time the docs put me on bedrest! :haha: i never listened either, but do try as much as possible sweetie :hugs: so glad to hear you're back home.

caz still keeping fx for you sweetie :hugs::dust:

Good morning poppy, MC, damita, babyhopes :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Yep im a limey tooooooooooooooooooo :haha:

Morning PK lovely :hugs: hows your weather today? ours isnt so good today colder than its been and cloudy :growlmad: but my OH back to work and going Germany till Friday so on my todd x


----------



## caz & bob

pj congrats hun wwooppppp x x x


----------



## PJ32

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

thanks ladies, feeling a wee bit shocked but am going with full on PMA. This one will stick, oh yes it will!!!!!!

think I will wait a couple more weeks until I see the consultant, just to make sure, but i will call her later on to let her know.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

See I'm here again Pops :haha: sat on fat arse in PJ's, thanks for the support girls, and yes I promise this time I am really going to rest. I got a scare yesterday really, I literally walked in and got hooked up to all sorts and had a line in within about 15 mins...... DH was just looking on wide eyed repeating how he really should have made me rest. I don't want to be back in there till bubba is fully cooked and were all ready for her!

PJ, that digi is a beautiful sight!!!!! praying for your sticky bean :dust: x

Caz, really hoping the spotting isn't af coming, keep us informed ok? :hugs: x

:wave: PK, MC, POPS!

Congratulations on becoming limey's Pops n Babyhopes! :loopy: x


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies! Hope everyone had a lovely Easter holiday!! 

Tink- my goodness, I am so glad you are ok....please take care of yourself! 
PJ- that is Fab news hun! Woohoo!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance::hugs::baby::cloud9:

Poppy- 11 weeks! Wow- can't wait to see your scanny pics next week!

:hi: MC, Pheebs, Damita, Lovey, Hopes, Caz, CG and all the other lovelies!!!!

afm, 3rd tri today! Woohoo! I have been having a bit of swelling these days, hopefully its just normal swelling and doen't mean anything bad.....I get my fasting glucose at the end of this week- not looking forward to it.

Cannot believe it is almost MAY.....its a gorgeous day here today- going up to 80 degrees.....not sure I like it THAT hot already, but better than rain and cold.


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,
Congrats to you PJ :hugs:
Caz FX'd for you hun :hugs
Tink, glad your home and relaxing :hugs:
Hey Damita, Lew,Pk,Poppy,MC and all the ding dongs :hi:


----------



## poppy666

Lew congratz on 3rd Tri lovely :happydance::happydance:

Tink yes sit and dont move :haha::kiss:

China lovely to see you, how you doing? x

Caz fx'd its IB not af spotting :dust::dust:


----------



## China girl

I'm good Poppy.Thanks for asking :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well af came so on to round 2 of clomid 100mg woopp x x x


----------



## China girl

Sorry Caz :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sending you hugs Caz....:hug: :hugs: :hugs: Onwards to your BFP cycle, hopefully the Clomid has had time to really get to work and this cycle will be it for you! FX x

China, thanks for the well wishes, glad your ok. Have a lovely day x

Lew, congrats on entering the home straight / third tri :happydance: Last little haul and we get to meet our bubbas. I have swelling also, docs told me as long as it kinda comes and goes its fine, its a sudden onset with raised BP that they worry about. x

Poppy, I am still here :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: good cos we got our eye's on you now :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

has any of you girls used any think like soft cup or preseed and how many time did you bd i don't no if were doing it to much x x x


----------



## poppy666

Caz i used Preseed both times when i got my BFP... this PG i dtd day of positive opk and ovulation day ( 2 days later) think Tink used softcups and concieve plus xx


----------



## caz & bob

think i am going to get them hun give it a try thanks for telling my hun x x x


----------



## poppy666

Think Boots sell concieve plus & mooncups and Amazon Preseed & softcups, i believe less is more :winkwink:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I used conceive plus and soft cups Caz, got BFP that month! :happydance: I used them in my fertile window ie. a couple of days before O, during and the day after. x


----------



## phoebe

Helloooooooooo DD's xxxxx:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:
Hi how are we all doing??? A belated happy Easter to u all xxxx

Tink I am glad to see that u are now taking things easy lovely, almost had kittens when reading ur news on FB. Please heed the advice given and take life easy from now on ok!! xxx:jo::hugs:


Hey Popsy and Babyhopes congrats on ur wee limeys cooking away. Hope ur both well. Ur piccy was so funny Babyhopes:haha: Love ur avatar Poppy and good luck at ur next scan. I have another on May 4th day after me birthday :awww::hugs: xxx

Caz sorry to hear about ur neg hun, but i hope u catch that eggy this cycle with the Clomid, softcups n preseed. I used s-cups and conceive+ on my bfp cycle. So i hope it does magical things for u this time xxx:hugs:

Loveybear good luck with IUI hun, shall send u lots of stickydust xxx:hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Pk good luck with ur next batch of tests and i hope that u get that bfp around ur anniversary, that would be so precious, heaps of sticky dust for u too xxx:hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Lew congrats on reaching 3rd tri sweety:happydance: not long to go now woohoo! Hope ur taking things easy hun xxx:hugs:

Hopes glad hubby is feeling betterer hun, must be lovely to have that time to gether, Hope all is well with and LO xxx:hugs:

China, i see yr getting further into cycle, so i will wish u all the best and loadsa sticky dust flying out to Tennessee for u sweets xxx:hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hi Cabs dum dum, hope life is treating u and LO well and ur enjoying the glorious weather. big hugs to u amiga xxx Please give Aunty T my love when u next speak to her xxx:hugs:

PJ congratulations sweetheart!!!!!!!
So pleased for u, shall pray that this wee DD:baby: is with us for keeps and hope u have a H & H pregnancy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:cloud9::kiss::happydance::hugs::bfp::bfp::crib::yellow::blue::pink::awww::awww::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::drunk::wine::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::flasher::flasher::bunny::bunny:\\:D/\\:D/=D&gt;=D&gt;:holly::holly:\\:D/=D&gt;:bunny::flasher::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::drunk::drunk::beer::beer::hug::awww::dance::dance::yellow::crib::bfp::cloud9::happydance::happydance::winkwink:

My memory is fading now but Big loves and hugs to Jenny, Lupes, Damita, Corally, Puppycat and all my other lovely ding dongs, wishing u guys all the best and sticky dust to those that are TTcing xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


Afm, not much to report really, feeling good but tired/achey a lot of the time. Think the constant warmth is tiring, but have enjoyed a few BBQ's too. But bedroom/Beirut is almost done. Getting the carpet laid the day next thurs and the furniture and cot a few days after woohoo!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: And as and when it happens i promise to put piccys up when the time comes. Must really show u a bump pic, it is getting bally huge now:rofl: gonna need a wheelbarrow at this rate!!:haha:
I hope u are all well and taking good care of urselves and much love to u and urs xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

PJ32 said:


> Morning Ding Dongers,
> 
> Hope everyone is well, been awol, taking a break from everything. Hope everyone had a lovely easter.
> 
> Just want to let you all know that we got a positive this morning on a digi, will post piccie later. Still in shock as we only dtd twice not thinking much would come of it this month. Praying this one is sticky and healthy.
> 
> Will catch up later on after work.
> 
> :hug: to all xxx

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :baby: :flower: :flower: :thumbup: :thumbup: :hugs: :kiss: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :thumbup: :kiss: :hugs: :flower:


----------



## puppycat

Woooooo 4 weeks today! Go me! No AF today either :headspin:


----------



## phoebe

Woohoo Puppycat!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::hugs::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::hugs: xxxx


----------



## puppycat

Just went to shop to buy digital but they didn't have any :(


----------



## phoebe

Blimey having a mare posting on here tonight :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


I hope u can get 1 soon Puppycat:thumbup: hope this post comes up, gonna have to sign off and hope tom is a better day xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

how long did you leave your softcups in for girls x x x


----------



## poppy666

Think Tink turned the softcup inside out and put a little concieve plus in before putting it on and left it in all night... lol correct me if wrong tomorrow Tink :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Couldn't sleep so came back on for a min :)

Caz, Pops was right, I turned it inside out to make it shallower (once you get them you will see what I mean) and left it in all night (assuming your DTD at night) Shout me if you want TMI instructions :haha: x

Puppycat, :loopy: for no af, and 4 weeks today :happydance: How are you feeling honey? what's the plan with your meds? x

Phoebe, :hugs: thanks so much for caring, your so sweet. I'm gonna be good I promise, hand on heart! Yes you must post bump picture!!!!!!!!! been way too long, need to see our most preggers ding dongs baby bump in all its glory :) x


----------



## poppy666

Yahhh i got it right :yipee::yipee: shows i take notice :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Tink
I'm having a few niggly cramps tonight actually i'm worrying about AF arriving.
Dr seemed happy with my meds but plans to get me off them by about 6 months pregnant so fingers crossed. Got a spot on the councillor's waiting list there so we're hoping that helps. 
Somebody tell me it's all fine and normal to have cramps because i'm worrying :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah totally fine Puppycat and i got some really bad wind cramps omg one night i was in so much pain i was in a panic but it was just a bad stomach and wind x


----------



## puppycat

When did your tests get noticeably darker Poppy? Mine still seem so faint. God I feel like a first timer!


----------



## poppy666

With my IC's and Superdrug test this was 14dpo below x best getting a digi cos ICs take forever to go darker x
 



Attached Files:







my test 004.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## puppycat

OMG my line's are nowhere near that dark!! Is that FMU? x


----------



## poppy666

Just found this at 17dpo on IC but this was afternoon wee i noticed my tests were better with SMU everyone is different tho x
 



Attached Files:







17dpo in afternoon 001.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## puppycat

My OPK's are really obvious but the IC's are still so faint.

I think this batch are a bit pants!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC03582.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Damita

So according to FF I ovulated CD51 :wacko: it's the only we day we have :sex: in two weeks but we did it twice.

ooh I am interested in soft cups.. bit scared if I'll be able to get them out afterwards.


----------



## PJ32

morning Tink, how you feeling today?xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!!!!!

Well its back to school for 3 days, so up churning the kids out into their uniforms :haha: be a nice quiet day, and my hair dresser is coming this morning :happydance: x

Damita, that's so similar to what happened to Hopes on her BFP cycle! Spreading dust on your O, and really hoping the magic is happening right now honey. FX. x

Puppycat, what Miu are the IC's? just out of interest. Mine also took a while to get really dark, but should be getting darker gradually. Everyone is so different, and some women take much longer to build HCG. I think almost every pregnant Ding Dong had the sensation of af coming around that time. Perhaps invest in some cheep supermarket tests to do perhaps every other day or so. Superdrug ones are often on offer, are cheep and very sensitive. You should get a good line on one of them now to help reassure you :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey PJ!!!!!!! I'm ok honey, feeling a lot better today, palpitations been gone since Sunday so the Anaemia must be a little better :) swelling down, headache eased, and I have my feet up!

How are you honey? 4 weeks today :happydance: x


----------



## Damita

That's sounds like good news then :) DH is going to call his docs about his SA results today when he gets home.. wonder if they will have them


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hope they do Damita, nothing worse than hanging on waiting for results like that. FX they have them ready to put your mind at rest x


----------



## PJ32

Glad you are feeling better my lovely. Peace and quiet too bliss! make sure those feet do not touch the floor (unless you need a loo break)

Fxd for the SA results Damita, its not nice having to wait for results :hug:

AFM - feeling wonderful today, MS is starting, peeing for england and BBs are sore, so walking around with a big secret grin on my face xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just love that newly pregnant feeling, such a wonderful secret! :happydance: Its the only time in the world we are over the moon to feel sick and stuff :haha: when will you get a scan PJ? x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...
tink..happy 29 weeks!!:happydance:
damita...4 weeks until exams!! best of luck with thoses :flower: and hope the SA results are perfect!!:thumbup: 
phoebe...i will pass on your kind words to Auntie T, maybe drop her an inbox on FB, i know she would appriciate it..:hugs::kiss:
poppy..:hugs: hope your well today!!
all other dingdongs..happy tuesday! :haha: and :hugs:
asfm....town soon to pay the credit card and post office to send OH's dads birthday stuff...CBA but OH working while 4pm so he wont have chance or time to get to post office today!!:growlmad:...xx


----------



## phoebe

caz & bob said:


> how long did you leave your softcups in for girls x x x

I used to keep it in for the 12 hours Caz, on my bfp cycle i took it out after 4 or so hours and then re-loaded another with some more conceive+ and left it in overnight. Had some spotting in the morning, and werent sure if that was IB or if i had irritated my cervix (tmi). But that turned out to be IB. Was so desp for a bfp that cycle and at that particular time, we only did :sex: the once as OH was out for the night. And i was determined to catch my eggy lol. Good luck lovely, wishing u all the very best for this cycle xxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## phoebe

Mornings ladies xxxx:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:

Good luck with the test Damita, really hope u get the results u crave hun. And i say go for it with the soft cups:thumbup: They do look a tad daunting on 1st inspection, but have a practice and u will get to grips ( no pun intended) in no time. Hope ur well. Good luck with exams in 4 weeks :hugs::hugs: xxxx

Hi Cabs, yes i will do that hun, have missed her around these parts. so when i am on there next i'll drop her an inbox. Hows u today?? All good i hope xxx:hugs::hugs:

Hi Tink, glad ur taking things easy lovely. And enjoying the peace for 3 days lol. I had a restless night like u. Must be where everything is so much bigger, can barely walk most days as i get a eal uncomfortable dragging feeling. Corrugated iron needed methinks:haha: Congrats on :baby: squash:happydance: not long now only 2 more veg/fruits to go xxx:hugs::hugs:

Hi Poppys how are u today? hope all's good with u hun xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea all good here dum dum, just looking at your ticker...wow..30+3...how does that feel?? xx


----------



## puppycat

I was right to feel so insecure. Bright red blood this morning and cramps - chemical? I don't know. I know DH and best friend saw the positive test line so I don't know what to think. Gutted. :cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Phoebe, MC :wave:

Was wondering about you MC, your have been missing a lot tututut :haha: everything ok? missing you here :hugs: nice easter? x

Phoebe, I go to bed quite prepared to be awake for half of the night :haha: its a nightmare isn't it?! I accept it now :cry: Good preparations for being up with our bubbas I guess though. :hugs: for the lugging around of mega bumps, I feel your pain honey, get the scooter out :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh no Puppycat?!?! :hug: :hugs: :hug: I'm so sorry honey. Can you get into the docs today? might be able to do some bloods for you to confirm what's going on..... oh honey, wish I could help :cry: x


----------



## phoebe

Odd but in a nice way tbh, really feeling the hefty-ness of bump now and the oh so glamorous boob leakage :wacko: i seem to have gone back to the 1st tri weird dreams again. Its amazing how quickly u can tire out too. I want to do and nest so much, but a certain lil personage puts the mockers on it :haha:. Have learnt that so much happens in pregnancy, and there was i thinking u got pregnant, the baby grew and then was ready to come out into the world lol. Talk about going in green as i was cabbage looking :rofl::rofl: No one had ever mentioned becoming a full time dum dum, the odd dreams, BH's, hormonal overdrives, leaky boobs, hip/backaches blah blah. A whacking great learning curve, but i wouldnt change it for the world :thumbup::happydance: xxxx


----------



## puppycat

I just phoned and she said they've got nothing for today at all. I don't know what to say


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning Phoebe, MC :wave:
> 
> Was wondering about you MC, your have been missing a lot tututut :haha: everything ok? missing you here :hugs: nice easter? x
> 
> Phoebe, I go to bed quite prepared to be awake for half of the night :haha: its a nightmare isn't it?! I accept it now :cry: Good preparations for being up with our bubbas I guess though. :hugs: for the lugging around of mega bumps, I feel your pain honey, get the scooter out :rofl: x

Seriously considering swiping my grandad's scooter hehehe! Was never the best sleeper but this kicks the arse out of it! :haha: the joy of lying there listening to Colin snoring his head off:wacko: and heaven forbid if he disturbs my nest hehehe xxx


----------



## phoebe

Oh no Puppycat big fat hugs for u hunny, i really hope ur not going thru this alone lovely and that u can see a gp asap xxx:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Find the number for you local Early Pregnancy Unit and call them direct for advice. I know it doesn't look good but at least you will be able to find out what's happened. Did you stipulate to the G.P it was an emergency? I know if its the worst there is nothing they can do, but If I was you, I would want to know so I could deal with it, not wonder and wonder for days....... hope you can get something sorted for today honey :hugs: x


----------



## Damita

puppycat said:


> I was right to feel so insecure. Bright red blood this morning and cramps - chemical? I don't know. I know DH and best friend saw the positive test line so I don't know what to think. Gutted. :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe, my DH NEVER disturbs my nest :haha: Mind you its so vast he would be suffocated and smothered if he got too close. I got leakage going on also, how pretty. And like you I'm on a mission to nest. I actually have almost EVERYTHING now... a bit over prepared I think... I just panicked thinking if I got stuck in hospital I wouldn't be able to get it all so whacked it all on credit cards and had it delivered. Mind you, any excuse to go mad shopping, I have little else excitement in my life apart from scooter rides in Tesco :haha:

Oh Puppycat, can't keep my mind off today's shock, I'll have you in my prayers today honey. Please keep us informed wont you? x


----------



## phoebe

wish i was as prepared as u Tink. But living in Beirut put the ki-bosh on that and having no storage. And OH has promised to take me out for the last bits this w/e and i have been craftily got more supplies on the side lol. Its not too much to get, just the little bits n bobs xxx


Feel rotten talking like this when one of ours is hurting so much. That has reallly knocked me. Please get help one way or another today Puppycat. Thinking of u hun xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks ladies, I think I just need to sit and think for a bit. I am shaking so much I feel like I'm going to throw up. DH is working so I'm alone with Laura atm, just had a bath. I might take a walk into town, I don't have any pads in so I should get some, maybe get a hug from my mum. I lost the EPU phone number when my phone bit the dust, I might see if it's online. Thanks again.


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh puppycat I am so sorry EPU phone number should be online hope u get a hug from your mum. 

Hey all hope all ok I see we have another BFP PJ congrats.

hope you are ok Tink from your ordeal, Phoebe wow 30weeks not long to go now 

MC hope you are ok?

And everyone else hope u are ok

Asfm I have my first MW appointment today hoping she will book my scan for early as possible. Took another didgi yesterday got a 3week+ lol well I am 8w4days now. Saw doc this morning as I have a mole on my shoulder which I keep catching with bra strap but he said looks fine but can't remove it yet as pregnant so cover it up so don't get more damaged. Oh I really need to buy bras mine are way too small really need to go into the city but can't be bothered.


----------



## puppycat

just called EPU and they said I need GP referral. Do you think I should ring Drs back and tell them the situation? I'm sorry ladies, I need some help thinking today


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know what you mean puppycat, I was like that Sunday. I don't think I would have gone to docs if I hadn't been told what to do......we know what to do but sometimes just need it spelling out. Yes ring your G.P and tell the receptionist you must be seen today, its an emergency. If they wont take it as that, tell them you have had a positive pregnancy test and are experiencing bright red bleeding and pain. You think you are only about 4 weeks but it doesn't matter, you still need to know what's happening and get the support. x


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat so sorry sweetie we was only talking about stupid tests last night too :hugs::kiss::hugs: Just nothing i can say to make you feel better atm, hope you get into the doctors soon lovely :hugs:

MC about time you showed your face on here :haha::kiss:

Phoebe im counting days down now, your our first ding dong to have :baby: cant wait :happydance:

PJ soooooooooooo good to hear you got MS already ( not that its nice) dont get me started with sore bbs mine kill especially when korben leans against them or jumps on me :growlmad: 

Tink happy 29wks :happydance: next ding dong to give birth woohooo :happydance:

Damita good luck sweetie with the SA results and hope this your month xxxx


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Tink - I've had a think and I don't think I'll bother going to the Drs, it's getting heavier and more crampy now so I just have to accept the inevitable and try and move on from it. DH came home and had lots of hugs, cried lots too which has definitely helped.

Poppy - I just had a bad feeling last night, now I know why. Mother's intuition I guess x

I love you ladies xx


----------



## poppy666

I know maybe its not the best of times to say this Puppycat, but MC suffered a chemical the cycle before her BFP and now carrying a healthy little boy and ive read so many women getting their BFPs straight after a Chemical so im rooting for you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

it's my birthday next month so that'd be nice Poppy :) thanks x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh that be a lovely birthday present :hugs: hang in there sweetie everyone is here for you and you WILL get your BFP again very soon and it'll be a sticky :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,
Puppycat, first and foremost I want to give you BIG :hugs: 

Mama Phoebe, Me & you have the same birthday!! How awesome is that!!!

Got my FX'd for you Damita :)

MC,Poppy,Tink,PJ,Caz and eveyone else hiya :hi:

asfm, studying for exams I got one tomorrow and next wednesday then I will be done!! YAY.


----------



## poppy666

Good luck CG you'll breeze through them :happydance::happydance: then we'll have a party :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks China. Good luck with your exams, when will you get the results? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww I understand Puppycat, that's fair enough. It does sound like things haven't worked out this time......I'm so sorry :hugs: I'm not so sure but I had a feint positive the cycle before my BFP cycle also which I guess may have been a chemical. And like Pops said, MC fell the month after also, its pretty common so FX for you. Take it easy today my dear, I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

Puppycat, I am heartbroken for you. Just want to give you huge :hug: 
I second what Poppy said- alot of women get their bfp right after chemicals/MCs, so I am routing for you!

CG- good luck on your exams! You should definitely have a little celebration after you are done!

:hi: Poppy, MC, Tink, and all the other ding dongs!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China, good luck with the exams! I can't wait to celebrate them being over :) x

Poppy, how's you today? 6 days left of the 1st tri :happydance: x

Lew :wave: what you up to? x


----------



## poppy666

Weird isnt it Tink we class 12wks end of 1st Tri but America class week 14 as end? :wacko:

Yeah im good just been got some more blood done cos they didnt still do my platlet count pfft... not at midwifes now till im 17wks :shrug:

How you feeling? x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm 1st pill down 1 to go tonight wooppp when back the gym proper today loved it done ever think and a big run feel good hate not working out x x x


----------



## phoebe

puppycat said:


> Thanks Tink - I've had a think and I don't think I'll bother going to the Drs, it's getting heavier and more crampy now so I just have to accept the inevitable and try and move on from it. DH came home and had lots of hugs, cried lots too which has definitely helped.
> 
> Poppy - I just had a bad feeling last night, now I know why. Mother's intuition I guess x
> 
> I love you ladies xx

:hug::hug::hug::hug: Want to just echo Poppy's thoughts. I had a chemical last august, then got my bfp in the oct. I am so very sorry this has happened Puppy, please dont give up hope lovely xxxxx:friends::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> :wave::hi: ladies,
> Puppycat, first and foremost I want to give you BIG :hugs:
> 
> Mama Phoebe, Me & you have the same birthday!! How awesome is that!!!
> 
> Got my FX'd for you Damita :)
> 
> MC,Poppy,Tink,PJ,Caz and eveyone else hiya :hi:
> 
> asfm, studying for exams I got one tomorrow and next wednesday then I will be done!! YAY.

Woohoo double celebrations then China that is amazing my fellow birthday girly!! xxxx :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Good luck with the exam tom and for next week lovely:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:xxxx


----------



## phoebe

Uh oh blooming having probs posting again:growlmad: will be back laters ladies xx:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aww puppycat sorry you had a chemical hun i had 1 in may was horrible thinking of you hun x x x


----------



## Damita

I'm so sorry puppycat :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Thanks for all the love ladies. I had to do a lot of damage control because I devoted all my studying to my Accounting class. But I think I should manage B's or C's. I will be happy with either or. Hopefully I will have my results my around the 9th of May. So hopefully that will be a good week for me. Grades and testing..LOL


----------



## Damita

Good luck for the results, my exams start in 4 weeks finish on the 4th June..:(


----------



## China girl

Damita said:


> Good luck for the results, my exams start in 4 weeks finish on the 4th June..:(

Lucky you Damita...your graduating when your done. That has to be an AWESOME feeling. All that hard work has paid off...you go girly!!:thumbup:


----------



## Damita

China girl said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Good luck for the results, my exams start in 4 weeks finish on the 4th June..:(
> 
> Lucky you Damita...your graduating when your done. That has to be an AWESOME feeling. All that hard work has paid off...you go girly!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yup, that I am, it's so weird, it feels like it isn't real, I dropped out of school at 16 and never thought I would go back until 5 years ago.. now I'll have a degree in computer science, crazy stuff!

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Oh thats just bloody great...* admin or whoever *amended my signature has well pissed me off ffs... i mean took me ages to get everything in that and all the ding dong members then next thing i notice some *DOO GOODER* has edited it :growlmad:

Swear not happy 'can you tell' :dohh:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Oh thats just bloody great...* admin or whoever *amended my signature has well pissed me off ffs... i mean took me ages to get everything in that and all the ding dong members then next thing i notice some *DOO GOODER* has edited it :growlmad:
> 
> Swear not happy 'can you tell' :dohh:

Oh, that's not cool:nope:


----------



## poppy666

Will have to re-do it tomorrow cant be bothered to now its late, but they should of left it alone it wasnt doing any harm :cry:


----------



## Damita

:(


----------



## China girl

Damita said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Good luck for the results, my exams start in 4 weeks finish on the 4th June..:(
> 
> Lucky you Damita...your graduating when your done. That has to be an AWESOME feeling. All that hard work has paid off...you go girly!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, that I am, it's so weird, it feels like it isn't real, I dropped out of school at 16 and never thought I would go back until 5 years ago.. now I'll have a degree in computer science, crazy stuff!
> 
> Thank you :hugs:Click to expand...

That's a blessing Damita. So proud of you for going back and taking it to the next level. You have a lot more blessing coming your way girly:flower:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Will have to re-do it tomorrow cant be bothered to now its late, but they should of left it alone it wasnt doing any harm :cry:

It wasn't, but just get creative tomorrow and I think it should all fit:flower:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: hey lovelies...i've probably missed most everybody today :wacko:

puppycat, HUGE :hug: sweetie. i know you're feeling terrible right about now...just know we're here for you hun :hugs:

china, yay for end of terms!!! :happydance: i'm sure you'll do fine on finals sweetie. you got it all...just go in there confident in what you've learned hun :hugs:

damita...so awesome, you're almost done with college!!! such a big deal! you have a right to be proud of what you've accomplished! let us know how your dh's SA comes back...:hugs: 

tink, glad to see you're resting up sweetie :hugs:

poppy, i noticed that about your signature right away :growlmad: i'm sure you'll get it all straigtened out tomorrow tho :hugs: the weather here has been gorgeous of course! (meaning and i haven't had any time off to enjoy it!!!) this working on saturdays is the pits :sad1: never have any time to relax any more. blah.

MC...hope you're doing alright sweetie :hugs:

caz, so sorry :witch: got ya hun :hugs: i love your pma tho sweetie...you're always ready to keep going...it's very encouraging to me :hugs:

phoebe, lew, PJ, Jenn and anyone i've missed :kiss: 

afm, well i had my followup with the ob/gyn this afternoon and everything is all clear on my end. so, now we've got to go back to the urologist for dh. i'm going to call tomorrow to make a followup appt for dh, hopefully in 2 weeks. we'll do his SA the end of next week. dh just wants to jump right in to IUI. i really hope we can with my next cycle. i had positive opk today. yesterday's was one of those where it was hard to tell if it was positive or negative still, but today's was positive for sure. i've been having ov pains today too, so if i don't ov today, then i'm sure it will be tomorrow. dh and i bd'd last night, and he's told me we will again tonight, so then we'll be back to waiting again to see if that did the trick for us this time. i'm not getting my hopes up at this point, but you girls know how it goes. anyway, so the doc gave me several options for fertility clinics/specialists, so i'm going to research and we'll decide which one to go to and make an appointment. i'm really worried about paying for it. i already know our insurance won't cover the treatments, but i don't have any clue if it will even cover the consults. :wacko: so i have to see if any of these docs are providers with our insurance company. God, i hope so, or this is going to be outrageously expensive :cry: and we have all kinds of dentist appts for the kids coming up...orthodontic consults because all the girls need braces and we don't want to keep putting it off. :wacko: anyway, well you girls know i'll keep you updated. :kiss:


----------



## puppycat

I found this and I hope you don't mind me sharing it with you but I thought it was too beautiful to keep to myself.
My Lord, the baby is dead!
Why, my Lorddare I ask why? It will not hear the whisper of the wind or see the beauty of its parents faceit will not see the beauty of Your creation or the flame of a sunrise. Why, my Lord?
Why, My childdo you ask why? Well, I will tell you why.
You see, the child lives. Instead of the wind he hears the sound of angels singing before My throne. Instead of the beauty that passes he sees everlasting Beautyhe sees My face. He was created and lived a short time so the image of his parents imprinted on his face may stand before Me as their personal intercessor. He knows secrets of heaven unknown to men on earth. He laughs with a special joy that only the innocent possess. My ways are not the ways of man. I create for My Kingdom and each creature fills a place in that Kingdom that could not be filled by another. He was created for My joy and his parents merits. He has never seen pain or sin. He has never felt hunger or pain. I breathed a soul into a seed, made it grow and called it forth.
I am humbled before you, my Lord, for questioning Your wisdom, goodness, and love. I speak as a foolforgive me. I acknowledge Your sovereign rights over life and death. I thank You for the life that began for so short a time to enjoy so long an Eternity.


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Oh thats just bloody great...* admin or whoever *amended my signature has well pissed me off ffs... i mean took me ages to get everything in that and all the ding dong members then next thing i notice some *DOO GOODER* has edited it :growlmad:
> 
> Swear not happy 'can you tell' :dohh:

:rofl: :rofl: quality message poppy!!!! pmsl xxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: girlies....hope your all well
@puppycat..like some of the others said i had a chemical in Nov...lots of +hpt then AF 2 days late(i think) i just didnt know whether to be sad or what:shrug: but i carried on and now im carrying my Rhys baby!!:happydance: 1 thing a chemical will leave you with is extra fertility, and i was comforted to be told that the egg may not have been implanted properly due to abnormalities, which i thought was good that my body knew what it was doing, and better a chemical than a later MC, at least you can carry on TTC straight away and not have to have operations and wait for your cycles to return :hugs:
@poppy...:wave: well on the way to 2nd tri eh?! :wohoo: will you be scanned again soon? may?? have that in my head:shrug:
@tink...is it today i have to take that bump pic to compare with the pic of connors bump..:shrug: think it is, ill check and take one...im fekking HUGEEEEEEEEEEEE, hope you n bump are well, i read you had no tea bags for a :coffee: this morning...bummer...i wouldnt wake up without my morning brew! poor you lol :hugs:
@phoebe...:hugs: all sounds fun being on the last stretch. leaky :holly: OH THE JOYS!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:
pk...hope dh SA goes well and FXd you catch that egg! that will save on the expense a bit,:hugs:
damita,chinma,lew,ladyb,hopes(where are you hiding??~:hugs:)pj,mommyv,coral :hugs::kiss:
asfm....well i gotta go into town again today at least the weather looks better today..:happydance: will be lurking off and on today...:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning DD Peeps zzzzzzzzz I am half asleep as got up at silly hour. MC rightly noticed I had to endure an early morning with no tea, which to me is worse than having a pregnancy craving you can't satisfy......I went into melt down :haha: DH came in at 7:30 with a couple of pinched tea bags from the school so I am ok now :)

MC, yes today I have you in the diary for bump pic. So when you get back from town we need to see both pics so we can compare :) x

Puppycat, that's a very beautiful piece you shared, thank you. How are you today? :hugs: x

Poppy, what happened to the siggy then? you changed it and it saved it right? Then someone busted it away? no fair! :growlmad:

Right catch up properly in a bit, DH taking me out to Tesco in the scooter :rofl: x


----------



## mothercabbage

on it tink, trying to fing that top i was wearing....i know i still have it......:shrug: x thanx x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Tink, I feel ok, didn't sleep very well so a bit of a zombie but have a skin care party at mine tonight so I need to get motivated and get cleaning and tidying.

I'm so glad lent is over and I can have cups of tea in the morning, I think they'll be keeping me going for the rest of the day.

How are you today?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls how are you all weather nice her today just come back from the gym and got ready and that and took the dogs for a walk well symptoms have hit me hard today got them all even blured vision x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, eagarly awaiting picture get on it! :haha: x

Caz, symptoms of the Clomid? sounds nasty, but good that its obviously in your system good an proper. My advice with any side effects from meds is always the same, and its very simple. Drink a lot of water, it does help. FX the side effects wear off for you x

Puppycat, I'm not surprised you didn't sleep well.....:hugs: In some ways having the party to get ready for with all the housework will keep you busy... but I dunno about you, when awful things happen sometimes I need to just have time to myself to get my head round it and stuff. Will you get some time tomorrow to just relax? 

I once tried to give up tea, it all went horribly wrong :haha: I really was in a state! I guess there are many worse things I could be addicted to though. You defo deserve your morning brew now :hug: x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,
Hope all is well with you all.
Poppy I see you have fixed your sig..NICE!!!

asfm, we are having severe weather here. We already had a tornado touch down close to where I live, and there is more to come. I do have a question: How can I tell FF that I'm sick. my temp did a major jump this morning, just curious


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Tink.
DH has just taken Laura to his parents for a few hours so I am sat in lovely peace and quiet. I thought I'd have a sit down and the other half of the Cadbury* egg I started this morning :haha:

My bathroom is now clean and I have hoovered the lounge. Just need to hoover kitchen and bathroom now and then clear my candle stuff off the dining table. Meh.

* other chocolate is available


----------



## mothercabbage

ok tink im back from town...onto pic.....


----------



## lupinerainbow

Very annoyed with bnb! :growlmad:
Wrote a huge great big message to everyone yesterday and posted it and when i looked again had disappeared :cry: not very happy so will possibly do it again later but will see if this posts first :thumbup: and it keeps logging me out every 2 minutes!
Feel really ill, keep getting dizzy and feel nauseous and tired, going to docs next tuesday for results of tests so will mention it then if i don't feel better may be coming down with flu or some sort of bug.. 
Not long 4 days till af is here now and hopefully not too many cycles left before we start getting somewhere :happydance: 
Need to see new bump pics to cheer me up :) 

xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

1st pic...connor bump 23+5weeks
2nd pic...Rhys bump 23+5weeks think they are the opposite way :dohh: but you get what it says!! lol...roughly the same ...maybe rhys a bit lower:shrug: x
 



Attached Files:







Bump.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 3









P270411_15.470002.JPG
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## caz & bob

china girl it say in ff ill x x x


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> 1st pic...connor bump 23+5weeks
> 2nd pic...Rhys bump 23+5weeks think they are the opposite way :dohh: but you get what it says!! lol...roughly the same ...maybe rhys a bit lower:shrug: x

Nice bump cooking away there Cabs xxx:thumbup::happydance::thumbup:
I promise to do 1 tom, got me pj's on, been tom-dick :nope: xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine! :wave: same happened here the other day :growlmad: thing BnB has been on the blink this week. Sorry your feeling rough, nothing like a TWW run down feeling, a few of us all had colds and ills on our BFP cycle ;) But if its just being ill then hope it fecks off :hugs: x

China, select 'Illness' in the specific symptoms tab, and if you want to make sure the temp is disregarded just click in the disregard box where you type your temp in. Tornado? Make sure you keep safe honey, I know nothing about these things. I bet its pretty scarey :cry: :hugs: x

Puppycat, I like your thinking, choccy is good at times like these. Indulge in more if required :haha: glad you have a little chance to put your feet up and have a little time to yourself. Hope the party goes well tonight x

MC, yes I agree, bump very very similar! your a lovely size for 23 weeks + not massive! Its really nice to compare it to the old photo, your figure hasn't changed either lucky you * jealous* :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

What's been wrong Phoebles?! X


----------



## phoebe

Hey Tink x:hi:
Have had a dicky tum and sickness, started monday night. Got all panicky as i thought it may have been the start of this 'clear out' thing some ladies in 3rd tri talk of, But luckily or rather unluckily for him, my OH started feeling the same too at work yesterday. Still feel shabby now as i feel rather weak from all the heaving etc. Coupled with the bad back/hip pains too its not too nice at the sec. Its always when u wanna do stuff that something floors u isnt it lol. Enough of my woes, how have u been doing since sunday?? Hope ur getting plenty of rest n relaxation etc xxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Ooooooh Lupes just read ur post, i hope this is the start of something promising hun. I go with Tink's thoughts on feeling yucky before a bfp. I was really poorly with a nasty cold n chills. hope ur feeling better soon. And I hope af doesnt arrive for u. Will be waiting in anticipation now. FXD and sticky dust xxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Damita

DH SA results are in, his sperm are normal :dance: :dance:

That means it's me or just bad luck/timing


----------



## phoebe

Hey thats wonderful news Damita :happydance::thumbup: so happy all is well there. And dont u go putting urself down girl, its all probably timing hun. We all know what a tiny window of opportunity it is to snaffle that eggy during 'O'. So the pair of u can now relax and get on with the :sex::sex: sexy dancing now:thumbup::thumbup: Hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## China girl

caz & bob said:


> china girl it say in ff ill x x x

I found it...Thanks Caz:thumbup:


----------



## China girl

Damita said:


> DH SA results are in, his sperm are normal :dance: :dance:
> 
> That means it's me or just bad luck/timing


That's wonderful news Damita:happydance:
And the blessings just keep on coming:thumbup:

I say its timing hun...cause I'm in the same boat:dohh:


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Lupine! :wave: same happened here the other day :growlmad: thing BnB has been on the blink this week. Sorry your feeling rough, nothing like a TWW run down feeling, a few of us all had colds and ills on our BFP cycle ;) But if its just being ill then hope it fecks off :hugs: x
> 
> China, select 'Illness' in the specific symptoms tab, and if you want to make sure the temp is disregarded just click in the disregard box where you type your temp in. Tornado? Make sure you keep safe honey, I know nothing about these things. I bet its pretty scarey :cry: :hugs: x
> 
> Puppycat, I like your thinking, choccy is good at times like these. Indulge in more if required :haha: glad you have a little chance to put your feet up and have a little time to yourself. Hope the party goes well tonight x
> 
> MC, yes I agree, bump very very similar! your a lovely size for 23 weeks + not massive! Its really nice to compare it to the old photo, your figure hasn't changed either lucky you * jealous* :haha: x

Yeah Tink, we had round one this morning, now we have another round of severe storms coming. They closed schools AFTER we sent them. They say the next one is supposed to be worse. It is very scary when my family is at home and I am at work. But I know they are safe.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Poor Phoebles, sick bugs are awful when your preggo! I had one with my first and was puking, peeing, n pooping at the same time......horrrrrrrendous............. Glad your on the mend now. Rest up my lovley, you may not be imminently having your bubba, but this is the last few weeks you get to R+R :haha: Stay in your PJ's, I do it all the time. Looking forward to bump pic tomorrow. I bet you have really grown, this is the time we really swell! Feel for you with the back and hips, were two peas there. x

Damita, so happy all is well with DH :spermy: :loopy: :happydance: :headspin: Have you got some bedding in over the past few days?! am I right thinking you have just ovulated.....my brain is a bit mashed up these days :haha: :dust: if you have x

China, did you see my message? is everything ok there? I know nothing about freak weather being in the UK all my sheltered life, stay safe wont you :hugs: x


----------



## Damita

Yeah I think I ovulated 4 days ago, we did it twice on ovulation hope that's enough


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx tink..:happydance: it is nice to compare lol...figure has changed i think, love handles galore here now :dohh:
ace news damita!! x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Just like to say
Puppycat- So sorry about your loss hun :hugs: :kiss: :cry: really hope you catch again quickly, you are in my thoughts :hugs: xxx
Tink- Hope you taking it easy missy! Had a mini heart attack when I saw your status :hugs: & thank you really not got a chance this cycle though :hugs:
Pheobe- Hope you feel better soon, cant be nice being pg and ill :hugs: and thank you but Im completely out this cycle :hugs:
PJ- Huge congrats! You and OH and definitely very fertile :D sending you tons and tons of sticky dust :dust: :dust: :dust: xxx
China- :hugs: really hope you and your family are safe! That sounds like some scary stuff! Make sure you keep checking in with us, are things like that normal round your area? :hugs:
MC- YAY! For bump pic! Your bump is lovely and its definitely not huge! Agree with tink about your figure though :D if they are love handles i want some :haha: :hugs: Looks really like Connors bump too :) :flower:
Damita- :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: So happy for you :D :happydance: :happydance: :loopy: Its probably the timing especially with your cycles it must be really hard to do it just right :thumbup: hopefully it wont be too long now got fxed for you! :dust:
AFM- dtd CD12 which was the afternoon of day OH had SA so prob not many spermies left over and again CD13 but that was it until CD 21 and I usually ov CD 16 so not really got a chance of catching this eggy :cry: but Im okay cause hopefully we will have something sorted soon and we werent really trying cause wasnt keeping track of CDs this cycle :thumbup: BUT (and heres my teeny bit of hope) last cycle I thought my LP must have shortened as my cycle was 26 days instead of 28 days but now I think about it wouldnt it make more sense that I oved 2 days earlier rather than my LP changing? But unsure on that just going with it to give myself some hope :winkwink: 
If this doesnt post Im boycotting bnb :growlmad: :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC I see an almighty absence of love handles ya daft thing :haha: to me you carry quite high? Well compared to me you do, my bump comes out in line (and almost as far) as my ass :rofl: x

Lupine, thank you for finding the time to type you mammoth post again! I'm resting up :haha: thanks for the concern. I will be fine now I'm sure :) I think its more likely that you O'd a couple of days earlier like you say, FX and sending you a ton of dust :dust: Oh and hows Dexter? he must be getting so big now! do you have a recent pic? x


----------



## China girl

We are all safe. Just a lot of thunderstorms and heavy heavy rains. Everything is okay at my house,thank God. Lupine, this type of weather is sorta kinda normal. What I mean by that is that we get a lot of rain in April, but recently every time it rains it turms into thunder storms on steroids..that part is not normal. I will be so glad when it passes. Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny :) Gotta love spring in TN..LOL


----------



## TTC2308

pk2of8 said:


> :hi: hey lovelies...i've probably missed most everybody today :wacko:
> 
> puppycat, HUGE :hug: sweetie. i know you're feeling terrible right about now...just know we're here for you hun :hugs:
> 
> china, yay for end of terms!!! :happydance: i'm sure you'll do fine on finals sweetie. you got it all...just go in there confident in what you've learned hun :hugs:
> 
> damita...so awesome, you're almost done with college!!! such a big deal! you have a right to be proud of what you've accomplished! let us know how your dh's SA comes back...:hugs:
> 
> tink, glad to see you're resting up sweetie :hugs:
> 
> poppy, i noticed that about your signature right away :growlmad: i'm sure you'll get it all straigtened out tomorrow tho :hugs: the weather here has been gorgeous of course! (meaning and i haven't had any time off to enjoy it!!!) this working on saturdays is the pits :sad1: never have any time to relax any more. blah.
> 
> MC...hope you're doing alright sweetie :hugs:
> 
> caz, so sorry :witch: got ya hun :hugs: i love your pma tho sweetie...you're always ready to keep going...it's very encouraging to me :hugs:
> 
> phoebe, lew, PJ, Jenn and anyone i've missed :kiss:
> 
> afm, well i had my followup with the ob/gyn this afternoon and everything is all clear on my end. so, now we've got to go back to the urologist for dh. i'm going to call tomorrow to make a followup appt for dh, hopefully in 2 weeks. we'll do his SA the end of next week. dh just wants to jump right in to IUI. i really hope we can with my next cycle. i had positive opk today. yesterday's was one of those where it was hard to tell if it was positive or negative still, but today's was positive for sure. i've been having ov pains today too, so if i don't ov today, then i'm sure it will be tomorrow. dh and i bd'd last night, and he's told me we will again tonight, so then we'll be back to waiting again to see if that did the trick for us this time. i'm not getting my hopes up at this point, but you girls know how it goes. anyway, so the doc gave me several options for fertility clinics/specialists, so i'm going to research and we'll decide which one to go to and make an appointment. i'm really worried about paying for it. i already know our insurance won't cover the treatments, but i don't have any clue if it will even cover the consults. :wacko: so i have to see if any of these docs are providers with our insurance company. God, i hope so, or this is going to be outrageously expensive :cry: and we have all kinds of dentist appts for the kids coming up...orthodontic consults because all the girls need braces and we don't want to keep putting it off. :wacko: anyway, well you girls know i'll keep you updated. :kiss:

Try Dr. Kevin Winslow. He is here in Jax and is great. He's very easy to talk to. I started seeing him last month. He has a fertility clinic as well as a center for PCOS. I have heard nothing but good things about him.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Dexter is doing really good, SIL started him on baby rice and giving him bitsof yoghurts and ice cream and wotsits & quavers wouldn't do it this early myself but each to their own :thumbup: he is 12lb 11oz now the little chubba :haha: looked after him yesterday while his mum and dad went to the cinema which was nice :) will have to get a more recent picture of him for you :D

xxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

China - stay safe - I'm a big baby so would be scared stupid in that weather

Phoebe - sorry you've been poorly, tummy bugs are no fun at the best of times let alone when pregnant.

Had a bad day today, DH took Laura to his parents so I had P&Q as I said but it was too quiet and I just sort of moped on the sofa for hours. I got quite down, not fun. I did a bit of knitting but I just wanted to cry and sleep and crawl under a rock. This is definitely AF, still heavy and achey, chocolate not really hitting the spot and I have no appetite at all really. It's an odd feeling.

:dust: for those TTC. :hugs: for anyone else xx


----------



## pk2of8

hey there sweeties :hugs:

aww puppycat, thank you for that post with the prayer. it's beautiful...a great example of faith and trust in God knowing what's best for us, even when we don't understand it. :hugs:

MC, i think your bump might even be a little bit smaller now than with connor sweetie. deffo not bigger :winkwink:

poppy, how was your day today luv? :hugs: i don't remember seeing any posts from you today...i hope you're ok :kiss:

tink, i'm so glad to see you relaxing more hun :hugs: you really need it!

phoebles...poor thing sicky like that :awww: i hope you feel better tomorrow luv :hugs:

damita :happydance::wohoo::yipee: awesome news about your dh's sa hun!! :wohoo:

TTC...long time no see sweetie!!! :hugs: how are you and where are you at with ttc now hun?? actually Dr. Winslow is one of the doctors that my gyn recommended, among a couple of others, but he was one of 3 that she said she knew best. He's at FIRM, right? i haven't called to make an appt yet. i think we need to get dh's next SA first before we start going to the clinic...as they'll just ask for that anyway i'm assuming. :shrug: it would be such a blessing if we conceived on our own :cloud9: i'm worried dh's numbers will be too low to do IUI. :wacko: i hope to God not. i guess we'll see. but my gyn said she thinks we'd be a perfect candidate for IUI with all my tests clear and if they wash dh's sperm to concentrate the number, hopefully that would take. anyway, i've missed hearing from you on here sweetie. i'm sorry i didn't say so, but i was thinking about you last week :hugs:

lupes, hun, you never know sweetie...maybe you did catch that eggy this time. lots of baby dust to you love :hugs::dust:

china, :hugs: you'll get the timing right sweetie. glad you all are safe up there! we've had a few bad storms this year...nothing too terrible yet, but we'll be getting into hurricane season pretty soon :haha:

afm, not feeling too well myself today. my stomach has been upset most of the day and i've had diarrhea (sorry tmi :blush:) and nausea. :sick: blah. i hope i'm not getting sick. i hate being sick. but on a good note, dh and i had a wonderful time bd'ing again this am :happydance: i felt ov pains on both ovaries this cycle. wonder if i have 2 eggy's this time??? possible i guess. :shrug: i started checking the websites for the fertility (infertility) clinics that my gyn recommended. ivf isn't as expensive as i thought, but still very very expensive. but i'm still hoping we can do the iui and get our bfp that way if not on our own. anyway, so i'm pretty sure i ov'd yesterday. i had a temp rise this morning. so i should get cross hairs in 2 more days. dh and i still looking at houses too and talking to the builder. they counter-offered but i think the deal is BS. so i guess we'll counter-offer back 1 more time and see what they say, but i'll only be a little disappointed if it doesn't work out. would be so wonderful to build new, but in the current real estate market here, deffo not worth it if they're not going to give us a better deal than what they have just offered. so we'll see. ok, well i'm going to log off now...love you girlies and chat more later!! :kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Zzzzzz can't wake myself up here :haha: 

China, hope the storm wasn't to bad last night, and that today is nice and sunny and calm :) x

TTC, nice to see you hop in, what's going on with you? x

Lupine, like you say, each to their own regarding the early weaning, and weaning diet she is using.....I would just mention for your benefit and future reference that perhaps you might wanna do it differently... :haha: Yes new piccy be great!!! nice that your getting time with him :) x

PK, :dust: on your O, want so much for you not to have to go through all the intervention. Also glad DH is being co-operative, its not always been that way has it, and I'm glad it is now :happydance: FX you get a good deal on that new build, be brilliant for you! x

Poppy, yes where are you my dear? hope your ok :hugs: x

Phoebe, hope your feeling better today :hugs: x

MC you too have gone quiet, make some noise :haha: x

Coral, thinking about you today, wondering how things are on the other side of the sea! I'll drop you a line of FB since its prob easier for you to get on there than here x

Puppycat, I know you felt awful yesterday on your own, but hopefully that helped you get it sorted in your head and out of your system. Its better to acknowledge how we are feeling, and spend a little time in it rather than try and keep going isn't it? We try to take our minds off things, and as a result often never deal with things properly. But now you have been there and done that, try and focus on the future and keep your chin up. On to brighter days now :) and you got us all here for ya too :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Morning ding dongs :flower:

Sorry havnt read back and caught up yet, only managed to pop on late last night but went to bed. Busy yesterday Gage opening his own Restaurant and had be driving him around everywhere :dohh:

Afm dizzy as per usual of a morning, but sickness going now just when ive not eaten or i eat something i feel bit yucky. Bbs are still sore and like bricks by the evening when i take my bra off arghhhh hope they get better soon. Scan next Thurseday so another milestone to get safely through :kiss:

Gonna go catch up when im sorted but hope your all ok :hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,
Bad weather has moved on, and yep Tink its sunny out :)
PK, you would think the builder would work out a deal with you on your house. The housing markert is not that great, but yeah it sounds like he is trying to get over on you guys. Pray about it :)
TTC hiya girly :hi:
Poppy,MC,Lupine,Puppycat,Phoebe,Reagal,Hopes,LadyB,SleepingB,BabyD.mommyv and all DD :hi:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Pk- Lets hope now you are in the running for fertility treatment you will get pg naturally :thumbup: if you do have 2 eggs that double the chance :happydance: really hope to see a bfp from you very soon :hugs:
China- Nice to see your weather has cleared up, sounds really scary :hugs:
TTC- Hope you are doing well, not seen you around for a very long time :hugs:
Puppycat- Lots and lots of :hugs: xxx
Poppy- Glad you feeling a bit better :thumbup: can't wait to see your scan pics :happydance:
AFM- Stopped smoking this morning and just had a cigarette :dohh: OH didn't bother at all so now we doing it friday instead, alot harder than i though when everyone else around me is still smoking! Really ready now though so when OH and his mum stop will be alot easier :D Going to a wedding fair on the 1st May, need to look for a cake everything else is bought and arranged :D did it all in about a month- go me :happydance:
Got a letter from doctor this morning, he wants to see me about blood results first booked appointment i could get was 11th May so i made that appointment but will ring every morning he is working to try to get an earlier one :thumbup: 
Now off to help OH clean his fish tank & change the sand for stones... how erm... exciting :dohh: :haha:
Oh and washing machine broke (fell over in the van when bringing it here :dohh: ) So MIL is having to do all mine and OH washing, SIL, BIL & Dexters washing for the last week along with hers and her husbands at her husbands house (our old house, where the washing machine we took from here is :dohh: ) Which means tons of ironing cause i said if she does that i will iron everything for everyone :dohh: 
Sorry for the life story :haha: ahh and way tmi- got loads of ewcm earlier :shrug: though af had come early, maybe i'm ov'ing really late this cycle? 

xxxxxx


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies-

Hope everyone is doing well...

Puppycat- extra hugs for you hun - hope you are coping well...

AFM- I am thinking of doing my GD test this afternoon....I am a bit confused about what I can eat and drink. They didn't tell me anything...last time I got it I went in the morning before I ate anything.
Can anyone tell me if eating or drinking beforehand will skew results??

thanks!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lew, I would ring up and find out. With mine, I had to prearrange going in and then fast from the night before. It depends on what GD test your having, ie. fasting glucose, or glucose tolerance. x

China, glad the sun is out, and all is well :)

Lupine, I feel for you with all that ironing to do.......that's gonna be one huge pile! glad you will be seeing the doc soon about the results of your tests, and hope you can get an earlier appointment FX x

Poppy, glad your ok. Have you tried a sleep bra? I found I just had to wear a bra 24/7 in the early days. Catch up with you later x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm just got some wellman's and pregnacare for me blood hell they are big had to cut them up to swallow them haha oh swallowed hes ha ha x x x


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Tink! I may ring them then. I have had some serious swelling in the feet and ankles the past week- has this affected you at all? I sit all day long for my job and I think its probably causing it- but not sure if I need to worry about my BP...

How are you
feeling?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes I'm swelling up also Lew, which is partly why they suspected pre-eclampsia at the weekend. On its own swelling is totally normal, but your right, if it is coupled with raised B.P it could be something to worry about. Usually the swelling with that is quite a sudden thing, rather than something your suffering with on a day to day basis though. Can you get your B.P checked at all any time soon to put your mind at rest? x

Caz, them pregnancare are massive aren't they :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Ok re-done my siggy :growlmad: any little critters wanting to edit it STAY OFF IT grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... if ive missed anyone please let me know :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> if ive missed anyone please let me know :hugs:

:hi:


----------



## poppy666

Bugger!!! Thought i was doing well then :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Heh, ooooooooooh my first signature inclusion! Exciting!


----------



## TTC2308

pk2of8 said:


> hey there sweeties :hugs:
> 
> aww puppycat, thank you for that post with the prayer. it's beautiful...a great example of faith and trust in God knowing what's best for us, even when we don't understand it. :hugs:
> 
> MC, i think your bump might even be a little bit smaller now than with connor sweetie. deffo not bigger :winkwink:
> 
> poppy, how was your day today luv? :hugs: i don't remember seeing any posts from you today...i hope you're ok :kiss:
> 
> tink, i'm so glad to see you relaxing more hun :hugs: you really need it!
> 
> phoebles...poor thing sicky like that :awww: i hope you feel better tomorrow luv :hugs:
> 
> damita :happydance::wohoo::yipee: awesome news about your dh's sa hun!! :wohoo:
> 
> TTC...long time no see sweetie!!! :hugs: how are you and where are you at with ttc now hun?? actually Dr. Winslow is one of the doctors that my gyn recommended, among a couple of others, but he was one of 3 that she said she knew best. He's at FIRM, right? i haven't called to make an appt yet. i think we need to get dh's next SA first before we start going to the clinic...as they'll just ask for that anyway i'm assuming. :shrug: it would be such a blessing if we conceived on our own :cloud9: i'm worried dh's numbers will be too low to do IUI. :wacko: i hope to God not. i guess we'll see. but my gyn said she thinks we'd be a perfect candidate for IUI with all my tests clear and if they wash dh's sperm to concentrate the number, hopefully that would take. anyway, i've missed hearing from you on here sweetie. i'm sorry i didn't say so, but i was thinking about you last week :hugs:
> 
> lupes, hun, you never know sweetie...maybe you did catch that eggy this time. lots of baby dust to you love :hugs::dust:
> 
> china, :hugs: you'll get the timing right sweetie. glad you all are safe up there! we've had a few bad storms this year...nothing too terrible yet, but we'll be getting into hurricane season pretty soon :haha:
> 
> afm, not feeling too well myself today. my stomach has been upset most of the day and i've had diarrhea (sorry tmi :blush:) and nausea. :sick: blah. i hope i'm not getting sick. i hate being sick. but on a good note, dh and i had a wonderful time bd'ing again this am :happydance: i felt ov pains on both ovaries this cycle. wonder if i have 2 eggy's this time??? possible i guess. :shrug: i started checking the websites for the fertility (infertility) clinics that my gyn recommended. ivf isn't as expensive as i thought, but still very very expensive. but i'm still hoping we can do the iui and get our bfp that way if not on our own. anyway, so i'm pretty sure i ov'd yesterday. i had a temp rise this morning. so i should get cross hairs in 2 more days. dh and i still looking at houses too and talking to the builder. they counter-offered but i think the deal is BS. so i guess we'll counter-offer back 1 more time and see what they say, but i'll only be a little disappointed if it doesn't work out. would be so wonderful to build new, but in the current real estate market here, deffo not worth it if they're not going to give us a better deal than what they have just offered. so we'll see. ok, well i'm going to log off now...love you girlies and chat more later!! :kiss::hugs::kiss:

I am good. I stalk the thread avery couple of days to make sure all the ding dongers are doing well. I went to Dr. Winslow for my first appt. last month and he was super easy to talk to. it was just a consultation, but he was very detailed and explained so much to us about PCOS that I didnt know. He has center for reproductive medicine as well as a center for PCOS. If you do go see him, ask specifically for him. I think there are a couple other docotrs in the office with him. Good Luck with whatever you decide!!!!

ASFM.......lots of bloodwork and testing as I have gained 18 lbs over the past year. I have already lost 10 of it being on metformin for 2 months and would be excited if I could lose more. Dr. Winslow hopes to sort everything out with my hormones so the weight gain will stop and I will be able to have children again. FX'D!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

me poppy hun x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry Puppycat, I hadn't included you in mine either, spank me :rofl: I haven't changed it for a while, had Caz missing also :hugs: x

TTC, great news that things are ticking along for you and your getting somewhere on your TTC journey. Sorry its been a rough one, but hoping its only a matter of time till we can celebrate not only your improving health but your long awaited BFP :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> me poppy hun x x

Gotcha already just near the BFP sign lol puppycat caught me out but knew you was on :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Sorry Puppycat, I hadn't included you in mine either, spank me :rofl: I haven't changed it for a while, had Caz missing also :hugs: x
> 
> TTC, great news that things are ticking along for you and your getting somewhere on your TTC journey. Sorry its been a rough one, but hoping its only a matter of time till we can celebrate not only your improving health but your long awaited BFP :happydance: x

You got sleepingbus twice :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

ho sorry hun hope i get my bfp then ha x x x


----------



## poppy666

You better missy :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol have i?! :haha: better go edit x


----------



## phoebe

Evenings DD's! xxxxxxx:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:
Hope we are all well this evening, thanks for the well wishes. Feeling much better albeit v.tired. Saw dr today and :baby: proceeded to kick 7 shades of doings out of her and the sonic-aid:rofl::happydance:
Shall go read back and see how we have all been doing. Hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Righty-o then.........

Hi Tink thanks for well wishes, hope ur being a good patient still and resting lovely. Not gotten round to bump pics, will deffo have 1 done by sat at 31 wks xxx:hugs:

Poppy glad MS is wearing off, i still get achey bb's too. Must because i'm hauling giant melons now lol. Cant wait for ur next scan piccies, thats the day after mine woohoo. Hope all is well with u and urs xxx:hugs:

China x phew thank god u are all safe and well, that must be so scary. Funnily enough i had a dream about a tornado 3 nights ago. Woke up in a cold sweat from it, so it must be terrifying to actually be in one. Not long til its our birthdays, got anything exciting planned?? xxx:hugs:

Lew good luck with the GD testing, hope results come back good for u hun xxx:hugs:

PK aww sorry to hear ur feeling poorly now, get well soon. And i hope and pray that something comes good off this cycle ur having. All sounding promising. Hope family are doing well xxx:hugs:

Puppycat so sorry ur having a bad time, Its never easy dealing with something so traumatic espec when feeling delicate as well. I know i felt. But please dnt give up hope. Hope cramps ease off soon and that this cycle brings u ur hearts desire xxx:hugs:

Cabs Hows u and urs lovely? Managed a quick chat with aunty T the other day which was nice. And if u say u got love handles, then that makes me Mr Stay-puft:haha: lovely bumpage going on there xxx:hugs:

Caz yes ur right the pregnacare are HUGE!! But its all good getting the nutients etc our bodies need. Good luck this cycle xxx:hugs:

Lupes good luck for fridays quit day hun, Hope that goes well for u hun, its not easy but it'll be worth. Would love to see another pic of chubster Dexter :awww: Hope ur not out this cycle hun, but should witch rear her ugly head i hope the next one has ur bfp written all over it xxx:hugs:

Hi TTC good to see u on, well done on weightloss. Hope things carry on improving xxx:hugs:

Hi to all other DD's Sleeping, Hopes, BabyD, LadtB, PJ and anyone i have missed, memory's fading now with any of ur news now. But big fat juicy hugs all round xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Looks like i need to update siggy too lol hugs xxxx


----------



## poppy666

:haha: I'll be getting everyone amending their siggys lol huge hugs lovely :hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Phoebe. Hope you're doing ok too xx

Heh done my signature too! :D


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey DD's aka Bonkers n Bumpers :haha: 

Tiring day, we are off to cub camp tomorrow till Monday so I have had all the packing to do. Doing it in 10 min bursts, with long long breaks :haha: even then I'm shattered and my back is killing. The weekend should be nice, we have use of the caravan, and i have an extra comfy recliner to lounge in to my hearts content. I literally have to do NOTHING :) not exactly everyone's idea of a holiday, but I love watching the kids all have fun. I can sit and help them do the making bits of their activities too. So be off for a bit, will post a little on my phone I expect, but how long I can keep the bat alive I don't know :haha: 

Hey Phoebe, many many huggles right back at ya honey! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Well have a lovely time Tink and noooooooooooooooooooooooo over doing it, hope the kids have fun and the weather is good for you all :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> Thanks Phoebe. Hope you're doing ok too xx
> 
> Heh done my signature too! :D

Your siggy looks great :happydance::happydance:


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> Righty-o then.........
> 
> Hi Tink thanks for well wishes, hope ur being a good patient still and resting lovely. Not gotten round to bump pics, will deffo have 1 done by sat at 31 wks xxx:hugs:
> 
> Poppy glad MS is wearing off, i still get achey bb's too. Must because i'm hauling giant melons now lol. Cant wait for ur next scan piccies, thats the day after mine woohoo. Hope all is well with u and urs xxx:hugs:
> 
> China x phew thank god u are all safe and well, that must be so scary. Funnily enough i had a dream about a tornado 3 nights ago. Woke up in a cold sweat from it, so it must be terrifying to actually be in one. Not long til its our birthdays, got anything exciting planned?? xxx:hugs:
> 
> Lew good luck with the GD testing, hope results come back good for u hun xxx:hugs:
> 
> PK aww sorry to hear ur feeling poorly now, get well soon. And i hope and pray that something comes good off this cycle ur having. All sounding promising. Hope family are doing well xxx:hugs:
> 
> Puppycat so sorry ur having a bad time, Its never easy dealing with something so traumatic espec when feeling delicate as well. I know i felt. But please dnt give up hope. Hope cramps ease off soon and that this cycle brings u ur hearts desire xxx:hugs:
> 
> Cabs Hows u and urs lovely? Managed a quick chat with aunty T the other day which was nice. And if u say u got love handles, then that makes me Mr Stay-puft:haha: lovely bumpage going on there xxx:hugs:
> 
> Caz yes ur right the pregnacare are HUGE!! But its all good getting the nutients etc our bodies need. Good luck this cycle xxx:hugs:
> 
> Lupes good luck for fridays quit day hun, Hope that goes well for u hun, its not easy but it'll be worth. Would love to see another pic of chubster Dexter :awww: Hope ur not out this cycle hun, but should witch rear her ugly head i hope the next one has ur bfp written all over it xxx:hugs:
> 
> Hi TTC good to see u on, well done on weightloss. Hope things carry on improving xxx:hugs:
> 
> Hi to all other DD's Sleeping, Hopes, BabyD, LadtB, PJ and anyone i have missed, memory's fading now with any of ur news now. But big fat juicy hugs all round xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Looks like i need to update siggy too lol hugs xxxx

Well, my best friend and some girlfriends from church are going out that Friday, my Sissy is taking me out on Saturday and the family is doing a combo birthday/mothers day on Sunday.


----------



## China girl

Just wanted to share my 1000th post with my DD's :dance::dance:
Edit: I am now a Chat Happy BnB Member:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...happy 1000 post china!! :happydance:
lovin' all the new siggys...cba to change mine....will do at some point:dohh: but not now..:haha: hope all girlies are well, royal wedding today...i just wanna see her dress then it can be turned over cba with all the hype,rather watch peppa pig with Connor...:rofl:...not seen many bump pics of late...:shrug: why you all hiding!!!!!! GET EM OUT GIRLS!!!!!!!!! :haha: xx


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> Just wanted to share my 1000th post with my DD's :dance::dance:
> Edit: I am now a Chat Happy BnB Member:happydance:

DING DONG!!!!!Well i hope u have a great birthday my sweet xxx:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: morning all...happy 1000 post china!! :happydance:
> lovin' all the new siggys...cba to change mine....will do at some point:dohh: but not now..:haha: hope all girlies are well, royal wedding today...i just wanna see her dress then it can be turned over cba with all the hype,rather watch peppa pig with Connor...:rofl:...not seen many bump pics of late...:shrug: why you all hiding!!!!!! GET EM OUT GIRLS!!!!!!!!! :haha: xx

morning Cabs xxx
I hear ya on the too much hype thing, may just have to saunter up ur way to watch Peppa Pig, sounds more fun hehehe:haha::haha: xxxx OH is taking me out shopping shortly for some b-day pressies and baby stuff:happydance::happydance: he wont know what will hit him, have a spending spree head on :rofl::rofl: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance::happydance::flower::hugs::kiss::happydance::cake::cake::cake:HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHINA AND MY DUM DUM!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::flower::hugs::kiss::happydance::cake::cake::cake: HAVE A GREAT DAY TO BOTH OF YOU XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## phoebe

Hi Tink hope u have a great time camping, hope the weather holds for u. And no over doing it xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Cabs, birthday not til wednesday, but i do like to have a week of it hehehe!! I am famous for having mega long birthdays:haha: much to OH's dismay. But i have to kick the backside out of it with it always falling on a bank holiday :rofl::rofl::awww::yipee::rofl: Well if the queen can have 2, why cant i have a week?!?! xxxx:haha::winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

how could i forget!!?? ITS MY V-DAY:thumbup::happydance::happydance::wohoo::yipee::dance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning my lovelys! 

MC, If I wasn't so busy I would have joined you in watching Peppa Pig :rofl: x

Phoebe, BUY BUY BUY!!!! :loopy: :haha: I love a good shopping spree, enjoy! I will take it easy, as long as you do too....that means you put your feet up when you get home, okeys? x


----------



## phoebe

WOOHOO CABS!!!!!! Well done my lovely xxxx
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oohhhhhh so its is! :happydance:

Happy V day Mother Cabbage!!!
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:​


----------



## phoebe

Righty-oh shopping here i come woohoo!!! Be back later. Love n hugs xxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning my lovelys!
> 
> MC, If I wasn't so busy I would have joined you in watching Peppa Pig :rofl: x
> 
> Phoebe, BUY BUY BUY!!!! :loopy: :haha: I love a good shopping spree, enjoy! I will take it easy, as long as you do too....that means you put your feet up when you get home, okeys? x

Will do once i am shopped out hehehe!!! xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

have fun phoebe:happydance: 
cant believe im 24 weeks!!! i should really start getting a few more baby things....
question of the day....HOW ARE ALL PREG DINGDONGS OR PREG 2B DING DONGS FEEDING THEIR :baby: breast or bottle??
im bottle feeding...done it with chloe and connor so i know it works for me x


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CG* ​ :cake::cake::dance::muaha::yipee::yipee::friends::headspin::drunk::juggle::shipw::wohoo::wohoo::wine::wine::wine::loopy::loopy::rain:


*HAPPY V-DAY MC *​ :blue::blue::yipee::dance::dance::muaha::friends::shipw::juggle::juggle::football::football::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wine::loopy::loopy::rain::rain::wave::wave:

Phoebe you get yours Wednesday but enjoy your shopping sweetie :hugs::kiss:

Tink stay safe and behave yourself :haha:

Everyone else ok? hope so :kiss:

Afm like you MC waiting to see the dress then changing channel on Cbeebies :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Interesting question MC. I breastfed all of my other babies, so I am gonna give it a good ol shot again this time. HOWEVER I am not one to do it by the book, and have hungry babies (usually) so I will be expressing and supplementing from day 1 if required. I also give mine a bottle at night so I can go to bed early and get a little stretch of sleep. I don't leave the bottle till 6 weeks like they say cause my first point blank refused it, and I was unable to EVER go out without him :cry: and the trauma of weaning him off the breast at 9 months was unbearable and he was admitted to hospital with dehydration...... 

I also am doing something that some people might think strange. I will be expressing a little colostrum before the birth to save in case bubba needs a little extra after birth. I have plenty, and will freeze it and take it in hospital with me as all of mine have needed a little extra in the first few days due to dropping blood sugars.

Having said all that, I may only breastfeed for a short time, depending on the SPD. The physio has warned me that it may not get better until I stop breastfeeding. I am not convinced, but will see how it goes. 

My reasons for breastfeeding are simply that I found it worked for me, I enjoyed the convenience, and also the 'happy hormones' that you get when you feed. I liked the extension of being able to nourish my baby after it being born. I didn't like the sore nipples, the frequent exhausting feeding in the early days, and the 'tie' to having to be the one to do the feeding. BUT the seal of the deal has to be using an extra 500 cals a day and your tummy shrinking quicker. Been the only time in my life when weight loss was so easy! :haha:

What's your feelings on feeding MC? x


----------



## poppy666

Never breastfed was always tempted but im seriously ticklish on my boobies so dont think id able to :haha: stick to the bottle x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm confused, isn't it China's Bday Wednesday also?!?! eaaaaaaak I dunno now :rofl: If its your birthday today China, I send you many happy returns of the day and hope you have a wonderful birthday! 

Pops, I will be a good girl :angelnot: :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Is it Wednesday same as Phoebe?? arghhhh if so i'll just copy this page saves me doing it again lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwww your avatar is so cute Pops! and loving the new siggy :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

Aww thanks that was at our secret waterfall not a lot know where it is so very peaceful during the summer when we take the boys. :hugs: What time you off to camp Tink? x


----------



## lupinerainbow

China- Yay! For 1000 posts, go you :happydance:
MC- Happy V-day! :D :happydance: :wohoo: :loopy: Congratulations :D :happydance: Bet it feels great!
Pheobe- Have a great day shopping hun! But don&#8217;t overdo it :hugs:
Poppy- Your Avatar is lovely :hugs: 
MC & Poppy- Also doing exactly the same :haha: I only want to see the dress :haha:
AFM- Not a lot to say really AF due on 2nd or 4th&#8230; not had my first fag of the day yet so not functioning :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Back from the 1st wave of shopping woohoo!! Asda didnt know what hit them, a pretty baby event this time:haha::haha: Packing that away, as well as poss really. Then having a cuppa and then its my retail moment yeehaw!:happydance:

Cabs i am gonna try breast feeding initially, its all new to me so i'd love to have a go xxx

Tink ur right China and i share the same day. But i like to make mine an at least a week long event hehe xxx

Hi Popsy xxx:hi::hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I shall be off at about 1:30 Pops. It does look like that sort of unspoilt secret place! I love going places like that :) x

Phoebe, enjoy! I have all my baby stuff already :rofl: x


----------



## mothercabbage

well as far as feeding the baby goes....i never even gave it a thought when preg with chloe, it was bottle all the way, with Connor i just went with what i knew(bottle) the MW tried to talk me into :holly: feeding, but i just said "no tar!" :haha: with this one i will just stick with bottle...its easier for me,but i wish i was able to breast feed as they say its better but tbh just dont know if i could attatch a baby onto my nip?:shrug: not for me but God bless you all having a go!! :hugs::kiss:
ps...not impressed with Kates dress!!!! shes a fucking princess!!!! think its lame! :growlmad:


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC- Completely agree about the dress it looks cheap and nasty :wacko: whats that all about :dohh: (meaning the bit by the boobs.. like the sleeves and back of the dress)

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

I liked her sisters dress better :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

**yawns** was boringggggggggggggg and still issssssssssssss....off to :hangwashing: out


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi ladies,
Tink have a blast at camp!!:)
Poppy..digging the siggy :happydance:

Ok, so I get wake up this morning to watch the news and what do I see....the Royal Wedding...not going to lie, I was not a happer camper...grrrr. And yes I agree, Kate's dress was plain...I was expecting more. But they do say less is more.

Ladies, Our birthday(Phoebe and I) is May 3 on a Tuesday :happydance: Like you Phoebe, I celebrate all week long.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: hi china! xx happy birthday for wednesday :flower: x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!
Not had time to read back and do a proper post but just wanted to nip on and say 'Hi and hope you are all well! I posted a few days ago but think it was missed or baby n bump playing silly buggers.
Im watching the royal wedding, i think it was lovely and William and Kate looked super. . . makes you proud to be British :) I love the royal family. . . God save our gracious Queen! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl hope your all well x x x


----------



## puppycat

Hiya ladies

China, Phoebe, my birthday is May 20th wooo for Taureans!!

MC - Happy V day xxxxxx

Tink - hope you enjoy your little holiday xx

Watched the Royal wedding here from Kate going to the church, had the TV on but we were having a street party so were setting it all up before the wedding. I loved Kate's dress, I think she looked absolutely beautiful and so happy. We had a dry day here thankfully, a lovely street party from about 1pm - 4pm and Laura is now in bed completely shattered and I'm not far behind! lol x


----------



## pk2of8

hey girlies :hugs:

ugggghhhhhhh all i can think right now is "i don't wanna work tomorrrrrrooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!" blah :wacko::haha:

i saw short bits of the wedding this morning...it looked lovely. i was a little disappointed in Kate's dress as well. i thought it was very pretty but it was definitely plainer than i was expecting. but "less is more" sometimes. i was also disappointed in the kiss...would have been sweet to see something a little more dramatic, but i suppose that would have been "scandalous" :haha: anywhoo, all in all, a beautiful affair though :awww:

MC, i nursed all of my lo's although for somewhat different amounts of time. if/when dh and i have a :baby:, i will defo nurse again for as long as i can, but the longest i ever did was 11-12 months, with weaning starting around 11 months. it's a very personal decision, and i don't think any way is right or wrong. it has to be what works for you and your baby. 

poppy, i have very sensitive nips too :blush: as my dh will attest :haha: but i treasured every moment of nursing my lo's...but i also treasured the bottle-feedings too. just not the poopies :haha:

phoebe enjoy every moment of shopping that you get and i say milk it for every penny you can! :haha:

Jenny, so sorry i missed your post recently sweetie :hugs: where are you at in your cycle hun? (maybe you just said so, but i'm too daft to recall :dohh:)

tink, i hope you have a good time at camp sweetie :hugs: 

puppy, lupes, china, caz :kiss: also :hugs: to anyone else i've missed. sorry i'm not much for a long post tonight and i'm sorry if i've forgotten anyone :-( dh had a softball game tonight, so it's been a long day at the end of a long week and it'll be an even longer day tomorrow. boo. anyway, i'll talk to you lovelies more later :hug:


----------



## Hopes314

:hi:

hope everyone is doing well :)

happy vday mc!!


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx hopes:hugs: hows that rash? cleared up a bit? hope your DH shoulder is ok too...bump pic??
pk..:hugs: 
morning all other dingdongs! :wave:
question of the day today is......what is the first thing you do when you get out of bed and go down stairs? my answer is...straight to the backdoor for a fag! sad but true,:dohh:then back indoors for a :coffee: :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

morning all Trying to decide wot to do today!!! Need to buy 7 birthday cards and 3 presents, need to get a bag for Mckenzie's changing stuff bottles etc. Also need to get his feet measured and buy myself some trainers. BUT I am feeling sickly today, and Kieran is away on Scout camp this weekend :-( 

My answer MC is hearing Mckenzie shout Poo Poo So I changed a dirty nappy as soon out of bed lol once that was sorted put kettle on for cup of tea lol


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww sleeping..:hugs: for the :sick: not nice..xxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

I am so bad lol had some chocolate easter egg feeling a bit better now lol think hungry even though had breakfast.

Off to tescos now to get everything then going to pop to scout camp to c how they all are


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies

This morning I got up and brought Laura downstairs then went to run a bath.

Have been to our local church's coffee morning which was nice. I'm going to the service tomorrow morning to sample it and see if it's the church for me. I like to try before I buy.

Hope you're all ok, sorry you feel poorly SB x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm been shopping come back done my mil gardens for them nice and clean just chilling now last pill tonight wooopppp in a morning i just go the loo and make breakfast and wait for the other 2 get up x x x x x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey ladies :wave:
MC- I get up go downstairs and then have a fag, then i go get dressed etc fag always first for me too :blush: 

xxxx


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,
MC, when I get up I got to the bathroom then I take the dog out
I bottled feed my first two, but would like to try & nurse the next Lo. 
Well, I hope you ladies have a wonderful day today

TTYL
China


----------



## mothercabbage

lupinerainbow said:


> Hey ladies :wave:
> MC- I get up go downstairs and then have a fag, then i go get dressed etc fag always first for me too :blush:
> 
> xxxx

:haha: :blush: glad im not alone lol xx


----------



## poppy666

MC i go straight downstairs kettle on go outside freeze my tits off having a fag then go back upstairs to bathroom with korben n have a wash etc and sort korben out before breakfast :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: i actually click kettle on b4 going to door for a fag! lol...
hows you today? you got a bump yet? xx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah bump coming but lot of bloat still there too lol, will do a piccy later been out in Telford today collecting a dash board and airbag for new car, 2hrs there and 2hrs back 'yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn'. Hows you n bump? x


----------



## mothercabbage

big!:dohh: but i love it, an old friend said "hi fatty" the otherday, wasnt impressed i just carried on walking...straight past her, she asked my best mate if she offended me...well my best mate is my best mate for a reason, the old friend got the dressing down of her life...word like..."shes not fat its a fucking baby in her belly" were used and "silly cow" pmsl...i love my best mate she is the best :happydance:...i know im big but i also know im me with a bump, no extra weight put on anywhere, i could do with some though, maybe my Rhys will share,God knows i feed him enough! :haha:...is it your Rhys thats in the army? x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah my Rhys in Army, he in Kenya at the mo till May 11th. Ive never had nasty fatty comments whilst pregnant, but its not nice especially at times when we do feel horrid and frumpy :growlmad: you look fab MC so just ignore them and head butt them when Rhys is born :rofl::rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties :hugs: i'm soooooooo tiiiiiirrrrrreeeed :sleep: but i'll answer your question anyway mc...ummm, we don't have a downstairs right now :haha: but in any case, after i get up, usually i check to make sure my 2nd dd is up (b/c she goes off to school first) then i go back to bed. sometimes i just go back to bed b/c it's always too flippin' early. i don't care what time it is, it's too early. :haha: then i wait for dd2 to tell me she's ready to go, and i see her off and make sure ds and dd3 are up and getting ready. then it's shower time and it just keeps going from there...boring right?? :dohh:

poppy, can't wait to see your bump growing honey :hugs:

MC, your bump is perrrrfeeect!!!! :kiss:

hopes, hope you and dh are getting better sweetie :hugs:

puppy, defo check out the church before you join (do you guys "join" churches over there??) ...we went to about 5 different churches after we moved here before settling on one that was a good fit and that we felt God was leading us to. i can't stand a wishy-washy sermon/preacher. anyway, i'll be praying for you sweetie that you find what's right for you :hugs:

lupes, china, caz, sleeping :hug: hope you're all doing well. i'm off to sleep now...i'm so exhausted.... :sleep: talk to you lovely ladies tomorrow! :kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> thanx hopes:hugs: hows that rash? cleared up a bit? hope your DH shoulder is ok too...bump pic??
> pk..:hugs:
> morning all other dingdongs! :wave:
> question of the day today is......what is the first thing you do when you get out of bed and go down stairs? my answer is...straight to the backdoor for a fag! sad but true,:dohh:then back indoors for a :coffee: :haha:

Rash is doing good! It doesnt hardly itch anymore and it actually is all clear except my legs. My legs look like they are covered in bruises. People have asked me what happened and why so many bruises, then I have to explain the whole rash story :dohh:

OH's shoulder is doing great too! he has another drs appointment may 18th to see if hes ready to go back to work at that point. He is healing well, but still isnt able to do much except walk around lol. Hes doing physical therapy twice a week and theyve been stretching out his arm and doing stuff with it, but hes not really supposed to use it otherwise. Its making it difficult to get any progress with the baby room though! ugh!

I WILL post a bump pic TOMORROW(sunday).. i SWEAR! its been a very long time lol. Was at a birthday party today and people called it a "bowling ball belly" lol. It is very low and round hah. Gained 18 lbs since pre-pregnancy.. ahhh!! I feel like I can't stop eating. I'm terrified I'll never be able to lose all this weight back after baby arrives! How about you MC, how much have you gained? What about the other dingdongs?

As for your question about what to do first in the morning, I go downstairs and pee and then take the dog out to go to the bathroom. Then OH and I have a lazy sort of breakfast.

Also, been having braxton hicks for a couple weeks.. i THINK?? My belly will get tight and hard and like really defined for a minute or so and I feel it happening but it doesn't hurt or anything, hardly noticeable. Sometimes it happens a ton of times in one day, and other times I'll go 5 or 6 days without one that I notice. I have no idea. lol.

Hope everyone is well, seems so quiet on here lately, what happened!? Let's see bellies!!


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies!

I'm back in the UK now. You will have to fill me in on any news as I haven't read back, prob way too much to read and I'm jet lagged and too lazy! :haha:

I'm huge and will take a belly pic soon. 

Hopes 18 lbs sounds good for 24 weeks hun. Don't worry. I think I've gained about 20lbs so far :argh: prob is I was a few pounds over my ideal weight before :dohh: oh well will worry about it after baby is here. It didn't help that while I was in the USA I ate all the food I missed which 99% was junk :rofl: I had at least 3 strawberry Mcdonalds shakes. The ones in England are poop! The ones there are delish! Had Ihop, Arby's, Wendys, Applebees(not good though), The longhorn Steakhouse, Tastee subs, pizza just to name a few so expected to gain a few extra these last couple of weeks!:haha:
I bought tons of baby clothes, blankets etc. and a portable baby swing. Everything is girly so I sure hope they were right about the sex or I'm in BIG trouble!:haha:

Hope all ding dongs are doing well!xx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy...head butts is the answer!!:rofl: wait til august,the feckers wont know whats hit them...:kiss::hugs:
pk...:hugs: thanx
hopes...my weight is being weird...some days im over 10st 10lb but then others im back down to 10st 7lb...i started at 9st 12lb btw..:hugs: glad the rash is going and looking forward to the bump pic!!:thumbup: as for braxton hicks,im the same, some days i get lots and others dont notice any, ive heard if you stay hydrated they ease off?:shrug: xx
coral...welcome home, im on the job of getting a baby swing..i want the fisher price rain forest one:thumbup: its cute!! sounds like you had fun in NJ:hugs:
:hugs: to all other dingdongs....
ok and now random question of the day....whats your favo chocolate bar? mine is a frys turkish delight nom nom
 



Attached Files:







turkish delight.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## coral11680

morning Cabbage :hugs:

not sure whats my favourite chocolate bar. I love Galaxy ripple and Bounty. Also like Cadburys dairy milk :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all me dinner is on i am starving going to paint the fench in my garden today why its lovely again my fav chocolate bar is a dime bar x x x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,
Coral welcome back, glad you had a wonderful trip:flower:

MC, I'm enjoying your questions of the day. My favorite choclate bar is a tie between a Mars bar with almonds or whatchamacallit

Asfm...just waitng on my cross hairs...I think my sinus infection has delayed it..LOL Have a wonderful day ladies:flower:
 



Attached Files:







mars.jpg
File size: 3.5 KB
Views: 20









bars.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Hopes314

heres pics i promisedd.... took them just now for you guysss :) I started out at 118 lbs and now weigh 136. Ahhh! 
Bump is really low. At my 20 week ultrasound the lady said that baby was really low in there even though there was extra room. She said babys feet were crammed against my cervix. I can tell the feet are still there because I get sharp pains from being kicked in the cervix all the time. Baby better start thinking about changing position before it gets too comfy like that! Oh, and I have a semi-outty now lol. Parts of it are just completely flat and then part is an outty.

Coral glad you are backkkkk :) You named all those yummy restaurants and milkshakes and now I want them ALL! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







23+3(2).jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4









23+3.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## China girl

Aww Hopes...you look lovely:thumbup:


----------



## sleeping bubs

fantastic bump Hopes  

Hey china how u?? 

Getting impatient for my scan date now lol


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Hopes i bet thats a :blue::blue::winkwink:

Evening everyone :flower:


----------



## China girl

SleepingB...I'm getting better, just trying to get over this sinus infection...how are you doing??

Hey Poppy... was thinking girl my self. I guess caused I carried both of my boys high:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

lol i carried all my boys low :haha::shrug: everyone use to comment on me ready to drop but i had months to go pmsl just goes to show it dont matter how you carry them it could be a he/she x


----------



## China girl

Yeah..your right...LOL
Old wives tale I suppose:winkwink:


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh bless ya hope it clears up soon China.

Hey Poppy how u?? 

Can't believe Mckenzie is in bed asleep already lol don't usually go to bed till 8 half 8 but today half 7, had a couple of meltdowns today as wanted his dummy try to only give him it when nap or bed time, got the changing bag and empyted it I put it on coat hook and he stood there screaming bless him :-(


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes...i say :blue: now.....lovely bump!!! :hugs:
china, i like asking the random question of the day :haha: lovin' the choc bar whatgmicallit...or something:shrug: :haha:
:wave: poppy,sleeping and all others xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

In a word CONSTIPATED 2 days now :haha::haha: korben still up cos OH playing with him when ive told him not to cos he's hyper now grrrrr :dohh:

How you feeling in yourself? xx


----------



## China girl

Poppy, I feel for ya...I hate being constipated

MC...that whatchamacallit is so gooood..mmm...now I must run down to store and get me one

Thanks SB, in the last stages of letting nature takes it course. I can actually breathe out my nose...YAY!!!:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

I have IBS and usually only go once a week, but feels uncomfortable more whist PG so neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed to go pmsl x

Hi MC hope you had a good day :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Poppy have you tried prune juice or apple juice...just trying to help :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

May try apple juice CG thanks :kiss: hate prunes lol ewwww


----------



## puppycat

pk2of8 said:


> puppy, defo check out the church before you join (do you guys "join" churches over there??) ...we went to about 5 different churches after we moved here before settling on one that was a good fit and that we felt God was leading us to. i can't stand a wishy-washy sermon/preacher. anyway, i'll be praying for you sweetie that you find what's right for you :hugs:

Thanks for the prayers PK, very sweet of you :hugs:

I went to the service this morning, it was lovely actually. When I went to the coffee morning yesterday they had a quiz on the table with 20 bible questions. My neighbour and I took an hour and a half researching the bible and got them all right :happydance: then today they gave us a prize (which we weren't expecting) and it's a lovely potted plant, I've no idea what it is but I'll upload a pic. (If anybody knows what it is I'd like to know!)

Hopes - lovely picture of bump - I carried Laura very low but when she was born it turned out she had a very short cord hence being low.

Poppy - Sorry you're having tummy troubles hun - I'm the same as you normally but pregnancy is the one and only time I've been regular and without strain. 

Hope you're all ok anyway, DH been unwell today so it's been tiring looking after him and Laura but I suppose he's allowed to be ill once in a while. Heh.
 



Attached Files:







plant.jpg
File size: 76 KB
Views: 2


----------



## puppycat

Oh and my favourite chocolate has to be turkish delight too - yum.


----------



## Hopes314

my favorite chocolate.. hard to say with me lately lol. I really like 3 musketeers.


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> my favorite chocolate.. hard to say with me lately lol. I really like 3 musketeers.

My son loves those...its the only candy bar he can eat with his braces..LOL


----------



## pk2of8

hey girlies...i feel awful :sick: been feeling just generally not well all day, but nothing to gripe about. i went to the grocery store and as i was leaving (about 30 mins ago) this terrible wave of nausea hit me and i was so afraid i was going to hurl right there in the parking lot. :sick: now just generally feeling nauseous again but with a terrible headache and dizzy. ugh. i know what you're all thinking...i'm not getting my hopes up. i get the same symptoms from the normal progesterone rise during lp on occasion and also sometimes when my old neck injury has been acting up (which it has recently). so i'm not putting any store by it (at least that's what i keep telling myself), because if i do then it's just a terrible emotional roller coaster all over again :cry: 

as for me and chocolate...i'm really not a chocolate person, don't generally like it really but every once in a while (read between the lines...around/during af times...) i crave it. :wacko: so when that happens i usually will have a little piece of Dove milk chocolate or Symphony milk chocolate. every once in a while a 3 musketeers, but that's really it for me and chocolate. :haha:

coral, very happy to hear you got back to UK safely hun :hugs:

hopes, awesome that you and ur dh are recovering so well and the bump looks fantastic! i could never guess gender. i carried all of mine the same, so i'm clueless when it comes to guessing :haha:

china, i hope your sinus infection finishes clearing up for u :hugs: stinks to be all stuffed up like that. although, i think i'd give just about anything to be stuffed up right at this moment and not have to smell dh's chicken that he's eating :sick::haha: (i'm not getting my hopes up...i'm not getting my hopes up...)

MC, really liking the daily questions too hun :thumbup:

tink, hope you're enjoying your weekend at camp :hugs:

puppy, what a pretty plant! i've seen those before, but i couldn't tell you what it is. :dohh: i'm no good with stuff like that :haha:

caz and sleeping :hugs::kiss: i hope you both had a lovely weekend.

sorry if i missed anybody :hugs: love to you all and i'm going to try to sleep so i don't have to smell dh's chicken anymore :sleep::sick::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: happy monday to all..:haha:
well i officially cant sleep now! just wake up everytime bump kicks or if i try moving i wake...im never going to survive another 15.5 weeks!!!:dohh:
nothing much to report here so straight onto the random question of the day......
what is your favourite flower? mine is the simple daffodil...awww OH knows this and i gets hundreds throughout spring!! :awww: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm think i my do a opk in a bit just to see i had pain in my ovaries yesterday we are going up to the dam with the dogs today my fav flower is a lilly x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

have fun caz! :happydance: x


----------



## China girl

Ladies, 
Can someone look at my chart.....where are my cross hairs???


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: china...FF puts cross hairs on when your temp goes and stays above the cover line temp for 3 days running, looks like you havent had 3 temps above your coverline temp yet..:shrug: im no expert but thats how FF works apparently :flower:


----------



## China girl

Thanks MC


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,
PK, I hope your feeling better today.
Have fun Caz and enjoy this wondeful day

I hope the rest of my ding dongs are doing well today.

MC, my favorite flower is gerber daisies

asfm, sinus infection is clearing up..YAY!!! and studying for my last exam...woohoo!!! :)


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon everyone :flower:

PK sorry to hear your poorly, i hate being ill n especially being sick think ive a phobia on that lol :haha: huge hugs :hugs::kiss::hugs:

CG ff is fickled i didnt get cross hairs in my last cycle after 2 temp rises cos i entered 'dry' for my CM once i entered 'watery' it gave me them :shrug:

afm i dont have fav chocolate cos i dont eat much of it it gives me migraines, hmmm if i had to pick a fav flower it would be a black rose :thumbup: but as far as flowers go they just attract wasps and bee's so i steer clear :haha:


----------



## China girl

Thanks Poppy, if I'm dry I just leave it blank. I just hope my sinus infecction (illness) did not prevent me from ovulating.


----------



## poppy666

That maybe why if you leave blank for say CM or positive OPK etc FF dont have much to go by for a definate Ov day... dunno Tink and Coral know more lol... fx'd you ov'd and your covered sweetie xx


----------



## phoebe

Howdy all:howdy::howdy::howdy: how are we all today?? xx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been mia. I've missed you all.

CG- sometimes o day is not real clear to ff and it takes longer to get crosshairs I would say you have possible o on cd15 but we'll have to see a few more temps then prob get a better idea

Poppy- yay you've made it to 12weeks that's wonderful I love your new avatar pic and siggy Korben is such a cutie

Coral- happy to see that you've made it back to the UK safe and sound I'm glad that you were able to enjoy all your American favorites while you were here

Pheobe- how r u feeling? you're almost there just a few more weeks. can't wait to see little one!!

PK- sorry that you aren't feeling well sometimes I would get that as well when the progesterone would come into my system I hope that this is a good sign for you

MC- love the questions of the day that's a good idea for chocolate I love to have a piece of good dark chocolate like a truffle or just 70% dark and my favorite flower is the stargazer lily 

Hopes- great bump pic you are carrying low but I really don't know what that means in terms of whether you're having a boy or girl

:wave: Tink hope that you're feeling okay

Hello to all the other ding dong ladies I hope that you're all well

asfm- everything is going pretty well I have my next ob appt tomorrow and I should be able to hear the hb with the doppler and I hope that everything will still be okay with the diabetes so far my blood sugars have been pretty good I also went to a diabetes education class and the teacher explained to me that if my sugars do get too high that taking insulin is really not a bad thing that it doesn't cross the placenta and high blood sugars are much more dangerous anyways you ladies probably do not want to hear all this but I'll update you all tomorrow on my appt


----------



## poppy666

Not long before you hit the 12wk mark sweetie :happydance: hope everything goes well at your appointment tomorrow.... :kiss:

Hiya Phoebe you ok? :hugs:

Question: With korben i took folic till 12wks then just took Vitamin D, anyone else stop taking folic at 12wks? I was taking Pregnacare but made me even worst with the nausea so stopped x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Ding Dongs!!!!

I'm back :happydance: not dancing though, absolutely shattered and not feeling too good. I think I have reached that point of wanting out, way before the bubba is cooked.....not good. I feel dizzy and breathless, swoolen, shattered, in pain, and full to the brim of baby. Just gonna go shower and put on some PJ's might be in a better mood when I get back :rofl:

Missed you all, will catch up on the posts after my shower :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Tink you hit that wall now, huge hugs go get your shower :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!
Sorry i ain't been around much but had so much on lately!
Hope ttc'ing Ding Dong's are well and pregnancy symptoms let up for our preggo Ding Dong's soon :)
My favourite chocloate is anything chocolate haha and my favourite flowers are anything artificial as i feel guilty when real one's die due to my neglect lol
As for where i am in my cycle im on cd18 and think today will be ovulation day for me as i got a smiley face on my digital opk's last night before bed and had some pretty intense cramps, i am going to test in half an hour and check my opk's are bak to negative. So as of tomorrow i should be in the TWW :) DH and I have bd'd cd14, 16, 17 and will bd again tonight x


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Jenny fx'd you caught that eggy :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

OMG THEY FECKING EDITED MY SIGGY AGAIN FFS :growlmad:


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies!

I don't have time to really read back...hope all is well.
Tink- hope you feel better after some rest.
Poppy- congrats on hitting 12 weeks! Woohoo- when is your next appt?

AFM- I have a doc appt today....not looking forward to it. I think I will get my GD test results and will also get yelled at as I have gained 8 lbs in 3 weeks- yikes! Not sure why...I have been swelling alot, but that gain is even when I am not swelling. ugh.

Hope to catch up with you all soon! :hug:

Oh, and I love all chocolate....but really love Peanut butter cups...and my favorite flower is a Peony- so beautiful.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok, everything under control now :rofl: Sorry guys, went into melt down there :haha: 

Still feeling like shite, but I think I can cope a little longer now!

Lew, hope you get on ok at the docs! x

Jenny, :dust: on your ov honey!!!! x

Pops :growlmad: why do they keep messing with your siggy?!?!? weird, usually it just wont save if you go over your space?

Not really remembered what's been going on, so frightened to do a 'include' everyone post in case I miss someone. So I'm just gonna chil, say I'm pleased to be back, and hope everyone is ok :haha: I can follow the action now.

Consultant for me in the morning, wondering what that may bring?! x


----------



## poppy666

Its annoying Tink, but ive been lucky they just took two tickers off so doing them again and going to copy my whole siggy into my documents ready for next time lol think its cos i venture around the forum and they got nothing better to do :haha:

Glad to hear your more chilled now :hugs:

Lew good luck for your oppointment today and my NT scan is Thurseday :kiss:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Poppy, congrats on being 12 weeks. . . so exciting! Have you told family and friends you are pregnant?

Thanks Tink hope u start to feel better but stay strong cause not too long to go!

I had to edit my last post cause im on cd18 not cd19 lol 
Anyways just done my opk and it is blaring positive tonight so defo not back to negative, so do you guys think it is more likely that i will O tonight or tomorrow considering my opk has been positive since 9pm last night? This is when i wish i temp lol I will still bd just means i won't know exactly what dpo i am. Today i haven't had as bad cramping as last night but my stomach feels heavy really low down and kinda tender especially when i go over bumps in the car lol i think i must be having a mighty strong O so here's hoping i can catch that egg! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hard to say Jen, could have already happened, be happening now, or happen tomorrow :haha: I say get a few more :spermy: in for luck :) x

Pops, ah I see :haha: you naughty naughty girl :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

:haha:

Whats the consultant doing to you tomorrow Tink?

Jenny when i ov'd last cycle i just had cramps after dtd that afternoon 2 days after my positive OPK 'ff confirmed i ov'd that day' :shrug: just keep jumping his bones lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops.....hopefully a C-SECTION.........TOMORROW :rofl: 

No really, prob nothing. She wanted to see me to make some decisions on the delivery, but she prob wont as she ordered a growth scan for 28 weeks, but I never had one cause the diabetic midwife changed them to 32 and 36 weeks instead. Was gonna cancel it and rearrange till 32 weeks, but been feeling so shitty this past week thought it might be a good idea to still go the appointment. x


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: i feel your pain lol i hated it with korben after 30wks come my sweep at 38wks id had enough totally. Ended up propted up with pillows in bed cos i couldnt breath properly lying down... horrid dont envy you sweetie, plus you got other problems too which dont make it easier :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That's exactly it Poppy.......I am that stage now :rofl: I can't breath laying down, I can't breath even sitting up half the time!


----------



## poppy666

Get them to check your iron levels cos i was told that can make you breathless too, but my levels were ok think it was cos i was a lot older with korben with the other 3 i cant remember being so breathless :shrug: im dreading getting it again x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I had them checked last week, they are low, so yes that prob why :haha: I still want out though! No seriously, a lot more chilled now. I guess the weekend WAS a little too much for me and tipped me over the edge. 

Oh and BTW, welcome to the Second tri! :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

They have done over your siggy again...........


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> They have done over your siggy again...........

They taking the piss now :haha: thanks 2nd Tri never thought id get here :happydance:

Gonna go copy n paste my siggy again pmsl x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I knew you would :hugs: when did you say your scan was? Thursday? x


----------



## poppy666

I noticed my whole post with siggy is slightly wider than yours :wacko: so maybe thats whats getting mine edited all the time, may drop a ticker :dohh:

Scan at 10.30am then i think more bloods then home, going to ask for a potty shot seen as im paying the £4 for the piccy...

Dont you be staying up long missy you must be shattered, oh forgot to say i used a Karvol Vaporiser plug in with my breathlessness, may help a little x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hmmm maybe, have you emailed them to ask why it keeps going? I'll try the karvol when I get to the shops I think, I'll try ANYTHING :haha: Yup will get my big butt up stairs in a min, speak to you tom x


----------



## poppy666

Night Tink cya tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

just checking in..:wave:
happy 2nd tri poppy!!:happydance: ive had enough of it now i want 3rd tri!!!! :dohh: xx


----------



## China girl

MommyV said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I've been mia. I've missed you all.
> 
> CG- sometimes o day is not real clear to ff and it takes longer to get crosshairs I would say you have possible o on cd15 but we'll have to see a few more temps then prob get a better idea
> 
> Poppy- yay you've made it to 12weeks that's wonderful I love your new avatar pic and siggy Korben is such a cutie
> 
> Coral- happy to see that you've made it back to the UK safe and sound I'm glad that you were able to enjoy all your American favorites while you were here
> 
> Pheobe- how r u feeling? you're almost there just a few more weeks. can't wait to see little one!!
> 
> PK- sorry that you aren't feeling well sometimes I would get that as well when the progesterone would come into my system I hope that this is a good sign for you
> 
> MC- love the questions of the day that's a good idea for chocolate I love to have a piece of good dark chocolate like a truffle or just 70% dark and my favorite flower is the stargazer lily
> 
> Hopes- great bump pic you are carrying low but I really don't know what that means in terms of whether you're having a boy or girl
> 
> :wave: Tink hope that you're feeling okay
> 
> Hello to all the other ding dong ladies I hope that you're all well
> 
> asfm- everything is going pretty well I have my next ob appt tomorrow and I should be able to hear the hb with the doppler and I hope that everything will still be okay with the diabetes so far my blood sugars have been pretty good I also went to a diabetes education class and the teacher explained to me that if my sugars do get too high that taking insulin is really not a bad thing that it doesn't cross the placenta and high blood sugars are much more dangerous anyways you ladies probably do not want to hear all this but I'll update you all tomorrow on my appt

That's what I was thinking too mommyv...hopeful I will know something soon:wacko:


----------



## China girl

Tink, I understand wanting bubba out...just take it easy (easier said than done...I know)

Jenny..got my FX'd for you hun

Hiya Poppy and MC:hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: china..xxx


----------



## poppy666

Hiya you two :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Did you see me stressing again about them editing my siggy? tell ya i be re-doing it whilst in fecking labour at this rate lol


----------



## mothercabbage

tink:hugs: xx:kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes poppy, idk what their prob with your siggy is mine looks bigger????:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

I took a ticker off so they can piss off now :haha:

Hope your well lovely :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea im ok, i feel massive.im always moaning, God help my family in the next 15(ish) weeks:dohh:
scan on thursday did i read?? :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh we all moan especially as you get further on, its damn hard being preggo lol it'll be over soon :kiss:

Yeah scan Thurseday get this one out the way and i can relax a little more x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:growlmad: I'm back....no point in trying to sleep. Can't breathe and I feel like I'm gonna be sick FFS!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr at this rate I'll be sectioned under the mental heath act at the antinatal clinic tomorrow :rofl:

China, yes hopefully we will see in a few days what's going on. Like Pop's said, it only takes the odd stat to throw the whole formula out x

MC, thanks for the hugs, I think my family will be insane by D day also :rofl: x


----------



## Damita

:wave: just lurking, CD60 here feeling pretty fed up, doctors app for next Wednesday..


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :growlmad: I'm back....no point in trying to sleep. Can't breathe and I feel like I'm gonna be sick FFS!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr at this rate I'll be sectioned under the mental heath act at the antinatal clinic tomorrow :rofl:

pmsl that made me laugh out loud :haha: 1st sectioned ding dong before birth x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: My poor consultant is gonna get it if she suggests waiting till after my due date I tell ya :haha: 

Damita, have you O'd? so maybe you just need to wait out your LP now? x


----------



## pk2of8

hey lovelies :hugs: my temp really jumped up a lot today. we'll see how it goes the rest of this week. i'm feeling so-so. i started to think last night that i was getting really sick. i was having chills and thought i was running a fever, but i felt fine when i woke up this morning. been ok today until this afternoon...same queezy (sp??) feeling...kind of comes and goes in waves. again tho, not getting my hopes up as sometimes i get this from the progesterone anyway, and i'm obviously having a strong prog surge this cycle with the high temps so early on. i usually peak around 9/10 dpo with the temp i had today at 6dpo :shrug: 

mc...i don't know what my favey flower is! :dohh: i do love roses...just classic. i'm sure i'd have one if i looked at pictures, but i'm not good with the names :wacko: :hugs:

poppy, good grief, i'd be frustrated too over your siggy...i keep forgetting to add some names to mine from some of our newer ladies (sorry girls :hugs:) i'll get around to it tho. did you say your next scan is this week? i can't believe you're 12 wks already!!! wow!! :hugs:

tink, you poor thing! :awww: i remember that feeling. i was always so SICK of being preggo by about where you're at now. i was so glad (in that sense) that i delivered early. i couldn't have made it any longer than i did with each one (35-36 weeks). but it's all for a beautiful thing...we all know that and that's why we endure it :hugs: 

jenny, sounds like you will ov tonight or tomorrow hun! deffo keep up with the bd'ing until your cm dries up. that's another big clue. or if you don't have a lot of ewcm, sometimes you can tell by when you just don't feel "wet" "down there" anymore (sorry if tmi :blush:) just try to pay attention to that as a secondary sign when you're not temping or a little unsure :hugs:

mommyv, i'm sure you'll do fine with your blood sugar levels hun. i think it's so important to have a well-balanced diet...just keep monitoring it... i can't believe you're almost 12 wks too! wow! going by so fast!! :hugs:

china, you should be on ov any day now, if you haven't already sweetie. it is possible that your illness could have delayed your ov. just try to keep up an every other day bd pattern. trust me, i KNOW how hard that can be, but it'll all work out :hugs:

caz, when are you due to ov hun? gotta be soon right? :hugs:

damita :hugs: that's got to be torture...such a looonnnnggg cycle. hopefully you'll start getting somewhere with your doc appts hunni. :hugs: 

i'm sorry if i missed anybody today :hugs: i'm tired again, and now i'm starting to have an asthma attack...the tightness in my chest, short of breath. ugh. :wacko: anyway, i found out b/c of posts on fb that my best girlfriend (the one who got preggo right away last july when she started trying) i guess was being induced saturday or yesterday or something. she didn't even tell me. :cry: i called her a few times several weeks ago, she never returned my call. finally she pm'd me on fb and said she just didn't feel like talking. she's regretted the pg ever since she got pg and has complained about it so much. well i've told you girls about it before. it just hurts that she's excluding me on purpose now. i guess i haven't been very supportive of her...i just was so hurt by her constant griping and whining and so forth when we want this so bad and we haven't gotten preggo, and i felt she was very insensitive to that. :sad1: i don't know. i just don't know what to think about it all. anyway, i'll stop pouting now and gonna head on to bed. :kiss: nitey-nite dolls! :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Just stopping in to say hey. :wave: I can't believe how far along all the preggy ladies are in weeks. So amazing. Makes me smile . :).

Pk2 hang in there. I hope things work out with you and your friend. Maybe things will change for the better once everything's settled down a bit.


----------



## Hopes314

:hi:

tink hope you start feeling better, sounds miserable really! :hugs:

MC my favorite flower is a rose.. i have a rose tattoo below my hip bone actually, and I'm terrified its going to be ruined from all the stretching going on there ugh! And how you said you are tired of 2nd tri, ready for 3rd.. i agree.. getting olddddd. :(

poppy congrats on 12 weeks, do you feel relieved at all? :)

damita cd60 wow. i totally feel your pain though. i was so miserable with the crazy cycles. the one i got my bfp on was my longest cycle yet, was headed toward 50 days if not for bfp. hopefully the doctor can figure it out and maybe it will be a quick fix :hugs:

hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!!! :rofl: (4.38 in the UK)

Gave up on sleeping, SLEEPING IS FOR WIMPS :rofl:

PK, sorry you have been feeling sickly, and I know you don't wanna hear how its a good sign and all. I'm just willing the next few days to roll by ASAP for you so you can come out of TWW limbo, it must be so hard after all this time :hugs: and you don't need your 'friend' making it harder :hug: :hugs: :hug: x

Hopes, how's the PR now? How's DH shoulder? How's your back? I remember now, you did a bump pic :) very lovely bump Hopes, and a lovely size for a first time pregnancy :happydance: x

Regal, lovely to see you stop by! How are things with you? x


----------



## Damita

Unsure when and if I have ovulated going by cm.. I just hope AF doesn't come on next Tuesday it's my presentation for uni and would rather not be on AF..


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita, Oh I see..... Hope the presentation goes well! I hate them things. x

Oh yez the questions of the day. I love stargazer lily's, roses and gerberas. Choc? Gotta be :
 



Attached Files:







fr.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ahhh I remebers today is a special day :winkwink:
HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHOEBE AND CHINA!!!!!!!!
:thumbup::cake::laugh2::dance::yipee::friends::headspin::drunk::howdy::juggle::fool::beer::wohoo::rain::bunny::lolly::loopy::wohoo::wine::beer::fool::juggle::tease::drunk::howdy::headspin::friends::yipee::dance::cake::hugs::happydance::thumbup:
​


----------



## phoebe

Morning all xxxx
Just popping on quick as i have a v.busy (birth)day lined up. Tink i feel ur pain, i cant breathe at all at night and its killing me. I have so had enough, i keep being sick all the time again and the tension in my bump and nether regions makes walking really quite difficult and uncomfortable in general, hence my absence on here as i feel bloody tender n irritable:shrug:. Plus :baby: seems to enjoy kicking 7 bell of crap out of me at the same time:wacko: Have got my 2nd growth scan, DMW and GP app tom, so i hope they go well and that they can help........... Howdy all other DD's xxx i will do a proper post and catch up with u all soon.......Promise:dohh::flower::winkwink: xxxxx



But what i popped on here for was to wish my fellow birthday mate a very Happy Birthday!!! Hope u have great day lovely xxxxxxxxx
:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:friends::friends::friends::drunk::drunk::drunk::friends::friends::friends::drunk::drunk::drunk:
HAPPY BIRTHDAY GORGEOUS GIRL XXXXX
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## phoebe

YAY!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I do be an old fart today mostly:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Thankyou Tinkerbell xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::flower::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::flower::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww Phoebe, sounds just like what's going on here :hugs: We will get there honey :thumbup: Have a wonderful day :flower: x

I'm just forcing down a quick bite before I leave for the hospital :wacko: If I'm not back you can find me in my local mental health inpatients ward :rofl: x


----------



## phoebe

U may find me there already. I'll bagsy the next bed to me :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: hope it goes well lovely. Hugs xxxxx
Will try and get on later to see how we are all doing. Big fat huggles all round xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:cake::cake::cake::happydance::happydance: happybirthday china and dum dum... :happydance::happydance:
:cake::cake::cake:
random question of the day is....do you have any tatoo's and what is your opinion of them.... i have7, all quite hidden, i think the tasteful ones are nice..i dont like massive ones on ladies arms and faces...x


----------



## poppy666

:wohoo::wohoo::rain::rain::tease::wine::wine::wohoo:*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHOEBE AND CG HOPE YOU BOTH HAVE A LOVELY DAY *​
Tink hope all goes well at your appointment :hugs:

MC yes i have a tattoo bottom of my back of two dragons, will post a piccy later when i find my camera.. I fainted when i had that done and banged my head on the chair, also bit my mouth inside when i passed out, was well embarrassed to wake up with my pants down and everyone around me :haha::haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tink- Good luck at appointment :hugs: 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHINA & PHEOBE 
:happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :happydance: :flower: :cake: :cake: :dance: :yipee: :dance: :yipee: :bike: :friends: :headspin: :serenade: :hugs2: :drunk: :icecream: :ninja: :fool: :fool: :beer: :wine: :loopy: :loopy: :rain: :rain: :flasher: :bunny: :bunny: :D :D :holly:

AFM- AF just got me :cry: wasn't really expecting it not to this cycle but you know how it is :cry: 

MC- Yes i have 2 one which says mum with daisies on my shoulder and one which is a heart with wings that OH also has 

:hug: to all other DD ladies & bubbas :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

LR :hugs::kiss::hugs: hope your ok xxx


----------



## pk2of8

g'morning sweetie pies :hugs:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHINA AND PHOEBE
:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool:
​I hope you both have a wonderful day!!! xxxxxx mwah

phoebe, sorry you're feeling so miserable too hun. i really feel for you and tink both...just hang in there luv. it does get harder the farther along, but you've really only got, what is it?, 8 weeks to go?? it'll fly by hun. :hugs:

now, girls...i'm freaking out!!!!! :argh::argh::argh: i've had a MAJOR temp drop this morning. my temps are all over the place different from what they usually do. today really COULD be an implantation dip...7dpo... O. M. G. :argh::argh::argh: i'm just freaking out b/c i'm going to be so flipping angry if i'm having all this crap going on with me and don't get a bfp. :dohh::growlmad::dohh: i mean, i can't believe we may have got it this time!!! OMG, but if we didn't and my body is playing these stupid games on me, it's just going to be so much worse!!!! :cry::cry::sad2::sad2: oh man, i HATE the waiting when it's like this!!! i want so badly to be hopefuly about this. i know the chances really are SO slim, but it would be just the most amazing thing....ahhh, i know you all know how it is. last night, i really thought i was going to vomit again :sick: dh brought me a donut (you all know how i love donuts), and i couldn't take more than 2 bites before i had to put it away from me or i would have been sick! i would have killed for some saltine crackers last night!! :haha: but again, i'm so scared to get my hopes up and that my body is just being cruel to me :sad2::sad2: i don't know what to think and i need some perspective... :wacko:


----------



## Damita

:dance: :dance: HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHINA & PHOEBE :dance: :dance:
Hope you both have a fab day :flower:


----------



## pk2of8

:dohh: i forgot about the question... nope, i don't have any tattoos. i've occasionally thought about getting a little one in an inconspicuous spot, but i wouldn't know what to get to start with, then i'm always worried that i'll regret it later (and you can't take it back), and then i'm afraid of how much it would hurt. :haha: i have a high pain tolerance, but i don't know if it would work the same for things i voluntarily inflict on myself if you get what i mean :haha: as for tattoos in general on other people, i also don't like the really big ones that are obvious...one of my cousins has done that all across her chest and arms. it makes me sad to see it. i just think there's NO way to get it off. sure there's surgery, but that's extremely painful and sometimes leaves scarring and sometimes it doesn't work. eh well...to each his own, but i don't think i ever could.

lupes, i'm sorry sweetie and i hope you can rest up. i know your first couple af days are pretty nasty with the cramping :hugs: have a good rest and maybe this cycle will be better now that you're all settled in your new place. aren't you going to start going for testing soon too??


----------



## puppycat

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY FELLOW TAUREANS!!

17 days and counting until my birthday - woop!

Found out this morning that one of my school friends had a little boy at 6am this morning and strangely the news made me feel a little broody - I have been umming and ahhing about TTC again after this last months m/c but maybe I will be ok :shrug:

PK I have absolutely everything crossed for you honey, I really hope it is implantation and you are currently snuggling a sticky little beanie :flower:

My favourite flower is a gerbera - love them, had them in my wedding bouquet. (the dark pink on the table)

Laura is having photos done this afternoon which I'm going to buy with my severance money from work when it finally arrives. Hoping to get a lovely canvas print of the 3 of us to put on the wall next to the one we have of our wedding and family.

Have a good day girls xxx
 



Attached Files:







SDC10267.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## puppycat

Oh I forgot today's question too!

I have a friend who's a tattoo artist and she has an awful lot of them as you'd imagine. They are very tasteful and she is gorgeous. I think if they have been done by someone who is obviously talented then they can be a lovely expression of yourself.

I did design one for when Laura was born but I haven't been brave enough to get it done as yet. I'm not sure if I will ever be! I too am afraid of the pain (after childbirth that seems a little silly!) but there it is, I'm a scaredy cat!


----------



## pk2of8

aww, thank you puppycat :hugs: you gave me a nice little vision there :cloud9: all i can do is wait :wacko: that's the hardest part :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Aww PK, I frightened to get my hopes up for you also, I so want this to be your BFP cycle! :hugs: will be stalking your chart for massive temp rise tomorrow. x

Puppycat, not for me to decide, but I'm hoping you might try this cycle as you have a great chance after the chemical. Are you feeling a little better now? :hugs: x

Lupine, I'm sorry honey, I think I must have missed your post....sending you big hugs :hug: :hugs: :hug: x

Morning everyone else, Pops, MC n co :wave: 

I made it back from the consultant :haha: very vague really. Said its looking like 38 weeks for induction but all depends on what happens over the next few weeks with everything else ie. B.P, blood sugars, scans, anaesthetic app etc ect. BP still high, still anaemic, sugars running high still, bubba measuring in at 33 weeks. Gotta be seen weekly now, and got to get fetching anti-embolism stockings to wear....greeeeeeeeat I'm gonna look so sexy :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and MC, I have no tatoos. Not really ever fancied one! I think some can look really lovely, but just never really had the inclination x


----------



## poppy666

Tink 38wks woohoooo bet your counting the weeks down now cos i would pmsl :hugs:

I gotta get those sock for holidays and dont have a clue what size you have to go for :wacko: they're very sexy looking arnt they lol...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I have been told to wear them all day and just take them off at night.....sorry but I'm not actually going down Tesco in the summer with them on :rofl: yes counting down the weeks Pops! I dunno about size, I got to pick up a prescription for them from my G.P?

Got my tens machine this morning, that should help whittle away a few days lol quite a pleasant sensation really!


----------



## pk2of8

oooh i always liked the tens machine too tink! i would love to have that for my neck and upper back sometimes! thanks for the support too hun :hugs: i'm going to be so disappointed if i don't have a massive temp rise tomorrow morning :cry: ugh. the nausea at night has been very pronounced too. worse than usual. and i've had tons of creamy cm...globs of it at times :blush: (tmi) all good signs, i know, but still. it could all be explainable. that's what makes it so frustrating. :wacko: well, i just hope i know one way or the other rather early. i can't stand waiting in limbo. if it's not to be, i'd rather just know and get it over with asap so i can deal with it and move on...not the dreaded wondering and thinking "maybe..." all the time. :sad1:


----------



## LEW32

Morning ladies! I logged on to try to catch up with you as I have been a bad ding donger lately. OH still hasn't gotten our computer fixed, so I can only log on here and there on my work computer.

Tink- Hope you are feeling ok hun, sounds like you are having a tough go of it.... I think I might have to get me some of the fun stockings too- mine more for swelling and varicose veins- my mom has them really bad and I am starting to get them- blah.

Poppy- 2 more days until scan! YAY!

Puppycat- :hug: to you. I hope you get that :bfp: soon. I like gerberas too- they are sooo pretty and fun in the spring and summer.

PK- keeping everything crossed for you hun!!!!! A friend of mine says to 'visualize what you want to happen and it will' - not sure I believe that but it can't hurt! So, I am going to visualize a big temp rise for you tomorrow.

:hi: to MC, CG, Lupine, Hopes, and all the other ding dongers!

AFM, had my appt last night and it went well. MY BP is fine and my Diabetes test came back normal surprisingly- so I am relieved. As for the swelling, my doc said I am probably just more of a 'sweller' so unfortunatley I am just going to have to deal with it and drink lots of water and limit salt. 
I gained 9 lbs in the past 3 weeks though :wacko:, so really got to watch what I am eating- but its so hard- I love sweets these days.


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,
Thank you all for the birthday wishes!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY AWESOME,TERRIFC,SEXY, ONE OF A KIND BIRTHDAY BUDDY!!. I hope you have the BEST DAY EVER!!!! :)

Lupine :hugs:

Tink & Poppy, why don't you tie dye those white socks you have to were..make a fashion statement :thumbup:

Oh Pk...I don't know what to say to be honest. big :hugs: to you

Hey there Reagal!!!

MC, don't have any tatoos, always wanted one but my fat butt is too scared to get one...I don't like pain :)

Hiya Poppy,Damita,puppycat and the DD gang :hi:


----------



## LEW32

Oh and no tatoos here either. I am too scared and change my mind too often. If I got one, I would probably regret what I got.....


----------



## LEW32

Happy Birthday China Girl!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey its the birthday girlie!!!!!!!! :wave: having a lovely day China?! hope its a good one :happydance: 

Ya know tie dye could work :haha: x


----------



## LEW32

:hi: Coral- hope you had a nice vacation in NJ...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lew, thanks honey! Glad your app went well, i feel for you with the swelling. It makes it hard to move also doesn't it? x

I think I'll join in with the Ding Dong visualisation. Temp rise tomorrow and blazing BFP in a few days for PK...


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies! :hi:

Tink sorry you are so uncomfy. I'm starting to get there myself! :hugs: so baby is measuring big already? Not long now Hun. 

Lew hi hunny glad docs went well and tests were normal.

Happy birthday to Phoebe and china girl! :cake::happydance:

Poppy congrats on 12 weeks whata relief, look forward to your scan make sure you get a nub shot also:winkwink:

Puppy cat so sorry for you mc:hugs:

Keeping my fingers crossed for you pk:hugs:

Hi MC, hopes, Jenny, mommyv, everyone else I may have missed x

As for me noticing now baby gets hiccups about 8 times a day now! I was really swollen on the flight home from nj, I was a bad girl and didn't bother with the pressure socks:dohh: had terrible foot cramps for hours after I got home probably from lack of circulation.
I'm going. To see my friend on Thursday, the one whose husband died. I'm dreading it. My mum went to the funeral to represent me and it was a beautiful service. There is a huhge mystery about it all apparently it wasn't suicide now so lots of stuff going on. Police have made huge mess ups and changing stories. Only one out of thirty CCTV cameras were working which doesn't seem believable either. Anyway rant over, I just feel so bad for her:cry:


----------



## coral11680

Oh by the way I don't have any tattoos yet but do want one, just cant make up my mind on what and where.
I love roses and gerberas, tink we are alike :haha:


----------



## LEW32

Happy Birthday to you too Phoebe! I just saw on facebook.....

Coral- good luck at your friends....that is tough. Hopefully they find out what happened soon so she can heal.

Tink- swelling does make it tough- my feet and ankles were painfully swollen last week- they looked awful. Luckily its getting warmer so we can wear sandals- wearing tight shoes is impossible now.
Congrats on hitting 30 weeks- not too much longer now mama!

Baby was quiet over the weekend, but has been very active today and yesterday...perhaps she had a little growth spurt :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Coral!!!!!!!!!! :wave: been ages, nice to have you back :happydance: naughty you without the flight socks tut tut. So sorry about what your friend is having to go through, hard enough to deal with without this confusion.... :cry: x


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: for your friend and her family Coral hope everything gets sorted soon so she can grieve :kiss: nice to see you back xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes sandals work much better don't they? :haha: I had fun at the weekend putting on a pair of warm boots for the evening at camp........or should I say my husband did, I couldn't bend over to do it they just wouldn't go over my ankles :rofl: try and put your feet up as much as you can Lew :hugs: x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Happy Birthday to Pheobe and China Girl!! I hope that both of you lovely ladies have a wonderful day!

PK- I really hope this is it for you. Fx'd that your temp skyrockets tomorrow and you get a nice bfp in a few days

LR- :hugs:

Coral- I hope that you're able to comfort your friend and that she can get some closure about what happened to her husband.

Tink- just a few more weeks to go with all that you have going on I'm sure that you can't wait to get that little girl out 

Lew- sorry about the swelling hopefully it'll get better soon if you can put your feet up when your sitting sometimes that will help

MC- no tatoos I'm not really a fan of them but I wouldn't judge somebody else who had one

asfm- dr.'s appt today I'm hoping to hear lo's hb and hopefully doc will think my blood sugars are okay so that I can keep going without insulin for now


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well asfm feeling very sick today don't no if its off the pregnacare or what been the gym had a good work out came home took dogs round the field and then took my niece docs she full to the brim with hay fever ha my oh has it to feeling sorry for his self like men do happy birthday phoebe and china girl and i have no tattoos x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all. just checking in....:hugs:


----------



## PJ32

Hi everyone,

Happy birthday pheobe and CG, hope you are having a lovely day,

Finally I get the computer and chance to catch up.

Tink - not long to go now, 8 weeks. Its gone so quickly.

Poppy - are you having your scan this week? so exciting.

And :wave: to everyone else, I need to catch up. Off to read up


----------



## poppy666

Yep Thurseday... anyways PJ how you feeling? xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey all just been reading back and can't remember everything lol

Hope u ok Tink not long to go now bless ya
Wow 12weeks already Poppy and a scan soon 
Happy birthday China and Pheobe 
MC hope u ok
PK sending good vibes to you

Umm can't remember anything else lol to say sorry to all I missed but hope u ok 

Asfm went to my aunts funeral today she died of cancer a couple of weeks ago lovely lady aged 68 she was a nurse. However my poor dad, mum and my uncle missed the funeral as their car broke down on the way :-( but got there for the wake and went to the crematory on way too. So glade we were there but wished we went down today instead of yesterday to stay at Kieran's parents cos we could have picked them up and get there on time :-(
well 91/2 weeks now still waiting for scan date hopes comes soon, I am so hungry all the while and I think people are guessing I am pg as I have a small bump already so hoping everything is ok, everyone keeps saying its twins as there is loads of twins both sides I have twin brothers and Kieran's dad is a twin


----------



## poppy666

Give me fecking patience my siggy again, im sure some tosser has it in for me cos i keep replacing it ffs DICKHEADS :growlmad:

Do it after tea


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh no Poppy Have u emailed admin and asked why???


----------



## poppy666

Just taken a ticker out, if they do it again im gonna email and ask what their problem is cos its smaller now :growlmad:

Why cant they do something more important.. like catch Aliens or something :haha:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Just taken a ticker out, if they do it again im gonna email and ask what their problem is cos its smaller now :growlmad:
> 
> Why cant they do something more important.. like catch Aliens or something :haha:

LMAO!!!...good one Poppy


----------



## China girl

Star light Star Bright...first star I see tonight, I wish I may I wish might...that Fertility Friend will give me a cross hairs tonight :)

*I made that up all by myself* :)


----------



## poppy666

Clever girl :rofl: you not going out for your birthday? x


----------



## China girl

Not until this weekend....so excited!!!


----------



## poppy666

Anywhere nice? x


----------



## China girl

Friday, I'm having a girls night. Going to see fast five with vin diesel..yummy!! and dinner afterword. Then Saturday going to a club...when you turn 34 you gotta shake ya bootie!!


----------



## poppy666

Vin Diesel nom nom :haha: your right us older girlies know how to shake our booties lol great weekend ahead hope you have fun :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Me too!! :)


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hello!
Well my opk's back to negative so im assuming i O'd yesterday as i thought so now im joining the dreaded tww, i just pray that this will be it!
PK things are sounding promising for you, FX :)
Lupine sorry AF got ya hun *hugs*
CG hope you get your crosshairs tonight!
MC i have no tattoo's either im too frightened of pain lol x


----------



## puppycat

I like your style China! Birthday weekend! Lol.

Mine's on 20th and already got a TGI Friday meal planned (maybe a few cocktails ;) ) and then big night out on 21st hopefully! Woop.

Have decided not going to TTC this month, it's too soon for me and *IF* I did m/c again I'd not be able to cope. Means I can have a good old drink on my birthday and get it all out of my system before healthy living and sensible pants back on :D


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties :hugs: thank you all so much for being so supportive. i think i've UNconvinced myself that we've done it this time :nope: i haven't felt sicky at all today. :cry: only in ttc, would a woman feel disappointed for NOT feeling sicky :dohh::haha: all i've got is this SPLITTING headache to show for it. lovely. anyway, i'm not expecting anything spectacular tomorrow morning now. :sad1:

so, forgive me girls for not feeling up to doing a long post tonight. :cry: i feel bad when i don't acknowledge everybody individually, but i'm just not really up to it right now. i'm sorry. :cry: i'm going to try to make an early night of it. i love you girls! :kiss:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> hey sweeties :hugs: thank you all so much for being so supportive. i think i've UNconvinced myself that we've done it this time :nope: i haven't felt sicky at all today. :cry: only in ttc, would a woman feel disappointed for NOT feeling sicky :dohh::haha: all i've got is this SPLITTING headache to show for it. lovely. anyway, i'm not expecting anything spectacular tomorrow morning now. :sad1:
> 
> so, forgive me girls for not feeling up to doing a long post tonight. :cry: i feel bad when i don't acknowledge everybody individually, but i'm just not really up to it right now. i'm sorry. :cry: i'm going to try to make an early night of it. i love you girls! :kiss:

Love you PK:hug:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs: PK :hugs:


----------



## Damita

forgot to answer yesterdays question, yes I have a tattoo, a rose on my bum :thumbup: am hoping to get another one and to get the rose touched up this year since it has been 8 years since I got it done :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Well today I am a little more positive, Slept okish (ie. actually got a little sleep on and off :haha:)

PK, I didn't quiet reach the length of time you spent trying, but I remember a sense of how awful the TWW became. Its like that, one min your hopeful, then you loose all hope, then you almost get a little hope back, then something happens to make you think otherwise again.........Its really, really tough. I'm sending you massive huggles :hug: :hugs: :hug: for the wait, and pray it whizzes by really quickly for you. Try and keep positive honey x

Puppycat, glad you made a decision that you feel is right for you :hugs: like you say, be nice for you to have a blow out month and not worry about what your eating and drinking and have a relaxed time on your birthday. I'm 4 days after you, on the 24th :happydance: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just waiting in for cable to come and fit a new Internet thing so don't think i will be going the gym if there not her for 10 hate siting in doing new we going to do a opk to see if i am o yet i keep having pain in my ovaries so fx not long now x x x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Tink - I'm glad too. DH hasn't been very well the last few days either, he's had a tummy bug so obviously hasn't felt up to :sex: bless. Just as well really because I'm due to Ov in a matter of days so it's less pressure on him to perform :haha:

Had a few pennies paid into the bank today so I'm off to Iceland to get some food in and the grocer's for some fruit for Laura. Just in time because the cupboards are bare!


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

I hope you all are well. I had a wonderful birthday and I get to keep on celebrating :happydance:

Still no crosshairs.... I did not take soy this round. Makes me wonder if the soy did something to me or I really didn't O this month....this sucks, but eh...nothing I can do about it. Off to study....TTYL ladies :flower:

China


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Puppycat, I feel I need to do an iceland shop, not done one in years! what's it like nowdays? x

China, keep celebrating my girly! Don't study too hard :haha: I'm sorry but I'm not convinced your chart is indicating O either. I say BD every other day still if you can x


----------



## puppycat

Tink I love that you can go in and shop and then get it delivered to home! Ace.
Plus everything is rounded to £1, £2, £3 etc. None of this 99p nonsense!


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Tink- I'm glad that you were able to get some sleep last night. I hope that continues so that you can be a bit more comfortable for the rest of your pregnancy

Puppycat- hope you enjoy your birthday celebrations at the end of the month it will be nice to not have to worry about how much your drinking or if you could be doing something to hurt the baby

China- still not too sure about o either and I don't know if the soy can mess up your cycles when you stop taking it or not but enjoy the rest of your birthday celebrations

PK- :hugs: sorry that you're feeling down I hope the rest of your tww flies by and you're feeling better soon

Damita- :wave: hope you are well

Caz- hopefully you'll get a positive opk in the next couple of days and catch that eggy

asfm- had a dr.'s appt yesterday everything went well and I got to hear lo's heartbeat with the doppler it was in the 160's and the doc said my blood sugars are still okay and my next appt is June 1st feeling a bit sicky again but hopefully that will go away in the next week or two


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I didn't know you could do that, might have to get DH to take me on a trip for my next shop! I used to love Iceland, your right its much better to have everything rounded up to pounds. This mums going to iceland :haha: x

For those of you who saw my facebook status, the past day has been taken up with watching the local stray have her babies. She had some yesterday under my decking, but sadly they died :cry: we think its her first litter as she's very young. But today she snuggled under next doors decking and is having more kittens......so hope one survives, was really sad about it all. 

WHERE IS EVERYBODY?!?!? Hellllllllllllloooooooooo?! MC, where's our question of the day? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Mommy v! bet your on cloud 9 after hearing your LO heartbeat :awww: great news. Hopefully your blood sugars will carry on under control, mine have really although I now have to be really really strict with my diet :cry: Sorry your still feeling sickly, like you said, it should go away soon so fx x


----------



## MommyV

Tink I was so thrilled to hear the little heartbeat so reassuring and I have been pretty strict with my diet as well although my diabetes will probably not go away after pregnancy so I will have to continue this even after the baby is born I'm also going to try to walk for 20-30 min 3 or 4x's per week which should also help my blood sugars


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

and drink lots of water too Mommyv, it helps a more than you think. x


----------



## puppycat

:wave:

Here I am!! Been to the Drs, got more tablets as had run out today and told them of miscarriage so got it noted. The Dr I saw today was the one who referred me to EPU at Christmas.

I finally decided to tell them about my manky toes and have been given a blood test slip thingy, you know what I mean :haha: he thinks I may have Raynaud's disease :cry: all I know is my blue toes are hurting me :(

You ok Tink? xx

:hugs: MummyV


----------



## coral11680

afternoon ding dongs :hi:

Tink poor kitties :cry: hope these ones survive. How are you feeling, we need to meet up again before we pop lol. So you have all your baby stuff now? I still need carseat, baby bath, baby moniter, nappy bag. Also need cot bed and dresser etc, but hopefully getting the money from my MIL for those. I still need to get the paint and paint the girls room also. Times running out :argh: :haha:

Mommyv so glad you hear lo's HB how amazing is it? :) 

When is Poppy's scan again? is it tomorrow?

Puppycat hope you get your toes sorted hun. Doesn't sound fun.

PK hope this is the cycle for you sweetie try to stay positive :hugs:

PJ a belated congrats I didn't know you were preggo :happydance:

Hi everyone else :hugs:

as for me went to midwife today and all is ok and normal. I have my consultant appointment on the 17th. Off topic I had a busy day after. DH has had some blurred vision in his left eye since yesterday and was starting to get worried so we went to get his eyes tested. Ended up at visionexpress. Anyway they did some tests and referred him to an eye specialist and said it was quite urgent. The earliest they could see him was Friday so he called his private insurance and is being seen tomorrow so fingers crossed its not too serious.


----------



## PJ32

Hi Coral, no worries :hug: past the 5 weeks now yay! 

so good to hear all is good with you and sorry to hear about your OH, what do they think it might be?


----------



## PJ32

puppycat said:


> :wave:
> 
> Here I am!! Been to the Drs, got more tablets as had run out today and told them of miscarriage so got it noted. The Dr I saw today was the one who referred me to EPU at Christmas.
> 
> I finally decided to tell them about my manky toes and have been given a blood test slip thingy, you know what I mean :haha: he thinks I may have Raynaud's disease :cry: all I know is my blue toes are hurting me :(
> 
> You ok Tink? xx
> 
> :hugs: MummyV

Hi Puppycat

I have Raynauds, looks like i have an ink leak on my fingers they go really blue and painful. Can't be much help i'm afraid as they don't pescribe for it, and it usually goes as quickly as it comes. can sympathise with you though.


----------



## puppycat

I would post a picture of my toes but I don't want to put anyone off their tea!!


----------



## PJ32

Ouch puppycat i feel your pain, its not nice. Its not nice. Do they feel better when they are warm?


----------



## puppycat

Well the Dr said if it is Raynaud's (or however it's spelt) then it's severe. I don't really get warm toes ever! They're always cold, pretty much always blue and covered in blisters and spots and just yuk! I never really thought anything of it to be honest but apparently you can even get gangrene!! Ew!

They're less painful when they're cold so I don't really try to warm them up because they then get painful and itchy. My fingers aren't really affected, they do go blue under the nails but not painful or lumpy like my toes are. I wonder what the blood tests will show.


----------



## PJ32

that does sound severe! When do you get the results?


----------



## puppycat

Well my Dr appt wasn't until just before 3pm and the blood place at our local hospital closes at 3pm so will have to have the bloods done tomorrow and then maybe a week or so for results.

He said if the bloods show something then he'll send me to a rheumatologist (?) but if the bloods are clear he'll send me to a dermatologist.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Will catch up with you all in a bit, just cooking tea. Was bored earlier so took a Ding Dong eyes only photo of my 30 week bump in the pasty stretched out glory :rofl: :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3858-2.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PJ32

looooove your tummy!!! you have such a beautiful bump.


----------



## puppycat

Oooh lovely round bump Tink!
See you soon! x


----------



## poppy666

Ok 12wk bump piccy... you think im showing? :haha:

Sorry about quality taken with my shitty phone cant find camera atm, will read back and catch up been Durham all day xxx
 



Attached Files:







Image028.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok tea done, and gobbled up :)

Popsy, was hoping I would spur a few bump pics :happydance: and yes my dear, you are showing :loopy: your showing quite a bit there!!! :haha: awwwwwwwww n scan tomorrow? Loving the sight of your long awaited pippin bump x

Coral, yes we gotta meet up! I'm up for willow farm n a chilli :haha: I have done ALL my shopping :rofl: I had an urge to get it all done a few weeks ago and now can't move in my bed room :haha: Sorry you have the worry about DH's eye, I'm glad he could be seen quickly and hope its not serious and something that will get better/ they can make better :hugs: where's your bump pic? x

PJ, was wondering where you were! Thanks for being sweet about my bump. How are you feeling? x

Puppycat, you poor thing, that does sound awful! hoping you get a diagnosis and some treatment ASAP. How long have they been like that? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OMG....DH has just announced that he expects me to leave the room to breastfeed (at home) WTF?!?! and he's serious. Said he doesn't want me 'whipping my boobs out' in front of the kids.

I'm in shock, and I have no idea what to say to him now.


----------



## poppy666

OMG Tink you got an amazing bump :happydance::hugs: I seem to be bloated from my ribcage down, dont think i can remember being that bloated with korben that high up lol x

PK hope your ok sweetie.... :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> OMG....DH has just announced that he expects me to leave the room to breastfeed (at home) WTF?!?! and he's serious. Said he doesn't want me 'whipping my boobs out' in front of the kids.
> 
> I'm in shock, and I have no idea what to say to him now.

Oooooo wow Tink :wacko: how you gonna handle that one?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I have no idea Pops......we never really discussed it. He always knew I would breastfeed but never voiced an opinion. I'm really upset, he hasn't a clue either, he's forgot about it already like it wasn't important.

How can I work that then? newborns seem to feed all the time, so I have to sit upstairs 50% of the time?! and if he's that disgusted how will it effect him? will I have to leave the bedroom for night feeds? 

I dunno what to say to him, any ideas? I'm stumped


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

Tink lovely bump not long now! Yes willow farm sounds good, maybe next week one day? Can't believe you have all your shopping done! My bedroom is pretty full also. Just bags full of clothes and blankets etc I bought in America plus gifts and my pram still in the box. Which carseat did u get? Maxi cosi? I need a maxi cosi or cybex Aton then adapters for the pram.
As far as the bf I will be the one embarrassed to whip out boobs in front of kids especially if my 17 yr old step son is around :blush:.

Poppy aww cute little bump :awww: can't wait for pics from your scan remember we need the nub!! 

Will get a bump pic in a mo! Xx


----------



## coral11680

I'm sure he isn't disgusted is he? You do whatever is comfortable for you I think it's great that u are bf, I really hope I'm successful this time. When I was in the waiting room at the midwife a breastfeeding support worker spoke to me and took my details, she said they visit about a month before DD and then after baby comes I'm looking forward to the support this time around, but dread being out and bf.


----------



## poppy666

Its a sticky situation, but you really need to find the right moment and talk to him and ask him why he's against you being open feeding your baby and get to the bottom of it, last thing you need is to feel uncomfortable and sent into a corner feeding her its not right and what does it say to your other daughter when she becomes a mum? :wacko:


----------



## Mother of 4

Cute bump Tink and Poppy :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

hmmmmm the way he was talking it sounded like he was...... he was talking about it like it was something wrong and discussing :cry: 

I saw the same woman at the clinic the other week, will be good to have the support, I think I have forgotten how to do it :rofl: I brought a Bebe au lait nursing cover for feeding out and about, I got it on ebay for £10, think new they are more like £20 but you can use a muslin or something for the same sort of thing. I got a maxi cosi from babies r us when they were on sale :) 

Yes later next weeks ok for me, busy Monday Tues.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Mother of 4! :wave: thanks for your reply on the third tri forum. Was gonna send you a message to say thanks for the support :hugs: How are you? x


----------



## poppy666

Mother of 4 said:


> Cute bump Tink and Poppy :)

Helloooooooooooooo stranger :happydance: not long now for you to meet your little girl, how you feeling? x


----------



## coral11680

oh no Tink, I can't believe he feels that way you need to put him straight, you will be going through enough :hugs:

ok late next week then. x


----------



## Mother of 4

Still hanging in their ladies...hope you are all doing well!! :flower:


----------



## poppy666

Love your avatar she's a cutie xxx


----------



## coral11680

bump pic 28 weeks 4days
 



Attached Files:







AprilMay 2011 124.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mother of 4

Aw thanks...she looks like her sister. How are you doing? Taking procardia right now to keep my contractions down since this little one is trying to come early...no fun...hoping to make it at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I will have a chat with him later, when the kids are in bed. I put a message in the third tri forum and getting some strong opinions :haha: its actually making me feel a lot better to hear people outraged by it, cause that's exactly how i feel!


----------



## coral11680

hi motherof4 :hi:


----------



## Mother of 4

Coral-you have a VERY cute bump as well :)


----------



## Mother of 4

Tink-I'm not sure what I'd say :shrug: You for sure have a right to be upset. I would feel the same way. Has he ever been around someone breastfeeding before?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwww so cute Coral, how did you get away with a bump like that. My whole body looks like its gonna explode :rofl: * jealous* x

Mother of 4, not ignoring you thanks for the message the other day. I tried replying and BnB went down and wouldn't let me post. Then I went away for a long weekend, will reply in a bit, but really glad your 'still around' be good to cook your bubba for a bit longer :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Awww Coral your bump quite small but nice and round :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pretty sure he's not been around anyone breastfeeding at all, all his family bottle fed. Guess that's got something to do with it, but never imagined for him to have such a strong opinion!


----------



## Mother of 4

Yeah I'm just hoping for your sake that maybe once baby is here he'll change his mind and be ok with it.


----------



## poppy666

If my OH said that id make sure i lobbed it out even more to piss him off :haha::haha:

Seriously tho dont think my OH would say anything and if he didnt like it he'd go out the room tbh x


----------



## coral11680

thanks girls, I dont feel small and everyone keeps commenting on how big I am! :growlmad: there is a girl at the school on her 4th baby and she is 23 wks and just starting to show! So next to her I look humungo! :rofl:

Tink the fact all his family bottlefed might be it but you need to set him straight TBH I think you are the only one who should decide where and when but hopefully when the time comes he wont feel uncomfortable for long :hugs:

motherof4 hope bubba stays cooking a few more weeks for you


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I wouldn't say your small at all Coral, but your certainly all bump! Its really cute and round too, very defined. What did you measure at the midwife's? x


----------



## phoebe

Coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!
:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:
Thanks for all the birthday and well wishes yesterday. Had a lovely although long and tiring day. Had my growth scan today and all is well with:baby: s/he is approx 4lb 4oz. All the measurements were spot on although the abdominal circumfirence was on the high side, so will have to watch my sugar/carbs intake:wacko: So we're still looking at induction for around 18th june-ish. Had a tour round the labour ward which was good and i'll have another growth scan set for 4 weeks.................
Well i read all the pages and have all but forgotten everyones news u busy little bees:haha:
So i will do what i can..........
Beautiful bumpage Tink:cloud9: and WTH is all that about with OH? A very strange statement to make in my own opinion. Wouldnt have a scooby how to deal with that as my OH has no qualms about me BF. Hope u 2 can work things out xxxx:hugs:

Beautiful bump Pops and good luck for tomorrow xxxx:hugs:

PK i am so sorry ur feeling so cruddy, i know how it feels. I never thought i would fall pg again after my mmc and my reduced fertility. But please dont lose hope gorgeous and i hope u this 2ww brings u happiness xxxx:hugs:


Corally its great to have u back lovely and glad u had a fab time in NJ. Hope ur hubby's app goes well and i am so sorry about ur friend too. Its horrid not having the answers/reasons as to why he felt that way. My brother never left no note or showed any inclinations either, so the big fat WHY will always be in our heads forever more. Lovely bumpage BTW xxxx:hugs:

Uh oh brain freeze is kicking in........ But big huggles and love for MommyV, Puppycat, Lew, PJ, Damita, Lupine, Cabs, Hopes, My fellow 3/5er gorgeous China, Regal i do hope all u gorgeous ladies are well. I am so sorry i couldnt retain enough in my pea brain to take in ur news:haha: xxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:

Hey Mum of 4 great to see u lovely xxx not long now woohoo :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

WOW 18th June is only around the corner Eckkkk our first ding dong :baby: 

Was wondering if your gonna put your birth stories in here when the time comes? x


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> WOW 18th June is only around the corner Eckkkk our first ding dong :baby:
> 
> Was wondering if your gonna put your birth stories in here when the time comes? x

Tell me about it Poppy :argh::argh::argh::argh::argh::argh: the nerves are kicking in now. Espec after what i found out about the induction could last for up to a week :cry: I knew i would be in at least 24 hours, but a possible week WTF!!!! :cry: i cant be without a computer for that long. But i will try and do a birth story, things have been so crazy of late but i will do my best. The bedroom is now done, the caprt is being laid tom, now we're just waiting for argos to deliver furniture then thats it woohoo!!! Shame now that Beirut has moved into the bathroom:wacko: its madness i can tell ya:dohh::dohh: but good in another way as IYKWIM xxx


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh sweetie i was induced twice and it didnt take a week lol you be fine xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

VERY excited Phoebe :happydance: glad all is well with bubba! Don't panic about the induction honey, it will be ok :) I have had 3. Have you thought about doing a birth plan? thought about your hospital bags? I am gonna take a dongle in with me, I can't cope with a week without my comp :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

hi pheebs!!!!! glad you are well:hugs: not long now hun. I will take my ipad with 3g hopefully. If I have my csection hopefully no longer than 2 days fingerscrossed!


----------



## phoebe

Thats a double negative Tinks, have sort of a list for hosp bag, but as all the :baby: stuff is at my mum's i cant pack yet, plus with it being so manky, dusty and cluttered round here. OH doesnt get that the bags need doing pronto and its making me panicky. Luckily my mum has been astar and has done the washing of baby stuff for me. I cant even nest as its so shitty (excuse my french) and i am always doing the same fecking cleaning everyday:cry: its doing my swede in TBH but no OH dont get it at all. He's ace in many ways but does not get my agitation or need to have it all sorted asap. Got bloody plumbers and plasterers round the weekend. I know i sound an ungrateful old boot, but i am struggling just to do what i can and this place needs a complete overhaul, just dont know how i am going to do it. 
As for a birthplan, that all went out of the window once i had that shitty app with anaesthetist telling me that they were gonna do the exact opposite of what i wanted or would've liked. Sorry for the moaning. It all does make me have a little weep everyday. Times running out and i am stuck wading thru treacle :cry: xxxx am i pathetic or what lol xxx


----------



## phoebe

:rofl:Oh and as for the high technology i dont have a lappy or Iphone, so if i am in there for a while i will be like a pacing lion itching to get back into cyber space!!!! :rofl::hissy::brat::rofl::sadangel: yep all those emotions in 1 hit ROFL!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

So if u dont mind my asking Tink and Pops how long were each of ur inductions please??? And how many tablets did u both end up with in the foof???:blush::blush: Oh and one more thing in general for all DD mum's have any of u attended parentcraft sessions? Got my 1st of 2 sessions tom, if so what can i expect from it? Soz for all the questions xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> hi pheebs!!!!! glad you are well:hugs: not long now hun. I will take my ipad with 3g hopefully. If I have my csection hopefully no longer than 2 days fingerscrossed!

Thats good news Coral:thumbup: I have been told that i will staying for at least 24 hours after the birth so they can monitor :baby: insulin/glucose levels which is what i expected, as :baby: can have hypos after being stuck in a diabetics body for all that time lol xxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Rhys slow labour for 4 days only dilated 3cm's so was put on the drip, he was born that evening.

Gage slow growth from 30wks was in hospital for 8wks on bedrest then induced at 38wks... tablet put in at 8am then they broke my waters few hours later, then nothing so on the drip again. Born that evening. Never again he was a dry labour :growlmad:

Never did any of the classes just thought id forget everything when the time came lol


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Poppy, interesting to know xxx i may just pack a suitcase then lmao!!! xxxx

Ouchys with Gage poor u xxx

U have echoed my thoughts regarding classes, i only have to read 5 pages on here and come to a complete blank!!! :dohh::dohh::wacko::wacko::rofl::rofl: poor DumDum!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Awww how cute that Korben is all the one's today :cloud9::hugs::awww::awww:
Thanks again for ur advice hun and i hope everything will be sweet for u tomorrow xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: your right Phoebe lol just remember to breath.
Awww didnt notice that on my ticker lol.... bless :cloud9:

I remember when they induced me with Rhys they asked if id been to classes and i said no, she said 'well looks like we're having a crash course now then' :haha:

Thanks getting a bit nervous now its been 3wks since my last scan but starting to believe it be ok :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> :rofl::rofl: your right Phoebe lol just remember to breath.
> Awww didnt notice that on my ticker lol.... bless :cloud9:
> 
> I remember when they induced me with Rhys they asked if id been to classes and i said no, she said 'well looks like we're having a crash course now then' :haha:
> 
> Thanks getting a bit nervous now its been 3wks since my last scan but starting to believe it be ok :hugs:

Crash course!! :haha:Dammit i knew i'd forget something simples lol:haha:

Course u are nervous, thats only natural lovely. u will be A-OK, shall look forward to ur new piccies tom xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:

Nunnites all, i am pooped. Hope u all sleep well and i will be be back in the morning to see u all. Big fat huggles xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Night Phoebe sleep well, im off in a min too :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

sorry Phoebe, was distracted with typing DH a long email. Decided it would be better than the row that probably would erupt, and I could put across all the points I wanted to make without preggo brain going blank :haha: 

I had two lots of the tablets with my first baby. The first lot at night, and the next early morning. I awoke in early labour at 7am. I wont lye, the contractions were very strong but irregular. My waters broke with a gush at 10am but I was only about 2cm dilated and in a lot of pain. So I opted for the epidural at this point, and had a comfortable labour :happydance: 

Not a lot of point talking much about the others cause i just had my waters broke instead of the gel, which they no longer do i hear.

But anyway, you should be in labour within a day or two at the worst. Don't be shy on accepting pain relief if you need it, it doesn't make you a failure. I have done it naturally and medicated, and both were great experiences despite any negative things that happened. You will be just fine honey! x


----------



## poppy666

Gas & Air all the way pmsl :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think its natural to be nervous Pops.....I was :hugs: every things gonna be ok this time x

Oh and Phoebe, I did the classes with my first two, and yes It does help a little I guess. All depends on what the class is like really! Helps to have an idea on how to breathe and what to expect. Also handy to try out different positions and learn a little more to help us feel confident. Tinks two top birth tips are as follows:

1.Do everything possible to remain self controled above all else. Stay in control, have confidence in yourself, and rise above the pain. Loose that and you will get scared and the pain will feel worse. Be gutsy and strong, even when you feel like you cant be any more! Its your labour, your baby, and you can do it. 

2. Imagine your riding the wave of the contraction. Close your eyes and ride over it knowing that when you get past the height of it, it will slowly ease and you can rest for a few minutes knowing your one contraction closer to meeting your baby.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: and yes, I agree with Pops for tip no 3. Gas and air all the way :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

:haha: good tips there Tink :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Hi ladies,

Great bump Tink so nice and round. Hope that you're able to sort the bf issue out with dh I bf both of my children and I used a coverup for when we were out it public and would pull my shirt down after baby was latched on but my mil bottle fed only and didn't really understand the bf until she experienced it with me and she has since become more comfortable with it 

Coral- I hope that dh's eyes are okay that's pretty scary also that's a great bump pic I don't think that you look huge or small it seems just about right for 28weeks

Poppy- what a cute bump I'm sticking out a bit more than usual but at the top which I think is just my fat sticking out I think I'll take a bump pic for you ladies at 12weeks which is Tuesday also gl on your scan tomorrow I'm sure everything will go great

Puppycat- I hope that you can get some answers about your toes that does not sound like fun

Motherof4- good to hear from you I hope that your little one keeps cooking a little longer

Pheobe- I was induced with my son but I was only given pitocin because I was already dialated to 4 before they started the induction and it was difficult and I had an epidural but like Tink said if you need pain relief get it and don't feel bad or like a failure because in the end the most important thing is having a healthy baby


----------



## China girl

PK, need your help.......

When I first started charting I was taking soy for the first two months. This cycle I did not take soy now it looks like I didn't ov this month. I have been batteling a sinus infection since last wendsday...which I noted on FF. Any advice would be great, I am been racking my brian trying to figure out what the hell s going. Can't find anything on the internet as to why no Ov. I feel so horrible and heartbroken, Enough rambling...Thanks:flower:


----------



## pk2of8

:awww: big :hug: china!! well, honey, the soy wouldn't make you not ov if you weren't going to normally. (does that make sense?) especially when you're NOT taking it. if soy was gonna mess something up, i'm pretty sure it would do it while you're taking it. do you have any history of pcos or anything like that?? there's always the possibility that the soy really was working great for you and making sure you ov'd and you may or may not be otherwise :shrug: i think it's good that you're still temping without the soy, b/c now you'll get an even better idea of what your body is doing on its own. however, it is totally possible that your illness has delayed your ov. i did peek at your chart, and i don't think you've ov'd yet. PLUS, you've been going through finals and all that, and ANY kind of stress can also delay ov, so you've had a double whammy this month. i wouldn't worry about it yet tho. if you look at my charts, you'll see i've had a couple of natural cycles (maybe one of them was with the soy too) where i didn't ov until around cd 20-21. but i do that a few times a year. i'll be really regular (27-29 days) and then just out of the blue have a 32-34 day cycle :shrug: whatever you do, keep temping and keep :sex: the temping is the only way you'll be able to determine for sure if you did ov and when. so just try to relax and take it as it comes. with your lovely celebratory/relaxing wkend coming up, i'd be shocked if you don't ov by the weekend. unfortunately, we can't rush our ov's along, but the more you stress about it, the more likely it is to be delayed. so try to just take one day at a time sweetie. :hugs: i know easier said than done. but in the meantime, just keep jumpin' your dh's bones :haha: and go have a couple of drinks for me...man, i'm DYING to go dancing in a club!!!!!!!! i'm soooooo jealouuuussssss!!! :haha: i hope you have a fantastic time sweetie!! :kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

well girlies, no sicky feeling again today :sad1: i told myself if i felt sicky again today after a temp rise again that i'd test tomorrow morning, but i won't now. no point in torturing myself by ogling an hpt searching for a line that isn't/won't be there. :cry: today, i've just been VERY crampy (af style), so i don't know what to think of that. a little early for me to be getting cramps like this, but given what it's been like so far this cycle, i wouldn't put anything past my body at this point. :wacko:

anyway, another exhausting day here. my 2 older girls had their final cheerleading tryouts this afternoon and neither of them made the squad, so i just finished sending an angry email to the coach to find out why. she better respond to me. nothing like venting frustration over one's own inability to "fix" things that are hurting your babies. :sad2: my second daughter, i can sort of understand...poor litttle thing, she messed up once and then totally lost concentration after that and really flubbed the dance routine. one of those moments that you just wish you could stop time for her and maybe take her place...anything so she won't have to live through it. but my oldest daughter had a near flawless routine. no reason she should not have made the squad and other girls that made it have no experience where my oldest has 3 years experience, so i'm very angry about that. and they're soooo hurt. :nope: nothing makes you feel more helpless as a mommy as when you can't fix these kinds of things for your lo's. there's no way to shield them from this kind of heartache. i hate it. :cry:

i know all of you had several things today i wanted to comment on, but now i've drawn a bland...i do remember about the breastfeeding (tink, haven't your kiddos already seen you breastfeeding??? so it's nothing new to them anyway...) and what awesome bump pics!!! everybody's looking gorgeous!!! otherwise, i'm at a complete loss :dohh: i'm just still too wound up over the cheerleading :sad1: and my sweet baby boy is still in tryouts for football (american)...ends tomorrow. he's the youngest boy trying out and the smallest, but he's doing a GREAT job! i'm so proud of him! i don't know what i'll do if he also doesn't make it. :wacko: good grief...i'm going to have an anxiety attack just thinking about it. ok, well, i better go on to sleep lovelies. i'll try to do a better post tomorrow! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: pk

What do you guys think of my chart? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d88dd


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs :wave:

Thinking of you this morning Poppy, hope your not too nervous and got some sleep. Wont be long till your showing us a picture of the gorgeous pippin :happydance: x

Damita, looks like you really did O in the end :happydance: x

PK, I totally get how you feel about the try-outs. Its such a shame, and you feel everything your kids feel compounded with anger that someone hasn't given them a fair deal. Sending you huggles :hug: :hugs: :hug: Yes they obviously witnessed the breastfeeding years ago, although its only the eldest who actually remembers (the 12 year old) My youngest is 7 and a half, so its been a long while. His siblings at the time were aged 18 months, 3 and 5. 

I think my feelings about it all are compounded because my ex was also quite prudish with it all. He was happy as long it was just us and the kids, but didn't agree with me feeding in public or other family. I accepted that although it hurt, but this is much much worse.......

Anyhow, he's still not read the email I wrote him. I haven't told him that I sent it. See what happens :haha: its quite strongly worded :haha: x


----------



## sleeping bubs

wow Phoebe what a good weight for little one almost as big as Mckenzie was at birth (39w) I too was induced as he was small. Had two lots of tablets then they broke my waters nothing really happened much to be honest was 27hrs and at 3cm had ecs as Mckenzie's heart rate dropped (often happens in small babies). 

Oh bless ya Tink my oh isn't keen on me bf but I am determined to do it more this time round he doesn't want me to "get them out!1" in public bless him lol but he ok for me to have a try though


----------



## phoebe

Morning all xxxx:hi::hi:
Thanks for the tips and advice ladies, muchos appreciated:thumbup: Tink i couldnt stop thinking about u and ur situ, and the more i thought about it the more inflamed i got. Told my OH and he couldnt believe it either, i ended up ranting at him about it too:haha::blush: and i said if he had said anything like that to me, he would end up having a sex change :haha:. But thats not the issue so i apologise for that. I know he hasnt read ur email as yet, but maybe once he has u could also show him the thread u started in 3rd tri too. I really hope u can both sort this out with minimum hassles, as rowing is always so hard too. My heart and thought are with on this and stand ur ground hun. Failing that i could round up a posse of hormonal preggo women to come and see him lol. Big hugs hunnys xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

BRB the carpet fitter has arrived woohoo!!! Hug xxxx



Good luck for today Poppy :hugs::kiss::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink and Phoebe :hugs:

Going to go get ready then go, god i feel sick hate that feeling, will be back as soon as shouldnt be that long :hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

good luck Poppy think positive


----------



## puppycat

Good luck Poppy - going to read back now x


----------



## puppycat

Phoebe - my neighbour was induced last week and had 1 tablet at 2.30pm then had baby by 10pm, everyone's different, they have to give you the worst case scenario but you've been such a natural with pregnancy I'm sure you'll breeze labour and delivery :hugs: I did go to the breast feeding and antenatal classes before Laura was born. The BF class was very useful and it was nice to meet other mums in the area and chat about our fears and thoughts etc. The antenatal class gave us a tour of the labour\delivery suite too which was great for when the time came. I found it very useful but for me Laura was born 5 days after my antenatal class so it was still fresh! (Think it helped DH more too, he wasn't so panicked)

Tink - Hope you're ok. Maybe your DH just doesn't understand how easy it is to cover yourself when you're BF. When Laura was a few weeks old we went into Cardiff shopping and I had to feed her while we were out. The supermarkets have BF rooms down here but I sat in the cafe sipping a hot chocolate while draping a muslin over me. Easy! The cafe owners were so accommodating too - maybe just do it and then say to him if you don't like it then leave the room! My brother left the room if I was at my mum's feeding Laura, only whilst I was 'setting up' mind :haha:

China - I'm sorry you're having this confusion :hugs: I don't know anything about temping or charting so have no advice but I do know I have had cycles where my Ov has been completely out of sync. When I m/c at Christmas I ov'd CD 26 and still had AF CD 29 - can't think of anything to cause it but I suppose we're only human!

Mommy - Sorry your little girls didn't get in to cheerleading, we don't have anything like that round here. It is horrid when you can't shield them from the world, I suppose they will only get stronger from the rejection though and become more determined. Not all negatives eh :hugs:

It's voting day here plus I'm off to a midwife appt with my friend again and then off to a drinks reception tonight in Cardiff Bay for the end of the voting. It's going to be a long day by all accounts but I like that it's going to different and not another day in Barry with washing and general mundane drivel! Lol.


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: good morning girls. i can't sleep any longer and didn't sleep well as it is. ugh :wacko: hate it when that happens. i just have too much on my mind what with my girls and all this ttc stuff and plus i have to type up a couple of monthly reports for some of the patients i'm working with at the psych facility. i was supposed to do it last night but i forgot with everything else that happened :dohh: now i don't want to do it. :growlmad: i hate reports. so i'm procrastinating now :haha:

tink, i'm a little bit surprised at your dh about the bf issue also. it seems like bf in the UK is not as common as here in the states maybe??? :shrug: several years ago (like maybe 10-15 years...maybe even 20...hard to remember exactly), here in the states, there was a MAJOR push on educating women about the benefits of bf, so as these kinds of things typically go, it became "out of vogue" to bottlefeed. at least during the first several months. there were some cases at that time that made the news of women being criticized for bf and charged by police with "indecent exposure" in public or other stupid things like that, which of course all got taken away when it became public knowledge. in any case, it is commonplace now in the states to bf. women still choose to bottlefeed, but to go straight bottle here without some kind of medical reason or something or not attempt bf first is uncommon now...at least among every one I've ever known. after giving birth, here the hosp sends a "lactation specialist" to make sure you know what you're doing and see that the baby is nursing adequately, etc. what's unusual here in the states now is to see a woman bf without some type of coverup for modesty's sake. women bf in public all the time, but throw a baby blanket or a specific nursing cover-up over their shoulder. the ones that don't often get criticized for it, but it's not considered a crime or anything like that. some of the bigger malls/shopping centers have bf rooms, but i used to just cover myself if i had to bf in public. that's a HUGE part of the benefit to doing it, is that you can do it anywhere and not have to mess with packing bottles and so forth. anyway, i guess wait and see now how your dh responds to your email. maybe a compromise of covering up would ease the expectation for your dh?? personally, bf just felt so private, i didn't want anybody to see my boobs while doing it, so that's why i covered, but i know a lot of women too who feel very comfortable even uncovered. the bottom line is it's a personal choice (to bf or to bottlefeed and how to bf, if so), and it's your right to make that choice regardless of what your dh thinks. i know how much it rankles to consider being "defiant" to dh on something, but on this one, i think i'd be pretty adamant about it. like the other girls said, he can leave the room if he doesn't like it. maybe after he SEES it the first couple of times and how precious an act it is, maybe he'll let go of his silly notions. :hugs:

phoebe hun, i never did any of the classes before giving birth. :wacko: well, it just sort of worked out that way. now i feel like it's unnecessary for me. with my first baby, when it would have been most beneficial, i was in and out of the hosp so much b/c of the pre-term labor, on bed rest, and then delivered at 36 weeks, there just really wasn't time for it. then i felt it was pointless to do it with my 2nd lo after i'd already gone through labor once. :shrug: i guess some of it might have been beneficial to me, but for me, labor was a very natural process. i think as long as you don't fight your body on it...just try to focus on letting your body do what it knows to do naturally, then it will go smoothly. the nurses will all tell you when to breathe a particular way and how to do it, etc. although, i have to tell you i always hated hearing "don't push yet"....i think that's a load of horse manure (sp?). don't push yet my a**. as if there is anything in the world that can stop you from pushing when the time comes. NOPE. :nope: when it's time, it's time. and you can't help it, so don't listen if they tell you not do something that you have the urge to do. it's an amazing experience and you'll do great lovely! :hugs:

poppy, i'll be thinking of you today...i hope your appt goes well hun :hugs::kiss:

MC, missed you yesterday and your question! :hugs:

coral, i hope your dh's eye is alright...that's scary! :hugs:

well, i've drawn a blank now on what else... big :hug: to everybody tho! i've got to start getting ready now. :wacko: blah...i don't feel like working....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm ok thanks Puppycat, Phoebe :hugs: 

I tell ya, you guys are the best, your messages really helped x

DH read the email when he got in from work again this morning (he's in and out all day) I think its done its job, he seems to have turned a U turn. He gave me a cuddle and said he was sorry to upset me so much, and that he will be supportive of the breastfeeding now. He also said I'm right that its natural, and its best for our baby. He said he will just have to get over his own silly misconception. So hopefully that's it, and it just needed thrashing out. I don't think he has actually thought about it much before, and the realisation of the practicalities made him initially feel uncomfortable. Its a shame he felt like that, but at least he has now took on board how wrong his opinion was and how detrimental it could have been to have been to have continued thinking that way. I feel a lot lot better :happydance: x


----------



## pk2of8

aww, great news tink!!! yay for dh coming around! :happydance: so glad to hear it for you hun...now i really do have to go... :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks for the long message PK :hugs: I think the same sort of thing happened here in the UK at about the same time. But I don't think it quite had the same effect. Hard to say really, but although its generally accepted here, there is still a stigma attached. It still seems to be seen as something a little 'alternative' or 'earth mother' like amongst many people. I feel the same as you, and have a nursing apron ready for feeds on the move. Its not that I'm ashamed, but do appreciate the privacy, especially when getting bubba latched on. 

Makes me a little cross that what ever you do regarding feeding will provoke some sort of negative reaction. Why cant people just accept that however a baby is fed, the mother is doing the best she can for her baby and needs to be respected for that? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Have a good day PK!!!!!!! :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Blimy, I just back tracked over the posts and missed almost a whole page yesterday!

Sorry Phoebe, I missed your post about nesting and hospital bags. I totally understand, I have had such an urge to get everything ready myself. For me the difficulty has been being actually able to do anything - shopping, organising, washing, ect ect so I am as far as buying everything (online) and have it all stacked up waiting to be put away / washed / or packed. I am also very much a 'be prepared' girlie (well I am a scout leader :rofl:) so I want everything done in the next few weeks. I don't pack light either :rofl:

Just a suggestion, but I feel so much better for packing an 'emergency bag'. Its not quite what I'll take in after 36 weeks for instance, but has all the essentials I will need like nightwear, wash kit, pads for any bleeding / waterloss, some snacks n drinks, and spare medication (in case it takes them a while to get my regular meds in for me) I did it after last weeks mini stay in hospital, just in case it happens again and at least i have a bag I can grab with some essentials. Maybe do the same in case something happens in the meantime, might make you feel a little better? At least the bedroom will be finished soon right? can you get that 'nested out' x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I see you at the bottom China :haha: been stalking your chart. If I hide your temps while unwell, it does look like there is a chance you might have O'd on the 28th. I'm not over certain, but it does look possible, especially since your temps are slowly climbing. How are you today honey? x


----------



## poppy666

Sorry had a few jobs to do :flower:

Anyways scan went well, but took her over half hour cos baby was being naughty. He/she wasnt lying straight baby kept how she put it doing sit ups and curling its back, had to lift my bum up in the air about 10 times, then lay on one side then other pfft then go empty my bladder to get it moving different position :dohh:

Eventually got measurements and caught it sucking its thumb which i got a piccy of below :cloud9:

NT measurement was 1.7 :shrug: took bloods and wait now x

Sadly she didnt do a potty shot cos she gone over time trying to get baby in right position
 



Attached Files:







12wk scan 014.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 10









12wk scan 018.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

Poppy your scan is amazing!! 

Thank you PK, it makes sense they way you broke it down. Thank you

Well Tink, I was lurking & you caught me...LOL.

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwww Popsy!!!!!!!!!! Pippin is sooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!! :awww: :happydance: :cloud9:
So pleased everything went well, was in suspense waiting for you :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Ok im guessing boys lay like mine is 'left' and girls lay to the right :wacko: so its another boy pfft :haha:


----------



## PJ32

Awww poppy thats a wonderful sight xxx Fab piccies.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Not sure but I think my girlie was on the left at 12 weeks? x


----------



## poppy666

Looking forward to yours PJ :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Not sure but I think my girlie was on the left at 12 weeks? x

Ooooo there's hope yet lol go find piccy if you still got it xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all
@tink...id have thrown a fit if OH said i was to breast feed out of sight..:growlmad: glad he came round in the end though:yipee:...bump looking good!:thumbup:
@motherof4...hope you can cook :baby: for a few weeks more and GL for the birth :hugs:
@phoebe...:hugs: hope you had a great b/day and induction...i have no idea, i had spontanious labours with both mine ...:shrug: :ugs:
@damita...you tested yet??? stalked your chart...:happydance:
@poppy....:happydance: lovin' the pics, i say :blue: hope im wrong but baby looks so cute thumb sucking!! :awww: seen your bump pic...awwwwwww looking good:thumbup:
asfm....not much to report....just a hiccupy baby and i hate seeing the loo...how much do i piss????????? :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym think i am getting hay fever my eyes are itching off done a opk i have strong pains down me legs and in my ovaries got a line on it but not dark enough yet think next few days poppy your scan is brill hun aw i think its a :pink: x x x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks MC & Caz its a he-she then lol x

CG hope your well lovely :hugs:

EDD still 14th Nov bang on date when i ovulated :thumbup:

Anyone else remember their NT measurements? wanna know if mine sounds ok at 1.7 x


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> Looking forward to yours PJ :hugs:

not the only one, can't wait! its going soooooo slowly :-=


----------



## mothercabbage

nope...sorry poppy, no idea what connors was they never mentioned it, hence my paranoia for the triple test:dohh: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

just looked it up...yours sound ok..:happydance:...1.7 is in the normal range..xx


----------



## poppy666

Ohhhh didnt think of googling it pmsl :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

day after my birthday poppy you are jew x x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh ok maybe not......could have sworn she was laying on the so called boys side though?????
 



Attached Files:







scan pic 1.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poppy666

Awww joint celebration Caz and hopfully you'll be in 3rd Tri with :baby: on the way too :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh ok maybe not......could have sworn she was laying on the so called boys side though?????

pmsl tell ya im heading for a football team :dohh::but not bothered as long as he's healthy :cloud9:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey MC :wave: x

Pops, yes your NT measurement was great, mine was about the same :)


----------



## phoebe

Hi ladies just a quickie as i got me class in a bit...............

Beautiful piccies Poppy:cloud9::cloud9:s/he looks beautiful xxx

Glad ur OH has come round Tink:thumbup: and thanks for the tip regarding i mini essential bag, i can manage that at least hehe xxx

Thanks for all the tips and advice PK, Puppycat, Sleeping i'll be saving these last few pages so i can implant the info in my head lol xxxx

Hi China, PJ, Cabs, Caz i hope u ladies are well xxxx

Sorry its a short and sweet visit, will try and get back on later for a proper post xxxx Hope u all have lovely afternoons/evenings xxxx

The new carpet looks wonderful!!!:happydance::happydance: cant wait for cot to get here and get it all set up:happydance::happydance:

TTFN DD's xxxx loadsa love and hugs xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Oh yeah Poppy my NT was 2.0 and my results was a very low risk, so it all looks good to me hunny xxxx:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

i hope so poppy x x x


----------



## Damita

aww cute scan Poppy :cloud9:

I'm not testing till next Wednesday so just before my doctors appointment


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh wow Poppy great scan photos


----------



## puppycat

Pops I had left at 12 weeks and a little girlie - look!
 



Attached Files:







Lynnettes first baby scan.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## puppycat

Oh and still left at 20 weeks x
 



Attached Files:







lynnette_scan_20wks[1].jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh there's hope for me yet lol xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

slight prob Mckenzie asleep 1hr 1/2 earlier than normal fell asleep while eating so now asleep on sofa bloody typical after got him into a routine going to put him in cot and wait for him to wake up for milk prob around 9/10pm lol think a bit worn out unless he is coming down with something


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies, :hi:

Poppy so glad scan went well, great pics of your little :baby: shame no good nub shot but don't worry about how baby is laying I'm pretty sure Chloe was facing to the right and Ryan to the left and this baby girl is left also so doubt it means much, just glad your bean is healthy. X


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Coral where you been :haha: hope you had a fab day :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

I went to visit my friend :cry: I feel so bad for her she is so upset she had her first counselling session this afternoon I hope it helps her somewhat.


----------



## poppy666

Awww gosh i totally forgot bless her :kiss::hugs: must be so hard x


----------



## coral11680

Anyone watching BBC one the human body?


----------



## poppy666

Yep just watched it wasnt it amazing? that women who had 16 babies omg noooooooooooooo way brave women lmao x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Top of the morning DD's

Coral, your poor friend, my heart really goes out to her. Such a tough time, really hope the counselling helps. Everything ok with you? x

Pops, I agree, after looking at pics of 12 week scans there seems to be little in the left right thing by that stage. Think its more to do with which side the egg implants at first, rather than which way bubba is lying. Anyhow, loving the He/She Pippin :haha: x

Off to be measured up by the nurse for my fetching stockings, sexy ;) :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all
@coral :hugs: for your friend
@hopes...where are you??? you seem to have dissapeared?:shrug:
all other ding dongd seem fine so :hugs: to you all...xx
asfm...fine.:thumbup:..nothing to report here:happydance:, so maybe a random question....what is your middle name?? ...mine is the worst ever!!! bernadette...thanx dad!!! :dohh::rofl::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo 25 weeks today..in 6 days im onto double digits!!! shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit:haha:


----------



## puppycat

My middle name is Elizabeth, as is my mum's, nan's and daughter's - keeping it going :)

Yes where is Hopes??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Massive congrats for the magic 25 week mark MC! :happydance: Ooooooh double digits :) x

Morning Puppycat, how's things with you today? x

I have no middle name, and neither does DH :haha: we thought that was a sign :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

morning girls :hi:

Thanks Tink I just feel awful for my friend I just hope she can move on from this but with so many unanswered questions I don't know if she will be able to :cry:

hi cabs and puppycat :hi: cabs 25 weeks wow flying by isn't it, I'll be 29 tomorrow!

I have reserved a carseat at argos and hope to get it later. Its the mamas and papas cybex aton on sale from 115 quid to 68.99 :thumbup: 

WowTink just noticed only 67 days for you and if you go 2 weeks early thats only 53 wow!

My middle name is Coral hence my screename on here :winkwink:


----------



## puppycat

I'm ok thanks Tink :hugs:

DH and I deliberately avoided :sex: last night even though we were both a little horny :blush: lol. We really don't want to catch this month. Twas hard tho!


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: good morning sweeties. omgoodness i'm sooooooo tired!!! :sleep: what a crazy day we had yesterday!! :wacko: my middle name is Michelle. :flower: i actually like Bernadette MC :winkwink: it's like the actress, altho i can't think of her last name at the mo. Peters??? anyway, i think it's lovely :hugs: well, yesterday, we found out dd1 actually DID make the cheerleading squad, but not dd2. :happydance::cry: so it's a bittersweet thing. i don't know which is worse...neither of them making it or only one. :wacko: and ds made the football team last night :wohoo: plus it was dd3's birthday yesterday (she's 10 now), so we were celebrating with her :awww: i'm just exhausted!!! 

poppy, the scan piccies yesterday are sooo precious!!! :hugs: i don't think there's anything to the laying left or right thing either :shrug: i'll have to dig around to find my old scan pics from my lo's and see, but i don't think so. :thumbup: i'm praying for a little girl for you! :winkwink:

coral, i hope the counseling helps your friend. it will probably take quite some time for her to recover from such a tragic experience...deffo praying for her as well :hugs:

i can't think what else now! :dohh: i'm resisting the urge to test. already peed this morning, so not going to try now. i think i may test on Sunday. Sunday is Mother's Day here in the US, so it will either make my day or likely ruin it. :wacko: but we're going to Orlando to see my mama that day too, so that will be nice. well, i gotta get moving this morning or i won't make it to work on time! :dohh: talk to you girls later! :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

50 Odd days?!?! Oh my....... :haha: when you put it like that Coral, It seems just round the corner! I think it will be incredibly hard for your friend to move on, I don't think its possible right now is it? have the police said anything more? x

Puppycat, ya randy ol thing :haha: They say you feel like it more around O time, but when TTCing I never noticed really. I guess when your at it like rabbits trying to catch the eggy it becomes less exciting! x

PK, good news about DD1 and DS. Sorry DD2 didn't get chosen though :cry: Birthday wishes to DD3!!!!!! x

I got sent another bounty pack voucher which I thought was a different pack, so went to get it this morning. Its actually the same one as before :haha: never mind, I only bothered for the little pot of sudocreme :rofl: dinky x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all happy Friday well opks are still the same think it will be Sunday of next week i get a darker on keep waking up really early and my boobs are burning and my nipples are really itch feel like pulling them off haha x x x


----------



## poppy666

PK well done to DD1 and DS, but bless feel for DD2 im sure she be ok, hard when one sibling gets chosen for something and the others dont :hugs: sounds like you had a busy day yesterday tho and belated birthday wishes to DD3s :cake:

MC my middle names are Mary Bernadette - confirmation name :haha: happy 25th weel lovely :happydance::happydance:

Tink you and Phoebe getting soooooooooooooooooooo near now 'exciting' :yipee:

Puppycat you ok sweetie? :kiss:

afm nothing much, just ate a minted lamb butty n nearly thrown it back up :nope: use to love them but think pippin dont like minted lamb :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

hahahahaha...blessed with a crap middle name too poppy..bernadette...well you may like it :blush: but i hate it....was a rock song apparently..:shrug: thats why my dad chose it...:dohh:
boring day here, my friend thinks shes preg but has the implant in, she tested but its :bfn: she has sore BBs,lower AF style cramps/tightness..headaches,pee-ing alot, and feels sick...is it poss to be up the stick when you have the implant in?? if not what else can it be? she never has AF,the implant has been in for 2 years and she never got a period since:shrug:


----------



## phoebe

Hello ladies, just lurking today, feel like a bag of shit on roller skates lol. 
But in answer to todays question my middle name is Shelley xxx:haha:


----------



## phoebe

Congrats on hitting 25 weeks Cabs!!! xxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

woopp 25weeks mc x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls:hugs: 
you just feeling yukky and tired phoebe? or feeling down :flower: xx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> hahahahaha...blessed with a crap middle name too poppy..bernadette...well you may like it :blush: but i hate it....was a rock song apparently..:shrug: thats why my dad chose it...:dohh:
> boring day here, my friend thinks shes preg but has the implant in, she tested but its :bfn: she has sore BBs,lower AF style cramps/tightness..headaches,pee-ing alot, and feels sick...is it poss to be up the stick when you have the implant in?? if not what else can it be? she never has AF,the implant has been in for 2 years and she never got a period since:shrug:

lol no i chose it after St Bernadette when i was younger, but i hardly tell anyone my middle names :blush:


----------



## puppycat

Hey girls

I'm ok thanks Poppy - had an afternoon nap today again :blush: been shattered! 3 hours - was nice!

Laura threw her milk back up on me about an hour ago and now i'm starting to smell it so gonna go change into jammies :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Can't help thinking that we have only a few days to catch eggy - starting to wonder if I should wait but scared of another m/c - probably why I can't sleep at night, so much thinking!


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat i just think if your going to be bless you will catch that eggy this cycle and it'll be a sticky, if your body isnt ready it wont happen :hugs:

Now go get some serious :sex::sex: in :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

My avatar does look like baby is sucking on a cornetto not its thumb :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Lol I was just wondering how to talk DH into it but I'm pretty sure it would be easy lol :haha:

How's you? x


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> My avatar does look like baby is sucking on a cornetto not its thumb :haha:

I hadn't noticed but now you mention it :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties :hugs: man a 3 hour nap sounds like heaven to me right now :cloud9::sleep: :haha: puppycat, i say go for it :sex: too...i totally believe that whether we're ttc or not, that if it's meant to be, it will happen...if not, it won't. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Im ok thanks, burnt my finger on the oven so had it in an ice pack for hours bloody stinging now got a blister on it... lol im a plank :haha:

MC caught eggy the next cycle after her chemical sweetie and ive read soooo many women on here getting their BFPs next cycle too. Gash did on our other loss thread :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

this is true.....

I may see what happens. If we caught eggy and I do Ov this weekend I may end up with a BFP for my birthday! How exciting would THAT be?!?!

Of course I've promised DH I wouldn't test until AF was due or late so no nagging me girlies - you know how weak I am!! :haha: xxx


----------



## poppy666

We'll try not to :tease::haha:


----------



## puppycat

:ignore:


----------



## pk2of8

:awww: poor poppy with the burnt finger. i'm just sitting here dozing off half asleep with the laptop :sleep: :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all. hows everyone today? hope youre all well..:hugs:
just going to stalk some charts...:happydance: xx


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> thanx girls:hugs:
> you just feeling yukky and tired phoebe? or feeling down :flower: xx

Hi Cabs, feeling yukky n tired hun. Passed out yesterday morning due to a hypo. My blood sugars dropped to 2.7 didnt wake/come round until 11am, a tad scary as i was on me own. Hows u today mostly?? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

oh no phoebe, hope your better today...hard in those final weeks, and with the heat we getting, not good...i passed out with connor b/c of the heat, :dohh: im fine today, probs with the loo:blush: but ill get on it with fybogel and OJ!! :haha: next MW app is 23rd may, not seen any one since 20 week scan, good job i have my doppler for reassurance!!(thanx poppy!!:hugs:):thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> oh no phoebe, hope your better today...hard in those final weeks, and with the heat we getting, not good...i passed out with connor b/c of the heat, :dohh: im fine today, probs with the loo:blush: but ill get on it with fybogel and OJ!! :haha: next MW app is 23rd may, not seen any one since 20 week scan, good job i have my doppler for reassurance!!(thanx poppy!!:hugs:):thumbup:

I am a bit better, still feel jaded. Yeah dont think the heat is helping, as its so close n sticky. Hope last nite's storm clears the air a bit. Those dopplers are a god send arent they? As that does seem to be a long wait in between apps. Good luck with fybogel and juice, i hear ya on that score esp now i'm on the old iron tabs :wacko: have got lactulose but man that stuff is scary gear:rofl::pop: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!!!!!!

Awww Phoebe, scary honey :hugs: Prob because you haven't been to well and stuff. Hoping your feeling less yucky today! x

MC, get glugging honey. Lots of fruit and water too okeys? Dr Tinks orders :haha: x

Poppy, how is your poorly finger today? I hate burns like that, I do it lots cause I'm so clumsy :haha: x

ASFM palpitations back today which is annoying, gotta do some hobbling about this morning. Catch up with you laters DD's x


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies

Phoebe - how scary for you :hugs: hope you're ok now x

Tink - Another poorly Ding Dong :hugs: take it easy today xx

Well we did um.... :sex: last night :blush: it's in God's hands now eh xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Puppycat, yup in God's hands now. Try not to worry honey, what will be will be x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all afm come down with a bad cold feel ill weather her is rain rain its horrible and dull so going to chill today x x x


----------



## puppycat

Just did an OPK, I usually only get a line on the day of Ov so wonder if I'm going to Ov early - this is quite dark isn't it - not quite pos yet though.
 



Attached Files:







DSC03610.JPG
File size: 58.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Phoebe oh gosh passing out hope your ok today sweetie :hugs:

Tink im clumsy to, i just put my finger on the pastry to check the pie and a piece of red hot pastry stuck to my finger i was dancing around the kitchen it bloody hurt lol, its fine now. You not so good today? REST :kiss::hugs:

MC hope your ok lovely :hugs:

Puppycat keep bedding :happydance:

Hi everyone else :kiss:

Afm nothing much going shopping soon, still cant go toilet properly they like pebbles pmsl one minute i go a little then next i cant x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Caz. Enjoy your chilling day, weather the same here, dreary and drizzly! x

Puppycat, my OPK's were always like that a day or two before O, in fact I never got a strong positive on an IC! Those spermys should be fine in there for a couple of days anyhow x

Poppy, ur on planet pebble poop again? I am actually going a bit easier these days, I really pump in the fruit and water now to avoid it. I dunno why, but tinned fruit for me is the best and tastiest way of 'moving it' :haha: I eat a whole can of fruit between meals like peaches, mandarins, grapefruit etc Just call me the lady from Del Monte, she say "yes" :haha: hope your poops combine, soften and move home :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

Phoebe hope your feeling better today sweetie :hugs:

Puppy cat hard to say when u will O but probably not far off :dust:

Mc hope your bathroom issues get sorted!

Poppy hope finger feels better now I hate doing that, I end up wit some frozen peas on my finger for a few hours:haha:

Picked up the cybex Aton carseat yesterday and so glad I got it for a good price mamas and papas have the exact same one on their site for £135 paid£68.99 :happydance:
I'm 29 weeks today, almost near the home stretch! :yipee:
Got to go to lakeside shopping centre at 4 Ryan has a birthday party at party man world and I need to kill 2 hours walking around there with Chloe! Can't wait. X


----------



## coral11680

Morning tink, hope u are feeling ok. :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Tink i always seem to be on planet pebble poo lately pmsl need more fibre in my diet cos ive not got a healthy diet :dohh:

Coral i was like that last night with a cloth wrapped around an ice pack and everytime i took my finger out it was burning like hell :haha: didnt cool down for a good 2hrs x

Just sat here eating a screwball n trying to get the bubbly out of the bottom pmsl


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

I hope you all are well.

Phoebe & Tinks :hugs: to you both

Puppycat good luck:flower:

Poppy, girl you better eat more fiber or drink some prune juice:dohh:

MC, my middle name is Lotorria (mama named me after Latoya Jackson..WTF)

Hiya to all my DD's :hi:

asfm, I had an awesome night last night. Fast five was awesome...Poppy Vin Diesel was lawd have mercy...so fine!! Go see it if you can. Well, I got B & C in my classes very proud of my myself. Not too happy with FF right now. I think they are wrong...but time will tell. I have ALLWAYS had a 29 day cycle with the occasional 30-31 once or twice. Damn sinus infection!!!

Have a good day and enjoy the sunshine:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh for excellent results sweetie 'clever girl' :yipee::yipee::yipee:

Glad you enjoyed the film and had a good evening CG, who wouldnt enjoy anything Vin's in nom nom lol x


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh for excellent results sweetie 'clever girl' :yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the film and had a good evening CG, who wouldnt enjoy anything Vin's in nom nom lol x

I know Poppy...and that deep voice of his....OMG!!!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

im sure there are a few of us that would have fun trying to convert him.....tooo bad he's gay girls!! :cry:


----------



## puppycat

I didn't know he was gay!!

Hiya girls, have you had a good day?

DH has gone now so it's just me and Laura until tomorrow evening :cry: I am so tired but my grandparents came to visit didn't want to leave me alone - I just kept thinking please go so I can sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## coral11680

hey girls

China glad you got good results from your exam well done! MMM Vin diesel, there is no way he's gay :cry:


----------



## poppy666

I got told he's Bi so likes a bit of both :haha:


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> I got told he's Bi so likes a bit of both :haha:

Nah I'm not into that :haha:


----------



## China girl

You guys have shattered my heart into a millon pieces.....Vin CAN NOT BE GAY!!!!!!!!!!!.............NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!:cry:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## puppycat

lol. 

clicky


----------



## China girl

puppycat said:


> lol.
> 
> clicky

OH...Thank you Puppycat!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: at the VD swooning, nice choice gals but not my type. I like mine a little rugged looking :winkwink: 

Coral, great bargain you your car seat! Can't wait till we can go for a walk with our babies n show off our new prams :happydance: x

DH put an electricity monitor thingy on our meter.....been driving me mad turning things off and on and getting way too excited about the money we can save....sitting with candles on playing cards of an evening :rofl: Oh my days, told him no why the comp has to go off though! 

Off to bed now, nunnites x


----------



## Hopes314

:hi:

missing you guys! been so busy lately, OH has really been keeping me on my toes. I think hes going back to work in about 2 weeks, then I will be back to having lots of time for all of you :hugs:

MC congrats on 25 weeks :)

pheebyweeby :hugs: hope you are doing better, can you believe youve only got 6 weeks left!? WOW!!!

tink hope you are feeling ok!? hows the megabump? :haha:

hope everyone is doing well, i have so much to catch up on i'm not sure I will ever get to read all of the pages!

nothing new here, just waiting this all out, dont know how ill go the whole summer being so impatient! time is still kinda dragging. I have a midwife appointment on this monday may 9th, will probably be a waste of time seeing as I have no issues or anything to really discuss. Reassuring to be seen though I guess. Also, one month until our birth class, yikes (june 10 & 11)! And one month +10 days until baby shower (june 18). Hopefully time will start to go faster with the nice weather and the classes and shower and everything. Will miss OH when he has to go back to work though :( But his shoulder is doing well. He has an appointment may 18th to see the dr and then we will find out when he is permitted to go back to work. hes not allowed to put any weight or resistance on it yet but he is allowed to move it a little.


----------



## coral11680

morning girls :hi:

Tink I'm just picturing you with candles all over the house and no tv's on :haha: Yes I'm looking forward to going for walks with bubbas will be lovely. If we feel up to it we may even be able to go out for a day with all the kids in the holidays? would be hectic but nice. I will def be over to see your baby when you are up to visitors, can't wait :happydance:

Hopes, glad all is well with you. I know what you mean about time draggin but it will fly by you'll see. You have your shower to look forward to how exciting!

Lovely sunny day today and prob meeting my friend at the park so kids can run around. x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy mothers day to all the mums afm still full of a cold temps was high going to do a opk in a min see how dark it is fx its dark so i can get some :sex: today x x x


----------



## pk2of8

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY LADIES!!!!​
:crib::laundry::iron::dishes::shower::hangwashing::hangwashing::shower::dishes::iron::laundry::crib:​
just popping on to wish everybody (US'ers and UK'ers :winkwink:) a happy mother's day :kiss: going to go see my mama today, so got to get ready. it's a 2 hour drive and we have to leave in an hour and a half if we're to make it in time for church :thumbup: anywhooo, no news for me. tests yest and this morning are neg :bfn: :cry: so, no more hoping for me this cycle and af due on tuesday. eh well. dh will do his SA on tuesday morning. we had some scheduling conflicts and couldn't get it done last week. then we see the urologist again on the 17th may. from there we'll go to the fertility specialist. ok, well gotta run and i hope you all have a beautiful day!!! :kiss::hug:


----------



## poppy666

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY PK & ALL US'ers 'we had ours' :happydance: ​
Fx'd for Tuesdays SA tests, will you have to wait long for results?... hope you have a lovely day with your mum PK :hugs:

Where is everyone? lol ghost town here :wacko: hope your all well. Caz get well soon lovely xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all, i was told vin diesel "came out" the other week...:shrug: never mind, wont dump OH just yet then...:rofl:
hopes...missed ya girly, congrats on your V DAY the other day and hope all is well..xx
happy mothers day to all mums/mums 2B in US..:happydance:
asfm...yawn...tired, gonna have a snooze infront of tv when little man goes off...:sleep:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey Ding Dongs!
Happy Mothers Day to all US Mum and Mum To Be :)
I am 6dpo today, i am not testing until 12dpo which is Saturday. 
Trying not to symptom spot either this cycle but u guys know how impossible it is lol honestly not felt anything out of the ordinary though except yesterday and today i have been sooo thirsty.
Hope everybody is well x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: jenny good luck with testing hope your well too :flower: xx


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon MC & Jenny :flower:

Good luck at weekend for testing but will probably bug you before then :haha:

Sundays are sooooooooooooooo boring pfft so im trawling the net in a bit try find another unusual boys name :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

new bump pic..25weeks +2days :happydance: just eaten too so thats why i look huge...:rofl: who am i trying to kid!!!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







25+2.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mothercabbage

good luck with that search poppy :flower: glad i had one to steal from you :haha: xx


----------



## poppy666

Aww MC honestly you dont look huge lovely bump :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

aw mc love your bump hun x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Afternoon greetings DD's :wave:

Nice to see the thread livening up a little today, like Pops said, its been like a ghost town here :haha:

Hopes, I get how its dragging for you, that's how I feel! Glad DH is making a good recovery, and your ok :hugs: lots to look forward to :happydance: Oh and the mega bump is rapidly expanding ready for take off :rofl: x

Coral, I'm free Wed, Thur, Fri next week if you want to meet up for lunch of something? I quite fancy willow farm for a chilli and a coke :) Let me know if you fancy it. Be great when the babies are here, and a summer hol outing should be fun. Wait till a day we are feeling brave :rofl: x

MC, loving the new bump pic! I'm sure your not huge, you look like you have a model bump to me, honestly. Its just right, and you haven't put on any other weight as far as I can see. x

Caz, get some :sex: gal, FX o is soon x

PK, sorry bout the BFN :hug: :hugs: :hug: but glad intervention is on the horizon for you. Have a lovely day honey x

Jenny, FX this is your last TWW. Hoping your ok x

Poppy, have fun with the names, hope you find one you love for Pippin...although I bet you need the girls name list, FX X


----------



## poppy666

Ive only got these below but nothing that sticks out lol

Dion
Neo
Bodhi
Deacon
Deven

:dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hmmmmm Neo kinda stands out for me, that's really cute. Boys names are difficult once you have a few aren't they Pops :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Yep they sure are lol Neo is my fav so if nothing else pops up think he gonna be called Neo :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its very cute :) be lovely for a LO and and Older one if you get me :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls! :hugs:
also love the name Neo poppy:awww: xxx


----------



## Hopes314

mc love the bump pic, ill have to post one soon, im looking quite round myself :haha:


----------



## puppycat

:wave: hi ladies

Had a busy day today here, DH wasn't home until 6pm so I am absolutely shattered! Didn't really sleep too well last night, might have been the lack of radiator to snuggle. Grandparents took me and Laura out for lunch which was nice, then we went back to theirs and I fell asleep with Laura for about an hour - love afternoon naps with her :)

Lovely bump pic MC, you're very neat :flower:

I'm pretty sure this evening's OPK is pos, I'll take a pic now and upload it xx


----------



## puppycat

Just in case you're not familiar with IC it's control on the right and test on the left.

I think the test line is darker now - what do you think? :flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC03611.JPG
File size: 63.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat i think its darker too!


----------



## poppy666

Yep deffo :thumbup::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hopes314

heres 24+3

got stretch marks on my boobs already:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







24+3(2).jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2









24+3(3).jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2









24+3.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poppy666

I think yours looks a lot like MCs but thats just me lol lovely bump :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

lol poppy i kinda think so too. i like that we can compare since our dates are so close :)


----------



## caz & bob

hope lv the bump hun x x x


----------



## puppycat

Carrying quite low Hopes, I was like that with Laura x


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

Lovely bumps mc and hopes very neat:thumbup:

Poppy neo is nice I like bodhi and deven. What about girl names it might be a girl you know! Lol

Tink yeah maybe Wednesday then. Chilli and coke sounds good:thumbup:

Puppy cat opk def looks darker lost of :dust:

Hi caz how's things with you?

Jenny lost of :dust: for this cycle.

Just going to get the kids to bed now. X


----------



## caz & bob

ok coral a part from a horrible cold done a opk not dark yet x x x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i like the others too will have to see what he looks like on my 4D scan :haha:

Totally given up on a girl now :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

What would your name be if it was a little girlie Pops?


----------



## poppy666

I liked Destiny, Savannah and Serenity ' Rose for middle name after my mum' but something else would probably crop up...


----------



## puppycat

Hmmmm Savannah Rose - sounds very grown up - love it xx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah was my 1st choice but hey Ho may buy a female cat and call her that :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Ahhh I really hope you have a little pink bundle hun - when you going to book a scan to find out? x


----------



## poppy666

Awww thanks but as long as its healthy im happy. 3rd June i go so not long :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Oh of course - every pregnancy is a blessing and a healthy baby at the end is obviously the most important thing, we can all hope though ;)


----------



## poppy666

Yeah know what you mean. When i went for my 20wk scan with korben and they said boy i'll admit after id told all my friend and family i cried on my own for a while, but the next day i was fine. Think its very hard when you keep having the same sex and you would love the opposite to complete your family or given the chance to have a Daughter/Son but you get what your given and blessed that they're healthy.

Hope no one reads this and thinks im a selfish cow lol cos im not im very greatful to have my 4 boys x


----------



## puppycat

No I can't imagine anyone who would be reading that would think anything bad - I've seen some pretty shocking posts on here about women and gender selection so you've got nothing to worry about!

I found a quote the other day which was quite apt;

The Hope is gone when you stop Trying


----------



## poppy666

Nice quote Puppycat but after 5 boys im deffo stopping :rofl::rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Lol, 4 boys plus one bun ;)


----------



## caz & bob

i hope its a girl poppy x x x


----------



## poppy666

Id trade having a girl for all the remaining Ding Dongs to get their BFPs :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy- i didnt read back through ALL of the pages, but why do you think this one is a boy already? you never knowwww :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Poppy there is nothing wrong with hoping for a little girl, perfectly natural. Gender disappointment is not being ungrateful either, although its something that makes us feel very guilty. Its a hard one to be honest about I think, especially when you have seen how tough TTCing can be or have suffered a MC like you. Of course every child is an absolute blessing to be appreciated no matter what sex it is, and you will be over the moon no matter what wont you! :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

My scan piccy looks boy lol i had no idea till my scan now thinking boy.


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Poppy there is nothing wrong with hoping for a little girl, perfectly natural. Gender disappointment is not being ungrateful either, although its something that makes us feel very guilty. Its a hard one to be honest about I think, especially when you have seen how tough TTCing can be or have suffered a MC like you. Of course every child is an absolute blessing to be appreciated no matter what sex it is, and you will be over the moon no matter what wont you! :hugs: x

Very true Tink i love all my boys to bits and wouldnt swap them. Think this kind of subject is a tough one, but like Puppycat said ive seen some threads on here that have got nasty cos of the way the OP has maybe worded her title or found out the sex and been devasted which i dont agree with. You set out to concieve its 50/50 what you get, if your that adament you dont want a certain sex then maybe they shouldnt try really cos its the child that suffers and thats very sad.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No I agree with you Pops, I have read posts like that that have made me angry. Like you I hate the phrase "were trying for a girl" or are "devastated" when they find they are carrying the "wrong" sex :growlmad:

But hoping for a girl after 4 boys, is not anything to be ashamed about. You are not like the people that make those sort of posts. You wanted another baby full stop. You will adore it no matter what :hugs: x


----------



## puppycat

Sorry for the delay girls :blush: :haha:

Anyway.... nice to see a few Ding Dong's have joined our conversation Poppy :haha: and thanks for swapping your pink bundle for our BFP's :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Knew i spelt devastated wrong :haha: yep ive seen a thread with that title and it got closed.

I just think same as MC korben will have a playmate close in age to grow up with and thats why i wanted one more so he wasnt on his own tbh and after my MC im blessed at my age to even concieve another so quick :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

awwww :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:poppy:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

what a sweet and unselfish thing to say! :cry: makes me all teary thinking about it, but EVERYTHING has been making me teary lately too :dohh: but i'd postpone my bfp if it meant you getting your sweet little princess poppy :hugs::cry:

i totally agree with tink too poppy...there's nothing at all wrong with what you said about hoping for a girl...and maybe even being a bit disappointed if you find out it's a boy. we all know that feeling won't last long with you sweetie :hugs: it's hard for me to wrap my head around somebody being "devastated" about the sex of their baby. i get hoping for one or the other, but like you all have said...it's about having a baby at all to begin with and then about having a healthy one that's important. that tiny little one was determined to be yours from before the beginning of time...i believe that, so no matter what the sex is, it is exactly what was intended and perfect. :flower: i have to admit, i'm really hoping for a boy with dh...i'd be a little disappointed at first if we found out we were having a girl, but it wouldn't last long. dh and i both will love a little princess as much as a little pirate :winkwink: it's just the experience of making and sharing a little life together that matters most to us. :hugs:

MC, i know you don't think so, but i think you look just right hun! your bump is perfect!! :hugs:

caz, hope you feel better soon hunni :hugs:

jenny, keeping fxxxx and sending lots of :dust: for your 2ww sweetie :kiss:

CG, i know it's frustrating, but i think ff has your ov correct. if not on the day it shows, then maybe even a day after :shrug: in any case, you shouldn't be much longer before you could start testing :winkwink::haha:

hopes! so glad to hear your dh is recovering well hun and that you're doing so much better!! bump is looking fantastic! :kiss:

:dohh: i've lost the plot now!! :haha: thank you for all the mother's day wishes lovelies! :kiss: it's been a very nice day...dh got me a beautiful new watch with little diamonds on the face and bezel. it's lovely, and my older girls bought me a nice little crystal bracelet and earrings. my younger ones made me cards :awww: well, i gotta go now...gotta type up notes from my work yesterday. blech.


----------



## poppy666

Aww Pk sounds like your children spoilt you glad you had a good day :hugs:

afm another restless night sleep think korben cutting another tooth, must admit i was a bit cranky with him at 2am i was shattered but gave him a cuddle and he finally went to sleep. Buying some Anbesol today been told its great for teething 'hope so' :dohh:

Anyways hope everyone else is fine :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies :hi:

Beautiful day here today sun is shining, I even walked the kids to school!:haha:

Poppy nothing wrong with hoping for a girl hun and Savannah Rose is lovely was on my list :hugs: Wow not long til your scan and we can find out the sex!:happydance:

PK sounds like you had a Great mothers day :hugs:

Is anyone testing soon? We need more BFP's on here now.


----------



## poppy666

Totally agree more BFPs :dust::dust::dust: I know PK due to test, ermmm Caz near?

My next scan im going to go buy some baby clothes and Tiny baby this time, i made the big mistake of buying new born and nothing fit korben when he was born :haha: was a mad rush to go buy clothes once i got home lol.

How you feeling Coral?


----------



## coral11680

hmmm I dont think I have anything in tiny baby just newborn and 0-3 months but I think baby will be about 8lbs or so. 
I'm ok thanks just getting uncomfortable now, baby has me up most nights around 3ish:haha: getting me prepared I suppose:haha:

How are you? Sickness all gone now? not long now til you get the flutters :awww:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah im good thanks, sickness off and on if im hungry or ive eaten too much. Bbs i wish would stop hurting :growlmad: but apart from that just tired. Felt korben at 18wks so will see :happydance:

Korben was 7lb 5oz and everything drowned him so just incase buying some Tiny baby. 

Ahhh looks like your little princess will be having a 3am feed :haha: korben never woke me really just felt him when i was awake mainly x


----------



## puppycat

coral11680 said:


> Is anyone testing soon? We need more BFP's on here now.

I suppose I''m in the 2ww now - poor DH worked his socks off last night and this morning ;) not sure what happened this month but I couldn't get enough :blush:

You're right we definitely need more BFP's here!!


----------



## coral11680

yeah its nice to have the clothes fit them instead of swamp them, I have a few bits that are up to 1 month so hopefully will fit. 

Puppycat lots of :dust: when are you planning to test?


----------



## puppycat

I promised DH I'd only test on day or after AF due - he was annoyed with me about testing early because of our chemical last cycle - his argument is I'd never have known if I'd waited - nice huh x


----------



## LEW32

Hey Ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well and all the mommies had a wonderful Mother's Day yesterday!

puppycat- keeping my FX for you in this 2WW! 

PK- have you tested at all? Sorry if I missed it :hugs:

Not too much going on with me....my sister is pregnant though :) She has had some medical problems (she has multiple sclerosis) and she has always wanted children. Her husband has 3 teenage children and he is a bit older. We were worried she would have trouble getting pregnant, but she got pregnant in about 6 months....SOOO happy for her. 
She is 9 weeks and sick as can be...I told her it would pass. She really wants a girl, but will be happy either way. This will be her only baby as her MS complicates things, so I am hoping for a little princess for her and Poppy :)

Any other TTCers who will be testing soon?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am just waiting to go the gym but i will not be doing a run has i am still full of a cold wish it would just go now fed up done a opk and its dark wooppp x x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh congratz Lew on your sister fx'd she gets her girl :happydance:

Caz get bedding and dont stop till next week :haha:


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Poppy! She is pretty convinced she is having a boy .... 
According to the Chinese calendar thing, she is right. But you never know :)

Are you still feel sick popps? I told my sis it subsided for me at 14 weeks, but she is hoping for sooner. I was lucky that I work from home, but she has to go into an office. She may tell her officemate soon as she threw up this morning and still feels sick now....

On a totally random note, it is a GORGEOUS Day here....I am going to take a nice walk at my lunch break....

Where is everyone today?


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,
I hope everyone had a wodnerful Mothers Day
and everyone is doing well

China


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Thanks Poppy! She is pretty convinced she is having a boy ....
> According to the Chinese calendar thing, she is right. But you never know :)
> 
> Are you still feel sick popps? I told my sis it subsided for me at 14 weeks, but she is hoping for sooner. I was lucky that I work from home, but she has to go into an office. She may tell her officemate soon as she threw up this morning and still feels sick now....
> 
> On a totally random note, it is a GORGEOUS Day here....I am going to take a nice walk at my lunch break....
> 
> Where is everyone today?

Oh dont get me started on that chinese calender thing lol going by my chinese age 42 and lunar month one 'Jan' im having a girl :dohh: 

No sickness not bad now, but noticed ive got some cramps last few days guess they ligament pains x


----------



## puppycat

Hey Lew

It's off and on here, raining and thundery one minute then glorious sunshine the next! Very odd.

DH has gone to see his son and Laura's asleep so it's lovely and peaceful here - bliss!


----------



## puppycat

ooooooooooh HAPPY 13 WEEKS POPS!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Afternoon DD's! :wave:

Hope all is well with you all, will check in later, been a busy day x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Puppycat :hugs:

Catch you later Tink :kiss:

Im just making Mackeral, potatoes and sweetcorn atm xx


----------



## puppycat

Just made a batch of cupcakes and dribbled icing all over them - yum yum.


----------



## poppy666

Mmmmm i could eat one of those now or a Butterfly bun x


----------



## puppycat

I was having major sweet cravings so I thought I'd bake some cakes! They are yummy too!


----------



## LEW32

yum- now I want a cupcake!!


----------



## puppycat

I'd pigeon it if I could :D


----------



## poppy666

Now you got me thinking of cakes nom nom, i dont really have a sweet tooth but could eat a cream bun or jam tart right now x


----------



## sleeping bubs

mmm cakes I need to get some baking stuff in want to make some with Mckenzie 
Rang up hospital today to see when scan is cos haven't had a letter yet, they said think your appointment was made today but not on computer yet so can you ring back tomorrow :-( 

How is everyone??
Poppy are you planing on getting a double pushchair?? Been looking at a Icandy peach blossom so expensive but looks so good. I don't know wot to do but waiting till scan encase twins or not good news (trying not to get too excited)


----------



## Jenny Penn

Ladies i am having serious yellow/green snot cm, sort of like ewcm but cloudier TMI lol i had this last cycle but not on this scale! No smell or discomfort just lots of cm! Im so thirsty again today too.
Please let these be a symptoms *praying* I will be 8dpo tomorrow and really wanna test but i don't want to incase i lose my positive feeling about this month.
So should i test or not tomorrow? Or should i hang off till 10dpo? Did any of u girls get lines at 8dpo? I only have an asda early test which says it can read up to 4 days early x


----------



## poppy666

I got pains, cramps or stretching just above my pubic bone and like light cramps down top of my legs hope its ok :wacko:

SB im going to use the Quinny for newborn cos Korben out of the Maxi Cosi and gone onto the next one up so can use again for the pram. Korben be 19mths when this one arrives and seen as i spend most times in the Car im just going to buy a easy fold down buggy for him i think :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Ladies i am having serious yellow/green snot cm, sort of like ewcm but cloudier TMI lol i had this last cycle but not on this scale! No smell or discomfort just lots of cm! Im so thirsty again today too.
> Please let these be a symptoms *praying* I will be 8dpo tomorrow and really wanna test but i don't want to incase i lose my positive feeling about this month.
> So should i test or not tomorrow? Or should i hang off till 10dpo? Did any of u girls get lines at 8dpo? I only have an asda early test which says it can read up to 4 days early x

Fx'd lovely :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: i got a faint line with my last pregnancy at 8dpo cos my IP dip was at 6dpo, but i was convinced it was an evap xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Maybe i should wait til Thursday (10dpo) then Poppy, so that i can remain positive about this cycle for a bit longer lol
Happy 13 weeks Poppy x


----------



## puppycat

I'd try and wait a bit longer if possible - sounds good though hun xx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks and yep roll on Thurseday my lovely :yipee::yipee:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Puppycat!
God i hope im not disappointed on Thursday. . . Please be bfp lol x


----------



## puppycat

I know it'll be a bit of a disappointment but try to remember there's always next month - that's the beauty of TTC :hugs: xx


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls, 

Sleeping bubs hope u get your scan date soon.

Jenny good luck Hun and lots of :dust: I'd def try to wait til thursday.

So poppy you aren't getting a double buggy?

Oh god I feel so huge and uncomfy today, can't believe I still have 10/11 wks of this. I had a manor preggo brain today and locked myself out in the back garden!:dohh: I know we keep a key in the shed but couldn't find it! Thank god I have a gate leading to the front of the house. I knocked at a neighbours and phoned dh who told me where the key was :haha:Such an idiot! Also been so emotional kept crying when the kids weren't listening. They felt bad though and came and hugged me.


----------



## coral11680

Oh yes congrats on your 13 weeks poppy and peach!


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Sleeping bubs hope u get your scan date soon.
> 
> Jenny good luck Hun and lots of :dust: I'd def try to wait til thursday.
> 
> So poppy you aren't getting a double buggy?
> 
> Oh god I feel so huge and uncomfy today, can't believe I still have 10/11 wks of this. I had a manor preggo brain today and locked myself out in the back garden!:dohh: I know we keep a key in the shed but couldn't find it! Thank god I have a gate leading to the front of the house. I knocked at a neighbours and phoned dh who told me where the key was :haha:Such an idiot! Also been so emotional kept crying when the kids weren't listening. They felt bad though and came and hugged me.

pmsl you daft sod :rofl::rofl: awww huge hugs im sure you'll have a few more emotional days to come :hugs::hugs:

Thanks :happydance: No i decided against the double buggy omg ive been there years ago with a Tanderm pram, i just cant remember what a 19mth is like for walking, so thought just get a buggy for korben cos only time id need it i think is when we go town etc and OH be here with me for that... tbh i havnt got a clue :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties. :hugs: i've been testing every day since saturday. all :bfn: no question about it :cry: i'm due for af tomorrow, and i'm out of IC's. i have 2 frer's left, but i won't use them unless i think i have a real chance of bfp b/c they're so much more expensive, and i have several $store cheapies left. going to have to order more IC's for next cycle i guess. poppy, i did get spoiled yesterday. dh was so sweet again. anyway, so i expect by tomorrow i'll be terribly depressed for a couple of days, but you girls know how it goes. i'm feeling pretty paranoid right now tho too...any of you girls familiar with charts, if you look at mine, i think it's possible i ov'd when ff says i did or MAYBE 2 days later. in which case, i wouldn't be due for af until thur. :wacko: and if that's the case then our bd'ing was way off too. :cry: i hate the limbo. i'll feel better when we're meeting with the specialist and can start trying, hopefully with IUI to start with. 

caz, get to that bd'ing love! :dust:

jenn, lots of :dust: i think your "symptoms" sound good too hun, but i'd also wait til thur to test. :hugs:

tink, hope you had a good day! :hugs:

coral, :awww: i can relate to the weepiness...been like that for days myself and i'm not preggo :dohh: but so sweet of the kids to be sensitive to that. hope you feel better hun :hugs:

poppy, probably just your ligaments stretching sweetie :hugs: i'm sure everything's fine and proceeding along as it should :kiss:

lew, very happy to hear for your sister and i'll be praying for her and baby that everybody will be healthy :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

PK im no expert but id say it looks like you ov'd on which at the moment says 2dpo??:wacko: but ud still be covered cos you dtd the day before x Tink and Coral will know more x


----------



## pk2of8

thanks poppy, yeah i'm wondering about that. so if i don't get af tomorrow, i'll only be slightly paranoid about the possibility of a bfp :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

I have to go and clean my dad's house today oh what fun! not!

Lew congrats to your sister how nice having babies close together.:hugs:

PK I think you may have O'ed the day or 2 after FF says but can't be sure:shrug: sorry for your bfn sweetie:hugs:

I went through all the baby stuff I have bought yesterday like clothes and blankets etc. Oh my got so much. If it turns out to be a boy I'm in big trouble!I took a couple of pics.
I took a bump pic too but its very blury.
 



Attached Files:







may92011 001.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5









may92011 002.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4









may92011 004.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 5









may92011 009.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 6









may92011 010.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## puppycat

Fingers crossed PK x
I'm considering booking an overnight hotel for our second wedding anniversary. I'm sure my Mum would have Laura for us because I *think* it's on a Sunday so she wouldn't be working.
Would be nice to have a night out together, maybe a nice meal and a film or something?
Hmmm x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: hope your all well i am just waiting to go the gym i feel much better today temps drop right down so must be ovulating :sex: again tonight ha love the bump coral and the stuff for your bby hun awwwwx x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning! Still hectic here :haha: I seem to be in and out of hospitals, doctors, and pharmacy's all the time grrrrrrr

Not been feeling to great, BP been up again, and I have a UTI :cry: Really cross cause its now quite severe and nobody would have treated it if I hadn't have gone to G.P (who knows me and lets me diagnose myself with a grin :haha:) I took in some urine and its got all sorts in it, blood, white cells galore etc etc. I knew It, stooopid hospital have seen me twice and not prescribed anything for it (even though the infection signs on my blood tests and urine have been there for weeks) The were only concerned about the pre-enclampsia..... I have a good mind to write in complaint saying all well and good being concerned about the BP n stuff but have they forgotten untreated UTI's can cause pre term labour?!?! grrrrrrrrrrrr anyhow, gave my list of suggested meds to G.P for him to prescribe :haha: bless him, he wants me as an assistant :rofl: nice to feel useful.

Coral, LOVING the pics of all your baby stuff! Soooo exciting! I think I need to wash mine now :haha: I'll prob do it again nearer the time but I have an urge to hang em all out :) Your bump is so neat! mines like a great explosion of flesh :rofl: your gonna have a shock when you see me, I am swollen and puffy all over :cry: still fancy lunch tomorrow? x

Caz, another round of :sex: tonight ok misses? x

PK, sorry things are looking down again this month.....:hugs: I'll keep everything crossed you are just testing too early, that FF has got it wrong x

Puppycat, love the idea of getting away for your anniversary! you should do that, be a really nice way to celebrate. x

Hey to everyone else, catch up with you all as you hop on through the day x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Get well soon Tink! Sorry your having a horrible time with the hospital x


----------



## caz & bob

here s my opk girls sorry for the blurring my cam is rubbish x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0171.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks Jen, are you ok honey? x

Caz, always like to see OPK's I miss peeing on sticks :haha: FX your next line is a BFP line on a HPT x


----------



## pk2of8

major temp drop today so af should be on its way. :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhh PK was getting excited with your chart :hugs: when will the IUI treatment start? 

Tink thats terrible of the flaming hospital hope you tell them next time your there :growlmad: get better soon lovely :hugs:

Caz got everything crossed for this cycle :dust::dust:

Jenny how you feeling? any symptoms yet :wacko:

MC where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?

Afternoon everyone :flower:

One of the members on here that ive spoken to was due same day as me MC'd yesterday she never got around to having her scan :cry: just so sad to get passed the 12wk mark and this happen...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Pops......so sad about your friend. :cry: I'll be sending prayers up for her :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Bugger forgot Coral and that gorgeous bump, your soooooooooooo making wanna girl awwwww those clothes :cloud9: pain in the arse shopping for boys there is never a lot for them but isles of the stuff for girls x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Yeah Tink im fine just waiting out the dreaded tww, im hopeful this cycle but that doubt is starting to kick in today. Just keeping my fingers crossed for testing on Thursday (10dpo)!

Poppy no a definate lack of symptoms today except for some lotion like cm and the odd af like cramp.

Coral lovely bump and pink baby goods haul :)

PK sorry about the temp drop, will u be doing iui next cycle if the witch shows up?

x x x

Edit: Poppy sorry to hear about your friend *hugs* x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Try and keep up the PMA Jen, so hard in the last part of the TWW I know. FX for you! so 2 more sleeps till test time eh? :dust: for your test. I think a lac of symptoms is great, I only had mild sort of symptoms like your describing myself on my BFP cycle x

Awww PK, sorry just seen your message :hugs: I can't imagine how hard each cycle is for you now. So hope you can get on the IUI train soon :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny dont worry i had ZERO symptoms on my cycle all i can remember is stressing about my chart and thermonitor if you remember :haha: had to go buy a new one and all the time id caught the flaming eggy lol x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Yep 2 more sleeps Tink, im actually really nervous lol i have usually tested by now but i just don't want to see bfn again lol x


----------



## sleeping bubs

quick message rang up hospital ended up speaking to a mw as reception really busy and have answer machine on scan is Wed 25th May at 12pm!! Two weeks tomorrow I will be 12w 5days.


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooo another scan piccy to look forward to :happydance::happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Poppy hugs for your friend that must be terrible for her.

PK sorry for temp drop hun:hugs:

Jen good luck for Thursday lotiony cm and af cramps were my only symptoms so sounds good.

Tink I'm sure you look lovely Hun. Yes still up for tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

Sleeping bubs great news about getting a scan date look forward to the pics x


----------



## coral11680

Tink I would be fuming also about the uti glad u are getting treated now though Hun.

Puppy cat if you go to the hotel have a lovely second anniversary


----------



## LEW32

:hi: Ladies!

PK- big :hug: to you hun....I am sorry you are having such a tough time with TTC....but the IUI starts soon, right? There IS a light at the end of the tunnel :)

Poppy- SOOOO sorry for your friend....thinking about her. How awful to get so far and find out news like that. 

Jenny- FXing for you! Hoping to see a :bfp: on Thursday!

Tink- I wish there was something I could do to make your pregnancy easier! Glad you are able to self-diagnose and have GP that will help you. Terrible that the hospital is not giving you the care you need! Hope you are feeling better soon and take care of yourself- you are in the home stretch.

Coral- beautiful bump and adorable clothes you bought! Awww...I wanna go out now and buy some. My mom and sisters are throwing me a shower next weekend, so trying to hold off buying too much until after then. My mom is so excited, she has been buying cute flower headbands and hats :)

Caz- looks like you O'd, so in TWW now? FXing for ya!

Sleeping bubs- yay for scan in 2 weeks!

China- I see you there- Hi girlie! How are you doing?


----------



## coral11680

Poppy I know what you mean about buying for boys not half as fun as girls. Boy stuff can be cute though just not as much choice.


----------



## coral11680

Hi lew that's great you are having a shower, yes def hold off buying til after that. Awww I love little headbands and hats so cute.


----------



## puppycat

Hiya ladies 

Our anniversary isn't until July 31st so got a little while to think about it yet :)

It's my Mum's birthday today so we're off out for a meal in about an hour, been out shopping for a present (I don't normally leave it to the last minute but DH got paid today!) bought her 2 tops because she had a huge wardrobe clear out courtesy of my younger, more fashionable sister and has practically nothing!

We also spent about £100 on food :blush: now I'm really sorry we're going out because I REALLY want to eat the nice sausages we bought! hehe x


----------



## China girl

:wave: hey ladies,

Tink, big hugs to ya girly:hugs:
PK..:hugs:.no more needs to be said cause I'm right there with ya
Jenny, GL hun
Coral...cute stuff :thumbup:
Hiya :hi: Lew,Poppy,Puppycat,Caz and all the DD's

asfm, just feeling blah :nope:


----------



## Jenny Penn

CG if FF has your O date right then todays temp could be a nice 6dpo implantation dip? Or are u really 12dpo like the ticker says? x


----------



## China girl

Jenny Penn said:


> CG if FF has your O date right then todays temp could be a nice 6dpo implantation dip? Or are u really 12dpo like the ticker says? x

Jenny....I have no clue. I'm due for :af: on Friday, if she comes then FF was wrong.
If she don't, then FF could be right. I had a dip last month at 8 dpo:shrug:
Just gonna have to wait it out & see what happens. No PMA here:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

hey girlies...thank you for the :hugs: and thoughts... no af yet. i always start by mid-morning, so now i'm stressing. :wacko: i hate being in limbo. i'm having cramps, so between that and the temp drop i don't expect any kind of surprise bfp or anything :cry: i hate being in limbo tho. dh had to postpone his SA...he was going to go this morning, but turned out he had evaluations at work today and he couldn't be late, so he's going tomorrow morning for the SA. i'm praying they'll have the results by Monday to fax to the urologist, b/c the appt with the urologist is next Tues, May 17th. i want to wait til we hear the results from that before setting up the appt with the fertility specialist. and i'm only waiting with that b/c of course the fertility specialist will wantto know the results of the SA. i'm worried they may make us wait to do one more (i think 3 is pretty standard), but i'm hoping they'll just get us started on IUI. i wish it would be this next cycle, but depending on timing, we may have to wait for the cycle after that. everything is just sooooo slllooooowwwwww. :sad1: 

anyway, CG :hugs: i'd be surprised if you still get af on friday hun, given when it looks like you ov'd by your temps. how long was your luteal phase last cycle?

tink, you poor thing with the UTI on top of everything else!!! :hugs: i can't stand the pain from uti's. ugh. :wacko: i've had so many my old doctor where i used to live always would let me self-diagnose that also and just call in a script for me when i called to say i had one so i wouldn't have to make an extra trip to the office. but you're right too that it can cause pre-term labour so i'm glad you're getting it taken care of hun! i hope the symptoms resolve quickly for you!! :hugs:

poppy, i'm looking forward to your next scan sweetie! that is so hard, what happened to your friend :hugs: 

sleeping, lew, jenn, coral, puppy, :hugs: i guess i'll let you all know tomorrow if i've got any news... :sad1:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well today is day off the gym so just going for a walk with the dogs then chill and have some more :sex: so i am covered wooooppp pk fx for you x x x


----------



## poppy666

lol Caz everytime i come on here your dtd :haha: you go girl :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Lol, go get him Caz!! lol x


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

PK I really hope the witch stays away for you hun. If she doesnt then I hope you get yout IUI treatment ASAP:hugs:

China, puppy and Jenny lots of :dust: for testing!

morning caz, poppy and puppycat :hi: nice and sunny again :)

Tink where are you what time is lunch? I will text you soon if you dont reply on here:winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning girls:flower: ive just been stalking as nothing to report here really, just a growing bump and kicks:haha:
sorry to hear about your friend poppy :cry: thats soooo sad..xx:hugs:
hope all other ding dongs are well:wave: xx


----------



## poppy666

Morning Coral and MC :happydance:

Nice to see you MC :kiss:

Coral enjoy your lunch with Tink :hugs:

Weather crap here so dunno what im doing today, just watching korben wreck the lounge with balls and bricks atm :dohh: arghhh was so nice and clean in here 2 mins ago x


----------



## mothercabbage

i stalk every day, just dont have much to say really :haha: sooooo unlike me:haha:
im in double figures tomorrow, starting to get a bit scared now...getting close, my sisters SIL was induced on monday...nothing happening...update 4 hours ago.."still waiting" i wanna see baby!!!!!!!!!!! so impatient arent i..:rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

love you girls on her lmao i have to get it all in x x x


----------



## poppy666

MC good luck for SIL keep us updated :happydance: yes very unlike you to be this quiet :haha:


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> love you girls on her lmao i have to get it all in x x x

Now that was toooooooooooo much info :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Happy 100 days MC! x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok someone asked my why im not breast feeding...all i could say was "it wasnt for me" that sounds like a bad excuse...might give it a go...:shrug: but i need details,,all ding dongs that have done it or even tried breast feeding...I NEED DETAILS!!!! :haha: xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw happy 100 day mc x x x


----------



## poppy666

I always thought breast feeding was more demanding and you constantly had your boob out, also how are you ment to know if they're getting enough? :wacko:


Thats why ive never entertained it or tbh fancied a baby sucking away on my boob lol i am ticklish there and dont fancy the sore nipples that everyone seems to get. So deffo bottle for me x


----------



## coral11680

hi MC congrats on 100 days!

I did try to BF the kids but wasn't successful. I'm trying again though. I think I wasn't patient enough and it was tricky try to get baby to latch on they did latch on after trying but I found it a struggle each time and ended up giving in to formula. I'm determined to try again though even if its just a few weeks/months. Good luck its worth a try.


----------



## mothercabbage

thats what im thinking poppy.....but also agree with coral..:dohh: maybe ill have formula in and give it a go...at least for a few days/weeks?? will research on it i think...thanx xx


----------



## puppycat

MC I BF Laura for about 3 weeks, in the end I had to give up because she lost over 10% of her body weight (like Poppy said, you don't kno how much they're getting) and she really made my nips sore :(

We then put her on formula.

I'd definitely try it again because the first few days have a lot of nutrients and antibodies etc but I won't put so much pressure on myself this time if it doesn't work xx


----------



## mothercabbage

ok what about expressing all that good stuff in the first few days...and bottle feeding the baby it..:shrug: that way baby gets breast milk but not direct from :holly: that the chickens way out?? :haha:


----------



## puppycat

That would work - it doesn't matter if you bottle feed, baby's still getting ths good stuff :)


----------



## poppy666

MC probs the way id do it too best of both worlds :rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Ive also read some womens milk dont come in for days after the birth :wacko: so what happens there if they wanna BF?


----------



## mothercabbage

im gonna buy a pump....i would like baby to have the :holly: milk but just cant do it :blush: so pump it is..:thumbup:
dont ask me poppy im a learner here too lol xx


----------



## puppycat

Lol, I know after a C section it can take a while but I presume you can just BF when it comes in? Dunno.

On a completely unrelated subject have you seen Google's homepage graphics today? Amazing


----------



## coral11680

at first you have colostrum to feed the baby, they only need that the first few days. You can pump that too. I must admit I found pumping bloody painful :argh: then when your milk comes in the baby drinks that, everything they need is in the breast. I have colostrum now when i squeeze my nipple:blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry Coral, lazy morning :haha: 12.30, 1? what's good for you? Will go catch up on posts now x


----------



## coral11680

lazy tink :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I breastfed all mine as you all learnt the other day :haha: Incidentally DH is now fascinated by the concept of me having milk :rofl: i decided to try out my breast pump to see if its in working order and have quite copious amounts of colostrum. This goes against the grain a little but I'll be expressing and freezing stock before the bubba comes as all mine have needed extra formula in hospital due to being large babies and me having GD. 

Anyhow, like the others said, you produce colostrum from now until a couple of days after the birth. Colostrum really is like liquid gold, they pay £1000 for just a small amount of it in SCBU. Its really high in protein so bubba only needs a tiny amount (about a teaspoon full each feed) But the reason its like liquid gold, is that its full of antibodies (the things that fight infection and give immunity) So even if you give just one feed of this amazing mumma juice, its done your bubba good. So that's why I really recommend anyone to give it a go. 

Yes breastfeeding is more demanding in the early days, and you can be very sore at first. BUT once its established, it actually takes less time to feed, you have no sterilising making up and warming to do, and you can feed laying down. For me the feeding laying down bit sold it for me :rofl: I like to be lazy :haha: 

As for if you can express exclusively, Its possible, but very time consuming. Also bear in mind that expressing takes longer than actually breastfeeding, plus you then have to feed it in a bottle. Also your milk supply is supply on demand, so the more you feed, the more you make. So if you want to make enough milk for all his feeds, you will have to express as much as you give.

I agree that its hard not knowing how much they are getting though, but that worry goes away once you see they are putting on weight, and being content. I found that VERY difficult so totally get that one. 

Anyhow, other news... :haha:

Caz, you have really gone for it this time haven't ya! :dust: on your O x

PK, I'll be keeping everything crossed you can start IUI asap, and DH SA results will be in time for the appointment. Sending more huggles :hugs: x

MC, miss you on here! happy 100 days!!! :happydance: x

Poppy, brain melting down, you ok? :rofl: sorry :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Tink shall we make it 1 then? I'm waiting for a delivery and hope it gets here before I leave.


----------



## coral11680

so tink do you think its a good idea to pump now and freeze colostrum? never thought about that


----------



## pk2of8

cd1 for me girls :cry:

eh well...i'll be better by tomorrow. stuuuuuuuupid cramps woke me up out of dead sleep at 4am this morning they were so bad. i knew by then that af was defo coming and sure enough, i had to take my temp early so i could go to the bathroom and use a softcup. ugh. i've already taken 3 ibuprofen's and i'm still cramping...so painful. :nope:

breastfeeding...i'm with tink on this one. i was going to say a lot of the same stuff she did. so no need to repeat it all i guess. some of my sisters have had to use a "nipple guard" while nursing to reduce risk of infections and cysts, but i've never had that problem. i typically just got a little sore in the beginning. it takes a few days...maybe a week or so for your nipples to get used to it, but by then it's very natural feeling and no pain with it. i was never able to express/pump adequately. the action of the baby sucking triggered "let down" for me...pumping wouldn't do it. IF i pumped, i had to nurse on the other side at the same time to get anything out. it was annoying and the pumping for me was painful, whereas the bf'ing was very simple...the way tink described. and it is VERY MUCH supply/demand. you gotta remember, that women have been bf'ing their little ones since the beginning of time, and having enough milk is rarely an issue. i bf the shortest length of time with my first lo...about 2-3 months. i didn't want to stop, it was heartbreaking to me to have to, but i got pg with my 2nd about that time and that caused my milk supply to dry up and dd1 started to lose a little weight, so we put her on formula. it was terribly heartwrenching to have to break it off like that and not be prepared or wean...you form an amazing bond with lo while doing it, imo. that's not to say you don't have an amazing bond otherwise...it's just a very special thing. the thing i've been told/read about bottlefeeding is that you have to make sure that you are still switching baby from left to right during different feedings b/c switching the breasts helps baby to develop left/right brain function, so the tendency while bottlefeeding is to always feed on whatever side is most comfortable and that's not as good for baby. plus like tink said the colostrum is SO important. baby gets all of YOUR antibodies/immunities when you breastfeed during early days. so everything you are already immune to protects baby from getting sick. and like tink said too...i LOVED being able to lay in bed with :baby: and nurse...didn't have to get up in the middle of the night to warm a bottle and all that. i'm lazy too :haha:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

Poppy, so sorry for your friend hun:hugs:
Coral & Tink, I hope you two have a wonderful afternoon :)
MC, I say give BF a try :thumbup:

Hiya:hi: Poppy,Puppycat,Lew,PK,Reagal,Hopes,Caz,Phoebe

Oh Pk, my LP was 13 last cycle(March) & 16 in Feb. I have NEVER had a cyle longer than 30-31 days. I hope this was just fluke this cycle and I get back on track next month. The only good thing(I hope) is that I wont have :af: this weekend. I am going to Louisiana for my nephew's graduation:happydance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

hey ladies, not on here for long having bit of a rubbish time at the moment, just wanted to let u know that i have to try to get an appointment monday because i thought appointment was today but was yesterday :dohh: will catch up soon 
Really hope you are all doing okay :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

my sisters SIL had baby :blue: at 410pm...9lb 4oz she had the epidural so not too bab, no name yet cant wait to visit!! :happydance: mum n baby doing well :happydance: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww congratz :happydance::happydance: just dont tell her your chosen name she may pinch it :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

she will be slapped if she steals it lol, also just found out my "so called" minted great uncle left me 5% of his estate in his will..:happydance: may be a nice few quid expected around my due date..:yipee: FXd eh!!


----------



## poppy666

wow amazing news MC :happydance::happydance: all my family are paupers lol... my mum side are all travellers with the circus in southern Ireland and dad's side ermmmm nothing from Northern Ireland. When i was 2yrs they wanted to train me for the circus but my parents decided to move over here 'lucky escape' x


----------



## caz & bob

aw congrats mc x x x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi girls!
Good news MC :)
Well my PMA has took a nosedive today because i was naughty and tested early and needless to say it was bfn :( my only saving grace is that i only have tesco tests that say they 'pick up hcg on the day of a missed period' so i know i still have a little time but im bummed, also my cm has totally dried up and i feel no different to how i feel normally at this point in my cycle. So im expecting af on Monday. . . again x


----------



## Jenny Penn

PK sorry about cd1 :( *hugs* x


----------



## coral11680

PK so sorry you are. Cd 1 Hun. :hugs:

Mc congrats on your sisters sil baby boy! Also don't buy a pump do the nuby free breast pump. Mine came today. There is a post in third trimester somewhere that explains how to get it. I only did it last week. U have to like nuby uk on Facebook then email them your 20week scan and fill in some details:thumbup:

Jenny sorry for bfn:hugs: you are not out yet though might be too soon to pick up hcg.

Had a nice lunch with tink and talked about nothing but pregnancy and babies:haha:


----------



## coral11680

Hi lupine sorry you missed your appointment.

China have fun at your nephews graduation and hope the witch stays well away!


----------



## puppycat

Evening ladies

Sorry about AF PK :( :hugs: hope IUI appts hurry along for you xx

MC Congrats on the new baby :D - hope you get hugs soon!

Poppy sounds like you did have a lucky escape, out of curiosity, what would you have done in the circus? :blush:

Jenny if memory serves me correctly you're only 9dpo today? Plenty of time to get a BFP yet hun xx

AFM went to choir tonight for the first time since before Christmas. DH usually has his son on Wednesday's but it has been changed to Thursday's so now I can choir again :yippee:


----------



## Hopes314

mc congrats on 100 days, ive been looking forward to double digits too!! i guess i have six more days thennn! im scared about breastfeeding too, im going to buy a pump but i plan to exclusively breastfeed for the first month at least, because im nervous ill mess something up and baby will like the bottle better. After i get comfortable with it I'm going to use the pump occasionally because I want OH to be able to feed the baby sometimes, and because I couldn't imagine taking my boob out in public lol. Anyway I want to breastfeed/pump for the whole time I'm off school/work.. so hopefully at least 8 months. I'm nervous it wont work but I'm going to give it some serious effort because OH and I are very adamant about breastfeeding.

I was nervous that I would like.. not make milk or colostrum or anything? But my nipples leak all the time right now. Last week i was laying in bed and got up and had it all over my arm!

Heres my "am i normal" question for you guys, I havent had one in a while :haha:

My left nipple became definitely larger than my right one and it leaks way more often too.. "am i normal"? lol

Also, how do pregnant women shave their lady parts when the belly is in the way? I am having issues hah. Oh the things we talk about :)


----------



## puppycat

Hey Hopes

I had one boob that ould leak happily and freely and one that didn't want to know - I hope it's normal! lol.

I gave up shaving in the end, I asked DH to trim it a little with scissors at about 35weeks then didn't bother anymore!


----------



## poppy666

PK so sorry sweetie :hugs: i sooooooooooooo cant wait till you & DH get some help this is one BFP i cant wait to celebrate :kiss:

Coral glad you and Tink had a good afternoon x

Puppycat would of been the high trapeze :haha:

Hopes i always leaked more from one boob, as for lady garden i got in alsorts of positions in the shower, plus used a mirror lol but luckily just did it before korben decided to make an early appearance.

Im sat here feeling seriously poorly 'sicky' and REALLY need to stop smoking... i need some advice what i can use or take to help me kick habit? :wacko: I shouldnt be smoking anyways due to the Pulmonary embolism i suffered and doctor once looked at my legs and they quite white/grey told me bad circulation so need to get off them :nope:


----------



## pk2of8

hey hopes! you're normal sweetie! :haha: breasts and nipples change sizes i think, and even NOT preggo my breasts are not the same size. it's not an obvious difference to anybody but me, but it is that way :shrug: as for the shaving... :haha: i tried to prop a leg like on the toilet or something i think. hard to remember now, it's been so long...i may have given up in later days, or just done as well as possible "blind" :dohh:

puppy, i go to choir on wednesdays too...it's so nice to be able to go isn't it? :hugs:

MC, congrats on the new baby for sister's SIL. :haha: 

china, i think your af won't come til next week sweetie :hugs:

jenny, try not to think about the bfn...defo way early for a positive test. :hugs:

coral, so nice for you and tink to be able to get together like that. i need to get together with a ding dong girl :brat: :haha:

anyway, just cramping along here :wacko: feeling very anxious about dh's SA. he took a sample to the lab this morning. dh said he felt like there wasn't very much, so i'm very worried about it. dh is too, but he doesn't say as much. we go to the urologist next tuesday. i'm very anxious about getting the results. :cry: well, i have to go for now girls. i'll try to pop on again later tonight :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

awww poppy...thank you so much sweetie :hugs: i'm really having a very down and anxious day today. what with dh's SA, worrying about the results from that now and the whole CD1 issue. :cry: just wishing/praying for some good news soon. 

i don't know what to tell you about the smoking poppy :hugs: quitting has been very hard for everyone i know that's been through it, but they all say they are so glad they did and feel so much better after they've kicked it. i know some people that used the patches or gum and such to wean themselves. others i know have said that quitting cold turkey was the best way. personally, i'd lean toward the cold turkey if i had to do it, but everybody's different. you're right it's not good for you, especially with the other health issues. but we're here for you sweetie to support you no matter what :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat said:


> Hey Hopes
> 
> I had one boob that ould leak happily and freely and one that didn't want to know - I hope it's normal! lol.
> 
> I gave up shaving in the end, I asked DH to trim it a little with scissors at about 35weeks then didn't bother anymore!

:rofl: i thought about asking OH for assistance too haha. but thought id see if there was some trick that i was missing lol.

The boob that did not leak, were you still able to feed with it? I mean, it wasn't like.. broken right? lol:dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy the mirror is a good idea lol. i may try that :dohh: hows the bump??

pk when are your next appointments to get the IUI and what not started?


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> awww poppy...thank you so much sweetie :hugs: i'm really having a very down and anxious day today. what with dh's SA, worrying about the results from that now and the whole CD1 issue. :cry: just wishing/praying for some good news soon.
> 
> i don't know what to tell you about the smoking poppy :hugs: quitting has been very hard for everyone i know that's been through it, but they all say they are so glad they did and feel so much better after they've kicked it. i know some people that used the patches or gum and such to wean themselves. others i know have said that quitting cold turkey was the best way. personally, i'd lean toward the cold turkey if i had to do it, but everybody's different. you're right it's not good for you, especially with the other health issues. but we're here for you sweetie to support you no matter what :hugs:

Thanks PK im going to have a word with the midwife, i know i once tried the patches and my arm went all red and itchy around the patch and found myself smoking with it on :dohh: When i was in hospital for the PE i didnt smoke for 7 days, but once i came out i started straight away again grrrrrr... ive been smoking since i was 17 'not good' i know when i was young id only smoke about 3 a week but as i got older i smoked more and i know its not good, so need help to quit x


----------



## puppycat

Hopes314 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hopes
> 
> I had one boob that ould leak happily and freely and one that didn't want to know - I hope it's normal! lol.
> 
> I gave up shaving in the end, I asked DH to trim it a little with scissors at about 35weeks then didn't bother anymore!
> 
> :rofl: i thought about asking OH for assistance too haha. but thought id see if there was some trick that i was missing lol.
> 
> The boob that did not leak, were you still able to feed with it? I mean, it wasn't like.. broken right? lol:dohh:Click to expand...

That made me giggle :haha:

I was still able to feed with it but it wasn't as.... efficient, as the other one lol.


----------



## poppy666

Hopes mirror is good but have to get it at the right angle lol just dont let your DH do it mine once tried and i nearly had no lady garden or bits left :rofl: as for bump its slowly getting bigger but still convinced its bloat x


----------



## pk2of8

can't imagine letting dh go at my lady garden with a razor :argh: too scary to think about really :haha:

poppy, good thing to talk to your midwife about it :thumbup: you can do it hun...anybody who's as strong as you are and been through all you have can kick it sweetie :happydance:

hopes, i'm sure both your boobies will be just fine :haha::winkwink: and we don't have an appt yet for IUI. :nope: we go back to the urologist next tues (may 17) and once we get the SA results there, then i'll make the appt with the fertility specialist. i'm really hoping we can push for iui this cycle, but i guess it will depend on how soon we can get in for an appt. :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

Woke up extra early tod courtesy of my trampy neighbours:growlmad: banging and arguing last night and woke me up at 5am. There dog was barking also poor thing prob trying to protect one of them as they are banging around. Seems to be quiet now though. None of them work so I guess anytime is good for them!

Poppy good luck quitting hunnie. Have you tried cold turkey? I know thats how my DH quit and he was on almost 2 packs a day that was back when he was about 21 though. Has the MW offered help?

PK I can understand why you are so anxious, and hope you get the IUI this cycle. :hugs:

Hopes I am having that problem now shaving my lady garden:blush: I did it blindly in the shower a couple of days ago:dohh: I think I will use a mirror next time and be quick before it steams up! :rofl: Also I'm sure your boobies are fine. Mine dont leak at all really, I only know I have colostrum from squeezing to make sure:haha: 

Poppy and the uk preggo girls def sign up for the free nuby breast pump. I'll post details now:thumbup: you can also opt for microwave sterilizer if you dont want the pump.


----------



## coral11680

Show off your beautiful baby scan on NUBY UK facebook page to participate in the NEW NUBY SCAN... PROGRAM*. All submissions will receive a FREE Nuby breast pump** AND be entered into a FREE PRIZE DRAW to WIN £200 worth of baby products on June 13th!

Official Rules to Enter & Receive your FREE breast pump

Step 1: Like the NUBY UK page, www.facebook.com/nubyuk

Step 2. Email your 18- 22 week baby scan to [email protected] with :
Parent's First Name:
Parent's Last Name:
Email:
Telephone:
Baby's Due Date
Post Address:
Breast pump OR*** Steriliser: (please select one)

Scans submitted must be the scan taken at 18- 22 weeks of pregnancy. Scan dates must be visible, legible, and taken after July 1st 2010 .

***If you have already purchased your breast pump or just prefer a microwave steriliser instead of a breast pump please state, STERILISER in your email with your information and scan image. If STERILISER is not written a breast pump will be posted.

You can also upload your scan to Nuby UK's facebook wall, www.facebook.com/nubyuk .

Once your scan has been emailed to [email protected] approved scan photos will be uploaded to the NUBY BABY SCAN ALBUM and the FREE breast pump will be posted to you.
Approved photos will be uploaded within 72 hours. Steps 1 & Step 2 be completed for you to receive your FREE breast pump.

*Entrants must be currently pregnant and reside within the UK
**Breast pumps received will be NUBY electric, manual or mini. Scans will be accepted up till June 12th 2011. One breast pump or microwave steriliser per householdSee more


----------



## coral11680

poppy you could maybe use your gender scan pics when you get them, they wont know! lol


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...been up since 6.17am..:growlmad: thanx connor! 
thanx for that post on the free breast pump coral!!:hugs: that will save a few quid, going to sign up for mine in a mo..
pk...must have missed your CD1 post:dohh: :hug: for you :flower: hope dh's SA is ok and you can get on with the next step!! :thumbup: :hugs:
poppy...if you find a way to quit the fags, let me know ill give it a go too!! :blush: hate smoking,my daily intake seems to be going up and i feel shit for it!! :growlmad:..:hugs:
hopes...where have you been!!! missed ya, as for the :holly: leaking,or not leaking...with chloe both my BBs pissed milk from about 20(ish) weeks but with connor not a drop until just as he was born...the MW even commented when i got off the delivery bed.." mother nature knows when she is needed"..ha! had to walk to the bathroom on the labour ward with two wet patches :haha:..this time...still not leaking but always carry a titty pad just in case...~:hugs:
china, lupine,tink,puppycat,ladyb,lew,phoebe, and all other ding dongs hope all is well:hugs:
asfm...wont know what my great uncle has left for me in his will for 4-6 months according to the solicitor, but its ok i can wait:haha: never really knew him so it was a bit of a shock tbh...and still no name known for sisters SIL's baby:blue:..it was a surprise bump so they wernt decided on any names..hope to see them all later, ill try get a pic:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

my tickers are all to pot!! one says 99 days the other says 100, but both have EDD as 19th aug! :dohh: ill go with the blue one i think :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just waiting to go the gym not doing much think i will just do 40 minutes on the bike and do light weights why i have ovulated x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good morning all! Several ding dongs up with the birdies I see :wacko: zzz :sleep: :hugs: I joined you all, I think i managed about 4hours on an off last night :growlmad:

Poppy, defo speak to your midwife about stopping smoking. I know how hard it is to quit, and defo recomend NRT when you have a strong addiction. Your midwife will put you on the right track, its hard but you can do it :kiss: x

What's new Puppycat? Whoa wo whoa wo whoaaaaa woooo wo :serenade: :haha: x

Hopes, don't worry bout the non leaky boob, all will be fine! Sometimes we do have one more efficient boob for no particular reason, but it will work once you got bubba feeding off it! Some women leak a lot, others nothing at all. It doesn't really matter because as soon as you feed, you will make the milk your baby requres. Its as simple as that :hugs: x

PK hope your ok today honey :hugs:

MC, morning my dear! but sorry it was quite so early for you :hugs: Congratulations on the birth of your SIL little boy!!! :happydance: x

Coral, again sorry you got woke up early, seems i spoke too soon yesterday as I had an awful night sleep again :haha: Thanks for lunch, was nice! x

Morning Caz, :dust: for O! have a good workout x


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Wont get hold of my midwife till monday, they only work Monday n Tuesday at the clinic :wacko: weird set up, but deffo cant go cold turkey im a wimp :haha:

MC will let you know :thumbup:

Weather crap again i see :growlmad:

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## mothercabbage

quiet on here today..what is everyone up to....im soooooo bored......im an expert on week 25 of pregnancy now....read that much stuff from the web i could be a MW!!! what can i dooooo im bored as a tea bag in a coffee shop!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: me too.. may get ready and go Aldi's needs some nappies, then Asda for food.

When did everyone's bbs get better? sick of them now :growlmad: think they were better by now with korben.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol yeah I just saw your status MC :haha: What's happening at 25 weeks then, enlighten us!

Oh yeah, you know my 'friend' who lives next door (you do Coral) well she found out she was pregnant last night....bit of a shock, but they have been irresponsible with contraception for months so it was always on the cards. Anyhow, she's got a 3+ on a digi and we think she's about 6 weeks. She doesn't even know when her last period was, although she thinks she must be a few weeks late as its been ages. Anyhow she's off to the docs in a panic this morning, she takes more meds than I do (when they say take 2 she takes 5....) and was also on diazepam for muscle spasms in her back. She has also been pissed as a fart almost every day of the week. Really hoping all is ok with her bubba, she's a bit of a nightmare, but always gave up the bad stuff when preggo so FX all is ok with her baby. x


----------



## mothercabbage

awww congrats to your neighbor..:happydance:
have fun in aldi poppy...im thinking tesco's...can get my free newborn nappies then lol...as for the 25 week stuff im onto week 26 now...im preparing for tomorrow:haha:


----------



## poppy666

FX'd everything ok with baby Tink... Aldi nappies are better than bloody Huggies and Pampers i found lol brill for boys anyways and cheaper :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

tesos are good too lol...
just measured my fundal height, its 21cm??? shouldnt it be around 25-26cm now??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

It's a bit iffy at this stage MC, I wouldn't worry! I got all sorts of measurements at your stage. You look just the right size to me. I'm TRYING to sort out bedroom. It was organised and nice then I got lazy for a week :haha: DH taking the bubbas chest of draws up later, so gotta make some room. Its like a washing bomb has gone off in our room :haha: x


----------



## caz & bob

fx all is ok with your neighbor's bby tink x x x


----------



## poppy666

Ok so ive chose Monday as my quit day Eeckkkkkkk :dohh: gonna buy some patches etc over weekend, but dont know what strength im allowed to get? dont want to go straight on low dose dont think it will help :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

How much do you smoke Pops? I started on the second stage patches. They ARE itchy at first, but I promise that will go away after about a week. Also take it off at night and wash the area cause leaving them on all night can stop you sleeping. I'm rooting for ya :happydance: x


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck poppy hope you do it i quit 4 years ago x x x


----------



## poppy666

Caz when does the craving stop for one or do you still get it?


----------



## Damita

Forgot to tell you all, AF got me 3 days ago :( onto cycle 7, month 9, saw my doctor today as it's not DH as his sperm are fine, it's me. Anyway been referred but can take up to 3 months for an app so I am taking a break from all things BnB until my appointment as everyone around me all my TTC are pregnant minus little me..


----------



## caz & bob

poppy666 said:


> Caz when does the craving stop for one or do you still get it?

it was 1 or 2 month after i gave up i don't crave for 1 i hate the smell it makes me sick when my son goes my mums and sleep his cloths stink of it and i have to wash them straight away x x x


----------



## coral11680

Hey ladies,

poppy good luck trying to quit have you tried researching on the net on quitting while preg, prob find more out from there than the MW!

MC you look just right for 25 weeks when do you see the MW again? is it 28 wks?

Tink congrats to your friend. Hope baby is ok with all her partying. She isnt the one who gave you the cot etc is she? And lunch was good we should do it at least once more before we pop:pop::haha:

Damita so sorry to hear things are not any better and big :hugs: for new cycle. I hope you can get referred quickly and get the ball rolling. Have they done any tests on you yet?


Just got home from B&Q. Got the paint for Baby/Chloe's room and Ryan's room. Also got a new BBQ gas grill on sale for 69 quid. Got Ryan some curtains and bedding also, spent too much!:dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Coral, yes that's the one who gave me her nursery furniture :haha: That was the first thing I said, she's insistent she doesn't want it all back, I don't know what to do really. I don't think she will accept it back, but I feel wrong keeping it now. They don't have a lot of money....maybe I'll say perhaps I'll borrow it for a while until she needs it. They have nowhere to store it anyway, so it would do her a favour x


----------



## coral11680

oh no sods law aye Tink:dohh: Yes she wont need it for at least 9 months so see what happens. Did she give you the rails yet!!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Damita sorry af got you 'she such a bitch' :hugs: i know your taking time out till you've had some tests, but hope you pop in from time to time sweetie, your part of the ding dongs and like to see how your going :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry for missing your post Damita, so tired today. I'm glad dh SA was fine, that's one obstacle out of the way. I'm sure your BFP is just round the corner, will be thinking of you, and hoping its not too long a haul for you :hugs: check in when you can honey x


----------



## puppycat

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> What's new Puppycat? Whoa wo whoa wo whoaaaaa woooo wo :serenade: :haha: xx

Lol Tink that made me giggle :haha:

You're still not sleeping well then :nope:



poppy666 said:


> Caz when does the craving stop for one or do you still get it?

I quit years ago, I can't even remember how many, but you never lose the want for one, especially if you're in a circle of friends you'd normally smoke with or you have a drink etc. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

NO RAILS!!! :haha: her hubby was gonna look in the loft for me, just before she announced to him she thought she might be preggo. Then everything went out the window :haha: So I am still wondering what to do, all I'm bothered about is that I brought a cot top changer so want to set it up ready while I can still move! :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat its not a really strong urge is it? im surrounded by smokers i may have to hibernate for next 12mths :haha:


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> Puppycat its not a really strong urge is it? im surrounded by smokers i may have to hibernate for next 12mths :haha:

No it's not terrible, I just wanted to be honest with you :flower: - you'll always be a smoker and always think about it but the urge gets easier to manage, it's more of a self control thing. We know you have it though because there's so much to avoid in pregnancy you'll be fine! :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Jeez i'm only 3dpo - feels like forever already humphhhh


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: I have had that song in my head a few times when I come on and read your posts puppycat :haha: No, sleeping is awful! Moan moan moan, whinge whinge whinge etc :haha: I get the drag which is the TWW, I used to be impatient right from O :haha: x

Poppy, I agree, you might NEVER be at a point where you don't 'fancy' one. But you will get to a point where you wont NEED one. Like puppycat said, its more about self control. Honestly honey, you can do it! x


----------



## poppy666

I just wish once you given up after a few months thats it clean bill of health and never fancy one again :haha:

I'll do it xx :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> I'll do it xx :hugs:

:thumbup: You got us DD's for support! you will feel loads better too :hugs: Well once your done craving anyhow :devil::gun:

incidentally, I saw this smiley and thought of somebody :howdy: where is our Phoebe? x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks :hugs:

Yes where is she? a few who hasnt been on either LB :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup, quite a few been very quiet. LB has been missing for ages, and mommyv hasn't posted for a while either right? x


----------



## poppy666

MommyV had her scan didnt she? hope everything went ok x


----------



## puppycat

Heh. You singing again Tink?
Just come back from my Mum's house. Was planning on being a home a bit earlier but i'm terrible when I start chatting heh.
Yes we're all here to support you Poppy. You can do it!
I'm wondering if i'll be able to test on my birthday? It's a week tomorrow so i'll be 10dpo. I'll have to do it secretly tho as I promised DH i'd wait til AF due which would be the Tuesday after. Hate having a long LP


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm its a tough one testing on your birthday cos you'll either celebrate getting your BFP or if its too early and you get a BFN will it ruin your day :wacko:


----------



## puppycat

Nah my birthday is a fantastic day anyway. I love my birthday! It'll probably bum me out but not ruin the day. I'll just lash cocktails down my neck heh heh x


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties :hugs:

busy day here. took 2 older dd's to dentist/orthodontist this morning for new consult. hopefully braces start soon...latest will be january if insurance won't waive waiting period. have to wait and see what they say. then started a new job tonight, interpreting at one of the colleges in jacksonville, so back to an even busier schedule for me. ugh :wacko: but it's only for 2 more weeks. then my job at the high school will be finished and i'll have a light schedule for the summer. 

poor tink, still not sleeping well :hugs: i had a rough night last night too...saw a bug crawling on the ceiling in our bedroom, then another one. tiny. i thought they were teeny little roaches, but dh says they were just common little beetle type things. :sick: blech. anyway, i couldn't sleep b/c of it...i don't like bugs and the idea of one falling on me or on the bed was freaking me out. needless to say, we had a bit of a fiasco over it last night, so i didn't sleep much. :dohh: and now i'm paying for it...not just tired but my upper back/neck are in so much pain...aggravated my old injury. so i just took some pain meds/muscle relaxer. that will knock me out pretty soon. 

poppy, we'll defo support you hun and you can do it sweetie! you'll be so proud of yourself when you do it. :kiss:

puppy, the 2ww is always so hard, we know! :dohh: but you can gripe about it with us :winkwink: 

yes, missing a lot of our dd girlies--phoebe, ladyb, eesoja, regal, ttc, mommyv...we're thinking about all of you girls and miss you bunches! :hugs::kiss: i know i'm forgetting a lot of names :blush:

damita, keep us updated hun! :hugs: but we undy the need to avoid all of this for a while. i hope you get in for your appt soon sweetie :hugs:

you too lupes! :hugs: i hope you were able to get rescheduled quickly!

dh's urologist office called me today to say they haven't received the results yet from dh's SA, so i called the lab about it. they said they already faxed it (of course :wacko:), but i asked and they said they would re-fax it for me, so hopefully the urologist has it now and we'll be all set for next tues. it will be nice to feel like we're moving on again and getting more accomplished. anyways, otherwise, nothing going on here with me...CD2 :dohh: still cramping and still heavy af. ugh :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

just checking in...:wave:
good luck for tuesday pk :hugs:
poppy...im going to set a quit date now...:argh: we'll crack the habbit together :kiss::hugs: any other DD smokers kicking the habbit with us?
tink...im with you on the no sleep front...im 26 weeks and just cant get comfy...i try pillows, duvet, the spare bed to get comfy....even the sofa but i just cant get a few hours straight :growlmad: so i feel your pain:hugs:
ladyb comments and likes my posts on FB so she's ok,maybe just not got time for bnb posts...you know what its like...addictive women on here :haha:
coral...yes next MW app is a week on monday..(28 weeks(ish))..i re measured fundus and baby must have shifted b/c it was 26cm, depends on :baby:'s position and bladder fullness i think..but i can see that im not small :dohh: :haha:
head gone blank........:hugs: to all xxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all hope all ok!!

Right a TMI question I think I have thrush but got cream left over from last time was which was the same they gave me when I was pg before, wondered would it be ok to use this as trying to get though to doctors but busy or do u think I should get in to see nurse or try cream and if not better go to doc on monday??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

What cream have you got SB, canesten? will be fine if its external, if you also have it internally see doc first x

Morning all, catch up properly in a bit x


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies :hi:

PK good luck for Tuesday's appointment will be thinking of you sweetie :hugs:

Puppy good luck for testing on your Birthday and lots of :dust:

MC and poppy good luck quitting the fags, we will be here for support:hugs:

Tink hope next door neightbours get you the rails soon, I know how you want everything set up now, I understand I feel the same!!

Going to try and paint the kids room today, just need to wake up lazy DH:sleep::haha: I'd prefer to get it done while kids are at school, you know what it's like with them wanting to help!:wacko:

Can't beleive I'm 30 weeks tomorrow:happydance: hopefully time will keep moving quickly, although still need a few bits and pieces and of course the furniture!:dohh: My MIL is getting it for us and wants it to be a surprise and still hasn't told me even though everyone else has! So I wonder when she will decide to, like Tink I want it all set up and ready now while I still feel like moving:haha: I hate to sound ungrateful as I really appreciate it but she knows someone told me so not sure what she is waiting for now?:shrug:

Yes Phoebe, Ladyb and mommyv have gone a bit AWOL we miss them:kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Yah MC go for it :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

SB i just always use canesten too :thumbup:

will read back in a minute sorting korben xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right, now have a little time to read up properly :coffee:

Hoping all DD's who are MIA are ok, we miss you all :hugs: Hope to hear from you all soon x

Puppycat, I will be singing it every time you post now :rofl: Testing @ 10DPO then? what test you gonna use? x

Morning Poppy! :wave:

MC, great news your joining Poppy with quitting! You can do it :thumbup: will you try some NRT? x

PK fx the results get send over and you will feel like your on your way again soon. I'm the same with creapy crawlies at night :wacko: Sorry your :sleep: and sore from your neck and AF :hugs: x

Sleeping bubs, hope you find some relief from the thrush x

Coral, happy painting! you need to post piccy's once you have done :happydance: I asked my friend/neighbour again about the cot and she insists she wants me to have it, that they need a smaller one this time anyway. So I said would she like my DH to go up to her loft to find the cot rails n stuff. Anyhow, DH is putting it up now!!!!!! :happydance: hurrah :loopy: I can start to nest :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

ive got nicorette inhaler but i heard cold turkey is the best way if preg...i just dont think i can cold turkey it tbh:blush: is monday quit day then??:argh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah cold turkey best for baby, but if you can't do that, anything other than actually smoking is a better for you n bubba. Your certainly not doing any worse with the inhalator, as long as your not using it more than you actually smoked. I found it quite good, but the patches for me better as it curbed the craving before it had begun. x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey tink yer got that cream  Seems to be helping to be honest not as bad as last couple of times.

I bored really should be doing stuff around the house but went to a toddler group this morning so now want to relax if I want to do some stuff around the house I have to do things in the morning lol Mckenzie is still asleep his lunch is already in the fridge lol toddler group this morning had breakfast which was morning snack time for Mckenzie and he ate loads so will be full for a while lol


----------



## mothercabbage

patches irritated me and im not using them again, will go with the inhilator i think..
any tips on keeping backache at bay, mine hurts from when i get up until when i go to bed:growlmad: so sore, dont remember this with chloe or connor


----------



## puppycat

Hiya ladies

Thanks for all the :dust: x

Good luck Poppy and MC - you can do it! So is it Monday? xx

Yeh will be testing 10dpo Tink, I usually use my IC's but do you think I should get in a FRER or something this time??


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ive got nicorette inhaler but i heard cold turkey is the best way if preg...i just dont think i can cold turkey it tbh:blush: is monday quit day then??:argh:

I started a thread in 2nd Tri and someone said its better to go cold turkey so your not feeding the craving.... Alan carr e-book is ment to be good 'not alan carr the comedian' lol Yes Monday it is 'shitting it' pmsl x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I couldn't have done it cold turkey that's for sure :haha: But go for it if you think you can! everybody is different, but I just smoked again when using nothing at all. MC those patches are really irritating at first, I remember going crazy jumping about smacking it :rofl: But it did go after a week or so. x

Sleeping bubs, glad you have some relief, its so horrible! x

Puppycat, what miu are your IC's? if they are only 25 I'd recommend a Superdrug or a FRER at 10DPO. Doubt you would get a line on anything less sensative. x

Monday is Q day then?


----------



## poppy666

Tink i dont think i could go cold Turkey cos ive not enough to occupy myself apart from korben n if weather crap im stuck in, so do you suggest full strength patches for 1st week? mine irritated me and i smoked with it on before, but wasnt ready back then to really quit x


----------



## phoebe

Hellooooooooo Ladies :hi::hi::howdy::howdy:
Many apologies for not being around, bally comp's been poorly and everything is crazy at the sec. I trust and hope all is well with u lovely ladies. Blimey there must be like 70+ pages for me to catch up on :wacko: never gonna retain all that info rofl!!!! So hows life treating u all??? I see ur thinking of giving up smoking Pops, good on yer lovely:thumbup: I went back to the smoking clinic last thurs, as my habit was starting to creep back in again. Its not easy. And i do have the odd crafty puff of OH's cig, but then the guilt creeps in again. But on monday i did blow a 1 on the carbon monoxide effigy, so i went from 7 down to 1 so it cant all be bad. I am using patches at the sec, but wanna get off them asap, as i think cold turkey is the only way for me personally. And when the bathroom(beirut no2) is finished.................. And OMG that has been hell i can tell ya, got let down by plumbers, workmen and then all our tiles breaking, no sink, a headless shower and deceased toilet etc etc, so its kinda been a constant friday the 13th IYKWIM for the last fortnight:dohh::wacko: but i do stray off topic there lol. So when beirut no2 is done the whole house will be a no smoking zone, which should hopefully make things easier all round.
Anyways enough of my rhubarb, i have missed u all very much and i do really hope all is good on planet Ding Dong. Much love to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh Phoebe you got nearly 5wks to go :happydance: i wont be on holiday then so dont miss all the excitment :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Poppy, I brought them the whole time to be honest, I just cut them down.....literally cut them :haha: So if you get them and find your doing fine, and could use less, cut a bit off. That's all the next stage patch is, a smaller version of exactly the same thing. Also try different places on your body, some are more sensative than others, I found my upper back was a good place x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink will see how much they are in Asda today x


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh Phoebe you got nearly 5wks to go :happydance: i wont be on holiday then so dont miss all the excitment :hugs:

Omg tell me about it lol :dohh::dohh: nerves are kicking in now hehehexx:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well happy friday woopp afm been shopping for food taking my son for his hair chopped then hopeful he will be sleeping his nans tonight x x x


----------



## puppycat

Awww good to 'see' you Phoebe :hugs:

I'm not sure on the IC's, have to check the packets.

Just having a brew because I'm freeeeeeeezing :(


----------



## poppy666

Awww sweetie you'll sail through it 'plenty of drugs' :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Still having a mare with puter, gonna have to check desk top and sort something out. Will try and get back on later ladies. Hugs xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been awol. Been busy with lots of outdoor work and getting ready for dh's b-day party tomorrow. I hope that all you lovely ladies are doing well and thank you for thinking of me.

Poppy and MC that's great that the two of you are going to quit smoking together. I used to smoke about 9years ago and after I quit I now find cigarette smoke totally disgusting and have never wanted to smoke again so I hope that you ladies can have that type of experience as well

Puppycat- gl with your testing

Pheobe- can't believe that you're almost done can't wait to see your little one

:wave: Tink gl getting lo's nursery all ready I can't wait but won't be doing that for quite a while

Coral- hope that your painting goes well and yes a picture of the finished painted room would be nice to see

PK- sorry about af but hopefully you'll be able to get your iui this cycle and dh's sa will be better than last time

asfm- have been having problems with my current dr.'s and I'm afraid that they aren't really qualified to deal with my problems but since I have been their patient they are keeping me on I may be looking for another dr who has more experience Tink did you look for a more specialized doc with all the problems that you have or is that not an option? anyways other than that all is well getting ready for dh's birthday party and trying to get my house in order I finally do not feel sick anymore but I get so tired after doing just a small amount of work I also think I'm feeling the baby move every so often I felt dd around 13weeks so I guess it's possible


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry Phoebe, got talking to my neighbour in the midst of typing a reply to you! Glad to see you back, and hope you get your puter up and running properly. Can't believe how short a time you have! Did you pack your 'emergency bag' missy? x

Mommyv, also great to have you back! yes I see a few different people actually but I don't really know how it works in the states. I see a diabetic midwife for my GD, who is under a doc who intervenes if something is wrong. I also see a ob doc at the hospital, my general practitioner, a physio, and a neurologist. I'm sorry, but I have no idea how it all works in the states, but I agree you want to be seeing someone who understands your complications. Glad your ok x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey :D
just another flying visit sorry, i have to come on on my phone as at OH stepdads house as he is not well and we gotta look after him, taking him to zoo tomorrow which will be nice :)
just popping in to let you know OH sperm count came back really good so no problem there :thumbup:
but my blood results came back abnormal, the testosterone levels were high and some other things were wrong but can't remember- doc was surprised i have regular af and asked if i had been tested for pcos or cushings disease so i assume this is what he expects. Been referred to a fs but didn't say how long the wait was but considering I'm not far from damita i assume it will be roughly the same. Of course i Googled both things he mentioned and wasn't enthralled with what i found but just gonna hold on to the hope he was wrong :thumbup: looks like i just have a long wait now, so will probably try to bbt from next cycle (as thermometer is at home and I'm on cd9 so is pointless starting from Tuesday) so i have some to show fs along with some old ones.
Sort of guessed it was something to do with me but little gutted to find out it actually is we will see in a few months but lost hope of anything happening naturally now :( but we will get there some time i suppose :) 
ps i quit smoking 2 weeks ago with patches i am on 24mg 16hour patches they don't aggravate me as much as the others (i usually get blisters from them) so if it doesn't work out with one lot of patches just try a different brand i was advised to use them because i was smoking about 35 a day, i go to a stop smoking clinic ran by nhs cause then i only have to pay for prescription Charge and if you don't pay for prescriptions you get it all free plus they work out things that are best for you and your lifestyle would strongly recommend patches and don't give up on them straight away if they don't agree with you! Goodluck ladies!

Xxxxxx

xxxxxx


----------



## TTC2308

pk2of8 said:


> can't imagine letting dh go at my lady garden with a razor :argh: too scary to think about really :haha:
> 
> poppy, good thing to talk to your midwife about it :thumbup: you can do it hun...anybody who's as strong as you are and been through all you have can kick it sweetie :happydance:
> 
> hopes, i'm sure both your boobies will be just fine :haha::winkwink: and we don't have an appt yet for IUI. :nope: we go back to the urologist next tues (may 17) and once we get the SA results there, then i'll make the appt with the fertility specialist. i'm really hoping we can push for iui this cycle, but i guess it will depend on how soon we can get in for an appt. :shrug:

What fertility specialist did you choose?


----------



## MommyV

Thanks for the reply Tink. I'm pretty sure that I have to pick an OB and that is pretty much who I will see. I have gotten a couple of recommendations one is right here in town and the other is about an hour away. Will probably call the one in town on Monday because right now my day and the rest of my weekend is going to be crazy. I definately think it will be better for me and the baby if I have a doctor who has more experience dealing with high risk pregnancies.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!
Sorry i have been MIA.
Well 11 dpo and still testing bfn even with a frer so i am pretty sure i am out this cycle :(
I had the doctors today and while i was there i mentioned that dh and i were ttc with no joy after having my last depo shot 17 months ago (so im 14 months clear of the depo now). 
The general advice after stopping depo is that it could take 6-18 months clear of the depo for things to return to normal so i was expecting the doctor to tell me to come back in September but instead she decided nothing would be investigated until January next year, grrrrrr! 
However after fighting my case she decided she would do routine bloods, check i have immunity against rubella and check my FSH on cd 3, so i have the forms and will get all the bloods done together on cd3. She wouldn't give into checking my progesterone on 7 dpo despite begging lol
DH goes to a different doctor surgery to me though so i think im just going to get him to go ask for a SA and not mention the whole depo thing and say we've been trying for 14 months with no joy.
Anyways thats whats going on with me so now going to go read back.
Hope all is well with everyone x


----------



## Hopes314

:hi:

aw glad to hear all you guys quitting smoking, im sure you can do it, and we'll all be here for support! :hugs:

pheebyweeby glad everything is doing well, hadnt heard from you for a while and started to get concerned.. you could be giving birth for all we knew! its almost timeeeeeee :) ahh i cant wait, so excited for you!! first dingdong baby!

mc about the back pain, i find that my back hurts the worst when im sitting often. its not that obvious WHILE im sitting, but i find that if i sit a lot one day, my back and tailbone are VERY sore, enough that moving around hurts. I find that I feel the best when I walk.. A LOT! I've been walking a couple miles a day and feeling great!

nothing new for me. been nagging OH to help me finish up some stuff in the baby room, but he is still pretty useless with his arm. his next appointment is may 18th, next wednesday, so ill be interested to hear about when he might be returning to work. 

lets see some bumps!! :)


----------



## coral11680

morning ding dongs:hi:

Jenny sorry for bfn sweetie :hugs: not sure about the depo taking up to 18months to leave, seems a long long time. When you were on it did you get periods? How long since you have got them regularly? I would have thought if they were regular now the depo was well out of your system?:shrug: Glad she ordered some tests but if you are not happy you could get another opinion. Good luck hun:hugs:

sorry I haven't read back much. I'm so sore from painting and moving furniture all day yesterday and that was only Chloe/babies room. I will take pics once I get the nursery furniture and its all done. The green was much brighter and not sure I like it. Might go over with a light shade not sure yet. now I need to tackle Ryan's room!! I can't wait!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all
thanx for the support for quitting the fags girls...i keep thinking i have to try now as you'll all be asking how im getting on, and i just cant lie to you girls..i tried a few hours with no fags yesterday and got to 2 hours!:dohh: im dreading tomorrow....how you feeling about it all poppy? its scary i think, so your going with patches? i just refuse to try them they piss me off that much i want a fag!:dohh: anyway will check in monday smoke free day 1 lol...
@hopes....i cba to walk, i feel massive and im lazy, maybe the no fags will give me more energy:shrug: gotta get off my ass its GROWING!!!!!!!!!!!:haha:
@phoebe..5 weeks to go?? wow...you excited to see :baby:? im sure your nervous too but youll be fine, your a ding dong momma!!:hugs:
lupine...congrats on quitting 2 weeks ago, hows it feel to be that far into no smoking?..glad OH sperm is good and hope your bloods can be treated, i dont really get all the hormone levels n stuff, but wish you all the best! :hugs:
mommyv..nice to se you checking in..:wave: 13 weeks tomorrow..ALREADY!!!! :yipee: its flying by xx
asfm...going to visit my brother tomorrow:happydance: will be the first time going over to his house, excited and nervous., hope its not a big gathering...im quite shy:blush:
little bit of washing to do today, hope the :rain: holds off...think thats it, :hugs: to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies... oops I mean afternoon!

I'm so happy - work have paid in my severance I'M FREE OF THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOPPPP

Going to my Dad's this afternoon - my 2 brothers are having a joint birthday party. Will be going on my motorbike as DH has work and he's playing squash, Mum's going ot have Laura for a few hours for me.

Everything's good atm, let's hope it stays that way!!


----------



## pk2of8

TTC2308 said:


> What fertility specialist did you choose?

we haven't chosen one yet :wacko: i've put it off until we see the urologist and get the results of dh's SA. i'm kinda hoping they'll say they need to do bloodwork to try to get more answers. in any case, i know the fs will want dh's SA too, so that's also why. but i was thinking of making 2 appts. one with who you suggested and the other at a different clinic...my gyn said this other doc (i can't remember his name right off...i'll have to get the card out) used to be with the same one you suggested and then started his own. i don't know though. where are you at with everything now ttc? :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Greetings Ding Dongs :coolio:

Just tucking into left over chinese :munch:

Nice evening last night, went over to DH's dads for Chinese. It was to mark a year since DH mum died :cry: Chinese was her fav, so was nice to be together. Taking the day slow here, sooooooooooo tired :sleep: 

Lupine, sorry its looking like you have so fertility issues. Don't google :thumbup: and keep positive. There are options for you, and your gonna get there :thumbup: x

Mommyv, I defo agree you need a Ob who has experience with high risk pregnancys. FX you find a good one who makes you feel reassured :thumbup: x

Jenny, think its a great idea to get DH to go to his G.P. I don't agree that the Depo is still affecting your fertility now, I know it can take some time, but I don't believe it takes that long. Yes get DH to keep quiet about it, and try and go down that route. FX you get some joy. Was wondering how your test went, sorry it was a BFN :hugs: x

Hopes, glad DH is recovering and hope he can help you finish the nursery soon. Your right about sitting, I learnt early on with my back problems that sitting actually puts more pressure on your back than standing. Hope it doesn't get to sore for you :thumbup: x

MC sorry, I totally missed you asking about back pain. Well Hopes was right about keeping active if you can, but like you said, its not that easy :haha: The only way I get through the day with my back and pelvic pain is:
Hundreds of pillows in bed including a giant U pillow: https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BIG-V-SUPPOR...cy_MJ&var=&hash=item6d6fd8ad5b#ht_3939wt_1139
and V pillow behind me on the sofa and feet elevated on footstall most of the day
Hot packs / wheat pillows especially this one: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0010NE0O8/ref=oss_product
Showers (baths would be better but I can't get in and out anymore :rofl:) I have a shower seat which makes it a little more relaxing
A tens machine, although I'm not convinced this helps really.
Deep freeze spray, when pain in severe (the heat one shouldn't be used in pregnancy)
A support belt
Not leaning over, or lifting anything heavy.
Gentle exercises such as the cat https://www.askamum.co.uk/Pregnancy/Search-Results/Exercise/Safe-Exercises-During-Pregnancy/
Sitting on a birthing ball is also meant to be good, although I'm not allowed with my pelvic problems so I haven't tried.
:rofl: ok overkill on the advice, sorry MC :haha: anyhow, hope your ok. x

Coral all the painting done now?! :thumbup: can't wait to see the photos :happydance: x

Puppycat, what's new? :haha: congrats on the severance pay, and enjoy the party and moterbike ride :happydance: my word, been years since I've had a ride, those were the days :haha: x

PK, everything ok with you today honey? x

Lots of :hugs: for all the other ding dongs sees ya all laters :wave: x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx tink, ill try the lot, im in agony here! :dohh: 
heres a pic of sisters SIL's new baby, charlie james 9lb 4oz born on 11/5/11 @420pm..2 hours old on pic x
 



Attached Files:







charlie james.jpg
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well well not stopped since i got up been shopping came home cleaned the house top to bottom now just chilling for a bit aw cute bby mc x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww he's lovely MC, congrats to your SIL again. x


----------



## poppy666

Awww MC Charlie cute :hugs: Ive just bought my patches 1 step 24hr. A weeks supply £12 :dohh: got told just to alterate where i put one daily, so im ready for Monday hope they bloody help :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

poppy i was on the clear ones there good they help me i wouldn't of done it with out them good luck hun x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

They will help Pops, PMA PMA! Tomorrow is your last day as a smoker :happydance: 

Got a thing about oranges tonight, I'm cutting them into wedges and devouring them like a crazed orange fanatic. Juice going everywhere, a wanton look in my eyes :rofl: DH caught me and was :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

I could do with some oranges now nom nom, can just picture you Tink lol


----------



## pk2of8

hey girlies :hugs:

i'm "ok" :winkwink: just tired from working. eh...

i'm so proud of you poppy and all the other ding dongs for deciding to quit smoking!! there are worse things for sure, but it's so much healthier to quit! you can do it hun!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

nothing new here...just anxious about tuesday... :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: just checking in....:howdy:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:howdy: Howdy MC, morning DD's :flower:

Just checking in myself, be on later :hugs:

PK, glad your ok, hoping time flys and Tues is here before you know it :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies

Have read back but still tired:sleep: didn't get to bed until 2.30am. I went over my friends and met up with her and 3 other friends for an indian takeaway and chat. It was nice but I nattered til 2.10am then had to drive home. Of course Ryan and dog had me up at 7.45 so a little knackered:wacko: Legs and back sore from moving furniture too. After the painting was done yesterday I took a bath and it was so nice and relaxing I fell asleep for a bit:haha:

MC awww your SIL baby is adorable :awww: good luck quitting it must be so hard but remember we are here to support you:hugs: Congrats on 26wks:happydance:

Poppy you too glad you have the patches and are ready to start tomorrow I know you can do it:thumbup::hugs:

PK good luck for Tuesday hun will be thinking of you. I saw your Easter pics on FB your family are adorable!

Jenny good idea about having DH go to GP I def think you have been trying long enough to be tested now. :hugs:

Lupine I hope you get the help you need and your BFP is around the corner:hugs:

Tink lol at the oranges, I know what you mean though I crave orange juice/ fruit constantly!

Hi puppycat, caz, Phoebe, hopes and all other ding dongs :hi:


----------



## puppycat

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Puppycat, what's new? :haha: congrats on the severance pay, and enjoy the party and moterbike ride :happydance: my word, been years since I've had a ride, those were the days :haha: x

:haha:

Yes had a good ride - booked in to test ride a 500cc on Thursday morning - SO EXCITED!!

Also booked a family photo shoot for Thursday afternoon so we can finally have some nice photos of the three of us - I hope Laura behaves :wacko:

Off to church this morning, tummy a bit funny as had an unexpected wine session with my neighbour for the Eurovision last night - was very good night but paying for it this morning :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls feel like shit today again thought i got rid of my cold well back today with Reuven sore throat body achy hope it a good sign for my bfp not been right this month at all x x x


----------



## Regalpeas

:hugs: I miss you ladies so.

See Tink was on an orange craze. Poppy's trying to quit the sticks...and some others too. Best wishes!!! You can do it! :)

Mothercab is having a boy( a may have known that already...my mind is going blank) Congrats and your bump is fabulous hun! Coral nice and preggy...everyone else seems pretty good too.Pk2 tired from work! Oh I know the feeling. :) Didnt read that far back.

Glad for you all. We deserve the best right!?

Afm, still TTC. CD 28. No Af yet. Gyn appt next week. Same ole' same ole' except Im enjoying the ride nowadays orrr at least for now. :)

Stop by my journal if you'd like. Link in my siggy. When Im on I'm in the journals most often. 

:flower: to you all :) :dust: to those of us still trying.


----------



## caz & bob

well girls cant believe i have been a sleep for a hour never fall asleep threw the day i most be ill x x x


----------



## Hopes314

:hi:


----------



## Mojitogirly

Hello there ladies! Long time no speak, I'm rubbish at keeping up with you guys there's always so much going on! Hope everyone both ttc & preg is well!!! Well, I'm 22wks tomorrow & found out at 20wk scan e everything was fine & that we're having a little girl: -D :-D :-D have booked a 4D scan for 21st June so we'll get to see her again! Have been trying to upload my pic but working from my phone & its just not happening!!! Again, hope everyone is good xxx


----------



## poppy666

Awwww :cloud9: another girl :kiss: you'll love your 4D scan they're amazing :happydance: looking forward to seeing some piccys missy so dont forget to post when you can :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> :hi:

Hey sweetie hope your well :kiss:


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls just waiting to go the gym weather he is crap rain rain wish the sun would come out still ill cant stop weeing x x x


----------



## poppy666

Well my patch is on and im going to go out soon to distract my mine arghhhhhh, all im thinking about is a fag lol

Hope everyone's well :flower:

Edited forgot to ask when everyone was 13wks plus did all your bumps disappear when you was lying down? When im stood up im sooooooooooo bloated, but if im lying down ive only got a tiny bump above my pubic bone, im getting paranoid its not growing :( x


----------



## puppycat

Got a stomach bug :(

Not well. Bleurgh....


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> Well my patch is on and im going to go out soon to distract my mine arghhhhhh, all im thinking about is a fag lol
> 
> Hope everyone's well :flower:

Good luck xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

zzzz sorry DD's, I am not awake. I keep hopping on and off and am too dozy to say very much. Will reply later, think i better go back to bed zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

P.S thinking of your both MC and Pops on quit day, gonna be okeys :hugs: x
PC GWS x


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> Got a stomach bug :(
> 
> Not well. Bleurgh....

Awww get well soon, but could be a good thing if your ready to implant :thumbup::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Got a stomach bug :(
> 
> Not well. Bleurgh....
> 
> Awww get well soon, but could be a good thing if your ready to implant :thumbup::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Sorry I may be having a dull day also - I don't understand :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Its been noted before implantation that you can get run down, start of a cold extra... i got a cold day before my implantation dip on my chart and so has a few of the girls on here, just a thought :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I see :haha:

Hadn't thought of that! Thanks :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Morning all!

I'm feeling pretty tired myself. Was ok until I started hoovering and mopping the whole house now I'm exhausted:sleep: Got Ryan's room all finished yesterday with curtains up and rug down etc. so thats one thing out of the way. 
I have my consultant appointment tomorrow at 11am so hope to find out a possible date for my c-section?:happydance:

Mojitogirl congrats on your :pink: bundle and hope you are well.

Poppy and MC goodluck quitting the fags, you can both do it!!!:thumbup:
and Poppy I'm sure the tiny bump is normal for 13 weeks hun dont stress:hugs: I forget what I look liked then just know I'm mahooosive now:haha:

Hi Tink, Hopes ,Phoebe, Puppy, etc and all other ding dongs I'm too tired to remember everyone sorry. x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Coral go put your feet up sweetie, should be resting now :hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

well i not having the best day went tothe loo when was at surestart and started bleeding bright red went though knickers but no pains and stopped now but got to wait till thursday to have a scan now got to rest somehow with mckenzie running around mw was really nice saying gd that breasts still hurt etc.....


----------



## LEW32

Hello All!

Oh my Sleeping Bubs- take it easy! Is there no way to get into docs earlier? Keeping you in my thoughts.

I hope everyone is doing well, I haven't been able to read back. Busy day....I need to clean the house on my breaks from work, my mom is coming tomorrow from Florida for a visit....my baby shower is this upcoming weekend, so more family will be at the house by the weekend.

Good Luck Poppy and MC on quit day- YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## poppy666

sleeping bubs said:


> well i not having the best day went tothe loo when was at surestart and started bleeding bright red went though knickers but no pains and stopped now but got to wait till thursday to have a scan now got to rest somehow with mckenzie running around mw was really nice saying gd that breasts still hurt etc.....

Fx'd its nothing sweetie, think you know with looking on 1st Tri there is a lot with unexplained bleeding, thinking about you :hugs::hugs:


Lew have a lovely baby shower lovely xx


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Well my patch is on and im going to go out soon to distract my mine arghhhhhh, all im thinking about is a fag lol
> 
> Hope everyone's well :flower:
> 
> Edited forgot to ask when everyone was 13wks plus did all your bumps disappear when you was lying down? When im stood up im sooooooooooo bloated, but if im lying down ive only got a tiny bump above my pubic bone, im getting paranoid its not growing :( x

Poppy, not only did bump disappear when laying down, but it also seemed to not be there in the morning when i first woke up! Then as I got up and walked around a little it seemed to start to come out, and by the evening it was most obvious. I think MC said the same thing about smaller bump when waking up. lol hmm. So when do we get to see :)


----------



## Hopes314

sleepingbubs- definitely try to take it easy! i had bleeding on and off through first tri and the stress of it was ridiculous! i tried so hard to relax and not move around too much, i know theres not much evidence either way but it made me feel like i was doing the right thing to just be sitting with my feet up. Hopefully its nothing, and you'll be out of first tri very soon! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well my patch is on and im going to go out soon to distract my mine arghhhhhh, all im thinking about is a fag lol
> 
> Hope everyone's well :flower:
> 
> Edited forgot to ask when everyone was 13wks plus did all your bumps disappear when you was lying down? When im stood up im sooooooooooo bloated, but if im lying down ive only got a tiny bump above my pubic bone, im getting paranoid its not growing :( x
> 
> Poppy, not only did bump disappear when laying down, but it also seemed to not be there in the morning when i first woke up! Then as I got up and walked around a little it seemed to start to come out, and by the evening it was most obvious. I think MC said the same thing about smaller bump when waking up. lol hmm. So when do we get to see :)Click to expand...

lol will do one tomorrow, baby must go into hiding once we lie down then cos seriously there isnt anything :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

My bump used to disappear lying down Pops, right up until about 17 weeks! :haha: and I wasn't ever small was I? Hows quit day gone, have you managed? B.T.W don't give up on giving up if you slip up okeys? I slipped up so many times and you just have to jump right back on the wagon x

Sleepingbubs, first tri bleeding is so common, but like everyone said rest up :hugs: I'll be thinking of you honey x

Everyone else, lost the plot zzzzzzzzzz will read back again in a min :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

Its just me getting paranoid :dohh: totally forgot how it was with korben or its me being more aware with this one, no im hanging in there not had one BUT been very close lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wave: hopes, how are things? anything more done in the nursery? I'm dying to get ours done :haha: x

Pops, your almost over your first day, it gets better from here :hugs: treat yourself to double portion of something yummy and have a nice long soak in the bath when Korben is asleep x

Coral, glad the decorating taking shape! naughty girl overdoing it though :growlmad: rest up ok? x

I am still shattered :haha: I badly want to nest, and I can't :growlmad: I keep looking at how filthy things are getting but get up to do it and cant stand for longer than a few mins before I am staggering for the sofa again. Got the hump, told DH not to buy me a birthday pressie, I just want someone to clean the house :rofl: x

Any better now puppycat? x


----------



## poppy666

Dont think i ever nested was to bloody knackered nearer the time lol


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks girls bleeding is on and off thid afternoon trying to rest and not pick up mckenzie loads but hard not too. Seeing nurse about thrush tomorrow and mw is there so will see if she can quickly see me. hows is everyone else???


----------



## puppycat

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Any better now puppycat? x

Thanks Tink. I'm feeling better tummy wise but so tired. I have slept loads today but could easily curl up and sleep for a week I think :sleep:



sleeping bubs said:


> thanks girls bleeding is on and off thid afternoon trying to rest and not pick up mckenzie loads but hard not too. Seeing nurse about thrush tomorrow and mw is there so will see if she can quickly see me. hows is everyone else???

I'm sure it's all fine hun, PMA :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls,

Well done pops for not smoking:thumbup: and I agree bump was smaller after laying down all night.

Sleeping bubs rest up and hope the bleeding stops.

Hopes how are you Hun?

Tink that must be so frustrating wanting to clean and nest but not being able to :hugs:

I wonder how mc is doing with her first day not smoking? X


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good to hear the tummy stuff is over Puppycat, rest up and recover now. I agree with what was mentioned about our immune systems being low around implantation time. I came down with a rotten cold that corresponded with a implantation dip on my chart so FX! Anyhow, glad your feeling a little better x

Coral, its driving me insane, house is ok I guess. But you know husbands, as helpful as they might be, their standards aren't the same. So clean kitchen means washing up done, sides sort of tidy, but floor covered in crumbs and spills etc.... table complete with last nights ketchup.... :haha: oh ya gotta laugh haven't you. Hope you have those feet up this eve! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh yes, no sign of MC. Hope your doing alright honey! x


----------



## babydream

Helloooo girls,

I thought i'd come and say hi after my long awol. I'm very sorry for abandoning you just like that but shock came after shock and i felt better not talking about it too much. I needed time to digest and get some hope back. I hope you all are okay, little ding dongs coming to this world very soon. Who is first? Phoebe?? 

Anyway, so...It started with finding out dh has quite poor sperm quality. Bang! That was a shock. We went for our first consultation and it was a horrible experience. I really didn't like the guy, we waited to see him an hour and a half and he was awful. Later i found out he wasn't a consultant but a registrar. He ordered tests for us which were unnecessary and didn't order tests which we needed. I went to my internal scan where i met the consultant i wanted to see from the beginning. She found i have pcos but still producing eggs. She told me i didn't need hsg but needed some blood test which i should've had right at the beginning. Same with dh. So, dh's second SA will be next week. The consultant said to call her after the results and we are heading for ivf as this is a bad combination and it would be hard anyway. So, dh is on loads of vits, i'm taking pregnacare ect. I'm really hoping to see consultant in a couple of weeks. She gave me hope again and fx won't take it away from me again. I know i ovulated last sunday or monday so af due in about a week. I haven't given up hope conceiving naturally so i'm excited in the 2ww. I have sore breast now and some twinges. It is normal but hey i never know. 

I am going to pop in every now and then if you don't mind. Now i feel more positive and more myself. Love you all x x x x x x x x


----------



## poppy666

BD lovely to see you and glad your getting somewhere, if it be natural or IVF ive got everything crossed that your blessed pretty soon with a baby cos you so deserve this :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream, so glad you have hopped back! :hugs: we missed you. Was wondering how you were and appreciate the update. I'm sad that it appears you have a few issues, but am glad you are finally being investigated and should be offered IVF. I know its never good when you find out why your having problems, but its always the beginning of the road to overcoming them problems! :dust: on your TWW, and hope to see more of you x

Everyone else, morning! I am awake for a change :rofl: Gonna try and do something today :haha: x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: feel a bit better today but just cant stop coughing ha my temps have gone down so you can tell i am better wooppp we my cousin is 16 week preggo she had to go in hospital here appendix was in flamed they put her on all sorts of drugs shes coming home today they don't want to do a op on her because it can cause a miscarriage poppy great for not smoking hun well done x x x


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies,

Tink yes I know what men are like, they try to help but we end up moaning that its not done right:haha: well I do anyway :rofl:

BD so happy to see you back. Sorry things are not going great but IVF sounds like the way forward. Although now you know that the ball is rolling you never know it might happen naturally, that would be wonderful!:hugs:

Poppy are you still not smoking? 

I'm just having breakfast and waiting for my Mum. she is coming to the consultant with me today. So you will let you know how that goes later! xx


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck coral x x x


----------



## coral11680

thanks Caz, morning!!


----------



## coral11680

Happy 32 weeks Tink! :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

I had 2 fags last night :dohh: but try try try thats all i can do :haha:

All these ding dongs in the 30wks woohoooo not long now :happydance:

Sleepingbuds hope your ok this morning lovely :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Poppy like Tink said if you cave dont give up, eventually I think you will stop totally. How have you done today so far?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hope you get on well today Coral! FX you get a date and your C-section you want. Report back ASAP :haha: x

Caz, hey hun, wishing your friend better x

Popsy, get back on the wagon missy, its just a couple of fags! :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Not had one, but so annoyed i got through yesterday to bloody have a few last night :growlmad: but back on the wagon i go :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Ooooo Coral you maybe having yours early too? fx'd im not away for all these births x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No, you done good our Pops! only 2 fags I assume is a BIG improvement :happydance: x


----------



## pk2of8

'morning lovelies :kiss:

just popping on for a quick mo...

poppy, sooooo proud of you for yesterday hun!!! :hugs::happydance: as they said, only 2 last night is big improvement, so just keep it up sweetie!!! get that patch back on today and each day will get easier sweetie!! :hugs:

MC, hope you're doing well also!! :hugs:

coral, defo let us know how your appt goes hun! looking forward to hearing when your date will be! :hugs:

sleeping, worried about you sweetie :hug: hoping and praying all is well with your little bubba... i hope you hear some good news today and that the mw can see you! :hugs:

tink :hugs: i know it's frustrating to want to nest and not be able to...just do what you can and the rest, take a deep breath and try to let it go. as much as we pretend to be, we're really not supermoms. :haha::hugs:

BD great big :hug: so glad to see you felt alright to post again! i hope you start posting more again now and keeping us updated. it's nice that you're starting to know what the problems are...what were your dh's numbers from the SA?? would you mind sharing? you know we're dealing with that too... anyway, it's nice that you may be able to go straight to IVF. it's SO DIFFERENT here in the states with health insurance than if you have NHS over there. :wacko: only about 10 states here have mandated laws requiring health insurance companies to cover infertility and Florida is NOT one of them :nope: our insurance only covers the testing...it won't cover any drugs, or any procedures at all and it's super expensive. :wacko: anyway, glad to know you're able to move things along now sweetie and hope you'll keep us in the loop! :hugs:

puppy, hope you're feeling better sweetie :hugs:

caz, i think you did ov, last i looked at your chart...i'll have to peek again to see your temp today :winkwink: glad you're feeling better too tho hun :hugs:

phoebe, hopes, lupes...anyone else i missed :hugs:

afm, dh's appt at the UR today. fxxxx it goes well. i called yest to see if they had his SA results yet and the nurse i usually speak to was not there, and the person i was speaking to couldn't find it, so i'll have to call again this morning :dohh: i hate chasing down records. if i have to, i'll go directly to the lab today and pick it up myself. that is if they'll give it to me...the confidentiality laws here are such a pain in the butt sometimes...:wacko: anyway, i won't be able to let you all know what happened til late tonight. after dh's appt i go straight to work at the college, so it'll be a very long day for me. :sleep: i'm gonna be exhausted again tonight. anyway, so it's going to be an anxious day for me. i'm hoping the UR will order bloodwork for dh so maybe we can get to the bottom of this and see if any meds will help. but like i said, our ins won't cover meds for "infertility", so that will cost a FORTUNE. ugh. well, i'll catch you ladies up more later then... :hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all thanks for the consern I ok bleeding seems to have stopped now sometimes there but bright red but more watery. Saw nurse this morning and she gave me meds for Thrush but didn't take a look didn't want to agrevate anything but if carries on will do a swab. Mw wasn't in this morning for reception asking her to ring me which hopefully she does. 

Poppy hope u are doing ok with the non smoking, my oh tried to give up but instead cut down to 2-3 a day but had way over 15 yesterday when I told me that I had started bleeding bless him he is really worried well I am too but can't do anything until thursday and just rest which is difficult with a 20m old running about teething and refusing to go for a nap and ended up having milk instead of lunch little monkey. 

oh PK hope everything is ok and u can get your results. Tink hope you are ok and resting


----------



## poppy666

SB still thinking of you n bubba, but you got no cramping or anything so praying its just one of those things :hugs:

PK looking forward to test results, good luck with UR today :hugs::kiss:


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks poppy nope no cramping however I didn't have anything with MMC before I had Mckenzie so in limbo not knowing to be positive for negative


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK, how annoying about the results. In this day and age you would think it would be simple. Surely they could just be faxed over :growlmad: hoping the appointment goes well and will feel like another hurdle overcome on your way to your BFP. FX for a positive update tonight x

Sleepingbubs, great news that there has been no more bleeding. I remember how hard it was to rest with an active toddler, but take care of yourself as much as you can. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sleeping bubs, is your thrush inside the vagina? I am just saying because thrush or another infection can irritate your cervix and cause a small amount of bleeding. Did the nurse say anything about that? x


----------



## sleeping bubs

she didn't have a look because she didn't want to make anything worse so she gave me both internal and external meds but if carries on she will have a look, thinking could be caused by that. I did have some discharge before the bleeding started. Mw should be ringing this afternoon hopefully


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok hun, just a thought. Definitely mention it to your midwife this afternoon anyhow :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Just got my doppler not used it yet, but need MC to tell me how to record hb x


----------



## sleeping bubs

just spoke to mw and she said unless bleeding loads try not to worry and wait till thursday for scan.... 

Really bored resting but waiting for Mckenzie to wake up for food he had milk instead of lunch then fell asleep at 12, so he soup is waiting to be heated up when he wakes up lol


----------



## poppy666

Well thats positive sweetie, just reast no matter how boring it is missy :hugs:

Just heard hb but no wonder my stomach so flat he's right down still near my pubic bone and at the back, could hear it but it was a distance away 'hence little bugger in my back' :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww so pleased you could hear pippin! That's where I used to find Lily, right behind my pubic bone. I had all sorts of probs recording the sound but you should be able to use the lead you got with it to plug into the mic jack on your comp. Then you can open up the sound recorder (START button, All Programs, Accessories, Sound recorder) Then when its done, its easiest to use the sound as a soundtrack to a video (you could use windows movie maker for this etc) n upload it to photobucket/you tube/facebook etc.

I personally couldn't get the sound to come through the comp so plugged it into some i pod speakers then used the sound recorder on the comp (as it could pick up the sound through the built in mic from the ipod speakers) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sleepingbubs, glad the midwife was reassuring, and you got some rest. x


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies. I'm back!

Well I have my date for my c-section it's 12th July!:happydance: The doc was very laid back and friendly. I said I would prefer him to do the surgery. He said it has to be a Tuesday afternoon, so it was the 12th (38+3days) or the 19th (39+3 days) I went with the earlier. So relieved its set now. So 8 weeks from today!

Poppy great news you heard baby on the doppler:happydance:

PK hope appointment goes well hun:hugs:

Sleeping hope the thrush meds give you comfort and the bleeding stops now.


----------



## poppy666

You mean 30+3 :haha: but woohoooo not long for you too :happydance: bugger i be away from the 9th so will bloody miss yours :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Thats Tinks date? lol


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awwwww so pleased you could hear pippin! That's where I used to find Lily, right behind my pubic bone. I had all sorts of probs recording the sound but you should be able to use the lead you got with it to plug into the mic jack on your comp. Then you can open up the sound recorder (START button, All Programs, Accessories, Sound recorder) Then when its done, its easiest to use the sound as a soundtrack to a video (you could use windows movie maker for this etc) n upload it to photobucket/you tube/facebook etc.
> 
> I personally couldn't get the sound to come through the comp so plugged it into some i pod speakers then used the sound recorder on the comp (as it could pick up the sound through the built in mic from the ipod speakers) x

Missed this post :dohh: thanks i will try tonight when korben not trying to grab it lol... so its Lily?


----------



## coral11680

oh yes oops edited the mistake, I meant 38+3 days. Yes it is Tink's due date I think. When do you get back from your hols pops?x


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties...plans changed today :dohh: still going to UR, and i spoke to the nurse again this morning, and she said she got the records yesterday, so that's taken care of. whew! anyway, i had to go pick up dd3 from school this morning b/c she has diarrhea, poor little thing. so we've just been doing a little shopping and back home now. appt is at 3:15p (my time), so dh be home in about 3 hours and we'll head out.


----------



## poppy666

Good luck PK and hope dd3 gets better soon poor thing :hugs:

Coral i go on the 9th and back on the 20th so think they'll be a few new additions to the ding dongs :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK wishing DD3 better, and FXing the appointment goes well x

Pops, yes its Lily. The name has stuck :haha: Lilyanne Barley x

Coral, great news on your date! Yes its my due date, FX I wont still be hanging about by then or I'll be green with envy :rofl: Trouble is I just don't trust my consultant. Although she say's she will induce me at 38 weeks, until its booked and I'm on the ward I wont be able to relax :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

So Tink you getting induced in 6wks? Lilyanne is a beautiful name x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes, so I've been told Pops. But I'm a control freak, until date is booked in black n white I wont believe it :haha: I have a scan Friday to see how big she is now :happydance: Totally in love with the name Lilyanne, so she couldn't be anything else now :haha: yes I like it, a little different and pretty x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

How long till you gender scan Pops? x


----------



## poppy666

4th June not long now :happydance: i wanted it on 30th may at 16wks but OH wont be home till the friday so gotta wait pfft


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That's no time at all really is it?! very exciting :happydance: I'll put you in my diary :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Just got an inbox on facebook from my cousin Leona who was 2wks behind me, she had her 12wk scan today n baby only measured 6wks with no hb and small bleed to the sac.. she going to EPU in the morning to have it confirmed then given the options :cry:

She's convinced she felt it kicking/moving last week and there must be a twin hiding, but i know she's trying to find something to hold on to, bless her!

Its been aweful on 1st Tri boards too this week.


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies

Sad news Poppy :hugs:

Lots of Ding Dongs having babies in a matter of weeks!! Scary but exciting!

I've been a lot better today, thankfully. Went a bit mad on the online shopping last night :haha: but I needed clothes right?! Hehe.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!
CD1 for me today so i will get my bloods done on Thursday n hopefully be able to get the results on Friday, if they are all ok n no bfp this cycle DH will go for a SA. Other than that im feeling ok, just glad to be out of the tww limbo.
Still not had a chance to properly read back but wanted to say sorry to hear about your cousin Poppy, that is terrible :-(
Oh and Tink i love the name Lilyanne, it will suit your princess beautifully!
Some names i like Brianne, Annelies, Ailie, Rhiannon, Briony, Emily, Declan, Owen, Brandon, Ryan, Brennan, Linden lol just need a baby now! x


----------



## caz & bob

aw pop sad news hun x x x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Babydream good to see you again, i've missed you!
Good luck on this tww :) i hope you get your miracle! But if you do need to do ivf then a big fat good luck for that because you totally deserve your bfp sweetie x

PK good luck for today, FX!

SB hope things are ok i will keep all my fingers and toes crossed for Thursday's scan x

Coral woohoo for ur section date, so exciting!!!

Caz good luck for this tww hun x

Forgive me if i have forgotten anyone, love you all Ding Dongs x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh no, so sad! any loss is awful, but just when you think you have reached the 12 week mark... :cry: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Jenny! sorry for CD1 :hugs: admire you being so upbeat about it, its so tough. Glad your having tests this month though, that will be another hurdle over with. So did DH see the doctor? Loving your names also, now lets get you up the duff :haha: x

Caz :wave: x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh Jenny huge hugs and soppy kisses :hugs::hugs: good luck with these tests one step nearer to your :baby: and some good names there :kiss:


----------



## Jenny Penn

No he hasn't seen his doctor yet Tink i said i will have my blood tests on Thursday first and see if they show anything, i think he is a bit apprehensive about going so we agreed we will get my blood results and have 1 more cycle first and if no joy he will make the appoinment. 
Tink can i ask my surgery for a copy of my blood results on Friday because every other time i have had bloods taken for other things and i phone for results the receptionist usually just says 'yes they are normal' but i actually want to see these for myself? x


----------



## puppycat

Just a small note from me - left boob pain today - had this last month hmmmm


----------



## poppy666

Good puppycat keep them coming :happydance: is your ticker correct 8dpo? x


----------



## puppycat

It is indeed - fingers crossed x


----------



## poppy666

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## coral11680

Poppy sorry to hear about your cousin she must be gutted:cry:

Jenny sorry for CD1:hugs: hope you get your bfp before the need for tests but glad you are making that step. Nice names picked out and like Tink said we need to up the duff now!!

PK hope DD is feeling better.:hugs:

Tink I know how frustrating it is not having the date. You should see my consultant he would give you a date:haha: no seriously, when do you see her again? 38 weeks? 

Puppy good luck for testing :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Think Tink said she going for a scan friday... id jump on your consultant then :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties :hugs:

poppy, so sorry about your cousin...so difficult and sad :sad1: i'll be praying for her. how'd your day 2 of quitting go??? :hugs:

puppy, fxxx and lots of :dust: for you sweetie :hugs:

jenn, big :hug: ...i'm glad you'll get your testing now sweetie and i hope you get your bfp soon too!

tink, LOVE the name lilyanne!! one of my nieces is actually Lilly Anne :haha: (maybe I said that already??) anyway, i think it's beee-yooo-ti-ful!!! :kiss:

soooooo, back from the UR. dh's #s are much worse regarding the count. 2 mil/ml (normal is >20 mil/ml). his morphology might be better, and the motility is about the same or slightly worse. :wacko: these things are so hard to understand and this lab used different rating parameters for the results than our first one, so it's very hard to figure out. regardless, UR ordered bloodwork for dh to see if it's a hormone issue, but he doesn't expect that meds will fix the problem with #s like that anyway. so, i'll be calling the fertility clinic this week to make a first appt and hopefully we'll be able to start iui soon. if not this cycle, then i expect next cycle for sure. dh took it all fairly well. he said he wasn't expecting it to have improved and he's looking forward to the iui now i think. i think that's b/c it takes the pressure off of "performing" with the bd'ing and "timing" intercourse, which he has never liked. but it's going to take me some time to soak it all in. really this basically means we would more than likely never conceive naturally on our own. :cry: it's a very depressing thought. :sad1: i'm glad we know and that we have steps to take and can move on, but it's just sad to think we'd never have a baby without help. it's all going to be sooooo expensive. i'm very worried about the cost and money. dh has some money in an investment account. he said today that he wants to cash that out to pay for ivf if we need it, and i told him no. i mean, it's good he's thinking that way about how to work it out and all, and it's good we have that money, but that money is for retirement. i'm praying we can find another way to afford it. :sad1::cry::sad1:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

PK so sorry to hear that DH SA didn't get better results. :hugs: Hopefully getting the IUI will be the best thing although I can understand why the expense is worrying you. Hopefully it will work first time and lower the cost? I think people take it for granted here that we get it for free. I feel optimistic for you though and think in no time you will be preggers!:hugs:

Where is MC still missing? Hope she's ok.

Looked beautiful out when I left for the school run, now the sky is dark grey :(
Just about to tackle the washing I have tons of to do!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all, well the quitinng didnt go well so im on "cut down" for now:dohh: less is better, so working towards quitting, OH off work so been busy doing stuff with him, thanx to those who wondered where i was:hugs:
poppy, hope your cousin is ok, sad news :hug: to her and well done with the quitting so far, how you doing today?
coral your section date and tinks due date was my due date with chloe, she came 8 days late on the 20th though:dohh::haha:
sleeping, have i read right youve had bleeding, i had some but :baby: is ok hope your bleeding has stopped:thumbup:
poppy did you manage to record HB? its easy to do once you have done it..cant wait to hear baby!!
cant remember what else i read.....:hugs: for CD1 jenny...
asfm...will upload a bump pic, where is everyones bump pics?? x


----------



## mothercabbage

my bump @ 26+4weeks...massssssssive! pmsl
 



Attached Files:







P170511_12.140002.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## coral11680

Hi MC :hi:

Glad you are ok. It must be hard quitting but cutting down is a start maybe each day cut one more? Lovely bump, you don't look massive at all its perfect:thumbup:
I'll take one in a few mins. x


----------



## mothercabbage

i feel huge, the pics do make bump look bigger:shrug:im getting kicked at both sides, at the same time...its like my baby is stretching across(transverse) my belly...ouch...sore sometimes!!


----------



## coral11680

maybe he is. Ryan was transverse up until birth and was so uncomfortable. Not sure how this one is lying even Doc wasn't sure yesterday.:shrug:


----------



## puppycat

Lovely bump pic MC :hugs:

I'm feeling less confident today, I was wet down below last month before my BFP but noting this month, although feeling crampy and sick today :dunno:


----------



## pk2of8

morning sweeties :hi:

i think your bump looks fantastic mc! coral can't wait to see yours! :hugs:

MC, good job on cutting back smoking hun :thumbup: i'm sure every bit makes a difference! :hugs:

puppy :hugs: one thing i've seen most of the girls on here say about their bfp cycles is that it really was no different in the 2ww from a regular cycle so still plenty of hope for you hun!

coral, thanks for the thoughts sweetie :hugs: honestly, now that i've thought about it some more, i'm worried the RE won't even do iui with dh's #s as they are. they might say they're way too low and only be willing to do ivf to begin with. :wacko: ugh. no way to know until we find meet i guess. well, i'll be calling today, trying to set up an appt for asap. :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

hi puppycat, stay positive hun :hugs:

pk good luck hope they agree to IUI.:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well weather still crap her wish it would hurry up and bring the sun out day off the gym so just chilling mc love the bump hun x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs :wave:

Having a day of visitors :haha: Every time I come on to post the door goes or the phone rings!

PK sorry the SA was worse and the whole IUI thing is still up in the air. Like Coral said, I think we take it for granted having our NHS. I really hope you can save that well earned cash x

MC well done for cutting down, that's great news! Loving the bump pic, growing lovely. I think you have a good sized bump but not massive at all :) x

Coral, tell me about it, cold n dreary here. Make you wanna go back to bed :haha: x

Caz, enjoy the gym x

Puppycat, FX for you still honey x


----------



## coral11680

hey Tink, enjoy your visitors!

Why do I do it to myself? I'm all paranoid now that I picked the c-section date too soon!:wacko: I think I should of picked the 19th now just to make sure baby is developed enough? I've been googling c-sections before 39 weeks and scared myself now!! I will be 38wks+3 days according to scan dates but only 38 weeks according to LMP. I won't see the consultant again now and I'm all booked in the hospital. I feel bad now for being impatient and risking bubbas health:cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Aww Coralista :hugs: I decided to do a little reading myself. As far as I can see this advice is on the basis of 1 study. I can't find any other evidence to suggest an increased risk before 39 weeks. Its a well known fact that there is an increased risk of respiratory problems with C-section delivery versus vaginal. Your also more at risk of loosing a lot of blood during delivery. BUT the reason you have decided to opt for elective section is because you have weighed those risks against the risk of a VBAC. I think such advice is all well and good, but what if mum goes into labour before the section if you put it off till too late? surely that increases all the risks also? Who's to know exactly how long they could have waited with these mums since normal term delivery can be any time from 37 weeks? 

If I was you I would have booked the same date :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and all the figures are worked out from a group of women delivered from 37 weeks, so the earlier ones are counted into the risk factor they calculated (2 times more likely to suffer respiratory distress) x


----------



## coral11680

Tink thanks for looking it up also. I just hope I've made the right decision. Ryan was born exactly at 39 weeks and was fine but am a bit worried about having this baby at possibly 38 weeks? I will mention to the midwife when I see her and see what she thinks. It's good to know you would of done the same:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Coral I'm sure your consultant would not have agreed it if he didn't think it was safe :hugs: try not to worry yourself and just enjoy the lst few weeks of your pregnancy xx

AFM I think I have a UTI, I've wee'd loads today and it's clear as clear wee can be :haha: plus I have just been and straight away feel I need to go again, got lower back and low low stomach cramps/ache. :S


----------



## mothercabbage

id have done the same date coral:hugs: baby will be fine and dandy time to be excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

ok here is my 30wk+4 days bump pic Also my moses basket my Mum bought me :)
 



Attached Files:







18 may '11 005.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5









18 may '11 006.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4









18 may '11 002.JPG
File size: 126 KB
Views: 5









18 may '11 004.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## caz & bob

aw coral love the bump hun and the moses basket x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww look at your cute football bump Coral! and I love the moses basket. x

Puppycat, run down, infections? I smell BFP :haha: FX x


----------



## puppycat

Lol I feel SO rubbish! You may be right!
Slept for 2hours this afternoon but still feel yuk. If it's not a BFP then I have problems! Lol x


----------



## TTC2308

pk2of8 said:


> TTC2308 said:
> 
> 
> What fertility specialist did you choose?
> 
> we haven't chosen one yet :wacko: i've put it off until we see the urologist and get the results of dh's SA. i'm kinda hoping they'll say they need to do bloodwork to try to get more answers. in any case, i know the fs will want dh's SA too, so that's also why. but i was thinking of making 2 appts. one with who you suggested and the other at a different clinic...my gyn said this other doc (i can't remember his name right off...i'll have to get the card out) used to be with the same one you suggested and then started his own. i don't know though. where are you at with everything now ttc? :hugs:Click to expand...

I just read DH's SA results. :hugs: to you and I will keep you guys in my prayers. I actually went to The Center for PCOS on Friday the 13th and Dr. Winslow upped my dosage of Metformin and put me on birth control to get my estrogen levels back up and and my testosterone levels down. My blood work came back and my testosterone was the highest possible in a woman. :cry: DH said I am going to start growing a set of balls.....:haha: Anyways....I will get reevaluated in 4 months and we will go from there.

Dr. Winslow practices at the Florida Institute for Reproductive Medicine or F.I.R.M downtown as well. I highly recommend him. He isnt very chatty, but will listen well and tell you the direction he thinks you need to go. He is also very detailed. TMI....TMI.... he went as far as doing a vaginal US while :witch: was here. I told him we could wait and he insisted. GROSS!!!! Anyways.......enough about me.

I know I am not on here alot anymore, but I read up every couple of days to check on you girls. Good Luck with everything and keep us updated.


----------



## poppy666

Hi not long back from Durham so bit tired, but hope everyone is in good spirits :flower:

SB praying your ok and been thinking about you today, got everything crossed for your scan tomorrow :hugs:

Coral i had Gage and Korben at 38wks... gage was really slow growing from 30wks and the consultant wanted me to get to 38wks as they class that as full term? Then said he;d thrive better out. Korben came after a sweep but weighed a healthy 7lb 5oz :thumbup: your princess will be fine sweetie :kiss:

PK it seems you take 3 steps forward then get knocked 2 steps back, im praying you have this so wanted new addition to your family by the end of this year :kiss:

Tink did you have a busy day? hope you rested andwasnt up n down making tea for your visitors missy :haha:

MC glad you got your ass back on here 'see we notice when ding dongs go awol' pmsl loving the bump n its not massive... well done on cutting down, ive not had one but everyone in the house knows about it atm lol. Will try recording hb tonight when ive got some peace from korben.

Puppycat go poas not seen one for a bit i need my fix lol :dust::dust::dust:

TTC nice to see you sweetie :flower::hugs:

Have i forgot someone?


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all thanks for the consern still bleeding :-( so thinking the worse but got phone call for epu and they haven't got enough staff in morning so canceled all scans in morn now got to go at 4pm so not happy.. Luckly kierans boss said he will look after mckenzie at the shop he will prob be asleep cos had no to look after him hospital said can't u bring him!!!! Anyway how is everyone else?


----------



## coral11680

Tink how was your day?

TTC hope your upcoming tests go well:hugs:

Poppy well done for no fags I know it must be so hard.

Puppy cat not long til testing:happydance:

Hi caz and all other ding dongs. X

Oh pops did either gage or korben have any breathing problems? I'm so worried now it's all I can think about:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

SB is it just spotting on n off? Try stay positive sweetie 'even tho i know its damn hard' :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Tink how was your day?
> 
> TTC hope your upcoming tests go well:hugs:
> 
> Poppy well done for no fags I know it must be so hard.
> 
> Puppy cat not long til testing:happydance:
> 
> Hi caz and all other ding dongs. X
> 
> Oh pops did either gage or wade have any breathing problems? I'm so worried now it's all I can think about:dohh:

Gage only needed a bit of oxygen when born but that was because the cord was round his neck twice and korben perfectly fine x


----------



## coral11680

SB good luck Hun, I agree stay positive, are you having any cramping? X


----------



## sleeping bubs

a lot more than spotting about the same i got with period not fulling a pad but quite alot when go to toliet. 

Coral i had cs at 39wk was ment to be 38w but no nicu space incase lo needed it as sfga and lbw was meant to go to nicu straight away but didn't as had NO breathing probs. Don't worry doc would have said something.. Nope no cramps or pain.


----------



## puppycat

Coral, Laura had oxygen when she was bor nand I had a natural water birth - there's nothing wrong with her though. x

Poppy I do need the loo actually.... lol.... stop being a bad influence :haha:


----------



## poppy666

lol sorry been on this thread too long :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Bear with me - I took loads in a range of colours for you Pops but DH can't see them because he'd go off on one :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :winkwink:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sleepingbubs, sorry your still bleeding honey :hugs: so annoyed they have moved your appointment, I know you still have one tomorrow but you must be so anxious. Will be thinking of you :hugs: x

Coralista, been doing more research. I read the study a bit closer to find out the actual risks were talking here. The findings were that infants born by section at 37 weeks were 4x more likely to suffer breathing difficulties compared to a Vaginal birth. at 38 weeks they were 3x more likely, and at 39 weeks 2x more likely. It also stated that "Cases of breathing problems that are associated with caesarean section births are generally not considered serious; however, they do typically require placing the infant in an incubator and administering oxygen treatment." The actual main conclusion of the study is more that elective C-section should be discouraged where it was not medically required. The women and babies had no medical need for C-section in the study. 

So in actual fact, what it is saying is that a vaginal birth should be encouraged instead of a section where there is no medical reason for it. This is because of the increased risk of breathing difficulties in the newborn, which is higher at 37 weeks but in fact still remains to a slightly lesser degree at 39 weeks. When babies are born naturally, they birthing process seems to stimulate the respiratory system in the newborn. So simply the study said that vaginal births are better for babies, unless there is a medical need for a section. And if a section should be performed out of nothing but convenience, it should be left as late as possible. HOWEVER what we are talking about is a little O2 in the incubator after birth which is pretty common after c-sections right? 

Sorry to bombard you with info :haha: I bet that didn't even help, I'm trying :rofl: x


----------



## puppycat

Hi...

My name's Lynnette, I'll be your POAS tour guide for today...

Here you can see we have a black and white, negative and translucent HPT and OPK photographs on my bathroom windowsill....

HPT above, OPK below.

I'm assuming because OPK is snow white the BFN stands! lol :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC03626.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 8









DSC03627.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 7









DSC03628.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooooooooh puppycat, you naughty naughty girl :haha: POST!! x


----------



## puppycat

And here are a few from further away - just a better view of the dusty windowsill really!
 



Attached Files:







DSC03629.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 11









DSC03630.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## poppy666

Is that a faint line on that HPT in real life? :wacko: forget opk lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: loving the selection of colours, BUT not loving the absence of second lines. Early days though, early days. Especially since you don't know the miu. I could barely see the line on my 9dpo, 10miu IC and I implanted quite early if you go by my chart x


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> Is that a faint line on that HPT in real life? :wacko: forget opk lol

Don't start! :haha: :haha: :haha:

I'll go back in a minute for the 10 minute photos.... wait for DH to move so I can sneak phone into pocket!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hmmmm yes I believe I see 'something' on the HPT. Dammit, I wanna stand n squint in your bathroom :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

I got naff all on my 9dpo implanted on 8dpo... i must be tripping seeing lines not there lol

Puppycat same time same place tomorrow night :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

LMAO!

Come on over, I'll pop the kettle on! :haha:

I was in there for AGGGGGES trust me! I'm a terrible squinter!

DAMMIT DH MOVE!!! lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh your so naughty PC :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Is that a faint line on that HPT in real life? :wacko: forget opk lol
> 
> Don't start! :haha: :haha: :haha:
> 
> I'll go back in a minute for the 10 minute photos.... wait for DH to move so I can sneak phone into pocket!Click to expand...

you mean you didnt wait 10 minutes before taking piccy? :dohh::haha:


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Is that a faint line on that HPT in real life? :wacko: forget opk lol
> 
> Don't start! :haha: :haha: :haha:
> 
> I'll go back in a minute for the 10 minute photos.... wait for DH to move so I can sneak phone into pocket!Click to expand...
> 
> you mean you didnt wait 10 minutes before taking piccy? :dohh::haha:Click to expand...

I was getting nervous!! DH kept coming by the door because he's using his drill etc and it lives out by our bathroom :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Oh and yes there is a VERY VERY VERY faint line on HPT IRL, BUT no parties yet, after last month's chemical I want a BLACK line with dancing fairies trumpeting to the tune - 'Hit me baby one more time' k?!?!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just lock the door n say you got bag guts :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: ok no parties yet :yipee::yipee::yipee: Oops :dohh::haha:


----------



## puppycat

OK only 2 this time - you try thinking up an excuse to go to the bathroom 10 mins after you spent FOREVER in there! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC03633.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 8









DSC03632.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Just lock the door n say you got bag guts :haha: x

Yeah you got gravy dribbles pmsl x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

puppycat said:


> Oh and yes there is a VERY VERY VERY faint line on HPT IRL, BUT no parties yet, after last month's chemical I want a BLACK line with dancing fairies trumpeting to the tune - 'Hit me baby one more time' k?!?!

:rofl: loving it :thumbup: I'll do the singing if you want, so, whats new puppycat? :serenade: Now get ur cam upstairs for a photo :haha: x


----------



## puppycat

Oh, that's my bathroom floor btw, I sat behind the door in case he came in :doh:

I haven't even binned the evidence just hid it in the bathroom - haha

All very covert!


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Just lock the door n say you got bag guts :haha: x
> 
> Yeah you got gravy dribbles pmsl xClick to expand...

I actually chuckled :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol The thread was moving so fast i missed the pics!!!!! :haha: Yes still conclude I think I can see something there, not much, but a little hint of something good :winkwink: Oooooooooh now when will you POAS again, I can't wait :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

Awww puppycat jokes aside hope this is it for you lovely :hugs: you got me singing Hit me baby one more time now :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes all jokes aside, I am FXing like crazy this IS your 'baby one more time'' x


----------



## poppy666

Very cute Tink :rofl::rofl: not gonna get song out my head now lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Very cute Tink :rofl::rofl: not gonna get song out my head now lol

Same here :wacko:


----------



## puppycat

Awww thanks girls :hugs:

I will probably POAS with FMU tomorrow now you've started me off! :haha:

I do hope if there *is* something that the lines get more obvious - I hate squinting :(

The last lot have all been squinters and never any more - hey maybe even twins then my lines would be DARKER again! lol.

OK, I'll settle for one.... heh xx


----------



## puppycat

Oh baby, baby, how was I supposed to know?

That something wasn't right, yeh....

hmmm quite apt really.


----------



## poppy666

poas morning and afternoon, mine were better with SMU for some reason :shrug: but sending buckets of baby dust :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes masses of :dust: on your test, more piccys please! x


----------



## puppycat

Lol, I will take pictures in the morning BUT I have an appt at 10am so I won't be on until closer to lunchtime - sorry! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:growlmad: :haha: Ok your forgiven, I am going for tea round a friends in the morning anyhow, so I'll check back in when I'm home. Right after all the excitement I'm going to have a nice soak then bed. Nunnites DD's :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

We'll be around sweetie :thumbup: want to make sure SB and baby ok so i be stalking x


----------



## poppy666

Night Tink sleep well xx


----------



## puppycat

Thanks both.

Night Tink xxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girlies!
PK sorry to hear about DH's SA results but hey your one step closer to a solution and your beautiful bfp *hugs*

SB i'll be praying super hard for u tonight that ur scan goes well tomorrow, FX x

Coral lovely bump and moses basket!

MC well down for cutting down on the sticks and Poppy u too for not even having 1 today :) unfortunately i am still surrounded by my cloud of smoke but i will join u guys when i get that bfp lol

Puppycat hope a nice dark second line on your tests soon, FX! 
(Naughty Poppy n Tink for your peer pressure on Puppycat to POAS at 9dpo. . . control yourselfs lol)

Afm im cd2 and get my bloods done at 10.30am tomorrow. 
Anyway feeling pretty relaxed today been shopping and spent to much £ :) x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny good luck with the bloods tomorrow, keep us up to date we're right here routing for all those ding dongs having tests/awaiting referrals to FS :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

I'm going to get my blood results Friday (my birthday ;) ) to find out if my toes are happy or not! :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

puppy fxx and :dust: for you sweetie :hugs:

jenn, defo let us know how the bloodwork comes back when you get the results :hugs:

sleeping, praying for you hun :hugs:

sorry sweeties, i can't remember much else...well dh and i have an appt with the RE on June 6th at 1:30pm, so not too terribly long to wait. too long for this cycle...should be right around/close to af time tho, depending on when i ov, so hopefully just in time to get things going for next cycle. with dh's #s like they are, i don't even know if it's worth trying to time bd'ing anymore. :sad1: so may just let dh set the pace and not pressure for it around ov time. :shrug: we'll see i guess. hard to break that habit tho...anyway, i'm feeling pretty down today, but otherwise, all is well. busy day the next couple of days so i'll try to get on when i can. smooches :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning DD's :wave:

I ehco Pops words, were here rooting for you LTTTCers :hugs: what a long ride you have all had, soooooooo hope the light at the end of the tunnel is nigh for you all. Were all gonna get where we set out to go, together :hugs: x

Jenny, we know were naughty :haha: :winkwink: but loving the site of a HPT with hope, that's what its all about :happydance: lets get you one girlie. Good luck for you tests today! Oh yeah I would have thought you can get a copy. They are always cagey with that sort of thing but you have the right to obtain them. I'm just lucky with my doc, FX who ever you talk to will either give you a complete run down of the results or a copy x

Poppy, good luck with another day smoke free! you can do it honey :hugs: x

Sleepingbubs, thinking of you today, I'm out this morning but your now going in this afternoon right? will be watching out for your return. So hope its good news for you x

Puppycat :dust: on your test with FMU honey x

PK, glad you have the next appointment and its not to far away for you. Nothings impossible, but I would take the pressure off you both this cycle. Perhaps a break from temping, just maybe a OPK to give you both an idea of when might be a good time to DTD, and if you both feel like it go for it? Catch you soon honey x

I'm off round a friends this morning, be back laters x


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Tink enjoy your day cya later and thanks havnt really thought about one this morning 'which is a 1st'

PK just wanna give you some hugs nothing i say is going to make you feel better atm :hugs::hugs::hugs:

SB will be right here after 4pm waiting for that GOOD news so hang in there :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Everyone else get your asses out of bed and get online pmsl :haha:

Good offer here https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/birmingham/2m-print-photobooks/372217


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well i am waiting for ffs to put my o in its not done it yet think i o on cd17 just waiting to go the gym just going to do 20 mins on bike and then 20 slow walk on treadmill puppycat good luck and loads of :dust: x x x


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies,

pops my ass has been out of bed I promise just been on school run etc!:haha:
You are such a good girl not smoking so very proud I know it must be very hard you are doing great!:happydance:

Puppycat good luck for todays tests :dust: get on here asap with pics!:haha:

Jenny good luck with testing you deserve your bfp very soon:hugs:

PK I would try to relax this cycle and just look forward to next cycle, might do you good to not htink about ovulation and BD timing. I'm praying it goes well at your appointment and you bfp is around the corner:hugs:

Tink thanks so much for doing more research it actually did help me. I feel a bit better about it now. I will ask midwife at my next appointment June 1st her opinion. The statistics show the odds are the baby will be fine right? I of course read some horror stories which scared the bejesus out of me. Even at 38 weeks babies being in Nicu for weeks and having severe breathing problems:cry: I will probably keep googling because I'm just a worry wart:dohh:

morning all other ding dongs! Wheres Phoebe. I expect her to come on one day and baby be born she doesnt have long does she! x


----------



## puppycat

pk2of8 said:


> sorry sweeties, i can't remember much else...well dh and i have an appt with the RE on June 6th at 1:30pm, so not too terribly long to wait. too long for this cycle...should be right around/close to af time tho, depending on when i ov, so hopefully just in time to get things going for next cycle. with dh's #s like they are, i don't even know if it's worth trying to time bd'ing anymore. :sad1: so may just let dh set the pace and not pressure for it around ov time. :shrug: we'll see i guess. hard to break that habit tho...anyway, i'm feeling pretty down today, but otherwise, all is well. busy day the next couple of days so i'll try to get on when i can. smooches :kiss:

Hope you feel better soon honey, we're all here when you're ready :hugs:

Just loading pics on to pc xx


----------



## puppycat

These are FMU

Oh and meet my bathroom rug (new)

I'm slowly introducing you to everything in my bathroom..... :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC03636.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 8









DSC03637.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 10









DSC03638.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## puppycat

And these are SMU :haha:

Meet my toilet seat lid (also new) :haha:

My FRER's arrived today so FMU tomorrow we're going up in the world!

Plus I know I'll be strong enough to wait because we've got Dylan this afternoon so I'm not home til 8pm :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC03640.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 7









DSC03642.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 6









DSC03639.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## poppy666

Nice rug :haha: cant see anything on this one, can you IRL? x


----------



## puppycat

There's something but it could just be the anti strip - I'm not sure there's any colour.

FRER tomorrow, then we'll know for sure.... right?! Lol


----------



## poppy666

depends how early it is, ive seen peeps not get anything on frer till after af was ment to arrive :shrug: we will see lol x


----------



## coral11680

puppycat not sure I can see anything but possibly on last pic of SMU? I think your frer will show a line tomorrow if its bfp. Mine had quite a good line on frer at 10dpo good luck, I'm getting excited:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopping on to catch any news, got midwife in a min so on the 'run' (i wish :rofl:) 

Puppycat, I think I see a hint of something in the last picture, but like everyone says its early days. Those IC's take ages to get a good line, how about a superdrug test before the FRER. Its just as sensitive x

Coral, yes the long and short of it is that the odds are, baby will be fine. Were talking about minor indications of a marginally larger risk of bubba requiring a little O2 when born. I would be happy if this was my baby were talking about :hugs: x

Pops, so proud of you and the smoking, feeling any better in yourself? x

Caz, FX for FF crosshairs now! :happydance: x

Sleepingbubs, got you in mind this afternoon honey :hugs: x

Be back soon x


----------



## caz & bob

puppycat cant see anything hun but fx you get a nice line soon x x x


----------



## coral11680

Tink how was the midwife? It's your growth scan tomorrow right? Thats great will be nice to see lilyann again:happydance:

Hi caz :hi:


----------



## poppy666

Waiting now for SB before i make tea :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I got on ok, bubba still measuring a couple of weeks bigger, so tomorrow will tell if its Lily or fat :rofl: BP normal for once :happydance: keep getting told off for having ketones in my urine, and I really am eating like a horse! I don't understand it :( they always look at me like I'm lying and must be starving myself :haha: Scan is 11am tomorrow so will report back soon after x

Yes I'm hanging about for sleeping bubs also x


----------



## poppy666

Glad everything went well today looking forward to your scan, awww piccy time :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Tink i tried recording hb but like you said you cant hear it n nobody has an ipod here, but as long as i hear him alls good :happydance: he's still right behind my pubic bone but im starting to show now so dont understand that :wacko: unless its serious bloat x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww, well your womb is growing dispite bubba snuggling down low eh? and pushing everything else out the way so not all bloat at all. I found it really frustrating with the recording, if i find another way I'll let you know x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink, i also tried counting the beats but not a chance too fast lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Its hard at first. Fast eh? girly ;) oh and forgot to say, I meant any kind of mp3 speakers. Even the really cheep kind you use to plug into your walkman :haha: the jack is the same size x


----------



## poppy666

Will ask wade when he gets home if he got any. Do you count hb up to 15 seconds then triple it? will try again tonight x Getting concerned about SB now x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: stalking x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey girls thanks for the support but bad news lost the baby they think a while ago cos was a tiny little dot as everything has started to come away by self letting nature carry on got to have scan next thursday morn.

Like everyone said we have mckenzie and to be honest he was a little mirical as i had chemo/cancer as a kid.

Anyway i will be still popping on here u gals are fantastic


----------



## poppy666

Im so sorry SB dont know what to say cos its not going to help, just dont disappear we're here if you want/need to talk, just look after yourself lovely :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm so so sorry Sleepingbubs :cry: :hug: :hugs: :hug: Like Poppy said, we are all here for you honey, so sad this had to happen to you. I'm praying for comfort and strength for you and your little family x


----------



## caz & bob

aw so sorry sb big big :hugs: x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww.:cry: :hugs: sb xx


----------



## coral11680

SB so sorry Hun :cry: big :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

So sad to see your news SB :-(
Really don't know what to say but will be thinking and praying for u and your family lots
x x x


----------



## pk2of8

sleeping, also praying for you sweetie bigggggg :hug:


----------



## pk2of8

ok, girls, i only have a quick mo...got to run to my next job, but i had to pop on...i'm soooo worked up.....

i picked up copies of all my labwork and tests from my gyn this afternoon to have for our fs appt on june 6th. i figure may as well take all of that with dh's SAs for the FS to review. anyway, looking at my progesterone level test....that was done at 10dpo and level was 5.9 ????????? shouldn't it be a LOT higher than that??? like over 15 or something at least??? anybody who's had this test done (and tink!!) please let me know! i think it's VERY low for 10dpo and if i'm right, then i feel like "i knew it!!!" that would mean even if dh and i conceived (ever) that my progesterone is too low to hold it. maybe i'm jumping to conclusions, but i would almost be relieved if this was the case b/c it would also explain why i can't lose any weight, the bloating all the time and some of my other symptoms. maybe i'm just grasping at straws here :cry: i don't know. i just think it's low...


----------



## poppy666

Just read this PK

*During non-pregnant state, the blood specimens are taken between 21-24 days of the menstrual cycle (mid luteal phase) and a progesterone level greater than 10 ng/ml represents adequate progesterone support from the corpus luteum*

:shrug:

Actually this para more informative

Normal progesterone levels during a woman's menstrual cycle and during pregnancy are different. From day 1-14 of a menstrual cycle, the levels should be 1 to 1.5 ng/ml. From day 15 to 28, the levels vary from 2-28 ng/ml. During the first trimester of pregnancy, normal levels can range from 9-47 ng/ml. Second trimester levels will range from 17-147 ng/ml and third trimester levels should be between 55 and 200 ng/ml.

Low progesterone levels can be detected with a blood test. In the early weeks of pregnancy, low levels may indicate a threatened miscarriage. Because adequate levels of progesterone are needed to carry a pregnancy to term, it is important that doctors check a woman's level of progesterone if a problem is suspected.


----------



## Hopes314

poppy and mc, good job with the cutting back and quitting, hope you are still doing well with it :)

tink cant wait to see scan pics tomorrow from youuu!! hope the megabump is well and that you aren't TOO uncomfortable. not long now!

mc and coral, love the bumps! i think im becoming a crazy person, i am loving all the big bellies! hah :dohh:
mc-baby felt spread out transverse for me too until last night. could feel parts on both sides like lower like baby was laying down on the bottom transverse and just kicking me all over. last night things got weird? and baby is in a new position now involving my ribs. ill explain in a bit..

sleepingbubs :hugs: :hugs: dont give up if it's something you really want :hugs: i hope you are doing ok and that you get through this tough time. feel better :hugs:

pk sorry to hear about DH's SA, but like others said, its great news that you finally got your RE appointment and you are moving forward with all of this. if it isn't too stressful, id still not give up on Ov time.. miracles really do happen, and sometimes things are meant to be. :hugs:

poppy wheres the bump :)


----------



## puppycat

Just popped on and saw sleeping bubs update.
I'm so sorry chick. I hope you are ok xx


----------



## poppy666

I was going to post one today, but under the circumstances i'll post one next week sometime :hugs:

I agree with Hopes SB if you want a little sibling for Mckenzie take time to grieve sweetie then try again when your ready, i know its a scary thought expecially thinking it will happen again, but it did for me & PJ and i know it will for you :kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

as for me, weird things have been happening lately. I was doing some gardening tuesday and by tuesday night the left side of my belly had a stretching sort of pain from pubic bone nearly to ribs. it wasnt severe but it did NOT feel good. anyway when i layed down it went away and when i dont use my belly muscles at all it isnt there. but anytime i twist or bend down or use my belly muscles it hurts there, as does it when the baby kicks that spot. it seems i managed to pull a belly muscle during the gardening. I'll be taking it easier from now on.

Aside from that, I've been getting a lot of BH lately. Everytime I'm done peeing I have a contraction. Weird or Normal?? Also, wednesday night I got up to pee and came back upstairs to bed and noticed that the contraction was actually a bit painful. It ached in the area of period cramps, and also in my back. It didn't last long but its never been painful before? It wasnt severe or anything, but again not so normal compared to my others? Anyway, I fell asleep after that and woke up this morning (afternoon maybe :haha:) and had another contraction with the similar discomfort. Since then I've been drinking a lot of water and taking it easy, I assume its just the odd BH's. Walking the past few days has been too much stress on me as well, it feels like I'm running a marathon? (just last week I was walking miles at a time!?) Maybe the growing belly and growing baby are just all catching up to me and I'm just finally getting normal uncomfortable pregnant symptoms??

Other odd thing, after last night baby seemed to have assumed an entirely different position where feet are up in my ribs and no longer breech and smashed into my cervix.

Everything is OK, right? I haven't called midwife or anything, there didnt seem anything dramatic enough to call dr freaking out, just a lot of odd changes the past few days. And my famous question.. "am i normal" :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

lol your perfectly normal, i think when baby kicks more in a certain spot it can get sore in that area, plus BHs are a bitch and with my 1st near the end i was in hospital twice thinking i was in labour when i wasnt :haha:

Rhys use to get his feet under my ribs and omg i use to try more it, but he was adament he liked it there, but it hurt like hell and wasnt fun.

You just need to start resting more now and not doing as much missy x


----------



## pk2of8

thanks for the info poppy. :hugs: i do think my prog is low. as i mentioned i was 10dpo at the time of the test, cd25 (i think) and prog level only 5.9. that doesn't seem right to me at all. so i'm glad i asked for the documents and i'll just bring it up with the RE when we go on the 6th june. problem is, i tried to get my gyn to test on "day 3" for fsh and all that (which she didn't) and on 7dpo for prog (which obviously she didn't) so now i think none of the results are reliable. :dohh::wacko: she said it really didn't make much of a difference to do it on those specific days or not :shrug: i also found this online:

Progesterone (P4) 7 dpo > 15 ng/ml A progesterone test is done to confirm ovulation. When a follicle releases its egg, it becomes what is called a corpus luteum and produces progesterone. A level over 5 probably indicates some form of ovulation, but most doctors want to see a level over 10 on a natural cycle, and a level over 15 on a medicated cycle. There is no mid-luteal level that predicts pregnancy. Some say the test may be more accurate if done first thing in the morning after fasting. 

great.

hopes :hugs: you're such a trip sweetie :winkwink: i also think everything is just fine with you hun. it is easy to strain your belly muscles with pg, esp when you've never been pg before and all those muscles are stretching wayyy beyond where they've ever been stretched :winkwink: otherwise, when you're having the BHs hun, you need to drink lots of water (stay hydrated) and go and put your feet up for a while and TIME THEM. the pain might be a cause for concern or might not. just fyi, i never had "pain" with my pre-term labor. some docs might have called what i had "BHs" but the difference is that my cervix was dilating and thinning with the contractions from VERY EARLY on. we only found out by accident with my first pg. i was going to work, got sick on the way (just the usual), was having some pains but nothing excessive or what i thought to be worrisome. then somebody told me i had a wet spot on the back of my dress. :blush: i thought maybe my water had broke and i didn't realize it. i was only about 24-25 wks along. turned out i just peed myself while i was vomiting :haha: soooo embarrassing. but i was having those pains, so i called the doc and he told me to come to the ofc to check me. the second they strapped the monitor to me, it registered a strong contraction...i had no idea that's what they were. i'd been having them for weeks and just thought it was the baby moving or what, i didn't know. so doc did an internal u/s. during the contractions, it showed my cervix dilating. it was immediate bed rest and meds from then on out. i was so clueless i kept asking about going back to work and the doc was trying to "break the news to me gently" for weeks on end... "well let's see how things go next week..." pfft. i was so naive. :haha: ok, all that rambling not to freak you out :dohh: just take it easy sweetie. I'm sure you're fine...just monitor what's going on. if you have to, write it down to keep track, but if the BHs stop after you rest or drink water, then it's all good. mine didn't stop, no matter what i was doing. terrible...i always worried that some people thought i was making it up or it was a mind over matter issue...not so. anyway, i guess i'm just overly sensitive to the whole BHs/contractions issue b/c of my own history. if it gets worse you should defo call the mw, but i think you're fine (after i've probably horrified you to death...) :dohh: :hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all thanks for all the support hopefully Mckenzie will have a little brother or sister before he turns 3 lol Going to buy him a new pushchair a 4 wheeled parent facing one lol now all I have to do is find one..

Go on Poppy post a bump pic, I have loads of friends who are pg at mo.


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: happy Friday wooppp it comes round quick this weekend well going the gym again still really sore bbs and still weeing alot still have ibs so just going to take it easy with the gym x x x


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies

Is it ok to post this morning's IC's? I don't want to upset you Sleeping Bubs (although they look white as snow)

I caved and did a FRER last night and nothing :(

On a happier note it's my birthday!! Woop!


----------



## mothercabbage

happy birthday :cake: PC..:happydance:
more :hugs: SB..
hopes...i feel the same stretching,from pubic bone to ribs...i think our little womb invaders enjoy tucking their feet/heads under our ribs, i had major pains with connor under my ribs, spent most of the last tri with my arms in the air,also i get bad BH...as long as they have no pattern and you can still talk through them, your normal lol...:hugs: bump pic????
my friend who is 24-25 weeks preg has gone into labour...she is in bad pain and is very scared...hope baby is ok, she has had steroid injections etc, i feel scared for her...x


----------



## mothercabbage

happy 27 weeks to meeeeeeeeeeeeeee.:haha:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

Sleeping bubs big :hug:

Hopes I've had some pulled muscle pains too on my side really hurts!!

MC happy 27 weeks!:happydance:

PC sorry for bfn :hug: is a chance it was too early and late night urine is no good that early, so maybe should of waited for FMU?

PK I don't know anything about progesterone levels but didn't ladyb use progesterone cream after O?:shrug:

Tink look forward to Lily scan pics :awww:

morning Pops, caz etc :hi:

Just been to Sainsburys and picked up the free huggies gift set thing. You have to buy a pack of newborn nappies then get the set worth 9.99 for free) It was ok. It has a pack of newborn wipes, trial size persil, trial size comfort fabric softener, pack of tissues, winnie the pooh baby socks, full size shower gel, hand sanitizer and a handy foldable changing mat, so not bad. Anyone got theirs yet?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Will reply to everybody properly in a bit but thought I'd check in and report Lilyanne's growth.......

SHES BIG :rofl: :argh:

5lb 12 already, and her weight is above the top line of the graph :wacko: 

Got a pic, but you can't see a thing really so don't think I'll bother posting. She was too big for the screen :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

omg tink :argh: still explains the megabump:haha: awww little Lilyanne, do you think you will be induced 38wks now?


----------



## coral11680

actually maybe u should be induced 36 weeks:haha: or a c-section???


----------



## mothercabbage

wow tink....:argh: i saw on FB they talking about induction for you..PHEWWWWWwwwwwww...when they thinking of?? xx
oh and id still like to see pic ..pretty please! xx


----------



## coral11680

yes lets look at the pic please? x


----------



## mothercabbage

while we wait for tinks scan pic of that little lady, just wondering any tips for starting labour?? im willing to give anything a go after 38 weeks.....:sex:,fresh pineapple,walks(long and fast),cleary sage oil,hot curry.......? any other things?? xx


----------



## puppycat

Hey ladies 

Just got back from lunch out with the grandparents, sneakily bought some Superdrug tests but BFN :( rubbish!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well she's laying facing down, head on the right, back bone n ribs along the top. :haha: Not a great deal to see really haha x

Yes MC, had to go to the delivery suite after the scan to see a doc. They said not really much they can do now, just to watch my diet and the consultant will make a decision at 36 weeks. I think my consultant will say about 38 weeks like we originally talked about so FX or I may just split in two having this :baby: :rofl:

I'm so naughty, I just drove to burger king drive through for a large whooper meal :rofl: well if i gotta be careful with my diet I'm saying goodbye to yummy food first :haha:

MC, i am on a rasberry leaf tab a day now. I plan to also try EPO or starflower Oil come about 36 weeks (although given the circumstances might start a few days early :haha: I might not worry bout the rest since induction should be done before that point anyway, but the RL and EPO should help the labour along. I tried everything with the other bubbas, just don't try castor oil.......ewwwwww lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3995.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry for the BFN Puppycat, that really sucks......especially on your Birthday :hugs: Sorry I haven't wished you happy birthday yet! Its been manic here. What are you doing for it? x


----------



## puppycat

Just did an IC and there's a faint line again :confused:

Just have to do Superdrug FMU tomorrow I guess?

I've been out for lunch, having a meal in TGI Friday's tonight with the family, love the food there!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mmmm TGI :haha: I could eat that even now after that Whooper meal I just had :haha: 

Well time will tell I guess, frustrating with the lines though.... I got a better line on a superdrug test the same day i saw an 'almost there line' on an ic. :dust: for your test tomorrow :hugs: have a great time today x


----------



## puppycat

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







DSC03661.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 13









DSC03659.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## caz & bob

happy birthday puppycat x x xnot show i can see ewt hun but i am crap at looking at these s my ho has to look at mine when i do them ha x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

cant see much on either of those PC, sorry for the:bfn:
tink..castor oil?? drink it?? yuk:sick: and EPO,is that evening primrose oil?? awww baby tink! :awww: might not be able to make much from scan pic, but we know she a pretty girl growing!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

Happy birthday PC, post pics all you like  But I can't see much on there at mo fingers crossed though

OMG Tink 5lb baby already going to be a big baby  My lo was a dot compared to her lol 

Hey MC happy 27weeks 

Trying to find a cheapish parent facing 4 wheel pushchair any ideas??


----------



## mothercabbage

im still hunting a push chair ill keep my eyes peeled for ya SB xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

tanks MC like the look of the Kiddicare Imax pushchair however black not in stock till 26th this month and blue and red not until 12th July!! Its only £170


----------



## coral11680

Happy Birthday Puppycat :cake: sorry for bfn, I can't see much but is there any lines in real life? Have a nice time at TGI's yummy!

Tink scan pic is hard to work out but its coz shes so cramped in there right:haha:

Tink do you have a changing bag yet? if so which one? I'm trying to find a nice one. The one that matches my pram is out of stock and has been for a while so wonder if they will ever get it back?


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat happy birthdayyyy :) sorry for the bfns but dont let it ruin your day today!

mc happy 27 weeks :)


----------



## Hopes314

tink glad baby is doing well (although big :) ) love the picture, although you're right.. can't see much! lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, sorry I didn't reply to you today, or you PK, and now I forgot what you both had to say :rofl: Bear with me, I'll read back again :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok :haha:

PK yeah agree with the statistics you found, it does seem like your progesterone is low. I never would have guessed it with your charts though. They always show a good temp rise! I'm angry if it is the case and they never told you :growlmad: x

Hopes, I often get pains like that, and its pretty horrible. I often get them in bed if I have laid funny too. I think its to do with ligaments and stretched muscles rather than contractions. However, having strong BH's that hurt is something you prob should get checked out. I get them quite strongly, but they never actually hurt me. Prob nothing but if they carry on or become regular, and don't go away if you move about or change what your doing defo go and be seen x

Sleepingbubs, how are you feeling honey, you are being so strong. It must be so hard :hugs: x

Coral, I actually splurged on the changing bag :haha: I saved up for a yummy mummy one :rofl: I got this https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pink-Linin...U8DY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1305913441&sr=8-3 Don't tell DH how much I spent, feeling VERY guilty :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

oh thats too funny Tink, I was just looking at the yummy mummy on ebay. I might buy a used one as they are pricey!:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh Coral its gorgeous :rofl: yes look on ebay. All wipe clean material, perfect size, lots of pockets, and just feels a little special. :haha: I deserve one little treat right? :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

yes they do look lovely, jus dont want to buy a used one and have it tatty looking? I've been looking on there today before you told me you got one! what are we like! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Two peas :rofl: go on get one, you know you want to :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

PC keeping fxxx for you sweetie. :hugs: you're still early testing hun...how long is your lp usually?

thanks tink and coral. :hugs: yeah, i'm not even going to bother addressing it with my gyn. just going to wait for the FS and see what he says. some sources say that prog peaks and drops off after 7dpo, so it could have been falling, but from what i'm reading it still should not have been quite so low by 10dpo. :shrug: i don't know. 

tink if you notice on some of my charts, i've had quite low temps initially after ov so that it's hard to tell if i did ov or not...at least in the beginning on some of them. i'm wondering if really what may be going on is that some months it's ok and other months it's too low :shrug: some months i have breast tenderness (sign of prog levels going up), other cycles, i have nothing. :dohh: it's all so confusing and frustrating. 

anyway, tink, lilyanne is big already, but she will be a lovely :baby: ding dong :hugs: 

coral, i think 38 wks is fine for your c-section. as i've mentioned before, i had all of my babies between 35-36+ a day or 2, and they were all very healthy (albeit on the small side), and we went home at the usual 2 days with baby. of course, i had different reasons for going so early, but they were all very healthy. b/c of the risk, i had several steroid shots along the way to speed up baby's lung development, but even so, they were all perfectly healthy! :flower:

MC, my sister SWEARS that massaging her nips brought on labor much quicker than anything else did (walking, :sex:, meds, etc). :shrug: might be enjoyable for your dh anyway :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

double post


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey all hope all are well

Feeling a bit low today oh won't talk about it so is smoking and drinking more as he is up set but he tends to bottle thins up and end up having panic attacks and collapsing and ending up in hospital.

Also yesterday I went to c oh at work and as he works next to babyland we tend to buy everything from there as we know the owners quite well. So I was going to pop in and look for another pushchair but as I was looking at the pushchairs outside one of the assistants said to the other she is in every week!! I felt quite embarrassed and upset the reason I was in the other week was to look at the Icandy double and as I don't need this now going to buy a nice pushchair for Mckenzie. So I said Hi and left, Told oh and he wasn't happy so he going to have a chat with the owners as he wants to get pushchair from there. BUT I really don't want to step back into that shop 
again. ITS A BLOODY SHOP WHAT DO THEY THINK PEOPLE WILL COME IN FOR PLUS THEY NOT BUSY SHOP WAS EMPTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:
:hugs: sleeping, lots and lots of :hugs:

tink...i looooove that bag!!!! do they have a blue one i wonder:shrug: looks girly.....

coral...did you go to the wedding reception? was it fun? :hugs:

hopes....im waiting for a bump pic from you, please tell me you are as huge as me lol, well i guess you will be smaller as its your first, i just feel like a planet or something :dohh::haha:

PC..did you test again? :dust:

china,pk,mommyv,lupine,caz,jenny,phoebe and all other ding dongs :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

morning

SB big :hug:

PC are you testing again or waiting now?

MC no the wedding reception is tonight. CBA though:haha:

I'm 31 weeks today:yipee: Its funny but now I'm scheduled for the 12th July (tinks DD) I just have to look at her ticker to see how many more days I have! :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Hi ladies

Thanks for all the birthday wishes, I had a lovely day :)

Tested this morning with Superdrug FMU and nothing, not a sausage so I guess I'm out this month.

LP is usually 16days so I'm due AF on Tuesday xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning DD's :wave:

Hey PK, think best to wait till you see Gyne. They know best, and try not to worry. If you do want to try the progesterone cream this (hopefully) last cycle before intervention, I don't see how it would do any harm. x

Coral, wedding reception? I get why you wouldn't want to bother, I can't even be asked to go out for my birthday :haha: x

MC, the pink lining yummy mummy bags are lovely. Indulgent for sure, but worth it if you can get a good deal or save up for one. :haha: yes I'm convincing myself it was ok to buy one :haha: There are some more boyish designs, have a lookie......you know you want to :rofl: BAD INFLUENCE TINK 

PC, any more tests? x

Congrats MC for yesterday 27 weeks! :happydance: sorry, baby brain x

Coral happy 31 weeks! :happydance: x


----------



## mothercabbage

ive totally lost track of everyones weekly markers...:dohh:
happy 31 weeks coral:happydance: doesnt help when tickers are not working either though :haha:


----------



## coral11680

sorry for bfn puppycat:hugs: try not to worry there is always next cycle.

Tink is it your Birthday today? scrap that just looked on FB it's Tuesday right? Going anywhere nice?

MS I know annoying when tickers dont work:growlmad:


----------



## phoebe

Hi all xxxxx
Just lurking, been so busy. Hope u are all well. Will try and get on here properly soon xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:

Big fat hugs for Sleeping Bubs, i am so heart sorry my love xxxxxx
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Coral, don't panic, it IS Tuesday. I just mean I can't be asked to plan anything :rofl: I have friends comming for a BBQ the following Tues cause its half term which will be a belated celebration. Think I might go Lakey with DH on the mobility scooter n get him to buy me nice things :haha: x


----------



## PJ32

Hi :hi: ding dongers. Have been lurking to see how everyone is this past week. We have had a terrible time, my DS was hit by a car, whist he as crossing the road on a crossing! He has been in hospital for almost a week, but we hope he will come home tomorrow. Apart from a broken femur and cuts and scrapes he has come out of it better than the car. He's so brave bless him. Just want him home now.

I had a scan this week and we saw a heartbeat and baby was measuring bang on 7 weeks which is a relief. just need no more shocks!

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## pk2of8

that's wonderful news PJ :hugs: (about scan/baby's heartbeat i mean) will be praying for your ds' recovery. poor baby! what a horrible thing to have to go through. that's the kind of call that's every parent's nightmare too. great big :hug:

sleeping huge :hug: for you too hun. it's nobody's freakin' business why you're in the shop or how often. nosey little twit. just bring some of us ding dongs along next time. we'll put 'em in their place :growlmad:

coral, tink, mc, phoebe :kiss: i'll chat more later. just wanted to pop on a mo before heading out to work. blah. i'm sooooo tired..... poppy, miss you hun and hope all is well :hugs: anyway, i'll talk to you later :wave:


----------



## coral11680

Pj that's terrible about your son but thank god he is recovering well:hugs:
great news you saw bubbas heartbeat though :yipee:

Hi PK, hope u are ok today :hugs:

Hey Phoebe nice to see you back don't leave it so long next time missy!:jo:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your weekend is good well afm been food shopping just chilling why my son is shopping with his nan ff has still not put my o in so don't no whats going on does any one no if i can take anything for this cold are or hay fever aw great news pj x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

(((hugs)) to DS pj...:happydance: great about the scan though!! xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

zzzzzzzzzz oh I'm sorry DD's I'm falling asleep here

PJ sorry to hear about DS, so glad he's ok! :happydance: for your scan and little heartbeat x

Caz, I looked at your chart yesterday wondering what was happening. Are you still :sex: just in case? no sure whether you have O'd yet actually, may well be wrong though and I haven't looked today yet. I always think as long as you be careful in the TWW you don't really need to be AS careful as if your prego since bubba is still implanting etc. Its personal choice but I continued to take medication as required before BFP. But nothing is recommended for hayfever or colds except paracetamol in pregnancy. There are things you CAN take is needed like Beconase nasal spray, but best do so on the advice of doc x

Sleeping bubs, i am so angry with the people in that shop, how rude! None of their blooming business why you in there, and surely your business is something they want right? nosey, bitchy busy bodies who obviously have such a boring life they have to analyse what everyone else is doing :hugs: x

WE MISS YOU PHOEBE! :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: Get yourself back on here soon girly, no excuses :haha: x


----------



## caz & bob

aw thank tink i think i o on cd17 hun my to +opks were cd15 cd16 was very dark so i must of o on cd17 or 18 were still haveing :sex: ever other day x x x


----------



## Hopes314

26+2 bump, lovely mess in the background.. trying to sort out DH's clothes while he isnt here, he has too much and there is no way it is all staying!! We need room for some baby things in this room, as baby wont be in the nursery until at least 6 months old, is that what you guys do too?
 



Attached Files:







26+2.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 10









26+2(2).jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poppy666

Still looks like MCs lol boy :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

:haha:


----------



## puppycat

I had all Laura's clothes in her own room even though she was in with us but it just wasn't feasible to have her clothes in our room because of the size of it.

She had her cot in her own room too, only just about got her moses in our room! Lol


----------



## Hopes314

yeah the baby's clothes and things like that will be in the baby room, but we need to fit a bassinet in our room and a rocking chair with ottoman for nursing and stuff. Our bedroom is relatively small as it is so SOMETHING needs to go lol


----------



## caz & bob

hope love the bump hun x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww Hopes, so cute. All you Ding Dongs have such lovely defined bumps, its a good size also :) and not an ounce of fat on you, lucky thing :haha: I miss that kind of pregnant body, I managed it in my 20s just fine, this time not a chance :rofl: Yes sort out his stuff, men don't need much :haha: pants, socks, n a couple of outfits :haha: x


----------



## Hopes314

tink, there must be some fat somewhere, ive gained 22 lbs so far and im sure that baby is not 22 lbs :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No fat in the picture Hopes, maybe its in your feet :haha: x


----------



## Hopes314

i wouldnt be surprised tink! my shoes dont fit.. except flipflops lol.
i'm still getting occasional belly pains with some of the contractions, nothings getting stronger or more frequent so theres probably no concern.. but do you think im ok to go back to my walking again? I'm getting so sore and uncomfortable from not walking for the past week!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I would say see how you feel, BH contractions usually disappear if you walk about where as real contractions will continue. Hard to say really, I get all sorts of pains but I'm confident none of them resemble contractions. I take it your pottering about the house n stuff, are they worse when your active, and how long do they last? x


----------



## Hopes314

hmm.. well i ALWAYS get one right after i pee. other than that they are random. sometimes going from sitting to standing in general causes it it seems. otherwise its hard to say theres really a pattern. i do know that the gardening must have been really hard on me, i felt like crap for days after that! it was only like 40 minutes but it was a lot of squatting and standing and squatting and standing. If it got worse from moving around and stuff I'd probably have noticed by now I think? And again, they really only hurt on occasion. like none hurt today, and maybe only one yesterday hurt. It all seems like BH to me, very random. But I know nothing about babies and being pregnant, so Id rather ask you guys :haha:


----------



## loveybear1

Thanks Tink and Poppy, my 3rd. IUI was not a success so I put my chin up, got in a really positive mode and DH and I went for it again. I am now 6 days past my 4th. IUI. I am not even going to start reading into the symptoms. Last time I had really sore boobs but this time I don't so that was it for me. I am not going to pay attention to any symptoms becasue they have meant nothing from the beginning. How are you all doing? I am excited for this IUI because I have NO stress around me. My boss is actually on vacation for the last half of my tww. No boss at work! I will have plenty to do and am a self starter so it's not like I am going to do nothing while she is gone, it will just be much more stress free. Let's say I will be much more relaxed. I hope you are all having a fabulous day. I dropped my boys (DH and DS) off at the Hangtown Dirtbike Races. They won't need a ride back until 9 tonight so I have some time to myself to play in my garden and clean house without any interruptions. Lots of hugs and baby dust and I will keep you posted. Thanks again for the encouragement! You ladies are so supportive and thoughtful.


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes, your bump is lush:happydance: it does look like mine!!! :yipee: i have gone from 9st 12 to 11st 5.....:dohh:im not fat either,maybe in the tops of my legs:shrug: lovely!!!
hope your all well i couldnt sleep my belly wouldnt let me! :growlmad:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ding dongs :hi:

Hopes gorgeous neat bump you have there sweetie:happydance:

Lovelybear good luck with this IUI and lots of :dust: keep us posted!

ASFM was just on facebook and a friend I went to school with has pictures up of his wedding from yesterday, I was nosing through and realised it was the same venue my close friend (the one whose husband committed suicide) got married last June:cry: made me so sad for her, just this time last year she was preparing for her special day:cry: I still can't believe it. She is doing better but I'm sure the shock is still there. She is back to work but taking it slowly and going in later etc. She also started counselling.

I just got back from taking DH to the train station he is off to Bournemouth for 3 days with his Union for a convention there, not looking forward to being alone. My Mum might be popping over today. The kids had a late night so are still asleep for now, the wedding reception was boring, I'm no fun when I don't drink!:haha: lol although I had a complentary pimms on the way in.

Where is everyone? cabbage do I spy you my lovely? :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

oh I've gone from 10st to 11st 8lbs now. I haven't gained much else like you MC maybe my thighs :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

yup, im here, just trawling 3rd tri, wow..IM IN 3RD TRI!!!!!!!!!! holy cow<---me:haha:...when did that happen...just reading some ladies think they in labour...im getting excited for labour to start for me...89 days to go..FXd!!
hows you today coral,hope your not too sad for your friend:hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

fat thighs are us then?!?!?! :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: yes thunder thighs :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## coral11680

yeah third tri now :happydance: not long now aye. I'm just trying not to rush it and enjoy this pregnancy as it will be my last


----------



## mothercabbage

snap.....seems to be flying by i think its because i want to enjoy my last bump, i just cant do this again, :dohh::haha:


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies, I might join the thunder thigh club! Is it just a pregnancy club because I am lacking a bump :haha:

Well BFN on a FRER this morning so I'm definitely out this month, my IC's may find their way to the bin and I'll stock up on Superdrug etc for next month.

Off to church this morning ladies and then off to some bike show in Porthcawl (sigh) so will be on much later - stay safe xxx


----------



## coral11680

hi PC sorry for BFN, thos IC's are annoying when they give you hope! :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

They're the blue handles too so be warned people!!

I asked my best friend last night and she confirmed she could see it - makes me doubtful for last month now, was it chemical or was it my IC's lying??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry DD's, I'm sure you always see me lurking. I log on, read, get distracted and leave the comp open :haha: I have spent the morning sorting out the Church music ( cause our music woman had to move away I do the whole lot on computer n cheat :rofl: I can play, I'm just pretty rusty and nervous about it) 

Then had to get kids up dressed and off for the Scouts triathlon. My eldest is cycling, and my second eldest canoeing. The rest of them went with DH on their bikes to watch. This afternoon I have to name, sew, iron and pack Jessica's costumes ready for her show this evening. So to top it all off I have been sewing elastic onto ballet shoes, bleeching tap shoes etc etc........STRESS HEAD!!!! :rofl: I cope badly with stress these days, hate days with too much on :haha: I become more and more like my mother every day. She used to get into a flap over the same stuff.

Anyhow, stress over, I'm gonna go get dressed and do Church.

Coral n Cabbage, my thighs are fatter than your thighs :rofl: I have stretch marks to proove it. My word pregnancy has been VERY unkind to me this time :cry: 

Puppycat, was the BFP's last month only on IC's? I must admit, I had a month like that before my BFP with them damn things. Good for a first indication but not relyable I'm afraid. Dunno if it was a chemical or what but here I am, and so will you be honey :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

hey Tink, sounds like a busy, busy day for you! At least the kids are out for a few hours why you get Jessica's stuff ready. Good luck to her and your boys with their triathlon.

PC I always used the blue strip one step tests and never had a problem with them? I always got totally snow white when not preg and got lines when I was?:shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Very busy, and I'm shattered. I don't do sleep anymore :cry: honestly I will get more sleep when Lily is here, I am up about 8 times for the loo and manage an hour here and there between hauling myself and 30 pillows around the bed in a never ending quest to get comfortable and be out of enough pain to drop off....I can't even take my pain killers anymore, they have started to make me breathless and dizzy :cry: Moan moan moan moan moan.... of to Church to moan some more :rofl: Poor God having to listen to me today :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all just had a my roast dinner it was yumyum now were having Ben & Jerry ice cream i have got bad pain in my left side don't no if it ibs or was cant wait to test this week x x x


----------



## poppy666

Bored!!!!!!!!!!!!

Roast dinner sounds well good nom nom.

Its officially ive gone off Mc Donald's bit into a cheese burger at weekend and nearly threw it back up, tried my chicken nuggets ewwww, cant believe ive gone of those :dohh:

Tink finally counted heartrate omg its not easy lol 168 bpm so sounds healthy :happydance:

Ive been off and on forum, gage opened his restaurant friday evening so been a bit hectic last minute jobs etc, but was a great night and i had a few sneaky drinks shhhhhhh.

Hope everyone's well :flower:

PJ did notice you'd been on and fantastic news you seeing bubba :happydance::kiss:

SB your a tuff cookie and hope your ok sweetie :hugs:

Puppycat belate birthday wishes and sorry about BFN sweetie, but your not out yet :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Todays bump pic's, think im getting bigger :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Image02.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 3









Image029.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## puppycat

Thanks ladies.
I'm afraid I AM out. AF showed up this morning. Two days early!
Sigh.


----------



## poppy666

Sorry puppycat :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry the horrible :af: got you puppycat poppy love the bump hun x x x


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat :hugs: dont give up!!

poppy-whoo nice bump :)


----------



## puppycat

coral11680 said:


> PC I always used the blue strip one step tests and never had a problem with them? I always got totally snow white when not preg and got lines when I was?:shrug:

ME too! Not sure if it's just a bad batch :shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> PC I always used the blue strip one step tests and never had a problem with them? I always got totally snow white when not preg and got lines when I was?:shrug:
> 
> ME too! Not sure if it's just a bad batch :shrug:Click to expand...

same. the only thing i ever got on an IC other than bfp was that you can see the antigen strip if you squint crazy or tilt it in the light certain ways. but never any color


----------



## puppycat

Last month AND this month my best friend has confirmed she can see the second line - surely I can't be unlucky enough to have 2 chemicals consecutively? Sigh.

I don't know, maybe I'll do a random IC after AF leaves and see what it does x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all 

Not much to say at moment OH drank a bit too much last night and ended up crying and said he can't get the image of the scan out of his head and is blaming himself bless him glade he told me. He doesn't know if he wants to try again so going to wait a while.

Really hoping they won't need to do anything more on thursday but the bleeding keeps stopping and starting is more if I walk about and go out.

How is everyone??


----------



## Hopes314

sleepingbubs- :hugs: aww its nice that you and your DH can talk about this though, its clearly something you both really want. take as much time off as you need from ttc, but if its something you guys really want then you should never give up :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Totally agree with what Hopes said sweetie.... :hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks gals  he having an evening with a couple of mates doing a bit of shooting (archery) so i going to pop around my mums need to get wedding stuff sorted


----------



## Hopes314

ok. i officially have boob stretch marks. a lot of them. ive been using cocoa butter for stretch marks on like my whole body since 4 weeks pregnant. does this mean i am doomed for everywhere stretch marks? :(


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: if you havnt got stretchy skin id say your doomed lol :hugs:

SB look after yourself xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

sb aw :hugs: hun x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning DD's will catch up with a Tea later, gotta hop out. DH pushing me around the shops to pick something for my birthday tomorrow. Don't mind if I do ;) :haha: x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: going the gym doing light exercise not long now for me to test if there is no :af: x x x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Sorry for being away so long just want to give huge hugs :hugs: to sb :hugs:
and finding it a little bit rubbish being on here at the moment am trying to relax and bnb makes me obsess over every little thing so will be away for a few more weeks, wait for appointment not as long as i thought i got one for 14th July 3.30pm so doc must have rushed it through or something :shrug: i don't know but am a little scared of what they gonna say, i am off for now i promise i will catch up and give lots of :hugs: and :kiss: to all of you hope you are all doing well 

xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

back from midwifes....all normal apart from baby is breech! little bugger has plenty of time to turn...hope everyone else ok xx


----------



## Hopes314

MC do you still have that feeling that baby is just laying transverse and wiggling at both sides? Mine went back to being that way, and I'm pretty sure mine is breech too. I'm pretty sure I know where the head is because that's where the hiccups are coming from :haha:

was midwife able to tell pretty easy where baby's parts are just by feeling around? I dont have my next midwife appointment until June 6th, but hoping they'll definitely be able to tell me where baby's parts are. I guess mostly for my own interests lol

Glad baby is doing good though! What range is baby's heartbeat now? I think mine was in 150's at last appointment. (still trying to make gender comparisons here :haha:)


----------



## poppy666

lol Rhys being a bugger for you MC :haha: hope your well lovely :hugs:

Just got my screening results back for Downs says im in the lower chance group 1 in 1200 :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

i told midwife i thought baby was breech, she then felt my bump and said "YOUR RIGHT, YOU MUMS USUALLY ARE" so hopes i hate to say it but you may also have a breech baby , I researched it and it doesnt really matter for another 6-7 weeks but best to try to get baby to turn now(ish)...Rhys is determined to come by c-sec, first a low placenta(which can cause breech position:dohh:) now he wants to sit in my uterus rather than be head down!!she never counted or told me BPM of babys heart beat.....i can check that my self anyway, ill do it later with a bump pic! :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy:happydance: ace results!!!!!


----------



## Hopes314

how do you "try" to get baby to turn now? is there really much you can do? baby has been laying really low for me since the beginning. they go to find the baby and always are surprised that the uterus is up so high but never the baby. they didnt say anything about the placenta though other than its posterior. so i assume its in a fine position lol


----------



## mothercabbage

my placenta was covering my cervix at 12 weeks,thats why i had a few bleeds, placenta was coming away from uterus, but it "moved" and is now posteria and well out of the way of babys exit....so we have the same placenta position! lol....
how many weeks will you be at next mw app hopes? my next one is on 4th july..almost 34 weeks....


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yea and i have no idea on how to encorage baby to turn...google here i come! pmsl


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> my placenta was covering my cervix at 12 weeks,thats why i had a few bleeds, placenta was coming away from uterus, but it "moved" and is now posteria and well out of the way of babys exit....so we have the same placenta position! lol....
> how many weeks will you be at next mw app hopes? my next one is on 4th july..almost 34 weeks....

at next appointment june 6th ill be 28+4, thats when theyre doing the glucose tolerance test too. after that i think they start making us go every 2 weeks, so ill probably have another at 30+4. do they make you guys start going every 2 weeks after 28 weeks and then every week after 36?


----------



## poppy666

More bump piccys :happydance::happydance: korben moved on his own and i felt him turn cos it hurt, think they try to manually turn them near the end, there is a name for it :wacko:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy yes ive heard of them turning them but cant think of what its called either.. something version :haha: anyway, im too scared of that for some reason! i feel like if baby is in that position it could be for a good reason that they cant see on the ultrasound. i think if it ever came to that for me, id decline the version and take the csection, as much as i dont want a csection.


----------



## coral11680

hi all :hi:

Lupine big :hugs: I understand that bnb makes you obsess over TTC so it is easier to be away from it. Come back when you are ready:hugs:

MC glad all is well. Ryan was breech because of low placenta. He did turn head down about 37 weeks but then went back to breech a week or so later:haha: Hopefully baby will turn for you.

The midwife told me baby was head down, but the consultant wasnt sure when I saw him last week:shrug: doesn't matter in my case anyway. My placenta is posteria also.

hopes hows the BH?

Poppy nice bump pics, baby coming along nicely :awww: and glad to hear low risk for downs!:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

they aint doing that shit to turn my baby...let me tell you....that looks horrible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:argh: i have all confidence Rhys will turn...as for MW app with me, as its my 3rd baby i dont need to go as often as if it was my 1st baby, so i go back at 34 weeks then every 2 weeks from then...


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: coral, did you have a section with ryan then? x


----------



## coral11680

me too I wouldn't want them to try to turn the baby looks painful and can be dangerous I think. In Ryan's case he was breech/transverse because placenta was in his way:haha:

Hopes we see the midwife once a month or every 4 weeks until the last month I think then its every 2 weeks? I go back June 1st and I will be 32 weeks :shock:


----------



## coral11680

yes MC section


----------



## mothercabbage

well i am deffo not letting them try to manually turn him so ill try the "at home" methods first and if that fails...c-sec :argh:i cant believe im actually talking about delivery already...:dohh: i still need a pram!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: what pram do you like any in mind?


----------



## coral11680

also is anyone doing the tour of their hospital? I dont know if I should bother?


----------



## poppy666

Ours is new this year so i just wanna know which door to crawl through when im in labour :haha: as for the rest im not bothered x


----------



## coral11680

I guess I should really :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

nope no hossy tour for me lol..ill find my way there, im like a homing pigeon for an epidural :rofl:
no idea about a pram:dohh::haha:


----------



## pk2of8

hey girls :hi:

hope everyone is well :hugs:

sleeping, still praying for you hun :hugs: 

caz, keeping fxxx for you :dust:

puppy, sorry about af sweetie :hugs: i have those same IC's too...or i did. i need to order more b/c i'm out. i agree though...usually snow white, but i think like hopes said, if you squint hard enough you can see the antigen strip and that always makes me think i've got a chance when really it's bfn. :nope:

tink...i hope you have a good shop and take dh for as much as you can get out of him!:haha:

MC, i think little Rhys will turn on his own since your placenta moved :hugs:

poppy, lovin' the bump pic sweetie :kiss: and wonderful news about testing! :happydance: you're coming along nicely :thumbup:

hopes, i got stretch marks on my bbs and hips but not on my belly :shrug: so maybe you won't get them all over :hugs: and you've still got PLENTY of time for baby to turn down :hugs:

coral :hugs: ... i can't remmy what you said now :blush:

lupes, we miss you sweetie :kiss: we all know how hard it is, but your July appt will be here before you know it :hugs:

if i've missed anyone, i'm sorry :dohh: big :hug: to everybody!!

afm, i called in "sick" today from work. i'm just so exhausted and emotionally worn down. dh and i had a row yesterday...haven't had a bad one in a long time now. ugh. :cry: not even over anything serious, just both of us tired and stressed out and not able to get beyond it and let go of the little things. we're both pretty emotionally hungover but "ok" this morning, so hopefully by this evening all will be settled again. i hate arguing. :nope: otherwise, this is my last week of full-time work for the summer. i'm looking for some additional work to fill some time b/c we'll need the money and my saturday job is ending on june 4th. that's a huge relief b/c it was so stressful and tiring, but also the money would have helped us get through the summer. :wacko: otherwise, still trying to get dh to go to the lab for the bloodwork. he's a big baby about it. he was supposed to go saturday but he forgot. we put an offer on a house and we're in negotiations with the seller, but i think we're going to have to go to the bank today, so bloodwork may have to wait until tomorrow. :wacko: oh well. we really hope we can negotiate with the seller and come to an agreement for this house. it's HUGE, but it would be perfect for us with the kids and a new lo (God-willing). it's 6 bedrooms, 4 bathrooms...in the same neighborhood where we live now, so we wouldn't have to make the kids change schools or anything. it would be ideal really. plenty of space to "spread out". we're in a 3 bedroom now that we've been renting, and it's bigger than where we used to live, but still cramped. 6 bedrooms sounds so heavenly by comparison. if we get it, i'll post piccies. i guess i don't sound very excited about all that. i'm trying not to get my hopes up too high in case the deal falls through. :wacko: we'll see what happens. anyway, i'm just trying to relax and rest today :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

6 bedrooms? omg im coming over there :haha: i think houses over in America are massive compared to ours... shitty England lol.

PK hope you n dh kissand make up :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: yes, some of the houses here can be very big...moreso, the newer modern ones i think. this house we're looking at was built in '07, so it is pretty new. i think that it has to do with that everything in the US is more spread out/more "room" compared to the UK. :shrug: but we'll have plenty of room for you to come and visit anytime!! :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

haven't seen China on here in a long time...hope you're doing well sweetie :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Aww thanks :hugs:

I think a few ding dongs are starting exams and some taking a break from bnb x


----------



## coral11680

good luck with the house PK it sounds wonderful. That is one reason I might want to move back to the USA. My BIL lives near Atlanta GA and has a lovely big house. They have them there almost new from about $150,000 big 4 bedrooms with loads of space. I can't see us ever affording a nice big home here.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: pk, im also coming over to visit with poppy! i reckon my house is a garden shed compared to a 6 bedroom castle!!!! wow, now thats a house, hope you n DH are ok and get some serious "making up":winkwink: done xxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

mothercabbage said:


> oh yea and i have no idea on how to encorage baby to turn...google here i come! pmsl

On all fours, arms on sofa, knees on floor and tummy parallel to floor - apparently x



pk2of8 said:


> :haha: yes, some of the houses here can be very big...moreso, the newer modern ones i think. this house we're looking at was built in '07, so it is pretty new. i think that it has to do with that everything in the US is more spread out/more "room" compared to the UK. :shrug: but we'll have plenty of room for you to come and visit anytime!! :happydance:

I'm just applying for my passport so see you soon :coffee:

Hehe

Been to Drs today, bloods all normal so no Raynaud's for me :happydance: but on the other hand they don't know what's wrong :shrug: meh.

Cutting down on Amitriptyline and just going to be on Sertraline now.

Been for my eye test too and my eyes haven't got any worse in 4 years :happydance: new glasses going to be ready tomorrow with reactors, very excited :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: MC, well 6 bedrooms will feel like a castle to us too! it's much bigger than anything we've ever had or thought would be possible. but the housing market here is still in the tank, and Florida is one of the worst states as far as how many people have lost their homes and the "crash" with loss of value. finding a home like Coral mentioned (4 bed with lots of space for about $150k) is very attainable right now. we just wanted something bigger than that b/c of already having 4 kids and trying to get pg...4 bedrooms would be cramped. :dohh: all the ding dongs are welcome to come any time!!! any of you come to Florida (or Disney :haha:), we defo have to plan a get together. MC, i hope dh and i get some serious "making up" done too! :sex: our first anniv is this friday!!!! :happydance: dh has a test that evening. we might go out to dinner after, i'm not sure. but in any case, i don't want the whole week spoiled b/c of yesterday's argument. :cry: plus, we were going to try to spend the weekend at Disney b/c the kids are supposed to be going with their "sperm donor" :growlmad: for the weekend. :shrug: we'll see about that, but i just want a lovely relaxing getaway with dh and no hint of conflict or stress. my opk's so far have been very light. i may have a later ov this cycle again. i'm about to go test again...


----------



## pk2of8

well, opk is neg, but it's darker than yesterday so getting closer...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, sorry bout the stretch marks, I'm getting some too :cry: Not impressed :growlmad: keep up with the cream anyhow, damage limitation is better than nothing. lily's hb is now 140, so I guess it doesn't follow that girls are faster all the time :haha: Hope your ok, how did Billy get on with his Physio? x

Poppy, low risk downs? Fantastic news! Congratulations on 15 weeks :hugs: How ya feeling now? x

PK, hugs for feeling down, and the row with dh :hugs: Hope you make up and things are better than ever once you do. Great news about the house, really hope it works out for you. I'm coming over too :haha: x

Puppycat, glad the tests showed no raynaulds! How are the symptoms now? have they got any better? x

Coral, how's you? I have now seen the delivery suite and the willow suite :haha: nothing very exciting about them, but I guess I kinda feel happier having an idea where everything is, so I suppose its worth a lookie. x

MC, lots of time on all fours missy :thumbup: what prams to you like? x

As for me, the shopping trip ended in tears :cry: I am so tired and hormonal today :haha: I got frustrated with DH having to push me about in the wheelchair, poor thing was shattered and bored and I couldn't enjoy it or find anything I liked cause I had to go where i was pushed....not the same as being able to look about. Ended up getting upset cause I felt guilty about having to order him about "left right, over there, no back a bit, hang on! etc etc" Got back to car and sobbed. All just got on top of me i guess. No sleep, can't walk, can't do anything really. I'm fat n swollen, and poor DH has to do everything for the family. I feel so bad for him. I can't get the house ready for the baby, I can't even sit or sleep for the pain. Which is worse, and I can no longer take my pain killers as they are making me breathless and dizzy :wacko: HADENOUGH.COM :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and before I sound really ungrateful, DH said to have a spend up online instead. I have a Cath Kidston handbag, a purse, and a new watch coming tomorrow for my birthday. So thoroughly spoilt, and love DH to bits :haha: Oh blimy I sound so ungrateful moaning here don't I, don't mind me ladies. Stoopid preggo hormones be gone!!! :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK, in my soppy ol mood I'm getting all soppy over you n DH :haha: sending positive 'make up' vibes over the waters. x


----------



## poppy666

Awww Tink honey i can feel your frustration on your post lovely, it must be so hard :hugs::hugs: proper feel sorry for you you must be exhausted, bet your ready now for Lilyanne to arrive :kiss:

PK hope you two make up in time for that positive opk and your anniversary :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops bet your so proud of DS and his new restaurant, how's it all going? That's my eldest life goal, the website looked great! x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i am he's always wanted his own restaurant, he's a bit stressed and worried about everything, but i guess its just natural taking on something so big at a young age, he'll be fine. Rhys been down all day to help him out so thats nice x


----------



## pk2of8

that is so cool poppy for your son :thumbup: i hope it's very successful for him! 

tink, thank you for the vibes...i'm pretty soppy today myself and not even preggo. pfft. :haha: thank you too popsy :hugs: 

well tink, i'm sorry you had such a rotten shopping trip :kiss: poor thing, but lovely dh spoiled you when you got back home with the online shopping :winkwink: pg is so hard towards the end, but you're almost done hunni. and it'll all be worth it!! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That's nice of Rhys, are they quite close? It is such a BIG thing for a young man to take on. I think its great that he has the confidence to go for it, that got to show you did something right Pops :) Tell him my son wants pointers in a few years time, or a job :rofl: x

Pk I'm keeping the soppy make up vibes coming :haha: I dunno about you but even when I'm not preggo once I have an emotional outburst I feel wretched for ages! :hugs: Thanks for the pep talk, I'll be just fine. Just everything got on top of me all at once, and tiredness and hormones compounded it all ten fold :haha: Yes very spoilt. Will post spoilt piccy's of it all tomorrow :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

I just told gage and he said he'll have him onboard in a few years when he's opened another restaurant down south :rofl::rofl:

Edited yes they all closer now, but whilst growing up i think the saying '3s a crowd' is quite fitting with them 3 lol..


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Excellent, I'll tell him :rofl: Yeah that's the same with my 3 boys I think :haha: so true. x


----------



## puppycat

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Puppycat, glad the tests showed no raynaulds! How are the symptoms now? have they got any better? x

Think Dr is going to refer me to a dermatologist - my toes are in socks today so I can't see them :haha: although they haven't been painful so I suppose that's a plus :thumbup:

PK sending lots of anniversary make up vibes to you both. It's our anniversary in July so I've been looking at the hotels, can't believe the price on some of them!! 

grandparents came over so we had a pizza, twas nice and relaxing. Feel quite chilled tonight, Laura just gone up to bed an DH out ahhhhhhhhhh lush!


----------



## mothercabbage

happy 15 weeks our poppy:happydance:xx
:hugs: for the emotional shopping trip tink xx
as for prams....blue....4 wheels:haha:....:shrug: who knows....will get something ordered soon i think..:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks MC :hugs: Get yourself on ebay bargains :thumbup: got my Quinny on there worth every penny and saved me a fortune.


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey gals yer I second ebay but I can't find a pushchair I really want lol want parent facing 4 wheels for Mckenzie as I have a parent facing with 3 wheels which is driving me mad


----------



## poppy666

All you can do SB is keep looking daily and going straight to newly listed ' thats what i do if im looking for something' lol or go try Mothercare they have a payment plan thingy so can pay weekly x


----------



## puppycat

SB I have the Babystyle Oyster which is parent or front facing x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

50% of my baby stuff is off ebay :haha: love it! I have a buyer feedback of 469 :rofl: 

Can't help with the pram MC, I got stuck on the Quinny after initially hating 3 wheelers and nothing else swung my boat after! 

SB, what do you have now? x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok im going mad on ebay, time to log off for the night and go to bed with cocoa n dvd...:sleep: night all:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nighty nighty MC, enjoy x


----------



## poppy666

Nite MC sleep well :hugs:

Tink i got a lot off ebay for korben lol im going to buy a new IQ steriliser tho had this one for over a year n even tho it was hardly used when i got it off ebay i think its had its time, they're only £40 off Amazon now new, was £70+ whilst i was preggo with korben.


----------



## puppycat

I just booked our hotel for our anniversary :yay:

clicky :D


----------



## poppy666

Ooooo thats very posh puppycat, are you ovulating around then? :wacko:


----------



## puppycat

lol Poppy how did you know I'd work it out!!! :haha:

yes I should be ov'ing that weekend too :haha:


----------



## poppy666

You know me and OH went away for the weekend when i concieved korben :winkwink: granted we was drunk but after 6yrs of TTC it worked :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Well I'm hoping it works for us then! It's only one night and it's not far from home but it'll be nice to have a night with just the two of us and lots of :sex: heh


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooh me likey PC!!!!!!!! and nicely timed too :haha: I'll be hoping its truly 'magical' in all senses :winkwink: :haha: x

Ooooooooh liking the steriliser Pops, think you need a few treats here and there in the baby shopping :haha: we all know about my naughty splurge :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

All you lot here that is, not DH. Can you imagine? "you spent how much on a nappy bag?" :rofl: shhhhhhhhh :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

lol i sometimes fib to my OH how much something is or i say i got it in the sale :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I don't do it often, but sometimes its best to keep quiet :rofl: He rarely asks anyhow. Anyhow, on that note I'm off off to bed. Might sleep, might not :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

Nite sweetie hope you get some sleep :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

i think the fibbing is just a common women thing :winkwink: i do it sometimes too :haha:

tink, i'm the same way with the emotional meltdowns and needing a few days to recover. it's a slow road back to feeling really good again, but we'll get there. my dh is the same way too, so it's like a double whammy between us :dohh: we'll get beyond it though...he did mention our plans for disney this afternoon, so at least i know he's not thinking about scrubbing it. :happydance:

puppy, awesome hotel!!! :thumbup: dh and i want to get to the UK one of these days.... for this weekend (we haven't made reservations...i don't think we'll need to, but i'll check online), we want to stay at the Polynesian Resort at Disney. We've stayed at the Coronado Springs Resort before with the kids, but we want to go a little nicer this time. Disney has like 3 or 4 "levels" of hotels to work with a lot of different budgets. The Coronado was FANTASTIC. we LOVED it, but dh has always wanted to do the Polynesian, so we're going to try to do that one this time. i'm really looking forward to it. we're just going to do 2 nights, so it shouldn't "break the bank" for us. :winkwink:


----------



## puppycat

Will have to pick your brains PK - we want to take Laura to Disney but have NO IDEA lol x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah id love to take korben but i think he's too young atm to appreciate it tho.


----------



## pk2of8

be glad to help! :flower:

poppy, we've always taken our kids from very young, and same with my nieces and nephews. you're right, they do understand/appreciate it more as they get older, but at the same time....like with the lo's in our family, they've grown up with all the disney stuff and cartoons, so even going as young as 2yo or so, they LOVE it. it gets better as they get a little older, but it's so fun to watch them get all excited about it when they're really little too :haha:

edited: i just gotta add too...disney is SO WORTH the money. it's not cheap, but no place does the atmosphere and the shows and just everything about it as good as Disney does. the whole experience is so fantastic, in spite of the heat and crowds :winkwink: my family and i really do think it is the "happiest place on earth" :happydance::haha:


----------



## poppy666

I think what im saying is because its one of those ' once in a lifetime' holidays and granted its expensive i think maybe when he's about 5yrs and grown to love the Disney characters he'd apprieciate it more.

Think when you already live over there its maybe a holiday you can take once every two years or if your lucky once a year. I priced it up once for a family of 5 staying in International Drive room only and it was £3,000 which would of taken all year to save plus pocket money lol


----------



## pk2of8

yeah, i totally get what you're saying poppy :hugs: it is very expensive to plan a vaca of that sort. the pocket money adds up REALLY quickly too. and you're right...korben will love it by the time he's 5. :flower: it is different, easier when you live here. when i was a kid, we used to go just for the day 2-3 times a year. no point in staying overnight when you live 30 minutes away :haha: plus, we had friends who worked there and could get several of us in for free. (my grandmother also worked there for many years)... that made a huge difference. as an adult, i've tried to take my kids at least once/year like you said, but a few years ago we started buying passes. they have FL resident discount passes (i get "annual" passes for me and dh b/c there are no date restrictions and you don't have to pay for parking that way, and "seasonal" passes for the kiddos--those have block-out dates: 2 weeks for Spring break, 2 months during summer, and 2 weeks at Christmas/New Years-- that's always fine with us though, b/c disney is always most crowded during those times, and we love going to the beach in the summer anyway :winkwink:) and then if you have the passes, you are eligible for discounts on the hotels and such. that's how we were able to do the resort a couple of years ago. that was the first time i've ever stayed at a disney hotel in my whole life!! (even though i've been to the parks MANY times) and then they do this "play 4 days" pass which is a HUGE discount for FL residents and you get 4 days worth of tickets for really cheap, but that's only at the beginning of the year, and they're only good through May. anyway, i'm just blabbering on again about nothing really. it's been a real blessing to be able to take advantage of it as much as we have. that's why we miss it so much, and i really hope we can do it again. 

i called to check on rates...i knew the polynesian would be expensive. it's one of their "deluxe" resorts, but it's more expensive than i was expecting, even with the passholder discount, so i don't know if we'll do it or not :sad1: we'll see what dh says about it. i suppose we could get the passes and stay somewhere cheaper, but we were both really looking forward to this hotel...one of those things where you grow up riding past it every time you go and wish to be there. ehhh....we'll see....fxxx....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs! 

Well thanks for the sleep wishes Poppy, I did actually get a few hours. At about 2am I was so fed up I was in meltdown and ended up doing one of them ridiculous pleding prayers. You know the type " Dear God, Please Please please please please I beg you, let me go to sleep, I can't take annnnny mooooooooooreeeeeeeeeeeeeee *falls on knees begging beside bed* :cry: :rofl:" and just like that, off to sleep I went (after getting back on the bed) :haha: must have took pity cause it was pretty instant. 

So my birthday energy is a little better than expected :happydance: DH is coming home in a min to make me breakfast, full english..... mmmmmmmmm x

PK, hope your plans do happen, and you both get over the emotional trauma in time to enjoy your weekend. I hope you both manage to afford the hotel you had your heart set on, be lovely for you both x


----------



## coral11680

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TINKERBELL!!
:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::rofl::rofl::rofl::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::drunk::juggle::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::flasher::flasher::lolly::lolly::rain::rain::bunny::bunny::cake::cake::cake:

Also big :hugs: for yesterday, it must be very frustrating not being able to get around like you want to. Sounds like you have lots of goodies coming today so that will cheer you up!
I have been very emotional lately also. I was so pissed off last night. I was at karate with the kids, and Ryan has been going for almost 2 years now and going for his brown belt soon. Anyway the sensei asked him to do something is japenese and he wasn't sure which move it was and looked petrified(his only 7!) anyway the sensei made him do pushups after they had been runnning constantly for 15 minutes and doing other exercises. I didn't say anything at first but he let him carry on for like 5 or so minute. I could see Ryan was tearing up and was sweating and bright red! I mean he wasn't being naughty he just didn't understand what he wanted him to do. I felt so bad for him and just wanted to cuddle him. Anyway I piped up and said "I think he's done enough now!!" anyway got into a bit of an argument. He didn't back down but we will see if he thinks about what he is doing. I know karate is about discipline but what did he learn from that? I even said to him that he still doesnt know what you wanted him to do, you never showed him!:growlmad::growlmad: wanted to punch him!! I told Ryan we will keep going but if this sort of thing happens again he doesn't have to go if he doesn't want to. So anyway DH is away for a few days and I phoned to tell him and I burst into tears, then I couldn't stop! :dohh:

Anyway sorry to ramble for so long.

Happy 33 weeks Tink, not long now!:happydance:

Talking of Disney, I went when I was 9 or 10 and loved it. Then in 2006 I drove there with DH, my Dad and the kids. Chloe was 5 and Ryan was 2. They had fun but we picked the wrong time to go in July! too too hot. We went to Disney and Universal and I preferred Universal. We never stayed in the resort, we stayed in a hotel down the road to save some $$
PK have a great time would be lovely to stay in the "deluxe" resort sounds heavenly!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks Coralista! :hugs:

I totally why you would be upset over what happened, that's so silly. And like you said, what did it achieve? He never even learnt what was being asked of him :growlmad: As for the crying, I was the same yesterday, couldn't stop. Stooooooooooooopid preggo hormones :haha: make everything worse don't they? big fat juicy hugs :hug: :hugs: :hug: x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey

PC I tried out the Oyster and Mckenzie does't sit well in yet.

Tink I have a tutti bambini classico the shop where we brought it doesn't stock them anymore

Going to have a look at the Bebe Confort Loola pushchair as they are parent facing and folds really small


----------



## coral11680

Enjoy your breakfast Tink, and glad you got a few hours kip.

Back to what happened with Ryan, it happened once before a couple of months ago and I let it go. If this is a regular thing then I wont send him anymore. Not worth it


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I remeber going gymnastics as a little girl. I was scared to do a roll over the bars, so the teacher made me sit in the splits until my dad came to pick me up...

I never went back, disgusting really. If someone had helped me overcome my fear I would have come away with a big grin and a confidence boost. Instead I went away mortified, and felt useless. No excuse for teachers being like that, discipline has to be for a purpose, a lesson learnt. What did Ryan learn from that? be scared of the teacher cause they might humiliate you when you don't understand.... :growlmad: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning sleeping bubs! Yes try out lots, don't let that experience the otherday put you off. Its a big investment and McKenzie is not just a normal toddler, he's a weaker, smaller toddler who's needs are important. I was gonna suggest the Oyster too, looks good but I see you have tried that. x


----------



## coral11680

Thanks Tink, my thoughts exactly. You are so vulnerable as a child and I remember that scared humiliated feelings with teachers etc. It doesn't help the kids at all, just puts fear into them! I bet you'd like to find that gymnastics teacher now and give her a good slap! :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh yes Coralista, that nasty teacher would get what was coming that's for sure :haha: while I'm at it I'll hop over to Ryan's karate teacher and give him the wrath of a hormonal preggo woman, come too, he won't know what's hit him :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TINK​* :cake::muaha::dance::plane::bodyb::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::serenade::headspin::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::tease::wine::wine::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::rain: Hope you a fab day xxxxx


Coral next time he does that the Ryan deck him :growlmad: hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TINKERBELL XXXXX
Hope u have a lovely day sweety and get spoilt rotten xxxxx
:happydance::happydance::happydance::flower::flower::flower::kiss::kiss::kiss::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::drunk::drunk::wohoo::wohoo::wine::yipee::yipee::yipee::cake::cake::cake:


----------



## phoebe

Sorry for the absence again chickitas, i do hope all is well. life has been a mare here, traipsing to and fro up the hospital. My grandad got admitted last weds. Its been pretty horrific TBH espec on top of the hectic-ness of the iminent arrival lol. But i do hope u are all well and happy. Big fat hugs to all, i know i keep saying i will get on here properly soon. but i will as soon as i can. Love u all heaps xxxxxx:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Thanks Tink and pops, you know he text me an hour or so later and said "thanks for not punching me, I was really pushing my luck by arguing with a pregnant woman,lol" cheeky sod I ignored the text!!

Hi pheebs hope your grandad is ok :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:cake::happydance::cake::yipee::hugs::cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TINK  :cake::happydance::cake::yipee::hugs::cake:

awww coral, his karate teacher sounds like a twat!!! hope ryan is ok and hope you have calmed down a bit, i would have been the same, poor lad :hugs:

:hugs: to your grandad phoebe...nice to see you around!! :hugs:

:wave: poppy:hugs: did you manage to record babys HB? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

i also spy ladyb viewing :hugs: lovely and hope all is well xxx


----------



## poppy666

Phoebe lovely to see you and hope your grandad ok lovely :hugs:

MC no couldnt find a way so finally counted the beats at 168 so sounds healthy :happydance:

Hope everyones well xx


----------



## mothercabbage

thats faster than my little one's....girl:shrug:


----------



## coral11680

my babies hb was 170 at my 12 week scan, not sure what she is now will have a go on the doppler, maybe girl popsy!


----------



## mothercabbage

hows the quitting fags going by the way....:flower:


----------



## poppy666

MC i had 6 yesterday i was too stressed :dohh: on roll ups, havnt had one today YET pfft.

My avatar dont look girly so i call my bump a he now :haha: did you see my bump piccy other day? im getting big lol


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies

Just come home from Alpha in the church - think it's going to be interesting.

Better get dinner on!


----------



## mothercabbage

i did, and yes you are lol!!!((kiddin' you look ace)) well done for the no fags today!:thumbup: i stubbed out last fag(also a rolly:haha: commoner!!)over an hour ago, im going mental here....:dohh:
cutting down dont work, just made me smoke more...id usually have 2 in an hour going by last few days/weeks:blush: how bad is that!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry to hear about your grandad Phoebe, as if you needed anything else to have to deal with. What's up with him? Hope your ok though x

Pops, yes saw your bump pic, didn't I say anything?! I can't remeber, sorry if I didn't. Your growing pretty fast :haha: awwww forget the 6 fags yesterday, and good luck today. Don't give up on giving up x

Coral, stoopid cheeky bloke, and I suppose he thought that made it all ok right? grrrrr x

MC


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Sorry to hear about your grandad Phoebe, as if you needed anything else to have to deal with. What's up with him? Hope your ok though x
> 
> Pops, yes saw your bump pic, didn't I say anything?! I can't remeber, sorry if I didn't. Your growing pretty fast :haha: awwww forget the 6 fags yesterday, and good luck today. Don't give up on giving up x
> 
> Coral, stoopid cheeky bloke, and I suppose he thought that made it all ok right? grrrrr x
> 
> MC

did you forget to write to me tink...lol, i see my initial..but no message for me :cry::haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, somehow my message got deleted to you :haha: you okeys? x

PC, you doing an alpha course? they are really good. Pretty life changing in fact! enjoy x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> i did, and yes you are lol!!!((kiddin' you look ace)) well done for the no fags today!:thumbup: i stubbed out last fag(also a rolly:haha: commoner!!)over an hour ago, im going mental here....:dohh:
> cutting down dont work, just made me smoke more...id usually have 2 in an hour going by last few days/weeks:blush: how bad is that!

Roll ups have 900 less chemicals in them and you dont smoke that much on a rolly oppose to a normal fag so dont beat yourself up sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I can't remember what I typed MC :rofl: its gone into the cyber bin now :rofl: forgive me


----------



## puppycat

Yeh doing Alpha Course - intriguing, was only the first one today x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hmmm, what about this new nicorette instant relief mouth spray? mind you i guess you still have the problem of cutting that down. :hugs: it's so hard quitting, I really struggled. I crave just thinking about it even now :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

I seen a name yesterday... Cormac? lol this baby have no name when born at this rate :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

lol.tink:haha:
..well i never knew that poppy....i knew they wernt as bad for you...but my mum smoked rollys all her days and she has emphsemia(sp) smoking is killing her, i just wish i would have stayed quit a few years back...i quit for a year(ish) then got drunk and sparked one up!:dohh: dickhead!!
my OH is still puffing away at the back door though, thanx for the support asshole!! he could at least go into garden n close the door,wanking dick piece!!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Kick him in the ass and close door on him :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

just walked back through the living room to where he is sanding the hall n stairs, smelly fag man!!! he left a waft of fags as he passed me...anyway...might take a bump pic......anyone else? x


----------



## poppy666

Think you lot are due a piccy i done mine other day :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

bump....27+4weeks...*HUGE!!!!!!!!*
 



Attached Files:







P240511_12.350002.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3









P240511_12.340001.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: ITS NOT HUGE! its perfect :happydance: I grant you its not small either :winkwink: no fair, I want a nice defined bump and lovely slim figure like yours *jealous* :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I might do one later, not sure if there is much difference in mine. I just feel like one great explosion :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

Hmmmm your getting bigger pmsl but hey your gonna do :hugs: chop chop Tink n Coral :wacko:


----------



## coral11680

hey girls, 
nice bump MC not huge or small I'd say! didn't I do one last week? Maybe I'll do another next week. I did chuckle at your comments about your OH smoking :rofl: I agree with pops kick him out the back door and lock it :rofl:

Just been upstairs cleaning and my mobile was ringing, it turns out its the karate teacher. Didn't leave a message though. Think I should call him back. I don't want to get soppy and cry again:dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

chop chop!!:haha: lets get them bellys out...im huge, lets be honest im 27 n half weeks n look full term!!! no need for sugar coating with me, i can see it myself :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

nah I'm def bigger than you MC


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: coral...i need a bump pic from you b/c im sure we are the same size:dohh: only not the same gestation!!:haha: as for the teacher....does he like harassing preg women..gimmie his number ill take out my nicotine withdrawal on him....bet he's a smoker the dick wad!! :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: thanks MC, nah he isn't he moans at the parents who smoke


----------



## coral11680

this was my pic from last week, 6 days ago
I think I'm bigger
 



Attached Files:







18 may '11 005.JPG
File size: 105.1 KB
Views: 3









18 may '11 006.JPG
File size: 115.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## coral11680

ooo Tink I just noticed you're now a honeydew melon :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Im so jealous of your none stretched to high heaven bump :haha: you n MC do look same size lol


----------



## coral11680

I don't have any new strechmarks YET! but have plenty of old silvery ones. The kids say to me "eww what are those squiggily lines on your belly":haha:


----------



## poppy666

Nobody see's my map of Britain :rofl:

I got all mine with Rhys didnt get any new one's with other 3 x


----------



## LEW32

Morning Lovely Ladies!

I will read back shortly, but wanted to pop in to say hello! 

Unfortunately, I think I hit a wall with this pregnancy....utterly exhausted, back aching terribly and my feet and ankles are so swollen... ah well, it could always be worse, but just wanted to vent for a bit.

I had my baby shower this past weekend - it was really lovely. I was overwhelmed by all the family and friends who came and how generous they all were....baby's room is stocked full of stuff :)

Tink - I noticed it was your birthday today on facebook- HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Mine is actually tomorrow :)


----------



## poppy666

Awww huge hugs Lew :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

hmmmm, im thinking we look about the same too ...:argh: either your small or im big!! i know...i know its me im big! :haha:
:wave: lew:hugs: xx


----------



## coral11680

Hi Lew, we missed you girly:hugs:
So glad you had a great baby shower I'm so jealous:haha:
Sorry to hear you are aching although I'm right there with you. By the end of the day my back really hurts! My feet aren't swollen yet but I'm sure once it heats up they will. Cankles here we come :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me so on to 3rd round of clomid this month i am using everything conceive plus decaff green tea grapefruit juice if any of you girls used soft cups witch ones did you use think i am going to ask my doc if she will send me for a scan to see if i respond well on 100mg going to try and loses 2 stone then i am 10 stone on a good note i had a brill work out at the gym done 15minute run 5 minute walk 10 minutes on crosstrainer and some light weights feel great not done it for 3 weeks x x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: caz xxxx :dust: for next cycle x


----------



## poppy666

Caz i thought whilst you was on clomid they scan you anyways? bit silly isnt it, good luck for next cycle sweetie :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## caz & bob

no hun they did when i wasn't private but now were private you have to pay so i am going to ask my doc if she will send me x x x


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Ladies- I am sorry to moan- the back thing is really a bugger. Its in a strange place, midway up my back, behind my ribs. Perhaps bubba has her foot shoved up there or something....

Coral and MC - beautiful bumps....I think I am definitely bigger than both of you.


----------



## coral11680

sorry for AF caz :hug:


----------



## poppy666

Bloody robbing gets :growlmad: Mooncups you can get from Boots and Softcup online like Amazon sweetie xx


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Thanks Ladies- I am sorry to moan- the back thing is really a bugger. Its in a strange place, midway up my back, behind my ribs. Perhaps bubba has her foot shoved up there or something....
> 
> Coral and MC - beautiful bumps....I think I am definitely bigger than both of you.

Bump piccy plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

agreed!! bump pic request!! x:haha:


----------



## LEW32

Here are my pix.....I have a loose shirt on, so had to pull it in a bit to see....not the most flattering outfit :nope:

I am HUGE!!!!
 



Attached Files:







31+2 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6









31+2 weeks2.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LEW32

poppy - how long to your ultrasound????? 15 weeks already :)


----------



## poppy666

WOW Lew you sure gotta bump going on there :yipee::yipee:


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> poppy - how long to your ultrasound????? 15 weeks already :)

Next Saturday Lew :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

nice bump pic Lew, I don't think yours is bigger than mine though.

Poppy I almost forgot about your upcoming scan, so exciting!!:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwww bump!! love it, looking goood! you are bigger than me i think..ive got some catching up to do:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

gender scan isnt it?? what time saturday ? xx


----------



## poppy666

Yes gender, its at 11.30am, but i wanted it this week :haha: but id only be 15+5 this saturday :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

if its a boy you'll be able to tell at 15 +5..??


----------



## coral11680

I had mine at 16+6 days I think


----------



## poppy666

Not sure thats why i booked for following Saturday so be nearer 17wks then x


----------



## mothercabbage

so youll be 16+5 at scan?


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: sweeties...another "sick" day for me here. i think i've just been so exhausted that i really needed the rest, and dh has been supportive so it's good:winkwink: anyway, wow, the ding dongs are talkative this morning! :happydance: and you've all been making me laugh as i read through :haha:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TINK
:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:​tink, totally relate to your pleading prayer :haha: so glad you got some decent rest hun. :hugs:

coral, i'd have done the same thing...stinkin' jerk of a teacher. :growlmad: you might be able to brush it off and let it slide if Ryan was older (like a teenager) but not at 7...poor little guy!!! you did the right thing by saying something! :hugs: ....and lovely bump sweetie! :kiss:

MC, i think your bump is fantastic as usual :thumbup: and keep going with quitting the smoking hun! you can do it...and i'd defo give dh a firm kick in the arse for smoking around you. :rofl:

poppy, don't worry about yesterday sweetie :flower: we're confident you can do it hun and anything that's less than before is still progress :thumbup:

phoebe, big :hug: hunni...i hope your grandfather will be ok. it is anxious getting closer, but it's all going to be wonderful sweetie! not long now... :winkwink:

lew, i was always so ready to be DONE with pg by 32 weeks, so we know how you feel hun! :hugs: so glad you had a wonderful baby shower! :happydance: 

puppy, what's an Alpha course? how you doing today hun? :hugs:

caz, so sorry the :witch: got you sweetie :hugs: i think a scan with the clomid this time around is a good idea. i can't remember sweetie...do you or dh have any other issues?

afm, like i said, just hanging out at home today, being totally lazy :haha: we're still back and forth negotiating with the seller of that house...hoping to hear a good response back today. we counter-offered again yesterday, so we'll see..... :dohh: dh and i talked about the weekend plans...we're still going to go, but we're going to do a different hotel that's less expensive. still a very nice one and still "deluxe" just not quite the atmosphere as the Polynesian. but after we have our passes again, we'll be able to watch for the special discounts they do in the off-season and go then. :happydance: anyway, so we looked at all the hotels online last night and decided on the Dolphin hotel...it's walking distance to Disney's Boardwalk (and Epcot) too, which is really nice and lots of dinner options and stuff :happydance: dh told me this morning to go ahead and make the reservations :yipee: so i'm excited about that. plus on Saturday, we will be picking up our anniversary cake from the baker that made our wedding cake :wohoo: O.M.Goodness!!! it was by far the most deeeeeeelicious cake we've ever had and we can't wait to get some more!!! they do a program when you order wedding cakes from them that they will give you a small cake free on your first anniversary :thumbup: and after we pick up the cake, we're going to go see my baby sister. she had her baby last week...i can't remember if told you. he was 8lbs 1oz, named him Jack Ryan. it's always hard seeing a new lo, but i'm excited too. i'm very close to my baby sister...when she got pg the first time with the twins, i was the first one she told. Jack Ryan is her 4th baby now, and they are planning on getting a vasectomy. i love seeing them and all the lo's are so adorable and fun to be around. anyway, so we'll visit with them for a couple of hours until my ex picks up the kids and then we'll go on to Disney!!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## LEW32

Thanks all- yes, I got quite a large bump growing.... a little scared of what it will look like in another month! Eek!

coral- you look nice and compact compared to me- I am more of an explosion! I am going to have quite a fun time losing the weight afterwards me thinks. 
MC- I am deffo bigger than you!

Poppy- yay, only 11 more days!!! You need a ticker countdown :) 

Caz- just saw that :af: got you...sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

lew, bump is looking wonderful sweetie!! :hugs:

poppy, sooooo exciting about your gender scan!!! it will be here before you know it...i still think girl!!! :winkwink::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> so youll be 16+5 at scan?

Yep n more chance of seeing his dangly bits if he's anything like his dad :haha:


----------



## LEW32

:hi: Pk.... Happy Anniversary!


----------



## poppy666

PK you got such an exciting week makes my life look sooooooooooooooooo boring lmao actually it bloody is and the weather here dont help :cry: you'll have to post some piccys of your sisters new :baby::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ah well youll be fine at 16+5...deffo get a decent guess at gender...i want potty shot pics!!!
:wave: pk...oooo i want cake now :dohh: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

For £80 so do i lol get a coloured 3D one too so worth the money x


----------



## caz & bob

pk i have just 1 tube and the oh is ok hun x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

is anyone on here bidding on a baby swing on ebay...i just lost an auction by 1 second! and £1................i bid,then they bid 1 second after me!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...172893&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1099
just found this...:happydance: and its only half hour away to pick it up:yipee: will have to ring and ask if they still got it


----------



## pk2of8

thank you lew :hugs:

aww poppy...nah, my life isn't so exciting. just busy and too much work!! :wacko: although, i can't WAIT to have my saturdays back for going to the beach :wohoo::wohoo: June 4th is my last saturday for working that therapy job!! :yipee: and i will defo take piccies of the new lo and post them...let me go through my piccies now to post of the other ones (baby girl and the twins)...SO adorable! :winkwink:

oh that's right, i remmy now caz :hugs:

my plans just changed again! i just called disney to make the reservations...the Dolphin was all booked :dohh: BUT they got us in the Wilderness Lodge by Magic Kingdom for a SUPER discount, so I'm SOOOOOOOOOO excited :wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee: i can't wait!!!!


----------



## pk2of8

MC totally sucks when you lose a bid at the last mo like that doesn't it! :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

MC my friend had same swing for her daughter, ive never bought a swing alwaysa bouncer, im cruel not buying a swing lol


----------



## pk2of8

the first piccy is little India with her daddy (my BIL)

the second piccy is the twins, Amelia and Cecilia (it's really hard to get a good piccy of them together!!)

the third one is the twins again (Amelia's on the left and Cecilia's on the right) with my sister (their mama)

and the last one is twins last Halloween with one of my other nieces, Elena-Marguerite. i think this one is also Amelia left and Cecilia right, but harder to tell :dohh::haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8089.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_8083.jpg
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_8364.jpg
File size: 57.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_7705.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## poppy666

Awwww India is so cute and the twins are gorgeous PK :cloud9: your family have some beautiful children x


----------



## pk2of8

thank you poppy :cloud9: we think the babies are all beautiful too, but we know we're prejudiced about it :winkwink:


----------



## pk2of8

awwwwwwww i want a baby with dh soooooo bad :cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

pk2of8 said:


> puppy, what's an Alpha course? how you doing today hun? :hugs:

Alpha - clicky


----------



## pk2of8

India is absolutely precious!!! she has some SERIOUS attachment issues with both of her parents, but especially her daddy. it's the funniest thing...much stronger than i've ever seen in a baby :haha: it's become a family joke, b/c she will SCREAM if another MAN even looks at her, much worse tries to hold her, and with the women, you might get her for 15 seconds before she starts to cry and has to go back to her mom/dad. it's so funny! and it's the sweetest thing too, b/c she cuddles and holds on just like in that piccy :awww: but it will be interesting to see how she's handling having a new little brother now :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

PK can i pinch the twins will even my family out :haha: Awww PK i just know you'll be blessed with your own little :baby: and everyone will be here cheering you on when your going through your treatment sweetie :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

puppycat said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> puppy, what's an Alpha course? how you doing today hun? :hugs:
> 
> Alpha - clickyClick to expand...

that's cool PC! looks like a fantastic way to introduce Christian beliefs to people who want to learn :flower:


----------



## LEW32

aww PK- the twins are so adorable and what a dollbaby that India is! 

You will be preggers - I can FEEL it. Just hope its sooner than you think!


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: thank you poppy :hugs: i know you will be. i've not been pushing dh to :sex: this cycle. i think we'll get our bfp with intervention, so i'm just not going to pressure him about it. if his bloodwork comes back showing low T or some other hormonal issues, he's willing to take meds as long as that won't kill his count. T treatments themselves will kill sperm count totally, so we'll have to be very careful about that. if we can't do that, then we're going to ask the FS for Viagra or something to help during ov time. dh defo has a low libido for a man, and i think it's hormonally related, so we'll see what the bloodwork says.

i don't blame you for wanting to pinch the twins! :haha: i want to every time i see them!!! :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: thank you lew :hugs: i need to be reminded sometimes :dohh::haha:

yesterday, i was talking to some ladies on the ff forum about some of my symptoms...one lady said my prog is defo WAY too low, even for 10dpo (when levels might start declining). and another possible issue...the u/s the doc did of my ovaries showed a follicle at 3.2cm the day before i ov'd on that cycle. well apparently that's WAY TOO big and a follie shouldn't be more than 3cm (at the most) or it means it's not a good egg. :wacko: great, so more to bring up with the RE. PLUS, i'm still not convinced i don't have endo or SOMEthing. i just have so many symptoms of it. plus i found out that u/s and the endometrial biopsy don't reveal whether or not you have endometriosis or not...the only way to check for endo for sure is by laparoscopy. so i'm also planning on bringing that up with the RE as well. one lady i was talking to about that, had all the same tests i had done and everything came back clear like mine. she had to push for the lap, and turned out she had stage IV (the very worst) endo. :wacko: kind of scary. it's not life-threatening or anything like that but it can make it near impossible to get preggo. i just want to be checked. if it comes back neg, then that's fantastic. but if we don't check and we have to start iui and ivf and paying for all of this out of pocket, i don't want to be wasting my money if something like endo is preventing it and we don't even know about it. KWIM?


----------



## coral11680

Hi pk, exciting few days ahead for you. Sounds like a lots of fun. You deserve it. Little India and the twins are adorable :awww: have fun cuddling the new baby nephew, and it wont be too long before it's you:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: thank you coral :hugs: i'm really looking forward to the weekend now :-D


----------



## coral11680

MC did you get that swing?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Wow you busy bees :rofl: I went to sleep :haha: decided I might as well try a nap and I was out like a light, well it is my birthday, I get to be very lazy :)

Lew, loving the bump pic, sorry your so uncomfortable. If its any consolation I FEEL YOUR PAIN! all sorts of backache are normal, but a pain in the 'back side' :haha: have you tried a heating pad on it? Glad your shower went well, and I hope your get thoroughly spoilt tomorrow on your birthday x

PK, yes defo push for all the testing, like you said get it out the way so you know exactly what your dealing with before it gets to the stage your having to think about paying for it. Glad your plans for disney are working out, and that cake sounds scrummy! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww and the kids are adorable PK :awww: x

MC, I like the swing :) I think they are great, but I'm gonna wait n see whether i need one. Although they are fab for getting a moments peace, a couple of mine stopped settling by themselves after going in them and wanted rocking all the time. Once bitten twice too shy :haha: I'll be the first out to babiesrus to get one if I have a fretful bubba though :rofl: hope you get a bargain! x

Coral, I would let the teacher stew if I was you :haha: but hopefully he's gonna have his tail between his legs and a bloody good apology when you do call him back x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Caz, sorry I missed your post earlier ... massive hugs for af :hug: :hugs: :hug: I hope you don't mind me asking but has the fertility clinic seen your charts? I'm not seeing signs of ovulation on them for instance a sustained temp rise after ovulation. I see your getting positive OPK's so your bodies def trying to ovulate. I so want you to get your BFP honey, I hope I'm wrong, but just wanted to mention it. Perhaps an increase in the clomid will sort it? Anyhow, I'm no specialist. Tons of :dust: for your new cycle. x


----------



## caz & bob

aw pk love the pics hun my oh his sister has got twins and his nephew has twins 2 sets in there family x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

little cuties PK:awww:
nope never rung about the swing....had doubts about whether id have to constantly rock the baby if it got used to a swing:shrug: bit like tink said...i dunno now...
i had a sleep too, just couldnt stay awake, woke up to a painful BH..nice!:growlmad: got stressed and went for a fag! ah well...least its less than usual....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right I'm off for a meeting, yeah I know, not fun on my birthday :haha:

Here's my 33 week bump pic. Ok it might be a little bigger :rofl: :wacko:

Catch up on posts when i get back x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4010-1.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## poppy666

Im here in leggings and geeky tops and Tink looks bloody good in a bin bag :haha: now thats a big bump if you dont mind me saying :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwwwwwww love it tink, your not massive, just a large tummy holding your princess!:haha: you do look good,xxx


----------



## caz & bob

tink love your bump hun x x x


----------



## pk2of8

thank you caz and tink and MC :hugs: there are 21 nieces & nephews in the immediate family now (if I'm counting correctly :haha: and that includes my 4) ... one passed as an infant and we have 2 on the way still. my parents love it. maybe we'll make #24 :cloud9:

yes, tink, i'll defo be asking for more testing. i hope the RE will be receptive. if not, i'll go to a different one, but this one has come highly recommended from 2 doctors, so we'll see.....oh and the cake! it was "orange creamsicle" flavor. you would never ever believe how incredible scrummy it was!!!!!! the baker we went with is well-known in central FL for their Amaretto flavored cake...which i tasted and is totally delish! this baker was featured on the knot before too, BUT b/c my favey color is orange and i was using "orange" (and shades thereof) as the main color for the wedding, when i found out about the orange creamsicle cake and then tasted it...HEAVEN!!!!! we might just have to make it a tradition.... :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

oh yes! :dohh: almost forgot...tink, the bump is beautiful sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooooooh I want some of that cake PK! mmmmmmmmmmm sounds heavenly. will it be decorated? you have to post a pic :haha: x

MC yeah that's my worry with swings, see what happens. That one looked nice though, I love the bouncing contraption you can get in that range when they are older, looks like fun :haha: well done for cutting down x

Aww Pops, I don't feel very glamourus :haha: but thanks. Yes, erm the bump is pretty large :haha: although I think I'm getting away lightly, apparently Lily is deep in my pelvis, so I have no idea how huge the mega bump would be if she was laying higher :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

zzzzzzzzzzzzz neeeeeeeeeeeeed sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep zzzzzzzzzz

Hey DD's, good morning :rofl: not slept yet, waiting to be able to go off :rofl: anyhow, thought I'd get a head-start on the mornings post of Birthday congratulations whilst I lye here tossing n turning :haha: 
:flower: Happy Birthday Lew! :flower:​
:happydance::cake::munch::dance::yipee::friends::headspin::pizza::drunk::coolio::icecream::fool::juggle::football::beer::wine::wohoo::loopy::rain::bunny::rain::flasher::loopy::wohoo::wine::beer::football::fool::juggle::icecream::coolio::drunk::pizza::headspin::friends::yipee::munch::dance::laugh2::cake::happydance:​


----------



## mothercabbage

well ive been awake an hour:dohh: why wont my 12(almost) year old daughter let me sleep, its not my 2 year old or my bladder,bump/baby or back...its her.....:growlmad: she tries to creep around upstairs doing feck knows what and wakes me between 6-7 every morning....i could strangle her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:cake::cake:happy birthday lew:cake::cake::happydance::yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww MC, I think being woken up earlier when you wasn't ready is worse than laying awake like i was for ages! :hugs: zzzzzzz me n you can be zombies together today :haha: x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all I too feeling like a zombie lol been up since 5:45am with a little monkey he only has about 9hrs a sleep at night!! wish he would sleep longer now he riding about on his bike around the house now all I want to do is go back to bed but off to a toddler group in an hour.

Hope you are ok Tink and MC


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: tink n SB....zombie state is what im in today, God help OH and Connor....chloe gets to escape to school.....lucky her......


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: painful :af: this time going the gym cant wait do a good run again get the stress out my body happy birthday lew xx x x


----------



## coral11680

morning zombies, erm I mean ladies:haha:

sorry to hear about the lack of sleep girls. It's a beautiful day today though!

Just got my car insurance renewal in and its gone up from 603 per annum to 1031 per annum :shock: how is that possible? will haveto ring them and give them an earful! Guess I will be shopping around for car insurance:growlmad:


----------



## coral11680

:mail::mail::cake::cake::cake::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::drunk::drunk::pizza::pizza::icecream::icecream::rofl::rofl::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::juggle::juggle:HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEW!
:happydance::happydance::flower::flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: so its Zombiesrus today in Team Ding Dong :haha:

Sleepingbubs, have a good time at play group, hope you can have a nice rest when Mckenzie has a nap later x

MC, try and get a doze later too :hugs: x

Coral, same thing happened with my car insurence. Such a headache, and I hate all the getting quotes n stuff, drives me mad! Hope you can get it down, does sound rather steep?! x


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEW ​ :happydance::happydance:

Coral they did same to Rhys, his car insurance was 3 grand cos he's a new driver and they wanted to put it up to bloody 6k :growlmad: so he just search for another and got one for 2.6k 'stupid'...

Right question :wacko: how long are my boobs gonna hurt? They bloody swollen and always hurting no sign of it settling down either :cry:


----------



## coral11680

poppy not sure my boobs don't hurt at all. They weren't very sore at all really so can't help you sorry:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Mine have just been sore if i knock them, korben falls on them and when i take my bra off.. driving me nutty pmsl.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mine were really sore till about 16 weeks Pops, I couldn't take my bra off! :haha: Things improved with a sleep bra at night, dunno if that might help? x


----------



## poppy666

Will give it till monday then and if no better buy one of those bra's :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Have you got like a soft crop top thingy? that's all a sleep bra really is. I think Tesco do a 'Value' crop top pack of 2 for quite cheep, that's all I got at first. Right, I just washed the Newborn sized sleepsuits and vests for my hospital bag :happydance: Gonna go hang em out :haha: ooooh exciting :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

p.s when I say newborn, I'm talking the up to 11lb size :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: I was gonna say will newborn size fit?:haha: is exciting though, I can't wait to wash all my stuff!


----------



## mothercabbage

my :holly: hurt until about 16-17 weeks....pain in the ass.....
car wont start...still cutting down/quitting the fags!!!!, TIRED!!!!!!!!!
:growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: BAD-DDAY.COM!


----------



## coral11680

oh no MC not a good day for you big :hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes massive hugs MC :hug: :hugs: :hug:. Right, off to hossie for anaesthetist app, sees ya laters x


----------



## coral11680

ok Tink good luck!


----------



## coral11680

hehe just caved and did a load of newborn stuff. Think I need to start doing a load every few days to get through it all :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Were a bit early Coral, but hey, what the heck! :haha: if we want we can always do it again :rofl: I'm gonna cover mine in polythene bags to keep them fresh, bit OTT but hey I'm bored.

Pointless appointment with stuck up anaesthetist. I learned an epidural might work, and it might not. :rofl: that helps a bundle, thanks buddy :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

Oh no tink not good. I say go for the csection now with a full spinal block! :haha:
I'm putting the clothes into bags also, but don't think it's too early still so much to do and you never know when it might happen aye.


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies!

Thanks for your lovely birthday wishes :)

Hope all are doing well!

Tink- when is your scheduled induction? 
Coral- when is your c-sect? I will be jealous when you have your bubba as we are only a day apart (but have a feeling I will be 3 weeks after ya!)

Poppy- I can't remember when my :holly: stopped hurting- probably around the point you are now so hoping you feel better soon!

:hi: MC, PK, sleeping bubs, caz...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hope your enjoying your day Lew, what have you been up to / what are your plans? x

I haven't a date yet, my consultant app is for when I'm 36 weeks, so sometime after that. Prob at around 38 weeks so very end of June looks possible FX.

Coral, I don't have a clue what I want now. I'm scared :haha: No fair I still have to wait another 3 weeks to talk it over with the doc. Oh well! Exactly right to be prepared I say with the stuff, least we wont be worrying about it at the last min eh? Ooooooh I love the smell of fairy. What you washed yours in :rofl: x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

Hope you all are well:flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey China honey! :hugs: missed ya. Anything new? x


----------



## coral11680

Hey Lew, my c-section is scheduled for July 12th:happydance: don't worry you wont be far behind me I'm sure.

Tink, 3 weeks will fly by. Just try to decide what you want and push for it!:haha: Yes used Fairy also:haha:

hi China how are you hun:hugs:


----------



## China girl

Nothing new...just getting ready for summer and this heat!!


----------



## LEW32

OH and I are probably going to the movies tonight...sadly I don't feel like doing much. 

My super sweet MIL stopped by a hour ago to give me a pressie and a cupcake for my bday- she really is the nicest!


----------



## loveybear1

Hello all, I am now 10 days past IUI and I have had wierd bruisy cramping around and underneath my belly button off and on for the last 4 days. My boobs started to get sore today I also had some ovary and uterine cramping so who knows if it is the witching trying to destroy my hopes and dreams. I have not had these symptoms before so I am hoping it is a positive thing. Happy Hugs and Baby dust to all!


----------



## loveybear1

Lew32 I love your MIL already!


----------



## mothercabbage

bump and kids let me sleep an extra hour today...:awww:good children!!
OH's birthday today so have to go get a cake!! mmmmmm wonder if there will be any left by the time he finishes work..:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well i have had a headache all night and still have it now the joys of clomid hope i get my bfp this month soon be ovulating again x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Loving the symptoms Lovelybear! I so hope this is finally it for you :hugs: make sure you let us know what the outcome is x

Morning MC, glad you awoke happier and better rested! I slept better also, makes you feel able to cope with the day aye? :) x

Caz, so hope that Clomid does its job this cycle, its been a long journey for you and its about time :hugs: Sorry you have a heavy head, hope that goes away and you have a good day x


----------



## coral11680

morning :hi:

I'm at my dads "cleaning":haha: It's my Chloe's 10th birthday today. She is having a mini sleepover tomorrow night with 3 of her friends, hope I can cope!:haha:

lovelybear good symptoms, I really hope this is it for you:hugs:

Caz good luck this cycle hun we are behind you:hugs:

Morning MC, happy birthday to your OH. Glad you slept better.

Tink you too glad you slept a bit better:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

happy birthday corals chloe:cake: xxxxxx
feel better rested until a major fast walk up town in the rain:dohh: feet up n :coffee: time i think xx


----------



## poppy666

Happy birthday to your OH MC :happydance: and Chloe :cake::cake:

SB thinking of you today lovely, its your scan isnt it? :hugs::hugs:

Morning everyone, im not awake yet so need a :coffee:


----------



## caz & bob

well girls cant believe it just gone the toilet my af is stopping its been light medium light today weird x x x


----------



## pk2of8

morning girls...just on for a quick mo :hi:

caz, i say good riddance to :witch: and on to :sex: :haha:

lew, so sorry i missed your birthday yesterday hun! i hope you had a good day in spite of not feeling like doing much! :cake:

tink, sorry your aenesthetist appt didn't go well...dang. well, several of you don't have long now :happydance: very cuuuute all the :baby: clothes on the wash line!! :awww: .... i don't know if they'll decorate the cake tink...i hope they do. if they do i'll take a pic to upload when we get back :winkwink:

coral, that's my kind of "cleaning" :haha: happy birthday to your chloe also :cake:

MC, happy birthday to your dh :cake: maybe saving him a little piece of cake would be good :haha: and so proud of you with cutting back :happydance:

poppy, how's it going for you hun? :hugs: i never had sore bb's when i was preggo before :wacko: i guess it's just different for everybody. :shrug:

lovebear, when do you plan on testing sweetie? i'm hoping that next cycle we'll be able to try our first iui...i hope! :hugs:

china, good to see you sweetie :hugs:

afm, gotta work all day today. ugh. i think dh and i are finally made up. he's very stressed about this math test tomorrow eveniing, so keep him in your prayers, ding dong. he has to pass it for the school to renew his contract. if he fails it, he'll have one more opportunity to take it in June, but the stress is just terrible :wacko: he's been going to tutoring every day for 2 weeks, so God-willing, this will be it and he'll pass! stupid that as an English teacher, he has to pass a math test and can't get a waiver or something :growlmad: anyway, opk very dark yesterday, but i think JUST UNDER positive, so i expect today it will be full positive. i know my ticker says i've ov'd but i haven't. just that my temps have been all screwy this cycle so ff is being generous. :haha: i'm still having ewcm and cp is still high, soft, open, so i know i haven't ov'd yet. i'm not too worried about that other than that if i don't get a strong temp rise when i do ov b/c of the stupid prog issue, then it will be harder for ff to see it, but i can always go in and adjust the settings. i think we'll miss ov with bd'ing though. :cry: dh is just too tired and stressed and i don't want to pressure him. my only consolation is the specialist appt coming up. i am counting the days. and dh says he'll go get the bloodwork done tmw. he hasn't done it just b/c we've been so busy. :wacko: anywhooo, i think that's it for now. gotta go take a shower and get ready to go! big :hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Birthday wishes to Cabbage's DH and Coral's Chloe! x

Morning Poppy :hugs: I also hope SB gets on ok today, and am sending hugs :hugs: x

Caz, hopefully this is the sign something DIFFERENT is happening with your cycle, and its gonna be a fertile one :dust: x

PK will be thinking of your DH and his exam, FX he passes and wont have the worry of a retest. :dust: on your O in case you do manage a little 'action' sometime over the next couple of days. x


----------



## laurah8279

Hi Ladies, can you help me please?

I had spinach and ricotta tortellini for dinner last night (which I have since freaked out about today since the Cow and Gate website says you shouldn't eat it but after further research it seems like its ok).

I have brought the leftovers in for my lunch, do you think I am ok reheating it and having it for lunch or shoudl I just not bother?

Thanks xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Laura, sounds fine to me, just make sure its thoroughly heated. The problem with those cheeses is when they are eaten uncooked. Cooking destroys listeria, which is what can be harmful in pregnancy. You can even eat things like Camembert if its baked in the oven, yummy with crusty bread :) stay clear of the rind mind you. x

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/nutrition/foodsafety/cheeseexpert/


----------



## laurah8279

Thank you Tinkerbell!!

I love baked camembert so very happy about that too! :haha:

xxx


----------



## coral11680

just finishing up the laundry etc at my Dad's I'm pooped now!:sleep::haha:

PK good luck to your DH for his testing and pray he passes, so it relieves some stress for you both. Also hope you get a sneaky :sex: in before O.

SB thinking of you honey:hugs:

Poppy only 8 days isn't it:happydance:

morning Tink and MC :hi:

Caz hope you ok hun:hugs:

I have eaten ricotta cheese since being preg, my hubby makes a lovely homemade lasagna with it mmmm


----------



## poppy666

PK hope everything goes well for DH and he passes sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I LOVE spinach and ricotta cannelloni, so good with a green salad and raw onion. Oooooooh now I feel the need to go food shopping :haha:

No probs Laura, come back for a chin wag / advice any time. Were a friendly bunch, and your most welcome :hugs: x

Coral, I have no idea how your managing to carry on with your dads housework as well as your own. How long do you plan to carry on? You take it a little easier ok? Did you get a changing bag? x

I am really finding it hard to do a thing now. I just managed to make it upstairs with the baby washing, and by the time I got there I had to lay down for 30 mins gathering up enough strength to come back down again :rofl: how I will manage to finish the 'nesting' I don't know, I could really use a lift in this house. And maybe a little chair on wheels, with a motor and a hoover on the back, and cleaning brushes rotating on the side :rofl: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: a house with a lift, now theres a plan...wonder where and how much to install...hmmmmmmm:rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

i see it's been a quiet day in ding dong land today :haha:

just popping on before i head out to my next job. :dohh: my cm has gone TOTALLY creamy (and tons of it :blush:) today, but i know i haven't ov'd yet. opk is positive today as i suspected it would be, but i don't know what to think of the cm issue. :wacko: temp went down just slightly this morning. i'll wait til later tonight to put in the info to ff...see if any ewcm shows back up. unusual for me to dry up before ov, unless i'm ov'ing now. :dohh: i hate when it's so confusing :wacko: anyway...off i go again girls :hugs: miss you all :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Tink I like the sound of your cleaning chair!:haha: I go to my dads every two weeks so only 2 or 3 more times until baby then don't know if I will clean there after she comes. It's not too bad but I hate coming home to my messy house. Then I have to start over again :( no changing bag yet, still undecided. Quite like the look of the miracle changing bag in black polka dot or black flower. 
PK maybe you are o'ing today although u would usually have ewcm right?


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!
Not had a chance to read back yet, sorry i have been MIA i have just been working non stop but finally have 4 days off :)
So i am cd10 so not much happening right now, i got my bloods done a week ago but still haven't been able to make an appointment for the results but im guessing if there was anything really wrong they would have contacted me right? Anyway i will make an appointment tomorrow for sometime next week.
Hope everyone in Ding Dong land is well x


----------



## pk2of8

hey jenny! yay for time off :happydance: my schedule is finally slowing down...no work tomorrow for me or until next week so i know how you feel! :happydance:

coral, thanks :hugs: you're right...after i was thinking about it more...my last several cycles i've ov'd on the same day as positive opk AND my cm tends to change or dry up the day of ov, so i'm pretty positive that it was today. now to try to convince dh to bd tonight..... :wacko: i guess i'll let you girls know tomorrow what happens! :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: had a rough day yesterday..poor chloe got attacked at school by another (much older)student, she is slightly bruised but ok, very shaken, school excluded/expelled the girl on the spot...i felt it wasnt punishment enough.as they have monday off(bank holiday) and the girl returns on tuesday, so its like they just gave her an extra day holiday! :growlmad:..so i rung the police. all sorted:happydance: and hope the girl who did it is as sorry as the coppers said she was...anyway, head ache today, tired, cats crying to get out at 4am, bump squashing my bladder at 3am, OH going to work at 5am.....i heard it all....:growlmad: ffs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sleep:
going to make a brew and read back....


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey gals

sorry for delay in update went to scan yesterday that wasn't good had to do internal (which wasn't too pleased with why does it have to be a man!!) anyway then he says how many weeks are you meant to be I said almost 13 he said well it doesn't look hopeful what the Fu** thought I had lost the baby already last week they said only the sac there no growth or hb...... So got to go back in 2 weeks to have an internal scan again to compare them!! Rang up medicom to speak to a mw and she said she can't believe he said that but maybe he meant not looking hopeful that everything will come away. I am so so so confused what the hell is going on?? So now in limbo for the next 2weeks as bleeding slowed down almost stopped now brown wish someone would give a clear answer. Plus I have to keep my maternity notes!! 

Anyway hope everything is ok


----------



## mothercabbage

@jenny..:happydance: 4 days off wooohoooo for you :flower: hope bloods are fine too xx

@pk...hope you got some BD done...:dust::dust::dust:

@:wave: to all other ding dongs...sorry i just forgot what i read..:dohh:

asfm...not sure but i think baby turned head down last night.....hurt!!!! ouch!!! made me feel :sick: hope he has...c-sec....NO THANK YOU! will keeo you updated on kicks and movement, i know how to tell if he is head down now...lol,call it mothers instinct :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww sleeping :flower: what an asshole to say that to you....hope your ok...:hugs::hugs::hugs: thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning all :hugs: sounds like a few of you have been through the mill :hug:

I will catch up prop later, having computer problems here. x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning tink x


----------



## poppy666

Arghhh MC hope Chloe is alright :hugs: what a bitch!! glad you rang police, school is useless nowadays :growlmad: Get some sleep this afternoon lovely.

SB cant believe they leaving you like this, have they not offered you medical management? thinking of you sweetie and hope its over well before 2 weeks for your sake :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

They haven't offered anything Poppy :-( When I had mc before I was in hospital within 2 days, this rate will be over a month since I started bleeding


----------



## poppy666

I got told your at risk of infection the longer it goes on, id seriously ring your midwife or get onto someone at EPU and demand they start medical management or a D&C cos its not fair or right you waiting this bloody long. My cousin Leona got told around same time as you at her 12wk scan that baby stopped growing at 6wks and was given the 1st set of tablets last week to start her off, but everything went wrong and she ended up rush to hospital n having a blood transfusion.

Just stamp your feet SB i would x


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Mc poor Chloe, I feel awful for her. What a bitch that girl is and glad you called the police she shouldn't get away with it. :growlmad: hope Chloe is ok and big :hug: for her.

Sleepingbub so sorry you are going through this it must be very hard :hugs:

Morning tink and poppy too :hi:


----------



## puppycat

Sorry ladies, been feeling really low last few days so been lurking.

As you know my IC's were giving me false BFP last cycle so decided to test them after AF had been and gone to see if they still give a line and they do. Meh. Told my best mate and she says have you tested with another brand to be sure it is BFN - now I'm doubting that they're lying. lol. I hate the mind games ARGH!

:hugs: to you all but I just cannot retain the previous posts to reply to you all, major concentration issues here. Going stir crazy xx


----------



## coral11680

Puppy cat big :hug: are the lines any darker? If not it's probably a bad batch. Usually a frer would have a darker line than ic but anything possible.


----------



## puppycat

I don't know, it's fairly obvious but not WOW - you know?

Just sent DH to our local corner shop but they got none sigh. He's going away for the wkend now so I can't get any more unless I order online...


----------



## laurah8279

Hello ladies!!

Hope you are all well.

Its absolutely fab to be pregnant again but with it still only be early days, everytime I go to the toilet I am scared to death of seeing blood since the MC back in March. Please send some positive vibes my way girls!!

Quick question, are there any fake tans or tinted body moisturisers that are safe to use during pregnancy? Should I wait until I am a little further on before I use anything? (I am only 5 and a bit weeks atm).

xxxx


----------



## puppycat

Sending lots of sticky vibes hun and praying you have your sticky beanie xx


----------



## poppy666

Ive been for spraytans with my last LO and she said they safe...


----------



## laurah8279

Thank you Puppycat :flower:


----------



## laurah8279

What does LO mean Poppy? Sorry if this seems a dumb question :(


----------



## poppy666

Sorry little one = LO :thumbup:


----------



## laurah8279

Ah! Duh!! :wacko:

Thats fab, thank you xx


----------



## poppy666

I may have a spraytan myself im seriously white :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

Don't go there, I am beyond white, I am translucent!!! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Computer STILL playing up, on little net book quikly. Can't type on this blooming thing though :haha: so just a quicky.

SB, I say kick up a stink. I personally would go back to the EPU and discuss the problems with them. If you have no joy there, do you have a PALS (patient advice and liason service) attached to the hospital? I would speak to them and get the to liase on your behalf. Its not on that your being left like this :hugs:

MC soooooooo angry about what happened with Chloe, but glad you got in touch with the police. The girl must not get away with this, hope she's ok honey x

Laura, fake tans are perfectly safe in pregnancy. You might find your skin is a little more sensitive though, so do a patch test first LO means little one. Youll get to know the lingo on here, took me ages :rofl: nice to see you back for a chat. Congratulations on your pregnancy, sending sticky bean dust to you :dust: How are you feeling? x

Coral, eaaaaaaaak are you ok? forgot what you said now :haha: x

Pops, you too? :haha: oh my.......

PC you also? :rofl: 

Ok brain entirely fecked now and screen too little to see the blooming posts properly. I'm quitting for now and will come back later on the big comp :haha: x


----------



## laurah8279

Thanks Tinkerbell! 

Its so hard to get your head around everything you can and can't do whilst pregnant as there are so many pieces of conflicting info on the net!!! :shrug:

I am doing ok so far. I had no symptoms whatsoever on my first pregnancy but with this one my boobs are ridiculously painful (even wakling down the street they hurt!!) and I am experiencing sicky feelings but not physcially been sick though so thats good.

All in all, feeling good. Just trying to keep a healthy weight without dieting as I used to have a very restricted diet before this and hammered the gym on a lunchtime but with me miscarrying before, I daren't go running. I am just sticking to swimming a couple of times a week as I walk on average about 30 mins a day too. 

How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## poppy666

I think the D0s & Donts in pregnancy boil down to just common sense and if in doubt dont do/eat it x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I ended up sticking around :rofl: torturing myself with this little comp :haha: 

Laura, :hugs: for things not working out for you last time. We have several ladies here who have been there...or are there :cry: So worrying even if you haven't had to go through it. I ended up paying for a private scan at 7 weeks I was so paranoid! My pregnancy has been tough, baby is fine, but my health pretty awful. I am long term signed off from work (nursing) So tend to be about here quite a bit lol Glad you have some symptoms :haha: (you know what i mean!) I know its not pleasant but its great to actually feel something right?! helps you feel things must be ok. x


----------



## puppycat

Stolen DH's phone as it takes better pics - can you see anything? I'm going to throw these IC's away I think :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







27052011812 (2).jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## laurah8279

Thanks Tinkerbell.

I definitely do feel better about having symptoms thats for sure. 

I wasn't really sure what I was supposed to be feeling before but it feels good now that I have symptoms and definitely feels like it means this is real deal this time round. 

xx

Puppycat, the test is virtually impossible to see! Could they have made a narrower strip?!?!:shrug:

xxx
https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tools/gender/gender_predictor_girl.jpg

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/countdown-1303275600z1327471200zp.png

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1303275600z0z1305608400z0.png


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Puppycat, It does seem to have a slight shadow, but I think thats the antibody strip. Here's one of them with a positive result : https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_0787-1.jpg
Is this what it looks like in real life? x

Laura, so your feeling a little sick already? FX the morning sickness doesn't hit you too badly x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all I really don't know wot to do whether to ring up and speak to someone or wait till next appointment however I do have open access to the wards if I need it. but worried I will prob end up with D&C which I would rather have now!! Having slight pains now :-( and oh is away this weekend :-(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym been shopping going Chinese tonight for tea yumyum love it well my mum has just told me my cat has died gutted but i have had him since i was 12 and i am now 30 so hes had a good life puppycat i can see a line hun wooppp x x x


----------



## laurah8279

Yeah, feeling nauseous but actually been sick.

My Mum says that morning sickness is a sign of a healthy baby so I am sticking with that thought!:thumbup:

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tools/gender/gender_predictor_girl.jpg

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/countdown-1303275600z1327471200zp.png

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1303275600z0z1305608400z0.png


----------



## poppy666

sleeping bubs said:


> hey all I really don't know wot to do whether to ring up and speak to someone or wait till next appointment however I do have open access to the wards if I need it. but worried I will prob end up with D&C which I would rather have now!! Having slight pains now :-( and oh is away this weekend :-(

Just ring up see what they say sweetie and if your having pains make sure your not home alone with Mckenzie this weekend :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Lol I'm not sure what to think anymore.

Off out for tea, escape these 4 walls before I go completely mad.


----------



## mothercabbage

had a sleep, woke up to bump going mad, hes breech again, very sore when he turns :growlmad: back onto all fours for some pelvic rocking tomorrow...seems he turns when i lie down...sleep standing up shall i!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny Penn

So i called my doctors today and although i don't know the exact numbers they tell me all my bloods are normal  so i guess im just going to have to wait patiently for my bfp. If no bfp this month dh will go for his SA.
I have been so tired today. . . zzzzzzzzzzzzz 
Will be on for a proper catch up soon i promise!
Love u all DD's x


----------



## loveybear1

Thanks Tink, I am now 12 days past IUI. My boobs aren't that sore...I had strong cramps yesterday and had really strong cramping all over today. I think AF is trying to come with a vengence. I am tempted to test but too scared. I don't want to be depressed all weekend long. I wake up every night at around 4:00 a.m. and think about it. This is my 4th IUI so I am so scared. I am freaking out today. I hope I don't have to do another cycle. I have prayed alot and I know GOD has heard my prayers but it is hard not to worry. I haven't had ANY CM any of the days past Ovulation but a bit today. I sure hope it is a good sign. I have no other symptoms except fatigue but I think that is because I wake up every morning too early. I temped today and it was 98.34 so tmep is still looking good. Here's to hope for testing positive on Sunday (14 days past IUI). Take care and chat soon. How are you??


----------



## mothercabbage

good luck on sunday with that tesy loveybear..:dust::dust:

jenny good news about your bloods being ok, hope DH SA comes back ok:hugs: xx

asfm...nothing to report here just ticking along nicely...kicks low down again though..:dohh: time for :coffee: xx


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies

lovelybear good luck with testing I really hope this is it you so deserve it sweetie :hug:and lots of baby dust:dust:

Jenny, good news about bloods, surely they carry on testing now or do you now have to wait longer for more tests? lots of :dust: 

Can't remember what else I read now :dohh:....oh MC you can tell baby is breech again? I'm not sure where my LO is but past few days she has felt transverse lots of movement on my sides? :shrug:

Daughter Chloe's sleepover last night, luckily only 2 out of the 3 girls came, so much bloody noise! Although I have to say I don't think they were awake past midnight if they were they were very quiet then. I can hear them moving around now. I'm hoping to drop them home about 12 ish, then I need to clean up do some washing and go shopping. I'm having my mum, Dad and bor over tomorrow for a little bbq, first this year! :happydance:

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

bbq? its :rain: here...im coming down to you!!
baby is deffo breech..dunno how i know but i just do, kicks yesterday were in totally different places(higher) and i felt him turn(ouch!!!!!) and last night he hurt me turning back, now all kicks n nudges are near pubic bone,cervix area and on hip bones, none at top of bump like yesterday:dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Can I have your opinions ladies? Been having trouble with lines on IC's so bought new tests online yesterday which arrived today.

I can't tell if it has colour - can you?

Can't imagine getting flippin evaps or otherwise on 2 different types of test (this isn't FMU btw)

These are 20miu
 



Attached Files:







28052011826.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 13









28052011828.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your weekend is a good afm got my soft cups tried putting 1 in and i couldn't let go of it haha to scared haha x x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

[email protected]:hugs:
puppycat i cant see any thing on that test..:shrug: 
asfm....been painting the hallway...mammoth task so taking it slowly and doing it bit by bit, i think it needs another 10 coats tbh....last owners painted it dark brown/red...blomming awful....i want it white:dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

well must say them soft cups are brill had mine in for 5 hours zero sperm in it wooppp x x x


----------



## poppy666

Enjoy Caz :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I fell with soft cups caz!!!! :) glad you, er... got to grips with them! 

Thinking of PK on her honeymoon weekend! hope your having fun x

I'll be back again in a bit, dh just dishing dinner up. Overdone it today, nesting has kicked in and I can't help myself. I'm cooking n freezing meals, etc etc. DH must have felt guilty as he went up to start painting the 'nursery'


----------



## Hopes314

:hi:

trying to read and catch up, its been a few days since ive talked to anyone. Lots of busy times coming up. Thought I would be more available after OH's dr's appointment last week, figured hed be going back to work. WRONG. His surgeon did some more xrays and said everything looks perfect.. so perfect, that he doesnt want to risk anything. He is keeping him off for another 6 weeks and he has his next dr's appointment on July 6th (day after my birthdayyy) and then they will likely pick a date to return to work. 6 more weeks!? wow. by the time he goes back to work i will be almost 34 weeks, and when the baby comes he is taking a week of paid vacation. Im guessing they wont love him taking a week off.. less than a month after he finally returns. But, its just the way things fell I guess. Happy to have OH home longer with me anyway.

How is everyone feeling? :) Getting some heavily pregnant dingdongs on here huh :)

I've been dieing lately, the heat and humidity have been terrible. Its been in the 80's, and Monday we are going out to swim at the little public pool in our town, and it is supposed to be 94 degrees and sunny. I will certainly be in the shade or in the water. Question... is there a temperature restriction for swimming?? I know about the too hot thing, but what about too cold? Seems weird putting my bump in cold water doesnt it??? Ive googled it and don't really see definite answers. Don't want to make baby into a popsicle!

MC I think my baby is still breech too. although sometimes I get weird movements way on my sides as well. but all of the movement is sooo low. I can see baby lump under my bellybutton most of the time. Will ask midwife at my 28+4 appointment on June 6th.

Been walking less, only doing 1-2 miles instead of 3-5. Getting too wimpy and exhausted, especially with the heat.

hows megabump tink? 

wheres pheebyweeby, havent seen her in a little while. How far along is she now.. shes really close to the end now right!? ahh i can't wait!!

coral :hi:

caz- i used the softcups for two cycles, the second of which i got my bfp. we didnt conceive with the softcups coincidentally, but we used them a lot and thought they were great!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Looks like the proper catch up will happen in the morning :rofl: Ended up watching Titanic and breathing through a mega run of BH's ouchy they are getting busy tonight. Not worrying they are only a little uncomfy, just very frequent. Done too much me thinks! So on that note have taken some painkillers and gonna go bed x

Hopes :wave: will catch up tomorrow x


----------



## loveybear1

Tink and Coral11680, I tested today, 13 dpIUI and it was neg. My RE told me to wait until May 3oth. My temp jumped from 98.34 (yesterday) to 98.56 (today) so I am still hopeful. I have read alot about ladies getting bfp's after bfn's even 14 days post ovulation. Keeping the faith. :) Hope you are all having a fab. weekend. 3 days YAY!


----------



## loveybear1

Hopes314, we share the same birthday. how funny. I hope all goes well with you and your situation. Sounds like you have quite a bit on your plate. Well, it makes the time fly by huh? Before you know it, you will have that little one in your arms. WOW! Awesome :)


----------



## mothercabbage

@hopes...my :baby: turns like a washing machine...not sure what position he is in today as ive just got up but last night he was the right way round, he can obviously turn so im not worried ...yet, at 36 weeks if hes breech ill shit mi pants! :haha: glad DH is home for longer with you, least he can share all those pregnancy niggles with you..me personally i was glad to see OH piss off back to work after only 17 days off:yipee: he turns into a grumpy asshole when he has nothing to do, well i say he HAD nothing to do, he left the decorating to me!:dohh: so i started that yesterday, and also had a run of BH...great NOT! thanx OH:thumbup:
:wave: all other ding dongs, gonna get my morning :coffee: down me and pick up a paintbrush, i sooooo want this hallway finished by next week end....coat No 2 coming up...or do i paint the doors:shrug: choices choices,lucky me eh:growlmad:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning MC, my BH's went on into the night, and baby got down so low it started to scare me! :haha: her bum usually sits just under my ribs, she snuggled down so low it was just above my bellie button in bed. I think she wants out as much as me :rofl: back up again his morning thank good ness, not QUITE ready for her yet :haha: Don't over do it with the decorating MC, so easilly done when preggo you kinda get on it and want to get it done dont you?! How's DD, is she ok now? I wouldn't worry bout the turning. Like you say, he must have room if he's doing it a lot x

LovelyBear, I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Your right, many women wont get an early BFP. What test are you using? again they are all different sensitivities. So hope you finally get your BFP this time :hugs: Your doing so well not to give up hope, keep strong you will get there in the end and I can't wait to celebrate with you x

Hopes, glad DH is on the mend, and will be about lots to help you. I dunno about the cold water situation, I would assume that if your body copes without discomfort, it will be fine for the baby. The risk with hot water as you know is raising your B.P. In cool water, it takes a while before your core temp drops, and you would be shivering by the point i would say there's a small possibility baby would start to feel cold. I'm just applying scientific common sense here, so might be wrong :haha: x

Gotta get dressed n out to Church, be back laters x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm last tabs tonight woopp got a bit of o pain in my right side just had Sunday lunch it was lovely followed bye jamaican ginger cake yum yum x x x


----------



## coral11680

Morning all

Lovelybear good luck and try not to lose faith yet as it mig be too early lots of :dust:

Hi hopes so dh will be home for a few more weeks that's good,

MC so baby is still moving a lot. I'm sure he will get head down soon and stay there. My baby is all over e place not sure how she is laying but feeling lots of punches/kicks in my sides that hurt!

Just baking a cake for Chloe and waiting for my brother, nephews and mum to come over for a little BBQ. Will catch up later.

Tink I watched titanic too with the kids. I remember going to see it in the movies when I was about 17 and was drooling over Leo! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: I remember going myself, aged 18 n about 5 weeks preggo! Yes I watched it with the kids, they haven't seen it before and liked it. Hope your day goes well Coral, and that Chloe has a lovely BBQ :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and I think I still drool a little over Leo :rofl: x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx tink, will try not to over do it, only painted a little bit today, OH got the day off tomorrow so he going to try get a few coats done, that yukky brown is taking some covering:dohh: any who, my rest day tomorrow, OH finally feels giulty and said he will help:yipee: hurrahhhhhhhhh, dick head! :haha:
yep :baby: still doing somersaults in my belly so really not too fussed that he is breech off and on..if it gets to late 30 weeks then ill worry (a little) ...xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

And so should DH :growlmad: i dunno, leaving pregnant woman to do all the decorating! Get yer feet up with a brew :) 

I'm actually feeling great at the moment. In pain and tired as usual, but its just not bothering me the way it was. I think its cause I know there isn't long left to suffer and have this nesting urge. Ever since I found a nice tall light weight stool to perch on I have been cooking up a storm :haha: freezer will be bursting with home cooked yummys :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

BBQ was good but between my kids and my nephews I wanted to kill them! :argh: I did everything of course from going to sainsburys, cooking all the food baking the cake then feeding everyone then cleaning up!! I'm cream crackered!! and DH is getting the silent treatment:growlmad: as you would put it MC dickhead!:haha: Glad its all over and will fall asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow!
Tink what have you been cooking maybe share some recipes. I need to get some stuff frozen also:thumbup:
MC take it easy with the painting and make OH do it now!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yep, sounds like your DH caught the "dickhead" bug!! :haha: my OH is going to be getting out of bed very shortly to be handed a paint brush...he said he would do it so lets see if he does....ill be stuck indoors today, :rain: lovely weather ................if your a duck!


----------



## coral11680

yeah MC wake him up and hand him the paintbrush! good luck! not raining here yet but is cloudy!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning DD's :wave:

Must admit, my DH is a bit of a dickhead at times also :rofl: BUT I can't moan that he doesn't do enough, I have the opposite. He is a workaholic who cannot relax. My trouble is getting him to do the things I want rather than clearing out the blooming shed, working extra hours at the school, buffing the scout building floor :rofl: Right now, I'm failing to convince him of the need to finish painting the nursary (he says he can finish it in few hours if need be so no panic there) BUT I NEEEEEEED TO NESTTTTTT :rofl: 

Anyhow, glad you had a good day yesterday Coral, but it does sound absolutely shattering. I find that kind of day exhausting when I'm not even pregnant. Naughty DH letting you do it all :growlmad: Chill out day today missy :hugs: I have a few recipes that all of us really love, I tend to sware by Annabele Karmel for family dinners. Here's a couple I made a freeze'd over the weekend: 

https://www.annabelkarmel.com/recipes/pregnancy/sesame-beef-stir-fry

You can freeze the rice too, I rinse it with plenty of water and put it into a plastic bowl and cover with cling film. just heat that in the mic when you want it again, and the stir fry in a oven proof / freezer proof dish you can just cover in foil and stick in the oven to reheat. This is my kids all time fav dinner. Oh and instead of the stock cube and cornflour, I just make up some Bisto gravy, does the same thing. I use more too, about 250ml. I also add plenty of Chinese 5 spice.

https://www.annabelkarmel.com/recipes/children-age-4-10/mini-cottage-pie

I make just one big one in a glass roaster dish. Instead of using an egg in the mash I top with cheese. Yummyest Cottage Pie recipe I have that contains loads of veg that the kids will eat :happydance:

I'll share some more later, what do you make that freezes well? I would LOVE to hear so I can 'feed' my obsession :rofl: x

MC go wake DH with the paintbrush, I think you should tickle his feet with it :rofl: x


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: Ladies

where did this come from :shock:

https://img807.imageshack.us/img807/1760/17weeks.jpg

im huge!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwww Babyhopes what a cute bump you have going on there! :happydance: x


----------



## coral11680

morning tink :hi:

thanks for the recipes will try those:thumbup:

To be honest I'm not much of a cook I tend to cook the same old things that easy peasy and boring. I make chilli a lot :rofl: I just cut up a medium onion and a red or green pepper, fry mince meat and drain the fat off then add the onion and pepper. add salt and pepper then once the veg has softened I add 2 cans of chopped tomatoesand a can of drained kidney beans, then I add mild chilli powder(otherwise kids wont eat it) then let it simmer, the longer the better. Its actually nice in the slow cooker also and you just throw it all in and leave it all day. I usually add a oxo beef cube or two and sometimes if I need to thicken it I add a little bisto. Then serve with basmati rice yum! Probably will freeze a couple of those I do love chilli!

I also make cottage pie etc but usually the basic one with the packet:haha:

DH makes a lovely lasagna so might have him make a big one to freeze. He makes his own tomato sauce and uses fresh ricotta and mozarella its delish.

Babyhopes nice little bump sweetie! you are not huge just right I'd say, how are you feeling?


----------



## coral11680

and Tink as DH goes he's similar, he likes to do stuff he wants but not want I want him to do!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: lovely bump coming there baby hopes!! :thumbup:
OH has just nipped to get a bigger paintbrush, he says he doesnt want to use a paint pad..:dohh: he will get started some time today....dick head:haha:
as for the cooking...im too lazy..ill do it as i need it after baby is here, or failing that ill get take away!!! :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooh I'll try your chilli recipe Coral, thanks. I make a lot of chilli also :rofl: I stick tortilla chips in the top which the kids love. Try the cottage pie recipe if you ever have the time, its really nice and its amazing how much veg you can cram in there without the kids complaining :haha: I also really NEED the lasagne recipe :rofl: it sounds delish! Tell DH I NEED IT :rofl: Yes why can't they be that motivated to do the stuff we want :haha: x

MC take away is too expensive in my house for everyday. My kids and DH eat like horses :haha: If left to DH, our meals for the first weeks will be pie n micro veg, and overdone oven chips :haha: Plus I have an URGE to cook :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

ooo yes tortilla chips and sour cream with the chilli is also really good and melted cheese yum!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mmmmmm I think I need Chilli NOW! :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

MMmmmmmm chips :munch:


----------



## mothercabbage

i may start nesting in the cooker department then :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: go for it MC its such fun :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon everyone :flower:

You lot talking food again ive only had a sausage roll.

Babyhopes lovely bump :hugs:

Im well stressed with this gender scan saturday its all im bloody thinking about :dohh: had a terrible dream last night i found out its a bot which i know it will be, then i started bleeding :cry: arghhhh not a good dream. My stomach is bruised everywhere with these stupid injections and ive got months to go so its going to look like ive done 50 rounds with Mike Tyson at this rate :nope:


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon everyone :flower:

You lot talking food again ive only had a sausage roll.

Babyhopes lovely bump :hugs:

Im well stressed with this gender scan saturday its all im bloody thinking about :dohh: had a terrible dream last night i found out its a boy which i know it will be, then i started bleeding :cry: arghhhh not a good dream. My stomach is bruised everywhere with these stupid injections and ive got months to go so its going to look like ive done 50 rounds with Mike Tyson at this rate :nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, where in your tummy are you injecting? I always did the 'lovehandles' area for that kind of injection. I feel for you, must be horrible :( :hugs: I also couldn't think of anything else but the scan the week before, I'll be willing the week to fly by for you! :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink :hugs:

Yes i do go down near hips, i try alternate from side to side cos you can get lumps under where you last injected and Ouch!! if you inject same area too soon :cry: 

Lol all ive been thinking about is this scan be glad to get it over with then get use to the fact im never having a girl... Dong dongs are lovely but i know pippin is a boy i just feel it now.

Watched a program on childless couples adopting baby monkeys, i may adopt a female one :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm just finished my clomid for this month waiting on my opks and conceive plus think they will be her for next week ready for o woooppp x x x


----------



## coral11680

hi pops, you poor thing having to inject everyday you must be very sore :hug: I too was obsessed with my gender scan the few days leading up to it. I hope it flies by. I know you are desperate for a girl and I really hope it is, but you will be fine with it being a boy also, I'm sure. It will be nice for Korben to have a brother close in age to play with also, so stay positive. What time is the scan Saturday I'm excited!:happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No other tips I'm afraid Pops :hugs: poke around in the area a bit to see which bits hurt before you go in I guess but I'm thinking you prob do that :( I still think girl, but I know how it is. You need to think boy to be prepared :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Was ment to be 11am but its 9.40am now in Manchester so early start for me, taking korben's pram so he not running around. Think we pay an extra £5 for a 4D photo otherwise we just get the 2D one's for gender scan. :happydance:

Coral thats the word Obsessed :haha: and yeah i be fine with a boy not as if i can send him back lol n im NOT having anymore :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: obsessed.....i wasnt was i??:shrug: :rofl::rofl: i remember that"wanting to know feeling" i could have sworn mine was a pink bump but extremely happy its a blue bump!:thumbup: although i just read a birth story that ended in a gender surprise, scan at 24 weeks said girl...baby popped out a boy!!! now im paranoid lol....
hope your all well..xx


----------



## poppy666

That happened to my friend, she got told boy and had a girl... how the hell they can get it that wrong i dont know :shrug:

1 sec korben trying to bite my toes here :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: I think we might have all been a little 'obsessed' :rofl: 

Don't get me paranoid MC, If lily isn't pink he will have to suffer the colour cause there's just way too much of it ready for him to wear, sleep in, and play with :haha: I will just pretend he is a girl until he grows out of 0-3 months :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

oh good earlier the better then pops. I had to pay a fiver also for a 4d pic and got 2x 2d for free.
Yeah I read that too MC about the girl who was told girl and had a boy! shit if mines a boy I've wasted a fortune on girls stuff :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: me too tink


----------



## poppy666

Well i got my 1st Girl prediction from my 6wk scan going by the placenta theory ( Ramzi method) and pippin being on the right. It did look nice seeing GIRL so that made my day either way :rofl:

Korbens scan at 6wks was on the left, so we will see if its a load of bollox :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

how can you see what side they are on? I always get confused with that?


----------



## coral11680

post your 12 week pics again


----------



## caz & bob

i am saying :pink: poppy x x x


----------



## poppy666

The video is korbens at 6wks. The 2nd piccy is this one at 6wks. They on opposite sides :shrug:

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Korben/th_vid003.jpg

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/babyscan005.jpg


----------



## coral11680

hmm thats interesting. I don't have any early scan pics but tink does where is she? I only got one at 9 weeks with ryan I'll look for that but this baby and Chloe nothing before 12 weeks


----------



## poppy666

Coral it maybe a load of bollox lol but she got a lot of predictions right using the Ramzi method so we will see, but was nice to see girl :haha:


----------



## coral11680

yeah I hope she is right. Be interesting to see tinks early scan. I know we both used to hear baby HB early on on our lower left side, dont know if that means anything?


----------



## poppy666

See what Tink says, my bump more to left but i hear hb middle really


----------



## coral11680

did you hear it in the middle in the beginning?


----------



## poppy666

Ive only been using doppler for a week i think and its more in middle i hear it but he keeps moving all the time x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Heres my early scan pic. I can't get what were talking about with 'sides' explain :haha: Im in brain melt down :haha: x

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/IMG_3015.jpg


----------



## coral11680

not sure but looks like poppys may be on the same side as yours! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Its on the same side as mine.... hmmm not getting excited :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Someone tell me what I'm looking for, I can't blooming see what you mean :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Here explains the Ramzi method https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/216015.aspx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: I get it now, the side of the gestational sac you mean. I though you meant the side of the scan photo......as a whole :rofl: :haha: Oooooooh yes, it is the same as mine :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: Tink now so not like you to get confused :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wacko: I am having one of them days :wacko: I kept thinking, well the bladder will always be there......surely :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: yes i reckon the bladder wouldnt move lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: I make myself laugh at me :rofl: Silly ol Tink. Think I need a long sleeeeeeep, this nesting has worn my little brain out


----------



## coral11680

:haha: I'm still confused by it all really! :haha: I need to nest too tink but need my blooming nursery furniture! I want to wash everything and put it away! I might just wash it and put it in bags til I can put it away!


----------



## poppy666

Aww Tink get an early night sweetie sounds like you need it.

Coral i dont understand it really but hey it looked good and made me smile for an hour lol


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: well I hope they are right pops, only 5 days til we find out now!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I understand Coral :haha: any news on the 'surprise' furniture? I say nest anyway and bag it all up. You never know, we might have a heat wave and be rendered immobile in front of fans panting and wishing for labour day :haha: x

Yes an early night would be rather nice. I need to control myself :haha: achieved quite a bit though. Feel satisfied with a home cooked meal inside my bellie, and freshly ironed baby blankets smelling of fairy folded into immaculate little squares upstairs :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I spy Jenny! I knew there was something I needed to do, I said nothing in reply to you the other day, or at least I don't think I did ... not personal honey. How are things? :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Korben alseep chill time, but he stirs about 3 times before midnight so dunno if to risk a bath now or later hmmmmm decisions lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I am no good with decisions Pops, don't ask me :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

pmsl im having it later watching corrie in a bit x


----------



## coral11680

hehe think I will do a baby wash now and hang it on the clothes horse. I should be sick of washing I've done 4 loads of washing today already!!


----------



## poppy666

That was me yesterday none stop washing, i wash more of my 18yr olds clothes than i do korben's :growlmad: sat here with ice cold milk, butter & jam scones mmmmmmmm


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

ooooooh Pops stoppppit! You'll have me out baking scones now :rofl: Luckilly I'm doing the online shop, better order some before lug the mega bump out into the kitchen again. MMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmm enjoy :) x


----------



## poppy666

Wont be as good as your homemade one's but Asda's not too bad apart from flaming jam giving me heartburn


----------



## poppy666

Ive just read that story in 3rd Tri with the lady who was told a girl and had a boy OMG what a shocker, even her potty shot you can see the 3 lines no winky :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Hey sweeties :hugs: back from our "honeymood" anniversary trip :happydance: we had a WONDERFUL time. i'm going to put some piccies on fb tomorrow. i'm sooooo tired though, i'll have to try to respond properly tomorrow. no work tomorrow as of right now...i need the day to rest and catch up! :haha: i'm really 3dpo now...ended up ov'ing exactly on my anniversary so maybe God will give us the best anniversary present ever! :cloud9: cake has been deeeeelish! i may just have to go have a few more bites as i'm nodding off into neverland... :haha: well, i'll talk to you girls more tmw! :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:.....
@poppy....hmmmm(scratches head) DCI cabbage is on the case:haha:
@pk...glad you had a good time, look forward to stalking pics on FB :yipee: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning DD's! 

PK was thinking of you, so glad you had a great honeymoon weekend! Sounds very promising with the ovulation being bang on time, sending :dust: and prayers. Look forward to catching up with you when you aren't so tired :hugs: x

School alarm went off at 1:30am, poor DH had to go out to investigate. Lil ol me sat scared as anything worrying about him the whole time he was gone. Seems it was a false alarm thank goodness. I hate it when that happenens....

Got friends coming for a BBQ today, looking forward to it! gonna make up some pimms and have a watered down glass :happydance: I think I deserve it :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Cabbage :wave: did DH get on with the decorating in the end? x


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: what do you think tink, he finally started about dinner time,:dohh: then moaned for an hour about his "new" paint brush, when i went to check what all the swearing was about he had painted about 1 metre squared!!!!! :growlmad: he had been in the hall/stairs for ages, so i lost the plot got on scruffys and did a whole coat of paint my self took me an hour, he was very red faced and ashamed when i had done, it still wants maybe another 2-3 coats but he could have helped :growlmad: dickhead,so i have decided i will do it my self, an hour here and an hour there will take ages to get it finished but its how it is going to be done:thumbup:..he has next weekend off so ill get it finished while he is at home (hopefully) so he can clean the house, watch the kids,go shopping and do the washing while i do the DIY! i actually feel more alive and not as fat now im doing bits around the house, well that turned into a bit of a rant :dohh::blush: sorry xx


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies :hi:

PK glad you had a great anniversary:happydance: and hope you may have caught that egg! :dust: That cake looked so delish. Look forward to the pics!

MC bad OH:growlmad: sounds like my pain in the ass DH! Why don't you use a roller to get it done quicker? take it easy although I know what its like when you have to do things yourself:growlmad:

Tink enjoy your BBQ and your pimms. I had a few very weak shandys with lime on Sunday, they were yummy.

asfm not really sure what I'm doing today. Probably not much will see how I feel.:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:growlmad: @ DH Cabbage. Make him pay :haha: yes he can be mummy instead, see how he likes that. You take it easy honey x

Coral, mmmm shandy :haha: enjoy your day what even your end up doing! x


----------



## mothercabbage

using a paint pad coral:happydance: im not as thick as OH!!
goes on quicker and easier, plus you dont get the spray from a roller.:thumbup: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i will tink :hugs: xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all haven't read bk sorry but hope all are well

I am feeling pretty crap got a funny tummy and feeling sick. Also feeling a bit down not knowing what is happening to top it all a friend who found out she was pg the same time as me had her scan this morning everything is great (Really happy for her) but due 5th Dec the same time as me can't help feeling jealous and upset. Don't think I will be going out today.

Anyway Mckenzie driving me mad won't go for a nap and been naughty definitely changing into a toddler lol


----------



## poppy666

DCI MC on a mission :winkwink::haha: men are useless my OH hates DIY i always end up doing cos if he does he gets in such a foul mood over the slightest thing everyone knows about it then we start arguing :growlmad: just dont do too much sweetie :hugs:

Tink enjoy your BBQ dunno where your getting the weather for it its shite here lol

Coral just have a lazy day for a change :kiss:

PK i sooo wanted some of that cake when you posted it on fb it looked lush and made me hungry. Fx'd God has blessed you on your Anniversary weekend that be such an amazing gift :hugs::hugs:

Awww SB can understand the jealousy i had it with my sister and couldnt even go visit for weeks :kiss: it will get easier in time sweetie but for now your grieving so dont beat yourself up about what your feeling its just natural :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

@poppy......... your not that far from me, are you under a black cloud? its lovely here im on my 3rd loads of washing..its drying in an hour:shrug:
:holly:<------remind you of anyone?? :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Sleeping bubs big :hug: must be hard. I agree with poppy I think it will get easier but for now you are grieving.

Mc what am I missing with the :holly:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs::kiss::friends: sleeping
not alot coral..just me being a cabbage:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

had to share this with you...maybe i shouldnt have gone for a stripey one??:dohh::rofl::rofl:
least i can go whaleing sorry i mean swimming :haha: now!! ((28+4weeks))
 



Attached Files:







P31-05-11_11.34[01].jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> @poppy......... your not that far from me, are you under a black cloud? its lovely here im on my 3rd loads of washing..its drying in an hour:shrug:
> :holly:<------remind you of anyone?? :haha:

lol yes it does pmsl... its on and off showers here, just put washing out but keeping an eye on those bloody clouds :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes keep an eye open for rain..although i could try out my new swim wear if it does rain :yipee: lol, what will the neighbours think pmsl, what did you think poppy?? look lovely :wacko::shrug:


----------



## poppy666

MC love your avatar piccy and does your bump seem to look lower or is it just me?


----------



## mothercabbage

on the cossy pic?? avatar was last summer...:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

first pic, 27+4.. 2nd pic 28+4...lower?? maybe baby has turned the right way now, i dont have a clue today?:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







27+4.JPG
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 0









P31-05-11_11.34[01].jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## poppy666

Aww just think your next summer pic you'll have a new addition :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: so will you :yipee: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

you actually look smaller too MC :haha: when korben was breech he was always turning and yeah it bloody hurts, fx'd Rhys has moved now :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

getting kicks all over but im quite busy today so will work it out when i have a lie down in a bit :haha: and yeah...it hurts when he moves...left me with a really sore belly last night had to take paracetamol:dohh: just hope he turns the right way and doesnt move back soon, or he will get too big to turn soon!! and will prob be the wrong way! xx


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies! 

Where is everyone???? 

MC- I don't know if its the angle of the pic, but you look lower to me too hun! 

I have been carrying really low....hoping baby is in right position- she was breech at 25 weeks, but have no idea how to work out where she is now.

I had a lovely long weekend (Memorial Day yesterday in US).... but back to the job today- boooo...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym just chilling why my son is out with his friends weather her is ok today sunny wooppp x x x


----------



## loveybear1

Coral11680 and Tink, THanks for the nice wishes. I actually temped yesterday and today and it has dropped. I have a mild headache so I believe AF is on her way. Not feeling so well. Also I have to go to work today so that is not helping me feel any better. I am on to my 5th. IUI. This is getting very discouraging! I feel like I am going to panic but am supposed to have faith in GOD! Do you ladies know how that feels? LOL! I hope your days go better than mine will. :)


----------



## Hopes314

MC bump really does look lower, was exactly my thoughts when I saw the pic! Love the swimsuit, just bought one myself. I feel so big and odd that I picked out a swimsuit that covered a lot and has a skirt lol. Wore it out swimming yesterday and felt like a little old lady, but happy to be covered. Swimming was amazing, it was like 94 yesterday and I couldnt imagine being anywhere else. Going again next weekend, cant wait! Maybe I'll post a pic of me in my pregnant swimsuit lol. I owe a bump pic soon anyway huh :)

tink and coral, please come cook for me.. i like chili too :(

poppy ahhh i cant wait til your gender scan. the anticipation is killing me! hows the bump :)

pk, anniversary sounded amazing. we didnt do anything too special for ours this year, but then again i was like 9 weeks pregnant and vomited at the sight of.. everything. haha. now go relax but we better see pics soon! :)


----------



## poppy666

Hopes bump is there but disappears once i lie down lol, just seen your fb update so the heat has got to you? im dreading going Turkey in July i know im going to be a right moany bum with the heat :haha:

yes piccy time for you missy havnt seen one for a while :happydance: gender scan making me nervous lol

Caz ive not been gym for years always found it boring so thinking about buy a WII fit once this one is born and do it at home.

Loveybear1 hope af isnt coming sweetie must be hard :hugs::hugs:

Lew nice to see you back lovely and its piccy time for you too :winkwink:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy yes heat was rough yesterday. i stayed in the shade and that made it much better, but the sun was crazy yesterday. put on lots of sunblock but still got a little pink. hope we get to see your bump again soon!


----------



## Hopes314

27+5 bump

first pic is my old lady-ish pregnant swimsuit :haha:
 



Attached Files:







27+5.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6









27+5(2).jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5









27+5(3).jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poppy666

Your 3rd picture you look lower than in your 2nd lol but cute tidy bump :happydance:

I need to start buying some swimwear ive got nothing for holiday yet but didnt expect to be 21wks preggo either :dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Your 3rd picture you look lower than in your 2nd lol but cute tidy bump :happydance:
> 
> I need to start buying some swimwear ive got nothing for holiday yet but didnt expect to be 21wks preggo either :dohh:

yeah, i think it looks lower when you see my whole body like that because my upper body has always been kinda long. if that makes any sense lol. bump isnt quite as low as it used to be though, or maybe its just filling out upward lol. probably more the case i guess. and belly button is officially an outty!

yes poppy good luck finding a swimsuit, its hard when you just feel big and sweaty, swimsuits just never seem like a good option lol


----------



## poppy666

Outty belly button lol my legging use to have a constant inprint where my belly button was near the end :haha:

Imay just buy loads of string vests and some swimshorts instead of swimsuits so i dont feel as hot :shrug: dunno havnt ever gone abroad whilst pregnant so dont have a clue.


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: heelllllooooooo sweeties :kiss: 

thank you for the anniversary wishes girls :hugs:

MC, stoooooopid dh :growlmad: he should feel ashamed. maybe that will motivate him next time around. :hugs:

poppy, i don't totally understand that whole left/right side placenta stuff, but whether your pippin is a boy or a girl, that :baby: is going to have a life filled with love and happiness with you and all of your family :hugs:

tink, enjoy your BBQ today and try not to overdo it! i'll have to type up a couple of really simple chicken casserole recipes that i know and post them on here... very yummy. :winkwink:

sleeping :hugs: just take your time sweetie...your feelings are totally understandable :hugs:

coral, hopes, who else am i missing :dohh: i've forgotten now what everybody was saying :wacko: i got distracted by something on tv :dohh:

anyway, weekend was beautiful...going to post the piccies here in a little bit on fb... my ex was a dickhead (as usual) though. told my oldest dd that he doesn't want to see her back and that she's the cause of all the problems he has with the kids :growlmad: asshole. :growlmad: and this b/c my dd2 tattled to my ex that dd1 took her perfume. :wacko: ridiculous. so he's told my dd1 that she's not coming to his wedding in july and she's not allowed to go with the grandparents and kids to disney. she has cheer camp anyway, but the fact that the asshole actually said those things to her :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::gun::gun::gun: AND he and his father are trying to sell my old house (that's good, we need it sold) BUT they want me to TOTALLY WAIVE the money he owes me from it (thousands of dollars)!!!!!! this is my response.......:finger::finger::finger::finger::finger: but it means i have to hire a lawyer again. ugh. :wacko: good grief, nothing is ever simple or easy with this prick.

on better news, dh and i are moving forward with purchasing the hosue :happydance: working on getting inspections done and appraisals and stuff that the bank requires. we're hoping to close by the end of June. we're not telling the kiddos yet in case it falls through, so we don't get their hopes up. :winkwink: on not so good news, though, dh failed the math test again :cry: poor baby...i feel so terrible for him. he tried and studied so hard. :nope: i feel pretty confident that he did better than the other times and that it was very close, but still very hard to come to terms with for him. and he MUST pass this test to be able to keep his job, so it's VERY stressful now. he has one more opportunity to try to pass again before the end of June, before his contract runs out. :sad1: so he will get more tutoring and try again, but it's very scary. especially since we're buying a house. i'm trying to keep a positive outlook for dh, but i'm very nervous about it. i'm sure we'll work something out with the school if he doesn't pass, it's just so stressful, especially since he's an english teacher, not a stupid math teacher. :nope: so our journey with that isn't over yet. 

anyway, kids have 8 more days of school, then summer break :happydance: i have a lighter work load. money will be tight, but doable. my last time working saturday is this coming weekend :happydance: can't wait to go to the beach!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> Outty belly button lol my legging use to have a constant inprint where my belly button was near the end :haha:
> 
> Imay just buy loads of string vests and some swimshorts instead of swimsuits so i dont feel as hot :shrug: dunno havnt ever gone abroad whilst pregnant so dont have a clue.

yes, two pieces feels good! mine is an adjustable tanktop and a separate skirt. comfy, but when i got in the water it seemed like material was flying everywhere lol


----------



## pk2of8

oh loveybear...i'm sorry i missed you hun :hugs: wanted to send great big :hug: i'm sure you've said before, and i'm sorry i've forgotten...what did you need IUI for again? problems with you or dh or both? or unexplained? it's not impossible to see a bfp with a temp drop still, but you know your body best. I'm praying for you sweetie :hugs: how many dpo are you now? (sorry for the 20 questions....) how have you been doing the IUI? are you doing a trigger or using opk's? any other med stimulation for it? i'm only asking b/c me and dh will be going to the specialist next Monday (June 6th) and i'm hoping to try IUI first time next cycle if no bfp this time...or if we still have to do more tests then maybe July cycle. i'm just trying to learn as much as i can beforehand... :dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes, lovin the bump, i think it may be the position im stood in that makes the baby look low:shrug:
poppy, get on ebay!!! i got mine for a bout a quid!!!! BARGAIN!!!!!:winkwink:
pk...OH wont budge with the decorating, he cant and wont do it, but its fine, i will do it my self!!:happydance: your ex sounds like he has major dickhead issues :hugs: xxx


----------



## poppy666

OMG PK what a total tosser for saying that to his own daughter, id go off my head if my ex said anything like that :growlmad: You make sure you get every penny that dirt bag owes you 'im ranting' sorry but i hate guys like that.

Sorry to hear your DH failed exam he must be gutted and will pray he passes next time, must be very stressful especially when its his career at stake.


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yeah :hugs: to dh for exam xx


----------



## poppy666

Just noticed korbens chin is different to this one's OMG this one has a pointed chin dunno where he gets that from cos me and OH dont have pointed :wacko:

Need to check the milkmans chin :haha:
 



Attached Files:







baby pics 042.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 5









12wk scan 018 - Copy.JPG
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pk2of8

thank you MC and poppy. don't worry about the rant either poppy. he is a total asswipe. i can't stand him. i feel like such an idiot when i think about how long i stayed with him (10 YEARS!!!). ugh.


----------



## pk2of8

well maybe it's a little girl poppy :happydance: :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

PK i dont want a girl with a pointed chin that wont look nice :haha: just dont know where chin shape come from, maybe sort itself out before born 'better' lol


----------



## babydream

Hello :hi:

How is everyone doing?? Just came to say 'hi'. when is the first baby ding dong due???? Phoebe is it??? Hope you all preggo ladies are okay and ttc girls keeping positive. :thumbup:

Sleepingbubs, i've heard what happened, i'm sorry hunni. 

Nothing to report from me, dh still has to do his second SA as hospital messed up his bloodtest and couldn't do it when we went. so it's this friday. All sucks! 

Keep well girls, thinking of you a lot <3 xxxx

PS. Poppy and MC, how nice of you to welcome a newbie on the site (mrswil) hahahahahaha


----------



## poppy666

Babydream good luck for friday lovely and nice to see you online :hugs:

Yeah we thought we'd give a nice warm welcome :haha:

Think its Pheobe, Tink, Coral, MC and havnt got a clue


----------



## babydream

Thanks poppy, we need tons of luck lol! You having a scan on 4th?? do i remember well??? good luck with that sweetie xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yes Saturday, OH looking forward he missed 12wk one due to work so be nice for him. Hope you dont have to wait ages for SA results sweetie, then fx'd closer to you starting your family xx


----------



## pk2of8

what am i missing?? who's mrswil?? 

babyd, so good to see you hunni :hugs:

poppy, pointed chins on girls can be pretty...means she'd have a "heart-shaped" face. :flower: think...Reese Witherspoon (actress)... :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

hey girls,

hopes lovely bump hun, and love the swimsuit! 

MC you too look great in the swimsuit, just need the sun now!:haha:

pk sorry to hear dh failed his test again:hugs:and that your ex is being:hugs: a dickhead!:growlmad:

babydream nice to see you, good luck with the testing. i must of missed mrswils but can guess who it was:haha:

poppy i think u have a girl, do a google for pointy chin gender and read it seems 95% of girls have:haha: pointy chins:happydance: i will post my pointy chinned girl when i go on my main comp. im pretty sure her chin was very pointed. ok calm down dont get too excited coral:haha:


----------



## coral11680

ok this is my pic from my gender scan
 



Attached Files:







IMG baby scans_0003.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## poppy666

Dont be getting me excited now :haha: I just have this vision if a girl and she came early like HALLOWEEN im in trouble she got a pointy chin :rofl: but like PK says Reese Witherspoon is gorgeous so i can handle that lol


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> ok this is my pic from my gender scan

Ahhh pointy lol thats like 4wk after mine was done so maybe wont be as obvious on next scan :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

seriously google it though


----------



## poppy666

I darnt lol but will do once ive finished tea 'shepherds pie' nom nom.... 4 more sleeps :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

and to totally go against the grain here is my little boy, 20 week scan/gender scan xxx no pointy chin here!! :thumbup: looks good for a lady there poppy!
:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







20 Week scan (2).jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mothercabbage

jigsaw almost complete, :argh: im not readyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## pk2of8

awww it'll be ok MC :hugs: you'll be ready when time comes :flower:

was there a post on here from "mrswils"??? dang i feel like such a boob sometimes :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Rhys looks cute there bless :cloud9: lol jigsaw nearly complete not long now for quite a few ding dongs :happydance: Im just dreading your birth stories hope everyone's goes well or im demanding a section :haha:

Only thing im scared of is hemorrhaging again really am x


----------



## mothercabbage

thats connor...i still think Rhys is a girl, im so paranoid pmsl i will give a full and franked detailed birth story lol, and you will be fine poppy!!!! :hugs::kiss:
just checked Rhys scan pic...rounded chin...PHEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> awww it'll be ok MC :hugs: you'll be ready when time comes :flower:
> 
> was there a post on here from "mrswils"??? dang i feel like such a boob sometimes :dohh:

No post on here but think Amy joined up again under another name x


----------



## coral11680

hehe so looking good for pointy chin, wheres tink with her girl scan pics?


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> thats connor...i still think Rhys is a girl, im so paranoid pmsl i will give a full and franked detailed birth story lol, and you will be fine poppy!!!! :hugs::kiss:
> just checked Rhys scan pic...rounded chin...PHEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwww

pmsl still could be a girl :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

ohhhh!!! i forgot to tell you girls...dh and i were talking about baby names over the weekend :cloud9: we've only ever really joked about it in the past. dh says he wants to name a boy, Ezekiel, and we could call him 'Zeke' for short if we wanted to. awwwwww i LOVE it!!! he also said Madison for a girl...i don't like it. too popular but we'll keep talking about it and come up with something. if we are blessed with twins, then maybe Ezekiel and Isaac...dh also likes. although, i just realized i have a cousin named Isaac..hhhmmmm....will have to think about that one...


----------



## poppy666

I like Zeke that was in my list for korben. Use to like Madison but agree its really popular over here too. nice names tho and good your both talking names :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

i agree pops :hugs: nice to know dh is thinking about it that seriously too, that he has ideas for names. so if we do Ezekiel, then it would be with dh's first name as the middle name so Ezekiel Patrick. :cloud9:


----------



## pk2of8

we stopped by to visit my parents before coming home last night and dh was joking about the names with my mom and told her that if we have twin boys he wants to name them "Axel" and "Alabama" :rofl::rofl: he had my mother in stitches :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Alabama is cute :rofl::rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

:haha::rofl: well, i didn't finish it...that would be as in "Alabama Thunderpussy" :rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

NOT soooo cute :rofl::rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

:rofl: EXACTLY!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

so now im looking at my babys chin in the 20 wk ultrasound pictures. it seems mine doesnt have a pointy or not pointy chin. in some pics it looks pointy, in some not. maybe my baby is destined for two sets of genitalia..


----------



## Hopes314

first pic = not pointy chin. second = pointy, and third pic = random in between.
 



Attached Files:







scan3(2).jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2









scan3.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2









scan3(3).jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poppy666

Not as pointy as mine.......... i mean you'd mistake that for Pinocchio if it was his nose :haha:

:shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

pinocchio! :rofl:

..the things we say about our unborn children sometimes :haha:


----------



## poppy666

lol i know, im bad :blush: im still thinking boy for you aww cute pic's x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!
Well i got a smiley face on my clearblue digi opk today which is super early for me as it's only cd15, so it's time to get busy haha

PK glad u had a gd anniversary, FX for that extra special pressie x
Poppy can't wait til your gender scan 
Tink hope u had a gd bbq today!
MC and Hopes beautiful bumps girls x
Babydream nice to c u hun, gd luck with the tests coming up *hugs*
Coral still no furniture!? lol

If i have missed any one i am so sorry but u all know i love ya's x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny make sure your busy for next 4 days and no getting out of bed for the toilet afterwards :haha: sending loads of baby dust your way lovely :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## coral11680

hmm i think girl for you hopes.

jenny get to :sex: hun and catch that eggy


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> thats connor...i still think Rhys is a girl, im so paranoid pmsl i will give a full and franked detailed birth story lol, and you will be fine poppy!!!! :hugs::kiss:
> just checked Rhys scan pic...rounded chin...PHEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> pmsl still could be a girl :haha:Click to expand...

:tease:


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes i say :blue: if you check out the august thread, look at the amount of :blue: bumps compared to :pink: there is more than double!!!! august is deffo a boy month!!!
if you have a boy poppy and my Rhys turns out to be a girl,shall we swap lol...awwwww id have to change his name to rhianna or something!:dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

3 SLEEPS TO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.i think i have an obsession with your scan poppy!! think pink think pink


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: yes pink thoughts Pops :haha: 

Missing yesterday I know, my friends stayed till 11:30pm zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz could barely walk but the end due to a combination of elephant legs like never before in this pregnancy (they were so full i couldn't bed my leg properly!) and the SPD from being a little too mobile. Didn't sleep all that well either. Trying to recuperate today.

Will read back in a bit, got a few phone calls etc to make then I'll see what you have all been up too x


----------



## coral11680

Morning girls :hi:

Tink wow sounds like you over did it yesterday. Has the swelling gone down now after having your legs up all night? It's supposed to be really warm then next few days too.

Poppy only 3 days now how exciting! 

Not sure what to do today, don't feel like doing anything but kids are bored again. Chloe is itching to spend her birthday money too!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Lol Poppy i will never convince DH to bd for the next 4 days as we have already dtd the last 3 nights so i will bargain with him to do it agin tonight then hope for the best! I think today will be classed as my O day so tomorrow entering the dreaded tww, just away to order some ic's x


----------



## coral11680

Wel bd'ing the last 3 nights is perfect timing jenny!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Coral, yes things seem to have worked out well timing wise this cycle so here's hoping *praying* x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes swelling gone down a lot over night, but still pretty bad today. Feels like me feet at gonna explode when I walk on them, not looking forward to the next couple of days :cry:

I get why you can't be bothered Coral, i am the same. Although I had lots of offers of people taking various kids out this week but they can't be bothered to go out either :rofl: think its contagious! x

Jenny, massive truck loads of :dust: on your O, sooooooooooooooo hope this is your month. Tie DH to bed if you have to but get another :spermy: top up. This month is your month, PMA PMA PMA!!!! :haha: :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

Tink I wish my kids couldn't be bothered they keep bothering me to go to lakeside!
Did you see U's talking about jaw shape yesterday on scan pics,? Do you have a front facing scan pic of lillyanne to compare?


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> 3 SLEEPS TO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.i think i have an obsession with your scan poppy!! think pink think pink

:rofl::rofl: Think everyone's obsessing i take it nobody due a scan :haha: 3 more sleeps tho :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Jenny ok let you off with 3 pmsl i only dtd twice OH was getting fed up cos i didnt really know where i was half the time in my cycle so kept jumping him just incase :haha:

Tink get those legs up today lovely, never suffered with swollen feet etc mustnt be nice :hugs:

MC ok we'll swap lol btw Rhianna is a lovely name if Rhys pops out a girl instead :thumbup:

Coral do same as me today sweet FA :winkwink:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Aww thanks Tink, i am going to try keep my PMA going this cycle! U and Poppy are right tho i will not be taking NO as an answer from DH tonight haha x


----------



## puppycat

Hi ladies

Sorry been MIA but been feeling crap - head's shot so I have no idea what's been going on (you ladies have started getting chatty again an so much to catch up on!)

Poppy Laura's scan pic showed a pointy chin but i don't think she has one now or did when she was born.

Jenny :dust:

Tink hope your feet are going down, the swelling is horrid :hugs:

I can't remember when I last commented or what I said but my last week in brief is;

went away BH weekend with DH and Laura to a bike rally in Builth Wells, weather crap but good time anyway. Got a tattoo while I was there, will post a pic shortly. Been nauseous, generally yuk, headache, tired, constantly for about a week, BFN so must be a clingy bug - not amused.

Got a job centre interview thing today at 11.20 so just off to that. Joy. Just want to go to bed.

Oh and according to my cycle I'm fertile and DH jumped me last night (must have been my Ann Summers party last night making him a bit horny) :haha:

catch up later x


----------



## poppy666

Just get the chains and whips out he wont complain then :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes just read back, not got any to compare with as mine are all pretty side on. Will post one anyway, I wouldn't be surprised if she did have a pointy chin though cause I have a chin that sticks out a mile :rofl: x
 



Attached Files:







166837_494602588378_689163378_6190145_4758727_n.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Great to have you back Puppycat, sucks that you have been feeling rough all for a BFN though :hugs: Good luck with the job interview!!! speak to you when you get back x


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat good luck with your job interview lovely :hugs::hugs:

Tink think ive had everyone get their 12wk scan pics out and all pointy chins for girls, but think ive broken the theory if this one's a boy pmsl I still like Carson for a boy for some reason :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

:dust: to jenny and puppycat:dust:

@tink...:hugs: hope you get rested n recouperated today!!:thumbup:

asfm....not doing much today, lazy day :yipee: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

carson is nice....not liking Rhinana for a girl though, gonna have to swap babies :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

MC think your due date same as my sisters she got brought forward to 19th August :thumbup:

ok we swap, but yours be 3mth older so make sure in a routine lol


----------



## coral11680

Hmm I still say girl for you pops but not long to wait now. 

Beautiful day today might sit in the garden later and try not to burn! Kids are excited as one on chloes caterpillars turned into a butterfly overnight, 4 more to go :)


----------



## coral11680

Puppycat lots of :dust: and look forward to your tattoo pic


----------



## poppy666

Coral weather cloudy and damp here so not doing much


----------



## mothercabbage

weather crappy here, looks like it may rain:rain:
ha! in a routine by 3 months....not in my house lol, gonna need babydream to come stay with us if you want Rhiana in a routine lol...
baby just tried turning...ouch....head still under ribs though....:growlmad:


----------



## coral11680

I'm such a dingbat! :dohh: just had a missed call from the midwife, forgot about my appointment at 11! So made another one for next Friday! When the kids are off I lose track of the days etc! :haha: wonder if it matters that it's 10 days after? She didn't seem to care :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

i dont have another MW app until 34 weeks.......
i dont suppose it matters coral..:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Think it be fine Coral. Got mine Monday its been 6wks since i seen midwife pfft.... MC doubt this one will have a routine so soon with korben :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

thats exactly what i was thinking...but with Connor lol..
i want a new ticker! going to hunt one down, although i do like that one you have poppy.
also...anyone get loads of braxton hicks?? im getting loads! x


----------



## poppy666

Korben had an hour sleep yesterday and didnt go bed till 11pm last night cos he wasnt tired... sometimes he wont sleep all day and goes bed at 8pm but still wakes during the night for a bottle :dohh:

Pinch ticker then lol


----------



## mothercabbage

pinched lol
connor always has a 2hr sleep around 1-3pm, then goes to bed between 8-9pm...should be 1 hr in afternoon and bed between 6-7pm...still in our bed too, we gotta take chloe out of big bedroom and make it a boys room so connor will prob be unsettled when we move rooms...may as well have the quiet life and just leave him in our bed until rooms swapped:thumbup: gonna wait until baby here though...chloe may have to share with a little sister yet:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah korben still coming in my bed, but need to sort it by time this one here. I have a 4 bedroomed house but the 3rd bedroom is a walk through to the attic and gage in attic, wade in other bedroom so dont even have a room for korben nevermind another baby. Cant put wade up in attic with gage cos they need their privacy n they'd kill each other, so i need a proper 3 bed with two rooms dowbstairs 'wade can sleep downstairs' :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

your house sounds manic!:wacko:
buy a big garden shed!!! put bunk beds in it....least if the boiys kill each other you wont hear it lol xx


----------



## poppy666

pmsl good idea :haha:

Yes it can be hectic if Rhys is on leave, i get korben asleep on sofa in afternoon if im lucky and you can garantee someone comes barging through and wakes him up, so yeah will be worse when this one here. Gage n Wade need to leave home lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym took the dogs round the field and now chilling x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

lol, throw them out!!(kiddin') :haha: awwww poor lads! connor also sleeps on sofa of an afternoon, we have similar little ones by the sounds of it:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral I did that the other week :haha: as long as you have no concerns then should be fine! I only see mine so frequently because of the risk factor with me. 

MC, yes I get tons of BH's, annoying things :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr im trying to get him sleep now cos he's knackered but he fighting it and putting his dummy behind sofa so i have to pull it out to get it OMG why dont they just go sleep instead of crying :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

connor isnt sleeping yet either, i wanted to sleep with him, OH will be home in an hour and i wanted to have a sleep before he got home so we could go into town for paint!!! never mind.....sleep is for wimps eh!!:rofl:
im online looking for a pram....still............:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Im watching a new IQ sterilser atm on ebay... korben driving me mad pmsl i never get sleep till evening time


----------



## poppy666

*KORBEN ZONKED *​ :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Image032.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mothercabbage

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Coral-2i...shchairs_GL&hash=item43a659564e#ht_4127wt_857
what do you think of this...i think i like it..:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> *KORBEN ZONKED *​ :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

he's a cutie xx:hugs: sleepy boy :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Coral-2i...shchairs_GL&hash=item43a659564e#ht_4127wt_857
> what do you think of this...i think i like it..:happydance:

I like that one nice colour :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

They all cute when asleep pmsl


----------



## mothercabbage

or this??
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Saturn-2...shchairs_GL&hash=item43a6634ece#ht_4718wt_857


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> They all cute when asleep pmsl

very true!! :rofl: 
you buying a new steriliser?? didnt you save korbens? im using connors...like new!:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

I bought korben's secondhand off ebay, was hardly used at the time, but ive used it for 12mths solid so thought id buy a new one, they not as expensive as they were when preggo with korben.


----------



## mothercabbage

i see, lol... they selling mine on ebay...one at £.6.pmsl. https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Boots-Baby-B...sulators_LE&hash=item3f0a23badd#ht_500wt_1099 .i paid almost £40!!!!!!!!! dug it out of the loft the other week, de scaled and as new:thumbup:
still want a rainforest swing i think....lots of people say they are a God send...just dont want baby to get used to it too much,another baby that needs to be rocked to sleep..:dohh:... ohhhhh i need a baby bath! :dohh: why have i left that off my list!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I like the prams MC! x

Awwwwwww cutie Korben x

Oh forgot to say Hey Caz :wave: sorry, thread moving too fast :haha: x


----------



## caz & bob

well just got my conceive plus wooppp will be trying it late with the soft cups wooppp x x x


----------



## poppy666

messy job but gotta be done caz :haha::haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Poppy n MC are u girls still off the cigs?
Im giving up as of today but have got myself an e-cig, it's called a sky cig and it is really good. It looks like a cig, gives off a vapour which u can inhale and exhale and actually feels like a cig. U can buy the cartridges in higher or lower strenghs (company will eventually bring out a 0mg strengh) and all different flavours too! Google it girls im feeling hopeful that this will help me kick the habbit x


----------



## LEW32

Hello All!

Jenny- FXing for you- sounds like you BD at the perfect time!
Caz- good luck- I know alot of ladies had luck with concieve plus....messy stuff I hear tho!

Tink- sorry you are swelling so much hun! I have been swelling too- mostly the ankles and feet but think its moving to my calves as well...ugh.

Coral- how are you feeling?

Poppy- a few more days- woohoo! I will have to dig out my little ones u/s pics to look for a pointy chin....

MC- I like those prams- really like the second one! Hope you are feeling well!

Hopes- :hi: you have a very nice round bump! love the pix! Mine is so huge now....and so LOW.

babyd- its great to see you on here!!!!!!! Hope you are doing well hun!

As for me, I have a doc appt tonight. Kinda don't feel like going- the heat has been unbearable here- going to be 92 today with HIGH humidity for 3rd day in a row. Its awful. I have been trying to stay inside as much as possible...yuck. Considering the norm is 77 degrees- this is ridiculous!

OH thinks I am going to go early (he is predicting July 11th) - I hope he is RIGHT! Would love a week or two early...the days have been dragging.


----------



## LEW32

Oh, and PK- I almost forgot hun!

Your pix on FB are lovely- looks like you had a great weekend.
Ex seems like a major a-hole- :hug: to your daughter! What a fecker! 

And so cute that your OH is talking baby names...awwwwww


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Poppy n MC are u girls still off the cigs?
> Im giving up as of today but have got myself an e-cig, it's called a sky cig and it is really good. It looks like a cig, gives off a vapour which u can inhale and exhale and actually feels like a cig. U can buy the cartridges in higher or lower strenghs (company will eventually bring out a 0mg strengh) and all different flavours too! Google it girls im feeling hopeful that this will help me kick the habbit x

No im still down to around 8 a day :dohh: but will google those you suggested x


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Jenny- FXing for you- sounds like you BD at the perfect time!
> Caz- good luck- I know alot of ladies had luck with concieve plus....messy stuff I hear tho!
> 
> Tink- sorry you are swelling so much hun! I have been swelling too- mostly the ankles and feet but think its moving to my calves as well...ugh.
> 
> Coral- how are you feeling?
> 
> Poppy- a few more days- woohoo! I will have to dig out my little ones u/s pics to look for a pointy chin....
> 
> MC- I like those prams- really like the second one! Hope you are feeling well!
> 
> Hopes- :hi: you have a very nice round bump! love the pix! Mine is so huge now....and so LOW.
> 
> babyd- its great to see you on here!!!!!!! Hope you are doing well hun!
> 
> As for me, I have a doc appt tonight. Kinda don't feel like going- the heat has been unbearable here- going to be 92 today with HIGH humidity for 3rd day in a row. Its awful. I have been trying to stay inside as much as possible...yuck. Considering the norm is 77 degrees- this is ridiculous!
> 
> OH thinks I am going to go early (he is predicting July 11th) - I hope he is RIGHT! Would love a week or two early...the days have been dragging.

Lew yes dig piccy out pmsl got everyone at it, gotta be 12wk if you got it :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls but it wasn't a job interview, it was an interview with the job centre - waste of blumin time though, they just like to see you and make sure you turn up. :growlmad:

Anyway here's my tattoo - pretty :thumbup:

Oh and did another test just now BFN, OPK's getting darker though so maybe ticker is right, just don't understand why I have 24/7 nausea which is only placated by eating but then I get almighty heartburn :dohh: :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







tattoolyn.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## caz & bob

puppycat love your tattoo x x


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat pretty tattoo! i have one but i want another so baddd. hopefully after the baby comes OH and i will get the babys name somewhere matching very small :)


----------



## poppy666

This is mine but needs re-doing but cant whilst on blood thinners... i passed out and hit my head on the chair when the tattooist started doing it :haha:
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## caz & bob

i haven't got 1 think i would pass out if i had 1 x x x


----------



## Hopes314

poppy you passed out!? yikes! im usually pretty good with needles and pain and all, so i did ok with mine, but it hurt more than i thought it would and i curled my toes up for the whole hour lol


----------



## poppy666

It hurt like hell on my back lol, think it was more id not eaten and i was nervous before he started it, never again :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Ha ha - I nearly passed out but I always do where needles are involved, had to stop while I came round :haha:

Glad I had it though. It's mad how many people have them now isn't it!!


----------



## Hopes314

well, at least its one of those things you got to try. i got mine on my 18th birthday just because it was something i felt like i had to try lol. after baby comes and if i ever get skinny again, then ill get more tattoos.


----------



## poppy666

Hopes you'll go back skinny lol i went back to a size 8 after my 1st and i put 3 stone on whilst pregnant, but harder to lose the weight after your 2nd or 3rd :cry:

Puppycat i know loads with tattoo's but im scared to go back for this one re-done nevermind having another :haha:


----------



## puppycat

IF only we could just get colouring in with no outline :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i have 7 tattoos..and ill get more, just dont bother me having them done, i have two on my arm,2 on my wrists one on lower back,1 on my thigh and one near lady bits :blush: 
what a shitty day here..........cant stop eating...on a brighter note got more paint :yipee: so back to the painting tomorrow!! x


----------



## puppycat

Come on MC - show us your tats!! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

lol....will try to find photos with them on....if not ill have to take new ones pmsl :haha:


----------



## puppycat

:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

hi girls,

was dragged to the shops by the kids. Chloe bought her self a few things with her Birthday money and Ryan had to get new trainers for school, his toes were squashed in his old ones from September!

Like the prams MC have you made a decision?

I don't have any tattoo's yet but want one someday. I like your new one puppycat. I love yours too poppy.

Hi lew I'm doing ok thanks, maybe you will go early and have the baby the same day as me July 12th?:happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

its going to be too exciting when people start having their babies and posting pictures and having new stories to tell!!


----------



## poppy666

Yeah us early ding dongs be hiding behind the sofa reading your stories :haha:

no i cant grumble korbens birth was brill apart from end bit, so hope this one the same quick labour


----------



## Hopes314

where has phoebe been!? isnt she due soon!?


----------



## poppy666

Isnt Pheobe just in 3wks? oh hope she comes on soon she's our 1st :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

yep i think its just a few weeks, theyre not letting her go past 38 weeks right? ahh anticipation!


----------



## poppy666

I look back at her ticker she got 3wks 3 days to go.... cant wait :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

I think my mammoth nipple is faulty. Yes, I have one "mammoth" sized nipple, as OH calls it, and one normal-ish sized nipple. Anyway, it must have leaked like crazy last night in my sleep. I woke up this morning and i was covered in dry flaky crusty-ness from collarbone to bellybutton! lol


----------



## pk2of8

*lurking today* :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Ewww hopes lovely :haha:

:wave: PK :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

can you tell OH hasnt been home the last couple days? Ive done nothing but bnb and facebook :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Well thats my last load of washing for today, bloody weather ive been having to use dryer all day :growlmad:


----------



## Hopes314

it seems like you guys get more rain than us? sorry im not very geographical lol, i wouldnt know if that is typical or not


----------



## puppycat

lol yeh we get our fair share of rain but that's why our country's so green :)


----------



## Hopes314

weve been hoping for rain for a few days, weve been having to hand water the new grass in our front yard twice a day lol


----------



## puppycat

I've been waiting for dry weather so i can catch up on some washing, we're over-run!


----------



## Hopes314

we have never hung our clothes out to dry, but OH has asked about it before, it sounds like a nice idea. not many people around here really do that i guess. but somehow we have quite the build up of dirty laundry right now, and no good excuse hah


----------



## poppy666

UK weather is just sucks


----------



## puppycat

We've only got a small yard garden and a low line so the washing takes ALL day to dry but it's so much easier than having it in the house for 2 days! Haven't got a tumble dryer or anywhere to put one!


----------



## caz & bob

girls they have pulled a body out of the canal round her don't no who he is yet aw its a shame they pulled some one out last year a old man and now someone else weird x x x


----------



## poppy666

Awww thats aweful bless, in my town we just get people jumping off the multi storey carpark :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

yeh we get people jumping from the multi story which is horrid because it's opposite a junior school :(

In Cardiff they find them in the Taff


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww hopes, good to see more of you here girly! :hugs: x

Hey Lew, yes the swelling is rotten. Hope yours doesn't get too much worse :hugs: x

Oh my, not got energy or brain power to take in anything else. What's happening here? :rofl: 

Still swollen here. Had some shocked friends worrying about me, apparently I look ready to burst :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ahhhhh now I remeber :haha: 

Loving the tattoo Puppycat!!! x

Caz, such a shame, wonder what happened? x


----------



## coral11680

the weather here has been gorgeous all day, I think we tend to get nicer weather in the south near London:shrug: supposed to be 24 tomorrow thats almost 80 degrees farenheit so perfect, not too hot or too cool. :happydance:

I think I did too much walking today my legs and back are killing me now. Just ate a huge steak cooked on the grill with fried onions, sweetcorn and beans yum, now I'm stuffed and can't move :rofl:
still can't help nesting though, did more baby washing and set my pram up in the living room, think I'm losing the plot!:rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

tink, you looked ready to burst ages ago!


----------



## Hopes314

coral, your not crazy, id be doing the same if i had it all here already. Were waiting until after baby shower to get the last of the baby items, and im sure we will be putting everything together as soon as it arrives here :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mmmmmmmm I want your dinner Coral :haha: I like a bit of steak :) i didn't admit it earlier, but I'm still nesting like crazy. I can't move about a lot, but i have been washing baby stuff (making kids load/unload/peg out) ironing baby stuff (sitting down) and 'disinfecting' things with dettol ... :rofl: Coral, we might have lost the plot but we have lost the plot together :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Hopes. I was pushing our pram around the garden at 27 weeks :rofl: such fun :haha: when's your shower? x


----------



## poppy666

OMG im hungry now, could eat some lamb chops with nice crispy fat nom nom


----------



## mothercabbage

**stalking**..cba...emotional....happy but emotional...xx


----------



## poppy666

MC get an early night if you can :hugs: korben still up dancing around the lounge :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

Hehe glad I'm not the only one then! :haha: just put my swing together upstairs but it is a small one that folds, so not too bad.

Tink is it just your legs and feet swelling? You have to be careful if your hands and face swell right?

mc hope u ok hun:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I think Tink personally needs to be tied down to a chair for her own good cos she never gonna rest :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## natalies1982

hello all just popping in to say hi and hope ur all doing well and pregnancy's are going well.

im 37 weeks on sunday so not long now. 

how is everyone?


----------



## coral11680

Hi natalies wow not long for you, good luck with the birth.


----------



## poppy666

OMG Nat cant believe your 37wks awww you and Phoebe be racing to the labour ward at this rate :haha: hope your well sweetie and everythings going smoothly x


----------



## natalies1982

when is phoebe due? 

do u know what ur having poppy?

thanks coral im quite scared about it all now got probs with my HB levels so got to see cons on friday. also was on labour ward last mon with back contractions then thought my waters went on friday so been abit of a mad week.

how is your pregnancies going?


----------



## poppy666

Phoebe due 3wks 3 days lol havnt worked date out. I dont know what im having till Saturday :wacko: what you having?


----------



## natalies1982

oh she is very close to me then im due the 26th june so have 3 weeks and 4 left 

yes a little boy who will be called James :)


----------



## natalies1982

oh good luck for saturday do u have any feelings?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Natalies!!!!!!!! hey honey!!!!!!!! missed ya. Wow, can't believe your so nearly there. Sorry you had a tough week, hoping its all stress free and straight forward for you now. Are you all set? x

Pops, DH is trying to tie me up :rofl: I keep trying to haul myself up and he keeps pushing me back down :rofl:

Errrrrrm to be honest Coral, its not looking fantastic. I am swollen all over, mainly feet and legs but face puffy too. Packing the hospital bag for real in the morning, got a bad feeling I might be hospital bound soon ... hoping hard that my pees clear at least or its willow suite for the weekend :cry: x


----------



## poppy666

Awwww, well i hope you pop back in missy when your in labour so we can wish you well lovely, there is a few of you one after the other due to give birth :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

natalies1982 said:


> oh good luck for saturday do u have any feelings?

No not got any feelings what sex just getting prepared for my 5th boy :haha: as long as he/she healthy i be ok x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes don't be a stranger Natalies, want to hear all the details :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Natalies!!!!!!!! hey honey!!!!!!!! missed ya. Wow, can't believe your so nearly there. Sorry you had a tough week, hoping its all stress free and straight forward for you now. Are you all set? x
> 
> Pops, DH is trying to tie me up :rofl: I keep trying to haul myself up and he keeps pushing me back down :rofl:
> 
> Errrrrrm to be honest Coral, its not looking fantastic. I am swollen all over, mainly feet and legs but face puffy too. Packing the hospital bag for real in the morning, got a bad feeling I might be hospital bound soon ... hoping hard that my pees clear at least or its willow suite for the weekend :cry: x

Your gonna end up having Lilyanne early, that swelling dont sound good Tink :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Wow natalies so probably looking sooner than 3 weeks! Good luck again. I'm having a girl. I am booked in for a csection for July 12th so just under 6 weeks for me.

Tink, oh no you need to see the midwife ASAP and get your urine checked Hun. :jo:


----------



## poppy666

Coral tomorrow drag her to the midwifes :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I am honeys, don't panic, going tomorrow. BP is up, but its not dangerous yet. Just hoping its the heat and I get a bit more time at home. Had enough but were not quite ready yet :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

No still a bit soon isn't it, you don't want to go this early but best to get checked aye.


----------



## coral11680

:haha: pops that's if I remember! Can't remember my own appointments :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Saw a visitor before lurking


----------



## natalies1982

oh no tinkerbell hope ur ok hun and baby stays cooking for a while longer

good luck for section on 12th july coral not long left at all

we are all set nearly.cot went up today, ordering last few bits 2morrow and then just wait. ive got consulant on friday about my HB so will see what they say. dont fancy having to inject myself so hope they come up with a better solution


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Exactly, best for her to cook another couple of weeks really but we shall see I guess. DH will have to get the rest of the nesting done :rofl: I'll leave him some fairy and dettol :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Saw a visitor before lurking

Me too :winkwink:

We just worry about you Tink n Lilyanne so hope everything goes ok tomorrow x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Do you have symptoms with the low HB? I take it your on tablets already? My 'cure' is a ton of red meat, watercress and spinach, washed down with masses of orange juice. Have you seen spatone? or feroglobin? I brought mine up from 8 to 10.5 in a week on feroglobin and the beef n greens diet x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww thanks Pops, I admit I always leave things a bit too long. I'm a crap patient, but I knew I had the appointment tomorrow and decided to wait unless anything got worse which is hasn't really, it just went down a little over night then came back today. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and yes, I saw also :winkwink: x


----------



## poppy666

Well if you do get admitted early dont forget your broadband dongle or phone x


----------



## natalies1982

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Do you have symptoms with the low HB? I take it your on tablets already? My 'cure' is a ton of red meat, watercress and spinach, washed down with masses of orange juice. Have you seen spatone? or feroglobin? I brought mine up from 8 to 10.5 in a week on feroglobin and the beef n greens diet x

yep i can hardly manage to get up 5 steps at home b4 needing to collapse. feel so tired and drained, heart palpations to.

it was 11.9 at 12 weeks, 10.4 at 28 weeks so put on 2 iron tabs, 9.5 at 32 weeks and at 35+5 was 8.9. ive been on 4 iron tabs since 32 weeks and im on ferrous sulphate. 

i feel alwful all the time cant do much with the kids house is suffering because im to shattered to do anything.


----------



## natalies1982

tinkerbell have they taken any blood from you to check?


----------



## natalies1982

sorry meant 3 iron tablets hospital wanted me on 4 but my gp wouldnt allow 4 so ive been on 3 for 4 weeks now and still dropping


----------



## poppy666

Everything i eat this week is giving me flipping heartburn :cry: rennies do nothing


----------



## natalies1982

heartburn is crap isnt it i find milk sets me off and makes me feel really sick and i heard milk is meant to help it lol

u tried gaviscon?


----------



## China girl

*Lurking*


----------



## coral11680

Hi china
:hi:


----------



## poppy666

natalies1982 said:


> heartburn is crap isnt it i find milk sets me off and makes me feel really sick and i heard milk is meant to help it lol
> 
> u tried gaviscon?

No will buy some tomorrow, thanks x

Hiya CG :hugs:


----------



## loveybear1

pk2of8, I sure am sorry you have to deal with crap from your ex. Sounds like a crappy think to have to worry about. 

It looks like alot of activity has been going on in this thread. 

Well, my 4th IUI failed and I fell into a depression. I am so scared it won't happen for me. I only have 2 more IUI's to go and then they want to discuss other options but that means nothing to me because I can't afford IVF and my ins. doesn't cover it. I can't believe I have come this far to be dissappointed like this. I feel like my reputation and life is on the line. My friends are all watching and listening to what is happening to me and only 1 of them has said positive stuff to me or asked me about it. So, I feel like I have to hide what is going on. Totally lame. Anyways, I am going to try to rest after a stressful day at work. Please send your prayers. I really need God's help on the double. Take care and baby dust to you all. 

Poppy666 I can't believe how far along you are! THat is so awesome! Congrats and I wish you all the best.

Hopes314, I sure can't wait until I have an outty! LOL! I am sure you look adorable!


----------



## pk2of8

loveybear, many prayers and :hug: coming your way sweetie!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: what testing have you and your dh had done?


----------



## Hopes314

loveybear :hugs: we are all here if you need anything.. even just somewhere to rant about it all. I hope you get your outty soon :haha: but whats meant to be will work its way out, dont give up on something you want so badly no matter what those crazy doctors say.. :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lovelybear, right I'm stepping up the prayer here, your in my little prayer notebook. I can imagine how awful things must be right now for you, but you gotta find a little strength left to fight on. Were here for you honey, and know how important this is for you. Come back to rant if you need, and sending you massive hugs :hug: :hugs: :hugs: x

Hey China, sending you bit hugs also :hugs: again feel free to rant if your not up to being positive, here for you honey x

Hey PK :wave: x

Morning the rest of ya! zzzzzzzz I'm still sleeeeeeeeeeeepppppppyyyyyyyy as usual :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and Pops, I suffer from heartburn all the blooming time. I get Gaviscon on prescription, a giant bottle. I don't measure anymore I just swig from the bottle :rofl: its the only thing that soothes it really. Milk is good though, and stear clear of orange juice when its bad x

Natalies, try spa tone or feroglobin. Honestly, the iron tabs didn't do much for me either. I totally understand how you feel, its such an exhausting week feeling :hugs: Make sure your taking your iron at meal times and having vit c with it for absorption too it does help. Yes I have quite regular bloods taken being high risk, I'm on pre-enclampsia watch already so I see midwife every week, and I check my B.P everyday which unfortunately IS creping up still :cry: I'm just hoping its the heat and I can stay at home. Which hospital are you delivering at? x


----------



## babyhopes2010

IM A FRECKING ONION:happydance::fool:

https://img200.imageshack.us/img200/442/oniono.jpg


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all:wave:
congrats on the onion baby hopes:happydance:
i was lurking last night as i was tired and stressed...wonder who else was lurking??? hmmmm got a good idea:thumbup:
tink....hope all goes ok at docs today!!:hugs:
poppy...2 sleepsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss:yipee:

i thought phoebe was being induced early around 18th June, did i dream that?:shrug: x


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies :hi:

lovelybear, big :hug: it sounds like you are very stressed out. I will pray for you and I know its so hard but try to stay positive. I believe it will happen for you:hugs: What testing did you and your DH have before they decided to try IUI?

Tink, you must of been on my mind and I dreamt you had your baby last night! How is the swelling today? any better?

Babyhopes congrats on the onion!:haha::happydance:


----------



## coral11680

morning MC you are right I think Phoebe should be getting induced in a couple of weeks?


----------



## mothercabbage

loveybear1 said:


> pk2of8, I sure am sorry you have to deal with crap from your ex. Sounds like a crappy think to have to worry about.
> 
> It looks like alot of activity has been going on in this thread.
> 
> Well, my 4th IUI failed and I fell into a depression. I am so scared it won't happen for me. I only have 2 more IUI's to go and then they want to discuss other options but that means nothing to me because I can't afford IVF and my ins. doesn't cover it. I can't believe I have come this far to be dissappointed like this. I feel like my reputation and life is on the line. My friends are all watching and listening to what is happening to me and only 1 of them has said positive stuff to me or asked me about it. So, I feel like I have to hide what is going on. Totally lame. Anyways, I am going to try to rest after a stressful day at work. Please send your prayers. I really need God's help on the double. Take care and baby dust to you all.
> 
> Poppy666 I can't believe how far along you are! THat is so awesome! Congrats and I wish you all the best.
> 
> Hopes314, I sure can't wait until I have an outty! LOL! I am sure you look adorable!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> morning MC you are right I think Phoebe should be getting induced in a couple of weeks?

i thought she said june 18th...might be wrong, could spend all day reading back but i dont have time lol..still trying to get decorating done,had a day off of it yesterday so got some catching up to do, how are you today coral?? im tired, bump had me awake at 5am for about an hour...so sore when he moves now..is that normal:shrug: i dont remember chloe/connor hurting me like this at 29(ish) weeks..maybe its him trying to turn..who knows, but my bump tops of legs and back ache today...:cry:


----------



## coral11680

oh big :hugs: mc. I think it is normal, I get sore sometimes and sometimes jump and say "owww" :haha: I don't remember with my other 2 either but they prob did the same. I used to get woken quite a lot around 27/28 weeks but not so much now. I do have sore legs and back though. I also wake up with really stiff and sore hands (carpal tunnel) can't wait for that to be gone!
Enjoy your painting but take plenty of breaks missy! :jo:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes miss!:thumbup: i do half hour of painting and then sit for half hour...only do a couple of hours too, just dont wanna risk anything, OH said he will finish it all when he gets in today ...but i heard that the other day:growlmad: not actually much to do now anyway,well with painting walls...maybe ill get it done by 2pm(OH finishing work)
xx:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

yes do a little and let OH finish it off. I know its hard to stop though once you get going sometimes! x


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies

MC - take it easy hun, I used to have really sore ribs with Laura, she was too long for my tum I think!

Tink - How's the swelling today?

CG - :wave:

Hayfever playing up terrible today and had a huge row with DH last night so not feeling it today :( xx


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

2 more sleeps :happydance:

Loeveybear1 i cant even imagine what you and some of the other Ding Dongs are going through, but will pray one day your blessed lovely and dont give up :hugs:

Tink what time you at midewifes? Im buying some gaviscon today every night imgetting it no matter what i eat, hate heartburn.

MC enjoy your painting, dunno what im doing today weather crap again :growlmad:

Babyhopes congratz on the onion sweetie :happydance:

Puppycat i dont suffer with hayfever but my brother gets it really bad have you got something from chemist for it? :hugs: hope you and DH sort things out x

Went to bed last night changed korbens nappy and found a monster munch crisp stuck in nappy :haha: whats he like lol. Nothing much to do today OH home later for weekend so thats good means i can relax a bit more instead of running after korben 'love weekends for that' lol


----------



## puppycat

I've got some rubbish tabs but will get some from Dr tomorrow hopefully


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm bloated today i am going to do opk in a bit well the body they drag out of the canal is a old man that's been missing since April x x x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh god bless him :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww thats a shame caz..:cry:
as for the painting, did half hours worth:thumbup: but too hot here, so chilling on sofa now...just cant do it in this heat....may potter in the garden later when connor goes off to sleep:happydance:
:rofl: @ monster munch in his nappy....i found the memory card for my digital photo frame in connors a few weeks back:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: amazing what they stick down there pmsl.... its crap weather here we not got the sun :cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

its too hot here, for once i wish it was cooler! wanna get that fecking hall/stairs ready for papering!! 3 walls needed about 5 coats of paint to cover a horrid brown colour, and 1 wall is getting papered in white silver and purple flowery paper:thumbup: still have to touch up doors with white gloss too, i soooooo cba in this weather...FECK IT!


----------



## poppy666

Your paper sounds lovely colour MC, im doing jack shit to this house, kitchen full of damp now i got wood lice all over :cry: everytime it rains i could take a shower in my kitchen, landlord wont do anything ' tosser' its so unhealthy.


----------



## mothercabbage

awww poppy not good:hugs:...my house was built around the war time so its quite old, needs new doors skirting etc,new plaster wouldnt go a miss on the walls too, but i like my house, finally getting round to re-vamping it...my room next!!!:happydance:
will take a pic once walls done of hall/stairs..paper is lovely!!!


----------



## poppy666

Yep deffo take some pics :happydance:

Right ive run out of tea n milk etc so popping to Asda get some food and gaviscon.


----------



## mothercabbage

you got heart burn?? not suffered (so far) with that, now n again if i eat late on but nothing too bad, poor you:hugs:
have fun shopping! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

No heartburn yet generally of an evening and i didnt get any till near the end with korben so it can just piss off :haha:

Just got back n its nice warm n sunny out now :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just hopping on quickly, decided to pack THE bag this morning just in case :rofl:

Puppycat :hugs: sorry your having a shitty day. I recommend Claritin tabs, Beconase nasal spray, and Opticron eye drops. I come from a long line of HF sufferers x

Coral, I wouldn't mind having bubba soon, like you I'm not very comfy anymore :haha: x

Morning MC, Pops, Caz :wave: chat with you both later, gotta hop off to midwives. Swelling down a bit today so FX all is fine and I can chilax at home for a while longer x


----------



## coral11680

ok good luck let us know what she says


----------



## poppy666

See you soon Tink x


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck tink heres my opk for today dont no if to have sex again or wait till it gets darker x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0184.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## poppy666

Not quite there yet is it, if your OH tired have a rest tonight lol then pounce him tomorrow x


----------



## caz & bob

i will hun x x x


----------



## phoebe

Howdy Chicklettes:howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy:
How are we all? Hope life is treating everyone well. Many apologies for being M.I.A, life has been so god damn hectic, that i can barely keep up with things. My grandad's still in hosp, 2 wks now poor sod, along with 2 aunts. Beirut is almost in completion, with the exception of bloody bedroom furniture *&(&%$>!!! argos!!!!:growlmad::growlmad: but i wont go into a tirade about that as it would a long and lengthy rant!!! Anywho i had a growth scan yesterday and hold on to ur hats girls. But the:baby: estimated fetal weight is 7LB 3OZ!!!!!!!:argh::argh::argh::argh::argh::argh::argh: So one is crapping her pants to put it delicately:rofl::rofl: My induction date is set for 20th june, so have only 18days left!!!:wacko: so thats ample time to get my nike's on and waddle off to disappear for a bit. Well enuff about me. How is everyone doing???? big fat hugs to all my chicks, have missed u all v.v.v.v.muchly and thanks to Cabs and Babyd for ur sweet in boxes on FB. Loadsa love all round xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends:


----------



## coral11680

hey pheebs:hugs::friends: glad to hear you are alive and kicking!:haha:

sorry to hear about your grandad, hope he improves asap.
How annoying with the furniture hope it gets there pronto!

Wow a big chunker you have cooking, but in 18 days hopefully wont get too much bigger, I hear roughly half lb a week so maybe 8 1/2-9lbs which isn't too bad hun, my first was 8lb 13oz and had no probs pushing her out so don't worry. At least you have a date set now how exciting.:happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## poppy666

18 days omg excited :happydance::happydance: and what a fantastic weight not too big or too small :hugs: sooo glad you come on we all been wondering where you were :kiss:


----------



## phoebe

Thanks girls, soz to have caused any concern. But everything is a mile a minute at the sec. And by the time things slow down all i am good for is:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: well that is when chunky munky lets me:haha::haha: did i see ur having a scan sat Pops? Good luck for that lovely, hope all goes well with :baby: be it pink or blue xxxx
Still bloody clueless on the name front here:dohh::dohh::wacko::wacko::shrug::shrug: so far all i have is gi-gantor and mr/s stay puft :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

not long now for you then phoebe x x x


----------



## poppy666

Yes saturday looking forward to it now :happydance: ahhh a name will come to you both soon, be counting down the days now, then roll on a few more weeks for few more ding dongs woohooo :haha:


----------



## phoebe

No not all Caz :wacko: lol xxx So hope u get ur bfp this cycle lovely. Shall be keeping everything crossed for u xx:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Yes saturday looking forward to it now :happydance: ahhh a name will come to you both soon, be counting down the days now, then roll on a few more weeks for few more ding dongs woohooo :haha:

Excellent cant wait to find out what flavour ur baking xx:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> hey pheebs:hugs::friends: glad to hear you are alive and kicking!:haha:
> 
> sorry to hear about your grandad, hope he improves asap.
> How annoying with the furniture hope it gets there pronto!
> 
> Wow a big chunker you have cooking, but in 18 days hopefully wont get too much bigger, I hear roughly half lb a week so maybe 8 1/2-9lbs which isn't too bad hun, my first was 8lb 13oz and had no probs pushing her out so don't worry. At least you have a date set now how exciting.:happydance::happydance: xxx

So how come ur feeling stressed young Corally??? Just seen ur icon effigy doings?? xxx


----------



## poppy666

lol im more interested what flavour your baking :haha: make sure you get plenty of rest sweetie your gonna need it now before :baby: arrives x


----------



## coral11680

oh i put that a few days ago about being stressed. Just havent bothered changing it :rofl: although kids are driving me nuts, they are off for 4 more days! :argh:

Can't wait to find out the sex. I take it you didnt see in between the legs on any of your scans??? There ar eno names you like at all???? xx


----------



## coral11680

poppy can't believe only 2 more sleeps so exciting!! :pink: or :blue: I think :pink:


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> oh i put that a few days ago about being stressed. Just havent bothered changing it :rofl: although kids are driving me nuts, they are off for 4 more days! :argh:
> 
> Can't wait to find out the sex. I take it you didnt see in between the legs on any of your scans??? There ar eno names you like at all???? xx

I must admit i am itching to know now too lol. But gigantor was so big in there, i couldnt see a potty shot for love or money :haha: Aww poor u with the half term, got that joy and wonder to come yet lol. Hope ur taking it as easy as poss lovely. And u Popsicle xxxx
We're both really struggling to agree on anything. So far possibly Tilly or Lois for a pink bundle. Boy names being the hardest for us. Quite like Theo, Arthur, Lenny but as i've said nowt's set in stone yet xxx


----------



## poppy666

Pmsl Coral your making me nervous :haha: im going shopping straight after scan so wont be back online till the afternoon so guessing the suspense gonna kill a few of you lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ugh, back from midwife. Everything still borderline on the pre-enclampsia front which is good since that is the main worry! She is happy for me to go over the weekend and go docs if it gets any worse. Only thing now is that urine had ++++ ketones, so diabetes looking out of control :( Ordered to bed rest :growlmad: x


----------



## poppy666

Yes well better get some bedrest missy or we all gonna come down and tie you to the bloody sofa :haha:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> oh i put that a few days ago about being stressed. Just havent bothered changing it :rofl: although kids are driving me nuts, they are off for 4 more days! :argh:
> 
> Can't wait to find out the sex. I take it you didnt see in between the legs on any of your scans??? There ar eno names you like at all???? xx
> 
> I must admit i am itching to know now too lol. But gigantor was so big in there, i couldnt see a potty shot for love or money :haha: Aww poor u with the half term, got that joy and wonder to come yet lol. Hope ur taking it as easy as poss lovely. And u Popsicle xxxx
> We're both really struggling to agree on anything. So far possibly Tilly or Lois for a pink bundle. Boy names being the hardest for us. Quite like Theo, Arthur, Lenny but as i've said nowt's set in stone yet xxxClick to expand...

I like Tilly and Theo :thumbup: boys are soooooooooooooo damn hard to name x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Ugh, back from midwife. Everything still borderline on the pre-enclampsia front which is good since that is the main worry! She is happy for me to go over the weekend and go docs if it gets any worse. Only thing now is that urine had ++++ ketones, so diabetes looking out of control :( Ordered to bed rest :growlmad: x

Aww Tink, sorry to hear ur having a rough time. Methinks u better do as Pops says hun. Bed rest for u chick-a-dee lovely. Really hope things calm down come the weekend hun. Big hugs xxx:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> oh i put that a few days ago about being stressed. Just havent bothered changing it :rofl: although kids are driving me nuts, they are off for 4 more days! :argh:
> 
> Can't wait to find out the sex. I take it you didnt see in between the legs on any of your scans??? There ar eno names you like at all???? xx
> 
> I must admit i am itching to know now too lol. But gigantor was so big in there, i couldnt see a potty shot for love or money :haha: Aww poor u with the half term, got that joy and wonder to come yet lol. Hope ur taking it as easy as poss lovely. And u Popsicle xxxx
> We're both really struggling to agree on anything. So far possibly Tilly or Lois for a pink bundle. Boy names being the hardest for us. Quite like Theo, Arthur, Lenny but as i've said nowt's set in stone yet xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I like Tilly and Theo :thumbup: boys are soooooooooooooo damn hard to name xClick to expand...

Arent they just!!! :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

oh phoebe I like the names Lois, Tilly, Lenny and theo very cute!

Tink glad to hear things not too bad, just need to rest now right. xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hug: :hugs: :hug: Missed you honey :hugs:

WOW looks like your cooking ur bun well also :haha: our babies are prob having a whale of a sugar rush in there :haha: awwwwww your being induced on my wedding anniversary! :x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

And cute names!!!!!! :awww: Phoebles Ding Dong bubba :) x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Phoebles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hug: :hugs: :hug: Missed you honey :hugs:
> 
> WOW looks like your cooking ur bun well also :haha: our babies are prob having a whale of a sugar rush in there :haha: awwwwww your being induced on my wedding anniversary! :x

Aww wedding anniversary pressy lol!!! Oh yes :baby: is loving the sugar rush :haha: s/he has a massive tum already!!! :wacko: scared to bloody eat now heheheh xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and I wish your grandad better, will be praying. Sorry! :haha: trying to post and talk on phone is impossible with a baby brain :haha: x


----------



## phoebe

Be back later lovelies, got visitors. Hugs xxxx


----------



## coral11680

ok this is my 32 and half week bump pic, was bored!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







MayJune2011 047.JPG
File size: 115.7 KB
Views: 5









MayJune2011 048.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poppy666

Your bump always makes me jealous lol nice and neat... where did you get your maternity jeans from? all the one's ive seen are baggy on the legs not tight.


----------



## coral11680

I actually got them from a shop called Old Navy in the states! They are cropped jeans.


----------



## poppy666

I need to find some i like over here im sick of leggings :haha:


----------



## coral11680

yeah I know I live in leggings also :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: hot here, nice to see mi dum dum around!! 18 days to go! woooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
ok thats it im off again,oh yea, cute bump coral! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

:wave: MC

Ive just had fray bento's steak pie, mash and pea's


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey all not much to say today but been bloody boiling today went to a teddy bears picnic and family fun day at the surestart centre today I am so tired Mckenzie only had an hr nap today :-( been a monkey keeps kicking been in his cot a couple of times cos of it. 

Really want to go cloth nappies for Mckenzie at the moment I have enough for 2 nappy changes waiting for another one to come through the post to try out if they are good going to buy a load  

Anyway not long to go Poppy till sat!!

Tink take it easy and rest

MC hope everything is ok and decorating going ok?

Pheobe wow not long to go now hope you are ok. 

Everyone else hi


----------



## poppy666

SB hows everything going sweetie? :hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

I ok Poppy just waiting and c wot happens had no bleeding now for a wk. Spoke to EPAU and she said wanted to wait to wks to scan again encase my dates are dramatically out (doubt that!) or whether I have retained much and need a D&C. But if I need anything in mean time I have the number for the ward and I can ring them any time.


----------



## poppy666

Im glad you had no more bleeding sweetie, so is your scan next Thurseday?


----------



## sleeping bubs

yep next Thursday at 9:15 dropping off Mckenzie at my mums first...


----------



## poppy666

Well i hope they help you then sweetie you shouldnt be left this long its not fair or im coming up to sort them out lol x


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks Poppy 

I have a clingy little man at moment who is testing boundaries throwing everything :-( he is tired but doesn't give in


----------



## poppy666

must be a boy thing cos i got one of those who once tired does my nut in :growlmad: he not long woken and whinging cos he still tired :dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

mc baby hurts me sometimes too. this morning i woke up with a very hard body part up in my ribs almost touching my sternum. i woke up and almost couldnt breathe. OH could see the big lump up there. unfortunately i think it was the head.


----------



## puppycat

You're lucky you had an hr rest! - Laura hasn't slept ALL DAY and just gone to bed zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Got Domino's on the way, screw cooking now! :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

coral love the bumppppp :)


----------



## poppy666

puppycat i will pay for that hours sleep, he wont go down now till 10ish especially as his dads just come home for weekend x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

SleepingB :hugs: to you!

Poppy, GL with your scan


----------



## poppy666

Hi CG how you doing sweetie x


----------



## China girl

Well, I was NOT done with my post...so let me finish............

Tink, Hugs to you as well...those last few weeks will fly by

Oh Phoebe, you have got one a heck of package waiting for delivery!!
Prayers going up for your Granddad!

Caz,puppy,Hopes,Coral,Pk & the Ding dongs :hi:

asfm, just been lurking, not much to say at the moment. Just tired with work and these heat is aweful...and its only going to get worse. Went out of town last weekend for Memorial Day and forgot my thermometer...right around ovulation time...GREAT!!! so now I have 3 days with no temp and I bet FF wont be able to detect Ov....it seems as if everything is frustrating me....UGH!!!... Ok I'm done :)


----------



## poppy666

Send some of your weather over here :thumbup: one day of sunshine ive had allllllllllllllllllllllllllll week pfft...


----------



## caz & bob

its been ok her today warm not really hot but it supposed to get nicer this week i hope x x x


----------



## poppy666

Hope so, your not far from me being Merseyside x


----------



## China girl

Oh, you ladies can have this HEAT!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

were are you poppy x x x


----------



## poppy666

Burnley just an hour away from you :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

ho right ha not to far then x x x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!

Phoebe good luck for when the time comes ;-) u'll do great in sure of it!

Guess what. . . i won 2 Rod Stewart concert tickets from The News of the World (newspaper) today lol he is playing in Aberdeen on Sunday so i entered by email and explained how i would love to win them from my parents and I DID! My mum is over the moon  x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny thats great news :happydance: well done, bless i bet your mum's buzzing. You going with her?


----------



## Jenny Penn

Nah Poppy my stepdad going with her, he got paid off from his job recently so the pair of them have been down lately and don't have much money to do nice things at the moment so glad i can do something for them both to cheer them up a bit. 
I will settle for a bfp in return for my good deed haha x


----------



## poppy666

Aww thats a lovely thing to do and by any chance you win a ticket to meet Vin Diesel dont forget about me :haha:

Im sure your good deed will be returned :hugs:


----------



## loveybear1

PK2of8, Hopes314 and Tink, THanks so much for the encouragement. I really need that sometimes. I am afraid to wait but I thing the LAP will be a good thing for me. So far, I have had a whole fertility work up with bloodwork and all, Hysterosalpingogram that was normal and DH has had two sperm analysis that were both good. I have tried for 7 months with opk's and now another 4 months with IUI and fertility meds (injections). The only thing I haven't had is the LAP. THey already did several ultrasounds and didn't find cysts or anything. I do have EXTREMELY painful periods. I can remember one about 6 months ago that was so bad, I just wanted to curl up in an ball. We were at a party and I had a couple of drinks, major pain killers and even got into the hot tub to relieve the cramping and it didn't go away. It was sooo bad. It lasted for about 8 hours strait. It was a little better the next day but still very painful. Ovulation can be the same at times like I am bleeding and all bruized up in and around my ovaries and uterus. The docs keep saying they don't think I need a LAP. What does that mean...we don't "think" you need it? I mean really, this is my body here and I don't want them to just "think" but actually check out what may be wrong lol! Thanks again ladies for the warm hugs and support! ! !


----------



## pk2of8

loveybear1 said:


> PK2of8, Hopes314 and Tink, THanks so much for the encouragement. I really need that sometimes. I am afraid to wait but I thing the LAP will be a good thing for me. So far, I have had a whole fertility work up with bloodwork and all, Hysterosalpingogram that was normal and DH has had two sperm analysis that were both good. I have tried for 7 months with opk's and now another 4 months with IUI and fertility meds (injections). The only thing I haven't had is the LAP. THey already did several ultrasounds and didn't find cysts or anything. I do have EXTREMELY painful periods. I can remember one about 6 months ago that was so bad, I just wanted to curl up in an ball. We were at a party and I had a couple of drinks, major pain killers and even got into the hot tub to relieve the cramping and it didn't go away. It was sooo bad. It lasted for about 8 hours strait. It was a little better the next day but still very painful. Ovulation can be the same at times like I am bleeding and all bruized up in and around my ovaries and uterus. The docs keep saying they don't think I need a LAP. What does that mean...we don't "think" you need it? I mean really, this is my body here and I don't want them to just "think" but actually check out what may be wrong lol! Thanks again ladies for the warm hugs and support! ! !

hey loveybear...no you DEFINITELY NEED the lap. wow. i have very painful periods also and i'm afraid of starting iui and such without having a lap done first to check for endo. the ultrasounds WILL NOT show endo, from everything i've heard from other ladies who have it. so great. when are you having the lap done? (did you already say that??...sorry, i'm such a twit sometimes...) that's great that dh's SAs both came back normal. :hugs: i really hope the lap is it and that will take care of it. if it is the issue, then IUI will probably work perfectly for you sweetie. :hugs: i've read lots of stories of women who got their bfp first cycle after having the lap done/endo removed so many many :hug: and :dust: that this will do the trick for you hun.


----------



## pk2of8

hey girlies...i've had a VERY busy day today! first thing, had dd3 and ds for dentist appt this morning. then came back home and had to gather together all kinds of financial documents and scan/email them to the bank for our loan approval. everything's good so far with buying the house. God-willing, it will all continue smoothly. If so, then we'll be new homeowner's on the 30th June!!! :happydance: still i'm trying not to get too excited yet, b/c it will be so disappointing if it falls through, and you never know. it's still kind of hard to believe that we're doing it...that we CAN do it! :dohh:

then drove 45 minutes to my evening job (Tues/Thurs only) at the college just to find out the class was cancelled. That's the THIRD TIME that's happened now. I still get paid, but the pain of it is the gas...why they can't just tell me at least an hour beforehand so I don't have to waste the gas on the drive :wacko: ugh. 

so then came back home, sent more documents to the bank, then we took the kiddos up to the deaf school to see the dance troupe do a performance. just back a little while ago. whew. busy day. i'm trying to get a new lawyer to deal with this crap from my ex. we're setting up an appt with somebody in our church, so i hope he can help us, and i hope he'll do it cheap for us :dohh: 

otherwise, feeling kind of low last couple of days. i think just my usual moodiness and 2ww frustration/hopelessness kicking in. we have our RE appt coming up on Monday. dh did go get his blood draw on tues this week, so the doc should get the results of that early next week. i was reading through the fertility clinic website again today and noticed they have a small box offering a discount for IUI for all teachers. since dh is a teacher, we should qualify for that...only $99 through the end of Aug. I SO HOPE the RE will push everything to start quickly so we can take advantage of that. we could potentially get 3 cycles by end of Aug to try with IUI at that cost. I really hope so. such a huge savings that would be!!! 

phoebe, can't wait to "meet" your lo...our first :baby: ding dong :happydance::happydance: :cloud9: 

poppy, i'm still holding out for :pink: for you sweetie :hugs: i have to work saturday, so i won't find out until late when i get back :sad1: i can't wait to see...i know it's a blessing either way :hugs:

coral, lovin the bump hun!! :hugs: ohhh...poppy, if those pants coral has are from old navy, maybe you can order them online??? do you think they'll ship to UK?? :shrug:

MC, did you get the painting done after all today? :hugs: I was thinking...in the states, we have a product call "Killz" (it's a paint) that covers over ANYthing. it's specifically made to cover dark colors/stains and all that. you can't use something like that for what you're doing? :shrug:

CG, it defo looks like you ov'd during the 3 days you missed. poor thing :awww: :hugs:

caz, i agree with poppy...bd again tmw...your opk not ready yet hun :hugs:

jenny, awesome you won tickets for your parents :hugs: so cool! :winkwink: you'll get your bfp soon hun :kiss:

tink...YOU KEEP YOUR PREGGO SELF RESTING YOUNG LADY!!! :jo::haha:

sleeping :hugs: i hope you get taken care of soon sweetie...can't imagine how hard that must be. :hugs:

puppy, i hope you have a better day tomorrow luv :hugs: stinks when the allergies are like that. i know exactly how you feel! 

hopes, sweetie, i feel terrible...i can't remember what you were posting about today :wacko: but i have :hugs: for you too :flower:

i wonder how lupine is doing...i hope she's ok. i know she was waiting for her FS appt in july, right? :hugs:

sorry for the super long post girls...and i'm sooooo sorry if i've missed anybody. :kiss: time for me to go to bed...early job tomorrow, but done by mid-morning then back to trying to pull things together for the house purchase. :dohh: i bought dh a PS3 for our anniversary (I had a coupon for $100 off :yipee::yipee::yipee:), so he's busy playing video games :haha: anyway, g'night sweeties :kiss: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

@sleeping....decorating is going fine, im not doing any today....cba,bored of white paint! hope your well:flower:
@hopes....plenty of time to turn, just a few words of advice ...DO NOT GOOGLE BREECH BIRTH!.i did:dohh:.:flower:
@pk...got most of the painting done now, im using a paint that says you need one coat...hmmmm my ass you do :haha: never mind, just bits i cant reach to do now, OH will have to do them.
@china...:wave: hope all is well :flower: nice to see you around:thumbup:
@poppy.... SCAN TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: you better not keep us waiting for boy/girl result...im desperate here, roughly what time will you be back....?
hope all other dingdongs are well, im going to be doing sweet FA today!:thumbup: i may hoover but we'll see:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance::happydance: happy 29 weeks toooooo meeeeeeee :happydance::happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies!

Hi mc, bet you are sick to death of painting now! :haha: what u up to today?

PK good news about the house you will have so much room in the new house all U's ding dongs can fly over and stay with you for a nice holiday! :haha: good luck for Tuesday and your appointment. Tell the doc you want to take advantage of the $99 iui and maybe he will cooperate? :hugs:

Sleeping hope you are ok Hun :hugs:

Jenny hope your mum has a nice time at rod Stewart, that's so nice of you, hooe you get your bfp in return for your good deed!

Poppy listen you are going to have to take someone's mobile number(me:haha:) and text that someone your news about the scan we can't wait all day while u go shopping!!! :rofl: what do ya think? Xx

No idea what to do today sure kids will be bugging me again but just walking to the shops and back tired me out yesterday. X


----------



## coral11680

Happy 29 weeks mc :yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning and thanx coral!:hugs:
just pottering today, if i see a paint pad/brush or tin i will scream!!!:haha:
i see the sun is shining here:thumbup: i have no washing to do so im going to have a real lazy day...well as lazy as a normal day:dohh:
what are your plans for the day?
and poppy! NOOOOOOOOOOOO i will give you my mobile number!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Noooooooo pick me Poppy! Pick me!!!! :loopy: :rofl: x

MC glad the painting is coming along, it can't go no slower than ours, I really HAVE to wait for DH to do mine and we all know what that means :haha: You have a nice CBA day chilling x

Coralista, stay put :haha: tooooooooooo hot for shops. Your bump pic is very cute, you have such a neat bump :awww: bubba coralista :haha: x

Poppy, OMG 1 more sleep! sooooo exciting, I can't think of much else :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Jenny, :happydance: for the tickets. I'll have a word with the boss for your BFP :winkwink: :rofl: x

China, sorry your feeling fed up. I get agitated at the best of times working in the heat, must be rotten. Not too bad here yet, although its heating up. FX FF still detects your O :hugs: x

PK I really hope this house stuff works out for you, its horrible waiting for everything to be processed and hanging in limbo :hugs: yes us UKers will come over for a visit :haha: will be so nice for you all to have the extra room and a new start x

Lovelybear, agree with the others about the LAP if its not planned then you must get them to do it. I think it could be the key to your BFP also. x

Hopes, yes no googling :haha: you and MC have time still, you might even be surprised and they have both turned! FX x

Anyhow, any other peeps in the UK getting the strep B test? I ordered mine yesterday since they say to do it at about 35 weeks. After the problems with my friend I'm not chancing it! By the way, baby Joseph is home!!!!!!!!!! He's doing great, it does appear there is some brain damage in the areas of learning and movement, but he's growing very well at present and its looking very promising for him to have suffered very minimal damage. Laura is so enjoying being a mumma, thanks so much for everybody's prayers :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

Morning tink:hi:

No no it was my idea poppy you need to pick me!!! :rofl: tink wonder where I got the idea from huh! :rofl:

No plans today but house is a mess, just as soon as I tidy it the kids mess it up again, I prefer when they are in school and everything stays where I put it! :rofl: guess I should get used to it will have a toddler soon messing it all up!:rofl:

Lovelybear I agree you should get the lap done and good luck Hun.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: tell me about it Coral, my pooooooooor house :rofl: I get the kids helping with the tidying up each morning and they still haven't caught on to not make a mess :haha: ugh, how WILL we get through the summer hols Coral? least we can get out I guess :haha: might not be far though, I'll meet you over dilks :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

strep b test???:shrug:


----------



## coral11680

hehe yeah sounds like a plan Tink, although its much closer for me about 25 steps and I'm at dilkes park :rofl: at least we will have a toilet nearby :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

MC its a test to see if the woman has presence of streb b bacteria in her foo foo, which is quite common and harmless to mother. Problem is it can cause big problems in the newborn if born vaginally. In the states they routinely do it. I had it done both pregnancies and was negative. If I had been positive they put you on an antibiotic drip during labour I think to prevent the baby catching it during birth. Anyway I'm having a c-section so wont need to test.


----------



## coral11680

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/groupbstrep/


----------



## coral11680

did that link work?


----------



## mothercabbage

yep, opened a new page on baby centre(love that site) im not sure if id have to ask for this test:shrug: sounds like i should though, just to be safe:thumbup:...that is unless Rhys wants to stay breech and come by a slice n dice birth:argh:


----------



## coral11680

:haha: hehe I'm getting sliced!, not sure you may have to order it and pay for it I think as NHS dont do it routinely. Wheres Tink she'll fill you in


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC I'm having it cause that's how baby Joseph got sick. To think they were planning that lil newborns funeral just a few weeks ago I'm not taking any chances. I'm paying for mine, i hear that its more reliable than the NHS test which they wont always agree to. Thanks for saving me the explaining Coral :haha: this is what I brought: Clicky:

https://www.bluehorizonmedicals.co....hpR5TDMR22k1WAKVPznipzGD53Gj0mLmb&shop_param=


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC you can try asking for it, but its unlikely you will get it free. All depends on you PCT and funding. I also hear the NHS test isn't as accurate, although you may want to check with your midwife about that, I'm not 100% x


----------



## coral11680

Tink when do you see the consultant again? is it 36 weeks? I love that I'm having the baby on your DD I just have to look at your ticker to count the days down! 39 days today :yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

39 days eh???? :loopy: that doesn't sound long you know! 17 for Phoebe and ... eak! between about 25-39 for me, make it the 25 please :haha: 

I have consultant at 36 weeks and another growth scan. Who knows..... my consultant might actually be an absolute cow and make me wait :growlmad: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

or might order the induction earlier... :loopy: Think I might kiss her if she does :rofl: x


----------



## laurah8279

Hi girls

Quick question, I am experiencing cramps/period type pains in my lower tummy. They were kind of infrequent last week but the last couple of days have come on in the night and through the day. I am not bleeding at all, no spotting or anything liek that.

Is this normaly for aroun 6-7 weeks?

Thank you xxxx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf7a18.aspxhttps://global.thebump.com/tickers/tta783f.aspx
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttef6cd.aspx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Laura :wave: I think a good lot of us all had cramping on and off for the first few weeks after our BFP. It is normal to experience, and is bubba implanting nice n secure. The whole process takes a few weeks, so it should ease off soon. Its worrying isn't it? :hugs: I'm sure everything is fine x


----------



## coral11680

Laura yes this is normal and I had some cramping on and off for a few weeks, as long as there is no bleeding I'm sure its all fine :)

Tink wow maybe 25 for you, you need to lay it on thick for the consultant and I'm sure she'll oblige!! If not tell them you want my consultant he will do it whenever you want!:haha: he's from Barbados so I think he is very laid back.


----------



## laurah8279

Thank you Coral11680 :happydance:


----------



## laurah8279

Thanks Tinkerbell.

I love all of you guys!! I am so glad I found you all :flower:

xxxx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf7a18.aspxhttps://global.thebump.com/tickers/tta783f.aspx
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttef6cd.aspx


----------



## mothercabbage

yep i had cramping early on...all good now though...:happydance:
will ask at MW on 4th july about strep b test :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its great to have you Laura! :hugs: x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey gals hope u are all ok 

I am waiting for little man to wake up for lunch he was up at 6 went to a toddler group 9:30-11am and he fell asleep straight after that they do a breakfast bar there which he ate loads at..

Waking for him to wake up so I can change his nappy and wash them,only got 2 reusable nappies at moment waiting for more to come I love them.

Anyway how are you all?? Kieran is away again tonight back tomorrow night :-( Going to attempt painting at home with Mckenzie this afternoon and spend some time in the garden.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey SB :wave: how are you honey? Those nappies sound good which ones are you using? Sounds like you have the home improvement bug also :haha: x


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey Yer I ok trying to keep busy 

At moment using Flips a bit fiddly but don't have to change the outer each time just the insert which saves money. Waiting for a cheap ebay one to come which is a pocket nappy and a lady from Natural parenting thread on here is sending me a couple of babyland pocket nappies which are ebay cheapies to try out. There are some lovely ones but quite expensive but once got them all no buying disposables which I am spending £6-£10 a week on. 

Lol prob won't do anything in garden just play with Mckenzie in the sandpit but might take a walk to charity shop and park too.


----------



## poppy666

Only popped on for 5 minutes been too busy sorting flaming passports out for korben, me and wade OMG the forms are sooooooooooooooo stressful i think, left doing them a bit late but i always leave everything till last minute :dohh:

Just quickly read back but will catch up when i come back from Asda, but will say CORAL, TINK & MC your bloody nutters :rofl::rofl: Im coming straight back from scan before shopping now cos have to drop one of the lads off for a interview sooooooooooooooooooooooo be back for 11am so wont be hanging on all day waiting :haha:

Lovely weather here today but making me feel sick with the heat so god help me in Turkey in 5 weeks :cry:

Catch up when i get back, but hope your all resting TINK :grr: and everyone else having a good day :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday wooppp been the gym took the dogs the field now i am chilling for a hour before i go and soak some sun up because it lovely her today x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, I'm sorta resting :haha: as best I can uncomfortably stuck to the leather sofa here. Its soooooooo hot here :( 

Sleepingbubs, sounds like a nice afternoon. Would be interested in hearing your experiences with the nappies. I will use disposables for a while while Lily is little but I plan to try cloth past about 6 months. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Caz you can soak up the sun for me, I can't bare it out there :haha: x


----------



## laurah8279

Happy Friday to you too Caz!!

It is gorgeous here in Leeds too but stuck in the office until 4:30 :growlmad:

Do you have to take extra precaution when being in the sun pregnant? Even in the first trimester?

Just a thought, don't want to miss out on any sunbathing whilst we still have the weather if I can help it!! :icecream:


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf7a18.aspxhttps://global.thebump.com/tickers/tta783f.aspx
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttef6cd.aspx


----------



## loveybear1

PK2of8, thanks for the encouragement on the lap. I sure hope they find something. And no, you are not a twit lol, I have a consult on the lap on June 24th. It seems like so far away but it's not considering we are remodeling our kitchen. I just want to be pregnant like yesterday. Thanks again and I will keep you posted. My boss actually said, no, you don't have a lap for endo...Do I really have to tell my boss these things? I have so many appts. and it turns out she has had the same problem and never had kids. She was asking me about the lap and said, "I thought you said you don't have any pain during yoru periods" and I said, no, that is not what I said. It's almost like she thinks I was making it up and doing the lap when it is not "necessary" in her opinion...I love that my whole personal life is on the table at work! It just ads more stress. I have two IUIs after the lap and then they want to suggest other treatment. I think at that point I will just keep trying natural...it really scares me because I don't want to keep trying past 40 so time is really flying. GOD HELP ME!


----------



## loveybear1

I need a break from my work...it is stressful EVERY day there!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I say enjoy the sun Laura! Your body will soon let you know if its not a good idea. Your skin might be a little more sensitive though, and keep hydrated. Nice time to be in the early stages, make the most of it. I LOVE the sun, but I can't bare it now :haha: x

Lovelybear, I'm glad you have your appointment. Don't loose faith, you still have time :) my mum finally conceived me at 47 :happydance: x


----------



## sleeping bubs

not good had a phone call from EPAU and yet again they don't have a nurse for thursday morning so got to go at 13:45 my appointment was meant to be at 9:15!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Its flipping hot out there.................... got some really nice floated tops out of George, i dont generally buy anything from there cos they never anything in, but i was amazed i spent £50 :happydance: got some more bra's too gone up a cup i feel like Dolly Parton :haha:

Tink glad your resting :hugs:

SB your EPU is pathetic :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

sleeping :hugs:
laura...never realised you were so close to me im from selby:happydance: how hot has the last two days been here?? phewwwww...just stay cool and srink lots of water!:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Its flipping hot out there.................... got some really nice floated tops out of George, i dont generally buy anything from there cos they never anything in, but i was amazed i spent £50 :happydance: got some more bra's too gone up a cup i feel like Dolly Parton :haha:
> 
> Tink glad your resting :hugs:
> 
> SB your EPU is pathetic :growlmad:

roll on 11am!!:happydance:
im wearing one of those long floaty dresses think they called maxi dresses, very comfy!! you gotta get one!!
5 weeks until turkey eh:yipee: dont forget my post card! xx


----------



## poppy666

Yes i bought a maxi dress for gage's opening night, think it needs turning up a bit cos i kept walking on the dress :haha: wants some for the holidays for deffo.

Yeah im getting really nervous now for the scan, so scared im gonna be disappointed arghhhh hate the thought of it, but know i will for a few days.


----------



## mothercabbage

i was like that before my scan, but you never know...i got a sneaky feeling its a little lady..FXd and everything else crossed too!!!


----------



## poppy666

I got everything crossed too :hugs: god what we like its a babyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :haha:

Just waiting for my curry im starving, never eat curry but fancied a bit tonight so hope it dont burn my mouth off lol


----------



## caz & bob

fx poppy its a girls hun x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I live in a maxi dress :haha: either that or my PJ's :haha: Yes there are some really nice ones out! and very flattering for the preggers figure.

5 weeks till your hols Pops? I get your frustration with the forms, I have just had to one. Pain in the ass :haha: Oh stop worrying about the scan, your gonna fall in love with your baby and its all gonna be fine :hugs: I can't wait for you to get back! x


----------



## coral11680

hi girls, was lovely and warm today:happydance:

Poppy ooo I'm getting so excited, can't wait for 11, you better hurry up on here:haha:

Just got my food shopping delivered CBA to walk around the shops!:haha:


----------



## coral11680

oh yes i love maxi dresses too, need a couple more I think


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

@PK, I was thinking the same thing, I O'd on one of those three days, my guess it was either Saturday or Sunday but oh well!! Oh, praying everything stays smooth for your new house!!!

Poppy, rooting for team blue/pink!! (but I will secretly root for team pink for ya...wink wink) 

Tink,Coral,Caz,MC,Puppy,SleepingB,Hopes,Phoebe,Jenny and all the ladies :hi:

asfm, enjoying a peaceful day at work. Its so slow I'm bored!!! In the processe of planning our family vacation to Universial Studies next year....excited!!! but that's about it.


----------



## poppy666

Any good shops for maxi dresses ladies?

Yes Tink i messed up on korben's passport twice going outside the line, drove me mad... £49 for his for 5yrs, i personally believe babies passports should be done yearly till they 5yrs cos they change sooooooooooooo much.

Coral i will have to get straight back for wade's interview so i wont keep you all hanging :haha:

CG i want to go there one year with the kids.

Im gonna miss a few births on here which i didnt want to do :cry: will take me forever to catch up on 10 days of excitement x


----------



## China girl

I love my "only" maxi dress!!

Poppy, do you have a laptop you can take with you??

Haha...when I read Phoebe's post the other day...I thought she already had her's...

When I had Corey, I was a whopper. The Dr. told me that he was going to be over 8lbs....yeah, I took the booger 2 weeks early and he was only 6lbs 13oz...I guess I had some extra water weight...LOL


----------



## China girl

Poppy,
I didn't think planning this was going to be hard....OMG it is. It doesnt help that I am doing it a year inadvance. But the boys are going to be supper excited and that's all that matters!!


----------



## poppy666

Its an expensive vacation, but im sure you and the boys will have a fantastic time, you probably need another vacation after that one :haha:


----------



## poppy666

CG i will find an internet cafe or something whilst out there. Im just on ebay looking at maxi dresses some lovely one's x


----------



## puppycat

Hi ladies

How exciting for you Pops, can't wait!!!

We bought a bearded dragon today and the vivarium etc, DH is so excited - lol. He keeps looking in the tank panicking that he's not moving much - if he had a stick he'd be poking it I swear!


----------



## China girl

OMG puppy....you are so lucky!! I have been wanting one for a while now myself. Post pics if can. We had one oh say 12-13 years ago...I loved that lil bugger


----------



## China girl

Turkey sounds fun Poppy!!!

I'm jealous!


----------



## caz & bob

my son has a snake but i love the dragons x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm not fond of reptiles :rofl: I'll stick with my pussy cats I think :haha: But glad your happy puppy! x

Hey China, trip sounds exciting :happydance: I'd love to go. Enjoy planning x


----------



## poppy666

My eldest bought a snake and let Gage look after it up in the attic, it managed to get out other week and i was freaking thinking where the hell is it, but whilst gage was getting his pants on found the snake curled up in one of his legs pants, you should of heard gage scream like a girly :haha:

Tink i dont like them either, snakes, spiders etc im a pussy when i see a daddy long legs lol

I need to go bed soon ive had the headache from hell today and still cant shift it, need sleep had bad night last night having nightmares so tired maybe why ive a headache


----------



## caz & bob

my son got out once i wouldn't go in the room and my son wouldn't as well hes scared of it i don't no why hes got it tbh never feeds it or never picks it up i feed it my oh found it in his drawer curled up haha x x x


----------



## poppy666

I have baby mice in my flipping freezer, but i never feed the thing.. gage dont like doing it but rhys paying him to do it lol


----------



## caz & bob

haha i have to in my freezer i hate feeding it but i am geting used now tbh x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

ugh shattered. Eldest kept me on my toes feinting, complaining of chest pain and then vomiting. Thank goodness he eventually vomited cause I was getting worried bout him, couldn't work out what was up! Anyhow, It will still be a long night zzzzzzzzz might random post through the night :haha: x


----------



## China girl

Caz & Poppy, I would never have a snake in my house... I would be scared shitless!!!
Think I'm gonna stick to small safe reptiles:haha:

Good night ladies...


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: cant sleep...been up for half an hour, Rhys is so active around this time of day:dohh: he gonna be an early bird, Connor is still fast out with OH so at least i get 5 mins peace!:thumbup:

ive had all sorts of reptiles and animals, used to rescue them and keep some as pets, so ive had, water dragons,bearded dragons, countless snakes, skinks,a brazillian black turantula...i could go on all day, my favo was my texas rat snake, she was a pink colour with red googly frog eyes, i used to be able to wear her like a bracelet, walk round the garden and even freak the neighbours out as she used to sit around my wrist whilst pegging the washing out!:haha: she was only a baby but for some reason hated men!:rofl: always used to strike at my ex wanker i mean "husband",lol, so he made me get rid...dick head!
anyway....5 hours to go!! im too excited for this scan poppy, its your fault i cant sleep past 530am!:tease: :haha: xxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> ugh shattered. Eldest kept me on my toes feinting, complaining of chest pain and then vomiting. Thank goodness he eventually vomited cause I was getting worried bout him, couldn't work out what was up! Anyhow, It will still be a long night zzzzzzzzz might random post through the night :haha: x

:hugs: to LO..hope he ok today xx


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies,

Poppy good luck with scan hunnie, will be here waiting at 11am:happydance:

When we were living in the states we had a small zoo going! We had 2 ball python snakes which DH fed live mice and baby rats to :cry: 2 iguanas, a nanday conure bird, a parakeet and a dog. Also had 2 ferrets a few years back and we also had a couple of pet rats, (snake didnt want them so they became pets):haha:

MC little bubba jumping around aye. Luckily mine hasn't been waking me up lately but my sore back has!:dohh:

Tink hope LO is feeling better:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

oh China have a great time at Universal I wish I was going I loved it there!:yipee: so much fun!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

zzzzzzzz it was a looooooooooong night. He's like me, feints somewhat :rofl: Bless. No better this morning, still DnV I'm dreading getting it. Anyhow, tea on the go, FX today gets better.

MC, morning! you can keep your reptiles :haha: nice I'm sure :haha: x

Poppppppppppppppppppsyyyyyy!!!! Yooooooooouuuuuuuuu hooooooooooooooooooo!!!! today is THE day!!!!!!!!!! :loopy: x


----------



## coral11680

ooo I'm 33 weeks today :yipee: now I'm a honeydew melon! :haha: bump def looks bigger than that though :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Happy 33 weeks and morning Coralista! :hugs: for the back, its horrid isn't it? I got it going on also, and my legs! oh my I never remembered it being so hard last time?! :hugs: x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey tink hope ur son is ok

morning all so tired Mckenzie didn't sleep well last night so i had 4hrs sleep :-( think he was having bad dreams was screaming and crying but he did have a bottle in the end at 2am 
but he is full of beans this morning driving me mad


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hugs: for the sleep deprivation sleepingbubs, zzzz how the LO's manage to find the energy after a night like that I don't know! x


----------



## coral11680

morning Tink and SB, yes Tink it wasn't like this for me last time either, we are older now aye :haha:
SB hope you get to have a cat nap later, sleep deprivation is the pits. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wacko: Yes Coralista..... our bodies are fecked and getting :jo: :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

he always has energy sometimes goes from 5am till 8pm with just an hr nap!!! Well I have now put on the great fire of pontypandy for him cos he is now tired and I want to have a shower!! 

Will be back on later but lots to do today driving down to Ipswich to see the inlaws


----------



## mothercabbage

Happy 33 weeks coral
i dont have reptiles anymore, they all went with the ex!! i have 3 cats,2 rabbits, 2 kids a bump and a man!!!! far too much living here, might chuck OH out!!!! :rofl:
:hugs: to the poorly LO....glad mine are well, i hate it when they get ill...:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Yeah I just have one boxer dog now, no more other stuff, too much hassle. 
Is poppy left yet? 2 and a half hours I can't wait :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: me too....think pink think pink!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC just shows you I never read your post properly, I am NOT awake :rofl: Not fun here at all. I forgot how horrible it is to cope with sick LO's when preggo, I'm panicking I'll get it. When I get sick I'm like my eldest passing out and everything, plus I'll be pissing myself as I'm sick :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

<------- thinking 'PINK THOUGHTS' ... :pink:


----------



## coral11680

What time is her appointment? 10?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I thought it was about 9:30? didn't they change the time? x


----------



## mothercabbage

yea think they did change the time of it:shrug: ...run back quickly poppy!!!!!! pink pink pink!!


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies

Lurking for Poppy's news.

Here's Jeff!!
 



Attached Files:







Jeff.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: hi jeff! :wave:


----------



## puppycat

In other news DH and I haven't managed to :sex: so far this fertile period - meh. Been so tired and feeling so pants I just haven't been in the mood. Not sure I'm going to ov today either, no ovpain and OPK not really getting darker yet.


----------



## puppycat

Oh and if anyone has a new phone they want to recommend please do!

My phone has stopped charging and I'm starting to panic slightly because it's on red and I CANNOT LIVE WITHOUT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

my phone is a piece of crap...need an i phone.....need £ for an i phone first :dohh::haha:


----------



## puppycat

I'm not an i phone sort of person, or blackberry really. I'm so rubbish with phones anyway so this is a really painful process for me!!

I'm looking at the HTC Wildfire and trying to decide whether to shell out £150 or not....


----------



## coral11680

Hi jeff:hi: :awww:

I have an iphone 3G I only have one because my BIL in the states broke it and bought a new one. My dh fixed it and gave it me works like new ;) it took a while to get used to it but I love it now!

Poppy hurry up! X


----------



## mothercabbage

15 mins ish to go!!!!........:yipee: the anticipation is killing me, you watch s/he'll have legs closed!! :dohh::haha:


----------



## puppycat

mothercabbage said:


> 15 mins ish to go!!!!........:yipee: the anticipation is killing me, you watch s/he'll have legs closed!! :dohh::haha:

Oh dear, I hope not :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

re-fresh.....checks veiwing list...refresh again...checks for poppy on viewing list.................................................................


----------



## mothercabbage

ok quick question while we await the news....anyone get REALLY BAD kicks/nudges/headbutts in cervix area, i thought i did before but today i actually jumped up thinking my waters went when baby kicked/moved VERY low, scared me a little....:shrug:


----------



## coral11680

Hey Ladies

Hi I am Louises daughter Chloe :hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: Chloe :hugs: xxxx


----------



## puppycat

:wave: Hi Chloe

MC I remember doing the same with Laura, she used to make me jump something silly - a lot!!


----------



## mothercabbage

im thinking baby is no longer breech...movements very different today :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

Yes mc I sometimes see stars when I get a good punch in the cervix ouch!


----------



## mothercabbage

oh good, im not alone, sorry coral but you know what i mean, never felt it like that with the other two, my fluff actually hurts now....bad baby!:cry:


----------



## coral11680

Yes naughty ding dong :baby: mine usually oly hurts for a couple of seconds though then it stops


----------



## puppycat

Come on Poppy!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

its easing off now....:happydance: was close to ringing MW then lol :dohh: paranoia alert!!! :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Yes come on poppy!


----------



## mothercabbage

washed up, hovered up....still no poppy:dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all i have been shopping going in the yard soaking up some sun in a min hope the weather is her to stay woopp come on poppy we are all waiting for the news hun x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

still no poppy!? :shrug:
:wave: caz xx


----------



## puppycat

Right I'm off out now, can't wait any longer x


----------



## sleeping bubs

come on poppy  lurking


----------



## mothercabbage

gonna have to go soon too, gotta get into town...:dohh: heres a bump pic...got bored! lol x 29+1 weeks x
 



Attached Files:







29+1 (2).jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3









29+1.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sleeping bubs

nice bump MC i got to go soon too off to a baby shower got to take Mckenzie which will be fun lol


----------



## mothercabbage

ooo :happydance: have fun xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw nice pic mc x x


----------



## poppy666

*OMFG IT'S A GIRL*​ :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::pink::pink::pink::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I cant believeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it, i cried couldnt help myself was in total shock. Went in there sure 110% it was another boy..... now im scared to get my hopes up and believe it :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







baby girl 009.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 15









baby girl 007.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 14









baby girl 005.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 15


----------



## caz & bob

aw yayyyyyy :dance::dance::dance: i new :pink: x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

omfg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs::kiss::cloud9::happydance::kiss::baby::crib::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::hug::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::howdy::fool::juggle::football::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::hugs::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::wohoo:


----------



## coral11680

Omg so happy for you!!! I knew it! Aww so cute too:pink: :awww:


----------



## mothercabbage

chuffed to bits for you poppy....i know exactly how you felt and are feeling.....im soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy :cry::haha:...:happydance::wohoo::yipee::pink::pink:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Caz and MC :haha:

Cant wipe smile off my face:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

*oh yea and she is gorgeous!!!! lovely pics!!!*


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> chuffed to bits for you poppy....i know exactly how you felt and are feeling.....im soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy :cry::haha:...:happydance::wohoo::yipee::pink::pink:

I couldnt sleep properly last night and felt sick going down there worrying lol, that is a good potty shot of girl bits isnt it????


----------



## coral11680

Can't have a proper party coz I'm on the iPad but so happy I bet you cried! Oh wow more girl ding dongs yay! :yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

*yey can change my siggy and put you in pink poppy!!!* :yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

*deffo a girly, clear potty shot!!!!* :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Can't have a proper party coz I'm on the iPad but so happy I bet you cried! Oh wow more girl ding dongs yay! :yipee:

:hugs: This feels better than getting my BFP lol :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Hehe I can't wipe the smile off of my face either! :D


----------



## coral11680

Oh wow bet u can't wait to buy pink now! :yipee:


----------



## sleeping bubs

WOW CONGRATS POPPY A GIRL :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::pink::thumbup::laugh2:


----------



## poppy666

Ive never changed a girls bum i dunno what your ment to do with a girl :rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

sleeping bubs said:


> WOW CONGRATS POPPY A GIRL :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::pink::thumbup::laugh2:

Thanks SB... your gonna have a princess or prince one day soon too sweetie just know it :hug::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: easier than boys I think :rofl:


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks Poppy will do some day  bet u can't stop smiling


----------



## coral11680

Poppy u used conceive plus right? Think it makes girls :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

No i cant, wanna go out and buy my first ever dress but darnt till 20wk scan lol


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Poppy u used conceive plus right? Think it makes girls :rofl:

No used Preseed :haha: DTD 2 days before ovulation and day of ovulation so run the risk really of a boy..


----------



## sleeping bubs

bless ya i can remember going to asda on way from from 20wk when found out lo was a boy and brought boys outfits lol


----------



## coral11680

Oh ok I thought you bought some conceive plus, you can buy pink don't worry thats def a girl, what did u/s tech say?


----------



## poppy666

She said i cant tell you its a 100% we not allowed but deffo girl... Ugh im just paranoid now its gonna grow a tinkle :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Yeah they all say that I was a bit worried myself! :dohh: I'm sure it's a girl though! X


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:pink::cloud9: POPPY IS HAVING A GIRL!!! :cloud9::pink:

So pleased for you honey. I would have been stalking but I was sleeping :sleep: lazy ol tink :haha:

I had tears running down my face when I had mine! I can only imagine how you felt :cry::thumbup::baby::thumbup::thumbup::baby: xxxxxxxx
:hugs: I'm so happy for you Pops :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Awww thanks Tink i just went to bits and kept saying ' are you sure its a girl' lol i was trying to see the tinkle whilst she was scanning down there x


----------



## coral11680

Great news isn't It tink! :D


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

IT IS FANTASTIC NEWS! I'm sooooooooooo made up :happydance: I really thought you would have a girl but I must admit I was worrying I had it all wrong. I know you would have been over the moon just to have a healthy baby, but I also knew how made up you would be to be having your princess and so wanted it for you :hugs: 

:haha: they said they couldn't tell me 100% either, I guess they have to! x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah think on Babybond website they say 97%... but that potty shot has three lines tho unless tinkle hiding :haha: korbens stood out a mile with my 20wk scan....

Sonographer asked if i had any names for a girl and i said a few but darnt really concentrate on girl names, she then said well i suggest you do cos its a little girl :cloud9: then i cried pmsl


----------



## coral11680

I had the exact same feelings tink! X


----------



## China girl

:saywhat::pink::pink::pink:CONGRATS POPPY ON YOUR LITTLE PRINCESS!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::drunk::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Puppy, Jeff is a cutie:thumbup:

Hiya:hi:Tink,Coral,MC,SleepingB,Caz

Oh Poppy, I'm dig'n those scans...:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

I had noooooooooooooo feeling cos id convinced myself boy... but totally shocked and happy with this being my last baby... cant wait to go shopping for her but will wait till after 30th June.

Right i better go get some food, rushed back home, but had to go straight back out to drop wade off hence why i was late on. Thanks everyone its be one of the best days for me so far and you all made it even better :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Criky, forgot what else is going on now :haha: 

Oh MC, I have that sensation A LOT :haha: don't panic. I sware I can feel her hair rubbing against my cervix sometimes too :haha: strange old feeling. x


----------



## coral11680

Ok poppy congrats again and see ya later! X

Hi china :hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Enjoy walking on cloud 9 today Popsy!!!!! :loopy: thanks for sharing it with us x


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> Ok poppy congrats again and see ya later! X
> 
> Hi china :hi:

Hiya:hi: Coral :hi:


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties...i'm late for work :hugs: well, not technically "late" just late getting out of the house/moving.

_O. M. WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​_
Poppy, I'm so made up for you, it's making me cry!!! :haha: I'm sooooooooo happy you have your sweet little princess!!!!! That's defo a little girl!!! :thumbup::pink::thumbup::pink: i KNEW it was a girl!!!! tehehehe

well, i have to run and i'll catch up with everybody laters :kiss: i love and miss you all!!! :hug:


----------



## coral11680

hey PK enjoy your day! :kiss:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Been gone a while now so think its time to come back :thumbup: Sorry for disappearing just needed a little time, but now i'm here :D

CONGRATULATIONS POPPY! SO HAPPY YOU FINALLY GOT YOUR PRINCESS :cloud9: :happydance: :hugs: :baby: :flower: :wohoo::fool::juggle::rain::bunny::loopy::pink::crib::pink:

Now for a huge lot of reading back to do i hope you are all doing good ladies :hugs: WOW! Look at all your tickers its days until your bubbas will be here :happydance: so exciting can't wait to see them :cloud9: All the pgs are going so quickly!

xxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!

:cloud9: :flower: :kiss: :pink: :awww: :yipee: :cloud9: :flower: :kiss: :pink: :awww: :yipee: :cloud9: :flower: :kiss: :pink: :awww: :yipee: :cloud9: :flower: :kiss: :pink: :awww: :yipee: :cloud9: :flower: :kiss: :pink: :awww: :yipee: :cloud9: :flower: :kiss: :pink: :awww: :yipee: :cloud9: :flower: :kiss: :pink: :awww: :yipee: :cloud9: :flower: :kiss: :pink: :awww: :yipee: :cloud9: :flower: :kiss: :pink: :awww: :yipee: :cloud9: :flower: :kiss: :pink: :awww: :yipee: :cloud9: :flower: :kiss: :pink: :awww: :yipee: :cloud9: :flower: :kiss: :pink: :awww: :yipee: :cloud9: :flower: :kiss: :pink: :awww: :yipee: :cloud9: :flower: :kiss: :pink: :awww: :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

CG, PK, Lupine and Puppycat thanks mwahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:

Just got back home now im going to read back on what ive missed this morning :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey everybody else, sorry for neglecting you all in the excitement, but I'm shattered and nursing poorly LO's. :wave: at everybody!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Tink sorry to hear about your poorly LO's hope they just have like a 24hour thing and nothing serious and doubly hope you don't catch it :hugs: to you and your LO's 

Poppy- So happy for you! Has made my day :D

xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi lupine we missed you sweetie:flower::hugs:

Poppy I'm still smiling now!!:D

Tink how are the LO? still throwing up? really hope you don't catch it, not what you need right now:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tink i think there is a 24hr bug going around my OH had it whilst in Germany other day, hate bugs so hope your LO gets well soon and you dont come down with it :hugs:

Coral happy 33 weeks lovely :happydance: hope your backs a bit better now :kiss:

MC im sure your bump is getting smaller lol, bet your knackered being awake since 5.30am :haha: think im tired now had a aweful restless night kept checking time make sure i wasnt late lol

Puppycat omg Jeff would scare me it be up attic with Rhys's snake lol


----------



## China girl

Tink,
I hope your LO gets to feeling better
Hiya :hi: Lupine :hi:


----------



## puppycat

Awww Jeff's lush - my Nan just bought Jeff's cousin, Jack. :haha:
Lush!!!!!!!

Just done an OPK and there is a second line but it's nowhere near positive, will have to change my ticker if I don't get positive today


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wave: China! how are you honey? x

Lupine, lovely to see you hop by, hoping your ok :hugs: x

MC your bump is still very cute :awww: x

Poppy, I am with you in regard to the reptiles :haha: although I don't think I could even have one in the house :haha: Bet your still floating right? sure your not the tiniest bit tempted to go buy something pink n cute? :haha: x

Coral, hows your day going. Its sure hot here isn't it? Phew! x

LO's seem a bit better. Harvey only had it the bottom end, but boy, it was pretty bad :haha: with tummy pain. Franklyn has finally stopped being sick but hasn't held much water down so he's pretty dehydrated. Just trying to get him to drink again. FX that's it, and so far no-one else has it ... so far ... x


----------



## poppy666

Tink im dying to but darnt lol i know i got potty shot but you read about peeps getting told wrong sex.

Glad your LOs getting passed the worst, id prefer to be stuck on the toilet than being sick.


----------



## babyhopes2010

look what arrived!

https://img543.imageshack.us/img543/8918/stuffsa.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## poppy666

Awww cute Babyhopes :kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv been so scared to buy stuff but saw them online mamas and papas sale and had to have them :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:) So exciting when you start buying stuff! Loving the purchase's babyhopes, mamas and papas stuff are lovely :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww i get that Pops, although I'm still worried that got it wrong at both scans!!! :haha: I think I held off buying too much till 20 weeks anyhow, but I must admit, I think I did buy a couple of small bits n bobs. I couldn't wait! x


----------



## caz & bob

girls a little lad has been run over near us and a man feather down the man is pissed and drove in to the car on his bike and the little lad was running in and out of the road x x x


----------



## poppy666

omg caz thats aweful, any news about the little lad?


----------



## coral11680

Hey ladies, 
baby hopes lovely stuff, it's so exciting buying baby stuff. I was just looking through some of the clothes earlier, I can't wait til I get to dress her in them :haha:

Mc love your bump pics and it looks like you may have dropped a little?

Caz horrible news about the little boy is he ok?

Tink glad lo's are improving, poor franklyn puking is horrible:awww:

Poppy you have to buy at least one pink outfit go on! I'm like tink I still panic that they got it wrong twice I have everything for a girl! Xx


----------



## mothercabbage

hows the little boy caz??
i think baby has turned and baby has dropped, thats why my bump looks smaller, all i need him to do is stay like that for at least 8 weeks!...but no longer than 10 weeks 6 days!:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

not a clue hun some are saying hes 3 and some are saying hes 5 so don't no but will find out soon and i will let you all no there's been a dog to that's been ran over don't no what these drivers are coming to at all its shocking x x x


----------



## poppy666

Hope he's ok Caz parents worst nightmare.

MC lets hope Rhys stops that way if he's turned lol


----------



## mothercabbage

he is going mental in there, i dont know what position he is in now:dohh: hopefully head down!!!..stay there Rhys!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun i am constantly think about my lad when hes out play if hes ok and hope hes not near no roads i am going to tell hum whats gone on its the road near us its bad main road x x x


----------



## poppy666

:haha: few more weeks i'll feel this one :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Keep us updated on the little boy Caz, how awful! I hate letting the kids play out, and I don't even let my youngest out yet (7 but has some learning difficulties so I wont for a while yet) Hope he's ok x

MC, I do think your bumps dropped a bit, and that would explain the cervix sensation. FX he stays head down if he has turned eh?! x

Coral, i have all the little outfits washed, ironed, covered in bags and hung in the wardrobe :rofl: its all a little obsessive but I couldn't help myself :haha: I can't wait to play dress up too :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

I think it wont be long poppy I was feeling little flutters at your stage :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

deffo wont be long!then she'll kick the shit outta ya! :haha: what a wonderful feeling.:yipee:


----------



## poppy666

I sometimes think i feel something but put it down to wind lol korben was 18wks exactly so shouldnt be long.

I keep calling my bump a HE still OH keeps correcting me pmsl


----------



## coral11680

Tink do you have each outfit individually wrapped? You are organised? Lol I just have mine washed and dried and in plastic bags in my room, I don't have a wardrobe to put them in yet! :dohh: I have heard from a little bird that my MIL will tell me on my birthday she is paying for the furniture, then I have ot get it ordered quickly if I want it in time! She's doing my nut in:haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> deffo wont be long!then she'll kick the shit outta ya! :haha: what a wonderful feeling.:yipee:

lol its nice at first but not so funny when they really hurt, especially stretching :growlmad: korben use to do it a lot and hurt like hell.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: I thought Lily was wind, do you feel bubbly Pops? :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

yes for a few seconds or so then stops :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, yes individually :rofl: madness :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

i first realised by listening in, the 'whoops' corresponded with the bubbles, and sure enough they were! x


----------



## coral11680

Hehe I'm not that organised at all!

Just about to dig into some Ben and jerrys caramel chew chew and watch BGT final! Xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: it wasn't organisation it was feverish obsessive nesting.

Ugh, I got wind and feel sickly :cry: please stay away bug!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Hello girls :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110604_1.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poppy666

OMG Puppycat how can you dare hold it :argh: lol

Tink hope your not coming down with it x


----------



## puppycat

He's lush!! :haha:

He's just sitting quiet on my hand, he saw his cage and reversed further up my arm, don't think he wants to go back yet lol


----------



## caz & bob

aw puppycat its lovely hun awww x x x


----------



## puppycat

Well OPK still not positive :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:argh: Just popped in and :argh: 

Put it away Puppycat :rofl: x


----------



## puppycat

:haha: what are you lot like!!!


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :argh: Just popped in and :argh:
> 
> Put it away Puppycat :rofl: x

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## China girl

Puppy, you are a brave woman!!!:haha:


----------



## puppycat

I won't take a photo of the crickets we feed him then :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

You can but warn me first so I can hide :rofl: x


----------



## puppycat

lol, oooh I pick them up and wave them in front of his face to get his attention, then watch him crunch them yum yum x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:argh: 

Nunnites Ding Dongs I'm ofski :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

lol night Tink sleep well :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Awww I wouldn't do that - honest!

Anyway I'm off too, night Pops and pink bump :hugs: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Night Puppycat, im going soon too, sleep well :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Mighty night girls I'm cream crackered! X


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: at you lot, he's only small, wait until Jeff gets bigger!!! hahahah, then take a pic puppycat, theyll shit their pants then!! :haha:
ive been up since 230...heartburn...stooooopid BBQ beans :haha: did go back to sleep about 430 until 730, so not too bad, my OH came to bed and woke me up with the news my sis and her OH have split up:dohh: family reunion at mums for sunday dinner today, should be fun! NOT! everyone there slagging off her ex!, hate gatherings like that.....
anyway.....poppy your having a girl!!!:happydance: i told my OH and he said, "im chuffed for her...nice one!" bless him xx
i should have bet on that scottish lad winning BGT, i said he'd win when i first heard him, amazing voice!!:yipee: 
heads gone blank.......:dohh:


----------



## coral11680

Morning mc :hi:

:rofl: at the girls being scared of jeff, he's so cute! My iguanas were almost 3 foot when we moved over here :awww: had to wear gloves when we handled them though their claws were sharp! 

Sorry to hear about your sister mc hope the dinner at mums goes ok.

Woke up this morning to a very sore back! 5 more weeks! Oh and 2 days:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHUT9djaKOA


----------



## natalies1982

hey guys
poppy how did ur scan go?

tinkerbell hows ur bp? i hope its settled down and the swelling to. im having baby at broomfield in chelmsford its a new maternity hospital only been open 7 months the labour rooms are massive!


----------



## coral11680

babyhopes aww sweet baby heartbeat thanks for sharing!

Natalies, hi, how are you feeling? I'm having my baby at Basildon. I hope I have a good experience. I have been to Broomfield hospital when my son burnt his face, they have an excellent burns unit there.


----------



## natalies1982

hey coral im ok thanks hun saw the cons on friday had more bloods and had to go to DAU for CTG as hes heartrate was high again i have to go back 2morrow to get the results of the bloods and then find out if i need to have iron injections :( im 37 weeks today and baby is now fully engaged.

i have heard very good things about basildon maternity so fingers crossed it goes well.

yeh my daughter was on the surgical ward at broomfield last year and they where fab. the new maternity bit moved from st johns my last 2 babies where born at st johns so this one will be all new


----------



## poppy666

MC sorry to hear about your sister and OH splitting, how are they??? Awww give your OH a hug from me, bless him lol

Nat scan went well thanks, gonna book another at 28wks in 4D.

Coral im counting down my holiday your counting down to labour lol pee'd off im gonna miss a few births :cry:

afm woke up this morning feeling unreal and thinking it was all a dream yesterday :haha: trying to chill till my 20wk scan now then i can start believing :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Babyhopes im gonna guess boy with that heartbeat :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

natalies, good luck for tomorrow and hopefully you wont need the injections. Not long now are you getting excited? My first 2 were born in the states so it's my first time having a baby in England.

Poppy good morning, no it wasn't a dream :rofl: so exciting. but you need to buy a girl outfit now!!! keep the rags on if it makes you feel any better:haha: when is your holiday again? I'm sure they will have the internet at the hotel and its usually reasonably priced for an hour or so. Try to log on and say hi!:haha:


----------



## coral11680

oh and yes I think boy with that heartrate also babyhopes. 

Poppy did they give you the heartrate at the scan? and lucky you booking another 4D I wanted to but with our trip the America we couldn't afford it :cry:


----------



## poppy666

We had one for korben so couldnt not do for this one. 175 hb yesterday pretty high that tho dont you think? we go on the 9th July but will see if hotel has internet or will find a pub/bar that does cos i'll have to report in and check on you lot lol


----------



## coral11680

well Tink and Phoebe should of had their babies by then, you will just miss mine :cry: oh and maybe Lews? You will find somewhere most places have it now. 175 is fast but not too fast. I think my :baby: HB was about 165 or so at that stage but now has slowed down to about 140 ish


----------



## poppy666

Coral think im obssessed with potty shots thats all i googled last night to compare mine :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> well Tink and Phoebe should of had their babies by then, you will just miss mine :cry: oh and maybe Lews? You will find somewhere most places have it now. 175 is fast but not too fast. I think my :baby: HB was about 165 or so at that stage but now has slowed down to about 140 ish

If hotel got internet i'll log on on your due date and check every 2 days till you had your :baby: dont wanna miss anyone's x


----------



## coral11680

well youwont miss mine as I'm having a csection on the 12th so will be that day, I know Lew is due the 24th.

I was the same poppy but i didnt get a potty shot printed just from memory :haha:


----------



## poppy666

lol my OH had to go back into the building and ask them for one cos we didnt get the potty shot piccy either :haha: everytime i look at it i get tears in my eyes :cry: just cant believe ive been blessed with a little girl after 20yrs of being a mother to boys :cloud9:


----------



## coral11680

Aww poppy :hugs: so happy for you! So what names have you got in mind:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Only got Savannah Rose or Serenity :shrug: i had more boys names ready to choose between....

You got any?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl the hope your all well afm doing a Sunday dinner chicken yumm yummm starving the boy who got ran over is 3 hes ok they have done a head scan on him hes fine just has swollen legs they was coming back from the shop and they let him walk and he just ran out in the road but in my eyes you don't let a 3 year old run near a main road he should of been on rains are something x x x


----------



## coral11680

Oh I love savannah Rose that was on my list but my last name is Cerrato pronounced serrato so thought too many SSS sounds? I am probably set with Keira Rose Cerrato. I also like Sienna, Lyla, Demi, Amelia, Gianna to name a few x


----------



## coral11680

Hi caz, dinner sounds yUmmy, glad the little boy is going to be ok. Yeah parents shouldn't have let him wander.


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Oh I love savannah Rose that was on my list but my last name is Cerrato pronounced serrato so thought too many SSS sounds? I am probably set with Keira Rose Cerrato. I also like Sienna, Lyla, Demi, Amelia, Gianna to name a few x

Keira is a lovely name, do love Demi and Amelia to.. get you with the SSS's lol... I think i'll stick with Savannah even tho Gage is adament she with be called Serenity :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Agree Caz its very dangerous on any road nowadays nevermind a main road and a 3yr old shouldnt be left alone near one, but so glad he's ok x


----------



## coral11680

Savannah is very pretty :flower: I prefer it to Serenity, sorry gage :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

gprgeous names,weve picked ours already x


----------



## coral11680

tell us then babyhopes! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Babyhopes not saying names :haha:

Coral i agree unless i find something else 'but doubt it' x


----------



## babyhopes2010

:haha:


Ok 

so its 

Eve Nevaeh Keane (pronounced Eve Na-vey-ah Keen)heaven spelt backwards :)

Or Jack Alexander Keane


----------



## poppy666

They nice names sweetie, girls especially i know too many Jacks lol


----------



## coral11680

yeah nice names babyhopes, I love Neveah very cute. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning all! :wave:

Caz glad the little boy is ok, but agree that a 3 year old should have either been in a buggy, on reins, or having his hand held on the road. Shame his parents had to learn the hard way, but least he's ok! enjoy your lunch :) x

MC, shame about the break up, and how it will effect the family do today. Hope you still have a good day though x

Morning Coralista, Pops, Babyhopes :wave:

Loving the names :awww: all these cute little girls, I can't wait to see what they look like! Yes Pops, buy a dress buy a dress, just leave the tags on :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:dohh: its not morning at all is it :rofl: :sleep: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babyhopes, I'm guessing boy from the HB :happydance: x

Natalies, really hope you get on well tomorrow. Update us wont you? B.P not so bad, swelling the same. They are more concerned with my GD, had ++++ Ketones last week so it looks pretty out of control at moment. Broomfield is a great hospital, you should have a good experience there. I'm at Basildon like Coral x


----------



## coral11680

afternoon Tink! :hi:


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon Tink :flower:

Just inbetween here and washing, weather damp and miserable here so no hanging out washing. Was gorgeous Friday too :growlmad:

Hope your chillaxing missy x


----------



## babyhopes2010

jack we are still on fence about as its such popular name

maybe Alex Jack instead


----------



## coral11680

yeah cloudy here too Pops was hot yesterday though, looks like its going to rain


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: yes good afternoon :haha: 

I'm not EXACTLY chillxing, well I wasn't but I am now OK? :haha: Had a busy morning with Church, and Jessica had a majorettes exam. No more to do today thank goodness, yes looks like rain here doesn't it Coral, just when I had half an ton of washing to put out. x

Oh and babyhopes, I went with Jessica even though it was quite popular. If its a name you love then I would stick with it! its very cute x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey

Just nipping on to say a MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to our Poppy, i had a tear in my eye when i found out you were having a girl  Im thrilled to bits for you hun i really am!

Not much happening with me, im 4dpo and just been working non stop the last few days so away to cuddle up on the couch with DH a watch a film.
Catch up soon DD's x


----------



## poppy666

Awww thanks Jenny :hugs: in the 2ww keep us up to date sweetie :dust::dust::dust: enjoy your film x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Jenny :hugs: lots of dust for your TWW :dust: Have nice afternoon snuggling with DH, you deserve a nice rest x


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon girlies

No Jeff pics, promise!! But yeh will definitely post one when he's bigger MC :thumbup:

Well ignore my ticker I still haven't had a positive OPK, will do another this evening, DH and I managed to BD last night so considering I haven't yet ov'd we may still be in with a chance. We just don't seem to have the time!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Oh PC you can post your pics, don't mind me. I don't HAVE to look do I, and I am sure he is lovely, he's just not my thing :rofl: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey ladies :hugs: :kiss:
Decided against writing since my last post i did start writing it and was huge but laptop decided to restart itself so will just start again from now. Just wanted to say your growing bumps are all really lovely :hugs: and lots of luck to those still ttc!
I changed my sig cause it was really long and wanted to fit on a new ticker, its easier to say team ding dong cause that means all of you, then noone is missed out :) plus you know you are all my favourite bnb ladies :D
Puppycat- Jeff is so cute :D give him a cuddle from me, they grow so fast though i miss mine alot :( might have to get another one when we move somewhere more permanent!

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Lupine! Hate it when i loose a long post, really annoying :haha: never mind, glad your ok! Time ticking away till your appointment huh? How lil Dexter? x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Yep not long till appointment now, kind of excited and really scared at same time :haha: and little dexter is the cutest :cloud9: he laughs and smiles all the time he is such a happy little baby :D he is lovely :) SIL and her OH are going on holiday next week for a week i am really going to miss his cheeky little smile and his cooing for a whole week, but will be even nicer to see him when they get home :thumbup: Will have to get a new picture of him and one of my kittens for you :thumbup: he is so big now! 37days maximum until lily-anne is here that is so soon, can't wait to see her!

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Tink stole my post LR i was gonna write that :haha: looking forward to piccies :happydance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

:haha: Poppy! :D
Think i got some on my camera of dexter at the zoo, will have to get OH to find the lead and will get some more pics of him tomorrow on my phone cause i don't have any new ones on there, haven't really had my phone with me recently either been living in my own little bubble :haha: Will deffo upload at least one pic tomorrow though :)

xxxx


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

Just wanted to say hiya:hi:

Off to take a nap:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

:wave: CG enjoy your nap :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey china :flower: have a nice nap! 

xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Awwwwwwwww Jeff's snuggling my leg <3

Proper loves him already!!


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies :hi:

Just waved my Mum over she wasover visiting for a few hours. 

Puppycat are you usually regular? you may not of for a positive opk? I know when I got pregnant that month I never got a positive, just an almost. I was only doing one a day and think I may have drank too mu liquid so urine was diluted?

Hi Lupine:hugs: aww glad to hear Dexter is coming along nicely. Good luck with your appointment also.

Tink how was Jessicas competition? Hope hse enjoyed it.

Poppy are you still floating on :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Hey Coral, I ALWAYS Ov on CD14 and get positive OPK either early that day or night before and usually only have any sort of line on an OPK then, I'm not a long build up kind of girl.

My LP tends to alter by a few days so sometimes I have 13 day LP others I have 15days.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Jess had an exam, and were thinking she passed, you don't find out straight away. Nice day with your mum Coral? x


----------



## poppy666

Coral i need to step away from flipping google :dohh: Ive turned brightness down on my pic it still looks like a hamburger dont it? :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







baby girl 005 - Copy.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Pops, its a girl ok? yes i see a burger x

PC I'm gonna pretend jeff is a sweet little cat so i get it :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Sorry i'll shut up now :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Puppy cat how do u know that u O on cd 14? Do u temp? I thought that usually hour luteal phase stays the same but the day you O can alter each month?

Tink yes was nice to see her and talk baby stuff! :haha: glas jess did well :awww:

Poppy looked like a hamburger :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Lol MC if you'd seen him cwtch in and his little bum wiggle you'd have softened! lol

I don't temp but I get a strong pos OPK and then ov pains in the same place, plus obviously copious amounts of EWCM. This month, nothing.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PC i'm Tink not MC :haha: wierd about your O, mind you, you have had a lot of stress lately and you said things have been really busy. FX you O soon x

Pops, you don't need to shut up :haha: but you ARE having a daughter :loopy: ok? :haha: x

Coral, bet your mums excited! does she live far? x

Going up to bed DD's, nunnites x


----------



## poppy666

:haha: nite sweetie im going too in a bit :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

night ding dongs :hugs: just had a nice long bath and now i'm going to watch silence of the lambs with oh and then bed :) 


xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Love that film enjoy x


----------



## puppycat

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> PC i'm Tink not MC :haha:

:blush: sorry - I just saw the bump pic and assumed, I'm too used to see a little tinkerbell picture :haha::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:mines not been a bump pic for avatar for the past week or so either, :rofl: has our PC been on the vino??:haha:
poppy...i see a hamburger, looks totally different to my re-collection of Rhys's potty shot!:thumbup: deffo a little lady! xx and im with Gage..SERENITY!!:awww:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

ZZzzzzzzzz Morning DD's :wave:

Morning MC, fancy our PC getting us in a muddle :haha: Mind you, I think I used to get muddled in the early days of this thread :haha: it defo confuses things when people change their avatars. Whacha up to today? hows the decorating? x


----------



## mothercabbage

well, my sis took up most of my day yesterday, and poor OH had to taxi us form here to there! so decorating got put to the back of the list, i feel a bit shitty today, achey and my tummy hurts, not contracting just like a sore tummy so im not doing any decorating today...
what are you up to today? :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh dear, how is she? :hugs: for the sore tum x


----------



## mothercabbage

she seems like she knows what shes doing...she says she doesnt and hasnt loved him for a while, she was just very unhappy!..:awww: but yesterday she seemed like the old sister i used to know, giddy ,smiley and ....happy:shrug: she knows what she wants i guess, i thought she'd be a crying wreck but...no...xx


----------



## coral11680

Morning :hi:

Oh it's peeing down outside yuck. I'm actually glad the kids are off today so I don't have to go in this:haha:

Mc glad your sis seems to be doing ok. Sorry about the sore tummy, ouch!:hugs:

Tink, how are you? Get much sleep? I woke up inthe night and couldn't fall back to sleep. Yes my mum is excited amd she lives in Fahd ham so not far :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That's good going, even though it was what I wanted, I was still a wreck when my ex finally left. Bet your proud of her for being so strong, and must be nice to finally get your sister back :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coralista :wave: No I didn't get get much sleep :growlmad: I am just pleased that I doze on and off in the night now, that's the best I get :haha: least when bubba comes I'm in the swing of things eh? Yes horrible morning, although I loved the sound of the rain last night, we are in the loft conversion so its like being in a caravan. Love that sound :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Yeah I love the sound of the rain too. You will probably get more sleep once you have e baby. :haha:
I've been thinking, do you think I should take a few cartons of ready made milk to the hospital just in case? And a couple of bottles? I really want to try breastfeeding but am worried what I'll do if it doesn't work. :shrug: don't want to be too tempted with the formula either?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, they will give you a bottle if it doesn't work out. They do have them for that situation, they just don't advertise that. BUT i have packed one carton of aptimil and a bottle just in case. It just makes me feel better being there :haha: But your right, in some ways its best to not have the option so you just get on with it and push through any problems. But Its different for me isn't it having fed my others, easy to say x


----------



## coral11680

Yeah I think I'll pack some just in case but will try not to cave for the easy option :haha: I haven't pumped any colostrum either and not sure if I should?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its not really the advised thing to do. I did cause of the diabetes, just wanted to avoid topping bubba up with formula since I have such a lot of colostrum. They say pumping can cause contractions, but it doesn't for me, and I haven't done it too often. Just enough for a few syringes full if her sugar levels go low. Its also pretty uncomfortable for 'virgin' nipples :haha: if you do try, make sure you pop on some nipple cream first and don't do it for long. Stop if you feel any BH's. x


----------



## coral11680

Yes I've heard that also. I remember pumping before and ouch it did hurt. I might not even try til after I get home from the hospital. I'm just hoping I persevere and get her latched on. After all that's what they are made for right? :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and I advise gradually building up the time you feed. So like 5 mins each side the first couple of times, then 7 mins, then 10 etc etc. Also wake her to feed if its been 3 hours since the beginning of the last feed. I let mine sleep on then they woke so hungry I didn't have enough to satisfy them by then. That way you'll have a good supply of milk when it comes in and you avoid sore nipples. Also recommend Lansinoh, their cream is great and the pads brill too. That cream is a life saver! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That's right, so few women actually can't feed themselves. Make sure they help you, I'm sure you'll manage just fine. Should be really helpful having that breastfeeding support service too, plus ya got me :haha: I've been there and done it and also helped mums in hospital too when the feeding councillor was unavailable. They used to come find me as the next best thing :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Hehe dr booby tink:rofl: I hope that this time I'm in a better frame of mind. how long do they usually nurse the first few days with the colostrum? Will get some lansinoh cream too :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

:rofl: hello everyone, whoever you are.

Got an appt with our local MIND centre today at 2pm, I'm quite looking forward to it actually, no idea what to expect.

Just about to go POAS OPK, I know they're for afternoons but I wanna POAS


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Funny how they say ' get your sleep whilst you can before bubba arrives' but near the end you cant sleep like you lot :haha:

MC im not letting Gage read your post he be saying ' see Serenity better' lol nice to hear your sister is alright with everything thats going on :hugs:

Tink and Coral huge hugs hope you get some rest now the weather is crap to tempt you into running around like idiots instead of resting :nope: 

afm just got midwife at 11.15am havnt seen her for 6wks. I went to bed after midnight then korben decided to puk up all over himself and the bed :sick: had to change bedding, brought him downstairs to change him then he filled his nappy with watery mess :dohh: Not sure what was wrong with him but he went back to sleep and looks fine today :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

double post pfft


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Because you will only have a tiny bit at first, it normally builds like I described naturally. Each time you feed you should have a little more than the last feed so they should take a few more mins. It takes different mums and babies different amounts of time for the bubba to empty the breast. No need to feed for ages in the first few hours though, bubba doesn't actually 'need' it till a couple of hours after birth. They say feed asap because the baby will only stay alert and a wake for a while due to the exhaustion of birth. Feeding will kick in the hormones you need to feed. Plus the earlier you feed, the quicker and in larger amounts your gonna make milk. So somewhere between bout 5-10 mins on each breast at first is plenty. By the second or third day your prob feeding bour 15 mins each side. If your feeding well, you will find your milk will come in gradually and quite soon so your giving a mixture of milk and colostrum. But when it comes in full force, feeding make take longer for a while until baby gets used to it. That first week is difficult, I wont lie. Depending on baby, and how its all going, you could be feeding very frequently. It might take a long time too. But it will gradually settle down, you just have to keep going and make sure your open minded to being a 'milkmaid' whenever and for however long for a short time :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning PC, I'll Doc my 35 week bump pic tomorrow so its tinkerbell like just for you :haha: yes Pee on a stick, Pee on a stick!!!! :loopy: :haha: Hope the appointment goes well, I'm not sure what happens at them meetings either, be interested to hear how things go! Love TINK x :haha: x

Pops, hope your appointment goes well also! Hope Korben stays well for you, I'm hearing about lots of kids coming down with bugs, some being really short lived and others being like my eldest. Hope he's ok x


----------



## poppy666

Love TINK :rofl:

Yeah korben seems totally fine, mayof been my cooking lol. 

Was thinking last night omg i gotta go through those AFTER PAINS again, after korben felt like i was in labour for 2 days. Did any of you get them??? Im thinking strong pain killers in hospital bag and for home this time.

Puppycat yes poas :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, I'm more scared of the after pains than I am of the labour :haha: I even used the gas n air for about 30 mins after the birth cause of them. Ouchy!!!!! They should give you something strong for it, but I might do the same and take some with me just in case they don't. x

:rofl: @ Dr Booby Tink I missed that bit :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Happy 17 weeks Pops!!!! aww the babies on your tickers are looking grown up :awww: x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks i always forget to look at the tickers lol.

Question Tink, you know i dont vaccinate but with going abroad is there something that Korben really would need to have? Im not sure about the Tetanus jab :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I would ask the health visitor, I'm not 100% I guess with him being a little older now I would be tempted with the tetanus jab myself. They usually have the current advice and statistics, my info is dated now :cry: x


----------



## puppycat

May finally have a positive OPK :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







06062011839.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## poppy666

Awwww :hugs: your still our Dr Tink :haha:

Yes now he's older id feel more comfortable with any jabs he may need, will ask HV even tho ive not seen her since his 8mth check up.


----------



## poppy666

Get to it Puppycat :sex::sex::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

Yeh only 2 days late I guess!

Just as well really because DH and I :sex: last night and the night before so think we got it ;)


----------



## coral11680

Morning puppycat and poppy

Pc enjoy the meeting and POAS:haha:

Poppy hope korben is ok now poor little mite :awww:

Tink how are you lo's today? Are they back to school? Thanks for the bf advice gonna need all I can get really!now I just need to grow some mine are tiny :cry: :holly: :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Oh happy 17 weeks poppy! :happydance:
Pc lots of :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Coral... oh enjoy small bbs seriously you dont want too big :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

Morning Ladies


Feeling totally gross. The last couple of days my face has been slowly but surely getting worse and worse acne/spot wise. I have woken up this morning to a face full of horrible spots and I just feel like going home and hiding under the covers. :( I know its just the hormones and it might (fingers crossed) get better towards last trimester but I am really struggling to feel good about myself atm. I have also put on 2lbs in the last 3 days somehow too!! I haven't really been eating more, I simply upped my calories as before I was pregnant I used to stick to 1200 cals a day so I upped it to 1700-1800.

Help! 

I have heard that lemon juice and oatmeal facemasks work, have any of you guys tried anything that actually worked?

xxx
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf82d6.aspx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: small boobies are actually easier to feed from, you'll make just as much milk as anyone else. My great :holly:'s just make it awkward :haha: x

Yes make your HV work Pops, that's the sort of stuff they are there for. I kinda fancied doing it myself after I did 2 weeks shadowing. Awwwww I can still play Dr's n Nurses here I guess, wonder if I'll go back anytime soon? x

Puppycat, that's a BFP :haha: loving the two lines, next stop BFP on a HPT :happydance: Get some more :spermy: PC, can't have too much stock in there :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I feel for you Laura, I suffer from acne also. I had it bad before pregnancy and was on Dianette, the contraceptive pill which cleared it up. I obviously don't take that anymore. I got it back really bad in the first tri. Because its hormonal, nothing I did made a lot of difference :cry: BUT it cleared up at about 11 weeks, and hasn't returned! :happydance: everything gets better past the first trimester in fact. I can't advise anything really, although for your own self confidence how about one of them treatment creams with a cover up in it? I would defo be careful with all the things you use as part of your routine. I think less is more for that sort of skin to be honest, a mild face wash and a medicated cover up should be a good option. hope it gets better soon :hugs: x


----------



## laurah8279

Thanks Tinkerbell.

My usual routine consists of make up remover water by Garnier followed by exfoliating my face with an exfoliating glove and an exfoliator by Olay. I think I wear too much make up tbh but its a vicious circle as I only wear so much concealer, foundation ,powder to cover up the horrid skin. :( 

Think I will try the oatmeal face pack and see how I get on with that, I reckon the lemon juice will be too harsh for my skin.

I am really suffering this first trimester, I thought that because I was healthy and fit that I would breeze through pregnancy...ha! Fat chance of that!! 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf82d6.aspx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and regarding the weight gain, I wouldn't worry too much at all, your not taking in too many calories so your body is obviously just putting on what it naturally needs too. Rather than counting calories, you would be better off just making healthy choices and eating a varied diet. I put on quite a few lbs in the first tri, don't worry :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Exfoliating frequently could be making it worse, it strips the skin of natural oils, and then the skin has to replenish it which only encourages oil production. I would stick to exfoliating once a week. Have you tried 'simple' products? They worked best for me. Also keep up with a moisturiser, just a light one like 'simple' make. Again the same principle applies, if you don't moisturise at all the skin makes more oil, so your better using a mild non oily moisture cream than nothing x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and try mineral make-up. I find the loreal mineral foundation good. You kinda rub the brush in circles over your face, it gives good enough coverage on its own over spots and is natural so wont irritate your skin and block your pores x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all afm waiting for a nice line on a opk hope i get 1 today x x x


----------



## laurah8279

Thank you so much Tinkerbell!! 

I am going to stop exfoliating twice a day in that case then and just stick to twice, maybe three times a week. I never moisturise my face so will start doing that too maybe twice, three times a week also.

Going to look online too now for some mineral based foundation.

You are a legend Tink!!:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## coral11680

hi Laura :hi: sorry to hear you are having a rough time but the 1st trimester is def the worst I think. I agree with Tink, try not to calorie count and just stick to a healthy diet.

Hi caz:hi:


----------



## laurah8279

thanks Coral.

I just need to keep reminding myself why my body is changing so much I guess. 

The outcome will definitely be worth the bad skin, body, moods, pains, etc :wacko: etc!! I am sure of it!! 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf7a18.aspx


----------



## poppy666

Well that was a quick in and out appointment, thats it now till 30th June :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: morning sweeties :hi:

i have to work for a couple of hours this morning, then fs appt this afternoon...got moved to 3pm b/c i asked for an interpreter for dh this time. usually i just 'terp for him, but going in to the specialist, that might mean a lot more "procedures" in which i'm "incapacitated" to do the interpreting for him in the future, so i decided to start the doc off right away with expecting to need one. docs can be funny about it. our laws require all docs to hire an interpreter and pay for it, but they often put up a fuss about it, refuse to pay, refuse to hire or try to bill the patient for it, or sometimes docs will even refuse services once they find out you need one, which is all against the law, and dh really doesn't like using one...it makes you feel like you have an intruder in your private life, but if it's too emotional for me (which i'm expecting at some point), then i don't want to have to do it. it's not the same as me and dh just talking to each other...having to take in and process all that info and then turn around and interpret it for dh...just too much in this case i think. i feel bad about it, but i can't play both roles (wife and interpreter) in this situation...it's just too much to deal with. anyway, so that's getting close to bed time for you UK girlies by the time we'll be done and back home. :wacko: i should get af on fri. i never got around to ordering more ic's and $store cheapie this am was bfn. i wasn't expecting any different...just decided to test b/c of the appt. still hard to look at b/c you always have a little niggle of hope for it even though you tell yourself repeatedly not to get your hopes up :cry: 

anyway, i'm sorry i don't have time right now to respond to everybody properly. i'll try to get on between work and my appt later this morning. just wanted to pop on quickly and let you all know what's going on...talk to you later :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

oh yes it is and you should start feeling better by about 11/12 weeks. I suffered a lot in the first trimester. I had morning sickness on and off all day, had some skin breakouts ( I usually have clear skin), I had the flu and felt like I was dying, then got a stomach virus too, it was not pleasant, but now thats all over I feel better. Time will fliy and you'll start feeling normal again, then you just start growing a bump which is amazing:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

PK good luck at the appointment sweetie and see you when your back on here tonight ( UK time) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

hi poppy did MW appointment go well>?

PK good luck today at your appointment I will be thinking of you and hope you get the doc to agree with whatever you want. I hope you get to have yort IUI ASAP :hug: that must be hard having to interpret that info, so I think you did the right thing in having the doc provide one. Hopefully I'll be up still when you get back and fill us all in:hugs::kiss:


----------



## coral11680

I have to remember my midwife appointment this friday:dohh: wonder how many more I have after this one? maybe one at 36 wks and one right before my C/S at 38 wks?:shrug:

I just ordered my changing bag. Stupid thing has been out of stock for weeks on mamas and papas and they said in the question and answer section that it was discontinued, but now they have it, so just ordered it before it goes for good. I would of loved the yummy mummy bags but just can't afford it. This one was on sale from 55 to 35 pounds.


----------



## poppy666

Just took temp, urine and listen to baby 163 today. Think i just felt it kick on the left :happydance: felt like a quick bubble popping :haha: unless it was wind lol


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> Think i just felt it kick

Just felt *her* kick :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: I keep saying IT or HE cant help it :dohh: lol


----------



## puppycat

Beautiful baby Savannah Rose - I love that name :cloud9:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Its fine Laura, I enjoy being able to help people. Always had a keen interest in all things health, I'm like my Mum, she was always reading and trying to help people out with their problems. She's gone now bless her, gotta carry the flame :haha: x

PK, will be thinking of you today. Think you made the right decision with the translator, and I so hope its a productive appointment that will help you see light at the end of the tunnel. I night be around still too, I don't sleep too good x

Pops, yes how was the appointment? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, the bags are lovely, but I couldn't afford it either :haha: So naughty of me but never mind :haha: glad you got the matching one, will look great on the buggy! x

PC, its a lovely name isn't it? Yes Pops, you felt HER :haha: x

I received my Strep B test kit this morining so I got the swabbing out of the way. Not pleasant, one was a rectal swab.....TMI :haha: least its done x


----------



## poppy666

Aww thanks Puppycat :kiss: I like Serenity but keep going back to Savannah.

Tink was ok only in for 20 mins, midwife may sign me off next time cos i see consultant more after 20wks with extra scans for growth so no point going there too.


----------



## coral11680

thats great that you felt "HER" kick poppy :yipee: I still do the same, I call the baby it all the time :dohh: just feel weird saying she :shrug: Although sometimes I do call her Keira :haha:

Tink, maybe I will afford a nice bag later on but doubt it :haha: just want it now so I can play around and pack nappies and baby clothes in it :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Well its not just me then Coral and your nearly due :haha:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

PK, :hugs: and good luck today!!

Poppy, I like Serinity Rose..just me though

Puppcat, YAY for the positive OPK!!!

Coral, Tink, MC, hope you ladies are doing alright

asfm, just sitting here drinking my coffee before I start work :)

Have an awesome day ladies, chat with ya laters!


----------



## coral11680

hi China enjoy your :coffee: and have a great day :hi:


----------



## poppy666

Hiya CG :kiss: we will have to have a Poll with names :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Have a great day CG! mmm coffee, might have to go get some now :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

I just made a Mocha nom nom they Asda own 10 for £1 x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, my baby bag is packed with nappies and clothes for hospital :happydance: x


----------



## coral11680

ok now more questions Tink, what exactly have you packed for baby? I will be there at least 2 days maybe more so not sure how much to take?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok lemme get my list to copy and paste :) x


----------



## coral11680

cheers luv x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

&#8226;	Maternity Pads x 3 packs
&#8226;	Disposable knickers 2 packs
&#8226;	Wash Kit (wash cloth, shower gel, make-up etc)
&#8226;	Breast Pads x 15 and nipple cream
&#8226;	Nursing bras x2
&#8226;	Snacks: drinks and straws, lucozade tabs, sucky sweets.
&#8226;	Camera & Batteries
&#8226;	3 sets nightwear (1 for labour)
&#8226;	Dressing Gown
&#8226;	Slippers and socks
&#8226;	Pen & Paper
&#8226;	Phone & Charger
&#8226;	Medication
&#8226;	Towel (black)
&#8226;	Empty squirty water bottle for peeing
&#8226;	Hand held fan

Baby: 

&#8226;	Bibs and muslins x 3 each
&#8226;	Cotton Wool
&#8226;	Nappy cream 
&#8226;	Nappies
&#8226;	Nappy Sacks
&#8226;	4 Sleepsuits
&#8226;	4 Vests
&#8226;	Jacket
&#8226;	Hat
&#8226;	Blanket in car seat
&#8226;	Swaddle
&#8226;	Milk and bottle


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

You may not need as many maternity pads, I packed an extra pack as i might need them in labour too. I'm using 'pack' to mean about 12 in each. You obviously wont need any for then. I think I actually put in a few more breast pads, but everyone's different, you might not leak at all or leak loads! x


----------



## coral11680

ok thanks, hopefully i wont need anymore than that dont want to be there more than 2 days


----------



## coral11680

from memory I never leaked much at all


----------



## coral11680

ok and water bottle for peeing? :haha:


----------



## poppy666

WOW Tink what a list lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and the sweets were for labour, for a energy boost. But defo pack some snacks, DH will appreciate it if he cant get away, or you might find yourself back on the ward ravenous in the middle of the night with breakfast hours away etc x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol You wont need that either :haha: its sore down there after a vaginal birth, so a sports bottle filled with water n squirted whilst you pee is a great relief :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

oh ok now I get it, was imagining trying to squat over a small opening to a water bottle :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and DH is bringing up her coat, blanket, hat, and something for me to wear home. Its packed up in a bag in her car seat......obsessive organised Tink.... x


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh and DH is bringing up her coat, blanket, hat, and something for me to wear home. Its packed up in a bag in her car seat......obsessive organised Tink.... x

hehe not a bad idea though. No idea what to pack to wear home yet as depends how hot it is


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies! 

I just skimmed back to see the results of Poppy's ultrasound- OMFG - I am so flipping happy for your girly Pops!!!!!!!!!! Amazing! Brought a tear to my eye!! :hugs:

Tink- when is your induction again? I think fairly soon, right? My OH wants me to start packing a bag- but was clueless of what to pack. Thanks for the list!

Has Phoebe been on? I think she is first to go and haven't seen her in a while......

:hi: MC, Coral, Puppycat, Caz, babyhopes, CG, Hopes and everyone! Hope you are all doing well!!!!


----------



## coral11680

Hi Lew :hi:

hope you are well, just to let you know you wont need to maternity pads, diapers etc as the hosptials provide them there, but you probably already know that. They also give you pacifiers, blankets, clothes for the baby etc.


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Lew dont think its sunk in properly yet :hugs:

Poebe popped on other day think her induction is the 20th June, but someone correct if wrong. Hows your pregnancy going? Quite a few of you getting closer :happydance:


----------



## LEW32

Pregnancy going ok...no major problems which I should be happy about. Just very uncomfortable with swelling, backaches, getting up a million times at night to pee, etc..... I am feeling alot of pressure on my bladder, so I guess she is sitting pretty low..... all normal stuff, so I should be thankful, right :)

48 more days...I really hope baby girl wants to show up on time- I think it will do my head in if she is more than a few days late!


----------



## LEW32

Coral- I didn't know all of that- thanks for the info!!!! I am sooooo clueless of what to bring to hospital.

What are you all dressing baby up in to bring her home? 
What are you going to wear yourself? Not sure what would be most comfortable....


----------



## LEW32

Tink- have a question....

I have been avoiding drinking much caffeine this pregnancy...well, this morning I feel like I over did it. Had a 12 ounce glass of iced tea and feel my heart racing a bit....

Is it harmful for the baby? I am so mad at myself for drinking so much of it and hope I didn't stress out the bubba....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That's why i gave Coral the list, she had her 2 bubbas in the states so although she's been there and done it all before, she has yet to have 'the British Hospital Experience' :haha: which I think might be a little different. Sorry your still swolen and sore, I hear ya! My skin is so tight, and its hard to bend my legs now :cry: I packed a long loose top and leggings for coming home. That way if its hot I'll be ok, and can just add a jacket or cardigan if its cooler. Youll prob still be quite big, looking about 5 months preggo so its still maternity gear I'm afraid! I haven't got a date, but should be in around 3 weeks time x


----------



## coral11680

yes good idea tink long floaty top and leggings sounds comfy. 36 days to go for me, not that I'm counting :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Lew I've been really bad this pregnancy, I haven't been watching my caffeine much at all :blush: I usually have a cup of regular coffee every morning, sometimes 2!! I don't think it will harm the baby though, although I think it stops your body from taking in more calcium so shouldn't have it when you take your vits. I have had that feeling when your heart is racing it's not nice.


----------



## coral11680

also not sure what I'm bringing baby home in, probably just a cute sleeper or something, maybe a little romper if its very hot, but will have a little cotton hat and thin blanket too.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Don't worry Lew, it doesn't sound like your having too much caffine, a little is ok. But like you experienced at this stage of pregnancy it can raise you heart rate, and cause palpitations. They seem hotter on this in the states than they are here, but the principle is the same. A small amount is fine, 1 cup coffee, or 3 cups tea per day is ok. I'm not sure of the content of iced tea. Anyhow, the reason I say don't worry is cause the risks are mainly in early pregnancy and are to do with development and miscarriage. Right now, you would suffer the effects more than your bubba (who would get a slower metabolised effect) and it would only really cause something similar to what you experienced, like a slightly raised HR. Coral also said something important, it can hinder absorption of certain nutrients too. However, I drink about 5 cups of tea a day, and my midwife said that was fine. x


----------



## poppy666

Everything i packed for korben to come home in didnt fit him lol... we had no Tiny baby clothes, he weighed 7lb 5oz and none of the newborn fit him, we had to go out and buy more clothes and socks. Not making that mistake again.


----------



## coral11680

hmm maybe i should get a few tiny baby things?


----------



## poppy666

I would even if only fit for a week or two. Everything drowned korben even socks. Matalan do Tiny baby, Next stopped doing them. Mothercare does some too.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm just bring bubba home in a babygrow, like Coral I have a little cotton hat, and light jacket and a blanket for her. I figured once all that's on no-one can see what she's wearing anyway :rofl: I'll play dress up as soon as we get home according to the weather and her size x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes, that's what I left off the list, socks for baby! I assumed if the all in ones are too long in the legs I can put socks on over the top to help them fit x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I got given 3 sleepsuits in up to 7.5lbs from next, worn but nothing wrong with them. You can have them in case if you want Coral? I assume Lily will be about that pretty soon :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: I have no idea how big my baby will be but I'm assuming if I have her 11 days early around 7lbs?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

How big were your others again Coral? x


----------



## poppy666

Just thought id ask in your area do they advice you not to bath baby for the first week? They do in my area... But i bathed korben on day 3 couldnt do with all the white stuff on him.


----------



## puppycat

I had nowhere near enough baby clothes, Laura puked several times so DHhad to go get more anyway!

Just had a bowl of fresh strawberries and red grapes omm nom nom


----------



## poppy666

Mmmmmm i want some lol... ive just eaten nearly full tube of pringles :dohh: didnt realise.


----------



## puppycat

Ewwwwwwwwwwwww don't like pringles, taste like fat and leave a horris film on the roof of my mouth - bleurgh.

Altho don't get me wrong I could stuff any other crisps until the cows came home :)


----------



## poppy666

lol i dont generally eat crisps but my son left Pringles in cupboard so ate em.


----------



## pk2of8

hey lovelies...quick update...

been gathering our records together for the FS appt, making copies, etc. I just spoke with the UR office...they got dh's bloodwork results back. the nurse said dh defo has some abnormal hormone levels, so we have to go back for followup for that. we're also going to try to run by the UR clinic to pick up the paperwork for that to take with us to the FS. this could explain a lot re: dh's low libido and POSSIBLY affect his count also, so we'll see...


----------



## LEW32

Good Luck PK! Hoping for a resolution to all this for you both!


----------



## poppy666

Thats great news PK.. well no not great news :dohh: you know what i mean, will be waiting for you to get back from FS. :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

i know what you mean poppy :hugs: it's good to know that we're starting to get things figured out. although i don't expect that fixing dh's hormones will fix his sperm count, it would be nice if it at least fixed how tired he is all the time and moody and the :sex: issue. :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

So glad your finally getting to the bottom of the difficulties, its onwards and upwards from here. Hope the appointment is productive PK, thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC- good to hear your sister is coping well :thumbup: and take it easy if you have got pains :hugs:
Coral & Tink- Sorry your not getting a good night sleep, not long to go now and you have you tummy all to yourself :thumbup:
Poppy- :happydance: for feeling her kick :D I prefer serenity it fits better with your other names, savannah is becoming more popular now although it is also a really lovely name :thumbup: Hope it was just a one off thing poor korben :hugs: Happy 17 weeks! Gone so fast! :) 
Puppycat- :happydance: for positive opk! Go BD, you got a nice stock coming along :haha:
Laura- Sorry to hear your having a rough time :hugs: hope the first tri flys by for you! 
PK- huge :hugs: sorry about your bfn :( Good luck with your appointment and I hope IUI is arranged quickly for you :hugs: Im sure you DH will come round to the idea of an interpreter :thumbup: Will try to stay around late tonight for you :thumbup: hopefully the hormones are affecting his sperm count and fixing them will fix his sperm count even if its just a little :thumbup: glad to hear your getting along with the process well! 
Coral- Glad you got your bag sorted :D hope it arrives quickly for you :)
China- :wave: :hugs:
Tink- wow tink! you are so organised :thumbup: so you now our fertility doctor/ booby doctor and Im sure you will soon be baby doctor too :haha: Our own personal doctor :D ps keep list for when its my turn :haha:
Lew- :wave: :hugs: Look how far along you are too! Time has flown by, you will have her here soon :)
AFM- AF stopped today :D so on to the fun part of ttc :happydance: and thats about it really :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Tie him down LR its party time :haha: :dust::dust::dust:

Yeah Savannah is getting more popular, she ( i nearly said it) pmsl she will have one of the two before November.


----------



## lupinerainbow

:haha: i'm sure you will get used to it especially with us asking about her :haha: and they are both lovely whichever you decide :thumbup:
i will don't worry :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## China girl

Hey Lew,

When I had DS2, I only brought his coming home outfit. It was a special outfit because at the hospital they gave you the opportuinty to have their pictures made. I would recommend a thin blanket (summer=HOT), socks and oneies if you prefer. The hospital will put baby in those half t-shirts due to clamp on the bellybutton (when they cut the umbilical cord) and wrap the baby up in one of their receiving blankets. Hospital provides you with diapers and they usually give you a small diaper bag with some goodies in it. I hope this helps you. 

Oh, I would take a tour of the hospital, I had to when I registered it was very helpful, and ask alot of questions so you will be more comfortable and prepared when the baby arrives.

China


----------



## poppy666

lupinerainbow said:


> :haha: i'm sure you will get used to it especially with us asking about her :haha: and they are both lovely whichever you decide :thumbup:
> i will don't worry :haha:
> 
> xxxxx

PMSL Dont worry knowing me i'll throw a few more names into the hat :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Tink, Chloe was 8lbs13oz 6 days late. Ryan was 7 lbs13oz and 7 days early:shrug:

Hi lupine glad the witch has left now get to baby making:haha:

PK hopefully the docs can help with dh hormones and glad you are getting some answers. Good luck for today again j:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

CG just wanted to give you a snuggle :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

well girls i am going for my hair done this week cant decide weather to have it all blond i am naturally blond any way but its gone dark the older i get or to have it all chocolate brown x x x


----------



## poppy666

Go inbetween and have blonde and brown highlights :winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

blonde highlights will be nice I think caz


----------



## China girl

Seems like everybodys jokes are pissing me off today....

Thanks for the snuggle Poppy!!....it made me smile :)


----------



## China girl

I agree with Coral Caz!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Go with blonde/ blonde highlight its more summery :thumbup:

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Forgot to say this afternoon that taxi driver accused of rape with regards to my son pleaded not guilty 'which we knew he would' :growlmad:. So trial starts on the 14th November... my due date of all dates.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Oh dear poppy :nope: that rubbish news :hugs: 
I don't really know what to say except we are all here for you :hugs: :kiss:
Could you not postpone it at all?

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i know :hugs: Dont think i'll get to my due date had a sweep at 38wks with korben so hopefully will again.

Edited i can fill in the form stating my due date and see what happens.


----------



## caz & bob

think i am going for full head of blond girls i will post a pic when i have had it done xx xx


----------



## coral11680

Oh no poppy not good news :( big :hug:


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> think i am going for full head of blond girls i will post a pic when i have had it done xx xx

Caz your daring,i use to but sick of the roots coming through all the time so now just have highlights x


----------



## coral11680

Me too pops I hate the root touch ups, highlights are much more subtle with the growth


----------



## lupinerainbow

Good idea poppy :hugs: and if you explain situation to your consultant/ midwife as well he/she will hopefully sweep you early again :thumbup:
Goodluck caz! make sure you do post piccy!

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

They gave me the sweep last time cos if i wanted an epidural at any point in labour if the blood thinner injections hadnt worn off id not be allowed the Epi, so they wanted to try time it if the sweep worked i did not inject that day so could have one.


----------



## lupinerainbow

ahh they are likely to do it again as your still taking them then :thumbup: hopefully it will work itself out :hugs: 

xxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

hey hunnies...don't have long right now...dh and i have to head back out for another appt, but i wanted to give a quickie update again :wacko: sorry so many of those lately...

well, not good news, but not "end-of-the-world" news either. dh's FSH and LH both VERY high. means his brain is trying very very hard to stimulate testicles to produce sperm but not working very good. good news is he IS still making sperm, even if just a little. bad news is it looks like he's starting on the path to testicular failure b/c of hormone levels and NOTHING will stop or change or fix it re: sperm production. bottom line, dh's #s to low to even try IUI. doc won't even attempt it. only possibility for pg at all is IVF with ICSI. i feel very comfortable with this doc and dh does too. he was very very compassionate and knowledgable. very helpful about ins and outs with insurance info and cost/payment etc. so, i think dh wants to move forward with it. doc said if we didn't want IVF, our only other choice was donor sperm and neither me or dh want that. so, we will have to take a hard look at finances and see what we can do. doc feels very positive that i'm "good" and that we'll get a bfp on first try IVF, worst case, second try. he's pretty sure i have endometriosis b/c of symptoms, but he says IVF will bypass any risk that would cause for bfn. he said endo still causes bfn's with IUI but not with IVF, so that's good to know. he also said my charts look great and he feels very strongly i'm ovulating well and that progesterone is fine. he said too many docs try to make a diagnosis solely on the progesterone, but the level mine was at defo indicates ov. so also good news. anyway, still trying to soak it all in. there was a lot more that we talked about but i've got to run for now so i'm sure it will all come out with you girls in spurts. :cry: it was so hard not to cry at the FS, and i cried on the way home. :cry: but i think dh is pretty set on moving forward with IVF so that's encouraging to me. i hope we can start this summer. next step is to set up IVF teaching session with the FS nurse. i'll be able to chat more later tonight and tomorrow afternoon... thank you girls for being here. i don't know what i'd do without you. :cry:


----------



## poppy666

PK huge hugs for you and DH :hugs::hugs: Im really glad to hear that you have the IVF ICSI option at least, i know its not the best and can be expensive, not too sure how much over there as me and OH was going to be given 3 free tries under our health service and was only days off treatment.

Im really glad your DH has got a positive outlook and wants to go for it and hope and pray you work out the funds to commence treatment in the summer :kiss:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Pk- huge :hugs: for you hun! :hugs:
I am sorry about your dh sperm and hormone levels but really glad you can do the ivf or icsi and that your dh is all for it, also that you have a really nice doc :hugs: i know it will be hard but try to look at the positives of it :hugs: we are all here when you need to talk or rant :flower: :hugs: As poppy said i hope you find the money to do so soon :kiss:

xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

@poppy...:hugs: for the court case:flower: and i still like serenity!!:happydance:
@pk..:hugs: to you n DH, sorry for DH sperm probs, hope you get that long awaited bfp you so badly want...sending you :hugs: and your in my thoughts and prayers! x
all other ding dongs :wave: and :hugs:
asfm, had a rotten day yesterday, almost went to hospital b/c of pain, it got so bad i was bent doubled..:growlmad: but im ok today not a single ache...like yesterday never happened:shrug: i went to bed at 630pm and woke up at 647am!! must have needed it,decided to get things washed and sorted for baby coming over the next week,maybe a little early but with them pains yesterday all i could think was nothing was ready!! so on with that i think:thumbup: hope your all well xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning honeypots :hugs: x

While that's bad news PK, I'm also so pleased you have a good doctor who has been able to show you the 'light' at the end of the tunnel. What a shame IUI wont work, but at least you know what your dealing with and can now find the money for IVF and get started. So glad DH's attitude is great, hopefully you'll be on your way in the summer then. Sending out massive hugs, your BFP day is gonna be one heck of a celebration here. I cannot wait! :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, I didn't know you were in pain? must have missed that post, I'm sorry! :hugs: what happened? what sort of pain? I know what you mean about getting organised, I had the same thing when they was gonna keep me in hospital, it was all I was bothered about. Hope your ok now, don't you dare over do it though? you gotta listen to your body and take it easy x

Pops, I missed whatever you said about a court case also? what's the news with that honey? x


----------



## mothercabbage

it was bad pain tink..:growlmad: but all gone now:shrug: im no way doing much until baby is here now....just washing and getting ready for him coming...nothing else is getting done!!...packing up the decorating stuff too, ill finish once Rhys is here and settled...im not risking preterm labour for the sake of fecking walls!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww I'll make you right MC, everything else will have to wait. That's what I decided too, its not worth it. Just potter about getting things ready in your own time with plenty of rest in between. How about packing an emergency bag like I did? I felt much better for doing that. Take it especially easy today :hugs: get a nice brew and put your feet up. Dr Tinks orders x


----------



## coral11680

morning ding dongs!

PK sorry to hear that IUI is not going to work for you:hugs: I am glad you have a good doc and he seems sure the first trial of IVF will work:happydance: that will be great I can't wait to celebrate your :bfp: I hope you can get the money together soon and start as soon as possible:hugs:

MC, I saw on facebook something was up but you didn't say what. That sucks but glad you are better today, get your feet up and chill:hugs:

morning Tink, how was lastnight? any sleep? I slept ok ish but woke up to leg cramps ouch I hate them. I jump out of bed and start jumping around:haha: then all day my legs are sore:growlmad:

Kids are back to school :yipee: thanks god!!

Poppy I like Savannah Rose so pretty, what does OH like? x


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls just took the son school now just waiting to go the gym hope my opks are even darker today so i can start the :sex: marathon ha 4 days in a row wooppp x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok tink, ill rest up today and potter along at an old ladies rate,:jo: just doing a bit of "normal" washing,:hangwashing::laundry: once thats cleared i can start on :baby:Rhys stuff, so prob be tomorrow....im taking things slow, not worth the risk!!!:nope: 
coral....was a status b/c everyone was ignoring my calls etc, was supposed to go to triage to be checked out for pre-term labour but no one would answer their fone to watch kids even OH never heard his phone.....was on the verge of phoning an ambulance! but hey ho all is well i knew it wasnt early labour...just didnt feel like labour, even early labour....xx


----------



## coral11680

oh I see, glad you are feeling better today :hug: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: back at ya xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

MC noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo more bloody work. what you three like? :growlmad: just rest now sweetie that must of been quite a scare yesterday and wished you'd come on here :hugs: Not nice of everyone not answering their phone either :nope:

Coral OH likes Trinity and Harmony :dohh: but i'll get my way :haha:

Tink Gages trial starts on my due date, but think this LO will come earlier so im not worried :happydance:

afm nothing apart from i think my bladder knackered after korben, was soooo busting for toilet whilst i was walking to bathroom i was leaking ffs :cry: I had a bladder operation years ago and i should of had a section really with korben, think i'll have to have op again after this one.


----------



## coral11680

morning pops,
is a c-section this time not an option?


----------



## poppy666

Not talked about it tbh i wouldnt want one id be scared and the recovery is longer. Will have to have a word with consultant and if anything have the operation again once LO here.


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: good morning sweeties... thank you for your thoughts and prayers again :hugs: it's just so much to take in. i'm really scared now that dh won't have any sperm by the time we get to do IVF. :wacko::sad2: 1 round of IVF costs about $7500, but meds cost extra, plus the ICSI, so doc said total would be about $10 or $11k. there is a "guarantee program" where you pay for 3 rounds up front, and if no baby, then you get like half the money refunded, but if you get pg on first round then you lose a LOT of money doing it that way. doc said it's really much more cost effective to pay for one at a time, so i assume we'll go that route. and be terrified the whole time that it won't take and will be $11,000 totally lost down the drain. :sad1: i can't believe this still. FS ordered more bloodwork for dh to check for some particular diseases (like cystic fibrosis and things like that), but also to check for genetic disorders that might affect the sperm. he said he doesn't think there is a genetic issue, but good to make sure when talking about doing ICSI. doc thinks dh's issue likely caused from spinal meningitis that also caused the deafness. i think it's possible too...just no way to know for sure. yesterday was the first time we've really had to face the very real possibility that we might never get our bfp. it's such an overwhelming thought. i love dh so much, and i know this is much more damaging to his sense of "manliness" (if that makes sense) than he is letting on :cry: if it's not God's will for us to have a baby, then that doesn't change how much i love him or want to be with him. i'm just trying to make sure he understands that. the hard part is that there are no guarantees :cry: of course the money more than worth it if it works. if it doesn't work, i'll be so sad, so hurt. i'm more afraid dh will be angry (b/c he'll be hurt too). it's just such a big thing. :cry: 

i'm sorry i haven't been able to focus on what's going on with you other ding dongs. :sad1: very selfish of me to post all about me :cry: 

MC, poppy, tink, coral, lupine :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

oh pk, thats alot of money...more :hugs: hope DH can provide :spermy: for your treatment! :hugs:
poppy....deffo no more decorating, just normal cleaning etc...i sometime wake up bursting for a pee and only just make it! what we gonna be like in a few more weeks?!:dohh: wet! thats what!:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

that's just the thing MC...i'm scared to death now that this is going to get worse...or what if we hear that his sperm have genetic problems or something?? :sad2: oh good grief, i'm going to freak myself out with this!! :cry: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

PK believe in god like you always have and i believe he will bless you and DH with a baby, yes its a lot of money but at least you have tried everything in your power with no 'what ifs' :hugs:

How early can you start or do you have to wait quite a while to sort finances out?


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

Pk, BIG BIG :hugs: to you. I know this is hard for you, but pray about it. Let go and let God to do his wonderful works! Love you dearly & I will be praying for you and Dh.

MC, YES....please take it easy, but soooo glad your doing a lot better :hugs:

Hiya:hi: Tink,Coral,Poppy and all the DD

asfm, been moody and bloated. So, :af: will be here soon. Other than that, life has been great & HOT!!! :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Blurgh........not feeling so good DD's, quick one from me as I think I gotta go lay down again...........

PK, so wish I could give you a proper hug, try and stop yourself spiriling out of control with worry. This is one thing you cannot control, but it is in Gods hands honey. And this whole time I have always felt you will get there, and this doc really thinks you will get there. Its uncertainty and lack of control that's making things seem so bleek. Like China said, you have to put this back into Gods hands, and keep the faith. Sending you masses of strength and positive thinking, for you AND DH xxxxxxx

MC hope you got your feet up now Missy :haha: Ok now I see why I had 'something' in my head that you didn't have a good day yesterday, I saw that on facebook and didn't want to pry. Thank goodness everything's alright, and perhaps now people will make sure they have their phones on etc in case you need them x

Poppy, hoping you have you daughter by then, you don't need any added stress in the run up to that :hugs: I'll get on the pelvic floor excercise reminders again, I need to remind myself also. I know it might need more than excercise but hopefully it might help you retain some dignity in this pregnancy. SO ....... EVERYBODY SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEZE WITH ME :haha: and a 1, and a 2, and a 3 ....... x

Hey China, good too see you in good spirits. You chart looks good this cycle you know, despite the missing temps there is a better pattern to it. FXing like crazy your 'af' symptoms are actually BFP symptoms x

Coral, those cramps are the pits :hugs: no I slept awful. I had heartburn so bad I was up at 4, and been feeling sickly all day. Went back to bed this morning after kids went, think I'm going back now. Got a feeling its a touch of the bug the kids had. FXing like crazy it wont be :cry: x

Right on that note, I'm ofski back to bed for another few hours x


----------



## poppy666

:haha:

Go get yourself to bed Tink hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

PK try to stay positive and hopefully DH wont have any genetic issues. We'll all be praying your first round is a success, as that is a lot of money you are having to pay:hugs: We'll all be here for you and I believe you will get pregnant very soon:hugs:

Tink enjoy your nap, sorry you are feeling sicky hope its not the bug, if it is hopefully you get a mild case of it :hug:


----------



## China girl

Thanks for that encourgement Tink!


----------



## coral11680

Hi China, hoping those AF signs are your BFP! your chart does look good, lots of :dust:


----------



## lupinerainbow

MC glad to see you are feeling better :hugs:
Tink i hope you feel better soon :hugs:
Poppy is there no way they could do the operation straight after your birth or give you a c-sec at same time as doing that operation so its over and done with in one?
China FX'ed for you really tight! :flower: hope to hear you have your bfp this cycle :hugs: Your chart looks brilliant! :thumbup:
PK i hope you find the money soon and it only takes one cycle for you, its good the doc thinks it will be so think positive, pray and take some time to get used to it, hopefully the the time you are saving will help you come to terms with it :hugs: Is there no way they can take his sperm now and freeze it for you in like a sperm bank or something? :shrug:
Coral :wave: How are you today? :flower:

xxxxx


----------



## China girl

Thanks Coral & Lupine :)


----------



## caz & bob

well girls got a nice opk but can't post it my cam is rubbish all the pics look to blared :sex: marathon wopppp x x x


----------



## coral11680

hi lupine :hi: I'm ok thanks hun and you?

Caz get to BD'ing :dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Here's today's bump pic :wacko: and to think I technically still have 5 weeks left :haha: MEGA BUMP is ready to land :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







bump35.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: afternoon girls...had a bit of an accident with the relaxing, i got bored and built the flat pack wardrobe:dohh: havent done much else today, OH gave me a bollocking when he got in for doing the wardrobe:haha: ah well..... can get Rhys's clothes washed now AND have somewhere to put them!!:happydance:
:dust: to those coming up for OV and lots of luck and more :dust: to those coming up for testing!!...im ready for another :bfp: on this thread.....:yipee:
@pk...try to stay positive :flower: i know it must be hard but God will bless you soon, i can just feel it!:hugs:
@china...all ok with you :flower: you seemed grumpy yesterday so :hug: and lots of :dust: xxxxxx
@tink...rest!! thats all....just REST!!!!!!:jo:
all other dingdongs :wave:and :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thats grown for deffo but its lovely Tink, aww im too excited seeing all these newborns soon :0) hope your feeling a bit better x


----------



## mothercabbage

oh wow tink you sexy momma!!!! :happydance: loving bump and undies!!!:haha: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: afternoon girls...had a bit of an accident with the relaxing, i got bored and built the flat pack wardrobe:dohh: havent done much else today, OH gave me a bollocking when he got in for doing the wardrobe:haha: ah well..... can get Rhys's clothes washed now AND have somewhere to put them!!:happydance:
> :dust: to those coming up for OV and lots of luck and more :dust: to those coming up for testing!!...im ready for another :bfp: on this thread.....:yipee:
> @pk...try to stay positive :flower: i know it must be hard but God will bless you soon, i can just feel it!:hugs:
> @china...all ok with you :flower: you seemed grumpy yesterday so :hug: and lots of :dust: xxxxxx
> @tink...rest!! thats all....just REST!!!!!!:jo:
> all other dingdongs :wave:and :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx

:gun::grr::jo::growlmad: rest :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

yes ma'am.:howdy:


----------



## poppy666

:haha::kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

hee hee, hows you today poppy? what you been up to....happy 17 weeks for yesterday!:happydance::kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey CAZ, you know what to do honey :winkwink: get :spermy: get em good :haha: x

Hey lupine :hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

happy 35 weeks tink:happydance:...have i missed anyone? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: you only got the undies cause I'm refusing to get dressed today :haha:

Tummy still wierd, got pains, not labour pains. Not feeling good but hey, not been sick yet so :happydance:

MC............I am soooooooooo cross with you :jo: you naughty naughty girl :growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks MC... oh yes happy 35th week Tink :happydance:

MC ive been doing loads of washing and its been raining so all on radiators, sheets outside atm cos rain stopped so better not start again or im gonna be pissed off :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

it absoloutly threw it down here an hour ago,:rain: had to run out and empty lines...but sun is back out and sky is blue so its all gone back out again,:happydance: its my bedding so i need it dry!!
ooooopsie, sorry tink! :hugs::blush:


----------



## coral11680

woohoo Tink you sexy mumma:haha: big bump ready to land! Happy 35 weeks!

MC naughty naughty :jo: go sit down NOW!!!!! xx I can't wait to get my furniture so I can put all baby's things away, they take up half my room at the moment:growlmad::haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC get ur bum planted on the sofa and DO NOT MOVE! Unless its to eat, drink, or look after children :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> MC get ur bum planted on the sofa and DO NOT MOVE! Unless its to eat, drink, or look after children :haha: x

or pee:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok going to make a chilli, its not too adventurous, fry off mince add jar of sauce, boil in the bag rice....am i free to do that:shrug: :rofl:
OH just gone to get nappies:dohh: almost out n connor pee-ing alot today! :haha: otherwise i would get him to do tea xx


----------



## poppy666

lmao have you heard Tink? your the worse one for not resting :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

coral11680 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> MC get ur bum planted on the sofa and DO NOT MOVE! Unless its to eat, drink, or look after children :haha: x
> 
> or pee:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Ah yessss :thumbup: very important point Coralista TY :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

Tink is the antenatal clinic at basildon open weekends or just mon-fri?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> lmao have you heard Tink? your the worse one for not resting :rofl:

:haha: I know :winkwink: Don't tell MC :shhh: :haha: X


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I dunno bout clinic, would have thought that's just Mon - Fri. When I was in at the weekend I was checked out on labour ward. Plus they have an assessment day unit on the willow suite x


----------



## poppy666

MC your tea sounds better, ive just made homemade chips, bbq chicken dips and sweetcorn.


----------



## phoebe

Coooooooooooooooooo-eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee n Howdy Chickitas!!!!!:hi::howdy::hi::howdy::hi::howdy::hi:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Firstly A HUGE CONGRATS POPPY on ur wee bundle of PINK!!!!!!!
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Aww thanks Phoebe and nice you popped only lovely :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: mi dum dum!!! missed you! how are things, can i possibly persuade you into possibly the last bump pic from you?? you know you want to!!!
:haha: @tink not telling MC ....how rude :rofl:
poppy, come join us or shall i send you some in the post?? lol yours actually sounds better now im smelling mine!! :sick::haha: xxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

I hope and trust all is well on planet DD. Apologies yet again for being AWOL, things have been so bloody manic here. Dont know if i am arthur or martha or what the hell i am doing at the min:haha::haha::wacko::wacko:
Well had a MW app this am, the :baby: 2 or likely 3/5ths engaged:argh::argh::argh: She reckons that possibly i wont last til 20th, as i have had some heavy duty clearages and passing out sessions over the w/e. So as u can imagine, its panic stations here at the mo. OH had me in tears laughing earlier, saying that we still had 13 days left and that the :baby: is not playing the time game fairly. Errrrrrrmmmmmmmm now i thought i was meant to be the dumb 1 :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: had to gently explain that :baby: dont wear watches or have ideas of time etc................. And that s/he will turn up when ever they want to. Got to go into hosp tom for a heart trace on the baby, So keep everything crossed they dont keep me in hehehehe!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Send via recorded delivery please :haha: 

Yes Phoebe last bump iccy 12 days to go isnt it? :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

:hi::hi:


mothercabbage said:


> :wave: mi dum dum!!! missed you! how are things, can i possibly persuade you into possibly the last bump pic from you?? you know you want to!!!
> :haha: @tink not telling MC ....how rude :rofl:
> poppy, come join us or shall i send you some in the post?? lol yours actually sounds better now im smelling mine!! :sick::haha: xxxxxxxx

Alright dum dum All is tickety boo my sweet. I will try and do a last bump piccy for u shortly. Dunno if it will all fit though it is HUGE!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hug: :hugs: :hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:haha: I have learnt my lesson, well in actual fact I literally cannot move anymore so I have no choice :haha: x

Yes bump pic please Phoebe, pretty please?!?! be lovely before D day :happydance: I'll let you come steal the title of Miss Mega Bump :haha: :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Send via recorded delivery please :haha:
> 
> Yes Phoebe last bump iccy 12 days to go isnt it? :happydance:

If i am lucky Pops hehehehe xxxx


----------



## coral11680

thanks Tink, just wondered as I need to go in 3 weeks before op for a mrsa skin swab (urrgghh) and thought I might go on the weekend but not sure if I can. I thought i could do the tour one sat and do that while I'm there? oh well.

Hi Pheebmeister :hi: glad to see you back on planet Ding dong:haha: wow so close for you now, less than 2 weeks!!! EEEKKK so exciting, can't wait to see if its :pink: or :blue: hmm I think maybe :pink: now. Good luck for docs tomorrow, update us please!!! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I would ring up and ask if its something they could do at the weekend, the day assessment clinic is called the MAC clinic and its on the willow suite. I would have thought they could do it there? x

Oooooooooh excitement Phobes!!!! I cannot wait!!!!! :loopy: you all set at home? x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Phoebles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hug: :hugs: :hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :haha: I have learnt my lesson, well in actual fact I literally cannot move anymore so I have no choice :haha: x
> 
> Yes bump pic please Phoebe, pretty please?!?! be lovely before D day :happydance: I'll let you come steal the title of Miss Mega Bump :haha: :hugs: x

Hi Tinkers xxxx I hear ya on the unable to move front. Had to ask for assistance to get up from kitchen floor the other day. As i was heading upwards my backside really let me down :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: Not a case of weebles not falling down, just not being able to move at all. All of course not helped by having the gargantuan giggles xxxxx :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> thanks Tink, just wondered as I need to go in 3 weeks before op for a mrsa skin swab (urrgghh) and thought I might go on the weekend but not sure if I can. I thought i could do the tour one sat and do that while I'm there? oh well.
> 
> Hi Pheebmeister :hi: glad to see you back on planet Ding dong:haha: wow so close for you now, less than 2 weeks!!! EEEKKK so exciting, can't wait to see if its :pink: or :blue: hmm I think maybe :pink: now. Good luck for docs tomorrow, update us please!!! x

Why thankyou Miss Corally xxx Will deffo update u all tomorry. My MW has a feeling i will be having a blue bundle. I dont mind which way things go, Just cant wait to meet him/her. so ridicously in love already :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh Phoebe, its all so undignified now isn't it?! :rofl: <---- and then not being able to get up again :haha: I now go to the loo in the night by propelling myself on a wheeled office chair. I cook straddling a stool, and I can often be found crawling instead of walking, then not being able to stand again so I just have a little lay down for a while on the floor :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: sorry I dont mean to laugh but the visions are very funny :haha:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: Tink i can imagine you crawling along the floor lol.

Phoebe any names yet?


----------



## phoebe

Almost all set. Got my mum round thurs and fri to help with some of the low cleaning in kitchen (after my incident:blush:) and windows. And i am just about to finely tweek my bags, keep thinking i have too much/little. I saw ur list, i'm about the same as u or maybe just a bit more as i'm unsure how the induction will last!?! I know i will kept for a min 24 poss 48 hrs afterwards. I wished i had a lappy to keep u all posted when i go in:nope: xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

They really need to make some smiley's to illustrate some of our experiences of late pregnancy :rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: thank you coral, china, tink, poppy, lupey, MC :hugs: you're all right. we will keep praying and keep having faith. we'll try to get dh's new bloodwork drawn this week. fx...he'll have to go early in the morning before work and dh is a bear early in the mornings if he hasn't had enough sleep, so i'll have to try to force him to bed early one night. yeah right. :dohh: otherwise, i booked our ivf teaching session, but first available wasn't until june 29th. ugh. so far away. at least it feels that way. i'm one of those that once a decision has been made i don't like to sit around and wait forever for things to get done. :dohh: we had to ask for a different interpreter too. :wacko: the interpreter yesterday was TERRIBLE. very clearly not certified by her skills, and she was hard-of-hearing herself and had to keep asking the doc to slow down and repeat himself. she didn't have the vocabulary for a technical meeting like that. problem is the doc knows her personally, so i'm afraid that's going to create problems. :wacko::sad1: i hope the doc will understand. i told the receptionist we'll be happy to explain to him in person why we're requesting a different interpreter, but it makes us seem hard to please, ya know? :nope: anyway, so that's going on. as for the money, i don't know how long it will take to work out. a few weeks i would imagine. we have some options that we could use, but i don't know if that's what's best or if we should just get a small loan for it or a special credit card or what. :shrug: i don't guess it will take too long to figure out, but we may try to sit down with a financial adviser first. i don't know. we'll see. 

i wish i didn't have to work tonight. ugh. :wacko: just don't feel like it. i got interrupted by a phone call from my attorney in the middle of typing my post (30 minutes ago) and now i've forgotten what everybody else has been talking about :dohh: .......hhhhmmmmm......thiiiiinnnnnnkkkkiiiiinnnnnnng...........ah, oh yes...

lupesy, it's good to see you back on here hunni :thumbup:

China, i think your chart is looking great too! :hugs:

poppy, that stinks about the trial. will it be a jury trial or just a judge or magistrate deciding? i hope it's obvious the jerk is guilty and that he gets punished :growlmad: oh and i think you should treat yourself and get at least one little pink outfit :cloud9: ssshhhh, i won't tell anybody you did :winkwink:

MC that's defo worrisome about the pain you were having yesterday. :hugs: terrible that nobody would answer your calls either. i hope all's better now. :kiss:

tink and corally... :dohh: i've lost the plot now :haha: but i love you both and sending you lots of :hugs: back!!


----------



## coral11680

Hi PK :hi:

Does the clinic not offer a payment plan? I know what you mean about not wanting to wait, I'd be the same, but I'm sure it will come quickly. :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh Phoebe, its all so undignified now isn't it?! :rofl: <---- and then not being able to get up again :haha: I now go to the loo in the night by propelling myself on a wheeled office chair. I cook straddling a stool, and I can often be found crawling instead of walking, then not being able to stand again so I just have a little lay down for a while on the floor :rofl: x

I feel ur pain and totally get ur methods of transport. I live in the computer chair for scooting about the house. One good thing going for being on the deck, it is much cooler down there :haha::haha:xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Loving you right back PK :hugs: Sounds like a plan you got going on there, I know June 29th seems a way away yet but its bound to take some time to sort your finances and everything else right? x


----------



## pk2of8

well good grief :dohh: was quiet all day then i'm typing a post, got interrupted for 30 minutes, finish my post and enter and all of a sudden there's like 5 pages to read!!! :haha: 

phoebe, very excited for you too sweetie! i delivered all of my lo's at the stage where you and tink are at, so i'm proud of you both for going this long, and longer! i was ready to induce my own labor by this stage b/c i couldn't take it anymore!! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Oh Phoebe, its all so undignified now isn't it?! :rofl: <---- and then not being able to get up again :haha: I now go to the loo in the night by propelling myself on a wheeled office chair. I cook straddling a stool, and I can often be found crawling instead of walking, then not being able to stand again so I just have a little lay down for a while on the floor :rofl: x
> 
> I feel ur pain and totally get ur methods of transport. I live in the computer chair for scooting about the house. One good thing going for being on the deck, it is much cooler down there :haha::haha:xxClick to expand...

:haha: ah so someone else had the idea of utilising the computer chair :haha: great minds think alike! :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

pk2of8 said:


> well good grief :dohh: was quiet all day then i'm typing a post, got interrupted for 30 minutes, finish my post and enter and all of a sudden there's like 5 pages to read!!! :haha:
> 
> phoebe, very excited for you too sweetie! i delivered all of my lo's at the stage where you and tink are at, so i'm proud of you both for going this long, and longer! i was ready to induce my own labor by this stage b/c i couldn't take it anymore!! :haha:

I'm there PK, if i could only find that crochet hook... :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

coral and tink, yeah it will take a little while to get it all sorted. i think the doc's office does offer some kind of financing. a lot of specialists seem to do that nowadays and he did mention it yesterday but didn't go into details about it. i suppose we'll find out. i guess it's just i think by end of june, i'll be ov'ing again, so we'll have to wait at least til the end of that cycle before we can start anything, so that's already putting us into mid-july or later and God only knows at this point what it will be from there... :wacko:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Oh Phoebe, its all so undignified now isn't it?! :rofl: <---- and then not being able to get up again :haha: I now go to the loo in the night by propelling myself on a wheeled office chair. I cook straddling a stool, and I can often be found crawling instead of walking, then not being able to stand again so I just have a little lay down for a while on the floor :rofl: x
> 
> I feel ur pain and totally get ur methods of transport. I live in the computer chair for scooting about the house. One good thing going for being on the deck, it is much cooler down there :haha::haha:xxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: ah so someone else had the idea of utilising the computer chair :haha: great minds think alike! :haha: xClick to expand...

Indeed they do :haha::haha: xx


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: tink :haha: crochet hook, naughty girl....... just make sure you disinfect it first... :thumbup: :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> well good grief :dohh: was quiet all day then i'm typing a post, got interrupted for 30 minutes, finish my post and enter and all of a sudden there's like 5 pages to read!!! :haha:
> 
> phoebe, very excited for you too sweetie! i delivered all of my lo's at the stage where you and tink are at, so i'm proud of you both for going this long, and longer! i was ready to induce my own labor by this stage b/c i couldn't take it anymore!! :haha:

Thanks Pk, In ur respects i hope the month flies by for u sweety. U both deserve this so very much. I can only imagine how frustrating things are for u. But i do sincerely believe u and ur hubby will get what ur craving for. I will send loadsa positive vibes, loves and hugs across the pond for u. :hugs::kiss:xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> :rofl::rofl: Tink i can imagine you crawling along the floor lol.
> 
> Phoebe any names yet?

Still no names as fully guarenteed set on. It feels the harder we think about names, all inspirations and thoughts evaporate lol :wacko::dohh:


----------



## China girl

Hiya phoebe!!!!:hi:.....missed you!!! 

be back in a few....gotta eat me sum lunch :)

Oh, been craving a grilled cheese sandwich and fries...yummy!!


----------



## coral11680

crochet hook sounds painful! :haha: just have some nooky Tink that might do the trick! ;)


----------



## poppy666

Sure once he's born a name will come to you both, lol yeah im guessing boy :haha:


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> Hiya phoebe!!!!:hi:.....missed you!!!
> 
> be back in a few....gotta eat me sum lunch :)
> 
> Oh, been craving a grilled cheese sandwich and fries...yummy!!

Hola China!!! missed u too sweety pie xx :hi::hi: Uh oh u had to mention food lol!!! I am hank marvin, must be nearly ram raiding the kitchen time :haha::haha:


----------



## phoebe

Have had boy-ish feelings all along Pops, in fact everyone i know has referred to bumpkins as he all throughout pregnancy. Will get find out how good/shabby my mother's intuition is soon x :dohh::haha:


----------



## poppy666

CG i could really eat one of those now, havnt had a cheese burger for ages and soooooooooo miss Mc Donalds but this one wont let me eat it without retching lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: SEX? what's that?


----------



## phoebe

Right i am off now, my stomach thinks my throat has been slit :haha: but i promise hand on heart to be on here tom (if hossy lets me back out permitting lol) and i will do some piccies for u guys too. Has been lovely jubbly nattering to u again, i really do miss u all heaps. And i will try and get on here regularly until D-day. Sayonara Chicks and chicklettes. Muchos hugs n loves all round xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Cya tomorrow Phoebe xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hope you get on good tomorrow honey, report back asap. x


----------



## puppycat

Hi Ladies

Right let me try and remember who said what...

PK - Yes keep your faith honey, trust in God and let him carry the worry for you xx
Phoebe - Glad to see you popping in, hope bubs hangs on for the 20th :hugs:

Nah, can't remember any more! :haha:

Laura poorly today, think she's coming down with chicken pox, next door's kids have had the same sort of symptoms, lack of appetite, temp, snotty nose, miserable etc and apparently chicken pox going round :(

I'm ok though. Going to bath Laura now and put her to bed TTFN x


----------



## Hopes314

:hi:

missed everyone, it seems i havent been on in foreverrrr. it looks like i have a lotttt of pages to catch up on. but first of allll..

poppy congrats on baby GIRL!! i peeked on the morning you had the scan but hadnt gotten a chance to post until now. it almost made me cry.. im so happy for you!!

tink love the mega bump! and cute undies! my cute stuff doesnt fit anymore.


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Hopes :hugs: hows you and bump? x


----------



## Hopes314

pissed.

midwife just called me and told me i failed my glucose test and gotta go back for the 3 hour test. she said number was supposed to be below 130 and mine was 150. does this pretty much mean i have gd? grr


----------



## coral11680

Puppy hope Laura gets better soon x

Hi hopes it has been a while how are you?:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Not sure hopes but some women fail the first test and pass the second so u may be ok


----------



## lupinerainbow

Coral that is good to hear and I am good thank you :thumbup:
Caz :happydance: get to it! :winkwink: :haha:
Tink wow! You look like you are stretched to bursting point, I dont think you will be lasting another 5 weeks :hugs: lovely bump though :thumbup: and happy 35 weeks :happydance:
MC that was very bad of you :haha:, but are you feeling okay?
Pheobe :wave: nice to see you :D shame I missed you its so soon now! Not even 2 weeks and thats if you get there, cant wait to see pics of you little bubba and to see if baby is a girl/boy :hugs: My final guess is boy :blue:
Pk Thank you :hugs: 
Pheobe, tink & Coral :rofl: I feel for you :hugs: but its funny imagining you with you bumps doing these crazy things :haha: (note to self, invest in wheely computer chair when I get bfp :haha: ) 
Puppycat Hope laura gets well soon :hugs: 
Hopes :wave: nice to see you :D Sorry to hear about that, SIL had that but the second results turned out fine so hope its the same for you :hugs: unsure what her actual level was though :hugs:

AFM- dtd last night :happydance: so going with every other day this cycle (again :haha: ) hoping we can get it this cycle, I only have a few opks left so am going to start opking on CD12 I think cause I usually get pos on CD 15 but have been getting shorter cycles recently, not sure if I should start CD 11 just in case? 

xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Good luck LR hope this is your month we need some more BFPs :dust::dust::dust: no pressure :haha:

Hopes no idea about GD but Tink will x


----------



## lupinerainbow

I know, i am trying :haha: sure i will get there eventually, this is my last cycle before FS but will be halfway through next one when i go, hopefully they can give me something straight away to sort out my hormones straight away or just a magic pill which makes you instantly pg :haha: much better idea :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

lupine :haha: magic pregnant pill!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes! :wave: I dunno what the figures for US mommys are, this after the sugar drink? I think Coral is right that if you pass the next one your ok. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh ok, found a converter. So your blood suger was a little on the high side right? we measure in mmol here. FX you will pass the 3 hour but if not you might be ok just on a careful diet like me x

Lupine :haha: @ the magic preggo pill :haha: FX you wont be needing it anyway :hugs: yes I can't see me lasting 5 weeks either, FX my consultant gets her finger out next week and books me in eh? x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Yes definitely :) will be nice for you to not be in pain :thumbup:
:blush: well i think its a good idea :haha: :blush:


xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

lol sorry tink i was just throwing out numbers and not units, i really didnt know what the units of the sugar measurement were, the midwife just called me and started throwing around numbers? I did eat a bagel for breakfast like an hour before i drank the sugary drink, maybe that made it a little high. Although they said eat normally. Its crappy to have to go back there for the long test like that though.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

They do it a little differently here, we fast before a GTT. I also don't know how much sugar you had to drink either. But regardless, your result was on the high side for the amount I guess you consumed. x

That reminds me, where is Mommyv? anyone heard from her? x


----------



## poppy666

I seen mommyv online on here other day, she must be busy.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm going to get and early night, sees ya all in the morning. Sweet dreams DD's :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Sleep well Tink :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Lupine good luck is cycle, hopefully you will get your bfp before your FS appointment turn u won't need the magic preggo pill! :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Night tink x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Night night tink :hugs: sleep well 
Coral Thank you :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

I've been very busy. I've been to see a specialist about an hour away about my diabetes and it turns out I have type 2 diabetes. I am hoping to stay with my current dr.'s but if my sugars are not well controlled or any other issues come up I will have to see these other dr.'s who specialize in high risk pregnancies. I have my scan on June 29th and I'm hoping all is well because I was just told that because I had diabetes at the time of conception my baby has a higher chance of having birth defects mostly relating to the heart of neural tube but the doctor said not very likely at all of having anything serious. I hope and pray not. I have feeling the lo starting to move now and it's pretty great also blood sugars have been okay so far and bp is still pretty good so I'm hanging in there.

Tink- thanks for messaging me hope that you deliver that little girl in just a few more weeks and that's a great bump you are definately looking full term can't wait to see your little girl

Poppy- congrats on the little girl I am so excited for you and I like the name Savannah better than Serenity

MC- hope that you're okay definately listen to the other ladies on here and rest up it's too early to see that little man btw you have had some great bump pics 

Pheobe- can't believe you might be seeing your little one so soon I hope that your induction goes well or maybe you won't even need it I think boy for you as well I'm sure you'll have a name for little one at least before you leave the hospital

PK- I hope that the IVF goes well and that you will get that baby that you and dh are so hoping and praying for

Puppycat- I hope that Laura doesn't get chicken pox thats no fun

China- how are you? 

Coral- not too long before you see your little girl I'm sure your csection at 38+weeks will have your baby well developed and healthy can't wait to see all these little baby ding dongs coming so soon

Hopes- You will only be considered to have gd if you fail the 3 hour test which is a fasting also there is a very good chance that the bagel you ate made your bs higher than it would have normally been probably eggs or something with less carbs would have been better I think it is likely you will pass because 150 is not that high for having eaten a bagel then the glucose drink Gl hope that you pass that 3hr test if not it's not too bad you would probably just need a diet adjustment and then be fine after baby is born

To any of you other wonderful ding dong ladies that I have forgotten :wave: hope you are all well


----------



## Hopes314

:hi: thanks mommyv! i wish they wouldnt tell me to "eat normally" when it could make me fail the test like that geez, whats the point in that!? I have the 3 hour test scheduled for wednesday (today i guess technically because its like 1am here lol) at 720am, and ive been fasting since like 7pm. I have to call the lab in the morning and make sure the midwife already faxed over the order, because if not I have to reschedule. Will be pissed if I have to go through another day of fasting sometime this week.. grr.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: early morning check in..:haha:
ive never had the glucose test...dont know what its about, i know it tests for GD but what do they do to you?? :shrug:
@hopes, im loving that baby bump on FB...perfect! xx


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: early morning check in..:haha:
> ive never had the glucose test...dont know what its about, i know it tests for GD but what do they do to you?? :shrug:
> @hopes, im loving that baby bump on FB...perfect! xx

they just have you go in and drink a sugary drink with i think 50g glucose and then you go back in an hour and they draw blood and measure your blood glucose. then if they decide thats too high or something, they do a longer one where you fast for 12 hours, then get blood drawn for a baseline, then drink 100g of glucose drink, then get blood drawn every hour for the 3 hours. lameee.


----------



## mothercabbage

sounds crap! ive never been tested for that:shrug: wonder why....i did ask if i should be tested for it as Connor was a bigger baby, but she said the cut off for testing after a big baby was 9lb 7oz, as connor was 9lb 1oz i didnt get tested:shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

so unless youve already had a big baby, they dont screen for gd during pregnancies?


----------



## mothercabbage

seems that way, i suppose if you show signs of GD they would test you, but seems its not "normal" to just test everyone...


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies

Good to 'see' you MommyV :hugs:

Laura still warm this morning and not eaten her breakfast again but she drank her milk so at least she's getting fluids in.

She cried a few times in the night but settled back to sleep thankfully.

I am absolutely starving marving today! I've had my breakfast but feel like I haven't eaten anything! Meh x


----------



## coral11680

morning MC, Hopes and puppycat :hi:

MC yes it seems that the GD test isn't standard here, I think if you show signs like sugar in your urine they test you but not sure? In the states its routine I had it both pregnancies but never had GD.

Good luck today hopes with the test, hopefully you will pass:hugs:

Mommyv :hi: glad to hear from you we have missed you. Good luck with the doc and hopefully LO will be perfect when you have your U/S the end on June I'm sure s/he will. Any ideas on the sex? I think :pink: for you?

Not much to report from me other than I woke up dripping with sweat and I even had a fan blowing on me all night. It wasn't that hot either:shrug: I woke up with about 5 tissues tucked in my vest top where I woke up dripping and shoved them in there!:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Morning Everyone :flower: i see Coral :haha:


MommyV so good to see you and glad everythings going ok, lol your just a week behind me :happydance: but you got your 20wk scan a day before mineeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pfft :haha:

I once got tested think it was with Gage... I had this thing for Sugar Puffs and my sugar was high in my urine test, i did tell them it would of been my breakfast but they had me come in the next day and drink a full bottle of Lucazade then they took blood :growlmad: but obviously i was fine. I take it thats one of the tests?? was soooo long ago.

Anyhow hows everyone? Im just gonna make a :coffee:

Edit actually may have been the mints i had a craving on too lol


----------



## coral11680

morning Pops :hi: need to start some washing be back in a bit x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah its semi nice here going to hang washing out and hope it dont rain.


----------



## mothercabbage

it best not rain:rain: ive just sorted all baby clothes for the washing!! will have to get the dryer on if it does!! i forgot how much stuff we had left from connor, may have gone over board on the baby clothes!:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

I gave all korbens away :dohh: so gotta start all over again clothes wise. Going to wait till i get my 20wk scan out the way and holiday then start buying, just to make sure :haha:

Decided she will be called Serenity Rose... i know Savannah is a lovely name but ive not known or heard anyone called Serenity.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning everybody! :hugs: x

Been a LONNNNNNNNNG night here, ended up getting up cause I couldn't sleep. Went to bed at 3 and managed a couple of hours. Coral, I was sweating last night too. I sleep with all the windows open and no duvet and its not even that warm here yet. What on earth will we do if the weather gets warm?!? x

I had tummy pains all last night, but think they have finally gone. So glad I never got 'proper sick' would have been awful! 

DH is upstairs finishing off 'The Nursery' :happydance: 1 more wash load of 0-3 months vests and sleepsuits and then we are ALL SET and ready to go. How very very exciting, bet after all this I still have weeks n weeks :rofl: God help me...

MC, enjoy the nesting. I have way to many clothes also :haha: never mind, least we can skip the washing for a bit in the early days. No flat pack furniture today missy? ok? :hugs: no more pains I hope x

Popsy, morning my dear. Lucozade?! wow your hospital was good, I had foul sugar gloop that made me gag. Yes sugar Puffs are the worst thing, and the mints prob didn't help :haha: x

Mommyv, great to see you on here :hugs: try not to worry about birth defects. I am pretty sure its only a tiny increased risk, and you started to adapt your diet very early on which is good. I'm sure all will be fine :hugs: x

Hopes, saw your bump pic of FB, very cute. Did your bellie button pop yet? x


----------



## coral11680

Serenity Rose is very pretty :awww:

morning Tinky Winky:haha: not a good night again. More naps today it is! Yeah I hope it doesnt get too hot before baby comes.


----------



## poppy666

Awww Tink sorry to hear you had a bad night, dont think your going to get any decent sleep now :hugs:

I got bad sweats after korben was born for about 2 weeks, woke up every morning with my hair wet through underneath not sure what that was all about? unless i had an infection i didnt know about or its normal after delivery :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

Serenity is unusual Pops, I can see why you like it, It was a tough choice because both options are lovely :)

Next Door neighbour's little one has tonsilitus so now we're wondering if it's that instead of chicken pox - lol. No spots yet but still grumpy, hot, dribbly, not eating, crying... sigh. Wish I knew what was wrong, Drs tomorrow I think x


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: for Serenity!!!!!!!! :yipee: thats the nicest one!:thumbup:
tink:hugs: hope your ok! and nope, no furnature today, just pottering with baby clothes washing:hangwashing::laundry: ..
what else was i going to say:shrug: preg head alert!!!:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good afm sex again tonight i left my soft cup in last night woopp and we both love the conceive plus been the gym not done much why i have o love the name its lovely x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: caz...lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

MommyV, so good to hear from you:flower: Can't wait to find out what your having.....ooooh the excitement:happydance: 

Poppy, Serinity Rose:thumbup:

Coral & Tink, those last few weeks are HELL!!, but it will all be over soon:hugs: You two are lucky your not in the states....its HOT!!. When I was preggo with ds1 during the summer, I stayed inside and was naked:haha: (probably why nobody come over:shrug: ):haha:

Caz:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hopes, GL today, I know everything will be fine:hugs:

Puppy, hope laura gets well soon...poor girl:hugs:

MC, :hugs: I hope your still taking it easy

Hiya:hi: to all the ladies

asfm, I'm doing okay. Work has me stressed. I have to go on a business trip next week for more training dealing with these new loans I'm doing. It should be fun.


----------



## coral11680

Hey china :hi: you made me chuckle when you said you were in the house naked! :rofl: you are right I bet it's much hotter there. Hope the work trip goes well.

Puppy cat hope Laura feels better soon x


----------



## coral11680

China just peaked at your chart looking very good :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

got a nice line on my opk really dark woopppp the pic is blurry my cam is rubbish x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0205.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> China just peaked at your chart looking very good :thumbup:

Thanks Coral:flower:

Since I didn't temp those three days, FF says I Ov anywhere from CD9-CD22.
I still agree with PK that I O'd on one of those missing three days.

I have been on a coffee kick here the lately. Like, last weekend I was craving coffee, so now every morning I have a cup or two. I usually drink it every now and then. Then craving grilled cheese & fries yesterday...not like me at all. Is like I am craving winter food in summer:wacko: Its probably just stress.


----------



## China girl

caz & bob said:


> got a nice line on my opk really dark woopppp the pic is blurry my cam is rubbish x x x

:dust::dust::dust:

I think its time you :sex::sex::sex:
Get to it girly!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No naps for me, I'm gonna try hold out till the night so I can hopefully catch a few more ZZZZ's if that doesn't work out just gonna do what DH said, he thinks I should just try short naps all day / night instead of trying to do a long sleep at night. He might have a point and that will fit right in with Lilyanne when she comes :haha: 

China, getting a little excited with your chart. Yesterday was great timing for an implantation dip, and a nice high rise today. FX honey :dust: yes I am also giggling about you staying indoors naked, I would do the same but the kids would be traumatised :haha: not to mention the postman, milkman, and even DH :rofl: x

Caz, you know what to do now honey?! :sex: get :spermy: and more :sex: :haha: Glad your getting on ok with the soft cups and conceive plus, I fell that very cycle and so hope you do too :hugs: x

Puppycat, wishing Laura better soon, poor little thing. x

Pops, could have been hormonal, could have been infection. I had that after my last but I also woke up in a pool of blood and it turned out I had retained products of conception and and infection. I was such a wuss when I went into hospital, I made them put me out to remove them :haha: I said I had been through enough and just wanted to know nothing about it. I don't think I said but, love the name, I loved both in fact :happydance: x


----------



## pk2of8

morning sweeties...just popping on for a mo before i head to work :hugs::hi:

china, i think you ov'd on tues, based on where your coverline would be from the previous temps....possibly on monday, but i think tues is the more likely one. :shrug: just my opinion tho :hugs: either way, you got the :sex: in and your temps are looking fab...maybe that's an implantation dip there!!! :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## PJ32

Hello everyone,

Just a quick pop in to see how everyone is before I head off line for the day.

:hi: I will read back to catch up on all the gossip.

Sorry I've been MIA, been a stressful month with Harry being hit by the car, still hes out of the woods now so I can have a big sigh of relief.

xx


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies!

I hope everyone is doing well....

So happy to see Phoebe was on yesterday- take care of yourself hun and hope to hear from you today!!

Tink- I hope you are feeling better today- I worry about you :) Beautiful Bump- I dare say I am just as big and a few weeks behind you!
MC- REST REST REST! Just wanted to remind you! 
Pops- I am pretty sure sweating is normal after giving birth- your body is trying to get rid of all the extra fluid from what I have read......
PK- massive :hug: for you and DH.... I have a feeling we will be celebrating a :bfp: for you by fall....
Hopes- good luck on gd test! I think you should be ok....but praying for good outcome for you!
CG- chart looking fab, crossing everything for you!
Caz- sounds like BDing is right one point - FX

Sorry if I missed anyone- my memory is awful these days..... (who am I kidding- its always been bad).

AFM, not much new to report....swelling pretty bad since yesterday. I think its because I worked from 8 am to 10 pm and sat in my computer chair all day long- didn't move around enough to let the fluid circulate. Woke up this mornign and feet were still not normal...trying to work from an armchair today. May pop into the pharmacy to test by BP just in case.......


----------



## LEW32

Pj- so sorry to hear about Harry- so glad he is out of the woods!


----------



## LEW32

I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of our crib so I can finish the nursery.....its taken forever (ordered it over 6 weeks ago). I am hoping it will come by end of week...fingers crossed.

After that, I will post some pix...I love looking at nursery pix and any decorating pix....any bump ladies have any to post?


----------



## coral11680

China having cravings Huh? that's a food sign :thumbup:

Pj hi, how are you feeling so far?

Caz nice lines on your opk, get to :sex:

Lew hi, try to get your feet up a bit today sweetie. Might be a good idea to check your bp just in case:thumbup:

Tink good idea about staying up all day to see if it helps tonight. I think you I'll feel better with one long sleep but if it's not possible then catnaps day and night it is? 

Waiting for my changing bag to arrive today, knowing my luck they will come when I'm on the school run:growlmad:


----------



## coral11680

Lew fingers crossed your crib comes I can't wait to see your nursery!

You know my drama with my furniture set! Still don't have it! Heard from a little birdy that my MIL is going to write on my birthday card that she is paying for it and putting the money in our bank account? Just wish she didn't wait so long as now I have to wait for delivery prob won't come til after :baby: is here now! I will def take pics when it's all done though


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon :flower:

CG you brave women you walking around naked :haha: my house too busy with teenagers to even contemplate getting my kit off lol.

Lew hope your ok with all that swelling really isnt good so make sure you test your BP x

PJ great to see you online and huge hugs for Harry glad he's getting better :hugs:

Caz get to it sweetie :dust::dust::dust:

Puppycat fx'd Laura gets better soon and yes maybe a trip to your doctors is a good thing, so many bugs going around atm :hugs::kiss:

Tink, Coral and MC.............. get to bed and rest :haha:

afm just went Asda ran out of everything and still forgot half the items i went out to get 'hate that' Ooooooooooooooooooo and a set of Tiny Baby *PINK* vests fell into my trolley dunno how they got in there :rofl:
I actually had a massive grin on my face going down the girls isle cos i never go near it unless im buying for friends was an amazing feeling :cloud9: We dont have any girls in our family so think she gonna get spoilt.


----------



## LEW32

Thanks all! 

Poppy- aww, I smiled when I read your post about going down the girly aisle - so fun! You will need plenty of frilly girly things to balance out all the male stuff in your house!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

At the moment everything is for summer so have to wait really this one being a winter baby, but vest n babygro's are ok to buy :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

:D good girl pops, buying for girls is def fun esp after 4 boys!! :rofl:
Yay my changing bag arrived and I like it very much, now I can pack babies bag for hospital! yay I get to play with baby things again:haha: :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Coral take a piccy of your bag we wanna see it :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

poppy its just the mamas and papas one that matches my pram

https://reviews.mamasandpapas.com/4006/158229000/reviews.htm

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-satchel-bag-cover-damson/216729000/type-i/

looks nicer IRL and very soft


----------



## puppycat

Very stylish changing bag there!

Thanks for all the get well wishes girls. She's hardly eating anything today, in her highchair atm, I'm hoping she'll sleep a bit this afternoon because she looks so tired - bless her x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh thats nice, love the colour too :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey lew! :hugs: Yes defo get your BP checked, although I'm there with you on the swelling, I'm still all puffy :cry: as for the bump, I must admit to taking a 'flattering' bump pic. IRL its huge, and looks even bigger than the pic. We are just finishing up the nursery, will post some piccys a little later today! Hope your crib arrives soon, I know what you mean, you just want to have it all ready don't you?! What colours have you gone for? x

Puppycat, poor little Laura! hate it when little ones are ill and you don't know what's wrong. FX she will have a little nap soon x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, loving the bag! :happydance: go play :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Poppy! Loving how the little vests went 'Opps!' into the trolley :haha: Its such a fab feeling being able to go down the girly aisle isn't it? that's gonna be one spoilt little girly x


----------



## poppy666

Will try my hardest not to spoil her too much or she going to be a right little madam :haha:

Quick question and your going to think im stupid, but once you stop using cotton buds n warm water and go onto wipes are you ok to get in her lady bits with wipes will it not sting? lol ive not got a clue here


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: don't you worry Pops. Yes once you start using wipes you kinda just wipe her like you would wipe yourself front to back. Like you don't obsess with under a boys foreskin, you don't obsess too much with the inside of a girls labia. Same with nappy cream, you concentrate on the outer bits. x


----------



## puppycat

I usually just wipe inside Laura's bits if she's had a poo lol - it tends to get in there lovely :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Oops im glad you mentioned nappy cream id of put that inside too :dohh: omg this is all alien to me. Was a bit embarrassed asking that :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: yes I was thinking about that Laura, its been 9 years since I changed a newborn girls bum :haha: I remember now, they said to only clean inside the labia after a runny poop. Blimy Pops, thinking about that has made reality dawn on me :rofl: I'll be changing one very soon :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm not looking forward to the meconium......


----------



## LEW32

Poppy- glad you asked that cause I was wondering the same! We have our own lady bits but still seems foreign to me with all these creams and wipes and such!!!

Tink- colors I did were a bit different for nursery. We painted the walls a pretty aqua blue, and have all pink accessories. I found 2 dressers for super cheap at a thrift shop and had OH paint them...one is a pale grey and one is a pale pink. Going for a shabby chic super girly look :) 
I LOVE LOVE decorating- been working on our house for 2 years now....so doing a girly room was my heaven. Now if the darn crib would come in already, I could take some proper pix!! 

Coral- your stroller and bag are pretty :) I didn't even think to use the diaper bag for the hospital- duh me!!!


----------



## poppy666

Tink think im just gonna be stressing its like having a first baby all over again :haha:

Yeah i think boys soooooooooooooooo much easier.


----------



## China girl

Coral, nice pram/stroller. I really like the pattern. I couldn't view the diapaer bag, but I know its pretty:flower:


----------



## coral11680

hey girls, 

poppy yes just wipe front to back and you only need to wipe inside when they poo. Even though I had Chloe 10 years ago! EEK, I used to work at a day care changed plenty of girl and boy babies. Not much to it. I agree only use cream on the outside also. I'm probably going to use wipes from day one. When I had Ryan, it was much harder than Chloe because he was circumsized(quite standard in the US) OUCH! so it was so fiddly changing him at first as you have to gloop lots of vaseline onto his sore little wee wee :( I felt terrible everytime I changed him. I'm glad I'm having a girl or DH would want a baby boy snipped I would imagine :(


----------



## poppy666

Yes two of my boys got circumsized same day for medical reasons tho they were only really young, but their foreskins were too tight.

Lew thanks for letting me ask that question :rofl::rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Boys tend to wee more when you remove nappy! lol

Just sitting here stroking Jeff! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

they say you can use wipes from day one now dont they, the health visitor did after i had connor, she says they make them mild enough to use from birth, i dont think i used cotton wool on connors bum once, but i remember the cotton wool and warm water with chloe, especially after a poop...what a situation...


----------



## poppy666

MC i had a bad experience with korben in the 1st week when i bathed him, i used Johnsons moistoriser and it burnt his back and stomach he was screaming and i cried with him felt so guilty, so im scared to use anything but warm water and Olive Oil in the first month now. :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll be using cotton wool n water for a little while, I have sensitive wipes for extra dirty nappies :haha: 

So I remembered right then Coral? my word, I'm getting stressed out over it too. I'll be asking the midwife to show me just to refresh my memory at this rate :rofl: x


----------



## China girl

I have always used wipes except when the boys had a rash. They have so many diffrent products now its unbelievable. I would suggest unsented everything; wash, wipes just to be on the safe side.


----------



## coral11680

yes unscented is def best for first few weeks I think


----------



## coral11680

oh Lew remember you wont need the diapers wipes etc as the hospital give you all that stuff, so you wont need much for the baby in the hospital, more for yourself.


----------



## poppy666

Coral your lucky then, when i had korben they supplied you with just milk and nappies. Not sure if they stilll supply milk tho now so buying a box of 12 ready made cow&gate bottles online from mothercare.

Heres the link if anyone not BF and using same formula https://www.mothercare.com/Cow-Gate-Starter-Pack/dp/B004SB6ZF6


----------



## coral11680

poppy I didnt think they supplied nappies here? I think some hospitals supply milk and some not although I would imagine they all must have some?:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

With what i read they wasnt supplying milk in yorkshire and somewhere else, but would have emergency stocks in for mothers who struggled breast feeding.. the thread was somewhere in 2nd Tri last week. Im going to ask my hospital next time im up.


----------



## lupinerainbow

:wave:
Hopes :hugs: they should tell you things like that before hand & love your bump pic on FB :)
MommyV Nice to see you on here and to hear you have felt bubba move, Im guessing :pink: for you also :thumbup: are you finding out the sex? 
Poppy Love the name Serenity Rose its lovely :thumbup: will definitely fit with your boys names :) how is OH coming round to it? :happydance: for the pink things accidently falling in your basket :D aww!
Tink :happydance: for nursery getting finished :D
Coral & Tink Sorry to hear you had rubbish sleep :hugs:
Puppycat Hope laura is feeling better soon :hugs: glad its not chicken pox :thumbup:
Caz :happydance: for O bding & + OPK :D really hope you catch that egg! 
China :happydance: for how your charts looking and cravings :winkwink:
Lew Hope your crib turns up soon & I cant wait to see pics your nursery sounds lovely :thumbup:
Coral Cant wait to see nursery pics :D Love your changing bag & pram :thumbup: very pretty :)

AFM- had to worm/ frontline all kittens and dogs today, was fun :haha: have a lot of very annoyed animals now :haha: trying to get tablets down a cats throat is not fun I have the war wounds to prove it and to frontline them (flea treatment) one of the dogs and my 2 kitten hid under the bed so had to try to catch them first :haha: they are getting smart when they see the bottle wish they did yearly cover its a nightmare doing it every 3 month especially when you got 3 dogs and 3 kittens to do :dohh: 
Dexter is so cute he has started whimpering and sobbing in his sleep and its the most adorable thing, I think he is going to be a sleep talker :cloud9: 
Got some kitten pictures finally just gotta get some of dexter then will upload them at the same time :thumbup: he usually comes up before a bath for a while every day so will get one then :)

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

This is the article https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...hospital_halts_free_milk_for_babies_1_3438207


----------



## puppycat

Ahh so bottle fed babies make fat adults - my mum breast fed me for 6 months and I'm obese - go figure.


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat i think thats a load of bollox :haha: i think they try to put the fear of god into you if you choose not to BF especially younger mothers, personal choice and my boys are healthy n bottle fed :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

thanks for the info pops. i am going to really try to BF but will take a carton of milk and a bottle just in case :haha:


----------



## puppycat

bollox indeed - my Laura was breast for 3 weeks then bottle and she LOST weight ridiculously on breast. Which is better???


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey all 
When I had Mckenzie they had SMA and Cow and gate milk there, had to use own nappies and wipes (cotton wool and tubs there). 

Omg Poppy that newspaper saying that formula makes them put weight on too quickly is rubbish Mckenzie has had formula since day 3 and thats high calorie and he has hardly put weight on lol Really I think they need to do some more research lol


----------



## LEW32

While I do think there are benefits to breastfeeding, I think its ridiculous to say bottle-fed babies will be overweight. It has more to do with your genetics and solid foods you eat than the milk!!!
WTH!

I am going to try my hardest to breastfeed- a little nervous about getting any sleep AT ALL in the first few weeks!


----------



## poppy666

sleeping bubs said:


> Hey all
> When I had Mckenzie they had SMA and Cow and gate milk there, had to use own nappies and wipes (cotton wool and tubs there).
> 
> Omg Poppy that newspaper saying that formula makes them put weight on too quickly is rubbish Mckenzie has had formula since day 3 and thats high calorie and he has hardly put weight on lol Really I think they need to do some more research lol

SB how are you sweetie? got your scan Thurseday afternoon havnt you :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> While I do think there are benefits to breastfeeding, I think its ridiculous to say bottle-fed babies will be overweight. It has more to do with your genetics and solid foods you eat than the milk!!!
> WTH!
> 
> I am going to try my hardest to breastfeed- a little nervous about getting any sleep AT ALL in the first few weeks!

Lew i think thats all you can do is try and if for whatever reason its not working dont beat yourself up about it sweetie. Its never appealed to me BF was tempted once but i had three boys under 3yrs at the time so would of been hard work concentrating on BF and other two lads.


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey Poppy I ok thanks yer got appointment tomorrow afternoon for another scan I have had no bleeding since I went two weeks ago So don't know wot they are going to find tomorrow I also have had no pains so no clue wot going on!!


----------



## poppy666

Will be thinking about you sweetie and hope something is done this time or pray for a bloody miracle :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

well they rescheduled my glucose test, lame. dr didnt get the order to the lab in time i guess? whateverrr. i made my effort to get it done, now they can wait and ill do it when i feel like it lol.

birth class this friday evening and all day saturday. 12 hours total in 2 days. going to be rough lol. we chose to do it that way though because it takes up less of our schedule. will let you guys know if it is just silly :haha: may even provide photos :)

tink- yes bellybutton popped, but didnt wanna show any belly on facebook lol. will post a better pic here, maybe ill wait til tomorrow so it can be an even 29 week pic. hope youre feeling ok, the pains dont sound so good. do you think baby will try to make an entrance before your induction date?


----------



## phoebe

Hi ladies,:hi::howdy::howdy::howdy::hi:
Just popped on for a quick minute as i promised i would. How's everyone today? Will read back and catch up in a sec. All went really well at the heart tracing this morn. Bubba'a basal hr was 143 bpm. :baby: was moving like mad as per usual and the readout came up at 132 movement in the hour WTH!!! Had a proper duck egg lump as s/he was trying to escape the midwife, had his/her ass stuck in the air. Even mw said i didnt need to have the movement monitor on as my tum was jumping all over the place:haha::haha:. But on a bummer note i have been requested to take things easy as my pelvic and hip pain is really taking its toll:cry: was crying my eyes out this morning in agony over it. So physio rang and as i am right at the end, she said there werent much they can do apart strict rest booooooooooo!!! Cant do that have so much to do :dohh: Oh yes if Tink's about, are u still using co-codamol? My dr prescribed me 15mgs, but i am terrified of taking it at this late stage. Anyways ladies enough of me, i hope u are all well and that u are having a good day xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sleepingbubs, i really hope things work out in the best way possible for tom hun, shall be thinking of u xxx:hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Thanks Phoebe  Have put it at the back of my mind will c wot happens tomorrow.

Wow little is moving loads  Sorry to hear you are in pain :-(

Wow hopes long birth class I had one when pg with Mc we had it on a Sunday all day at the hospital!! 

Thanks Poppy  well they better do something this wk been over a month now :-(


----------



## phoebe

As promised MEGA BUMP!!!!:blush::haha:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Phoebe glad everything went well and sorry to hear your in pain sweetie, not long now lovely and you be holding your beautiful son :hugs: Have to say son cos im convinced :haha:

Hopes enjoy your 2 days birthing classes, never went to any so let me know how it went and piccies too :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Ok now im not too confident about a boy going by your bump :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl::rofl: me either Pops, i havent a scooby whats going on either, hope i get to hone this mother's intuition some time in the next 18+ years!!!! :shrug::shrug::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

big bump you have there hun x x x


----------



## phoebe

Just a tad lol ...............................:argh::argh::argh::rofl::rofl::rofl: starting to feel a wee bit nervous now. How the hell am i supposed to get the baby out!!!! Will like something out of alien :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hugs: sleeping bubs, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow honey. x

Hopes, yes we need bellie button popped picture :haha: I shall be doing my FB 35 week pic soon, just need to get dressed someday :haha: Yeah the pains were strange, and bubba is doing a lot more 'head ramming' today. I dunno, I had all the symptoms under the sun early with my others and they didn't show till late. I think it might all be different this time though, the pregnancy certainly has. She's nearly good to go, so I'm not worrying, and were ready for her now so just see what happens I guess x

Breast vs Bottle huh? As strongly as I feel about Breastfeeding I do dislike it when mums are made to feel like failures if they can't / don't want to. Its a real shame cause formula is perfectly good enough for babies. If that's your decision, then they should leave you alone. However I urge anyone here who thinks they might be able to give it a go to try. I am on hand as Tink the Boobie Doctor :rofl: 

Lew, you may find you actually get MORE sleep breastfeeding. Although you tend to feed more frequently in the early days breastfeeding, you can do so laying down and even have a little doze while your at it. You do not need to get up and get / make any bottles, and winding the baby will take less time. Not gonna lie to you, it can be very difficult and you may need to be pretty persevering, but get through those first few weeks and you'll soon be having an easier time than formula feeding mums. Also make sure you get support, its not always as natural a process as it feels like it should be x


----------



## poppy666

Phoebe was just thinking what my OH said after pushing korben out, he said' i didnt realise how many veins you had in your forehead but bloody hell one was popping out that much i thought it was gonna burst :haha: and ive never seen your face go that red :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

I'm going to try and give Bf a bloody good go, but will take in 2 cartons to be on the safe side. Just in case Gi-gantor needs topping up. At my hosp the diabetic team really try to promote it as it can app help my diabetes too. so i am game for that, as it has been crazy the last few weeks. I'm now on 20 AM and 22 units PM and they're rising on a daily basis. 
Tink did u see my wee request asking if u were still taking co-codamol please? I dont know what to do regarding myself lol xx


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Phoebe was just thinking what my OH said after pushing korben out, he said' i didnt realise how many veins you had in your forehead but bloody hell one was popping out that much i thought it was gonna burst :haha: and ive never seen your face go that red :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: Uh-oh Glam city here i come then........................not!!! xx:haha::blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

WHOA! get you Phoebe, you can hold the title of Miss Mega Bump my dear!!! Your cooking that sprog good :) I am going against the grain, I say you have a girly in there :winkwink: Glad your trace was nice and healthy, and you can come join the rest of us DD's in RnR okeys? Now plant ya botty down and get DH to wait on you :haha: massive hugs for the pain :hugs: I am taking co-codamol. I am trying very very hard to reduce it, but average 60mg codine per day, max 120mg. I have been told this will be fine, although I would leave it off the day of your induction. Some women are on pethodine or morphine for the pain at our stage, which is far worse. Just mention when you deliver what time you last had a dose. They even give co-codamol as early pain relief in labour so it can't be all that bad? :hugs: x


----------



## pk2of8

phoebe loving the bump pics sweetie :hugs: especially the one looking down :haha: tend to forget that you lose sight of your feet there at the end :haha: too cute!!


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> i made my effort to get it done, now they can wait and ill do it when i feel like it lol.

:haha:Love it Hopes...sounds just like something I would say & do:haha:


----------



## LEW32

awww...yay for bump pick Phoebe!! I still say boy for you!!!!! 

Thanks Tink- I am really going to put my all into breastfeeding....my friend said the same thing- its easier to get up and just go right to the baby and BF than to mess with bottles and such.... do you wake the baby up on a schedule or let her wake you up when she is ready?? I have heard both, so I am confused.

I am taking over 5 months off from work with this baby, so the BF will help save us some money too - OH and I bring in about the same salary, so income will be cut if half for the rest of the year.....(we don't get much in the way of maternity pay over here in US- I get 6 weeks of 66% pay). 
Scared to looking more into daycare....I have gotten quotes now from $850- 1000 per month...ugh.........


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> WHOA! get you Phoebe, you can hold the title of Miss Mega Bump my dear!!! Your cooking that sprog good :) I am going against the grain, I say you have a girly in there :winkwink: Glad your trace was nice and healthy, and you can come join the rest of us DD's in RnR okeys? Now plant ya botty down and get DH to wait on you :haha: massive hugs for the pain :hugs: I am taking co-codamol. I am trying very very hard to reduce it, but average 60mg codine per day, max 120mg. I have been told this will be fine, although I would leave it off the day of your induction. Some women are on pethodine or morphine for the pain at our stage, which is far worse. Just mention when you deliver what time you last had a dose. They even give co-codamol as early pain relief in labour so it can't be all that bad? :hugs: x

HEHEHE!!! Yep mama's cooking a biggun:argh::argh::rofl::rofl::loopy::loopy: just hope it wont be a johnny fat pants like me!! Thanks for ur reply, was scared to take any. but i will have to just to get thru these last few days i think. As i worry that i am stressing bumpkins when the pain gets too bad and i start howling in pain. The Rnr lounge it is then lol. Thanks lovely xx:hugs:


----------



## China girl

Phoebe...Love'n tha bump pic!!!

YOU ARE READY!!!:flower:


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> phoebe loving the bump pics sweetie :hugs: especially the one looking down :haha: tend to forget that you lose sight of your feet there at the end :haha: too cute!!

Hi Pk :hi::hi: 
What are feet again!? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Hope ur well lovely xxxx


----------



## China girl

LEW32 said:


> awww...yay for bump pick Phoebe!! I still say boy for you!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Tink- I am really going to put my all into breastfeeding....my friend said the same thing- its easier to get up and just go right to the baby and BF than to mess with bottles and such.... do you wake the baby up on a schedule or let her wake you up when she is ready?? I have heard both, so I am confused.
> 
> I am taking over 5 months off from work with this baby, so the BF will help save us some money too - OH and I bring in about the same salary, so income will be cut if half for the rest of the year.....(we don't get much in the way of maternity pay over here in US- I get 6 weeks of 66% pay).
> Scared to looking more into daycare....I have gotten quotes now from $850- 1000 per month...ugh.........

That's wonderful you get to stay off from work that long, and YES maternity pay does suck. If I get blessed, I would get 100% of pay for the first 6 weeks then pro rated after that.

Daycare is EXPENSIVE!!! and those prices are about average.


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> Phoebe...Love'n tha bump pic!!!
> 
> YOU ARE READY!!!:flower:

I feel ready China!!!! Especially with all the head butting in the lady garden area:wacko::wacko:
hope ur well amiga xxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know how it is Phoebe, I'm there with you honey :hugs: Yes come to the RnR lounge with me, we just sit here all day in our PJ's n eat here :haha: x

Lew, I don't use a particular schedule, but before your milk comes in little and often is the best way to go. Gradually work the time up your feeding for so nips gradually get used to it too, bubbas tum only needs about 5ml of colostrum on those very early feeds. Also bubbas tend to be shattered after the birth and have a long sleep. I would wake them 3 hourly by day to be honest if they don't demand before, builds a good milk supply and means that they wont wake ravenously hungry for more than you can provide before the milk comes in x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

'Nursery' nearly there. For those who don't know, our 'nursery' is actually a partition of our own bedroom which is a loft conversion. Its quite tiny in there, but there's enough room for her for a couple of years. So cramped in there I can't get a good pic :haha: here's one end anyhow :haha: and also the crib that's beside our bed in our side of the room :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Lilys room.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 14









Crib.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Phoebe...Love'n tha bump pic!!!
> 
> YOU ARE READY!!!:flower:
> 
> I feel ready China!!!! Especially with all the head butting in the lady garden area:wacko::wacko:
> hope ur well amiga xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm doing good Lady bug!!...I just can't wait till I meet/see your LO:happydance:


----------



## China girl

Looks lovely Tink:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Awww Tink im loving your crib :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

loving the crib :)


----------



## China girl

I just realized what you ladies in the UK call a crib is considered a bassinet in the states:dohh: I amaze myself sometimes:haha:


----------



## coral11680

Hey girlies,

Tink thanks for the breastfeeding info. Everything I read says that if baby is latched on correctly that it should not hurt at all? Is that true? I know when I tried it used to hurt, maybe baby never latched on right? The nursery looks lovely love the bedding!:haha: crib is adorable too:happydance:

Phoebe glad the doc app went well. Not long now my lovely. Remember dr booby tink is here for bf advice:haha: :rofl: you can do it Hun, although I agree with tink if things don't work out formula is fine for your baby. I'm really hoping I can do it this time I'm determined:haha:

Hopes that sucks your test was rescheduled! What a pain in the a**!


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> I just realized what you ladies in the UK call a crib is considered a bassinet in the states:dohh: I amaze myself sometimes:haha:

:rofl: They got some lovely one's on ebay, but if i type in bassinet it shows moses baskets not cribs


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, even with a good latch, you may be sore for a short time. I always was for a few days, my nips are pretty sensitive. It depends on a lot, how sensitive your skin is, how much bubba is demanding to be fed, how big your nipples are, how big babies mouth is etc etc BUT very sore nipples are almost always due to bad positioning, its so crucial. Make the midwife come back again and again if your unsure in hospital. If it hurts during those first feeds, put your little finger in the corner of their mouth to break the latch and try again. It shouldn't actually hurt when feeding. Even with sore nipples due to nothing other than them getting used to the feeding it should only hurt initially as bubba latches on then go away after a few seconds. Put that lansinoh on after each feed too x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and by the way, that breastfeeding counciler rang me today to book my visit, would have thought she will ring you soon also? I think that will be really helpful x

Ah the whole crib / cot / Bassinet / moses basket thing :haha: Pops, I got the crib / bassinet :haha: off ebay for £15 with all the bedding. Bargain :happydance: x


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> I just realized what you ladies in the UK call a crib is considered a bassinet in the states:dohh: I amaze myself sometimes:haha:
> 
> :rofl: They got some lovely one's on ebay, but if i type in bassinet it shows moses baskets not cribsClick to expand...

I like the moses baskets (bassinet)...:haha:


----------



## LEW32

Wow- Tink you are a bargain shopper! Love your 'Nursery Nook' and furniture! Crib and bedding for 15??????? WOW!

Thansk for all the info....I need all the help I can get.

China- do you get pay for the full 12 weeks? I do feel very lucky that my OH and I were able to save up enough money for me to take 5.5 months off.....its not going to be easy, but luckily my OH and I are on the same page. If we could afford it, I think we would both want me to stay home for longer.

Daycare is so expensive- don't know how people afford it with more than 1 kid (its not discounted THAT much for the second one....) oye...cross that bridge when I get to it I guess!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No probs Lew, I'll do my best to help x


----------



## poppy666

Tink that was a great bargain for all that :thumbup: gotta love ebay im just bidding on a carrycot for quinny cos i sold mine.. this one only been used for 2hrs.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Up to you Pops, but you can have mine when I'm done if you want? Don't know how much it would be to send but your welcome to it, only been used a couple of times and I doubt I'll use it much judging by the size of her :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Oooo i could buy yours didnt think of that lol


----------



## coral11680

Wow tink u did get a bargain for your crib. Lew remember the crib is the small cradle type thing, they bigger one that u call crib we call cot! :wacko: so bloody confusing :haha:
Tink I think u can be forgiven for splurging on the yummy mummy bag for that bargain :)
Thanks for the bf info. When is the lactation lady coming to you? Let me know what happens during the visit, hope I don't haveto get my knockers out :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

You can have it for whatever it costs to post, its the black with gray trim one with net and rain cover. Mind you, I guess your held to your bid now if you win aren't you? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, I'm sure she wont inspect your boobies :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

Oh tink how nice to offer pops that :) poppy sounds like a bargain luv! X


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: I hope not tink :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> You can have it for whatever it costs to post, its the black with gray trim one with net and rain cover. Mind you, I guess your held to your bid now if you win aren't you? x

Yeah but its got 3 days to go and im only one bidding atm so they be more bidders.


----------



## coral11680

I now have visions of her saying sorry those won't work :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Oh you just reminded me of when I had my first baby. I called a midwife in the night on the postnatal ward, she came and asked me what was up and I said I didn't think I had any milk. She said "let me see then" whipped one out, and squeezed it hard :rofl: I was horrified :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> You can have it for whatever it costs to post, its the black with gray trim one with net and rain cover. Mind you, I guess your held to your bid now if you win aren't you? x
> 
> Yeah but its got 3 days to go and im only one bidding atm so they be more bidders.Click to expand...

Well let me know if you want it :thumbup: x


----------



## poppy666

lmao bet that hurt Tink :haha: and yes thanks i will :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: you've scared me now tink! :haha: although I'm sure I remember a nurse grabbing one of mine and shoving it in chloes mouth, I was a little shocked :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Tink u need to change your siggy, poppy should be pink now :)


----------



## coral11680

Ok girls I'm going to hit the hay, nighty night. X


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ugh, unfortunately there will always be nightmare midwives who think its ok to just man handle you. FX none of them are around when we are there Coralista, no need for dignity to go totally out of the window during the whole process surely! :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nunnites Coral, I'll be going myself in a min x


----------



## poppy666

Night Coral sleep well,im going soon too :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Okeys Pops, your pink now :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

lol everytime i see or hear the word pink i smile how sad am i :haha: wish i was as far as you lot are, im so protective over my bump now dont even let korben come anywhere near it to knock it lol just want her out and safe.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I am still grinning like crazy for you Pops, oh and I have 2 pink fitted sheets for the dreami :) Okeys, time for nunnites myself :wave: sweet dreams DD's x


----------



## poppy666

My lads are gonna be sick of seeing pink :haha: Yes night Tink hope you get some sleep :hugs:


----------



## China girl

LEW32 said:


> China- do you get pay for the full 12 weeks?

 I get full pay for only 6 weeks. Anything over that I will not get paid:growlmad: I had to look that up. But I will look more into when the time
comes.


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Lupine- I hear you on giving the animals their flea treatments we have two cats and a dog and it's such a pain especially when they know you're coming then run and hide looking forward to seeing new pictures of little Dexter

Coral- nice diaper bag to go with your stroller how fun to be getting all the little baby stuff ready I can't wait and I hope that you're able to bf this time it was hard for me to get started both times but once we got going it was so easy and convenient

Pheobe- glad to hear that the little one is doing well and moving a lot that monitoring sounded like the non stress test that we get here which I have had many of due to complications during my pregnancies great bump I though boy for you but the bump is looking pink you'll know soon enough though

Lew- can't wait to see the nursery I like that color combination we're going to go neutral with the wall color so we can put boys or girls in the room also do check the bp just to make sure swelling is nothing and also like coral said in the US you will be provided at the hospital diapers wipes a little top and blankets for the baby they will also give you a pacifier if you want it and a free diaper bag and mine came with a hand pump since I was bfing so probably the only thing you need to bring for baby is a coming home outfit and maybe a light blanket if it's going to be cool out

Tink- what a cute little nursery area it looks like you're all ready for your little girl now I hope she comes before she gets too big btw you give great bfing advice 

Poppy- hope you're doing well so sweet about buying the little girl clothes about the wiping I have a little girl still in diapers and I wipe in the cracks like others said just for poopy but if you use the unscented sensitive skin wipes which I still use for my older kids they don't irritate the skin I've never heard of using cotton wool and water must be another uk us difference

China- hmm interesting with the food cravings maybe a bfp on the way for you this cycle it has got to be hot where you are because it is more than 90degrees here today so uncomfortable

Puppycat- sorry Laura still isn't feeling well but hopefully she doesn't get tonsillitis because that is pretty ugly 

MC- hope you are feeling well and resting up

hopes- I can't believe that they messed up your test you probably should try to get the 3hr done asap because even though it's a pain in the rear it is important so you can monitor blood sugars and adjust diet as necessary hopefully you'll pass 3hr and be home free for the rest of your pregnancy was it 90+ degrees for you today as well I know you're in PA so weather should be somewhat similar 

asfm- a couple of you ladies have asked and guessed about what I think for the gender of my baby I think it's a girl but will know for sure in a couple weeks and we are definately finding out there is no way that I could wait until the birth of course I have no girl name picked out so if it is a girl dh and I are going to have to think about it


----------



## mothercabbage

all boobs n bassinets on here yesterday then:dohh: sorry i missed it:haha:
to all who asked...yes resting up...got all baby stuff washed and put away....:happydance:
im from NORTH yorkshire and as far as im aware we do not have to supply formula milk at the hospital, ill check with MW on 4th July anyway..we do have to supply everything else, oh! wait ...i think we get the Dr Whites AF pads too! :yipee: how nice!!!!!!!!theyre like bricks of cotton wool...:dohh:
@phoebe...bump looking good, i keep wanting to say girl for you but im gonna go with boy:blue: not long until we find out!:hugs: exciting!! xx
@tink..baby stuff looks so cute, ive washed all my bedding etc, but dont want to put it in babies bed just yet ive got 10 weeks until d-day!:growlmad: it will get dusty and cats will prob sneak into my room and jump in it!!
feeling well today, OH got the day off, hope he cuts the grass, looks like a rainforest out there:haha: :hugs: to all in need and :dust: to those who need xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning lovelys! Oh what a beautiful day :haha: You can tell someone got a little sleep :rofl:

MC, glad your all rested n nested :haha: My bedding has gone back into bags now, I only got it out to play with :rofl: I've been banning the cats from the loft for a few months though, glad I did cause one got in the other day and snuggled up in one of the babies draws, thank goodness everything was wrapped in bags. Love them fur balls to bits, and snuggling up to them at night was lovely, just not for the baby :cry: 10 weeks MC, 10 weeks! Its not that long you know :happydance:

Dr Whites pads :rofl: oh my days, I remember them, my mum gave me some when I stated my periods 17 years ago and they were dated then :haha: Have a good restful day MC x


----------



## coral11680

morning ding dongs! Yes is a lovely day Tink, but still a chance of showers I hear.

Mommyv glad you are doing well, yes I think :pink: for you too.

Speaking of pads which kind do you have Tink? I have some asda maternity ones but they look very bulky?

I'm off in a bit to clean my dads house:laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing: I just can't wait! I don't even want to do my own:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: not going the gym so going to do a yoga dvd instead then take my dogs for a long walk my lower abdomen is sore today think i am about to pop a nice big egg out i hope wwwooooopppp x x x


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Dr Whites :haha: my mum used those too lol

I used Asda's maternity pads after i had korben for the first few days then went onto Asda own pads 10 for £1 and found them really good and they scented worth the money.

Caz you always put me to shame with your healthy lifestyle i really need to exercise once ive had this one.

Tink glad you got some sleep :hugs:

Coral take it easy now doing your dad's house, dunno where you get energy from i had zero energy with korben that far on.

MommyV i cant guess your sex yet maybe a bump piccy? :happydance:

PK hope your ok lovely :kiss:

SB praying for you today sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:

afm just cleaned korben up his nappy a mess running down his leg ewwwwwww im wondering if its his follow on milk im giving him at night? He's been on it for few months but now im thinking is it now agreeing with him :wacko:. Me got some cramps or stretching going on today especially to my left near hip bone, noticed i pick her hb up more to the left so dunno if ligament pain or she lying on something.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ive got a few kinds Coral, all pretty bulky really. Great for me cause you need a bit of padding 'down there' after a V birth :haha: natracare pads are the rolls royce of maternity pad after a V birth, so soft and comfy. I would still stick to maternity pads though Coral, they say although you wont need the padding after a c-sec, normal sanitary pads mask infection and make blood loss harder for the midwife to assess. Any ones will do, then when your home and comfy move on to something you feel more comfortable with. What are the ones in the states like? x

Caz, I got a good feeling bout you this month :winkwink: :dust: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and don't over do it over your dads Coralista! x

Popsy, morning! I started getting some round ligament pain from about 16 weeks, sound like the sort of thing your describing. Id wait n see with Korben, everyone here seems to be coming down with a bug, some not getting it bad, just having runny poop for a few days. I even remember my mum showing me a belt for the early Dr Whites with the loops :haha: I decided I didn't want to grow up if I had to wear one of them :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

lol they really are like big nappies, mum tried getting me on them and there was noooooooooooooooooooo way i was wearing those :haha: 

My bbs still sore but think they finally settling down a bit this week not as bad as they have been. Yeah will give him a few more days see if he picked something up but if not taking him off the follow on milk and he'll just have to have fresh if he wakes during the night.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwwww hope he's not getting a bad tum, I got one of them today (TMI) :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

He's had it since he was sick other night, but he's only going once in the mornings its just watery thats why i thought it was his milk cos thats all he's having before we get up :shrug: will watch and see. Hope your stomach settles its not nice.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah it might be Pops, does he only have it at night then? x


----------



## poppy666

I make him a 6oz for bed and make another during the night if he wakes, during the day he has fresh milk. My own fault as i use to give him a dream feed around midnight if he didnt wake for bottle. Im seriously not doing that again with this one.


----------



## coral11680

hey just having a break at my dads :haha:

thanks for the info poppy and tink. I think the ones in the states are quite big and bulky too. do you think 2 packs of 10 is enough or do I need more? I got a pack of 5 pairs of disposable undies too, gonna buy a cheap high waisted pack too to go over my scar.:thumbup:

Sorry to hear Korben has a dodgy tummy.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I would get another couple of packs to be honest Coral, they say about a pack a day, plus if your really heavy you might wanna put a couple on at once for 'security' :haha: I have about 10 packs but I'll prob use them longer than you with a sore fadge :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and the knicker idea is good also, don't want anything rubbing on your scar ouchy x


----------



## poppy666

Waiting for SB not sure what time her scan was :wacko:


----------



## laurah8279

Hi Girls!! hope you are all well :hugs:

I am really excited today as I have my first Midwife appointment tomorrow!!:happydance::yipee:

What will happen? I know she will take blood and urine samples but will she have any equipment for me to hear the :baby: heartbeat or see him/her?

I want to ask for an early scan, what with the MC happening last time at 6 weeks, I want to see that there defo is a little bambino in there! :haha:

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf82d6.aspxhttps://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttef6cd.aspx


----------



## poppy666

At my first midwife appointment at 8wks she didnt take bloods just took all my history which took forever and that was it till my next appointment. Midwife didnt listen to baby hb till my 16wks appointment, dont think they like doing it any earlier than that x


----------



## laurah8279

Thanks Poppy. 

Bit gutted though!! :sad2:

Was hoping for more than that to happen at my first appointment after reading about it all over the internet. Will just have to wait and see I guess.:shrug:

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf82d6.aspxhttps://global.thebump.com/tickers/tta783f.aspx


----------



## poppy666

May be different at your surgery, we just call it a booking in appointment for our first one. Good luck with early scan tho so you get to see him/her :thumbup:


----------



## laurah8279

Hey Poppy, just realised you are 17 weeks so it wasn't that long ago that the midwife took blood, etc. 

When was your first scan? That profile pic of yours is amazing! So clear, thats why I thought you were further on!! :dohh:

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Think i was 10wks when i got bloods taken. Had scans at 6wk, 9wks and 12wk NT scan... profile piccy was done at my gender scan Saturday just gone at 16wk +.... Pictures get pretty clear once you go for your 12wks before that more like a blob :haha:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies

Feeling blah today so just *lurking* today.

Praying for you SB:hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

Ah, thanks Poppy.

Ooh, that means I might be booked in for a scan really soon then! :happydance:

Thats definitely something to look forward to!! Cannot wait! :yipee:

xxx


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf7a18.aspx
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tta783f.aspx


----------



## poppy666

:haha: it will come soon enough Laura lol x

Afternoon CG :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

hi girls,

Laura at my first midwife appointment she did all history etc, which takes quite a while, she also gave me my form for my bloods to get done. She also gave me my appointment for my 12 week scan and my first consultant appointment(due to being high risk as previous c-section. You may get a scan earlier I'm not sure. I didn't see my midwife again til around 16 weeks I think. Then she listened the HB I think.

Hi China :hi::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: afternoon all..
all quiet in ding dong land.everyone must be ok, was just nipping on for sleepings update...
**lurking**


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lurking also. BTW Motherof4 had her baby last night for those who remember her, and Kristy has her date for IVF 21st June :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

Great news on both Tink :happydance: motherof4 was she early? Good luck for Kirsty x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No not early really 38 + 5, her little girl weighed 7lb 6 :happydance: x


----------



## coral11680

oh thats great news for Kirsty. :happydance:

Glad to hear motherof4 baby girl was born safe and sound also :)


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all hope all are ok

Haven't read bk but thought I would let you know that I had my appointment at EPAU and its confirmed that I have miscarried (I knew that anyway) going in for surgery on Wed morning got to be there at 7am!!!!


----------



## poppy666

SB if you lived nearer id give you a huge hug sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

:hi:

ugh all this talk of pads! i actually dread that almost as much as the baby actually coming out of there. i actually.. have NEVER worn a pad. they freak me out! wouldnt you just be sitting in your own.. stuff all the time? ugh. i think i have a weird phobia lol


----------



## Hopes314

SB sorry just saw your post. im sorry to hear what happened, but glad that you can finally move on. you wont give up TTC right!? :hugs: i cant believe they let you go this long, that cant be a great thing emotionally OR physically! we are all here for you you know :hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks gals yep will try again prob after wedding now or maybe before haven't really thought about it tbn but want another little one! Can't believe been a month since this all started


----------



## poppy666

Good on you sweetie, once you've healed and ready you got us Ding Dongs cheering you on TTC :happydance: Your hospital is terrible tho for allowing this to drag on :growlmad:


----------



## coral11680

so sorry to hear that sleeping bubs :hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sleeping bubs :hugs: really feeling for you honey, I know you knew you had lost the baby, but this is the full stop right? Such a shame they left you for so long, I'll have you in my prayers honey :hugs: x


----------



## sleeping bubs

yep Tink after Wed nothing else needs to be done (hopefully if all goes well) then can start trying after first proper period. Hoping it doesn't come when on holiday cos want to go swimming going 4th july till 11th july


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think it should be timed well then, and you should come on when you get home. I hope that happens so you can enjoy your holiday :hugs: should be good for you x


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry to here that bubs big big :hugs: hun x x x


----------



## China girl

Big :hugs: SleepingB


----------



## pk2of8

same here sleeping .... big :hug: poor thing...i would imagine it will almost be a relief after wednesday to have it all finally behind you. :hugs:

china, i think your chart is looking great sweetie :thumbup:

i'm sorta in the "lurking" mood today too :nope: but i'm so glad to hear motherof4 had her lo and all's well :happydance: and :yipee: for kristy's ivf date! that's big news! 

i want my ivf date :cry: i'm going to have to force dh to get up early tomorrow to go get that bloodwork done and then he's going to be a grouch all day and tomorrow night b/c of it. ugh. i'm on the verge of af and i'm in no mood to deal with his moods. :haha: temp dropped BIG TIME today, and i'm spotting. odd b/c it's a day early for me but whatevuh'. :wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

oh and poppy :kiss: thank you...


----------



## poppy666

Your welcome even tho i dont know what i did :haha: :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Sleepingbubs- :hugs: to you and I'm glad that you'll be all set to go after Wednesday I can't believe that the hospital left you for so long thank God you didn't get an infection

I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well. I think I'll try to get dh to take a bump pic tonight it's definately there now. It sounds like in the UK you have to bring your own pads as well in the US they are provided they are huge and bulky but necessary because even with 2 stacked in the beginning there can still be bleeding issues then I switch to my own nicer ones at home and believe me Hopes after the baby comes out you'll be okay using pads you would never want to stick a tampon up there after pushing out a baby


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes get DH up early for his bloods :haha: wont hurt him eh? :hugs: for lurking mood PK :hug: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Mommyv! :wave: yes a bump pic would be fab! can't wait :happydance: x

Oh yes, Hopes, maternity pads. I agree with Mommyv, you'll not mind at that point I promise you'll just be glad labour is over and you have had your baby! I always squirted / poured warm water on the ol lady garden as I peed. It eases any stinging and keeps you feeling cleaner down there. I heard they give you 'peri bottles' for this in the states? x


----------



## pk2of8

yep tink...that warm water during/after peeing (or bowels-sorry if tmi :blush:) was soooooo nice. i took that little bottle home with me and used it for quite a while :haha:

the pads...ehhh. they are very bulky...i don't ever recall being able to purchase "maternity" pads, per se, here in the states. the ones the hospital provides (at least 10 years ago :wacko:) were just the really thick and long "maxi" pads. IF i use a pad, i much prefer the "ultra thin" kind. for me they absorb better even though they are "thinner". i find they are made to "suck in" the you-know-what very quickly rather than the ones at the hospital usually are not going to be name brand and so then the blood :blush: just will run off and make a mess. i always brought my own and kept the hospital ones for backups/emergencies. :shrug:


----------



## China girl

They make overnight pads...which is great. You will be heavy (I know I was) and those hospital pads and the fishnet little things do come in handy. I asked the nurse could I take the rest of the hospital pads home. Hell, I paid for them and the babies diapers too. If they open it (diapers, pads) they are charging you for it anyway. Might as well take it all if you know what I mean:thumbup:

Oh yes....the pee bottle with warm water...was such a relief. Yep, took that too:haha:

The thing we go through having a baby and the things we have to endure after the birth...they joys of mother hood!!:flower:


----------



## poppy666

I hate it after birth when you want to do a bowel movement and your scared stiff of going incase you split your stitches :haha: Just thought id mention that seen as it came into my head :rofl:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> I hate it after birth when you want to do a bowel movement and your scared stiff of going incase you split your stitches :haha: Just thought id mention that seen as it came into my head :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:That's it Poppy...scare the newbies!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Didnt think of that :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

OK- i still cant imagine why squirting water down there will solve anything, but ill take you guys's word for it and keep that in mind.. ugh. Also, I never saw actual maternity pads for sale around here.. should I get some kind of pads to bring with me to the hospital and/or to have for after hospital? US people- What brand are good for that? I dont think I've ever even TOUCHED a pad, let alone bought one or used one.

poppy-thank you for that comment about trying to poop with stitches. what did i get myself into!? I only go like every 3 days as it is, maybe I will be lucky and that day will not occur immediately after giving birth. I read somewhere that its a good idea to take colace or something regularly for a bit at the end so when that time arrives it doesnt suck so bad? I have prescription colace but I use it like never. I feel like if you used it for a couple weeks before the birth you would like.. have stuff slipping out everywhere when you were pushing out baby!? oh my gosh i dont know how to have a baby.

Does everyone pretty much get stitches? Is there a way to make it less likely to tear?

good thing our birth class is tomorrow and friday.. for 12 hours! i think i need more than 12 hours to figure this stuff out!


----------



## caz & bob

well girls when i put my soft cup in i must of put it far back i scared my self when i come to get it out i couldn't so i pushed and got my finger under the rim haha x x x


----------



## Hopes314

caz & bob said:


> well girls when i put my soft cup in i must of put it far back i scared my self when i come to get it out i couldn't so i pushed and got my finger under the rim haha x x x

:rofl: i have certainly had a "scare" with those before lol. I got into a routine where I would put them in in a laying down-ish position, and would take them out sitting on the toilet and sometimes bearing down a little. They are worth it though, lots of people have great success with them!


----------



## caz & bob

i do the same hun put them in lying down and take out on the loo really scared me haha


----------



## poppy666

Not everyone needs stitches i have with all my boys, fx'd i dont with this one x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, the water helps because A. your poor stretched noo noo (which might have stitches) will feel very sore at first. Going for the first few pee's is a little scarey, and it stings. If you pour water over as you pee it doesn't sting, and feels so much better B. you will feel a little yucky down there having worn a pad and bleeding heavily but cant really wipe properly for soreness and possibly stitches so the water makes you nice and clean, and you can just pat yourself dry. TMI maybe, I dunno If I'm helping or putting the fear of GOD into you :haha: sorry :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Caz, I had the same OMG moment with a softcup, but It was worth it :winkwink: BFP here you come :happydance: x

Oh and Hopes, if your worried about tearing and stitches, how about some perineal massage? google it for info, but you kind stretch the area gently a little each day. Some women swear by it x


----------



## puppycat

Lol Poppy you made me giggle then! Scare all the mums to be - nice!!

I know the feeling tho :haha:


----------



## poppy666

I know didnt think lol anyways hows Laura?


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> Also, I never saw actual maternity pads for sale around here.. should I get some kind of pads to bring with me to the hospital and/or to have for after hospital? US people- What brand are good for that? I dont think I've ever even TOUCHED a pad, let alone bought one or used one.

Hopes, we don't have maternity pads in the states. If we do, I have never seen them. In my earlier post, I mentioned that the hospital provides you with pads. Whatever is left over take them with you. They are big and long and cover you from front to back. I would suggest getting an overnight pad or pads that come in long. I like the Always brand.


----------



## puppycat

She's much better today thanks hun - was going to take her to the Drs but she ate all her breakfast and has been happy cheery most of the day - children are odd aren't they!! 

How's things with you?


----------



## poppy666

Yes korben been off his food last few days just picking at bits of food, but he seems fine in himself :shrug: he's had a runny nappy today but only one so dunno if its just a bug going around.

Glad Laura getting better tho x


----------



## MommyV

Hopes- I would pretty much go with what China Girl said. Use the hospital pads until there gone then get some always overnight super long pads for at home they will work fine once the bleeding slows down a bit and the water bottle helps with the stinging you'll understand after you have the baby you don't have to worry too much about any of these things tho because the hospitals in the states pretty much provide everything you need if you get hemmrhoids they even provide the pads to give you relief 

putting kids to bed in a minute then I'll ask dh to take bump pic


----------



## loveybear1

Tinkerbell, you are the bomb! what an encouraging statement! Thank you. Having to wait until the end of this month just for the LAP consult is excruciating. I keep thinking maybe skipping this fifth IUI has busted my chances. I have to really block it out now. It is hard too because two of my friends just had their babies this week. I am trying to stay positive so I am staying busy with other things. Work is hard. Work is stressful and people tell me I probably won't conceive until I quit there. It is the hardest thing to hear because I simply can't just quit. I have to pay bills and feed myself. My DH and I are barely making enough right now. My boss told me it probably won't happen until I get my kitchen done...that should take about 4 more months. I swear, it drives me crazy! I wish people wouldn't comment like that. They don't know how I am feeling right now. Plus, I get the vibe my boss is getting tired of me needing to see the doctor. She actually argued with me that you don't have a LAP to find endometriosis. Okay, that reallly made me mad because I had JUST finished reading how that is the way you find ENDO. Total pisser. Anyways, I will stop venting. Thanks for the kind ear and encouragement! HUGS!!!!


----------



## MommyV

ok ladies here is bump pic 16weeks and 2days I had to take it myself because after taking care of plants outside dh had to leave so the pic isn't too good but I'll have dh take a better pic in a week or two looking like the bump is going to be quite large this time


----------



## Hopes314

love the bump mommyv, maybe youll end up with a megabump like tink and pheebyweeby :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:
@mommyv...gorgeous bump coming there!:thumbup: hope your well lovely:hugs:
@pk:hugs: hope you get your ivf date soon!! :hugs:
@poppy..:rofl: @scaring the newbies...must be time to see that pink bump again...come on GET IT OUT!!!!!:haha::tease::hugs::kiss:
@tink.. totally agree with the "pouring water over bits" whilst using loo..actaully feels wonderful! not stingy and cleans you up too!!:thumbup:
@hopes..i am a tampon user and totally get what you mean when you say "sitting in your own......" but after the birth they are quite comforting, its like when you have a sore and you put a plaster on it, it feels better! :) and as for stitches,with chloe i had a tiny "graze" so no stitches needed, but with connor i had stitches, ive heard of the perineal(sp) massage...ok if you can reach it i suppose! :rofl: ive totally given up on lady garden trimming/shaving..may get OH to tidy up down there in a few weeks...:rofl::rofl:
@china...:dust: your coming up for testing arent you :dust::dust:hope your well honey:kiss:
@sleeping...glad they are finally getting you sorted and you can put an end to this chapter and begin a whole new one, im sorry for your loss and send you lots of :dust::dust: :dust: for the future,and when you feel ready to TTC again..:hugs::kiss:
asfm...week 30 here i am......when did this happen...im in the final 1/4 of pregnancy, almost ready for his arrival and feeling both nervous and very excited, i just wanted to say a big THANK YOU for taking this journey in my life with me, i wish id have found you all when i was TTC my other two children:hugs: you have made it both fun and special this time rounds and im glad i got to share it with you all, ok thats enough of that soft crap!!!:rofl::rofl:
weather is :rain: today so will be pottering around the house, not much to do, just the usuall making beds,washing up, hoovering....etc...so ill be off and on alot today :tease: just to do your heads in lol:haha: anyway ...must go...connor is stinky and making me feel sick!:sick: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww MC ya soppy sod :hugs: I feel the same about you guys. Its been such a journey so far! Happy 30 weeks! :happydance: I'll be on and off lots too as usual, since I don't go anywhere any more :rofl: you can help keep me entertained :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Mommyv, that's a cute little bump you got going on there! x


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies:hi:

MC aww you soppy cow :hug: :friends: I feel the same too though:kiss:

I agree with the squirting water on your parts after labour. In the states they do give you a bottle just for that, they also had this amazing foamy stuff that you can put in your perineum that numbs it, I loved it! Ask the nurses if they dont give it to you.

Mommyv lovely bump coming along there!

Poppy I agree another bump pic is def due:happydance:

I might do my 34 week bump pic today as tomorrow its my Birthday and have a busy day planned:happydance: going to lunch with hubby and friends. I'm dropping the kids to my Mum tonight so I can have a lay in tomrrow too:sleep::happydance: we'll see if baby Keira allows me too though :rofl: Also have my midwife appointment today at 10.45 I better remember this time! :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

tink and coral...:hug:
yep tink im here too, ill do your head in!! lol:haha:
ive done lots today so far.............NOT! washed up and wiped kitchen down......CBA!
writing hospital bag list...i know ill forget something, i packed a mammoth bag for me n connor and went home straight from delivery!!:dohh: only needed clean knickers hair brush and a babygrow:haha: i took LOTS!!!!! im going to take lots again this time too but hope i can get home as quick as when i had connor,, had him at 255pm was home with a brew by 7pm!! :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Good morning ladies

A lot of love in this thread of late ;)

Made fairy cakes before 9am this morning - lol, the only time I get a bit of peace while Laura's in bed!!

How are we all today?


----------



## mothercabbage

ahhhhhhh puppycat!! cakes!! now thats my kinda language!! nom nom..:happydance: im fine, hope your well:flower:


----------



## puppycat

Oh and MC they're LUSH! If I do say so myself. So light and fluffy, do you want the recipe?


----------



## coral11680

morning MC and puppycat, 
I always go to write pussycat instead of puppycat! :rofl:

I havent done much either MC, just cleaned up the kitchen and put a load of wash on, I'm tired after cleaning my dads whole house yesterday it knackered me out!


----------



## puppycat

Lol, don't worry, I answer to most things - besides, I'm totally rubbish with names as I demonstrated with MC and Tink the other day :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Hey Puppycat, I would love the recipe please! Glad Laura is better :happydance: love Tink x haha:)

Morning Coralista! Yes bump piccy today, awwww so a nice day planned for tomorrow for your birthday then huh? Rest up today so you can enjoy it tomorrow, Tink's orders :hugs: Yikes I just remembered I have an appointment today with my midwife today, not the usual day is it? I'm at 3 Coral, they must have cancelled the Tues and Thurs I guess. x

MC yes take lots, I have :rofl: better to be prepared I say! x


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:
coral...do i have to give you a bollocking?????????????? TAKE IT EASY!!!!!! :jo: :rofl:
and puppycat....recipe would be no use to me, i dont do baking. thats what my sister is for...she does the best cupcakes in britain!!:yipee: thats why i put on almost 2 stone already!!! lol...weigh in last night 11st9lb6oz....weight at 4 weeks 9st 12lb...:blush: oooopsie..
onto phase two of housework..beds made,hoover round upstairs....maybe throw a duster around.....be back shortly :wave:


----------



## coral11680

Tink my midwife app are only wed or fri, your are nomally tues, thurs?

I'm so bad had 2 cups of brewed coffee and can feel my heart racing! Also feel breathless, had it so much this pregnancy and I hate it, it makes me panic


----------



## puppycat

Tink you confused me then - I thought I'd mixed you up again!! Naughty Tink!!

MC you weight less than me pregnant!!! I'm 12st 5lb :rofl:

I'll get recipe now, let me put Jeff back in his viv :blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I hate that sensation Coral, don't panic though, it IS perfectly harmless. Yes mine are Tues or Thurs, but I have been seen weekly for a while cause of the BP and diabetes and they said they had to change the day this week? x

Puppycat, its ok, I just couldn't resist a little wind up :winkwink: mischievous mood :haha: no it was only that once you got it confused. I got people confused way more than that in the early months of this thread :haha: yes put Jeff down :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

Oh ok tink. The breathless thing is always worse when im sitting. Can't be bothered to get up though :rofl: got to leave in 10 mins


----------



## puppycat

Ok here it is...

125g butter (I use vitalite - dairy free)
125g caster sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla (optional)
2 large eggs
125g self raising flour
2 tablespoons milk

Cream butter and sugar together and add vanilla
Add eggs one at a time, put a little of the flour between each egg.
Add rest of flour and add milk
Divide mix into 12 paper cases, oven on 200deg for 10-20mins until golden brown
You can ice if you like


----------



## coral11680

Mmmmmmm thanks for recipe pc!


----------



## puppycat

IT's nice and simple but oooof they're gorgeous - I reckon you could do it MC - I didn't bake at all before 6 months ago x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Almost the same as the recipe I use Puppycat, I'll try yours next! Thanks :hugs: 

Aghhh bellie still not right, I'm begining to wonder if something is starting to happen down there? she's defo moved further into my pelvis today. Ouchy! x


----------



## mothercabbage

@puppycat, its not that i cant bake its that i CBA! :rofl: but will copy and paste that recipe for when im nesting again...
@tink...whats going on "down there" tmi and all the gory details please!!:thumbup:

beds made, bedrooms tidy, cba to hoover, stopped for a rice pudding break! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral, have a good MW app, and in case we dont see you much tomorrow, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!i prob will forget!! :cake::happydance: :cake:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I got a little cramping, lots of pressure, lots of CM and pelvis feels about 10 times worse than normal. Not being helped my Lily ramming her head about more often :haha: I think she's engaging or something, and hopefully cervix is waking up from hibernation and getting nice n soft for the job. This is how I felt a couple of weeks before the last birth so FX lol be nice not to have to be induced. She better hang on a week or so though, better for her lungs right? x


----------



## poppy666

*SHOWING SOME LOVE MC YOU MUSHY GIT *​
Bump pic later need to go out shopping soon.

MommyV you sexy women you, loving the bump :happydance:

Puppycat can you send me some cakes through the post im crap at baking lol

Coral and Tink hope your both well sweeties :kiss::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea id say hang in there for at least another week, but if she wants to come now...what choice do you have lol...all sounding like the closing pages on the book of pregnancy to me though, i reckon our little lilly is coming early...but not too early!!:dohh: you know what i mean!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i know i know, i got all emotional..... its ok i can and will laugh at you all when it gets you :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: yes exactly MC, approx 2 weeks time would be good for me as desperate as I am to see her. Won't worry then and I will have had my hair trimmed and the house will be tidier I hope :rofl: x

Morning Pops :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

hey girls back from midwife, nothing exciting same old. I asked about doing the section a little early 38+3 and she said she thinks its fine and they always used to do them at 38 weeks until recently.:shrug: so I'm ok with it now. Baby is head down and like you tink been getting some cervix type pains ouch! Doubt my cervix is doing anything though. I was never dialated at all with either of my LO's. Just wrote out a list of dates i need to remember as i dont have a calender and the one of my phone i never look at. Got to go back to midwife in 2 weeks then my last one at 38! wow only 2 more its seeming real now :argh: I saw the booby girl :holly: at the midwives :haha: or lactation thingymigig :rofl: made an appointment for the 23rd for her to come over. When is she coming to you again tink?

Tink yes lets hope Lily stays put another week and a half- two weeks so shes nice and baked:haha: what hair are you having trimmed them :rofl: speaking of I need my roots done and a trim before birth also! 

Poppy looking forward to your bump pic. I'll go do mine in a min.


----------



## coral11680

ok here my 34 week bump pic! Also a totally unrelated pic, my strawberries from the garden we picked and ate:haha:
 



Attached Files:







34 week bump 004.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 8









34 week bump 001.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: lovin' bump coral.....but yuk!! you can keep the strawberrys lol xx


----------



## coral11680

They've all gone now, gonna pick more later, the kids love them smothered in sugar and cream yum!


----------



## mothercabbage

im a biscuit and cake kinda girl...and boy do my bowels know it :haha: note to self.....MUST EAT MORE ROUGHAGE AND FRUIT!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I think both ends need a trim Cozza :rofl: But I was particularly hoping to make my head hair appointment next week :haha: I usually have a 'favourable' cervix by about 39 weeks, usually 1-2 cm by then, but the last pregnancy I got to 5cm before labour properly started :haha: Its kinda scarey though, cause If I make that sort of head way then go naturally I might not make it to the hospital. Started to crap myself over it all I must admit... How was the 'boobie girl'? :haha: my appointment is the 20th. Did you check she wouldn't make you get your bazookas out? :rofl: loving the bump pic. Your certainly all bump! my fav pic so far :happydance: x

Mmmmmm now I want strawberries, my neighbour gives me his, I might hop over the fence and grab some on the sly :haha: x


----------



## puppycat

Hey ladies, back now. 

Poppy where are you? I'll mail you some cakes no problem - lol


----------



## coral11680

Yes mc get some fruit and veg down ya pipes will do your bowels the world of good :rofl:
No tink I didn't check if she makes you take ya boobies out.:haha: who are you kidding hopping over the fence for strawberries! :rofl: maybe at the midwives you should mention your cervix changes, maybe she would do an exam? Would it make a difference? U want to get to hospital and get yr epi! When is ur consultant appointment?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday wooppp i have been the gym round the field with the dogs now chilling don't no if to have sex again or what but think i o yesterday my opks wasn't as dark coral lv your bump hun x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Maybe I'll mention it :haha: not sure I want a cervix exam :haha: also means I gotta get into the shower and trim the old hedge if I'm getting that out today :rofl: Might just keep quiet unless something a little more definite happens :haha: Consultant Tuesday, scan Wednesday and diabetic clinic after that. I am hoping by the end of it all I might just get a date FX x

Caz, I think you O'd yesterday. If you can another :sex: today won't hurt but I'm sure you have it covered! x


----------



## coral11680

Maybe have a shave up on Tuesday then for the consultant :rofl: shame they can't do the scan while you are there aye, its a pain parking there! Fingers crossed you get a date!
Yes caz I would dtd one more time just to be sure.


----------



## coral11680

Maybe have a shave up on Tuesday then for the consultant :rofl: shame they can't do the scan while you are there aye, its a pain parking there! Fingers crossed you get a date!
Yes caz I would dtd one more time just to be sure.


----------



## coral11680

Sorry for double post


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies

Its FRIDAY!!!\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/


----------



## puppycat

I just made some cookies - heh. Baking day it seems :)


----------



## pk2of8

hey luvvies...kinda lurking again today :hugs: dh went and got blood drawn this morning. i went with him b/c he doesn't like it. good thing too b/c they took about a dozen vials (no exaggeration). poor dh was looking quite pale. :awww: anyway, so back to waiting again. ho hum. :wacko: pfft. cd1 here too. eh.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Everything fine at midwives EXCEPT 

:argh: I measure 39 weeks :argh:

Midwife annoyed I have no date, and no plan. She has said I have to make sure they make a plan and set a date next week and If I'm not happy to refuse to budge and get a second opinion. Go Mari the midwife :happydance: I'll give them her number if I have no joy :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Aw PK :hugs: CD1 also :cry: I know you didn't hold out any hope this cycle but its still the pits right? Give DH a pat on the back from us, he deserves it x


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs:pk..CD1 always a bummer! poor DH..not keen on bloods either!


----------



## poppy666

:hugs::hugs: PK

Tink 39wks Eeek :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

tinkkkk 39 weeks! :) ah i cant wait for you all to start popping out these LOs!

coral love the bump! and happy almost birthdayyy

pk :hugs: for cd1

mc i feel like time is flying as well. but at the same time i cant imagine waiting another 70 days or whatever for baby.

nothing new for me. got the other glucose test done this morning and now i have so many jabs in my arms it looks like i enjoy drugs recreationally :dohh: fx this one is normal. hopefully it was the bagel last time that threw it off! ill have my results monday i guess. birth class part 1 tonight. might be just silly, but i think OH and i will have fun, if nothing else its a one time experience :) (well minus the fact that we have 8 more hours of it tomorrow lol)


----------



## puppycat

Oh Tink you have a decent size baby then :haha:


----------



## China girl

Whoa...39 weeks Tink!!.... WOW!!!

PK :hugs:

Hopes, let me know how the birthing class goes. I never took any of those classes...just curious:blush:


----------



## pk2of8

thank you lovelies :hugs: unfortunately, dh have to wait til after af for the really special treatment :haha: it is stll hard hitting cd1 all over again...you always hope a little in the back of your mind for a miracle, but i'll just be glad at this point to get the ivf process started :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK yes, give him a little 'treat' when you 'better' :haha: x

Yes Lily is large. I am genuinely scared now, before I wasn't worried, I've had large babies. But now its looking like she will be bigger than any of them, and my body is so fecked up so it could all end in tears :cry: My feet are so swollen I cannot put weight on one, its like its gonna explode. Pregnancy as amazing as it is, is not being very kind to me right now. 

Hopes, hope your GT comes back normal. Enjoy the class! I'll be interested in hearing about it too x


----------



## poppy666

Awww Tink id be scared to, but you could be carrying a lot of water too and fx'd Lilyanne isnt as big as you fear :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Pk-sorry about cd1 but it sounds like you're getting closer and closer to ivf poor dh I totally understand I've had so much blood taken this pregnancy no fun at all

MC- happy 30 weeks I can't believe that you only have 10weeks to go 

Tink- wow 39weeks no wonder you feel the lo getting ready to come your body probably thinks it's about ready have they checked your fluid because I know I will have to get extra checks due to the diabetes and it sounds like after your appt next week you should definately have a date for induction even if mw has to get involved

Hopes- glad you got that test over with I know it's no fun the lady that took my blood wasn't too good either so I ended up with lots of bruising and was not a happy camper at the end have fun at childbirth class I took bradley classes with my first they were good but my induction really made it difficult for me to follow much of the advice

how's it going China? chart looks really good do you think that you're maybe about 10 or 11dpo

hi puppycat boy all those treats you have been baking sound great I definately couldn't have you around me because I have to avoid all that stuff with the diabetes and I love to bake so I haven't been able too like usual and I really miss it plus the kids love to help but I think I'm going to make some sandwich bread tomorrow yum yum

Coral- those strawberries look great I have not had any success trying to grow strawberries they always get diseased and don't produce but I'll be going to the local upick places and will pick a bunch to make jam for eating pies and freezing do you have any tips or is the weather in the UK just very favorable for strawberries great 34week pic you have a very nice neat bump just a little over 4weeks before you see your little girl

anyways been working out in my garden today I think I will take pics for you ladies I have my vegetable garden going pretty well and blueberries and an apple tree in the front still working on putting in some other flowers I bought yesterday which I think will be pretty my front is definately a work in progress pulled out all the landscaping when we moved in and I'm still trying to figure out what to put in so that it looks nice out there all the time don't know other than that feeling my uterus really moving up and waiting to feel those really good hard kicks


----------



## MommyV

Tink- hopefully they'll get you an induction date soon or you'll go early on your own and can you get an epi pretty easily in the UK because I know here if you ask they'll give you one it maybe the way to go to deliver a large baby my sister delivered here son at 10lbs1oz she had an epi but she didn't and wasn't too bad off afterwards I know you'll be fine your body has done this 4times before


----------



## caz & bob

i am sat her munching revels and some crisp yum yum x x x


----------



## coral11680

hey ladies, just got back from my Mum's. Dropped the kids off. She gave me my birthday pressie to open. She asked what I wanted so I told her some nighties, a new lightweight robe and slippers, they are nice so I can pack them in my maternity bag:thumbup: She's also getting be a nice pair of pjs for whn I get home from hospital, its the little things that excite me:haha:

PK :hug: for CD 1 and glad hubby got the bloods out the way :awww:

Tink you poor thing. Yes def put your foot down on Tuesday, 39 wks!!! wow hopefully you will have her in the next couple of weeks. The student midwife measured me then forgot what I measured:dohh: so i dont know what it was. Midwife said it was fine though as I've been bang on the mark so far so prob was 34cm:shrug: I guess we will see on Wed how much lilyanne is estimated.

Mommyv, no advice really. DH planted a couple of strawberry plants 2 years ago in out front garden and this year they are just everywhere. I haven't even been watering them:shrug: 

Just ordered an indian takeaway, will prob regret it in the morning:haha:

Hopes have fun at the birthing class, I never took any before. Hope they are helpful.

Hi all other ding dongs:hi: erm poppy no pic yet?


----------



## poppy666

I'll do one tomorrow after shopping im draineddddddddddddddd n monging on sofa lol.

Getting OHs holiday clothes tomorrow should be fun NOT i hate clothes shopping. Going to get mine week before we go see how much more my bump grows first.


----------



## puppycat

Evening ladies

Just entered a quiz online through a midwifery site I'm in, wish me luck!

DH going to see his friends tonight so I'll have a quiet one. Got Jeff on my shoulder, he's enjoying a nap - bless x


----------



## coral11680

ok pops I'll let you off! :haha:

puppycay good luck!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good luck Puppycat! x

Mommyv, Pops, n Coral, thanks for the calming encouragement :awww: :haha: I will feel a whole lot better being booked in for an early induction, I also have very short intense labours. So being in hospital for an epidural already, and giving birth while she is a manageable size, to me makes perfect sense. I am also worried about my medication, I have been told it can make bubba a little drowsy so at least with an induction I can leave it off the day they do it. Surely that coupled with the diabetes and SPD all make that a very sensible decision right? Now just gotta convince the consultant :haha: Oh and the carrying extra amniotic fluid bit, I wish. They said it was normal at the last scan. Oh well :haha: x

Coral, that's so sweet of your mum. And a great choice! now you can go pack your bag :haha: enjoy your indian... mmm :) x


----------



## poppy666

I just said to my consultant at 38wks 'I cant walk no more with this SPD, im knackered and want him out' pmsl got my sweep... so Tink give them hell :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Aye, the day I had a consultant appt to say 'I've had enough, get her out!' my waters went :haha:

Oh and I WON!!!!!!!!!!! WOOP!!


----------



## poppy666

lol well mine went nicely in bed the morning after :haha: quickest ive got out of bed with SPD lol...

Well done on the win :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

I was sat on the loo :haha: Thanks Laura ;) xx


----------



## poppy666

At least your mattress didnt get it lol im deffo putting on a plastic sheet on this time.


----------



## poppy666

Tell you something ligament pain can make you very jittery, pain under my bump and lower backache, really not nice.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORAL *​


----------



## mothercabbage

:cake::cake::happydance::happydance::kiss:HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORAL:cake::cake::happydance::happydance::kiss:

@tink...get into a funny position and "sweep" yourself! failing that ...get coral over!! :haha:

@poppy...that ligament pain had me a bit worried until i realised what it was...ive been so paranoid this pregnancy!:dohh:

cant think what else to write, its (what would have been) my grans 99th birthday, so im going for a walk to the grave to lay flowers:cry: hope it stays dry, its a fair walk and i cba getting wet!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning DD's :wave:

Popsy, that pain does sound kinda scary :wacko: round ligament pain usually catches you when you move, or constantly aches. Its not the sort of pain that makes you worry (although I guess us preggers peeps worry bout every pain anyway :dohh: :haha:) Might be worth checking out if it keeps up? :hugs: x

And to the Lovely Coralista...

Happy Birthday!!!​

:flower::cake::dance::munch::serenade::yipee::headspin::friends::drunk::fool::wine::wohoo::loopy::flasher::bunny::wohoo::wine::beer::fool::drunk::friends::serenade::yipee::dance::cake::mail::flower:​


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC I must admit to 'trying' to see what was going on down there after my shower yesterday :haha: I have short fingers TMI :rofl: BUT I did sort of reach, nothing major going on I don't think apart from extra squidgyness, I doubt I'd manage a sweep if desperation occured :haha: See what happens next week, who knows my consultant may be in a favourable mood and be good to me x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sending hugs for your nans birthday MC :hugs: :flower: x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanks tink.:hugs:...well after TTC and cervical position checking i am some what of an expert, so if need be ill get on my mobility scooter, chuck you on the kitchen table n do a sweep on you myself :rofl: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll hold you to that MC :rofl: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies, thanks for the birthday wishes:flower: got a bit of a lay-in:winkwink: got up at 9!

Tink if your consultant doesn't agree to your plan (I think she will though) I will be over with my rubber gloves :rofl:

Speaking of waters breaking mine broke with Chloe 6 days overdue in bed at 1 am. I was turning to get comfy and pop they went!


----------



## coral11680

just read on another thread that one born every minute USA is on the more4 channel starting next Thursday at 9pm , I'm off to sky plus it now!


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo, thanx for the heads up coral, ill + it myself!!:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

happy 34 weeks too!!!! xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ohhh thanks for the info Coral, I'll get it set to record :happydance: have a great time with your friends and family today :hugs: x

Talking of waters going, I'm gonna put a pampers care mat under my bum in bed from now on :haha: My waters have gone in early labour with 2 of mine, once all over the hospital floor (I rang buzzer to tell the midwife they had gone, she asked how I knew, and I pointed to gigantic pool on the floor :rofl:) second time I waddled up to go a loo and they popped on the landing :haha: FX I don't ruin the bed, mind you might be a good thing, I hate my mattress! x

Right I gotta hop off, taking my daughter to assist me in Tesco while I zoom around on the scooter :haha: Got a day off today, Eldest at Scout camp, second eldest with Step Grandad, Youngest with DH on a Beaver scout funday, and Daughter gone at 1pm for a marathon twirling training session before her completion tomorrow. I intend to have a nice girly afternoon :) x


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Coral happy birthday again sweetie :happydance:

MC bless happy birthday to your nan too :kiss:

Thanks Tink the mild pain gone, yes your right when i stand up to quick i get a sharp stitch kinda pulling pain i guess thats ligament pain, maybe she was lead on a nerve or something, but like MC i think im just more paranoid with this pregnancy :dohh:

When my waters popped in bed i stood in the bath to make sure id not wet myself and checked the colour :haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

:wave: Any new BFPs? :D


----------



## MommyV

Happy Birthday Coral hope that you have a wonderful day!!

MC :hugs: for grans 99th bday it sounds like a nice way to remember her and the long walk will be a nice time to think about her

Poppy- hope you're well I get those pains sometimes too I think it's ligament pain as well

talking about waters breaking mine broke with my daughter in the doctors office it was pretty funny he wanted me to lean back to check me and I told him I thought my water broke and sure enough when I leaned back a huge gush came out


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:
well the long walk gets me ready for what i want to say when i get to her grave, it was lovely and sunny all the way there, had a good cry:cry: had a moan about stuff then a family came to visit a nearby grave, so i smiled and left them to their own grief, the walk home was spent thinking,"i should have brought a mirror" :haha: mascara and crying do not mix :haha: anyway, i got home and the skies went black, so i got the washing in from the lines:hangwashing: just in time for the heavens to open...and my word, did it rain!!:rain: im glad it waited until i got home, wasnt wearing much, just 3/4 trousers and a vest top!:dohh:
also its the first time ive taken Connor up there, it was odd, like he knew to be good, usually if i stop his buggy he will scream to get out but he just sat and listened to me blabbing away and even said "ok" when i was crying...awwww:awww:...anyway a good day all around i think, just woke up from an hours doze on the sofa with Connor, he is eating quavers(crisps) i have a brew:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been food shopping came back took my son fishing it was brill he court loads just come back oh has gone for a run and then off to the chinese when hes back 2 dpo for me woopp x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: for 2dpo!


----------



## poppy666

:awww: Connor, sometimes its good to have a cry :hug: MC :hugs:

Went out shopping for clothes for OH grrrr was too hot and bothered, felt like i was going to faint in Primark so cut shopping and went home for a brew before tackling Asda... sat on sofa now chilling cos im drained. Who said 2nd Tri was easiest part pfft.

Caz good luck sweetie :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon ladies

:hugs: MC, I always get emotional at my nan's grave

Pops, hope you don't get pain like poor Tink, keep oiling those hips :haha:

Coral HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETIE!!

So 5dpo here, the first part of the TWW sucks!! Been to church this morning to support the car wash, got my hands dirty with cold soapy water. Went to my mum's then with Laura and now back home x


----------



## pk2of8

hey hunnies... :hugs:

about to head off to the beach...my sister and her family up for a visit this weekend too. 

happy birthday coral!!! :kiss:

tink, i think you'll be able to get the induction planned. just put up a fuss about it :winkwink:

poppy, hoping you feel better sweetie :hugs:

puppy and caz :dust: for 2ww sweeties :hugs:

regal! good to "see" you hun! how you doing??? no new bfp's :sad1: we're moving on to IVF during the summer, so hopefully that will do the trick for us. 

MC big :hug: for your gran's birthday today. and sweet little connor...so cool how the lo's seem to just know about stuff like that. :awww:

well, i was all ready to go and then had a "leak" in my swimsuit :dohh: stuuuuupid :witch: :growlmad: so getting all put back together and then will be out the door. just wanted to pop on and check in with my girls :winkwink: :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls..:hug: back at ya! xxx
and just to lighten my mood...my word im full of wind tonight! holy cow!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Hi ladies xxx:hi::hi::hi:
Just a quick dash in. To let u know i am still about.........................just!!!! Single digits now!!!! :argh::argh::argh: Its my lil sis Ebony's wedding day today so cant stop long. Just thought i quickly check in for a mo. Hope all is well with u all. Big hugs flying out to Cabs, PK for ur tough day's. Good luck to the DPO ladies, loadsa sticky dust for u guys:dust::dust::dust::dust:
Whoa Tink cant believe u have no date yey. Ur MW sounds on the ball, hope something gets sorted soon. hi China, Pops, Regal, Mommyv, PC, Lew and whoever i have missed. My Brain is stewed lol :haha::haha:. Well thats me chicklettes, will get back tom. Big hugs to each and every one of u xxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORALLY!!!! hope u have had a wonderful day xxxxxxx


:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:friends::hug::friends::hug::hug::friends::hug::friends::hug::friends::hug::friends:


----------



## caz & bob

happy birthday coral have a nice day hun x x x:cake::cake: x x x


----------



## poppy666

9 days to goooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :happydance: enjoy rest of your evening sweetue :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!
Not had a chance to read back but wanted to let you all know that i tested bfn this am at 10dpo so guessing it's not going to be this cycle. . . again! DH sent me on a spa day today, it was great ;-)
Anyways catch up soon
Luv ya's x

Oh and Happy Bday Coral x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

@jenny...:hugs: for the :bfn: may still be a little early though..:hugs:

@phoebe....single figures in days for you...single figures in weeks for me!! :happydance: i'm soooo looking forward to the first TDD baby!!! hope your sis had a great day(and you too) thanx for the hugs :flower: much appreciated :thumbup:

hope all other ding dongs are well, i woke up after a dream about a membrane sweep!!!!!!!! pmsl....i blame you tink!!:rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Morning Ladies,

MC :hug: for your nan, and :awww: for Connor asking if your ok. I agree its good to cry sometimes and I'm sure your nan is watching down on you :)

Caz and puppy lots of :dust: for TWW

Jenny sorry for BFN still early though. I hope you enjoyed your spa day. 

Phoebe counting the last few days now! So exciting hope your sisters wedding was fun!:hugs:

PK sorry for that ugly :witch: showing up uninvited!:growlmad: Hope you had a nice time at the beach though.

Well, my family and friends threw me a surprise baby shower yesterday:happydance: it was lovely and guess who showed up only our Tink:haha::happydance: Thanks again Tink for coming and for my lovely pressies:kiss: I'll post a couple of pics when my mum gets them uploaded.
I'm up and everyone else is sleeping, the silly dog got me up:dohh: Everyone went to bed late as I didnt leave my friends til 11pm. All my friends carried on the party with their Comso's and mojito's I was so jealous!!! :haha:

hi to all the other girls I missed :hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Thank goodness Coral, was waiting for you to get back so I could post :haha: Wanted you to be able to tell them, and I couldn't keep quiet any more so just didn't post at all :rofl: No probs, I have been looking forward to it :happydance: just sorry I couldn't stay too long. I almost put a tag on the book "From Boobie Dr Tink" :haha: but figured that might have just looked wierd in front of a load of strangers :rofl: Its hillarious that book, but some great advice in it too so you haven't got to listen to me drone on :haha: x

Morning everyone! :wave: I can talk now :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwww how cute of family to arrange a baby shower!!:happydance: 
[email protected] darent post!! :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: sorry it must of been hard keeping quiet:haha: thanks again I'll have a read through the book today looks funny! I can't wait to hang my scan picture you made too so pretty, thanks again. I can finally order my furnitue now hopefully then get the nursery all finished:happydance: :rofl: at Dr. Booby Tink, yeah everyone would of been like huh? :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

why does that come up as a link?:shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

any pics to share with us from shower? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Ooooooh I was itching to tell!!! I have known for yonks :haha:

Here's the scan piccy frame I got for our Coral:
 



Attached Files:







Coral pressie.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww tink, its lovely!!:happydance:

i see you posted on that "rather watch porn"thread...how bad is her OH!!!?:growlmad:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think cause it had a @ in it, its thinking your posting an email address MC. I forgot my blooming camera :haha: It all went wrong at the last min for me with babysitters as DH was out all day. I have a pic or two on my phone but they are rubbish, I'll have a looking in a min x


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC I was totally disgusted!!! what are these women doing with men like that?! watching Porn and asking for bum sex while their wife is having contractions? I say chuck him out :haha: or cut his balls off :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Dammit, phone up 2 flights of stairs n dead. Sorry :cry: It will have to be later, I can't get up there right now. Have to rest another 30 mins or so and gather my strength :rofl: x


----------



## mothercabbage

agreed!...my OH would never say anything like that, i actually dont think he thinks like that either, i had to beg for :sex: to help start labour with connor, he wont touch me for fear of hurting :baby: or me, whilst preg!:dohh: never mind "bum sex"<---not my cuppa tea! yuk...no offence intended to fans of bum sex! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

tink...feck the phone, ill nag later :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Regardless of whether the woman likes bum sex or not, she was having contractions and I doubt she would want it in that instance! No my DH might be a randly ol thing :haha: but he wouldn't think like that or dare behave like it. This bloke just sounds pure immature and selfish. I couldn't live with someone like that.

Anyhow, how is everyone?

MC I love the new avatar pic, your blooming!!!!!!! :happydance: x


----------



## coral11680

my mum took all the pics so will get some when she uploads them, I should of took her camera and done it she takes forever. I'll see if she comes over today, I'll tell her to bring it. I have one of the nappy cake my friend got me and the cupcakes she made for me. Also the cake my DH had made for it and my Mum playing pin the dummy on the baby! Sorry about the mask its the only one they had :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







babyshower 011.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 4









babyshower 008.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 4









babyshower 010.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4









babyshower 001.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## coral11680

ewww about the bloke asking for bum sex when in labor what a total w**ker!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Your mum certainly does have plenty of photos :rofl: yes get her to bring the cam :) Loving the pic of your mum there :rofl: dammit, looks like I missed out on some giggles! x


----------



## coral11680

how was your cupcake Tink? I had one yesterday and it was delish. I took one box home but left the rest there for the girls to eat. She made 3 dozen!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh my them cup cakes were out of this world! She's very talented your friend, I had it for a late night snack with some tea. The nappy cake was amazing too! x


----------



## coral11680

oh good, glad you liked it. I didnt even taste the baby shower cake but took some home and left some there. I think the cupcakes were delish though. Temped to have one now with my coffee! :haha:


----------



## coral11680

ok one more cupcake devoured! That one was better than the first. The first was lemon this one was almond with almond pieces yum. What one did you get Tink ?I think she made lemon, vanilla and almond.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: go for it, I could eat another this morning


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies, just checking in before church.

Loving your new pic Tink.

Coral those cupcakes look divine! Send one over!! So nice for them to go to so much trouble and well done Tink for keeping it secret!

No news to report here, 6dpo and FAR too early to test but spent pretty much all day yesterday going for a wee :haha: and still wet after ov (TMI??) which is always a good sign ;)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm pretty sure mine was lemon, although I ate it pretty fast I'm not 100% sure :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

FX Puppycat, when's test day? :haha: yes it was blooming hard not to spill the beans, and I was constantly having to keep check on what she was buying so I didn't buy something she already had :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

hehe Charlie told me that the first date was cancelled because of what happened to my friend. He said you didn't know it was cancelled til the last min or something?


----------



## coral11680

morning puppycat, good luck in the TWW :dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

yep yink...thats my yesterday pic lol..dont know about blooming...blooming massive!!!!!:haha:
<----------

and enough about the cup cakes!!!!!!!!!!!! i want one!!!!!!!!!!!:brat::brat::haha:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girlies, I'm not going to test until AF's due....

:rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No I didn't know it was cancelled, I lost the invite so emailed Charlie to get the address again and he told me. No probs! I'm just glad you got to have your shower x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, there's nothing about you that's massive. You have a good sized bump TRUE, but that's all. The rest of you model perfect! No fair :rofl: would you like my tree trunk legs? I don't want them anymore :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

What date will that be PC, sure you won't bow under peer pressure? :haha: Were good at that here :winkwink: :haha: x


----------



## puppycat

Nope I'm not sure I won't give in, tbh I don't need much persuading :blush:

I have no idea really, LMP 22-May so if it's 27 days (like last cycle) it'd be 19th but I have had 29day cycles mostly plus I didn't ov until CD16 so who knows!!


----------



## coral11680

yeah MC your bump isnt massive but a nice size, love the new avatar pic.

Oh ok Tink glad it got sorted would of been a pain showing up on the wrong day aye? 

Puppy cat yes when are you testing?


----------



## puppycat

Right ladies I'm off out in the rain :(

Catch you later xxx


----------



## coral11680

oh ok no more cupcake talk! :haha: 
MC did you ever decide on your pram>?


----------



## coral11680

bye Puppycat :hi:


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:


Coral those cakes look amazing, glad you had a lovely day :hugs:

Tink and MC love your avatar piccies and agree MC you look fantastic sweetie not huge. Tink i guess thats your last piccy now before Lilyanne arrives?

Puppycat you gotta test before af due :winkwink::haha:

Jenny huge hugs and your not out yet missy :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx :flower:'s...feel huge...but ill take your word for it that im ok!:haha:
nope, coral...the pram i liked,OH dont!!!!!!:growlmad: he gonna have to decide soon...wont be here in time at this rate!!!!!!!! fecking men:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Think my bladder is fecked :cry: and im guessing its gonna get worse when im bigger... going to have to talk to my consultant dont think im going to get away with a natural delivery without another prolapse. Not good. blahhhhhhh


----------



## mothercabbage

are you having "leaks"? i have been having a few lately too...i do kegals daily! wtf is Rhys doing to my bladder:growlmad:...you not normally online on a sunday, not going to Duhrum(sp) this weekend poppy:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

No going tomorrow instead, Its happened 3 times now when ive woken up with a full bladder as im walking to the bathroom i leak a little Ugh! I had a procedure done when i was 26 for a prolapse maybe cos i had the other 3 boys on top of each other. Forgot what operation was call began with a C but its like a hammock or sling that held my bladder up and it was a big operation.. they went through my front passage and my abdomen to lift bladder up. I remember my consultant back then saying id not be able to have anymore babies the natural way, but my consultant with korben said id be fine :shrug: but after korben ive always had a weak bladder.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good well oh on the xbox son gone fishing and i am doing dinner well ff has put my o in woopp 3 dpo x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

awww poppy..hope you be ok...just another thing to add to the many joys of motherhood!..:dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

caz:happydance: for 3dpo


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> awww poppy..hope you be ok...just another thing to add to the many joys of motherhood!..:dohh:

Yeah poppy pissy pants :rofl:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

Coral, glad you had a wondeful shower, those cake do look delish:flower:

Jenny,Puppy, Caz FX for you girls!!

MC,Poppy, Tink hiya:hi:

asfm, AF is on the way...its going to suck being on a business trip and having AF. Oh well, what can you do.


----------



## puppycat

Hi ladies,

Been out for lunch with DH, DD, grandparents and step-son, I do love a good Sunday lunch.

Laura's gone up to bed now for an afternoon nap but step son doesn't sleep in the day - shame. lol.

So my beardie just poohed on me for the third time grrrrr! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Lovely puppycat :haha:

Hiya CG and hope af isnt on its way sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Lovely puppycat :haha:
> 
> Hiya CG and hope af isnt on its way sweetie :hugs::hugs:

Thanks for the kind words Poppy, but I had a major temp drop yesterday & today...she is coming


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i looked at your chart once i posted sweetie, fecking witch :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jenny Penn

OMG ladies i got a line on an ic (2 actually) today but i have no idea if it's an evap or not! Please let it be bfp!!!

Both ic's were from afternoon today the one i did with fmu today was bfn

I will try upload photo x


----------



## poppy666

OMG OMG OMG POSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Arrggggg! It won't let me can i email one of u the pic? x


----------



## poppy666

[email protected] x


----------



## puppycat

ooooooooooh upload it quick Pops!!! Lol x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Did it work Poppy? x


----------



## Jenny Penn

The pic isn't great and no parties unless i get a line on a frer tomorrow incase i get disapointed x


----------



## puppycat

how many dpo are you jenny?


----------



## Jenny Penn

11dpo today PC, i would of thought i would have a really nice line on an ic by now if it was bfp? x


----------



## poppy666

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
 



Attached Files:







Jenny.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## puppycat

oooooooooh I see it on the bottom one but I won't be having a BFP party until I see it on something else. Completely lost trust in IC's this year - :dust:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Oh my goodness i feel sick beacuse i just can't let myself believe it until i get a better line on a better test, i literally have no symptoms!
I have a terrible feeling im going to be really disappointed tomorrow x


----------



## poppy666

I dont think you will tomorrow i just tweaked them and see the lines better :happydance::happydance: Sorry i party tomoz :haha:

PS I had zero symtoms with this one till week 8 :winkwink:


----------



## Jenny Penn

I just keep looking at those tests and thinking they look a bit greyish but i have never had 1 evap let alone 2 in one day, i don't know wether to do another ic at 10ish tonight or just wait and do the frer tomorrow am? x


----------



## puppycat

POAS tonight! lol.

How exciting!!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Who am i kidding of course i will poas tonight again but will have to wait til half 9ish even then i will have only been 3 hours but i'll try not drink haha x


----------



## poppy666

It looks pink to me, i was like that thinking evaps but kept getting lines but not with FMU... piddle tonight lol im excited :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

piddle :haha: love it!

Yeh I wanna see a dark line NOW! Why does it take so damn long???? :rofl:

I wanna POAS but it's stupidly early for me!!!


----------



## poppy666

Wont get a dark line on an IC till maybe 17/18 dpo.... you could of only inplanted yesterday.


----------



## Jenny Penn

I will do an ic at half 9 girls and my frer tomorrow am, til then i am in limbo lol 
BF?.... to be continued lol x


----------



## poppy666

Im not here in the morning grrrr will have to pinch a PC for 5 minutes lol then celebrate :winkwink:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Awww i so hope we are celebrating, i couldn't help but tell DH now im convinced it's all going to end in disappointment. He doesn't think there is anything to see on the tests :-(
Is it just me or is time going to slow tonight!? x


----------



## poppy666

Men useless so forget that WE see the line :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Yup there's definitely something there hun x

DH just brought me home an ice cream awwwwwwwwww :cloud9:


----------



## caz & bob

jenn that test looks good to me hun wooppp x x x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny have you not got loads of frer's? lol


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Caz, FX!

No i only have 1 Poppy lol Should i use it tonight or be sensible and wait til tomorrow morning? Or i could keep my wee at half 9 til i see what the ic looks like then if it looks gd use the frer lol I am driving myself crazy!!! x


----------



## poppy666

If you'd of had 2 i would of said use one :haha: but you dont so IC it is lol


----------



## puppycat

Yeh save you FRER for the morning hun x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well i poas cos i couldn't hold it in anymore (nerves) and it was bfn (just a shadowy grey line) got my DH to poas too and looks like he is pregnant lol
Think i have a dodgy batch of ic's :-( i have a gut feeling that it is not going to be this cycle but i will widdle on my frer in the am anyway as i will be 12dpo so surely if i was preg then it would show by then n if not i can start to look forward to next cycle x


----------



## poppy666

Dont get down hearted your wee be diluted more now anyways, just wait till tomorrow with frer... i be shocked if you dont get a line :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Poppy i will try keep some PMA and let you all know first thing in am how i get on x


----------



## coral11680

Hey Jen, I won't party but I def see a faint pink line on your tests. I'm not surprised that the one tonight didn't show though. Save your frer for the morning and hopefully we will celebrate then!:hugs: even when I got a line on my frer the ic was still really hard to see. Dh never saw the line on my frer either like poppy said they are useless!:haha:


----------



## puppycat

:hugs: I had a lot of trouble with my batch of IC's this time - I did one just after AF left to see what came up and guess what?! I was pregnant too :haha:

:dust: for FRER in the morning xxx


----------



## MommyV

Jenny,


I think I see something on the bottom test fx'd that this is it for you can't wait to see the frer in the am


----------



## poppy666

Happy 17 weeks MommyV :happydance:


----------



## MommyV

thanks Poppy were almost halfway now things seem to be moving faster now that 1st tri is over can't wait for my scan only 2 1/2 weeks away

how r u feeling?


----------



## poppy666

Im good thank you. Still getting those ligament pain which freak me out lol be glad when im passed V day i think. How you feeling?


----------



## Jenny Penn

OMG I HAVE A FAINT PINK LINE ON MY FRER, ARRRRGGGGG!!! AND MY IC!!!

However they are so faint i can't get a pic to pick it up. . .im so worried, should the line no be dark at 12 dpo? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OMG Jenny!!!!!!!! FRER's never get evaps honey :hugs: No reason why it should be darker at 12 DPO, you may have only just implanted. Obviously you need it to get darker... but Its a BFP ya know.... :winkwink: xxxx hurry back, can you get a Superdrug test today? I got a lovely line on one of them when the FRER and IC were very feint! They are cheep too. xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: pic please!!


----------



## Jenny Penn

I will defo grab some superdrug tests today and c what they show. God i hope this is it! I have tried uploading the pic i have (although u can't see anything on it) but it won't let me. I had to email my pic yesterday to poppy lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

email me it then!!! [email protected] :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Email it to me if you want honey, [email protected] x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: No I'll do it MC :rofl: 

Only jigging Jen, I'm sooooooo excited! I might give birth :haha: x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hold on this may take me a while as im rubbish with technology lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

[email protected] giving birth yet! you still got a week to go until term!:thumbup:
hurry jenny....im in need of good news!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: I knowwwwwwww MC :growlmad: hurry up 37 weeks :haha: x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Did it work MC? x


----------



## mothercabbage

i see a line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thank goodness someone else sees it lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok up loading!!
 



Attached Files:







100_1132[1].jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mothercabbage

sorry here are the other 2 :dohh: xxxx
 



Attached Files:







100_1133[1].jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 14









100_1135[1].jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mothercabbage

i deffo see a 2nd line!:thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i see it i see it :wohoo:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks MC, im just not going to be convinced until i see a better pink line lol i have hardly any symptoms just sore boobs if i press on them and constipation.
I will be on later with a superdrug test but it will prob be after 5 cos im going shopping with my mum today x

Thanks Babyhopes x


----------



## babyhopes2010

99% ur preg :) dont get 2 lines on both test like that :) SD test was fainter with my bfp be warned x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I see them!!! :loopy: sorry just doing my daughters hair for school, I agree with babyhopes, 99%BFP Jen :hugs: Can't wait for the BFP party, its long awaited.... x


----------



## Jenny Penn

I can't wait either Tink i just want to see a line thats a bit better first, such a worry wart! I will be back on later girls, thanks again to everyone ;-) Bye x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know honey, I'm keeping everything crossed for a sticky bean and a wonderful blaring BFP very very soon :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

test tweeked!......id say theyre both good!!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







jenny tweeked.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## poppy666

Woohooo Jenny just popped online and seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lines :happydance::happydance: get that superdrug test :haha: will look when im back home later.

Hope everyone else well :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

oh my, Wow another :bfp: :yipee: I see a line esp in the tweaked pics:happydance: Look forward to your superdrug test but def looks very promising!!!!! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

It is very exciting isn't it Coralista, had a good feeling this month, FX its another run of TTCers BFP's :happydance: 

I have a sore bottom :haha: my time on planet pebble poop is over and I'm in new terratory going several times a day, and the erm 'opposite' or pebble poop :haha: TMI but I felt the need to moan about it. Have had to crack open the sudocreme and baby wipes early :rofl: moan moan, winge winge :rofl:

Having my hair cut in half an hour, just a trim up before baby. 

Will be stalking all day for anymore tests Jen! :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

Hi ladies xxxx

Hey Jenny i see faint lines. So cant wait for ur other tests:happydance: loadsa sticky dust for u hunny xxxx:hugs::dust::dust:

Hi tink sorry to hear u have a sore botty, ouchies not nice at all hunny. big hugs for u xxxx:hugs:


Hi all other DD's hope all is well with u guys, loadsa love n hugs for u all xxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:

Cant believe that this time next wk i will be in hosp, if :baby: doenst make an appearance b4 then. Had a bit of a scary nite last, thinking this is it lol. Have never felt the baby move like that b4, so didnt sleep too well and fee as achey as anything. Still only 7 days left in big mothers house b4 the eviction starts hehehe. Been thinking as i dont have a hi-tech phone, i wont be able to update anyone of how things are progressing. so i was wondering if any of u kind ladies fancied doing a swopsy on a mobile number? so i could at least text u and then anyone of u could be update planet DD on here for me. No worries if not. i can always try and get on here as soon as i get discharged. Let me know if anyone fancies it. TTFN lovelies, HAGD xxxxxx:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Just popped in to see Jenny's BFP!!!!! WOOP!!!

Sprinkle some of that dust on the rest of us now so we can follow suit!!! 

Dreamt last night I had a glaringly obvious BFP so I hope you start us off Jenny xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Phoebles!!!!! :hugs: I'd love to hear what's going on and can leave updates here. My mobile no. is 07885457643. So your uncomfy? :hugs: its horrid this last little stretch isn't it? I'm soooooooooo excited, can't wait to see your baby :happydance: x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
FX'd for you Jenny

Hiya:hi: to all the DD's, I hope you ladies have a wonderful day!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have been the gym done light exercise weather her is still crap x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: for tinks mobile number....we all gonna stalk you now :haha:

phoebe...hope all goes well with labour and delivery!:happydance: not long now!! eat currys/pineapple..have a good :sex: session then go for a fast walk...as far as you can!!:thumbup: lets get this show on the road!! :yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: feel free to take the number girls, I think I trust you all by now :haha: stalk if you wish, I get bored with my quiet life on the sofa with my 'feet' up. I say 'feet' cause they look much more like some kind of inflatable toy that's been over filled :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh yes and Phoebe, have you got a birthing ball? I dug mine out to bounce on. Bout the only thing this fecked body can manage, I certainly can't go for a walk :haha: I barely make it to the loo :haha: anyhow, just thought I'd recommend it for us less than mobile DD's to get baby into a good position etc x


----------



## LEW32

OMG Pheebs- so close now! Its the FINAL COUNTDOWN to baby DD #1!!!!!!!!!

Yay for sending Tink updates - we are an impatient group - no way could we wait until you are discharged!

Jenny- so excited for you hun! I do see a faint line on the tests- can't wait to see your superdrug test this evening!!!

:hi: everyone else! Hope you are a doing fab! 

I am hanging in here....days are dragging. A bit worried because one of my kitties may have had a small seizure last night....he is going to the vet in a few days and I am going to try to keep an eye on him until then. He was grooming himself last night and all of the sudden his head started to twitch rather violently for about 10 secs...then he was just kinda out of it for a few more secs, and then back to normal. I really hope he doesn't have anything major wrong- he is my baby ....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks China, have a lovely day also!! :hugs: x

Caz, hope the weather gets better for you! x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies, i am home from my shopping trip and have the goods (superdrug tests) lol still at my mums though.

You think it would be ok to use 1 now? It has been 3 n a half hours since my last widdle n all i have had to drink since my last pee is a carton of ribena x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Jenny- I definately see faint lines can't wait to see more tests. yay more bfp's for team ding dong

Pheobe- I cannot believe you're just a few days away from seeing the little one I look forward to getting updates and maybe your little one will decide to come on their own before induction

Tink- I sure hope that you get your induction date this week can't wait to see your little girl

Ladies what types of things do you do to prepare your body for labor once you get close to the end of pregnancy and I'm not talking about crazy things like taking castor oil just preparing your body for the birth with my first I never did anything with my second I walked a lot bd'd and that was about it but I've heard of using raspberry leaf tea and eating pineapple etc but I don't know if any of these things do anything or not


----------



## Jenny Penn

:happydance: BFP ON MY SD TEST :happydance: 

Let the parties commence! Will post a pic when i get home x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Lew! :wave: poor kitty, hope she's ok? awww :hugs: for the dragging days, I'm there with ya honey :haha: x

Mommyv! :wave: I used raspberry leaf from 32 weeks increasing till term. My labours on RL were all under 2 hours once they going going (I say cause they never got going till i had my waters broke) pushing took under 10 mins, was more like 2 mins for the biggest baby who flew out :haha: here's a good link similar to what I did: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html

I have taken them this time, but have an upset tum, so have stopped to see if its making it worse x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Jennnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!! wahhhhhhooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! I love them superdrug tests :happydance: since you say I can party, don't mind if I do ...


----------



## coral11680

wahooo :bfp:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

*BFP PARTY!!!​*

Congratulations Jen!!!!!!!​
:thumbup::happydance::cloud9::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::happydance::thumbup:
:yellow::bfp::crib::dance::yipee::headspin::loopy::wohoo::rain::flasher::bunny::loopy::wohoo::fool::headspin::yipee::dance::yellow::crib::bfp:
​


----------



## caz & bob

woopppp congrats jen hun x x x


----------



## LEW32

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

BFP PARTY!!!!!!:wacko::baby::baby::happydance::cloud9::kiss::cloud9::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::dance::dance::serenade::friends::headspin::shipw::juggle::fool::tease::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::flasher::flasher::bunny::bunny::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## China girl

Congrats Jenny!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China, wanted to spread some dust on your new cycle :dust: :hugs: FX its your turn really soon xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

:muaha::dance::plane::cake::pink::blue::yellow::bike::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::headspin::shipw::shipw::drunk::juggle::fool::football::wine::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::rain:*CONGRATULATIONS JENNY *:happydance::happydance:​
Hope this is a newstart to some more BFPssssssssssssssssssss :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::test::test::bfp::crib::blue::pink::yellow::cake:
:dance::dance::hug::yipee::yipee::yipee::plane::yellow::pink::test:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::headspin::headspin::coolio::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::loopy::loopy::rain::rain::flasher::rain::bunny::bunny:
:bunny::holly::holly::holly::rain::rain::flasher::loopy::wohoo::wohoo:
:fool::dance::pink::blue::yellow::crib::bfp::bfp::baby:
*CONGRATULATIONS JENNY!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## poppy666

Phoebe get some nooky sorted in the bedroom may work :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

congrats Jenny 

SIL is now in hospital as her waters broke at my mums (she was meant to have baby in cambridge (her parents live there), been in pre-term lalbour twice and decided it was a gd idea to get a train to norwich and stay at my mums for a week BUT what a surprise her waters broke in norwich thus baby will be delivered here but no baby stuff her they don't even have a house been living at parents!!!!!) anyway think she may have planned this to happen however there is know one here to look after her little boy esp as I am in hospital wed and my mum is coming with me and oh is looking after my lo. Selfish I know but she should have bloody stayed in cambridge!!!!! Looks like baby will prob come on the day I have my D&C what a great memory!!!! So bloody enoyed she was told to rest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopes314

Jenny congrats on the BFP!! Its about time we get another one on this thread huh!?
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::spermy::spermy::crib::crib::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Hopes314

Jenny congrats on the BFP!! Its about time we get another one on this thread huh!?
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::spermy::spermy::crib::crib::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

sleeping bubs said:


> congrats Jenny
> 
> SIL is now in hospital as her waters broke at my mums (she was meant to have baby in cambridge (her parents live there), been in pre-term lalbour twice and decided it was a gd idea to get a train to norwich and stay at my mums for a week BUT what a surprise her waters broke in norwich thus baby will be delivered here but no baby stuff her they don't even have a house been living at parents!!!!!) anyway think she may have planned this to happen however there is know one here to look after her little boy esp as I am in hospital wed and my mum is coming with me and oh is looking after my lo. Selfish I know but she should have bloody stayed in cambridge!!!!! Looks like baby will prob come on the day I have my D&C what a great memory!!!! So bloody enoyed she was told to rest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ahhhh SB i hope she dont delivery on Wednesday sweetie, wont really be a good day as it is... hope your ok lovely :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

I sound really hash Poppy but she drives me mad anyway really don't know what will happen with her little boy when new baby girl comes along feel she will put him in the background :-(


----------



## poppy666

Dont sound harsh at all SB :hugs: i know where your coming from sweatheart, you need to just concentrate on you Wednesday not anything else :hug:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!
Thank you all so much for your kind words, im super excited but nervous something is going to be/go wrong.

Anyways who can i email the recent pic to? I seriously need to get to grips with this uploading thing lol x


----------



## Jenny Penn

SB i totally understand where your coming from hun, u don't sound harsh at all! I'll be praying that everything goes ok on Wednesday for you x


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey :wohoo: :yipee: told ya told ya :fool:


----------



## China girl

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> China, wanted to spread some dust on your new cycle :dust: :hugs: FX its your turn really soon xxxxxx

Thanks for the kind words Tink:flower:


----------



## poppy666

Jenny Penn said:


> Hey ladies!
> Thank you all so much for your kind words, im super excited but nervous something is going to be/go wrong.
> 
> Anyways who can i email the recent pic to? I seriously need to get to grips with this uploading thing lol x

send them me if you havnt sent already [email protected] x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Ta Poppy i have sent you it x

Edit: I think i addressed the email to MC though lol sorry it been a funny day lol


----------



## poppy666

Here you gooooooooooooooooooooooo :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







jen.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## babyhopes2010

yep def bfp xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

GOD I LOVE THEM TESTS! :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks again ladies, i feel totally overwhelmed! I have never done this before n don't have a clue what to do and what not to do lol On the plus side though i've not had a ciggie since last night  im determined now x


----------



## babyhopes2010

well done on not smoking :) its totally worth the sacrifice,itll be difficult but u can do it :) xxx


----------



## puppycat

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :thumbup::flower::winkwink::haha::hugs::kiss: :happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup: :flower::winkwink::baby::happydance::happydance::cloud9: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :thumbup::flower::winkwink::haha::hugs::kiss: :happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup: :flower::winkwink::baby::happydance::happydance::cloud9: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :thumbup::flower::winkwink::haha::hugs::kiss: :happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup: :flower::winkwink::baby::happydance::happydance::cloud9: :happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS!!!​

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :thumbup::flower::winkwink::haha::hugs::kiss: :happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup: :flower::winkwink::baby::happydance::happydance::cloud9: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :thumbup::flower::winkwink::haha::hugs::kiss: :happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup: :flower::winkwink::baby::happydance::happydance::cloud9: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :thumbup::flower::winkwink::haha::hugs::kiss: :happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup: :flower::winkwink::baby::happydance::happydance::cloud9: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

woooopppp jen nice line on that hpt hun x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

You don't need to DO anything! :happydance: just enjoy it :haha: and well done with the smoking, take it one day at a time, it will get easier everyday x


----------



## poppy666

Jen just sit back and enjoy the morning sickness :rofl::rofl:

PS Get a ticker lol when's your due date?


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well according to my opk's i O'd on cd 16 which was 1st June and i have a LP of 14 days which means af not due until Thursday 16th, so does this mean im 3weeks n 1 day pregnant?

I don't know how to put a ticker on, one of u guys may need to do it for me lol x

Edit: Due February 23rd, is that right?


----------



## MommyV

yay Jenny congrats what a great bfp!!!!


----------



## MommyV

Sleeping Bubs I'll be praying for you that Wednesday goes well and it does sound like sil is pretty insensitive to what's going on with you now hopefully she won't have her baby on Wednesday

Thanks for the info on the Raspberry leaf tea I was induced at 39+2 with my ds and went into labor naturally at 39+2 with dd I had relatively short labors both times but would appreciate an even shorter labor since I'd like to go completely drug free this time


----------



## MommyV

Jenny for the ticker just click on a pregnancy ticker that you like it will take you to the site then you fill in the info your lmp and it makes your ticker based on that due date then you get the bbcode or something like that and copy and paste it into your signature and save it and voila you will have a ticker


----------



## poppy666

Jenny how did your OH take the news?


----------



## Jenny Penn

He is stunned Poppy, it all just seems so unreal but he is over the moon  We are both on cloud nine!
I had loads of cute ways to tell him but ended up just blurting it out. . . damn haha x


----------



## poppy666

Aww bless him :hugs: did you do anything differently this cycle to any other? may help some of the ding dongs too :happydance:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Ok so here is a slightly embarassing tip i found and tried for the first time this cycle: TMI warning. . .
So after dtd lets be honest not always does the woman climax right? Especially when ttc and it becomes a bit of an effort? So i read a girl on here that said sperm have a better chance of reaching the egg if a woman climaxes as it encorages them forward so if DH finished and i wasn't then we spent a little more time on me, this is the only different thing i did this cycle *blush* x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Jenny, I just blurted it out also! I ran up the street with the Superdrug test in my slippers to find DH at work (he works just up the road :haha:) Awwww I make your LMP date to be 17th may then? So that would make your due date 21st of Feb, which might indeed change a little at your dating scan since like you said you O'd on CD 16 rather than 14 which the calculators assume. But docs will go from your LMP date until changed at a dating scan if you get me? So you would be 3 weeks 6 days going by what the medics will use for now. Confused.com? :haha: I am :haha: x

Sleepingbubs, so sorry I missed your post earlier. Don't feel you can't have a rant here, we all understand how these things can make us feel. You are going through such a tough time, and really need your mum and lots of support. I can understand why you would feel let down and bitter. Sending massive hugs :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: TMI Jenny, but I made sure I did the same :haha: its gotta help suck those little critters in right? :spermy: :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm off for bed now zzzzzz, try n sleep a little :rofl: Nunnites Ding Dongs :hugs: :wave: x


----------



## poppy666

I never orgasmed after but did stick my legs up in the air whilst OH kept slapping my bum making me laugh :rofl:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Lol well it worked for me Tink  Haha Poppy that is funny!

Thanks for explaining that to me. . . jeez im still in disbelief and beyond happy x


----------



## poppy666

About time another ding dong got their BFP its been a while and your first one in 1st Tri now i think??

Night Tink :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Yeah hopfully someone will join me in the first tri soon, babydust to all my ttc Ding Dongs cause i want you all with me 

Poppy where do i go to put something in my signature?

Night Tink x


----------



## Jenny Penn

:cloud9: I got me a ticker :cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

Oops sorry disappeared dealing with korben, but you managed :happydance: You taking folic acid now


----------



## puppycat

Thanks for the advice Jenny - however I must admit to finishing myself around ov time anyway :blush: lol. Glad it worked for you though hun and so nice to see your ticker. I ov'd CD16 too instead of the usual CD 14, hope that's a good sign for us both xxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

I hope so Puppycat cause i need company 

Yep have taken folic acid for months Poppy but got some pregnacare today.

Well ladies im off to bed, been a long day and i have 2 13 hour shifts to work the next 2 days then off for 21days  I'll be on tomorrow night!

Night x


----------



## puppycat

Goodnight hun, enjoy your first night of knowingly hugging your beanie to sleep ;)


----------



## poppy666

Night Jenny and congratz again :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

wohoo!!!!! big congrats jenny!!!!!​
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:yellow::blue::pink::yellow::blue::pink::yellow::blue::pink:
:crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:​


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Off to get ready for consultant appointment, FX I get some good news today. DH keeps saying what if they keep me in today :haha: I told him "I wish" :rofl: I bet I still don't have a date by the end of it. I have a scan tomorrow and see the diabetic consultant tomorrow so If I don't have a date, I expect I can get one tomorrow. When I saw that doc before he told me about 38 weeks was the normal protocall with GD mums with large babies so there will still be hope should today prove fruiteless.

Mind you, I have had 3 BH already this morning, maybe things are starting to move along a little for me and I might go in a couple of weeks naturally? 

Anyway, enough of me me me me me me me :rofl:

How is everybody in Ding Dong land? Any news? Still excited over Jenny's BFP, I'm so hoping there is more to come! Will be stalking charts this month like crazy. Puppycat and Caz next for testing right? x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...
@jenny...love the SD :test: :yipee::happydance:...LETS HAVE MORE :bfp:'s!!!

@SB..:hugs: xx

asfm...bored.com...had a bad weekend, but didnt want to say with jenny's good news, but my best friends dad passed away over the weekend, it was totally unexpected, he only went to hospital with a belly ache, and he died on his way to emergency surgery with a burst main atery!...devostation is not the word!:cry:...i know how sad i am at loosing him, so my poor friend,loosing her dad!....:cry::cry:
anyway....not much to do today, just a potter about the house, baby was extra quiet this morning so got the doppler on him:happydance: the cold cream i used must have woke him...now he is going for it with avangance! ouch!!:dohh:
hope all dingdongs are well xxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

hope you get a date tink!!! :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:hug: :hugs: :hug: for you MC, its so hard to see your friend go through such an awful time, and also grieve the loss yourself. I'll have the family in my prayers :cry: Yes I saw something on facebook but obviously didn't know the situation, just had you in mind x


----------



## mothercabbage

this year has been cruel to me and people close to me,first my gran, my uncle, a friend, then my grans b/day now my best friends dad! wtf is going on!!??...hope this year gets better. its so hard to see my friend in so much distress, her mum is also terminally ill, its a very hard time for all of them i feel helpless:cry:...
but...trying to keep smiling for her sake, trying to lift her dark mood:thumbup:... time will heal and things will be easier to cope with...i hope.....xxxx thanx tink...sorry for the morbidness!:dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: weather her is lovely today going the gym at 10 come home have a shower go the hairdressers wooppp then come home have tea and then take my son fishing to pass the 2ww symptoms bloated feel a bit sick tender boobs peeing a lot wwwwooopppp x x x


----------



## coral11680

Congrats Jenny!
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::blue::blue::pink::pink::yellow::yellow::blue::blue::pink::pink::yellow::yellow::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:​


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies, 

Wasn't on much yesterday had a busy day shopping. Picked up my free boots changing bag and other bits I needed. Ordered my furniture finally and should be here tomorrow so will be busy with that:happydance:

Tink good luck at the hospital, hope you get your date, I think you should, I wonder if they can get you your scan today while your there?

MC :hug: sorry to hear about friends dad:cry:

Not sure what else I missed? Hope everyone is doing well and we get some more :bfp: here asap to join Jenny!:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I don't know Coral, I could try I guess :haha: x

MC, I have been there honey, sometimes it doesn't just rain, it pours :cry: Its so hard to take, and so hard to understand, but in time things will heal and you will look back and see that "these things too, will pass" I'm sure you'll be blessed with many brighter things ahead :hugs: Just keep dancing in the rain honey :rain: your friends lucky to have you x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coralista :hugs: Right off for now honey pots, see you when I get back x


----------



## phoebe

Mornings DD's!!!! xxxxx :hi::hi::howdy::howdy:

Right where do i start

CONGRATULATIONS JENNY WOOHOO!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/:holly::holly::holly::holly::wohoo::wohoo::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::awww::awww::awww::yellow::yellow::crib::crib::bfp::bfp::bfp:
That is brilliant news my lovely. FXD it starts another wave of :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: on this thread. Have a H & H pregnancy sweety xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbell xxxx
Good luck at app today, i hope u get everything sorted and a date set. A huge massive thankyou for ur number lovely, shall send a msg shortly. And yes i do have a birthing ball, as like u walking is out of the window :haha::haha: can barely manage the stairs:dohh: xxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks for the Getting thangs going tips girls, i have pineapples galore here, tried the nookie sunday nite and have had the scariest 2 nites since hehehehe!!! So thats going on hold til sat now............. Have u ever heard the like eh, too scared to bonk:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Built cot y-day, shes a beauty woohoo:happydance::happydance: all i need now is the other bedroom furniture to turn up, wouldnt mind but bloody ordered it in march. hence apprenhension to :sex: i dont want :baby: to be living out of bags n boxes. But on the upside it is all coming friday. lets hope baby stays insitu for a little while hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:wacko::wacko:

Big hugs to China, lets hope this cycle is ur last for a good while:hugs::hugs:xxxxx

Big hugs to mi Dum dum Cabs, so sorry that ur having such a rough time of things sweety. Wish i could give a real hug:hugs::hugs:xxxxx

And now we are hitting brain freeze time lol. Cant recall anyone elses news now :wacko::dohh: Sorry darlings, but i love u all very dearly and hope all is well with u and urs, big hugs flying out to all and like i said in Jenny's post, i really hope there are some more bfps to celebrate in the very neat future. Oh and hand on heart i will update Tink to keep u all in the know, on how things progresses with bumpkins. Back up hosp tom for another ECG and DMW ( my last woohoo!) :happydance: Hugs n snugs My lovelies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

Morning ladies.

Congrats Jenny! Fingers Crossed for you!! 

:yellow::bfp::bfp::bfp::yellow:

Well my first midwife appointment on Friday was a total flop :cry:

All she did was give me my pack and say I need to come back in 3 weeks to give my blood samples etc and my first scan would be in about 4 weeks time :cry:

She asked me if I wanted the Downs Syndromes screening too but didnt give me any information on it so I just said. I have since found out that DS is more prone to older women being pregnant so I am going to call her and cancel it today.

What do you guys think? I am 29, do you think I need the screening?

xxx


----------



## phoebe

Hi Laura, i wouldnt go far as saying DS is more prone to happening to just older woman. The NF screening is used to detect other kinds of anomalys too. Age is certainly a factor, along with other things. I think its down to personal choice hun. And whether if u could or would act if there was any kind of issue that came up. I had it done, but not just b/c i am 39. My results came back low risk And if there was any kind of issue or problem i wouldnt have acted upon it, i would kept :baby:regardless as this pregnancy and baby is a blessing and miriacle for me, having being diagnosed with PCOS for many years now. So it is entirely up to u hun. And another thing is to be aware of, the screening is not a 100% guarenteed result. There have been some women on this site, that have had high results, but go on to have very happy and healthy :baby:'s hope this is some use to u xx


----------



## laurah8279

Thank you Phoebe, very helpful advice indeed.:flower:

The Midwife said something about doing blood tests too to detect abnormalities so I think I will just cancel the DS screen and let what will be will be. I MC'd on my first pregnancy back in March so this :baby: is most certainly a blessing to us too. 

xx


----------



## phoebe

laurah8279 said:


> Thank you Phoebe, very helpful advice indeed.:flower:
> 
> The Midwife said something about doing blood tests too to detect abnormalities so I think I will just cancel the DS screen and let what will be will be. I MC'd on my first pregnancy back in March so this :baby: is most certainly a blessing to us too.
> 
> xx

No worries hun, glad it was helpful. And i know what u mean about being blessed. I lost my first :baby: christmas b4 last. Hope u have a happy and healthy pregnancy this time round. Hugs xxx :flower:


----------



## phoebe

caz & bob said:


> morning girls :hi: weather her is lovely today going the gym at 10 come home have a shower go the hairdressers wooppp then come home have tea and then take my son fishing to pass the 2ww symptoms bloated feel a bit sick tender boobs peeing a lot wwwwooopppp x x x

Good luck Caz xxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks gals

Well SIL had baby last night at 20:59 little girl names Rebecca Elise (my Nana's name) weighing 5lb 4oz 4weeks early! Can't believe she was bigger than Mckenzie even though she was told she is small and a month early. They are still in hospital prob see them end of week. Happy for her but wrong timing I guess!!!


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

MC so sorry to hear about your friends dad and hope your ok too :hugs::kiss:

Phoebe 6 days to goooooooooooooooooooooo :yipee::yipee::friends: cant wait :happydance:

Tink good luck at the appointment sweetie and hope this is it for you and you get your date finally :kiss:

Hi PK hope your well lovely :hugs:

Caz good luck and loads of baby dust :dust::dust::dust:

Coral want a piccy of your new furniture once built x

SB glad she had the baby last night, i know its a shitty time but tomorrow would of been a worse one sweetie :hugs::hugs:

afm going to do loads of washing today seen as the weather is nice for once. Question when did you feel baby move all the time? I started feeling korben from 18wks, but THINK ive felt this one twice but im not feeling anything :cry: i listen in with doppler and hear hb mainly in back ground but have no problem hearing placenta whooshing noises :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

ive felt this one since 16 weeks, at first it was once a day then maybe not at all the next day...not sure when i started feeling it all the time:shrug: your bound to be a little paranoid poppy :hugs: but im sure that little lady your cooking is fine and dandy! :hugs::kiss:

@phoebe...6 days!!!!!!!! :wohoo: xxx

@sb...congrats to sister in law..:hugs: for you xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

just a thought, maybe your placenta is at the front...my friend never felt her baby at all until well after 20 weeks b/c her placenta took all the kicks..:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Didnt think of that MC :dohh: yeah think im being paranoid with this one ugh sorry :hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

So very happy for you Jenny, I hope those BFP keep on coming!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
Caz

MC,:hugs: to you & your friend. I will be praying for you both:hugs:

Phoebe, you have what 6 more days to go!!! I'm so excited!!!
Thank you for the kind words, it meant a lot to me:hugs:

Tink, I hope you get a date soon, I want to meet miss lilyanne:hugs:

SleepingB, praying for you hun:hugs:

Coral,Poppy,Puppy,Reagal,PK,Hopes:hugs: hope you ladies are doing well

asfm, I'm about to leave for my busines trip. I will try and check in on my phone if it will cooperate:dohh: Gonna try the soy again this cycle starting today FX'd. You ladies have a wonderful day:flower:

China


----------



## coral11680

Hey pheebs 6 days wow not long, good luck and keep U's informed!

Laura the midwife appointments are pretty boring really. It's normal not to get a scan til 12 weeks too so don't worry. I had the downs test. All that happens is during your 12 week scan they measure the nuchal fold behind the baby's neck and then take some blood after your scan. They combine these results to give you a higher low risk. If high risk they offer you an amnio if low risk nothing happens. 4 weeks will fly and you'll be having your scan:happydance:

Poppy I'm not sure either when I felt the baby everyday. Like mc said though maybe placenta is in the way. It should say on your 12 week scan notes where it is I think. Oh and yes will take pics when furniture :thumbup:

So warm today isn't it. We took the dog over the country park and fed some horses some carrots.


----------



## coral11680

Hi china hope the trip goes well Hun and enjoy your day too :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

CG safe journey and good luck with the Soy sweetie :dust::dust::dust:

Coral dont think ive any scan notes in my white book without digging it out, just consultant notes... well ive listened in 30 mins ago and she still moving around like a mad head n hb fine i just cant feel her yet.


----------



## coral11680

Oh I'm sure she's fine. Prob won't feel reg. Movement until maybe 20 weeks or so. X


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nothing new to report really, just a quick check in. Been back for ages but didn't feel too good and went for a lie down. Ended up sleeping all afternoon :haha: No date, she wants to see what they have to say tomorrow :rofl: stooooooooooopid woman!!!!!!!! However I now measure 40 weeks, AND she has committed herself to doing a sweep at 38 weeks at the very least :growlmad: She really doesn't seem to care. Wrote IOL asked for because of backache in my notes........WTF :growlmad: Like all I have to worry about is a backache......FXing like crazy the doc tomorrow is much more sensible, it was them in the first place that said I should be induced at 38 weeks anyway....

Anyhow, half asleep and need to wake up, catch up laters :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Got everything crossed for you tomorrow Tink :hugs: 40wks Eck!!!


----------



## laurah8279

Thinking of you Tink!! :flower::kiss:


----------



## phoebe

Jeepers Tink, lets hope the dr gives u more positive and upbeat news. When i saw MW last wk she said i was measuring 45 wks hehehe! Just shows what a johnny fat pants i am au naturel..........me hopes!!! :haha: :hugs::hugs: xxx i have just had me afternoon siesta too. These last 2 nites have been hideous, with all the BH's and head butting. Must've have done a marathon walking thru them xxx


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon ladies, hada busy day again today so only just managed to pop on.

Picked up LAura's photos from the shoot a few weeks back, they're lush but my DH is still annoyed at how much I spent so won't even look at them - silly boy.

I did POAS this morning :blush: but naturally it was a BFN, I am so weak :haha:


----------



## phoebe

China have a safe journey and hope all goes well. Good luck with the soy too xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Just reading a thread about OH wanting to introduce using the belt as disipline OMG WTF if my OH even thought of that id wrap the fecking belt around his neck and throw him out :growlmad:

Cant even believe ANY religion can think its right to use objects as punishment against a defenseless child.... never worked with me just turned me into a fecked up teenager.. pfft


----------



## phoebe

puppycat said:


> Afternoon ladies, hada busy day again today so only just managed to pop on.
> 
> Picked up LAura's photos from the shoot a few weeks back, they're lush but my DH is still annoyed at how much I spent so won't even look at them - silly boy.
> 
> I did POAS this morning :blush: but naturally it was a BFN, I am so weak :haha:

Aww PC, it is a bit early at 8dpo but i will be keeping everything crossed for the rest of this cycle xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Just reading a thread about OH wanting to introduce using the belt as disipline OMG WTF if my OH even thought of that id wrap the fecking belt around his neck and throw him out :growlmad:
> 
> Cant even believe ANY religion can think its right to use objects as punishment against a defenseless child.... never worked with me just turned me into a fecked up teenager.. pfft

WTF!!!! i totally agree with u Popsy, all it did was f**k me up too. And to this i could never ever imagine doing something so bloody wicked and evil to a child either!!!! I'd do a Mrs Bobbit on my OH if he even ever entertained the thought..............pfffft


----------



## coral11680

oh no Tink, not what you were hoping. Lets hope tomorrow they have more sense. Good luck hunnie :hug:


----------



## Hopes314

MC :hugs: i guess all i can say is that i hope things start looking up for all those people around you and that you get through it as well. But be thankful for your own good health and baby's :hugs: Love the new pic by the way, bump looks much bigger suddenly doesn't it!?

Tink-hopefully SOMEONE will help you get this baby out before it is 32 lbs, geez! ok, i'm exaggerating, but still.. :haha: Hopefully tomorrow you'll get a date, it seems you are in no state to remain pregnant past 38 weeks, do they not see that? grr!

Pheebyweeby- 6 days! can you BELIEVE that this time next week you will have a whole extra person!? Amazing! Are you getting anxious or nervous or what!? Are you going to get an epidural or have you not made a decision? details!! :haha:

Poppy- I was the same as you, worrying because I thought I should have felt baby sooner. I think I started to feel movement sometime around where you are now.. but it was only if I was laying down and thinking about it and even then only sometimes. I used the doppler a lot until like 20 weeks, very reassuring! I'm sure you'll feel her soon :hugs: Remember this isn't a big tough guy in there, you've got a little GIRL this time!! :)


----------



## poppy666

LOL Hopes she giving me worries before she's even here :haha: im sure like you said i'll feel her soon :hugs:

Phoebe yes i could of ranted on that thread... the child was 2yrs in question... 2yrs :growlmad:


----------



## Hopes314

Keep forgetting to update you guys on my birth class and glucose test and all that :dohh:

Passed the 3 hour 100g glucose test with flying colors. Actually, midwife said my numbers 2 hours after the drink were back down to "fasting" level (<100) and that I went in that morning with very low blood sugar (<60) and shes surprised I didnt feel faint. ?? I really don't know very much about diabetes and sugars, she was just throwing out numbers which I was quickly writing down as she went lol. Anyway she said they'll discuss it further at my next midwife appointment monday. So all is good :)

Birth class was long, it was like 11 hours total between friday night and all day saturday. I was worried it would drag but it actually went kinda fast because the lady was silly and it was all very fun. OH even said that it went fast and that he had a nice time!? I am shocked. lol anyway..it was a class offered through the hospital and it was a general birth class, it didnt focus on any specific childbirth "method" or anything. She spent a lot of time on stages of labor, etc. and we practiced lots of crazy laboring positions and pushing positions and practiced breathing through each and being directed by OH. I would really like to do this without the epidural or any interventions really, but I know things can happen out of my control. I think if I can get through the first shock of "oh my gosh I'm in labor" without freaking out and thinking I'm going to die, I will probably be fine without the meds. (then again ive never had a baby :dohh: so we'll see) We got to try out different birthing balls and things and i DEFINITELY will be purchasing one. Maybe today lol. It felt sooo good on my tail bone to sit on one, and i actually liked the birthing position on knees leaning over the ball. weirdd. anyway the class was exciting and i feel much more prepared!

oh, and baby shower is this saturday the 18th :)

whew that was long. thought i was going to give a brief overview :dohh: typical.


----------



## puppycat

Ahhhh don't you worry Hopes, labour isn't all bad! When I had my first contraction it shocked me BUT the next one didn't come for half an hour so when people say 'I laboured for 12 hours' the first 3 or 4 they may have only had like 8 contractions! lol x


----------



## poppy666

Hopes great news you passing the glucose test one less thing to worry about :happydance:

Honest labour is painful but you will go into the zone 'what they call it here' lol my first was induced and back to back labour and managed on gas and air... even tho at the time i was shouting for epidural :haha: but its true what they say you'll forget all the pain once bubba is here and have another one pmsl so cant be that bad or we wouldnt have more kids.


----------



## puppycat

Yup Laura was back to back and my waters had gone in the morning before my labour started so much more intense and I managed on gas and air and birthing pool.

I'm quite glad I started with the worst possible options in labour, anything else will be easy now!!! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

I tried the birthing ball whilst in labour at home with Korben... tried for 10 minutes then tossed it aside :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Oh I loved my birthing ball - I was rocking on it until I couldn't get down there because my bump was hitting my thighs lol.

The birthing pool was immense too, the temperature really helped with the ache x


----------



## coral11680

Hopes glad u passed the glucose test. That's great you enjoyed the birthing classes also and I'm sure you can do it au natural if you want to. Me personally loved the epi and would do it again if I was having a vbac. not long til your shower thats exciting!


----------



## babyhopes2010

poppy666 said:


> CG safe journey and good luck with the Soy sweetie :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Coral dont think ive any scan notes in my white book without digging it out, just consultant notes... well ive listened in 30 mins ago and she still moving around like a mad head n hb fine i just cant feel her yet.

dont worry i cant say for def the odd things i felt were the bambino iv had nothing obvious yet :( x


----------



## poppy666

We have a new birthing center where i live so i may if im allowed and try birthing pool. Was a very quick labour with korben then i hemorraged after so im not sure whats protocol now with this birth :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

Just make sure they give you the jab after to clamp your uterus Pops x

I had Laura in a birth unit but they've since closed it :( would be home birth now because I REFUSE to go to an acute hospital to birth!!!


----------



## Hopes314

it seems like its more common for you guys to birth without an epidural? is that just more common where you are all from? Or am I wrong? lol I know where I'm from almost everyone gets one. At my birth class the teacher said that 95% of laboring patients here get some form of pain medication.


----------



## poppy666

Personal preference Hopes i think and having someone on staff at the time to administrate it... when i wanted it with my first there wasnt enough staff on so couldnt have it. Asked when i went in with korben at 2cm dilated and midwife told me to hang on cos she didnt think id be long, she was right i was 10cm within 40 minutes of her checking me again.


----------



## puppycat

It can't be done by midwives here or in birth units, has to be ok'd by dr then put in by anaesthetist I think? 

I couldn't stand the thought of a needle in my back!!


----------



## puppycat

Plus they're trying to increase home birth and reduce the c section percentages (which is more likely with an epidural, according to stats)


----------



## poppy666

My sister had an epi for her first and i asked if she gonna try au natural this time, but she's says why go through all that pain when you dont need to? :shrug: I think if you can go try without its more special me thinks.

Called her a wimp :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

i think it would be more special without it too poppy. this could be the only time in my life that this ever happens, i dont want to be numb for it! lol


----------



## coral11680

I dunno I agree with her dont see why you would go through pain but thats my opinion. I also think everyones labours are different and induced labours tend to be more intense.


----------



## coral11680

I wasn't numb til the end was in agony for hours before getting it. Also I felt the baby come out ouchy it was burning.


----------



## poppy666

Coral dont get me wrong im not against epidurals id of had one if they could of with rhys cos his labour was a nightmare and induced, but if you can go without and at least try natural then why not. My sister just didnt want to go natural thats her choice, mine im glad i did go natural with them all cos it felt like all the pain was worth it in the end and i could get up and walk etc after ' be it a wobble and slowly cos of stitches' :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

yeah i agree. if it was an induction and was really going slowly and painfully with no end in sight i might get the meds.


----------



## caz & bob

girls hers my new hair do x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0216.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 5


----------



## puppycat

Epidurals are a fairly new thing here, they're even starting to use them in other types of surgery now after using them in c sections etc for a while. They've discovered major ops can be done easily and with less recovery time for the patient. While I can see the benefits and I really think it's great that they are moving forward with medicine in this way I still would be too scared to get it done myself - that said I pass out when I have blood taken :haha:

I think statistically here the rates of further complication from epidural is quite high, I'm not sure why that is, but it leads to move vontouse and forceps deliveries and even c sections. That being said most women choose epidural for the exact reasons you've said, because they've had a long hard labour and cannot deal with the pain and contractions any longer so it could be argued that they may have needed extra help anyway from being completely shattered out.

I personally had a natural labour and was glad I did, had I needed a c section then obviously I would've had to have either a general or an epidural, no two ways about it. I think if you are dead set on having an epidural without having felt labour and not knowing what is ahead then it goes against everything that is advised i.e. 'keeping an open mind'. Although we must bear in mind that mind sets in America and the UK are going to be entirely different and so we may never fully agree on both sides of the water.

At the end of the day, as long as you have a perfectly healthy baby and are happy with your labour then that's the whole point isn't it? It is YOUR labour after all ;)


----------



## puppycat

Have put Jenny in my BFP list in my signature ;)


----------



## poppy666

Baby program on channel 4 at 9pm :yipee:

As for Epidurals as i said before not against them but if i can go without i will and wouldnt fancy that needle in my back eecckkkkkk :argh:


----------



## puppycat

My Channel 4 says 'the fairy jobmother' ??


----------



## poppy666

I know :shrug: someone said on a thread it was on... gonna go find thread


----------



## poppy666

Its ITV channel 3 lol doh!!! :haha:

love the hair caz :thumbup:


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl: the fairy jobmother


----------



## puppycat

lol, excellent title innit!

I found it Pops xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi girls!

Tink i hope u get a date tomorrow, FX x

Pheebs omg only 6 days, how exciting!

Coral can't wait to see the furniture 

MC im really sorry to hear about your friends dad, i hope things get better soon :-(

Poppy im sure your little princess is just fine in there!

PK, CG, Laura and eveyone else who has congratulated me thank you so much x x x

My mind is totally blank now, sorry if i have forgot anyone. . . u all know i love ya 

Well today i feel like i have walked about in a complete daze lol
Question. . . how long did it take for all your hpt's to get darker? Today mines just look the same. I am absolutely convinced something is/is going to go wrong! Get bloods drawn tomorrow (4.10pm) at the docs (14dpo) but probably won't get result til Thursday which is also when af is due. I feel like i have had a bit of a sore stomach all day but dunno if it is all in my head! Did you guys get af like cramps around bfp time? Sorry for going on and on but im so worried x


----------



## poppy666

My ICs took ages and i only used superdrug one twice 'same shade of colour' give it till weekend sweetie then get a clearblue digi :winkwink: af cramps totally normal and you'll get them a lot over next 6wks so try not worry :hugs:

Im crying at this baby program its sooooooooo sad :cry:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Poppy! I want to relax about it all but it's impossible.

I can't watch the baby program because in scotland our channel 3 is called stv and we have different listings :-( x


----------



## poppy666

Its on ITV London if you got Sky... your always gonna worry Jenny now :hugs: lol im telling you not to worry and i worry at 18wks x


----------



## poppy666

Actually dont watch it im heart broken now watching something on there, switched it over :cry:


----------



## puppycat

What happened to Charlie? Missed it x


----------



## poppy666

He died in his mums arms i switched it over crying my eyes out watching that


----------



## Jenny Penn

Yeah i have sky but think i better not watch it otherwise i will be paranoid to the extreme :-(
It's weird because when ur ttc u think as soon as u get pregnant ur stressing will be over, now i feel like my stress has just began!
Anyway i am off to bed as i am working early tomorrow but then i will be off for 3 weeks. . . yay! Night night DD's x


----------



## puppycat

Awww but the family were so lovely, they had a sponsored walk to raise money for the neonatal unit after.


----------



## poppy666

Yes your right Jenny lol night sweetie x


----------



## puppycat

I'm breaking out in spots in random ass places, got a huge one on my back - ouch!


----------



## poppy666

Thought you said spots around your ass then :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Lol, haven't checked my ass actually :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Whoa! I need to read back like a hundred pages :haha: How are we all this morning?

Wasn't in a BnB mood yetserday, sorry. Pretty grouchy and shattered after my app. Will read back in a bit with my cuppa :) x


----------



## puppycat

Morning Tink. How are you feeling today?
Tested bfn this morning with fmu, still early i keep telling myself x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Not to bad Puppycat, trying to embrace the possibility that I am here for another 4 weeks and will give birth to a 12lber out my foof without pain relief and possibly in the back of DH's car (I have very short intense labours) ... :rofl: I'm tempted to drink a blooming pint of lucozade before my diabetic appointment :haha: (only joking) x

Now that BFN :hugs: remeber Jenny was 12 DPO and how feint was that?! :hugs: x

Still haven't read back, I just got my tea and toast, and am in position :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:
just wanted to share my opinion on epidurals...had my first with an epidural...it was like a dream! so beautiful calm and like i said almost like a dream, i asked the MW if i had really just given birth,wanted to do it all over again,there and then...totally serene and wonderful!!:cloud9:...then you have connors birth....hours of labour....then 3 hours to get his stuck head out after an episiotomy...then the stitching up.....in my opinion, the only differences was..my first birth was pain free and easier as i didnt have to feel labour for hours before the pushing part, you can sleep and rest for the pushing with an epidural, where as with connor(no epidural) i was fucked(in a word) no strength no energy and loosing the plot!...so epidural it is for me (FXd) why on earth suffer that pain if you dont need to??:shrug: as for the needle in the back, it takes minuites to set up an epidural for hours of relief!...makes sense to me!!...but thats just my opinion..:haha:
morning all, hope your all well!!!!!! xx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right, only took bout half hour :rofl:

Caz, loving the new hair do. I missed the convo but vaguely remember you saying about going blond. Is it a massive change for you? x

Coral got the boots bag also, Its gonna be DH's bag :haha: furnature today? what did you go for honey? very exciting! :happydance: x

Phoebe, Pineapples never worked for me, but were pretty tasty! However, my friend ate one yesterday at 39 weeks and went into labour yesterday evening :happydance: and scans said she had an 8 lber in there, it turned out to be 6 and a half so there you have it. Hope you have a good app today, make sure you report back! x

Laura, my first midwife appointment was a flop also. Same stuff, history taking, form filling, and pack giving. It all gets more exciting soon honey! Just a few weeks and you'll be watching your little one wriggle about on the scan :happydance: x

Congratulations sleeping bubs, on sister in laws new baby1 I know it was totally the wrong time, but I'm guessing your relieved its not today. I have it right your in today? I'm praying for you honey, praying for a truck load of strength and comfort. I hope all goes smoothly and your soon home in your DH's arms and doing ok x

Poppy, u worrying about movement? I didn't feel Lily properly until about 18 weeks really, I'm sure all is fine. You may have to deliver at a consultant let unit for the bleeding problems, in fact I'm almost certain of it. Also the heparin and previous clot make you a higher risk, the reasons for being on a labour ward are these. They a. you will need a IV line in, early on in labour and they will take bloods for cross matching. b. They will need get a transfusion ordered in case. and c. You will be given the injection to expel the placenta and reduce blood loss (which could be done at a midwife led unit) and d. You are in the right place should a PPH occur. I know its annoying but it makes a lot of sense right? sorry if that's not what you hoped for :hugs: I might be totally wrong, but that is usually the plan for a woman with previous PPH x

China have a safe trip, and FX the soy works its magic on you! :hugs: x

Hopes, glad you passed your GTT! :loopy: and had fun at birthing class. I enjoyed them myself, and I LOVE my birthing ball. I have given birth medicated and unmedicated, induced and spontaneously. Having done 'au naturel' this time I want intervention :rofl: epidural, induction, the works :rofl: I can't get into any sort of comfy position due to the SPD, I wont be able to walk around, I have intense short labours, and obviously want induction which can be more painful. So epidural for me. However, I have been on the other side of the fence. Natural birth can be a great experience. Blooming awful like never felt before pain (well I have to be honest right?) but very instinct like, like how it was always meant to be. There is something special about having gone through it, and your body really does tell you what to do which you don't feel with meds. BUT I like MC also found the other way very special, in just a different way. It was calm, pain free, and upbeat. Anyhow, its good to have an open mind. I defo say stay in control, and keep upright and moving if you want a natural birth :hugs: x

Jenny, I echo about the cramps, had them for a few weeks. Tests do take a little time to get darker but they will, keep posting pics! Love seeing them x

MC, hope your ok honey, still thinking of you :hugs:

:wave: to everybody else, hope to catch up with you all as you come on today x


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies:hi:

Tink you wont be here another 4 weeks. Really lay it on think today at DMW and explain you are miserable. What time is your appointment :hug:

Jenny, don't worry it takes a few days to get darker. I think you should get a digi to make it more real!:haha: 

That baby hospital program was very sad. I saw the last half of it :cry:

Back to epidurals I think its so hard to say as every labour is so different but with me it saved me from getting a csection. They were going to give me one 3 hours from when they decided to let me have an epidural. The epi relaxed me and like MC let me rest for 2 hours, then I had gone from 3 to 10 in those two hours. I was having the strong contractions but not dialating well. The epi got my body to relax and dialate and I had energy to push her out in 20 mins. Some labours are different though. I went into labour hoping not to get an epi but that went out the window. I hate pitocin and would never be induced again. I never got the gel either just straight onto the drip:shrug: Also I never felt the needle going in was not painful at all, but I was in agony with labour. When I got my spinal for my csection with Ryan I didn't feel it either though and wasnt in labour they make it very comfortable.

Just waiting anxiously for my furniture now:happydance:
Had a shitty nights sleep, neighbours were at eachothers throats again and their rottweiler was barking non stop at them, poor thing prob trying to stop them. Ryan got woken up too and he sleeps deep. Anyway DH called the police. They were there in 5 mins and in and out in 2/3 mins. :shrug: they soon shut-up after that though!!


----------



## coral11680

caz lovely hairdo you look great!

SB thinking of you today sweetie :hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

Good morning all!! 

Its so hard keeping track of what you are all up to :wacko: I don't how you manage to respond to everyone's Tink! You are Wonderwoman!! 

I watched one born every minute last night for the first time and it scared the life out of me!! I think I am with Mothercabbage by the sounds of it, an epidural sounds like it makes total sense and I agree with the statement why go through unneccessary pain if you don't have to?

The morning sickness is getting worse, had to have the day off on Monday with it :sick: Only a couple more weeks to go though (hopefully) and it will subside.

Girls, I know Cat poo has something really harmful in it that can be damaging to the baby but my other half wants to know if we can have a kitten!!! His sisters cat is giving birth as we speak. Is it bad enough not to have a litter tray in the house at all? What are your thoughts!!

Sorry for the BFN puppycat, I am sending you lots of positive thoughts and wishes:dust:

Good luck at the Docs today Jenny. 


Hope everyone has a good day today! 

xxx

xxx


----------



## coral11680

hey Laura, sorry you are suffering with the MS but it is for a good cause and its a good sign that baby is healthy!

Puppycat sorry I missed you before. 9dpo is too early I'd say lots of :dust:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks for all the dust girls xx

Laura the kitten would have to have a tray but you shouldn't have it until it's about 8-10weeks old and then not let it out until it's had it's jabs etc. 

The cat poo changing would have to be done by your DH, as long as you don't touch it you'll be fine. The toxoplasmosis that's in it is also found in raw meat etc so it's not like you'd never come into contact with the same bacteria xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Laura, I take notes when I'm missing for a day :rofl: so no wonder woman here at all :haha: Sorry bout the sickness, its horrible I know. Least you know you have lots of HCG in your system sustaining a healthy pregnancy :hugs: A lot of us Ding Dongs are cat lovers, I have 2 cats. The threat your thinking of is toxoplasmosis and is found in cat poop. However, you can still keep cats, you should just not change the litter tray or handle any poo. Single preggo mums who have no-body to clean the litter tray for them should wear gloves, and wash their hands thoroughly. If you want a kitten, I would get one soon. You will want to keep it out of your bedroom etc where the baby will sleep so it get used to the restriction. Also it will be a better age once baby is born to be able to go outside and also not be too playful x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well not going the gym today my washer has broke so waiting in for the man i have gutted the house top to bottom symptom wise non at all today x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coral, Puppycat! :wave:

Coral I'm off in a bit, scan at 11, appointment after. Soooooooooo hope Its a productive morning. My consultant really is useless, I waited an hour to see her, she was that busy. She only has appointments there once every 2 weeks so if you need extra care she simply isn't around. She is over booked, and I think that's why she is stalling me. No fair :cry: anyhow, sees ya all laters x


----------



## coral11680

Tink that doesn't sound fair at all! put your foot down today and maybe squeeze some tears out:haha:


----------



## laurah8279

Thanks for all the advice girls.

I have grown up with outdoor cats at my parents house. They still have two now. I think I am going to let him have the kitten but just make sure he understands that he will be the one doing all the cleaning up!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, I might just try that :haha: Oh well, see what happens ... 

Laura, I think that sounds like a plan, just remember it will need to be kept in for a while x


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

The spinal block is another thing id be scared to death of... when i was with the doctor pregnant with korben she mentioned 1 in 1000 have the spinal block and on rare occassions its moved up to the lung area causing breathing difficulties omg id just panic like hell if that happened. So if for some reason you had to have a section can you request they put you to sleep?? :haha:

Tink thanks for info so basically if i wanted to use the birthing pool i wouldnt be able to? I did really fancy labouring in a pool never done it before.

Think anyone who has an epi is just brave the thought of the needle and pushing babys head out without any urges to push must be harder right? lol maybe i have a fear of thinking id not be in control cos id lose feeling from the waist down :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

SB thinking of you today sweetie :hugs::kiss:


afm nothing much... scared the shit out myself last night, i used the doppler to see what she was doing and i must of picked up my own heart beat which was obviously slower and i paniced thinking she wasnt right :dohh: 2 mins later to my relieve found her hb.... not using that every night now it scares you.


----------



## coral11680

Morning pops, 
I never heard that about spinal, I had no probs. I wouldn't want to go under general as that is more risky and you would see baby right after. Also I can't remember with my epi but I think they told me when to push and it worked as it only took 20 mins to get her out and she was quite big. I remember it hurting though so must not of been numb down there.


----------



## poppy666

I think im just frightening myself thinking of all this stuff and knowing my luck consultant will suggest a c-section and all my fears will kick in :haha:

20 mins better than 40 mins pushing a baby out, is that more because you had the epidural or does it help baby come out quicker? Think i just need to relax and not think of all these things till im nearly due.


----------



## coral11680

no i think I was just pushing effectively, nothing to do with epi I think, but just wanted to say that with me it didnt stop me from pushing effectively. Don't worry poppy it will all be fine no matter what you choose. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Dont forget ding dongs... One Born Every Minute (USA) - starting Thursday, 9pm, More4 in the UK :happydance: should be interesting


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wacko:OMG I'M HAVING LILYANNE IN 6 DAYS TIME:wacko:​
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:​
Tuesday it is then! Needless to say, I'm kinda happy :rofl: Thank goodness for that. Been a scary morning though, the sonographer told me Lily has fluid under her skull..... I was a bit of a mess to be honest, and it didn't help that the midwife was running 30 mins late for the appointment after so I just sat there panicking. Poor old Phoebe had to pick up the pieces and very kindly rang me (thanks Luan :hugs:) Anyhow, it turns out little Lily is AOK :cloud9: its fat not fluid under her skull and is as a result of the diabetes. It wont do her any harm, but its a sign she will be better off on the outside. So, THE LOVELY DIABETIC CONSULTANT (WHICH I WANT TO MARRY NOW) SAID I SHOULD BE INDUCED ASAP. Tuesday 21st June, 8am :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:xxxx

Oh and she is 8lb today :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

*WOOOHOOOOOOOOOO*​
Sooooooooooooo happy for you Tink :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Thats two ding dong babies within a few days of each other :yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo: glad to hear Lilyanne ok too x


----------



## coral11680

Excellent news!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG its all happening so fast now!! you and Phoebe in 2 days of eachother!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know, its madness, I still can't quite believe it. I could have jumped out of my wheel chair n snogged the diabetic consultant :haha: At that point all I was hoping for was for him to tell me she would be ok after being told about the swelling, and to be told that she is fine and I get to meet her next week was just amazing. Ohhhhhh If I could only move I'd be dancing round the room :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

Bet OH is excited now meeting Lilyanne earlier.... Coral your next or is it Ladyb?


----------



## puppycat

Oh Tink that's fantastic news - naughty sonographer telling you she had fluid in her skull though :growlmad:

6 days - WOW that'll fly by!! xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know, naughty woman put fear of God into me I can tell you! I was racking my brains thinking of things that cause fluid on the brain, and none of them were good. Yes DH is excited :happydance: kids all excited too x


----------



## coral11680

yes great news she is healthy also. My firend was told her baby had fluid on the brain and was in a panic but she was fine and healthy too.

Poppy me next unless a ding dong (lew or Ladyb) go into early labour.


----------



## poppy666

Its harder to keep track on the other Ding Dongs when they not on much.. so be you and a gap then MC i think.

Next week is gonna be a good week :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

I just went to see how many IC's I have left (only 3 :( ) and found a HUGE chuffing spider in my OPK bag - I went in there this morning :argh:

It's massive, seriously, I ain't touching it!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Cant you leave the bag open and outside :haha: FX huge spider clears off so you can get another IC to pee on. Will you test again tomorrow morning? x


----------



## puppycat

I will test in the morning yes, I might order some FRER's online ready for the weekend. If I get a hint of a line on IC I'll want to POAS that's a bit friendlier with it's lines :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

How about some super superdrug tests? I love them things :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry Pops, just noticed what you asked earlier. If the midwife led unit is just that, then I don't think you will be accepted onto it. However, if they have a birthing pool at your hospital delivery suite then you will prob be able to get into it for pain relief and they may let you deliver in it. The only trouble with delivering in the water will be estimating blood loss so I don't know how keen they will be. I can't see why you couldn't use it during labour though, you have no indications for constant monitoring unless something else complicates your labour. Have a word with your midwife when you next go, every place differs with their ways of doing things x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink will ask on Monday or consultant week after x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Wow Tink how exciting!!! Can't wait til Tuesday 

SB thinking of you today *hugs*

Puppycat here's hoping that spider was just running over your tests for luck!

Poppy, Coral, Laura and everyone 'Hi' x

Well my ic line was a shade darker today anyways i bought a digi for tomorrow (15dpo) i just hope it says 2-3weeks and not just 1-2 weeks or i'll be worried cause going by O i will be 4 weeks tomorrow so it should say 2-3 right? I got bloods taken today too so will get the results Friday afternoon or Monday, FX x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Jenny I really wouldn't worry if it says 1-2 weeks, mine did well into my 4th week. FX you get your blood results Friday to put your mind at rest :hugs: x


----------



## puppycat

Got tummy cramps on one side tonight - here's hoping it's a good sign.

Haven't managed to order tests so probably wander into town tomorrow and get SD ones - I like them too Tink.

Jenny go and POAS already!! :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey gals 

well I am hm after a long day went in for op at 10:50
had to wait by my self as day clinc and no come can come in in recovery woke up at 12 took ages to wake up and was really out of it hb went up to 154 but soon recovered in a bit of pain got out of hospital at 14:45. now hm oh cooking tea and mckenzie clingy  

Wow can't belive that tink next week bet u can't wait

hope everyone else is ok


----------



## poppy666

Glad to see you home and safe SB, hope your ok sweetie and take it easy. You need anyone to talk to we're all here :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

SB :hugs: glad everything is ok. hopefully youll soon be feeling good and ready to move on and make that new addition to your family :)

Tink wow 6 days!! i saw on facebook first and then rushed on here to read the details lol. This is all happening so fast now.. two of you next week will be delivering!!!! Its going fast for now, but I think once it gets down to me.. it will be dragging again. I doubt I'll get any sort of early induction (and i certainly would rather not anyway lol yikes) and I have a feeling I'll be waiting it out until my due date or maybe even later. I do hope that it is an August baby though, not September. I think it seems much more exciting for some reason lol, or maybe its just that I've been picturing an August baby all along. If baby tries to stay in there extra long, I think they won't induce me until 42 weeks unless theres an indication that it should not continue. That would be rough.

Coral do you have a csec date yet? I keep forgetting these things now :dohh: its at 38 weeks and some days right? what day is that? lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Been thinking of you SB, I'm so glad your ok and home :hugs: Awww McKenzie prob senses his mumma needs hugs :awww: You look after yourself tonight. Like Pops said, were here for you honey :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Hopes, yes its all happening quickly now, be an exciting week :happydance: Coral is having her bubba 12th July, which was my due date so go by my ticker :haha: Lots of babies are born before their due dates, I have a hunch yours won't keep you waiting long :loopy: FX x


----------



## poppy666

MC hope everything ok sweetie just read your status :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: bad day poppy...Rhys not kicking up much of a fuss over the last two days so went for a check up, was put on monitor...had a few heart decelerations, so they made me go for a walk and a drink then be put back on monitor...he all good after the walk...MW said he could have been sat/laid or gribbing on his cord :dohh: but he seems fine..apart from he breech again...:dohh: bad baby!

tink...roll on 6 days!! :happydance: very pleaed and excited for you!! xx

sb..:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

The little bugger :haha: glad he's ok tho, giving you hassle before he's even here lol


----------



## mothercabbage

its non stop paranoia this pregnancy, im deffo not having anymore :baby:'s after Rhys!....hows you and little bump? xxx


----------



## poppy666

Scared the shit out myself with the doppler last night, but yep bump ok just wish she'd hurry up and boot me :haha: but your right im more paranoid this pregnancy too.

Thinking of getting sterilised after this or going on the Depo :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok that just got the brunt of my bad day...two assholes on my facebook status!.....


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy...hopefully our pregnancies fly now with no more issues!!! xx


----------



## poppy666

Just read it, bit tackless their comments tho :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy...hopefully our pregnancies fly now with no more issues!!! xx

Too true MC...


----------



## mothercabbage

innit!...its ok...got them told! fucking pricks!.....
anyway...must go make a brew i have a major headache....:growlmad:
ill be back in a better mood in 5 :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

pmsl just read it :haha: go have your brew and chill lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww MC, been a worrying day for you then :hugs: I'm so glad he's ok, and glad you went in for monitoring, always best er on the side of caution. Just read your status on facebook, what are them two blokes like? craking sex jokes on a status regarding a scare on your unborn childs health, Oh my days :growlmad: So bubba still wont turn? naughty boy! Glad everything is ok though x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls....brew is currently chilling me nicely...the dicks have been deleted! :roifl: cba with idiots like that on my friends list anyway..:thumbup:
so...6 days our tink eh!!:happydance: now that is good news!! im loving that news today....and as for my naughty bump....he can turn...i felt him move back into breech the other day:dohh: so ill be on all fours washing floors and weeding(weather permitting) tomorrow...thats what i did to turn him last time!....little bugger :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

well just been on the phone to my cousin the one that had bad appendix shes been losing fluid from around the baby been for a scan today and the bbys kidneys are not functioning properly she not wee in so she got to go back ever week for them to keep a eye on her she only 19 weeks and her placenta is very low and the bby is laying low x x x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Caz think ive read about this problem with a member on one of the threads on here, hope baby is ok bless, keep us up to date


----------



## mothercabbage

caz :hugs: to cousin:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

i just hope when she goes back that things have in proved i will keep you informed girls x x x


----------



## poppy666

Bit weird this time next week there will 2 Ding Dongs deleted from our BFP lists sooooooooooooo fx'd we get some new BFPs to replace them :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well technically its 6 sleeps or 5 days to get through ... Its all go here. The whole 5 more days to do anything that needs doing is quite scary! DH is nesting for me :rofl: 

Yes glad you have deleted the knobs :haha: they deserved your rant 10X over! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh sorry Caz, missed your post! Hope that little bubba's ok? awwwww poor thing having to go through that. Yes really hope the prognosis looks better at her next scan, let us know wont you? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:cry: so me and Phoebe get 'deleted' next week :cry:

:haha: I'm gonna change my siggy to TTC buddies, Preggo buddies, and Bubba buddies :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

lol awww you gotta come off the list sadly :haha: but yep we all need to change siggys and hope we dont lose our Dr Tink for too long we still need you around :cry:


----------



## puppycat

Lol, we'll add you back to the TTC section :haha:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl:@puppycat


----------



## caz & bob

girls i will keep you informed x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: TTC section :rofl: your funny Puppycat :haha:

I wont be gone for long at all, don't you worry. I'll be on here just as much I suspect :haha: and I certainly can't go back to work for a while so I can still for fill my medical position here :rofl: x


----------



## puppycat

Heh, knowing my luck you'd all be pregnant again before me :haha: never mind, I'll get my BFP in the morning.... right?!

Keep us informed Caz, will be praying for good news xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Loving the PMA PC :haha: Well I'm not going anywhere, I said I wasn't leaving till everyone got their BFP, and to be honest, I think a lot of us will still be around way past everyone's births :haha: x


----------



## puppycat

Lol, yup got bags of PMA :thumbup:

I'm really looking forward to seeing Lilyanne xx


----------



## poppy666

Soooo jealous you and Phoebe get to meet your bubbas next week :haha:, i cant wait to meet my little one :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: you will 'see' her lots, I love taking photos as much as I love posting on BnB :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I gotta go nunnites, DH been told by midwife to 'ripen' my cervix :rofl: he's keen to forfill his duties, I can't be asked but bed sounds good, I'm pooped :haha: Catch ya all tomorrow x


----------



## puppycat

Enjoy Tink xxx


----------



## poppy666

Just read mummy of 4's birth story and her daughter is beautiful.. awwww


----------



## puppycat

ooooh I love birth stories, I'm off to read!


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I gotta go nunnites, DH been told by midwife to 'ripen' my cervix :rofl: he's keen to forfill his duties, I can't be asked but bed sounds good, I'm pooped :haha: Catch ya all tomorrow x

:rofl::rofl: Night Tink x


----------



## babyhopes2010

good night :sleep:


----------



## coral11680

Hey ladies,

Been busy helping dh build the nursery furniture, it's lovely but just wish I had more room. Chloes room is so cramped now. Will take pics tomorrow when I've organised it a bit.

Mc glad baby Rhys is ok and hope he turns head down again. Well done for deleting the knob heads too, how insensitive, the jerks.

Hopes yes tink is right the 12th July for my csection. I use tinks ticker to count the days down, but she will be getting rid of her ticker next week:dohh:
So exciting though. Tnk you will have to let me know when you are ready for my visit so I can have a cuddle with lilyanne :awww:

Jenny look forward to the digi test!

Pc good luck for your test tomorrow Hun.


----------



## puppycat

So i caved and tested but cant figure out how to upload from my phone. Not sure if its a line or not x


----------



## poppy666

Grrrrr try upload i wanna seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :haha:


----------



## puppycat

What's your email pops? x


----------



## poppy666

[email protected]


----------



## puppycat

sorry Pops, DH unplugged the wifi, I'm on my laptop now so here they are...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0071.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0073.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0074.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## poppy666

Cant see anything, can you IRL?


----------



## puppycat

Well I thought I could but after looking at those I'm not so sure. I tweaked it and could see something faint but these show up the antibody strips quite badly so it's probably that.

I'll use my SD in the morning - they never lie :)


----------



## poppy666

If you implanted only yesterday i remember mine was so faint i thought they were evaps, so yep piddle on a few tomorrow during the day :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Lol I have to go to town tomorrow to get more tests then! Watch AF arrive on Sunday as normal! Lol x


----------



## poppy666

Hey think positive sweetie you got your BFP not long ago you'll get it again :winkwink:


----------



## puppycat

Laura went to bed at about 8.15 today, she's still up there now kicking seven kinds of s*it out of her cot!!!


----------



## poppy666

Korben went at 8pm and i was up n down the stairs to him cos he kept crying in his sleep, ended up bringing him down for an hour now he's settled, must of been dodgy stomach :shrug:

He's getting heavier to carry up stairs :haha:

Well im gonna stab myself with this injection and get some sleep lol night sweetie x


----------



## puppycat

Night night hun, I can't sleep so I'm looking at BFP progressions on Google :haha:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Tink- I just wanted to say yay that you finally have a date for induction. I can't wait to see the pics of Lilyanne and I hope that your induction will be complication free

Puppycat- I don't see anything but I really hope that you get a line tomorrow

Hopes- I'm glad that you passed your GD test what a relief

Coral- can't wait to see pics of the nursery


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Mommy, bfn on superdrug this morning so never mind. x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: and goooooooooooood morning all, thanx for the kind words with the "knobs"(as tink put it) :rofl: bloody insensetive jerks! well thats 1 more day to strike off for all due days!:happydance:.
@puppycat...cant see any thing on those test pics:shrug: sorry :flower: maybe a little early still :hugs:

@mommyv...hows that little bump of yours? hope your both well :hugs:

@china....hope all is well with you :flower: i miss you around here, your posts can be so uplifting and just nice to read, :hugs:

@tink...so is that 5 sleeps to go now?? :yipee: how exciting...:hugs:

@phoebe...hows things....did you settle on any names yet? just a random thought that came to me...xx:hugs:

@pk...:hugs: hope all is ok your quiet lately xx

@hopes...when is your next MW app? what do they say about baby's being breech there, when do they scan you or try to turn baby etc...i asked yesterday at hossy and she told me its about 36-37 weeks...just asking b/c you thought your bubba was the wrong way too..:dohh::haha: xx

@poppy..morning and :hugs:...

@coral...:wave: and :hugs: 
ok thats your lot....:coffee: time:haha: xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:hug: for the :bfn: puppycat xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

puppycat-my test were def bfn at 10dpo so its early yet x


----------



## coral11680

mrning girlies!

Sorry for bfn puppycat but jens were bfn 10dpo so it still might be early hun:hugs:

hi mommyv how are you feeling?

MC hope little Rhys behaves today and keeps active for you:hugs:

Tink rest up these last few days, as you're super organized you should have everything ready right? :happydance:

Phoebe only 3 sleeps for you are you ready?

Poppy anymore little kicks from your princess?

Hi everyone else :hi:

I'm off out in a few with DH to go food shopping and I want to stop off at babiesrus to get my matching changing mat, they finally have it in stock! Bought one from mothercare for downstairs. Also need to stop at mothercare and get a baby bath as thats the only thing left I need I think.

Took a few pics of the room. It's very tight on space now poor Chloe is shoved in the corner now :awww:
 



Attached Files:







babysroom 003.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 10









babysroom 004.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 10









babysroom 005.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 10









babysroom 006.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 10









babysroom 009.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Coral, that nursery looks absolutely stunning!! x


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Coral that furniture is gorgeous awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ickkle baby in there soon :cloud9: no not felt the little bugger yet but hear her flipping everywhere through doppler.

Puppycat bit early yet so keep pissing lol

MC hope you have a better day today sweetie :hugs:

MommyV so nice to see you on, you feeling anything yet? 

Just going to make a coffee


----------



## coral11680

Thanks popsy,
Those dopplers are a lifesaver aren't they x


----------



## mothercabbage

having an ok day so far...Rhys kicked the shit outta me earlier so im happy :haha: going to have a wander into town in a bit, just thought id nip on to see who was around...

@coral..im loving that girly room!!:thumbup: soooo sweet..:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

With this little madam yes deffo :haha: i sometimes think i feel a flutter but dont take much notice, think she more in my back atm why im not feeling her.

Just won a brand new Maxi Cosi carseat in red, one we had for korben was the old model in black, so pick that up tomorrow. LOL Have you seen my siggy?


----------



## puppycat

I tell you what girls, I'm so glad I'm not a teen parent, their board in BnB is full of drama and locked threads :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

lol i'll have to go nosy later :haha:


----------



## puppycat

I can't remember how I stumbled upon it now, I didn't go in there directly, think it was girly sanctuary, someone had their photo copied and used to open a fake facebook account :shock:


----------



## laurah8279

Puppycat, sorry about the :bfn: fingers (and everything else!) crossed for you. xxx :hugs:

Coral, that furniture is totally lush!! Well Jelous!!! :thumbup:

So I have had no sign of morning sickness at all today :happydance: not eaten much either which is strange as I normally have to be stuffing my face all day long to keep it at bay! :haha: (obviously healthy stuff though:thumbup:) Been eating more fruit over the past two days so maybe thats it? fresh fruit and veg for the rest of the week for me and hopefully that will be the end of that!!

Just found out my Brothers Sister in Law is 13 weeks pregnant. Its very good news but my brothers wife went through all kinds of hell when she was pregnant last year with my nephew, Thai. Because her SIL is so petite, everyone was like 'oh Natalie will just have a tiny bump when she falls on, she wont get very big'...turns out she has piled the weight on and it scrapping her usual gorgeous hair which is now greasy back everyday and wearing baggy, sports clothes! I know we shouldnt judge but its nice to know even the tiny, gorgeous petite girlies who think they will look a million times better than the rest of us during pregnancy get a kick from Karma!! :laugh2:

xx


----------



## puppycat

Going with my best friend today for an emergency growth scan, she's 35 weeks today but measuring 40 - hope everything's ok :(


----------



## poppy666

Sure she will be puppycat, let us know x


----------



## puppycat

I will Pops, thanks.
We're going for sushi after, all being well, so I'll be one later tonight x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Right catch up in a bit, been out this morning with DH getting a blood test, Tesco's in the wheelchair etc etc. Gotta eat before I feint :rofl: be back with a brew. PC, hope scan goes well for your friend, sure everything is ok x


----------



## puppycat

Just wanted to share some of the pictures we had done of Laura - these are on the wall in the lounge x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0076.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0077.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0078.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## poppy666

Awww they gorgeous puppycat Laura looks too cute :hugs: I had Korben done when he was a few months old, expensive but worth it.


----------



## puppycat

They've just captured her personality perfectly - very expensive but she won't be little forever and I know I will regret it in the future if I don't get some x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm washer man didnt come i phoned them and they said sorry he is only coming now Friday so had to do loads bye hand i have been the gym took the dogs round the field now just chill before we go and pick my oh mum up from the hairdressers we are all going a wedding Saturday down Yorkshire Halifax my oh sisters x x x


----------



## poppy666

These were a few of korben, like you say they not little forever.
 



Attached Files:







k33.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 4









k17.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4









k16.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## caz & bob

aw girls love your pictures there lovely hun x x x


----------



## poppy666

Caz i dont envy you washing by hand lol take me all bloody week, think my washer playing upcos i have to manually put it on another spin after every wash cos its not spinning them properly :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

cute pics girls:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Hows Rhys doing? x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Puppycat- sorry about the bfn but like others have said it's still early love the pictures of Laura she looks soo cute 

MC- glad to hear that you and Rhys are both doing well have fun going to town today and I'm doing well thanks for asking the bump is coming along I think it still looks pretty similar to my other picture probably in the next couple of weeks it will really start to grow it seems like I remember from my previous pregnancies that around 20weeks I would really start to pop

Coral- your nursery looks so cute I love the white furniture for a girl too cute we are going to use the set we got for our son because the furniture was really nice and expensive but it is dark wood so maybe not quite as nice for a girl 

Tink- get some rest and food just a few more days for you

Poppy- those pics are so precious makes me want to get some after this babe is born but I'd probably go someplace where they are a bit cheaper just can't afford the expensive ones but would love to have the memories as for me feeling movement I do feel a light kick every so often it's probably about once or twice a day maybe a little more now I do think that the positioning of the placenta and the baby makes a big difference in how soon you feel baby

Caz- yuk for handwashing I think that I would do nothing but laundry if I had to hand wash I hope that you get your washer fixed soon

asfm- hanging in there less than 2weeks now until my ultrasound I cannot wait also I had my blood taken yesterday for the quad screening so I am hoping and praying the results are good


----------



## MommyV

that stinks I got my signature edited as well I guess I need to go back in there and fix it well at least now it gives me a good reason to add team ding dong in


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> Just wanted to share some of the pictures we had done of Laura - these are on the wall in the lounge x

She is absolutely beautiful!! Guess its the name :haha:

xxx


----------



## laurah8279

poppy666 said:


> These were a few of korben, like you say they not little forever.

Argh, these are far too cute!! O:) 

You must be very proud xx


----------



## poppy666

LOL I had one week where i had to redo my siggy about 4 times :growlmad: yeah got my scan in 14 days :happydance: not that im counting :haha:

Good luck with the screening i dreaded mine, but all good.


----------



## poppy666

OMG I just sneezed and it frigging hurt............ anyone else get that? i deffo getting too old for this :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

lovey photos poppy and PC really want to get some more done of Mckenzie his were done at 6weeks at hm.


Poppy we have the same problem washing machine isn't spinning saying unbalanced going to ring them again tomorrow as it is still insured. Not good when starting to use reusable nappies on Mckenzie :-(

Wasn't feeling too great was sick don't know whether cos of general or the antibiotics but feeling much better got some pain though.
 



Attached Files:







img_002bw.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## poppy666

Awww love his smile SB :hugs: Just take it easy sweetie, think on day 7/8 i got some discomfort or cramping, but plenty of pain killers x


----------



## mothercabbage

hi girls....Rhys is still kicking and wiggling!:thumbup:
poppy, that poem you put on FB...i just sent it to my friend,changed the words a bit so it was fitting to her dad passing, its lovely!!:hugs::kiss::friends: :hugs:
oh yea and yes...sometimes when i sneeze its a bit sore, but soon passes..xx


----------



## poppy666

I thought everything was gonna fall out when i sneezed :haha: yeah its a lovely poem brought tears to my eyes :hugs::hugs:

Glad Rhys giving you shit pmsl least you know he's well when he's doing it.... i got baby ding dongs in my siggy waiting for next weeks new additions :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

yeah so am i poppy, everytime he kicks i smile...the other week i frowned b/c it was sore...wont do that again, ill be thankful for every tiny-huge kick from now on!!:thumbup:
i saw your siggy....its just sat.............waiting.................. come on baby ding dongs...cook good and come out on time!!!....:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Think im getting the odd flutter now unless im imagining it lol... awww i would of only had 6wks to go with my last pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww:hugs::cry: if id have implanted right n not had that chemical id have had about 5-6 week left....:hugs: poppy! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Funny how we never forget. Im so glad i tried straight after or i wouldnt be here now dont think :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ok my 18+3 day bump and i think im gonna be massive compared to all my boys...
 



Attached Files:







Image013.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## caz & bob

love the bump pop it looks huge x x x


----------



## sleeping bubs

wow nice bump poppy


----------



## poppy666

Now i feel huge thanks ladies :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

wow your HUGE!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::tease::rofl: nah...your not....cute bump!!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: Piss off you lol... but i really do think im gonna be bigger with this one.


----------



## mothercabbage

ok,my siggy ready and waiting....................................:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:tease:....i think youll be lovely, round and neat!...:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Awww bubbamoms :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

lol...wont let me have another smiley...tight twats! im hungry again...time to hunt down some food :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Im having a bacon and egg butty, i know they say no soft runny eggs but i have them i just make sure white parts not runny.


----------



## mothercabbage

gonna go to tescos, i want smoked sausage n coleslaw:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Do you not think Tesco's expensive? i always compare their prices to Asda's lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Still haven't caught up :haha: being naughty trying to sort out house, spank me. I have been firmly planted on bottom though, just in different areas of the house shouting orders at the children to fetch, hang, bring, scrub, etc etc :rofl: Oh and doing next weeks ironing on the birthball. 

Might just give up on the catch up actually, do you mind? brain has zonked. I say love you all ding dongs, and hope you all ok today :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I seem to be spending more and more at ADSA, I always thought they were cheaper though? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww how exciting those siggies are, I'm desperate to know what flavour Phoebes got :happydance: Oh and BTW, she passed on her regards to you all, and her bump is doing ok still. She will be stopping by soon she said x


----------



## mothercabbage

yea i think asda is cheaper, but we dont have one in selby, closest is in castleford...cba to go all that way for a sausage:haha:
:wave: tink.xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!

My digi said 'pregnant 1-2' this am and my ic was definately a bit darker  this makes me feel a lot better! Still waiting to find out what my hcg was at 14dpo (yesterday) maybe get results tomorrow or friday. Oh and the witch was due today and guess what. . . she's not here so far!
I am really tired today think it's just with the lack of sleep secondary to all the excitment of the last few days, my boobies are sore if i lie or press on them, i have the odd cramp and i have quite a bit of creamy discharge (i keep think the witch has arrived due to the wetness. . . TMI). Anyway thats all im experiencing at the moment.

Not had a chance to read back but hope all my lovely DD's are safe and sound x

And a wee special mention to SB. . . hope you are doing ok sweetie, i have thought about you lots today x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny welcome to the knicker checking thread :haha:

Ahhh Tink send Phoebe all our love, but sure she be on before Monday then you Tuesday :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jenny Penn

I will be wearing white pants for a while Poppy lol x


----------



## Jenny Penn

When is the earliest i scan book a private scan to detect a heartbeat? What is the latest the heartbeat kicks in?
And does anyone know the best baby book to buy? x


----------



## poppy666

Your first scan will be 12wks unless your having problems ie bleeding etc or your under a consultant they may scan you early. Can book private scan from 7wks....

Dont know about books never bought any lol. As for hb its different for everyone, korbens i seen at 5+4 and this one at my scan at 6+1.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Think im going to book a private scan because i think i need some reassurance before 12 weeks but just don't know when it's best to book it for, think i will go for 7th july (according to my ticker i'll be 7w1d then but going by O i will be 6w9d).

Im thinking i need a book Poppy because im completely lost with all the info the internet provides lol x


----------



## poppy666

Oooo yes go before i go away on the 9th :haha: so i dont miss it... some of the other ding dongs may give you some good idea's on books


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks Jenny 

Feeling a bit sore now done too much :-( 
But bad thing is I can remember now wot I was like when woke up not good lol took ages to wake up and they woke me up and didn't know were I was was shaking head around and eyes were rolling not focusing. Remember them asking if I had epilepsy, they were going to give me pain killing injection but that would have made it worse. I am terrible when waking up from general. Oh well lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sleeping bubs :hugs: thinking of you honey :hugs: you are not the first to make a scene of yourself waking up from a GA :haha: Believe me I've seen some things :haha: hope you start to feel more comfortable soon honey :hug: x

No sausage for you then MC :haha: you ok today honey? :hugs: x

Jenny, I paid for a private scan. Defo wait till 7 weeks. Symptoms all sounding good, try not worry honey, I had nothing really for a good couple of weeks x


----------



## poppy666

Dont forget ladies the US version of One born every minute on at 9pm on More4 :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooh yes! Thanks Popsy :hugs: x


----------



## sleeping bubs

lol recording that and watching born to be different. Mckenzie won't go asleep so sitting on my lap dam that 3hr nap he had this afternoon he didn't wake up till half 5.


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls wow I'm pooped, feel like I've run a marathon today. In reality I went to babiesrus, mothercare, sainsburys, then to the park with my friend and kids, made dinner then off to karate! 

Sleeping bubs :hugs: hope you are Ok sweetie.

Poppy love the bump pic you look cute.

Jenny glad you did your digi Hun, that's reassured you. I would say after 7 weeks just to be sure if u do a private scan. 

mc glad baby is behaving now :haha:

Tink I forgive you for not reading back but if u get a chance look at my nursery pics I posted this morning :winkwink: :haha:

Hi everyone else :hi: xx


----------



## poppy666

Dont think this one as good as our UK version :nope:


----------



## puppycat

Evening ladies

Well an update on BF first - we were 2 hours in the hospital today :coffee: saw the Dr who said she needed a scan, had scan (yay I saw baby!) and said he's measuring 36w +6 on head and thigh bone and his body is 37w +5 - she's 35w today.

Measured the fluid too which is all within normal levels so because she's measuring big they're going to do a GTT tomorrow morning. Fasting from midnight and then blood test, sugary drink, 2hr rest and another blood test. Fingers crossed.

Just did another test BFN.... :blush:


----------



## coral11680

Puppy cat sorry for bfn :hug: 
Wow your friend is measuring large then. Will they induce her early?

Love your pics of Laura too so cute! X


----------



## puppycat

She's measuring 40weeks from uterus measurements so very big indeed - I think they'll monitor her and decide when necessary. They've cut right down on inductions in Cardiff so I doubt they'll do it unless they really have to x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks for the advice again ladies, I actually feel a bit sick tonight :-( think it's wind lol

SB i also do not wake up well after GA but don't worry about it as long as your feeling ok x

Poppy i just watched obem usa too think it might take some getting used to!

PC don't lose hope yet, i didn't even get a hint of a line untill 11dpo (afternoon wee) and even then i thought it was an evap until another test at 12dpo. Maybe your a late bloomer like me lol

Well im off to bed DD's as i am pooped, night night x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just a quicky :)

Coral, dammit, always something exciting / important happens when I don't read back. I've skipped back now n found the photos. WOW its fab! you have two lucky girls with a room like that, I'm loving the furniture :happydance: Now where's my frame? :haha: x

Please tell me if I have missed something else guys, I'm so tired I can barely see out me eyeballs :haha: only managed about 2 hours last night, hoping tonight is a little better.

PC, glad your friends scan went ok. I'm sure even if she does have GD baby will be fine, just a little porker :haha: awwwwwww :awww: oh, and massive hugs for the BFN :hug: still not out yet missy, keep up a little PMA there x

Nunnites everyone, be back with a little more brain power tomorrow :wave: x


----------



## coral11680

Thanks tink and nunnites, I will put the pic up but wanted to make sure of where I was putting everything first, might put it about the changing unit, what do u think? X


----------



## poppy666

Night Tink x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm only joking with you Coral :hugs: I'll leave it with your competent self, I can't fault any of your decorating and arranging so I'm sure you'll find the perfect place for it x

I know, I know, I said goodnight. I tried to go off, but its just not happening, I just keep tossing n turning n thinking n moving pillows n going a pee n groaning n hauling myself over again etc etc :growlmad:

It think I'm just gonna sit up till I finally can't stay awake any longer :cry: x


----------



## poppy666

Aww bless Tink, is Tuesday playing on your mind too?


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

I'M BAAAAAAAAAACK!!!!!​
So let's see if I remember........

Caz, love the hair pretty lady:thumbup:. Praying for you and your cousin:hugs:

Puppy, Laura is a cutie pie...:hugs:for the bfn

SleppingB, glad your home and praying for healing over your body:hugs:

Poppy, nice bump, you look like your carring low..but thats just me. 

Coral, love the girls room. I like that changing table

Tink, Hot damn!!!....next week Lily will be here!!!

MC, thanks for the kinds words, so glad Rhy's moving & shaking in the womb. 

PK, Reagal,Jenny,MommyV,Hopes, Phoebe hiya:hi: hope you ladies are doing good. 

asfm, just glad to be home. :flower:

I hope I got everyone, if I didn't know that I love ya:flower:


----------



## poppy666

Dont be saying that CG i be going on about thinking its a boy again :haha: welcome back sweetie, hope buisness trip went well :hugs:

Im off to bed now so night sleep well everyone :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

MC- my next midwife appointment is this monday june 20th. we get them every two weeks after 28 weeks, and every week after 36 weeks. i asked about position at my last appointment and she was not willing to poke and prod to tell me which part is which. she said something about after 32 weeks i think? Basically she was not concerned or didnt think it mattered or was afraid she'd misinform us lol. She just poked real quick before using the doppler for heartbeat "to find where the main part of the body is" which was on my right. that is all that was established lol. However, I will likely have a different midwife monday, and I will probably ask again which parts are which and maybe she will take a stab at it? I think it would be obvious if theyd try. I can feel hard parts everywhere. I think that they try to turn the baby around 36 weeks if they decide its breech. But at my birth class the lady said that statistically only 2 percent of babies are breech if left alone until 40 weeks. Every week before 40 weeks the percent is higher and higher. I think the teacher said that at 37 weeks the stat was something like 15 or 20 percent! If baby is breech I will not get the version, I'll wait it out til the end, I'm pretty confident now that baby will turn really.

Has anyone guessed baby's position based on location of hiccups? I know we really never discussed hiccups on here, but my baby seems to have them at least once EVERY day. And they come from different places often, so I'm pretty sure baby is still turning in there all the time. Today the hiccups were low low low, like lower than my underwear line. I assume the hiccups were not coming from baby's feet sooo.... lol that has to be some indication of baby positioning right?


Coral love the furniture! Our nursery is still coming together.. slowlyyyy ugh


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes Tuesday was on my mind, but it was more not being able to get comfy. In so much pain now :cry: never mind, I went to bed at about 2 and slept on and off for a couple of hours again. Least it was something! x

Hopes yes I can tell where my bubba is by the hickups. Her head is to the left of my groin banging against the pubic bone as she 'hicks' lol I can feel her bottom on the top right side, so I'm pretty sure she is ROA. Head feels like it engages if I'm on my feet and pops out when I'm sitting / laying x

Hey China! :wave: glad to have you back safely :hugs: x

Morning all Ding Dongs, DH stomping about in a mood, think the household chores are getting to him, its so hard for him :hugs: I wish I could do it :cry: x


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

tink I know you were kidding about the picture:haha: will put it up soon though. I might get the wall stickers too for around the cot but I think they are out of stock at the moment. Did you end up getting any sleep? I slept ok ish but DH was up all night literally did not sleep at all. I feel bad for him his leg was hurting him so he took something strong and it made him an imsoniac, he must be a zombie at work today!

Hopes I agree I think most babies turn by 40 weeks and it sounds like your little one is prob the right way anyway. I feel hiccups high up but it's her butt because I put my hand low and can feel them there too. We need your nursery pics soon:happydance:

Hi China how was the trip? Are you doing anything different this cycle?

Tink what time is your induction Tues? you and pheebs could have your babies the same day is Phoebe takes a little longer?

Poppy, yes you are carrying low but its an old wives tale about how you carry, I carried all of mine quite high.


----------



## coral11680

Tink sounds like our LO's are in the exact same position, I feel her bum protruded up in my top right side constantly. Midwife also told me her head is low and to the left. I remember when I was in labour with Chloe every contraction I could see her bum sticking up to the right side also, wonder if its a girl thing?
Sorry you didnt sleep much. I'm sure DH is really appreciating how much you do around the house now he is doing it. Not long now though and you will start feeling normal again :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Coralista :hugs: Our babies really have been peas in a pod so far haven't they? I wonder if they will be alike on the outside? I was thinking about getting the stickers for the wall, I was gonna ask you if they had them when you went? I take it they didn't :haha: Oh well, might have to wait. I go in 8am, so its possible me and Phoebe could deliver the same day. I'm early on than her though, so it could be a while to get me started although i do usually have lightening fast labours. She's been niggling A LOT so she might even go naturally soon, I have a hunch she might ya know. 

Yes DH appreciating how much I usually do, he's shattered. But bless him, he just cooked me a full english whilst cleaning the kitchen. He also spent £50 on getting a few of our wedding photos on canvas for our wedding anniversary on Monday. Half price at Tesco, they are massive! x


----------



## laurah8279

Morning all!!

Tink, hope you managed a little more sleep last night :hugs: So excited for you! Wow, nxt week you will have your gorgeous little girl in your arms!! :happydance:

Popps, it is an old wives tale about carrying low = boy etc so don't worry about it.

My morning sickness is still at bay, thank goodness! Just had the most amazing little chocolate cupcake, nom nom nom! :haha:

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are feeling good today.

xx


----------



## puppycat

Morning girlies

Tink sorry you didn't sleep too well, not long now and then you really won't sleep well :haha:

Pops you have a girlie bump, stop worrying!! All the things about how you carry and HB speed etc are just rubbish really, it's the hamburger that gives it away :thumbup:

Hopes I think it's so wrong they try to turn babies, all sorts can go wrong including wrapping baby in cord etc. I think let women birth breech, we know it can be done.

AFM another BFN this morning, definitely losing my PMA, feel completely normal and nothing to report symptom wise at all. Ah well, off to see Avenue Q tonight which I'm really looking forward to. Wooo!


----------



## laurah8279

Sorry about the :bfn: Puppycat. Please try and keep up the PMA though and definitely try not to put any pressure on yourself or your OH.

It will happen, I am sure of it!! :flower:

:dust::dust:


----------



## coral11680

sorry for bfn puppycat :hugs:

morning Laura glad the MS is at bay for you.

Tink no they didnt have the wall stickers at lakeside. I hope they get them in but no rush I suppose.


----------



## China girl

:wave: ladies,

Coral, just taking soy this cycle is all. I may do some OPK's not sure:shrug:

Poppy, I was not trying to scare you or imply boy/girl, but that your carrying low. You saw the lines...you got a baby girl in there:thumbup:

Puppy, :hugs:

Hiya :hi: Laura, can't recall if I welcomed you or not, so Welcome:flower:

Pk, Regal, Hopes, Phoebe, Caz, Tink, MC & all the other DD's:hugs:

Asfm, just getting back into the work grind.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:
china..great to see you back :hugs:

puppycat:hugs: for :bfn: xx

tink...tuesday! eeeeeeeeeeeek cant wait!

hopes....ive read that most babies turn by "term" but it seems my LO is well settled in the pelvis bum first :dohh: been on all fours most of the morning...he's not budging, he stubborn like his ma! :haha:

cant remember who said it but was something about let women birth breech babies....no way! ive seen those births, but nor will i have the ECV(think thats what its called)...id rather have the c-sec, which I DO NOT WANT EITHER!...but like hopes said i have all faith my little boy will turn and stay head down for "normal" delivery...she says...........

hope your all well in DD land xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well happy Friday woopp been the gym been shopping now chilling till my son get in from school puppycat sorry for bfn hun x x x


----------



## pk2of8

hi girls :hi: 

tink, what exciting news for you and lillyanne!!!! can't wait to see piccies!!! :hugs:

phoebe, looking forward to your bubba too sweetie!!! :hugs:

MC, sooo glad all is well with Rhys. i saw your fb status and i was worried about you :hugs:

poppy, i'm sure your little princess is staying a princess :haha: your next scan will be here before you know it! :hugs:

mommyv, what an annoyance they removed your siggy...pfft. glad all seems to be going well for you hun :hugs:

hopes, glad you passed the GD test sweetie :thumbup:

China...so proud of you for remembering your BBT while you were on your trip and getting your temps!!! :thumbup: did you take the soy this time?? :hugs:

jenny, i think the "what to expect when you're expecting" is pretty much a good "standard" book...it gives plenty of useful info. personally, i also LOVED a book by Vicki Iovine called "the girlfriend's guide to pregnancy". it might be funnier for a 2nd and following pg, but still i enjoyed it very much and would recommend it to all our ding dong ladies. if you can't find it there, i would imagine it's on amazon :flower:

puppy, so sorry about your bfn hun :hug: we're here for you sweetie...

coral, LOVING the nursery/bedroom. sooo cute! :hugs:

SB, i hope you recover ok sweetie and get feeling better again. maybe you'll be like poppy and get preggo again quickly now that it's finally behind you :hug:

caz, :dust: for your 2ww sweetie

.....i can't think whom i may be missing now.... but :hugs::kiss: to all the ding dongs!!

afm, just been super busy here between work and trying to manage things for the bank loan. that all seems to be coming together, but it's a very slow and stressful process. i just sent the loan officer more info this morning, and i'm hoping that's the last of it. we'll see. i bought a book yesterday about ivf. it just goes through all the different steps you have to do for preparing your body and the meds and tests and such. i'm bored to death waiting until the end of the month for our next appt. :wacko: dh has a UR follow-up today, so we'll see what that doc says about the hormone levels. i want to see if he'll coordinate care with the RE or give it over b/c going back and forth between them is going to get too confusing. regardless, i hope he'll give something for dh to have more :sex: desire. i've totally given up asking or trying to time bd with ov now. i just don't see the point in it now. i'm feeling pretty stressed and down. worried nearly sick that we'll put out all this money for ivf and still get a bfn. :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

my cousin is back in hospital shes losing more water from around the bby i think they will keep her in now to keep a close eye on her x x x


----------



## poppy666

Just popping on been out most of the day, stressed out and crap blahhhhhhhhh will read back after tea, but just noticed Caz's post hope your friend and baby ok, she only 19wks isnt she??


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: to your friend caz..

poppy...who stressing you...:ninja::gun::grr: want me to come and sort them!!?? :hugs:


----------



## China girl

I gave myself a pat on the back for remembering PK:haha:

Hey Poppy, correct me if I am wrong, but I forgot to take my soy last night. Do I just take it for an extra day or do I need to double up over the next two days? I did this before and can't remember what you had advised me to do.
I think last time I did it, I took 180mg the last two days to make up for that missed day:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

CG Just take it next day and carry on sweetie, better than doubling up :thumbup:

MC my teenagers winding me up expecting me to be a taxi every 5 mins :growlmad:


----------



## puppycat

Hey ladies

Thanks for all the hugs, having major cramps tonight so think the witch is on her way, bought more pads earlier just in case.

Went to see Avenue Q and it was amazing, what a laugh! Even DH enjoyed it and he doesn't laugh at anything :haha:

Just waiting for tea to arrive now because I'm starving marving xx


----------



## caz & bob

poppy666 said:


> Just popping on been out most of the day, stressed out and crap blahhhhhhhhh will read back after tea, but just noticed Caz's post hope your friend and baby ok, she only 19wks isnt she??

its my cousin pop shes 20 weeks now i got it wrong x x x


----------



## poppy666

Sorry noticed cousin before head was stressed lol send her our love she must be so scared atm :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hello!

PK can't wait until you start IVF, hope it is soon so you can come join me but i say bd round O too because miracles happen and i want you to have your miracle sooo bad!

Tink and Coral your babies really do sound very similar, they could turn out to be the best of friends x

CG boooo to work!

Laura yay for morning sickness going away  FX

MC Rhys will turn the right way, PMA!

Caz sorry to hear about your cousin, i will keep her in my thoughts x

Poppy don't get too stressed, breath lol

PC glad you had a gd night sorry for your bfn *hugs*

Notice my signature??? I finally got all you guys a mention in there, not bad for a technophobe eh! I mean it's pretty basic but it's a start right? If i've forgot anyone then give me a shout and don't take offence lol
I bought a book called 'new pregnancy & birth today' geez it might take a while for me to pluck up the courage to read the birth part. . . for now i will live in denial!!! When i bought it from mothercare i signed up for the 'baby&me club' and got vouchers and stuff  Any other clubs i should sign up to? Anyways that enough about me x


----------



## Hopes314

tink and coral im pretty sure my baby is in the same position you guys are describing. there are always huge bulges and pressure on my right side and the hiccups come from the bottom left below my hip bone. im pretty sure baby is head down.. better stay that way! he/she was wiggling so much late last night that i was sure there would be an entirely new position today when i woke up, but it seems everything is still crammed on the right side and hiccups low on the left.

so what are we thinking for pheebyweeby's baby... im guessing boy for some reason.. we should guess a weight too! :) i guess 8lb 5oz

will post nursery photos soon, but been waiting for after baby shower so stuff can be more situated in there, ugh the clutter and disorganization!


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh your siggy is great Jenny, shame two bump buddies come off in a few days :haha::haha:

Ive not joined any clubs, but enjoy reading your book sweetie just leave birth bit till a month before your due so you dont scare yourself :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

^ive been reading a couple pregnancy books too, and the birth section is coming up and i may or may not read through that portion. ugh that class should have to be enough! lol no need to make me more nervoussss


----------



## LEW32

Hi All,

Tried to read back a little, but didn't get far. How is everyone?

MC- I saw your FB post about Rhys- SOOOO happy to hear all is ok....whew.

Tink and Pheebs- will be thinking about you this weekend- can't wait to hear the news about your little ones arriving next week!!! Agh!

AFM, I am in swelling hell! Its awful, as soon as l get out of bed my feet and ankles swell horribly- its uncomfortable and painful.

Ran to the pharmacy at lunchtime to check my bp...its still ok at 130/75, but my Heartrate seems really high- it was 99 bpm. Isn't that high? Do you think I should be worried or call the doc??


----------



## puppycat

Lew my resting pulse has always been 96-100bpm and I'm ok :thumbup: lol x


----------



## LEW32

Really puppycat? It feels so fast to me.... mine is usually in the 60s...maybe 70s at the most.

I was worried my heart was working way too hard!


----------



## poppy666

Here you go Lew https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse#Normal_Pulse_Rates Your heart will work more because your pregnant more blood going to you and baby 'with what ive read' but your swelling dont sound nice sweetie x


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Poppy! How are you feeling hun? I saw you are growing a nice bump there..... I swear girly bumps are bigger!!


----------



## poppy666

Think by 30wks im going to be massive :haha: im good thank you, just waiting for madam to start kicking me now. Has your midwife not said anything about the swelling?


----------



## LEW32

The doc basically said I am one of those 'lucky' people that swells easily and she isn't worried since my BP has been normal. 
Basically I just need to deal with it and try to keep my feet up and drink plenty of water....

I can't fathom trying compression stockings in the heat of the summer, so just trying to keep feel elevated- its frustrating though!


----------



## poppy666

I bet it is and can understand not wanting to wear those socks in hot weather, 6wks to go Lew hope it flies so that swelling goes sweetie :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all...
nice siggy jenny...is this your first :baby:?? for some reason i thought you already had LO:shrug:
not seen much of tink:shrug: busy preparing i suppose.....
weight/gender guesses from me for phoebe and tink are..............

tink..:pink: @ 9lb 2oz
phoebe...:pink: @8lb 11oz..............:happydance: im too excited!! baby DD's coming up... who is after? coral(c-sec)....lew,ladyb.....then is it MEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeee:argh:


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies!

puppycat sorry to hear af is on her way, fingerscrossed that she doesnt show.

Jenny well done with the siggy:thumbup:

PKhope the next few weeks fly by so you can get to your IVF hun:hugs:

Lew sorry about the swelling, I've been lucky so far and only had it when I flew home from the states. I had it with Chloe though and it sucked. I wonder if I will get some in my last couple of weeks?

As far as books I bought some the first time around but not this time. There are so many websites now you can read all the info on. Join up to the bump and babycentre etc and they will email you weekly updates on development etc.

I think we should all guess weight etc too!

Ok I have gone from girl to boy with Phoebe but my final guess is :blue: and weight of 8lbs 12 oz
Tink is obvious :pink: and I think 8lbs 5oz

morning MC, whats on the agenda today. My kids are supposed to go to a school fete to demonstrate for their karate but not sure I can be bothered! Also Ryan is off over a friends house to play at 3pm. Other than that just same old house work etc! Need to still wash a few baby bits but most is done. Oh I just realised I'm 35 weeks today :yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

happy 35 weeks coral!..im not doing much today, maybe sort chloe's bedroom while she is at her dads..its a bombsite!:dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies

Lew hope the swelling eases for you hun, I used to swell pretty badly too, my feet would only fit in my flip flops which had buckles on to loosen them out, I was like a walrus :haha:

Hmmmm Tink I think maybe 9lb 8oz, Phoebe pink 9lb 1oz

Pops I'm sure you'll have a lovely round little bump with your princess Serenity, I can't believe how fast it's going!

AFM didn't bother testing this morning, not much point since I only have a Tesco test left which is 25miu and my 10miu IC was BLANK yesterday. I haven't got AF yet but got all the cramp ready. 

DH is away filming all day and then staying out tonight to do a charity skinny dip in Swansea tomorrow - it's going to be a long, quiet day for me. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning my lovelys!

Yes Tinks been busy, I had an afternoon coffee date with some friends to catch up before the babies born which was nice. We ended up cracking open a cherry lambrini for a tiny tipple :haha: my mouth looked like I had eaten some kind of bright red sweets :haha: Very nice though. Then busy with the kids sorting more clothes etc, the trouble was the housework had got really behind and we had piles and piles of washing to go away and I couldn't do it. So I just sat there on my birthing ball handing them things on hangers to put away :haha: we managed it in the end.

Evening took up with DH stressing over his wallet. He lost it, and turned the house upside down looking for it. It took hours but luckily we finally found it. 

Then I was crawling about upstairs trying to get all Jessica's majorettes gear together for a carnival parade today. Which of course took practically all night :haha: I can't wait to walk about normally again :rofl:

Anyhow. I am in great mood. I sleep almost all night! :loopy: It must have been pure exhaustion, boy do I feel better :haha:

Right, will read back now with my cuppa x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning tink...xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok so ... :coffee:
Laura, enjoy your pregnancy whilst morning sickness is at bay, it may or may not last :hugs: Its lovely having a new Ding Dong on the thread! x

Puppycat, glad you enjoyed avenue Q :happydance: Now someone tell me, what is it :haha: x

PK, hope all the sorting loan stuff went smoothly. :hugs: for all the waiting, I hate waiting, FX soon you will be able to wait without the worrying about money and stuff which at least will be a little better. I agree still try if you can, who knows, it only takes 1 :spermy: right? x

MC, enjoy your quiet day! hope he turns soon to put your mind at rest, and glad he is moving well for you now x

Caz, thinking of your friend losing fluid, I had a friend with the same problem and it stopped in the end. Her :baby: is now 12 years old :hugs: x

Jenny, I joined just about all the clubs going :haha: I think there is just one club you can join that joins you to lots. Did MC do it? I can't remember. I did them all seperately. The best ones for freebies were Boots, Sainsburys, Tesco, and Asda x

Phoebe, hoping your ok sweet pea. I have texted our Phoebles this morning, and will update you guys soon. I'm sure all is fine though, she is prob the same as me tidying and tying up loose ends before she goes in. I am guessing her bubba is bigger than mine, and is a girl 8lb 10 :thumbup: x

Hopes it does sound like our bubbas are in the same position! I say don't read too much more on birth, your prepaired enough now, and theres no need to dwell on it and panic. It will be fine :hugs: x

Lew, sorry bout the swelling, I am the same. Glad you got yourself checked though, my HR has been very high in pregnancy. Its a combination of the extra volume of blood in the body and the demands of the baby. Also if you are anything like me your also less fit now. Mine can be well over 100 resting now :wacko: My midwife recommended less orange juice, and bananas for the swelling. Keep drinking loads and lay off the salt x

I'm guessing my :baby: will be about 8lb 5oz. Don't forget I'm delivering at 37 weeks, so this one shouldn't be anywhere near as big as the rest of my huge babies who were delivered around my due date x


----------



## coral11680

tink I guessed 8lbs 5oz for you too! Yes 3 weeks early so shouldnt be toooo big right. :winkwink:


----------



## coral11680

Tink glad you have the kids helping you with the housework etc. Not sure it would work if I tried that, I'm sure the moaning wouldn't end from them! :haha: Hope Jessica has a nice time for her parade. I hope it doesnt rain for her, although I'm hoping it does rain over holy cross school so I dont have to go there for the fete! :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

im sticking with 9lb 2oz for you tink...sorry :haha:...hope you have a relaxed day! dont be doing too much!:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: I'm FXing its she's not quite that size MC, but I guess you never know :haha: No I won't be doing much today, and you have a nice rest too :hugs: x

Coral, Hope it rains over the school for you :haha: I know what you mean, I'm just glad I don't have to take Jessica, Its all go with her dancing and Majorettes, seems to be something every blooming weekend! Luckily her trainer is good about taking her, although I do miss going and being there for her. Have you had a look at that book? I probably made a huge mistake saying about the funny pictures in front of the kids, I bet they have been on a mission to look :rofl: x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Howdy!

Tink you must be exhausted by now, bet u can't wait to get your body back! Only 3 sleeps til Lily is here  Im going to guess 8lbs exactly even though they said you were 8lbs at your last scan.

Yeah MC this is my first baby, im 24 but will be 25 by the time baby arrives x


----------



## puppycat

:haha: Avenue Q is a very recent musical which is pretty much real life, it touches on racism, homophobia, homelessness, marriage, one night stands, prostitution but makes it funny.

Here's some youtube links...

Schadenfreude

Everyone's a little bit racist

The Internet is for porn

oh yeh... there's puppets....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Jenny, I think you and Coral will be the closest with guesses, I'm thinking smaller rather than bigger! Hope your ok honey! I think 25 is a great age to have a bubba :) x

PC, thanks for the info, It certainly looks funny! Might have to have a nice evening out after Lily is here :) x


----------



## coral11680

Yes tink read most of the book, and Ryan has been looking in it but I'm not bothered. It is very informative although I got a bit scared when I read that she recommends cosleeping to make bf easier. I made that mistake before and really want baby to sleep in her own bed this time. I know it's going to be very exhausting the first few weeks.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Heard from our Phoebles this morning, she's still preggo, but bumpkins defo wants out :haha: She's tired, in a lot of pain, and has got an upset tum. She's also busy getting everything ready for the babies arrival, and her furniture arrived so they are getting it all set up today :happydance: She sends loving regards for all Ding Dongs and promises to post soon. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Anyone else having trouble with posts? i posted two that said i must wait 20 seconds before posting again, then it told me my post would have to be checked by the mods?


----------



## puppycat

testing


----------



## puppycat

worked fine for me Tink.

It's absolutely lashing it with rain here - joyous.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll try and post this again, this is the 4th time now, why wont it post for heavens sake?!:

Coral, yeah I wasn't massive on that section either. My plan with mine was to feed laying down in bed, maybe doze a bit whilst feeding. Then I'd sit up and wind them and put them back to bed. I co-slept with my first, and regretted it massively, he wouldn't sleep on his own at all. So really, I say ignore that section, she know's her BF stuff but the sleeping stuff is way too relaxed if you want a bubba you can actually put down on their own. I also quite like G. Ford who she slates :haha: Whilst I think her routine's ARE too rigid, using them as a guide and aiming for similar timings etc really helped mine to settle x

You might see my eldest today Coral, he's going to the fete with DH dad. Please excuse the state of him :haha: he sat in his PJ's all morning, then got up 1 min before DH's dad was coming to get dressed. He went out wearing a creased tee, and hair all dorky, with crusty bits of esterdays hair gel in it :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh my days, tell you why it wouldn't post my original message, its cause I put the name in of a controversial baby book writer, I just did a test post with her name in it :haha: how ridiculous?!?! must have been some bother over her before :haha: Anyhow, it was G.Ford if you want to look up who I mean, it posted when I shorted her name


----------



## coral11680

Ooo that's funny I don't know who u are talking about but will have a looky up.

I wing say jello if I see franklyn he will think I'm some crazy pregnant woman :haha:

I'm going there at 1.30 ish that's when they are supposed to be on?


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon everyone :flower:

Only popped on going Asda in a bit just having a strong tea Mmmmmmm

Tink im guessing 7lb 9oz

Phoebe im also guess a boy 8lb 4oz :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Just watching OBEM USA on catch up - I don't like the nurse in with the black girl - so negative :growlmad:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh yeah, I watched it too we never commented on it here did we? It does really highlight how different the US birth experience is to in the UK for me. I know the natural birthing couple were a bit OTT :haha: but it was like natural birth like that was weird? Also how everyone was in bed, not encouraged to sit, walk or get on all fours. Also here the midwife just grabs a sterile birth pack, gloves and apron for the delivery, and gets another midwife in the room to assist. It seems like over there a doc comes in looking like a surgeon with a sterile trolley of surgical instruments! Is there really any need with a normal straight forward birth? x


----------



## puppycat

I'm just not getting anything from this already, it's just sterile and hospitaly and bleurgh. Sorry USA ladies but this isn't anywhere near as emotional as the UK version, it does seem like they have an awful lot of intervention by default :S


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I also can't get my head round the amount of wood in that hospital, wood must be such a bugger to clean :haha: x


----------



## puppycat

lol my favourite line so far...

'Tasha's a little worried about the size of her baby so I said well you just gotta watch who you reproduce with. Big daddies, big babies.'


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes PC, I felt the same to be honest. Its like you go in, put a gown on, get meds, wait for a bit, put your legs in stirrups, get a surgeon deliver your baby with lots of scary equipment, and get given a baby once they have sterilised it first :haha: Sorry too sounding negative, its just such a shame, is it always like an minor op over there?! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: I'll tell my DH PC, he's average height and slim. He will like being called a 'Big Daddy who made a big baby' :rofl: x


----------



## puppycat

I just can't believe how 'to the point' she was!!

They're all giggling at the woman moaning - nice.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I know...I thought that too. I know they went a little overboard with the natural birthing thing (a little later there will be some chanting that might just make you giggle) but they didn't deserve to be laughed at. Ok I might have raised my eyebrow, but if she's coping by doing it that way why not? I found standing, leaning over the bed rotating my hips moaning to be the best way of coping with contractions. I looked ridiculous but who gives a toss? :haha: x


----------



## puppycat

The poor midwife is trying to monitor the baby but they're giving her grief - bless her, she seems so lovely x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah, poor woman, she was all for the natural birth and they are treating her like the enemy! x


----------



## puppycat

Awww she just said she was glad her shift was over, I want to hug her :(


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all hope are ok

Raining here today. Looks like my niece will be coming out of hospital today was under the uv lights for 12hrs and her jaundice levels have come down. Think she is combi feeding bf and I think might be prem milk in bottles. She lots about 13oz but now putting on again. My poor mum is trying to sort thier house as they r staying there for a while so i one room my old sofa double bed, a cot and now a moses basket and the council says my parents house isn't overcrowded and won't give them a house!!! My two other brothers live there too.

anyway feeling alot better today been to asda (a nightmare) and Mckenzie has eaten a descent lunch  

Oh I watched the usa one born and oh my god that commentator!!!! I thought a lot of it wasn't natural and a bit cheesy sorry usa gals.


----------



## puppycat

Awww but the birth was lush and made me a bit teary :)


----------



## coral11680

well went to the fete and it poured so went home anyway!! :growlmad:

The american hospitals are just like that. I had one lovely nurse(they arent called midwives but Registered nurses) when I was in labour but one awful one who shouted at me if I tried to step one foot out of my bed to get comfy when I was in agony!! I was stuck to all kind of monitors and wasn't allowed out of my bed the whole 20 hours I was in labour. The nurse got on my nerves on that show with the natural birth couple. It's their baby and up to them what they do. I think she prob was trying to intervene so much because of all the law suits that happen out there if something goes wrong :shrug:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Finally fixed my signature I'm still not too sure about it and should put up a pregnancy ticker but I don't want to get edited again I think I'll try just one for my pregnancy and not put any up for my other children

Tink- I can't believe that you're getting so close that is good that you're getting things finished up and the children are helping that's always a good thing my guess for you is about 8lbs10oz and obviously a girl no guessing there 

For Pheobe I think a boy 8lbs14oz I can't wait for all the little babies to be born

Happy 35 weeks Coral just a little over 3weeks left for you!!

as for births in the US it is definately not very easy to have a natural birth my dr.'s pushed an induction with my first and they tried to make me believe that baby and I would die if I wasn't induced right away but I know that's not true now but with my 2nd I was able to have a more natural birth and move around and I had a midwife deliver both of my babies if you want to have a natural delivery here you have to really assert yourself which is not that easy when you're going through the pains of labor


----------



## Hopes314

UKers :haha: i had fun reading your posts about the OBEM american version. Yes, it really is true, birth here is nearly always full of medical intervention. I clearly have never given birth in this country or otherwise (yet :haha:) but I know thats pretty much how it goes here. They make it all very "clinical".. even the lowest risk births seem to be treated like a near medical emergency. From the time you are admitted to the hospital you generally are put in a bed and often they use routine IV's and monitors. From there once it is clear that you are in pain and at least 4-5cm dialated, they then nag you to give you the epidural. Thats why when all of you were talking about how you had a baby without an epidural, I was shocked and asked if that is just how things are done there, less intervention!? You can choose to have a midwife here in the US but they are not very common and a lot of people think its odd. I get weird looks when I say "oh my midwife said that..." they are like "what is THAT?" haha geez.


----------



## puppycat

I actually feel really sorry for you American Ladies :hugs:

I can't imagine feeling like I wasn't the one in charge when I was in labour, it was like watching another world - funny how things differ over the water isn't it!

I'm just about to upload a few photos of my tesco test, be brutal ladies I have terrible line eye and I've had the photos on my phone for 4 hours waiting for my grandparents to leave!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Feel free to tweak some more ladies - I'm pants :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0089.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 11









IMAG0088.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0087.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 11









IMAG0086.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat in that 1st piccy is there a line in real life cos i think i got line eye now :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Lol, I see it too - which means nothing!!

Due AF either tomorrow or Monday so we shall see. And no more tests in the house, DH away... :(


----------



## Jenny Penn

I think i see a line in the first pic too PC x


----------



## puppycat

What about this?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0086.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## puppycat

ooooooooh I have OPK's, I could PO those!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wacko: I got rotten line eye also :haha: but it does look promising PC. I suppose we could be seeing an evap... :shrug: I'm not convinced honey, but I think there is something there. I tweaked a pic for you x
 



Attached Files:







Puppycat.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## puppycat

These are like 25miu so i didn't expect anything tbh, took the pics at 5mins xx


----------



## poppy666

Was in Asda today and cashier said ' oh how long you got to go?' i said '21wks' she looked shocked and said i was big, first thing i thought of was Tinks bump piccy :haha: sorry Tink i have visions of being your size now come 30+ weeks :argh:


----------



## poppy666

OMG I see a line in Tinks tweaker :happydance: go piddle again Puppycat :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Lol I did an OPK (which doesn't really mean anything) but it felt good! It has a line but you get lines before AF anyway right?! And when I say line I mean barely there but def pink not HELLO I'M A LINE :)

ETA OPK pics
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0091.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0092.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jenny Penn

Poppy lol im sure your bump beautiful, i can't wait to have a baby bump but will prob be a while as i have a fat bump already!

PC i will keep my fingers crossed for you hun!

I have a real crampy stomach and sore lower back tonight (similar but different to af cramps, they feel lower and alternate between sides) i wish i could let a preggo ding dong feel it so you could reassure me it's normal. I am offically a paranoid wreck! My ic's are darker though, only problem is i used my last 1 tonight lol I am tempted to piddle on my other digi tomorrow am in the hope of seeing 2-3 weeks, what u all think? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Pops, I think you might be right, you are growing quite a bump there! :haha: I'll hand the baton to you, Ms Mega Bump of Ding Dong doom :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Jenny stop panicking honey, thats exactly how i felt. And a sore low back like the first day of your af. If you can I would wait a few more days for the digi :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> Lol I did an OPK (which doesn't really mean anything) but it felt good! It has a line but you get lines before AF anyway right?! And when I say line I mean barely there but def pink not HELLO I'M A LINE :)
> 
> ETA OPK pics

Puppycat i remember once posting my OPK and it was nearly same colour as the control line, then 12hrs later af arrived :shrug: but i do see a line on Tinks piccy.


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :haha: Pops, I think you might be right, you are growing quite a bump there! :haha: I'll hand the baton to you, Ms Mega Bump of Ding Dong doom :haha: x

LOL thanks Tink, love you too :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just got back from Yorkshire it was love the wedding the meal was very filling we had a 3 course melon , small chicken dinner , baileys cheesecake still full now fx puppycat you get a nice line x x x


----------



## coral11680

puppycat I think I may also see something on the first pic, I hope so hun!

OK here are my 35 wk bump pics. One is normal and the other is for ding dong eyes only!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







18thjune2011 001.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5









18thjune2011 005.JPG
File size: 95.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## caz & bob

wow your massive coral aww x x x


----------



## poppy666

Flaming eck Coral where did that bump come from :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Beautiful bump Coral! x


----------



## China girl

Coral....WOW!!!!!
Love it!!!!


----------



## coral11680

I know def getting large now! Once Tink and Phoebe deliver I'll be mega bump for 3 weeks :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah well dont pass it down to me, pass it to MC or someone :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: yes Coral, I do believe you have grown a MEGA BUMP :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Tink do you know if Pheobe be online tomorrow so we all can wish her luck before Monday?


----------



## coral11680

:haha: wish my mega bump would chill a bit, she is hurting me. Think having a cola ice lolly was a bad idea :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Lily goes mad for an ice lolly, its amazing, within about 15 mins she has hiccups and everything :rofl: x

Phoebe has said she will come on here before Monday, and I haven't heard any more since this morning. I think she's really having a tough time coping, in lots of pain. She's exhausted and vomiting a lot, all making for one very emotional Phoebles :hugs: I'll pass on everyone's messages if she doesn't make it on here x


----------



## China girl

So, Phoebe is going to be induced on Monday and Tink your Tuesday..right?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes China, I decided against Monday, its our wedding anniversary. Phoebe Monday, me Tuesday 8am :happydance: x


----------



## China girl

Awesome!!!...I will be lifting you both up in prayer:flower:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks china :hugs: your prayers are appreciated x

Have woke up with some niggles, couldn't sleep for period pains and pains in my lower back. I wonder. They aren't proper contractions, not yet at least. I will be severely pissed if they are just niggles that will continue to my induction cause I doubt I'll get ANY sleep till then, its too sore! x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Yeah well dont pass it down to me, pass it to MC or someone :haha:

:tease: charming!!!!!!!!! lol, think i already caught the mega bump bug though :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo tink, do you think all that bouncing on your ball is paying off!?..hopefully little lilyanne is going to make an appearance soon!:thumbup: xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I keep thinking she might, the pain woke me, nothing consistent though :cry: guess wait and see if anything gets going properly later huh?! Would be nice to go naturally I guess, although I was planning on getting fathers day, and our anniversary over with first though :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

well if she wants to come there will be no stopping her!!:yipee: plus i think fathersday or your aniversary would be a lovely day to give birth for you :happydance: hope its not too painful for you though :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i love shreddies! nom nom.....:rofl: just had to share! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and MC, I think you did already catch the mega bump bug though :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I wouldn't mind, I just fancied the pork I was gonna roast for dinner :rofl: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: pork at 8am! i like it.....wonder whether my chicken wants to be eaten sooner than dinner??**scratches head**:rofl: 
tink i think you sould have a vindaloo...then pineapple for afters...! that will get little lilyanne moving! :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

or BIG lilyanne should i say!:haha: sorry tink! :hugs::tease: xxxxxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: babyhopes! xxxx

i just got the best text message ive had for years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok girls...anyone want to guess whos tests these are??...well let me give you a clue...i love her and we call her Auntie T around here...its our one and only Tunde/Babydream....tested this morning!!! :happydance::yipee:
LET ME BE THE FIRST TO SAY HUGE CONGRATULATIONS AND H & H 9 MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9533.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg


----------



## mothercabbage

:cloud9::kiss::happydance::happydance::baby::thumbup::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:bfp::bfp::test::happydance::happydance::crib::crib::pink::yellow::blue:
:dance::dance::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::howdy::ninja::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::rain::bunny::bunny::holly::holly:=D&gt;=D&gt;:wave:
:bunny::rain::flasher::loopy::wohoo::coolio::dance::dance::crib::test:
:test::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Congratulations Babydream !!!!!!!!!!!! Sooooooooo So pleased for you honey bunny xxx 

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:thumbup::baby::cloud9::happydance::bfp::crib::yellow::dance::yipee::headspin::friends::drunk::juggle::fool::icecream::wine::wohoo::loopy::rain::bunny:​


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I told you Tink had one of her feelings about this month :winkwink: :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

tis, a lovely month isnt it our tink!:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

What a gift for her DH, on Fathers day!!!! Oh my, that's really made my day, so pleased for her x


----------



## mothercabbage

:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

newest bump buddy! my siggy changed :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Oh well what exciting news congrats babydream :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

OMG congratulations Tunde!! That is wonderful news!!!!!:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::juggle:
:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::tease::tease::tease::tease::tease::tease::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::rain::rain::rain::rain::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

How many dpo is she when is her due date all the details please?:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I got my siggy changed too :happydance: x

Ok, niggles all gone, decided to wait for the Pork :haha: gonna make a bacon sarny and a cuppa for me n DH instead. Catch you all in a bit x


----------



## babyhopes2010

19+3 Bump pic
#
i think it shrunk since last week tho lol
https://img64.imageshack.us/img64/9571/191td.jpg


----------



## coral11680

Tink hope its the start for you would be nicer than being induced! Although looks like the induction may be easier if you are getting pains now! So exciting!


----------



## babydream

thank you girls, i still can't believe it!!!! When i expected it the least. We didn't b'd properly this month, i had my fertile window right after SA appointment so no fresh sperm there, really. We didn't use lube this month and i got up right after b'ding to get water. But still!!!! Here we are!!!! Happy father's day! wooooohooooooo


----------



## mothercabbage

woooohoooooooooooooooooooooooo indeed!!


----------



## coral11680

Wow thats amazing, seems like you werent really trying when it happened. Sometimes people find thats when they fall when they are not trying right! :happydance: Have you worked out your due date yet? Congrats again xxx


----------



## babydream

FF says 26th Feb 2012. I need a scan at 8wks due my mc two years ago so i'd find out then hopefully. I'm sooooooo scared!! I want this bean to stay!!!


----------



## coral11680

Yes it is a scary time but I think this is a sticky one lots of sticky bean :dust:


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> thank you girls, i still can't believe it!!!! When i expected it the least. We didn't b'd properly this month, i had my fertile window right after SA appointment so no fresh sperm there, really. We didn't use lube this month and i got up right after b'ding to get water. But still!!!! Here we are!!!! Happy father's day! wooooohooooooo

BABYDREAM AUNTY T!!!! OMG!!! I CANT BELIEVE IT WHAT A PERFECT FATHERS DAY PRESENT. I'M IN BLOODY TEARS HERE WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS MY DARLING SO SO SO VERY HAPPY FOR U XXXXXXXXX
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:yellow::blue::pink::yellow::blue::pink::yellow::blue::pink:
:crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Woohoo Babydream!!! I have a bump buddie 

:cloud9: I am over the moon for you :cloud9: Congratulations :happydance:

We will be really close together as my EDD is 21/02/2012 (LMP) or 23/02/12 (Ovulation)

x x x


----------



## phoebe

Coooooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!
gorgeous DD's apologies for my absence, has been bally crazy here. Hope all is good with u all. Cant see the screen b/c of BD's wonderful news!!!!!!
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Happy Father's Day Ding Dong's and Happy Anniversary Tink!

I got 2-3 weeks on my digi this am  YAY x


----------



## mothercabbage

today is a good day!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

*WELL BLOW ME DOWN 
CONGRATULATIONS BABYDREAM, ITS ABOUT TIMEEEEEEEEEEEE PMSL*​* *

:happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::mail::hangwashing::pink::blue::yellow::brat::laugh2::plane::dance::dance::muaha::muaha::bike::boat::yipee::friends::headspin::hugs2::serenade::shipw::smug::drunk::fool::juggle::football::wohoo::wohoo::wine::wine::loopy::loopy::rain::rain::holly:​
*Sooooooooooooooooo pleased sweetie and loads of sticky dust *lovely :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## phoebe

certainly is Cabs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## babydream

OMG!!! Jenn you preggo too??????? I had to read it twice!!!! Congratulations, i didn't know i haven't been on lately! Omg omg omg omg we are true bump buddies wooohooooo, yes yes yes, well done you and me Jenn, finally !!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

It is a wonderful day i'm still just grinning lololol Phoebe, when is your little ding dong coming??????? I thought it was yesterday xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> Coooooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!
> gorgeous DD's apologies for my absence, has been bally crazy here. Hope all is good with u all. Cant see the screen b/c of BD's wonderful news!!!!!!
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Awww Pheobe so glad you come online before tomorrow :hugs: I hear you not been so good hope your feeling a bit better today? :kiss:


----------



## babydream

Oooh i need a new ticker!!! lol


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> It is a wonderful day i'm still just grinning lololol Phoebe, when is your little ding dong coming??????? I thought it was yesterday xxxxxx

I cant stop grinning/weeping (happy tears) tooTomorrow providing :baby: wants out today!!!! Lots and lots of activity going today xxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> Coooooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!
> gorgeous DD's apologies for my absence, has been bally crazy here. Hope all is good with u all. Cant see the screen b/c of BD's wonderful news!!!!!!
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Awww Pheobe so glad you come online before tomorrow :hugs: I hear you not been so good hope your feeling a bit better today? :kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks Popples xxx feeling better but not IYKWIM walking like John Wayne today!!! :rofl: Hows u and ur bumpkin?? xxx:hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

I sure am Babydream, sounds really weird but i always truely believed we would get there together, about time huh! And yes get a ticker it feels surreal but amazing!
Happy & Healthy 9 months to us. . . What a great day  x


----------



## poppy666

John Wayne is a nice vision NOT :haha: Im good thanks sweetie, getting excited two new additions this week and now two new BFPs in a month :happydance::happydance: GREAT MONTH :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Good Luck Phoebe 

:flower: Im sure you will do an amazing job :flower: x


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Oooh i need a new ticker!!! lol

Yes go get a ticker :happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> John Wayne is a nice vision NOT :haha: Im good thanks sweetie, getting excited two new additions this week and now two new BFPs in a month :happydance::happydance: GREAT MONTH :hugs
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm so graceful n elegant lol:haha::haha:. Been looking forward to going to hosp all wk, now its here i dont wanna go!!!!!! :wacko::wacko: can i hide at ur house????:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> And yes its been a wonderful month for our team, hope this starts a nice tidal wave of :bfp::bfp: for the rest of the gang :thumbup::thumbup::winkwink: xxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

well ive celebrated in style, a whole packet of cookies and a brew!:haha:
lovely ticker our babydream!!:yipee:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: Pheobe, Awww :hugs: Just remember your body is made for this and your finally going to be a mummy to your long awaited son/daughter tomorrow :kiss: You'll be fine. Good luck for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Ahhh Jenn i had a weird feeling too lol I'm still very scared though, oooohhhh paranoia started pmsl

Pheebs good luck for tomorrow, i can't wait to see our first little ding dong lol And then next is Tink. I can't stop grinning...ner ner ner lmao


----------



## phoebe

Right ladies i will be back later, the last chest of drawers is finally finished woohoo!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: gotta put the last of :baby: stuff away yeehaa xxxx TTFN and enjoy the rest of ur day my lovelys xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

All the best if you dont manage to get back on Pheobe :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww mi Dum dum gonna be a mum mum!!:happydance: hope you have a speedy labour! cant wait to see baby DD!!!!!:happydance:
as for the mega bump title...i think its coming my way :dohh:
hope all other ding dongs are well!:thumbup: xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







P19-06-11_11.19.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poppy666

Like looking at your bump MC makes mine look smaller :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: what a difference a few months make!!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







11th dec 10.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 1









P19-06-11_11.19.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Like looking at your bump MC makes mine look smaller :haha:

baby is transverse today, so it feels higher up and a bit uncomfy....but he is half way to head down i suppose :rofl:
how are you today poppy?? :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Its growing by the fecking day mine:haha: not nearly as big as yours tho pmsl x Im good thanks bit bored pfft


----------



## babydream

I want a lovely bump like all yours!!!! Ah the waiting...lol


----------



## poppy666

LOL BD im gonna screenshot that comment and when your hugeeeeeeeeeeeeee re-post it :haha: aww bless you'll get one soon enough. Hows your partner taken the news?


----------



## coral11680

Wow so two bfp in one week! They say things come in threes so who's next? :haha: that will be great Jenny and babyd going through it together!

Nice bump mc you'll be catching up to me soon:haha: perfect bump though:thumbup:

I'll be mega bump after Tuesday for three weeks then it's mc's title :rofl: can't believe two :baby: ding dongs will be here in two days! So exciting. Did you see our weight and sex guesses Phoebe?
Phoebe, if I don't see you later good luck for tomorrow and can't wait to hear the good news! You'll do great Hun and be an amazing mummy:hugs:

Tink anymore twinges?


----------



## mothercabbage

i will also quote that post about wanting a bump like mine..:haha: im glad im in the final stretch now..im too old for this......:jo:


----------



## mothercabbage

https://s1141.photobucket.com/albums/n589/mothercabbage/?action=view&current=V130611_19420002.mp4


----------



## coral11680

Love the video mc, it's so cool isn't it. I've grabbed my video camera a few rimes and the little madam always calms down by then! :haha:


----------



## babydream

Is it ok to have weird feelings in tummy??? Not quite af cramps but something! Here comes the whining lol

Hubby came home after I told him on the phone crying. When he got in his eyes were red lol been crying too lol Bless!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> https://s1141.photobucket.com/albums/n589/mothercabbage/?action=view&current=V130611_19420002.mp4

OMG MC Rhys a little wriggler, aww cant wait to feel this one.. great vid


----------



## China girl

*omg....congrats babyd/tunde!!!!!!!*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::rain::rain::rain::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

I am so pleased for you and your DH:hugs:

Phoebe, good luck tomorrow :hugs:

MC, I like the video:thumbup:

Poppy, when do you leave for Turkey??....I know its coming up...I bet you can't wait:flower:

To all my other DD's hiya:hi:


----------



## coral11680

Babyd, yes is normal, your uterus is busy stretching etc. I had lots of aches etc. Try not to worry hun. :awww: DH is over the moon too!:happydance:

Hi China :hi:


----------



## poppy666

Hiya CG :flower:


I go on the 9th 3wks away getting bit excited, how you feeling?


----------



## China girl

At the moment SUPER DUPER HAPPY for my DD sisters!!

But work has me stressed and depresssed:dohh:at the moment. Looking forward to my vacation as well:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm doing dinner and i feel so sick today and lots of cramping on my left side x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

Rhys was being pretty quiet on that video...he's a wiggler alright, im sure im gonna get a foot through my cervix anyday now:haha:
is that all until you go on hols poppy?...i best get a post card!:thumbup::tease:
:hugs: china..hope work gets better for you:kiss:
:dust: caz xx


----------



## poppy666

Think that would hurt a bit dont you :rofl::rofl: Postcard on it way even tho i'll be back before it lands on your doormat :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: hope you have a brill time!!how long are you going for a week or 2?...i soooo want to go on holiday, do you think theyll let me fly?:shrug: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

LOL My airline wouldnt, they said up to 28wks.. some airlines allow further on, but think your stuck in Selby missy till Rhys here. Only going for 10 nights never been away with a toddler, my other 3 were about 7,8 and 9 when we went Turkey with them. Its ok tho OH can run around after korben i'll be too busy panting n being a narky cow with the heat :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: get a water spray and drink loads!:jo:....selby it is then.................ill get out the fake tan!! :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

1st bubba mom on siggy, a lady from the 3peats thread that i post on!!:yipee: (best get over there coral!)


----------



## poppy666

Awww what she have?


----------



## puppycat

Really don't want to bring the thread down but got BFN this morning on CB Digi. :(

Congrats to BD on your BFP hun, that's fantastic for you :hugs:

Good luck to you Phoebe, hope you get all sorted before tomorrow :hugs:

MC loved that video, can't believe how active he is!

:dust: Caz x


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: puppycat..:dust::dust::dust:

the lady on the other thread had a little boy!:blue: called Jadiel..:happydance:


----------



## natalies1982

hi all just popping on to say good luck to Phoeboe and tinkerbell for 2morrow and tuesday see you have section and induction.

also congrats as seen a couple of you have had BFP :)

im 39 weeks today if James isnt here by next monday (40+1) im being induced. 

hope ur al keeping well


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh wow Natalies how time flies.

Oh and good luck Pheobe for tomorrow and Tink for Tuesday if I don't come on here tomorrow


----------



## poppy666

Hey Nat good luck and fx'd James decided to come before next week :hugs: pop on and let us know sweetie xx


----------



## poppy666

SB cute piccy sweetie, hope your ok xx


----------



## natalies1982

well being induced wouldnt be a bad thing. as samuel was such a quick labour im worried we wont get to the hospital on time. plus matthew has so many problems we need to sort out care for him. if it happens at 2am i would have to get ambulance to hospital and jon would miss baby being born so i wont mind to much if im induced.


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks poppy  I forgot I took that photo he looks so tiny that blue hat he is wearing was one of my dolls hats when I was a kid lol 

Saw Rebecca today so dainty and sweet hardly cries and wakes up every 3hrs on the dot for milk  Putting weight on now think she is up to 5lb again. But surprised that she is not on prem milk/lbw milk (Nutriprem2 which Mckenzie was on) she is on normal SMA milk. SIL enoyed that outreach team from NICU is not coming now as really busy and Rebecca is not in high need. I tried to explain to SIL that it is good means that she is doing well and doesn't need extra help but you know!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

HEY NATALIES! I know what you mean about induction, although I a natural labour isn't often not as hard as an induction, I kinda feel better knowing I'll be in hospital, with DH, and pain relief :haha: I too have lightening fast labours once they actually get going. I'll be thinking of you honey, and praying it either starts at a time when you have someone to care for matthew, or time will fly till your induction :hugs: Make sure you let us know wont you?! so exciting :happydance: x

Thanks for the well wishes sleeping bubs, glad the baby is doing well :hugs: x

Puppycat, those digi's are 25miu, your not out yet honey :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww best wishes for JoJo! How exciting! Loved the video MC, i left it too long for Lily I think, she can't move very much anymore :haha: x


----------



## Hopes314

babydream congrats :hugs: amazing news!

pheebyweeby-good luck tomorrow, hope we are kept updated, i just can't wait!


----------



## puppycat

Does anyone know anything about these?

Found it in corner shop but DH home so can't study the box :haha:

clicky


----------



## poppy666

Yes Puppycat i do...................... just piddle on them and lets see that line :haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yup they are 25miu, so accurate around the day you miss your period Puppycat x

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Home-Pregnancy-Test-1st-Pack/dp/B002MPFI08


----------



## puppycat

ok go tweak Tink!!

25miu again pfffffffffff
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0100.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## poppy666

You like piddling on less sensitive tests dont ya :dohh: :haha: Think Tink tweaking x


----------



## puppycat

Lol Pops I'm going out of my mind, the one shop didn't have any, Waitrose only had CB Digi and the other only had these :dohh:

Superdrug tomorrow - watch AF arrive tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No tweaking showing anything really :( sorry PC x


----------



## puppycat

damn :(


----------



## poppy666

Tink you heard anything off Phoebe? Bet she nervous now bless her.

Puppycat get a more sensitive test sweetie x


----------



## phoebe

Hi my lovelies xxxxxx:hi::hi::hi::hi::howdy::howdy::howdy:
Thank u all so very much for the well wishes, muchos gracias:thumbup::thumbup: Just wanted to pop on before i hit the hay. And just in case i dont get the chance for a morning post. Mission accomplished with all the unpacking, cleaning and general nesting lol. feeling very sore now for my efforts:wacko: 
@ Corally yes i did see all the predictions thanks hun, i see the :blue: out weighs the :pink: well not long now til we all find out:happydance::happydance: xxxx
@ Poppy yep i am pretty nervous now, go as far to say i am s*****g bricks:haha::haha:xxxx
Had a emotional evening was grizzling in the bath feeling overwhelmed by it all, our last nite as a couple. I bloody hope i can cut the mustard and be a half decent mummy.

I also wanted to say it has been a wonderful journey to share this with you Darling DD's, it has made it so much more of a easier journey. Thankyou for putting up with my ups and downs. l love you all so dearly and i would have been lost without you all xxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:
:friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends:


----------



## poppy666

I think being a good mummy is gonna come so natural to you sweetie, take care of yourself and enjoy your last night as a couple cos your gonna be parents come tomorrow evening :hugs::hugs:

Wooohooo excited now :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Poppy, just gonna have a snuggle up with OH and try to chillax now. i will keep u all posted via Tink. May.............just may OH have password to give info, just in case Tink's too busy so to speak. Take care hunny, will be back soon as i can possibly can. Hugs xxxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

OH WOW!!!! HUUUUUUUUGE CONGRATS BABYD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:​
babyd, that's just some of the most awesome news hun!! i'm so happy for you hunni :kiss: i'll be praying for you all along for a H&H 9 months!!! :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

phoebe, hun i realize you may not get a chance to read this now before you go in to the hospital, but i wanted to take a mo to let you know that you have come a long way sweetie, and it's all totally worth it!!! you are going to be an awesome mum!!! your heart is so filled with compassion and kindness, your lo will always know what it means to be loved and treasured!! i can't wait to see piccies of our first baby ding dong :baby: I sorta think it's a boy :blue:, but by this time tomorrow, we'll all know for sure! :winkwink::thumbup: thank you from the bottom of my heart for sticking with us through this journey! i know you will be crazy busy after lo comes, but i hope you will pop in every once in a while to let us know how you all are getting on. you've been a trooper and no matter what tomorrow brings, you will get through it and come out feeling like you've reached heaven on the other side :cloud9: all my love, V :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs, slept as long as I could, now up at crack of dawn thinking of our Phoebe :hugs: Awwww I so hope today runs smoothly for her. I'm doing nothing today so will certainly be around to update you all from her, and should it run into tomorrow, I have an IPhone so I can still do it from hospital. Will be a good distraction.

So, last day at home preggers with Lilypie. Its very surreal. I too feel a soppy moment coming along for laters :haha: 

PK, lovely words there, I'll tell her how lovely it was when I text her this morning to wish her well :hugs: x


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies

Thinking of Phoebles too today, hope she texts you Tink and lets you know how things are progressing, can't wait to see him/her!!

No AF as yet, CD29, we shall see what today brings...

Thanks for sticking with my insane POAS addiction ladies :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Puppycat, I was a POAS addict also :haha: I had a bag full of tests in my wardrobe, about 6 weeks into my pregnancy I got rid of them. I put the bag in my neighbours wheely bin, I had visions of the bin men dropping it and hundreds of tests all over the road :haha: It literally was HUNDREDS :rofl: FX af doesn't arrive x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I have heard from Phoebe, she's ok, just very nervous! I've sent our best wishes and she sends hers. I'll update as and when I hear from her x


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies, I'm out in a min to get my hair highlighted and cut. Will be back laters. thinking of Phoebe! Let us know what happens Tink:winkwink: And although you have an iphone maybe I could be the relay messenger when you have lily?? It would be so exciting for me!:haha: I can keep the ding dongs updated with your progress?

Ok be back soon, enjoy your last preggo day Tink!! So exciting:happydance: xx


----------



## puppycat

Yeh Tink, pass your number on to Coral so we know what's happening with you AND Phoebles :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Exciting few das ahead :happydance:

Coral enjoy the pampering, i get mine done at weekend got roots going on here badly :haha:


Puppycat loads of :dust::dust::dust: for you :hugs:

afm just getting ready got midwife at 11am, so just popping on x


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: today is our phoebe's day!:yipee: tooo excited for words!!

tink...:hugs: and :kiss: tomorrow is your day!!! im gonna cryyyyyyyyyyyyyy..:haha:

poppy...have fun at MW :hugs::kiss: xx

PC..:dust::dust::dust:
asfm.....sunny here so doing a bit of washing..:laundry:


----------



## mothercabbage

sorry ..... :wave: and :hugs: coral have fun having your hair done, not jelous muchhhhhhhhh:dohh::haha:......xxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!

Im proper excited for Phoebe! Can't wait to hear the news 

Afm i have my 1st midwife appointment on Thursday! im going out for lunch today with my friend yum yum. . . i need the morning sickness to come or i am going to be a whale! I cannot stop eating lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coralista, Yes you can be my updater :haha: x

MC, I'm in a soppy ol mood, so don't be making me cry :cry: :haha: x

Jenny, like you say, enjoy your appetite, as it might not last long! x

Poppy, hope you get on ok at the midwife x

Morning Puppycat :wave: x


----------



## puppycat

Morning, going to pop into town shortly, just waiting for energy to return after scrubbing my rug... I'm either getting old or lazy... possibly both :haha:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,


----------



## poppy666

Hi CG :flower:

Back from midwife's she listen to heart again said all healthy even tho i cant feel movement yet... lol she said ' your tummy is soft' :haha: i persume they generally all hard by now? :shrug: Its hard when im stood up but not when lying down.

Gonna have a :coffee: now.


----------



## laurah8279

Afternoon ladies!:flower:

Glad your Midwife's appointment went well Popp. 

Sooooo excited for you Tink, last day of being preggers eh? Bet you can't wait to meet her!:happydance:

So, I am feel so unbelievably tired that I feel lazy! :blush: I just don't have energy at all at the moment. 

Really wanted to get into swimming 3 times a week and yoga at least twice a week but so far not managed to do more than twice a week swimming and twice a week Yoga. I wanted to go swimming today but I just have zero energy:cry:!

Is it so bad if I don't exercise 5 times a week during the first trimester? I am hoping that in 3 weeks time I will get my energy back and get back into the swing of it to make up for it?

xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

19+3 Bump pic
#
i think it shrunk since last week tho lol
https://img64.imageshack.us/img64/9571/191td.jpg


----------



## poppy666

I had more energy 1st Tri than i have now in 2nd Tri :shrug: just exercise when you can


----------



## poppy666

Looks cute babyhopes :hugs: my midwife said i was 19+1 today but dunno how she got me a day ahead on that silly wheel thing they use.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym took dogs round the field and now chilling symptom wise feel sick and cramps good luck to phoebe thinking of you x x x


----------



## poppy666

Caz you not tested yet cos your 11dpo arnt you?

Im stalking today wonder how Pheebs is.


----------



## laurah8279

babyhopes2010 said:


> 19+3 Bump pic
> #
> i think it shrunk since last week tho lol
> https://img64.imageshack.us/img64/9571/191td.jpg

Very cute bump!! :winkwink:


----------



## China girl

I pray that our Phoebe has a quick labor!!! So EXCITED!!!

Laura, don't worry your energy will come back. Be proud that your doing it twice week:thumbup:..

BabyHopes...looking lovely:flower:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
Caz & Puppy

Hiya:hi: Poppy:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

BFN for me on Superdrug and had pinkish CM so I'm guessing AF is on route - if a little late.

I don't usually have any build up it's usually here with a bang but either way it'd be nice to know where I am!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0115.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## poppy666

Is there no faint line IRL puppycat?


----------



## puppycat

lol Poppy don't start :haha: you know what a squinter I am!!!

I took the damn thing apart but I think I'm seeing things - wouldn't it be a BFP on 14dpo?? Meh.


----------



## poppy666

:haha: sorry i thought i saw something but could be cos i got line eye :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

They are always getting me a day or two out with that silly wheel. I am constantly correcting them, and they are constantly giving me 'the look' :haha: So your bellie is soft? Mine was about then, like you harder when I was stood up. I can't really see how that makes a difference with feeling movement? Ah well :haha: Glad all is fine with bubba x

Beautiful bump babyhopes! I don't think its any smaller? I think its a little higher x

Laura, thanks for the well wishes! I'm very excited too :haha: I really wouldn't worry too much about exercise, I think its very common to feel totally exhausted in the first tri. Do what feels good for you x


----------



## poppy666

Tink lets just face it im a fatty :haha::haha: once i wake in the morning i have a rock hard ball up to my belly button, but once im moving and i lay back down its gone.. i think she hides in my back plenty of room yet. I didnt see her reason to say my stomach was soft:shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Caz :wave: yes any plans to test? chart looks nice and consistant! :hugs: x

Puppycat :hugs: for the BFN I got line eye too! x


----------



## puppycat

Look what you made me do!!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0116.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0117.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0118.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

BTW no update on Phoebe, I'll text her soon to remind her were thinking of her :hugs: x

Just had the 'Booby' woman over :haha: (breastfeeding councillor) It was good to refresh my memory on it all, and I got to play with a baby doll :haha: Coral, she doesn't make you get your boobies out but she does give you the doll to try out the position with :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Puppycat, I've cracked open a few Superdrug tests in my time, still got line eye :haha: x


----------



## LEW32

Grr...I erased my long post by accident- let's try this again!

I popped in to see if there was any news on Pheebs and I guess I missed some other big news this weekend.....

CONGRATULATIONS TUNDE!! So happy for you hun! What a great Father's day gift!
:happydance::happydance::thumbup::baby::kiss::hugs::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

MC- I loved the video of Rhys moving- my LO seems to stop anytime I try to capture the movement or tell my OH to come feel....

Coral- growing a nice bump there! I need to take a 35 week pic!

Tink - I wish you the VERY best tomorrow- can't wait to hear!

Poppy- glad your midwife appt went well- you will be feeling movement any day now I am sure!

Puppycat- :hugs: hun, sorry for BFN

:hi: CG, PK, Hopes, Jenny, and any other DD I missed.... love you all!


----------



## caz & bob

poppy no not going to hun my cycle on clomid is between 28 to 31 if i don't see af then i am going to test wooppp babyhopes love your little bump hun awww puppycat not sore if i can see ewt hun x x x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Pheobe- GL with your induction today and I can't wait to see the pics of your little one and to hear about how everything is coming along

Tink- can't believe that little Lilyanne will be coming tomorrow I'm so excited for you

Babydream- Wow congratulations to you and DH! I got my bfp on a cycle when we didn't really try either such a great surprise isn't it

MC- Rhys is really moving around a lot that is so neat to see I hope that he doesn't move around quite that much after he's born also I think your bump looks average to me doesn't look too big for 31weeks 

Poppy- I don't know about the soft stomach thing I don't see what that has to do with anything

Puppycat- sorry about the bfn I thought that I saw a little line on the SD but maybe I'm just seeing things

Caz- have you tested yet?

:wave: CG I hope that work calms down and gets a little less stressful for you

Coral- have fun getting your hair done! Your bump has definately grown as well but you look great and after our 1st two ding dong babies are born this week you'll be next 

asfm- 8more days until my scan and I can't wait been feeling movement a little more often now had a very busy Father's day yesterday put on a pretty big bbq at my house so now I'm totally exhausted


----------



## poppy666

Ok Caz will be patient and wait :haha:


Puppycat no cant see anything now its out of casing :cry: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

MommyV no i dont either, never had that midwife but she did make me feel a bit paranoid about movement this being my 5th. Heard healthy heartbeat so know she's doing ok in there, be glad for my scan too next week :happydance:


----------



## MommyV

Maybe something with baby or placenta positioning Poppy baby girl seems to be completely healthy I'm sure you'll start feeling the movement soon enough

Puppycat I don't see anything on the cracked open test either


----------



## LEW32

Poppy - what day next week is your scan? Yay!

Tink- I wish we had 'Booby' ladies that came to our houses here in the states....I am so nervous that I won't know what I am doing with BF and fail.... 

The hospital I am going to does have lactation consultants- but they don't make house calls after you go home.... hopefully I do it right!
My neighbor has BF her 2 kids and she seems to know whats going on - so may need to ask for her help.

Coral - are you really the next one after Tink?


----------



## poppy666

Yeah :hugs: thought i felt something yesterday, think i may have been squishing her cos i was on all fours scrubbing the rug lol and i felt some tapping near my pubic bone, im relaxing and trying not to worry :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Lew 30th my Scan :thumbup: Is it not Ladybeautiful next or is it coral? :wacko:


----------



## LEW32

Haven't seen Ladyb on in a while, but I think she is due the same day as me or a day before.... 
Coral is having scheduled C-sect though- have you seen any word from LadyB lately?


----------



## coral11680

Hey ladies,

Tink thanks for the heads up on the doll:haha: should be interesting.

Poppy glad mw went went, I'm sure u will feel the baby soon.

Puppy cat sorry for bfn:hugs:

Lew glad you are doing well.

Yes I think I'm next after tink, ladyb was due around the time lew and I were due but I'm going in 11days early so I will be first unless lew or ladyb go into labour.

Tink any reply from Phoebe yet?


----------



## caz & bob

MommyV said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Pheobe- GL with your induction today and I can't wait to see the pics of your little one and to hear about how everything is coming along
> 
> Tink- can't believe that little Lilyanne will be coming tomorrow I'm so excited for you
> 
> Babydream- Wow congratulations to you and DH! I got my bfp on a cycle when we didn't really try either such a great surprise isn't it
> 
> MC- Rhys is really moving around a lot that is so neat to see I hope that he doesn't move around quite that much after he's born also I think your bump looks average to me doesn't look too big for 31weeks
> 
> Poppy- I don't know about the soft stomach thing I don't see what that has to do with anything
> 
> Puppycat- sorry about the bfn I thought that I saw a little line on the SD but maybe I'm just seeing things
> 
> Caz- have you tested yet?
> 
> :wave: CG I hope that work calms down and gets a little less stressful for you
> 
> Coral- have fun getting your hair done! Your bump has definately grown as well but you look great and after our 1st two ding dong babies are born this week you'll be next
> 
> asfm- 8more days until my scan and I can't wait been feeling movement a little more often now had a very busy Father's day yesterday put on a pretty big bbq at my house so now I'm totally exhausted

no hun not testing my cycles are between 28 to 31 if i don't get af buy then i will test wooppp x x x


----------



## MommyV

Caz- I hope af doesn't show up and you get to test

any updates from Pheobe yet?


----------



## poppy666

Think we all look like the expectant father waiting for updates about Pheobe :haha:

Tink not heard anything yet.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Bump suddenly shrunk today :haha: Lily is between my legs and making me walk like I have a melon hanging out of my foof :haha: x

No update yet from Phoebe. I am sending a text now to tell her were thinking about her x
 



Attached Files:







Last bump pic.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Tink the wording at the bottom brought a tear to my eye :cry: great last shot :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hi girls, hope all okay, i keep checking in to see if there's any news from phoebe lol

Having a weird day today. I had a cry at Claire this morning cause my paranoia is out of control. I just can't believe that after all those months of struggle it is actually happening and i find it too good to be true and waiting for the moment when i have a sharp pain and blood stain on pants. I'm so worried this baby will be taken away from me any minute. I need a slap. I have tiny aches, twinges, poking feeling in tummy and you will laugh but i'm too scared to push on the toilet. I'm a complete wreck. I didnt even call gp yet, i just want to let it sink in and see how it goes. Last time i called her when i found out i was preggo, by the time i got to the app i had to tell her i miscarried. Also, so much work came in for the next month i've no idea how i'm gonna cope but we really need the money more than ever. Ok, whining over lol

Poppy, glad mw app went well, PC sorry for bfn, tink i'm so excited for you. Hello everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww BD i know its a worrying time and your body's going through massive changes etc, but this baby is here to stay lovely :hugs::hugs: Im still scared to push in the bathroom :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

stalking for dum dum update xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww Babydream :hugs: its such an emotionally overwhelming time, especially after such a long time trying! Take each day as it comes, and TRY you hardest to keep positive x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nothing from DumDum yet MC, i texted her, but she hasn't texted back so FX things are in full swing x


----------



## caz & bob

girls just been on the phone to my cousin she id getting transfer to a different hospital for a more detailed scan shes still losing fluid and losing green and cream discharge and shes on antibiotics they think the bby has some thing wrong with her skull x x x


----------



## poppy666

Caz will keep her in my prayers, when will she be having the scan?


----------



## mothercabbage

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (5 members and 0 guests)
mothercabbage, poppy666+, babydream+, Tinkerbellxxx+, mrswil

being stalked....again...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## MommyV

aww Caz I'll be praying for your cousin


----------



## mothercabbage

caz & bob said:


> girls just been on the phone to my cousin she id getting transfer to a different hospital for a more detailed scan shes still losing fluid and losing green and cream discharge and shes on antibiotics they think the bby has some thing wrong with her skull x x x

:hugs: caz..thinking of you xx:kiss:


----------



## poppy666

:wave: Amy.


Im eating curry again, never had it before use to hate the smell, but having a very light one nom nom.


----------



## babydream

Oh dear! Praying for your cousin, Caz, hope she and baby will be okay xx


----------



## poppy666

Does nobody live near Pheobe? could go stalk hospital :haha:


----------



## babydream

We could phone the hospital and ask about her???? lol


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (5 members and 0 guests)
> mothercabbage, poppy666+, babydream+, Tinkerbellxxx+, mrswil
> 
> being stalked....again...:rofl::rofl:

MC..I don't get it:nope:


----------



## poppy666

pmsl go on then pretend to be her sister


----------



## China girl

Oh Caz, I'm sorry to hear that. I will be praying for you guys.


----------



## mothercabbage

ok china.... mrsamyrach was banned from bnb for her posts to me..(she said i looked a smack head on my after birth pic)...so she re-joined bnb in the name of MRSWIL.....and now she stalks our thread! lol...


----------



## caz & bob

poppy666 said:


> Caz will keep her in my prayers, when will she be having the scan?

 poppy i think tomorrow as soon as she get the other hospital hun i will keep u all posted x x x


----------



## LEW32

Oh Caz- I am so sorry- keeping baby and mommy in my prayers!

Thinking about Pheebs- hope things are in full swing and going well!


----------



## poppy666

Hmmmm ok lets put bets on when Pheobe will deliver :thumbup:


Im going to say

Sex : Boy
Weight : 8lb 4oz
Time : 7.40pm


----------



## puppycat

Hmmm sorry Phoebles but I'm gonna say tomorrow morning about 4.15am - anyone phoned hospital yet? :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

my guess x
girl x
10.00pm x
7lb 6oz x


----------



## pk2of8

hi girls :hi:

waiting to hear news on phoebe as well...hopefully no news is good news and that she's just all caught up and things are progressing safely and quickly :hugs:

caz, your poor cousin! i'll be praying for her and baby as well. your chart is looking wonderful sweetie...maybe this will be it for you! :thumbup:

babyd, the paranoia is easy to let it get out of control. :hugs: just try to focus on everyday kinds of things and just what you have directly in front of you. i know it's nearly impossible, but you'll get through it :kiss: maybe try to get some digi tests to see that the weeks change like some of the other girls did. that will help relieve your mind some. :hugs:

coral, enjoy your hair appt! i'm way overdue for one myself and dying to go to the salon again! :haha:

poppy...belly soft. pfft. i swear, people say some of the most ridiculous things sometimes :hugs: it will be exciting to see your next scan!!! :happydance:

mommyv, very excited to see your scan too hun! :happydance:

puppy, i have line eye too hun :hugs: i hate the limbo waiting though. maybe you're a little later b/c you ov'd a little later this cycle, didn't you? maybe i'm confused :dohh::shrug:

tink, beautiful last bump pic sweetie :hugs: 

hopes, lew, jenn, MC, laura, babyhopes, China, ....anyone else i missed :kiss:

i'm in a "lurking" mood today, but i want to see how things get on with phoebe. i'm reading an ivf book. it's all SO complicated and so many things can go wrong. :wacko: we're still waiting on results from dh's new bloodwork for the genetic testing. i can't remember if i told you girls about friday's appt at the UR. it was fine...as to be expected. the UR said the same thing as the RE about dh's diagnosis of testicular failure and no meds will help, etc etc. we just have to move on with the ivf. if i already told you all that, sorry :blush: my mind is really mush right now with all the ivf stuff to think about. from what i'm reading so far, it seems that you have to go through a cycle with preparation for ivf before the actual ivf cycle, which would put us into august cycle for a potential egg retrieval (ER)/embryo transfer (ET). and that's only if the clinic gets moving on it immediately after our teaching session appt. ugh. so more waiting to come... :nope:


----------



## LEW32

My guess

Sex : Boy
Weight : 9lb 1oz
Time : 11.41pm


----------



## LEW32

:hi: pk!

I know the waiting must be hard, just remember that you are on the right track. I have a feeling IVF will work for you the first time...for some reason I feel September is your month!


----------



## mothercabbage

i guessed :pink:
8lb 11oz i think i said...well ill go with that..:thumbup:
deliver at...1:14am


----------



## poppy666

Im praying PK this will be it for you with IVF [-o&lt; and it comes quickly... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

yep me too, praying ivf works for you first time and you get that much wanted :baby: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I did Ov 2 days later this cycle - I changed my ticker to reflect that though so I dunno - who knows! Lol

Hope you get your BFP soon hun :dust: x


----------



## babyhopes2010

2.42am :pink: 7lbs 2 oz x


----------



## poppy666

All you lot are mean.... :haha: poor Pheobe in labour till nearly midnight with some of you and puppycat tomorrow morning?? pmsl

meanies the lot of ya :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

thank you lovelies :hugs:

just FYI- i've decided i'm going to re-structure the first post where we list all the ding dongs. i'm going to group us more like our siggy's reflect, with TTC ding dongs, pg ding dongs, and mommy ding dongs. i'll do it later today or this week some time. so i may be asking for updated info to get it all correct. i might need it in a pm rather than a post so it's easy to go back and find the info i'll be needing. anyway, just wanted to give you a head's up and once i decide exactly how i will post it and what info i'll need then i'll post it and maybe have you all pm me. :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

no probs pk :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Ok PK :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Cool :)


----------



## poppy666

Im not logging off here or going to bed till Tink updates us.... so Tink dont fall asleep lol Pfft we got all this lurking to do tomorrow too :haha:


----------



## babydream

Awww, pk, i hope the hospital gets on with it soon and won't have to wait for long. I'm praying for you hunni, i was devastated first when i was told we needed ivf but then i thought ' oh well, doesn't matter how, one way or another i'll get my wish'. Thank God it all worked out so far but haven't cancelled my follow up app with FS yet just in case something goes wrong.


----------



## babydream

I'm saying boy for phoebe 8lb at 10.30pm lol


----------



## puppycat

Oh forgot to tell you, when we went out for Father's Day yesterday my Uncle apparently asked my Nan if I was pregnant - she told me I 'am carrying a bit of weight' nice huh!!


----------



## pk2of8

yeah, babyd you should defo keep your appt with the FS. not even b/c something might go "wrong", but if you and dh want to try again in the future, then you want this process already started so you have the records to back you up iykwim. :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

what time was phoebe's induction scheduled to start? does anybody know?


----------



## poppy666

Think she had to be there for 8.30am but dont know when they'd have started induction.


----------



## LEW32

what time is it where pheebs lives? I have no idea....7:30?


----------



## babydream

6.36pm


----------



## poppy666

ok she got an hour to push him out with my guess COME ON PHEEBZ you can do it :haha:


----------



## babydream

Girls, can we eat quark and cottage cheese?????


----------



## poppy666

Safe cheeses in pregnancy 
Hard cheeses: smoked versions, caerphilly, cheddar, cheshire, derby, double gloucester, edam, emmental, English goat's cheddar, feta, gouda, gruyere, halloumi, havarti, jarlsberg, lancashire, manchego, orkney, paneer, parmesan, pecorino (hard), provolone, red leicester.

Soft, processed cheeses: garlic and herb roulade, cottage cheese, cream cheese, feta, goat's cheese without a white rind, mascarpone, mozzarella, processed cheese (such as cheese spread and cheese segments), quark, ricotta.

Yoghurts, probiotic drinks, fromage frais, soured cream and creme fraiche are all safe to eat. These include any variety, including natural, flavoured and live versions.


Unsafe cheeses in pregnancy 
Mould-ripened soft cheeses: brie, blue brie, cambozola, camembert, chaumes, chevre (goat's cheese with a white rind), pont l'eveque, taleggio, vacherin-fribourgeois.

Blue-veined cheeses: bergader, bleu d'auvergne, blue wensleydale, shropshire blue, danish blue, dolcelatte, gorgonzola, roncal, roquefort, stilton, tomme.

Soft, unpasteurised cheese, including goat's and sheep's cheeses: chabichou, pyramide, torta del cesar.


----------



## babydream

Thanks Poppy, goats cheese is best with the white rind! Damn it!! lol


----------



## lupinerainbow

Really sorry i have been mia, have quite a few problems going on my end at the moment.

Wishing the preg & ttc dingdongs lots of luck & hope the new bfp's stick :cloud9:

Will try to check in on you all more often, but can't promise it. Hopefully things will be better soon. 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Hey LR hope your ok sweetie, dont worry about us sounds like you got enough on your plate :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> ok china.... mrsamyrach was banned from bnb for her posts to me..(she said i looked a smack head on my after birth pic)...so she re-joined bnb in the name of MRSWIL.....and now she stalks our thread! lol...

Oh..okay. Gotcha MC:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

:thumbup: china..:haha:

stalking for updates.....:shrug:


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls lots of catching up pages but no Phoebe update? Tink still no reply? Hope she has the baby before midnight.

Feel much better now I've had my hair done. 

Babyd try not to worry Hun although it's easier said than done. I have a good feeling for you Hun.:hugs:

PK hope the ivf goes as planned first round Hun, you deserve it:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Well i guessed 7.40pm :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

Still no news? Hope all ok x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Not heard anything girls, I'm hoping she's ok. Knowing our Phoebe, she is probably highly emotional and doing her best to keep strong. She tends to just get on with things quietly doesn't she? I'll send one more text before I go to bed so she knows were rooting for her x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah hope she's ok too... is coral keeping us up to date about you tomorrow?


----------



## coral11680

Yes I will update everyone if that's ok tink :haha:. What time are you getting there? I have a day at home tomorrow just need to get bloods done first thing after school run then I'm home and stalking and holding my phone for tink updates! :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Good luck Tink xxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Have had this headache all flaming day and now I feel really sick :( have taken tabs just now but nothing yet. Weird tummy cramps too, not like AF cramps, like contractions almost - that makes no sense, they're higher than AF cramps and feel like tensing or something. Maybe I picked up a bug.

Think I'm going to have to go to bed and try and sleep it off.


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat get an early night sweetie hopefully feel better tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, yes I shall text you with all my updates, get ready for your phone to be buzzing :haha: I could just come on here but will be easier to just text Coral to do the relay, will save my battery anyhow :) x

Puppycat, hope it eases off for you honey, your having a wierd old cycle this time aren't you? If its BFN for you I hope af hurry's up so you can jump back on the TTC wagon x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi DD's!

No Phoebe update yet! I've not managed to get on since this am so thought i was going to log on to some baby news lol Im sure she is doing fab!

Babydream i have the same fear of the toilet :-( when i read your post i thought 'thank goodness im not the only one'! I am as petrified as you sweetie i just cannot believe it. Even when i lay in bed for some reason i think i could be doing damage by laying on my side rather than my back but i can't sleep on my back. . . i have gone nuts lol 
Today is the first day i have tried to be more laid back, i have stopped testing. I have one more digi left that i want to do at the end of this week to see 3+.
I phoned docs today and found out that my hcg at 14dpo was 56. . . from what i have read online this seems to be normal so going to try relax now.

Poppy glad you got on ok at midwife appointment 

PC sorry for bfn :-(

PK im rooting for you and DH and your IVF journey! (Are you aware of a girl called megg on bnb? she is going through IVF right now and is very inspiring)

Tink i just want to say a massive good luck to you for tomorrow and yay for Coral keeping is informed on the events! x


----------



## poppy666

Tink will wish you well and a safe arrival of your little girl Lilyanne tomorrow :hugs: Just incase i miss you when putting korben bed. Glad you or Coral will be updating cos its been a long day guessing how Pheobe's getting on lol


----------



## poppy666

Jenny think we all go through the knicker checking phase pmsl i still do it especially when you produce more cm whilst pregnant... get 1st Tri over then your worrying about something else in 2nd Tri :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

tink good luck tomorrow hun i will be thinking of you x x x


----------



## Jenny Penn

I think it's safe to say Poppy that i will worry until i hold this baby in my arms lol

Btw ladies this is my 8th day without a cigarette. . . woohoo! x


----------



## poppy666

You and me both Jenny cant do with the stress especially this pregnancy lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just got text from Phoebe, she's still preggo, they were late giving the first lot of gel as they were so busy. She's very emotional as she has just learnt they have stopped treating her grandads kidneys and lungs due to rapid onset dementia. As she's sat there being induced, he is upstairs in the hospital dying :cry: poor Phoebles :cry: :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwww thanks guys, I'll be posting in the morning before I go also :haha: or through the night :haha: well I wasn't able to sleep through the pregnancy, I don't fancy my chances much tonight although I'll try x


----------



## babydream

Awwwww poor phoebe!!!!!!!!!! What a day! Mixed emotions, i can't imagine how she's feeling. Omg I hope she's ok, she can't even be happy properly knowing what's going on upstairs, oh my! 

Tink, good luck hunni for tomorrow, we'll be stalking coral for news. Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww poor Pheobe bet she's emotional, she shouldnt need to be going through that too :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

awwww poor phoebe big big :hugs::hugs: x x x


----------



## MommyV

aww :hugs: for Pheobe so sad

Jenny great job not smoking!

Tink- hopefully you'll get a little sleep tonight gl for tomorrow cant wait to hear your updates


----------



## poppy666

Well at this rate you and Pheobe's babies are going to share the same birthday x


----------



## coral11680

Oh poor phoebe:cry: not what you want to worry about while in labour what a mix of emotions:cry: send her our love tink:kiss:

Tink good luck again for tomorrow and look forward to hearing all the updates, update at least every hour please!:haha: try to sleep and get some rest you'll need all your energy tomorrow. I can't believe it's your turn already just seems like yesterday you were posting your bfp pics! X


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I've passed on your regards DD's, such a shame its all at once for her. Yes Pops, provided they actually get me going tomorrow, I have visions of being made to wait all day to no avail :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok, gonna go try and sleep for a bit, bet I'm back soon :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

Night tink enjoy yor last night preggo. X


----------



## poppy666

See you in an hour then :haha: no try your best to get some sleep you need your energy :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Oh Phoebe...big :hugs:...love you dearly.

Tink, good luck tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Thought of another name tonight :dohh: Viola Rose...


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Thought of another name tonight :dohh: Viola Rose...

Viola....hmmmm


----------



## poppy666

lol i know your going to say noooooooooo Serenity :haha: Its just taking a while for it to grow on my OH, but women get their own way anyhow lol


----------



## MommyV

Poppy I kinda like Viola I may be a bit partial because my name starts with a V it's Veronica I don't know you don't have to make a definate decision yet so I would say if you like it keep the option open


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i am, will have a huge list before she's born lol. Right think i'll go bed before korben has me up. Night MommyV and CG :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

night night Poppy hope we have some good news in the am


----------



## China girl

Night Poppy!!

Hiya:hi: mommyV


----------



## LEW32

Just poppin on to wish u well Tink! I haven't gone to bed yet...bad lew.

Poor pheebs I hope she is ok.....thinking about u both all day tomorrow!


----------



## LEW32

Correction ...all day today...yikes gotta go to bed already


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs :wave:

I slept a little :haha: 

Phoebe texted as I got into bed to say her next lot of gel was due at 1am, which she should have got as long as labour ward wasn't too busy. She was cramping etc, but not in established labour. She sent her regards to you all :hugs: Hopefully I'll hear more this morning! If it goes past when they are actually inducing me, I'll forward the messages to Coral x

Love to all my buddies, TTC'ers and Preggo. I love you guys :haha: x

My turn for emotional outburst...

Ding Dongs, you have been my rock. I feel privileged to have shared the experience of TTC and pregnancy with you all. Its been a rocky ride, but you have all been there for me the whole time, and I love you all for it. Its not often you find a group of people that you feel connected with, but live far apart from. You all feel like family, and I thank God for you all :hugs: x

OK outburst over :rofl: I'm going to the hospital to have a baby today, OH MY DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is Tink signing off for today, the mega bump is about to land, Roger, over and out :haha: Wish me luck :winkwink: :hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning Ding Dongs :wave:
> 
> I slept a little :haha:
> 
> Phoebe texted as I got into bed to say her next lot of gel was due at 1am, which she should have got as long as labour ward wasn't too busy. She was cramping etc, but not in established labour. She sent her regards to you all :hugs: Hopefully I'll hear more this morning! If it goes past when they are actually inducing me, I'll forward the messages to Coral x
> 
> Love to all my buddies, TTC'ers and Preggo. I love you guys :haha: x
> 
> My turn for emotional outburst...
> 
> Ding Dongs, you have been my rock. I feel privileged to have shared the experience of TTC and pregnancy with you all. Its been a rocky ride, but you have all been there for me the whole time, and I love you all for it. Its not often you find a group of people that you feel connected with, but live far apart from. You all feel like family, and I thank God for you all :hugs: x
> 
> OK outburst over :rofl: I'm going to the hospital to have a baby today, OH MY DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is Tink signing off for today, the mega bump is about to land, Roger, over and out :haha: Wish me luck :winkwink: :hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Awwwwww Tink, we love you too, good luck. :cry::kiss::hugs::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

morning! :hi:

Glad you slept a little tink! We love you too and are happy to have you too!:hugs::kiss: We are lucky we live close so can have our babies grow up together how great is that!

Good luck for today we are thinking of you, we know you're a pro at it though:haha: send my number to pheebs if you would prefer. Oh I'm so excited!:happydance: :yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

All the best TINK xxx


----------



## puppycat

Awwww Tink you big softie!
Good luck honey. Fingers. crossed they're quicker with you than poor phoebles.
:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: and best wishes for a speedy delivery tink! xxxx

poor phoebe..:cry: xxxx

asfm....***yawns*** :coffee: time x

oh yea and POPPY! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...i love Serenity!!!! xxxx


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies

Just running a bath here, AF has arrived at last, only 2 days late - maybe it does coincide with oving 2 days late?

Anyway hope you're all ok today xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: pc...enjoy your bath xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Aww Tink i cannot believe your big day is here already! All the best and i hope you have a nice speedy delivery  

Poor Phoebe!!! U can do it sweetie. . . not be long now *hugs* x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just staying in for the washer man to come and take my washer to be fix and put me in another 1 why mine is being fix woopp wish they would hurry up symptom wise still feel a bit sick and cramps i will test Saturday if no af phoebe and tink good luck to you both your bbys will be her soon wooppp puppycat sorry hun big :hugs: x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: happy 5 weeks jenny!
caz:dust: for saturday!!:dust:


----------



## puppycat

:dust: Caz x


----------



## coral11680

hey girls just got back from getting my bloods done. Text Tink and she said she is booked in but hasn't seen anyone yet. I will update when she does. Oh and still nothing happening with Luan(Phoebe). I guess the induction is going to be slow for her.

Puppycat sorry the :witch: arrived:growlmad: :hug:

Caz good luck for Saturday.

Poppy I prefer Serenity to Viola. Although I do like the name Violet!

Happy 5 weeks Jenny:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

so the race is on for the first ding dong bubba!!:yipee: im excited!....guesses for tink then?? time and weight, we know tink has a :pink: bump:haha:
my guess... 9lb 4oz @ 946pm tonight :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Quick update from Tink, first lot of gel is in, now the waiting begins!


----------



## coral11680

I'm guessing 8lbs 5oz and 5.45pm tonight


----------



## puppycat

Ummm I'm going to say 7lb 9oz and 2.35am tomorrow x


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

PC, just a quick reminder our tink went for a growth scan a bit back and baby was estimated 8lb back then...:flower: just thought id remind you xx


----------



## mothercabbage

21 sleeps for you coral!!:yipee:


----------



## puppycat

Lol I'm gonna go with the Drs being wrong and her being a beautiful petite angel ;)


----------



## mothercabbage

lol, ok PC....

im having a crappy day...i feel like i could sit and rant for hours, im either stropping or close to tears!...fecking hormones!!!:growlmad:


----------



## caz & bob

9lb 8.00pm x x x


----------



## puppycat

rant away MC... :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

:hug: MC


----------



## laurah8279

:hugs: MC

Hope all goes well for Lovely Tink! :flower: 
Not long left for you now Coral too! :happydance:

:dust: For you Caz 

Happy 5 weeks Jenny :thumbup:

So I have my first scan date!!! :happydance: Its on Tuesday 12th July! I will be 12 weeks by then! :cloud9:

Cannot wait! Wishing the days away!!


----------



## mothercabbage

*ok rant warning!!*
PC said i could....my OH seemed to be a little distant so when i ask him whats the problem he goes on the defensive, i get paranoid and start crying:dohh: lots of other things that play on my mind also came out!..for Eg....im the size of a cow, i have the worst hair in the universe,needs all cutting off and a session of dye at the salon. im worried that ill have another horrible birth, im worried im going to get so big my belly will resemble a road map. my sisters split with her 13 years partner because some little scrotum batted his eye lids at her, he is a knob!! and my OH has said some stuff on FB to him, so i now have to deal with the results of his mouth running away with himself!!!hopefully my sis will see it just "blokes being blokes":growlmad:...........and thats just the tip of the iceberg ....


----------



## mothercabbage

also my best friends dad gets burried tomorrow...:cry:...she went to the chapel of rest yesterday to say goodbye and it wasnt a comforting experience for her :cry:


----------



## coral11680

Oh no MC :hugs: sounds like you have a lot going on sweetie. Everything is harder when your emotions run high in pregnancy also. I know I burst in to tears at the drop of a hat lately and never get any sympathy from DH:growlmad: . Just feel free to rant we don't mind thats what we are here for. Wish I could help somehow:hugs::kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Laura, glad you have your scan date, thats my c-section date!! :yipee: we can count down together!


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon :flower:

Thinking of you Pheobe hope bubba dont have you in labour all today lovely :kiss:

Tink good luck sweatheart :hugs:

MC huge hugs lovely if i lived nearer id be round cheering you up in a breath :hugs::hugs:

Coral, Puppycat and Laura hope your all well :kiss:

My guess for Tink

Girl :haha:
Weight 7lb 9oz 'I dont trust those scans for weight they got Rhys wrong'
Time 7pm

afm nothing been out shopping, weather shite so chillaxing now.


----------



## puppycat

Oh Mc - blame me!! :haha:

I'm sorry you've got so much all at once honey, I'm not sure if you're religious or not but whenever things get tough I always try to remember the 'footprints' poem - 'it was then that I carried you' it gives me comfort :hugs:

Can totally relate to men shooting their mouth off and being left to pick up the pieces - I can't offer any advice on that score but feel free to rant whenever you like xx


----------



## coral11680

Afternoon Poppy. Weather supposed to be crap all week down here :( How are you feeling my dear? x


----------



## caz & bob

aw big :hugs: mc x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls...its nothing i cant deal with... tomorrow will be a different story but as for OH and my paranoia, ill get over it!..in about 9 weeks lol..:dohh::haha:


----------



## poppy666

Im good thanks Coral :kiss: Today is going to be a good one 2 babies entering the world :happydance:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

Tink(Lili) 8lbs 5oz 6:45pm

Phobeb(Baby Mac) 7lbs 13oz 6:45pm

MC, rant away:hugs:

Jenny,Coral,Poppy,Puppy,Laura and the DD's :hi:


----------



## coral11680

Not much to report from Tink. She said she is very sore but no contractions yet. They are planning to break her waters around 4.30pm. Will keep you all posted:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

wwoooppp thanx coral x x x


----------



## China girl

UK ladies...explain the gel to me...

I had to be induced with both of my boys and was put on an IV. Hence, why I could not get up and walk around. 

Thanks


----------



## poppy666

Its to soften your cervix, i never had the gel either just put on the drip. Thanks Coral guess once they break her waters its all go :happydance:


----------



## China girl

Thanks Poppy:thumbup:

I had the gel too, and the drip. So you guys get to do both?

Okay, but you used some sort of mask/inhaler if I remember with Korben..right??

I'm just thinking back to the comemnts about the US OBEM...just curious is all.


----------



## laurah8279

coral11680 said:


> Laura, glad you have your scan date, thats my c-section date!! :yipee: we can count down together!

Woo hoo!! :happydance:


----------



## laurah8279

mothercabbage said:


> thanx girls...its nothing i cant deal with... tomorrow will be a different story but as for OH and my paranoia, ill get over it!..in about 9 weeks lol..:dohh::haha:

Feel for you MC! :hugs: Just keep telling yourself it's the hormones. 

You look absolutely beautiful btw and do not let any other thought enter your head!! :flower:

xxx


----------



## poppy666

I was put on the drip with Rhys cos i was in slow labour for 4 days, dont think gel was need as id dilated 3cm in those 4 days.

Gage they broke my waters. Cant remember if i got the gel then? :wacko: 19yrs ago :haha:

Wade and Korben had a sweep and labour started on its own. 

Yes the lovely Gas and Air lol


----------



## mothercabbage

coral.... i just got a breast pump for posting a scan pic on facebook...i was looking for mine and found this one...looks familiar:yipee:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2196339271.324041.311789789270&type=1&theater


----------



## China girl

Okay Poppy....what in the heck is Gas & Air and what is it supposed to do:haha:


----------



## China girl

WAY TO GO MC!!!!:dance:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Okay Poppy....what in the heck is Gas & Air and what is it supposed to do:haha:

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/labourandbirth/painrelief/entonox/ It just takes the edge off your pain.


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Okay Poppy....what in the heck is Gas & Air and what is it supposed to do:haha:
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/labourandbirth/painrelief/entonox/ It just takes the edge off your pain.Click to expand...

That sounds wonderful...I wonder if they offer that here in the States? So, I take it you used that instead of an epidural and had him natural?


----------



## poppy666

Dont think its offered over there and probably explains why 90% of epidurals are done. Think if they didnt offer gas and air over here we'd be the same having the epi.

I asked for the epi with Rhys but they didnt have enough staff on, his and Gages was the worst labours. Korben being the best was only in established labour for 1hr 30mins.


----------



## MommyV

hi ladies,

yay Tink's labor should really get going after they break her waters

wonder if Pheobe's labor is going strong yet?

Poppy I think that there would be less epidurals in the us if we had the gas and air I think they may be starting to use it in some places here 

MC you look great but I know how the hormones can really mess with you :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

okay I totally missed the conversation I think I'm a little late to the party 

China I wish we could get the gas at our hospital but not yet I'm going to have to either tough it out or get the epidural hopefully I can go without

MC that's a great score yay for a free breast pump we don't really have that many opportunities for freebies here it's a bummer


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies....

Just checking in to see if there is any news...... my guess is 9pm with 8lb 4 oz baby for Tink....

I watched an episode of the UK OBEM the other day...really wish we had gas and air...it seems like over here its all or nothing with pain relief...wish there were more options as I think I would like to TRY to tough it out with just gas and air. Epis are so restricting- must lay on back which is the hardest way to deliver for your body... oh well. I assume I will get an epi- I am a bit scared of the pain.

I really hope poor Pheebs has her baby soon, she must be worn out by now...


----------



## poppy666

Think id just prefer to be put to sleep and woken up once its over, with no pain :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

here is the freebie of the pregnancy!!! ive had allsorts but this is the best so far!:thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P210611_16.010001.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poppy666

MC that looks good, are you going to try BF then?


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Think id just prefer to be put to sleep and woken up once its over, with no pain :haha:

im with you on that one poppy!! xx:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> MC that looks good, are you going to try BF then?

erm...no...but i will try to express for baby.....i think...i just dont think i can attatch a baby to me :holly: but would like him to get a good start..if you get me lol...


----------



## LEW32

LOL poppy.... my sister in law had a scheduled c-section with both her babies and she said she preferred it.

She said the best gift her oldest gave her was being breech so she didn't have to go through labor at all....

I am scared of being cut open, but also scared of being torn, so not sure I prefer one over the other- just a quick easy delivery would be great- haha!


----------



## Hopes314

:hi:

thought about phoebe lots yesterday but didnt get a chance to get on and check things out. i guess i didnt miss much from anyone yet huh!? im guessing tinks baby will be.. 8 lbs exactly! (ive heard those growth scans can be very inaccurate!) 

started sorting out the nursery yesterday and finishing painting the lovely bookshelves OH built for baby :) And by the end of the night I knew I did too much. EVERYTHING hurts. My ankles hurt to walk on them and my back and but and arms and wrists are sore too. On top of that I woke up this morning with some kind of cold or something. Coughing things up and sore throat and sore ears and swollen face. Will be in bed with computer for the day.

Midwife app yesterday went fine. Always so quick ,but i guess thats a good thing. Fundal height still measuring ahead by a week or two, baby moving like crazy, all is good!

Baby shower was lovely as well on saturday. Don't really have much stuff left to buy.. just a changing table and I need an electric breast pump. Otherwise it will just be little odds and ends that I find we don't have. Probably will want some extra blankets, etc. Will post nursery pics when things are a little less of a disaster :)



WHOO GO PHOEBE AND TINK!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: hopes!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> MC that looks good, are you going to try BF then?
> 
> erm...no...but i will try to express for baby.....i think...i just dont think i can attatch a baby to me :holly: but would like him to get a good start..if you get me lol...Click to expand...

Think id like to express for first few days, but i honestly dont think i could BF korben be whacking my boob out of babies mouth all the time :haha:



LEW32 said:


> LOL poppy.... my sister in law had a scheduled c-section with both her babies and she said she preferred it.
> 
> She said the best gift her oldest gave her was being breech so she didn't have to go through labor at all....
> 
> I am scared of being cut open, but also scared of being torn, so not sure I prefer one over the other- just a quick easy delivery would be great- haha!

Id be scared if my consultant told me im having a section, when i had my bladder operation they cut me like they do for a section and i couldnt walk for flipping ages, plus im scared of that Epi needle :nope:


----------



## coral11680

Mc glad you got your pump it's a great feeble isn't it. Poppy you should get one, if u don't like the thought of bf you can get a microwave steriliser instead:thumbup: I'll try to find the thread with all the info again.

Mc you are clever for spotting my ultrasound :awww: seems so long ago now, wonder how she would look now.

Will text tink in a few to see what going on with her and Phoebe.

Hopes glad you got lots at your shower and look forward to nursery pics:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Yes Thanks Coral.

Do you all reckon Tink will deliver first? I do first babies always take their time, think Lilly wont be too long once waters are broken :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

i think tink will deliver first, she said she had fast labours once she "got going" has tink text you with a phoebe update coral?:shrug:

i spotted yours coral but i still havent come across mine:cry: :haha: i think the freebie had expired now..think it was 12 june it ended...:shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

https://www.facebook.com/nubyuk?sk=photos
if you click this link and rest the cursor over one of the scan pic albums it tells you details to get one...


----------



## mothercabbage

*OR*

Step 1: Like the NUBY UK page, www.facebook.com/nubyuk

Step 2. Email your 18- 22 week baby scan to [email protected] with :
Parent's First Name:
Parent's Last Name:
Email:
Telephone:
Baby's Due Date
Post Address:
Breast pump OR*** Steriliser: (please select one)

Scans submitted must be the scan taken at 18- 22 weeks of pregnancy. Scan dates must be visible, legible, and taken after July 1st 2010 .


***If you have already purchased your breast pump or just prefer a microwave steriliser instead of a breast pump please state, STERILISER in your email with your information and scan image. If STERILISER is not written a breast pump will be posted.


You can also upload your scan to Nuby UK's facebook wall, www.facebook.com/nubyuk .

Once your scan has been emailed to [email protected] approved scan photos will be uploaded to the NUBY BABY SCAN ALBUM and the FREE breast pump will be posted to you.
Approved photos will be uploaded. Steps 1 & Step 2 be completed for you to receive your FREE breast pump.


*Entrants must be currently pregnant and reside within the UK
**Breast pumps received will be NUBY electric, manual or mini. Scans will be accepted up till June 12th 2011. One breast pump or microwave steriliser per household .


----------



## coral11680

Oh yes I the its finished now.

Will text her now


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh i missed out on offer then pfft x


----------



## mothercabbage

will keep an eye open for any more free stuff, thought you knew about that one...i applied when coral put the link up:happydance:


----------



## China girl

I tried to go natural wtih DS#2 (Corey)...I went in at 5am..everything was cool. Then about 2pm those contractions started coming...they hurt like HELL!!!. I had to wait an additional 15mins for my nurse to come back from her smoke break. I got my epi....they best thing EVER!!!!

The epi stings, but once it kicks in, you don't feel a thing below the was waist. You may or may not rip depending on how big bubba is. I had rip a lil with my both my boys. 

Oh, Hope and Lew, I don't know if you would prefer this or not. But I actually say DS#2 coming out. They out a mirror in the corner just so I could see him. That was an incredible moment for me:blush:


----------



## mothercabbage

freebie alert............. https://www.breastflow.co.uk/CollectInfo.asp


----------



## China girl

I agree...Tink will pop first....

I hope Phoebe is doing okay:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> freebie alert............. https://www.breastflow.co.uk/CollectInfo.asp

Just filled it in :thumbup: up to 3wks for delivery :happydance: Thanks :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> I agree...Tink will pop first....
> 
> I hope Phoebe is doing okay:hugs:

POP first :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

i just filled it in too...wooohoooo


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> I agree...Tink will pop first....
> 
> I hope Phoebe is doing okay:hugs:
> 
> POP first :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha:..Well:blush:


----------



## mothercabbage

freebie... https://www.bebivita.co.uk/register.html


----------



## China girl

:dance: we got a full house today:dance:


----------



## coral11680

Thanks for the link mc I bought a 3 pack of them thy supposed to be good for bf and bottle feeding together. 

Tink just replied. Said she is having mild contractions 4 mins apart and they are breaking her waters soon. Phoebe nothing really, getting more gel at 10 pm. Tink will be first I think!


----------



## mothercabbage

ok last one...i already have this but came across it on the hunt again.... https://www.philipsaventfamily.co.uk/


----------



## puppycat

Awww poor Phoebles :(


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: come on bubba moms!!! :dust: <---labour dust!! xx


----------



## China girl

Love it MC!!!


<--------LABOR DUST------->
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
Tink & Phoebe


----------



## babydream

Good afternoon/evening,

I can't believe phoebe is still struggling, poor girl. I do think Tink will deliver first, she's a pro lol

I left home around midday to have a coffee with a friend and walk around the Mall i got so tired. I felt pressure in my tummy so i just came home and put my feet up. Now i'll be here to wait for the news. I still haven't called the gp lol


----------



## babydream

Oh you see i changed my ticker... I like seeing how baby is developing lol


----------



## coral11680

Love the new ticker babyd :yipee: go on call gp!


----------



## China girl

Nice BabyD :thumbup:

I am soo happy for you!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Check this out girls - man experiencing simulated labour contractions...

clicky


----------



## poppy666

Babydream ticker looks fantastic :happydance: now get doc's rang like MC said :haha:


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> Check this out girls - man experiencing simulated labour contractions...
> 
> clicky

Just shove a chainsaw up their ass they'll get the jist of how much pain we endure :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

why do they seem to want to just keep giving phoebe the gel? i thought pitocin was pretty standard and most effective for labor induction??


----------



## puppycat

I think the idea is the gel softens the cervix then when it starts to efface they start pitocin which stimulates the contractions? Dunno though, different hospital trusts do different things - think the pitocin is more expensive :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

crispy chicken nom nom! :haha:


----------



## babydream

Hmmm, i might call gp tomorrow lol I just ordered a twin pack cb digi with conception indicator!!!! Have i gone mad??? dh would go mental for still spending on the stuff now that we're preggers! lolol


----------



## poppy666

Just had chips, bacon, sausage, egg and beans Mmmmm heartburn.com now lol


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Hmmm, i might call gp tomorrow lol I just ordered a twin pack cb digi with conception indicator!!!! Have i gone mad??? dh would go mental for still spending on the stuff now that we're preggers! lolol

Its the final mass poas addiction the CB digi's, tell him you need to wean yourself off them :haha:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, i might call gp tomorrow lol I just ordered a twin pack cb digi with conception indicator!!!! Have i gone mad??? dh would go mental for still spending on the stuff now that we're preggers! lolol
> 
> Its the final mass poas addiction the CB digi's, tell him you need to wean yourself off them :haha:Click to expand...

I bought them for reassurance, i just need to see those numbers rising on it!! lol Still hasitant to call doc, might just be a next week's call pmsl


----------



## poppy666

If you get into the doctors they may keep a close eye on you ie bloods and early scan, which will be more reasurring :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

I think the gel ripens the cervix ready for labour. They will prob put her on the drip once the cervix is more favourable. To be honest I was put straight on the drip in the USA and think my cervix wasn't ready I was in full blown labour but cervix wasn't co-operating think the gel would have been better :shrug:

Yes babyd I agree with poppy get to docs and they may do bloods etc to reassure you :hug:


----------



## caz & bob

girls just been in contacted with my cousin the bby has got clover leaf skull syndrome witch means the bby is going to have a deformity some were and needs alot of operations were bbys have got soft spots her bbys has ceased together x x x


----------



## babydream

yes, when i had my miscarriage i was told i need to do blood test and early scan when i get pg next time. I just called the surgery and first available app with any doc is 4th July, the doc i usually see is free on 12th July. I just bloody hung up!!! FFS that's ridiculous!!!


----------



## babydream

caz & bob said:


> girls just been in contacted with my cousin the bby has got clover leaf skull syndrome witch means the bby is going to have a deformity some were and needs alot of operations were bbys have got soft spots her bbys has ceased together x x x

OMG Caz, i'm so sorry! I keep whining about myself and your cousin and baby are sufferring badly. Poor little baby and poor mummy :cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

my next MW appointment is 4th july!!:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs::cry: prayers for your cousin caz xx


----------



## caz & bob

they have told her to be prepared when she has her she has to have a scan ever 4 weeks now to see whats going on with her apart from that she looks ok her kidneys and ever think are fine x x x


----------



## coral11680

Oh caz that's awful, poor baby, your cousin must be in bits! :cry:

Babyd that does seem a long time away. Do u have a midwife direct department at your hospital? At the hospital me and tink go we never saw the gp. We just called a midwife direct number and left a message and they called U's back within 2 weeks. It got the ball rolling with scans etc.:shrug:


----------



## babydream

oh really??????? i'll try that, thanks coral xx Or i call the surgery back tomorrow and ask if i could just see a nurse.


----------



## poppy666

Caz how aweful she must be a mess bless her :cry: never heard of the condition but will read about it after ive bathed korben, send her our love :hugs:

Babydream if you cant do what Coral suggests just book the appointment but tell them you need to be seen earlier if possible and have you in mind if there is a cancellation.


----------



## coral11680

Yes if you can't do that can't u call every morning for cancellations?


----------



## coral11680

What hospital are you with babyd?


----------



## babydream

I'll talk to them tomorrow, i only called the automated service. But i'm very busy with work from next week, how typical! :wacko:


----------



## babydream

coral11680 said:


> What hospital are you with babyd?

Well, living in Luton gives me Luton and Dunstable but absolutely NO WAY i'm going to give birth there, yuk!!! UCH or Royal Free for sure lol


----------



## coral11680

babyd I looked up UCH and think you can fill in a form and they get back to you within a week! 
https://www.uclh.nhs.uk/OurServices/ServiceA-Z/WH/MAT/Pages/refer.aspx


----------



## coral11680

Royal free is also the same
https://www.royalfree.org.uk/default.aspx?top_nav_id=1&sel_left_nav=25&tab_id=272

You can call them direct to set up an appointment. I wouldn't bother with the gp hun


----------



## babydream

I've just called UCLH, i need a referral from my gp. I'll just call the surgery tomorrow and try to get one somehow, i'll be pushy lol Thanks coral, that was great help xx


----------



## Hopes314

it sounds so complicated for you guys to get appointments. filling out forms and waiting weeks!? I think my first appointment was 3 days after my bfp.. it was the day before AF was due.


----------



## poppy666

Think it depends on the surgery you have, i got in straight away when i got my bfp, but sometimes you can wait a week for an appointment :shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

caz :hugs: that all sounds awful! Is she losing any more fluid? Do they think the pregnancy can continue until the end? I know thats an awful question, but I do hope things turn out the best for her, I can't even imagine the feeling.  I don't know much about the syndrome.. so of course I googled it :dohh: and it seems very serious. I will be praying for her to get through all of this :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ive not read up on the condition much but with what ive seen im so sorry for your cousin looks like a terrible condition, not read much else but will do later when korbens in bed. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Mr Drs is same day booking so you have to call at 8am on the day you want an appt, anytime after that you won't get in.

Caz I googled it too, it does sound horrid, any idea on the severity of it? Poor thing must be finding it hard to take in xx


----------



## Hopes314

OK.. would somebody just have a BABY already!? :plane::boat::shipw::pizza::paper::grr::toothpick::bunny:


----------



## puppycat

Hopes314 said:


> OK.. would somebody just have a BABY already!? :plane::boat::shipw::pizza::paper::grr::toothpick::bunny:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: I know the wait is horrid now :haha:

Baby hospital on at 9pm UK ladies


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: I text tink an hour ago but no reply. I think she is prob in real labour now!:happydance:

My surgery is the same puppy cat you call in the morning then they see you that day. I never bothered to see the gp though as you don't need to at my hospital. 

Babyd yes call them and be persistent!


----------



## puppycat

Well I've been to the Drs with all 3 but for different reasons...

1) Because I was young and niave :haha: and didn't know any better - he was so excited too, bless him :hugs:

2) Because I was having MAJOR cramps and it hurt :( so he sent me to EPU and I spent 8 sodding hours in the hospital to be told I had a bad water infection :growlmad: and lost bubs 4 weeks later anyway.

3) To tell them I'd miscarried for a second consecutive time.

Next time it'll be good news :thumbup:


----------



## Hopes314

for your entertainment..

pics of nursery disaster. bookshelves OH made in first pic, new rocking chair in second pic. And yes that is my big birth ball in the crib lol. And third pic is my big stretched belly. Pay no attention to the big weird underwear, I went and bought packages of big cotton underwear to wear until the end, seeing as all I do is piss myself anyway. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







nursery2.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 8









nursery3.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 8









30+5.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poppy666

Looking good Hopes and im loving that chair :happydance: hurray for big knickers :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Nice pics hopes. Nursery coming along nicely and bump!

Just had teXt from tink. She's on the old gas and air and bouncy on her birthing ball! Think she's high on it:haha: she said lily is on her way!:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

wwooopp tink push push hun x x x


----------



## poppy666

Huge smile on my face...................... Go Tink wooohooooooo :yipee::yipee::yipee:


My son tried gas n air after i had korben he was high as a kite for an hour on it :haha:

Edited for Tink lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4onJ7Z2MLI


----------



## LEW32

Go tink Go! 

Come one Pheebs- hope u are doing well and in full labor too!!!!!!

Hmmm....our nursery is just about done...need some final touches on the crib, but maybe I will go get some pix to post too!


----------



## LEW32

poppy666 said:


> Huge smile on my face...................... Go Tink wooohooooooo :yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> 
> My son tried gas n air after i had korben he was high as a kite for an hour on it :haha:
> 
> Edited for Tink lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4onJ7Z2MLI

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

come on Phoebe push push x x x


----------



## poppy666

Im glad there isnt two more ding dongs being induced at the same time its toooooooooo stressful trying to keep up :haha:

Hope Pheobe is in full labour now bless her x


----------



## mothercabbage

:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:im loving that song!! :rofl:...come on girls lets have some bubbas!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: She put on her wall 2hrs ago she was 2cm or more, do you think Lilyanne will be here now? :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo i dunno, but i cant go to bed until she is here,:yipee: wonder how phoebe is getting on....xxx


----------



## poppy666

Surely we'll hear something before 10ish.... excited :happydance::happydance: waiting for Baby hospital to come on now.


----------



## mothercabbage

ooo meant to say, bump and nursery coming along good hopes:happydance: xx


----------



## coral11680

Tink said still no sign of midwife she's swearing think she's high on the gas and air! :haha: at this rate she won't get an epi like planned!


----------



## poppy666

Tink swearing :rofl::rofl: awww bless her, god help who i text in labour you wont understand what im saying :haha:


----------



## poppy666

ITV1 programs on x


----------



## mothercabbage

tink...swearing :haha: 
ill need a labour text buddy.....will have to be you poppy, your always around ....:kiss:


----------



## poppy666

lol you know ull get away with swearing and i wont be shocked thats why :haha: you'll have to be mine cos i knowwwwwwwwwwwww i'll swear :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Haha I don't mind swearing . I do it now too much! :blush:


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: deal!!! pmsl...:thumbup:

ok im nipping up to my mates for half an hour...no body move!!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Cya in a bit, i need to carry korben upstairs he's monged on sofa.


----------



## Hopes314

my feet, in just the past few moments, have swollen to epic proportions! just my feet. my toes are barely there. this has never happened before. will put my feet up and see it if makes it go away. this is normal right? especially with the weather?


----------



## poppy666

Dr Tink is otherwise engaged. So Dr Poppy here :thumbup: Have no idea Hopes if it dont go down ring your MW :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Hi Hopes- my feet and ankles have swollen badly for about a month or so now....its gotten to the point where I have to sit with my feet up constantly or I pay the price.

As long as there are no other symptoms, I have been told its fine.....not pleasant, but fine.
I have run out to CVS near my house a few times to check my BP as that is a big indicator of a problem. I would definitely mention it to your doc at next appt. 
Is there any way to check your BP? were you standing or sitting in one place for a long period of time when it happened?


----------



## LEW32

Put your feet up and don't hesitate to call the doc if you are nervous about it......


----------



## poppy666

Wonder what causes some ladies to have swelling?


----------



## Hopes314

i actually was just at my midwife appointment yesterday and everything was fine lol. Figures! My BP yesterday was 100/60, which is pretty typical for me. So nothing there. Or yesterday anyway. hah. If I can find my BP cuff and stethoscope from nursing school I can check my own BP, although it will be awkward. Wasn't sitting or standing very long, been laying down almost all day because I woke up with a sore throat and all that and figured I have a cold.


WHOO GO TINK GO! The anticipationnnn. Anyone know anything new about Phoebe!?


----------



## Hopes314

Actually on second thought, yesterday morning at midwife appointment my weight had jumped up like 6 lbs in 2 weeks and I thought it was crazy but they didnt seem to care at all. Then yesterday evening I had to take my wedding rings off because they were a little snug. We actually had to put my hand in ice water to get them off. But I figured it was because of the heat lately and didn't think much of it. It's 88 degrees and sunny here right now.


----------



## LEW32

Pops- not sure....I am prone to swelling in the heat anyway.... haven't been able to wear rings for a few months now.

I think the added weight can cause it and standing or sitting in one place too long...... 

My weight has been jumping up alot...its kinda scary. Much like what you had hopes- about 5 lbs every 2 weeks lately- I am going to be a huge cow by the end...this baby better not be late!


----------



## poppy666

lol hopes my bp was 100/60 yesterday and last time at midwifes


----------



## coral11680

Hopes it's prob a mixture of the heat and not moving around much. Hopefully it will go down by the morning.


----------



## pk2of8

hi girls :hi:

i had so much to read through i can't really remember too many specifics now :wacko:, but...

caz, defo praying for your cousin and baby that the docs and all involved will be able to give the best possible care to baby and make all the best decisions for baby's well-being. :hug:

poor phoebles...first labors are always the longest though and especially when you have to start with an induction. no surprise it's taking so long, but hang in there phoebe!!!! i hope you're getting as much rest as you can for the big finale and in the end you will be so in love with your little bubba it won't even matter anymore! :kiss:

tink!!! i'm sorry i missed you before you went into the hospital hunni! :hugs: you've been in my prayers/thoughts today (as well as phoebe) and i'm sure you're well on your way! :happydance: it's been such a blessing to have "met" you here...i can't say enough how wonderful it has been to get to know you! i really hope we can keep in touch regardless of what's going on in life and maybe one day we'll get to meet for real! :winkwink: i'm so excited to see your little Lilyann!!! :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

hopes, i agree with the other girls...probably just a combination of those different things. defo try to get your feet up...actually, the higher the better. particularly higher than your abdomen if possible. if the swelling came on suddenly and doesn't go down after a while, then i'd call your mw hun. :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

good point coral, OH and I usually go for walks almost every day too but we really havent in at least a week. Maybe I'll have him start taking me some more. It seems if you're less active things might pool a little more. Worth a tryyyyy :)

..but for now im in bed with my feet up and the a/c on lol


----------



## puppycat

Right girls I'm off to bed. I really hope Tink and Phoebe have their bubs soon - God love them they've been going at it for a while now xx


----------



## poppy666

Night Puppycat :hugs:

Hi PK :kiss::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

I text tink again and her dh replied. Said she has the gas and air in her mouth constantly and it can't be much longer. Poor tink. She was supposed to get an epi, but think they have been too busy!


----------



## babydream

I've been lurking all day, come on girls push push, push harder!!!!!! I want some news now!!! Poor pheebs been there for so long, i hope she's ok. I hope they both are ok.


----------



## coral11680

Wonder whether maybe baby will be born tomorrow.


----------



## poppy666

Dunno Coral i know when i got to that stage where i had gas and air tube in my mouth constantly i was just ready to go through transition stage and started pushing korben out, so think she wont be long now fx'd


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> I've been lurking all day, come on girls push push, push harder!!!!!! I want some news now!!! Poor pheebs been there for so long, i hope she's ok. I hope they both are ok.

Yes getting concerned about Pheobe this is her 2nd day, hope her and baby are ok and she's holding him/her now.


----------



## coral11680

Yeah let's hope Phoebe has had the baby although I don't think she has if she was getting more gel at 10pm. Let's hope it's the final stretch for tink :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

lol thinking back think id of kill someone if they even attempted to take the gas and air off me at that stage :haha:

Forgot about the gel at 10pm :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

I'll be back if I hear anything x


----------



## poppy666

Tick Toc Tick Toc lol need my bed


----------



## pk2of8

oh wow...poor sweeties...

hi poppy :kiss:

i think tink will "pop" tonight (as china aptly put it :haha:), but poor phoebe not til tomorrow it seems at this point. i hope she is getting some rest during all of this...


----------



## babydream

Good morning girls, i hope we won't have to wait for long now. Poor Phoebe I'm worried about. I'm sure tink is ok but would be good to hear from her too. Come on wake up I don't want to worry alone! Lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww hope my ding dongs are ok :( xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: checking in..................

ill be out until late afternoon, so just a quick scan over last nights posts...hope the girls are doing fine....thinking of you both tink and mi dum dum! xxxxxxxxxx

morning all other DD's :hugs: xx


----------



## puppycat

I imagine Tink's had Lilyanne by now and we just don't know it yet. Poor Phoebe - I hope she is ok xx


----------



## babydream

OMG, what a morning...called the surgery and got an app for 11th July. I said ok and hang up. Then i realised it's nearly 3weeks away!!!! So i called back and had a row with the receptionist. If i'm sick but not dying i have to wait for so long to be seen?????? I told her i've had mc before and need monitoring and early scan. so she gave me a telephone app to speak to the duty doctor at 9.15 to see what he/she says. FFS how complicated is this?? aaaaarrrrggghhhhh


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi girls!

Still no Ding Dong babies. . . push Tink and Phoebe!

Caz i'll say a little prayer for your cousin and her baby x

Babydream i cannot believe how much hassel it is for you to get a midwife or even a gp appointment, it's terrrible!
I phoned for a midwife appoinment on monday and have it tomorrow, i just told the receptionist i was pregnant and she booked me in, no need to see a gp. Can't believe the difference between scotland and england x


----------



## laurah8279

babydream said:


> OMG, what a morning...called the surgery and got an app for 11th July. I said ok and hang up. Then i realised it's nearly 3weeks away!!!! So i called back and had a row with the receptionist. If i'm sick but not dying i have to wait for so long to be seen?????? I told her i've had mc before and need monitoring and early scan. so she gave me a telephone app to speak to the duty doctor at 9.15 to see what he/she says. FFS how complicated is this?? aaaaarrrrggghhhhh

Hi Babydream

Having an appointment 3 weeks away is better than what happened to me. I had my first midwife appointment two weeks ago and booked the day off work thinking she would take blood, go through medical history, get me booked in for an early scan as I miscarried in March but all she did was give me the paperwork and told me to go home and fill it out and then come back in three weeks for blood/urine samples, etc!! The appointment lasted 10 mins max. I asked when my scan would be and she said it probably wouldnt be until around 12-14 weeks! I was petrified as I was only 7 weeks gone and with me miscarrying last time at 5 weeks I assumed she would rush me in for an earl scan but nope. :cry:

Anyway, I now have my scan date, 12th July (yep, 3 weeks away so will be 12 weeks by then) and I have my second Midwife appointment next Friday. I am going to demand to hear the :baby: heartbeat at the very least at that appointment!!! 

Hope you are ok Tink and Phoebe :flower:
xx


----------



## babydream

Oh dear, Laura, i'm so sorry. We really don't need this hassle. Well i talked to doc on the phone he said he'd refer me to midwife today and i should hear from her soon but still need to go and see him in 3weeks time. Whatever just get the ball rolling!!!

Still waiting for news...i'm sure Lilyanne has been born already though, i'm worried about pheebs.

Changed my siggy and profile lol Let me know if i missed someone out! xx


----------



## laurah8279

It will be fine though I am sure babydream. I was so scared when I first found at 5 weeks that I was pregnant again! :sad1: I didnt have any symptoms at all with my first pregnancy though and I have had every symptom going with this one! My doctor assured me that every pregnancy is totally different and the symptoms are a sign of a good healthy pregnancy too so that was relief too hear (not to feel though, I felt and was :sick:for about month from week 6!!) 

It has all seemed to subside now though and I just have heavy sore boobs and a bloated belly. 

Yeah I am sure Tink and Phoebe will be totally fine and will just be happily snuggling and staring at their gorgeous bundles of joy right now!! :baby::happydance:

xx


----------



## coral11680

hey girls, still no news from Tink. I've had a busy morning its Ryan's Sports day. I just got back but need to see midwife at 11.30. I just text Tink. I don't think she has had the baby though as I saw on facebook an hour ago she commented still waiting:shrug:

I think every borough is different. Babyd did you see on the royal free website it said you can call directly?

I know its hard waiting but most of the time thats what they do. I saw the midwife at about 8 weeks I think. Then had the 12 week scan and downs test.

Hope everyone is well, be back after midwife then off to school again for Chloe's sports day!! Looks like its going to pour down any minute. I was freezing over the school so windy! Supposed to be JunE!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah just read it on fb Coral.... i honestly thought Tink would of had her by now... not good!! cant believe the hospital leave her so long after breaking her waters thought if anything if no progression they put her on the drip :shrug:

Nobody heard from Pheobe either? Hope they ok :hugs:

Babydream cant believe your doctors :growlmad:

Hope everyone ok x


----------



## coral11680

Still no news from Tink. Wonder how she is doing?

Just got another freebie in the post!:happydance: mam anti colic bottle. I think I signed up on a facebook page for it:shrug: I think I had to like mam then fill in a form and got a bottle today:thumbup:

Just having a hot cup of tea before I have to go out to watch Chloe's sports day the wind is cold so bringing a heavy cardigan this time!:haha:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

Praying for both our girls, I hope you two are doing well:hugs:

Hiya:hi:everyone


----------



## China girl

Coral I would love to have your weather right about now.

We had storms last night and more rain today. The temp is cooling
a bit instead of it getting humid:thumbup: Enjoy your day


----------



## coral11680

yeah if it was boiling hot we would be complaining too! Can't please us english people! :rofl: China enjoy your day too!


----------



## coral11680

Oh had my midwife appointment. everything is ok my blood results were good, blood pressure good. babies heartbeat was good so all normal :thumbup: I go back in 2 weeks then thats it until my c-section! :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Not long now Coral then we be bloody worrying about you :dohh: :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:haha:Well hopefully mine will be more straight forward no induction so should be done in an hour or so. Thats assuming I dont get pushed back for emergencies.


----------



## coral11680

babyd this is off of the royal free website says you dont need a referral:


Having your baby at the Royal Free

If you are pregnant and would like to come to the Royal Free to have your baby, you do not need a referral from your doctor. You can complete a self referral form and post it or fax it to us on 020 7830 2752. Alternatively you can give us your details over the phone in order for an appointment to be processed. Contact the maternity call centre on 020 7794 0500 ext 36169.

Download "Having your baby at the Royal Free Hospital" &#8211; an information booklet for expectant Mums.

If you have any comments about maternity services or require further information please contact maternity services on: 020 7794 0500 ext 36169.


----------



## babydream

coral11680 said:


> babyd this is off of the royal free website says you dont need a referral:
> 
> 
> Having your baby at the Royal Free
> 
> If you are pregnant and would like to come to the Royal Free to have your baby, you do not need a referral from your doctor. You can complete a self referral form and post it or fax it to us on 020 7830 2752. Alternatively you can give us your details over the phone in order for an appointment to be processed. Contact the maternity call centre on 020 7794 0500 ext 36169.
> 
> Download "Having your baby at the Royal Free Hospital"  an information booklet for expectant Mums.
> 
> If you have any comments about maternity services or require further information please contact maternity services on: 020 7794 0500 ext 36169.

Ooohh, i'll give them a call. I saw the same self referral thing on both websites i thought they'd give me the same info. On it!!! :winkwink:


----------



## babydream

This is a bloody nightmare!!! I called royal free and was told i need a referral. I said that's not what the info says on the website. Then she took my details and said that they still need to wait for the letter from the doc to book a scan for me. I can't believe this bull****!!!!!!


----------



## China girl

BabyD, your going through a lot of BS just to get an appointment:hugs:

You want to kick someone's booty for you:haha:


----------



## babydream

China girl said:


> BabyD, your going through a lot of BS just to get an appointment:hugs:
> 
> You want to kick someone's booty for you:haha:

Oh please hunni! Would you do that for me? lol Although, i'm very close to doing that myself! I better just relax and wait, don't want to get too stressed. I've been having some really serious poking feeling during the night on the left and now it's streching in the middle. Is that ok?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls witch :af: got me cd1 well i have been in contact with my fs secretary and there sending my for a scan on cd10 wooppp to see what my lining is like because i think its to thin on 100mg when i was on 50mg i got Cort preggo twice not had a sniff of one with this 100mg well on to round 4 for me :cry: fed up and gutted just hope this round works for us the soft cups and concieve plus did nt do the trick for me but i am going to use them this cycle x x x


----------



## coral11680

Oh babyd that is conflicting advice isnt it!:growlmad: It even says on the form: can we contact your doctor and let them know you self referred? 
So stupid! Yes honey dont get stressed about it all. I think the poking etc is a good sign that your uterus is doing what its supposed to stretching etc so dont worry hun.


----------



## coral11680

just saw on facebook that someone commented on Juliannes page. Apparently she is only 3cm at the moment. I wonder if they ever broke her waters?:shrug: poor Tink. No idea about Pheebs:shrug:


----------



## babydream

coral11680 said:


> just saw on facebook that someone commented on Juliannes page. Apparently she is only 3cm at the moment. I wonder if they ever broke her waters?:shrug: poor Tink. No idea about Pheebs:shrug:

Oh dear!!!! :wacko:


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies....

Well, i guess its another long day for Tink and Pheebs- hope they are holding up ok!

Caz- so sorry to hear that :af: got you again. Glad the docs are taking some action though- pray you find some answers soon hun!

babyd- how frustrating! I really hope you get some resolution - don't get yourself too worked up though!

:hi: all...think I will post some nursery photos in a few mins- gotta do something to occupy the time (even though I SHOULD be working - hehe!


----------



## PJ32

:Hi: all, just popping in to see if there has been any news overnight. Hope they are ok, it must have been a long night for them both xx


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls witch :af: got me cd1 well i have been in contact with my fs secretary and there sending my for a scan on cd10 wooppp to see what my lining is like because i think its to thin on 100mg when i was on 50mg i got Cort preggo twice not had a sniff of one with this 100mg well on to round 4 for me :cry: fed up and gutted just hope this round works for us the soft cups and concieve plus did nt do the trick for me but i am going to use them this cycle x x x

Caz so sorry af got you and i bet your gutted sweetie :hugs: cant believe they only scanning you now on 4th round of Clomid :growlmad: They should of done that on 1st cycle.


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> just saw on facebook that someone commented on Juliannes page. Apparently she is only 3cm at the moment. I wonder if they ever broke her waters?:shrug: poor Tink. No idea about Pheebs:shrug:

Ugh its knocking me off giving birth to my 5th, they can deffo knock me out :cry:


----------



## LEW32

Here are some nursery pix to keep us occupied for ohhh...5 secs....lol Just need some linens for the crib and the :baby: now!

Room done on a budget...all furniture except crib and chair are second hand store with a fresh coat of paint.... my hubby was proud that I bought 3 pieces of furn for only $85. Wasn't too happy he had to paint it all though...lol.:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1829.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1830.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1831.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1832.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1833.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh wow Lew its gorgeous and I love the cot  oh and everything thing ;-)


----------



## poppy666

Lew your nursery looks lovely, your cots are so much better looking than ours over here.


----------



## Jenny Penn

I fee so sorry for Tink and Phoebe, i hope they are both holding up ok *hugs*

Lew your nursery is gorgeous 

Sorry the witch got you Caz!

Afm not up to much today, first midwife appoinment tomorrow but im sure it will just be form filling x


----------



## coral11680

Caz so sorry AF came hun :hug:

Lew love the nursery so pretty :)

Poppy I know, you thinhk 5th baby would be quick? maybe because she is only 37 weeks its taking longer than we thought:shrug:

Off out in the poxy rain again now. Got to the school for Chloe and we got sent home 30 mins later when it poured:growlmad: now Have to go back and still raining:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Bit frustrating not knowing how Pheobe is doing, we got a semi good idea about Tink..


----------



## laurah8279

Fabulous Nursery Lew:thumbup: Love it! 

Well girls, I did it, .:wohoo: I finally managed to haul my ass over the pool this lunchtime and did 20 mins swimming:shipw: lol

Feel absolutely shattered now but definitely glad I did it! :happydance: Going again on Friday. Figure if I can swim twice a week, walk 30 mins a day and do yoga twice a week, I should be ok.

Aw, really hope Tink is ok and Phoebe. 

Good luck tomorrow Jenny!! :flower:

Counting down the days with you Coral to the 12th :happydance:

xx


----------



## poppy666

PJ32 said:


> :Hi: all, just popping in to see if there has been any news overnight. Hope they are ok, it must have been a long night for them both xx

Awww PJ just noticed your 12wk? scan piccy, soooooooooooo glad this is your forever baby and things going well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

well...i thought id come back from pop's funeral to 2 baby dingdongs!! :shrug: hope they both doing well and :baby:'s well on their way:thumbup:

lew the nursery is lush!!:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

poppy666 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls witch :af: got me cd1 well i have been in contact with my fs secretary and there sending my for a scan on cd10 wooppp to see what my lining is like because i think its to thin on 100mg when i was on 50mg i got Cort preggo twice not had a sniff of one with this 100mg well on to round 4 for me :cry: fed up and gutted just hope this round works for us the soft cups and concieve plus did nt do the trick for me but i am going to use them this cycle x x x
> 
> Caz so sorry af got you and i bet your gutted sweetie :hugs: cant believe they only scanning you now on 4th round of Clomid :growlmad: They should of done that on 1st cycle.Click to expand...

they offer me to have them but were private and i can't afford to keep having them hun so my doc is sending me so i don't need to pay i just think that the 100mg is to much for my lining with 50mg i was fine i will just see what the scan show when i am there x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

meant to say i have love n hugs to pass on from ladyb, she has a month to go but cant get online at the mo to post on here,she is in bombay and is very well, but very busy moving house :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i wanna see the Baby Ding dongs!:fool:


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties :hi:

that's right! forgot ladyb was going back to bombay for delivery! :dohh: glad she's doing okay though :hugs: miss her on here. :kiss:

very worried about phoebe and hoping they push tink along. :hugs: i think more likely they didn't break tink's waters when they said :shrug: that ALWAYS did the trick for me. always had the baby within 2 hours once waters broken. i know everybody, every labor different, but still...doesn't seem right for a 5th... :shrug:

caz big :hug: for :witch: coming. i had high hopes for you this cycle hun :hugs: how long before you get a break from the clomid hun? it's been 3 cycles now right? 

PJ glad to see you sweetie and hope you're doing well :hugs:

MC, poppy, laura, babyhopes, coral, CG, babyd, jenn and anybody i missed :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

I think tink may have had the baby. Her son franklyn commented on her fb page that he has a new baby sister:happydance: let's hope we find out the details soon! :D


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Wooohooooooooooooooooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

8lb 9oz awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## coral11680

Yeah just saw 8lbs 9oz :yipee:


----------



## pk2of8

yay tink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! awwww :cloud9:


----------



## mothercabbage

lovely....now...must go change siggy :thumbup: well done tink!!!!!!!!!!

now your turn phoebe(if not already!) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Just done siggy.. wish we knew how Pheebs was.


----------



## LEW32

YAY for Tink!!!! woohoo! Can't wait to see pix! 

I hope Pheebs is well on her way....


----------



## mothercabbage

:baby::baby::baby::thumbup::baby::baby::baby:
:happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby::happydance::happydance:
:crib::crib::pink::pink::pink::crib::crib::pink::pink::pink::crib::crib:
:headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin:
*CONGRATULATIONS TINKERBELL!!!!!!!!*
:baby::baby::baby::thumbup::baby::baby::baby:
:happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby::happydance::happydance:
:crib::crib::pink::pink::pink::crib::crib::pink::pink::pink::crib::crib:
:headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin:​


----------



## caz & bob

yay tink :dance::dance::dance: x x x


----------



## caz & bob

pk2of8 said:


> hey sweeties :hi:
> 
> that's right! forgot ladyb was going back to bombay for delivery! :dohh: glad she's doing okay though :hugs: miss her on here. :kiss:
> 
> very worried about phoebe and hoping they push tink along. :hugs: i think more likely they didn't break tink's waters when they said :shrug: that ALWAYS did the trick for me. always had the baby within 2 hours once waters broken. i know everybody, every labor different, but still...doesn't seem right for a 5th... :shrug:
> 
> caz big :hug: for :witch: coming. i had high hopes for you this cycle hun :hugs: how long before you get a break from the clomid hun? it's been 3 cycles now right?
> 
> PJ glad to see you sweetie and hope you're doing well :hugs:
> 
> MC, poppy, laura, babyhopes, coral, CG, babyd, jenn and anybody i missed :kiss:

i have 2 more after this so then if they don't work i am doing egg sharing x x x


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh wow well done Tink 

:crib::crib::crib::crib::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:


----------



## coral11680

CONGRATULATIONS TINK!!

:crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:​


----------



## puppycat

Awwww :happydance: Tink!!

8lb 9oz, was only 1lb out in my guess but we all got the time wrong :haha: God bless her, at least it's all done for her now.

Come on Phoebles xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

https://youtu.be/3GwjfUFyY6M

im soooo excited to see pics!!! :wohoo:


----------



## coral11680

I was 4oz off and waaaaay off on the time :haha:

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> https://youtu.be/3GwjfUFyY6M
> 
> im soooo excited to see pics!!! :wohoo:

:haha: i like Kool and the gang :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

i was 11oz off with weight and :shrug: cant remember time i said but think it was waaaaay off too :dohh:...


----------



## LEW32

I was 5 oz off with weight and very off on time...I think we all were!


----------



## mothercabbage

ok just wrote out my hospital bag list!:thumbup: will shop for last bits and start the packing of that i think...something to occupy my mind :dohh::haha:


----------



## laurah8279

Congratulations Tink!!!!

:baby::baby::baby:

:crib::crib::crib:

:pink::pink:

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

Lots of love and :hug: to you and the little one 

xxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Well Done Tink! 
Can't wait to see pics of your perfect little princess. . . yay 

I was 9oz off the actual weight and light years fom the actual time too lol

Would make my day to hear from Phoebe now and know she and bubba are ok x


----------



## babydream

Congratulations Tink!!!!​
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## China girl

Congrats Tink!!!!!


----------



## China girl

Love the nursery Lew!!


----------



## Hopes314

CONGRATS TINK!! cant wait to see pics!! 


Hope phoebe is doing ok.. shes certainly been in there a while.. wish we knew something!


Lew the nursery looks great! Wish I could have done it on that kind of budget thats amazing!


----------



## MommyV

Congratulations Tinkerbell! So excited that little Lilyanne is here. Can't wait to see pics and hear about how Tink is doing.

Lew- beautiful nursery 

Caz- sorry about af I'm glad you're getting a scan this time so that they can check your lining


----------



## poppy666

I just checked back n i guessed 7lb 9oz wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy off :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: did anyone get it right?? x


----------



## coral11680

Don't think so but can't remember!


----------



## poppy666

Did you say Pheobe was having the 2nd gel in last night at 10pm? Surely she must of had baby by now if the gel went in :wacko:


----------



## coral11680

I have no idea tink was our only contact with her and haven't spoke with tink since last night she got too into labour. I assume Phoebe may have had baby now, but who knows. Hope we will hear something soon. X


----------



## mothercabbage

have you heard from tink at all coral...im sure she may be sleeping but if you do, could you ask if there is any news of phoebe..:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah good idea MC :thumbup: Coral text Tink :haha:


----------



## coral11680

I have text her 3 times today:haha: still no reply. She has prob shut her phone off now I'm driving them mad :rofl:


----------



## MommyV

I guessed 8lbs 10oz for Tink so I was pretty close only off my 1oz. Can't wait to see the pictures but I'm sure she is totally exhausted after such a long labor.


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> I have text her 3 times today:haha: still no reply. She has prob shut her phone off now I'm driving them mad :rofl:

lol think id be the same Coral :haha: gonna make sure my phone topped up to bug MC she probz tell me to feck off whilst pushing Rhys out :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

don't no what i guessed cant find the page :rofl: x x x


----------



## poppy666

MommyV was very close tho :thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

ok just had a text. she said baby was born 1.21pm and 8lbs9oz!:happydance: :awww:


----------



## poppy666

Aww bless :happydance:


----------



## babydream

awwwwww, can't wait to see the pictures, she must be so cute

Lew, i love the nursery, hope everyone ok xxxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

just seen Tink's fb book status bless her glade u are ok tink and can't wait to c photos


----------



## LEW32

we all are lurking...lol


----------



## Jenny Penn

Im so chuffed for Tink. . . now the fun begins eh lol

I've just been to pizza hut for tea, nom nom! 
Today my uterus feels heavy and full like it's going to burst, i know that sounds very weird but it's the only way i can explain it. Is this normal? I tested today (i just needed to see lines again) and the test line was about 100 times darker than the test line so no point doing that again lol Im thinking about doing my last digi in the hope of seeing 3+ tomorrow as i will be like 22dpo so should show by now right? x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy...if your on O2 mobile, youll get free text to me, b/c im on O2 too!! so feel free to bug me during Rhys labour,i wont mind telling you to feck off! pmsl :rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

pmsl tell me to F off anytime :haha: yes im on 02 so no need to put credit on :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

sortid!!!!!:thumbup: free text n calls:happydance: until i tell you to feck off that is :haha: 

you got MW tomorrow ....have i got that right? xx


----------



## poppy666

No was there Monday :haha: did anyone else get dull pains and stretching around this time?


----------



## mothercabbage

i got stretching pains near belly button at 19 weeks, i remember coz i looked it up..(like you do) google said its as the top of uterus passes belly button height may be uncomfy for some women...i never had it before but that explanation kinda fit with what i was feeling...is it maybe that poppy:shrug::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Had it under my bump and top of my legs :shrug: probz lifting korben too much and scrubbing floor. I'll live lol


----------



## mothercabbage

ah yea, ive heard that is an actual condition during preg...i try not to lift connor anymore...let the little bugger walk....on second thoughts.... awwwwwww poor baby :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok im signing off for the night, long,hard day...:hugs: to all..chat soon ding dongs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

lol he's just fallen asleep at side of me so still gotta carry him upstairs. Wasnt to bad carrying korben cos had no toddler to tidy up after, chase around and carry all the time :dohh: Love it when OH home for the weekend cos i just leave it to him :happydance:

Night MC xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Night MC x


----------



## poppy666

Watching a program and they just called their baby boy Tiger :wacko: now im not one to speak with my unusual names, but Tiger? Can you imagine shouting Tiger whilst out shopping lol


----------



## coral11680

:haha: Tiger well Tiger woods hmmm nah dont like it! :rofl:

About to hoover and mop floors now kids and dog and DH are upstairs and out of my way:haha: got the lactation councillor coming tomorrow for some booby talk! then I have to go clean my dads house :( can't complain though he's been good to me lately.


----------



## poppy666

Just been looking a double buggys :dohh: bit expensive so not sure if to stick with Quinny or buy another. The below one looks ok, do them in black, red and lime.

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...displayA_45_10751_-1_14603_116814_10001_14051


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Watching a program and they just called their baby boy Tiger :wacko: now im not one to speak with my unusual names, but Tiger? Can you imagine shouting Tiger whilst out shopping lol

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## babydream

Ok, now i'm really worried about phoebe. What's going on????????????


----------



## coral11680

this one looks good Poppy?
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310316895157


----------



## coral11680

https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.901-81...campaign=GSF_TescoDirect&utm_content=901-8167

Tesco have it for 300 but not in stock at the moment I think it looks really nice


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Ok, now i'm really worried about phoebe. What's going on????????????

Im really worried too, was so tempted to inbox her sister :shrug: anyone dare do it? lol


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:



> https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.901-81...campaign=GSF_TescoDirect&utm_content=901-8167
> 
> Tesco have it for 300 but not in stock at the moment I think it looks really nice

That one's nice too Coral and cheaper. What im more worried about is spending all this money and not using it, i only go out with pram when OH home really otherwise im in the car a lot, plus Korben dont like being in the Quinny that long and wants to get out, so whats he gonna be like stuck at the back where he cant see much :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

I'm sure pheebs is fine but not a bad idea to inbox her sister poppy go on!:haha:

I see your dilema with the buggy, but what if you just want to go to the shops or something where would you put them both? maybe buy a used one then so not to waste so much. Sell your quinny then get a used one like this one then once korben outgrows it, it can be a single buggy?


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> I see your dilema with the buggy, but what if you just want to go to the shops or something where would you put them both?

Put them both in the boot of my car :rofl:

No seriously maybe a good idea to buy second hand, korben bad enough in an Asda trolley after 20minutes.

No you inbox her your better at wording than me :haha:


----------



## coral11680

look on ebay theres tons of the britax one saw one for 200 :thumbup: keep an eye out for a bargain. then sell the quinny on there to pay for it! :haha:


----------



## coral11680

I'm knackered now just cleaned my bathroom, hoovered and mopped all downstairs. Off to bed catch you girlies tomorrow at some point! x


----------



## poppy666

Bet your knackered should be resting, Night Coral xx


----------



## babydream

Oh come on poppy please do it!!!!! Inbox phoebe's sister!!!!


----------



## babydream

Oh bloody hell!!! Shall i do it???? You think it's a good idea??


----------



## poppy666

I would of done but her sister got her settings to friends only for messages :shrug:


----------



## babydream

Oh bummer!!! anyone else we could contact??? I'll have a look...


----------



## babydream

I wrote on her fb wall, hope someone will comment on it!!!


----------



## poppy666

Good idea :thumbup: surely someone should know something its been 3 days now.


----------



## puppycat

gimmer her sisters name, i'll do it!


----------



## poppy666

lol her message box isnt available she must of just set it to friends only.


----------



## babydream

Although, if you send her a friend request, you can send a message with it. Don't necessary need to become friends:shrug:


----------



## puppycat

Yup, was going to do that babydream :thumbup: - going to bed now so shall I send a message before I go or will one of you do it? x


----------



## babydream

I'll do it i'll still be up for a while, night night xx


----------



## babydream

Well, actually i couldn't send a message with the request!!! Bloody hell!! I cancelled it. Lets wait till tomorrow maybe someone will respond to the wallpost. If not i'll do it again.


----------



## poppy666

Yeah someone do it, dont like this not knowing.


----------



## puppycat

Wouldn't it let you BD?


----------



## babydream

No it wouldn't. Fb sent the friend request without giving me the option to send a message with it.


----------



## poppy666

She probz thinking... Who the hell is she :haha:

Well hope we hear something tomorrow or im messaging every friend on her list lol


----------



## babydream

yeah, lets wait and then we act!!! lol i'll be out tomorrow but i'll keep checking on my phone every now and then. Please, let me know on fb if you hear anything first. night night


----------



## poppy666

Yeah will do, Night sweetie x


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi!!!:hi: Ding dongs!

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVEEEE when I stop by and there's GREAT NEWS waiting. Lots of it recently.:happydance:

First, to TINK!!!! MY DARLING TINK!!!!!
https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/storage/343/1329251/baby-girl-congrats.gif 


:flower: Yipee! Congratulations to you and your new little one! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU AND SO PROUD!!!! :flower: You done good! :hugs:


Also a tear appeared for you BABYDREAM!!!! CONGRATSSS !!!!!!on your pregnancy!!!:happydance: You're time has finally come! :thumbup: So wonderful!

You too Jenny Penny!!!! So happy for you ladies. I know you must be on

:cloud9:!
*

Best wishes H&H all the way!*. *Blessings!
*

Hope all is well with Pheobe.

I lurk more than anything, but once a ding dong always a ding dong. I miss you ladies! You all are in my thoughts and prayers.

Best,

Regal!


----------



## poppy666

Awww RP thats a lovely message, we miss you too and hope your well lovely :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Thanks I am hanging in there. Still hoping, believing, praying and every other positive word for BFP! lol :) How's pregnancy these days?


----------



## pk2of8

Regal so good to "see" you sweetie :hugs: i hope you're doing well hun. i was trying to get a peek at your chart, but the links aren't working tonight :wacko:

i'm worried about phoebe too. i hope the silence just means that all is well and that they're all caught up in what's going on... xxxxxxxx


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> :Hi: all, just popping in to see if there has been any news overnight. Hope they are ok, it must have been a long night for them both xx
> 
> Awww PJ just noticed your 12wk? scan piccy, soooooooooooo glad this is your forever baby and things going well :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thanks Pops, I can stop lurking now and start to enjoy this pregnancy xx


----------



## Hopes314

its 1am here and i'm just popping on to see if theres any new updates about tink or phoebe.

hope phoebe is doing ok, maybe no news means things are good. hopefully one of us finds something outttt!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi Ding Dongs!

Poppy my sister in law has the Phil&Teds double buggy in lime, it's really great to push!

Thanks for your lovely message Regal :flower:

PJ yay for 12 week scan :happydance:

Coral i don't know how you still have energy to clean 2 houses but go you :thumbup:

Still thinking about Phoebe too, maybe just proper busy with her new arrival!

Well i got my 3+ on my digi today  so the testing stops for sure now lol
Got my first midwife appointment at 12.30 :happydance: x


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies, 

:hugs: for anyone lurking who needs them xx

Congrats on the 3+ Jenny, everything going in the right direction for you xx

Got a candle party this evening but will be around most of the day for phoebe updates - got flippin hiccups atm and I can't get rid of them grrrr!


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

Hopefully someone will comment on Phoebe's wall.

PJ congrats on hitting the 12 week mark:happydance:

Jenny good luck at MW today:hugs:

Regal nice to see you back hun:hugs:

AFM waiting for the booby lady to arrive. Not sure what to expect! the off to my dads to clean so will be back laters :hi: xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: af is painful today start my 4th round tonight woopp get a scan on cd10 hopefully this month is my bfp month no gym today so going to do a workout dvd cardio x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: just lurking today...:hugs: to all x


----------



## babydream

Morning girls, a quick one before i go out for the day. Omg, Lilyanne is gorgeous!!! Did you see her on fb??? awwwww

Reagal, your post brought tears into my eyes, that was sooo lovely, thank you xxxxxxx I'm praying for your bfp hunni xxxxx

Jenny, i'm excited for your 3+!!!! 

I poas on a cheapie this morning and it came up very quick and dark ner ner ner lol I should not have a happy day as it's the 2nd anniversary of my grandma's death bless her but i'm sure she's happy for me up there in heaven. Also my mum's best friend's birthday today so going out to cheer her up. 

I inboxed Tink on fb to ask about phoebe, she said she texted her last night and she was ok not much happening. So i guess phoebe hasn't had the baby yet!!!! Shock!!!!

Anyway, have a good day you all, i'll check in every now and then xxxxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Awww girlies I haven't got Tink on my facebook :(

Post a piccy purleasssssssssssssse :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

i havent to hun pic plz x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

didnt think tink would mind as she did post this one on FB :happydance: :awww:
 



Attached Files:







lilyanne.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## poppy666

Phew well glad Pheobe ok thats all that matters and :baby: :happydance:

Jenny congratz on 3+ and yes nooooooooooooooo more testing you'll drive yourself nuts :haha:

Coral hope your enjoying your booby session lol

MC, BD, PK Caz morning :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw shes cute well done tink x x x


----------



## poppy666

Anyone remember those Fish & Chips crisps?? i so want some but they dont sell them no more....


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies


----------



## caz & bob

poppy i used to love them me x x x


----------



## poppy666

Caz my mouth watering thinking about them lol, but cant get them :cry: Typical :dohh:

Hi CG :hugs:

I think i just got my first kick finally, well my stomach pulsed a few times and i could see it :happydance::happydance:


----------



## natalies1982

aww congrats tink on the birth of your little girl a fab weight to. 

hope ur doing ok ladies and hope phoebe is ok xx


----------



## poppy666

When do you go in Nat?


----------



## natalies1982

poppy666 said:


> When do you go in Nat?

monday fingers crossed. saw consulant again today as my HB had dropped again and she said again they wont induce if my cervix isnt favourable as she doesnt want it to end in section with low HB which i understand. so have to call at 7.30 if they have a bed and then she will check when i get there if cervix is ready for induction. been told will probably need tranfusion though either during labour or after :(

how are you hun?


----------



## poppy666

Well i'll have my fx'd tightly that they can induce you, bet your fed up now :hugs: keep us informed.

Im good thanks cant wait till im nearly due so i can meet her lol


----------



## coral11680

Just a quickie. On my iPhone. Had a text from tink earlier. 
Said Phoebe having csection 2pm today. Will let u know when I hear anything! X


----------



## poppy666

Finally they doing something :happydance: should of done this before now... woohooo another ding dong on its way :yipee::yipee:


----------



## puppycat

Awww love her, they kept her waiting long enough :growlmad:


----------



## China girl

Glad to know they are moving forward with Phoebe!!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw that's good there doing some think for phoebe :dance: x x x


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh wow Tink she is gorgeous congrats again

Oh bless Pheobe hope everything went ok


----------



## mothercabbage

awww at last progress for phoebe!:hugs: to mi dum dum

:yipee: for feeling baby move poppy!!!:hugs::friends:


----------



## LEW32

Yay for gorgeous baby Tink! Can't wait to see more pix!

Poppy- yay for proper kicks! I am sure you will start to feel them all the time soon!!

Finally some progress for poor pheebs! She must be worn out the poor thing!

:hi: to everyone else- just lurking for some pix, news, etc!!!!


----------



## China girl

Girls,
Tink has a new pix up on FB...she is a cutie!!!


----------



## Hopes314

saw pics of lily on facebook, how adorable! shes so chubby! :) well done tink!! :hugs:

glad phoebe is finally going to meet baby, she went into hospital for induction on monday right? and now its... THURSDAY! yikes. they certainly waited a while to get things moving! hope she is ok.

poppy glad you finally felt baby move, now you can relax a little and enjoy it a little more :)


----------



## mothercabbage

amazing!!! lilyanne is amazing..:cry:...im having a softie moment!!!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

@hopes...happy 31 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....i read on a thread on here that ladies that get pupps during preg are more likely to have a boy!..just thought id share that with you, and hows the swelling:hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> amazing!!! lilyanne is amazing..:cry:...im having a softie moment!!!:haha:

Me too MC


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: what we like eh!!?? :haha: how are you china :flower: due to OV soon? xx


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> :haha: what we like eh!!?? :haha: how are you china :flower: due to OV soon? xx

I think so..I could OV anywhere from tomorrow till the first of July:shrugg:


----------



## mothercabbage

China girl said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :haha: what we like eh!!?? :haha: how are you china :flower: due to OV soon? xx
> 
> I think so..I could OV anywhere from tomorrow till the first of July:shrugg:Click to expand...

well here is some dust!:dust::dust: and i have space on my bfp list for you now so...get busy :sex::haha: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

MC- swelling is definitely down. laying down in the a/c does the trick. I think my wedding rings will be out of commission until after baby is born though, too scary getting them stuck! Still have a cold. And starting to feel soooo full of baby. Been having a hard time catching my breath lately. I find myself taking huge deep breaths all the time. Are you having the same thing MC?


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :haha: what we like eh!!?? :haha: how are you china :flower: due to OV soon? xx
> 
> I think so..I could OV anywhere from tomorrow till the first of July:shrugg:Click to expand...
> 
> well here is some dust!:dust::dust: and i have space on my bfp list for you now so...get busy :sex::haha: xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

You know how to make a person :)....thanks MC:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: xxxx

im so tired today think im gonna jump in bath with little man and get an early night...im watching the box set of jurassic park:haha: gotta love crappy films for bed!! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> MC- swelling is definitely down. laying down in the a/c does the trick. I think my wedding rings will be out of commission until after baby is born though, too scary getting them stuck! Still have a cold. And starting to feel soooo full of baby. Been having a hard time catching my breath lately. I find myself taking huge deep breaths all the time. Are you having the same thing MC?

yes! in a one word answer! ..breathing is becoming hard!! :haha: i dont have any swelling though, glad thats ok for you now!:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> :hugs: xxxx
> 
> im so tired today think im gonna jump in bath with little man and get an early night...im watching the box set of jurassic park:haha: gotta love crappy films for bed!! :haha:

Love Jurassic Park!!

Enjoy your evening MC:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

ok I have BIG news drumroll pleeeeaaaaasssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## coral11680

...............................................................................................................................


----------



## coral11680

PHOEBE HAD A GIRL!!!!!!! 9LBS 12OZ!!!!!!!!!!!!
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
:crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww:​


----------



## coral11680

OH AT 5PM AND i DONT KNOW THE NAME. TINK TEXT ME!!!
:yipee: :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

tink, Lilyanne is GORGEOUS (just like her mummy, i must say :winkwink:) looking forward to more piccies later :hugs: so proud of you sweetie! :kiss:

phoeeeeeeebbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!! honey i'm SOOOOOOO glad they're doing a section for you finally! i know it's probably not what you wanted and never what anybody usually starts out expecting for delivery, but it's just been too many days for you sweetie and i'm so glad it's probably already over for you hun!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

poppy :wohoo: for feeling first kicks!!! yay!!!!

MC, hopes, babyd, mommyv, PJ, coral, jenn...i can't remmy who else has been on today :kiss:


----------



## Jenny Penn

How gorgeous is lilyanne!!!

Poppy yay for feeling baby kick  soon you will be begging her to give it a rest lol

Hopes glad the swelling is better x

MC an early night sounds great ;-)

China lots of babydust for ya hun, FX x

Well midwife appointment wasn't all that exciting just lots of forms to fill in but it was still good and DH came with me cause he doesn't want to miss anything (bless him) x


----------



## pk2of8

pfft...right after coral posts about pheobles new little princess :haha: i missed it...lol


----------



## LEW32

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:YAY for Phoebe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

A GIRL! I was so wrong!!! Wow - big one too! Hope mom and baby are doing well- can't wait to hear the name!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::baby::cloud9:


----------



## Jenny Penn

WOOHOO CONGRATULATIONS PHOEBE 
Well done sweetie​
Can't believe she had a girl, i was conviced boy! x


----------



## coral11680

:yipee:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> PHOEBE HAD A GIRL!!!!!!! 9LBS 12OZ!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
> :crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> :awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww:​

*CONGRATULATIONS PHEOBE, WOW WHAT A WEIGHT*

:happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::pink::pink::pink::pink::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::crib::crib::crib:​


----------



## coral11680

Jenny glad MW went well, did you get your scan date or anything?

Poppy great news you feel bubba now :awww:

PK hi hunni, how are you today?

Lew not long now for us, are you as uncomfortable as me:haha:

Hopes yes I have been breathless a lot especially when I'm sitting down resting! weird. 

The lactation councillor came today. When she was here I got all light headed and dizzy and was sweating. I was so embarrassed. She looked at me and said"are you ok?" I replied "no, I need a glass of water" and disappeared to get one. Then it happened again and all I could think of was that I was going to faint and be really embarrassed. I had to excuse myself again and get a little fresh air but felt terrible. Anyway it eventually passed and she wrapped it up shortly after. Not sure what it was but I'm ok now, just tired. I still had to go to my dads and clean and was ok once I was there:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

I said boy too :haha: omg how many girls on this thread? Awww bet she over the moon. Fantastic weight wow :happydance:


----------



## LEW32

Coral- yes, very uncomfortable....not sleeping much so always tired!

Take care of yourself!!!! You were probably dehydrated- it can happen fast. I can't believe you are able to clean 2 houses- I don't get that much done around my own place let alone having to clean another one!!!! You are superwoman!

Hopes- I have to take deep breaths too - esp. when laying down it seems worse. Glad the swelling seems to get better when you put your feet up- sounds like you are in the same boat as me unfortunately. My docs aren't worried about it as long as urine has no protein and bp is normal...

Coral- you are up next!!!!!!!!! Unless I go into labor early - but doubt it!


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: hi coral hun...maybe it was just anxiety sweetie since you haven't much experience with bf'ing :shrug: it'll be ok tho sweetie :hugs:

i'm doing alright i guess. nothing really to report. IVF teaching session in 6 days, so still just waiting. i imagine i'll ov tomorrow or some time this weekend. eh.


----------



## LEW32

Poppy- I think we have 2 - 1 girls to boys on this thread so far..... lots of girlies!!!


----------



## coral11680

never thought of dehydration that could be possible I was really thirsty after.

Yes very uncomfortable now, Lew but its all for a good cause right :haha: not long now!
19 days for me! wow can't believe it. Bet it will drag now!


----------



## coral11680

pk I dont think so I wasn't nervous or anything. It was weird. I felt nauseas too. Oh well. I'm ok now


----------



## babydream

Congratulations Phoebe!!!!!​
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## LEW32

:hi: PK! Teaching session in 6 days- that's got to feel like progress, right???????? I hope it works out for you sweetie!


----------



## poppy666

Coral you need to try rest a bit more sweetie :hugs::hugs:

Cant wait for the name then i can update my siggy lol


----------



## LEW32

wow....19 days!!!! OMG! I don't want to have a c-section, but do wish I knew exactly what 'day' baby will be here.... I am such a 'planner'.... not good with the unknown.

Going to pack my hospital bag this weekend though- my OH has been bugging me to do it. For some reason he has got it in his head that I am going to go early..... he went on his last business trip away this week and he decided to drive 6 hours there and back just in case I went into labor (a flight would have been 45 mins). I thought that was kinda silly (but sweet) since he could probably have found on a flight and be home just as fast as driving 6 hours!!!


----------



## coral11680

PK good luck with the IVF class hopefully not long til you get to start treatment :hugs:

Lew that is sweet of DH and yes get your bag packed you never know what might happen. Mines all packed now!


----------



## poppy666

PK how long after the class will IVF treatment start?

Lew yeah pack your bag sweetie you just never know :thumbup: i never finished mine when korben decided to come early, was a mad rush :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

thanks lew and coral :hugs: yeah, only 6 more days until SOMEthing is happening again, but it still feels like forever. time has been DRAGGING for me. :wacko: i hope we can plan a schedule at that appt. i'm going to be very disappointed if we can't. 

coral, maybe you were just dehydrated like lew suggested :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:yipee::yipee: phoebe what a wopper you had aww x x x


----------



## China girl

CONGRATS PHOEBE!!!!!!!

Coral, your 19 days will go by quickly!!

PK, enjoy your classes!!


----------



## pk2of8

i don't know poppy :nope: if i ov tomorrow or this weekend, i'll be due af around july 8th, 9th, or 10th...depending on when i get my temp rise of course. i'm HOOOOOOOPINNNNGGGG, we can start the "protocol" with that cycle. it typically takes about 2 cycles to go through the whole process. that would put us at a mid-august ER (egg retrieval) and late-august ET (embryo transfer). :shrug: :sad1: sooooo far away still....


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i remember they put us on the short protocol and had to ring the hospital on CD1 to go down the following day to start the 2 weeks injections. It will fly by PK once everything starts :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

yeah, so you know what this stuff is. :hugs: i'm assuming i won't be put on the short protocol...just b/c of dh's sperm count and we may only be able to afford to do this once, so i'm guessing we'll need to try to get as many eggs as possible for retrieval. :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Think they put me on the short protocol because i was nearly 39. 40yrs was the cut off point.


----------



## pk2of8

oh, i see. i don't think most clinics here have an age for cut-off for ivf. i think most of them rely on other factors like ovarian reserve/egg quality etc...


----------



## pk2of8

yep...as i suspected...opk is positive this afternoon...so ov will likely be tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## poppy666

Not sure but we was given 3 free goes at IVF under the NHS so maybe that was the condition. Obviously the day we went down to St Marys on CD2 they give you a scan 1st before treatment can commence and thats when they found a small cyst on my left ovary. They dont like to start treatment with any cysts so they put me on the pill for 6wks to shrink it. That was the end of IVF for us due to the PE.


----------



## pk2of8

i'd be happy if our ins covered even a little of this, but of course it doesn't :wacko: some states now have mandated ivf coverage, but Florida isn't one of them. although the RE told us that we may be able to use it as a tax write-off for next year. that would be nice...help a little bit anyway. depends on if the law gets approved, i suppose. i know here, they use bcp's as part of the protocol to quiet the ovaries prior to stimming, so i guess i'll find out more next week. :shrug: how scary the PE...yikes!


----------



## poppy666

Was scary yes, but if it wasnt on my mum's anniversary of her death from a PE i may not of been so alert to the symptoms and would of believed my doctor that evening when he said i had a chest infection and pulled a muscle in my chest.

Yes i had the chest infection which was pneumonia on my left lung but also the blood clot in same lung too, so could of died if id not ignored my doctors diagnosis and gone to A&E 3hrs later.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Coral no i didn't get a scan date today, the midwife said they will send me an appointment for between week 11-13 (somewhere near the start of August).

PK August might seem far away but i just know it's going to be worth the wait, chin up sweetie *hugs* x x x


----------



## poppy666

OBEM USA is on :happydance:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Congrats Pheobe on your little girl. I hope that you're enjoying her.

PK August isn't too far away it's almost July hope that your informational meeting goes well

Jenny- that first appt is always so dissappointing how r u feeling? any sickness yet or still feeling good?

Coral- you are superwoman I get so exhausted trying to keep my own house clean can't believe you're the next one to give birth this is so exciting so many new ding dong babies being born

Lew- that is so sweet of dh to drive 6hours just in case you go into labor hopefully your little girl will stay in there a few more weeks

MC- nighty night enjoy jurassic park

ChinaGirl- hi how r u doing? how's work going?

Poppy- yay for finally feeling movement! good thing that you were aware enough to get yourself checked out when you had the pe I wish I had cable so I could watch OBEM I'm pretty sure it's on some cable station I don't have oh well

asfm- going camping this weekend so I won't be on until Monday and then I have a regular Dr.'s appt on Tues then on Weds I'm going to the high risk Dr and getting my ultrasound


----------



## Hopes314

CONGRATS PHOEBE!! a GIRL! I was totally expecting boy for some reason. and wow 9lb 12oz... HUGE BABY!! maybe the csec was for the better with that kind of size :hugs: cant wait to hear the details and make sure all is well!


----------



## poppy666

Enjoy your camping sweetie, both got our scans next week :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jenny Penn

:happydance: For MommyV's and Poppy's scans next week :happydance:

Im feeling ok actually MommyV im just eating crazy amounts of food, i need to start being more careful or i am going to get massive. I don't know if it's due to being pregnant or because i have given up smoking?
At times i have felt a bit sicky nothing major though but i do have a really sore lower back. I keep getting twinges on my right side like where my ovary is, did any of yoy guys get this? Im paranoid and googled and got loads of hits on eptopic pregnancy. . x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny you'll get loads of aches now, you release a hormone once pregnant which causes ligaments to loosen ready for birth. You be ok :hugs: As for eating part will be smoking, but other will be your body needing pacific nutrients for baby x


----------



## babydream

Evening all!

Pk, time will fly you see we keep you busy ;) ((((hugs))))

Jenny, I feel that on the left mainly and looked up ectopic as well. I reads horror thread about it on first tri section. My worst nightmare would be an ectopic. I'm so cautious for every tiny twinge thinking if it's af pain and I feel and keep checking knickers cause I feel like something's leaking.


----------



## babydream

^^^^^ stupid phone!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Guess who just had 2 secs to come on here lol hello my wonderful ding dongs :hugs: missed you all like crazy and not been able to. Firstly thank you all for everything :hugs: no time for proper update now, things are still manic. Don't know how much anyone guessed, but lilyanne is jaundiced, and had a few problems. Labour was hidious also but I'll tell you more about it another time :haha: anyhow, no idea when we will come home. Lilyanne is having phototherapy but she still not getting any better, please throw up them prayers praying ding dongs. I now have to express all feeds so they see Joe much she is getting and she has to be under the lights all the time. It's tiring since I can still barely walk and suffered a haemorrhage. But she's wonderful, and if the dd's here who are not on my facebook want to add me I'll accept by phone. Just type in julianne barley, profile pic is lily :awww: right off to milk myself like a cow, hope your all okey, sorry for selfish post xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Will pray sweetie and we sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo missed you Tink :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Get yourself well & Lilyanne home then you can fill us in on everything xxx


----------



## puppycat

Tink honey I will pray for yo uand Lilyanne tonight.

Get some rest and don't you be silly about selfish posts, get some rest sweetie xxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

It's weird not knowing who people are to add to facebook! I'm Lynnette Spragg - feel like I have an alter ego sometimes on here - lol x


----------



## poppy666

Dont know if your still around Tink, but has Pheobe named her daughter? I need to update my siggy so Lilyanne isnt lonely on mine :haha:


----------



## China girl

Major prays are going up for you and Lilianne!!


----------



## pk2of8

defo praying for you and little lilyanne, tink :hugs:

poppy, so good you knew the symptoms already for the PE...everything does happen for a reason, i believe. :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance::happydance::crib::crib::happydance::happydance:
:pink::pink::pink::crib::crib::pink::pink::pink::crib::crib::pink::pink::pink:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:ninja::juggle::ninja::juggle::ninja::juggle::ninja::juggle:
:wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo:
:rain::flasher::rain::flasher::rain::flasher::rain::flasher:
*CONGRATS DUM DUM!!!!!!!!!!*
:happydance::happydance::crib::crib::happydance::happydance:
:pink::pink::pink::crib::crib::pink::pink::pink::crib::crib::pink::pink::pink:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:ninja::juggle::ninja::juggle::ninja::juggle::ninja::juggle:
:wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo:
:rain::flasher::rain::flasher::rain::flasher::rain::flasher:​


----------



## mothercabbage

i said girl...i said girl!!! :yipee: cant remember the weight i guessed for baby though:shrug: but i dont think it was anywhere near 9lb 12oz!! wow!! big bubba!! :awww: congrats again phoebe!!:happydance:

well im 32 weeks today!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeek...8 weeks until due day....:yipee:

:wave: all ding dongs, cant remember what was posted now........:dohh:

tink...prayers for lily and you xx :hugs: xx

pk...major :hug: for you too :flower: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Morning :hi:

Tink def be praying for little Lilyanne. Hope you both get to come home soon.

MC congrats on 32 weeks:happydance:

so looking forward to poppy's and mommyv's scan next week!!!:happydance:

What else did I forget......can't think straight!

I'm off out in a few with my Mum so will be back laters! xx


----------



## laurah8279

Lots of :hug: and prayers coming your way Tink, I am sure you and the little one will be totally fine though :flower:

Morning all Ding Dongs. Hope you are all feeling good today!! 

Try not to worry too much Jenny (I know first hand that this is easier said than done as I still worry myself to death with every niggle!). 

You just have to remember that what will be, will be and whatever happens is happening for the best. 

Try and stay positive honey and stay clear of googling every ache and pain, it will drive you crazy!! :wacko:

I am so excited about my scan in two weeks! Got the midwife next Friday too! 

I seem to be putting weight on now thick and fast though which is slightly worrying me. Definitely need to up my swimming game from twice to three times a week and do more yoga other wise I am going to become a :holly:
xxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi girls!

It was so amazing logging on and seeing a post from Tink. . . will defo be praying for you and lilyanne sweetie!

Can't wait to hear what Phoebe named her princess!

Happy 32 weeks MC. . . getting close now 

Poppy and Babydream thanks for the reassurance, i feel much better today. I finally got a good sleep so that helps and i have had no twinges today (now i want to feel twinges incase i it's not normal to feel nothing haha im going nuts) 
Anyways im away for a swim and going out for dinner with friends tonight 
Catch up later DD's x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

ooo yea i forgot that was mentioned! SCANS!!!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeek :yipee: looking forward to those!! xx


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: china hows things xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh wow congrats pheobe 

Hope u and little one are ok tink 

Still waiting for mckenzie to wake up for lunch


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: china hows things xx

Can't complain...ITS FRIDAY!!!!!:dance:


----------



## China girl

Hey SB:hi:

How ya doing:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good been the gym really worked my ass off so needed it happy friday woopppp x x x


----------



## puppycat

Hi girlies

Been to the Citizen's Advice today to see if I am entitled to anything but their systems were down. Was referred by MIND - have never been to the CAB, they were lovely.

Anyway have spent most of the day freaking out about getting our motorbikes fixed because our neighbour kindly ploughed into them last night and damaged them considerably - luckily his insurance is covering the repair and coming to collect ASAP. Sigh.


----------



## mothercabbage

well i just had some quite good news...eeeeeeeeeeeeek im set to inherit £17'500 from my uncle passing!! :yipee: just had to share my hopefully good news.....just waiting for final paperwork!...i hope its really gonna be that much! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek:wohoo:


----------



## China girl

That's wonderful news MC!!!:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Hey ladies

Great news MC thats a nice little lump sum:happydance:

Had to go to the hospital to get my swab done and tink managed to sneak me in even though it wasn't visiting hours:haha:

Got to hold Lilyanne:cloud9: Tink had a rough time with a long labour. I'll let her tell you it all when she gets home but wasn't good:nope:

Here is me holding precious Lilyanne!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0471.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwwww how jelous am i...i want a lilyanne cuddle!!!!!!!!!! :brat::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

:tease:


----------



## puppycat

Wss ^ ^ ^ :p


----------



## caz & bob

aw shes lovely awww x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: :tease: bk at ya! :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

does tink seem well? i love that new baby smell..i bet it was a lovely lily cuddle! x


----------



## coral11680

Tink said she is feeling much better today but has been very weak the last couple of days, she looked well, but tired. It was a lovely Lily cuddle :awww:
Lily has been having 6 hour phototherapy sessions for her Jaundice and blood tests. Her last test was good so hopefully if the next couple are good she can go home tomorrow!:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: great news, glad tink is on the mend, not looking forward to her birth story, sound like she had a rough time :cry:


----------



## China girl

Coral...you lucky girl!!:thumbup:

Glad Tink is on the mend and Lillyanne too...bless them both:hugs:

Do we have an update on Phoebe? Praying that both Phoebe and bubba are doing well:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Tink forwarded a text from the Pheebmeister!!!!

She named her baby Florence Joyce :awww::thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: well done pheeeeebs!! :happydance:


----------



## babydream

Awww, beautiful name for Pheebs little princess!!!!

Coral you lucky thing, i'm so jealous, i want a Lily cuddle! 

Hope you all are ok ding dongs i'm very tired i worked from 10pm last night until 3pm this afternoon. Absolutely knackered, i'm going to have a snooze. My twinges on the left bothering me a bit and i have a feeling like i pinched a nerve in my lower back on the left. Normal? 

I'll be back later girls, my eyelids are closing on their own zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## China girl

Lovely name Phoebe!!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw lovely name phoebe x x x


----------



## Hopes314

phoebe, cute name.. i want pictures!!! and stories! ugh im so impatient. hope everyone is doing well though :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

whoo my top ticker finally moved :)


----------



## LEW32

Coral - beautiful pic of you and Lily- i am jealous you got to snuggle her!!! 

So glad Tink and Lily are on the mend! Hoping they can go home soon :)

Pheebs- yay for a name for the little princess- can't WAIT to see pix!!!!!

MC- congrats on the inheritance! That's a nice chunk of change!

All in all, a good friday!


----------



## LEW32

:hi: Hopes! I know what you mean, I am impatient too!!!

Yay for ticker moving- mine just moved to the last slot yesterday!! WHOA!

EDIT: AND today is exactly 1 month until my Due Date! Come on baby- don't be late PLEASE!


----------



## Hopes314

whoo lew 30 days remaining, that does sound nice! a real count down!


----------



## pk2of8

hi girls :hi:

poppy, i hope you're doing well today :hugs:

MC, thank you for the hugs hunni :kiss: that's a great inheritance you've got to look forward to!! i hope it all comes through smoothly for you soon sweetie! :hugs:

coral, i'm jealous of your lilyanne cuddles too :brat: :haha: what a great pic! :hugs:

tink, so wonderful to hear you and lilyanne are doing better! i'm so sorry the birth didn't go so well, but i'm very glad everythings ok now :hugs:

phoebe!!! florence joyce is a beautiful name for your princess!!! awwwww :awww: can't wait to hear all about it sweetie and see piccies!! :hugs:

hopes, lew, jenn, CG, caz, puppy :kiss: i hope you all are doing good today too! :hugs:

dh and i are pretty stressed here...he's back to not "feeling like it" in the bd department. jerk. and he's going through the phase (finally, i guess :wacko:) of trying to blame me for the infertility issues...not that i caused it but that he wouldn't have had the stress of worrying or knowing about it (or feeling down about it) if it wasn't for me and that i want a baby (as if he doesn't want a baby...pffft). plus he has that math test coming up again on monday. if he doesn't pass this time, he will lose the contract for his job, so we're both on edge about that. plus all has gone well with the bank for closing on the house which is set for the 29th, but if he doesn't pass this test and doesn't have a job, then what??? :wacko: then of course there have been conflicts with the ex (aka sperm donor) trying to cause problems with the kids. my old house finally sold and they wanted me to sign off on the deed and get no money out of it, so we had to hire a lawyer again to get that settled. that just got settled finally this past Wednesday. thank God, we got a nice little chunk of change from it too, and that's how we'll pay for the ivf, but if we hadn't hired the lawyer, i would have gotten a big fat ZERO, nada. worth it but just so stressful. we have to drive the kids to South Carolina to meet the ex's parents. the kids are going to stay with them for a week in Virginia, and dh has been whining about the drive for 3 days now. i don't know how much more of his moaning and complaining i can take. :dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

pk :hugs: hopefully you will both be a little more at ease once the ivf really gets started and things feel more within your reach


----------



## China girl

Pk:hugs:to you girly!!

You will be alright, just trust and believe. Keep the faith and EVERYTHING will work out:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

pk...sounds like your having a few stresses in lafe at the moment:hugs: i hope your DH passes his math test this time and hopefully that will releive some stress on his part and maybe "feel like it" again soon, praying that life is a little kinder to you soon :flower::hugs::kiss:

:wave: girls...hows things? ill only believe ill get that inheritance when the cheque has cleared in my bank..its just too good to be true:haha: im having a lazy day...i so need it im feeling like 1st tri all over again lately...tired,feeling sick now and again, and just soooo emotional...7 weeks 6 days until due day, hope little bubba comes on time...:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies :hi:

PK sounds like you are stressed to the max at the moment :hug: Really hope DH passes his math test sweetie. It's not very fair of him to blame you though that must make you feel awful. You both want a baby.:hugs:

I'm 36 weeks today:happydance: only 17 days left til c-section. I'm so nervous and excited now. Supposed to be quite hot the next few days so will prob be sprawled out somewhere panting!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yey happy 36 weeks!!! xx


----------



## puppycat

Tink and Lily are coming home :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Yeah I saw that glad she can go home, I think she's had enough of being in hospital!


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

MC wow you lucky girl, great timing for Rhys's arrival, sorry your feeling so shitty lovely :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Happy 36wks Coral :happydance: counting down now for your princess :hugs:

PK :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Nothing much here just lurked on and off yesterday just tired and stressed making sure got everything for holidays blahhhhhhhh. Shopping today 'boring' x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

YAY...Tink & Lily are coming home!!!

MC, enjoy your lazy day:hugs:

Coral, let the count down begin!!:thumbup:

Hey there Puppy:hi:, how is Jeff

Poppy, holiday is coming up YAY!!! have fun shopping

asfm, I have wedding to attend this afternoon & some cleaning to do.

Lew,Hopes,SB,Tink,Phoebe,RP,Caz,Laura,Nat,Pk & all DD's:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just got back from shopping af packed her bag yesterday so we had sex and today i am just spotting so we will sex again today and i am going to use a soft cup woopppp sex everyday this cycle i will get my bfp yaya for tink and Lily comeing home x x x


----------



## coral11680

Poppy not long til your hols, should be nice hun!

China enjoy the wedding hunni.

Caz wow sex everyday, I commend you!:haha: lots of :dust:


----------



## puppycat

China girl said:


> Hey there Puppy:hi:, how is Jeff

Hey CG - Jeff is good thanks, he's asleep on my shoulder atm :)

Had a busy day all in all, trying to finish knitting a hat for someone. Went to my first volunteering session tonight helping a swimming club with young children, it was an experience for sure.

How are you all? x


----------



## babydream

Oh wow, quiet day here lol Hope everyone is okay and had a good day. 

Tink, i'm glad you could take Lilyanne home, hope you both doing well xx

Well, the twinges and poking feeling in my left ovary got more frequent and stronger so i called nhs direct and waiting for a call back. I'm a bit scared :(


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: sweetie sure everything be ok x


----------



## coral11680

yeah I'm sure all is fine is it painful or just twinges?


----------



## poppy666

Just noticed PK added ' Burping ' onto title :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!

It's been quiet here today!

Gald Tink and Lilyanne home today  Wonder when Phoebe and Florence will be discharged?

Coral and MC not long for you guys, im excited!!!

PK i love the new thread name. . . so cute lol

Hi CG, Poppy and Puppycat hope you are all well x

Babydream im sure everything will be fine but let us know for sure asap *hugs*
I understand how terrified you are but today i decided to try and stop worrying and infact DH and I have been window shopping for baby stuff, won't buy anything until after 1st scan though. Meanwhile we started to clear our spare room (soon to be nursery) it was full of stuff to be boxed for the attic so we spent tonight packing the boxes  x


----------



## poppy666

:wave: Jenny nice to hear your trying to relax more :hugs:

Not long had a bath and at only 20wks cant see passed my bump to attend my lady garden :cry: Thats bad :haha:


----------



## China girl

Very quiet today....

I had a wonderful time at the wedding. Didn't really want to go, but glad I did. I saw some ladies I worked with some years back. So it was good reuinon.

Oh, BabyD, I think what your feeling is normal, so try not to worry. I know that is easier said than done:hugs:

I hope you ladies had a wonderful day...TTFN:flower:


----------



## coral11680

Morning! Just drinking my :coffee: and eating crumpets with jam yum!

Babyd how is everything, are you having pains or just aches? I'm sure its normal, but better to be safe than sorry:hugs:

Love the new title :awww: burping:haha:

Poppy I gave up trying to see lady garden long ago!:haha: I do shave it but just blindly! :rofl:

Jenny, how are you feeling any sickness yet? Good idea to start clearing spare room for nursery!:thumbup:

China glad you had a nice time at the wedding:happydance:

Supposed to be hot today so not sure what I'll do, did cleaning and washing etc yesterday:shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: hope everyone is well...im tired, finding it harder to sleep each night now, was very hot here too...:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Its well hot here just drying all the beach towels so i can start packing :happydance::happydance: 

BD did NHS ring you back sweetie?


----------



## Jenny Penn

Coral i feel not not to bad actually, except from last night when i went to bed i felt really sick but i don't know if it was wind again because i seem to be getting a lot of that recently lol Today i just feel hungry again! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm doing a Sunday roast chicken afters ice cream yum yum can't wait i am starving x x x


----------



## coral11680

Wow poppy not long til hols how exciting. Take it easy and out extra suncream on as you burn easier when preggo. Try and relax and let oh run around after korben!:haha:

Jenny maybe you'll be lucky and not get ms?


----------



## babydream

Just lost the long post!!!!! F***!!!

Anyway, nhs didn't call back until 7.40am this morning!!! Ha! But i called them back last night and the guy said i better go to a&e because it's only on one side so there's a chance of ectopic. We went at 10.30 and left at 1.15am without seeing a doc. I just couldn't wait anymore, too many drunken sick people on saturday night, police trying to keep the peace. I was too stressed there i had to leave. Anyway, don't feel pain only twinges, stabbing feeling, like someone is squeezing my left ovary every now and then sometimes quite strong, no painkillers needed though. so i'll just try to relax and maybe call gp on monday to ask if its ok. 

Hope everyone's ok, beautiful day today lets enjoy it :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Poppy, my cousin is in Bodrum at the moment, she says it's extremely hot, pack lots of sunscreen and hat hunni xx exciting eh??? i wish i could go on a holiday xx


----------



## poppy666

Make sure you just go for a checkup BD Monday even if pain/twinges subside, if anything they may send you up for early scan sweetie.

Thanks Coral n BD, im going to get a high factor, didnt know you burnt more whilst preggo. What can i take for a upset stomach if i get one over there? Im use to taking Pepto Bismol but cant whilst preggo n its great stuff.


----------



## poppy666

Awww i just seen a piccy of Florence ner ner ner lol well actually i was naughty one of her friends/relatives posted it on fb :blush::haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Honey I'm home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh ding dongs its so good to be back :) I'll be reading back in a bit and uploading some photos. Hope your all ok :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Yahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! Welcome home Tink & Lilyanne :yipee::yipee::yipee: see you later when you've catched up, cant wait to see piccys :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Yaaay, welcome home Tink!!!! Can't wait to see pics xxxxx

Poppy! I want to see Florence, i'm gonna go and check her out!!! lol


----------



## babydream

Hehe, i can see her too!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:yipee: welcome home tink looking forward to the pic hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw i wont to see her if you want to add me on facebook carrie ann walsh my pic is oh kissing me x x x x


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Hehe, i can see her too!!!!

pmsl did you go snooping like me :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:) found her too, awwwwww what a cutie. Ill text her and see if she will text me a photo to post here. just uploading mine to comp one handed :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

I saw her now, wow you really did go snooping to find her!:haha: she is adorable!

Welcome home Tink and Lilyanne!!!!! You have to tell me how basildon hospital was. Hope you are both feeling better now you're home. Bet the kids are fighting for cuddles with her!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

lol Coral wasnt hard really, i checked to see if any pictures had been posted yet and noticed the lady saying 'Auntie' so thought Hmmmmm she may have some pics :haha:


----------



## coral11680

well done detective pops :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok here's one I just took for you all while i attempt to read back :haha: x

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Just texted Phoebe photo on way soon x
 



Attached Files:







lilyanne.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 12


----------



## poppy666

Aww Tink she's gorgeous :hugs: bet her daddys proud :cloud9:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

:haha:I had to go and be nosey too Poppy!!!:haha:

Tink, glad your home & missed you dearly. Can't wait to see pics

Jenny,BabyD,Coral,Caz..hiaya:hi: and all DD's :hi:

asfm, going to be lazy today...I really should go to church today, but just dont feel like it. That wedding wore me out!!


----------



## coral11680

OMG Tink she is so cute, even though I've seen her in person she's already changed :awww: :cloud9: bet its lovely having her home now!! You are mad trying to read all the messages to catch up. Will take you forever, we'd rather hear your birth story!!!:haha: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Oh my, how will I catch up with everything on here! This could take some time. I think it best to say I have missed you all terribly and I dearly hope everyone is ok. Perhaps if I miss something important someone could message me to fill me in so I dont put my foot in it. Oohh I have two piccys of Florance, she is sooooooooooooooo cute!!!! right I've do that first for you all x


----------



## China girl

OMG..Tink, she is just adorable...I'm loving that lil outfit she has on


----------



## coral11680

Took a 36wk bump pic while waiting for tinks birth story:haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0474.JPG
File size: 136.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think your right Coral, I tried on my phone the other night in hospital and I fell asleep and couldn't remember a thing I had read :rofl: I have a feeling that the same might happen if I try again, so ok :haha: I wont.

Awww yes she has changed. I'm convinced she has lost quite a bit of weight, but she had all that swelling to loose cause of the diabetes in her face. Plus the jaundice treatment dehydrates them, she's looking pretty dinky to me now :haha: I'm not worried about the weight loss, she is feeding well and lovely and alert x


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Took a 36wk bump pic while waiting for tinks birth story:haha:

Coral lovely bump and i want that maxi dress :haha:


----------



## coral11680

thanks pops, that dress is actually knee length and I bought it last year for my holiday to Egypt. Nice and cool in this bloody heat!


----------



## China girl

:haha: I was just about to comment about your dress Coral...I like it!!!


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:



> :haha: I was just about to comment about your dress Coral...I like it!!!

Its mineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :haha:


----------



## China girl

It wouldn't fit my fat butt anyway!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No mine, I want the dress!!!!! :haha: aww Coral, that bump is defo looking nearly ready to land :) Birth Story will have to wait I think, will have visitors soon, but I'll get on it later. Be about for general chit chit though x


----------



## poppy666

Fit my fat bump so we'll share :hugs:

Tink doing her birth story im guessing :argh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

The outfit was from my neighbor, perfect for the heat today, its HOT HOT HOT in the UK today! She looks cute in it :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Birth Story tonight, prepair to be horrified :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

stay tuned for Phoebes photos just uploading x


----------



## coral11680

Yes almost ready to land just 16 days left! :argh:

Ok we'll wait on the birth story. Maybe you can start it in word and keep adding when you have time then copy and paste it all when done? 

How is the breastfeeding going now Tink?


----------



## caz & bob

aw tink she is lovely cute.com x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:​Introducing Phoebe's baby Florence :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

They are home now, and Phoebe is sooooo on :cloud9: and doing fantastically, she sends love to everyone x
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 10









photo (1).jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## caz & bob

aw she is lovely awww wopper she is x x


----------



## coral11680

:awww: so cute :cloud9: look at those chubby cheeks!! xxx Send her our Love Tink


----------



## China girl

Flo is beautiful & chunky....I could just eat her up!!!


----------



## poppy666

I think Florence looks like her mum, aww cutie pie... :kiss: wish her well and speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sounds like a plan Coral, its still a little hectic what with only just being back. Unpacking all the gear I took has too almost all day :rofl: see why you need all that stuff I put on the hospital list! you never know when you have to stay in longer and its just so much nicer to have everything you need without worrying :) 

Yes breastfeeding much better now Coral, I am glad I kept it up! I am still sore, but getting better. Milk started coming in yesterday, and is in properly now. Lily's pleased about that :haha: She's not the easiest feeder though, but the poor thing had to deal with all kinds of feeding those first few days she didn't know what was gonna happen next! :haha:

You see for the jaundice and blood sugars I had to express my breast-milk to show them what I had, before feeding it too her with formula, then I'd put her on the breast for a bit cause It was a. what she obviously preferred since it settled her every time when a bottle wouldn't. and b. so I encouraged my own milk supply with frequent feeding. The result was sore nips, an exhaustible Tink, and a baby who wanted to breastfeed but the nasty docs wouldn't let her do just that :awww: But now its greatm she feeds well, and goes about 2-3 hours between feeds about 50% of the time with a few 4 hour stretches in between x


----------



## coral11680

Glad lily is feeding well. Hope I have the same success! Are the kids excited to have you both home?


----------



## Hopes314

welcome back tink and lily!! :) love the new pic, she is adorable!

florance (is that how you spell it?) is a cutie too.. she looks soooooo big!

can't wait to hear the birth stories!!

whoo and coral you are coming up soon :) then who.. ladyb and lew?


i have a friend from school who is 38 and a half weeks pregnant and still 0cm dialated, 0% effaced, etc. does that mean induction is likely, or can this stuff happen like.. overnight!?


----------



## poppy666

Korbens head didnt engage till labour started, think it varies Hopes... ive heard after your first baby that they can engage one minute then pop back out :haha:


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> welcome back tink and lily!! :) love the new pic, she is adorable!
> 
> florance (is that how you spell it?) is a cutie too.. she looks soooooo big!
> 
> can't wait to hear the birth stories!!
> 
> whoo and coral you are coming up soon :) then who.. ladyb and lew?
> 
> 
> i have a friend from school who is 38 and a half weeks pregnant and still 0cm dialated, 0% effaced, etc. does that mean induction is likely, or can this stuff happen like.. overnight!?

Hopes, your friend still has time & anything can happen in the next two weeks. Congrats to your friend.


----------



## MommyV

Welcome back Tink Lilyanne is beautiful I love that little outfit she is in too cute also that's great that the breastfeeding is going well now

Aww Pheobe's little girl Florence is so cute can't wait to hear the birth stories

PK- :hugs: hope everything settles down for you and dh

asfm- camping was fun but I am so tired now can't wait for my scan on Wednesday


----------



## poppy666

Scan's this week MommyV :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## MommyV

I know Poppy this is so exciting. I hope that we both get some good pictures.


----------



## poppy666

I just want her not to act all lady like with legs crossed so i can buy pink after my holiday :haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

Aww it's so great to see the baby ding dongs. They are such beautiful little girls! Congrats again to both Tink and Pheobe.


----------



## coral11680

Oh an exciting week, mommyvs scan Wednesday, what day is yours pops? Can't wait to see pics. Mommyv are you finding out the sex?


----------



## poppy666

Thurseday Coral :happydance:

Did Tink say she's doing birth story tonight?


----------



## coral11680

oh wow not long then! She did but prob got caught up.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!

Tink nice to have you back  and even nicer that you have healthy little Lillyanne with you!

Florence is also beautiful. . . well done phoebe!

Glad your feeling better Babydream x

Coral your bump is so neat. . . not long until D day now 

Looking forward to the scans this week Poppy and MommyV x

Hopes, MC and CG 'Hi'! Sorry i forgot anyone x

I was at a charity event at our local pub today (DH is now passed out on the couch lol) needless to say it was a long day for me with no alcohol or cigarettes but will be totally worth it in the long run! Im looking forward to next weekend as we're going with friends to alton towers (theme park) in Derby although it will be a repeat of today. . . no alcohol and no thrill rides for me lol x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny i was only thinking today, no beer, no water slides, no jeep safari etc on my hols....... blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh not much you can do when preggo is there lol


----------



## Jenny Penn

Lol nope Poppy i think it's safe to say we will be the offical bag ladies. . . holding onto other peoples things while they have fun.

I will probably end up eating my way round alton towers haha will this hunger ever go away, i really need a week or two of morning sickness now! x


----------



## poppy666

Eckkkkkkkkkkk!!! Dont be wishing that i got mine in week 8 :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Poppy if i don't get ms soon then i will be the size of a whale just shortly lol i wish i at least wanted healthy food but my body just doesn't. . . it wants junk! Never mind i don't mind putting on extra weight as long as baby is healthy ;-) x


----------



## poppy666

lol im going to remember your post about wanting ms :haha: My eating routine not changed apart from wanting some toast in the morning... suppose i'll make up for it soon.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh my so sorry ladies, I did get caught up, everyone wants a piece of Lilypie :haha: Then the kids wanted to bath her, then I remembered I didn't even eat my dinner it was in the oven crusting over :rofl: I'm onto it ladies, hopefully finish it tomorrow x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh get some sleep Tink we can wait for birth story :hugs:

PS I think your tickers need re-arranging too this week lmao x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

aww how exciting, scans coming up! I can't believe how quickly its all coming around! Jen, I got the sickness just after saying such things at exactly your stage in pregnancy :haha: and I ate junk in the first tri :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

oh my, i need to sleeeeeeeeeeeeep I am trying to see whats going on here since i was on earlier and going cross eyed :rofl: think I had better go to bed :haha: Yes Pops, I'll be off to bed now, zzzzzzzz yes was almost there to sorting them earlier but it all went to pot lol x


----------



## poppy666

Night Tink sleep well xx


----------



## coral11680

Yeah get some rest tink. Had a busy day.

Jenny be careful what u wish for :haha:

Poppy you'll still have fun in turkey, having. Dip in the pool and sipping kids cocktails:haha: that's what my kids drank. Actually I didn't fancy much alcohol in the heat anyway.


----------



## poppy666

I would of been tempted with a few glasses of wine if it wasnt for the thinners im on lol, but yep i'll still have fun... more so watching OH chase korben everywhere :haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Ya girls, sorry I've been away so long!!!!!

But just thought I'd tell you all I fianlly got my :bfp: today pic to follow (can't find my lead) but a nice dark line anyways :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

*CONGRATULATIONS DM WOOOHOOOO 3 NEWBIE'S TO 1ST TRI *

:bfp::bfp::muaha::muaha::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::hugs2::shipw::drunk::yellowcard::football::wine::wohoo::wohoo::rain::rain:​


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Still in total shock!!!! Missed who everyone else who got their BFP whilst I've been away!!!!! 

And still waiting for MrsAmy to get hers, Hopefully she'll get her BFP by the time we go on hols together in Oct:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Ermmm think Jenny Penn and Babydream :thumbup: Where you off on hols? Have you told Daisy yet?


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Skeggie, (hols) 

Not told Daisy yet, will put pic up asap


----------



## Daisys_mummy

https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/26062011.jpg


----------



## poppy666

One place ive never been, but my friend has with kids and loved it so sure you'll all have fun,but fx'd you dont get sicky :haha:

Ahhh bet Daisy be over the moon :happydance: Think everyone gone bed lol, Tink was just on but she shattered not long out of hospital with Lilyanne. Pheobe had a little girl too called her Florence, think if you go back about 5/6 pages pictures of both little one's x


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/26062011.jpg

Ahhhh shame its so late, but everyone be celebrating tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Ahh Bless, Seen Tinks little one> sooo cute 

Will have a peek at florence in a mo


----------



## poppy666

Yeah they both cuties... Pheobe LO was a fab weight 9lb 12oz think she had a hard time same as Tink, probz after reading their birth stories i'll be asking to be knocked out for mine lol


----------



## China girl

congrats dm!!!!​

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::rain::rain::bunny::bunny::bunny::crib::crib::crib::crib:
I am so happy for you:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

CG fx'd this is a good few months for some more BFPs :hugs:

Im off to bed now its midnight here, enjoy rest of your evening sweetie xx


----------



## China girl

Night Poppy


----------



## lupinerainbow

Sorry for neglecting you all again.
Just want to say a huge congratulations  to Tink and Pheobe, Lilyanne & Florence are beautiful :cry: :cloud9: You must be so proud! I hope you all heal fast and the babies thrive! 

Will keep checking in even if i don't say much.

DM congratulations on your bfp! :happydance:

Told you that it happens it groups on this thread :winkwink:

Miss you all lots, just need to get myself well.

xxxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Thanks girlies for all the congratulations:happydance:

Still can't believe I finally made it!!! It's been a long and bumpy 4 years or so, I'd given up all hope I'm still in total shock:happydance:


----------



## PJ32

Congratulations DM thats wonderful news. 

Tink- Lilyanne is so beautiful, glad the BF is going well.

Pheobe - Wow Florence is wonderful, such chubby cheeks for snuggling.

Oooh pops, i bet you are looking forward to your scan this week.

I think I am starting to feel the start of flutters, I can't wait for full blown kicks. 

Hope everyone else is well today xx


----------



## puppycat

Morning DD's

Congrats on that lovely BFP DM - third one this cycle :thumbup:

Nice to see you back Tink, make sure you don't overdo it now honey, we can wait :hugs:

Happy 20 weeks Poppy :happydance:

AFM no idea what CD I am, fed up of living life via my ticker especially since DH working from 4am to 9pm each day atm filming and no :sex: happening this end. sigh. Absolutely roasting, shouldn't complain but it's one flippin extreme to the other here!!!!


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies! :hi:
Congratulations dm
:happydance: :bfp: here's wishing you a healthy and happy 9months!

Pj glad you had your scan and I see your avatar :awww: and :happydance: for feeling flutters!

Puppycat don't worry Hun you will get your bfp very soon Hun. It is boiling today isn't it, I don't feel like moving!


----------



## puppycat

Boiling! I have got one load of washing on the line, another in the machine, have to make the most of the drying weather!

Hoping to go out with Laura and my grandparents for a picnic in our local park, it has ducks too so will be taking our bread :) lush!


----------



## puppycat

And now it's absolutely hammering it down :growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

IT'S TOOOO BLOODY HOT​
OMG How am i gonna cope in Turkey and even breath stuck in the mountains :cry: Bit scared im gonna be passing out every two minutes :haha:

Morning :flower:

Puppycat i can feel your BFP missy just hang in there lovely :hugs:

DM sort your siggy out im preggoo :rofl:

Morning Coral and PJ :kiss: Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## PJ32

oooh I would love some rain!


----------



## PJ32

Morning Poppy, you will have a lovely time I am sure that the weather will be cooler in the mountains. thats where the locals here have holiday homes so they can escape the heat.


----------



## poppy666

Last time we stopped at that hotel the humidity was aweful first few days just couldnt breath properly. Will never go abroad again whilst pregnant ACTUALLY imnot having anymore what am i talking about :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Lol, still waiting for the garage to call about collecting our bikes - sigh.

Well it's not as hot here, still warm but the rain has cooled things down, shame I now have a house full of wet washing :(


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hello

Congratulations on your bfp DM. . . Happy & Healthy 9 months to you!

I want some warm weather :-( it's dull and cold here. . .we have not had any summer weather yet!
So me and DH bd'd last night ;-) i was scared but all seems well lol are you meant to avoid bd'ing in early prenancy? There seems to be conflicting advice x


----------



## poppy666

I just avoided cos of my loss, but sex is safe sweetie you be ok. Ive not dtd since my BFP pmsl too scared to plus not been in the mood for it.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym round the field with the dogs weather her is lovely to hot to sit out congrtas dm poppy have a nice holiday hun x x x


----------



## coral11680

Oh god, it's tooooooooo hot. Dh is off today and decided to drag me and the dog to the country park. What a mistake I'm so hot now. Laying on my bed now in then bedroom with the air con unit on wow that's much better. Supposed to have thunder storms later tonight so should cool down a bit.

Poppy it is very hot there and humid. Stay in the shade and drink plenty of water. I'd also dip in the pool as much as poss to stay cool.

Jenny sex is fine I've always carried on as normal with my pregnancies and never had any problems.


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Congratulations on your BFP Daisy's mum!​

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::baby::bfp:

:crib::yellow::dance::yipee::friends::wohoo::loopy::wohoo::headspin::friends::yipee::dance::yellow::bfp::baby:​


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Will post properly later, gotta take a nap I'm going cross eyed again :rofl: Just wanted to congratulate you DM, been a long hard journey for you and i'm very pleased for you. X


----------



## poppy666

Get some kip Tink, i remember me and OH walking around like zombies first two weeks with 2 hourly feeds its hard work and shattering :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: morning girlies...

well, 3 hours and 15 minutes until dh's math test :argh::argh::argh::argh:
good news is that dh feels much better about it than all the previous times. so we're keeping EVERYTHING crossed and sending up TONS of prayers that he passes this time. oh God! i'm worried sick about it, but can't let on b/c that will just make dh all anxious and stressed and he's pretty calm right now. so much hangs in the balance with this. his job. our new house. ugh. :cry::cry: 

we were able to resolve the conflict on saturday after we dropped the kids to their other granddad. thank God. dh admitted that he's just been so stressed and depressed about this test plus the infertility that it's made him not want to bd, but then he was horny all afternoon and we :sex: when we got back home. :dohh: go figure... not a good pattern for catching ov this cycle (bd on 3 days before ov and again the day after ov :wacko:) but i'm not going to rely on that now...i really can't. now i have to be hoping for af to start so we can start our regimen for the IVF--hopefully with the next cycle to get things going. 

anyway, please pray girls...we have so many people praying, but in my opinion, you can never have too much prayers! his test is at 12:30pm Eastern time and will go for I think an hour and 40 minutes. :wacko: i'm going to be a nervous wreck sitting here waiting. :nope:


----------



## pk2of8

*BIG CONGRATS DM!!!!*

:bfp::bfp::thumbup::thumbup::bfp::happydance::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::bfp::bfp:
:crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

very happy for you sweetie! keep us updated how things are going :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Oh my the heat has knocked me out I just slept for about an hour while DH watched Arthur. I still feel exhausted now!

Tink rest up and we'll catch ya later! 

PK def praying DH passes his math test. When does he find out the results?


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Ok here's one I just took for you all while i attempt to read back :haha: x
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Just texted Phoebe photo on way soon x

tink!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: omg she is SOOOOO beautiful!!!!! i saw the piccies on fb but what an angel!!! i'm so jealous of the cuddles!! :winkwink::haha: i know it must have been hard, but i'm looking forward to reading your birth story sweetie :hugs: and i'm proud of you for keeping up with the bf'ing despite the doctors :thumbup: sometimes the docs have the most ridiculous ideas... pfft. :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

he'll know immediately coral. almost all testing like that (at least here) is computerized now, so you get immediate results, although they're not "official" until you get it in the mail. eeeeeeeeeeeekkkk!!!!!!!!


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:​Introducing Phoebe's baby Florence :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> They are home now, and Phoebe is sooooo on :cloud9: and doing fantastically, she sends love to everyone x

O. M. G. what an ADORABLE little chunk'o'lunk!!!!!!! teehee :happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance: those cheeks were MADE for nibbling on!!!! :yipee::haha:

phoebe luv i am SO thrilled for you and i think she looks like her BEAUTIFUL mummy!!!!!!! :kiss: can't wait to see more piccies and hear your birth story too luv! :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies!! I wasn't able to check in over the weekend- hope everyone is well!

TINK- Lily is so adorable - love her cute romper!!! Can't wait to hear the birth story!

Pheebs! Your little Flo is so precious too- love those cheeks - think she looks like you :)

DM- CONGRATULATIONS on your :bfp:! I think we are on another streak with them! Happy and Healthy 9 months!

Hopes- I saw your post about your friend. I just wanted to tell you that a friend of mine just had her baby on Saturday and 38 and a half weeks. She had gone to her doc appt 4 days earlier and was NOT dilated or effaced at all. So, in 4 days, she went from 0 to having the baby - anything is possible and everyone is so different!

Poppy and MommyV- excited to see your scanny pics this week!

PK- sending good luck vibes to you and your OH for the test today!

AFM, I had a question for you ladies who have had babies before. I have been getting menstrual-like cramps - mostly mild, but last night they were pretty uncomfortable and woke me from my sleep.... is this braxton hicks or possible dilating or what?????????? I have a doc appt today, but am impatient so want to know :)


----------



## pk2of8

coral, you don't have long now hun! :happydance: can't wait to meet your little princess too hun! :hugs: beautiful bump pic too and LOVE the dress! :thumbup:

poppy, can't wait to see your scan!! and defo use tons of sunblock and just try to take it easy while you're on holiday! :kiss:

MC, i hope you feel better soon hunni :hugs: i know what you mean about waiting til the check clears your bank before you believe it. i was the same way last week over the house with my ex. Thank God it did go through though! whew! i'll be praying the same for you sweetie :hugs:

mommyv, your scan is next!!! we have a crazy busy day wednesday, but i'll try to be on late before i go to bed to see your scan pics! can't wait to see them! :hugs:

jenny, during my second pg i CRAVED those orange marshmallow "peanuts" (talk about bad for you junk food...they are nothing but sugar!!!) i could not get enough of them and walked around with a double-sized bag all the time! :haha: it didn't hurt anything or the baby in the long run. :shrug: :winkwink:

babyd, i'm sure everything is fine sweetie...probably just the baby getting nice and snuggly in your uterus. :hugs:

CG, it doesn't look by your chart that you've ov'd yet, so keep up the bd'ing hun!! :winkwink:

caz, you GO GIRL, bd'ing every day!!! wow! more power to ya hun! :haha:

puppy, i feel ya with the one extreme to the other, but sometimes it happens when you least expect it :hugs:

lupes, it is so hard sweetie...you have a lot you're going through too... just remember we're here for you sweetie, and your FS appt will be here before you know it. :hugs:

PJ, yay for feeling flutters!! :cloud9: that is such a great feeling! xxx

hopes, lew :kiss: i hope you both are doing well...neither of you have much longer to go now :happydance:

regal, it's been nice to see you on here a little bit more :hugs:

i hope damita and TTC are doing well...haven't heard from them in a while :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Lew id say strong BH body getting ready now sweetie, but if you get more and regular get checked out :hugs:

PK loadssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss of prayers and got everything crossed for DHs test today :kiss::hugs: he'll pass :thumbup:


----------



## pk2of8

lew, i would say defo tell the doc and have them check you. it might just be braxton hicks, but as close as you are, you don't want to miss anything. make sure you stay WELL hydrated as that can cause contractions, but if you're uncomfortable like that, then try to keep track of when and how often you're feeling them. :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Coral- I will be find out what we are having as long as baby cooperates. We like to be able to plan the room and figure out which clothes need to come out of the basement and I crochet and would like to make a few things for the baby 

PK- saying a little prayer that dh passes his math test

DM- congrats on your bfp I know you've been waiting a long time for it

Poppy- enjoy your vacation hopefully you won't be too hot while you're there like other ladies have suggested try to spend some time in the water

asfm- I've got lots of catching up to do and a playdate for my son this afternoon but at least it's lots of things to keep me busy before my appt on Wednesday I don't think I'll be home until at least 5pm my time which is I think about 10pm in the UK but I will try to post a pic and hopefully I'll know the gender my daughter had her legs tightly crossed and we couldn't tell the first scan with her but hopefully this little one will cooperate


----------



## pk2of8

thank you popsy :hugs: trying to stay positive and have faith, but it's soooo hard when you don't have any control over it!!! ugh. i wish i could take it for him, then we wouldn't have a problem :dohh:


----------



## China girl

Praying for you Pk & DH!!!


Lew I agree with PK, tell the Doctor when you go in today. Don't panic, its probably your body adjusting:hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Thanks All for your responses....I am sure its probably BH....last night I had about 3 sorta strong ones - I tried to time them in my half-awake state- think they were about 12 mins apart and then stopped. 

I know I need to take it easy too....did ALOT yesterday and overdid it....I got up to pee in the middle of the night and pratically collapsed on the floor- my back started spasming- I have injured it before I think all the laundry and cleaning I did yesterday aggravated it...was hard to walk. Feeling much better now though thank goodness. Was worried because last time this happened I needed some major muscle relaxants to even stand up straight! That would not have been good! Yikes!

Poppy- definitely take plenty of dips in the pool and stay in the shade. I went on a family cruise to mexico when I was about 23 weeks and it was pretty hot and i felt it quicker. Just tried to take breaks and drink plenty of water and stay in shade. When are you leaving?


----------



## LEW32

Oh and Coral- wanted to tell you that you look fab! Love the dress and you have such a cute bump! I am MASSIVE!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Dont go till next saturday but yes im staying in the pool lol. You should be trying to take it easy more now Lew :jo::hugs:


----------



## LEW32

You are right Pops- feel like my house is a disaster area though! I love my cats dearly, but they shed CONSTANTLY in the summer and there are dust bunnies everywhere....swear I need to vacuum and sweep every day (but I don't, which is the issue!).....gonna have to take more breaks.

Don't think OH realizes how tough it is for me to stand for long periods of time anymore....


OH's family is renting a house by the beach for a week starting this weekend- His mom is giving us the hard press to come down for 1 day. I really don't want to because I am so close to the end.
Without traffic, the drive is about 2 hours. With traffic, it can be 3+ hours each way. Am I being silly to not want to go? Just can't imagine driving 3 hours home if i have a problem or just in general.... I don't know. His mom just said- you can't just sit in the house waiting- first babies are late anyway....


----------



## coral11680

PK you'll have to update us later . fingers crossed!

Lew def mention to the doc, byt like you said you may have overdone it, so rest up today:hugs: we need an updated bump piccy!

Lupine we are here for you whenever you need us and we think of you:hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hello, quick one from my phone...

It's toooooooo hot!!!! I want rain!!

Congrats on your bfp DM, well deserved! H&H 9 months for you!

Hope all okay. Lew take it easy, pk prayer on your way, Jenny I'm too scared to b'd. Coral looking good, tink have plenty of rest, hope pheebs ok both princesses are gorgeous. LR (((hugs)))) hunni all be ok. Hello to everyone else, CG puppycat ermm...and the rest, sorry lol

Oohh poppy and mommyv excited about your scans, MC hope you ok hunni xx

Asfm, all good, got a 3+ on cb digi this morning :))))))))


----------



## Damita

:wave: so sorry I haven't been around can't with all the pregnancies, congrats on the new pregnancies and the babies :)

I'm entering cycle 8 and month 11.. we are about to hit a year of trying :(


----------



## poppy666

Damita lovely to see you :hugs:

Babydream yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh for 3+ lovely, all good :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> You are right Pops- feel like my house is a disaster area though! I love my cats dearly, but they shed CONSTANTLY in the summer and there are dust bunnies everywhere....swear I need to vacuum and sweep every day (but I don't, which is the issue!).....gonna have to take more breaks.
> 
> Don't think OH realizes how tough it is for me to stand for long periods of time anymore....
> 
> 
> OH's family is renting a house by the beach for a week starting this weekend- His mom is giving us the hard press to come down for 1 day. I really don't want to because I am so close to the end.
> Without traffic, the drive is about 2 hours. With traffic, it can be 3+ hours each way. Am I being silly to not want to go? Just can't imagine driving 3 hours home if i have a problem or just in general.... I don't know. His mom just said- you can't just sit in the house waiting- first babies are late anyway....

No your not being silly, your near the end and its bloody hard work. A 3+ hour drive be exhausting, plus you'd have to take plenty of stops inbetween to stretch your legs etc.... sure they'll understand :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I managed 30 mins in the end :haha: oh well it all helps I guess.

PK I'm praying for DH, was wondering how you are, I so hope he passes this time. :dust: on your O, its always worth trying ;) x

Lew I feel for you honey, It was only the other week I felt the same as you. Turned out my BH's were helping things along a little but very slowly. FX your making some slow progress so your labour will be nice and simple :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita, great to see you back honey!! I really hope your only a inch away from your BFP, keep us up to speed honey x

Babydream, congratulations on your 3+ on a digi! :loopy: bet that was a lovely sight, how you feeling honey?! :hugs: x

Popsy, are you ok? thanks for all the sweet messages, I might be way to tired to comment but they have made me feel better :hugs: x

Coral, I dont know how your coping! OMDS its like a furnace here isn't it? Thanks goodness for that air con, I bet your living next to it at the min :haha: Just washed the cloths you brought Lily, I can't believe how cute they all are, can't wait to put them all on her. You really spoiled her :hugs: Thanks x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and hey China :hugs: x

See Tinks brain worked again there for all of 10 mins, must have been the power nap :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Your avatar always makes me smile Tink she's gorgeous, cant wait to see my little girl :cloud9:


----------



## LEW32

Hi Tink! Hope you are feeling a bit more normal today!!!! Lily is soooo cute...I want to snuggle her!

:hi: babyD, Damita, puppycat and everyone I forgot to say hi to before....


----------



## poppy666

Korben's had my mobile earlier n i cant find it, he's asleep so cant wreck the room looking for it pmsl... :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww Pops n Lew, I could just snuggle her all day long, she's such a cutie. I am thoroughly besotted haha x


----------



## poppy666

So jealous :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

ok, well 2 shots of amaretto and a bittersweet send-off...let the prayers begin.....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

If you guys wanna look on facebook, I think everyone here has me right? I'm uploading some photos of Lily :) go have a butchers If you wanna :haha: x


----------



## pk2of8

damita, sweetie you're not alone hun :hug: have you been to the FS yet? what's going on with that?


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> ok, well 2 shots of amaretto and a bittersweet send-off...let the prayers begin.....

Good luck :hugs:


Tink gonna go nosy x


----------



## pk2of8

i may need another shot... :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Have the bottle PK lol


----------



## pk2of8

pmsl i might need to poppy i'm that anxious about it all!! :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Drink the lot PK!!!!! awww I'm sure he will be fine :hugs: x

Now to get the rest of the ding dongs well n truely knocked up, Dr Tink's on a mission now. x


----------



## pk2of8

just what i need to hear dr tink :winkwink: :haha::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK, sounds blooming soppy, and its not that I want it any less for the other Ding Dongs. But I guess having been in this with you since the beginning, and have watched you suffer TTCing and experienced the blessing of Lilyanne, I am gonna have one hell of a BFP party when its your turn x


----------



## pk2of8

:cry::cry::cry: awww thank you so much tink... it did start with just a few of us and grew quite quickly... what was it...me, you, poppy, MC...if i'm forgetting somebody else who was in that original thread, i'm TERRIBLY SORRY. my mind is so scattered right now, praying for dh and all... but in any case, i understand the sentiment tink and it means the world to me :hug: thank you hun :kiss:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> :cry::cry::cry: awww thank you so much tink... it did start with just a few of us and grew quite quickly... what was it...me, you, poppy, MC...if i'm forgetting somebody else who was in that original thread, i'm TERRIBLY SORRY. my mind is so scattered right now, praying for dh and all... but in any case, i understand the sentiment tink and it means the world to me :hug: thank you hun :kiss:

YOU FORGOT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I still love you though:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh everyone's gone mushy :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I'm a late comer but I love you girlies - thanks for the new mission statement Tink, I'd really appreciate a hand with the TTC lark! On to cycle 8 now and fed up :( can't imagine how you feel PK honey :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​*DH 
PASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

OMG I CAN'T HARDLY BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH THANK GOD AND THANK YOU ALL MY DING DONGS FOR PRAYING WITH US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

*WOOOHOOOOOOO WELL DONE *​
Now you can go finished the rest of that bottle :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

congrats pk and your dh :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

China girl said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry: awww thank you so much tink... it did start with just a few of us and grew quite quickly... what was it...me, you, poppy, MC...if i'm forgetting somebody else who was in that original thread, i'm TERRIBLY SORRY. my mind is so scattered right now, praying for dh and all... but in any case, i understand the sentiment tink and it means the world to me :hug: thank you hun :kiss:
> 
> YOU FORGOT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I still love you though:haha:Click to expand...

:dohh::dohh::dohh: stupid me!!!!! i love you too china! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> *WOOOHOOOOOOO WELL DONE *​
> Now you can go finished the rest of that bottle :haha:

pmsl i think dh and i will defo be celebrating at least with a good bottle of wine tonight!!! :winkwink::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

puppycat said:


> Yeh I'm a late comer but I love you girlies - thanks for the new mission statement Tink, I'd really appreciate a hand with the TTC lark! On to cycle 8 now and fed up :( can't imagine how you feel PK honey :hugs:

:hugs: thank you puppycat...we're glad you found us sweetie :hugs: and regardless of how long it's been for any of us ttc, the pain of it not happening is still there, so we're all in this together :kiss: xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all haven't got time to read back

But tink and phoebe your little ones are gorgeous 

Been really busy today been having a sort out of Mckenzie's toys and tiding the living room. 

We brought a new pushchair today and hopefully this will be the last as we r now waiting to TTC until Mckenzie is at nursery so will use the new pushchair for next baby. We brought a Britax B mobile which you can buy a carrycot for and car seat which will attach.


----------



## pk2of8

OMG i can't believe. i'm sitting here bawling my eyes out....oh THANK GOD!!! we had SO MUCH hinging on this test... the Lord still works miracles :winkwink:


----------



## sleeping bubs

well done to your OH PK


----------



## puppycat

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

CONGRATS PK xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

thank you SB :happydance: and big :hug: to you hunni...when does Mckenzie start nursery then?


----------



## LEW32

AWESOME news PK!!! So happy for you! Now you can relax a bit and deffo celebrate tonight!

WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jenny Penn

:happydance: :happydance: Im thrilled for you and DH PK :happydance: :happydance:

:happydance: :happydance: And also Babydream for 3+ on the digi :happydance: :happydance:

Tink, Lilyanne is sooooo gorgeous :cloud9: you really must feel like the luckiest woman alive right now! 

MommyV i hope you get to find out the gender on Wednesday, i defo think boy :baby: for you x

Nice to see you Damita and i also hope your bfp is just round the corner :kiss:

All you guys are complaining about the heat yet i would love some lol all it does is rain in scotland :growlmad:

Hi to everyone i missed CG, PC, Coral, Poppy, SB x


----------



## coral11680

just a quickie I'm officially exhausted. Been at Chloe and Ryan's karate grading from 5-7.30pm so hot and tired. On a good note they both passed Ryan got his brown belt and Chloe her first belt red:happydance: so proud of them.

PK massive congrats to you :yipee: so happy for you and DH now that is one weight off of your shoulders. I also agree with what Tink said you really deserve that bfp and can't wait to the day we celebrate it! Wont be a dry eye in the house:cry:

Babyd great news, must be wonderful seeing the 3+:happydance:

Tink love the pics on facebook, I see Lily's swelling has gone down now. She is so beautiful I can't wait to snuggle her again!!!:cloud9: and your very welcome for the clothes :hugs:

Now I'm going to lay on my bed in front of the AC I'm dripping! be near my ipad though checking in to see whats happening!


----------



## caz & bob

wooppp pk congrats x x x


----------



## China girl

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!

That is wonderful news PK!!!!!:loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey pk Mckenzie doesn't start nursery until Jan 2013 (thats when it is free!!) he will be 3years old then. But haven't decided if going to go back on the pill or anything yet so you never know lol may be before then How are u??


----------



## babydream

Congratulations pk and dh!!​Now get drunk and knocked up lol Goooo ooooonnnnn!!!!! :haha:


----------



## babydream

Hello all, hope you are okay. Dr Tink please, get everyone preggo now, i'll do whatever i can to help. I really recommend moonstone and carnelian jewellry. I bought a bracelet each for fertility 7weeks ago, wearing them ever since and here i am 5w1d today. it might be just a coincidence but hey, they're really pretty and cheap (£3.25 each) so worth a try. I'm exhausted i just got home since 9pm last night i need an early night but diet coke won't help lol


----------



## coral11680

Babyd you poor thing you must be so so tired. Can y lay in tomorrow? I remember working the night shift in the first trimester and it was exhausting. You seem to be working much more hours, try to rest sweetie.


----------



## babydream

Ha! i wish coral, i'm up at 6am tomorrow for the day. If i can i'll do the night too cause i need the money but if i'm too tired... I'm off on wednesday i'll be in bed all day long lol


----------



## coral11680

Wow you poor thing don't exhaust yourself hun


----------



## puppycat

Where di you get that fertility bracelet from hun? x


----------



## pk2of8

sleeping bubs said:
 

> hey pk Mckenzie doesn't start nursery until Jan 2013 (thats when it is free!!) he will be 3years old then. But haven't decided if going to go back on the pill or anything yet so you never know lol may be before then How are u??

well as fast as 2011 has slipped by, 2013 will be here before we know it!! :dohh: but, like you said sweetie, "never know"...maybe it will just do the trick for you hun :hugs: i'm doing WONDERFUL at the mo...just SOOOOOO RELIEVED that dh has passed his test and now we can move on to the ivf session and our new house closing with the bank without the weight of that and worrying about dh's job on our shoulders :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

girls thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you for all your support!!!! for celebrating with us over dh's test and for the kind words about ttc. :hugs: i believe we'll catch up to all you preggers/new mommy ding dongs. in God's time. the waiting has been really hard...some days almost unbearable and don't want to think about it, but we couldn't have gotten this far without you all!! xxxxx :kiss:

so on wed on thur maybe i'll have new house piccies to show you!!!! :yipee: of course, we won't have all the furniture in for a while. we're going to take pretty much the whole month of july to move everything and get settled :happydance:


----------



## sleeping bubs

thats excellent PK everything is working out for you. Hoping and praying that your IVF goes well 

Going with the NTNP now as getting married in October and have a dress and might go on a honeymoon now and ask my mum to look after Mckenzie


----------



## babydream

puppycat said:


> Where di you get that fertility bracelet from hun? x

https://estore.spiritwalkercrystals.../Shops/spir69/Products/JB-CAR-CONRAD__27-NC-A

https://estore.spiritwalkercrystals...h=/Shops/spir69/Products/JB-MNS-AVAH__25-NC-A

I've been wearing these two hun, i love them! If you decide to get them i wish you good luck and hope they'll work for you the same way they worked for me xx


----------



## puppycat

Thanks hun - I just ordered them both.

I'm a firm believer in crystals for healing xx


----------



## LEW32

Pk- I think the house will be an excellent distraction until you can get IVF rolling - so wonderful! Love looking at houses- can't wait to see the piccies!!


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> damita, sweetie you're not alone hun :hug: have you been to the FS yet? what's going on with that?

DH had all his tests and it came back above average (I still haven't heard the end of it :haha:), I am still waiting, my appointment for more tests is Sept 5th so been waiting like 4 months since my doctor agreed to refer me since nothing wrong with DH..

Congrats on your DH btw :happydance:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Girlies:hi:

PK good news that hubby passed that test and I wish you all the best with the IVF.

Hope everyone is doing well this morning!!!
How did everyone cope with the heat yesterday, I really struggled at work, drank loads and had to run to the loo every five mins :haha:

I did a clearblue digi this morning and got a 2-3 weeks, still can't believe it!! I will add pics later!!!

enjoy the day everyone:happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies, DH and I managed to :sex: last night - God love him he didn't last long :blush: but it has been a while I am going to TRY and follow SMEP so BD again on Wednesday and Friday then every day over ov (which should be the weekend but I'm not testing).

I hope being unwell does help because I was really poorly yesterday and my poor tummy is still unsettled today :(


----------



## coral11680

PK can't wait to see pics of your new house once you settle on one!:happydance:

Babyd take it easy today :jo:

puppycat hope those bracelets work for you as well as they did for babyd :dust:

DM the heat was horrible wasn't it, I felt sick and had a headache most of the day, thank god for the AC in my room or I think I would have melted:haha: look forward to the digi pics:happydance:

Not much to report from me down to 2 weeks now 14 more sleeps:happydance: prob have another lazy day today. Maybe a couple loads of washing oh how exciting!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: Had scan.im at 20w +1 so im back to where i was at 8w +1 day.EDD 14/11

My bladder wasnt full enough so pictures arent worth posting :(
I have to have Glucose test as they think iv got gest diabetis :( due to amount sugar in my wee wee.:( oh and i have anterior placenter like around my belly button.dont know what that means.

all measurement are fine.


Gender: hmmmmm well i thought i saw a lily but dh thought he saw a willy :haha:

so were still team :yellow:


----------



## PJ32

Hi hopes, 

glad bubs is fine, sorry to hear about the GD, dont know all that much about it, but must be worrying.

Still team yellow, yay for you, dont think I will be able to manage that one xx


----------



## poppy666

Awwww shame you didnt find gender sweetie, but you can always goes for a gender scan if you really wanna know lol glad everything went well, same due date as me again :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: g'morning girls!

ggggrrrrrr can't sleep anymore. hate it when that happens when i have the opportunity to sleep in!!! :dohh: oh man! dh and i are still floating about the test! whew! what a relief!!!! 

damita, dang Sept 5th seems so far away still doesn't it? maybe you can call and see if they can put you on a list for cancellations to move you up?? good thing that dh's tests all came back good. i hope you get answers quickly so you can move on hun :hugs:

so, i'm curious...what is "hot" in England? 

we've been dealing for like 3 weeks now with major smoke problems from all the wild fires b/c it hasn't been raining enough. a bit unusual this far into the summer here...we're typically in our rainy season now. this week it's been a little better but for the last 3 weeks, all you could see/smell when you stepped outside was the smoke. gross. temps have been running in the mid- to high 90's, but last week St. Augustine (where I live) had a record with the heat index at 115 degrees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yikes!! that was last wed or last thur... it was crazy. i took my 2 younger ones to the pool that day and after 30 mins they were done and wanted to go back home. it was just too hot. :wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poppy666 said:


> Awwww shame you didnt find gender sweetie, but you can always goes for a gender scan if you really wanna know lol glad everything went well, same due date as me again :haha:

yeh :haha: Bugger:dohh:

nah we want to stay team yellow :)


----------



## poppy666

Think it was near the 80s yesterday thats hot for us :haha: a lot cooler today so im not complaining.


----------



## puppycat

It's not so much the heat as the humidity PK, it is cloudy atm and only 16oC but it's so humid that's its hard to function at all. :(


----------



## pk2of8

poppy666 said:


> Think it was near the 80s yesterday thats hot for us :haha: a lot cooler today so im not complaining.

:haha: near the 80s...wow! :haha: i guess it's all what your body is used to, ya know! i need a sweater most times in that temperature! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

babyhopes2010 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Awwww shame you didnt find gender sweetie, but you can always goes for a gender scan if you really wanna know lol glad everything went well, same due date as me again :haha:
> 
> yeh :haha: Bugger:dohh:
> 
> nah we want to stay team yellow :)Click to expand...

Ahhh dont worry about due dates they come when they ready, i dont think i'll get to 14th November tbh.


----------



## pk2of8

puppycat said:


> It's not so much the heat as the humidity PK, it is cloudy atm and only 16oC but it's so humid that's its hard to function at all. :(

yeah i understand that...Florida is notorious for the humidity as well. :wacko: you just get used to it i suppose :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

pk2of8 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Think it was near the 80s yesterday thats hot for us :haha: a lot cooler today so im not complaining.
> 
> :haha: near the 80s...wow! :haha: i guess it's all what your body is used to, ya know! i need a sweater most times in that temperature! :haha:Click to expand...

We dying in that heat :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Just looked at the weather and it's supposed to be 95% humidity over night, GAH!


----------



## laurah8279

Good morning girlies!!!

Hope you are all well.

Argh, just noticed you are onlien Tink!! How are you and the gorgeous little one?!?! 

Really enjoying this weather, I know its slightly uncomfortable but its nice to be hot for a change in England!!

Quick question, I have been out in the sun a lot these past couple of days and done a lot of walking. Yesterday afternoon, the veins in my calves and the backs of my arms went really blue and green and really stood out for a long time. I had to sit with my feet raised for two hours to get it to go. Is this normal? My legs and stomach are aching like crazy today too and I got pins and needles in one hand yesterday too.

Going to the midwife on Friday so going to ask her then but I just wondered if it was anything super bad that I should contact someone about sooner? 

Thanks girls 

xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

poppy :haha: lol i just checked a temp converter to see what 16C is in F...61...bbbbbrrrrrrr :cold: daaaaannnnggg....we be wearing winter coats in that weather regardless of the humidity :haha:

i haven't even checked the weather recently...all the same...HOT. HOT. HOT. smoke. HOT. smoke. HOT. blah blah. 20% chance of rain (which means we won't get any) or less (once they say afternoon showers every day, then we're good, and it only lasts an hour or so). keep elderly and those with breathing conditions indoors (ie asthma and such). UV index extremely high (means sunburn in some ridiculous amount of time like 15 or 20 minutes or something). blah blah. :haha: i ignore it unless they say we got a hurricane coming. :winkwink: then at least it's interesting.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

quick one handed message, busy morning post later xxxx


----------



## laurah8279

Lilyanne is absolutely beautiful Tink.

Well done!!!! :flower:

xxx


----------



## coral11680

hi girlies, babyhopes glad scan went well hun

PK in my area it was 90 degrees yesterday with very high humidity! That was hot for me. Most people here dont have any air con either so thats what kills us at night. Could you imagine no a/c ? I have been to florida mid july and it is very hot but everywhere is airconditioned so its bearable when your inside. In new jersey it gets hot in the summer but I'd take the kids to my MIL pool and stay inside in the ac when it was too hot. Luckily here I have an A/C unit in my bedroom so nights are comfortable when I have it on, poor kids were sweating in their rooms:haha: mean aren't I!

Tink hows Lilypie?

poppy your past the halfway mark now I see :yipee:

Laura not sure about the veins prob just the heat sure its nothing to worry about.


----------



## pk2of8

yep 90 deg is defo getting up there :winkwink: you're right tho...i don't think we'd make it w/o the a/c. :haha: makes a HUGE difference. as to you having the a/c and not the kids...you NEED it hun, and so will the baby! the kids will manage :hugs: do you use like box fans or stand-up fans or anything? we keep several of those on-hand for night time even with the a/c b/c it just stays so hot.


----------



## coral11680

we need to get a couple of fans really. Chloe has a small fan in her room. I need to invest in a few more for around the house. Luckily today has cooled down so not so bad.


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies

Talking about the weather.....we are having nasty storms in TN. I drove to work in a pretty lighting storm:nope: Its supposed to rain all day:growlmad:


----------



## China girl

Coral, I don't think I could make it over there w/o a/c....I about died last year when my a/c went out for 3 days..


----------



## PJ32

Hi all :wave: 

I love a/c!!!! Ours broke a couple of months ago and we all took to sleeping downstairs. Its well over 100 most days here and gets real humid at night, sunglasses steam up when you walk outside! The UK just isn't built for heat, like when it rains here everything floods as we have no drains!


----------



## coral11680

oh no china storms are pretty but no fun to drive in!

PJ yes it must be hot hot there. It was so hot in Egypt last year was 114 most days, but luckily I was on holiday so was in the pool every 5 mins:haha:


----------



## China girl

Silly question: PJ, why do you not have drains??


----------



## PJ32

It only rains a couple of times a year so they never bothered putting them in. The water tends to evaporate with little rain showers, when we get a massive downpour, we get flooded. Its a novelty when it does rain


----------



## China girl

Ohhh...I see:thumbup:


----------



## PJ32

:rain: ::shipw::haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym took dogs round field done the gardens now chilling till i need to do something else weather nice again x x x


----------



## poppy666

Toooooooooooooooooooooo Hotttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt :brat:


----------



## caz & bob

aw poppy hope it cools down a bit for you x x x


----------



## poppy666

Im indoors now so lovely and cool in back room :happydance: korben snoring his head off so im gonna go make Corned beef ash n a crust for tea.


----------



## caz & bob

sounds nice hun could eat that now even thow i have just had jacket and pasta x x x


----------



## poppy666

Im just being a lazy cow cos its easy and quick to make :haha: no energy today... just gonna go kill my teenager bloody music blaring n korben asleep :growlmad: teenagers do my nut in


----------



## poppy666

Todays bump piccy :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Image012.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 12









Image017 - Copy.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babyhopes2010

great bump poppy :)
I must do a bump pic for this week and chnage ticker back :(


----------



## poppy666

I think im gonna be biggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg :haha: yes get your ticker sorted your stuck with me on the 14th now lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

Damm lol i cant bare 49% so ill wait for 50% :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: nutter lol... get a bump ic up soon x


----------



## caz & bob

you look huge hun x x x


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> you look huge hun x x x

Say it how it is Caz :haha: dread to think what im going to look like in 10wks


----------



## caz & bob

i no think you will have a big one there haha x x x


----------



## poppy666

Arghhh dont be saying that :haha: im only use to 6lb and 7lb babies lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

poppy666 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> you look huge hun x x x
> 
> Say it how it is Caz :haha: dread to think what im going to look like in 10wksClick to expand...

haha no holding back :rofl:


im 'huge' too ill post a pick to make u feel better :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

nice bump poppy :)

my bump is quite large but in a weird way lol. it just sticks straight out! It comes to a point like a football. Even my maternity shirts arent made for how it sticks straight out, my belly sticks out of all of the shirts and makes them look too short.


----------



## poppy666

LOL Hopes nice way of explaining your bump :haha: mine just looks round i think.


----------



## China girl

WOW POPPY!!!!!!!:haha::haha:

You look good girly!!!:flower:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> WOW POPPY!!!!!!!:haha::haha:
> 
> You look good girly!!!:flower:

Why thank you lovely lady :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

yes poppy your bump does seem a little large for 20 weeks doesnt it :)


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> yes poppy your bump does seem a little large for 20 weeks doesnt it :)

Pretty standard one would like to think for 20wks :rofl:

Have you done a bump pic lately? i know Coral did other day :wacko:


----------



## Hopes314

i think i did one around 30 weeks, im really not sure :dohh: maybe ill try to get myself out of bed in a little to do one lol. yes, i am in bed. eating bagels. its 2pm here lol.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

zzzzzzzz Evening Ding Dongs, oh my, what a day. I still haven't got time to read back. Is everyone ok? post later x


----------



## poppy666

Hopes i cant believe your still in bed you lazy trout pmsl :haha:


Awwww Tink go chillout and come back when your feeling refresh sweetie :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

tink and phoebe being missing lately.. they must really be tiredddd with the new babies. ugh another thing for me to be scared about! i love my sleep lol


----------



## poppy666

First two weeks are the worst i think, korben wanted feeding every two hours... so by the time he drank 2oz changed and winded its time for next feed lol


----------



## Hopes314

ugh. well i guess regardless, im getting impatient. all the baby stuff is put together and waiting, makes the house seem empty lacking the third family member lol


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Just had a nice catch up with my bestie she just left. CBA to cook so DH going to get chicken shish kebabs yum!

Poppy, lovely bump not huge but not small either!

Hopes I'm the same pointy bump looks so weird in tight shirts:haha:

Tink we're waiting for the birth story!:haha: just kidding know you must be busy and tired.


----------



## poppy666

Mmmm kebab... im not rushing for birth story now, dont rush Tink another 20wks is good for me :rofl:


----------



## LEW32

Hello ladies.....

Sitting here like a beached whale at the moment- I SWEAR my bump has grown SO much in the last week- I am huge!!!!!!!

Poppy- I think you have a nice round bump- doesn't look too big to me! (not small either)....my theory is girly bumps are bigger...not sure why.


Had my doc appt last night- uneventful. Gained a ton, but whats new. My bp and urine are are ok...so they not saying anything...my swelling is awful now- my feet never look normal- its terrible. Cannot wait till I can stand or sit without marshmellow feet!

Having the hardest time concentrating at work these days....so darn uncomfortable...I know I only have a few weeks left but it feels like an eternity....

OK, whine over....
How's everyone else?


----------



## poppy666

Awww Lew :hugs: huge hugs :hugs:

Piccy time :winkwink:


----------



## puppycat

Awww Poppy you look nice and neat hun, not big at all - I can't believe you're half way through though!! Where has the time gone?


----------



## coral11680

Oh no lew that sounds very uncomfy, hopefully your bubba won't take her time coming.


----------



## poppy666

Baby hospital on in 10 mins ladies x


----------



## coral11680

Watching it pops with tissues at the ready


----------



## babyhopes2010

i cant watch it it freaks me out poor lil bambinos :cry:


----------



## China girl

Poppy,
I like your new tickler!!:thumbup:

Hiya:hi: Coral,BabyH,Hopes,Puppy & Lew


----------



## coral11680

Hiya china:hi:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks CG i got bored of other one lol.

Aww Coral its the last one tonight, that poor baby born at 25wks.. i couldnt cope if this one came that early id be scared to death of losing her :cry:


----------



## coral11680

I know. It must be so hard :cry:


----------



## LEW32

I wish we got the same tv over here.....but not sure I could watch the episode you are talking about - would make me too upset.....


----------



## LEW32

when do I change to a watermelon? I feel like she is deffo a watermelon now! Maybe 37 weeks?


----------



## poppy666

Lew its upsetting just made me cry :cry:


----------



## coral11680

It is very sad :cry:

Poppy I nicked your ticker link and got me a countdown to my csection!

Yes I think you're a watermelon at 37 weeks lew


----------



## poppy666

Pinch away Coral :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!

Not had time to read back but just wanted to jump on and say Hi and hope everyone is well 

We finally got some nice weather here and now im sunburnt lol

Catch up tomorrow x


----------



## poppy666

Awww only 1 left after triplets so sad :cry:

Jenny apply that sunblock missy. Sleep well :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: no matter how hard I try I JUST CANT GET MY BNB TIME :rofl: oh my :haha: I'm having withdrawal now. I put comp on about an hour ago and its phone call upon facebook message upon feed / wind :rofl: 

So, hello Ding Dongs :wave: and Goodnight Ding Dongs :haha: :wave: will try again tomorrow xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Night Tink :hugs:


----------



## China girl

:haha:No worries Tink, we understand. We will all be here waiting for you:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: morning! right, Lily asleep, husband out for half hour, tea in hand. Gonna read back a little, but not a lot :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies :hi: morning Tink :hi: 

Not sure what to do with myself today, prob just do a little tidying up/cleaning. Lovely and warm but not hot which is nice:thumbup:

Wheres MC she hasnt been on for a few days?:shrug:

Today is mommyv's scan isn't it :yipee: hope she finds out the sex!! And I wonder what time she'll be on in the uk?

Poppy yours tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: got a little distracted watching Lily with the hickups, took a little video clip but its sure taking its time to upload! 

Ok :)

PK I'm sooooooooooooo happy for you and DH, fantastic news :happydance:

PJ I'm not sure how I'd cope over there, I hate the heat! how are you feeling? x

Poppy, I love the bump, Its defo a good size! I think its pretty similar to my half way bump actually, defo a girly bump if ever I saw one though :) x

Hopes, yes life with a newborn is pretty all consuming. But its amazing, prepair yourself to be zombified by the lack of sleep, but be so crazy about your baby you don't mind one bit. Don't panic too much, don't forget I also am so taken with Lily I can't stop looking at her, have visitors, and DH at home off work till Tues next week. All makes for reduced Bnb time :haha: Hope your feeling ok, I say lay in bed eating, pregnancy is the perfect excuse! x

Lew, I really feel for you with the swelling. Mine has only just gone and its only now I can see just how severe it was. My legs are half the size, its crazy. Its so hard to move, and makes normal pregnancy discomfort 20 times worse. It makes you tired out lugging it all about too, sending hugs :hugs: x

Coral loving the countdown to C-SEC :) Not long now, cant believe it! I'm so excited, how are you feeling honey? x

Yes where is MC, is she ok? x

Hoping your scan goes well today Mommyv!!!! x

Popsy, your turn tomorrow :happydance:

Have I missed more scans? I must have done right? is everything ok with those I have missed? x

:wave: to everyone else, I could only read back so far or I never would have posted at all :haha: but huggles galore for all my BnB buddies, I'll catch up with you today as you come on x


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:


Coral yes its cooler today :happydance: MommyV said her scan is 5pm 10pm our time so we got agesssssssssssssssss to wait lol. Mine is 9.30am tomorrow so be a few hours cos i see consultant too.


----------



## coral11680

Tink glad you are enjoying your new baby :awww: I can't wait for my turn:haha: I can't imagine what she'll look like.
babyhopes had her scan yesterday but didnt post any pics she said they were clear. She is staying team :yellow:

Poppy so maybe around lunch time we should hear from you.?

I think I'm going to be twiddling my thumbs for the next 13 days. Everything is done in preperation for baby Keira Rose. Tink is it worth me taking a pump to hospital or do you borrow theirs if needed? same with bottles? Also was your overall experience at Basildon good? Did you meet any csection girls there?


----------



## poppy666

Coral yep around dinner time, my friend watching korben for me.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

https://s1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/?action=view&current=MVI_0146.mp4

Coral, I'll tell you more in a bit about Basildon, but the overall experience is that they were fantastic. You can use their pump if needed, they have a few and will give you all you need. You have a steraliser in the milk kitchen assigned to your bed so you don't need to worry, just take a carton or two of formula and a bottle. Even then they would give you some if you need it. They are brilliant in there, so dont worry x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww Pops, can't wait to see her again, I'll be lurking for report and piccys :) x


----------



## coral11680

OMG how sweet is that video :awww: I love it when she sticks her tongue out and goes cross eyed:haha: I love it when they do stuff like that. She has changed so much. Love her little dimple in her chin. She's gorgeous Tink well done!:hugs:
thanks for the info on the hospital. I'll take a few cartons of formula and one of those breastflow bottles in case:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sounds like a plan Coral, yeah its cute isn't it :haha: I couldn't resist all the little expressions she was pulling :)


----------



## coral11680

Love your new siggy :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:) well she is my Lilypie :haha: No I think C-sec ladies all together. Wonder what Keira is gonna look like? its crazy to see them after wondering all the time isn't it! x


----------



## poppy666

Awwww i could eat her up lol loving the sticky out tongue :haha: she's gorgeous Tink amazing what us women create 'well partners too' lol


----------



## poppy666

Looks weird seeing another siggy Tink lol 1 week old :cloud9:


----------



## coral11680

yeah it is amazing, I think Keira will look like my other two but you never know:shrug: how did you imagine Lily to look, must of been hard as she has a different father to your others.

Poppy is Serenity the def name or are you still deciding?


----------



## poppy666

At the mo Serenity Rose... but i still like Savannah Rose Ugh :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:haha: no rush to decide aye, what does oh prefer?

I'm def set on Keira Rose now. DH wont budge and I love it anyway


----------



## poppy666

Keira Rose is a lovely name and i dont really hear that name a lot, well not up my end. OH leaving it to me cos ive waited so long for a daughter :cloud9: mind you i named all my boys lol Serenity means Peaceful i looked it up. Think i will be sticking with that name.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

shes unlike any of my others, white blond hair and quite dinky now 7lb 14. one handed typing is hard lol x


----------



## PJ32

Aww tink she is so cute, I wouldn't be able to put her down.

Pops what time is your scan?


----------



## poppy666

9.30am UK time PJ... im going to act dumb and not mention ive had a gender scan already.


----------



## coral11680

Yeah that is quite dinky tink although she's only 38 weeks right so maybe would of been close to 9lbs full term? I winder how much Keira will weigh any guesses? I think about 7lbs4oz

Hi pj :hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Were really struggling to put her down I can tell you :haha: I am spoiling her rotton and I can't help it :rofl: You ok PJ? x

Coral, well the weigtloss is to do with the jaundice, they said she would have been a good 9 or 10 lb at 40 weeks at least especially as the diabetes was out of control might have been worse :haha: 

I'm guessing 7lb1 :) x

Pops, me n Coral played dumb too :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

lol i darnt guess Coral :haha:

Nah you look bigger than i was with korben n he was 7lb 4.5oz... so im guessing you'll have a GIRL pmsl 8lb 2oz


----------



## PJ32

Hi coral, how are you today?

I had to think about that one pops, so 12.30 my time. I will pop on in the evening to have a nosey.

It's not too bad thanks Tink, its 40+ most days, but everywhere has a/c so its only bad when you need to get in the car. Does make me more tired though (any excuse for a kip)

Its a islamic holiday here tomorrow, so we have a long weekend, yay :happydance:, 

I have a date with a sun lounger, swimming pool and a good book for a few hours.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls wooppp lyin in the morning kids are off tomorrow well my son hasn't got long left in juniors school now secondary school next big step he cant wait i am dreading it hope he will settle x x x


----------



## coral11680

Woohoo enjoy your day off tomorrow!

Hi caz :hi:

Thanks for guesses tink and pops


----------



## poppy666

Caz sure he be fine, aww i remember those days and their last days at secondary school... now starting again lol


----------



## coral11680

Where is MC I saw her lurking earlier, hope she's ok


----------



## poppy666

She's ok Coral just got some personal stuff going on, she be back on soon :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hello girls, day off today woop woop :happydance:

Oh wow, Tink, Lilyanne is gorgeous, i wouldn't be able to put her down lol Hope you are coping and having as much rest as you can. The baby i work with at nights atm had jaundice too now he has an eye infection so waiting for all that the clear and have the circumcision. What is your opinion on circumcision????

I hope phoebe is ok, can't wait to hear from her.

I'm excited about mommyv's scan eeeeeek. Poppy just pretend you don't know the gender lol cheeky woman pmsl, beautiful bump there! Coral i can't believe you so close to your c-sec time flies so fast. Lew, look after yourself hun, you must feel very uncomfortable, and PJ that's just too hot make sure you drink plenty and use loads of sunscreen. Hopes you nearly there too, eeeeeek. PK, hope all okay hunni and now everything will go smoothly for you xx. Jenny my bump buddie how are you feeling? Puppycat hope the braclets will help fx all be okay. MC you ok hunni? 

And hello to all the rest of DDs, CG, damita, Lupine, Reagal Peas...sorry if i'm missing anyone. 

Well, i'm 5w3d today. I only have sore boobies that's all. Maybe slight headache but i thing it's the heat. No other symptoms. Is that still okay? When would they kick in??? I got a letter from The Royal Free this morning with a mw app on 25th July! Why so late? I'll be 9w1d. And i guess my 12w scan is booked with them on 15th August. So no early scan as they said i'd need one?????? I don't understand the whole thing!!:shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Glad MC is ok, but I'll be thinking of her anyhow :hugs: x

:haha: finally sorted my siggy whilst breastfeeding and getting lily off to sleep. 

Hmmm Coral, I think you might actually have a bigger one in there also...I might have to change my guess nearer the time :haha: you've certainly bloomed lately! x

PJ, sun lounger, good book and pool is my idea of heaven :) not sure my body is ready for the swimsuit yet though :haha: x


----------



## babydream

I meant to ask all of your opinion on circumcision. What do you think?


----------



## poppy666

BD seems to work differently all over the country by the looks of things :shrug: can you not ring the Royal regarding early scan?

circumcision two of my boys had it done but for health reasons cos their foreskin was too tight. They was only 3 and 4yrs i think.

Tink siggy looks great now :hugs:


Edited as for symptoms had nothing till week 8 apart from constant headaches.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Babydream :wave: its soooooooo hard to put her down. Oh my, I'm doing it all wrong here and I know it :haha: I keep thinking I'll get her settled better next week, we've both been through too much to worry about it all just now. And I guess we have really! Glad your ok, I know it feels like ages to the appointment but 9 weeks for a booking in is normal really. I would ring them though, check they know you should have been having an earlier scan, maybe there has been a break down in comunicaitons in the refural. Often happens, fx you might get something sooner to put your mind at rest. I personally think foreskin is there for a reason. From a medical point of view, yes it will prevent any problems before they arrive but you could say that about a lot of things. Hard one though as I've seen kids have to go in for day surgery and its hard on the parents, plus having it done as an adult is very sore and can make sexual sensation alter a little. So there are for and against points. All mine had jaundice, but not like this. She had it from the minute she was born, and her levels in her blood were immediately above the treatment level. I'm still having to give her extra fluids, hard going with the breastfeeding I must say, but were keeping on with it. Awwww how old is the little one your looking after? x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: girls
just nipping on for a catch up post, im around but not been posting, all is well with bump etc, just some crap going on just now...anyway..loving that video tink, its so cute how babies actually say "hiccup" when the hiccup :haha: i remember OH pointing that out with baby Connor...
my guess for you coral is 8lb5oz...:happydance:..
heres todays bump pic...hope your all well girls..
special :hugs: to poppy!(you know why) :hug::kiss::friends: thanx! xx
 



Attached Files:







P29-06-11_12.48[01].jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 6









P29-06-11_12.49.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes I think I have finally got there with the siggy :) x


----------



## poppy666

Nice to see you on MC :hugs:

Cute compact bump going on there, it looks smaller?? think i'll be pinching yours and corals maxi dresses for my holidays :haha:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

Glad to see you back Tink, even if its one handed:haha:

Coral,hmmmm...I think Kiera(love the name) will be about 8lbs give or take some. Hopefully I will be back from vacation before you have her.

BabyD, I had both my boys cirmumsized. 

MC:hugs:to my girl:flower:

Poppy & Mommyv-scan day...YAY!!!

Phoebe, miss you:hugs:

PJ, I'm jelous...you get to lounge by the pool!!!:haha:

Hiya:hi:Ph,Reaga,Hopes,BabyH,Lew,Caz,Puppy,SleepB,Laura, & all the DD's:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

babyd Ryan was circumsized in the USA as it is pretty standard there but I was really worried and didnt want it done but DH insisted. I felt awful as its quite a painful thing for a newborn to go through, :cry: they supposedly applied numbing cream but Ryan couldnt tell me of course. I'm glad I'm having a girl this time so I wouldn't have to argue with DH about it!:haha:

On the other hand both my nephews had to be circumsized a couple of years ago aged 4 and 5 and it was a worse recovery for them than Ryan as a newborn:shrug:

MC love the bump pic and the dress very nice, you look quite small compared to me now I've balloooned!!:haha: glad you ok and big :hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey China! Was hoping to catch you today, you keep leaving me nice messages and I keep not saying anything back :haha: where you going on vacation? x

MC, loving the bump piccy. I defo think its just right, not too big and not too small. You look fab in that dress too :) sending massive hugs for having a rotton time of things at the moment, hoping it gets better soon. All ears if you wanna offload x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: can you tell I've put Lily down at last, I am back to speed typing :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

Tink i think id be the same with this one unless korben gets too jealous and im forced to put her down :haha:


----------



## babydream

MC, hello hunni, i've been texting and messaging you but no reply i've been worried. You look stunning in that dress! 

Personally, i think foreskin is there for a reason too. This baby is 2weeks old, would've had a circumcision at 1week but couldn't for all the illness. Babies i look after usually have the bris at 1-2 weeks as they're jewish and can't name the baby before it's done. Mums are always in tears poor things. My dh is circumsized he was 7years old and had an awful experience. He wants our boy to have it done too but i'm not sure i agree. We have different cultures. 

Anyway, thanks Tink, i might call EPU and ask what's going on or even the mw team.


----------



## laurah8279

babydream said:


> Hello girls, day off today woop woop :happydance:
> 
> Oh wow, Tink, Lilyanne is gorgeous, i wouldn't be able to put her down lol Hope you are coping and having as much rest as you can. The baby i work with at nights atm had jaundice too now he has an eye infection so waiting for all that the clear and have the circumcision. What is your opinion on circumcision????
> 
> I hope phoebe is ok, can't wait to hear from her.
> 
> I'm excited about mommyv's scan eeeeeek. Poppy just pretend you don't know the gender lol cheeky woman pmsl, beautiful bump there! Coral i can't believe you so close to your c-sec time flies so fast. Lew, look after yourself hun, you must feel very uncomfortable, and PJ that's just too hot make sure you drink plenty and use loads of sunscreen. Hopes you nearly there too, eeeeeek. PK, hope all okay hunni and now everything will go smoothly for you xx. Jenny my bump buddie how are you feeling? Puppycat hope the braclets will help fx all be okay. MC you ok hunni?
> 
> And hello to all the rest of DDs, CG, damita, Lupine, Reagal Peas...sorry if i'm missing anyone.
> 
> Well, i'm 5w3d today. I only have sore boobies that's all. Maybe slight headache but i thing it's the heat. No other symptoms. Is that still okay? When would they kick in??? I got a letter from The Royal Free this morning with a mw app on 25th July! Why so late? I'll be 9w1d. And i guess my 12w scan is booked with them on 15th August. So no early scan as they said i'd need one?????? I don't understand the whole thing!!:shrug:

Hi hun

I was in the same boat as you but was told that an early scan would not be necessary even though I wanted one after my MC in March. I am due my first scan in two weeks in which time I will be 12 weeks gone. Not all doctors let you have an early scan and some places don't even give you a 12 week scan, you have wait until 20 weeks to get one!! 

Getting a scan at 9 weeks is really early to me hun with me having to wait until 12 weeks so count yourself lucky if anything!!!!


----------



## babydream

It doesn't seem like i'm having a 9weeks scan Laura, that's just the first app with mw. Scan is 12w1d and it seems sooooooo far away. I'm determined to try to get an early one though, even private i just want to make sure all ok and hear hb.


----------



## laurah8279

Good afternoon girlies!!

Hope all is well. I have just had lunch and its officially, I have gone off of everything!! Made a nice healthy salad with cous cous, beetroot, celery, olives, feta cheese, hard boiled eggs, watercress, potatoes...all I ate was the cous cous, beetroot and hard boiled eggs! Couldnt stomach the rest! :sick: Oh well, maybe I will shift the extra 3lbs I have put on over the past 3 months by eating less :haha:

I was getting really worried as I went up from 10st 2/3lbs to 10st 7lbs about a week ago but now back down to 10st 5lb which seems more realistic for 10 weeks and 2 days. 

How is everyone? 

xxx


----------



## laurah8279

babydream said:


> It doesn't seem like i'm having a 9weeks scan Laura, that's just the first app with mw. Scan is 12w1d and it seems sooooooo far away. I'm determined to try to get an early one though, even private i just want to make sure all ok and hear hb.

Ah, ok. Well, ask the midwife if you can listen to the HB in that case at your 9 week appointment. My first MW appointment is this Friday so you are still ahead of me! Lol

I am going to ask her on Friday if I can listen to the HB, my sister says they definitely have the equipment at the doctors surgery to do so. I am not going to leave until she lets me hear it!!! :brat: :haha:

xxx


----------



## babydream

2D Ultrasound Scanning Session
Early Fetal Assessment - £105.00 6w-10w Hmm...


----------



## poppy666

Not find one a bit cheaper BD?


----------



## laurah8279

That seems a LOT of money hun...but hey, it is your money after all! :thumbup:

If I could have afforded to, I guess I would have booked myself in for a private scan around 9-10 weeks. 

I am just counting down the days now until mine on Tuesday 12th July...I am wishing my life away I know but just cannot help it!!! :shrug:

Had my meeting with HR today too about maternity leave. I am entitled to 63 weeks but only 39 of them will be paid. I don't think I would be able to remember where I worked after 63 weeks never mind what I used to do!! :haha:

x


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies

Good to see you back Tink, that video was so cute, I love when they have little wind smiles - the innocence of children eh.

Poppy looking forward to scan pics tomorrow :happydance:

China, Caz, BD, PK, PJ, Hopes, Laura, :wave:

Hope Phoebe ok? x

DH home today, not sure if I prefer him being out tbh :blush: lol
MC :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies!

Tink- great to see you on hun! Lily is SOOOOOOOO stinkin cute, I wouldn't put her down either! She has gorgeous little lips :)

MC- you look stunning in that dress! Nice bump :thumbup:

Poppy- can't wait to see new scanny pics tomorrow! Love the name Serenity!

MommyV- good luck at scan today and can't wait to see your pics either!

BabyD- I know 9 weeks seems long, but you will get there! So happy for you!

Laura- only 2 more weeks and I know it feels like an eternity! I have 3.5 weeks until I am due and it feels like a year. I am amazed how much leave you get...... I have been with my job for 6 years and I only get 6 weeks of paid time off at 67% of my salary. The USA has terrible maternity leave....really awful. My OH and I have been saving up for a year now so I can take extended leave - its going to be tough, but I am so thankful we are on the same page as I can't fathom putting a 6 week old in daycare!!!

China- hi honey - how are you doing?????

Coral...just 13 days now for you- wow! Can't wait to see what Keira looks like! I am going to guess 7 lb 14 oz.

:hi: to all the other lovely ding dongs!

AFM, I am EXHAUSTED today. I was up alot last night and having a hard time today. Don't know what I did last night, but woke up with EXTREME bump pain....I may have stretched weird and hurt my stomach muscles or something.... it was horrible for about a minute and then subsided. Don't think it was a contraction....


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooo Korben's passport just arrived :happydance: £50 bloody quid tho for 5yrs :growlmad: seriously i dont agree with babies having a 5yr passport it should be yearly up to 5yrs cos they change soooooooooo much.


----------



## poppy666

Lew i'll be very surprised if you go full term.... :hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

LEW32 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Tink- great to see you on hun! Lily is SOOOOOOOO stinkin cute, I wouldn't put her down either! She has gorgeous little lips :)
> 
> MC- you look stunning in that dress! Nice bump :thumbup:
> 
> Poppy- can't wait to see new scanny pics tomorrow! Love the name Serenity!
> 
> MommyV- good luck at scan today and can't wait to see your pics either!
> 
> BabyD- I know 9 weeks seems long, but you will get there! So happy for you!
> 
> Laura- only 2 more weeks and I know it feels like an eternity! I have 3.5 weeks until I am due and it feels like a year. I am amazed how much leave you get...... I have been with my job for 6 years and I only get 6 weeks of paid time off at 67% of my salary. The USA has terrible maternity leave....really awful. My OH and I have been saving up for a year now so I can take extended leave - its going to be tough, but I am so thankful we are on the same page as I can't fathom putting a 6 week old in daycare!!!
> 
> China- hi honey - how are you doing?????
> 
> Coral...just 13 days now for you- wow! Can't wait to see what Keira looks like! I am going to guess 7 lb 14 oz.
> 
> :hi: to all the other lovely ding dongs!
> 
> AFM, I am EXHAUSTED today. I was up alot last night and having a hard time today. Don't know what I did last night, but woke up with EXTREME bump pain....I may have stretched weird and hurt my stomach muscles or something.... it was horrible for about a minute and then subsided. Don't think it was a contraction....

Thanks Lew. Its not full pay for the 39 weeks, its 10 weeks at 9/10ths of my salary, 20 weeks at half my salary plus Stat Mat pay (£128.73 per week) then 9 weeks at Stat Mat Pay only (£128.73 per week) so not bad at all I guess, certainly better than the US by the sounds of it! Sorry hun :sad1:

Wow, not long at all to go now!! Ooooooh, how exciting!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LEW32

Laura- I see...still good though compared to US (seriously, our government needs to fix this!) I am a bit jealous but also happy for you - so will you take the 39 weeks then? Or longer?

Poppy- I SOOO hope you are right! Although I still feel totally unprepared to take care of an infant, I want her to be here and for me to start feeling 'normal' again, even if it is with little sleep. 

Last night, OH and I went to a friends house for dinner and I got to see friend's 11 week old baby- she is soooo adorable and they change so much in the first few months.... OH held her for a few mins, but was very awkward with her....we will both have alot to learn!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Lew once you hold her you'll be a natural. as a parent we learn something new everyday and it dont matter how many kids one has they are very much different in their own ways.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lew, I got that sort of pain myself. I am thinking it was extreme round ligament pain. Obviously at this stage your bellie are stretched beyond measure and it will feel like you have caught a muscle, very very painful and intense. But I agree with Pops, I think your at the end now, I really hope you get going as soon as its safe for you both. Youll be different with your own baby, I even forgot how to handle a newborn myself, its been a long time! x

Laura, hey honey! Missed talking to you. Seems you suddenly got even more pregnant since I was about properly, wow the end of the first tri is in sight! I wouldn't worry too much about the weight gain, I think we are all different. For me I put on more in the first and second trimesters. By the last, my body was under such extreme pressure it didn't put any on. So it kinda did its thing all by itself, the reserves I laid down early on got used to grow the bubba :haha: Good news about the maternity pay, sounds like a reasonable deal to me?! x

Pops, I agree about the passport, think its silly. Ah well x


----------



## babydream

Ok, just read a lot of awful reviews about the royal free. Definitely going to UCLH, decided. so i better cancel those appointments there lol


----------



## MommyV

okay ladies I just typed a really long post and lost it boo so I'll try again but a bit shorter

Tink- Lilyanne is so beautiful and I'm glad that you're enjoying her

Coral- I'm going to guess 7lb 15oz for your little girl

MC- lovely bump and dress I'm sorry you're having some trouble hugs and I hope you're feeling better soon

Babydream- I hope this other hospital will work out better for you maybe they'll give you an early scan as far as circumcision my son is and we probably would with any other boys we have my husband wants it done and he is my sisters sons aren't 

Laura- gl on your scan in a couple of weeks

Poppy- I think that your bump looks great that is ridiculous about the passport 5yr passport for a 1yr old he'll look completely different in 5years idk

Lew- I hope you're able to get a bit more comfortable for the last few weeks of your pregnancy and I know the maternity leave here sucks I feel so blessed to be able to stay home it's great that you're able to take some extra time so you don't have to put your little girl in daycare at only 6weeks

:wave: CG how r u doing?

asfm- I'll be leaving for my scan in 2.5hours then we have to drive an hour to get there and I have the scan and a consult so I don't know when exactly I'll be getting my scan I'll try to post what I'm having from dh's phone but I won't be on properly to put up pictures and what not until late tonight or tomorrow morning


----------



## poppy666

MommyV im always up late so post them im out in morning so wont see your pics till much later :cry::haha:

BUT use your hubbys phone we wanna know sex :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MommyV

alright will do poppy I'm so excited I'm feeling like it's a girl but I'm hoping for another boy idk seems to be lots of girls being born this year


----------



## babydream

How do you put two tickers next to each other?????? I want a fruity one too lol It wouldn't let me put them underneath each other saying i have too many lines!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Very excited Mommyv! I can't wait to find out too :) By the way, how is the GD now? hmmm I think you have a boy x

Babydream if UCLH is available to you I say go for it. I trained with a lot of the nurses there at LSBU, and a lot of our lecturers were all from UCLH. Its a very good hospital x


----------



## laurah8279

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Lew, I got that sort of pain myself. I am thinking it was extreme round ligament pain. Obviously at this stage your bellie are stretched beyond measure and it will feel like you have caught a muscle, very very painful and intense. But I agree with Pops, I think your at the end now, I really hope you get going as soon as its safe for you both. Youll be different with your own baby, I even forgot how to handle a newborn myself, its been a long time! x
> 
> Laura, hey honey! Missed talking to you. Seems you suddenly got even more pregnant since I was about properly, wow the end of the first tri is in sight! I wouldn't worry too much about the weight gain, I think we are all different. For me I put on more in the first and second trimesters. By the last, my body was under such extreme pressure it didn't put any on. So it kinda did its thing all by itself, the reserves I laid down early on got used to grow the bubba :haha: Good news about the maternity pay, sounds like a reasonable deal to me?! x
> 
> Pops, I agree about the passport, think its silly. Ah well x

Howdy Yummy Mummy!!! :hug: Really missed speaking with you too!!! 

It does seem weird to be 10 weeks now! 10 weeks seemed so far away at the beginning and I am here already!! :happydance: 

Can't wait to see the little one at my scan on the 12th and the fact that Coral will be actually meeting her little one on that day too seems very strange but exciting of course!! :happydance:

How are doing then? Sounds like it's been a little bit worrying over the past week. She is totally gorgeous and amazing and I am sure (touch wood) that the worst is over for you and the beautiful little Lilyanne. 

xxx


----------



## puppycat

babydream said:


> How do you put two tickers next to each other?????? I want a fruity one too lol It wouldn't let me put them underneath each other saying i have too many lines!

Just paste it immediately after the other ticker without pressing enter x


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> How do you put two tickers next to each other?????? I want a fruity one too lol It wouldn't let me put them underneath each other saying i have too many lines!

If it dont work after what puppycat said you got too many lines, try putting all the ding dongs in one line x


----------



## coral11680

Mommyv so exciting yes please use dh phone so we can find out the sex asap:haha: I think boy.

Poppy it is crazy with the passports both mine had them from a few weeks old both uk and USA passport, they cost us an arm and a leg. They look nothing like them after a few months! But don't fancy paying for one every year!:haha:

Babyd maybe you will have a girl and won't have to worry about the circumcision decision. I know it seems forever away and this is a hard time because you can't feel the baby or anything. If you have the extra cash a scan is good for peace of mind. I would def recommend getting. The angel sounds Doppler though. On amazon I think they are only about £15/£17 and some people hear the hb from 8/9 weeks. Not easy to find but possible.

Laura we are both counting down the days til the 12 th now:haha: look at my new ticker! :rofl:

Lew not long Hun although I know how ya feel days are dragging now it's getting close, hopefully we have our babies the same day! :D

Hey china how's it going? Thanks for the weight guess I should write all the guesses down so we remember without looking back tons of pages:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

i think girl ha x x x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi girlies:hi:

Hope everyones ok!!!

Didn't get a chance yesterday, but here's the clearblue digi test :happydance:

https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/28062011689.jpg


----------



## poppy666

DM I think your pregnant, what you think? :haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hmm yeah maybe:haha::haha::haha:

Can't stop pee'ing on sticks, those two lines are just magic:happydance::happydance:

The only prob I have at the moment is keeping it secret, Hubby keeps telling he's friends and for some reason my tummy is bloated already!!! I havn't told work yet and I doubt I'm going to be able to keep it hidden for long as my uniform is quite fitted and wearing my fleecy jumper is just out of the question in this weather:haha:


----------



## poppy666

I know its hard keeping quiet, but i managed to dodge some till 12wks. Awww bless he's just excited x


----------



## coral11680

great digi DM congrats again! :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

I can feel missy moving around a bit more now :cloud9: think she liked tea cos she's awake :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all, checking in for mommyv's scan! :happydance:
thanx for all the :hugs: i need them.


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> I can feel missy moving around a bit more now :cloud9: think she liked tea cos she's awake :haha:

awww bless her :cloud9:


----------



## coral11680

awww glad you feeling her properly now pops :cloud9:


----------



## coral11680

isnt mommyvs scan late like 10pm?


----------



## poppy666

Me too was starting to worry,not strong kicks or movement but i know she's there now.

Did any of your babies sit on a nerve so it hurt if you walked? Ive got a sharp pain in my right groin area think she sitting or headbutting in a certain spot. not nice :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

thought it was earlier than that? :dohh: ok...heads a shed!:haha: maybe ill check in tomorrow then....


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> isnt mommyvs scan late like 10pm?

Think she said 10pm our time?? 5pm her time :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

ive found this baby very uncomfy most of the time to carry, always sat on a nerve, or my bladder or head under ribs!! maybe b/c he's breech? but i have felt sharp...stitch type pains near groin this time around..:dohh:
your scan tomorrow poppy?? x


----------



## poppy666

Thats it MC stitch shooting pain in my right groin area.. it hurts and gets me paranoid lol plus braxton hicks started this week so notice my bump going hard.

edit yep 9.30am x


----------



## mothercabbage

will be stalking for pics of scan :happydance:
i asked MW about them "pains" she said it was uterus stretching and muscles relaxing etc to accommodate growing pregnancy...so it was ok...but ask at scan tomorrow,see what they tell you:shrug: mine passed and now bump aches all over :dohh::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ha! just read what it says about baby on my ticker....baby is in head down position........... someone wanna come tell my little fella its time to turn! :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

lol he better turn soon, when is it that they try move them around? will ask tomorrow but your probz right.


----------



## caz & bob

dm love the hpt hun wooppp congrats lv x x x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hello

Tink that video of Lily is super cute :kiss:

MC :hugs: Hope you ok hun x

MommyV good luck for your scan :happydance:

Poppy can't wait to see your princess agin tomorrow :cloud9:

BabyD im fine thank you sweetie, how are you? I don't have much in the way of symptoms either: heartburn (but i get that all the time), sore boobies and an increase in appetite. I was also going to book an early scan privately but think i will just wait until my 12 week scan now and try have faith that things will be ok [-o&lt; 

Hi to everyone else too CG, Laurah, Coral (i know there is more but my head is not playing the game lol) x x x


----------



## caz & bob

tink that video is cute aww x x x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Heres baby,it wasnt very good pics cos i didnt drink enough water :(
https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/5973/dscn2006p.jpg

https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/5441/dscn2008i.jpg

https://img843.imageshack.us/img843/7577/dscn2007d.jpg

and here is fat bump :haha:
https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1403/bumpdh.jpg


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:loopy: I am doing that cross eyed thing again :haha: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hopes314

heres 32 wk pic (ok 31+6) :haha: weird pointy bump.

my tattoo isnt stretching yet :)
 



Attached Files:







31+6(2).jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 12









31+6.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

aw babyhopes, i love the scan piccys, I can see your little Gummybear just fine :awww: and your bump is pretty impressive! wow I see you in for the mega bump title also :winkwink: x

Hey Jenny and Caz :wave: x

zzzzzzz

errrrm

:rofl: ........ zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh my days Hopes, you seem to have ... THE NEW MEGA BUMP :haha: awwwwwwww its like a lovely little ball, you are so lucky, no spread anywhere else I can see :) x


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1403/bumpdh.jpg

https://img96.imageshack.us/img96/1731/47079436.jpg

CANT BELIEVE HOW BIG ITS GOT IN ONE MONTH :shock:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Daisy's mum, beut digi :loopy: I do love a digi, can't argue with it :haha: I was the same with all of my babies, bloated and swollen from day one. I couldn't keep it secret past about 7 weeks although I only told those who guessed and made them keep quiet x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

One more sleep Pops :happydance: x

MC, that little scally wag still breech! naughty little boy. x

Right, I'm gonna have a bath, bath Lily, then go to bed zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz nunnites DD's x


----------



## poppy666

Hopes i think your bump looks more pointy cos your so skinny, cute bump :hugs:

Loving the scan pics babyhopes and im guessing girl :thumbup:


----------



## Hopes314

babyhopes love the bump :) scan pics are adorable, can see everything just fine i think!


----------



## poppy666

Night Tink give Lilyanne a hug from us :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

babyhopes love the scan and the bump pic hun wow it has grown x x x


----------



## caz & bob

hopes love your pointy bump hun its cute x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

ace scan pics babyhopes :yipee: i can see everything ok! i say :blue:
:happydance: you look bigger than me hopes!! lovely bump!:happydance:
im signing off for the night :hugs: and goodnight all xx


----------



## puppycat

A growth spurt between 16 and 20 weeks is totally normal hun. I remember being fitted for my wedding dress with Laura and I had put on 7 inches round my waist in those 4 weeks :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

MC i think yours is getting more round and all-over and mine is kinda staying in one place and it just keeps sticking out further and further <hence my description yesterday :haha:

but yes, baby has been measuring 2 weeks ahead at scans, and bump measures 2 weeks ahead at every appointment. how will baby stay in there til 40 weeks!? yikes

someone at the grocery store told me my bump looked FAKE!


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat WOW 7 inches! i wish i had done some actual measurements throughout, that would be interesting. i only have been doing pics. 7 inches!! although thats true, i do remember actually getting a bump around 20 weeks. So i guess that really is when things start moving!


----------



## poppy666

Night MC sleep well :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

I wouldn't have known if I was being fitted for my dress!


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies,

Finally took a pic of my massive bump...here we go! then I will read back....
 



Attached Files:







36+2 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poppy666

Lew i think that bump is spot on and not massive, nice and round :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Poppy- I think its my butt and thighs that have gotten massive! Wow! I will need to do some real good exercise after she is born! LOL!

Hopes- I agree, I think your bump looks pointy because you are so skinny everywhere else! I am jealous of all you skinny ladies with cute bumps!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just call me supermum, I had a bath, Lily had a bath, and I even got some BnB time :haha: better get on with the birth story tomorrow or I'll have forgot it all. Wow all these bumps! I thought I'd miss mine, but to be honest, I was in so much pain for so long at the end I really don't miss it at all! Lily is much cuter :haha: 

Lew, I hope you haven't got so long now, although you look just the right size I can relate to how you must feel like that :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I was the same Lew, I even got stretch marks on my thighs. But guess what, it was water retention! Its going rapidly now, I didn't realize just how swollen I was ALL OVER. Face, arms, bum, legs and feet. I got a little worse for some reason after the birth, then its all suddenly flushed out. I am like the incredible shrinking woman :rofl: So maybe you wont have as much working out to do as you think :) x


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Thanks Poppy- I think its my butt and thighs that have gotten massive! Wow! I will need to do some real good exercise after she is born! LOL!
> 
> Hopes- I agree, I think your bump looks pointy because you are so skinny everywhere else! I am jealous of all you skinny ladies with cute bumps!!!!

Im just taking my body to the scrap yard and weigh it in for a new one lol... or buy a Wii and do Zumba on it x


----------



## coral11680

babyhopes love the scan pics:thumbup:

Hopes you do have a big bump now but not an ounce of fat anywhere else so cute.

Tink yes we need to hear the birth story before you forget it:haha:

Lew you are not huge I think our bumps are simlar size and like Tink said I think you have water retention which will go after the birth. 

hopefully I'll get to check back on before bed to see if mommyv has an update:happydance:

Poppy can you please hurry up home tomorrow with pics:haha:


----------



## poppy666

lol Coral is my appointment filling in one of your countdown days? :haha: MommyV should be around in a hour, fx'd she uses her hubbys phone soon x


----------



## Hopes314

waiting for mommyv..


----------



## poppy666

Me too


----------



## babydream

Evening all, most of you gone to bed now, but i still can see people online, even a visitor!!

Lovely scan and bump pics babyhopes, i'm guessing girl. Lew you look lovely not too big at all. Hopes you have a pointy bum you are one of those women who look like nothing ever happened after the birth, back to thin lucky you lol

Poppy i'm excited about your scan tomorrow, eeeeeeek. I don't think mommyv will post today i hope we can see a piccy first thing in the morning. Tink i'm glad you had some bnb time supermummy lol

Hi to everyone else xxxxx

Asfm, i've been having constant nausea all evening bluuuurrgghhh, so uncomfortable. I know i wished to have it all but...I'm tired, i slept 12hrs last night and i'm surprised i'm still awake now. Tink, i'm gonna find out if UCH is available but i would imagine it is and i can hopefully use the self referral Coral showed me. It is far but we might move closer by the time and i don't mind driving to the appointments. Anyway, good night all, sleep well xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Be careful what you wish for pmsl :haha: night sweetie xx


----------



## poppy666

Right MommyV got 15 minutes i need my bed :sleep:


----------



## babydream

Oohhh, I'm back with a quick question before i turn in...I really need to get my hair done. Can I use permanent colour or highlights???


----------



## poppy666

Ive always had highlights 'part bleach' in and did last week actually lol my hairdressers said it does no harm to baby all they say is the dye may not take as good whilst your pregnant. So go get tarted up :haha:


----------



## LEW32

I second what poppy said... I got some highlights and a cut this weekend....so much better! 

Mommyv where r u?


----------



## poppy666

I couldnt go without my hair dyed for 9mths omg id look like Cruella De Vil ( Had to google spelling) pmsl.

Yes MommyV where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Now that everybody has gone off to bed I've finally got a chance to get on here. The scan went great and we're having a little girl!! I am so excited we have no name for her but are working on it. Two of our top choices are Caroline and Josephine but we are still deciding. I'll put pics up tomorrow morning I have a few profile and one of her kicking her leg up over her head it's pretty cute. I will be going for another scan July 25 because they weren't able to get all the measurements that they need. My GD is doing great and they said all is well for now I may end up on insulin once I get into 3rd tri but so far all is going well.

Tink- wow you are supermom getting yourself and Lilyanne all clearned up and then getting your bnb time how r u feeling now? Are you still in pain or is that all gone now that Lilyanne is here

Hopes- I really think that you're having a boy your bump is so far out front 

Poppy- I hope that your scan goes well tomorrow

Babydream- I think it's okay to get your hair colored and I'm sorry that you're feeling nauseaus hopefully it won't get too bad for you

To any of you other lovely ladies I missed :wave: and hugs pics tomorrow ladies


----------



## Hopes314

:hi: hi mommyv! its about time you showed upppppp :)

congrats on a GIRL! i think both names you have in mind are adorable, but i think i like josephine best, could call her "jo" for short, very cute! good thing the gd isn't a problem right now, hopefully your sugars will continue to behave themselves!

and yes, my bump sticks straight out lol. a lot of people guess boy by looking at my belly. is there any truth to that whole theory or is it just fun? i guess it would be too hard to compare to the others who we know the gender, because we are all carrying so differently! hmm..

can't wait to see your scan pics tomorrow :)


----------



## China girl

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:Congrats mommyv!!!!!:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## coral11680

Congrats Mommyv on your girl:pink::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats on team :pink: im still team :yellow: dh is making me stay yellow lol


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww congrats on team :pink: PINK :pink::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all, hope you have a great scan today poppy!!:happydance: look forward to the pics,:happydance: asfm...im going to cut my garden hedge....what fun! :growlmad:


----------



## coral11680

Poppy good luck at scan today and look forward to pics.:happydance:

MC morning :hi: dont over do it today sweetie.


----------



## mothercabbage

i dont have the energy to over do it coral :haha: i almost fell asleep making a brew....need to wake upppppp..been up ages and im still like a zombie...looks like :rain: now so maybe the hedge can wait..:rofl: feck it!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Poppy, you should be just about to go in for you scan now honey, I'm really excited to see your pics x

Mommyv! wow a girly! :happydance: think I was right when I predicted more baby girls for the Ding Dongs then :haha: awwwww that's wonderful, I'm so glad everything is ok and I can't wait to see your pics this morning x

MC, yes feck it :haha: get your feet up with a brew instead. x

Morning Coralista :wave: x

I was so naughty last night, desperate for sleep and for Lily to take some good feeds she slept in bed with me :rofl: I had been feeding her in bed don't get me wrong, but last night I thought feck it and snuggled with her all night :haha: Trouble is she is only taking tiny little feeds all the time, like 5 mins a time. Little and often, i'm like a human sippy cup :rofl: feel a bit more human today.

In regard to how I am, I can't describe how wonderful I feel physically. I am week and shattered. I still can't walk too far due to being so week. But I can sit and stand without pain, I can climb the stairs, I can effectively do pretty much everything where before I couldn't do anything without major effort and severe pain. It will take some time to gain my strength again, but once I do I should be back to normal and it feels great :) x


----------



## puppycat

Morning Ladies :wave:

MommyV - CONGRATS on your baby girlie - Lovely choice of names, can't wait to see pics :hugs:

Poppy - Good luck this morning hun, looking forward to seeing more girlie scan pics :)

MC - Take it easy hun, sod the hedge!

Tink - Glad you're feeling physically better, suppose it'll take a good few weeks for your bloods to come back up. Bless little Lilypie, bet she loves snuggling with her mummy :cloud9:

AFM nothing planned today except more washing before the weekend. Will be packing our bags later on, a little bit excited now :happydance:

DH and I :sex: again last night, that's 3 days in a row, meh, keep it going eh :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:serenade: What's new Puppycat :haha: yes I think mummy loved snuggling with Lily also :cloud9: and she fed beautifully for a change :thumbup: 

Where are you in your cycle, is it O time? x


----------



## puppycat

Ha I removed my ticker so nobody can nag me to test :haha:

I'm due to ov this weekend but I'm not going to OPK, besides the fact I can't feasibly POAS on a campsite :haha: I don't want to stress about it all. Get that eggie out and have lots of dudes waiting to meet it! Lots of :sex: :thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

Morning puppycat and Tink :hi:

Tink yeah I think it will take a whle for your muscles to gain the strength back also as you werent using them properly with the SPD. Glad Lily fed well last night and gave you some more sleep. :awww:


----------



## sleeping bubs

morning all been up since 5am but I have done loads washing up, hoovered the whole house, put washing in machine. Mckenzie been naping since 8am lol hopefully he will wake up soon!! 

Congrats MummyV :pink:

Good luck Poppy with your scan

Hope u are ok Tink and taking it easy your little girl is gorgeous

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi Ding Dongs

Congratulations MommyV. . . a girl  how exciting! Can't wait to see some pics x

Good luck for your scan today and also can't wait to see your little girl again too x

I've got a full day of washing and housework ahead, boooo! We're off to Alton towers for the weekend with friends tomorrow.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## babydream

Morning Ding Dongs,

How is everyone? Poppy hurry up i wanna see those pics lol

Mommyv congratualtions!!! You having a girl!! woop woop

MC take it easy hun, feck the hedge xx

Tink, i know what you mean lol I have to advise mums not to sleep with their babies but it's easier said than done. Can't always stay professional, i'm sure i'll have my moments in bed with my baby not caring about rules and guidelines lol. 

Morning to all other ding dongs, pk, puppycat, laura, coral, CG, Lew, hopes, pj, sb, jenny...

I woke up feeling rotten today lol Better get stocked up with ginger biscuits. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

morning sleeping bubs babyd and jenny

Jenny have a great time at Alton towers hun.

Babyd the morning sickness has struck has it:hugs: although good indication that baby is healthy:happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Check this out...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0195.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydream

puppycat said:


> Check this out...

cuteeeeeeeee lol


----------



## puppycat

the tiniest yoghurt but the most mess! Lol.


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream.....:sick: is crap!! dont envy you! but its a good sign, hope it passes quick for you, try sipping ginger tea...:hug::kiss:

poppy...come on....pics!!!!! :yipee:

puppycat...:awww: @LO...sooo cute...but messy :haha:


----------



## Damita

Aww Tink she is so cute!

Wow Jenny didn't see you were preggers, congrats!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: damita! hows things :flower: xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls chill day today why my son is off school i have pain in both of my legs today and on my left side well got my scan tomorrow wooppp to see whats going on weather hes :rain: this morning but it looks like its going to brighten up now woopp mommy v :pink: i was right woopppp puppycat shes so cute hun awww x x x


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: damita! hows things :flower: xxxx


I'm alright just waiting for my exam results they come out tomorrow at 4pm ahhh!!!


----------



## babydream

Anyone got an idea how to fill this 'self referal' in????

https://www.uclh.org/OURSERVICES/SERVICEA-Z/WH/MAT/Pages/refer.aspx


----------



## mothercabbage

Damita said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :wave: damita! hows things :flower: xxxx
> 
> 
> I'm alright just waiting for my exam results they come out tomorrow at 4pm ahhh!!!Click to expand...

i bet you done great!!! good luck:yipee: xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Anyone got an idea how to fill this 'self referal' in????
> 
> https://www.uclh.org/OURSERVICES/SERVICEA-Z/WH/MAT/Pages/refer.aspx

nope:nope: :haha:


----------



## poppy666

I got a naughty baby... took ages for scan and had to go walk n empty bladder to get her to turn around :haha:

Sono lady wouldnt commit but said she looked like a girl :wacko: everytime she moved she kept her legs togethor so couldnt get a clear shot, but i saw the 3 lines, didnt make me feel confident but cos i had gender scan it will have to do till i get a 4D one done at 28wks.

Baby all healthy be it very active, placenta Right Lateral whatever that means.

She does have a chin even tho you cant see it pmsl she was sucking her bottom lip in exactly what korben use to do.
 



Attached Files:







Image019.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poppy666

Awww MommyV a girl :pink::pink::pink::yipee::yipee::yipee: I like both names, my name is caroline but i didnt like as a teenager so changed it to carolyn :haha: get called Caz more than anything.


----------



## babydream

Awwww poppy, such a cutie!!! We know it's a girl so no panic there. Glad all ok xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Have you sorted an appointment yet or you booking a private scan BD?


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties...i only have a few seconds...took me ages to catch up reading and i typed this up last night but couldn't post before i fell asleep :dohh:

poppy, beautiful little princess there sweetie :hugs:

mommyv, :yipee: for another little princess!! :awww:

hopes and MC...lovin the bumps sweeties :hugs: and extra hugs for MC...i hope things get better for you again hun :hugs:

:wacko: that's all i can remember now and i have to rush to get ready to leave....

this is what i typed last night:

hey girlies :hi: VERY SORRY IN ADVANCE FOR THIS SUPER LONG POST and for it all being about myself ...sorry i'm on so late to fill you girls in! oh WOW what a crazy BUSY day we've had. first the RE appt, then dh and i went to IHOP to get a late breakfast/early lunch. then to the bank. then to the house to do final walk through. then to closing, then straight to church for me for praise team practice. i didn't get home til 9:30!!!! i am SO EXHAUSTED!!! lol

anywhoooo...so, RE appt went very well. dh and i are both pleased and ready to get the ball rolling. a little disappointment is that my RE does not do any cycles during the month of august. he works, but not doing the retrievals/transfers and such. no procedures, i guess. so we can't start our protocol quite as soon as i was hoping, but in the long run, it really only puts us back about 2-3 weeks or so, so it's not TOO bad. i don't have a specific calendar yet, but in general, i will start bcp's in the next 2 or 3 weeks. my RE does things a little differently and doesn't matter where i am in my cycle to start the bcp's. :shrug: he's had loads of successes though so i feel pretty good about it all. the nurse told me that they've been dealing with that national Lupron shortage, so how long i'm on the bcp will depend on whether or not they can get the Lupron. if Lupron is a go, then bcp's will be less time. if no Lupron, then bcp's will be longer. i asked her if it made a difference in response or results, and she said no...just in the length of time you need one or the other to get the desired results i guess. anyway, so i'll have the mock transfer in late July or early Aug. Stimming will start either mid- or end of August with ER scheduled for 8-10 days or so depending on response and ET 3-4 days after ER. So actual ET probably not until mid-Sept realistically. i had been hoping for end of August, so like i said, all in all, not too far off.

they took more blood for me at the office to finish testing for me for STDs and genetic issues. the only one of dh's bloodwork results they had back was the kareotype/chromosome testing which was normal *huge sigh of relief* (one more hurdle jumped).

i was relieved that they took my blood and the nurse told me to go ahead and call to make my appts for the mock transfer and for the baseline ultrasound/bloodwork for just prior to stimming. she gave me 3 days to choose from for the 2nd appt and said i should try to do the first one (Aug 30) b/c I guess they cycle everybody for that month around the same time and if i'm in first with that, then I'll have my ER/ET earlier too at the head of the group. so i guess i'll call tomorrow and try to get those 2 things set up.

oh my gosh there were SO MANY OTHER THINGS that we talked about and went over. the nurse showed me all the meds, went through how to dose them, when to take them, etc, but we'll do that again right before stimming. the RE was not actually there this morning...he was in surgery, but the nurse said she would talk to him today about how quickly we want to get things started and moving along and also that she'd work on getting more specifics for what my protocol/calendar would be and she is supposed to email it to me. so i hope i'll get that soon. i have a script for the BCPs and she gave me a script for pre-natals too, so i need to get those filled tomorrow. WOW. i just can't start the BCPs until they tell me. we are so excited about it! finally things are moving again!! wohoo!!!!!

i'm getting a mani/pedi tomorrow (haven't had one in almost a year!!!) and getting my hair cut/colored (finally!!!), but i should be able to check in tomorrow afternoon and respond more properly to you lovely ladies instead of making it all about me thank you girls for all your support as always...i'll have even more details as we go along...like i said, just SO MUCH to cover and learn. this is going to be one heck of a process!!


----------



## pk2of8

oh PS: FF is WRONG. as usual. pfft. i'm not 8dpo...only 6dpo. if it doesn't change soon, then i'll have to go in and adjust it. :dohh:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the congrats on our little princess we are so excited. I went to get pics out of my purse this am and dh took them to work I guess he's excited to show off our little girl as well. I try to get them at lunch time today should be around tea time (3rd meal of the day?) for you ladies.

Poppy- what a sweet picture of your little girl hopefully she'll be a little less active once she comes out otherwise your 2little ones will keep you running that's so cute that she was sucking on her bottom lip I love when they do things like that

Tink- I don't blame you for sleeping in bed with Lilyanne I've always done that in the beginning it makes things so much easier and I've never had a problem transitioning the baby into their own bed after a couple of months

PK- I'm glad that all your IVF stuff is rolling now how exciting 

Puppycat- what a cute messy picture of Laura it reminds me of my kids such a tiny thing that they make such a huge mess out of

MC- sounds like a good day to rest hope that you and Rhys are both doing well

Babydream- sorry the sickness is hitting you now hopefully it won't last too long for you

Damita- :wave: hope that you are well I'm sure that you'll have great results from your exams


----------



## babydream

Wow pk, hope things get rolling now i'm so excited for you :happydance:

Poppy, i'm trying to get into UCH but they seem to be difficult with me :growlmad: There is a walk in EPU there i might just go in in a week or two and see what they say. If i can't get an early scan there i'm deffo paying for one. My gp app is still two weeks away not sure how i'm gonna be able to wait for that long. :nope:


----------



## babydream

:hi: mommyv! Yes, pictures later on pleeeaaaseeee lol xxxx


----------



## poppy666

I know the feeling the wait is horrid, but fx'd lovely once your seen there will be a heartbeat and little blob :hugs:

PM ohhh my you got a lot going on, hopefully enough to distract you till treatment commences and you finally get that bfp :kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Wow Pk that is a lot of info to take in and learn but it's all very exciting  I just know that by the end of September we will be celebrating your bfp with one serious party lol

Babydream sorry the morning sickness is kicking in for you but like the others say least it is reassuring, i've not really had any somethimes after i eat or if im really hungry i think im the smallest bit nauseous but im not sure tbh!

Poppy i love the pics of your little girl. . . what a cutie pie!

MommyV bless DH being excited about showing off your princess lol

PC your little girl is super cute 

Tink hope you and Lilypie are well today, sounds like you are having a blast together!

x x x


----------



## MommyV

DH already has announced and put an ultrasound pic on Facebook I wanted to do that today as well but I guess I'm going to have to wait any of you ladies that have me on facebook if you go to my hubby's pictures you should be able to see the ultrasound pic


----------



## poppy666

Dont think i have you on mine x


----------



## caz & bob

not got u hun x x x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies


----------



## China girl

Fab news PK!!!!

Snuglgle away Tink!!!

Goodness Babyd, I'm praying you get things sorted out:hugs:

:hugs:to you all!!!

asfm, I'm frustrated at the moment. So I'm just going to **LURK** for a bit

China


----------



## poppy666

CG huge hugs sweetie :hugs::hugs: rant if you want to we're here x


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: pretty princess poppy!!! :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Got 3 flies in my lounge n no fly spray they doing my nut in :growlmad:

Hows you MC? :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

ladies my facebook is Veronica Wargo Gazak I think I've only got PK and Tink


----------



## poppy666

Sent request MommyV :happydance:


----------



## MommyV

I accepted Poppy can you see hubby's pic of little girl


----------



## babydream

I've got you mommyv, I'm gonna have a peek lol


----------



## MommyV

okay babydream it's under hubby's pics


----------



## MommyV

I think I need to do another siggy update I need to put on the baby ding dongs and mommys and I need to update my tickers to pink for a girl or somehow put in sig that I'm having a girl I hope I won't get edited after I do this


----------



## babydream

I can't see it mommyv. I went through all the pics of your dh. Why??? Poppy did you see it????


----------



## poppy666

No your hubby got his settings to private :nope:


----------



## babydream

I'm on my phone and I can see all his info and pics but can't find the scan pic!:shrug:


----------



## coral11680

Hey ladies, been out all day shopping with Chloe. Her teacher was on strike today but Ryan's wasn't so we went shopping.

Poppy lovely pic of your princess:cloud9:

Babyd how far have you got with the referral form?

mommyv congrats again I'll request u on FB.

puppycat aww cute pic of Laura :awww:


----------



## babydream

Hey Coral, hope you had a good day out with chloe, i heard public schools would be closed today, lucky for some lol

Well, i can do page 1, except for the 'details of referrel if not GP' What should i write there?? And the 2nd page, well, no clue lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

MommyV said:


> ladies my facebook is Veronica Wargo Gazak I think I've only got PK and Tink

i will send a request now hun x x x


----------



## laurah8279

Jenny Penn said:


> Wow Pk that is a lot of info to take in and learn but it's all very exciting  I just know that by the end of September we will be celebrating your bfp with one serious party lol
> 
> Babydream sorry the morning sickness is kicking in for you but like the others say least it is reassuring, i've not really had any somethimes after i eat or if im really hungry i think im the smallest bit nauseous but im not sure tbh!
> 
> Poppy i love the pics of your little girl. . . what a cutie pie!
> 
> MommyV bless DH being excited about showing off your princess lol
> 
> PC your little girl is super cute
> 
> Tink hope you and Lilypie are well today, sounds like you are having a blast together!
> 
> x x x

Hey Jenny!!

Try not to speak too soon...I didnt have any morning sickness until around week 6-7 then I just felt :sick: all day long :sad2: That feeling lasted until about week 9 and then subsided. Only threw up twice though so that was good I guess?

xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Got 3 flies in my lounge n no fly spray they doing my nut in :growlmad:
> 
> Hows you MC? :hugs:

im ok today, just pottering, did the hedge after all, fooked now lol:haha: hows baby measuring?? Rhys was a little ahead on all measurements at my 20 week scan...had the AC(abdominal circumfrance of 21+5) :dohh: well fed bubba! :rofl: ...:hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

LOL Bet your knackered... rest now missy.

Just said im 20wk 3 days so bang on dates. On notes just the below. All body parts seen.. she got cute feet lol

FL 33.0mm HC 177.0mm


----------



## mothercabbage

**cabbage goes to compare size of babies measurements**


----------



## poppy666

:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok report on my 20 week scan is...
HC....177mm=20+2
AC.....164mm=21+5
FL....35mm=21+2
i had my 20 week scan at 20+3 weeks....


----------



## poppy666

12wk one CRL 63.0mm FL 8.0mm HC 80.0mm

Dont have CRL for my 20wk :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

im gonna have a tall fat baby!!! lol...same as connor then!!! :argh: :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:



> ok report on my 20 week scan is...
> HC....177mm=20+2
> AC.....164mm=21+5
> FL....35mm=21+2
> i had my 20 week scan at 20+3 weeks....

Your FL bigger, i didnt get AC either my hossy must be crap.


----------



## poppy666

Awww connor isnt tall n fat :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> 12wk one CRL 63.0mm FL 8.0mm HC 80.0mm
> 
> Dont have CRL for my 20wk :shrug:

12 week scan(11+6weeks)
CRL...52mm 
i dont have CRL on my 20 week scan report:shrug: i think they go by FL(femur/thigh bone length)


----------



## poppy666

My 12wk was 12+3 days... weird looking at other measurements lol


----------



## mothercabbage

its funny how they grow at different rates isnt it...all will be perfect when they arrive though, im soooooo excited to meet Rhys, gonna get my hospital bag ready and buy last bits for that tomorrow:happydance: wanna be ready for the big day :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Forgot to say my son Gage is going down to Manchester studio's monday and Tuesday to be filmed in Shameless... not that i watch the crap pmsl :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

here is connor the other day...too hot so daddy shaved his head :rofl: poor baldy baby! :rofl:
he was sulking in his bike thingy as he got a leg stuck pmsl...my cruel sis got pics of him sulking awwwwwwwww
 



Attached Files:







259906_175038059227719_100001645788059_515099_4303699_n.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 7









260405_175028965895295_100001645788059_514944_6679886_n.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Forgot to say my son Gage is going down to Manchester studio's monday and Tuesday to be filmed in Shameless... not that i watch the crap pmsl :haha:

nope:nope: me neither, although may watch it if you find out the date of episode will be aired!:yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (4 members and 0 guests)
mothercabbage, babydream+, poppy666+, mrswil



BEING STALKED!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: FC :rofl: FC :rofl: FC!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> its funny how they grow at different rates isnt it...all will be perfect when they arrive though, im soooooo excited to meet Rhys, gonna get my hospital bag ready and buy last bits for that tomorrow:happydance: wanna be ready for the big day :haha:

You not long now MC lucky bugger lol. I never got around to completing my hospital bag, i kept saying i got ages yet then my waters went 11 days early :dohh: be ready this time.

I was talking about my bladder to consultant today and she said it will get a bit worse once i get bigger but she wont put me down for a section cos if my bladder needs repairing again after its too much a risk operating for c-section then bladder op too cos high risk of blood clot again. So see how my bladder is after.


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (4 members and 0 guests)
> mothercabbage, babydream+, poppy666+, mrswil
> 
> 
> 
> BEING STALKED!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: FC :rofl: FC :rofl: FC!!!!!!

You have lost the plot :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

i have in deeeeeed! :yipee::wohoo:<---CABBAGE

but thats kids for ya, go mental n join em or go mental n sit in a corner rocking! :rofl::rofl:

7 weeks tomorrow until due day...ages away!:dohh: i dont mind if he wants to be a late july baby!!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> here is connor the other day...too hot so daddy shaved his head :rofl: poor baldy baby! :rofl:
> he was sulking in his bike thingy as he got a leg stuck pmsl...my cruel sis got pics of him sulking awwwwwwwww

Awww bless him lol. I always shaved my other 3's heads when that age till they got older and didnt want me too. They never got nits from school tho :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

:thumbup: thats one thing i wont miss is nits!!!! weekly occurance at one ppoint with chloe! :dohh:
ok gotta nip to tesco...back later :hugs::kiss: xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

He may come early yet sweetie... then you be on here shouting IT FECKING HURTS :haha: Cos im gonna be on here when i start lol


----------



## poppy666

Cya later get me a meringue please :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

double post:dohh:


----------



## coral11680

hey girls poppy and MC heres my report from 20wk+5days although my dates I would have been 20wk+2 days:shrug:

HC: 174.4mm
AC: 144.5mm
FL: 33.0mm
est fetal weight 12ozs


----------



## mothercabbage

lol, i right fancy one now!! your fault!! you are gonna get abuse whilst im in labour for making me grow a BIG bubba!! :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> hey girls poppy and MC heres my report from 20wk+5days although my dates I would have been 20wk+2 days:shrug:
> 
> HC: 174.4mm
> AC: 144.5mm
> FL: 33.0mm
> est fetal weight 12ozs

oh shit!! you have big babies and mine was bigger than yours!!:dohh: :argh:ohhhh no!!! poppy i blame you! hahahah lol.
ok offskies now :wave: x


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: maybe this is my little petite girly


----------



## babyhopes2010

mothercabbage said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls poppy and MC heres my report from 20wk+5days although my dates I would have been 20wk+2 days:shrug:
> 
> HC: 174.4mm
> AC: 144.5mm
> FL: 33.0mm
> est fetal weight 12ozs
> 
> oh shit!! you have big babies and mine was bigger than yours!!:dohh: :argh:ohhhh no!!! poppy i blame you! hahahah lol.
> ok offskies now :wave: xClick to expand...

ill send u mine in a mo :)


----------



## poppy666

Coral your HC little smaller than mine, i better not have a big baby lol


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> lol, i right fancy one now!! your fault!! you are gonna get abuse whilst im in labour for making me grow a BIG bubba!! :rofl:

Dont blame me i didnt get you up the duff blame Ste :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Freckin bargin! Very.co.uk


Changer reduced from £122 to £30 :happydance:
https://img819.imageshack.us/img819/5714/chnager.jpg


wardrobe reduced from 299 to 75 :happydance:
https://img577.imageshack.us/img577/6691/wardf.jpg

cot bed reduced from £249 to £100:happydance:
https://img12.imageshack.us/img12/7104/nurseryk.jpg

trunk storage reduced from £150 to £56
https://img863.imageshack.us/img863/6134/trunk.jpg

bargain of the century!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Thats well good bargain :happydance:


----------



## Damita

Hey guys I might of deleted a few of you of facebook as couldn't remember people's names and was having a major clear out.. sorry if I have done just send me a message again :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

Damita said:


> Hey guys I might of deleted a few of you of facebook as couldn't remember people's names and was having a major clear out.. sorry if I have done just send me a message again :)

:haha: me too i deleted lots of people argh sos :wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2010

mothercabbage said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls poppy and MC heres my report from 20wk+5days although my dates I would have been 20wk+2 days:shrug:
> 
> HC: 174.4mm
> AC: 144.5mm
> FL: 33.0mm
> est fetal weight 12ozs
> 
> oh shit!! you have big babies and mine was bigger than yours!!:dohh: :argh:ohhhh no!!! poppy i blame you! hahahah lol.
> ok offskies now :wave: xClick to expand...

mine was 20+1 weeks

HC 177.8
AC 161.0
FL 31.2 

:wacko:


----------



## puppycat

Evening ladies, Lots of numbers floating round in here today, no idea what mine were with Laura as I don't have my file anymore. The hospital keep it after you give birth.

Pops it's me that's added you on FB and you Mommy V - Lynnette Spragg for anyone else who wants me ;) - I don't have any pics of Laura on my FB though.


----------



## Hopes314

poppy love the scan pics, adorable!! i sooo hope i get one more ultrasound before the end. i havent seen baby in so longgg :(

heres the measurements from my 20 wk scan, they are somewhat alarming as baby measured 22 weeks. But ultrasound lady said it all looked great. Apparently "normal" is + or - 10 days.

CI 78.1% Normal
HC 179
AC 165
FL 38
Tibia 32
Humerus 34
Ulna 32
Radius 30


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Tink's head is banging with all the numbers :rofl: having another shattered day here. I think its worry, I worry about her like crazy. Got to take her for her ECG tomorrow, maybe I'll stop worrying a little then!

Poppy, loving the scan honey, sorry its took all day to get on here. Its a gorgeous piccy, I'm glad all is well with her. They were the same with me at mine, saying that they 'think' its a girl. Well she most certainly is :haha: x

Post more tomorrow guys x


----------



## Hopes314

why an ECG tink!? hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

EchoCardioGram - for the heart I believe?


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink get some sleep sweetie :hugs:

Hopes not sure if Tinks gone so heres a link https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/health_advice/examinations/ecg.htm


----------



## Hopes314

i know what ecgs are, ive stood in on lots of them in nursing school, but.. why would baby lily need one!? they aren't routine for newborns are they? hope all is well!


----------



## Hopes314

hm just googled lol. it says routine newborn ecgs are sometimes recommended.


----------



## puppycat

Lol I read it as 'what's an ECG' :dohh:

I don't know why Lily needs one actually, Pops?


----------



## Hopes314

not sure, ive been googling and it says sometimes they are routine for newborns as a prescreening for certain genetic factors. hopefully thats all it is!


----------



## Hopes314

forgot to tell you guys, last night a shower tile fell on me while i was showering, so OH decided to rip down all the tiles in the shower, remove the bath tub and shower, and rip out the floor. SO.. despite the fact that we have a baby coming in august.. we now lack a bathroom (ok, we do have a toilet. joy.) AND.. when he ripped it all out.. he saw a mouse! so he put up a trap last night and caught it. but i bet there are more so he will be putting up the trap again tonight in there. I WANT MY BATHROOM BACK! ill have to post a pic for you guys in a bit so you can see how alarming it looks.


----------



## poppy666

Hopes what a nightmare lol better get the whip out and get OH sorting it asap.


----------



## Hopes314

yes, i should start a ticker of how many days ive gone without a shower. :dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

k heres lack of bathroom. its a sideways pic because my little camera doesnt zoom out enough to get ceiling to floor otherwise. and yes that is a bucket catching water from the faucet that now is dripping and also is going to be removed :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







disaster.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poppy666

Think your out of a bathroom for few months :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Oh dear!
Why is it they destroy things in a matter of minutes but repairs takes weeks and weeks? lol


----------



## poppy666

OBEM is on :thumbup:


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh no Hopes hope it doesn't take too long to get another one 

Poppy now watching but had to pause as washing machine didn't spin what a surprise lol but it does only have nappies in lol


----------



## Hopes314

im jealous i cant watch OBEM. Andddd.. yes the bathroom is VERY scary, right!? fortunately, OH went to school for carpentry and has remodeled lots of bathrooms. The important stuff should be done in a couple days and I'll be able to take a shower again, or at least a bath until the new tile is up or whatever. OH is still off work from the shoulder surgery, but I think he is going back on the 12th because everything is healing nicely. So he says it will be done well before then. IT BETTER BE!!!


----------



## poppy666

Surprised you cant watch it Hopes its not the UK version.


----------



## Hopes314

Hmm.. I'll look for it online maybe it will be there.. We had it here on the Lifetime channel but it was only like 8 episodes or something and then they stopped.


----------



## puppycat

I stopped breathing when that little one had problems - Jeeeeeez


----------



## poppy666

That part brought tears to my eyes when she started breathing.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry guys i thought i told you, Lily has a heart murmur. Lots of bubbas have them, it could resolve itself over the next few weeks FX x


----------



## puppycat

Awww love her. Lots of babies have heart problems in the first few weeks.

People aren't aware that we have a hole in the heart at birth which is supposed to close with the first rush of blood but many people still have holes in the heart and never know it.


----------



## poppy666

Will be praying for Lilyanne Tink :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That's right Puppycat, I wouldn't worry as much but she is a very sleepy baby and she had some trouble after birth with blue lips and nose etc. Thank God for the breathing monitor or I wouldn't sleep at night. Thanks for the prayers Pops, I'm sure she will be fine but she's so precious and I'm so hormonal :haha: x


----------



## puppycat

Laura had oxygen at birth, I didn't even know until I read her notes after. I had that monitor too Tink, I can't tell you how quickly I jumped out of bed hen it went off! I had to wean myself off when she hit 1 year old :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Awww Tink understandable she's your precious daughter and you want to protect her in everyway you can :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Exactly, sense and my own knowledge tells me she's almost certainly fine, but hormones and brand new mummy love is pretty irrational :haha: I think having an alarm is a bit OTT, but its the best buy I made :haha: oh well, yes I think I'll be using it till she's 1 also :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

Tink good luck for Lily's ECG tomorrow I'm sure she will be fine and you can relax a bit. Sending prayers all is ok :hug:

looks like my measurments were the smallest for 20 week scans:shrug: I wonder how accurate they are anyway.

Just watched the US OBEM, that one lady that had the boy was numb the whole way through:haha:


----------



## coral11680

my friend let me borrow her monitor. Its the tommee tippee one with sensor, is that the sort of one you are talking about? Do you use it under the mattress on moses basket?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes that's the exact one I've got, its good. Yes you put it under the mattress. Thanks for the prayers :) X

I can't look up my 20 week scan measurements cause I have postnatal notes now, they kept the antenatal. Lily was pretty average at 20 weeks, it wasn't till later she started growing like crazy x


----------



## poppy666

I got the Angelcare sensor one for korben, but too much interference where i live for some reason so had to buy the BT monitors.

I pinched a copy of my birth notes before midwife took them cos they had 2 copies lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Sneaky Pops, I wish we could keep them, its amazing how quickly you forget it all. i MUST get mine wrote down! :haha: Right I'm off to bed, be your still floating on cloud nine today Pops? so wonderful to see her again :happydance: x


----------



## puppycat

Yes I had the Tommee Tippee one too, my friend in choir has a little boy who is exactly 2 weeks older than Laura who had an awful chest infection at 6 weeks old which actually made him stop breathing. If it wasn't for that monitor he'd have died but they got him to hospital and now he's a healthy toddler :)


----------



## coral11680

oh good. I've never had a sensor one before just the annoying crackling kind:haha:


----------



## coral11680

wow puppycat they are def worth having then.

Poppy are you going to go buy more pink now!:happydance::happydance:

night night Tink x


----------



## puppycat

Definitely. Laura had the same chest complaint but at about 12 weeks and she stopped breathing too :( the monitor did it's job then but when they get older and start moving around the cot it can't pick up the movement and goes off a lot :haha:


----------



## coral11680

I guess it helps the first few months which are usually the most worrying though


----------



## puppycat

Yes, I slept a lot easier once we got that monitor let me tell you :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol Sneaky Pops, I wish we could keep them, its amazing how quickly you forget it all. i MUST get mine wrote down! :haha: Right I'm off to bed, be your still floating on cloud nine today Pops? so wonderful to see her again :happydance: x

They should have two copies Tink, next time she comes out to you ask her for them thats all i did. Im getting use to the fact a little girl in here now, but not buying pink till after 4D scan :haha:


----------



## babydream

Hi all, tink good luck for tomorrow fx all ok. Hopes what a disaster fx dh can fix your bathroom soon glad you didn't get hurt! Evening poppy, puppycat and coral xx

Moaning on the way!...I can't deal with the constant nausea! I'm feeling dreadful! I want to puke and nearly did when brushing my teeth. Yuk!!! Just started my night shift I have no idea how I'm gonna do it. I might just spend it sleeping on the loo :(


----------



## coral11680

oh no Babyd, its no fun I remember. Have you tried ginger beer or ginger biscuits that might help and nibble on crackers or something bland often to prevent an empty stomach


----------



## coral11680

poppy you nutter still not convinced enough to buy pink! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

BD when i first read your post i giggled cos you was ready for the MS :haha: but now i feel sorry for you cos you got it early and maybe stuck with it for another 6wks :hugs: Try Nux Vomica C6 from holland and barret or any Health shop.


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> poppy you nutter still not convinced enough to buy pink! :haha:

I know shoot me :haha:


----------



## coral11680

just keep the tags on anything if it makes you feel better:haha: I understand though must be hard after 4 boys for it to sink in:hugs:

I'm off to bed now! knackered from walking around all day.:sleep:


----------



## coral11680

or should I say waddling around :rofl:


----------



## babydream

I've got ginger biscuit with me but doesn't help much. Ill check in holland and barrett tomorrow. I really need something. My mum said to take b6 but my pregnacare has got some in it. I've got a windy baby with a tummy ache tonight, will be no fun.


----------



## poppy666

lmao yeah correction you'll be waddling atm :haha: but not long now im sooooooooooooooo jealous.. sleep well Coral xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: checking in n going to bed! :sleep: Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I won't be long out of my pit zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hopes314

hmm the breathing monitor thing you guys are talking about, ive never heard of it? either its less common in the US or its just the fact that I know nothing about babies. OH and I have a newborn care class scheduled for july 19th because we dont know what to do :haha: i mean, im sure we would do ok without all the classes, but its reassuring i guess. We also are taking a breastfeeding class together lol on july 16th.


----------



## poppy666

MC get to bed :haha: where's my meringue? I swear you eaten it im gonna give you loads of shit when im in labour and hopefully early hours of the morning lol


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> hmm the breathing monitor thing you guys are talking about, ive never heard of it? either its less common in the US or its just the fact that I know nothing about babies. OH and I have a newborn care class scheduled for july 19th because we dont know what to do :haha: i mean, im sure we would do ok without all the classes, but its reassuring i guess. We also are taking a breastfeeding class together lol on july 16th.

Here's one of them Hopes, can get them cheaper than this on Ebay x

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ANGELCARE-AC...t=UK_Baby_BabyMonitors_SM&hash=item230f5bdf9b


----------



## puppycat

It's not commonplace to have a monitor here hun, when I tried to explain to the Dr what is was she was confused and kept asking me if the hospital had given it to me.

Apparently they give you one if you've had a SIDS baby, although I couldn't swear to it since I've not been in that situation (thankfully). I say, for £50 it's the best thing I ever bought :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

I had a brother Gerrard a year younger than me die of SIDS at 4mths, the only picture we all have of him is on my facebook of me holding him in the park... my mum had a nervous breakdown after that, bless her x


----------



## babydream

Awwww poppy that's so sad I'm so sorry xxxx

I've been trained how to prevent SIDS, statistics say it's more common with boys born in winter. I'll be deffo getting one of that for us I also keep advising mums I work for to buy one. As I work with babies all the time it's my worst fear! Feck the insurance it would be a lifetime long emotional torture to have it happen to someone else's baby while in my care. Some people keep asking me 'how hard can it be to look after babies? My job is so easy!' But don't realise how full of responsibility it is and it's not about just changing nappies but I could be prosecuted if I miss an important sign of illness and something happens to a baby. Ugh!!! Now I'm scaring myself!


----------



## poppy666

Yes Gerrard was born in February... ive always been paranoid when my boys were babies wondering would it happen to any of mine, but i know its not hereditary, but dont stop the worry.

Can understand in your job the worry that comes with it, to hand your most precious possession over to someone then god forbid anything happened the guitly would be too much for a parent and also yourself.


----------



## babydream

I'm due to have this baby in February and ifits a boy I'll be even more paranoid and neurotic than I am now!


----------



## MommyV

Here are my ultrasound pics they are pictures of the pictures so not great but I think you can make them out pretty well the first pic is a profile and the second is also a profile but she has her feet and legs up over her head. I didn't get all the measurements of the baby but they estimated her weight at 9oz and I was 19+2 when I had the ultrasound


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh BD thats just called being a parent, the worry starts from when you concieve and never stops pfft i still worry when my older lads dont come home before i go to bed and they grown adults now :dohh: lol


----------



## poppy666

MommyV said:


> View attachment 228472
> 
> 
> View attachment 228473
> 
> 
> Here are my ultrasound pics they are pictures of the pictures so not great but I think you can make them out pretty well the first pic is a profile and the second is also a profile but she has her feet and legs up over her head. I didn't get all the measurements of the baby but they estimated her weight at 9oz and I was 19+2 when I had the ultrasound

Legs over her head :haha: aww she a cutie pie MommyV :hugs: wish this one had been a bit free with her leg position today instead of coming over all shy, certainly dont take after her mum lol


----------



## poppy666

Right im off to bed ladies up early in the morning going to Liverpool. Sleep well :hugs:


----------



## China girl

MommyV said:


> View attachment 228472
> 
> 
> View attachment 228473
> 
> 
> Here are my ultrasound pics they are pictures of the pictures so not great but I think you can make them out pretty well the first pic is a profile and the second is also a profile but she has her feet and legs up over her head. I didn't get all the measurements of the baby but they estimated her weight at 9oz and I was 19+2 when I had the ultrasound

Love it mommyv:thumbup:


----------



## loveybear1

Hey ladies, Loveybear here just checking in. I have my LAP scheduled for July 8th and I am excited to see what the doc. finds. He did an ultrasound and thinks he saw something on my left side....That is ALWAYS where the pain starts! I sure hope he finds EVERYTHING and cleans me out. Turning 39 this 5th. of July and I have friends who will surely remind me of my age! That will make me crawl under a rug! Anyways, it is ALMOST Friday! YES! I need REST. THank God my work offers Birthdays (paid) and off!!! I took the day off so I won't have to work till Wednesday then one more day Thursday and Friday is the Surgery. Keep me in your prayers. I will keep in touch and let you know what he found. I am so dam anxious to be moving forward! Alright take care ladies and let me know any exciting news! ! ! Hugs and baby dust. :)


----------



## China girl

Praying for you LoveyB


----------



## Regalpeas

Very nice Mommy V. Praying all is well LoveyBear. Poppy I am so sorry to hear about your brother. :( :hugs: I can understand what fear it caused in you. I agree that it's natural to worry as a parent.

Popppppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy I see you're having a girl!!!! Another xx in the house! lol Awesome and congrats! :)

Hello to China and everyone else :wave:


----------



## pk2of8

hey there loveybear :hugs: will defo be praying for you sweetie, especially on july 8th. i really hope this is the key to getting your bfp sweetie :hugs:

tink, i'll be praying for sweet little lilyanne also hun :hugs: like you all said, the early heart murmur is very common, and even if it doesn't close, it may never affect her. one of my nephews has had one his whole life. he is 15 now and plays sports and everything. it has never limited him. i'm sure it will be just fine sweetie :hugs:

poppy, you need to cave and just buy some pink stuff :haha: you know you WANT TO!!! lol

babyd, defo try to always keep a little bland snack on hand to help with the nausea. i also used to keep some chewing gum and my sisters used those pressure point wrist things (whatever they're called :dohh:). but also, it might not hurt to take some extra B6?? i think :shrug: hmmm...maybe tink knows... :kiss:

hopes, good thing your dh knows what he's doing!! :dohh: my dh doesn't do any of that kind of stuff and we'd have a MAJOR problem on our hands if he tried :haha: 

MC, i hope you have a better day tomorrow hun and little connor looked adorable in his chair :awww:

coral, not long now for you sweetie... i bet you're getting excited :happydance:

mommyv, lovely scan piccies :cloud9: i tried to find them on your hubby's fb, but i couldn't so i'm glad you were able to post them here :hugs:

..............well dh just distracted me and now i've lost the plot :haha: i'm sorry for any ding dongs i've missed :hugs::kiss: 

i haven't heard from the RE nurse yet, so i'm going to email her a list of questions i have. that should prompt her to get back to me. otherwise, i'm picking up my bcp's and prenatal vits tomorrow from the pharmacy. :happydance: i hope i hear soon about when to start the bcp's because that's the next step. never thought to be excited about taking bcp's when ttc, huh girls?? :wacko: how ironic is that! pfft.


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: hey china and regal...how are you girls doing tonight?


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Pk2. I'm in the 2ww. Online tonight trying to catch up with back posts. :)

Glad you are moving forward with picking up vits and bcp while you wait. Hope the nurse gets back to you soon. Also what are you doing for the 4th?


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: regal...we're going to SC to visit dh's brother/his wife for the weekend, but we have to pick up the kiddos on Monday from their other grandparents, and then we'll be driving back home. eh. :shrug: maybe we'll pick up some fireworks in SC and do them when we get home with the kids. we'll see. 

lots of :dust::dust::dust: for your 2ww hun.


----------



## China girl

Regalpeas said:


> Very nice Mommy V. Praying all is well LoveyBear. Poppy I am so sorry to hear about your brother. :( :hugs: I can understand what fear it caused in you. I agree that it's natural to worry as a parent.
> 
> Popppppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy I see you're having a girl!!!! Another xx in the house! lol Awesome and congrats! :)
> 
> Hello to China and everyone else :wave:

Hiya:hi: Regal...How ya doing girly:hugs:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> :hi: hey china and regal...how are you girls doing tonight?

Hey PK....I'm just packing for the Mountains...well trying to anyway. I'm about ready to call it a night!!!:haha:


Regal...:dust::dust::dust::dust:to you missy!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: Really dont want to go to work :cry: i want to stay at home and relax.
im not leaving work until im 35 weeks :shock: :(
On good note its Friday :yipee: im going to see my family this weekend havent seen them for few months.i think they may be shocked at m bump :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies

Just checking in before I jump in the bath. Need to get myself sorted then packing for the weekend, going this afternoon :haha:

MommyV - lovely shots of your little princess, love that she's doing somersaults in there!

PK - :happydance: for BCP :haha:

China, Regal, MC, Pops, Tink, BD, Hopes :wave:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:thumbup::happydance::happydance::thumbup:
IM DUE NEXT MONTH!!!
:thumbup::happydance::happydance::thumbup:​


----------



## puppycat

:rofl:


----------



## coral11680

morning everyone :hi:

did read all the posts but have forgotten most of what people said now!:dohh: Had a crap nights sleep.

MC :yipee: for being due next month!!
I'm due this month!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: 11 more sleeps


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs :flower:

Don't know if any of you have Natalie on FB but she was induced yesterday. She had a little boy 7.30 last night, they have called him James Oliver Harry Copping 30/06/2011, and he was 7lb 14oz. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I'll catch up with you all properly later, got to get dressed and get down hospital for the ECG. Back soon DD's x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: oh just a quick congrats on being due next month MC into the home straight!!!, and Coralista, positively insanely excitable for your c-sec, 10 days!!!! :happydance: x


----------



## coral11680

morning Tink, thanks and good luck with Lilyanne today we'll be thinking of you both:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

just got another freebie in the post, an advanced Avent extra long lasting bottle. Can't remember how I got it. Think I just joined avents club?


----------



## puppycat

Gotta love freebies!

Well I'm watching the clock patiently - why does time go slowly when you're waiting for something?!


----------



## pk2of8

good morning lovelies :hi: 

going to have a relaxing day here i think. couldn't sleep anymore though :dohh: always when you have the opportunity to sleep in, you can't. :wacko: i'll wait another hour and then wake up dh to go for our run...found out no strenuous exercise (eg: running, aerobics, zumba :sad1: or any other heavy types of activities) while doing stimming for ivf. it can cause etorsion (twisting) of the ovaries b/c they will be enlarged. great. anyway, then we might head to the beach and i think we're going to start moving some boxes into the new house :happydance:

tink, praying all is well with lilyanne :hugs:

happy "almost ready to deliver" coral and MC! :haha:

puppy, what ya waiting for? i gotta pack today too, since we're going to South Carolina tomorrow to spend a couple of days with dh's brother/his wife, then picking up the kids on Monday and coming back home. (maybe i already said all that??? :shrug:)


----------



## coral11680

hey PK have a lovely trip to SC.

China you are going away too right, have a nice time :)


----------



## coral11680

ok here is my almost 37 week bump pic my god I look huge think baby had a growth spurt!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0480.JPG
File size: 96.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pk2of8

:awww: well you're almost done coral :happydance: you always have the cutest dresses on too! :thumbup:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

Praying for Lily & Tink :hugs:
Congrats to Nat & her healthy baby boy!!!
MC, August will be here before you know it:thumbup:
Pk, I need to get up & finish packing myself....ugh!!!!

Poppy,Puppy,Caz,Regal,Laura,Coral & everyone else hiya:hi:

I MISS YOU PHOEBE!!!!!!!!!!!

Okay, that is all!!:haha:


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> hey PK have a lovely trip to SC.
> 
> China you are going away too right, have a nice time :)


Yep Coral, I am going to the Smokie Mountains to visit the inlaws...

Girl, you look Fab!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

Thanks PK I basically live in dresses now, that is all that fits and is comfortable :haha:


----------



## coral11680

China, oh that sounds like a lovely trip would love to go there! and Thanks hun :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

you are huge coral...least you dont have to try to push that bubba out!! i think baby coral going to be a big one too!:happydance: xx


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: I know thank god I'm not squeezing her out! :haha: If she's tiny then I must have a lot of fat there! Feels all baby though :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

lol, too many pies coral? :haha: every time i see some one ive not seen for a while they say..." ohhhh are you pregnant?"...i just tell them no, its pies!! :rofl:...how can they be so dumb to ask!!:shrug:
<-------------its obvious??????


----------



## coral11680

lol especially as you were so skinny before it is very obvious, silly people.


----------



## coral11680

Tink how was the hospital?


----------



## mothercabbage

i think id quite like to keep some of this pregnancy weight tbh...i just cant hold on to fat!! im destined to be a twig for life! :rofl:
so...you nervous, excited for 12th? i cant wait to see bubba coral! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo theres tink viewing....how did the gorgeous lilypie do? xx


----------



## coral11680

yeah I'm nervous but mostly excited now! Can't wait!:happydance: I'm excited to see her too! Def called Keira but really like the traditional spelling Ciara. Just think that if I use that her name will be mispronounced so much:shrug: what do you think?


----------



## babydream

Hey all,

Tink hope all ok with Lilly, congrats to Natalie on her baby boy. Ok cant do anymore, hope you all are ok today. I feel dreadful again it hard to handle this :( just going to lurk today xx


----------



## coral11680

Big :hug: babyd . How did last night go? x


----------



## Hopes314

Tink hope all went ok with lily :hugs: 

coral love the bump you look way bigger than your last pic for some reason? SO SOON!!!

MC congrats on 33 weeks.. i was thinking the same thing last night about it being NEXT MONTH for us to deliver! It sounds so exciting and so soon! I bet you will for sure go before me, not only because you are due 6 days before, but because I feel like mine is going to take forever for some reason. Although baby is definitely head down and feet up!
^Oh, and i can't believe someone ASKED you if you were pregnant. Its obvious. idiots.

Babydream- I had morning sickness really bad until like 17 weeks or something. It went away in the middle and is returning NOW! I feel nauseous and crappy as we speak. You can try something like Zofran from your doctor, it worked a little for me. Also, I feel WAY worse if i get even a little tired or a little hungry.. so try to eat often and get lots of sleep. At night and in the mornings I feel like I have a hangover.. that kind of nausea. Its from being too tired!! Also drink lots of water :hugs: enjoy it though, it probably means youve got a pretty healthy LO in there!

Natalie congrats on new baby boy!! aww :) How far was she when she got induced anyone know?


I love how we have dingdongs TTC, IVF, 1st tri, 2nd tri, 3rd tri, getting ready to deliver, and some that already did.. how fun!!


----------



## Hopes314

as for me, wish i wasn't awake right now. its not even 10am here and i usually sleep until like 1 :dohh: i know, i have a rude awakening coming next month when this tiny person exits my body :haha: anyway, my dad called me at like 7am this morning telling me his tooth got some kind of infection and it spread to his face and nose and stuff overnight and his dentist isnt open because of the holiday and he didnt know what to do. so i tell him go to the hospital, and he doesnt know where the hospital is or anything else, thats how much hes usually concerned about his healthcare :dohh: so ive spent all this time telling him how to get to the hospital and what to do and stuff. hope all goes ok, think this happened to him before and he had to have it drained and all, yuck. anyway i feel bad i cant take him but i truly couldnt sit in the emergency room all day waiting, everything would swell and i would probably go numb! OH and i will probably have to pick him up after because he will be all loopy.

Oh and my bathroom is even worse now, OH ripped out the floor yesterday so we can now see the basement from inside the bathroom. I know he is good at this stuff and will get it done as fast as he can, but it really does look scary, and its stressful knowing baby is coming and we dont have a bathroom. All thats in there is a toilet and a sink. Ugh. I cried last night because I feel like there is so much stress with all of this. I was being such a wimp. I hope I dont get all out of control like that when I'm in labor. I'll probably be sitting here on BnB freaking out typing to you guys through contractions early on :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday woopp well didnt have my cd10 scan done because the forum my doc give me u have to book an appointment so have to wait till next month so i am hoping it will be a scan of my bfp next month ha well been the gym had tea now chilling i have got o pain hope i o early this month i should catch the egg were have in bd ever day and i have used my concieve plus and soft cups woopp x x


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies!

Hope all is doing well!

Tink- hugs and prayers for Lily- I hope it all goes well at doc!

Coral- your bump definitely had a growth spurt- don't think its too many pies as you are nice and thin everywhere else.....

Hopes- hope your dad is ok.....and tell OH to get that bath done quick! Home renovations can be stressful for sure (we just did our master bath) and you want to relax before baby....

*I am having a baby THIS Month!!!* :happydance::saywhat::shock::shock::wohoo:
Definitely a mix of emotions!!!!! nervous...excited...

My boss asked me to come into the office yesterday and I was quite annoyed about it as I had just been in a 2 weeks before and it was tough on my swelling. But turns out, they threw me a mini surprise baby shower at the office- so nice! Felt like a right grump for complaining about going in! :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

wwoopppp lew not long hun x x x


----------



## coral11680

hey hopes, I know I'm huge now thank god I only have 11 more days!:happydance: hope your Dad gets his tooth sorted that sounds mega painful! ouch. I too have been nauseas last day on and off, hoping its not a bug.

Lew that was nice of work to throw you a little baby shower you lucky girl. Hows the swelling?

Caz lots of :dust: for this cycle

Just got home from my kids school fete, they managed to fleece me! And don't get jealous again everyone but I got to see Lilyanne again, Tink was there with her family:happydance: :tease:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry guys, left comp on. I did log in, then was busy with Lily, then the G.P for some drops for her sticky eye, and then a school fete where Jess was doing majorettes (turned out to be Coral's kids school, :wave: nice seeing ya Coralista :haha:)

Not really been given any answers with the heart murmur, they just did the ECG and said they would give them to Lily's pediatrician. If it showed anything serious I'm sure they would have said something surely? Anyhow, will try not to worry :)

Shattered now! but good to be out and about more.

Babydream, I took B6 but it made it worse, worth a try though honey. Sending you massive hugs :hugs: x

MC, thanks for being on the look out for me, are you ok now? :hugs: x

Lew, how lovely to get thrown a little surprise shower at work! I don't blame you for complaining, I complained about leaving the house full stop :haha: x

Hopes, message in a min, Lily wants me :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

yeah nice to see you too Tink :hi:


----------



## LEW32

Swelling seems to be getting worse unforunately...feet and ankles are noticeably big even before I get out of bed....I am hanging in there though.

Tink - I am sure Lily will be fine - although I can understand the worry! I was contemplating getting one of those movement monitors....there is one that clips right to baby's diaper that is called 'Snuza' but wasn't sure if i wanted something right on the baby. I don't get how the sensor under the mattress actually works.....

Coral- 11 DAYS! :happydance:


----------



## babydream

Hi girls, I'm sorry for the selfish posts today. Yes hopes I feel exactly like that. Very very tired just want to sleep and vomit. I had a really bad night shift and that didn't help. I went to the pharmacy and I was told I can't get anything I need to see the doc. I've lost 4lb in two days can't eat or drink. I only managed some rice cakes and now sipping some ginger ale trying to stuff a banana down. I'm calling the Gp on Monday. I'm having visitors staying tonight and tomorrow which I find inconvenient but I haven't seen them for many years as they live in Australia. Well, she's preggo too so she understands lol.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Caz, I always admire your positive attitude hun. You've had a hard time TTC, but you don't let it get you down. Sending you masses of dust :dust: for your O this cycle x

Hopes, I think I would be in melt down with my bathroom out of action like that! I'm amazed your coping, I really hope DH is able to get it sorted out for you soon x

Babydream, your morning sickness does sound incredibly severe. I think if it persists you really might need to talk to your G.P about the possibility of medication. I really feel for you, it makes you feel wretched. I found the key was never getting hungry, always keep nibbling something. Crackers worked really well for me, lots of bland carbs. I hope you find something to help soon honey x


----------



## Hopes314

been having pain/pressure in my pubic bone area since this morning. im still normal right :dohh:

EDIT** its not excruciating, and it isnt getting worse.. or better lol


----------



## pk2of8

hopes, it could just be the weight of the baby, pressure on the ligaments and muscles that support the uterus :shrug: but defo keep monitoring if it gets worse or better. if it gets worse, it's always better to go ahead and call your mw. i used to get so anxious about feeling foolish for calling about stuff like that, but bottom line is the worst that could happen is you go to the hospital to be monitored for a while and they send you back home. not so bad, and always worth it if it means catching something for your lo early and preventing other issues. :hugs:

tink, i would imagine they would have said/done something if they saw something serious there with lilyanne...maybe brought in a specialist or at least recommended consult with one. i'm sure she'll be fine sweetie :hugs: glad the school fete went well :flower:

coral, very jealous you get to see tink and little lilyanne :brat: :haha: and you'll have your own little princess so soon!!! :hugs:

lew-poor thing with the swelling. i hope it doesn't get any worse for you sweetie. and how cool of work to give you a surprise baby shower :happydance:

babyd, i'm sorry you're feeling so sicky hun. just try to hang in there and think that your new lo is nice and snuggly and healthy in there :hugs:

MC i hope you're having a better day today sweetie :hugs:

caz, that sucks that you didn't get your cd10 scan. bummer. :sad1: but i agree with tink...it's so inspiring how positive you always are :hugs: i hope this is your month sweetie!!

well, i found out i should start the bcp's on July 24th. feels so far away now, although i guess it's really only 3 weeks. :wacko: i have a trial "transfer"/sono scheduled for Aug 11th, and baseline u/s and bloodwork scheduled for Aug 30th, after which I will start all the heavy duty fertility drugs for stimming. the actual IVF/ET will happen 2-3 weeks after that. i picked up my script for BCPs and prenatals today. insurance covered that. thank God. it's not much, but every little bit is going to help. the RE nurse emailed me back and she should get me a firm schedule (with meds list/stimming schedule) some time next week :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK, yup sense tells me that also :haha: but mommy hormones say the tech didn't check it, or the doc hasn't checked it yet etc etc etc ... damn those hormones. I'm just trying to not think about it :) Sooooooooooo happy things are taking shape with your IVF plans. Its fantastic to hear about things moving, plans being made etc etc. I'm so pleased for you PK, it wont be long now x

Hopes, agree with PK about everything :haha: so I wont repeat. Something cool on the joint really helps, as will properly supporting your bump in bed with a pillow and a pillow between your thighs to keep the pelvis in alignment x

Right off for the bed time :) x


----------



## pk2of8

have a good night's rest tink :hugs::hugs: it is exciting to see things finally getting moving. i think i need to change my tickers. i probably will stop temping. won't do me any good once i'm taking the bcp's so i think it will help me to see time moving if i put some countdown tickers....it's just hard to let it all go just yet. :wacko:


----------



## phoebe

Hello DD's xxxxxx:hi::hi::hi::howdy::howdy::howdy:
Can only stop for a short visit. but i have just managed to read thru all the pages that i have missed since going into hosp phewwwwwwwwwww............... But i just wanted to say a thankyou for all the love, concern, support and care that u guys have shown. Have missed u all desperately and hope all is well with u all. Things have been crazy town here and life is upside down. but wouldnt change it for the world. Things have been up and down and i should imagine Tink has updated u all on recent events with me. I will try and get back on here tom and put some photo's on of the delectable Florence:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: i now know what i am on this planet for since having her. its been tiring and i have had some health issues, but all in all i am a very happy DD indeed. Sorry i wasnt able to retain anyones news. but i love u all dearly and hope that this is the start of my coming back on here and touching base with u all. Big hugs and kisses to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::kiss::cloud9::flower::happydance::laugh2::hi::dance::awww::hug::yipee::friends::drunk::wohoo::loopy::bunny::flasher::loopy::drunk::friends::yipee::dance::hi::hugs::kiss::cloud9::happydance::flower:


----------



## Hopes314

PHEEBYWEEBY!! glad all is well and hope we hear from you again very soon!! :)


----------



## poppy666

Pheobe so glad to hear from you lovely and glad everything is going well and you and Florence are ok :hugs: we can imagine how hectic it is as a new mummy so be here when things settle down for you. Miss you loads :kiss::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

phoebe, wonderful to see you post on here again hun! so happy to hear that you and little princess Florence are doing so well! I can't wait to hear all the details and see more piccies! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all

pk....glad your ivf is getting moving:happydance: im not sure i understand all the terms and words that your using:dohh: but i think i get the idea, so you could get bfp in AUG:shrug: is that right? Aug is not that far away in reality but ive been counting the days/hours until august for agesssssss so ill count down your days with you, praying for that baby PK to bless you soon!:happydance:

tink...just a quick :hug: i know how sleepy you get in those first few weeks with a new baby so just a :hugs: for you and Lilyanne! xx

babyd....FXd that :sick: passes soon, i got some ginger tablets from a health shop, got loads left...shall i post them to you, you can take them like pills or open them up to make ginger tea...:hugs: i feel for you, i really do...hate :sick: :hugs::kiss::friends:

coral.....:yipee: im getting excited for you now!!!:yipee:

ladyb...i know you are due in a couple of weeks too...:happydance: just a quick note incase you can get online in between moving house jobs, :hugs: and speedy labour and safe delivery of :baby: xxx

damita...:yipee: congrats and well done, clever ding dong!!!!:yipee:

hopes....i some times get that pressure behind pubic bone, mainly when i think baby is head down, im sure its when :baby: tries to engage...but who knows:shrug:...:hugs: for the bathroom....hope OH gets a move on and gives you a new bathroom soon!:thumbup:

MI DUM DUM!!!....hellllo chicken! great to see you online!:happydance: hope your enjoying motherhood cant wait to see more pics of florence:happydance: she is a beauty!!! :hugs: to you both!

ok heads empty....:haha: :coffee: time! :thumbup: xxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

morning dingdongs! :hi:

Phoebe great to see you back, massive congrats on the birth of Florence again:cloud9: can't wait to see pics. :hug: we all missed you.

PK glad to hear the RE nurse is setting up a schedule for your IVF its exciting to know things are finally moving for you, we will be here all the way with you:hugs:

Damita well done for passing your exams! you are a clever girly :yipee:

MC morning hunny, thanks for being excited for me! :yipee: how ya feeling? x

Poppy how was your day yesterday? x

Hopes that pain is normal I think but if it gets really bad make sure you get checked :hug: hope the bathroom gets finished soon, that would drive me nuts:haha:

babyd :hug: for the :sick: its no fun and you sound like you have it bad, hoping it gets a little better for you hun.

Tink lovely seeing you and Lilyanne again. I'm sure she will be fine but very natural for you to worry :hug: maybe when I see you next I'll have my bundle of joy:happydance:

afm I'm full term today! :yipee: only 10 more sleeps. I can't wait I was so uncomfy last night my bump was just so sore from babies awkward postion and woke up with bloody calf muscle cramps again ouch! Just off now to get some :coffee: and toast x


----------



## mothercabbage

im great today thanx coral....:happydance: for full term!!!! :happydance:....
10 SLEEPS TO GO!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all enjoying the weekend afm been food shopping came back my son had gone his nans staying for the night i have just changed the bedroom round now just chilling waiting for the oh come back from a run so i can start on tea starving weather is lovely wooppp hope it keeps up x x x


----------



## coral11680

quiet today, just sent DH and Chloe food shopping my back hurts too much to be waddling around Sainsburys! :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

yep...im with you on that one coral...feck shopping!!:rofl: ive half packed my hossy bag...just my stuff to pack now...:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

woopp girls not long now x x x


----------



## coral11680

oh good MC, do you have what you need for you yet?

Yeah caz not long hun x


----------



## poppy666

Hi everyone :happydance:

Just back from shopping having a well earned brew. Coral yesyterday was long and boring down Liverpool, glad its over. 

Baby kicked OH in the ear this morning :cloud9: was only a little kicked but he was buzzing his titties off :haha:

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

hey pops :hi: buzzing his titties off :rofl: :awww: baby Serenity kicking:cloud9:
Wish my DH was like that, he wont ever feel the baby, says it freaks him out:growlmad: he was like it with my other two also. My kids love it though and feel my bump moving all the time :awww:


----------



## mothercabbage

no, still need new pj's and snacks! :haha: will give OH something to do whilst im in the throws of labour...ive got MW on monday and im fully expecting her to say" baby is head down" he better be! :dohh:

:wave: poppy...:awww: @OH buzzin' bless him! xx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah my OH got bigger tits than me :haha: he loves listening in n kissing bump, i just tell him to get off pmsl.


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## babydream

Hey girls,

Pheobe nice to see you here hunni you must be busy with little Florence. I saw the piccies on facebook, she's absolutely adorable. xxxxxxx

Coral, congrats for full term, not long to go now, how exciting. xx

MC when i read on facebook the you packing your bag i thought you moving out lol FFS woman don't confuse me pmsl xx Did the ginger tablett help at all????

Poppy you OH is cute, my dh kissed my tummy last night and he feels terrible for me he can see i'm suffering badly. 

Hope everyone else okay xxxx

I actually finally threw up today which felt good. It was ok for a few minutes after that. But then again the nausea came back. Feeling very weak and sleepy all the time. I'm wondering how i'm gonna be able to work like this. I couldn't leave the house today, was difficult to have a shower and i hate brushing my teeth bluuurrggghhh!!! My poor cat hurt her paws somehow and they are infected needs antibiotics and some cleaning solution. My heart was breaking for her when dh took her to the vet :( Ok, that's all for today, back to bed (gosh i slept so much) and i'm having some strong twinges in tummy, hope it's ok. Night night girls xxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

ugh, i havent even THOUGHT about packing hospital bag yet :dohh: fortunately i dont think i will require much, as our hospitals here provide everything for mom and baby. i do want to bring some pillows and changes of clothes though. and an outfit for baby.. which i have yet to decide on because we dont know of course the gender. prob going to go home in a plain white onesie, nothing exciting. will be too hot for anything more probably.

starving but nothing sounds good. ugh.


----------



## poppy666

BD sorry your still feeling shite ms is aweful so most of us can relate to how your feeling, hopefully doctor may give you Zofran (sp) ive read quite a few on bnb taking it and helps massively :hugs:

Hopes your lucky your hospital provides most things, dont over here and it varies from districts over here to what they provide. I had korbens going home outfit but didnt fit him till about 6wks lol he ended up coming home in a babygro that drowned him till we went out shopping for tiny baby outfits. Guess its hard what to take into hospital till you know what size he/she is once born.


----------



## pk2of8

hey girls...here in SC now. i'm sooooo tired. it's been a long day visiting with dh's brother and other friends.

thank you coral and MC :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

MC, I'm sorry i may get talking about everything without thinking that you all may not know what i'm saying...if i do, just ask me and i'll explain :blush: but no, i'll actually still be on bcp's through august. the reason for that is to quiet the ovaries, make sure nothing is going on and hopefully no cysts before they start the super high doses of hormones/fertility meds to stimulate the ovaries (stimming) to mature as many eggs as possible. anyway, so i won't start stimming until about the 1st of sept or so. so it will be maybe about the 3rd week of sept before we do the embryo transfer (ET), and then another couple of weeks for the "2ww". so i'll either be hoping for a bfp end of sept or possibly early october depending on when the specific dates end up being.


----------



## mothercabbage

ahhhhhhhhhhh ok, im with you now:haha: silly cabbage, ive read about ladies being on BC before the fertility meds...well i kinda get it now:happydance: i just get a good feeling youll get bfp on first try, ill be on my knee's praying for you!! i know how much you want this:hugs: my birthday is 1st october and i bet you have bfp by then! lots of :hugs::kiss: and fertility :dust::dust:..xx

:wave: all other ding dongs...hope your all well, im going to buy new pj's today for my hossy bag:happydance: its the little things that amuse and excite me :rofl: xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies :hi:

MC it is exciting packing your hospital bag I was the same:haha: Enjoy your new PJ shopping.

Babyd I really feel for you hun you sound like you have it bad, I was like that with Chloe and layed in bed most days throwing up. Luckily I didn't work. It must be dreadful. Maybe you should ask the doc about zofran like poppy suggested:hugs:

Hopes when I had Chloe I didn't know the sex so I had a cute little white and yellow striped all in one for her with matching hat. You're right you wont need much in your hospital bag. I would take shampoo/conditioner, hairbrush, toothbrush/toothpaste, extra pillows, pj's robe etc. Of course for labor maybe some snacks a book etc. 

afm I have a cold/allergies, not sure which but am congested. Baby gets very active around 10pm and actually hurts me she stretches so hard, I have to press on my belly to stop her or it hurts!:haha: Have a feeling she's going to be a handful:haha: I'm having a little BBQ later with just my Mum, Dad and Bro so should be nice. Watched the fight last night in 3D because DH works for SKY we get it for free, what a load of rubbish so glad we didnt pay for it!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs! 

Missing yesterday, we had a BBQ. was hard going :haha: me n DH ended up indoors on their sofa snoozing :haha: Nice to go out though, and I had a glass of wine and a glass of Pimms :) We watched the fight also, well kinda :haha: I was asleep by round 6 :rofl: boring fight, I'm also glad we didn't pay for it (friends who had bbq did) Lily was a bit unsettled last night, so I'm a bit of a zombie today. Catch up with you all laters xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coral, my hayfever's kicked in also. I took Beconase in pregnancy. Awwww maybe she will just have a little active time before bed time to wear her out :) x


----------



## poppy666

Morning everyone :flower:

Coral so jealous your having BBQ all i did all weekend was rush around here and there and stayed out the sun. Bought a really cheap stroller off ebay for holidays so easy on and off plane but OH hates it :growlmad: so having to look for another, he wants Quinny to come but not a chance it will get damaged.

Tink hope your not too tired today sweetie, think those first two weeks are soo draining especially after a Hemorrhage too. I hope i dont have another one with this one took me months after korben to get my energy back :hugs:

Hope everyone else well and MC how you feeling sweetie? :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Tink get some rest today luv. Hope Lilyanne is more settled tonight for you.:hugs:

Pops what buggy did you get? Maybe a maclaren volo second had would be good, very light. Also most airlines let you take buggies onto plane folded so you dont have to put in the hold?:shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well i have woke up in a foul mood need to shake it off so going to do dinner and then chill in the sun all day with some tunes blasting x x x


----------



## poppy666

Coral its just a Hauck one we got it for £15 something cheap to trash around then scrap when we got home, just like this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/hauck-pu..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item27bc44d6b8 BUT it dont fold down like an umberella and OH hates pushing it :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Morning everyone :flower:
> 
> Coral so jealous your having BBQ all i did all weekend was rush around here and there and stayed out the sun. Bought a really cheap stroller off ebay for holidays so easy on and off plane but OH hates it :growlmad: so having to look for another, he wants Quinny to come but not a chance it will get damaged.
> 
> Tink hope your not too tired today sweetie, think those first two weeks are soo draining especially after a Hemorrhage too. I hope i dont have another one with this one took me months after korben to get my energy back :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else well and MC how you feeling sweetie? :kiss:

having a "down" day as it goes, me n OH had a row yesterday, made up but still plays on my mind, anyway he home just after 2 and he talking me to the garden centre! im sad but i love the garden centre!!:haha:..i love it when he is in the wrong and creeps to make me forgive him :rofl::rofl: hows you :flower: xxxxxxx


----------



## LEW32

Morning ladies....hope all is well with u....

I am full term today!!! Woohoo!


----------



## poppy666

pmsl i play on it if me and OH argue and make him crawl all day :haha: Awww hope garden centre cheers you up lovely :hugs:

Im good just catching up on washing seen as its lovely outside. Not much else today hate Sundays so boring.


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Morning ladies....hope all is well with u....
> 
> I am full term today!!! Woohoo!

Congratz :happydance::happydance: we class 38wks full term here i think.


----------



## coral11680

Congrats lew :yipee: I think full term is 37 here too pops? Not 100% sure though. 

Mc have a nice time at the garden centre.

So pops are u keeping the hauke or getting another buggy?


----------



## poppy666

I always thought it was 38wks lol :shrug: no ive seen this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-CHIL..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item20b9fb7df2 more money than i wanted to spend but hey ho.


----------



## puppycat

:wave: hello ladies, have you missed me? lol.

Well I had a fab weekend away, didn't see much of DH because he was working and could only come in the evenings, which means I didn't get any :sex: sigh. Got lots of EWCM so I'll be jumping him later :thumbup:

I have no voice :haha: sent DH out to get some ice cream because my throat is red raw :( - all worth it though. My mum and step dad enjoyed themselves too. Mum's going in for a hysterectomy tomorrow so it was her last weekend away - glad she enjoyed it.

Nothing really to report, plenty of washing to catch up on and the weather has been gorgeous all weekend. Bet it rains now though lol.

Pops - full term is 37 weeks here too hun
MC - Hope you enjoyed garden centre

I'm shattered, think I'm gonna try a snooze....


----------



## poppy666

Well you learn something new everyday :haha: may ask for my sweep on week 37 then pmsl.

Go have a snooze Puppycat :winkwink:


----------



## natalies1982

Hello all just popping on to say i had my little boy on 30th June 4 days late. i was meant to be induced on monday 27th at 40+1 but they where to busy, however on examination found i was already 3cm dilated and waters bulging but they where to busy so told me to return on thursday 30th which i did.

arrived at 9.30 and was not seen on labour ward until 2.30pm. midwife joked that i had to deliver him by 7.30pm as her shift finished at 8.30.

so 3pm they broke my waters, was monitored for 30 mins then was allowed to move around so was on the ball, walking around but it did nothing. 

5pm i was examined and still 3cm dilated so was put on small dose of the drip at 5.15pm

6pm came and contractions started. Hubby had to leave to pick kids up and put them to bed and was going to get back at 8pm. well it all happened so quickly after that. i was coping quite well with no pain relief but then started getting really bad pains in my back so out came the gas and air (i forgot how good it was lol) about 7pm a student midwife asked if she could deliver my baby as she needed 1 more to complete her 40th so i say yes. she was lovely.

suddenly the pain was getting worse and i coudlnt keep my bottom on the bed at 7.20pm i was 8cm dilated and then got the urge to push. 2 pushes a pant and another push and James Oliver Harry was born at 19.30pm weighing 7lb 14oz, and daddy missed it :( total labour 1 hour 30 minutes lol 

we got home on friday and hes soooo cute you forget how tiny babies are

here is a picture :)

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/nathollyandmatthew/P1030726.jpg

hope your all doing well xx


----------



## poppy666

Awww Nat he's beautiful, congratz to you and family... well done. Bet your OH was gutted he missed the birth. Fast labour tho :haha:

*CONGRATULATIONS*​


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: cute bubba!! well done and congrats!! xxx

p.s...garden centre was good...lol...i got a weird looking plant for being a morngy cow(as OH says) "anything to cheer you up" he says!:rofl::rofl:

:wave: poppy...did you get your :laundry: done? xx


----------



## poppy666

MC I wouldnt know one plant from another my garden would be frightening :haha:

Yes all washing drying as we speak :thumbup: try keep on top of it now and do all bedding friday before we go. Moving all electrical equipment ie laptops, Tvs and consoles to OHs mums Saturday just to be safe. Dont fancy coming back to an empty house.


----------



## caz & bob

aw nat hes lovely aww x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

heres Frank! :rofl: i dont know what he is, i put the label somewhere lol...he's ace!:rofl::rofl:
 



Attached Files:







P030711_17.070001.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey DD's!!!! :hugs: x

How's everyone's day been? sounding like its been a good weekend for most, and Caz - hoping your day got better :) Loving Frank MC, my son thinks you picked his name well :haha: Popsy, good idea with the comps etc, don't wear yourself out getting stuff ready. Little spurts and little breaks okeys? Natalie, congrats again honey :awww: he's lovely x


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: was going to be Ian...but i think he is amazing so had to be Frank:happydance: all Franks are amazing!!!..
my day got fun....here's daddy and Connors afternoon activity! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00294.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 7









DSC00296.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 6









P030711_17.460001.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 7









P030711_17.460002.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 6









P030711_17.460003.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hopes314

mc- connor is so naked and cute lol. And.. yes, frank looks beautiful :rofl:

natalies congrats on baby! nice short labor! its about time SOMEONE tells a birth story around here :haha: (just kidding tink and phoebe, i know you guys are busy :hugs:) sorry your OH missed the birth, i bet he is really disappointed, but its small compared to what you got to bring home!!

as for me nothing new going on here. OH and his dad are working on the bathroom and im in bed with the computer lol. Was SO uncomfortable last night, it's finally setting in that I'm very pregnant. I tossed and turned for hours. My legs went numb from about the knee down and stayed weird like that for hours as well. And my back and tailbone are killing me, I slept with ice on them all night, which is no easy task when you are rolling all over the bed in discomfort. And had so much of that pressure in my pelvis last night that I peed myself. So all in all, good times. Sorry for all the whining, but I dont whine to anyone else about it and I gotta put it all out somewhere! So glad I have you all :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

awww MC LOVE the piccies of little connor boxing :awww: my dh used to box when he was growing up, and he talks about getting a bag like that again some time. maybe we'll have piccies of dh and our lo doing that in a few years :cloud9: oh, and i love frank too :thumbup:

poppy, when are you leaving for your holiday sweetie? i'm going to miss you while you're away :hugs:

natalie, your new little prince is so precious! :cloud9: poor dh, missing the birth like that. i bet he felt awful about it :hugs:

tink, i'm glad you're getting some rest...even if it's while you're at somebody's BBQ :haha:

coral and lew...not long now for both of you!! :happydance:

caz, i hope your day got better hun :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey DD's!

Im back from our trip to Alton Towers and i'm offically exhausted lol we have drove in total 700 miles since Friday. The trip in the car made me feel really sick. . . don't know if that was travel or pregnancy related but either way it wasn't fun! Other than that i feel not too bad just have a bit of an aversion to fried food at the moment (boke). 

I've not had a chance to read back yet but shall try catch up soon, in the meantime i hope all DD's and DD bubba's are well x x x


----------



## poppy666

pmsl MC you nutter :haha: Franks very sexy lol awww Connor, will have to bring korben up one day then they can be naked togethor :haha:

Tink im taking my time getting out of breath quicker now so gonna be a long week getting stuff sorted on my own cos OH dont break up from work till Thurseday evening.

Awww PK go Saturday evening, im going to miss everyone whilst away but going to find internet access so can pop in check on everyone and Coral :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls, i love my frankie plant :rofl:
hopes...im with you on the uncomfy nights.its my hips that go numb and sore, after rolling over a million times i have to get up for an hour some nights to get the blood circulating again..:haha: so :hugs: for that!

pk..love the new ticker!! the basket of eggs is cute! xx:hugs:

poppy... we will have to arrange a date for you and Korben to come over and naked box! :haha: :hugs::kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

oh that'll be good poppy :hugs:

got my tickers rearranged a bit... :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

thanks MC...i thought it was fitting :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Loving the updated ticker PK... Also giggle when i look at our title with the 'Burping' in :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

aw thanks popsy :kiss: yeah, i had to think for a while to come up with another 'B' word for the title :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all hope all ok 

Congrats nats on ur little one 

Will be mia for a wk off on holiday tomorrow


----------



## poppy666

SB just this second wished you well on fb lol, have a lovely rest too sweetie you need it, then come back nice and refreshed :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

pk love the ticker sb have a nice time hun x x x


----------



## coral11680

Hey ladies, just got out of the bath. Family lefr an hour or so ago and needed a relaxing bath!

Natalies congrats your little boy is gorgeous!

MC love Frank:haha: very pretty and unusual looking. Connor so cute :awww:

Poppy not long til hols and thanks for thinking of me when you are there, hope you can get online!

PK love the new tickers now we can count down with you.

SB have a nice time on your hols. Jenny glad you enjoyed Alton Towers.

Tink how are you today, hope you get more sleep tonight.

Hopes I totally can relate to the sleeping problems I'm the same everynight now plus calf cramps most night. Still only 9 more sleeps!


----------



## coral11680

poppy nice buggy, are you buying from them on ebay.? Thats where I got my baby furniture set from and was very pleased with them :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah may get it tomoz when OH has had a look online at it... not too bad cos you get net and bottle holder free with it.


----------



## coral11680

not bad and will last you too x


----------



## pk2of8

thank you coral and caz :hugs: 21 days still seems SOOOO long away :sad1: dh being a jerk tonight too. :cry: i don't even know why...he started being in a bad mood and then asked me to call his father for him. his father is a total perv and arrogant old jerk, but he's sick and health is really bad. dh feels all guilty when he hasn't talked to him or seen him in a while, but then instead of calling him himself, he gets me to call him. and then instead of letting me just interpret the call for him, then he wants me just to talk to him for him. ugh. so i "made a face" when dh asked me and now he's been all pissy ever since. freakin' twat. then i still ended up talking to his dad for him anyway, b/c his dad called me of course. and he still didn't apologize to me or even say thank you. :growlmad: dh is going to have some groveling to do tonight and tomorrow.... :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

pk get him to take you to a garden centre for your own "frank"!! or failing that, a bottle of wine a nice meal and some nice choc's shlould do the trick, i like it when OH feels the need to grovel! make him pay!!:haha:...

SB...have a nice break and see you when your back!:wave: and :hug: xx

morning all other dingdongs, Rhys decided that 5am was a good time to get up and have a play!:dohh: im wide awake, hips are numb and sore....everyone else is sleeping but me! have MW this morning(10.15am) so looking forward to that, have got all faith Rhys is going to be a good boy and be head down(she says) even though i still have a harder "lump" up near my ribs and all kicks are down low in the "floof" area...he will be a good mummys boy and flip!:thumbup: anywho....:coffee: time before the tribe gets up..Happy Monday ya'll xxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Morning MC :wave: hope Rhys is a good boy today, let us know xx

Managed to get some :sex: last night :thumbup: - then lay with my bum up for about 10-15 mins, something i've not done before AND I may have made myself O after :blush: - all in the name of TTC obviously :D


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: going the gym for a big fat work out weather lovely wooppp me feel lot better today x x x


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies :hi:

PK hope DH has apologized now. Not very fair of him. Make him suck up:haha:

Puppy lots of :dust: for this cycle.

Have fun at the gym caz, rather you than me:haha:

MC hopefully Rhys is turned today hun, let us know how you get on! I can sympathize with the uncomfortable nights I was tossing and turning all night and baby was jumping around around 5am too:haha:

It's gonna be a hot one today, should make the most of it it supposed to cool down Wednesday. Not much to do just washing cleaning again!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwwwwwwww look at little naked Connor having a box :awww: I hear ya MC, have you got a spare duvet you can fold to lay on? found it helped me a little :hugs: FX for a good appointment with good news about your little raskels position x

Coral, 8 more sleeeeeeeeeps :loopy: !!!! you resting up missy? wont be long before you join the knackered out new mummy club :haha: x

Sleeping bubs, hoping you have a lovely break away. You deserve a good one, enjoy x

PK, hoping DH sorts himself out and stops the attitude. Maybe there was something in the air yesterday, my DH was an A*S also. I'm sure they can have hormonal strops better than some women... :hugs: x

Poppy, liking the buggy, looks good for what you need. I swear by ebay :happydance: x

Puppycat, you go girl :sex: :haha: did I read your doing the smep? x

caz, enjoy the gym. Talking about the gym I could really do with a good swim, I miss it so much x

ASFM long long night here :haha: Lily had the worst night ever :haha: windy, unsettled, ravenous, and in no mood to sleep. FINALLY dropped off now zzzzzzzzzzzzzz I feel like I've been run over :rofl: gonna grab some infacol today me thinks, she gets such rotten wind bless her. I don't think I helped matters yesterday either, had baked beans with my tea ... opsy :haha: Health Visitor today, and the birthplan is being typed :) Will post tonight, BEWARE :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

morning Tink :hi:

Oh no poor Lils. Def get some infacol and see if it helps. Go have a nap too.

I'm trying to rest but feel the need to nest too:dohh: Look forward to the birthstory. x


----------



## laurah8279

Morning girls

So its official, my midwife is rubbish :sad2: She rushed me in and out again on Friday interrupting me everytime I tried to ask her a question and she would not even attempt to listen to the babies heartbeat. I told her I was worried what with me MCing last time and she said well you aren't bleeding are you? Then you are fine. She hasn't talked me through the babies growth, about antenatal classes (which I shoudl be booking round about now apparently) and I just don't know what to do.

Can I call the docs and ask for a different midwife? If I do that though, will they tell her and then if I end up seeing her again it will be even worse.

So upset about it all, she is making me feel feel deflated about everything including the pregnancy and I feel like I am missing out on all sorts of good experiences I should be getting from my midwife.

Sorry for the selfish rant :cry:
xxx


----------



## coral11680

oh Laura big :hugs: 

I'm not sure if you can request another midwife? As far as the hearbeat goes I sort of understand why she didnt check, because its hit and miss so early on and if she tried but couldn't find it you would of panicked and be more worried. If I were you I'd order the angel sounds doppler from amazon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/AngelSounds-Fetal-Heart-Detector-Doppler/dp/B001NWDUE2 its on sale for 12.99 and I love mine!

I was about 10 weeks when I got it and found the HB after about 5/10 mins. So worth it. Might make you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Community midwives seldom work alone Laura, they usually are part of a team. I would have thought you should be able to see someone else, make some phone calls honey. They should be reassuring you not making you upset! :hugs: x

Morning Coralista! yes will defo get myself a nap later, just tidying for health visitor :haha: I can't complain too much, I was only up a couple of times the night before. If you must nest, nest gently :haha: I'm getting so excited, can't wait to see what she looks like. Lily wants to meet her new play mate also x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: @my typo, anyone spot it? 'Birth Plan' not 'Birth Story' :rofl: think its a bit late for that ... :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Here's how good you can hear it Laura, here's Lily at 15 weeks. Defo recommend it! x

https://youtu.be/l7ynkxtBQQo


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :rofl: @my typo, anyone spot it? 'Birth Plan' not 'Birth Story' :rofl: think its a bit late for that ... :haha: x

:rofl: I did notice actually but let you off as you're sleep deprived:haha: Yes getting excited now can't wait to see what she looks like either:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I left my brain under my pillow, were waiting to reunite :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

Happy 4th July ladies :flower:


MC Rhys better behave and move his butt the right way now :haha: hope everything goes fine at MWs.

Tink Infacol is great stuff helped korben, aww bless Lillyane and feel for you lack of sleep is not good when your on the go all day :hugs: as for BIRTH PLAN :haha: looking forward to it i got weeks to forget it pmsl.

Coral 8 days lovely woohoooo :happydance:

afm nothing much today, got to go hossy and pick my injections up cos i forgot to get them when i was last up n only got tonights :dohh: apart from that chilling.


----------



## coral11680

Hiya Poppy,

Oh yes Happy 4th July!

I know only 8 days:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Are you scared Coral? x

Edited think scared wrong word, nervous


----------



## coral11680

A little nervous but more excited!


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

Good to hear from you Phoebe:hugs:
MC good luck at MW...
:hugs: to you Laura
Tink, I did notice the "birthing plan"...I just that its what you ladies called in the UK:haha: plus I'm still half asleep
Next Monday Coral(did I count right????)
PK, sounds to me that good ole DH needs a swift kick in the ass!!!!:haha:
:hugs: to all my DDs

Asfm, typing on my phone sucks...so I will have short posts & *lurk* a lot. Half the fam is sick. MIL had a virus passed it to my nephew,DH & DS2....what a great way to start our vacation. Praying that I don't get it

HAPPY 4TH LADIES!!!!


----------



## laurah8279

coral11680 said:


> oh Laura big :hugs:
> 
> I'm not sure if you can request another midwife? As far as the hearbeat goes I sort of understand why she didnt check, because its hit and miss so early on and if she tried but couldn't find it you would of panicked and be more worried. If I were you I'd order the angel sounds doppler from amazon
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/AngelSounds-Fetal-Heart-Detector-Doppler/dp/B001NWDUE2 its on sale for 12.99 and I love mine!
> 
> I was about 10 weeks when I got it and found the HB after about 5/10 mins. So worth it. Might make you feel better. :hugs:

Thanks so much Coral!! Just ordered it along with the gel, £20.97 inc postage, not bad really!! :winkwink: Not long now to go for you....woo hoo!! :happydance:

Feel a bit better now for ordering too and its something else to look forward! 

Happy 4th July China & PK!!!:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Hi CG hope everyone gets better soon and you dont catch it sweetie :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Oh good Laura, hopefully it arrives soon.

China its next Tuesday. Hope you dont cath the virus and enjoy your vacation. Happy 4th July!


----------



## Hopes314

Happy 4th of july US people!

OK question guys. My friend's water broke yesterday morning and of course they told her to come into the hospital. (the same hospital im having my baby at) Anyway, she wanted to do it med-free and be able to move around and all that during labor, which is what I want as well. But once she was admitted to hospital that morning they put her in a bed, strapped on some monitors, and told her she wasn't allowed to get up. They wouldnt even let her get up to pee, gave her the choice of either a bedpan or a catheter. She of course got very uncomfortable laying in bed and not being allowed to move. When she got there she was only 1cm. She was 4cm a few hours later, but was sooo uncomfortable being stuck in the stupid bed like that pissing in a bedpan! So she gave in and got the epidural. From there she spent the entire night at 4cm dilated, because the epidural slowed the labor. If she doesnt have baby in a few hours she is going to have to get a csec because of the 24 hour rule after water breaks. 

SO.. my question to you all is.. is this common? Is it common to have to lay in a bed and not move after your water breaks? She said they told her it was an infection risk to move around or something? I'm very angry about the situation because it seems like.. no wonder so many people have to get csecs, she was totally just forced through this entire process!


----------



## PJ32

Hi Hopes

Sounds a bit odd to me I know with my DD, they had to break the waters and her HB kept dropping, so they monitored my intermittently but I was up and around all the time, I gave birth squatting on the bed.

Have you spoken with your OB, on the hospital policy regarding this, maybe they can shed some light xx


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> Happy 4th of july US people!
> 
> OK question guys. My friend's water broke yesterday morning and of course they told her to come into the hospital. (the same hospital im having my baby at) Anyway, she wanted to do it med-free and be able to move around and all that during labor, which is what I want as well. But once she was admitted to hospital that morning they put her in a bed, strapped on some monitors, and told her she wasn't allowed to get up. They wouldnt even let her get up to pee, gave her the choice of either a bedpan or a catheter. She of course got very uncomfortable laying in bed and not being allowed to move. When she got there she was only 1cm. She was 4cm a few hours later, but was sooo uncomfortable being stuck in the stupid bed like that pissing in a bedpan! So she gave in and got the epidural. From there she spent the entire night at 4cm dilated, because the epidural slowed the labor. If she doesnt have baby in a few hours she is going to have to get a csec because of the 24 hour rule after water breaks.
> 
> SO.. my question to you all is.. is this common? Is it common to have to lay in a bed and not move after your water breaks? She said they told her it was an infection risk to move around or something? I'm very angry about the situation because it seems like.. no wonder so many people have to get csecs, she was totally just forced through this entire process!


Thats horrible treatment :growlmad:

When my waters broke i went in to be checked and told i could go home with a Thermonitor to take my temp every 4hrs and if nothing happened i was booked in at 8am the following morning for induction, but luckily 12hrs later korben was ready to come on his own.


----------



## Hopes314

PJ32 said:


> Hi Hopes
> 
> Sounds a bit odd to me I know with my DD, they had to break the waters and her HB kept dropping, so they monitored my intermittently but I was up and around all the time, I gave birth squatting on the bed.
> 
> Have you spoken with your OB, on the hospital policy regarding this, maybe they can shed some light xx

This all just was thrown at me in the past 24 hours as she has been texting me in the hospital, so I haven't had any opportunity to ask my midwife about it. However, I do have an appointment on Wednesday and I will ask them about it then, but I was curious if other people had a similar experience.. because if it was somehow a standard thing to do, I didn't want to walk into my dr's appointment all angry about it lol. But it doesn't seem standard to me at all, it seems like a miserable experience set up to fail!

I understand intermittent monitoring, of course! But being stuck in a bed on constant monitor under a bedpan!? How is it that this is the hospital I've been going to the entire pregnancy, took my birth class there, and have still never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Hopes314

Poppy- i agree it seems horrible! I know that here, usually if your water breaks they tell you to come into hospital right away, which is fine with me. Its fine if they want to monitor intermittently and make sure everything is OK, but its not fine with me to get there and then be trapped in a bed like that. How could anyone have a pleasant labor under those conditions.


----------



## coral11680

Hopes this is exactly what happened to me! my waters broke in the night and made my way to the hospital. Then I was put in a bed and told I could not get up even to use the bathroom! I had to use a bedpan and was so umcomfortable! I was only 1/2cm dilated when I got there. They put me on pitocin(evil stuff) and I got strong hard contractions very quickly but wasn't dilating. 10 hours later I was begging for the epi but was only 2 cm! Anyway because of the 24 hour rule thing they gave in after 12 or so hours of labor then I slept for 2 hours and was fully dilated and ready to push. It was a horrible experience and probably why I swayed towards a repeat c-section this time. Hopefully your waters wont break before labor. I feel for your friend although she was lucky enough to get her epi sooner.


----------



## poppy666

Think its an aweful experience to go through. Only time ive been confined to bed was when i was put on the drip n monitored, but was still allowed to get off occassionally and walk around with drip still in my hand. Also to the toilet on my own.

Think its just standard practise here if your waters go go straight up to be checked over and if everythings ok they'll send you home till your labour starts. If not your booked in for induction.


----------



## Hopes314

coral what was the reason that they made you stay in bed when your water broke? did they say it was an infection risk too? did they make you stay in bed with a bedpan or catheter as well? seems like it would really set people up for a csec..


----------



## coral11680

for some reason the US is strict on the 24 hr thing, I had a bitch nurse too and she yelled at me for leaning on dh on the side of the bed during a contraction because my feet were touching the floor!! If that happened now I would of told her to f*** off but I was younger and timid then!


----------



## coral11680

hopes I think its because of risk of cord prolapse. There is a risk once your waters go that the cord could protrude through the cervix and cut of oxygen to the baby. I think this is very rare though and thats why they dont want you to stand as the babies head could press on the cord. I think thats the reason they gave me.


----------



## coral11680

yes I had to use a bedpan and boy was that awkward and uncomfy and embarassing!


----------



## China girl

Hopes, you have to understand that our hospitals & the Drs in the US do things differently than in the UK. They do not like for you to walk around, they prefer you to be laying down & monitored if something happens. Had I not been hooked up to monitors I would have never known DS2 had his cord wrapped around his neck 2xs...she knew this by his heartbeat. So she knew what too expect when I delivered. From my experience I dont have a problem being hooked to ivs & being monitored. This is just my opinion from my experience.


----------



## Hopes314

coral11680 said:


> for some reason the US is strict on the 24 hr thing, I had a bitch nurse too and she yelled at me for leaning on dh on the side of the bed during a contraction because my feet were touching the floor!! If that happened now I would of told her to f*** off but I was younger and timid then!

wow i would be so angry! cord prolapse is virtually impossible if the head is engaged, they are not being realistic about the situation at all. im going to ask my midwife about it wednesday. Since I chose midwives rather than OBs, they may be slightly more understanding.. but hospital policy is hospital policy, so there is probably not much they can do. Fortunately it is uncommon for the water to break before labor has really begun, right? I think its something like 8-10%. But it seems to be happening all around me lately! I really hope it doesn't work that way for me.


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> yes I had to use a bedpan and boy was that awkward and uncomfy and embarassing!

My husband did my bedpan for me. LOL....love that man!!!


----------



## coral11680

i didnt want anyone in there with me as I needed a number 2:blush::haha: omg was it a nightmare!


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> i didnt want anyone in there with me as I needed a number 2:blush::haha: omg was it a nightmare!

Oh, you poor thing!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China, get well soon wishes flying over, hate it when the family all come down with stuff :hugs: x

Hopes, that's terrible, your poor friend! There is no need for her to be confined to bed at all, makes me so angry to hear about things like that. I know she could just refuse I guess, but It seems to be me like they are bullying her. How is that supporting her? :growlmad: x


----------



## poppy666

Dont think in the UK it would be possible to confine every women to a bed once waters break cos we'd not have enough beds :haha: but must say id hate that to happen :nope: I waited 12hrs after mine went before any contractions commenced so thats a longggggggggggggggg time on a bed.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I get what your saying China, I think its very important not to take unnecessary risks and was happy labouring in bed with one of mine. Although having said that there's no reason why you can't stand by the bed or get into more comfortable positions on or around the bed and still be monitored. And like Pops said you can take an IV with you anywhere. Laying on a bed suits some women, but it can slow labour, make it more painful, and make emergency intervention more likely. I found it easy to labour in bed with my first daughter, but near enough torture with Lilyanne who was back to back. Its a shame that women don't get a choice over there that's all, it can still be done safely and its a shame :( x


----------



## Hopes314

tink- yes they were definitely bullying her. She texted me all night last night while she was laying in the hospital bed very upset over the situation. she is a nurse herself and has a little knowledge of the birth statistics and all, as do i, but they managed to keep her in that bed. She has been with an OB the whole way through though, and I chose a group practice of midwives, so its possible they will be more understanding of the situation. They always act so flexible about things, I never imagined the possibility of being trapped in a bed when nothing is even wrong!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: @ Bed situation Pops too true :haha: x


----------



## China girl

Yeah, Poopy that would be a long time but we don't have that problem here not having enough beds. Just from what I have read through out BNB, some ladies go over there due dates cause there hosi was too busy or not enough beds. It broke my heart when I read that.


----------



## Hopes314

china- i pretty much agree with what tink said. i totally want to be monitored and keep things under control, but being in a bed with a bedpan seems unnecessary. She didn't even have an IV or any medical interventions at that point and there was nothing wrong with her, but they insisted she lay in the bed. Things like that lead to unhappy, uncomfortable patients, who then often require extra medications and interventions, and may ultimately end up with a csec because everything goes backwards. The csec rate in the US has skyrocketed and research has proven that most cases could have been avoided entirely.


----------



## Hopes314

coral11680 said:


> i didnt want anyone in there with me as I needed a number 2:blush::haha: omg was it a nightmare!

you are brave! if i had to number 2 with a big belly and a bedpan, i would probably throw a fit and cry and refuse lol. BUT it is a funny sight to imagine really :haha:


----------



## China girl

If the US hospital has mobil gagets like the iv, then yes we can move around. But not all hospital do & the ones that do are NOT going to advertise it. So, Hopes if you read this pleade don't think I'm being insensitive about your friends bed situation. Ask the hospital when you take the tour or your midwife if they have a mobile iv so you can move.


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> china- i pretty much agree with what tink said. i totally want to be monitored and keep things under control, but being in a bed with a bedpan seems unnecessary. She didn't even have an IV or any medical interventions at that point and there was nothing wrong with her, but they insisted she lay in the bed. Things like that lead to unhappy, uncomfortable patients, who then often require extra medications and interventions, and may ultimately end up with a csec because everything goes backwards. The csec rate in the US has skyrocketed and research has proven that most cases could have been avoided entirely.

Well, if she was not hooked up....then there was no reason for her to stay put....now that makes no sense.


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> china- i pretty much agree with what tink said. i totally want to be monitored and keep things under control, but being in a bed with a bedpan seems unnecessary. She didn't even have an IV or any medical interventions at that point and there was nothing wrong with her, but they insisted she lay in the bed. Things like that lead to unhappy, uncomfortable patients, who then often require extra medications and interventions, and may ultimately end up with a csec because everything goes backwards. The csec rate in the US has skyrocketed and research has proven that most cases could have been avoided entirely.
> 
> Well, if she was not hooked up....then there was no reason for her to stay put....now that makes no sense.Click to expand...

they told her that since her water had broken that it was an infection risk and that she had to stay in the bed. our hospital does not require a routine IV and also offers hep-locks. on top of that we have mobile units for monitoring if required. but since her water broke, she was not eligible to be mobile? I'm not sure if it was her doctor who went along with this or if it is a strict hospital policy.. but I will likely ask my midwife wednesday.


----------



## poppy666

Tink feel for you sweetie having back to back labour its horrendous, had it with Rhys never again they can knock me out if happens again.


----------



## Hopes314

tink how is lily doing :) hope we get a birth story before you forget it :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

so i was googling and trying to find the hospital policy for where ill be having the baby, but instead i ran into this list of questions someone asked my midwives, just this april. in them i see nothing so restricting as what my friend went through last night. but again, she has an OB, not the midwives. well and of course not everything on the internet is true. hmm..

https://ohyeahrogerthat.com/2011/04/01/midwives-at-magee-faq/


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> china- i pretty much agree with what tink said. i totally want to be monitored and keep things under control, but being in a bed with a bedpan seems unnecessary. She didn't even have an IV or any medical interventions at that point and there was nothing wrong with her, but they insisted she lay in the bed. Things like that lead to unhappy, uncomfortable patients, who then often require extra medications and interventions, and may ultimately end up with a csec because everything goes backwards. The csec rate in the US has skyrocketed and research has proven that most cases could have been avoided entirely.
> 
> Well, if she was not hooked up....then there was no reason for her to stay put....now that makes no sense.Click to expand...
> 
> they told her that since her water had broken that it was an infection risk and that she had to stay in the bed. our hospital does not require a routine IV and also offers hep-locks. on top of that we have mobile units for monitoring if required. but since her water broke, she was not eligible to be mobile? I'm not sure if it was her doctor who went along with this or if it is a strict hospital policy.. but I will likely ask my midwife wednesday.Click to expand...

good idea!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm good Hopes, just zzzzzzzzzzzzz that birth story is on the way :) promise :haha: x

Pops, it was like nothing I have ever felt OMG, preggo gals get on all fours everyday in the last few weeks! x


----------



## poppy666

Totally agree Tink :thumbup: Rhys also broke my coxic bone NEVER again lol.


----------



## poppy666

Where is MC? She went MWs this morning :wacko:

OH just rang me asking what i think of Saffron for a girl, nice but already decided :haha:


----------



## babydream

Hi all,

Managed to read back...Hopes that's an awful experience to go through, i hope your friend is okay.

Pk, liking the new ticker ;)

Tink, baked beans not exactly good for breastfeeding hunni, makes lily windy just like chocolate and citrus fruits. i found dentinox for colic much better than infacol but try that hopefully it'll work.

Pops not long to go now, i wish i could go on holiday i'm a wreck lol

China, wishing better to the family, not good being unwell on a holiday xx

Coral, next tuesday woop woop

MC, what's up hunni, any news from mw???

Asfm, I've been to doc this morning and he gave me Avomine 4x a day. Suppose to make me drowsy and sleepy, well, i slept 4hrs after i took the first one. lol But i dreamed of a sandwich and i managed to get one down when i woke up. i seem to feel a bit better. But no idea how i'm gonna handle a whole day with 15months old running twins tomorrow. 

Jeez, it took me 20mins to type this up, hope all other DDs are well xxxxxx

Edited: Seeing mw on wednesday pm :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh my Pops! Just shows you no matter how bad you suffer, someone else has had it worse. Ouchy doesn't come close right? *shudder* x

Babydream, been such a long time from my last baby I forgot what I eat can make her windy etc! So glad you have something to help with the MS, hopefully it will kick in and help you loads. I don't know how women manage to work with severe MS, Its hard enough just to basically function :hugs: will bear in mind the dentinox if the infacol doesn't help. x


----------



## babyhopes2010

tired :sleep:


----------



## poppy666

Hows the birth story going sweetie? excited now but will erase from my head when this one's due :haha:

BD glad doctor gave you something fx'd they start to work asap especially looking after twins 'yikes' :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:) Just settled down to do it Pops, before its feeding/bath/n bed zzzzzzzzzz :haha: Oh my, my eldest sure can cook, I have the BEST ever chocolate brownies here on the go. He even cooked us dinner, potato bake, sausages n peas mmmmmmmm x


----------



## poppy666

Awww that was nice. Wish Gage would cook for me lol he's always down at restaurant :dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

mmm i wish someone would cook for me too. and do the dishes after :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: ladies...well all pee,bloods and blood pressure at MW is fine but she hurt me trying to feel babys position, he was "awkward"according to MW...bitch!!!! so i told her to get off me!! couldnt help it,just flipped!:growlmad: she said "he feels head UP but it doesnt matter really until 36 week app(22nd July) so well asses you then" what-ever cowbag!:growlmad: hope i see a different MW next time! anyway..had a busy day today...going swimming tomorrow:happydance: then prob spend the rest of the day on all fours!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Managed to read back...Hopes that's an awful experience to go through, i hope your friend is okay.
> 
> Pk, liking the new ticker ;)
> 
> Tink, baked beans not exactly good for breastfeeding hunni, makes lily windy just like chocolate and citrus fruits. i found dentinox for colic much better than infacol but try that hopefully it'll work.
> 
> Pops not long to go now, i wish i could go on holiday i'm a wreck lol
> 
> China, wishing better to the family, not good being unwell on a holiday xx
> 
> Coral, next tuesday woop woop
> 
> MC, what's up hunni, any news from mw???
> 
> Asfm, I've been to doc this morning and he gave me Avomine 4x a day. Suppose to make me drowsy and sleepy, well, i slept 4hrs after i took the first one. lol But i dreamed of a sandwich and i managed to get one down when i woke up. i seem to feel a bit better. But no idea how i'm gonna handle a whole day with 15months old running twins tomorrow.
> 
> Jeez, it took me 20mins to type this up, hope all other DDs are well xxxxxx
> 
> Edited: Seeing mw on wednesday pm :)

glad you got something for :sick: :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

MC- she HURT you trying to feel babys position? i would be pissed too! hopefully baby will hurry up with this turning around business!


----------



## poppy666

Head butt her next time if you get same MW :haha: huge hugs lovely :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

.. now picturing mc beating up the midwife :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: she said they feel how the baby is lying by squeezing and trying to move what they think is the head...that feels hard and doesnt "spread out"(her words) where as the bum...when they squeeze and move side to side will "spread out" as the baby wiggles...she hurt me whilst feeling at the top of my bump!!..((his head!!!!)).told her" that hurts, get off"...wasnt friendly to her after that, just asked her to fill in my notes....and i left....:rofl: silly cow!...


----------



## poppy666

Silly cow :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ugh, that midwife sounds horrible MC! No need for all that, FX you don't get he again! jeeez. Glad your ok though, was worrying cause you hadn't been around :hugs: x

Birth story still being typed :haha: I babble way too much that's the problem. Plus I keep getting distracted. SOON it will be done :haha: gotta bath Lily for now, see what time I get laters x


----------



## coral11680

Babyd glad doc got you some med, hope it helps. Also good to hear you are seeing the mw soon! :yipee:

Mc sorry to hear your MW was being a bitch hope you see someone else next. Also help Rhys turns soon, get on all fours luvvie!

Tink look forward to birth story. X


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey ding dongs :)

Things are getting a little better my end, (been suffering with severe depression, anxiety, insomnia (was awake for 87hours at its worst) and now they put me on anti-depressants and sleeping tablets. Got fertility appointment really soon now, nervous but excited we will finally be getting somewhere :thumbup: Going on a short holiday Friday till Monday and then hopefully will be renewed enough to come back on here :)

PS- Changed our wedding date forward a week so its now November 18th :) 

Lots of :hugs: & :kiss: to you all! Will speak again soon :) 


xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi lupine so sorry you are having such a rough time. Big :hugs:. I hope the meds help you sweetie. Not long til your FS appointment so look forward to hearing all about it. Have a lovely little break too and see you when you get back x


----------



## poppy666

LR nice to hear your getting some help sweetie, when do you see the specialist? :hugs:

Just eaten some Shreddies and Serenity is jumping all over the place think she likes them :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Hopes314 said:


> Happy 4th of july US people!
> 
> OK question guys. My friend's water broke yesterday morning and of course they told her to come into the hospital. (the same hospital im having my baby at) Anyway, she wanted to do it med-free and be able to move around and all that during labor, which is what I want as well. But once she was admitted to hospital that morning they put her in a bed, strapped on some monitors, and told her she wasn't allowed to get up. They wouldnt even let her get up to pee, gave her the choice of either a bedpan or a catheter. She of course got very uncomfortable laying in bed and not being allowed to move. When she got there she was only 1cm. She was 4cm a few hours later, but was sooo uncomfortable being stuck in the stupid bed like that pissing in a bedpan! So she gave in and got the epidural. From there she spent the entire night at 4cm dilated, because the epidural slowed the labor. If she doesnt have baby in a few hours she is going to have to get a csec because of the 24 hour rule after water breaks.
> 
> SO.. my question to you all is.. is this common? Is it common to have to lay in a bed and not move after your water breaks? She said they told her it was an infection risk to move around or something? I'm very angry about the situation because it seems like.. no wonder so many people have to get csecs, she was totally just forced through this entire process!

From watching OBEM USA it seems fairly normal for ladies to be stuck in a bed, strapped to monitors and given and epidural :nope: I'm not sure why though.

Had a FAB day today (which has just been totally ruined... more to follow). Went for sushi with my best friend and we went to the cinema to see 'Bridesmaids' - such an awesome film!! We had pic n mix and then Thorntons ice cream afterwards.

My mum had her hysterectomy today and is apparently in a lot of pain although the op went according to plan. I went to the church prayer meeting and then prayed for her which was really emotional for me but I'm so thankful to them for that.

Just had a... disagreement with a mutual friend on FB. She likes to have a certain amount of drama in her life and the most recent thing is that her 9 year old daughter (who was allowed to go there without her parents) saw a flasher in our local park. I don't know if it's true or not, the police are checking CCTV but she has kept on about it since, warning people from the park it happened at.

I know she is a Christian and a woman of God so I asked her if she thought it might be an act of satan that this should happen in the week that our church has planned a 'big event' in the same park to preach the gospel to the locals and hold a family fun day completely free of charge, it seems so coincidental to me.

Obviously she is upset, as I would be if ANYTHING happened to my daughter, but then she turned on me, accusing me of making the event more important than her daughter, goodness me I'm so annoyed! :growlmad: :growlmad: 

How is everyone else?


----------



## poppy666

*  HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOPES *​
Need my bed now :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

thanks poppy :) I think you are the very first! Not making much of my birthday this year, 22 isn't a super exciting number or anything, and baby coming is a much more exciting event really. Wish it was his/her birthday instead.


----------



## LEW32

Hi ladies! Just checkin in....happy 4th! Hope all is well...will write more tomorrow


----------



## babyhopes2010

Happy Birthday! ill be prob pushing baby out on mine :rofl: mines 15/11 x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:cake: Happy Birthday Hopes!!!! :cake:​
What are your plans honey? x

Morning all other Ding Dongs!

Well last night was Lily's first small bottle from daddy. I like to introduce a bottle at night early on after my first point blank refused at 6 weeks old. DH enjoyed it, he also bathed her on his own. He's good with her, but I realized I'm hogging her so thought it would be good for me to step back a tiny bit and let him build his confidence with her. No that I rested though :haha: was setting up the bath and expressing milk etc :haha: anyhow :sleep: :haha: xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Happy Birthday Hopes :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine, so sorry missed your post. What a rotten time your having :hugs: I'm glad you have got some support and meds, so hope things get better for you soon. I am thinking of you and praying for you xxxx

Puppycat sorry you day went from great to rubbish. Sounds like a great day your church have planned in the park. And very insightful of you to think about the possibility of spiritual attack, your right, it does often appear when great good is to be done. To me, your opportunity here might be to accept how it has made this mother feel, and to pray against any bad feeling between you both and / or others (which to me could also be the same sort of thing - attack achieving division in the church family) That is all you need to do, try not to feel wound up over it :hugs: I'm sure it will be a great day, when is it? I'll pray for you all x

Lily burping much better with the infacol :haha: daddy is proud of her :rofl: x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Tink. It's this Saturday x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: going the gym come home take the dogs round the field then go and watch my son in his last sports day at junior school happy birthday hopes :cake::cake:x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Enjoy Caz, hope he does well. Is it nice where you are? Weather is great here hope it is for you. x


----------



## poppy666

Warm but cloudy here atm which is nice cos its been too hot.

Hope everyone's well, just pricing parking up airport parking im always last minute.com it drives OH mad lol


----------



## coral11680

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOPES!!:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:

Morning ding dongs!

Just been at the school for 3 hours helping out Ryan's class. It's Design and technology day where parents can come in to help with a project. Today was sewing and stuffing a teddy bear. I'm worn out, most parents didnt go so I helped out 2 other chidren too. It was hot in the classroom too so I'm now trying to cool down!

Glad Lily is doing better on the infacol Tink. What bottle did you give her? is it her first time and did she take it well? I also want to introduce the bottle early so DH can chip in sometimes.

Poppy not long til hols, very exciting!

Morning everyone else :hi:


----------



## caz & bob

well sports day canceled :rain::rain: x x x


----------



## laurah8279

Hey everyone!!:hi:

Hope all are well.:thumbup:

Cannot believe your Midwife MC! What a witchbag!! Mine is awful too though, I am going to call my docs tomorrow and see if I can change to another one. She won't let me ask questions, she rushes through everything, she hasn't told me anything about pregnancy and what to expect, she is just rubbish!! 

Happy Birthday Hopes!!

Aw Tink, bet its lovely seeing your OH bathing and feeding little Lily. I can't wait to see how mine is with the bambino, we are both going to be as bad as each other as I haven't got a clue what to do with babies!!! :haha:

Anyway, 1 week today Coral for us!! Well excited! Cannot wait to see my little blob on the screen for the first time and see pics of your little angel too in the flesh!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

yep, she was a cow laura! hope you find a better one, glad mine was a stand in for my usual MW..:happydance:

:cake::yipee: happybirthday hopes!!:cake::happydance:

asfm...got a totally different pram now:haha: didnt want to risk getting a blue one when im paranoid my baby is :pink: :rofl:

what you think?? https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230637338431#ht_12000wt_990


----------



## caz & bob

mc its lovely that x x x


----------



## laurah8279

FX'd that I do!!!!! 

Thats lovely MC. Great value for money too!! 

I was thinking of buying a grey one that way it can be unisex :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Its bloody uffing raining :growlmad:

MC loving that pram, lol your as paranoid as me with the sex :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Laura :yipee: 1 more week!!!:happydance:

MC nice pram oh no dont start I'm paranoid too now, I dont know what I'd do if its a boy poor little sod would be dressed head to toe in pink, sleep in a pink room and get pushed around in a purple flowery pram!:haha:

Not raining here yet but supposed to!


----------



## laurah8279

Yey!!!! :dance: Cannot wait!!! 

I am sure if a boy miraculously popped out, he would still be loved just as much...he just might have more of a chance of being a ballet dancer than a rugby player if he sleeps in a pink room for too long! :haha: 

Only joking xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

yep im paranoid that baby is a :pink: poppy...still up for the swap if she is a little lady?? :haha: pram delivery estimated 14-22nd July :yipee: excited much!!! :wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: dont be starting me off with the paranoia lol gotta wait till end of August for another scan.


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: 
just waiting for OH to get back with take away too hot to have cooker on! thats my excuse anyway!! :blush::haha:

pretty quiet around here today, where is everyone? x


----------



## coral11680

:yipee: for new pram MC


----------



## coral11680

yes is too hot MC. I made hamburgers and hotdogs on the BBQ with salad yummy!


----------



## mothercabbage

having chinese takeaway...im already huge so one extra little treat wont make much diference! :haha:

cant believe im all ready for baby, just last min things to put in bag...now im nervous! im going to be 34 weeks on friday! thats no time at all until term!! :argh: are you nervous now coral?? its not long for you at all, id be shittin' bricks by now if i were you!:argh::haha:


----------



## coral11680

nah I'm not nervous really just excited now! So ready


----------



## mothercabbage

its the thought of a section that scares me, i still have faith Rhys will turn but there is a tiny % that he wont...i just cant think about it, it makes me panicky...its not the actual section just the recovery period, id rather have a vaginal birth and have a sore floof for a few days...i saw my younger sister struggle for weeks after her 2 c-secs...and thats whats scares me...just cant believe how relaxed you are, good for you cozza!!! xx


----------



## coral11680

yeah I know what you mean about extra pounds. Just ate half a big bar of dairymilk :dohh: don't usually buy chocolate but this was calling out to me at the shop :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## coral11680

I think it depends on the csection. Mine wasn't too bad, I was off all pain meds after 3/4 days and walking around pretty much after the first week normally. I went to a wedding less than 2 weeks after I had him and was fine.


----------



## poppy666

MC that what scares me about a section dont think i could cope with korben n a newborn on my own after the op... plus you cant drive for weeks and that drive me mad lol


----------



## mothercabbage

cabs is signing off to go watch tv on all fours!! turn baby Rhys ...turn!! ffs!!!...hopefully at 36 week app he will be bum up! and all this c-sec thoughts can be forgotten. and yes poppy...a new born and connor as well as a c-sec wound!! ohhhh no!!:argh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Been logged in for ages :haha: 

If I ever did birth again, it would be a C-SEC all the way :rofl: x


----------



## puppycat

Tink did I miss your birth story?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

nope, almost done will post tonight :) x


----------



## puppycat

phew, i was worried there!


----------



## coral11680

I managed with Chloe who was 2 at the time after I had Ryan, wasn't that bad really. 
:rofl: Tink already planning the next baby are ya! :haha:


----------



## coral11680

oh and the driving thing, I was driving after about a week even though I wasn't supposed to. Luckily I was fine and I had an automatic so easier to drive


----------



## Hopes314

thanks for all the birthday wishes! were not doing too much today, OH isnt home right now hes been out helping his sister's boyfriend with some stuff like he has been a lot lately, and then he should be home by like 5. I dont think we have any huge plans today, were going out to eat somewhere this evening. 22 doesnt sound like as exciting of a number as 21 did. maybe im weird lol.

anyway hope everyone is doing well, still got more to read back on i think.. :hugs:

EDIT** and forgot to mention, my friend had her baby on 4th of july morning. she was fortunately able to push him out before the 24 hour time limit for csec, but barely! it just shows how a normal healthy pregnancy and labor can be so easily turned around by doctors and headed toward a csec.. especially here in the US it seems! dont let those doctors push you around!!

anyway baby was big.. 9lb 2oz, 21.5inches long. they have been telling her all along that baby was measuring 2 weeks small! so everyone was shocked. today was her due date.. almost perfect!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: another would kill me I'm almost certain of it :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes! having a good day then? :) meal out sounds just the ticket, enjoy. Congrats to your friend, least she managed naturally, would have been such a shame to have had a C-SEC after all that x


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: tink me too!

Hopes birthdays are not exciting anymore for me either! Glad your friend had the baby naturally. I was the same managed to push Chloe out about 2 hours before the 24 hour limit. I remember trying to get her out before midnight ( she was born 11.51pm) because the following day was my dh ex anniversary! I was determined not to have her on that day!:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

if any of you girls on her used softcups how long was you using them for before you got your bfp x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I only used them for one cycle Caz, but I didn't have the same problems as you :hugs: FX its your cycle, I'm sure they really help x


----------



## Hopes314

caz & bob said:


> if any of you girls on her used softcups how long was you using them for before you got your bfp x x x

2 cycles i think. we ended up conceiving without them but only coincidentally because we ran out of cups again about a week before that.. due to my long crazy cycles


----------



## poppy666

I didnt use them just stuck my ass & legs up in the air for 5 minutes :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Yup never used them just lay down a bit and made myself o after :blush:


----------



## Hopes314

the time we conceived we just propped my hips up in the air with pillows after bd.. and then i fell asleep for a couple hours!! made a baby in my sleep :haha:

^probably not highly recommended though because of high chance of uti. but i was getting desperate!


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I always pee after :sex: :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Im bored Tink you nearly finished birth story? :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> Im bored Tink you nearly finished birth story? :happydance:

Me too!:coffee:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...got friends round for :coffee: in an half hour, i CBA to hoover, hope they dont mind the bits on the carpet...i dont care tbh...:rofl: im so lazy today...hope your all well:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies :hi: 
enjoy your :coffee: MC, feck the hoovering! :haha:

boring day for me doing sweet FA. Got to clean my dads tomorrow so need to save my strength!


----------



## mothercabbage

id say have fun at your dads but........ feck cleaning, just wahed up and tidied round, OH hoovered!:happydance: so i bathed Connor...all ready for the day now...but thats the question....what to do???...:shrug: have a good day coral! :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Morning girls. I have a candle party this afternoon and i'm so not in the mood.
It's in a sheltered house which usually has regulations on flames anyway so seems pointless to me.
Meh.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the hozzy with oh why they clean his ears took my son his new school he goes 3 day hope he enjoys it x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning ladies, Coral, MC, Puppycat :wave:

Could do with a nice day indoors on my own, but I have more visitors this afternoon. Love having people visit, but today I'm not in the mood :haha: I just wanna get the house tidy and snuggle with Lily.

Cleaning? Meah. Candle party? Meah were all agreed there then :haha: Don't get me wrong I do like candles Puppycat, but I couldn't be asked to sell them at partys. I might buy some though :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and the blooming birth story just goes on and on :rofl: I keep typing a bit more everytime I come on the comp. :rofl: x


----------



## puppycat

Meh indeed.
Don't worry Tink, i like the holders more than the candles anyway!


----------



## poppy666

Anyone parked their car at Manchester airport before they went on hols? Too many to choose from :shrug:

Puppycat enjoy your party x

Morning everyone :0)


----------



## coral11680

Don't worry tink we've all come to the realisation that we won't hear your birth story til after our babies are born :rofl: just kidding. Enjoy your visit even though you don't feel like it maybe once they get there you'll feel better. If not hint you are tired or something. :haha:

Sorry pops can't help you there.

Puppy ugh sorry u have to do a candle party.

Caz hope ds has fun at his new school!


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm dont know if to use Meet and greet service or park and ride ' shuttle 5 mins from airport' Ahhh


----------



## coral11680

Whatever's cheapest! Prob park and ride, I've done that at gatwick before.


----------



## poppy666

Just found one for £42 for 12 days park and ride, dont like idea of someone driving our car and relying on them to be there in time for some reason lol.


----------



## coral11680

Yeah park and ride is better, I think.


----------



## poppy666

Insurance is going to cost more going through going places :dohh: £75


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Cheeky Coral, you'll have it this very day :haha: I am boring myself rambing on :haha: x

Pops what a nightmare sorting parking and insurance, haven't been abroad in ages but sounds hefty to me, is that average prices? x


----------



## coral11680

Hehe I know I'm cheeky! Happy 2 week old birthday to lily! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Can get cheaper insurance online but not sure with me taking my injections with me, would you class me as having a medical condition? if not its quite straight forward. This was only reason i was going to go through travel agent but if i dont need to say i have a nedical condition can get it £30 cheaper, blahhhh need to go asda this lot doing my nut in lol


----------



## puppycat

I always get travel insurance through the post office x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I wouldnt say you have a medical condition, you are just at a higher risk of clots right? hmmmmm I dunno what to do for the best, annoying :growlmad: :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink think im safer going through Travel agent pfft
Back from Asda its all gone dark here its gonna throw it down. Think my SPD is rearing its ugly head only walked round Asda and im sore in groin area, tooooooooooo early for that to start :cry: got it in 3rd Tri with korben


----------



## coral11680

Yeah pops maybe safer to go through travel agent. Oh no you poor thing, hope it doesn't get any worse for you. :hug: this past week my groin has been really sore not sure if it's just baby dropping into pelvis or SPD? It's better when I sit though so prob not SPD right?


----------



## poppy666

Think mine started in week 30 with korben, not sure Coral it could be either now your that close to the end, but frankly SPD is a bitch :haha: gets gradually worse the further on you get. Got to stage OH had to go do the shopping cos i couldnt walk... but be worth it when she's here :cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

My SPD started at 25 weeks with Laura. Not pleasant pops x


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon all...ive been lucky enough to escape spd so far, doesnt sound plesant..so :hugs: for that poppy! xxx


----------



## poppy666

I'll live sweetie thanks :hugs:

Ok back to travel insurance.. found for me and korben its £14 and OH and Wade £25 total £39 thats well cheap. When you enquire online it dont ask if your pregnant so its ok to insure myself then isnt it? :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

:shrug: dont ask me i have preg head! :dohh: :haha: sounds cheap though...if it dont ask you online if your preg, how will they know?? x


----------



## poppy666

They wont know unless god forbid you ended up in hospital or worse labour :shrug:

Ive just posted in 2 Tri someone should know or booked insurance online. Its pissing it down and thundering here.


----------



## mothercabbage

was :rain: and thunder earlier, we got hot sun at the mo....id rather have rain...too hot!!!:dohh: getting hungry too, whats for tea?? x


----------



## poppy666

Mince and dumplings for us with boiled potatoes. What you having? gonna pm you my mobile before i forget


----------



## mothercabbage

ok no worries will text you back straight away..oh and forgot to say, i deactivated FB account for a bit, family shit and im staying out of it...will be back on FB shortly:happydance:
feck knows whats for tea...fancy pie n mash..:haha: cant do with oven on for ages though n peeling tatties!:dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: new text buddy!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

I need to get credit now to get my free texts so dont come into labour before friday i got 90p on it :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ok no worries will text you back straight away..oh and forgot to say, i deactivated FB account for a bit, family shit and im staying out of it...will be back on FB shortly:happydance:
> feck knows whats for tea...fancy pie n mash..:haha: cant do with oven on for ages though n peeling tatties!:dohh:

Ahhh i understand best out of it :hugs: im going to deactivate mine whilst away, only going to come on here when i get internet over there. Dont want my wall spamming lol


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: i just topped up so ill spam your fone tonight! pmsl :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Well I wad right. candle party was a complete waste of time!


----------



## mothercabbage

oh dear! what happened puppycat? xx


----------



## poppy666

pmsl MC i'll just ignore you :haha: Puppycat what happened?


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies.......how is everyone? 

Puppycat- what happened?

I am so tired and unmotivated....must get myself in a shower at some point- going to doc appt tonight and she may check if I am dilated [-o&lt;

I wish I could sign out of work early...I have 2 1/2 weeks left and feel like I won't make it!!


----------



## coral11680

puppycat, what happened at the party?

Lew, I feel for you hopefully the doc will give you good news!


----------



## poppy666

Lew cant believe your working up to term bless :hugs: fx'd for dilation come straight online and let us know x


----------



## puppycat

I spent an hr and a half setting up and sitting by the candles ready to deal with the rush! I was told 15 people coming so obviously took lots of catalogues and freebies but nobody really took a book but freebies all went. I ad a grand total of £9 orders. Cost me more to go!


----------



## mothercabbage

:dohh: awww :hugs: puppycat xx


----------



## poppy666

Not good Puppycat :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Nope. I knew before I went it would be a waste and i wasnt wrong!
Oh well. Bought pizza, garlic bread and a. big bag of crisps to cheer me up x


----------



## poppy666

Well picked OH up so he's broke up for 2wks.. give me a week with him and id probably be up for murder :haha: not use to spending so much time with him, its like he's invading my space when he's home this long pmsl.


----------



## puppycat

Lol DH does my box in when he's home for days on end!


----------



## mothercabbage

ohhhh thats bad poppy!! :haha:ive just had OH home for 3 days off work...roll on 6am tomorrow morning...hi ho hi ho its off to work he goes**whistles** :rofl::rofl: they only good for one thing :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

I cant even say he's good for that cos not dtd since i concieved :haha: but nope be usefull abroad when ive no energy to run after korben lol


----------



## mothercabbage

well i havent been able to manage a tiny bit of "lovin'" out of my OH either since conception!! i meant cutting the grass anyway...poppy filthy minded girl!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Mc I don't have grass....


----------



## mothercabbage

ok...how about......they only good for snoring.....making a mess.....being grumpy......or is that just my OH:dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Now THAT is my DH!


----------



## poppy666

:haha: yep they all the same lol. Im really tight not dtd his bobbles must be dragging on the floor :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: im sure it ticks all boxes for most OH/DH on here!!:haha: so do you go round to peoples houses n sell candles, never heard of that, ive heard of ann summers parties...hahahahahah :blush: now they are funny!!! must book one once ive recovered from Rhys birth!:thumbup:...i know one dirty minded lady that would come:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> :haha: yep they all the same lol. Im really tight not dtd his bobbles must be dragging on the floor :rofl:

i nag, beg and plead, all i get is "there is a baby in there, and he movessssss" he wont do it!!! tight git!!!:growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

He's nagged n pleaded but i just say ' no you'll hurt her' pmsl maybe when i get passed 24wks i'll try but he's not rodger ram jetting it in or he's banned till i give birth.


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :haha: im sure it ticks all boxes for most OH/DH on here!!:haha: so do you go round to peoples houses n sell candles, never heard of that, ive heard of ann summers parties...hahahahahah :blush: now they are funny!!! must book one once ive recovered from Rhys birth!:thumbup:...i know one dirty minded lady that would come:haha:

:haha:


----------



## puppycat

Yeh it's a home party thing like Ann Summers, but the games are entirely different - trust me!! :haha:

I had an Ann Summers party recently, was fun, I enjoyed it and didn't drink any alcohol at all!


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: roger ram jetting....oh meeeeee, what does your OH do to you :haha: on 2nd thoughts dont answer that....

now that would be funny a team ding dong ann summers!!:haha: the rep would be embarassed!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Hmmm yes, don't fancy trying to pass the balloon with all the bumps in the way tho...


----------



## poppy666

No i wont answer that :haha:

Team ding dong ann summers :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

mother cabs signing off, dvd n bed! :sleep: chat tomorrow girlies :wave:


----------



## coral11680

Oh my a ding dong ann summers party :rofl:

Nighty night mc :hi:

Tinky is that birth story done yet? I'm looking forward to it. X


----------



## poppy666

Do we get birth story tonight Coral?

Night MC :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies.... Got back from doc...they said I was 1cm and 50% effaced . They also gave me a non stress test becuz I said I don't usually feel 10 moves in an hour...all was ok but also goin 4 an ultrasound to check fluid. 
When I got home I realized I was bleeding....I guess doc irritated cervix ...should I worry?


----------



## pk2of8

hey lew, if it's just a little spotting, i wouldn't worry about it but monitor it to make sure it doesn't get worse. :hugs: yay for 1cm and 50% effaced!! :yipee: you're on your way sweetie :kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy and MC...i very much enjoyed the talk about dh's "bobbles" and dtd or not. :rofl: that had me in stitches!!! :haha:

MC, i hope rhys turns soon for you hun and i LOVE the new pram!! :thumbup:

poppy, when are you scheduled for your next scan again? was it this week? i'm gonna miss you while you're away :sad1: :hugs: but i do hope you have a lovely holiday :flower:

puppy, what's an Ann Summers party?? is that like a lingerie party kind of thing? sorry your candle party didn't turn out well :hugs: i got invited to a "Pampered Chef" party this Saturday. :wacko: i like the stuff, but i really don't like going to these kinds of things. ugh. 

tink, i'm looking forward to your birth story too sweetie :hugs: sounds like sweet Lilyanne is doing wonderful! :cloud9:

coral :wohoo: not long now!!!!!!

caz, china, lupey, damita, SB, laura, ....who am i missing???? well, that's all i can remember now...BIG :hug: 

afm, just been crazy around here trying to get stuff prepared for the new house. trying to pick out paint colors and get some new furniture for the kids' rooms. and get this!!!!! my old company (the one i quit in december and then asked me to come back and do therapy on saturdays a couple of months ago that just ended in june) is now asking me to come back and do therapy on Saturdays AGAIN!!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: i don't know what to do :dohh: money is SO tight right now, but i just don't know if i'm up for it. especially with all the ivf stuff coming up, but we could REALLY use the money right now b/c of the new house and the ivf. uuuuuuuuuugggggggggghhhhhhhhhh. i don't know what to do. :nope: dh has left it up to me and will support either decision. i'm just so confused about what the best decision will be. i hate things like this. i told dh i feel like it's either a total blessing (b/c we're really broke right now) or a test from God b/c it's like a curse that keeps coming back. it's SO stressful to work there and so much work and i always feel so trapped when i'm there and stuck. it's such an oppressive place after a very short short time. blah. i don't know. otherwise, af should start for me on friday. temp dropped this morning and i've been cramping all day. just about 2 1/2 more weeks til i start bcp's!!! :yipee:


----------



## pk2of8

hopes, i wanted to do a separate post for you hun about the birth experience...i'm glad your friend finally delivered sweetie and all ended up fine :hugs:

it is very odd that your friend was confined to bed like that...even for here in the US. typically, like china said, it might be that way if she's already got an IV or some other complication that requires being in bed, but not just b/c her waters had already broken. weird. who knows what was going on with her doc or even the nurse. if they were having a busy night on the L&D ward or could be any number of stupid reasons for a nurse to do/say something like that when it might not be entirely true. and a first time mom especially wouldn't know or feel confident enough to challenge her on it. 

for myself, once i got to a certain point in labor (usually being somewhere in the range of 6-8cm dilated and having very strong, very frequent contractions), i preferred being in the bed. BUT, with several of my labors, i was able to be up, walk around a little (even if just in my room), adjust positions whether to be on my side or whatever. my nurses, (in all of my deliveries) gave me options. with my first baby even, i was able to get on my knees and rock my hips or pace a little after my water was broken. even with the iv and the monitors...that never prevented me from being able to try moving around. they just unplugged everything and threw it over my shoulder until i was ready to go back, which usually was fairly soon b/c my labors moved pretty quickly. i think you just have to be very vocal and determined about what you want and don't let anyone bully you or make you question yourself. as long as the baby is safe and healthy (and you too of course :winkwink:) there's no reason why you should be forced to stay in the bed. i did all my deliveries without pain meds, so finding ways to deal with it and relax as much as possible was super important for me. although, like i said too...by a certain point, i only wanted to be in the bed and just let my body do what it needed to do. :winkwink:

oh and belated happy birthday sweetie!! :cake::hugs::cake::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Morning :hi:

Just eating my breakfast then off to clean my dads, I'm so dreading it, my pelvis is so sore :( I need the money though. Think I will cut corners though.:haha:

PK, thats a hard decision to make, me personally I think I wouldn't accept the offer. You will be busy with the IVF and don't need extra stress:hugs: but I understand you needing the money also.


----------



## coral11680

pk2of8 said:


> hopes, i wanted to do a separate post for you hun about the birth experience...i'm glad your friend finally delivered sweetie and all ended up fine :hugs:
> 
> it is very odd that your friend was confined to bed like that...even for here in the US. typically, like china said, it might be that way if she's already got an IV or some other complication that requires being in bed, but not just b/c her waters had already broken. weird. who knows what was going on with her doc or even the nurse. if they were having a busy night on the L&D ward or could be any number of stupid reasons for a nurse to do/say something like that when it might not be entirely true. and a first time mom especially wouldn't know or feel confident enough to challenge her on it.
> 
> for myself, once i got to a certain point in labor (usually being somewhere in the range of 6-8cm dilated and having very strong, very frequent contractions), i preferred being in the bed. BUT, with several of my labors, i was able to be up, walk around a little (even if just in my room), adjust positions whether to be on my side or whatever. my nurses, (in all of my deliveries) gave me options. with my first baby even, i was able to get on my knees and rock my hips or pace a little after my water was broken. even with the iv and the monitors...that never prevented me from being able to try moving around. they just unplugged everything and threw it over my shoulder until i was ready to go back, which usually was fairly soon b/c my labors moved pretty quickly. i think you just have to be very vocal and determined about what you want and don't let anyone bully you or make you question yourself. as long as the baby is safe and healthy (and you too of course :winkwink:) there's no reason why you should be forced to stay in the bed. i did all my deliveries without pain meds, so finding ways to deal with it and relax as much as possible was super important for me. although, like i said too...by a certain point, i only wanted to be in the bed and just let my body do what it needed to do. :winkwink:
> 
> oh and belated happy birthday sweetie!! :cake::hugs::cake::hugs:

I guess each hospital has their own policies as I was strictly told I could not get out of bed under any circumstances, just because my water had broke:shrug: I was also on pitocin.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all!:hugs:
pk...thanx, i think he will turn in his own time :thumbup: and yes i love my new pram too :yipee: cant wait until its delivered!...soon time to start the ivf process then..:happydance: you'll have your :baby: soon i got a good feeling!:hugs: xxx

tink...im also looking forward to that birth story!:happydance:

all other dingdongs :hugs: and wave: xxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

did you see the other thread coral...:yipee: we got another bubba mom! :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Oh yes another bubba mum :awww: :yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: I ACTUALLY FINISHED THE BIRTH STORY :haha: Its here: x

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...nne-hazel-barley-22-06-11-a.html#post11563643

Post later, Lily having a feeding frenzy this morning x


----------



## poppy666

Just popping in quickly need to clean the whole house with OH today so will catch up later... Tink thats one longgggggggggggggggggggggggg birth story :haha: will read later with a coffee :happydance::happydance:

Hope everyones well x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: I know, I ramble a lot, forgive me :rofl: x


----------



## mothercabbage

just sat having a :coffee: before i attack the bedrooms with a duster n hoover! going to go read tinks birth story :yipee: xxx

morning tink and poppy :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Just read Tink's birth story and it was amazing!

Hope everyone is well 

x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok i can see the screen again :cry: i loved your birth story tink, you had it rough but you did it!!! :yipee: Lilyanne is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks Jenny :) :hugs: you ok? x

MC, I had a little tear also when I read what you said. Thanks for caring honey :hugs: x


----------



## pk2of8

tink amazing birth story sweetie...no wonder you took so long to write it up. i'd be the same...you know how i tend to ramble on as well :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well we didnt have sex last night gutted but it was only ones so back to it tonight been the gym feel really bloated again hope i get a + opk at weekend or tomorrow x x x


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: caz...well you never know sweetie...that may have just been exactly what you needed to do the trick :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Thanks for sharing Lilyanne's Birth story and all the insightful info on Basildon :thumbup:
So sorry you had a dreadful labour, and glad I chose c-section now! :haha:
It's all over now and you can enjoy your new bundle :cloud9: xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i have just got a nice + opk x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:sex: time caz!!:dust::dust:

tink...ive read some birth stories on here but yours was far more moving, maybe b/c we are part of TDD, :shrug: but loved it:yipee: mine will read.......pain started...screamed...pushed......baby! :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

problems posting....message had to be checked by moderator??:shrug: what did i say?? lol...


----------



## mothercabbage

all i said was :dust: for caz and :sex: time......
and tink...birth story :happydance: wont let me post original message:shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

33+6:happydance:...bump and connor asleep on sofa!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







P07-07-11_16.28[01].jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 8









P07-07-11_16.29.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babydream

Hi girls, sorry for not being on but just can't handle ms. I posted a thread on first trimester which i'm gonna copy here in case you can help. I know it's naughty but can't do much else. Hope you all are okay though xx

Morning sickness started at 5+4 and it hit me very hard. I feel sick day and night vomit every day, can hardly eat or drink, can't work and been in bed for the past few days. I tried ginger tablets but when i was throwing it up it burnt my throat so badly i swore never ever again. I went to gp and got travel sickness pills but don't seem to help, same as the travel bands. I just don't know what else to do. I tried eating a snack before getting out of bed, tried eating less but often but nothing is good. Please, help if you have any tips. I would really appreciate it. Many thanks xx


----------



## poppy666

BD go to holland and barretts and ask for Nux Vomica 6C... or try Ginger Root sweetie or go back to doctors and ask for Zofran


Tink your story made me :cry: you had an horrendous time lovely but look at what you created :hugs: be proud cos we all are of you :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww Babydream :hugs: I can't remember what the doctor has put you on honey, but I believe there are a couple of options. I would defo go straight back if your not getting any relief. Also my MS was so much worse before I took heartburn meds, It seemed that was making it worse. Eat bland foods CONSTANTLY. Nuts, crackers, crisps, breadsticks, biscuits, etc etc. You could try B6, I have some here I could send to you. PM me your address if you want them and I'll pop them out to you. Wish I could help more honey, big hugs :hugs: x

PK, very sweet of you honey :hugs: Can't wait to read yours :winkwink: x

Coral, I agree honey, C-Sec all the way :rofl: I just couldn't do all that again ... yes Basildon has its down falls (mostly with pee pots :haha:) But mostly my experience was fantastic, they are lovely in there. For dinner don't have the burger though, its DISGUSTING :rofl: Also nice to get nappies etc, was only about 8 but I asked for a few more and got them to. The bounty pack is reasonable also. Soooooooooooooooooon for you honey!!!!! I'm so so excited. Can I visit you sometime when your settled? x

MC, your bump is so cute, as is Connor :awww: do you feel like your big this time? to me your just the right size x

Caz, I didn't do every day around O on my BFP cycle. Hopefully your :sex: is bang on time :dust: x


----------



## mothercabbage

dont know what to suggest for sickness babyd, but just the things you've tried..:hugs: just sleep first tri away!! :thumbup: soon be over :hugs:

:wave: poppy! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww Popsy :hugs: its lovely to share it with you guys. I'm just so glad its over and she's here and healthy x


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awwwww Babydream :hugs: I can't remember what the doctor has put you on honey, but I believe there are a couple of options. I would defo go straight back if your not getting any relief. Also my MS was so much worse before I took heartburn meds, It seemed that was making it worse. Eat bland foods CONSTANTLY. Nuts, crackers, crisps, breadsticks, biscuits, etc etc. You could try B6, I have some here I could send to you. PM me your address if you want them and I'll pop them out to you. Wish I could help more honey, big hugs :hugs: x
> 
> PK, very sweet of you honey :hugs: Can't wait to read yours :winkwink: x
> 
> Coral, I agree honey, C-Sec all the way :rofl: I just couldn't do all that again ... yes Basildon has its down falls (mostly with pee pots :haha:) But mostly my experience was fantastic, they are lovely in there. For dinner don't have the burger though, its DISGUSTING :rofl: Also nice to get nappies etc, was only about 8 but I asked for a few more and got them to. The bounty pack is reasonable also. Soooooooooooooooooon for you honey!!!!! I'm so so excited. Can I visit you sometime when your settled? x
> 
> MC, your bump is so cute, as is Connor :awww: do you feel like your big this time? to me your just the right size x
> 
> Caz, I didn't do every day around O on my BFP cycle. Hopefully your :sex: is bang on time :dust: x

i feel big, but it just feels like im carrying diff, maybe b/c baby is breech:shrug: think im a bit smaller than i was at this stage with connor..cant remember and i never took pics all the way through with his pregnancy:dohh: how is lilypie today? :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lilypie is wonderful :cloud9: Poor little thing still has a really sticky eye. She was on drops till i lost them! Found them in the egg box in the fridge :rofl: must have just chucked them in the fridge half asleep when the box was open, been looking for them high and low :haha: Good job we had eggs tonight :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

MC i agree you do look smaller than earlier in your pregnancy, cute bump :hugs:


Does or has anyone suffered with really cold air up your nose whilst breathing in? ( sounds daft trying to explain it) I got it near end with korben but got it already with this one and it always gives me headaches 'hate it' :growlmad:


----------



## Hopes314

OK, looks live ive got lots to read back on and also.. tinks birth story!! so i gotta spend some time doing that :)

33 weeks today. sounds better i guess lol. had midwife appointment at the hospital yesterday and they decided to FINALLY feel around for babys parts. the little feet are poking way over to my right side, the but is the round lump on the right side of my bellybutton, and the round lump on the left side of my bellybutton is the back? (i though it was a head all along because it was so big and hard :dohh:) she spent a while looking for the head and i got nervous baby didnt have one. im stupid. anyway.. baby's head is down down down! SO down, that she had a tough time finding it behind my pubic bone. she said she doubts baby will be able to get out of the position so we should be good to go :) i think its more fun now to know what all these little parts are :) so here all along OH thought he was talking to/rubbing a head but it was really a back and butt :haha:

also my belly just keeps sticking out furtherrrr. three people yesterday as i was leaving the hospital said "looks like any day now huh!?" and im like what is any day now? hahah. im stupid.
 
and i have stretch marks on my thighs now and kind of butt. along with the fact that my boobs have been covered in them for ages now. disappointing. oh, and ive gained 32 lbs total. ugh.

hope all is well, going to read back now so i can catch up with everyone!


----------



## coral11680

Hey ladies, I'm so pooped:sleep:

Managed to clean my dads get petrol, get kids come home for half an hour then back to school for chloes school opera performance! Now I'm home and making jacket potatoes with beans for dinner, too tired to cook. I have my last midwife appointment tomorrow then off to the hospital for my pre op bloods and to pick up the medication I need to take the night before. It all seems to be getting real now! I will take my last bump pic over the weekend but think I'm about the same, I am huge though! I'm getting sick of everyone commenting now, every person I see says " how long now, bet you can't wait" etc etc. I know they are being nice but it's like all they see is the bump now, I'm not human a anymore!:haha:

Tink yes a visit would be lovely.

Hopes congrats on 33 weeks. Glad :baby: is head down too.

Poppy I'm not sure about the nostril thing, thats a new one to me.

Mc you have a cute little bump and carrying low.:kiss:

Babyd yuck that's how I was with Chloe it's awful isn't it. I agree with the girls go back to doc. I never took anything as I didn't know there was anything. Just lived on crackers and lemonade.


----------



## poppy666

*she spent a while looking for the head and i got nervous baby didnt have one. im stupid. *

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: I was laughing out loud at that too :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy666 said:


> *she spent a while looking for the head and i got nervous baby didnt have one. im stupid. *
> 
> :rofl::rofl:

poppy, when you singled out this statement and bolded it and i read it, i realized how silly it sounds :rofl: Also, dont know exactly what you meant by cold air in the nose but, lately when we go to sleep with the air conditioning on in our bedroom, I wake up in the middle of the night with TERRIBLE headaches and ear aches and then I have to take tylenol and turn the air off and I lay in bed covering my ears for some reason. Your thing sounds similar to that i think?

pk-thanks so much for sharing your experiences with births here in the US, i think im looking for something similar to what you did. i also imagine that by the time im 6-8cm ill be wanting to not go for a stroll :haha: and will probably rather be in bed, but up until then i want to be able to move around too. i hope my experience goes as well as yours sound. how did you cope without any meds.. did you take classes or anything? i really want to but everyone around me makes it sound impossible, which is not very reassuring.

coral-i cant believe you are cleaning your dads house still! i hardly clean my own house now, let alone someone elses. you must be so strong to stick through that until the end! Only a few more days until you get to meet baby, so exciting! Are you nervous about the csec or anything? I know you've had them before but.. ahh so soon! I'm sure you both will do great :hugs:

lew-:happydance: for 1cm and 50%!! Hopefully anytime now huh :) Cant wait for more babies on here! I can't believe you are sticking it out working up until the end too!

puppycat- :hugs: sorry your candle party didnt go as well as you'd like, those things are hard. My SIL does jewelry parties and they always seem to put a lot of stress on her.

tink- hope lily is well, getting ready to read your birth story:happydance:

MC- aww i think your bump looks adorable! I do think it looks not as giant as a few weeks ago maybe? Hmm.. like you said baby being in a weird position might change how it looks. Either way it suits you though!

BD- im not sure exactly what the med is that the doctor prescribed you, but if it doesnt work there are probably other options. I was on one called zofran, it might be called something else where you live, but there is probably an equivalent or almost-equivalent. It worked for me, not a miracle of course but it did help. Also, I remember when we talked before you said you were really exhausted, I know when I get overly tired I get nausea, even now. If you get extra sleep it might tone down the sickness a little. Anything to make it manageable :hugs: Also I ate a lot of rice and peanut butter toast at the beginning because it was all I could stomach. Maybe you'll find a few things that sound *OK* to eat.

Also I had fun reading everyone's posts about how they dont get any bed-time with their OHs anymore now that prego:haha: OH and I actually did try a lot. But he had that yucky shoulder surgery and cant lay on his left arm and also cant bear weight on it. Which you can imagine limits positions :haha: On top of that my big belly sticks straight out and we cant even get close to each other when we try to do it. And you can imagine foreplay is almost entirely out of the question :rofl: Last time we tried was a couple weeks ago and it was all so silly. We were trying to be serious and it really did suck and he said "this is like a bad porno" and from there we both just lost it :haha: We are like a train wreck when we try to do anything! So we decided we can probably resume normal activity in like.. november :rofl: when his arm is less gimpy and my belly isnt sticking out 11 feet from my body lol. Oh and OH is back at work as of today, but only light duty lifting 5lbs or less.


----------



## coral11680

Yeah I'm a bit nervous hopes but glad I'm not worried about labour and I have a date so know when it's coming. I won't be cleaning my dads now so he'll have to hire a maid :rofl: 
I hope you have a great childbirth experience.

Lew that's great you are 1cm already I was never dilated before labour.

Tink does lily have an infection or a blocked tear duct?


----------



## mothercabbage

i think my bump looks like is hanging...lol...not a pretty bump anymore, looks better covered up!:thumbup: but its fine...ive just been on all fours playing with connor, baby on the move now...:happydance: just waiting for connor to go up with daddy for a bath and im going to wash kitchen floor on all fours...lets get this baby turned...tink my OH was being nosey as i was reading your last post, he saw your avatar and said"thats a cute baby" awww softie!:haha: then he laughed at poppys cold air up your nose question :rofl:...ok time to wash kitchen floor, be back in a bit! xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Maybe its my sinuses :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> *she spent a while looking for the head and i got nervous baby didnt have one. im stupid. *
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> poppy, when you singled out this statement and bolded it and i read it, i realized how silly it sounds :rofl: Also, dont know exactly what you meant by cold air in the nose but, lately when we go to sleep with the air conditioning on in our bedroom, I wake up in the middle of the night with TERRIBLE headaches and ear aches and then I have to take tylenol and turn the air off and I lay in bed covering my ears for some reason. Your thing sounds similar to that i think?
> 
> pk-thanks so much for sharing your experiences with births here in the US, i think im looking for something similar to what you did. i also imagine that by the time im 6-8cm ill be wanting to not go for a stroll :haha: and will probably rather be in bed, but up until then i want to be able to move around too. i hope my experience goes as well as yours sound. how did you cope without any meds.. did you take classes or anything? i really want to but everyone around me makes it sound impossible, which is not very reassuring.
> 
> coral-i cant believe you are cleaning your dads house still! i hardly clean my own house now, let alone someone elses. you must be so strong to stick through that until the end! Only a few more days until you get to meet baby, so exciting! Are you nervous about the csec or anything? I know you've had them before but.. ahh so soon! I'm sure you both will do great :hugs:
> 
> lew-:happydance: for 1cm and 50%!! Hopefully anytime now huh :) Cant wait for more babies on here! I can't believe you are sticking it out working up until the end too!
> 
> puppycat- :hugs: sorry your candle party didnt go as well as you'd like, those things are hard. My SIL does jewelry parties and they always seem to put a lot of stress on her.
> 
> tink- hope lily is well, getting ready to read your birth story:happydance:
> 
> MC- aww i think your bump looks adorable! I do think it looks not as giant as a few weeks ago maybe? Hmm.. like you said baby being in a weird position might change how it looks. Either way it suits you though!
> 
> BD- im not sure exactly what the med is that the doctor prescribed you, but if it doesnt work there are probably other options. I was on one called zofran, it might be called something else where you live, but there is probably an equivalent or almost-equivalent. It worked for me, not a miracle of course but it did help. Also, I remember when we talked before you said you were really exhausted, I know when I get overly tired I get nausea, even now. If you get extra sleep it might tone down the sickness a little. Anything to make it manageable :hugs: Also I ate a lot of rice and peanut butter toast at the beginning because it was all I could stomach. Maybe you'll find a few things that sound *OK* to eat.Click to expand...

i agree with your post to babyd...tea and toast on a morning helped me...lots...my miriacle cure i called it! lol, think i actually had tink hooked on tea n toast too:haha: xxx


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> i think my bump looks like is hanging...lol...not a pretty bump anymore, looks better covered up!:thumbup: but its fine...ive just been on all fours playing with connor, baby on the move now...:happydance: just waiting for connor to go up with daddy for a bath and im going to wash kitchen floor on all fours...lets get this baby turned...tink my OH was being nosey as i was reading your last post, he saw your avatar and said"thats a cute baby" awww softie!:haha: then he laughed at poppys cold air up your nose question :rofl:...ok time to wash kitchen floor, be back in a bit! xxxx

He's a cheeky shite :haha: serious matter this pmsl


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww It is lovely to know where all the body parts are. I loved patting Lilys bum, and stroking her little legs :awww: x


----------



## coral11680

:haha: I pat the babies bum too hehe


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Tea n toast all the way MC you had me fancying it every morning :haha: aww bless your DH x

Coral, I'm not sure. It got a lot better with the drops, and got a lot worse when i lost them. I think possibly she has both, poor lil thing :awww: x

Pops, I have no idea about your cold air nose problem X

Hopes, you made me giggle there too :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

So what time do you go in to hossy Coral? x


----------



## coral11680

7am!!! Then have to wait around for hours! Supposed to be scheduled for about 2pm but have a feeling it will be later. Hopefully not though.

:awww: poor lilyanne.


----------



## coral11680

Will hopefully take my iPad there to keep u updated. If not I'll text u tink, that's if you are not busy that day?


----------



## poppy666

I must not be normal like hopes :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No, only busy waiting for news from you Coral! will have phone charged n at the ready :) x

Me n Lily are zonked today zzzzzzzzzz :haha: My word I look washed out, think I had better show my skin some sun! x

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd437/tinkerbellxxxxxxxx/lilynmum.jpg


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I think were all abnormal Pops :haha: :hugs: x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Tink yes im fine, had a couple of sicky days there but feeling better now which is just as well because i go back to work tonight :-( Nightshift for the next 4 nights, boooo! So i won't be around much until the start of next week.

Babydream sorry your having such a rough time with ms, i have never been sick up to this point and have only had nausea but that was bad enough. Hope you start to feel better soon *hugs*

Coral good luck for the delivery of your pink bundle on Monday!

Hi to everone else! My mind has gone blank, grrr. Speak soon x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hmm thinking about it, maybe its actually increased sensitivity in the nose? extra blood volume? zzzzzzzzzzzzz too complicated for me to ponder tonight, I'm getting confused as to whether to make tea or shower while Lily naps....... zzzzzzz might just sleep :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

Awww Tink cute piccy :awww:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Jenny, zzzz a run of 4 nights huh? I used to hate them weeks. I'd be fine for the middle two but feel like dying the first and last. Can't imagine doing them whilst being in the first tri also though zzzzzzzzz you have my sympathy! Least your sickness hasn't been too bad. Make sure you eat and drink regularly through the nights wont you? :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, thought it was quite and elegant looking like shite photo :haha: and Lily obviously always makes a picture cute :) When do you leave again? x


----------



## Jenny Penn

You have my word Tink, i already have a bag full of snacks and drinks lol
The pic of you and Lilypie sleeping is gorgeous!!! LOVE IT 
Bye for now DD's x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good girl Jenny :awww: :haha: see you soon x


----------



## poppy666

See you later when i get back Jenny, take care :hugs:

Tink go Saturday got to be at airport at 15.45 flight at 17.45. I hate flying so not looking forward to that.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

We will miss ya Poppy :hugs: all packed up? did you sort the insurance etc? x


----------



## poppy666

No been too busy today calling insurance tomorrow, havnt packed either yet pmsl going to iron everything tonight n pack.


----------



## caz & bob

aw tink love the pic hun x x x


----------



## coral11680

Yes you will be missed poppy, have a lovely holiday though. Take it easy in the heat, stay in the shade as much as you can.

Jenny hope the next few nights fly by no fun working nights especially. Early pregnancy. 

Tink aww you and lily taking a well deserved nap!

Just won a couple of newborn cardis on eBay for £1.71! 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=320723423299


----------



## Regalpeas

Aww Tink you both look so beautiful and at peace.


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: cute pic tink:happydance:
just checking in to see how everyone is...hope your all well im escaping this madness and going to bed, i think i pissed baby off, he hasnt stopped shifting since doing the floor.....:yipee: nighty night all xx


----------



## mothercabbage

coral, that link wont load for me...:shrug: will have a nosey in morning...xx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Im just watching OBEM US, night MC :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

about to watch OBEM on sky plus

night MC will this work https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320723423299&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## poppy666

Coral those are well cute, make sure to put them back on ebay for me to win after :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:haha: I'll let you have them popsy! 

OMG that old lady on OBEM was scary, but funny at the same time! :haha:


----------



## puppycat

:wave: ladies

Been lurking most of today but feel better now so I'm gonna post!

Pops when will you be back? Wanna make sure you don't miss my BFP :rofl: ahhh I'm so funny!

MC my DH always asks what I'm doing, what's going on. I never tell him though - nosey DH :haha:

Tink you look just like a new mummy, tired and happy :thumbup: and Lily is worth every inch of it x

Jenny - Take care of yourself hun, sounds like a hard few nights work, I couldn't work nights - I think you have to be a certain type of person for it. My dad does it but he's never fully awake and when he is he doesn't do much because he's so shattered.

BD sorry you've been so sick honey, I say don't eat too late at night, sip your water don't drink too fast, and not too cold water either. Steer clear of TASTY foods, anything that might linger I mean :hugs:

AFM Been out tonight to a church 'come dine with me' event - was lush, food was awesome and the company is always great. Pastor took me to one side and told me the couple who had a go were in the darkness right now and I was to steer clear of them. He said they cared for me greatly at church and didn't want to see me hurt and this couple are not in a good place atm - made me feel better, been feeling quite rubbish since it all happened.


----------



## poppy666

Coral she did sound funny lol

Puppycat back on 20th 7am be knackered. I'll be logging in anyways to try keep up to date, dont want to miss Corals day either.


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: everyone

Puppy, praying for the couple & glad your feeling at ease about the situation:hugs: You have a wonderful spirit about you!!

Poppy, praying for safe travels for you and your family & I hope you have a blast:thumbup:

BabyD, I hope the MS eases up for you hun :hugs:

Regal good to see you, hope your doing well:hugs:

Happy Belated Birthday Hopes

MC,Jenny,Caz,Tink,Pk & all the DDs hiya:hi:

Asfm, I got sick but not as bad as the others. I will be lurking a lot & being quiet. Enjoy your evening ladies.


----------



## pk2of8

big :hugs: China, i hope you feel better soon sweetie and lots of :dust: for your 2ww hun :kiss:

tink what an AWESOME piccy of you and lily napping together :cloud9: i LOVE those days...can't wait to have it again. :awww:

coral, i bet you're excited sweetie...just a few more days!! i'm sure it'll all be just fine :hugs:

poppy, you be careful while you're away hun!!! i'll be praying for safe travels for you with china :hugs:

puppy, i'm glad your pastor was able to relieve your worries some about what happened with that couple. you never know where somebody is really at spiritually...being in church doesn't always mean they're where they're supposed to be with God :hugs:

MC, maybe little rhys is getting himself turned with all that work on all fours...too bad your dh won't give you some lovin' "on all fours" :haha: that might do the trick too! :haha:

hopes, how did i cope without meds? wellllllll.....it's been such a long time ago now...good grief! over 10 years since my last one! whew! but anyway, i never went to childbirth classes...mostly b/c i had so much preterm labor during my first one that there was never time and after that, i felt i didn't need it. pfft. during my first labor, after about 8 hours or so, i was ready to ask for some kind of pain relief...SOMEthing. but thank God, the nurse checked me again, and i had gone something like from 4-5cm to 9+cm in about an hour/hour and a half, so that gave me the boost i needed to get through to the end. 

anyway, really, i just tried really really hard to focus on breathing through the contractions...trying to remember that they had a peak and would end. and always that there was a goal. that being the birth. i had to have it quiet and preferably muted lights. as much as i LIVE for music, music would have been too much stimulation for me and i didn't want any during labor. i had to put so much effort and energy into channeling pain tolerance and concentrated effort to making all the other parts of my body relax that music or any other extraneous stimulation would have distracted from that for me. i think that was a big part of it for me too...that focused/concentrated effort to keep my hands and legs and face all relaxed during the contractions. because (same as when you run or do other exercising) if you're tensing muscles you don't need during the contractions, you're expending unnecessary energy and will tire more quickly. meaning i would INTENTIONALLY NOT clench my fists, not tense my back or my legs, not flex my toes, not frown or tense my brow, etc....all the different things we do when we're tensed or stressed or in pain. those things detract from what your belly needs to be doing, in my opinion. 

otherwise, also as my faith is a huge part of my life and very important to me, i just tried to meditate on my faith and i had my ex read certain scripture passages to me, particularly the psalms. it's probably one of the very very few cool things he did for me during our marriage. 

i've also really been blessed with some fantastic nurses during each of my labors. my 2nd labor was particularly hard and painful and the nurse i had was AMAZING. she even stayed after her shift to make sure i got through it all. she was particularly skilled with Lamaze, but really she was just SO CALM and spoke to me in the most soothing voice. she rubbed my back and just talked me through the worst of the contractions. 

i don't think i can pin it down to any one thing. i think if any of these elements had been "off" for me, i wouldn't have been able to do it. oh and for me, the pushing actually felt "good" (if you can use that word for it :dohh:). for me the pushing was not painful at all and it was a huge relief to finally be at that stage and i just didn't fight what my body wanted to do naturally. i don't know if any of what i said has helped you at all hun. and don't get me wrong...i totally support getting pain relief when/if you need it!! i think you just have to be in tune with your body and what it's telling you that you need. i would encourage you not to be "afraid" of the pain though. is it painful? yes. is it hard? yes. but it is doable. and my labors were quick, but not all easy by any means. i had pitocin with my first and my fourth. i can't remember if i had it with my third...must have because they induced me b/c i had pre-eclampsia, but the labor went SO fast, that there wasn't even time for the doc to prep and some other stuff. my 2nd labor was by far the most painful one. a back to back one like tink. one other was like that too, but i don't remember which one it was. i feel so stupid now for not having made some kind of record of details like that for my kids. :wacko: anyway, for me, as long as i knew what progress i was making and could gauge things from that, then i was ok to "i can do one more hour" or "i can do 30 more minutes"...until i had enough or until it was time to push. these damn period cramps are a whole other story though...i'm a complete wuss and whiner and wish they would just go away :cry: :haha: but there's no goal with this either. blah...now i'm the one rambling......pfft....


----------



## Hopes314

pk- loved the explanation/advice! the birth class i went to discussed pretty much everything you mentioned, and we practiced keeping all our muscles relaxed and those things you discussed actually. i guess that really is the way to go huh :) its nice to hear from someone that it actually works. i know here we dont get the "gas and air" option that the UK ladies do, its usually just epidural or no epidural. i know some doctors will offer injections of demerol and other narcotics as much as hourly in place of an epidural, but thats not very recommended either as it can make baby sleepy and is apparently not super effective in pain relief. 

anyway, loved your description of how you did it. i think id feel the same way, wouldnt want all the music and everything. and i think that the whole "ok i can go one more hour" thing would work well for me too, im always that way when i go running. i feel terrible and i think ok i can do one more lap. hopefully i can be as strong as you with all of it! my OH said something to my in laws about how id like to avoid meds if possible, and my SIL and MIL literally think that no epidural means you will die. ugh.


----------



## coral11680

yes the demerol just makes you feel drunk but didnt help with the pain, I would not take it if I had the choice again. The whole next day I felt a little out of it and hated the feeling. I agree with keeping muscles relaxed although it is very hard at the time. You do need a focal point. My dh was great and would make me look him in the eyes and breath and it did help whjen I was panicking.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...
coral....4 sleeps to go!! :yipee: that 2nd link worked, cute!! i like the price too...gotta love an ebay bargain!:thumbup: any chance of a final bump pic in the next few days??:hugs:

poppy...holiday tomorrow!?? thought it was a week away :dohh: ill be waiting for my post card!! :haha: :hugs:

pk....Rhys was a pain with shifting movements last night, actually hurt alot!:dohh: but my bump feels different today...maybe he is head down:shrug: next MW app is 2 weeks today so we shall see, keep your fingers crossed for me!! :hugs:

hopes,damita,china,ladyb,lew,mommyv,puppycat,tink,pj,mi dum dum,caz,jenny and any other ding dong :wave::hugs: and hope your ALL well!! xxxxxxxxxx

asfm...:coffee: time:haha:


----------



## coral11680

Morning MC :hi:

Thanks, and yes I will take a pic over the weekend my final bump pic! I'm glad you think Rhys may have turned maybe everyday you should get on all fours for a while to keep him like that:shrug:

I'm off for my last midwife appointment in 20 mins. Yesterday I noticed a new stretchmark :argh: a bright red one, so smothered it in the avent oil spray I've been using. Thank god only 4 more days, this is when I start to get them in the final couple of weeks!


----------



## Damita

:wave: morning ladies, how is everyone? Not much happening here just job hunting, I have graduation next week (I got a BSc 2:1 Honours :happydance: ), only on CD13 CBFM still says low..


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well happy Friday wooppp i am going the gym last good work out today because i am o wooppp hope i catch that egg this month x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

thats the same as me coral...i wouldnt have any if chloe came out on time! got all my stretchies from her in the "over due" period:dohh: not to worry...ive just cleaned the kitchen floor on all fours again...its the only thing i can do that takes a while, otherwise i get bored and get up, i think i may wash the pattern off the floor at this rate, i do think he has moved though:happydance:

@damita:happydance:xx
@caz:wave: n :dust: xx


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies, 

Thanks China, you're such a sweetie :hugs:

MC Hope Rhys has turned, when will you find out? Do you want to come and wash my kitchen floor? :haha:

Hopes, PK, Coral - I didn't know they didn't do gas and air in the US, wonder why not. I missed OBEM USA last night because I was out so will catch up with that later.

AFM IT's my gramp's birthday today but I've been so busy with my mum etc that I haven't got even a card yet! Will mean a trip to town at some point today. We're off out to the local HArvester for a meal tonight with my grandparents so I need to sort it pretty quick!


----------



## mothercabbage

puppycat said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Thanks China, you're such a sweetie :hugs:
> 
> MC Hope Rhys has turned, when will you find out? Do you want to come and wash my kitchen floor? :haha:
> 
> Hopes, PK, Coral - I didn't know they didn't do gas and air in the US, wonder why not. I missed OBEM USA last night because I was out so will catch up with that later.
> 
> AFM IT's my gramp's birthday today but I've been so busy with my mum etc that I haven't got even a card yet! Will mean a trip to town at some point today. We're off out to the local HArvester for a meal tonight with my grandparents so I need to sort it pretty quick!

morning puppycat!:wave:
have fun with gramp's on his birthday:cake: i am pretty sure Rhys has turned im getting booted in the ribs...not had that, like this, in this pregnancy yet!:happydance: ill find out in 2 weeks(MW app/22nd) im excited to wash floors!!! where are ya? ill be over with cloth, bucket n bleach shortly!:haha: xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Lol, I'm a fair trek from you chick, South Wales, Gavin and Stacey land - Barry :)

I'll put the kettle on...


----------



## mothercabbage

could be a while....leave it 10 mins then put kettle on, mines tea with 1 sugar pls!:rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls, back from the MW everything fine, she said the baby is low in pelvis now which is unusual for third preg:shrug: wonder if it means I'll go into labour before my c-section? Prob not. It explains my groin pain though.

MC my kitchen floor could do with a clean too:haha: 

Damita hi honey, great news about graduating, well done.

Puppy, have a nice time at the harvester tonight.


----------



## puppycat

Lol MC that made me giggle :haha:

oooooh Coral 3 days and 18 hours! How exciting! :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral i think youll last until c-sec! cant wait to see pics:happydance: ill pencil you in the kitchen floor diary:haha:...glad all ok at MW!! xxx


----------



## coral11680

thank MC and puppy

MC happy 34 weeks! :yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx coral! 3 weeks until term!! 6 weeks til EDD and 8 weeks at the most until (possible) induction....:happydance: the end is in sight!!:yipee: xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Will catch up with you all later, hormonal day and DH being an ass :cry: x


----------



## coral11680

oh no Tink big :hug: come back and talk when you feel up to it xxx


----------



## puppycat

:hugs: Tink xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:grr::grr::grr::gun::growlmad::gun::growlmad::grr::grr::grr:
LETS GO SORT HIM GIRLS!!​:hugs: tink xx


----------



## puppycat

:rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

tink big big :hugs: x x x


----------



## poppy666

Tink hope your ok :hugs::hugs:

Be on later when not so busy ladies :kiss:

MC happy 34wks lovely :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

poppy enjoy your hols hun x x x


----------



## Hopes314

mc happy 34 weeks!


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls!!! not long now!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek x


----------



## coral11680

been to hospital for pre-op bloods and meds, all seeming more real now! eeeek! 4 more sleeps. 

Poppy have a lovely time in Turkey honey!

MC not long for you now, we're all going one by one now! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

excuse the language but i just ate half a family sized lasagne and it was fucking immense!! NOM NOM!!!!!!!!!

poppy are you packed yet? lol..lastminpoppy.com! :rofl:

coral...4!!!!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!! :happydance:


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies!!

4 more days Coral- WOW!!! Can't believe it!!!!! 

Congrats on 34 weeks MC- we are all getting there!!

Poppy- enjoy Turkey hun- can't wait to see some pix! My great grandparents are from Turkey- would love to go someday :)

Tink- hope your OH sorts himself out and you have a better evening!

:hi: puppycat, hopes, damita, china, and everyone !!!!


----------



## coral11680

Mc that's so funny dh is making homemade lasagne as we speak, yummy.

Lew not long now, when is your next appointment with the doc. The midwife told me today I'm 3/5 engaged but obviously doesnt matter with me as I'm having the csection. Any twinges?


----------



## Hopes314

33+1 bump .. i can never seem to remember to get a pic on a nice even number like 32 weeks, 33 weeks, etc. My belly is overtaking my body!
 



Attached Files:







33+1.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## coral11680

Lovely bump sweetie, you're right you are getting bigger but your not super big. Wait til the weekend my bump is now super mega! :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

super mega :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes your bump is huge but looks very nice!! you carry well!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## poppy666

Coral 4 sleeps Woohooooooooooooo i'll be logging in :happydance::happydance:

MC have i fecked packed :dohh: pmsl :haha: im sat here knackered and got loads of ironing to do... blahhhhh im really not organised OH goes mad cos im so laid back.

Hopes your belly starting to look like Pinochio for deffo lol cute tho

Lew ive been 5 times love Turkey just scared of flying, i know im preggo but im having a drink at the bar before boarding ' on blood thinners or not' i need to calm myself, hate confine spaces and knowing i cant get out :dohh:

Be back on later


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy id be with you in the bar, not a keen flyer myself but im sure youll have a great time, take loadsa pics and have a brill time!!! :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I will sweetie and you keep cooking Rhys dont be having him before i get back, missing Coral's princess coming into the world 'not the same when you no internet' dont wanna miss anyone else :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ill be early sept at this rate, he not budging until my labour buddy back and your tan is fading :haha: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Poppy feck the ironing, gonna get creased in your case anyway, iron when you need it there? Have a smashing time, get up and walk around on the flight or you'll have balloon feet like I did coming home from NY! :haha: yes take lots of pics. X


----------



## mothercabbage

that smiley face in the middle of your buddy list on siggy always makes me chuckle coral...lol sorry had to say...xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Have a great time if i don't catch you before you go Pops, I'll pray for your flight nerves :hugs: x


----------



## Hopes314

how long is poppy leaving us :(


----------



## Hopes314

woah! do i see ladyb peeking in!! :hi:


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies- Popped off to get some work done!

Coral- I had an appt on Wednesday and they said I am 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced- but didn't say anything about how engaged baby is.... not sure what all these numbers mean, if much of anything. Next appt on Monday.

Been feeling period-type achiness on and off the past week....doc said probably braxton hicks...but they don't feel like tightening nor do they go away after a minute and come back...kinda a more constant feeling. There is a big storm brewing here right now... I heard big storms can bring on labor, so paying extra special attention to my twinges! LOL!!


Hi Hopes and LadyB- I see you are on! How are you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LEW32

Poppy- have a glass of wine- this is always what I need to do for flights - especially longer ones..... I am no good at flying either! Love seeing new places, but HATE flying.

I wish flying to Europe was much shorter from here- takes about 8 hours and feels like FOREVER to me!

We'll miss you while you are gone!


----------



## Hopes314

lew i guess you are in the.. "3ww" lol.. from full term to due date! i bet its kinda fun waiting around for it to *happen*!! although probably you are getting antsy lol hope we will know somehow when it happens!


----------



## puppycat

Yeh the low pressure in a storm can induce labour in the last weeks Lew :happydance:

Been out for the evening ladies, not long got back but had to give Laura her milk and put her to bed. Having some 'rather-too-close-for-comfort' Jeff hugs right now, he's a little close to my face... hmmm.

Anyway, question... just had TMI like a green snot type CM when I wiped. Is this normal? Good? Bad?


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> that smiley face in the middle of your buddy list on siggy always makes me chuckle coral...lol sorry had to say...xx

:haha: I know my sig is a bit of a mess really! Need to sort it out!

Lew hope the storm brings some baby action!:haha:


----------



## Hopes314

hmm puppycat, i had green cm at about 7 weeks pregnant. only time i think in my whole life that i had it. i was worried it was an infection or something but it lasted less than a few days. dr didnt seem concerned because it went away and because no odor, no excessive discharge, no itch.. nothing that indicated infection. so for me the green cm was just a weird pregnancy thing!


----------



## LEW32

hmmm Puppycat....where are you at in your cycle? ARe you around O?


----------



## puppycat

Aye, about 1-4dpo depending on when I ov'd. I've 27-30 day cycles x


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat are you not charting or anything, or are you hiding it from us :haha:


----------



## puppycat

:rofl:

I am literally doing nothing Hopes! Honestly :)


----------



## poppy666

Right im going to sign off now and have a bath then bed im knackered.... 

Good luck Coral for Tuesday safe arrival of princess Keira Rose & speedy recovery for you lovely :hugs:

Tink give Lilyanne a snuggle from me and get plenty of rest :kiss:

Hopes, Lew, Ladyb, MC & anyone ive missed DONT be having your babies before i come back :haha:

BD hang in there with the sickness it will ease soon :hugs:

Jenny fx'd MS dont get you it did me week 8 :haha:

As for TTC buddies fx'd this cycle :dust::dust::dust:

Miss you all already pmsl cya on 20th... i'll be nearly 24wks then :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy...:cry: miss you already too!

asfm....bedding gotta be washed today...i hate weekend jobs...neeeeeeeeeed moreeee sleeeeeeeeeeeep :haha: morning all! xx


----------



## coral11680

Morning MC :hi:

Poppy have a safe flight, we'll miss you :kiss: x


----------



## pk2of8

good grief you up early today MC and i'm up WAY TOO LATE!!! :dohh: dh had me watching a horror flick with him and now i can't sleep!! plus i had a very busy, but exciting day!!! :wohoo: (i'll explain in a mo...)

dang, i'm sorry i missed you poppy :cry: i've been dying to get on all day and just had such a crazy day, this is the first chance i've had to bring up bnb. pfft. travel safe sweetie and i can't wait to have you back :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

tink, i'm sorry your dh was being a turd today (yesterday)...men. pfft. they just don't know what to let up sometimes. :hugs:

puppy, i hope you had a lovely time celebrating your gramp's birthday :hugs:

lew, that IS true about low pressure systems and labor...more women go into labor during hurricanes down here... :haha: not long for you though!! :happydance:

caz :dust: i hope this is your cycle sweetie :hugs:

damita, when is your FS appt hun? so excited for you graduating and all!! :yipee: i hope you find a job soon sweetie :hugs:

coral only THREE more sleeps for you now!!! :haha:

hopes, don't pay attention to your MIL/SIL at all. terrible of them to not be supportive. if you go through labor without meds...awesome!! if you go through labor with meds or epidural...awesome!! either way, you're gonna get through it and have the most amazing experience and perfect ending!! :cloud9: but don't listen to anybody who says it can't be done. just do your best, listen to what your body needs, and go with the flow. you can't go wrong that way! :winkwink: i've done all of mine so far w/o meds, but who knows what this next one will be like :shrug: my mom did 7 out 8 labors w/o meds. i have 4 sisters... 2 had all c-sections due to complications/other medical issues. 1 has done all her labors w/o pain meds (3 labors-4 babies--1 set of twins) and 1 is a self-proclaimed "marshmallow" and chose the epidural right off the bat. her perspective is if you don't have to have the pain, then why do it? and i am proud of her just as much as i am of my sister who did it w/o meds and my sisters who've had the c-sections. going through the pg and giving birth is an accomplishment like no other. if your goal is to do it w/o meds, then go for it and don't let anyone dampen your determination b/c they chose differently. but stay open-minded too for your options b/c it is a world of "unknowns" until you're actually doing it. :hugs: it'll all be just fine. :hugs:

afm, ...........................
hey girls!!!!!! guess what!!!!! i got my schedule today!!!! eeeeeeekkk!!!! whooohoooooo!!!!!! and i'll be starting bcp's THIS SUNDAY!!!! double whooooohooooo!!!!!!!!! lol

we were so busy with the new house today, i totally was not expecting to get anything about the schedule until next week some time, but i got an email from my nurse today. she said to start the bcp's on Sunday and i'll start lupron (this med is to stop ov from happening while your follicles continue to mature and grow) on aug 15th!!! earlier than i was expecting, so i am SO excited!!!! the rest of the schedule is pretty much the same...my dates for mock transfer and SHG (Aug 11--this is when the doc basically measures my uterus internally using a catheter and measures how far to place the catheter for the embryo transfer and and the HSG is a procedure where they fill your uterus with saline to check for abnormalities that would interfere with implantation) and baseline u/s and bloodwork (Aug 30--these are to measure my follies to make sure they are all small and no cysts and such before we start the ov stimming drugs) are staying the same. they will also draw bloods this day to check my estrogen and other hormone levels for the stimming b/c while they give me a specific dose to start with, i will have to go back to the office for bloods and u/s something like every other day b/c they have to monitor levels and size of follies very closely and will adjust meds up or down as needed. i will start stimming on Sept 2nd. Anyway, so stims continue until trigger shot (this is to actually trigger ov) but you have to go for egg retrieval (ER) the very next morning b/c they have to catch the eggs right before they are released from the follies. Then ER on Sept 13 or 14 (tentative). Then i will have to start progesterone and estrogen supplements along with baby aspirin, antibiotics and short-term steroids...some for the extra support but also to prevent infection, etc... Then ET (embryo transfer) 3-5 days after ER. Pg blood draw will not be until ER day +17 days. ugh. that's going to be sooooo difficult. extra long 2ww. :wacko::wacko:

anyway, WOW. i can't believe we're getting this ball rolling so much sooner!!! yay!!! i am just SO excited. plus, the pharmacy called me today. they are running my insurance to see if they will cover any of it. the pharmacy said even if my ins won't cover things like the stimming meds, that it probably will cover the progesterone and stuff like that. i hope so. every little bit will help for sure! so she's checking into that for me and is supposed to get back to me by monday at the latest.

oh my gosh i can't believe this is all starting and happening!!! it's going to be so hard to actually "put our money where our mouth is" (pun intended ) now that we have this ball rolling...just not knowing how it will turn out and seeing our savings drop so dramatically, but i am just praying this will be it for us! ok, i know that was a lot to take in, so i'll put a simple schedule below. 

anyway, we had carpets cleaned at the new house today. then it rained most all day, so we hung out at Barnes and Noble with the kids, but i found this PERFECT bedroom suite for dd3 on craig's list for $175!!! sleigh bed w/mattres, nightstand, dresser w/mirror, and desk w/hutch!!! natural light pine with flowers painted on the headboard, nightstand, etc. AWESOME!!! :wohoo: so we went to pick that up right away and moved it into the new house. only 3 more bedrooms to go :dohh: i'll take some piccy's and post soon. so i'm exhausted but had a WONDERFUL day! :D

ok, so schedule:

July 10: start bcp's
Aug 11: mock transfer/sono HSG
Aug 15: start Lupron (med to prevent ov)
Aug 17: last bcp
Aug 30: baseline u/s & bloodwork
Sept 2: start ov stimming meds
night before ER: trigger shot
Sept 13 or 14 (tentative): ER (egg retrieval--this is outpatient surgery under full anesthesia)
day after ER: start prog/estrog etc
3-5 days post ER: embryo transfer day
17 days post ER: pg blood test (eeeeeekkkk!!!)

oh btw, all the stimming meds, lupron etc...all shots...3 a day i think. ugh. poppy, i'll be joining you in the daily jabs for a while... :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: pk, thats great news and thank you for the details...makes sense now stoooopd cabbage:dohh: im super excited for you :flower:praying for that :bfp: for you xxxxxxxxxxxxx

@coral...morning :flower: xxxx


----------



## coral11680

PK, wow its full steam ahead now :yipee: so happy you have your schedule and know exactly when everything will happen! So exciting:happydance: xx

boring day ahead for me, prob just trying to get as much washing and stuff done. My pelvis is so sore, ouch!


----------



## mothercabbage

is that b/c baby is so low?? almost there coral...rest up! feck the washing!! xx


----------



## puppycat

:wave: ladies

PK so exciting to get your schedule - you will have your BFP this year :happydance:

Pops missing you already :cry:

Tink Hope you're ok today and DH is behaving himself :hugs:

Lew any sign of baby?

Coral SUPER excited for your arrival!!

AFM Our church has it's 'big event' today but it has been raining all morning :( hope it clears up a bit before 12.

Starving Marvin so gonna get some brekkie x


----------



## mothercabbage

breakfast!!?? ive had that and dinner im thinking of food again now!:dohh: why do i eat so much......


----------



## puppycat

Lol, I'm a bit late this morning....


----------



## pk2of8

g'morning again ladies :kiss::hi:

i was able to sleep for about 6 hours anyway. :dohh: still tired, but we have more things we have to do today with the new house. i'm enjoying it...it's all worth it!! :happydance:

thank you MC, coral and puppy!!! :hugs::kiss: i'm still so very excited :yipee: omg i pray this really is our :bfp: i can't believe it. i'm going to be SOOOOOO depressed if we don't get pg from this. i suppose there's no reason why we shouldn't but there are so many hurdles still to jump in this process. we have no idea how i'll respond to the stimming meds. if i'll even get any eggs or if they'll be good quality. if they are, then if they accept fertilization. then if they fertilize, if they grow and the cells divide properly. :wacko::wacko::aargh: the list just goes on and on. then you have to wait and see and if they implanted! ugh. and some of the stimming meds and the trigger shot are hCG, so i'm not sure how long it will take for that to get out of my system before i could get an accurate hpt. that's gonna suck. :wacko: well, i'm babbling now...thank you for being here girls and for listening. i don't know what i'd do without you :cry::kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: pk xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been food shopping came back had :sex: going chines for tea x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

ok moan/winge alert!
im sick of being tired and huge now, sick of pissing, hate my loo!! :dohh: my belly is full of baby and i still have up to 8 weeks left! im so grumpy and arsey today its unreal...i need sleep but cant as my 2 year old DS just wont go to sleep on an afternoon anymore, its like he knows im pooped and wants to make me suffer, im pretty sure baby is head down so i keep getting booted in the ribs...:growlmad: owwwiieeee..hurts!...my BH are bad, i know they dont hurt or are not supposed to but sometimes,depending on babys position they DO hurt!:cry: and i almost wet my self at the peak of a BH...i cant wear a bra anymore my BBs:holly: are just too big and my bra suffocates me...my OH is being a twat too, he just wont cook lately and im too tired come dinner time so we have been living on take outs and such like for ages..i want a home cooked meal, i get that he has to work but FFS im tired and about to have a baby!...he says he works hard...well thats a fecking lie..his work mates n him have a right laugh at work going by all the fun pics they post on facebook...i have 3 cats,2 rabbits a 2 year old and a12 year old to contend with...daily...never mind keeping the house and washing clean!!!!!!!!!
ok rant/moan over...feel free to skip this post and not even m,ention what i wrote, i do feel better for getting most of my grumpyness out, poor keyboard, took a right bashing then :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

shopping...sex...then a chinky.......sounds lovely! wish i had the energy for that!! xx


----------



## caz & bob

mc :rofl: x x x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

PK, that is wonderful news, praying everything works out the first time...the power of prayer is an amazing thing!!( you know this:winkwink: )

Puppy, I hope you have a wonderful time at your church outing today:flower:

Tink, thanks for sharing your birth story, my heart goes out to you. Glad your in the process of healing and Lily is thriving:hugs:

MC, rant away!!! I just go quiet:dohh:

Caz, get to it :sex:!!!:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

hey China, caz

MC I feel for you I really do. I feel the same and I know I'm lucky I only have a few days left. I'm so bitchy at DH and the kids, I'm so hormonal and uncomfy. I just want to sleep too but kids are outside playing and DH is at work so can't. I just want to sleep the next 3 days away!:haha:
I can't say I have the :holly: problem mine have not grown that much:cry: nah I suppose its better. Have you thought about buying a couple of cheap sports bra thingy's? :hug:


----------



## coral11680

ok girls my last bump pics!!! 38 weeks!! HUGE I know:haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0483.JPG
File size: 129.6 KB
Views: 2









DSCI0484.JPG
File size: 77.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## caz & bob

coral wow hun x x x


----------



## Hopes314

pk- congrats on getting the ivf rolling! im so excited to see how this turns out for you and to hear about it along the way. ivf has to be the coolest way to make a baby! (ok, maybe not the easiest or the cheapest or the most comfortable lol.. but the coolest dont you think!!) if all goes as planned, isnt there a much higher chance you could have multiples as well? what is the actual success rate? so exciting! OK.. last question.. for now.. lol.. how will they be surgically removing the eggs? k ill stop now. very excited for you though :hugs:


coral-love the bump! huge :) will you miss it when its gone in a few days? i guess not youll be too busy with the new baby!!!


----------



## Hopes314

MC-:hugs: it will all be over soon. i was just moaning to OH last night (while trying to roll out of bed to go pee AGAIN) about how for the first time, i really truly am tired of being pregnant and i'm ready to get this person out of my body! ive been finding new stretch marks lately and it just makes me cry. im hardly 22 and i feel like my body is ruined! And I know what you mean about getting angry with everyone around you too. My poor puppydog and my OH feel my wrath daily:grr:

BUT.. it will all be over soon MC!! And it will be more than worth it I'm sure:hugs:


..but it made me laugh that you said you were bashing the keyboard :haha:

EDIT**and about the giant boobs thing, try sports bras. Thats just about all I wear right now. I bought maternity bras a couple months ago but they are already a little small and really just dont feel as good as a sports bra. My regular pre-pregnant bras dont even cover up my nipples anymore :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Girls I'm trying not to get annoyed but it's hard - I have a god-daughter, she will be 2 on Monday but is having her birthday party tomorrow.

Her mother is Laura's godmother too so you'd imagine we'd be in fairly regular contact - we were once but lately she has been distant, not texting etc, it's probably been a good few months since we spoke and we only live about half a mile from each other. Even when I did see her it would always be me going to see them, not the other way round.

Anyway, I asked her about 6 weeks ago what her daughter would like for her birthday, they tend to spoil her and she has everything a child could possible need plus a lot that a child doesn't need. I saw she posted a picture of a kitchen set on FB that she'd bought for her daughter so I thought I'd ask what I could get. She says she'll think on it. So 4 weeks go by and I ask her again but I say 'shall I just get her some clothes or something?' and she says that her daughter has lots of clothes. Right. So I still don't know what to get!!

Now her party is tomorrow, sorry but I REFUSE to give a 2yr old money, it ain't happening. I'm so frustrated that she cannot think of one flippin thing for me to get or even give me a direct answer. Is it too much to ask??


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat i would be frustrated too! my nephew is kinda the same way, he had his first birthday in april and he has every toy imaginable (within his age range) and everytime we ask my SIL what to get him for occasions she always says "giftcards" WHAT!? Sorry, but I wont give him a gift card, he is one year old. 

So, we always end up getting him little things that we know he really doesnt need. Doesn't make much of a present, but I'm not giving a baby a giftcard.. or cash. Might as well be a gift for the parents.


----------



## puppycat

The thing that frustrates me more than anything is that she obviously has loads of money - she's getting a boob job in like 6 weeks(!), buys her daughter presents all year round and just bought herself an ipad but said she couldn't come to my birthday in May because she was skint - AND asked if she could buy Laura a selection box for Christmas and then spent £100 on a robotic dog for her daughter. Now don't get me wrong she can buy her daughter a ferrari and a mansion if she likes but don't make me feel like my daughter is worth a flippin selection box on her first Christmas!!

OK I'm on one now.


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat- i understand and agree.. but what's a selection box? lol


----------



## puppycat

lol, it's a cardboard box with a plastic insert that has a few chocolate bars inside.


----------



## puppycat

SELECTION BOX


----------



## China girl

Puppy here is my two cents.....

If your god daughter is getting or has gotten a kitchen set, then get something that could go along with the kitchen set. Like a tea set or some dishes, play food...you can never have too many. Or you could get her some girly bows for her hair ya know something like that. I agree no cash, but a gift card is not a bad idea and here is why. Get the gift card for like a clothing store for children or a toy stoy. That way it could be used only for the child. Thats all I got:shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

LOL! selection box is funny.


----------



## Hopes314

hm yes i agree with china a gift card would be better if it was for a specialty type store. but its fun to see kids open presents. My SIL told us to get our nephew a walmart gift card, which is what i thought was stupid lol. Puppycat you should buy her freaking kid a selection box too :haha:


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> hm yes i agree with china a gift card would be better if it was for a specialty type store. but its fun to see kids open presents. My SIL told us to get our nephew a walmart gift card, which is what i thought was stupid lol. Puppycat you should buy her freaking kid a selection box too :haha:

Your right hopes, it is fun too watch the kids open up their presents and even funnier when they open something they didn't want:haha:


----------



## babydream

Hi girls, posting from my hospital bed. Been hooked onto IV all afternoon and staying overnight. Feeling much better, had a cheese burger and chips finally and it felt so good. Hopefully I can go home tomorrow and they booking a scan for Monday. Hope you all are ok xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Awwww BD hun, you ok? x


----------



## China girl

babydream said:


> Hi girls, posting from my hospital bed. Been hooked onto IV all afternoon and staying overnight. Feeling much better, had a cheese burger and chips finally and it felt so good. Hopefully I can go home tomorrow and they booking a scan for Monday. Hope you all are ok xxxxx

Praying for you babyd!!!


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties :hi:

aww puppy, that would be very frustrating. i agree with china and i think hopes' idea is classic!!! get her a selection box :haha: it's hard when you grow apart from a close friend. it sounds like she's got some other issues going on and hasn't shared them with you. i think she's compensating for something by spending so much money (even if it's for her daughter) and getting the boob job. :shrug: just my opinion tho...

china, i hope you're doing ok hun and that your temps stay up! fxxx :dust:

babyd, so glad to hear you're finally feeling a little better. i hope they can give you something to keep you feeling better hunni :hugs: sounds like a brief stay in the hospital was just what you needed :hugs:

hopes, thank you for your enthusiasm hun :hugs: i am looking forward to the scientific aspect of the process...lots of women get to see or get pictures of their embryos prior to transfer and i really hope we get that too! that would be awesome!! :happydance: but you're right, it is defo way more expensive and uncomfy to do it this way...or i expect it will be from all i've been told. :wacko: and yes, there is a much higher "risk" for multiples. most RE docs will NOT implant more than 3 embryos, depending on the quality of the embryos and also the age of the mother. the age of the mother is directly related to having successful implantation, among other things. apparently i'm "young", which i did not expect at all at 35. we will defo have 2 embryos implanted. we haven't gotten so far to discuss with our RE if we want to try 3. we've been going back and forth about that, but we defo don't want to do more than that. and we defo want to do more than 1...but of course that's provided that we have more than 1 good egg and subsequently more than 1 viable embryo. ugh. it's all so complicated. 

as far as success rate goes, my RE has a higher success rate than the national average for IVF. really though, you have to measure by live births, versus pg achieved. there is a difference between the two, but b/c of the scientific intervention plus multiple embryos etc, the success rate (even for live birth) is quite a bit higher than for just ttc naturally. it's something like 31% live birth success rate per retrieval whereas you have about a 20% chance of conception/live birth for natural ttc any given month. so chances are better...wohoo!!! :happydance: but still when you think about it 30% isn't that great either, so we'll be praying hard that we've already been through our other 70% of negatives. :haha:

the egg retrieval is done under anesthesia b/c it can be painful. ovaries will be very swollen and tender b/c of all the follicles that i'll have (hopefully). the usual procedure is to go through the vagina, guided by vaginal u/s and use a really long needle to aspirate the eggs and fluid from the follies as late as possible before they actually burst b/c if they burst then you lose the eggs. anyway, so i guess it's just such a delicate thing that they don't want to risk messing it up in addition to how uncomfy it would be. :shrug: supposedly the whole procedure takes about 30 mins, but i'll be pretty much out of commission that day and supposed to take it easy the next day, but i'll be on "light activity" from the time i start stimming until a week after embryo transfer i think for different reasons. i can't believe i'm starting everything tomorrow!!!! wow. i guess i need to change my ticker again :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all....
so strange not seeing poppys posts everyday :cry: i miss you poppy!! its ok ill text you abuse for abandonning us!:rofl::rofl:

@coral...*THE DAY AFTER TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!*,:yipee:, thanx for the sympathy :flower: im feeling in better spirits today, still huge and uncomfy but not inclined to moan as much...yet! :haha: ill try a sports bra, seen one the other day and thought"should i" now i know i should have...:dohh:your bump is beautiful! i bet you miss it once lil lady is here, i know i missed mine after chloe and connor were born, odd to think but very true..:hugs:

@china...thanx for the :hugs: they were much needed yesterday but like i said im in better spirits today :happydance: keep smiling!! is my motto of the day :hugs: back at ya! xx

@hopes....im sure your body wont be "ruined" when baby arrives, i got quite a few stretch marks from chloe at aged 18!!! i felt the same but once you got your baby in your arms and the stretch marks fade, youll be fine!! :hugs:sports bra on shopping list :thumbup: xxxxx

@puppycat.....get your God daughter loads of sweeties/candy...she will LOVE it, however her mum wont!! :rofl: hyper 2 year old at a birthday party!:dohh: thats what id do :rofl::rofl::rofl:

@babyd....got your text, glad you decided to go to hossy, told you you needed more fluid:thumbup:, anyway glad you feeling a bit better and SCAN ON MONDAY!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeek :happydance: too excited!! i may pee my pants!! :haha: :hugs::kiss:

asfm....:happydance: lazy day just usual cleaning and then nothing...so i will be haunting bnb alllllll day :haha:


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies :hi:

Thanks MC yes I will miss my bump. I remember with my other two it was so strange for the first week or so not feeling movements inside very weird. I know only 2 more sleeps!! :yipee: Glad you are feeling better today.:hugs:

Babyd glad you feel a bit better it sucks it got so bad you had to go to the hospital though:hugs: Looking forward to your scan!

Puppycat I agree, if she didnt give you any ideas just get her anything. It's better to get her a present as like the others said a two year old wont be impressed with money or giftcard.

hey China how are you?

Hopes, how's the bathroom situation going?

PK I was watching that show "deliver me" yesterday. It was a very old one but its the one where the DR Yvonne gets IVF. I can't remember her age but they transferred 5 eggs! She ended up having a baby girl I think.

I don't plan on doing anything today either, nothing more than the normal tidying up after the family etc. I'm getting so excited now. I just hope there are no complications with me or the baby.


----------



## puppycat

I'm completely at a loss now. I might have a look on the argos site and see if i can reserve something.
Catch up later, hate writing on my phone x


----------



## coral11680

Maybe a little dressup outfit or something? They are cute.x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning ladies!

Will read back this afternoon. Just checking in quickly, been in melt down :rofl: crying, sleeping, and generally loosing it. Its mainly tiredness mixed with hormones, I'll be just fine. DH being less of an ass which is helpful. Quiet afternoon without the older kids planned, snuggling with Lily and having a snooze. I'll be just fine with a little more sleep and a cuddle or two. xxxxxxxx

P.S Coral, beyond excited for you!!!! I can't believe we get to meet your beautiful baby girl so soon, I cant wait to have a new, new mummy buddie :) x


----------



## coral11680

Morning tink, nice to see you. So sorry you are having a hormonal, sleepless, hard time. That will be me next week! :haha: can't wait either I'm getting excited now! Can't believe I'll be a new mummy again soon! Eeeek! Try to relax today and get as much sleep as possible. :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Well, things got worse unfortunately. Been sick all morning even water and meds came on. Feeling shite! Not sure I can go home today :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls relaxing day today for me ff put me 3 dpo wooppp stay away :af: going to keep my self busy and not think to much about it x x x


----------



## coral11680

Oh no babyd you really have it bad. Hope things improve and you get to go home :hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh cricky, not retaining much info, but seeing lots of upset or fed up ding dongs :hugs: 

Babydream, so sorry its got so bad for you :hugs: I don't really know what to say, I bet you just want it all over already! Poor honey, FX they get you sorted out x

MC, sorry your feeling down in the dumps, I was there at about your stage of pregnancy. :hugs: x

Hopes, same goes to you. Your body isn't ruined honey. I thought the same and in time it will recover. It might never be the same but you will gain some sort of normality. Can you guys get bio oil over there? Its fab for stretch marks! x

Puppycat, try not to get wound up, doesn't sound like she is so your the only one suffering. I agree with China, how about stuff to go with the kitchen set? x

China, thanks for your kind message honey x

Pops, miss ya x

Coralista, still insanely excited :haha: Oh and loving the last bump pic, your ready to pop :haha: :) x

Caz, hey honey :hugs: x

PK, loving knowing the run down of your treatment. Also glad the house stuff is progressing. All great news, and totally normal to feel apprehensive and worried something wont go right. I can;t see why you wont be celebrating your BFP soon though honey x

Ok be back again in a min, Lilypie is demanding again x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Tink, go and get some rest chick, it's so hard in the first few weeks, I don't know how I survived! Super Tink!

BD :hugs: sounds awful honey, I hope they can get to the bottom of it and get your tummy settled :(

AFM DREADING this stupid party now! ARGH! Couldn't find anything online in Argos that would suit or wasn't a ridiculous present and complete waste of money. The thing is I know she'll have every possible toy food, saucepan and cup for her kitchen - that's how they are. I told my 'friend' I haven't bought anything and when she thinks of something she needs to just let me know. She says her family are giving her daughter money because they're taking her to Bristol Zoo tomorrow and she can spend it in the gift shop - I'm not sure how many stuffed lions a girl needs but I still refuse to give a 2 year old money. 

Anyway.

Had 'praise in the park' this morning instead of our usual church service, was lovely being out in the open air, loved it. Trying to hold on to the peace and calm of it all but it's not really working out! :haha:


----------



## puppycat

So I went on the Argos site (they're going to be the only place open, nearby) and text my friend with each possible option, shopping trolley with plastic food, learning toys, animal toys etc everything came back with either 'yes she has it in this style or that and finally 'she doesn't need anymore toys'. So screw it. I don't even want to flippin go now! lol.


----------



## China girl

Oh Puppy.... wish could help you. I have boys and don't really know what little girls like or what they are into. Maybe a specaial book or coloring book, or some dress up jewlery.


----------



## coral11680

Puppycat you are being too nice just buy her anything. Sounds like you'll never please the mum. X


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Puppycat, agree with Coral. Just get anything you think the little girl might like and stuff her mum :haha: or failing that seek out a selection box in the summer :rofl: sounds like mum is spoilt, no hope for the poor lil one then! Oh and thanks for the encouragement. I'll be fine, she sleeps pretty well for her age, its the accumulation of lack of sleep over the last few weeks, hormones, and having a lot on my plate along with looking after a newborn. x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: checking in to see how things are...all ticking over nicely i see...:hugs: to
puppycat and babydream! poor :sick: dingdong! :awww:


----------



## puppycat

Well I am back! Laura ate hardly anything but she looked gorgeous. 
Will put on a pic when on laptop. Oh and i didnt get anything for her in the end. If she needs something i'm sure it'll have been bought before i know anything of it. sigh.


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat i wouldnt feel bad at all if i were you, it was clear that you made effort and the mom was being so uncooperative!


----------



## puppycat

Here's my girl :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0250.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## China girl

Aww....she is too cute!!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw she is beautiful puppycat x x x


----------



## puppycat

I seem to be moaning all the time lately - last one, promise.

The woman who had a go at me about her child being more important than an 'event' and saying her daughter had been flashed has now put a picture of her daughter as her profile pic on FB (9yr old) just dressed in a pair of pants? She's obviously just been swimming or something because she's soaked through and facing the camera posing.

What is wrong with this woman??? I'm not her friend on FB anymore, it recommended her and I CAN SEE IT!! That means anyone can!!


----------



## coral11680

Awww puppy cat Laura looks so cute.

That woman sounds nuts!


----------



## China girl

Puppy, you did the right thing by deleting her. Just coninue to pray for her.

Hiya:hi:Coral....not long till miss Kiera(I hope I spell it right) will makes her debut!!!...so Excited:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance::happydance::baby::flower::happydance:TOMORROW!!!!!!!! 
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!:happydance::happydance::baby::flower::happydance:​im so excited for you coral, have you got everything ready? all prepared!!?? :happydance: then its just lew and ladyb then ME!!!!! got a feeling hopes my "go" before me...but thats ok:thumbup: i think we are both as fed up as each other!! :hugs:

@puppycat...that woman _does_ sound nuts, i agree with coral, Laura is a sweetheart though! :awww: xx


----------



## coral11680

Morning Ladies :hi:

Tomorrow!!!!!!EEEEEEEK!!

I think I'm all ready. Getting very excited now. :happydance: Not looking forward to getting up at 5am to get ready for the hospital but oh well. I can have a snooze there as I'm not due for the op til around 1-2pm. i hope its done on time.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!

LAST DAY OF PREGNANCY CORALISTA!!!!!!!!!!! :loopy: I am in all day tomorrow watching my phone, have cleared the whole day for your updates :haha: xxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

hehe good girl Tink! x


----------



## laurah8279

Last day for you Coral!!! :happydance: Exciting!

I am officially at the point where you are not supposed to be scared anymore but I am petrified!!

Started having pains on just my left side and scared to death its an ectopic pregnancy. They are really sharp and on the side of my abdomen. 

wondering whether to just wait and see what happens at the scan tomorrow or go down to the early pregnancy unit or call my midwife (who never answers!)

xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

If you already have your scan tomorrow Laura I really would wait, they wouldn't usually do anything much before tomorrow anyway without bleeding I wouldn't have thought. However if the pain is severe defo call, not worth waiting around worrying about. At this stage I would say an ectopic pregnancy is incredibly unlikely, most ectopics will cause a medical emergency well before 12 weeks, the tubes are way to tiny to home a 12 week old fetus without rupturing by now. My friends ruptured at 6 weeks, that's how small the tubes are. Try not to worry honey :hugs: x :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

Thank you so much Tink.:hugs:

I have just called the midwife at the hospital and she said that I should wait until my scan and said the fact that there is no bleeding is a good sign. 

I really don't know what I would do if it turned out ectopic after getting this far and miscarrying last time. 

xxx


----------



## coral11680

Thanks Laura.
I think the sharp pains could be round ligament pain, sometimes it can be quite sharp. Like Tink said 12 weeks is very late to pick up an eptopic. Try not to worry. I'm excited to see your scan pics. Try to get a good nub shot, the theory was right for me!
https://www.babycenter.com/0_round-ligament-pain_205.bc


----------



## coral11680

oh and congrats on 12 weeks! :yipee:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just been matalan with oh mum why she got some holiday bits been the gym done light exercise been round the field with me dogs now chilling before i do tea 4dpo Laura don't think it will be a ectopic hun i had 1 at 6 weeks i had no pain or ewt just brown discharge it would have ruptured now like tink says x x x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Good Luck for tomorrow Coral!!!

Hope you have a smooth delivery and can't wait to hear all about it 

x x x


----------



## LEW32

Morning/Afternoon Ladies!

CORAL - 1 more day!!!!!!!!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!! So excited for you hon! (and a tad bit jealous to be honest!)....cannot wait to hear the news from Tink and see some pix of your baby girl!!! :happydance::baby:

Badyd- so sorry to hear you are so sick hun- please get some rest and hope you are feeling better and out of hospital soon! :hug:

Puppycat- Laura is gorgeous!!

MC- hope things are going well for you today hun- saw you were down the other day...but didn't see why- things looking up?

Poppy - we miss you- hope you are enjoying your holiday!

Laura- like the other girls said, probably round ligament pain...I got that and it was QUITE sharp and painful....feels like something wrong but really just stretching...

Pk- glad to hear things are moving along for you- don't forget to post piccys of the new house!

:hi: China, Hopes, caz, and all the other lovely ladies - sorry if I have missed anyone!

AFM, hanging in there. Went to a friend's wedding over the weekend - it was lovely. Saw many of my college friends and it was great to catch up. But since yesterday been feeling so yucky- nauseous and run down. Think my body is ready to be done this pregnancy thing- hope baby agrees!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww Lew, I hear ya, the last few weeks are hard. I escaped the last 3 but that was bad enough! :haha: FX for you not to have too long a wait now, are you all geared up?! Oh and by the way, not sure if I said it or where I saw the pictures (new mommy haze) but the nursary is amazing! I love the colours x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Caz, I need new clothes :haha: trying to hold of a bit till I have shrunk a bit more. When you going on hols? x

Jenny, hoping your ok honey. Bet your zzzzzzzzzzzz :hugs: x


----------



## phoebe

Hi ladies :hi::hi::hi::hi: xxxxxxxxxxxx
I bet u all must think i have abandoned u :nope: well that couldnt be further from the truth tbh. Been having a helluva of a time and can only stay for a short while b4 the milking of my :holly: again. Have been all over the place, teary and emotional does not come into it, been having the most awful sad thoughts and believe i am not cut out for this. I know its probably hormones, tiredness, feeling unwell n sore from section (major league anaemia (lost 900mls of blood) and painful twice daily injections), Florence being poorly and on AB's and grieving for my grandad thats impacting my thoughts. But i really do feel as though i am falling apart. Oh had been brill till up to w/e, then went out to wet the baby's head WTF (i did the hard work) and he has been hanging out of his arse ever since, so technically i am on my tod. He even came home from work early today b/c he is so ill!?!, and found me crying my heart out. To which he said for me to take it easy this aft. Well he has had a shower and gone to fucking sleep!! excuse my french. Dont get me wrong i adore Florence to bits and knew i was in for the biggest upheaval of my life. But fuck me this is the hardest thing i have ever done and keep thinking i am messing it up more by the sec. I text Tink the other day, to say that i admire all u mummies out there tremendously and i can honestly say, i dont know how u all do it. So hats off to u all. Well enough of my woes and i do promise to upload some pics when i really do have the time. I miss u all very much and wish i could be on here a bit more often, as the advice and help u can all offer on here is priceless. So do remember i think about u all often and hope u are all well. big fat juicy hugs to those who need them and i also wanted to say good luck to Corally for tomorrow. Really hope it all goes well and that u will be snuggling ur little girl very soon. Sorry for my rant. Love and miss u all very very very much xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Wow Phoebe, you are having a tough time. It really is very very hard and I can sympathise with the oh situation. I remember after I had Chloe dh went back to work and I was all alone in the USA with just his family. I was in tears often the first few weeks. It's so hard to adjust to especially your first. Big :hug: and stay in touch we are here for you honey. Plus you are grieving for your grandfather too which obviously makes it all harder. Xx


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Coral, that means so much to me xx feel like i've lost the plot lol. A few people have said its really hard with the 1st ( and i might add the last lol). I am sure i will adjust in time. Its just the finding my rythymn (sp) thing is taking a while. The funeral is thursday, so am probably feeling anxious about that too.
Enjoy ur last day with bumpkins:hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

awww big :hugs: phoebe...i cried alot after having connor so your normal, and with the added grief from your grandad it must be hard:hugs:im sure you are being and will continue to be a great mummy!!:happydance: keep in touch :flower: xxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Cabs ur kind words are most appreciated xx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Right i better head off back down to the dairy farm and milk these :holly::mamafy: feeling like a cow :haha:. i will try and get back on here lickety-split for a natter soon. Thanks girls, would be lost without u xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave::holly: hee hee xxx :hug: xxxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey Pheebs nice to see you around, sorry your feeling so rubbish but im sure these feelings are normal and your doing a great job! Sorry to hear about your Grandad *hugs*

Hope Babydream is ok too! 

Tink yes im fine just tired and what makes it worse is that i go back to work tomorrow on day shift for 3 long shifts in a row, grrr! Rubbish off duty i have!!! How are you and Lilypie today?

Hi MC!

I booked an early scan today. . . i go on saturday at 10.30am  im nervous!
I found a clinic 20 miles away that does early scans for £25. . . how could i resist at that price!? x


----------



## coral11680

Wow Jenny exciting look forward to scan pics!


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream has text, all is ok with baby,she has had her scan..just thought id let you know as jenny was asking,and coral im signing off for the night so i wanted to wish you all the best and looking forward to seeing that baby!!! :hugs::yipee: :hugs: to all xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Oh great news about babyd :yipee:

Thanks MC will keep you all posted tomorrow! Going to try to sleep! :haha:


----------



## LEW32

Aww Pheebs, big :hugs: to you hun! I have no experience but have been told the first few weeks are so hard and every mom I know has broken down a few times and cried during those first few weeks. I have my doubts too about my own motherly instincts, so I can understand where you are coming from but believe you are a good mummy and just give yourself a break!

The picture of Florence on your avatar is gorgeous!!!


Tink- hope you are getting some rest! YES, I am SOOOOOO ready....not feeling ready to be a mom yet but ready to have her out! I am just so nervous about it all!

CORAL - I am not sure I will get on here again today, so good luck tomorrow hun!!!!!!!! Hope you get some sleep tonight!

MC- thanks for update on BabyD- was a bit worried about her- glad to her bubs is doing well!

Jenny- yay for early scan! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh Phoebe sent you a text, here for you honey :hugs: x

OMG, its nearly time Coralista!!!! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Jenny, I couldn't resist a price like that either, thats fantastic! Yes your off duty stinks but least you have that to look forward to, I can't wait to see your little bean :) x

DH being a dick again, he's such a moany guts sometimes. grrrrrrrrrr :growlmad: plus little Lily been milking me like a cow all blooming night and day. Its the 3 week growth spurt zzzzz neeeed sleeeeeeeeeeeeep :haha: x


----------



## caz & bob

well i have got bad af cramps and backache never get this only couple of days before i see af only 4dpo x x x


----------



## puppycat

:dust: Caz


----------



## Hopes314

pheebyweeby glad to see you on here again. sorry you are having such a hard time with things :hugs: hope it gets better for you very soon

coral good luck tomorrow im sure you and baby will do great! cant wait to see pics!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all, stalking all day for cozza's updates!! :happydance:...
asfm...wow my bump does not like me sleeping or being comfy...bad BH all night! had me worried at one point :haha: but still here this morn and he is moving like mad,think he is trying to escape:dohh: :haha: hope all ding dongs are well!:thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

caz & bob said:


> well i have got bad af cramps and backache never get this only couple of days before i see af only 4dpo x x x

:dust::dust:
i just stalked your FF chart! wow you have a lot of :sex: you go girl!!!!!


----------



## coral11680

Morning I'm on my iPad! In the hossy in my bed hear newborns crying :awww: now the waiting begins! Will update on here until I go through then will prob text tink. I'm looking at at least 2 pm I think! Bloody waiting around! X

Morning mc :hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww im a bit emotional....:baby: time for our coral!! :happydance: ill be stalking most of the day...:yipee: xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooh since your hear Coral I'll wish you good luck on this :) I'm thinking of you honey, and praying for a nice simple op with no complications. :awww: @ little newborns cry's. Where are you, the ward I was on? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Caz! , whoa looked at your chart also, that's amazing :sex: form, I don't know how you managed it?! I think that has to be the most a Ding Dong has shagged in one month for sure! :haha: good on you :) I soooooooo hope this is it! :hug: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning MC :wave: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: tink, how are you today?? xx


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies
Going to Alpha this morning, will be back in later to catch up with corals progress


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm ok thanks MC, Lily slept better last night thank goodness! I needed a little zzzzzzzz to restore my sanity. Are you okeys? Very exciting day here in Ding Dong land isn't it? I can't wait for our new arrival! soon be you MC. Hows the hospital bag packing going? you all done? x


----------



## coral11680

Just seen the midwives and aneathetist (sp) they think I may be brought forward hopefully. I'll find out soon. Thanks everyone will let you know what happens next.x


----------



## mothercabbage

@tink...yea im fine :flower: bags are packed ready for the off!! just need the last bits ie/ hair brush, toothbrush..stuff i use everyday that cant pack until last min...glad lilyanne slept better :awww: goood :baby:

@coral....ooooo bringing it forward!! eeeeeeeeeek :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Enjoy Alpha PC! :wave: x
ooooooooooooooooooooooooh CORALISTA !!!!! yes keep us up to speed, how are you feeling? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good MC, least your ready when it happens now :) I would hate not being prepared! Although I MUST ADMIT, I WAS A LITTLE TOO PREPARED :haha: but least I had all I needed for the 4 days I had in hospital right? Dont forget yummy snacks, I had a proper little midnight feast every night :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Well just saw another doc the surgeon, hopefully will be done around 11.30/12 ish. Will update. Tink I'm on the cedar ward but not where you were. So far I'm the only one in here there are 4 beds but just me at the moment. I think there is another lady having her csection now. Mc good girl getting the bag packed. 
Tink did you have them put a hat on the baby they said I need to give them a vest, baby grow and hat. I do have one but it looks big lol x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: woke up i feel like shit feel ruff i haven't had a drink hope i Sweet it out at the gym 5dpo wooppp big good luck coral woopp not long x x x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:hi: Ladies just wanted to pop in to wish Coral all the best, Good luck sweetie :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes they put a hat on them there, Lily's was too small, don't worry about it :haha: it will do! Yes they look after you round the other side don't they? I went wandering for something to do when I was there :haha: awwww not so long eh? REMEMBER, DONT ORDER BURGER FOR YOUR TEA :haha: xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey dm :wave: how are you feeling honey? x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Yeah not too bad, belly is bloated still!!!! My trousers are quite tight now and I look like I'm about 5 mnths by the evening:haha: I'm wearing my maternity trousers for work today as I'm working late, had to undo my normal work ones yesterday as I was so uncomfortable:haha:

Getting strong waves of nausea on and off but not been sick yet!!!!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Oh and boy has the tiredness kicked in :dohh:


----------



## phoebe

Hi ladies,:hi::hi: Just hopped on quick while madam's asleep and just b4 i head off to the farm again :haha::holly::mamafy: thanks for ur comforting words DD's and to Tink for ur lovely text:hugs: Hope all is well with u all. didnt know about BD's scare, glad all is well. Good luck to Jenny for ur scan hun. Big hugs all round xxxxx


Good luck Corally, not long now eh, til ur bundle of joy is here yay :happydance::happydance::hugs: xxxxx
shall try and head back here a bit later for a wee stalk-a-roo:haha:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

checking in for updates! :yipee:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Good Luck Coral! Can't wait to see another baby Ding Dong x

Girls i feel really sick, i did yesterday too :-( I can't bear it!!! I can barely eat despite feeling hungry as when i do eat i can only manage a few mouthfuls then i feel so sick for hours. I am so tired also that i can barely function. . . i just want to go to sleep and wake up in the second tri x


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: jenny....i recall that feeling well, soon be over though your well on your way to 2nd tri :flower: xxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Still waiting, hopefully won't be much longer. X


----------



## mothercabbage

oh bum!!! thought that was the announcement! :dohh: go get ceasereaned!(sp) :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all 

Hope you are all ok?

Just read your birth story Tink Bless ya galde everything is ok now 

Coral Good luck for today?

Haven't read back everything there were loads of pages lol

Anyway holiday was great Mckenzie loved it esp seeing Bob the builder his face was quite the picture  Just lots of washing up to do. Mckenzie ate so much this holiday so I am going to get him weighed this afternoon as he is seeing his dietitian on thursday.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks MC, im having a bad day with it :-(

Hi SB. . . glad you had a good holiday x


----------



## coral11680

:rolf:mc I know I know! I'm impatient too! Room is filling up now. 2 more girls in here now they have had there babies


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh bless ya Coral hope u won't have to wait much longer Good luck

Thanks JP


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Stalking ...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww you'll soon have your one Coral :hugs: x

Sleeping bubs, thanks honey. Really glad you had a good holiday! x

Morning Jenny :wave: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Jenny, sorry just read back, keep eating honey. Constantly nibble, and try and rest when you can. Big hugs, I remember what it was like :hugs: x

Did I miss an update from BD? hope your ok honey, still thinking of you. So hope your a little better and home now or soon x

Phoebles!!!!!! :hugs: xxxxxxxx

Daisys mum, I was the same this time, I don't think I could have kept it secret for long! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Seems out Coralista has logged off, FX she's in theater now. x


----------



## laurah8279

Jenny Penn said:


> Good Luck Coral! Can't wait to see another baby Ding Dong x
> 
> Girls i feel really sick, i did yesterday too :-( I can't bear it!!! I can barely eat despite feeling hungry as when i do eat i can only manage a few mouthfuls then i feel so sick for hours. I am so tired also that i can barely function. . . i just want to go to sleep and wake up in the second tri x

Hey Jen

Just try to eat little and often. I found eating ritz crackers helped me and dry rakusens crackers too or the Matzo's ones from Morrisons. Also try fresh carrot sticks, they got my appetite back for me and fresh sugar snap peas. Ice cream too! I basically wanted only cold, crunchy food! :haha:.

xxx


----------



## laurah8279

coral11680 said:


> :rolf:mc I know I know! I'm impatient too! Room is filling up now. 2 more girls in here now they have had there babies

Good luck today Coral huni!!! :hugs: Very excited for you! :happydance:

2 hours and counting now until we get to see & hear our little one for the first time! :yipee:

x


----------



## laurah8279

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Awww you'll soon have your one Coral :hugs: x
> 
> Sleeping bubs, thanks honey. Really glad you had a good holiday! x
> 
> Morning Jenny :wave: x

Hey Tink!! :flower:

How are you and Lilyanne today? xxx


----------



## China girl

:wave:ladies,

Sending blessings to you Coral

Phoebe, hiya:hi:dear. I will be praying that things get better for you which I know they will. You are a stong wowan and don't you forget it. Big :hugs:to you.

Wow Caz....I'm jealous:haha:

I hope all is well with all the DD's:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Laura, we think she's having her now, they brought it forward :loopy: I'm ok :) tried but just fine :) You ok? x


----------



## laurah8279

OMG!! How exciting! I am well giddy but need to calm down as I cannot wee for the next couple of hours! :haha: 

Got my scan at half 2 so trying my hardest to get 2 pints down me by 1:30 and not weeing my pants! :haha:

Had about 800ml so far...

Just read about the nub shot! How good is that? Hope I get a nice sonographer who will help us get a good shot! :happydance:

Glad you are ok hun, just rest when she does and don't be dashing around cleaning or doing housework!! xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

Stalking...........:haha:


----------



## puppycat

Stalking also


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies- 

Popping in to stalk for Coral's update.....

Went to doc appt last night...kinda bummed...no change in cervix.... think this baby is going to stay in until at least her due date.... ah well....

12 days to go!

Laura- I think the nub shots are fairly reliable...but I didn't get one so can't vouch for it personally...


----------



## PJ32

Hi ladies, just popping in to see how coral is getting on, ooooo its so exciting.

love the birth story Tink xx


----------



## puppycat

Awwww no news?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

She's here guys!!!! Keira Rose was born at 12.16pm!!!! 6lb 13oz :awww: xxxxx :loopy: xxx


----------



## China girl

**stalking**

Edit: CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## phoebe

CONGRATULATIONS CORALLY ON UR SAFE ARRIVAL OF KEIRA ROSE!!!! MUCH LOVE TO U ALL AT THIS VERY HAPPY TIME XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww she's such a cutie pie!!!! :baby::cloud9::baby::cloud9::baby:
 



Attached Files:







keira.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## phoebe

Awwwwww :awww::awww::awww::awww::awww: what a cute lil dinky ding dong xxxxxxxxxxxx:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> :wave:ladies,
> 
> Sending blessings to you Coral
> 
> Phoebe, hiya:hi:dear. I will be praying that things get better for you which I know they will. You are a stong wowan and don't you forget it. Big :hugs:to you.
> 
> Wow Caz....I'm jealous:haha:
> 
> I hope all is well with all the DD's:hugs:

Hey China xxxx
thanks ever so much for ur lovely kind words. I am a bit better today, well havent cried yet lol. I am sure things will improve in time. hope all is well with u and urs sweety. big fat hugs lovely xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:xxxx


----------



## LEW32

*AWWWWWW - YAY! 

CONGRATULATIONS CORAL!! She is beautiful! Can't wait to see more pix and hope you are feeling well!

BIG *


----------



## LEW32

siggy updated! YAY! Hoping for me next! (me and LadyB on deck now)


----------



## China girl

Coral, she is precious!!!!

Good job girly!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww :awww: well done coral!! :yipee: she is beautiful!! so so so cute :happydance:
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!​:thumbup::baby::kiss::hugs::happydance:
:happydance::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
:happydance::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::holly::awww:


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh wow congrats coral she is gorgeous


----------



## caz & bob

congrats coral shes lovely well done hun x x x


----------



## PJ32

shes beautiful, congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

congratulations coral! so tiny and perfect!!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Congratulations Coral 

Keira Rose is absolutely beautiful x x x


----------



## lupinerainbow

CONGRATULATIONS CORAL! She is beautiful :cloud9::hugs::kiss:

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Feeling the need for a New Baby Ding :baby: Dong Party :haha:

:baby::cloud9::sleep::crib::pink::awww::yipee::friends::headspin::wine::wohoo::loopy::holly::mamafy::holly::loopy::wohoo::wine::drunk::headspin::yipee::awww::dance::pink::crib::sleep::cloud9::baby:​


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Now get ur udders out Coral :rofl: Hoping it all went well :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

:happydance::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS CORAL SHES GORGEOUS :happydance::happydance:​
Just popped on to w&#305;sh Coral well and check your all ok... not got t&#305;me to read back but promised &#305;d come on... will spend a b&#305;t more t&#305;me on in a few days :hugs: Hav&#305;ng a good time but its toooo hot and m&#305;ss you guys.:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

:hi: hope you are having fun though poppy!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy! thanx for checking in on us! we miss you too :kiss::hugs:...p.s still waiting on that post card!!! :tease: xx


----------



## caz & bob

well not having :sex: tonight don't feel up to it poppy glad your enjoying hun x x x


----------



## Hopes314

wow caz you do BD a lot lol, i think you even beat me! my FF charts were always filled with tons of AM, PM, and X marks and the other dingdongs certainly noticed :haha: but your chart looks like you never take a break! lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs!

Oohhhhh do I spy Coralista?! :wave: are you ok honey?! been thinking of you :hugs: how was your first night with Keira :awww: x

Poppy, good to see you hop in, hope your having fun! x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- Glad to hear your having a nice time :hugs:

Tink- Morning :flower:

AFM- Got FS appointment tomorrow.. i am actually petrified about what they are going to say/ do.. Also didn't sleep last night and we moving again today so am going to be shattered..

Hope your all doing well am going to try to get back into bnb as from now :hugs: :kiss:

xxxxxx


----------



## laurah8279

She is gorgeous Coral!!! Well done huni!!! :thumbup::flower:

Morning Ding Dongs!

Check out my profile pic...can anyone figure out if I got a nub shot...? Mum thinks Girl, Rob thinks Boy! I don't mind either way, just happy all is well and the Nuchal Scan results came back low risk too :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well been the gym came back made a sandwich for dinner a tuner and onion one may fav well couldn't eat it it knocked me sick so had to make a cheese one hope its a nice bfp coming my way 6dpo aw laura lovely hun wooopppp x x x


----------



## laurah8279

Thanks Caz!!

I have been sat on here waiting all morning for someone to log on and see my pic! I have no idea whether I have managed to get a nub shot or not?!?!?

Do you think I have?

xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh cricky sorry Laura, bad night with Lily, I did log on. I went to reply then got caught up feeding etc :haha:

I am guessing boy :) I don't think I can see a nub in your pic, do you have a bigger one you could attach to the post? also what was the heart rate? so lovely to see your scan went well :happydance: pain all gone? x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all....
@laura....i cant really see in that pic too clear, but if i zoom in on the whole page i think i see a :blue: nub:shrug:
im getting some weird pressure in my floof n bum...i dont remember this with connor or chloe?? been to the loo(bowel movements)3 times in the last 12 hours too....i hope baby doesnt come this early!! im paranoid a bit HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPP :argh:


----------



## laurah8279

Thanks MC.

Is this pic any clearer? xxx
 



Attached Files:







1st scan pic.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## caz & bob

laura boy i think x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

im going with boy! :happydance:


----------



## laurah8279

caz & bob said:


> laura boy i think x x x

Thanks Caz!

I dont really mind either way tbh but my I know my Mum was hoping for a granddaughter :cry: 

Never mind. Will just have to wait and see I guess. 

Next scan on the 6th Sept! :happydance:

How are you btw? You too MC? How's it going? xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm going with a boy, also that would follow with the way it is laying. Boy's make such lovely first babies Laura, my first was a boy. I always imagined it would be a girl, and the same went for the whole of my family. I think I was almost worried about how happy I would be, but I needn't have worried. Boys love their mummas and nans so much :) x

MC, I had that just before I was induced, and my body was no-where near ready to have her so try not to panic. Increasing pressure and increased BM's are all part of the last few weeks, I went so much I had to resort to moist loo paper and vasoline cause I got sore :rofl: I hope that's all it is for you honey, rest up anyhow to be on the safe side x

Caz, symptoms sounding fantastic. Your so due for that BFP this cycle, TTCing has gone on way too long for you :hugs: and :dust: x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx tink...BH have been torture too...im not ready to have this baby yet!! he needs at least 2 more weeks baking!! :thumbup:


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

poppy- so great that you popped in- hope you are having fun on vaca!

MC- yes, that baby needs to cook for a bit longer! Maybe he just is sitting low and putting pressure on the bowels?

Laura- I am going to guess boy too but not sure I see a nub shot....

Caz- promising symptoms- FXing for you!

AFM, beyond exhausted...just can't seem to get more than a few hours of sleep at a time and feeling quite like a zombie these days...really hope I have the strength to push this baby out when its time! Wish I could take the last week off work...ah well...


----------



## China girl

:wave: ladies,

I hope you all are doing well.

Sorry for the selfish post, but if one of you would be so kind to tell me what the heck is going on with my chart I would be most greatful. As of this morning I went from a sold red line to dotted and my coverline also dropped as well.

Thanks
China


----------



## laurah8279

I'm sorry China but I don't understand those fertility chart thingys :nope:

xxxxx


----------



## China girl

laurah8279 said:


> I'm sorry China but I don't understand those fertility chart thingys :nope:
> 
> xxxxx

Aww...its okay Laurah:hugs:
My:af: is just taking her sweet time:haha:

I don't understand the nub theory myself:haha: but since I am partial to boys I'm going to say boy:headspin:


----------



## laurah8279

Ha ha ha!! :thumbup:

Well, I hope she doesn't turn up, the wicked witch!! 

FX'd for you huni xx

:dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey China, I'm at a loss also. I think its cause your temps have dropped so much but no af? Have you tested anyhow? x

Lew, so sorry your so uncomfortable, you still working?! Oh my! How are you managing to do that?!?!?! x


----------



## LEW32

Hi China- I took a gander, but not sure why your chart would have changed....perhaps because you haven't put down that you got AF yet? 

Tink is much better at those than me....FX it means something good for you though!


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Tink - I feel like a whiny baby these days - sorry it seems that all I do is complain...

I am working up until 2 days before my due date...for financial reasons...wanted to spend as much time at home with baby afterwards. 
But its tough. 

Lucky for me, I work from home....so try to get myself comfortable. Sit in an arm chair with my laptop. My job is not physically demanding- just mentally so. Makes it hard to concentrate when I am tired tho.

How is little Lilyanne today? Hope you are getting sleep Tink!


----------



## LEW32

One a more positive note...Friday is a full moon and my MIL said maybe that could trigger labor....anyone heard this before?

I know a strong storm has been known to do this becuase of the drop in pressure...but not sure about the moon!

Friday would be perfect! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
My OH isn't able to take off too much time when baby is born and that would give him the weekend at least :)


----------



## laurah8279

Aw Lew! I have everything crossed for you for Friday! :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

I had Laura on a Friday!

Coral - I have been checking in on my phone so haven't posted much, it's so difficult and takes ages! I thought Tink had posted a pic of Lilyanne and was confuzed as to why she looked completely different all of a sudden :haha: - I bet you're one proud mommy :)

China - I don't understand charting either, are you late for AF then?

Mc I don't remember much about BM and the last few weeks but hope there's no movement for a good few weeks.

Laura I don't see a nub but my daughter Laura was lying that way and I want to be different from everyone else so I say pink :)

Caz :dust: for us both

Well I'm off to add Keira and Coral to my siggy x


----------



## laurah8279

Thanks Puppycat! :hugs: Secretly hope you are right! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ive heard a full moon can trigger labour!! :happydance: get your belly out it the light of it and give bump a good rub!!! good luck LEW..xx

asfm...MY FECKING PRAM IS HERE!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek:wohoo::yipee::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

sorry meant to say...:shrug: china.....no idea about FF charts....maybe as you not entered AF yet:shrug:


----------



## laurah8279

Woop woop MC! That didnt take long at all did it? :thumbup:

How's it looking? x


----------



## mothercabbage

ace!!! its huge and very sexy!! cant wait to put Rhys in it! :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Hey ladies, thanks for all the congrats and well wishes. I'm home now, just 24 hours after the csection! I really wanted home though. I must say though the experience was great and I feel much better than I did when I had the csection with Ryan. The recovery is going so well and im not in too much pain more just soreness. The only thing was the spinal made me itch and it was horrible but that's worn off now thank god. I'm trying to breastfeeding but it is challenging. I must admit I have been combo feedlng with bottle/formula and breast feeding. She latches on but not for long but she was having wet nappies before any of the formula so she must of been getting it just didn't seem satisfied. I'm happy so far though. I love my little Keira Rose so much:cloud9: it's funny but Chloe was 8lbs13oz, Ryan was 7lbs13oz and Keira was 6lbs13oz, easy to remember huh:haha:

I haven't read back properly as I'm now part of the sleep deprived new mums club:haha: Laura I see you had your scan, that's a great pic and so happy baby is well. Xx


----------



## China girl

Thanks ladies,

That is what I was thinking as well. No, Tink I have not tested. Temps are too low to waste on a test.

Yay on the Pram MC!!

Coral, glad your doing well and just give Kiera time. Oh, my DS2 weighed the exact same:happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

laurah love the scan pic, adorable! 

coral i cant believe they let you home after only a day from csec! so glad you are feeling pretty good and you and baby are well. the weight thing you pointed out is interesting, they always say each baby usually gets bigger, not smaller :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

as for me, didnt get much sleep last night, baby was being an acrobat. makes me nervoussss! baby is in an entirely different position today. i cant even identify any of the bulging parts! all i know is the body is along my right side. the feet are nowhere to be found, and i have no idea which end is head and which end is but. i have a feeling the feet are down in my pelvis because there is a lot of movement there that wasnt there before. and hiccups are now coming from high on my right side, rather than low on my left. better not get too comfy like that grr! i have a midwife appointment next wednesday and if they decide baby feels breech then theyll send me for an ultrasound to confirm, then schedule a csec for 3 weeks out from that. its coming too close for baby to decide to be all acrobatic. but on a more positive note, baby seemed quite comfortable in the previous position, as he/she had been that way for over a month.. and now baby is wiggling like crazy because this is clearly uncomfortable.


----------



## mothercabbage

:dohh: what is it with August babies, there a a few on the August mummys thread with breech babys...glad im 99% sure Rhys has turned, although he is a bugger with HARSH movements :dohh: my back is starting to get achy if im stood for more than 10 mins and its hard to get comfy :growlmad: how you baring up hopes? xx:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

well mc, everything seems fine otherwise, and ive been hiding out in the air conditioning because it is much too hot to be out thereee. the heat makes me feel so weak and shaky and nauseous. baby is still squirming, hopefully trying to get back to previous position lol.

havent started packing hospital bag yet :dohh: it makes me feel overwhelmed. i feel like i dont know what im doing lol

Edit** I DONT know what im doing :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ohhh hopes, what are we going to do with you, i suggest perhaps making a start on the hospital bag..even if its just making the list for it..:thumbup: im fully packed and ready to rumble! so over the next week i want you to be the same :jo::rofl: do it for me lol!! now each time you think of packing your bag youll think..." do it for cabbage!" :rofl::rofl:...im sooo tired i think ill jump in the bath n head to bed with my book shortly...tired......yawnnnnnnnnnn :sleep:


----------



## Hopes314

MC :haha: will do. ill try to make a list today. and then ill put the empty bag on the floor in the bedroom and that will probably force me to get moving lol


----------



## China girl

Thanks ladies, I'm all sorted out!!!:thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

:wave:

My cousin's due in August too and her baby's just turned transverse and now she needs a scan - weird!


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties! oh mannnnnn!!!!! i tried to read the posts yesterday but i was SOOOOO tired i couldn't finish :nope: soooooo....

CORALLLLLL!!!!!!! Keira Rose is SO beautiful!!!!! and i'm so so so happy for you sweetie!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::pink::pink::pink: i'm so glad it all went pretty smoothly and that you're back home and all is well. :hugs::hugs: keep at it with the bf'ing...you can do it!! :hug:

tink, your dh needs to kiss up and buy you a present or something :haha: it's amazing how quickly they forget what we've just been through and that it takes a LOT longer than a "couple of days" to recover from pregnancy and childbirth. pfft. men. :wacko:

jenn, i echo what the other girls were saying...try to eat more often and keep bland stuff on hand. you could also try gum or other sugar-free candies that you can suck on. :hugs:

laura, lovin the scan pic sweetie :hugs: i totally don't get the whole nub shot theory, so i have no idea what to guess :dohh:

poppy, so glad you were able to pop on for a mo and that you're having a good time, although it's very hot :hugs: miss you sweetie :kiss:

MC, i think what you're feeling is normal hun...just monitor the BH that they don't start coming more regularly. and drink lots of water sweetie!! :hugs:

china, i'm sorry :witch: got ya today hun. i had high hopes the way your chart was looking a couple of days ago :hugs: i think you should maybe ask your doctor to start doing tests sweetie. if it hasn't been a year, i would fib and say it has :winkwink:

caz lots of :dust: for you hun...your symptoms are sounding wonderful!!! :happydance:

puppy, :dust: for you too sweetie...when is your af due? :hugs:

hopes...you defo need to get that hosp bag packed sweetie! you don't want to be waiting on that if you need to get to the hosp in a rush :hugs:

lew, poor thing, i was SO uncomfy at 35-36 weeks, i couldn't take anymore! i don't know how you're doing it almost 39!! i feel for ya sweetie. :hugs: as to the moon...i think it has to do with how the gravitational pull affects the tides and things like that. either way, i say start doing the stuff to try to trigger...have :sex: :winkwink: (there's chemicals in the :spermy: that can help prepare the cervix/soften it :winkwink:), go for long walks...have dh give you lots of foreplay and massage your nipples (that can trigger contractions :haha:). i say go for it hun. you're ready!! :kiss:

lupes, soooo excited for your FS appt tomorrow hun. i'm sure it will be fine sweetie. probably more of a consult tomorrow and setting up a plan for testing and things. :hugs: this is gonna be the start of your bfp sweetie :kiss:

phoebe!!!!! little florence is soooo beautiful hun :cloud9::cloud9: just try to take it slow...it is very overwhelming being a new mummy, but have faith hun....all the right instincts are all inside you already sweetie. :hugs: you're doing just fine, and it's all going to be the best experience in your whole life! and i TOTALLY believe that God gave you your precious princess Florence b/c nobody else in the whole wide world could be a better mummy to her than you!!!!! God knows what He's doing, and you were the best possible match for her, so keep your chin up sweetie....you've ALREADY fulfilled all the requirements you need to and passed all the tests long before you even conceived her :kiss:

babyd, hope you're feeling better soon sweetie :hugs:

sleepingbubs, so glad you had a great vaca hunnie and glad to see you back here :hugs:

ladyb, thinking about you hun and hope all goes well with your upcoming birth! i hope you can pop on and let us know how it goes :hugs:

afm, just been exhausted from all the painting we're doing and moving furniture and such. :sleep: the bcp's are making me a bit irritable and emotional, but i'm sure i'll adjust soon. my dds' bedrooms are almost finished with the painting (just trims left to do), so i'll take piccies and post as soon as we're finished. i wanted to paint the master bedroom and the downstairs, but i'm about ready to give up now :dohh: it's just SO MUCH work...i may just have to wait and do a room here and there as we go after we get all moved in. pfft. we got a letter from the RE yesterday abt dh's bloodwork. :sad1: i guess nothing we didn't already know, but it's hard to hear it again... dh has "hypogonadism", which basically just means the same as the "testicular failure" with some other hormonal issues, but we don't know the details about that yet. the chromosome tests came back normal tho, thank GOD (whooops, posted before finished, so finishing now...), so that means if we have a boy, it should not be passed down to him. anyway, the RE thinks dh's dx is likely caused by the spinal meningitis that he had at 14 that also caused his deafness...it's an inflammatory disease and that is one possible cause for the "hypogonadism." very sad to consider. also the doc recommended having "several" samples of dh's sperm frozen b/c of the rate that dh is likely not going to have sperm much longer. the rest i realize the doc is probably just saying b/c he obviously CAN'T "guarantee" success, but he said probably a 50-60% chance of successful pg with the IVF and that we need to prepare ourselves to possibly have to try 2-3 times before getting a viable pg. ugh. so right now my prayer is that we have enough good eggs to make viable embryos b/c whatever we have leftover (if we have any leftover), we will have them frozen so we can do a frozen IVF cycle to try again (called an FET-frozen embryo transfer), as that is MUCH cheaper to do b/c you don't have to do all the stims/egg retrieval again. it's a lot to take in. this is going to be a long roller coaster process and i'm going to (WILL) gain weight even before my bfp b/c of it. double ugh. all worth it of course...i'm just not looking forward to that part. oh, and the doc did officially recommend transferring 2-3 embryos for the ET procedure. so we might end up with triplets if we go with three. eeeeeekkkkk :arrgh:


----------



## Regalpeas

:hi: ding dongs

Thanks pk2 things are moving along. It does seem like a lot...especially to hear about your dh's condition again. I know it must frustrate and concern him enormously as I see it upsets you too. May God wrap His loving arms around you both through this entire process. May He give you strength! Praying it all works out for you guys. :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Regalpeas said:


> :hi: ding dongs
> 
> Thanks pk2 things are moving along. It does seem like a lot...especially to hear about your dh's condition again. I know it must frustrate and concern him enormously as I see it upsets you too. May God wrap His loving arms around you both through this entire process. May He give you strength! Praying it all works out for you guys. :hugs:

:dohh::dohh::dohh: i'm such a twit...i think i forgot to mention you directly hun b/c i just pm'd you. but i was thinking about you :blush: but THANK YOU so much for this sweetie :hugs: means the world to me. yes, it is very hard for dh. he was more upset than he likes to let on and he tries to "deal with it like a man" :wacko:


----------



## Hopes314

pk-i think you should go for transferring three embryos! if youre dishing out all this money already, you might as well go for it. besides, if you only transferred 2 and then somehow didnt get your bfp, youd have wished you did three! besides, triplets would be amazing, as would twins, as would even one miracle baby!! :hugs: very excited for you! i really feel like you will get that bfp on the first try!


----------



## Regalpeas

No problem! :flower:

I agree men seem to process differently. Sometimes it's like they dont care, but I know at least with my dh, he internalizes a lot of stuff. 



pk2of8 said:


> Regalpeas said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ding dongs
> 
> Thanks pk2 things are moving along. It does seem like a lot...especially to hear about your dh's condition again. I know it must frustrate and concern him enormously as I see it upsets you too. May God wrap His loving arms around you both through this entire process. May He give you strength! Praying it all works out for you guys. :hugs:
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh: i'm such a twit...i think i forgot to mention you directly hun b/c i just pm'd you. but i was thinking about you :blush: but THANK YOU so much for this sweetie :hugs: means the world to me. yes, it is very hard for dh. he was more upset than he likes to let on and he tries to "deal with it like a man" :wacko:Click to expand...


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey ladies, look at the ding dong babies so cute!! 

Not much happening here, still looking for a job, graduation is next week, gone back to driving and CBFM is CD19 and still low..


----------



## puppycat

Hey PK, you sound very excited about the IVF hun, its lovely to read that in your post.
My AF is due anywhere from 18th to 21st but I havent OPK'd or anything to know exactly when.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just got back from my sons leaver assembly never cried so much in my life very sad so proud of him weather her is nice so going for a wake after dinner with the dogs x x x


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> Hey PK, you sound very excited about the IVF hun, its lovely to read that in your post.
> My AF is due anywhere from 18th to 21st but I havent OPK'd or anything to know exactly when.

Hey Puppycat!! 

FX'd for you!! 

:dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp:

xxx


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Laura, in a moment of weakness I caved and BFN, silly me!


----------



## caz & bob

aw puppycat x x x


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well! 

PK- what a fabulous post! So happy for you that things are moving along- still feel a september bfp for you- hope I am right!

:hugs: puppycat- we have all caved like that at one time or other- you still have time....

caz- congrats to your son!

Coral- can't believe you are home already! Congrats again!!!!!

I am praying on that full moon- may go and howl at it tomorrow lol!!!

Not much else going on here...10 days till DD....come on little girl - don't you want out? Momma wants to meet you and her back is hurting SOOO much from the strain... :)


----------



## laurah8279

I dont believe it Puppycat... positive vibes coming your way!!! 

:dust::dust:

Aw Lew, praying and hoping for the full moon to do its stuff on Friday!! You go and howl at the thing honey, it can only do more good than harm!! :haha:

I cannot believe you are home already Coral! Are you sure you are ok? Keira Rose is scrumptious btw :kiss: 

How are you doing Tink? 

P.S. Any more takers on the sex of my :baby: I don't think I can wait as long as 7 and half weeks to find out!! :loopy: ha ha ha! xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Ding Dongs :wave:

Having a lazy day, decided I need some bed rest to recuperate. I think I did too much too soon after the birth, need to back track a bit as I am running on empty at the min all breathless and dizzy all the time. So went back to bed after the kids went to school. Gonna doze here and there while Lily sleeps for the next couple of days. Will soon be school hols and I will be totally buggered :rofl: x

PK I am getting all emotional thinking about what your going through at the moment. I bet you wish you could just fast forward to a successful IVF attempt and the end of the first tri! :hugs: I think 3 sounds like a good decision also, as does the freezing etc. So sad that DH not only has to cope with his hearing loss and also the fact his illness left him infertile. At least your on your way to turning this thing around, sending lots of strength and positive vibes your way honey :hugs: x

Regal, really pleased to see you honey, you always have such beautiful thoughtful messages for people. I do hope all is well with you, still praying for your situation x

Caz, is that you boy in the photo? Aww you must be so proud. I cried at my sons assembly, I'm sure he will love senior school! x

China, glad you got your chart sorted. Sorry I didn't realize it was CD1 :cry: :hugs: have you any plans this cycle? feeling for you honey, its been such a long journey for you now. X

Coral, I hope your ok honey! So the BFeeding proving challenging for you? It is in the early days :hugs: if combined feeding is working and your happy then thats fab :) every feed you can give will do her good, and if you find you prefur the BF'ing you can switch once your milk comes in or just switch to FF if thats what works for you both. Lemme know if your struggling, would be glad to help. Make sure you are talking it easy, I'm hoping your still tucked up in bed. I paid the price from jumping about too early zzzzzzzz how are you finding things? how is she? x

MC, which pram did you go for? that black and white one on ebay? hope your ok, pressure n poop eased any? :haha: oh the things we discuss here x

PC, hows you today? hows little Jeff now, do them things grow much? hugs for the BFN but 6DPO is pushing it a little honey :haha: awwww FX for a blazing BFP in a few days x

Damita, still low?! I so hope you don't have another long cycle. I don't think I was around to congratulate you but managed to spot you graduated with great marks, well done! x

Hopes, get your bag packed girlie :haha: you ok? x


----------



## caz & bob

tink yes that him in the pic x x x


----------



## laurah8279

caz & bob said:


> tink yes that him in the pic x x x

Arrgh, too cute! ::thumbup: xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all 

Wow that was quick work getting out of hospital that quickly lol
Bless ya tink get some rest
MC hope Rhys has turned for you
Laura lovely scan pic sorry I have no idea
PK thanks and hope your IVF goes ok and 3 is a good idea
Caz hope ur son loves big school
Lew wow not long to go now

Afm well started bleeding while was on holiday thinking may be normal monthly but only 3wks after D&C but started bleeding again today but only light so will wait and see. Been having dizzy spells and heart palpitations thus saw doc yesterday and had bloods taking to check thyroid, rbc (amenmic) and varies other things as heart rate quite high was 92ppm when was in doc and after d&C was 150ppm. Plus I think they testing for other things (fingers crossed) as I had cancer when was 7.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Sorry in advance for the selfish post, in the middle of moving house and just popped on to tell you about fs appointment.
She said we are both still young so they won't do anything at the moment for us and we have to quit smoking before our next appointment or don't bother going back because she won't help us if we smoke (even though i have only been smoking for 2 weeks :shrug: ) She gave me some blood forms cause she wants to check results because they were all over the place and sent us on our way :shrug: we were only in there about 5 minutes, she didn't ask anything about ttc etc she just gave us a smoking lecture and an age lecture.. :shrug: she said to go back in 3/4 months because she wants to see me about my next blood results.

xxxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh bless ya Lupin can't believe that, hope u are ok


----------



## caz & bob

aw lupin i would see some one else hun if you can x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sleeping Bubs, really hoping all is ok with your health. Try not to panic over the palpitations, I have had them on and off all my life and have nothing seriously wrong with me. Just lots of niggly things :haha: It could well be anemia, sounds like how I feel / have felt. Sending you hugs :hugs: x

Lupine, I'm disgusted with the way you have been treated. I can understand them not offering you intervention if you are a smoker, I can also understand them wanting to make sure you were a secure and mature couple. BUT she judged you wrongly, she discriminated you, and THATS NOT ON!!!!!! You mustn't let this lie, but take it further. Find out who you need to appeal to but don't take this lying down. I always recommend PALS in these occasions, find out their contact details and give them a call. You are a mature and responsible couple who have been trying a long time to have a child. Some conditions if left for years will only make it almost impossible to conceive, if there are concerns having children sooner rather than later is your best option. Don't let her bully you, you are entitled to further testing. 

Sooooooooooo angry!!!!!! Poor you Lupine, I so wish I could help :hugs: xx


----------



## Hopes314

lupine grr! reading your post made me so angry with that doctor! i dont know how all the rules and things go where you guys live, but they cant really turn your away because of your age can they!? that is definitely descrimination and would be very illegal where I'm from! People have problems at your age too, you shouldn't have to be TTC at like age 50 to get someone to pay attention and help you!! ahhhh




oh and laurah, im guessing girl for some reason :)


----------



## mothercabbage

@tink...no, the pressures still there, feels awful when i get BH, they are so strong lately, im deffo getting ready for my due date here!! :haha: i doubt ill be early, wasnt with the other two..:growlmad: but least i know my body is preparing..only one "toilet" today :blush: think i pooped it all out yesterday and the day b4! getting tired easy too, these last few weeks are harder than what i remember!:dohh: not to worry soon be over, hope you had a relaxing day!! :hugs:

@sleeping, im pretty sure Rhys has turned..but will find out a week on friday after MW app..:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

oh 4got, lupine...what a cow that doc sounds!! :hugs: and maybe change FS?:shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

34 weeks today. started a hospital bag LIST :haha: no, not quite as useful as filling the actual bag, but its a nice start right? lol when i woke up this morning (ook not morning, 130pm :dohh:) baby has assumed the previous position, or approximately lol. the little feet are back up on my right side around my ribs, and the hiccups feel like they are coming from my.. :haha: so everything is good again. now baby better stay that way because it wasn't a funny joke!


----------



## Hopes314

MC- i must have missed your previous post about the BH and pressure and all. I don't think i read back very well yesterday. sorry you're feeling so yucky. im pretty uncomfortable myself but no major BH. I mean they are more obvious now when they occur, maybe a little uncomfortable, but definitely not painful. Maybe you will have baby a little earlier than due date :) I sure hope I do!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: hopes...ive had 3 babies now so i think they say the more you have the more you get BH:shrug: mine are strong and can be a bit niggly/painful at times, its weird b/c they at the top of my bump and feel like they pulling baby away from the cervix...id have thought they might have pushed baby down to dilate the cervix:shrug: who knows...i doubt ill "go" early...wishful thinking but nope..i doubt it...i think youll have baby b4 me,glad bubba has turned back!:happydance: not a funny joke...little rascal! :haha: xxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

happy 34 weeks too :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

MC i feel like im going to be that person whos pregnant forever. Someone will say "oh how far along are you" and I'll say "oh, about 74 weeks"

oh and by the way, in our birth class the lady said that contractions, BH, etc always start at the fundus and contract downward. So you are normal! You are just feeling the beginning of the BH where the top of the uterus contracts, but really it does squeeze in a slight downward motion toward the cervix. I dont know any more than that, thats just what the teacher said :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

todays bump pic!:happydance: 34+6 weeks:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P14-07-11_19.26.JPG
File size: 57.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> MC i feel like im going to be that person whos pregnant forever. Someone will say "oh how far along are you" and I'll say "oh, about 74 weeks"
> 
> oh and by the way, in our birth class the lady said that contractions, BH, etc always start at the fundus and contract downward. So you are normal! You are just feeling the beginning of the BH where the top of the uterus contracts, but really it does squeeze in a slight downward motion toward the cervix. I dont know any more than that, thats just what the teacher said :haha:

:yipee: for being normal :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

whoo mc love the bump! i think it looks a lot bigger this week! maybe ill actually take one today at an even 34 weeks. i always forget and it ends up being random.

and your shirt fits nice, im jealous. my bump sticks straight out and even big big maternity shirts that my SIL gave me show the bottom of my belly. I'm too pointy for clothes lol. I think I have 3 shirts total that cover everything.


----------



## ladybeautiful

:kiss: HELLO DING DONGS!!!!!! :kiss:

:) :) :) :)

hOW HAVE YOU ALL BEEN DOING?! I've missed sooooo much, haven't I! Don't even know where to start in order to catch up! :dohh: Thanks to my travelling and then moving house and being stuck in a new house with no net connection for the longest time. looks like I've missed so many happy events. Mothercab has been so sweet to keep filling me in every now and then, and I get what news I can from facebook :)

First of all, BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Tink, Phoebe, and Coral on your beautiful little girls!! They are all so beautiful!! You must be so smitten! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

PK - so happy to see you're getting started on IVF (hope I understood that right?) All the very very best hun! :hug:

China, babyd, puppycat, caz, lupine, bubs, mommyv... how are ya'll doing? 

Poppy, wow you're past halfway in your pregnancy! Time flies!! Looks like you're traveling right now... take care!

Cabs, Hopes, LEW....good luck! Can't believe we're almost there!!

Any BFPs I have missed? :) 

Sorry I'm not writing much more... I've been wanting to say hi to all my ding dongs so badly for so long now just logged in quickly to send you all my love. Super sleepy though, it's midnight here now. I'm doing okay, doc said on tuesday that I'll probably pull through another week... gonna see her again next tuesday. Gotta get my hospital bag packed and ready before that :dohh:

Will write again soooon... miss you all! :hug: :hug: :hug: :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:im down to this shirt!!! im soooo running outta clothes, its not even maternity, it a long shirt that you wear with leggings, fits to the waist with my bump...and YEAH! get your belly out...i seem to take them at ** +6 :shrug: ah well :dohh: i wanna see your bump:yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: ladyb! :hugs::kiss::friends:


----------



## Hopes314

34 weeks. starting to feel like my thighs have babies in them too :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







34.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hopes314

:hi: hi ladyb!! we missed youuuu!! glad all is well, hope we get the news when your LO finally decides to make an entrance :)


----------



## mothercabbage

looking good:happydance: you are waaaay bigger than me...but said it with your last pic, i think you carry well!!:yipee: gorgeous bump! i doubt youll make mid august! do the MW or docs check your cervix over there? over here they dont...but i can reach mine and its really squashy and very open:shrug:


----------



## puppycat

Hi ladyb

Tink i'm 8-11dpo i think, still early though.

Lupine your fs sounds friendly... :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: pc how are you this evening :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> looking good:happydance: you are waaaay bigger than me...but said it with your last pic, i think you carry well!!:yipee: gorgeous bump! i doubt youll make mid august! do the MW or docs check your cervix over there? over here they dont...but i can reach mine and its really squashy and very open:shrug:

lately EVERYONE is telling me they dont think ill make mid august. i sure hope so! but i doubt ill be that fortunate lol.

do the docs NEVER check your cervix there? here, we get ours checked when we start our every-week appointments at 36 weeks. unfortunately the way my appointments are scheduled ill be 36+6 by the time i get an internal check i think. then every week after that so 37+6, 38+6, etc. im like dieing to know! i tried checking my own like you said, just to see what its like lol, but i cant reach it!? like everything just feels mushy gushy in there and i dont feel a cervix anywhere? and i REALLY reach for it lol. tmi hah


----------



## mothercabbage

i do it in the bath! :haha: was shaving the "area" yesterday and thought...i wonder...after all the BH n crap going on..anyway it was deffo my cervix,and its very soft blah blah, docs only check if you are in labour here i think, ive never had a check like that from the MW/doc...wonder why they dont do it here??


----------



## Hopes314

MC maybe they dont bother with it there because it probably doesnt mean much. There are people that go into labor at 0cm. and there are people who walk around 3cm dilated for weeks! but either way i guess its just interesting to know lol. And yes I tried to check mine while I was in the shower too lol. And how do you SHAVE with a belly!? I tried a week ago just blindly going at it, and OH looked at it and laughed because it was such a horrible job. So then he actually did it lol. Which was very scary. My belly sticks straight out too far, even in the weirdest positions i cannot see any bit of that area lol. Unfortunate for my doctor i guess.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Sleeping bubs- Thank you :hugs: Im okay was just hoping they would start doing something a bit more :shrug:
Caz- Thank you :hugs: Unsure if I can, going to doctor soon so will tell him about it see if he can do anything
Tink- Thank you :hugs: She could have asked how long we had been together or just asked more questions in general, took charts along and everything but she didnt really want to know :shrug: was going to wait till the next appointment and stop smoking in the mean time and then she will have my blood results and see if she is more helpful when we arent smoking before putting in a complaint. My doctor said he thinks I have PCOS do you think I should ask him to do further investigations for that? Or do you think the FS will have to do it? 
Hopes- Thanks :hugs: 18 is the age they are supposed to start helping with things like that here, recently I have noticed huge billboards in the town with stop having children written on them and on the radio they are talking about a scheme to stop people getting pregnant under 21, so not sure if that is another reason she was so strange about it. Was really shocked, but at least she said to go back in 3-4 months and not just fob me off completely I guess. Lovely big bump you have there :cloud9: Also dont think you will be making your due date! Blimey you must be brave you for letting OH do it :O
MC- :happydance: for thinking rhys has turned! Hope he has for you, what a lovely bump! :cloud9: and :hugs: I am unsure if I can because they seem to have like 5 on and they just take the patients as they finish with their previous ones by the looks of it, on my letter it said I was seeing a man but this was a woman, unsure if you can change with the nhs :shrug: will ask doctor when I speak to him though :)
Lady B- :wave: You are due so soon! Make sure you pop in to update us when you baby arrives :cloud9: 
Hopes- Lovely big bump you have there :cloud9: Also dont think you will be making your due date! Brave you for letting OH do it :O
Puppycat- :wave: :rofl: tell me about it :haha:


xxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

lupine- do you know what is the reason for the whole dont get pregnant under 21 idea? i mean i understand trying to prevent "surprises" but what if people are ready before that. I understand how you must feel, I was married before 21 and we started trying to have a baby right around my 21st birthday. Now with a big belly sometimes I get funny looks.

hope you all are right and baby arrives sooner rather than later, this has been the longest wait of my life!


----------



## puppycat

I'm checking in on my phone so its impossible to write long, detailed replies. I am reading all posts though ladies. 
Mc i'm fine thanks, feeling pretty good actually. Looking forward to a night with my hubbie on 30th for our anniversary.


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat, bfp would be a nice anniversary present huh :) fx!


----------



## puppycat

Right here goes the proper catch up courtesy of the laptop!

Hopes: I had a sneaky suspicion I wouldn't get BFP this cycle because I'll be due to ov the weekend of our anniversary so I thought maybe that would be 'the month' - although if not BFP this cycle or next then I'm at a loss - at least I only have 3 cycles till the Drs will be forced to do some digging, a year TTC is harsh, cannot imagine how PK is coping with even longer TTC - it's so hard.

Oh and happy 34weeks - not long now :thumbup:
In the nicest possible way it looks as though your bump is browner than your body :haha: have you been tanning bump?? :haha: I'd say you and MC are about the same size though.

MC: I didn't get many BH with Laura, I remember having one about 18weeks but it wasn't painful just odd. My tummy tensed for a few seconds and it made me take a sharp intake of breath. I imagine it's quite scary getting them continually when you're still not at term :hugs:

From your bump pic Rhys still looks quite high - naughty boy! :haha:

WOW Lady B you're nearly cooked too! Glad you're back online now - have you got a contact for labour, is it MC? We need to be kept in the loop! lol

Lupine I'd go to your Dr and tell him you want the PCOS tests - delays aren't helpful and you've waited quite long enough don't you think! Silly FS - obviously didn't get any before work today!

Hmmm think that's it for now - no China, Lew, BabyD, Phoebe, Jenny, MommyV for a few pages - hope you're all ok :hugs:

AFM DH working on another film/TV thing tomorrow - had a lush day today though, he had his son so my grandparents came over here. We went to put flowers on my great nan's grave as it was her birthday, then went to the pebble beach by me and had ice cream and let Laura run like crazy all around the sea front (promenade type thing, not near the sea) - the weather was GLORIOUS - it was amazing. Had a chinese for tea then before they left and I bathed Laura. The sea air worked because she went straight off to sleep! I'm not going to last much longer either zzzzzzzz


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hopes- Think its because we have such a high teen pregnancy rate and a lot of over crowding problems in this area, I am unsure though only been here a few months :shrug: I dont think it should be a problem if the people are ready and responsible I dont see the issue, its just stereotyping the age group I guess :shrug:
Puppycat- :rofl: obviously not :haha: will see what he says :) we been trying for 2 ½ years now.. which is rubbish, want 6 children at this rate will be lucky to get one :haha: Sounds like you had a lovely day :)

Night all, hope you sleep well :flower:

xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat :haha: i laughed when you said bump is browner than body. but i think you are correct. theres a lotttt of blood flow to that area right now, and its pretty obvious. i think my belly is definitely darker than the rest of me lol although i never thought of it i guess! fx one of these cycles will be your bfp and no medical help will be necessary! and it sounds like you had a nice day today, im jealous!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all..
@hopes..its guess work with the shaving but that was my last go at it, the MW's will have to suffer the mighty BOOOSH :haha:they had it with chloe and connor and i didnt give a shit tbh, so its lucky for them that i whipped it all off at 34 weeks :rofl:

@puppycat...connor stayed high right up until delivery,deffo still getting pressure on cervix again today though, maybe i have a tall baby in here again:shrug: :hugs: hope your well today!

i need a brew ive forgot what i read now....oh! ladyb is a friend on facebook,not a text buddy so im not her labour buddy, i think ladyb finds it difficult to get online lately,busy busy lady!!if i do here anything about her :baby: coming ill keep you all updated!:thumbup: but im sure she'll let us all know when she is ready, i cant remember who was asking :dohh: preg head::haha: ok brew time ...:coffee:


----------



## mothercabbage

lupinerainbow said:


> Hopes- Think its because we have such a high teen pregnancy rate and a lot of over crowding problems in this area, I am unsure though only been here a few months :shrug: I dont think it should be a problem if the people are ready and responsible I dont see the issue, its just stereotyping the age group I guess :shrug:
> Puppycat- :rofl: obviously not :haha: will see what he says :) we been trying for 2 ½ years now.. which is rubbish, want 6 children at this rate will be lucky to get one :haha: Sounds like you had a lovely day :)
> 
> Night all, hope you sleep well :flower:
> 
> xxxxx

6!!!!!!!!!!! you want 6 :baby:'s...you are a hero!!! 3 is my lot! job done! :haha: hope you get your :bfp: soon hunni, and 21/2 years TTC is a real pain in the ass...:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: im off to work meh........................ 1 month 3weeks 3 days left :rofl:
not that im counting :blush:


----------



## mothercabbage

hope it flies by for you :flower: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## laurah8279

Morning Ding Dongs! :hi:

You all sound very bright and cheerful this morning? Good good! Weather is quite good here today, probably won't hold out for the weekend though! 

Going floaty clothes shopping tomorrow and I am going to buy my first item of :baby: clothing :happydance: Thinking a cute sleepsuit or something like that.

xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

happy 13 weeks laura!!! :happydance:


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey ladies, I'm off for a driving lesson, first in three months, quite nervous..


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Damita, still low?! I so hope you don't have another long cycle. I don't think I was around to congratulate you but managed to spot you graduated with great marks, well done! x

Thank you :hugs: :hugs:

I don't think I am ovulating :shrug: CD20 still low..


----------



## pk2of8

good morning luvs :hi:

i tried to read through and respond last night, but i fell asleep again :sleep: :haha: this morning dd1 is off to cheer camp, so i had to be up early with her to get her to the school for the bus. :dohh: such a bittersweet thing...so proud of her, but it makes me sad to think, this is my BABY!!!!!!!!! it really does feel like yesterday that she was little and brand new :cry: it all goes by way too fast. (pic of her this morning attached--EDIT: she wouldn't let me take a really good pic and this one doesn't do her justice, and she looks SO BEAUTIFUL and cute in her cheer clothes. she'll have her uniform on Sun and i'll get a good piccy then too)

anyway, so now i can't remember much of what i read last night before i fell asleep and i'm too lazy to go back and read it all again :dohh: 

damita, i think you're just not ov'ing regularly hun. :hugs: not that you're not ov'ing at all. i hope you get some answers at your next fs appt. not long to go now...

ladyb, it was great to hear from you sweetie! so excited for you and the next batch of ding dong :baby: :cloud9: yes, i am starting IVF...taking bcp's now and start meds to stimulate egg production in about 1 month. :happydance:

tink, puppy, MC, hopes, ...thank you so much for your support as always :kiss: some days i feel really good about all that's happening and other days i'm pretty freaked out and anxious and scared it's just not going to work. :cry: if i'm this emotional now, just wait til i'm taking the stims :dohh: good grief is that ever going to be crazy!!! :haha:

coral, i hope you're doing ok sweetie...i'm sure you're exhausted! :hugs:

lupes, honey i really feel for you. i'd try to do what some of the other ding dongs have suggested too and seek out another FS if possible or at least go back to your pcp and get the testing started. maybe if they get you a "real" diagnosis first the FS will have to pay closer attention then. :shrug: :hugs:

poppy, i hope you're having a wonderful relaxing time hun! :kiss:

and, i think i'm out now......can't remember any more :dohh::haha: we're going to look at more furniture today for ds, and then we only have a few more odds and ends to get (a couple of dressers/bureaus, etc) and then we'll be MOSTLY set in the house with furniture. enough that i won't have to keep doing these daily searches and all. :wacko: we've got movers coming on Monday to take care of the really heavy stuff and then it will be all the loads of boxing things up and carting it over and unboxing it all pfft :haha::dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00039-20110715-0752.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mothercabbage

your DD is gorgeous pk! just thought id say:happydance: just nipping on quickly DS has fallen asleep :yipee: so im going to grab 40 winks in between BH...they bad again today :dohh: xxxxxx


----------



## LEW32

Morning Ladies!

Hope everyone is well!

LadyB- so glad you could pop on hun! How is my due date partner doing???? We are so close now, but every day feels like an eternity tome!!! Wish I knew when little bubba was going to show her face!

Pk - your daughter is gorgeous! 

Lupine- that is terrible how you have been treated...I could understand if you had only been trying for a few months, but 2 1/2 years!!!!! Can you find another FS?

MC- sorry you are having such bad BH....I can't say that I have noticed too many of them and sometimes I am not sure if that is what I am feeling anyway..... My whole stomach tightens up sometimes when I am doing cleaning around the house or walking around alot...think that is BH?

Hopes- you have such a cute bump- you carry well - I carry in my hips, thighs, butt and arms it seems...lol

:hi: tink, coral, puppycat, damita, china, poppy, laura, caz and all the other ding dongs!!

I am in the single digit countdown- woohoo...


----------



## laurah8279

Excited for you Lew!!! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl happy friday wooppp well afm been the gym took dogs out picked my son up from funday at school weather her was lovely before now dull x x x


----------



## Hopes314

happy 35 weeks MC :)


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx hopes!...4 weeks 6 days tomorrow...ssounds better than 5 weeks :rofl:


----------



## LEW32

Hello again Ladies,

2 friends with their adorable babies just left- came over for a lovely lunch. Can't wait until I can add my little one to the mix!

I decided to take a pic- 38+5 - I think this shirt actually doesn't make me look as big as some of them! But maybe I am in denial - hehe
 



Attached Files:







38+5 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hopes314

nope, lew, shirt doesnt hide much.. your bump is definitely big :) wish that baby would hurry up and get out of there!


----------



## LEW32

LOL- me too Hopes.... 

I realized after looking at my 36/37 week pic that I definitely look like I dropped...what do you think?

First pic is 36+2 and second is today
 



Attached Files:







36+2 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 0









38+5 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## puppycat

Definitely dropped hun :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies not had a chance to read back but hope everyone is well 

I have my first scan tomorrow on 8+4 (LMP) or 8+2 (ovulation), i am so nervous!!! x


----------



## caz & bob

lew love the bump Defoe has dropped down jenn good luck with the scan x x x


----------



## puppycat

Check out my blanket ladies, just finished it :D
 



Attached Files:







blanket.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pk2of8

great job on the blanket puppy! very cute! did you make it as a gift for a baby? :thumbup:

MC, thank you sweetie :hugs: dd1 doesn't think she's pretty (we all know better and tell her different) b/c she has very large gaps in her teeth. :sad1: she's learned how to smile in a particular way so you can't tell in most piccies, but we're getting her braces soon. she's very very very self-conscious about it and a boy at church was making fun of her on wed night. :cry: but we're working with our ins to get her braces soon. the latest it will be is jan. :happydance: --- how did your BH go the rest of the day? hun, i'm worried about you with that. don't wait too long if you feel they're painful or coming too frequently you should call your mw or just go to the hosp sweetie :hugs:

lew your bump looks great hun!!! and you have dropped for sure!! :haha: can't wait to see pictures of your little princess!! :cloud9:

jenn yay!!!! first scan :wohoo: can't wait to see it sweetie :hugs:

caz, your chart is looking awwweeesommmme!!! :dust:

hopes, how's that hosp bag coming along?? :winkwink:

afm, just resting a little bit. been out all day getting more furniture. seems like a lot i guess but it's not as much furniture as the time we're putting into it b/c i REFUSE to go to the furniture store and pay full price so it's taking hours to find the good stuff on CL and then typically have to drive 30 mins to an hour to go pick it up. anyway, we're going back to the house in a bit to put ds' new bed together. we didn't have the right tools with us. :wacko: dh wanted to grill steaks tonight for dinner, but i think i'm going to just be too tired :sleep: :haha: and i'm defo going to wait to do more painting. i'm kinda bummed about it, but i want to be able to enjoy what we have left of summer too, so we'll maybe try to do one room at a time each month or something over the next several months. we have the movers coming on monday to move the big furniture. (did i already say that??) anyway, dh didn't want to try to move it all upstairs on our own b/c some of the pieces are extremely heavy and so forth, so we're just having them do a few select things and then we'll do the rest. so i guess we're making it official next week!!! :yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

lew, deffo dropped :happydance: and for some reason your earlier bump pic made you look bigger...i think my bump is shrinking!:shrug: either that or b/c baby has turned and is now engaged:shrug: xxxxxxxx

pk...how can she say she is not amazingly beautiful!!!:dohh: she is deffo one to watch the boys with...she will break hearts, as they say!! totally perfect young woman and tell her i said so, as for the teeth, braces will fix them! and she will be even more pretty!! :happydance: :yipee: for moving too!! sounds like a hectic time for you with painting, furnature and removals! urgh...i dont think i could be arsed tbh! lol, id stay put! :rofl: better take pics n let us see your new pad! :thumbup:..:hugs: xxxxx

asfm...:rain: here...:yipee: i love the rain on lazy days...plus its not too hot!! BH were coming regular every 15-30 mins last night for a few hours...wern't painful so i knew it wasn labour but very annoying :growlmad: almost pee-ing my self every 15 or so mins! :rofl: plenty of fluids n rest today...my :baby: has got 1 week 6 days in there to go..at least:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ding Dongs :wave:

Will catch up properly later, just wanted to check in with you all, miss my BnB time :hugs: 

Less sleep deprived here, Lily seems to be settling down again now. She's put all her weight back on and weighed 9lb 2 on Thursday :) lil fatty! :haha: 

Hoping your all ok, will reply to you all later once I get time so sit with a cuppa x


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies:hi:

I have had a little read through but brain is a fog. Hope you are all well. Good luck today Jenny with your scan, look forward to pics.

Lew not long now hun, can't wait to see your baby girl! You look great I think I looked bigger than you on my last pic.

Hopes you are getting so big, bet you have a little chunker in there!

PK your DD is gorgeous. Can't wait to see pics of your new pad.

Tink hows Lilyanne doing? I'm really trying with the BF but keep giving in to formula top ups which everyone keeps telling me is wrong :( The thing is Keira will nurse for ages and looks asleep most of the time but does suck and pause constantly. I try to stimulate her to wake her. Then eventually she falls off but as soon as I put her down she wants to nurse again. I do this back and forth for 2 or 3 hours then just get exhausted and give her a bottle and she drinks an oz or two then is content and sleeps for 2 or 3 hours:shrug: I'm not sure what to do.

Hi everyone else, sorry to miss so many of you out but I miss you all and think about you all often.

My mum came over and brought me lovely flowers yesterday and I had a delivery from her with 6 big baby girl balloons, they were gorgeous :) My Dad also came with a huge bunch of flowers. This is the first time he saw the baby and was smitten:cloud9:

My best friend has offered to pick up Chloe and Ryan today and take them to a family party. They are sleeping over hers after and spending Sunday there too. They are excited and it will be nice and quiet at home. She is a great friend! xx


----------



## coral11680

another pic :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0551.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## coral11680

MC not long now, those BH are getting stronger huh.


----------



## puppycat

Awww Coral :cloud9:

Will a digi work at 11/12dpo? pffffffffff NEED TO POAS!!!!!! :wacko:

*whispers* if I ov'd late like last month I could only be 9dpo - I'm going to pretend I'm not aware of this though!


----------



## coral11680

ooo puppycat, have you tested yet? not sure I would wait with the digi until at least 12dpo although I think I was 11dpo but had a strong line on the FRER


----------



## coral11680

few more pics, sorry people :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0573.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 9









DSCI0558.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7









DSCI0585.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 7









DSCI0596.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 7









DSCI0593.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## puppycat

I tested a few days ago but it was obviously BFN, I have only tested once but it was silly early, I need a wee now see so I'm pondering POAS Digi :haha: it's all I have!!


----------



## puppycat

Awww they're like peas in a pod hun x


----------



## coral11680

oh i see, it's up to you but I would save a digi. you need to order a bunch of IC's so you can poas day and night :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Lol I had a load of IC's but they kept giving me lines so I thought it wasn't worth the heartache :(


----------



## coral11680

might of been a bad batch puppy, I never had lines on them until I was preggo


----------



## puppycat

I follow the pregnancy test board on here and loads of people have had it recently too - not sure what's going on with them because I have used them for years and had no problem, all of a sudden they're giving lines to everyone - don't know if they've changed them in some way?

I caved anyway and BFN - POAS addiction fed :)


----------



## coral11680

oh no sorry for BFN puppy :hug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i got a tesco cheapey do you think i should test in a min or wait till Monday or Tuesday 9dpo and i have held my wee for 3 hours weather her is shit so just chilling all day x x x


----------



## Damita

Morning ladies :wave:

sorry about the bfn :(

No ovulation at this end CD21.. might be around next week as it is graduation week and my whole family are done :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Caz TEST!! :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Just back from my scan  It was amazing!

My bean measured exactly 8 and a half weeks and had a heart rate of 176bpm :cloud9:

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

do you think i should then are do you think its to early x x x


----------



## puppycat

Oh its definitely too early but i still would! 
Jen what fab pictures! Bet youre on cloud 9


----------



## caz & bob

aw jenn brill hun woopp x x x x


----------



## Jenny Penn

I am beyond happy, im just worried because since this morning i've had some brown blood. Only a tiny amount though not enough to mark my underwear just when i wipe. Anyone else have this? I have no pain and the Doctor today said it's probably normal x


----------



## puppycat

Was it a vaginal ultrasound?


----------



## Jenny Penn

No abdominal PC. It's more like streaks of old blood in beside my cm. . . tmi Could this just be from implantation? x


----------



## puppycat

I have no idea hun but if you're not in pain try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Have ordered tests from Amazon so I won't test until they arrive (unless AF arrives first!) Should be here next week :)


----------



## coral11680

aww cute bubba ding dong Jenny. so happy for you, what a strong little heartbeat!

Good luck testing caz. puppy you r not out yet. glad u ordered more tests! x


----------



## caz & bob

not going to now waiting till i am near to af x x x


----------



## Hopes314

lew your belly is definitelyyyyy lower in the second pic!! how exciting!!

puppycat love the blanket i wish i could make pretty things

pk the bag is... thought of :) i have been making a list. but it seems most of the thingson the list are things that will have to wait til the last minute because they are things we use often (cell charger, computer and charger, pillows, outfits for me and billy, etc.) it seems the only things i can really pack now are the baby stuff and diaper bag.. and the snacks! lol

coral- yes it may very well be a "chunker" in there :haha: I loveeee all those pics of new baby keira..she just looks so tiny and perfect! I bet it feels amazing :)

MC- better keep that baby in there another two weeks or so huh! Looks like maybe YOU'LL be the one not making mid august!

jenny-i had brown spotting on and off around the time you are at now in the pregnancy. If you are still able to see my FertilityFriend ticker down there, click on it and check it out, i have all the days of spotting marked on the chart way back at the beginning of the whole thing. Drs didnt know what to tell me at the time, but all turned out just perfect :) ...so far anyway :haha:

caz and puppycat- you POAS addicts :haha: come on bfps!


----------



## puppycat

Been having dull cramps all evening, wonder if my body's playing tricks or if I might be lucky this month - who knows!
Due AF Tuesday (if 28day cycle) so we'll see.


----------



## Hopes314

hmm puppycat i had the cramping as well, although it was so similar to af that i didnt even know it was a symptom until looking back on it :dohh:

i think the biggest change for me before BFP was boobs! they either got sore way earlier than before or way later.. dont remember which it was though. and for the first time in my life my nipples were actually a little sensitive/sore when i touched them. i guess everybody gets different weird little clues!


----------



## puppycat

Hmmm It's just like a constant dull ache, have had that yellow snot like cm too (TMI?) for about a week now. We shall see, I hate waiting!!!


----------



## pk2of8

MC :hugs: thank you so much hun :kiss: i will tell dd you said that :haha: 

coral so good to see you on here hun and the piccies are AMAZING...little Keira is beautiful!!! :cloud9: with the bf'ing hun, if Keira starts falling asleep while you are nursing, you need to make her uncomfy. move her around a bit (even though that would mean unlatching)...sometimes it really helps to undress her. tickle her feet. get her unwrapped where she's staying all warm and cozy...that keeps her sleepy. the older she gets she will feed better, but she's just doing what all newborns do now. and really, she's getting a lot more in those few minutes nursing than you realize. :hugs: 

hopes, i think for like an outfit for myself for the hosp, i tried to pack something that fit when i was in the 6 months pg or so range and that wouldn't fit me at term. that way i could get prepared :hugs:

puppy, sorry for the bfn sweetie :hugs: but i think it's early days yet for you hun. :dust:

caz....you need to test woman!!!! your temps look awesome!!! :dust:

tink, so glad you're getting more sleep sweetie :hugs:

afm, dh and i got 2 loft beds put together and set up today :yipee: we moved a whole load of boxes and clothes. we have to try to empty out our master bedroom and get it moved over tomorrow and the family room and den b/c the movers are moving the big furniture from those rooms for us on Monday so we need to have everything else cleared out. soooo tired :sleep:


----------



## pk2of8

oh and jenn...lovely scan pics sweetie :cloud9::hugs: and i don't think you need to worry about the spotting sweetie. as long as it's brown and it's only when you wipe....that's really fairly common in early pg. you're not having any other symptoms, so i wouldn't worry about it hun :hugs:

damita :hugs: did you say it's your graduation coming up?? that's so awesome!!! :yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Ladies, sorry I didn't get back yesterday :hugs: x

More replys later but quickly:

Coral agree with PK's advice, that is unfortunately life breastfeeding a newborn. However it does get better real soon, like now I'm sure you have woke up with some baloon bosoms lol so maybe she will be a little more satisfied now your milk should be coming in.
Also agree with PK about stripping them off, seems cruel but works. I tickle her feet, stoke her hair etc etc. I usually change Lily's nappy midfeed to wake her again, or just wind her and put her down for 5 mins, she's soon raring to go again. 3 weeks on and feed's take about a total of 30 mins and she feeds 3 and a half hourly roughly by day and wakes about 2 times in the night. So they do start to settle. Before long they can get all they need in about 15 mins, have no wind, and you have no sterilizing to do. So if you can ride out the frequent long feeds in the early days you will reap the benefits later. Have you tried feeding laying down for the nightfeeds? I give Lily a bottle of expressed milk with 1oz formula each night at about 10pm which she takes in her sleep almost, Its known as a dream feed and she will then go till about 3am so I get my little break then. Up to you though honey, its just worth a try as you may find you want to exclusively feed but don't have enough milk in the end with all the top ups. But if your happy giving her both then try not to beat yourself up :hugs: just remeber though that you will need to continue to top up and eventually increase the top ups as if you don't increase the breastfeeding you wont increase your milk and her demands increase all the time so it is in fact something that will eventually bring a stop to the breastfeeds altogether. However, i managed this sort of thing till about 3 months before i didn't have enough milk for the breastfeeds x


Jenny, so pleased for you honey, try not to worry about the little bit of blood. Lots of ladies have this in the first tri :hugs: x

BACK LATERS FOR EVERYONE ELSE :haha: Lily calling x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all
@jenny...loving the scan pics:happydance: i was one that had brown/red spotting in the early weeks, mine was quite a bit more that spotting for a day though, and look at me now...almost full term with a belly full of baby!! :yipee: so try not to worry! :hugs:

@pk...:hugs: xx

@coral...loving all the pics coming up on FB..:happydance: :hugs:

@tink...hows that :baby: today? i just wanna squeeze her cheeks when i see pics of your little Lilyanne!:awww: :hugs:

lew and ladyb...any signs yet??:dust: <---labour dust! :haha:

@hopes...i just think all these early signs are to tease me :haha: ill go over due(as always) but yeah as long as im past 37 weeks im ok if he wants to put in an early appearance:happydance:

i did a fun calculation yesterday on a thread i found on here, it estimates the weight of your baby...was just a bit of fun but my out come was 9lb 12!!!!!!!!!!! :argh: ill find the link so other preg Dingdongs can have a go :thumbup:
:rain: here and got :laundry: to do :dohh: :hugs: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/674397-worked-out-my-baby-weight.html


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey gals 

Bit of a selfish post sorry

Well I have started bleeding again not loads but fresh blood :-( No idea what is going on :-( Going to make appointment with doc tomorrow may be I have a infection :-( 

Was speaking to oh last night he yet again wants to wait until Mckenzie is at school (5yrs) or at nursery, I do think it is a good idea as Mckenzie is quite a handful but my heart is saying to try again now :-(


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies, just popping in before church.
Tink that's some good advice :hugs: - well done coral for persevering (sp?)

Feel relatively normal, not sure if its a preggo symptom or not! i'm usually questioning every little thing but nothing?!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well Sunday roast on the go weather crap so chill chill chill all day with oh and my son 10 dpo wooppp only going to test now if :af: is late x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sleeping bubs, sorry to hear your still bleeding, and also having to reconsider trying straight away. I hope you manage to come to a decision your both happy with, would be very sad if you carry on wanting to try and DH doesn't want to :hugs: Don't quote me but I'd guess this is your af, wasn't the other bleeding at around 3 weeks? Yes worth getting checked out. I had retained products of conception which caused infection after the birth of my 7 year old. I felt flu type symptoms (headache, aches and pains, fever, and clammyness) I also woke up in a lot of blood. The tell tale sign is usually a fever. Hope your ok honey x

PK, bet your shattered with all the moving, Its exhausing! Nice you have been able to get some new stuff for the house too, can't wait to see pics :) x

Caz, sensable idea to wait and test. I could never wait though :haha: fx for you honey x

Puppycat, a gal after my own heart with the stock of tests on order :haha: Can't wait for you to get peeing and fxing like crazy you start another run of BFP's on this thread x

MC, be interesting to see how accurate the prediction is. I loved seeing the pics of the 'men' cooking your tea on FB :haha: looked quite yummy actually :) BH's ok today? I love Lilyannes cheeks also :haha: soooooooo squeezable. Getting chubbier by the day now :haha: x

Hopes, Not sure If I said but your bump pic was very cute the other day, its MEGA :haha: how's you feeling today? x

Lew, loving your new bump pic, defo dropped! any signs yet? bet you have really had enough now :hugs: x


----------



## puppycat

OK Tink - first squinter - taken this afternoon only holding wee for an hour! I've done 2 and both have a line. Took it to my best friend who's 39weeks preg so used to squinting at pee sticks and she can see it :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0295.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 11









IMAG0299.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

DEFO A LINE THERE PC! :loopy: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH GOTTA TRY AND CONTAIN MYSELF :haha: xxxxxxxx Cant wait to see tomorrows, when do you get up? :haha: x


----------



## puppycat

Heh heh, I cried when it came up - seriously! Thanked the Lord and prayed it wasn't lying!

I'll be up about 8am (if I can hold my wee that long!)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

i'LL BE HERE WITH BELLS ON :) I think this is it for you :winkwink:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Tink is of few words due to one handed typing :rofl: x


----------



## puppycat

Heh, don't suppose you've got a spare minute to tweak :blush:


----------



## puppycat

Ahhh in which case scratch the last post!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!

Coral and Tink your photos of your Princesses on fb are just adorable  you both must be thrilled!

PC i totally see a line, i hope this is it for your FX and babydust to you x

PK, MC, Hopes and everyone else who gave me reassurance thank you so much x x x
I am still having old blood stained discharge today but am trying not to let it worry me which is obviously easier said than done lol I only have it when i wipe, it's still not enough to mark my underwear. I don't have any pain well except from a few twinges that im putting done to growing pain? The nausea isn't too bad just now just if i have a massive portion of food put in front of me or if it is fried food lol pregnancy makes me eat healthier!!! But my jeans are getting tight already. . . oh dear!

Hope babyd is ok? MC have you heard from her?

Love you all DD's x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Jenny, that's fab news the bleeding is ok. Sounds just fine to me :) I felt like healthier food when preggo myself! Lily is gonna have one heck of a photo album, I can't stop snapping :rofl: x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Tink i honestly feel fine and really don't have a bad feeling about the discharge so im going to stay positive! I don't blame you for being snap happy Lilly is too cute


----------



## coral11680

Wow Puppycat I see a line, look forward to tomorrows test! :yipee:

Tink thanks for the BF advice. I'm really trying but its not getting any easier. She was literally attached to me most of the day and still seems hungry. I think I'm just going to top up when I feel I need to and hope for the best. I have lasted longer than ever before:haha: 
Jenny as longs as its just alittle spotting I'm sure all is fine hun. :hugs:

The health visitor came today and Keira is down to 6lbs 2oz! she is so teeny tiny, much smaller than my other 2. They are coming to weigh her again Tuesday and I hope shes gained by then.


----------



## LEW32

Just a quick pop in.....

OMG.....i see a line pc!! So hope this is it 4u! 

Feel in quit nauseous now...so will write more later....nothin else reallyhappening w me..


----------



## Hopes314

coral- glad youre still sticking with the BFing, it sounds rough.. I had a BF class this past saturday and it was boring and useless and didn't help prepare me at all really. Hopefully I'll be able to stick to it! For such a natural, simple concept it seems so hard. My friend just had a baby and is struggling with it.

lew- i bet you are sooo past ready to get that baby out! I feel that way now and I still got some weeks to go. I feel for you, you must be so uncomfortable.. and you hardly even complain about it! :hugs: hopefully any day now!!

puppycat- i def see a line.. can't wait to see how your test goes in the morning, this could be it!! :happydance:

as for me, today was rough. i woke up soo nauseous it reminded me of first tri morning sickness. Then we had breakfast and went out for ice cream and went to the store to pick up a few things for dinner and by the time we got there I felt so weak and faint I could hardly make it though the 10 minutes standing up in the store. Then we went home and i did a couple dishes but was having sharp pains in my pubic bone area right down the middle, felt like i was going to split! Layed down in the air conditioning and was having a lot of the splitting pain and some period-ish cramps and tonsss of BH. I figured I'd lay down and relax first before freaking out and calling the midwife, but I really thought I was going to end up in the hospital trying to keep that baby in there a few more weeks! Anyway, I layed on my side and drank 6 bottles of water! ugh. not because i was thirsty but because i wanted to see if it would make it go away. Then I had a BM and came back and fell asleep on the couch lol. By the time I woke up I felt normal again lol. So I'm not sure if I was dehydrated, constipated, overheated, or tired that was causing my body to freak out lol.. but it is certainly initiative to actually start packing the hospital bag :haha:

My next midwife appointment is Wednesday, so I'll mention the pains but I dont think they will find it a concern seeing as it went away when I did those things. And they never seem concerned about ANYTHING. I could tell them my arm fell off and that I was going to try to put it back on, and they would say something like "oh ok, well it sounds like you are doing ok, just lay on your side and drink more water" :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all

@hopes..sounds like your having as much fun as me in the last few weeks, im getting regular BH..some really strong, not painful though..i cant wait until this is over, i want to be ME again...holding a baby in my arms not in my belly :haha: let us know what MW/doc says on wednesday! all will be fine im sure:thumbup::hugs: now go lie on your side n drink water :haha: xx

@tink...:rofl: @men cooking...they made a mess and it looked not too nice but it was actually a really nice dinner :haha: nom nom! :hugs: x

@pc...think i also see a line:happydance: :test::test: again!!!!!!!!!

@jenny....not heard alot from babyd...just the day of her scan..(monday) i think was the last time, she is suffering bad with MS:sick: poor thing, ill let her know you were asking and update on how she is when i hear something :hugs:

:hugs: all other DD's..:sleep: tired here! xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

agreed mc, wouldnt mind getting the baby out of my body either. then i can start trying to lose all the weight. ugh


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies. 
Just checking in quickly to say theres still a line this morning but it doesnt seem as obvious as yesterday. Hopefully some better tests will arrive today because these are pants!
Will catch up in a bit x


----------



## Hopes314

no worries puppycat, its not been long since your previous test so it probably isnt likely it would have gotten tons darker since then. my tests were always a litttle lighter with fmu somehow.


----------



## puppycat

Green OPK, blue HCG
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0300.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0301.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 8









IMAG0302.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hopes314

i think last pic hcg strip has a colored second line


----------



## mothercabbage

not sure i can see anything on these tests:dohh:...poppy had better luck with lines using a later pee that FMU..:shrug: maybe you are the same:hugs:

@hopes...have you been getting any pressure in cervis area? or lots of CM? and BH? i dont remember all of this in the last few weeks with my other two:shrug: maybe b/c i come on BnB:shrug: makes me look for signs etc??


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well son has gone school i have just gutted the house now chill in tell 2pm going watching my son in his school performance weather :rain::rain: her pc think i can see a line hun woopp x x x


----------



## puppycat

Going to get a superdrug test - those bad boys never lie!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: for SD :test: go for it PC :dust::dust::dust: FXd you get them 2 lines :thumbup:


----------



## Damita

Good luck with the testing PC!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning ladies!

Go Go Go Puppycat!!!!

MC n Hopes, LAY ON YOUR SIDE N DRINK YA WATER! :rofl: awww :awww: seriously its no fun is it? MC I like my dinner to look like that, so It looked good to me :haha: x

Lew :hugs: for the sickly feeling x

Coral, is your milk in yet? your doing fab just keeping it up now :hugs: you can only do your best, you have yourself and the other kids to think about too so be easy on yourself. x

Lily only woke once last night OMG :rofl: sleeeeeeeeeep oh how I've missed you. On the other hand she was unsettled all evening, gonna try keeping her up more in the daytime today to avoid the evening squirming. DH's birthday today, so a little busy but be back n forth to check on you all. FXing like crazy for PC's superdruggy :loopy: :dust: x


----------



## mothercabbage

i feel like ive drunk the ocean tink:dohh: and if i lie on my side anymore im going to become a banana shaped person with a bump!!:dohh: im hungry...egg mayo butty! nom nom! x


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies,

puppycat def see a line hunnie!

MC and hopes not now ladies soon you'll be joining the tired mummies club :haha:

Tink yes my milk came in on Thursday night. I am trying to stick with it but like that she takes a bottle too. She slept well last night too. She went to bed at midnight. Woke at 4. I nursed her and then she slept til 7.45! :haha: it was lovely.

she's calling now better go my :holly: are full!


----------



## mothercabbage

i cant wait to join the tired mummys club...ive been a member of it for 2 years+ already but cant wait to update my membership:yipee:


----------



## puppycat

Bfn :cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm sorry Puppycat ... dammit :cry: your not out yet though, you may still be building up the HCG, what DPO are you again? 10? :hugs: x

MC :rofl: @banana shaped person, good girl :awww: I think my post got lost the other day, did you go for the black and white pram in the end? x

Coral, sounds like Lily and Keira are doing the same outside as they were inside :haha: Lily has been the same, a cling on by day but pretty good at night. Its me that can't sleep for staring at her :rofl: and running around doing what I couldn't by day when she was attached to my boob. Like I say though, she's much better now. Will go a few hours in between after a good feed by day so I can't complain. I think I would have given a top up if I didn't have so much blooming milk, my problem is having too much Lily gags n gulps n gasps if I am too full. So I have to either wear a shield, or express before I feed if its been more than 2 hours. I have caved and ordered a swing for a little light relief by day :rofl: x


----------



## laurah8279

Sorry PC :cry: Hope you are ok :hugs:

Hey Coral, Keira Rose is totally gorgeous! I cant stop looking at her beautiful little face :flower:

Howdy all other Ding Dongs! :hi:

Its pouring it down here :rain: Hate it when it rains as it means I am just stuck on campus on my office with no where to go! Arrgghh!! Was going to go swimming today (bought a new cossie on Sat as my cahunas were totally busting out of my old one! :holly: ha ha!) but its too cold :cold:

Going to go and brag some lunch now (veggie soup with a cheese and ham sarnie on the side I think) then try to get through today. 

Hate Mondays!!! :hissy:

xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes looking forward to you joining the ranks MC, prepare for blissful zombification by newborn :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Laura! :wave: I love swimming myself, can't wait to get back in the pool. Can't bring myself to leave Lily yet though :rofl: :hugs: for Monday Blues, try and have a good one x


----------



## caz & bob

aw pc :hugs: hope its just a shy one x x x


----------



## coral11680

Oh no puppycat sorry Hun. :hug:

Tink I'm typing one handed. Just nursed. Keira and she's fast asleep. Hoping my milk is getting more filling now? I nursed her at 4am for about 45 mins then she slept til 7.45 then at 8 she had formula as me and dh had to go to ryans school assembly, he was nominated for an award :awww: so I had to leave the house! :haha:anyway I have nursed her now from about 11.30 on and off til 1.30 but now she's slept in my arms since. I'm scared to move in case she wakes and wants :holly: again! :haha: :rofl: 

Hey Laura :hi:


----------



## coral11680

Oh and I know what you you mean about being full because I hadn't fed her since 4am when I fed at 11.30 I was bursting and Keira was coughing and gulping! I would usually express some when I give a bottle of formula but was out and about. I have also been using the medela nipple shields a lot when my nipples are sore, they are great and she doesn't seem to mind them. I am debating whether to invest in the medela swing? I have the tomee yippee hand pump and it's working ok so far.


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies! 

Aww Puppycat, I hope the HCG just hasn't built up enough yet- I deffo saw lines on your last tests.....how strong are SD tests? Big :hug:

Hopes- I have felt the same way as you described when I exert myself too much- make sure you take lots of breaks...whenever I try to do too much, my stomach and back tighten up ALOT, and I usually feel wiped out and need to sit. Take it easy hun so bubs stays in there for at least a few more weeks!!!

MC- sorry you are feeling such strong BH- wonder if you will go early...hmmmm

Tink and Coral- hope you are both getting some rest. I will be attempting BF too and am definitely anticipating it to be difficult....hope I can learn something from you both- you are doing great!

AFM, my nausea disappeared this morning...was hoping it was a 'sign'....but I guess not. TMI, but I have definitely been having looser BMs the past few weeks....hoping my body is gearing up soon! Still 6 days until my due date...but feel like I am already overdue with how impatient I am - :rofl:

:hi: Laura, Jenny, China, Damita, Poppy, Caz, BabyD, and all my other DD buddies....


----------



## coral11680

yay 6 days Lew :yipee:


----------



## puppycat

SD are supposedly 10miu but don't know miu of others


----------



## puppycat

Just went to the loo (for the millionth time, and thinking wow this is a good sign me weeing all the time) and wiped to a tissue full of blood. Suddenly the crampy acheyness makes sense and the SD's too. So upset by those stupid lines on the other tests :cry:


----------



## PJ32

Hi everyone,

PC :hug: that sucks, stoopid IC's.


----------



## puppycat

That's the thing, I avoid IC's - these were from my local shop called Clear response.


----------



## PJ32

were they 3 in a purple box? I used them a couple of times and got mixed results. I'm sorry hun xx


----------



## Damita

:hugs: pc


----------



## mothercabbage

tink..yea i went for the black n white pram..i love it, and will love it even more with Rhys in! :happydance: i cant stop playing with it :haha: looking forward to joining you in tired mummy land, i know i will regret saying that :dohh::rofl: but it dont last forever and fully worth every tired min!

cant remember who said :hugs: for BH and maybe ill "go" early(think it was LEW)...i doubt it!! but heres hoping! :thumbup:..thanx for the sympathy though :hugs:

just to let you all know babydream is "ok" suffering with :sick: but getting there:thumbup: said to say hi to you all!:wave:

:hug: for bfn PC.them other tests need banning! fecking things! even i saw lines on the first set you did! xx

pj..:wave: hope your well long time no see :wave:

asfm...lazy day :haha: nothing new in the land of me! preparing for birth! thats my excuse and im sticking to it! :rofl:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all a total selfish post again will catch up properly when Mckenzie goes to bed (but just turend around he has fallen asleep on the sofa he wouldn't go down for a nap today!!!!) well he is in a bed now it was the first night last night bless him he did ok fell out a couple of times but its a really low toddler bed. 

Anyway got blood results bk today and Thyroid results are fine but iron levels are low but not doing another test until a months time. But seeing doctor tomorrow as still bleeding and getting pain again :-( Also got a odd rash doc thinks eczema but has spread a bit more now :-(


----------



## PJ32

Hi MC, not long to go hun, bet you can't wait now.


----------



## Hopes314

mc-yes i have the pressure too but not the cm i dont think. maybe youre wrong and you really will go early :)

puppycat :hugs: stupid hpts.

lew-how long will your dr let you go past your due date? (although maybe that wont even happennnn! :) ) fx!

sleeping bubs-hope its not PR, mine started out smallish and my regular dr said it looked like bad eczema. as for the blood test, do you take a vitamin? taking a regular vitamin or even a prenatal (because they are beefed up a bit) might be enough to put your iron levels back on track. good news about thyroid though!

tink :hi: hope you and lily are well. did the ecg end up coming back just fine then? i still cant believe those cheeks! :haha:


----------



## puppycat

PJ32 said:


> were they 3 in a purple box? I used them a couple of times and got mixed results. I'm sorry hun xx

Yeh, that's the ones. All 3 were positive yesterday :(


----------



## Jenny Penn

PC sorry for AF showing her ugly face *hugs* no wonder you are upset, those tests defo look ed positive :-(

Afm i am still having the brown discahrge when i wipe today but im still not overly concerned. I phoned the midwife and she said not to worry and it is actually normal for some women but i did take my nightshift off tonight because she thought it would be better to rest, FX it buggers off soon x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning team ding dong!
sb...:hugs: for the pain n discomfort,hope your ok :flower: xx

hopes...FXd i do go early,i just cant stop saying how im so ready to have this baby! must be doing the whole of BnBs heads in, :dohh: but its true...time to come out soon baby Rhys!! how are you today?? :hugs: xx

jenny...hope that pesky spotting fecks off! but like you said prob nothing to worry about! :hugs: xx

asfm...busy busy busy...think the nesting is kicking in today so im on with changing beds washing hoovering etc...even looked at the bedroom curtains and thought...they could do with a wash :rofl:....is poppy back tomorrow!:shrug: i hope so!! missed her! :yipee: still no postcard though!! you have some answers to give miss poppy when you get your ass on here! :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Feel like I'm going crazy - do you see anything? Yesterday there was no doubt in my mind it was BFN but today I think I see something - I realise bleeding is not a good sign but I have POAS issues...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0312.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0314.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

missing in action, sports day here for kiddos, be around this eve. Hope your all okeys x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have been the gym come back nipped asda now chill in weather is scrap still tink have fun watching the sports day hun x x x


----------



## LEW32

puppycat said:


> Feel like I'm going crazy - do you see anything? Yesterday there was no doubt in my mind it was BFN but today I think I see something - I realise bleeding is not a good sign but I have POAS issues...

PC- I think I see something in the second pic for sure....did you just pee on this one this morning??????
How much spotting are you having?

FXING hard for you hun...I hope it turns out to be real!

:hugs: to all my other DD...nothing much going on here....5 days...i feel like every day is an eternity. I have a doc appt tomorrow- going to ask how long they usually let you go past due before induction...obviously its a bit early to talk about that, but I need to know the longest possible scenario to prepare myself for it!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Lew. Did it this afternoon so not FMU. Using a mooncup so its hard to tell but very achey downstairs


----------



## mothercabbage

:nope: still cant see a second line PC sorry :hugs:
enjoy sports day tink:happydance:
lew...5 days eeeeeeeeeek :yipee:
asfm..BH are bad again today...is this normal?? im wel hydrated i drink water/juice all day to try to keep them at bay but no...they still come and cripple me(in an uncomfy/pee myself way) rather than hurting!:growlmad:


----------



## sleeping bubs

well went and saw doc today not anemic red count hb is fine its white blood count which is below normal but he did say prob normal for me cos of the chemo but having another blood test in a month to loo. But he did give me some tablets for the bleeding the try and stop it and then wait for normal period. He gave me Mefenamic Acid got to take 3 times a day until bleeding stops but if carry on go back and see him. However these tablets to make TTC harder but not intending to stay on them for long. Down side is got to pay for tablets now ;-( £7.40 a time. 

Hope sports day is ok Tink

PC sorry I don't see a line hugs 

Lew wow that comes around quick

Caz how are you?

MC thanks for the well wishes tbn I can't really remember BH but guess your body is getting ready


----------



## Hopes314

sleeping bubs glad things are being taken care of, hope you feel ok :hugs:

mc-hope you are feeling ok too.. your BH are making me kinda exciteddd, maybe rhys is just as anxious as you are :) I've been getting more BH and pain very low in abdomen and back, slept with ice all over me last night lol. mw app tomorrow but they wont say anything lol "lay on your side and drink water" :dohh:

OH and i have a "newborn care" class this evening, hope it isnt silly or boring. If its not hands on, OH seems to fall asleep at these classes. makes me angry!


----------



## caz & bob

sb ok thanks hun x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Evening all :wave:

Sports day was ok, same thing every year though, wish they would make it a little more interesting! Oh well, kids all had fun :happydance:

MC, I do hope all these BH's are your body gearing up for a nice earlish (but not too early) labour. However, if It was happening to me I would get checked out if I didn't have a midwife app soon. I say so cause If they are strong you wanna check little Rhys is still happy in there. Also a UTI (which sometimes go unnoticed) could cause such symptoms. The other reason is that it could just be you have an irritable uterus, and the midwife might have some ideas for helping to keep you comfortable and keep little Rhys safely inside till its his time. I wouldn't be worried though honey, I just think It would be reassuring for you and helpful to know if there is a reason for them. x

Hopes, hope you enjoy your class. My DH fell asleep during everything :rofl: annoying isn't it?! FX its a good practical class and you get a lot from it x

Caz, chart still looking good honey! so FX for a BFP in a couple of days for you :dust: x

Lew, I went overdue with 3 of my babies, you TRUELY have my sympathy. Everyday is indeed an eternity :hugs: x

PC, your having such a rotten time with them tests :hugs: I'm not so sure I see a line on the superdrug :( How is the bleeding, defo af? x

Yay, Poppy back soon! :loopy: missed her also :hugs: x

Coral, when I said I had caved and ordered a swing, I meant a chair swing not the breast pump. Not sure if you thought that? I have 2 already, brought another on ebay so i can express from both boobs at the same time. I am a big fan :) liking the calma bottle also, how are the breastflows? x

Sleepingbubs, sorry your having all this to deal with. Hope the bleeding stops soon x

ASFM zzzzzzzzzz going nunnites soon am shattered x


----------



## puppycat

Hi Tink, it's def AF, still bleeding and still red. My neighbour suggested doing the same test again as I got BFP on and it's stark white so it must have been another chemical x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Massive hugs PC :hugs: :hug: :hugs: x


----------



## caz & bob

aw so sorry pc hun fx its a nice sticky one next cycle x x x


----------



## China girl

:hi:ladies,

I hope all is well:hugs:


----------



## Damita

sorry pc :hugs;


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Evening all :wave:
> 
> Sports day was ok, same thing every year though, wish they would make it a little more interesting! Oh well, kids all had fun :happydance:
> 
> MC, I do hope all these BH's are your body gearing up for a nice earlish (but not too early) labour. However, if It was happening to me I would get checked out if I didn't have a midwife app soon. I say so cause If they are strong you wanna check little Rhys is still happy in there. Also a UTI (which sometimes go unnoticed) could cause such symptoms. The other reason is that it could just be you have an irritable uterus, and the midwife might have some ideas for helping to keep you comfortable and keep little Rhys safely inside till its his time. I wouldn't be worried though honey, I just think It would be reassuring for you and helpful to know if there is a reason for them. x
> 
> Hopes, hope you enjoy your class. My DH fell asleep during everything :rofl: annoying isn't it?! FX its a good practical class and you get a lot from it x
> 
> Caz, chart still looking good honey! so FX for a BFP in a couple of days for you :dust: x
> 
> Lew, I went overdue with 3 of my babies, you TRUELY have my sympathy. Everyday is indeed an eternity :hugs: x
> 
> PC, your having such a rotten time with them tests :hugs: I'm not so sure I see a line on the superdrug :( How is the bleeding, defo af? x
> 
> Yay, Poppy back soon! :loopy: missed her also :hugs: x
> 
> Coral, when I said I had caved and ordered a swing, I meant a chair swing not the breast pump. Not sure if you thought that? I have 2 already, brought another on ebay so i can express from both boobs at the same time. I am a big fan :) liking the calma bottle also, how are the breastflows? x
> 
> Sleepingbubs, sorry your having all this to deal with. Hope the bleeding stops soon x
> 
> ASFM zzzzzzzzzz going nunnites soon am shattered x

thanx tink...im at MW on friday...shall i wait until then do you think? ive had UTI's before and i dont think i have one unless its a "silent" one:shrug: also ...ive heard of irritable uterus, thought it was worse than this though so i dismissed it, but now BH are waking me up...i dont know?? _if_ i have that...what do i do...?? i should google it:thumbup: i wont go into early labour will i...FFS cabbage shut up lol.sorry tink:dohh: i read up on BH and it said if you get more than 4 in an hour then ring care giver...well i can get double that some hours and none the next...so feck knows??..gonna read back now when ive made a :coffee: thanx for the advice n info tink :hugs::hugs: (2 lots of hugs,1 is for lilyanne!) xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: PC...i did see lines on the first lot of tests you did but none on the others, maybe it was a chem..:hugs: xxxx

:wave: damita and china:hugs: hope your both well

hope all MIA ding dongs are well too!! :hugs: to you all!! 
asfm....have a friend coming round for a brew in half hour so best get some clothes on rather than OH t-shirt n trackies! :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just chill in today with oh no gym x x x


----------



## pk2of8

Hey sweeties-- we've made the move and we're in the new house now :yipee: still have a lot of cleaning up to do in the old house and various packing then unpacking to do but the bulk of it is finished, thank God! We hired movers for the big and heavy furniture. BEST DECISION EVER!!!!!!!!! It took them abt 2 hrs total what wld have taken me and dh abt 2 DAYS to do!! :haha: anyway, I'm on my phone so hard to say much. We won't have internet set up at home til 28th July. SUCKS. So I'll try to keep up reading posts on my phone but probly won't be able to respond much til then. Ugh. PC sorry for bfn hun :hugs: miss u all and I'll post piccies once we get internet back :kiss:


----------



## caz & bob

pk glad your in now hun :yipee: x x x


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies! 

This is going to be a quick selfish post....

This is a question for all the ladies who have had babies before.....
Have you ever had this?

I woke up at 2:45am with strong period-type cramps....they were almost constant for over an hour..... I couldn't even really time them because they didn't really let up....
i actually ate something and chugged a glass of water and was able to finally go back to sleep at 4:30ish.
Today its a bit better, but still not feeling right. Has anyone had this? I assume its NOT contractions as the pain was constant and didn't seem like my stomach was tightening up like I imagine it would.

IDeas?


----------



## puppycat

Oooih Lew maybe your body is gearing up for labour hun


----------



## mothercabbage

not sure lew, maybe a sign things are starting! :happydance: with my 2 lo's it started as period type pains and gradually got worse...maybe it was a false start..but that is a good thing, i bet labour starts soon for you!! xx:yipee:


----------



## caz & bob

woopp lew not long hun x x x


----------



## Hopes314

so tired, just checking in real quick before i go back to bed. midwife appointment this morning went fine. baby is head down again in pretty much same position, hopefully to stay this time! blood work came back and im anemic so will start an extra 60mg iron supplement tonight on top of the 30mg that is already in my prenatal. hello constipation.

also midwives told me they dont bother doing cervical checks for dilation and effacement and all that. they said when i get the strep b test done in 2 weeks, they will check then if i want, and otherwise its kinda just by request. im surprised, anyone i know whos had a baby here had that checked regularly after 36 weeks. i guess it really doesnt matter though, like we discussed on here before, its rather irrelevant most of the time.


----------



## laurah8279

Hi Ding Dongs!! :hi:

So excited for you and your new house PK! You know what they say, new house, new :baby:. Thats what happened to us anyway! 

Sorry PC :hugs: Next cycle for sure will have a sticky beanie :thumbup:

So I am going out for dinner tonight with the people from work. I HATE not being able to have a glass of vino tinto!!! :cry: Totally miss it on occassions like this but hey ho, got something much more exciting on the way instead! :thumbup:

Thank you so much Coral for recommending the Angelsounds Doppler. We heard the :baby: heartbeat for the first time on Monday night! :dance: Was totally amazing! I just sat there for about half an hour listening to it get louder, then quieter, then louder again, then moving around, then quieter...totally awesome!! :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

:happydance::happydance: *IM BACK *:happydance::happydance:​
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: missed you all and looks like i got loads to catch up on :hugs: got back at 7am today and not slept since Monday night so bit tired, but get an early night once korben asleep. Turkey lovely but tempreture got to 45-47 last 3 days and couldnt sit in it... as for tan im like a zebra cos i couldnt get my back done with bump in the way :haha: They should have sunbeds with a huge hole in the middle to cater for pregnant women n allowing them to sunbathe on their fronts pmsl.


----------



## sleeping bubs

welcome back Poppy hope u had a great time

Just made a carmerlised Red onion, tomato and goats cheese tart can't wait to eat it lol proud house wife moment I never cook from scratch hopefully the start lol 

Will look back after tea


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo::wohoo: YIPEEEEEEE:wohoo::wohoo:​hope you had a brill time!!!look forward to [email protected] a sun lounger with hole in!! :haha:... been tooo quiet with out you around poppy!!! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Awww im glad to be home tbh, way too hot whilst pregnant and few days got some horrid BHs think cos i wasnt drinking enough fluids, dont think you feel secure if far away from home if anything went wrong.


Anyways how you feeling MC you still getting bad BHs? :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Hi Ladies!

Welcome back Poppy - we missed you!

I am hoping I go into real labor tonight or tomorrow- I am having brown discharge- so think my pains last night definitely dilated me!

I have an appt on 7pm tonight (midnight for you UKers) and hope they give me some good news! Maybe I will even go into hospital tonight??????

Been having on and off period-type cramps...nothing too overwhelming, but definitely noticable!


----------



## mothercabbage

eeeeeeeeeeeeek lew sounds good!! :thumbup: get walking or running up n down stairs!!

poppy i get BH regular as contractions!! :shrug: will ask whats to do at MW on friday...classed as full term next week so not too worried...tried resting, drinking etc...they still come:dohh: xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh MC like you say Rhys can come anytime now :happydance: excited muchly lol.

Lew our next little ding dong coming anytime now :yipee:

There is going to be quite a gap after you, MC and Hopes for a new little ding dong isnt there or am i missing someone?


----------



## mothercabbage

ladyb is due shortly....not sure after us:shrug:...is it YOU our poppy!! :yipee: xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

poppy glad your back hun hope you had a nice time hun x x x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Welcome home Poppy! I missed you lots!!!

Lew good luck for your appointment today  sounds like bubba will be here shortly x

PK congrats on moving into the new house!

Hi to everyone else too. . . my mind has gone blank lol 

Afm my spotting has finally buggered off, woohoo! 
x x x


----------



## LEW32

MC- sounds like you might be RIGHT behind me :) definitely ask at next appt but sounds like you won't make it to your due date to me!

EEEKKK- I am nervous now... I will be REALLY disappointed if they tell me at my appt that nothing is going on and its all in head...better be a bit more dilated now at the very least. I am going to throw the last minute items into my bag for hospital just in case!
Agh! Getting kinda scared now actually!


----------



## LEW32

Jenny - good to hear your spotting has stopped! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: for spotting fecking off!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:argh: LEW i may say im ready for baby to come but do i mean it!! :nope: :haha: i still think ill be tortured like this until mid-late august! :dohh: ah well!! hell come when hes ready! :awww: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww Jenny just noticed your avatar :hugs: little gummy bear :haha: glad spotting had piddled off


----------



## Hopes314

lew fx your appointment goes well and something is happening!!

poppy glad you are back :)

jenny its about time the spotting stopped huh. hopefully its gone for good, you dont need the stress. (although you were taking it so well and being so optimistic :) )


----------



## LEW32

Back from my appt....I am now 75% effaced and 1+ dilated and baby in zero station.....because of bloody show (ewww) she said it's a good chance I will go into labor in next 24-48 hrs! Come on little girl!


----------



## Hopes314

ahh lew how exciting!! its about time! hope you will let us know :) cant wait to see pictures of her when its all said and done :)


----------



## puppycat

Good luck Lew x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: no gym got to take my oh mum docs for bloods done then chill chill chill good luck lew hun x x x


----------



## poppy666

Woohooooooooooooo good luck Lew :happydance::happydance:

Morning everyone :flower: had a good sleep now start on the mass washing :dohh: pop on later when everyone is about :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

:wave: morning Pops - missed you :hugs:

I'm confused - AF arrived late Monday (as you know) and finished last night?! Just spotting now and Monday was just spotting really. I would've expected full beam after chemical?


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: poppy, :happydance: nice avatar! :happydance:
im in to the 20/something days to go!! eeeeeeeek:yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: PC! :hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

Poppy glad your back, I hope you had a wonderful time :hugs:

Caz, chart looking good :thumbup:

Lew, not long now so excited for you!!:hugs:

:hi:Hiya MC, Puppy, Hopes and all the DD's


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey honeypots :hugs:

Glad to have you back Popsy!!!!!!!!!! :loopy: you have certainly been missed x

Lew fab news honey, really hoping it won't be too long now for you. Defo sounds like your making progress :hugs: x

Puppycat, don't really know what to say honey. It may or may not have been a chemical right? no real way of knowing I guess but I'm FXing like crazy this cycle is your cycle :hugs: x

Heard from Phoebe the other day, and she sends her love to you all! 

Will come back later, need to get on a little whilst Lily sleeps. Got a mountain of clothes to iron / put away. So I'm joining Pops in the laundry racket for the afternoon :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey China, was actually just thinking of you. :dust: for coming 'O' x


----------



## pk2of8

Hello my sweeties :hi:

POPPY!!!!! So glad u'r back hun and had a nice vaca :wohoo: missed you sweetie :kiss:

Lew, :thumbup: awesome progress!! Will u be able to keep us updated while u'r I the hosp?

China, been missing u hun :hugs: hope u'r ok sweetie xxx

MC, I thk u'r having preterm labor hun. I cld be totally wrong and certainly don't mean to scare u or anythg, it just sounds an awful lot like it. :hugs: I'm glad u'r going to see MW tmw sweetie :thumbup:

SOooooo cazzzzzzzzzz any news????????????? I need to sneak a peek at ur chart after I finish typing this.... FxxXxxxxxxxxxx :dust::dust::dust:

Tink, I need to do laundry too :wacko: but half of it's still at the old house (the dirty half) :haha: and thx for letting us know abt our phoebles too sweetie :hugs: hope she can catch up with us soon xxx

Coral, hope u'r doing well hun :hugs:

Jenn, so glad the spotting has stopped. That is worrisome even when it's just a little :hugs:

PC, that is strange abt ur bleeding hun. I thk our bodies just become creatures unto themselves and play dirty tricks on us while we're ttc :wacko: I'll be praying u get ur bfp soon tho sweetie. :kiss:

Hopes, sounds like u'r moving along sweetie :hugs: u don't have much longer :happydance:

Damita, how r thgs going for u sweetie? It's been nice to see u back here a little more :hugs:

PJ, u'r looking good too hun :hugs: (well what I can see from the teeny tiny avatar pic that shows on my phone) :haha:

I can't remmy if I'm missing anybody now :dohh:

Afm, we're getting television hooked up this morning. Then to the specialist to have the first sample for dh's semen frozen. I'm relieved abt that. Will be good to know we have some "on reserve" :winkwink: we're going to try to do that 2 or 3 more times but it's expensive. All of it is :wacko: not much else going on here. Just more moving stuff.... :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Thanks Tink:hugs:

Pk, I'm okay, just staying quiet and roaming around BnB.
Glad the moving is over for you...moving sucks!!!
Praying for both of us:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

pk not testing yet hun mon,tue if af is late my cycles on clomid are 28 to 33 hun cd 30 today so not long to wait x x x


----------



## China girl

FX'd for you Caz:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I got flaming THRUSH :growlmad: Just thought id share that :haha:

PK cant wait to see pictures of your new house lovely, you got a lot on atm must be draining, but roll on IVF im very excited :happydance::happydance:

Hows everyone else?


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ladyb is due shortly....not sure after us:shrug:...is it YOU our poppy!! :yipee: xxxx

Not sure if its me but if it is its quite a while to wait so fx'd we get some more BFPs from the last of our ding dongs :winkwink::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## phoebe

Hellllllllllllooooooooooooooo!!!!:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Apologies i have been missing in action. Have just been so tired and trying to find my mojo with this motherhood thang lol. All is well back here, well most of the time. Have had a few ups n downs, but Tink thank god has kept me on the straight and narrow with the invaluable advice and tips. Would be lost with her and advice. I am such a newbie and trying to figure things out. So i expect i have missed absolute truck loads on here, but did see about Lew Good luck girly :thumbup: xxxxxxxxx Glad u had a good holiday Pops xxxxx Cabs n Hopes soz to hear the Bh's are giving u both gip, nawty bumpkins lol. Not long now girls xxxx PC sorry to hear about u hun, fxd crossed next time lovely big hugs xxxx PK thanks for ur gorgeous comments the other day, so really thoughtful and kind. Good luck with the house move and IVF xxxxxx China hows u diddling my sweet? hope ur well, missing u and all my other DD's immensely xxxxxxxxxx Corally hows it going with young Keira? big hugs my lovely xxxxx Damita, Jenny, Regal, PJ, Sleeping, Lupes, LadyB, BabyD, MommyV and anyone i have failed to mention, i hope u are all well and tickety boo xxxxxxxx Well cant stop for long as me man is cooking my tea :thumbup: b4 Madam Florence wakes up hehehe. Will try and get back on here tom and do those flipping photos, though i imagine u have seen all the FB ones by now. Cant believe its been 4 weeks since i had her, time flies in 1 respect, but doesnt if u know what i mean. Well getting bleary eyed looking at keyboard now. Am hoping to hit the hay pretty early if i can, god i never knew what it was like to try and grab sleeps at every opportune moment!!!:haha::haha: Well big hugs to u all. love u all very much and once i properly find my way i will be on here pestering u all for advice. Tink must regret giving me her number :wacko::dohh::haha:
TTFN my Darlings xxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## ladybeautiful

Just a quickie from my phone... :hi: 

LEW thats exciting!!! All the very best and wish you a speedy an easy labour an delivery! Will be thinking of you :hug:

Hi everybody else, sorry being short in my post but just thought of updating you all with the news that................ 
.............. There is no progress to report :( official due date is 25th. Saw doc on Tuesday she saidcervix still closed (sigh). I'm going again tmrw to get an nst done. If I don't go into labour spontaneously by 25th night, doc said he wants to induce that same night. Oh well, we'll see. ..

Anyway, love n hugs to u all. MC, I had bad Braxton hicks all through second n third tri.. But do get them checked out if they're very bothersome Hun :hugs:

Oh and BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO BABYD, JENNY AND PJ!!!!! so those were the bfps I missed!!!! :D :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Aww phoebe lovely to hear from you :hugs: love your avatar piccy Florence is such a cutie :kiss:

LB im praying you start on your own, but if you dont all the best on the 25th lovely and cant wait to hear the news and safe arrival of your little ding dong :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: 
@poppy...nice! real nice of you to let us in on your thrush prob :haha:...nah kiddin' hope its not too bad, hate that!! :hugs: xx

@ladyb...nice to see you online, best of luck for spontaneous labour rather than getting induced! :hugs: xx

@phoebe...:wave: dum dum...glad you got tink helping you out! being a mum is a testing time but im sure youll get the hang of it!...when you do..let me know..im still clueless sometimes :rofl::hugs:xx

@pk...im not sure what is going on with me, just think its pre labour crap going on, will still be here in 4 weeks with my bump no doubt :dohh: xx :hugs:
heads gone blank...:dohh: got headache and feeling :sick: so going for a relaxing bath in a mo hope all DD are well xx


----------



## poppy666

Arghhh MC Thrush is a bitch :growlmad: forgot to send OH to chemist to get some Canestan, but heard natural yoghurts good? Only got Thomas tank engine yoghurts in fridge which flavour do you recommend Strawberry or Rasberry? :rofl:

Guess i'll have to wait till tomoz to buy the cream huh :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

thomas the tank engine yogurts :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: if it gets worse overnight i'll be tempted lol. Havnt DTD for 22wks so tried it on holiday then get thrush pfft told OH he can wait till bubba's out now pmsl


----------



## Hopes314

happy 36 weeks mc :)


----------



## mothercabbage

id have gone with strawberry poppy :rofl: 

thanx hopes!:happydance: full term next week! :yipee: MW app today, good job NHS send texts i was going at 1115am for app...:dohh: its at 12pm!! :haha: dickhead!


----------



## poppy666

Happy 36wk MC :yipee::yipee::yipee:

Morning everyone :flower:

Not much to report just going to get some cream and tea for tonight, still catching up on washing worst bit of the holiday blahhhhhhh.


----------



## coral11680

hey ladies :hi:

welcome back pops! glad you had a nice holiday. I never thought about sunbathing on your front with a bump :haha: must be very akward. 

MC congrats on 36 weeks :yipee: not long now!

Hi pheebs glad to see you around. Give little Florence a big kiss from me :kiss: it is hard, are you breasfeeding? I'm having a hell of a time with it. I'm topping up with formula as she only seems full after that. :shrug:

PC sorry Af arrived hun :hugs: 

Tink hey hun hows you and chubby chops Lily :awww: she is so cute x

Lew and Ladyb hope you guys have your babies asap!! need to see pics of more baby ding dongs!

hi everyone else, hopes, Jenny, Laura, Pk, and anyone else I've missed.

afm been very bluesy the last few days, seem to cry at the drop of a hat :( hopefully will shake it off soon. Doesn't help that the kids are off now and driving me barmy already! :wacko: I'm breastfeeding but topping up with formula and also pumping, its so tiring. Also I went to the school the other day and the mums were cooing over the baby, then one of them who might I add is no super model commented to me that I still had a belly!! cheeky bitch. It was only a week after I had her! I was so shocked I didn't know what to say. I must of missed when she came to school after her baby looking like Victoria Beckham! :haha:.........anyway the health visitor came today and checked Keira over and weighed her, she's up to 6lbs 9oz now so thats good! xxx


----------



## laurah8279

Afternoon Ding Dongs! :thumbup:

How are we all? I have just had the smallest Jacket Potato in the world and not surprisingly, it hasnt filled me up. Followed it with a 4 finger kit kat though which will hopefully do the trick! :haha:

Sorry AF arrived PC :hugs:

How are you and the little princess doing Tink? Well I hope :flower:

Hope you are coping ok Lew, not long to go now!! :happydance:

Hey Coral, sorry you are surrounded by the little devils for the next 6 weeks! You should have slapped the witch in the face for saying that, cheeky cow! 

Love your Pic Poppy, its lovely :thumbup:

Hope your Midwife appt goes well MC. Happy 36 weeks!!! 

All other Ding Dongs, hello and hope you are all ok!! 

xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all..hope your all well

MW app went fine, long delay to get seen but got in aventually....urine weight etc fine bump measuring 1 week behind :yipee::haha: maybe i wont have another 9lber!! 

:hugs: coral for that bitch at school...of course you still have a belly...youvre not long had a baby!! :gun: want me to come and hormone attack the bitchbag!:gun:

:hugs: to all other dingdongs xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me on to clomid cycle 5 fx i get my bfp this month i have got bloody thrush and don't think i can take a pessary why af is he been the gym had a really good work out and i am going to have a drink tonight not had one for 4 or 5 month x x x


----------



## puppycat

Sorry Caz, I honestly thought this was your cycle :hugs:

MC :happydance: for everything being fine and dandy with bump

AFM spent the day tidying one of the bedroom's today, I hope to have a friend staying next week so it needed sorting. DH's son stays in there when he comes ver so it was full of boys toys and clothes etc. Looks much better now.

Sorted Laura's old clothes too, put everything that was too small in bags up in the loft. Very productive day :)


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> hey ladies :hi:
> 
> welcome back pops! glad you had a nice holiday. I never thought about sunbathing on your front with a bump :haha: must be very akward.
> 
> MC congrats on 36 weeks :yipee: not long now!
> 
> Hi pheebs glad to see you around. Give little Florence a big kiss from me :kiss: it is hard, are you breasfeeding? I'm having a hell of a time with it. I'm topping up with formula as she only seems full after that. :shrug:
> 
> PC sorry Af arrived hun :hugs:
> 
> Tink hey hun hows you and chubby chops Lily :awww: she is so cute x
> 
> Lew and Ladyb hope you guys have your babies asap!! need to see pics of more baby ding dongs!
> 
> hi everyone else, hopes, Jenny, Laura, Pk, and anyone else I've missed.
> 
> afm been very bluesy the last few days, seem to cry at the drop of a hat :( hopefully will shake it off soon. Doesn't help that the kids are off now and driving me barmy already! :wacko: I'm breastfeeding but topping up with formula and also pumping, its so tiring. Also I went to the school the other day and the mums were cooing over the baby, then one of them who might I add is no super model commented to me that I still had a belly!! cheeky bitch. It was only a week after I had her! I was so shocked I didn't know what to say. I must of missed when she came to school after her baby looking like Victoria Beckham! :haha:.........anyway the health visitor came today and checked Keira over and weighed her, she's up to 6lbs 9oz now so thats good! xxx

Hi Coral, yes i am BF'ing but am struggling tbh. Florence is such a hungry pup, am having to top up with formula also. Did express for 2 wks as she had oral thrush which has cleared now but we're back on the same old boat as b4. Just dunno what to do now:shrug: Times like this i think that maybe just formula is the only option. Also madam has been awake since 3am with 2 hours broken sleep today, so one is hanging and again dunno what to do with her. So guys i am open to suggestions lol. Was visited by h-visitor today and Flo's put on 6ozs and is up to 11lbs:happydance: so i cant be doing much wrong but need to sort the sleep issue out asap, as i am beginning to feel very punch drunk:haha::drunk: I would have told that woman her fortune if that had of been me, cheeky be-atch!!!:growlmad: I hope ur other LO's stop driving u mad hun and that u get some rest. Big hugs xxxxx

Happy 36 weeks dum dum:happydance::hugs::kiss::happydance: xxxxx

Hi Caz sorry to hear the witch got u, have a drink or 3 for me too hun. Better luck this cycle lovely xxxx:hugs::hugs:

Hi all other DD's big hugs all round xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Phoebe my opinion would be go with your gut feeling, Florence has had the best part of your milk in the first few weeks so switching to formula isnt a big problem and dont feel your letting her down cos she's a good weight :thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Phoebe my opinion would be go with your gut feeling, Florence has had the best part of your milk in the first few weeks so switching to formula isnt a big problem and dont feel your letting her down cos she's a good weight :thumbup:

thanks poppy, i am thinking the same, have given it 4wks now and am clutching at straws now. And tbh i think i made things worse as i've just discovered that my caffiene intake crosses into the BM:dohh: But i have only been drinking the coffee/coke to keep me awake!!!! As ihave been up since 3am. Cant chuffing win:wacko: Any hot tips on the sleeping issues? Lil madam has just decided to doze off now, but this is how we end up with the 3am problem, its doing me in so fecking tired:cry: do i wake her or leave her be?? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Phoebe just a couple of suggestions from when I had Laura, I think parenting is a very personal thing so feel free to pick and choose which you want to do :hugs:

1) Defining day and night by noise/light. Don't try and be quiet during the day if she sleeps, make sure you don't make people whisper etc, define that day = noise and night = quiet. Make sure you get your sleep when she sleeps too :hugs:

2) If BF works for you then do it, if not then don't. It really is that simple. The main point is to feed her, if she's getting fed by formula and putting on weight and is happy then you're on the right path. BF is hard and so tiring, plus everyone has some tip or other on how you SHOULD or SHOULDN'T DO THINGS.

3) Mum knows best. Don't question yourself honey because you know her so much better than anyone else could possibly know her. She is still so new and getting to know you are mummy, and trusting you. She has so much to learn and so do you :hugs:

4) There will always be challenging times in parenting; BF/bottle, weaning, nappies/towels, vest/no vest, etc and people will always think they know more then you.


----------



## poppy666

Takes babies a while to get into sleeping patterns. Think if your putting her on formula do it as soon as and give her an evening bath then bottle see if that settles her.

Cow and Gate Comfort 'which is lighter on the stomachs than normal Cow and Gate' i can recommend only cos i used it with korben when he got Colic, not sure about SMA etc tho


----------



## phoebe

Thanks for ur advice and tips girls:thumbup: Am deffo considering the full time change over to FM, the Bf, expressing were taking so long on top of caring for her. Glad u said that it takes a while for :baby: to get a pattern. As i have been asked by family and friends if she is in a routine yet. I'm like WTH!!! I'm only just getting used to having her here and still feeling tender from the C-section. But i do believe i'll be able to try and get something going with the bath, bottle and bed effigy, now that FF will start. Thanks again sweetys. Well the calvary has arrived in from work, so i am going to grab me a nappette lol. Big hugs, will try and get back on here laters. Much love xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey guys, sorry will catch up tomorrow. Feeling pretty low :cry:

Lily's blood spot results came back 'inconclusive' for Cystic Fibrosis. Whilst the odds are good she may only be a symptom-less carrier or even better just a fluky blood test, it might be she does actually have it. She had to have repeat bloods today, fx they come back with good news. I'm trying to stay positive, there's a great chance all will be fine, but what if its not........ ouchy :cry: poor mums who have to go through having sick children, just having the possibility of a sick child is breaking my heart. 

Sorry guys, be a little more positive tomorrow I'm sure. Plus I need sleep, Lily's had a few very late nights x


----------



## poppy666

Tink will be praying everything comes back fine sweetie, get some sleep :hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Honey I am praying for you both :hugs:
Inconclusive is much better than a definite positive - try not to worry, easier said than done :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

tink keeping fx everything will be fine hun x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks for the virtual hugs ladies, your the best. x


----------



## mothercabbage

tink :hugs::kiss: hope all comes back clear with lilys bloods :flower: xxxxxxxxxxx :hug::friends: xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Arghhh korben keeps throwing up since tea time, is there any bugs going around? Everytime he eats something or have his milk bottle it comes back up :shrug: OH just gone Asda for some Dioralyte cos i think im gonna have to starve him for a day.


----------



## Hopes314

tink :hugs: im sure you're scared but like the others said, "inconclusive" is a lot better than other possibilities. are you or your OH carriers that you know of? fx everything is just fine!


----------



## caz & bob

aw pop hope hes better soon hun he may have got it from abroad hun x x x


----------



## puppycat

caz & bob said:


> aw pop hope hes better soon hun he may have got it from abroad hun x x x

You can get all sorts just from the aeroplane hun, constant pumping of the same air around for hours. Bleurgh x


----------



## poppy666

Caz hopefully just a 24hr thing, but keeping him off food and his milk for tonight. He's just bringing up watery flem now.

Sorry af got you sweetie just read back and welcome to the Thrush club :dohh: im sore as hell down there :growlmad:


----------



## caz & bob

aw god love him hun hate it when kids are ill x x x


----------



## caz & bob

has any one took royal jelly when ttc x x x


----------



## coral11680

Tink you and Lily will be in my prayers tonight but I will be positive with you and hopefully she is just a carrier. I couldn't imagine how you must be feeling :hug: when do you get the results? x

Phoebe I"m having the same issues and I'm BF with nipple shields due to Keira latching on wrong and making me sore, I'm also pumping a couple of times a day and formula feeding. The problem is she seems to prefer the bottle now and gets angry when I try to BF her sometimes! I am going to try to keep this up but not sure how long I can. I may try to pump as much as possible but like you said its very time consuming big :hug:

thanks for the support about the girl at school! :friends:

hey puppy sorry I missed you before and caz :hi:


----------



## pk2of8

Poppy, sorry abt the thrush hun. That sucks. My sister has told me the same thg abt plain yogurt for that. She's into "natural remedies". And poor little korben. Hopefully it won't last longer than tonight :hugs:

Caz, stupid old :witch: I really thought by ur temps that this was it for u hun :hugs: and I hope ur thrush gets cleared up quickly too sweetie xx

MC glad to hear ur appt went well and all's good :hugs:

Tink, if it's not one thg it's another, isn't it? :hugs: I was wondering the same thg tho as one of the other ding dongs asked... Do u know if u or dh are a carrier? I'll be praying the new tests all come back normal sweetie :hug:

Coral and phoebe, being a new mummy is hard regardless of whether it's your first or not :hugs: and as for the BF'ing, as much it's recommended, u have to do what's right for u and ur sweet lo's. :hugs: formula feeding is just fine :thumbup: if u feel u need to switch then do it and just feel confident that u r doing what's best for u and lo. :flower: 

PC u did have a productive day hun! :thumbup:

Afm, dh being a twat last night and today. I'm already hormonal and emotional and irritable and bloated and all pimply. I don't have the patience for stupidity. :dohh: or for selfishness or pridefulness or short-tempered outbursts. Well other than my own of course :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: just checking in,:coffee: time here
@poppy....hows Korben today?:hugs: for the little man..poor thing, n hows the "floof" thrush clearing yet?:hugs: for you x x

@pk..:hugs: for DH being a twat! :haha: mine the same! as are most other DH/OH's im sure...hows the move going?? xx

asfm...lazy day:haha: may wash the bedding if i see a good weather report, but then again i may say stuff it :rofl: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers guys :hugs:

Have no idea on the carrier status of myself and DH, nether of us have ever had genetic testing. I wouldn't be panicking here if I knew, for her to have CF we both would have the gene. For her to be a carrier one of us has a gene. For all we know some of our kids could be carriers, they didn't test them at birth when they were born and we have no kids together. The good signs I'm clinging on to is that she's putting on lots of weight, and rarely poops. CF babies usually have poor weight gain, and frequent large poops cause they have trouble digesting stuff they eat. However, she did loose quite a lot of weight, and her poops are different to any other breastfed baby I know so I keep going back and forth worrying. Its also very early days and symptoms don't usually appear till later. Am trying not to think of it, pointless worrying yet. Great Ormond Street will have recieved the blood today, so I'll be ringing the health visitor Monday to ask her to check the system daily for the results. It could be a while. The first ones took 2 and a half weeks! They should only take a few days, so I'm pretty angry :growlmad:

Gotta take jess for a dancing exam and I'll be back to catch up with you all x


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: tink xxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Morning everyone :hi:

Tink, oh I really hope everything is ok with Lilyanne :hug: yes phone them daily from Monday and I will continue to keep her in my prayers. What do you mean her poop is different?

Phoebe what were the symptoms of thrush. I have very itchy red, bumps on my nipples and areolas. i wonder if I have this. I read it can be common in c-section births because of the antibiotics they give you. Keira is latching on worse than ever since last night, I think she is used to the bottle now and is getting lazy and she gets so angry! lol I think my breastfeeding journey maybe ending very soon!

morning MC hows you today? is Rhys still head down?

PK big hugs :hug: for DH being a twat what is it with men!:growlmad: x


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies,
PK, sorry DH is being a pain, men can be annoying at the best of times let alone when you're emotional x
Tink I hope they don't take too long with the results this time. Such a worry for you x

Mc, pops, caz, coral :wave:
Got my second load of washing in, have to make the most of the sun! Not sure on todays plans yet but i need a bath x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: coral...yes he's head down! :happydance: i knew it was feet in my ribs :dohh: i love getting kicked in the ribs rather that head butted! good boy!! hows kiera today? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: PC x


----------



## coral11680

good boy Rhys :awww: 
Keira is ok thanks she was good last night, went to bed about 11 woke at 3 then slept til 6.45 not bad xx


----------



## mothercabbage

good :baby::awww: xx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Tink Sending loads of hugs and prayers huni!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Here u go 24 week big fat bumpy pic lol

https://img51.imageshack.us/img51/3239/24wkt.jpg


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Back, and got me a cuppa and gonna read back.

Coral, Lily's poops are not like my other babies. They all used to fill their nappies a few times a day, and it used to be pretty loose. Lily goes about every 6 days, and its like playdoh, and a little mucusy. They also stink pretty bad, not like the 'mc chicken sandwich' smell breastfed babies usually do. It can be totally normal for a breastfed babies, and FX it just means she's digesting it SO WELL that there's no waste.

Anyhow, gonna read back now x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok, apologize now If I miss anyone's news, I'm still pretty tired :haha: x

Coral, stoopid Biatch up the school, jealous that the attentions not her her I bet. Glad you had a good night with Keira, sorry the breastfeeding is not working out :hugs: you've had a good stint, not worth the heartache if its just causing you both to be unhappy. You did good gal! It does sound like thrush on your nips, although its usually just general redness and itching rather than actual spots although you might have some nipple trauma there too if she's not latching on properly. Does Keira have white patches in her mouth? it will make it sore for her to feed which could explain her fussiness. Worth a trip to doc if you suspect this is the case, you will both need treatment. For now keep those nips dry x

MC, so glad Rhys has his head down now! all ready for action :) x

Pops, wishing Korben better honey, sorry I haven't even talked to you since you have been back, did you have a good time? x

Caz, you can treat the thrush during your period if you want. If you are heavy just use the cream to relieve the itching, and use the pessery when you lighten up a little. Enjoy your drinky :) x

PK, :hugs: for DH being a Dick. Why is it when you need them the most they choose to put you through the mill? :hugs: x

Puppycat, glad you had a productive day, I need to sort clothes myself today. Good new mummy advice there :hugs: x

Phoebe, all great advice here. Don't worry too much about routine at this stage but like the others said, trying to hint about night and day and bathing at night etc is the beginning to getting into one. Again don't be too hard on yourself if the BFing isn't working out, you had a good old try and she has benefited from it. Carrying on if its not working out for you all will only prolong the stress for you :hugs: Liking having my text buddy mummy to chat to x

Babyhopes, bump growing lovely, its very shapely and cute :) :awww: I miss my little bump, not my big one :rofl: x

Daisysmum, thanks honey. Are you ok? x

Hopes, thanks again for the well wishes. How are you finding late pregnancy? :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon :flower:

Tink dont be worrying about catching up on me and holiday you got more important things to be worrying about sweetie, fx'd you get results before end of week it must be horrible waiting like this :hugs:

MC great news that Rhys has turned the little bugger :haha: as for my floof its bloody red, itchy and sore :cry: my OH seems to be a carrier of Thrush cos in the passed ive got it a lot once we DTD and he never gets it :growlmad:

Coral Keira being a little madam already demanding bottle lol aww bless her, but hope you dont feel like you failed if you cant carry on BFing :hugs:

Babyhopes you got a cute small bump wish mine looked like that pfft, i seem to pop when i went on holiday.

PK you want us to come sort DH out? :grr: men :growlmad:

Afm just washing again, Korben was sick through the night and burning up, he still not right but bit better than last night.

Hope everyone else is good :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: cute bump baby hopes

aww poor korben, least he better, i havent had thrush for ages..but ouchy when i do...fecking horrid! feel like you could scratch yourself til it bleeds! :growlmad:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls this af is heavy witch is good ha started taking fresh royal jelly well had 2 bottles of carlsberg it was nice but i feel ruff today as ewt x x x


----------



## babyhopes2010

people say small cute bump it feels huge! :haha: im worried how big it is already :( x


----------



## pk2of8

Hey sweeties, just a quick note.... :hi:

Tink, still praying for sweet Lilyanne and bloodwork. I hope they get u those results very soon. Either way, I'm of the mind it's always better just to KNOW so then u can deal with it and start doing whatever needs to be done. :hugs: oh and fyi, several of the girl babies in my family (don't know why doesn't seem to affect the boys, just the girls :shrug:) only did poopoo's every 3-4 days or more and they were all breastfed. I thk u'r right abt the playdough-y poop too. As long as it's not the little hard constipated poopies I thk it's ok. 

Dh better last night and now. I thk he's going to get me an ipad b/c all this typing on the phone is killing me :dohh: :yipee: I hope so anyway. Otherwise, we are going to try to empty out the last of the old house today and tmw b/c we need to spend the rest of the week cleaning it :wacko: then will be all finished and just have to finish sorting and unpacking on this end :dohh: I'm pretty exhausted in general just from doing so much. Slept til 9:45 this am and didn't even realize it was that late! :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey PK, glad DH is behaving now :haha: yes I agree, I just want to know now so i can get my head round it and prepare myself and get her seen by the medics to plan any care she might need. Yes get DH to get you an IPAD, they are great! I might invest one day. I am holding back cause I'll be renewing my phone contract soon and will get a new IPHONE so I'll maybe think about the IPAD next year. Happy unpacking, hope you get it all done soon so you can relax and enjoy your new home. Can't wait to see pics! x


----------



## poppy666

Awww wasnt Lia cute Tink? wonder what she weighed :happydance::happydance:

EDIT Just got her weight 6lb 9oz awwww


----------



## Daisys_mummy

She weighed 6lb 9oz, she's soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## pk2of8

Hey sweeties!! :hi:

I'm typing from my new iPad!!!!:wohoo::wohoo: tons easier than typing on the phone :haha: still won't have Internet until I think thurs of this week. Ehh. So for now I'm just going to be playing with my new toy teehee :yipee:

I saw lew's new profile piccy on fb....can't wait to hear all the details!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

congrats LEW!! :happydance::yipee::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Congratz Lew Lia is beautiful :hugs:

Not much to report boring sunday pfft... korben a lot better, had to take him doctors last night cos he still wasnt right and wasnt drinking fluids also had same nappy on from the morning and wasnt wee'ing, gave him more Diaralyte (sp) and starve him for 24hrs, but he woke up this morning with a yucky nappy and seems fine now.

Also my sister is 37wks on friday and baby Cooper is still breech atm so she may be having a C-Section :shrug: will know more wednesday, not sure if he's still got time to turn now or not.

Hope everyone well x


----------



## coral11680

Big congrats Lew,little Lia marie is so sweet:awww: thats funny that she's 6lbs 9oz as that is what Keira was when she was re-weighed on Friday, they are so diddy. we can't wait to see more pics and hear about the birth. xoxo


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sunday roast on starving think were going to st helens show with my son and nieces son they can go on the fair and watch the fireworks later congrats lew well done :yipee: x x x


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh wow Congrats Lew 

Poppy glade Korben is a bit better today  

Caz a roast sound good but haven't had my breakfast long ago lol pancakes

Hey MC hope you are ok

Babyhopes how u? u have a lovely bump

Asfm well seems that bleeding has stopped so have stopped taking the tablets but still got quite a lot of discharge. We are NTNP well we haven't used any protection lol so u never know what will happen lol

Mckenzie is having a nap first time he has actually fallen asleep in his bed for a nap since he got his bed last sunday however I do have to sit in there until he falls asleep. Took him to docs on Friday as he is having problems pooing bless him he gets really upset screaming in pain trying to go shouting poo!!! But time I got there he had gone and was feeling much better as I gave him medicine. But doc said give him fruit juice ect Thinking it may be his milk and the more food he is eating tbn I don't think he digests his food well. Going to keep an eye on him and speak to hv next week


----------



## mothercabbage

glad Korben is a bit better poor baby! :awww:
nothing much to report here either, BH and aches but nothing too interesting!...vindaloo sex pineapple epo and a stern walk next friday though, finished up with an all nighter on the birthing ball :winkwink: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: sb :hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

getting close there MC can't believe how time flies (prob not for you though!!!)


----------



## poppy666

LOL MC its funny we try anything to get labour started,but once it starts we shit it :haha:

SB glad bleeding has settled sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

i am absolutely shitting bricks now! i had a "painful" bh last night n thought "OH SHIT" :haha: time has flown too, i cant belive im 20 something days off giving birth! i watched birth vids on you tube:dohh: looks sore...why do we do it to ourselves :rofl:

is your sis getting the baby turned poppy? i think they do a last min scan to see if baby is breech just before c-sec...if baby has turned then c-sec is cancelled...so she has until c-sec day i think xxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

:wave: ladies

My best friend had her baby early hours of this morning, sounds like she had a bit of a rough time of it but she's doing ok now and little Zac is gorgeous (she sent a pic) he was 9lbs - big boy :D

Well excited to see him but it won't be today. DH's son here today and I've sent them both out to get lunch while I have some peace! DH nags like a biatch when his son is around, dunno why. :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

I know not long for you now :hugs: i would of been due next sunday or may have already had it :wacko: hey ho another 2wks and i'll be into double figures :happydance:

I asked my sis and she said she will get another scan maybe next week, they wont try move Cooper yet they dont want to start labour off. Like you said fx'd she goes naturally but think if he hasnt moved by end of this week he may not do.


----------



## mothercabbage

hope baby turns for her, dont envy her with a c-sec:argh: 
:hugs: for next sunday! :friends: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

PC congratz to your friend 9lb good weight just hope mine is under 8lb :haha:

Going to book my 4D scan with Babybond this Saturday for 20th August i'll be 2 days short of 28wks :happydance: Then i'll start buying pink lol


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy...:haha: start buying pink.....have you not got any pink stuff yet?? if mine comes out :pink: she'll be a tomboy for a bit :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Tomboy good lol and no not bought anything at all apart from those 3 vests ages ago... be a winter baby so everything is summer in shops atm :shrug:

Korben just woke up being sick again :dohh: he's only eaten ready brek today, so dunno if to starve him till tomorrow or what?


----------



## mothercabbage

awww poor lad..hate it when LO are sick..not nice:hugs: id try him with toast in a bit..but yeah starve him for a few hours after :sick: xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I dunno whats up with him but his nappies are just dripping he got bad watery diarrhea (sp) :shrug: trying to get fluids down him but he not drinking them grrrr


----------



## mothercabbage

connor had a bad nappy yesterday:shrug: but he fine in himself, just a random nappy...maybe a bit of a tummy bug going round..:hugs:
asfm...belly so tight!!! i cant stretch anymore...curry for tea!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

aww congrats lew, saw the pictures on your facebook she is beautiful!! cant wait to hear another birth storyyyyy!


----------



## Hopes314

nothing exciting going on here. lots of BH. and sleeping a lot lol.

the iron pills have been making me pretty sick, they give me a lot of nausea after taking them, and have been bringing back the car sickness it seems. and rather than the expected constipation, ive been experiencing quite the opposite. yuck. wish i knew how necessary it is for me to stick with taking this everyday and feeling so.. poopy. hah

i dont know how bad the anemia is, the dr never gave me my measurements. but she asked if i felt breathless, weak, shaky, sleepy etc. and i have for a while, but i figured it was normal pregnancy stuff. she warned me the iron would probably not make me feel so great, but strongly recommended i take the pill only with citrus fruits or vitamin c juices and no calcium, whole grain, etc for an hour or two before and after the pill in order to increase the absorption. the whole thing is getting to be a pain and its not been a week yet.

im such a whiner :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Awww Hopes sorry to hear your feeling so shitty :hugs: that comments not ment to sound like it looks lol. Ive never had a problem taking the Iron, took it after korben's birth 3 times a day and occassionally now when im feeling dranied no energy i take one a day with my Vit D, but never made me feel sicky.

Can you not have a word with your MW/Doctor just incase there is another type you can take?


----------



## Hopes314

poppy i may try to talk to midwife, but i dont think theres much to be done with the oral iron tablets. this already is a second line of defense, ive been taking a prenatal vitamin for over a year now that has 30mg iron but my hemoglobin level still managed to drop too low somehow. midwife said there are iron infusions that can be done with iv, but that it would be several times a week and OH and i dont have that kind of time and i cant imagine the anemia being bad enough to require that. my hemoglobin count at the beginning of the pregnancy was almost 15, which is good even for a non pregnant person. so i wonder what it dropped to. personally i think it is because i get bad heartburn and have to eat tums fairly often which probably keeps me from absorbing iron. but midwives seemed to think it couldnt drop like that from just tums. whateverrr lol


----------



## poppy666

Pregnancy at times is not what its cracked up to be is it? :hugs::hugs: thankfully you not got long to go Hopes so hang in there x


----------



## Hopes314

so when do we get to see the bump poppy :)


----------



## puppycat

Hopes try taking your iron tabs using OJ, that helps you absorb it :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Hi ladies! I am so mad I lost my long post! As some of u saw, I had my precious Lia Marie on Thurs... Had a rough delivery and will type more details later but ended up w a csection after 15 hrs of labor and 2 hrs of pushing...apparently I have an unusually small pelvis and Lias head wouldn't fit even though she was only 6 lb and 9oz! Struggling w breastfeeding and jaundice right now w Lia but hoping she will get better soon....I am going home tomorrow and will send more details later...

Hope all my lovely dingdongs r well!


----------



## poppy666

I'll do a piccy tomoz its my V-Day :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

hopes not long hun keep your chin up lv lew aw congrats hun well done x x x


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Hi ladies! I am so mad I lost my long post! As some of u saw, I had my precious Lia Marie on Thurs... Had a rough delivery and will type more details later but ended up w a csection after 15 hrs of labor and 2 hrs of pushing...apparently I have an unusually small pelvis and Lias head wouldn't fit even though she was only 6 lb and 9oz! Struggling w breastfeeding and jaundice right now w Lia but hoping she will get better soon....I am going home tomorrow and will send more details later...
> 
> Hope all my lovely dingdongs r well!

Sounds like you had a rough time Lew bless, great to hear from you and get as much rest as you can sweetie, congratz again Lia's gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat ive been taking it with either orange juice or an orange. and not having any calcium or whole grains for 2 hours before and after the pill. so hopefully that is enough to absorb it well! otherwise thats just too bad, im terrible at restricting my diet.. i like to eat what i want when i want without having to make plans! i would be a terrible diabetic lol

poppy.. vday!! whoo i feel like time is going fast for your pregnancy. it seemed like your bfp just happened still! you will be delivering in no time. is it going fast for you too!?

lew sorry to hear you had a tough time with the labor.. it seems nobody on here has had it "easy" yet huh, if that term is even possible when discussing childbirth :haha: anyway i hope you are feeling ok and that you arent too too sore from the csec. sounds like there was no way around it, just glad you and baby are well. thanks for hopping on and letting us know how it went!!


----------



## poppy666

Hopes was just thinking the same regarding everyone so far having a rough time in delivery.. so someone better break the cycle before im due :haha: and yes i think its going quicker 2nd Tri cos im not worrying as much but just keep thinking now im 24wks i wanna be 28wks and feel in a safer zone :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

Hey sweeties...just checking in briefly :hugs: lew huge congrats Hun. I'm sorry to hear you had a hard time with labor but very glad it all ended well. I'll make sure to change siggy and front page later this week when I get my Internet access back :)

I'm having quite a bit of nausea and headaches from the bcp's. Blah. I imagine it's going to be tons worse once I start the injections. Lovely.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: happy monday ya'll! :hugs:

@poppy....*HAPPY V-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!*:happydance::yipee: Korben any better :hugs: x

@hopes...hope your levels pick up,anemia can make you feel wiped out! i had it with my pregnancy with chloe but not with thee boys...maybe a :pink: bump:haha:..:hugs: x

@pk...:wave: n :hugs: for the yukky feeling! x

@lew.... sounds like you had a rough time :flower: all worth it though, wishing you a speedy recovery! Lia is cute :awww: x

asfm....went to bed at 7pm!!...was so tired :sleep: but kept waking up,feel more knackered this morning than i do any other morning, that wont happen again! bed at usual time for me i think, least Connor slept from 7pm...thats a first!! :thumbup: not much planned for today:nope: boring day.............:dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: st Helen's show was rubbish it was better last year well don't no what were up to today till in a bit just chill on the laptop for a bit yayyyyyy :af: has gone wooppp :sex: marathon begins today happy v day poppy xx x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:dust: caz x


----------



## coral11680

morning ding dongs :hi:

Hopes sorry you are having a crap time taking the iron, not long now though to you hold your :baby: !:happydance:

MC you too not long now, hope these next few weeks fly by and baby Rhys comes with a nice easy labour!:hugs:

Poppy, hows Korben feeling now poor bubba :hugs:

Lew, sounds like you had a rough time but glad little Lia is here now. How's the BF'ing going? I'm still struggling too. I'm doing a mixture of feeding, pumping and formula feeding. I have an appointment with the Docs today as I think I may have a nipple yeast infection. They are so sore and red and feeding the baby really hurts :(

PK sorry you are having nausea hun hope it eases off soon:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning everyone, catch up in a sec. Lazy morning here, zzzzzzzzz.

Breastfeeders, if its any consolation at 4 and half weeks, things seem to have got a heck of a lot better on the feeding front here. She feeds 6 times in 24 hours, takes 15 mins to feed. I am not sore any more, and she sleeps well at night between feeds. I give the odd bottle, one every day or other day. Just wanted to mention it in case it helps anyone find the strength to carry on just a little longer. If you can hang on a little it often goes this way and suddenly becomes even easier than FF. I know how hard it is though, I haven't said too much be we have struggled here. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lew, congratulations honey!!!! So pleased you have your beautiful little daughter in your arms now :hugs: Sorry it was a tough time for you, sounds really horrible! I'm thinking of you, I had lots of trouble with Lily with feeding and jaundice etc so I know where your at. Look forward to speaking to you when you get home and seeing lots of piccys :) x

PK sorry your feeding sickly honey :hugs: its all gonna be worth it. FX your body settles down and the side effects get better x

Hopes, how about some kind of easier to digest iron? I brought some liquid iron, do you have ferraglobin or spa tone in the states? they work even better than the tabs, my HB came right up before the birth on them and I have the added B12 deficiency! x

MC, I had tea n toast this morning and thought of you :haha: x

Coralista, how's you this morning? I bet Keira is changing already, need to see some new pics! :hugs: for the thrush, can you get to docs today? so sore i had it with my first bubba x

Pops, hope Korben is better today, Happy V Day!!! and :hugs: for next Sunday x

Caz, shame your day wasn't great yesterday. Those shows can be great some years and rubbish the next. Have a nice day, and :dust: for your :sex: marathon :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Weird my ticker being saying im viable all last week but i guess im into the 25th week now? :wacko: Just got back from midwife and hb, measurements etc spot on :happydance: go back in 3wks and see consultant in 4wks lol they seem to be on top of each other dont know why im not handed over to consultant only really.

Caz loads of baby dust coming your way lovely :dust::dust::dust:

Hope everyone else well and sorry to hear all the BFing mummys having a hard time :hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Oops forgot korben :dohh:

atm ive just given him some toast hope it stays down, but his nappy this morning was runny yellow and horrid... he seems a bit better in himself today and no high temp like last few days so fx'd he's getting better x


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad hes on the mend poppy x x x


----------



## poppy666

Caz how many cycles on the clomid till they try something else Or wont they try anything else?


----------



## China girl

:hi:hiya ladies,

Congrats again Lew, you have a beautiful little girl. Sorry that you had a rough delivery and I hope things are on the mend for you now :hugs:

Happy V-Day Poppy, I hope Korben feels better soon :hugs:

Tink, been praying for you & Lilianne :hugs:

MC, counting down the days:thumbup:

PK,Coral,Puppy,Caz,Laura,Phoebe,Damita,Daisy,Regal,Hopes and all the other DDs I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Damita

:wave: aww yay for more ding dong babies :happydance:

Not much happening here, no idea where I am in this cycle, CBFM gave up on me after 26 days and now it wants me to say I've had a period so won't be using that again, I am just job hunting..


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hun job hunting x x x


----------



## poppy666

Hey CG and Damita hope your both well :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

just hoovered n got an eye watering contraction...ouch!!!!! hoovering <---feck that!


----------



## caz & bob

woopp mc not long hun x x x


----------



## poppy666

Get running up n down the stairs MC :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Just tried korben with a bit of tea and he's thrown it back up, how long can a child go without food? this 3rd day and he wont drink much of his Dioralyte but drank his follow on milk which you cant give them loads of :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh MC, yes don't hoover :haha: its bad for your health! :hugs: did it remind you what you've let yourself in for? ouchy I got my fingers crossed your making some slow progress for a nice easy quick birth when he comes! x

Popsy, poor little Korben. If he's taking fluids try not to worry, that's the main thing! don't worry bout what he's eaten health wise, a biscuit might be a good choice, nothing chocolate covered though. Hope he picks up soon honey x

Damita good luck job hunting! Another stoopidly long cycle? :hugs: oh my, hurry up O! :dust: :hugs: x

No news here. I'm still holding my breath praying hard. Talked to health visitor who had no news. Waiting is soooooooooooooooooo hard. x


----------



## caz & bob

just make sure he has plenty of fluids hun he slould be fine then x x x


----------



## poppy666

Only fluids he had today is a 6oz bottle of follow on milk he wont drink the Dioralyte keeps messing with it :dohh:

Tink still praying sweetie, will it be by the end of this week the results? :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopefully pops. She said I might know before she does. 

Does he like any kind of juice? pref cordial. Mix it with the Dioralyte x


----------



## poppy666

Im gonna get wade to go shop and get some, he's eating a wafer biscuit but just lying on sofa dont think he got much energy with whatever he's picked up. My friends daughter got chicken pox so hope he not getting it thats all i need.


----------



## caz & bob

there is a horrible bug going round poppy my mate and her kids have got it being sick an the poos x x x


----------



## poppy666

Think if i was gonna get it i would of by now, bloody draining enough watching him lol. He having a few wotsit's i know not healthy but he's not keeping a tea down so if junk food stays down im happy x


----------



## Hopes314

tink- ill look into the other iron supplements you mentioned. we probably have something similar to one of those here right? its possible that it was not prescribed to me because my insurance may not cover it. and here, if its not covered by insurance, the cost of many meds is way out of reach. ive spent the morning on the toilet. been having back and period pains and cant pee without accidentally.. yeah. hopefully its all due to this stupid iron pill. i dont think i'll be taking one today. Also, SO glad the BFing is going well now for you, hopefully you will be an inspiration for others to keep it up knowing there is a light at the end of the tunnel! I must admit, with all the stories lately, I'm a little concerned about breastfeeding as well. Hope you get some news of lily's test soon, it must be awful waiting like this. :hugs:

poppy happy vday!! now take out that bump for us! :haha:

caz glad to hear af is gone, now onto a fresh start!


i know theres more im forgetting to comment on, but so much was going on in the last few pages.. and i just woke up :dohh: i can't seem to stop sleeping! i slept almost all day yeseterday, and then went to bed around midnight when OH did, and didnt wake up until 2pm today. ugh


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I doubt its pox, lots of stuff going about here. I always got fluids into the toddlers with 'MR STRAW' lol I made a paper man with a smiley face to stick on a straw, and told them Drinking from Mr straw would make them all better :haha: x

Sat here knowing I should have woken Lily as she's been asleep lots of the evening. You watch she will be wide awake come my bedtime :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, FX you have something similar, there must be! I can't tolerate the tablets either, you have my sympathy! :hugs: Breastfeeding can be such a positive experience once you reach a certain point, feed time is finally a pleasant time for me and Lily and I get a good break in between feeds. Which is it really, hopefully you get to that point too hopes. But if you don't you'll reach an equally satisfying point where you no longer have to worry and they are well fed on formula x


----------



## poppy666

Aww Mr Straw now why i cant i think of things like that :dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

mr straw :haha: if only i were that creative


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: I spent a LOT of time persuading kids to take their fluids a medicines :haha: you kinda get creative :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

i see ladyb! :hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

im sure its ladyb's due day...:shrug:

asfm, rest of the day BH every 20-30 mins, just had a bath...seems to be all quiet on the BH front now, want to get to 37 weeks really so the hoover can feck off!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Ringing doctors again tomoz if he not right cos he was sick again after his biscuit and wotsit only had a few, probz me worrying to much but he's just fallen asleep again and thats all he done today x


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwww...xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I would call doc tomorrow also Pops, always best to get a little reassurance when they are little :hugs: FX he wakes up full of beans tomorrow x

MC, yes 37 weeks best :) perfect excuse to make DH hoover me thinks :haha: hope you get a break from the BH's tonight MC, and get a good nunnites to face tomorrow x

zzzzzzzz I'm shattered. Waiting to wake Lily for her last feed n bed 4 me. Bet she wakes and stays awake for hours now :dohh: :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Aww lily is growing so fast seems like yesterday when you had her, cant wait to meet mine :hugs:

Yeah im going to ring tomorrow if still ill he not been right since friday and im really struggling to get fluids down him only changed his nappy once this morning n its still dry


----------



## pk2of8

Hello my lovelies :hugs:

Funny how we're thousands I'dof miles apart but similar "bugs" seem to be going around :dohh: my dd2 was sick all day/night on Sunday and now it seems dd1 has it. Great. 

Poppy, I'd call the doc tomorrow if Korben not doing better. Poor little guy. :hugs:

Tink still praying for Lilyanne's test results:hug:

Caz :dust: I really pray this cycle will be it for you sweetie xxx

China, I think your bd pattern for ov this cycle is looking fannntastiiic!!!! :thumbup: 

Mc you watch those bh Hun. Don't take any chances with it or wait it out if they are coming regularly :hugs:

Damita, good luck looking for a job sweetie :hugs:

hopes, I hope you,re doing alright. I know the last several weeks are so hard but hang in thiere sweetie :hugs: you're almost done Hun. Oh and don't stress about the bf'ing. Just like with the labor, if you know you want to do it, just do the best you can and dont over think it. :)

Coral, I hope youre feeling some better now Hun. I'm sorry you've been feeling down. I hope you feel better soon Hun. :hugs:

Afm just tired from all the unpacking and stuff. Nothing else really going. I'm so sorry if I've forgotten to mention anyone. I'm practically falling asleep while I type :dohh::sleep:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx tink, had a better sleep, hope lily was a good girl for you last night!:awww:

pk...got my sweep booked for due date and i fully expect to need to have it done, i doubt these BH will turn into the real thing just yet...:nope: but can always hope! hope your well :flower:

shreddies n :coffee: run out of bread..no toast :cry: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No tea :coffee: n toast mc? :cry: :brat: :hugs: Lily was good last night, but I keep falling asleep with her :sleep: last 3 nights I didn't wake to put her in her cot :wacko: got a feeling she's not gonna like it when I do now :wacko: :dohh: Never mind eh? :shrug: she's my gorgeous last ever :baby: x

How's Korben this morning Pops? x

PK, :hugs: soooooo tireing :sleep: isn't it? and the unpacking seems to go on forever :hugs: x

Thanks for everyones ongoing thoughts and prayers, your the best :flower::thumbup:TEAM DING DONG!:thumbup::flower: XXXXXX


----------



## poppy666

Morning Tink and MC glad you got some sleep :hugs:

PK dont envy you with all the unpacking stressful time moving, im still looking for somewhere now im back from my holidays so fx'd something comes up.

Hope everyone is well, not much to report me and korben had a lie in till 10am :blush: he was a bit sick in bed bringing his follow on milk up but see how he does today.


----------



## PJ32

:hi: ladies, am at work, but got a couple of mins to pop in to say Hi.


----------



## poppy666

PJ 17wks already :hugs: great to see your pregnancy going so well :happydance::happydance: hope your well lovely.


----------



## PJ32

Hi Pops

Sorry little man is so poorly. Its strange but the bug is doing the rounds here too. 

How was your holiday? you look well on your avatar.

I know about the 17 weeks, this one is flying by, can't believe you had your V day yesterday xx I am really well. a bit tired but I think thats the heat. We are back in the UK for a fortnight on Friday. Really looking forward to seeing all of the family.


----------



## poppy666

Back to chilly UK then for you :haha: weather not so great here atm but coming from where you are it be a nice change. Holiday was good but too hot so glad im back, planning next years holiday now to Bulgaria lol


----------



## PJ32

looking forward to a break from the heat more than anything, my mum has dug out the kids raincoats and wellies. Bring on the rain :rain:

I think Turkey would be similar to here, around 45 . Bulgaria is supposed to be lovely, not been but would love to go.


----------



## poppy666

Yes last 3 days it was 47 and they said by end of the week it be in the 50s so glad im back lol. Never been Bulgaria either but told the same its nice and cheap :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i love this chillin and not going the gym ha x x x


----------



## China girl

:wave:ladies,

Hope you all are well:hugs:

Poppy, hope Mr.Korben feels better today:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all, nothing much to report here, all quiet on the BH front but i went to hoover up this morning and the hoover popped! :shrug: someone trying to tell me something....ah well...filthy carpets are us today, out comes the dreaded credit card :dohh::haha:
@pj..:wave: nice to see you around.x
@poppy:hugs: for korben x
@tink...nope no bread for toast this morn..:cry::haha:..:hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Well korben's eaten a few bits today and not brought it back up but had a nice runny nappy, he looks bit better in himself so fx'd he'll be back to normal tomorrow.

Here's my 24wk bump ignore stretch marks :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Image021.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6









Image024.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## China girl

Nice Bump Pops!!:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

aw love the bump pop and glad ds is getting better hun x x x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah glad he's eating but dont apprieciate his runny nappies ewwww like water :nope:


----------



## caz & bob

aw just keep given him the meds to stop the poos hun x x x


----------



## coral11680

hi ladies :hi:

MC i think your hoover is trying to tell you something, feck the hoovering and chill lovely:hugs:

Poppy, love the bump its a nice size. Hope Korbens poop firms up. Have you tried giving him bananas, they can help.

Tink I've been thinking of you hun, any news on the results yet?:hugs:

Hi china how are you sweety:hugs:

PJ nice to see you, hows your bump :awww:

Hey caz lots of :dust: for this cycle sweetie.

Wonder how ladyb is?

Hi everyone else, LEw, puppycat, Laura, Phoebe, PK, and anyone else :hi:

Not much new, Keira has been sleeping most of the day. I went to the docs and got cream for my nips :holly: :haha: I have been pumping all day I can't bear the thought of BF'ing just yet. Hope she remembers how to when I try later. x


----------



## poppy666

Wil do Coral. Love the ticker is that a recent photo of Keira?

LB due now isnt she?


----------



## coral11680

nope thats in the hospital, yes think she was due 2 days ago


----------



## poppy666

You'll have to post some new one's when you got 5 minutes Coral, we like piccies lol.


----------



## coral11680

ok heres a few. The last one is my Step son Nick over from america x
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0674.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 9









DSCI0662.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 7









DSCI0654.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7









DSCI0638.JPG
File size: 120 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poppy666

:awww: she so tiny against your Nick :haha: Keira is so cute could eat her lol.


----------



## caz & bob

awww coral she is so cute hun awww x x x


----------



## coral11680

thanks my darlin x


----------



## coral11680

thanks caz x


----------



## ladybeautiful

hey everybody :hi: 

just had a look at coral's and tink's new pics on FB.... sooo beautiful!!! could just eat these little lovely babies! Can't wait to see my own :)

Speaking of which, I am 2 DAYS PAST MY DUE DATE and baby seems content curled up inside me :shrug: was due yesterday 25th, went to the doc in the evening, she checked and said i've finally started dilating, am 1cm and somewhat effaced (didn't say how much). said she'd rather not induce yesterday cos she's certain I could go into labour naturally in a day or two so wait and see. Well, nothing yet. If I don't go into labour on my own by this time tmrw, she wants me admitted and will induce me right away without any more waiting. 

Any suggestions for what I can do to bring about labour naturally? :shrug: I'm thinking of trying a spoon of castor oil tonight.


----------



## ladybeautiful

Lew... Kia is beautiful! Sorry you had a rough labour and delivery, but you must be over the moon with your beautiful little girl :kiss: Take care, hun.


----------



## poppy666

Well with my first i drank half a bottle of castor oil with some orange and it started me off that day but i was in 4 days slow labour :dohh:

Try DTD :thumbup: you on top :haha:


afm korben been keeping down a few biscuits, tomatoes and some orange, just gave him a bit of potaoe pie and peas and he's thrown the lot up :shrug: i give up.


----------



## China girl

Sex ladyb!!!!


----------



## China girl

Poppy, 

Keep pushing fluids and hold off on the food.


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Sex ladyb!!!!

 :rofl:


----------



## China girl

:haha: just being honest!!

LadyB, praying for a smooth labor and good luck :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!

Sorry i ain't been around for a while, i've been busy with work and home improvements but finally getting back to normal now.

I tried to read back but there was so much but i have retained some info.

First a big massive congrats to Lew on the safe arrival of Lia Marie. . . she is gorgeous!

Big hugs to bubba mumma's Tink, Coral and Phoebe. . . you all seem to be having a rough time but you are all doing a wonderful job 

Poppy hope Korben gets well soon x

MC, Hopes and LadyB good luck for the impending births!

TTC'ing ding dongs good luck for your current cycles. . . lets have some more bfp's!

Now my mind has gone blank so if i have forgotten anyone i am sorry x

Afm not much going on, still not had my appoinment for my 12 week scan, should i have this by now? x


----------



## poppy666

Hi Jenny glad your well,not sure regarding scan i got my date when i went for early scan but you could ask your MW or ring antenal up at your hospital.

Happy 10wks btw xx


----------



## ladybeautiful

Haha thanks ladies, we did fool around a bit last night but difnt really dtd. Sex tonight is out of te question because as of an hour ago I started getting some grosse brownish whhitish goop coming out of me guess it's my mucus plug or bloody show one of those? Not much in quantity (sorry tmi) but it's got me excited that things are progressing although I know losing plug doesn't necessarily mean anything labour wise but still :) 

Thanks for your wishes china :hugs: poppy, good to hear korbens slowly started getting his appetite back. 

Gonna try n get some sleep now. Have a good day and good evening ladies. :) will try n update if any developments.


----------



## caz & bob

lb good luck hun x x x


----------



## poppy666

Bloody show is good LB wont be long, but if you fancy getting jiggy do it tonight :winkwink::haha: good luck sweetie xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

ladyb sounds like things are moving along now how exciting!! not long til you meet baby, home we get some updates and cant wait to see pics :)

poppy love the bump! it has certainly grown hasnt it :haha: im starting to think ill miss my big belly when its gone, and then the pressure will be on to hurry up and get skinny again :(

coral the pictures are adorable, she looks so tiny!

jenny congrats on 10 weeks, moving alonggggg!


----------



## caz & bob

jenn 10 week flyin bye x x x


----------



## poppy666

Hopes dont think you'll have trouble getting back into shape especially after your first, i was a size 8 when i got pregnant with Rhys and put on 3 stone, but once i had him i was back in my size 8 jeans within a week. My body just went to pot after my 2nd :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

hope you are right poppy. we are now in the market for a treadmill lol. ive gained 33 lbs so far


----------



## poppy666

pmsl :haha:


----------



## coral11680

ladyb nice to hear from you, hope the mucus plug means things are starting for you, hope you have a easy delivery:hugs:

Hopes I miss my bump. When I had Chloe I didnt get back to normal for a good couple of months I'd say. This time 2 weeks later I still have a belly but it is going down slowly but being my third and over 30 now, I didn't expect much :haha: I have also been eating terribly as I tend to snack on junk and chocolate etc whenever I get a chance so not helping me really. I still have about 15 lbs to lose. I gained about 35 altogether I think.

Hey Jenny, I'm not sure about the scan but call the hospital and ask if they have given you an appointment yet. I found out my date early on at my booking appointment but not every hospital is the same I guess:shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all
@tink..still thnking of you and praying those bloods come back fine for lily xx

@poppy...:hugs: for korben,he having a rough time with :sick: lovely bump!!:happydance: xx

@coral...loving the new pics on FB and here, kiera is sooo cute! :awww: i got a new hoover and the sucktion is so strong i cant use it! :growlmad: its so strong its painful to hoover :haha: so yea your right FECK IT!!!!!! :thumbup: as for loosing weight after babies are born.they say 9 months up..9 months down!...so in 9 months then id worry about not loosing baby weight! :hugs: xx

ladyb..:happydance: :wave: bye bye plug!! good sign...walk loads and :sex: and make one of your delicious currys!! then send me some for next week:rofl: all the best :flower: x

@china....:wave: just a sprinkle of :dust: for you and a :hugs: xx

@jenny...happy 10 weeks! :yipee:1st tri almost over, thanx for the well wishes for the impending birth, im scared shitless now so hoping to hang on to baby for another week or so! :haha: xx

asfm...:coffee: n toast normality has been resumed:haha: chocolate spread this morning as a treat for no toast yesterday morn! :rofl: hope all ding dongs are well!! :hugs: to all xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes...GO TO BED!!!!!!!!!!!! i see you online on FB and here!! :haha: your a night owl lately arent ya! :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

mc- you caught me!! lol ive been sleeping soo much the past week or so, and in the middle of the night i wake up with my belly growling so i go downstairs and get something to eat, and then im up for a while :dohh: need to get this person out of me..


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo snap! im with you on the "getting this person outta me":thumbup:...you sweep me and ill sweep you...:rofl: come friday im trying ALL self inducing tips, whether they work or not im still going all out to do them all in one day, *every day* until labour starts and is established!!:thumbup: hahahahah


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm going for a long walk i have got my scan tomorrow at 11,30pm woopp cd7 i will be hope i can see some think on the screen x x x


----------



## laurah8279

I am in trouble girls...

I have been requested to give evidence in a drink driving case which I called into the police back in May on the 13th Sept by which time I will be 22 weeks pregnant. The defendant lives two streets away from me and I am frightened that if I give evidence, I will bump into him at the local shop or something like that and he will hurt me or fidn out where I live and terrorise me for it. I also had a miscarriage earlier in the year and I am extremely worried that due to the stress I will lose my second baby. I todl the witness office and requested a screen but they will not give me one as the defendant has no previous violent history. What can I do?


----------



## poppy666

laura can you not withdraw your statement and refuse to be a witness?

Caz good luck with scan sweetie fx'd :dust::dust:

MC chocolate on toast ya dirty mare :haha:

Nothing going on here korben still not 100% i gave him a tiny bit of toast he threw it back up so no food for him now. Gage home from work for few hours he's been sick n got the runs too now :dohh: I think if i was gonna get it i would of by now wouldnt i?


----------



## mothercabbage

can you not give written evidence?? id tell them all my concerns...and if they wont let you do it anon then dont...xx


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yukky:sick: n poops!! poppy id prepare to get it! :dohh: :hugs: for all :sick: at yours! xxxx


----------



## puppycat

Is there any penalty for not doing it Laura like witholding evidence or perverting the course of justice? If not I wouldn't do it, if they can't protect a pregnant woman then screw it.


----------



## poppy666

Dont know about the sickness but just had the other and nearly passed out in the bathroom, went all hot n sweaty. lead on bathroom floor for few minutes. Ok now thankfully korben was watching TV and didnt notice id gone.


----------



## mothercabbage

:dohh: poppy! hope you ok! plenty of fluids, ive spent time with my bathroom floor before too:dohh:

36+5 bump pic... low and heavy!
 



Attached Files:







P27-07-11_13.02.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1









P27-07-11_13.02[01].jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poppy666

Awwww your bump just looks spot on MC :hugs:

Yeah just drank some water not nice ending up on bathroom floor whilst toddler alone downstairs :dohh: OH just texted and said he staying at work all weekend cos we all sick at home :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

lol...thats ever so nice of him...dont you think the bathroom floor is cold and refreshing when your hot n sweaty:haha: strange women we are! pmsl


----------



## poppy666

LOL Yes the floor is good ive seen it a few times when ive been feeling sick :haha: Im going to go get some fresh fruit n veg at Asda now, having to buy daily cos OH broke the fridge freezer :growlmad: pick new one up friday off ebay not something i wanted to buy so soon after the holiday.


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> Is there any penalty for not doing it Laura like witholding evidence or perverting the course of justice? If not I wouldn't do it, if they can't protect a pregnant woman then screw it.

They will summons me to attend if I say I aren't going and if I refuse they will hold me in contempt of court and can put me in jail for it!!!!

All because I gave them a statement to try and help them catch a drink driver, I will never ever help the police out ever again.

They are refusing a screen for me as the guy has no previous convictions but all criminals start out with no previous convictions don't they including rapists and murderers!!

Totally petrified and worrying myself to death about it already. I am hoping that once I tell me midwife on Friday, she will help me get out of it as she already knows about the previous miscarriage obviously and knows about my history of anxiety and depression.

Total nightmare!!


----------



## laurah8279

poppy666 said:


> laura can you not withdraw your statement and refuse to be a witness?
> 
> Caz good luck with scan sweetie fx'd :dust::dust:
> 
> MC chocolate on toast ya dirty mare :haha:
> 
> Nothing going on here korben still not 100% i gave him a tiny bit of toast he threw it back up so no food for him now. Gage home from work for few hours he's been sick n got the runs too now :dohh: I think if i was gonna get it i would of by now wouldnt i?

Good idea Poppy. Going to look into it now to see if I can withdraw my statement xx


----------



## babydream

hey girls, hope all okay. Just checking in. Had to stay in hossy again over the weekend, not sure how long i can do this it's really draining me. Feeling like shit. I'm taking cyclizine tablets 3x a day but they seem to do nothing. I was told at A&E that Zofran is not safe for pregnant women!!! Hmm... All i do is staying in bed or on couch the whole day, hardly have the strenght to move of speak tbh. Fx it'll go soon. I'm sorry for selfish post but gotta get off as the laptop screen makes me sick too, how pathetic! Hope you all are ok, congrats Lew on the birth of your little girl. I'm popping on fb every now and then to see more news. LB is next i think? And then MC can't wait, take it easy. Love ya all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

awww laura hope you can get it sorted for peace of mind! :hugs: and poppy...i think a new kitchen is what ill be getting when my inheritance comes through....:thumbup: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww babyd..:hugs: not long n youll be alllll better!! :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Was wandering how you was BD so sorry your still ill, my sister was the same with the one she's carrying now, she had to sign off work n get someone to look after her other toddler cos she was bad, luckily it went at 12wks which seems a lifetime away i know :hugs::hugs:

Laura get your solicitor involved regarding retracting your statement :hugs:

MC i just need a new bloody house soonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, want to be settled and korben in his own room before this one comes x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm going for a long walk i have got my scan tomorrow at 11,30 am woopp cd7 i will be hope i can see some think on the screen x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

hahahah good luck with that poppy! connor still in my bed! :dohh: hope rhys likes his cot! :thumbup: no room for 4 in my bed!!


----------



## poppy666

Yeah korben climbs out his bed into mine at night cos his bed in our room :dohh: not having this shite once this one is here, so my mission find house and throw wade n gage out lol.

Caz be thinking of you tomoz lovely x


----------



## mothercabbage

yes good luck for tomorrow caz! :hugs:

poppy im determined to get connor in his own room and rhys in his own cot asap after he arrives!!...sell the lads to slavery..id buy them both for a tenner a piece! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

They not worth a fiver they crap at cleaning up :haha: looks like we both on missions... this one isnt coming in my bed once i swear down :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

prayers please if any one spots this, health visitor on way round with a nurse from the CF team........


----------



## laurah8279

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> prayers please if any one spots this, health visitor on way round with a nurse from the CF team........


Sending positive vibes and prayers your way Tink :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> prayers please if any one spots this, health visitor on way round with a nurse from the CF team........

Tink thinking of you and Lily :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Oh my Tink i will defo be praying for Lily and your family *hugs*

BabyDream im sorry your still so ill :-( i have been feeling really well the last few days so i will send you some of my 'well vibes'!

Caz good luck for tomorrow, FX x

Laurah i don't know what you can do about your situation but hopefully it will sort itself out and you won't need to do it x

Afm i got my scan date for 9th Aug  i will be exactly 12 weeks! The midwife is coming to see me at home on the 5th Aug. . . it's all very exciting xxx


----------



## poppy666

Dont forget to get piccy so we can see the nub hopefully lol i asked for one but dont think she was impressed with my request flaming NHS :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

prayers and thought with you tink :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: for scan jenny!! i second the nub shot request!! xx


----------



## coral11680

oh tink praying for you and Lily x


----------



## China girl

Tink, sending prayers up for you & Lili


----------



## sleeping bubs

hope everything is ok Tink and Lilli


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Well, as I thought and I'm sure you thought. Not good news, bloods cam back raised again. Lily is now classed as suspected cystic fibrosis :cry: the good news is we have an appointment at Great Ormond Street tomorrow morning for a sweat test. We should find out for sure by about 1pm. The CF nurse was lovely, I feel like were in great hands if the worst comes to the worst. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers, I'm feeling comforted and strong if somewhat emotional. Check in again tomorrow and let you guys know whats happening. Thanks DD's xxxxxx :hugs: x


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh bless ya hopefully they will find out for sure tomorrow that got sorted quickly. It was nice that they came around to your house instead of saying on the phone. 

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## poppy666

Tink i know nothing about CF so sorry for my ignorance, i will be thinking of you all tomorrow and praying everything is ok after further tests :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww tink, :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

BH coming every 15-20 mins..even when im sat doing nothing...wish it was early labour, im sick of pissing myself nearly everytime a BH strikes:dohh:...going for a bath, see if it calms them a bit..usually works:thumbup: x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Tink im sorry to hear the results were not great but im going to keep praying for Lily and your family and hopefully tomorrow you get positive news *hugs* xxx


----------



## coral11680

Tink I can't imagine what you are going through. Big :hug: hope tomorrow brings good news, I will be thinking of you both xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw tink big big :hugs: hun hope the news tomorrow is good x x x


----------



## Hopes314

tink :hugs: will keep you in mind of course. I'm not familiar with the sweat test but I hope that this will give definitive results, because I'm sure that this is difficult for you to bear. Since CF is a genetic disease, couldn't a karyotype diagnose with complete certainty? Well, no matter how the results end up I know you're the best one for her :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy- hope korben (and now the rest of your house) feel better, sounds like a really yucky kind of sick.

mc- your bump is so low and cute! I am jealous, mine is getting really big and I'm finding stretchmarks everywhere. If I carry this baby to due date, I'm sure I will have no skin left untouched by stretchmarks. I think when I hit 37 weeks next week I'll be with you on the "trying everything to get the baby out" front. I have the strep B test scheduled next wednesday the 3rd, and they said while I'm there and everything is "out" :haha: they will check for dilation and all that if I want. I know it doesn't mean much but I'm interested to know. It will probably be the only time they check until I'm actually in labor, they agree that until then the numbers are fairly meaningless I guess.

Will hopefully post bump pic tomorrow since it will be 36 weeks. Going to try to be diligent about taking pics every week now since won't know which one will be my last. Starting to feel a little.. sad(?) that billy and i are entering our last weeks together alone. I cry about it every time I mention it to him. I think its because I'm being selfish and want him all to myself.. as usual. And its sad to see this chapter ending I guess. Ah see now I'm getting all emotional :dohh: Hopefully this is just my stupid hormones being dramatic. This past week I don't think I've went a day without crying over SOMETHING. (yesterday I cried because I stepped in goose poop)


----------



## poppy666

Awww Hopes not long now sweetie :hugs: stretch marks are a bitch arnt they :growlmad: but they do shrink and fade over time.

Korben lot better today now ive only fed him grapes, banana, melon and tomatoes :haha: nothing heavy on his stomach, also bought lemons and made him some diluted juice out of them. Not had him being sick or runny nappy since this morning. Gage in bed and off food for next 24hrs. Me not been bathroom since this morning thankfully :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, the sweat test is just that, they collect some sweat from her by her wearing a collecting device on her arm for a bit. High levels of sodium provide a pretty definitive diagnosis of CF, but they will also take bloods for further genetic testing. They will also test her poop for digestive problems. We should know for sure tomorrow, scared :cry: x

Thanks for everything DD's :hugs: x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Tinks, sending lots of positive thoughts an prayers your way sweetie, heres hoping for some good news tomorrow:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

tink :hugs: hope everything turns out well tomorrow. im sure this must be a ton of stress on you, but at least you will have an answer soon enough. lily is perfect either way and im sure you, of all people, can handle this no matter what the results are :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: Tink xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes...looking forward to that bump pic...and stretchmarks are scars from motherhood! theyll never go but like poppy said they shrink and fade...ive got loads..but hey ho ive got my kids:happydance: and i understand what you mean by saying your emotional about being a trio now rather than just you and DH...i didnt want to share my OH but its amazing to watch them turn from an ordinary bloke to being a daddy!:happydance:

poppy, so glad korben picked up a bit :yipee: poor little thing :hugs:xx

thinking of you today tink:hugs: xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

mc- very cute about the whole 'watching them turn into a daddy' thing, hadn't thought of that exactly i guess :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

its sweet :awww: and now GET TO BED!!! why do i have to tell you every morning when i get up :rofl::rofl::rofl: do you sleep alot during the day? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo im full term tomorrow! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## mothercabbage

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/683035-not-squeamish.html
this is...."fun"....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning honeypots,

Sorry for not taking much notice of whats going on with you guys, I am reading and thinking of you all, just not got the capacity for individual replys. It means so much to have you guys, thanks for everything! Hopes, you said something that is similar to my outlook. My hearts breaking, but I think everything happens for a reason. I like to think that If Lily has got CF she was given to me cause God knew I would be the best person to look after her. x


----------



## mothercabbage

awww tink...:cry: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> its sweet :awww: and now GET TO BED!!! why do i have to tell you every morning when i get up :rofl::rofl::rofl: do you sleep alot during the day? xx

because i just woke up lol. the past few days i have been waking up randomly in the middle of the night and going downstairs to eat lol then im stuck all awake for a few hours


----------



## Hopes314

tink :hugs:

mc whoo so i guess tomorrow the self induction games begin :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Tink :hugs: hopefully you'll have the answers today xx


----------



## poppy666

MC Happy full term day sweetie, now get to buisness we wanna see Rhys :haha:

Tink thoughts with you, Lily and all the family today :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:howdy: yes ma'am....:haha: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls went for my scan she said the shouldn't of sent me yet far to early but on a good note i had 1 fol-lie 9mm my lining is 3mm she couldnt see ewt on my right side i had to much gass cd7 today wooppp x x x


----------



## poppy666

Lurking :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Oh gosh, Tink, i'm so sorry i had no idea what's been going on, just managed to read some back. Praying for you and Lily and the whole family sweetie. I agree with Hopes, whatever happens you are the best for Lily. Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Checking in quick, be back later but wanted to update you briefly. Lily does have CF :cry: but we're handling it okish x


----------



## coral11680

Oh Tink big :hug: I'm glad you and Rob are being strong, you are a great Mum and will take care of her amazingly. She's lucky to have you and maybe you are right maybe God chose you to take the best care of her :cry: Let me know if you need to talk, come and visit when you are up to it x


----------



## MommyV

:hugs: Tink I'll be praying for you Lilyanne and your whole family. I agree with the other ladies she has a great mommy to take care of her.


----------



## puppycat

Aww Tink hun, I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope you realise that she is with the best possible family :) thinking of you xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: tink, she was sent to you b/c your the best mummy for her:hugs: to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Lilyanne couldnt want for a better mother Tink and your a strong lady which will handle this better than most of us on here, huge hugs to you and all your family :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

tink glad your being strong hun x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Soooooooo grateful guys :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx hope your all ok xxxxxxxxxxxx back soon x


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh bless ya tink and little lilyanne and of course your oh. Keep stong looks like she will have lots of loves and medical care


----------



## Regalpeas

Tink praying for you Lilyanne and family. :hugs: Wishing every positive thing to come.

Mothercab hope BHs calmed a bit. So close!

Hopes...can't believe you are almost due. My does the time flow. So excited for you. I don't remember if you are team yellow or you find out the sex of your bub. I'll have to check back threads or siggy.

Pk2 how's it going.

Hey Poppy! Coming along there. :)

to all other ding dongs peace and love xoxoxo :flower:


----------



## Hopes314

tink :hugs: i hope you are doing ok with all of this going on. god wouldn't give you something you can't handle. :hugs:

regal- time really does fly. i am still team yellow, cant wait to find out! i hope you're doing well :hugs:


from ladyb's wall on facebook.. it looks like she had the baby like 12 hours ago. hope we hear from her soon cant wait to hear the story and see pics!! MC.. you and i are next up can you believe it!!


----------



## Hopes314

MC congrats on FULL TERM :happydance:
i'll probably join you in the self induction festivities next thursday



heres my 36 week bump. low and pointy.
 



Attached Files:







36.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jenny Penn

Tink thinking of you and family but like the others say i know Lily will be well cared for and live a happy life because you won't let it be any other way, keep strong hun xxx

Can't wait to hear LadyB's news 

MC full term. . . woohoo! Hopes not long for you either!!!

Hi Reagal and all other Ding Dongs. . . hope you are all well xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes you are big!! i think you will go before me!! us next eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek...not seen ladybs FB posts...will go check later....xxxxxxxxx...GET TO BED :rofl::rofl:

full term eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! :yipee:


----------



## Hopes314

MC- i know i feel big and disproportionate lol. i think im starting to get weird stretch mark purple things around my bellybutton? i didnt know that happened. anyway, midwives dont seem to think ill be going early at all, but i think that is mostly based on their experience with first time moms and all that. I wish my being huge actually meant that the baby was maybe going to exit sooner. 

whoo so what are you gonna do to aide in getting that baby out!? sex? the prostaglandins in semen can help i think! crazy foods? in my birth class they said that stimulation of nipples and also of that one web-like part of your hand between thumb and pointer finger (weird right) release oxytocin and stimulate labor. the nipple thing actually has studies done on it lol. Unfortunately its something ridiculous like 1 hour, 3 times a day. You'd be playing with your nipples all day mc :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

:hugs: still thinking of you today tink :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: How are the lovely ding dongs? :)


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

Tink, sending prayers and strength your way for you & DH and the entire family. Like Hopes said, God will not give you more than you can handle and I am a firm believer of that:hugs:

Hopes, you look great!!!

MC, Full term....not long now!!!!

Jenny and Babyd, hope you ladies are doing well.

Congrats to LadyB!!!

Hiya:hi: Regal,Mommyv,PK,PJ,Daisy,BabyHopes,Laura,Puppy,Caz,Coral,Phoebe,Poppy and to all the other DDs:hugs:

asfm, just chill'n:winkwink:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Just a quick one.
Wanted to send huge hugs to you and your family tink and of course special ones to lillyanne, so sorry to hear it but i'm sure you will cope just fine :hugs:
Just to let you know that at the moment we are unsure if we will carry on with the fs, we have got 3 months till the next appointment and it all depends if i am better by then. Doctor wants to section me, but crisis team have decided just to give me a 24 hours nurse on call and to come in 4 times a day to give me my meds. They think i have bipolar or schizophrenia and i am having further tests done on monday. Thought i would let you know.

xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday woopp well me and oh are chill in why my son has gone swimming so think :sex: is on in a bit x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes....im trying the spicy foods :thumbup: either a coincidence or it may have been the vindaloo the night before i went into labour with Connor:happydance:...i cant try :sex: OH has totally gone off the idea! baby is real low, so im thinking that maybe its not a good idea, i know it wont hurt baby but...it wont feel right! :nope:..im going to have clary sage baths and rub it on my bump when i find some:dohh: found a radox bubble bath that has it in...its nice but bubble baths irritate my "fluff" :blush::haha:....deffo trying the nipple stimulation..:haha: different web sites tell you different ways...ive heard using the breast pump is more efficient!:thumbup: ill get use out of that fecking thing...:haha: also ive heard of a few accupressure (sp) points..one on the foot..behind bony ankle bit and one behind the calf muscle in leg...ive heard of the one on the web of the hand too...may sit n get OH to do them all in one night...it will be nice if anything...dont know when to start all this...im nervous now im finally "term" :rofl::dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

*congratulations ladyb!!!*
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:baby::baby::baby:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## pk2of8

Tink, I'm going to send you a pm, but I just wanted to say quickly that I wish I were there to come over and give you for real hugs and just be there for you. I cannot imagine what you must be feeling. The others are right...God won't give you more than you can handle, but that knowledge doesn't always get us through the moment in the way we would like it to. We're all here for you sweetie. HUGE :hug:


----------



## pk2of8

Ohhh I gotta check fb to see about ladyb! Congrats sweetie...can't wait to hear all about it :hugs:

Mc and hopes, my sister swears by the nipple stimulation and :sex: :haha:

Babyd, I'm so sorry you're feeling so sickly hun. My mom and a couple of my sisters were like that too, but got generally better once into 2nd tri so hopefully you'll have some relief soon :hugs:

regal, I'm just trucking along, so to speak... How 'bout you sweetie? What you up to? I'm starting to get a little nervous about the injections. Start in about 2 weeks. Eek! And nervous about how many embies we should decide to transfer. 2 or 3. Dh wants to do 3 but that really scares me. What if they all take??? Triplets???? YIKES!!!!!!! :dohh: but I guess we've still got a few weeks to decide that. 

Lupus, what is a "section"? And why are they talking about having somebody to come give you your meds every day?? What are your symptoms? 

Poppy I'm SO glad to hear little Korben doing some better now. I hope this is finally him being on the mend and that you don't get as sick hun. That had me very worriednfor all of you...it sounded really bad, poor things. :hugs:

I can't remember much else right now...sorry to my other ding dongs :kiss: tink's news really threw me for a loop. But I love you all and praying for everybody :hugs:

Afm, just trying to finish up thelast of the moving and cleaning up the old place. Hopefully today will be it and then we can relax a bit. Of course then we gotta finish all the sorting and unpacking and putting things away here :wacko: but that's really it. Still taking my bcp's. Starting a new pack on sun b/c I have to skip the inactive pills.


----------



## puppycat

Lupine don't be too hard on yourself hun, people wirh bipolar can still be fantastic parents. :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

signing off.....going to play with my nipples:haha:


----------



## China girl

Big :hugs: to you Lupine!!

MC, use your breastpump:thumbup:


----------



## Damita

lupinerainbow said:


> Just a quick one.
> Wanted to send huge hugs to you and your family tink and of course special ones to lillyanne, so sorry to hear it but i'm sure you will cope just fine :hugs:
> Just to let you know that at the moment we are unsure if we will carry on with the fs, we have got 3 months till the next appointment and it all depends if i am better by then. Doctor wants to section me, but crisis team have decided just to give me a 24 hours nurse on call and to come in 4 times a day to give me my meds. They think i have bipolar or schizophrenia and i am having further tests done on monday. Thought i would let you know.
> 
> xxxxxx

:hugs: :hugs: My best friend has bipolar 2 with schizophrenia, now she is on meds she is so much better than before and she has a 4 year old, doesn't effect her being a great mum, if you want to PM me I can give you her email addy and you can chat :) She found out two years ago now :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Hi ding dongs :hi:

Tink, still thinking of you and when you feel up to it come over for a chat :hug: how are you feeling? What is the next step in caring for Lily? I imagine there is a lot to learn:hugs:

MC Full term :yipee: get out that breast pump!:haha:

Hopes lovely bump very large but perfect. I think boy bump! 

Lupine big :hug: hope you start to feel better soon.

PK I'm excited that you are getting closer to your IVF treatment:happydance:

Ladyb congrats on your :blue: bundle can't wait to hear from you and see pics!x

hi everyone else, china, poppy, puppy, babyhopes, jenny, laura, caz, phoebe, lew etc xxx

afm, a nice quiet day for me. DH has taken my step son, Chloe and Ryan to London to do a bit of sightseeing and maybe check out a few museums. I am home with Keira, of course I can't relax though and am doing washing and hoovering and mopping!:dohh: not supposed to be hoovering really but needed to. Keira is sleeping but expect her to wake soon. I am still pumping as often as I can and formula feeding too, I occasionally let her nurse but have to use a nipple sheild as she latches on wrong now after so many bottles and I'm still tender from the thrush :( I think I had a blocked milk duct a couple of days ago also and it was very painful. I'm trying to keep the pumping up til at least when DH goes back to work on Tuesday. xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw lupine :hugs: hun x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

i know im full term but isnt 37 weeks...early:shrug: dont want to rush the little man if he not ready?? ...got my sweep booked for 19th (due day) so hopefully that will work like it did with chloe and connor and baby Rhys will come the day after(if not before) xx


----------



## coral11680

yeah its best to wait til baby is ready really, tempting as it is to get them out early. xx


----------



## mothercabbage

just gonna ride it out n get sweep at 40 weeks i think...but if they start talking induction im gonna cry!:haha:


----------



## Hopes314

mc i think most of the things people try to "move baby along" dont work unless cervix is ripe and things are already kinda happening. look online, theres a lot of studies about all that. i guess the general idea is that those things wont really work unless baby is already thinking of coming out lol. otherwise, everytime someones nipple got bumped theyd go into labor, even at 30 weeks hah


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:..youd have to bump them for 15 mins each nip!! :haha: i looked up some labour inducing tips, seems :sex: n :holly: stimulation work best but only if bubba's ready:thumbup:
flippin tired today, nested all the house yesterday and ended up in bed at 9pm...just woke up, the rest of house is sleeping lazy gits!:rofl: xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

mc- wish i was in the mood to clean everything too. or i wish you were my neighbor so you could come over here and nest a bit for me :haha:


ok, OH decided he likes the name Mila for a girl, pronounced like.. "mee-la" and i think its nice but what kind of middle name goes with THAT!? Aside from that, our plan for a girl was "Ella Kate" Keep in mind the last name Vulgris kind of sucks and doesn't go with hardly any names. So anyone have suggestions for a middle name for Mila??

Mila Claire?
Mila Ryan?

it can't be rose or jade, those were the suggestions plastered all over the internet to go with "Mila" and probably not elizabeth either.


----------



## mothercabbage

i was like that last week, then nesting took over me like a woman posessed yesterday...:dohh: should be resting!!...baby on the move now, hurts alot! think he lying transverse...im off to get on all fours and wash kitchen floor then bounce on ball while watching kids tv with connor xx


----------



## Hopes314

bounce on a ball while watching kids tv. you crazy lady :haha: at least youve got a clean house though. im jealous of your nesting because my house needs cleaned. ugh. im still working on the hospital bag :dohh:

EDIT-oh and mc, i always feel like baby is transverse, but when i go to the weekly midwife appointments they always say nope baby is so big, youd know for sure. and then they touch all the parts and tell me what they are, and its always a hip/butt on my right side and part of the back on my left side (makes it feel transverse especially when you see the lumps on each side move) and head has been down for a long time but id never know it, cant feel the head at all and midwives even have trouble finding it down there. So anyway, if your situation sounds like mine then baby is probably not transverse lol


----------



## puppycat

Mila Anne
Mila Jayne
Mila Francis
Mila Ruth


----------



## mothercabbage

im liking mila claire!!! never even read that bit of your post! lol
as for transverse baby...the top of my bump feltempty..pressure was gone from cervix and my bump was getting stretchd sideways...it hurt!!, dont think baby liked it...gone back to pressure down below and kicks in ribs!:happydance: silly boy..stay head down :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Morning girlies

How are we all? Poppy?

Had a good party last night, there were only 4 guests but we had a good time and raised some money for CLIC sargent, not as much as I'd hoped but it all helps.

Have cinema booked for 6.30pm today so I now have to stash clothes etc in my handbag while DH is delivering his parcels. I'm very excited! I nearly told him this morning but I managed to hold off :haha:

Got the hotel booked but I'm going to ring them and make sure I don't need to take the booking confirmation (it's on email and I don't have a printer) hopefully my name will be enough. Will find out.

Laura's off to her Aunty and Uncle tonight so I hope she has fun, they spoil kids rotten!

I'm off to clean my living room rug now.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm been food shopping and now chill in because the weather is lovely wooppp x x x


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties...wow quiet day. 

i hope you have a lovely night away with your dh puppy. :thumbup:

MC, that little Rhys better stay turned :jo: i wish i had all you nesty-type ding dongs here. you'd have all my unpacking done in a day :haha:

i hope you're feeling better than you were hopes...you look adorable too sweetie...you are all bump :winkwink:

caz, i hope you get your bfp this cycle hun :dust: if you don't, what's the plan for next then? you have to take a break from the clomid don't you? :hugs:

tink, still thinking about you and praying fr you sweetie :hugs:

poppy, i hope you haven't gotten more sick hun. worried about you :kiss:

we're finally finished cleaning the old place. had the carpet cleaners there today. now just have to finish unpacking and sorting here. :wacko: we're very tired :sleep: that's pretty much it for here though xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo id love to come and "nest" a few boxes for you PK!:happydance: i dont think the airlines would let me fly there though....maybe the walk will start labour!:rofl::rofl: im on my way!!! :yipee::haha:
im into the teens now 19 days to go!! eeeeeeek, im actually banking on my sweep working, getting it done on 19th aug...you watch ill have banked on it working (as it has done in the past for me,twice) and it wont:dohh: xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls hope your all well afm doing my Sunday roast as usual i hope this month it works for us because me and the oh have done some big changes oh has stopped coffee all together and i drink decaff so fx it works this month x x x


----------



## pk2of8

Aw I hope it works for you too caz :hugs: fxxxxxxx

MC if the walk over here didn't get ya going them all the unpacking would for sure!! :haha: really hun I know you may go to the end but with all the contractions seems to me you might not. :shrug: but what do I know. Pfft :winkwink: in any case, if you do make it to the end, I think your sweep will work for you :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Hi everyone :flower:

Just popping on been really ill but think im over the worsed, just sweating like mad today but my stomach has settled down a lot. Will try eat something today.

Hope your all well and i will catch up properly later... Going to pop into church this afternoon and lite a candle for my little pippin :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon ladies

Had a fab time with DH - we went to see Captain America in the cinema in 3D then I'd booked a hotel so we stayed there last night. Lush. Happy anniversary to me!

Poppy hope you're feeling better hun, I had a funny tummy yesterday (*whispers* I actually followed through when I fluffed :blush:) oops!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just hopping on to say thanks so much for being there for me DD'S :) LOVE YOU ALL!!!! I shall be about a bit more very soon, just been getting my head round things. Means even more than ever to have you all... :cry:

Popsy, I said a prayer for pippin at church today, thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

tink-take as much time as you need, glad you seem to be coping alright with the news :hugs: here for you :hugs:

mc-im jealous that you have the sweep scheduled and have an end in sight! my midwives wont do any interventions before 42 weeks unless there is a real need to get baby out sooner. i don't want there to be a "need" to get baby out, but 42 weeks i think is a little unnecessary and excessive. from what i understand they are pretty firm about it. im just hoping to go on my own before due date. but as of now, feels like NOTHING is happening.


----------



## mothercabbage

awww poppy..ill say a quiet prayer tonight for your pippin' :hugs: hope you feel better soon too:hugs:

tink....:hugs:xxxxx
pk...FXd sweep works:thumbup:
hopes...do they not "sweep" you over there...im holding on to the hope that mine works, couldnt imagine them not doing anything and leaving me until 42 weeks...:dohh: cant you ask them at your next app to sweep you at 40 weeks:shrug: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

MC- by "sweep," you mean stripping the membranes right? Yeah they do that here, but the midwife practice that I go to just refuses to "move things along" unless its necessary. And to them, necessary isn't until 42 weeks.. or if a situation comes up where baby needs to get out sooner.


----------



## mothercabbage

yeah thats it, stripping the membranes..just get on the couch with your pants down and shout"sweep me bitch" :rofl: i do think you will "go" before me though....you had any signs yet..i lost "snot"<--sorry TMI this morning no blood just yellowy/green..oh yuk! sorry xx


----------



## poppy666

Lovely MC 'snot' :haha: remember when i lost my plug it was dangling on my leg after going bathroom lol ewwww


----------



## caz & bob

tink big big :hugs: hun poppy i will pray for your pippin hun x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:sick: poppy!!!!!!!!!!!!! yuk..dirty girl...mine was just a bit..but made me excited, then.............................nothing a few BH and thats it!! bummer!


----------



## puppycat

Have I missed something? What's wrong poppy?


----------



## poppy666

PC no my plug with korben not this one thank goodness lol...


----------



## puppycat

Pheww!!!!


----------



## poppy666

:haha::hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:hi: Girlies, just a quick pop in for me!!! Just found bubbas heart beat with my doppler 185bpm and I'm on:cloud9: so reassuring to hear it!!!!!!

Tink I hope you're all doing ok, Can't imagine how you're feeling and I'm sure it'll take some time to get you're heads around!!!!!

Poppy was it you're due date for your lost little one today??:hugs::hugs::hugs: sweetie.

Hi to everyone else, got work tomorrow so I'm off for some shut eye!!!


----------



## poppy666

Awww DM im guessing girl with heart rate :winkwink: hope your well sweetie, im off to bed now :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

mc-nope nothing going on with me at all. no snot. nothing but the boring old creamy cm and a few BH here and there. im going to be pregnant forever. ill put my belly in a wheelbarrow and push it around with me.

but, we did install the car seat today finally.. and still have to finish the hospital packing, i dont know why it feels like such a chore.


----------



## pk2of8

Hey sweeties...it's late here. We've been to Orlando all day today to visit my family. Lovely visit but while we were there found out one of my tias (aunts-mother's sister) passed away suddenly this morning. Don't have any details as yet and my mom is pretty shaken up about it of course. dh and I debating whether or not to drive down to Key West on tues for the funeral and whatnot. :wacko: oh man I don't know what we're gonna do. 

Tink still praying for u and family hun :hug:

Poppy I really hope you and boys (and especially Korben) are on the mend. :kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

OK so my breastpump arrived.i was curious to how it actually worked so i stuck it on my boob for 10 seconds.and white sticky clear liquid come out 
whats that :shock::wacko:? i wont be doing that again:haha:
happy eggplant day to us poppy :)


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Checking in quick, be back later but wanted to update you briefly. Lily does have CF :cry: but we're handling it okish x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Damita

Happy One Year TTC to me and husband today.. can't believe it has been a year!!


----------



## Hopes314

babyhopes- probably just colostrum. ive been leaking like crazy since about 20 weeks or so. now that youre noticing, you might find the same.

damita :hi: glad you popped on, hope everything is going well. happy 1 year ttc, hopefully that bfp is right around the corner.. youre seeing a FS soon right :) a year ttc can be normal, dont give up!! and if the FS does find a problem it will likely be a pretty easy fix and you'll hopefully get an explanation for your long cycles! Hope this all works out for the best for you, and cant wait til you pop on here soon to post your bfp pic :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

happy 25 weeks poppy :happydance:

ITS AUGUST!!!! IM HAVING A BABY THIS MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!:yipee:

pk..:hugs: hope your ok :hugs:

nothing much to report here, BH, bit more "plug" (possibly) but nothing too spectacular..:nope: my :holly: still not leaking...i may try that breast pump on friday(38 weeks) see if i can stimulate contractions:shrug: heard that works!!:thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

MC how often do you have midwife appointments now? will they check for dilation or any of that if you ask? aren't you dieing to know if all those BH are doing anything in there lol!? i am sure you will go before me, look at all the stuff going on with you already all those BH and the plug!


----------



## mothercabbage

ive had BH since nearly the beginning hopes!:dohh: dont think they doin much...ive only got 2 more app to go to now...38 week(friday) and then my 40 week app. if i go over i have to go to the hospital weekly until labour starts, think at 41 weeks they discuss when to induce:argh: not wanting that so still holding out for that sweep a fortnight on friday/2 week on friday..ive been trying to stay active and walk alot, i think thats why bits of plug are coming away, its not blood stained so not too excited yet...:growlmad:..and nope, even if you ask they wont examine cervix for dilation etc...im gonna ask on friday if she will sweep me...cheeky and i know she will say no, but worth an ask i say!:happydance: do you have no signs at all...back ache? af style aches/cramps.."snot"....nothing? :shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

definitely no snot or any sort of exciting cm lol. bc lately ive been checking when i wipe and all lol.. reminds me of what i did at 6-8weeks back in january and all that!

im getting BH but nothing ive even bothered timing. had one painful one today where i had to lean over on the table. but just one. lol. otherwise nothing notable there.

getting the pains in the middle of my pubic bone feels like its splitting down the middle. midwife assured me at last appointment that was normal and was just pelvis spreading. means nothing basically lol.

think baby is lower as there is less movement and ive been peeing more and feeling even after i go that i still kinda have to pee. or watch, i'll go to my midwife appointment this wednesday and they'll tell me i have a bladder infection instead :haha:

so overall, pretty much nothing is happening.

edit--oh, i have been having some on and off period type pressure that i plan to mention to midwife wednesday. also plan to mention that baby hasnt been moving as crazy as before. still way more than the 10 kicks per hour, but a lot less than what the crazy thing was doing just a week ago. better to tell her and be safe i guess. they probably all think im such a worry wart :haha:

have to get the strep b swabs this week, yuck


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: for the swabs! yuk! hate that
sounds like your not too far off labour too with those "symptoms"!:happydance: sounds like both of us are almost ready! i still say ill go over though!...get on Bball and get walking once you hit 37 weeks, thats what ive been doing...as for babys movements, my baby has slowed down alot since being low, i think thats normal, but if its less that 10 movements then ring MW! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Hopes314

i counted earlier and it was something ridiculous, i stopped near 40 because the counting just started to seem silly. but its still a decline from the way the baby was going crazy before.


----------



## Hopes314

((and now my whole belly is moving around and going crazy)) think someones messing with me lol


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## Damita

Hopes314 said:


> babyhopes- probably just colostrum. ive been leaking like crazy since about 20 weeks or so. now that youre noticing, you might find the same.
> 
> damita :hi: glad you popped on, hope everything is going well. happy 1 year ttc, hopefully that bfp is right around the corner.. youre seeing a FS soon right :) a year ttc can be normal, dont give up!! and if the FS does find a problem it will likely be a pretty easy fix and you'll hopefully get an explanation for your long cycles! Hope this all works out for the best for you, and cant wait til you pop on here soon to post your bfp pic :hugs:

:hugs::hugs: aw thank you, me too! I can't wait to see this dude and hopefully he can give me some answer :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm chill in again today no gym woopp think i may go back tomorrow missed it but needed the rest symptoms this month have been really strong hot flushes x x x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks MC :hugs:

Babyhopes happy 25th week too or eggplant day :haha: only 5 days to go then we into double digits :happydance:

MC my sisters little one is head down now doubt he will turn again now, your both due same date pmsl who will pop first :haha:

Everyone else ok?

Damita lovely to see you on miss you ya know :kiss:

Tink hope your ok n Lilyanne :hugs:

afm 90% better now still sweating but stomach better, korben back to normal he has two back teeth coming through atm so bit moany but ok.


----------



## mothercabbage

wont be me poppy, this baby is toooo comfy in here!! how you feeling today :sick: n "the other" gone i hope:hugs: glad your sis baby head down, scary thought is a c-sec!:argh: :kiss::friends: xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

lol, just read your post properly..:dohh: i see your feeling better:yipee: good xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

:haha: yeah lot better hate being ill when pregnant cos you cant take anything.

Dunno this only my sisters 2nd so may not want to come out lol

Just got this brand new off a selling n buy site on facebook for £80 pick it up friday :happydance: they expensive new n she not used it, my first buy for this one.
 



Attached Files:







cot.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 6









cots.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm chill in again today no gym woopp think i may go back tomorrow missed it but needed the rest symptoms this month have been really strong hot flushes poppy happy 25 week hun mc not long woopp x x x


----------



## poppy666

Caz when you testing? :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## caz & bob

i haven't o yet hun haha just hope we have done it this month x x x


----------



## poppy666

lol i get lost with your cycles, when you due to ov?


----------



## caz & bob

it will be cd16 or might be before been get in pains in my back and down my legs for 2 day so i am hoping i am going to o early not got any opk this month i forgot ha so i will just have to keep having sex x x x


----------



## poppy666

Yes sex ever other day :winkwink: hope it works for you this cycle sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:dust: caz!! and yep...not long now :happydance: 
poppy i like that basket! different but soooo cute! :awww: can imagine a pink bundle all cosy in there :yipee: xxxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Loving that Poppy!


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

Hope all is well:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: china!! testing time soon again for you :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Hi CG how are you sweetie :hugs:

Just brought my 4D scan date forward cos im impatient :haha: to this Saturday 6th at 3pm :yipee::yipee: i'll be 1 day short of 26wks going into week 27 so should be a good clear scan n gender confirmation for the last time :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## China girl

Yeah MC....testing time in another week or so. Oh, I think your gonna go when the MW does a sweep on ya!!:thumbup:

Poppy, I'm doing good. Just been busy and getting the boys ready for back to school this week. I like your basket, its really neat and can't wait too see your 4D scan.

GL Caz:dust::dust::dust:

Hopes, you hangning in there??

Tink, I hope things are going well for you & miss Lily. Been thinking about ya and praying you for guys:hugs:

BabyD, you feeling any bettter?

Jenny,Daisy,Laura,PJ,MommyV how are you all and the little bubba's doing?

Pk, :hugs: you have been a busy bee, hope things are starting to settle down for you.

Phoebe, I miss you very much and I hope you and miss Florence are doing well :hugs:

hiya:hi: Regal,Puppy and Damita and all the DDs:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats good poppy i will look forward to the pic x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: for scan poppy...bet you see your baby before i do! :growlmad: unless i have a scan like you that is xxxx


----------



## laurah8279

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Checking in quick, be back later but wanted to update you briefly. Lily does have CF :cry: but we're handling it okish x


Hi Tink

Sorry, I haven't been on here for a while. Had a manic couple of weeks. 

What does CF mean? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurah8279

poppy666 said:


> Hi CG how are you sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Just brought my 4D scan date forward cos im impatient :haha: to this Saturday 6th at 3pm :yipee::yipee: i'll be 1 day short of 26wks going into week 27 so should be a good clear scan n gender confirmation for the last time :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


Hey Poppy! :hi:

I was thinking of having one of those 4d scans done but wasnt sure it was going to be worth the money. Will you let me know when you have the pics so I can see what they look like? 

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Laura these are of korben at 28wks and piccy when he was born, well worth it. Went to Babybond.
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND_19.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 2









BABYBOND_16.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 2









DSC00479.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwww Korben :baby: xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw poppy so cute ha awww x x x


----------



## poppy666

I have to say BHs are horrid, ive sat here for half hour or so having them every 5 minutes and they wasnt pleasant one bit :growlmad: got me thinking i want strongest pain killers going for after pains in my hossy bag :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

your getting them already poppy, they are shit arent they...mine started early on too!!..now they make me run to the loo if i can get up fast enough,otherwise im close to pissin' my self...:haha:
had a few pains during the night.they died off after i went to the loo though:dohh: fell asleep thinking..."im gonna have to get up this is sore"..:haha: cant have been that sore if i slept through them:haha:ah well another day closer to that sweep:thumbup:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!

Still thinking of Tink and Lilypie everyday hope you are well *hugs* xxx

MC and Hopes sounds like you are getting close 

Poppy can't wait to see your scan pics!

PK sorry to hear about your loss *hugs*

China, Damita, Caz, PC and all other ttc dd's out there im sending lots and lots of babydust to you all this cycle 

Hope BabyD is starting to feel better, i am feeling more sicky now than i did before but i only actually throw up when i brush my teeth. But the thought of fried food, meat and large portions still have me close to the verge of being sick so i totally feel for BabyD x

Hi to any DD's i have missed and hope you are well x

Not much going on with me just been working lots :-( i am tired, zzzzz!!!
I have my midwife appointment on friday, she is coming to my house and i have my 12 week scan a week today. . . exciting! xxx


----------



## laurah8279

Jenny Penn said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Still thinking of Tink and Lilypie everyday hope you are well *hugs* xxx
> 
> MC and Hopes sounds like you are getting close
> 
> Poppy can't wait to see your scan pics!
> 
> PK sorry to hear about your loss *hugs*
> 
> China, Damita, Caz, PC and all other ttc dd's out there im sending lots and lots of babydust to you all this cycle
> 
> Hope BabyD is starting to feel better, i am feeling more sicky now than i did before but i only actually throw up when i brush my teeth. But the thought of fried food, meat and large portions still have me close to the verge of being sick so i totally feel for BabyD x
> 
> Hi to any DD's i have missed and hope you are well x
> 
> Not much going on with me just been working lots :-( i am tired, zzzzz!!!
> I have my midwife appointment on friday, she is coming to my house and i have my 12 week scan a week today. . . exciting! xxx

Oooh a week today!! V.EXCITED for you Jenny!! :happydance:

I have my second scan on the 6th September, we cannot wait to find out if I am carrying a little rugby player or a little ballerina! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Laurah  Would u prefer a boy or girl or are you not fussed either way?
We are going to stay team yellow because my hubby really wants the surprise lol x


----------



## laurah8279

Ooh, I don't know how you have the patience!! :haha:

Rob and I are dying to find out if it is a boy or a girl! Rob wants a boy of course and I want a girl but I don't mind really, and I honestly mean that. I just want a healthy :baby: that's all. 

When was your other scan done? Its sooooo cute!! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## laurah8279

poppy666 said:


> Laura these are of korben at 28wks and piccy when he was born, well worth it. Went to Babybond.

I cannot believe how much it looks like him!!!! 

During the scan is the screen picture you see like that too? Did you get the video as well? 

Ooh, I just don't know whether I want to wait until he/she is born to find out what she/he looks like! And to save the money to use for a weekend away for me and Rob before it gets too cold/I get too big to do anything! :haha:

xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

yey for scans girls!:yipee:

i had a rough night...contractions for 3 hours then nothing :haha: must have been a false start, i did get a wee bit excited :rofl: silly cabbage!


----------



## laurah8279

mothercabbage said:


> yey for scans girls!:yipee:
> 
> i had a rough night...contractions for 3 hours then nothing :haha: must have been a false start, i did get a wee bit excited :rofl: silly cabbage!

Ha ha ha MC! :haha:

Not long left for you now...are you scared? I daren't even think about giving birth just yet! Still trying to get used to getting bigger, and bigger...and bigger! :haha:

xxx


----------



## poppy666

17 days MC wooohoooooooo :happydance::happydance: excited muchly :haha::hugs:

Laura yes you see the scan the same as the pictures, plus they change it back to 2d sometimes to check measurements, organs etc and sex if you want to know or confirm what you been told. Also got a 10 minute DVD of it all :thumbup:

Jenny sorry to hear you feel yuk but your not far off 2nd Try now so fx'd you n babydream start feeling better :hugs:

Tink thinking of you :kiss:

Everyone else hope your all well :hugs:

afm nothing still sweating so think im just getting rid of that nasty bug still :growlmad: BHs calmed down but didnt like them :nope: this little one never sleeps i swear she always awake jumping around.


----------



## babydream

Hello Ding Dongs, 

It's been a long time since i posted properly, forgive me please.

I managed to read back some, so here it goes...

Tink, thinking of you a lot hunni, hope you are all okay and coping xxx

Poppy, glad you and family feeling better, must have been an awful bug, yaaaay for your scan this week xxx

MC, not long to go, sorry about BH and not being around lately when you are so excited. Bad timing for my sickness i guess but i am really excited for you and can't wait for Rhys's arrival. xxx

Jen, i'm sorry you feeling sick hun. What i noticed was it's much better to be sick with something in the stomach rather than have only acid coming up. So eat toast, biscuits which help with acid. Even if it comes back up it's better. And go and get some anti sickness medication, i think that's the stuff which is helping me through it now. xxx

MommyV, hope you are coping better than us lol xxx

Hopes, not long to go for you either, gosh you are slim only your bump sticking out lol xxx

PK, hope things are going ok and settling in nicely into your new home xxx

China girl, i saw some pics on fb. Were they taken on the wedding you went to? You look gorgeous! xxx

Coral, hope you and lo are okay, still screaming at bathtime? Bless xxx

Puppycat, happy belated anniversary, seems like you had a fab weekend away xxx

Laura, hope that awful court case is not stressing you out and managed to withdraw your statement. How ridiculous, you were just trying to help! xxx

Phoebe, hope you and little Florence are ok, you must be a busy mummy, thinking about you a lot xxx

Lupine, hope you are feeling a bit better, no doubt that whatever is going on you still would be a terrific mummy. I'm glad you getting help xxx

LB and Lew congrats again girls, hope all ok and enjoying your lo xxx

Damita, congrats on your graduation, now i hope you have some time to rest and get that bfp xxx

Oh dear i've been writing this for ages and now i forgot the rest. Anyway...SB, RP, PJ and all others hope all ok with you xxx

Asfm...I have not been sick for a couple of days (touch wood) but have been feeling sick. I can keep food and drink down but have so much disgusting saliva i keep spitting, yuk, sorry. Trying to eat juicy fruits but they make even more saliva, so need dry cheerios, toast and other carb stuff right after that. I lost 6kg since i found out i was preggo. My scan is 15th August, hope baby is okay, I wish i had a doppler !!! I found that shower makes me sick cause of the steam creating more fleighm (sp) so having baths which i really enjoy. DH is freaking out how time is flying by, we've done a quarter of the time already lol. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Happy 10wks Babydream and glad your nearing 1st Tri so you start to feel human again, looking forward to your scan too :happydance:


----------



## babydream

Oh i forgot!! At my local hossy they won't tell me the sex of the baby!!! They are not allowed! How stupid is that? i'm gonna have to pay for a gender scan!!!


----------



## poppy666

Ive heard that some hospitals dont tell you either, stupid really but if you shop around you should find a private clinic not too expensive.


----------



## laurah8279

babydream said:


> Hello Ding Dongs,
> 
> It's been a long time since i posted properly, forgive me please.
> 
> I managed to read back some, so here it goes...
> 
> Tink, thinking of you a lot hunni, hope you are all okay and coping xxx
> 
> Poppy, glad you and family feeling better, must have been an awful bug, yaaaay for your scan this week xxx
> 
> MC, not long to go, sorry about BH and not being around lately when you are so excited. Bad timing for my sickness i guess but i am really excited for you and can't wait for Rhys's arrival. xxx
> 
> Jen, i'm sorry you feeling sick hun. What i noticed was it's much better to be sick with something in the stomach rather than have only acid coming up. So eat toast, biscuits which help with acid. Even if it comes back up it's better. And go and get some anti sickness medication, i think that's the stuff which is helping me through it now. xxx
> 
> MommyV, hope you are coping better than us lol xxx
> 
> Hopes, not long to go for you either, gosh you are slim only your bump sticking out lol xxx
> 
> PK, hope things are going ok and settling in nicely into your new home xxx
> 
> China girl, i saw some pics on fb. Were they taken on the wedding you went to? You look gorgeous! xxx
> 
> Coral, hope you and lo are okay, still screaming at bathtime? Bless xxx
> 
> Puppycat, happy belated anniversary, seems like you had a fab weekend away xxx
> 
> Laura, hope that awful court case is not stressing you out and managed to withdraw your statement. How ridiculous, you were just trying to help! xxx
> 
> Phoebe, hope you and little Florence are ok, you must be a busy mummy, thinking about you a lot xxx
> 
> Lupine, hope you are feeling a bit better, no doubt that whatever is going on you still would be a terrific mummy. I'm glad you getting help xxx
> 
> LB and Lew congrats again girls, hope all ok and enjoying your lo xxx
> 
> Damita, congrats on your graduation, now i hope you have some time to rest and get that bfp xxx
> 
> Oh dear i've been writing this for ages and now i forgot the rest. Anyway...SB, RP, PJ and all others hope all ok with you xxx
> 
> Asfm...I have not been sick for a couple of days (touch wood) but have been feeling sick. I can keep food and drink down but have so much disgusting saliva i keep spitting, yuk, sorry. Trying to eat juicy fruits but they make even more saliva, so need dry cheerios, toast and other carb stuff right after that. I lost 6kg since i found out i was preggo. My scan is 15th August, hope baby is okay, I wish i had a doppler !!! I found that shower makes me sick cause of the steam creating more fleighm (sp) so having baths which i really enjoy. DH is freaking out how time is flying by, we've done a quarter of the time already lol. xxxxxxxxx

Thanks Hun. :hugs:

Hope you are feeling better. I thought my first Try was bad but you have totally beaten me hands down! :haha: I am sure baby is absolutely fine, they are strong little buggers and like my midwife said 'the baby is basically a parasite livign inside you and if anything at all, the baby will get everything it needs and it will be you that is ill/feels ill'...Nice I know! :haha: Thankfully it is true though so dont worry about the bubba.

I haven't managed to get out of the court appearance but I asked my midwife to write me a ltr so will send that to them and hopefully they will treat me with a little more respect and kindness.

xxx


----------



## laurah8279

babydream said:


> Oh i forgot!! At my local hossy they won't tell me the sex of the baby!!! They are not allowed! How stupid is that? i'm gonna have to pay for a gender scan!!!

Oh no!! That is so rubbish!! :growlmad:

It might be really obvious though at your 20 week scan anyway and fingers crossed you get a really clear nub shot at your first scan! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## laurah8279

Hey Coral

How are you doing hun? 

xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi ding dongs! Hi Laura :hi:

Sorry I have not been on much. Been busy with the baby and kids. Also dh back to work today so busy but actually less stressed with him gone:haha:

Mc, not long I think maybe 2 weeks today for you:happydance:

Poppy I can't wait for 3d pics of your little princess, finally you can be sure and buy pink:haha:

Tink been thinking of you constantly and keeping you in my prayers, you are very strong.x

Jenny not long til your scan so exciting.

Babyd glad you have been keeping some food down, before long you will feel normal again and have a nice baby bump to rub :awww:

China hey Hun hope you are well lots of :dust:

Dm that's great you heard baby hb, it's amazing isn't it.

Hi to All the rest of the ding dongs, puppy, Phoebe, lew, caz, damita, PK x


----------



## poppy666

Nice to see you Coral hope Keira being good for you... i find my house more stressfull when OH home :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well oh mum and dad has just got back from benidorm they loved it there's another 2 preggo people in the family so hope the 3 rd one is me been shopping now chill in x x x


----------



## babyhopes2010

had my gtt today,i wasnt very well and threw up after,hoping it comes bk negative tommorow :(


----------



## mothercabbage

:sleep: so stalking.....


----------



## pk2of8

Hey sweeties...still crazy busy around here. Making travel arrangements to go to funeral. We're leaving in the am, plan to be back on Sunday. Plus have had to do shopping around with specialtybpharmaciesnfor ivf meds...trying to find them a bit cheaper. Think I finally have got it as cheap as it's gonna get thru walgreens, surprisingly. Anyway, I'll try to keep up with posts while we're out of town but not sure if I'll have time to respond. Love you all and miss you :kiss:

Tink, still praying for you hun and poppy so glad you're feeling better finally :hugs: mc, i still think you're going to go a bit early :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx pk hope your right, hope you have a safe trip..:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

PK have a safe journey lovely and we miss you too :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

omg I witnessed an accident today :-( was not nice car was travelling way too fast for some reason he braked (didn't see y car parked on side of rd) skidded and the car jumped rolled though sign posts over path and in the chip shop. They were so lucky that they got out and no one was on the path didn't hit the parked cars and that the chip shop wasn't open at the time. I couldn't believe it gave my name to the police as I was at the traffic light about to turn into the road which it happened on. So now waiting for the police to ring for statement. I was really shaky after :-(


----------



## babyhopes2010

Heres 25+2 Bumpy pic.
https://img839.imageshack.us/img839/5416/25pf.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## poppy666

You dont seem to be getting bigger you lucky thing lol


----------



## puppycat

Such a cute bump :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

PK have a safe trip sweetie.

Baby hopes hopes you pass the gtt, lovely bump very petite and cute :)

Sleeping that sounds horrible, glad no one was hurt.

I feel bad for the preggos in this heat, I'm sweating, xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

petite :rofl: Its huge! the pic makes it look smaller lol


----------



## caz & bob

pk have a safe trip hun babyhopes love the bump hun xx


----------



## poppy666

Think mine has stopped growing for a bit its not got any bigger since last piccy.


----------



## mothercabbage

enjoying the somersalts poppy!? :dohh: im just checking in before bed, hope i get some sleep tonight!, nothing and no one will let me lately..im fooked!! :growlmad: headache to go with it too now! :dohh: xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Oh yeah loving it lol think she can hear korben crying, he got two top back teeth coming through n one bottom back pfft. Aww hope you get some sleep sweetie :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Having a brew then going to make my hubbie shower and :sex: ;)


----------



## mothercabbage

lol at shower and :sex::haha: i said it in my head as shower n shag! :rofl:..:dust: puppycat xx

poppy...is Korben poorly with his teeth, connor was a star when teething, only the odd occasion he cried..chloe was a screamer though, many sleepless nightswhen she teethed! hope Korben cuts them soon and he feels better poor baby! :awww: xxxx

asfm...woke up early...feel achey down below..started leaking...:haha: think its CM or pee or both though..:blush: im so glamorous!!:haha:..hope all ding dongs are well:hugs: to all..xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

i fancy a :sex: wish i had the energy :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

ugh. woke up in the middle of the night to eat again. and now im stuck being awake. its like 315 here, gotta get up at 5 to get ready and go to breakfast with OH and then early early midwife appointment. think they said theyd check for dilation if i wanted since theyd already be "there" for the strep b swabs. hopefully SOMETHING is happening. although i know not likely, and doesnt mean much. blah.

mc glad to hear you cant control your bodily fluids anymore :haha:

babyhopes love the little bump aww :)


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx hopes!! hope your MW app goes well...dont pee yourself on the way there will ya :winkwink: :rofl: xx


----------



## laurah8279

sleeping bubs said:


> omg I witnessed an accident today :-( was not nice car was travelling way too fast for some reason he braked (didn't see y car parked on side of rd) skidded and the car jumped rolled though sign posts over path and in the chip shop. They were so lucky that they got out and no one was on the path didn't hit the parked cars and that the chip shop wasn't open at the time. I couldn't believe it gave my name to the police as I was at the traffic light about to turn into the road which it happened on. So now waiting for the police to ring for statement. I was really shaky after :-(

Don't give a statement!!!!

They will force you to go to court and give evidence like I am having to do :cry:

So scared about it

XX


----------



## Hopes314

laurah i cant believe they can force you like that. did you look into the whole 'withdrawing your statement' thing?


----------



## laurah8279

Yeah, only victims can withdraw their statements. Witnesses can express a want to withdraw their statement but the CPS can force the statement to still be used and since they are forcing me to appear in court, I am pretty sure they will reject my application to withdraw my statement too. 

Totally devastated. Going to try and refuse to give evidence on the day and see what happens. They could find me in contempt of court though and hold me then I could face a prison sentence of up to 6 months!! 

Its totally out of order. All I wanted was a screen to hide my identity seeing as though the bloke lives round the corner but they refused me. 

x


----------



## puppycat

Mc I wrote 'gonna make DH shower and screw me' but thought it was a bit naughty :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey laura 

hopefully it won't mean I have to go to court to give statement I think there were loads of people who saw it and saw more than I did my mum was also in the car with me so she has given her name too. I think it is pretty clean cut that he was speeding and was driver error.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well its just took me ages get on her lost my password ha my son has gone swimming with oh nieces lad i am chilling love this lazy month not going the gym x x x


----------



## babydream

Hi DDs,

How is everyone? I jinxed it yesterday, i was sick again and feel it coming now again. Producing buckets of saliva most disgusting thing ever. I had to drop my sis to the airport and get into sainsburys on the way back holding my kfc cup to spit in it, yuk!!!! Where is it coming from???? It's very hot here today, staying indoors. Ha! That's not new i've been indoors for weeks lol xxxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies

I just finished work, only tomorrow to go then off for the weekend 

Not had a real chance to read back but Babydream there is a name for the whole 'extra saliva production in pregnancy thing' i seen it on an episode of '16 and pregnant' on MTV and i don't want to scare you but it lasted until baby was born, she carried a pringles tub around and constantly spat in it even in labour. Hope this does not happen to you *hugs* Also hope that sickness buggers off for you soon xxx


----------



## Hopes314

:hi: midwife appointment went well. been having a lot of BH since this morning started getting a bit painful in the back and low pelvic region on the way home from appointment. told midwife about the baby not moving as much, so she had me do the non stress test. took forever bc baby wasnt moving much and they had to use a thing to jolt the fluid to "wake up the baby" i hated it ugh felt bad for baby. anyway they said it looked ok, there was one time where baby's heartrate went down a bit during a contraction. she couldnt believe how many contractions registered during the 45-60 min i was sitting there. anyway they decided all is fine and baby is fine. contractions are still 5-7 min apart right now, not getting my hopes up at all really. going to take a nap lol. strep b swab wasnt so bad i guess. she checked and cervix is mushy and thinned but.. only 1/2cm dilated. boring.


----------



## poppy666

Looks like the race is on now between you and MC :haha: who's due after you two? cant be me thats ages.


----------



## Hopes314

poppy actually i do think you might be next in line?? there was a pretty long stretch there without bfps i think? hmm..


----------



## babyhopes2010

my fh of belly measuring 30 weeks but im only 25 weeks.mw is concerned baby is too big now im worried :shock:


----------



## Hopes314

babyhopes are the dates 100% accurate? (i guess you couldnt be off by THAT much huh!) did they suggest it might be in part due to baby's position in there? are they sending you for another ultrasound or anything to look into it further? im being nosey :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Babyhopes your bump is smaller than mine and i measured spot on at my 24wk appointment lol


----------



## Hopes314

^was thinking the same thing poppy said, your mw may have measured fh at 30 but that is no 30wk bump.. baby cant be the size of 30wk in there lol.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:wacko:


Hopes314 said:


> babyhopes are the dates 100% accurate? (i guess you couldnt be off by THAT much huh!) did they suggest it might be in part due to baby's position in there? are they sending you for another ultrasound or anything to look into it further? im being nosey :dohh:

its not size of bump its measurement of top bottom of uterus she doesnt think its fluid either.

i cant be further along as i def had mc neg preg test and i know exact date i convcieved and all scans so far have measured spot on:wacko: but that was over 5 weeks ago,not sure wether to get private ssan :wacko:

im a hell of alot bigger then what u think im size 20 and 6ft 2


----------



## poppy666

Well if you know your dates for deffo i dont know why you measure 30wks :shrug: go have a scan :thumbup:


----------



## Hopes314

what does it mean when contractions are 5-7 min apart (and have been for a couple hours) and accompanied by back pressure/pain and low abdominal pain... but are short.. like <30 sec? i certainly do not plan to call midwife and have her bring me into hospital as a formality when i was just there. going to go to sleep. if its anything it will only get worse right. otherwise may wake up from nap and theyll be finished. anyway just wondering if anyone had this


----------



## caz & bob

not long now bye the sounds of things hopes x x x


----------



## poppy666

Hopes if it resembles af pains just keep an eye on them, if they get stronger go get checked out, they could just be strong BHs getting ready.


----------



## babydream

Jenny Penn said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I just finished work, only tomorrow to go then off for the weekend
> 
> Not had a real chance to read back but Babydream there is a name for the whole 'extra saliva production in pregnancy thing' i seen it on an episode of '16 and pregnant' on MTV and i don't want to scare you but it lasted until baby was born, she carried a pringles tub around and constantly spat in it even in labour. Hope this does not happen to you *hugs* Also hope that sickness buggers off for you soon xxx

Yes, Jenn, i heard that too. Hypersalivation the bugger!!! I'd be really pissed off if it lasted all the way through. :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes...my BH are like that for some hours then gone the next, when i asked MW she said to ring L&D when i couldnt cope with pain any more"...guess thats what we be doing now...waitingggggggggggggggggggggggggggg..ive had a few BH but no pains this afternoon...boringggggg..cba to even bounce on my ball...just totally "bummed":growlmad:<---:haha:


----------



## poppy666

I used my ball for 5 minutes whilst in labour and it was shite :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

used it with connor, went from 3-8cm in 45 mins!!!!!!:happydance: ...baby low tonight but that dont mean shit does it!! so grumpy tonight...sick of waiting now...


----------



## puppycat

Loved. my birthing ball with Laura. I swear that's what made me go into labour 17 days early


----------



## mothercabbage

been bouncing for the last half hour...3 BH and now baby is LOW!!..he'll slip back up in a min though and BH will stop....AGAIN! ...someone come n sweep my cervix...ill pay you:haha:


----------



## poppy666

pmsl MC ask OH too :haha: im laughing my tits off here.


----------



## Hopes314

took a couple hour nap and woke up and all is pretty much the same. not worse or anything, so i assume its nothing


----------



## poppy666

Hopes i think once it starts you will just KNOW this is it :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

here i am for another day!! still huge and grumpy..you could have come over poppy!! have you got long fingers:rofl::rofl:

any change hopes?? xx


----------



## puppycat

If i were closer I'd strip your membranes Mc but its a fair trek :(


----------



## mothercabbage

awww thanx anyway PC...:flower: ill muddle through for 15 days!! :cry:..:haha:


----------



## coral11680

morning ding dongs!

MC:rofl: when is your 38 week midwife appointment? maybe she'll strip them for you. Explain how big Connor was and you want to get this little boy out ASAP:haha: hopefully she might be nice enough to do it?

Babyhopes did the MW suggest a scan for sizing if you are measuring 5 weeks ahead? I think the measurements dont mean much until 30 weeks though?

Poppy looking forward to your 3d pics of little Serenity :awww: only 2 days!

hi everyone else :hi: x

Not much new from me feeling a bit zombified baby waking every 3 hours to feed and she's congested so finds it hard to settle with her stuffy nose :awww:


----------



## coral11680

oh and Laura, maybe you should go to the docs and tell her how worried and stressed you are about the court case and that is there anything they can do for you, its not fair on you and stress is not good for you and baby :hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww poor :baby: hope her snuffles clear soon..:hugs: for her ...looking forward to being a happy zombie with you coral!:happydance:...i dont think she will sweep me, i do intend on asking though:thumbup: i am there tomorrow but its with that crappy MW that i told to get off me!:dohh: hope she isnt in and i get a diff MW..plus i measured a week behind last appointment so she will prob say, baby isnt too big!so no sweep early :cry: i swear if i thought i could reach my cervix id have a go myself...goes too high to reach at this point though doesnt it??,ive read some ladies on here self assesing cervix's tried to feel mine but its just a load of "mush" up there :haha: xxx


----------



## coral11680

yeah I must admit I tried to find mine about 38 weeks and was very mushy had no idea what I was doing :dohh: keep bouncing on ya ball and try walking a lot thanks for Keira :hugs: :)


----------



## poppy666

Awww poor Keira all stuffed up, try one of those Karvol plug in's Coral they really good :hugs:

MC ive booked you into my surgery Sunday at 10am got my latex gloves at the ready we'll get Rhys out :haha:

Happy birthday PK hope you have a lovely day :cake::dance::muaha::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:

Afternoon everyone :flower:

afm nothing going on its raining so not going out, korben still in bed ' he had a late one with his teeth last night' may go wake him just to be naughty cos he wakes me all the time lol.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hi everybody, missed you guys :hugs: 

Just getting my head round being back on here, although you lot are so supportive, I couldn't get my head round being here? Weird huh. I think it was just that I wanted to go back to how things were, with my healthy beautiful baby and helping you guys. And every time I got here the reality hit me, and reminded me of the grief I was feeling for the 'loss' of my perfect healthy bubba ... does that make sense? I dunno :haha: It was like anything I wasn't doing before like going on FB, and 'non baby' stuff was much easier to deal with. Anyway, I am here and feeling ok about it. I miss you guys!

Lily has been back to GOSH and had more bloods taken and a poop sample. The poop should determined which enzymes she is lacking (CF children usually don't produce enough enzymes in their pancreas to properly digest their food, and fail to thrive without supplemented enzymes) The bloods will further look into her genes, they have located only 1 CF gene, and she must have 2 to be affected by the illness (which she defo is with the other results) so the other gene must be a rare mutation, and it could take up to 6 weeks of specialized testing for them to locate this second gene. Once that is done they will have a slightly better idea of how severe her illness is likely to be, although it is only a guess, she could still prove them completely wrong. We have started some gentle physio, we bounce her on a gym ball and 'fly' her through the air. All of which she loves, its good fun for her as will be most of the stuff we will do. She is a little congested, but nothing major. We learn more intense physio next week. She is not on any meds yet, they will wait till she is seen by her doctor in a couple of weeks at GOSH as she is currently doing so well without. FX this is the way its gonna stay! Her poops are now quite foul, so were pretty sure she will need the enzymes but since she is putting on weight, there is no immediate rush medically. I personally hope we can start soon as she gets such a bellie ache, I think its making her sore as she cannot digest it properly :( we can continue to breastfeed which we are doing.

Anyhow, that's us. I haven't the time right now to read back, I will do it later with a cuppa. Just wanted to show my face first, and get the news update out the way :haha: x


----------



## puppycat

Hey Tink :hugs:

We missed you too :flower:

Hope Lily continues to do so well, sounds like she's a strong little bub and will be able to manage this without too much effort :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Lilyanne is lucky to have you Tink, she's in fantastic hands and nice to hear your getting your head around it now as i cant even imagine what its been like for you all since hearing the news :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

tink :hugs: glad lily is doing well with everything. maybe they will find that her case will be quite mild, hope you get a break SOMEWHERE <3

MC-not long now! The wait is killing me too, feels like I'm going to be pregnant forever. Hope your midwife app goes well tomorrow, its your last one before the 40wk app and sweep right? fx you never make it to that one. My contractions finally slowed last night, I wonder if the exam and all that yesterday set things off a bit.. I've never had BH that painful before or that regular. It took the entire day to slow things down, by the time I went to sleep last night contractions were more like 15 min apart, and when I woke up this morning things were finally back to normal.


----------



## coral11680

Nice to see you back tink and of course understand why you haven't felt up to bnb:hugs: like hopes said I hope you get a break and lily has a particually mild case. Sounds like you are coping well, considering and being diagnosed very early can only help lily:hugs: xx


----------



## Hopes314

37 weeks today :) will try to post a belly pic later. the past few days my belly has started to become covered in purple stretch marks all over the front. i cant imagine what this is going to look like if i make it to the end :( i didnt think this would happen to me.


----------



## poppy666

Happy 37wks Hopes :happydance:

I didnt get any stretch marks till near the end either with my 1st was sooooooooo annoying thought i was going to get away with them :cry: no new one's with other boys cos i was at my biggest with Rhys.


----------



## Hopes314

my boobs and hips got covered a while back in stretch marks, but i felt fortunate that it was all areas that would be hidden with a bikini. notttt anymore. whole front of my belly above the belly button is being consumed. they are big thick purple lines that are getting worse by the day, and they just popped up 2-3 days ago. think its going to be baddd. OH promised when we are done and have our 2 babies that he will pay to get my parts fixed that got hurt during the babymaking. that was part of the deal from the start lol.


----------



## poppy666

LOL OH said if i wanted a tummy tuck after this one we'll save up :haha: cos im paranoid about my body, but dont think i could go through such major surgery incase it went wrong. Plus the marks do shrink and fade over time.


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: tink..must be hard for you to deal with "baby stuff" hope lily's condition isnt too bad..not really clued up on it but hope her case is mild(if thats poss) think of you daily..:flower::hugs: xxxxx

hopes...:happydance: happy full term!! as for the stretch marks, theyre depressing at the time but all will be ok, and as for the bikini days...they may be over but theres always tankini's! im destined for them after this one, i have new stretchies too..:dohh: ...xx

poppy..:wave: :hugs: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls only just got Internet back on stupid virgin media well had a good day chill in think i am about to o next day or 2 got bad pains so fx woopp sex sex sex it is hopes happy 37 week hun x x x


----------



## Hopes314

caz whoo good luck this cycle, it HAS to be your turn dont you think? :)

mc i think the frustrating thing about the stretch marks is that i know baby could safely arrive now and we could keep the damage to a minimum.. but that just isnt going to happen is it!!

poppy i guess i agree with you, when it came down to it i would be nervous about getting the surgeries to 'fix' things because theres always those unnecessary risks and the chance of things being messed up even worse. ugh


----------



## poppy666

Hopes access the situation once :baby: is here, but they look a lot worse now than they will when your body springs back to normal i promise you, i had loads with Rhys and i got back to size 8 within a week of having him, plus stretch marks faded, shrunk and were below my jeans line so you couldnt see them if you wore short cropped tops. Your very slim so think your body will do same as mine did after my first.


----------



## Hopes314

37 week bump. doesnt look as low anymore, just looks full of baby:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







37.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Hopes314

happy 38 weeks mc! yes, im awake :dohh: waiting for OH to get up so i can make him breakfast


----------



## mothercabbage

GET TO BED LOL...thanx for the 38 week wishes...had a :cry: today...sick to the back teeth of being preg now!:growlmad: time to f-ing come out baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MW at 1115am...best go piss in my pot n get ready!


----------



## laurah8279

Hopes314 said:


> 37 week bump. doesnt look as low anymore, just looks full of baby:shrug:

Awesome pics Hopes! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## laurah8279

Hey girls!

Hope you are all well.

I am getting really sharp pains in my vagina (sorry for having to give so much info!). I am really worried about it. had it for about a week now but today it is definitely worse than the rest of the week. Its everytime I walk or get up from desk. It's pretty painful but goes off when I sit down.

Is this normal? 

Thanks ladies 

xxxxxx


----------



## laurah8279

mothercabbage said:


> GET TO BED LOL...thanx for the 38 week wishes...had a :cry: today...sick to the back teeth of being preg now!:growlmad: time to f-ing come out baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> MW at 1115am...best go piss in my pot n get ready!

Happy 38 weeks MC!! :flower:

Not long at all to go now!!!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Hopes314

laurah do you think the pains are maybe just things stretching and adjusting? i remember having some pains that ended up being round ligament pains and also some pains from joints and things "relaxing" in the pelvis.. maybe its one of those? no other weird symptoms like odd discharge or anything right?


----------



## poppy666

Happy 38wks MC awww huge hugs lovely i know your fed up now, last few weeks are so shite :hugs::hugs:

Laura ive not had pains up my tuppence :shrug:

Hopes lovely bump :0)

Morning everyone :flower:


----------



## laurah8279

No, I have been getting heavier discharge but thats par for the course I believe.

It is literally inside my vagina. I have had growing pains in my lower tummy/pelvis area through the night and when I get up/move too quickly but this is more of a sharp pain. 

It's a very strange feeling.
xx


----------



## phoebe

Hello DD's!!!! xxxxxx:howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy:
Apologies for being M.I.A. Been rather busy looking after The Flo-meister llol. Hope all is well with u guys. Have missed u all. Hope all the preggo DD's are progressing nicely and the TTc DD's are all doing the dirty deed and ticking along towards their BFP's and all the DD mummies and :baby: are tickety boo. So how have we all been??? Big hugs to CG and BD for ur msgs and for missing me lol. Talk about having my hands full:haha::wacko::sleep::happydance::cloud9: 
Well here goes it for some long awaited piccies, hope they're ok, as usual a rush job. But i have been promising for so long lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Oh i am not very good at this uploading malarkey lol. have only doubled up on some pics DOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Spot the technophobe!!!!!!!!!!:haha::haha::dohh::dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Awwww phoebe she's sooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful, love the full on face piccy :cloud9: hope your well too lovely x


----------



## laurah8279

phoebe said:


> View attachment 245421
> 
> 
> View attachment 245422
> 
> 
> View attachment 245423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i am not very good at this uploading malarkey lol. have only doubled up on some pics DOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx

Beautiful little girl Phoebe xx :flower:


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Popsy and Laura xxxx I do be well mostly, think i am finally getting used to being a mum now lol. I do be biased but i think she's gorgeous too. Its so worth the hard work and tears xxxx
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## babydream

Awwww phoebe!!! She's absolutely gorgeous!!!! Missed you, although i haven't been around much either lol. Enjoy being a mummy xxx


----------



## Hopes314

pheebyweeby love the pics, she is adorable.. and looks so big! awww!


----------



## phoebe

1 handed typing going on here lol. hi bd and hopes xxxx yep she is 11lb 8oz now lol xxx


----------



## puppycat

Hey phoebles :wave:
Love the pics, she's absolutely beautiful, you're doing a fab job xx


----------



## coral11680

Hi ding dongs

Mc hope mw goes well and :hugs: for being fed up, I was lucky to have a date so it wasn't so bad.

Laura the pains are prob normal but if you have bleeding or cramps get checked out.

Phoebe hi hunnie, glad you are getting to grips with motherhood now:haha::hugs: Florence is gorgeous and growing up so quickly now! :awww:
Did You end up totally switching to formula? I'm still pumping about 3 or 4 times a day but formula feeding in between. It's working for me so far but not sure how much longer I will be pumping. 

Morning popsy and hopes, lovely bump hopes, I was the same with Chloe with regards to stretch marks I only got them in the end. Like the others said try not to worry they do fade and might not be norticable at all. X


----------



## Hopes314

has anyone got a chance to talk to ladyb or hear anything? probably been keeping busy with new baby.


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> Hi ding dongs
> 
> Mc hope mw goes well and :hugs: for being fed up, I was lucky to have a date so it wasn't so bad.
> 
> Laura the pains are prob normal but if you have bleeding or cramps get checked out.
> 
> Phoebe hi hunnie, glad you are getting to grips with motherhood now:haha::hugs: Florence is gorgeous and growing up so quickly now! :awww:
> Did You end up totally switching to formula? I'm still pumping about 3 or 4 times a day but formula feeding in between. It's working for me so far but not sure how much longer I will be pumping.
> 
> Morning popsy and hopes, lovely bump hopes, I was the same with Chloe with regards to stretch marks I only got them in the end. Like the others said try not to worry they do fade and might not be norticable at all. X

Hi Corally 
I am still combi feeding atm, but Flo's mainly on BM, not expressing so much as i found it too stressful on top. Its hard work pumping isnt it? Hows the gorgeous Keira?? And of course not forgetting ur good self?? xxx


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:girls,

Oh Phoebe, flo-miester is just beautiful. You did a good job girly:thumbup:
I am so glad your doing better:hugs: 

Coral, I love your avitar pic of Kiera...she is a cute pie!!

MC, congrats of 38 weeks:thumbup: how your mw appointment goes well.

Laurah, wish I had some advice for you,but I all I can offer is:hugs:

Babyd, your first tri is almost up...where did the time go:winkwink:...you too Jenny.

Mommyv, haven't heard from you in awhile, hope you & bubba are doing well.

Tink,Poppy,Puppy,Caz,Hopes,PK & all the DD's are doing well.

asfm, my oldest son informed me Tuesday night, that he was bullied his entire 7th grade year. It broke my heart that he had to endure that and did not tell me about. I felt so helpless as a parent. I called the school and let them know what had happend. They are going to talk to him about on Monday. I'm just glad he opened up to me and told me so this does not happen again. I feel like he is going to have a better year this year and so does he.


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> :wave::hi:girls,
> 
> Oh Phoebe, flo-miester is just beautiful. You did a good job girly:thumbup:
> I am so glad your doing better:hugs:
> 
> Coral, I love your avitar pic of Kiera...she is a cute pie!!
> 
> MC, congrats of 38 weeks:thumbup: how your mw appointment goes well.
> 
> Laurah, wish I had some advice for you,but I all I can offer is:hugs:
> 
> Babyd, your first tri is almost up...where did the time go:winkwink:...you too Jenny.
> 
> Mommyv, haven't heard from you in awhile, hope you & bubba are doing well.
> 
> Tink,Poppy,Puppy,Caz,Hopes,PK & all the DD's are doing well.
> 
> asfm, my oldest son informed me Tuesday night, that he was bullied his entire 7th grade year. It broke my heart that he had to endure that and did not tell me about. I felt so helpless as a parent. I called the school and let them know what had happend. They are going to talk to him about on Monday. I'm just glad he opened up to me and told me so this does not happen again. I feel like he is going to have a better year this year and so does he.

Aww thanks China xx:hugs: I am really sorry to hear about ur DS, how awful. It breaks my heart to hear of a young one being tormented. I hope he will be ok because of it and that its not caused too much harm. And i hope this coming year will the best yet for him. Big fat huggles for u both xxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

Hopes, just looked at your bump pic again, you are so big!!! :)

I dont feel like I am getting bigger at all but I guess its too early to be showing much at 16 weeks.

xxx


----------



## Hopes314

laurah, are you taking pics every week or two to keep track? i was looking back at my bump pics yesterday starting at 4 weeks and going up until now, and you dont realize it at the time, but when you look back its easy to see yourself getting bigger, even at the beginning when you dont realize it! so if you havent been taking a bunch of pics, i recommend it because its fun to look back at :)

and yes, i do feel really big and get silly comments from people in stores and what not lol. ive gained 35lbs but it feels like 3500!


----------



## laurah8279

Ha ha! :haha:

I like the pregnancy attention most of the time but I am guessing by the end of it I will be sick of it too and just wishing for the baby to hurry up and arrive! 

We started taking bump pics from 12 weeks, not really looked back at them as they are on my partners phone but I am going to get him to send them to me now so I can have a look! 

Thanks Hopes.

Hope you are having a great day xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Phoebe I know what you mean I've stopped pumping at night now as it was too much. Now dh is back to work I do the night feeds and pumping on too is too much, I am just pumping 3 or 4 times a day now. It is stressful and with the kids off school and my step son over it's not always convenient :haha: Keira and I are fine thanks sweetie. 

Hi china, so sorry to hear about your son, it's heartbreaking. I hope this school year is better for him. Kids can be so cruel, and it's such a worry as a parent. My Chloe came in in tears a couple of days ago because a couple of girls down our street were leaving her out and being mean, it breaks your heart :( 

Hopes i used to get the stupid comments all the time towards the end like " wow your big how long do you have?" total strangers how rude!


----------



## Hopes314

coral i think the most irritating comment was yesterday at the store, an older man was walking past OH and i and he said "see what happens when you fool around sweetheart!?" and then he laughed like it was a joke, but i dont see the joke really. pretty sure he thought i was some 16 year old that had an accident. hate that. people dont know how long and stressful this whole process can be, ew.. very offensive.


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> Phoebe I know what you mean I've stopped pumping at night now as it was too much. Now dh is back to work I do the night feeds and pumping on too is too much, I am just pumping 3 or 4 times a day now. It is stressful and with the kids off school and my step son over it's not always convenient :haha: Keira and I are fine thanks sweetie.
> 
> Hi china, so sorry to hear about your son, it's heartbreaking. I hope this school year is better for him. Kids can be so cruel, and it's such a worry as a parent. My Chloe came in in tears a couple of days ago because a couple of girls down our street were leaving her out and being mean, it breaks your heart :(
> 
> Hopes i used to get the stupid comments all the time towards the end like " wow your big how long do you have?" total strangers how rude!

Are u storing ur expressed milk then or using for feeds in between FF? x


----------



## laurah8279

Sorry if I offended you Hopes with saying you look big :sad1: 

I didn't mean to offend you at all. I have just not been around pregnant women at all really in my life and have no idea about how big I am going to get at all and looking at your pic made me realise that, that's all.

Hope I haven't upset you, I never meant to.


xxx


----------



## Hopes314

laurah no no lol im not offended at all. if i was that self conscious about it id not be plastering my belly all over the internet every week :haha: im having fun being big! ..minus stretchmarks and the idea of trying to be small again lol


----------



## Hopes314

and im sure you'll be excited to get big too, how often in your life do you get to look like THAT and be complimented on it :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

Phew!!! :thumbup:

I cannot wait if I am honest! 

My whole life I have battled with eating disorders and my self image and this is the first time that I have ever felt secure and loved unconditionally thanks to my fabulous fiance! :cloud9:

I am looking forward to getting bigger carrying our baby and not worrying about calories to the usual extreme or going for a run after every takeaway! :haha:

You look gorgeous btw with your bump, you have kept so slim! You have this lovely bump filled with a gorgeous :baby:!! 

xx


----------



## Hopes314

laurah8279 said:


> Phew!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I cannot wait if I am honest!
> 
> My whole life I have battled with eating disorders and my self image and this is the first time that I have ever felt secure and loved unconditionally thanks to my fabulous fiance! :cloud9:
> 
> I am looking forward to getting bigger carrying our baby and not worrying about calories to the usual extreme or going for a run after every takeaway! :haha:
> 
> You look gorgeous btw with your bump, you have kept so slim! You have this lovely bump filled with a gorgeous :baby:!!
> 
> xx

Aww very cute! It really is a relief to be able to eat a little more and not feel the need to work it off after. I used to be so strict and worried about my weight and like you described, i used to feel like i had to run it all off if i ate some things. Very cute that you have someone finally you can feel comfortable with, im sure he will love your growing belly and you guys will have so much fun with it :) I want to meet baby so badly, but I do think I will miss my bump when its gone lol. To keep the weight off everywhere else this whole time all I did was walk.. a lot. 6-8 miles a week lol. Was hoping it would pay off in the end and baby would make an early appearance.. but so far that isn't the case I guess.


----------



## natalies1982

hello all hope you are all doing ok

phoebe florence is beautiful when was she born?

poppy, MC, hopes wow your pregnacies are flying by 

i keep meaning to pop on but seems everytime i try James wakes up i think he knows lol

well James was 5 weeks yesterday (doesnt seem possible) 

im very sleep deprived but apart from that being a mummy to 4 especially in the holidays is erm very intresting lol

i hope you are all doing well 

tink hugs xx


----------



## mothercabbage

@china.. sorry to hear about your DS,:hugs: least he opened up to you,some kids would just hide it all inside :hugs: xx

@hopes...your huge, not long now, you still pregnant?, are you pregnant!!??....you getting the same:growlmad: :haha:...im gonna stab the next person that says anything stooooopid, lady in supermarket just said.."you cant move for pregnant ladies today" i just replied.."watch out IT MAY BE CATCHING!!!!!!!" silly bitch!!...

:hugs: to all other DD's...im fed up today...asked MW for a sweep...:nope: bitch!! she promised next time(19th)...i had a rough night last night...hardly any sleep so im foggy today...all was fine at MW...still measuring 1 week behind, she said baby feels average size...so no 9lber this time PHEW!!!! lol...dont feel as big as with connor...or chloe for that matter...i reckon 7-7n half lb....erm....thats it :sleep: ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


OH YEA DUM DUM...:awww::awww: Flo is amazingly gorgous n sweet!!!!!!!!!!:hugs: for you for doing a brill job growing her :thumbup: you must be so proud!! xxx


----------



## natalies1982

oh sorry you didnt get your sweep i refused one with james lol didnt like the idea of it at all. hope baby is a good size to xx


----------



## mothercabbage

i knew she wouldnt, she is a diamond for doing it at term though, some MW refuse until you go over!!...but she said deffo:thumbup: on due day (19th) :happydance: XXXX


----------



## phoebe

natalies1982 said:


> hello all hope you are all doing ok
> 
> phoebe florence is beautiful when was she born?
> 
> poppy, MC, hopes wow your pregnacies are flying by
> 
> i keep meaning to pop on but seems everytime i try James wakes up i think he knows lol
> 
> well James was 5 weeks yesterday (doesnt seem possible)
> 
> im very sleep deprived but apart from that being a mummy to 4 especially in the holidays is erm very intresting lol
> 
> i hope you are all doing well
> 
> tink hugs xx



Hi natalie, thanks hunny, florence was born on 23/06 and was 6 weeks yesterday hun xx


----------



## Hopes314

mc, at least you know if you somehow make it another 2 weeks, you have a date to get things rolling! i bet you feel a little relieved to know that you wont likely have a 9-10 lb baby lol. the midwives never say anything to me about babys size? i think they are too afraid to "guess" ..all they say is the fundal height measurement. i sorta think ill have a pretty average sized baby too, like 7-8lbs. but at the baby shower we had this game where everyone filled out a paper with guesses for babys arrival date, gender, weight, length, etc.. and everyone seemed to think im going to go overdue and have a dinky 6lb baby. hmm lol.. if thats the case, the rest of my belly must be filled with a lot of something else then? lol


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> @china.. sorry to hear about your DS,:hugs: least he opened up to you,some kids would just hide it all inside :hugs: xx
> 
> @hopes...your huge, not long now, you still pregnant?, are you pregnant!!??....you getting the same:growlmad: :haha:...im gonna stab the next person that says anything stooooopid, lady in supermarket just said.."you cant move for pregnant ladies today" i just replied.."watch out IT MAY BE CATCHING!!!!!!!" silly bitch!!...
> 
> :hugs: to all other DD's...im fed up today...asked MW for a sweep...:nope: bitch!! she promised next time(19th)...i had a rough night last night...hardly any sleep so im foggy today...all was fine at MW...still measuring 1 week behind, she said baby feels average size...so no 9lber this time PHEW!!!! lol...dont feel as big as with connor...or chloe for that matter...i reckon 7-7n half lb....erm....thats it :sleep: ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> OH YEA DUM DUM...:awww::awww: Flo is amazingly gorgous n sweet!!!!!!!!!!:hugs: for you for doing a brill job growing her :thumbup: you must be so proud!! xxx

Cheers mama Cabs :hugs::hugs: indeed i am hun, i am chuffed to bits woohoo!!!!!! Hang in there chick not long now til young Rhys is here :happydance::happydance:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## natalies1982

aww she was born a week b4 james then :)

yeh i think it depends where you live some will do it early where as some will not do it until you are due or past you due date but least you have a date (unless you go into labour b4 then :) ) 

how was your labour with florence i cant remember if you had a section now or not? cant remember much since i had james my brain has turned to mush! lol


----------



## laurah8279

mothercabbage said:


> @china.. sorry to hear about your DS,:hugs: least he opened up to you,some kids would just hide it all inside :hugs: xx
> 
> @hopes...your huge, not long now, you still pregnant?, are you pregnant!!??....you getting the same:growlmad: :haha:...im gonna stab the next person that says anything stooooopid, lady in supermarket just said.."you cant move for pregnant ladies today" i just replied.."watch out IT MAY BE CATCHING!!!!!!!" silly bitch!!...
> 
> :hugs: to all other DD's...im fed up today...asked MW for a sweep...:nope: bitch!! she promised next time(19th)...i had a rough night last night...hardly any sleep so im foggy today...all was fine at MW...still measuring 1 week behind, she said baby feels average size...so no 9lber this time PHEW!!!! lol...dont feel as big as with connor...or chloe for that matter...i reckon 7-7n half lb....erm....thats it :sleep: ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> OH YEA DUM DUM...:awww::awww: Flo is amazingly gorgous n sweet!!!!!!!!!!:hugs: for you for doing a brill job growing her :thumbup: you must be so proud!! xxx

Ha ha ha! Would have loved to see the look on the stupid cow's face after you said that! :haha:

You do make me laugh MC 

XXX


----------



## laurah8279

Btw, what is a 'sweep'? 

xx


----------



## laurah8279

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Just hopping on to say thanks so much for being there for me DD'S :) LOVE YOU ALL!!!! I shall be about a bit more very soon, just been getting my head round things. Means even more than ever to have you all... :cry:
> 
> Popsy, I said a prayer for pippin at church today, thinking of you xxxxx

Hi Tink

I just looked up CF. I am sorry for being ignorant before hun and asking you what it was instead of just looking it up. 

I really hope you and Lilyanne are doing ok and will be sending you positive vibes and thoughts always. :hugs:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

:wave: Hows everyone today? We haven't had any :bfp: for ages!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday weather her lovely so just been chill in in the sun were going to have chicken pasta for tea and some fruit and cream yum yum yum can't wait i am starving x x x x


----------



## coral11680

Phoebe, I'm pumping and feeding the expressed milk in between formula. What are you doing? x

MC you do sound fed up, but I have a feeling you will go a little early, I guess the 16th, are you still bouncing on the ball?

Hopes that was so rude of the man, why do people think they can comment to pregnant women?

Hi natalies, how are you and baby James any pics?

Hi damita, hope you are well?:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Yeah I'm good ta just wandering along :)


----------



## natalies1982

aww coral congrats hun your little girl is sooo cute well done

a sweep is where they sweep the cervix to try and start of labour but sometimes it doesnt work and sometimes they cant do it if the cervix is to high or not favourable

here is james taken a few days ago https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/...90394389196_807994195_10276092_3318477_o1.jpg


----------



## coral11680

Natalies he's so cute congrats x


----------



## caz & bob

aw congrats nat hes lovely hun well done x x x


----------



## China girl

Awww Nat....he is a handsome fella!!


----------



## mothercabbage

yea still bouncing coral he was 3/5 engaged at app today so must be doing something..and yep soooo fed up its cry-able!!

a sweep laura is when MW or doc inserts a finger into the cervix and strips/sweeps the membranes from the bag...also called "pulling the plug"...cant wait!! :haha: as odd as it sounds! xx


----------



## natalies1982

lol have u had one b4 MC i had one with matthew and i found it very painful so declared never again.

thank you i think its a cutie to :) cant believe how quick the last 5 weeks have gone, saviour every moment because before long they are hormonal teenagers. 

how was it coral did you have a section?

we was very lucky with james only the last couple of weeks we have had time to reflect but he was born with a true knot in his cord so a very lucky little boy. could of been so different.


----------



## coral11680

yes Natalies a c-section and it was a breeze :)

MC Keira was 3/5ths engaged at my 38 week appointment alos, who knows when she would have arrived naturally? Hopefully Rhys is getting ready:thumbup:

Just ordered an indian take away. I really need to go on a diet after I go for my 6 week check, still need to lose about a stone:dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

hmm midwife never tells me how "engaged" baby is? she was kind of general in her description of my cervix. she said that it was mushy and thin, but only 1/2cm. she did say though that babys head isnt fully weighing on cervix yet.. is that part of the engaged thing? i thought i was going to get all kinds of cool fractions and percents for things like effacement and station and all that. hmm?


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes as its my 3rd baby, he can be engaged fully 1 min then "floating" the next..its just nice to think he is getting into position, sometimes i feel him lower and sometimes i have NO pressure there whatsoever..:dohh: x

natalies ive had sweeps with my other two babies, had them the next day:happydance:...got a feeling it wont work this time but FXd x

:hugs: coral

asfm...:rain: here so a day stuck in the house...might be a blessing...im tired even though i got about 10 hours sleep:happydance:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all hope you are ok

Phoebe Flo is gorgeous and well done keeping up with the BF

MC hope you don't have to wait too long and horrible weather here again today :-(

Nat James is gorgeous he is so long 

Hopes looking good not long it go now hope u ok

Coral hope you are ok and Keria is ok

CG hope you are ok and hope your son is ok and everything gets sorted

Caz hope you are ok

and to anyone else I have missed hope u are all ok

AFM Well I started normal period on Thursday and its much heavier than normal so wait and see now what happens each month fingers crossed it won't take long to get a BFP


----------



## natalies1982

MC wow so fngers crossed this one will work then where you overdue with the other 2?

james was engaged 2 weeks b4 my due date and i felt him "drop" the pain was so bad and the pains in my legs where so bad i also felt like i wasnt pregnant when it happened felt so light. how many weeks are you Hopes? 

is this your first baby Hopes?

i was 3cm dilated at 40+1 with James and they could of broken my waters but where to busy i went back at 40+4 and was still 3cm dilated which i was shocked nothing happened in those 3 days as i think they expected me to deliver before then.


----------



## phoebe

natalies1982 said:


> aww she was born a week b4 james then :)
> 
> yeh i think it depends where you live some will do it early where as some will not do it until you are due or past you due date but least you have a date (unless you go into labour b4 then :) )
> 
> how was your labour with florence i cant remember if you had a section now or not? cant remember much since i had james my brain has turned to mush! lol

Hi Natalie, i didnt go into an established labour with Flo, I was booked in for an induction but it had failed, so ended up with an emergency c-section and Florence coming out via the sun roof lol xxx


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> Phoebe, I'm pumping and feeding the expressed milk in between formula. What are you doing? x
> 
> MC you do sound fed up, but I have a feeling you will go a little early, I guess the 16th, are you still bouncing on the ball?
> 
> Hopes that was so rude of the man, why do people think they can comment to pregnant women?
> 
> Hi natalies, how are you and baby James any pics?
> 
> Hi damita, hope you are well?:hugs:

I'm pretty much doing the same Coral, and also putting minxy on the boob too, so i dont have to express so much lol x


----------



## natalies1982

oh no sorry the induction failed :( how long did they leave you before doing the section? 

James was induced but thankfully hes was nice and quick. hope you have recovered ok from the section xx she is sooo cute


----------



## phoebe

4 days!!!!!!!!! Was in hosp for a total of 6 days altogether :growlmad: was ridiculous, after 1st prostin i waited 22 hours until i got the next 1, was completely bonkers up there and so busy x


----------



## phoebe

i've recovered now i think, but it tokk a while to get over. still feel a bit robbed as i so wanted to give birth:cry: but shes here now and with her birth weight i think the sun roof option came in handy after all :haha::winkwink: xx


----------



## natalies1982

bloody hell 22 hours between thats shocking wow you poor thing. did they start the drip? when i was induced with matthew i had one pessary and they said they normally give you 6 hours then give another one. i bet you was going crazy being in that long.

with james they broke my waters but it didnt do anything so i was started on the drip and 1.5 hours later out he popped.


----------



## natalies1982

aww yeh i dont blame you for feeling that way i would as well. how much did she weigh then?


----------



## phoebe

natalies1982 said:


> bloody hell 22 hours between thats shocking wow you poor thing. did they start the drip? when i was induced with matthew i had one pessary and they said they normally give you 6 hours then give another one. i bet you was going crazy being in that long.
> 
> with james they broke my waters but it didnt do anything so i was started on the drip and 1.5 hours later out he popped.

I know it was woeful up there hun. They only gave me the drip a few hours before op. CRAZY!! It worried me to death as i heard that the prostins can harm the baby!!! I ended up over the 4 days having 2 pessaries and 2 gels put in, i got to about 2cms dilated but my cervix was really high and posterior so they couldnt rupture the membranes. I packed to leave on the 2nd day and they had to physically keep me there lol. Was so peed off and fed up. And hospitals are bloody expensive too. The whole reason i was being induced was because i am diabetic and the baby was big 21 days before going in. i was 38w 5d by the time i had her. They should've just let me go to term at the rate i got treated lol. Flo was 9lb 12oz at birth
You were lucky to have such a nice uncomplicated birth:thumbup::happydance: xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good morning DD's :hugs: given up on catch up post, forgive me :haha: I think I just need to steam in with you all. IF HOWEVER ANYONE HAS ANY IMPORTANT NEWS I'VE MISSED PLEASE TELL ME :) x

MC one thing i have picked up on was how miserable you are. I totally understand, I was exactly the same and I didn't even get as far as you :hugs: I really hope you haven't got much longer x

Morning Phoebe!!! I was in the process of upgrading phone, will text you laters. Its meant a lot having my lil text buddy on board. Melt down on the way soon :rofl: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Natalies :hugs: again its meant a lot to have you as a FB buddy, I'm so lucky to have you guys! Good to see you here :) x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Good morning DD's :hugs: given up on catch up post, forgive me :haha: I think I just need to steam in with you all. IF HOWEVER ANYONE HAS ANY IMPORTANT NEWS I'VE MISSED PLEASE TELL ME :) x
> 
> MC one thing i have picked up on was how miserable you are. I totally understand, I was exactly the same and I didn't even get as far as you :hugs: I really hope you haven't got much longer x
> 
> Morning Phoebe!!! I was in the process of upgrading phone, will text you laters. Its meant a lot having my lil text buddy on board. Melt down on the way soon :rofl: xxxxxxxxxxxx

Mornings Tink:flower: bring it on lovely, u have moppped up plenty of my melt downs :dohh::rofl: How's our gorgeous Lilypie and ur good self?? Not sure if we have missed any news. only managed to get back on here yesterday myself :wacko: Old slow coach that i am:dohh:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

having 3d scan in 8 hours :yipee:


----------



## puppycat

Look how colourful you baby mommas are making the DD thread!


----------



## phoebe

babyhopes2010 said:


> having 3d scan in 8 hours :yipee:

Good luck Baby hopes :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

phoebe said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> having 3d scan in 8 hours :yipee:
> 
> Good luck Baby hopes :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

thanks.hoping so still be team yellow ;)


----------



## phoebe

Staying team yellow is fun. i was so shocked (happily) when i had a girl. Was so utterly convinced i was having a boy, that we really didnt give girls names much thought lol x:dohh::haha:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Puppycat hope u are well hun xx:hi::hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Were doing ok, she's put on weight which is amazing, Usually they fail to thrive quite quickly. She is 10lb 6 :) still breastfeeding, its tricky sometimes though. If I feed her before she is really hungry she fusses, comes off, and gets awful wind. So its hard as we want to make sure she gets plenty of milk, but need to try and make her wait until she is really ready for it. Not always an easy job as she can go about 6 hours sometimes, or just 2. Should get better soon i think as she has a bigger tum and can cope with the floods of milk I have :haha: We have our nurse coming Monday, and Physio coming Friday. Be nice not to have to go up to London this week. 

How's Flo? I haven't managed to read back to see how your getting on x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Puppycat :hugs: missed you honey! x

Babyhopes, How exciting, I CANT WAIT TO SEE PICTURES!!!!!!!! X


----------



## mothercabbage

*tink*...yeah totally fed up now, just want to be me holding..not carrying...a baby...:cry: one min..:rofl: the next...im a mess...hope your ok :flower: hows that gorgeous girl! :hugs: xxxx

*natalies*...yea went overdue with both...8 days DD and 4 days DS...:dohh: going over with this one too i think..but hey ho, he be here when he is ready and not before....i hate it when people say that :haha: and here i am actually saying it myself:wacko:

morning all other DD :hugs:and :wave:


----------



## mothercabbage

*babyhopes*...look forward to those scan pics!:happydance: xx


----------



## natalies1982

wow she was a big girl its shocking though at the treatment you got hun stuff like that can really put people off having anymore.

yeh quite glad it was a quick one due to his cord probably it being quick didnt give it time to cause any problems.

tink hey hun hope you are ok so glad lilyanne has gained some weight xx we r up at GOSH on 15th for resp appointment. do you know when u have to go back?

babyhopes hope your scan goes well how fab bet the pics will be amazing


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Were doing ok, she's put on weight which is amazing, Usually they fail to thrive quite quickly. She is 10lb 6 :) still breastfeeding, its tricky sometimes though. If I feed her before she is really hungry she fusses, comes off, and gets awful wind. So its hard as we want to make sure she gets plenty of milk, but need to try and make her wait until she is really ready for it. Not always an easy job as she can go about 6 hours sometimes, or just 2. Should get better soon i think as she has a bigger tum and can cope with the floods of milk I have :haha: We have our nurse coming Monday, and Physio coming Friday. Be nice not to have to go up to London this week.
> 
> How's Flo? I haven't managed to read back to see how your getting on x

Awww bless her heart. Been having wind issues with Flo too at times, the noise can put a fully grown man to shame!! But she is doing well though, is up to 11lb 8oz now. Still BF-combi feeding but it can get a bit uncomfy as she's so heavy. Glad u dont have to go to GOSH this wk, as that must be difficult with all the kids and Lily to look after. And i have hopefully gotten on top of my meltdowns. And getting used to this motherhood malarkey lol. Cant believe our girls are 6 weeks now. Has flown in some senses but not in others xxxx


----------



## natalies1982

lol MC you never know you may be a few days early. i was convinced james would be early as the previous 2 where but nope he was late by 4 days could of been longer if they didnt induce me.


----------



## phoebe

I totally agree Natalie, i was a never again merchant, but i m slowly warming to the possiblity of another perhaps 1 day. Though methinks i'll go to another hosp lol xx


----------



## natalies1982

yeh dont blame u at all. we r done with our babies now :( think 4 is more than enough but still sad to know thats it. however i can now think about my carer as want to start my access to higher education and start my midwife training. wanted to do it since i had holly 9 years ago. now im finished popping out babies myself can deliver them for others. hoping to start it all next year.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC, i hear ya honey!!!! its like every day goes on and on and on and on and on..... :hugs: x

Natlalies, how annoying were up there on the 16th! :( I think we should meet up for coffee anyway sometime, were not far. I'll be traveling up your way soon to visit family (colchester) x

Phoebe, crazy isn't it? 6 weeks has flown! Lily starting her feeding frenzy I think, growth spurt here we come hopefully :) x

On that note, have to go feed n settly the Lilypie. Need to take new piccys I think. MC, have you done a recent bump pic? I saw hopes but not yours x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Natalies, I'm thinking I might do midwifery just for a change :haha: I have so far done adult and child nursing :rofl: I must just love training not working :haha: will you study at Anglia Ruskin? I nearly did my training there. I went to LSBU in the end x


----------



## natalies1982

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> MC, i hear ya honey!!!! its like every day goes on and on and on and on and on..... :hugs: x
> 
> Natlalies, how annoying were up there on the 16th! :( I think we should meet up for coffee anyway sometime, were not far. I'll be traveling up your way soon to visit family (colchester) x
> 
> Phoebe, crazy isn't it? 6 weeks has flown! Lily starting her feeding frenzy I think, growth spurt here we come hopefully :) x
> 
> On that note, have to go feed n settly the Lilypie. Need to take new piccys I think. MC, have you done a recent bump pic? I saw hopes but not yours x

is the 16th for outpatients or ward? we should off been up there 15th and 16th as matthew was meant to have a gastro app on the 16th but they have changed it til january now. yes would be lovely to meet hun you are not far at all. nice as well as there is only a week between lilyanne and james.


----------



## natalies1982

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Natalies, I'm thinking I might do midwifery just for a change :haha: I have so far done adult and child nursing :rofl: I must just love training not working :haha: will you study at Anglia Ruskin? I nearly did my training there. I went to LSBU in the end x

haha blless ya oh wow bet the adult and child nursing was great to but hard. i hope to yes the one in chelmsford and hopefully when i eventually get in as heard its extremly hard to get a place i would love to do my training where James was born. but thats a couple of years off yet need to do access course first and pass that will be hard as not studied since i left school in 1998.


----------



## phoebe

bbl Young Flo has awoken for her elevenses :haha: xxx hugs all round xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes I am ofski also :haha: catch up with the rest of ya'all later (ya'all, remind you of someone? :rofl:) xxxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:girls

I hope you all are well today. This early for me on a weekend:haha:

Okay so here goes....I have some pics I need you ladies to tweak.
FMU @ 10po...its faint to me, but what do you think???
 



Attached Files:







1312626810.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 16









1312626735.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## poppy666

OMG OMG OMG I SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IT CG :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Hopes314

CHINA- that is NOT faint!


----------



## Hopes314

(let me know when it is ok to have a party) :)


----------



## poppy666

:happydance::happydance: dont need to tweak that :haha: :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


Morning everyone else :flower: got my 4D at 2.50pm so getting excited :dance::dance:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy once you get this scan over with will you finally believe that there is not a penis in your belly? and then FINALLY buy something pink!? lol


----------



## China girl

Whew...I thought I was going crazy!!!

I took one yesterday and it was faint, but when it dried 4 hours later I could see the coloring better when it dried....


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> (let me know when it is ok to have a party) :)

[CENTE*Stuff it lets party*​ :haha:

:happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::crib::crib::crib::blue::blue::pink::pink::yellow::yellow::muaha::muaha::muaha::plane::plane::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::shipw::shipw::shipw::shipw::smug::smug::smug::smug::drunk::drunk::drunk::juggle::juggle::tease::tease::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wine::wine::wine::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::holly::holly::holly::holly:[/CENTER]


----------



## China girl

I am really excited to see this scan Poppy...Korben was spot on!!!!

I believe the 4d scans have grown on me:haha:


----------



## China girl

I am going to get a FRER on Monday....to make it offical.

Lets pray it sticks!!!


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> poppy once you get this scan over with will you finally believe that there is not a penis in your belly? and then FINALLY buy something pink!? lol

PMSL Yes will finally accept its a girl after today and buy a dress :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::spermy::spermy::crib::crib::crib::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::cake::laugh2::laugh2::dance::dance::dance::dance::awww::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::fool::tease::tease::beer::wine::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> I am really excited to see this scan Poppy...Korben was spot on!!!!
> 
> I believe the 4d scans have grown on me:haha:

Im excited too and glad they grown on you :haha: Im sooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you lovely you waited so long for this :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

China girl said:


> I am going to get a FRER on Monday....to make it offical.
> 
> Lets pray it sticks!!!

you are waiting until MONDAY!?! you crazy lady! how do you have this kind of patience, you are being so calm! are you freaking out in person? have you told OH? ahhh!! im freaking out more than you!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## puppycat

CHINA!!!!

:happydance: :hugs: :thumbup: :flower: :bfp::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin: :coolio::fool::juggle::juggle::juggle: :rain::bunny::bunny::juggle::juggle::football::beer: :rofl::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends: :headspin::headspin::drunk::dance::dance: :happydance: :hugs: :thumbup: :flower: :bfp::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin: :coolio::fool::juggle::juggle::juggle: :rain::bunny::bunny::juggle::juggle::football::beer: :rofl::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends: :headspin::headspin::drunk::dance::dance:


----------



## China girl

I showed DH the one from yesterday after it dried, I said "hey, do you see a line" he said yep..."you pregnant"..I said "naw, just want to see if you saw a line or not":haha::haha:

I am trying not to to get to excited as I have never used these test strips before & I am very scared of a chemical.


----------



## China girl

Just for fun, I did my due date.....Its a day before my DH birthday...how cool is that!!!! 4/19/12


----------



## puppycat

China come and rub some dust on me :D


----------



## puppycat

Hopes314 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> I am going to get a FRER on Monday....to make it offical.
> 
> Lets pray it sticks!!!
> 
> you are waiting until MONDAY!?! you crazy lady! how do you have this kind of patience, you are being so calm! are you freaking out in person? have you told OH? ahhh!! im freaking out more than you!:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:haha:

Inside I'm like EEEEEEEEEEEK!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:bfp: :yipee:


----------



## Hopes314

april is a nice birthday month i think :)

im happy with august but there seems to be so much going on this month, we have like 7 relatives who our baby could potentially share a birthday with, some of whom i wouldnt be keen on that lol


----------



## poppy666

Awww great due date CG :hugs: Wade's birthday April


----------



## China girl

puppycat said:


> China come and rub some dust on me :D

:dust::dust::dust:

I did the SMEP, used OPKs and started taking prenatal Vits. BDing every other day was the challenge. I stopped short, and thought I missed it again. But I guess not:happydance:


----------



## China girl

DH and his older brother share the same birthday 4/20 and my BIL's daughters birthday is like the 17th of April.


----------



## puppycat

Thanks China - we kinda did SMEP without DH knowing :haha: OPK'd too. Fingers crossed yours is an extra sticky beanie xxx


----------



## China girl

puppycat said:


> Thanks China - we kinda did SMEP without DH knowing :haha: OPK'd too. Fingers crossed yours is an extra sticky beanie xxx

Have you tried Soy?? I did that too.

Thanks Puppy:hugs:

Honestly, I want to get excited, but I am so scared to:cry:


----------



## poppy666

Awww CG can understand you being scared, but there is nothing you can do about the outcome, but pray for a sticky beanie :hugs: Just try endjoy the excitement lovely what will be will be, leave it in gods hands now :kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

china :haha: look at you being all sneaky with the SMEP and soy and prenatals and all and sitting back all quiet on BnB cookin a baby


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> china :haha: look at you being all sneaky with the SMEP and soy and prenatals and all and sitting back all quiet on BnB cookin a baby

:haha: I think CGs ass needs kicking for that :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Haven't tried Soy no, I'm shocking with tabs. I only remember my hayfever tabs when I'm sneezing away!


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Hopes314 said:
> 
> 
> china :haha: look at you being all sneaky with the SMEP and soy and prenatals and all and sitting back all quiet on BnB cookin a baby
> 
> :haha: I think CGs ass needs kicking for that :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Wooot just noticed im into double figures 99 days :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poppy666 said:


> Wooot just noticed im into double figures 99 days :happydance:

mee tooooooooooooooo:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Awww CG can understand you being scared, but there is nothing you can do about the outcome, but pray for a sticky beanie :hugs: Just try endjoy the excitement lovely what will be will be, leave it in gods hands now :kiss:

Your right Poppy, its all I can do:hugs:Thanks!


----------



## poppy666

Get a ticker when your comfortable :hugs:


Right im off to get ready for scan, see you all later and congratz again CG just relax :winkwink:


----------



## Hopes314

all you calm, rational BnB people!


----------



## puppycat

Someone tell me 5dpo is too early - China - I blame you! :haha:


----------



## Damita

China girl said:


> :wave::hi:girls
> 
> I hope you all are well today. This early for me on a weekend:haha:
> 
> Okay so here goes....I have some pics I need you ladies to tweak.
> FMU @ 10po...its faint to me, but what do you think???

OMG OMG OMG OMG!! :bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance::happydance:wohoo..CONGRATULATIONS CHINA!!!!:happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:flower::flower::flower:
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
:cloud9::thumbup::cloud9::thumbup::cloud9::thumbup:
:bfp::bfp::bfp:
:muaha::dance::muaha::dance::muaha::dance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:headspin::drunk::headspin::drunk:
:fool::juggle::fool::juggle::fool::juggle::fool:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:flasher::rain::flasher::rain:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:​


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all have in a good weekend i have been shopping now skint haha ho well got ever think we need going to have a chinese for tea yum yum cant wait congrats china girl :yipee::crib::dance: x x x


----------



## puppycat

Think I've decided on my new tattoo. Now to decide where to put it...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0488.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## caz & bob

thats nice pc x x x


----------



## China girl

puppycat said:


> Think I've decided on my new tattoo. Now to decide where to put it...

I love it Puppy!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls - the rally we're going to at the end of August has a resident tattooist who did my 'Laura' tattoo in May. I can only have it done if I'm not preggo though (I believe??) and if I don't get my BFP this cycle I'll be about O day then :)


----------



## phoebe

WOOHOO CHINA OMG I AM SOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:yellow::yellow::crib::crib::yellow::yellow::crib::crib::yellow::yellow::crib::crib::yellow::yellow:
:friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;:bunny::bunny::bunny::rain::rain::flasher::flasher::loopy::loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wine::ninja::ninja::drunk::drunk::drunk::howdy::howdy::friends::friends::yipee::awww::awww::dance::dance:


----------



## puppycat

Phoebles smiley parties are ALWAYS the best by far!


----------



## China girl

Thank you soo much DDs....Its been a long time coming:hugs:

I've got 8 more IC test...I will keep testing until my line gets darker. Then I will call my Dr. for a blood test. I have a Gyno appoint for september 1st...I might just wait till then. I should be 7wks then and will only be out $35 instead of $55.


----------



## phoebe

Hehehe! Thanks PC it'll be ur turn soon:thumbup::winkwink::flower:
Love the tattoo btw xx


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> Thank you soo much DDs....Its been a long time coming:hugs:
> 
> I've got 8 more IC test...I will keep testing until my line gets darker. Then I will call my Dr. for a blood test. I have a Gyno appoint for september 1st...I might just wait till then. I should be 7wks then and will only be out $35 instead of $55.

It certainly has my darling, i am so so happy for u :happydance::happydance: my tests started like urs and gradually got darker woohoo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you soo much DDs....Its been a long time coming:hugs:
> 
> I've got 8 more IC test...I will keep testing until my line gets darker. Then I will call my Dr. for a blood test. I have a Gyno appoint for september 1st...I might just wait till then. I should be 7wks then and will only be out $35 instead of $55.
> 
> It certainly has my darling, i am so so happy for u :happydance::happydance: my tests started like urs and gradually got darker woohoo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

That is so awesome to hear...I have FAITH and I am going to trust and believe that everything will be all right. :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Congrats China I'm so happy for you. How exciting April is a great month to have a baby. Very excited for you.

Pheobe little Florence is so precious I'm glad that you are adjusting to motherhood and enjoying your little girl

Hopes- great bump pics hopefully it won't be too much longer before your little one is here

Tink- glad that Lilyanne is putting on weight and doing well 

Poppy- can't wait to see the scan pics!

Puppycat- wait about 5days to a week to test I know how tempting it can be there was many cycles I started testing 6dpo

MC- I hope that little Rhys makes his appearance soon I can tell that you seem very uncomfortable and done with this pregnancy

Babydream and Jenny- I hope that you ladies are both feeling well and not too sick you must both have 12week scans coming up pretty soon

asfm- nothing much going on everything is going well with the GD and my blood pressure is still good so all is well and baby is growing well she is moving around a lot now and you can see my stomach moving from the outside we have also decided on a name we are going to name her Rebekah Veronica


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you soo much DDs....Its been a long time coming:hugs:
> 
> I've got 8 more IC test...I will keep testing until my line gets darker. Then I will call my Dr. for a blood test. I have a Gyno appoint for september 1st...I might just wait till then. I should be 7wks then and will only be out $35 instead of $55.
> 
> It certainly has my darling, i am so so happy for u :happydance::happydance: my tests started like urs and gradually got darker woohoo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> That is so awesome to hear...I have FAITH and I am going to trust and believe that everything will be all right. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thats the spirit girly :thumbup::thumbup::flower::flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Lovely name Mommy :thumbup::thumbup: glad all is well with u lovely xxx:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China Girl, I've come over oh so emotional here :cry: your always so positive, rarely complain, and think of everyone else other than yourself. And you have had to hang about here, wondering when it would be your turn, watching BFP after BFP. Your amazing honey! I can't begin tell you how pleased I am that you finally have been blessed with your BFP ... :hugs: and now for the Party :happydance:

Our China is cooking a :baby: Ding Dong!!! 

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::yellow::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:dance::awww::muaha::yipee::friends::headspin::wine::wohoo::loopy::rain::holly::headspin::friends::yipee::awww::muaha::dance::muaha::yellow:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::yellow::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::yellow::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
​


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Poppy, have a great scan!!!!!!!!!! can't wait to see your pics!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## China girl

Thanks Tink!!

Its starting to sink in...Don't want to get too execited to early. But I'm secretly on:cloud9::haha:


----------



## natalies1982

china girl massive massive congrats hun so happy for you

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

im still team yellow :woohoo: and very much inlove :cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

I've been trying to figure out what this itchy spot is on my wrist and hand. I originally thought it might be ringworm (I've never had it before) so have been busy googling.

I've just realised that it's pityriasis rosea which I had when I was pregnant with Laura, only then I had it all over my tummy. Wonder if it's a sign on pregnancy

Mine (left) and an image from net for comparison. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0489.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2









M240164-Pityriais_rosea__close-up_of_a_single_lesion-SPL.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## poppy666

*STILL A GIRL *​
Here she is :cloud9: will upload video when i work out how to transfer off disc its not playing ball :dohh:

She weighs just 2lb and just above average range for her gestation :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND MANCHESTER_9.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 13









BABYBOND MANCHESTER_13.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 11









BABYBOND MANCHESTER_14.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 9









BABYBOND MANCHESTER_16.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey
 



Attached Files:







IMG00146-20110806-1712.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG00145-20110806-1712.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG00144-20110806-1711.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG00142-20110806-1711.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG00141-20110806-1709.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## poppy666

Awww babyhopes im guessing yours a boy :happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

aw girls there great pic so cute x x x


----------



## babyhopes2010

theyve put me ahead a week so changing the ticker


----------



## natalies1982

aww what fab pics you have 2 very cute little babies im sooo jealous haha i think sleep deprivation is having a serious affect on my mental state lol

i was going to say that looks like ringworm


----------



## babyhopes2010

natalies1982 said:


> aww what fab pics you have 2 very cute little babies im sooo jealous haha i think sleep deprivation is having a serious affect on my mental state lol
> 
> i was going to say that looks like ringworm

:rofl:charming:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rtsy0e_uN4Y


----------



## natalies1982

lol that sounded bad but didnt mean it like that


----------



## natalies1982

and the ringworm comment was to puppycat should of quouted it lol


----------



## coral11680

just nipping on, had a busy day and Keira been unsettled this evening.

​OMG CHINA CONGRATS GIRL!!!!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::juggle:
:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:
:juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:
:rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain:​Such wonderful news and no squinting required! So happy for you like the others have said you've been waiting patiently for this and seen lots of us get our BFP's and have babies and you always were nothing but happy for us all, now its your turn!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Poppy beautiful little girl you have there:cloud9: now get shopping!!!!:haha:

babyhopes what great pics also and I think :blue: for you too just a guess of course!

Hi everyone else be on later or tomorrow xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

natalies1982 said:


> lol that sounded bad but didnt mean it like that

haha im just messing:haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh wow CG So pleased for you

BH and Poppy your scans are so cool wish I got when when was pg with Kenzie and Poppy go out and buy girly stuff


----------



## natalies1982

seriously though wonderful pics wish i had some done


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

LOVING THE PICTURES!!!!!!!! :) awwwwww they are both adorable. Cloud nine I bet? Pops, you offski to buy a dress? :haha: bout time!!!!!! x

PC I still think it looks like ring worm, but like you said it does also look a little like the herald patch of a PR rash. Wait n see what happens I guess, Is our PC symptom spotting?!!! fx you are preggo but dont have PR, not nice! :hugs: x


----------



## babyhopes2010

this isnt the orginal but to add it on here i had to film alittle bit off laptop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rtsy0e_uN4Y


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Coral, same here with Lilyanne zzzzzz something in the air maybe? Dh just taken her out in the car to pick up eldest sibling so i have 10 mins of peace :) Hope Keira settles for you soon x


----------



## coral11680

Tink shes asleep now but seems gassy. i have infacol but is it true you need to use it all the time to see any results? she was fine all day until 5 ish. I gave her a sponge bath and she screamed the house down!! 
Hope the car ride settles little Lily xx


----------



## natalies1982

oh something must be in the essex air as james has been so bad today has not stopped crying and ive been here all day with 4 kids on my own. jon is home now so he has a crying james to deal with but no idea what is wrong. wondering if hes brewing a bug! ive hardly eaten to had a slice of toast and half a roll, now waiting for a curry to arrive!

hope they both settle for you guys xx


----------



## natalies1982

coral yes its meant to be used every feed to see the results. it didnt agree with james though made him 10 times worse!


----------



## caz & bob

girls does any of you have pain with bd when your ovulating these last 2 or 3 day i have got lower abdominal pain x x x


----------



## poppy666

Yes caz i always had pain around my ov day and especially after dtd.


----------



## puppycat

Yes Caz, constant flippin ache :(


----------



## caz & bob

thats what i have never had it before so just hope i am going to pop and nice egg out x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes Coral, you have to keep it up like others said. It will help in the meantime in her stomach to expel the air, but the main problems with wind build up in the intestines and infacol wont reach that on a short term basis. After several days though, it will be present there also which is where its causing the pain. Keep up with it, it does help a lot of babies. I give Lily gripe water in a bottle with a little boiled water after her feeds when its bad, seems to settle her down a bit x

Caz, yup I got pains at O time, I also found I found DTD uncomfortable due to my cervix being low, sensitive, and getting 'bashed' :rofl: x


----------



## caz & bob

:rofl: x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all..
poppy and babyhopes ...loving the scans!! :happydance:..very cute DD's on the way!!

tink and coral..hope them little ladies are ok! hope they settled and had a good night for you:thumbup: :hugs:

china...still over the moon for you, i know you only have boys, do you want a :pink: this time??

PC...i also say that looks like ringworm..:hugs: hope that clears soon..x

caz..FX for a good egg this cycle...will be your :bfp: party soon...:yipee:

mommyv...long time no see!! hows that bump coming along...im sure were all due a bump pic posting session!:thumbup: hope you are well and yes im fed up now...almost into single figures!! :happydance:

ok thats it my head is empty...:hugs: to all other DD's..ASFM...many BH last night AGAIN..baby low..blah blah blah same shit...no baby...yet...he has to come out right?...why cant i just be patient:shrug:...i feel bad sometimes wanting to be un-pregnant(if thats even a word:dohh:) when so many are trying to get preg..i just wanna see my feet and sleep on my tummy and not need to pee 1000000000 times a day...but mainly i wanna hold and kiss my baby!:hissy:...ok..thats it, daily rant over...smiling from now on..(until tomorrow!) :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

*12 *days until sweep!!!!!!!!!!!!! please please please please please please please please *please* trigger labour!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

bump pic...i sooo cant wait to have this baby, just thought id remind ya'll..pmsl x
 



Attached Files:







P07-08-11_07.55.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol dd? lol im team :yellow: :haha:

what a neat bump :)


----------



## mothercabbage

DD= ding dongs...sorry cba to type the whole words, i know your team :yellow::haha: dont know how your doing it though, i just HAD to know!!! :haha: xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

haha lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

i think :blue: for you babyhopes!...have you any preference? xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

mothercabbage said:


> i think :blue: for you babyhopes!...have you any preference? xx

nope :)
a healthy one is all i wish :)


----------



## coral11680

Morning,

Keira was fine all night thanks. She still wakes every 3 to 4 hours though but I suppose thats to be expected still.

MC I know how you feel, we all get that way towards the end so don't feel bad. Wont be long though and you'll soon be forgetting how you felt being pregnant like I do now. I kinda miss it:cry:

Morning babyhopes :hi:

Not much planned today really, same old stuff. Yesterday went to a work family fun day with DH work, wasn't bad. They had lots for the kids to do they had fun. x


----------



## mothercabbage

sounds like you got a good baby coral! :thumbup: :happydance: and thanx, im sure i will regret wishing these last few weeks away and miss being preg! i did with connor!...i dont like sharing my new borns, still find it hard to leave connor, even to go shopping...so maybe Rhys is best off in my belly for a bit longer while i come to terms with having to share him!..:haha: xxxx


----------



## poppy666

12 days Mccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc :happydance: aww feel for you i wanted korben out from around 30wks :haha: glad he came early.

Coral good to here keira was good so you could have a better sleep last night :hugs:

afm not doing much today having a chilled day apart from washing n cleaning.


----------



## Hopes314

:hi:

poppy and babyhopes love the scan pics, wish i would have gotten a 3d one kinda.. but happy still that its all a mystery i guess lol

PC- i had PR mid-pregnancy and it was one of the worst experiences of my life. i have heard that it can recur, sometimes in milder forms or just spots here and there, even though all the doctors say its a one time deal. Hopefully thats not what that is.. but it does sorta look like it. I saw a couple drs before the dermatologist and they all were guessing ringworm or eczema, but when the dermatologists saw me they took one look and ruled those out right away. Nasty little "virus" thing isnt it? Will see if i can dig up a good pic of my lovely pregnant PR

not much going on here for me, walked 2.5 miles yesterday and then my feet/hands/mouth +eye area swelled so that was fun. woke up this am to more BH 3-5 min apart, still going on. Stretch marks are getting massive and terrible, OH was looking at them yesterday and even felt bad because they are huge and yucky. I want this baby out, not to be selfish but I dont want my belly ruined anymore than it is, and baby is full term so come ON. grr


----------



## Hopes314

k heres the first PR spot that came up, the herald patch yuck. does look like yours huh PC
 



Attached Files:







weird rash.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hopes314

mc bump is looking bigger :) the end is in sight! but hopefully its even sooner than you think :)


----------



## mothercabbage

feel big today, i may be measuring a week behind but that means feck all really..told me connor felt avarage! 9lb 1 oz average now is it!? are your stretchines bad now hopes?? want me to show you mine...just so you dont feel alone..:hugs::hugs::hug::friends: xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

mc the ones on my belly havebeen there only a few days and seem to be doubling by the minute, maybe ill take a pic later.


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Hopes we'll all get our bellys out if it helps :hugs::hugs: mine looks like the map of Britain :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i so far have a 2cm stretch mark and im deversated :haha:
my dh just laughs at me lol


----------



## coral11680

Bump looks nice mc, and sounds like we all have strectchmarks, luckily no new ones this time for me but the old ones still there! They do fade a lot so don't worry hopes and babyhopes. X


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

MC, you look great...but I can so relate about wanting Rhys out. I was ready for DS2 to be out at 36 weeks, l was lucky to have an awesome OB that let me induce at 38 weeks...Gonna miss that chic!!!

Hopes, streach marks suck, have you put any cocoa cocoa butter on your belly?? They say if you use cocoa cocoa butter it prevents or minimizes your streach marks. 

Coral, glad Keira is doing better. 

To all the DDs, you guys are the best. All the kind words and all the parties REALLY REALLY touched my heart. I had to share with DH cause I had :cry: a lil bit. Tomorrow I am going to buy my FRER duing lunch. The reason I am waiting so long is because if I buy it at my local Wal Mart I might run into someone I know. People are so nosey. Even though my test looks similar to yesterday & just a smidge lighter...it sinking in that I am preggers. I am not worried to much about those IC cause they may never get dark enough for me, but as long as my temp stays up, I know I'm good. Again, thank you DDs for your love and support you ladies are the BEST!!!:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

ICs are only good for the early testing CG they take ages to get darker, your better with a FRER then once you've accepted your BFP throw the thermonitor away it will drive you nuts cos your temps will go a bit crazy being preggo and may freak you out :winkwink:

Edited wooohoooooooooooo just noticed your ticker :0) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

hey all, lily reducing the mobility of my arms, but lurking :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

Hey china can't wait to see the frer pics! And my dh birthday is also April 20th!

Hi tink, hi lily :hi:


----------



## China girl

Hey Lily & Tinks:hugs:

Thanks Poppy, cause I was really getting concerned about the darkness. You like my tickler:haha::haha:...

Hubbs told me I had to wait 2 more days and have it on his B-day. At least I won't have to buy him a gift...I'll just pop him out one:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well o pain gone woopp just had Sunday roast it was yum yum chocolate block after well just chill in mc love the bump 12 days woooppp x x x


----------



## Hopes314

china-we have been using cocoa butter 2-3 times a day since the day we found out i was pregnant. so im a good example of the fact that you really cant stop the stretch marks, definitely genetics.


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> china-we have been using cocoa butter 2-3 times a day since the day we found out i was pregnant. so im a good example of the fact that you really cant stop the stretch marks, definitely genetics.

Shoot Hopes, I tried:dohh:


----------



## China girl

When should make a Dr's appointment?? I won't take me long to get in. All they will do is draw my blood and call me a couple of days to tell me what I already know:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

here you go...map of britain...and believe it or not you could hardly see my old ones before i got preg...and here they all are re-surfacing agian! :dohh: nothing a t-shirt doesnt solve!! :happydance: x
 



Attached Files:







P07-08-11_15.18.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3









P07-08-11_15.32.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3









P07-08-11_15.32[01].jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3









P07-08-11_15.33.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## poppy666

MC you got a big one on your right same as me :haha: Rhys gave me that lying on my right mostly :dohh: but it goes back to skin colour once my stomach goes down.


----------



## mothercabbage

come on poppy get your road map out!:thumbup: i think you told me about the big one from Rhys before!.must be a "rhys trend" :haha:

btw...bad af cramps here....:shrug: either wind or...baby maybe laid funny but i feel :sick: too......


----------



## poppy666

Oooo fx'd Rhys getting bored in there :happydance: will take some pic's when ive finished clearing OHs phone.


----------



## mothercabbage

look forward to pics:haha: make me feel better!:thumbup: af pains back...been on ball for a bit.....may go for a walk to park with connor, if _ITS_ starting may as well help it along!!:thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Mc have you had Rhys yet??? :haha:

Yeh I had PR too Hopes but didn't take pictures while preggo :dohh:

It's DH's birthday today and he's been out all day on a bike safe course so I haven't seen him. He's just got home now and I've made him a sponge cake :D

I'm too good to him!


----------



## babydream

Hi DD's,

First of all, Congratulations CG, i'm so so happy for you, you so deserve it you've been waiting patiently for so long. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly: I've put the pink there for good luck :winkwink:

Hope all ok. Poppy and Babyhopes love the scan pics. Mc cute bump, you sound really fed up if it makes you feel better i already feel fed up and i still have A LOT to go lol. Tink, glad Lily put some weight on hope family ok. Puppycat, that looks like a nasty rash, lets hope it's a sign of preg. Hopes, don't worry about stretchmarks, i've got some on my hips without ever being seriously preggo. Natalie, james is a cutie, Coral and Phoebe, hope girls are ok. Lew, beautiful pics on fb! PK, hope you settled in nicely. Jenn, how are you hunni? Hope you're not too sick. xx

Hi to all other DDs xxxx

Asfm, Vomiting is not so bad now, i don't puke every day but the saliva is fecking killing me. I couldnt sleep till 5.30am cause it never stops i had to spit every minute even threw up at 3am. I went to the pharmacy but they couldn't give me anything i'll call mw tomorrow for some tips. I'm struggling to put on weight my clothes are baggy. I have a tiny bump just above my pubic bone. Is that where it should be right now?? My baby is the size of a LIME!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

happy 11 weeks babydream:yipee:

my belly hurting now, baby really low and pressing on "something" ouchy! :growlmad: going for a bath! :thumbup: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

puppycat said:


> Mc have you had Rhys yet??? :haha:
> 
> Yeh I had PR too Hopes but didn't take pictures while preggo :dohh:
> 
> It's DH's birthday today and he's been out all day on a bike safe course so I haven't seen him. He's just got home now and I've made him a sponge cake :D
> 
> I'm too good to him!

:haha: you still owe me a sweep!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jenny Penn

OMG congratulation CG :cloud9: I am thrilled for you :happydance: 

I am having a bad couple of days DD's so sorry about the short and sweet post. I am just exhausted, feeling sick, dizzy and have a headache from hell :cry: I am crying at the drop of a hat, i hope this passes soon as this is the worst i have felt since being pregnant. As long as baby is ok i suppose!!!
12 week scan on Tuesday will cheer me up :happydance:

Love u all DD's xxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww Jenny huge hugs and hope it passes soon :hugs: good luck and cant wait to see your little bubba Tuesday :happydance:

Babydream nice to hear yours is getting better, bet thats a relieve :kiss: never experienced the extra saliva but dont sound good.


MC start running up n down stairs lol and jump on OH tonight :winkwink:


----------



## puppycat

mothercabbage said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Mc have you had Rhys yet??? :haha:
> 
> Yeh I had PR too Hopes but didn't take pictures while preggo :dohh:
> 
> It's DH's birthday today and he's been out all day on a bike safe course so I haven't seen him. He's just got home now and I've made him a sponge cake :D
> 
> I'm too good to him!
> 
> :haha: you still owe me a sweep!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol I thought you were booked into Poppy's surgery?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Gave up trying to juggle Lily and comp there :haha:

Poor thing, every time i settle her and put her down she sleeps a little then some sick wakes her up, lost count of the amount of times I have picked her up and changed the muslin i have under her head :( 

China, looking forward to seeing your FRER tomorrow! don't worry about the IC's, mine took so long to get darker, try not to worry. x

MC, oooooooooh I wonder if your brewing up for the big event? how ya feeling now? i'll have to take a 6 weeks post partum pic to make you all feel better. I got granny skin n stretchies :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Jenny, sorry your having a rough time honey. I remember being the worst in the first tri too, it does pass :hugs: your almost past it and everything does seem a little better then x

Babydream, great to see you honey. Was wondering how your doing? the saliva thing sounds horrid!!! what are you taking now? :hugs: x

Puppycat, whats new? :haha: x

Poppy, did you go shopping for the little dress yet? x


----------



## poppy666

No Tink not bought her anything yet, im at a loss what to buy being a winter baby. She will live in baby gro's at this rate lol


----------



## puppycat

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Puppycat, whats new? :haha: x

:haha:

Nothing much, been out for lunch with the grandparents but it took so damn long for the place to serve us it was like 4pm by the time we got out of there. :growlmad:

Kind of screwed my plans for DH's birthday today because now I'm nowhere near hungry so he's eating alone :(

Had another nap this afternoon - this is getting silly :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

Evening ladies,

Jenny sorry you feel so sick, hope it passes soon and look forward to scan pics.:hugs:

Bd glad you are improving and hope the extra saliva eases up soon, sounds very unpleasant.:hugs:

Mc hope the cramps are the start of labour, oh it's getting exciting!:happydance:

Tink poor lily, does she usually spit up so much? Hope she is ok:hugs:

Puppycat sorry lunch was a bit of a disaster Hun. 

Poppy get some cute girly baby grows x

Keira is asleep in her Moses basket and Ryan has fell asleep on my bed next to me after his bath, dh took Chloe and nick to the cinema to see Harry potter. Might go to bed early although Keira will be up for a feed in an hour or so, not sure if I should try to stay awake first.:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

lol coral dont know whats worst waiting up or risking it getting some sleep even tho you know keira will be due for a feed within an hour or so.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PC, where did you eat? enjoy the rest of dh's birthday x

Popsy, yeah maybe wait till the winter stuff comes in for a dress i guess. You can get a lovely line in girls sleepsuits though, go on, get some :haha: x

Coral, yes she does it a lot. I think she has reflux to be honest, she gags, chokes, and has hiccups several times a day. She seems sore when she spits up, and dribbles a lot as if she's trying to spit the taste out of her mouth. She actually seems to dislike feeding a lot of the time! its like she knows whats gonna happen :cry: Her breath smells really acidic also, so will see if doc can test her or try her on some gaviscon or something. I usually wake lily if she is nearly due a feed. FX you can get your head down soon x


----------



## puppycat

We ate in a place called the Seashore Grill near my house.

Having Jeff hugs :) enjoy those more than DH's hugs :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: just saw your pic on FB PC, enjoy your Jeff cuddles. I think bedtime here is in order, i'm coming down with a snotting grotty cold :( x


----------



## poppy666

Night Tink sleep well xxx


----------



## puppycat

Night night xx
Pops it looks like it's left to you to talk me out of POAS! Only 6dpo but DESPERATE! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Oooooooooooooooo just do one havnt seen one for a while :haha:


----------



## puppycat

:rofl:
You're rubbish at this aren't you!!!


----------



## poppy666

Yup :haha: getting pissing :winkwink:


----------



## puppycat

Lol. It's cooking x


----------



## puppycat

Think I have line eye (blue HPT, green OPK) didn't touch and blue not IC
  



Attached Files:







IMAG0497.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 14









IMAG0494.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 15









IMAG0498.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## poppy666

ok think i got line eye too now and coloured blind.. i see a line on both plus which one is opk? lol


----------



## poppy666

Edited one of them
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0494.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## puppycat

Thanks for tweeking, think it's grey but there's definitely a line huh.
Will test again Wednesday which is 9dpo. Should see something then x

ETA my attempt at tweak
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0497.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babydream

I can't sleep!!!! 

Puppycat, I must have line eye cause I can see it too and I'm on my phone! I didn't even have to look hard! Ooohhh I'm excited!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i see a line too :yipee:

Holy Sh%t iv just found stretch mark :wacko:


heres bumpy pic
https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/8934/27weeksbumpy.jpg


----------



## mothercabbage

interesting night, after my bath contractions got sore! really sore, so took pain killers and tried to watch tv...managed a few hours but at 845pm decided feck it and went to bed with LO....contractions got bad...started thinking "this is it":yipee:...took more painkillers at 1030 and rung labour ward...contractions every 4 mins but managable..:shrug: i wanted some reassurance as to why they were close but "ok" pain wise,whilst getting a "pain" my BBs leaked(havent done as of yet...and have stopped again now:shrug:)and i was trickling pee!:blush: i was bent over the kitchen table on the phone...what a mess:haha: she said the same as always....bath...painkillers blah blah...went back to bed, woke up a few times to horrid pains but just got up and pains are back to BH....:dohh: still a bit achey but not as painful as last night...MW on phone said 3rd babies stop and start alot but when theyre ready..THEY COME FAST!! :argh: great...shitting myself now.....anyway.....gonna get cleaned up and sit on my ball all day!.:thumbup:..bet it starts later again n stops during night AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!...and please....if baby comes or is coming and im updating you guys ..NO news to be posted on facebook...my mum doesnt want to know when labour starts,she'll just worry she said...so if you dont mind just any labour or baby news on here,at least until ive told her...when he FINALLY decides to come out....:happydance:

PUPPYCAT.....i see a line on that test tweeked and untweeked pic!:thumbup: how many DPO are you?? 6?? is that even poss?? are you sure your only 6 DPO?:happydance: xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

babyhopes2010 said:


> i see a line too :yipee:
> 
> Holy Sh%t iv just found stretch mark :wacko:
> 
> 
> heres bumpy pic
> https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/8934/27weeksbumpy.jpg

come and join the stretchy gang!!:dohh: :hugs::flower: xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Morning,

Tink poor lilyanne, yes that does sound like she may have reflux, ask the doc Hun. 

Puppycat I do see a line too but like mc said are you sure you are only 6dpo that is super early to see aline, maybe you are further than u thought, either way it's exciting:happydance:

Mc sorry you had a crappy night but all that must be getting you ready for labour and baby will hopefully come fast, but not too fast I know you want your epidural:hugs: keep us updated getting so excited now!

Poppy get some girl sleepsuits and baby grows for now until more winter stuff comes in the shops. 

Baby hopes you still look tiny, very cute!

Afm went asleep about 10.30 and Keira slept til 1am which was good as she was due to eat about 11. She's still congested but not as bad, I've been really naughty and bringing her into bed after her middl night feed:dohh: better stop that soon!:haha:


----------



## laurah8279

poppy666 said:


> *STILL A GIRL *​
> Here she is :cloud9: will upload video when i work out how to transfer off disc its not playing ball :dohh:
> 
> She weighs just 2lb and just above average range for her gestation :happydance:

Wow Popps! Amazing! :) Well done you!! :flower:


----------



## puppycat

I didnt opk the weekend because we were away at the hotel and kept forgetting before that. I tested last Monday and it came positive instantly so I just assumed that was it.

Although last month i managed to ov, conceive, test positive and chemical in 27days. Who knows.


----------



## laurah8279

Hi Dong Dongs!!

MC - Bump looks ace!! Forget about the stretch marks, they are a sign and constant reminder of the fact that you are a gorgeous, blessed, remarkable yummy mummy!!

Coral - Keira is getting more lovely every time I see her! Hope you are doing ok.:hugs:

Babyhopes - loving the scan piccys!

Hopes - Baby will be out soon enough, try not to stress out over it. I have heard that you miss your bump once the baby arrives too, so I have heard anyway!! Cute bump pic! 

Tink - Lily is gorgeous, hope you are doing ok. :hugs:

Babydream - glad you are feeling better hun. Try to rest up and enjoy it a little more now that the nausea is passing. Your energy will be back before you know it and you will be complaining about all the stretching/shooting pains instead like me! :haha:

Jenny - Make sure you are getting enough rest! Hope you are feeling better soon, try and concentrate on your scan, can't wait to see the piccys!!

China - OMG OMG OMG :bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp: 
Well done honey! I am soooooooo happy for you!!! :hugs:

Puppycat - Definitely see a line too hun! :happydance:

As for me, I am very sleep today. Had a very sociable weekend with late nights. Went to a baby shower on Friday night where there was a girl who reckoned she was pyschic, she says I am having a boy...she of course has a 50/50 chance of getting that right though! Ha ha ha!

Went to a BBQ on Saturday night where there were lots of babies includign a couple of newborns. I got lots of tips and practice in with them where I could! lol

xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

awww thanx laura...stretch marks dont bother me anymore, after my first i cried at what id done...but now im on my 3rd baby ....not fussed :haha: xxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> Morning,
> 
> Tink poor lilyanne, yes that does sound like she may have reflux, ask the doc Hun.
> 
> Puppycat I do see a line too but like mc said are you sure you are only 6dpo that is super early to see aline, maybe you are further than u thought, either way it's exciting:happydance:
> 
> Mc sorry you had a crappy night but all that must be getting you ready for labour and baby will hopefully come fast, but not too fast I know you want your epidural:hugs: keep us updated getting so excited now!
> 
> Poppy get some girl sleepsuits and baby grows for now until more winter stuff comes in the shops.
> 
> Baby hopes you still look tiny, very cute!
> 
> Afm went asleep about 10.30 and Keira slept til 1am which was good as she was due to eat about 11. She's still congested but not as bad, I've been really naughty and bringing her into bed after her middl night feed:dohh: better stop that soon!:haha:

we did that with connor and he is still in our bed..OH sleeps in connors bed :rofl: xxx


----------



## laurah8279

mothercabbage said:


> awww thanx laura...stretch marks dont bother me anymore, after my first i cried at what id done...but now im on my 3rd baby ....not fussed :haha: xxxxxxx

I have been using Bi-oil every morning and night since I found out at week 6 but I know it won't make any difference as both my Mum and my sister got them which means its more than likely that I will get them too. Not too bothered at the moment about them, just hope Rob doesn't mind them too much! lol I'm sure he will be fine about them too though and will still fancy me regardless!! :haha:

He was being told what to expect in the labour by the women at the party on Saturday night he was looking very scared! I guess stretch marks will be nothing compared to what he goes through on that day! :haha:


----------



## zonyandrusty

hello ladies im new to the site and its sooo nice to have found this support...i hope some of you wouldnt mind sharing some of your own experiences or advice :)
im 22 and my husband and i have been ttc for about 6 or 7 mos. My periods were always very irregular but lately for the last seven months that weve been really tracking my cycles AF has been exactly on time every month. i get my hopes up every month even though AF isnt due anyway but we just want a baby so bad!!!! it seems like were doing everything right...i really hope anyone can give me their thoughts id appriciate any comments.my last period started july 1st and was completely normal lasted about 4/5 days, then i o'd on the 18th or 19th and had sex pretty much constantly between the days of the 14th and the 24th. my cycle is usually 31 days long AF should have been here on aug first so as of right now im 8 days late but i took a test the day AF was due neg 3 days later neg, then today BigFatNeg!!!!! but ive had strange cramping since the first it started out like period cramps but i never started and the cramps became more mild (sometimes not so mild) and off and on all day.Also ive been sooooo sick to my stomoch especially when someone lights a cigarette it makes me soooo sick. ive been tired and sore breasts....i feel like i have all the symptoms including extreme mood swings where i get really tearful and then happy and then very angry for no reason and its not like me!!! i had a question to add to about how much of a difference it makes to test in the morning because i havnt been able to do a first pee of the day yet so i was wondering how much more accurate that might be and if any has any insight for me on the negative tests and the cramps oh and rearly ill get a pain in my lower left abdomen but it doesnt last more than 5 minutes and it comes and goes (i dont experience that near as often as the cramps)
any comments are soooooo appriciated :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning DD's

Well to make matters worse I seem to have some kind of rotten ear infection and a cold. The pressure behind my ears is massive and i cant walk in a straight line for being so dizzy! its rotten, I've had it before last May. Great, just when I have lots to do and the kids all off :( Coral better leave my visit for a bit, glad you have a good night sleep! I have to admit, I have Lily in bed when she wakes for her feed :haha: x

MC, I thought something might be happening! How blooming annoying :growlmad: I'll be stalking for any updates. I would try and rest for a bit to be honest, if its gonna start soon it will no matter what you do right? i bet your bouncing and pacing though :haha: I bet in reality I would do this too :haha: x

Puppycat...... well well well, I'm not gonna get too excited BUT I see something :) looking back at my 6DPO stick there was a 'barely there' hint of a line, bet you don't wait till Wednesday, POAS today :haha: go on  Sorry, I'm not helping am I? :rofl: x

Laura, glad to see you here honey!!! haven't caught you here for ages :) glad you had a nice weekend, yes get lots of practice in, I'm sure your gonna make such a great mummy! Must be about time we saw a bump pic from you? x


----------



## puppycat

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Puppycat...... well well well, I'm not gonna get too excited BUT I see something :) looking back at my 6DPO stick there was a 'barely there' hint of a line, bet you don't wait till Wednesday, POAS today :haha: go on  *Sorry, I'm not helping am I?* :rofl: x

You need me to answer that? :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Oh no tink that does sounds rotten, hope you get on antibiotics soon and it clears up, ear pain is no fun:hugs: just Let me know when you are ready for a visit, I'll be waiting. Glad I'm not the only one spoiling their baby:haha: they don't stay babies for long do they. X

Laura hi Hun, sounds like you had a nice weekend and I agree it's your turn for a bump pic!

Puppy go on POAS again!:haha:


----------



## puppycat

You ladies are terrible!!

I'm not POAS today so there :p - and this is why:

a) the tests I have left are digi or 25miu cassettes (not going to show up!)
b) I tested less than 12 hours ago - it won't be darker!
c) I don't want to be disappointed :haha:

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## laurah8279

zonyandrusty said:


> hello ladies im new to the site and its sooo nice to have found this support...i hope some of you wouldnt mind sharing some of your own experiences or advice :)
> im 22 and my husband and i have been ttc for about 6 or 7 mos. My periods were always very irregular but lately for the last seven months that weve been really tracking my cycles AF has been exactly on time every month. i get my hopes up every month even though AF isnt due anyway but we just want a baby so bad!!!! it seems like were doing everything right...i really hope anyone can give me their thoughts id appriciate any comments.my last period started july 1st and was completely normal lasted about 4/5 days, then i o'd on the 18th or 19th and had sex pretty much constantly between the days of the 14th and the 24th. my cycle is usually 31 days long AF should have been here on aug first so as of right now im 8 days late but i took a test the day AF was due neg 3 days later neg, then today BigFatNeg!!!!! but ive had strange cramping since the first it started out like period cramps but i never started and the cramps became more mild (sometimes not so mild) and off and on all day.Also ive been sooooo sick to my stomoch especially when someone lights a cigarette it makes me soooo sick. ive been tired and sore breasts....i feel like i have all the symptoms including extreme mood swings where i get really tearful and then happy and then very angry for no reason and its not like me!!! i had a question to add to about how much of a difference it makes to test in the morning because i havnt been able to do a first pee of the day yet so i was wondering how much more accurate that might be and if any has any insight for me on the negative tests and the cramps oh and rearly ill get a pain in my lower left abdomen but it doesnt last more than 5 minutes and it comes and goes (i dont experience that near as often as the cramps)
> any comments are soooooo appriciated :)

Hi!!! :hi:

It sounds to me like you are putting to much pressure on yourselves. The most important thing is to relax when TTC. IF you know when you are most fertile in your cycle, then just try and make sure you have :sex: around that time. Its amazing what stress can do to the little guys :spermy: lol

6 months is not very long either to be trying for so try not to worry too much. 

What kind of tests have you used? I used the digital ones and did my first test 2 days after I was late at 3pm in the afternoon and it came up positive then waited another two weeks to see if you had gone up any further from 2-3 weeks and tested first thing in the morn and it came up 3 weeks+. 

My advice to you hun is try to relax and give it another go first thing in the morn. The pregnancy hormone is at its highest levels first wee of the day so even if you first wee of the day is at 4pm, prepare to do the test then! I took a glass in the bathroom with me and left it in there overnight. I needed my first week at 5am so rather than trying to accurately wee on a stick at that ridiculous hour, I wee'd in the glass then followed the instructions down to a T. 

Fingers crossed for you hun, let us know how you get on!!! 

:dust::dust::dust:

Laura 

xx


----------



## laurah8279

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning DD's
> 
> Well to make matters worse I seem to have some kind of rotten ear infection and a cold. The pressure behind my ears is massive and i cant walk in a straight line for being so dizzy! its rotten, I've had it before last May. Great, just when I have lots to do and the kids all off :( Coral better leave my visit for a bit, glad you have a good night sleep! I have to admit, I have Lily in bed when she wakes for her feed :haha: x
> 
> MC, I thought something might be happening! How blooming annoying :growlmad: I'll be stalking for any updates. I would try and rest for a bit to be honest, if its gonna start soon it will no matter what you do right? i bet your bouncing and pacing though :haha: I bet in reality I would do this too :haha: x
> 
> Puppycat...... well well well, I'm not gonna get too excited BUT I see something :) looking back at my 6DPO stick there was a 'barely there' hint of a line, bet you don't wait till Wednesday, POAS today :haha: go on  Sorry, I'm not helping am I? :rofl: x
> 
> Laura, glad to see you here honey!!! haven't caught you here for ages :) glad you had a nice weekend, yes get lots of practice in, I'm sure your gonna make such a great mummy! Must be about time we saw a bump pic from you? x


Hey Tink!!! Glad I caught you too!! :flower:

I am going to get Rob to help me do a pic tonight then I will attempt to upload it tomorrow (not very good with technology!) :haha:

xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

zonyandrusty :wave:....lots of :dust::dust::dust: for you :flower:

PC :test::rofl:

tink...:hugs:get well soon :hugs: and i dont think real labour will start until after due date if im honest but heres hoping:thumbup: im not good with patience :haha:..i dont think bouncing on the ball or all the walking/cleaning im trying to do to get it going again is working...just gonna hoover n relax now.....cba...:tired: **yawns**


----------



## puppycat

Right I take back everything I said, I'm going to POAS - I need a wee anyway and you lot are evil... EVIL!!!!


----------



## laurah8279

mothercabbage said:


> zonyandrusty :wave:....lots of :dust::dust::dust: for you :flower:
> 
> PC :test::rofl:
> 
> tink...:hugs:get well soon :hugs: and i dont think real labour will start until after due date if im honest but heres hoping:thumbup: im not good with patience :haha:..i dont think bouncing on the ball or all the walking/cleaning im trying to do to get it going again is working...just gonna hoover n relax now.....cba...:tired: **yawns**

Have a vindaloo MC :haha:

XXX


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> Right I take back everything I said, I'm going to POAS - I need a wee anyway and you lot are evil... EVIL!!!!

Ha ha ha ha !!

Do it, do it, do it, do it! :haha:

xxxx


----------



## puppycat

Right these are about the 5 minute mark and BFN! Told you!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0500.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 11









IMAG0501.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 11









IMAG0502.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 9









IMAG0503.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 12









IMAG0504.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babyhopes2010

puppycat said:


> Right these are about the 5 minute mark and BFN! Told you!!!

i see lines dont u:shrug:


----------



## puppycat

babyhopes2010 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Right these are about the 5 minute mark and BFN! Told you!!!
> 
> i see lines dont u:shrug:Click to expand...

Hun I see lines on my plain curtains :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol argh do u know what ttc 2.5yrs causes line eye :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok i dont see lines on those, what tests did you use last night?? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

laurah...vindaloo for tea tonight :thumbup: xx


----------



## Damita

Sorry PC :hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

mothercabbage said:


> laurah...vindaloo for tea tonight :thumbup: xx

HA HA !!! :winkwink:


----------



## laurah8279

Sorry PC xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

The ones I used last night are uber sensitive, those ones are not.

The shop by me sells them so I can get some more but home alone with Laura atm so it ain't happening x


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> The ones I used last night are uber sensitive, those ones are not.
> 
> The shop by me sells them so I can get some more but home alone with Laura atm so it ain't happening x

Ooooh!! Sounds more promising then!! 

:bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp:

xxx


----------



## coral11680

Puppy not sure if i see anything but possibly on the first test? Can't you go with Laura to get more of those other tests?

Mc good girl having a vindaloo tonight! Rhys will come soon I think a little early hopefully within the week! Xx


----------



## poppy666

MC 11 days :yipee::yipee:

Coral think we all end up taking baby in with us for a snuggle and extra sleep, i did with korben but a bit too long now cant get him out of my bed :haha:

Puppycat i thought i saw something too keep poas :winkwink::dust::dust::dust:

weather crap again so dunno what im doing today apart from making a beef casserole nom nom, sat here eating Nutella out of the jar :haha:

CG waiting patiently for your frer :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Yeah pops anything for a bit of extra shut eye :haha: I did the same with my other two also. 
Mmmmmmm nutella I need to buy some more I'm all out, I love it on toast. X


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

:dust::dust::dust:
Puppy, I got my FX for you girly

Poppy, it be until tonight when I post the FRER. So maybe 9ish..your a night owl, you'll still be up:haha:

MC, keep bouncing:thumbup:

Babyd, praying this ms goes away soom so you an enjoy your pregnancy:hugs:

Tink, praying for Lily:hugs:

:hi:hiya Corl,Laurah,Damita. Welcome zonya:hugs:

asfm, my vajayjay feels funny and felling light headed. And going to call Drs tomorrow to confirm my pregnancy with bloods and look for an OB today.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think i am 1 dpo today woopp ff hasn't put it in yet probuly will tomoz well chill in with the oh why my son has gone town shopping with my mum woopp mc not long wooppp x x x


----------



## laurah8279

China girl said:


> :wave::hi:ladies,
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> Puppy, I got my FX for you girly
> 
> Poppy, it be until tonight when I post the FRER. So maybe 9ish..your a night owl, you'll still be up:haha:
> 
> MC, keep bouncing:thumbup:
> 
> Babyd, praying this ms goes away soom so you an enjoy your pregnancy:hugs:
> 
> Tink, praying for Lily:hugs:
> 
> :hi:hiya Corl,Laurah,Damita. Welcome zonya:hugs:
> 
> asfm, my vajayjay feels funny and felling light headed. And going to call Drs tomorrow to confirm my pregnancy with bloods and look for an OB today.

Yey!!! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

CG yep im a night owl :haha:

Caz loads of baby dust lovely :dust::dust::dust::dust:

lol coral love avatar piccy x


----------



## laurah8279

China girl said:


> :wave::hi:ladies,
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> Puppy, I got my FX for you girly
> 
> Poppy, it be until tonight when I post the FRER. So maybe 9ish..your a night owl, you'll still be up:haha:
> 
> MC, keep bouncing:thumbup:
> 
> Babyd, praying this ms goes away soom so you an enjoy your pregnancy:hugs:
> 
> Tink, praying for Lily:hugs:
> 
> :hi:hiya Corl,Laurah,Damita. Welcome zonya:hugs:
> 
> asfm, my vajayjay feels funny and felling light headed. And going to call Drs tomorrow to confirm my pregnancy with bloods and look for an OB today.

Just realised you are due on my birthday China!! :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

thanks popsy thats the only smile I have on camera so far, I can't wait til she smiles and giggles all the time. 

China so exciting! x


----------



## China girl

laurah8279 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> :wave::hi:ladies,
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> Puppy, I got my FX for you girly
> 
> Poppy, it be until tonight when I post the FRER. So maybe 9ish..your a night owl, you'll still be up:haha:
> 
> MC, keep bouncing:thumbup:
> 
> Babyd, praying this ms goes away soom so you an enjoy your pregnancy:hugs:
> 
> Tink, praying for Lily:hugs:
> 
> :hi:hiya Corl,Laurah,Damita. Welcome zonya:hugs:
> 
> asfm, my vajayjay feels funny and felling light headed. And going to call Drs tomorrow to confirm my pregnancy with bloods and look for an OB today.
> 
> Just realised you are due on my birthday China!! :happydance:Click to expand...

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## laurah8279

Just done 25 mins swimming and had a bowl of lentil soup followed by a chicken and mayo sarnie in malted brown bread and a cadburys chocolate mini roll...somehow I am still hungry!!! lol 

Going to drink lots of water now and see if that sorts me out! 

I have put 7lbs on so far, is that about right for 16 weeks & 3 days?

xxx


----------



## puppycat

Right, been to the shop and bought some more of the tests from last night.
Can you see anything now?

ETA Tweek
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0506.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 16









IMAG0507.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 15









IMAG0509.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 15









IMAG0508.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## poppy666

Yes and i see pink unless i got line eye :yipee::yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Awwwwwwwwwwwww just found few piccys of korben newborn :cloud9: cant wait for this one.
 



Attached Files:







26875_1423936242586_1358135739_31194587_5407220_n.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3









26875_1423939602670_1358135739_31194593_1428275_n.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat think i see a colored line in 3rd pic :)


----------



## puppycat

Awww Poppy, so cute :)

OK went back for 10 minute shots
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0511.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Hopes314

looks colored to me! when will you be testing again!?


----------



## puppycat

Don't know Hopes. I should really contain my POAS adiction!


----------



## poppy666

I say your up the duff missy, but im trying to hold my excitement :happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::haha:


----------



## puppycat

LMAO! Pops contain it because I don't feel it AT ALL. (Although I'm excited seeing your mini smiley party)
How did China ONLY post her BFP? I have to have everyone look at mine because all I see are lines lines LINES!! :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> Right, been to the shop and bought some more of the tests from last night.
> Can you see anything now?
> 
> ETA Tweek

I can see lines on images 3 & 4 xxxxxx :happydance:


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> LMAO! Pops contain it because I don't feel it AT ALL. (Although I'm excited seeing your mini smiley party)
> How did China ONLY post her BFP? I have to have everyone look at mine because all I see are lines lines LINES!! :haha:

I can defo see a line on the 10 min shot too!! :dance:

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Didnt need to tweak last pic but there is no mistaking the line
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0511.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## coral11680

deffo see a line on the 10 min shot [email protected]! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :bfp:

awww poppy cute baby Korben :awww:


----------



## poppy666

Do another superdrug later :tease:


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> Do another superdrug later :tease:

Haven't got any SD left :blush: 

Only had 1 left over from last cycle, got 2 digi's and 2 of the ones above plus about 6 of the 25miu cassettes


----------



## poppy666

ok piss on the lot tonight :rofl::rofl:


----------



## puppycat

I'm gonna change the subject and follow Poppy's lead.

Here's newborn Laura :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







21112009583.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 2









DSC00327.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> ok piss on the lot tonight :rofl::rofl:

I actually laughed out loud full beam then!

DH thought I was laughing at TV as he's got what we call 'gay batman' on - the old cheesy versions. Oh how little he knows! :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

...bad influences!!


but puppycat if i were you id be peeing on EVERYTHING right now. lmao


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> I'm gonna change the subject and follow Poppy's lead.
> 
> Here's newborn Laura :cloud9:

Awww laura too cute :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

i see lines too:happydance:

lovin the newborn pics!:awww: we have some cuties on this thread...love that little smile from :baby: Keira! :awww: xxx


----------



## poppy666

MC how you feeling? hope your booking in a few dtd sessions :winkwink:


----------



## puppycat

lol but I don't need to pee Hopes :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

he wont touch me poppy :dohh:...says im too pregnant...thats that idea fecked :growlmad: been on bball...nothing but BH...like last night dinnt happen:shrug: ah well...roll on sweep eh?! xx


----------



## puppycat

Lol MC so frustrating for you! Naughty Rhys :(


----------



## mothercabbage

i know i know "*he'll come when he is ready*" :dohh:...:haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> he wont touch me poppy :dohh:...says im too pregnant...thats that idea fecked :growlmad: been on bball...nothing but BH...like last night dinnt happen:shrug: ah well...roll on sweep eh?! xx

Ahhh tie OH up and DEMAND some attention :haha: i think Rhys will be here before sweep sweetie x


----------



## puppycat

My cousin is due today but she's team yellow. No signs yet :(


----------



## mothercabbage

hope so poppy...sick of moaning about waiting now...im boring myself:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

10 days 18 hours until sweep! :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> I'm gonna change the subject and follow Poppy's lead.
> 
> Here's newborn Laura :cloud9:

Aw, gorgeous! She had to be with that name though...!:haha:

xxx


----------



## laurah8279

mothercabbage said:


> he wont touch me poppy :dohh:...says im too pregnant...thats that idea fecked :growlmad: been on bball...nothing but BH...like last night dinnt happen:shrug: ah well...roll on sweep eh?! xx

You will have to seduce him then MC! :thumbup:

Put on your sexiest underwear set, get some whipped cream squirted all over those lovely massive pregnant boobies and tell him it's his duty as a man to get you boinked and get that baby moving!!! :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl:

P.S. make sure you do it before the vindaloo fest though :rofl: :haha:

xxx


----------



## puppycat

laurah8279 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> he wont touch me poppy :dohh:...says im too pregnant...thats that idea fecked :growlmad: been on bball...nothing but BH...like last night dinnt happen:shrug: ah well...roll on sweep eh?! xx
> 
> You will have to seduce him then MC! :thumbup:
> 
> Put on your sexiest underwear set, get some whipped cream squirted all over those lovely massive pregnant boobies and tell him it's his duty as a man to get you boinked and get that baby moving!!! :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl:
> 
> P.S. make sure you do it before the vindaloo fest though :rofl: :haha:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:rofl:

Love it!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: :rofl: he just laughed at me when i winked and told him that!! ...its a no go for deffo! tight bas tar dddddddddd :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

1. WHAT is vindaloo??

2. mc-my OH wont dtd either, he says hes too afraid of *hurting* something. hes been taking me on walks at weird hours of the day though trying to get baby to move down and to help all that, we took a walk yesterday night and again this morning at 6am lol.


----------



## mothercabbage

vindaloo,is a very hot curry hopes! its actually one of my favo's! nom nom....:happydance: 
hate walking....crap! :haha:


----------



## babydream

Hi girls, you've been chatty today lol

Puppycat i defo see a line too, i agree you're up the duff lol woop woop :haha:

MC i think you will have Rhrys before due date, i can just feel it. Fx xxx :thumbup:

Love the newborn baby pics, I'll have one to show in a few month hopefully lol ner ner 

CG, hunni i'm still very excited for you :happydance::happydance:

Tink, hope you okay hunni, i read about your box of Thorntons on fb, be careful with chocolate, it effects your milk and giving Lily a tummyache. xxx

Hope all mummies and little ding dongs are ok, preggo ladies are coping and ttc ladies are doing it day and night!!!! Who is ttc-ing??? We need to get them pregnant asap!!! lol

Asfm, i woke up feeling totally rubbish, but it got better, just the fecking saliva is driving me mad. I went down to get some more anti sickness tablets (cyclizine) but i'll have to call doc tomorrow. I'm also trying to organise a suprise 50th birthday party for my mum for this wednesday, got some decorations, thinking some party food from iceland and my neighbour is a baker making the cake. I'm not sure how i'm gonna get rid of my mum for a couple of hours to get everything ready and let people in as i can't even fart without her lately. lol But i'll do my best. At least it takes my mind off things for now. xxxx


----------



## China girl

Puppy...are you picking on me:haha::haha:

Cute pic ladies!!!

MC, I say get that breast pump out!!!


----------



## puppycat

China girl said:


> Puppy...are you picking on me:haha::haha:
> 
> Cute pic ladies!!!
> 
> MC, I say get that breast pump out!!!

:haha:

No just want your :bfp: :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Criky you have been a busy lot here today!!! I just read back and I have lost the plot again :rofl: no feeling well here, sneezing and feeling sorry for myself :haha: x

Only bits of retained info, sorry ladies:

PC I see LINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEESSSSSSS :D I wanna see more, and more on something than an IC so I can go flamin mental with the BFP party (which I'm pretty certain we will be having for you very soon :) x

Babydream, yes thanks for the info honey, i learnt the hard way about choc and alcohol. So i fed her, then fed myself, then pumped and dumped at feed time supplementing with a bottle. Her next breastfeed then isn't till about 5 am (she goes 6 hours at night) so thought it should be clear by then and she has been fine ever since. x

Ermmmmm I'm at a loss again now :haha: duhhhhhhhhhhh|??!?!?! zzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

Coral cute avatar :) she's so pretty. I can't wait for Lily's first smile. None yet apart from wind :cry: x


----------



## puppycat

I stopped using IC's a few months ago because of the ridiculous false lines. These are ones from my local corner shop £2.50 for 3, early response or something?

My neighbour used them for all hers and I got positives before negatives on them last month with my chemical (I have seen them completely negative which is always reassuring)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh ok! Well FX these tell the truth, cause its looking like your in the club :) x


----------



## caz & bob

aw all the new born pic are so cute ha pc i see a line think its a nice :bfp: x x x


----------



## China girl

Poppy, I got my FRER's...will pee & post when I get home...FX for a dark line:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

2 :bfp;s in the house hope i am next x x x


----------



## China girl

:dust::dust::dust:
CAZ!!!​


----------



## coral11680

they say things come in 3's caz so lots of :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Chop Chop CG :haha:


Puppycat another from you too lol


----------



## puppycat

Just got back from church prayer meeting and need a wee actually!
Caz I'm nor convinced yet. Had too many faint lines on this Ttc journey x


----------



## caz & bob

fx pc hun its a nice :bfp: x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Really hope you get a darker test PC x

Caz, so hope your next honey x

China FX THIS I A BIG FAT ONE TO REASSURE YOU x


----------



## pk2of8

hey lovelies...feels like i've been gone forever and took me forever to catch up reading posts....so.......................first things first........

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
CHINA I AM SO FREAKIN' EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
YOU DID IT!!!!!!!
I'm sending pink for good luck too hun xxx mwah
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:headspin::juggle::icecream::fool::tease::loopy::bunny::lolly::happydance::baby::thumbup::flower:​


----------



## poppy666

*PKs BACK*​


----------



## puppycat

China hope yours is darker than mine :thumbup: 

Tonight's isn't darker, in fact I'm having trouble seeing a line BUT I expected that with it being only 2 hours since I last went. Will test FMU.

Top one is the one from earlier dry, bottom is now.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0516.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 15









IMAG0517.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## China girl

All right....here it is!!!


Thanks PK....so glad to have you back!!!
 



Attached Files:







1312837810.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## puppycat

:yipee::yipee::yipee: :headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: :bfp:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin: :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::muaha::muaha::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## China girl

:laugh2::rofl::rofl::rofl:poppy & puppy you make me:laugh2:

Now, I will call the Dr in the morning


----------



## pk2of8

seems like every time i'm out for a few days, there ends up being lots happening!! lol 

pc, keeping fxxx that this is it for you sweetie! i see a line too...how exxxccciiitinnnnnggg!!!! :thumbup::happydance:

tink, you're in my thoughts and prayers every day love :hug:

babyd, i had that awful extra saliva crap you're talking about with all of my pg's. you're right it is soooo nasty. i think i just always tried to keep gum (sugar free), crackers, and mints or other sucking kind of snacks to at least keep me from tasting it all the time. blah. :hugs:

hopes and mc, bumps are looking huge, but fantastic!! mc, i can't believe you haven't gone to the hosp yet with your bh's. you too hopes! if i were either of you, i would have gone by now and just parked my butt, strapped to a table with monitors and made up every excuse in the world to say "i can't take it anymore!!!" :winkwink: i'd make them break my water or something to get it going for real. :hugs: i feel for you girlies... :kiss:

poppy, thank you for the birthday wishes hun :hugs: little Serenity (that is the name you decided on, right??) is already SO BEAUTIFUL. she's just perfect hun :kiss:

babyhopes, the 3D scans are amazing and you have a perfect lo there :baby:

coral, i hope you're getting more sleep sweetie :hugs:

phoebe, great to see you back luv...missed ya round here :hugs:.... you too, natalie... our dd mommies need to kup on how all the :baby: dd's are growing :hugs:

jenn, sorry you're not feeling so good hun...you'll be out of first tri very soon sweetie and will feel better then :hugs:

caz, tons of :dust: for you luv...hopefully this will be it for you sweetie :hugs:

sleeping, glad to hear you're having a normal af, even if it is heavy...maybe now that you're back to normal, you'll get a bfp rather quickly sweetie :hugs:

damita, how are you doing sweetie?? :hugs:

ok, i think i've run out of what i can remember now....

afm, we drove down to key west last wednesday for my aunt's funeral. it was sad, but wonderful to see so many of my family after so many years. so bittersweet. we had a lovely visit though and drove back yesterday. and now i'm neck deep in trying to plan dd's 15th bday party for this friday. she will be 15, and traditional spanish culture, that's the "big" one (not "sweet 16), so i've just found a dj i think and i'm waiting to hear back from a local cuban restaurant to see how much it will cost to have them cook the food. i just don't feel up to doing it myself. although i suppose if it's too expensive, i'm going to have to. ugh. here's to praying that it won't be expensive. 

otherwise, also going nuts getting things ready for ivf. had to shop around to get meds cheaper which took hours of phone calls of couse. we have an appt for thurs morning for a "mock transfer" (where the doc "measures" your uterus to see how far up to place the catheter when doing the embryo transfer) and some other procedure that checks for issues in your uterine lining. dh supposed to go have another semen sample frozen wed morning, but i think we're going to have to change it b/c dd has orientation at school that morning also. ugh. things are getting crazier by the day and i'm feeling very stressed. we found out dh's last sperm count for his last semen sample was down to a total of 400,000. that means he basically has almost no sperm. it's got me totally freaked out. i'm afraid he won't have any at all by the time we do the egg retrieval. that's not until mid-september. over a month still. :cry: ugh. i'm just really stressed. my first ivf meds...the lupron...is set to be delivered on wednesday. i'm supposed to start that next monday. that's nervewracking, but at least i'll feel like we're doing more again. :sad1:


----------



## poppy666

PK September is not that far away now sweetie, but can understand the stress your under but your going to have to try channel that into something positive as you dont want anything distrupting the IVF... this means so much to you and DHs oh and of course us lot :hugs:

Hope you take plenty of pictures of DDs 15th :kiss:

PS Yes i think ive settled on Serenity Rose even if OH wants Saffron :haha:


----------



## China girl

PK, :hugs:
You have a lot going on & like Poppy said channel that stress else where. I believe in my heart everything will be fine.


----------



## pk2of8

thanks poppy and china...most days i'm ok with it all. just the bcp's make me super emotional and i get the mood swings and burst into tears over nothing sometimes. i think dh is going to start working on saturdays soon...doing what i was doing before...the therapy. i don't know, we'll see. he's not telling me much b/c i know he doesn't want me to stress and i don't like the idea of him doing it, but we're feeling a little stressed about money with paying for the ivf and all and if it makes him feel better to have the extra money, i guess i shouldn't tell him not to do it. i don't know. i just can't wait for things to slow down some. it's good to be able to chat with my girls here again :hugs:


----------



## babydream

PK, i'm with the others. Think positive. But i know it's hard and i was and i'd be the same. I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you hunni. Organising DD's birthday party might be a good distruction right now. xxx

CG, that is a beautiful BIG FAT POSITIVE!!!!!!!! Congrats again, you did it!!!!

Puppycat, please poas with fmu, i'm pretty sure it would show better but in my book, you are preggooooooooo lol

Poppy, Serenity Rose is beautiful!!!!

Gosh, i'm watching the news and not liking what is going on in London and Birmingham. What a shameful outragous disgrace!!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Goodnight ladies x


----------



## China girl

Good night puppy!!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Babydream lets just hope ive made the right choice with her name cos i keep going back to that one.

Ive not been watching the news but gonna see whats been happening down south.

Night PC x


----------



## pk2of8

thanks babyd :hugs: i'm hoping dd's bday party will be a distraction. :dohh:

good night puppy...i'm holding out for a bfp for you too sweetie :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

poppy i love the name choice sweetie :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Well, we have riots here in Luton, town centre is under attack by all accounts! Fecking scary!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Ive not been watching TV so why is there riots anyways?


----------



## babydream

All i know Poppy, that it all started after that drugdealer was shot dead by police in North London on Saturday. They started it there and now it's all across London, mobs setting buildings and businesses and cars on fire, breaking windows and all kind of stupid stuff you can imagine. I've been watching BBC News all evening, there's nothing else on it.


----------



## poppy666

Not good. I got SKY news on now 'shocking'


----------



## China girl

I had been reading on other threads about the riot, just didn't why they were rioting. So, all this over a drugdealer......WOW!!


----------



## poppy666

Just watching news and the riots are moving up the country now :wacko: idiots pfft. Think i should be going bed :haha: nite sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

*OH EM GEE!!! CONGRATS CHINA!!!!!!!*:happydance: Exciting news.:happydance:

Sending sticky baby wishes your way. HAPPY AND HEALTHY ALL THE WAY THROUGH!!!:flower:

Sorry about what's going on in London. Be safe to anyone who is near. I'm going to see if I can get more info.


----------



## pk2of8

hey regal! :hugs: how you been doing sweetie??


----------



## coral11680

morning ding dongs

China lovely :bfp: sweetie, so excited for you:happydance:

PK hope your DD's birthday goes well. Alsotry not to stress baout dh's sperm count, will he be able to get it frozen? September is around the corner and before you know it you'll see your :bfp: too:hugs:

Poppy serenity Rose is a lovely feminine name I love it!

Puppy hope you poas right now!:haha:

babyd hope you are feeling better now, can't believe the riots even my old home town is being hit now in Barking:cry: our country is a joke they need to bring the army in. They should ship all these thugs out to Afghanistan and see how brave they are then:growlmad:


----------



## puppycat

Morning Coral.
I did POAS but nothing definitely there. Fmu was never my best wee of the day.


----------



## coral11680

oh ok well second morning urine then?


----------



## puppycat

Got Alpha this morning and asda coming this afternoon then a friend staying overnight.
Going to be a busy day.
Will test on the weekend, need to. see a dark set of lines x


----------



## laurah8279

China girl said:


> All right....here it is!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks PK....so glad to have you back!!!

Yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!

:happydance::wohoo::headspin::happydance:

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

china...thats a nice line on that frer..:yipee: congrats..H&H 9 month :flower: xxxx

pc..:dust: xx

babydream...ive been watching the riots...shocking....not good when you live close to them either :hugs: hope your spit prob sorts its self, sounds yukky :hug:

poppy...love love love the name choice!:thumbup: you CANT have saffron!!:nope: that skanky biatch next door has a kid called safferon...mouth like a navvy!! not a nice little girl...so much like her mother, shame and a waste!:growlmad: xx

pk...major :hugs: for your nerves for mid sept :flower:...DH sperm maybe at 400000 but it takes one!! just one tiny little :spermy: :hugs: and lots of :dust::dust::dust:

coral and tink and all other DD's MIA..hope your well! xxx

asfm....washing today...shopping later....10 sleeps:yipee: this freaking sweep best work...not even a decent BH today so far!:growlmad:


----------



## Damita

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: 

:happydance: *YAY CG!!!* :happydance:


----------



## Damita

FX PC :dust:

Not much happening this end just been watching the news.... I have no idea where I am in this cycle so just waiting until CD67 before testing..

Just looked it up CD44..


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!

I've just been for my scan :cloud9: everything was great!
Im measuring 12 weeks 4 days :happydance:
I tried to put the photo here but it won't upload, it's on my fb though xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning all!!!!!!!!

PK, I wish Septemeber was here already, such a long long journey you are on :hugs: It is in fact just round the corner, soon enough you'll really feel you are getting somewhere. For now I'm keeping DH's lil :spermy: in my prayers, funny thing to pray for but God will understand :haha: x

MC, maybe THE CALM BEFORE THE STORM :winkwink: I believe in this, I think you only have a couple of days left :) x

China!!!! :) seeeeeeeeeeeeee? :bfp: obviously :haha: I again repeat, I'm sooooooooooooo happy for you honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :loopy: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Popsy, I say stick to your guns, your name is perfect!!!!! x

Puppycat, I think I'm still seeing a hint there, its so early so try not to be too anxious about it. Oh what am I saying, It consumed my whole life and I peed on hundreds of tests :rofl: :dust: for your next test x

Babydream, hope your feeling a little better everyday! x

Damita, really sucks you having another very long cycle, but I'll spread some :dust: anyhow, it could still be the ONE :) X

asfm streaming cold still, fed up of sneezing and hand geling. Really hoping little lily doesn't get sick, FX she wont. Should be ok as I'm still BFing. Over the weekend our tumble drier packed in, the dish washer, and one of the laptops. Soooooooooooooo annoying lol hopefully have the tumble back in action today, laptop being collected by insurance company, and dishwasher is gone for good :cry: have told the kids they are my new 'dishwaser' :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Jen!!!! that's fantastic news, will go look on FB for piccy xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

these last days... are dragging. its killing me.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwww Jenny, bet your on cloud 9 :) x

Hopes, I hear ya honey, its sooooooo miserable. Is everything set for the baby? bag all packed I take it right? xxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Jenny great news :)

Morning Tink, have you been to the docs yet? get better soon x

Hopes I know how ya feel, try to rest up while you can :hug:


----------



## coral11680

Tink avatar pic is so cute :)


----------



## coral11680

mc :yipee: 10 sleeps


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon :flower:

PC i cant wait till weekend :nope: get piddling tonight :haha:

Tink get plenty of rest and hope that cold goes soon, do you feel run down? colds always get me when im not my best :hugs:

MC 10 days :happydance: im counting your days down n forgetting about my sister who's due same time pmsl :dohh:

Jenny seen your :baby: on fb cant see a nub so im gonna guess boy :cloud9:

Coral im gonna stick to my guns on her name and i know i'll get my way lmao MC you knocked me off Saffron now :nope: but wasnt as keen as its a spice n that always comes to my head when OH says it.

Everyone else well?


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

I'm sorry my mind just went blank:wacko:


----------



## coral11680

yeah poppy stick to ya guns.

China hi sweetie preggo brain already :rofl: love the tickers! x


----------



## poppy666

Lovely ticker CG :hugs:

Dont think this baby ever sleeps you know, she's always awake went to bed around 1am this morning she still awake then went bathroom at 5am she still awake :haha: hope she not like that once here.


----------



## China girl

Thanks Coral & Poppy. 

Poppy, Corey(DS2) was constantly on the move in my belly and he still is and he's 10.


----------



## poppy666

Thanks for that CG :haha:

My sisters DS1 is called Cory and her new addition she calling Cooper, but it reminds me of a car ' mini cooper' keep telling her to call him Caylem lmao she not having it.


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Thanks for that CG :haha:
> 
> My sisters DS1 is called Cory and her new addition she calling Cooper, but it reminds me of a car ' mini cooper' keep telling her to call him Caylem lmao she not having it.

Oh, I like Caylem...that is unique!!!

You come up with some awesome names!!:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

It is a nice but different name for a boy.


----------



## pk2of8

Ah flippin hell ...I just lost my post and I have too much to do today to retype it :dohh:

Well I'll be in and out girls :kiss: I was able to reschedule dh's appt to tomorrow afternoon. So that's all worked out....


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx tink, i also think the "quiet before the storm" is true happened with both other two :baby:s...i hope your right!...cant wait until due day...sweep and should get induction date!:happydance: i feel your pain hopes....these final days are the worst TWW ever...i thought it was bad from OV to :test:....but :nope: this is WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY worse!!
poppy...glad you will get your own way...not liking saffron.....:haha: would have been a nice name but like i said the skanks got a DD named that....

asfm....about 2 BH all day....its tooo quiet in my belly...baby moving all the time but no tightenings.....ive cleaned the house, been to town, even done the gardening....but still no BH....went to the loo earlier and had "slightly" pinky CM...FXd its the plug going...prob just my head trying to see pink..:dohh::haha:


----------



## Hopes314

sounds like somethings happening for you MC :)


----------



## Hopes314

just dont forget about me when im pregnant into september and you got your new bubba :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea....whats happening is *NOTHING*!:haha:...hows things with you?? any CM, twinges, anything? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> just dont forget about me when im pregnant into september and you got your new bubba :haha:

nooooooo september babys for us hopes!:thumbup: xxxx


----------



## coral11680

come on Rhys get going we want to see you!!!

Hopes what are you naming the baby again is it Ella for a girl?


----------



## Hopes314

coral- for a boy it will be liam matthew and for a girl it will be mila claire (OH just decided to change it at the last minute? im pretty easy going about the names so i said its fine)

mc-no not much going on. after my exam last week i had a bit of green cm, think she just pulled out a tiny bit of the mucus plug. thats also the day i had all the crazy contractions. think the midwife accidentally set things in motion with the rough internal exam, took almost 24 hours to slow it down. anyway, been walking a lot and i do think baby feels a little lower. still not a ton of movement but at least the non stress test last week was a little reassuring i guess. seems all baby can move anymore is his/her feet! lol and i also see a hand poking out occasionally down low around my hip bone. otherwise, not a ton happening. swelling in hands and feet is becoming uncontrollable. its not MASSIVE swelling, but it usually goes away and now does not, even with laying on side, etc. Have another midwife appointment early tomorrow morning (and every wednesday morning until this baby gets out!) they dont routinely do the internals but OH nagged her last week, and plans to do the same this week, so she may check for dilation and all again, and hopefully we will get SOME kind of positive news out of tomorrows appointment. Driving to the appointments at the hospital is a long adventure now because the Batman movie is being filmed about a block away from the hospital, and all the roads are closed and news teams everywhere and yeah. I'm going to be the girl that gives birth in traffic in front of a Batman scene :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Here's my tests FMU today (haven't been able to get on PC before now)

I don't test well with FMU, better later in the day but refuse to test now until the weekend so it can be dark :) (Poppy :tease:)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0519.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0518.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## poppy666

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr please go do a widdle now :cry:


----------



## Hopes314

hmm puppycat not sure what i see. yesterdays was def better. fmu never had good results for me either.. always got lighter lines. best for me was after fmu, go do some stuff and then squeeze out a little more to test with lol. cant wait to see your next test :)


----------



## puppycat

Poppy:

:tease: :tease: 
:tease: :tease: 
:tease: :tease: 
:tease: :tease: 

I *might* do one Thursday but not before! It's not going to get any darker in a few hours - I can't look at any more faint lines :cry:


----------



## laurah8279

Do it on Thursday PC. 

Exciting!!! :wohoo:

xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

ugh puppycat thursday is a long time away. us poasa's cant handle that.. not sure you can either :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

Aw CG!!! 

'Your baby is now the size of a poppyseed'...too cute!!! :thumbup:

I cannot believe your OH denied you MC after that offer! Tell him he is a big wuss!! lol

Loving the avatar piccies Tink & Coral!!!! 

Hello all other Ding Dongs!!!!! :hi:


xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I agree with Hopes Thurseday agesssssssssssssssss away its on flipping Tuesday :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Lol exactly, the HCG will be pumping around inside me just RARING to POAS then won't it!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

It be pumping by the hour :winkwink: me thinks piddle this evening then tomorrow afternoon etc :haha:

Ding Dongs tell herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :nope:


----------



## puppycat

Lol. I only have 2 digi's and the 25miu cassettes left though :(


----------



## poppy666

Toddle to the shop then with Laura its nice outside lol


Off topic here but do you think Korben and Serenity look similar or very different? :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND_19.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 1









BABYBOND MANCHESTER_14.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1









BABYBOND MANCHESTER_13.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hopes314

pee on SOMETHING.


----------



## Hopes314

anyone get hungrier at the end? i cant stop EATING


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well ff hasn't put my cross hairs yet think it might do tom-oz well got really really bad sore boobs i feel like crying with them to all the girls who has rioting near them keep safe girls x x x


----------



## Hopes314

poppy-think korben has a wider nose. serenity has the girly look!


----------



## poppy666

lol i thought korben was going to have a massive nose cos of that scan but i think they zoom in a lot cos he only got a small nose :haha:

I never got hungry near the end hopes with korben, dont get much of appetite with this one either not even a craving.

Caz fx'd for you lovely :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Poppy, they both have similar facial features

I have no appetite, nothing seems good to me right now.

Oh, I called my Dr's office to tell her I need to bloods to confirm my pregnancy. She asks do you have a Gynecologist, I said yeah. She suggests I get it done there. I said Okay. Since I already had an appointment scheduled for 9/1 I have to wait. Oh well, maybe she will call me to come in sooner.

Puppy...if fmu aint your thang....then I suggest you hold it and pee again:hugs: I'm about as bad as Poppy & Hopes:haha:


----------



## puppycat

OK girlies, chill yourselves :haha: toddled up to the shop with my friend and got more tests. When DH goes out I shall pee on it!!


----------



## China girl

Soooo.....when is he leaving:haha::haha:
J/K...*waiting*:coffee::headspin:


----------



## poppy666

waiting too :coffee::haha:


----------



## Hopes314

..same..


----------



## caz & bob

:coffee: x x x


----------



## puppycat

lol you girls crack me up!
I'm waiting too - don't need to wee :p


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Same :haha: ...

:coffee:


----------



## puppycat

completely untweaked
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0521.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 19









IMAG0520.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## coral11680

think I see something puppycat!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Me too! hmmmm me thinks you might have something more than a :coffee: brewing there :haha: :winkwink: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Coral, no didn't go docs, had to wait in for courier to collect broken laptop. They never came in the end, apparently they wont travel to 'riot affected areas' ermmmmmm where's the riot in Aveley? don't tell me they got to Londis :rofl: My ears have got a lot better on their own, so I'm pretty much left with just a stinking cold so I'll live. Lily starts reflux meds once i got pick them up from docs, so pleased with the help we get from GOSH. I effectively told the CF nurse who visits us her symptoms and that i was convinced she needs meds. She went back to GOSH, told the doctor she was convinced too and doc faxed my G.P for them to be prescribed for me to pick up. Apparently this is how things will go with all her medical problems CF related or not. Plus we will never have to take her into A&E for anything, we just ring the ward direct and are met there by a doc. Amazing, she's like a little VIP :haha: very reassuring x


----------



## coral11680

Glad your ears are better tink. Also glad lily has reflux meds I hope they give her some relief poor little bubba. She is a little VIP! :haha: that's great that they give that kind of care at gosh. Xx


----------



## puppycat

FMU untweaked :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0524.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## laurah8279

I defo see a line there PC!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Morning Ding dongs!! :hi:

Hope you are all well.

Trying to figure out how to log onto this site on my new android phone so I can upload bump pics but I can't seem to get the website connected on my phone!! :growlmad:

As soon as I get connected, I will upload most recent bump pic from last Friday which was officially 16 weeks 

xx


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> FMU untweaked :thumbup:

Don't stress yourself out over it anymore now until Thursday or if you can, wait until the weekend. It will be worth it to see that dark line.

I waited two weeks to test after I had an inkling I was prego, now that was torture but defo worth it to see Rob's face when I bounded into the bedroom like an excited puppy, jumped on the bed and threw my wee stick at him! :haha:

xxx


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I'm out tonight so will test FMU tomorrow and then hopefully digi on weekend for DH :D


----------



## Hopes314

laura- cant wait to see bump :)

puppycat-i see the line for sure!


----------



## mothercabbage

morning :wave:

PC...i didnt see anything on last nights tests but maybe a hint of a faint line this morning:happydance:...try to leave it a day now:thumbup: youll drive yourself mad!!...:hugs: xx

hopes...baby?? still preg....me too! :dohh: xxxxxxx

poppy...i think Korben and serenity look very similar...Korben looks to have a wider nose...but both equally gorgeous!:happydance:

tink...glad your ear is getting better, hope that cold fecks off too!:thumbup: :hugs: to lilyanne..:awww:

:wave: china,coral,laura and all other DD's xxxxxxx

asfm...mega spicey curry last night....nothing came of it apart from wind...got wind again today, its had me up since 5!!!!!!!! im fooked...hope connor has a nap soon:nope: not likely :haha: xxxxx


----------



## laurah8279

Finally loaded the website on my phone but it won't let me attachment an image :growlmad:

Not really sure how I am going to get one on here to be honest girls as my PC at work won't let me upload them from my phone either as they are locked to that kind of thing :cry:

Will put my thinking cap on and figure a way of getting the pics on here somehow!! 

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

Oh me!!!!!!!!!! IM INTO SINGLE FIGURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance:Wohooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## laurah8279

9 days MC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woop woop!!!!!! very exciting!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurah8279

Also managed to upload my bump pic as an avatar, couldn't add it as an attachment for some reason!! 

Sorry for the pic of the cottage cheese ass girls!! :haha: 

x


----------



## laurah8279

Just realised that other pic was 14 weeks, duh!! 

This avatar pic is from last Fri, 16 weeks.

He got me lifting my arms up though so its not really a true pic.

Will get another one on Friday for 17 weeks and upload that one.

Am I a normal size do you think? I have no idea how big/little I am supposed to be! Lol

xx


----------



## Hopes314

laura- you and bump are so small! cute! i *used* to be small.. 38 weeks ago.. ugh.

mc-yes still pregnant. lol! congrats on single digits though, a real countdown now! i think if/when i make it to 9days, etc.. it wont feel so much like a countdown, because nothing is really going to happen at 40wks for me lol. wish i had a real day for something set so i could feel like i was actually counting down to something ugh. I think if I make it to due date the midwives will do a couple tests and an ultrasound to 'assess' things and make sure its ok to continue the pregnancy past that point. Ultrasound would be nice, but seeing baby would be nicer.


----------



## Hopes314

and laurah yes i think you are probably normal sized for being small and what not.. i just looked back at my pics to compare, it looks like for me between 16-18 weeks i really put on a little belly, you probably have it coming! heres me 16 weeks and then 17+something. just wait, one morning you will wake up with a big belly and think "when did THAT happen!"
 



Attached Files:







16.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2









17+1(2).jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hopes314

..looking back at all my old bump pics i cant believe i was ever NOT big. i cant even remember what it feels like anymore lol.

its 446am here and i woke up at a stupid hour for no reason so here i am. OH is set to get up at 6am so i have until then to just.. do nothing. midwife appointment this morning at 8am, OH plans to nag her to do another internal to see if anythings changed. i wanna know but at the same time will feel discouraged a little if things are exactly the same.


----------



## laurah8279

Hopes314 said:


> and laurah yes i think you are probably normal sized for being small and what not.. i just looked back at my pics to compare, it looks like for me between 16-18 weeks i really put on a little belly, you probably have it coming! heres me 16 weeks and then 17+something. just wait, one morning you will wake up with a big belly and think "when did THAT happen!"

Wow! Those pics are fab Hopes, thank you for putting my mind at rest! :flower:

I do feel like it gets a little bigger every morn I get up xxx


----------



## laurah8279

Hopes314 said:


> ..looking back at all my old bump pics i cant believe i was ever NOT big. i cant even remember what it feels like anymore lol.
> 
> its 446am here and i woke up at a stupid hour for no reason so here i am. OH is set to get up at 6am so i have until then to just.. do nothing. midwife appointment this morning at 8am, OH plans to nag her to do another internal to see if anythings changed. i wanna know but at the same time will feel discouraged a little if things are exactly the same.

Get back to sleep Hopes!!!!! If I had known it was that time I wouldnt have engaged you in conversation and I would have told you off, told you to get a cup of hot milk or Horlicks, read for a little while (that always makes me sleepy) and get back to sleep!! 

Fx'd all goes well at MW's though hun 

xxxx


----------



## laurah8279

Just felt him/her moving!! :happydance:

It was a little flutter across the bottom of my tummy and I am defo not hungry so cannot have been my stomach rumbling! :haha:

xx


----------



## Hopes314

lately ive been waking up in the middle of the night and not being able to fall back asleep. and the past few days ive been getting up to pee it seems every hour. hopefully it means baby is lower. maybe midwife will notice?


----------



## Hopes314

aww thats about when i first felt the baby move too. enjoy it while its small and cute and doesnt feel like your insides are being torn up by the little person :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww hopes ..can tell your getting fed up now too...:hugs: rant away :flower: i have!! lol you never know you may not reach 40 weeks, what happens at 40 weeks? will they talk induction?? sweep? ask at next MW app:thumbup: xxxx

laura here is me at about 16-17 weeks:happydance:...i think your bump looks great!:happydance: xxxx
 



Attached Files:







P3120041.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hopes314

mc-at 40 weeks they do not talk induction unless something doesnt look right. they believe that 42 weeks of pregnancy can be normal. they scheduled me for these wednesday appointments well past my due date. grr

aww look its small mc again :) do you look at the picture and feel shocked that you were ever that small? thats how i feel lol


----------



## mothercabbage

yeah!! wonder what its like to be me! not me+baby..:haha:
they cant let you get to 42 weeks :growlmad:...although...if i get to 40 weeks(which i will:dohh: )my induction will prob be closer to 42 weeks too...ass holes!! :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

mc i think i will start whining and complaining and acting like im almost dieing if i get to 40 weeks, so as to try to get them to induce me lol. ill go into an appointment with a wheelchair and exaggerate things lol


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: i may do the same....im looking at reflexology points to induce labour now..:haha: x


----------



## laurah8279

mothercabbage said:


> awww hopes ..can tell your getting fed up now too...:hugs: rant away :flower: i have!! lol you never know you may not reach 40 weeks, what happens at 40 weeks? will they talk induction?? sweep? ask at next MW app:thumbup: xxxx
> 
> laura here is me at about 16-17 weeks:happydance:...i think your bump looks great!:happydance: xxxx

Awesome pic MC!:thumbup:

I do have a little bump compared to yours and Hopes pics! 

I reckon it will just pop out one day like Hopes said. 

SO when you talk about not getting to 40 weeks, is that because this isn't your first? I thought the first ones were always late but the ones after that were on time or early?

xxxx


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

I hope all is well.

Tink, I hope you get to feeling better soon:hugs:

Laurah, cute bump

Hopes, good luck at your mw

MC...9 days to go!!!! wooop woop!!!

to all the DDs, hope all is good in your hood :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well oh took the car for its mot well didnt pass there's 3 jobs what need doing gutted so we will have to walk for now till we can get it fixed the weather her is shit :rain: :rain: :rain: my boobs are still sore cant touch them x x x


----------



## laurah8279

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls well oh took the car for its mot well didnt pass there's 3 jobs what need doing gutted so we will have to walk for now till we can get it fixed the weather her is shit :rain: :rain: :rain: my boobs are still sore cant touch them x x x

FX'd for you Caz!!!! 

:dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust:


xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw love your bump hun x x x


----------



## Hopes314

just got back from midwife appointment. OH made her do an internal so we can find out whats happening lol. 40% effaced, 1cm dilated, baby has "dropped" and is now at a -1/-2 station. midwife is optimistic because its a nice improvement from last weeks numbers. she even made the comment that we might not need our appointment next wednesday. dont wanna get too excited though, i still feel like im going to be pregnant forever


----------



## caz & bob

aw it soon will be over hopes x x x


----------



## China girl

Wonderful news Hopes!!!!

I bet you & MC will go at the same time!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Hiya sorry not really been on today been busybut hope your all well and Hopes woohoooo getting there :happydance::happydance:

My sister had a MW appointment this morning and ended up going up to hospital via ambulance... last week babies heartbeat kept dipping whilst MW was listening in but went back to normal,well this morning did it again so she wasnt happy n sent her up,but after 30 mins on monitor baby ok :thumbup: sister had a major clear out last night TMI :haha: but be surprised if she makes weekend now :happydance:

Thats been my day


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: hopes...my baby is no way that low yet!!...ive still got money on you going first!...im gonna say 15th and :baby: is a :blue: and 8lb 8oz:happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

MC-what about the little bit of pink you saw a couple days ago, anything else like that!? can you feel baby any lower? OH and i decided yesterday that baby was a little lower just by poking around on the top of my belly while i was standing up. the very top felt a little 'emptier' but otherwise it wasnt so obvious. maybe a little more peeing lol. i wish you could make your midwife check you! i know the stats really dont mean much but its fun to know. besides that, its more action than ive gotten in months from OH :rofl:

if i had to make my own guess i think id say.. 8/23, boy, 8lbs 2oz.
and MC my guess for you i think issss.. 8/17, 8lbs


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh MC dont be worrying about Rhys not being that low to make an appearance, Korben's head wasnt even engaged when i went into labour, but he got down pretty quick :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Well today I have had stomach cramps, lower back ache, gone from fine to starving in zero seconds but full instantly. Everything tastes bland :(
Hoping these are good signs :D


----------



## mothercabbage

he does feel a little lower but i can feel him slip out again all the time...think its b/c he's not my 1st..as they say...MW here wont attempt to check cervix unless its an emergency or your full term...so next time i see her i will be term and she will poke n prod away,, she better do the job!....ill be slapping her if it dont work....:haha:


----------



## China girl

I got my FX'd for you Puppy. I have no appetite...maybe I will shed few(hell a lot) of pounds.

Poppy, when is your sister due?


----------



## poppy666

Next week same date as MC 19th lol


----------



## puppycat

I was hoping you'd pop on China, what are your symptoms? :D


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Next week same date as MC 19th lol

:happydance:


----------



## China girl

Well, I have no appetite, bloated. I get lightheaded and dizzy. I get lil stabbing pains up and around my lady area. Thats about it for now.


----------



## mothercabbage

sound like me china! lol...the joys eh!!? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

oh and happy 4 weeks :happydance: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww didnt notice Happy 4wks :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Thanks...it does not seem real:nope:


----------



## babyhopes2010

happy 4 weeks :)


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies finally managed to attach my scan photo, hope it works!

CG happy 4 weeks 

I hope to get on for a good catch up soon, i have been working and i am just exhausted :wacko: one more shift tomorrow then off til next Friday :happydance: 

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## LEW32

Hi ladies! Haven't had much time to myself....Lia doesn't seem to sleep! 

Hope everyone is doing well and I see that we have some good news!
Congratulations Chinagirl! So excited 4 u!

What else have I missed???


----------



## China girl

Hey Lew....how are you and Lia doing??


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: lew xx

morning all other DD's...what a crappy day :rain::rain::rain: its bloomin' August!! wheres the sun gone!?:growlmad: nothing to report here really...ill still be preg this time next week im sure:dohh: i woke up soo hungry today, appetite was zero yesterday so hope i make up for it today...time for a :coffee: i think...are you :test: today PC?:shrug: if you do :dust::dust::dust: xx


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> I was hoping you'd pop on China, what are your symptoms? :D

FX'd for you PC!

I remember right at the beginning, all the food I normally loved just didnt taste the same, I had period like cramps, my boobs were sore and I craaaaaanky!! :haha:

xx


----------



## laurah8279

Jenny Penn said:


> View attachment 247997
> 
> 
> Hey ladies finally managed to attach my scan photo, hope it works!
> 
> CG happy 4 weeks
> 
> I hope to get on for a good catch up soon, i have been working and i am just exhausted :wacko: one more shift tomorrow then off til next Friday :happydance:
> 
> Hope you are all well xxx

Oooh, I think you are carrying :blue: Jenny!! 

Glad you are doing ok, just rest up and in the next month your energy will come back and you will feel much better.

Take care for now xxx


----------



## laurah8279

Morning Ding Dongs!! 

Happy 4 weeks China!!! Sooooooooooooooooooooo exciting!! 

Have faith MC, the :baby: will be here before you know it.

PC, don't test again until the wkend, you will only drive yourself nuts and give yourself an extra dose of line eye! :haha:

Asfm, just sipping a cup of hot water and honey. I have been bloated, gassy and uncomfortable lately so hoping a cup of hot water every morn for a week will sort it out! 

Also really struggling to get a good nights sleep nowadays. Tried putting a pillow between my knees last night but always seem to wake up on my front feeling uncomfortable. Don't want to fo fork out £30 for one of those big sleeping pillows though, seems a bit of a waste of money. 

Any other ideas/suggestions peeps?

xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

morning laura :hugs: xx


----------



## laurah8279

Morning MC! :hi:

How are you feeling today hun? 

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

same:dohh:....trying to keep busy and not focus on wanting labour to start.....:growlmad:...how are you today:flower: xx


----------



## laurah8279

Good ta. Just bored! I work at a University and all the academic staff go on leave throughout August so my boss (I am a PA) is on hols so I don't really have much to do! Worse thing about it is, I have loads to do at home! lol

Having a dinner party tomorrow night and cooking some tapas dishes, from scratch, for the first time...arrgghh!! :haha: I could do with being at home tomorrow and cooking all day, not sitting at work twiddling my fingers! :haha: 

God thing about it is that I am getting paid to do nothing I guess? x


----------



## puppycat

I used to work in a Uni too Laura. Unfortunately they scheduled our financial year end for July/August so we were busy all the time :(


----------



## Hopes314

:sex::sex::sex:

finally convinced OH that it could help :)


----------



## poppy666

Morning :happydance::happydance:

As a few may have already read on fb my sister gave birth in the early hours of this morning a week early :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

She texted me saying she didnt have time to get to hospital baby Cooper came to quick, her OH nearly had to deliver him as they talked him through what to do on the phone pmsl.... his mum arrived to pick little Cory up but ended up witnessing the birth too :happydance:

My sister resting in hospital n will be out this afternoon.She said it was like a crime scene in her lounge n the rug n towels are ruined :haha: Said yesterday didnt think she make the weekend.

She said after MWs n hospital yesterday she could hardly walk because of pressure down below, plus she had a major bowel clear out night before TMI.


----------



## caz & bob

hi: girls well afm felt very sick last night when we went bed and feel the same today and i cant touch my nipples hope its all good sign popppy congrats to your sis hun aww x x x


----------



## poppy666

Caz loads n loads of baby dust we need more 1st Tri now :dust::dust::dust:

Cant believe im in 3rd Tri on Monday :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> I used to work in a Uni too Laura. Unfortunately they scheduled our financial year end for July/August so we were busy all the time :(

Yeah same here but I work for a faculty so we don't really get involved in Finance.

Went over to see the girls in Finance on Monday and they were all mega stressed out! 

x


----------



## laurah8279

caz & bob said:


> hi: girls well afm felt very sick last night when we went bed and feel the same today and i cant touch my nipples hope its all good sign popppy congrats to your sis hun aww x x x

Fx'd Caz!!!!

:happydance::dust::bfp::happydance::dust::bfp::happydance:

xxx


----------



## Hopes314

whoo poppy so glad to hear it turned out well for her.. but she had the baby at home!? yikes!


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I was head of purchase ledger - GAH!


----------



## poppy666

Hopes she said she didnt have time it happened so quick eecckkkkk:haha:


----------



## laurah8279

Oh dear! Then this time of year would be awful!!!!! 

How are you feeling? You got any other symptoms yet? 

I remember the main symptom for me was being off the usual foods I liked as I totally love eggs but couldn't stand the smell of them right at the beginning! Same with Cheese, totally love it but I havent eaten it half as much as I did before I fell on xxx


----------



## Hopes314

caz-the nipple thing sounds like a good symptom! do you normally have sore or uncomfortable nipples? I NEVER did in my life until a bit before BFP time!!


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

Congrats to your sis Poppy, glad she and Cooper are doing well, must post pics!!!:hugs:

Jenny,awww....look at your lil buba:hugs: Knocking on 2nd tri's door. Time has flew!!

:dust::dust:
Puppy & Caz

MC, I wish I could just give you a big ole:hugs: glad your appetite is back(wish mine was, but I can stand to loose a few pounds:haha: )

Tink, so glad Lily is doing better:hugs:

:hi:Coral,Laurah,Hopes,PK,Jenny,Regal,Lew,MommyV,BabyD,SleepingB,Lew,Phoebe,PJ,LadyB


----------



## babydream

I've just lost a very long post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll try again with a shorter version...

Poppy, congrats to your sis, must have been scary, glad they ok x

MC, i think you'll go before due date, EPO ripens the cervix and induces labour, look it up if interested, Same to you Hopes xx

PC, besides my boobies being sore from 8dpo my only other symptom was being very sleepy around implantation. (of course i didn't know that that time lol) Good luck!

Caz, sounds promising, when do you test????

China girl, happy 4+1, sorry i missed 4w yesterday lol xx

Jenny, hope you feel better and not struggling at work, good you have some time off now. x

Laura, cute bump, i'm that size now with all the fat lol 

DD mummies and babies, hope you all are well and coping with busy mummyhood. xx

All other DDs hi and hope you are well too.

Asfm, had a very busy day yesterday for my mum's b'day, was felt very sick and tired but managed it till the end of the day. I was in a lot of pain around my waste, bum, lower back. Guess it's muscles and ligaments??? Had a sore throat too, but it's gone now. Saliva is still a bugger, yuk, chewing on Trident all the time at least it takes the disgusting taste and smell of it. My cat is driving me crazy wanting to sit on my tummy but can't let him, he weighs more than 5kg. I sleep with a cushion on my belly under the duvet in case he decides to jump on me. I managed to get to sleep around 11pm last night instead of the usual 3-4am which was a blessing. I had a dream my scan showed EDD 1st March lol. I'm a bit stressed as DH's visa is expiring on monday and still havent sent the application to renew it. Have to get everything together today and send it tomorrow. Last minute thing, it's really not like me. Scan is on monday 9am, can't wait! But i'm sad that dh doesn't show much interest in all this :( He says he'll try to come with me if it's ok with work but i feel like he doesn't want to know about the whole pregnancy. Maybe he's freaked out. Already 12w this sunday, time is flying for him and he's getting more worried and scared. Who knows?


----------



## babydream

what's with my siggy? i'm 11+4 today!


----------



## Hopes314

38 wk bump .. someone get it out!
 



Attached Files:







38.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## babydream

WOW!!!!! Hopes!!! Gorgeous!!! xx


----------



## Hopes314

thanks babydream, your ticker looks normal to me by the way.. it says 11+4 from what im seeing?? lol


----------



## babydream

Hopes314 said:


> thanks babydream, your ticker looks normal to me by the way.. it says 11+4 from what im seeing?? lol

Yes, it is ok now, when i posted my first one it showed 11+2. :shrug:


----------



## laurah8279

babydream said:


> I've just lost a very long post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll try again with a shorter version...
> 
> Poppy, congrats to your sis, must have been scary, glad they ok x
> 
> MC, i think you'll go before due date, EPO ripens the cervix and induces labour, look it up if interested, Same to you Hopes xx
> 
> PC, besides my boobies being sore from 8dpo my only other symptom was being very sleepy around implantation. (of course i didn't know that that time lol) Good luck!
> 
> Caz, sounds promising, when do you test????
> 
> China girl, happy 4+1, sorry i missed 4w yesterday lol xx
> 
> Jenny, hope you feel better and not struggling at work, good you have some time off now. x
> 
> Laura, cute bump, i'm that size now with all the fat lol
> 
> DD mummies and babies, hope you all are well and coping with busy mummyhood. xx
> 
> All other DDs hi and hope you are well too.
> 
> Asfm, had a very busy day yesterday for my mum's b'day, was felt very sick and tired but managed it till the end of the day. I was in a lot of pain around my waste, bum, lower back. Guess it's muscles and ligaments??? Had a sore throat too, but it's gone now. Saliva is still a bugger, yuk, chewing on Trident all the time at least it takes the disgusting taste and smell of it. My cat is driving me crazy wanting to sit on my tummy but can't let him, he weighs more than 5kg. I sleep with a cushion on my belly under the duvet in case he decides to jump on me. I managed to get to sleep around 11pm last night instead of the usual 3-4am which was a blessing. I had a dream my scan showed EDD 1st March lol. I'm a bit stressed as DH's visa is expiring on monday and still havent sent the application to renew it. Have to get everything together today and send it tomorrow. Last minute thing, it's really not like me. Scan is on monday 9am, can't wait! But i'm sad that dh doesn't show much interest in all this :( He says he'll try to come with me if it's ok with work but i feel like he doesn't want to know about the whole pregnancy. Maybe he's freaked out. Already 12w this sunday, time is flying for him and he's getting more worried and scared. Who knows?

Hey!!! :hi:

Excited to see your scan pic hun!!

Rob was exactly the same, didnt take any interest at all until the day he saw the baby and ever since then he has been fab!!

Make him come with you, it will definitely make him more into it! 

xx


----------



## laurah8279

Hopes314 said:


> 38 wk bump .. someone get it out!

Woooahhh! 

Now I know why you want you want the little critter out!! lol

xxx


----------



## babydream

I'd love him to come with me Laura, but don't want to force him into anything. He started his new job last month and he was already late a couple of times when he sat with me at the A&E till the early hours of the morning. I don't want to get him into trouble. Maybe he doesn't want to come cause that's when reality would hit him lol He's just a man! lol


----------



## mothercabbage

wow hopes :O thats a big bump!!!:happydance:

babydream, ive heard that EPO ripens the cervix...dont fancy shoving that up there though....:nope: hope your ma had a good B/day:happydance: almost 2nd tri...eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!:yipee:

poppy...:happydance: congrats to sis!! home birth with dad as MW....nice! scary but nice!! hope they doing well!! xxxxxxxx

asfm...major movement from baby, think he pulled his head completely out of my pelvic area, pressure gone and i cant breathe nowwwwwwwwwww :growlmad: gonna read a few chapters of my book whilst bouncing on ball....get him back down there....:dohh: x


----------



## Hopes314

mc- do weird squatting stuff! i have been squatting and spending a lot of time with my legs open :rofl: whether sitting, peeing, whatever. think its helping though


----------



## puppycat

OK I don't know why but I'm freaking out. :dohh:
Can anyone else see it?
:wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0528.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 15









IMAG0530.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 14









IMAG0532.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 15









IMAG0534.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mothercabbage

i do...is that test still wet or did you take pic after it dried?? xxx :dust: :dust:

i am doing that hopes...think he just wants to stay in there :dohh: xx


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat what is up with all these stupid faint lines?? i think i see a bit of something in first pic


----------



## puppycat

ARGH I KNOW!!!! Faint faint faint Grrr!

It's an answer test (doesn't say what miu it is but chemist all out of FRER :growlmad:

It's wet. Came up literally with the control line. They both grew together :D


----------



## mothercabbage

meant to say...thanx china...could do with a hug!!!! right back at ya!! :hugs: :friends: xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

looking good then...i think answer are 25?? get a super drug test!!!! theyre 10!!! xx


----------



## puppycat

Damn it! 25miu?? That flippin defeats the object of walking to the chemist :dohh:

Laura's gone down for a nap now, DH out seeing his son and Superdrug is a trek! :(


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat how many dpo are you?


----------



## puppycat

10


----------



## babydream

I think i see something on the first one puppycat!!!! You must get a superdrug test!!!

MC, I don't think you need to shove EPO up there hun, you need to take it orally, don't you???? Now you made me think i'm gonna look it up lol


----------



## babydream

Holy shit MC!!!!! You do need to shove it up there!! pmsl


----------



## Hopes314

mc wait til OH is asleep, tie him to the bed, and climb on. if you're gonna shove anything up there might as well make it worth while huh :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

babydream said:


> Holy shit MC!!!!! You do need to shove it up there!! pmsl

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> OK I don't know why but I'm freaking out. :dohh:
> Can anyone else see it?
> :wohoo:

See something on first piccy hun xxxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## China girl

Well Puppy....I suggest you get to trekking then:haha::haha:


----------



## babydream

I was told by our guests yesterday that i have a bump. I think it's just fat, but i'll try to take a pic and post it for you to judge ;)


----------



## poppy666

PC i see in first piccy :happydance:

Babydream think its a man thing if something isnt visable they dont take much interest,my OH didnt get time off work for any of my scans so made up for it at gender n 4d one... looking forward to your scan.

MC shove anything up there sure something may get it going :haha: huge hugs anyways :hugs::hugs:

Hopes your massiveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee but still cute bump x


----------



## puppycat

China girl said:


> Well Puppy....I suggest you get to trekking then:haha::haha:

:haha:
I know I know!


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat you better not be drinking a bunch of liquids during all this peeing :grr:


----------



## laurah8279

Hopes314 said:


> mc wait til OH is asleep, tie him to the bed, and climb on. if you're gonna shove anything up there might as well make it worth while huh :haha:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> ARGH I KNOW!!!! Faint faint faint Grrr!
> 
> It's an answer test (doesn't say what miu it is but chemist all out of FRER :growlmad:
> 
> It's wet. Came up literally with the control line. They both grew together :D

Told you!!! Wait until the weekend!!!! STOP TORTURING YOURSELF!!! :hugs:

xx


----------



## puppycat

Hopes314 said:


> puppycat you better not be drinking a bunch of liquids during all this peeing :grr:

:rofl:


----------



## laurah8279

babydream said:


> I was told by our guests yesterday that i have a bump. I think it's just fat, but i'll try to take a pic and post it for you to judge ;)

Yey!!!:dance:

Bump pic!! xx


----------



## babydream

Oh MC, thanks, my mum had a small but awesome surprise party xxx


----------



## Hopes314

i cant wait any longer! i am going to chew off my foot.


----------



## poppy666

Hopes you cant even see your foot nevermind chew it :haha::haha:

Happy 38wks xx


----------



## puppycat

Hopes314 said:


> i cant wait any longer! i am going to chew off my foot.

That's how I feel but at the other end of the wait!!


----------



## poppy666

PC you still here? get to superdrug lol


----------



## puppycat

Lol Laura's fast asleep in her cot :(


----------



## China girl

Babyd, where is that bump pic :coffee: :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

just outta bath...back aches after all that bouncing :dohh:...OH sleeping with one eye open he says:rofl: stoooopid man!....PC have you gone yet?? and babydream...bump pic time:thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Nope. :dohh: Laura still asleep


----------



## mothercabbage

superdrug be closed by the time Lo wakes...youll have to run up town first thing!:thumbup: xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

babydream said:


> I've just lost a very long post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll try again with a shorter version...
> 
> Poppy, congrats to your sis, must have been scary, glad they ok x
> 
> MC, i think you'll go before due date, EPO ripens the cervix and induces labour, look it up if interested, Same to you Hopes xx
> 
> PC, besides my boobies being sore from 8dpo my only other symptom was being very sleepy around implantation. (of course i didn't know that that time lol) Good luck!
> 
> Caz, sounds promising, when do you test????
> 
> China girl, happy 4+1, sorry i missed 4w yesterday lol xx
> 
> Jenny, hope you feel better and not struggling at work, good you have some time off now. x
> 
> Laura, cute bump, i'm that size now with all the fat lol
> 
> DD mummies and babies, hope you all are well and coping with busy mummyhood. xx
> 
> All other DDs hi and hope you are well too.
> 
> Asfm, had a very busy day yesterday for my mum's b'day, was felt very sick and tired but managed it till the end of the day. I was in a lot of pain around my waste, bum, lower back. Guess it's muscles and ligaments??? Had a sore throat too, but it's gone now. Saliva is still a bugger, yuk, chewing on Trident all the time at least it takes the disgusting taste and smell of it. My cat is driving me crazy wanting to sit on my tummy but can't let him, he weighs more than 5kg. I sleep with a cushion on my belly under the duvet in case he decides to jump on me. I managed to get to sleep around 11pm last night instead of the usual 3-4am which was a blessing. I had a dream my scan showed EDD 1st March lol. I'm a bit stressed as DH's visa is expiring on monday and still havent sent the application to renew it. Have to get everything together today and send it tomorrow. Last minute thing, it's really not like me. Scan is on monday 9am, can't wait! But i'm sad that dh doesn't show much interest in all this :( He says he'll try to come with me if it's ok with work but i feel like he doesn't want to know about the whole pregnancy. Maybe he's freaked out. Already 12w this sunday, time is flying for him and he's getting more worried and scared. Who knows?

will let you no when its near hun i am 3dpo x x x


----------



## puppycat

Just looked at the other answer test in the pack and could see the test line clearly before I'd even wee'd on it.

Think I'm done this month now. Fed up of POAS


----------



## caz & bob

hopes no never get sore nipples hun i only get sore boobs near af pc i can see a faint line hun wooppp hope you get a nice dark one next x x x


----------



## caz & bob

sorry girls i am 3 or 4 dpo x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww pc :hugs: stooopid test! xx

asfm...i feel like my pelvic bone is going to snap...got lots of pressure behind it...like baby is pushing it out!! ouch...wtf is that about!!?? x


----------



## Hopes314

mc-the type of pelvic bone pain i usually feel is like a pressure/splitting down the middle feeling. is it anything like that? hmmm :)

puppycat :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

its awful...like someone pulling it out the front of me..:growlmad: the only way i can relieve it is by sitting forwards...feels like its going to split down the middle!!! owww...never had this before.....ffs!:dohh:


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> its awful...like someone pulling it out the front of me..:growlmad: the only way i can relieve it is by sitting forwards...feels like its going to split down the middle!!! owww...never had this before.....ffs!:dohh:

hmm. maybe the baby is going to try to push out the front like that and attempt a pseudo-vaginal birth


hah im being quite the person today. think im going crazy. part of my foot is chewed off btw


----------



## mothercabbage

do what???? :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> do what???? :haha:

lol mc, i was just saying maybe baby will push out the front like that instead of being born vaginally. im just being an idiot.:shipw::wohoo::bunny:


----------



## Hopes314

just got back from bathroom, had some thick yellowish cm. I think DTD last night knocked things loose?


----------



## puppycat

or spermies running for the exit? :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

lol if OHs spermies are yellow we need to get him checked out for sure!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Heyyyyyyyy DD's :wave: 

What did I miss......

Pupycat, POAS addiction is evil :cry: I think I am seeing things also, dammit you must be going crazy :hugs:

MC, MASSIVE HUGGLES :hugs: I got a feeling its soon honey. Do you have an EPO or Starflower oil cap? They contain prostaglandins like spunk. You put one up ya foof :/ x


----------



## babydream

hey girls,

sorry no bump pic today, i've been struggling with the stupid visa application all day. I'll try to take one on sunday, that's 12weeks. xx


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> just got back from bathroom, had some thick yellowish cm. I think DTD last night knocked things loose?

My plug was like yellow/white jelly and really thick ewwwww only noticed it with korben cos it was on my leg :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Babydream, sorry not been able to digest much info, i'll read back to see how you are but if your about hope your ok. Been thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, yes my plug with my first was a lovely shade of snotty yellowish brown :haha: if you want google image search 'mucus plug' ... not for the feint hearted ewwwwwwwww. How are you my dear? x

:hugs: Popsy, have you brought anything PINK yet? you okeys? x


----------



## coral11680

Hey ladies,

Sorry not been on, been busy . 

Mc not long sweetie get bouncing on that ball:hugs:

Hopes you too, wow what a bump, def ready to pop!:hugs:

Babyd looking forward to your scan pics, try to get a nub shot!:thumbup:

Puppycat def see something get some more tests! Please:hugs:

Caz good luck testing this month :dust:

China happy 4 weeks Hun.

Hey tink how are you feeling now?

Laura you are tiny very lucky.

Poppy congrats on your new nephew, wow what a story. 

Hi all other ding dongs:hi:

Well had an interesting day. Went to an indoor play place with my best friend and the kids. She has 2 sons aged 3 and 7. Anyway she tells me that the last couple of months her periods have been off, she missed one month then bled funny the next month. She is having sex with partner but using condoms religiously. Anyway she was starting to suspect she has polycystic ovaries or something. Anyway she wanted to take a preg test to be sure but was sure it would be negative, so was I. Anyway went to test and it was a clear :bfp: we were in such shock, it's so surreal, on the way home she got a digi and sure engough pregnant 3 + weeks. She works in a fertility ward and might ask at work tomorrow if they can scan her. I'm so happy for her although we are both still getting our heads around it! X


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream, my DH was the same really. Was happy about everything but not interested whatsoever :haha: once Lily got here I had the hump cause he was hogging her :haha: From the moment she popped out he was besotted. That's how it seems to be for most men, they don't experience it like we do. Try not to feel down over it, I know I felt let down a lot of the time :hugs: x

Hopes, YOU HAVE A TRUELY MEGA BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I honestly think you have to take the title :) its so big and beautiful, while you are still so small and beautiful x

Laura, how are you honey? also loving your little bump. Its very cute, I agree one day you will wake up and it will blossom but I think your perfect sized. x


----------



## coral11680

I agree with tink my dh was the same next to no interest until she was born. :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coralista! :hugs: hey honey! How's you? Can I visit next week? Wow, that's quite a shock about your friend eh? wishing her all the best x

Popsy, what's the brith story then? x


----------



## puppycat

Awww that's lovely! She's already through a large chunk of first tri worry!


----------



## poppy666

poppy666 said:


> Morning :happydance::happydance:
> 
> As a few may have already read on fb my sister gave birth in the early hours of this morning a week early :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> She texted me saying she didnt have time to get to hospital baby Cooper came to quick, her OH nearly had to deliver him as they talked him through what to do on the phone pmsl.... his mum arrived to pick little Cory up but ended up witnessing the birth too :happydance:
> 
> My sister resting in hospital n will be out this afternoon.She said it was like a crime scene in her lounge n the rug n towels are ruined :haha: Said yesterday didnt think she make the weekend.
> 
> She said after MWs n hospital yesterday she could hardly walk because of pressure down below, plus she had a major bowel clear out night before TMI.




Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Coralista! :hugs: hey honey! How's you? Can I visit next week? Wow, that's quite a shock about your friend eh? wishing her all the best x
> 
> Popsy, what's the brith story then? x

Sorry Tink i went out for Mc Donalds just found the post for ya x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks Pops :) i leave this on almost all the time but as to whether i am on the comp or able to read is another story and sometimes these posts just pass me by. x

zzzzzzzzz i'm going nunnites x


----------



## poppy666

loli do the same sometimes so not being ignorant :haha: nite sweetie n give lilyanne a hug from me :hugs:


----------



## Damita

:wave: morning ladies


----------



## babyhopes2010

morning damita x


----------



## Damita

Hows you babyhopes?


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all :hugs:

damita and babyhopes:wave: how are you ladies today?? xx

nothing much to report here, few BH through the night that had me running to the loo...also baby low and pressing on my bowels when BH's hit...gotta run to the loo with that too... feeling like im gonna poop mi sen!!:blush::haha: so glamorous!


----------



## Damita

Good ta just web designing as per the norm but all good fun :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Damita :wave: x

MC, I was like that in early labour :winkwink: Hmmmmm surely its gotta be soon for you! Hope so :hugs: keep us posted x

Morning babyhopes! :wave: x

Popsy, not only did the post pass me by, but when you re posted it I mearly thanked you and still didn't even comment :rofl: Blimy I'm tired zzzzzzzz :haha: Wow!!!! what a birth, hope she's ok. Would love to see some piccys when you have them :) (not of the birth, the baby :rofl: ) x

I am looking into taking Lily water babies, but its blooming expensive! They want £140 for 10 weeks eaaaaaaaaak :haha: But I love swimming, and Lily has been ORDERED to love sports and be an active child for the sake of her life. So I guess I might just be pursuaded to pay it, would give me confidence taking her alone after. I'm pretty scared about doing it alone and wouldn't know where to start! I didn't take my others so young. I just want her to be happy in the water, and it would be nice to set a life long love of swimming in her. We was gonna have physio today, but her physio is off sick so we get the day off (although we still do her gym ball bouncing everyday anyway) Lily is doing great on her new meds, they are really helping her reflux and she's holding down every feed :) x


----------



## laurah8279

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Babydream, my DH was the same really. Was happy about everything but not interested whatsoever :haha: once Lily got here I had the hump cause he was hogging her :haha: From the moment she popped out he was besotted. That's how it seems to be for most men, they don't experience it like we do. Try not to feel down over it, I know I felt let down a lot of the time :hugs: x
> 
> Hopes, YOU HAVE A TRUELY MEGA BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I honestly think you have to take the title :) its so big and beautiful, while you are still so small and beautiful x
> 
> Laura, how are you honey? also loving your little bump. Its very cute, I agree one day you will wake up and it will blossom but I think your perfect sized. x

Thanks Tink!

I think it has grown about an inch or so since that last pic, its protruding much more today. Rob was like 'woah, where has that come from?' :haha:

How are you doing honey? Are you coping ok? How is the beautiful Lilyanne doing? Aw, swimming with Lily will be ace! I want to do that too as early as possible with the bambino.

xx


----------



## puppycat

Morning girls x


----------



## laurah8279

Morning Ding Dongs!! :hi:

How are you doing PC? Still driving yourself nuts? Try and relax and just think, the later you leave, the darker the line will be :hugs:

Hey Coral! Hope you and little Keira are doing ok. :hugs:

Hey CG, has it sunk in yet??!!! Bet it hasn't! :flower::happydance:

Babyd, I want to see your bump pic!!! :sulk: :haha:

Asfm, finishing early today as I need to get home and clean the house, sort myslef out then cook10 tapas dishes including a big batch of paella!! We are having some friends over. 

Just hope I get my normal appetite back by then; the thought of eating anything other than crunchy stuff like baguettes, crusty bread, etc (bar salad as I have totally gone off that too!) just makes me wanna :sick:

I am totally waddling now and I can't stand up straight anymore! I feel like I am tipping forwards so I have started walking slightly leaning back like the mister Soft man off those adverts years ago!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## puppycat

Nope. Haven't POAS - I'm on strike. Have no PMA and am sure AF is coming :(


----------



## laurah8279

Aw, don't think that PC! 


Sending PMA your way and some :dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust: just for good measure!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## puppycat

Booked Drs appt for 3.10pm to tell them about last month's m/c, that'll make 3 so I know it'll mean the testing commences. That's why I've been holding off but I need to know now if we have some problems. 

Thanks hun x


----------



## laurah8279

I hope all goes well at the docs then honey :hugs:

xxx


----------



## laurah8279

Check out 17 week bump on my avatar!! 

I have literally grown overnight!! :haha:

xx


----------



## Hopes314

tink! sounds like you are feeling a lot better about things and it sounds like lily is doing really well :happydance: let us know if/when they find the second cf gene?? ive always had interest in that kind of stuff! i look at lily pics on your facebook all the time she is just adorable, how much does she weigh now she looks so big!? glad to see you on here a little more, you are so strong! and yes i feel quite mega these days:haha: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

lauraaaaa look at your bump :happydance: see, it really does pop up over night! and just when you get used to the way it looks now, you'll wake up and it will suddenly be even BIGGER! my OH used to say the same thing when we got up some mornings "woah where did that come from!?" :haha: it looks perfect!

poppy- glad you found the mucus plug on your leg :rofl: i dont think i lost the entire thing, i figure it would be larger than that? hopefully i dont find it stuck to one of my body parts like you did :haha: when do we get another bump pic?

mc congrats on 39 weeks. this is getting pretty serious, we really ARE going to have babies soon huh!? lol. do we get a pic :)

puppycat :hugs: try not to feel so down, the testing will be reassuring if nothing else, and i dont think bfp is out of the question yet this cycle


----------



## Hopes314

OK, more "stuff" came out.. still not positive its a mucus plug?? i dont wanna post it on here because it obviously is kinda gross looking. anyone on here thats seen a mucus plug want me to send them the pic so they can tell me if thats what it is?? lol :dohh: because otherwise im kinda worried i might have possibly an infection? ugh.


----------



## laurah8279

Hopes314 said:


> OK, more "stuff" came out.. still not positive its a mucus plug?? i dont wanna post it on here because it obviously is kinda gross looking. anyone on here thats seen a mucus plug want me to send them the pic so they can tell me if thats what it is?? lol :dohh: because otherwise im kinda worried i might have possibly an infection? ugh.

Wtf is a mucus plug?!?!?!??! 


xxx


----------



## puppycat

Ahhh post it Hopes, we've all seen worse!!


----------



## laurah8279

Hopes314 said:


> OK, more "stuff" came out.. still not positive its a mucus plug?? i dont wanna post it on here because it obviously is kinda gross looking. anyone on here thats seen a mucus plug want me to send them the pic so they can tell me if thats what it is?? lol :dohh: because otherwise im kinda worried i might have possibly an infection? ugh.

_*What does the mucous plug look like?*
Some women describe the mucous plug as looking more like the mucous in your nose. It may look like a thick glob of stringy mucous, thicker than what you would see with normal vaginal secretions. If you are close to going into labor you may see pink, brown, or red blood around the edges of the mucous plug. This is called the bloody show.

*When do you lose your mucous plug?*
Some women will lose their mucous plug or part of their mucous plug weeks before they go into labor. Losing your mucous plug does not always mean labor will begin shortly. Keep in mind that even if a woman has begun to dilate, it may be weeks before she actually goes into labor.

However, if you notice blood tinged mucous before your thirty-sixth week of pregnancy, notify your doctor right away.
As your body prepares for labor your cervix will begin to dilate and thin. As your cervix opens up, your mucous plug may fall out. Losing your mucous plug is a good sign that labor is on its way. Though, it could be days or even weeks after you lose your mucous plug before labor actually starts. Many women do not lose their mucous plug at one time; instead, they lose it more gradually. They may notice an increase in vaginal secretions weeks before they go into labor.

*Should I call my doctor if I lose my mucous plug?*
If you are full term and have lost your mucous plug, there is usually no need to call your doctor. You may lose your mucous plug weeks before labor starts. If you notice regular, timeable contractions after losing your mucous plug, follow your doctors protocol for proceeding to Labor and Delivery. If you have a history of preterm labor and you suspect you have lost your mucous plug, call your doctor right away. If you notice blood tinged mucous and are earlier than thirty-six weeks call your doctor immediately. Moreover, you should also call your doctor if you have sudden bright red bleeding. Bleeding can be a sign of placenta previa or placental abruption._


----------



## puppycat

I didn't see any plug when I had Laura. Odd. Anyone else not seen plug?


----------



## Hopes314

maybe ill post a LINK to the picture so you guys can choose to not see it if youd like lol.


----------



## coral11680

morning all,

puppycat keep up the pma hun, i def saw a line there.

laura congrats on 17 weeks you do look bigger now:happydance:

MC 39 weeks wow its gonna happen very very soon, I can feel it in my bones!:haha:

Tink water babies sounds fun, it is expensive though, was you looking at Belhus? Glad Lily is better with her reflux meds.

Hi Damita :hi:

Hopes lets see the plug, funnily enough I never saw mine, only went into Labour with Chloe and my water broke:shrug:

AFM, I'm still thinking about my friend and can't believe she is preggers, the last few months she was saying how she wanta another baby but not yet, so she was being careful, apparently there was one time a few weeks ago where the condom came off a bit but she said it all seemed ok when it came out. Strangley enough it took her a year to conceive her first baby with NTNP:shrug:

I got Keira weighed Wednesday and she was 8lbs 12oz, she is getting chubby cheeks now :awww: She seems very windy today and has been a bit unsettled. I'm trying the infacol before every feed which she hates and spits out:haha: I've been trying since last night and she seems worse today than yesterday:shrug: might try for few more days and if no luck switch to cow and gate comfort, although I've read it makes there poop looser and hers are already loose enough?

morning all other girls :hi:


----------



## laurah8279

coral11680 said:


> morning all,
> 
> puppycat keep up the pma hun, i def saw a line there.
> 
> laura congrats on 17 weeks you do look bigger now:happydance:
> 
> MC 39 weeks wow its gonna happen very very soon, I can feel it in my bones!:haha:
> 
> Tink water babies sounds fun, it is expensive though, was you looking at Belhus? Glad Lily is better with her reflux meds.
> 
> Hi Damita :hi:
> 
> Hopes lets see the plug, funnily enough I never saw mine, only went into Labour with Chloe and my water broke:shrug:
> 
> AFM, I'm still thinking about my friend and can't believe she is preggers, the last few months she was saying how she wanta another baby but not yet, so she was being careful, apparently there was one time a few weeks ago where the condom came off a bit but she said it all seemed ok when it came out. Strangley enough it took her a year to conceive her first baby with NTNP:shrug:
> 
> I gor Keira weighed Wednesday and she was 8lbs 12oz, she is getting chubby cheeks now :awww: She seems very windy today and has been a bit unsettled. I'm trying the infacol before every feed which she hates and spits out:haha: I've been trying since last night and she seems worse today than yesterday:shrug: might try for few more days and if no luck switch to cow and gate comfort, although I've read it makes there poop looser and hers are already loose enough?
> 
> morning all other girls :hi:

OMG Coral! Is Keira already 1 month old?!?!?! Flipping heck! That has flown!!!


----------



## coral11680

oh yes geez I almost forgot she is 1 month today! :yipee:


----------



## Hopes314

plug or infection?? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







mucusplug?.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hopes314

gonna get kicked off BnB for that picture lol


----------



## laurah8279

Hopes314 said:


> plug or infection?? :shrug:

I think its just mucus plug discharge honey by comparing it to other images on net. 

As long as there is no blood, I don't think its anything to worry about at 38 weeks 

xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

:rofl:

Looks like plug to me hun, or snotty nose...


----------



## Hopes314

as long as i dont have an infection, i am less concerned.

edit- puppycat :rofl: TOLD you it was pretty gross!!


----------



## puppycat

I think with infection it smells too?


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies.

First, Hopes that looks like plug. I have never seen a plug, but just what I have read from Laurah's post...that could very well be plug. FX'd for you!!

Puppy, sending PMA your way and :hugs: to my girl

Coral,WOW Keira is a month old. How time flys!! The Infacol is that gas drops?? Have you tried putting it in her bottle??

Tink, I bet Lily would have a ball swimming. I start water aerobics next Saturday I cant wait!!

Laurah, you look lovely:hugs:

:hi:Damita,MC and Poppy:hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

According to most sites, the plug itself is more solid/jellified. 

Maybe call your midwife/Doc just to be on the safe side hun but I am 99.9% it's nothing to worry about. :hug:

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Hopes deffo your plug looks exactly like mine a week before he arrived :happydance:

Coral korben never had runny nappies off the comfort but they do smell, only had him on that till his colic went. Awww Keira one month old :hugs:

I need to read back more now :haha: this little bugger is lying on my left nerve n im struggling to walk n the pain is fecking hurting :cry: she always lies on that nerve :growlmad:


----------



## Hopes314

coral cant believe kiera is a month old, did the past month seem to fly for you!? to me it feels like you just had her a couple days ago!


----------



## coral11680

hi China :hi: how are you feeling when are you going to the docs?

Hey pops, thanks, I had Ryan on comfort for a while when I was visiting here when he was newborn for colic, then when I went back to the states I changed to a different one there. He wasnt runny either but with Keira runny now I wonder if it will get worse? sorry baby pinching a nerve! ouch naughty little girl:haha: just kidding Serenity :awww:

Hopes probably it part of your plug, lets hope things get moving now!:happydance:

Yes the one month has flown by for me too can't believe how quick it goes.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

*ONE HANDED TYPING*

Hopes, looks like mucus plug to me. I agree the actual 'plug' is usually more like a 'structure' but i think you lost that from the first exam didn't you? your cirvix will carry on 'plugging' the hole with mucus to protect the baby once its gone, and thats what i think your seeing. The fact that its coming out is prob a great sign your making a little progress. The cervix also increases cm production to 'ripen' the cirvix :) so as long as you have no odour, itching pain or redness in that area, i think its all good :) x


----------



## Hopes314

tink yes i had a little bit of something after an exam but nothing like this big glob of yellow gel that came out this morning. its stilllllll coming..


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

dr tinks back :rofl:

Coral you using c&g now? i ask cause aptamil do comfort milk too, lily has it. swimming is at becon hill school, think were gonna go, feck the money :haha: 

Hopes will let you know about her genes :haha: i find that facinating too. Lily is 10lb 7 :) x


----------



## babydream

Hey all, 

I had a quick read back but don't have much time as i'm running to the post office! 

Hopes, ewwwwwww, looks like mucus plug to me too.

Ok, here's a bump pic 11+5, tell me if i'm just fat or is it the real thing????
 



Attached Files:







Bump 11+5.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## puppycat

BD nice little baby pouch :D


----------



## laurah8279

Currently scoffing a ginsters cornish pasty...wow these things are goooood! :haha:

Aw, Babyd, cute little bump! x


----------



## puppycat

Laura let us know if you get heartburn :haha:
Those pasties killed me!


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream...:thumbup: thats the start of a huge round gorgeous baby bump!! thats not fat!!:happydance: xx

hopes...thats plug...yuk...mine was like that last week...now nothing......:dohh: think that :sex: with DH loosened something for you...do it again!! do it again!! xx

asfm...af type ache here...baby sitting low...same old same old......:growlmad:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

awwwwww yes babydream looks like a lovely little baby bump growing there :) cant wait to see it grow! so excited with all these new bumps! x

mmmmmmm ginsters make gooood pasties :) * jealous* laura! x


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> Laura let us know if you get heartburn :haha:
> Those pasties killed me!

Holy crap! Didn't think of that! ha ha ha !!! 

Touch wood, not suffered from any indigestion or heartburn yet...there is always a first time though!! 

xx


----------



## laurah8279

mothercabbage said:


> babydream...:thumbup: thats the start of a huge round gorgeous baby bump!! thats not fat!!:happydance: xx
> 
> hopes...thats plug...yuk...mine was like that last week...now nothing......:dohh: think that :sex: with DH loosened something for you...do it again!! do it again!! xx
> 
> asfm...af type ache here...baby sitting low...same old same old......:growlmad:

You need to ravage your fella MC! By the sounds of it, it does the trick!:haha:


----------



## Hopes314

bd- awww cute little bump here it comess!

mc- yes we will be dtd again hopefully this evening. think OH finally got so impatient that he overcame his little fear of "poking the baby in the head" :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: tried to tell him again last night...:nope: he having none of it........:cry: ah well...


----------



## laurah8279

mothercabbage said:


> :haha: tried to tell him again last night...:nope: he having none of it........:cry: ah well...

Selfish Bar Steward! lol

xxx


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: your 'bar steward' needs to get 'serving' it up mc :rofl: x


----------



## laurah8279

Going to finish up some work now then head off home for the cooking fest! :thumbup:

Have a great weekend ladies if I don't get the chance to get on here on my phone (hate trying to type on the stupid phone keypad so normally just use the computer at work).

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wave: have a good weekend Laura! I hate using my phone too, i lurk on it but rarely post. x


----------



## China girl

Coral, I am doing. First appointment is 9/1

BD, cute pouch...that's not fat....I'm fat:haha::haha:

Laurah, have a good weekend:hugs:

HOT DAMN....Dr.Tink is BAAAACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Yes tink on cow and gate first infant at the mo. Typing one handed too! :haha:
Just had text from friend she had a scan at work. (she works on fertility ward) she saw a heartbeat and is 6 weeks 3 days :yipee:


----------



## coral11680

Laura enjoy your evening x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not stopped to day walked in to town to get ds uniform then walked back just got in now hate not have in a car i have got thrush again in 2ww had it last month in 2ww to sick of it now x x x


----------



## babydream

Ugh, i'm finally back! Visa application posted, thank god! Such a hassle!

I went for a stroll in Mothercare, lots on sale but haven't got a penny right now, i really need some maternity bras. I'm in pain again around my bum, feels like muscle pain. Also, i feel like my heart is pumping too fast and my hands are shaking for some reason. But managed to eat a half of a burger king hot bbq meal, woohooo it was yummy. 

Ok now Hopes and MC, i want those babies out asap! I feel for you girls, it's time to end the struggle!!! Get a bit of b'ding in there tonight, although MC, my dh wouldn't want to do it either, i know him. You get on your ball, or tell dh to take you for a drive on a bumpy road. 

Laura, have a lovely evening. Poppy how is your sister and baby? Hi tink and coral, hope girls are ok xx Puppycat, have you ordered those gem braclets we talked about a while ago? Have you been wearing them? Those faint lines make me excited.

CG, your appointment is getting closer, how are you feeling hun? any sickness? 

Caz, thrush is no good but a few people told me they had thrush-like symptoms before their bfp, so fx and lots of babydust xx

All other DD's helllooooo, hope you are well xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Ohhhhhh, and thanks for your comments. Now i do believe it's my little baby bump, eeeeeeeeeeeek! xxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi babyd very cute little ding dong baby bump! And the breathless heart racing thing was normal for me too. X


----------



## China girl

babydream said:


> Ugh, i'm finally back! Visa application posted, thank god! Such a hassle!
> 
> I went for a stroll in Mothercare, lots on sale but haven't got a penny right now, i really need some maternity bras. I'm in pain again around my bum, feels like muscle pain. Also, i feel like my heart is pumping too fast and my hands are shaking for some reason. But managed to eat a half of a burger king hot bbq meal, woohooo it was yummy.
> 
> Ok now Hopes and MC, i want those babies out asap! I feel for you girls, it's time to end the struggle!!! Get a bit of b'ding in there tonight, although MC, my dh wouldn't want to do it either, i know him. You get on your ball, or tell dh to take you for a drive on a bumpy road.
> 
> Laura, have a lovely evening. Poppy how is your sister and baby? Hi tink and coral, hope girls are ok xx Puppycat, have you ordered those gem braclets we talked about a while ago? Have you been wearing them? Those faint lines make me excited.
> 
> CG, your appointment is getting closer, how are you feeling hun? any sickness?
> 
> Caz, thrush is no good but a few people told me they had thrush-like symptoms before their bfp, so fx and lots of babydust xx
> 
> All other DD's helllooooo, hope you are well xxxxx

Feeling pretty good BD. No sickness(keep FX'd) About 3 weeks:happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

babydream-have you had your blood checked for iron/hemoglobin levels?? when i started feeling breathless and feeling my heart race i thought it was normal and i went on that way for almost 2 months figuring it was 'just a pregnant thing' it got to the point where walking up a little hill i'd feel like i wasn't gonna make it! anyway, they routinely checked my hemoglobin levels and found that it was pretty low, even with taking my prenatal vitamin every day for the past year! i started taking an extra iron supplement and within only a week or week and a half i started feeling back to my normal self! When we go on walks and stuff now i do NOT feel pregnant, i can walk for miles! Just something to consider because you'd never know if you had the problem unless they check for it <3


----------



## China girl

BD, how rude of me, when is your appointment hun or did I miss it??


----------



## puppycat

Back from dr (on phone catch up properly after) have a uti.
SD bfn


----------



## Hopes314

ugh puppycat i feel for you, utis are the worst!! ive always been good at getting them somehow:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

It literally showed up as soon as the stick was dipped. Disconcerting to hear a dr say wow!


----------



## Hopes314

did you have any idea puppycat!? you must be uncomfortable right!?


----------



## coral11680

babyd you have had your bloods done right was everything ok with them? good point hopes!

China hey, hope the MS steers clear for you:hugs:

Puppy sorry for the bfn and the uti, what did doc say about chemicals and MC?


----------



## babydream

Ugh, puppycat, that's not good, cystitis powder helps and cranberry juice, feel better soon hunni.

CG my scan is a Monday 9am, dh is coming with me!

Hopes, thanks for that i'll mention to mw. I stopped taking my prenatal vits a few weeks ago cause they have 10mg iron in them and that causes bad sickness. So i'm only taking folic acid now but wondering if i should take other vits as well. My hair is falling out so badly, defo need some more vits.


----------



## babydream

They took plenty of blood from me in hospital and mw booking bloods too. They never called to say they weren't good. :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all....just eaten after a long snooooooooooooooze:sleep: **yawns**....think i overdid it today by cleaning the bath!! :rofl:...wont do it again...:haha:


----------



## puppycat

I had a feeling it must be a UTI because I've had lower back and pubic ache for the last few days, have been feeling crappy, everything I would have associated with a BFP :( I never have stinging when I go but after all these BFN's I figured it was something else.

So flippin crap huh!!

I couldn't bring myself to mention the m/c in July, I just couldn't make my mouth say the words, I kept saying it over in my head but nothing came out. Meh.


----------



## Hopes314

bd-yes taking iron definitely can make you feel yucky, but if you find the right balance it can work out well sometimes. i dont think it takes long for your levels to drop, i went from 14.5 to less than 10 in no time. those babies steal it ALL! id def talk to you rmw about a good vitamin.. i think so often you dont think your 'sick' until you suddenly feel great and look back on it and think "whew that was no good"


----------



## babydream

:hugs: puppycat


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: for scan babydream
:hugs: for the UTI puppycat

hows all other DD's?? any more plug hopes??


----------



## mothercabbage

have a bump pic!! :thumbup: scooooooooooooooooze the bit of tit!! :rofl:
39 weeks exactly :happydance: xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







39 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydream

Ooohhhh wow MC, ready to pop!! lol xx


----------



## mothercabbage

ready 3 weeks ago!!!:haha: not growing as much but deffo getting heavier....:cry: hurts to walk!!!! xxx


----------



## Hopes314

MC bump looks bigger to me :) lovelyyyy could be your last bump pic!!


----------



## babydream

Oh, i'm having a Nuchal scan on Monday. Will i find out right away if there's something wrong? I can't find the bloody booklet they sent with it. Just because scan shows everything ok i won't be able to celebrate?? How is it done?


----------



## poppy666

Lovely bumps BD, Laura and MC :happydance: imdue another but ive not grown any, will do one later tonight


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> MC bump looks bigger to me :) lovelyyyy could be your last bump pic!!

i wish....full moon tomorrow night!! something about more babies born on a full moon going round on here!!?? :shrug:.....maybe its our turn hopes:happydance: well FXd anyway xx


----------



## poppy666

BD you will get your scan and bloods drawn,mine took 3wks to come back, but you will hear something within 5 days if something wrong.


----------



## mothercabbage

not sure babydream...i never had that scan done....just measured baby for dating and viability purposes at my 12 week scan :shrug:

:wave: poppy! any pics of new baby yet and get your belly out!!:yipee:


----------



## Hopes314

mc i have heard that too that statistically more babies are born on full moons. wonder why?? will have to look it up! google :)

and no more plug i dont think? cm is like tan colored now instead of white. feel like everything is getting weird, dont know what to expect anymore. OH and i plan to dtd tonight, but now im kinda... scared!?


----------



## mothercabbage

dont be scared just do it!!! cabbages orders lol :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> not sure babydream...i never had that scan done....just measured baby for dating and viability purposes at my 12 week scan :shrug:
> 
> :wave: poppy! any pics of new baby yet and get your belly out!!:yipee:

Ok MC i promised to get my stretch marks out so *WARNING* its horrid bruises are my injection sites :blush: plus baby cooper.

Dont believe im showing you these. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0008.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0009.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0003.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 8









IMAG0004.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## puppycat

Awww Poppy, proper mummy tummy.
Ummm... baby Cooper looks purple... he ok? OR is that shortly after birth with bruises? :blush:


----------



## Hopes314

i tried to send pics of my stretchmarks but cant get the pic on my own, need OH to do it.. too awkward when you cant even see your bellybutton!

and poppy, stretchmarks arent so bad.. love the belly! lately it seems big bellys and stretchmarks are just normal in my life :haha: bruises from the injections look painful though!


----------



## poppy666

Not sure PC i just took these this afternoon hmmm maybe a bit bruised from the birth :shrug:

Hopes they look worse when pregnant but fade n disappear when not,but i hate em lol


----------



## Hopes314

by the way poppy, did you say you dont think your bump has grown!?? i think it looks much bigger!


----------



## puppycat

I just remembered how fast he arrived, that'll explain it. bless him.


----------



## China girl

Aww Puppy:hugs: I hope you get to feeling better soon

BD...yay for the scan!!!


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> by the way poppy, did you say you dont think your bump has grown!?? i think it looks much bigger!

lol i actually thought id stopped growing for a while


----------



## babydream

Nice bump there poppy xx little cooper is a cutie! 

Just got a call from the bank...Fraud protection team found my card details during an investigation and had to cancel my card immediately. Will get a new one in a few days. Bummer! I need to walk down to the bank tomorrow to withdraw cash. If there's any of course lol What a hassle!


----------



## caz & bob

aw love all the bumps aw mc defo ready now poppy huge now and my belly is full of strech marks hun x x x


----------



## coral11680

Poppy you def look bigger and stretch marks not so bad Hun you look great for having your fifth baby! Awww little cooper, how much did he weigh again?

Babyd look forward to your scan Monday. X


----------



## China girl

Okay ladies, I thought I would share a bump pic I posted in the first tri. Please remember I am a chubby girl to begin with. Its bloat, but here goes...oh and these were taken in the bathroom at work:haha:
 



Attached Files:







ME.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 12









Me 2.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## poppy666

Coral 5th and last my body knackered now :haha: Cooper weighed 7lb 6oz.

CG wont be long before that bloat changes to :baby: bump :happydance:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Coral 5th and last my body knackered now :haha: Cooper weighed 7lb 6oz.
> 
> CG wont be long before that bloat changes to :baby: bump :happydance:

Tell me about it....I just thought I would share since I am doing a journal on the last one.


----------



## China girl

Poppy, your looking pretty good yourself:flower:


----------



## Hopes314

whoo china cant wait to see the bump grow :) your doing a journal? how fun! i wish i would have did some kind of scrap book thing for the pregnancy, OH and i wont be having another baby anytime very soon, and probably only one more ever. should have done a better job documenting all this stuff :dohh: i blew it!


----------



## caz & bob

aw poppy bby copper is cute hun awww x x x


----------



## China girl

Don't feel bad Hopes, I blew it on my first two. So since this is the last and FINAL one, I figured why not. You can still do a journal. You have all those pregnancy pics and u/s pics....you have plenty to do a journal or even do a scrapbook.


----------



## puppycat

Don't use the plug pic though Hopes :haha:


----------



## China girl

puppycat said:


> Don't use the plug pic though Hopes :haha:

That would be classic:haha:


----------



## Hopes314

:haha: make people vomit when they look at my scrapbook


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> :haha: make people vomit when they look at my scrapbook

Hey...it was part of the process!!!!:haha:


----------



## Hopes314

use that pic as the front cover of the book lol


----------



## coral11680

China I can't wait to see your bump progression!:happydance:

I have a scrap book that I started but only did one page so far:dohh: it's of the ultrasound pics, I want to do more though, need to do some preg pics and start tracking her first year, will be nice for her to keep in the future. 

:rofl: at the plug pics for the scrapbook:haha:


----------



## puppycat

I'm such a doofus!

I tracked back my journal and I got positive OPK August 2nd, so usually say ov day after so I'm only 9dpo :dohh: not 11


----------



## China girl

Hopes314 said:


> use that pic as the front cover of the book lol

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:you crack me up Hopes...but I like it!!!!:haha:


----------



## China girl

puppycat said:


> I'm such a doofus!
> 
> I tracked back my journal and I got positive OPK August 2nd, so usually say ov day after so I'm only 9dpo :dohh: not 11

HOT DAMN PUPPY!!!!!! Girl, I'm rooting for you(no pressure)


----------



## China girl

Crap!!!...my signature is gone....grrrrr


----------



## puppycat

Awwwwwww China........ your signature.......


----------



## poppy666

lol CG they seem to leave me alone now and not attack my siggy, bug you now :haha:


----------



## China girl

I know...the little boogers:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all

poppy...i think your bump looks perfect for your week!:happydance: as for the stretchies...im not far behind you and ive only had 3, its not the worst mummy tummy ive seen, my friend Regina has that bless her, they go from the top of her boobsall the way down to her thighs, thick and not too pretty, but she has 3 adorable kids and she isnt bothered by them :happydance:, so all in all i think your not too bad on the stretchy front!!...i neeeeeed baby cooper, he is the cutest !!!:awww: tell your sis...WELL DONE!!!!! :yipee:

china....cant wait to see that bump grow!!...wonder if youll get a :pink: or :blue: you dont have a :pink:??:shrug: xxxx

ok heads blank.....full moon tonight hopes!:thumbup: get howling at it with belly out!!:thumbup: xxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Silly puppy, guess the testing resumes! :haha: lots of :dust:

China your sig back now Hun, they must be bugging someone else now! :haha:

Morning cabs, any more twinges? Maybe it is the calm before the storm? If my prediction is right you have only 3 days! :yipee:

Afm not much new, had an ok night Keira up every 3 1/2hours again but suppose it could be worse. Miserable day outside. X


----------



## mothercabbage

lots of low down twinges...baby sitting on something i think...i feel fed up again today.....:growlmad: bored of this shit now!!!...:dohh:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Lots of hugs to you all, i hope things are going well :hugs: :kiss:
Just popping on to give a quick update. I took an overdose on the 6th and then i was kept in psychiatric ward for 5 days, i came out 2 days ago and now they have given me different medication. Am coping alot better now. I have been diagnosed with Schizophrenia and Borderline Personality Disorder and they are trying to get me under control. Things are pretty hard at the moment but we are getting there, currently NTNP as we are not sure now is the right time but we don't want to stop trying completely. :hugs: To all of you and good luck :kiss:
Will update you again if anything changes :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

lupine hopefully all is under control and you start to feel a lot better. im sure its hard to handle, but i think youll do great :) we are here for you :hugs:

mc-this is probably a stupid question but.. will i have a full moon tonight too since you do? does it work like that? since i live not near you? ugh im stupid with this kind of thing :dohh: i've also read the drop in barometric pressure caused by a storm is known to stir things up a bit and can break waters, weather channel is calling for storms for us all weekend :) and :hugs: i am so sick of this all too. but dont forget you have an end in sight and it is SOON!

as for me, didnt get to dtd last night, felt TERRIBLE. had tons of nausea and dizziness/lightheaded, and had a lot of belly pains from mid abdomen down past hip bones and everywhere in between. still getting the yellow/tan globs.. is it ok for it to keep going like this (the goo, i mean)? will dtd tonight if i dont feel like complete crap. for some reason starting to worry about baby being in there so long and getting really big when i am not so big. its starting to feel urgent to just get it OUT!


----------



## mothercabbage

lupine..:hugs: sounds like your having a rough time lately :flower: hope you start to feel more yourself soon :hugs:

hopes...im the same...:sick: and dizzy...wonder if its b/c the end is nigh:shrug: i hope so!! ive had a bit more "snotty" stuff this morning....and the back ache is crippling me....i just want to sleep this last 6 days away...no chance with a 2 year old to deal with 24/7!:growlmad:


----------



## Hopes314

mc i dunno how you can chase kids around at this point!


----------



## mothercabbage

i cant :dohh: thats why i get so stressed...i need this baby out now...i cant copeeeeeeeeeeeee :cry: .....but i guess ill have to "carry on regardless" i do think my OH is a total wanker for not even thinking about :sex: to get baby moving, especially as i take my temper and emotions out on him!!!...i threw my BBall into the garden earlier, bounced for 20 mins and all it did was give me BH and a sore back...cant even go get in the bath to relax as OH is at work while 2pm...is just gone 1215 here....im pissed off today can you tell :rofl: xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

please tell me you feel the same sometimes??


----------



## Hopes314

i absolutely feel the same about wanting this person OUT. my OH has refused sex for probably months now out of fear of hurting the baby, stupid. even after i had the midwives tell him he WONT. think he finally is just getting so impatient that he gave in. and since it seemed to start things moving a bit hes up for doing it again. but i really have no desire to dtd other than for purposes of getting this baby out. it really was the worst sex ever lmao and im pretty sure he thought it sucked too! lol

i know its harder for you because you have to chase around kids though! and yeah bouncing on my ball gives me BH and then i get off of it and have back pain and pain in my pelvis from having my legs open during the bouncing for so long lol.


----------



## Damita

lupinerainbow said:


> Lots of hugs to you all, i hope things are going well :hugs: :kiss:
> Just popping on to give a quick update. I took an overdose on the 6th and then i was kept in psychiatric ward for 5 days, i came out 2 days ago and now they have given me different medication. Am coping alot better now. I have been diagnosed with Schizophrenia and Borderline Personality Disorder and they are trying to get me under control. Things are pretty hard at the moment but we are getting there, currently NTNP as we are not sure now is the right time but we don't want to stop trying completely. :hugs: To all of you and good luck :kiss:
> Will update you again if anything changes :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

and if it makes you feel any better, i still dont have a damn bath tub/shower in my bathroom. everything else is done in there but they have to put the tub in. it makes me want to SCREAM. its OH's stupid father being a procrastinator. the f*****g new tub has been sitting on our FRONT PORCH. trashy.


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: thats better...let it all out, i dont feel so alone in hormone land now!! [email protected] feel for you..:hugs:...do you sometimes get a good strong BH and think...ok...here we go....im READY!! and then feck all happens!!....i sooooo wish i could reach "myself" id sweep my membranes if i could reach :haha:

:wave: damita x


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey!


----------



## mothercabbage

hows things?? xx


----------



## Damita

Since I am waiting for the husband to give me some work today - gotta do inlays for his band..

Worked out there are 27 of us in this group and only 10 ladies left TTC including moi, which means we have a success rate of 17 people :happydance: which is like over 50%


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> hows things?? xx

Good good just doing web design and photoshop work.. :thumbup: you?


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all I did a really long post on my phone then I lost it all so how is everyone 

I did read bk but can't rememeber everything lol

well AF finished a couple of days ago and the :sex: has started already lol 
Been feeling a bit sick last couple of days and dizzy heart racing but think cos getting closer to wedding and so much to do still 

a bit of topic but facebook just told me what my status was this time last year it was just got Mckenzie weighed and he now weighs 15lb lol esp as I got him weighed this week and he weighs 19lb so has taken a year to put 4lbs on lol


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> :haha: thats better...let it all out, i dont feel so alone in hormone land now!! [email protected] feel for you..:hugs:...do you sometimes get a good strong BH and think...ok...here we go....im READY!! and then feck all happens!!....i sooooo wish i could reach "myself" id sweep my membranes if i could reach :haha:
> 
> :wave: damita x

lol i always try to reach my cervix just to see 'whats going on' or something? or maybe its just.. been checking it all through ttc and im curious now?? dunno. anyway i cant reach it because its wayyyy to high. :growlmad::growlmad: even when the midwives check me, some of them have trouble reaching up that far. yesterday when i was trying to check AGAIN, i was thinking its probably a good think i cant reach it because im getting so fed up id probably do something stupid lol :dohh:


----------



## Damita

sleeping bubs said:


> hey all I did a really long post on my phone then I lost it all so how is everyone
> 
> I did read bk but can't rememeber everything lol
> 
> well AF finished a couple of days ago and the :sex: has started already lol
> Been feeling a bit sick last couple of days and dizzy heart racing but think cos getting closer to wedding and so much to do still
> 
> a bit of topic but facebook just told me what my status was this time last year it was just got Mckenzie weighed and he now weighs 15lb lol esp as I got him weighed this week and he weighs 19lb so has taken a year to put 4lbs on lol

wow not long till your wedding now.. how exciting!


----------



## Hopes314

Damita said:


> Since I am waiting for the husband to give me some work today - gotta do inlays for his band..
> 
> Worked out there are 27 of us in this group and only 10 ladies left TTC including moi, which means we have a success rate of 17 people :happydance: which is like over 50%

hmm damita, wonder if there is a higher success rate ttc when being a part of a group like this where we all talk ttc, charting, temping, cm, smep, opks? would be interesting to find out.


----------



## Damita

Hopes314 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Since I am waiting for the husband to give me some work today - gotta do inlays for his band..
> 
> Worked out there are 27 of us in this group and only 10 ladies left TTC including moi, which means we have a success rate of 17 people :happydance: which is like over 50%
> 
> hmm damita, wonder if there is a higher success rate ttc when being a part of a group like this where we all talk ttc, charting, temping, cm, smep, opks? would be interesting to find out.Click to expand...

That would be really interesting.. should do an experiment :happydance:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

Lupine, :hugs:to you. I hope your new meds get you sorted, you have a wedding coming up...YAY!!!!!

Hiya:hi:Damita,SleepingB

MC & Hopes, just rant away

Mind went blank again....Ugh!!!

I got a ticket a month or so ago, signed up to take traffic school online. So this morning when I signed on to take the site is down...wtf!!! SO HEATED!!! I could have slept in longer. Oh, MC i just have 2 boys


----------



## Hopes314

so china are you kinda hoping for a girl then :)


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!

Sorry for the selfish post but i just feel terrible the now :-( I went into the city shopping yesterday and had a great day shopping with a lovely lunch but by the time i got home i was violently sick. I had been sick in the morning yeasterday too :-( I thought by 13 weeks things were meant to be better lol but no i feel worse than ever! I still can't face any type of meat or fried food all i want is weetabix (i don't even like cereal or milk normally), toast, soup or custard and even when i eat these foods i feel a bit tender. Is this normal? I have lost 4lbs in 4days which i suppose isn't a bad thing really but im miserable and i feel terrible for feeling miserable when this is all i wanted for such a long time. Anyways sorry for the vent!

Hope all my DD's are well x x x


----------



## Hopes314

jenny yes normal :) sorry you are feeling so crappy but i vote normal. they say it goes away at '12 weeks' but idk who decided that number, i was vomiting up past 16 weeks i believe. in fact, i didnt even get an anti-nausea med prescribed until past 12 weeks. and it wasnt until a month or two ago that i actually started eating the things i used to eat. sorry for the bad news but at least you know things are OK :)


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: jenny :sick: is crap! 

hopes im going to see if i can reach when ive been in bath...what position am i going to have to get into, i can barley wipe after the loo!! :rofl:

china...bet you want another :blue:or do you fancy the pink frill this time? xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good morning DD land :wave:

Hopes and MC, I'm sending 'get baby out induction vibes' out to you both x

China, I took early bump pics too. Not compiled a 'scrap book' as such but will make a collage to go in her baby book of my bump pics :) Can't wait to see it blossom!!! x

PC, FX you were just testing way too early honey. Your still in with a chance! spreading tons of :dust: on any more tests you pee on :hugs: x

Coralista, quite a nice day its turned out to be now? what day is good to visit? x

Damita, this thread is gonna be full of mummys, babys and preggo ladies soon. No more TTCers cause your all gonna get knocked up :happydance: :dust: x

Caz, how are you doing today honey? keep missing you x

PK thinking of you, and hoping your ok x

Sleeping bubs, back on the TTC train, but FX not for long. Try and take a little time out from the wedding prep honey, it all gets so stressful. A good film, some nibbles, and a glass of something nice was always my way of cutting off from it. It got so bad i layed awake thinking of everything all night! Awwww little Mckenzie, how is he doing? x

:wave: to everyone else!

Hoping for a more settled day with Lily, her reflux is much better, but she's still unhappy almost the whole time she is awake. Poor lil thing, its getting me down a bit. Just wanna see her smile... (no smiling yet either at 7 weeks :() x


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx tink!:hugs:...hope lily smiles for you soon, bless her little cotton socks!:awww: xxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Hopes, i will ask for an anti-nausea med from my Doctor on Monday if there is no improvement x


----------



## Hopes314

MC it is HARD to do lol. i mean im sure everyones isnt up as high as others but really it is rough. i think i come within about an inch of it but still cant reach it lol. i try in the shower in a squatting position lol and also on the toilet. think if i didnt have the belly i might be able to reach lol! 

someone on bnb is probably going to see these posts and yell at us for trying to reach our cervix at this point. lol


----------



## mothercabbage

i dont give a shit!:rofl: its mine!! lol i checked CP in TTC land so i will have a gander after bath.....squatting it is :haha: ill let you know....:blush:..i know i tried a bit back and it was all squashy up there...:shrug:dont even think i felt my cervix....

:rofl: @being stalked!! :holly:


----------



## Hopes314

tink what makes lily unhappy when she is awake? is there something other than the reflux making her uncomfortable? (seems like a stupid question considering the cf, but does she have cf symptoms at this point?)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Jenny! :hugs: I agree with Hopes, unfortunately although it often gets better at 12 weeks, it often takes longer. I know that's not gonna make you feel any better :hugs: but your totally entitled to rant and feel the way you do. I wanted Lily more than anything, but I was in so much pain all the way through it was almost unbearable to be pregnant at times. We all go through that in our own ways I guess, and now its a memory for me as it will for you and you will have your beautiful baby to show for it x


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> i dont give a shit!:rofl: its mine!! lol i checked CP in TTC land so i will have a gander after bath.....squatting it is :haha: ill let you know....:blush:..i know i tried a bit back and it was all squashy up there...:shrug:dont even think i felt my cervix....
> 
> :rofl: @being stalked!! :holly:

ok first of all i just 'thanked' you for this post on accident instead of quoting it. makes me seem a bit odd. lol

"i dont give a shit, its mine" :rofl: yes you are right mc, it is yours lmao. nobody is trying to take your cervix. anyway, i checked CP tons when TTC, but now cant reach!! it is wayy up there. figured if i could reach it id recognize SOMETHING, seeing as i checked CP so often when TTC. dunno? :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, yeah I think she needs supplimenting with pancreatic enzymes, in CF babies the mucus hinders enzyme production from the pancreas. She has symptoms as in her poop is greasy, bulky, sticky and stringy - lots of undigested mucusy milk really. Its been sent off the check for which enzymes she lacks so she should start them soon, possible next week. Obviously if she is having trouble breaking down her food it increases the gas, colicky pain, and build up of stool causing pain for her :cry: I think this is whats happening, and she only goes poop once a week really so I think she's bunged up. x

MC have you tried sitting on the loo, and curving your pelvis forward? :haha: you can tell I tried eh? mine was all squishy too x


----------



## Hopes314

..feel like my body is trying to protect itself from me reaching in and being an idiot up there :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

will try on the loo and lean forwards tink:thumbup:...i dont think i wanna try sweep myself...but would love to know if something is going on....how do you do a sweep??:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww poor lily...and poor you tink :hugs::hug::friends::flower: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

forgot to mention, my cervix is posterior, and when i get internal exams as of lately they tell me to scoot way toward them and put my fists under my hips. then they try like all hell to shove in and find things. and of course it hurts hah

posterior cervix is a normal thing though right? i mean the baby will come out either way i assume? lol


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks MC and Tink!

Tink you made me feel better about how im feeling  I hope Lily continues just to get better and better, sounds like you two have got an amazing thing going on there and im sure you'll get each other through the tough days x x x


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Damita, this thread is gonna be full of mummys, babys and preggo ladies soon. No more TTCers cause your all gonna get knocked up :happydance: :dust: x


:thumbup: or I'll be the lonely remainder TTC'er :winkwink:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Oh and MC Hopes lol i am away to bed for an afternoon nap with a vision of you both squatting on the loo trying to reach for bits and bobs that are probably unrecognisable at this stage. . . bless you two for being so excited meet your little bundles lol Made me chuckle xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes when i had my sweep with chloe the doc managed fine to reach cervix...but with connor she had a hard time reaching it, had to sit on my hands too...but even so, both came the following day...makes no difference i suppose, once they wanna come i guess CP dont matter:shrug: xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol well I doubt you would be able to sweep anyhow if you can barely reach. You effectively insert a finger into the cervix, 'sweep' round inside to loosen the membranes and stretch the cervix opening. I tried but couldn't reach :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

connor is now asleep OH due in from work in 15 mins so its nap time for me girls......:wave: all, chat later xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> lol well I doubt you would be able to sweep anyhow if you can barely reach. You effectively insert a finger into the cervix, 'sweep' round inside to loosen the membranes and stretch the cervix opening. I tried but couldn't reach :haha: x

....ill book you a taxi tink...ive tried talking most of them round on this thread to sweep me, but they wont...i know you would!!:winkwink::haha: xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Damita, this thread is gonna be full of mummys, babys and preggo ladies soon. No more TTCers cause your all gonna get knocked up :happydance: :dust: x
> 
> 
> :thumbup: or I'll be the lonely remainder TTC'er :winkwink:Click to expand...

Nope :nope: not happening luv. You gonna be preggo soon, I GOT A FEEEEELING :thumbup: :winkwink: X


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> lol well I doubt you would be able to sweep anyhow if you can barely reach. You effectively insert a finger into the cervix, 'sweep' round inside to loosen the membranes and stretch the cervix opening. I tried but couldn't reach :haha: x
> 
> ....ill book you a taxi tink...ive tried talking most of them round on this thread to sweep me, but they wont...i know you would!!:winkwink::haha: xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Its ok, still got the DD mobilty scooter, i'll grab some gloves a set out. :haha: x

Jenny :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all seems to be moving quick on here lol

oh bless ya MC hope u won't have to wait too much longer. I think the doc at hospital have trouble sweeping my cervix had to sit on my hands lol 

Thanks Tink Mckenzie is ok been off food lately (dam those teeth!) but he managed to eat his lunch today. He is now on Paediasure milk (high calorie) and seeing dietitian again 22nd Sep see what happens then. Still won't eat meat hv and dietitian suggested blending it up and mixing in with his food but I think he going to be like his daddy Veggi. 

I hope everything gets sorted with little Lilly and she gives you a smile soon, its so hard watching them suffer but you are a strong lady and the docs seem to be working quickly to get Lilly happy. 

Damita I sure you won't have to wait long for your BFP PMA!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls walked 2 and a half mile to asda with nieces bby so i could put the shopping on the pram half way back the wheel fell of the pram haha luckey oh fixed it and it got us home with the shopping well ff has still not put my cross hairs in i no i o any way so fx for my bfp this month x x x


----------



## coral11680

hey girls :hi:

big :hug:Lupine glad you are ok and hope the meds help you out very soon.x

Damita thats interesting about the TTC on here, I wonder how many got pregnant used the kokopelli fertilty god avatar? I know hopes, china, Lew, who else? worth a shot Damita, I agree with Tink its your turn very soon ;)

Tink, I don't have any plans for next week yet apart from Thursday, but DH has off so things may come up but def squeeze a day in. It's been too long and I want a Lily squeeze:haha: Also I still have the nursery stickers for you. I really feel for you and Lily and hope they get her on the enzymes soon, will they help her to get more regular? Must be very uncomfy for her :awww: I hope she feels better soon and gives you a big smile :D :hugs:

SB hope Mackenzie gets his appetite back soon :hugs:

MC and hopes get your fingers out your foofs!:haha: J/K I was the same but think you wont have much luck, its too high, Tink hurry up and get to MC I'll hop on the back if you need assistance! :rofl: I miss our mobilty scooter outings:haha: who's close to Hopes? Lew is pretty close I think where is she when you need her:haha:

Jenny the sickness can def linger longer than 12 weeks mine did, hopefully will start to taper off for you though:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

had a quick bath while connor is asleep...cervix is pretty low:shrug: is that normal...well i say low i didnt struggle to reach it, its soft and i could easily fit in a finger tip, but then baby started moving so freaked out....leaving the "poking" to the MW! :argh:
or tink n coral...<---the mobile sweep brigade!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: we are on our way!


----------



## China girl

MC & Hopes, I have mixed emotions on which team I want to be on. I would love another boy cause he would have a cool name. Sean Taylor me & hubbs love that name. A girl would be cool too, hubbs said she would have him wrapped around his finger:haha: 

Caz, don't you hate it when FF delay's giving you a crosshairs...ugh!!

Oh Jenny,all I can offer is :hugs: and hope you feel better soon.

Damita, sending PMA :dust::dust:your way...love ya girly:hugs:

oh, I passed my online course:happydance::happydance:, now for a nap!!


----------



## puppycat

Damita said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Damita, this thread is gonna be full of mummys, babys and preggo ladies soon. No more TTCers cause your all gonna get knocked up :happydance: :dust: x
> 
> 
> :thumbup: or I'll be the lonely remainder TTC'er :winkwink:Click to expand...

Nah I'll be here too :coffee: :haha:

MC I just don't know what to say to that.... :haha:


----------



## Damita

puppycat said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> Damita, this thread is gonna be full of mummys, babys and preggo ladies soon. No more TTCers cause your all gonna get knocked up :happydance: :dust: x
> 
> 
> :thumbup: or I'll be the lonely remainder TTC'er :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Nah I'll be here too :coffee: :haha:
> 
> MC I just don't know what to say to that.... :haha:Click to expand...

Won't be alone then that's good :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

I used the kokopelli fertilty god avatar both times i think n as a screensaver ' actually its still my screensaver' :haha:

Need to read back but omg Hopes n MC i caught the fingers going walkabout down there pmsl

Just been shopping and i actually bought some Tiny baby knickers, socks, hats, few dresses and baby gro's then same but in new born size just incase. :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy its about time you bought girly stuff. i bet it was so fun! 



by the way, found my cervix earlier after our talk :rofl: leaned wayy over when squatting lol thanks for the tip tink! def couldnt reach it easy enough to make any determinations lol except (yes, i have a cervix. and yes, there is a hole there but no idea about dilation lol!)

mc i looked up the posterior and anterior cervix and all that earlier and didnt find much that was conclusive. apparently its one of those things like dilation that ultimately doesnt mean much. why are all the pregnancy and labor signs USELESS!? grrr! i HATE hearing "baby will come when he/she is ready" i hate that doctors cant tell us when things will happen! anyway about the cervix thing, cervixes are often posterior for most/all of pregnancy. some slowly move to anterior toward the end and some remain posterior even throughout part of labor. Regardless, the cervix is always anterior for delivery. So unfortunately the cervix is useless information unless a baby is coming out of it lol. But that doesnt mean I won't continue to try to feel it. I have like some kind of weird problem lol! Besides, what the hell else am I going to do for the next ~12 days other than shove my hand up there? lol


----------



## puppycat

Have put little kokopelli fertilty god in Laura's picture.Couldn't face removing her for it :)


----------



## babydream

Hi girls,

Wow! MC and Hopes i have a weird picture in my head about you poking and squatting pmsl!! I'm expecting your news any day now! 

China girl, well done for passing the test, hope you ok x

Lupine, i'm so sorry you are going through such a hard time, i wish you to get better and get all the support you need hunni xx

Jenny, sorry you feeling crap, i thought you were lucky to get through the first tri without seriously suffering but you poor thing... I still feel nausea sometimes, haven't been sick for quite a few days (touch wood) and saliva is getting better (hope not jinxing it now). I use plenty of chewing gum to get rid of the awful taste in my mouth and peppermint flavour seems to calm my stomach. Get better hun xx

Poppy, about time to buy some girly stuff lol Hope you enjoyed it xx

Puppycat hope you feeling a bit better today x

Caz, sorry to say this but your story with the buggy made me giggle, although, i'm sure it wasn't so funny for you. Hope you ok and waiting anxiously for you to test x

Hi coral and tink, hope babies are ok. Hello to all other DDs!!

I've just sent dh to get me some banoffi pie from somewhere, i told him he can't come home without it!!!! Feeling a bit sicky but if i nibble constantly it gets better. Dh and i are getting excited about our scan on monday. I actually saw him being excited today, finally!!! He admitted talking to his cousin about his fears and worries lol Bless! He still hasn't told his parents though, wants to wait till we get the scan out of the way and we are sure that all ok. I'm feeling more and more positive about being pregnant now that i'm close to the 12wk mark, more relaxed maybe? Is that ok? I know it's still not a done deal yet but m/c after 12wk is less common, right? Anyway, still praying. xxxx


----------



## babydream

Oh yes, i had kokopelli as my avatar when i got my bfp!!!!


----------



## Hopes314

babydream, of COURSE its ok to feel more relaxed about being pregnant! im sure its better for you and baby that way anyway! you cant control the outcome but the odds are certainly on your side, especially at this point. and yes statistically after 12 weeks the risk drops even more. actually, i think the risk drops almost every day now. so dont worry and enjoy it :) (i WISH i would have done that instead of freak out and worry and poas every morning for the first few months!)


----------



## Hopes314

and puppycat the first cycle i had kokopelli as avatar i got my bfp :)

now i need some kind of avatar to get the baby OUT


----------



## puppycat

BD I forgot to say I did get those fertility beads back in June (I think that was when you mentioned it?) and wore them for a while and then I kept forgetting to put them on. They're on the bathroom windowsill now because I have a nasty sore patch on my wrist and the crystals dig in and irritate it :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes....now ive also felt i DO have a cervix and after your research i think ill leave well alone, makes no difference from what i can tell...it can all change in a matter of hours!!..let me know if you find a good avatar for getting baby out!:thumbup::haha:


----------



## babydream

puppycat said:


> BD I forgot to say I did get those fertility beads back in June (I think that was when you mentioned it?) and wore them for a while and then I kept forgetting to put them on. They're on the bathroom windowsill now because I have a nasty sore patch on my wrist and the crystals dig in and irritate it :haha:

Oh shame, i'm sure it'd be better if you wore them but at least move them to your bedside table so they're closer to you at night and when b'ding. Or keep them in your handbag or pocket when you out and about. Fx they'll work, i have a good feeling about you lately xx


----------



## mothercabbage

ok found one..
<----labour God... Hephaestus..... apparently :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

MC! that man is SCARY! do you feel that is an accurate representation of labor!? :rofl:


----------



## babydream

I've found this for you Hopes and Mc...

https://www.theoi.com/Ouranios/Eileithyia.html


----------



## mothercabbage

yes hopes, i looked like that giving birth!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

hahah :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> I've found this for you Hopes and Mc...
> 
> https://www.theoi.com/Ouranios/Eileithyia.html

i think this web site is a more acurate childbirth God....im not into all the myths and legends...im a Jesus kinda girl...but ill change my avatar just for fun! xx :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I'm a Jesus kinda girl too but if it's worked for you girlies then I'm all over it!


----------



## mothercabbage

also i should say i had that kockopeli(sp) avatar when i got bfp...odd i know but true....


----------



## Hopes314

ok, EILEITHYIA sounds like an asshole.

anyone read the story on there about trying to hold baby in to kill mom and child!?


----------



## babydream

Hopes314 said:


> ok, EILEITHYIA sounds like an asshole.
> 
> anyone read the story on there about trying to hold baby in to kill mom and child!?

Oh shit! Sorry i didn't read it at all, only the title lol. Ok, ditch the asshole!! lol


----------



## mothercabbage

yep, thats why i left it as the God of labour n toil.....i aint having that other dickhead!!


----------



## mothercabbage

Hephaestus<----stick with this guy lolol x


----------



## mothercabbage

and dont forget the full moon hopes, im sure you get it too....get on google!:thumbup: xxx


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl: :rofl: oh gosh hahah im cracking up.


i probably just need to have more sex. that must be the problem right? :haha:


:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## mothercabbage

ahhhhhhhhhh thats whats wrong with me too then :wacko::sex::wacko::haha:


----------



## Hopes314

found this one too..
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucina_(goddess)

^please note that one of the names of the god/goddess mentioned on there is vagitanus :rofl:


----------



## Damita

Do you like the avatar?

Ha ha MC yours is pretty scary!


----------



## mothercabbage

i just googled her name Lucina...clicked for images.....:blush: ....not good results,well not for straight women!! ...:dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

:thumbup: love the avatar damita...i wanted a scary one...labour n birth IS scary :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Love it Damita, mine are miniature :thumbup:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> :thumbup: love the avatar damita...i wanted a scary one...labour n birth IS scary :haha:

Ahh! Don't tell me that.. I'll never have :sex: again, the baby just falls out right? yes/ :haha:


----------



## babydream

Banoffee Pie!!!!! Yaaaay Dh's dinner is liver so i'm left with jacket potato with tuna mayo and spring onion. But the liver smells soooo nice. Can i have just a mouthful???


----------



## Damita

puppycat said:


> Love it Damita, mine are miniature :thumbup:

worth a try eh PC? :thumbup:


----------



## Damita

Found loads of different fertility gods - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fertility_deity


----------



## Hopes314

Hephaestus :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Hephaestus1a.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mothercabbage

Damita said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: love the avatar damita...i wanted a scary one...labour n birth IS scary :haha:
> 
> Ahh! Don't tell me that.. I'll never have :sex: again, the baby just falls out right? yes/ :haha:Click to expand...

of course damita:thumbup:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: love the avatar damita...i wanted a scary one...labour n birth IS scary :haha:
> 
> Ahh! Don't tell me that.. I'll never have :sex: again, the baby just falls out right? yes/ :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> of course damita:thumbup:Click to expand...

Good good :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Definitely worth a try, going to get a CBFM if AF comes. Apparently lots get BFP first cycle.
Won't tell DH though :blush:


----------



## Damita

puppycat said:


> Definitely worth a try, going to get a CBFM if AF comes. Apparently lots get BFP first cycle.
> Won't tell DH though :blush:

I have one but it didn't work for me :nope: my cycle is too confusing for it.. I think I upset it as it made me pee on sticks for 20 days!! :wacko:


----------



## puppycat

:rofl: you talk about it like it's a person!
I never thought of it not working :s that's a lot of money to fail :(


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat your cycles arent too crazy right? so it should work ok for you. also check places like ebay where you can get it a lot cheaper. i started looking into buying one on ebay but kokopelli did the job first. prob wouldnt have worked for my crazy cycles though. the cycle of my bfp was headed toward 55 days i believe?


----------



## puppycat

My cycles are 27-30 days depending on day of ov. Is that crazy? Dunno.
I have one on 'watch' on ebay ;)


----------



## caz & bob

i have just been looking on ebay for one i am going to get one if af comes this month but fx she doesnt x x x


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat 27-30 days is like perfect lol. when i was ttc and charting, in just those 4-5 cycles i ranged from 22 days to 60 days! dunno how i even was ovulating!? yuck.


----------



## puppycat

Thanks for the compliment :thumbup: wish it was perfect though - 10 cycles, no baby!


----------



## babydream

Ok girls, i think i'm ready to go to bed, i'm shattered. I kept turning around last night i didn't get to sleep till 5am. That usually what happens lately not sure why. I'm really hoping i'll have a good sleep tonight. Catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## Hopes314

getting some good BH this evening. hate this. every time something happens i get all excited, only to wake up the next morning STILL pregnant.


----------



## puppycat

SEnding you labour :dust: Hopes and MC :dust:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hanging in there! How are you? We had to reschedule the SA. Remaining positive.That's about it. Thanks for asking.:hugs:



pk2of8 said:


> hey regal! :hugs: how you been doing sweetie??


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all...
hopes....the full moon do anything for you??...nothing here:growlmad: oh apart from HEART BURN at 420am...ffs:dohh:

:wave: regal...long time no see hope your well :flower: xx

just sitting with a brew :coffee: waiting for little man to wake up...im starting to get sleepy again now...but as soon as i lie down heartburn/acid gets me and baby kicks until i get a bad BH then i need to pee...its a never ending thing...im starting to hate going to bed:growlmad: seems a waste of F-ing time now a days!...........


----------



## phoebe

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
How is life on planet DD?? Hope all is well with u guys, again apologies for lack of posting. Had an exploding :baby: last night i dont know where it all comes from:haha::rofl::sick:
I see my Dum dum hasnt hatched yet:wacko: Come on Rhys get a wriggle on :winkwink: xxxx
And good luck to Hopes, So cant wait to see what team ur on:happydance:xxxx
will attempt a read back and see whats been happening, but a huge hello, loves, snugs and hugs to Tink, Corally, Poppy, Puppycat, Sleeping, Regal, Laura, China, Damita, PK, PJ, LEW, LadyB, BabyD, MommyV, Lupine, Daisy, Jenny, Caz. Oh i do hope i remembered everyone, but if i did forget to mention ur name, it wasnt done intentionally. I do mostly be a vacuous bint now:wacko::dohh::shrug::haha::flower:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww morning Phoebe hope you and Florence are doing well :hugs::hugs:

MC You still here?????? :haha: 5 more days :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Regal lovely to see you on here :hugs:

Afm nothing much just changed korbens horrid nappy ewwwwww, now having some Alpen nom nom... MW tomoz and bloods so thats about it for my excitement this week, just waiting for Rhys to make an arrival :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

morning :hi:

typing one handed again :haha:

hi Pheebs nice to see you:hugs:

MC hope things get moving very soon, littel Rhys is way too comfy in there:haha: 2 more days if im right? x

Pops good luck at MW. x

hi everyone else will have proper catch up laters, in the mean time a few 1 month Keira pics I took yesterday. see how chubby shes getting:haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0843.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7









DSCI0854.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7









DSCI0863.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 7









DSCI0860.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 7









DSCI0864.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Coral Keira is gorgeous and love her outfit n cardy :hugs: pilling the weight on lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well sunday roast on the go oh upstairs on the xbox live son at his nan and grandads wooppp chill for me till i have to get up and do dinner i will be testing 23rd if no :af: aw coral shes a little chunk hun awww lovely x x x


----------



## babydream

morning all! or afternoon, rather

Happy 12weeks to me!!!!!!!

MC and Hopes, i can't believe there's still no babynews from you girls, i really hoped the full moon would help. i get on here on my phone in the morning before i even get out of bed just to see if anything happened! Come on!!!!

Coral, Kiera is gorgeous and growing nicely, love to outfit xx

Pheeeeeeeebs, hello darling, how is it going? Hope Florence is well xx

Hi poppy, having a good day hun?

Caz, lets hope the 23rd brings some great news for you fx 

Hi all other DDs, hope all well

Not much here...woke up with pressure and pulling sensation in tummy but i guess i just really had to pee as it's gone now lol. Also, i just realized that it's not a good idea to have milky cereal in the morning, it makes me feel a bit yukky. Making me produce more fleighm (sp). I took another bump pic, that's the official 12wk piccy, similar to the one the other day so i won't bore you with it. I try to wear the same shorts for pics so no confusion. My mum said this morning; 'they'll think you always wear the same knickers' lol No, i only put them on for the purpose lmao xx


----------



## babydream

Yaaaaaay, PLUM!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Happy 12wks sweetie and you wont bore us with bump piccies you daft sod :haha:

Caz your sunday dinners always sound yummy, i never make them cos eldest 2 lads always out n just me and korben. Got gammon on for tonight.


----------



## coral11680

Lots of :dust: caz for the 23rd.

Babyd happy 12 weeks :yipee: post bump pics we love pics!

Poppy almost 27 weeks wow it's flyin now! Did u decide on pram in the end?


----------



## China girl

:wave:ladies

HAPPY 12 WEEKS BD!!!!

:dust::dust:
Caz

Phoebe, how the heck are ya hun:hugs:

Coral...Keira is too stink'n cute!!!

Regal, miss you girly, hope your doing well:hugs:

:hi:Poppy,MC and all the DDs


----------



## babydream

Ok then, here we go...the official 12wk bump!
 



Attached Files:







12weeks.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poppy666

Awww cute bump :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

very cute little bump bd!

hey china hun :hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey DD's :) 

Babydream, happy 12 weeks! post loads of bump pictures, I love seeing them :happydance: nice pants :) :haha: x

Popsy, morning honey! x

Coralista, Keira is gorgeous :) I need to snuggle real bad :haha: lemme know about next week, no rush we can do last min or leave it till the week after x

Phoebe, how's the gorgeous Flo? x

Caz, enjoy your chilled Sunday! you always make me hungry for a roast on a Sunday. I don't do them often but I know you do and I really fancy one now! x

MC and Hopes.... you know what I'm wishing for you guys, keep us posted x

China :wave: x

Bad few days with Lilypie, this one seems a little better FX. Still no poop, lots of crying, not being sick anymore but now barely taking any milk. Sleeping at last thank goodness. Crazy how she can get by on so little milk, worrys me like crazy ... for instance she fed for 5 mins on one breast at 11 pm last night, another 5 mins at about 3am, 4 mins at 7am, and had 3oz in a bottle at 11 am ... newborns drink more than Lily! even then she fusses and pulls away crying :cry: hate all this just want her to be happy x


----------



## babydream

Aww Tink, i'm sorry you having a tough time with Lily, hope she gets better soon it must be hard for you to see her like that. :hugs:

Coral, i'm sorry i keep spelling Keira's name wrong! :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

hey Tink,

poor little Lily:cry: what does the cf nurse say, is this normal? Does she do this everyday or today a bad day? Maybe try expressing more and see exactly how much she's getting? Hope she feels better soon. xx


----------



## coral11680

babydream said:


> Aww Tink, i'm sorry you having a tough time with Lily, hope she gets better soon it must be hard for you to see her like that. :hugs:
> 
> Coral, i'm sorry i keep spelling Keira's name wrong! :dohh:

:haha: don't worry lots of people are, suppose this is a sign of things to come!:haha: I wanted to use the traditional spelling " Ciara" but figured her name would be mispronounced constantly:dohh:

Speaking of names I saw a lady on BNB who's baby is Serenity Rose pops:thumbup:


----------



## babydream

Speaking of names!!!!...I fixed up my siggy and i realised i don't know what ladyb called her little boy. Anyone??? 

Also, I need boys names too. We decided on the girl's name years ago but no idea what to call baby if it's a boy. I'd like something cool and unusual which goes well with our awful surname, Kastrati.


----------



## Hopes314

bd love the little bump aww :)

tink :hugs: sorry to hear you and lily are having a rough time. hopefully theyll at least get the enzyme situation figured out soon so that youll have confidence that she is at least absorbing the little that she does take in. we are all here to talk :hugs:

mc-sorry moon didnt do anything for you. didnt seem to help me either. walked a couple miles last night and then came back and was having some really strong BH, kept me up pretty late. was getting excited (i should know better by now though grr) anyway finally must have fell asleep because woke up this am and they are weak again. nothing going on, feels like im having a period and also having some pains that feel like.. in my vagina? and maybe butt? i dont even know whats going on anymore hah. still no :sex: :sex: ... felt like crap again last night, figures.


----------



## poppy666

Coral i bet that member pinched it off me n been reading this thread :growlmad: :haha: hope she lives abroad somewhere cos im settled now on that name :dohh: Im just sticking with Quinny n going to look for a boogy board attachment for korben.

Tink sorry to hear Lilyanne isnt so good not nice when they not well n very frustrating knowing what to do :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Actually poppy I think she is in America so no worries :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Pmsl how dare she use it :haha: 3rd Tri for me tomorrow woohoooo :happydance: hmmm who's behind me? MommyV then dunno :shrug:


----------



## babydream

There's a Babyshow exhibition close to us in October, i'll try to drag dh to have a look. ;) I think i might have to carry him there but we are going! lol


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: afternoon allllllllll

tink...:hugs: for you :flower: hope lilypie feel a bit better soon..major major:hugs: always thinking of you xxx

coral...i do hope your prediction is right:thumbup: Keira looking super cute on those pics:awww: xxx

hopes...full moon...ha! thought it may have worked for you at least...you seem to be having more signs than me, also the willing DH!:sex:..:haha: i bet you have a baby by midweek:thumbup: xxx

babydream...bump looking goooooooooooood:happydance: are you weraring the same pants:tease::haha:..xxx

poppy...yesssssssssssssss still here:tease:, im sure i will be this time next week:dohh: :haha: xxx

ASFM....had all the energy in the world earlier, despite the heartburn waking me at 4am:growlmad: i still managed to get the whole house cleaned....just in time for connors nap time....so i joined him:sleep: lovely...just waiting for OH to wake up from his "after work snooze" and we are hitting the road,or path should i say:haha:, going to walk until my feet bleed!:haha: i would sooooooooo like to be in labour tonight!:thumbup:... 4days, 19 hours until sweep....it better work or im going to need to be locked up...ill kill that MW!! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

happy 12 weeks babydream!:happydance:

and happy 3rd tri for tomorrow poppy!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> happy 12 weeks babydream!:happydance:
> 
> and happy 3rd tri for tomorrow poppy!!:happydance:

How you feeling lovely? :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

im ok (ish) today...no signs of labour apart from the usual.."tiny" but of "snotty" cm...prob from cleaning all morning and strong BH...feel sick:sick: though...i just dont wanna eat...have to force cereal down:shrug:...but apart from that in good spirits today, trying to get it into my head i cant be preg forever and this baby HAS to come in the next 2/3 weeks by choice or by force:thumbup:...the end is in sight...im not having anymore babies so i need to relax and enjoy the last time ill be preg!:thumbup: xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Good attitude to have being your last, but bet im not as patient come the end i'll want her out but when the pains start i'll shit it :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

another reason to try and relax.............me-->......scared.com:argh::argh::argh::haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

RELLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAXXXX mc :haha: :hugs: xxxxxx

Thanks guys, sorry in a bit of a meltdown at the mo. Nurses were not over concerned last week, but wanted he on the reflux meds to make sure she kept some feeds down. But she's worse now, I am convinced she is taking little over 2oz every 4 hours and that is taking some persuading :( I am expressing Coral, got tons waiting in the fridge for her but she's just not interested. I don't really know what to do for the best, I was tempted to express every feed today but she's so fussy with both breast and bottle I don't want to put her off the breast entirely by giving too many bottles. I dunno :cry: I need someone to sort me out. I am good at sorting everyone else out but cant sort myself out :rofl: anyhow, despite me having a mini meltdown here LILY JUST DID A MASSIVE POOP :happydance: its a bad poop though, it was so sticky i could used it to stick a brick to the ceiling and it would stay there for the whole day ... so the situation with the enzymes is getting worse as I guessed, see I know this stuff. They should just give Dr Tink a prescription pad and let me get on with it :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: for lily havin a poop!:happydance: i bet that feels a bit better for her..xx:awww:


----------



## poppy666

Tink is there no support threads on here for new mummies and CF? If not i think Dr Tink should set one up cos im sure there is a lot of new mum's going through similar problems and it may help others :shrug:


----------



## babydream

I'm getting nervous and excited about tomorrow's scan. As i was told they wouldn't tell me the sex of the baby even at the 20wk scan sooooo...shall i be cheeky and ask the sonographer for a nub shot? Would she/he understand what i'm talking about??


----------



## Hopes314

babydream yes def ask for a nub shot! they might not know what it is so you might ahve to explain. probably depends who you get doing it.

mc- i havent had an appetite either lately. i weighed myself this morning and saw that i lost 3 lbs since my appointment last wednesday. might be all the walking too :haha: so what day did i guess for you again.. the 17th i think and 8lbs. still my guess :)


----------



## poppy666

At my 12wk scan she never heard of nub shot lol plus she was more interested in getting the NT measurements spot on and baby was being naughty not behaving so didnt want to push her n try explain the nub :dohh:

You may get lucky and get a clear shot of the nub anyways.


----------



## puppycat

Right I'm picking your brains ladies...

I'm pretty sure this cycle is a fail so... I have just ordered from Amazon:

Pregnacare tabs (month supply)
Evening Primrose Oil with Vit E (2 month supply)
Flax seed oil (3 month supply)

I guess I take Pregnancare every day, EPO before ov, Flax after?

Also Caz (and anyone else?) who use soft cups - can I use my mooncup and when do I use it? After :sex: to keep them in?


----------



## poppy666

You can buy mooncups from Boots or softcups from amazon n use them straight after dtd to keep it all in. As for supplements i dont know about them :shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

pc i wouldn't use mooncups hun they are too long i would get the soft cups you insert it straight after :sex: hun you can get them off amazon or ebay you can keep them in for 12hours x x x


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat im not sure about the epo or flax seed.. but pregnacare is a prenatal vitamin right? if so then yes definitely take that one everyday and around the same time. 

in terms of the mooncup and softcups, i used softcups when TTC, and we tried them for various uses lol.. we tried dtd and then inserting the cup so as to hold the sperm close to the cervix. we also tried using the softcups for insemination, where OH would just 'deposit' :haha: into the cup if we were being too lazy to actually dtd. he would just grab a cup from the bathroom and use it anytime he was in the mood to.. take matters into his own hands :rofl: i dont know a lot about the mooncup but i have heard that it is deeper than the softcups and does not hold the sperm as close to the cervix. the other benefit of the softcups is that the cup part is more flexible like a plastic bag so you can kinda push it right against the cervix. I really do recommend them, I know when I was TTC and we used the softcup, I would leave it in for sometimes 8+ hours and by the time i took it out there was very little left in the cup and my cervix was so mushy-gushy from all the sperm being held up against it. it even gave me cramps keeping the sperm against the cervix like that from all the prostaglandins. So anyway theres my two cents :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Cool :thumbup: softcups it is!


----------



## Hopes314

geez, after re-reading my post.. maybe its not walking and sex and the ball that i need to get labor going, its the softcups. :rofl: been doing it wrong all along :dohh:

no, cervix is so high i would end up headed to the emergency room to get the softcup removed :rofl: otherwise would be worth the try (hint hint MC who has low cervix and OH who wont dtd :haha:)


----------



## puppycat

Nice! 

I'm quite excited about next month now, feel like I'm actually DOING something :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat, dont think it will be long for you regardless.. with your nice cycles and all and now the vitamins and what not, i think its def gonna be soon for you!

excited for more bfps around here :)


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Hopes :hugs:
CD 27, no AF (it arrived CD 27 last month) - can't say if it's on route because I have cramps from this damn UTI anyway :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

been to the park with little man and OH, had a stern walk around(its a large park)...and ouch..paying for it now...back hurts bad when im getting BH...also baby is practically hanging out he is so low...bath and early night for me i think:sleep:...OH wont "take matters into his own hands" :haha: he says thats for single men!...i just dont think he wants me to think he is a wankaaaaa lolololol:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:rofl: x x x


----------



## China girl

puppycat said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm quite excited about next month now, feel like I'm actually DOING something :happydance:

I know exactly how you feel Puppy. I was determined that I was going to do EVERYTHING my last cycle. I started the prenatal vitamins, made sure I took soy on the cd3-7 and did the SMEP...now looK!!!


----------



## poppy666

CG thats 2 Soy babies on the way :happydance:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> CG thats 2 Soy babies on the way :happydance:

:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

You may have twins lol got a member pregnant with twins from Soy on here :haha:

She sitting on my nerve again its not nice cos i keep getting BHs with it very uncomfortable :cry:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> You may have twins lol got a member pregnant with twins from Soy on here :haha:
> 
> She sitting on my nerve again its not nice cos i keep getting BHs with it very uncomfortable :cry:

Watch your mouth Poppy:haha::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning allll :wave:
:haha: twins china!!!:happydance:imagine that..:awww:

still here in one piece:dohh: all that walking did was loosen a bit of plug and give me back ache...im also a bit f**ked off with OH.he gets up to go to work for 530am, woke the whole house this morning...i have a hard time sleeping and he wakes me??? WTF is that about...i just laid there and pretended to be asleep to see how loud he was going to get, drawers,doors etc banging for a good 10 mins!!! he thinks as its his day off tomorrow he gonna get a lie in...hahahahahahahhaahha fecking hahahahahahahaha *NO CHANCE PAL!!!!!!!!!!!*...and everytime i get up to pee,stretch or drink milk(heartburn:growlmad: ) you just KNOW he is getting woken up!! :rofl:asshole


----------



## mothercabbage

99% complete!!! eeeeeeeeeek...:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning DD's! :wave:

Well all my complaining was for nothing, Lily is doing great now :haha: Seems the giant poo really helped, and she smiled and coo'd properly for the first time ever :) and ... she's feeding again!!! :loopy: I'm soooooooo happy. So I'm back to a combination of breast (mainly at night) and expressed bottle feeds/ top ups. I also took her off most of the reflux meds, I'm not convinced she needs so many. Just giving her Ranitidine twice a day, and she's keeping it all down. That with the Dentinox colic drops, I think we might have cracked it. Sorry for boring details :haha: Funny how us new mums get all detailed and concerned with poo, boobs n bottles, and how much milk they are having :haha: x

Babydream, would never have tried Dentinox if it wasn't for you, thank you!!!! :hugs: :haha: Looking at the ingredients its got more in it to sooth their little bellies than infacol or gripe water. I never would have bothered with it if you hadn't had mentioned it. I will tell my health professional friends, they usually recommend/prescribe infacol to everyone! Tastes rank though, I have to mix it with milk or put it into her bottle. Hope your ok today x

MC, Dr Tink is prescribing rest today. I think you need to try a new tactic, doing nothing to try and get baby out. I have a theory that if you walk/bounce/etc etc too much your cervix gets used to it and it does sweet FA. x

Puppycat, I think softcups are the way to go defo :) I used both, moon cup till the soft cups arrived, and conceive plus lube. We did the SMEP also, and BANG!!!!!!!! I fell. I think I was on about cycle 11 x

Morning Hopes, you still here? sorry if thats annoying. I'm just so excited for you and MC! x


----------



## puppycat

Morning girls.
All supplies ordered, told DH and he understands my need! Didn't mention the softcups though lol.
Cd28 and no AF as yet, no more tests either so just have to wait it out.


----------



## babydream

Morning all!!!!

Tink, i'm glad Lily is doing better :) Yes, i put the dentinox in the bottle and mix it with the formula or expressed milk when feeding the babies. I'm glad it helped, i have lots of tips so ask if you need to. xx

MC, hope you are ok hunni, defo revenge on dh lol I can't believe you have 4days left!!!

Puppycat, soft cups are great i used them for a while just be careful when you want to get it out. Tink and i put it in upside down so it was easier to get a grip to pull it out. Good luck hun xx

CG, twins would be awesome, wouldn't it? Hope you are well xx

Hello to all other ding dongs xx

Well, i just got back from the scan...Everything looks great, baby measures 56.3mm, has a nice strong heartbeat and exactly on time 12+1 today EDD 26/02/12! He never stopped kicking and jumping while we did the scan, even the sonographer laughed! We saw a little footprint too. It was hilarious and very emotional. Both my dh and my mum came in with me, mum was crying like a baby, i was speechless and dh just stood there looking at the screen amazed. He took a picture of the scan on his phone and he'll be showing it proudly to everyone today. Hopefully he'd call his parents as well, finally, as they still don't know. Gave the blood for NT and hopefully i won't get a phone call this week. 

So here's a piccy...can you see a nub??????
 



Attached Files:







12wk1d.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 10


----------



## puppycat

I say girlie nub :thumbup:


----------



## babydream

Where is the nub??? What should i be looking at?????


----------



## puppycat

I'm nowhere near an expert but I think it's the bright white line by 'her' bum!
If its in line with the spine its girlie, if it points up 90deg from spine it's boy.


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Tink so glad Lilyanne had a poo n eating now, great relieve :happydance::happydance:

Babydream id say girl too with the skull shape :hugs: post it in 2nd Tri and ask everyone they may see the nub cos im useless :haha:

MCcccccccccccccccccccccc 4 days to go n i got my phone on standby woooot :happydance:

Just got back from MWs all well, im measuring a week ahead but know when i ovulated :wacko: Serenity is well low down she listen to her heartbeat right near my pubic bone noooooooooooooooooo wonder she keeps laying on my frigging nerve :growlmad:. Bloods taken and thats it for another 3wks with MW, got consultant next Thurseday.

Everyone well? xx


----------



## poppy666

PMSL Look at my bottom ticker 3238 days to go WTF :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

Yo Ding Dongs!!! :hi:

Babyd - cute bump pic and a fab scan piccy! I think :pink:

MC - Your avatar pic is scaring the life out of me!! Is that really a true pic of labour?!??! God help us all! :haha:

Tink - Sooooo gald Lily is feeling/doing better! :flower:

Coral - Loving the latest pics of beautiful Keira :flower:

PC - Are we prego yet or what?!?!? :shrug:

Poppy - Happy 27 weeks sweets!! :thumbup:

Asfm, totally exhausted today. Had a super hectic weekend. Cooked, cleaned, entertained loads on Friday night. Also had 2 small glasses of red (first alcoholic drink since I fell on) and I was soooooooo ill on Sat! Couldn't move/eat/sleep. It was a total waste of a day and I felt so guilty the next day too that I will not have another drink now whilst pregers.

Went to a wedding party yesterday which again totally wiped me out. Can't want to get home tonight and just get in something comfy and ly down and watch TV. 

I need to buy some maternity clothes now, nothing fits and I am just living in my one pair of maternity leggins! 

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh Laura sounds like you had a hectic weekend lovely, once you get home... strip off, bath, tea and be a slob for rest of the evening :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Morning :hi:

Tink soo glad Lily is feeling much better:happydance: poor little thing needs a break! And whats this dentinox think I may need it!:haha: last few days Keira is very uncomfy and seems to be straining and it wakes her with an ear piercing cry:cry: she isnt consipated though its very soft:shrug: where do I get it?

Babyd :awww: cute little baby so so sweet, g;ad baby is healthy and I think a girl nub too:thumbup:

Poppy wow you still have a long way to go :rofl: glad MW went well sorry little Serenity laying on your nerve ouch!

MC come on only 24 hours to go if my prediction is right, baby Rhys lets go! DH in for it now then!:haha: how annoying though, they dont get how hard it is to sleep do they:growlmad:

morning all, puppy, china, phoebe, hopes, lew, laura, SB, caz, Jenny, pk sorry if i missed anyone baby is crying for her feed to gtg :hi: xx


----------



## poppy666

Coral your ment to say you not long to go now :rofl: Doh just twigged your on about my ticker pmsl

Asda sell the dentinox near the creams and shampoo's.


----------



## puppycat

Postie brought my tests Laura - BFN.


----------



## coral11680

Sorry for bfn puppy :hug:


----------



## poppy666

PC :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> Postie brought my tests Laura - BFN.

Sorry PC :hugs: I was so sure this was it.

I can tell you are getting closer though, don't give up hope!! :hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave:ladeis,

Tink, glad Lily is doing much better. Having a good poo makes all the difference.

BabyD, lovely scan. It just amazes me how in 12 weeks that you go from tiny cells to a forming baby...AMAZING!!! 

Laruah, glad you had a good weekend (for the most part)

MC :hugs:

:hi:Coral,Puppy,Poppy,and all the DD's

:nope:TWINS:nope:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well waiting in for the mechanic for the car he should of been her for 11 so he best hurry up hate staying in well nothing new her still sore boobs x x x


----------



## laurah8279

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls well waiting in for the mechanic for the car he should of been her for 11 so he best hurry up hate staying in well nothing new her still sore boobs x x x

Fx'd for you Caz!!! 

:dust:

x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: afternoon allll
tink:happydance: for lily and her little smiles!:awww: and i agree...a day of rest...or maybe 2 more now that OH is off work until thursday!:happydance: xx

babydream....cant really make out a nub but im getting :pink: images when i look at that scan pic...cant believe your in 2nd tri already!!:happydance: hows the spit n :sick: xxx:hugs: 

laura...my avatar is the "god"of labour n toil....just a bit of fun...labour in reality is wonderful..easy and painless.....if your put under a general!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha: its hard work so yea i feel my avatar is fitting to labour n birth :dohh: sorry :hugs: xxx

poppy..glad all is well at MW's:happydance: keep that phone on loud!! anyday now, prob not today but anyday now the abuse to your phone will begin:rofl::rofl:

china:hugs:

coral....i agree...come on baby Rhys! :haha:

caz:dust::dust:

asfm....not done alot today washed up and hoovered the living room, apart from that ive just sat reading my book and playing with connor:happydance:..CBA to try any other labour inducing BOLLOX!...but i did think...if my sweep workd...ILL HAVE A BABY BY THE END OF THE WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::wohoo::wohoo: :happydance::yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl:@poppys ticker...not long now then! pmsl...when does that make you due??? in 5 years??? xx


----------



## poppy666

When im fecking 60yr old :haha

Its corrected itself now :p


----------



## Hopes314

:hi:

puppycat :hugs: sorry about bfn but im super excited for your next cycle :)

tink- glad to hear lily is doing well, im so happy for you guys <3 and yes im STILL here. had a dream last night that i went to hospital and they checked me and said "well it looks like at least 2 more weeks" that is disgusting!

laura-my recommendation about maternity clothes is dont buy too many at once because even if they are supposed to "grow" with you and accommodate your expanding body parts, it doesnt work that way lol. i had to go back out several times to get new maternity clothes, even when i bought them big. at this point i have a couple size XL maternity shirts and they still dont cover the bottom of my belly because of how it sticks straight out.

mc-sorry OH is being crappy. i havent been sleeping well either, but last night i did actually. We went for a walk like usual, but we went the opposite direction on the road we live on. It was probably only about a 2 mile walk, but it was the roughest walk of my entire life. We walked up this big stupid hill and my legs were not ready to compensate for the extra 40lbs that i have acquired. Then we :sex: :sex: this morning and from all of that I am just shattered. And nothing going on, still feels like I'm period-ing. lol


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes..with you on the af aches...fecking annoying...if baby isnt coming i would just like to be pain/ache and BH free:thumbup: xxx


----------



## Hopes314

the little kids in our neighborhood dressed up the one little neighbor boy as a girl, put him in a dress and all that, and then put something in his shirt to make his belly look really big. theyre running around calling him jessica. coincidence? doubtful. thats about where my life is at right now :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: hopes!

aggggghhhhh trying to type on new laptop (insurance claim) its driving me insane, keys not where i want them to be :haha: I also had a new phone upgrade last week and i can't text either. Frustrating :growlmad: x


----------



## Hopes314

tink i hate getting new devices, i finally get comfortable with my old stuff and then things happen. very frustrating!


----------



## poppy666

Ok Hopes think we need to see this bump n stretch marks cant be as bad as mine were :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

been trying to take a pic of the stretchmarks but i cant see most of my belly.. will try again!


----------



## poppy666

lol i was like that had to get OH to do it, he said you sure you want me to zoom in cos i know how paranoid you are about your belly :haha:


----------



## poppy666

BTW Anyone heard from ladyb ive not see any piccys yet :wacko:


----------



## Hopes314

heres a sorta pic of some of the belly ones through the mirror lol
 



Attached Files:







sm1.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7









sm2.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5









sm3.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hopes314

and poppy, was wondering the same thing about ladyb. i check her facebook sometimes but it looks like she hasnt been on in a while. baby must be keeping her busy!


----------



## poppy666

Hopes honestly those will shrink n fade for deffo sweetie they not too bad at all.

Hope everythings ok with LB n baby then n she just busy x


----------



## Hopes314

think id be less worried if they werent multiplying by the day! they are way more purple when not looking through a mirror, but you get the general idea. cocoa butter is shit. i used it every day 1-3 times a day since 3+5 and i still end up with THIS! waste of money


----------



## poppy666

creams are shit if your skin isnt elasticated enough you'll get them :growlmad: just try Bio Oil after baby born thats ment to help them


----------



## pk2of8

Hey sweeties. Sorry it's been a while. Just was crazy busy over the weekend with dd's bday party. It went perfectly...except that about 15 or more of my family ended up backing out of coming at the last minute for different reasons so I cooked WWWWAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too much food. I needed my DD girls there to help eat it all :winkwink: 

Anyway, so party was wonderful and dd had several friends sleep over. Some were boys though, so I couldn't go to sleep til they did which wasn't until nearly 5am. :sleep: <----me for the next day and a half :haha: 

So I did read through all the posts but my brain is mush and I can't remember much in the way of specifics. 

MC and hopes...I hope you both deliver soon sweeties :hugs:

Tink, sooooooooo glad Lilypie had a good poopy and is feeling better. :kiss:

Puppy, sorry for the bfn luv :hugs:

Coral, damita, caz, Poppy, babyd, Phoebe, laura, and I know I'm forgetting a bunch of you, but I love you all and sending great big :hug:

Well I got my very first shot on board tonight for ivf!!! :wohoo: I need to change my ticker now. Right now shots are for allowing follicles to grow while also preventing ov. Next phase is to stimulate follies to keep growing and mature. Anyway, shot didn't hurt at all but after I got it in, it was like I could feel the hormone sort of dissipating and spreading. Maybe?? It was weird. Anyway, I feel very bloated. I have to drink extra water and eat extra protein to try to combat symptoms but I don't think it's going to help much. So things are getting closer. It's exciting but scary at the same time. Praying so much that it works. Well I suppose I'd babble on for quite a while. I'm very tired. I'll try to post more this week sweeties. :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all.......

hopes i dont think them stretchies will look too bad once they have faded..i have thicker ones than that that faded and you can barely see them...well...before i got preg again.:thumbup:..and just think...when/if you have any more babies your skin is ready for stretching again...thats how i looked at it:thumbup: not got many more since having chloe and im on :baby: #3!:happydance:...ps:rofl: @kids being "jesicca":rofl: seems a little coincidental me thinks! xxx

pk....:yipee: for treatment starting...not long now until that :bfp:...hows the new pad?? all settled in? :hugs: xxx

asfm...OH is boiling my piss:growlmad:..i went up to bed at 930pm...just cant stay awake much later than that lately..:sleep:...im in a deep slumber and up the stairs he comes.. like a twat..wakes me up!!! *AGAIN*!!!!!!!!! so i have to go to the loo now ive been woken, which sets off a BAD BH...so i think...could this be it starting.:shrug::happydance:....i get back into bed all excited and nervous...cant fall back asleep for ages.:dohh:..so i decide ill go down stairs,stretch my legs and get a drink of milk...ITS 1AM!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad: what is his problem with me sleeping....:shrug:...so now im sat here at the pc at 730am, everyone else is asleep, im tired but wide awake...he has 30 mins and im gonna put the washer on,hoover on,radio on and any other noisy thing i can find:haha: im so annoyed at him....ive managed to sneek around the house at all hours during the last 9 months, ive been awake at some unGodly hours and not woken the cats!!! never mind take the piss and wake him...ok shut up now cabbage!:rofl: maybe its :coffee: time....xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

here is my 28wk bump def getting huge now :argh:
https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9526/28weeks.jpg

this was 25 weeks
https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/3270/25pe.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mothercabbage

huge??? that bump is still cute!! huge will come in a few weeks! :haha:...it is a lush bump though!!!:yipee: xx


----------



## puppycat

I know how you feel MC, I. have such trouble sleeping; DH got home from filming about 4am and woke me. Then I had to go to loo with this dam UTI.
Now he's in bed....


----------



## coral11680

morning :hi:

MC sorry you had a bad night again, DH needs a slap:growlmad::haha: hope today is the day!!!

Hopes your stretch marks are not thick, mine were like that and not noticable really now, I still wear bikinis, well did before I had Keira, need to lose about 15lbs before I step in one again.:haha:

babyhopes nice bump def growing now but like MC said no where near huge, Hopes has the mega bump title right now, who will get it next?

Morning popsy, any relief from your back yet hun:hugs:

Tink, so glad Lily is smiling for you now, just in time to give Aunty Louise one when she visits :D :happydance: and thanks for the tips with dentinox and colief, Keria not been in pain touch wood since yesterday morning and did 2 big poos in her sleep without waking up!:haha: I had to wake her to change her though:dohh: fingers crossed it is the meds and she stays happy, she slept for almost 6 hours yesterday afternoon/evening only waking for feeds, then still slept all night so she must be feeling better:thumbup: :D

OK so excited the IVF treatment has started, can't wait to celebrate your :bfp::happydance:

Morning all ding dongs :hi: off to finish my :coffee:


----------



## puppycat

This is getting ridiculous! I've been on antibiotics for about 3/4 days (I lose track!) and now I'm using the loo MORE than in the beginning!!!

11pm last night, 12.30pm, 4am, 8.30 am and I need to go now!!!!!!!! I've only had a cup of tea. ARGH!!!!!


----------



## laurah8279

Morning gorgeous gals!! :hi:

Hopes - your stretch marks don't look bad at all. I have been bio oil twice a day since day one but I know for a fact I will still get stretch marks as I have them on my back already from when I was a porker at 16 yrs old! :haha:

That story about your neighbourhood kids had me lol at my desk!!! 

Babyhopes - that bump is not huge, its as cute as a button!! :flower:

MC - you need to kick your OH into gear, tell him to sort it bl00dy out the git!! :haha:

I haven't quite read everyone else's posts yet so will be back in a mo with more comments. Baby brain has already started kicking in, I now have the memory of a goldfish and am basically fecking useless! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## laurah8279

Hey PK! :hi: Fx'd for your IVF treatments and :bfp: soon 

Tink, laughing at the picture I have in my head of you right now juggling Lily, balancing a laptop on your knees and trying to text, getting angry and then throwing them (bar Lily of course!) across the room! :haha:

I have just got a new phone, its one of those touchscreen ones like an iphone on Samsung, drives me mad texting as I keep clicking full stop instead of space and my sentences jsut don't make sense! lol

Feeling much better today. I went and sat in bed with my book (Game of Thrones) at about 8ish and then went to sleep for about 10ish. Woke up tired but feel fine now I have had a coffee and feel much more energised today. Going to go swimming on my lunch hour me thinks whilst I feel up for it!

xxx


----------



## coral11680

puppycat sorry your UTI is not clearing up have you tried drinking cranberry juice aswell?:hugs:

morning Laura :hi: glad you feel somewhat refreshed today, enjoy your swim:shipw::haha:


----------



## Damita

:happydance: yay PK!!!


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

PK excited now good luck and well done with first injection :yipee::yipee:

Laura glad you got some much needed sleep after your weekend, enjoy your swim.

MC doubt your gonna get much sleep now sweetie, they always say get as much sleep now before baby arrives but those last few weeks you cant :dohh: try a kip with connor today :hugs:

PC drink cranberry juice like coral suggested or loads of water to flush it through.

Damita how you feeling?

Coral hows Keira doing?

Babyhopes can we swap bumps :haha:

afm im breathless today hate this part of pregnancy :cry: plus my boobs been leaking today omg didnt think they'd do it so early :nope: Just having a brew now and trying to catch my breath Ugh.


----------



## laurah8279

Hope you are feeling better soon Popps xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Damita

I'm good ta just job hunting :)


----------



## pk2of8

Morning sweeties :kiss:

MC I say you defo need to get revenge on dh :haha: something that he hates and makes him crazy but set it upnlike you've done it on accident :winkwink::haha:

Poppy, poor thing...I hate that feeling when you can't breathe like that. I hope it goes away for you hun :hugs:

Damita, good luck job hunting!! :hugs:

Coral, so glad Keira is feeling better...such a relief when they do better I know!! :kiss:

Laura, sounds like you've had a nice relaxing morning :hugs:

Puppy, defo try to drink LOTS ofnwater and flush it. Inhate those things. Short ofnthat, cranberry juice like the other girls were saying, but I also keep cranberry pills for when I get a uti b/c you get more benefit that way. I hope you feel better soon hun :awww:

Regal, why'd you have to reschedule the SA hun? Thinking about you... :hugs:

Afm, yes, all moved in. Still have some boxes to unpack and stuff but we're slowed down now. I'll try to take some piccies to post today. :winkwink: I was a little sore from the first shot...not too bad. I got horribly bloated last night (did I already say that?? :haha:) much worse than usual. This morning, now I have a headache (side effect). I don't have a lot to do today though. My sister is still here visiting but leaving today (I hope :haha:) don't get me wrong. It's been nice to have her here with her children but it's been since thur and I'm ready to have my house back to myself :dohh: dh back to work today. I have to work all day tomorrow then back to work full time on mon. Just in time really b/c we're SO broke, especially after dd's party :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Think being breathless is part of the deal in 3rd Tri grrr, get use to it but hate it. PK are you injecting for 2wks then having a trigger shot? not sure protocol over there


----------



## China girl

:wave:ladies


----------



## laurah8279

Hey China!!! :hi:

How are you feeling hun? 

xxx


----------



## laurah8279

Caz, any news yet...? Waiting impatiently here! :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

Just changed my siggy China as you were still on my TTC buddies! You are now officially a bump buddy :happydance:

Can anyone recommend where I can get some nice (but not mega expensive) maternity clothes from? I particularly need a coat (its getting cold here already :growlmad:), some jeans (under the bump I reckon) and some comfy dresses?

xxx


----------



## pk2of8

Poppy, i'll do injects to prevent ov for the next 2 weeks then add the stimulation injects to that for about 10 days to another 2 weeks. So we'll be looking at egg retrieval around maybe the 13th or 14th of sept. :hugs: I'm on a "long" protocol I guess. :shrug:

Laura, I know shops like gap and Ann taylor loft have maternity clothes here in the states, and then there's places like a pea in the pod or motherhood maternity... And then stores like target here carry maternity clothes but I don't know if you have these shops over there. You can shop them online though. :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well sick of this weather rain sun rain sun hope your all well snl well to early hun fx its getting snug in there afm still sore nipples has some yellow colour cm to never have that colour it is normally white x x x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh right PK but September not that faraway now :happydance::happydance:

Laura Primarks and Peacocks :thumbup:


----------



## pk2of8

No not too far now popsy :happydance: and working again will really help it go by faster


----------



## poppy666

Cant wait we'll all be praying this is it for you and you have lots of healthy mature eggs to retrieve :hugs: then have a massive party :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon all :wave:
coral....im running out of time for your prediction!:nope: i dont think he is coming today:cry:

poppy..:holly: your boobies being bad? mine havent leaked at all yet apart from that false labour the other night....best get the breast pads out:flower: and yep:thumbup: had a 2 hour snooze with connor:sleep: feel better now :haha: xx

:wave: damita..enjoy the job hunt!:thumbup: hope you find something xx

:wave: all other DD's..hope your all well...not much to report here, had a lazy sorta day, just lounged around eating dougnuts on sofa with connor!:haha: eaten 6! jam and custard ones...ohhh me...i should be huge! given myself wind now though...need to eat lettuce n crap not chips chocolate n doughnuts!!...NAHHHHHHHHHH:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Awww glad you got some sleep MC :hugs: your not missing much with leaking boobs :haha: not impressed they leaking this early tho :growlmad:

3 days then sweep sweep sweep :happydance:


----------



## laurah8279

mothercabbage said:


> afternoon all :wave:
> coral....im running out of time for your prediction!:nope: i dont think he is coming today:cry:
> 
> poppy..:holly: your boobies being bad? mine havent leaked at all yet apart from that false labour the other night....best get the breast pads out:flower: and yep:thumbup: had a 2 hour snooze with connor:sleep: feel better now :haha: xx
> 
> :wave: damita..enjoy the job hunt!:thumbup: hope you find something xx
> 
> :wave: all other DD's..hope your all well...not much to report here, had a lazy sorta day, just lounged around eating dougnuts on sofa with connor!:haha: eaten 6! jam and custard ones...ohhh me...i should be huge! given myself wind now though...need to eat lettuce n crap not chips chocolate n doughnuts!!...NAHHHHHHHHHH:rofl:

Ha ha ha !! I love your posts MC, you always make me laugh!! :rofl:

Btw, I think you will go into labour on Thursday, early hours, just got a funny feeling about it

xxx


----------



## pk2of8

Thank you poppy sweetie :kiss: I really hope so!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon ladies, been for a stroll into town with DH and Laura. She's flat out now so bit of peace.
AF has finally arrived so i have taken my first epo tablet. Hopefully hubby can successfully knock me up this cycle!

It's ok to blame him right?!


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx laura...this baby _*has*_ to come...so if he wants it to be on his terms he best get a shifty on:thumbup: or they will MAKEEEEEEEEEEEEE him come!!...:happydance:

poppy...yep 3 sleeps....if my sweep works ill have a baby this week...when the feck did that happen:argh::argh: :haha:

pk:wave::hugs: x


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: puppy for :af: coming..fecking witch!!!:hugs: and yeah...id blame OH too:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Hopes314

pk im so excited for you :happydance: cant wait to hear more about the ivf and hear about your upcoming bfp!!!

poppy i started leaking pretty early too. would wake up in the AM sometimes and have it crusted on the inside of my arm, eww.

babyhopes aww love the bump! dont worry, not huge.. yet!

coral :rofl: you talk about "mega bump" like its a disease that gets spread around this thread :rofl:

mc i would be so angry with OH as well if i were you. sorry you were up all night that sounds terrible. :hugs: i actually did the opposite and slept for wayyy too long :dohh: went to bed around 11pm last night and woke up at 11am today. are you losing weight lately? i have lost a decent amount since last week's midwife appointment. wonder if they'll say anything about it tomorrow when i go in. ugh.. i was SO hoping that i would never even make it to this appointment tomorrow. :nope:

ive given up hope that this baby will ever get out. today i ate my hospital snacks out of the hospital bag :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

MC my guess for you was the 17th... tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

im going to make notes of everyones guesses, ive forgotten them all apart from coral saying today:dohh:...not lost any weight but not gained much at all, a lb or two in the last week maybe... you got anything interesting happening?? i thought as you wernt online maybe you were in the throws of giving birth...:nope: not today then: :growlmad: one of us has to "go" soon" xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

and SHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhh but i also ate OH's snacks from the hossy bag...ages ago.feck him...noisy twat!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl: theyll get to hospital and look for food and there will be nothing


----------



## mothercabbage

i wont care,:rofl: ill be giving birth, then the wonderful MW will ask me if i want tea:coffee: n toast after he is here...i cant wait to hear that..."would you like some tea n toast claire"..<-bliss...:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Ok MC im going to guess Sunday :thumbup: 8lb 11oz :haha:

PC sorry af got you, but i hope your armed and dangerous this cycle :gun::gun:


Yes hopes thats what i woke up to crusty crap pmsl


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl:@crusty crap, sorry girls...i know ill get it soon enough too:dohh:...poppy 8lber!!!!!!!! noooooo.....:haha: best get a bit of paper....**goes to note peoples guesses**(im sad like that) lol


----------



## Hopes314

mc my guess is still tomorrow 8lbs.


----------



## phoebe

hello chicks xxxx:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:
Had popped on for a natterette, but it appears Flo, has other ideas lol. Does anyone elses LO have witching hour :shrug::dohh:
Anyways fabulous news PK, so excited for u :happydance::happydance:xxxx

Rhys still not appeared Cabs? lil tyke playing u around eh, want me to come up and sort OH for u lol. U make me laugh with ur posts 6 doughnuts:haha::haha: xxxx

Hopes Those stretchies will fade hun, not long til u hatch now either :happydance::happydance:xxxx

Babyhopes nice cute bumpage :thumbup::happydance: xxxx

Pops hows it going with ur bumpage? Hope alls good with u and family xxxx

Hang on i have had an epiphany effigy moment:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Happy job hunting Damita:thumbup::hugs: xxxx

Glad Keira and Lily are both doing better Corally and Tink :thumbup::hugs::flower: xxxx

Babydream hows it going? congrats on ur lil plum :happydance::hugs:xxxx

Hey Laura hope all is well with u and bumpkins hunny:thumbup::flower:xxxx

Caz mega bucket loads of sticky dust for u lovely :dust::dust: so hope this is it for u :hugs::flower:xxxx

China looking good my sweet, soon u will a-swelling full of :baby: dont know why u say ur big, ur beautiful :hugs::flower:xxxx

Oh bugger head's gone now lol ............. not that i had much to begin with:dohh: Think i'll remain a dum dum for the rest of my days hehehe

Puppycat so sorry for bfn, loadsa lucky dust for u sweety:dust::dust: i used epo, soft cups, conceive+, pregnacare so all the best for this cycle. Think it was u that mentioned CBFM. I used one and fell on 5th cycle of using it, not bad for a duffer with PCOS eh rofl :haha::thumbup:xxxx

Hope i havent missed anyone, but apologies if have done so. brain is now mushy :rofl::rofl::rofl: loadsa love to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

noted:thumbup:.....

im going to make a whole new guess for you hopes....:blue: on 26th weighing 8lb7oz :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: mi dum dum :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Forgot to give Poppy a hug n flower DOH!!!
:hugs::flower::hugs::flower: There u can have double from dum dum xxxx:haha:


----------



## babydream

Helloooo, How is everyone? 

PK i'm so excited for you hunni, good luck with the treatment and can't wait to hear the news of your bfp. :thumbup:xx

Puppycat, sorry af got you, :hugs: yes you can blame dh and fx this month's 'kit' will bring you a bfp.

Damita, how are you? Good luck with job hunting, i'm doing the same lol

Poppy, hope you feel better soon, better get the breastpads out lol

MC, now it's time to kick dh's ass, why does he do that? Maybe he wants to upset you so you'd go into labour??? I can never understand men!! :shrug: All i can guess is that you'll have Rhys by the end of the week, can't wait to hear the news. :happydance:

Hopes, lovely bump, stretch marks are not so visible lucky you. Glad you had a good sleep x

Laura, sounded like you had a relaxing morning, i should have a look about excercises too as i've been a real couch potato lately. Yes, i agree with poppy, primark and peacocks for mat clothes. xx

Coral, keep using the dentinox stuff it's great and some of my colleagues phoned last night with excellent results on it too. 

Tink, hope you ok and Lily keeps smiling at you now, thinking of you.

Phoebe, miss you hope all ok with you and Florence xx

I saw ladyb liking one of my posts on fb but no picture or status from her at all, i'm hoping they both ok. 

Hi CG, how you doing lovely? 

Jenny, you feeling any better? You having some time off, aren't you? 

Babyhopes, lovely bump xx

Well, I've been sleeping most of the morning and just hanging out watching tv. I made some phone calls for jobs, i really must start working as i'm in huge crap financially. I need to find out what's happening when preg and self employed, i haven't got a clue what i'm entitled to. Few stuff in my bounty pack i like, some great maternity clothes and free nappies. I posted my scan pic in first trimester too and everyone says it looks like a girl, so for now we talk about her as a 'she'. lol


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: mi dum dum :hugs: xxxxxxxx

CABS xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hi::hi::hi::hi: mmmwwwwhhhhaaaaaaaaaa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

mc i hope you are wrong :) lol

is everyone pretty much guessing boy for me? because of my weird shaped belly? lol


----------



## babydream

Oh there you are pheeeeebs, hello lovely:hi: We were posting at the same time :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: tunde..:hugs:...i think:pink: for you too...are you booking a private scan? we neeeeeeeeeed to know the gender...:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Phoebe you did mention me in your first post but im honoured i got an extra hug :rofl: you'll have to post some new piccies of Florence she must be growing fast now :happydance:

Babydream sorry dont know much about what you can claim but there is a questionaire on the goverment site, few questions and it automatically tells you what your entitled to :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes...i remember that rash thing you had.PUPPS:shrug:...it happens to mums of boys mainly apparently, and most of babies due in the august thread are also boys...not b/c your belly is a weird shape...it dont look odd to me, but it is BIG! :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Hi Aunty T xxxxxxxxx:hi::hi::hi::hi:
We're both well tyvm, lil miss is keeping me on the straight and narrow lol. Have u been to the direct.gov site??? that should tell u what entitlements u will get xxxx:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes im guessing boy too and 7lb 14oz... arrival 3 days late :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Phoebe you did mention me in your first post but im honoured i got an extra hug :rofl: you'll have to post some new piccies of Florence she must be growing fast now :happydance:
> 
> Babydream sorry dont know much about what you can claim but there is a questionaire on the goverment site, few questions and it automatically tells you what your entitled to :thumbup:

DOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::wacko::wacko::wacko: LOUSY BABY BRAIN!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

fortunately it was PR not PUPPS. dermatologist ended up deciding on PR and deciding there was nothing they could do for me except give me steroid pills to take for 10+ days. i said NO. worst 5 weeks of my life i think.


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: tunde..:hugs:...i think:pink: for you too...are you booking a private scan? we neeeeeeeeeed to know the gender...:thumbup:

Not sure MC, we'll see. I'd be very happy with a girl although i really don't mind at all. If it's a girl, it'll be defo daddy's girl just by looking at dh with the cats lol He's much more affectionate with Mimi while i am with George. Stupid comparison but i think he'd love his little girl. Would be easier with the names as we've been struggling with boy names. We think she'd be Isabella/Isabelle Julianne. I'd defo like Julianne/Julianna for middle name as that was my late grandma's name and this would be her first great grandchild who she soo wanted to see while she was alive, bless her.


----------



## Hopes314

:hi: miss you pheebyweeby


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> Oh there you are pheeeeebs, hello lovely:hi: We were posting at the same time :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i was in stealth mode!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> :hi: miss you pheebyweeby

Miss u too lovely xxxxxxxxxxxx

Have felt like my bloody arms have been chopped off not getting on here that often anymore:cry::cry::cry: Have missed so much on here and most of all i miss u all v.v.v.v.v.v.v.much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Hey Pheebs!
Yes i mentioned the CBFM but i decided i'm going to try the vitamins first then if it doesn't work i'll do CBFM fo our year TTC anniversary.


----------



## phoebe

puppycat said:


> Hey Pheebs!
> Yes i mentioned the CBFM but i decided i'm going to try the vitamins first then if it doesn't work i'll do CBFM fo our year TTC anniversary.

Hi hun, 
i thought it was u lol. i used the vits etc for at least a year along with the IC's. And fell fine with that. Had a mmc. And then after that i became more determined to fall again lol. Because i expect that being on this thread u have gathered what a bunch of poas addicts we are on here :haha::haha::haha: i used to buy my IC's and HPT's by 100's :rofl::rofl::rofl:
good luck sweety and i hope u dont need to get one hun xxxxx:thumbup::flower::thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

just had argument with OH, things tense here waiting for Ryhs....come on son...out time now!:growlmad: going for a soak in bath:wave::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

well car is getting scraped the heads have gone on it smokeing really bad well its back to walking one way i will lose weight haha x x x


----------



## puppycat

:cry: uti cramps and AF cramps :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

big :hugs: pc x x x


----------



## amommy

Wow congrats to all you girls who have gotten BFP!! Seems it has been quite successful!! Baby dust to those who are still trying!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...:hugs:

puppycat:hugs::flower: hope your cramps ease soon, im looking forward to your :bfp: this cycle:thumbup: make the most of :witch: you wont be seeing her for 9 months, im getting a good feeling about you this month!xx

amommy..:wave:

all other dingdongs...your tooooo quiet!!! :dohh: hope your all well!:hugs: to all xxx

asfm...up at 5am...slept right from just before 10pm..ahhhhhh...OH was asleep on the sofa when i got up..coincidence that i slept all night without getting woken:shrug: i think not!...i sooooo enjoyed rattling his shoulder and saying "get to bed" hahahahah :rofl: taste of his own medicine!:thumbup:...nothing on the labour front to report...sweep the day after tomorrow though!..like you didnt already know hee hee!:hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

:wave: morning, no AF getting a bit annoyed - I have cramps and feel bloated and got period spot (I battled it and it hasn't come up! hurrah!).. CD52.. come on AF I don't want to go to my first FS on my period..


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning :flower:

Quickly just to say got on well yesterday. Good news is Lily's is what they term 'pancreatic sufficient' in other words she is in the 5% of CF patients who have sufficient enzymes to digest their food. They think Lily developed a sodium imbalance through her lack of feeding and the hot weather so once her levels are in she should commence a replenishing medicine soon. So her poops and unsettledness seem to be caused by that and the reflux rather than the worse problem they expected with the pancreas. Also she has e.coli in her throat, they aren't treating it although it should be there as they believe its because of the reflux and she hasn't got a cough. Got all her other meds sorted so fx in a few days Lily should be the happiest and healthiest she has every been. The news about her pancreas is immense as it is indicating she has a mild version of the illness. I'm so happy :) 

Will read back later, really must get on for a while x


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: great news tink:happydance: :hugs::happydance::wohoo::yipee: xxxx

damita...have you tested?? :dust: xxx


----------



## Damita

No, no point no idea on ovulation.. :wacko:


----------



## laurah8279

Bloody hell ladies! You lot were chatty yesterday! I have tried to read back but I have already forgotten most of it! :dohh:

PC, :hugs: for the :witch: getting you. Defo :bfp: this next cycle :thumbup:

Phoebe, hi hun, good to see you on here :flower:

Babyd, how are you doing hun? Remembered you posted but cannot remember what you said :cry:

Hey Tink, good to see you on here regular again :happydance: hope you and babs are doing good today

Coral, how are you and babs doing today? :flower:

MC, that baby is making his way out of there early hours tomorrow morn so you best repack snacks! btw, love that you ate OH snacks and have left it as a surprise for him :haha:

Hopes, I think you be done and dusted by Friday night. Same as MC, repack your snacks!! :haha:

Hey to all other Ding dongs :hi:

Asfm, I have cried twice today :cry: Argued with ROb over money this morn and the fact that I feel he just isnt being supportive atm. I have a driving test coming up in two weeks, that appearance in court in two weeks time, trying to budget money for when I am off on maternity to pay bills etc and to buy baby stuff and get the carpets for the spare room and nursery, and nursery furniture, and Xmas presents! On top of that, I have to remind that I am also pregnant and trying my best to cope with it and the thought of looking after a tiny baby who is going to be completely dependant on me in less than 6 months!!! :cry:

Need hugs and reassurances girls...desperately!!! 

xxx


----------



## Damita

:hugs::hugs: :hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

Also, this is worrying me too, my bump seems to have disappeared today?!? 

I just have a podge again and not a bump? :nope:

xxx


----------



## puppycat

Bumps change all the time hun, depends where baby is hiding. He has lots of room in there right now x


----------



## laurah8279

Thanks PC. :flower:

Just feeling really emotional today and tired of having a million and one things to stress/worry about as well as being pregnant :cry:

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

dont worry by bump changed all the time at 17 weeks.it wasnt until 26weeks it has stayed the same,well by that i mean it hasnt shrunK :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Tink what FAAAAAAAABBBBB news Hun!!!!!!!!! So thrilled for you and sweet Lilypie. :wohoo::wohoo: 

Pc, hope your cramps ease up soon sweetie :hugs:

Damita, I agree with mc...might not hurt to test :shrug: when is your fs appt? 

MC!!!! I can't believe that little Rhys still hanging around and keeping you uncomfy and preggo....maybe taking after his daddy already :haha: well I guess either way, you only have a couple more days :yipee:

Hopes, thinking about you sweetie....hope you're doing alright :hugs:

Laura, it'll all come together sweetie. I know it's easier said than done, but seriously try not to stress too much. I know the idea of it all seems very overwhelming right now, but everything will come together in good time :hugs::hug:

Poppy, coral, how you sweeties today? :kiss:

Afm, I'm hanging out, waiting for a client to show up...first appt was already a no-show but I'm supposed to get paid anyway. :dohh: I'm feeling a little better today so hopefully bodynis starting to get used to the injects. Last night went fine, no problems :happydance: and tonight is LAST BCP :yipee::yipee: so should get af by end of the week!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## puppycat

Damita TEST!!


----------



## Hopes314

tink!! i am so happy to hear the good news about lily :hugs: :hugs: its about time some of this starts going your way!

laura i think mc and i used to talk about how our bumps were way smaller in the morning than at night lol. Normal!!

mc, today was the day i picked for you. get moving woman!

not much going on here, still feel like im period-ing. got back from my midwife appointment a bit ago, OH had her check me again but she was afraid of hurting me trying to reach way up there so she just said "i really dont want to do this to you, lets just assume you are about the same as last week" i drive an hour to get to this appointment, lady.. DO IT! whats she so worried about anyway, gonna have a baby coming out of there anytime now, dont think shes gonna do much comparable damage with her hand :rofl:

anyway, bump measures 40 weeks. yikes!


----------



## puppycat

Actually MC has been very quiet... Wonder if it's happening?


----------



## China girl

puppycat said:


> Actually MC has been very quiet... Wonder if it's happening?

Boy, I sure hope so!!!


----------



## China girl

Praise God Tink....That is wonderful news!!!!


----------



## Damita

No tests in the house, FS is on the 5th Sept so will wait...


----------



## Hopes314

thats very patient of you damita lol


----------



## caz & bob

hi: girls well not stopped all day car has gone now well were have in a chinese for tea yum yum tink great new hun :yipee: laura :hugs: damita :test: mc hope things have started hun hope 40 weeks defo not long then for you to x x x


----------



## Damita

:haha: I'm not that hopeful that's all..and no money for tests so it's good :)


----------



## poppy666

Tink what fantastic news to come back to, soooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you and all the family :yipee::yipee::headspin::dance::dance:

Damita :test::test::test::test:

Laura huge hugs :hugs: get yourself on ebay grab a bargain on nursery furniture, clothes etc..

PK and amommy :wave:

MC was gonna text you today see how you were whilst driving up to Durham but it was 7am :haha:

Hopes can understand how you measure 40wks pmsl your hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Everyone else ok?

Not much here just went to Durham not long back, miss madam been on my bladder all flipping day naughty girl :growlmad:


----------



## pk2of8

Well mc has been quiet since this morning....fxxxx she's busy pushing out that baby!!!! :haha:

So far, every single one of my appts today has been a no-show. It's a bit annoying but I'll take it as long as I still get paid. Supposed to. :shrug: otherwise, I just spoke to my FS office about cost of ivf and payment due at my next appt etc :wacko: and found out cost is about 2k less than they originally quoted me. :yippee: still expensive but 2k is a lot so relieved to get the little break.


----------



## Damita

That's good news about it costing less :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

nope sorry girls:nope: still preggo!!:dohh: thanks for thinking of me though:hugs::hugs:

poppy...thanx for the text, feel free to text at ANY hour, im usually up after 5am these days....:growlmad: but while im asleep i have my fone on silent, so dont worry about waking me:thumbup:..:friends:

how are all other dingdongs?? xxxx


----------



## puppycat

Ahhhh MC I was starting to get a bit excited!!


----------



## poppy666

Welcome back MC :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

i know PC you even spammed my FB wall:haha: thanx :flower:

poppy...if/when anything starts getting "iffy" ill be texting you...but what if its say....3am??? do i text? or leave it until a more respectable hour??...or just not bother...lol:dohh:...dont wanna text swear words at you at 3am:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

pmsl text whatever time MC im a terrible sleeper, between korben stirring for a bottle n looking for his dummy ' even tho its by his head' :dohh: this one jumping on my bladder i never get a full night sleep x


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: glad that will be over for me soon:thumbup: but just as the night feeds start!:dohh:...im just too excited for words TBH, overcome all emotional thinking of having him here rather than in my belly...**slaps herself**sort yourself out cabbage!:rofl: i cant believe its not going to be much longer and you will be anxious and excited for labour..:happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Aye, I spammed the cabbage :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Anyone ever feel baby fiddling down behind your pubic bone? pmsl ive had it since yesterday dont know wth she doing there :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

yep i get that...a rumaging feeling lol...

ok girls...dont panic when i go offline:rofl: but i gotta sleep:sleep: going for a bath n early night with book!:thumbup: :hugs: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Night MC have a hot chocolate too :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy yes i feel funny things going on behind pubic bone. i even get punches in the hip bones lol mw found a hand wantering around down there today


----------



## Hopes314

night mc. get that baby out.


----------



## poppy666

lol yep had the hip thing, must be her head moving around cos MW said she was head down n low when i went Monday... least she away from my ribs.


----------



## coral11680

Hey ladies,

TINK fantastic fantastic news sweetie.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:So pleased to hear this, I know that is a big thing fir lily and hopefully means a much happier lily :yipee: really chuffed for you hun:hugs::hugs:

Damita hope that witch stays clear for a long time and you have your own :baby: very soon. X

Laura, big hugs sounds like a stressful time,x

Mc hopefully this time tomorrow you'll be in labour or even better have your :baby: in your arms, I can't wait to see pics:happydance:

PK hi sweetie, glad your body is doing better adjusting to shots and great news that the ivf $2000 less:happydance:

Puppycat sorry for af cramps did the :witch: come? Hope not.:hugs:

Poppy how's you sweetie?

Hopes, wonder why the mw was afraid of hurting you? Seems strange, hopw things get moving for you very soon, I can't wait to see your baby and find out if you have a :blue: or :pink: bundle:happydance:

Not much new from me, boring day really. Might be going Thorpe park Friday with dh, step son and kids, my mum is watching the baby. Hopefully I'm healed enough to ride the big rides, I feel fine? X


----------



## puppycat

Yes Coral, she's definitely here hun xx


----------



## Hopes314

coral, since my cervix is posterior its hard to get to and she has short fingers lol so has to reallyyyy shove up there. but again, i drive an hour to get there, and theres going to be a baby coming out of there soon anyway, she might as well just go for it lol.


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties. :awww: mc i'm disappointed for you hun. was really hoping this was it. ah well :hugs: poor poppy, not getting any good sleep. i feel like you ladies with the little lo's right now...my 10yo dd finally has her own bedroom. first time in her life she's ever slept in a room by herself and she keeps sneaking out to sleep with her sister or waking me up in the middle of the night with "bad dreams" so i have to keep walking her back in there and tucking her in all over again :dohh: i hope she gets over it soon :wacko:

hopes, you can't be much longer either hun. i agree the mw should have gone ahead...wouldn't have hurt anything for you at this stage :haha:

coral, sounds like fun going to the theme park :thumbup: be a nice day with the "big kids" :hugs:

well, nothing new here. long work day, but good b/c we needed the money. pfft. i know i keep promising piccies of the new crib...my camera's memory card was full, so got a new one now. i should be able to do it tomorrow...have a pretty slow day. we haven't finished decorating or painting yet. that will take a while. so most of the walls are plain and bare right now. boring.com :haha: and i still have to get a couple of furniture pieces for the guest room, but we're mostly done with all of that, i suppose. dh is off taking dd1 to spend the night at a friend's house, so it looks like i'm going to have to do my own jab tonight :aargh: it's a tiny little needle and doesn't even hurt to go in, but it's the idea of purposefully jabbing myself with it that throws me off a bit. :dohh: all for a good cause i guess.....


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...

pk..how did you get on with the jabbing...if i had to do it id be the same..:argh: :hugs:

asfm...woke in the night to two big pains, think it was b/c i was laid down n HAD to pee too, so maybe just BH..:shrug: woke up to another "pain" a while back....went to pee and not had another since so idk...thought something was going on...maybe not:nope:..OH is at work today so im a bit nervous if it starts theres just me n connor here...anyway im prob being paranoid about BH..:haha: so im up at the usual un Godly hour...time for a :coffee:.....


----------



## mothercabbage

ok.... been timing these "pains"(i say pains they more like a cramp) for the past hour(ish) every 10 mins?? is that not a little regular for BH...im getting a bit....erm.....well you know..im gonna feel a dick if this isnt labour:dohh:..im starting to think maybe it is:shrug:...gonna see how it goes for the next hour.......


----------



## Damita

Ooooh how exciting MC :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

hmmmm, im not convinced yet damita...:shrug: seemed to ease off when i busied myself....maybe i am a dick :haha:
hows you today? xx


----------



## Damita

:haha: I'm good ta, I have a job interview Friday for a junior web developer :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: best of luck damita:yipee:


----------



## Damita

Thank you, hope it goes okay, any good questions to ask when they say have you got any questions?


----------



## puppycat

I hate that question!
I suppose if there's anything they haven't mentioned like parking, work hours, pension scheme, flexitime schemes.

MC i really hope those pains develop, my cousin still hasn't had her baby either, she was due the 8th


----------



## mothercabbage

the 8th!!!!!!!!...i hope it is something starting but like i said earlier...not convinced yet.....:nope: will keep you updated if anything else happens...still getting "pains/cramps" every 10 mins ish....xxx


----------



## coral11680

oh no puppy that :witch: is a pain, lots of :dust: for next cycle:hugs:

MC you're getting me all excited, keep us updated!:happydance:

PK can't wait to see pics of your huge house, I'm so jealous, I want to move back to the states and have a big house:brat: how did the jabbing go?

Hopes when is your next appointment? if you dont have baby by then make her check!:haha:

AFM I think I spoke too soon about the dentinox and colief helping. Keira sleeps fine at night and went from 10pm-3am without a feed then up at 5 grunting and straining, I cuddled her to sleep then she was up for a feed at 6.30 but wouldn't settle and was very uncomfy. By about 8ish she did poop but it seemed to hurt her and she still isnt totally happy, but just went to sleep in her pram:shrug: I have a feeling she'll be waking on and off, thats what shes been doing during the day and seems to have pains? Might try her on the comfort, any ideas anyone? Dr. Tink?:haha: xx


----------



## laurah8279

Morning ding dongs! :hi:

MC, its defo happening today! Told you it would be Thurs (although I did say early hours Thurs) :happydance:

Tink I am so so so so so happy for you and Lily!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

How are you doing Hopes? Hope you are ok and aren't too uncomfortable atm (probably the understatement of the year I know hun!) :haha:

Coral, have fun at the theme park, I am sure you will have a blast!!! 

Damita, good luck for your interview!! Remember, lots of eye contact, don't fidget around with your hands or anything like that and if you can't answer any of their questions, just say, could I have a moment to think about that please and answer at the end? They will love you for being confident enough to ask for time and any answer is better than a 'I am sorry, i don't know' :thumbup:

Hope all of you other ladies are ok today.

My bump seems to be a little more normal today, not going to panic about it anymore although I am now panicking about my weight. I have been weighing myself every week and checking online to see if my weight is normal for my stage as my midwife won't weigh me. She weighed me at my booking appointment at 8 weeks and because I was bang in the middle on the BMI chart, she said wasnt going to weigh me again, even when I asked her too last time. She says midwives do not weigh pregnant women at every appointment anymore. I have lost 4lbs since Sunday but I am still just bang on the bottom weight gain of the scale for my height and stage (at 18wks I should weigh between 149lbs - 153lbs, I weigh 148lbs as of 8am this morning).

Should I just stop weighing myself and forget about it? 

xxx


----------



## coral11680

oh yes Damita good luck for Friday I'll be thinking of you, Be confident hun xx

Laura, yes I would stop weighing yourself. If you are keeping food down and eating well, there should be nothing to worry about. When you go for your anomaly scan at 20 weeks the baby will be thoroughly measured and sure he/she will be fine hun. Just count yourdelf lucky you wont have tons of weight to lose:haha: I weight more than you now:cry: I'm 154lbs and was 140 before pregnancy:dohh: Ideally want to be 130/135 oh well, I need to join a gym or something.


----------



## coral11680

morning Pops hows things me darlin?


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

MC get scrubbing that floor :haha: hope this is it for you now eeckkkk :happydance:

Coral korben really settled on the comfort even tho it does stink n his nappies stunk to... but im not sure how it goes from BF to FF :shrug:

Damita good luck sweetie.. i hate interviews n that question ' Do you have any questions blahhh'. Can remember when i was younger on the form it asks what hobbies you have and i didnt have any at the time so i put Bird Watching, well in the interview the guys hobby was bird watching :dohh: so he asked me what birds i watched OMG i didnt know what to say and all i could think of was Magpies, blue tits, swallows etc :haha: think he knew id lied on form :rofl: Embarrassed.Com.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Damita

:haha:


----------



## laurah8279

coral11680 said:


> oh yes Damita good luck for Friday I'll be thinking of you, Be confident hun xx
> 
> Laura, yes I would stop weighing yourself. If you are keeping food down and eating well, there should be nothing to worry about. When you go for your anomaly scan at 20 weeks the baby will be thoroughly measured and sure he/she will be fine hun. Just count yourdelf lucky you wont have tons of weight to lose:haha: I weight more than you now:cry: I'm 154lbs and was 140 before pregnancy:dohh: Ideally want to be 130/135 oh well, I need to join a gym or something.

How tall are you though Coral? I am 5ft 6in

You will be fine, you should jsut go swimming. Nice and easy and best form of exercise too.

x


----------



## mothercabbage

just checking in....still getting pains, had to go lie down...pains were coming every so often but worse....maybe its just early labour b/c since i got up they seem to have eased off....:shrug: thanx for the text poppy...operation "evacuate Rhys" :haha:xxx


----------



## poppy666

:haha: if your still getting mild pains could be early labour :yipee::yipee::yipee: *come on Rhys get your skinny little ass out mummy wants to meet you* :haha:


----------



## poppy666

My ticker on the left gone funny, anyone else see it? or am i tripping :wacko: lol


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl:...hope its some kind of labour...hurts a bit :dohh::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i can see all your tickers poppy... 27 +3...88 days to go?? what you seeing?? x


----------



## poppy666

Grab every drug on offer pmsl...... just keep active today get him moving further down.

cant wait to see our first little boy ding dong :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

The first ticker on left is showing their main page, its not showing the ticker :shrug::shrug: noticed it on every member using that site. ahhh well nevermind


----------



## laurah8279

yeah mc! i told you he was coming today! woop woop! x x


----------



## poppy666

LOL Laura im still saying Sunday :dohh: im gonna be soooooooooooooo wrong :haha:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

Damita, good luck on your interview I know you will do fantastic!!:hugs:

Laurah, I hope you and your OH are okay now:hugs: I would stop weighing. Your exercising and taking care of yourself. But I can relate to worring about your weight. I'm 5"6 and fat(just being honest) I carry my weight well, so as I progress along in my pregnancy, weight will be my biggest concern.

Puppy, I have a good feeling about this cycle:hugs: Hope your doing well.

Coral, sorry Keira is being fussy. You say she is grunting...is there a stool softner she can take? Sounds like constipation:shrug: hope she feels better soon. 

MC, please tell Rhys its time to vacate the tummy!!:haha:

Pk, my 10 year would get up in the middle of the night and get in to bed with his brother. So, we just put them in the same room. He is sleeping a lot better now. DS1 hates it, but I said would you rather have him sleep with in the same bed or have him sleep in the same room in his own bed. So, I can relate. 

:hi:&:hugs: to all my DDs


----------



## coral11680

thanks pops might try the comfort if she doesnt get better soon.:thumbup:
:rofl: about bird watching:haha:

Laura I'm 5ft 5in.

MC I'm getting excited get your ball out and start bouncing!:haha:

China, hey hunny, Keira def isnt constipated she hs pretty runny poop actually, leaked twice yesterday:dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

been on the ball..if anything the pains have slowed right down n dont seem as sore....im not impressed with this baby:haha: another false start no doubt...roll on sweep tomorrow...surly that will get things going especially after this morning!....:dohh::dohh::dohh:...im gonna say early hours sunday.....dont think anything is going to happen today...:nope: its slowing down.......:cry:


----------



## poppy666

What time you having sweep? sure that will start it off xx


----------



## mothercabbage

ok....:argh: just been for 2nd No2 today (tmi):blush: sorry girls....start of bloody show coming away :happydance:...if nothing comes of these pains, tomorrows sweep just HAS to work:shrug: xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

1115am..sweep poppy :hugs: xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm just got back in form getting oh mums prezzie its her birthday tomorrow wooppp mc not long x x x


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ok....:argh: just been for 2nd No2 today (tmi):blush: sorry girls....start of bloody show coming away :happydance:...if nothing comes of these pains, tomorrows sweep just HAS to work:shrug: xxxxx

MC having a clear out woohoooo he's coming :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## caz & bob

:wohoo::dance::yipee: come on bby x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

mad heads:haha:...going to do a bit of tidying up...get active for half hour...ill be back!:thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Get tooooooooooooooooooo it MC he's on his way :haha: Too excited.Com :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Damita

How exciting!! He's coming :happydance:


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> thanks pops might try the comfort if she doesnt get better soon.:thumbup:
> :rofl: about bird watching:haha:
> 
> Laura I'm 5ft 5in.
> 
> MC I'm getting excited get your ball out and start bouncing!:haha:
> 
> China, hey hunny, Keira def isnt constipated she hs pretty runny poop actually, leaked twice yesterday:dohh:

Oh, my bad Coral:blush:


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties :hi:

doing jab on my own went fine. thank goodness! took a little bit to build up the courage and i was paranoid i didn't do it right, but all seems fine. :dohh: last night was last bcp too. :yipee: so glad that's done. i have a headache again today so trying to increase the amount of water i'm drinking. really nothing much else going on here. i don't go for my first u/s and b/w until aug 30 and it seems soooo faaar awaaaaayyyyy. :wacko:

mc, i still can't believe you haven't gone into full labor hunni. :hugs: can you get dh to come home early if you need him?? well, like poppy said, i'd be surprised if you don't go before sunday with your sweep tomorrow :hugs:

well, i started typing a while ago and got distracted watching something on tv and now i've lost the plot :dohh::haha:

laura, i wouldn't worry about the weight hun. like coral said, if you're holding down food, then that's what's important. baby will take what it needs no matter what :hugs: they always weigh us in the states, but not every week...just once a month with the usual appts for the first 7 months. it's not the most important thing. i've known people to lose weight during pregnancy and have no problems. :shrug:

coral, poor little keira...i hope she feels better soon or that switching her formula will make her feel better :hugs: honestly i feel kinda weird about posting the piccies of the house...i hope nobody feels like i'm bragging. we are truly just so blessed of God with this house. it's beyond anything I have ever dreamed possible and we really got an amazing deal on the cost, compared to the size. it's all just been God's doing, and we are SO thankful for it!!

poppy, how you feeling today hun? :hugs:

damita, i think you'll do great in your interview sweetie :hugs:

china, puppy...not sure who else i've missed this morning, but :hugs: i'm off to go take some piccies... :happydance::winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Im good Pk :hugs: glad your injection went smoothly. I forgot to take mine last night lol always doing that :dohh:

Thought of another name too, but OH thinks its a boys name Sydney Rose :shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

pk glad the jabs went fine hun yaya for last bcp good luck hun x x x


----------



## pk2of8

poppy, i'm SO paranoid about forgetting a shot and totally ruining my whole protocol. i guess one wouldn't ruin it, but i'm just so afraid of messing it up, i'm obsessive about getting it done on time every night! really i'm paranoid about a lot of stuff in the whole process, but i won't go there right now. :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Well done PK, braver than me! I couldn't have done it!

Just finished cooking a sponge for my nan, it's her birthday and apparently my cakes are light and fluffy so she preordered one. I'm going to attempt to ice it too - challenging myself! Why not eh! Could never do it for a living because people want too many fancy pantsy things now, it's a feckin cake!!! Lol 

CD3, AF is a breeze with this mooncup, love it! Been taking my EPO like a good girlie, got my pregnancare today so will stop folic acid and take those instead. Good times :D


----------



## poppy666

PK i wouldnt dare miss a shot with IVF :nope: but these only blood thinners so the occasional miss wont do me any harm, but yours would.


----------



## babydream

Oh I've only been lurking for a while but now i'm getting excited, come on MC we want that baby out now just as much as you do!!!!! Is Stevie home now???


----------



## pk2of8

thanks puppy...oh i forgot to mention to you, yes, don't take the epo past ov b/c it can cause contractions of the uterus. i took it for one cycle, and i believe i was having contractions of the uterus even before ov that cycle. i was significantly more crampy than i usually am (which is usually a lot anyway), but I think i'm also prone to contractions because of the pre-term labor i had before and stuff. anyway, so just make sure you do opk's or something so you know when you ov and switch to the flaxseed oil (that's the one, right?) :hugs:

poppy, yes, that's why i'm paranoid!! :dohh: 

hi babyd :hugs: i hope you're feeling better sweetie.

ok, going to post some piccies of the house in a mo...they're not very good....


----------



## laurah8279

argh! mc whats happening? i can't take the excitement! lol x x


----------



## babydream

Yes, poppy all the fruity tickers gone bonkers, they doing some website improvement. 

PK, well done with the injections, i don't think i could've done it for myself. When we had to talk about injections for ivf my dh was so excited, he said he'd love to give them to me lol 

Coral, you could try the Comfort i've used it a lot with the dentinox in it. But you don't use the dentinox and the colief together, do you. You shouldn't. Babies tend to get the most wind in the early hours in the morning that's when they get uncomfy. Put Keira on her tummy and stroke her back for a bit, when he went back to sleep then turn her back. Or try the 'colic hold' (tiger on a tree). Don't be surprised if her poo will be a bit greenish and stinky from the comfort it's ok. And i would recommend teat#2 with the bottle as it's ticker than the normal aptamil and won't flow enough on #1. Hope it'll help and she gets more settled.

Tink, fantastic news that Lily is getting better and it's just a mild form of CF. So relieved! She looks so peaceful in the sling lol

Damita, good luck with the interview tomorrow xx

Hopes, the mw really should have done that examination, you might have had your little bundle by now. lol xx

Puppycat, good girl taking all your vits i'm feeling positive about you this cycle. xx

CG, how are you feeling hun?? x

Laura, dh and i are really stressed about financials as i haven't been working for 2months and as i'm self employed i'm screwed. We have no money at all right now, going to asda to put my coins into the coinstar machine as things are that bad. I'm keen to start working again as i'm feeling much better but there's nothing around atm. No idea how we'll live when the baby comes. Really worrying, but thank god we are not arguing about it. Don't worry about your weight, it really varies i think, i'm 5'5 and 141lb now that i lost so much weight due to this sickness. I was 168lb a few months ago. 

Jenny, hope you ok, i know you are sick again, but please go to the doc and get some meds. xx

Love you all other ding dongs, hope all ok.

Asfm, nothing really, feeling nauseous a lot but not actually sick, just had a nice bath and managed to tidy myself up on the downstairs area. Dh and i haven't touched each other intimately since conception and i'm thinking it's time to resume things. Do you think it's okay now? And which position would you say the safest and most comfy at this stage? xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

BD no advice on the bedroom department i didnt dtd till week 22 and not done it since :haha: but with korben i just did any position n if it hurt didnt repeat that one :winkwink:


----------



## Hopes314

laura- i wouldnt worry about the weight situation much, my weight has been way off all along. i started out "underweight" around 110 lbs (im over 5'5), got lots of morning sickness and lost even MORE weight, and then gained back 40ish lbs, so was around 150lbs, and now im starting to lose it all again? Dunno, midwives weigh me at every appointment, but they never say anything so it must not really matter? Oh and despite all that, baby (AND my belly) have been measuring quite large all along! Take a prenatal vitamin, try to take good care of yourself, and LO will do great in there :)

MC you blew it, you were supposed to have this baby yesterday! Whoo but this could be IT!!!!


----------



## pk2of8

ok, the first pic is the house from the front.

second pic: the foyer and stairs from the front door

third pic: view of front sitting room and dining room beyond that, it's to the right of the stairs

fourth pic: the kitchen

fifth pic: the family room

like i said...everything is boring and dull and blah b/c we haven't finished decorating or painting and we still have boxes and other things to put up. oh well....:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9417.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 11









IMG_9416.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 11









IMG_9413.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 11









IMG_9414.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 10









IMG_9415.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hopes314

beautiful pk!


----------



## poppy666

PK your house is beautiful and massive, houses in America are so much nicer than over here... jealous YES, think i need to move abroad lol. Something like that over here would cost over a million pounds :cry:


----------



## puppycat

Dude your house is chuffin huge!!!!


----------



## pk2of8

thanks sweeties :hugs::hugs::hugs: it is big, even by standards here, but it's not one of the super expensive, rich kinds of houses here. i'll post some piccies of the bedrooms next... :flower:


----------



## puppycat

If you post any more pictures i'm moving in!!


----------



## poppy666

Oh im coming to live with you lol why dont we have houses like that over here, look at all your garden space. Im in a scanky terraced house with a back yard :cry:


----------



## puppycat

Wss ^


----------



## caz & bob

aw pk love your house hun really nice and big x x x


----------



## pk2of8

ok, first pic is the loft upstairs for the kids...

second pic: master bedroom...i have a huge space on the other side of the room across from the bed...enough to make a sitting room or to put a baby crib (or 2 :winkwink:) for the first couple of months :happydance:

third pic: dd3's bedroom (hard to tell in the pic but walls/canopy are lavender)

fourth pic: ds's bedroom

fifth pic is dd2's bedroom. it's not a good pic. she has a desk under the loft bed and the wall you can't see has chalkboard paint so she can write on it. i'll post that and dd1's bedroom in a mo...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9406.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 10









IMG_9405.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 10









IMG_9408.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 10









IMG_9409.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 10









IMG_9410.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pk2of8

ok last 2...dd2's chalkboard wall, and dd1's bedroom/chalkboard wall

if any of you girls are in Florida you have to come visit me!!!!! :thumbup:

poppy, we want to change all the landscaping in the front of the house. i hate all those bushes and stuff right up against the house like that. i don't know what we'll do quite yet, but i don't like it, so maybe in the spring we'll make some changes :winkwink: 

there's still lots we want to do for "upgrades"...we are going to screen in the back porch...it has a covered patio right now, but i want it screened to keep the bugs out when we're grilling. we're going to finish fencing the back yard. right now the neighbors have a fence and there's a fence at the rear ofthe property, so we just need another side and gates, and i want to do that before we do other stuff. and then eventually i want to upgrade the kitchen counters (and master bath) to marble, stain the kitchen cabinets to a darker wood, stuff like that. it will be a slow process, but we're so happy and thankful for it all :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9411.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 8









IMG_9412.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## caz & bob

aw lovein your house lovely hun x x x


----------



## pk2of8

thank you caz hunni :hugs: when are you supposed to test hun?


----------



## China girl

Pk, nice home:thumbup:

Come on Rhys!!!

:dust:
Caz

BD, I'm doing okay...just feel sad, don't know why:shrug:

Puppy, where is my cake:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey honeypots, bad day with the Lily pie, she's not happy today lol oh well 

Just scanned over the posts in lighteneing speed, MC soooo excited !!!!!! I so hope this is it for you, way too excited :loopy: PK, loving the house !!! ok will log on later when the screaming has stopped x


----------



## babydream

Omg! I announced it on facebook!!! Dh is going to kill me!!! He didn't want me to, oops!!

PK, your house looks awesome hunni, i love the houses in the US, i'm sooo jealous!! lol

Tink, sorry you're not having a good day, hope it get better soon xxxxx

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## poppy666

lol well done babydream i need to go look on fb :haha:

Tink hows Lilyanne now?


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:all....still in one piece but feck me it hurts, the pains not regular and not lasting too long now...but plug is still coming away....its a bloody mess!:haha:...just a quickie...gotta go...another pain coming.....will update when i can....xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Its a bloody mess pmsl like it...... good luck lovely :hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

great news MC can't wait to hear that he has arrived safe and sound. Hope you have a nice easy labour :happydance:

Tink, poor Lily :awww: 

Keira has been unsettled too but gave her a bath and put her to bed now, fingers crossed she sleeps well. x

Poppy I like Sydney Rose


----------



## poppy666

Coral she not going to have a name at this rate honestly..... lol she been bad today jumping on my bladder ive actually had to get to bathroom pretty quick :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

mc not long wooppp i say tomorrow you will start x x x


----------



## laurah8279

gorgeous house pk!

mc...yeyyyyyyyy! too excited for you! good luck sugar and hope all goes smoothly. take care of yourself and babs.

thanks everyone for making me feel better. love you all :hugs:

x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Aw Laura whats up honey? not been able to keep up - sorry :hugs: x

MC "oooh BABY BAAAAAYBE, B BAYBE BAYBE! oooooh BABY BAAAAAAYBE, B BABY BAYYYYYYBE .... Ahhhhhhhhh, PUSH IT! :haha: Ahhhhhhhhh, PUSH IT! :rofl:(Salt n Pepper)" You go girl!!!! :loopy: x

Coral, Dr Tink is all out of ideas for our bubbas, nothing has helped Lily today. She has had 2oz milk since 1pm, and screamed for about 4 hours. Eventually put her in the baby sling and she went straight off, bloody glad I have that thing. She's now spoilt rotten but at least she gets a few happy hours tightly wrapped and carried about and my washing gets done x

Popsy, Lily aslllllllep at last zzzzz hows you? x


----------



## puppycat

Oooooooh MC exciting times!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream, thanks honey. Any ideas with Lily? I think getting her into a good routine will help a little cause even though she's in pain with the reflux and constipation I'm sure she will do better if she doesn't get over tired and such. I did the GFord CLB (wont let me post her full name on here for some reason) with the others but she wont stay awake as long as the routines in the book so they aren't working. Ooooh I'm gonna go on FB now x


----------



## caz & bob

pk i am testing tuesday if no :af: hun x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooooooh not long now then Caz! :dust: honey, hope its finally your month!!!!!! x


----------



## babydream

Tink, i just messaged you on fb, let me know if i can help with anything else. xxx


----------



## Hopes314

MC excited for you!!! Hope we will get lots of updates! :)
^ what time is sweep tomorrow if she makes it to then anyone know?

Tink :hugs: wish I could offer some suggestions for you and Lily but I know nothing about babies :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

YOU ARE A STAR BABYDREAM :) thanks xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I have 11am in my head Hopes, dunno If I'm right? and thanks, me n Lilly will get there :) x


----------



## poppy666

yeah 11.15am unless i get a text early hours :haha:


----------



## coral11680

babydream, share the secret then :haha: I need help too, Tink glad Lily finally fell to sleep.xx

PK Goregeous house, I'm so jealous :)


----------



## babydream

coral11680 said:


> babydream, share the secret then :haha: I need help too, Tink glad Lily finally fell to sleep.xx
> 
> PK Goregeous house, I'm so jealous :)

Lol, Tink needed help with reflux, Coral i posted earlier for you here about Keira. Did you read it? If there's anything else let me know xx


----------



## poppy666

Right Dr Tink and Nurse Babydream what can you get for Restless legs omg they doing my head in :cry:


----------



## babydream

Poppy i have them sometimes, soooo annoying. I have no idea what to do about it. I tried walking around a bit when it happened or keep contracting the muscles in my legs but no clue what else could be done. Thank god i don't have them often, but it sure is a pain in the ass. xx


----------



## poppy666

BD Its very common in 3rd Tri so your gonna get it lol hated it with korben.


----------



## puppycat

Oh I suffer terrible with this. Runs in my family though. I know how annoying it is. There's nothing really you can do I don't think x


----------



## babydream

Better go to bed. I promised dh some loving tonight, finally. Oh i have stagefright now, it's been so long. pmsl

MC if i dont' catch you beforehand, good luck with the sweep tomorrow, will be thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxx

Night night all xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Night BD errmmmmm enjoy rest of your evening lol x


----------



## poppy666

Just an update:

MC getting some pain that are hurting a lot, but not regular. Aww bless :hugs: Actually her words ' Fuckin Owwwwwwwwww' :haha:


----------



## babydream

Enjoy?? Haha, we couldn't concentrate, it's just feels too weird!! 

Come on MC!! It's all good now!!! There will be a baby tomorrow, right on time!!! I'm so excited for you!!! 

Hi mrswil!


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties....ohhh mc i'm so excited for you lovely!!! i can't wait to see little Rhys!!! :kiss::hugs:

thank you girlies for all your sweet comments about the house :hugs: 

nothing else new here...jab time in 50 minutes..... :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Have no tips for restless legs gals, I suffered real bad in pregnancy, kept me aggrivated all evening and laying sleepless at night :growlmad: But you all have my sympathy :hugs: x

Thank you nurse babydream :hugs: Lily settled enough for a good sleep last night (despite spending much of the night on my chest) :haha: She does settle well on her own if she's not refluxing, so FX she will be back in her cot tonight. Plan today is little and often feeding. Because she would barely feed for more than a few mins at a time i had been spacing the feeds out so she would be really hungry and take a good feed. Might invest in a TT anti colic bottle also x

Morning everyone else, awaiting the big news!!!!! so hope MC is on her way at the very least and if its too painful is hooked up to a nice epidural having a brew xxxxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Any MC updates?
No plans for today, would stay in bed if i could. Meh.


----------



## laurah8279

Morning ladies! 

I was literally fighting to get logged on to find out if MC had officially met babs!! :happydance:

All sorts Tink! Financial worries, worried about my weight as my midwife refuses to weigh me so I have been weighing myself each week and it fluctuates loads, Rob and I argued over money/him playing golf, I have started suddenly feeling really anxious and having mini anxiety attacks about giving birth and looking after the baby (worried I am going to do it wrong!)...basically, just being a massive drama queen atm!! :haha:

Ooh, Caz, excited for Tues!!! Yeeeyyy! Got a good feeling about it!!! 

How are the rest of you lovely ladies? 

xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well started spotting so think :af: is on its way i have 100mg left of clomid i dont no weather to take the 100mg are split it to 50mg at 3_7 in stead of 2-6 god nos when i o must of been early i will have to get some opks for this month i think 100mg is to much tbh not had a sniff of a bfp these 5 month with 100mg x x x


----------



## babydream

BREAKING NEWS!!!!​

Rhys arrived at 10.04am this morning weighing 8lb7oz!!!!!!!!!!!

MC and baby are both doing well :happydance:​


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: 
Well done MC! My cousin's baby arrived today too, a little boy but don't have any more detail than that. X


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: baby Rhys is here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

*WOOOHOOOOO CONGRATULATIONS MC *

Think i guessed 8lb 11oz not far off :wacko::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Hopes314

no way!!! CONGRATS MC!! anyone else feel like that was so quick!? i guess prob not MC lol ahh so excited i want pics! :)


----------



## babydream

Well, MC went into hossy at 4am. So, can we say it was fairly quick?? Well done to her! Finally relieved lol


----------



## poppy666

Hope MC broke the chain now for bad labours :haha:

Hopes your next :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

lol dunno poppy, at the rate ive been going youll be before me :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

:cloud9: Congratulations MC :cloud9:

Glad your labour went swiftly and you finally have Rhys in your arms :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## poppy666

:haha: you baby be teething before this one arrives lol Need some more BFPs in here now ladies :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!

Just a quick selfish post to let you all know im feeling a little better today not been sick since last night so maybe the tablets are working now, fingers crossed! Have a sore head and hardly passing any urine but i think thats due to the dehydration so my mission today is to drink.
On the bright side im in the second trimester today  
Miss and love you all lots DD's xxx


----------



## Hopes314

jenny congrats on second tri and glad you are feeling better!


----------



## poppy666

Yes Jenny get that water down you missy and Happy 14wks lovely :happydance::hugs:


----------



## babydream

Glad you feeling a bit better Jenny, yes, drink drink and drink. If water doesn't taste good (it didn't to me) then try some squash in it for some taste, that worked for me. And if you try some clear veg soup that should help too. Yaaay for 2nd tri! Sickness, it's time to pee off!!!!! xx

Yes hopes, you are next. I think you'll surprise us too. Wishing you a quick delivery, come on now lol

Hi pops, how are you today????

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## poppy666

Im good BD had a lie in since OH home, just breathless today arghhh hate it, but hey ho going to buy some baby clothes this weekend n new steriliser i think.

You feeling ok?


----------



## China girl

CONGRATS TO YOU MC!!!!!!!

Jenny glad your feeling better, and YAY 2nd tri!!!

Hope your next!!!:happydance:

:hi:BD & poppy and all the DDs, hope you all are well.


----------



## caz & bob

congrats mc well done aww look forward to the pic x x x


----------



## laurah8279

Congrats MC 

:happydance::dance::wohoo::happydance::dance::wohoo::happydance::dance::wohoo:

Well done honey, cannot wait to see piccies of your beautiful bouncing baby boy!! 

Glad you are feeling better Jenny, congrats on 2nd Tri too hun!! :thumbup:

Hi all other Ding Dongs :hi:

Hope you are doing well today.

I freaking lurrrrvvvvvee Fridays!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## laurah8279

Changed my avatar to 18 week bump pic from today :thumbup:
xx


----------



## poppy666

Been talking to MC and she send's her love, she tired but cant sleep. Too excited bless her :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw get some rest mc you need it x x


----------



## phoebe

CONGRATULATIONS CABS XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

MY DUMDUM'S HAD HER BUBBA AT LONG LAST WOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!
So pleased for u and Darling Rhys
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:
:crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## MommyV

Congrats MC so glad that you and Rhys are doing well!!

Jenny yay for being in 2nd tri and it's good that you're feeling better

Hopes you're next hopefully your little one will be here soon


----------



## poppy666

MommyV hope your well sweetie :hugs:

Nice to see you Phoebe hope Florence us well x


----------



## sleeping bubs

OH WOW CONGRATS MC  


:happydance::happydance::crib::crib::hug::hug::crib::crib:

Little Rhys finally here 

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## MommyV

Thanks Poppy! How are you holding up? I've been getting plenty of cramping and low back pain but I know it's because I'm not drinking enough water. I bought some stuff to put in my water today. I hate water but hate the pain and discomfort even more when I don't drink it. I also have my son's 5th birthday party on Sunday I can't believe that he is going to be 5 and I have so much work to do to get ready for it. I'm going to go make his cake now and get my house cleaned up. I'm also thinking about using cloth diapers for my daughter until she is potty trained and for the new baby in November. Any of you other ladies on here using cloth diapers?

Tink I hope that you and Lily are hanging in there. I'm glad that you found the wrap to use with her those things are great and I definately plan to use one with Rebekah

Coral- I just wanted to say that Kiera is so cute and I hope that you can figure out how to get her a little more comfortable it sounds like maybe a change in formula would help

Pheobe- glad that you and Florence are doing well she is so precious

Caz- sorry about af I hope that you can get that much deserved bfp soon


----------



## poppy666

Know what you mean about drinking water i hate it too and never drink enough, probz why i get so much braxton Hicks :dohh: Hope everything goes ok for your son's 5th birthday sweetie :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hey girls,

Mommyv, nice to see you keep drinking hun it's important. Hope you have a great day on sunday, happy b'day for your ds. I love the name Rebekah!

Hi phoebe darling, hope all ok with you and Florence xx

Hey poppy, are you feeling better? 

Hope everyone is ok xx

I've been feeling shitty today. My stomach hurts been very tired and had a headache. Plus the nausea, yuk, i don't know what to do with myself. Might have an early night, dh watching Transporter 3, as much as i adore the guy in i can't be bothered now lol xxxx


----------



## babydream

MC, hope you and Rhys are doing well, hope they let you out of hossy today and happily resting at home. Love you loads chicken! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah im breathing again lmao, you need to get yourself to bed sweetie :hugs: Seem each Trimester has its horrid points eh? Think im starting to feel it more now compared to 1st & 2nd Tri.. be glad when its over was never a fan of the pregnancy part :haha: sounds aweful that but not being ungrateful it just gets harder.


----------



## puppycat

Looking at bikes, need to replace my one now I've had my cheque. IT's so hard when you know NOTHING about bikes :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

got home a bit ago...happy as a pig in shit, tired and sore here though so going to read back and will post pics tomorrow......:happydance:.......never made it to the sweep then!!!!:haha: and well done to my amazing due date baby!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee::happydance:


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo:
Hey you!!


----------



## poppy666

Woohooooooooooooo proud of you sweetie :hugs::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx poppy...:wave: pc....i just cant believe how fast it went from thinking..ok this IS it...hospital.....drugs....baby!...job done!!!:happydance:...got a few good pics..cba tonight...but will sort and post them when i get a min...Rhys is a little love...such a quiet happy boy...so far! :haha: connor said "hello baby" and tried to give him his bottle :awww: bless him xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww bless little Connor :hugs: cant wait to see pic's and bet he looks like his big brother x


----------



## puppycat

Can't wait to see pics either, I bet he's bloody lush!
Well done Cabs, you did a cracking job!


----------



## MommyV

awww MC so glad to hear that you're home enjoying your little boy I'm glad that he's being good for you so far and that's so sweet that Connor is already trying to help can't wait to see your pics tomorrow

BD- hope that your nausea goes away soon that is no fun hopefully you'll be feeling good in a few weeks and it lasts a little while

Poppy- glad to hear I'm not the only one having trouble drinking water my dr.'s office told me that I should be drinking a gallon a day I believe that is around or maybe more than 2litres there is no way that is going to happen but if I drink until I have to pee a lot then I seem to be okay have you started getting any baby stuff ready yet? We haven't I think that I'm going to start in September I have to move my daughter in with my son and then paint a couple of wall in my daughter's room which she wrote on with marker then drag all the baby stuff down from the attic but dh will help me with everything except for sorting all the stuff and washing so it shouldn't be too bad


----------



## poppy666

I couldnt drink that much daily lol, i drink a lot of tea daily thats about it for fluids. Im trying to find another house atm so cant buy much really, plus waiting for winter clothes to come into the shops so probably be October before i buy properly :shrug:

Too over-crowded my house, korben still in my room :dohh: I cant put the two eldest boys togethor because they're 18 and 19 so need their privacy arghhhh only 13wks to go too, but 11wks if she comes when im given a sweep at 38wks.


----------



## Hopes314

aww mc glad you are already home! i know where i'm at, they keep you for 2 days for a regular birth and 3-4 for a csec, you are lucky to be home so quick after all of it!

no news here. was supposed to have a nice night with OH but he fell asleep. as usual. i of course am not sleeping because i am huge and uncomfortable and cant stop peeing. tired of this shit.


----------



## coral11680

Congrats mother cabbage!! So happy to hear it's over and baby Rhys is in your arms:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee:xxxxxx

Sorry wasn't on yesterday and of course missed it all:dohh: I went to Thorpe park for the day, I'm so tired.
My mum watched the baby and she was very unsettled, so going to switch her to c&g comfort today and fingers crossed it helps her.

Hi all ding dongs! :hi:

Babyd yes did see your advice thanks sweetie. Xx


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx coral:happydance: ill be posting pics as soon as my mum n dad have been to meet him...feels wrong to show him off b4 theyve seen him...silly i know, but im a cabbage ...what can i say:haha:...he slept from 12pm until 630am....good baby....:thumbup:..im so in love...ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh wow MC congrats again can't wait to see photos 

Mummyv I am using cloth nappies with Mckenzie during the day and disposables at night. We have a mixture of Ebays pocket nappies, Mothercare smart nappies, one Flip nappy and use terry nappies too. I love using them just an extra wash every 2 days and I haven't brought disposable nappies for a while!! 

Coral how is little Kiera?? Glade u had fun at thorpe park

Hopes hope you haven't got long to wait

Poppy how are you?

and Everyone else HI


----------



## coral11680

hi mommy v how are you?

SB Keira is ok but switching her formula today and hope it helps her belly a bit, thanks, how are you and Mackenzie?

MC :awww: can't wait to see him, bet he's adorable like your other kids xx :kiss:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey coral hope the milk helps u changing to comfort? Yer Mckenzie is ok cut down his naps so going asleep much better at night. Can't believe he is going to be two in less than 3wks where does the time go!!


----------



## phoebe

Good mornings one and all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:

Wow Cabs cant believe ur home already. How sweet Connor wants to be a part of the caring team lol. Congrats again darling, cant wait to see piccys of ur wee lil man xxx:happydance::friends::happydance::kiss::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Corally, i hope the change in formula works for darling Keira. have packed in the Bf now as Florence is such a vicious feeder. My poor :holly: are mangled lol. But i gave it a good shot at 8 wks. hope ur well and enjoyed thorpe park xxx:hugs::flower::kiss:

Sleeping hi hunny how are u and Mackenzie? Hope all is well with u lovely xxx:hugs::flower::kiss:

Hopes ur next :yipee: so looking forward to seeing what flavour u have been baking. The last weeks/days are such a chore. But it'll be all worth it and u forget once u see ur lil :baby: hugs :hugs::flower::kiss:

Babyd sorry to hear the sickness is playing u up, hope it passes soon sweetheart. Ur scan piccy is gorgeous. Will u be finding out what flavour ur cooking? or flying team :yellow: big hugs and get well soon xxx:kiss::hugs::flower:

Popsicle hey hunny how are u doing? Hope u and bump are well. Good luck with the house hunting. hows our Korben? big hugs xxx:hugs::kiss::flower:

PK my my what a fantastic house:happydance::flower: It is beautiful my sweet. cor if i had the dough i'd be over in a shot and u would have new lodgers:haha: Hows the injections going? so rooting for lovely, like China u have been so patient and nothing but kind and supportive to us all. Cant wait for u to get ur BFP!! Big hugs xxx:hugs::flower::kiss:

Caz ss for Af. All the very very best for this cycle lovely. Keep yer pecker up and loadsa sticky baby dust for u xxx :dust::dust::hugs::kiss::flower:

MommyV Howdy stranger, hope all is well with u and bumpkins i love the name u have picked very pretty big hugs xxx:hugs::kiss::flower:

Tinkerbell Hi sweety sorry i've not been in touch lately, but i hope u and Lily are thriving and doing well. Have stopped BF now as Florence just seems to be in a constant growth spurt lol. Taking 5oz 5-6 times a day. Also is it at all possible for her to be teething already do u think? As she's always gnawing at her hands, dribbling loads, flushed cheeks and irritable . she is such a strong lil thing too, dreading the jabs next wk. Big hugs for u and darling Lily xxx:hugs::kiss::flower:

Hi Puppycat. Hope all is well with u and Laura. Happy bike hunting lol. big hugs xxx:hugs::kiss::flower:

Laura hi hun, hope all is well with u and bumpkins. Love ur new avatar. Cooking along nicely there:winkwink: big hugs xxx:hugs::kiss::flower:

The BIGGEST, FATTEST and SQUEEZIEST HUGS To China, Damita, Lupine, Regal, Lew, PJ, LadyB, Jenny and all my darling DD's loadsa love to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## puppycat

Wow phoebles that is an epic update!

MC i can't wait to see photos, i am far too broody for words right now.

I did manage to find a bike i really like, text the guy but no reply. Think i'm going to phone in a bit. I want that bike!


----------



## phoebe

hehehehehe i have me moments PC all or nothing atm lol, taking advantage of lil un being asleep. Hence the big post:haha::haha: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

just sent OH to get mum n dad...mum too excited...keeps crying on fone to me :haha:...will be back with pics when they leave....just going to take them off camera n phones now!:happydance: hope all ding dongs are well, im going to dope up on pain killers..tummy is sore, blooming "after" pains...ouchy! xxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yeah..hopes...get your avatar changed!!! worked a treat for me :haha: xxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Awww MC, love the siggy! Hope you having a good time with your parents, bless your mum, no wonder she cries i did too when i heard your news lol

Phoebe, that is really all or nothing lolol! Glad to hear Flo is ok and things are good xx

Coral, hope you had a great day at Thorpe Park, i've been there years ago with friends and had a blast! Loved it! Sorry Keira is unsettled lately, C&G suppose to be the best formula around hope it'll help, keep using dentinox with it. 

Tink, hope you had a relaxing evening in your friend's tent lol Hope Lily is okay xx

Popsy you ok today hun? 

Hopes, i would follow MC's advice. Change your avatar lol xx

Hi to all other DDs!

I had an uncomfortable night, went to bed early but didn't sleep until about 1.30-2am. My stomach just wasn't right and needed lot of pillows under my head and couldn't lay on my sides. This morning i had a huge diarrhoea. What the heck did i eat yesterday???? Dh seems to be getting a cold with sore throat i told him to stay away from me. I was so careful not to let him breath on me at night. lol Although, i remember mw telling me that nurofen was ok after 12wks. Did you get the same info????


----------



## mothercabbage

heres my new boy:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P8190001.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 13









P8190005.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 14









P8190011.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Hopes314

aww mc what a cutie, look at those cheeks! he looks so tiny with you holding him like that


----------



## China girl

:hi::wave: ladies,

WOW MC, I can't believe your home already!!!. Glad you and Rhys are doing well. How sweet of Conner to want to feed his little brother:hugs: Enjoy your time with your family and I can't wait to see pics of the lil guy :hugs:

Puppy, I sure hope you get that bike:thumbup:

Coral, glad you had a good time at the park. Hope Keira does better on the new formula:hugs:

Phoebe, your just too sweet. Florence is so blessed to have a loving and caring mum like you. I have been feeling sad and depressed the whole week, but your loving posts sure do cheer me up...Thank you:hugs:

BD, :hugs: honey you have had it rough, I hope all this MS eases up in the 2nd tri so you can enjoy your pregnancy...MS kicks rocks!!! Keeping you in my prayers that you will find a job and your finances will get better:hugs:

Tink, hope you and Lily are doing well.

:hugs:Poppy,PK,Regal,Caz,Laurah,Hopes,SB,Lupine and all DDs:hugs:


----------



## China girl

MC, you have a very, very handsome son honey!!! Good job and those cheecks I bet your eating them up!!!

Congrats again MC!!!:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Awww Cabs Rhys is adorable can i have a bite lol. Those cheeks are sooooooooooo cute :happydance::happydance::awww::awww::awww:xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> :hi::wave: ladies,
> 
> WOW MC, I can't believe your home already!!!. Glad you and Rhys are doing well. How sweet of Conner to want to feed his little brother:hugs: Enjoy your time with your family and I can't wait to see pics of the lil guy :hugs:
> 
> Puppy, I sure hope you get that bike:thumbup:
> 
> Coral, glad you had a good time at the park. Hope Keira does better on the new formula:hugs:
> 
> Phoebe, your just too sweet. Florence is so blessed to have a loving and caring mum like you. I have been feeling sad and depressed the whole week, but your loving posts sure do cheer me up...Thank you:hugs:
> 
> BD, :hugs: honey you have had it rough, I hope all this MS eases up in the 2nd tri so you can enjoy your pregnancy...MS kicks rocks!!! Keeping you in my prayers that you will find a job and your finances will get better:hugs:
> 
> Tink, hope you and Lily are doing well.
> 
> :hugs:Poppy,PK,Regal,Caz,Laurah,Hopes,SB,Lupine and all DDs:hugs:

Hey china, whats getting u down honey?? xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Bike's sold :cry:
Back to the drawing board then....
MC he's a little chunk isn't he, i love chubby cheeks. Makes me want hugs x


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> Hey china, whats getting u down honey?? xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:

Everything it seems like. I will be better in a few weeks. Just pray that I come out of this lil funk I'm in:hugs:


----------



## China girl

puppycat said:


> Bike's sold :cry:
> Back to the drawing board then....
> MC he's a little chunk isn't he, i love chubby cheeks. Makes me want hugs x

Sorry Puppy:hugs:
Keep looking I know the right bike is out there screaming"PUPPY...I'M RIGHT HERE GIRL....COME TAKE ME HOME!!!!":haha:


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> Hey china, whats getting u down honey?? xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Everything it seems like. I will be better in a few weeks. Just pray that I come out of this lil funk I'm in:hugs:Click to expand...

I shall send u over some get out of funk vibes. Keep ur chin up sweety xx:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

hes scrummy isnt he! :happydance:...ok...hopes the show is yours...labour time...lets go!!!!!!!! jusmp on the spot...run in circles :wohoo:...:yipee: baby time! x


----------



## phoebe

Indeed he is Cabs Nom Nom........................:haha::winkwink: xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

And u look gorgeous too, so radiant and happy xxx:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## China girl

phoebe said:


> And u look gorgeous too, so radiant and happy xxx:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I agree Phoebe, MC looks beautiful:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THIS GIRLS?


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: thanx girls...:hugs:

pc...scary bike!!!..looks good though:thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

OMG MC Rhys is soooooooooooooooooooo cute, he's gorgeous :kiss: you look fab in the avatar picture lovely :happydance: After pains eh? Ugh not looking forward to them again.


CG no words just some cyber hugs coming your way :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope your ok.

Phoebe hows Florence doing on the FF? lovely to see you :kiss:

PC sorry to hear about the bike :hugs:

Nothing new here just plodding on :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl just got in now from shopping i am going Chinese for tea its only a mile down the road love this walking i have lost 5lb with all my walking haha dont no weather to take me clomid 2-6 or 3-7 what do you girls think aw mc hes lovely awww x x x


----------



## poppy666

Caz CD3-7 :thumbup: i had chinese last night.


----------



## babydream

Hey all,

MC, i love Rhys's chubby cheeks, how adorable! I've just seen the other pics on fb. I don't think i'll dare put up a pic of me after birth, i bet i'll look like shite lol You really look amazing! xx

PC, sorry the bike was gone but the one you showed us looks pretty good too. Go for it!

BTW girls, i just had a look at MC's scan pic on fb from 11w6d and seems like she had a girly nub there! Looks the same as mine to me!! But she had a boy. So i guess it can go either way???? Oh i settled on a girl now lol


----------



## poppy666

BD Everyone on here and in-gender guessed boy for me.... how wrong :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Lol, well it's a bit of fun to keep you guessing, you going to find out?
I put a bid on that bike, found a company selling brand new ones but the woman was so rude on the phone I decided they can jog on!!


----------



## babydream

Well, just been talking about it with dh. If we can't see anything on 20wk scan and can't convince the sonographer to 'wink' at me at some pont then we'll just wait and see. Secretly i had a look at private gender scans and the cheapest i found was £75. We'll see how financies go, i might just cry it out and blame it on my hormones lol ;-)


----------



## poppy666

Thats cheap BD.... you could always put a fiver away or give it someone to look after till 20ks and you will have saved half up.


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

MC you look fantastic in your avatar pic, little Rhys is so handsome and god damn cute! :awww: you did a great job, did you get your epidural in the end and was it worth it?xx

Phoebe hi Hun, glad to hear you are well and well done for sticking with the BF for as long as you did, it is hard and I only managed 4 weeks or so. Are you on all formula now then? How is Flo adjusting to it?x

Babyd I think girl but nub theory is not 100% I just HAD to know and had private scan in dartford, for £65:thumbup: 

Poppy did we all guess boy on your nub? I can't remember? How are you feeling anyway Hun?

SB glad all is ok with you.

Puppycat motorcycles scare me:haha: funnily enough dh is selling his 76 Harley davidson sportster right now, it's in his mums shed and she's moving soon and he has no use for it.

What did I miss? I do apologise, oh CHINA hope you feel better soon sweetie:hugs:

Afm I switched Keira over to c&g comfort. I'm trying it without any dentinox or colief at first and see how that goes before I add anything. I think it's too early tell yet but she was unsettled all morning. She did have her secon feed at 12.45 and has been sleeping since so hopefully she's feeling better:cry: well see. Xx


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh coral sure she'll settle soon bless her :hugs:

Not sure of guesses on this thread but when i posted it on forum all said boy lol


----------



## MommyV

Awww MC Rhys is so cute and you look great in that pic and so very happy I'm glad that he is being a good boy and sleeping well ugh I'm not looking forward to the afterpains either I've heard that the more children you have the more intense they become

Sleeping Bubs- I thought maybe somebody else on here used cloth diapers I plan to use prefolds with waterproof covers also was told that I can fold in the sides of the prefold diaper and put it inside another to form an extra absorbant layer for overnights and I don't think the extra wash will be an issue for me because I wash everyday anyway I like the bummis brand they seem to work well are good quality and not too expensive

Coral- I'm doing well thanks. Glad that you had a good time at the theme park. I hope that the new formula helps to settle poor little Kiera's tummy

Babydream- yuck for still feeling sicky I hope this goes away soon for you I'm kinda thinking boy for you but I'm usually wrong so it's probably a girl

Poppy- hope you're doing well 

China- :hugs: hope that you can snap out of your funk I had some issues in the very beginning of my 2nd pregnancy I think it was the hormones so hopefully once your hormones settle down a bit you'll be feeling better I'll say a little prayer for you

Pheobe- glad that things are settling down now for you and little florence it sounds like she is eating quite a bit and good for you for giving the bfing a try I know that it can be hard to keep it going 

afm- kiddos are going to my inlaws today so that dh and I can get the house cleaned up and the food prepared for ds bday party tomorrow things are going pretty good with the GD but I keep forgetting to take my blood sugars my dr.'s are probably going to get mad at me I'm getting pretty tired of this but I guess I only have about 13weeks left I feel like I'm getting so huge this time around I hope that the baby isn't going to be too big I have a scan at 29weeks and we'll see how big she is then I will have to post a bump pic but not until after the weekend because I'm going to have a busy couple of days


----------



## coral11680

Mommyv glad you are well, have a lovely day tomorrow for ds's birthday. :happydance:


----------



## babydream

Poppy, i'll try to save up for the scan if necessary, it just annoys me that i wouldn't need to if the people in the hospital would be allowed to tell me. This private scan is just a 2D one the same as they do in hossy. I could spend that money on the baby. We really don't mind what we having so might just stay team yellow lol

Mommyv, i cannot believe you are so far along! Just had a look at your ticker. Where did the time go????? Sickness is not too bad, i can eat and don't vomit anymore just feel sick. xx

Coral, hope Keira settles better on cow and gate. Fx xx

Puppycat, good luck with bidding on the bike. If that doesn't happen maybe you could get Coral's harley lol

I'm soooo sleepy. I had loads of pasta for lunch and now just topped up with some yummy raspberry pavlova ice cream, nom nom. 

Hi everyone else, my brain is not working very well right now...zzzzzzzz


----------



## babydream

Oh! CG, why are you feeling so blue hunni?? I felt like that a few days early on but i think only the anti sickness meds made me lethargic and drowsy. Hope you feel better soon, sending you hugs xxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls

Just nipping on to say that MC your son is abolutely srcummy, well done you 

I am feeling practically normal again lol still taking the cyclizine tho. Catch up soon girls i was last nightshift last night and again tonight and tomorrow so like the walking dead at the moment.

Love and hugs to you all x x x


----------



## caz & bob

pc the bike is nice hun xx xx


----------



## PJ32

Just popping in to say congratulations MC Rhys is fabulous, hope you are both well, will try to get on BnB next week and try and catch up a bit.

hope every one else is well xx


----------



## coral11680

Hi caz, :hi:

Hi PJ:hi:

Jenny glad you feel a bit better hun :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Hiya PJ so great to see your pregnancy going so well :hugs::hugs:

Ok ladies what do you think of the name Kyianna Rose? ye ye i know :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

nice poppy unusual hun x x x


----------



## puppycat

Poppy I like it but I prefer Serenity *hides*


----------



## poppy666

:haha: Thanks ladies well they final two x


----------



## Damita

Congrats MC!!


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy...i still like serenity too...:hugs:

coral...yea got epidural...never worked until the last 10 mins!:dohh: waste of time, and took 5-6 attempts to find a spot to do it...hurts more than my floof where they tried:growlmad:

will write birth story up tomorrow before i forget it all...going to relax with a glass of wine before bed:drunk:...night girls and :hugs: to all, too tired now to comment to everyone:sleep: sorry girls xxxxxx


----------



## China girl

Poppy, I like them both(Kyianna:thumbup: )

Caz, I say cd3-7 and try the SMEP:hugs:

Hey Damita:hugs:

Oh, Puppy...I'm dig'n the bike chic!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## China girl

Don't worry MC...you enjoy your nice glass of wine...you deserve it mama!!!

Have a nice evening love:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

China girl said:


> Don't worry MC...you enjoy your nice glass of wine...you deserve it mama!!!
> 
> Have a nice evening love:hugs:

:flower::hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## poppy666

Go on rub it in now MC you enjoy your wine :haha: you dam well deserve it sweetie :hugs: sleep well n dont be saying sorry your a new mummy you need your rest :kiss:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks China :hugs:

MC go get that vino and relax hun x


----------



## coral11680

Poppy how do u pronounce it? Kieeahhna? Sounds nice:thumbup:

Mc yes let's drink to baby Rhys :drunk:you deserve it. How annoying about the epidural:growlmad: still all over now.:hugs: x

Hey China Hun, are you feeling better sweetie?:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Coral yes thats it :thumbup: I think its harder to decide this time, once id decided on my boys names that was it, but this time im struggling lmao.


----------



## puppycat

Well you'll just have to have another girl :thumbup:
My girls name is Emily Ruth. DH won't discuss names until i'm preggo but i want Joshua, Jacob or Joseph for a boy and he doesn't like any of those. Ha. Sad thing is he thinks he has a say :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Noooooooooooooooo more after this one PC my family complete :haha: but yep deffo struggling to decide now pfft. I like Joshua my brothers son called that.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...hows things in ding dong land?? :hugs:
all is great here:happydance: Rhys fits in the family well, its like he was always here :thumbup:...im with you on the "family complete" front poppy....no way am i going through that again..:nope: ...
:hugs: to all xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Morning MC :hugs::hugs:

Awww glad Rhys has settled right in, bet Connor is all over him lol good to know because im wandering what korben will be like once this one is here. He'll be 19mths by then.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls dinner on the go well what a night we had my son came in from playing out had a bath then he ran down stairs to us and said his leg was swelled up and it was hard and hot but he got bit a couple of days ago so took him the out of hour surgery at 11pm hes got a infection in it well afm af is going woopp x x x


----------



## phoebe

Dont panic everyone, disaster averted. Florence has found Nemo!!!!



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl::rofl: she's gorgeous Phoebe n looks like you.


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Popsy :hugs::kiss: xxx Was a piccy i took on phone and i have been fiddling about with computer, to get over my technophobia lol. It had to be done hehehe xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Awww, Pheebs, Flo is gorgeous and such a big girl now, love the pics! Nemo lol

MC, glad to hear Rhys is settling in nicely, hope you are all well xxxxxx

Poppy, i like both names hunni, maybe Serenity more lol YOu need to choose lol

Hello everyone else xx

I had a sleepless night...I had to go around to my neighbour at 3.45am as she was at work and her hubby had an airport transfer :S Didn't sleep much at all. I'm a bit worried as i had diarrhoea again this morning, second or third day now. Is that ok???? Ohhhh, i'm a peach today!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Happy 13wks sweetie :happydance: wouldnt worry about bowel movement, i was either constipated or the other.. still am lol.

Im more worried about braxton hicks never had as many with korben, had them every few minutes last night n lower backache for about half hour. Must get them more regular when you had a few kids.

Get yourself to bed early tonight.


----------



## babydream

Oh sorry about BH poppy, i guess i have to prepare myself for more uncomfortable stuff eh? lol

Caz, i forgot to say, sorry about DS's leg, hope he gets better soon xx

I've taken my 13weeks piccy!!!!!! You think my tummy has grown? don't forget that i'm eating properly now, sometimes just like a pig lol
 



Attached Files:







13weeks.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## coral11680

Morning ding dongs,

Mc glad Rhys is settling in nicely, I know what you mean it's like you can't imagine em not being there once they arrive :)

Phoebe :rofl: glad you found nemo:haha:flo looks scrumcious. X

Poppy I can't help with then bh I didn't get many at all :shrug:

Babyd yes bump has grown a bit I think. Glad you are back to normal with eating, thank good the sickness passed for you x

Morning caz, I'm making dh make our roast :haha: hope ds leg is ok x

Afm Keira seems a bit better with the comfort formula but don't want to speak too soon! Love to all :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh nice to hear Keira settling sure she be fine on it. Your lucky not so many BHs, dont think it helps when she lying on my nerve cos that sets them off too. She grounded once here :haha:

Caz hope your son ok sweetie, im hungry now you n coral talking about sunday roasts.

BD bump coming on great.


----------



## pk2of8

Hey lovelies :hi::hugs:

MC!!!! I'm so happy for you sweetie!!!! HUGE CONGRATS!!! 
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
Little Rhys is absolutely gorgeous and just perfect!!!!
:crib::blue::crib::blue::crib::blue::crib::blue::crib::blue::crib:​
I always miss the good stuff and now tomorrow it's back to work for me. Ho hum. :wacko::wacko: anywhoo, I don't think I can recall everybody's news at the mo:nope: these injects causing me TERRIBLE headaches. I've increased amount of water I'm drinking (supposed to help) but so far no relief and the tylenol's not helping either :nope: otherwise the injects themselves not bad. No problems there so far. Still waiting for af tho. :wacko: my ivf nurse said not to worry if af didn't start and that it wouldn't mess up anything but I'm worried anyway :dohh: I just want everything to go smoothly. :cry: I was looking up triplet pg's the other day and I'm totally freaked out by that too. Dh still wants to do 3 embryos for transfer. It's very rare for triplet pg to go past 32 weeks. Almost guarantee of bed rest around 20 weeks or so and almost always must have c-section, whether scheduled or emergency. Most docs refuse to try vaginal delivery for triplet pg. I don't want a c-section. :cry: that and the financial issues if I can't work have me completely freaked out and I don't know what to do :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Sorry to hear your suffering with bad headaches PK huge hugs :hugs::hugs: over here they only transfer 2 embryos, me and OH agreed to 2 because we didnt want to run the risk of only one just incase it wasnt a sticky, at least you got a bit more chance if more than one is transferred.


----------



## pk2of8

Thank you poppy. :hugs: yeah that's where we're stuck...the "what if's" in case one or more isn't sticky. It's a tough decision.


----------



## poppy666

I think you just have to take the risk and leave it in God's hands, if your blessed with triplets it was ment to be :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

pk fx they all stick hun when you have them put in x x x


----------



## coral11680

Hi PK, that's a tough decision, on one hand you want to give as much chance of success as possible but on the other hand triplets would be very tough. Im not sure what I would do but like poppy said if it's meant to be it will be :)


----------



## Hopes314

:hi: not much going on here, busy weekend running around with OH shopping, going to the park, cleaning up the house, all kinds of stuff. Will take a bump pic tonight and post it for you guys for tomorrow. I am feeling beyond mega. Otherwise.. nothing. Some BH here and there, some AF pressure here and there, cm has changed and is darker yellow/orange now think a tiny bit of blood.. but again.. nothing happening. Have another midwife appointment scheduled for Wednesday (39+6) so will see what happens I guess. In the meantime I'll just continue my hopeful countdown to the meaningless due date Thursday.


----------



## coral11680

Hey hopes, you never know you may have a DUe date baby like mc, hope things happen soon, Hun, the finish line is near, can't wait to find out what you have! Ok here's my guess for you, friday 26th baby :blue: 8lbs 2oz


----------



## Hopes314

hm i guesssss 26th wouldnt be so bad. its within sight anyway lol


----------



## pk2of8

:dohh: stupid thing lost my post :growlmad:

Hopes, it'll be ok sweetie :hugs: pretty soon it'll all be over and then you'll forget almost immediately how miserable youve been lately :winkwink: but we all undo how you feel hun :hugs:

Thank you poppy caz and coral. :hugs: you're right...I do believe it's all in God's hands so we'll just have to wait and see what happens :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

:happydance: Im guessing too lol erm 28th Girl weighing 7lb 11oz :thumbup:

Its mine and OHs anniversary on Saturday 19yrs togethor Eeeckkkk not married, but feel like it :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy think your the first girl guess for me other than my dad and MIL who CALL THE BABY A 'SHE' ugh. wont they be devastated :haha:


----------



## poppy666

I did guess boy all way through, but changed my mind.


----------



## pk2of8

Poppy congrats on 19 years with you and your oh sweetie :hugs: it's not always about the paper, is it? :kiss:


----------



## Damita

Morning ladies :wave: 2 weeks until FS appointment :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im guessing 23rd a :blue: 8lb 2 :)


----------



## sleeping bubs

hopes I quessing Boy 25th Aug 8lb 8oz

Poppy wow 19yrs 

Damita not long now hope u are ok

PK how are you hope everything going smoothly


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all

poppy...:happydance: wow 19 years!! well done you...im sure Korben will be fine with baby once she is here, connor is a sweetheart with Rhys, i honestly thought he would be a nightmare, but he's not arsed:haha: and when he does notice Rhys he kisses him and tries to share bottles n dummys:awww:

babydream...happy 13 weeks for yesterday!:happydance: peachy lady!! and YES! that bump has deffo grown!:thumbup: looking great but have to say ....hope those pants have been through the wash:rofl::winkwink:...:hugs::friends: x

coral...:hugs: to Keira and change your siggy!!:haha: im not preggo any more :yipee: xxx

pk..:hugs: for the headaches and wow triplets...that would be.........interesting....a total blessing but intresting :hugs: xx

hopes....:dust:<-labour dust...come on little one!!! we want to see you...sounds like your getting there...my CM changed the days before labour,and i felt :sick: with af style "things" going on:thumbup:...look forward to (hopefully) your last bump pic :happydance: xxx

asfm....happy! tired and got "after pains" but HAPPY as a pig in poo!:happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Hopes i'm going to say girl too, i think you,ll have her on Friday 26th and she'll be 7lb 13 x


----------



## Hopes314

ok, question. its only like 4am here buuuuut... i went to bed around 11ish and since then recall waking up 3-4 times to get up and go to the bathroom and toss and turn and all that, and as of sometime in the middle of the night everytime i go from laying to pulling myself up to sitting i leak probably a couple tablespoons of something. so i go down to go to the bathroom, wipe it off and go back up to bed and fall back asleep. the third time this happened in the middle of the night it was wet enough for me to be like "what the hell?" as i was getting up. Am i suddenly peeing myself everytime I wake up or am i possibly leaking small amounts of fluid? stressed. If i call midwife in a few hours when office opens i feel like they will make me come in almost no matter what to get it tested bc they wouldnt want to be sued if it was fluid and they missed it and it caused an infection or something. And I do NOT live nearby or conveniently so it would be a big portion of the day being cut out to drive down there for them to tell me i pissed myself. And I dont know what it smells like or consistency because I've been half asleep when it happens. So thought id ask you guys first. And otherwise, im sitting here and nothing is like.. pouring out of me? It was just when id lay down an hour or two then as i was getting up from laying to sitting a couple tablespoons of liquid keeps coming out. No pains or anything to accompany it. Its probably been going on for 3-4 hours while ive been sleeping? dunno.


----------



## mothercabbage

hmmmmm...sounds like it maybe waters to me:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning DD's :flower:

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:Been a hectic few days. :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: ... :haha:

Lily been really rotten with her reflux, and OMG its been shattering :sleep: She almost went on strike with her feeding completely, screaming through all feeds and after. Poor little :baby: :cry: we were both crying. Anyhow, that's why I haven't been able to get on here. She is finally feeding again, and seems to be much more comfortable between feeds. Hopefully it will stay that way and the medicines are helping. It was silly, I think she had about 5 oz in total one of the days! a newborn drinks more! Anyhow :dohh: fx calm prevails for a little while today at least :haha: 

MC, I'm so sorry not been around to share those perfect first days with your little Rhys, he's so adorable honey :hugs: I really did cry seeing the pic of him freshly born with the sun streaming through behind you both it was so beautiful :cry: proud of our cabbage :thumbup: xxxxx

Hopes, your time is almost here, I can feel it :happydance: I am guessing 24th, 9lb 6oz and a ... :pink: yes, changed my mind now! x

Popsy, I can't remeber what the name was you mentioned the other day, read it while Lily was screaming begining with K, but I liked it :haha: so much I forgot it :dohh: no honestly, it was really lovely! hope your ok honey x

Coralista, still on for tomorrow? x

Sleepingbubs, hoping your ok x

BD, gorgeous growing bump :) x

Everyone else, I'm sorry for not reading back :wacko: I think it would be a waste of time as my brain is fried :haha: I'd only leave people out which I don't wanna do :nope: 

Love to all DD's :kiss: and DD babies :baby: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, sounds like your waters to me. They can trickle like that, so you need it checked. No bath until you've been seen. OOOOOOOOOOOH could be a very exciting sign honey! x


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning DD's :flower:
> 
> :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:Been a hectic few days. :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: ... :haha:
> 
> Lily been really rotten with her reflux, and OMG its been shattering :sleep: She almost went on strike with her feeding completely, screaming through all feeds and after. Poor little :baby: :cry: we were both crying. Anyhow, that's why I haven't been able to get on here. She is finally feeding again, and seems to be much more comfortable between feeds. Hopefully it will stay that way and the medicines are helping. It was silly, I think she had about 5 oz in total one of the days! a newborn drinks more! Anyhow :dohh: fx calm prevails for a little while today at least :haha:
> 
> MC, I'm so sorry not been around to share those perfect first days with your little Rhys, he's so adorable honey :hugs: I really did cry seeing the pic of him freshly born with the sun streaming through behind you both it was so beautiful :cry: proud of our cabbage :thumbup: xxxxx
> 
> Hopes, your time is almost here, I can feel it :happydance: I am guessing 24th, 9lb 6oz and a ... :pink: yes, changed my mind now! x
> 
> Popsy, I can't remeber what the name was you mentioned the other day, read it while Lily was screaming begining with K, but I liked it :haha: so much I forgot it :dohh: no honestly, it was really lovely! hope your ok honey x
> 
> Coralista, still on for tomorrow? x
> 
> Sleepingbubs, hoping your ok x
> 
> BD, gorgeous growing bump :) x
> 
> Everyone else, I'm sorry for not reading back :wacko: I think it would be a waste of time as my brain is fried :haha: I'd only leave people out which I don't wanna do :nope:
> 
> Love to all DD's :kiss: and DD babies :baby: xxxxxxxxxxx

:awww: tink...:hugs: for you n lily...and i also adore my profile pic....:cry: perfect!!:thumbup:


----------



## Hopes314

im trying to stay awake for a bit so i can see it happen for myself while actually awake and coherent. if it is waters its nothing like a gush or something that i expected. im kinda reclined in bed right now trying to figure out whats going on lol


----------



## Hopes314

ok reclining in bed and a bit just ran down my but :dohh: still questioning if im pissing myself. im stupid.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Your not pissing yourself, its your hind waters Hopes :haha: you should find that if you lay down then come more than when your sat / standing cause of the babies head acting like a plug. Mine trickled like that for a day before I had Jessica x


----------



## PJ32

Morning DDs, hope everyone is well today.

I am at work so this has to be a quicky. We had our 21 week scan yesterday and everything is perfect. Bubs is on the 5th percentile but so was DD and she still is lol. So am expecting this one to be a 5 lber too. :happydance:

Still on team Yellow, we all resisted the urge to peek 

We tried to get a 4D scan but the placenta is anterior so it was a bit rubbish.

Will read back later when I get home

xxx
 



Attached Files:







little pickle 21 weeks - 4.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I say have a shower, make sure your stuff is ready and call them. Then if you don't have to go in, rest up ... could be a LONG day and night :haha: Ooooooooh Hopes, I'm getting all over excited here :haha: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PJ!!!!!! awwwwwwww beautiful baby DD you have there, so pleased for you. Looking forward to catching up soon when you can get on x


----------



## PJ32

Ahhh thanks Tink, such a relief to get to this point with no problems. I will try to get on this afternoon, we are on reduced hours for ramadan which is a bonus.

Fingers crossed this is it Hopes xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

It feels great to get past the 20 week scan :) I'm glad is is still well for you. I'm guessing you have a little boy in there x


----------



## Hopes314

going to stay awake here a while and monitor the situation. May call midwife in an hour or so when OH wakes up if it seems to continue. He will miss his shoulder physical therapy this morning if we have to go to hospital for this, and I'll feel like an ass if its because I am pissing myself. :dohh:

tink im sorry to hear about lily, it broke my heart when I read about how you two both cried! I always wish I could offer you advice but I am truly lost when it comes to babies. You are so strong though and of anybody I feel like you are well equipped to handle these situations.

PJ what a great scan pic! Thats too bad about the 4d not showing up well, but all the more to surprise you with when the big day comes and you meet baby huh :) Youll be glad you stayed yellow, we are very excited for the surprise!


----------



## poppy666

Woohooooo Hopes is leaking :happydance::haha: Id never experienced my waters going till korben and i had to stand in the bath to see what colour it was cos i wasnt sure :dohh: It was light pink in colour so knew i wasnt peeing myself :haha:

Damn i guessed next Sunday grrrrr :shrug:

PJ lovely scan piccy, awwww gonna guess boy for now :kiss:

Tink sorry you been having a rotten time with Lilyanne, she lot better today? huge hugs :hugs: The other name was Kyianna but nobody is liking it over Serenity so i need to shut up n decide :haha:

MC thanks for that fx'd korben dont really notice once she's here unless she's a screamer n keeps him awake pmsl... Hows Rhys? Someone gonna have to suggest strong pain killers for my after pains they were horrendous after korben :cry:

Everyone else well?


----------



## Hopes314

think mine is clear? smells like cm


----------



## poppy666

Tink is right if your lying down and move you will leak again :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

it is clear / straw coloured, could have a pink tinge if you have a slight bleed going on with cervical changes x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lily up again (one handed typing lol) yeah a lot better yesterday and now pops x


----------



## poppy666

Todays 28wk bump piccy :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0011.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## laurah8279

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: morning all
> 
> poppy...:happydance: wow 19 years!! well done you...im sure Korben will be fine with baby once she is here, connor is a sweetheart with Rhys, i honestly thought he would be a nightmare, but he's not arsed:haha: and when he does notice Rhys he kisses him and tries to share bottles n dummys:awww:
> 
> babydream...happy 13 weeks for yesterday!:happydance: peachy lady!! and YES! that bump has deffo grown!:thumbup: looking great but have to say ....hope those pants have been through the wash:rofl::winkwink:...:hugs::friends: x
> 
> coral...:hugs: to Keira and change your siggy!!:haha: im not preggo any more :yipee: xxx
> 
> pk..:hugs: for the headaches and wow triplets...that would be.........interesting....a total blessing but intresting :hugs: xx
> 
> hopes....:dust:<-labour dust...come on little one!!! we want to see you...sounds like your getting there...my CM changed the days before labour,and i felt :sick: with af style "things" going on:thumbup:...look forward to (hopefully) your last bump pic :happydance: xxx
> 
> asfm....happy! tired and got "after pains" but HAPPY as a pig in poo!:happydance:

Well done MC!! You look amazing!! :kiss::flower:


----------



## laurah8279

Wow! There is too many posts for me to look back on since Friday afternoon, sorry girls :cry:

Hope you are all well. Hopes, are you in labour?!?!?:happydance:

Tink, hope you and the family are A-ok :flower:

Coral, hope you and the family are A-ok :flower:

Sooooo, we have bought the nursery furniture & travel system at the weekend!! :happydance:

Got it all from Mamas & Papas. Nursery set should have been £999 and we got it for £539, travel system should have been £565 and we got it for £429...freaking lurve a bargain!! :haha:


My bump is getting bigger and bigger, day by day, minute by minute actually! It's too exciting! We will find out two weeks tomorrow whether its a boy or a girl too!! Arrrggghhh!! The suspense is killing me!!!! lol

Also got my driving test in two weeks...:nope: Really dont want to do it but I have to pass this time otherwise its going to be a nightmare!! 

xxx


----------



## puppycat

Hopes my waters smelt like sperm :blush: but yes it was clear.

Just bought a different bike on Ebay, that one has gone up to silly amounts and he removed the buy it now so he can jog on! This one is in Cardiff so only 8 miles down the road as opposed to 100 :haha:

VERY EXCITED!!!


----------



## laurah8279

How did the interview go Damita?


----------



## coral11680

Morning Ladies :hi:
:dohh: Keira just waking up now so will do a quick one and more later.

Tink so sorry lily has been poorly:cry: I really feel for you both, hope she feels better now:hugs: yes see you tomorrow, I'll text you when they are all getting ready to leave should be about 1.30/2 if that's ok x

Hopes I leaked fluid with Chloe for a few days then my water broke with a gush. I went to get it checked after the slow leaking and they tested it and said it wasnt fluid at first but I knew it was just didn't leak constantly, like tink Said babies head was acting like a plug. Should get it checked.

Pj lovely scan pic, I guess :pink: for you.

Mc glad Connor is being good with Rhys that's so sweet he's trying to share already:awww:

Morning everyone else xx


----------



## coral11680

Poppy love the bump Hun x

Laura hi sweetie so exciting buying baby stuff : yipee: post pics!

Damita 2 weeks very exciting, x


----------



## babydream

Good morning all,

Tink, i'm so sorry you are having a rough time with Lily, my heart broke reading that you were both crying.:cry: I'm glad she's a bit better today hunni. :hugs: I'll get you that phone number we talked about, if you think you'd like to try it then give them a call and explain the situation. xxx

Hopes, i'm really excited for you girl, I'm guessing :pink: for you 24th 7lb9oz :happydance:

MC, how lovely to read your cheerful and happy posts hunni, i'm glad everything is going well xx ps: leave my pants alone!! :blush::haha:

PJ, beautiful scan pic hunni, glad to hear all is well and i love your bump too. xx

Poppy, love your bump picture, you look awesome and Korben is a cutie at the corner lol :haha:

Hey Coral, hope all ok girl xx :thumbup:

PK, oh wow...triplets! Would defo be...interesting...and lovely of course. If it's meant to be then let it be. Either way i wish you all the best with the IVF i can't wait to hear the good news :hugs:

CG, hope you feeling a bit better lovely and pregnancy blues are going slowly, let me know if you need a chat xx:hugs:

Jenny, how are you? Is it any better now? How are you coping??? :hugs:

Damita, good luck with the FS app, hopefully this 2week will fly by fast xx

Phoebe and Lew, hello lovelies, hope girls are ok xx

Ladyb, where are you, we don't know what's going on with you and baby???

Puppycat, how are you today? Taking your supplements properly? :thumbup:

Hi Laura, i saw you just logged in, hope all ok and less stressed out :hugs:

Oh dear, who else???? sorry if i missed anyone out, i seem to have preggo brain and forget and brake things lately. I broke a plate a glass and a fork (yes a fork!) in the last few days, i shouldn't be touching things. I should have a shower and go out to the shops. My highlights are still not done, i can't afford it right now. I could get something in a bottle but i'm afraid i'd mess the whole thing up so i look absolutely horrendus (sp). I have to do some washing and ironing today, the boring stuff lol

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurah8279

Feeling slightly less stressed so far this week, thanks Babyd.

I have attached pics of what we bought at the weekend. Cannot wait for it all to arrive!!!! :happydance:

My mum says its bad luck to have the buggy before the baby is here so I have to keep it at her house she says! 

xx
 



Attached Files:







Nursery furniture.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 5









Travel System.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babydream

Great stuff Laura and what a bargain!!!! Glad you are better xx

PC, yaaay for the bike, enjoy hun xx

Hi Coral, hope all ok, give Tink a hug from me tomorrow if you see each other, please xx


----------



## Hopes314

well OH got up a little early so had to go down and make breakfast and all that. didnt leak at all the whole time, then when i sat down had a few dribbles. so i sent him off to his shoulder therapy and to work like normal. maybe its watery cm? when i wipe i get colored cm though like dark yellow and mucus-ey. i really am clueless :dohh:

laying down again for a bit, maybe i will take a nap and see if i leak when i move again after laying. if something is going to happen i wish it would not be half-assed like this because clearly i am unable to determine what is going on


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm af is going woopp think i will have some sex later i have ordered some opk and preseed for this month well i am just going to do the washing and ironing then chill laura love the things you have got nice hopes hope it come today hun x x x


----------



## Damita

laurah8279 said:


> How did the interview go Damita?

It went well thank you :) Got another interview on Thursday (I really want this job on Thursday :happydance: )


----------



## China girl

:hi:ladies,

Tink, big :hugs: to you. Praying Lily has a better week and you too :hugs:

PK, WOW..triplets!!

Damita, YAY on the FS in two weeks:happydance: and GL on your interview on Thursday. 

Laurah, nice furniture and pram:thumbup:

BD, thank you for the kind words, I may take you up on that offer:hugs:

Coral,Phobe,Lew,MC and LadyB hope you and the little ones are doing well.

Poppy, beautiful bump:thumbup:

Hopes, praying this is it!!!! I am going to say girl, 8/24 7lbs 13oz

:hi:Puppy,Jenny,Caz,Regal and everyone else:hugs:

asfm, just *lurking*:hugs:


----------



## babydream

China girl said:


> :hi:ladies,
> 
> Tink, big :hugs: to you. Praying Lily has a better week and you too :hugs:
> 
> PK, WOW..triplets!!
> 
> Damita, YAY on the FS in two weeks:happydance: and GL on your interview on Thursday.
> 
> Laurah, nice furniture and pram:thumbup:
> 
> BD, thank you for the kind words, I may take you up on that offer:hugs:
> 
> Coral,Phobe,Lew,MC and LadyB hope you and the little ones are doing well.
> 
> Poppy, beautiful bump:thumbup:
> 
> Hopes, praying this is it!!!! I am going to say girl, 8/24 7lbs 13oz
> 
> :hi:Puppy,Jenny,Caz,Regal and everyone else:hugs:
> 
> asfm, just *lurking*:hugs:


Oh hunni, please do! Any time!! :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Damita said:


> laurah8279 said:
> 
> 
> How did the interview go Damita?
> 
> It went well thank you :) Got another interview on Thursday (I really want this job on Thursday :happydance: )Click to expand...

Oh yes the interview, i knew you'd be great!! Good luck for Thursday! :thumbup:


----------



## laurah8279

Well done Damita!!! :thumbup:

Fnigers crossed for Thursday for you. Be really confident like you already have the job by asking questions about the company and what the department are like that you will be working in, etc. Employers love confidence in interviews, you just need to keep it confident and not cocky!! I am sure you will blow them away though.

Remember to have done some research on the company too to quote in your interview and work into conversations like any awards they have won recently for example. Just 2 or 3 items abou them should be plenty. 

:hugs: Tink, hope you and Lily have a good week this week xxxx

xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all...just hopping on to catch up...cant remember a thing though!...:dohh: oh...scan PJ...gorgeous..i say team:pink: xxxxxx
heres a few pics..:happydance: im camera happy! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







camera 027.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 11









camera 038.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 10









camera 042.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## puppycat

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK He's gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## mothercabbage

i know!!! :yipee: :haha: thanx PC xxx


----------



## coral11680

:dohh: just noticed I referred to Poppy as Poopy before:haha: sorry I edited it now:dohh:

Hey Babyd how are you?:hugs:

MC he's super handsome:cloud9: lovely pics with his big brother and sister:happydance:

Hi China, puppy, Laura, caz, hopes, Tink, :hi:


----------



## babydream

MC, he is very very handsome!!! Oh my! Seriously! :coolio: Happy to see Chloe and Conz too cuddling their little brother awww xx

Coral, i've noticed the 'error' but hoped poppy didn't so didn't want to say anything :haha:

Hey puppycat, insured your bike eh? I can imagine you speeding up and down Barry's roads lol

Gotta get out to sainsburys and do my ironing after but i just realized i never had lunch :dohh: so i'm attacking the cupboards first :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> :dohh: just noticed I referred to Poppy as Poopy before:haha: sorry I edited it now:dohh:
> 
> Hey Babyd how are you?:hugs:
> 
> MC he's super handsome:cloud9: lovely pics with his big brother and sister:happydance:
> 
> Hi China, puppy, Laura, caz, hopes, Tink, :hi:

:haha: poopy lol

Awww MC he's too cute n chloe looks proud :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I noticed Poopy too but didn't comment. I hate people correcting my spelling when it's obviously a typo :haha:

Collecting my bike tonight - oh here it is btw clicky

:wohoo:


----------



## babydream

puppycat said:


> Yeh I noticed Poopy too but didn't comment. I hate people correcting my spelling when it's obviously a typo :haha:
> 
> Collecting my bike tonight - oh here it is btw clicky
> 
> :wohoo:

Cooooooool!!!


----------



## caz & bob

pc love the bike hun mc bby is so cute hun x x x


----------



## coral11680

puppycat said:


> Yeh I noticed Poopy too but didn't comment. I hate people correcting my spelling when it's obviously a typo :haha:
> 
> Collecting my bike tonight - oh here it is btw clicky
> 
> :wohoo:

:yipee: bet you can't wait! Drive carefully hun x


----------



## mothercabbage

pc....:wohoo: new bike!:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

wonder how hopes is getting on with her "leaking"...:happydance: i think its baby time!!! i say wednesday 24th! and still :blue: xx


----------



## puppycat

I am literally :wohoo:


----------



## mothercabbage

heres some pics of me....
1) 4 weeks preg(the start)
2)20 weeks-ish (half way)
3) the last bump pic!(the end):happydance:
4) 2 days post partum...getting there.....
 



Attached Files:







11th dec 10.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2









P4010074.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3









39 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2









P21-08-11_19.34.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mothercabbage

puppycat said:


> I am literally :wohoo:

:haha: bless ya....:happydance:


----------



## laurah8279

mothercabbage said:


> heres some pics of me....
> 1) 4 weeks preg(the start)
> 2)20 weeks-ish (half way)
> 3) the last bump pic!(the end):happydance:
> 4) 2 days post partum...getting there.....

Love them MC!!! :thumbup:

Aww, I am sooooo chuffed for you! :happydance:

Look after yourself aswell as babs though xxxxxxx


----------



## laurah8279

PJ32 said:


> Morning DDs, hope everyone is well today.
> 
> I am at work so this has to be a quicky. We had our 21 week scan yesterday and everything is perfect. Bubs is on the 5th percentile but so was DD and she still is lol. So am expecting this one to be a 5 lber too. :happydance:
> 
> Still on team Yellow, we all resisted the urge to peek
> 
> We tried to get a 4D scan but the placenta is anterior so it was a bit rubbish.
> 
> Will read back later when I get home
> 
> xxx

Well done for resisting PJ! Rob and I are nearly dying at the two week wait until we get to find out what it is!! :haha:

Glad everything is going well hun xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

whoo mc love all the pics! was gonna ask someone to show a postpartum pic but thought it might be inappropriate to ask as im sure everyone feels like crap after that. it actually doesnt look scary like i imagined, i thought .. i dont even know what i thought lol. will post a bump pic in a min. wasnt done with my nap but OH wont stop calling, hes freaked out about the leaking thing.


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes...awww bless him....he is excited too i bet as you are!!...cant wait to see your "final"(FXd) bump pic!!...ill post another post partum in a day or so..but i can see a difference in that pic(yesterday) to todays "belly" already,its amazing what a womans body can do:happydance: we are ace!!...have you any other labour signs?? my BBs seemed to swell in the last day or so..hows your :holly: :haha: xx


----------



## Hopes314

alright heres 39+4.. and just for entertainment's sake heres a 4 week pic :haha:
 



Attached Files:







39+4.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 11









4+1.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes.... your belly is so big now...you deffo hold that mega bump title!! and it wont be long before your back to that original pic...after my first :baby: it all dissapeared soon after...:happydance:..we should meet up and go to the gym in a few weeks :haha:...long journey :dohh: maybe not :rofl:...great pics though!!! xxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

mc yes i feel huge lol. when i look at the 4 week pic i feel like it is not even me, like im looking at a pic someone else posted. i WISH we could go to the gym together!!

and in terms of the bbs, they have just been increasingly sore the past week or so esp nipples. dunno if they are swollen, they have seemed huge to me for months now! lol

starting to worry about the leaking thing because im just too afraid of some kind of infection if i have a small leak somewhere. been getting a lot of yellow/tan thick discharge when i wipe too, i think that the watery stuff coming out is pushing out a lot of the yellow mucus-ey stuff. its still just dribbles, the worst was last night i think when id sleep for hours then start to get up and it would squeeze out on my legs sorry TMI. now its dribbles. 

it sounds kinda like what coral suggested about how she knew she was leaking a few days but the tests came back neg. i think its such a small amount for me that if they did a litmus test it would come back neg even if it IS amniotic fluid, esp getting mixed in with all that cm in there. i dont want to put me and baby at risk of infection but i think theyll do the litmus test and turn me away if i go to hospital. but its prob worth it to get it checked.. and now id have to send OH home from work, otherwise he wont be home until 10pm which is 9 hours from now. 

suggestions?


----------



## mothercabbage

i think i would want to get checked....is the hospital far...and is OH ok to leave work?? xx


----------



## Hopes314

yes hospital is an hour from here, and OH is an hour away at work. but he of course could leave if he needed to. so if he left now it would be an hour for him to get home and an hour to get to the hospital (and 5$ to park :haha:)


----------



## Hopes314

havent called midwife yet because im almost 100% positive if i call she will say to come in. so figured i wouldnt call til i decided if it was worth it to go in or not


----------



## mothercabbage

i would ring MW, see what she says....if it is waters there maybe a risk of infection:shrug:...it'll be worth the $5 parking to be on the safe side...and if its pee/cm...we'll laugh about that later..:hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

i would get it checked out hun x x x


----------



## Hopes314

called the office theyre having a midwife call me back


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

You still waiting there hopes? aww honey, stop questioning yourself, you do need to go and be checked! Like MC said, if its pee we shall have a giggle about it later x

Been out, Lily having awful day :cry:


----------



## Hopes314

ugh nurse called me back rather than a midwife and the nurse said "your water might have broken" and i said "yes it is a pretty small trickle" and she said "well its kinda like either your pregnant or your not.. your water either broke or it didnt" what a bitch lol. so i said "yeah.." and she said "well theyll prob want you to come in, ill go talk to a midwife and call you back" 

ok so then why didnt the midwife call me in the first place duh


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

oh for heavens sake, you should have said "oh I see like your either a nurse or your not? well if that's all you have to say I'll assume your not :haha: put me onto someone who can help me please!" Silly cow :growlmad: x


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl: an actual midwife called me back this time. they are so cute and passive aww. she said "well would you like me to check it out for you? you can come in and head up to l&d and i can take a look." and then she said "if you want we can put you on the monitors. if you arent having regular contractions do you want me to start you on pitocin?" they are so cute.


----------



## mothercabbage

pitocin:thumbup:...get OH home and grab your bag!!! :wohoo: xxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

OH is on his way home, but I think I will decline pitocin unless they decide for sure that I'm leaking amniotic fluid, because in that case it is an infection risk and more necessary. Otherwise we will go back home and wait it out I think. OH needs to CALM DOWN. he called me saying 2938234 words a minute. I told him we will prob be coming back home after they do a quick check. geez! i am the only sane one :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: @ DH aww :awww: See that midwife knows her stuff bless her :) go get yourself ready Hopes, oooooooooooooooohhhh so exciting!!!!!!!!! :loopy: !!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Hopes is having her babyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## China girl

Hopes, got my fingers crossed that this is it....if it is, I pray for a safe delivery:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

fx hopes its on it way hun i think girls 8lb 6oz x x x


----------



## pk2of8

:yipee::yipee::yipee: hopes is gonna have a baby!!!!!!!!!! Dang if I had been able to get on earlier I would have added my "voice" to pressure you more sweetie. Deffo your waters hun and so glad you're going to the hospital!! The doc had to break my water for me EACH time and I still only trickled like that sweetie. I think you'll have a new baby by tomorrow!!! Yay!!!!

Tink, oh my poor you and poor sweet Lilyanne!! Praying hard you can get her on a good feeding schedule that won't bother her little belly so much sweetie :hug:

Mc, Rhys is so gorgeous!!!! LOVE the piccies!! And I think you are looking amazing already love :thumbup:

Poppy, bump is looking fantastic sweetie...I can't wait for you to be buying little girlie stuff...I think if ibwere over there I'd have dragged you out by now and done it all for you, I'm just so thrilled you're having your little princess!! :kiss:

Damita, glad to hear the interview went well sweetie...fxxx the next ones goes even better!! :winkwink:

China, I hope youre feeling better sweetie :hugs:

Babyd, bump is coming along :thumbup: I'm in the same boat with you about the hair and I don't have pg for an excuse. Pfft. Lol :haha:

Pj, beautiful scan pic sweetie :hugs:

Caz, maybe you actually need a higher dose of clomid than 100 sweetie?? :shrug: but I'm also worried about you being on clomid for so many straight months...I know you're supposed to give your body a break from it after a few months or it becomes ineffective. But I hope this is your month hun so you won't have to do it again any time soon :hugs:

Laura, the baby furniture is beautiful hunni and a bargain just makes it so much sweeter :winkwink:

Coral, I didn't even notice the "Poopy" mistake :haha"

Afm, af is here!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I'm SO relieved b/c it means things are progressing as they should so far. :happydance::happydance: as to the triplets...we don't have them yet girls...dh and I are still trying to decide. It may end up being one of those things that waits until the actual day of the embryo transfer before we make a final decision. :shrug: we'll see how the embies grow and progress. So, next tues, I go for my baseline u/s and bloodwork. I can't wait!! I'm still dealing with massive, horrendous headaches from the hormones, but I'm just trying to focus on getting through this. :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh for af PK :dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::drunk::rofl: getting nearer now sweetie :hugs::kiss::hugs:

I'll get around to buying :haha: bought the crib, few dresses and vests atm.


----------



## puppycat

Any news on Hopes? Who's she texting?
I'm so tired ladies, got my bike :happydance: and rode about 20 miles home


----------



## poppy666

Dont think she got a text buddy :shrug: maybe someone over the waters can become her buddy? :shrug:


----------



## babydream

Ahhh, hopes is having a baby !!!!!!! whoop whoop I can't wait to hear from her! 

PK yaaay for af, you are closer to your dream every day hunni! xx

PC, have a good rest, bet you enjoyed riding lol

Tink, i'm sorry Lily is not well but hope she'll get better soon. It sounds like a cliche but not sure what else to say :( Hugs hunni, thinking of you xx

Poppy, pk is right, you need to start shopping pink!!! lol

I've been going to bed lately with a painful stomach and i think i just figured it out. I always get that feeling after eating raw veges and i've been having a carrot in the evenings lately. I'm just trying to be healthy but gosh it makes me really uncomfy. I'm well tired and feel sleepy by this time of the night but when i go to bed i can't sleep till 3am, so annoying. so i just browse on my phone nearly killing the battery. lol Ahhh, i'll try to get some sleep soon, see how it goes. I hope when i wake up there will be news from hopes, so exciting, eeeeeeeeek


----------



## babydream

Girls, its 1am I went to the loo and when I wiped it was light pink! I also saw the colour in the toilet so some leaked out of me. I'm terrified! What's going on????? I don't want to wake dh up he'd freak out as well. I'm gonna lay down and hope that was it. I don't want to lose my baby! :cry:


----------



## puppycat

Oh BD honey, have you done anything that might have irritated your lady area?
I really hope it's nothing bad :hugs:

Can't Sleep - restless legs


----------



## babydream

Morning! 

No news from hopes? I think that means she had to stay in hossy. Hope all ok.

Well, I woke up this morning and was terrified to get out of bed thinking blood would gush out of me or at least I'd see it in the loo. But there was nothing, thank god! I hope it stays like this now and that was just some discolouration of my urine caused by the gigantic raw carrot I had last night. I've read it's possible. Or am I being too hopeful and stupid? Anyway, I'm gonna take it easy today and if it happens again then call the mw. No cramps at all I guess that's good, isn't it? 

Hope everyone ok this morning. Xxxx

Puppycat, thanks hunni. Did you manage to get some sleep?? xx


----------



## coral11680

Morning :hi:

Babyd if it was a very small amount especially only pink tinged I think you should be fine but def keep an eye on things. I'm sure all is well though:hugs:

Waiting for update on hopes, who will update us?! We need updates:haha:

PK yay for af, so weird to say that right!:haha: can't wait for your treatments to really start now, hope your headaches ease off sweetie:hugs:

Tink, so sorry lily had a bad day, let me know if you'd prefer to now come today, but of course I would love to see you both.:hugs: x

Got to go Keira is calling, be back later :hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...still no hopes?? :yipee: baby time!!!...babydream...remember a slight bleed is ok...its very common...dont panic:hugs::hug::friends: remember i had quite a big bleed at 12 weeks...all went fine with me and im sure you and baby Kastrati are fine! :hugs:...
asfm...**yawns** who am i again.....................:rofl: hungry baby here...doesnt like mummy to sleep :haha:...ah well..still smiling! xx


----------



## puppycat

Thanks hun, i slept a bit, DH let me lie in but feel half dead this morning.
Hope you're ok x


----------



## coral11680

MC your officially part of the exhausted new mum club :yipee: :haha::sleep: it does tire you out aye luv. I was up at 12.30, 4am then made dh get up at 7:haha: then layed in bed with Keira from 7.30-9am, I'm taking advantage of the summer holidays and her sleeping all the time in between feeds. Once kids back to school I'm f**ked:dohh:

morning PC hun


----------



## coral11680

ok I'm cheating and changing my guess! saying hopes baby is being born today :haha: weighing 8lbs 2oz baby boy


----------



## mothercabbage

no no coral...no changing guesses:rofl:..im so zombi-fied i cant even remember my guess:rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Im cheating too and saying today :haha: but sticking with :pink: 7lb 11oz :thumbup:

Babydream make sure you get it checked if you see anymore bleeding, but didnt you try dtd other night??? I bled with korben everytime after dtd, maybe you irritated something up there. :hugs:

Coral and MC i dont envy the sleepless nights walking around like a zombie lol Hows Rhys and Keira doing? x

PC hate restless legs grrrrrr had them yesterday. Try have a nap later sweetie x

afm nothing really, sick of being woken up two or three times a night for bathroom arghhhh, ut apart from that everything ok x


----------



## laurah8279

Morning ladies! :hi:

Excited for Hopes!! :wohoo:

Come on babs, get out of your mummy, you have been in there making her far too uncomfortable for far too long! She wants to see her feet again! :haha:

Tink, hope Lily is doing better today. Big hugs for you and all your gorgeous family :hugs:

Coral, how are you getting on with Keira? Good I hope :flower:

Babyd, are you ok huni? Any more news on weird discharge? my heart literally leapt into my stomach when I read your first post on it. Sending positive vibes and thoughts your way :hugs:

Hey all other Ding Dongs, hope you are all well. :thumbup:

I am good today. We bought a tv unit and nest of tables yesterday so the house is just about there now, just finishing touches to do so it should be all ready for when :baby: comes along in Jan :happydance:

Getting bigger by the second! My bump is definitely a proper bump now and it seems very high. I do think it's an old wives tale tho about what you are having in comparison to how your bump is, isn't it?

xxx


----------



## puppycat

Yeh, there are lots of old wives tales when it comes to babies! You just have to wait. lol
I'm sticking with my original guess, you're all disqualified for cheating :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been and got last bits for my son for school afm af has packed her bags yayyyy let the sex marathon begin xx xx


----------



## babydream

Hi gilrs, thanks all. It was really scary but been on the loo since the morning and still nothing, fx that was all. I'm ok right now but i'm scared to move from the couch, i should be doing some ironing. But i guess if something meant to be then it'll happen anyway, so i might just go with the flow. My boobs are still sore and have some nausea now too. 

Hope you all have a good day, weather is shitty here, going to rain. Love you all xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Here you go, pics as promised :D
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0602.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0603.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0605.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0606.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## laurah8279

babydream said:


> Hi gilrs, thanks all. It was really scary but been on the loo since the morning and still nothing, fx that was all. I'm ok right now but i'm scared to move from the couch, i should be doing some ironing. But i guess if something meant to be then it'll happen anyway, so i might just go with the flow. My boobs are still sore and have some nausea now too.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day, weather is shitty here, going to rain. Love you all xxxxx

:hugs:

Why dont you call your Midwife honey or book in to the Doc at least just ot put your mind at rest? I know some women do spot throughout pregnancy but I would have thought you would have been doing it all the way through and not just randomly now? 

xxxxx


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> Here you go, pics as promised :D

Sexy bike PC! :thumbup:

XX


----------



## coral11680

Fingers crossed for no more bleeding babyd but if you do def get checked out. I'm sure everything is fine though x :hug:

Pc love the bike, have you taken it for a ride yet?

Hey Laura how are you?x


----------



## laurah8279

:happydance:


coral11680 said:


> Fingers crossed for no more bleeding babyd but if you do def get checked out. I'm sure everything is fine though x :hug:
> 
> Pc love the bike, have you taken it for a ride yet?
> 
> Hey Laura how are you?x

Hey Coral!!! :hi:

Good ta, just bored at work. Got stuff to do but its boring stuff and just cannot motivate myself to get started on it! :haha:

I have been traumatising myself by requesting nursery fee info...bl00dy hell!! Its sooooooooo expensive! There really is no point in me going back to work at their rates as I would simply be working to pay fees and wouldnt even have enough to pay my half of the bills and mortgage!! Arrgghh!! :wacko:

Anyway, just focussing on happy, good stuff at the mo like looking forward to nursery furniture being delivered and our next scan two weeks today! 
:happydance:

How are you and gorgeous Keira doing?

xx


----------



## China girl

:hi:ladies


----------



## laurah8279

Hey CG!!! :hi:

How are you doing? 

Sorry, that was very Joey wasn't it?! :haha:

xx


----------



## laurah8279

China girl said:


> :hi:ladies

Aw, 'your baby is now the size of an apple seed'!! 

Aarrghh! Too cute!!! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes i seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee you :happydance::happydance::happydance:

CG you ok lovely? :hugs:

PC nice bike :thumbup:

BD glad no more bleeding just take it easy :kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

:hi:

LONG night last night ugh. well midwife could see the 'mystery fluid' but it came back negative as amniotic fluid twice. She admitted that she didn't know what it was and that it still may be. Started registering some pretty heavy contractions after I got there, enough that I squirmed through them. My BP and HR shot up after that started.. BP was something like 145/85 which is HIGH for me.. (im usually around 100/60). So they took a urine sample and found a little protein in it. Then they decided to draw blood to check for preeclampsia after all that, which came back negative. So despite the BP spike and protein in urine they said no preeclampsia i believe? So they contributed the odd test results to the weird leaky fluid and contractions and all. Thats when midwife came back in and said she had a hunch that it was still amniotic fluid (contractions were getting bad but cervix wasnt changing, which she said is common if leaking fluid) Sooo.. she sent me down for an ultrasound to check out fluid levels and some other stuff. Baby's fluid is perfect, placenta function is perfect (both of which things they found a little odd seeing as i was 39+4 yesterday and there seemed to be no diminishing at all), baby flexed muscles and did practice breathing and all that, so got a perfect score. Midwife said that STILL didnt mean it wasnt fluid that i was slowly leaking. At that point she gave us options in terms of what to do about contractions without dilation. She talked about the cervical gel, about pitocin, etc but did admit that doing that when cervix isnt ready can increase chance of csec. OH and i opted to accept some medicine to make me more comfortable at home, and then head home to go to bed and just wait it out til baby wants to finish the job naturally.

Today, woke up and of COURSE sat up and liquid gushed down my leg. Went down to pee and I'm bleeding so thats nice. And the contractions continue but are gentler than yesterday. Midwife said that sometimes you can go for days on and off of these yucky contractions before they start to effectively change the cervix. She said of course if it lasts that long I might as well come in so they can try to get things going better. By the looks of my cervix, the fluid, and the placenta, this baby could hang out a while and be just fine.


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh bless ya hopes hope little baby comes soon

Sorry did read though everything but forgotten!!

Asfm just rang doctors for my blood test results had test 2wks ago and receptionist said that my white blood count is low again and the doctor is waiting for doc from Heaematology to ring back!!! Starting to freak out now as I have been all clear from cancer for about 14yrs but Doc still rings me once a year to check on me so I have just rang them to see if she can ring me back and see what is happening and to check if WBC has always been low since chemo as you can tell a bit freaked but hoping its nothing


----------



## poppy666

Ok can i change back my guess for Hopes due date from today back to sunday please :rofl::rofl: glad you n baby are ok hopes :hug:


SB hope your ok too lovely n results come back in the normal range x


----------



## Hopes314

poppy cheater :rofl:


----------



## China girl

Hopes....you are not wanting a c-section, but to give birth vaginally..correct??


----------



## China girl

Praying for you SB:hugs:

BD, you call your midwife....you okay now??


----------



## sleeping bubs

heam doc from hospital just rang me back and said that she had just written to the GP to say have another blood test in 6wks and let her know when I have had it done unless I become unwell in the mean time, if so need to ring her. But she is not too worried as its not too low but will have a look again and have regular blood tests to see if it comes back up again if not chemo might have damaged bone marrow. anyway got to go and pick up my mum


----------



## Hopes314

china yes definitely


----------



## laurah8279

Aw Hopes! :hugs: Sounds like you are having a nightmare! I didnt know this kind of thing could happen. 

I really hope that babs has a word with itself and gets moving out of you!!! Enough is enough!!:haha:

SB, I really hope everything comes back ok for you hun :hugs:

Babyd, have you called the MW? I think you should, sorry if I am scaring you though as I REALLY don't know anything at all about pregnancy and what you experienced could be totally normal. I jsut want you to know for sure whats going on and not have it playing on your mind all day long.

xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

laura it isnt really a nightmare, we could have ended it last night and accepted the meds to make things progress, we just chose not to. i think baby can take care of it :)


----------



## laurah8279

Hopes314 said:


> laura it isnt really a nightmare, we could have ended it last night and accepted the meds to make things progress, we just chose not to. i think baby can take care of it :)

Ok, it all sounds so scary though!!! :nope:

What have I gotten myself into here?!?!?!?! :haha:

Just take care of yourself, make sure that you are the number 1 priority xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hopes glad you and bby are ok hun i hope it come soon sb :hugs: xx xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

yet another scan tommorow :hissy: praying everythings ok as dh isnt going to be there with me :( x


----------



## poppy666

How come another scan babyhopes?


----------



## babyhopes2010

They think i have pre-clampsia :( so they need to check everythings ok x


----------



## poppy666

Oooooo hope everything goes ok lovely :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Ahh, hopes i really thought you would have had the baby by now. You are very brave. I wouldn't have left the hospital. Look after yourself xx

SB, hope all be ok, thinking of you xx

Hi pops, laura and CG. Well, it's brownish when i wipe now so i tried to call my mw who is off duty so her phone is off. I called the hospital ward to talk to a midwife, all she said was to call my gp or go to A&E. I called my gp, they told me to call 111 emergency. I called them, explained what's been happening. I need to call back in an hour when the out of hour surgery opens. If heavy bleeding, fever and stomach or back pain then i need to call 999. Blimey! I am a bit scared now!


----------



## puppycat

I hate when you get passed from pillar to post. 
I'm pregnant, i'm spotting, i'm scared. Isn't that enough???


----------



## poppy666

BD did you attempt to dtd other night? im just thinking maybe old blood travelling down :shrug: but read many a time on here women spotting all way through :hugs:


----------



## babydream

yes poppy we did the other night, don't remember exactly when. I hope it's just that and nothing serious. I'm gonna go to loo again now and check xx 

You would think it'd be enough PC, apparently it's not :(


----------



## coral11680

ok I'm changing my guess back to Friday :rofl:

seriously though, hopes I think you did the right thing, its no fun and waiting a bit longer, I have a feeling your waters will break for real soon though:hugs:

babyd hopefully like poppy said its just your cervix irritated from dtd:hugs:

SB hope all is ok hun.

babyhopes hope scan goes well :hug:

Tink nice to see you and gorgeous Lily, so happy I got more cuddles and a huge big smile when she woke up :D:happydance: see you in a couple of weeks :hugs: x


----------



## babydream

There was nothing there now again. I'm just gonna start with my chicken curry and if i start spotting blood or getting pain then i'll go to A&E. What can an out of hours doctor do? Just tell me it's probably normal and maybe book a scan for tomorrow? Go and wait there for hours for that? I rather call my gp in the morning and have a chat with her maybe she'd arrange a scan right away. What do you think?


----------



## coral11680

yes I agree babyd nothing they can do, I would def wait unless there is heavy blood, then I'd go a&e hope it stops for you and you can relax :hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: afternoon/evening all...

babydream...:hugs: hope your ok :flower: thinking of you xxxxxxxxxx :hugs::friends: sounds like you have a good plan if bleeding carries on but it sounds like your spotting from :sex:..thats exactly why stevie wouldnt touch me...:dohh:..xxx

hopes...did i say 24th...think i did, im sticking to that as im NOT A CHEAT like other ding dongs :rofl::rofl:...cant wait to see your baby! eeeeeeeek exciting!! xx

how are all other ding dongs xx

asfm...my :holly: are killin'...:growlmad: they are huge swollen and feel red hot...fecking horrid!!!...baby Rhys is worth it though! x


----------



## poppy666

Us cheaters? nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :haha:

MC when my boobs were like after korben i got into hot bath and soaked flannel in hot water and covered my boobs, it helped cos my milk released quicker lol


----------



## Hopes314

OK i am for sure not peeing myself. went downstairs to get a drink in my nightgown (no i wasnt wearing pants or underwear because im too fat to lay around the house in that :dohh:) anyway i leaked on the kitchen floor and it is pink now. i KNOW i am not peeing pink. so it must be really thin watery discharge.

babydream how much are you bleeding? i had spotting on and off for weeks brown, red, pink, everything in between.. and i was terrified but i wish i wouldnt have been because everyone told me it would be ok.. and it was! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: Hopes is gonna have her baby in next 24hrs... can i change my guess from Sunday back to Wednesday? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

you guys are ALL cheaters! :rofl: pink might be from getting exam last night, although ive never spotted from exams or sex or anything before. dunno anymore.


anyway.. we just had an earthquake! idk about where you guys are located but thats a big deal for pennsylvania, not so common.


----------



## puppycat

Yeh earthquakes don't happen here too often - hope it wasn't a bad one.
I'm sticking with Friday, you're all cheaters!!


----------



## caz & bob

:haha: x x x


----------



## coral11680

hmm yes maybe I should change guess to tomorrow :rofl:
not cheating just change my mind a lot :rofl:
ouch with the :holly: mc, maybe use your pump to express a little bit to ease it a bit?

Hopes I think you are def leaking Amniotic fluid, but youve been checked so hopefully tonight real labor will begin and you can get to the hospital to have that :baby: :yipee:


----------



## coral11680

wow earthquake in Pennsylvania hopes :shock:


----------



## Hopes314

well if nothing else, i have another routine midwife appointment tomorrow 745am. feel like i live at that stupid hospital.


----------



## coral11680

try to get some rest now hopes, you will need your energy for when you go into labor :hug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> Im guessing 23rd a :blue: 8lb 2 :)

come on Lil baby :happydance::happydance::happydance: uv got to be out by midnight-with a willy :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

babyhopes2010 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Im guessing 23rd a :blue: 8lb 2 :)
> 
> come on Lil baby :happydance::happydance::happydance: uv got to be out by midnight-with a willy :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:haha::rofl: xx xx


----------



## pk2of8

Hey lovelies :hugs:

Well hopes, I'd be pretty anxious myself if I knew I was leaking fluids and living an hr from the hossie. Personally, I probably would have opted for just a little intervention so I could stay at the hospital but I undy your decision too. Just don't wait too long to go back when things start moving along hun :hugs: but how exciting you're gonna have your lo :baby: any time now!!!!!! :yipee:

Babyd, I think you're alright sweetie. Like everybody has said, some spotting is completely normal and it really does sound like it's most likely from when you and dh were :sex: recently. :winkwink:

Sleepingbubs, I hope all your tests keep coming back normal sweetie :hugs:

Crap...I got distracted (ds bugging me...) and now I can't remember what else.....

Ho hum.....well I'll be ordering my meds today girls b/c I'll start stimming next week. My ivf nurse said defo I'll start on sept 2nd or 3rd. Yay!!!!! Everything seems to be moving along as it should so far!! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

aw pk glad you will be getting started soon hun goodluck x x x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Hopes- I'm glad that you didn't get any medical intervention I didn't with my 2nd and the labor was sooo much easier it sounds like your little one will be here soon on their own anyways I hope that you have an easy and tolerable labor

MC- oh that sounds terrible with your boobs Idk how to relieve that other than baby nursing maybe a tight bra although I think that maybe old fashioned advice hope they feel better soon

China- how are you feeling?

Poppy- hope all is well with you

SB- I hope that everything is okay with you I'll keep you in my prayers


afm- had a dr.'s appt today and starting in 3weeks I have to have weekly nst tests and extra ultrasounds to check that I don't have too much fluid I also have slightly elevated bp so I'm sure that in the next few weeks I'll have extra monitoring for that other than that everything is good and dr said that as long as everything looks okay I don't need to be induced until my due date which gives me a chance to go into labor on my own


----------



## babydream

Hello, 

Pk I'm glad to hear things are going as planned :) 

Mommyv good news x

Hopes, I agree with pk being anxious as you live a long distance from hossy. Fx your little one will arrive soon now. I did guess 24th and girl! 

CG, hope you feeling better hunni. My offer still stands for the chat xx

No more spotting for now but I feel a bit of a pressure in tummy. If more spotting I'll call Gp tomorrow morning. I'm really tired and feeling sick :(


----------



## poppy666

BD try get some sleep sweetie, glad no more spotting :hugs: pregnancy can be a bloody scary thing for 9mths :nope:


----------



## babydream

It is bloody scary, no wonder I'm paranoid. Curry just came back up, haven't actually been sick for a while I thought I was over the worst but it doesn't seem like stopping the anti sickness meds is a good idea. I'll try to sleep, night night poppy xxx


----------



## poppy666

Night Babydream :hugs:

Just watched Grudge 2 dont think im gonna be sleeping much :argh:


----------



## China girl

Woo Hoo....PK!!!!

BabyD, I'm cool for right now. I stop going over to 1st tri forums....that forum scares the shit out me and its depressing. That was part of my problem.

Yeah, I don't think your baby likes curry:hugs: Sleep well my friend.


----------



## poppy666

Ugh CG deffo stay away from 1st Tri i avoided like the plague this time around, hope your ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Ugh CG deffo stay away from 1st Tri i avoided like the plague this time around, hope your ok :hugs::hugs:

I wish you would have told me that sooner:haha:
I'm good...I just had dinner & I'm still hungry:dohh:


----------



## eesoja81

Hi everyone!!! I had the weirdest feeling today that someone in the original group from last fall would have a recent bfp, and lo and behold, CHINAAAAAAAA!!! I've been following most everyone on FB but wanted to stop in and say hello! Everyone's new babies and bumps are so beautiful-I'm lucky to have been a part of all of the journeys thus far! Hope you all are well : )


----------



## Hopes314

its 215am here, just got up to pee. bleeding a decent amount suddenly.. like nearly as much as a period. even with a little tiny dark clot. it does seem to be mixed with mucus, but it is definitely more than "blood tinged" .. baby is still moving around alot and everything seems ok otherwise, i have an appointment at 745am regardless, and even if i called now at 215am i wouldnt be getting there until at least 330 anyway, so i figure it should be ok to get there for my 745appt and have it checked out then. anyone have this? input would be nice, might not be going back to sleep now.. a little stressed. Oh, and I have some light cramping like a period too.


EDIT- also, anyone think this is contributed to having the cervical exam monday evening? it seems awfully late for bright red blood like that. and especially this much. And i've had cervical checks every week since 36 weeks and didnt see a single bit of spotting let alone this.

323am-actually, having some contractions that are uncomfortable and feel like sharp period cramps.


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey!

Yeah CG I would stay away from first tri section, my friend said she couldn't go in there when she found out as it would scare her with people bleeding and stuff :hugs:


----------



## PJ32

Hi hopes, I can't help much as I never had a show with either of mine but it does sound like it could be a show, the cramping of contractions does feel like a period to begin with so this could be a great sign. If its not too painful then I would try and hold out until your appointment, but you may feel happier and relaxed if you go in earlier hunxxxx oooh its so exciting


----------



## Hopes314

i have no desire to be in the hospital any longer than i need to be PJ lol. would rather be uncomfortable at home than uncomfortable in a hospital bed. Even by 745am for appointment I assume it will still be early in things (if "things" are actually happening right now..) so will probably go back home even after regular appointment and wait it out. Will see what happens between now and then I suppose


----------



## PJ32

I know what you mean, hospitals are horrid. The longer you can stay at home the better, has the bleeding slowed?


----------



## puppycat

Hopes, not long for your mw appt, let u know how you get on x


----------



## Hopes314

PJ32 said:


> I know what you mean, hospitals are horrid. The longer you can stay at home the better, has the bleeding slowed?

seems to be about the same, like a slightly mucusy, light period.


----------



## coral11680

hopes sounds like the start:happydance: good luck at appointment, hopefully contractions will get stronger before you go and you get admitted, so exciting.:happydance: I can't help with the show, but I'm pretty sure some small bleeding is normal but def keep an eye on it:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

i would say if it gets any heavier get to the hospital sooner


----------



## Hopes314

yes, the bleeding is what alarmed me, got up in the middle of the night to pee and had blood and a little dark clot when i wiped, then looked down in the toilet and had blood in the bottom of the toilet as well. thought it was more like brown and pink spotting that was supposed to happen? I feel somewhat reassured because it is mucusy and accompanied by contractions. dunno


----------



## coral11680

yes i think that means its plug, but I think it should be very light so if it gets heavier, I think you should get there sooner, are your contractions regular?


----------



## Hopes314

seem to be about every 5-7 minutes, they are a little sharp but seem pretty short


----------



## coral11680

oh ok, still early days, I'm excited for you though. Hope everything goes smoothly for you :hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

checking in to see how hopes is getting along....sounding good for a baby soon:yipee:

thanx for the tips with th e :holly: girls...going in the bath soon so will get a hot flannel on them...ouchy! :growlmad: xx

:hugs: to all..xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

One handed typing here :haha: catch up properly later. just wanted to say goodluck to hopes :hugs: im sure that baby will be here very soon! i had a bloody show with oliver, it was bright red in great strings of snot ... ewwww if its minimal, mainly when you wipe and mixed with mucus it should be just fine. However, if it is more than that it will need watching in hospital. you can get a bleed from the site of the placenta which is obviously an urgent matter as its still looking after your baby. x


----------



## mothercabbage

meant to say i had a "heavy show" as the MW called it...like a thick af.....lots of it too! :sick: xxxxx


----------



## laurah8279

Good luck Hopes!!! :happydance:

Hey girls! :hi:

Just got a call from the witness team and have been granted special measures in court (i.e. a screen!!!) yey!!! :happydance: 

Feel so much better about it now. 

My Midwife wrote the Crown Prosecution Service a really good letter and I think thats what swung it for me. She isnt totally useless after all!! :haha:

Had a really sharp, horrible pain in my lower tummy last night, that will just be growing pains, right? Been getting them quite a lot recently but just been putting them down to growing pains :shrug:

xxx


----------



## laurah8279

Babyd, are you ok? :hugs: I have only just read back and seen your posts from last night. 

Get to the docs and demand to be seen! 

Sorry :holly: are causing you oain MC...hope you are feeling better soon :flower:

Will read back some more and then 'I'll be back' :haha:

xxx


----------



## laurah8279

Good luck for the scan today Babyhopes :thumbup:

xx


----------



## laurah8279

Have you seen MW yet Hopes? 

What did she say?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

aww laura so glad you are finally getting the screen, i thought it was terrible that they wouldnt just allow it in the first place, what harm can it do them really!?


EDIT-and no havent seen midwife yet, its 450am here and my appointment is at 745am. our weird time differences lol.


----------



## laurah8279

Hopes314 said:


> aww laura so glad you are finally getting the screen, i thought it was terrible that they wouldnt just allow it in the first place, what harm can it do them really!?
> 
> 
> EDIT-and no havent seen midwife yet, its 450am here and my appointment is at 745am. our weird time differences lol.

Thanks Hopes but if I had known what time it was there I wouldn't have asked you a question...I would have simply said GET TO BED MISSUS!!! :hugs:

XX


----------



## Hopes314

:haha: freaked out when i saw the blood in the middle of the night so no sleep after that. plus OH and i have our alarms set for 5am to get up and get ready and all that since we live not so close. lame


----------



## laurah8279

I understand totally hun. It would probably be much better if you got some more sleep but I think I would be the same and would up and think about it too much to get back to sleep.

Just try not to worry as you are goin to the best place you possibly could be in this situation in a couple of hours (the Midwife) and she will probably just be realyl blase about it and say 'yeah everything is fine, no need to worry'.

We are all thinking of you right now and all of our love and positive vibes your way in hope that everything goes smoothly and that you will meet your beautiful bambino today. :hugs:

P.S. I think it's a girl by the way, only a female could cause this much trouble! :haha:

xxx


----------



## coral11680

morning Laura, excellent news about the court case, phew :hugs:


----------



## PJ32

mothercabbage said:


> checking in to see how hopes is getting along....sounding good for a baby soon:yipee:
> 
> thanx for the tips with th e :holly: girls...going in the bath soon so will get a hot flannel on them...ouchy! :growlmad: xx
> 
> :hugs: to all..xxx

Hi MC, I used cabbage leaves from a savoy cabbage lol, just pop them in the fridge so they are nice and chilled and pop them over your :holly: looks odd but incredible xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

HANDS FREE!!!! :haha: 

I'm just being more cautious with the bleeding cause a girl I know who was due the same day as be had a placenta abruption. I sat there telling her not to worry so she didn't, and when she arrived at hospital was told she should have come in sooner. Ok it wasn't an emergency at the point I spoke to her, but I still feel guilty cause it frightened the life out of her and I really should have told her to get it checked to be on the safe side. I guess you just can't be too careful, you'll be just fine though Hopes cause MW will be seeing you soon so don't freak out. I personally think everything sounds good to go Hopes! and all pretty normal. I'm gonna be thinking of, and praying for you and baby constantly today. Goooooooddddddd byeeeeeeeee MEGA BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: x

Laura, sooooooooo glad you have the screen organised. Sorry not been able to reply to you lately, been hectic here with Lilypie and the crying :cry: Pains sound just like round ligament pains honey, they can be very sharp :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babydream, I'm thinking of you and hoping for nice clear CM today. Lots of women do spot in pregnancy, but I know that doesn't make you feel any better. Update soon wont you, I really hope you can get a scan or something to reassure you. Thanks sooooooooo much for everything youve helped me with, my own personal maternity nurse :hugs: xxxxx

MC, I second the cabbage leaves, magic! awwwwww how is little Rhys today? I can't believe how much your managing to get on here, hats off to you girl! is he being good for you? how many people ask you that in the first few weeks eh? :rofl: might have been missing but thinking of you x

Coralista, lovely afternoon tea, looking forward to doing it again! must get a pic of the girls together, hopefully I wont be so scared to put Lily down next time :haha: Loved seeing Keira in the flesh, she's so gorgeous! x


----------



## laurah8279

Thanks Tink :flower: And don't apologies silly!! Of course you are busy busy busy!! :hugs:

I feel the same about the bleeding, that's why I have been telling Babyd and Hopes to contact MW or docs. Defiintely better to be overcautious I think and put your mind at rest. Like you said though, Hopes in with MW soon so she will be fine and looked after. Just hope Babyd has been to see someone to get checked out 

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

https://youtu.be/h36md1aszmw

Had to link this video :haha: was watching it on catch up this morning and had a giggle. Sounds like she's saying Ding Dong?!? :haha: might be wrong but still funny :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I still feel like I have a 'duty of care' even though I'm not working :haha: although I think I have always had that :haha: yes always best to get checked out :) is that your new bump pic Laura? awwww its getting more defined now! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my opks and preseed come today wooppp just sat her waiting for my son finish in the bathroom so i can get ready hes so slow cleaned all the house think i will take dogs out for a run why the sun is out x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wave: hey caz! whoooooop! for the preseed and opks :) ARMED AND DANGEROUS!!!! make sure you post pics of the OPK's wont you? :haha: I'm having pee stick withdrawal! :dust: for your new TTC kit :dust: x


----------



## laurah8279

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I still feel like I have a 'duty of care' even though I'm not working :haha: although I think I have always had that :haha: yes always best to get checked out :) is that your new bump pic Laura? awwww its getting more defined now! x

Yeah that pic was from last Fri, 18 weeks! :happydance: 

xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I spy Poppy :wave: I'm going off to get dressed and hopefully will be back but if i'm not I just wanted to say HI :wave: :flower: x


----------



## laurah8279

Excited for you Caz!! 

:dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust:

xxx


----------



## puppycat

Hey Caz, my opk's arrived yesterday too, managed to bd last night but still only cd9 now, prob opk this afternoon just in case


----------



## laurah8279

Yey PC!! 

Sending positive vibes and sticky dust your way too!!! 

:dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust:


xxxx


----------



## poppy666

:haha: Tink had a few pages to catch up there lol I CANT FRIGGING BREATHHHHHHHHHH :cry:

Laura so glad you got a screen sweetie :hugs: im due as a witness to my son's rape case on my due date fx'd ive had her before then :dohh:

Hopes hope they keep you in personally dont like the sound of bleeding, but if other ding dongs have experienced it it must be ok, ive never bled so couldnt advice. Good luck :hugs:

CG hope your ok today :kiss:

BD bleeding stopped?

Coral, Tink and MC hows our baby dingers?

Caz good luck this cycle lovely, dont let your OH near the preseed :haha:

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## coral11680

Tink, don't be silly, I understand wanting to comfort her, I'm the same when Keira is not comfy:hugs: def need pics with them together.

Caz, lots of :dust: and like Tink said post opk pics we miss poas pics!:haha:

PC you to, good idea to BD even if cd9 :dust:

Poppy, sorry you arent comfy, is little Serenity pushing on your diaphragm? :hugs:

Hopes keep us updated, do you have a text buddy?


----------



## poppy666

Yes she lying right across and high up today so she being a pain :haha:

Coral Hopes needs a text buddy surely someone on here can keep us updated?


----------



## laurah8279

Oh my gosh Poppy! Hope it all gets sorted out :hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## poppy666

lol Laura you got it to come :dohh: think everyone gets it at this stage


----------



## caz & bob

pc :dust::dust::dust: fx its are month hun girls i will post the opk ha x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:
tink..Rhys is a good baby so far..its my fecking floof/stitches being a pain(literally ) today :dohh: :growlmad:..MW checked them this morning..healing well, plenty of bruising too apparently :cry: stitches feel tight like they could rip every time i get up or sit down....anyway...as to be expected so happy days ...almost finished birth story:thumbup: but warning you its long and rambly..also a "scary bit" towards the end.....:hugs: to all..xx


----------



## puppycat

Hopes i'm across the pond but if you want to text me i'm up all hours anyway!


----------



## babydream

Wow, you've been chatty here here this morning! Where do i start????

Tink, nice to see you here hun, hope Lily is ok, i still owe you a phone number and i thought of something else too and found one online i'll send you a link soon. xx

Hopes, you are very laid back! I can't believe it's your first baby and not freaking out. I would! I hope everything goes well and try to keep us posted somehow please. xx

Poppy hun, don't you think you should mention being breathless a lot to your mw??? Or did you already? Hope it gets better xx

Laura, good news from court, phew, just relax now hunni xx

CG, glad you're ok. I know what you mean about 1st tri forum, i go on it regularly but don't read the posts which are already titled as 'scary' or 'sad'. I know it's selfish from me but just don't want to read horror stories either. Although, i posted about my spotting when i was freaking out but funnily only 2 people replied. The other posts about 'dh leaving' or 'who is the father i slept with two men' are getting pages of responds. Ha! I try to support women over there with Hyperemesis or to get interesting info. One of the expectant mums is 13weeks now and have a 5months old child!! How the hell did she manage to get preggo so fast????

Hi eesoja, nice to see you popping in xx

PJ, hope all ok with you over in Dubai xx

Coral, hope Keira is ok and had a good time with Tink and Lily xx

PC and Caz, good luck you ladies, get into action now, so exciting xx

MC, glad Rhys is a good baby, sorry about your stitches and i also say cabbage leaves for boobs xx

Hello everyone else xx

Asfm, spotting seems to be stopped, didn't happen since yesterday afternoon so i didn't call the doctor or anyone else. Do you think i should still have a scan? I texted a lady around here who offered her doppler to me to use, maybe i can catch a hb. But if it happens again then my mw is back to work tomorrow i'll just call her. xxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: v quick update....babies legs shut :haha: so team yellow still :rofl:

Baby is ok but a lil bigger than average oppss :shock:

my aminotic fluid is off the frecking chart :( so have to have ANOTHER scan on 7th september!

have to go back to consultant as my ankles face and fingers v swollen.theyre alil worried and have taken more bloods meh :grr:

on a plus note i have a pic of the baby swearing :haha: ill post it later! :rofl:


----------



## babydream

glad baby is ok Babyhopes, hope the rest gets better and they'll look after you well. don't worry about staying team yellow,i might just stay that too lol xx Let's see the piccy xx


----------



## laurah8279

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi: v quick update....babies legs shut :haha: so team yellow still :rofl:
> 
> Baby is ok but a lil bigger than average oppss :shock:
> 
> my aminotic fluid is off the frecking chart :( so have to have ANOTHER scan on 7th september!
> 
> have to go back to consultant as my ankles face and fingers v swollen.theyre alil worried and have taken more bloods meh :grr:
> 
> on a plus note i have a pic of the baby swearing :haha: ill post it later! :rofl:

His/her legs better not be shut when I go for my 2nd scan in two weeks!!!!! 

Want to see piccy xxx


----------



## poppy666

Babyhopes glad everything went ok sweetie :hugs:

BD once you have a baby you can get caught pretty quickly after, Gage was only 6 weeks old when i got my BFP with Wade :dohh: :haha:


----------



## babydream

Holy crap Poppy!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> Babyhopes glad everything went ok sweetie :hugs:
> 
> BD once you have a baby you can get caught pretty quickly after, Gage was only 6 weeks old when i got my BFP with Wade :dohh: :haha:

:argh:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: hence why they so close in age ten an half months between them cos Gage came 2wk early...


----------



## puppycat

I am just speechless....


----------



## babydream

I have little sharp twinges on my left, is that ok?


----------



## poppy666

Yeah BD i got them alot think its ligament pain, plus hurt when i use to stand up too quickly.

PC not that bad :haha: but was hard work cos Rhys was 16mths when i had Gage, so a lot of locking myself in the bathroom back then.


----------



## laurah8279

Yeah twinges are normal hun and I had them too although with your current bleeding situation, I think you should get in to see doc/midwife today

xxx


----------



## puppycat

Lol to let me get this right...

26months
10months
newborn

I'd be locking myself in bathroom too!

You are one brave lady BUT they're all grown up now and you're starting again heh


----------



## babydream

Ok, that's good then. I'll call my mw tomorrow when she's back on duty Laura, i'm not too bothered right now as no more incident since but i mention it to her see what she says. The brown patch was only on the paper when i wiped not even in my knickers so can't be that bad. It's sweet of you to be concerned, thanks xx

I have this weird feeling accompanied with the twinges...I read when someone can feel baby moving early it feels like butterflies in there, that's the kind of thing i'm feeling. Am i just imagining it??? I'm only 13+3!!! Oh i'll have to stop this :S Lady hasn't text me back yet, now i really want that doppler!


----------



## poppy666

PC yes just about their ages pmsl :dohh:

BD get one of these https://www.amazon.co.uk/AngelSound...DUE2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314198422&sr=8-1

or get free gel with this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Angelsou...egnancy_MJ&hash=item3a68efb92e#ht_3563wt_1139


----------



## babydream

OMG!! Shoot me today girls!!! Just had a shower and i noticed that the bottom part of my nipples are swollen and kind of a light colour like when a bruise is getting greeninsh yellowish towards the end. Defo lighter than the upper parts. What the hell is going on with me today???

Editing: yes Poppy i had a look today too but unfortunately can't afford it right now :(


----------



## poppy666

PM me your address and you can have mine :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Oh poppy you sure???? You still have one??? i thought you gave it to MC! How nice of you hunni, but i am going to send it back when finally baby starts kicking. I only borrow it :) I'll pm you now xx


----------



## poppy666

I dont want it back im not having anymore :rofl::rofl:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> I dont want it back im not having anymore :rofl::rofl:

You are not having any more???? Poppy surely you'd like another one right after this little girl!!! :rofl::argh:


----------



## poppy666

pmsl getting the coil put in already talked with consultant about it :haha:

Who's guessing Hopes was kept in?


----------



## Hopes314

:hi:

just got back from midwife appointment, she said bleeding sounded ok, she did an exam with the speculum and peeked in and didnt see the real bright red blood just the mucusy orange kind which is mostly what im getting when wiping now so all is ok apparently. She said just bloody show. How gross right? Anywayy she offered to check cervix although i was doubting it seeing as i was just checked monday night and the triage nurses said i was "barely a fingertip" and cervix still felt long. When she checked today i didnt have to sit on my fists (for like the first time everrr) and she said 2cm, 80% effaced. She asked about the contractions and said she expects we will be back in later today to be admitted. She offered to let us go walk around and check me again in 2 hours to see if they could just admit me right away, but I declined because I would rather be uncomfortable at home than uncomfortable in a hospital. She suggested I call in when contractions are 4 min apart, 1 min long, lasting 1 hour. My problem with that is.. what if I have that occurring but they are not like terrible pains? I didnt ever imagine being admitted to hospital until pains were really bad. So, I am home and I am... waiting.:wacko: 

OH and i took a 2 mile walk when we got home, and then I sent him off to work. I'm a little nervous about deciding when to go to hospital, because i will first have to call midwife and get the OK, then i will have to call OH and tell him to come home (which will take an hour for him to arrive) THEN we have to leave for hospital (which is an hour drive). I just couldnt make him stay home from work during all this waiting, he is scheduled to work 11am-9pm today and I know first babies can really take their time. Early labor can last a whole day sometimes!

So anyway, my contractions are 5-7 min apart, 1 min long, lasting 1 minute, but what if they reach 4 min apart and are still not horrible pains? They hurt now but nothing near what I'm imagining is to come I guess?


----------



## poppy666

:haha: Hopes your here lol... I think once they get to 4 mins after 30 mins call your MW then get OH home, better safe than sorry, yes first babies dont rush but not always.


----------



## Hopes314

ugh.. not in the mood for all this waiting. I think I'm slightly too uncomfortable to take a nap but it would be a nice way to pass the time so I might try anyway lol. Am I crazy for sending OH to work knowing that when I call him it will be 2 hours til we arrive at hospital?


----------



## Hopes314

Looks like baby is trying to make the due date :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Hard to say Hopes, but if i was already 2cm i wouldnt of sent him in concidering the amount of travelling you need to do. I would call him back personally but thats just me. :shrug:


----------



## Hopes314

I think a big part of the decision to send him to work was that early this morning contractions were 5-7 min apart and even after we got home and went for 2 mile walk, they are still 5-7 min apart and dont feel too much stronger i dont think? So it made me feel like this could be a while I guess. Although I know things can change really fast. I just feel like it just doesn't hurt enough to keep him home and waiting? I think I'm still in denial lol


----------



## poppy666

lol just do what you feel is right, but if pains get slightly more stronger id call him back.


----------



## puppycat

So Hopes you need to get someones mobile number because we'll need updates! lol.
Don't panic hun, if it doesn't hurt then don't go, you'll know when it's time :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i have a naughty baby 
https://img849.imageshack.us/img849/5626/keane.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hopes314

k who wants me to text them? lol not many of you on right now! keep in mind my hours are different than yours, its not even 1pm here yet, things probably wont be happening til this evening or tonight


----------



## puppycat

:rofl:


----------



## puppycat

I'm happy if you are, i never flippin sleep anyway :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee or pc :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Or Poppy, she never sleeps either :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i have a baby with attitude in my belly :haha:
https://img849.imageshack.us/img849/5626/keane.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hopes314

k someone message me their number! both even, doesnt matter


----------



## poppy666

Awww babyhopes thats cute :hugs:

Hopes give PC the pleasure :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Lol, did you type that through a contraction?


----------



## Hopes314

k i tried to text the number and it messaged me back and said its a landline number? did i do something wrong? you guys numbers look odd compared to ours. our format is likeee.. xxx-xxx-xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

might have to find a dd in the same country :haha: my phone is telling me all kinds of crazy things!


----------



## puppycat

lol oops - I think you need to drop the zero and use +44....


----------



## poppy666

lol think there is only China Girl isnt there?


----------



## Hopes314

k will try that


----------



## Hopes314

messaged you pc. if it didnt work ill have to try to find a US dd. so if a US dd gets on and wants to be the messenger, pm me your cell! im gonna go try to take a nap ive been up since the bleeding at 2am and its 1pm here now ugh. this all feels silly, midwife says labor is starting, so we go home, OH goes to work, and now im going to take a nap? :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah good idea Hopes try get some sleep :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

i cant believe im not running around going crazy. maybe it hasnt hit me yet?


----------



## puppycat

Send me your Hopes, let's try it that way round :)


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Wow thought I'd just pop on quickly:haha:

Good luck Hopes:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Had my scan earlier will post pic in a mo, edd has now changed to Feb 27th instead of March 2nd:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

DM seen piccy on fb :hugs: i say :blue: :happydance:


----------



## China girl

I will message hopes my # girls


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> I will message hopes my # girls

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

https://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss62/EmilyHoward_2010/battlesbridge023.jpg


----------



## coral11680

Hopes very excited for you, oh and I'm changing my guess to tomorrow :rofl:

DM saw the pic on FB I say :blue: also by the nub:happydance:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

I thought it may be another girl, I'm useless with nub shots:wacko:


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> Hopes very excited for you, oh and I'm changing my guess to tomorrow :rofl:
> 
> DM saw the pic on FB I say :blue: also by the nub:happydance:

Im sticking with my guess of today but if no show ive gotta say tomorrow n promise i wont change it :blush::haha:


----------



## babydream

Well, seems like i'm rubbish at guessing by the nub, they all look the same to me. I would've said girl DM. But don't mind me. Your due just a day after me lol

Come on hopes, gives us a baby already!!!!!


----------



## pk2of8

Hey sweeties...

Hopes, of u get back on, good luck sweetie!!, :happydance: this is it for you!!! I don't think younshould rely on the pains themselves. Pain is different for everybody and mine was very manageable and not "painful" to me u til I got close to 7cm or so. Go by timing of the contractions and just trust your gut and you'll be ok. If you're questioning it, you should just get going sweetie with that long of a drive. Don't wait it out. My first labor was only about 7 or 8 hours total, including the early stuff, so you can't always go by the whole "first labor" thing. Anything more often than 5 minutes apart consistent (for one hour) for contractions, regardless of pain level and you should go to the hospital sweetie. Especially with where you're at now with fluids, show, dilation, and effacement. That's my 2cents anyway :winkwink::thumbup:

Babyd, glad your spotting has stopped sweetie. :hugs:

Eesoja, been thinking about you lately sweetie and wondering how you've been doing. I hope you're well hun :hugs:

Ok...my mind has gone to pot lately with the hormone injections. :wacko: I've lost the rest of it again :dohh:

Ohh, china and hopes and any of the other US ding dongs, if you want someone else to keep in touch with, just lemme know and I'll send you my cell # too. :hugs:

Ummmm...I have to go to the pharmacy to see if the pharmacist will accept having my meds delivered there b/c it turns out fedex doesn't deliver to my area on Saturday's. So freaking stupid and I was so upset about it yesterday I cried...after working on it for an hour and a half. Blah. I'm such a mess emotionally...all over the place with mood swings. :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

dm i guess :blue: hun pk hope they can deliver to you hun x x x


----------



## Hopes314

:hi: still here. got up from my nap and everything is the same. contractions every 5-7 minutes, still feel the same as earlier. boring. bouncing on my ball now hah. has to be a little more conducive than sleeping anyway right :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Bounce away then jump up and down the stairs :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

DM aww love the scan pic! wish i knew more about the nub thing, I never did quite grasp the concept :dohh: but i just looked at the baby overall and it kinda reminds me of a girl? Dunno lol


----------



## Daisys_mummy

You excited Hopes, I remember all too well when my labour started with Daisy, jumped around like a looney was so excited :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Think id do the same DM if i was garanteed it would only take an hour to get her out pmsl


----------



## Daisys_mummy

My labour wasn't too bad with Daisy, got to 4cm with no pain relief @ 13:30 and had her at 17:53 with just gas and air.

Admittedly I'm bricking it already about this one:haha:


----------



## poppy666

You lucky bugger :haha: my first slow labour for 3 days only dilated 4cm then they decided to help and put me on a drip.. hurt like hell but was back to back labour and he broke my coxic bone :growlmad: My last two was best labours starting on my own apart from sweeps.


----------



## Hopes314

ugh do you think i could be at this for DAYS!?


----------



## poppy666

Hope not sweetie cos its tiring lack of sleep :shrug: everyone is different, think Rhys was clinging onto my ribcage and too comfy in there pmsl


----------



## babydream

Hopes, you still at home?????????? blimey!! lol

My nipples are very sore, like someone is stabbing them with a sharp knife! Ugh, bloody hell!


----------



## poppy666

BD your not having a good week with your nipples this week are you :haha: :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Yeah i'm screwed this week lol. The funny part was...when dh came home i told him about my discovery on my nipples and he said, 'yeah that's normal that's what i read'. I was like huh???? Anything i say he says that back to me. Where the heck is he reading all that stuff???? pfft


----------



## poppy666

Aww bless him for reading up lol all my OH said about mine was ' wow they getting darker' pfft nice.


----------



## puppycat

Hopes with my labour my waters broke at 8am on the loo but didnt get any contractions until 3.30pm went home, ate, bounced on my ball, had a bath, went in to hospital about 11.30pm and they said 2cm fully effaced, could be a while yet then refused me G&A as they said i was too early. Laura was born at 3am in birth poo. Did get G&A but goodness knows when. It's a blur. Lol


----------



## Daisys_mummy

All I get from hubby is "wow they're getting big" before he grabs a handfull then has to scrape me off the ceiling, bloody kills every time he does it:haha:


----------



## puppycat

Or pool :haha:


----------



## China girl

I know what you mean BD, my boobs don't hurt, just my durn nipples. Its really bad when I take a shower and they only hurt at night:shrug:


----------



## babydream

Haha, pops i think my dh just pretends he knows stuff lol He stroked my tummy and said 'how is my little alien doing today?' How charming! lol


----------



## babydream

China girl said:


> I know what you mean BD, my boobs don't hurt, just my durn nipples. Its really bad when I take a shower and they only hurt at night:shrug:

oh hunni, boobies and nipples! Got the whole package lucky me. Dh is strictly not allowed to touch them!! :growlmad:


----------



## babydream

puppycat said:


> Or pool :haha:

:haha:


----------



## China girl

I was induced with both of my boys. I went the full 40 w/Chris and I took Corey at 38 weeks. My choice, I was sick and tired of being pregnant it was time for them to come out. It took me 2 days to have Chris and 1 for Corey. 
Well, there is my 2 cents:)


----------



## China girl

babydream said:


> Haha, pops i think my dh just pretends he knows stuff lol He stroked my tummy and said 'how is my little alien doing today?' How charming! lol

:haha:mine calls it the "critter":haha:


----------



## babydream

China girl said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Haha, pops i think my dh just pretends he knows stuff lol He stroked my tummy and said 'how is my little alien doing today?' How charming! lol
> 
> :haha:mine calls it the "critter":haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## puppycat

Can't remember what we called Laura now but i was 37+5 when i gave birth - forgot to say that x


----------



## poppy666

Im not saying what i call mine when she's sitting on my nerve or using my bladder as a trampoline :haha:


----------



## babydream

Poppy I just told dh how quickly you got pregnant. His face was priceless! Completely freaked out kept saying 'oh no no no no' shaking his head!:haha:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Im not saying what i call mine when she's sitting on my nerve or using my bladder as a trampoline :haha:

Any prize for guessing??? :haha:


----------



## poppy666

lol bet he dont go near you after this little one till your protected :haha:


----------



## babydream

I told him a while ago that we shouldn't dtd for 6weeks after giving birth and he didn't like it. I think now he'll double that time at least and would make sure I'm not cheating with the protection :haha:

Puppycat, flapjacks eh? Yummy! I'm stealing the recepie from Facebook lol


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Im not saying what i call mine when she's sitting on my nerve or using my bladder as a trampoline :haha:

:haha:Poor Serinity:haha:


----------



## poppy666

LOL Its ok cos once Serenity is here i'll be giggling at you lot going through the same :haha:

BD after telling him that i think your going to be lucky if you get it at all for 6mths pmsl


----------



## poppy666

Right off to bed ladies :hugs:

Hopes keep bouncing on that ball sweetie and if you end up in full labour whilst us UK ladies are asleep good luck :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Well, it'll be his loss cause we won't do it for 6 months now due to my spotting lol I'm really not bothered. 1year? He'll go mental lol

Just realised that we didn't get a call last week so nuchal scan showed low risk then yaaaay! I'm strangely craving chicken flavoured instant noodles. I could eat a couple of packs every day, if I had any in the cupboard I'd make one right now lol


----------



## babydream

Night popsy xx


----------



## China girl

Night Poppy!!!


----------



## babydream

Night night CG xx I'm gonna try to sleep too xx


----------



## China girl

Sleep well BD:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

almost 9pm here, contractions still 7min apart, how long can i really go on with semi-painful contractions every 7 minutes!? i mean there has to be an end somewhere right? fortunately i can take naps through them so they arent that horrible. but they just keep going and going and going no matter if im sitting, walking, laying, sleeping, blah!


----------



## China girl

Hopes,
I PM'd you my number if you want to text me with updates.


----------



## Hopes314

will do china, have it in my phone! :)


----------



## puppycat

Sorry its dragging on Hopes, damn restless legs here again. Sigh x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all...checking in....
:dust::dust::dust:<--labour dust for hopes....xx

:sleep: <----me :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Me and korben just got up :haha: still feel tired but good lie in snuggled up to korbs :hugs:

Arghhhh Hopes hope your not in slow labour for days and you progress today :hugs:

Hope everyone else good :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning poppy!! :wave:...a lie in....whats that:shrug: :haha:..:hugs: xx


----------



## poppy666

:haha: I know i get my good days with korben lol enjoy it whilst i can before miss madam appears.

Hows our Rhys?


----------



## mothercabbage

he is good...just having a feed from daddy:happydance:..he was good last night, fed every 3 hours and slept inbetween..cant grumble at that:thumbup: cant believe it was a week since labour!:shock: where has the last week gone??...heres a dorky pic! just for my bnb girls to see...look at my stupid face and huge white thighs :haha: happy though!!! :yipee: and here is daddy bum changing :awww: good daddy! xx
 



Attached Files:







camera1 004.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 15









camera1 001.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## coral11680

morning, 

Poppy, glad you got a lovely lie in, but like MC I forgot what they are like:haha:

MC huge thighs, I think not you are skinny! Lovely pics, good daddy :awww:

I'm off out to meet up with friends and kids at an indoor play place. I'm sure it will be packed as its pissing down:dohh:. Hopefully when I get back Hopes will have had her baby. xx


----------



## babydream

Looking good MC, how cute. Has it been a week already???? Surely not, can't be! Glad all is well xx

Morning poppy, slept late too, but i always do lately as not working and no baby yet lol Making the most of it. It's good sometimes isn't it? lol

Hopes, you poor thing, hope things speed up today for you, can't wait to hear your news. 

Hope everyone's ok. 

It's bloody pouring rain in here, like November. Not good weather wise but November would be closer to February haha, i wish.


----------



## babydream

Hey coral, have a good time, surely it'll be packed! I so didn't like taking kids to indoor places in holidays. Absolutely crowded!

I just received my letter from the hospital. My baby is not at high risk for Down's Syndrome. Didn't show the ratio though, should i call and ask???


----------



## poppy666

November good month i can vacate this little madam :haha:

MC you look really good to say its only been a week, aww bless OH :hugs:

Coral not raining where i am but its cold pfft.

BD glad all well with the results, you can relax now x

Im just looking a newborn girl clothes bundles on ebay will save me a packet lol, i know how fast they grow so gonna get a few bundles off ebay.


----------



## mothercabbage

meant to say :yipee: for low risk babydream!!:hugs: xxx

coral...good luck at the kids indoor place...rather you than me!:hugs: 

:rain: on and off here,crap!


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> November good month i can vacate this little madam :haha:
> 
> MC you look really good to say its only been a week, aww bless OH :hugs:
> 
> Coral not raining where i am but its cold pfft.
> 
> Im just looking a newborn girl clothes bundles on ebay will save me a packet lol, i know how fast they grow so gonna get a few bundles off ebay.

awwww time for PINK!! im on ebay too, looking for a bigger car!:dohh: poor chloe gets squashed in between 2 car seats in our little car!:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

MC i just bought a Mondeo for that exact reason, but i buy Cat Ds and get them repaired its cheaper :thumbup: picked up Mondeo on an 05 plate for £1,250 with full history :happydance: it only needs new bumper and a dint taken out of rear quarter so its in body shop Tuesday.


----------



## mothercabbage

ok im a bit thick when it comes to cars, i dont drive so im looking for a big but pretty one:rofl: what is cat d?? lolol...and where will i find them? xx


----------



## babydream

Great bargain Poppy!!! My hubby would be interested in buying something like that. He usually goes for cat D cars. Wasn't always a good choice though lol

Good luck with finding something big and pretty MC. What have you got in mind?? 

I can't wait to start a bit of shopping. But it's too early. I'm hoping to borrow or get cheap stuff. We were already offered a cot, i've seen moses baskets for £10-15 used but the pram will be tricky unless dh's cousin can give hers to us. How is your pram MC??? Are you happy with it?? Baby clothes wise will be primark and George i guess. Babies grow so fast, no need for expensive stuff. *sigh*


----------



## poppy666

Cat D is classed as Salvage, basically its had a bump and insurance has written it off... some cars need more work than others, but if you type into ebay Salvage or Cat D it brings cars up... if you cba fixing a car then you can buy a Cat D already repaired so type into ebay Cat D repaired or Repaired Salvage :thumbup:

Ive bought and sold quite a few Cat Ds

This is what was wrong with mine and its costing me £300 to repair in bodyshop.
 



Attached Files:







a.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 7









r.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 7









c.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babydream

Wow pops, that's awesome!!! I'd love to drive a nice big car. Dh has a Vectra which is relatively big compare to my Hyundai Getz lol


----------



## poppy666

This is a good example of something you wouldnt need to repair, but just Tax its got 12mths MOT already and its a diesel bet it only goes for about £1,200 :shrug:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2003-FOR...omobiles_UK&hash=item2313ab028f#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Hopes314

still here. contractions are getting yucky enough that i cant sleep through them anymore. about every 5 minutes. my belly is getting exhausted. just sent OH off to work again.


----------



## babydream

Sent him off to work????????????? wow hopes, you are really relaxed hunni. I wouldn't be surprised if that baby came at home helped by the neighbours!!


----------



## mothercabbage

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2008-REN...mobiles_UK&hash=item19c8223fb8#ht_1493wt_1088
i want this!!! :cloud9:...lovin' your car poppy!! :happydance:
babydream my pram is ace..deffo get one for yourself....:thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

get him back hopes and squeeze that baby out!! :happydance: *HAPPY DUE DAY* :flower:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> This is a good example of something you wouldnt need to repair, but just Tax its got 12mths MOT already and its a diesel bet it only goes for about £1,200 :shrug:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2003-FOR...omobiles_UK&hash=item2313ab028f#ht_500wt_1156

i like that but want a mpv really....loadsa room for kids and "baggage":haha:


----------



## Hopes314

babydream said:


> Sent him off to work????????????? wow hopes, you are really relaxed hunni. I wouldn't be surprised if that baby came at home helped by the neighbours!!

:rofl: things are moving so slow, no sense in holding off our lives all week. if it feels like things are picking up ill have him home in an hour and at hospital in another hour.


----------



## babydream

Nice one MC, now learn to drive it missy! lol Have you got a link for the pram? i guess i can say goodbye to my dream Stokke Xplory even used!


----------



## laurah8279

Hopes!!!! :happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo:

I am too excited for you!! Get OH back now!! Bambino defo coming today and its going to be :blue: I reckon!!! 

Babyd, aw, huni!! :hugs: You are having a tough one this week arent you? My nips are the same, very dark and very sensitive. Its all part of the joys! 

My OH keeps quoting stuff to me too about what is and isnt happening, etc. Bless them for looking it up!

MC your pics are lurvely! :thumbup:

:hi: all other Ding Dongs!

Hope you are all well today.

I have been at the dentist this morn, she says everything is fine but that I need to floss more thats all so all is good in the hood! Been getting lots of sharp pains but they must be jusr round ligament pains like Dr Tink said so not worried.

My bump is seriously getting in the way now at bedtime but still not quite big enough for my Dreamgeni maternity pillow to help with yet so praying for it to grow a bit more tomorrow at 19 weeks and then I can hopefully rest it on the pillow and not just against it.

Getting excited about my scan but then get nervous when I think about it too as my driving test is on the same week :cry: I dont think I am going to pass as I had a lesson last night that I bollocksed up and cried on! My instructor just didnt know what to do! Bless him 

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/23063733...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_12222wt_990 plenty of choice...colours...wheels lol...xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

laurah8279 said:


> Hopes!!!! :happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo:
> 
> I am too excited for you!! Get OH back now!! Bambino defo coming today and its going to be :blue: I reckon!!!
> 
> Babyd, aw, huni!! :hugs: You are having a tough one this week arent you? My nips are the same, very dark and very sensitive. Its all part of the joys!
> 
> My OH keeps quoting stuff to me too about what is and isnt happening, etc. Bless them for looking it up!
> 
> MC your pics are lurvely! :thumbup:
> 
> :hi: all other Ding Dongs!
> 
> Hope you are all well today.
> 
> I have been at the dentist this morn, she says everything is fine but that I need to floss more thats all so all is good in the hood! Been getting lots of sharp pains but they must be jusr round ligament pains like Dr Tink said so not worried.
> 
> My bump is seriously getting in the way now at bedtime but still not quite big enough for my Dreamgeni maternity pillow to help with yet so praying for it to grow a bit more tomorrow at 19 weeks and then I can hopefully rest it on the pillow and not just against it.
> 
> Getting excited about my scan but then get nervous when I think about it too as my driving test is on the same week :cry: I dont think I am going to pass as I had a lesson last night that I bollocksed up and cried on! My instructor just didnt know what to do! Bless him
> 
> xx

:haha: poor instructor...lol...best of luck for your test though, gonna start my lessons again next month! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Naughty Hopes, usually contractions every 5 mins is the begining of the active stage of labour honey, so this stage shouldn't last too long. Its early labour that can drag. I'm not telling you what to do but... well I am gonna actually :haha: GET DH BACK. I'm pretty sure your gonna need him pretty soon. Labours usually hot up RIGHT ABOUT .... NOW :hugs: So even if you don't have to go straight to hospital I think your gonna need his support. I'm thinking of you honey, so pleased your coping ok so far. Very very excited here :loopy:

Will catch up with everyone later, gotta hop out to docs to sort out some meds for Lily just noticed the one I keep in the fridge is going out of date today x


----------



## poppy666

MC this one is repaired aand you can get it delivered https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Citroen-...mobiles_UK&hash=item35b205fd65#ht_1383wt_1139


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been getting o pain already hope i am o early woopp x x x


----------



## poppy666

Caz get DTD sweetie i ov'd with this one on CD10 :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

done a opk but not dark enough yet hun x x x


----------



## babydream

That's it Tink, you tell Hopes! lol I'm amazed how laid back she is, i wanna go and shake her lol Just kidding hopes lol :hugs:

MC, i really like the pram, if we can't get one from family or friends then we might go for this. Plenty of colours i need to choose neutral if we stay team yellow. 

Laura, well done at the dentist. I really should go too. Good luck with your driving test hunni, you'll be ok, nobody passes it for the first time so don't stress yourself xx

Well, i had my drug for today, instant noodles! Aaahhhh, i could take it intravenously lol 

Rain stopped for now but i was still cold in a jumper :growlmad:


----------



## laurah8279

babydream said:


> That's it Tink, you tell Hopes! lol I'm amazed how laid back she is, i wanna go and shake her lol Just kidding hopes lol :hugs:
> 
> MC, i really like the pram, if we can't get one from family or friends then we might go for this. Plenty of colours i need to choose neutral if we stay team yellow.
> 
> Laura, well done at the dentist. I really should go too. Good luck with your driving test hunni, you'll be ok, nobody passes it for the first time so don't stress yourself xx
> 
> Well, i had my drug for today, instant noodles! Aaahhhh, i could take it intravenously lol
> 
> Rain stopped for now but i was still cold in a jumper :growlmad:

This will be my SIXTH attempt Babyd!!! :cry:

If I dont pass it this time, I am giving up :cry:

The last test I took was about 4 years ago, I gave up trying but when I found out I was pregnant, I thought I should at least give it one more go. I really need a license for when the baby comes so if I don't pass, God knows what I am going to do :cry:

xx


----------



## babydream

Caz, my opks weren't as dark as they were suppose to be when i got my bfp. good luck!!


----------



## babydream

laurah8279 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> That's it Tink, you tell Hopes! lol I'm amazed how laid back she is, i wanna go and shake her lol Just kidding hopes lol :hugs:
> 
> MC, i really like the pram, if we can't get one from family or friends then we might go for this. Plenty of colours i need to choose neutral if we stay team yellow.
> 
> Laura, well done at the dentist. I really should go too. Good luck with your driving test hunni, you'll be ok, nobody passes it for the first time so don't stress yourself xx
> 
> Well, i had my drug for today, instant noodles! Aaahhhh, i could take it intravenously lol
> 
> Rain stopped for now but i was still cold in a jumper :growlmad:
> 
> This will be my SIXTH attempt Babyd!!! :cry:
> 
> If I dont pass it this time, I am giving up :cry:
> 
> The last test I took was about 4 years ago, I gave up trying but when I found out I was pregnant, I thought I should at least give it one more go. I really need a license for when the baby comes so if I don't pass, God knows what I am going to do :cry:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Sixth?? Oops! Still relax hunni. Fx it won't be so bad :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Did an opk yesterday which wasn't positive. Cd10 today, strange how you ov'd earlier Poppy, will opk again when i need loo. Good luck Caz, it's you and me for bfp this month ok!


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> MC this one is repaired aand you can get it delivered https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Citroen-...mobiles_UK&hash=item35b205fd65#ht_1383wt_1139

gotta be diesel...apparently, dont know why that makes a diff but...:shrug: OH says so...id have jumped at that though, not even £3000!!! :thumbup: bargain!


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> That's it Tink, you tell Hopes! lol I'm amazed how laid back she is, i wanna go and shake her lol Just kidding hopes lol :hugs:
> 
> MC, i really like the pram, if we can't get one from family or friends then we might go for this. Plenty of colours i need to choose neutral if we stay team yellow.
> 
> Laura, well done at the dentist. I really should go too. Good luck with your driving test hunni, you'll be ok, nobody passes it for the first time so don't stress yourself xx
> 
> Well, i had my drug for today, instant noodles! Aaahhhh, i could take it intravenously lol
> 
> Rain stopped for now but i was still cold in a jumper :growlmad:

team yellow...PAH!:rofl: we'll see!! xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Tell him he's a pain in the fecking arse MC :rofl:

Oh and BD your never gonna stay team yellow :haha:


----------



## babydream

Pmsl, you all know me so well!! No, i probably won't stay team yellow lol


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: told him...:thumbup:
im really liking a few, like the renault mpv's too:happydance: choices choices lol...
i really should be asleep, i just cant though,too happy to enjoy the quietness...:yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> Pmsl, you all know me so well!! No, i probably won't stay team yellow lol

theyll be no probably about it! ill scan you myself!! :haha:


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Pmsl, you all know me so well!! No, i probably won't stay team yellow lol
> 
> theyll be no probably about it! ill scan you myself!! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## poppy666

Tell him there is a few Diesels on there :haha: Anyways will keep a look out for a bargain.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAMAGED-...omobiles_UK&hash=item4cf8c9ca94#ht_1258wt_937


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FORD-GAL...mobiles_UK&hash=item2eb7384d64#ht_1458wt_1139

I needdddddddddddddddddd food nom nom


----------



## laurah8279

I soooooooooooooooo hope the baby doesnt have its legs shut on the 6th otherwise I will be sitting there and waiting (im)patiently for it to cooperate and telling the sonographer that I am not moving until it does! :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

Hey Hopes! :hi:

How are you doing hun? Still bouncing away on your ball? :happydance:

xx


----------



## Hopes314

ugh been just laying down on my side in bed watching the time pass by. contractions are still like 5-6 min apart but feel yucky enough that i cant really do anything during one except sit or lay where im at. wonder if they are effectively dilating things? im still getting blood when i wipe. 

could i be stuck like this!? lol


----------



## poppy666

Hopes i wish you was in hospital getting monitored i dont like any bleeding and i personally not comfortable knowing your alone. Is baby moving ok?


----------



## laurah8279

Is your OH on his way home Hopes? If he isn't, please call him and tell him to come home now xxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

yes baby has been moving a lot the last few days. and midwife checked the bleeding and since its the mucusy orange/red kind now she said its normal and is due to the quick dilation which is textbook "bloody show"

i think, knowing that i am at least still 2cm, 80% effaced as i was yesterday morning, if i called and told them its been going on like clockwork every 5-7 min for almost 36 hours they would have me come in to get checked and would probably offer me pitocin to get things going and make me "un-stuck" lol.. but we really wanted to avoid all the drugs. maybe things are just not ready to proceed yet?


----------



## Hopes314

its not painful to the point of being unable to talk/breathe through contractions, and they arent 4 min apart like she suggested they be when i call in. and they did an ultrasound monday night and baby looked perfect and got an 8/8 on the tests. When OH gets home in a few hours we will go for a long walk and see if it seems to have changed anything. Then may call, but really what can they do except check my cervix and hook me up to some pitocin


----------



## laurah8279

I wish I knew more about all of this hopes to advise you what to do. I just personally don't like the thought of you at home, alone, in pain every 5 mins strong enough to keep you in your place and bleeding :nope:

happy 40 weeks btw! Lol

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Just dont like idea of you being on your own and if something happened your DH is 1hr away and so is the hospital :hugs: Ugh I know you dont want drugs etc but id feel better here knowing you n baby are being monitored just incase :dohh: i'll shut up now :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

they wont keep me in hospital to be monitored, they will just check cervix and monitor for about 20 min in triage and then send me home unless i agreed to be admitted with pitocin. they wouldnt let me take up a birthing room to sit around, esp if still only 2cm lol

and if there was an emergency my dad is about 6 minutes from my house and my in-laws live next door to us lol

sorry guys i know im being stubborn :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Well glad to know you got someone very nearby... lol you making me nervous :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

Hopes314 said:


> they wont keep me in hospital to be monitored, they will just check cervix and monitor for about 20 min in triage and then send me home unless i agreed to be admitted with pitocin. they wouldnt let me take up a birthing room to sit around, esp if still only 2cm lol
> 
> and if there was an emergency my dad is about 6 minutes from my house and my in-laws live next door to us lol
> 
> sorry guys i know im being stubborn :dohh:

Feel a bit better knowing your dad and In-laws are a stones throw away hun.

We just care about you lots thats all, be as stubborn as you like but just make sure you are taking care of yourself as well as baby.
:flower:

xxxxxx


----------



## MommyV

Hopes- you're being so calm and patient very good for you and baby I think it's kind of a good things that your labor is progressing slowly that means dialation without too much pain I had quick labors and lots of pain because of quick dialation and the baby descending quickly it's good to know that you have family close by if you need them hopefully you'll have your little one soon


----------



## mothercabbage

some good advice i got was...when you feel a pain coming and you think.."oh nooooooooooo not another one!!"...its time to go in...i went with this and it was perfect timing for hospital i felt....although i was only 20-25 mins from hospital...xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx for the links poppy:hugs::friends: xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

Hopes, I know this is going to be annoying and sound like a broken record and all that, but I echo the other girls. I would feel much better if you were at the hospital. There's no way you're having contractions like that with no change in your cervix hun. And the bottom line is, you just don't know how slow or quickly it will go. If you're already to 4-5cm ..... It's just risky. My very first pregnancy/labor I went from 6cm to fully dilated in about 45 minutes and was ready to push. Pushing took about 10 minutes that first time. I'm relieved to hear you have family so close but I wish you'd just get your dh home and go. There's no way they wouldn't admit you now sweetie. You're too far gone...even without pitocin. I don't think you're as "stuck" as you might think. I could be wrong. Ugh...sorry I know I'm harping. I'm an emotional roller coaster :flower:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: hey to all the other ding dongs :hi: I'm in more of a lurking mood. :sad1:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> :hi: hey to all the other ding dongs :hi: I'm in more of a lurking mood. :sad1:

Me too:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Hi girls, :hi::hi::hi:,
me three :haha: xxx

And i'd like to echo what the other girls have said too. Take care Hopes, i hope this is ur day xxx:happydance:


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> :hi: hey to all the other ding dongs :hi: I'm in more of a lurking mood. :sad1:

I know ur lurking PK, but why the sad smily hun?? xxx


----------



## poppy666

Lurking too waiting for hopes to come on, hope everyone well :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

just popped pn to see if Hopes has progressed more, had a very busy day and its still going, be back later x


----------



## Hopes314

still no change. every 6 minutes. they feel the same as hours and hours ago. could probably make up a schedule of every time im going to have a contraction for the next 4 hours and be right on lol


----------



## pk2of8

Hopes hun, you're coming up on 24 hours (or more already??) of VERY REGULAR contractions. They might not be too stressful for you at this point, but even if you feel baby moving (which is good) the contractions are stressful on baby. Sweetie please dont let it go much longer. :hugs: we're just all very concerned b/c we care about you and baby ding dong so much. We don't want to see anything go wrong. I'm sure I'd be getting frustrated with all of the rest of us by now if I were you, but please understand we're just speaking out of love and concern. :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Im agreeing with PK here im worried baby gets distressed and your not going to be able to know... sorry im just worried about you both thats all :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

phoebe said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hey to all the other ding dongs :hi: I'm in more of a lurking mood. :sad1:
> 
> I know ur lurking PK, but why the sad smily hun?? xxxClick to expand...

:hugs: oh I'm just feeling down at the mo. All the stress of the ivf and decisions that need to be made and gworry it won't work, plus terrible mood swings and these awful headaches and blah blah blah. :cry: idle whining and whinging forever at this point....:sad1:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Same here, busy busy, but gonna nag you again Hopes. I'm sorry chick, but I really hope you will think about getting DH home and getting to hospital now. I did the same as PK with my first, hours and hours of niggly sore labour, then WHAM! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Agreed, TEAM DING DONGS ORDERS!!!!! 

Aw PK sweetie, its so close to being your time honey, stay strong xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Evening ladies
I voted Friday Hopes so i think i might be on the money! Although i may not know it with going away in the morning until Monday. Packed most of mine and Laura's stuff, few bits left and towels etc. Hate packing.

Pk, phoebles :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

OK a holes lol, i paged the midwife on call and shes going to call me back. and ill explain ive been having these regular contractions and the bloody show for about 36 hours and ask her if thats ok and if i can keep waiting it out. im also going to tell her that i just got checked yesterday morning and was only 2cm and 80%, that way they realize im probably not ready to push something out hah. will let you know what she says


----------



## Hopes314

midwife said it sounds fine as long as im able to get some rest here and there and not get too worn out.. and as long as baby is moving fine. she said it just sounds like early labor is moving slowly and that it should turn a corner one way or another, either it will slow down and stop or it will turn into active labor at some point. she said call back if i get too worn out, if baby stops moving, if bad bleeding like a period, if water breaks, etc. otherwise she said it sounds like its a-okay to let things keep going, which i think is the answer i was hoping for lol


----------



## Hopes314

and she knew all about how i just got checked yesterday and all, because the midwife who checked me called her and told her all excitedly that she thought id be back in to deliver yesterday. so its nice she knows whats going on anyway :)


----------



## puppycat

Excellent. As long as they know about you. Good luck sweetie x


----------



## Hopes314

so unless it feels like things are changing, i think im going to stop timing them and start trying to ignore them if thats even possible


----------



## babydream

Hopes, i'm glad they know about the situation and hope all be okay. I've been nervous about you all day. 

Puppycat, have a lovely weekend away, hopefully it's ov time for you. Best time to conceive is on a relaxing getaway even with Laura there lol Pack your gear! 

PK, sorry you are feeling down it's probably your hormones hunni, i can't imagine how difficult it can be with all the side effects. Thinking of you and just remember you are closer to your dream every day. xx

Hope everyone else is ok xx

I'm feeling sick on and off but Celebrity Juice made me chuckle so much i forgot about it. Tummy is getting so big (all the food!) that i only feel comfortable in my pj's. Even my tracksuit bottoms feel tight at the waist, it's nearly time to get mat clothes. xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Hoping to bike it up to Builth Wells (where we're going) tomorrow - hoping the weather allows it and my clutch leaver is happier with the new oil change DH did.

Just dipped an OPK into about 40min old urine - I keep forgetting :dohh: lol. Gonna check it, who wants to see a negative OPK pic??


----------



## pk2of8

Babyd, thanks hunni. :hugs:

Pc, you're not taking Laura on the bike are you?? Maybe your opk be positive after the wkend :hugs:

Hopes, it's a relief to know the midwife is aware and comfortable with where things are at for you. I hope things get moving for you soon sweetie :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Edit: whoops...double post


----------



## puppycat

Lol no hun, DH be taking Laura in the car - I need the riding practice ready for my test later on this year x


----------



## pk2of8

Whew! :haha: glad to hear it sweetie. My dh has a bike. We talk every once in a while about getting me one but I'm not sure if I could manage it so well. They seem so big when you're sitting on them. And I like holding on to dh anyway when we go for a ride :winkwink:


----------



## puppycat

I really enjoyed being a pillion too but once you've ridden the bike yourself you can never go back! Being a pillion is soooooo boring now :haha:

I can't drive a car, don't have the co-ordination for it but riding a bike is so easy - honestly! It is fun. Love it!


----------



## puppycat

Oh and my bike is a lot shorter than DH's bike - they make bie's lower and smaller for us ladies :D - at 5'3" I need a small bike


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: I'm 5'3" too :thumbup: I like to drive although dh does the driving when we're together. Just doesn't feel right if I drive when we're together. I LOVE driving a stick shift or standard but both our cars now automatic. I do I'd enjoy riding a bike on mown b/c I like the feel of controlling the car and having all that power at my fingertips so to speak (with the stick). I dunno...we'll see. Defo not while preggo that's for sure :haha:

Oh meant to say a while back...I get those restless legs sometimes too. hATE that. SOOOOOO uncomfy. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Yeh, the independence is a big thing for me too, because I can't drive it's my only escape - providing DH is here to watch Laura. 

Yeh I wouldn't ride while pregnant either. We didn't have a car when I fell pregnant with Laura. I rode pillion every day until 12 weeks and then we got a car because it was too big a risk for me.

Restless legs drives me insane. I get it a lot but it runs in my family so it's something I have to learn to live with. DH sleeps like a log so it can get pretty lonely at night. It's almost 1am here and we haven't gone up yet but will be going shortly.


----------



## pk2of8

Seems like it's much harder to get a driver's license in the UK than the US?? I dunno...here, we get licensed as teens most of the time and once you have a full license, you never really have to test again for it. At least in Florida. You MAY have to retake a written exam once but I think it's random. I just renewed mine...first time that I can remember having to renew it. Maybe I've had to do it one other time b/c I think they go about every 10 years or so. All I had to do was pay the fee and take a vision test. Simple. My dh sleeps like a log too. Sometimes I'm still awake when he's out and you're right, it does get lonely that. Riding would be a good escape :flower:


----------



## puppycat

Didn't sleep too badly last night actually. Didn't come to bed till gone 1 though and DH did his duty ;) and i used a softcup. Fingers tightly crossed for this cycle xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:dust: for this cycle PC:hugs: xx

i did read back but its all a blur.....:dohh:

pk..:hugs: xxxxx

hopes....i knew when my contractions went from early labour to...BABY TIME contractions:thumbup: hope you will too...or even better hope that :baby: is already here..:hugs: thinking of you hunni! xxx(gonna read back to find my weight guess, but still saying :blue: got my date wrong though:dohh: :haha: )

asfm....im still on :cloud9: Rhys hates the bath...connor did too at first, hope he is going to be a water baby like his brother and sister, i cringe every bath time, hate hearing him cry :cry:...not much going on here today..weathers pants...want to go visit a friend that had her baby the otherday:happydance: we went through pregnancy together with 4 days inbetween due days...was nice having a family friend to go through it all with....:happydance: xx


----------



## puppycat

Hopes today was my guess so get that baby out! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:...


----------



## Hopes314

:hi: still here. got kept up all night pains are getting bad. would doze off and then wake up grabbing my belly. OH and i walked a couple miles last night and hope to do the same this am. contractions are getting painful but arent close enough together. nice to have the break in between though i guess, but just need to get this over with at this point. my muscles are getting sore and tired from all the tightness for days. will be hard to send OH off to work today, but will probably do it. Especially seeing the pattern that has occurred so far ugh. I'll see how things are after our walk. 5-6 min apart.


----------



## laurah8279

Morning Ding Dongs!! :hi:

:hugs: PK, keep your chin up, we are definitely due some more :bfp: this month, I can feel it!! 

Hey MC! :hi: sounds like you are having lots of fun with Rhys :thumbup: All males hate bathing I think though so don't worry! lol :haha:

Babyd, I loooooove Celebrity Juice seeing as though Keith is from just around the corner from me! :thumbup: He has me in stitches when he comes out with things that I sometimes say! Leeds! :haha:

Coral/Tink, hope you both had a lovely time the other day when you had a catch up. I bet keira and Lily will be the best of friends :flower:

China, how are you doing honey? Not spoke to you in a while :shrug:

Asfm, off to see MW today. Wrote a list of things to ask her this time and put it in my maternity notes so I don't forget when she tries rushing me in and out as usual! Lol Going to ask her to get me booked in for antenatal classes. My Mum is coming with me this time so she can listen to :baby: HB :thumbup:

Hope all you other Ding Dongs are doing well. 

xxx


----------



## Hopes314

antenatal classes? dunno if this is a stupid question but what is that? :dohh:


----------



## laurah8279

Hopes314 said:


> antenatal classes? dunno if this is a stupid question but what is that? :dohh:

They are classes to teach you what will happen during labour and what to do/expect.

Do you not get them over there Hopes? 

What are you doing up again btw young lady...?:grr::haha:

xx


----------



## Hopes314

oh like birth class? yep OH and i took a birth class, i think it was very useful info and it got me to buy a birth ball lol! we also took a breastfeeding class which was not so good, (a POWERPOINT presentation!?) and we took a newborn care class lol


----------



## laurah8279

Hopes314 said:


> oh like birth class? yep OH and i took a birth class, i think it was very useful info and it got me to buy a birth ball lol! we also took a breastfeeding class which was not so good, (a POWERPOINT presentation!?) and we took a newborn care class lol

Yeah I think breastfeeding and looking after your baby once it arrives is covered in the antenatal classes too. 

I am VERY scared of breastfeeding! :wacko:

I read a little cartoon about it in one of the maternity packs I got from the hospital when I went for my scan...it looks sooooooo complicated!! :shrug: 

xx


----------



## poppy666

Morning my lovelys :flower:

Hopes glad your still ok sweetie and hope you dont get too tired you need your energy :hugs:

PK huge hugs for you, i was warned before we was going to start IVF it would be a roller coaster with the hormones once i started injecting, but obviously i didnt get that far so can only imagine what your going through :hugs::kiss::hugs:

MC my Rhys hated the bath too :haha: korben loved it from day one... funny how different they are, cant remember how Gage n Wade was but guess having them close i get mixed up who did what lol. Got a picture of Rhys screaming with first bath will have to dig it out.

Everyone else hope your ok :kiss:

afm this little missy got me in a panic last night in bed not moving :cry: took me 20 mins to wake her make sure she was ok :dohh: but getting to know her routine now and she's always awake when i am then once in bed wriggles for a good half hour, but didnt last night ' paranoia' lol

Forgot my consultant appointment yesterday so gotta make another :dohh: going baby shopping today n buying korben some more clothes... OHs birthday too today so money money money arghhhh


----------



## laurah8279

Hey Poppy! :hi:

I am dreading that part, making a diary of the :baby: movements. I am sure I be exactly the same and panic if he/she is sleeping or doesn't move one day/time when the normally do! 

Can only imagine for now what its like so big hugs for you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Morning my lovelys :flower:
> 
> Hopes glad your still ok sweetie and hope you dont get too tired you need your energy :hugs:
> 
> PK huge hugs for you, i was warned before we was going to start IVF it would be a roller coaster with the hormones once i started injecting, but obviously i didnt get that far so can only imagine what your going through :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> MC my Rhys hated the bath too :haha: korben loved it from day one... funny how different they are, cant remember how Gage n Wade was but guess having them close i get mixed up who did what lol. Got a picture of Rhys screaming with first bath will have to dig it out.
> 
> Everyone else hope your ok :kiss:
> 
> afm this little missy got me in a panic last night in bed not moving :cry: took me 20 mins to wake her make sure she was ok :dohh: but getting to know her routine now and she's always awake when i am then once in bed wriggles for a good half hour, but didnt last night ' paranoia' lol
> 
> Forgot my consultant appointment yesterday so gotta make another :dohh: going baby shopping today n buying korben some more clothes... OHs birthday too today so money money money arghhhh

:wave: morning...little madam needs cabbage to have a word..."stop panicking mummy!!" :haha:...i had a few panicky moments with Rhys...ice cold drinks or a :coffee: got him wiggling again though:thumbup:...and yeah...dig that pic out of Rhys screaming...i got one of my Rhys..first bath.....:happydance: he loved it...can you tell:rofl::rofl:
 



Attached Files:







camera 033.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 9


----------



## laurah8279

mothercabbage said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Morning my lovelys :flower:
> 
> Hopes glad your still ok sweetie and hope you dont get too tired you need your energy :hugs:
> 
> PK huge hugs for you, i was warned before we was going to start IVF it would be a roller coaster with the hormones once i started injecting, but obviously i didnt get that far so can only imagine what your going through :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> MC my Rhys hated the bath too :haha: korben loved it from day one... funny how different they are, cant remember how Gage n Wade was but guess having them close i get mixed up who did what lol. Got a picture of Rhys screaming with first bath will have to dig it out.
> 
> Everyone else hope your ok :kiss:
> 
> afm this little missy got me in a panic last night in bed not moving :cry: took me 20 mins to wake her make sure she was ok :dohh: but getting to know her routine now and she's always awake when i am then once in bed wriggles for a good half hour, but didnt last night ' paranoia' lol
> 
> Forgot my consultant appointment yesterday so gotta make another :dohh: going baby shopping today n buying korben some more clothes... OHs birthday too today so money money money arghhhh
> 
> :wave: morning...little madam needs cabbage to have a word..."stop panicking mummy!!" :haha:...i had a few panicky moments with Rhys...ice cold drinks or a :coffee: got him wiggling again though:thumbup:...and yeah...dig that pic out of Rhys screaming...i got one of my Rhys..first bath.....:happydance: he loved it...can you tell:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Awwwwwwwww!! :thumbup:

That is an ace pic MC!! :flower:

XX


----------



## babydream

Awww, bless MC, he's not liking it, is he???? lol Give him some time. As soon as he's old enought to have a bath with Conz, they'll have the time of their lives in the water together xx

Laura, i would not miss one Celebrity Juice! I love the guy he's so hilariously rude and the whole show is just a good laugh. Good luck with the mw and don't let her rush you out. If she tries, you and your mum can give her a mouthful lol

Poppy, hope all ok, little missy has to stop freaking you out. I'm terrified of my own paranoia, i'll be a wreck everytime my little alien will be asleep. I'm freaked out now, i wish i had a scanning machine at home to scan myself every day to make sure baby is ok. I heard someone putting something through my letter box and ran to open the door and shouted 'where is my package???' But it wasn't the postman, just a guy with pizza leaflets lololol I'm being impatient and worried that it'd get lost in the post. Hopefully he'll bring it tomorrow. Happy birthday to your dh and have a good day baby shopping. xxx

Hopes, i can't believe you're still in one piece and still sent OH to work today!!!! Ugh!! I hope all be ok today xx

Jenny, i saw you signed in, probably posting at the same time, hope you are ok and not too sick hunni xx


----------



## babydream

Submitted too quickly...

Hope everyone else is ok. Weather is pissing again here. My bladder...all ok while i'm still in bed but as soon as i move or sit up my tummy wants to explode and it hurts a lot. And the amount of gas!!!!!! Jeeez!!! lol


----------



## laurah8279

babydream said:


> Submitted too quickly...
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok. Weather is pissing again here. My bladder...all ok while i'm still in bed but as soon as i move or sit up my tummy wants to explode and it hurts a lot. And the amount of gas!!!!!! Jeeez!!! lol

Know what you mean about the gas Babyd! :haha: It's a nightmare! 

Pouring it down here too, its meant to do all weekend. Typical Yorkshire weather for the last bank hol of the year!! Rubbish!! :grr::rain:

xx


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hey to all the other ding dongs :hi: I'm in more of a lurking mood. :sad1:
> 
> I know ur lurking PK, but why the sad smily hun?? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: oh I'm just feeling down at the mo. All the stress of the ivf and decisions that need to be made and gworry it won't work, plus terrible mood swings and these awful headaches and blah blah blah. :cry: idle whining and whinging forever at this point....:sad1:Click to expand...

Aww sweetheart, its ok to be down, we cant always be upbeat. I know this is a worrying time, its all new territory to u. So ur bound to feel out of ur comfort zone. And the injections and meds are going to affect u too. So its totally human to have these fears and worries. But one thing i have learnt about knowing u for the past year is that u are a strong and an amazing lady. Who has always been here for us all, with nothing but kind words and brilliant support. And I feel hand on heart ur time will come, and that one day we'll look back at this time we will all be saying remember when........ As ur trying to juggle 1, 2 or maybe 3 lil :baby: in ur arms. Have faith my love, ur time is coming. The biggest huggles for u hunny xxxxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Hey all DD's :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Still in lurkio mode lol, waiting for Hopes :baby: to show him/herself, But i hope all is well with everyone today xxx

BabyD and Laura, i get u both with the gas. Its horrendous but funny at times too. I used to say it was the baby's fault, but can't use that excuse anymore :blush::haha::blush: xxxx


----------



## laurah8279

phoebe said:


> Hey all DD's :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Still in lurkio mode lol, waiting for Hopes :baby: to show him/herself, But i hope all is well with everyone today xxx
> 
> BabyD and Laura, i get u both with the gas. Its horrendous but funny at times too. I used to say it was the baby's fault, but can't use that excuse anymore :blush::haha::blush: xxxx

:rofl: :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

19 week bump pic attached as my avatar :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: happy 19 week laura...and :rofl: at you n babydreams GAS!!! :haha:


----------



## phoebe

laurah8279 said:


> 19 week bump pic attached as my avatar :thumbup:

Cute bumpage hunny :thumbup::flower:x


----------



## phoebe

And congrats on ur :baby: mango :happydance::happydance: aww i miss my fruit weeks lol xx


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :happydance: happy 19 week laura...and :rofl: at you n babydreams GAS!!! :haha:

Hey Cabs cant believe Rhys is a week old :wacko: crikey that flew by. How are u doing lovely? :hugs: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well my opk is getting there think its a early o hers a pic sorry its a bit blurry cam is rubbish x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0247.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## laurah8279

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls well my opk is getting there think its a early o hers a pic sorry its a bit blurry cam is rubbish x x x

It's a touch lighter hun I think (might be the blurry pic though), what day on your cycle are you on and was this done on your 1st wee of the day?

(Just looked up OPK, understand it a little better now! lol)

xxx


----------



## coral11680

Hi luvies :hi:

Hopes, thinking of you, are you still home or off to hospital yet? Before I started cheating my first guess was today mayeb I was right:shrug: 

read through some posts earlier but forgot them now:dohh: thats what sleep deprivation does to you:haha:

Happy 19 weeks Laura, cute bump def growing now:happydance:

Poppy, glad little madam started moving for you, I worried a few times also, naughty :baby: ding dongs:haha: post pics of baby stuff you buy:happydance:

babyd hi hunny, I love celebrity juice too but forgot it was on last night need to sky plus the series again so funny :rofl:

hey pheebs :hi: hows it going? how is Flo adjusting to just formula now? Keira is on the comfort now as the normal c&g was giving her a belly ache. She still gets them once in a while but not as bad now.:hugs:

MC Keira screamed for the first few weeks at bath time but now she loves it, she still hates me drying and dressing her after though. Chloe taped me giving her a bath 2 days ago :awww: I'll attach a pic of her when she used to cry in it though:haha: Hows the :holly: now has the milk gone?:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0693.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## coral11680

:haha:oh and thats not my hairy arm :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Damita

Aww look at her in the bath!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:
phoebe...im great :flower: bleeding stopped yesterday...think AF is here now...bad period pains again..:dohh: all good though...how are you my little chickadee and that gorgeous :baby: xxx

coral...awwwww...cute pic!! p.s..shave your arms!!:rofl: xxxxx

pics.(for hopes)..1st 2 days postpartum...2nd 7days post partum!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2 days postpartum.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 3









7 days postpartum.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mothercabbage

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls well my opk is getting there think its a early o hers a pic sorry its a bit blurry cam is rubbish x x x

deffo getting there:flower: :dust::dust: xxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey Ding Dongs!

Sorry i ain't been around much, i have been so busy with work and by the time i finish the tiredness i feel is unreal! The sickness is defo better i just have the odd nauseous spell now. It really is just the lack of energy i have that gets me down these days lol

I picked my travel system and nursery furniture. . . that was very exciting!

https://www.bebecar.com/bebecar/uk/pushchairs/product.php?id=styloclass#description
(this is the pram but i ordered it in starlight which is sort of black with a little sparkle also ordered an extra set of wheels which are black and smaller as the big traditional wheels don't look as good attached to the stroller bit i think)

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc..._mmc=Froogle-_-Shopping Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle
(this is the furniture for the nursery)

Babydream glad your feeling better too 

Hi Laurah and China, hope you and beans are both well also xx

PK i can't even begin to understand what your going through the now but i just have a feeling that it is all going to be worth it!

PC an Caz good luck for this cycle *babydust*

MC Rhys is gorgeous, bet you are one proud mumma 

Tink hugs for you and Liliy xx

Pheebs and Coral i hope Florence and Keira are happy and well too!

Hopes i wish you a smooth and safe labour and delivery when it comes hun xx

Im sorry if i have forgot anyone there is just way too much to catch up on and my brain barely seems to function these days lol xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: jenny...that pram is lush!!! :happydance: and im jealous of that furniture..its really nice...think i may need to get it for Rhys room....and yep..deffo a proud momma!!:yipee:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks MC still seems sureal to be buying baby things lol i don't think i will ever believe it until i have the baby haha x


----------



## laurah8279

Jenny Penn said:


> Hey Ding Dongs!
> 
> Sorry i ain't been around much, i have been so busy with work and by the time i finish the tiredness i feel is unreal! The sickness is defo better i just have the odd nauseous spell now. It really is just the lack of energy i have that gets me down these days lol
> 
> I picked my travel system and nursery furniture. . . that was very exciting!
> 
> https://www.bebecar.com/bebecar/uk/pushchairs/product.php?id=styloclass#description
> (this is the pram but i ordered it in starlight which is sort of black with a little sparkle also ordered an extra set of wheels which are black and smaller as the big traditional wheels don't look as good attached to the stroller bit i think)
> 
> https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc..._mmc=Froogle-_-Shopping Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle
> (this is the furniture for the nursery)
> 
> Babydream glad your feeling better too
> 
> Hi Laurah and China, hope you and beans are both well also xx
> 
> PK i can't even begin to understand what your going through the now but i just have a feeling that it is all going to be worth it!
> 
> PC an Caz good luck for this cycle *babydust*
> 
> MC Rhys is gorgeous, bet you are one proud mumma
> 
> Tink hugs for you and Liliy xx
> 
> Pheebs and Coral i hope Florence and Keira are happy and well too!
> 
> Hopes i wish you a smooth and safe labour and delivery when it comes hun xx
> 
> Im sorry if i have forgot anyone there is just way too much to catch up on and my brain barely seems to function these days lol xxx

Gorgeous pram and nursery sets Jenny! :thumbup: Love 'em!! 

xx


----------



## laurah8279

Jenny Penn said:


> Thanks MC still seems sureal to be buying baby things lol i don't think i will ever believe it until i have the baby haha x

I felt the same way Jenny! 

I still dont think I will believe it until he/she arrives!! :haha:

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

girls i still cant believe im a mum again!!:dohh: just feels amazing!!...feel the luckiest woman alive!:yipee::happydance:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Laura im glad im not the only one lol 

Aww Mc your post are so sweet they make my tear up  xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww::hugs: xxx


----------



## caz & bob

laurah8279 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls well my opk is getting there think its a early o hers a pic sorry its a bit blurry cam is rubbish x x x
> 
> It's a touch lighter hun I think (might be the blurry pic though), what day on your cycle are you on and was this done on your 1st wee of the day?
> 
> (Just looked up OPK, understand it a little better now! lol)
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

cd8 hun i am on only normally ovulate cd16 0r cd14 i was afternoon wee hun i always do them then x x x


----------



## China girl

MS....SUCKS!!!!!
I don't want to play this game anymore!!!:brat:


----------



## coral11680

Hey Damita :hi: thanks :)

Jenny lovely pram and furniture, its so exciting buying baby stuff isnt it:happydance:

MC you almost look back to normal you lucky girl. I'm so jealous, I would post a pic of me but too embarassed and I'm 6 weeks post partum:cry:

Caz, keep us updated with daily opk's:happydance:

I have this weird pain on my right side, feels like when you get a stitch after running or whatever but I havent been running:haha: low down?:shrug:


----------



## coral11680

uh oh China its hit you:dohh: big :hug: I know how shitty it is, but it does pass. x:flower:


----------



## caz & bob

has hope gone in hospital yet girls coral i will keep the opks coming x x x


----------



## babydream

Oh you poor thing CG!! It hit you too? I hoped you'd be lucky enough not to have it bad. Thinking of you hunni and sending you hugs xxxxx

Hi coral and caz x

Hopes better be in hospital now lol I hope all US ladies are clear of hurricane Irene. Look after yourselves over there girls xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:

coral...isnt the poatpartum different with c-sections?? im sure my sis took longer than me to "recover" when i had connor and she had my nephew(by section) 5 days after me:shrug: but anyway they say 9 months up,9months down so i wouldnt worry...xxx

china...:hugs: hunni, sickness is shit! in a word...really SHIT, i feel for you :hugs: xxxx

hopes...bit quiet here from you, hoping your having that :baby::yipee:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

Okay....Jenny, that is a REALLY nice pram and nursery furniture you have picked out:thumbup:..time sure has flown by...your like 15weeks and change!!

Puppy, have an awesome time camping with the fam:hugs:

Pk, stop worrying right now!!(I'm using my authority voice:haha: ) everything will be fine, just let God lead the way:hugs:

Hopes, I sure as hell hope you have went to the hospital...girl you have been scaring me last couple of days:hugs:

Laurah, awww your bump is cute!!!...

Poppy, Chris would do that to me sometimes. I was ignorant at 20, I didn't know it was bad if they didn't move:shrug: Older and wiser now.

MC, looking good girly!!

Tink,Coral and Phoebe, hope you and your little ones are doing good:hugs:

:dust::dust: & more :dust:
to Caz & Puppy

BD,SB,MommyV,Regal and all the DDs:hi:

asfm, I went and got a coke to settle my stomach and that seem so have done the trick for now. I just hate it when it tries to hit while I'm at work...why can't it just wait till I get home....UGH!!! rant over:)


----------



## mothercabbage

birth story for those who want to read it...its a bit rushed, and written inbetween feeds:dohh:, think i got all the important bits :haha: xxxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-here-19-08-11-due-day-baby.html#post12480830


----------



## babydream

Great story MC! :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

still hereeeee. but probably not for long. OH and i walked a lot today and by the time we went for our second walk a bit ago i felt like i could hardly open my legs far enough to walk half the time. Contractions look like they are 3-4 min apart now. OH is taking a shower, then we have to set out the instructions for feeding the animals, and i have to show him how to use our video camera for filming baby (NOT birth :haha:) and then i will call midwife and if she gives the OK i think we will load up our things and go in to get checked. I will be devastated if they say I am still 2cm and 80%! After all this work the past few days ugh.

I'm really exhausted from being up all night and from having contractions since Wed morning. I might take them up on the offer of getting a narcotic injection so I can sleep a few hours before big stuff happens. I hope the rest of this doesn't drag the way that the first part did. OH and I have been hiding it all from our relatives because they are all so crazy and would have been calling us every 5 minutes since Wed morning. We decided we would wait til admitted to hospital to tell them whats going on, but I think they know because OH stayed home from work today.


----------



## Hopes314

also, will text China after I get checked in triage and let you all know if I've been admitted ( I BETTER be ) and will try to keep you all updated. Bringing my laptop and charger with me so hopefully I'll be on at some point or if nothing else OH can play computer games :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx babydream...:hugs: xx
:happydance: FXd for dilation hopes!! all the best sweetie...excitedmuchly.com!! :wohoo: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

mc love the story hun hopes woopp will be her soon hun x x x


----------



## babydream

Good luck hopes xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

MC thanks so much for sharing your great birth story, it was lovely and such beautiful pics too.xx

Hopes good luck Hun, we are so excited to find out how it goes and what flavour the baby is. China keep us updated as much as possible we need to know! :haha:


----------



## China girl

MC, love the Birth story:thumbup:

I will keep you ladies posted:thumbup:

Hopes, you can text me anytime...don't matter how late!

Praying for a safe quick delivery:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> Hi luvies :hi:
> 
> Hopes, thinking of you, are you still home or off to hospital yet? Before I started cheating my first guess was today mayeb I was right:shrug:
> 
> read through some posts earlier but forgot them now:dohh: thats what sleep deprivation does to you:haha:
> 
> Happy 19 weeks Laura, cute bump def growing now:happydance:
> 
> Poppy, glad little madam started moving for you, I worried a few times also, naughty :baby: ding dongs:haha: post pics of baby stuff you buy:happydance:
> 
> babyd hi hunny, I love celebrity juice too but forgot it was on last night need to sky plus the series again so funny :rofl:
> 
> hey pheebs :hi: hows it going? how is Flo adjusting to just formula now? Keira is on the comfort now as the normal c&g was giving her a belly ache. She still gets them once in a while but not as bad now.:hugs:
> 
> MC Keira screamed for the first few weeks at bath time but now she loves it, she still hates me drying and dressing her after though. Chloe taped me giving her a bath 2 days ago :awww: I'll attach a pic of her when she used to cry in it though:haha: Hows the :holly: now has the milk gone?:hugs:

Cute piccy Coraly, like Cabs said u really need to shave ur arms, no wonder u dont want to do a PP piccy :haha::haha: only pulling ur (hairy) arm:rofl::rofl:
Flo's been fine on full FF now since she exploded on thurs:dohh::wacko: at the drs surgery of all places. Thank god i had a spare outfit, it was like a scene out of pyscho, poop everywhere:wacko::wacko: Poor lil lamb hadnt been for 3 days and i think the shock of jabs made her go. She also got weighed thurs and is now 12lb 12oz!!!:happydance::happydance: i cant believe shes 9 weeks old now, dunno where the time has gone. I hope u and the gorgeous young Keira are ticketyboo. Life has been a lot easier since Flo went FF. I even managed to do some normal housework other than just Bf and laundry lol. Crazy eh to be happy about bloody houswork :wacko: bless me lol . The sad rock and roll lifestyle i lead now hehehehe!!!! Big hugs sweety :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## laurah8279

good luck hopes! x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## laurah8279

mothercabbage said:


> birth story for those who want to read it...its a bit rushed, and written inbetween feeds:dohh:, think i got all the important bits :haha: xxxx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-here-19-08-11-due-day-baby.html#post12480830

i cried at your story MC! :cry: totally amazing x x x


----------



## laurah8279

sorry you suffering china...:hugs:it gets better and you know its worth it in the end x x


----------



## poppy666

Evening :flower:

CG ugh hope ms goes soon sweetie not nice :hugs:

MC amazing story n glad everything turned out good in the end :kiss:

Dunno what else lol im out of breath tonight so panting like a dog here :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

hey sweeties :hi:

HOPES yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee: soooooo glad you're finally going to the hosp hunni!!! :wohoo: i will sleep better tonight :winkwink: i can't wait to hear how you're doing sweetie! 

CG, every time one of you ding dongs talks about ms, i cringe...i remember it too well :dohh: i'm not looking forward to that part...and they say it's worse if you have multiples :wacko: anyway, i hope it doesn't get too bad for you sweetie. :hugs: oh, and trying to follow orders :winkwink::haha:

phoebles, thank you lovely :hugs::hugs: glad to hear little Flo is doing better too :thumbup: 

MC, loved the birth story sweetie! beautiful job :hugs: Rhys is so perfect :cloud9:

poppy, thank you too sweetie :hugs::kiss: and that little princess is being a little princess with you already it sounds like :haha: i hope the breathing doesn't get too hard for you sweetie :hugs: that's a terrible feeling too, i know. 

tink, i hope you're doing ok today with sweet lilypie :hugs:

coral, you and the other dd mommies are going to have to post new piccies for us soon so we can see how little Keira and the others are growing :thumbup: how is she doing? do you have her on all formula now and is that helping her little tummy? :hugs:

laura, 19 weeks, wow! going by so fast! :hugs:

jenny, so glad you're feeling better now sweetie :hugs: the pram and baby furniture are beautiful!! love it! :thumbup:

caz :dust: for your ov sweetie...it does seem like you will ov early this cycle...maybe this will do it for you hunni. fxxxxxx :hugs:

puppy, i hope you have a lovely weekend trip sweetie and enjoy your bike ride :thumbup:

babyd, i hope your package comes soon sweetie :hugs:

i hope i'm not missing anybody...if i am, i'm sorry sweeties and great big :hug: for you all!

afm, just relaxing now it's the weekend. my sister and her family with the twin girls are coming to visit us this weekend. it will be lovely...can't wait. they're on the way now. :happydance: headache still killing me and still having the mood swings...i expect that will continue for the duration, although i've heard from other ladies doing ivf that the headaches go away when they started stimming, so hopefully just a few more days like this. my meds are coming tomorrow :yipee::yipee: i'll be very relieved to have them. and i can't wait to start. only one more work day (next monday) before my next FS appt! :wohoo: otherwise, i'm just tired today. i need to take a nap... :sleep:


----------



## poppy666

Sounds like you got a good weekend ahead PK :hugs: fx'd headaches go soon lovely.

I hate this breathlessness, got it with korben and my consultant at the time said id feel it more because my left lung was damaged with the blood clot and pneumonia i suffered, not sure if it heals over the years or stays damaged :shrug: not nice either way


----------



## coral11680

phoebe said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> Hi luvies :hi:
> 
> Hopes, thinking of you, are you still home or off to hospital yet? Before I started cheating my first guess was today mayeb I was right:shrug:
> 
> read through some posts earlier but forgot them now:dohh: thats what sleep deprivation does to you:haha:
> 
> Happy 19 weeks Laura, cute bump def growing now:happydance:
> 
> Poppy, glad little madam started moving for you, I worried a few times also, naughty :baby: ding dongs:haha: post pics of baby stuff you buy:happydance:
> 
> babyd hi hunny, I love celebrity juice too but forgot it was on last night need to sky plus the series again so funny :rofl:
> 
> hey pheebs :hi: hows it going? how is Flo adjusting to just formula now? Keira is on the comfort now as the normal c&g was giving her a belly ache. She still gets them once in a while but not as bad now.:hugs:
> 
> MC Keira screamed for the first few weeks at bath time but now she loves it, she still hates me drying and dressing her after though. Chloe taped me giving her a bath 2 days ago :awww: I'll attach a pic of her when she used to cry in it though:haha: Hows the :holly: now has the milk gone?:hugs:
> 
> Cute piccy Coraly, like Cabs said u really need to shave ur arms, no wonder u dont want to do a PP piccy :haha::haha: only pulling ur (hairy) arm:rofl::rofl:
> Flo's been fine on full FF now since she exploded on thurs:dohh::wacko: at the drs surgery of all places. Thank god i had a spare outfit, it was like a scene out of pyscho, poop everywhere:wacko::wacko: Poor lil lamb hadnt been for 3 days and i think the shock of jabs made her go. She also got weighed thurs and is now 12lb 12oz!!!:happydance::happydance: i cant believe shes 9 weeks old now, dunno where the time has gone. I hope u and the gorgeous young Keira are ticketyboo. Life has been a lot easier since Flo went FF. I even managed to do some normal housework other than just Bf and laundry lol. Crazy eh to be happy about bloody houswork :wacko: bless me lol . The sad rock and roll lifestyle i lead now hehehehe!!!! Big hugs sweety :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxClick to expand...

:rofl: I better get the veet out :blush::haha:
Glad you are back to your rock and roll lifestyle Pheebs:haha: I know its amazing how much more I get done now I'm totally formula feeding, but do miss the closeness of BF. Thank god you packed extra clothes, Keira has had a few explosions also but so far all at home. They are fun arent they:haha:

Phoebe reminded me, I had Keira weighed yesterday when the health visitor came, she's 10lbs 2 oz now!

Hi PK, have a lovely weekend with your sis, time is flying only a week until your next FS appointment very exciting. Hope the dreadful headaches ease off once the simming starts:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

poppy doesnt sound too pleasant big :hug:


----------



## China girl

Hopes just text, she just got to the hospital and 5cm and then her water broke...LOL. They won't let her leave, she is stuck in bed. She is too far gone and they don't wany accidents of having baby on the floor.


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooooooooo go on Hopes :yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## coral11680

Thanks China sounds like she is doing great!:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

ok heres some pics of Keira from a couple of days ago, the last one is her birth mark on her back, its a strawberry pinch apprently and my other two never had one. My DH had one near his mouth when he was a baby and they had it removed but nowadays they usually leave them be as they tend to shrink and disappear by age 5 or so. The health visitor noticed she had it when she was a week old but it was a lot smaller.
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0878.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 7









DSCI0881.JPG
File size: 133.1 KB
Views: 7









DSCI0893.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 7









DSCI0896.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 8









DSCI0902.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pk2of8

yay!!!!! sorry hopes, but it's about time somebody made you stay there!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :haha:


----------



## poppy666

awww coral she's well cute :hugs: korben got a strawberry birthmark just on back of his neck line, cant see it as much now his hair grown.


----------



## pk2of8

poppy, i had shortness of breath with my first 3 but it was b/c of the medication i was on to stop pre-term labor. anyway, it is very uncomfy. i hope yours gets better sweetie although my guess is it wouldn't be til after baby comes :hugs:

coral, keira is SO beautiful...loving the little round cheeks! lol :cloud9: i would just watch the strawberry mark for any major changes in shape or growth. you could always have a dermatologist look at it if you were concerned :hugs:

i'm sure i'll get lots of huggles and cuddles this weekend from the twins...they are SO adorable. i'll try to take and post some piccies :flower:


----------



## babydream

Go hopes, gooooo girl, so exciting!!!! xxxxx 

Poppy sorry you are short of breathe today again, you had a busy day, have a good rest tomorrow hunni xx

pk, have a lovely weekend with you sis and family, yaaay for meds and hope headaches go soon xx

Hi phoebe, glad to hear your life is more organized lol. Babies can typically do their biggest business in the worst places lol Flo is growing nicely, excellent weight, can't believe she's 9wks! xxx

Coral, lovely piccies of Keira, she's gorgeous and don't worry about the mark it is suppose to disappear later on. 

CG hunni, hope ms is a bit better now, hugs to you xxxx

Tink, hope all ok with lily xx

I don't remember anything else, hope everyone else is ok. i haven't been drinking enough today, maybe 3 glasses, i just can't do more, but i keep peeing. xx


----------



## China girl

Just spoke with Hopes....midwife took her off the ivs & got her out of that bed & gave her ball...she is one happy chick!!!! LOL. They have not checked her since her water broke when she was admitted. So, hopefully it won't be long.


----------



## poppy666

Thanks CG glad she's not tied to the bed :happydance: woohoooo will log on tomorrow and she'll of had her :baby: 

Right i better go bed, night CG :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Yay!! Can't wait to hear more good news!! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all

poppy...hope your breathlessness fecks off a bit...i had it towards the end...horrid...always had my hands behind my head stretching my ribs up to get air in...:hugs::kiss:xx

china....:hugs: for :sick: today and :thumbup: for the hopes updates! xx

coral...Keira is one cutie baby!!:awww: least her strawberry pinch is on her back and not her face...looks sore but im sure its not:shrug: xx

pk..:hugs: for the headaches...when is it you start the meds and stimming?? im getting a bit excited here!!!:hugs: xx

hopes...:happydance: too excited for words!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek

:hug: to everyone else, hope your all dandy!

asfm...i got the night feeds last night,OH was dead on his feet, Rhys fed at 3am and 6am...not bad for mummy but he is a bugger for daddy :rofl: poor daddy. time for :coffee: n toast..ah that reminds me...TINK...:hugs: hope all is well you been quiet lately!! when you manage to get back on..i require some Lilypie pics!!:happydance: i bet she is getting so big now :awww: xxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Good morning, no news from hopes yet? Hope she's ok it's very early in the morning there, isn't it? 

Hope everyone ok xx

I woke up in terrible pain around 6am. Felt like cramps both sides of my stomach just below my ribs. I could hardly get to the loo and it was very uncomfortable once I got back to bed. Any idea what it could be? It happens often but not this bad. xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

could it have been wind/toilet pains?? i know some hormones relax all the muscles including the "toilet" muscles..thats why we get constipated etc during preg..:shrug: has pain gone now?? xx


----------



## babydream

Hey MC, yeah pain is ok now but it comes every now and then. Could be wind. Have no idea. I'm worried that it's got something to do with not drinking enough fluids. I'll mention it to mw at the next visit. Xxxx


----------



## babydream

I haven't drunk tea for 9wks! Dh just made me a cuppa so I'll try now. Hope it stays in lol


----------



## mothercabbage

:coffee: :happydance:....glad the pains gone...deffo clear it with MW:thumbup: x


----------



## coral11680

morning all :hi:

Still no news on Hopes? Maybe China is sleeping still its saturday after all. Hope everything went well.

babyd not sure what the pains are but could be wind or round ligament pains? I doubt its from not drinking but I could be wrong. I never drank as much as I should, but I'm not a MW so def ask at appoinment.

MC glad Rhys is giving you some sleep in between feeds :awww:

Tink hope everythings ok with you and Lily, will text you later :hugs:

AFM just had a bacon sandwich and coffee :coffee: I had a bit of a lie in, got up at 10.45. Was up in the night at 4.45 then she was up at 8 and dh took her downstairs. x


----------



## PJ32

Just popping on to check on Hopes, its so exciting. 

Hope everyone else is well today xx


----------



## China girl

Hey girls,
Gonna make this quick, not feeling to good again:sick:
My last text from Hopes, they were starting the pitcotin(sp)
to speed up the process. That was bout 10 or 11ish her time. She is an hour
ahead of me. I will text her in a few hours for an update.


Edit:that was last night...sorry for thr confusion.
China


----------



## coral11680

thanks China, sorry you feel yucky :hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

:thumbup: china xxx :hugs: x


----------



## babydream

Aww CG hugs hunni, hope you get better later on today. Does it hit you in specific times of the day? xx

Hey coral, hope you had a nice rest this morning ;) 

MC, i did enjoy my tea and toast and they still in lol Hope you have a good day xx

Hopes must have had the baby by now. Don't you think?? Hope everyone ok in the US and not hit by the hurricane too bad. 

Well, I had my noodles now I'm off to asda. Dh wants to make our own pizza. Pfft! Good luck to him lol It's pouring one minute and sunny the other here, confusing shitty weather, I need to wear a jacket! xxxx


----------



## phoebe

Lurking n stalking............... waiting on Hopes news xxx:flower::flower:


Hope u feel better soon China xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Thanks china...I know hopes didn't want to get the pitocin but she's been laboring too long I think. Time to get that lo outta there :flower:

China, I hope your ms gets more manageable sweetie. :hugs:

Mc, I go on tues for a baseline appt where they measure ovaries by u/s and make sure I don't have any cysts or anything going on there b/c that can mess up the stimming process. They also take bloods to get baseline estrogen level (and other hormones but mostly for estrogen) as that will help tell how my follicles are growing once we start stimming. As long as that looks good, then we start the meds for stimming next fri or sat depending on the results of the bloodwork etc. Right now I'm taking Lupron which is a Hormone that initially triggers production of 2 other hormones, FSH and LH. At first it stimulates the body like ovulation, but when you keep taking it, it causes the opposite reaction and suppresses ov by actually suppressing the pituitary gland, which in turn would trigger ov. That's where I'm at right now. So fx on tues, I'll have nice, clear ovaries with no cysts and we can move on to the next stage, which is stimulating (stimming) the ovaries to allow as many follicles (follies) to mature as possible. For the stimming, I'll continue taking the Lupron so i don't ov prematurely or before the follies/eggs are mature, and I'll also be taking a med called Follistim, which is just FSH hormone and triggers the follies to grow and mature eggs, and then also HCG, which is actually pg hormone but it also is very similar to LH, which controls the last stages of maturing the eggs. That's the same reason why you can sometimes get a pos result on an opk for pg. Anyway, so the HCG I guess has been shown in research to work better and get better responses for ivf and stimming than using the actual LH hormone. I may be taking estrogen during this time too. I think so. Anyway, so after about 10 days hopefully of stimming, if my follies look good and have grown to the right size, then i'll do a final higher dose HCG "trigger" all by itself to get the eggs to final maturity and then egg retrieval will be about 30-36 hours after that I think. Then the next day after ER, we should get a fertilization report from the embryologist and about 3 days later we go back for embryo transfer. Then it's the dreaded 2ww to see if they implanted. Eeeeekkkkk. 

I know that was long but I hope it explains a little better. It's a lot to take in, I know and you know I'll keep you girls updated 100% of the way :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls opks are a bit darker today but not much think it will be a couple of days hopes hope your pushing now hun weather her shit :rain: :rain: :rain: pk all sounds good hun good luck x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: pk....sounds good! cant wait until that TWW!! xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Just lurking on news from Hopes :hugs:

Attempted shopping today but nearly passed out in Toys R Us :dohh: just kept getting dizzy and my forehead all clammy so gave shopping up, still need to go Asda but resting for an hour... The joys of 3rd Tri :haha:


----------



## China girl

I sent Hopes a text about a half hour ago, to see how she was doing and to see if baby V has made its debut yet. As of right now, I have not heard. Hoping that its a good sign. Will keep you posted.

My ms just hits me in the am I can feel it wanting to come on(if that makes any sense) it dont hit, it just makes me feel horribable most of the day. I have actually had to puke, but that is at night. My ms is NOT playing fair:nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey DD's! So sorry for neglecting you all :hugs: been manic here what with Lily and various functions. Will defo be here later to catch up x


----------



## babydream

Very quiet here this evening...Hope all ok xx

I've been lurking all day. 

Poppy hope you are ok hunni, worried about you, hope you are resting. hugs xxx

Doppler hasn't arrived yet, but the lady texted me today to say i can pick hers up so i did. I told her i'd give it back as soon as i got yours poppy. It took me a few minutes, it was difficult lying down but when i sat up i found it in a few seconds. It showed around 150-160bpm. It was sooo coool!!! Eeeeeeeeek I'm also about to explode i ate a huge fish and chips and apple crumble, i feel so uncomfortable lol. will be a sleepless night haha, stupid me! xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Hi BD no cos of bank holiday and me forgetting to post it you should get Tuesday :blush::dohh: Im guessing boy with heart rate.


----------



## babydream

No worries popsy. Are you feeling any better??? boy would be ace, now i really can't wait to find out lol Oh dear lol


----------



## poppy666

lol your soooooooooooooooo not going to stay team yellow :haha: yeah im good thanks must be having one of those weeks... hope your ok too after pain this morning must of been trapped wind by sounds of it.


----------



## babydream

Glad to hear your better, just try to take it easy from now on. Yeah, team yellow my ass! lol It could've been trapped wind, i guess i can get myself prepared for some more after all that food lol xx


----------



## poppy666

I can remember getting terrible cramps with wind before and especially if i wanted to go to the bathroom, so think thats what you had sweetie. :hugs: 

Hopes should of had baby now hopefully cant wait for CG to come on.


----------



## babydream

I saw CG on facebook earlier, i think if she had news she would've come on here too. yeah, i'm pretty sure hopes had the baby just too busy on cloud9 lol xx bless


----------



## babydream

I'm a lemon tomorrow!!! I thought i'd be the navel orange already! I even bought some today lol aaaaahhhhh


----------



## poppy666

:haha: i never got the fruit ticker so never know what fruit i am... your probz right Hopes will be knackered by now surely.


----------



## poppy666

She's had baby i just checked her wall :happydance::happydance:​


----------



## babydream

Yeah I can see someone congratulated them 3hrs ago! So she had the baby, yaaaaay! I wish we knew more xx


----------



## poppy666

Yes think they was told not to say he or she on that post spoil sports :haha:


----------



## China girl

Hopes had a GIRL
9lbs 40z @ 1pm today. Mila Claire


----------



## pk2of8

Aww :cloud9: can't wait to hear all about it and see pics. :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

*congratulations hopes!!!!!!​*
:baby::baby::baby::baby:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:kiss::kiss:
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
:laugh2::awww::laugh2::awww::laugh2::awww:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:loopy::loopy::flasher::loopy::flasher::loopy::flasher:
:crib::pink::crib::pink::crib::pink::crib:​
good weight too!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

oooooo. and totally love her name!!! especially her middle name :winkwink: xxxxx


----------



## PJ32

Yay hopes congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::juggle::juggle:

*Huge Congrats Hopes*


----------



## coral11680

Congratulations Hopes!!!​
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::yipee::yipee:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk:
:drunk::drunk::drunk:​
Great news, I was wrong I said boy, wow she was big too, explains the mega bump:haha: Can't wait to see piccies!!xx


----------



## poppy666

*Congratulations hopes ​*


I said girl but wayyyyyyyyyyyyy out on the weight :haha:

:pink::pink::pink::muaha::muaha::muaha::plane::plane::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::drunk::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wine::wine::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:​


----------



## phoebe

CONGRATULATIONS HOPES!!!!! SO HAPPY FOR U GUYS XXXXXXX
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:baby::flower::baby::flower::baby::flower::baby::flower::baby::flower::baby::flower::baby:
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
:hug::awww::hug::awww::hug::awww::hug::awww::hug::awww:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:friends::drunk::friends::drunk::friends::drunk::friends::drunk::friends::drunk::friends::drunk::friends::drunk::friends::drunk:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm chill chill today gutted the house dinner on opks getting darker woopp couple more days congrats hopes aw well done what a big one x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> I'm a lemon tomorrow!!! I thought i'd be the navel orange already! I even bought some today lol aaaaahhhhh

happy 14 weeks babydream! :happydance:

how is everyone else?? hope your all well....things ticking over nicely here :cloud9: xxxxx


----------



## babydream

CONGRATULATIONS HOPES!!!!​


I knew it would be a girl! And wow, a big girl lol Well done hunni! xxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> I'm a lemon tomorrow!!! I thought i'd be the navel orange already! I even bought some today lol aaaaahhhhh
> 
> happy 14 weeks babydream! :happydance:
> 
> how is everyone else?? hope your all well....things ticking over nicely here :cloud9: xxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks MC, can't believe i'm already 14weeks lol Bump pic is coming...


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: come on then pink pants!!! lol xxx


----------



## coral11680

yes get your pink pants on Babyd :haha:


----------



## babydream

Hahahahaha, i actually took this one in my pj's :haha:

I always take the bump pics in the morning after the loo and before i eat. I'm sure i'm getting fat! Last night's feast is defo effecting this one lol
 



Attached Files:







14weeks.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## poppy666

Happy 14th week and welcome to 2nd Tri :happydance:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Happy 14th week and welcome to 2nd Tri :happydance:

Cheers Poppy, so THIS IS second tri!!?? Everybody tells me diff dates for the start of 2nd tri :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Enjoy 2nd Tri whilst you can :haha: 3rd Tri sucks pfft.


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: babydream your gonna be HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! noodle lady! :haha: :winkwink:

how are you today poppy! xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

just looking at poppys siggy...am i the only :blue: mommy so far???? Rhys is going to be spoilt for chloice! :haha: xxxx


----------



## babydream

Thanks poppy i'll try to enjoy it, i'm scared of 3rd tri hearing how hard it is. Hope you are well today hunni. 

MC, hope all ok, yes, you are the only DD who had a boy...so far lol It must be a girly year, but maybe the next year is boyish. lol


----------



## poppy666

Im good apart from korben really constipated and crying to poo just little bits. You are the only boy lol


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww come on someone...Rhys needs a playmate! :haha:

:hugs: for Korben..its not nice when they suffer and you cant really help..:hugs: xx

babydream....maybe you will be team :blue:?? got any inclination to what gender baby K is yet?? xx


----------



## babydream

Oh poor Korben baby :hugs: 

No, MC no clue whatsoever lol I thought with all this sickness girl, as only a girl can make this much trouble so early but i know people who had it even worse and they having a boy :shrug: Really don't know and we sometimes talk about the baby as 'she' and sometimes as 'he'. would be nice to be able to settle on one of that lol :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Well ive just tried helping korben whilst he screaming to go :dohh: done a bit n he's stop crying but he not finished... what we do as parents :haha:


----------



## babydream

Oh bless, helping him might seem mean and painful but its all for a good cause. Must be a bit relieved now poor thing. xx


----------



## China girl

BabyD your are far from being fat!!...I am fat & my tummy is bigger than yours, I'm only 6+4:haha:

I thought LadyB had a :blue:

Oh, :hi:ladies


----------



## poppy666

Was LB Lew32 on here ive forgotten? :dohh: not heard anything from her or how baby is, nothing on her wall either :wacko:


----------



## babydream

Thanks, CG, if not fat yet, i'll defo will be lol Hope you feeling ok today xx

Oh yes, Ladyb had a boy but don't know anything about her or baby. I keep checking her fb wall but nothing there. :shrug:


----------



## babydream

And Natalie has got James!


----------



## poppy666

Dont really see Nat, but i hope LB and Baby ok cos not even pics or anything on fb :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

yes LB had a boy, I'm sure all is fine as I've seen her comment on peoples FB pages but still seen no pics!

Babyd not fat at all, I was bigger at 14 weeks! Congrats on second Tri:happydance:

I still need to change my siggy will do it now!:dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

lady b speaks to me now and again, i thought she had a :pink: :dohh: silly cabbage, havent seen no pics either :cry: i know she went to india to give birth and has trouble getting online..:shrug: xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hectic weekend and no sign of stopping, its my eldest sons 13th birthday tomorrow, where did the time fly to?!?!?

Anyhow, first things first :)



:cloud9:Congratulations Hopes on the birth of your baby girl!!!!!!!! :cloud9:​

:happydance: Pink Party :happydance:

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
:crib::pink::crib::pink::crib::pink::crib::pink::crib::pink::crib::pink::crib:
:muaha::dance::awww::yipee::friends::headspin::smug::drunk::wohoo::wine::loopy::wohoo::fool::juggle::drunk::headspin::friends::yipee::smug::awww::muaha::dance:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
:baby::baby::baby:
:baby::baby:
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX​


----------



## Hopes314

:hi:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hoping the rest of the DD clan are A Ok :) sending huggles x

ASFM I am sleep deprived and need my bed NOW! zzzzzzz See you all in the morning for a Coffee n catch up x


----------



## babydream

Tink, happy birthday to DD hunni x

Hi Hopes, how are you?????? congrats again! i just read you had a c-section!!! What happened???


----------



## poppy666

*WELL DONE HOPES WOOOHOOOO*​


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: new mummy hopes!!:yipee::yipee: xxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy.....your next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Eeeeck!!! :argh: least you all got a rest for a while before i pop :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

thank you guys for the congrats. feeling horrible my whole body hurts ugh. theyre keeping me in hospital til at least tuesday. i labored until yesterday morning around 7am or so when i finally (with the help of a ton of pitocin) reached 10cm. Then we started the pushing probably around 8am and it continued for what seemed like forever. They realized baby was occiput posterior but thought i could do it anyway. Back pains got so bad that I shook uncontrollably but we still kept pushing. Midwives really gave it a great effort of having a vaginal birth. But finally a bunch of docs and anesthesiologists came in to review and they all decided that baby was definitely not coming out that way. They also started getting nervous bc waters were very dark with meconium and my fever was spiking up toward 102. So csec at 1pm that day and they found a thick band of muscle in the uterus that baby was too big to descend past (baby never passed -1 station) There is a name for it but i forget what they said. :dohh: anyway they said its probably because I labored for like days and days with those stupid 6min apart contractions and built up a thick area of muscle in the uterus. Drs and midwives said though that baby was probably trying that whole week to arrive but my body wasnt working well with something that large trying to descend, which caused me to be in stupid long labor that whole week basically. When I finally got to hospital my contrax were 3-4 min apart and i was 5cm, 100% effaced, and when i laid down waters broke. But thats as far as I ever got on my own and then the pitocin was brought in. Whole thing was terrible and I think I'll be scared to ever have another baby!


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww hopes, sorry you didnt have a good birth...the scaryness will be forgotton soon and im sure youll have more kids...at least mila and you are both "ok" now..wishing you a speedy recovery :hugs: to LO...xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

awww hopes, i'm sorry it wasn't a nice experience for you and your are in pain. But the most important thing is that you and baby are ok. Unfortunately, things don't always go as they should but that doesn't mean you'd have the same with next baby. Try to rest as much as you can, hope little Mila is ok. Can't wait to see pics xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww sweetie somethings are totally out of our control and labour is one of them, you gave all you could but Mila was too big and you got such a small frame im not surprised you ended up with a C- Section but not every baby or birth is the same and IF you have anymore they will be aware what you went through this time and you n baby size will be monitored all through pregnancy im sure :hugs:

Your a mummy now :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

aw hopes sorry the birth was bad hun well done x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all....

poppy...:happydance: happy 29 weeks!!!!!!!!!

all other dingdongs :hugs: and :wave:

asfm..ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...my baby wont stop feeding every 2 hours...no matter how much he feeds..(usually 3oz) anyone want to babysit for a few hours :rofl: xx


----------



## Damita

Aw hopes sorry it was scary, but congrats you are a mummy now :)


----------



## mothercabbage

my OH is a tosser!!! he is tired! all together now *ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*h...get fucked dick head, im tired too yet i carry on smiling and cooking and feeding and washing and cleaning....get a fucking grip...TWAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im sat here waiting for little man to wake for a feed any minute, ive been up since 2am then 445am.....never went back to bed b/c Rhys thought 445am was ok for a play time:dohh: yet Oh seems to think...him getting 6 hours straight sleep isnt enough!!!!!!!!!! hmmmmmm...:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## coral11680

Hopes, sounds very very rough, glad its all over now. I was scared to death by my first labour which was pitocin induced, luckily I needed a scheduled c-section next time and I was actually pleased about it. Scheduled c-sections are not bad at all so if you have another baby in the future you can choose a repeat one. I know its not the birth you wanted though:hugs:

MC what a prat!!! My oh is the same, poor baby has the s**ts apparently so has a sore ass!! get over it and help with the baby:growlmad: 
Little Rhys will go longer soon hopefully. Keira goes 3-4 now but usually around 3am ish she gets a belly ache and wont settle so i end up holding and rocking her every half hour or so sometimes so feel zombified also :hug:

Happy 29 weeks Poppy:happydance:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: MC


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Damita, Coral, n MC :hugs: :wave: 

MC, Rhys is feeding well then! Lily is nearly 10 weeks and still on 3oz :dohh: You got a hungry little boy there :) Awwww I must see new pics, bet he has changed already. Missed your birth story, is it here? I'll have to read back! :growlmad: at your DH, tell him it doesn't wash with us either! :hugs: x

Coralista!!!!! :wave: same for your DH :growlmad: what's up with them, what have they got to complain about exactly? Oh and BTW didn't register that was Kya's dad over the road, could fill you in on loads of gossip there :haha: Not a fan of his I'm afraid. Gorgeous photos of Keira on here :) awww :awww: x

Damita, how ya doing honey? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, not MEGA BUMP any more, its MEGA MUMMA!!!!!!!! whoa! I thought I had it hard, again I hand the baton over to you honey. You laboured like a trojan! Guts of steel to make it that far honey, you did so well :hugs: I'm glad its all over now and you have your gorgeous little girl in your arms. I'm sorry your still suffering, It will pass honey :hugs: Massive congratulations :hugs: xxxxxx

Babydream :wave: how are you honey? x


----------



## coral11680

oh Tink, please fill me in! (rubs hands together):haha:

They moved in last December I think, I keep myself to myself really, as most the neighbours get on my tits to be frank! very clicky and thinks the sun shines out of theirs and their kids ass!! Not him though, don't know him well at all but so far he seems to be making friends with everyone seems a bit too friendly:shrug: I'm such a B***h!:haha: I wondered why the kids live with him? If you dont feel comfortable telling me stuff on here it can wait til our buggy walk!:haha: Hope Lilypie is ok :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls :hugs:....yep tink birth story here somewhere...will post new pics later:thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...hys-alexander-here-19-08-11-due-day-baby.html

^^^ birth story tink xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll fill you in properly when we meet up but I'm not sure why they live with him now, especially since last year the mum 'apparently' was fleeing a violent controlling relationship. Oh the drama I witnessed :haha: This time last year he wasn't allowed to even visit them kids. Also Kya had a crush on my husband :haha: fun n games. He loves himself, thinks he can do no wrong, sells weed, and has a rotten temper. Lost touch with news as the mum was best friends with my childminder whom I also stopped talking too :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oooooooooooh thanks MC :) I'll go read now x


----------



## mothercabbage

:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:cry: Awwwwwwwww MC how scarey :hugs: And you gotta share the title of Mega mumma too I think to go so far without an epidural! Awww so glad he is here safe and sound xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: xxxxxxxxx thanx tink xxx


----------



## coral11680

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I'll fill you in properly when we meet up but I'm not sure why they live with him now, especially since last year the mum 'apparently' was fleeing a violent controlling relationship. Oh the drama I witnessed :haha: This time last year he wasn't allowed to even visit them kids. Also Kya had a crush on my husband :haha: fun n games. He loves himself, thinks he can do no wrong, sells weed, and has a rotten temper. Lost touch with news as the mum was best friends with my childminder whom I also stopped talking too :haha: x

ooooerrrrrr sounds interesting. Bloody hell Kya is only 12 isnt she? Although looks older. Chloe looks up to her of course because she is older. Not too keen on her playing with her as I'm sure she will be a bad influence being so much older and Chloe is a big follower:dohh: I think when they start back at school it will go quieter I hope! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hmmmm yes, and only 11 when she had the crush. My DH was her hero lol He was her team leader at Stubbers for the week. I think a lot of it really was as a result of what was happening at home for her, she was pretty confused. Anyhow after failing to get his attention of FB after she left the primary school he works in, she seemed to forget it all. x

Gotta hop off now, back laters DD's xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

Hey sweeties :hugs::hi:

1 more sleep til my next appt!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hopes, I can't believe how big little Mila ended up being!!! WOW!!! :haha: I bet she's beautiful and I can't wait to see pics! It's no wonder you're scared to have another tho sweetie, but don't worry...that will fade in time. You'll realize that no matter what you've been through with the labor, it was all worth it (and worth it to go through again at some point if you want another lo) :hugs:

Mc, men can be such pricks sometimes :wacko: I hope your oh comes around and realizes what a jerk he's being :hugs:

Tink, I hope Lilypie is doing some better :hugs:

Coral, that is so hard getting only a couple hours sleep at a time :hugs: I hope your dh comes around too. Men. Pfft. :hugs:

Babyd, bump is looking fab :thumbup:

Poppy, how you doing with the breathing sweetie? :hugs:

Damita, I see only 1 more week til your FS appt!! :happydance:

That's all I can remember right now girls...I hope all my other ding dongers are doing well :hugs: afm, I've got to start getting ready for my day. Had a wonderful visit with my sister and her family over the weekend. I'm tired now though. I can't believe I'll be starting my other meds this week!!! Eeeeeekkkk!!! I'm so anxious about it all and scared we still won't get our bfp :cry: Im trying to keep positive though. Anyway, I guess that's it for now. :kiss::hugs: talk to ya more later sweeties :hug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well got really bad acid today weather crap again so chill chill chill it is for me my cousin got took in to hospital last night shes in labour she only 30 weeks so they are trying to stop it but they cant she said her cervix is closed dont no what is going to happen hope she doesn't have her yet x x x


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Im into week 30 :happydance::happydance: Im guessing 8 more weeks not 10 :haha:

Stay positive PK you will be blessed with that baby :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Caz hope your cousin ok and they halt labour x

MC men are dicks totally :growlmad: wasnt too bad when i had korben cos OH took 2wks off so we took turns every 2hrs, but was still tiring walking around like zombies... Tell Ste sort himself out or he got Poppy to deal with :gun::gun:

Everyone else ok? need to read back xx


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

Hope all is well:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Hey CG hows the MS sweetie? x


----------



## babydream

Hey all,

How is it going? 

PK, good luck with the appointment, stay positive hunni, it is going to happen. Glad you had a good time with sis and family xx

Poppy, happy 29wk! Hope you ok xx

Tink, i'm ok thanks hunni. You are one busy lady with all those events. Happy b'day to Franklyn, hope Lily is ok, cute video on fb, awww xx

Coral, hope you and Keira are ok xx

MC, crunch stevie's balls for last night hunni, you can't be doing all the work. Hope you can have a rest during the day xx

CG, hope you are well and ms is not so bad today, can't believe you nearly 7wks xx

Caz, hope your cousin is ok and can halt the labour, it is far too early, hope all be ok xx

Damita, fs app soon, good luck xx

Hope everyone else is ok xx

I'm bored, weather is shitty out there. Dh is home today but not doing much. Might go for a walk when he gets back from his haircut. I just tried the V8 Vegetable juice, hmmm...i'll drink it if i have to. I don't eat very healthy lately so i thought that would contribute toward it a bit but i need to find other ways cause it doesn't taste too good. Nausea on and off, yuk!


----------



## poppy666

lol im terrible eater, i dont eat veg of any sort.... :dohh: all i take is my Vitamin D & Iron everyday and eat junk pfft, but she must be getting what she needs hopefully.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Congratulations Hopes

I can't wait to see pics of your princess  and well done you for getting through a tough labour and delivery so well!

Will catch up on the rest of the news soon DD's but for now im am off to nap after an exhausting day at work, zzzzzzzzzzzz lol xxx


----------



## laurah8279

hey ding dongs! :hi:

just poppin on to see how hopes got on.

sorry you went through so much this week hopes but you now have a beautiful baby girl! well done sugar.

take care of yourself, cannot wait to see the pics!

will log on properly at work tomorrow to read back and catch up.

x x x x


----------



## puppycat

Well ladies i am home, all clean now after a nice bath. Laura has had a bath too. Think it'll be an early night tonight and get Gareth to do the deed - we didn't manage once over the weekend. I had Laura in with me and gareth had his son in with him so not really helpful for TTC.

Have an abundance of EWCM (thanks EPO) so best get to it! 

Congrats to Hopes on your baby GIRL :happydance: i was way out on size! Lol.

Tired and hungry now. Catch you soon xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: thanx poppy n babydream...:hugs: he said sorry and he is on night duty tonight :yipee:...he has got 2 week off poppy...but he cant sleep on a night...so he more tired than me...but thats not my fault or problem :haha: he should sleep when the kids allow it!:thumbup: i had a sleep on sofa this aft so im a bit more human...but roll on bed time :sleep: xxxxxx


----------



## MommyV

Hopes Congrats on baby Mila glad you are both okay even though labor didn't go as you wanted it to

MC- great birth story you did a great job and so glad that little Rhys made it out okay I'm glad that oh is going to be helping you tonight hopefully you can get a good night sleep

Poppy- happy 29weeks can't believe it we're getting there

Babydream- sorry you still aren't feeling well do you have V8 fusion in the UK it's a combination of fruit and vegetable juice but tastes just like fruit juice

Hi jenny how r u feeling?

Puppycat- get to bding ewcm is very good for baby making gl this cycle

Caz- I hope that they can keep your cousins baby in for a few more weeks

CG- how r u doing?

Tink- hope Lily is doing well she is so precious I saw the pics you posted on Facebook hope that you are enjoying your little sweetie

afm- I am 28weeks tomorrow time sure does fly My daughter's bday is on Friday she will be 3 so one more birthday party for me I also had a dr.'s appt today for my daughter's eyes and have a busy weekend and week next week my son will be starting kindergarten next Thursday and I start nst and afi's next Thursday and then have a dr.'s appt once a week for the rest of my pregnancy this is because I am considered high risk because of the gd and also my bp was up the last time I was at the dr.'s end of my pregnancy is going to be super busy


----------



## mothercabbage

happy 28 weeks mommyv!!! :happydance: got a full nights sleep:yipee: OH stayed on sofa with Rhys in his moses basket last night..:happydance: yey for 7 hours straight for me :yipee: xxxxxxx


----------



## laurah8279

Happy 28 wks Mommyv!! :thumbup:


----------



## laurah8279

Yo Ding Dongs! :hi:

I think I am having a :blue: MC so you Rhys will have a buddy! :haha:

CG, 7 weeks already! Wowsers! It is flying by! :thumbup:

Hope the B'Day party went well yesterday Tink :flower:

Hey Babd, don't worry too much about the veggies etc, I ate crap in my first tri but I have got my appetite for good nutritious food back in my second and have been munching on carrot/celery sticks with houmous and other yummy good stuff.

Hey Coral! Hope you and Keira are doing good and you are catching up on sleep.

Hey all other Ding Dongs, hope you are all well.

Asfm, just had a massive row with Barclaycard over a missing refund and I started crying on the phone! Bloody hate these pregnancy hormones!! Been getting some horrible pains too in my lower tummy which I am not worrying too much about as I assume they are round ligament pains. If I get any blood with them then I will speak to MW but for now not too worried.

Got our second scan a week today! Woop woop! Cannot wait to find out what it is although I am convinced and so is Rob that its a boy and I will be very surprised if its a girl!

xx


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:


Laura probably ligament pain i still get it sometimes or could be trapped wind, but keep an eye when going bathroom just to be safe :hugs:

MC sooo glad you got some sleep sweetie, its very hard first few weeks to get rest with a newborn :kiss:

MommyV so nice to see you and Happy 28wks lovely :happydance:

Afm bit tired today and BHs but she on my nerve again so probs why im getting so many lol gonna whip her ass once born x


----------



## babydream

Morning DDs,

Quiet day here yesterday, eh?? All ok?

Mommyv, nice to see you, wow you got a lot on your plate lately, take it easy and try to relax sometimes xx Happy 28weeks!

Laura, I sometimes brake down in tears with Barclaycard without the preggo hormones hunni lol, hope you sort it out. Keep an eye on that pain xx

MC, you lucky woman, 7hrs straight!!! Ha, wait till stevie goes back to work, he'll be moaning his head off lol Don't let him get lazy xx

Hi Jenny, hope you are ok hunni and not working too hard xx

CG, how are you with ms??

Poppy, hope you can have a rest today hunni, i'm scared of BH, sounds uncomfortable. Little missy should give you a break sometimes lol xxx

Hi to all other dds xxxx

All ok with me...got a job finally for tonight and tomorrow night, bit of a cash would make my week. I have a consultant app next monday but lost the letter, i better call i've no idea what time it is. I can't believe it's already September this week!! Well, dh and i had a talk last night about dtd. He's not comfortable with it right now. I said to him it's gonna get even weirder when my tummy is bigger and baby is kicking so he freaked out even more saying 'you are not helping!' pmsl!! So i guess it's probably no sex until baby is here and i get some protection lol I'm really not bothered but i don't want him to wink at other women cause he doesn't get it from me. He'll be sorry! lololol


----------



## poppy666

There is other ways of DTD with a bump in the way :haha: when i carried korben i always wanted it but bled everytime i did, but that was due to low lying placenta. With this one ive not been interested in it and more scared of DTD since my loss at Xmas so OH been ok about it... told him he'll just have to sort himself out pmsl


----------



## babydream

We'll see how it goes lol I had times when i really wanted it around 8wk and woke up during the night from a dream having an orgasm lol I think our loss 2ys ago and the brown spotting last week scared dh too and just doesnt want to risk it. he's a big boy, he'll be ok lol xx

Liking the new avatar poppy! xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

dirty girls!!!! :rofl:

laura,poppy and babyd :wave: n :hugs: xxx

just waiting on MW to make her last visit!! dunno if Rhys will get weighed again:shrug: 1st weigh in after birth was at 5 days and he GAINED weight :haha: fatty! lol he put on 10g..what ever that is in lb n oz's??..any who...hopefully will get heel prick blood results back soon..FXd all is ok there...


----------



## poppy666

Thought id have a change :haha:

Ugh my son is in court today for fighting so sitting here nervous cos he may get 4mths :nope: He was stupid getting another lad back for stamping on his head a while back but what can you do with teenagers pfft.


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> dirty girls!!!! :rofl:
> 
> laura,poppy and babyd :wave: n :hugs: xxx
> 
> just waiting on MW to make her last visit!! dunno if Rhys will get weighed again:shrug: 1st weigh in after birth was at 5 days and he GAINED weight :haha: fatty! lol he put on 10g..what ever that is in lb n oz's??..any who...hopefully will get heel prick blood results back soon..FXd all is ok there...

Us dirty? Never pmsl cant remember when i got korben's results back, but think health visitor takes over MW and she told me.


----------



## babydream

MC, good luck with mw sure all ok xx

Poppy, wow no wonder you nervous, hope all goes fine for him. Teenagers eh? This is when i'm thinking...What am i getting myself into???? Boy or girl, doesn't matter, stupid things will happen and we'll have a lot to worry about. xx


----------



## mothercabbage

mw said 2 weeks for results by letter...bit nervous but hoping all is ok...which lad is it in court?? bad lad lol...but least he got the little dik back for stamping on his head!:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

im thinking :blue: baby dream....how many sleeps until scan?? october 11th???? xx


----------



## poppy666

Its Wade in court. OH gone down with him and Rhys... When the other lad stamped on his head Wade never reported him, but once Wade got him back he got arrested :growlmad:

Anyways you can only try guide your kids, but teenagers omg thats another story...:dohh:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

Very quiet on her yesterday. Get on this morning and yall talking about sex!!...shame...shame...:haha:

Seems like everyone is doing good. :hi:mommyv, so good to hear from you:hugs:

I will be 7 weeks tomorrow:happydance: and I have my Gyno appointment on Thursday, FX'd she will whip out her doppler and let me hear the heart beat. From there I will have her help me pick my OB. I am very picky, and since she retired from the OB side of her practice we have to find someone who is compatable with me:) So, praying all goes well on Thursday. Oh, I have figured out a way to keep my ms at bay....Pepsi max...If I drink it in the morning and sip on it through out the day it settles my stomach and makes the nausa go away...knock on wood that I don't jinx myself.


----------



## babydream

Haha, MC, what makes you think it's a boy??? Scan on 10th october, long long wait!! I'm gonna try to trick the sonographer saying we had a private scan and we were told the sex of the baby. lol Hopefully she'll echo it or correct it lol Fx it'll work! 

CG, hunni glad ms is better just be careful with pepsi it's got loads of caffeine in it. If i drink a can of it i won't sleep at night. Just check. Maybe try a caffeine free version? Good luck on thursday with OB. Not sure they'd hear the hb at 7wks, i was told not to hope cause it might not work as it's too early, but fx you'll be ok with it xx


----------



## puppycat

Morning girlies, had a lovely lie in thiss morning. DH woke me at quarter to 11, lush.
Laura's been quite busy making a mess this morning, right after i tidied.... Sigh.
Waiting for my grandparents to arrive because we're having fish and chips - yum. i'm so hungry!

To join in with your dirty conversation DH and i BD twice yesterday, i used my softcups so fingers crossed. Put my bum on a pillow, legs up wall and made myself O in that position :blush: GET IN THERE SPERMIES! Lol


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Its Wade in court. OH gone down with him and Rhys... When the other lad stamped on his head Wade never reported him, but once Wade got him back he got arrested :growlmad:
> 
> Anyways you can only try guide your kids, but teenagers omg thats another story...:dohh:

What a d**k!!!!!! Hope Wade will be ok and the other b*****d gets his punishment too!!


----------



## babydream

puppycat said:


> Morning girlies, had a lovely lie in thiss morning. DH woke me at quarter to 11, lush.
> Laura's been quite busy making a mess this morning, right after i tidied.... Sigh.
> Waiting for my grandparents to arrive because we're having fish and chips - yum. i'm so hungry!
> 
> To join in with your dirty conversation DH and i BD twice yesterday, i used my softcups so fingers crossed. Put my bum on a pillow, legs up wall and made myself O in that position :blush: GET IN THERE SPERMIES! Lol

:haha: Now thats dirty! 

Enjoy your fish and chips! yum I slept till 11am too! Great isn't it? lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well opks a bit darker today woopp i will just keep having sex ever day ha they have maneged to slow my cousins labour down now hope she doesn't have her for another couple of weeks poppy hope all goes well with the ds x x x


----------



## poppy666

I echo babydream about the caffeine CG be careful how much you have :hugs:


----------



## China girl

I only have one a day & its diet:shrugs:
But I will be careful:hugs:


----------



## babydream

one is ok hunni as long as you dont have more than 200mg of caffeine a day. 

1 mug of instant coffee 100mg

1 mug of filter coffee 140mg

1 mug of tea 75mg

1 can of cola 40mg

1 can of energy drink 80mg

1x50g bar of plain chocolate: up to 50mg

1x50g bar of milk chocolate 25mg


----------



## mothercabbage

i drunk loads of caffine filled drinks during preg:blush: mainly coke n tea...:blush: bad cabbage

poppy hope the grassin scumbag gets his case thrown out n wade get off!:happydance: 

babydream i think :blue: for the noodle craving,,i was the same with connor:thumbup:

china..happy 7 weeks tomorrow! xx

pc...dirty girl:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls well opks a bit darker today woopp i will just keep having sex ever day ha they have maneged to slow my cousins labour down now hope she doesn't have her for another couple of weeks poppy hope all goes well with the ds x x x

great news for cousin:happydance: xx


----------



## poppy666

Caz glad your cousin is stable now and hopefully cook a bit longer :hugs: keep bedding missy :haha:

CG think ive read on here some women's ms was relieved by coke :thumbup:


----------



## babydream

Oh the noodles?????? I made a huge mistake by making dh to taste it! Now he's eating them from me :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

45 sleeps babydream!:thumbup:


----------



## babydream

:rofl: Gino D'Acampo makes me chuckle!!!! He's got this program on itv with Melanie Sykes it's a real laugh. I love watching him on telly, my favourite tv chef!!! And so hot! lol


----------



## China girl

Whew, I was starting to get worried there.
I only drink the one, I prefer water actually.
But if it helps the ms...shoot then I am all for it!!!

lOVE YOU LADIES:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I hate to say it ladies but ive not had any food urges or cravings BUT im starting to get an urge for Snowballs atm im with holding the urge to go out and buy some more :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

coke is minging to :sick: throw back up its water with black syrup!:sick: chloe didnt like coke when i was preg with her lol

babydream your a perv!! lol...meant to say i never realised edward/rob was in one of the harry potter movies..he's one that takes part in the tri wizard tournament lol...


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy snowballs?? as in the drink? or then chocolate covered marshmallow/coconut things?? i never really got cravings with Rhys...maybe food in general lol x


----------



## poppy666

Not the sweet kind either the drink :dohh:

Just look at them nom nom nom lol

https://groceries.asda.com/asda-est...me=Products&headerVersion=v1&_requestid=25631


----------



## laurah8279

You could always try sparkling water CG as I have heard thats good for MS too? It might be the bubbles in the Pepsi that is settling your tummy? :shrug:

You ladies are naughty dirty girls! :haha: Especially you PC!! I was trying to picture your position but got totally lost! Ha ha ha !!

Rob has been complaining about me not giving him any for a couple of weeks so I tried on Sunday only to be told 'I am too scared to do it' div!! :haha: He thinks he is going to poke the baby! :haha: We just had a little play instead and that sorted him out :blush: At least it has got me off the hook anyway :thumbup: I get really horny once every 2 weeks or something like that but thats about it, the rest of the time I just cannot be bothered with it! :haha:

I haven't had any cravings yet either except I want soft cheese (philadelphia) on everything! lol

Good luck with last MW appointment today MC! :flower:

Hope your lad is ok Poppy :hugs:

Babyd, have we seen your first scan pic? I can't remember :cry: Sorry, baby brain, I forget EVERYTHING nowadays!! 

xx


----------



## babydream

mothercabbage said:


> coke is minging to :sick: throw back up its water with black syrup!:sick: chloe didnt like coke when i was preg with her lol
> 
> babydream your a perv!! lol...meant to say i never realised edward/rob was in one of the harry potter movies..he's one that takes part in the tri wizard tournament lol...

Yeah, i knew that, but nobody paid much attention to him back then. He just wasn't Edward lol I can't wait to see Breaking Dawn in November, but before that we can drool over the screen watching Jacob in Abduction very soon lol


----------



## laurah8279

poppy666 said:


> Not the sweet kind either the drink :dohh:
> 
> Just look at them nom nom nom lol
> 
> https://groceries.asda.com/asda-est...me=Products&headerVersion=v1&_requestid=25631

They look too yummy!! :thumbup:

Haribo too, I have been wanting lots of Haribo sour sweeties x


----------



## babydream

Yes, we have seen it Laura but here it is just for you lo I never get bored looking at it, it's my screensaver lol
 



Attached Files:







12wk1d.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## laurah8279

babydream said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> coke is minging to :sick: throw back up its water with black syrup!:sick: chloe didnt like coke when i was preg with her lol
> 
> babydream your a perv!! lol...meant to say i never realised edward/rob was in one of the harry potter movies..he's one that takes part in the tri wizard tournament lol...
> 
> Yeah, i knew that, but nobody paid much attention to him back then. He just wasn't Edward lol I can't wait to see Breaking Dawn in November, but before that we can drool over the screen watching Jacob in Abduction very soon lolClick to expand...

I freaking lurve Edward! I am totally team Edward and I booking VIP seats in our local cinema as soon as Breaking Dawn comes out! :thumbup:


----------



## laurah8279

babydream said:


> Yes, we have seen it Laura but here it is just for you lo I never get bored looking at it, it's my screensaver lol

:haha:

Your baby's head is a slightly different shape to mine so I bet ours are different sexes...just don't which one is which yet! :haha:

I don't think I can see a nub on your pic though so because I think mine is a boy I will say you are having a girl :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







1st scan pic.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mothercabbage

pah! TEAM JACOB HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee: now he is a fitty!!..also booking tickets in November for breaking dawn!:happydance:
:awww: babydream...my niece/nephew! eeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## mothercabbage

im saying team :blue: for both of you...scan next week laura?? x


----------



## puppycat

Laura i'm saying boy for you
BD i'm definitely saying girlie for you

Heh so i joined your dirty conversation and won. Excellent!


----------



## China girl

Poppy, hoping for a positive outcome for your son:hugs: 

I won't have to worry about DTD, because my hubbs informed me that he is not turned on by the pregnant body:dohh:


----------



## laurah8279

mothercabbage said:


> im saying team :blue: for both of you...scan next week laura?? x

Yup, 1 week today and counting!! :yipee:

Team Edward all the way (although Jacob is a fitty, he is an annoying teenager!! :haha:)

Love intense Edward...ahh :kiss:......:rofl:

x


----------



## laurah8279

China girl said:


> Poppy, hoping for a positive outcome for your son:hugs:
> 
> I won't have to worry about DTD, because my hubbs informed me that he is not turned on by the pregnant body:dohh:

Cheeky sod!!! x


----------



## caz & bob

laura i say boy for you hun bd i say girl for you x x x


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> Laura i'm saying boy for you
> BD i'm definitely saying girlie for you
> 
> Heh so i joined your dirty conversation and won. Excellent!

I am convinced its a boy but would love a girl, I guess it really won't matter in the slightest once he/she arrives though!! 

You are very naughty and most definitely won! :haha:

x


----------



## babydream

It's noodletime!!!!!! lol

Yes, Laura, our babies look slightly different on the scan pics. I take girl no problem!! lol

Oh i want VIP tickets for Breaking Dawn! I so want to go to the premier but not gonna risk the crowd with a big belly. My baby is more important. 

Puppycat, lol, and the prize for the winner is......a bfp!!!!!! Fx xx


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Poppy, hoping for a positive outcome for your son:hugs:
> 
> I won't have to worry about DTD, because my hubbs informed me that he is not turned on by the pregnant body:dohh:

CG thats very insensitive of your DH :growlmad: id knock mine out and say he not getting it when im not preggo if he said that :hugs:


----------



## babydream

I agree CG, that is not nice! I don't think you look pregnant yet, do you?? So that can't be it! Maybe he's worried but needed a lame excuse but chose a bad one! :growlmad: I'd be very upset and crunch his bullox!


----------



## puppycat

babydream said:


> Puppycat, lol, and the prize for the winner is......a bfp!!!!!! Fx xx

Oh i really hope so. Taken my first flaxseed oil tablet today. Does anybody know if you continue with them if you get a bfp? I know i go back to epo if af arrives and the lovely Pip is loaning me her CBFM if af does arrive, bless her


----------



## China girl

We had these issues my last two, I just never knew the reason behind it. I mean I can't help the way he feels, but he could have lied and said oh, I don't want to hurt the baby or some BS like that:shrug: Its all good, cause he will pay for it or I should say BabyV will benefit from it:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl::rofl: my little man put on 1/2 a lb in 6 days...he weighs 9lb now little chubster! MW signed us off...all is well!! :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

:haha: aww bless him :hugs: Do you get health visitor coming now?


----------



## MommyV

MC- glad that you got a good night of sleep and that little Rhys is doing well you're doing a good job Momma

CG- how insensitive of hubby we still try to bd about once a week but if we don't it's usually because of me not always too interested when pg I hope that the ms gets better soon and one Pepsi a day doesn't seem like it would be a problem

Laura- I think that you're having a boy too but we'll find out soon enough only a week to go 

Babydream- I think girl for you as well looks like a little girly head 

Poppy- sorry that your little girl keeps lying on your nerve it sounds like it would be painful hope that you can get things sorted out with your son and he doesn't get in too much trouble are you going to be delivering early because you will be induced or do you usually just go into labor early?

Puppycat- hope that you get that bfp this cycle fx'd for you

Caz- I'm glad that they were able to stop your cousins labor now hopefully baby will hold off for a few more weeks fx'd for your bfp this month

afm- need to start the birthday party preparations for my daughter's party on Friday other than that at least the rest of this week won't be too busy I'm starting to feel pretty big I think that little girl is breech right now I feel lots of kicks down low and pretty much nothing up higher so hopefully I can get her to turn in the next few weeks


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

OH CRIPES :haha: got so taken up with videoing Lily that I just wasted all my free time :growlmad: never mind, I can come back later. House is screaming for a little attention so better do the washing etc. Back laters, hope your all okeys xxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

tink that video is so cute :happydance:
poppy...yea been handed over to the HV now...will be time for jabs in a couple of weeks .:argh: not nice..:nope: cant believe it took him 11 days to get up to his brothers birth weight...i thought it would have taken a little longer :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

MommyV said:


> MC- glad that you got a good night of sleep and that little Rhys is doing well you're doing a good job Momma
> 
> CG- how insensitive of hubby we still try to bd about once a week but if we don't it's usually because of me not always too interested when pg I hope that the ms gets better soon and one Pepsi a day doesn't seem like it would be a problem
> 
> Laura- I think that you're having a boy too but we'll find out soon enough only a week to go
> 
> Babydream- I think girl for you as well looks like a little girly head
> 
> Poppy- sorry that your little girl keeps lying on your nerve it sounds like it would be painful hope that you can get things sorted out with your son and he doesn't get in too much trouble are you going to be delivering early because you will be induced or do you usually just go into labor early?
> 
> Puppycat- hope that you get that bfp this cycle fx'd for you
> 
> Caz- I'm glad that they were able to stop your cousins labor now hopefully baby will hold off for a few more weeks fx'd for your bfp this month
> 
> afm- need to start the birthday party preparations for my daughter's party on Friday other than that at least the rest of this week won't be too busy I'm starting to feel pretty big I think that little girl is breech right now I feel lots of kicks down low and pretty much nothing up higher so hopefully I can get her to turn in the next few weeks

i panicked a bit when Rhys was breech but he turned in time, FXd your little lady goes spinning!!...get on all 4's! :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## poppy666

No i had a sweep at 38wks with korben so i had the choice of having an epidural, because the blood thinners im on im not allowed an epi till 12hrs after an injection :shrug: waters went day after sweep so halted injecting that day just incase.

They will offer me a sweep again at 38wks.


----------



## mothercabbage

so in theory we could have the next baby in just under 10 weeks? :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

sorry 9!! :yipee:


----------



## coral11680

hi girlies :hi:

Been out at my friends sisters today having my hair highlighted and cut. Chloe had hers cut too.

MC chubby little Rhys:awww: wow I can't believe he gained the first week they usually lose some dont they? Glad you got 7 straight hours you lucky cow! :haha:

mommyv glad to see you, happy birthday to your DD for Friday :cake:

babyd I think you're having a :pink:

Laura I think :blue: for you.

puppycat you dirty mare :haha: hope those spermies catch that eggy!

China girl glad the pepsi max helps I say one a day is fine, I over did the caffeine like MC. I was drinking about 2 cups of filtered coffee a day and usually some tea also :blush:

Poppy hope court goes well for Wade :hug:

Tink, Lily's video is so cute, I can't wait to give her cuddles again :hug:

Hi Caz, hope you're well x

Afm, Keira has been unsettled today not slept longer than 15 mins at a stretch I think she has a belly ache. Not been crying much just complaining, DH has her upstairs now, hopefully she is sleeping x


----------



## mothercabbage

awww poor baby:awww: hope she ok coral...yeah :baby: usually loose weight at first but both my boys put weight ON! lol...greedy fudgers! :haha: wont get 7 hours tonight...im on night duty :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> awww poor baby:awww: hope she ok coral...yeah :baby: usually loose weight at first but both my boys put weight ON! lol...greedy fudgers! :haha: wont get 7 hours tonight...im on night duty :dohh:

Well DH did one feed last night at 3.30am but her moses basket is on my side so I usually wake before and after he feeds her:dohh: hopefully he'll help tonight again, he's off work til Thursday so he should tonight!


----------



## mothercabbage

good luck with the night feeds coral...switch sides of the bed for tonight...he wont wake you at feeding times then:thumbup: heres a piccy of Rhys yesterday!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P8280021.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> sorry 9!! :yipee:

Yes :haha: fx'd :happydance: Aww lovely piccy of Rhys awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Coral hope Keira settles before bedtime for you :hugs:

Wade's case been delayed till 21st sept he will either get a suspended sentence or 4mths :dohh: will let you know in 3wks.


----------



## puppycat

Piccy of Laura in her new biker cutoff :D
 



Attached Files:







NoBull.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mothercabbage

good luck to wade poppy! :hugs:

cute pic PC!:happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

30 week bump and the stretchies :( (the scar is from a didgy tattoo lol)

https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/323/30wks.jpg



https://img98.imageshack.us/img98/323/30wks.jpg


----------



## China girl

MC, I could eat Rhys up!!!

Laura betta work it!!!:haha: Puppy, she is too cute!!!


----------



## China girl

BH :thumbup:


----------



## pk2of8

Oh flippin' fuuuuuuu******

I just lost my whole freakin' post. :growlmad: and I have no patience to retype it all :sad1:

So I'll just say this morning's appt went very well! :happydance: no cysts. 2 small follies, which is good for this point and I start stims on fri night in 3 more sleeps :yipee: I have new appts set for sept 6, 9, and 12th for more scans and bloods to monitor follie growth. As we get closer to the 9th we'll know better when ER and ET will be. Doc was positive but still quoting me the standard stuff...women 35 yrs old have 60% chance of success. Ugh. I'm very excited but also scared to death it won't work :wacko:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> Oh flippin' fuuuuuuu******
> 
> I just lost my whole freakin' post. :growlmad: and I have no patience to retype it all :sad1:
> 
> So I'll just say this morning's appt went very well! :happydance: no cysts. 2 small follies, which is good for this point and I start stims on fri night in 3 more sleeps :yipee: I have new appts set for sept 6, 9, and 12th for more scans and bloods to monitor follie growth. As we get closer to the 9th we'll know better when ER and ET will be. Doc was positive but still quoting me the standard stuff...women 35 yrs old have 60% chance of success. Ugh. I'm very excited but also scared to death it won't work :wacko:

Sounds good PK, sending positive vibes your way love:hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

COngrats to the new mommies! OMG baby ding dongs are gorgeous. So happy for you Pk2 moving along great. Babyhopes looking great! :)


----------



## babydream

Morning all,

Pk how exciting hunni, sending loads of babydust on your way xxxx

Mc, Rhys is cute and chubby. Could have a bite of those cheeks lol xx

Poppy, good luck to wade. Is it good or bad that the hearing was postponed? Is it gonna be an anxious 3weeks wait? 

Babyhopes lovely bump! 

Caz, hope opk getting darker and cousin and baby ok xx

CG, hope all good hunni xx

Nice to see you regalpeas! Hope all ok. 

Hi everyone else, hope all mummies had a good night and will have a good day.

Asfm, I was awake all night with a 15wk old little girl so I better get a snooze if I want to do it again tonight without getting knocked out. Nighty nighty, I'll check in later xxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hi all had my hen day/night at the weekend went to a spar for the day it was great really relaxing then we went out for a meal in the evening

Well AF I think is due today well it will be 28days since last one going to wait and see.

OH AND A HUGE CONGRATS HOPES 

Mckenzie is going to be two next week so we have booked a last min holiday to Clacton-on-sea haven holiday park can't wait to go away just the 3 of us for his birthday. 

Photo is of me on my hen night out
 



Attached Files:







308060_10150768570715533_851550532_20636369_7125576_n.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## coral11680

morning all :hi:

PK excellent news, glad its all going well and I have a great feeling you will be a pregnant ding dong very soon:happydance: can't wait for more update :hugs:

Hi Regal how are you hunni?

Poppy you must be worried sick about Wade :hugs:

babyhopes love the 30 week bump pic, wow not long now:happydance:

SB sounds like you had a fun weekend at the spa, lovely:hugs:

babyd I guess its all practice for your baby isn't it. Why was the baby up all night?

Afm dh got the first feed at 1am and I got the second at 4. He then got up with her at 7 but she threw up some so of course I had to get up to help clean up and let him have a shower. I feel better for the one less feed though.
I have to take Keira to be weighed this morning then off to the hospital for her follow-up ultrasound of her right hip. I did mention she had one when she was a week old didnt I? the docs at the hospital thought she may have a clicky hip. She had an u/s and they said it looked pretty normal just slightly unstable and to come back in 6 weeks for a re-check but probably ok.
how's everyone else today


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...

babydream...think of the practice youve had over the years with babies....soon be doing it for your own baby:happydance: your gonna be a great mum!:thumbup: xxxxx(Rhys went 4hourly(ish) last night AND finished the whole 3oz:hapydance: )

coral....sounds like you had a better night last night with feeds!:happydance: i was on night duty...i got 7pm,12pm and 430am....then up at 715am....not too bad!! :yipee: i can deal with every 4 hours:thumbup: cant remember you saying about Keira's hip:shrug: hope scan goes well for her today!..:hugs:xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

PK...im soooo looking forward to your :bfp: long awaited for! praying your treatment is successful....eeeeeeeeeeek exciting times coming up for you:flower: happy to share the journey with you and your DH...feel very honnored!:happydance:

china...hows the :sick: today?? :hugs: coming at ya :flower:...xxx

:hugs: to all DD's...xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies

Pk very exciting times ahead. I have everything crossed for you xx

Regal nice to see you hun :hugs:

Nothing to report so i'm off for a lie in zzzzzzzzz


----------



## mothercabbage

a lie in!!!!!!!!!... no fair! :cry: :haha:


----------



## puppycat

:D


----------



## pk2of8

G'morning lovelies :hi:

I was having those awful mood swings last night, then started feeling really sick :sick: feel somewhat better this am, but the terrible headache is back and I'm just so tired. Can't seem to get enough sleep. :wacko: anywho...

Regal, how have you been sweetie? Been thinking about you... :hugs:

Coral, I dont rem my about keira's leg either but I hope it'll be alright. Glad you got a little extra sleep. :hugs:

Mc, thank you lovely :kiss: every 4 hours isn't too bad...so nice Rhys has been a good baby for you. :cloud9:

Poppy, I'd be worried sick if I were you... I hope it all gets worked out for the best sweetie :hugs:

Sleeping, you look so happy in that pic hunni. Can't wait to see the wedding pics!! :winkwink: and I'm keeping fx for you too sweetie :hugs:

Pc, lucky you sleeping in! :winkwink: :dust: I hope this is your cycle hun...and caz and sleeping and regal and everybody else :haha: I'm gonna need some preggo buddies :haha:

Caz have you ov'd yet??? I really hope this is it for you sweetie :hugs::dust:

Babyd I agree with the others, you're gonna be a great mum sweetie and you have had tons of practice :thumbup:

China I hope you're feeling better sweetie but you'll be outta first tri before ya know it too :hugs:

Tink, how's sweet little Lilyanne doing recently? I know you've been crazy busy...you're constantly in my prayers :hugs:

Mommyv, sounds like you're doing very well sweetie...we've been missing you here :hugs:

ok think I've got everybody....im terribly sorry if I missed anyone and I send love and hugs to all :kiss::hugs:

Nothing else to report here. I'm having terrible allergies this am too. Ugh. So just feeling generally blah and it's time to get ready for work. :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just been round the field with the dogs cleaned all the yard just going have some lunch my cousin is out of hospital now she has to bed rest now because walking is staring the labour off but she reckons that she will start again in the next couple of days the hospital have told her any pain or ewt straight in because the labour will be fast well dont no when i am going to o opk are still the same pk good luck hun x x x x


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

PK i got everything crossed for you lovely you deserve this :hugs::kiss::hugs:

SB you look stunning on your hen night hope you had a good one, fx'd af stays away :kiss:

Coral no i cant recall reading about keira and her hip, hope everything turns out ok with scan and glad you got some sleep :hugs:

Tink you n Lilyanne ok? x

MC you getting a bit more sleep? lol looks like sleep deprivation on here lately :hugs:

Caz hope that opk gets darker soon we need more 1st Tri in here :happydance: send our love to your cousin :hugs:

Morning everyone else.

afm nothing really apart from my sleep is shite im struggling to get a full night because of regular visits to the bathroom :growlmad: not sure what position she's in now cos im getting a lot of kicks or punches in my bottom n bladder nearly making me wee my pants :dohh::haha:


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls :hi:


PK, sorry you feel so crappy, but its all for a good cause and practice for being pregnant :winkwink:

caz hope your cousin can keep the baby put for as long as possible.

MC you're lucky every 4 hours is very good, hope he keeps it up for you:thumbup:

hi Puppycat :hi:

Well, Keira now weighs 10pbs 14 oz, the little chubster:haha: her ultrasound went well also her hip seems fine so thats good. Shes taking a sleep now in the pram. Will be back later to check out whats going on x


----------



## puppycat

:wave: Coral


----------



## Damita

Morning :wave:


----------



## babydream

Afternoon!!

Wow i slept from 8am till 1.30pm, feeling good! I must have been more tired than i realized. I hope you are right and i'll be a good mummy, definitely try to play by the rules, cause you know when you have your own, all sensible actions are out the window lol. Anyway, i'm getting pissed with nausea now, i'm nearly 15wk for god's sake. I felt so shitty last night, typically when i was about to go to work after 10wk of being off! Dh was so sweet, he's worried about me when i'm not at home. Called me to make sure i got to work ok, called me this morning to ask if i got home and i'm ok...Bless, finally, he never seemed to give a toss. lol

Pk, i'm sorry the side effects are causing you a grief hunni, lets home it's not for long and all be as it should be ;) xx

Poppy, hope it's gonna get better soon, you seem to be struggling with little madam. xx

Coral, glad keira's scan went well and weight is perfect! lol

MC, good night sleep again hunni? You seem so happy lately i love reading your posts lol xx

SB, looking fabulous, hope you had a good time. I've been to that holiday park and i can say we had a really good time. Hope the weather gets better for you though xx

Hi damita xx

Puppycat, sneezing and wanting to sleep is really good now hun, fx it means something xx

Hi everyone else, sorry can't remember much more lol

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Nahh im fine BD going bathroom every hour is just normal further on you get pmsl and yes she a little madam kicking me in the bum cos it feels well weird :haha: Sorry the sickness has reared its ugly head sweetie xx

Coral glad scan went well fab news :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

Wow it's been pretty quiet last few days. Thank you girls again for support. My emotions just all over the place and haven't even started the real heavy duty meds yet :dohh: I can't believe 2 more sleeps!!!! Wow. We have my son's first football game (American style :winkwink:) tomorrow afternoon and immediately after is dd1's first cheer for high school football so it will be a long, but good day. Then fri, I think we're going to go see a baseball game. The nearby semi-pro team has a game with fireworks and a well-known Christian band doing a concert after so I think we're going to take the kiddos. I'll have to take my meds with me as that's my first night to add the new stuff and you ave to take them on time. Then it's the holiday weekend but we don't ave any plans right now, so should have a nice relaxing weekend. :happydance: so I. Hoping with all that it should go by fast and I'll be back at the doc to see how my follies are responding on tues!!!


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:


----------



## poppy666

Happy 7wks CG :hugs:

Im floating around :0)

Anyone know what i can give korben to soften his stools? he still struggling and pooing large pebbles which are hurting him :nope: given him loads of fluids over passed few days but not helping.


----------



## puppycat

Don't they say boiled water is good?


----------



## poppy666

Done that one first day :shrug: 1st time he's been really constipated.


----------



## babydream

Prune juice poppy, organic if possible. If he can have a couple of spoonfuls would be good or if he doesn't like it then dilute it in water. Pear usually softens stool as well. Hope one of them helps, I'll try to think of other things but it's 3.30am and I'm knackered. Little missy doesn't want to sleep again :(


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all well i am out this month AF started last night :-(

Poppy Mckenzie had that prob for a while hv said increase fibrous intake so been giving him more weetabix and diluted juice. /But we r having the opposite at moment :-( bk to disposables at the mo cos of it hoping just teething


----------



## puppycat

I was going to say prune juice but couldn't remember if it was for constipation or other :dohh:


----------



## laurah8279

Morning Ding Dongs! :hi:

Babyhopes - your bump is cute, not big at all for 30 wks I reckon? :thumbup:

MC - That last piccy of Ryhs is gorgeous! He is definitely going to be a heartbreaker! :haha: Hope you are getting more sleep :hugs:

PC - Laura looked ace in her biker gear! Awwwww!! :thumbup:

Coral - Glad Keira's scan went well and her hip is looking ok :flower: Hope you are ok too 

Poppy - Sorry you aren't sleeping well honey, you will have to get a bucket at the side of the bed so you don't have to get up so much! :haha: Only joking lol

Babydream - glad you are feeling better and sorry you are still suffering from nausea. I was the same and it got worse towards the end of my 1st Tri but it has seeemed to have disappareared now :hugs:

CG - Hope the MS is getting better for you, did you try sparkling water? :flower:

Hey all other Ding Dongs! :hi:

Asfm, had the day off yesterday as carpet fitters came round to carpet the last two bare rooms in our house!! :happydance: Nursery furniture came on Tuesday too so Rob has been putting it up, looks soo cute! :thumbup:

Cannot believe I am 20 weeks tomorrow!!! The weeks are flying by now! Cannot wait for the scan on Tuesday too!! :yipee:


xx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies will buy some today once OH gets home not had car to go out most of this week.

Laura im tempted with bucket :haha: went to bed around 1am and i got up 4 times before 6am :growlmad: gonna try drinking less before bed.

BD get some sleep today seen as miss madam kept you up lol awww bless your time soon for all that :haha:

SB sorry af got you sweetie, think id prefer korben having the runs atm hate watching him struggle.

afm nothing today me and korben just woke up at 10am so little lie in ahhhhhh... got MW monday and consultant Thurseday so busy week next week.

Hope everyone well x


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all...

just dropping in with a quick hi :wave: hope all is well here 

poppy :hugs: for Korben..i found orange juice got connor to "go"..xx:hugs: xxx

asfm...going into town.:argh:..going to be fun with a hyper 2 year old :wohoo:<---connor!:dohh: *and* a tired mummy and daddy..._*and*_ a hungry baby :rofl::rofl: the joys!! xx


----------



## poppy666

pmsl good luck with the shopping MC :haha: im dreading that one.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: hope your all well welcome newbies well i am still waiting to o want it to hurry up cant wait for school monday woopp weather is lovely today think we will go for a walk with the dogs x x x


----------



## coral11680

quick hello ladies :hi:

Actually got to sleep a bit last night. Keira fed at 9pm then dh woke her up at 1.45am when he went to bed :yipee: then she slept through til 6am :awww: good girl. Feel almost human! :haha:

Poppy sorry you had a shits night sleep :hug:

Laura you will have to post pics of nursery when its all together. I can't wait to your scan, will it be :pink: or :blue:?

MC have fun in town! xx


----------



## caz & bob

girls i am ovulating woopp really dark opk hers a pic x x x
 



Attached Files:







Untitled 8.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## poppy666

Get in there Caz busy weekend for you :haha::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laurah8279

Get on it like a car bonnet Caz!! :haha: :thumbup:

xx


----------



## poppy666

Bit messy on a car bonnet :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

i no yet problem is i have no car we got it scraped :rofl::haha: x x x


----------



## poppy666

Use neighbours sure they wont mind its for a good cause :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:rofl::haha: x x x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

I hope all is well with everyone and babies too:hugs:

Poppy, do you guys have a stool softner Korben can take?? It sucks seeing them strain, cause we know all to well how it feels.

I have my GYN appointment today at 3:45. I hoping she will be able to tell me if eveything is okay and we can pick me out an OB Dr at my visit.

Have an awesome day ladies:flower:


----------



## laurah8279

Ha ha ha ! yeah just use the neighbours, they wont mind at all...just make sure they haven't used it today as you will get a burnt ass!! :haha: I know this from experience! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:rofl: x x x


----------



## laurah8279

China girl said:


> :wave::hi:ladies
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone and babies too:hugs:
> 
> Poppy, do you guys have a stool softner Korben can take?? It sucks seeing them strain, cause we know all to well how it feels.
> 
> I have my GYN appointment today at 3:45. I hoping she will be able to tell me if eveything is okay and we can pick me out an OB Dr at my visit.
> 
> Have an awesome day ladies:flower:

Hey CG :hi:

Have a fab day and good luck at your Gyno appointment.

:flower:


xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

made it back alive PHEWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwww..:haha: wasnt too bad...apart from all the grannies cooing over Rhys! "awwwwwwww" how old id he??...**smack** FECK OFF! im trying to buy tea bags here!:haha:lol


----------



## mothercabbage

caz & bob said:


> girls i am ovulating woopp really dark opk hers a pic x x x

:yipee: :dust: caz!!:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:
 

> Use neighbours sure they wont mind its for a good cause :haha:

filth....pure filth yet again from our poppy! :tease: :rofl: xxxxx

ps hows Korben? x


----------



## poppy666

lmao :haha:

Pain in arse when your trying to shop with a newborn everyone stopping you :growlmad: Korben not tried again for a poo he did all last night but nothing, just waiting for OH to come home then go Asda get some Prune juice and fresh orange see which one he will drink.


----------



## mothercabbage

prob wont like either...:shrug: i had to water the fresh OJ down for connor...:thumbup: too sour otherwise...enjoy asda! be your turn to stress over shopping in a few weeks! lol xx


----------



## poppy666

lol i stress now korben dont like the trolley have to put him in buggy when we do our shop, last time up there he got hold of a jar of Dolmio sauce and threw it across the isle, i just left OH with him and walked away :haha:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> lol i stress now korben dont like the trolley have to put him in buggy when we do our shop, last time up there he got hold of a jar of Dolmio sauce and threw it across the isle, i just left OH with him and walked away :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## babydream

Hello,

How is everyone??

You poppy and laura are pervs lol On the neighbour's car??? Burnt ass???? Jeeez pmsl

Hope korben gets better pops, poor little lad, enjoy asda. LOL @ Dolmio jar!

CG, hope all ok with ms and good luck at the docs today xx

Laura, you must post a pic of the nursery when it's done, so exciting xx

Mc, well done for surviving the town visit lol

Caz, get on with the job, no necessarily on the neighbour's car though lol

Puppycat, hope all ok and catching that eggy x

Pk, hope all ok, sounds like you have a busy and pleasant weekend ahead xx

Oh what else????? 

I think i might have overdone the cleaning today. I felt my tummy a bit heavy and painful during hoovering but i finished the cleaning anyway and now it's really sore. I rested on the couch for a bit but when i got up to make my noodles it really hurt on the right side when i stepped on my right leg. Hope no harm done, checked hb its 150bpm nice and strong. I'm just gonna have to take it easy i guess, it happened last time i cleaned but didn't hurt as much. My mother is biting my head off through facebook chat for doing the cleaning but for crying out loud everybody does it. I can't just live in dirt and mess. I have two cats i need to clean after them. :S


----------



## mothercabbage

*LEAVE THE CLEANING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
get nik to do it! :rofl:


----------



## babydream

That's the plan! Well, at least the hoovering. I'm sure he'll be ok with it, he says he's willing to do anything just to reduce the risk of any harm. He won't let me clean the cat litter even with gloves on lol Bless!


----------



## China girl

babydream said:


> Hello,
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> You poppy and laura are pervs lol On the neighbour's car??? Burnt ass???? Jeeez pmsl
> 
> Hope korben gets better pops, poor little lad, enjoy asda. LOL @ Dolmio jar!
> 
> CG, hope all ok with ms and good luck at the docs today xx
> 
> Laura, you must post a pic of the nursery when it's done, so exciting xx
> 
> Mc, well done for surviving the town visit lol
> 
> Caz, get on with the job, no necessarily on the neighbour's car though lol
> 
> Puppycat, hope all ok and catching that eggy x
> 
> Pk, hope all ok, sounds like you have a busy and pleasant weekend ahead xx
> 
> Oh what else?????
> 
> I think i might have overdone the cleaning today. I felt my tummy a bit heavy and painful during hoovering but i finished the cleaning anyway and now it's really sore. I rested on the couch for a bit but when i got up to make my noodles it really hurt on the right side when i stepped on my right leg. Hope no harm done, checked hb its 150bpm nice and strong. I'm just gonna have to take it easy i guess, it happened last time i cleaned but didn't hurt as much. My mother is biting my head off through facebook chat for doing the cleaning but for crying out loud everybody does it. I can't just live in dirt and mess. I have two cats i need to clean after them. :S

This nausea is kicking my ass today!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## babydream

:hugs: CG, i'm feeling it too, pain in the butt! I guess i'm keeping Trident in business as chewing gum is the only thing helps my nausea. :wacko:


----------



## China girl

I got some Orbit....but it aint helping:nope:

Off to my appointment...wish me luck!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh how I miss my DD's :cry: but I just don't ever seem to have my hands free to type! :shrug: Anyhow, here I am at last although I am gonna give the epic catch up post a miss or I'll never get back on here for fear of leaving anyone out. :dohh:

I can retain todays info though so:

China, how did your appointment go honey? BTW I saw your posts the other day about cola, I buy caffine free diet coke for a little treat, can you get it in the states? Pepsi max has DOUBLE the ammount of caffine than normal cola :wacko: I didn't realise this until giving it to my kids thinking it was better for them than regular cola then having them bounce off the walls for hours :rofl: hope you find something to help the MS X

Babydream, you keep making me wanna eat super noodles :haha: DH had some this afternoon and I thought of you :haha: thanks again for all your support and advice :flower: x

MC, glad you survived your shopping trip :thumbup: what got me was the "Is she good?" comments :rofl: I always feel like saying "Not really, she crys most of the time and keeps me up all night the little sod :haha:" I mean what is a 'good' baby? If they are unsettled does that mean they are bad? Cripes ... bad girl Lilypie :gun: :haha: Glad DH has been getting up in the night to help out x

Popsy, prune juice is fab I really hope it helps Korben! I used to water it down. I also used to give them some apple puree for desert, good for keeping them going. Pear is good also. Try and keep his diet nice and natural as far as you can for a bit x

Coralista, glad Keira's scan was fine :happydance: she's exactly what Lily weighed 2 weeks ago! I have no idea what Lily weighs, never made it to the clinic :dohh: Might see if there is one somewhere tomorrow or get HV out. She did offer to pop out to weight Lily for me if I couldn't get out. You ok? x

PK, keep wanting to catch you, been ages :hugs: I'm praying for you every day honey, i can only imagine what this is like for you. Such a mixture of excitement, worry, hormones, stress, medication sideeffects, anxiety :nope: Here for you honey, like your have been there for me. FB is best to catch me, easier to use on my phone if I can't get near comp. Keep us updated wont you? 1 more day till stimming right? x

Laura, post piccys of the nursery wont you? Cant wait to see. Very excited for you scan, 5 more sleeps :happydance: x

Sleepingbubs :hugs: for af and truck loads of dust for your new cycle :dust: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and partly why i am barely here is that I am exclusively expressing for Lily now and its exhausting zzzzzz she wouldn't breastfeed for more than 4 mins at a time so to keep up milk supply and get her to take some I had to express. She now is taking a proper amount and seems happier but its incredibly tiring and time consuming. I also have to give medications on 8 different occasions through the day, plus do her physio and breathing assessment. Its pretty all consuming at the mo with also having the kids off school. Hopefully once they are back and Lily settles down even more I can be here more often. Last hurdle now is starting some sort of routine and helping her not to choke on her feeds (which is very frequently no matter what bottle or teat we use) We are going to try thickening her milk which should reduce the aspiration and help the reflux also. x


----------



## poppy666

Tink you have no need to apologise missy we all know you got a hell of a lot on your plate at the moment and can only imagine how tired you get sweetie, just great to see you on today and i'll get some apple puree too :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh bless ya Tink as Poppy said no need to apologise its hard enough for me to catch up on here and I haven't got a newborn and other kids just a toddler lol I hope Lilly is ok and that it gets easier for u.

I hope everyone else is ok I have just finished writing out program for cubs they are doing constellations next week but I am not there now off on holiday so have sorted it out for the other leaders so I am now off to bed 

Speak to you all soon


----------



## babydream

Hey Tink, good to see you here hunni, i echo the others, no need to apologize, we all know what you dealing with. We are here for you whenever you need us. We just hope you and Lily are ok and wish we could help somehow. xxxx

I just had pork steak and mash but dh needed to help me make it as i'm still in pain. Just watching 9/11 documentary on itv and it still breaks my heart. It's awful to watch let alone live through the experience and lose loved ones. Terrible :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Mmmm babydream i could just eat lamb chops and the fat done till crispy nom nom :haha:

Need a snowball too pmsl


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Mmmm babydream i could just eat lamb chops and the fat done till crispy nom nom :haha:
> 
> Need a snowball too pmsl

:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Bloody hell just missed out on a newborn bundle of girl clothes on ebay :cry: hate it when that happens :dohh:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Bloody hell just missed out on a newborn bundle of girl clothes on ebay :cry: hate it when that happens :dohh:

That's cause you were thinking about food!!!! :haha: Next time...


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls :hi:

Am very tired, been out all day with my friend and the kids, was a lovely day.

MC glad you survived the shopping trip :haha:

Poppy, I hate missing out on ebay stuff, keep your eye out for another hun there will be more:hugs:

CG sorry you are suffering bad, did you with your sons? Hopw it ease off soon.:hugs:

Caz :dust:

Tink, I agree don't apologize we all understand you are busy. I'm sorry to hear that Lily wont nurse, well, it is hard having to express and I was doing half formula and only for a few weeks, I can't imagine more than that, you are great. Did you try the mam bottle yet:haha: Not long til the kids go back and we can start our buggy walks:happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

:haha: yeah and distracted with korben lol


----------



## puppycat

My baby girl had a bad tummy today :( not nice when they're poorly Tink :(


----------



## babydream

PC, sorry Laura wasn't well today hope she's feeling better tomorrow x

coral sounds like you had a lovely but exhausting day, hope keira is ok x

Girls, i need a favour...I'm going out for an afternoon tea with the other maternity nurses in a posh hotel nearby and had a look at the menu. Could you please have a look and tell me if i need to be careful with any of the sandwich fillings? thanks xxxx

A Selection of Finger Sandwiches:
Oak Smoked Scottish Salmon and lemon creme fraiche
Free Range Egg Mayonnaise
Roast Beef with creamed Horseradish
Sliced Cucumber and cream cheese
Mature Cheddar Cheese with rustic tomato pickle

Freshly Baked Raisin and Plain Scones with Devonshire Clotted Cream and Strawberry Preserve

Assortment of Afternoon Tea Cakes and Pastries


----------



## poppy666

Think your fine with all that but not sure about cream cheese :wacko:


----------



## China girl

Well,

I had a wonderful visit with my GYN....man, I love that woman!!!
So anyway, the nurse forgot to mark my chart that I was pregnant. She goes when was your last cycle, I said 7/13/11...so you didn't have one in August, I said I'm 7 weeks. So you have a cycle every 7 weeks....I said NO, I am 7 weeks pregnant...Oh yeah...thats right:dohh: Yeah, we had a good laugh about that. She then says, so you have not had bloods to confrim, I said nope. Instead of me going down to the lab, she had then come to me...I felt so special:winkwink:Then we discussed who I should pick for my OB. Its going to be a male...which I'm cool with cause he is funny.

So, as I am getting my exam(yearly pap) were talking about how things have changed over the last 10 years. She was like the OB's won't see you until your 12 weeks. They used to see us earlier like 8-9 weeks. And our hospital won't enduce until your 39 weeks, used to be 38 weeks. Its all about insurance. I was shocked!!. So, after the exam, she checked my uterus...yeah its squishy...ohh...its up there and in the right spot...yeah your definetly pregnant:haha: She is so awesome!!

She said it was too early to hear the HB, so I go back on 9/20 to hear the HB then I should have my first OB appointment a couple of weeks after that.


On:cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

CG :haha:
BD personally i'd only touch the beef and cheese n pickle x


----------



## laurah8279

Morning Ding Dongs! :hi:

Sounds like you had fun CG!! :haha:

I would just mention to them that you are pregnant BD and ask them to make sure everything is thoroughly cooked and cleaned. Thats all I do when I go out for food. :thumbup:

Tink, dont be silly apologising! You ahve been on here loads to say the amount of care you have to give Lily! You have done an amazing job and you are ace! :hugs:

Coral, hey hun! Hope you and Keira are good. You sound very happy :hugs:

Aw Poppy, sorry you missed out on a bargain but there will be more, don't you worry! Ebay is riddled with them! :thumbup:

Sorry, cannot remember anything else :nope:

Asfm, looking forward to Rob puttin up the baby's wardrobe tonight then thats all the nursery furniture set up! We just need to go and buy a mattress for the cot and decorate! :happydance:

Feeling sicky today and I know I wasnt supposed to be weighing myself anymore but couldnt help it so stepped on the scales today to see how much weight I had put on in 20 weeks and I have put a stone on!! :cry: Feel massive now and gross :cry: Doesnt help that Rob won't come anywhere near me at the mo either (think he is just scared of doing something wrong). I feel so unattractive right now :cry:

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Happy 20wks Laura :happydance: and dont feel down about the weight i put 3 stone on with my first but went straight back into size 8 jeans within a week of the birth :happydance:

We all feel un attractive when pregnant think its just natural :hugs:

CG think your a bit preggo pmsl


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just waiting for my son get out of the bathroom oh gone for a run today i am takeing oh mum for her bloods done at docs then when i get home its chill and sex haha happy 20 weeks laura x x x


----------



## puppycat

Happy 20 weeks Laura x


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Tink you have no need to apologise missy we all know you got a hell of a lot on your plate at the moment and can only imagine how tired you get sweetie, just great to see you on today and i'll get some apple puree too :hugs::hugs:

well said poppy!! i agree, no need for sorrys for us tink, we understand...completely:hugs: to you and lilypie:kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

bit worried my belly has got huge in the last week,having another scan to monitor fluid levels on weds :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

babyhopes...:hugs: hope all is well at scan, my friend had too much waters and her baby and birth went fine, hoping the same is for you :flower:

china girl..:yipee: to appointment, sound like all went well! xx

ermm.....heads blank..ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz sorry :hugs: to all xx


----------



## mothercabbage

ooo..happy halfway/20 weeks laura!! xxx


----------



## poppy666

Babyhopes hope everything goes well wednesday sweetie, this is the time when baby puts on all his/her weight may just be that :shrug:

Morning MC hows you n family? :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

thanks my afi is already 24 :shock: hope it goes down soon. x


----------



## poppy666

Whats afi?


----------



## mothercabbage

is it the level of waters??

me n family are fine poppy :kiss: hows Korbens loo trouble today :flower: xxxx


----------



## poppy666

He tried last night a managed 2 rock hard bits :nope: giving him the prune and OJ today see which he'll drink.

Me im not opposite had a bad tummy and lovely bathroom visits since yesterday :haha:

Im not too clued up on water levels either :shrug: not had a scan since 26wks


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh its amnotic fluid level x


----------



## poppy666

Im guessing having low levels is more dangerous? be thinking of you next week sweetie :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

its is.they are lil worried cos my the size of my belly it hasnt slowed down.be nice to get signed off so i can sleep :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Just a quick rant. This stupid game on FB 'i'm x weekend and craving x' is doing my box in.
How is it funny???????? ARGHHHHH


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> Just a quick rant. This stupid game on FB 'i'm x weekend and craving x' is doing my box in.
> How is it funny???????? ARGHHHHH

I know, very stupid!!


----------



## laurah8279

20 wk bump pic uploaded as avatar :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Hopes314

:hi:
missing you guys! OH has been home all week and between him and Mila its been busy. Hes back at work today and then off for Sat, Sun, Mon. He didn't wanna leave us this morning :haha:

Mila and I are doing pretty well. I finally got those yucky staples out and got discharged from the hospital. I'm still sore and not allowed to do much because theyre so afraid of the infection coming back, but things are getting better. Breastfeeding is going well but Mila eats way more than I can make, very disappointing for me :nope: I make about 2-3 ounces each time and she sometimes likes to eat as much as 4-5 ounces so we have been having to supplement with formula. Hopefully soon I can do without the formula supplement, makes me feel like I'm failing as a mummy when I don't have enough to feed her, and I hate what formula does to her, she gets so burpy and spits up.. yuck.

Anyway here are some pics and I hope you guys are all well I'll try to read back a bit but hopefully you guys will let me know if I missed something big!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2065.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 12









DSCF2081.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 11









DSCF2087.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 10









DSCF2098.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 10









DSCF2150.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## caz & bob

aw hopes well done hun she is lovely love the pic s x x x


----------



## laurah8279

Hopes she is beautiful!!! :flower: 

Well done honey. 

Dont beat yourself up either about the breasfeeding thing, I think you are doing a fab job by breastfeeding at all! Some Mums don't/can't do that.:hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello MEGA MOMMY! :wave: Do you have a pump hopes? You need to stimulate your breasts after supplementing or you wont make the extra milk. You doing great honey! even if you do have to keep up the supplements :hugs: Shes a big baby with a big appetite, thats how all my others were. I say go to bed and feed feed feed :) you need the rest also. She's so precious, so proud of our Hopes :hugs: x


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh hopes she is gorgeous and hug congrats again. Hope u are feeling better 

\hope everyone else is ok?

Got Mckenzie weighed this morning and in a month he has lost 0.08kg so still 8.6Kg and 19.2lb but he has grown a bit taller 78.5cm tall now. Still having horrible nappies think it may have something to do with tomatoes as they were like this when was having jarred food and he has had quite alot of tomato over the last few days


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: hopes!! she is a little stunner!! well done you! :thumbup: i think your doing great with the :holly: feeding...im one of them crappy mums laura was talking about...never even gave it a go...so :howdy: hats off to you for doing your best there....:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hopes Mila is beautiful 

Going to catch up soon girls, finally have a couple of days off. . . yay!
Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## poppy666

MC your not one of those crappy mum's at all sweetie :hugs: , Laura i wont be breast feeding either but im not going to feel bad about it, its just something ive never done with any of my 4 boys and wont this time. Not that i need to justify myself :haha:

Hopes Mila is gorgeous Dr Tink at the rescue with the BF advice lol


----------



## phoebe

Hi all xxxxxxxxx :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:

Hopes Mila is BEAUTIFUL :flower::awww::yipee::friends: Aww u must be so proud the pair of u. I echo what Tink has said regarding stimulating :holly: after feeding. Also be aware that having a caesarian, puts ur body out by a few days as opposed to a natural birth. I had to combi feed at 1st. So u will probably catch up with urself soon. Massive hugs lovely and congrats again xxxxxxxxxxxx:happydance::happydance:

And as Poppy said there is no right or wrong way to feeding ur :baby: all one can do is what they feel most comfy and happiest with. I managed 8 wks BF with some FF as top ups. but since stopping, life has become a lot easier and Florence is much more satisfied and settled now on a full FF diet.


Hope all is well on planet DD, just doing one of my world famous flypasts :haha::haha: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
Nice bumpage Laura xx:thumbup:

Big hugs snugs and loves to all
XxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxX 
:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::friends::friends::friends::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Lol Phoebe i dont think korben would let me BF he'd be up trying to pull my booby out of her mouth :haha:

Lovely to see you sweetie hope you, Florence and family are doing well :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Lol Phoebe i dont think korben would let me BF he'd be up trying to pull my booby out of her mouth :haha:
> 
> Lovely to see you sweetie hope you, Florence and family are doing well :hugs::kiss::hugs:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Bless him nawty boy hehehe!!! We are all well tyvm lovely, hope u and bumpage are doing well xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: poppy and mi dum dum! :kiss: xx


----------



## pk2of8

Hopes, little Mila is so precious!! :cloud9: I just love those chubby cheeks!! :haha: don't stress about the nursing. Just keep going at it. Like tink said, if you pump or even better put her to the breast more often, you'll start producing more. It's the stimulation that triggers it and it works like a supply/demand kind of thing. :hugs: you're doing fantastic sweetie!

Mc and poppy...no worries about not bf'ing... You know what works for you :hugs:

Phoebe, lovely to "see" you sweetie :hugs:

Tink, thank you sweetie...I'll try to pm you on fb :hugs:

Sleeping, sorry the :witch: got you hun :hugs: I suppose the bright side is you won't need to get your wedding dress refitted now, right? :winkwink:

Laura, bump looks just perfect sweetie :thumbup:

Cg, sounds like you had a great first appt! I hope the ms gets better soon hun :hugs:

Coral, pc, babyd, and everyone else :kiss:

Afm, *TODAY IS THE DAY I START STIMMING!!!!!!!* I can't believe it!!!! It seems so surreal and I'm so ambivalent about it working. I think it's a defense mechanism though...just to prepare myself in case the worst happens and it doesn't work. :wacko: otherwise, ds's team won the football game yest. :happydance: and dd1 looks like a college level cheerleader compared to her teammates. I want her to do competition but maybe next year. We'll see. But we had a great evening yesterday and today we're going to that baseball game/concert that I told you about. It should be a lot of fun. I'll have to take my meds with me though. :wacko: that should be interesting.


----------



## babydream

Good evening all,

Hopes, Mila is gorgeous! Sooo adorable! And yes, don't beat yourself up about bf, you bound to be a bit behind cause of the c-sec, you need plenty of rest and pump as much as you can. It's gonna get boring and frustrating cause all you'll be doing i feeding and pumping all day but you'll be ok ;) xx

Hi phoebe, nice to see you hunni, hope little Flo and family all ok xx

Laura, lovely bump, my is about the same size lol x

Hope everyone ok, i'm a bit tired to remember but i have read back :(

I finally got my highlights done this morning and i feel human again yaaaay! My sister got back from Spain this afternoon so she's staying with us for a couple of days had a good chat and watched Twilight :) I ate a lot and feeling a bit sicky now but when do i not feel sicky? lol Oh dear *sigh* xxx


----------



## babydream

PK, yaaaay for stimming!!!! so exciting!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeek Congrats to ds and have fun at the game/concert xxxx


----------



## babydream

Wow, quiet tonight, hope all ok.

I just need a rant...It seems that dh doesn't give a toss about my pregnancy!!!! Every time i want to talk about the bump or the baby or any good stuff i saw online for the baby he doesn't give a shit. He's just watching telly and i'm talking to myself FFS!!!! I'm not gonna talk about any baby stuff to him anymore, i don't even want him to come to my next scan!!! Twat!!!! :growlmad::cry:


----------



## poppy666

Babydream i think that goes for ALL men tbh, my OH didnt take much noticed till he actually went to my 20wk scan with korben and felt him move for the first time, think it dont feel real to them that your growing a new human being and its harder for a male to connect as we do ' Mainly cos we bond straight away, we're the one's pregnant' He will get more involved further on sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

BD men are complete idiots sometimes. Was just talking to my neighbour who's 35 weeks gone with GD, high blood pressure, fibroids and her DH being a total idiot. She's so low and he is not helping.

These men need to be shaken!


----------



## babydream

I know you are probably right but its still really hurtful and can't stop sobbing. Of course he's snoring next to me like nothing happened :cry:


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls :hi:

Babyd I agree with Poppy I think most men are the same. My DH was the same and never was interested in anything baby related, so I usually just spoke to my Mum instead she was much more interested:haha: He also never even wanted to touch my belly because"it freaks him out" when the baby moves! TWAT! So that used to really upset me. I understand. When the baby comes he'll be different though don't worry hun:kiss::hugs:

PK :yipee: for stimmming, so excited for you. Lots of :dust: great news about ds football game and dd1 cheerleading!:happydance:

Hopes, Mila is gorgeous, I want to eat her up:haha: Also the BF'ing is very hard. Like the others said you need to try to nurse her as much as possible to stimulate milk production. For me I also supplimented with formula but when I wasn't Keira was what seemed to be permantly attached to me. You are doing a great job even trying, don't beat yourself up about it. :hugs:

Poppy any luck with ebay?

Sorry brain fired and can't remember anything else:dohh:

Afm I have a pinched nerve in my neck/shoulder and its killing me! I've been taking co-codamol but its only taking the edge off. I occasionally get this for a few days at a time and hate it:growlmad: luckily Keira was a good girl last night and slept from 8pm-2am :awww:


----------



## mothercabbage

*babydream*...men are pricks...simple..they were born beautiful treasured babies but sadly they become pricks...i have one too...hope i can bring my boys up with a bit more respect for women and their feelings:thumbup:

*pk.*..:happydance: for stimming!!! too excited for you, and your bound to think the worst but i think we got a pk :bfp: coming up!!! :hugs: xxxxxxxx

asfm...moodycow.com:growlmad: im a man hater today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there all TWATS!!!!!!!!!!!! i agree with babydream!


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :hugs: poppy and mi dum dum! :kiss: xx

Hello Gorgeous Cabs :kiss::hugs::kiss: Hows u and that gorgeous lil man of urs??? xxxxxxxxxxx:kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## puppycat

Another rant from me - the girls in preggo tests on here are all nuts ](*,)

They post up a completely stark white test 'ladies I'm 5dpo - can you see it?'

NO I FECKIN CAN'T NOW GO AWAY AND WAIT!!!!

:ignore:

I really just want to shout at the people who say 'Oh wow I see it!'

REALLY?

Don't think so.

OK I'm done. :coffee:


----------



## phoebe

PK Woohoooo lovely it all sounds v.v.v.exciting for u over there. All the very best with the stimming, ds footie and ds's cheerleading!!! xxxxxxxxxxx loadsa love to u all :happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::hugs::kiss:


BD i will also echo what the other girls have said, men really dont get it. My oh was much the same as everyone elses. But the day will come when he will have that eureka moment and realise that wow my god this is really happening!!!! But for the meantime, yes he is being a twat lol:haha: And another good thing to hold onto is all that extra bonding u and :baby: bumpkins are having at the moment. That time and all thru pg is so precious, so enjoy the privacy of it all. Because b4 u know it, u will be sharing bumpkins with everyone. And never forget that we are always here for u gorgeous woman u :kiss::hugs::kiss: xxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

puppycat said:


> Another rant from me - the girls in preggo tests on here are all nuts ](*,)
> 
> They post up a completely stark white test 'ladies I'm 5dpo - can you see it?'
> 
> NO I FECKIN CAN'T NOW GO AWAY AND WAIT!!!!
> 
> :ignore:
> 
> I really just want to shout at the people who say 'Oh wow I see it!'
> 
> REALLY?
> 
> Don't think so.
> 
> OK I'm done. :coffee:

Hey Puppycat ur moment is coming lovely. I know how frustrating things are at the moment. but big hugs for u xxxxxxx

:flower::kiss::hugs::dust::friends::hug::kiss::hugs::flower::kiss::hugs::flower::dust::friends::hug:


----------



## coral11680

MC you're right they are all twats big :hugs: I'm sure you can bring up Connor and Rhys great and make them lovely husbands. I'm def going to try with Ryan.xx

Morning Pheebmeister:haha: how's gorgeous Flo?:hugs:

Puppycat I know what you mean about the preggo tests, although we do crazy things when we are desperate for our :bfp::shrug:


----------



## phoebe

Hola Corally :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
We do be fine mostly, Been trying to upload some pics of Flo. But it keeps failing boooo!!!!:growlmad: Dunno whats up there as i managed to do it on bookface:haha::rofl: So how are u and the gorgeous Keira??? :hugs::kiss: xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not stopped all day just done a opk its darker than the control line hers a pic wooppp 1dpo tomorrow x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0272.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## coral11680

goog, good, thanks my lovely, come on we want to see more of Flo!!!:happydance: xxxxxx

Caz get bd'ing luv! x


----------



## phoebe

I keep trying to upload but it fails everytime. Check out faceache Corally :haha::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## phoebe

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Get Jiggy Caz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

faceache :rofl: checked them out sooooooooo gorgeous! don't you just love the shoe socks? Keira has some too! xx


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Those socks are great arent they xxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

Hello lovelies :hi:

Omg I'm soooooo tired!! Game and concert last night were great but I'm exhausted now! Stims started last night...it hurt and I've got a really nasty bruise from the shot b/c I couldn't get the plunger on the pen dispenser for one of the shots to push down. I nearly panicked it was awful. I'm having some of the side effects, of course (headache, bloating, nausea, blah blah blah...) but just trying to relax and deal with it. .......... Well i can't keep my thoughts straight either girls. Been sitting here for 20 minutes staring at the keyboard so I'm just gonna post this now. .... :hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Huge hugs PK must not be nice :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Thank you poppy love :hugs: I'm just hoping I can do it better tonight and not bruise up or else my belly will literally be covered with bruises by the time this is finished. This one is at least an inch diameter and ugly dark purple. :sad1: eh well. I'm so glad I don't have to work again before my next appt. I go tues morning and they'll check to see how follies are growing. Doc said the first appt will seem disappointing b/c there tends to be slow progress in the beginning and then a fast rise towards the end, so we'll see. Still I think it will be nice to find out what's going on in there after 4 nights of stims. :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

I use to apply something ice cold out of freezer for 30 seconds to numb area first, then pinch skin to inject to reduce bruising.


----------



## Damita

:hugs: PK

CD71 here :wacko: and my fertility appointment is tomorrow! Omg so scared and excited..


----------



## puppycat

Best of luck Damita x


----------



## babydream

Hellloooo!!!!!!

Wow, what's happening here????

Pk, hope you ok lovely, stimming sounds tough but hopefully it'll be all over soon and we can celebrate hunni, fx for you xx

Phoebe, i saw the pics on fb, Flo is sooooo adorable! Even my jerk dh said 'oh she's cute'. Hope all ok xx

Damita, good luck hunni, hope all be ok, let us know how it went xx

Hope everyone else is ok, very quiet here, hope all being busy with something nice xx

I've just been lurking for the past couple of days, been a bit busy. Went to that afternoon tea yesterday, well, i can say i kind of regret going. wasn't that mindblowing, food was great but the company...Anyway, today my sister took me out shopping, she bought me two pairs of maternity jeans for £12 in Pumpkin Patch! What a bargain!! We had a look in Mothercare too and she said 'oh i need to save a lot of money for this baby, this stuff is too beautiful not to spoil him/her with it' lol Bless! Then we had a Big Mac finally!!!! Yum!! But to be honest girls, i'm getting really fat. And it's really not baby belly anymore, it's embarrassing. I took a pic this morning but gosh i can't even look at it. I really need to stop eating non stop and move my ass a bit more, at least 30mins walk a day. This is just not right. I don't feel good in anything else but my pj's. xx


----------



## Hopes314

:sleep::sleep::sleep:

mila is killing me at night. little monster! love her.


hope all is well:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Awwww Hopes xxx:hugs::hugs:
It will get better honey, i expect u have been told that a millions of times. I was and didnt believe a word of it. But it has :happydance::happydance: Hang in there sweety xxxx


----------



## Hopes314

thanks pheebyweeby. love the new avatar look at that smile! 

on a more positive note, 8 days postpartum and ive lost 25 lbs! love ittt. but i still look pregnant. a guy at walmart 2 days ago asked when i was due lol. my belly reminds me of a flat tire hah. swelling around incision doesnt help the effect lol


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all..just thought id nip on to see whats going down...not much really then...always quiet of a weekend on here...so just dropping off :hugs: to all..asfm...tired, and grumpy..had a shitty weekend arguing and lack of sleep...:dohh: all is ok though xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: MC... not long on myself been out all day, same as you cba not in a good mood, pissed off with teenagers etc etc etc blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Cya tomoz :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

see ya tmoz poppy! :kiss: night night xx


----------



## puppycat

blah also :p


----------



## poppy666

Im having a shitty weekend literally :nope: last 3 days ive had really bad cramping n had to rush to bathroom, ive either gone or been constipated TMI and to top it off think i got piles never had them before :cry: it dont hurt or bleed, but must be cos they like bubbles under my skin back there arghhhhhhh The cramps are terrible wish my bowels would calm down.

Rant done i feel a bit better :dohh:


----------



## China girl

:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:awww: poor poppy. That must be an awful feeling. I know you don't like water sweetie but maybe try to increase your fluids. That might help :hugs: I hope you have a better day tomorrow sweetie :kiss:

Mc sorry you've had a crappy weekend :hugs: 

China I hope you're managing alright with the ms sweetie :hugs:

Hopes, phoebe's right hun...it'll get better soon. Glad you're all ok :kiss:

Pc, Phoebe, coral, tink, babyd... :hugs::kiss:

Well I think I'm starting to feel some niggles on my ovaries. Won't be too much longer now. I'm so excited to see at my next appt! :happydance:


----------



## Damita

Fertility appointment day :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:

damita.... :happydance: for FS app :yipee:

poppy....hope your bowels sort themselves out!! fecking annoying for you:hugs: xxx
asfm..:sleep: :haha: who am i kiddin' wtf is sleep?? :rofl: xx


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on much had a busy weekend and have had a bad neck/shoulder. Today is the worst day and just picking Keira up is agony:cry: resorted to taking DH's tramadol but it isn't working yet, might take another in a min.

Hopes, I was the same with the belly, give it time 8 days isn't much, the swelling around incision takes a while also:hugs: hope you have some rest. How's the bf'ing going?

Damita:happydance: for FS appointment.

PK I'm excited for your next appointment also.:hugs:

MC sorry you had a shite weekend. How's little Rhys?

Poppy, ouch with the piles, get some preperation H hun:hugs:

Hi everyone else pheebs, Tink, Jen, Puppy, etc sorry if I missed you:kiss: :hi: xxx


----------



## puppycat

Hi ladies

Poppy sorry you're having some bowel issues, don't have much luck in your house do you?!

6dpo here, flippin heck it's going so slow!!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies :hugs:


Just been stuck in bathroom for 10 mins with really bad spasms, i suffer from IBS before pregnant and think its that causing the pain cos i get if constipated or other :blush: but will try more water, i dont have a great diet so will force some fibre down.

PC not long before testing now lovely :kiss:

Coral do you have problems with your shoulder regular or you pulled it? I will get some of that cream n sort it out, they dont hurt but i know its there.

Got a house to view at 11.30 pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee let it be the one i need one before this one comes.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: poppy i have IBS that was ok during pregnancy until a week ago :wacko:
i have mebervine but i wont take it while pregnant x


----------



## coral11680

poppy good luck with the house, I have my fingers crossed for you:hugs: I have IBS too but it was better during preg:shrug:
I have a dodgy neck and occasionally get laid up in agony like now:cry: I really wanted to go Asda living but not sure I can. Lifting infant carrier and pram out of boot etc!


----------



## poppy666

Coral i wouldnt go out today it will only aggrivate it sweetie, just try rest and see how you are tomorrow.

Babyhopes i thought id got away with IBS tbh only suffer when not pregnant :dohh: better not carry on now for last 10wks its terrible.


----------



## babydream

Hi all,

Poppy sorry you are struggling hunni, yeah try more water and fibre, hope it gets better soon xx

MC, sorry about shitty weekend, hope you and Rhys ok xx

Damita good luck today xx

PC, can't wait for you to test, fx for that bfp. I had a laugh at your post the other day about women posting hpt at 5dpo. Ridiculous!!

Coral, get better hunni, have some rest x

CG, hope all ok xx

Hi to everyone else xx

Just got back from my consultant appointment but she didn't really know why i was there. My mw booked it but we are not sure why as i don't count as high risk. Waste of time and parking fee!! I have my 16wk app with mw this friday. I received my aptamil welcome pack with a booklet and a polar bear, pfft!! Not much else, very windy outside i nearly got blown away, lucky i'm fat now lol xx


----------



## Damita

I have PCOS Polycystic ovary syndrome - I now need scans, Provera and Clomid - get three cycles of 50mgs & blood tests..


----------



## coral11680

babyd, I wondered why you were seeing a consultant, what a pain:growlmad:
hmm have you signed up for other freebies? I got quite a few like bottles etc.:shrug:

Damita, sorry to hear you have PCOS but at least now you have a diagnosis and lots and lots of women fall pregnant with the right treatment. I'm excited that you will get the help now, I can see your bfp right around the corner :yipee:


----------



## Damita

I do hope so, I am pretty scared about it all :(


----------



## coral11680

babyd sign up to avent I think u get a free bottle
https://www.philipsaventfamily.co.uk/


----------



## coral11680

https://www.breastflow.co.uk/CollectInfo.asp

also a breastflow bottle


----------



## babyhopes2010

pcos sucks :( :hugs: at least they have found an answer and now u have all the right meds and scans inplace im sure we will be seeing ur bfp soon ;)

with me it was 'unexplained' infertilty.so i had nowhere to go from there x


----------



## babydream

Thanks coral, i'll sign up for them. I have signed up for stuff but don't remember lol

Damita, i was told at my FS app i had PCOS but a month later i was preggo!!! Fx it happens to you too xx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy...good luck with the house viewing...where is it?? still in same town? :hugs: for the loo trouble..not nice...:hugs:

coral...your neck/shoulder sound painful:hugs: hope it gets better have you been to docs?? xx

babydream.....fat???????? my ass!!:hugs: xx

damita...PCOS is a pain in the ass but as BD said you CAN and WILL get preg like she did, so here is a shit load of :dust::dust::dust::dust: FXd its your turn soon! :flower: xxx


----------



## Damita

Thank you ladies - looks like I am clomid chick! How exciting!


----------



## coral11680

no I haven't been to the doc. I think its a trapped nerve, I have had it in the past, not sure what they can do. I'm drugged up on dh's painkillers now :wacko: also got a numbing patch on it so hope it helps soon x


----------



## puppycat

Damita said:


> I have PCOS Polycystic ovary syndrome - I now need scans, Provera and Clomid - get three cycles of 50mgs & blood tests..

Sorry you have PCOS hun but at least you have a diagnosis and can get the relevant treatment :D


----------



## laurah8279

Hey ladies!! :hi:

You have all been nattering too much for me to read back on! lol

Hope you are all well.

Words cannot express how excited I am for my second scan tomorrow!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

xxx


----------



## coral11680

Laura so excited:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Hey Laura, how exciting, i was wondering about your scan this morning, wasn't sure when it was. And what about your driving test? xx


----------



## pk2of8

Good morning sweeties :hi:

Holiday here, so no work today. :happydance: 

Damita, you know, I suspected maybe pcos with you a while back with your charts. I'm sure it's scary but at least now it's on the records so you have the justification you need for additional help. :hugs: I'm a little surprised they're only starting you on 50mg clomid though. Did the doc say anything about severity of your pcos and what it will take to raise your clomid dose if that's what you need? But I'm so glad youre finally on the way now sweetie and I think like the other girls said that you'll be getting your bfp very soon!! 

Coral, I get bad neck pain sometimes from a car accident I had several years ago. Only thing that really makes a difference for me is a muscle relaxer with a separate pain reliever. I know how you feel sweetie and I hope the meds kick in soon :hugs:

Poppy (tmi here) I have piles too but mine aren't painful. Got them from my first pg. They do get worse with constipation and swell though so best thing is try to drink more...have more veggies, fiber like you said to get bowels moving and (awful as this sounds) try not to strain when using the toilet. :blush: prep H can help shrink them like coral said :hugs:

MC I hope you can get a nap today and have a better day love. :hugs:

PC, Laura, and everybody I've missed :kiss:

My next monitoring appt is in 1 more sleep!!! :happydance: I'm so nervous that we'll see my ovaries are overreacting. :wacko: but I've been nervous about everything through this whole process. :dohh: I just want everything to go "right" so badly. I'm such an emotional nervous wreck all the time now. :nope: blah.


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

Poppy, FX'd this house will be a good fit for you and your fam...

Damita, is a Clomid Chick...YAY!!!! sending loads of:dust: to you:hugs:

Coral,:hugs:

:hi:Puppy,Pk,BD,MC,Regal,Tink,Phoebe,Laurah,Caz and everyone:hi:

asfm, I have been enjoying my 3 day weekend. Sleeping alot, which is not unusual for me. MS is out its been more nausea than anything. I have it under control with crackers and water then maybe 30 mins later I can eat breakfast and for the most part be nausea free. Off to do some homework.


----------



## Damita

They don't really know yet will need more investigation into it, scans on CD14-15 after taking clomid CD2-6..


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey DD's :wave:

Missing in action AGAIN! :rofl: busy busy busy still here, tomorrow we all breathe a sigh of relief in the Barley household :haha: Well not entirely, got Lily's jabs tomorrow and a meeting in the evening. Lily missed her 8 weeks cause the immunisation clinic was closed that week and al the apps were gone last week. Not looking forward to it!

Lily nursed a few times today, I'm really hoping I can get her back at the breast for at least some of the time, I feel like a cow with all this pumping! 

Catch up with you all tonight :hugs: x


----------



## laurah8279

babydream said:


> Hey Laura, how exciting, i was wondering about your scan this morning, wasn't sure when it was. And what about your driving test? xx

Driving test on Thursday.... :cry:

Don't want to do it!!! 

Excited about the scan though...only 1 more sleep! :happydance:

Not excited about trying not to pi55 my pants though before it! :rofl::haha:

xxx


----------



## coral11680

Tink my kids went back today! :yipee:

Poor lily getting jabs tomorrow, will u give her calpol before hand? Keira has hers the 15th. Hopefully lily will start to bf more for you, pumping is annoying isn't it. X

Laura good luck for driving test. what time is the scan tomorrow? What time will u be back to tell us? So exciting.

Hey china, glad the ms is a bit better for you.x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i feel like i havent been on for ages well stupid internet sorted again now my son was back at school today hight school he really loved it he looks all grown up in his uniform well afm my opk are really strong and have been for 3 days hers a pic of them dont no whats going on x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0283.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## poppy666

Dont worry Caz just make sure you dtd before the first positive n carry on :haha:

House viewing was a waste of time it was horrid, but got another house to view next monday which sounds lovely :happydance: at this rate i be giving birth then moving if i dont find one soon :dohh:

Damita great news that you finally found out whats been stopping you concieve sweetie n looking forward to seeing you back on here TTC with clomid :hugs:

CG glad ms settled a little for you :hugs:

Todays 30wk bump, dont know if im getting bigger or its staying same now lol
 



Attached Files:







Photo0030.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydream

Lovely bump popsy, sorry the house viewing didn't go well, hopefully the next one will be better. x

tink, hope Lily is ok, did you get my fb message? She'll be fine with the jab don't worry xx

Coral, hope pain is better. I went for a nap this afternoon after i read back on here and woke up with a bad shoulder/neck pain lol Thought of you xx

Laura, can't wait to find out how the scan went, eeeeeeek!! You'll be ok on Thursday just relax hun x

CG, glad you're managing ms well xx

Caz, great news about pos opk, keep going, fx for that bfp x

Hi all others xx

Boring around here but the good news is i just won a Sanamama baby carrier on a Netmums competition, yaaaaaay xx Good night all xx


----------



## poppy666

Congratz on winning it sweetie :happydance::happydance:

I just bought korben a suit for my friends wedding saturday, im chief bridesmaid so gonna be a longggggggggggggggg day lol
 



Attached Files:







suit.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pk2of8

Tink, good to see you on sweetie :hugs:

Laura, good luck with your driving test sweetie and I can't wait to hear about your scan tmw :hugs:

Coral, yay for kids back to school :yipee:

Poppy, bump looks perfect sweetie :hugs:

Caz my opk's did that several times, but I found that I always ov'd after the first day, sometimes 2nd day of positives but mostly first. :hugs:

Well we went to the beach, got some sun. Now just relaxing at home.


----------



## puppycat

Poppy that is so adorable! Heh x


----------



## pk2of8

Poppy I hope you find the perfect house soon luv and I LOVE the suit for Korben. Soooooo precious!!! :winkwink:

Babyd, yay for winning the carrier :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

PK keeping telling OH to get a job in Florida so i can get a massive house like yours lol


----------



## babydream

Aww poppy that's so cute, Korben will be very handsome at the wedding. You will have to sit down as often as you can hunni, it is going to be a long day for you, but try to enjoy it xx

I said to dh to move to Florida lol He's scared of the hurricanes and alligators lol


----------



## poppy666

Alligators :rofl:


----------



## babydream

I told him about my trip to Florida a few years ago. We drove from Boca Raton to Naples through the alligator alley, I saw a lot of them. So he suggested we go to Australia then but I'm scared of spiders and anacondas lol We better stay put but move to another town lol


----------



## pk2of8

:haha::rofl: poppy and babyd you both too funny!! Really hurricanes don't hit very often and it's not as bad as the media makes it seem. The huge super destructive ones are even more rare and you always have time to prepare :winkwink: and gators....ehh. They're really not a problem. It's not like they wander around in populated areas or the cities or neighborhoods or anything. :haha: you just have to be careful around certain lakes and stuff but not all of them. But I've lived in FL my whole life and never encountered a gator. But I also personally think it's gross to swim in a lake or a river. :sick: blech. I'll take the beach. No gators there. Just sharks. :winkwink::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all
*poppy* lovely bump...looking good there! have fun at the wedding Korben is going to look ace in that suit, when i get wed im gonna have my boys in kilts to match dadyy!:happydance: he is scottish by the way :haha:...thats crap about the viewing too:growlmad: better luck with the next viewing :flower: xxxxxx

*laura*...have a great scan!!! eeeeeeeeek:yipee: did i say boy for you,i think i did...come on team :blue: :happydance: xx


how shyte is the weather today...its like november out there! ah well a good excuse to stay on the sofa with the duvet...ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Good morning! :wave:

MC enjoy your snuggly day, yes perfect excuse :happydance: x

Poppy, loving Korbens suit :awww: yes you must try and rest at the wedding, easier said than done I guess but try ok? :hugs: x

Babydream, yes got your message honey, and thanks! all very much appreciated :hugs: x

Coralista, how's your neck today?

Howdy to everyone else, will catch up with you all later, Lily calling ...

HAVE A GREAT SCAN LAURA!!!!!!!!! I think blue too xxxx


----------



## laurah8279

Hey everyone!! :hi:

Just sipping on my water atm counting down the hours....yey!!:happydance:

Rob is picking me up at 12:30, scan at 1:30, will be on later to let you know what we find out!!:yipee:

Cute bump pic Poppy and that little outfit is cuuuuuuttte! :thumbup:

Hey all other Ding Dongs, hope you are all ok 

Well jell of you laying on the sofa all cosy in your Duvey btw MC!! It's fecking freezing in Leeds and pouring it down!! 
xx


----------



## coral11680

morning all! :hi:

MC absolute crap day, I agree stay a home. I wish I didn't have to do the school run later, oh well.

Poppy lovely bump pic and def getting bigger but not huge. Love Korbens suit so cute:happydance:

babyd well done for winning the carrier:happydance:

PK hey hun, hows things? I wouldn't mind moving to Florida although the summers must be sooo hot. I've been there a few times. DH has a brother in GA near Atlanta and his Mum may be moving there so its possible we could move there one day.

Afm my neck is feeling much better today and its still sore but bearable. Keira is doung well at night and only waking once most nights so thats good. She is also much more settled in the day and happy.
I'm going out tonight with my friends to see a medium. Its one where they are on stage and you are in the audience. I've never been before so should be interesting. My friend is going who lost her husband, she doesn't believe in mediums but I think she may be hoping to hear from her husband:cry: I feel so bad for her. xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well chilling well done another opk and very dark again think i am going to get a hpt tomoz and test and see what happens never get more than 2 good dark ones and i have 4 laura good luck at the scan hun x x x


----------



## coral11680

Laura very exciting :yipee: xx


----------



## coral11680

oooo caz lots of :dust:


----------



## laurah8279

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well chilling well done another opk and very dark again think i am going to get a hpt tomoz and test and see what happens never get more than 2 good dark ones and i have 4 laura good luck at the scan hun x x x

Ooh Caz!! Excited for you! 

:bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp:

xxx


----------



## babydream

Good luck Laura, can't wait to hear from you later on!!!!!

Caz, good news, loads of babydust on your way!!

tink, glad to hear lily is feeding a bit better and at least the nights are a bit better xx

MC, enjoy your duvet day, i'm having one yet again lol It's shit outside, i'll just stay cosy and eat my noodles. 

Coral, glad your neck/shoulder is better and Keira is being good. I'm sorry about your friend. I'm a huge believer in afterlife and mediums, i've read tons of books and been to many mediums and demonstrations. It's a good experience to go to these shows but it's a small chance your friend could get a reading cause there are so many people. I went to SAGB which is the Spiritualist Association of Great Britain located at Victoria Station in London. I went after recommendation. I saw a guy called Billy, he was absolutely amazing and even went back to see him a while after. A private reading is £30 lasts 30mins and you can get tapes from reception to record it. I would defo recommend them. The reading with Billy gave me great comfort and relief after my terrible loss. He told me things nobody would've ever known with great details. I hope he still there i'm thinking of going again. Tell your friend to look it up if she's interested. xx

Asf, just lazing around all day again i guess, watching Loose Women lol xx


----------



## poppy666

Just got back from MW ment to go yesterday but forgot with viewing house :dohh: anyways she fine, hb gpod and she's breech atm but plenty of time, thought she was cos i feel feet all the time down there. Iron level came back at 13 MW said was really good, i said it would be cos i take iron tablets everyday lol.

Gonna read back now :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: good MW visit then:thumbup: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Caz good luck sweetie got everything crossed this is your cycle :dust::dust::dust:

PC when you testing missy? :wacko:

Coral glad your shoulder little better :hugs: once a night waking for keira is great :thumbup: ive promised myself with this one im not giving her a dream feed when i go bed, i did with korben and he kept waking for that feed when older ' still wakes for that bottle' :nope:

Laura cant wait to hear what team your on, you should be on way home now :happydance:

Tink and PK hope your well :hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

chec out avatar for new scan pic...its a boy! x x


----------



## poppy666

Awww congratz Laura, you happy? :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> :happydance: good MW visit then:thumbup: xxx

Yeah korben wrecked the joint :haha: Tell you this little madam better not think cos its my last pregnancy and first girl that she gonna force me into a C-Section :growlmad:


----------



## babydream

Awww, Laura, congrats hunni!!!! It's a boy!!! I'm pretty sure i'm having a girl then lol

Poppy, good news from mw, i'm going on friday for my 16wk check up xx

Hi MC xx


----------



## babydream

Ugh!! I just noticed the eggs in my fridge expired on 4th Sept. Would you still used them today?????


----------



## poppy666

I wouldnt its 6th :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: go team blue!!!!!!!!!!!!! hows a boy bump feel laura...ive forgotton:dohh:

pmsl @korben wrecking the joint...sounds so much like conz! :wohoo: naughty boys :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

eggs....nope! chuck em at neighbours car!! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> eggs....nope! chuck em at neighbours car!! :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Laura congrats on :blue: bump​:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance:
​
Poppy hope little madam turns for you in time.

babyd i think girl for you.Are you having a gender scan? or just hoping that the hospital say what it is?


----------



## babydream

Pmsl MC, i would chuck them at the neighbours when they make trouble not to their cars! lol

Yeah, Coral, i feel it's a girl, dh is pretty sure based on his researches lol I'm not sure about private scan, if i can't get it out of the sonographer than we'll think about it.


----------



## puppycat

Congrats on blue bump Laura.

I'm 7dpo today and plan to test next Monday, day before AF x


----------



## mothercabbage

:dust: puppycat! it HAS to be your month this time...:happydance: FXd anyway! xx


----------



## poppy666

Seriously ive done everything with korbens hard stools, just had to help him again and he still got some up there :dohh: just given him warm water a bit of sugar in it grrr


----------



## caz & bob

aw congrats Laura :blue: x x x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Congratulations on your blue bundle of joy Laura 

Im all excited for my scan but it's not until 30th September lol I want to know the gender but DH doessn't so who knows!

Hope all is well, im off to get ready for my second of three nightshifts. . . boooo x x x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks MC.

We've already decided we wouldn't find out again if we're lucky enough to have another baby. It was quite excitiing on Laura and everyone wanted to know what we had. I can see how tempting it would be though, i wanted to find out last time but DH talked me round x


----------



## poppy666

I only found out so i could get my head around having my 5th boy and accept it wasnt ment to be having a daughter :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

Yeh but Poppy we ALL wanted to know what you were having this time!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: yeah, but could you imagine if id stayed on team yellow :cloud9: still wont be convinced till im holding her awww :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Awwwwww flipping crud I lost my post girls. Some error message about missing tokens???? Pfft. Whatever. :wacko:

Anywayyyyy, so my appt this am went very well. So far I have 8 follies, 4 on the right ([email protected] 12mm and [email protected] 10mm) and 4 on the left ([email protected] 13mm, [email protected] 12mm, and [email protected] 10mm). My lining is at 9mm. Doc is very pleased and said I'm responding very well and at this rate we'll probably trigger early and possibly do ER next mon or latest on tues. So I'm very excited but everything is tempered by my anxiety right now. I might have some more smaller follies. I'm hoping I do but 8 is a decent number. We'll know better on fri at my next monitoring appt, and the doc should be able to tell more when the other stuff will happen. We'll see. If we do retrieval on Monday, that's considered ov day. Then transfer will probably be at 3dpo...likely thur. Then I'll be in the 2ww. Omg I'm so scared!!!


----------



## puppycat

Woooo PK - how exciting! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Fantastic news PK :happydance: next week is gonna be a good week :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> Awwwwww flipping crud I lost my post girls. Some error message about missing tokens???? Pfft. Whatever. :wacko:
> 
> Anywayyyyy, so my appt this am went very well. So far I have 8 follies, 4 on the right ([email protected] 12mm and [email protected] 10mm) and 4 on the left ([email protected] 13mm, [email protected] 12mm, and [email protected] 10mm). My lining is at 9mm. Doc is very pleased and said I'm responding very well and at this rate we'll probably trigger early and possibly do ER next mon or latest on tues. So I'm very excited but everything is tempered by my anxiety right now. I might have some more smaller follies. I'm hoping I do but 8 is a decent number. We'll know better on fri at my next monitoring appt, and the doc should be able to tell more when the other stuff will happen. We'll see. If we do retrieval on Monday, that's considered ov day. Then transfer will probably be at 3dpo...likely thur. Then I'll be in the 2ww. Omg I'm so scared!!!

Amazing news PK, i am so excited for u. I will be keeping everything crossed for u my lovely xxxx:hugs::kiss::happydance::flower::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Thank you pc, poppy and Phoebs :hugs::kiss: I imagine you girls will get sick of my saying how scared or anxious or nervous I am. :dohh: I'll try to keep it to a minimum :wacko:


----------



## puppycat

PK, don't be silly!
We're nopt here for the good news, the sugar coated stuff, we want all the news - even the bad or the nagging type ;)

Besides, it's nice to see you :hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

PK....what awsome news!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Laurah, congrats on the :blue::happydance::happydance:

Poppy, Korben is going to look so cute in that suit:thumbup: Nice bump me love:hugs:

Hey Phoebe....how the hell are you!!! :friends:

Puppy and Caz:dust::dust: to you both

Jenny, good to hear from you...glad your doing well, can't wait till your gender scan:happydance:

BabyD, you got a scan coming up pretty soon or did I get that wrong...trying to go off memory:haha:

Hopes, Mila is a cutie, hope your doing well:hugs:

:hugs:Coral, MC,Tink,Regal,SB & all the DDs. If I missed anyone, please forgive me, I'm trying to remember what I read 30 mins ago:haha:

asfm, I have been getting caught up on my homework. My mom had surgery today..she is doing good(I think). I was supposed to take her, but her husband was able to. So, when I called she was sleep. I'll go check on her tomorrow. Feeling pretty good today:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

hey girls, a real quicky as I'm tired and my neck is hurting again:dohh::cry:

OK great news, can't believe you could be in the tww so soon!:happydance: keeping everything crossed for you:hugs:

China, hi hun, glad you are feeling better, hope your Mom recovers quickly from her surgery.

I'm off to bed night ding dongs:sleep:


----------



## poppy666

CG big hugs for your mum :hugs:

PK never get tired of hearing from you so dont you dare stay quiet we wanna know everything good or bad :hugs::kiss:

Coral sleep well lovely xx


----------



## pk2of8

Thanks again poppy and pc :hug: earlier when I lost my post I had all my responses to everybody all typed up....then I was just too lazy to retype it all :dohh::haha:

Thank you too china and coral :kiss::hugs:

It's just been so awful just waiting and waiting for so long and now all of a sudden We're here...this is IT. No more maybe's or whatever. It either will be or it won't. And I'm terrified it won't. :cry:


----------



## puppycat

I think i'd be scared too PK. Take it to the Lord sweetie, he is a miracle worker after all :hugs:


----------



## Damita

big hugs pk :hugs:

I'm still freaking out about taking clomid.. should start taking it next week if AF comes..


----------



## Damita

Laura congrats on blue bump :happydance:

Agreeing with PC, we wouldn't find out what we were having either - that's if I ever get preggers..


----------



## pk2of8

You will damita :hugs: you've got thebinterventions you needed now hun...it'll happen :thumbup:

You're so right pc! I woke up this morning and my temp has risen a little. Not a lot (I'll update my chart tonight)... Really just a little but it's higher than I've been running for the last week or so, and it got me all paranoid. What if I ov before I trigger??? Everything would be ruined :cry: but then I thought...I just need to pray and breathe. You're just so right. :hugs: even if it doesn't work...I'll get through.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls going for my roots done today woopp well done another opk what do you girls think is it going lighter are is it the same looking at it my self just look a touch lighter hers a pic cant take a proper pic my cam is crap pk :hugs: hun it will all work out fine for you hun x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0287.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## puppycat

That's one heck of a surge Caz!!!

8dpo here... :coffee: weeing lots....?


----------



## caz & bob

i no pc dont no whats going on at all never had it before i will have to do a hpt tomorrow x x x


----------



## puppycat

Probably just an extra fertile eggy breaking through to meet the spermies :D
Go eggy go!


----------



## poppy666

Caz can you not remember when PK had about a week of positive opk's? Dont know why tho :shrug: fx'd its all good :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Morning/afternoon whatever...

How are we all???

PK, excellent news i'm so excited for you. Just moan away if you need to hun we know you are scared and worried it's understandable. We want to know how you feel. When i had my brown spotting i told MC privately that i won't post about it anymore cause i felt like i was scaring the heck out of poor CG. But MC told me not to be stupid we are team ding dong not team ding dong and BD when she's not worried. She made me feel much better. So come on pk, don't be silly :hugs: It'll all work out xx

Poppy, puppycat was right, we ALL wanted to know what you having this time lol 

Caz, that's a great ovulation i see there, hope we'll see two line on the hpt soon xx

PC, i'm so excited, hope all your effort and dirty legs up orgasm pay off in a few days lol How are you feeling? Peeing is good but anything else??? xx

Jenny, one more night to go? Hope you can rest during the day hunni, feeling ok? xx

CG, wishing your mum a speedy recovery hun and glad you're managing ms well xx

Hello everyone else, hope havin a good day dispite the shitty weather again. I'm bored and bored and bored!!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## puppycat

Got some niggly tummy aches but TMI i need number 2 so could be that :haha:
Can't stop flippin sneezing though!!


----------



## babydream

puppycat said:


> Got some niggly tummy aches but TMI i need number 2 so could be that :haha:
> Can't stop flippin sneezing though!!

:haha: Excellent!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

SO IM BACK! AND VERY VERY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!
AFI HAS GONE DOWN TO NORMAL LEVELS SO FINGERS CROSSED NO MORE SCANS!
BABY ALL HEALTHY ALTHOUGH A LIL CHUBBY LOL 4LB ALREADY EKKKKK OUCH.
I IZ HAPPY :fool:


----------



## puppycat

Oh fab news hun, now you can relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

yep :)


----------



## babydream

Fab news Babyhopes, so glad it's all good, now try to relax hunni xx


----------



## poppy666

Great news babyhopes :happydance:

Babydream me bored too :nope:


----------



## babydream

Holy cow!!!!!! I just got a message on fb from my friend who is also preggo and had her scan!!! I'm just gonna copy it in here cause there's no way i can explain!

"Hey hun!!! Are you sitting down, lol??!! Well scan went OK, could have gone a little bit better.....1st shock to the system was 'Dont be shocked but there are two babies'those were the words from the scanning nurse. So yes, we are having a twins, so double trouble, double buggies, double of everything kind of stressing out about that!!!! The 2nd thing was and you probably know this that there are a few different types of twins, cut to the chase I am basically the 'lucky'one and having the most high risky pregnancy of them all. I am having identical twins which are developing in one one amniotic sac.....they call monochorionic monoamniotic twins, there is only 1% of twins like these means 1 in 60000!!!! Yes LUCKY ME...Its a high risk pregnancy as they are in one sack feeding of one placenta but they have to umbilical cords...so yes there are so many risk factors as the babies as they grow can either suffocate one another, starve one another of the nutritions means one or both wouldnt develop properly :-( etc etc......I think the worse is that they can strangle each other or one can do it to the other one....so chances of mo-mo twins surviving is 50 or 60%....But they were very good in Whittington telling me thea they going to take good care of me, so I am going to have loads of scans, doctors etc!!!! Something I didnt really want but now its absolutely necessary!!! So this is me hun, having loads to get use to. Also I am having my blood tests done for the dawn syndrome ( not sure if I spelled it correctly)
How are you? Felling better?? I hope so 
xxx"


wow!!! what do you think?????


----------



## puppycat

Very exciting but very scary! What a blessing though x


----------



## China girl

babydream said:


> Morning/afternoon whatever...
> 
> How are we all???
> 
> PK, excellent news i'm so excited for you. Just moan away if you need to hun we know you are scared and worried it's understandable. We want to know how you feel. When i had my brown spotting i told MC privately that i won't post about it anymore cause i felt like i was scaring the heck out of poor CG. But MC told me not to be stupid we are team ding dong not team ding dong and BD when she's not worried. She made me feel much better. So come on pk, don't be silly :hugs: It'll all work out xx
> 
> Poppy, puppycat was right, we ALL wanted to know what you having this time lol
> 
> Caz, that's a great ovulation i see there, hope we'll see two line on the hpt soon xx
> 
> PC, i'm so excited, hope all your effort and dirty legs up orgasm pay off in a few days lol How are you feeling? Peeing is good but anything else??? xx
> 
> Jenny, one more night to go? Hope you can rest during the day hunni, feeling ok? xx
> 
> CG, wishing your mum a speedy recovery hun and glad you're managing ms well xx
> 
> Hello everyone else, hope havin a good day dispite the shitty weather again. I'm bored and bored and bored!!!!!!! :wacko:

BabyD, please don't you EVER feel like you can't post something that is going on with you sweetie:hugs: This is how we learn, where we get advice,love and support. I had never experienced alot of the stuff these ladies have, but if I did I would know what to do. :hugs:you are a gem!!! just wanted you to know that:friends:


----------



## babydream

thanks CG, love you loads!!! Happy 8wks, you are a raspberry!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## China girl

babydream said:


> thanks CG, love you loads!!! Happy 8wks, you are a raspberry!!!!! :yipee:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Happy 8wks lovely :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Just dyed my hair, funny how the little things make you feel more like you :)


----------



## puppycat

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeese!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0681.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## poppy666

PC thats lovely piccy :hugs:

Im getting mine done tomorrow evening ready for wedding.

My laptop keyboard is knackered cos of korben :growlmad: he's taken about 10 buttons off and ran off with them, waiting for OH to come home and click them back in cos i cant do it, so pressing on little rubber knobs grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Holy cow!!!!!! I just got a message on fb from my friend who is also preggo and had her scan!!! I'm just gonna copy it in here cause there's no way i can explain!
> 
> "Hey hun!!! Are you sitting down, lol??!! Well scan went OK, could have gone a little bit better.....1st shock to the system was 'Dont be shocked but there are two babies'those were the words from the scanning nurse. So yes, we are having a twins, so double trouble, double buggies, double of everything kind of stressing out about that!!!! The 2nd thing was and you probably know this that there are a few different types of twins, cut to the chase I am basically the 'lucky'one and having the most high risky pregnancy of them all. I am having identical twins which are developing in one one amniotic sac.....they call monochorionic monoamniotic twins, there is only 1% of twins like these means 1 in 60000!!!! Yes LUCKY ME...Its a high risk pregnancy as they are in one sack feeding of one placenta but they have to umbilical cords...so yes there are so many risk factors as the babies as they grow can either suffocate one another, starve one another of the nutritions means one or both wouldnt develop properly :-( etc etc......I think the worse is that they can strangle each other or one can do it to the other one....so chances of mo-mo twins surviving is 50 or 60%....But they were very good in Whittington telling me thea they going to take good care of me, so I am going to have loads of scans, doctors etc!!!! Something I didnt really want but now its absolutely necessary!!! So this is me hun, having loads to get use to. Also I am having my blood tests done for the dawn syndrome ( not sure if I spelled it correctly)
> How are you? Felling better?? I hope so
> xxx"
> 
> 
> wow!!! what do you think?????

BD hope everything goes ok for your friend and her twins :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Poppy.

I actually giggled at the thought of you typing with the letters missing - toddlers eh!


----------



## poppy666

Even my space barr missing arghhh


----------



## caz & bob

pc very nice hun i have just had mine done haha x x x


----------



## caz & bob

hers my hair ha x x x
 



Attached Files:







Untitled 10.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poppy666

Looking good Caz :thumbup:

If you think im posting my ugly mug on here when mine is done you got another thing coming :haha:


----------



## puppycat

ooooh Caz is a blondie! :thumbup:
Awwww Poppy don't be a spoil sport!!


----------



## babydream

Haha, poppy i once hoovered the keyboard and had to fish the pieces out of the bad afterwards lol Lucky i was able to click them back lol

PC and Caz you two look fab. I felt like a was reborn when i finally got my highlights done last week lol Caz, you were the only one i've never seen a photo of, i didn't know how to imagine you...looking good girl!!! ;) x

I just watched a film an channel5 i cried my heart out, had to make myself feel better with loads of cookies and a cuppa lol I'm just watching last night's Don't Tell The Bride on iplayer, i love that program. I love watching guys struggle organizing the wedding without the bride lol Sometimes they make a real cock up lol but i always cry at the end awwwww


----------



## China girl

Puppy & Caz.....two cuties!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Coooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeee :wave:


----------



## poppy666

Hi Tink hows you and lilyanne?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China gal, how's you? did I see your mum had been in hospital? hope all is well :hugs: x

PK I'm praying for you honey, persistantly, and every day. Such an exciting/terrifying time. But its gonna be ok honey :hugs: keep us up to speed with every little detail please, that means how your feeling especially if its not good cause we wanna be there for you :hugs: x


Popsy, you have to post pics, especially from the wedding! also would like to see piccy of Korben in his little suit please! :awww: x

Babydream, all okeys with you? I like watching them sorts of programs too. I also cry :haha: x

Coralista, you ok today? hows your neck? x

Laura, soooooooooo happy for you. A sweet baby boy :) my first was a boy when everyone thought he was a girl. Boys love their mummas! x

Caz, loving the hair. I agree a HPT would be a good idea also, you never know! x

PC, whens test day? your being very strong this cycle. :dust: x

MC, how's you? keep meaning to ask how the pram is? x

Damita, so sorry to hear you have PCOS, but so glad you can now get the help you need TTC. Clomid is great! Your gonna be preggers soon :hugs: x

Lots of love and hugs to everyone else :) 

Were at camp this weekend, got a ton of stuff to do but not getting far with the Lilypie to contend with :haha: awwww she's good really, just forgot how hard it was to achieve anything around the house with a young baby :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

She's good thanks Pops, nice and healthy. Keeping me on my toes :rofl: Shattered zzzzzzz how's Korbens Bot Bot? x


----------



## poppy666

Still hard but he managed to get it out himself today thankfully lol.. aww glad your all ok need to get yourself an early night missy :hugs:

I got consultants at 10am so think i should try one


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Would love one but I don't think I'm gonna get it, Lilypie not going off :haha: we had a meeting last night so had to keep her out till 9:30, throws her right out and she is unsettled till late for a few days after. She's overtired now! Glad Korben pooped himself today, hope it keeps getting better x


----------



## poppy666

Hate it when they get overtired korben always hard work pfft


----------



## pk2of8

Hey my lovelies...I don't have time for aproper post at the mo. Just popping on before I run ds to football practice, then I have praise team practice for church, then church, then choir practice :dohh: anyway just want to say thank you again to all of my beautiful ding dongs!!! You're the BEST!!!!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss: love you all!!!


----------



## coral11680

evening ladies :hi:

puppy nice hair luv:thumbup:

caz, looking good, did you do a hpt test yet? :test::haha:

Tink lovely to see you back, sorry lily is over tired feel so bad for them when they can't settle :awww: we'll have to make a date for a buggy walk or just a meet-up for a cuppa if we are too lazy to walk :rofl: let me know whens good for you:hugs:

poppy, glad Korbens doing a bit better, I agree with tink we need to see pics from the wedding:happydance:

MC how's you and little handsome Rhys today?

Hopes, how are things with you hope you get time to say hi soon:hugs: How's baby Mila?

Pheebs, hows you and baby Flo?

PK looking forward to your ER and your TWW:happydance:

Afm my neck is still sore but not too bad. Went to that medum last night and was very good, my friend did get a message from her husband, it was very emotional:cry:
Keira, still seems to sleep most of the day away, I don't remember my others sleeping so much at 8 weeks not that I'm complaining:haha: I'm off to have a nice bath now and watch celeb big brother xx


----------



## poppy666

Coral enjoy whilst you can and enjoy that bath, korben still awake so cant have one yet :growlmad:


----------



## China girl

My Doctors office called and left a message...wondering what its about:-k


----------



## poppy666

Have you had any bloods done?


----------



## puppycat

Hi ladies

Thanks for the compliments :)

I'm 8dpo, 9dpo in 1.5hrs :haha: 

Tink i'm still thinking about testing 24/7 but haven't yet! I've only got 2 digis and a few 25miu cassettes so no point testing early. Plus i really don't feel hopeful this cycle (maybe part of me is hoping i'm not because DH has been such an ass bag)


----------



## China girl

Yeah..last Thursday. She called back and said my pap came back abnormal. Nothing to worry about, I will get another pap after I have critter...whew!!! got scared there.


----------



## poppy666

Thats a relieve then CG :hugs:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Thats a relieve then CG :hugs:

It sure is!!


----------



## Hopes314

:hi:

milas been keeping me busy. she wont let me put her down i swear, she sleeps in my arms most of the night and id prefer not because im paranoid about that kind of safety. fortunately im a light sleeper and can take little cat naps while she dozes in my arms, but i wish shed sleep in her crib, pack n play, or even swing or bouncer. i know shes very young still and seems to think shes still attached to my body, but i find it scary for her to sleep like this, i was always a huge advocate of the whole 'sleep on your back in an empty crib to prevent sids' thing.

think i need one of those baby sling things so i can wear her and get some things done around here, anyone had any experiences with those? yawn.

on a more positive note, ive been pumping and breastfeeding practically non stop, and now i make more milk than little mila knows what to do with :) she hasnt had formula all week. and i have even more milk stored in the fridge. she had a weight check today and has gained 14 oz since last wednesdays appointment. she is past 10 lbs already at 11days old yikes!

also, her little bum is red and raw like around the actual hole, some of the skin is even broken. feel terrible for her. been trying to keep her dry but its hard when she poops every 3 minutes lol. talked to dr today and she seemed unconcerned. weve been wiping(gently!), blotting dry, and using desitin, dr suggested something called udder cream? looked it up online and it is literally for damaged animal nipples. shoulda seen this coming though, OH and i are very fair skinned and i get all sorts of skin irritations so of course her little bum is extra sensitive.

k i think thats all thats been going on in my world lol, udders, boob milk, sore bums, mila, mila, mila!

now i need to try to read back and catch up on you guys!


----------



## China girl

Hey Hopes,
My great niece was the same way about sleeping in her bassinett. I think its too hard for them, making them uncomfortable. So, what we did was added extra padding like wrapping that thin pad in recieving blankets and then put the sheet back over it. Smoothed it out. Just an idea:flower:


----------



## puppycat

My friends baby is the same and he's nearly 7 weeks. The HV told her that the baby is playing her because he stops crying every time he's picked up. It's a hard one but not something i could deal with! Need my separate time!


----------



## pk2of8

I'm totally in support of separate beds and all but I don't think they know to be manipulative that early. I'm sure it's the comfort that comes from being held...smelling mommy up close and feeling her that stops the crying. :awww:

Hopes, I slept with all of my kiddos like that probably until they were about a month old and then transitioned them to the bassinet for the night (between feedings of course) and then to their own crib probably not until they were somewhere around 4-5 months or so. By then they usually had longer sleep time between feedings and I felt more comfortable putting them in their own room. Yay for plenty of milk!!!! Shoot I can't think of it now...the diaper cream that starts with an "A"... You might want to try that for her bum sweetie or something organic if her skin is super sensitive. Poor baby. And just remember that whatever you eat gets passed to her and lots of things could cause her little bum to get sore. It's really just trial and error for some things but defo no spicy foods. :hugs: it's so nice to hear how you're doing sweetie and precious Mila :kiss:

Cg, so glad to hear it's nothing serious and can wait til after baby comes :hugs:

Coral im sorry your neck's still bothering you hunni...I know how painful that can be. I hope it eases up for you very soon :hugs:

Pc I think you've got a great chance this cycle sweetie :dust:

Poppy, love the 9/11 avatar :thumbup::kiss:

Well my abdomen and ovaries are very tender tonight. I hope I get good news again on fri!! 2 more sleeps....busy day again tomorrow with football games and cheerleading...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning dd's :wave:

Hopes good to see ya girlie! I do think it takes time for newborns to adjust honey, she will sleep in them things soon. Its good for them to be close to you in the early days. Laying on your chest helps them regulate their own breathing etc :) Lily was the same, and she now sleeps the night in her crib, and naps in her pram quite well if she is comfortable. Like China said, sometimes you need to make things a little more comfy. Have you tried swaddling? Do this with something VERY lightweight so she doesn't overheat. A cot sheet, muslin, or a very light cotton blanket is great. For her bum have you tried Sudocreme? I sware by the stuff for everything: https://www.amazon.com/Sudocrem-253...QJHC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315468476&sr=8-1 You know that stock of breast milk in the fridge? That will help too. First use cotton wool and water to clean her bottom, then wipe some breast milk over the sore area. Air dry before putting on her nappy. Its magic stuff! So glad you managed to increase your supply, your doing great megamommy! x

China, I also need my smear repeated. Glad your ok x

Puppycat, I wont pressurise you to test :winkwink: :haha: :hugs: for DH being a twat x

Poppy, I did get an earlyish night in the end, you? hope your consultant appointment goes well x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> PK I'm praying for you honey, persistantly, and every day. Such an exciting/terrifying time. But its gonna be ok honey :hugs: keep us up to speed with every little detail please, that means how your feeling especially if its not good cause we wanna be there for you :hugs: x

Just checking you saw this PK, cant stop thinking bout what your going through :wacko: hope your ok :kiss: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and PC, I just read back and realised I missed your post about your hair! Sorry :hugs: It looks fab! x

Coralista, she settled eventually :haha: and even had a lie in zzzzzz :) how's the lovely Keira? I'm all up for the buggy walk, I might be shattered, but we can just do a short one to start eh? :haha: next week sometime? then a nice cuppa tea x


----------



## coral11680

Morning ding dongs :hi:

China, glad it wasn't bad news from the docs, phew.

Puppy, good luck testing :dust:


PK sounds like you have a busy few days ahead :hugs:

Hopes, you are doing great with the BF well done. I agree with PK I don't think babies are munipulative this early, I think little Mila just wants to be close to you. I echo Tinks idea with swaddling, I swaddle Keira alot and she usually sleeps better when she is, also i roll blankets up and lay them either side of the baby to keep her all snug, she loves it. Don't worry too much though she will settle down soon. Also try A&D ointment or I loved Aquaphor, it was amazing and always cleared my babies diaper rash.

Tink yes lets arrange a day next week maybe closer to the time so we can pick a day with decent weather? Glad Lily settled in the end :awww: Keira is doing great thanks :)

Hey poppy, MC, Laura, Jenny, Phoebe etc etc sorry if I missed you :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Back from consultants all well size and hb good, not there now till 36wks see if she's moved head down by then :happydance:

Read back now x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm still getting darkish opks not a clue still not been the chemist yet for a hpt not had time probuly pick one up tomorrow when i go up that end x x x


----------



## Damita

Good luck Caz :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: afternoon all

*pk*..OMGosh!!!!!! is it seriously that close?? why did i think it was ages away for your TWW..im all a fuzz in my head these days...im too excited for words now...:dust::dust::dust::dust: praying (hard) you get your :bfp:

*caz*..are you testing today? :test: :dust: 

*tink*...my pram is ace! people actually move outta my way its huge!! love it! :haha: how is the lilypie today..keeping you busy no doubt!:thumbup:

*coral*...hows your neck? sounds awful :hugs: maybe its celeb big brother...stop watching that rubbish and your neck will get better :tease::haha: :hugs::kiss:

*hopes.*..connor was a pain for sleeping on his own..he is STILL in our bed b/c we thought he was more cosy and hugged there! :growlmad: ive learnt my lesson now and Rhys will be in his cot/crib/bed on his own until he is married! :haha: hope mila settles in her own bed soon xx

*asfm*...OH back to work...thank feck..its actually more tiring having him home..moaning..."im tireddddddddddddd" feck off to work love!:wave: :rofl::rofl: gong to have a :coffee: and tidy up then have a little :sleep: with connor on sofa! ahhhhhh bliss 

:kiss:n :hugs: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

mc nope going chemist tomorrow and getin one x x x


----------



## puppycat

Lol MC you do make me laugh!


----------



## babydream

Hi girls,

Poppy, great news at mw appointment hunni xx

PK, i'm praying for you, it is really close now and can't wait to hear your good news xx

CG, glad it wasn't a bad news from docs you must've been very worried xx

Coral, i agree with MC, stop watching that rubbish and your neck will be fine lol Kidding! Hope Keira is well.

Hopes, it must be hard but you are doing well. I agree swaddling helps it makes them feel cosy. I understand your concern about sids, just make sure you don't overheat her by holding her tight and reduce the layer as you keeping her warm anyway. Hope her buttom gets better soon xx

MC, i was wondering where you were yesterday, didn't see you around, hope all ok and dh will stop moaning now lol xx

Tink, hope lily is ok and will have a good weekend at camp xx

Hi damita, how is the clomid going? Are you taking it already?? x

PC, sorry for dh being difficult, men eh? I can't wait for you to test. xx

Hello everyone else xxxxx

I received my Sanamama carrier in the post this morning its really cool! But other than that i'm not having a good day :( I feel really down, things are not great lately job and money wise, dh not being very supportive with the pregnancy, bored as hell doing nothing at home and can't go anywhere without money. Prenatal depression?? I just want to be alone and have a little cry and feel sorry for myself. So i might just lurk today. I hope you all have a good day though xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

:hugs:


----------



## Damita

No not yet gotta wait till monday to get the pills to bring on the period so probably two weeks until I take it..


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> I received my Sanamama carrier in the post this morning its really cool! But other than that i'm not having a good day :( I feel really down, things are not great lately job and money wise, dh not being very supportive with the pregnancy, bored as hell doing nothing at home and can't go anywhere without money. Prenatal depression?? I just want to be alone and have a little cry and feel sorry for myself. So i might just lurk today. I hope you all have a good day though xxxxxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

bd big big :hugs: x x x


----------



## poppy666

Hugs babydream hope your ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

BIG CYBER :hugs:to my sweet friend:hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

i failed again. stupid things that i know not to do but did because i cant handle the test pressure or the nerves. what a rubbish week. totally hayte myself right now. i am a failure and wsih i was someone else.


----------



## puppycat

Hey, don't be so hard on yourself.
Test centres have a 'quota', they're only allowed to pass so many people in a day. It's shocking but true x


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww team ding dong in need of hugs today!! :hugs: to laura and babydream :hugs::friends::kiss::hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Massive hugs for Babydream and Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

My FB inbox open for Dr Tinks counselling services :winkwink: It goes to my phone, and I can text back xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Hi Girls xxx
Sorry to see its been a shitty day on here. Big fat hugs to those that need them xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

*child for sale!!!!! *ok...free to good home...no...wait...free to *any* home! :rofl:
:wohoo:<---connor
:dohh:<---me
:sleep:<----rhys....guess which ones for sale..:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Damita

aww don't be hard on yourself hunny :hugs: I've failed twice already and gotta do it for a third go


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: Dr Tink and phoebe! xxxx


----------



## Damita

laurah8279 said:


> i failed again. stupid things that i know not to do but did because i cant handle the test pressure or the nerves. what a rubbish week. totally hayte myself right now. i am a failure and wsih i was someone else.

You know what helps my nerves hypnotherapy, I can send you driving test one mp3 :thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> *child for sale!!!!! *ok...free to good home...no...wait...free to *any* home! :rofl:
> :wohoo:<---connor
> :dohh:<---me
> :sleep:<----rhys....guess which ones for sale..:rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> :wave: Dr Tink and phoebe! xxxx

Hi Sweety xxxx:hi::hi:


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Dr Tink and phoebe! xxxx
> 
> Hi Sweety xxxx:hi::hi:Click to expand...

hows things?? hows Flo:awww: xx


----------



## phoebe

Flo's doing fine thanks hunny, getting bigger n stronger by the day. Cant believe she's 11 weeks today :wacko: has gone so fast. I'm not too bad, got vampired today as i've been feeling rather cack and dr seems concerned that i am still anaemic and having these weird pains. Wasnt even able to pick my baby up at w/e :cry: And also have to have an ultrasound as there's a big lump behind my c-section scar........ But other than that all is really good otherwise. Am loving being a mummy, really do feel that i have now found my role in life :happydance::cloud9::thumbup: So hows u then my lovely and young Rhys? i am assuming Connor's keeping u on ur toes then lol xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

connor is a pain in tha ass! :rofl: love him though..:haha: Rhys is almost 10lb now..he feeds lots!!!!!! hope your ok(health wise) was the section scary??:argh: i thought i was gonna be sliced when i had Rhys..scary...:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

MC :rofl: seriously if we're giving away children you can have mine too!


----------



## laurah8279

Damita said:


> laurah8279 said:
> 
> 
> i failed again. stupid things that i know not to do but did because i cant handle the test pressure or the nerves. what a rubbish week. totally hayte myself right now. i am a failure and wsih i was someone else.
> 
> You know what helps my nerves hypnotherapy, I can send you driving test one mp3 :thumbup:Click to expand...

that sounds like it might be helpful. thank you xl


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> connor is a pain in tha ass! :rofl: love him though..:haha: Rhys is almost 10lb now..he feeds lots!!!!!! hope your ok(health wise) was the section scary??:argh: i thought i was gonna be sliced when i had Rhys..scary...:hugs:

Not particularily hun, wasnt given much time to think about it. It did really upset me though as it was the last thing i wanted. If anything about my 6 days in hosp the theatre staff were the best. had them cracked up in there with my demanding drinks or threatening to throw up on them:haha: and i did lose 900mls of blood. I wouldnt want another section if iwas to do this again. As i felt robbed of the birth experience, still think now at times i am looking after Flo for someone else as i didnt technically give birth. and thanks for hugs will keep u posted when i get results etc xx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mothercabbage said:


> *child for sale!!!!! *ok...free to good home...no...wait...free to *any* home! :rofl:
> :wohoo:<---connor
> :dohh:<---me
> :sleep:<----rhys....guess which ones for sale..:rofl::rofl:

:haha: Came on a was gonna ask if you got your nap, I guess you didn't :hugs: :sleep::haha: zzzzz xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

thats the thing *tink*...i did get an hour :dohh: :rofl: the joys of motherhood..I LOVE IT!!! :cloud9:

glad the section wasnt too bad *phoebe.*..and maybe next time youll get a vbac:thumbup:...:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Just had THE most painful shooting pain through my right nipple :s


----------



## China girl

Why can't you eat cold deli meat??? Why does it have to be heated up???


----------



## poppy666

CG ive always eaten it so dont know :shrug:


----------



## babydream

China girl said:


> Why can't you eat cold deli meat??? Why does it have to be heated up???

I was told as long as it's cooked it's ok so I've been having my sandwiches with cooked sliced ham. :shrug:


----------



## pk2of8

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> PK I'm praying for you honey, persistantly, and every day. Such an exciting/terrifying time. But its gonna be ok honey :hugs: keep us up to speed with every little detail please, that means how your feeling especially if its not good cause we wanna be there for you :hugs: x
> 
> Just checking you saw this PK, cant stop thinking bout what your going through :wacko: hope your ok :kiss: xClick to expand...

:dohh: I sure did miss this tink although I'm not sure how. All these hormones making me crazy. :wacko: that's my excuse for everything right now!! :haha: thank you lovely...it means the world to me :kiss::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Hey my sweeties :hugs:

I'll do another proper post/catch-up tomorrow. Right now I'm exhausted and very uncomfy with all the bloating and sore ovaries/abdomen. Plus dh being a prick right now, saying he doesn't want to go to the appt in the morning b/c of his job and other crap. So I just pitched a right fit about it. Now dh is being pissy but I don't care. He's going with me. Pfft. Men. They flake out at the worst possible times. :wacko: anyway, love you all xxxx:kiss::hugs: I'll be on tomorrow evening to fill you all in.


----------



## Damita

Good luck PK :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday woopp well done another opk and a hpt nothing on the hpt so dont no what to think hers a pic of them x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0288.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2









Photo-0290.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## puppycat

How strange. What miu are the opk's?


----------



## caz & bob

dont no i will have a look hun x x x


----------



## babydream

Hi girls,

Hope all ok. Caz, that's very strange. The hpt pic is very blury i can't see anything on it. you sure there isn't a faint line there? 

Pk, hope you ok hunni, sorry dh being difficult but make sure you drag him to that app by his ears if necessary xx

Hi PC, how are you today? Any new symptoms?? 

Laura, don't be hard on yourself failing the test, it's not easy to pass without pregnancy hormones and gosh i guess we've got plenty which doesn't help. Next time, hunni xx

I've been to mw this morning and all is well. Listened to heartbeat, found it in a couple of seconds and it went up to 155bpm. My blood results are ok and she said 'Wow, you definitely can't be anaemic as bloodcount is 15.3!! Must have a good diet!' Haha, as if after all that junk i've been eating. BP is good 120/70, urine is fine but the pain i've been feeling is Sciatica :shrug: Will see her again at 24wk. I need to book some birthing class soon too. Not much else really, bought a new book gonna start reading it to hit the time. 

Have a good day all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Hey you :wave: no symptoms to report :)


----------



## babydream

No worries puppycat, i didn't have many. Only boobies were sore but it was a usual pms thing for me and i was just sleepy for a few days around implantation but i didn't know it was implantation that time lol Nothing else, i was totally shocked to see my bfp lol


----------



## laurah8279

21 week bump pic as avatar x


----------



## babydream

laurah8279 said:


> 21 week bump pic as avatar x

Love it! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

pc doesn't say what they are hun just says high accuracy bd no line at all hun i have made the oh do one to see what its like this is it x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0292.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babydream

How many dpo are you Caz??


----------



## caz & bob

dont no ff has put my ovulation at cd 18 witch makes me 4dpo i dont no weather to put all the rest + opks in ffs what do you think have a look at my chart hun x x x


----------



## babydream

babydream said:


> How many dpo are you Caz??

Stupid me! I can see the opks :dohh: Well, if the first +opk was on cd16 then there's a chance you ov the earliest on cd17, so i'd say if you are on cd22 then you could be only 5dpo which is too early for +hpt. Try in a few days hunni. I'm just confused with all those +opks :shrug: Fx it's a good thing x


----------



## babydream

Yes, i can see, based on your chart you could've ov on cd18 which makes you only 4dpo, far too early for +hpt but look out for symptoms xx


----------



## caz & bob

i am hun the 3 darkes ones are cd16 cd17 cd18 the other are a touch lighter just dont no what to think x x x


----------



## babydream

Sweet Jesus!!!!!!!!! Caz!!!!! All that b'ding!!!! How the hell did you do it???? Impressive!!! :wacko::winkwink::haha::thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

haha i no x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

DIRTY GIRL CAZ...I LOVE IT !!!!!!!!

:wave: BD XX

asfm...1 handed stalking :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls :hi:

Had a busy day, I'm pooped :haha: had to clean my dads, it's my first time back after having Keira. I had to drop her at my mums first so she could watch her for me. 

Laura, sorry you failed your test, don't give up though it will happen :hugs:

Babyd glad mw appointment went well :)

Tink look forward to our walk next week, how's lily?

Mc, awww Rhys getting big now :awww: how's he sleeping now?

Hey, Phoebe, poppy, Jenny, puppy, PK, caz, SB, babyhopes, hopes and anyone I may have missed :hugs: xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

caz & bob said:


> dont no ff has put my ovulation at cd 18 witch makes me 4dpo i dont no weather to put all the rest + opks in ffs what do you think have a look at my chart hun x x x

:sex::haha: well ur certainly getting enough :haha:


----------



## phoebe

n


----------



## phoebe

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/florence10weeks062.jpg


----------



## babydream

Evening girls, I just had a fab nap, it felt good. But what the hell with these sexual dreams lately???? Nearly every night and even my little naps are all about those dreams. I don't feel like i miss b'ding at all. I offered to dh last night and he said, ermmmm...no thanks pmsl!! 

Anyway lol Coral, hope your neck is ok and cleaning your dad's place didn't get you even more sore, have a rest hunni xx

Hi MC, what's up girly??? I was waiting for your call today to pick you up from the station lol What's the men did in your household today??

Everyone okay??? I'm having a nice toasted bagel with nutella spread nom nom xx


----------



## babydream

Awwww hi little Flo, you look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## phoebe

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/th_florence10weeks065.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/th_florence10weeks060.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/th_florence10weeks053.jpg
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/th_florence10weeks062.jpg

Phew finally i have found a way to show u girlies some piccies of Florence from last week lol. God damn technology!!!!!!!:wacko::dohh::wacko::dohh::wacko::dohh:


----------



## phoebe

Hi BabyD!!!:hi::hi::hi::hi: Thankyou hunny:hugs: I used to always have saucy dreams when i was preggo hun, Something to do with ur hormones surging and racing around hehehe!!!! Enjoy :winkwink::winkwink: xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

She's a babe!!!!!
Sent DH to get aFRER


----------



## babydream

hi phoebe love, Flo looks divine! I'm not complaining about the saucy dreams...lol just weird lol xx

Oh oh oh PC, are you gonna test????


----------



## phoebe

puppycat said:


> She's a babe!!!!!
> Sent DH to get aFRER

Good luck lovely and loadsa sticky dust and positive vibes flying up your way xxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

I'm coming up to 4 hours since my last weeeeeeeeeeee - I need to POAS!!!!
FRER is the future. It's going to be BFN girls but it's going to be fun :D


----------



## phoebe

Awwww never say never love. Fortune favours the brave xxx:thumbup::winkwink::flower::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

HE came back with Clearblue Digis.................................


----------



## phoebe

puppycat said:


> HE came back with Clearblue Digis.................................

DOH!!!:dohh::dohh: Send him back out then hehehehe:haha::haha:


----------



## babydream

Oh Sugar!!!! Send him back, don't use the digi, it's not sensitive enough right now, don't waste it! Isn't there a superdrug??? that'd be the best!!


----------



## phoebe

Right signing off for now, going watch a Denzel W film nom nom........ will be back tomorry to see ur test PC xxx:thumbup:

Nunnites my lovelies have a pleasant evening. hugs xxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

No point sending him back out - he's clearly not going to get it right.
So digi says no, obviously, far too early but hey, it was a stick. Did an OPK (green handle) and a 25miu cassette and none would give me a line. Bast*rds!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0717.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 8









IMAG0718.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 8









IMAG0716.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0715.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydream

Damn it!!!! How many dpo???


----------



## puppycat

10dpo - sending DH out to try again (he feels guilty because I'm upset :cry:)


----------



## caz & bob

to early yet hun i think what dpo was you with your dd x x x


----------



## puppycat

With my daughter I didn't test until the day AF was due but with my 3 m/c I got BFP at 9dpo :(


----------



## babydream

Don't be upset hun, you'll get there! Give it a few days and do it with fmu xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all

Back from Holiday  Had a great time Mckenzie's face was a picture yesterday morning when he walked into the living room of caravan to see all his presents and balloons and he was so excited to have breakfast with Rory the tiger (haven!) 

Haven't had chance to read back there are loads of posts but I hope you are all well any news??


----------



## puppycat

So DH came home empty handed. Why do FRER have it in for me???


----------



## babydream

Maybe it's a sign that you are not meant to use it just yet? Be patient hunni I'm crossing everything for you and sending tons of babydust xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

OMG Phoebe Florence is flipping gorgeoussssssssssssssssssssssssss :hugs::hugs:

Babydream ive only had one saucy dream other week and it was with a male blow up doll :haha:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> OMG Phoebe Florence is flipping gorgeoussssssssssssssssssssssssss :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Babydream ive only had one saucy dream other week and it was with a male blow up doll :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: how was it? Maybe I should try as dh is not willing :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Was fantastic :rofl:

Not stopped all day with this wedding tomoz,gotta put flaming false tan on yet x


----------



## mothercabbage

*babydream*..saucy dreams eh!...remember mine?? it was with fatboy from eastenders!!:rofl: couldnt watch it for ages afterwards..:blush::hugs: ...p.s my train was delayed...for a month or so :haha: xxxx

*poppy*...a blow up doll...thats different:rofl: xxxxx

*dum dum*...how freakin' cute is our flo......:happydance: team ding dong have the best looking babies...ill send Rhys down for Flo in..ermmm bout 18 years?? :haha:
asfm....not a bad night,could have been better but hey ho..:happydance: :hugs: to all... OH *puppycat*...keep POAS im sure that 2nd line will come soon for you :flower: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

11dpo FMU - BFN.
Don't think so MC - I'm out :(


----------



## mothercabbage

hmmmm..:growlmad:...although you know the saying..your not out until AF arrives :hugs::kiss: xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i weighed 13 stone now with all the walking i am doing i have lost a stone wooppp now 12 woopp need to lose some more need get to 10 stone hope your weekend is going good pc your not out till she show hun fx she doesn't x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: well done caz x


----------



## coral11680

afternoon all :hi:

Poppy, you dirty girl!! a blow up doll :rofl:

babyd I wont tell my dh about you girls and your saucy dreams, he would of killed for me to be like that:haha: although I do remember a couple of saucy dreams, the problem was when I was awake I couldn't be arsed!:rofl:

Phoebe, Flo is beautiful def gonna break some hearts, I can see your dh now:gun::grr::haha:

puppy, sorry for bfn:hugs: but you def not out yet hun.

caz well dont for the weight loss, I really need to lose weight now. I have about a stone to lose, maybe once me and Tink start out buggy walks it will start coming off:shrug:

MC hows little Rhys doing?

nothing much going on my end, just lots of washing today,,,,,,boring, Keira sleeping again:sleep: kids watching tv, dh at work. xx


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> *babydream*..saucy dreams eh!...remember mine?? it was with fatboy from eastenders!!:rofl: couldnt watch it for ages afterwards..:blush::hugs: ...p.s my train was delayed...for a month or so :haha: xxxx
> 
> *poppy*...a blow up doll...thats different:rofl: xxxxx
> 
> *dum dum*...how freakin' cute is our flo......:happydance: team ding dong have the best looking babies...ill send Rhys down for Flo in..ermmm bout 18 years?? :haha:
> asfm....not a bad night,could have been better but hey ho..:happydance: :hugs: to all... OH *puppycat*...keep POAS im sure that 2nd line will come soon for you :flower: xxxxxxxxxxxx

Hehehe yeah do that Cabs xxxxxx :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:thumbup: mi dum dum xx:kiss:

coral..Rhys is doing great..piling the weight on...:awww: hows Kiera? and the other two(Chloe & Ryan) hope theyre all well! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

pics for your amusment :happydance:
1)tired mummy...excuse the bags girls :haha:
2)play time with connor his big bro :happydance:
3)grumpy baby frowning :rofl:
4)holding mummys finger :awww: cute!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







P10-09-11_16.00.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6









P080911_07.340004.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 6









P010911_16.100002.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6









P270811_16.450001.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poppy666

Awww those are fab pics MC :hugs:

Not long back from wedding n im totally knackered, OH just got up from an hours sleep :growlmad: so need to go asda to do the shopping yet ffs :sleep:


----------



## mothercabbage

they have it hard dont they .....the men i mean...poor souls! NOT!!!!!!!!! fecking twats! :rofl: did you have a nice day apart from being tired poppy? :kiss::hugs: xx


----------



## coral11680

Lovely pics mc, Rhys is so handsome :) Chloe and Ryan are fine thanks mc thanks for asking, how about Chloe and Connor, how are they adjusting to having a baby brother? X

Poppy glad you enjoyed the wedding, men are so annoying aren't they :growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

connor loves "baby hugs" when he cuddles Rhys he is so cute...but he is a horror for attention over the last few days...always wanting attention when im not holding Rhys...very demanding and tiring but wont last forever so all worth it:thumbup: chloe is good with Rhys...:happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

:hi:

2 weeks out, here's some postpartum pics. Not far from pre-pregnancy weight, but NOTHING looks the same. Here is.. the aftermath :haha:

oh.. and some Mila bath pics :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







bath1.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 10









bath2.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 10









PP2.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 10









PP2(2).jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 10









PP2(3).jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Hopes314

MC love those new Rhys pics he is adorable! He looks so small <3 aww


----------



## poppy666

Awww another cutie, Hopes your belly will go back soon :hugs:

MC and Coral yeah was a good day, korben was a bit hard work with being tired n teething :shrug: but thats toddlers for you. Just back from asda and made tea i swear im having an early night.


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> pics for your amusment :happydance:
> 1)tired mummy...excuse the bags girls :haha:
> 2)play time with connor his big bro :happydance:
> 3)grumpy baby frowning :rofl:
> 4)holding mummys finger :awww: cute!!!!!!!!!

Hubba Hubba Cabs!!!!!! xxxxxx
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Shall be putting a chastity belt on Florence to await the gorgeous Rhys's arrival on a white horse!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::yipee::yipee::yipee: Looking good urself if i may say so hunny mmwwaaaaaaaaaaa xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> :hi:
> 
> 2 weeks out, here's some postpartum pics. Not far from pre-pregnancy weight, but NOTHING looks the same. Here is.. the aftermath :haha:
> 
> oh.. and some Mila bath pics :kiss:

Yet another good looking cutie for the ding dong clan :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
love that towel, sooooooooooooooooo cute :awww::awww::awww::awww::awww:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Popsy xxxxx
glad u had a good day sweety, u must be fecking pooped:sleep: I recommend an early night, with a swift sly kick to ur OH when he's asleep poor tired lamb......:angelnot::grr::angelnot: Hope u, Korben and bumpkins are well otherwise. Hugs xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> pics for your amusment :happydance:
> 1)tired mummy...excuse the bags girls :haha:
> 2)play time with connor his big bro :happydance:
> 3)grumpy baby frowning :rofl:
> 4)holding mummys finger :awww: cute!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hubba Hubba Cabs!!!!!! xxxxxx
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Shall be putting a chastity belt on Florence to await the gorgeous Rhys's arrival on a white horse!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::yipee::yipee::yipee: Looking good urself if i may say so hunny mmwwaaaaaaaaaaa xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

imagine the grandkids we'd get from those two cuties!!:happydance: xxx:hugs::kiss: xxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

I'm spamming u guys tonight hehehehehe!!!! xxxxxxxx

Hi Corally hope u and family are well. Loving ur piccies on faceache:happydance::awww::happydance::awww::happydance: xxxxxxx

Puppycat, wanna echo the others ur not out yet sweety. i know its hard and u feel despondent with the neg. But until that af turns up ur not out. big fat huggles xxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:

Hi Jenny i see u at the bottom there, hope all is good with u and bumpkins xxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

Caz WTG on the weight loss hun, that is fabulous news woohoo!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Hope ur well lovely. Hugs xxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:

All DD's BabyD, Damita, Laura, Lew, Eesoja, PK, PJ, Lupeine, Tinkerbell, Sleeping, China, MommyV the biggest, fattest, juiciest and snuggliest of cuddles for u all
XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOX
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:
:flower::hug::flower::hug::flower::hug::flower::hug::flower::hug::flower::hug:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> pics for your amusment :happydance:
> 1)tired mummy...excuse the bags girls :haha:
> 2)play time with connor his big bro :happydance:
> 3)grumpy baby frowning :rofl:
> 4)holding mummys finger :awww: cute!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hubba Hubba Cabs!!!!!! xxxxxx
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Shall be putting a chastity belt on Florence to await the gorgeous Rhys's arrival on a white horse!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::yipee::yipee::yipee: Looking good urself if i may say so hunny mmwwaaaaaaaaaaa xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> imagine the grandkids we'd get from those two cuties!!:happydance: xxx:hugs::kiss: xxxxxxClick to expand...


DING BLOODY DONG!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> MC love those new Rhys pics he is adorable! He looks so small <3 aww

he is really small, i think his bones are made of stone.he is small but heavy.he is tiny compared to what connor was...but i guess he stays a baby for longer :happydance:...your belly looks ok for two weeks PP...welldone you!!:thumbup: and as for the stretchies...its nothing a t-shirt doesnt solve...who cares about a bikini,when you can wear a costume and have a daughter in your life :hugs::kiss: mila is adorable herself :awww: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Please may I join your group? 
The last group I was part of seems to be dying a death at the mo and can really do with some support at the mo!!


----------



## mothercabbage

*skweek35* :wave: hows things :flower: and welcome...:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> pics for your amusment :happydance:
> 1)tired mummy...excuse the bags girls :haha:
> 2)play time with connor his big bro :happydance:
> 3)grumpy baby frowning :rofl:
> 4)holding mummys finger :awww: cute!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hubba Hubba Cabs!!!!!! xxxxxx
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Shall be putting a chastity belt on Florence to await the gorgeous Rhys's arrival on a white horse!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::yipee::yipee::yipee: Looking good urself if i may say so hunny mmwwaaaaaaaaaaa xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> imagine the grandkids we'd get from those two cuties!!:happydance: xxx:hugs::kiss: xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> DING BLOODY DONG!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Click to expand...

:haha: you crack me up mrs! xxxxxxxx


----------



## skweek35

Hey MC. 
I'm doing ok in the situation thanks. 
How are you doing?


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> pics for your amusment :happydance:
> 1)tired mummy...excuse the bags girls :haha:
> 2)play time with connor his big bro :happydance:
> 3)grumpy baby frowning :rofl:
> 4)holding mummys finger :awww: cute!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hubba Hubba Cabs!!!!!! xxxxxx
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Shall be putting a chastity belt on Florence to await the gorgeous Rhys's arrival on a white horse!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::yipee::yipee::yipee: Looking good urself if i may say so hunny mmwwaaaaaaaaaaa xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> imagine the grandkids we'd get from those two cuties!!:happydance: xxx:hugs::kiss: xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> DING BLOODY DONG!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: you crack me up mrs! xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha: XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## puppycat

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Please may I join your group?
> The last group I was part of seems to be dying a death at the mo and can really do with some support at the mo!!

Hey sweetie

I don't think this group will ever die off :haha:

How you doing sweetie?


----------



## phoebe

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Please may I join your group?
> The last group I was part of seems to be dying a death at the mo and can really do with some support at the mo!!

Welcome to the nutty clan skweek35
:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, 
Thanks for the warm welcome. 
I'm just going through a bit of rough patch at the mo TBH. Not that I'm wanting to wish my life away, but Just hoping the next few months fly by!!


----------



## puppycat

What's happening in the next few months chick?


----------



## poppy666

Welcome to the madhouse skweek35 :haha:


Few photo's of today ladies :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0060-1-1.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0082-1-1.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## skweek35

Thanks for listening. I am really sorry to join here on this note but the other ladies just arent replying at the mo. 

OH and I have been trying since I had the mirena removed in March this year. Doc did say if nothing happens in 6 months to visit her - which I did yesterday. A part of me is saying that I should be glad things are going somewhere but the other part of me is scared!!! 
I already know that I have PCOS. Doc has asked me to get cd21 bloods done which I will get done in 2 weeks time. 
I also had to ask OH to get to the doc - that conversation was a bit tense. I am not sure he is happy to get his swimmers tested. He is just not wanting to talk about it at the mo. So planning on leaving that topic for a few weeks - till I get my bloods back. 
Oh and work is really stressful at the mo - I'm a teacher and have the class from hell!! 
Oh and on top of that we are planning our wedding - we need to finalise date and venue - and that will decide whether we continue TTCing now or revert to NTNP till the wedding. 
There is a part of me that wants a baby now but then again I would like to do things the 'proper' way. 
Just so many decisions to be made!! 
Please please can I wake up on Christmas day??


----------



## skweek35

Poppy - he is gorgeous!!


----------



## puppycat

I know how you feel hun (as will a few of the other ladies on here)

I am yet to cross the 'fertility problem' bridge - I'll have been TTC#2 for a year in November but because I have 28day cycles (or within a day/two) I'm on cycle 11 atm. Have had 3, possibly 4, losses. Unsure because I seemed to get lines on tests 2 months in a row so not sure if I naturally have a higher HCG level anyway and get false positives.

OK now I've written that down it just sounds like i'm in denial. Meh.

Drs only know about 2 losses, I went to tell them about #3 and bottled it. I'm scared of knowing that there's something wrong with me.

Sorry girls. I don't know where this came from. Crying now. Such a dumbass.

Hun, please feel free to say what you need here :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

So sorry to hear of your loses!! :hugs:

As you said - sacred to know there is something else wrong with me!! 
As I am already 35 I know my age is against me!!


----------



## puppycat

:hugs:


----------



## skweek35

puppycat said:


> :hugs:

Thanks babe, 

I promise I am not usually like this!! 

as i said just need to get through this patch and will be back to nutty me!!


----------



## phoebe

puppycat said:


> I know how you feel hun (as will a few of the other ladies on here)
> 
> I am yet to cross the 'fertility problem' bridge - I'll have been TTC#2 for a year in November but because I have 28day cycles (or within a day/two) I'm on cycle 11 atm. Have had 3, possibly 4, losses. Unsure because I seemed to get lines on tests 2 months in a row so not sure if I naturally have a higher HCG level anyway and get false positives.
> 
> OK now I've written that down it just sounds like i'm in denial. Meh.
> 
> Drs only know about 2 losses, I went to tell them about #3 and bottled it. I'm scared of knowing that there's something wrong with me.
> 
> Sorry girls. I don't know where this came from. Crying now. Such a dumbass.
> 
> Hun, please feel free to say what you need here :hugs:


Aww sweety's this is the place to air ur fears and hopes. and the same goes to u SK xxxxxx lord knows the girls on here have mopped enough of my tears xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

@SK i too have pcos, suffered a loss b4 i had Florence in june and possibly 2 other losses. Had 21 day test on cycle i fell pregnant on. the results came back borderline. It will happen for u both, i just know it. it did for me and i had no belief or faith in myself either. but just know we are all here for u both and everyone. This has been the best and most supportive bunch of friends i have ever found. So a prob shared is a prob halved okies xxxx
:hugs::hugs::flower::hugs::hugs::flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Welcome to the madhouse skweek35 :haha:
> 
> 
> Few photo's of today ladies :happydance:

Awwww what beautiful piccies Pops :awww::awww::awww: Korben looking munchable and u looking radiant :happydance::hugs::happydance: xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

skweek35 said:


> So sorry to hear of your loses!! :hugs:
> 
> As you said - sacred to know there is something else wrong with me!!
> As I am already 35 I know my age is against me!!

Nothing wrong with ur age hun. I am 39 and managed it :winkwink:


----------



## puppycat

phoebe said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel hun (as will a few of the other ladies on here)
> 
> I am yet to cross the 'fertility problem' bridge - I'll have been TTC#2 for a year in November but because I have 28day cycles (or within a day/two) I'm on cycle 11 atm. Have had 3, possibly 4, losses. Unsure because I seemed to get lines on tests 2 months in a row so not sure if I naturally have a higher HCG level anyway and get false positives.
> 
> OK now I've written that down it just sounds like i'm in denial. Meh.
> 
> Drs only know about 2 losses, I went to tell them about #3 and bottled it. I'm scared of knowing that there's something wrong with me.
> 
> Sorry girls. I don't know where this came from. Crying now. Such a dumbass.
> 
> Hun, please feel free to say what you need here :hugs:
> 
> 
> Aww sweety's this is the place to air ur fears and hopes. and the same goes to u SK xxxxxx lord knows the girls on here have mopped enough of my tears xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> @SK i too have pcos, suffered a loss b4 i had Florence in june and possibly 2 other losses. Had 21 day test on cycle i fell pregnant on. the results came back borderline. It will happen for u both, i just know it. it did for me and i had no belief or faith in myself either. but just know we are all here for u both and everyone. This has been the best and most supportive bunch of friends i have ever found. So a prob shared is a prob halved okies xxxx
> :hugs::hugs::flower::hugs::hugs::flower::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Oh goodness, now i'm gone again. :cry: :haha:


----------



## skweek35

:cry: thanks so much!! 
There is a piece of me that is hopeful that this is my month!! 
I was just a bit to much obsessed with the TTC stuff last month - too much pressure on my body!! 

and now that I am too busy with work I am hoping it takes my mind off TTC!! 
Thanks for the supportive words 
:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

:hugs::hugs::hugs: for PC and skweek35 :hugs::hugs::hugs:


Phoebe think for first time today i actually felt heavily pregnant lol getting old :haha:


skweek35 your not too old sweetie i had korben at 40 and im 41 now so hang in there xx


----------



## skweek35

puppycat said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel hun (as will a few of the other ladies on here)
> 
> I am yet to cross the 'fertility problem' bridge - I'll have been TTC#2 for a year in November but because I have 28day cycles (or within a day/two) I'm on cycle 11 atm. Have had 3, possibly 4, losses. Unsure because I seemed to get lines on tests 2 months in a row so not sure if I naturally have a higher HCG level anyway and get false positives.
> 
> OK now I've written that down it just sounds like i'm in denial. Meh.
> 
> Drs only know about 2 losses, I went to tell them about #3 and bottled it. I'm scared of knowing that there's something wrong with me.
> 
> Sorry girls. I don't know where this came from. Crying now. Such a dumbass.
> 
> Hun, please feel free to say what you need here :hugs:
> 
> 
> Aww sweety's this is the place to air ur fears and hopes. and the same goes to u SK xxxxxx lord knows the girls on here have mopped enough of my tears xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> @SK i too have pcos, suffered a loss b4 i had Florence in june and possibly 2 other losses. Had 21 day test on cycle i fell pregnant on. the results came back borderline. It will happen for u both, i just know it. it did for me and i had no belief or faith in myself either. but just know we are all here for u both and everyone. This has been the best and most supportive bunch of friends i have ever found. So a prob shared is a prob halved okies xxxx
> :hugs::hugs::flower::hugs::hugs::flower::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goodness, now i'm gone again. :cry: :haha:Click to expand...

Join the club!! 
:cry:


----------



## phoebe

puppycat said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel hun (as will a few of the other ladies on here)
> 
> I am yet to cross the 'fertility problem' bridge - I'll have been TTC#2 for a year in November but because I have 28day cycles (or within a day/two) I'm on cycle 11 atm. Have had 3, possibly 4, losses. Unsure because I seemed to get lines on tests 2 months in a row so not sure if I naturally have a higher HCG level anyway and get false positives.
> 
> OK now I've written that down it just sounds like i'm in denial. Meh.
> 
> Drs only know about 2 losses, I went to tell them about #3 and bottled it. I'm scared of knowing that there's something wrong with me.
> 
> Sorry girls. I don't know where this came from. Crying now. Such a dumbass.
> 
> Hun, please feel free to say what you need here :hugs:
> 
> 
> Aww sweety's this is the place to air ur fears and hopes. and the same goes to u SK xxxxxx lord knows the girls on here have mopped enough of my tears xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> @SK i too have pcos, suffered a loss b4 i had Florence in june and possibly 2 other losses. Had 21 day test on cycle i fell pregnant on. the results came back borderline. It will happen for u both, i just know it. it did for me and i had no belief or faith in myself either. but just know we are all here for u both and everyone. This has been the best and most supportive bunch of friends i have ever found. So a prob shared is a prob halved okies xxxx
> :hugs::hugs::flower::hugs::hugs::flower::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goodness, now i'm gone again. :cry: :haha:Click to expand...

:hugs::haha::hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!

Some gorgeous pics of the baby Ding Dong's on here recently  too cute for words!!! Phoebe, MC and Hopes 

Hi Coral, i honestly do not know how you manage to clean your dad's house on top of everything else you do i barely have the motivation to do my own lol Keira's pic on FB are stunning!

Poppy the wedding pics are lovely Korben is so handsome in his suit!

PK im thinking about you all the time and cannot wait to celebrate your BFP so im sending you lots of *babydust*!

PC don't give up yet i didn't even get the evapiest looking hint of a line until 12 dpo, ur not out yet sweetie! *babydust*

Caz wishing you all the best for this cycle hun *babydust*

Babyd hope you are feeling a bit better about things *hugs* ouch siatica hurts!

Laura don't feel bad about your driving test i sat mine 3 times within 8 weeks last year, i passed on the thrid attempt because i think they were sick of me lol get it booked again girl!

China how are you? Hope the 1st tri is being kind to you!

Tink hope you and Lily are keeping well 

Hi and welcome skweek35 

Hope i ain't forgot anyone and if so i didn't mean to, you know i love you all DD's xx
Sorry i ain't been around much girls im just so tired lately and working and keeping the house in order seems to take up all the energy i got lol
Im feeling well enough though just have been geting some strechy pains in my belly and also some stabbing pains in my lady bits haha but im assuming this is normal??? Also the last few days i have had lots of creamy cm (tmi), anybody else get this at this stage? 
xx


----------



## skweek35

poppy666 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: for PC and skweek35 :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Phoebe think for first time today i actually felt heavily pregnant lol getting old :haha:
> 
> 
> skweek35 your not too old sweetie i had korben at 40 and im 41 now so hang in there xx

Thanks hun!! I think the fact that my mother was saying 'Hopefully in 10 years time I will be a grandmother' since I was like 15!! is not helping me!! By the time she was 27 she had 3 chn under 4!! 
Oh and she doesnt know that I am TTCing!! I dont want her to know as she put soo much pressure on my SIL when she knew they were TTCing!! 
Dont need that at the mo!!


----------



## phoebe

Phoebe think for first time today i actually felt heavily pregnant lol getting old 

But ur on the home stretch now lovely :happydance: i felt exactly the same too lol xxx


----------



## puppycat

My family are the opposite SK - my Nan doesn't seem to think I can cope with Laura and so puts me down at every opportunity. One of her favourite phrases is:

'and you want another one...?'

Wish I'd never mentioned it either. Family aye


----------



## skweek35

Oh I still havent told my mom! No way she is going to find out from me till I hit the 12 week mark


----------



## coral11680

Evening girls,

Welcome skweek, make yourself at home here, this is a busy thread and always someone around to talk to, hopefully it won't be too long before you get your bfp lots of :dust:

Hopes you look great for 2 weeks after baby,don't worry your bodywillgrdually get back to normal sweety:hugs: mola is beautiful and love her little towel:awww:

Poppy you and korben look so lovely, hope you are in bed now resting missy :jo:

Hey Phoebe, thanks I love puttin pics of faceache:haha:

Mc, Connor is still so diddy it's cute that he tries to play with Rhys:awww:

Xxx


----------



## phoebe

Hi Jenny :hi:
i had lots cm thru out my pg so its nothing to worry about, just the old hormones and stuff cooking away. but if it does become painful or if ur not happy then see ur gp. And the pains sound perfectly normal too. just sounds like things stretching and moving to accomodate :baby: xx


----------



## skweek35

Hey Coral, where about in Essex are you? I'm in Northfleet, Gravesend


----------



## phoebe

Ladies i am going to have to sign off for the night now. Florence has woken and is in need of feeding and changing. Its been lovely chatting to u all tonight. Will pop back on tom. PC and SK keep ur spirits up, am always about if u need to vent. Nunnites to all my lovelies and big kisses to all LO's xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Night night Phoebe!! 
Thanks for the support 
:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Night Phoebe :hugs:

Coral not in bed yet but will be in an hour when ive had a bath :hugs:

Jenny all normal ligament pains, plus extra yucky CM :nope:


----------



## coral11680

Sk I'm in Thurrock Hun. X


----------



## skweek35

just the other side of the river then! 
:wave:


----------



## pk2of8

Hello my lovelies :hugs:

Sorry I didn't post yest after my appt. Had a busy day. Then I did a post last night and it didn't go through...lost in bnb neverland I suppose. :dohh: and I was so exhausted I couldn't retype it so I went to sleep. Today I've been SOOOOO lazy. Did a bit of cleaning up this morning but then I've just been watching movies all day (literally) and everything has made me cry like a little ninny :cry: even the happy scenes. Pfft. I'm such an idiot :haha: all these shiploads of hormones I'm jabbing myself with. 

Anyyyyywhoooo..........

Hopes, you're looking fab sweetie! Nursing helps to shrink the uterus back to normal too sweetie :thumbup: and Mila is a little stunner :cloud9:

Mc, gorgeous as ever hun!! Love the new avatar pick and Rhys is just perfect!!! so precious this pic of corben with him :kiss:

Poppy sweetie, you look beautiful!!! And Korben is SO adorable!! I'm sure you are exhausted...I agree with phoebs...give dh a swift kick in bed after he's gone to sleep :haha::kiss:

Phoebe dear, Flo is absolutely beautiful!! Loved that little dress :cloud9:

Pc, your time will come again sweetie...don't listen to your nan (or was it your mother?? :blush::dohh:) :winkwink: we love them so much, but sometimes they say pretty ridiculous things to us! :hugs:

Caz, awesome you've lost a stone hun...you're doing great!!! :hugs:

Jenn, thank you sweetie and glad you're doing alright hun. Yes everything you're experiencing is normal :thumbup::hugs:

Sk, welcome to the land of ding dong honey :hugs:

Coral... :blush: I'm such an idiot, I can't remember what you've said now sweetie :dohh: I've had such a hard time remembering things lately...I think it's b/c of the hormones...of course I'm blaming everything on that lately. It's a good enough excuse in my book. :haha: 

And now I cant remember any other posts....:wacko:

Anyway, so my appt yest went very well. We won't trigger early after all, but that's ok. I was a bit disappointed yest, but feeling ok about it now. I'd much rather have a few really good, strong, mature eggies than a lot of immature ones for retrieval. So, doc only measured the biggest ones...7 for now. He said he doesn't like to measure the smaller ones at this point or put a lot of stock in the sizes or how many b/c it doesn't really matter until we get to retrieval and see how many we get out that are fully mature. Anyway, so lining is at 8mm (I think I must have misheard him about the lining last time...so much to take in quickly...) and as I said 7 big follies right now. 3 on the right (17, 16, 16) and 4 on the left (17, 13, 13, 13). I go back on Monday for another scan/bloods. If everything is looking good then we should trigger Monday night for retrieval on wednesday morning and transfer then would likely be next Saturday. Eeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!! My abdomen is swollen and bloated and tender. My ovaries are tender and supposedly will get moreso by next week. :wacko: I'm nauseous off and on, exhausted constantly with non-stop headaches but all for a good cause, right? Oh and let's not forget the bruises all over my belly from the jabs too :dohh: poppy my hat's off to you love, with the jabs. You do what you gotta do, but damn, i'll be glad when I don't have to do it anymore!! Speaking of nausea, I was going to cook some Cuban food for dinner...having dd1 start with browning the ground beef but I'm seriously about to barf from the smell. Don't think I will be able to go in there and cook and it's b/c of these fricking hormones!!! :haha::sick: dh and I need to bd tomorrow and then nothing til retrieval day when dh will have to do a fresh sample...doctor's orders. :haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies,

It looks like things are going pretty good for everyone. Hope all is well.

Pk2 I'm so glad things are moving along. So excited for you. :)


----------



## coral11680

morning dong dongs :hi:

PK I can;t believe you are so close to the egg retrieval:happydance: I can't wait to your tww:happydance: sorry those hormones are causing you havok, but like I said before its good preparation for your pregnancy:haha: I didn't really post anything about me that I remember anyway:haha: big :hug: we are all rooting for you and your dh and behind you all the way:yipee:

I can't believe today is 10 years since 9/11:cry: I remember it like it was yesterday. Chloe was 3 and a half months old and I was living in my MIL in New Jersey. I was upstairs in our room with the baby and DH was downstairs with my SIL. He came up to tell me to put the news on as a plane had crashed into the world trade centre, of course everyone thought it was an accident at first. Then when the other plane hit, we were in total disbelief. Then one tower collapsed, then when the other one did we thought they were replaying the first tower falling. I was so scared. My SIL went to get her daughter from school as we were all in a panic:cry: 
I really hope it is a peaceful day today and nothing happens x


----------



## Damita

Period started early!! AHHH!! I now have to take clomid on CD3 to 7.. I am so annoyed one time I want her to be late!


----------



## skweek35

Morning Ding Dongs, 

TY for all the support last night, Yesterday was just a bit of a scary day for me. I am feeling a lot better today. 

PK - FXed all goes well over the next week!! 

Coral - ditto to that!! Feels like it was just yesterday that it happened!! 
I was still in Cape Town and was working in after school club when a child was sent around to fetch me. The other teachers and I stood around the tellie in a classroom watching as it all unfolded!! 

Damita - boohoo to af arriving!! Good luck with the clomid this month. 

I am hoping the doc gives me clomid sometime soon. We have been TTCing for 6 months, with nothing as yet. Need to get bloods done in 2 weeks time. And OH needs to get his swimmers checked out too. 
I am hoping he get the OK. 
I do have a lot of planning to do today so will be logged in and will check in from time to time. 

Hope you are all well.


----------



## puppycat

Well girls i officially feel like shite on a stick. I'm hoping i feel pants because there's a beanie snuggling but its doubtful i guess.

Pk i am so excited for you. I really hope you get some luck from all this. Hormones are a nightmare but if it's for your forever baby i'm sure you'd walk over hot coals.

9/11 is sad yes, it's just shocking what humans do to each other. Have you seen the film on the planes? I cried. So sad. I wasn't doing anything particularly remarkable, i has just started college and they'd given us a week off so i went to see my mum in her shop. Scary.


----------



## skweek35

PC - I see you use softcups. which one do you use? where do you get them?


----------



## puppycat

I use the instead ones which i think i got from ebay. This is my first month using them but i wanted to try everything!

I use a mooncup for AF too x


----------



## skweek35

I used a mooncup a few years back and found that it leaked. So haven't used it again. Might give it another try if af arrives again. 
I have also used sea sponges for AF. I loved those!! but did find them a bit messy esp when out as you have to rinse them out and reinsert.


----------



## puppycat

It leaked? How odd. Mine fits lovely - I love it!
Apparently there are two sizes though, maybe it was too small (not meaning you're big obviously :haha:)


----------



## mothercabbage

pk2of8 said:


> Hello my lovelies :hugs:
> 
> Sorry I didn't post yest after my appt. Had a busy day. Then I did a post last night and it didn't go through...lost in bnb neverland I suppose. :dohh: and I was so exhausted I couldn't retype it so I went to sleep. Today I've been SOOOOO lazy. Did a bit of cleaning up this morning but then I've just been watching movies all day (literally) and everything has made me cry like a little ninny :cry: even the happy scenes. Pfft. I'm such an idiot :haha: all these shiploads of hormones I'm jabbing myself with.
> 
> Anyyyyywhoooo..........
> 
> Hopes, you're looking fab sweetie! Nursing helps to shrink the uterus back to normal too sweetie :thumbup: and Mila is a little stunner :cloud9:
> 
> Mc, gorgeous as ever hun!! Love the new avatar pick and Rhys is just perfect!!! so precious this pic of corben with him :kiss:
> 
> Poppy sweetie, you look beautiful!!! And Korben is SO adorable!! I'm sure you are exhausted...I agree with phoebs...give dh a swift kick in bed after he's gone to sleep :haha::kiss:
> 
> Phoebe dear, Flo is absolutely beautiful!! Loved that little dress :cloud9:
> 
> Pc, your time will come again sweetie...don't listen to your nan (or was it your mother?? :blush::dohh:) :winkwink: we love them so much, but sometimes they say pretty ridiculous things to us! :hugs:
> 
> Caz, awesome you've lost a stone hun...you're doing great!!! :hugs:
> 
> Jenn, thank you sweetie and glad you're doing alright hun. Yes everything you're experiencing is normal :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Sk, welcome to the land of ding dong honey :hugs:
> 
> Coral... :blush: I'm such an idiot, I can't remember what you've said now sweetie :dohh: I've had such a hard time remembering things lately...I think it's b/c of the hormones...of course I'm blaming everything on that lately. It's a good enough excuse in my book. :haha:
> 
> And now I cant remember any other posts....:wacko:
> 
> Anyway, so my appt yest went very well. We won't trigger early after all, but that's ok. I was a bit disappointed yest, but feeling ok about it now. I'd much rather have a few really good, strong, mature eggies than a lot of immature ones for retrieval. So, doc only measured the biggest ones...7 for now. He said he doesn't like to measure the smaller ones at this point or put a lot of stock in the sizes or how many b/c it doesn't really matter until we get to retrieval and see how many we get out that are fully mature. Anyway, so lining is at 8mm (I think I must have misheard him about the lining last time...so much to take in quickly...) and as I said 7 big follies right now. 3 on the right (17, 16, 16) and 4 on the left (17, 13, 13, 13). I go back on Monday for another scan/bloods. If everything is looking good then we should trigger Monday night for retrieval on wednesday morning and transfer then would likely be next Saturday. Eeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!! My abdomen is swollen and bloated and tender. My ovaries are tender and supposedly will get moreso by next week. :wacko: I'm nauseous off and on, exhausted constantly with non-stop headaches but all for a good cause, right? Oh and let's not forget the bruises all over my belly from the jabs too :dohh: poppy my hat's off to you love, with the jabs. You do what you gotta do, but damn, i'll be glad when I don't have to do it anymore!! Speaking of nausea, I was going to cook some Cuban food for dinner...having dd1 start with browning the ground beef but I'm seriously about to barf from the smell. Don't think I will be able to go in there and cook and it's b/c of these fricking hormones!!! :haha::sick: dh and I need to bd tomorrow and then nothing til retrieval day when dh will have to do a fresh sample...doctor's orders. :haha:

:hugs: for the symptoms :flower: Rhys's big brother is connor...weve not met poppys korben yet...but when we get a new..bigger car im going to get OH to drop me off for the weekend :tease:poppy!!! :rofl: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Damita sorry the witch got you, but got everything crossed with the Clomid sweetie :dust::dust::dust:

PK this week is going to be an exciting week for you and i cant wait for the tww, no pressure :haha: [-o&lt;[-o&lt; your blessed with your BFP this month :hugs:

Coral we was in Ibiza when the 9/11 happened and all we did all day was watch the coverage on TV. Must admit was scared going on the plane 4 days later to come home.

Hope everyone else is well and baby ding dongs are behaving :p


----------



## poppy666

* for the symptoms  Rhys's big brother is connor...weve not met poppys korben yet...but when we get a new..bigger car im going to get OH to drop me off for the weekend poppy!!!  xxxxx*

:haha: yeah you can have tent in my back yard cos its cleaner than my house :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls dinner on the go today is beef yum yum i am starving weather her is dull x x x PLEASE KEEP THIS TRUCK MOVING AND SHOW OUR SUPPORT!!!
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9612;
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9604; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9617; 9/11 VICTIMS & THEIR FAMILIES &#9617;&#9617; &#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9617; &#9617;&#9617; WE WILL NEVER FORGET &#9617;&#9617;&#9617; &#9617; &#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612;
&#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@)(@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9624;
TO ALL WHO LOST LOVED ONES AND TO THE HERO'Ss dull x x x


----------



## poppy666

Just copied it caz for my fb :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

lol poppy...ill dig out the sleeping bags :rofl: xxx


----------



## pk2of8

Morning sweeties! :hugs:

:dohh::dohh::dohh: see, MC, I told ya it was those dang hormones. I was thinking Connor when I typed it (hence starting with the "c") and I didnt even notice the rest came out to be corben. I'm such an idiot :haha: sorry about that :blush::hugs:

Regal, how are you now sweetie? Any progress? testing? :hugs:

Thank you coral, poppy, pc, sk...it's all so nerve-wracking. I'm trying not to think about it too much or else I get too anxious and worked up. If we have retrieval on wed, I'll defo be off work wed, but I'm also thinking of taking off on thur. I'm back and forth about it. I don't know how much the retrieval will affect me. Some women I've talked too have been fine and others have needed as couple of days to recover :shrug: 

9/11-- it was very scary and so terribly sad. It was amazing to see how the country pulled together after such a tragic event and made me very proud to see the American flag flying literally everywhere. I was getting ready for my ballet lesson when it happened and had the same reaction as you girls...shock, fear. Cell service was dead for hours b/c the lines were so jammed up. it was a surreal time, for sure.


----------



## mothercabbage

no worries Pk..he's been called all sorts lately:haha:...ive got tired mummy head! lol...called him chloe the other day...hes not even a girl!! :rofl: xxxx


----------



## skweek35

lol, I so know what you mean!! I have a new class of 26 Year 4's (8 turning 9 year old) and I keep calling kids by other names! Esp when I am tired at the end of the week!! 
:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Lol mc...I do that ALL the time with my kids...get them all mixed up. Sometimes I even stumble through all 4 names before landing on the right one, purely b/c there's no other names in the family left to use it seems :dohh::haha:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: i go through all the names when trying to tell one off...


----------



## skweek35

I do exactly the same PK and poppy - I have 3 boys in my class who are all cousins - I land up going through all 3 names - usually the last name is the one I am trying to talk to or tell off! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Helllllllloooooooooooooo DD's!!!!!!! back from camping, n I'm shattered.

Well well well, I see we have a new member! :wave: Welcome to Team Ding Dong Skweek! glad to have you aboard. I'm Dr Tink :haha: we have a varied expertise here at the clinic, we shall get you knocked up soon :haha: 

Seriously though, its lovely to have a new member, really hope you will find our thread supportive. These guys are the best!!!!! I live in the neighbouring village to Coral, so quite close to you also. So sorry your having such a tough time :hugs: x

Everyone else, hoping your all good! I vaguely retained a little info but I'm not gonna attempt a catch up post. Instead I'm gonna be about much more this week, nothing planned except an appointment at GOSH etc. Missed my BnB time :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Tink love your avatar piccy, hope camping went well :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Pops!!!!!!!! Awww how cute did Korben look in his little suit!!!!!!! :awww: thanks for posting a pic. You scrubbed up good also Mrs! yes good camping trip, Lily loved it, and it was nice to be out of the old roteine. Everything is caked in mud though :haha: I have to clean my youngest's school shoes now, he wore them there without me knowing! brand new :growlmad: naughty little pickle he is :haha: x


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Dr Tink!! heehee Yes would be great if you could help get me knocked up!! :haha: 

Hope your camping trip was really good!!


----------



## skweek35

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey Pops!!!!!!!! Awww how cute did Korben look in his little suit!!!!!!! :awww: thanks for posting a pic. You scrubbed up good also Mrs! yes good camping trip, Lily loved it, and it was nice to be out of the old roteine. Everything is caked in mud though :haha: I have to clean my youngest's school shoes now, he wore them there without me knowing! brand new :growlmad: naughty little pickle he is :haha: x

:haha: :haha: just imagine if he went to an old fashioned school!! :haha: he would be outside the head masters office cleaning those schools in the morning! hehe


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh naughty little bugger :haha: yeah i didnt look too bad considering im preggo lol, but found it tiring


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: just realised I said my youngest :rofl: Obviously not anymore :haha: youngest child anyhow! 

Yes we shall get you knocked up in no time Skweep :) here's some Ding Dong dust on your cycle to get your started :dust: what's the plan this cycle? will you use any aids? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Skweep? :haha: I'm tired sorry x


----------



## skweek35

HAHA no worries. 
firstly I think I need to try relax as much as poss - not going to be easy as school is back - I'm a year 4 teacher! 
I will use digi OPK's again this month - love seeing that smiley face!! 
planning on getting my hands on preseed too this month! 
I tried a lot of things last month - BBT, OPK's, reflexology & attempted Chinese herbs - they were awfull!!


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all hope you are all ok??

I have been lurking but nothing much to say at the moment 
But Hi to Skweek welcome hope you get your BFP soon

Hey tink glade you had fun camping we got back from Clacton on friday went away for Mckenzie's birthday. Where did you go?

Hey poppy how are you? Korben looks so cute in his suit I think the one I got for Mckenzie for wedding is the same but lilac 

PK glade everything is going in the right direction and I hope you are ok

Umm and everyone else hope you are all ok

MC how is little Rhys?/
Hopes hope you are ok and little Mila is ok
Pheobe little Florence is gorgeous


----------



## pk2of8

Hiya tink :hugs: so glad you had a good time camping sweetie and glad you're back. I was missing you here :kiss:

Poppy, how you today sweetie? :hugs:

Sk, sounds like a good plan! :thumbup:

I'm just lazing around again :dohh: not feeling too great. Dh being a twat today in a pissy mood. Pfft. You'd think he's the one on hormones and not me. :haha: back to church in an hour then more relaxing tonight and back to RE in the am!! :happydance: hoping for more good news!!


----------



## skweek35

Thanks PK. 

Good luck and FXed for tomorrows appointment!


----------



## poppy666

Im good PK hugs for you :hugs:

SB hope your ok sweetie you sound down :hugs::kiss:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey Poppy na I ok thanks just got lots to do still for wedding and been a bit bored today :-( 

Little man is no longer my baby, time is going way too fast :-(, he is so grown up chatting away and knows what he is doing. Can't believe he is now 2 can't go to a couple of toddler groups now so got to decide what I am going to do during the week now, he is too old for the under 2s group and I am too old for the young parents group now, so guess feeling a bit lost really nothing really to look forward to each week as I made quite a lot of friends in those groups.


----------



## poppy666

Surely he can go to another group he's only 2? Ive got korben in anything maybe 
i could try look for something :shrug:


----------



## babydream

Hello DDs!!!

Hope you all ok, i've been lurking for the past couple of days, lets see what a remember...

Welcome SK, you'll get all the support you need here, we'll get you knocked up in no time lol

Pk, i'm sorry you struggling with the hormones but hopefully it's nearly over hunni, i can't wait for your TWW, we are all rooting for you and crossing everything we possibly can. (ttc girls don't cross legs! lol )xx Good luck with appointment tomorrow xx

Poppy, you looked stunning at the wedding and Korben was a real cutie in his suit. You did look tired though hope you had a good rest since xx

MC, love the avatar and the fb pics, hope family ok xx

Tink, glad to hear your camping was fun, hope all ok and good luck with gosh app xx

Coral, you ok hunni, great pics on fb, beautiful kids you've got xx

Damita sorry for af, good luck with clomid xx

PC, you got a cold hunni? Hope it's getting better, still no sign of af? Good good, will you test again soon? xx

Jenny, hope all ok hunni, you've been working a lot lately eh? xx

CG, how is it going hunni? Is your mum a bit better? xx

SB, glad you had a good holiday, children grow fast, lo is not really a baby anymore lol Hopefully there will be one on the way soon x Good luck with the wedding planning xx

Regal Peas, you ok hun??

Caz, well done for loosing so much weight, i believe it helps hun, as soon as i lost a stone i got preggo, typical now i'll get fat again lol I don't really mind though xx

Hopes, Mila is gorgeous and you are doing well, seems like you'll get back to your shape very quickly, lucky girl xx

Omg, anyone else??????? Sorry i don't remember any more xx

Asfm, i'm very tired lately. Had a night shift last night and it went well but i have to get use to it again, hopefully will have some more work next week. I'm getting fatter each day, took a 16wk bump pic today but it's for no show lol My upper belly is really big, round and hard, what the hell????? I look like 7-8months at least!!! It's not helping of course that my sis took me to Harvester today and ate a whole rocky horror myself lol Pig!!!!!!! anyway...love you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Oh shit!!! Sorry phoebe, i missed you out...Hope all ok lovely, Flo looks gorgeous, defo will be a heartbreaker. 

Laura, i haven't seen you here lately, hope you are not still feeling down about your driving test. Hope all ok hun xx

Ok, now is there anyone else i missed?????????????????????????


----------



## babydream

I'm an avocado!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait for this baby to kick the crap out of me lol


----------



## poppy666

Just let it all out babydream you cant hide the bump now :haha: and yes i went to bed after 11 but flaming bathroom visits drive me mad :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Happy 16th week :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

just a quickie as I'm off to bed:sleep:

Tink welcome back to ding dong land, glad the camping trip went well:thumbup: was whats her face there?:haha:

babyd lets see the new bump pic then! hope the night shifts are not too hard work for you hun. Glad to hear your appetite is back :cake::haha:

pk good luck for tomorrow sweetie :hugs:

SB glad you had a nice time away celebrating Mackenzies birthday, happy belated birthday to him :cake:

skweek, hats off to you :howdy: not sure I could handle a full class of kids:haha: preseed is good, but I personally fell pregnant the first month I tried conceive plus, also a few others too I think.

who am I missing? sorry if I did, falling asleep now though, see you tomorrow :hi: xx


----------



## puppycat

No sign of AF yet hun. Due Tuesday so only a day and a few hours to go. No cramps or anything as yet. maybe she's teasing me. Going to test FMU with Superdrug. Night girls x


----------



## babydream

Night night coral and puppycat, tons of luck for the morning testing hunni, i'll try to come on early to have a look at the result xxxx

Poppy, glad you are more rested now hun ;)

Well...you asked for it!!!!!!!!! here is my bump at 16wks in my mat jeans lol

I can just hear all of you gasping right now lol
 



Attached Files:







16weeks.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## poppy666

Swap bumps :haha: its a cute little bump :happydance:


----------



## babydream

Cute little bump???????????? Poppy have you seen a woman with a bump like this at 16wks with FIRST child???? How the hell did this happen???? By the times i give birth i won't be able to walk but roll into the hospital, blimey!!


----------



## poppy666

lol my friends babysitter started showing early with her first too :haha:

I dont know what this one is doing but her feet are pushing against my pubic bone atm and her head is digging my rib :growlmad: she's generally using my left hip as a spring board, but not tonight arghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## babydream

Well, I'm seriously concerned about my bump. I'll have to try to lay off carbs and eat soups and salads instead. All I shove into my mouth is bread, bagel, pizza and pasta. But that's what I fancy. My mum was massive when she was preggo with me and my friend put on 40kgs with her pregnancy. I was shocked and swore to myself to never do that. Now look at me!!! At this rate, I would be happy just to have stretch marks and not to have my stomach actually split!!! Ok, moan and rant away, sorry it's my stupid fault I got out of control since ms stopped and I'm pissed off with myself. Plus this sciatica shitty pain is getting on my nerves! Ugh! 

Poppy your little madam will be a gymnast lol I can imagine how much fun she's having in the fluid. Only mummy doesn't enjoy it much lol xx

I'll read my book a bit hope it get more interesting as so far it's really boring but give it another chapter or two. Night night popsy xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh sweetie im sure your appetite will calm down, they say you only eat or crave what your body needs or lacking, you'll lose the weight once :baby: is born dont beat yourself up about what your eating. Nighty night :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Can't feckin sleep. Shoot me now please


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey poppy yer we go to other groups they f under 5s but he loves playing with older children but have to watch like a hauk as does get pushed quite alot bless him 
At the moment he is playing with his new car garage which was kierans, kieran re painted it mckenzie loves it! Right off to make a cup of tea will catch up in a bit


----------



## puppycat

Bfn
Going back to sleep now


----------



## babyhopes2010

happy 31 weeks to me and poppy :happydance: baby is measuring way ahead but thought i wouldnt cheat and stick to my orignial due date :haha:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: PC.

I'm off to get my clomid in 30 mins.. quite excited!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: for clomid *damita* xxxxxxxx

*babydream*..loving the bump...you gonna take on hopes mega bump title me thinks :tease: kiddin' its cute...so small...wait until the last few weeks...HUGE!!!!!!!!! :hugs::kiss:

:wave: everyone else..getting ready for Rhys's hearing test...then going to mothers!! :happydance: catch you all laters..

oooo and* tink*...love your avatar and missed your posts :hugs::kiss::friends: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs:* PC* for :bfn: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning DD's :flower:

Lazy morning :thumbup: recovering from weekend, back is killing! 

Sorry for the bfn PC :cry: :hugs: what test was it? :hugs: your not out yet, late implantation? :shrug: you never know :thumbup: fx :dust: x

Damita, :dust: on your clomid :dust: I'm excited too! :happydance: x

MC missed you also misses :hugs: :kiss: Gorge photos of you both! hope the test goes fine and you have a nice day with your ma x

Coralista, later this week ok? shall we keep an eye out on the weather? also do you fancy swimming with the babies sometime? I dunno how you feel about water :shrug: x

Poppy, did you sleep ok? hope she quietened down for you x

Babydream, I was exactly the same with my first baby. Big bump and craving carbs all the time. I had a large baby boy :winkwink: You have a lovely bump and i see no fat anywhere, what you talking about? :shrug: :hugs: x

PK, missed you too honey :hugs: I'm so very excited for you. Is DH being any better for you? he better be ... :haha: x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girl but i haven't felt it all the way through and now i just feel like shite. At least i know i can dose myself up now. Was a superdrug test Tink x


----------



## babydream

good morning all,

PC :hugs: for bfn hunni, i can imagine you couldn't sleep all night you poor thing. I would tell you to relax but i know you'd tell me to feck off cause it's easier said than done. We know how you feel lovely, we all had these shitty days, i felt like this most of the months for nearly 3years. Don't get too down hunni, treat yourself to something nice today, it's not all over yet as Tink said it might be late implantation. Thinking of you, hope you catch up on some rest xx

Hi Mc, have a lovely day at your mum's, hope all ok with family :kiss:

Damita, :happydance: for clomid finally, so exciting xx

PK, hope all ok lovely, this is a very exciting week for you, so it is for us lol :happydance:

Tink, hi hunni, enjoying your lazy morning??? lol :winkwink:

Well, i stepped on the scale this morning and it showed 68.4kg. I weighed 64kg when ms started to feel better and food stayed down. I have done some research and yes tink, women crave mostly carbs with boys. I'm thinking now that i might be having a huge boy too. I try to eat fresh fruit and veg but as soon as i have a piece of fruit my stomach doesn't feel right and need some carbs to calm it down :shrug: I do look huge IMO and it doesn't help that my effing tall, slim and gorgeous sister is on my case and telling me i need to be careful cause i'll be enormous :cry: Anyway, i've been having weird dreams about babies for the past few night...twins. Every dream was about twins. It might be cause of my book, the family have 5ys old twins :shrug: Last night in my dream, i helped Edward Cullen deliver twins but i saw the two big baby boys laying on a table with embilical cords both without a woman in sight. I told him to cut the cords quickly. I hope the babies were just asleep cause they didn't move at all and i feared that they were dead. I don't know. Scary. Well, i know i am not having twins lol 

Anyway, i stop the novel now...I'm gonna try to make some leek and potato soup today. Anyone knows a simple and yummy way to make it???


----------



## coral11680

morning all :hi:

:hug: for bfn puppycat, don't worry you'll get there but know how disappointing seeing a bfn is,x

babyd your bump is lovely not big for 16 weeks at all hun, don't worry yourself about the weight gain :hugs: as for the dreams so weird. I had dreams about having a boy and girl but had a "feeling" it was a girl form the beginning:shrug:

Tink, I love the water but the thought of stepping into a swimsuit scares me :argh::haha: maybe we could meet Wednesday? I'm busy Thursday and Friday. x

Damita excited for your first round of clomid :yipee:

MC have fun at your Mums and catch up when you get home :hugs:

not much new for me, might pop out in a few but nothing exciting xx


----------



## puppycat

Google it sweetie. My nan makes it in the microwave x


----------



## poppy666

babyhopes2010 said:


> happy 31 weeks to me and poppy :happydance: baby is measuring way ahead but thought i wouldnt cheat and stick to my orignial due date :haha:

:haha: thought they put you a week ahead, but happy 31wks too :happydance:

Damita exciting month ahead for you got everything crossed this helps loads :dust::dust::dust:

PC huge hugs lovely :hugs::hugs:

MC hope all goes well at Rhys's appointment :kiss:

Tink have yourself a lazy day after your busy weekend :kiss:

BD weird dream :haha: i craved carbs with Rhys, put 3 stone on but still lost it all after he was born... he was 7lb 14oz so not too big :hugs:

Coral have a lazy day like me :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is well xx

Nothing here just getting bigger and peeing every hour :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poppy666 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> happy 31 weeks to me and poppy :happydance: baby is measuring way ahead but thought i wouldnt cheat and stick to my orignial due date :haha:
> 
> :haha: thought they put you a week ahead, but happy 31wks too :happydance:
> 
> Damita exciting month ahead for you got everything crossed this helps loads :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> PC huge hugs lovely :hugs::hugs:
> 
> MC hope all goes well at Rhys's appointment :kiss:
> 
> Tink have yourself a lazy day after your busy weekend :kiss:
> 
> BD weird dream :haha: i craved carbs with Rhys, put 3 stone on but still lost it all after he was born... he was 7lb 14oz so not too big :hugs:
> 
> Coral have a lazy day like me :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone else is well xx
> 
> Nothing here just getting bigger and peeing every hour :haha:Click to expand...

they say 2 weeks infront but nhs wont change the dates from my 8 weeks scan:growlmad:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

Welcome Skweek!! :hugs:

Big:hugs:to you PC

Poppy, you & Korben looked so cute in your photo:thumbup:

MC, good luck and I love your avitar pic:thumbup:

Hey Tink,Coral and Phoebe...hope you ladies are doing well and your little ladies:hugs:

Pk & Damita:happydance::happydance: exciting week for you too:hugs:

Caz, :dust:to you...I think you get a medal for the most Bding in a cycle:haha: Fx'd for you girly:hugs:

BabyD...my sweet friend...you are not fat!! you look great at 16wks. 

SB,Regal,Jenny,MommyV,Hopes and all the DD's :hugs:

asfm, school has started back, and all my classes are online. Its been hard getting into a routine, but I think I have finally gotten it. MS/Nausea has eased off a lot. As long as I eat a filling meal I am good all day long. No more snacking for me. I seem to get full faster which is strange:shrug: Oh, my mother is doing great after her surgery...YAY!!! I will be lurking a lot, nothing too exciting going on with me. I have another appointment next Tuesday to her the HB, but that's about it.

TTFN:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Glad to hear your mum doing well and your ms is under control :hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

babyhopes2010 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> happy 31 weeks to me and poppy :happydance: baby is measuring way ahead but thought i wouldnt cheat and stick to my orignial due date :haha:
> 
> :haha: thought they put you a week ahead, but happy 31wks too :happydance:
> 
> Damita exciting month ahead for you got everything crossed this helps loads :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> PC huge hugs lovely :hugs::hugs:
> 
> MC hope all goes well at Rhys's appointment :kiss:
> 
> Tink have yourself a lazy day after your busy weekend :kiss:
> 
> BD weird dream :haha: i craved carbs with Rhys, put 3 stone on but still lost it all after he was born... he was 7lb 14oz so not too big :hugs:
> 
> Coral have a lazy day like me :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone else is well xx
> 
> Nothing here just getting bigger and peeing every hour :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> they say 2 weeks infront but nhs wont change the dates from my 8 weeks scan:growlmad:Click to expand...

I think if you know when you concieved its just gonna be a big baby :argh:


----------



## pk2of8

Hey my sweeties just a quick post before I have to run into work...I'm so freakin excited now but also scared to death!!!! 

Appt went great this morning!! 7 biggest follies measuring at 21, 21, 20 on left and 22, 20, 20, 20 on the right!!! I missed the lining measure but doc said looks beautiful. So retrieval scheduled for wed am at 7:30!!!!!!! Eeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!!!!!! Transfer will be Saturday!! I trigger tonight at 8pm. Oh my God I can't believe it! Dh was excited this morning too and that's a first!! He's been pretty anxious and reserved until now so it thrills me even more to see him excited! :happydance: I'm so freaked out and just over the moon we're finally here!!! Wow!!! I've decided I'm going to take wed, thur and Monday off work so I'll work fri before transfer then have sat, sun and mon for self-imposed bed rest. I want to give babies time to implant before work. Pray lots girls!! Then starting next week, doc says no sex and only light activity until preg is confirmed by bloods!! Omg I can't believe it!!


----------



## poppy666

Fantastic news PK noooooooooooooooooooooooo lifting or anything from saturday give those babies best chance of sticking :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Not too good news my end, the taxi driver who raped Gage changed his not guilty plea last monday to guilty and got 3 months :growlmad: how they justify that i dont know, but Gage is so upset :cry:


----------



## babydream

Great news pk, i'm so happy that all is going well, i'm literally grinning lol

CG, glad ms has eased off a lot and your mum is doing fine. Back to school eh? have fun! lol

Poppy i just read your fb status, bloody hell the sick pig got a very unfair and light sentence. I'd kill him with my bear hands the *******!!!!! Hope ds is ok, must be very upset and disappointed. hugs xxxx


----------



## babydream

Are you girls ok at the North and West of UK??? Heard the bitchy Katia is hitting there soon. Stay safe xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks BD he worked with the public he should of got more for just that nevermind raping DS, Gage will be ok, but he still wont go in a taxi on his own.

Im in the North west and its really windy atm...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well went back the gym today walked there done my work out and walked back really enjoyed it felt like i have never been away ha pk that's brill news hun not long now wwwoopp x x x


----------



## babydream

Aww poppy, no surprise there, i wouldn't go into a cab after that. i hope they took at least the pig's taxi licence???? Outragous. I really feel for Gage hunni, hope he'll be ok and not traumatised by this for the rest of his life. I was attacked one night on the tube in London after work and the guy hit me inside a minicab office. The dispather wouldn't call the police for me so i did but never caught the guy as he ran away. I was lucky i went into the office though cause a few meters from that was a dark alley he could've pushed me into and rape me and kill me with the knife he showed me on the tube. That's when i bought my first car and never took public transport in the evenings since. But he lived in the area and i never felt safe looking around all the time if i see him again. xx

Caz, well done for your workout, i miss the gym xx

It's very windy here too though, i'm scared my windows would smash in any minute x


----------



## poppy666

Thats terrible babydream and even more so because he wasnt caught, you would be always looking over your shoulder :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Oh poppy that's horrible news about gage's attacker. I swear the justice system is so screwed up, it's just disgusting to me. Massive :hug: for you and Gage sweetie. 

Oh and don't worry poppy love, I won't be doing any lifting for weeks to come if it means giving those babies a good chance!!! :thumbup::hugs:

Thank you as well babyd and caz :kiss:


----------



## puppycat

Seriously if my nipple itches anymore i'm going to chop it off!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

:rofl:


----------



## China girl

Puppy....sounds like you need wash it!!!:haha::haha:

Poppy :hugs: to you and Gage. Do you guys have a sex offender registry like we have in the states or something similar?? You know what, that taxi driver is going to get his...it might not be now....but he will get his!!!


----------



## puppycat

Lol, I just put some moisturising cream on, seems to have chilled a bit. Stupid thing!


----------



## coral11680

PK great news so exciting that in just a few days you could have your beanie or beanies snuggling up for nine months :yipee:, what did u decide in the end? How many embryos will u transfer? X

Poppy so sorry to hear about gage's attacker getting off so easily, it is so sickened how soft our justice system is :growlmad: hope gage is ok Hun :hugs:

Sorry I have forgot everything else big hugs to all my ding dongs :hug:


----------



## coral11680

China glad the ms has eased off and good luck with school

Puppy leave your :holly: alone!:haha:


----------



## puppycat

Coral it's hard to leave them alone, i'm boiling, sat in just pants... well they're just hanging there in front of me itching... :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

CG yes we have one but it dont mention it on the letter :wacko: Gage going to ring victim support tomorrow to see why the hell he got such a short sentence :growlmad:

Thanks Coral :hugs: think PK is having all 3 inplanted yikessssssssssssss :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

OMG PK im so frigging excited for you!!! Im going to pray for you non stop but im sure you won't even need my prayers 

Poppy terrible news about Gage's attacker *hugs*

BabyD i only work 30 hours a week but my shift pattern is all over the place :-( only have to work until Thursday then i am off for 11 days. . . yeeha!!!

Hope everyone is well, love you all DD's xxx


----------



## poppy666

I need my lungs back arghh forgot when do babys drop down?


----------



## puppycat

Here come the cramps so i guess she's on her way. I look really bloated too


----------



## China girl

puppycat said:


> Here come the cramps so i guess she's on her way. I look really bloated too

:hug:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy love the pics of you and korben all dressed up. adorable!

damita sorry about af but so excited for your clomid!

pk cant wait for your tww this time ahh!! fx! i have a good feeling

tink glad your camping went well, love the new avatar pic lily is amazing <3

puppycat :hugs: dont give up yet you never know! you should be due for that bfp though huh :)

i know i missed lots of people but i just scanned back through things briefly. hello to the new member, its exciting to have an extra person its been a while since we've had one i think!

as for me, not much going on. sore bbs tooo much milk. had my 2 wk postpartum appointment today, basically was just the midwife apologizing for my disaster-labor. lol. and her trying to get OH and i to agree to more birth control. Shes really afraid we will conceive again before two years is up and risk uterine rupture from csec and bandl's ring. She did scare me today but OH won't budge hes so agains birth control because his mom was unable to conceive after quitting it and blah blah. Anyway we've been using condoms for 5 years successfully and I guess thats what we will continue to do. It was the plan all along but the midwife just scared me a little today I guess. She was talking to me about the Bandl's ring and how dangerous it was to me and baby and that she wishes they would have detected it sooner and/or not allowed me to labor at home for DAYS. <--still does make me angry that they allowed that!

Anyway all is well here otherwise and I'm really not stressing about it all anymore, I'm glad its over and I think that experience alone is sufficient birth control for OH and i for quite some time! Mila is doing well but I think she has colic or gas or whatever. In the afternoons she stays up for sometimes 3+ hours after a feeding and screams until her whole little body turns red and hot. She breaks my heart :( We looked in the little "owners manual" :haha: that the pediatrician gave us about common problems and it seems pretty textbook of colic, so we went and got the simethicone drops that the "owners manual" suggested and they seem to be working, the book says 3-4 times a day but the box from the medicine says up to 12 times a day as needed. We've been sorta just feeding her and then burping and seeing how she feels and then deciding if the drops are necessary after that feed. They do seem to be helping, not a miracle of course but makes her much more manageable and the drops do make her burp like crazy so I'm pretty sure she does have a lot of trapped air poor thing :( I have another pediatrician appointment in 2 weeks for her regular 1 month check up so I'll likely wait til then to talk to dr as long as things seem to be managing with the drops. Shes still snoozing with me mostly, as much as I prefer her sleep in her pack n play or crib with the movement monitor, I do enjoy cuddling her. Shes sleeping in her bouncer right now so things are maybe? improving. I dont care anymore, if she wants to cuddle with me then I am happy to be there to cuddle her while she sleeps in my arms <3


----------



## China girl

WOW Hopes:hugs:

I just had to google Bandl's ring to get educated. I never heard of it.

But I am glad you and Mila are doing well.


----------



## puppycat

I actually didnt test yesterday morning, i tested at like 1am the night before so haven't tested since 12dpo. Wonder if AF will come?!

Hopes poor little bubs. Laura suffered with Colic too. Lucky you getting a manual tho!


----------



## pk2of8

Hey coral :hugs: poppy's right, I think we've settled on doing 3 for transfer. Just to increase our chances of having any pregnancy at all. Not expecting them all to take but hoping at least 1 will. :kiss:

Thank you hopes and jenn, poppy and pc :kiss: jenn, I will take all the prayers I can possibly get...never too many, and yours are more than welcome sweetie :hugs:

As to the whole :holly: nipple situation.....mine HURT like crazy. Sorry for the tmi girls...:haha: normally they're pretty sensitive and (again) must be all these freaking hormones :dohh: but my nipples (not my boobies) just HURT and I can't stand for dh to touch them right now! It's crazy!! And they're like... Bigger??? Dh looked at me the other day when I was changing and said, "my goodness baby, your nipples sure do look 'prominent' today!" :haha: so like what the heck??? :dohh::haha:


----------



## coral11680

puppycat hope af stays clear for you:winkwink:

Hopes, glad the mylacon drops are helping baby Mila, there isn't much more you can do really, other than make sure she burps good after feeding which you seem to be doing. Hopefully it wont last long. :hugs: I'm going back on contraception soon but not sure what yet I want something long term and hate taking the pill. I'm either going for the implant or the mirena IUS.

PK thats great and I would do the same, you def want to have the max chance of success. It would be lovely to have twins too:happydance: Those hormones do funny things dont they. Since I've stopped BF my boobies and nipples have shrunk and its so depressing:cry::haha:

China I"m excited for your next appointment to hear baby HB:cloud9::happydance:

Hey Jenny, hope you are getting plenty of rest in between working hun:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey honeypots! :hugs: 

Just a quicky before I run a round house and get sorted to go hospital this afternoon.

Hopes, just a thought but was it you who said you were lactose intollerant? or some sort of problem around that nature? Just wondering if Mila might benefit from a trial of Lactase drops. Lots of babies that aren't actually lactose intollerant do have milder forms of intollerance causing colic. Lily has lactase drops, its helped the colic a lot. Perhaps ask your doctor if you think it might help? Stoopid DH has forgot to post your sudocreme :haha: I'll do it today for you to try. There's a little extra 'free gift' in there also, PG tips tea bags for you to try! I can't remeber if you said you had tried a proper english tea x

Jenny, great to hear from you honey, those long shifts really are awful aren't they! :hugs: agreed with Coral, make sure your resting enough. hope your ok x

PK, ouchy nips :hugs: horrible isn't it? hoping it wont last for you ... unless of course they hurt because of pregnancy at last! Prayers still flying up for you :hugs: x

Coral, might have to leave our walk till next week then if ok by you? I have a mountain of muddy washing from camp, a house that looks like a bomb has hit it, and also have a ton of bills and things to sort. x

Poppy, so angry about Gages attacker ... why can they never get it right in this country? always too soft or too hard. How is that justice? :hugs: Try laying on your back well supported by pillows, tipping your pelvis back slightly and raising your arms above your head. I had to do that a lot as I'm short waisted and got very breathless and sore :cry: hope it helps a little :hugs: x

Puppycat, really hoping af never comes honey ... :hugs: x

China, I too am looking forward to your next appointment! x

Off to attack 'mount washmore' :haha: x

:wave: too everybody else!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

This is a video from yesterday, Keira talking to her big sister Chloe :D

Testing to see if it works
https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x322/coral11680/th_100_0038.jpg


----------



## coral11680

no probs Tink, next week it is! good luck tackling mount washmore :haha: and hope Lily's hospital appointment goes well xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww thats so gorgeous Coralista :awww: she's so adorable. I need cuddles next week :) xxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

I need Lily cuddles too, I bet they have both changed so much since we last met :) xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Same here, its crazy how they are growing up so fast! Where has the time gone? Seems like yesterday we were talking bout our conceive plus n peeing on sticks :haha: talking of contraception, I'll be having the mini pill for a bit until DH gets his Operation :haha: that's it for us. Would also feel very wrong to risk having another baby with CF, since it would be a 1 in 4 chance. So shop shut here now, but I think I'll be here forever to satisfy my urge to look at pee sticks etc :haha: x


----------



## babydream

Morning,

How is everyone? 

Tink, good luck with hossy app, hope lily is ok xx

Coral, Keira is adorable, i couldn't stop grinning at the video lol xx

Jenny, agree, make sure you rest inbetween but glad you have some time off from thursday xx

CG, i can't wait for you to hear your bubba's hb, i listened to it last night, the best sound in the world for me. xx

Poppy sorry you are uncomfortable, hope Tink's advice will help you a bit. xx

Pk, i'm glad you decided on 3 embryos hunni, you'll have max chance to have at least one but i'm really hoping for at least 2 for you lol We shall find out soon yaaaaaay xx

Hopes, you doing well hunni, i'll need to google that ring stuff you talking about i have no clue what it is but i guess it's good to follow advice and use contraception if necessary. Hope Mila's colic gets better xx

Puppycat, hope af stays away the mean witch!!!! We'll need to shoot her next month if she dares to appear again!! Stay positive hun, it'll happen soon. (cliche i know i shut up now) xx

Well, nothing exciting with me as usual, i had so much to eat yesterday i nearly exploded. I'll try to do better today. My family is getting on my nerves with their negative thinking and constant complaining how shitty their lives are. They really drag my mood down FFS, get a grip and try to change!!!! Anyway, have a good day lovelies xx


----------



## pk2of8

Good morning sweeties. :kiss: coral I'm hoping I won't get too much booby shrinkage after the fact as well. That was always depressing!! :haha: well right now girls I'm just terrified I've already ov'd and everything will be all messed up. :cry: my temp was "higher" this morning but i woke up an hour earlier than normal and just sort of drifted, not really sleeping but jot awake either. It wasn't a super high temp or much like my post-ov temps normally but I'm still worried anyway. :wacko: plus I'm not feeling pain in my ovaries right now. Ugh. I think that scares me more than anything. :cry: what can I say...I'm just so overwhelmed that we got this far for nothing to work out. It will be devastating. :cry:


----------



## puppycat

Good morning girls. AF arrived full force this morning. Thanks for all your wishes x


----------



## babydream

pk2of8 said:


> Good morning sweeties. :kiss: coral I'm hoping I won't get too much booby shrinkage after the fact as well. That was always depressing!! :haha: well right now girls I'm just terrified I've already ov'd and everything will be all messed up. :cry: my temp was "higher" this morning but i woke up an hour earlier than normal and just sort of drifted, not really sleeping but jot awake either. It wasn't a super high temp or much like my post-ov temps normally but I'm still worried anyway. :wacko: plus I'm not feeling pain in my ovaries right now. Ugh. I think that scares me more than anything. :cry: what can I say...I'm just so overwhelmed that we got this far for nothing to work out. It will be devastating. :cry:

Hunni, i know you are worried and overwhelmed but please, try to stay calm. Stressing won't help sweetie. If you feeling like this and you suspect that you already ov (which is not 100%) then try to call the clinic and get some info and reassurance if poss maybe pop in for a scan. Don't stress yourself unnecessarily, you don't know for sure what's going on. Sending you hugs darling xx


----------



## babydream

puppycat said:


> Good morning girls. AF arrived full force this morning. Thanks for all your wishes x

Damn it!!! Biatch!!! :growlmad: Sorry hunni :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon :flower:

Coral thats a lovely video so precious :kiss:

Tink i will try that thanks, cant remember when korben dropped but know it was quite late on, hate it :growlmad:

PC sorry witch got you sweetie :hugs::hugs:

BD hope your not still worrying what your eating sweetie, your appetite will slow down once everything gets pushed up with baby getting bigger, i get full too quick now cos of this.

PK agree with BD if concerned ring your Doctor so they can reassure you, do you do your trigger shot today?

Hope everyone well xx


----------



## babydream

Hey popsy! Hope all ok x

Girls, i need advice. My boobs are falling out of my bras :( I wear M&S medium size crop tops which i loooooovveee but they seem to be too small now. The large size is out of stock atm. Should i get myself measured and buy proper mat bras? I don't know how it works at this stage. I guess they'll get bigger when baby comes so will have to measure and buy new ones again?? I'm clueless lol


----------



## poppy666

TBH ive never paid a fortune for bra's whilst pregnant cos your boobs go back to normal for many after baby born unless your breastfeeding :shrug: ive gone up one cup size and pay £6 for a bra out of asda :haha:


----------



## coral11680

PK, big :hugs: I agree call the office and see what they say,but try not to stress hunni:kiss:

poppy, sorry litle Serenity is causing you discomfort again, hopefully she will drop a bit soon, I remember it like it was yesterday, feeling breathless etc. I was usually more comfy laying on my side?

BD I say if you like the crop tops stick with them if they are supportive enough for you? Are you planning to bf? if so I can recommend an ebay seller who sells M&S maternity/nursing bras about half the price:thumbup: they were lovely.

puppy sorry the :witch: arrived :hug:


----------



## puppycat

BD go get meaured and then go to a cheaper place and buy that size lol.
Feel ok about AF actually. Mooncup helps :)


----------



## babydream

Cheers girlies, i don't plan spending much on it tbh. My crop tops comes in pack of 2 for £12 so i'd be very happy to stay with them but go up a size. I would like to try to bf so i might just ask for that seller on ebay later on, thanks Coral xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym again 2 days off now back friday woopp just took the dogs round the field that bloody wind nearly blew us off are feet haha 8dpo x x x


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, just wanting to stop and say hi. 
Just to let you know that I am not MIA just stupidly busy with work and trying to plan my wedding. 
I am hoping to find some time soon to catch up with everyone. 
SO havent forgotten about anyone. 
Chat soon hopefully


----------



## pk2of8

Hey girls...I'm ok :hugs: thanks sweeties. I emailed my ivf nurse and she said my bloods yest all came back just fine and prog not at a level for risk of ov. So that's good. Sorry I was having a mini panic attack this morning :blush: plus I've had ewcm again today so that was another relief. Whew! Im starting to feel excited again!! I cant believe retrieval is tmw morning!!! Last sleep!!! :wohoo:


----------



## puppycat

Here she is Tink :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0740.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poppy666

No need to be sorry PK this is a very important stage in your IVF not to mention expensive one so everything HAS to go right, once retrievel has happened then you got to worry about the babies progressing and snuggling down for 9mths.... very stressful :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwww loving the piccy PC, priceless!!!! :awww: :haha: bet she had fun in there, kids n boxs huh? awwwww dammit, Lilypie awake again, must run and get her fed n bedded x

PK, quick message, so pleased you can relax a little, so exciting honey!!!!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

Poppy that is EXACTLY it!!! :hugs: next starting tomorrow you'll here all my moaning about my worries about the embryos. :haha: pfft...I'm getting to be as bad as dh with all the moaning :haha:

Thank you tink sweetie :hugs: I'm so glas lily seems to be doing better :kiss:

Pc I meant to ask you before... You not using opk's right? Maybe you should give it a go with opk's a cycle or 2 to be especially sure you're hitting ov...that or try temping. Temping can really give you some insight to show if you may be having some issues. :shrug::hugs: Laura is so beautiful hun!!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks PK, you can't really see her in that pic, she never stays still long enough for my poxy camera phone!

Yes I do OPK hun, I have done every month bar one when I drove myself insane wondering when I'd ov'd, lol. This month I shall be using a CBFM though, one of the girls has kindly offered me a lend :)


----------



## poppy666

PC just looked back n seen your piccy, she's such a cutie :hugs:

PK moan all you want cos all im moaning about is being breathless lol breaks it up a bit :haha:

Only just noticed my ticker moved up a box... hurry up to the end ive had enough now blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: we can be the ding dong moaners for a bit :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Pmsl no wonder its quiet on here lately :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Lol, I want to show you a vid of Laura but I can't work out how to do it! lol


----------



## poppy666

Can upload to photobucket n get link x


----------



## puppycat

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/th_VIDEO0016.jpg


----------



## poppy666

Awwww she's adorable amazing what keeps them occupied lol


----------



## pk2of8

She's so precious pc :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

I'd love to be able to see her through someone elses eyes!

I just laugh through that video, she makes me laugh a lot :cloud9:


----------



## babydream

Pc, little Laura is a real cutie. Why the expensive toys when they happy with a box eh lol sweet xx hope cbfm will help this month hunni xx

Pk and poppy keep moaning lovelies, I might just join you with all this sciatica, ahhh it hurts!!!

Tink how did it go at the hossy today??? 

I just read a thread in second tri...Are we not suppose to sleep on our back??? I'm not always comfy on my side and I have to turn on my back but I sleep with 3 pillows under my head. Am I doing it wrong??


----------



## poppy666

I dont lie on my back cos i cant breathe :haha: but sometimes wake up on it, mainly sleep on my right side. Not sure if its because your placenta can get restricted by baby leaning on it or what :shrug: Tink will know


----------



## poppy666

https://www.babycenter.com/406_is-it-safe-to-sleep-on-my-back-during-pregnancy_1245287.bc


----------



## puppycat

I always thought it was because the weight of baby can restrict blood flow BUT I also thought that you would wake yourself up if that happened? 
(This is before reading the link, off to read now :) )


----------



## babydream

Oh thanks girls, had no idea. I'll try to be more aware of the positions from now on. Right...I'm at work and I will try to get a snooze before baby wakes up for the next feed. Night night xxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

Well girls this is it!!!!! I'm going to bed in a few and then I have my retrieval first thing in the morning. Wow!!! :yipee: I just can't believe it!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Happy Egg Retrieval day PK!!!!!!​

:thumbup::happydance::dust::dance::yipee::friends::headspin::wohoo::loopy::wohoo::headspin::friends::yipee::awww::dance::dust::happydance::thumbup:​


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

back in a bit x


----------



## babydream

Good luck pk xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I'm off to bed for a few hours, it was a completely sleepless night. zzzzzzz


----------



## coral11680

morning lovlies :hi: :friends:

PK good luck today, hope egg retrieval goes well, will be thinking of you!:happydance::yipee: xx

PC cute video of Laura :hugs:

Babyd, hope baby gave you some rest at work. How old is the baby you are caring for? I did lay on my side mostly and it is supposed to be better but did sleep on my back occasionally.

Poppy, don't worry your little princess will be here before you know it! :yipee:

Where's MC I miss her funny posts! MMMMMCCCCCCC whhheeeeerrrreeeeee arrrrrrreee yooooooooooooouuu!:haha:

Afm just doing more house work today, trying to get as much done as I have Keira's 2 months jabs in the morning:cry: not looking forward to that, TINK did you give Lily calpol? and if so before you took her so it was working my the time she had the jabs? Then after the docs I'm meeting up with my friend for a couple of hours( The friend that found out she was preg recently, she still hasn't told anyone but me, her OH and her work) Hope she does soon so I don't slip up to our other friends:dohh:

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Don't know if you have already left Coral but yet give her calpol before, Lily took it well! I gave it 4 hourly that day till bed time. She was fine. Hope it goes ok, horrible taking them isnt it? x


----------



## coral11680

morning Tink, no I take her tomorrow morning, thanks will give her it before we live:thumbup: Yes not looking forward to it. Hows mount washmore going?:haha:
Also did you start the water baby class yet?

Don't want to get in a debate with anyone but are you getting your baby girls ears pierced? I had Chloe's done about 6 months I think.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weather crap winter is defo coming in today chill chill chill for me after i have done a load of washing 9dpo pk good luck for today hun x x x


----------



## laurah8279

Morning Dong Dongs.

Sorry not been on much, what with failing on Wed and going to the Lakes this weekend I just haven't had the chance. 

Hope you are well.

Asfm, my hips are realyl starting to hurt now. Whenever I am say or stood for a while, they ache and I can hardly put any weight on my left hip :nope:

Been feeling junior moving a lot more recently. Especially after eating and after cold drinks. Just looking forward to when he moves enoguh for his Dad to be able to feel him too!

My sonographer told me that he has a big belly but its nothing to worry about (so why tell me?!? :grr:) Have any of you been told anything like this before? 

She said if my midwife thought my bump was getting too big then she would send me back for a scan but my midwife has never measured my bump?!?!?

xx


----------



## phoebe

Hi Laura :hi:
Yes i was told through out my scans that Florence had a large abdominal circumference. I was scanned quite regularily b/c of having diabetes. By the time i had my last scan at 35wks it was off the scale by loads. It worried me to death but it was nothing to worry about. As once LO was born it was fine according to her birth weight 9lb 12oz and she is not fat at all. Maybe u have a bigger :baby: cooking away hun. I think Tink's baby was similar too. And i always measured bigger/few wks ahead with my MW when she took the fundal measurements. Try not to worry hun xx:thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

Happy retrieval day PK!!!! xxxxxxx thinking of u loads big hugs for u xxxxxx
:hugs::kiss::happydance::hugs::kiss::happydance::hugs::kiss::happydance::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> morning Tink, no I take her tomorrow morning, thanks will give her it before we live:thumbup: Yes not looking forward to it. Hows mount washmore going?:haha:
> Also did you start the water baby class yet?
> 
> Don't want to get in a debate with anyone but are you getting your baby girls ears pierced? I had Chloe's done about 6 months I think.

Hi Corally, hope u and Keira are well xxx I wont be getting Flo's ears pierced. I think i will let her have the choice and ask when she is old enough. I personally dont like to see :baby: with earrings or to put her in any pain without due need. but thats just me hun and my opinion lovely so dont take any stock in that. Anyways opinions are like arse holes...........everyone has got one :haha::haha::haha: xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Lmao. You're so funny Phoebles!

I won't be getting Laura's done either. Each to their own sweetie but she can decide when she's older x


----------



## babydream

Afternoon all,

Phoebe, you crack me up girl! I woke up with a banging headache from my catch up sleep but reading your post made me giggle. Hope all ok xx

Hi tink, hi coral, jabs are not nice, poor sweeties. Coral, the baby is nearly 12wks but has loads of wind. this was my second night there so advised mum to get some anticolic stuff, hope when i go tomorrow she'll be better. Slept only an hour with her last night. :(

PC, what a bloody huge spider you had in your house last night hunni!!! I had a dream about it in that short hour a managed to close my eyes!! I'd have had a heart attack, i hate them eeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwww xx Like your siggy xx

Laura, hope you ok, no idea what it means that the baby has a large abdomen but if there was anything to worry about they'd probably book you for a follow up scan. xx

Hope pk is ok, not sure about the time there but she might be done with the ER now, so excited!

I'm not sure what i'd do if i had a girl, i had my ears pierced by the family doctor when i was just around 3months old, apparently it doesn't hurt at that stage but i don't remember lol xx

Well, as i mentioned, i woke up with a bad headache. :( I'm gonna have to start making the Bolognaise for dinner as i have another night shift with a 5wk old tonight. Hope he'll be good. xx


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: you crack me up Pheebles.No worries, I did ask for your opinions and everyone is entitled to their's of course. I was always against having babies ears done, but when Chloe was about 6 months I just decided to and she was so good. I'm glad I had them done early now. Of course I understand what you mean by waiting for them to decide though. I was 6 and I remember always wanting them done from very young.

BD oh no you poor thing, hope the baby tonight sleeps better for you. So are you with an agency and do you meet the people before you go there? Sorry for stupid questions x


----------



## laurah8279

phoebe said:


> Hi Laura :hi:
> Yes i was told through out my scans that Florence had a large abdominal circumference. I was scanned quite regularily b/c of having diabetes. By the time i had my last scan at 32wks it was off the scale by loads. It worried me to death but it was nothing to worry about. As once LO was born it was fine according to her birth weight 9lb 12oz and she is not fat at all. Maybe u have a bigger :baby: cooking away hun. I think Tink's baby was similar too. And i always measured bigger/few wks ahead with my MW when she took the fundal measurements. Try not to worry hun xx:thumbup:

Thank you Phoebe :hugs: 

Feel much better about it now.

xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

dont worry i have a buddha belly baby :)


----------



## babydream

These are not stupid questions hunni lol I am registered with agencies but i never need them cause i get the jobs through connections. word by mouth is how they say? I usually meet the family before they take me on but a lot of the times they just call me if i could do that night without meeting me first. But even then of course i take my cv, qualifications, first aid certificate, police check, references ect...They're not bothered tbh. We have a good chat before parents hand me the baby and go to bed. I usually observe the first night and i let them know what i noticed during the night and give advice if i can. Sometimes they just call me in so they can have a proper night sleep here and there but i usually start a few days after baby was born and work a few nights a week for a few weeks until baby goes through from 11pm to 7am. I usually get that done by 9wk, depending on how mum follows the daytime routine. It hasn't always been easy but now it's better as i don't work during the day so i have time to rest. When i had my afternoon nanny job i was shattered all the time doing 4 days there and sometimes 6-7nights a week. Madness!!! I'm gonna have to all the jobs now until about xmas so we'd have enough money for the baby stuff. It wrecked us completely not being able to work while i was really sick at the beginning. 

I have a questions...Is everyone as clamsy as me during pregnancy or is it just me???? since being preggo, i broke 3glasses, 2forks (with plastic handles) 2plates and cut my finger 3times. And now i nearly put soy sauce into the bolognaise instead of lea and perrins. WTF?????


----------



## babydream

I just watched the brand new trailer for Breaking Dawn part1!!! Awwww, :cry: My tears are flowing, i want to watch it NOW!!!!!! :brat:


----------



## laurah8279

babydream said:


> These are not stupid questions hunni lol I am registered with agencies but i never need them cause i get the jobs through connections. word by mouth is how they say? I usually meet the family before they take me on but a lot of the times they just call me if i could do that night without meeting me first. But even then of course i take my cv, qualifications, first aid certificate, police check, references ect...They're not bothered tbh. We have a good chat before parents hand me the baby and go to bed. I usually observe the first night and i let them know what i noticed during the night and give advice if i can. Sometimes they just call me in so they can have a proper night sleep here and there but i usually start a few days after baby was born and work a few nights a week for a few weeks until baby goes through from 11pm to 7am. I usually get that done by 9wk, depending on how mum follows the daytime routine. It hasn't always been easy but now it's better as i don't work during the day so i have time to rest. When i had my afternoon nanny job i was shattered all the time doing 4 days there and sometimes 6-7nights a week. Madness!!! I'm gonna have to all the jobs now until about xmas so we'd have enough money for the baby stuff. It wrecked us completely not being able to work while i was really sick at the beginning.
> 
> I have a questions...Is everyone as clamsy as me during pregnancy or is it just me???? since being preggo, i broke 3glasses, 2forks (with plastic handles) 2plates and cut my finger 3times. And now i nearly put soy sauce into the bolognaise instead of lea and perrins. WTF?????

Yup! I am mega clumsy at the mo and super forgetful!! :haha: I just blame it on the lickle man most of the time :haha:

x


----------



## phoebe

I have a questions...Is everyone as clamsy as me during pregnancy or is it just me???? since being preggo, i broke 3glasses, 2forks (with plastic handles) 2plates and cut my finger 3times. And now i nearly put soy sauce into the bolognaise instead of lea and perrins. WTF????? 

Hi BabyD:hi::hi:
Sorry to hear about ur bad headache. And in answer to ur question, yes i was v.v.v.v.clumsy. the amount of crockery i broke was unreal lol and as for walking into stuff, banging my head and falling over........ Lets not go there:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Didnt get nicknamed dum dum for nothing :rofl::rofl::headspin::wacko::dohh:
Hope u feel better soon and that u have a better night shift xxx:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Sweetie i'm that clumsy without baby brain, trust me! Lol.

There were 2 spiders that size last night! Gah!

Poppy did you still want baby knitting? Have finished my cousins now x


----------



## coral11680

babyd I was clumsy too, I think there is actually a medical reason for this during pregnancy but can't for the life of me remember it:dohh:

OK so whats the secret to getting them to sleep from11-7?:haha: right now Keira usually eats about 8/9pm ish but then wakes about 2ish for a feed then up about 7ish.


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all hope all ok a quick post as on mobile. But just found out a teacher i had at sch is in court for been assused of 8 counts of sex offensise to a girl over 3yrs but a bit odd as girl was 9 and he has been teaching at a high sch for years!! Well c wot happens

Afm nothing much to report got a couple of weeks to af is due


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

The secret is ... :rofl: I dunno really. I feed Lily 3 hourly by day as she eats so little, so i get 6 feeds in from 7-7, then I do a dream feed at 10 or when even i go to bed. She will only wake once, about 4 am for a small drink of no more than about 50ml so I guess were getting close to the through the night although she has done this from day 5 :haha: Lily is set in her ways x

More replys later, juggling lily with dinner n comp :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Back home from Durham long day, looks like everyone had a giggle today which is nice been quiet for last few days :hugs:

PK good luck hunny :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Having my tea a s chilling :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat-love the pictures she is so adorable! sorry about af :hugs: your time is coming :hugs:

babydream-i bought maternity bras around 20 weeks and they measured me at 32B (dont laugh! hah) even though I felt HUGE. Anyway they suggested I buy 34B for "room to grow". Now with nursing, my boobs are HUGE, but the maternity bras still fit, although a little snug. I'm probably a C or something now, who knows. I think maternity bras are made to be more flexible with sizing, the back of mine has like 6 different clasps for adjustment. They are the only bras I wear now so good investment. I say go for it, just buy them a little large especially if you plan to breastfeed and want to put them to good use!

tink- you have crazy memory! Yes I did have true lactose intolerance when I was born which is pretty rare and took drs forever to figure out. My belly got huge when I ate and never went back down until they figured out the problem. I always wondered the chances of Mila having something like that, even mildly. Mila was a monster yesterday afternoon (afternoons seem to be the WORST) she was up for 5 hours and I basically had to pace around the house and outside with her to keep her semi-calm. The painful cries come in spurts kind of, like she will be ok and then start squirming and then cry and get bright red for a minute or two, and then be calm again for 5 minutes or so, and then have another painful spurt of crying. I can tell she gets sleepy because she will start closing her eyes and dozing off and then will start squirming again and cry and so on. After I finally got her to sleep yesterday afternoon I called the dr and talked to a nurse for about 30 minutes. In the end she basically said "well you can make an appointment if you want but I really dont think they will find anything wrong, some babies just need to be held more and blah blah" She said since no fever, and since there are things that seem to soothe her a little, and since she has TONS of wet and dirty diapers and no blood, that it is likely nothing they can fix. I cried after I got off the phone with her I felt so exhausted and sore and overwhelmed after dealing with screaming Mila for 5 hours and pacing around carrying this nearly 11 lb baby in all sorts of crazy positions the entire time. Last night and today have been better, this afternoon after she ate I gave her the drops right away and held her and she eventually did the painful crying thing for maybe 20 minutes and I walked around the house with her and she fell asleep. The first thing I thought was "whew, got through ANOTHER day" lol. Anyway Mila's one month appointment is in a week and a half and I'll talk to the dr then about her crying, hopefully we can keep it manageable until then. She does really well through the middle of the night and we sleep 6-8 hours at a time, I feel like she is getting into more of a routine of being up most of the day and sleeping most of the night, which would be fine if the "being up most of the day" part didn't involve being mostly angry! lol I shouldn't complain, shes been sleeping a lot today and I'm happy to have her either way <3 And tink, I've never had ANY tea except iced tea! lol


----------



## pk2of8

Hello my sweeties :hi: thank you for the well wishes. :hugs: feeling pretty bruised up, tired and crampy here. But we got through. We got 5 eggs. :happydance: really I'm a little disappointed but just trying to keep faith that they are great quality and hopefully all fertilize. They should be fertilized by now but we won't get the report until some time tomorrow morning. So just trying to rest here and keep off my feet. 

Coral, im of the"have them pierced early" opinion. :winkwink: defo to each his own. All my girls were done around 1 month old. Mine were done at 2 days oldi think, but for us it's cultural too. :hugs:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> Hello my sweeties :hi: thank you for the well wishes. :hugs: feeling pretty bruised up, tired and crampy here. But we got through. We got 5 eggs. :happydance: really I'm a little disappointed but just trying to keep faith that they are great quality and hopefully all fertilize. They should be fertilized by now but we won't get the report until some time tomorrow morning. So just trying to rest here and keep off my feet.
> 
> Coral, im of the"have them pierced early" opinion. :winkwink: defo to each his own. All my girls were done around 1 month old. Mine were done at 2 days oldi think, but for us it's cultural too. :hugs:

Thats good news PK... I had to reread about the 5 egss. I thought you said they implanted 5 eggs...I was like whoa:haha::haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Thanks china hun :haha: I feel crazy going with 3 (if we get that many)...5 would be insane!!! :haha:


----------



## skweek35

pk thats great news that they harvested 5 eggs!!! 
FXed they are able to fertilize all 5!! 

Now time for you to sit back and relax. Enjoy the rest of the week off.


----------



## poppy666

PK i think 5 is wonderful, may not sound a lot, but i bet some have only been lucky with 2 or 3, soooooooooooooooooooooooo lets pray this is it for you lovely :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Tink., I got all excited reading "the secret is......" :rofl: hopefully Keira will just stretch longer and longer now:shrug:

Hopes, sorry to hear baby Mila is in discomfort a lot, def sounds like colic. ALthough do you think there is a chance she is lactose intolerent? Read up online also there may be some tips on there about positions and stuff, although usually each baby has thire own preference I think. Big :hugs: it will pass and baby Mila will be happy and smiling soon enough. x

PK Eggsellent news:haha: glad the egg retrieval went well and hopefully you will have your 3 embryos to transfer, wow Saturday morning you will be preggo!:happydance::yipee: glad I'm not the only one getting my babies ears done, I feel like an awful Mum! I am waiting til she is a bit older though. 

Hey Pops how are you feeling hun? xx


----------



## poppy666

Im ok thanks Coral starting to feel huge and bump getting heavier now.... im to scared to get serenity's ears done incase she pulls them out :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Pops did you see my post earlier about the hat? Did you still want one for bubs? X


----------



## poppy666

Love a hat and cardy for winter sweetie, just let me know what you need :hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Cool. Good job i started the hat then ;) pink ok? Heh x


----------



## poppy666

The only colour coming in my house this time :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jenny Penn

PK great news the egg retrieval went well  rest until Saturday now sweetie when you will be PUPO with triplets. . . exciting stuff hun lol xxx


----------



## pk2of8

Thank you sk, poppy and coral :hugs:

Poppy I'm just praying all 5 fertilize and grow sweetie :hugs: really when you do it when they're very little (ears pierced), they don't even know they're there and don't mess with them at all. My girls never did. :hugs:

Coral, i know I can't believe it either!!!! God, I pray they stick!!!


----------



## pk2of8

Thank you jenn :hugs: I know Im in shock every time think about it!! :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

pk2of8 said:


> Thank you sk, poppy and coral :hugs:
> 
> Poppy I'm just praying all 5 fertilize and grow sweetie :hugs: really when you do it when they're very little (ears pierced), they don't even know they're there and don't mess with them at all. My girls never did. :hugs:
> 
> Coral, i know I can't believe it either!!!! God, I pray they stick!!!

So exciting PK, this will be a first ivf for the ding dongers:happydance::happydance: 
I agree when they are little they dont even notice them and Chloe never touched hers and she was 6 months when I had them done. x


----------



## Hopes314

pk whats wrong with 5 eggies, what is average? im so excited for you!! i dont blame you for choosing 3 embryos by the way, youd regret it if you chose only 2 and neither was sticky. And I think twins or triplets would be amazing :) Cant wait to see this BFP, you so deserve this!


and tink i keep meaning to ask you, did they ever find lily's second CF gene? If so, did it suggest whether lily's CF is likely to be more mild? Hope you and her are doing well, you are so strong :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

As far as getting the ears pierced, I'm too afraid to get Mila's ears done I'm afraid she would pull on them, she cant keep her hands off her face. she grabs her cheeks and squeeze and she pulls on her ears and she squeezes her eyes and shoves her fingers in them and all sorts of painful looking things. Last night she fell asleep with her finger in her ear. weirdo


----------



## poppy666

Cant breathe her heads in my ribcageeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee rant over :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies, OMG!!! what a week it has been so far!! Busy is the understatment of the year!! 
Just finished catching up on all I missed! 

PK- FXed for the transfer on Saturday!! I'm routing for triplets for you. hehe Enjoy the resting and take as much advantage of it as poss!! 

Chinagirl - Hope that morning sickness is staying away for good now!! 

BabyD - Your bump is gorgeous!! 

Poppy - Boohoo to Gage's attacker only getting 3 months!! thats nothing!! 
Hope you are feeling better - sounds like its time for baba to start dropping now! 

Hope - Poor Mila suffering with colic! Hope those meds are doing the trick! 

Tink - How did Lily's hosp appt go today? 

Puppycat - Boohoo for the :witch: arrival!! but look on the bright side - get to have a drink!! Have one for me too please! 
Your daughter is just soooo cute!!! Who needs expensive toys when you can get your hands on a large box and packing peanuts?? haha 

BD - hope your back is better. Hope tonights little one sleeps well too!! 


After school today, one of the year 6 boys' sister arrived to fetch him with her 12hour old daughter!! yes!!! She gave birth at 2:45am this morning and was discharged and out by 3pm this afternoon!!! 

Hope you are all well!


----------



## poppy666

Gosh she shouldnt be out n about surely so soon :wacko:


----------



## skweek35

Thats what I thought - she was really brave bringing her out and to a school playground of all places!! 
but the little one was cute


----------



## pk2of8

Hopes, I think the average is something like 10 eggs with like 7 or 8 being considered good. So. 5. But with ivf it is definitely more about quality than quantity. But with 5 we probably won't have any "embabies" left to freeze. I really hope they call me early tomorrow. Thanks sweetie :hugs:

Thanks skweek :hugs: I'm defo resting up. :winkwink:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: 5 is better than just 1 one hunny :hugs:

One day left of clomid! :happydance: It hasn't been that bad only side effects were headaches and a upset tummy :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym took dogs out done front and back yards now chill time before son come in from school ordering me about 10 dpo pk triplets my friend has done egg sharing with ivf she had 2 put back and now shes haveing twins she 7 weeks x x


----------



## poppy666

You wouldnt believe this ladies, but got Gage to ring the court today to see what the procedure was to try increase that rapists sentence as it stated in the letter its possible if the courts find it too lienient ( sp) ONLY to find out those letters were about ANOTHER case not Gage's :wacko: Completely different guy WTF????

Disgraceful how the hell can court get this soooooooooooooo wrong :growlmad:

Gage's trial still going ahead on 14th November


----------



## pk2of8

Aw thanks caz :hugs: it's really helpful to hear the success stories :happydance:

Well lovelies, I got my fert report.......I'm so all over the place emotionally :wacko:

Out of the 5 eggs, 2 were immature, so that really sucks. :sad1: but of the other 3, all of them fertilized and are growing!!!!!! :yipee: I can't believe we have 3 babies!!!!!!!! :wohoo: I'm in shock but also so happy...this is all I've wanted with dh for ... 5 years now!!! (we weren't ttc that whole time obviously, but I wanted it :winkwink:) I'm in such awe that right NOW we have 3 tiny little lives that are a piece of both of us!!!! :cry::cry: now we have to wait and see that they continue to grow (please, God) and then transfer will be Saturday morning at 7:15. Bloodwork for beta will be sept 26. I'm so overwhelmed!!!! In a good way. 

Dang! Where is everybody today??? :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Your package is on the way Hopes!!!! :haha: the writing is done on paint to cover your address on here :haha: I thought it was cute. 1 diddy little pot of sudocreme and 6 PG tips tea bags :haha: I had to declaire what was inside so I told the postman and he laughed. Said he would just write nappy cream on the sticker :haha: x
 



Attached Files:







mila package.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww Pkkkk!!!!!!!!! 3 little lives :awww: I'm praising God for them already. One hurdle over honey, I'm still praying :hugs: :cry: Been stalking for news from you :hugs: x

Where is MC? Hope she is ok x

Will be back later. Lily finally asleep after having a really shitty day, so i gotta run around and get some housework done, have family visiting tomorrow! Back laters, love to everyone xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww too cute Tink :haha: what did you send Hopes im nosy pmsl


PK im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy 3 have made it :yipee::yipee::yipee::blue::yellow::pink::yellow::blue::pink: cant bloody wait now tww here we come saturday:happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

Aw thank you tink :hugs::hugs: little lily is so beautiful. I'm sorry she's having a bad day :kiss:

Poppy it stinks that the court got it all mixed up but I'm glad to hear the trial is still on!! :hugs: for you and Gage. I hope the dirty creep gets what he deserves!!


----------



## pk2of8

Thank you sweet popsy!!! :kiss: I feel like this is the first time I've had a "real" 2ww. It'll make a bfn that much harder too, but I'm trying to remain positive and hopeful. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Your going to get a BIG FAT BFP :happydance: oh my triplets your going to have your hands full :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Oh I hope so poppy:haha: at this point I'd much rather have that than any more bfn's!!! :hugs: ok well I'm off to shower now then going to meet dh for lunch :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Yes go enjoy your peaceful lunch cos in 9mths your not going to get chance :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:) had to giggle there, re-read the post i made with the photo. It was Sudocreme and PG tips :haha: x

WTF about Gage and the courts?!?! Thats disgusting, how the heck can that happen? :growlmad: :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Havnt got a clue Tink but if Gage had not rang up would we have gone to court in November? No if we not had any letters we wouldnt cos we'd of thought it all over :growlmad:


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls,

Poppy, can't believe that how terrible. What a stupid mistake. On a good note does this mean he could get a longer sentence? Hope so the B***tard! :hugs:

PK :yipee: thats great news, 3 little lives. I think it was meant to be to have 3 don't you. Wow so excited I can hardly contain myself, I want it to be the 26th now! :brat::haha: :happydance::happydance:

Tink, that pic is too cute! Nice bumping in to you today and can't wait for a proper catch up and natter, Remember your football boots! :rofl:

AFM had to take Keira for her 2 month injections, wasn't fun but it has to be done and she's ok now, sleepy head, but she usually is anyway so can't tell if it made a difference. I gave her calpol at 10.30am so that might be ehlping her sleep also:shrug:xx


----------



## coral11680

Oh MC is fine I messaged her on faceache:haha: she said she's just busy busy :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hello, just a quick one from my phone...

Pk, brilliant news hunni I'm praying for all three little one to grow nicely and for a successful transfer on sat xx

Poppy wtf??? How the hell did that happen?? So, is there a chance the pig could get a tougher sentence?? xx

Tink, lily is a cutie, sorry she's having a shitty day xx

Well, I'm having a shitty day too...constant headache since Tuesday afternoon. Don't know what to do with it. How often can I take the 1000mg paracetamol to still consider it safe?? My mum and aunty arriving at 8pm will have to pick them up from the airport and then go for my nightshift. Went to new look and peacocks to have a look at their maternity stuff...all nice but look horrendous on me :( oh well...I even need bigger underwear now *sigh* xxxx


----------



## coral11680

oh BD sorry you are having a crappy day, is the paracetamol not helping at all? I'm not sure what is safe DR. Tink may know. I would imagine every4-6 hours but I think maybe a max of 5 doses in 24 hrs? How was lastnights shift? Hope tonights shift is easy on you :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Yay three babies :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

BD Bridget Jones here we come :haha:

Coral hopefully longer sentence :thumbup:

Damita hope your well sweetie :hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all 

PK thats great 3 little babies growing hope everything goes ok
Tink how u and little Lilly?
Poppy thats awful how can they get that wrong hugs to you and Gage Hope little madam has moved for you

Hope everyone else is ok?

Making Leek and potato soup at moment for Tea going to freeze some for Mckenzie too haven't made soup in a few months 

Well AF is due 27th Sep so almost in the 2ww!!!


----------



## poppy666

SB thats you and PK nearly in tww and testing within a day of each other :happydance::happydance:

No miss madam still upside down :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh bless ya hope she moves soon for you i can't believe you are now 31wks how time flies


----------



## poppy666

Fx'd she does a korben and comes at 38wks


----------



## Damita

I'm good - last clomid tomorrow - testing day will hopefully be 14th October - 4 days before my 26th birthday :)


----------



## poppy666

Awwww that will be lovely birthday present, remember testing 2 days before mine with this one :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

Hey girls, popping in quick.

Pk :wohoo: i am praying hard for you sweetie but i don't think you need it, we'll be praying to thank him not ask him xxx

Tink that photo made me melt. She's definitely an angel sent to you from the big man upstairs. how blessed you are x

Out and about with Gareth, Laura and his son. He's going home at 7 so we're off out with the in laws for food tonight. Still knitting though Pops, promise :D xx


----------



## poppy666

lol PC you got a while yet to finish :hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:everyone,

AWESOME news PK!!!!:wohoo::wohoo: I love what Puppy said "will be praying to thank HIM not ask HIM". Man, that just touched my spirit when I read that:flower:

Poppy, sorry about the mix up, but glad Gage will have his day in court.

Oh Tink....that pic was too cute!!!

:hi:Coral,Puppy,SB,BD,Skweek(sp)and all the DD's

nothing exciting going on with me. Working and school. Oh, I am going on a Women's retreat tomorrow...so looking forward to that, but that is about it:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

[-o&lt;Well had a wonderful lunch with dh. He's so cute! :winkwink: it's just so wonderful to finally see him happy about the whole ttc stuff and excited now. I guess b/c it's finally real. It will be devastating to see him if it doesn't work :cry:

Pc, I agree with china...what you said just totally touched my heart!!!! thank you lovely :hugs:

China, I hope you have a great time at your ladies retreat! I haven't done one of those in forever and I would love to!! :hugs:

Coral, it does seem like "3" is meant to be at this point. :happydance: but we still have a lot of hurdles to get over, so we'll see. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Damita, sleeping, BD...thank you my sweeties!!! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:all..firstly..missed you guys :hugs::kiss::friends:
secondly..:cry::cry: 3 babies growing *pk*..:yipee: im so emotional thinking about your babies growing...im praying for you :flower: and thinking of you always xxx

cute pic* tink*:awww:...thanx for the messages on FB girls :hugs: just had a lot on with OH,baby Rhys connor etc..........i did read the posts but its lost..:wacko:...i dont have a brain anymore:dohh:...rhys is feeding well now,he takes a feed 10-1030pm...then 3am(ish) them 7am(ish)...:happydance: good lad!!!!!!!!:D
*damita*..:yipee: for testing soon..when was it oct 16th? :dust:

:hugs: to all...ill be around


----------



## mothercabbage

i think its time for some bump pics on here!!!!!!! :yipee: come on girls get them babies out:thumbup:


----------



## pk2of8

Aw thank you mc...I'm emotional thinking about it too :cry::happydance::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

:wave: ladies, I am just popping in quickly as I dont know if I will get another chance before next week. Got a really busy one ahead of me - my brother is arriving tomorrow night with his family. We will be celebrating my mom's 60th birthday. 

PK - FXed that all 3 grow and implant perfectly. 

China - Hope you have a great time at the ladies retreat. I havent been on one of those in years!! I really miss them. 

Damita - FXed that the clomid works its trick this month - I am hoping to get C this month. Booked to have blood tests on 27th! 

PC - hope you had a good dinner out with the in-laws. 

Poppy - so sorry to hear about the mix up, but good on the other hand! Hopefully this time round the offender will get the deserved punishment!! 

And oh my gosh - according to FF I am about to OV!!! hhmmm Better get those sexy undies out tonight! He can never resist them!! But then how will I convince him about tomorrow night - I am meant to be going to a colleagues house for drinks and hot tub!! 
and as for Saturday?? we are meant to be at my parents house for a family photo shoot and then out for dinner in the evening - no doubt OH will be a bit of a grouch! He hates going out with big crowds! Much prefers to stay in!!

Hope every one is well!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry guys, I never got around to coming on. Lily still up n crying :cry: I'm zonked. Gonna attempt to get into bed with her zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz x


----------



## puppycat

Poor Tink :hugs:

Just got home. Wanted to pop on to say goodnight because i'm chuffin shattered!

Definitely got a FOOD baby bump tonight :thumbup:

Goodnight lovelies x


----------



## poppy666

Night PC and Tink :hugs:

skweek35 have a fab week n happy 60th to your mum x


----------



## skweek35

Thanks poppy!! 
:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Sk, have a wonderful rest of the week sweetie. Dh's tend to be a pain when it comes to ov time. It's just something in their makeup I think. :hugs:

Tink, I'm so sorry lily had a bad day hunny. Poor sweeties, both of you :hugs: hopefully tomorrow will be better :thumbup:

Pc, I've been SO bloated from all these meds and it got WORSE after the egg retrieval :wacko: I look like I'm about 4 months along right now. Terrible. :dohh:at least the food bumps go away by morning :haha:

Poppy I hope little madam let's you breathe tonight. :hugs:

I'm just getting ready for bed...gotta go back to work tmw. Ugh. But only 2 sleeps til transfer!!! My sweet dh wanted to go to a fancy restaurant tomorrow to celebrate. I told him it's too early yet. Poor baby. We'll go after we get our bfp. :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Morning DD's!! Yay Yay Its Friday!!! 

Pk - hope you have a good day at work today! FXed for tomorrow and will be praying for you. 

Hope everyone has a really good day and a relaxing weekend!!


----------



## Damita

:hugs: Tink

OOh that sounds good skweek.

Last clomid pill now just got to :sex: and wait for the scan next Friday to see if I will ovulate :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

Morning :)


----------



## puppycat

Morning, bad tummy today, can only assume my body didn't like last nights meal because i was on the loo all night dying :blush:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning all :wave:

Well didn't get a good night really, worrying about Lily who is on a feeding strike again. She's taking about 50ml 4 hourly and chokes in it about 5 times before giving up and crying her little heart out ..... :cry: worried that all this feed aspiration is damaging her lungs. Its cause she's got into a vicious circle again, had a bad day with reflux so became scared of feeding, so she gulped and spluttered her way through a feed which hurt. So now she goes mad when you put the bottle in her mouth, eventually drinks and the same happens all over again. Stressed out tink here, plus got my aunt vititing today and house is a shite hole ... its really awful, and i cant put lily down without her screaming ...

HEEEEEELLPPPPPPPPPPP! :haha: Babydream, how much for you to come stay for a bit :haha: x

Paracetamol, 4 x a day BabyD 4-6 hourly. Take the 4 doses if you need it, there is no research to suggest it will do any harm at all. Also step up your fluids honey x

Coralista, prams 4 goalposts next week :haha: hope Keira was ok yesterday after her jabs x

Morning Damita, Babyhopes, Puppycat :wave: 

Sorry you have a poorly bellie PC, hope its ok now x


----------



## laurah8279

Morning Ding Dongs! :hi:

Aw, sorry Lily isn't too well Tink. Really hoping she gets better soon. poor little lovely :hugs:

Good luck Damita! Happy :sex: :haha:

PK, fingers crossed for you hun :thumbup:

Loving the food bump image PC! :haha:

Asfm, I have been getting terrible pain in my left hip. I walked to Headingley for my lift last night as usual (its about a 20 minute walk I do every day) but I had to stop 3 times as I was in so much agony. Every step felt like my hip was going to shatter and then I started to get pain behind my belly button. Not seeing the MW for another 3 weeks so will just see how it develops over the next week. if gets any worse, I may have to give her a call or book an appointment with the doc to see what he thinks. If I sit for longer than 15 minutes, when I get up, I cannot put any weight on my left leg and have to hobble for a little while until it eases.

P.S. Think I felt lickle man kick last night with my hand on my belly!! :)
xxx


----------



## laurah8279

Where is everyone...? :cry:


----------



## Damita

:wave: I'm here :)


----------



## coral11680

Morning :hi:

Tink, so sorry Lily is feeling so poorly :cry: is the reflux meds not helping? does the doc think there is anything else they can do for it? Hope she is better today for you. :hugs:

Hey Laura, maybe you have SPD, like what Tink had, any thoughts Tink?

Have to run Keira is up and my Mum should be here any minute, catch up laters :hi: xx


----------



## puppycat

I have food poisoning :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday woopp going chinese for tea tonight yum yum yum starving now think my son will be sleeping his nan and grandads give me and his dad a break x x x


----------



## laurah8279

coral11680 said:


> Morning :hi:
> 
> Tink, so sorry Lily is feeling so poorly :cry: is the reflux meds not helping? does the doc think there is anything else they can do for it? Hope she is better today for you. :hugs:
> 
> Hey Laura, maybe you have SPD, like what Tink had, any thoughts Tink?
> 
> Have to run Keira is up and my Mum should be here any minute, catch up laters :hi: xx

Is that that thing with your pubic bone joint or something like that?

x


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> I have food poisoning :(

Oh no!!!!

Thats awful hun, how has that happened?

xx


----------



## laurah8279

Damita said:


> :wave: I'm here :)

Sorry Damita, I gave up and logged off earlier!! :haha:

How are you hun?

xx


----------



## laurah8279

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls happy friday woopp going chinese for tea tonight yum yum yum starving now think my son will be sleeping his nan and grandads give me and his dad a break x x x

Happy Friday Caz!! :thumbup:

I am having a chinese takeaway tonight too! Love beef curry and chips and a side portion of prawn toast and prawn crackers, yum yum!!

Have fun xxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

PK great news about those 3 fertilized eggies, im over the moon for you and DH!

PC not so good news about having food poisoning, get well soon!

Tink get well cyber hugs coming Lily's way :-( keep strong you will get her back to health soon i know you will 

Laura sorry to hear about how much pain you are in, hope you don't have spd *hugs*

Caz enjoy your chinese takeaway, yum!

Damita good luck for this clomid cycle xx 

Poppy, CG + Coral (anyone else i have not mentioned) my mind has gone blank but hope you are all well xxx

MC im shy about doing a bump pic cause im a bigger girl lol so much so that i haven't even took 1 yet just for my eyes. Tbh i don't even think i have much of a bump, even people who know me wouldn't really guess i was pregnant if they didn't know. I've not even put on any weight yet. Should i be worried??? xx


----------



## poppy666

Jenny if you lived near me id put you over my knee and spank your bottom :haha: there is no TOO big a person, if i can post my huge belly covered in stretch marks you'll be fine lol.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Lol Poppy i read that back and even make myself laugh because it's not as if i am so big i can leave the house or anything, im a size 16 but what i meant was i think i'd feel silly posting a pic beacuse it just looks like my normal pre prgnancy belly, thought it looked bigger this morning but since the constipation resolved this afternoon it's back to normal i think xxx


----------



## phoebe

Jenny, I'm HUGE as u well saw from my bump piccies :haha: People and Pregnancies come in all shapes and sizes hunny. there is nothing to be ashamed of :flower::hugs: xxxx

Great news PK!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi All xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hi::hi::hi::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::hi::hi::hi::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::hi::hi::hi:
:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebles :wave: Jenny :wave: 

Cant type :haha: lurking with breast pump, waveing a toy over lilys head with right hand typing just about with left :rofl: breastpump kinda tucked into bra call me supermum :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Nice to see you Phoebe, Flo ok?

Tink sorry to hear Lily not good bless bet your knackered :hugs::hugs:

afm nothing much toothache n fecking heartburn grrrrrrrrrrrrr lack of sleep with bathroom visits ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh the joys :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Tink and Pops xxxx

Blimey sounds crazeeeeeeeee with u Tink. But i hope u and Lily are well xxxx

Hey Poppy how are u? And family? Saw on Faceache about the court case, what a feck up. I can only hope that now when this nonce appears in court they throw the book at him. Florence is in what appears to be a transitional mode according to the wonder week book. Has been quite clingy and uninterested in things. Therefore requiring loadsa mummy time. As for myself.....Meh :nope: in so much pain but nothing showed up on blood tests apart from severe anaemia still, but its hard finding the time to eat when there is so much else to do. And still waiting for my ultra sound to come thru :growlmad: be 3 wks monday:cry:


----------



## puppycat

laurah8279 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> I have food poisoning :(
> 
> Oh no!!!!
> 
> Thats awful hun, how has that happened?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Something i ate apparently x


----------



## pk2of8

puppycat said:


> laurah8279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> I have food poisoning :(
> 
> Oh no!!!!
> 
> Thats awful hun, how has that happened?
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Something i ate apparently xClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: this cracked me up!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Lol yeh it does sound funny looking at it.
Just didn't have the energy to explain lol x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all hope all ok

Hope u feeling better PC
PK how u feeling good luck for tomorrow
Poppy how u?
Tink sorry u having probs with little Lilly how is she today

Umm everyone else HI

Think Mckenzie might have a problem with digesting tomatoes as when he was on baby jarred food he had horrible nappies now when he has loads of tomato based foods and raw tomatoes he has been having horrible nappies again so haven't given him tomato based food for a couple of days now and his nappies are much better so going to cut tomatoes out of his diet for a few more days then introduce them again. Also he has a dietion appointment on thursday so will have a chat with her too


----------



## pk2of8

Well not to say I don't feel for you pc. Sorry hun :hugs: I realized after I posted that didn't come out right. I meant the exchange made me laugh, but I know you're feeling awful, poor thing. :hugs:

:dohh: dh came home in the middle of my post and now I've forgotten what else was said :wacko: I feel SOOOOOOOOOOO nauseous. :sick: if I didn't know I was NOT preggo right now, I would think I was, it's been so bad since this morning. Feeling awful but in good spirits. Just excited for tomorrow...I'm gonna be preggers!!! God I hope it (they) sticks!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks PK. Know how you feel :)


----------



## poppy666

Those babies are gonna stick sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Checking in :) :haha: 

Hope your feeling better Puppycat :hugs: I had to giggle at the 'exchange' also :rofl: no laughing matter though. Your being a great patient, I can't cope with food poisoning. I usually pass out on the bathroom floor and just get up to hurl or poop and collapse again. I come from a long line of fainters, and two of my sons are the same. Its quite amusing (well not really :haha:) when they are about to go I can see it coming and put them in the recovery position. Everyone else panics till they see me just sit with them on the floor cross legged looking chilled out. "Its ok they do this all the time" :rofl: I get some funny looks I tell you. They have nothing wrong with them, they just faint when they are sick, in pain, get a shock, or see blood. Anyhow, after rambling on, my point was ... I would be moaning far more than you :) :hugs: x

Coralista, I forgot to say the other day in the earing debate that I had no real opinion. I have never met a little girl who didn't want their ears pierced and I guess if they have it done young they don't remember it or know what's going to happen which means its less painful. I waited till Jessica decided to have it done, she was about 6. It hurt her but she wanted it done so put up with it. Dunno bout Lily? see what happens. x

PK, I'm beyond excited :loopy: I keep thinking about them little life's ... its so crazy to think about isn't it? like they are yours but they arent inside you yet. Sorry you feel so sick, how bout treating it like MS? keep snacking x

Sleeping bubs, tomatos give a lot of people trouble believe it or not! hope he's ok x

Poppy, i hear ya with the heartburn, it's so horrible. What do you have for it, gaviscon? I glugged it straight from the bottle in the end x

Jenny get ur baby bellie out!!! I am a curvy girl, I just managed to pose good for flattering bump pics! I was a size 14 before, a 16 now :cry: I'm sure you have a gorgeous baby bump growing, and we wanna see :) x

Laura, I'm thinking about your takeaway and I want it! :haha: mmmmmmm nom nom nom :) x

Thanks for the concern guys, Lily is a lot better and went down at 7pm tonight. I got the house clean and had a shower - feel like a new woman! :haha: DH said he is glad cause he would like a new woman :rofl: Off to bed now, sleep well DD's x


----------



## coral11680

hey ladies :hi:

Not much to report from me apart from Chloe coming down with something. She had a bit of a belly ache this morning and the runs so I gave her an immodium and sent her off to school (she was her normal self in every other way). Well when she got home (DH picked her up from school, I was shopping with my Mum) she went out to play like usual. I did notice every time I looked out the window that she was sitting down, which isn't like her. She is a bit like the energizer bunny normally!! Anyway when I called her in for dinner, she told me she doesn't feel well, has the chills, a headache and stomach ache!! Anyway she has a fever and went to bed :awww: just hope we all manage to keep the germies away :argh:

Pheebs, hey darlin, make sure you are eating well, are you on more iron for the anemia? Keep up the good work with Flo, sounds like you are doing an excellent job:thumbup::hugs:

Jenny, we want a bump pic, like the others said we are all shapes and sizes hun:hugs:

PC hope you feel better stmach bugs are horrendous:hugs:

Tink, hope Lily has settled a bit, but you are certainly Supermum!:hugs:

Laura yes the spd is to do with the pelvis, google it. Do you have any of the symptoms?:hugs:

Poppy, hope little one gives you a break soon, and you get some comfort, not long to go now sweety:hugs:

PK, I'm so very very excited about tomorrow, good luck and big huggles, you'll be up the duff tomorrow :yipee: lots and lots of sticky dust :dust: xx

hey everyone else, I'm off to make some bottles and hit the sack:sleep: nighty night x


----------



## poppy666

Ive just used rennies and milk atm i'll live lol, she kicking hell out of me now and head butting :haha:

Night sweetie glad Lily settled :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Cripes, I'm sorry Laura, you asked about SPD. I could type all the symptoms here but its easier for you read up yourself: https://www.pelvicpartnership.org.uk/ this is my fav site for info on pelvic pain, hope you find something helpful there and so sorry your suffering x

Coral, just missed ya. Hope its not a nasty bug and Chloe is back to her normal self tomorrow. :awww: x


----------



## coral11680

Tink, your post made me chuckle esp the fainting parts. Aren't you a nurse? did you ever faint at work :rofl: So so happy Lily is feeling better and you are getting some rest:hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nunnites Poppy :hugs: funny how we wish for strong movements in the second tri, and then wish they would soften up in the third :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I am much better with feinting now Coral, I never had the issue with blood n guts just pain and illness myself. HOWEVER I have feinted at work :rofl: I went into an eye operation ... I don't do eyes :rofl: x


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: poppy. I feel almost silly asking God now, "please let them stick" b/c I know what will be will be, but yet I can't stop thinking it and saying it. :dohh: I'm sure the hardest part is yet to come with the 2ww. :wacko:

Tink it is totally weird, knowing theyre my babies but not in me or not "having" them yet. It's weird to think of "loving" them yet too as they're not fully developed or born but I do. :cloud9: it's b/c they are a part of me and dh that we wouldn't have otherwise and it's so special to me. :hugs: 

We have to drive 2 hours to take the kiddos to see their "sperm donor" and drive another 2 hours back since we have the transfer in the morning. Normally we would just stay overnight or the weekend in Orlando but not this time!!! Tomorrow will be here soon!!!my oldest still refuses to see or talk to him and I'm glad. He doesn't deserve them.


----------



## puppycat

Heh heh thanks Tink. I have quite a high pain threshold thankfully, follow my mum. She rarely goes to the dr, even when she had a acute pancreatitus!!

I honestly thought i was going to die last night though. Felt awful and the cramps were unbearable. What i wouldn't have given for some gas and air then!

Had to do a stool sample too. First time ever. Ewwwwwwww


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I never lived that one down :rofl: 

My youngest is a nightmare with blood though, he once fainted because he saw a mark on his hand... it was red pen :rofl: x


----------



## pk2of8

Oh tink, one of my sisters faints like that when she's ill. You're right...used to scare everybody that didn't know her well :winkwink: 

Coral OH MY GOSH!!!!!! I'm gonna be up the duff tomorrow!!!! :happydance::yipee::wohoo: and poor little Chloe. I hope she gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK, I used to pray after sex :haha: which is kinda the same so I hear you! I'm gonna be thinking of you honey x


----------



## puppycat

Pk re asking God for them to stick.

It does say in scripture 'if you believe in your heart you will get what you ask for then you will' - not word for word obviously.

My point being it doesn't matter WHAT you say it's HOW you say it.

Xx


----------



## pk2of8

Aw thank you tink :kiss: I guess transfer will be happening about 12:15pm UK time?? Say some extra prayers tomorrow my sweeties!!


----------



## puppycat

Will be praying for you sweetie. I am beyond excited for you xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm gonna set a reminder on my phone PK so I can be with you in thought x


----------



## pk2of8

I hear ya PC :hugs: but I'm also trying to prepare myself that it may not be God's will for us. If I don't, i won't be able to handle it. :cry: either way, I know God has a plan for us and that it will all work out for the best, to His glory. I couldn't be here now as sane as I sound, without all of my beautiful ding dong girls. :hug: each one of you is so precious to me, and I swear we have got to have a real life get together one of these days!! :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Woooo party in PK's mansion!!


----------



## puppycat

With triplets running round!


----------



## poppy666

We'll all stop at yours PK your house is bigger :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Any time pc!!!! :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: Tink, red pen:haha: I'm not sure If I ever fainted for real, almost a few times I think.

PK I'll be praying for you too, make sure you rest up and wow it really is amazing how these 3 little lives are growing as we speak but not inside you yet.

That reminds me, I feel so bad for my friend who is 11 weeks now. She was dreading telling her Mum and did today, her Mum reacted badly and my friend was very upset:cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I really must go to bed :haha: PK, would be amazing to all get together! Be lovely if we could manage it someday :) x


----------



## pk2of8

Poppy I would LOVE it!!! :kiss:

Coral, aw your poor friend. It's so traumatizing to be happy and excited about something, then tell someone and then that person have a negative reaction. Hate it when that happens. :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

And besides...with the triplets, I'm gonna defo need ding dong help...who wants the first shift??? :haha::winkwink:


----------



## puppycat

Lol we'll take one each!


----------



## pk2of8

Lol :haha: that ought to get me through a couple of weeks at least :haha: 

Well I got to go sweeties. Got to get on the road. It will be late before we get back and then up VERY early here for transfer :yipee: so I probably won't post til after. Hopefully, God-willing, praying we'll have wonderful news to share!!!! :kiss: nitey-night lovelies :hugs::kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Oh that would be wonderful to all meet up one day, PK would love to help care for the triplets!:crib::crib::crib::haha: Good luck today xx


----------



## puppycat

Pk, have fun conceiving 3 babies in record time :haha:
:wohoo:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Good luck for today PK and remember plenty of rest after transfer  THIS IS IT!!! xxx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

PK So excited for you hun:happydance: 
Wishing you the very best of luck, I'll be praying for you sweetie :hugs:

Hi everyone else:hi:


----------



## poppy666

Good luck PK your babies should be snuggled in by now :happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Good luck for today PK u and hubby will be in my thoughts. Loadsa love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:
:happydance::flower::happydance::flower::happydance::flower::happydance::flower::happydance:
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Damita

Good luck PK!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

all thes best PK :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

dropping in with prayers and :dust: for PK...im soooooo freakin excited now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek :hugs::kiss::kiss::hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me this morning on to my last clomid now fx this month i hope x x x


----------



## pk2of8

Oh caz.... :hugs: stuuuuupid :witch:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Caz im sorry *hugs*

PK how are u? How did transfer go? xxx


----------



## pk2of8

Ok so you guys better get back here soon, I have NEWS!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:

Everything went perfect this morning!!!!! I'm so flipping thrilled right now!! And I'm just over the moon about how dh has been since we had the news to move forward with retrieval.:cloud9: he's just been so happy and excited! :cloud9::cloud9:

Ok, so we have 3 beautiful embabies!!! :baby::baby::baby: Doc said they were well-developed and strong!!! :wohoo: it hasn't quite sunk in that I'm "pregnant". Still just praying they stick....or at least one does! I'm not quite home yet. We were totally out of groceries, so dh in the store...I'm waiting in the car, staying off my feet!! But I got a piccy of each of our little "babies" teehee :winkwink: I'll scan and post when we get home!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!
*PK IS PREGGGGGGGGGO!*

:wohoo:


----------



## phoebe

WOOHOO!!!! PK xXxXxXx
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## sleeping bubs

OMG PK I AM SO HAPPY FOR U now rest rest rest

afm Mckenzie is driving me mad lost count how many times I have said no today he is not listening at all today :-(


----------



## phoebe

Caz sorry that witch got u. All the very best for this cycle lovely xxxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Hi all xxxxx Hope all is well on planet DD xxxxxxxxxxx

AFM just take a gander at my icon.........Phew relieved.com Has been a couple of worrying weeks x


----------



## coral11680

PK Fantastic News can't believe you're preggo!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:​
Will def be praying they are sticky little beans!! Or at least one or two!:thumbup: xxxxxxxxxx

Caz, sorry for AF really hope this cycle is it for you fingers crossed!:hugs:

Phoebe what happened? did you think you may be preggo? confused.com:wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

thank you lovelies...ok, here's the piccies!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

baby #1, baby #2, and baby #3 teehee
 



Attached Files:







Embaby#1.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 1









Embaby#2.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 1









Embaby#3.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## poppy666

*PK THOSE PICTURES JUST BROUGHT TEARS TO MY EYES* :cry:​
:bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::crib::crib::hangwashing::hangwashing::cake::cake::muaha::muaha::dance::dance::dance::plane::plane::awww::boat::boat::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::friends::friends::friends::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wine::wine::wine::wine::football::football::football::football: *Sending bucket loads of sticky dust *:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

*Ps............ PK your in my siggy ​*


----------



## puppycat

Pk you got me crying too :cry:


----------



## laurah8279

Omg! Totally over the moon for you pk! :)

x x x x


----------



## pk2of8

oh my gosh, you've got me in tears now too poppy! :cry::happydance::cloud9: i guess technically it's not a "bfp" yet, but it is preggers. oh wow!!!!!!! i still can't believe it!!! :hugs::kiss:

:hugs: PC and :hugs: laura


----------



## caz & bob

aw pk crying her x x x


----------



## phoebe

Hi Coral yes i did oops. Thought i had mentioned it on here a while back. Anyways panic's off. Time for me to concentrate on PK's day :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Oh PK what beautiful pictures honey. I am over the moon for u xxxxxxxxxxx
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh wow PK wot great photos so strange seeing them like that  Take care


----------



## pk2of8

aw phoebe :hugs: i don't want what i'm going through to mean that we can't still hash things out when you or any of the other ding dongs need some support sweetie :hugs: i'm here for you no matter what :kiss:

sleeping, it is weird seeing them like that, but it is amazing too!! :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

check this out girls!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







embabiestransfer#1edit.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## coral11680

Wow amazing pics PK, it truly is a miracle :yipee:. I can't wait for your official bfp! xxxxx:kiss:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Wow PK the pics are amazing!!! UR PREGNANT 
When can you test or will u wait for your beta results? xxx


----------



## ladybeautiful

*HI ALL!!!!!*

So much to say and catch up on, but first *OMG PK..... FREAKIN AWESOME NEWS!!! CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND YOUR HUSBAND!!!!!!!!!!!! SOOOOOO THRILLED TO READ THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: well beta is the 26th. dh and i talked about testing early, but he doesn't want me to yet. i don't think he wants to wait til the beta though either. i don't have any IC's. dh didn't want to buy more. i think i have 1 or 2 more $ store tests. i'm thinking of using one tomorrow morning just to check that my hcg trigger is out of my system. that usually takes 5 or 6 days. i have 2 frer's but i know dh will want to buy more. so i'm thinking about testing around 4-5 days from now, but that might be too early and i'm so afraid of getting a bfn :cry: so in the end, i don't have a clear decision yet. :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

ladyb so good to see you sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we gotta see piccies!!!!!!!! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## ladybeautiful

CONGRATULATIONS ALSO TO ALL THE BEAUTIFUL DING DONG MOMMAS AND THE DING DONG BFPs, and I see there have been many of those :bfp:s on here while I was gone!! :happydance: Waiting for the next round of good news! :)

Hope all of you are doing well. have missed you all loads but just don't get the chance to come online too much. I'll keep this short as i'm typing one-handed with my little guy snuggled in my chest :cloud9:, but just wanted to let ya'll know i'm proud mum to a baby boy. he was born 3 days after his due date, on july 28, weighing 7lbs 8oz. i had a water labour n water birth, and it was a memorable moment looking at him for the first time as they pulled him out of the water!! :) he's quite the boobie monster, n i find myself on the couch with a boob hanging out almost 12 hours of the day :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

LB soooooooooooooooo lovely to see you :happydance::happydance: need piccs and what did call our little ding dong? Ohhhh birth story too :haha:

PK amazing piccy :hugs:


----------



## ladybeautiful

thanks PK :) 

Thanks also to all your congratulatory messages on FB and for asking after me here on BNB :) Sorry I haven't been around to be a part of your lives in the last few months :(


----------



## ladybeautiful

haha i've been meaning to put down my birth story before I forget it myself, but haven't got round to it yet. one of these days... :shrug:

his name is Ishaan. It means supreme power and wisdom...hehehe :) will share some pics once I transfer them from my phone and camera.

(now to update my ridiculously outdated signature :dohh:)


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh wow lb congrats wot a gorgeous name great to c u bk on here


----------



## poppy666

My siggy updated :) xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ionly have one hand - left and am leaning at wierd angle :haha: cant type much but im here and celebrating with you PK!!!!!!!!!!! wwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooo :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lots of love and massive congratulations LB!!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi ladyB! Congrats on the birth of Ishaan  nice to hear from you xxx

Well PK whatever you decide to do in regards to testing we will support you hun and lets face it it's gona be BFP (i know it) xxx


----------



## phoebe

Lady b!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hi::hi::hi::hi::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
So good to have u back lovely. Have really missed u. And congratulations on the birth of ur beautiful little boy Ishaan, Gorgeous name hunny xxxxxxxxxxxxx Now time to update siggy yay


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> aw phoebe :hugs: i don't want what i'm going through to mean that we can't still hash things out when you or any of the other ding dongs need some support sweetie :hugs: i'm here for you no matter what :kiss:
> 
> sleeping, it is weird seeing them like that, but it is amazing too!! :hugs:

I'll have none of that PK, today is ur day and i am so looking forward to seeing that BFP of urs!!!! And i'd like to add in return, that i am here for u and all other DD's. We've gone thru so much on this thread and u all mean the absolute world to me. Yet another beautiful and amazing picture my darling, Now as the other DD's have said, rest rest REST!!!! gotta let our babies get all snuggly and tucked in there :happydance::happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Hugs xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::friends::kiss::hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hey all, I'm on my phone with a baby sleeping in my arms so forgive me that I'll be brief...

Pk I've been thinking of you all day long! I'm sooooooo unbelievably happy for you and your dh. I'm praying for the babies to stick and grow healthy. Amazing pictures, never seen anything like it! Now just rest and rest, lots of sticky dust and love flying your way xxxxxxxxxxxx

Ladyb, lovely to see you and congrats on the birth of your little boy Ishaan! Please come and chat with us more xx

Hi to all the lovely DDs, I'll catch up with you all tomorrow. I've been busy and tired and irritated. Looks like I'm gonna have a difficult night at work tonight. Love you all xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

You rest to babydream once your finished missy :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Thanks poppy, I managed to settle an overtired baby, took me bloody two hours, wow this was a first! I'm finishing at 7am but i hope I won't be too tired. I saw dh last night after Monday night I missed him a lot, he had to work again today so if we can spend tomorrow together i rather not waste time with sleeping. xx


----------



## coral11680

hi ladies,

PK I'm counting down the days til you get your bfp! so exciting. :happydance::happydance:

LB welsome back hunnie and congrats on the birth of Ishaan :awww: need to see pics.

BD hope you have an easy night tonight.:hugs:

I'm off to make bottles and go to bed nunnites all :kiss:xxx


----------



## poppy666

Night Coral give Keiraa hug :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Hey ladies

Nice to see you LadyB, congrats on your little man, can't wait to see pics :)

Just popping in before sleep. Got a wicked headache tonight :(

Night dings x


----------



## poppy666

Night PC and that hat is soooooooooooooo cute :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Thanks babyd :hugs: I hope you can get some rest tonight sweetie and get to spend some time with your dh tomorrow. 

Coral, I really hope the time doesn't drag until testing time!!


----------



## poppy666

PK i hope it dont drag too :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

I cant believe you're almost done poppy!! Wow. :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

LOL Still feel like i got ages yet, but feeling it now getting old :haha: bet it will be hard at this stage for you with 3 :hugs: but worth all the pain x

Morning everyone :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well on to the last clomid if this month doesn't turn out then i will be doing egg sharing with ivf so it will be a lot cheaper for us we will get there tbh i think my body needs a good rest off clomid x x x


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Caz lets hope it dont come to that sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## PJ32

Congratulations PK, hope you are feeling well hunny and still have your feet up. 3 babies is such a blessing.

LadyB congrats on little Ishaan, glad to hear you are both well.

Caz, good luck, and maybe the clomid break will do you good.

Hi pops, hope you are well hun, can't believe how quickly your pregnancy has gone, and hope little miss has moved out of your ribs.

Tink, hope lily is well today and feeding a bit better, it must be frustrating for you both.

PC, yay for the food poisoning easing up, love the knitting !!

Sorry if I've missed anyone, I will read back again later, haven't posted in ages, its been a bit manic here, 6 weeks until maternity leave and counting. We are coming back to the UK to live, in November so excited!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

PJ i cant believe your 25wks either :hugs:missed you and great news about coming back here to live, was this planned??

Hope your pregnancy going smoothly too :kiss:


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> PJ i cant believe your 25wks either :hugs:missed you and great news about coming back here to live, was this planned??
> 
> Hope your pregnancy going smoothly too :kiss:

Ahh missed you all too. I have popped on a couple of times to post recently and something crops up so have not had chance to say hello properly. 

Its flying by! pregnancy is going great thanks, apart from the usual aches and pains. 

as for coming home, I am being made redundant, so it seems the best time to come home. I can take a bit of extra time off too. OH has just got a good job offer so we should all be back and settled just in time to have baby. We are all ready to come home now :cloud9:

Sorry to hear about the mix up with the court case, hope its a blessing in disguise and the maggot will get what he deserves. xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Nice month to come back it will be bloody freezing :haha: sorry to hear about your job, but sounds like your looking forward to the big move, just take it easy missy :hugs:


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> Nice month to come back it will be bloody freezing :haha: sorry to hear about your job, but sounds like your looking forward to the big move, just take it easy missy :hugs:

I know, I need to find a coat that will fit lol!! Still we might get back just in time for bonfire night. 

to be honest, I am looking forward to coming home. I do love my job, but there is no way I can carry it on with a new baby, I would be away from home too much. This way I can get a long mat leave :happydance:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: everyone,

Congrats to you PK!!!!...this is going to be an excited tww:hugs:

LadyB so good to hear from you!!! Congrats on Ishaan...beautiful name. Hope to see pics soon:hugs:

Caz:hugs: to you girly

Puppy, glad your on the mend:hugs: I am going to start knitting my baby blanket next Saturday with some ladies at church. They knitt scarves, blankets, booties and hats for the newborns and the homeless. 

Tink,Coral and Phobe, I hope you and your little ladies are doing well

Poppy:hugs: to you 

PJ,Laura,MC,Jenny hope you ladies are doing well:hugs:

asfm, I am tired!!! We had an awesome retreat this weekend. Our theme was "Learning to Lean and Leaning to Learn" it was AWESOME!!! my spirit is refreshed. I have been cramping a lot. I just pray everything is allright. I need to get ready for church this morning and then I have tons of homework to do. You ladies have a good rest of the day:hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Good morning sweeties :hi:

China sounds like you had an awesome weekend!! I'm so jealous!! :haha: when do you have your next appt? :hugs:

Pj, lucky you, soon being on mat leave!! I'm so glad to hear you're doing well...we've missed you here!! :hugs:

Poppy I know those last couple of months are awful but I hope they fly by for you :kiss: because if they fly by for you, maybe they will for me too :haha:

Well I used my last $ store cheapie this morning to see if my HCG trigger shot was out of my system. Nothing showed at first but I just checked it a while ago (3 hours after I did it) and you can see a very faint line there. Probably be all gone by tomorrow. This way I know I can trust results whenever I do a test later. Still not sure when I will test...wait and see if I get any "symptoms" I guess. :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

Ha ha, PK having POAS addictions already :haha:

Sounds like your church have a lovely idea there China - I wonder if any of our ladies can knit, might suggest something similar to pastor. We're doing a 'foodbank' atm which is just as rewarding :)


----------



## skweek35

:Hello: DD's!! 

PK so glad to hear all went well with yesterdays session! 3 healthy babies growing! FXed all 3 take root and continue to grow to become healthy happy babies for you and your OH!!! 

China - glad to hear you had a good weekend at the ladies retreat. 

To everyone else - :hugs: and hope you are all well. 

I've had a really busy weekend with my mom's 60th birthday celebrations. My brother and his family joined us from Ireland for the weekend. Was really good to see them again esp my nephew!! He is almost 3! They are planning on TTCing #2 next year - would be really nice to be bump buddies with my SIL! 

Wedding plans have returned to the drawing board as I wont be able to have the church wedding I wanted!! As neither of us attend church and we dont like the look of the churches in our parish, we will have to become habitual worshippers at the church of our choice to be able to get married there! 
So returned to the drawing board and looking for a venue where we can have a civil ceremony and reception. 
Already seeing one of these venues on Tuesday night. Will contact the other 2 venues in the week.


----------



## China girl

PK my next appointment is 9/20 @ 2. Its just to hear "critters" HB and then I will make my first OB appointment. 

Oh, PK I have some IC left and a FRER if you want them :)

Thanks Skweek & Puppy


----------



## poppy666

CG glad you had a good weekend and home all refreshed, wouldnt worry about cramps sweetie all part of the course, think mine settled after 15wk :hugs:

skweek35 happy 60th again to your mum... ahhh added stress of wedding planning, just watched my friend going through it but she had a lovely day.

PK ive missed the poas addiction i feed through PC atm so roll on 26th :haha:

afm nothing just binned most of my clothes that ive hogged for years, im terrible and wont bin anything OH goes mad lol.

Here's my 32wk bump piccy and tbh i feel horrid n fat now :cry: stretch marks ugh.
 



Attached Files:







photo0042.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> PK ive missed the poas addiction i feed through PC atm so roll on 26th :haha:

Ain't that the truth! lol.

Pops just wanted to say I am going to do Sam's 2 boy hats before I do your cardi - I need more pink wool (I know I won't have enough to finish a cardi and I need to buy it from the same place so it matches) Just so you know :)


----------



## poppy666

PC dont worry sweetie i got a bit to go yet lol, i really need to start buying clothes only bought a few... i really am lastminute.com was with korben :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Aye I know but I'll probably put a pic on FB for Sam and you might have though 'hang on...' :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Nahhhh wouldnt think anything lol :kiss:


----------



## caz & bob

poppy lovely bump hun yes its huge x x x


----------



## pk2of8

Aw poppy bump looks perfect sweetie! :winkwink:

Sk, my dh and I just married, well a yr and a half ago now, but I sympathize with the stress of wedding planing. Still fresh in my memory!! :hugs: you'll get it done though and all will be perfect! 

China, YES!!! Anything to save some money at this point!! :haha: I am so not above freebies!! Lol. I'll pm you my address if you're really sure?? :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

China, just looking at your Lifepoint church on FB after your check in, didn't realise it was a baptist church, that's where I go here. Just watching the baptisms :)


----------



## skweek35

Thanks PK!! yeah I know we will get there in the end - just really frustrating at the mo! I want to book a venue so I can confirm a date, but just cant find a venue I really like and can afford!! 
We are not prepared to spend a fortune on the wedding so looking for more affordable but equally pretty places. 

Poppy your bump looks perfect to me!! I would lovingly wear babybump stretch marks !!!
Not long now!! 
My cousins wife is already in hospital with twins - only 28 weeks!! babies are doing very well but they seem to be too heavy for her body as she is already dilating. 
Docs where saying C-Section in Oct. But looks like she will have them before that.


----------



## pk2of8

sk, i understand what you mean. i didn't want to get married in my church because that was where i had my wedding with my first husband, so we looked for a different venue. found one that we both just absolutely LOVED and then didn't book there b/c of the cost....not so much cost of the venu, but you HAD to use their caterer, which is like the best caterer in the area i used to live in, which also means it was the most expensive. :dohh: so we kept looking and found several other venues that were really nice, but none that really seemed to hit us as the place we wanted to make our vows to each other. in the end, we went back to the original one, our favorite. we were able to book the venue at half cost by having the wedding on a weeknight (thursday) instead of our original date, which was on a weekend (we only changed it by a week). weekends are always more expensive in the wedding world. the caterer still cost the same, but the venue coordinator threw in some things for us, like some extra side dishes and some things like that for free. all in all, the venue was the most expensive thing we did (with the catering) by far, but more than worth every single penny. we were SO pleased with all of it, the setting, the food, embience, service. top-notch. anyway, consider asking about different dates that might reduce the cost or when the "off-season" is for the venue you like. :hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey all

SK I understand the wedding planning I get married in 4 weeks (tomorrow) ahhh oh finally got shirt waistcoat and cravat but no suit yet lol. We having a wedding on a budget having registry office wedding at 3pm on a mon then 6--10pm wedding reception on a paddle boat on the broads  Can't wait lol 

Hey PK how u feeling?


----------



## skweek35

Thanks a mil PK. 
I am willing to do what I can to reduce the cost of this wedding, but OH is adament that it will be on a Saturday - doesnt want to inconvience family and friends - most of which will be on holiday as I am a teacher and am rather limited to when we can get married!! :growlmad: 

I have already ordered and paid for my dress!! I think it was a cheap dress - well seeing that I started trying on dresses at £1800 and the one I bought is £715!!! I think I did really well!! 

So as far as I am concerned - I have sorted the most important thing! My dress!! 
https://www.perfectionbridalandmenswear.co.uk/bridal5.html 
My dress is Crystal. 
It is absolutely gorgeous on me!!!


----------



## puppycat

That dress is stunning hun! You should have one that makes you feel like a princess :)

I did my wedding on a budget too (no not OURS, MINE lol :p) booked it all in 8 weeks, had the local registry office for 3pm and then went to our local football club after (which was free to hire ;) ) - we had a friend cater, i made my own bouquet, my best friend paid for my dress adjustments (just £45 - it can be done if you find the right seamstress) bought paper tablecloths and did our own sweet favours, ummmm bought my cake from M&S just plain ivory and decorated it with flowers from Tesco. DH got his suit in the sale from M&S, was cheaper to buy than rent (research that!) Had my gramp drive me to the wedding (made him feel useful and saved us a packet) just put ribbon on his car :D

Got my dad to pay for the DJ (and shopped around for the best deal), decorated the room myself, did my own makeup and my sister straightened my hair and i did hers. lol. My little sister is a photographer so I gave her £50 to do our photos and then we got them on CD and printed them ourselves.

Oh and my dress was on sale too £400 !!!!

Here's some snaps :D
 



Attached Files:







SDC10266.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 11









SDC10271.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 11









S8002798.jpg
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 11









S8002801.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## puppycat

Forgot to add we wed on a Friday too :)


----------



## skweek35

WOW a dress for £400!! that was cheap!! but equally stunning on you!!! 

We have a cake sorted already!! OH's sister used to make wedding cakes. Thinking of having simple 3 tiered cake decorated with roses. 

If I could have my wedding in the week I would - just to save money!! 
But OH is just not budging with the day of week! It has to be a Saturday for him. :growlmad:


----------



## pk2of8

PC, i think you take the cake for "on a budget" :winkwink::haha::thumbup: I did most everything myself as well, but i refused to compromise on a couple of things. we couldn't get off light with the catering due to the venue and we paid for a professional photographer (i asked some of my family members, but they didn't want to for fear of ruining the day :awww:). i bought my dress outside of our budget. it wasn't on sale, but i got it at a reasonable cost. at least i felt so. i did all the table decorations myself. i bought the flowers at a bulk store here called costco, and my sister-in-law arranged them for me. i did my own make-up. i can't remember what else now :dohh:


----------



## skweek35

Yup that surely was on a budget!! hehe 

I love costco's - we have them here to - but not many!! 
We are considering asking my mom's one colleague who is a qualified photographer but only doing it on the side at the mo, to do the photos for us. 
She did the family portrait photo's yesterday for us. Will first see what the pics look like and then decide


----------



## Damita

My dress was £600 and I got it in the sale :)

We got married on a Saturday, but we only spent £5,000 in total, my mum made cupcakes and I decorated the place myself.


----------



## puppycat

Ooooooh pretty!


----------



## poppy666

Damita you look stunning :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Damita - those pics of you are gorgeous!!! I also really like the white and dark blue colour theme - I might use that and I just adore the flutterbyes!!


----------



## Damita

Thanks guys, ebay is where I got all my stuff - bargain!


----------



## pk2of8

BEAUTIFUL damita!! :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

You gotta love ebay :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Yeh ebay :thumbup:


----------



## sleeping bubs

my wedding dress only cost £83 lol wanted simple as the boat has narrow stairs/ladders lol a friend of Kierans is doing the cake for about £65 and a friend is doing the photos lol haven't really spent much well we haven't all we have brought is the rings my parents and Kieran's parents are paying for it lol


----------



## Jenny Penn

Aww i love all this wedding talk 
I got married 2 years ago whilst on holiday with my family in Florida, it was an amazing day.
Here are some pics https://www.royalchapel.com/09JenniferScott.html 
xxx


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Jenny those are gorgeous too, love the little page boy:hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks Poppy, the little boy is called Callum and is our best friends youngest son 

How are you feeling hun? xxx


----------



## pk2of8

what a beautiful wedding jenn :kiss:


----------



## puppycat

Jenny Penn said:


> Aww i love all this wedding talk
> I got married 2 years ago whilst on holiday with my family in Florida, it was an amazing day.
> Here are some pics https://www.royalchapel.com/09JenniferScott.html
> xxx

You got married a month after us - July 31st 2009 :)


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks PK!

Not far apart at all PC  Feels like just yesterday lol xxx


----------



## Damita

awww lovely wedding pictures Jenny


----------



## Damita

aww I loved planning my wedding - would do it again for renewing of vows :haha;


----------



## babydream

Hey girls,

Wedding talk, i like it! Well, my wedding dress was custom made from ebay shipped from China. The dress itself cost £9.99 shipping was around £40 and tiny alteration at the local dry cleaner for £10. We got married 18th March 2006, went to the registry office and then had a reception for about 40people in a Greek restaurant with tons of food. We couldn't finish it all and the restaurant owner packed it all for us to take home and we had a smallish party in our flat the next day, eating the wedding meal lol. I'll try to find a pic...
 



Attached Files:







07980034.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## babydream

Poppy your bump is gorgeous. You all probably saw mine on fb with dh lol Thanks for liking it x I'm an onion! 

Hope you all are okay, girls, dh and i had a very good day together but i had some very upsetting news this evening and i cried my eyes out...I had a phone call and was told by my aunt that they didn't want to tell me but my 22yr old cousin is pregnant and asked me to take her to the abortion appointment tomorrow. I had a shock and got very upset at first cause i know she did it on purpose thinking that the guy would finally take her seriously. She's irresponsible, stupid and selfish and this will be her fourth abortion. She's very sad that the guy doesn't even want to know about it and she can't rely on anyone's support so there's no way she can keep it. Now i just feel sorry for the little life she's going to kill tomorrow and i will be there to help her to do it. I am devastated but it's really lucky that i'm pregnant because if i still was struggling with ttc i wouldn't be able to see her let alone go along with her. I am angry with her but i know it's hard for her too and it's gonna be hard for her to see me with a growing belly and seeing me having my baby. It's sad sad sad :cry:


----------



## puppycat

You're a better person than me BD, i couldn't do it :hugs:


----------



## China girl

pk2of8 said:


> Aw poppy bump looks perfect sweetie! :winkwink:
> 
> Sk, my dh and I just married, well a yr and a half ago now, but I sympathize with the stress of wedding planing. Still fresh in my memory!! :hugs: you'll get it done though and all will be perfect!
> 
> China, YES!!! Anything to save some money at this point!! :haha: I am so not above freebies!! Lol. I'll pm you my address if you're really sure?? :hugs:

YES..I'm sure....pm your address :)


----------



## Damita

I wouldn't be able to take her, you are a strong lady :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Hugs babydream i know its going to be hard, but sadly this is the world we're in and im not against the A word as everyone has their own reasons why they do it, but 4th time?? Not so good :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

hey ladies,

China, glad you had a nice weekend :hugs:

PC lovely wedding pics:thumbup:

Skweek, love the dress its beautiful. x

Damita, you looked stunning in those wedding pics.x

Jenny you too you looked great and lovely wedding.

Babyd, like the wedding pic, thats terrible news. How far along is she? so so sad:cry:

Poppy, lovely bump you look lovely dear, wont be long before little Serenity is here and pink, pink, pink:happydance:

PK try to rest and let those 3 eggies snuggle up. I think maybe 4 or 5 days to test? but do they tell you not to test? Although for us poas addicts thats impossible:haha: 

PJ nice to see you back :hugs:

sorry if I missed anyone, trying to remember:dohh: love to all xx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Coral hope you n keira are ok? Looks weird every time someone puts Serenity on here, im that use to seeing boy names and knowing your talking about my little girl :cloud9: how sad am i :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Not sad Pops, cute!


----------



## pk2of8

thanks china!!!! :happydance:

babyd, i agree with the other girls...i wouldn't be able to do it. i understand people have their reasons for doing it...personally i don't support it, but that's beside the point. i just think as the FOURTH time, she's just being plain irresponsible and not showing respect for herself or for the little lives she has lost. regardless of her decision, i hope she will consider getting counseling because we all know this is more about her own self-esteem and issues than having a pregnancy. :hugs: i really hope it all works out for her. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poppy 32 weeks :wohoo:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurah8279

Morning all ding dongs! :hi:

how are you all? The pain in my left hip is getting worse day by day. Not aure what to do about it at all.

Xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwww loving the wedding chat here ladies!!!!! Not been able to retain an awful lot of info here though, my brain is frazzeled through exhaustion! Lily a lot better again thank goodness but waking lots in the night to make up for the lack of feeding. Anyhow, just glad shes back to doing normal baby stuff lol 

Babydream, that's great that your taking her and you have such a wonderful attitude to her. Most people would just be totally fed up with her ... rightly so she's been very irresponsible. But in reality, the girl must be pretty messed up and muddled inside for her to be doing this. Glad you felt able to help, your not condoning what she is doing your being there for a mixed up young lady. I really hope she gets herself straight now. I'll be thinking of you, will be hard x

Hope everyone is ok? I think they are right? :haha: zzzzzzzz

Heres my wedding photos, pretty sure most of you have seen them on FB anyhow but any excuse to show em off :haha: Ours was a pretty down to earth do at my church, and the reception in a marquee at the local pub :haha: 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150164438140319.412862.196241690318&type=1x


----------



## phoebe

Hello all hope all is well, just thought i'd pop by and say hi. Hugs xxxxx:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## babydream

Morning all, I'm messed up! Scared! My cousin is stupid and irresponsible and selfish etc...but she has nobody else she could ask to take her. As it turned out this was the reason for my aunt's visit but I didn't know. Anyway...Please please tell me girls that god won't punish me for helping her through this. I'm really scared that if I do this god will take my baby away too. Please say it's not gonna happen!:cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

BD You are doing the right thing by god. Dont condone what she is doing, but do not judge her. Thats for God to do. Instead you are demonstrating Gods love, grace and mercy by being there for her, and hes not gonna punish you for that. That is exactly what we are called to do honey! I'll br praying for you to have the strength to get throgh the day xxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Thanks Tink :cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

so sorry youve been put in this position xxx


----------



## puppycat

Sweetie the Lord gave YOU that baby because that baby is completely right for you. You're not condoning your couins decision or doing the procedure yourself. You're taking her to a clinic appointment for support and you could even say a prayer in there for that little life. The Lord wouldn't punish you for being a kind person.

God is love xxx


----------



## babydream

I'm gonna try to go through all the options she considered to see if I could offer any ideas before she goes through with it. I def don't condon this and I told her my opinion about her actions which got her here and I was really harsh. But I have to put my anger aside and support her decision no matter how I feel about it. I better go now, will be back later. xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

Tink is right babyd. God expects us to show compassion without approving of what is wrong. being there for your cousin and taking her is not a sin, and God doesn't work like that...to take away your baby...He won't do that when you're trying to show love. I know what I said before was pretty hard...I suppose just hit me at the wrong time :blush: but I know many people over the years who I've been a friend to who've had abortions. It's not a pretty thing and they typically feel extremely torn up about it and guilty after the fact. Four is quite a high number, and that shocked me. I mean, why not just use bcp's or get the depo shot or an implant or something? :wacko: but I'm going off-point. Anyway, your cousin very much needs some counseling and compassion. Most often our punishments from God come in the form of dealing with the real consequences of whatever stupid decisions we've made. But bad things that happen to us are not from God, but rather a result of the fallen nature of the world in general and the sinful nature of man. It's inherent. Taking your cousin won't cause anything to happen to your baby sweetie. :hugs: I would suggest though, if you're feeling so strongly about it, that maybe it's the time to talk to her about how you're feeling about it and your concerns for her. Not to try to persuade her one way or another, but just to let her know you don't support what she's doing but you still wanted to be there for her. Maybe that's what God expects you to do but only you know for sure. :shrug: no matter what, we're here for you sweetie and you're doing the right thing :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

babydream, sorry you are going through this but I agree that this is not your doing and God will not punish you:hugs::hugs:

Tink, you have a lovely way with words hun, I always love readin your posts:hugs: when do you want to meet? Anyday is good for me but Friday? Glad Lily is doing better:hugs:

morning PC, Phoebe :hi:


----------



## coral11680

PK hi, you have a way with words too, enjoy reading your posts:hugs: How are feeling any symptoms yet?


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> BD You are doing the right thing by god. Dont condone what she is doing, but do not judge her. Thats for God to do. Instead you are demonstrating Gods love, grace and mercy by being there for her, and hes not gonna punish you for that. That is exactly what we are called to do honey! I'll br praying for you to have the strength to get throgh the day xxxxxxx

couldnt have said it better myself, totally agree with our Tink :thumbup: :hugs: for today Tunde..ill be thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx <3 :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

pk...gorgeous embabies...praying for you:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Tink those pictures are so beautiful :)


----------



## pk2of8

Good morning girls. :hugs:

I'll be praying for you babyd. :kiss: (and your cousin) :hugs:

Tink, so glad to hear lily is doing better :happydance: I bet a poor night of sleep is worth it when she's feeding and feeling better :thumbup::hugs:

:hi: g'morning pc. How u today? :kiss:

Afm, feeling quite crap since yesterday afternoon. I think Ive got a mild form of OHSS (ovarian hyper-stimulation syndrome). It's only possible to get it after ov when you're doing an ivf cycle. I dont believe I showed risk for it during stims or they would have canceled the cycle. BUT the nurse told us when we started all this, that this mostly happens in the cycles that are successful, so I'm praying it's a good sign!!! Mostly I just feel "unwell", but as to "real" symptoms, I'm having some nausea (nothing new), still quite bloated (I look preggo, a good 4-5 months preggo), and pains in my stomach. Really it's the pains in my stomach that made me think it's the ohss. Anyway, if it gets worse I'll call the clinic, but otherwise, just trying to rest up and drink lots of fluids.


----------



## puppycat

Hey PK :wave: how's life being preggo? :happydance:

I'm feeling a bit 'meh' today actually. I am fed up with DH and I am thinking about it far too much. Supposed to be going out for lunch with my best friend today but I'm going to have to REALLY drag myself out :(

I'll be ok, it's just a little dip - haven't had one for a while :)


----------



## poppy666

BD huge hugs :hugs::hugs:

PK hope your ok and just rest as much as you can :kiss:

Babyhopes happy 32wks :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

Well you can always vent to us here pc :winkwink::hugs: dh's have the worst sense of things sometimes. Try to do something for yourself today hun. I know you'll have to make yourself do it but meeting your friend might be just the ticket. :kiss:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks PK, going to get myself sorted :)
Rant later - lol
Wow isn't that something for you to look forward to :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

I have LOTS to read back on. Just wanted to say a belated congrats to hopes :hugs: Lovely name you have chosen too. 
Got married on saturday so kind of on :cloud9: right now. 
Next FS appointment is 13th October and we have decided to go ahead with it now i am more stable. 
Hope you are all okay and i will try to pop in more regularly (my laptop has died so having to use DH's) 

xxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

Rants are always something to look forward to pc :haha: 

Lupus, wonderful ton see you back sweetie and so glad you're doing better!! Yay!! :hugs: huge congrats on getting married hun :wedding::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Congratz LR hope it was a magical day and so glad to hear your going ahead with TTC :hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

Can any1 please tell me what to do about my hip? I am in total agony every time I get up and try to walk now!!!


----------



## poppy666

Have a word with mw sweetie my SPD is in my groin area not too bad yet just starting to feel it when i walk and when i try get in bath and into bed. All they'll offer you is physio :shrug:


----------



## pk2of8

I had to look it up b/c I wasn't sure what it was...take a look at this Laura. Maybe a support belt for your belly will help?? :hugs:

https://www.birthsource.com/scripts/article.asp?articleid=189


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Laura did you see the link I posted for you the other day? the pelvic partnership? here it is again: https://www.pelvicpartnership.org.uk/

You will need to see your G.P really, and demand to be refurred for physio. They can give you a support belt there but like PK said, you can buy one. I'm not convinced its actual SPD as its in the hip joint, but I expect it is Pelvic Girdle pain as a result of the stretching of the ligaments in pregnancy. Follow the recommendations on that site, I wont list them here as its all over there for you. You have my sympathy honey, I had SPD and SIJD plus degenerative discs so I know all about aches and pains in pregnancy. Give me a shout if you have anything you want to ask honey. I was on strong pain relief and in a wheelchair at the end :( x

Coralista, Thursday any good for you? x

Hey PK, Popsy, MC, PC :wave: :hugs: Lily pie asleep, Tinkerbell going asleep zzzzzzz :haha: back laters xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK sorry just read your post, hoping it gets better for you honey. Rest up and defo call up clinic if it gets no better :hugs: as if you needed anything to make you more anxious!!! :hugs: x

PC just read your post properly too, sending huggles :hugs: defo some you time is in order x


----------



## poppy666

Tink i thought more maybe Sciatica than spd? :shrug: enjoy your sleep :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

i'm having just a very tiny bit of pink spotting mixed in with ..... well, i don't know if it's actually cm or just leftover from the progesterone vaginal suppository i'm having to take (sorry tmi :blush:). oh good grief :dohh::dohh: i'm going to end up symptom spotting no matter how hard i try not to :dohh::dohh: but maybe it's a good sign for starting to implant??? :happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Implantation :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: stick babies stick :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

PK with 3 little bubs implanting you will likely get a bit more too :haha:
Snuggle tight babies!!! Off to draft my rant now ;)


----------



## pk2of8

i almost hope so pc. might give me more reassurance. of course if it's not too much :wacko:


----------



## babydream

Hello, i'm back, we are done, it's over :( I'm sad but now we trying to move on. Thank you so much for your support xx

Pk, i think/hope it's implantation, it must be with 3 babies in there yaaaaaaaay 

Laura, sorry you are in pain. Mw told me that spd starts with pelvic pain by the pubic bone. The kind of pain i've been having was at the hips, lower back, the bones in my ass and sometimes down to my legs. It's a sharp and sudden pain comes and goes, lasts for a few seconds or minutes and i just shout out loud when it comes on. She said it was sciatica and take paracetamol. Hope you get better. 

Hope everyone else is ok, i totally forgot what i read back, i'm soooo tired...zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## pk2of8

babyd, i'm glad you're feeling a little better and handling things ok sweetie :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

OK deep breath!

When I was unwell I did anticipate DH helping me.... yeh ok. 

On the Thursday night/Friday morning that I was on the loo for a bit :blush: he kept asking if I was ok. I thought it was quite sweet and felt bad for being annoyed with him that day. It didn't last.

I managed a few hours sleep but in the morning then I started TMI passing blood which is when I started to panic and called NHS direct. I thought DH would've taken Laura to work with him but NO he fecks off leaving her in her highchair, in her pj's :growlmad:

Cue me having a bath, getting dressed, calling doctors for emergency appt (as advised by NHS Direct), getting appt, calling Gareth to say get your ass back here(!), taking LAura out of her highchair, changing her bum and dressing her, trying to put mine and her shoes on with major tummy cramps :cry: and off I go.

He drops me off about 300yards from the door and says 'call me when you're ready to be picked up' and fecks off back to work. :growlmad: so Dr says food poisoning, need stool sample, gives prescript for antibiotics and says don't eat just fluids.

So...

Call DH, 'come get me please, and pull up outside the door so I can sit inside' - he pulls up at the bottom of the street.... I walk to the car and he drives to the chemist, I have to ASK him to get my script for me - I'm getting so annoyed thinking about it. Lol. I was in agony.

Anyway. Got tabs, go home he says 'do you want me to take Laura with me?' - well yeh I would appreciate that. Off he goes. I manage to fall asleep on the sofa until he comes home and then I gave him a tenner and said go feed yourselves because I can't do you anything. He comes back and puts Laura to bed so I went to bed too and then he goes out on his bike :saywhat:

He sees my grandparents in town and tells them 'they're both in bed' no mention of food poisoning or anything. Nice. I text my nan later in the day to tell them as I had no idea DH had seen them earlier in the day and they were FURIOUS he hadn't mentioned it!!

So Friday evening when I wake up Laura is in her highchair, he did her jacket pot and beans (fair enough), he then says about bathing her so I'm thinking ok he's worked it out now. He then asks me 'do you want to go up and get her pj's or bath her?' - ummmmm I snapped. I told him he may have failed to notice but I have food poisoning and I am in pain, have no chuffing energy :nope: and I'm not about to bend over a frickin bath and lift 2 stone of baby in and out. :dohh:

He was just bitching all night then about this and that. I told him to go out but he wouldn't. I thought I was going to kill him. He just sat on his feckin ar$e moaning. Every time he made a cuppa he didn't bother asking me, just did one for him.

That was when I was ill. My nan came over Saturday to see how I was, I managed to hoover and do a wash of clothes, still hadn't eaten since Thursday so I was a bit washed out. I went out for an hour in the evening to a 50th birthday (someone from church) and they were all asking how I was and I had plenty of hugs, that's all I wanted :cry: didn't get one from my husband at all.

I have been out today, after doing a load of washing, I dragged my ass out at about 12.30, walked to my friends with Laura in her pushchair and we got the train into Cardiff. We had lunch, went to Boots to buy wet wipes and I ended up getting some Christmas gifts, bought Laura a lolly from Thorntons because she was so good, got the train home and rang DH to collect us from the station as Laura was tired and grumpy and the station has a huge flight of stairs but no lift.

He turns up 5 minutes after the train left, walked to the other platform and stood at the top of the stairs beckoning me to bring Laura to him - lazy plank. I refused - may be childish but I have just walked around Cardiff for 4 hours while you sat at home on your ass, come and get your daughter. :growlmad:

I told him we needed milk, mine is special stuff only available in major supermarkets so not a stroll to the corner shop, Laura's is too. He hadn't got it said he has no money. Same sh*t, different day.

I'm just fed up of being used. I feel like a cleaner, cook, babysitter, ATM machine, everything except a wife and a woman in my own right. Laura makes me whole, she is my entire world and I'd do anything for her BUT I do need some time to be ME. Does that sound selfish? :cry: :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

oops it's long :blush:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: tired today not stopped been to the gym come home and striped the living room walls got a bit do tomorrow af is going woopp sex starts tomorrow haha the clomid is making my feel ruff and have bad headaches x x x


----------



## pk2of8

:awww: pc, we can all empathize hunni. :hugs: men can be such pigs sometimes...even the ones we love. and they always seem to do it at the worst possible moment. i don't know if it's like a built-in defense mechanism or some other crap with them, but i know my dh tends to flake at the worst possible times. it's soo frustrating. unfortunately, i don't have any yoda-like wisdom for you right now sweetie :flower: i think you handled it as best you could...sometimes they need a swift kick in the you-know-whats :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Cripes, you sure did need that Puppycat, I can tell :hugs: It sounds like your really bogged down and fed up. DH really should be more helpful and considerate, but to be honest I think a lot of us could all relate to that sort of behaviour. I dunno? Ladies? That's not to say it doesn't hurt though, just cause most blokes are like it. Want us to come sort him out?! :haha: Seriously though, sending massive hugs, you have had a tough few days x

Babydream, glad its all over and you can put it behind you :) x

PK, all sounding great honey :loopy: x

Pops n babydream, agree with you both that sciatica would be a fair suggestion but it would usually radiate right down the leg. When Laura described the hip pain I was imagining it in the socket, dunno if that's right? Laura? PGP can be found in any of the hip joints. SPD is a particular type of PGP affecting the symphysis pubis joint at the front which is what i had and what your thinking about Pops. I actually had it in the joint at the front, back and in actual hip joints. Ouchy, I remember the pain :cry: x


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fecking men do my head in i got one at it atm n he's 100 miles away :growlmad: PC hugs :hugs: im trying to find Arsenic on ebay as we speak :dohh:

Tink mine just like a rubbing of bone in the groin area that gets worse as the day goes on and pain full if legs are open to get in n out of bath, bed etc :shrug:

BD hope your ok xxx


----------



## puppycat

Arsenic :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

pc :hugs: hun x x x


----------



## Damita

awwww pc :hugs: :hugs: how you feeling now? you poor thing :(


----------



## babydream

Wow PC, you really needed to get that off your chest. Men can be very inconsiderate without realising it. Well...I just hope that my dh doesn't realise it and not being an ass on purpose lol Hope you feeling better hunni xx

I think I might have felt the baby yesterday, eeeeeek. We were in the car on our way back from the park and I felt something like a little tickle inside where the baby is. It was great I nearly cried. Was it the baby??? We also managed to dtd last night finally! Gosh it's true, second tri is a horny one lol! We did it gently but it was great, sorry tmi. And when we were in asda looking at the baby isle dh was hugging and kissing me and was stroking my belly. He is getting more excited or its just a phase lol. But I'm hugely irritated by my mother! So bad of me to say this but I can't help it, she's driving me mad just by being here, ugh!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls, went to see my mum because it was my sisters birthday today (they live together) and moaned a bit - she asked me why I'm still with him. I've been wondering the same but I dunno.

BD I bet it was baby, it's about the right sort of time frame to feel movement now - it's so cute that your DH is excited :cloud9:


----------



## laurah8279

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Laura did you see the link I posted for you the other day? the pelvic partnership? here it is again: https://www.pelvicpartnership.org.uk/
> 
> You will need to see your G.P really, and demand to be refurred for physio. They can give you a support belt there but like PK said, you can buy one. I'm not convinced its actual SPD as its in the hip joint, but I expect it is Pelvic Girdle pain as a result of the stretching of the ligaments in pregnancy. Follow the recommendations on that site, I wont list them here as its all over there for you. You have my sympathy honey, I had SPD and SIJD plus degenerative discs so I know all about aches and pains in pregnancy. Give me a shout if you have anything you want to ask honey. I was on strong pain relief and in a wheelchair at the end :( x
> 
> Coralista, Thursday any good for you? x
> 
> Hey PK, Popsy, MC, PC :wave: :hugs: Lily pie asleep, Tinkerbell going asleep zzzzzzz :haha: back laters xxxxxx

Thak you Tink, I didnt see you post this before so sorry.

Its so painful, its more in my hip and at the top of my left butt cheek. If I push on my hip bone and the back then it hurts but feels better at the same time. Very weird but very painful.

Will get booked into the Docs next week.

Thanks again all

xxxx


----------



## coral11680

morning ding dongers!

PK hope the spotting is implantation:happydance::happydance: have you decided when to test yet?

Tink Thursday is good, where do you want to go? Hope Lily is ok:hugs:

MC glad to see you back we've all missed you:kiss:

Poppy, 32 weeks I can't believe it, its so close now. When did you have Korben? 38 weeks?Better get shoppping! What do you still need to buy?

PC sorry DH is being insensitive, my DH does that sort of stuff all the time, guess I'm used to it pffftt!:hugs:

Babyd :yipee: for feeling little baby! so exciting. You'll notice it get more frequent and stronger soon :awww:

Keira is doing well, she so good most of the time. :cloud9: I still havent figured out nights yet though. She still eats every 3-4 hours during the day. Last night she ate 5 oz at 7pm then had a bath and went to bed about 8.30. I let her sleep and she slept til 1.30am fed her about 4oz but then she was up again at 4.30! then she slept til 7.30 :shrug: I have tried feeding her about 10/11pm without waking her but she still seems to get up about 2am anyway. Oh well, its not a big deal, shes easy all day usually. xx


----------



## coral11680

morning Laura, hope you can get some help for your hip pain, sounds horrible :hug:


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: morning girls :hugs:

no, i haven't decided when to test yet :dohh: back to work for me today. blahhhh


----------



## Damita

:wave: morning!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning everyone! :wave:

Just a quicky, still not got house back to a liveable state after being away camping/Lily being unsettled last week. So gotta get on, miss my BnB time!

Just brought a new breast pump. I am using two Medela swings so I can do both sides at once but its a mass of wires n buttons that way, so I got me an 'in style' Much better, just plug in the back pack and make like a cow :rofl: BNIB on ebay for £149 :) Gotta now sell the two swings to raise a little money back, DH will go mad :haha: well I need a reliable pump now I'm expressing all feeds for Lily and need to try and do it for another 9 months.

Coralista, I'm easy :haha: I'll bring the ball :rofl: seriously, how bout we go through Belhus? hopefully not get lost :haha:

I seriously need the excercise - I weighed myself last night, for the first time since I fell preggo. 2 STONE OVER!!!!!!! Oh my days, I knew I was a lot bigger, but I had no idea It was that bad. Diet starts today :haha: x

Babydream, its so lovely when DH's are like that isn't it. Means the world, shame they don't do it more often! Maybe yours will? Hope so :) x

Laura, follow the advice on that site anyway, its good prevention of other hip problems in pregnancy anyhow. Main thing is NEVER stand on one leg (sit down to put your pants on, and take steps two feet at a time) Keep your legs shut :haha: :winkwink: and lots of pillows in bed (especially between your legs) :hugs: x

Popsy, wow I hadn't taken stock that you were at 32 weeks. Cripes! Yes what have you brought and what do you need to get? I bet your having the time of your life looking at girlie things! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Damita! Have you had any side effects from the Clomid? Hope your ok? x

PK, I say test as soon as the IC's arrive, no pressure :rofl: awwww How you feeling today? Take it easy at work wont you? Hows the pains/spotting? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and Coral, same going down here with Lily and her feeds and sleep, I'll let you know when I find the 'SECRET' :haha: x


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Morning Damita! Have you had any side effects from the Clomid? Hope your ok? x
> 
> PK, I say test as soon as the IC's arrive, no pressure :rofl: awwww How you feeling today? Take it easy at work wont you? Hows the pains/spotting? x

No not really just headaches while taking the pills.. all seem pretty normal, I think my new low gi diet is helping as I feel good most the time :thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

Tink, only thing about belhus is can be quite bumpy but I don't mind. I need to lose at least a stone! I know its going to be harder now I'm older this time:cry::haha: I need to start a diet too. I'm still in the preggo eat what I like state of mind!:dohh::haha:

Damita, hope the clomid brings you your bfp this month!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Bumpy? not done it with a pram i guess :haha: any other ideas then? cant be worse than the woods i camped in with the scouts the other weekend. I left the campfire early with Lily and tried to make my way back to our pitch without a torch. It was a long walk back, no lights, hilly and boggy with mud. It was hillarious, couldnt see a thing, went round in circles, got stuck with pram then managed to drag pram back in direction of campfire for assistance :rofl: Quite an aventure :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah heard about the headaches, fx its doing its job! :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

Well you could come to mine then we could walk around the neighbourhood, then back for a cuppa>? Or I could come to you and vice versa? I went to belhus once with the pram and was quite bumpy :shrug: 
Funny story at camping, I would of been swearing my head off :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Hilarious when I look back on it, but I was furious at the time :rofl: DH was meant to meet us at the campfire to help out with the pram etc and he never showed, which was why I left early, plus Lily was crying, plus I was all achy n sweaty where I had walked her there in the baby sling. I swore a lot at DH once we finally made it back to the tents :haha: Yup sounds good, I'll come to you if that's ok? Right weigh yourself today n make note, were gonna be skinny little yummy mummys in no time!!!!!! :haha: I am eating like a preggo lady also, a greedy preggo lady to add insult in injury. Time I ate a little less crap, just gonna make me a salad :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

:haha: I bet it wasn't funny at the time, DH deserved a bollocking for that :rofl:

Ok will weigh myself :argh: hopefully shed some fat! Need to start the slimming world diet or something. Thinking about doing the special K diet for a couple of weeks to kick start but its hard, I was starving when I did it before.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well finished striping the walls in the living room chinese for tea starving cant wait x x x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hmm, hey ladies,

Just wanted some opinions.. they having to redo my bloods before next FS app because my doctor is stupid and he just did them on any day instead of day 3 and 21 which is why my results were so messed up. Do you think it will be okay to do it on day 21 of this cycle then day 3 of the next or does it have to be the same cycle?


xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

As far as I knew I thought they had to do it on the same cycle but unsure hun :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lupine, ideally it would be the same cycle but as long as they blood tests are on the correct cycle days thats far more important. I would go ahead :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Evening everyone :flower:

Been out all day so catching up...

PK take it easy at work, cant wait for testing time :happydance:

Laura hope you get sorted at the doctors sweetie :hugs:

Where is our MC? :wacko:

Tink and Coral i feel time going slow tbh my waters went with korben at 38+3 days, so fx'd this one follows suit. Need to buy bouncer, another moses basket for upstairs, bottles n teats, clothes and bath yet so not much :haha: plus do my hossy bag.


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: everyone

Sorry for the selfish post......

But I heard my baby's heartbeat....it was the greatest sound!! on :cloud9::cloud9:

I go next Wednesday for my first OB appointment. New Dr. so I am kinda excited. I was informed that since insurance has changes a LOT in the past 10 years that now, they only allow 1 ultra sound & get that at like 20 weeks unless something is wrong. 

Just wanted to give you ladies an update and chat with you all laters....off to the post office!!

China


----------



## poppy666

Wow CG your heard :baby: early awww bet it reassured you :hugs:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Wow CG your heard :baby: early awww bet it reassured you :hugs:

It did Poppy...it really did!!


----------



## pk2of8

:happydance::happydance: yay!!!! China's sending me some tests!!! :wohoo: :haha:

Lupes I agree with tink and damita...tests really should be on the same cycle...I think they need to compare how the numbers/results play off each other. But like tink said too, accurate day is far more important. Day 3 is easy but remember that day 21 really ought to be "7 days after ov" so do ur opk's or temp and make sure you schedule that one accordingly. :hugs:

Tink you sound like you're having a better day :thumbup::hugs: 

Coral, I did the special k diet once too...like you I was starving the whole time. I dont see how that does you any good in the end. My sister raves about the dukan diet. She did it and lost all the weight she wanted to and looks fab. I think I'll do it if the ivf doesn't work. :hugs:

Pops sweetie, i'd have gone nuts with the shopping by now I think!! :hugs: 

Damita, glad you're not having bad side effects from the clomid. :hugs:

Caz, I really hope this cycle works for you sweetie :dust:

Well work today was fine. Nothing big. But I've been pretty down all day. Dh been a twat last night and this morning and now I feel like this isn't going to work. So I've been in bed since I got home. I know it's still too early to test yet, but I'm terrified of getting a bfn. :cry: no pma today whatsoever :cry:


----------



## puppycat

:hugs: PK

I haven't felt like posting today. Decided not to TTC for a bit. Things with DH not good so I can't see me doing the necessary, wanting to or feeling like it. Plus, who wants to bring a child into this?

PK when can you test sweetie? x


----------



## China girl

Oh Puppy...big:hugs: & you to PK:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

PC im sorry sweetie hope your ok :hugs:

PK think ive held off more buying in case something went wrong :dohh: gave most of everything away after korben.


----------



## pk2of8

Well I undy that poppy. It's hard to take it easy til they get here and we can actually hold them in our arms. :awww::hugs:

Pc, I'm sorry things are so rough right now. I went through that with my dh last fall/winter. For us, it was just the added stress of ttc and having no results (no bfp) thatvwas wearing us down. Once we started getting our testing done and started learning about why we weren't having any success, it relieved a lot of that pressure and strain between us. I'm not suggesting that is wats going on with you and your dh but maybe worth consideration. :hug:

And I suppose I shouldn't test before Friday really. That would be 9dpo. :shrug: it's tempting to test sooner but in the end I don't know if I will even try on Friday. It will depend on my sense of how I'm feeling between now and then I guess. I really won't be able to handle a bfn.


----------



## pk2of8

Oh and I meant to say earlier I'm really missing our MC as well. :hugs: hope all is ok sweetie :kiss:


----------



## laurah8279

Morning everyone :hi:

I am at the Docs this afternoon at 4pm so hopefully he will sort me out. It was excrutiating last night after I had swept the kitchen floor, its definitely getting worse.

Sorry you are having trouble with your DH PC :hugs: Its just the pressure you are probably both putting on yourselves making you argue. Try to chill out and spend time with each other without even thinking about TTC and just have some fun together.

Tink you are a star, thanks for all the advice. Really hope my doc doesnt just dismiss it as after going on the website, I really do think its the Pelvic Girdle thingy. :flower:

PK I am too excited for you right now!!!! try not to test too early though as it will only bring you down from your massive high!! FX'd for you hun :dust:

Babyd I think it definitely was :baby: you felt. I have felt (and seen) lickle man moving around like mad these passed 2 weeks but felt him moving from around 16 weeks as a flutter. Rob has even felt him too this week! I love feeling him move but I am also a bit scared about when he is bigger and kicking and squirming around in my rib cage! lol

Cannot believe you heard the :baby: HB already CG!!!! Thats amazing! Shame you have to wait so long for the ultrasound but at least you have heard the HB now and that will hopefully keep you going until 20 weeks and you can see him/her.

Hey all other Ding Dongs, hoope you are all ok :thumbup:

xx


----------



## poppy666

When :baby: gets bigger Laura its like watching an alien in there especially when they stick their bum in the air :haha:


----------



## coral11680

morning ding dongs,

Laura good luck at the docs, hope they give you the help you need to be more comfortable :hugs:

PC sorry to hear things are not good between you and your DH, hopefully things will get better:hugs:

Poppy, get a move on!:haha: the main things are clothes and bath I would say, you can always use one moses basket? Although a pain I suppose:shrug: 

China :yipee: for hearing baby HB:cloud9: its a wonderful sound isn't it. With regards to the u/s I only had one with both my pregnancies in the states and that was 10 and 7 years ago:shrug: I did actually have more with Ryan but only because I had a low lying placenta and they had to monitor it.

PK big :hugs: try not to feel down sweetie. I think its natural to be negative after waiting so long for this and really really wanting it:hugs: but I know you will get your bfp! I think you shouldn't test though as if its too early it will break your heart unnecessarily. Lots of dust :dust: I know those babies snuggling up inside you though.:)

AFM nothing much to report, Keira slept well so thats good, she had 3oz at about 8.30pm then slept til 3.30am DH fed her and let me sleep:happydance: then she was up at 7am:thumbup: Crap day here raining. x


----------



## Damita

:wave: morning ladies!


----------



## Damita

China girl said:


> :wave::hi: everyone
> 
> Sorry for the selfish post......
> 
> But I heard my baby's heartbeat....it was the greatest sound!! on :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I go next Wednesday for my first OB appointment. New Dr. so I am kinda excited. I was informed that since insurance has changes a LOT in the past 10 years that now, they only allow 1 ultra sound & get that at like 20 weeks unless something is wrong.
> 
> Just wanted to give you ladies an update and chat with you all laters....off to the post office!!
> 
> China

 :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Damita

puppycat said:


> :hugs: PK
> 
> I haven't felt like posting today. Decided not to TTC for a bit. Things with DH not good so I can't see me doing the necessary, wanting to or feeling like it. Plus, who wants to bring a child into this?
> 
> PK when can you test sweetie? x

:hugs::hugs::hugs: aw PC :hugs:


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> Well I undy that poppy. It's hard to take it easy til they get here and we can actually hold them in our arms. :awww::hugs:
> 
> Pc, I'm sorry things are so rough right now. I went through that with my dh last fall/winter. For us, it was just the added stress of ttc and having no results (no bfp) thatvwas wearing us down. Once we started getting our testing done and started learning about why we weren't having any success, it relieved a lot of that pressure and strain between us. I'm not suggesting that is wats going on with you and your dh but maybe worth consideration. :hug:
> 
> And I suppose I shouldn't test before Friday really. That would be 9dpo. :shrug: it's tempting to test sooner but in the end I don't know if I will even try on Friday. It will depend on my sense of how I'm feeling between now and then I guess. I really won't be able to handle a bfn.

try not to test too early hunny :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: I remeber the bum out in the air thing well, I got all sort of body parts pushed out at me to rub :haha: Awwwww I do kinda miss it, having her all to myself. 

Popsy, I get your fear :hugs: you can't make anything go wrong or right by anything you do though honey, and being prepared with some lovely cute clothes n stuff is part of pregnancy. She's gonna be such a girlie :) x

PK, I know I said test asap but I do agree, an early BFN would be WAY too much to take for you at the moment I think ... I would cave myself though I'm sure :hugs: This has GOT to be the longest TWW you have ever had right? how is the spotting/pain? x


----------



## poppy666

lol my OH always stresses cos im so laid back and leave everything last minute, tried one moses basket with korben n was heavy carrying up n down stairs all time, will get one this weekend :thumbup:

Keira feeding really well Coral, weather not to bad here for a change x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning Damita, Coralista! :wave:

Coral, I had a similar night with Lily :haha: although to this day DH has never done a night feed :growlmad: I'm expressing in the night now so i may as well do it anyway, he just annoys me being up wiht me :haha: x

China!!!!!!! :loopy: such a precious sound!!!! shame about the scan but perhaps they will listen in frequently in the mean time to reassure you. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

POPSY :wave: x


----------



## coral11680

morning, Damita, Poppy, Tink :hi:

Well now your expressing, DH could feed Lily while you express? At least occasionally anyway? Charlie only feeds her in the night when he can't sleep well, though. He was up half the night anyway, but I'm not complaining:haha:

Poppy, yeah I suppose lugging the moses basket up and down would be annoying. I use my pram for downstairs and moses basket upstairs. Shes getting long now though and wont fit in it much longer. The moses basket is smaller than the pram carrycot. I think I'm going to have to start having her nap in her cot to get used to it:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i had my travel cot in lounge once korben got too big for basket, still got that so one less to buy lol

Morning Tink glad you also got a good night with Lilyanne :hugs:


----------



## PJ32

:wave: Morning ladies

I am going to lurk for a bit, today if no one minds, I have a hemeroid and its rather painful, OOOOuuuuuuccchhhhHHH :cry: Am at work and my cream is at home. 3 more hours of holding my breath :wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

Fuuuuuuu........I HATE losing my post :growlmad: and I don't have time to do a long one...have to shower and get ready for work, get the kids ready for school etc...

Anyway, I had another tiny spot of pink this morning. Otherwise, nothing yest and just a little on Monday. It could just be the progesterone supplements though. :shrug: no more pain, thank God, but feeling quite nauseous and dizzy this morning with that funny taste in my mouth. I know it sounds good, but really I'm trying not to read too much into it or get my hopes up. Your body goes through so much taking all these hormones. Who knows. :wacko: so I defo wont test before Friday. Today and tomorrow are busy days for us though. Tonight, church and choir practice and tomorrow ds/dd have football and cheerleading, so I'll be occupied. I don't know. We'll see how I feel. Well I guess that's it for me for now. I'll try to be on later tonight. :hugs: and :kiss: to all!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning allllll...sorry ive been MIA..just had a lot on:dohh: everyone is fine here..Rhys is feeding well and sleeping up to 5 hours through the night now(sometimes) ive put him on stage 2 milk(for hungrier babies) its working for him i think:thumbup: he seemed to feed too often with stage 1 milk..4oz every 1.5 hours through the day..:nope: i think thats too much for a little man to take..anywho he is better now,seems more content too..lots of smiles etc...:happydance:

sounds like all DD :baby:'s are ok:happydance: how are all mummys, mummys 2B and bumps?? hope your all well i did read back but not retained much :wacko: sorry girls....

babydream...sorry you had to go through that :flower: here if you need a rant!:hugs::friends::kiss: xx

china..:happydance: for HB...nice and early:thumbup: must be a strong bubba in there :happydance: xx

PK...sending you sticky vibes...im excited and nervous for you, will continue to pray for you :flower: xxx

everyone else..:hugs:

oh lupine...congrats hunni...i cant wait to get wed, hope you had a great day...any pics?? xx


----------



## poppy666

Metalic taste? ohhhh you cant imagine that one had it with korben :haha::dust::dust::dust:

PJ feel for you think i got piles but not hurting mw said common in pregnancy n will go after the birth x


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: at pk nearly saying the F word...fuuuuuuuuuuuuu <--:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy!! :wave: hows you...?? your almost full term!! where did all those weeks go!! :hugs: getting excited? nervous? x


----------



## mothercabbage

PJ32 said:


> :wave: Morning ladies
> 
> I am going to lurk for a bit, today if no one minds, I have a hemeroid and its rather painful, OOOOuuuuuuccchhhhHHH :cry: Am at work and my cream is at home. 3 more hours of holding my breath :wacko:

been there myself:flower: so know how you feel...:hugs: xxx


----------



## laurah8279

Hey MC! :hi:

good to see you on here and to hear Rhys and you are well 

xx


----------



## laurah8279

Yeah think I am going to be a little freaked out when I start seeing feet and hands etc poking out of my tummy like the scene from Alien! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> poppy!! :wave: hows you...?? your almost full term!! where did all those weeks go!! :hugs: getting excited? nervous? x

Nice to see you lovely n want some pic's of Rhys see how he's grown :hugs:

No not nervous etc yet i still feel ive got ages yet pmsl, but will shit it near time :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poppy666 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> poppy!! :wave: hows you...?? your almost full term!! where did all those weeks go!! :hugs: getting excited? nervous? x
> 
> Nice to see you lovely n want some pic's of Rhys see how he's grown :hugs:
> 
> No not nervous etc yet i still feel ive got ages yet pmsl, but will shit it near time :dohh:Click to expand...

its ok we have ages :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

will take some pics in a bit...what a busy day ive had..:wohoo: <--me:haha:


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: yes mc I was quite irritated this morning when I lost my post. :haha:sounds like you've been very busy hun but so glad all is well :happydance: I agree with poppy...want to see some piccies of little Rhys and how has grown!! :thumbup:

Poppy, yes, that metallic taste and too much saliva and all of it. I always get it when preggo but SOMEtimes I get it when not preggo too. :nope: :shrug:

I have felt nauseous all day. I've been able to eat, but just can't get rid of that queasy feeling in my stomach. I don't know what to think. It's all still up in the air. Too bad there's not an easier way to know...or some way to ensure implantation :wacko:


----------



## puppycat

But.... You don't have to wait the week for eggies to travel down the tubes so surely they'd have implanted by now??


----------



## poppy666

Good point PC :test::test::test::haha:


----------



## China girl

PK, my Dr suggest B6 for the nausea:thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Lol Poppy, you're terrible....

SO PK TEST ALREADY!!!!!!


----------



## pk2of8

Thanks china :hugs: the pre-natals I'm taking already have extra b6 for that reason. I take a prenatal multi at night, plus a b6 and another b6 in the morning. Still :sick::dohh:

Pc, true you don't have to wait for the traveling but for a 3 day transfer (which is what I had), you still have to wait for the embryo to divide more, become a blastocyst, and then hatch out of the shell that was originally part of the egg. :dohh: then implantation starts. That can take anywhere from 2-3 days usually. Occasionally longer. IF I did start to implant on Monday then it is possible to get a positive by Friday for sure. Maybe even today but maybe it didn't implant that early. :dohh: I'm going to make myself crazy with this!!!!! :dohh:

Poppy maybe I'll test with the IC's china has sent me once I get em in the mail :winkwink:


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: you girls are incorrigible :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

Check out this page: (keep in mind I think this sample schedulenis the long end of the range but still...it gives you a good idea of when things happen). I had a 3 day transfer but it was at the end of 3 days, so my "one day past transfer" is more like 2 days...if that makes sense...

https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer


----------



## puppycat

Awww does that mean we have to wait another 4 days?? Pants! Lol


----------



## puppycat

Its nice to do the POAS nagging for a change :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: I thought you'd be thinking that pc!! :haha: well, like I said, I may test fri morning...we'll see. My struggle is not wanting to see a bfn, but I also want to see a bfp before we go for beta on Monday. :dohh: I'm such a twit. :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Ahhhhh we'll beat you down and then party with you ;)


----------



## pk2of8

:haha: probably just what I need. :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Hey ladies,

PK I think you should wait til Friday at least, I had a quick read up on ivf and basically the day u transferred is the start of your tww right, although I would imagine the transfer day was more like 3dpo? So Friday would be like 9dpo? I'm so excited :yipee: symptoms sound very good too!


----------



## pk2of8

Yeah, 2ww starts day after egg retrieval so Friday will be 9dpo. I'm leaning towards testing in the morning..... Scared.com......


----------



## pk2of8

I gotta head out to church now girls. :kiss:


----------



## puppycat

Have fun x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

zzzzzzz a quick nunnites to everyone, I have no energy and need to sleep a little before our buggy walk tomorrow Coral :haha: zzzzzz 

Great to see you back MC!!!!!!!!! :hugs: PK I am pretty lost for words at the min, nothing sounds right :haha: but you and your little life forms are on my mind all the time :haha: :hugs: xxxx

Sweet dreams to ALL Ding Dongs :hugs: x


----------



## Hopes314

:hi:

pk so excited for you to test!

just saw that, will read back on everyone else now as long as mila lets me. shes still not sleeping like anywhere except on me. it seems even if i wait until she is in a heavy sleep and then put her in her pack n play or bouncer or something, she starts squirming, then making noises, then its screaming and wanting held again, all within about 20 minutes of relocating her. the whole colic thing has been quite the experience as well, its like clock work. every night from like 8pm-12am she will scream but the gas drops work sometimes and we found that little tummy's brand of gripe water helps her a lot. the gripe water in combination with a binky and laying on her tummy seems to do the trick most of the time. i feel bad for her. fortunately, when the whole thing is over around midnight she will sleep until at least 5am, have a quick feed, and then go back to sleep until 10 or 11. i guess in that way i am lucky. then, she stays up for almost the whole day. not the kind of newborn schedule i expected really but i have fun being with her all day.. usually. lol

now to read back on you guys!!


----------



## puppycat

Hey Hopes :wave:
Sorry Mila's struggling with colic, it's awful that.
You need to change your signature tho :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

Morning all :hi:

So the doc examined me yesterday and its my Sacro Iliac joint thats buggered. I am being referred to a specialist pregnancy physio. At least I know what it is now and hopefully they will be in touch soon to get me started on the road to recovery!

xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww Hopes, Colic is so rotten! :hugs: did you ask the doc about Lactase drops? Lily still has hers and sorted the colic out in no time. My theory is one agreed on my a lot of health professionals, and that is a lot of colic is caused by lactose overload. Here's a bit of reading: https://www.babycareadvice.com/babycare/general_help/article.php?id=18 over here we can buy lactase drops over the counter called Colief. The other thing is the way your breastfeeding, the advice is all on that page, but the main thing is getting Mila to take as much hind milk as possible. I did that with Lily by feeding on one breast for each feed and putting her back onto the same breast if she was still hungry for up to an hour. Don't forget that if this is the problem, the lactose will build up throughout the day in her bowel resulting in the colic in the evening. So careful feeding and perhaps use of the drops all day will prevent it. Might help, might not ... :hugs: anyhow. I'm pretty sure they turn a corner at 3 months, I'm a big believer in the 4th trimester. That is they would have been better off in the womb, not ready for the world yet, and needing a little more time to get used to life on the outside. Lily is so much more settled now Hopes, it wont last forever :hugs: x

Morning everyone else! gotta get myself dressed and house done, off to Corals at 11. Got thumping tooth ache, need to get myself an appointment. It must be an infection, my mouth is numb! still got pain past where its numb though, ouchy! How is everyone this morning? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Laura! I had that also honey, like I suggested, its part of the group of Pelvic Girdle Pain sites. Its known as SIJD, and its very painful. I still have trouble with it to be honest, but have lots of excercises I do that have helped a great deal! They will give you a belt but you might want to look online for a more discrete one to wear out, I did. If the pain becomes too severe for you to cope with, you can take Co-Codamol. So go back to G.P if you are struggling :hugs: x


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies :hi:

PK good luck for your test I can't wait, I'm praying its a :bfp: so excited for you:happydance::hugs:

Hopes, sorry Mila is having a hard time in the evenings and so are you:hugs: Luckily it does get better around the older they get and is usually totally gone by 3 months. I know that prob seems so far away but it will be here before you know it:hugs: Glad you found something to help her.

Tink look forward to our buggy walk:happydance: looks beautiful out so thats good, remember to bring Lily's parasol:thumbup:

morning PC how are you? how are things between you and dh? any better?:hugs:

afm just getting ready for my buggy walk with Tink, need to vacuum the place is a mess, sorry Tink:blush:. I also can't believe how big Keira is I put a 3-6 mth sleeper on her yesterday and fit perfectly:haha: she is only 10 weeks! x


----------



## coral11680

morning Laura, hope the physio helps you hun :hugs:

morning Tink, see ya soon :hi: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: don't you worry bout the house Coralista, Mine is still in a Beiruit type state still! Pigsty. All my friends know my house it like theirs or worse, so don't bother anymore - so don't bother either ok? :haha: Long as I can park my aching body somewhere after I'll be just fine :) x


----------



## coral11680

:haha: okeys x


----------



## coral11680

pk pk pk pk?


----------



## pk2of8

Morning coral and tink :kiss: no test this morning :haha: I'm not feeling well this morning. Not really nauseous (not yet???...when else do we HOPE for nausea:dohh:) but having those stomach pains again and very bloated again. Have been fine since Monday. If it means anything it better mean something good :growlmad:


----------



## coral11680

oh yes test tomorrow :dohh: symptoms good though xx


----------



## pk2of8

I hope you two have a good walk...sounds so nice. I'm jealous :winkwink: 

Hopes, :awww: poor you and poor little Mila. My 2nd dd had colic very bad....it's hard to remember now how long it lasted as it was 14 years ago!!!!! :dohh: (I'm so old!!! :haha:) mostly I just remember her screaming non stop for hours every night, nothing would soothe her. Then it seems like it just went away after a while :shrug: I hope you can figure out some things that will help sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

just stalking today.... waiting for PK to test! eeeeeeek :happydance:

:wave: all xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

ok that took ages to post...kept having to see to kids....just read no test today :cry: ...but :hugs: for not feeling good pk xx


----------



## Damita

ONE DAY UNTIL SCAN! Wooohooo!!


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Damita with scan :hugs:

Tink and Coral hope your enjoying your walk :kiss:

MC nice to see you on lovely xx

Laura sorry your in so much pain not nice hopefully physio will help :hugs:

PK roll on tomorrow wooot :happydance::happydance:

Hopes colic is horrid, Rhys had 3mth colic and was like an alarm clock started at 6pm till midnight and its so hard, we use to get him in car n drive round to get him sleep which relieved the stress. Fx'd it settles soon :hugs:

afm nothing yesterday was a horrendous day but ok today fx'd.. MWs next Tuesday so highlight of my week :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Tink and Coral have a nice walk 

PK really excited for you to test but at the same time i understand you wanting to wait for as long as possible, i still have the best gut feeling for you and DH! xx

MC nice to see you back again sweetie xx

PC sorry to hear about your troubles with DH, men can be a pain in the butt sometimes :-( i hope you both get back on track soon xx

Damita good luck for your scan!!!

Laura sounds like you are having a terrible time with your hip, FX physio helps so that you can get back to enjoying your pregnancy xx

CG yay for hearing baby's heartbeat, really is the best sound huh!?

BabyD sounds like you've had to go through a bit a rough time, well done you for being there for someone who obviously needs support and love even if we don't agree with what they are doing.
Yay for feeling baby move  xx

Hopes *hugs* for you and Mila, i don't have any experience of colic but it doesn't sound like fun for anyone involved xx

Poppy i cannot believe you are 32.5 weeks already, how are you coping?

Again sorry to any DD's i have missed, i hope you are all well 

Afm im going to get my hair cut today because i feel fat and yuck lol hopefully a new hair style will make me feel human again! 
I'm still waiting to feel baby move, it's starting to worry me actually. . . tbh im not sure if i have felt movements or if it's wind or streching i'm feeling, who knows but i'm sure im probably worrying about nothing. I have my scan a week tomorrow but still intend to stay team yellow.
In the meantime work on the nursery to be continues, not quite on to the fun pretty part of decorating yet still just yucky plastering and wall paper being hung but it's still exciting to see progress xxx


----------



## poppy666

Jenny dont be worrying about movement too much it also depends where your placenta is too, I was nearly 22wks with this one before i felt anything and she's my 5th :wacko: korben it was 18wks....

I still have to pinch myself knowing im nearly 33wks :haha: feels soooooooooo long when i think back to everything that happened at christmas and getting my bfp again 7wks after my loss, but want it to go quicker now cos im tired 'old age and all that' pmsl


----------



## laurah8279

Excited for tomorrow for Damita and for PK!! :happydance:

Don't worry too much Jenny about feeling baby moving, you probably have already but are concentrating so much on it that you missed it! :haha: I felt flutters around 16 weeks I think but they may well have been wind tbh as my body is very into that atm :haha:

Tink & Coral, hope you have had/have a lovely walk today! Love hearing about your meet ups! :hugs: Thanks for the advice too Tink, the Doc said something about a belt which immediately brought an image of a chastity belt to mind!! :rofl:

Hope all you other Ding Dongs are doing ok.

xxx

P.S. Jenny I know how you feel hun, no matter what I do with my hair my face always looks fat!!


----------



## laurah8279

poppy666 said:


> Jenny dont be worrying about movement too much it also depends where your placenta is too, I was nearly 22wks with this one before i felt anything and she's my 5th :wacko: korben it was 18wks....
> 
> I still have to pinch myself knowing im nearly 33wks :haha: feels soooooooooo long when i think back to everything that happened at christmas and getting my bfp again 7wks after my loss, but want it to go quicker now cos im tired 'old age and all that' pmsl

Cannot wait until we are all counting down to your due date Popps! :happydance: Too exciting!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:jo: <---poppy.... :haha::tease:
bloody heck woman your not that old!!! im 30 a week on saturday! fuuuuuucking hell...30!!!!!!!!!!! where has my life gone...need to stop having babies...i just wish my life away whilst preg...:dohh: xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

30 is no age, but 41? feck its old :haha:


----------



## babydream

Evening all,

I've been lurking lately, not in the mood to post much, sorry :( But i read back...

PK and Damita i'm excited for you too and hopefully tomorrow brings some very good news for all xx

PC, sorry about your struggle with dh, we went through something like that and as soon as testing started and i relaxed a bit more things were better, hope you can work out your differences xx

Tink and coral hope you enjoyed your walk together and babies are well xx

Hopes sorry Mila is struggling with colic, hope she gets better soon xx

Jenny, i felt much better after i had my highlights and haircut. I'm just hoping it was the baby i felt but who knows lol I know it should feel like flutters but it might have been just wind lol xx

CG, hope you ok, excited about your obgy app xx

Poppy, nearly 33weeks, time flew by, i can't wait for you to have your little princess xx

MC, nice to see you back, don't freak out being 30, i'm 32 but have no kids yet so i am freaking out. HOpe you and kids are ok xx

Laura, glad you went to doc and hopefully they will sort out your pain xx

PJ, hope you're not in pain anymore hunni, can't be pleasant xx

Caz, get on with the job hunni, i'd like to see a chart like that again lol You must be a sex goddess lol xx

Phoebe, hope you and Flo are ok xx

Ok, that's it, don't remember anymore. I'm sorry if i don't post much lately but i always make sure i read your posts frequently so i won't miss anything. I'm having a hard time with my mother, we had a huge row today and all the things which have been bothering me since my childhood came back to me. Not sure how we gonna sort this out, i think i need a little break from her. Shame, but necessary. Anyway, i'll be reading girls so keep it going and look after yourselves. love xxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sorry not been on much decorating speak to you all soon x x x


----------



## puppycat

Hey girls

Tink/Coral loving the photo on FB :)

Well girls things have been 100% better here, DH hasn't shouted at Laura or lost his temper for 2 whole days :) and he's been helping me tidy etc without me needing to ask. I am so happy :)


----------



## poppy666

So i take it you wont want to share my Arsenic that i won on Ebay at a bargain price of £6.66 :haha:


----------



## puppycat

:rofl:


----------



## pk2of8

Hey girls... :hugs::kiss:

I know you all are looking forward to me testing but I want to let you know i don't think I will in the morning. Maybe on Saturday. I'm just not ready to see a bfn :cry:

I love you all!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwww PK :hugs: I understand. I would be exactly the same. Plus its prob for the best, your BFP is gonna be amazing :loopy: x

Long night here :haha: Lily decided to wake up fully for her night feed and it took AGES to get her back off then decided to get up at 6 :growlmad: :haha: BAD BABY! :haha: Never mind, means longer naps today I guess and I have tons to do. She's tired again now, silly sausage! 

Lovely afternoon walk n cuppa with Coralista yesterday :) x

PC glad your feeling happier, DH's are just pigs sometimes :haha: they can't help it :haha: x


----------



## mothercabbage

ah bum...:haha: was stalking for pk's test..maybe tomorrow then...i understand PK..but i also think its not bfn youll be seeing! 

tink/coral that photo is too cute:happydance: playmates :awww:awww

babydream..hoping to catch you on FB today!....xxx :kiss::friends:

*poppy*...ill take that arsenic off your hands :rofl: i know a scots man that would silmply love to taste it on his dinner!! :haha:

asfm...ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz :haha: changed Rhys onto step 2 milk...he settles much better on it and seems happier,more contented...smart move!! :thumbup:well done Claire! :haha:...ok off for a :coffee: xxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: @ naughty baby...lol tink...hope Lily behaves for you today :hugs: to you both xxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Do it when you feel happy to PK :hugs:

SCAN DAY!!


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo scan day *damita*..hope all goes well :flower: xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning MC! Yes well done cabbage, you did good :haha: glad Rhys is more settled on his milk, he sounds like my hungry boys, they were all on stage 2 by 4 weeks. Can he tell Lily to drink her milky? She still only has 3oz of breast milk 3-4 hourly. Waking more often in the night for it though :dohh: :haha: x

Damita, looking forward to hearing how it went. I'll have everything crossed for you x


----------



## poppy666

MC yeah you can share it with me :haha:

All this talk about milk and my boobs leaking all morning ( tmi) lol ewww its not nice :nope:

Damita good luck today :hugs:

PK test when you feel ready sweetie :kiss::hugs:

Picking a bundle of 200 clothes up this evening that i won on ebay for £28 :happydance:mix tho of newborn, 3-6mths, 6-9mths, but you can never have enough :thumbup: plus another moses basket for bedroom for £15 cos my other crib is way too big with wheels on to get upstairs.


----------



## laurah8279

Morning Ding Dongs!! :hi:

Babyd - :hugs: Hope you are ok. 

PC - Glad things are looking up again with DH :thumbup:! 

Cannot wait to see :bfp: on Sat PK!! :happydance:

MC, Sounds like you and Rhys are doing great, looking Avatar piccy too :flower:

Happy scan day Damita!! :thumbup: Cannot wait to see piccy, hope all goes well.

Well done on the Ebay win Poppy!! Bargain!! :thumbup:

Asfm, had a horrible week, been stressed out and cried just about every day! Just counting down to 4:30 so I can get out of here and spend the weekend relaxing. Have absolutely nothing planned at all and Rob is going out with the lads tonight so just going to settle in with a DVD and a pizza I reckon :happydance:

Hope all you other Ding Dongs are good today :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Damita

GOOD NEWS!!! I have a thick lining 11.4mm and my follicle is on the left hand side nice and big at 20mm ready to pop in the next couple of days :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooooooooooo Damita get doing the buisness from tonight :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Damita

:happydance: husband really wants us to get down to it :sex: he was like we could do it twice a day this weekend :haha: lucky for us we have :sex: every day since Sunday so all good :)


----------



## poppy666

:haha: Just try letting his :spermy::spermy: build up so you got some good swimmers ready to attack that eggy 'less is more' :winkwink:


----------



## Damita

:haha: we were told by his doctor due to his above average sperm count we could do it every day or twice a day and it won't make too much of a difference..


----------



## poppy666

In that case tie him up all weekend and stay in bed :rofl:


----------



## Damita

:rofl:


----------



## puppycat

:rofl:


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies! 
I feel terrible that I have fallen off the board for a while...life with a newborn has been overwhelming but wonderful! Haven't felt like I have had a lot of time to check on here, but think about u all often!

How is everyone??? I have seen the beautiful pix of all the ding dong babies on Facebook...sounds like everyone is doin well!

Lia is great...she smiles and coos now so it's been so awesome! She doesnt sleep long so I am always tired but I assume so is everyone else! 

How are the preggers ding dongs?


----------



## Hopes314

:hi: lew! glad everything is going well for you, hope you'll be back soon :)

damita so excited for your big eggy! cant wait for you to test at the end of this cycleeeee! hope you guys keep busy this weekend :sex: :sex:

pk i understand why you are afraid to test, but i bet this is it for you!! i am so excited for you!

mc glad rhys is sleeping better on the new milk, wish there was something i could do for mila. she sleeps but its still little spurts, we go to bed around midnight after her little colic episode every night, and then by the time OH gets up for work at 530am, she has had me up to eat at least once and then again around 530, then again at least once before 10am. since im just breastfeeding i guess that kind of schedule will remain for a while huh?

tink aww sorry lily isnt eating much, i wish i could keep track of how much mila is eating. at her appointments they always ask these detailed questions like "how many wet diapers per day and how many dirty diapers per day?" and "how many minutes does she eat on each breast and how many hours between feeds?" will need to start writing these things down! the fact is, i feed her when she wants fed, i let her sleep when she wants to sleep, and i change her diaper every time she wakes up from a nap and every time she is stinky. is that not sufficient!? geez lol. they really make it a science. i guess seeing them gain weight isnt enough now? 

anyway lol, how is her weight gain tink? glad you are able to keep up the breastfeeding!

mila has her one month (yikes!) appointment wednesday so we'll see how much she weighs. she was 10lb 8 oz a week ago on our home scale lol. giant personnn


----------



## LEW32

Hi hopes! Glad u and mila are doin well! Lia just had her 2 month appt....poor girl had to get 3 shots .... She now weighs 9 lb 9 oz and is 23 inches long....she's a slight thing...only on 15 percentile for weight...but she is growin so not worried.

I thought that with bfing that as long as there are a good amount of diapers and baby is gaining then all is ok... Lia never latched properly so I gave up at 1 month and and exclusively pumping now...I was upset about it but as long as she gets the breast milk I am happy.. Pumping is a pain tho!


----------



## Hopes314

lew i agree that pumping is not so fun. i only pump the extra when im too 'full' or if we need to go somewhere, but it is much more painful to me than breastfeeding. good job for keeping up with the pumping though so many people would have given up!

mila hates bottles, its so hard to go anywhere because she gets fussy and hungry and then we try to give her a bottle of my pumped milk, and she turns her head to get away from it and just cries more. eventually she takes some of it and makes a mess with it running down her face everywhere. makes me feel like a bad mommy when shes crying and i know all she wants is a boob but i cant give it to her because of where we are at :( mila loves boobs, she snuggles with mine at night lol and she tries to nurse off of everyone, male or female lol.


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all

*tink*...im sending Lily orders from cabbage to "drink your milk little lady!" :jo: Rhys is much better on No2 milk...feeds 4-5 hourly at night now...this is going too well...it cant be right:dohh: he is going to be a monster when he is bigger...im not convinced Rhys is a "perfect" feeder:haha:

*poppy*..:happydance: gotta love ebay!:thumbup:

*hopes*..love your avatar! :happydance: thats one reason i couldnt/wouldnt breastfeed....i take my hat off to you...your stuggling with it(kind of) but your sticking to it...WELL DONE you..very proud cabbage here! good hopes:awww:

asfm...stalking alllllllllll day for PK! :yipee: and :hugs: to everyone else...coral,laura,damitahappydance: for scan results) mi dum dum,and thats it heads blank so going for a :coffee: xxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Morning all :hi:

MC glad Rhys is better feeding on stage 2, sounds like you did a good move:thumbup::hugs:

Damita great news hope you catch that eggy this month :dust:

Lew :hi: glad to hear from you, little Lia is beautiful. I see she's keeping you on your toes. I take my hat off to you for still pumping :howdy: it was too much for me with the other kids home from school and my 17 year old step son around! So I only managed to pump for a couple of weeks, now Keira is just on formula but eating well and sleeping well so I'm happy.

Hopes glad Mila is feeding well, and you are doing a great job also. Maybe you could try a few different bottles to see if she prefers one when you need her to drink from one:shrug: One month already yikes!

Tink, hows Lily been the last couple of days? is she still feeding well?

afm nothing much going on here. Yesterday I went shopping with my Mum.Then me, dh and the kids went out for a meal last night at the harvester which was nice and Keira was a good girl :awww: Just catching up on housework etc today

Hi to all the other ding dongs and I'll be stalking for PK :yipee: so excited!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: coral...does BnB look different to you?? i think they have changed some of the purple layout to white?? or am i just cracking up :wacko:...xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi girls!

Just wanted to nip on and let PK know im thinking about you hun and like the other girls say test when you feel ready but i just know this is going to be it for you 

Hope everyone else is well!

x x x


----------



## coral11680

MC yes I think it has changed :wacko:

hi Jenny :hi:


----------



## puppycat

Where's PK???? 

The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## Damita

^ me too!!!


----------



## poppy666

:hugs:GOOD LUCK PK :hugs:​:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Just stalking today 6am there i think :wacko:

Morning everyone :flower:


----------



## coral11680

morning Poppy :hi: hi Damita and Pc :hi:

PKKKKKKKK commmmeee onnnnnnn!!! :haha: so excited!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## puppycat

How can you sleep at a time like this? Lol x


----------



## mothercabbage

yep its still REALLY early over there...:dust::dust::dust:...:yipee: excited.com....:hugs: pk xx

morning everyone else...how are we all today?? xx


----------



## poppy666

Im good tired, but good. Hope your ok too sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi MC, Coral, Tink, Poppy, PC, Damita!

I too keep nipping on in anticipation of PK's news, it's just so exciting!!! In between here im just doing housework today as the whole house has been taken over by the work going on in the nursery to be. . . what a mess :-(

Damita great news about your scan, i sense a few bfp's coming this month  x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

A little boy asked his mother, "Why are you crying?" "Because I'm a woman," she told him. "I don't understand," he said. His Mom just hugged him and said, "And you never will." "All women cry for no reason," was all his dad could say. The little boy grew up and became a man, still wondering why women cry. Finally he put in a call to God. When God got on the phone, he asked, "God, why do women cry so easily?" God said: "When I made the woman she had to be special. I made her shoulders strong enough to carry the weight of the world, yet gentle enough to give comfort. I gave her an inner strength to endure childbirth and the rejection that many times comes from her children. I gave her a hardness that allows her to keep going when everyone else gives up, and take care of her family through sickness and fatigue without complaining. I gave her the sensitivity to love her children under any and all circumstances, even when her child has hurt her very badly. I gave her strength to carry her man through his faults and fashioned her from his rib to protect his heart. I gave her wisdom to know that a good man never hurts his woman, but sometimes tests her strengths and her resolve to stand beside him unfalteringly. And finally, I gave her a tear to shed. This is hers exclusively to use whenever it is needed." "You see my son," said God, "the beauty of a woman is not in the clothes she wears, the figure that she carries, or the way she combs her hair. The beauty of a woman must be seen in her eyes, because that is the doorway to her heart - the place where love resides." &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;...courtesy of our poppy...i love this! x


----------



## mothercabbage

im fine today poppy...emotional now :rofl: xx


----------



## coral11680

its 7am there but thats not that early PK come on we can't wait much longer !:dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

7am on a saturday may not be too early for you coral..:dohh: but where i come from thats the middle of the night!:rofl::tease: xx


----------



## poppy666

Middle of the night for me too 7am :haha: she probz having a lie in, arghhhh gotta go out to asda now :dohh:

Be back later.... PK take your time pmsl 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## coral11680

oh yes very early for a Saturday I agree but when your excited to test not too early!:haha: Although I know she's worried so maybe putting it off, I guess she'll test when she's ready. PK no pressure I'm just excited but know its about you not us ding dongs! Hope you do test today and I have a great feeling!


----------



## Damita

coral11680 said:


> oh yes very early for a Saturday I agree but when your excited to test not too early!:haha: Although I know she's worried so maybe putting it off, I guess she'll test when she's ready. PK no pressure I'm just excited but know its about you not us ding dongs! Hope you do test today and I have a great feeling!

agree me too! Do it when you feel ready PK :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Jenny Penn said:


> Hi MC, Coral, Tink, Poppy, PC, Damita!
> 
> I too keep nipping on in anticipation of PK's news, it's just so exciting!!! In between here im just doing housework today as the whole house has been taken over by the work going on in the nursery to be. . . what a mess :-(
> 
> Damita great news about your scan, i sense a few bfp's coming this month  x x x

Oooh I do hope so :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Ewcm here, to BD or not BD, that is the question...


----------



## mothercabbage

:sex: hahahhaha


----------



## Damita

:sex: :haha:

I have EWCM too :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

It'll have to be tonight though - i have a 7 year old as well as Laura in the house :(


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:everyone

Damita....looks like the Clomid is working its magic!! WooHoo now get down to it!!:hugs: so excited for you!!

Puppy...my vote is :sex:

Lew, so good to hear from you!! Glad you and Lia are doing well.

Hopes, I know all about the colic, it sucks but it wont last long. :hugs: to you girly!!

Tink & Coral, glad you too had wonderful walk and an awesome play date...the girls are cutie pies:thumbup:

Poppy, hang in there girl...the finish line is near:hugs:

Hiya:hi:MC,Laura,Caz,PJ,Jenny,Regal,Skweek,Phoebe & all the DDs


----------



## coral11680

Hi China how are you? :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: china and damita...you get to it too:sex: time! xx


----------



## skweek35

Hello DD's!! 
So sorry I have been missing this week. Had the week from hell!! 
But glad its over with and on to better days - hopefully!! 

Well on a more positive note - I am going for CD21 bloods on Tuesday!! Hopefully get results next week. 

On the wedding front - Looks like we have found a venue for our wedding!! It is beautiful!! I am now really looking forward to the big day now! 

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## coral11680

hi skweek, great news about wedding venue and your blood tests. Sorry you had a crap week :hug:


----------



## poppy666

Back from Asda cut the shop short because i nearly passed out in there, getting to much now :cry: do a bit more tomoz. PK hope your ok lovely :hugs:

skweek35 glad you found a venue all systems go now :happydance:


----------



## Jenny Penn

PK hope you are ok sweetie :hugs:

Poppy your nearly at the end hun, chin up im sure the rest of the shoppping can wait. . . go relax :coffee:
I think i have overdone the housework, my whole body is aching. Think i maybe need to realise that things are gona be a bit harder than they were just 19 weeks ago lol Away to have a cuppa then a soak in the bath xx


----------



## mothercabbage

*poppy,* *online shopping is the way forward* when your tired and 30-odd weeks preg! i should know...i know the delivery driver now, we're on first name terms :rofl::rofl:...put yer feet up :flower: ..

still no PK...:shrug: xxx


----------



## poppy666

May try the online shopping :haha: said to OH glad im not xmas shopping this time pregnant struggled with korben... arhhh roll on 5 or 7wks :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

oh yes I love online shopping and it stops me buying too much also. Rest up Pops :hug:

you too Jenn get plenty of rest :hugs:

Still no PK, hope she is ok.

MC hows little Rhys today? x


----------



## mothercabbage

Rhys is great today, he feeds..."plays" for an hour or so then back to sleep for 3 hrs....its too good to be true...:shrug: or have i just been blessed?? xxx


----------



## poppy666

Blessed with a gorgeous son :hugs:

Im gonna get a right cry baby i bet ya :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Awwww i thought pk would've been and gone...

DH gone to play squash, i've had a little nap. Lush.


----------



## skweek35

I just love online shopping - but have to make sure I dont do too much otherwise I start getting the :shock:beady eye from DF!!! followed by the words - What now?? 
:haha:!!!


----------



## coral11680

MC I'm not sure but Keira is the same she sleeps all the time, guess we've been blessed:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

*I SEE PK *​
Ok ssshhhh just act normal pmsl :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:yipee::dohh: sorry


----------



## pk2of8

Hello lovelies :hugs: no good news here, I'm very sad to say :cry:

I tested yest afternoon with an IC and this morning with a FRER. Both stark white bfn. :cry: I won't test again before the beta on Monday but I'm not expecting any good news then either. I'm sorry :sad2: I don't know what we're going to do. I don't have any real hope left although dh is still somewhat hopeful. And after all this, he says he wants to keep trying. Surprised me really. I don't know if I can. It's just so much heartache and I am so heartbroken right now. I had a long hard cry with dh last night and I randomly start break into tears now. We don't have the money for ivf again and dh's numbers have been dismally low. Last count was a TOTAL of 300,000. Normal is above 60,000,000. And the diagnosis is that he won't continue to even produce sperm much longer. :cry: everybody keeps saying to have faith and I know I should. I'm just not finding a way to bring myself to it right now.


----------



## Damita

aw no :(


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> Hello lovelies :hugs: no good news here, I'm very sad to say :cry:
> 
> I tested yest afternoon with an IC and this morning with a FRER. Both stark white bfn. :cry: I won't test again before the beta on Monday but I'm jot expecting any good news then either. I'm sorry :sad2: I don't know what we're going to do. I don't have any real hope left although dh is still somewhat hopeful. And after all this, he says he wants to keep trying. Surprised me really. I don't know if I can. It's just so much heartache and I am so heartbroken right now. I had a long hard cry with dh last night and I randomly start break into tears now. We don't have the money for ivf again and dh's numbers have been dismally low. Last count was a TOTAL of 300,000. Normal is above 60,000,000. And the diagnosis is that he won't continue to even produce sperm much longer. :cry: everybody keeps saying to have faith and I know I should. I'm just not finding a way to bring myself to it right now.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: it is probably way to early hunny :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

oh no :cry: so sorry PK, I'm lost for words I really thought this was it :hugs: I don't know much about ivf but I still think its possible for you, I'm def keeping positive for you. I know your heart is breaking and wish I could fix it. xoxoxo:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Just hang in there sweetie, you had another dip on your chart so you just dont know :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

:cry: Oh no PK. I so feel for you. I think the stark white tests could be because its too early. Hang in there - you will get your bump! 
Your chart is looking really good - did you temp this morning?


----------



## coral11680

yes everything I have read, advises against doing a hpt because of false negatives so hang in there :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Hey those babies are taking their time implanting. Naughty babies!
Plus you had implant spotting. I'm very hopeful sweetie xxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Aww PK this so isn't the news i expected today. . . im so sorry hun, im lost for words :-( However i do have to admit im still going to be hopeful for your beta on Monday, do you remember my 12dpo frer (page 2870)? It barely had a second line just looked like an indent to me and DH and the 11dpo was stark white plus my beta was only in the 50's on 15dpo. So keep a little faith in your embies they still have time sweetie xxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh bless ya PK hoping u have tested early and positive vibes been sent to you

How is everyone else?? 

AF due on Tuesday just wait and see I guess

really should not look at more reusable nappies for Mckenzie found some really cheap good ones on Little lambs really want to get them but got to speak to oh first they will be easier for my mum to use these ones when we are away for honeymoon


----------



## coral11680

PK dont be discouraged I just did a bit of research and found this page scroll down to user kellytr, she got a hpt bfn at 9dpt and went on to have triplets :yipee:
https://www.fertilityties.com/post/show/negative-hpt-9-days-after-ivf-transfer-is-there-still-hope


----------



## China girl

:hugs:PK:hugs:
I am not giving up!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

oh bum! :cry:...still praying for you pk...and always thinking of you :flower: and still have faith that you will be blessed...going to stalk your chart..hope its just to early to get lines xx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Just hang in there sweetie, you had another dip on your chart so you just dont know :hugs::hugs::hugs:

i cant find the chart your looking at..:dohh:help silly cabbage! x


----------



## coral11680

cabbage scroll down to the august 2011 one :winkwink:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK, I'm not convinced at all. I'm SURE its just too early. I just know it :hugs: I know you have no faith left, but I'll keep some going her for you. Sorry I couldn't get on earlier, I have visitors and had a party today. Lots and lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Oh no PK :cry: this is not what i hoped to read but as the others i do think it might have been just too early. I'm sending you positive vibes and hope the test on Monday will bring good news. :hugs::hugs:

Hope all ok girls, had a busy day with dh out shopping. He got paid yesterday and needed new clothes so we bought lot of shirts and other stuff and a new phone. Not fair! But i had a huge whopper meal in BK :winkwink: Big Mac yesterday, and whopper today, gosh i'll be huge, all this junk :blush: Anyway, we had a great day, we looked at prams and he said i can get a purple if we have a girl and a blue if a boy :happydance: I tried the Oyster in Mothercare yesterday and loved it but i'm sure there are some other great ones which can be used from birth without the carrier cot for about the same price. I was told today that i should wait till the January sale to buy a pram. Isn't that a bit late??? Dh is getting more and more excited by looking at the baby stuff now in the shops and i just got a text that a friend of a friend is willing to give me her wooden crib for free :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

BD i can't recommend the Oyster enough. We have one for Laura, we got the cot and pushchair and the maxi cosi car seat adaptors. The chassis is so light and its so easy to put together, it all clicks together. The bag under the pram is a nice size, the tyres are all rubber and you can lock the front wheels like an old fashioned pram for going over grass, gravel etc.


----------



## babydream

Thanks Puppycat, that is my favorite one. I'm sure we could get it for cheaper from ebay. I just want dh to have a proper look too cause he wasn't with me yesterday. but i think i already convinced him that it's the best for us :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Also check it fits in your car easy enough :winkwink:i got Quinny Buzz knowing at the time it fit in our Corsa.


----------



## puppycat

We got a fiesta and it fits. If you got a smaller boot you can remove the wheels with one button :)
They have put the price up since we bought ours.


----------



## babydream

The guy in the shop folded it for me and it looked like it would fit. I've got a Hyundai Getz. :shrug: Will def check but it should be fine x


----------



## babydream

Bloody hell! I'm joining Laura with PGP!! Oooouuuccchhh!!!!


----------



## poppy666

We sound like old women at times :haha: hope not too painful BD :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Thank you girls :kiss: each of you is so precious to me. I'd never have gotten this far without your love and support. :hugs: I couldn't find anything to say earlier this afternoon. I'm feeling somewhat better now. A little more hopeful again but still afraid I'm just setting myself up for major hurt and disappointment. Only God knows at this point. But as I was reading all of your lovely posts this afternoon, still feeling so down and brokenhearted, I couldn't stop thinking of that song by Bebo Norman, "Borrow Mine". This is how you girls helped me, each of you, this afternoon. You all mean the world to me!!! :kiss: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BiUtJGh4X0


----------



## mothercabbage

awww pk...you can borrow mine!! xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::friends:


----------



## puppycat

You can borrow mine too, keep your chin up sweetie xx


----------



## babydream

Aww pk :cry: I'm still hopeful for you and can't wait till Monday. One more sleep :hugs:

Good morning PC and mc :flower: Hope all ok. I'm off to make bacon and egg for breakfast :) I'm 18wk today!!!! And I weaned myself off my anti sickness meds completely, finally! xxxx


----------



## puppycat

Morning BD, DH and I BD'd last night. Heh. 
Just trying to wake up ready for church, i am shattered!


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Good maternity sale on at Next ladies, i would of got the jeans if i wasnt so close now. Here's link https://eoss.next.co.uk/search?p=Q&...y&div=womenswear&group=maternity&size=&price=


PK :hugs: im still hopeful for monday :kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs:

Pretty sure I ovulated yesterday with lots of EWCM and a low temp this morning it has shot up.. gonna keep :sex: just in case my body is lying to me


----------



## coral11680

yes good luck for tomorrow PK I'm still hopeful also :dust: :hug:

BD congrats on 18 weeks and no more sickness meds :yipee:

Lots of dust Damita and PC, hopefully you caught that egg!

Hey popsy, hope you are getting plenty of rest :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Sorry BD didnt notice happy18wks :happydance: thanks Coral :haha:

Yes chilling today and tbh she digging my hip again so its hurting :nope: gonna try all fours this week pmsl


----------



## sleeping bubs

:-( well I am out again this month the witch has got me two days early :-( Quite guttered :-( Plus I am getting a cold sinus are playing up and been sneezing loads 

On a plus going to the boat again tomorrow sorting out last min stuff for the wedding

right I think craft making stuff with Mckenzie now he is a bit borred


----------



## poppy666

Sorry SB :hugs: CD1 is horrid :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: SB :hugs:

I got my positive OPK today hurrah! 

https://cdn3.dailybooth.com/12/pictures/large/a8dbb0005dfad0b8e445e467fe0e1700_19217985.jpg


----------



## poppy666

Get jigging Damita and dont stop till you pop :haha:


----------



## Damita

:rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Lol i haven't opk'd. Told myself we wouldn't TTC this month!


----------



## puppycat

That'll explain the stabbing pains then :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0817.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Damita

YAY!!! :happydance: we are TWW together PC, what date you testing?


----------



## puppycat

ooooh I've never had a TWW buddy :thumbup:

Maybe it's good luck for us both. I have ONE digi in my house so I WILL NOT TEST UNTIL AF DUE!

Who am I kidding? :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah who you kidding? :haha: I'll bug you both you know i will :happydance::happydance:


----------



## puppycat

It is positive isn't it? I'm in denial....
2 days earlier than I have EVER ov'd!


----------



## Damita

def positive


----------



## poppy666

Looks it to me too :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

I sound like such a newbie but do you think I should count today as ov day given that I had EWCM yesterday and got the cramps today or tomorrow? Meh.


----------



## poppy666

When i got the cramps with this one it was spot on for my ovulation day with my chart n due date.... if in doubt just keep OH tightly between your thighs :rofl::rofl:


----------



## puppycat

:rofl:

Pops this pregnancy is making you a horny little minx - have you noticed :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

PK praying for you tomorrow sweetie 

Damita and PC good luck for this cycle!!! Babydust vibes coming both your ways xx

BabyD Congrats on being 18 weeks and needing no meds 

Im in a rubbish mood today, i had a massive argument with DH last night. He had been out at the pub and was pretty drunk but it doesn't make the things he said hurt any less :-( He is apologetic today and can barely remeber what he said but im just not ready to forgive him. This is a common occurance with my DH when he has been out drinking, my only saviour is that he only really goes out and drinks with his mates every few months. It is so strange because when he hasn't been out with his friends and got drunk he is a nice guy. Hope me being all stressed and upset last night didn't harm the baby.
On a brighter note only 4 sleps til my scan  xxx


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Pops this pregnancy is making you a horny little minx - have you noticed :haha:

lol no action going on this end :haha:


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Pops this pregnancy is making you a horny little minx - have you noticed :haha:
> 
> lol no action going on this end :haha:Click to expand...

That'll be why you're talking about it then ;)


----------



## Damita

:hugs: Jenny

I am having horrible cramps on my left side where my big egg is :)


----------



## puppycat

Yay! Mine are on my right - they're never on my right.... :D


----------



## babydream

Oh wow, Damita and PC goooooooooooo, this must be your month!!! I'm with poppy i'm gonna nag you to test :haha: PC do another opk tomorrow and if it's positive then take it as today was the first neg so tomorrow is ov day. If it's neg then it might have been pos yesterday and today is ov day. Does it make sense??

Jenny i'm sorry you had a shitty time last night, that is not a nice behaviour. Hope you ok :hugs:

PK, good luck for tomorrow. when will you get results??? I can't wait to hear good news xx

Hahaha, poppy is horny :haha: We managed ti dtd this morning popsy, i make the most of it until i can lol but dh mentioned that my tummy is weirdly hard lol 

We listened to the hearbeat as well, it sounded very strong. And we heard it on the left now instead of the right where we always managed to find it. :shrug: I'm calling the gp tomorrow to check out this PGP stuff and also try the dentist :argh: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

I haven't tested at all so I have no idea whether it's more pos today or yesterday lol. I just thought I'd POAS as I had bad cramps - will OPK tomorrow too then. 

Might as well jump DH tonight again ;)


----------



## Damita

exciting get :sex:

DH and I have agreed to test on the 9th Oct a Sunday :happydance: 14/15dpo


----------



## puppycat

I might test on the 8th - that's my grandparents wedding anniversary :)


----------



## Damita

lucky day woop!


----------



## babydream

18weeks bump! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







18weeks.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## poppy666

Awww cute tidy bump :hugs: and your worrying your fat? :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Awww cute bump :)


----------



## pk2of8

Hey hunnies. :hugs: yes beta is tomorrow morning. They'll have the results tomorrow later and will call to let me know. I'm more terrified than excited. No way to look forward to it when it may be the worst news ever. :sad1: blahhhhh. I'm going to be so anxious and distracted all day. Then I'm going to be scared to death to actually get the call. Ugh. I can't believe it's tomorrow. The "end of the line". :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Will have you in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow PK and those babies :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

No cramps, no blood = babies :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HAPPY 33 WEEKS AND HONEY DEW MELON DAY POPPY:happydance:
CANT BELIEVE WE HAVE LESS THAN 50DAYS NOW/:argh:


----------



## Damita

Happy 33 weeks :)

Good luck for today PK, I will be thinking of you :dust:


----------



## coral11680

PK thinking of you today, I'm praying for good news for you :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs: x

Poppy and babyhopes congrats on 33 weeks:happydance:

Damita did you BD again last night, surely that eggy has been caught!!:happydance:

PC you too fingers crossed the eggy didn't get away!:happydance:

BD nice bump, you look just right for 18 weeks.:thumbup:

Jenny look forward to your scan pics, are you still staying team yellow?

Tink hope you and Lilyanne are well don't forget our buggy walk again, I really enjoyed it last week. 

morning eveyrone else :hi:

I'm off soon to clean my dads, not fun but DH is off today so he can stay home with Keira. xx


----------



## Damita

Yup we have :sex: every night for 9 nights - surely caught that egg.. we will keep doing it until end of the week minus Wednesday night as I have a scan on the Thursday and they say no sex night before.


----------



## poppy666

*Awwww Happy 33 weeks too Babyhopes, into our 34th week now *​

PK thinking of you today lovely :kiss::hugs::kiss:

Damita you got some stamina lol id not last that long :haha:

Coral not gonna say enjoy your day if your cleaning lol, but easier without little Keira i guess :hugs:

afm my son in crown court right now,i couldnt face going cos i know id get too upset if he gets sent down and that will upset him, his friends, sperm donor dad and my OH down there so im waiting here for news.


----------



## puppycat

We BD'd Weds, Thurs, Sat and prob tonight. Wanted to last night but i had awful cramps last night which had me doubled over :( 

Good luck Pops and PK, praying for good news xxx


----------



## laurah8279

Morning Ding Dongs :hi:

Happy 33 weeks Poppy and good luck today PK!! :happydance:

Giddy for you Damita and PC!!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## babydream

Morning girls,

Happy 33weeks Poppy and BH I'm sooooo jealous i want to be that far along lol

Damita and PC i'm very excited for you, can't wait for testing but first of all symptom spotting :haha:

Pk, i'm gonna keep logging on from my phone all day even when out just to see what's going on. Good luck hunni :thumbup::kiss:

Hey coral, hope Keira is well, hope cleaning at your dad's won't take long x

Laura, how are you hunni, you are a bit quiet lately, hope all ok xx

Asfm, i hardly slept all night i kept going to pee :growlmad: Weather is not so good, it's going to rain. Bummer! Hope all DD's are well xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Dont you just love the bathroom journey? i cant have a full nights sleep now get up every 2hrs pisses me off grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Laura hows your hips?


----------



## PJ32

Just lurking to see if there is any news from PK, hope everything is alright xx

33 weeks pops, eeekkkkkkeekkkkk!!!!


----------



## PJ32

Took a 26 week 2 day bump picture yesterday and almost fainted, I didn't think I had grown that much, ahmmmm :haha:
 



Attached Files:







bump at 26 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## laurah8279

My hip is more or less the same Poppy. I am just waiting on the Physio letter now, cannot wait to start the exercises, I am sick of feeling like an invalid!! :nope:

Hey Babyd, I am ok, just getting stressed out and worked up far too much lately. I really don't know how I am going to carry on working for another 12 weeks when I am struggling already :cry: Its not so much the pregnancy (although my hip does kill from sitting all day) its the hormones. I am forgetting really simple things, making silly little mistakes, taking everything to heart or the wrong way when something goes wrong either at home or at work and end up literally sobbing my eyes out. Frightened to death of my intense driving course that I start in two weeks (doing 12 hours over two days, 6hrs per day ending with a test). After how I was last time (crying 5 hours solid) I am just totally dreading it :cry:

xxx


----------



## laurah8279

PJ32 said:


> Took a 26 week 2 day bump picture yesterday and almost fainted, I didn't think I had grown that much, ahmmmm :haha:

I am 3 weeks behind you PJ...check out my avatar bump pic!! I am humongous so dont feel too bad! :haha:

xx


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh PJ look at your bump.............. getting big :haha:

Physio should ease it Laura bless not nice :hugs::kiss:

afm son's case ajorned AGAIN for reports till 24th Oct i be 37wks then toooo much stress :dohh:


----------



## PJ32

aww pops that's crap. too much to cope with let alone being preggers :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tell me about it then 2wk after on my due date my other sons trial with taxi driver for the rape case arghhhhhh de-stress poppy :dohh:


----------



## PJ32

Deep breaths hun, must be a very testing time. We're still waiting to hear what happened to the git who knocked Harry off his bike back in May. We heard that he got 3 months, the system here is just as bad.


----------



## mothercabbage

stalking for pk...:coffee:

:hugs: to all xxx


----------



## Damita

It's negative so it is ovulation day (I guess)

https://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg858/scaled.php?tn=0&server=858&filename=xkqar.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640

https://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg740/scaled.php?tn=0&server=740&filename=k8rpi.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## Damita

Waiting for Pk ;hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Fx'd Damita :hugs:

MC :kiss:

Waiting for PK now :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laurah8279

Damita said:


> It's negative so it is ovulation day (I guess)
> 
> https://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg858/scaled.php?tn=0&server=858&filename=xkqar.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640
> 
> https://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg740/scaled.php?tn=0&server=740&filename=k8rpi.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640

I don't get it? Can you explain the OPK testing to me please Damita? 

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

damita! :yipee: happy ov day
poppy happy 33 weeks and laura :wave: xx


----------



## Damita

laurah8279 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> It's negative so it is ovulation day (I guess)
> 
> I don't get it? Can you explain the OPK testing to me please Damita?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I think once you get a positive it means ovulation is coming and the first negative after a positive means ovulation or ovulation in 12-24 hours. But you gotta do it with temps as you could get loads of positive OPKs as your body could be gearing up to it and fail and try again.


----------



## mothercabbage

*laura* OPKs test for the LH hormone, LH is the last hormone to surge before ov...therefore a + opk means your surging LH...ov will follow in 12-48 hours...thats what i read when TTC anywho...


----------



## laurah8279

mothercabbage said:


> *laura* OPKs test for the LH hormone, LH is the last hormone to surge before ov...therefore a + opk means your surging LH...ov will follow in 12-48 hours...thats what i read when TTC anywho...

Ah, right, ok.

So with all the :sex: over the last 9 days Damita, you are bound to be up the duff this time then for sure as :spermy: lives in the body for a couple of days anyway don't they?!?! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## laurah8279

P.S. Where is PK?!?!?!?!?!??! I am too giddy, want to know what's happening?!?!?! 

x


----------



## mothercabbage

same here...waiting patiently..x


----------



## PJ32

still no PK news? :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

:nope:


----------



## poppy666

Ok so its 12.20pm over there PK make be waiting for results? :wacko: ahhhhh hate waiting lol


----------



## babydream

Still no PK???? What's going on, she must be a wreck if she's still waiting poor thing.

Poppy what a stressful time for you, bloody hell, typically when you don't need it. Hope all two boys will be ok xx

Damita, happy ov day!!!! HOpe you catch that eggy.

Laura, sorry you are having a stressful time, it can't be easy to work with all these hormones. Stay strong hunni and good luck with the driving stuff xx

Hi MC, hope all ok xx

PJ, gorgeous bump! 

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Damita, reminded me to POAS OPK, off to the loo i go...


----------



## Damita

Peee PC!

No PK? :( Hope it is good news


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls still not finished decorating yet cant wait till its all done well my cousin who i was telling you all about when in to labour a couple of weeks a go and they had to stop it well she went back in friday night her waters have gone there keep in her in till shes 37 weeks she only 34 weeks and shes had a scan today and there is no water what so ever round the bby but they wont start her off feel sorry for her she going to have a dry birth never head that before has any of you girls i will keep you all in formed when i can pk good luck hun fx x x x


----------



## Hopes314

:hi:

got your package tink! been using the sudocrem and i do like it. unfortunately they dont sell it here i dont think? hmm.. oh, and DH and i are going to try your tea instructions this week, kind of excited actually :haha: hope you and lily are doing well

laura sorry you are uncomfortable and having a hard time. love the bump pic though, maybe you are on your way to the next megabump.. id be glad to pass off the title :haha: looked back at my bump pics and i looked about how you do at that point. maybe you got a big baby in there! or big placenta too.. nobody ever thinks of that, but when my pathology report came back from the lab for my placenta, it said "larger than 90th percentile" probably half my megabump was placenta :rofl:

mc im jealous of your rhys having such a lovely little schedule of napping and being pleasant and what not! but very happy for you of course. 

mila is doing alright, she was fussy all day yesterday and it made me cry, but when 8pm rolled around, it just.. ended completely. and she went to SLEEP! she slept until 245am.. 3 hours of which were in her pack n play.. not attached to me! it gave DH and i some time to be with each other and for me to 'collect' myself after the rough day. it was amazing. just when i think i cant take anymore she backs off a little and i get a break. it seems either i get the fussiness through the afternoon or through the night from 8-12ish. yesterday she didnt eat much throught he day, it was clear that every time she calmed down and then tried to eat, it started to hurt her again. breaks my heart :( but then suddenly around 8pm it didnt hurt her and she was perfectly content, and she made up for the day by eating like crazy and then sleeping a ton. so weird! tomorrow she is a month old! and wednesday is her one month appointment, cant wait to see how much she weighs she seems huge. shes in size 3/6 month right now.


PK WAITING FOR YOUR RESULTS!!


----------



## Hopes314

caz-i dont really know about this topic much, but i have heard that 'dry birth' is a myth because fluid is constantly being replaced around the baby. thats why after your waters break you will leak forever until the baby is born. and, i can say first hand that i did indeed leak for the full 24 hours until baby was born. in fact, i was leaking something for over a week! so, even if there is very little fluid around the baby right now, im pretty sure it will constantly be replaced and constantly be leaking. baby has to have water around him/her to thrive in utero i believe? i know that 34 weeks is early, but isnt it a little less risk to deliver the baby now than to wait until 37 weeks and have those huge infection risks? im sure the doctors know what they are doing though and will make sure she and baby are safe. will keep her and baby in mind <3


----------



## puppycat

WOW! Look how negative it is - you wouldn't have believed me if I didn't post it!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0822.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hopes314

pc- that really is white. was it yesterday that you posted the dark opk pic? it all happens so fast doesnt it! very excited for youuuu


----------



## puppycat

Yeh this was yesterday:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0817.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Damita

PC wow looks like today is ovulation day for you too!


----------



## coral11680

just stalking for PK :hi:

hey babyd, hopes and china :hi:


----------



## puppycat

Here's my baby after her swim session :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0819.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:Coral & everyone


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Tons going on here, and got such bad tooth ache :cry: stalking for pk ... will post tomorrow xxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

feel better Tink x


----------



## poppy666

Concerned about PK now hope she's ok x


----------



## coral11680

me too pops x


----------



## puppycat

Still nothing? Hmmm can't be good :(
Hope it's because you're too busy celebrating PK x


----------



## Damita

^ was thinking where is she, I hope she is celebrating too


----------



## puppycat

I can't stay awake any longer - I'm shattered. Going to bed and taking DH with me ;)
oi oi :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

I'm sorry it took me all day to post girls. Not good news and I feel like I'm letting everybody down. Beta test was completely negative. Not a trace of HCG. So that's it. Stop all meds and wait for af. I can't explain how devastating this is. I don't know what we're going to do. We don't have the money for ivf again. Dh wants to keep trying on our own but I don't know if I have the heart for it. Knowing what we do about our situation, I just can't go through having my hopes up every month just to be let down b/c the chances are almost nothing on our own. It's just too much. I feel totally defeated.


----------



## babydream

Oh PK, I'm so sorry hunni. I just don't know what to say :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

pk :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: we are all here for you, i dont know what else to say :hugs: :hugs: miracles do happen


----------



## Damita

aww hunny, I am so so sorry :cry: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh PK I am so sorry


----------



## mothercabbage

oh bollox! im devastated for you too pk..:hugs: its hard to keep thinking "everything happens for a reason" at times like this...i so thought this was it for you...we're all here for you :flower: for a laugh,cry or rant...thinking of you :flower: and continue to keep you in my prayers...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hi to everyone else..:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes....sending you some :hugs: too, ive had "off" days with Rhys, he is not always good...some days he feeds every 2 hours and fusses in between...it is so hard with a 2 year old running around too, so dont worry your not alone in the fussy baby team!...:hugs: xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

<---------- Lost for words :cry: I'm devastated for you PK :cry: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PJ32

I am so sorry for you and DH PK, words can't really sum it up :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## puppycat

I don't know what to say PK, i really thought you had done it thiss time. :(
There must be a reason, something we can't see yet. I know that's no consellation though

:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

so so so sorry PK :cry: I dont know what to say hunni, just that I'm here for you :hug: :cry: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Im so upset PK life can be so cruel you dont deserve this :cry::cry: wish you lived nearer so we could give you a hug :hugs: i know its not much, just heartbroken for you :cry:


Morning everyone hope your all well, nothing to report got MW at 12.45pm thats it x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I still can't find no more words PK ... I so wanna make it all better :cry: xxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

PK i am so heart broken for you and DH, i like the other girls don't know what to say other than i just wish i could hug you and make this all better *hugs* xxx

Hi to everyone else also xxx


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi everyone. :hugs:


PK darling I am so sorry about your current news. I say current because I believe in a miracle for you. There are so many testaments that the unexpected can happen. When you're feeling up to it return to your faith again. You have such a beautiful, warm and caring spirit. I know you have sent positive karma into the universe and it will return back to you. You have been a rock of support to me(and many others) even in moments when I was down out and ready to just give up. You have pushed me to fight as well as advocate for myself and I will be here to do the same for you!!! But I understand if you need some time right now. My prayers are with you and your family sweetie.

:hug:


----------



## laurah8279

I am so so sorry PK :hugs: Miracles do happen though and the second you dont expect it, that :bfp: will turn up.

i know a couple who were on IVF for about 3 years after TTC for 5. Once they came off of it and thought F**k it, they got pregnant almost instantly! 

I know its easy for us all to say but you must keep thinking positively and just try not to let to much pressure build up. It really isnt helpful when TTC for you or DH to feel pressurised, its like your eggs know it and just refuse to let :spermy: in.

Just chill out and forget about it for a while and it will happen naturally honey, I just know it.

:flower:


----------



## laurah8279

:hi: Ding Dongs!

Happy :sex: PC and Damita!! :haha:

xx


----------



## laurah8279

Hopes314 said:


> :hi:
> 
> got your package tink! been using the sudocrem and i do like it. unfortunately they dont sell it here i dont think? hmm.. oh, and DH and i are going to try your tea instructions this week, kind of excited actually :haha: hope you and lily are doing well
> 
> laura sorry you are uncomfortable and having a hard time. love the bump pic though, maybe you are on your way to the next megabump.. id be glad to pass off the title :haha: looked back at my bump pics and i looked about how you do at that point. maybe you got a big baby in there! or big placenta too.. nobody ever thinks of that, but when my pathology report came back from the lab for my placenta, it said "larger than 90th percentile" probably half my megabump was placenta :rofl:
> 
> mc im jealous of your rhys having such a lovely little schedule of napping and being pleasant and what not! but very happy for you of course.
> 
> mila is doing alright, she was fussy all day yesterday and it made me cry, but when 8pm rolled around, it just.. ended completely. and she went to SLEEP! she slept until 245am.. 3 hours of which were in her pack n play.. not attached to me! it gave DH and i some time to be with each other and for me to 'collect' myself after the rough day. it was amazing. just when i think i cant take anymore she backs off a little and i get a break. it seems either i get the fussiness through the afternoon or through the night from 8-12ish. yesterday she didnt eat much throught he day, it was clear that every time she calmed down and then tried to eat, it started to hurt her again. breaks my heart :( but then suddenly around 8pm it didnt hurt her and she was perfectly content, and she made up for the day by eating like crazy and then sleeping a ton. so weird! tomorrow she is a month old! and wednesday is her one month appointment, cant wait to see how much she weighs she seems huge. shes in size 3/6 month right now.
> 
> 
> PK WAITING FOR YOUR RESULTS!!

I think I might be the next Megabump Hopes!! 

I will be 24 weeks on Friday and my bump is already measuring 30cm!! Hopefully my MW will measure me at my appointment next Friday and tell me I have been measuring wrong and I am not really massive! :haha: Although when I saw the doc last week about my hip, he asked how far I was and when I told him he said 'wow, you must be having a big baby'! Arrgghh!! :rofl:


----------



## China girl

Oh PK, I am so sorry :cry: I too am at a loss of words, so I am going to echo Regal and sending you :hugs: Praying for you and DH :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

All ok at MWs baby head down now so she better stay that way :happydance: was petrified about the thought of a C-Section :nope: so thankfully she being good :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

Good news Poppy! Cant wait for her to arrive!! :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

I CAN wait Pops, gotta start that cardi yet :argh:


----------



## coral11680

PK I do believe it will happen for you also maybe NTNP will be when you will get that bfp, I'm def praying for you :hugs: Still thinking of you constantly:kiss:

Poppy good news now lets keep her that way:thumbup:
xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

OUR NURSEY SO FAR! I HAVENT PUT THE FURNITURE UP YET AND I NEED TO CLEAR THE NON BABY SUFF OUT AND FINISH THE BOARDER BUT IM HAPPY WITH THE PROGRESS:thumbup:

https://img823.imageshack.us/img823/1354/nurseryon2.jpg

[IMG=https://img193.imageshack.us/img193/4527/nursery3.jpg][/IMG]

https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/403/nursery2n.jpg

https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/9829/nursery3s.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
the picture says 'a journey of a thousand miles must begin with a single step'


----------



## puppycat

Awww lush. I love the bunny too but i'm weak for knitted x


----------



## babydream

Good evening girls,

Poppy, great news hope your little princess stays head down now. I read you've found a house, excellent! 2weeks and de-stressing can begin :happydance:

BH, love the baby stuff, i haven't bought anything yet :shrug:

Pk, i'm thinking of you hunni, still gutted for you and dh :hugs:

Hi everyone, hope all ok xx

I've been feeling really sick today. I hope its not because i stopped the medication. I have this awful nausea since this morning, yuk. And i think i'm coming down with a cold, not happy about it, paracetamol is not helping me much :growlmad: Any ideas what i can take??


----------



## poppy666

Babyhopes loving the nursery sweetie it gonna look fab :hugs:

BD hope your not gonna get sick again, maybe a bug going around? cold ive just got over one just took same pain killers.... :hugs:

Yes viewed a house other day and didnt think id get it but they phoned and said i had :happydance: expensive being £495 a month with no garden, but its in another town which is a lot better. Korben can finally have his own room cos gage moving out 2 weeks after we move :happydance: few weeks later this one will be here :cloud9:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my cousin got started off at 11.30 am today they put the gel in that was last time i spoke to her so i hope she would of had her now they are calling her mya let you no more tomorrow pk just dont no what to say to you hun i just hope you get a miracle hun big big :hugs::hugs:x x x


----------



## babydream

Excellent news poppy, shame no garden but if the place is safer than what you have now, it's worth it :thumbup:

Caz, hope your cousin is okay, let us know xx

I posted in second tri, i'm just gonna copy it here. What do you think???

'My husband might not be able to make it to the scan with me. We are both really sad about that. My question is...If he can't make it, do you think the sonographer would let me record a video of the monitor or make a video call to dh???? Recording would be great as they won't tell us the sex of the baby but i might be able to get some help to figure it out What do you think? Of course the most important thing i want to hear is that the baby is fine and sex is just curiosity but i'd like to be prepared.'


----------



## Jenny Penn

Poppy fab news about bubs being head down and also the new house 

Babyhopes nursery is looking good hun!

Laura i think your bump is pretty  i still don't have a massive bump but the last week i have really noticed my stomach getting hard especially when i lie down on my back.

Babydream hope your not going to get sick again, i too have had a bit nausea today not too bad though. . . yuck! Can't believe you haven't bought anything yet, you have some serious will power lol

Caz good luck to your cousin. . . mya is a nice name 

Afm i've had a bit of lower back pain and sciatica pain topped off with terrible cramp in my lower legs at night which has been so bad my lower legs are left feeling bruised lol 
I think i am maybe feeling movement, sometimes get a feeling like bubbles popping near my belly button other times my stomach just feels painful certain ways i sit or lie until i move. Scan on Friday  xxx

PK still thinking about you constantly *hugs* xxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Babydream im not sure if you are allowed to video the scan or not. . .
Hopefully your DH willl be able to make it x x x


----------



## poppy666

BD i asked if i could use my camera at my 20wk scan to video it for my OH and she said it wasnt allowed to be used in the room. With korben the consultant scanned me with a mobile scanner at 6wks and let my sister video it :wacko:


Caz hope your cousin ok and safe arrival of little one xxx


----------



## puppycat

BD No idea about videoing, I guess all you can do is ask :)


----------



## pk2of8

Hey my sweeties :hugs: thank you again, as always. I know we've said it many times, but I truly mean it when I say I couldn't have gotten this far without you. I'm going to make another selfish post all about me now, so i do apologize in advance for that. 

We're back on this roller coaster through hell today. I don't know whether to cry more or be excited or scared to death and all at the same time. Yesterday, when the nurse called me with the results, I forgot to remind her that I was only 12 dpo and ask if there was a still a chance, so I emailed her this morning. She didn't say there was still a good chance, just that they have been "fooled" before. So because it hasn't been 2 weeks yet and because I haven't started bleeding, I am to keep taking the meds until Monday and then we will retest as long as I haven't started bleeding. I really can't figure out if it's good news or just desperate attempts on my part to stave off the inevitable. Also, all this time I was supposed to be taking baby aspirin and I didn't realize it. I could kick myself over that. So I went and bought some today and will start tonight. I don't suppose it will make any difference at this point. Unless to make me bleed sooner if that's what's going to happen. Aaarrrrggggghhhhh. It's all so upsetting and frustrating. Ive been having pretty bad af kind of cramps on and off all day today too. I keep going to the bathroom thinking ive started bleeding already. But my temp went up slightly again this morning, when I would have expected it to go down. On a normal cycle, I'd be expecting af tomorrow. I'll be an anxious mess all day tomorrow I'm sure. I had to go buy a new box of softcups for af too. Ugh. So I find myself praying for a miracle now and at the same time, dreading what is likely to come, again.


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs: I really hope AF doesn't come hun


----------



## poppy666

PK im praying that you experience a miracle sweetie [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## puppycat

I completely agree with your thinking PK, I have this nagging feeling that it's not over. Did they do a yes/no Beat or a quantative with HCG levels shown?


----------



## babydream

There is still hope then!!! Excellent, sending positive vibes pk and praying that af won't come xxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

Im not sure pc...I think it was quantitative. I asked if there was anything at all in the beta and she said no. I could be wrong tho I guess. :shrug:

thank you poppy :kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

Thank you babyd...yes still hope then. :hugs: That's what worries me I guess. It's the worst kind of let down I think I've ever experienced. Obviously the chances get smaller and smaller with the late negatives too.


----------



## coral11680

I'm still hopeful for you PK :hugs: praying that af does not arrive.

As far as the baby aspirin, did you forget or did the ivf clinic not tell you? xx


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

PK yes i want to know same as Coral if they adviced you to take it? Ive read good and bad about Aspirin :wacko:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Pk im glad there is still hope  i am desperate for you to get your bfp! Will you keep testing between now and monday or just await the blood draw if af doesn't show? Im going to pray non stop for you xx


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhh BH after BH for last 10 minutes, can tell when your coming to the end when they get regular and uncomfortable :argh:


----------



## Hopes314

still excited for you pk, im not giving up hope for you yet!!


mila had her 1 month appointment today she is 11 lbs 5 oz. 96th percentile for her age. happy she is growing. buuuut, her poor diaper rash just keeps getting worse. i had the dr look at it today and he said yeah it does look rather raw, but he said its just that she poops so much from being breastfed. (honestly, she probably poops more than 15 times a day!) anyway he told us about lamasil which is antifungal said to put that on under the diaper cream, but he didnt seem too optimistic that it would solve the problem. otherwise he offered no extra help. her poor bum :( her screaming has been improving the last few days (i feel like i will regret saying that! lol) but ive been not having any yogurt or cereal with milk or anything soooo i dunno. 
dr started her on a multivitamin today too which surprised me for some reason. he said its good to just have them taking them no matter what. fine with me i guess lol

i just hope her poor bum gets better :(


----------



## Hopes314

poppy i cant believe you are so close to the end, time has flown. has it gone this fast for you too!?


----------



## poppy666

Ouch Mila bum sounds sore bless her :hugs:

First half went slowwwwwwwwwww, but near end now thankfully BH still coming and hurting hate them :growlmad:


----------



## coral11680

Hopes it does sound like she may have a yeast infection down there, the best thing for my kids bums when they had that was either anti-fungal cream or aquaphor, I love that stuff! Hope her bum gets better :hug:


----------



## poppy666

Hope PK ok noticed her temp not put in today :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

when i click on the link to look at pks chart i can never seem to find the current chart. dunno whats wrong with me :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

When click onto chart its the one underneath the main one :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Yeh does sound like yeast infection. Got Caneston there? X


----------



## coral11680

pc they dont have canesten but they have other anitfungal creams :winkwink:

Hope PK ok also x


----------



## pk2of8

Hello lovelies :hugs: yes, ok here...so far anyway. Temp today 98.42 so really the same as yesterday. I just wait to put them in at night so I can do all the "symptoms" for the whole day at the same time. Af due today but not shown yet. No real cramping to speak of today either although yesterday it was pretty bad. I don't know. I feel much more calm about it all now...like if af does come or the test is negative again like I'll be able to deal with it. At least, I won't be hysterical again. :blush: I'm sure I'll still cry. In any case, I can't bring up the nerve to schedule the beta. The nurse said I could just test at home if i wanted and that's what I'm leaning towards. If the home test is still negative on Monday, then there really is no hope for it, and the anxiety of going to the office for the bloodwork and then waiting all day for the results. Uuuggghhhhh. TOO stressful by far. So I think I'm just going to wait it out. 

As to the aspirin, it is part of their normal protocol to start after egg retrieval. It was listed on the original protocol they gave me, but the paperwork after the ER and transfer didn't mention it, so I forgot. :wacko: it was optional to take it, but I would have had I remembered it. We know that it can help with lining and such, but it also prevents clotting (which I do) and can help with immunity issues that might prevent implantation. Too late now in any case. Altho I will take it now until Monday I suppose. Can't hurt at this point. 

I really don't know what to think though. I can't stop myself from praying for a miracle, but it just may not be meant to be.


----------



## coral11680

PK I'm glad af has not arrived hopefully shes flying on her broomstick far away! I'm still very hopeful for you I'm still praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my cousin has had her today bye c section mya was 4lb8half cant wait see her pk hope af stays away hun and you get a nice big fat bfp x x x


----------



## poppy666

PK still praying that temp stays up :hugs::hugs:

Congratz Caz awww bless :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, 
PK, FXed the witch flies far away!!! Good thing she hasnt shown up yet!! 

Caz and Bob - congrats to your cousin! 

Hope everyong else is doing well!! 
Have had a really busy week so far and set to get even busier - so hopefully catch up properly on Sunday! 
:hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey ladies :wave:
Just popping in to let you know the witch caught me this morning and i forgot to get bloods done so going to have to reschedule next FS appt.
Hope you are all doing well.
PK- Fingers crossed real tightly for you! :hugs:
Caz- Aww! congrats to your cousin! :cloud9:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Hugs LR now dont forget your next bloods missy :winkwink::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## China girl

Aww PK :hugs: I am not giving up...going to keep praying!!

:wave::hi:everyone!!

Caz, praying for mya...Congrats!!

Poppy, congrats on your house...YAY!!!

Hopes, poor Mila :hugs: hope your doing okay:flower:

Puppy,Tink,Skweek,Coral,Damita,Jenny,BD,SB,Phoebe and everyone:hi:

I had my OB appointmnet today...lord how things have changed. Well, my insurance covers everything..YAY!!!! Okay, lets talk about my new Dr...OMG he is funny...I have to get an ultrasound next week as a conformation of pregnancy. I had an option to get a Ultra Screen which is where they check for Downs and Trisomy 18 btw 10-13 weeks. I opted out cause they are going to check for it at 16-18 weeks but the percentage is actually lower. Then he told me wanted to do growth scans from 20 weeks on.... But all in all it was a good visit, I like my Dr and and I get to see my critter next week...EEEEEKKKKK!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

CG glad you found someone your comfortable with sweetie and roll on next week been a while since a scan piccy been posted :happydance:


----------



## babydream

Hi all,

Pk, I'm still praying af stays away and you'll get that bfp. I think it's good so far, hugs hunni xx

CG, great news about ob app and can't wait to see your little critter lol xx

Poppy, BH sounds painful. When do they usually start? I remember mc had loads poor chicken. Lovely bump on fb xx

Hopes, hope mila's bum gets better soon, she's growing nicely xx

Caz, congrats to your cousin x

Jenny, hope things are ok and won something at bingo lol 

Mc, wow Rhys sounds heavy, becoming a big boy bless, hope all ok, it's been a while since we had a chat xx

Lupine, sorry about af, don't forget your next app, hope things are better with you xc

Hi coral, tink, Phoebe, damita, SB and puppycat, hope all ok xx sorry if I missed someone x

Not much going on with me beside eating a lot of crap causing indigestion and heartburn. I feel weirdly clingy to dh lately and feel so much love for him. And even for my cats, I can't stop stroking and cuddling them. Hormones???? Anyway, I'm at work hoping to get a little snooze. Night night xx


----------



## pk2of8

Quick update before I fall asleep...still no af but been cramping all evening again. Love you all :kiss:


----------



## Damita

That's good news :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Ding Dongs :flower:

I'm pumping again :wacko: managed to hook horns into bra so I can have my hands free to type :haha:

Pk, surely the beta is a false negative, that chart ... your symptoms ... lack of af ... oh honey I can't imagine how crazy your going. Did you get my text? have no idea how to text USA but I tried :rofl: I just wish I could help. Please keep us updated :hugs::hugs::hugs: x

CG, so pleased you got a good doc, I love a good doctor :haha: can't wait to see your little bubba!!!!!! you must be so excited about the scan after thinking you wouldn't get one till later :thumbup: x

Poppy, Ouchy BH's. I didn't get them too bad with Lily but I know lots of people get more and more with each :baby: hows the shopping going? you have to take a pic of the 'sea of pink' :haha: x

Hopes, poor Mila's bot bot :cry: I defo agree she needs an anti fungal. Did you try the breast milk and air dry trick? It helps. Have you had your PG tips? :haha: If the sudocreme helps I don't mind posting some out to you when you need it x

Caz, glad baby arrived safely for your cousin x

Mc and Coral, your bubbas gonna tower over Lily :haha: x

Lupine, :hugs: for af x

Babydream, I had the same thing going on with hormones, DH, my cats, my kids, next doors cat, the milk man :rofl: x

Loads a love n hugs to all other Ding Dongs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Busy busy busy here, never seem to have my hands free to type a post at the min! So much to do, so little time, and the Lilypie being good but needy :haha: x


----------



## babydream

Still good pk, fx for you xx

Good morning damita x

I'm going to bed. Had a very shitty night, I'm tired and pissed off and the idiots on the road this morning made me even more pissed off I nearly cried. I hope I wake up in a better mood xxx


----------



## babydream

Morning Tink! The milk man??? Pmsl xx happy pumping lol xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: yes the milkman, he's a sweety. Nothing sexual at all :rofl: just a very very sweet little young man :rofl: 

Blooming pump is getting 'on my tits' :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Morning :wacko:

Tink does it not make you sore pumping all the time? 

BD i feellllllllllllllllllllllll the love coming off this page for your cats, soppy bugger :haha:

PK hang in there :hugs:

Hope everyone well x

afm BH settled within an hour not really had them till last night, but sure i got more to come :dohh: nothing much today need to get some boxes for packing, but really dont have the energy to start it.


----------



## laurah8279

China girl said:


> Aww PK :hugs: I am not giving up...going to keep praying!!
> 
> :wave::hi:everyone!!
> 
> Caz, praying for mya...Congrats!!
> 
> Poppy, congrats on your house...YAY!!!
> 
> Hopes, poor Mila :hugs: hope your doing okay:flower:
> 
> Puppy,Tink,Skweek,Coral,Damita,Jenny,BD,SB,Phoebe and everyone:hi:
> 
> I had my OB appointmnet today...lord how things have changed. Well, my insurance covers everything..YAY!!!! Okay, lets talk about my new Dr...OMG he is funny...I have to get an ultrasound next week as a conformation of pregnancy. I had an option to get a Ultra Screen which is where they check for Downs and Trisomy 18 btw 10-13 weeks. I opted out cause they are going to check for it at 16-18 weeks but the percentage is actually lower. Then he told me wanted to do growth scans from 20 weeks on.... But all in all it was a good visit, I like my Dr and and I get to see my critter next week...EEEEEKKKKK!!!!!

Excited for you about seeing bubba next week CG!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## laurah8279

FX'd :witch: keeps her distance for you PK!!! 

:dust::dust:

BD you can't take anything else except paracetamol. I was told by doc that I could take Codeine if my hip pain got seriously bad but he said he wouldnt recommend it at my stage so you are definitely too early on for taking that.

Get plenty of Oranges down you, they get rid of colds...oh and chicken soup too :thumbup:

:hi: all other Ding Dongs. Hope everyone is good today.

XXX


----------



## pk2of8

Good morning girls :hugs: just a quick one...gotta shower and get ready for work. I thought for SURE when I got up this am that the witch had got me. I could "feel" it, ya know? (ewwww) but nothing when i went to the toilet, so then I started crying. :dohh: I can't win. I cry if I think I will get af (I'll cry for sure when -if- she does show), and I cry when she doesn't show. :dohh::haha: I am going CRAZY!!! :wacko: 

Aw tink, no I didn't get your text :sad1: I don't know how it works either. I think here you have to buy special service for international texting but I thought I had it :shrug: I don't know. Anyway, I know my chart does look positive. This morning's temp was 98.36 so a little lower than yest but not enough to mean anything. :shrug: but it MIGHT be the progesterone support that is keeping my temps up and keeping the witch away. :nope: it's so stressful. I'm still cramping more this morning too. Ugh. I don't know what to think...I can't interpret it anymore. I won't test til Monday.....:wacko: that is unless the witch shows first. :cry:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ding dongs, :hi:

PK so happy af is not here:happydance: and your chart looks great, so you're still taking progesterone? that wouldn't prevend af though would it? Not great with these things. What did the clinic say about it? I'm praying and hoping you have at least one little beanie growing in your belly:hugs:

I did read all the other posts but can't retain much! don't know why as I can't use preggo brain as an excuse and Keira sleeps well so I'm not sleep deprived:dohh: anyway big hugs and kisses to you all :hugs::kiss: xxx

It's scorching here today and supposed to be hotter tomorrow its about 82 f


----------



## babyhopes2010

Off to work! Last day tommorow :fool:


----------



## Jenny Penn

PK im still rooting for you hun  and hope to be celebrating your bfp on monday 

Hope all the rest of my girls are ok xxx

Scan tomorrow but not til half 4. . . im excited!


----------



## poppy666

Jenny you finding out the sex?

Too hot today gotta pop out and ive nooooooooooooooooooo energy what so ever :nope:


----------



## laurah8279

babyhopes2010 said:


> Off to work! Last day tommorow :fool:

Lucky bugger!! :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

Excited for your scan tomorrow Jenny!! :happydance:

Keep calm and positive PK!!! I have everything crossed for you!! 

Its red hot here too Coral, I got sunburnt yesterday and was only in it for 25 mins!!! lol


----------



## phoebe

Hi ladies, :hi::hi::hi:
Apologies for absence, have been so poorly nearly ended up in hosp as an inpatient. Been having these dreadful pains for the last month or so. They have completely knocked the c**p out of me. Been backwards and forwards to drs n hosp, been on all sorts of meds blah blah....... Had a scan today and it appears i have a massive haematoma/bruising behind c-section and possibly gall stones too:cry: Havent been able to care for Flo properly as i can barely move. Had her weighed last monday and she is now 14lb 2oz!:happydance: and she has been such an angel, as if she knows i am not too good. And bless her heart she STTN for the last 6 yes 6 nights:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: well enough about me, best try and read back and see whats been happening lately, i have been silently lurking but felt too rough this wk. 

PK I am praying so bloody hard that af does not arrive for u dearheart, i was so devastated to see ur post monday, but i have seen since then that things are looking more hopeful. So i shall send u the stickiest and the most positive of lucky dust to u my sweet. Big fat huggles from Florence and I xxxxxxxxxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hi all other darling DD's i hope all is well with u all. Do forgive my absence but i have been thinking about each and everyone of u all so much. And i just thought it was about time i showed myself. All my love to u all now and always xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Phoebe thats terrible bet you been in loads of pain poor thing :hugs::hugs: hope for a speedy recovery, hard being ill with kids :kiss:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all hope all well nothing much to say my end just that have booked honeymoon off to majorca but its thw longest i have ever left mckenzie :-(

Hoping witch stays away pk

oh bless ya phoebe hope u onthe mend now and omg flo only weighs 5lb less than Mckenzie!!


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Pops, it is bloody hard isnt it?? Has been a struggle and worst part is that i up end feeling like i am failing my darling daughter. Because she has been an absolute pleasure and joy to be around. I know deep down that its not the case as she is thriving and doing well, but in the same breath its been hard too.
I see u and bumpkins-Serenity have only 6 or so weeks left woohoo!!! Hope u both have been keeping well xxxxx Big kiss for Korben too xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:hi:Ladies, been lurking the last couple of days, 
just wanna echo what the other ladies say PK, that chart looks very promising and I'm hoping and praying for a miracle, got everything crossed sweetie:hugs::hugs:

Pheobe, sorry to hear you've been unwell, hope you feel better soon:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Sleeping xxx yes Flo is growing really well yay. I think she is in the 91st centile and is already 2 foot 1inch in length.........:wacko: Yoiks i have got me a tall diva :haha::haha: I see only 18 days til ur wedding, bet u cant wait:happydance::happydance::happydance:xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww dont beat yourself up sweetie Flo will know no different and you cant help being ill :hugs:

4-6 weeks yep and cant come quicker think ive hit the wall last two days had enough now, but come soon enough xx


----------



## phoebe

Daisys_mummy said:


> :hi:Ladies, been lurking the last couple of days,
> just wanna echo what the other ladies say PK, that chart looks very promising and I'm hoping and praying for a miracle, got everything crossed sweetie:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Pheobe, sorry to hear you've been unwell, hope you feel better soon:hugs:

Thanks Daisy, hope u and bumpkins are doing well, almost halfway woohoo:happydance::hugs:xx


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Yep nearly at the halfway stage, got my next scan on the 10th Oct, Gonna stay team yellow though!!!!


----------



## sleeping bubs

phoebe flo is doing really well well mckenzie is a migit lol is 79cm tall and 19lb 6oz at 2yrs old lol. Yep noy long now a bit nervous lol 

Sorry poppy forgt to say hi how u this heat is not gd for u hope u ok?


----------



## poppy666

DM post your piccy still so we can guess :happydance::happydance:

SB not long now for wedding plenty of pic's off you too missy :haha:

Im good just hanging in there :thumbup:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

No probs with posting pic:thumbup:

been thinking about names and have so far I like Violet or Molly for a girl but as for boys names, well I'm at a loss:dohh:


----------



## phoebe

Daisys_mummy said:


> Yep nearly at the halfway stage, got my next scan on the 10th Oct, Gonna stay team yellow though!!!!

Good on yer hunny, its much more fun lol. Was convinced i was having a prince, so was shocked when i got a princess instead hehe!!! Look forward to seeing scan pics :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> No probs with posting pic:thumbup:
> 
> been thinking about names and have so far I like Violet or Molly for a girl but as for boys names, well I'm at a loss:dohh:

Violet got my vote :thumbup:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

poppy666 said:


> Daisys_mummy said:
> 
> 
> No probs with posting pic:thumbup:
> 
> been thinking about names and have so far I like Violet or Molly for a girl but as for boys names, well I'm at a loss:dohh:
> 
> Violet got my vote :thumbup:Click to expand...

Nan's name on Dad's side, Think it's got a ring to it ---- Violet Rose Johnson MMMMMM

Daisy picked Rose lol


----------



## lupinerainbow

Babydream- Sorry to hear your in such a bad mood :hugs: hope you feel better soon! 
CG- Congrats on getting to see your baby next week! :D
PK- Glad to hear the witch is staying away! I am wishing real hard that this is it for you! :hugs:
Jenny- Good luck for scan! Am excited to see the pics :)
Poppy- Agreed, its definitely too hot to do anything today! Sorry your having it rough with the BH :hugs:
Pheobe- Sorry your having such a hard time of it at the moment, I hope the docs can get your problems sorted quickly :hugs: 
Sleeping Bubs- Good luck for getting married! I hope your day was as perfect as mine! Not long now :D 
DM- I agree Violet gets my vote :)
AFM- CD2.. that rubbish time of the month. Been trying for nearly 3 years now, its really starting to get me down. On top of everything else it gets a bit much sometimes. Me and DH are trying but more relaxed, we are just going to enjoy our lives together and just hope a baby comes along soon but until then we are enjoying ourselves so it doesnt matter. We have had enough heartache and are now just focusing on the positives of things :) okay, I got my AF but that means that I can carry on with my fitness plan and diet and hopefully they will help with my ttc too :) 

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Its a lovely name, not keen on molly :nope:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:decorating finally done hers some pic of my walls and my new flooring and a pic of mya she cute x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0004.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5









Photo-0005.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 5









Photo-0006.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4









Photo-0007.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## poppy666

Mya is gorgeous awww and love your flooring :thumbup:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: everyone

My Phoebe, bless you my dear:hugs: So sorry you have been in so much pain. Sending healing vibes and prayers your way girly:hugs: Flo is just growing...such a beautiful girl:flower:

SB, counting down the days till you are a married woman...woo hoo!!!

Daisy, so good to hear from you. Glad your doing well, would love to see some pics of your bubba:hugs:

Hiya:hi: Lupine,Laura, Poppy, Tink, Coral, MC,Skweek,Caz, Jenny,BD,Pk,Regal, Hopes and everyone else:hugs:

Just wanted share my good news........................................






EEEEEKKKKK......I get my u/s scan Tuesday!!!!!!!!!......that is all:haha:


----------



## Hopes314

phoebe wow sounds like you are having a hard time. hope things get better, glad flo is doing well though she sounds amazing!

caz mya is so cute, how is she doing with being so early, is she having to stay in hospital longer or anything?


----------



## Hopes314

tink-havent got to make the tea yet, mila is keeping me busy and OH comes home and goes right to sleep.. hes gonna try it with me :) hopefully today! and ill let you know about the sudocrem, trying to give it all time. her poor little bum! how is lily? sorry if you explained and i missed it, but why do you have to pump so much? i find pumping to be painful ouch! last night mila was being weird and not latching right i was so worried. i think its just that she was freaking out and screaming and not worrying about trying to eat. so i gave her a couple ounces in a bottle to calm her down and then she took the boob! scared me. i find pumping to be pretty painful when done more than once here and there, dunno how id cope. is it my pump that is painful or is pumping in general just more uncomfortable than breastfeeding?


----------



## Damita

:wave: Morning ladies :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

last day at work :yipee:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls 

Scan day today for me but will be staying team yellow. I have the worst sore lower back and my stomach is also sore low down and more so on the right hand side. . . i feel like i have been beaten up lol Hope it gets better for my nightshifts this weekend!

Caz lovely decorating and Mya is stunning 

PK thinking of you as always and praying for good news xx

Babyhopes enjoy your last day of work!

CG great news about seeing your baby on Tuesday 

My mind is toally blank now but 'Hi' to Tink, Coral, Phoebe, Poppy, Hopes and all my other lovely DD's xxx


----------



## babydream

Morning girls, another shitty night, oh well...

Jenny and CG i'm excited for your scans, Jen you are very strong to stay team yellow lol

Caz, Mya is gorgeous and well done with the decoration x

Hi hopes, hope Mila is doing better x

Phoebe, you poor thing, that's terrible, i hope you get better very very soon xx

Hi everyone else xxxxx

I want to show you something i shared on facebook but it disappeared. Here's a link, you need to scroll down a bit to see the actual picture.

https://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/b/babysamuel.htm


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: happy friday staying in waiting for the carpet man for my stairs i have picked black my hall is white lime black so think it will go nice all my house nearly done now for Christmas nice and cosy we will be well think i am going to o soon bad pains i have had for 3 days now going to do a opk in a bit hopes yes she has to stay in nicu for at least a week x x x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Babydream i seen that pic on facebook too but wasn't sure if it was a hoax or not xx


----------



## coral11680

Morning girls :hi:

Another hot day today!

Phoebe, nice tou see you hun, so sorry you have been in so much pain:hugs::cry:, what are they going to do to help it? Glad little Flo is doing well she's growing like a weed it seems! Time is flying isn't it? Big hugs and kisses for you and Flo:kiss::hugs:

Jenny very excited for your scan today:happydance:

babyhopes congrats on no more work :yipee: not long now.

babyd, I saw that on FB also so it seems the story is almost true but dramatised a bit by someone, still a beautiful pic though x thanks for sharing. When is your scan again?

China can't wait for Tuesday, you must get pics! :yipee:

PK still thinking of you lovely, please update us, really hope af is not here :hugs:

Tink, had a nice time yesterday on our walk, look forward to next week:thumbup: Lily is such a cutie, need to have a cuddle next week. Loved that toy you had so had to order one last night:haha: xx hows the pumping going now?

Laura, how are you and your :blue: bump doing? x

caz cute pic of Mya :awww:

hi, SB, MC, Poppy, hopes, PC everyone else :hi:

hi everyone else


----------



## coral11680

oh MC forgot to say loved those pics of Rhys on fb, he is so gorgeous I want to give him kisses!!! xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: I've been looking at highchairs all night Coral :rofl: we are BAD influences on each others shopping habbits :haha:

I'll properly post a little later, we have fleas in the house from the cats and they are biting all the kids :cry: poor little lambs are covered and they are getting me too now :( powdering and hoovering this morning so better get on while Lily asleep as I can't do the spray and powder when she's downstairs x


----------



## puppycat

Ooooh Tink, i hate fleas but they are hardy little things and a regular occurence around this time of year. I get eaten alive.

I've got one load out on the line, another one in the machine and i'm thinking about making a cake whilst sat on my butt drinking hot chocolate. I've had a bath, but morning so far so need 5 minutes to wonder why i'm up so early :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all, took me ages to catch up on posts, not retained much, had to keep changing,feeding and chasing connor!! :rofl: anywho...

*babyd*...ive seen that pic on the net before:shrug: not sure if its real, looks it though, :hugs: for the:sick: are you better today? xx

*coral*...:awww: we got some cute babies on here!!! my Rhys is one of them :yipee:

*tink*...fleas are fun arent they...had that prob when my cats were indoor cats:shrug: where they got fleas from ill never know, have fun spraying/powdering :dohh:

*jenny*..:happydance: scan today:yipee:

*poppy*...almost fully baked:yipee: i remember those shitty BH towards the end! nasty:wacko: so :hugs: for them!

*china*..:yipee: for scan coming up..excited muchly here:wohoo:

think thats all i recall...apart from *PK,* im hoping,praying and wishing that AF stays away and you get that so much wanted little baby...i cant tell you how anxious i feel, i have no idea how it must feel for you :flower: thinking of you always!:kiss:

asfm....Rhys been sleeping good (ah yes...:happydance: for Flo sleeping through *phoebe*!!)
Rhys sleeps from 7pm...dream feed at 930pm bed at 10pm he sleeps through until 5am(ish) good boy...Connor is a nightmare though...:wohoo: crazy child!!! :rofl:im just starting to get a routine, so the house is a "little" more organised...not much but a little...hope your all well! xxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: tink, have you been looking at buggies too:haha: yes we are bad influences!

Those fleas are still around, nasty little buggars arent they. What did you use on the cat? use frontline it is best. 
here this might help:
The first treatment should include a spray with a quick knockdown insecticide such as Permethrin mixed with a FGR (Flea Growth Regulator), such as FleaFix Wait 24 hours to begin daily vacuuming. The growth regulator will take about three weeks to gain control of the eggs. Some adults will hatch during this period because the FGR will inhibit the development of the eggs and larvae, and the insecticide will kill the adults. The cocoons remain unaffected and will eventually hatch within 5-10 days under normal circumstances. The cocoons require humidity, warmth and vibration in order to hatch. When the cocoons hatch, the adult fleas emerge, which requires another treatment of insecticide to eliminate the newly-hatched fleas. This is the reason for additional treatments. re-spraying with Permethrin will get rid of the new hatchlings but if you don't want to re-spray the growth inhibitor will stop ant further eggs from hatching. Continue daily vacuuming for about two to three weeks. A mild infestation may not require repeat treatments.


----------



## mothercabbage

im itching all over now:dohh: :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

me too cabbage :haha: thanks coral lol x


----------



## pk2of8

Morning sweeties :hugs: I'm sorry I'm not responding to everybody individually lately. :blush: my mind is just so consumed with "am I pregnant or not?" it's very hard to keep track of anything at the moment. :sad1:

Coral, it is possible for the progesterone to be keeping af away. Some women will still start bleeding regardless, others won't start til a couple days after they stop the prog. :shrug: there are many examples of both, so impossible to say for me. :nope:

No af yet. I'm having a hard time being excited about it (b/c of the issue w/the prog). My temp dropped a little again this morning. 98.23. So that has me somewhat freaked out. I didn't really have any cramps to speak of yesterday though and none so far this morning. I'm hoping that's a good sign. I looked at the FRER I took last sat, and I can see ever so slightly a ghost of a line where the bfp should be. I've never seen that on a frer before and I've taken MANY of them. But I don't know if it's an evap or if it's trace left from the trigger shot or what. You'd think if it had been the start of my bfp that something would have shown on the beta. The other thing that worries me is that if there is/was low HCG and/or very late implantation, that it's likely a miscarriage or chemical. Lots of stats out there about that. :sad1: so I'm just not feeling very confident at the mo.


----------



## babydream

Ugh, Tink fleas are no fun, i'm so lucky i have indoor cats. 

Yes, i read that some aspect of that story is true but not all. I just really liked the picture x

MC, well done for Rhys sleeping well. x

Coral, my scan is 10th October at 9am, excited and scared xx

Hey PC, hope all ok x

I spy with my little eyes...PK!!!!!!!! Hope it's good news!


----------



## babydream

Aww PK, it's not over yet though, so i'm still keeping my fingers crossed. Hugs hunni, i can't imagine how difficult it must be for you now just waiting and not knowing what the heck is going on but hopefully we'll find out soon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Big :hugs: PK, I am still hopeful for you but it must be sooooo difficult for you, I can't imagine:hugs: I am constantly thinking about it. Are you waiting til Monday to test? xx

BD I think DM said hers was the 10th also but shes staying team :yellow: you are going to try to find out right? are you telling them you were told its a boy or girl when you go?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I can't stop thinking about it either :hugs: PK, your constantly in my thoughts and prayers. I can't bear the suspense, how on earth must you feel? :hugs: x

Still fumigating :haha: not getting any jumping on my legs now so we must be getting somewhere. Taking ages cause house got piles of crap everywhere that i keep having to sort cause its been touching the carpet / beds etc. Found some on the kids pillows, chucked them out and going to tesco for new ones. Itch itch itch, and thats just all in my head now :haha: 

Replys to all later over a cup of PG tips :)

But just quickly, I spy Jenny :wave: hope your scan went ok honey, pop back on in a bit to hear the news :) x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Tink my scan not until 4.30 lol the waiting is a nightmare!!! xx


----------



## puppycat

Pk :hugs: you're so strong - i'd have tested by now, what are you like 15dpo?


----------



## babydream

hey coral, yes, i'll try to find out the sex of the baby, fx we'll have a nice enough sonographer. I don't think i'd dare to lie about having a gender scan already, i'm a terrible liar lol 

PK, i agree with PC, i'd have tested already too, you are really strong hunni xx

Tink, you still struggling with the fleas?? Little buggers!! Have you tried the anti flea collars for them, they say good things about them. xx


----------



## poppy666

Flea bombs


----------



## laurah8279

hey Ding dongs! :hi:

Happy scan day Jenny! Cant wait to see piccy :thumbup:

Hopes, Mya is gorge! :flower:

Babyhopes, I am well jel! Last day at work for you!! :happydance:

Coral I am loving your avatar piccy, too cute!! :thumbup:

MC, glad you and Rhys are doing well :hugs:

Babyd, hope you have a better weekend hun :hugs:

Asfm, check out my avatar piccy...I am definitely going to be taking the title of Megabump from Hopes at this rate! I feel like I need a hammock or sling or something under my bump! Its so bloody heavy!! lol The heat is killing me too, got swollen feet and totally knackered!! 

On a more positive point though, we have decided to call him Noah :thumbup:

xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Caz- Mya is adorable :cloud9:
China- :D So exciting! 
Babyhopes: :happydance: for last day at work!
Tink- Hope the fleas go quickly, very annoying and itchy :hugs:
Pk- Fingers still tightly crossed for you hun! :kiss:
Laurah- Noah is a lovely name :)

AFM- Baby dexters naming ceremony tomorrow! :D Eeek! I am reading a poem and am one of his godparents very excited :D he is gonna look so cute in his little suit, I will have to post a pic for you :)

xxxx


----------



## babydream

Jenny!!!!!! I thought you staying team yellow!!! I just read your status on fb, huge congratulations!!!

Lupine, have a great day tomorrow xx


----------



## poppy666

:happydance::happydance:CONGRATZ JENNY ON YOUR BABY GIRL :happydance::happydance:​


----------



## Hopes314

RANT. you dont have to read this!


its sooo cold here, the high for today is 57 and tomorrow the high is 45. with RAIN! its going to be crappy all weekend. luckily OH doesnt work again until monday so he will be home with me and mila monster all weekend. hopefully he will help a little. or at least try to spend time with me. he thinks im crazy and depressed and stuff because yes ive been crying a lot since mila arrived, however its a good bit because of HIM. he will go to work in the morning and come home around 6pm and then wants me to cook him dinner while he sits and watches tv. he will "watch" mila but pretty much after holding her a minute will put her in her bouncer or something and turn on the music to try to entertain her so he can relax and watch tv. then when dinner is done he will sit and eat his nice hot meal and relax while i deal with screaming mila and feed her and change her 93224 times and all that. then he brushes his teeth and all that and gets ready for bed meanwhile dinner is cold, i still have not eaten, and im still feeding and changing mila. i feel jealous of him that he gets to go to work and then come home and get a break and relax and have a warm meal and relax. i am losing weight like crazy because i DONT get to put her down and have warm meals and relax. grr! last night i made meatball hoagies and i sat with mila watching him relax on the couch and take his good old time eating his hoagie. of course he cant just hurry up for once so i could eat while the food is still warm huh. am i crazy!? i get that he is tired after work, but he DOESNT get that i might be tired?, and when he gets to come home and eat and have a break from work, i DONT get the break from work. i dont mind because i love mila, but HE COULD HELP, or be understanding, or AT LEAST not tell me im just crazy and depressed and that its all in my head. HE is going to make me crazy! he thinks i have it easier because im home with her, but he doesnt realize what its like to have leaky sticky boobs all day, be covered in gross chunky spit up 24/7, get peed on and not have time to shower to get it off, sleep for 2-3 hour durations rather than getting a good night's sleep, etc. Then he wants me to cook for him so he can watch tv and relax and not help me ever? come on. Oh, thats the other thing.. even on weekends when he is off and wont work for a few days, he STILL will sleep the whole night while i get up to change her and all that. Even if its 7am and she just wants changed and held, and i say "do you wanna get her" he says "not really.." and dozes off again. i knew id be doing most of the work with mila since im home, but he doesnt want to help at all.. ever! thats nice that hes tired and needs a break from work, but when do i get a break? for the first time in like a year i am actually sick and shaky and have a sore throat and all that, and im sure its because i havent gotten the chance to eat or take a relaxing shower or bath or leave the freaking living room. yes, im still not allowed to drive because of the stupid stuff that happened before the csec. when i wake up in the morning i am disappointed that its time to wake up, and by evening when OH gets home i am almost always crying. but i know what its like to be depressed and i also know that this is more OH disappointing me than anything. i have been telling him most evenings "i am jealous that you get to eat your warm meal and relax right now" and i even got angry enough a few times to say "it makes me hate you that you get a break from work but you cant give me one" yes harsh i know but its really getting to me. i talk to him abotu it but he just thinks im crazy because i previously was on meds years ago and it worked out well for me so now he just says "i cant wait til we go for your 6 week pp appointment so i can tell them about you and they can take care of it" what an ass, i dont need help like that, i need him to change a diaper or keep her from screaming for a half hour so i can take a bath without feeling the urge to rush out and console my screaming baby. ahh! OH and i usually have a really good relationship, i rarely complain about him. but he was so useless last weekend that i told him i didnt want to live here anymore. obviously i was being a little dramatic, but i was THAT upset. he acts like his life is so rough now that mila is here and like so much has changed for him, but i dont see how? he sleeps the whole night, he is able to sleep right through her screaming, he still gets his warm meals and hot showers and gets to have his normal after work routine. except now i bitch at him to help. is that what makes his life so hard, that i bitch at him to help? its not like he ACTUALLY helps, or loses any sleep over any of it. a few nights ago i was taking a shower while OH was watching her and i heard mila screaming and i figured he was trying to console her. i get out of the shower all stressed, walk into the living room, and mila is in her bouncer screaming and OH is sleeping through the whole thing. AHHH!


----------



## puppycat

Sorry Hopes but you're not doing yourself any favours by making his food for him when he gets home. You need to be strong and tell him he is more than capable of sorting himself and just deal with you and Mila.

As for the depression that to me sounds like bloody mind games. He needs a short sharp shock hun, you're his wife not his babysitter or maid. Give that man a wake up call!


----------



## poppy666

Agree with PC if you keep doing things for him he's only going to expect all the time and your gonna slip into a perfect candidate for postnatal depression :hugs:

You need time out too, can you get any family to take Mila for an hour each day?

Sit your DH down and tell him there is 3 of you now and if he dont help out soon they'll only be 1 in the household 'Thats him' cruel to be kind kick his ass :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Damita

Congrats Jenny!

Big hugs PK :hugs: :hugs:

Hope agree with the other ladies :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Sorry to hear about how life is Hopes. I could've written that myself a little while back. I agree with Pops and Pc on this. U are his wife, not his mother hunny. Tell him he needs to step up to the plate and get off his lazy butt. Failing that, just dont cook the food. I dont cook no more as it was too much trying to be wonder woman. let him do it and get him to to help with :baby: too. I feel ur pain there hun, and if he wants to play the PND game, then when ur 6 wk app comes thru, just say exactly what u have just told us. Then maybe just maybe he will get what ur going thru. Men are so pig headed and blind, it drives me mad. Cant he see that not only are u a FULLTIME mummy but ur also getting over a c-section, which is traumatic enough. Try and make time for urself lovely, u need to look after urself because if u end up becoming so poorly, u wont be able to look after ur DD. U will get there hun but in the same token u also need to drive home ur concerns,fears and needs to ur husband. Take care hunny xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Congratulations on ur pink bump Jenny! xxx
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

congrats on :pink: jen x x x


----------



## Jenny Penn

:cloud9: Yes I am having a little girl :cloud9:

DH and i are thrilled to bits :happydance: Sorry i didn't get on sooner we ended up going out for a meal with my parents and then i went to asda and bought pink clothes :blush:

I know i said i was going to stay team yellow but when the lady scanned my little princess's bum it was so obvious that i just cried out 'OMG IT'S A GIRL' to which the sonographer said to my husband 'So much for keeping it a surprise' lol Now DH thinks he should get to name her since i ruined the surprise! He had a little tear in his eye looking at his little girl :cloud9:

I will post pics but will probably be tomorrow now ladies as i am so tired and have terrible backache. 

Thankyou all for your congrats on here and on fb :kiss:


----------



## babydream

HAPPY 30th BIRTHDAY MC!!!​
Hope you have a good day hunni :happydance: XX


----------



## babydream

How is everyone??? PK, any news???

Jenny, your story at the scan made me shed a tear lol, i'm chuffed for you xx

Hopes, i agree with the other, put your feet down hunni, you can't carry on like this, hugs xx

Hi everyone, it's a gorgeous day outside but i'm too tired. Went to asda, dh is cooking and i'm off to bed for a nap before my night shift. Catch up later xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

Aw Jenny that's so wonderful hunni :cloud9: can't wait to see the piccies!! :happydance:

Hopes, I agree with all theother girls and I'm in pretty much the same boat with dh right now. Obviously not over a baby but we had an argument yest morning b/c I was upset about this whole mess and just needed some support and wanted him to hold me for a few minutes. The freakin twat had the gall to tell me he was too tired. And then when (of course) I became angry about his response and told him so, then it turned into a huge fight about how I need too much and why can't I just be positive and why isn't he enough and I've just been "obsessed" with having a baby this whole time and I've ruined our sex life, blah blah blah. I'm still angry. Men are the MOST inconsiderate, insensitive, boorish, thick-headed, mulish, selfish, two-faced, prideful, arrogant pieces of sh*t in the whole of the universe sometimes. Obviously I'm not over it. Normally my dh is wonderful...don't get me wrong but when he pulls this kind of garbage, man it is a major fail. Like EPIC FAIL. so I hear ya. I totally get where you're coming from (as I'm sure we all do). Talk about being dramatic...I actually took off my engagement ring and gave it back to my dh yesterday along with every other piece of jewelry he's ever bought me (except for my wedding band). I told him I don't want it back unless he can give it back and mean it that he loves me. Overreacting? Oh sure. but we'll see what he does to make up for it. The jerk STILL hasn't got me a birthday present from AUGUST and he's been going on and on for over a week now about buying himself a nook!!!! He's not one to make a big show of making up, but damn he picked the WRONG time to start throwing out that kind of BS at me. I'm sure the real heart of the matter is more about his statement that showed his insecurity about whether or not he's enough for me...I've already told him he is, but that this is SOOOOO hard. He's just not giving me time to grieve. Ugh. I'm still so mad at him I could spit. 

So now that I've gotten some of that verbal vomiting out of the way :wacko: ....... Well still no af. Today is 17dpo, af is 4 days late today. I asked about the prog, and apparently, it doesn't actually "prevent" af, but if you're not preggers it will delay it. So still no wiser on that front if this is a real af delay due to pg or just due to the prog supplement. :shrug: I really don't have any hope girls. :nope: I don't "feel" pregnant. It's sweet of you all to say I'm strong. :hugs: I'm so not. I just can't bear to see another bfn. So Monday it will be unless af starts first. I'd much rather that than have to look at another bfn test. On a confusing note, my temp went back up this morning. 98.38. :wacko:


----------



## pk2of8

Flipping criminy lost my whole damn post again and I had a fantastic rant going to empathize with hopes :dohh: 

Suffice it to say, hopes, I feel your pain hunni. Dh's can be complete jerks sometimes. Including mine at the mo. :hugs: but my lost post said it way better because I had a whole list of great adjectives to fit their black hearts and cold-hearted souls worthy of a very slow and painful death. :haha:

Jenny, so happy for you and your little princess hunni :cloud9: and I can't wait to see piccies!! :happydance:

Well no af here yet. I am 17dpo today, making today as af 4 days late. I'm still not hopeful though. I asked about the prog and found out that it doesn't so much prevent af as it can just delay it, but even then not in all circumstances so it's just impossible to use the "no af" sign as a positive predictor at this point. :nope: and to make it more confusing, my temp went back up today. 98.38. :wacko: I don't know what to think anymore. I don't "feel" pregnant. :sad1: thank you girls for saying that I'm strong :hugs: I'm so not though. :nope: really I just can't stand to see another bfn. I'd much rather have af show up than look at another bfn test.


----------



## pk2of8

Ohhh check it out!!!!! My original post did make it through cyber limbo!!!! :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Pk i mean this with the utmost respect _ :rofl:

Ahhh you have a fab way with words. Ok the actual words were very sad but jeez you made me giggle - especially 'obviously i'm not over it yet' :haha:

I wish we could get xray vision and know what's going on in there. 5dpo here :coffee:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls got a nice + opk today see what tomorrows is like woopp baby mya is doing good they have took her off antibiotics and put her in a cot she will soon be home new born clothes are to big on her that how tiny she is she guzzling bottles down to pk hope she stays away and you get a nice bfp hun x x x


----------



## pk2of8

Yay caz for +opk!! :dust: keep up the bd'ing sweetie! :kiss:

Pc, no offense taken whatsoever. I was actually quite amused with myself after I typed it all up. :winkwink: it is its own therapy of a sort. :haha: dh is starting to pout and grovel now (via text b/c he's at work). I'm going to go spend money. That always makes me feel better :haha: and by the time dh gets home tonight, he should be ready to fix it. He better anyway. :growlmad::haha: one more week (give or take) before testing for you!! :dust:


----------



## coral11680

very quick post as I'm extremely tired. I've been at the seaside all say with the family enjoying our Indian summer we are having!

PK you really do have a great way with words as I've said before and I really enjoy reading your posts, the happy and sad ones :hugs: of course I don't mean I enjoy reading about when your sad, oh you know what I mean! :haha: I'm crap as you can tell :rofl:
Just wanted to say big :hugs: for dh being a selfish man and so glad af is here I'm quietly positive for you and hope to see a blaring :bfp: soon!

Hopes I def understand where you are coming from, men really do have to be told most times. He needs to know how you feel big :hugs:

Jenny congrats on your :pink: bump :yipee: look forward to pics! x


----------



## puppycat

Yeh PK i'll be testing on the 8th, my grandparents anniversary (which means another cake to bake...)


----------



## pk2of8

Thank you coral sweetie :hugs: I do understand what you mean :winkwink:

Mmmmmm....caaaaaaaakkkkkee...that sounds sooooooooo good right now pc. Dang I wish I had some.... :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: just a flying visit...

pk still got all hope for bfp for you :flower:

hopes..just want to say thankyou for your "rant"post(it made me feel better to know someone else felt the same)...my OH is exactly the same,reading your post was like you had written it for me!! apart from i told him that when he gets in..HE WILL COOK FOR ME NOW! :thumbup: i had the health visitor and OH saying i was going into depression and HAD to eat..i felt like crying and shouting at them "WHEN THE FUCK DO I EAT LIKE?WHEN THE BABY STOPS FEEDING,POO-ING,CRYING,BEING BORED? AND NOT TO F-ING MENTION MY MENTAL 2 YEAR OLD ...YOU PAIR OF BAS TARDS!!!" i totally get what you mean about loosing weight..i have always been skinny and am enjoying having hips n an ass!! feels like its all going now though and FAST! :cry: to help with moods i found multi vits helped me alot...must give my body a boost of vits whilst not eating too good..maybe give them a go too:thumbup:how is your c-sec "area" now?? is it all healed? how is Mila? if you get chance gets some more pics on here im sure i speak for everyone that we'd love to see her and you again! :happydance:anyway here are some big big :hugs::kiss::friends: just for you and slap your DH from me! :haha: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:wave: everyone else and thanx for the birthday messages!! xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

here is Rhys the other day <3 :awww:
 



Attached Files:







P290911_13.500002.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4









P290911_13.510001.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey all sorry for the lurking and lack of posts!! Mostly on my phone when on here.

Anyway hopes so sorry ur oh been an arse, Guess most men are the same my oh is like this sometimes hardley does anything with Mckenzie and doesn't see what needs doing until I say something to him!!! Had a bit of a rest last night though he looked after Mckenzie and put him to bed (no screaming) while I went to my brothers as it was his 30th birthday. Was a nice break but Mckenzie was still awake in mid of night so still really tired!! 

Anyway not much to report from me but Wedding is in 2wks tomorrow!!! Off to Majorca after for 5 days going to miss Mckenzie like crazy only left him for 1 night before but I think he will be ok as staying with my mum. 


Mc Rhys is such a cutie how are you feeling? 

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## babydream

Good morning girls,

PK, you are funny, hope you ok and still hoping for you xx

SB, wedding is very close, great plans for honeymoon xx

Coral i'm so jealous, i'd love to go to the seaside but working the nights are making me too tired :(

MC, Rhys is a 'cute dude' lol xx

Hopes, i just told dh about your dh being difficult (and yours MC)...I told him the story while he was making the toasts for me which i demanded lol He said: 'you see it's exactly the opposite here without a baby (so not true!!), tell them they should've married me. ' I told him i'd kick his arse if he was like that not helping at all. thankfully he's never been like that and hopefully won't be once baby is here but we never know... Hope you can change the situation somehow Hopes, you really don't need this shit, Hugs xx

Asfm, i had a much better nightshift, picked up the Mamas and Papas gliding crib (white) which i've been given, i'm so happy for it, eeeeek. Planning to go to see Abduction today if it's not fully booked, probably lot of teenage girls want to see it this weekend lol Weather will be very hot, can't handle it though. Hope you all have a good day today xxxxx


----------



## Damita

I really hope it's positive PK :hugs:

6dpo here nothing much to report..sore boobs but that is a side effect of the clomid..


----------



## puppycat

6dpo here too ;)
Hey BD at least the cinema is air conditioned :)


----------



## skweek35

:wave: ladies, 
Sorry I haven't been on much but between work and wedding planning - I am stupidly busy!!! 

I am hoping you ladies can help me as I really dont know what to do at the mo!! :shrug:
We have been TTCing since March this year. 

I had cd21 bloods done on Tuesday - seems like we got the wrong day as I the :witch: got me yesterday!!! So should have had the bloods done on 23 or 24 Sept. Just the month I really need my cycle to be consistant I am 3 days early!!! :growlmad:
So the big question is do I see doc to request more bloods AGAIN? :shrug:

I was chatting to DF :kiss: last night and he raised the pertinant question of whether we should go ahead with investigations now or wait till after our wedding (in 18 months time)? 

If we do go ahead with investigations and I do fall pregnant - I might land up either heavily pregnant at my wedding or have a really small baby and I really dont want that. :nope:
Do we go ahead with the investigations now to save time after the wedding? 
Or do we just wait till after the wedding? 
I really dont know! :shrug:
Also do I tell all this to the doctor?


----------



## Damita

Personally I wouldn't want to be heavily pregnant or have a newborn baby at my own wedding, I would wait as I would want to look fab in my dress and not have to worry or not have any fun but end of the day up to you.


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Damita, as I have already lost over 30lbs - I am really worried that I wont have enough time after giving birth to get back into shape. 
So Should I get invesitgations out the way now or start them in about a years time or closer to the wedding?


----------



## Damita

It is a difficult choice, if they do the investigation what is the % of getting pregnant after it?

But thinking out about you do have what 18 months.. it all depends when you get pregnant I guess


----------



## skweek35

I was really hoping to get pregnant by Dec this year - still gives me a few months to loose some weight after having baby.


----------



## Damita

Very true, the prob is you never know when you are going to get pregnant, I've given up planning what if I have a baby then or I am pregnant, if I do then that's great but if I don't at least I get to do what I planned.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: all well dinner on the go jelly and ice-cream for after yum yum her is a pic of my opk s x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0011.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Damita

wooohooo Caz!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello lovely Ding Dong Babes n Babies :wave:

I have had to cut down on BnB time this past few days, had an unsettled Lily pie and still battling with the fleas that are biting the kids still :cry: hopefully have them sorted Tuesday as we are out all day and have some flea bombs to let off while we are gone.

Sooooooooooooooo got everything in knots for test day tomorrow for PK, any news? 

Skweek, up to you but if I was you I would go for the testing ASAP. Then you will know what your up against, and you can still choose to wait right? I say that cause some problems, like the problems PK and her DH have are time critical and would influence your decision on how soon to accept intervention x


----------



## skweek35

Thanks a mil Tinks!! 
I think I will be contacting docs to get an appointment with my doc tomorrow - might need to wait a 2 weeks to see her though. 
So plan for now is to start temping as soon as the :witch: is gone. 
Will also be back to POAS every afternoon starting next monday. (hopefully I get the sticks by then. ) 
That is all in the case that she wants more blood tests - so I can pinpoint the exact day it needs to be done - instead of guessing it like we did this month.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Skweek :) :wave: sounds like a good plan! much :dust: for your up coming cycle, and massive hugs for af :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Sorry been awol last few days been trying to get some packing done, but the weather was too much at weekend so hardly got anything done :dohh:

PK huge hugs for tomorrow :hugs:

MC and Hopes kick them up ass they should be helping you :growlmad:

Not much going on my end just last couple of days when this madam has really moved about had a lot of shooting pains and pressure in my tuppence and especially my bum :blush: enough to shout ouch when its happen, dont know if that means she moving down :shrug:

Hope everyone else well :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Think ive officially had enough now :cry: can hardly walk tonight cos my groin is killing me, just managed to carry korben to bed now im breathless...

Sorry being a moany arse but so tired now


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Aww Popsy, I remember it well! :hugs: I was ready to have Lily by 30 weeks, every day was a living nightmare to be quite honest. I guess that's the only way to do it, take every day as it comes and keep your eyes on the PRIZE. Try and take it easy honey, try getting Korben to climb onto your lap etc etc. And of course, have a good ol moan here :hugs: Your nearly there Pops, before you know it you'll have that gorgeous pink bundle in your arms :) x


----------



## poppy666

That made me cry :hugs: I shouldnt be moaning whilst others still TTC but struggling now, take one day at a time your right :kiss:

Hope Lilypie ok tonight x If your still not having luck with the flea's try flea bombs they fantastic


----------



## puppycat

Awww Pops :( it's not fun in the last weeks, we'll all be moaning soon enough :D


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww Poppy we know how it is, you of all people always put everyone else first and deserve the chance to rant. Go Team Ding Dong​
:friends:​
We have been through so much here and today is gonna be one our more emotional days here on the thread I'm guessing. Were all thinking of you PK, don't be scared to come back if its bad news, your not letting anyone down and we wanna be there for you honey. 

Here to celebrate with you, or cry with you. Love ya PK!!!!!!!! :hugs: :kiss::hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

Sorry I wasn't around yesterday I had the family over for a BBQ and had a little too much to drink! oops! :drunk: paying for it now though so hungover and feel like poop!

Poppy hope you are feeling a bit better today but moan away thats what we're here for :friends: Hopefully your :pink: bump will make a week or two early arrival for you xx

Tink you are right today is going to be very emotional either way with PK. xx

PK we are here and waiting I so hope to see a bfp for you, but either way we are here for you :hugs::kiss: :friends:


----------



## babyhopes2010

MORNING DING DONGS!:thumbup:,it so lovely not to be at work! u wait ill be bored later:haha:

Just looking at my ticker! 34 frekkin weeks :fool: OMG!!!!:argh:not long now poppy!


What to do today?:blush:

i fancy mcdonalds :blush::haha:

and i want to get my hair cut but i dont want to star at my fat face for half hour:rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Damita said:


> Very true, the prob is you never know when you are going to get pregnant, I've given up planning what if I have a baby then or I am pregnant, if I do then that's great but if I don't at least I get to do what I planned.

i booked 5 star hotel,incl all food and alcohol and booked jet skiing etc...................... then i got preg!


sods law works:haha:


----------



## laurah8279

Morning Ding Dongs! :hi:

Any news yet PK? Got everything crossed for you :thumbup:

Hopes, tell that man of yours to get a freaking grip!!!! :grr:

Tink, don't let the little buggers get to you! Show them who's boss and the door too! :haha: I know how awful it is though to have an infestation. We had moths a couple of years ago, awful things to get rid of and they ruin EVERYTHING!!! Proper paranoid whenever I see one now I am like 'Rob, Rob, there's a moth, we need to get the terminators out again!' :haha:

Caz - Yey!!! OPK's looking good! 

Poppy, I know exactly how you feel and I am only 24 weeks! :cry: I honestly feel and look about 30 weeks pregnant (or so people tell me!) and I am in contact pain with my hip whenever move, I am not comfortable ANYWHERE anymore whether its in bed, on the sofa, sat at work... :nope: 

On a positive note though I have my first physio session tomorrow and I have Friday off as I am going to see the Midwife so going to speak to her about it. 

xx

P.S. my avatar piccy is already out of date and I only took it on Friday! I am bigger than that already!!


----------



## poppy666

Hugs Laura dont envy you in this much pain early on :hugs::hugs:

Thanks ladies bit better today, even tho SPD kicked in now, find myself rolling out of bed cos i cant lift my legs up properly bloody nightmare trying to get leggings on :haha:

PK with you today still praying for a miracle :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Babyhopes happy 34 weeks :happydance:


----------



## laurah8279

Happy 34 Weeks Poppy!!! :happydance:


----------



## Damita

Fingers crossed PK :hugs: 

7dpo don't feel pregnant - have a sinking feeling I am not pregnant :( Not feeling positive..


----------



## phoebe

Mornings DD's xxx:hi::hi::hi::hi::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy:
I remember those days only too well Pops, still feels like i have it now. Get ur feet up and take it as easy as poss. Hard i know when ur packing for a move lol. Happy 34 weeks to u and Babyhopes:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Just lurking about today waiting to here from PK
But i hope all is well with u guys xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Dont give up just yet Damita, early days still. I am keeping everything crossed for u. Loadsa love n extra sticky dust hunny pot xxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Yep massive buckets of baby dust to everyone who needs it :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Phoebe hope your ok lovely :hugs: Move on the 14th luckily Gage been doing loads of packing bless him. Once we move gotta get korben into his own room and hope he settles lol that be fun before Serenity arrives :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Damita said:


> Fingers crossed PK :hugs:
> 
> 7dpo don't feel pregnant - have a sinking feeling I am not pregnant :( Not feeling positive..

It must be the 7dpo wobble! :haha: I feel it too!

Made a start on tidying our bedroom - I have one of those feckin biodegradable carrier bags like snow all over the floor :(


----------



## coral11680

happy 34 weeks Poppy and Babyhopes! :yipee:

fingers crossed for Damita :dust: x

hey Pheebmeister :hi:

Laura hope the physio goes well and helps x


----------



## coral11680

PC good luck also :dust:


----------



## pk2of8

:bfn: my miracle just isn't going to happen :sad2::cry: I love you all...there's no better group of friends anywhere.


----------



## puppycat

:hugs: sorry chick xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

PK :hugs: :(


----------



## poppy666

Devastated :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

I really can't believe it pk :cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: so so sorry, we are here for you. I do believe however you will get your bfp in time just have faith and hope xx:kiss::hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

really sorry PK :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

PK I am so sorry lovely, oh wish i knew what to say to make u feel better. The biggest fattest cyber hugs for u and hubby xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:friends::hugs2::friends::hugs2::friends::hugs2::friends::hugs2::friends::hugs2:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Corally, Laura and PC xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Hey Phoebles :D


----------



## laurah8279

Hi Pheebes :hi:

x


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> :bfn: my miracle just isn't going to happen :sad2::cry: I love you all...there's no better group of friends anywhere.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym done another opk they look a bit lighter now so 2ww it is for me wooopppp pk so so sorry you didnt get it hun big big :hugs::hugs: fx it will happen soon hun we will get are bfps x x


----------



## China girl

Pk,
Words just can not express what your going through or how you are feeling right now. My heart goes out to you and DH. I'm praying for healing and also praying for a miracle. It may not be now, but on down the line you will be blessed, i truly believe that in my heart. Sending you mega:hugs: your way!!

China


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: everyone

MC...HAPPY BELATED BIRTHTDAY!!! (you can smack me later:haha: )

Hopes,big :hugs: to you...it will get better.

Caz,Damita,Puppy...rooting for you ladies!!

Poppy, :hugs: 

Tink,Coral,Phoebe, how are you all & those beautiful girls:hugs:

Hiya:hi:BD,SB,Skweek,Laura,BabyHopes,Jenny and all the DDs.


----------



## babydream

I'm so so sorry PK, i really thought it'd happen :( :hugs::hugs::hugs: I know i could tell you that it will happen one day (and i really hope it will), but when i was ttc i didn't believe it and i just wanted people to shut the hell up. But at the end they were right and it happened at the most unexpected time. I know you don't have money for another ivf now but maybe after a little while of ttc or ntnp you could save up again and try it somewhere abroad if that's a cheaper option. Thinking of you hunni, we are here for you and love you loads xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Hi everyone else, how is it going???

Poppy you poor thing, just moan away, i'm not even halfway there and i keep moaning which is ridiculous. Hope Serenity will show up sooner rather than later. Good luck with the move xx Happy 34 weeks! 

Phoebe, hope you feeling better and Flo is being a good girl xx

Coral, hangover eh??? :haha: You need to let your hair down sometimes lol xx

Tink, hope Lily pie is better and those flea b*stards are out of your place soon enough xx

Laura, good luck with the physio, hope it helps. I shouldn't be complaining about my pain, it's really not as bad as yours i think, just a sudden nerve pinch in lower back/bum sometimes. xx

Happy 34weeks BH, enjoy your mat leave, get your hair done, make the most of it lol x

Hopes, i hope things are getting better xx

Damita, pc and caz, loads of babydust and positive vibes on the way :thumbup:

CG, scan tomorrow, isn't it??? So exciting, eeeeeeeeeeek :happydance:

Not much happening at my end, finished my nightshifts for a while so just lazy days ahead and looking at more baby stuff lol xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurah8279

babydream said:


> Hi everyone else, how is it going???
> 
> Poppy you poor thing, just moan away, i'm not even halfway there and i keep moaning which is ridiculous. Hope Serenity will show up sooner rather than later. Good luck with the move xx Happy 34 weeks!
> 
> Phoebe, hope you feeling better and Flo is being a good girl xx
> 
> Coral, hangover eh??? :haha: You need to let your hair down sometimes lol xx
> 
> Tink, hope Lily pie is better and those flea b*stards are out of your place soon enough xx
> 
> Laura, good luck with the physio, hope it helps. I shouldn't be complaining about my pain, it's really not as bad as yours i think, just a sudden nerve pinch in lower back/bum sometimes. xx
> 
> Happy 34weeks BH, enjoy your mat leave, get your hair done, make the most of it lol x
> 
> Hopes, i hope things are getting better xx
> 
> Damita, pc and caz, loads of babydust and positive vibes on the way :thumbup:
> 
> CG, scan tomorrow, isn't it??? So exciting, eeeeeeeeeeek :happydance:
> 
> Not much happening at my end, finished my nightshifts for a while so just lazy days ahead and looking at more baby stuff lol xxxxxxxxxx

Thats how mine started BD...!!! x


----------



## puppycat

It's times like this i'm glad i bought 25miu cassettes and not 10miu IC's - no temptation.
My friend brought her 10 week old over and he was cooing loads, awwww x


----------



## Jenny Penn

PK I am so sorry that you didn't get your miracle this time hun :cry: But im sure you will be a mummy again sweetie, im defo not giving up praying for you and DH xxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Not had a proper catch up yet girls, i just finished my nightshifts this am and been busy painting the nursery today  Should get the painting finished tomorrow and the furniture deliverd on Wednesday :happydance: 
I can't seem to post my scan photos on here but will keep trying but for now though there are a couple on fb <3
Hope all my DD's are well xxx


----------



## China girl

babydream said:


> Hi everyone else, how is it going???
> 
> Poppy you poor thing, just moan away, i'm not even halfway there and i keep moaning which is ridiculous. Hope Serenity will show up sooner rather than later. Good luck with the move xx Happy 34 weeks!
> 
> Phoebe, hope you feeling better and Flo is being a good girl xx
> 
> Coral, hangover eh??? :haha: You need to let your hair down sometimes lol xx
> 
> Tink, hope Lily pie is better and those flea b*stards are out of your place soon enough xx
> 
> Laura, good luck with the physio, hope it helps. I shouldn't be complaining about my pain, it's really not as bad as yours i think, just a sudden nerve pinch in lower back/bum sometimes. xx
> 
> Happy 34weeks BH, enjoy your mat leave, get your hair done, make the most of it lol x
> 
> Hopes, i hope things are getting better xx
> 
> Damita, pc and caz, loads of babydust and positive vibes on the way :thumbup:
> 
> CG, scan tomorrow, isn't it??? So exciting, eeeeeeeeeeek :happydance:
> 
> Not much happening at my end, finished my nightshifts for a while so just lazy days ahead and looking at more baby stuff lol xxxxxxxxxx

Yes ma'am...at 9am....super excited :happydance:


----------



## babydream

My 19wk bump pics...does it look a bit smaller???? Maybe i wasn't so bloated :haha:
 



Attached Files:







19weeks.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 1









19wks.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babydream

Lovely pics Jenny!! My scan is next monday and i am determined to find out the gender of the baby, i am not going to leave until they tell me or throw me out!!! lol


----------



## mothercabbage

came on to see pks news...:cry:...big big :hug: pk... nothing more to add,:cry::cry:sorry girls love n hugs to all xxx


----------



## poppy666

Lovely bump :happydance:

BD chain yourself to the bed till they tell ya :haha:

MC :hugs::kiss:

CG good luck at scan x


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh PK I am so sorry :hugs: to you and your family, u will get your BFP soon

I can't believe oh and I had to pay extra for our travel insurenace never had to pay extra just had to let them know about past health issues but this time we had to pay an extra £23.50 so in total nearly £60 for our holiday insurance :nope:

Got blood test tomorrow hoping everything back to normal fingers crossed!!
Been having problems with my feet knees and hip so waiting for a referral bk to my orthopedic consultant again as he discharged me last year, I have really high arch which I have had an op on when I was 16, been ok since just been using insoles but the past few months it has gotten bad again :cry: Thinking may need another op on me feet :-(

Anyway hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Jenny Penn

CG good luck for tomorrow  can't wait to see pics!

BabyD next monday that is so exciting!!! Hopefully you will be like me and get a good clear potty shot and not need the sonographer to even say you will know xx


----------



## babydream

Jenny Penn said:


> CG good luck for tomorrow  can't wait to see pics!
> 
> BabyD next monday that is so exciting!!! Hopefully you will be like me and get a good clear potty shot and not need the sonographer to even say you will know xx

Ahh, Jenny, i don't even know what to look for on the scan. Any advice????


----------



## babydream

SB, i hope the tests will come back normal. sorry you having all these health problems. Is that why you had to pay extra?? Outragous!

Jenny, i also meant to ask if you feel your little girl??? I only felt that tiny bit of flutter at 17wk but nothing since then. should i not be feeling some more movement by now????? bit worrying but heartbeat is ok as i check it regularly.


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> My 19wk bump pics...does it look a bit smaller???? Maybe i wasn't so bloated :haha:

Looking good Aunty T:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: very cute bumpage going on there xxxx


----------



## phoebe

China girl said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone else, how is it going???
> 
> Poppy you poor thing, just moan away, i'm not even halfway there and i keep moaning which is ridiculous. Hope Serenity will show up sooner rather than later. Good luck with the move xx Happy 34 weeks!
> 
> Phoebe, hope you feeling better and Flo is being a good girl xx
> 
> Coral, hangover eh??? :haha: You need to let your hair down sometimes lol xx
> 
> Tink, hope Lily pie is better and those flea b*stards are out of your place soon enough xx
> 
> Laura, good luck with the physio, hope it helps. I shouldn't be complaining about my pain, it's really not as bad as yours i think, just a sudden nerve pinch in lower back/bum sometimes. xx
> 
> Happy 34weeks BH, enjoy your mat leave, get your hair done, make the most of it lol x
> 
> Hopes, i hope things are getting better xx
> 
> Damita, pc and caz, loads of babydust and positive vibes on the way :thumbup:
> 
> CG, scan tomorrow, isn't it??? So exciting, eeeeeeeeeeek :happydance:
> 
> Not much happening at my end, finished my nightshifts for a while so just lazy days ahead and looking at more baby stuff lol xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Yes ma'am...at 9am....super excited :happydance:Click to expand...

Good luck for tomorrow my dear friend, cant wait to see piccies xxxx:happydance::thumbup::dohh::thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Good luck with blood test Sleeping xxxx:flower::flower:


----------



## sleeping bubs

bd I had to pay extra cos I had cancer when I was 7 been clear for around 14yrs!!! and oh cos had a collapsed lung over 4yrs ago, when we went to paris didn't have to pay extra or when oh went to america 

Hey Pheobe how u and little Flo?


----------



## puppycat

Wow lots going on over the next few days and weeks then - exciting!


----------



## phoebe

We're both well thanks Sleeping still quite sore but getting there, Flo's getting more energetic by the day lol. Put her on her jungle gym. went out and :hangwashing: came back and she was halfway across the living room floor!!!!:haha::haha: lil minx:wacko::haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

lol bless her no stopping her now crawling soon lol Mckenzie started crawling (worm style) around 5months, we had to get playpen to contain him in one place lol
u taking it easy?


----------



## phoebe

Trying to the best i can thanks. Flo is been such a good girl, like she knows somehow. And has slept thru for 9!!!!! nights now:happydance::happydance::happydance:Methinks i will need to get 1 of those soon lol and get onto babyproofing duties :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

PK So sorry huni, I'm devastated for you sweetie!!!!!:hug::hug:


----------



## Hopes314

PK :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: miracles happen and i truly believe that good things will come your way :hugs: .. i dont know what else to say :hugs: :hugs: still rooting for you :hugs: and thanks for the reassurance that all men suck, your story made me feel better :hugs:

babydream love the bump! i think it looks perfect :)

poppy and babyhopes i cant believe how close to the end you are coming. who do you think will go first!? whoo!

laura- nice avatar, bump is looking big :)

mc- im not glad you were having DH troubles, but it makes me feel better to hear that you were in the same exact situation and that im not alone.

as for me, some things are better and some things are worse here. had a decent weekend with mila and OH. we were supposed to get pumpkins this weekend but the weather has been tooooo cold. looks like it will be put off for some other October weekend. Otherwise my weekend wasnt so bad, i didnt do much cooking but did catch up on some much needed cleaning. OH changed a diaper this morning for the first time in weeks, but i actually found it stressful.. Mila's rash is getting a tiny bit better and i have a very specific, careful routine for her diaper changes so now I just don't want anyone else doing it lol. Not until her bum is healed anyway. However, there has been a change! Mila is like a whole new person! Suddenly she hardly cries at all.. and she PREFERS to sleep alone in her pack n play?? Since like Friday she has been a whole new little lady. This morning after feeding and changing her, I actually put her in her pack n play to go to sleep, and then i took her back out after she was sleeping so that i could take a nap with her lol. She also suddenly loves her swing and is sleeping in it as we speak. And she notices the music on her toys and when it shuts off she gets upset lol. Maybe she finally realized that no matter how angry she gets, she can't go back in my belly :haha: Also, I can make her smile! She always smiled like the normal baby reflex thing, but now I can make funny faces or say nice things and make her smile anytime, simple but so amazing! And she makes cute little "talking" noises aww. I brought her over to my dad's yesterday and my dad said "why is she so different!?" haha. Her new personality made my relationship with her a lot different. I just want to hold her and cuddle her and make her smile and give her kisses! I hope this new personality sticks around lol.
On a more negative note, DH's work is cutting back his hours a little by not letting him work saturdays. He usually worked like every other saturday as extra overtime but they arent letting people have much overtime there now, I guess because all of the economy crap. That cuts back each of his paychecks by hundreds of dollars unfortunately. Not the best news when there is a new baby around and with Christmas coming up. But, we are going to find ways to cut back, and things should be ok. Money isn't everything. I even thought about getting a little weekend job to make up some of the difference and so that I could get out of the house on the weekends and keep my sanity, but I'm afraid of Mila being strictly bottle fed all day two days a week, what if she likes that better and wont breastfeed, I would be really disappointed. So i dunno.. just something i was considering. My 6 week pp appointment is next Wednesday, will be the last time I see the midwives until I get a check up (hah right), have a problem, or get pregnant again. Will miss them, and I'm kinda sad its all coming to an end really. Weird right? lol After this appointment I'll be allowed to exercise and drive and all that I think. I can't wait to start running and do some crunches to try to get my belly back to semi-normal. I've come to terms with the fact that it will never be how it was I guess. Thanks all of you for the support about OH and I. things are a little bit improved. i hope!

heres a few pics of the *new* mila :haha:
 



Attached Files:







5+2.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 8









5+2(2).jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7









5+2(3).jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poppy666

Hopes im gonna say it better be me first that pops :haha:Think she nudging down more now cos of the pain and pressure im getting down there lately and groin ache getting worse blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Anyways glad Mila is settling more for you n bum slowly getting better :hugs: mila a cutie :0)


----------



## pk2of8

Thank you girls. I am just so unbelievably sad right now. I don't know what we're going to do. Part of me is already kicking into "survival mode" just to deal with the pain and starting to "plan"...but in reality I know it's not going to make a difference. Dh wants to keep trying on our own. It's so hard not to totally dash his hopes with my own disappointment, hurt, and pessimism. I don't really know what this means for us. I don't really have the heart to keep "trying", but I don't know how to give it up when it's something I long for so badly. This hurts so much and it's just tons worse knowing we have better odds of being struck by lightning and winning the lottery than getting pg on our own. :sad2: it would take us years to save up this much money again. :cry: I don't know what we're going to do. I am just devastated. What do you do when you have no options left?? Give up?? My heart rebels at the thought of that but I don't know what we can do. I'm sorry I'm in a very selfish place right now. :sad2:


----------



## Hopes314

pk i dont think you're being selfish at all :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

PK you are the least selfish person i have ever known! I wish i knew what to say to make you feel better right now but i cannot even begin to understand how you feel at the moment but i want you to know im here to vent to if you feel the need and will continue to pray for you hun xx

BabyD i just knew that a wee girl on a scan was identified by 3 white lines and there was just no mistaking my little princesses 3 white lines lol Even if they won't tell you the sex of baby just insist she show you the nub and get a pic so we can help you decide if your not sure 
As for feeling her move i do feel movement but only since a few days ago and even then it isn't really kicks i feel more like bubbles popping near my belly button although i know now that my princess is head down, bum to the left of my abdomen and legs at my belly button so maybe that is kicking? Who knows? Also i sometimes only feel it a couple of times a day. At the scan they also said my placenta was prosterior but i don't know what that means either lol xx


----------



## skweek35

babyhopes2010 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Very true, the prob is you never know when you are going to get pregnant, I've given up planning what if I have a baby then or I am pregnant, if I do then that's great but if I don't at least I get to do what I planned.
> 
> i booked 5 star hotel,incl all food and alcohol and booked jet skiing etc...................... then i got preg!
> 
> 
> sods law works:haha:Click to expand...

Ja sodding murphey's law - I will fall pregnant in a years time - 6 months before the wedding and I will land up not being able to get into my dress that I have already ordered and paid for!!! 
haha


----------



## Hopes314

pheebyweeby- thats great that flo has slept so many nights through like that! are you still breastfeeding? just wondering because mila gets up about every 3 hours at night and i have been wondering if that will ever change. ive heard breastfed babies always feed more frequently because the milk is digested more quickly?? any other dingdongs that know can answer too! lol


----------



## Hopes314

jenny- i think i never got to tell you congrats on the GIRL!! it seems there are so many baby girls on this thread huh!? i was so sure i had a boy in there! anyway, posterior placenta means its attached at a point on your uterus toward your back rather than attached in the front near your belly. i think posterior is most common actually? hmm.. and its impressive that you knew you had a girl in there, i knew what boy and girl parts were supposed to look like on ultrasound but i still couldnt tell anything :dohh: lol And don't count on baby staying in that specific position very long, they are crazy little acrobats in there! Even when I was over 40 weeks, I could not tell when baby moved from facing posterior to facing anterior. sneaky :haha:


skweek- if you end up too pregnant to fit into your wedding dress you can cut a hole in the front for your big pregnant belly :haha: but really though, when i was ttc i just kept making plans like normal and kept ttc and then when i finally fell pregnant i just changed some plans around a little. you just never know when it might happen lol. babies are so convenient arent they!?


----------



## puppycat

Hmmmm whatcha think of the name Emmett?


----------



## coral11680

PK I'm lost for words I'm so devastated for you and dh. :cry: I wish I could make it better:hugs: x


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat said:


> Hmmmm whatcha think of the name Emmett?

I think it is a terrible name. no offense to anyone named emmett.


----------



## skweek35

Hey DD's!!! 

Just caught up on all the action I missed while out today. 

PK - :hug: :hugs:!!! I am so sorry to hear that. We are always here for you!! :hugs: 

Hope everyone else is well!! 


I think I have come to a conclusion for now - this will most likely be the last month of TTCing untill just before the wedding. 
I have made an appoinment to see my doc but having to wait till next Monday night to see her ( sometimes I really hate the NHS system - so used to private health care back in SA) I am hoping for more blood tests as last months was not valid (got the days wrong) 
I will not be telling her about this being our last month TTCing for now. Will continue with investigations for now and see what they say.


----------



## puppycat

Hopes314 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm whatcha think of the name Emmett?
> 
> I think it is a terrible name. no offense to anyone named emmett.Click to expand...

:rofl:

Fair play. It's one of the vampires from twilight.


----------



## coral11680

China, good luck at your scan and look forward to pics:happydance:

Babyd not long for you either, def ask them to get u a potty shot if they won't tell you:thumbup: so excited and your bump looks smaller! Very nice bump.x

Hopes mila is beautiful and so glad she is much happier now, it's so adorable when they smile and coo isn't it:cloud9: I'm sure she will start to sleep longer and longer soon enough.

SB hope blood tests come back ok x

Phoebe glad to hear flo is such a good girl for you.:thumbup: need more pics of her x

What else what else?

Love and hugs to all:hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

PC i like the name Emmett :thumbup:

PK i cant even begin to imagine what your going through, but your an amzing women and will find strength to get through this, but take some time out sweetie :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Well how's this for a dilemma....or several dilemmas......

Dh says we can do ivf again if I want. He wants me to be happy. He wouldn't be saying that though if he still didn't want to try also. But, if we paid up front again, we'd be just short of full cost for a single cyclenagain and we wouldn't have the money for meds or any extras, which is several thousand dollars by itself. So that's one problem. Another problem is that's our entire savings gone. As much as I am dying to have a baby with dh, I don't know if I can conscience spending the rest of our entire savings. Plus we were going to use some of that money to get braces for my 2 oldest girls in January. They need it desperately. We COULD finance the braces and pay no interest but it would end up being probably $400 extra cost per month. Ugh. Then the next question is do we pay forna single ivf again or do we do a "guarantee" program where you pay for several cycles (usually 3) at a somewhat discounted rate upfront. If you don't have a take home baby at the end of all the cycles (including frozen cycles), then you get a percentage of your money back (most commonly 70%). That's a lot more money than we have in savings right now so we'd have to take out a loan for at least part of it or I want to see if our doc will let us count the cycle we just did towards that and see if we can just pay the difference in cost between what we've already paid and what we would owe for that program. If we can't do that, then there are other programs that do the same thing, so we could consider switching doctors. One program in Washington dc like that gives you 100% refund if you don't have a baby, and you get 6 cycles. The problem is it's in DC so that would also mean traveling expenses. I don't know if we could manage it. The best option obviously would be with our current doctor, but I'd want him to take a more aggressive approach and I don't know if he'd be willing to do that. Like I said, several dilemmas with all of this, but it makes me feel better that dh is willing to consider it and weigh all the options. We have a followup appt with the RE on Oct 24. I've seen women on the ff website refer to that after a failed cycle as a "WTF" appt. That's pretty much what it feels like. Especially after the cost of it and having no frozen embryos to try again. Anyway, if we could do one of those programs and have a few more tries and it still didn't work, at least there's the consolation of getting most of your money back. Not that that's a true "consolation" but doing it like we just did leaves me feeling sick over it on top of the devastation of a bfn. We spent mopre money on that than we did on our wedding and honeymoon combined. And you just come out with more questions and heartache. It's not a good place. :sad1:


----------



## coral11680

Wow PK what a dilema. I think the first step is to def talk to your current doc and see if he is willing to help you out. Surely when you are spending that kind of money they can give you a small break. I think I would be the same I wouldn't want to stop until I got my baby. It must be so hard though spending all your savings but like you said all that money already spent and nothing at the end but heartache:cry: I think if it were me I would have to keep going, but thats easy for me to say sitting here. I really hope you both come to an agreement and that the doc gives you a break so you can just pay the difference for the 3 cycles, surely then you will get your much wanted little :baby: :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

PK that is a lot of stress to put on yourself sweetie. 
I agree with Coral, speak to your Dr before you decide anything. 

If having a baby meant leaving us with no money and possibly not being able to do thing for my other children i'd have to put IVF on hold, but, that's my ridiculous conscience and knowing i'd be beating myself up about it.

Having a baby is an expensive time anyway, i really wouldn't want to add monthly loan payments to that either.

Besides this i know how strong the desire is that you feel so do you go with the head or the heart? :hugs:


----------



## Damita

so sorry PK :hugs: :hugs: agree with the others talk to your doctors first.

8dpo here - got a cold and a runny nose started last night and sore boobs from the clomid.. oh and temp went up :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Heh heh love having a TWW buddy. Was blowing my nose all night, 8dpo too, resisted POAS!


----------



## Damita

puppycat said:


> Heh heh love having a TWW buddy. Was blowing my nose all night, 8dpo too, resisted POAS!

:haha: resist!! DH wants to test Sunday at 13dpo so guess we are doing it then :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

I'm a POAS addict! I need to take it one day at a time. The plan is Saturday and being realistic i wouldn't expect anything right now!


----------



## Damita

puppycat said:


> I'm a POAS addict! I need to take it one day at a time. The plan is Saturday and being realistic i wouldn't expect anything right now!

:rofl: be good! I'll be around to tell you to be good - I have to as I only have one test and it's a FRER..


----------



## puppycat

Lol, as long as i get past my FMU i'll be fine. My tests are 25miu cassettes which aren't in the bathroom anyway so that's good!


----------



## Damita

:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Ugh PK what a situation to be put in, agree talk to doctor first and if he can combine the cycles for a cheaper option me personally would give it a go cos of a few reasons 1 being your DHs sperm mobility declining and 2 your age ( not that age should be a factor, but sadly it is) Think if you delayed it too long you will come against more problems :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Flying visit, back on comp, PK - I FB inboxed you cause I couldnt get on here to reply :hugs: hope you got it. Will read back in a bit, just got in from hospital for Lily's lung function tests x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: everyone

I am really tired, I didn't sleep well last night. Didn't help that I was at the Dr's office for over 2 hours. I had a vaginal u/s...I was **VIOLATED**:haha:
They found a cyst on my ovaries, so I have to go back in 4 weeks to check it & I have to go Iron. That would explain why I have no energy and feel sluggish. So, here is my little critter...the 2nd one is a 3D...(hush Poppy:haha: ) I think my critter was giving me the finger:haha:
 



Attached Files:







BabyV 1.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 12









BabyV 2.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 16









BabyV 3.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Hopes314

PK thats a really tough decision, but I think you should talk to your dr and try again. You only live once and money isn't everything. Its not like you'd be living in a cardboard box after the continued IVF, it sounds like you guys can handle it. When you get your baby I think you will feel that all the time and money and stress was worth it and then some! And like poppy said, it seems the longer you wait the more obstacles you will face. I think you should go all out and get this baby while its still possible PK!


----------



## poppy666

Soooooooooooooooooooo CG you like the 3D huh? :haha: lovely piccies woohooo :happydance:


----------



## babydream

Evening...

CG, awwww i love your scan pics, i bet you were emotional, i was just by looking at them lol I can't wait for mine xx

PK, what a dilemma hunni, i agree with the others, talk to your doc first and then talk about your options, thinking of you xx

Damita PC and Caz, nearly testing time, exciting eeeeeeeeeek, babydust xx

Tink, what happened in hossy????

Hi Poppy, how is the packing going?? x

Hello everyone else xxxx

I've been thinking about the poking feeling i've had for a few days. It's halfway between my pubic bone and belly button but on the side. Recently it happened on the right. I hear the baby's hb on the left these days so i thought they might have been little kicks. But they feel like little sharp pokes, i even go 'ouch' out loud sometimes. Can the baby lie horizontally? What do you think????


----------



## poppy666

Baby lies everywhere at your stage sweetie plenty of room in there... so little one letting you know he/she is there :happydance:

Packing going slow cos Gage busy n im running around after korben :dohh: OH back home Thurseday evening so leave him do some at weekend :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

china i love the 3d pic!! look at those little legs and bum aww!


----------



## babydream

Cheers poppy, i hope it's the baby! Good job leaving the work for dh lol

Hopes, how are things? I'm glad Mila is in a better mood lately xx I'm just looking at your tickers...you've lost so much weight. Your BMI is 21.3 and you still have 20lb to lose????? Wouldn't that be a bit too much???


----------



## coral11680

Tink hope Lily's tests went well :hugs:

China those pics are great, I think it's a girl! X

Bd can't wait to see your scan pics and find out the sex! :yipee:

Hopes how are you and little mila? X

Poppy I don't envy you moving while being heavily pregnant. Let everyone else do all the packing! X


----------



## China girl

Now for a proper post.....

PK, I agree with the other ladies, I think you should talk to your Dr about it & pray about it:hugs:

Jenny, I don't think I said congrats on your baby girl....CONGRATS JENNY!!!:pink:

Hopes, glad Mila's bum is healing & things at home are slowing getting better. Its an adjustment...you two will find a balance.

Poppy, just let the men folk handle the packing:haha: & tell Serenity(sp) she aint ready to make her grand appearance!!:haha:

Babyd, cute bump...ours is the same size!!:haha: I can't wait for scan pics:cry:

:dust:Caz,Puppy & Damita:dust:

Hiya:hi:Tink,Coral,DM,Lupe,Laura,Skweek,Phoebe and everyone:hugs:

I was not expecting to get a 3D or a 4D, but was in aww when I saw it. HB was 157. Today made this pregnancy more real. The baby was very active just moving around...it was AWESOME!!!The boys was very excited. I get my next u/s on Halloween....so hopefully she will be able to get us a gender shot.


----------



## Jenny Penn

PK i think i would go ahead with more ivf going by how strong my urge to have a baby with DH was desite any obstacles that were in my way but everyone is different. I hope you come to the decision that is best for you and you family 

CG i love the scan pics! So cute  

Tink i hope Lily got on well at the hospital *hugs*

Poopy i admire you for moving when you are weeks from the birth of your princess!

PC and Damita i hope you both get BFP's this cycle that would be amazing! U too Caz!

Hopes glad to hear Mila is settling down  you two seem to be having a real great time getting to know each other <3

Coral, MC and all other DD's 'Hi' and hope you are well xx

Afm i am exhausted. Finally got all the decorating done in the nursery for the furniture coming tomorrow  We're having a jungle theme so still waiting to get the wall transfers and other bits and bobs but it feels so good to have all the hard work done and will finally have a place to put the baby stuff we have already xx

Edit:: Oh and it's my birthday today, im 25 and the age i will be when i have my baby :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

CG i got everything crossed barr my legs in 6wks that you got a girly in there :haha:

Coral i couldnt do a lot of packing anyways im knackered just going upstairs lol Im not too worried about the move, but need to get korben's bedroom decorated in his fav film 'Cars' and get him settled in his room before this one comes :dohh:

Jen hope your gonna post some piccies sweetie :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

:cake::cake:HAPPY 25TH BIRTHDAY JEN :cake::cake:​
How come that didnt come up on my wall on fb?? :wacko:


----------



## coral11680

Happy Birthday Jenny!:cake: xxx


----------



## puppycat

*happy birthday jenny!! *


----------



## poppy666

PS CG you spelt it right 'Serenity' :happydance:


----------



## babydream

Happy Birthday Jenny!!!! (you called poppy 'poopy' lol shhhh) lmao xx


----------



## Hopes314

babydream- i dunno much about bmi and have never paid attention to it lol, but i weighed 108 when i used to run and exercise a lot, about a year before becoming pregnant, so thats what id like to be back at. at my first pregnancy weigh in at 8 weeks i was 118 so they counted that as my pre pregnant weight, and i went up to 157 by the end. right now im 126 which is still a weight ive never seen before becoming pregnant, so i think 108 is goal. i think being 5'5 is what throws off my bmi, ive always been really small but not super short


----------



## coral11680

:haha: I did that once!


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> Happy Birthday Jenny!!!! (you called poppy 'poopy' lol shhhh) lmao xx

I get called alsorts on here lmao


----------



## Hopes314

happy birthday jenny!


----------



## babydream

Hopes314 said:


> babydream- i dunno much about bmi and have never paid attention to it lol, but i weighed 108 when i used to run and exercise a lot, about a year before becoming pregnant, so thats what id like to be back at. at my first pregnancy weigh in at 8 weeks i was 118 so they counted that as my pre pregnant weight, and i went up to 157 by the end. right now im 126 which is still a weight ive never seen before becoming pregnant, so i think 108 is goal. i think being 5'5 is what throws off my bmi, ive always been really small but not super short

Hunni, you can tell me to get the hell out of your business but...I'm worried you'll be underweight. I've just checked. The ideal BMI is between 19 and 25. 108lb would make you underweight, 118 would be within the ideal. I'm 5'4 so slightly shorter than you are. Sorry if i seem too nousy, just want to to make sure you stay healthy, you'll need more energy with a baby now. xxxxxx


----------



## China girl

Happy birthday jenny!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Yeah im 5" 4" and my BMI was 23 before this one so average i think.


----------



## babydream

I was slightly overweight when i started the gym and zumba but managed to get it down to 141lb when i got preggo (BMI 23,8). Now i'm not even 20wk and i weigh 160lb, wtf?????


----------



## Hopes314

no big deal babydream, i dont think your being nosey lol i wouldnt put up the ticker if i was that sensitive about it. 108 is my normal 'fit' weight, and 118 is my 'lazy not doing any exercise ' weight naturally. all i do to lose weight is exercise, ive never been one to watch what i eat or do diets or any of that. im currently losing about 1-2 lbs a week by doing nothing, just because im still swelled and all from being pregnant. my wedding rings still dont fit! but getting closer lol


----------



## Hopes314

is it possible that my wedding rings will never fit again? even if i go back to my pre pregnancy weight? has that happened to any of you?


----------



## babydream

My wedding ring still fits me perfectly even loose a bit, i'm wondering when i'm gonna start to swell lol I sure hope it'd fit again after we get back to normal otherwise what? we would never wear it again or get it resized?? 

Dh is still at work, i hardly seen him these days, i'm feeling soooo fecking lonely :cry::cry:


----------



## puppycat

Pops can i email you a pic? :blush:


----------



## puppycat

So I was naughty - yes I admit it.
So.. now that's out of the way can you see anything? :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0858-2.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## laurah8279

Morning ding dongs :hi:

Happy belated birthday Jenny! :flower:Sorry, I left work at 12 yesterday to go to Physio so wasnt logged on.

BD - I definitely think its :baby: you can feel, I got the same feelings and movements in the same place around that time and still get them too although they are much stronger now!

CG - I am loving the 3d pics! Totally awesome!! :thumbup: Wish I could see my :baby: like that but we just cannot afford the 3d scans.

PC - I love the name Emmett, purely because of Twilight! :haha: I have also just booked VIP seats for me and my best bud to go to the screening on Friday 18th November of Breaking Dawn Part 1!! Sooooo cannot wait!!!!

Hopes314 - I am so glad things are improving with the OH honey, loving pics of your gorgeous little gal too :kiss:

Hey all other Ding dongs, hope you are well.

Asfm, physio yesterday was great. found out a lot of useful stuff and came away with a lot of exercises and pain relief techniques to help with my hip and other things I was worried about too (i.e. getting in and out of bed, turning in bed, being more comfortable at work and at home in general). Sooo glad I went!! :thumbup:

Got my next MW on Friday, do you think she will measure my bump at this one? I will be 25 weeks?

PC, it might just be early morning eyes but I think I see something...:happydance:

xx


----------



## babydream

Morning girls,

PC, i think i can see something, :happydance:very very faint though. How many dpo?? Will you do another one? Was it from this morning FMU? xx

Laura, i'm so glad the physio helped hunni, i can't imagine being in that awful pain all the time. It's enough for me to have it occasionally and it is bad. MW should measure your bump on friday, i wonder how big it is and how she'll measure it??? Please, let me know how she does it, i would like to measure mine just out of curiosity. 

Hope all DDs are ok xx

I didn't have a good night at all. DH didn't come home at all from work, they have some major issue in the hotel with the server system, no check-ins or check-outs, nothing is working, seems like someone corrupted it. I really hope they can sort it out and he can come home early today, he is the Chief Engineer so he must be there. :growlmad: He only had like an hour sleep in his office as the hotel was fully booked and no room to take. :nope:

I also got a phone call from the police this morning that they would like to come and talk to me about the issues with anti social behavious in our building. I wrote a letter yesterday to them and the coucil, i'm impressed how quickly they responded. They coming friday morning. Can't wait!


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Sorry PC went to bed and didnt log off :dohh: but i seeeee something do you in real time?

Laura glad physio helped sweetie you got a bit to go yet so good your getting treatment now to help you through till your due :hugs: yes they should measure you now did me :thumbup:

BD hope the anti social behaviour gets sorted sweetie xx


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

PC think I may see something will u test tomorrow again?

Laura glad physio helped:thumbup::hugs:

BD when is your scan again? the 10th? so excited!:happydance: hope the annoying neighbours get sorted :hugs:

Poppy how are you today? taking it easy I hope!:hugs:

AFM not much going on I managed to make Keira really giggle yesterday by tickling her:haha: So cute :awww:


----------



## poppy666

Awww Coral you'll have to video it love baby giggles lol. Yeah im fine doing little bits at a time.


----------



## puppycat

babydream said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> PC, i think i can see something, :happydance:very very faint though. How many dpo?? Will you do another one? Was it from this morning FMU? xx

Very faint indeed but there :D I was shocked because it was 8dpo at nearly midnight - wasn't expecting anything. I POAS FMU but it was faint - I never have much luck FMU, did SMU and just uploading pics :haha:

Don't worry Pops, I fell asleep anyway :D


----------



## babydream

puppycat said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls,
> 
> PC, i think i can see something, :happydance:very very faint though. How many dpo?? Will you do another one? Was it from this morning FMU? xx
> 
> Very faint indeed but there :D I was shocked because it was 8dpo at nearly midnight - wasn't expecting anything. I POAS FMU but it was faint - I never have much luck FMU, did SMU and just uploading pics :haha:
> 
> Don't worry Pops, I fell asleep anyway :DClick to expand...

Hurry up!!!!!!! I wanna see it!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Chop Chop im waiting too :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

lol ok here you go
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0865.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## puppycat

I soooo need a SD test right about now!


----------



## babydream

Sooo faint but i think i see something!:happydance: It is the 25miu cassette, right?? How many minutes did you wait before you took the pic cause the it looks to me like the blue part is not completed yet and pee is still flowing through it.


----------



## babydream

I agree!!! Rush to superdrug like NOOOOOOWWW!!!!! lol


----------



## puppycat

Lol I took that one probably 5 mins after, 25miu yes :)
I cleaned my bathroom while I was waiting for it - worked well :D lol


----------



## poppy666

If thatss 25miu get your ass to Superdrug arghhhhh hurry :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Lol, I'll probably go in after lunch, need to hold my wee for a bit :p


----------



## poppy666

Good girl :haha:


----------



## babydream

I hope your lunchtime is at 12pm sharp!!!!! lol Can't wait to see the result!!


----------



## puppycat

Heh heh - we'll see I'm flippin starving today


----------



## coral11680

yes get a move on girl! :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

Early lunch maybe...? :haha:


----------



## babydream

I'm having lunch already PC! Go get something quickly too and get a move on!!!! lol


----------



## Damita

Wooohoo PC - Hope it gets darker.

No news at this end - 8dpo just got greasy hair, spots and my temp jumped up this morning :)


----------



## babydream

Damita said:


> Wooohoo PC - Hope it gets darker.
> 
> No news at this end - 8dpo just got greasy hair, spots and my temp jumped up this morning :)

when are you testing damita????


----------



## poppy666

Damita hope your testing soon too :haha:

Here's my 34+2 bump not many to go now :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo0054.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Damita

babydream said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Wooohoo PC - Hope it gets darker.
> 
> No news at this end - 8dpo just got greasy hair, spots and my temp jumped up this morning :)
> 
> when are you testing damita????Click to expand...

Testing Sunday at 13dpo with the husband :thumbup:


----------



## babydream

I hope sunday is your lucky day damita, fx for your bfp! xx

Poppy what a cute bump, i want to be that far along now, pleeeeeeaaaassseeee lol


----------



## poppy666

You can have it soon enough :haha: dont think im gonna get any bigger now thankfully.

Damita got everything crossed for Sunday, we need some more bfps :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## phoebe

Hopes314 said:


> pheebyweeby- thats great that flo has slept so many nights through like that! are you still breastfeeding? just wondering because mila gets up about every 3 hours at night and i have been wondering if that will ever change. ive heard breastfed babies always feed more frequently because the milk is digested more quickly?? any other dingdongs that know can answer too! lol

Hi Hopes x
I stopped BFing at 8 weeks as i was not keeping up with the demand
she was so hungry lol, so was combi feeding as well. I am sure things will change for u soon hun, gotta remember Mila's tum is only small the mo, so will need frequent refilling, once it gets bigger it will get better. I promise. Plus not forgetting we did have bigger than average bambina's so they will get hungrier quicker. Flo's now on 5-6x7floz atm, Growth spurt alert methinks lol. But no 2 :baby: are the same. On the FF forum there are :baby: that are having that amount at 2-3weeks Yoiks!!! Beautiful piccies btw. And i also hope OH is helping u out more and not being so selfish. Hang in there girlie xxx:thumbup::flower::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Good luck Damita, DH doesn't involve himself in testing, he doesn't particularly enjoy my obsession, however, my best friend is coming up this afternoon with a FRER :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

What time im impatient lol


----------



## puppycat

:haha:

She said a few hours, at least you're not sitting on a full bladder!!! Lol, it's only been 2 hours since I went.....


----------



## poppy666

*2 hours? *​
Thats ages away pmsl


----------



## puppycat

Lol, I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gonna freckin pee myself!!


----------



## babydream

2hours???????????????????? I hope it will worth the wait!!! Ok, meanwhile i'm off for a shower and to asda. You better have a piccy up by the time i come back! :growlmad: You cannot make hormonal women wait for ages, it's upsetting! :cry: :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yes im gonna pack some kitchen stuff whilst korben tries unpacking it :haha:


----------



## babydream

My 'Bump On Board' car sticker arrived today! Cool!


----------



## puppycat

Lol well I'm going ot have my lunch and try not to wet my pants.
Have fun :D


----------



## laurah8279

Loving your cute bump Popps!

I know what you mean BD, I wish I was further along than I am some days but other days I quite like being preggers as its nice having people fuss over you :hugs:

PC, cannot wait for testing time!! 

Damita, got the lot crossed for you for the weekend!! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## phoebe

:kiss::hugs:Hi Pops cute bumpage cooking away there:thumbup::happydance: xxxx

China beautiful scan piccies, they're awsome:awww: and i'm jealous lol. I am feeling MEGA broody WTH!!!:wacko::haha: xxxx

Puppy i think i can see something there, tell ur friend to get a wriggle on :winkwink::hugs: xxxx

Laura hope the physio is helping hun :flower::hugs: xxxx

BabyD good luck with getting a-social stuff sorted. Hope ur well hun :flower::hugs:xxxx

Tink i hope U and Lilypie got on well at GOSH y-day, been thinking of u :hugs::flower:xxxx

Hey Corally its fab when they giggle isnt it:awww::cloud9: Hope u and Keira are well. I promise to put some piccies on soon hun xxxx

Pk been constantly thinking about u lovely, I am tending to agree with Jenny's thoughts about trying again. I know how much u want this and i would go for it if it were me(was just about at ur point in ttc and so desperate that my OH was willing for us to go private) But i know there is many other important things to consider too. But at least talk to dr. All the v.v.v.best in what ever decision:hugs::kiss::hugs:xxxx

Damita good luck lovey, i'm praying this is ur cycle, things are looking v.good:thumbup::hugs:xxxx:dust::dust::dust:

Jenny Hope all is well with u and bumpkins :flower::hugs:xxxx

Cabs aka dum dum2 hope ur well sweety. How's the spurt alert going??:haha:
Hope all is well with Flo's OH Rhys:haha::flower::hugs::kiss:xxxx

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........ brain fried now lol but huge hello and hugs to all DD's Mommy(where are u ?), LadyB, Daisy, SKweek, Sleeping, Lupine, Natalie, Regal and anyone else my poor brain has forgotten xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Phoebe cant believe Flo drinking that much lol korben never got to 7oz :haha: but glad to hear she's thriving she so looks like you. :hugs:

Wonder where MommyV is wanna know how she's doing :wacko:


----------



## phoebe

Thanks hunny, i know that does seem a helluva lot dont it? Only last week she was on 5oz bottles. Me growing a giant!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Don't like this centralised text on BnB. I getting all confused.com at where to look :rofl::huh::rofl::huh:


----------



## poppy666

Mine dont look any different on here?? now im confused.com lol... Rhys wasa guzzler with feeds, all babies different and Flo was a good size she'll want more.


----------



## coral11680

oh no 2 hours PC:growlmad::haha: j/k hope you dont piss yourself! tell her to hurry!

Poppy lovely bump def not big either mine was bigger at 34 weeks, although I'm sure you still feel really big:hugs: can't wait to see what she looks like :awww:

BD bump on board:haha: thats cool I never saw one! The other day I saw a car with "princess on board", "cheeky monkey on board" AND "yummy mummy on board" think she must love herself a bit!:haha:

Hey pheebs, pics soon as poss please!:haha: wow Flo is a hungry girl Keira had 5 or 6 x5oz's a day, but like you said prob another growth spurt! xxxxxxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all a quick message as i am on phone
Does anyone know anything about white blood cells? Had blood test again yest and its even lower now of 0.7 normal is 2-3! Got to go to hosp in 6wks at heamatology! Getting worried now plus doc said keep away from people with colds and chickenpox going to be hard as go to loads of toddler groups, also off to majorca soon! They are going to do more blood tests to check for autoamune stuff


----------



## phoebe

Thanks chicks :flower: thing is she is now out growing her 3-6 month clothes especially in the legs. Flo's got llllooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnggggg legs :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## phoebe

Hi sleeping, low white cell count usually means u have a lower immune system. Have u recently had a cold/infection or have any cuts or sores on ur body? my white blood count was down a few years ago due to having reactive arthritis due to having inflamation in my foot.


----------



## phoebe

Hope they find out what is wrong hun. And it is probably best to keep away from toddler group if poss, especially with such a low result. Big hugs xxx


----------



## poppy666

Sorry SB not sure about low white cells i had opposite when tested for blood clot, but best stay away from peeps who are ill atm :hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

results were 1.52 in july then 6wk after that 0.9 and now the 0.7 yest. I have had a cold a wk ago but only lasted a couple of days, get mouth aulses often. The worry is i had chemo as a kid so may have supressed bone marrow! Don't know if i would survive 6wks not taking mckenzie to groups lol but i did have a quick chat with lady who wks at surestart to let me know if chickenpox is going around at centre


----------



## phoebe

single handed typing here now lol. the cold has probably lowered it. are u feeling unwell and run down generally? maybe ur dr will want to run more tests. fxd its nothing to do with having chemo as a child. sorry i caant offer much help. and i realise it will be hard to keep lo away from group. but please take care of urself and be wary of any lurgies that are flying around x


----------



## sleeping bubs

tbn i have been quite tired lately mckenzie stopped sleeping though the night again a while ago so that could be contributing to it. So i am now resting on the sofa leaving the hoovering for another day lol thanks pheobe hope u r feeling a bit better


----------



## phoebe

ahh thats probably the answer then and dont forgrt the wedding planning is poss draining y too. well i deffo recommend resting as much as poss then. housework can chuffing wait lol, there are more important things in life:thumbup: i'm ok thanks lovey, hopefully over the worst xxx

will be right back,. got a hungry bubs awaiting me lol x


----------



## puppycat

:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0861.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## poppy666

Ugh dunno if i see anything, can you?? :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Whohoo :wave: hello DD's


----------



## coral11680

not sure I can see anything PC, can u irl?


----------



## puppycat

I dunno either, bestie def sees line on my smu cassette, pink too which is odd as frer more sensitive


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh just in time for the POAS squint :happydance: Hey PC, I think I see something? :loopy:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Tink, i guess i'll just have to wait it out x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

frustrating PC, sorry no caught up on other posts yet but scanned back and saw the other test, thinking i see something on that also so FX for you x

Ok, Lily asleep, fleas have gone *BANG* :haha: (I let of flea bombs today), food shopping done, n PG tips on the go :happydance: Gonna try see whats been going on, been having BnB withdrawal.

Oh Coral, can we do Friday? I have someone over for Coffee tomorrow morning so be better for me if you can make it x


----------



## babydream

It looks just as faint as the cassette, i really had to squint to see anything at all, but i think there is something there. It's very early anyway i hope it gets darker as the days go. xx

SB, don't know much about white blood cells but you look after yourself and stay away from sick people. Hope all be ok with other tests xx

Hey coral, hope Keira is well. Yeah, my car sign looks lush lol I found plenty of cool designs of all kind of stickers on ebay xx

Phoebe, wow little Flo is a good eater, have you thought of the hungry baby formula MC uses for Rhys? Hope all okay xx

Poppy how did the packing go? Korben dropped you phone in the toilet???? F***!!! 

Hey tink, how is going with Lily pie??? Fleas gone?? xx

I went to asda and had a look at the underwear section, finally found some proper well fitted shorts and i bought a bra...38E! WTF??? It's a sport bra and gives a good support but 38E?????????


----------



## laurah8279

Hey Tink! :hi: Hope you and your lil gal are good.

I have looked everywhere for comfy pants BD but I cannot find any suitable at all! I like the ones with no bands on the top so they dont dig in, the completely seam free ones which tend to come in a lycra lacey type. Not too comfy on the old tuppance though!! :haha:

PC, I don't know if I see anything or not? fx'd it gets darker :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol Babydream, join the big bazooka club :haha: I sport a 38E myself these days, when I met my husband I was a plesently curvy 34C. Fleas gone I think, no signs since bomb :happydance: Lilypie snuggled up asleep next to me, she's like a different baby these days now the reflux is under control. Loving having her, thanks so much for all the advice xxxx


----------



## poppy666

BD got huge jugglers :haha: 

Did a bit more packing and yes was washing my hair over bath with korben in with me, but forgot i put my mobile on toilet... notice korben had put his football down toilet so got that out and my phone was underneath it :cry:


----------



## coral11680

Tink, I can't do Friday so will have to make a day for next week aye? How was GOSH? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I got preggo pants from John Lewis, love them. Seem free shorties that are also cotton so healthy and comfy :haha: I'll see if I can find them ...


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Not a lot of range on the sizes here but they are so comfy https://www.johnlewis.com/26837/Product.aspx

Pops! :cry: oh no, was it an expensive one? do you have insurance? I bet your exhaused, I couldn't have moved heavilly pregnant :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Next was having a good maternity sale online.


----------



## babydream

Leave my :holly: alone :growlmad: tut tut :haha: It's embarrassingly huge!!!! I used to be a 34C then a 36C then 36DD and wow now here we come cow-feeling! 

Laura, these pants are really good, 95% cotton and 5% elastane shorts and they are comfy, finally! I bought the size16 though :blush: Couple of weeks ago i bought 100% cotton ones and now they fall off cause they stretched, really unattractive, i look like a man in them lol 

Tink, i'm glad Lily is better, hope she stays like this or get even better! xx


----------



## babydream

Oohh, those panties are nice tink. Mine are the same style and material but nice colours and a pack of 4 for £4! ner ner :haha:


----------



## poppy666

No wasnt expensive OH wont buy me one cos ive dropped my phone down toilet before when in doctors doing a urine sample to confirm i was pg with korben lol and dropped one in my morning coffee before that one, plus dropped one in the bath whilst leaning over forgetting it was in my shirt pocket :dohh:

Just drying it out and hoping it will work later.


----------



## babydream

Ugh popsy, very unlucky, you used get insurance for water damage, i always do, it happened to me too lol

Next door neighbour invited me for pancakes...see ya! lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Cow feeling, I'm there babydream :haha: x

Coral, okeys next week it is. I have nothing booked yet so you choose n let me know x


----------



## poppy666

Pancakes sound lovely nom nom want some now with banana's and chocolate Mmmmm


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mmmmm I want some too! FX it will be ok when its dried out Pops, someone once told me put it in a bag of rice? 

I prefur your bargain BD, I might have to go invest now :haha: there was nothing about when I looked in need of bigger pants. 

Was just browsing ebay for baby bargains n came accross this :haha: 

WTF : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200ml-fr...ds_Pumps_LE&hash=item43a9ff0abd#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## poppy666

OMG That must be a joke?? i seen some things in my time on ebay but? pmsl

Its in kitchen drying OH mentioned rice too... dried one out before and it was a Nokia so hopefully be ok.


----------



## puppycat

:saywhat:


----------



## babydream

Nom nom i'm sooo stuffed! lol 

WTH is that about on ebay?????? i thought it was not allowed in the UK. My mum gave my friend breastmilk when we were born but it was totally normal that time in Hungary, we even called each other milksisters lol I don't think i'd buy it just like this from ebay. 

chicken stir fry for dinner! yummy


----------



## phoebe

babydream said:


> It looks just as faint as the cassette, i really had to squint to see anything at all, but i think there is something there. It's very early anyway i hope it gets darker as the days go. xx
> 
> SB, don't know much about white blood cells but you look after yourself and stay away from sick people. Hope all be ok with other tests xx
> 
> Hey coral, hope Keira is well. Yeah, my car sign looks lush lol I found plenty of cool designs of all kind of stickers on ebay xx
> 
> Phoebe, wow little Flo is a good eater, have you thought of the hungry baby formula MC uses for Rhys? Hope all okay xx
> 
> Poppy how did the packing go? Korben dropped you phone in the toilet???? F***!!!
> 
> Hey tink, how is going with Lily pie??? Fleas gone?? xx
> 
> I went to asda and had a look at the underwear section, finally found some proper well fitted shorts and i bought a bra...38E! WTF??? It's a sport bra and gives a good support but 38E?????????

Hi Bd x
Have tried the hungry milk about 5 weeks ago. It really bunged Flo up poor thing, she didnt poop for 4 days, then when she had her 1st set of jabs she exploded at drs surgery!!!!:dohh::wacko::rofl::sick::rofl::dohh::wacko: there was carp everywhere!!!! Thankfully i has a spare outfit, honestly it looked like a scene out of a horror film. The M&B room was total; carnage:rofl::rofl::rofl:xxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Oh and dont worry about having huge:holly: mine went up to 44G!!!!!!:shock::shock::lol::lol::shock::shock: but then again i did have a mega bump too lol x


----------



## phoebe

puppycat said:


> :shrug:

I think i can possibly see something hun. Did u take test apart for a real good nosey??? xx


----------



## puppycat

phoebe said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> I think i can possibly see something hun. Did u take test apart for a real good nosey??? xxClick to expand...

I did but hubby was floating around so didn't get a good look, will be testing at 10.30pm, that'll be 4 hours hold but not with a FRER, saving that for FMU.

I definitely feel preggo though :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

:happydance::happydance: Good luck lovely, i really hope u are and can't wait to see ur next test xxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Phoebe!!! :wave: missed you hun, one handed here :rofl: x


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Phoebe!!! :wave: missed you hun, one handed here :rofl: x

Tinky!!!!:hi::howdy::hi:
I was doing that earlier lol, not easy is it??? Have missed u too hunny. Hows u and our Lily??? xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Not been able to do catch up post yet lol I need to hire a secratary :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

hey Phoebe and Tinky :hi:

PC what are you like:haha: maybe you should save the tests for tomorrow? Don't drink anything from now until tomorrow then your urine should be very concentrated?:thumbup:

Pheebs :rofl: at the explosion at the docs office, bet Flo felt better after that one though:haha:

Tink glad GOSH went well, hopefully good news when the results come in:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No pees me right off, i get so frustrated! then the comp bat just went :haha: gonna give up n pump Lilys milk instead I think. Yes I'm ok :)I'll do a catch up text during the night feed or something I think! Are you ok? I will read back, sure you have typed that already :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Loadsa :dust: for your test or test(s) PC, nunnites all :hugs: x


----------



## puppycat

Oops here they are...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0870.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## poppy666

If i dont zoom on piccy i see lines :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Yeh, fingers crossed it gets more obvious eh x


----------



## Regalpeas

uh oh looks like someone's preggy :happydance:


----------



## babydream

I still see a possible line on the cassette but the frer lines are always too thin, not a big fan. I'm on phone I'll check it out later on laptop. Promising! Eeeeeek


----------



## puppycat

Done a cassette this morning and i'd say tentative bfp but i can't upload. Who can i email??? Purleaseeeeee


----------



## babyhopes2010

i see lines.my email is [email protected] :)


----------



## laurah8279

Hi girls :hi:

Sorry for selfish post but I need some advice as I am worried...:cry:

I have a weird pulling sensation right at the bottom of my tummy, under my bump in the middle and my whole right leg is numb with pins and needles in my foot and an aching in my right butt cheek....Is this normal?!?!?!??!

Please help!!! 

xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

laurah8279 said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> Sorry for selfish post but I need some advice as I am worried...:cry:
> 
> I have a weird pulling sensation right at the bottom of my tummy, under my bump in the middle and my whole right leg is numb with pins and needles in my foot and an aching in my right butt cheek....Is this normal?!?!?!??!
> 
> Please help!!!
> 
> xx

yep normal babies prob on a nerve,baby moves and places go numb now:haha:
if u worried call midwife hun :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

35 week pot pic! i blurred out stretchies as there nasty :(

https://img262.imageshack.us/img262/5286/35wks.jpg

https://img257.imageshack.us/img257/9638/35wkbump.jpg


and 33 weeks

its seems to have dropped :wacko:

https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/2986/33bump.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## laurah8279

Thanks Babyhopes. My Mum just told me the same thing! She told me to rub and play around with my bump and try and get him to get his little ass off of whatever nerve he is jumping on! :haha:

Phew!! :thumbup:

PC, this is it!! Its your month hun!!! :flower:

xx


----------



## puppycat

babyhopes2010 said:


> i see lines.my email is [email protected] :)

Thank chick, sent. Off to SD, see you oon x


----------



## babyhopes2010

heres puppycat test
:)
 



Attached Files:







DING.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies :hi:

PC think I may see something:happydance: save that pee for the SD test:haha:

babyhopes lovely bump pics, not long now:happydance:

Laura, I'm not sure, sounds a bit like sciatic nerve pain? little baby is prob laying on it OUCH. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

pee on the sd i need to go shopping :haha:


----------



## babydream

Oh thanks God that you are off to SD Puppycat!!! That should make it easier, hurry up! xx

Laura, i agree with BH and your mum, baby must be sitting on a nerve, hope he'll move his little ass for the strokes lol 

Hope all DDs are well xxx

I need advice, serious advice!!! I managed to get back to sleep after my early rising but i just woke up for an awful thing. I heard my next door neighbour through the wall screaming and shouting and what it sounded like throwing and smashing stuff. She sounded mental! She has a few months old baby who was screaming too and the woman just kept shouting at her 'shut up shut up!' Poor little girl! things like this happened before but not this bad. I banged on the wall just to make her aware that i can hear what she's doing and i think she realized that she needs to calm down cause she went quiet but still heard her crying. I don't know these people they moved in a few months ago, i think it's a council flat. What the hell i should do? I'm worried about that child. I thought i could report it to socials or call the police as sounded like a domestic with a child in there. What would you do?????


----------



## coral11680

babyd thats so hard. Is that baby still crying now? I think maybe you should call social services, she may need help? God its a tough one isn't it. All you can do is call them and tell them what happened and hope they visit her, but I know thats hard to do when you have to live next door to them.:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls, got tests, am in town atm needing a wee. Will pop into my mums shop to poas as a have Laura with me x


----------



## laurah8279

Tough one Babyd. Have you tried talking to her? :shrug: I think we are too quick to judge these days but if you are not comfortable doing that, then maybe call Social services. I wouldnt call the police though, the poor woman might just be really struggling with looking after the little girl?

Just a thought x


----------



## laurah8279

PC, get POAS!!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

BD better to inform Social Services tbh you wouldnt want that child to be another sadistic in our society where neighbours heard the abuse but did nothing and the child died? :cry:

Laura your little one being a bugger :haha: very uncomfortable when they lying on nerves.

PC thank god your getting a SD now hurry lol

Coral you n keira well? :hugs:

Babyhopes lovely bump :happydance:

Nothing this end :shrug:


----------



## babydream

I agree poppy. I was gonna offer my help but what if she needs more than that and i'm wasting time and something will happen. Socials would tell me i should have called them straight away and not put my nose in it thinking i was God! Damn it!


----------



## pk2of8

Morning sweeties :hi: I can't be on long as have to get ready for work. But I wanted to pop on for a mo...

Pc, those tests are looking promising sweetie!! :happydance: I hope this is it for you hun!! :hugs:

Laura, I agree with the others...sounds like a pinched nerve...probably the baby laying funny but nothing serious. Just try to get him to move like your mom has said :thumbup:

Babyd, I tend to lean toward what laura said, but that's the counselor in me. Ive had several screaming episodes myself over the past couple of weeks :blush: with everything we've been going through. I'm sure the neighbors are totally convinced I'm mental now as well. :cry: you just never know what somebody is going through. Granted though, we always want the baby safe first too. :hugs:

Anyway, cd2 here. The cramps are practically unbearable and I'm still feeling very raw emotionally. My 10dpo FRER looks like pc's first FRER. A quick glance it looks neg but if you look closely you can just barely see a ghost of a line. But I looked last night at the FRER I took on mon and there is a DEFINITE line there. I looked at it at 3 mins, thought it was "bfn"... I was so devastated I put it away and didn't look at it again. I didn't test at all for an entire week between my beta and the FRER this past Monday so I believe it was a chemical and I caught the tail end of it on Monday. :cry::sad2: even dh can see the line, no problem. It brings a new dimension of sadness to this whole process, but also a tiny bit of hope. It's supposedly better to miscarry or have a chemical with ivf than a straight bfn, b/c it means your body will allow implantation. Better chance for success at some point. I don't know when I'll be able to stop grieving. I'm just so sad. Dh and I are trying to figure out what to do but we probably won't be able to make a decision until we meet with the doc again. Not til the 24th. That's so far away. :sad1:


----------



## Damita

awww pk :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

PC - go to get SD test..

10dpo temp has dropped :(


----------



## pk2of8

Don't lose hope damita. :hugs: how far of a drop and how long is your lp usually? A temp drop isn't always a bad thing....


----------



## Damita

it went to 36.74 - coverline 36.50.. my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d88dd

LP normally 14/15


----------



## poppy666

PK you need time to grieve sweetie so glad your appointment isnt till 24th gives you some time :hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Well you're still well above coverline sweetie and some fluctuation is normal :hugs: if you are preggo, your temp's not going to just keep rising indefinitely. And you're a bit early to start seeing a drop if your lp is typically 14/15, so try not to stress too much. Obviously I know how hard that is :kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

Poppy I'm so glad you finally found a bigger place and are moving. Terribly hard as preggo as you are though. Moving is exhausting just by itself...can't imagine doing it third tri pg!! You make dh and boys do most of the work!!! You should be lying about on the sofa cranking out orders like a queen! :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

damita the dip doesnt mean ur out look at my chart

https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/6923/charting.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## puppycat

Sorry girls, think it's BFN :cry:

Damita - temp drop = implant?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0886.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 17









IMAG0880.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## babyhopes2010

pc i see something on all so im not giving up on yeh :fool:


----------



## puppycat

Little tweak :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0880.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## coral11680

Damita that drop isn't much to worry about sweetie its still way above the coverline:hugs:

PK so sorry you are still so upset but its of course totaly understandable:hugs: Being a chemical is def a step forward in the right direction and hopefully you and dh will come to the decision thats right for you both:hugs: the 24th will be here before you know it x

Morning pops:hi: Keria and I are fine thanks, I know I'm biased but she's such a pleasure to be around :cloud9: x


----------



## coral11680

PC I think I may see lines, break the tests apart!


----------



## puppycat

I broke up the FMU test
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0888.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> Little tweak :shrug:

I see a line on FMU for def! :happydance:

Possibly a line on the bottom one too xx


----------



## babydream

Oh PC i can't see anything, sorry it might be just the banging headache a got from all this shit next door. I don't trust my eyesight atm. still fx for you xx

PK, it is understandable you will be grieving for a while but hope things will turn positive again once you talk to your doc. Thinking of you hunni xx

Hi coral, glad to hear Keira is being a very good girl :) xx


----------



## puppycat

IT's ok BD, I don't think I see it either :cry:


----------



## Damita

Sorry PC - I can't see any thing :( It is waaaaay to early though hun test on Saturday :hugs:


----------



## Damita

babyhopes2010 said:


> damita the dip doesnt mean ur out look at my chart
> 
> https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/6923/charting.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thank you for that :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Just found this online - 

Average Day Past Ovulation (DPO) for the first positive pregnancy test: 13.6 DPO
Average DPO for the first "false" negative test result: 10.3 DPO
Percentage of pregnancy charts with a positive test at 10 DPO: 10%


----------



## Damita

There you go PC - don't test early.. naughty girl!


----------



## babydream

You see, it is early. I got my def + on 14dpo but i didn't test earlier as i never thought i'd be preggo.


----------



## coral11680

PC not sure if i see anything either but still very early days :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

mine was bfn at 10dpo :)


----------



## puppycat

Well I've been a busy bee so not even thinking about it, spent 3.5hrs with my nan literally tearing my living room apart and cleaning every inch of it - had a wicked bad back and lots of pinchy feelings lower tum which makes me smile lol - i'm so sad :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

PC don't worry hun i never got even a hint of a line til 12dpo n even then it was faint, FX for you!
PK hugs for cd2 and the chemical sweetie, you are so strong and just know you will be a mummy again xx
Im just in took my mum for lunch and to the pictures to say thanks for all her help with the nursery. I will post pics once it is totally completed <3
Hope everyone else is well 
Away to cook tea xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all I have been looking on the mooncup website today I think I am going to order one but going to use it for AF, hoping it will work, going to buy size B though as I had a c-section before!! 

PC I hope u get a BFP soon 

BD hey how u?
Coral how are you and little Keria?
Tink hope u and Lilly are ok?
Mc and Rhys hop u ok too?

and Poppy and everyone else lol too many 

And a big thanks to Pheobe you helped loads yesterday I have relaxed and hospital can't be too concerned as they don't want me in until 6wks


----------



## phoebe

Your very welcome SB, didnt think i said anything of much use.but i am glad u are relaxing and taking things easier :hugs::flower:


----------



## skweek35

Hello DD's. 
I am so glad its Friday tomorrow!!! I really need the weekend after the week I've had!! 

So glad to see everyone is doing well

Sleepingbubs - I have a mooncup size B and love it!!! Was really easy to get used to using it. I only use tampons now if I am away. 

Damita - FXed you get your BFP in the next few days!!


----------



## babydream

Evening all, 

Hope all ok. I'm excited to see some bfp this weekend, Damita, PC and Caz!!

I'm glad you feel a bit more relaxed SB xx

Hi Skweek, sorry you had a tough week, hope you can enjoy the weekend x

I wasn't feeling well enough to do my night shift with a baby who was born yesterday, it would have been irresponsible to go. I felt very tired and shaky but i realized after that i haven't had my usual sugar intake today and i was a bit low. Had some chocolate pancakes and i feel better but still need a good night sleep. 

Jenny, i need to ask...How do you book the VIP tickets to see Breaking Dawn?????? xx


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I love my Mooncup too :D


----------



## poppy666

Heartburn from hell arghhhhh ffs :nope:


----------



## babydream

Glass of cold milk poppy, or i love liquid gaviscon. Tastes like shit but helps lol Oh, and i just read a piece of pineapple helps too xx


----------



## poppy666

Im eating rennies atm getting it every bloody night now, she's ment to be moving down but korben didnt till last minute either.. ohhh the joys. Getting punched down there she having a flipping party tonight in there :haha:


----------



## babydream

I've just read they do that when you eat something sugary lol Hope she'll give you a restful night though xx


----------



## babydream

I'm really tired now zzzzzzzzzzz night night pops xx


----------



## puppycat

Night BD :wave:

Just bought some home testing UTI kits from Amazon, I have a weird feeling down there and I hate going to the Drs.... pfffff


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning DD's :wave: just running off to docs, fed up with them giving nothing for Lilyannes constipation. She's such a happy baby now, only for it to get spoiled by the end of the week - Poo time, she crys the day before, and the day after going then is back to normal. I know some babies only poop once a week or so and thats normal, and it might be normal for her but she's so unhappy and it totally f**ks up her routine :cry: So anyway, I'm off to get something for it, I have app with the doc that lets me tell her what I want and she writes it out :haha: 

EPIC CATCH UP POST STILL COMING :rofl: x


----------



## poppy666

Awww bless her Tink would be so uncomfortable, just demand something off doc's get em told :haha:

Morning everyone hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Morning Tink and Pops,

Hope you get something to help Lilypie xx

I have a flippin cold. Not impressed!


----------



## babydream

Afternoon all,

Tink, that's awful for Lily hope you can get something for her constipation. xx

PC, hope your cold gets better or it may be your first symptom????? lol xx

Hope everyone is okay, very windy here today again. I had a very good meeting with the police this morning so fx they'll start some action and we sort the problems out. I also had to deal with my next door neighbour again...

I definitely don't want to make her sound like a bad person cause based on what i hear throught these paperthin walls she is very good with her daughter when she's calm and i hear her trying hard. So after i heard her struggling and shouting at the baby again this morning I called the local child protection team. I explained what i've been hearing, i told them that i don't think mum is a bad mum but seems to be struggling with PND and i think she needs help. I did ask if i could go over and offer my help to her and she said yes, absolutely, mum would probably be grateful for it but they will look into the situation and make sure the baby is okay. So just now i heard mum and baby outside and went to speak to her. First, i talked to her about her buggy how it seems to be a struggle to carry it up and down the stairs. Then i asked if she was ok as i hear her upset sometimes. she said it's been hard as her husband is doing this course for a forklift driver and she so used to having him around that she now struggles sometimes on her own. So i said whatever way i can help just let me know, come over for a cup of tea and a chat, drop the little one off for an hour or two at mine if she needs some time for herself to catch up on sleep or have a relaxing bath or we can even go for a walk together if she fancied that. She was very grateful so i hope i get a chance to help her some way. I called back child protection services and told them about my chat with mum. I don't know what else i could do. I was told by child protection services that if any time i hear anything really bad, not to go over but call there emergency line. I hope this will be sorted out and somehow we can all help her and she'd let us. The baby looked really cute and happily smiled at me. so fx things will get better.


----------



## Damita

I have a job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am now receptionist/admin/social networker for an estate agents :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Damita said:


> I have a job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am now receptionist/admin/social networker for an estate agents :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

yey for new job:happydance:


----------



## babydream

Congratulations Damita, well done hunni xxxxx


----------



## Damita

What a relief - I can stop stressing..


----------



## babydream

Damita, by murphy's law, you are going to get preggo now that you have a job hahahahaha Typical xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Congrats on the new job Damita 

BabyD i went on to the odeon cinema website and there was an option on there to book tickets for breaking dawn, can't wait!

Hope all is well in Ding Dong land. Afm i think i have a chest infection so going to the doctors at 4pm to see if i could have medication for it. Apart from the sore throat, terrible cough and yucky stuff that comes with the cough i feel ok lol Can't believe i am 21 weeks today, time seems to be going very fast xxx


----------



## poppy666

BD that was a good thing you did for your neighbour :hugs::hugs:

Damita congratz on the job, now lets see that bfp :winkwink::happydance::happydance:

Happy 21 weeks Jenny hope your cold goes soon :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

damita congrats on new job, i agree with the others, you will prob be preg now! lol :hugs:

sorry to hear that so many people are sick! i have been sick for about 10 days now and i think it is finally leaving. had a sore throat, headaches, lots of gooey throat-ness, the usual fun cold things. i was worried mila would get sick but.. hasnt? im glad though!

hope everyone is well i need to read back further. i have a 6 week pp appointment wednesday and then ill be allowed to exercise, drive, etc. and mila is doing well. shes in this stage where she just wants to look at faces and be talked to and it makes her smile :) we sit around and talk most of the day :) shes loving being on her belly lately too. she squirms around like a little worm. she will be crawling fast no doubt, she tries so hard that it makes her poop! lol

so was thinking, mila will be like 4 months old at christmas time, what kind of stuff should OH and i get her for christmas? we usually start our shopping this month, but we dont know what mila will be like by christmas and we dont know what 4 month olds do? :dohh: suggestions! maybe give suggestions for a 5-6 month old because dr said shes pretty far ahead for age.


----------



## poppy666

Lots of cuddly toys that make noises and light up.. we bought korben a Jumperoo at 4mths he loved it.


----------



## Hopes314

yes i was thinking about the jumperoo! but i think shes gonna end up getting it sooner shes so active. they look so fun! lol


----------



## poppy666

I put korben in it once he could hold his head up and put a cushion under his feet lol
 



Attached Files:







korben's 1st feed 012.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babydream

Bloody hell i've been to the loo for a pee for at least 30 times today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Welcome to my world, it gets worse :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Damita

Thanks everyone :)


----------



## skweek35

BD - good call on the neighbour - I hear PND can set in so easily and I understand how much she would appreciate the helping hand in her time of need. :hugs: 


Damita - congrats on the new job!! Exciting times for you!! :happydance: 

Clare and Poppy - 6 weeks to go!! phew - not long now!! Bet you cant wait to meet your little one!! 

Jenny - hope you are feeling better real soon!!! Happy 21 weeks!!

AFM - I cant wait for Monday as I get to see my doc again and hopefully get papers for more bloods!! Have so much to do this weekend that I am sure it will fly by really quickly!! 

Hope all DD's are well or on the mend!! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

*Cripes* (yes Coral :haha:)

Not got back here for more than 5 mins yet, I think I give up on catch up :rofl: Poor Lily pie not a happy snuggle bunny, didn't get anything for the constipation. Doc was in bad mood and seemed to view me as irratic mother, that's not happened since I had my first baby - yikes. Anyhow, I'm not being an overly worried mum, Lily has now stopped feeding almost completely again, is unhappy, and not passing very much urine at all. Still no poo yet, just a little overflow TMI. She has prescribed WATER :rofl: up yours G.P, don't you think I've tried water? FFS! Anyhow, apple puree today, and some more vasoline up the bot bot I think. Poor little lamb, every bloody weekend :cry: be back laters, hope your all ok x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and quickly, Babydream glad you were able to offer your help to this neighbour x

Hopes, I second the jumperoo, got Lily one already :rofl: she's a bit too small for it now but I expect she will love it pretty soon, i think its great. Lily (almost 4 months) loves mirrors, flashing lights, lamaze toys, and her little seat like a 'bumbo' x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

https://www.amazon.com/Lamaze-Bend-...5JRG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318064542&sr=8-1 

This one NEVER fails to quieten her down x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

cripes, see now I have started I feel I have to read back cause I'm leaving people out :hugs: sorry, I will later :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

RESULT! DH taken my daughter dancing, Lily has gone to sleep, littlest son happy playing games on the computer, middle son off for dancing somewhere else,and all I have to do is go pick up middle son in an hour ... :happydance: maybe I will get to catch up with you all for once :haha: Ok, gonna start reading back, this may take some time :haha: x


----------



## laurah8279

hey ding dongs :hi;

Congrats on new job Damita!!! hopefully a :bfp: is on the way too in that case, they say good luck comes in 3's :thumbup:

i was like that on thurs babyd, i think i must have wee'd about a million times !:haha:

tink, hope the doc sorted lily out :flower:

so the mw measured me and said i am measuring 27cm which is apparently ok. i had traces of blood and protein in my urine sample so i have to give them another urine sample monday morn to send off to be tested. hope everything will be ok :shrug:

i was in absolute agony yest with my hip but i had cleaned the house from top to bottom so i had prob over exerted myself. 

i also had to have the flu jab, no side effects as yet to speak of except i was super tired yesterday and felt sick but fine today.

good luck pc and damita on testing this wknd!!!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## coral11680

*cripes*:haha:

Tink, stupid doc! I think some prune juice mixed with boiled water might help? In the states you can get prunes in babys 1st food jars, haven't seen them here though? My kids loved them and always help moved things along:winkwink:
Also where did you end up getting the jumperoo Tink? Amazon? I need one for Keira, soon, she is getting bored with her few toys she has. 

Just a quicky as my new side by side fridge freezer just arrived:happydance: 
Also I need to stay away from ebay, been buying too many clothes for Keira:dohh: I got this for halloween though, its so cute
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110753699175?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220869793814?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
xx


----------



## puppycat

Cripes Tink, how many sprogs do you have?? Lol

Had a huge wave of nausea over lunch, couldn't finish my food, was only grilled chicken and cous cous, not exactly nausea inducing :sick:


----------



## skweek35

:wave: DD's 

Tinks - hope you had a really relaxing day!! 

Laura - FXed for the blood test results! Hope its all clear this time round. 

Coral - that halloween outfit is just too cute for words!! please post a pick of Kiera in the outfit! 

Oh puppycat - Lets hope it wasnt just a bit of a dodgy tummy. When are you due to test?


----------



## puppycat

I have already tested :blush: but am none the wiser!


----------



## phoebe

Blimey it oh so quiet shhh shhh sshhhhhhhhhh, its oh so still lol xxxx
Greetings and warm salutations all xxxxxx
:hi::hi::hi::hi::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

i think i have hemorrhoids! from trying to push mila out for 3 hours and then the continued constipation. what do i do thats ok for breastfeeding!?


----------



## Hopes314

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Oh and quickly, Babydream glad you were able to offer your help to this neighbour x
> 
> Hopes, I second the jumperoo, got Lily one already :rofl: she's a bit too small for it now but I expect she will love it pretty soon, i think its great. Lily (almost 4 months) loves mirrors, flashing lights, lamaze toys, and her little seat like a 'bumbo' x

tink i cant believe lily is almost 4 months, i seem to have forgotten shes that old already!! and i cant believe drs wont help lily poop better! i feel like theyve really left you on your own for this. good thing you are so strong, i know i couldnt handle some of the things you have to go through tink. lily is lucky she has you :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

phoebe said:


> Blimey it oh so quiet shhh shhh sshhhhhhhhhh, its oh so still lol xxxx
> Greetings and warm salutations all xxxxxx
> :hi::hi::hi::hi::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## skweek35

puppycat said:


> I have already tested :blush: but am none the wiser!

Oh no!! 
When is :witch: due?


----------



## babydream

Hello girls,

Where are the bfps????????????? PC? Damita? Caz? Lets see those tests!!

Tink, your doc is an arse...Yeah, you can try prune juice in water or just put some vaseline on cotton bud and poke her a bit gently then move her around a bit for a couple of minutes, that usually does the trick i bet she'll explode lol She must be very uncomfortable poor little princess xx

Laura, sorry your hips are sore, try to relax hunni and don't do too much at once. You don't need to clean the whole flat in one go, do it one room a day. Take care of yourself hunni, you don't want to make it worse. xx

Hey coral, cute stuff lol I'm so tempted to go on ebay, i'm kind of glad i don't know the sex of the baby yet i would have spent dh's wages lol 

Hope all DD's okay xx

I've been in London all day setting up my sister's new rented studio flat, i really enjoyed it i want to decorate my flat and the nursery. I want everything purple lol No idea what's with me and purple lately pmsl. Scan on Monday at 9am, very excited and nervous, i'm hoping to find out if we are team pink or blue. I have a feeling pink. I just neeeeeeeeeeed to know, i'm gonna throw a hissy fit for the sonographer! xxxxx


----------



## skweek35

Hey Babydream, I so hope you find out too!! Cant wait to hear on Monday! 
Then let the nursery decorating begin!! dont forget to take loads of piccies!! We all want to see! I am sooo excited for you!!


----------



## coral11680

Evening girlies :howdy:

Pc have u tested again? :dust:

Laura hope the blood and protein is nothing:hugs:

Skweek, hi Hun hows things, I will take a pic of Keira dressed up don't u worry!:haha:

Babyd only 2 more sleeps!:happydance: I'm excited to find out also. Then u can let loose on eBay!:haha: I'm glad u spoke to the lady next door and offered your help, what a great neighbour you are:hugs: hopefully she will take u up on your offer when she's overwhelmed.

Hey pheebs, how's u and lovely Flo?:hugs:

Hopes so happy mila is getting over the colic and making you smile :awww: 

Damita congrats on the job, when are u testing. Again? X

PK thinking of u hunnie:hugs: x

Hi all other ding dongs tink, mc, poppy, Jenny, SB, baby hopes, and anyone I may have missed.


----------



## babydream

Thanks skweek, I'll be very disappointed if i can't find out, i think i'll be moaning to dh for a private scan. As soon as i find out i'm buying pink or blue, i feel the urge lol


----------



## babydream

I also hope my neighbour would let me help Coral, i'm just afraid that when SS come around the check on her she'll know it was me and will want to kill me! :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Grrrrrrrr never got my BnB time AGAIN! 

Oh well, at least I have good news to report, the Lilypie EXPLODED! :rofl: bless her, seems the apple puree helped :) She's started drinking her milk again and is asleep, Phew!!! :haha: 

PC, so another feint line again? where's our piccy! :growlmad: :haha: FX the next is a BLAZING BFP. Oh and I have 5 kids :rofl: see avatar :haha: I was one of the gready TTCers in the begining :) BUT Lilyanne is mine and DH's only child together, that's why we ached for a baby so bad. She's our little 'full stop' :haha: x


----------



## Hopes314

babydream, if she was being as lound and hysterical as you were describing, someone else could have heard too so maybe it wont be so obvious that it was you. either way you did the right thing, if something happened to the child because you hadnt spoken up youd never forgive yourself!


----------



## Hopes314

tink glad lily "exploded" :rofl: hopefully you found the cure!


----------



## coral11680

Phew glad lily exploded:haha: bet she feels more comfy now. X


----------



## coral11680

Babyd I agree with hopes, she won't know it was you and you did the right thing :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Where did all the posts come from :rofl: Think my page got stuck or something :haha: 

Babydream, so very very excited for your scan, I'm thinking pink also :winkwink: yes tried the cotton bud n vasoline anal wink :rofl: I was just about to go to the chemists for some Glycerol to put up there when she went red in the face and Voila! :haha: thanks for the advice though, you know your stuff! x

Hopes, do you have Anusol? :haha: cripes what a name for a med. That's fine in pregnancy and breastfeeding. Ouchy! :hugs: and I also forget Lily is nearly 4 months also :haha: x

Phoebe!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: x

Hey Skweek! :wave:

Coralista, I got it from mothercare. I do everything, just do a Google shopping search for the lowest price seller and print out a copy of the webpage and write down the address. Take it to mothercare and they will price match it. I do it cause that way I have somewhere to go back to that I know will always address any problems/refund etc etc x


----------



## skweek35

Tinks - so glad Lily is feeling a load lighter - :haha: 
that really made me laugh - remembering when my god-son was constipated . My best friend came round to visit and was complaining about him being constipated. Next thing I start smelling something - we waited about 10 minutes and I decided to do the god-mother thing and change his nappy!! Well lets just say it came and came and came and came and came oh and more again!!! Everytime I moved the nappy more came out!! 
I could hardly believe so much c*** could come out of such a small person!!! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: loving the singing Phoebles! 

and so peaceful until ....

DU DUD DU DUR! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: skweek, that's exactly what happens each week. But she needs help to pass it fully once it comes. We have to lay her on her mat, and raise her legs agaist her chest. Its like a whippy ice cream machine :haha: You lift, the poop curls out :rofl: ewwwwwwww 

So you got well and truly 'christened' back by your God son then :rofl: xxxxxx


----------



## skweek35

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :haha: skweek, that's exactly what happens each week. But she needs help to pass it fully once it comes. We have to lay her on her mat, and raise her legs agaist her chest. Its like a whippy ice cream machine :haha: You lift, the poop curls out :rofl: ewwwwwwww
> 
> So you got well and truly 'christened' back by your God son then :rofl: xxxxxx

:haha: I surely did!!! Love the whippy ice cream machine analogy!! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Hopes314

skweek35 said:


> Tinks - so glad Lily is feeling a load lighter - :haha:
> that really made me laugh - remembering when my god-son was constipated . My best friend came round to visit and was complaining about him being constipated. Next thing I start smelling something - we waited about 10 minutes and I decided to do the god-mother thing and change his nappy!! Well lets just say it came and came and came and came and came oh and more again!!! Everytime I moved the nappy more came out!!
> I could hardly believe so much c*** could come out of such a small person!!! :haha:

:rofl: mila doesnt get constipated but.. she always seems to have this same situation where it just keeps coming! i swear it just seeps out of her. i could change her diaper every 5 minutes and there will always be at least a little spot of poop! and when im changing her it just keeps coming out. shes some sort of pooping machine! tink sorry i couldnt share some of mila's poopy-ness with lily because we have more than enough here to go around lol. and then about twice a day are the bigggg poops that sound like explosions when shes pooping and then i have to change her right away or else face the consequences of her whole bottom being covered in runny poo mess! 

forgot to tell you guys, i have conquered the diaper rash! the key is.. changing her every 2 minutes :rofl: and using the expensive pampers with the netting inside to keep the poo off her bum. and not wiping, just dabbing with the wet wipes, and then dabbing with toilet paper to make everything completely dry, then applying a thick layer of maximum strength desitin. i went though 100 diapers in a week! changing her has become some sort of weird science.


----------



## coral11680

Oh yes I've used the old cotton bud and Vaseline trick with all my kids when they were newborns:winkwink::haha:

Thanks for the advice tink, nowhere seems to have it cheap at the moment though?:shrug: How much did u pay in the end?


----------



## babydream

Whippy ice cream machine :haha::rofl::rofl: I know exactly what you mean lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:rofl: gonna start calling her Missy Whippy :rofl:

Coral, cheapest I can see now is this one: https://www.macklingtons.co.uk/fish...tm_medium=base&utm_campaign=01 Oct 2011 02:06
defo worth the money I think. I am continually naughty on ebay, LOVE the little witch suit :awww: how cute x

Hopes, I'm gonna say the same thing to you, its a good gob she has you as her mum! Your doing a fab job, and was just the one to solve the nappy scenareo :rofl: 

It seems we have a poo/anus theme going down on the DD thread tonight :haha: anyone else got some anal news? :rofl: x


----------



## skweek35

:blush:HHmmm I was just wondering if the earbud and vaseline trick will work on adults too?:blush:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i got piles too i think, well its bumpy done there :blush: dunno what they gonna look like whilst pushing :dohh:


----------



## babydream

Well, i'm not constipated but sometimes a feel some really sharp stabbing pain in my anus lol


----------



## coral11680

Thanks tink x


----------



## puppycat

Hey girls,

Hopes glad you got Mila's bum better now, it's awful when they're sore. Laura is atm and won't let me change her, we have to pin her down. Bless.

Tink you are so good with words.... Lol

I am on my phone atm so can't put a pic up but if you go to the preggo test section of bnb my threads called 'anyone familiar with cassettes' or some such x


----------



## Hopes314

:rofl: bum talk


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: babydream, I have that sometimes also! :haha: I think its firm stool pushing on nerves :rofl: x

Poppy / Poopy :rofl: can't be worse than me, I had a bulging vein in that region to add insult to the scene :haha: x

Can't stay awake any longer, now Lily has finally passed her load I'm hopefully gonna get some sleep again - looking hopeful, she's been down since 7 and not woken :) x


----------



## poppy666

:haha: just gonna tell everyone not to look down there, buy some of that anasol thingy, nite Tink sleep well :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

I think I will be joining Tink in Club Snooze!!! Sounds like a brill idea!! 

Will try catch up with everyone again tomorrow. 
2 more sleeps to my doc's appointment!! yay


----------



## Damita

:bfn: :cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Damita said:


> :bfn: :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :haha: loving the singing Phoebles!
> 
> and so peaceful until ....
> 
> DU DUD DU DUR! :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Sorry af got you PC and sorry for the bfn Damita *hugs*

Hope all my othe dd's are ok xxx

Im just away to get ready for work, boooooo!!! xxx


----------



## phoebe

Damita said:


> :bfn: :cry:

I am so sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> :bfn: :cry:

Awww sweetie so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Damita said:


> :bfn: :cry:

:cry: So sorry for th bfn!! :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

:wave: DD's 
I've just got back from an exercise session with my mom!! I so needed it! I landed up jogging most of the way to my mom's place. We then set of for a (brisk)walk. Then again jogged most of the route back home again!! I am absolutely knackered!!! I could easily curl up and sleep but I have way too much school work that is still waiting for me to sort out!! 
So will sit down and attempt to make a dent in the pile of work!! 

Hope you are all having a really good Sunday!


----------



## puppycat

Hey girls, AF got me last night which made my lp 12days. 2 days less than is 'me' so i'll be off to docs this week for tests etc.


----------



## Damita

:hugs: PC, hope the doctor can help...

Oh I feel like I will never get pregnant not even clomid is going to get me pregnant :(


----------



## puppycat

I know how you feel hun. I feel bad because i obviously have Laura but i'm wondering now if maybe something is wrong. :hugs: to you hun, at least you have clomid and a diagnosis now, the wondering must've been hard before xx


----------



## coral11680

sorry for :bfn: damita :hug:

Sorry af got you PC :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Just checked your tickers and you've been TTC 2months longer than me. Sucks huh x


----------



## skweek35

puppycat said:


> Hey girls, AF got me last night which made my lp 12days. 2 days less than is 'me' so i'll be off to docs this week for tests etc.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
You and me too! I'm seeing my doctor tomorrow evening. Hopefully get papers to get bloods done - again!!! 

Hang in there hun. 
Let us know what the doc says 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Damita

puppycat said:


> I know how you feel hun. I feel bad because i obviously have Laura but i'm wondering now if maybe something is wrong. :hugs: to you hun, at least you have clomid and a diagnosis now, the wondering must've been hard before xx

Yeah very true.. are you going to the docs? I just keep wondering that because I have PCOS this isn't going to work and I'll never have that baby, feeling pretty shitty today :cry:


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> Hey girls, AF got me last night which made my lp 12days. 2 days less than is 'me' so i'll be off to docs this week for tests etc.

Hugs for you too PC :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

PCOS is perfectly manageable hun, once they know they can help, it's the not knowing with PCOS that's the problem. My friend was TTC for 9 years with her partner but was told the had endometriosis and PCOS and would never conceive. She now has 2 boys xx


----------



## skweek35

Damita said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel hun. I feel bad because i obviously have Laura but i'm wondering now if maybe something is wrong. :hugs: to you hun, at least you have clomid and a diagnosis now, the wondering must've been hard before xx
> 
> Yeah very true.. are you going to the docs? I just keep wondering that because I have PCOS this isn't going to work and I'll never have that baby, feeling pretty shitty today :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 
Hang in there hun. I have loads of friends and family who have PCOS and have successfully fallen pregnant and then carried full term and delivered happy healthy babies!! 
One friend found out that she doesnt OV naturally AT ALL. The docs where able to help her and she is now about to give birth! 
There is always help out there for us who have PCOS. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 
If the clomid doesnt work there is always something else out the the docs can do to help with OV and making the lil bean stick!! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

puppycat said:


> PCOS is perfectly manageable hun, once they know they can help, it's the not knowing with PCOS that's the problem. My friend was TTC for 9 years with her partner but was told the had endometriosis and PCOS and would never conceive. She now has 2 boys xx

Another friend of mine also had PCOS and endo. She was offered IVF - she got her BFP and now has triplets - identical twin boys and a girl from 1st session of IVF!!


----------



## puppycat

That's amazing! The crazy thing is my friend got pregnant NATURALLY!!!

it wasn't without problem, she had a lot of losses but those boys are gorgeous and perfectly healthy.


----------



## Damita

skweek35 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel hun. I feel bad because i obviously have Laura but i'm wondering now if maybe something is wrong. :hugs: to you hun, at least you have clomid and a diagnosis now, the wondering must've been hard before xx
> 
> Yeah very true.. are you going to the docs? I just keep wondering that because I have PCOS this isn't going to work and I'll never have that baby, feeling pretty shitty today :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Hang in there hun. I have loads of friends and family who have PCOS and have successfully fallen pregnant and then carried full term and delivered happy healthy babies!!
> One friend found out that she doesnt OV naturally AT ALL. The docs where able to help her and she is now about to give birth!
> There is always help out there for us who have PCOS.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> If the clomid doesnt work there is always something else out the the docs can do to help with OV and making the lil bean stick!!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs: :hugs: just feel like my whole life is about TTC and it is never ending..


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well my cousins baby is home now her a pic of my son and mya x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0014.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## skweek35

Damita said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel hun. I feel bad because i obviously have Laura but i'm wondering now if maybe something is wrong. :hugs: to you hun, at least you have clomid and a diagnosis now, the wondering must've been hard before xx
> 
> Yeah very true.. are you going to the docs? I just keep wondering that because I have PCOS this isn't going to work and I'll never have that baby, feeling pretty shitty today :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Hang in there hun. I have loads of friends and family who have PCOS and have successfully fallen pregnant and then carried full term and delivered happy healthy babies!!
> One friend found out that she doesnt OV naturally AT ALL. The docs where able to help her and she is now about to give birth!
> There is always help out there for us who have PCOS.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> If the clomid doesnt work there is always something else out the the docs can do to help with OV and making the lil bean stick!!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: :hugs: just feel like my whole life is about TTC and it is never ending..Click to expand...

I so know and understand how you feel. 
I am now 35 - 36 next Feb and starting to feel like it will just never happen for me! 
I met my OH really late in life - I was 32 when we met and have only now started to settle down. He would ideally like to be married first - but I told him as he took so long to ask me to move in and marry him, he is leaving little options right now. 
His sister just had her first - and seems like will be her only child - back in March. She has just turned 40 in Feb - so there is always a chance we could get our little bundles of joy! 
As long as we havent been through The Change there is always a chance we could have a baby. 
Hang in there! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Caz - she is so tiny and absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## babydream

Evening girls,

So sorry for af PC and for bfn Damita. Hang in there, hope you both get some help from the docs. :hugs:

Skweek, sounds like you had a great day of excercise, i miss running and zumba xx

Poppy, 5days till you move you lucky cow lol I want to move toooooooo!!!! xx

Jenny, don't work too hard hunni, let others do the work lol xx

Caz, Mya is tiny and gorgeous, awwwwww What about your af/bfp? Did i miss that post? 

Hope everyone is having a nice sunday...DH and I slept really late and stayed in bed till 1.30pm watching old episodes of Celebrity Juice on youtube lol Bonkers we are! We also listened to the baby's hb and it was faster than the usual 150-155bpm now it was 160-165. Is that ok???? :shrug: I made the best meal today, mmmmm...Breaded turkey escalops with boiled new potatos turned over in olive oil with onion and parsley + salad. I feel soooooo satisfied!!! :winkwink: I can't wait for my scan tomorrow i can't believe i made it halfway already but i guess the next half will feel bloody long!! lol xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

BD when i first started hearing my lo heartbeat it use to be near 180 now dropped to 145-150, it be fine xx


----------



## coral11680

poppy not long til the move, it will be hard work but so worth it :yipee:

BD so excited for your scan :yipee: what time is it? Will have to check on for results! I'm sure HB is fine, I think that when the baby is awake and active it tends to be a bit faster than when they are asleep. x

I had a lovely roast chicken dinner with roast potatoes, brocolli, mashed sweet potatoes, stuffing, yorkshire puddings and gravy! I'm so full now! I've been trying to do WW and have lost about 5 pounds since starting so I'm hoping to carry on. I only had toast and 2 boiled eggs for breakfast, skipped lunch so I could eat more for dinner! :haha:


----------



## babydream

It's at 9am coral, i'll definitely post the news asap xx You made me hungry again! DH is laughing at me that i eat non fecking stop lol xx


----------



## poppy666

Good luck with the scan sweetie hope :baby: behaves his/her self :haha: im guessing boy x Happy 20wks :0)

Thanks Coral, im shattered now god help me friday :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hi all 

BD - congrats on getting to the 20 week mark!! So excited for you - cant wait to hear news tomorrow! 

Coral - I have just started making the weight watchers butternut squash soup! just waiting for it to cool down a bit so I can blitz half of it! I usually keep half un-blitz to put over pasta with a sprinkling of cheese! Its really yummy!! 
Congrats on loosing the 5 lbs! 2 more lbs till your 1st silver 7!! 

All that talk of food made me really hungry again - might have some of the roast veg when its cooled down a bit!!

Hope you all have a great week!!


----------



## babydream

That's interesting poppy, most of the people guessed girl and i have a feeling it's a girl but maybe we're all wrong and just because i settled on girl and have the name and i'm all prepared for the news, it's gonna be a boy! lol So no name and will be very weird, but of course we really don't mind at all xx


----------



## coral11680

Yes happy 20 weeks bd:happydance: post ASAP tomorrow. Can u do it from your phone!?:haha:

Poppy you poor thing. Get all your sons to do all the work, u should just sit and direct!:haha: seriously, don't over do it, u might go into labour!

Skweek, hey hunnie. I dont go to WW I'm just doing it myself at home. I have an app on my phone that helps keep track of points and let's me scan foods to find out their point value. So s it correct u have an extra 49 points a week? Seems so much? I haven't used most of them:shrug: x


----------



## coral11680

I think :pink: bd not sure why though. X


----------



## poppy666

Well one son always out and is useless when it comes to helping and Gage starts a new chef job down manchester tomoz and moving down there cos that restaurant didnt do well, so on my todd till OH comes home Thurseday, plus korben being a little bugger today arghhhh :dohh: Will get by


----------



## coral11680

Oh no big :hugs: popsy x


----------



## babydream

Bloody hell pops you doing everything on your own????? that's not fair and unacceptable! You can seriously hurt yourself lifting boxes and such, be careful chick! xx

I'm sure if i have any news coral, i'll be on my phone while dh drives me home lol xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey DD's!!! :wave: just edited siggy now gonna find out what you have been up too x


----------



## poppy666

Love the new siggy Tink :thumbup:

BD im packing boxes and leaving them where i pack them pmsl they all over house, but no not lifting the heavy one's :hugs: boys will move some when they fall over them and OH will move them Thurseday.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Damita, really sad for you honey, I so want your TTC journey to be over :hugs: But lots and lots of people find the Clomid takes a cycle or two to be effective :hugs: Don't know what else to say, a BFN is shattering after just one or two failed cycles let alone everything you have been through. I so hope you don't have to go through this again :hugs: x

Puppycat, same goes for you, and I hope you can get the support of your G.P. I hope your ok :hugs: so shattering going back to square one each month x

Coralista, I lost 3lb last week, weigh in tomorrow but I don't think its gonna be good :haha: I have comfort ate this past few days as I've been so tired and stressed with the 'Poo issue' :haha: x

Poppy, I really feel for you doing this alone, you really must get some help. You can't be doing it all alone with a toddler to contend with! isn't there someone who could come help? x

Babydream, BEYOND EXCITED for you scan :happydance: yes make sure you post ASAP, gonna lurk for you :) x

Skweek, hey honey, you off to docs tomorrow? Hope it goes ok, report back x

Hoping everyone else is good! Shattered here still. Wish Lily would just breastfeed, its hard going pumping :cry: I don't mean to moan but I also feed quite sad over it really. Would have been nice to nurse her a bit longer, I wasn't ready to stop! Ah well, maybe try again this week, but previous attempts have failed miserably she just screams :haha: might be the size of my bazookas. She's like "get that massive boob outta my face!" :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah but I bet your leaning over to pack the box's right?! naughty Poppy :haha: I guess if you have no choice you just get on with it, that's being mummy right?! I do it all the time, never practice what I preach. I'll just shut up now (with my bad back from sorting out the loft and the carrying and juggling Lily over the weekend :haha:) x


----------



## puppycat

Pretty sig Tink.

Am sat on the sofa doing Pops cardi, got it wrong so had to pull it apart and start halfway grrrr! Jeff snuggled on my shoulder and i need a wee, too scared to take him incase he falls in :haha:


----------



## babydream

Lovely siggy Tink! xx

PC, i should start knitting too but i never get around to do it :/

Gosh! This hot choco made me really really sleepy, better sign off and get ready for bed. I can't believe i have to drink a pint and a half early in the morning, yuk. Anyway, i'll let you know whatever happens. night night xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hey tink :hi: love the siggy:thumbup: I feel bad that lily won't breastfeed for you, you never know though she might take to it again. I hope so. X

Poppy, please don't overdo it, but like tink said us mums just get on with it most times because it needs to be done. Do the minimal though please hun:hugs:

Pc don't drop poor jeff in the Loo :rofl:

Bd I never drank for my 20 week scan just didnt empty your bladder in th enour before the scan. If I were u I'd get up and have a wee first thing, then have my tea or whatever then don't pee again til after the scan x


----------



## poppy666

Im resting now with a nice milky coffee, yeah your right us mum's never listen and get on with it :haha: but not over doing it now cos when i rest she's going mad in here and hurting my cervix so rang OH to tell him to try get an early finish Thurseday as im struggling.

BD Coral right i never drank either just held my bladder.


----------



## babydream

Morning, I hardly slept last night bloody hell I feel and look like a zombie! It's 8am having my porridge with strawberries and bananas and a tea and I'll take a bottle of water with me to keep sipping. I have a stupid question (warning! TMI) How the he'll do you have a bowel movement without having a wee???? Anyway, ve back as soon as I'm done with the scan xxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Lol i don't think it's possible to do one withought the other :haha:
Can't wait to hear. I'm gonna say blue x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Scan Day!​
:serenade: &#9835; What's your flava? :pink:? (Oooh!) Tell me what's your flava :blue:? (Oooh!)&#9835; :serenade:​


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwwww bd i say team :blue: :)

35 FRICKIN WEEKS POPPY! WOW THIS FEELS LIKE A MILESTONE :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

BD did you manage to Poop n not wee? :haha: It can be done with some very carefull pelvic floor control :haha: I couldn't have managed it preggo though :) Looking forward to your update.

PC, Morning :wave: x

Coralista, I'm frightened to weigh myself :haha: eaaaaak. I'll try Lily again but I'm not holding out much hope, its hard enough to get her to take a blooming bottle! I really think the poor thing just hates feeding full stop. Maybe she will be happier once we start solids, not so hard to eat and breathe when your just taking mouthfulls on a spoon. Just trying to decided when to start, think I'm gonna leave it a few weeks if her weight gain is gonna be as slow as I'm fearing. Last week she didn't put on any weight at all, and she ate better then than she did this week! Trouble is any food I give will mean less calories and more chance of constipation. Although, she may drink her normal load of milk despite the solids and it will be added calories which will do her good. I dunno :haha: think I'll just wait till our next appointment at GOSH. Loving my highchair though! https://www.mothercare.com/Fisher-Price-Petals-Healthy-Chair-94-99/dp/B005LU8LA0 I ended up getting the display model at mothercare cause they have stopped stocking it for £30 :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Stalking :) Ooooooooh I Spy BabyDream :happydance: x


----------



## babydream

Well, I have to sit outside and drink more for water and walk around as we couldn't check the placenta properly. She would not give it away, very careful about not using he/she but we saw something pointing upward between the legs. I'll try to peak more when we are back in in about 20mins. Can't bloody wait!!! But most importantly all measurements are fine xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

DEMAND TO KNOW THE SEX!!!! :rofl: glad its all going well, see you back soon :) x


----------



## coral11680

oh no BD, hope you find out one way or the other!! Tell her to show you and let you decide!:haha:

Tink, love the highchair! very girly!:winkwink:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hwy all hope u are all ok haven't read back yet but hopefully will soon

Had my hen night on Saturday had so much fun  (second photo is me and my mum  )

Also went to London yesterday to Lords for the Archery test event womans final which was really good

Waiting for a phone call from my consultant as I may need another blood test before I go on honeymoon cos of low wbc as if I get an infection I have to get antibiotics straight away! Got an appointment at hospital hematology dept in November for tests to c why got low white blood count :-(
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0201.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 5









CIMG0155.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydream

Ok, i didn't get any wiser when we went in again. She quickly looked at placenta which was fine. She gave us a picture but she apologized as it's not really good and didn't want us to pay for it. Baby was in a weird position, face down, i'll upload it soon. Baby looked like a boy, we saw the nub pointing straight upward but the sonographer wouldn't confirm it so who knows! Baby is head down legs at my ribs at the right side. It was lying sideway with both hands under the face just as daddy sleeps lol Might have been sleeping, didn't move as much. Heart was beating very nicely. DH agreed to a private scan so i'm going to book one now! Wooohoooo xxxxxxxxx

SB, seems like you had a lovely time xx looking good, hope all goes well with consultant. xx


----------



## poppy666

*HAPPY 35 WEEKS BABYHOPES * Feel like ive been PG forever.

BD im still thinking *blueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee *

Tink nice high chair :hugs:

SB glad you enjoyed your hen night lovely, fx'd everything ok with your next bloods :hugs::hugs:

afm nothing much, but omg im SICK of peeing in the middle of the night, between 12.30am-8am i went 11 fecking times 11 :growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah BD get one for tomorrow suspense killing me :haha:


----------



## coral11680

SB glad you had a fun hen night!

BD def sounds like a boy to me. You wouldn't see anything in between the legs at this stage if it was a girl! I'm excited for your private scan. Like Poppy said give them a call you might get in tomorrow!:happydance: or even later today!:haha:

Poppy, bloody hell 11 times!:wacko: you dont have a water infection do you?:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I know!!! worse night ive had, dont feel like i got an infection apart from thrush again :dohh: will drink plenty of water just in case.


----------



## babydream




----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooooooo im deffo gonna say boy :yipee::yipee:


----------



## babydream

scan is booked for tomorrow evening 7.45!!!!!! Eeeeeeek, i'm pretty sure it's a boy but i want confirmation! xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Excited, pretty sure boy too if thats his tinkle sticking up :haha: think if you post that they all say boy in 2nd tri


----------



## babydream

Oh i'll do that now!!!!! I'm curious what they'll say lol


----------



## laurah8279

Hey all Ding Dongs! :hi:

I thought girl originally Babyd but after seeing that scan piccy at 20 wks I might change my guess to :blue: still got a funny feeling you are having a :pink: though for some reason!

Sorry on :bfn: Damita :hugs::hugs:

Hope all you other Ding Dongs are good :thumbup:

I have been in agony all wknd with my hip and my muscles in general but apparently the side effects of the flu jab is aching muscles so mgiht just have been that. 

Rob took my urine sample to docs this morn to be sent off, shud get results back in a weeks time, keep your fx'd for me girls...

Avatar pic is from Friday, 25 weeks. My bump measures 27cm curerntly, 2cm above what I should be. I don't think he will wait until 20th Jan to arrive if he carries on growing at this rate!! Could end up with a Crimbo baby!!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: I'll be the spanner in the works, I still think its a girl but that might just be me being stubborn :rofl: Glad you have a gender scan booked BD, I loved mine. It was great just to bond with Lily without pressure to check everything :happydance: I cried! Loving the picture, took me a min to figure it but its so cute the way its curled up all snug :) So happy for you again BD, makes it all the more real again at scan time right? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Laura! :wave: I really feel for you with the pain, I remember it so well :hugs: Might be worth considering having a small amount of Co-codamol, even if its just at night to help you get a comfortable nights sleep. I was on high strength co-codamol 4 times a day for most of my pregnancy x

Got the Virgin Media engineers coming today to sort out my box, keeps freezing and mucking me about! means I have had to clear out 'The Corner of dust bunnies n leads galore' :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Loving my BnB time again :) missed it! Nice to have my little Lilyanne back to her happy self, wonder how long it will last? prob till Friday when the blooming poop has built up again! :growlmad: think I'll text the specialist CF nurse and see if she can get the docs to do something x


----------



## puppycat

That's a good idea Tink, maybe she can get the Dr to prescribe something. They must know about CF babies and the side effects. Some Drs really cheese me off. Goodness help my Dr if he doesn't do what i want today! Grrrrrr lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hope you get some joy with your G.P Puppycat, what times the appointment?


----------



## coral11680

BD ooo exciting :happydance: look forward to those pics. I say :blue: now if you seen something between the legs. Poppy where do u see something on the scan? Aww :awww: bd's little :baby: I bet you enjoy the private scan like Tink said! :yipee:
I'm going with my friend tomorrow for her private sex scan, I'm so excited! She is a bag of nerves bless her. She so wants a girl after 2 boys!

Tink, glad Lily is happy hope the dcos help her and prescribe something:hugs: Are we meeting up this week? Wed or Thursday for me? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lets do Thurs Coralista, is that ok? I want to get Lily weighed wednesday. Awww I'm nervous for your friend after our convo the other day, what time is it? x


----------



## coral11680

yes Thursday it is then!

It's at 10.30am tomorrow, she's going to the same place we went. I'm nervous for her too! Although I put the pic on ingender and everyone said no gender clues? So maybe not a nub?


----------



## puppycat

GP at 3.10pm, not long now :)


----------



## poppy666

coral11680 said:


> BD ooo exciting :happydance: look forward to those pics. I say :blue: now if you seen something between the legs. Poppy where do u see something on the scan? Aww :awww: bd's little :baby: I bet you enjoy the private scan like Tink said! :yipee:
> I'm going with my friend tomorrow for her private sex scan, I'm so excited! She is a bag of nerves bless her. She so wants a girl after 2 boys!
> 
> Tink, glad Lily is happy hope the dcos help her and prescribe something:hugs: Are we meeting up this week? Wed or Thursday for me? x

lol ive been looking at scan piccy wrong so havnt a clue, but know its obvious if a boy at 20wks and if BD seen something sticking out between legs gotta be a boy :haha:

Serenity very quiet today


----------



## coral11680

puppycat said:


> GP at 3.10pm, not long now :)

hope it goes well at the GP PC, you are there now.x


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> coral11680 said:
> 
> 
> BD ooo exciting :happydance: look forward to those pics. I say :blue: now if you seen something between the legs. Poppy where do u see something on the scan? Aww :awww: bd's little :baby: I bet you enjoy the private scan like Tink said! :yipee:
> I'm going with my friend tomorrow for her private sex scan, I'm so excited! She is a bag of nerves bless her. She so wants a girl after 2 boys!
> 
> Tink, glad Lily is happy hope the dcos help her and prescribe something:hugs: Are we meeting up this week? Wed or Thursday for me? x
> 
> lol ive been looking at scan piccy wrong so havnt a clue, but know its obvious if a boy at 20wks and if BD seen something sticking out between legs gotta be a boy :haha:
> 
> :rofl: I thought I didn't see anything! Yes I agree at 20 weeks if something was between the legs its got to be a boy! We need mor ding dong boys!:happydance::happydance::happydance: :blue:
> 
> :awww: little Serenity being lazy today! x
> 
> Serenity very quiet today xClick to expand...


----------



## poppy666

We need more BFPs too :happydance: She's semi awake now :haha:

PC thinking of you hope doctor orders some tests :hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:everyone


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!

BD i say your cooking a boy too lol but who knows why just a guess. Looking forward to your private scan tomorrow  xx


----------



## babydream

Afternoon, i just woke up, aahhhh i was shattered...

Let me just explain what i saw at the scan...here's my 12wk scan, baby was laying in this position on the screen. you see the dark line by the place which i assume is between the legs (nub)? It's paralel with the spine on this picture. On the screen today that little nub (that was the darkest and only line visible) was pointing nearly 90degress upwards. Sooooo??? what did i see????
 



Attached Files:







12wk1d.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:everyone:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Hmmmm BD from that pic it looks girl, who knows!

Dr referring me to Obs and Gynae for tests. Said not to stop TTC in the mean time and if i get preggo to go straight back so they can refer me to EPAU for early testing. Would be awesome to finally get a sticky beanie but until then it's more waiting. He said not to worry about cycle length atm, said all my bloods in May were fine. Asked about my blood group but i don't know it and they have no record either.


----------



## puppycat

Hey China. Oooooooooh cooking beanie nicely now xxxx


----------



## babydream

good news PC, of course don't stop ttc you might just get a surprise xx

Hi CG hunni, all okay? Critter behaving?? lol xx


----------



## China girl

NO BD...the Jelly Bean Nightmare is not behaving!!!!...I swear I think I am getting all the first tri stuff now....smells are making me sick...nothing taste goods anymore....sleeping is horriable...UGH!!...rant over(for now)

GL on your gender scan...I have no idea about those nub guess:shrug:


----------



## China girl

Puppy, glad you get more test & sending prayers your way:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Deffo not stop trying PC :hugs:

CG Sorry your feeling shitty lovely hope it gets better soon :kiss:

Im fecking stressed bloody looking for dummys, bank statements, gas card then i go bang my bump in car door looking for bottles... not that its bothered bump she wiggling around :dohh: im such a clumsy shite lol


----------



## babydream

Oh CG, sorry you having a hard time xx I really thought you were lucky not having so much bad stuff in first tri, hope it gets better soon. They say girls cause these problems so lets hope it's a girl for you lol xx

I've been looking at pregnancy pillows online, found some on ebay. Do you girls know where else can i get is for cheap? I'm getting uncomfortable i'd really like one. xxxx


----------



## poppy666

BD ebay? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/summer-i...Boosters_LE&hash=item2c5fbdaed5#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## poppy666

New https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5FT-PREG...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item2a1409f159


----------



## babydream

Cheers poppy, i also saw this one...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pregnanc...n_Bedroom_Bedding_PP&var=&hash=item6d7083beba

Hope you relaxed a bit now, deep breath hunni and be careful with your bump xx


----------



## poppy666

Your joking think ive lost the plot... been looking most of this afternoon for gas card and just realised its in the gas meter outside and gas is on, but i cant remember putting it on yesterday :dohh: arghhhh lost it lol


----------



## skweek35

:wave: DD's!! 

Well just back from the doctors - and she tells me the progesterone levels from the recent blood tests was 10.6!! Very low and therefore if that was done of the right day I could not have OV last month - but seeing that it was the wrong day I have to get another test done this month. 
She was very pleased to hear that I am temping again this month and told me to work out which day to go for the next blood test! I am so glad she is willing to help me. 
She also asked if OH has had his swimmers checked -NOPE. She said he needs to get his done by the time I see her in a months time again so we can speed things up if necessary. 
She really is there to help me today and seemed really willing to push things on if she can! She doesnt want to be sitting around wasting time if we dont need to!!! 
YAY 
So will have to keep on with the temping for now and get the bloods done soon too! 
Onwards and upwards!! 

Hope you are all well.


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all

sorting wedding music out!!! just two more to choose lol 

Spoke to hospital again and nurse spoke to my consultant and she just said be more ready to get antibiotics earlier than normal. also to let travel insurance know, rang them up and because I didn't know about blood tests before I told them about existing medical problems I didn't have to declare it so I have written that on travel insurance, tbn I am only going away for 5days and I think antibiotics would be covered by EPHI card


----------



## Hopes314

:hi: pics of mila and daddy last night, and a pic of her pissed in her bumbo this morning lol
 



Attached Files:







milaNbilly.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 12









bumbo1.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## laurah8279

awesome pics Hopes!!! :thumbup:

pc hope the Doc sorted you out :hugs:

tink,tell me about it! Considering searching for one of those belts you mentioned before as i just cannot get comfortable and my hip seems to get worse everyday. Taking a gel pack into work tomorrow to put in the fridge to stick on my hip whilst I am at work to see if that eases it. It seems to work at home (until i try to get up! lol)

Babyd, I really think its a girl. i know the baby is looking a little :blue: on the recent scan but I just have a gut feeling!! :winkwink:

CG, great to see you! haven't seen you on here for a while! :hi: yeah the 1st tri is rubbish but for most people it gets better in 2nd (its got worse for me with smells, appetite, pain but hopefully i am just the exception to the rule!!)

Noah is really getting his wriggle on now! he even woke me up last night with one of his movements!!! Naughty little scamp!!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

pmsl love the bumbo one :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...well ive been MIA b/c had a weeks worth of visits from my sis, she is TTC and not happy with it! her AF is irregular and OPK's BFN constantly...not even a hint of a 2nd line on them:shrug: anyway..had cold too! :cry: feel shiz again today but HAd to get on here! lets see what i can remember from all the trillion posts ive just read!:dohh:

*BD* glad you could help your neighbour:thumbup: i only wish i could help mine, but she is WAAAAAAAAAAAAy beyond help!...i still say :pink: for bump...hope you have a great scan tonight!! dont leave without knowing the gender!:thumbup: <3 xxx:friends::hug: 

*Damita* congratz on the job:happydance:, and big :hug: for bfn..:hugs:

*Tink* siggy is cute:awww: x

*coral* is your friends scan today?? hope she gets a :pink:!!

*poppy*almost there now!! how are you feeling? hows the move going? hope you not over doing it missy :jo: :haha::hugs::friends:

*hopes*...how much does Mila look like you in that pic!!(in her seat) she is a stunner:awww::happydance:

*pc*..:kiss::hugs: for :witch: :dust: for next cycle :flower:

babyhopes,china,dumdum,laura,skweek and all other DD :hugs: hope you are all well im going to make a :coffee: n feed Rhys...xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

also......... *mommyv* hope your ok :flower: not seen you around for ages! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Morning MC lovely to see you and huge hugs for Rhys hope your better soon lovely :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx poppy..feel like ive had this cold for weeks!! 1st connor got it then rhys now me..:dohh:.. hows things? :kiss::hugs: xx


----------



## poppy666

Im ok just want it over now my sleep is shit cos im so uncomfortable with weight of bump and peeing every flipping hour :growlmad: but hey ho lol


----------



## mothercabbage

i remember those days, :dohh:now i wake every few hours to feed n change ass's or kick OH for snoring...but hey ho :rofl: 
connor just poked his nappy..he had shiz too! i pointed at his shitty finger and said "yuk!" he sobbed for ages poor boy,such a sensetive little man :awww:...not sure he'll poke a shitty ass again in a hurry:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

the animals....oooops meant kids! :rofl:


<--------------------


----------



## puppycat

Lol MC. Laura regularly pokes her shitty nappies. She tells me 'disgusting' now, if you know it's disgusting why do it? Warped child!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: pc ......connor also says "aaaa-skusting" for discusting lol:rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Well i just lost my temper and destroyed my hairbrush and my roll on. :blush: 
Laura in a whinging mood and it just got too much for a second. Oh dear. Had to clean up splattered roll on then.... Sigh.


----------



## coral11680

hi ladies :hi:

Will have a proper cathcup later, but so excited that my friend found out its a GIRL!!!:happydance::happydance: :pink: she was so happy she burst into tears bless :awww:

Hi MC :hi: nice to see you again:hugs:
xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Aww bet she did :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: for your friend being team *pink*...im stalking for babydreams scan tonight!:happydance: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well testin soon girls woopp 11 dpo today x x x


----------



## poppy666

Good luck caz :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Stalking too after 7.30pm :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

good luck caz :dust::dust: :yipee:

just checking in before soaps come on..kids and me all bathed n clean..Rhys is sleeping,connor is almost asleep so were halfway there! :happydance: just a quick update on Rhys..he has been smiling fror weeks now and laughed for the 1st time on my birthday(1st Oct) :yipee: at 3am! was my 1st birthday present..i laughed and then cried :rofl: he also loves the bath now! i actually got smiles in the bath again tonight!:happydance: he used to scream until he was fully dried and dressed before! good Rhys!:awww:


----------



## Hopes314

mothercabbage said:


> i remember those days, :dohh:now i wake every few hours to feed n change ass's or kick OH for snoring...but hey ho :rofl:
> connor just poked his nappy..he had shiz too! i pointed at his shitty finger and said "yuk!" he sobbed for ages poor boy,such a sensetive little man :awww:...not sure he'll poke a shitty ass again in a hurry:haha:

MC- you mean he put his finger in his diaper and got poop on it, is that what you are saying!? kids DO that!? what have i gotten myself into :nope:

also, im just getting over a cold too, i was so afraid mila would get it but she is perfectly fine? i would KNOW if she was sick right??:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Ok i hate this new layout on here its shite :growlmad:

MC love your avatar sweetie :hugs:

Hopes yeah Mila would let you know for deffo if she wasnt right x


----------



## mothercabbage

not enjoying navigating the new bnb..:dohh: im sleep deprived here!!!!!!!!!!

yes hopes...children do that!! hahahahhaha welcome to poOp land! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx for avatar compliment poppy! its the 1st pic of them all together and looking at camera, trying to keep connor in 1 place for a pic is like finding rocking horse poo!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Come on BD :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Where is BD i can't wait to hear how her scan went!!! 

Caz good luck for testing hun xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Been trying to get on for a while, BnB up the creek for me, maybe so for Babydream also? Busy busy day here, only just had my dinner! Soooooo good to see you here MC, missed you loads :hugs: not the same without you Ding Donging it here with us :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

No same here Tink keeps crashing, think its this new layout goes between old and new one soooooooooo annoying :nope:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Keep loosing posts! grrrrrrr


----------



## babydream

It's a girl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Damn i was wrong :haha:

Congratz sweetie another pinky :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydream

OMG what a hassle i've been through...We went to Watford and i think there must have been a football game on, traffic was horrendous!! I got there just on time but dh was late and didn't even make it at the end. We waited and waited but we had to finish so, i got a nice special dvd for him and the sonographer lady wrote the gender on a card. We came home, made dinner watched the dvd and then opened the card. And it said 'congratulations it's a girl' I'm sooooo surprised and chuffed i cried lol We are having Baby Bella! lol


----------



## coral11680

OMG congrats be bet you are glad u went for the private now! Lol :yipee: :pink: xxx


----------



## coral11680

All these girls! X


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Www massive congratulations baby dream! A beautiful pink bundle. Girls rule :) on phone will post again tomorrow. xxxxx


----------



## China girl

Congrats BD!!!!


----------



## Damita

congrats BD!

AF is here full force this morning - onto cycle 2 of clomid.. hope it works


----------



## skweek35

Hello DD's!! 
Damita - :hugs: FXed clomid works this cycle!! 

Congrats BD on joining team Pink!! 

and talking about team pink - my cousins wife had twin girls 2 days ago. She mangaged to hold them in till 33 weeks. All are doing well. They weighed in at 2.30kg's and 2.49kg's - think thats about 5lbs and 5lbs 5oz. I saw piccies of them last night - dont look prem at all!! 

AFM - I am waiting to OV, then back for more blood tests a week later! 

Wishing everyone a great Wednesday!!


----------



## mothercabbage

ITS A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
:happydance: i was right!! awww baby Bella!! so cute...:kiss:

*congratulations to you and nik on making a little lady!!

*


----------



## mothercabbage

*Damita*..sorry af got ya :flower: :dust: for next cycle xx:hugs:

skweek...happy wednesday back at ya :hugs:

*tink*...it feels good to be back, just had to have some time away from cyber land, i get obsessed and loose all sense of reality, :rofl: hows that gorgeous Lilypie? :hugs: xxxxxxxx

afm...weather is SHIZ :rain:, so doing sweet F.A! not even going to do washing and put it in the dryer, just going to make bottles and eat food...all day! hahahhaha:haha:

also, i think its time for "random question of the day again" :rofl: todays question is.......*do you have a childhood toy?and what is it?*
my answer is.. yes i do, its supposed to be a cat, but its mishaped now as i used to have it down my top all the time, i also cut sleeves off of tops and dresses to make "puss"(thats her name):haha: a dress...i take her everywhere..she came to hospital when i gave birth to my kids, she came on honymoon,holiday and alllllll over the place :rofl: love my Puss!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

/


> *tink*...it feels good to be back, just had to have some time away from cyber land, i get obsessed and loose all sense of reality, :rofl: hows that gorgeous Lilypie? :hugs: xxxxxxxx

"I get obsessed and loose all sense of reality" ?!?! :wacko: Welcome to my world :rofl: :haha: :rofl: :haha: No seriously I get you :thumbup: plus time with a new :baby: is both precious and pretty hectic. But its great to have you back :flower: Soz you been poorly :hugs: The Lilypie is doing ok :thumbup: Still struggling as its pretty exhausinting exclusivly expressing, giving all her medicines, physio and feeding her in the night still. She still only take 3oz a feed, have no idea how she grows! :shrug: Glad little Rhys is doing so well, he's such a cutie! :baby: x

Still :happydance: about your news BD, so pleased for you. Tell DH it takes a 'real' man to make a little girlie :haha: she's gonna have him wrapped round her little finger :winkwink: x

:haha: @ your childhood/adulthood toy MC :haha: I had a micky mouse, I say had cause somehow it got lost :cry: when i cleared out my mums old house about 10 years ago. Micky was an old beanie, and he was so old and washed that all the beans had clumped together in kinda 'pebble' blocks. If he was still here he would still be taken on lifes journey with me, and I miss him :cry: RIP Micky :cry: :haha: I ordered a beanie micky and a minnie for Lilyanne a week or so ago for crimbo, I'm gonna make her as obsessed as I was! Funny how we like to get our children what we used to like eh?!

Hey Skweek! :wave: congrats on the birth of your little 2nd cousins! x


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww tink.. RIP mikey xxxx


----------



## poppy666

My childhood toy is ET :blush: :haha:

Hope everyone well and Damita good luck this cycle :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: do you still have et poppy?


----------



## poppy666

Yep in the cupboard with all my teddys :dohh: pmsl


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha: 
hows the packing going? what day do you move? tmoz? xx


----------



## poppy666

Packing stopped yesterday had a bad day and cba lol, move friday morning, but OH getting an early finish tomoz to help cosi cant do it my groin killing when i walk now pfft.

How everything on home front, Chloe, Rhys and Connor?


----------



## babydream

Good morning all,

I've been up for ages i couldn't sleep after dh left for work at 6.45am lol I'm still grinning non stop. Dh and i had a chat last night...He said he knew it all along that it's gonna be a girl although, a man's dream is to have a boy first but he's well made up. He's worried that he's gonna be a softy with his little princess and she will wrap him around her little fingers. Deffo gonna be a daddy's girl, no doubt! He also said he knows that she's gonna be a little demanding feisty biatch just like her mum lol I guess he's right :D 

MC, you made me laugh hunni...I had a toy panda bear when i was little, my dad got it for me from Lybia when he worked there for a year. I was about 5-6. I still have it but it's back home at my mum's. 

Damita, good luck with the next cycle.

Tink, RIP Mickey :(

Poppy, i can't imagine having ET, he's cute but freaky lol

Skweek, congrats on the little twin girls xx


----------



## babydream

MC, i meant to say days ago how much i love your avatar pic <3


----------



## laurah8279

Congrats on girl BD x

Have a look at bump pic from last night...does anyone else think I look huge?
 



Attached Files:







320201_2547590896181_1446065470_32999758_1734049351_n.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx bd xx

all kids ok...all nuts..make noise and poo all over :rofl: got Rhys typing here with me..:awww:

ngjn j<------heres a message from rhys, helped by mummy lol xxx


----------



## poppy666

:haha: cute x


----------



## coral11680

Afternoon ladies:hi:


Congrats again on your girl BD! :yipee: I can't believe how many girls are on this thread!:haha:

MC glad you are back in cyberland!:haha: glad to hear the family are well and very cute avatar. I don't have any chilhood toys anymore. I wasn't really attached to anything in particular that I remember, I do remember sleeping with my fuffalump though does anyone remember those?

Poppy good luck with the move it will be worth it in the end :hugs: sorry you are in pain not long til your princess makes her arrival though:happydance:

Tink are we still on for tomorrow? Hope Lily is well, I need some cuddles tomorrow! x

Laura I think you look great I will attach a pic of my bump at 24 weeks I think I'm roughly the same size?

Damita sorry for af :hugs: I really hope this second round of clomid works for you! x


I can't believe Keira is 3 months already. Shes asleep in her cot now. I'm starting to try her there for naps as she is outgrowing the moses basket now:cry:
 



Attached Files:







bump 24 weeks 010.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## poppy666

Laura no your not huge that comes in 10wks :rofl:

Coral im just glad i joined this thread all theses girls :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Keira 3 months x
 



Attached Files:







keira3mths.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> Laura no your not huge that comes in 10wks :rofl:
> 
> Coral im just glad i joined this thread all theses girls :haha:

:rofl: good thing you did! x


----------



## poppy666

Keira is so cute i hope this one isnt born with horns coming from top of her head :haha:


----------



## coral11680

poppy666 said:


> Keira is so cute i hope this one isnt born with horns coming from top of her head :haha:

thanks, don't be silly I'm sure she will be an angel:muaha::haha:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: yeah sure with 4 brothers lol


----------



## mothercabbage

my littlr rhys is spoilt for choice of ladies on here! wow...all pretty girls though:happydance:

any new mums miss their bump, i look at bumps and get a stab of jelousy :wacko::dohh::haha:


----------



## coral11680

yes I miss my cute bump, but not my mega bump! :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

BD im over the moon for you still, another little DD girl <3 Bella is a beautiful name!

I have a really sore back today :-( will try catch up with the rest soon. Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## coral11680

hey Jenny :hugs: for bad back. I agree Bella is a lovely name x


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: Jenny.

My friends daughter is called Isabella and always gets called Bella, lovely name.


----------



## mothercabbage

i just miss my bump full stop! im mental...im broody for a bump:rofl:..couldnt cope with another one i dont think...maybe when rhys is at school :shrug:

:hugs: for your back jenny xx

and yes Bella is a gorgeous name, its my nick name!:yipee: my best mate calls me claire-a-bella or bella for short, now everyone that know me calls me Bella :haha:

wish this rain would fook off :rain: it makes me weird..think i have S.A.D bad today :haha:


----------



## babydream

Awww, Keira is cute Coral, i love those pics on fb xx

Laura, you are not huge at all, i'm nearly as big as you are now, i'll put a bump pic of 20wk up in a minute xx

Poppy, yeah you lucky to stick to this thread, you got your girl too lol xx

MC, this is for Rhys sjsiujed;kjeijeiekojiejjs xxx<3

Ok, i can't upload the video here so i'll try on fb on TDD wall. It's not a good quality but it's just for you. You can see my kswiss shoebox and hear the clock possibly lol What do you think? Where can you see the girlie part?? And a 20wk bump piccy xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0916.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mothercabbage

Rhys said thanx Auntie T,<3 <3... *but *you can fook off with your scan video on TDD on FB.:rofl::haha:..i dont have it anymore !!Amy scared me away with her scanky fadge talk!! hahahahhahahahha..ill catch it on windows live/msn later (if we can figure out how to share lol)xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

oh and i just looooooooooooooove your Bella baby Bump!! gorgeous!!!!!!!!!:happydance::yipee:


----------



## babydream

Doesn't seem like it's gonna happen on fb either lol I so wanted to show you girls. How the hell would i do this? MC, i send it to you by email if that's even possible! xx


----------



## coral11680

ooo lets see the vid then!:yipee:


----------



## coral11680

babyd, make a photo bucket account and add it to that then u can post the link on here x


----------



## mothercabbage

just thought id say this thread has been pretty lucky for all of us that was swaying towards a gender, i would have been upset(at first) it my Rhys was a girl...but i got my little man :awww: and our poppy got her girl!! :awww: Serenity :kiss: think if we all stick together and throw some dust :dust: around all of us will get what we want in the end!! :thumbup: so here is some :dust::dust: :dust: for those TTcing and here is some more for those that are swaying to a particular gender :dust::dust: ..

COMING SOON...labour dust for poppy!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

lovely bump bd x


----------



## mothercabbage

thats how i shared the video of Rhys HB...photobucket!! go for it Tunde, if your struggling email me it and ill not share it......:haha: i mean ....ill have a go :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> just thought id say this thread has been pretty lucky for all of us that was swaying towards a gender, i would have been upset(at first) it my Rhys was a girl...but i got my little man :awww: and our poppy got her girl!! :awww: Serenity :kiss: think if we all stick together and throw some dust :dust: around all of us will get what we want in the end!! :thumbup: so here is some :dust::dust: :dust: for those TTcing and here is some more for those that are swaying to a particular gender :dust::dust: ..
> 
> COMING SOON...labour dust for poppy!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PMSL Your making me nervous thinking of labour, no matter how many times we go through it its still scary :rofl::rofl::hugs:

But lovely post and will send some TTC and Gender dust too :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babydream

Ok, it's uploading to photobucket but it takes ages!! It's only about a 6mins video ffs!! (drumming with fingertips!) lol


----------



## mothercabbage

will they be kicking things off at 38 weeks for you poppy??...not long to go if they are...cant wait, im a bit excited here :wohoo: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Will ask my consultant next Thurseday cos im up there for 10am... fx'd if i get my sweep it will be 3rd Nov :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

**cabbage goes to make a note on calendar for poppys sweep**


----------



## poppy666

Geeez thanks :haha: will know for deffo next week Eeeeeeeeeeek :argh:


----------



## babydream

MC i'm sending a few parts of the vid separately as its too long to send in one piece xx


----------



## poppy666

Korben holding his own bottle 4 days old how clever? Gage helping lol just sorting my documents out all over place.
 



Attached Files:







k 001.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mothercabbage

howwwwwwwwwwwww cute is Korben there!!! :awww:

BD am i getting it via email?? xx


----------



## babydream

yes via email to your messenger email xx

Korben is a real cutie there lol xx


----------



## poppy666

Hurry with video :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: cant get my mail...... whats my password!!??? :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

awww cute korben, I love when they are little and their hands grab at their face when they are hungry :awww:


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> :rofl: cant get my mail...... whats my password!!??? :dohh:

silly cabbage :haha:


----------



## poppy666

You daft mare :haha:

Yeah Coral then they go scratch themself and scream lol.... korben was very Jaundice there and his eyes had all yellow in them, mw just told me to face him towards window in bouncer to get rid of it.


----------



## coral11680

yeah he does look a bit jaundice, Keira was like that for a couple of days when she was about 3 or 4 days old. MW told me the same x


----------



## mothercabbage

video from tunde is lost in cyber space..never recieved it, unless it just takes ages to come to me coz its a huge file :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

my midwife appointment :hissy:


im measuring over 40 weeks on fh and im only 35weeks. iv had polyhydronioes at 28 weeks,fluid decreased to safe level 30weeks. she didnt seem to be worried but proceeded to tell me about pre term labour and risk as may still have poly.

my urine test was all the colours it shouldnt be.
iv been having period pains for 24hours and headaches,hands feet swollen and bp is 150/90 its usually 70/110

she siad need to go into AAC and get checked,she called them(obv telling her there jam packed) then got off phone took bp again said it was 70/110 and that i might have urine infection and told me i dont neeed to go in now.

okso i didnt want to go in but thats not the point.! :grr:


----------



## babydream

https://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i473/tunde79/

Let's try!!!


----------



## poppy666

Awww Babyhopes your having a crap day :hugs:, you going in then? MW never checks my urine cos i always forget to take test in :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> https://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i473/tunde79/
> 
> Let's try!!!

need password make settings public :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poppy666 said:


> Awww Babyhopes your having a crap day :hugs:, you going in then? MW never checks my urine cos i always forget to take test in :dohh:

i called told me there too busy! and to call if my waters break or contractions 3min apart:dohh:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> https://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i473/tunde79/
> 
> Let's try!!!
> 
> need password make settings public :thumbup:Click to expand...

yeah i realized, it's public now lol


----------



## babydream

Aww BH, sorry you having a hard time hunni, hope all be okay, will be thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

ok Baby bella is stunning!! :cry: tissue alert!! and love bellas lullabye in the background! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Babyhopes, sorry you are having a bad day, hope it gets sorted xx

BD, my comp is playing up so the video kept freezing but still very cute :awww: is Bella her name for sure then? So pretty . I also think I saw girl bits :yipee: x


----------



## poppy666

Awww BD amazing video bet you already watched it loads :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## babydream

yeah i watched it loads lol I think now i figured out how to upload the original so it would be a better quality without my kswiss and stuff. Bella is her name and has been for years lol I'm kind of relieved i'm having a girl so no circumcision. It would be too heartbreaking. I still have a few years to prepare if i have a boy next lol


----------



## laurah8279

Feel better after seeing your bump pic Coral, thank you :hugs:

Aw Babyhopes, I might have a water infection too apparently, just waiting for the results. Hope you are ok honey. :hugs: Look after yourself and get checked out if you need to xxxx

Btw, I don't like the new site, everything takes aaaaaaaaagggggeeees now!


----------



## coral11680

yeah BD I was relieved I was having a girl this time because dh would want the boy circumsized also. I t was horrible when I had Ryan done, I felt so guilty :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Think this one gonna have friction burns on her head one she comes out cos of the amount of banging and rubbing she does against my left hip :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwwwww what a woinderful video BD, little :cry: here :haha: 

<--------- Soppy sod :haha: x

Damita, so so sorry I missed your post this morning :hugs: It really wasn't intentional, I got sidetracked by Lily needing feeding. I'm sending a truck load of dust for this cycle, and hugs to keep you going :hugs: x

Coralista, yes still on for tomorrow if you are :) x

Babyhopes, its the second number that's the main concern, and if its normally 110 then I doubt the B.P is anything sinister :hugs: although you sure its not the other way round? If you don't feel well you must ring labour ward and go in to be checked out ok? don't listen to them if they tell you they are busy and not to worry x

It has been a lucky thread for DD's getting what they wanted. I know I have one girl, but I so longed for another. DH longed for a girl of his own also, so we were made up! I'll keep spreading the gender dust here also :haha: :dust: and here's some labour dust for Popsy :dust: :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks for labour dust :haha:
Never had problem with BP always 90/60 occasional 110/60 glad really mum suffered awful high BP


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:everyone

I hope you all are doing well:hugs:

Damita, sorry the witch gotcha...:hugs: & :dust:
Jenny, hope your back gets to feeling better:hugs:
BD, I will have to watch your video when I get home, but so excited for your :pink: bundle of joy:hugs:
Tinl, Coral,MC,Hopes & Phoebe, hope you and your little ones are doing well.
Poppy, I just have to secretly laugh at Korben...he is a true boy:haha: Serenity will settle down once you move & destress. Sending:hugs: to you

Hiya:hi:Laura,PC,Caz,SB,BH & to all the DD's :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Oooooooooooooo he a boy alright ragging at binbags with clothes in them trying to throw them all over lounge pmsl

How you feeling lovely?


----------



## China girl

I'm feeling pretty good today...so I can't complain.


----------



## phoebe

Hey DD's just a quick flypast before i pass out. Got a bloody rotten cold:cry: lol. Hope all is well with u all. BD beautiful video:cloud9::cloud9:. Just wanted to quickly say to Corally Rhys is Florence's :haha::haha::haha: its all been pre-arranged from ages ago. She is going to be his mini-cougar:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Damita big hugs hunny. I just want u to know that it does and can happen with pcos, old dinosaur Pheebs did it lol. Wishing u all the very best for this coming cycle. I can feel a few more BFP'S are on the horizon:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Will catch up with u all proper tomorrow. Big fat juicy hugs to each and everyone of u :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


Aaaaaatchooooooooo:blush::haha::blush:
Nunnites xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

alright alright pheebs keep your air ron!!:haha: It's ok Keira wont be going near any boys until shes at least 21 anyway!:haha: hope you feel better soon, keep those cyber germies away though :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

sorry i meant 70/110 and 90/150


----------



## coral11680

morning dong dongs!

I have to post this video of Keira, it made me laugh. Please excuse my cackling in the background! :rofl:
https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x322/coral11680/th_100_0044-1.jpg


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Coral, so funny :haha: Lily loves me blowing on her face also. Looking forward to seeing her today, what time is good? x

China, lovely to see you and see your doing ok! Your so lucky to have such a great scan piccy, its amazing! I can't help but go all :awww: when I see your little beanie :) x

Babyhopes, I am surprised they didn't see you yesterday. B.P can often be more raised when they first take it and lower again soon after but seeing as you have symptoms on high B.P I would have been happier knowing you were gonna be checked out. What was the plan? I think it needs rechecking sometime soon myself, I would have suggested taking a urine to your practice nurse and getting a B.P check with her. Perhaps if there is no plan you could ring your G.P and book this check, you don't need referring and it will put your mind at rest. If there is anything on the urine or your B.P is raised again she can liase with your midwife and speak on behalf of you. If no nurse just a G.P appointment will do x

Phoebe, hope you used your anti-bacterial gel before you came on the comp, don't want cyber germs!!!! :rofl: Awww poor thing, hope you got some a good sleep :hugs: looking forward to catching up with you, miss ya x


----------



## coral11680

whenever is good with me Tink ;) text me and let me know x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Coral precious moments caught on camera :kiss: she looks like you. Happy Anniversary lovely x

Phoebe get well soon sweetie, think colds are going around atm :hugs:

Morning Tink and everyone.... :flower:

PK seen you for a few days on here, thinking about you and hope your ok :hugs::kiss::hugs:

MommyV where are you? wanna know how your going your not far behind me :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

morning popsy, thanks can't believe its been 11years! :argh:
Good luck with the move hun, and don't over do it :hugs:

PK hope you are ok sweetie :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks :kiss:

Be online by tomorrow night got broadband dongle :haha: not sure if this one has gone back breech :shrug: got a big round thing under my ribs and more limb movement down pelvic area, hiccups pulsing earlier top of my bump... hope she not wrong way now


----------



## pk2of8

Thank you poppy and coral :kiss: just been in more of a lurking mood. :sad1: it's been really hard but doing ok. Just trying to get through this. My wtf appt got moved up to today so hoping to have some answers and be able to plan our next steps. Praying the doc will be open and accept what we need to do ivf again financially. If not, will be feeling hopeless all over again :nope: 

Otherwise I've loved all the videos and pictures lately. They make me smile. :hugs: and babyd, I'm ver happy for you having a little princess :cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

Good luck for today PK fx'd something can be offered or agreed financially to commence IVF again :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all..

*pk*...:hugs::kiss: :friends: "same as what our poppy said!"got my FXd for you :hugs:

*coral*...ace vid,:awww: love the cackling from you too lol xx

asfm...quick post as im off to mi ma's, have a great day!! xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

ooo meant to say *poppy*, i spoke to mommyv on FB...all is well with her!! xx


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> Thank you poppy and coral :kiss: just been in more of a lurking mood. :sad1: it's been really hard but doing ok. Just trying to get through this. My wtf appt got moved up to today so hoping to have some answers and be able to plan our next steps. Praying the doc will be open and accept what we need to do ivf again financially. If not, will be feeling hopeless all over again :nope:
> 
> Otherwise I've loved all the videos and pictures lately. They make me smile. :hugs: and babyd, I'm ver happy for you having a little princess :cloud9:

Hi Pk, been thinking about u also. I really hope this appt today goes well for u my lovely. Sending u lots of feel good vibes from Miss Florence and myself. Hugs xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Thanks for the get well wishes girls. I hope everyone is ok. Good luck with the move Pops, dont go over doing it hunny, precious cargo on board:jo::jo:xxxxxx


Hehehe love ur video Corally, so sweet. She is the image of u hunny. Was doing so photo's myself today, until Flo decided she didnt want to keep her milk down:wacko::wacko: i was covered from head to toe:rofl::rofl::sick: I hope u and Tink have a lovely day today. Its lovely down here so i hope the sun is shining for u chicks xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Hey Cabs have a great day at ur ma's:happydance::happydance: Hope u and young Rhys are well xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

mothercabbage said:


> ooo meant to say *poppy*, i spoke to mommyv on FB...all is well with her!! xx

Great!! Glad she's ok, have fun at your mum's :kiss:

Phoebe you can never stay clean for long with kids, go Flo :haha:


----------



## babydream

Hello girls,

Hope all okay...

Lovely video Coral lol, Phoebe get better hun, PK good luck been thinking of you, Poppy don't overdo your moving sweetie, MC hope you having a good day at your ma's.

Hello everyone else, Tink, Laura, CG, Puppycat, Jenny...and all.

I had a reasonably good night shift, thank God! I had a couple of hours sleep this morning then went out for lunch with a friend and then to the shopping centre. I want to buy everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh dear, how am i going to resist???? I managed to stick with only a set of two long sleeved t-shirts 0-3m from Primark. It says 'Daddy's little princess' so i had to buy it lol I've been looking for photoframes for the scan pics but got too tired, i'm absolutely shattered. Early night tonight i hope. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Poppy, just wanted to check in. I'm doing well little girl is head down and measuring at 4 lbs as of last week. I am feeling well not in pain gd is well under control and bh have picked up in the last few days. Thanks for asking about me. Hope that little Serenity has not turned breech again. How are you feeling? only a few more weeks are you all ready?

PK hope that you are feeling okay big hugs to you

Babydream congrats on your little girl I know how hard it is to resist the clothes I bought so much when I was pg with. my first dd

MC thanks for checking up on me through fb enjoy you visit with your mom


----------



## babyhopes2010

dh left fb open and messgae popped up from his ex basically he was telling her how fat i got and that he keeps hinting for me to go to the gym and that we will both go to see her when 'iv got my body back'

ok i feel like shit and cant stop:cry: tis my own fault i suppose but dh hasnt made any comment to me i feel absolutely disgusting:cry:


----------



## puppycat

:saywhat:
Did he miss the memo about you expecting HIS child???
Sorry hun, but that's well out of order.


----------



## babyhopes2010

puppycat said:


> :saywhat:
> Did he miss the memo about you expecting HIS child???
> Sorry hun, but that's well out of order.

iam so upset :cry: i cant even scream at him cos i shouldnt be so nosey :(


----------



## puppycat

Its not like you hacked his FB hun, when a message comes through FB makes a noise, he left it open.
It is hard but ultimately i think telling your ex that your partner is fat when they're carrying your child far outweighs curiosity. I'd have bounced off the walls.

:hugs:


----------



## babydream

What an idiot! sorry if i'm harsh but that is bang out of order! I'm disgusted by him, i would've knocked him out right there and then! Hunni i'm so sorry, don't forget you carrying a little life and being bigger comes with the process. You are gorgeous!!! Hugs xxx


----------



## poppy666

MommyV said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Poppy, just wanted to check in. I'm doing well little girl is head down and measuring at 4 lbs as of last week. I am feeling well not in pain gd is well under control and bh have picked up in the last few days. Thanks for asking about me. Hope that little Serenity has not turned breech again. How are you feeling? only a few more weeks are you all ready?
> 
> PK hope that you are feeling okay big hugs to you
> 
> Babydream congrats on your little girl I know how hard it is to resist the clothes I bought so much when I was pg with. my first dd
> 
> MC thanks for checking up on me through fb enjoy you visit with your mom

MommyV so glad you and baby are doing well, also GD under control :hugs: 
Just logged on for a while before packing up the kitchen, but in so much pain atm with my SPD and getting really bad BHs my own fault moved fridge freezer into lobby way whilst OH out 'wasnt heavy' me being inpatient, paying for it now tho :dohh:

Anyways keep us up to date lovely :hugs:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> MommyV said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Poppy, just wanted to check in. I'm doing well little girl is head down and measuring at 4 lbs as of last week. I am feeling well not in pain gd is well under control and bh have picked up in the last few days. Thanks for asking about me. Hope that little Serenity has not turned breech again. How are you feeling? only a few more weeks are you all ready?
> 
> PK hope that you are feeling okay big hugs to you
> 
> Babydream congrats on your little girl I know how hard it is to resist the clothes I bought so much when I was pg with. my first dd
> 
> MC thanks for checking up on me through fb enjoy you visit with your mom
> 
> MommyV so glad you and baby are doing well, also GD under control :hugs:
> Just logged on for a while before packing up the kitchen, but in so much pain atm with my SPD and getting really bad BHs my own fault moved fridge freezer into lobby way whilst OH out 'wasnt heavy' me being inpatient, paying for it now tho :dohh:
> 
> Anyways keep us up to date lovely :hugs:Click to expand...

I should kick your butt Poppy.....you know better than that!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

babyhopes2010 said:


> dh left fb open and messgae popped up from his ex basically he was telling her how fat i got and that he keeps hinting for me to go to the gym and that we will both go to see her when 'iv got my body back'
> 
> ok i feel like shit and cant stop:cry: tis my own fault i suppose but dh hasnt made any comment to me i feel absolutely disgusting:cry:

OMG if my OH slagged me off like that to an ex id tell him to feck off back to her :growlmad: bang out of order and id say you read that message to make him feel like shit babyhopes :hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I know CG resting a bit now :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i just rang him.and said that when he was typing the message i could clearly see what he wrote! and its been upsetting me all night.

i said i saw the words 'twice the size literally,LOL' and told him how hurt i was then i started crying and still am :cry:

he said i shpuldnt have been reading it!
i said thats no excuse thats the only biti saw and didnt want to read more.i said he was a fucking jerk and it doesnt matter if i see the message or not im pissed off with him!

he said he was sorry and that i know if i put on too much weight he would say! oh thanks! he meant twice the size since i got preg-well then why did he say since he got married. I told him if thats how he feels then maybe we should have some time apart if my fat ass is getting in the way :cry:

he kept saying sorry he loves me he will make it up to me!

i hung up :haha:

ok i had a go at him and i still feel like shit but glad i called him


----------



## puppycat

Well done hun, he needed to know he can't talk about you like that.

Give him time to think about it and i'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Well done BH, he needed to know he was a jerk and you won't tolerate anything like this. You were still being nice to him compare to what i'd have done to my dh in this case lol Hope he makes it up to you. Don't be sad hunni, guys just wanna be cool sometimes specially towards an ex but that is not a really grown up thing. hugs xxx

Morning puppycat, how is the knitting going? xx

Hi Jenny i see you there lol Happy 22weeks xx

Poppy i hope the moving will go smoothly today, do not under any circumstances lift anything, you just watch and supervise lol (meaning nag lol) xx

Hello everyone else. I'm feeling my Bella moving more and more now but i'd like to feel more i don't like this anterior placenta thing blocking the joy. I have some pain both sides sometimes, is it the famous round ligament stuff??? xxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey babydream  your probably feeling the right amount of movement because i've just started to feel beby move more over this last week, if i lie on my back she moves like mad! And you probably are having round ligament :-( My back, hip and pelvic pain is so bad right now i couldn't even make it to work but im having physio on Monday. Midwife appoinment yesterday went well  

Poppy good luck for the move today!!! xxx


----------



## babydream

Ooouch Jenny, those pains are not good hunni, i was in agony last night after my busy day. My legs my hips my back everything hurt :( It's not a constant thing for me though so i still didn't go to docs but if it get worse i might have to. although mw said to take paracetamol. I didn't need that yet as i just sit my butt down and put my feet up and it settles. It's just bad when it gets me when i'm out or in the car, but a few minutes and that's it. Hope physio helps on monday i'm sure they understand it at work. I only started baby moving on monday when i hit 20wk, it's still the bubbly feeling maybe one or two kicks so far but when i gently press on my tummy i can feel her lol So, have you found a name for your little girl???? xx


----------



## babydream

Oh and Jenny, glad mw appointment went well xx I found a facebook group for February mums, it's faaaasssstttt i can hardly follow it but great support and loads of people. I'll get a link for you if you are interested xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Yeah send me the link Baby D sounds good 

No name for my little princess yet, DH wants to pick the name which im fine with as long as it's a good name so waiting to see what he comes up with lol
When i feel baby move it's still like a bubbly feeling but a bit more intense and if i lie a way she doesn't like then i get a full on kick in the belly lol x


----------



## puppycat

Hey BD, the knitting is going well, just finishing sleeve number 2 for Poppy's cardi, have a small border which sort of brings it all together and then just sewing up. The sewing is the easy part. My hands get really achey in the Winter so i can only do a couple of hours, at a push, in a day before i can't bend my fingers BUT it's better to keep my fingers moving so it's all good.

Exciting times ahead for you feeling baby x


----------



## babydream

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/767525-due-feb-uk-facebook-group.html

Here's the link Jenny, fb wouldn't let me send as a message, bugger! Read the second post that's got the proper fb name to search xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday going Chinese for tea yum yum cant wait poppy good luck with the move hun x x x


----------



## laurah8279

babyhopes2010 said:


> i just rang him.and said that when he was typing the message i could clearly see what he wrote! and its been upsetting me all night.
> 
> i said i saw the words 'twice the size literally,LOL' and told him how hurt i was then i started crying and still am :cry:
> 
> he said i shpuldnt have been reading it!
> i said thats no excuse thats the only biti saw and didnt want to read more.i said he was a fucking jerk and it doesnt matter if i see the message or not im pissed off with him!
> 
> he said he was sorry and that i know if i put on too much weight he would say! oh thanks! he meant twice the size since i got preg-well then why did he say since he got married. I told him if thats how he feels then maybe we should have some time apart if my fat ass is getting in the way :cry:
> 
> he kept saying sorry he loves me he will make it up to me!
> 
> i hung up :haha:
> 
> ok i had a go at him and i still feel like shit but glad i called him

They just haven't got a clue honey unfortunately. 

Mine said to me the other day when I was in a ridiculous amount of pain 'aren't you used to being big by now?' I was like WTF?!?!??! 

Just try not to let it play on your mind hun. We all think you look beautiful and we obviously know more than him!!! :haha::hugs::kiss:


----------



## laurah8279

Jenny Penn said:


> Hey babydream  your probably feeling the right amount of movement because i've just started to feel beby move more over this last week, if i lie on my back she moves like mad! And you probably are having round ligament :-( My back, hip and pelvic pain is so bad right now i couldn't even make it to work but im having physio on Monday. Midwife appoinment yesterday went well
> 
> Poppy good luck for the move today!!! xxx

Make sure you take notice of the pain relief techniques and things not to do that the physio tell you Jenny.

I have been managing my pain much better since seeing her even though it is getting worse.:thumbup:

xx


----------



## Hopes314

seems like all the current preggos are in pain! i feel for you guys, i hope you get lots of rest and feel better before the big days arrive ahh i cant wait, more babies on the thread!!


----------



## Hopes314

as for me, i gave in and started eating prunes to try to fix the constipation/hemorrhoid thing lol. how many prunes am i supposed to eat? i actually think theyre really yummy. what if i eat too many and it just runs out of me like mila lol. sorry for being gross! :haha: ... but that can't happen, right?? lol


----------



## puppycat

:rofl: I have no idea how much is too much but having been part of the 'farting and shat your pants' brigade I have to say it's not so bad.... :rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey DD's! Sorry but been having a busy day plus Natalie from here signed me up for the FB group for June mums and I've been trying and failing to keep up with them! lol If that Feb group is anything like that one following it is a full time occupation but really great :) Not gonna leave you all though :haha: my DD's come first :)

How is everyone?

Babyhopes, I have no idea how you haven't hung DH up by his balls, took a photo, and posted it on FB by now. I would have my DH's guts for garters, bang out of order. However, I'm SURE he doesn't mean it at all and its all banter. How could he mean it, your really slim? all baby from what I can see. x

Babydream, Jenny and Laura, Hugs :hugs: for the pain ... I know all too well how horrible it can be. x

Hopes, I dunno about the prunes, eat them and see what happens :haha: no seriously i think that's all you can do cause everyone is different. Now have you had your PG tips yet? :haha: x

Poppy, your so naughty moving the fridge like that! BAD POPSY. Hoping your all moved and resting now :hugs: x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Quiet in here today ladies!

Thought i'd judt nip in and say 'Hi' and 'Hope your all have a fabulous weekend'  

xxx


----------



## pk2of8

Hello sweeties :hi: another selfish "all about me" post coming and be prepared to be reading for a while :haha: it's a book!! Eek!! So much info to take in and process!! 

Well, appt on thur went as well as can be expected I suppose considering the nature. Some things I'm really pleased about...others I'm a bit disappointed but it's all for the best I think. Ok, so.... 

To start, I'm not going to cycle again until Jan. Doc said my cycle is behind for the Nov cycle. He said I COULD do Nov if I wanted to, and they usually close the clinic for the month of Dec, but he'd be willing to continue my cycle into the beginning of Dec if that's what I wanted to do. But after really going over things with dh, financially for us, Jan will work better, so we're going to wait it out and give my body a little longer to recover. So that was a bit hard to take at first, but I feel ok about it now. 

I asked doc about the guarantee program and paying the difference and such. He said he would help but he doesn't make that decision. He said they only started that program at his clinic b/c competitors have it but otherwise he feels it's an unethical program. He says it's unethical b/c most women DO get pregnant on their first or 2nd cycle, the docs know this, so they're just making extra money off us. He said there is a separate committee that evaluates that program and that they're really strict and would never allow it after a "failed" cycle now, and that he's not involved in the decision process at all. So that really sucks. on a little brighter note (just a little), our next cycle will be discounted some (maybe $1k), so better than nothing. And doc is going to get some of my meds donated for me. Specifically the Follistim, so that will be a HUGE help. Also, he said he's working on hiring some additional/new doctors and that by April or May he expects to have more control over the financial side of things. He offered to have us wait that long to do our next cycle so that he could help more with the cost/finances, but that is something I'm not willing to do. 7-8-9 months away is too long for me. And for dh too. So we will cycle again in Jan, and if for whatever reason that cycle fails again, then doc has agreed to help work out something with us on the financial side for a 3rd cycle, so even though the whole thing is disappointing, that's still encouraging and I feel at peace about it. 

as far as the medical side of things, doc indicated he would increase my dose next time to try to get more eggs. I was pleased he talked about that first and I didn't have to bring it up. He said based on my follies and E2 levels, we did get less eggs than he was expecting. My estrogen was 2400 at retrieval, so seems there should have been a lot more than 5 eggs (only 3 mature). I think the general quota is about 1 egg per 200 estrogen level?? Dont remmy if thats it exactly but it's something like that. He's not increasing a lot, just the Follistim to 350, but I'm glad he's addressing that issue. 

He reviewed all our bloodwork, and everything was fine/normal. Dh does not have any genetic issues, nor do I. No micro deletions on the Y gene for dh and none other issues that would cause the sperm to be abnormal. Dh's FSH in one of the bloodwork panels was lower than the one before but still pretty high. 17 compared to over 23. We talked about how that doesn't make sense given that his count numbers continued to fall over the summer. Doc doesn't have a way to explain it but he agreed we should freeze another 2-3 samples of sperm just in case. Doc said dh should be on a good multi-vit so I'm going to get him taking the fertilaid again. Not so much b/c I think it helps the sperms as it has the blend of all the good antioxidants and such w/o having to do a ton of separate vits. And who knows. Maybe by Jan, he'll have a little increase. But doc did say, he still has plenty for icsi. 

I asked about the immunity testing and doc was totally cool with it and wrote up the order right away. I asked if it was my fault for forgetting the aspirin and he said no...he doesn't feel like the aspirin alone helps a whole lot. He said he doesn't put a lot of store in the immunity testing issues alone, but given my family history (my mother has a genetic clotting disorder, and my maternal uncle and one of my sisters have rheumatoid arthritis and the same sister also has lupus) and my own history w/heavy periods, clotting and such, even if we didn't do the testing, he's going to have me take heparin shots (lucky me, right poppy?:wacko:) for the next cycle, just to make sure that's not the issue. So again, I was very pleased with his response and willingness to consider all the variables. I am thoroughly pleased (again as with the prog issue before) that he listens to my concerns and responds to them...doesn't just blow me off even if he doesn't really think that's an issue. 

As to the embryos, he didn't know the grading. He said he personally doesn't ask or check b/c the docs as a community know that a "beautiful" embryo can fail/die just as much as an "ugly" embryo can live and grow to a perfect baby. He said I can request it from the embryologist but he didn't even have the info in my chart b/c he doesn't put any store into it. I believe him. Ive seen that a lot on the boards. He said there's just no rhyme or reason to it. He said that they know (researchers, docs, etc) for a fact that only 2 out of 8 embryos created by any human while ttc or not, regardless of ivf, are chromosomally adequate. 6 out of 8 are deficient or malficient I guess would be a better word. Usually the PGD (pre-implantation genetic diagnosis) testing reveals that although he doesn't recommend that for us. Just an extra cost that would not be medically based for us at this point since all of our genetic testing is normal. He told us of an example of a patient who had 18 eggs retrieved, only 14 mature, 10 fertilized, and after PGD testing only 1 was chromosomally normal. So that's even less than the stats but he said thats b/c she did have a genetic issue herself. But she had a successful pg from that 1 embryo after transfer. I told him I did have 1 positive test at home and he said that's good. His perspective is that a chemical is better b/c it shows there is receptivity and the embryo can implant but something was wrong with it chromosomally. So he thinks we were just in the "unlucky" side of the statistics this time. Not that that's very encouraging and he acknowledged that. But overall he still feels that we have a very good prognosis and that we will get pregnant eventually. He suggested that there is always the possibility that it could take up to 3 or 4 cycles, but he said that at the start before our first cycle as well. I think that's just a doc covering all his bases, but he still thinks we will be successful. 

I appreciate that he wasn't trying to rush us into another cycle, especially if it meant debt for us. Even though I was prepared to do whatever we could to go for another cycle right away, he didn't push at all. I asked about a 3dt (3 day transfer) vs 5dt (5 day transfer--meaning how long to grow the embryos before transfer back into the uterus), and his answer was still that we should stick with the 3 day. He said that 10 years ago when all the research started coming out about 5dt that everybody thought that would be the answer to more successful ivf's but that now they're finding there's really just not much of a statistical difference. He feels it puts too much stress on the embies to be out of the womb that long and there's much more risk of losing them/embies dying by day 5 and having (in my case) none left for transfer. So we'll stick with a 3dt, at least for this next cycle. 

I forgot to ask the doc about the possible endo or other stuff with me (like multiple days of positive opk's etc) if that could have interfered, but I can send him an email directly, so I'm going to do that...see what he says. Maybe I don't have endo. I don't know. 

Anyway, so dh and I have a clear plan now of how we're going to do this financially. So over the next week we're going to be working on that b/c once we have that settled, then we'll be able to better prepare for Christmas and save up for cost of meds and other such expenses for the next cycle. I told dh that I thought that we should stop if we're not successful after 3 cycles and dh didn't like that. I was shocked. He said he thinks we should cross that bridge when we get to it. I hope it doesn't come to that, but it was encouraging to me to hear dh say that b/c it tells me how much he really wants this and how much he's committed to it. He was so supportive all day after the appt. It was so hard to do. It just meant that that cycle was over. It just really "put the final nail in the coffin" for that cycle for me. I cried after and dh was just so loving and supportive all day. I had to go buy a baby shower gift after the appt (of course) and dh helped me pick it out. The couple is having their first...a baby boy and dh didn't know that and he just said they're lucky. He never says much, but he gives me clues and I know how to "read" him. He had to look away when he said it. It's just as painful for him as it is for me. He wants a son so bad. You girls know he wasn't always committed to "ttc" even though he wanted to have a child. Silly man. Even after we got the first poor SA, it still took him several months to really come around to the fact that we were going to need help to have a baby. It's taken going through all the seriousness of trying and needing the ivf to get him to admit HOW MUCH he wants his own little one (or two). So the little things he says and does really mean a lot to me. Anyway, I know this is a HUGE and probably SUPER BORING post and I'm so sorry to have no ability whatsoever to summarize. Lol. Thanks for listening girls. I'll be on later this evening and post back to you all. :hugs:

PS: I've decided I'm going to start a ttc journal. Probably in the LTTTC section. I'll post a link in my siggy once I've got it started. I hope you all will stalk me :winkwink: and expect to see all this stuff I've just written here in my journal...just b/c it was so much to write and too much to try to write it all again in a different way :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

Oh and tink...sorry sweetie my fb on my phone crashed so I didn't get your message until yest but response will be coming later today :kiss::hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh bless ya PK hope everything goes well next cycle and get some rest now  sending good vibes your way

Hey everyone how has the move gone Poppy??

asfm I haven't really thought about TTC this month but u never know lol I am due on next week on my honeymoon lol oh well fingers crossed it doesn't come. Can't believe I am getting married in 2days!!!! just getting last min stuff done now packing bags for Mckenzie and us..


----------



## puppycat

Oooooh will definitely follow your journal.

Sounds like your Dr is on your side and isn't going to feed you any bull. I like that.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Pk im so glad your appointment was a positive experience and i love the fact that the doctor is as sure as ever that he will get you pregnant, i know you have been through a lot of heartache whilst ttc but i like your doctor just know deep down that you and your DH will get your miracle (or two) it's just taking a while but will mean the world when it comes  Oh and i will defo stalk your journal!

SB i didn't realise that your wedding was so close. . . 2 days. . . OMG! Have a great day sweetie and enjoy every minute of it, can't wait to see pics 

Poppy hope the move went well!

Hi PC *waves* 

xxx


----------



## puppycat

:wave: Jenny


----------



## pk2of8

"He said there's just no rhyme or reason to it. He said that they know (researchers, docs, etc) for a fact that 2 out of 8 embryos created by any human while ttc or not, regardless of ivf, are chromosomally deficient or malficient I guess would be a better word."

Just realized I stated this wrong...only 2 out of 8 are actually chromosomally NORMAL. 6 out of 8 are abnormal so that's why so many women have chemical pg's and miscarriages or wouldn't even know they got pg if not ttc or like us poas's.


----------



## China girl

Pk, that is fantastic news!!!! I am going to continue to pray(never stopped) for you & dh, cause I believe prayer is a powerful tool. Big :hugs: to you girly!!!

SB is getting married in 2 days...So excite for you and hope the witch stays away...that would be an awesome wedding present!!!:winkwink:

Hey Jenny and Puppy:wave:


----------



## puppycat

Hey China xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hey ladies :hi:

PK what great post, you really should become an author:haha: no really I've said it before but I really love reading your posts so much!! It's great news to know you are doing the ivf again in Jan:happydance: And so happy to hear dh is on board in every aspect of it. He obviously desperately longs for a baby with you:cry: I just know you will get it too:hugs: 

SB wow 2 days til the wedding! good luck and have a wondeful day!:hugs:

hi Jenny, China, PC :hi:


----------



## poppy666

Back online and all moved in, but not everything unpacked slow process and soooooooooo tired and sore. House great tho.. been an expensive weekend what with one of the TV screens being smashed :dohh: could of killed them for putting something onto it :growlmad:

Anyways gonna read back and PK i will be following your Journal :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

poppy glad you are moved in, I bet you are tired and sore:hugs: Oh no I saw your tv was smashed:cry: So is this house a lot bigger than your last?


----------



## babyhopes2010

36 weeks tommorow :shock:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af got me yesterday so on to natural cycles now till after xmas then back to fs just hope i get court on my natural cycles fx poppy glad your moved in now hun x x x


----------



## poppy666

Coral no bit smaller, but in a better town and area sooooooooooo quiet, just finally washing all baby S's clothes then sorting bedding out and bring Moses basket down into lounge so Korben gets use to seeing it without trying to get in it like the cot we put up last night :haha:

Get korben into his own room by weekend just want to decorate in Cars so he settles better [-o&lt;


Babyhopes yep 36wks and im starting to get nervous when i think about it :cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww Pk i really feel for you :cry: :hugs: ill pray for you and hope the next cycle will bring u twins :flower:


----------



## babydream

Hi girls,

PK, nice to hear from you, glad your app went well, sounds like doc is ready to help. Defo will be following your journal. xx

Poppy glad the move went ok, minus tv, you must be sore and tired. xx

Hi coral, CG, PC, Jenny and all. Caz sorry for af, BH hope all ok with dh and treating you well xx

Hope everyone is okay, i had my first night shift out of the six, five to go. I've been soooo sore i could hardly move, so defo calling gp tomorrow. Had a nice weekend though, dh has been really nice since he upset me friday night by not coming home straight from work. He cleaned, we cooked together and keep hugging me and bump. I wonder what he's done??? lol I'm gonna get some sleep before work. xxxxxx


----------



## skweek35

Hey Poppy - I bet you are sore and tired after that move!! I would be too and I'm not preggers yet! hehe 

BH - happy 36 weeks!! 

C & B - boohoo to af's arrival!! FXed you catch that egg on a natural cycle. 

:wave: to all DD's! 

AFM - :happydance: I got my smiley face last night!! 
So am planning on getting bloods done next week Monday or Tuesday. Then Doctors appoinment the following Monday night. FXed my progesterone levels are better than 10.2 I had last cycle. Also need to get OH to his doc's in the next 2 weeks to get his swimmers counted. 

Hope eveyone has had a great weekend.


----------



## babydream

Yaay for Smiley skweek, good luck with the tests, fx 

This is my 21wk bump...I'm a banana!!!!
 



Attached Files:







21week.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## skweek35

Love the bump!!! Congrats on getting to 21 weeks!


----------



## pk2of8

Hello sweeties :hugs:

I really do find writing very therapeutic!! Journal has started!!!! Link in my siggy! :winkwink: 

Babyhopes, thank you sweetie, and I'm sorry your dh was such a prick the other day. :hugs: I agreed with the other girls tho...I'd have had my dh's testicles over something like that and then we wouldn't have to worry about ttc anymore :haha: 

Babyd, I hope your pain gets better hunni and I'm so happy for you having a little princess :cloud9: I can't remember if I said that the other day but hey hoo :hugs:

Poppy, I'm glad you got moved to a nicer area love :hugs: I've worried about you with some of the things you described before. Sucks they broke your tv tho :wacko: when we moved last year, dh and my bro-in-law scratched up my nice dining room table really bad. :growlmad: still has HUGE gouges down the top of it. Don't know how to get it fixed. Pfft. 

Tink, how's Lilyanne doing sweetie? Praying for you often hun :kiss: I'm sorry I still haven't responded to you on fb. I will get to it!! :hugs:

Coral, I LOVED the piccies you posted recently of Keira. She is so beautiful!! :hugs: thank you for your encouragement too sweetie. I do really enjoy writing when it's this kind of stuff. I really hope I can find an outlet to earn money with it. I haven't worked on my book recently...with so much going on. I need to though. :dohh:

Phoebe, I hope you're feeling better sweetie. :hugs: so hard to keep up with a little one when you feel crappy. :kiss:

Hopes, how are you and little Mila doing sweetie? :hugs: I hope Billy is still helping a little more and that Mila is doing better with the colic. :kiss:

Mc, how's you hunni?? I missed your random question the other day... :winkwink: sadly I don't have any of my childhood toys. I do have some collectibles that in was given while I was a teen but never played with them. My facets were always barbie dolls though. Especially the peaches and cream barbie. I saw that one in the store a couple of years ago. I should have bought it!!!! :haha:

Sk, looking forward to hearing how your testing goes sweetie! I'm glad you decided to follow through with it. :hugs:

Sleepingbubs, I'm not sure if your wedding was today or yesterday but i wish you all the best hunni and I'm sure it was beautiful!! I hope you have a fantastic honeymoon and I can't wait to see piccies!! :hugs:

Caz, sorry the :witch: got ya hun :hugs: maybe your body needs a break from the clomid sweetie :dust:

Pc, how you doing sweetie? :hugs: I really thought you were gonna have your bfp last cycle too, but I'm glad you're getting referred for testing!

Damita, you too! I think the clomid is going to make a big difference for you sweetie :hugs: you go back to the specialist soon, right? 

China, thank you for the continued prayers hun :kiss: we sure need it!! Your scan pics are awesome!! Can't wait to see what you're having...are you going to find out?? :hugs:

Jenn, i hope you're not feeling too bad sweetie...and I'm very excited for you having a princess too :cloud9: it's so exciting!!! :hugs:

Ok, I'm totally out of it now and can't remember who else I might be missing :wacko::dohh: :haha: if I missed anyone, it was not intentional!! I love you all and you are the best support in the world!! But it's late...gotta get up early for work. Blah. Ohh, but we're going to Disney for the weekend. Kiddos will be with their "sperm donor"!!! I can't wait!!!! I'm so looking forward to a stress free weekend after going through so much!!! :kiss: good night sweeties!! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning everybody!!!!!

Missing you all, hope we all get to have a good ol chin wag soon :) Catch up a little later, I'm trying to fill out a DLA form here for Lily. Hate making such a big deal of her illness but you gotta describe the worst case scenareo for her over the next 3 years. I've made a list of everything I do for her, now to get it all on the form so we can take it to GOSH tomorrow for them to sign. Back laters xxxx


----------



## babydream

Morning DDs,

How is everybody????

good luck with the form Tink, i hate forms! lol Hope Lilypie is okay xx

Just got home from my night shift, went for another job interview starting next week, so i hopefully will have a regular job for a few weeks. My back and bum is killing me, can hardly walk or sit. If i sit down it's really painful to get up, called the gp surgery, have to call back later for an afternoon appointment. I got a huge bag of baby clothes from the lady i just saw this morning for the job lol How nice of her, she doesn't even know me yet and was kind enough to give them to me. All so cute lol Well, as of today, i'm calling myself Miss Piggy! since i've been home, i had a bowl of porridge, a coffe and 4toasts, that's all within half an hour! But little Bella is kicking happily so must like it lol 

Hope all okay, i'll be on and off today xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Hey PK, wow you have such a fab memory! I couldn't do an epic post like that.

I thought i had it last month too but i'm ok with it. I know that this is His plan and i have vowed to stay with Him no matter what happens. He knows so much more than i do so i know i am safe.

Completely forgot to book an appt today for Dr :dohh: i need antibiotics for yet another UTI


----------



## babyhopes2010

im v impressed with ur power post :)

]I LOST MY PLUG!!

HAD A PAIN WENT TO LOO AND THE BIGGEST BLOB OF STUFF COME OUT IT WAS REALLY RUBBERY AND HAD SLIGHT TINT OF PINK:wacko:[/QUOTE]


----------



## babydream

Oh Babyhopes!! How exciting!! Is this where things get started now??? Happy 36wks!!!

Hey PC, Good mentality hunni, that's how i did it. It will be what will be...Here we are xx

PK, lovely journal hunni, keep writing and i keep praying xx


----------



## poppy666

PK im gonna follow your journal as like Coral love your posts and you never bore us so dont want you feeling or thinking like that, your gonna be blessed i just know it :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Tink hope you and Lilyanne doing ok :hugs:

BD your bump seems to have grown overnight :haha: still looks gorgeous x

Babyhopes dont you be having yours before me missy :haha: happy 36wks full term next week :happydance::happydance:

Everyone else well??? xx


----------



## pk2of8

Morning popsy :kiss: thank you love. I believe we will have a lo at some point. I wish it had been sooner than it will be obviously, but I know God knows best. :hugs:

Pc, I'm right there with ya hun. We'll get there. :hugs: and uuugggghhhh. I HATE uti's. Poor you!!!!! I hope you get over it fast! 

Thank you babyd! :kiss: how awesome to get a bag of clothes like that!! It's so much fun sorting through it! Don't wear yourself out too much with working though. :hugs:

Babyhopes, that does sound like your plug. Still a bit early for you but not too much. You never know though...still might be a while before you actually start labor. Just be careful! :hugs:

Tink, blah for forms!! But you're also a good writer so I'm sure you'll be able to get princess Lilypie what she needs with it! :kiss:


----------



## babydream

Oh dear, i'm pissed off!!!!!...

I called the surgery back at 12 as i was told and there was another receptionist on the phone. She asked me what the problem was, put me on hold and then she said that the doctor said to go to A&E and ask for early pregnancy unit. WTF??? I don't have any emergency i think. I tried to call mw she's on annual leave until 25th. Great! I guess i'm gonna have to bear it until then and she might sort me out. I'm exhausted and only stayed awake to make that stupid call for the appointment. What a waste of time! Ok, rant over...i'm off to bed zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## babyhopes2010

:haha: Poppy! lol we will have to labour on the same day or it isnt fair!

i just hope i dont go overdue now or ill be miffed:growlmad:
but baby can finish cooking for two weeks now :) fingers crossed.

babydream u may have spd :( i got that around 21 weeks but fingers crossed its eased up atm.

omg man come to service boiler and has got the utilty room dirty :hissy: i just cleaned it!!!
this goes totally against my nesting insincts :grr:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:everyone

I hope you all are well:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Hey sweetie, blessings to you xxxx


----------



## pk2of8

Hey sweeties :hi: I got to leave work early b/c ds needed to be picked up from school for feeling sick. :yipee: ......well, not for ds feeling sick but for getting out of work!!! He's not bad sick...just feels sick to his stomach. Anyway, man I am on vacation mode already!! It's just a short one and dh will still have to work on Sat and Sun I'm going to lead the music at my dad's church to help him out but still!! I'm so excited and I can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

is it normal to have a smellyyy yellow/tan discharge 7 weeks postpartum? its a decent amount. and a yuckyy smell. is it just leftover stuff, i only stopped bleeding around 6 weeks and i know with af sometimes theres some yuck the day after-ish. is it that or is this like.. possible infection or something?? no fever.

edit* oh, and it isnt thick or itchy or any of that, its like ewcm but yellow/tan and i think i even saw pink today. and this may be irrelevant but OH and i tried to have sex a few days ago and it was superr painful to put anything in there, it reminded me of what it might be like to put a knife in there. but i figure thats just because things are different after having the baby, it felt like a "this doesnt fit" pain, rather than something to do with the discharge? dunno :dohh:

called midwife but waiting for them to call back


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!

I had my physio appoinment today, she said my pelvis on the right side is unstable which is causing the back pain so i got some treatment and some exercise to do at home and go back in 2 weeks time. I will probably just have to deal with it until the baby comes so im going back to work tomorrow to see how i get on.

Hopes i dunno about the postpartum stuff yet but hope you get some answers and relief soon!

PK hugs for poorly ds but yay for mini vacation  have fun sweetie you deserve it!

BabyD i hope your nightshifts go ok considering the pain you are in *hugs*

Babyhopes yay for losing the plug  getting close!!!

Hi to CG, PC, Skweek, Tink, Poppy and all my othe DD's xxx


----------



## pk2of8

Oh poor hopes! Yikes! Yes, sex after giving birth defo changes...well I guess it could be different for everyone but it did for me. Took a while for things to feel "right" again. But it really shouldn't be that painful, so it's good that you called the midwife. I've had discharge like you're talking in terms of color after af, but not smelly. I think the color is still just from old blood...the sex could have triggered it. Still I think it's wise you called the midwife. They may want you to come in for a checkup. :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Hi Jenny :hi: I hope the physio helps sweetie. Unstable pelvis doesn't sound good at all!! :hugs:

Well I've just been out running errands...I went to have that bloodwork drawn at the lab for theimmunity testing... TWENTY-ONE vials of blood they took!!! Good grief it's a wonder I didn't get dizzy!!! I've been having loads of dizzy spells during the past week. Not sure what that's about. I was having them here and there while taking the hormones so at first I thought it's still just the hormones leaving my system, but they've been so bad, I've had to lie down for the rest of the evening. They're happening mostly at night and hit me out of nowhere. So bad dh has to hold me up and walk me to the sofa or bed or whatever. Nothing last night though, so maybe the trend is going away. :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

hey girls :hi:

Ok here goes, I havn't taken notes so trying not to leave anyone out!

PK hope the dizziness eases off hunnie. Wow 21 vials that is a lot of blood!:hugs:

BH wow lost your plug sounds like baby wont stay until 40 weeks!?:shrug::happydance:

Hopes, I'm not sure but best to get checked out. For me sex was not painful really at all, was a bit uncomfy at first but I didn't wait the full 6 weeks dh was bugging me by about 2/3 weeks after:dohh: bad dh:haha:

bd what happened did you get checked in the end for uti>? :hugs:

caz sorry for af, hopefully you will conceive without the clomid now:hugs: I have my fingers crossed for you, it had to be your turn soon:hugs:

PC hope the tests go well with the doc:hugs:

Tink, how did the form filling go? Hopefully you get all the help you can for Lily:kiss: Oh and I ordered my jumperoo today. Mothercare had none in stock so ordered from amazon, its down to 71.49 at the mo, should be here tomorrow or Wed:happydance:

Hey china how are you and bump?:hugs:

Poppy hope you are chilling now, the unpacking can wait, :hugs:

Jenny, hope the back pain ease for you hun:hugs:

hmm hi all other ding dongs sorry if I missed anyone:hugs::kiss: xx


----------



## babydream

Hello, the little girl here brought Hand,Foot and Mouth disease home from nursery. It's some kind of virus. Do you think it's ok for me to be here??? Apparently it's more common amongst children but I don't know much about it. Xx


----------



## puppycat

Just googled the ass off it hun and seems it's not that bad and very low, if any, risk to baby, more so just before birth xx


----------



## puppycat

Also, very hard to transfer human to human.


----------



## babydream

Cheers PC, I gathered some info too. Phew, night night xx


----------



## babydream

Very quiet in Ding Dong land...

Hope all okay xx

I managed to get the docs this morning, he thinks its the ligaments strecthing between my pelvis and sent me away with paracetamol. Oh whatever, i'll be okay, feck it!! I booked my flu jab for saturday morning, you think it's a good idea to have it?? I'm so tired of my night shifts and there will be no stop for a while, plenty of work came in and i have to do it i need every penny. Anyway, butternut squash soup is cooking and then i'm off for a nap before work again. Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

Hey BD,

I am debating on getting a flu shot. I have never had one, so I really don't see the point...just me thinking out loud. :hugs: to you, I hope the pain goes away & praying for a good night for you.


----------



## coral11680

yeah it is quiet on here.

I had the flu jab with my first 2 pregnancies but not this time, was past the flu season by the time I could have it. x


----------



## coral11680

Tink, I was just browsing the baby club section and there was a girl who's baby was just diagnosed with CF. I thought you might want to contact her for advice or support. Let me know if I'm being presumtuous! her SN is mum2be257 xx


----------



## puppycat

I have the flu jab every year because I have Asthma but didn't have it while preggo with Laura - I was debating it and then she arrived early so it wasn't an issue!


----------



## Hopes314

talked to midwife yesterday she is having me come in asap. going in today at 3pm. its like..i get these globs here and there of icky smelly goo. it seriously smells like.. a dead animal! but only those globs. sorry definitely tmi! :haha: (who am i kidding, i posted a pic of my mucus plug a few months ago :rofl:) anyway im bleeding too now not a ton just with the globs mostly. im starting to think its just old stuff left in there because thats what it smells like.. OLD stuff ew! dont think midwife will say/do much but going in anyway. 

i keep trying to read back and cant ever catch up but working on it!


----------



## Hopes314

hm in terms of flu shot, i was too scared to get one while pregnant for some reason. but def getting one now since mila cant.

did i see on fb tink is getting lilys lung results back today? praying for those two.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello DD's. Sorry I never managed the catch up post, things are a bit manic here :hugs: I do hope your all ok!

Coral, thanks for saying about the mummy with the CF baby. I have left her a message :) x

PK, I haven't had time to read back properly but I managed to skim through your posts and I'm soooooooo so pleased your able to go for it again. I'm glad you have something nice to look forward to at the weekend, should do you both a world of good x

Babydream, paracetamol? :growlmad: stoooooopid doc. :hugs: for being so sore and lots of work on x

Hopes, I'm glad your getting checked out, I had that with my first baby and had some up the foof treatment :haha: worked a treat, turned out to be infection and sex got good again x

I have a ton of stuff to run off and do so I'll have to stop with the replys there for now, but I was a GOSH today for Lily's results. They are pretty good, but could be better. At this stage her lung function should be more or less perfect before any damage has had a chance to occur, but there are some small signs of deterioration already which wasn't the greatest news but its only minor. She has put on weight again which is a relief, and she will be on a course of new meds for 2 weeks to clear a little infection she seems to be festering. The exciting bit is that they want me to start slowly weaning her so Lily had a little baby rice this evening :) awwwww x


----------



## coral11680

your welcome Tink, I thought she would really value info and advice from a fellow mum:hugs: 

Glad Lily's lung tests results were pretty good. And :yipee: for baby rice!! I think she might do even better once on baby food? But I'm no expert:haha:

Hopes glad you are seeing the doc, sounds like you may have a little infection festering:hugs:


----------



## babydream

I never had the flu shot either but I thought it'd be good cause I wouldn't want to be very sick with it with a huge belly in the middle of winter. I don't know...I think I got a cold now anyway, sneezing and runny nose :( 

Tink, I'm glad Lily's results are 'good enough' xx

Hi to everyone, I'm about to leave for work but I don't want to, booohooo! I'm finding it too hard not seeing dh for days. I have to leave before he gets home, we might pass each other on the motorway but that's it. I can't wait for Friday when I might have a couple of nights off. xxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Glad the apppointment went well Tink 

I had the flu jab last Thursday BabyD was fine and i had no side effects xx


----------



## China girl

Praying that miss Lilly keeps on progressing!!!:hugs:


----------



## China girl

Sorry....

:wave::hi: everyone


----------



## poppy666

Evening :flower:

Tink so glad to hear Lily's results were good :hugs: how you feeling inyourself anyways?

I didnt get the flu jab with korben or this one, with what id read it hasnt/had been tested on pregnant women at the time so wasnt something i was gonna risk tbh :shrug:

Everyone else ok???

Been MW today baby S is dropping now and at the brim, but korben didnt engage till labour started so not getting excited. Urine came back with ++ today but told her id ate mints before bed so probz why, but didnt stop her taking blood off me for testing :growlmad: Too late in the day for all that now pfft.


----------



## pk2of8

What does that mean poppy?? ++ in your urine?? Positive for keytones or infection or what? I'm confused :wacko: :hugs:

Hi china :kiss:

Coral, how you doing hunni? :hugs:

Babyd, I've never gotten a flu shot, not even once, so Im sure I won't start when I'm preggo. I think it's ok to get it tho :shrug::hugs:

Tink, I'm relieved to hear Lilyanne's tests came back "okay." I hope she keeps getting better tho. And yay :happydance: for a new milestone with the baby rice!! :kiss:

Nothing new to report here. Dd2 had a chorus concert tonight. It was very good. All the kiddos have a dentist appt tomorrow for a cleaning. :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Sugar in my urine, but told them it will be the mints im eating all the time for heartburn :haha:

My dad is Diabetic but i know im not, they should of done the test when i was 28wks but didnt so bit late in pregnancy now for tests :wacko: blood results come back today but waste of time.

Anyways hows everyone its quiet?? :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Oh ok. I was wondering if it was about diabetes...that's why I asked about the keytones (I don't know if I'm spelling that right). Yeah, defo late for testing and such. :wacko: I doubt changing your diet now would make a difference unless it was really bad. My mama has diabetes too...she got it during her 8th pg and it didn't go away afterwards. I hope I don't get it. That would suck. I hope your test results come back ok tho sweetie. :hugs:

It has been strangely quiet here. I'm SOOOOOOOOO tired. Can't wait for the weekend. Want to sleep in SO bad. I think my ov is going to be delayed. No sign of it and opk still v v neg.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

It IS quiet here?! 

Heya Popsy, you all settled in ok now? I know it sounds a bit too late but if you do have GD the baby will need to be checked after birth for blood sugars in case they drop to low etc. Do you have everything ready now? I can't beleive how soon she's gonna be here!!! :happydance: x

Babydream, I didn't have the flu jab when preggo, but I ended up with Pneumonia! not fun especially when every time you caugh you pee yourself. x

Coral :wave: do you wanna visit this week? x

PK, I'm zzzzzzzzzzz with ya :haha: x

Thank you China and Jenny :hugs: x

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz I just wanna go sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz x


----------



## poppy666

Nearly ready :dohh: Got bouncer and few bits to buy yet, putting korben in his own room over the weekend so should be fun lol. Got consultant tomorrow so asking if she'll give me a sweep in 2wks fx'd she will. Try get some sleep sweetie :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Nearly finished cardi Pops - promise - been pretty busy and starting to worry how close you are :dohh:

BD before I send you a bread and butter pud recipe, you are Tunde right? :dohh: I can't remember :(


----------



## babydream

puppycat said:


> Nearly finished cardi Pops - promise - been pretty busy and starting to worry how close you are :dohh:
> 
> BD before I send you a bread and butter pud recipe, you are Tunde right? :dohh: I can't remember :(

Haha, yes, that's me! :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Phew!


----------



## poppy666

pmsl PC dont be worrying got a bit yet :haha:

Hi BD :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I got a few zzzzzzzzzzzzz's, now to tidy up a bit. Feeling a bit down these days, need some Ding Dong banter I think, talking of banter, think we need our MC back!!! miss you girly :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Awww Tink you got a lot to deal with and i think us mummys forget about ourself too busy thinking of everyone else, need a pamper day :hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

growth scan est weight 8.4lbs :shock: oh i hope there wrong!


----------



## poppy666

babyhopes2010 said:


> growth scan est weight 8.4lbs :shock: oh i hope there wrong!

:rofl: Are you and your fella tall?


----------



## puppycat

Just POAS OPK and nothing, stark white... pffffffffffffffffffff CD13 here and nothing. :coffee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poppy666 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> growth scan est weight 8.4lbs :shock: oh i hope there wrong!
> 
> :rofl: Are you and your fella tall?Click to expand...

im 6ft2 and dh is 5ft 6.i thought we would have an average baby:dohh:


----------



## coral11680

hey girls, :hi:

Tink, I don't mind do you want to come here again? Let me know sweetie. :hugs:Sorry you are down, lets try to have a laugh tomorrow if you do want to come! I have the jumperoo now, so the babies can take turns!:happydance:

Poppy, not long now, try to rest as much as poss, although its so hard with a toddler too. :hugs:

Babyhopes wow you're cooking a biggun :shock::haha:

PC what day do you normally O? mmmm bread and butter pudding sounds yummy!

babyd bought anymore pink yet? have you been checking ebay?:happydance:


----------



## puppycat

I've been a CD15-16 ov'er for as long as I have been checking but last cycle I ov'd CD13 and had a 25day cycle (12 day LP :( ) I haven't a clue anymore!


----------



## Hopes314

saw midwife yesterday she took swabs and looked at some cm slides under microscope and didnt see anything. that was to rule out things like yeast i guess. she said she thinks i have so tissue fragments still trying to be passed from the birth hence the gross oldd smell. since there is still blood and what not she thinks my body is going to be able to eliminate it naturally. gotta go back if it doesnt stop soon though since its been 7.5 weeks already since the birth. does anything go right geez!?

oh and i think mila has mild cradle cap, like her head has been looking dry. of course i dont know how to treat that lol.


----------



## puppycat

:hugs:

Cradle cap will be like yellow scales on her scalp, if so just use something like baby oil, olive oil etc, let is soak in and use a soft baby brush to dislodge it a bit. Laura had it and it just went after a few months, it's nothing really to worry about xx


----------



## poppy666

What PC said, didnt take long to get rid of korben's with Olive Oil.


----------



## pk2of8

I was gonna say the same thing about olive oil or baby oil. :flower: also you can avoid washing her head with a soap or shampoo too often. I would say once a week should be plenty. :hugs:

Dh is watching ninja assassin AGAIN. :brat: I hate movies like that. It creeps me out all the violence and gore. Blah. He loves it of course. Men. Pfft. 2 more work days until I get to relax with dh. Counting down the hours!!! I hope it won't be cold while we're there. It's supposed to be cold here the next 2 days. :cold:


----------



## coral11680

Have a great time at Disney PK :yipee: so jealous! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning, feeling shite here. Sore arm from flu jab and feeling hot n cold - might just be a reaction I guess but gonna stay in the warm and drink tea all day I think! Lots of crap to sort out as usually, house a hell hole, 101 jobs on my to do list. Gonna do everything off the list that I can do on my big fat bottom. Sorry for letting you down Coralista x


----------



## coral11680

no probs Tink, I should be sorting out my hell hole anyway! :haha: see you soon x


----------



## poppy666

Back from consultant, was booked in for membrane sweep on 3rd November, but they no appointments so now booked in next week on 27th October so not sure if he sweep me then :shrug: im guessing he'll try what other reason for going up after just having an appointment today.


----------



## poppy666

double post


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

grrrrrrr no motivation or energy :haha: anyone wanna come over and sort my life and house out? :haha: acccccccchooooooooo! also zzzz

PK, I hate my DH's choice in films most of the time also. He drives me crazy hogging the remote. I don't bother watching TV much these days.

PK n PC any sign of O today? x

Where is everybody?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

ahhh lol there you are Popsy :haha: I would have thought he could try and sweep ya, but I guess the earlier they do it, the less likely you'll be ready. Although you had Korben a little early right? x


----------



## poppy666

I'll be 37+3 next week, was 38 with korben. If it dont work i'll ask him to fit me in another day the following week, but obviously carnt the Thurseday... we will see :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

hmmm so it might just work then :) FX, although you sure you'll be ready? got that bouncy chair etc? :haha: awwwww how's little Korben, did you say its this weekend your putting him in his own room? x


----------



## poppy666

Im not ready but had enough of lack of sleep, spd getting worse and theses cervix pains so fx'd it works, will be DTD too that day OH home for weekend :haha: Yes korben in his room Friday 'scary' lol

How you feeling sweetie? :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm feeling shitty :haha: flu type symptoms, think I'm just tired and I had a flu jab last night. Emotionally I'm just drained I think. A little sad and unmotivated. Would love to get out a do more but I'm just too tired and every time I do go out I end up with a back log of meds, physio, and normal baby stuff to do when I get back and play catch up for the rest of the day. Its just easier staying in doing nothing, but its depressing. Oh well .... 

Aww one more night then Pops, try and get an early one in case he has trouble settling! How have you decorated his room? Think we need new house piccys here! x


----------



## poppy666

You sound like your trying to do everything yourself and heading for a burnout, your gonna have to try deligate jobs to others and try taking some time out for yourself sweetie :kiss:

Decorating one wall in Disney Cars and his bedding, he loves Cars so may help with settling him. HOPE :haha:


----------



## babydream

Ooohh i see some life here! Helloooo :)

Popsy, lets hope the sweep will work i can't wait to see little Serenity. Good luck with putting Korben into his own room, he'll need time to get use to it but i'm sure he'll love his cars xx

Tink, you poor thing, try to relax hunni, you can only do as much as you can, don't push yourself, you have enough on your plate anyway. Let others help. I read your post on fb, i agree on asking children to do chores. You scared me a bit with you not feeling well after your flu jab...I'm having mine on saturday morning and i cannot afford to feel ill as i have 8night shifts in a row from sunday! Nooo way i can skip any of it. Does it contain the swine flu jab too?? I'm feeling a bit run down anyway, snuffly and sneezing. Been taking paracetamol and drinking tea with lemon and honey. xx

PK, have a lovely time in Disneyland, sooooo envious! Take some piccies. I hate movies my dh watches! Always action or western and he puts it really loud and the gunfire sounds make me go absolutely mental they're the loudest part. I'm gonna hit him on the head with the remote once. But he knows it's too much when i look at him a certain way! lol xx

PC, yeah, what's up with ov?? 

Hopes, i agree on olive oil, it's really good. Also if you have a used soft toothbrush, you can gently get the flakes off Mila's scalp in the bath. xx

Hello everyone else, CG, coral, jenny, BH, Caz, Damita and all, sorry xxxx

Well, i've booked my antenatal classes for 12th january to 9th Feb. 5 session on thursdays weekly. And the hospital tour for 21st Dec. I'd love to go to the babyshow next weekend in london but i'll be working soooo much i'm not sure if i'll have the energy. My car needs a service, catfood to be picked up and i need to get some kind of long but light coat as i freeze my arse off in the wind. I can't wear my very thick winter coat yet but i did get my furry boots out yesterday and put the heating on. I made a list what we need to get for my little girl, it is bloody long lol I'm scared to show it to dh in case he gets a heartattach. I'll see what i can get from other people and buy the rest preloved, only buy new stuff if really necessary. Defo want a new buggy though and i think we decided on the oyster in grape colour, gorgeous! But i want to check it out at the babyshow. And of course mattress for the crib and such etc... Ok i'm going blah blah too much now, i just got excited that there were some people here now hahaha. I cannot keep up with the Due in Feb fb group, too fast! lol I prefer it here with my favourite DDs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

BD if your feeling rundown already cant you delay your jab till your shifts are over?? With my 1st think it was only the pram that i bought new everything else was given apart from some clothes i wanted to buy, steriliser & bottles. Ebay great cos some items never got used or only a few times so good bargains on there :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Oooooh a few pages to catch up on! :D

BD the Oyster is fab, glad you settled on that one. We've just put ours away ready for number 2.

Pops i'm really gonna have to wiggle on with your cardi!

Tink i'm sorry you're having a hard time, i think the sudden change in temp is a big part of it. All i've done is feckin sneeze and sniff. Not amused.

I'm just about to POAS OPK but no ov pain so i don't expect a line. Yesterday was stark white but still BD'd last night with softcup and preseed after, plus legs up ;)

Out with church tonight, yay, finally get time to sit on my butt and let someone else cook for me!


----------



## poppy666

Fx'd PC for ov :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## China girl

Really quick ladies,
Been busy at work, but have been lurking, will post later tho :hugs:

For the last two days when I go to the restroom and wipe I have a blob of I am assuming its CM. Is this normal?? Kinda looks like snot(not trying to be gross or anything)


----------



## poppy666

I always got either wateryor globs of cm early on CG more watery now, so think its normal :hugs:


----------



## babydream

I'll try to call them poppy and ask if i should delay the jab. Meanwhile i'll keep taking paracetamol and drink my tea, hopefully i'll get better by then. 

PC, loads of babydust to you sweetie, keep b'ding and have fun at church tonight. x

CG, i think it's normal but if you worried you can always call the mw and ask. I've been having some white creamy discharge for a few days and hope that's ok xx


----------



## puppycat

Well there's a faint line on OPK so maybe something starting but meh. Took a pic but i'm on my phone so can't post it anyway.

Laura up from her nap now and convieniently Gareth out playing squash. I'm coming back as a man i swear


----------



## poppy666

Im coming back as a bird so i can shit on all the peeps that i dont like :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poppy666 said:


> Back from consultant, was booked in for membrane sweep on 3rd November, but they no appointments so now booked in next week on 27th October so not sure if he sweep me then :shrug: im guessing he'll try what other reason for going up after just having an appointment today.

hey u said no cheating :grr::haha:
i dont get sweep until 40+2


----------



## poppy666

:haha: only trying to time it cos of the blood thinner injections and if i want or need an epidural, but depends if it works :wacko:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Im coming back as a bird so i can shit on all the peeps that i dont like :haha:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## phoebe

Hello Lovelies xxxxxxxx
:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:
Hope all is well with u chicks, have missed my bnb time, will get on back on here properly asap. Love to u all and ur families xxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Love to you and your too :kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## China girl

Thanks girls....you rock!!!!:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Hey girlies :hi:

Poppy wow possible sweep in a week:happydance: so excited to see what little Serenity will look like. I wonder if she will look like Korben? :awww: bet shes a beauty x

Tink, :hug: I can come over to you next time if its easier then you can stay caught up with Lily's meds etc, I don't mind? Call for a chat if you need to:hugs:

Babyd, I think you are doing the right thing getting the flu jab. I got the flu when I was pregnant with Keira and it was awlful I felt like I'd been hit by a truck. :( The times I did get the jab I was flu free all winter. I was thinking of going to the babyshow in London but not sure I fancy the long train ride. My friend who's preggo wants to go.

Keira had her second set of jabs on Wed, its always horrible taking them for that but she seemed ok after a min or two. Although last night she was up and down a lot so don't know if it wasa related:shrug: just when I was going to give her some calpol she fell back to sleep and slept til 8am:haha:

Hey China, PC, BH, Phoebe and all other ding dongs, hope you are all well:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: xx


----------



## coral11680

Hey girlirs :hi:

Poppy wow possible sweep in a week:happydance: so excited to see what little Serenity will look like. I wonder if she will look like Korben? :awww: bet shes a beauty x

Tink, :hug: I can come over to you next time if its easier then you can stay caught up with Lily's meds etc, I don't mind? Call for a chat if you need to:hugs:

Babyd, I think you are doing the right thing getting the flu jab. I got the flu when I was pregnant with Keira and it was awlful I felt like I'd been hit by a truck. :( The times I did get the jab I was flu free all winter. I was thinking of going to the babyshow in London but not sure I fancy the long train ride. My friend who's preggo wants to go.

Keira had her second set of jabs on Wed, its always horrible taking them for that but she seemed ok after a min or two. Although last night she was up and down a lot so don't know if it wasa related:shrug: just when I was going to give her some calpol she fell back to sleep and slept til 8am:haha:

Hey China, PC, BH, Phoebe and all other ding dongs, hope you are all well:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: xx


----------



## coral11680

sorry for the double post :dohh:


----------



## LEW32

Hello ladies! Missin u girls! Poppy, did I see a sweep in a week? Wow


----------



## LEW32

Hi coral...how r u and Keira?


----------



## poppy666

Evening Ladies :flower:

Yeah possible week if it works then see what she looks like, will start guessing her weight if it works nx week :happydance: getting nervous now, my sister rang me today saying she had a dream i had her on a Thurseday and bled to death :cry: basically wish she hadnt said anything cos i bled n lost 600mls after korben, i know its not massive but scared of bleeding again :argh:


----------



## babydream

Holy crap poppy, she really shouldn't have said anything. You'll be fine xx

Thanks coral, I think I will have the jab. Ive been stuffing myself with lemon and honey and I feel fine so sat the day then. Hope I can make it to the babyshow, have some discount codes for cheaper tickets if you want them xc

Hi Lew and phoebe, hope all ok xxx


----------



## puppycat

Totally agree, why tell you? :o


----------



## poppy666

She never been the sensitive kind, wasnt when i miscarried at xmas asking if it hurt :growlmad: as long as its not a Thurseday when i go into labour i wont be paranoid :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

Poppy oh no, she shouldn't have said anything but I'm sure it means nothing! :hugs:

Lew, hey hunnie how are you and Lia doing? Keira and myself are great thanks for asking:flower::hugs: We miss you! x

Babyd, thanks for the offer of codes. I'll let you know if I'm going and then you can give me the codes thanks!:hugs:

Off out in a min for a coffee with some Mums from the school, be back laters xx


----------



## LEW32

Good morning ladies! I am going to try and be better about checkin in!

Lia and I are great...trying to get a sleep schedule goin but it's tough... How are all the pregger ladies? 
Big hugs to the ttc ding dongs...hope things r going well 4u all!


----------



## China girl

Hey Lew,

Good to hear from you. Glad you and miss Lia are doing good:hugs:
Just be patient with the sleep schedule, it takes time but you too will work
it out.

This pregger DD is doing good. Just tired and cold:dohh:


----------



## babydream

Aaahhhh, i had a coffee latte this morning around 10am tasted really strong and needed 4sugar in it. Now i have sharp stabbing pain in my tummy hear and there. Do you think the baby is upset? i hope she's ok, stupid me!!! Also my butt hurt all morning, i can hardly walk or move, what a day and i'm due to drive to london soon which is a good 45mins. Bugger!!


----------



## puppycat

BD i'm sure the coffee won't hurt, just don't have any more caffeine today now :)

Been to get prescription for my UTI, taken my first antibiotic so fingers crossed pain goes soon. Got nurofen if it gets any worse.

Drs arranging kidney scan because i'm having them a lot but wondering if it's my mooncup? What says you?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Bad night with Lily, and busy busy day. zzzzzz just a quick check in x


----------



## poppy666

Hope you get some sleep Tink and Lilyanne ok, love her picture on fb awww :hugs:

PC i get cystitis (sp) a lot especially after dtd always have to go bathroom before n after 'unless ttc' so could be cups :shrug:

Bought my bouncer today ' pink ' :happydance: few more things then im done, not done hospital bag yet so need to sort that pfft. Hope everyone ok x


----------



## coral11680

Lew u really should sort your tickers out, you are 52 weeks pregnant! :rofl:


----------



## coral11680

Actually your top ticker says you are 4 days preggers? :shock:


----------



## coral11680

Babyd I just thought if u go overdue u could have a leap year baby :yipee:

Glad u got your bouncer poppy, now get that bag packed young lady! What are u waiting for! :haha: x

Tink hope Lily sleeps better tonight. Keira was up last night also, maybe something in the air :shrug: x


----------



## poppy666

:haha: will do lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning, yet another flying visit! Sorry :hugs: Lily has turned into a wakeful feeding monster at night lol, why can't she feed like that by day? we would be made lol ah well ...

Popsy, get ur bag packed :haha: your into the home straight, I got one of my feelings that you might not be around much longer, either that or I'm just getting over excited about you having this baby :) How did night one go? x

Coralista, how did Keira sleep last night? better? x

China, I'm glad you ok honey :) x

PC, hope your UTI clears up soon, I dunno bout the mooncup but might be worth trying? x

Babydream, I dreamt about you last night :haha: You came to visit me with your DH. My house was a mess and you were trying to reassure me it was ok but I was stressed over it :haha: I think its telling me to sort my house out :haha: x


----------



## babydream

Hahahaha, no Tink, that's exactly what i'd do, reassure you that it's all okay and tell you not to stress yourself! lol How funny you saw me in your dream just as i am. I'd love to come and visit. My dh goes to Barking every weekend and i always think of you and coral. Cute piccies of Lily on fb! Sorry she's been a bit difficult feeding at night :( Hope it gets better. xx

Coral, yes, that was my first thought when we calculated EDD! I don't really want to give birth on the 29th. I'm gonna try to keep my legs crossed on that day if i go over the due date lol Hope all ok xx

Poppy, how was Korben's first night in his room?? 

Hello everyone else xx

Well, dh came home with a nasty cold yesterday bummer!! I'm off to my flu jab at 10.30 i hope it's still not too late. he couldn't wait a few more days to bring this home, aaahhh! I'm also in terrible pain which seems to be constant now. It's still my backside but yesterday i felt my leg go numb and could lift it up. It started again this morning, was slightly better at night though. I also had terrible heartburn yesterday and went to Wagamama for a Chicken Katsu Curry which i thought would make it even worse but no, it made it better haha. We're going to London today, my car is in the service down there and while waiting i'm gonna drag dh to Mothercare and Mama's and Papa's and Babies r us. All at Brent Cross so no driving around much lol I'm off tonight again yaaaay. I was off last night too and it's a bugger that dh is sick and can't even give him a cuddle now. Well, maybe monday a week when i'm off again lol 

Hope you all have a lovely day, seems a but chilli outside i bought some nice thick cardies yesterday in peocock reduced, bargain! xxxx


----------



## poppy666

lol Tink hope i got week or two left :haha: woke up this morning with visual disturbance and spots in front of my eyes and got worried, but turned out to be my 1st migraine since being preggo... i suffer with migraines and the visual disturbance but thought the worst at first :dohh: ok now just banging headache...

Korben woke around 4am and climb in my bed so not bad.. 2nd night tonight see howw he goes.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well all natural for us now hope i get caught this month fx poppy not long hun wooppp awww x x x


----------



## coral11680

hey girlies :hi:

Tink, Keira was ok last night thanks, I decided when i fed her 3am not to burp her, as it usually wakes her up now, it worked she slept til 6.30 then dh got up with her. Hopefully Lily will start feeding better during the day. BTW lovely pics of her on FB :awww: I need to take some of Keira like that before she gets bigger, they grow so quickly will be lovely to keep :) Also how is the solid foods going? Does Lily like it?

Babyd hope you don't get dh's cold, keep washing your hands and use hand sterilizer. Have fun browsing in the baby shops, if you haven't already :haha:

Poppy, hope that bag is packed now! :jo: xx


----------



## babydream

I'm soooooo tired! We went to babies r us, mamas & papas, mothercare and John Lewis. Also walked around Brent cross had a McDonalds for lunch. There were so many people everywhere! My butt hurt like hell! Keep taking paracetamol all day long. I'm only moaning lately sorry. But had a great day and fun looking at the stuff. Gonna start shopping online i think, no way I can deal with the crowd. Dh loves the babystyle oyster so we settled on that :) xx


----------



## coral11680

yeah I agree online is much less stressful :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Good morning girls,

All okay? Terribly quiet lately :(

Well, i'm 22weeks today! yaaaay Here's my bump! :)
 



Attached Files:







22weeks.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: helllooooo team dingy dongers!! :haha:
firstly sorry for being MIA, had a lot on lately!:dohh: my younger sister is in a *STUPID* relationship, if her OH drinks he beats her, but will she leave him?? WILL SHE FECK!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad: she even spoke about having a baby to see if that would "make or break" them...i was so angry at her for TTC at the moment but ive managed to sway her to getting a job, which FXd she starts on monday!!:thumbup: so hopefully TTCing with that "man" is off for good! the last argument they had was over another girl, she had been texting/ringing my sis's OH and she saw the texts etc...so after a few bottles of wine she asked him about it...he went nuts and hurt her, she came to my house with strangle marks bruises and a black eye! he tried to push her down the stairs FFS!!!!!!!!!! anyway so had her visiting every day last week and the week before, also we all had a crappy cold:cry: hate it when im ill and still have to carry on washing, cleaning blah blah blah...................................................................:dohh:
Rhys had his 1st jabs appointment cancelled the other day:dohh: the doc was ill apparently...so now booked in for tomorrow..i will not be there when he has them done..:nope: ill kill the bitch!:rofl: i had myself all prepared for friday but when they rung n cancelled i could have cried, i have to be prepared for theses situations!!!! :haha: i even cry at the heel prick!:dohh: while ive got MW's in my head she sent me my delivery notes(for some reason i wasnt left a copy with Rhys) and when i looked at them the hospital calculated his birth weight wrong!:dohh: he was 8lb 8oz not 8lb 7oz! i wasnt impressed:rofl: that extra ounce could have explained all the pain! :rofl::rofl: so please change your tickers for the ladies who have my boys birth weight at 8,7...thanx girls...now for personal posts..............

*babydream*....gorgeous Bella bump there missus!:thumbup: think your carrying so cute!! <3 :kiss::hugs:

*babyhopes*...estimated birth weight of 8lb 4oz?? or is that a growth scan estimate of your :baby:'s weight now???:wacko: your headed for a big one!! any recent bump pics?? :hugs:

*tinkerbell*....thanx for the message on FB and saying your missing me :awww: well im not sure its me you miss just the shyte i "speak" :rofl::rofl: hows Lilypie? :hugs: to her! and :hug: to you too missus! xxxx

*poppy*......almost time.:happydance:...sweep on thursday(or thurs after) EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeek :yipee: hope all goes well for you :flower: you got your hossy bag done yet?? hows the move/unpacking going?..did i see that Korben is in his own room?? if he is WOW! how the feck did you do that?? i need to know. Connor is still in our bed and he is 3 in march!:dohh:

:hugs: and :kiss: to all other dingdongs..i need bump pics!!!:thumbup:

and just a last thing before i post...might make you smile(i know it doesnt make me smile!!) Connor has picked up some colourful language lately...he called his dad a fucking dickhead last night! :dohh: wasnt happy, i save my swearing for in my head of on FB/BnB, my OH thought it was funny, he also says "fucking hell its cold" on the way into tesco, he always says it every time we walk round the chilled section, that was thanx to a young lad a few weeks ago, i thought Connor would have forgotton it by now, i even changed supermarkets for 2 weeks thinking he associated it with tesco, but when we went back to tesco he said it loud n proud!!!!!!:dohh: its embarrasing and i dont know how to get him to stop!?? we have tried ignoring it, and even tried saying words similar to get him not to swear but :nope: he has a gob like a navvy!...any advice??? 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yea...lovin all the baby ding dongs pics on FB too :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Hey MC, sorry your sis is in a bad situation, i'd kill my sis's bf is he hurt her. I can't be reasonable when it comes to domestic violence. Report him to the police? What is she thinking having a baby with that monster? Anyway, ugh! good that you convinced her to get a job. I hope she'll be okay. Fecking [email protected]!!! Well, cute bump? maybe but i put 22lb on since sickness stopped lol Miss Piggy lol She was kicking the hell out of me while watching xfactor last night, doesn't like Kitty either lol. I'm sorry i had to laugh at Connor swearing lo I know it's not funny but... Sorry! lol Hope all okay though, love ya xxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all hope you are all ok 

Well got bk from honeymoon at 4am :-( plane was delayed as pilot was sick so had to find another one and then about to take off then they found a fault but evenutally sorted it out 

Anyway had a great time and wedding was prefect will add some photos at some point.

On another note AF hasn't arrived yet it is between 5 and 3 days late have brought some tests but will test tomorrow morning


----------



## puppycat

Oooooh good luck SB xx


----------



## phoebe

Hello sweeties hope all's good. Good SB glad u had a lovely honeymoon xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:

thanx for the sympathy with connors navvy gob *babydream*! :rofl::rofl: as for my sis...she needs to give her head a shake i think, but no TTC at present for her:thumbup: and i agree with Bella...kitty is crap! :haha:

:wave: n hugs *phoebe*:hugs:

*sleeping*...:test: tomorrow:yipee: :dust::dust::dust: xxxxx

:wave: *pc* xx


----------



## mothercabbage

cabbage goes to update her ticker...still got you down for team :yellow: *babydream*!:dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey girlys!

MC, glad to see you back honey. Sorry youve had a load of shite to deal with. She's lucky to have you, I hope this job helps. I miss you AND all the shite you speak :haha: You brighten up our thread. Naughtly little Connor! No advice other than what you have tried. Gag? Duct tape in tesco? :haha: :awww: I don't mean it little Connor :awww: x

Sleeping bubs, congratulataions honey! Can't wait to see the pics, and :dust: for your test x

Babydream, you still got a really cute bump, don't panic over the weight you look great! x

Phoebe :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Need to read back been Durham all day tired. Second day of migraines keep getting headaches lately :cry: loads of BHs today and really bad pains in my bum :dohh: is that piles or baby pushing down?? havnt a clue but hurts


----------



## poppy666

MC sorry to hear about your sister and what a wanker of a partner :growlmad: must be hard seeing bruises etc and trying to help her :hugs: Need to rant or talk just inbox, but great to see you on here :kiss:

As for korben he falls asleep downstairs and i carry him up to bed, 1st night he ended in my bed at 3am and last night around 4.30am :dohh: will get there slowly HOPEFULLY.... Not packed a hossy bag yet but will at weekend.


BD lovely bump and Happy 22wks :happydance:

SB loads of baby dust your way :dust::dust::dust:

Arghh now got pins and needles in left hand and left side of my face and mouth not good :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

aww pops are you ok? i think you need checking out hun, didnt you say you had a migrane recently also? update or dr tink will be worried xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

just reread, you have got a migrane ... zzzzzzzzzz Lily been up since 5 and i think ive got a cold coming zzzz better be sure it IS just a migrane though hun x


----------



## sleeping bubs

well i tested this morning nd bfn not even a hint of a line. Bit confused as last month cycle was 26 instead of 28 and this month i am on 31 :-(


----------



## babyhopes2010

HOLY WATERMELONS! IM 37 WEEKS TODAY-FULL TERM :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j198/trigun221/Funny/CatPush.jpg
https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb134/eriminagawa/Funny%20Pics/3bac.jpghttps://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n498/briankbishop/FUNNY%20AND%20WEIRD%20PICS/baby-watermelon.jpghttps://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l617/CeleneHannahRamdeo/Cats%20and%20kities/I_Love_This_Watermelon_s.jpg


----------



## coral11680

Morning!

MC glad to see you back, sorry about your sister poor thing, she needs to stay away from that monster :( . Whoops naughty Connor:haha: I'm not sure what the answer is to that, maybe just ignore it for now:shrug: Anyway nice to see you back:hugs:

Babyd lovely little bump :awww: and its so lovely when they start kicking, enjoy it now, when baby Bella gets big you'll feel like you're being invaded by an alien!:haha: its still a great feeling though. I miss it x

SB sorry for bfn hun, it sounded so promising:hugs: glad you had a lovely honeymoon x

Hey Tink, pheebs, poppy, PC :hi: and to all the other ding dongs :hi:

Everything is good in my camp at the mo. Meeting up with my friend today with the kids, then tomorrow I'm up for a very early start, need to be in the American embassy in London for 9am to get Keira's birth registered and apply for her first passport. Not looking forward to trains etc with her and the pram:wacko: oh well hopefully wont be too bad xx


----------



## poppy666

5am Tink try catch up on some sleep today sweetie :hugs: Yeah was migraine ive had the pins and needles a few times before, horrible when it happens all down left side of face even tongue :shrug: but read up on it and it can happen. Been awake off and on with flaming toothache not a good week so far.

SB just keep testing, i know when i miscarried my cycle changed from 28 days to 26 and ov'd on cd10 when i got bfp wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy early.

Happy full term babyhopes :happydance: how you feeling? id be lying if i said im not getting scared now :argh:


----------



## coral11680

anyone interested in babyshow tickets for Brighton for November 13th? free ones here ;)
https://www.brightonbabyexpo.co.uk/comptickets


----------



## babyhopes2010

*full term bump*
https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/571/dscn1916t.jpg
https://img190.imageshack.us/img190/5869/dscn1920s.jpg


----------



## laurah8279

Woah Babyhopes! 37 weeks!! :thumbup:

Hey all! :hi:

Check out my avatar pic, 27 weeks and 3 days! Its flying by now although I am not havnig an easy ride of it still.

I now have a constant feeling of tiredness/nausea and aching in my back although my hip has eased off slightly. I am just shattered with zero energy all the time.

Just realised I have gone down to double figures to go!! Argh! :)
xx


----------



## laurah8279

babyhopes2010 said:


> *full term bump*
> https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/571/dscn1916t.jpg
> https://img190.imageshack.us/img190/5869/dscn1920s.jpg

Babyhopes, I am just about as big as you!! flippin eck!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

no im HUGE the pics look like im smaller than what i am

poppy-im scared but soooo excited as im getting very fed up now x


----------



## puppycat

Babyhopes your watermelon post made me laugh! :haha:

Pops have you had your BP checked recently?

Tink go back to sleep if poss, poor Lilypie x

Well i have a house inspection Weds and then a friend staying with her little girl Thurs so i'll be tidying odds and ends for the next few days. Got my smear Weds too and a candle party in the eve. Busy busy


----------



## poppy666

PC yes had BP done last week 110/72 consultant ask me to go get it checked weekly with mw as its always been 90/60 but its normal so dont see point now that im at hossy on Thurseday... had white cells in urine waiting for results too.

Just want her out now tbh


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

are you ok popsy? just seen FB :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Poppy :hugs: words escape me :hugs:

Tink, Phoebles :wave:

Look what I got ;) CD 17.... :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1005.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## phoebe

Hi PC looking good hunny :thumbup::thumbup:xxx


----------



## phoebe

Nice bumpage BH, and congratulations on ur baby watermelon hehehe not long now chick x:happydance:


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh know Poppy hope you are ok 

Hey everyone how r u all??

Still confused no sign of AF yet, feeling really sick been like it all day and getting cramps AF nearly a week late :-( will c wot happens over the next couple of days if don't arrive will test again and prob go see nurse


----------



## poppy666

Im ok just really missing Wade :cry:

Not long out of hossy been really ill today and headaches, tested me for Preclampsia cos protein and something else in water thought they was going to induce tonight, but came back fine, they keeping eye on me now i got UTI. Just had really bad day


----------



## babydream

:hugs: poppy, I'm so sorry about all the shitty things happening hunni xxxx


----------



## puppycat

UTI :( sucks right :hugs:

I cannot imagine how you feel about Wade :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Dont feel like i have one PC :shrug: fx'd sweep works if he gives me one this week. Feels strange him not here, i know he's 18 but he was my baby for all those years before korben, gonna miss him once his sister here and especially Christmas.

Gonna try get some sleep been a long hard day, night sweetie x


----------



## puppycat

Night Pops, hope you manage some sleep :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies! Missed ya much.

Poppy just wanted to stop in and let you know I'm sending prayers your way. Praying you and LO will be safe, sound and healthy.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey DD's

Popsy, that's what was worrying me ... glad you got checked out. I still have a hunch about the pre-enclampsia, I want you to make sure they keep check on you ok? Try and get some rest honey, I'm so sorry about Wade ... :cry: of course he's your baby, they don't stop being your babies :hugs: x

Sleeping bubs, might just be the wedding and stuff delaying AF, I always used to get that when big stuff in my life was going on! I'm still keeping my FX it might be a BFP brewing but If its not, hopefully af will come some you know and can get started on a new cycle x

Phoebe, miss you x

Regal, your missed here also! Lovely to see you pop by x

Babyhopes, congrats on your full term bump x

Puppycat, :dust: on your O, get :sex: n :spermy: :dust: x

Got a cold here, and all the kids off for half term. zzzzz Lilypie still feeding all blooming night, swapped to water last night after 3 am but she still woke hourly for more water! zzzzzzzzz


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh bless Lilyanne giiving you some hassle :haha:love all the pic's on fb lately, yes i remember the dreaded school holidays you must be pulling your hair out. :kiss:
Try get some me time and rest if your full of a cold. Anyways thanks Tink knew id spelt it wrong lol, feel bit better today but again woke up with migraine and visual disturbance4th day in a row :dohh: living on pain killers lately.

RP thanks sweetie :hugs: how's you?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:) Poor Lily being dressed up and posed :haha: I do love photos :haha: I'm not really able to rest, got another birthday tomorrow, this one is easy though. He's 11 and having a mate over for dominos pizza, a film, snacks and sleepover. Just gotta pop out for a few bits n bobs today then i can veg out :) hope you feel better later honey xxxx


----------



## phoebe

Hi Tink,:howdy::howdy: thanks for missing moi lol. Hope all is well with u and lilypie. I just rang u to ask some advice. Florence has been doing really well of late. but has started to drop a bottle a day. its kinda freaking me out a bit. She was on 5x 8oz, but is now on 4. She was 15lb 9oz at last weigh in a week ago, and although has dropped that last bottle she has still STTN. But it was 14 hours between feeds. I spoke to my mum earlier and she thinks its maybe time to try weaning. What do u think??:shrug: I saw ur gorgeous piccy on Faceache of Lily with the puree carrots :awww::awww:. Oh and as for me i have got that dreaded colposcopy app this evening. shitabrick.com:cry::wacko: Well apologies for very selfish post, hope all is well with u and family xxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Hey Phoebles, hope all goes well with your appt. I would be decorating my pants too!

So fecked off with DH. Did a few hours of parcel delivery, came home to cooked sausage casserole now falling asleep on sofa. Somebody stop me strangling him in his sleep.


----------



## phoebe

:haha::haha::haha: at decorating pants PC, seriously feeling bloody sick now, still have an hour to go boo hoo xxx

Just go ahead and strangle him, thats what i'd do. My oh did that the other evening, was soooooooooooo pissed off with him. His excuse, poor lamb was tired. Try being with a baby 24/7 :gun::grr: at least he gets tea breaks and a clocking out time. I'm on duty all day and all night T**T!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Just strangle him PC :haha:

Phoebe my Rhys was a hungry baby and was on solids by 4mths starting with rice etc, lovely to see you :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Yep, he slept all night too. Lazy git! Wish i could feckin sleep. Got Asda coming between 5 and 7 and a house inspection tomoorow afternoon so could really do with a hand. Ass bag.


----------



## phoebe

single handed typing now lol.......
hi all dd's hope alls well with gorgeous ladies xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

hmmmmmm i keep hearing about this sleep effigy, wonder what it is like ???:shrug::shrug: even tho flo sttn i still cant:dohh:


Hey Popples lovely to see u too hunny. Sorry to hear about ur DS. i hope ur trying to keep yer pecker up lovely. Gonna have to go again Flo has just yacked all over my clothes. Was ready to leave and all FFS!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Hey ladies :hi:
just a quicky as I'm soo tired at the moment. Keira decided she didn't want to go back to sleep after her 3,30am feed :dohh: so at 5 I gave up and went downstairs. Had to leave the house by 6.15 anyway to catch the train to London to get Keira's US passport. God what a trek. Wasn't too bad but I'm exhausted now. Talking of bloody men dh is upstairs :sleep: now!:growlmad: I would love to and even though Keira is asleep Chloe is out with her friends so don't feel comfortable sleeping.

Phoebe good luck with the docs and the colonoscopy (sp) DH has had one in the past doesn't sound too pleasant:hugs: As far as weaning I'm sure Flo is ready. I'm terrible Keira has been on solids for about a month now!:dohh: she has had rice cereal, apples, pears, carrots. 


PC :rofl: at strangling dh :haha:

Pops, sorry about wade, that must be heart breaking and terrible timing with the baby coming:(:hugs: hopefully that sweep will get things moving! x

Tink, kids driving you mad:haha: I know mine are although Ryan is at my Mums today, from tomorrow til sunday I'll be pulling my hair out! :haha: x


----------



## babydream

Hello ladies,

Poppy, i'm worried about you too hunni, make sure they keep checking you, hope all be ok xx

PC, good luck with this cycle, you better wait with strangling OH you need him right now lol x

Hey Phoebe, nice to see you hunni, hope all okay and your app went well, not very nice xx

SB, glad to hear you had a nice honeymoon, fx for that bfp any day or AF asap if that's the case x

Tink, sorry Lily is messed up with the night feeds, hope it's temporary. I don't envy you having half term, must be exhausting. xx

Hi everyone, hope all doing ok xxxxx

I'm tired of work but still alive. My arse hurts like hell, going back to gp tomorrow cause it's getting worse. Also, i've been having some stabbing/squeezing pain on left side of my chest. Lasts only for a second but happens every 5-10mins. I booked gp for tomorrow i hope it's nothing serious but have plenty of family member with heart condition and better check it out. I went shopping today...Bought the Angelcare Movement monitor for half price in argos £29.99, i really wanted that, i'm paranoid about sids. I bought a preloved M&P Baby swing for £20. I got a huge U-shaped pregnancy pillow i really wanted from a mum i work for. She gave it to me for free, bless her, she's very nice. Got a moses basket with stand and microwave sterilizer from a lady from my local freecycle website and she's got other stuff to get together and she'd give me a call. Car seat on the way from another friend. All getting excited,eeeeeeek. Sorry for going on and on...I'll shut up now xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Geeez BD you got some bargains well done you :thumbup: fx'd everything is ok with your health sweetie dont need that especially whilst preggo :hugs:

Coral i bet your knackered being up this long, give Keira to dh and have an hour :kiss:

All fine this end, visiting wade friday :happydance: its only 30 minutes to allow ,me to give him clothes, but excited. Lets hope i dont go into labour whilst there after my sweep :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

sorry quick selfish post as Mckenzie is hanging on my leg been really clingy since coming bk from honeymoon bless him also think he is coming down with something.

Anyway AF has arrived :-( really light at moment but hopefully will be over and done with quickly :-(


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:everyone

I have been lurking a lot. Just been really busy with work and school. But I do want to say...........

Poppy, my heart goes out to you hun. We all hate to see our kids suffer and not be able to help them regardless of their age. But I am praying he won't have to serve the full 13 months and I also pray for his safety. You be strong and sending major :hug: your way.

MC, my heart goes out to you as well. I know all about domestic abuse(not with me, but my brother) Just wrap your loving arms around your sister & be her support team.(I know you will) Praying for you and your sister.

Tink, you got a lot going on...bless you my friend. I hope the solids will keep miss Lilly full:thumbup: Your a stong woman, and I tip my:howdy:to you.

SB, so glad you had a wonderful wedding and a great honeymoon. Sorry the :witch: got you, but sending you some :dust: for the next cycle

Coral, Phoebe,Hopes & Lew, I hope you ladies and your princesses are doing well.

BD, nice bump:thumbup: ( I think your small):blush:

BabyHopes congrats on your full term bump!!

Hiya:hi:Puppy,Caz,Regal,Laurah and all the DD's

Asfm, just busy with work and school and I am so tired, but I keep on going. I have onther U/S for Monday, so excited about that. Well, I have to get back to studing, I have a midterm tonight. 

TTFN
China


----------



## poppy666

CG try rest as much as you can sweetie need to look after yourself :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Im getting so pissed off now having another migraine attack atm and flashing zig zags in my vision.. how many do i need to have now :cry:

SB sorry the witch got you lovely xxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hello DD's

BabyHopes and Poppy yay for being full term :happydance: but Poppy sorry too hear about your DS :cry: and your ill health recently, rest up and don't hesitate to seek medical help!

MC terrible news about your sister i hope she eventually gets to a place where she realises she is worth more than that but until then i know you will be a get support to her :hugs: 

BD sorry to hear about your chest discomfort, should you really be going to work? Take it easy hun :hugs: Sounds like you got some great baby bargains :thumbup:

Tink cute pics of Lilypie on fb and I hope she is tolerating the solids well  good luck for DS bday celebrations and the rest of half term!

Coral wow you've had a busy day! Go get some well deserved :sleep:

SB sorry for the bfn then the witch however now that all the wedding stress is over nothing stopping you getting that bfp this cycle, good luck sweetie!

Phoebe poor you having to go for a colonoscopy :argh: Hope it all went textbook

Hopes love the pics of Mila in her lamb costume at the zoo. . . too cute :thumbup:

PC men can be so precious sometimes and it is so infuriating i can totally sympathise with you at times, grrr!

CG yay for ultrasound soon, will you be able to find out the gender? :cloud9:

Caz, Regal, Laura and any other DD's i have missed :hi: my mind is totally blank now!

Afm I have been lurking recently in between work and other day to day tasks that just seem take so much more energy these days lol
I finally have my finishing date for my maternity leave  I will be taking 2 weeks annual leave from the 30th Jan then my actual maternity leave will start the week of 13th Feb (the week of my due date) :happydance: I won't return to work until about the start of December. . . bliss!
xxx


----------



## poppy666

Great news about mat leave Jen you'll be relieved when its here :happydance: not long off V-Day lovely :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

omfg sat here in so much pain in my bum, she pushing down but in my flaming bottom :cry: any of you new mums get that? arghhh swear she gonna pop that sack doing that :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all :wave: well firstly thankyou for your kind words in regards to my sister, especially china...your post made me emotional :cry: so thanx :hugs::kiss: 
and secondly........ POPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :kiss::hugs::friends: you are my outlet for ranting so thanx for the offer of an inbox :haha: :kiss: whats all this about wade?? did i miss something?? :dohh: do i remember he was going to court for hitting some dick?? i take it it didnt go well(slap me if i got this all arse about face!):shrug: i need to be around more! you give me support and i missed giving you my support so...im sorry for that and sending you big big and BIGGER :hugs::kiss: that pressure in your bum your feeling...i got that towards the very end...made me want to try to poop alot! its not nice especially with piles already! :dohh: hows the migranes? sweep tomorrow??:kiss:

babydream!...wow..bargains...well done you i cant wait to meet my Bella niece!!! :yipee: excited muchly here!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: hope your bum not too bad today missis! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :kiss::hugs::friends: xxxxxxxxx <3

:hugs: for AF sleeping :hugs:

hello:wave: tink,coral,phoebe,babyhopes(ACE BUMP BY THE WAY!!!!):happydance:damita,PC,and all other DD's hope you are all well! things ok here...just ticking over nicely...Rhys is almost sleeping through...good baby, he feeds at 10pm then wakes for early breakfast at 5-6am then straight back off until Connor wakes us again at 7-8am...if Connor was in his own room i reckon Rhys would be asleep until 9 at least ...never mind..we almost cracked it(for now)oooo cant wait until teething starts :growlmad: thats when it all went tits :holly: up with connors sleeping routine :dohh: ok :coffee: time kids kicking off again......cabbage goes to gag connor(thanx for that advice tink :rofl: )and shove a bottle in Rhys's eye....:dohh::haha: i mean mouth of course hahahahahahhaha these boys drive me nuts! :wacko:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: MC you do make me larrrff:haha: glad Rhys is being good for you :awww:

babyd, def get checked at the docs hunnie:hugs: also great bargains you have :thumbup: xx

Poppy, you too are you sure they are just migrains? maybe give the MW a call? you don't have any sweeling do you>?:hugs:

Hi China, glad you are well, we need a bump pic from you!:happydance:

Jenny, great news now you can start counting down til you're maternity leave:happydance:

Pheebs hope all went ok last night night at the hospital:hugs::kiss:

afm, feel a bit more human today:wacko:. I think the house is coming down with colds now including Keira aaccchhhhooooo! I'm ok but sure it wont be long til I get it. Keira was so unsettled last night, she was screaming. I'm not sure if it was an upset tummy or over tired or both! anyway she settled finally but slept in bed with me all night, I was too tired to attempt to put her to bed I needed sleep!!:haha: xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Morning!

i woke up having contractions last night.they werent anything like the stupid contractions i had before they were def braxton hicks.
they really hurt it travelled all up my sides as well.lost bit ore plug as well.

i completely freaked out :argh: i didnt relise how scared i was until i felt them last night.im not ready yet! :cry: i need at least two more weeks!


----------



## coral11680

ooo BH this may be the start of it. drink plenty of water and rest true labour will start anyway. dont worry it will be fine :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

MC ya bloody nutter :rofl: and thanks im hanging in there see Wade friday :hugs: yes hopefully sweep tomorrow if he got long fingers and canr each it pmsl

Coral its got to be done if your tired putting them in with you i did :haha: also only finger swelling just gonna put up with headaches now, maybe im not drinking enough idk :shrug: but im ok x

Babyhopes scary isnt it when your sitting waiting you be fine lovely :kiss:


----------



## Damita

:wave: I'm still alive - just not been around been very depressed.. but thought I would update you on my scan - it went well my right side is ovulating this time, so fingers crossed :)


----------



## Jenny Penn

Good luck for this cycle Damita!
Hope you start to feel better xx


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Damita praying for you and hope your feeling ok :hugs::kiss:


----------



## laurah8279

Have I done something to offend you all?

Not one of you answers or comments on any of my posts anymore?


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey Laurah 
No you've not done anything hun not that im aware of anyway, i've not been around much for a while just been lurking.
R u ok? Ur in the 3rd tri now. . . yay! xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

the midwife appt----well where do i start! :hissy: there talking more scans and induction now :wacko:


----------



## laurah8279

Jenny Penn said:


> Hey Laurah
> No you've not done anything hun not that im aware of anyway, i've not been around much for a while just been lurking.
> R u ok? Ur in the 3rd tri now. . . yay! xx

Thanks Jenny

Its just that every time I come on here recently and post a question or just an update, no one responds at all and I thought I must have done something wrong!

At least you are still talking to me! :)

How are you doing?

xx


----------



## poppy666

Ahh Laura sorry i not noticed either and if ive missed a post of yours im sorry, my head been elsewhere lately :hugs::kiss: How are you??

BH why what mw said?


----------



## laurah8279

poppy666 said:


> Ahh Laura sorry i not noticed either and if ive missed a post of yours im sorry, my head been elsewhere lately :hugs::kiss: How are you??
> 
> BH why what mw said?

Thanks Poppy. 

No need to apologies though, I am guessing you are probably at the end of your tether now and just counting down the days until :baby: arrvies and you are de-bumped!!! :haha:

x


----------



## poppy666

pmsl de-dumped is a good word :haha: your just entering 3rd tri god help ya :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

went to my normal mw appt(yet a different mw)

measured my baby felt baby and i saw she put on my notes FREE??? no engaged or anything huh?!

anyway i measuring 43cm.had scan last week baby est 8lb 4oz.!
she felt my tummy and said when are they inducing u.i said they arent.she looked very puzzled!:wacko:
She called up hosp to request another scan and consultant appt.she feels they should induce me asap as the baby and fluid feels so big shes worried if she doesnt call hosp it counld result in csection as the baby might not fit into pelvis properly!

argh why cant i have some consistantcey!:hissy:


----------



## poppy666

Well at least if you get referred and they induce you'll get a natural birth sweetie, better than a section :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poppy666 said:


> Well at least if you get referred and they induce you'll get a natural birth sweetie, better than a section :thumbup:

i know.but the consultant last week never mentioned induction until 40+ wks.why would he change his mind now :(


----------



## laurah8279

poppy666 said:


> pmsl de-dumped is a good word :haha: your just entering 3rd tri god help ya :rofl:

:haha:

I know! my Second tri has been horrid so God only knows what 3rd one is going to be like!! 

He feels big enough now (judging by his kicks) to totally kick my ass once he carries on growing and moving more!! :haha:

xx


----------



## laurah8279

babyhopes2010 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well at least if you get referred and they induce you'll get a natural birth sweetie, better than a section :thumbup:
> 
> i know.but the consultant last week never mentioned induction until 40+ wks.why would he change his mind now :(Click to expand...

Try not to worry too much Babyhopes, every MW & Doc I have seen have all had totally different opinions on my pregnancy. 

Like Popps said, induction would be better than a C Section :flower:

xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

laurah8279 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> pmsl de-dumped is a good word :haha: your just entering 3rd tri god help ya :rofl:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I know! my Second tri has been horrid so God only knows what 3rd one is going to be like!!
> 
> He feels big enough now (judging by his kicks) to totally kick my ass once he carries on growing and moving more!! :haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

i remember 27weeks feeling big and just when u think baby cant get anybigger! it does:haha:


----------



## laurah8279

babyhopes2010 said:


> laurah8279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> pmsl de-dumped is a good word :haha: your just entering 3rd tri god help ya :rofl:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I know! my Second tri has been horrid so God only knows what 3rd one is going to be like!!
> 
> He feels big enough now (judging by his kicks) to totally kick my ass once he carries on growing and moving more!! :haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> i remember 27weeks feeling big and just when u think baby cant get anybigger! it does:haha:Click to expand...

God help me then!! :wacko: ha ha!

xx


----------



## poppy666

Well here's my full-term bump, guess one more then i should be done :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo0069.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## coral11680

sorry Laura, I didn't mean to leave you out. Sometimes when the board moves fast people get missed, my posts do too sometimes, on one is doing it on purpose. :hugs: How are you feeling your bump is getting bigger:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Carnt wait to see consultant tomorrow yet another migraine thats 2 today and 2 yesterday and one daily since saturday :cry: not normal


----------



## Jenny Penn

Im fine thanks Laura  just keep wishing my life away. . . I just want it to be february lol

Hope all else is well in DD land.

Im away to get ready for my night shift, yuk! xx


----------



## phoebe

Damita said:


> :wave: I'm still alive - just not been around been very depressed.. but thought I would update you on my scan - it went well my right side is ovulating this time, so fingers crossed :)

Hope u start to feel better soon sweety/. Good luck with this cycle and scan. Hugs xxxxx :thumbup::flower::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

laurah8279 said:


> Have I done something to offend you all?
> 
> Not one of you answers or comments on any of my posts anymore?

Hi Laura, Sorry if i have missed any of ur posts hunny. Not intended at all:dohh: I dont tend get on here as much as i'd like nowadays. And when i do my mum-nesia is so bad i forget everything i have read:dohh: Hope all is well with u and bumpkins sweety. Hugs xxx:hugs::flower:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> MC ya bloody nutter :rofl: and thanks im hanging in there see Wade friday :hugs: yes hopefully sweep tomorrow if he got long fingers and canr each it pmsl
> 
> Coral its got to be done if your tired putting them in with you i did :haha: also only finger swelling just gonna put up with headaches now, maybe im not drinking enough idk :shrug: but im ok x
> 
> Babyhopes scary isnt it when your sitting waiting you be fine lovely :kiss:

OOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! Good luck Popply-Dopply i cant wait for ur DD to arrive. Its been a long journey for u i expect. I know it was for me. Apologies for the swearing and disappearing y-day. Isnt it typical to be all ready then :baby: throws up all over u :haha::haha: Hope ur keeping well and resting lovely xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## babydream

Good evening DDs,

Laura, i'm sorry if i left you out wasn't intentional, hope you are well hunni xx

Poppy, i'm excited for you, i can't wait to see you daughter. Not liking those migraines you have though, i think you might be too stressed because of Wade and other stuff. Wet cloth on it and get someone to massage to head sweetie, that usually helps me or i just puke and it stops straight away. I'm glad you have a chance to see Wade on Friday, you might just go into labour you'll be so happy lol xx

Phoebe, you ok hunni, Flo is a big girl now, def ready for solids lol Hope you all are well xx

Coral, sorry Keira was unsettled last night, hope it's only temp she's been doing well. Hope you get over that ugly cold and can get some rest, you sound shattered lately xx

Tink, how's it going. Happy b'day to Harvey today, hope he had a lovely day with you all x

MC, you make me chuckle! Mad woman, miss you here. Everyone says my bump is very small for being nearly 23wks. Hope your sis is okay, well done to Rhys nearly going through the night, hope Connor will let him sleep a bit longer soon xx

Damita, good luck for this cycle x

SB, sorry for AF or did i say that already? lol x

PC, hope all ok and caught that eggy this month xx

BH, hope all okay at the scan, i agree induction is better than a section. I can't imagine how scared you are, i'm shitting myself already and i still have a long way to go lol x

Jenny, great news about mat leave, hope all okay and you not working too hard, nearly V-day for you yaaay xx

Who else???????????? Sorry!

CG, hope you okay hunni, busy with work and studying must be tiring, hugs xx

PK, thinking of you hunni, hope all okay xx

Ugh! Sorry if i missed anyone :(

Now! Asfm...I've just seen the doc again and he urgently referred me to physio. Finally!!! He also gave me some Co-codamol for pain. I'm in so much pain, i can hardly walk, sit or lay down, bend down, i can't do anything. I'm gonna need a fecking disabled badge soon lol. He said i shouldn't be driving but there's no chance of not going to work and that's 70miles a day lol. I need the money, i'm not gonna have a free night for the next two weeks unfortunately. I'm bloody knackered and don't see dh much but i need to work as much as poss. I've got my bounty pack from sainsburys tonight, had to wait for it for ages, it was more important to sell fireworks to teenagers than serve me, buggers! I went to Costco today and i bought 6x260ml Tommee Tippee bottles for £10! Bargain! I really wanted to go to the Babyshow but don't think i can walk with this Sciatica shite, i'll be just moaning all day lol Not a big deal anyway, i'll have everything for cheap lol Hope all okay DDs, love you all, better get ready for work! :( Fireworks going off non stop around here and my heart is breaking leaving my cats alone for the night as dh is working tonight too. Even bubba is kicking like hell, protesting against fireworks lol xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Awwwww big hugs BadyD, sorry to hear ur in so much pain hunny. I know how exactly how ur feeling. I hope the co-codamol helps, they worked for me but i was hesitant at using them at times. but if it got too much i had to. I did give Flo some rice yesterday, was funny as hell. will put piccies on soon :haha::haha: cant believ she will 19 weeks tomorrow :shock::shock: it has flown by!!!!! Poor lil lamb had her 3rd set of jabs today, it was horrific, i have never ever heard her cry like that:cry::cry::cry:
My hosp app went well, it appears my cervix has gone back to normal to the naked eye. Will results in a month, then if all clear i will have another colposcopy in 6 months. Loving the bargains ur getting, bloody ace lovely. Hope all is well with Bella xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Oh and talking of mum-nesia i am wearing 1 pink slipper and 1 purple!!! Doh my OH has just pointed that out for me:dohh: How embarrassing, had the MIL and SIL round earlier:blush::blush::blush::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## phoebe

babyhopes2010 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well at least if you get referred and they induce you'll get a natural birth sweetie, better than a section :thumbup:
> 
> i know.but the consultant last week never mentioned induction until 40+ wks.why would he change his mind now :(Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about the lack of communications BH. Fxd u get the induction and that it works for u. but if the worst came to the worse, having a section is not all that hideous really. I ended up with 1 and survived it lol. Although i admit i felt cheated of a natural birth. Hmmmmm not helping much am i lol. But try not to worry, i know its easier said than done. But what ever happens, at the end of the day u will get hold that lovely :baby: that u have been so desperate to meet. Wish u al the best lovely xxxx:hugs::flower:


----------



## poppy666

Awww BD im so glad your getting physio you cant go on in that much pain all through pregnancy and it will get harder near the end so well done to your doctor getting you straight in there :thumbup: Just dont be over doing it, i know you got to work but try rest as much as you can :hugs:

Starting to become a pro finding these bargains :haha:

Phoebe dont be worrying about shooting off we know how sicky babies are and how demanding they become :kiss: glad everything went well with your appointment sweetie one less thing to worry about. Your right been a long journey and a sad one at times, but Serenity be here soon so worth the wait. I still think am i calling her the right name :dohh::haha:

BD your probably right regarding migraines ive had so much on with moving, wade and gages trial coming up after the total mess up with those court letters that came out for gage and wasnt even for him :nope:


----------



## babydream

Yes poppy I think I'm right too. Too much going on around you lately and I always get this kind of headaches when too stressed. Make sure you drink plenty of water and I swear the cold press and massage would help. I sometimes have tension headaches which I think is migraine, then i use the cold press, massage, pain killer and orgasm or puking releases the tension. Hope you get better hunni I really do. Hugs xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I'll live :haha: Just been saying to OH hope doc got long fingers to reach cervix, did ask OH to check he told me to feck off nothing going up there of his :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Ahh Laura don't worry, no special treatment here, i ignore everyone :haha:

Been to a candle party tonight. Head ache and shattered, catch you all tomorrow. P.s. 1dpo and dr referred for fasting glucose bloods and urine analysis as well as kidney ultrasound and fertility specialist. Shoot me now!


----------



## Damita

:hugs: PC - glad they are doing something :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

FXd for a poppy sweep today :happydance: stalking today!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurah8279

coral11680 said:


> sorry Laura, I didn't mean to leave you out. Sometimes when the board moves fast people get missed, my posts do too sometimes, on one is doing it on purpose. :hugs: How are you feeling your bump is getting bigger:happydance:

Thanks Coral.

Just be feeling really lonely and struggling really. My emotional state has gone off the scales and I have been really angry/upset/stressed out for the past 2 months and i dont know how to control it. 

I am booking an appointment with a pregnancy support worker today although I have been told I probably wont be seen until at least December so maybe there isnt much point? 

x


----------



## laurah8279

poppy666 said:


> Carnt wait to see consultant tomorrow yet another migraine thats 2 today and 2 yesterday and one daily since saturday :cry: not normal

I am exactly the same Popps. Had a constant headache every day now for the past couple of months. MW said on Tuesday that it could be down to anaemia but she said she doesnt think its pre eclampsia as I didnt have any protein in my urine this time although I did last time as well as some blood.


----------



## laurah8279

poppy666 said:


> Well here's my full-term bump, guess one more then i should be done :happydance:

Awesome bump pic Popps! :thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

Good luck for sweep Popsicle xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

puppycat said:


> Ahh Laura don't worry, no special treatment here, i ignore everyone :haha:
> 
> Been to a candle party tonight. Head ache and shattered, catch you all tomorrow. P.s. 1dpo and dr referred for fasting glucose bloods and urine analysis as well as kidney ultrasound and fertility specialist. Shoot me now!

Hi PC hope ur feeling better today sweety xxx and good luck with all these tests going on :thumbup::hugs::flower:xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Im back :happydance:

Well think i had everything in urine today, trace sugar, trace levk, trace blood :dohh: sent off to lab lol

Anyways IT FECKING HURT 'Sweep' couldnt understand him, but mw said he managed it, if nothing repeat next week 3rd.

Says on my notes 'Cervix - soft, Post, 1cm long, think it says multi tips o/s ( Dr Tink can explain all that lol) :wacko: Membrane sweep done. Since he done it my SPD really hurting when i walk :cry:


----------



## babydream

Great poppy, it's done. Not so great about your urine though. Hope the sweep works sooner rather than later. Have a rest now popsy, hopefully you'll still have a chance to see Wada tomorrow xx


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Im back :happydance:
> 
> Well think i had everything in urine today, trace sugar, trace levk, trace blood :dohh: sent off to lab lol
> 
> Anyways IT FECKING HURT 'Sweep' couldnt understand him, but mw said he managed it, if nothing repeat next week 3rd.
> 
> Says on my notes 'Cervix - soft, Post, 1cm long, think it says multi tips o/s ( Dr Tink can explain all that lol) :wacko: Membrane sweep done. Since he done it my SPD really hurting when i walk :cry:

Owwwww so sorry it was painful Pops. Did u get a score on the bishop scale or owt??? But i think by the sound of things. Lil one is getting ready for her debut!!!!! :thumbup:xxxx:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Whats bishop scale Phoebe? Im just on pain walking now with my groin rubbing and heavy feeling... he had long fingers tho :rofl:

Does soft mean effaced?


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Whats bishop scale Phoebe? Im just on pain walking now with my groin rubbing and heavy feeling... he had long fingers tho :rofl:

U brave chick lol!!!! :argh:Its a scale to see how far ur cervix is progressing b4 birth. But i expect they would prob do that once ur a in-patient. But by the sound of things it looks like ur cervix (post) is only 1cm long and that its soft now is all sounding v.v.positive. As thru out pg it stays clamped shut for want of a better phrase. but as u head for labour etc it squishes down and ripens (tmi). I never got past 4, hence my emerg c-section. I bloody needed dynamite to get Florence out :rofl::rofl: Think she wanted to set up shop in there. Sorry ur in so much discomfort lovely, but maybe this is the start of ur v.v.v.special time. like Bdream said, take it easy now hunny xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Whats bishop scale Phoebe? Im just on pain walking now with my groin rubbing and heavy feeling... he had long fingers tho :rofl:
> 
> Does soft mean effaced?

It does and it means ur heading in the right directions. did he say how effaced u were???:happydance::happydance::happydance:


DOH Edit lol. it means that ur probably 1cm left to go i think. We need Dr Tink lol


----------



## poppy666

Knowing my luck this one be a madam too :haha: Trying to relax with this one 'Korben' not a chance lol but if im up n down all day suppose it will nudge her more down, we will see :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Whats bishop scale Phoebe? Im just on pain walking now with my groin rubbing and heavy feeling... he had long fingers tho :rofl:
> 
> Does soft mean effaced?
> 
> It does and it means ur heading in the right directions. did he say how effaced u were???:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> DOH Edit lol. it means that ur probably 1cm openClick to expand...

No he didnt, useless doctors, but i should of asked really but needed to pick up korben my friend was going to be late for work.


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Whats bishop scale Phoebe? Im just on pain walking now with my groin rubbing and heavy feeling... he had long fingers tho :rofl:
> 
> Does soft mean effaced?
> 
> It does and it means ur heading in the right directions. did he say how effaced u were???:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> DOH Edit lol. it means that ur probably 1cm openClick to expand...
> 
> No he didnt, useless doctors, but i should of asked really but needed to pick up korben my friend was going to be late for work.Click to expand...

Hey we never remember to ask things in the heat of the moment. And Drs rarely tell u owt because its an everyday thing to them. I am soooo excited for u gal yay. Hope my link/piccy effigy works xxx :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Hi BabyD :hi::hi: 
How are u and bumpkins today???? xxx:hugs:


----------



## babydream

hey, pheebs, sorry just saw your post, i'm logged on all day but lurking for baby stuff lol I'm okayish, got a headache, tired and pissed off but bump is okay thanks. I just want to cry a lot today so i'm staying away :( Hope you well hunni xx


----------



## mothercabbage

just dropping by for update on poppys sweep :yipee: for sweep!!!! now come on baby S its time to come out!!! eeeeeeeek

hugs to all other ding dongs, not had chance to get on much today...bloomin' kids! :dohh: who'd av em :rofl: xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks sweetie :hugs: id DTD tonight but too sore :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Im wishing idnot had sweep now she's going mad in here for last hour and getting shooting pains in my cervix and bottom :cry::cry: it hurts.. what i done :dohh:


----------



## phoebe

AWWWW Big fat huggles Pops xxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Im back :happydance:
> 
> Well think i had everything in urine today, trace sugar, trace levk, trace blood :dohh: sent off to lab lol
> 
> Anyways IT FECKING HURT 'Sweep' couldnt understand him, but mw said he managed it, if nothing repeat next week 3rd.
> 
> Says on my notes 'Cervix - soft, Post, 1cm long, think it says multi tips o/s ( Dr Tink can explain all that lol) :wacko: Membrane sweep done. Since he done it my SPD really hurting when i walk :cry:

Ok so your cervix is Soft (good) 1cm long (good again - its about 4cm long during pregnancy, so your nearly thin enough to dialate) O/s I'm assuming is 'On sweep' since o/e would be 'on examination' and is it Multi-para? that means you have had more than one baby :) maybe just clarifying that although your cervix is getting ready, you are a 'multi' - when you have had more than one child your cervix is a little thinner and not as shut as a 'primi'

All sounding really good! Be back in a min with a cuppa x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and Post would mean Posterior, it needs to move forward. It will move to the middle when your 1-2 cm, then be Anterior when your 3-4. It then is just a big void!!! :) That's when little S makes her debut :awww: x


----------



## poppy666

What would we do without you Tink :hugs: didnt understand anything he wrote on my notes, but did think soft cervix would be good for a sweep or he may not of attempted it. More scared she going to be a back to back labour now with theses shooting pains going up both ends.. Epi it is if thats the case NEVER again one of those births.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Get on all fours if you can popsy, just in case :hugs: 

Well I got my cuppa, but not my BnB time, Lily screaming. She's not well :( nasty cold. Be back soon x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh poor Lily go give her some snuggles, see you later Tink :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Do you have a text buddy pops? we will need updates if you go in at short notice :) I'll be happy to pass on messages if you haven't. I'll PM you my number just in case x


----------



## poppy666

Got MCs but can send yours to incase MC not home or something :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

ooooooh Pops, hope she's fairly quick for you honey, not too quick of course, just right and as pain free as poss ;)

Very exciting xx


----------



## pk2of8

Hello my lovelies :hugs: good grief I feel like I've been "gone" for forever :dohh: I've missed ya sweeties! I won't bore you with all the details...suffice it to say my Disney weekend was total crap. Dh and I still not on the best terms, and I deserve a damn new vacation! Only instead dh going away for the weekend with his buddy. Jerk. And instill haven't ov'd. Cd-freaking-23 now. I never have cycles this long. May have ov'd today but I thought I ov'd tues too and turns out I didn't. I'm just all messed up. Doc says all my new bloodwork came back "normal". I'm sick of that too. Not that I WANT something wrong with me, I just want to know what's going on and have a reason why the ivf didn't work and be able to fix it. :sad1: anyway, I'm waiting for a new meds schedule from my nurse. I expect I'll get it pretty soon. I think I'll have to start bcp's again in november most likely. 

Anyway, I'll get back into the groove here with my lovely ding dongs. I've had a really rough time of it emotionally. I bought 3 new candle sconces (just tea light size) to put on the wall for our 3 embabies and I haven't been able to bring myself to actually put them up. :cry: I just want to do something to recognize that they were here for a little while. I'm sorry I'm making my first post in a while a selfish one. We visited my baby brother over the weekend. His wife just had their 3rd lo... 6 days old. She's beautiful...so tiny and precious. I'm so happy for them but so sad for us too. :cry: I'm so afraid this next ivf won't work either. That devastation is too much to bear. .... I better stop or I'll keep getting more morose. :wacko:

Poppy, I'm praying for you sweetie. You've had a terrible week but it's going to get better love :kiss::hugs:

Tink, coral, pc, babyd, MC, phoebs, hopes, china, Laura, babyhopes, sleeping, damita, caz, lew, Jenny... Massive :hug: for all of you. I'll get back to proper posting this weekend. :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Morning :hi:

PK massive huge :hugs: so sorry your weekend away wasn't the great time you were expecting:hug: Also that is a lovely idea about the candles :cry: I know it will happen for you but its so hard to sit back and watch you struggle so much. :kiss: :hug: xx

Poppy, hope that sweep is getting things moving!:happydance:

Tink hope Lily is doing ok :hug:

Keira also has a stinking cold :cry: she can hardly breathe at night:nope: Wednesday night she was up and down screaming til about 11pm but then luckily slept in her moses basket til about 7.30 but stirred a few times because she couldn't breathe through her nose. Last night she slept really well until 3.40 for her feed but then struggled to get back to sleep til 5am. I had her all kit out for the cold though. Calpol vapour plug, snuffle babes chest rub, karvol drops on her muslin and baby tixylix.:haha:
Tink, Lily and Keira even get sick together:haha: they are 2 peas in a pod aye :awww: have you tried any of the above meds for her? xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

ok im here and awaiting all texts from you poppy, my number is still the same ill have my fone on all day/night for updates,if possible, i know once i got to hossy i cba to text, hurt too much :wacko:...how you feeling today?? any pains? plug? i neeeeed details!! :happydance:

:hugs: to Kiera and Lilyane for their colds, :awww: poor girls!

asfm...just chilling now with a :coffee: all cleaning down stairs done, just gotta make the beds and thats it!:thumbup: OH at work, connor playing nicely and Rhys asleep...he slept until 610am this morn..had 6oz and went back off until i got up at 730am...i dare say the little man would have slept longer if i didnt have to get up with connor...the 2 month old is better behaved than the 2 year old!!!!!!!!!(at night) connor had me up at 5 then 6(im sure it was him that woke Rhys) and then woke us at 730am....anyone want a mental 2 year old?? he's free!!! :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

pk2of8 said:


> Hello my lovelies :hugs: good grief I feel like I've been "gone" for forever :dohh: I've missed ya sweeties! I won't bore you with all the details...suffice it to say my Disney weekend was total crap. Dh and I still not on the best terms, and I deserve a damn new vacation! Only instead dh going away for the weekend with his buddy. Jerk. And instill haven't ov'd. Cd-freaking-23 now. I never have cycles this long. May have ov'd today but I thought I ov'd tues too and turns out I didn't. I'm just all messed up. Doc says all my new bloodwork came back "normal". I'm sick of that too. Not that I WANT something wrong with me, I just want to know what's going on and have a reason why the ivf didn't work and be able to fix it. :sad1: anyway, I'm waiting for a new meds schedule from my nurse. I expect I'll get it pretty soon. I think I'll have to start bcp's again in november most likely.
> 
> Anyway, I'll get back into the groove here with my lovely ding dongs. I've had a really rough time of it emotionally. I bought 3 new candle sconces (just tea light size) to put on the wall for our 3 embabies and I haven't been able to bring myself to actually put them up. :cry: I just want to do something to recognize that they were here for a little while. I'm sorry I'm making my first post in a while a selfish one. We visited my baby brother over the weekend. His wife just had their 3rd lo... 6 days old. She's beautiful...so tiny and precious. I'm so happy for them but so sad for us too. :cry: I'm so afraid this next ivf won't work either. That devastation is too much to bear. .... I better stop or I'll keep getting more morose. :wacko:
> 
> Poppy, I'm praying for you sweetie. You've had a terrible week but it's going to get better love :kiss::hugs:
> 
> Tink, coral, pc, babyd, MC, phoebs, hopes, china, Laura, babyhopes, sleeping, damita, caz, lew, Jenny... Massive :hug: for all of you. I'll get back to proper posting this weekend. :kiss:

major :hugs: to you :flower: flippin men!!:dohh:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Catch up soon girls but just wanted to let you all know im 24 weeks today  It's my V day!!!

On a sadder note my friends dad died overnight :-( he had cancer which was only discovered 3 weeks ago and radiotherapy didn't work, life is so cruel.

Poppy FX for labour soon!

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

happy vday jenny :yipee: and sorry about your sad news so :hugs: to you xxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

thanks MC, I'll take Connor for you for a couple of days :haha: I'm sure you'd miss him like crazy though :awww: terrible two's! glad Rhys is being good for you.xx

Jenny happy "v" day :yipee: sorry for the sad news about your friends dad :( Hope she's ok x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I'm out to buy my cold ammunition today Coral :haha: although I have had some saline spray so she can feed. Awwwwww our poor bubbas, and our poor sleep deprived bodies :haha: xxxxx

PK, don't be silly bout the selfish post! I wanted to hear how things have been for you ... been thinking about you. Sorry you had a shite weekend, think you need to spoil yourself when he goes away :winkwink: sending :hugs: and some :dust: to get O happening x

MC, morning honey! glad your okeys :) wish I could be so organised, I'm like a zombie sat in a pigsty. Not done a thing yet, only just had time to eat! :haha: Is it half term there? how about one of the toddler clock things to tell him its not time to get up? I used one for my youngest and it was a miracle! x

Jenny, happy V day!!!!!!!! so sad about your friends day, life does seem so cruel at times doesn't it? sending prayers for the family x


----------



## poppy666

Just popping on will catch up after ive seen wade :happydance:

Had a clear out last night TMI :haha: may have been nerves, some painful BHs along with her bloody pushing down :nope: got a bit of jelly CM on tissue this morning so fx'd something moving up there, bloody better be :haha:

Jenny happy V-Day lovely... hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: come on Serenity!!!

:hugs: to wade!!! xxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

How was Wade hun?

Ooooh Pops get ya bags packed :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

Good morning sweeties. :hugs:

Tink, I DO need to spoil myself!! I haven't had my hair colored in like 4 or 5 months and I hate it. I don't know if I'll be able to though. :( I'm just so frustrated at so many different things right now. Did I tell you all my engagement ring broke a few weeks ago? Yup. Snapped right at the "shank" where the ring meets the prong settings to hold the diamond. I couldn't believe it. And dh never took it to the jeweler to get it fixed. I had to do it. So I went last night to pick it up and they forgot to have the size corrected for me (it was 1/2 size too big) so I STILL don't have it back. :growlmad: I'm just so freaking irritated with dh right now. Still no :sex: and since I did finally ov yesterday (at least I'm pretty sure i did), I'm of a mind to tell him no for the next few weeks anyway. Give him a taste of his own medicine. So sorry sweet Lilypie is sick hunni. I hope the meds getting on board will make a difference :hugs:

Thank you mc :hugs: as you can see I'm still angry with dh and maybe angrier than I was before. I'm just so sick of always catering to his feelings and his wants and he won't do the little things for me that would mean so much. Like taking my ring to get it fixed for me. Maybe it is better he goes away this weekend. Right now I can hardly tolerate his presence. :cry: I think my hormones are still seriously out of whack from the ivf. :cry: and I have to go back on bcp. I HATE being on bcp b/c they make me crazy!! :loopy: I'm sorry Connor giving you a hard time, little bugger :winkwink: he probably not wanting to give up attention with Rhys there now. As to the cursing :haha: not much you can do about it at that age but try to teach him it's wrong. Maybe a sharp "no" or very brief time out (just a minute or two) when he does it, if the ignoring it isn't working. That's probably what I would try next :hugs:

Coral, thank you hun :hugs: I keep thinking ok, I'll put it up today or this weekend or whatever and I go in there and stare at it a few minutes and then leave it alone. :nope: there's another baby shower this Saturday that I really SHOULD go to too. Ugh. I've been so bombarded with baby showers and new babies lately that I just don't want to but it would be rude if I didn't. I still haven't bought them a gift. Does anyone ever get tired of doing what's "right" so much? Sometimes I do. But then I feel guilty for even thinking like that. :nope: 2 weeks ago at another baby shower, 2 of the ladies there knew about the ivf and were shocked I'd even come. I just told them I can't stop living. Ya know? But it's been hard. The hardest though is the looks of sympathy. I mean, when they look at you with that expression that they feel sorry for you. Not that they really understand. So few people really understand what this has been like. I don't count you girls among that group. :hugs: I hope Keira gets better soon too sweetie. Poor little thing. That is so hard to see when they get all congested like that and can't breathe. Scary sometimes too. :kiss:

Jenny, happy vday sweetie :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about your friends dad. There's no rhyme or reason to it sometimes. My prayers are with your friend's family sweetie :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

I gotta run to get showered and get ready for work although I don't want to. Blah. 

Poppy, hugs to wade :hugs: and sounds like you're on your way now sweetie!!! Big hugs to you lovely! Little serenity will be here any time now! :happydance:

G'morning pc...will talk to ya more later :kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

morning. 


feeling blah today.had regular cramps yesterday 1pm-4pm then turnt to a dull ache.
later that night i had back pain(i havent had back pain before)
woke up every hr last night and lost some what i thought was mucous plug.everytime i woke up i was literally aching all over and today im exhausted.

The back ache hasnt gone and baby seems quieter and been getting braxton hicks.ALOT!

i dont know what to think?

im going to go out for lunch with mum now!:thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

PK it does seem like you've been bombarded with baby showers and new babies. You are very strong to go:hugs: you could always send a gift if you didn't feel like attending? I'm sure they would understand. You are right I think dh should of taken the ring to get fixed. Maybe its good that you will have a break from him:kiss::hugs:

Tink thats it get stocked up for the night!:haha: hope Lily gets some rest so she can get better quicker:hugs:

ooooo Pops losing plug sounds good:thumbup: can't believe you are so close to having her now, can't wait for pics! Do you have a camera on your phone so you can send pics to Tink or MC>?:haha::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Coral yes i got camera on phone but its not that good :haha:

PK hope your weekend gets a little better sweetie its upsetting knowing your so down :hugs: and your post are never selfish :kiss:

Babyhopes how you feeling now?

Had a good day seen wade and he in good spirits so helps me to relax a little knowing he's ok :happydance:

Lost some more plug this evening, if i remember rightly korben arrived 3 days after my plug.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Sorry I havent been on here much lately, I have been lurking. 

Poppy and Babyhopes - looks like you are both really close to having your little bundles!! FXed all goes well this weekend. 

AFM - We have just got back from a few days away - down south in Bournemouth and landed up at Monkey World today - loved every minute there esp watching the baby orang-utans attempt to mutilate a wicker basket!! So cute 

On the TTC front - I am now 12DPO and very tempted to test in the morning. I had originally said I would wait till next Wednesday if af hadnt shown by then. AF is due on Sunday or Monday. 
I have had really vivid dreams the past few days - I dont usually dream. BB's are really sore the past 2 days. Have also been gassy and very creamy CM - more than I have ever had. 
Hope everyone is well 
:hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## laurah8279

poppy666 said:


> Im back :happydance:
> 
> Well think i had everything in urine today, trace sugar, trace levk, trace blood :dohh: sent off to lab lol
> 
> Anyways IT FECKING HURT 'Sweep' couldnt understand him, but mw said he managed it, if nothing repeat next week 3rd.
> 
> Says on my notes 'Cervix - soft, Post, 1cm long, think it says multi tips o/s ( Dr Tink can explain all that lol) :wacko: Membrane sweep done. Since he done it my SPD really hurting when i walk :cry:

Hey popps, sorry you are in pain, hope you are better now.

Whats a sweep? X


----------



## laurah8279

Hi girls.

Been throwing up since 9pm last night. Spent the whole day in bed trying to sleep it off. Had some ginger biscuits as recommended by chemist but hasnt worked. Had some toast and chcken soup and i have brought that up too!

Looks like 3rd tri is off to a good start :-(

Xx


----------



## skweek35

Oh Laura, :hugs: I feel for you!!! 
Make sure you rest plenty and try keep your liquid intake down that hatch! I hear sucking on ice blocks might do the trick.


----------



## poppy666

Laura you got a bug or eaten something dodgy do you think? hugs hope you get better soon :hugs:

Sweep like an internal but they sweep your membranes arghhh im crap at explaining :haha: good membrane sweep :dohh:


----------



## coral11680

Skweek symptoms sound good, good luck testing!

Laura sounds like a bug, they are no fun. :hugs:

Poppy are u all ready for the baby now? Xx


----------



## poppy666

Ermmm i bought a nighty for hospital, but not done bag yet :dohh: do it tomorrow tho and decide what baby clothes to put in :wacko:


----------



## skweek35

Poppy - my cousin had her hospital bag packed by 25 weeks!! I knew she was a bit OTT!! 
Good Luck Hun and happy packing tomorrow!!


----------



## poppy666

Im always late to do things it drives OH mad lol i do it tomoz.


----------



## skweek35

sounds just like me - leave things to the last minute. 

On Tuesday I was meant to pack my case for holiday and make chutney - and what did I spend my day doing?? deciding on colours for our wedding - yes - all day!!! landed up going to bed at 2am after finishing the chutney!! haahaa!! 
Landed up getting up early too to pack my bags!!! OH so hates my organisational skills - oh and who forgot to pack his pants?? teehee!!!


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: everyone,

Just popping on to see how our Poppy was doing after her sweep!!!
Looking good my dear, so happy you got to see Wade and he was in good spirits!!

Pk, GI-NORMOUS :hug: to my friend!!

Laura, I hope you get to feeling better :hugs:

MC, I will be by later to pick up Connor....:winkwink: 

BabyHopes...looks like its a race to the finishline!!!..Good luck hun:hugs:

Puppy,Jenny,Coral,Tink,Skweek,BD,SB, Phoebe, hope you all are well :hugs:

asfm, its my 14 year anniversary tomorrow, and I am going to enjoy this cold, rainey weekend with hubbs. Looking forward to my U/S on monday. Love you ladies and have a good weekend:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

CG Happy 14th Anniversary for tomorrow if i dont get online till late lovely, get some pic's monday :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

Hey sweeties. :hugs: 

Poppy wonderful you got to see wade sweetie. :hugs: I think you'll be having little serenity any time now so be prepared!! :haha:

China, thank you hunny :kiss: don't forget to post pics of your new scan...how exciting!!! And happy anniversary to you and the hubs :hugs:

Sk, your symptoms sounding good sweetie :thumbup: all that wedding planning can take up tns more time than you realize :dohh: but all worth it in the end!! 

Laura, poor thing all sick. :hugs: we've had stomach bugs going around here. My ds had it last week and dd3 had it this past tues. :sick: I'm still praying nobody else gets it! Anyway, I hope you feel better soon sweetie. :hugs:

Well I'm just running the kiddos around. Homecoming this weekend at the high school so the girls have their dance and going to friends houses etc etc. :wacko: <----- that's me going nutso. My ex being a complete twat right now too. Making demands about taking the kids ALL summer and ALL Christmas break and ALL spring break. I WON'T f-ing do it. I'll rant about that later tho b/c dd1 bugging me to leave to go to her friends. :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

STALKING FOR NEW BABIES!!!...COME ON POPPY AND BABYHOPES!!!
:hugs: for 14th Anniversary china :happydance::happydance:

just a quickie this morn....be back laters! xxxxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

still feeling awful :(

got scan on monday and there thinking of induction


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: baby time!!! sorry you still feel crappy babyhopes :hugs: hope you feel better soon! xxxxxxx


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
Well looks like I'm out for this cycle - spotting seems to have gotten the better of me! 
In a way I'm glad I didn't waste a stick! 

CG - Congrats on 14 years!!! Hope you have a lovely weekend with your OH!! Pity about the rubbish weather - but make the most of it! 
Cant wait to see the US pics. 

Laura - hope you are feeling much better today! 

Babyhopes and Poppy - I too will be stalking till we see posts that babies are here - and even better piccies to please 
BH - hope you scan goes well on Monday. 

I will be lurking today as I've got a ton of school work to get through!


----------



## poppy666

Quiet in here :haha:

Well more plug just now its globs of brownish/yellow thick jelly with streaks of blood in it and ive just had runs :blush: so this must be iminant now? scared really now


----------



## skweek35

Poppy - Packed your bag? 

I still havent tested as I had a pinkish discharge last night and again this morning but nothing since then. 
I am really confused as to whether af is arriving tomorrow or not!


----------



## poppy666

Could be IP sweetie? fx'd sweetie :hugs:

No not packed just realised ive no Tiny baby baby gro's so need to go Asda later, all newborn and 0-3mths :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Pops :wohoo:

Skweek :test:

lol


----------



## poppy666

:test::test::test::haha:


----------



## puppycat

Aww Pops she's gone offline :( spoilsport :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

stalking for :baby: serenity!!!:yipee: xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

Me stalking too hehehehe xxxxxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm baby-less tonight, Flo got kidnapped by her grandparents...........................



So what do i do now? Feel lost:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## babydream

Come on poppy!!!! I'm sure Serenity won't complain about being in a 0-3m, don't stress yourself, you could go into labour at Asda, don't go lol

Happy 14th Anniversary CG, hope you'll have a great day xx

Skweek, test for heaven's sake, test !!!!! lol

PC, hope you ok, love the halloween pics on fb lol x

MC, nice to see you here hun, hope all okay xx

Laura, hope you feeling better hunni, sounds like a bug, drink plenty and rest xx

BH, come on hunni, don't take long, you'll be okay, can't wait to see your bubba too xx

Hello everyone else, hope all is well and having a good weekend.

Asfm, day started shitty as my client cancelled lots of work for me and i'm losing plenty of money for it. Very upsetting as we need the money and counted on that. But dh took me out for a big burger and candyfloss and bought some very cute babystuff in primark and mothercare. Bless, he really tries to make me feel better when i feel shit, so sweet. x


----------



## puppycat

I wondered what was wrong hun, although a burger is always a good plan ;)


----------



## poppy666

Im starting to doubt her name :dohh: Serenity Rose is a nice name isnt it? probz being daft pfft


----------



## puppycat

Serenity is a beautiful name, makes me think of an angel with lovely curly blonde hair, porcelain skin and an alluring personality :cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

Awww that made me feel a lot better about her name :hugs: think everyone gets last minute doubts i know i did with korben's


----------



## babydream

Hahaha, poppy, now you are starting to doubt her name???? It's gorgeous and i imagine a little girl with a name just like PC described lol Angelic!


----------



## puppycat

Pops, have you packed a bag yet....? :haha:


----------



## babydream

yes, poppy have you packed your bag yet??? Btw... my mum chose a name for my sister before she gave birth to her and when we went to see them after the birth she was labelled with a completely different name so i told the nurse that's not her. lol But she was, my mum changed her mind and gave her a name we never ever even talked about lol Crazy lol

Question...I'm looking at the mattresses for moses basket and crib...what's the diff between 'perforated' and 'breathable quilted'? which one is better??


----------



## skweek35

poppy666 said:


> Could be IP sweetie? fx'd sweetie :hugs:
> 
> No not packed just realised ive no Tiny baby baby gro's so need to go Asda later, all newborn and 0-3mths :dohh:

IP bleed at 13DPO? Could it possibly take that long??


----------



## mothercabbage

well, i imagine a tatty haired girl covered in chocolate..running riot in asda with her big brother!! hahahah :rofl: i agree with PC...its a beautiful name, Rhys was going to be Alexia Rose if he had :pink: bits..any signs of her coming?? any more plug?? get on the birthing ball!!:thumbup:xxxxxx

:wave: babydream...hope more work comes to you soon and :awww: well done nik for cheering you up..:hugs: to Bella bump! :hugs: xxxx

asfm...yawn.........:sleep: bed time yet?? Connor has been 2 days with a big boy cup(he usually has a bottle) and no deedee(dummy) during the day either:thumbup: he gets it at bed time though...he doing really well but its hard work with Rhys and connor crying for a flipin bottle but im not giving in...:nope: he is 3 in march and i think a bottle and dummy looks silly at that age...so just a bed time deedee from now on :thumbup: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

skweek35 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Could be IP sweetie? fx'd sweetie :hugs:
> 
> No not packed just realised ive no Tiny baby baby gro's so need to go Asda later, all newborn and 0-3mths :dohh:
> 
> IP bleed at 13DPO? Could it possibly take that long??Click to expand...

anything is possible in the TTC world..i had an IB but it was about 6-7dpo :shrug: :dust: coming your way though! :dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> yes, poppy have you packed your bag yet??? Btw... my mum chose a name for my sister before she gave birth to her and when we went to see them after the birth she was labelled with a completely different name so i told the nurse that's not her. lol But she was, my mum changed her mind and gave her a name we never ever even talked about lol Crazy lol
> 
> Question...I'm looking at the mattresses for moses basket and crib...what's the diff between 'perforated' and 'breathable quilted'? which one is better??

:shrug: id go with breathable quilted, sounds like Rhys's...i know the perforated ones are dimply:haha: is that even a word:rofl: xxxxxx


----------



## skweek35

puppycat said:


> Aww Pops she's gone offline :( spoilsport :haha:

Sorry ladies, have been really busy with school work!! 

I will test in the morning then - I hear using FMU is always best.


----------



## puppycat

skweek35 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Aww Pops she's gone offline :( spoilsport :haha:
> 
> Sorry ladies, have been really busy with school work!!
> 
> I will test in the morning then - I hear using FMU is always best.Click to expand...

:wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: MC probz described her well pmsl..

BD never know difference between mattressess :shrug: Just been Asda and no small babygro's so she coming out in a towel :haha:

skweek35 good luck for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been busy with decorating the kitchen and bathroom think i have o so if temps go up tomorrow then next day i will be 1 dpo wooppp fx this month is mine hope your all well and happy halloween poppy not long now hun woopp x x x


----------



## pk2of8

Hi :hi: caz... :dust: for your ov sweetie. I hope this will be it for you! 

Sk, it IS possible to have implantation that late. Or possible you implanted a couple of days ago and it just took a little while for the bleed to "come out". You never know!! :hugs:

Poppy, I love the name serenity rose!!! :kiss: I think it's the perfect combination of classic and unique. :thumbup: whether she's a little hoyden or angelic to a fault, she's going to be beautiful and perfect!! :hugs:

Pc :hugs: what's up with you sweetie? 

Mc, sounds like you're making headway with Connor and getting him a little less baby-ish. :winkwink: 

Phoebe it is strange being baby-less, isn't it?? I always get lonely and don't know what to do with myself when all the kiddos are gone :haha: usually end up sulking. :haha:

I'm getting ready to go take pictures of my girls...getting ready for their school dance. They get grown up too fast ((sigh))....


----------



## skweek35

Thanks PK, I think I have made up my mind now - that I will be testing in the morning unless af arrives over night. 
I was hoping to resist testing for another 3 days if af didnt show at all. 
Will post results in the morning and attempt a pic if I think I see something. 

I usually have spotting for a few days before AF officially starts but had nothing so far. 
Boobies are also extremely sore tonight! 

OH is busy making out 'Save the Date' cards!!! It looks gorgeous!!! 
Will hopefully get our wedding site up and running soon too. Will post a link to it as soon as it is ready to go live. 
I am loving the planning of this wedding!


----------



## puppycat

:wave: Hey PK

I have thrush :( I have nevr had it before so it must have been cause by the antibiotics - I am so fed up with the lower half of my body now - does anyone want it?

My neighbour just brough me some live natural yoghurt, if anyone wants more details PM me but I'm sure you can figure it out... :sick:


----------



## laurah8279

Thanks all of you for well wishes. 

Been in bed past two days trying to ride it out. Feeling much better now tho, must have been a bug.

Babyhopes, hope you are better huni and i am thinking of you :hugs:

Popps, does losing plug mean its finally :baby: time?!?! Get your bag packed hun!!! Exciting!!

Sk have you tested yet?

Babyd, i went on which? Website and they recommend a 10" thick min/max foam mattress and said spring ones lose their firmness. Said you need one with either a removable/washable cover or plastic cover and stay clear of ones with holes in as they are harder to get clean

xx


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> :wave: Hey PK
> 
> I have thrush :( I have nevr had it before so it must have been cause by the antibiotics - I am so fed up with the lower half of my body now - does anyone want it?
> 
> My neighbour just brough me some live natural yoghurt, if anyone wants more details PM me but I'm sure you can figure it out... :sick:

Live natural yoghurt anf cranberry juice are the cheapest and most natural cure for thrush hun and i think the most effective too x


----------



## laurah8279

Btw, check third tri piccy in my avatar! I am on the home straight now!! X


----------



## skweek35

Hey Laura, great to hear you are feeling much better!! 
No I havent tested yet - will test in the morning and post results as soon as I can get my big butt out of bed! 

Oh and your bump looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Laura - I been drinking Cranberry since I got my UTI but didn't know about the live yoghurt or what you do with it... :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> Thanks Laura - I been drinking Cranberry since I got my UTI but didn't know about the live yoghurt or what you do with it... :haha:

You do now tho, right? Its honestly the best feeling in the world when you put it on straight fron fridge, totally sorts you out! :haha:

thanks sk! Bump weighs a flipping ton but i guess he is only going to get bigger so i best get used to it!

Bought a maternity belt to help ease the pain in my hip and it definitelt helps with tge weight of the bump at least! Lol

xx


----------



## puppycat

I totally know now, damn it's cold! :haha:

Check these - well funny! clicky


----------



## pk2of8

Hilarious thread pc!!! :rofl: but now after reading it, I've forgotten what else was mentioned here :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all

*poppy*...hows the bag packing going?...im excited here for baby to come! eeeeeeeeeek :wohoo:

*laura.*..glad your feeling a bit better now!:hugs: 

*skweek*....:dust: for :test: this morning! xx

*pk*...:wave: n hugs! xxxx

:hugs: to all other DD's hope all is well this weekend! halloween tmoz..i love it:thumbup:

asfm...another night over with connor using a juice cup:happydance: and his dummy has already been confiscated...see how we get on today without it...Rhys doesnt have a dummy,thank feck..im glad he can settle without it...i feel sorry for connor when he asks for deedee but they are no good for toddlers me thinks:nope: ...........:coffee: time xx


----------



## mothercabbage

puppycat said:


> I totally know now, damn it's cold! :haha:
> 
> Check these - well funny! clicky

now some shit on there is funny!! love it! :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Oh that thread made me laugh sso much last night!

Especially trapping her finger in the window! :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

i couldnt pick a funniest one...the gas and air stories are the best...hahah. i laughed at OH saying i dont know why im laughing it fuckinnnng hurtssssss! :rofl: he looked at me like i was a pig in a dress n heels! :haha:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ding dongs :hi:

SKweek, fingers crossed for testing! x

Poppy, you better be all packed now young lady!:haha:

MC hopefully Connor will get used to the cup and no dummy soon. Chloe didn't have a dummy but Ryan did and now Keira does too. Ryan was about 2 when I took his too. I think we slowly started losing them and one night I couldn't find any so told him we left it at Grandmas and he was surprisingly ok with it. It was easy after then.

PC hope the thrush clears soon :hugs:

China happy 14th anniversary hunnie x

Babyd, hope the work pics up and that was nice of DH to cheer you up :)

PK you must post pics of your daughters :yipee:

Phoebe hope you had a relaxing time without the baby, did you have a nice rest?

Laura lovely bump, you are right it's only going to get bigger :haha:

afm Keira is still really sniffly but the vapour plug and chest rub do help her a lot at night she slept til 6am, yesterday til 7am so not bad. Kids back to school tomorrow, for some reason though their halloween disco is not til Thursday x


----------



## puppycat

Hey Coral :wave: Keira's growing so fast, where does the time go??

MC i was reading them out to DH when i found them funny, some of them were flippin hilarious! I forgot to put about the student midwife handing me 2 kleenex when my waters went!


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

MC your doing a good job with Connor he'll stop wanting doodoo soon enough just takes time :hugs:

Coral bless Keira dont like it when korben smothered in a cold cos they always wake up all night, plug ins are good tho and the karvol drops.

Everyone elso ok?

Nothing this end still getting bloody mucus and BHs, have nearly packed my bag need to find some packs of tiny babygro's but Asda didnt have any :shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

havent got to the end of the thread yet pc...ill add mine think im up to page 15 :rofl: had to break off to sort kids..

come on poppy! squeeeeeeze that lil lady out! :thumbup:

back soon DD's xxx


----------



## puppycat

Took me ages too MC!

Pops i don't think you need to worry about smaller babygrows hun, you know Serenity will be like a curled up frog anyway, she won't fit in anything :haha:


----------



## coral11680

pops I got some at boots hun, I'd have u sent you some but I already gave them to a friend :dohh: sorry hun. I will have another look but think I got rid of them all!

heres a few pics from last night. Carved pumpkings with the kids, and took some of Keira in her Halloween outfit:haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCI1081.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5









DSCI1056.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 7









DSCI1057.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6









DSCI1064.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4









DSCI1065.JPG
File size: 191.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

flying visit, lily not been well. she got a cold and crapping through the eye of a needle. barely feeding and its been exhausting. be back later xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Curled up frog pmsl :haha:

Coral how gorgeous is she? aww proper cute :cloud9: Thanks for offer,going Matalan later thats where i got some for korben, only getting few packs think korben was only in that size for few weeks.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

i might have something tiny baby pops, ill lookie later x


----------



## poppy666

Tink hope Lily ok especially with poo's, dont be worrying about me sweetie :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
Thanks for all the well wishes - but looks like its a BFN for now. If no sign of af by Wednesday then I will test again. 

Coral - Kiera is adorable!!! 

Tink - :hugs: hope Lily is feeling better really soon! 

I had better get back to the school work. 
will be lurking again today


----------



## poppy666

Hugs sweetie but see what Wednesday brings :hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydream

Morning girls,

Hope all okay and enjoyed that extra hour is bed when i worked an extra hour lol 

Poppy, nothing yet, nevermind she'll come when she's ready. Still worried about the babygro???? tut tut lol

Tink, sorry Lily is not well and i read your washing machine gave up too, not a good combination, hope you have a better day hunni xx

Coral, Keira looks gorgeous lol How cute lol xx

MC, well done getting Connor to use the cup now, he's a big boy xx

PC, i started to read that thread at 3.30am at work and i laughed so much i nearly woke the sleeping baby next me, my tears were flowing like a river and i shook so much i woke my bubba up and started kicking like hell. I only got to page 3 but deffo gonna carry on reading, fecking hilarious! :D

Skweek, sorry for bfn hunni but you are not out yet ;)

Caz, good luck with decorating, or have you finished already? I don't remember lol Sorry, babybrain xx

Phoebe, hope your night was ok without Flo, and had a little sleep after our little fb chat at 3.30am lol xx

Laura, glad to hear you're feeling better and love the pic, i don't think you are that huge you know. xx

PK, hope you okay hunni xx

CG, hope you had a good time for your anniversary xx

Jenny how was your night shit? Long? yeah i can imagine lol That one hour nearly killed me, i got home an hour later for breakfast, i was starving lol xx

I'm gonna have a lazy day today, dh is cooking grilled seabass for lunch and then going to see his bro so i'm gonna have a little nap once he's gone. I'm off tonight thanks to my lovely client who i had a word with last night and she didn't like it. I can't stand when people take the piss out of others just because they can. I bought my crib and moses basket mattress on ebay (the two was £14) and i'm keen on a gliding nursing chair i found a very good one for £99 i might get when i get some more bookings. I also seen the medicine dispenser dummy which i really liked and will get some, also the dummy thermometer. Any of you used them yet??? Any good???? I only bought 0-3m outfits but now as poppy mentioned i might need to buy newborn stuff for the first couple of weeks, although dh reckons we are having a big girl lol We listened to heartbeat this morning and took a bump pic which i post at the end. I think she changed position as my ass isn't sore anymore but don't want to jinx it just yet lol Ok, i'll shut up now... lol Here's the 23wk bump pic xx PS: How long are we a papaya for??????????
 



Attached Files:







23wk.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## pk2of8

Coral, LOVE the piccies of Keira!! So precious! And those are great jack-o-lanterns!! Dh was supposed to do some with the kids and never did. :growlmad: he's still away...coming back today. We'll see what he's like when he gets back. I'll try to get some piccies posted of the girls. I need to upload them. They looked so beautiful. 

Poppy, it can't be much longer sweetie nwatch those contractions. If you're losing your plug, it likely means they're doing something and you'll go fast I expect. :hugs:

Sk, sorry about the bfn sweetie. :hugs: I agree with poppy though, let's wait til Wednesday. 

Mc and pc :hugs: to both of you...I read through that whole thread last night. Hilarious!! :haha:

Tink, poor thing with lily :hugs: it's a constant struggle for you isn't it? Praying for you sweetie :kiss:

Nothing going here. I expect I'll get crosshairs when I enter my temp later today. Although it's a total worthless cycle b/c of dh. should be a relatively quiet day compared to yest. Just church going on. Talk to you more laters :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

I got diarrhea not good :cry: TMI

BD you got such a cute bump cant imagine it in 10wks time getting huge. :haha: never heard of the dummies :shrug: Yes deffo get some small babygro's korben was 7 5 and still didnt fit into newborn for few weeks.

PK you having a relaxing sunday then? i hate sundays always boring, gonna go out for a bit get some fresh air as long as i dont need toilet at short notice :blush:


----------



## babydream

Popsy, i was told diarrhoea is a sign of labour hunni, is that not right?? My friend told me who had two kids...:shrug:

Cheers, everyone keeps telling me how neat my bump is and small lol


----------



## puppycat

I had it bad, day before labour started - fingers crossed Popsicle xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

i want bad tummy then :haha:


----------



## coral11680

hi :hi:
Thanks for the nice comments on Keira's photos:flower:

babyd I think Tink have the medicine depensers for Lily :thumbup: as far as the thermometer dummies. I'm not a fan simply because you never know if your baby will take a dummy and they might have a preference for the type. I know if I tried to put one of the thermometer ones in Keiras mouth she would spit it right out!:haha: I just have a normal digital that can be used under the armpit or mouth. Lovely bump, you are not huge at all though! x

PK, look forward to pics:happydance:

Poppy, I took a look and I have a few bits you are welcome to. I have about 5 or 6 first size vests. Some not even worn just washed. I have 2 newborn sleep gowns, 3 first size white babygrows and 2 tiny baby babygrows? Let me know and I'll post them tomorrow morning! I can take pics if you want? I wont be offended if you dont want/like them:haha:

skweek sorry for bfn :hug:


----------



## poppy666

Aww thanks Coral but think im done now :happydance: I must have about 50-60 newborn and 0-3mth vests from the bundles i bought off Ebay and loads of babygro's was just stuck for Tiny baby size and just bought some finally :thumbup:

Also forgot to buy some Bridget Jones knickers for after the birth so just got those 'very sexy' :haha:

EVERYTHING PACKED lol


----------



## skweek35

Fab Poppy!!! Now that the bag is packed you may go into labour!!! 
hehe 
FXed all goes well now!


----------



## coral11680

ok hun no probs, glad you are sorted now! Just need Serenity now then!:happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Right Pops, all sorted so now you can pop out baby, I promise I'll stitch the cardi tonight... :blush:


----------



## Damita

Good luck Poppy!


----------



## poppy666

:haha: think baby S is comfortable in here barr head butting my cervix


----------



## babyhopes2010

happy 38 weeks poppy! EKKKK so exciting :wohoo:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Happy 38 weeks you two, any progress on the labour front girlies?

Just gonna whizz about for a bit doing some house work while Lily sleeps, I feel like were constantly stuck in the newborn phase here. Its just one thing after the other! Want some sleep and normality. CF nurse coming to check her over in an hour or so, so better get on and come back later. Hope everyone is ok, anyone up to anything for halloween? I am out tonight for a birthday meal :) will be nice to have a little time for myself for once I guess, kids had a halloween party yesterday and out tonight trick or treating. I'm meant to be dressing up tonight, have no idea what to wear. Think I'd be just fine going as I am, look like a zombie naturally at the moment :rofl: xxxxx


----------



## China girl

Happy halloween!!!!
 



Attached Files:







happy halloween.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## laurah8279

coral11680 said:


> pops I got some at boots hun, I'd have u sent you some but I already gave them to a friend :dohh: sorry hun. I will have another look but think I got rid of them all!
> 
> heres a few pics from last night. Carved pumpkings with the kids, and took some of Keira in her Halloween outfit:haha:

Arrgghhh!! These pics are toooo cute! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## laurah8279

babydream said:


> Popsy, i was told diarrhoea is a sign of labour hunni, is that not right?? My friend told me who had two kids...:shrug:
> 
> Cheers, everyone keeps telling me how neat my bump is and small lol

Your bump is cute and small! :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

well im back from the hospital!
they did usual urine(was negative) sample bp ect and growth scan(baby still big and afi still high) told me not to worry! and to come back for ANOTHER scan next weds.they arent looking at inducing me atall so whats the point of these scans :hissy:
i waited 3 hours to be told the same fecking thing!!!

anyway got home got call from dr! i have either a kidney or bladder infection! which explains my sereve back ache:grr: why was this never picked up:hissy: off to drs to collect medicine! feckin nhs :hissy:


----------



## laurah8279

happy 38 weeks Babyhopes and Popps! Too exciting! :happydance:

Hope Lily is doing better today Tink, hope you are doing ok too :flower:

I feel like I have been on eggplant forever Babyd so know what you mean about the papaya thing!! lol

Hey CG, Happy Halloween!

Hey all other Ding Dongs :hi:

Had another headache for the last two days solid which is nice :cry: I am sick of taking paracetamols now though, I am buying a new pack every two days or so!!! 

Apart from that and my back totally killing me, I am doing fine :haha:

xx


----------



## laurah8279

Hey girls,

Just getting the final bits for the baby and was wondering if you can recommend an affordable but good breast pump?

Also, look at the pic of the transfer we have put up in the nursery! All we need now is a lime green cot bumper, lime green blackout blinds, a light fitting/shade and some chocolate brown curtains and the nursery is done!
 



Attached Files:







Nursery sticker.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydream

Happy halloween all! Although i'm not a big fan, i might enjoy it more when i have kids and live somewhere else.

Laura, i've been having headaches for two days now and this morning i decided to take a couple of my co-codamol which i got for my sciatica (which is fine now) and it worked magic! Paracetamol on it's own wouldn't have done anything it was too severe. I love the nursery pic hun, so exciting! We are not having a nursery as baby would be with us for a few month and hopefully we'd move by the time she's ready for her own bedroom. Ive been looking at breaspumps, would love an electric one as it's better but they too pricey so might just get a manual at the jan sales or ebay. xx

Tink, hope Lily gets better and you can get some proper rest. xx

Poppy, i keep lurking for news but nothing????? Hope you can do something about Wade's case with the solicitor, i can't believe he wouldn't do anything, he must, that's his job! 

Hey CG, hope all okay x

BH what a drag the nhs is sometimes, hope you okay hunni, must be pretty annoying situation for you xx

Hello all other DDs xx


----------



## poppy666

Happy Halloween :happydance:

Laura love the transfer. sorry your suffering with the dreaded headaches too, ive been popping the pillss since last Saturday does my head in :growlmad:

Tink have fun tonight with trick or treating, how did it go today with CF nurse?

Babyhopes great news for no induction not something you want for your 1st if any trust me, hope infection goes soon, but bit of a piss take not picking it up sooner... Happy 38wks lovely :hugs:

Damita how you doing?

CG you doing anything for halloween?

Afm just plodding along obviously sweep didnt do much, got another Thurseday so we will see if i dilated any with BHs ive been getting, may DTD tonight see what happens 'well force myself to' :haha:

Everyone else hope your well :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Just tested urine with a dipstick. Bright purple for leukocytes. I'm so over flippin UTI's right now. Can't get rid of it ARGH!!!


----------



## poppy666

I had that, blood and sugar in last weeks urine and stillno bloody antibiotics issued :growlmad:

PC can you feel your infection? i dont feel any different.


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Happy Halloween :happydance:
> 
> Laura love the transfer. sorry your suffering with the dreaded headaches too, ive been popping the pillss since last Saturday does my head in :growlmad:
> 
> Tink have fun tonight with trick or treating, how did it go today with CF nurse?
> 
> Babyhopes great news for no induction not something you want for your 1st if any trust me, hope infection goes soon, but bit of a piss take not picking it up sooner... Happy 38wks lovely :hugs:
> 
> Damita how you doing?
> 
> CG you doing anything for halloween?
> 
> Afm just plodding along obviously sweep didnt do much, got another Thurseday so we will see if i dilated any with BHs ive been getting, may DTD tonight see what happens 'well force myself to' :haha:
> 
> Everyone else hope your well :hugs:

Well, I had planned on taking Corey trick or treating, but he woke up sick :(
So, I will be at home passing out candy.


----------



## babyhopes2010

uti's are awful! iv had mine for a month without knwoing just thinking its been labour symptoms or normal pregnancy


----------



## puppycat

Pops i've had a continual back and tummy ache for 2 weeks, my antibiotics did nowt but give me thrush so now i have that to contend with too! I'm just concerned what this is doing to my body. I have read that constant infection can cause scarring which in turn causes more infection, plus a UTI untreated can cause kidney infection. :cry: i feel pretty nauseous through the days and i'm so tired, i presume my body is trying to fight it off.


----------



## poppy666

Get back to the doctors and give them a shake PC, only ever had one kidney infection and ended up athospital them giving me an injection with something i was that in pain with my back.

CG sorry bless Corey being ill on Halloween :hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

babydream said:


> Happy halloween all! Although i'm not a big fan, i might enjoy it more when i have kids and live somewhere else.
> 
> Laura, i've been having headaches for two days now and this morning i decided to take a couple of my co-codamol which i got for my sciatica (which is fine now) and it worked magic! Paracetamol on it's own wouldn't have done anything it was too severe. I love the nursery pic hun, so exciting! We are not having a nursery as baby would be with us for a few month and hopefully we'd move by the time she's ready for her own bedroom. Ive been looking at breaspumps, would love an electric one as it's better but they too pricey so might just get a manual at the jan sales or ebay. xx
> 
> Tink, hope Lily gets better and you can get some proper rest. xx
> 
> Poppy, i keep lurking for news but nothing????? Hope you can do something about Wade's case with the solicitor, i can't believe he wouldn't do anything, he must, that's his job!
> 
> Hey CG, hope all okay x
> 
> BH what a drag the nhs is sometimes, hope you okay hunni, must be pretty annoying situation for you xx
> 
> Hello all other DDs xx

My Doc said not to use Co-Codamol unless pain was super bad and didnt recommend it so early on (this was around 23 weeks) but you have obviously been prescribed them so will be fine. 

I know what you mean about breast pumps, I had no idea how expensive they were until I looked today!! 

Might do the same as you and wait for Jan sales and use money/vouchers we get over Crimbo seeing as though everyone has told me I wont get Crimbo presents anymore now and it will just be stuff for the :baby:, charming! :haha:

Aw, Babyhopes! You are realyl going through it aren't you? What a set of bar stewards for wasting 3 hours of your time to tell you the same old same old!! Look on the bright side though, all these scans must be fab! I would love to get to see him again i my tummy before he arrives! :thumbup: You are probably just thinking 'get it out!!!' now though aren't you? :haha:

Popps, these bloody headaches are driving me bonkers!! Sorry you are going through it too...not for much longer though!! I reckon your bambino will be with us by the end of this week, early next week at the latest!! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## poppy666

Think we should start putting bets on when she gonna popout :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Hi DD's!! 
Hope you all had a good day!! 
Laura - LOVE the transfer!! :hugs: for the dreaded headaches!! Hope you feel better soon! I so now what you mean about the pricey breast pumps - was looking at them for my cousins wife -OMG! I agree wait for Jan sales!! 
Tinks - How did the CF nurse go? Enjoy trick or treat - kids have already started here - I feel so bad I havent been to the shops yet. 
Poppy - Shall I start - I say this Saturday morning! hehe 
Puppycat - :hug: I know what you are going through - had UTI a year ago - all that back ache is not good!! If only we could give the male doctors a dose of thrush!! wouldnt that be fun!! then maybe they would start taking us more seriously!! 
CG - :hugs: for Corey!! let him enjoy all those sweets then! 
BH - shall we start a lottery as to when your bambino will arrive too! 

AFM - first day back was rather eventful in my class! kid swearing and throwing things around in the book corner! (all in a days work in this class!) 
Still no sign of af besides the pinkish discharge - had since Saturday night and BB's are urber sore - so much so they feel bruised! never had it this sore before!! 
So looks like I might be testing again on Wednesday. I have an appoinment to see my doc on Friday afternoon already - results from cd21 bloods I had done last Monday. So really hoping for either BFP or af to start by tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Hopes314

poppy im guessing your little girl will arrive this sunday and will weigh 8 lbs :)

no news here, got so much to catch up on on here, miss you guys. mila is keeping me busy and still waking up like every 2 hours to eat. i cant wait to start her on cereal and baby food and maybe her belly will stay full a little longer ugh. what a piggy. she had her 2 month appointment today and is still 96th percentile for her age. she is thirteen and a half pounds and 24 and a half inches long. she had to get a bunch of shots today and is very sore. billy and i cried when she was getting her shots :( then she came home and had a huge puke. still dunno what to get her for christmas she has a jumperoo now and bumbo and like everything else on the planet. think were gonna buy her a big pretty wooden toybox and some little stuff like rattles and blankeys and what not. i need to start reading back now i miss you guys!!


----------



## poppy666

Skweek35 got everything crossed for wednesday testing lovely unless baby S is demanding her exit :haha:
Saturday :thumbup:

Hopes OMG 8lb? dont be doing that to me biggest ive had is 7lb 14oz and hebroke my coxic bone :argh: 13 and half pound little piggy lol post some pic's not seen much of her lately.
Sunday :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Pops Sunday sounds good to me - you defo have cardi by then :haha:

Done quite a bit of it tonight but the cold kills my fingers :( I'm never doing this cardi pattern again - for sure! Lol. Need something easier.


----------



## puppycat

Hi Hopes, I agree, more pics of Mila needed :thumbup:

Hope you get some relief with the baby rice or whatever it is you will start her on. Sounds like you're doing well though :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Its a girl!!!
Camryn Olivia


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: Congrats China xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

OMG CG bet your over the bloody moon? lovely name:yipee::yipee::yipee::pink::pink::pink::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## coral11680

congrats china!!!! wooohoooo
so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::pink: :pink: :pink: 
​


----------



## skweek35

Fab CG!!!! team pink it is for you girl!!! 
CONGRATS!!!


----------



## babydream

Congrats CG! Welcome to team pink!!! I'm so happy for you xxxx


----------



## China girl

Thank you so much ladies!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

*ANOTHER HIT FOR TEAM* :pink::happydance::happydance: my Rhys really is a lucky boy!:thumbup:, all these adorable :pink::baby:'s to pick from!! :haha:

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:​love her name too china!! good choice!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

*poppy*...any sign of baby S(im going to do your nut in asking :rofl:), good you have your bag packed..about time too :jo::haha:

*babydream*...ace bump...too cute:hugs:

*laura*...your bump looks good on your avatar!:thumbup: makes me miss my bump!:cry:

*coral*...how cute is Kiera all dressed up for halloween! :awww:

PC,phoebe,hopes,damita and all other DD's :wave: n :hugs:

asfm..Rhys is sleeping through...how did that happen??:shrug: must be a lucky last few nights, he feeds at 10-1030pm and is up between 6-7am....wow, im impressed (for now) this wont last :rofl::rofl: not that lucky! hope your all well everyone is fine here, we actually threw connors bottles away now:happydance: just the dummy(deedee) when he goes to bed:yipee: big boy! :awww:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh well done Connor keep it up for mummy :happydance::happydance:

Well at 4am this morning i thought THIS IS IT :nope: for an hour i had really painful BHs and had to get out of bed cos couldnt lie there. Kept coming every 5-10 mins lasting a good 30 secs then going. Now nothing but the random BH :dohh:

So yeah see how today goes.


----------



## coral11680

Thanks MC, she was a cute little witch:haha:

China can we see u/s pics please and yes beautiful name also:thumbup::happydance:

MC I didn't want to say anything but Keira has slept through a few nights and like you am not that lucky so have prob just jinxed myself!:dohh: she has some veggies or cereal about 6 or 7 then a few oz's about 8/8.30 then sleeping til 6 or 7. I bet that all stops now though!!!:haha: although she does stir every now and then because she still is all congested :awww:

Poppy any more signs bubba is on her way?

Tink how was dinner last night? x

I'm feeling like poop today, think I have the cold that all my kids have :( oh well at least I have some peace while the kids are at school.

Hi all other ding dongs! :hi: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: *poppy*...i reckon baby S will be here on wednesday 7am! weighing 7lb 6oz! :happydance: did you DTD? how you feeling today anymore clearouts etc? xx EXCITED.COM!!!

*coral* :happydance: for Kiera sleeping :awww: good baby!


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yea and hugs to the poorly babies:hugs:

*tink*...hows lilypie?? :hugs: is she better now? xxx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah had bad tummy last night before bed, dtd and was ok till 4hrs later. Did not like those BHs they didnt feel like gradual period pains they were full on sharp pains running around my bump and into my lower back, dont want them again :cry:


----------



## mothercabbage

sounds like labour to me!! i bet it was a false start...i had one about 3 days before Rhys came!! :yipee: get some big O's going!! :blush: worked to get my contractions going!:thumbup: eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek and more eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## poppy666

They were enough to scare me lol what a wimp :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I have the oldest baby, the most kids (so should know what to do by now lol) and Lily STILL wont go anywhere near sleeping through :haha: little :baby: got her mummy wrapped round her little finger me things :rofl: admittedly, she does need what she takes in the night, she only just manages her minimum fluid requirements with her night feed included. I feed her once, and give water for the rest of the night in hope she will be hungrier by day. Anyhow, I'm very jelous :haha: hoping once she takes more solids she might just let her mummy get some beauty sleep ... :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: :haha: x

Ok so breast pumps, I am officially an expert now :rofl: I have tried most of them. I brought a medella swing with my last baby before Lily, and brought another this time so I had two so I could double pump. Its a great single electric pump, and I got a good amount of milk with it. Coral had the medela mini electric which I hear is pretty good also, but the swing does have better reviews and will last longer. The good thing with medela pumps is that you can buy a second hand pump and just buy new the things that come into contact with milk :breast shield, valve, membrane, bottle and tubing - if your using the swing. I have several 'collection sets' and you can get them in different sizes according to nipple size. I'll point anyone interested in the right direction. 

I think for first time mums who do not know if they will feed or express for long, the Avent Isis manual pump is perfectly good enough. I used this with my first baby, and got as much milk in the same time as an electric pump. Usually you can pick one up for £15-£20, its often on sale in the baby events. I have two here for emergency pumping :haha: see I told you I have tried them all.

If it turns out you express often, or end up exlusivly expressing your gonna need a better pump anyway. I rent a Medela symphony, which is pretty much the best you can get and they had them in hospital. I brought a Medela 'in style' double pump before I rented, but to be honest, I couldn't take the suction :haha: I have really sensative nips and it hurt me :cry: I'm gonna put it back on Ebay. Once its sold I'm gonna try the Avent electric duo, since i like the single one. 

Ok so I'll stop going on bout pumps now :rofl: Still exclusivly expressing here, Lily hasn't fed for nearly 2 months :cry: x

Dinner was good :) really yummy! It was an indian all you can eat buffet with dancing afterwards mmmmmmm £12.50 :happydance: had a couple of wines and got down on the dance floor with my 'hot date' - see FB :haha: My father in law took me cause Rob had to stay in and look after a poorly Lilypie.

Coral, Keira looked adorable!!!! she seems to be sitting well? does she stay like that for long? still on this week? did we say tomorrow? :dohh: I can't remeber :haha: if you don't feel up to it lemme know x

MC, so them boys are being little angels for you :happydance: good boys :thumbup: enjoy, you are a lucky lady and I'm jellous :rofl: x

PK, I saw you on the otherday, but I can't for the life of me remember what I wanted to say to you :dohh: I'm sorry honey, I'm hoping your ok. Oh yeah, DH was being a dick wasn't he? :hugs: hope he's been better since x

Skweek, sorry I couldn't find your update, still no af? how are you honey? :hugs: x

Poppy, what happened with the solicitors? how you feeling now? x

Co-codamol is fine to put the record straight, I took it the whole time, high strength stuff too. I was initially told to taper the dose off at the end but they told me to take it right up to and after the birth in the end. If you need it you need it, just don't go mad with it and all will be just fine.

Eeeeeeeeeak running outta time here :rofl: been rambling on too much. Sorry your suffering PC :hugs: hope your UTI finally goes away, no fun. How is the other thing :blush: any better? Hope the infection clears up asap BH, Laura :wave: loving the nursary transfer :thumbup: and ... 

CHINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink: Awwwww so made up for you honey!!!! I thought you had a pink one there :happydance: would love to see a scan piccy :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## Damita

congrats China on pink :happydance:

Just had my 21 day blood test now it's just waiting for AF to be late..


----------



## coral11680

Hi Damita good luck with tests. Hopefully af will not show up at all:happydance:

Tink, wow what a post:haha: Keira was just balancing like that for a few secs:haha: she has rolled over a couple of times but nothing regular. She isn't very mobile at all yet, I'm not complaining either:haha: I want her to stay a little baby forever!:haha:
Hope Lily feels better soon and you get some sleep:hugs: I'm ok for tomorrow if you are. I have to take Charlie to get his new van for work but that should be early. Did you want me to come to you for a change? Or just come here>? I don't mind!

Oh yes Laura loved the nursery transfer:thumbup: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Damita!!!!!!!!! :wave: How's things with you honey? good to see you here, hope the tests come back good and AF stays away..... bout time you were announcing your BFP, I so hope this is it for you honey and you can finally throw you TTC hat off n get FAAAAAAAT :haha: x

Coralista, might be good for me to get out if you don't mind. Been in all blooming week :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Cripes haha: Coral) yes nursery transfer, that reminds me! lol I still owe you Coral, I'm soorry, totally forgot!!! don't let me forget to give it to you tomorrow x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Congratulations CG and what a lovely name 

Can't believe how many team pink DD's there are!!! 

xxx


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Hey Damita!!!!!!!!! :wave: How's things with you honey? good to see you here, hope the tests come back good and AF stays away..... bout time you were announcing your BFP, I so hope this is it for you honey and you can finally throw you TTC hat off n get FAAAAAAAT :haha: x
> 
> Coralista, might be good for me to get out if you don't mind. Been in all blooming week :rofl: x

They are alright - I have a Christmas temp role and I am waiting for my interview for a call centre where my husband works - it's this Thursday - it's a full time permanent role :) Me too! It's been 15 months TTC! I want to get fat :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'll be thinking of you Thursday Damita, let us know how it goes wont you? 15 months ... sooooooooo overdue, think I'm gonna cry when you finally get that BFP honey, its been a loooooooooooooong journey for you x


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> I'll be thinking of you Thursday Damita, let us know how it goes wont you? 15 months ... sooooooooo overdue, think I'm gonna cry when you finally get that BFP honey, its been a loooooooooooooong journey for you x

will do :) my second telephone interview ever! very nervous! :wacko:

aww that's really sweet of you :hugs: yeah can't believe it has been 15 months - it's crazy but in another sense it has gone super fast.. a bit slower now with all my scans and blood tests and appointments - feel like I live at my hospital


----------



## babydream

Oh wow, loads to read lol

Congrats again China girl, so many girl DDs i can't believe it! xxxx

Tink, thanks for the long post, great help choosing breast pump. Despite working with new mums i had no idea which one is the best lol Shame on me! Hope Lily is ok, glad to hear dinner went well and thanks for clearing up the co-codamol thing too xx

Coral, sorry you have a cold but at least kids are back to school and you can rest a bit hopefully. Well done to get Keira through the night, good girl sweetie xx

MC, good job you too with Rhys and Connor, glad to hear they are good boys for you. I'd just like to clear one thing!!!...Rhys is for Bella!!!! hahahahaha Love ya girl xx

Jenny, how are you doing hunni, hope all okay xx

PC, sorry you are struggling with stupid UTI, must be awful. I only had it once years ago but oh my god it was terrible! Hope you get better soon hunni xx

Damita good luck for thusday and can't wait for your bfp, 15months is quite long ttc-ing. xx

Poppy, i'd say Serenity will come out pretty soon now lol Keep someone with you all the time just in case. I've seen another lady on here calling her girl Serenity Rose. Bummer! Hope we won't have to wait for ours lol xx

Laura, hope you okay hun xx

Nothing new with me, bubba is wiggling a lot lately and kicking nicely, only stops when daddy puts his hand on my tummy hehe Dh talked to his HR department about paternity leave and i'm a bit confused. £128 a week???? He'll try to find out more or if it's a better option, he might have to take annual leave. I'd be pissed off if he wouldn't be able to stay home for a while. I don't know about you girls, but since we changed the clock my days seem awfully long and slow. I can't wait for each to end. Every afternoon i look at the clock thinking its around 6pm when i realize it's only 4. Damn it! And i feel hungry earlier in the morning and as a matter of fact every hour of the day lol I can't wait to be able to drag my ass to the kitchen and make some butternut squash soup for lunch and roast pork loin steaks with roasted butternut squash for dinner. yuuuuum, i'm just too lazy lol xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mmmmmm Babydream you got my tummy rumbling :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:-k hmmmm Poppy's being quiet, update pops! x


----------



## coral11680

ok Tink no probs come to mine, unless you want to do lunch at willow farm? nah be easier here aye? I forgot about the money too , no worries its not going to make or brake me!:haha: Glad you an a nice time, yummy indian, which place was it, I like the sound of it:haha:

Babyd, you better watch out phoebe will have none of that she's already arranged Rhys' wedding to Flo and will be after you like she was me! :rofl: :grr: :haha: I can't believe how many girls we have on the thread though got to be at least 4:1 ratio?:haha: GIRLS RULE! he he

Yes where is pops? MC any texts? x


----------



## phoebe

Howdy DD's!!!!! XxXxXxXxXx:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:

Corally i resemble that remark:haha: But ur right, Rhys and Flo are all set up hehehe. Cabs and i have already bought our titfers :rofl::rofl::rofl:xxxxxx:hugs:

Tink Fancy seeing u on here:haha: Loved our chat earlier:thumbup: was great to catch up with u xxxxx:hugs:

Poppy and Bh woohoo not long now if ur are not already hatching as we speak:happydance::flower: xxxxxx

China WOOHOOO that is the most excellent news i have heard all week. Welcome to planet pink. Love the name too:awww::awww::awww::awww:xxxxxx

BD enjoyed our little late night soiree the other night. Hope ur well and Bella is being a good bubba xxxxxx:hugs:

Damita good luck with test results hunny. I agree with Tink it has been a long while. So i am hoping u get ur BFP lickety split:thumbup::happydance::flower::hugs:xxxxxxx

Uh oh gonna have disappear for a min. The Flo-ster is getting annoyed in her bumbo. be back soon xxxxxxx

Hi all other DD's will get back to asap xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

No still here with pressure and pain in my butt with her moving :growlmad:


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: hi Pheebs oops didn't see you there:blush::haha: The Flo-ster:haha: I have to start calling you the pheebmeister again :rofl: I still don't have a bumbo, do you think I should get one? is it worth it now? hmmm xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls, 7dpo here and flippin shattered still. Don't think it's lack of sleep, went to the loo once in the night but slept well. 

UTI still aching my tum and back, thought about Drs but i don't see what more they can do with referral for scans, fmu sample to lab and just finished course of antibiotics?

Tink glad you enjoyed your little escape, yes your 'date' was a hottie :rofl: i too used to Medala mini pump which was awesome. Did a good job for me when manuals sucked big time.

Laura was that your transfer? Either way it was awesome, loving the colour scheme :thumbup:

Coral, lush pics, what a beauty xx


----------



## puppycat

Hey Phoebles :wave:


----------



## coral11680

hi PC, hope the uti clears up soon hun, any plans to test or waiting for when af due? x


----------



## coral11680

poppy try to rest hun, sorry you in pain though :( :hug:


----------



## puppycat

:wave:

I don't have any tests in the house so any testing would involve a trek into town. I am hoping i can wait on AF but we'll see how it goes. I know though that once i start testing then i'll test every day so i'm trying to save some money


----------



## puppycat

Sorry Pops, didn't see you there x


----------



## poppy666

Just lurking :winkwink:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Was very nice to catch up Phoebe/Phoebmeister :haha: we shall do it more often :) x

My hot date was 'Smokin' :haha: 

Coral, willow farm, mmmmmmmmm :haha: tempting! but what about the diet? wouldn't you prefur a cuppa soup? :rofl: x

Popsy, :hugs: for the soreness ... I don't think its gonna be long for you honey, I am guessing 7lb 1 Thursday :) x

Laura, keep drinking plenty honey, I don't know what else to suggest either :( :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

mmmmmmmm willow farm..... I'm tempted now Coral. It was the way you said it, teasingly :rofl: x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all hope all are ok??

I am so tired today :-( went to bed late 11pm and Mckenzie was up at half 5!! And been to a toddler group and into the city. too much walking.

Got Mckenzie weighed today and he has put 5oz on in a month so now weighs 19lb 7oz really want him to weigh over 20lbs (9kg) as he is in his forward facing seat already!!! can't beleive he is 26m nearly and wearing 6-9m clothes today lol

And on another note (not nice) Mckenzie is having horrible nappies not good when using washable nappies lol oh well I am refusing to use more than 1 disposables a day (at night) so just got to put up with rinsing the nappies before putting them in the bucket.

So poppy any news yet?? Bless ya hope she want take too long to make an apparenace

Tink how are you and little Lilly?
Pheobe and Flo how are you?
Coral and Keira?

PC hope you are ok those dam utis!! 

Now I have forgotten what I have read sorry


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

awww SB cute piccy from your wedding! zzzzzz I understand your tiredness :haha: I was almost considering a few washable nappies because of Lilyanne's loose poop, were going through disposables like wild fire here! what ones do you have? are they any good? x

Coral, I just got off phone from the hospital, they have moved Lily's appointment at Basildon hospital forward to tomorrow! :( can you do another day? sorry honey :hugs: x


----------



## sleeping bubs

Thanks tink  

I have quite a few washable nappies 34 (including the ones on the way!!!) i have Little Lambs which are good got an offer on there web site at moment,https://www.littlelambnappies.com/special-offers they are like a shaped terry nappy with a wrap around. I use terry nappies too. A two part nappy is best for loose poos lol as hopefully it is contained in the wrap, so econobums (I am waiting for a trail pack) they are cheaper than Flips (which are good to I have one of those) I do really like Mothercares Smart nappies but they are discontinued them bt there are some on ebay but New starter pack was £40 in Mothercare some are going more than this on there. 

I ordered some from Kingdom of Fluff https://www.kingdomfluff.co.uk/ on sat and I missed the delivery this morning :cry:


----------



## coral11680

Tink, no worries hun. I def can't do Friday as I'm cleaning my Dads house. Thursday I'm not sure yet, I'm supposed to be meeting some friends but its not been confirmed yet, so can I let you know tomorrow?

Hi SB :hi: how are you and Mckenzie doing? x


----------



## laurah8279

Hey Ding Dongs! :hi:

Sorry not been on much, been busy past two days at work.

SK weeks...TEST TEST TEST TEST! :haha: Got everything x'd for you honey. Sounds promising! :thumbup:

Hopes, I love your avatar piccy, she is GORGEOUS! :flower:

CG congrats on team :pink: I cannot believe I am the only preggers one in team :blue:!!! Come on the boys! :haha:

Good luck Damita with testing and work stuff :thumbup:

Babyd, Noah used to do the same whenever Rob put his hand on my tummy, now he kicked in the back from him through the night! Lol :haha:

Tink, thank you so much for pump info! :thumbup: I was worried about spending so much on a pump then not being able to breastfeed for whatever reason but didnt know which cheaper pump was any good. You area legend! :kiss:

Howdy all other Ding Dongs, hope you are all well.

Asfm, I have my maternity belt on today which has helped loads. Cant wear it everyday though as it fastens by velcro so can only use it on the days I wear trousers as it ruins my £8 maternity tights and I am not paying another £8 for another pair! :rofl:

My SIL bought me a gorgeous changing bag at the weekend. Its by Babymel and we got it from Mothercare. Cannot find any pics of it online at all though? Weird. I love it though! Looks like a giant handbag :)
xx


----------



## phoebe

coral11680 said:


> :rofl: hi Pheebs oops didn't see you there:blush::haha: The Flo-ster:haha: I have to start calling you the pheebmeister again :rofl: I still don't have a bumbo, do you think I should get one? is it worth it now? hmmm xxxxxx:hugs:

Hhehehe caught u out chick:haha::haha: Florence loves her bumbo bless, but i do think she has already learnt the if i throw my toys on the floor game mummy will pick them up:dohh::wacko::haha: it all depends on how young Keira is really with head control etc, as i dont think it'll be lasting Flo long. She was 15lb 9oz two weeks ago What weight does the jumperoo go up to?? x:flower::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

puppycat said:


> Hey Phoebles :wave:

Hi hunny hope all is ok with u and LO:hugs::flower:xx
Hope this lousy uti clears soon xxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey coral yer we ok thanks Mckenzie is a bit clingy bless him but he as just helped me sort out the nappies as I finished drying them in the tumble drier!! Hoping he eats his tea tonight (jacket potatoes) last night had to persuade him to eat 15spoons of leek and potato soup (with double cream lol to get calories into him!!) 

Phoebe how are you


----------



## phoebe

sleeping bubs said:


> hey all hope all are ok??
> 
> I am so tired today :-( went to bed late 11pm and Mckenzie was up at half 5!! And been to a toddler group and into the city. too much walking.
> 
> Got Mckenzie weighed today and he has put 5oz on in a month so now weighs 19lb 7oz really want him to weigh over 20lbs (9kg) as he is in his forward facing seat already!!! can't beleive he is 26m nearly and wearing 6-9m clothes today lol
> 
> And on another note (not nice) Mckenzie is having horrible nappies not good when using washable nappies lol oh well I am refusing to use more than 1 disposables a day (at night) so just got to put up with rinsing the nappies before putting them in the bucket.
> 
> So poppy any news yet?? Bless ya hope she want take too long to make an apparenace
> 
> Tink how are you and little Lilly?
> Pheobe and Flo how are you?
> Coral and Keira?
> 
> PC hope you are ok those dam utis!!
> 
> Now I have forgotten what I have read sorry

Hi SB, sorry to hear ur so tired hun. Been feeling the same myself. Was is bed by 8.15 last night so i am not as rock and roll like u:haha::sleep:. What age/weight do LO have to be for a front facing seat? Hope ur feeling well other than being tired hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## phoebe

sleeping bubs said:


> hey coral yer we ok thanks Mckenzie is a bit clingy bless him but he as just helped me sort out the nappies as I finished drying them in the tumble drier!! Hoping he eats his tea tonight (jacket potatoes) last night had to persuade him to eat 15spoons of leek and potato soup (with double cream lol to get calories into him!!)
> 
> Phoebe how are you

Hey we had a cross over post lol. All is well here ATM touching wood and every other lucky thing i can think of lol. Flo's doing really well, has been sleeping thru the night for 5 wwks now 6 come friday hopefully. I'm fine, just getting over what i believe was the 1st proper post preg period :nope:. Its all chaos here at the mo as were starting pack up for when we go to my mum's for a few wks. As it will Beirut part 2 soon. Gotta get the rest of this place done up ready to move, as its only 1 bedroom. Luckily mum has bought a lappy so i can have the odd BnB moment hehehe as i do miss coming on here xx


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Just lurking :winkwink:

Well i hope ur resting whilst lurking young lady :jo::jo::haha::haha: Huggles xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

ah bless ya Phoebe at least the first period is out of the way now, wow sleeping through the night well done Flo wish Mckenzie would sleep through the night he does on the odd night but normally wakes up lost dummy I go in and find it then he wants me to sit but I have to make an excuse and leave again and he usually falls asleep again.

How much more u got left to do to house/flat (cab't remember)??

Meant to be 9kg (9months) to go forward facing but we had to put him forward facing as he would push he feet on the seat and move the car seat and pull the seat belt so it was safer to put him forward facing but we got it laying back.


----------



## coral11680

Hi Laura, glad the maternity belt makes you a bit more comfy. I know we need a few more boy babies, there is way too much estrogen :rofl:

Pheebs, hmmm I might not bother with the bumbo now. The jumperoo goes up to 25lbs so should last until they walk really:thumbup: I haven't had Keira weighed since last month. Will prob go next week but I weighed myself with and without holding her and there was 15lbs difference!:haha:

SB mmmm that leek and potato soup sounds yummy. Is there any foods that Mckenzie loves? It must be a bit stressful trying to get him to eat.:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm dont no what dpo i am but all today i have had a weird pain in my lower abdomen its like pulling and tugging type pain come on poppy and babyhope were are the bbys haha aw not to long now x x x


----------



## poppy666

Not sure if im leaking and its my waters :shrug: just went toilet and it went all over my leggings before i even sat on toilet, go to wee and im still leaking a bit.. arghhh put a pad on and will see


----------



## sleeping bubs

coral leek and potato soup is lovely i have got vegetable soup in freezer too again with double cream lol Mckenzie loves porridge has it every morning the first thing he asks for in the morning!! 

There was a bank hv at clinc today she was a bit odd was talking about high calorie fd she asked wether i added anything to his porride i said nesquick she said to add butter omg i left sick poor boy no way would i put butter in to porridge!! She said in his sitution i can cheat and add cheese and butter to everything but i think that was a bit extreme!! Sorry for ramberling


----------



## Jenny Penn

So excited Poppy  Fingers crossed and good luck if this it!!! xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

omg poppy keep an eye on it was it clear?? I would give ld a ring and speak to mw they might want u to go in to check


----------



## coral11680

Poppy oh I'm getting excited, keep us updated sweetie! Xx

SB yuck butter in porridge :sick:


----------



## coral11680

Poppy oh I'm getting excited, keep us updated sweetie! Xx

SB yuck butter in porridge :sick:


----------



## poppy666

BNB going so slow couldnt get on then. The initial gush i dont know what colour cos my leggings are black didnt get them down in time :haha:

Just got clearish water with pink tinge to it on pad, my belly rock hard and got some niggles, will have to wait it out, but surely it would leak faster???? with korben i just had a pop n constant leak :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

woopp poppy hope this is it for you hun fx xxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

think the back waters are slower? I can't give much insite as mw broke my waters. But sounding promising poppy


----------



## coral11680

Not necessarily poppy, the babies head could be acting like a plug. Ooooo I think serenity is on her way :D :yipee: xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi all DD's!! 
I have just attempted to read all I have missed today while at work - and I am sorry to say I am sooo tired from an early start and busy day at work that I just dont have the concentration needed to comprehend what I have just read. 

Hope you have all had a good day. 
Looks like af is about to start as heavy spotting and cramping started this evening. Not a problem at all as I am seeing my doc on Friday afternoon for cd21 blood results. 

I'm off to get some beauty sleep! 
Hopefully catch up with everyone soon,


----------



## poppy666

My bum seriously sore got bad guts :haha: nerves that cos im scared


----------



## skweek35

Here we go!!! think bambino will arrive before Saturday as I predicted. 
Good Luck Hun!!!


----------



## poppy666

Still leaking when i stand or sit so OH gone for babysitter to sleep over tillit happens,gonna ring hossy when he gets back n just get checked but not stopping in will wait it out at home.


----------



## poppy666

Deffo my waters gone :argh:


----------



## babydream

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I'm out of control i'm sooooo excited, Serenity is coming out!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Can't do this on FB >>> :wohoo: :wohoo:

I am so excited!!!

My waters went the same hun, every time i got up i'd lose more. It went on for hours but gave my mum a good giggle! :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Just popping in to see how poppy is doing! Can't wait to hear the news that your lil girl is here!


----------



## Regalpeas

Oh Poppy it's time!!! Woohoo. :) so excited. Best wishes on a h&h delivery!

Babydream I see you're having a girl! Wonderful. Lots of baby ding dong girls. :) 

Hello to everyone! Hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Just got back from hossy for some sleep ' if i can' nearly 2cm dilated and pissed wet through with damn waters :haha: will update later x


----------



## puppycat

Good luck Pops xxx


----------



## poppy666

I feel sick... every 9 mins atm getting painful :cry:


----------



## puppycat

:hugs: don't fight it sweetie, roll with the punches :hugs:

Although i know 2nd time round i'll be shitting it! Never mind 5th!

Go Poppy! :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Hope you don't mind me butting in Poppy. Puppy mentioned your waters had gone. Wishing you a speedy labour and hope to see pictures of your little girl soon.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: trying to keep it togethor but crying what a wimp :dohh: let everyone know on loss thread dont know if i went on


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Pip your next :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awww honey, sending you hugs :hugs: Its your day today my dear, its gonna be ok. Stay in control, that's all you have to do, and you'll get through it and have your wonderful baby girl in your arms so very soon. Keep strong honey, KEEP YOUR EYES ON THE PRIZE :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## laurah8279

Yey!!! Good luck Popps! 
:happydance::yipee::wohoo::happydance::yipee::wohoo::happydance::yipee::wohoo::happydance::yipee:
xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo:nothing more to add,just too excited here poppy!!! im stalking face book!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

poppy! u bloody cheater :haha: get back in the queue :rofl:


all the best :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

ooooh thinking of you pops everything will be ok :hug:

typing one handed Keira very unwell. can't breathe shes so blocked up and coughing :cry: xx


----------



## laurah8279

coral11680 said:


> ooooh thinking of you pops everything will be ok :hug:
> 
> typing one handed Keira very unwell. can't breathe shes so blocked up and coughing :cry: xx

Aw, poor Keira!!! :hugs: 

Hope she gets better soon Coral x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Put her in humidified air coral, Lily the same today :cry: you could add a little snuffle babe to an old pan of water and boil it in the kitchen with her in the room x


----------



## laurah8279

Hey girls

Have any of you used a slumber bear? :shrug:

Rob has bought one as one of his mates recommended it and it came yesterday. 

Its very cute and seems like a good idea, what are your thoughts?

xx


----------



## coral11680

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-Lionheart-Original-Slumber-Bear/dp/B0001WAO9E

I have this one Laura. TBH I don't use it much now but it was handy in the early days when the baby was screaming. it would calm her down. I used to lay it next to her after her bath when she always screamed :haha:

thank Tink will try it. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I have Ewan the dream sheep https://www.easidream.co.uk/shop?page=shop.product_details&flypage=easidream.tpl&product_id=6&category_id=1 after seeing the teddy one at Corals :haha: She will tell you about my shopping obsession lol Lily sleeps with Ewan, calms her right down, she loves that sort of noise. I was until then putting my ipod in her pram with white noise playing to settle her :haha: which worked better but I can't do that forever! x


----------



## laurah8279

Awesome! Thanks Tink & Coral! :thumbup:

Rob has bought Prince Lionheart the Slumberbear

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-Lio...ISWI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320233989&sr=8-1

hopefully he will do the same good job your little teds have! :thumbup:


----------



## Damita

Good luck Poppy :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well woke up this morning ruff think i have a cold coming on poppy good luck hun not long for you now x x x


----------



## poppy666

Thought id log on cant sleep n cant get bnb on my crap phone.... contractions seem to have totally stopped since this morning jjust odd one :dohh: taking my temp every 4hrs as hossy said, but if nothing by 4pm i gotta go in and start induction, but really dont want to be put on drip it hurts like hell :cry:

Seem to have stopped leaking now which im glad about felt like a bloody swamp :haha: Had only an hours sleep all night so running on auto pilot pfft.

Hope everyone well :hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

poppy666 said:


> Thought id log on cant sleep n cant get bnb on my crap phone.... contractions seem to have totally stopped since this morning jjust odd one :dohh: taking my temp every 4hrs as hossy said, but if nothing by 4pm i gotta go in and start induction, but really dont want to be put on drip it hurts like hell :cry:
> 
> Seem to have stopped leaking now which im glad about felt like a bloody swamp :haha: Had only an hours sleep all night so running on auto pilot pfft.
> 
> Hope everyone well :hugs:

Aw, have a cup of warm milk or Ovaltine honey, put some classical music on and read a book, that always gets me sleepy! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Got LO here running around and me n OH knackered :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Awww Pops, go have a bath honey, no smellies in it mind ;) xx


----------



## poppy666

Some say bath slows it down? but saying that cant go any slower... wonder why labour does that? contract every 7 minutes for over an hour then totally stop... tell ya knew she would give me grieve :dohh:


----------



## laurah8279

a bath will ease the pain hun and help you relax which will hopefully make you more likely to get a nap in before 4pm

xx


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Some say bath slows it down? but saying that cant go any slower... wonder why labour does that? contract every 7 minutes for over an hour then totally stop... tell ya knew she would give me grieve :dohh:

Hey hey hey Popples!!! xxxxx:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
Serenity's giving u grief.......... Because she can and its a woman's/girl's perogative :rofl::rofl::rofl:
Aww hun i am so god damn excited for u:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: Just woke up Flo as when i logged on i shrieked at what i am reading. Good luck my darling, cant wait to meet ur precious princess:happydance::happydance: Like the others have said try and relax. Loadsa love from moi and the Flo-ster xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Sorry to hear Keira and Lilypie are so poorly, i really hope they feel better soon. must be hard going for u both. Big fat huggles to u all xxxxx:hugs::hugs:

Nice bumpage Laura, cooking along nicely there xxxx:flower:

Hi Regal great to see u on here again hunny xxxx:hugs::hugs:

Hi Caz, Damita, Babyhopes, Puppycat. hope u are all well xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Some say bath slows it down? but saying that cant go any slower... wonder why labour does that? contract every 7 minutes for over an hour then totally stop... tell ya knew she would give me grieve :dohh:
> 
> Hey hey hey Popples!!! xxxxx:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
> Serenity's giving u grief.......... Because she can and its a woman's/girl's perogative :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> Aww hun i am so god damn excited for u:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: Just woke up Flo as when i logged on i shrieked at what i am reading. Good luck my darling, cant wait to meet ur precious princess:happydance::happydance: Like the others have said try and relax. Loadsa love from moi and the Flo-ster xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Flo-ster..I love it! :thumbup::haha:

x


----------



## puppycat

Pfff when i had a bath with Laura it didn't slow them down, just felt goooooood


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Some say bath slows it down? but saying that cant go any slower... wonder why labour does that? contract every 7 minutes for over an hour then totally stop... tell ya knew she would give me grieve :dohh:
> 
> Hey hey hey Popples!!! xxxxx:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
> Serenity's giving u grief.......... Because she can and its a woman's/girl's perogative :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> Aww hun i am so god damn excited for u:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: Just woke up Flo as when i logged on i shrieked at what i am reading. Good luck my darling, cant wait to meet ur precious princess:happydance::happydance: Like the others have said try and relax. Loadsa love from moi and the Flo-ster xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Awww thanks sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

laurah8279 said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Some say bath slows it down? but saying that cant go any slower... wonder why labour does that? contract every 7 minutes for over an hour then totally stop... tell ya knew she would give me grieve :dohh:
> 
> Hey hey hey Popples!!! xxxxx:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
> Serenity's giving u grief.......... Because she can and its a woman's/girl's perogative :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> Aww hun i am so god damn excited for u:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: Just woke up Flo as when i logged on i shrieked at what i am reading. Good luck my darling, cant wait to meet ur precious princess:happydance::happydance: Like the others have said try and relax. Loadsa love from moi and the Flo-ster xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Flo-ster..I love it! :thumbup::haha:
> 
> xClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl:x


----------



## pk2of8

I've just had several busy days but poppy I'm so excited for you to have your precious princess in your arms!!!! If not today then it will be tomorrow for suren try not to stress sweetie! All will be just fine and you're a pro!!! You've got nothing to worry about!!! :hugs::kiss::happydance:

China I'm so freaking happy for you love!! :yipee::yipee:

I'm at work so can't stay on but wanted to get this out there before I missed al the excitement! 

I love you al!! Great big :hug: to everybody!!!


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh poppy i hope something has started again for you if not good luck guessing you will be in hospital soon

Well I think Mckenzie has got a sore throat :-( Woke up screaming and choking in the middle of night he has a cough and hardly eaten today, gave him pasta shapes at lunch and all he did was put them in his mouth and spit them out so instead licked the butter off the toast, ate icing of bun and a small yogurt and a whole cup of apple juice (never drinks juice!!!) 

Hey Pheobe how you?
PK hope you are ok and work isn't too bad 

and everyone else HI


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sleeping bubs, wishing McKenzie better honey! I hope he eats a little better for you soon, I know how worrying it is for you. x

PK, great to see you honey, pop in when you have some more time x

:wave: Phoebmeister n the Flo-ster :haha: x

Poppy, I'm thinking of you honey, and praying for you :hugs: I am guessing you have started back up yourself, still have the hunch she will arrive today! I really hope so for your sake honey x


----------



## coral11680

one handed again may take baby docs tomorrow.

Pops cant wait :yipee:

tink love the video x


----------



## phoebe

sleeping bubs said:


> oh poppy i hope something has started again for you if not good luck guessing you will be in hospital soon
> 
> Well I think Mckenzie has got a sore throat :-( Woke up screaming and choking in the middle of night he has a cough and hardly eaten today, gave him pasta shapes at lunch and all he did was put them in his mouth and spit them out so instead licked the butter off the toast, ate icing of bun and a small yogurt and a whole cup of apple juice (never drinks juice!!!)
> 
> Hey Pheobe how you?
> PK hope you are ok and work isn't too bad
> 
> and everyone else HI

Hi Sb, really sorry to hear LO is poorly. There's so many awful bugs about. i blame our dodgy weather, It seems to make bugs thrive. I really hope he feels better soon, poor little lamb:hugs::hugs: In answer to ur Q from last night, we have got to get the kitchen and hallway plastered and decorated. New tiles and work tops in kitchen. then flooring and carpeting..............yawn.com lol. But we have so out grown this place and need to get it up to scratch in order to sell. How are u feeling today? x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

pk2of8 said:


> I've just had several busy days but poppy I'm so excited for you to have your precious princess in your arms!!!! If not today then it will be tomorrow for suren try not to stress sweetie! All will be just fine and you're a pro!!! You've got nothing to worry about!!! :hugs::kiss::happydance:
> 
> China I'm so freaking happy for you love!! :yipee::yipee:
> 
> I'm at work so can't stay on but wanted to get this out there before I missed al the excitement!
> 
> I love you al!! Great big :hug: to everybody!!!

Hey Pk big fat juicy hugs for u lovely. Don't work too hard. Hugs xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy so excited for you!! glad i was wrong about the date and shes coming sooner!! :) good luck and i cant wait for pics!!

china congrats on having a GIRL! there really are so many girls on this thread aww i love it. and the name is very pretty :)

mc glad rhys is doing well im jealous he sleeps through the night! mila gets up about every 3 hours and as it gets closer to 8am she gets up more frequently, like every hour. she wakes up grunting and squirming and i feed her a little and shes right back to sleep. ive even tried feeding her a little longer before bed but all that did was make her have a huge puke, boy did i feel like a jerk! at her 2 month appointment the dr said i should try to ignore her at night and see if she will fall back asleep rather than feed her. he said it would be good if she could sleep 5 hours. to be honest, when she even sleeps 3 hours, i wake up with super full boobs and milk leaking everywhere, so even if she could hold out 5 hours, i would have to get up and pump anyway so whats it even matter. i dont mind seeing my piggy baby throughout the night, giving her some food, and getting in a quick cuddle. is it really a big deal if she gets up every 3 hours? but breastfeeding is going really well, mila loves boobs haha she tries to nurse off of EVERYONE who holds her. she practically latches on through my shirt lol.

coral sorry keira isnt feeling well, its getting to be that time of year :( im terrified for mila to get sick. her shots made her sick the other day and even that was hard for me to deal with :(

anyone have a dog with a new baby? my dog has been disobedient the past couple weeks and its getting worse. she chewed up milas favorite stuffed bunny and shes been using her room of the house as a bathroom when we arent looking. and she ate the top off oh's pumpkin when we were in the other room. im sure shes trying to get extra attention but it seems everytime we spoil her she does something bad an hour later! stressful.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Hopes! If your ok with the night feeds, then go with it. They are only tiny for long, I still feed Lily, she wakes just about the same. She co-sleeps with me after about 4 cause she wakes so often then, it all settles down eventually. Breastfeeding is easy at night, so at least your getting some rest. x

Coral, yes take her honey, even if its just to reassure you eh? Lily was really bad through the night and morning, but has been fine apart from a runny nose this afternoon. So hope little Keira feels better tomorrow honey x


----------



## poppy666

Im still bloody here :hissy: hospital dont want me in till 10am tomorrow unless i start on my own, all that pressure in my bum is Serenity that low down n engaged, dont think im gonna last the night


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Im still bloody here :hissy: hospital dont want me in till 10am tomorrow unless i start on my own, all that pressure in my bum is Serenity that low down n engaged, dont think im gonna last the night

Blimey thought u were in already. hang in there sweety, wish i knew what else to say. Sorry ur in so much pain, fxd Serenity makes her debut tonight xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Hopes :hi::hi: Hope u, Mila and Hubby are well. its sounding like u have a very jealous doggy, I hope he/she calms down soon enough. Does it get as much fussing and petting nowadays?? :hugs:xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes, i said that about rhys...how i didnt mind the night feeds, ive done them all my self (almost) and the little man decided mummmy was boring on night feeds, i keep the light out and dont talk, he must think its better to sleep lol..Mila will eventually get full enough to last the night and as for the dog:shrug: not really a dog person so dont have a clue but hope s/he realises you n billy love him/her as well as the baby, its deffo for attention if its messing and eating milas stuff...your dog is soft and not a viscious dog i take it..im paranoid of my mums dog, she is a jelous dog and i dont trust her around my kids...:hugs: to you n mila! xxx

poppy...im getting excited too much now....squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezeeeee woman!! :rofl: hope your hanging in there! :hugs: xxxxx

phoebe..:hugs: and :wave: xxxxx 
heads done in now..lol...my baby is ace for behaving but connor...WOW he is a nutter i need sleep!!!! :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

love this......:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







tiger stripes.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Love it!


----------



## mothercabbage

.
.
.
.
<------------------smile tigers!!!!!!!!!!! roarrrrrrrrrrrr :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

hows lily tonight tink? hope her colds going :hugs: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Trying to hang in there, but too tired, try sleep then i get contraction and feel so much pressure n pain in my bumthink she coming out that end cant cope :cry:


----------



## coral11680

Hey ladies :hi:
Just a quickie while Keira sleeps. I feel so bad for her she is really bad today :( she has had a cold for about 5 days but its much worse today. She is so blocked up and is now coughing too. She also had a temp of 102. Ok so I know I'm bad for doing this but I was told about Mediced. My friend said it was great for her kids when they had bad colds as babies, it used to be 3m,ths +. Well apparently they changed the packaging now for 6yrs plus, because some stupid people were using it to sedate their kids at night. Well out of desperation I bought some today and gave Keira 2.5ml. the dose for kids 6plus is 2 to 4, 5ml spoons. It has paracetamol and a decogestant in it. uh oh Keiras awake................ anyway I've tried everything now, saline spray, snuffle babes rub, karvol drops, calpol vapour plug in, tixylix cough medicine and nothing is helping her:nope: she feels so bad for herself, she keeps moaning with a croaky voice :awww: anyway hopefully she will get some sleep?

Hopes, your dog does sound very jealous, I'm lucky my dog has been fine but I did have 2 other kids before her. I think its probably totally dofferent for a dog when they used to be the only kid on the block? Hopefully she calms down soon for you. As far as feeding I agree with Tink, keep feeding her she will get into a routine soon enough and eat less frequently. Enjoy her while shes so little :awww:

Tink, loved the video of Lily, so cute. x

Poppy, lots of quick and easy labour dust sweetie :dust: I know you don't want the drip and I don't blame you its evil!:haha:

hey Pheebs x


----------



## coral11680

hi MC :hi:


----------



## puppycat

Pops did they check you? Pressure in bum? Sounds like you're close xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Just popping in for a moment (as I have a ton of work to get through tonight) 

Back to CD1 for me. 

Poppy - lots of quick and easy :dust: coming your way!!! Sounds like she is well and truely on her way to making an appearance! Good Luck hun.


----------



## babydream

Poppy you poor thing hope you are in now and pushing or already have. Thinking of you hunni xxxxxxx

Coral and tink, sorry the babies are not well. There's a calpol 2months+ you could give them and stay with her in a steamy bathroom. Hope all be ok xx

Laura I love those bears I'm gonna get one xx hope you feeling better xx

Hopes, poor dog jealous I'm scared my cat would be the same he's very clingy and sensitive. Glad mila is ok just keep feeding her if you ok with it xx

PC hope you feeling better xx

Phoebe hi lovely, how is Flo-ster?? Lol xx

Hi mc and skweek hope all ok x


----------



## babydream

Sorry haven't finished yet, stupid phone I'm at work...

Pk hope you ok love xx

Bella has been moving more today, little cheeky gave me a bit of a scare earlier. I feel my lower tummy quite heavy and have some weird growing pain. What's that about? Normal? Heartburn is bad today, yuk! Ok, will try to get a snooze while I can. Hope when I check in again we have some news poppy. So hurry up I usually come up after the 4am feed lol Kidding, hope you ok xxxxxx


----------



## Hopes314

tink, mila sleeps with me after like 6am in order to get her to sleep longer like what you do with lily lol. sorry to hear lily is sick, sounds like the dds are getting sick one by one now :( what a yucky time of year for all of our babies to be tiny huh! i hope you and lily are doing well otherwise :hugs: dunno if you got my post before but oh and i tried the tea and we both really like it! although admittedly i saturated mine with milk and sugar :haha: now we wanna go buy tea! lol


----------



## Hopes314

thinking of you poppy!! lets see this baby!!


----------



## pk2of8

Thank you tink, coral, Phoebe, SB, and babyd. :kiss: everything's fine here. Work is alright. I'm not particularly happy but it's decent money and keeps my schedule matched with the kids so I'll stick with it for a while longer. 

Poppy, I'm praying for you sweetie and I hope we get good news soon!! :hugs:

Tink and coral and hopes...so sorry to hear the little princesses are doing poorly. I hope they all get better soon! :kiss:

Sk sorry it's cd1 for you sweetie :hugs: I hope you get some good info from your test results. 

Pc, I'm not too much behind you...6dpo today for me. Due af next thur. I won't test tho as this cycle is a complete waste. :wacko: anyway, I undy what you mean about trying to save the money. Although I did just buy a bunch of new IC's b/c I was out. eh well. Guess I'll just have to save em for next cycle. :dust: for you sweetie :hugs:

Damita, Im looking forward to hearing about your test results as well :hugs:

Caz, :dust: for you too sweetie. Where are you at in your cycle? I tried to stalk your chart but the link just brings up a picture of your ticker. :dohh:

Sleeping, sorry little mckenzie is poorly too. I hope he puts in that last bit of weight for you! I would agree with trying to add extra calories. With him being as little as he is, it's not going to hurt him to have extra snacks or sweets or things that you might normally limit for a child b/c of high calories or high fat or whatever. With my youngest daughter, she takes a med called vyvanse for her ADHD, and it makes her not hungry (one of the side effects). She lost weight when she first started it a couple of years ago. Now she's just holding steady but I don't deny her when she wants things like ice cream or donuts or anything like that b/c she needs the calories. Also I make her drink high calorie protein or supplemental shakes with her meals. Most people drink them in place of a meal for a diet, but if you drink them WITH a meal it can help you gain weight if you need to. :hugs:

Mc, so nice that your boys are being so good for you!! Just wait til they get near to puberty!! :dohh: my ds is near driving me crazy lately with the testosterone and hormonal outbursts!! :haha:

Phoebe, I hope you get the house all fixed up so can sell it sweetie :hugs: I bet little Flo-ster :haha: is getting so big!!! :awww: 

Ok...I can't think of anything else now! :dohh: dd2 has a soccer game tomorrow while ds has football practice. He has championship game on sat evening. No rest for the weary.....


----------



## babydream

congratulations poppy!!!​

Finally! Well done! I can't wait to see pics of your beautiful Serenity! Awwwww, happy tears flowing lol


----------



## Damita

yay congrats poppy!

I'm having to cancel my FS appointment - I have a training course next week for my xmas temp role and I am off to Southampton.. AF is due next Thrusday so going to docs tomorrow get my clomid just incase


----------



## puppycat

Woooooooo! Details!! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

never mind details i WANT PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:cloud9:CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF SERENITY ROSE POPPY!!!:cloud9:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx​
Awwwwwww fab news to start the day, can't wait to see pics :happydance: Hoping everything is ok with you both :hugs: x

Coral, I'm not sure if the medised is the same as it was when you could use it from 3 months, but I do know it can be prescribed to under 6's. Would you like me to look up the dosage and safety in my BNF? I'll need the ingredients and Keira's weight now in KG's. I used it when my eldest was a baby, its good stuff of helping them sleep but does have a massive potential for misuse. Also its important for them to be able to clear the virus in the way of mucus to carry it out of the body, if you give them a decongestant it dries this and the virus cannot be carried out of the body and breeds making it last longer. I would agree to giving Keira the odd dose to give her a break and a sleep, but use with caution. I would book her in to docs today if she is still coughing. Hope she's a little better today :hugs: x

Hopes, no I didn't see your post about the tea, glad you liked it! I can send you some if you want? 

:wave: pk, busy busy busy huh? I'm sending dust on your TTW anyway :dust: sometimes these things happen when we least expect it ... :dust: x

Skweek, massive hugs for cd 1 :hugs: x

PC whens testing? :dohh: peeeeeeeeeeeer pressure :dohh: :haha: x

Hey MC, Phoebe :wave: Phoebe, I fell asleep last night :dohh: so tired lol I'm reading up for you this morning :hugs: x

Damita, thought the interview was today? did you get it? x

BabyD did your bellie get tight? might have been a BH? I got many different weird pains low down, I think sometimes baby is laying on bladder etc which results in non descript pains. Hope your ok x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and not that I'm gloating but I was just 2 oz out in my weight guess and guessed the right day :rofl: get in :happydance: just call me psychic Tink :rofl: x


----------



## babyhopes2010

ERMMMMMMMM....I SMELL A QUEUE JUMPER!:dohh::haha:


CONGRATS POPPY WHAT A BEAUTIFUL NAME,GLAD EVERYTHING WENT WELL:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I CANT BELIEVE WE HAD THE SAME EDD :wacko: IT STILL DOESNT FEEL LIKE IM GOING TO BE MUMMY:haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just been doing a little homework for you Coral, 2.5ml sounds good to me, try and limit giving it if you can, ideally only at night. Its an antihistamine, so although it will dry up her secretions it will calm her respiratory passages so she can be a little more comfortable for a while. Also came across this: https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7315924.stm so everything was pulled that had anything sedating in it. I think the main thing is that over the counter medicines for children, as does advice for mothers, has to be idiot proof. Your a responsible adult who's not just randomly trying to sedate your baby, and you know not to give any other paracetamol or antihistamine containing product right? Right :) x


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: :wohoo: Poppy!

Tink plan to test tomorrow at some point. Mates buying me FRER's, i could probably wait longer tbh, i'm not feeling it this month. 9dpo today.


----------



## phoebe

CONGRATULATIONS POPPY ON THE BIRTH OF UR BEAUTIFUL DAUGHTER SERENITY ROSE!!!! XXXXXX
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> :cloud9:CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF SERENITY ROSE POPPY!!!:cloud9:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx​
> Awwwwwww fab news to start the day, can't wait to see pics :happydance: Hoping everything is ok with you both :hugs: x
> 
> Coral, I'm not sure if the medised is the same as it was when you could use it from 3 months, but I do know it can be prescribed to under 6's. Would you like me to look up the dosage and safety in my BNF? I'll need the ingredients and Keira's weight now in KG's. I used it when my eldest was a baby, its good stuff of helping them sleep but does have a massive potential for misuse. Also its important for them to be able to clear the virus in the way of mucus to carry it out of the body, if you give them a decongestant it dries this and the virus cannot be carried out of the body and breeds making it last longer. I would agree to giving Keira the odd dose to give her a break and a sleep, but use with caution. I would book her in to docs today if she is still coughing. Hope she's a little better today :hugs: x
> 
> Hopes, no I didn't see your post about the tea, glad you liked it! I can send you some if you want?
> 
> :wave: pk, busy busy busy huh? I'm sending dust on your TTW anyway :dust: sometimes these things happen when we least expect it ... :dust: x
> 
> Skweek, massive hugs for cd 1 :hugs: x
> 
> PC whens testing? :dohh: peeeeeeeeeeeer pressure :dohh: :haha: x
> 
> Hey MC, Phoebe :wave: Phoebe, I fell asleep last night :dohh: so tired lol I'm reading up for you this morning :hugs: x
> 
> Damita, thought the interview was today? did you get it? x
> 
> BabyD did your bellie get tight? might have been a BH? I got many different weird pains low down, I think sometimes baby is laying on bladder etc which results in non descript pains. Hope your ok x

Thanks Dr Tink, no worries lovely, i know how busy u are hun. have been looking on the evil google too lol. Huggles for u and Lily xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol busy busy, doing it now, thought I'd look up the medised thing first just to check for Coral since she's giving it now. Husband is Ninja jiggling :rofl: x


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## Damita

wooohooo!! I passed the telephone interview! Onto the next stage :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:ninja::haha: xxxx

Damita, Fab news! I thought it was today, congrats :) x

PC, I felt like that on my BFP cycle ... :dust: x


----------



## Jenny Penn

:cloud9:  Congratulations Poppy on the birth of Serenity Rose  :cloud9:I can't wait to see pics :happydance:​
Hope everyone is well, i will try catch up soon i promise. . . i hate nightshift it consumes my whole life!!! 
Love you all DD's xx


----------



## coral11680

CONGRATS POPPY ON THE BIRTH OF SERENITY ROSE
So glad its over and you are holding little Serenity in your arms :) wasn't she born 38+3 days? thats when I had Keira and she was almost the same weight too :awww: :happydance::happydance::happydance: so looking forward to pics :D​

Tink thanks for advice hunnie. Yes I wont give any more paracetmol with it:winkwink: I just got back from docs and bascially just a really bad cold/virus. She said her ears look red but didn't give antibiotics?:shrug: oh well. I'm going to try to get a humidifier today. She was up from 11 til 2.30 am because she was so blocked up:cry: Then she drank 4oz then threw it up all over my bed:dohh: so a tad bit tired here:sleep: zzzzzzz

morning ladies, too tired to name everyone, sorry xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Awww Coral, poor little girlie you have :( i remember. putting a small bowl of water under Laura's moses when she was a bit sniffly. She was only a couple of weeks though and someone advised it. Don't remember who, probably a DD lol.


----------



## phoebe

Damita said:


> wooohooo!! I passed the telephone interview! Onto the next stage :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: well done hunny xxxx


----------



## MommyV

Congratulations on the birth of Serenity Rose Poppy! Can't wait to see pictures of your little princess.


----------



## China girl

welcome serenity rose​
Congrats Poppy!!!!:hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

How do you all know Poppy has given birth?!?!? I cant find any posts that say that?!?! 


Anyway, guess you all found out from somewhere so..

Congrats Poppy:happydance::thumbup::flower:

Babyd, I have the same weird feeling low down every now and then. I think they are Braxton Hicks contractions. They arent painful, just a weird, pulling feeling of pressure low down.


----------



## China girl

Facebook


----------



## laurah8279

China girl said:


> Facebook

Ah, I dont know who any of you are on FBook! Are you all friends on there too?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry Laura, I think everyone assumes we all have each others facebook! Poppy updated on FB this morning, Serenity Rose was born at 2.45am, and was 6lb 14oz :happydance: mum and baby fine as far as i know, MC has she texted you with any more info? Laura, if you want to add me on FB I'm Julianne Barley and the pic is Lilyanne wearing a pink flower headband. Same goes for any of the new peeps here who haven't got me on there x


----------



## coral11680

yes Laura sorry we all added eachother before you came to thread. my name is Louise Gredley Cerrato, my profile pic is Keira in a hat! x


----------



## laurah8279

Thanks Tink & Coral!! :thumbup:

BTW your FBook profile pics are totally gorgeous!! :flower:

x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I spy pops!!!!!!! :wave: :loopy: :happydance: How are you honey?!?!?!?!? xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Im home :happydance::happydance:

Finally after 2 long days i got to meet my long awaited daughter :cloud9:

Dont really have much of a birth story really as you all know was booked in for induction today, but late last night i started with contractions again every 10 minutes and thought id give it an hour before going hossy again for the damn things to stop again :haha: OH was in bed but i just couldnt go bed.

Anyways got to about 1am and they was coming every 8mins so rang hossy n they said come in to be seen/checked over. Woke OH and he drove like a lunatic as we live 30 minutes away. Got to hossy n contractions were every 4mins and painfullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll :cry: MW checked me and amazingly i was 5cm's dilated :happydance: done half the work at home, 30 minutes after arriving at hossy id reached 10cm and got bad shakes, mw said it was cos id dilated so fast. 5 hard pushes later Serenity was born :cloud9: So arrivedat hossy at 2am and Serenity was born at 2.45am

Have some stitches and really bad after pains but everything just perfect apart from me keep saying HIM :haha:

Will update with better picture later, Tink what pain killers an i buy over counter that really help?
 



Attached Files:







serenity.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 6


----------



## laurah8279

OMG Popps! She is absolutely perfect! 

Sounds like it wasn't too bad after all either! 

Well done honey, hope you are well and not in too much pain xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

So glad you are home, wow that went fast, well done hunnie :hug:

She is beautiful :cloud9::cloud9::awww: so happy for you Popsy, so proud of you xxxx:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## China girl

Serenity is beautiful Poppy!!!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks :hugs:

NOW who's next?? :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

poppy666 said:


> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> NOW who's next?? :haha:

babyhopes!!! :happydance: Come on, your turn now chick!! :haha:

xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

congrats Poppy she is gorgeous

Feeling a bit down been thinking that I should have been due next month all week. Then I got home after taking Mckenzie to sporty tots to find a letter addressed to Maiden name opened it and it was from Health Visitor saying the midwife has let them know that I am due 04/12/2011 and that she was coming for a home visit on 10th Nov!!!! WTF I had a miscarriage in June. Rang hv and she wasn't there and lady was aplogising and saying she would get her to ring back tomorrow. Rang doctors and on my notes said had miscarriage but mw and hv use diff system so she rang hv and they said they don't get letters from hospital so didn't know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A BLOODY CRAP SYSTEM THAT IS. Now hv ringing me tomorrow and I feel like crap and crying constantly now. My mum was not happy at all and I know Kieran will not be happy. 

Sorry gals


----------



## laurah8279

sleeping bubs said:


> congrats Poppy she is gorgeous
> 
> Feeling a bit down been thinking that I should have been due next month all week. Then I got home after taking Mckenzie to sporty tots to find a letter addressed to Maiden name opened it and it was from Health Visitor saying the midwife has let them know that I am due 04/12/2011 and that she was coming for a home visit on 10th Nov!!!! WTF I had a miscarriage in June. Rang hv and she wasn't there and lady was aplogising and saying she would get her to ring back tomorrow. Rang doctors and on my notes said had miscarriage but mw and hv use diff system so she rang hv and they said they don't get letters from hospital so didn't know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A BLOODY CRAP SYSTEM THAT IS. Now hv ringing me tomorrow and I feel like crap and crying constantly now. My mum was not happy at all and I know Kieran will not be happy.
> 
> Sorry gals

Aw I am really sorry Sleeping bubs. :hugs: What a freaking farce!! Set of bar stewards, how can they get something so important so wrong! 

Make sure you give them what for sweetie:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poppy666 said:


> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> NOW who's next?? :haha:

me me me me im next!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

shes is stunning awww makes me want baby here even more now:cloud9:


----------



## laurah8279

babyhopes2010 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> NOW who's next?? :haha:
> 
> me me me me im next!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> shes is stunning awww makes me want baby here even more now:cloud9:Click to expand...

Ha ha ha !! Glad you are feeling better Babyhopes! :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

laurah8279 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> NOW who's next?? :haha:
> 
> me me me me im next!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> shes is stunning awww makes me want baby here even more now:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha !! Glad you are feeling better Babyhopes! :haha:Click to expand...

still tired but in a lot better mood! Its a really strange time in my life,waiting at home for baby to arrive:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

sleeping bubs said:


> congrats Poppy she is gorgeous
> 
> Feeling a bit down been thinking that I should have been due next month all week. Then I got home after taking Mckenzie to sporty tots to find a letter addressed to Maiden name opened it and it was from Health Visitor saying the midwife has let them know that I am due 04/12/2011 and that she was coming for a home visit on 10th Nov!!!! WTF I had a miscarriage in June. Rang hv and she wasn't there and lady was aplogising and saying she would get her to ring back tomorrow. Rang doctors and on my notes said had miscarriage but mw and hv use diff system so she rang hv and they said they don't get letters from hospital so didn't know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A BLOODY CRAP SYSTEM THAT IS. Now hv ringing me tomorrow and I feel like crap and crying constantly now. My mum was not happy at all and I know Kieran will not be happy.
> 
> Sorry gals

awww thats really unfair :hugs: they should be far more careful.having a mc is bad enough without being reminded:hugs:

my due date was meant to be 10/9/11 and i got email on that day from some baby thing-saying congrats on ur due date :(


----------



## laurah8279

babyhopes2010 said:


> laurah8279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> NOW who's next?? :haha:
> 
> me me me me im next!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> shes is stunning awww makes me want baby here even more now:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha !! Glad you are feeling better Babyhopes! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> still tired but in a lot better mood! Its a really strange time in my life,waiting at home for baby to arrive:haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, I bet it is!! 

You will be tired, just take it easy honey and get other half to fuss over you and look after you.

Bet you can't wait for bambino to arrive! I am too excited! :happydance:

Serenity looked absolutely gorgeous, I cannot even imagine what my little Noah is going to look like, don't get to see many pics of baby boys on here with you all virtually being team :pink: :haha:

xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

its also really weird not knowing if i have a son or a daughter :wacko:


----------



## laurah8279

babyhopes2010 said:


> its also really weird not knowing if i have a son or a daughter :wacko:

Ooh, I didnt realise your bump was going to be a surprise! Thats even more exciting!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## laurah8279

babyhopes2010 said:


> sleeping bubs said:
> 
> 
> congrats Poppy she is gorgeous
> 
> Feeling a bit down been thinking that I should have been due next month all week. Then I got home after taking Mckenzie to sporty tots to find a letter addressed to Maiden name opened it and it was from Health Visitor saying the midwife has let them know that I am due 04/12/2011 and that she was coming for a home visit on 10th Nov!!!! WTF I had a miscarriage in June. Rang hv and she wasn't there and lady was aplogising and saying she would get her to ring back tomorrow. Rang doctors and on my notes said had miscarriage but mw and hv use diff system so she rang hv and they said they don't get letters from hospital so didn't know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A BLOODY CRAP SYSTEM THAT IS. Now hv ringing me tomorrow and I feel like crap and crying constantly now. My mum was not happy at all and I know Kieran will not be happy.
> 
> Sorry gals
> 
> awww thats really unfair :hugs: they should be far more careful.having a mc is bad enough without being reminded:hugs:
> 
> my due date was meant to be 10/9/11 and i got email on that day from some baby thing-saying congrats on ur due date :(Click to expand...

I would have been 37 weeks today if we hadnt have lost our first x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww so gorgeous!!!!!!!!! so proud of our Popsy!!! Its been a long journey, but you got there, and you got your wonderful pink bundle ... :cry: sorry, stoooopid soppy tink here is getting allllllllllll emotional :rofl: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

The first mc i had back in Oct 08 I got pg again in Dec 08 so I was pg again when the due date came around for first pg but this time I haven't fell pg so I think it has hit home a bit more esp with that stupid letter I should have been 36wks by now :-(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sleeping bubs, thats made me so angry, how can that happen? that's so disgusting! sending you massive hugs :hugs: x

Laura, gotcha on FB :) thanks for the add x

Babyhopes, get a wriggle on gal! :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

you are right tink it has been a long journey, pops has it sunk in that you have a DAUGHTER yet?:haha::cloud9::happydance:

SB how terrible, that is awful, so sorry hun :hugs:

BH your turn next, hmmm I'm guessing :blue: we need more boys!!:haha:

Laura thanks for the fb add:winkwink: xx

Just dropped the kids off at their Halloween disco, how stupid having it after Halloween :rofl: its like going to a Christmas party on New years day:haha: oh well I'm sure they will have fun.


----------



## phoebe

Popples xxx Serenity is scrumptious xxxxx:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Congratulations again sweety. can't believe ur home already xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

sleeping bubs said:


> congrats Poppy she is gorgeous
> 
> Feeling a bit down been thinking that I should have been due next month all week. Then I got home after taking Mckenzie to sporty tots to find a letter addressed to Maiden name opened it and it was from Health Visitor saying the midwife has let them know that I am due 04/12/2011 and that she was coming for a home visit on 10th Nov!!!! WTF I had a miscarriage in June. Rang hv and she wasn't there and lady was aplogising and saying she would get her to ring back tomorrow. Rang doctors and on my notes said had miscarriage but mw and hv use diff system so she rang hv and they said they don't get letters from hospital so didn't know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A BLOODY CRAP SYSTEM THAT IS. Now hv ringing me tomorrow and I feel like crap and crying constantly now. My mum was not happy at all and I know Kieran will not be happy.
> 
> Sorry gals

Never say sorry hun. That is absolutely dreadful treatment, I would put in a complaint if i were u. I went thru a very similar thing myself when i lost my first baby. Understandably u will be feeling very raw coming up to ur due date. All i can do is offer u some very big fat hugs. I so wished this had not happened to u, it broke my heart when it happened to me. So i know how u are feeling and i hate that thought. At times the NHS can get things so very wrong and not realise that they are dealing with people with feelings. Please take care of urself Bubs, we are always here for u. Hugs xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks gals I just couldn't believe it when I opened the letter I am dreading telling Kieran esp as some of the letters from hospital have gone missing from my notes anyway when we transferred docs!!!! 

Going to wait and see what the hv says tomorrow however I don't think I have ever meet her even though she is Mckenzie's hv


----------



## mothercabbage

*major congrats again poppy*..:happydance: as i said on FB she is amazingly gorgeously lovely!!! :awww: 

*laura*..im claire bella cammiss on FB if you want to add xxxxx

right...*babyhopes* lets have your baby soon!!! im getting all excited to see the new arrivals!! eeeeeeeek

congrats *damita* :yipee:

*china*...hows your :pink: bump? hope your well :flower:

*tink.*..:wave: hows lily today? hope she is better now :hugs: think i already said that earlier ...ah well...:dohh: 

*coral*...hows Kiera, she still unwell? :hugs: to her xxx

*babydream*....how is my likkle Bella niece doing? hope she is being a good girl and been kicking you all day!! :haha:xxxxx

asfm...just had tea, time to sort the kids and settle down for tv..:sleep: xxx


----------



## phoebe

whaddabout me dum dum:cry::cry::cry: :haha::haha::haha:xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

That is so shocking hun, i'd be so upset. How dare they do that to you. Different systems my ass, they should be more careful! :growlmad:

My due date was Jan 1st for my April loss, i hope i'm preg by then. I didn't work out the other 2 thankfully :(


----------



## poppy666

Its sinking it ive a little girl, but keep saying him/he :haha:

How will i know if i have an infection of some sort? Got really bad after pains but i can hardly walk with my stomach it hurts at the top of my bump where my ribs are and swollen.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> whaddabout me dum dum:cry::cry::cry: :haha::haha::haha:xxxxx

I wuff you Dum Dum :kiss::hugs::kiss: Don't mind our cabbage, she got a cabbage brain :rofl: :hugs: xxxx

Popsy, do you feel unwell? I had an infection after birth and it felt like flu without any nasal symptoms and heavy bleeding. It might just be where your muscles are strained from the pushing, and all out of sync now your bubba's outta the way. But how was your B.P in hospital? did they check your urine? Is this more of a chest pain? and do you have a headache? :hugs: < interrogation from Dr Tink :haha: x


----------



## puppycat

:awww: Tink


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: Hey PC :serenade: :haha: (you know how it goes :haha:) do you have them FRER's now? whats the plan bat man? :haha: x


----------



## puppycat

:rofl:

I do yes. BUT. I POAS earlier (3pm) and a BIG FAT NOOOO


----------



## puppycat

Oh and in my defence I had a friend here with slight pressure to POAS, I wasn't interested tbh, I may not use the other till Saturday, assuming I feel like it.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:( :hugs: for the BFN, but its only 9dpo, no biggie :) but still hugs :hugs: I would try hold off till Sat also if I have my sensible hat on x


----------



## puppycat

Meh I'm not bothered - Poppy had her baby which makes me :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> whaddabout me dum dum:cry::cry::cry: :haha::haha::haha:xxxxx
> 
> I wuff you Dum Dum :kiss::hugs::kiss: Don't mind our cabbage, she got a cabbage brain :rofl: :hugs: xxxx
> 
> Popsy, do you feel unwell? I had an infection after birth and it felt like flu without any nasal symptoms and heavy bleeding. It might just be where your muscles are strained from the pushing, and all out of sync now your bubba's outta the way. But how was your B.P in hospital? did they check your urine? Is this more of a chest pain? and do you have a headache? :hugs: < interrogation from Dr Tink :haha: xClick to expand...

I wuff u too Tinky :hugs::kiss::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Oh and just to add wooahhh woahh woahhh woahh woooooaaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## phoebe

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
For saturday Puppy xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

puppycat said:


> Oh and just to add wooahhh woahh woahhh woahh woooooaaaahhhhhhhhhhh

Tinkerbellxxx *LIKES* this :thumbup:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

phoebe said:


> Tinkerbellxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> whaddabout me dum dum:cry::cry::cry: :haha::haha::haha:xxxxx
> 
> I wuff you Dum Dum :kiss::hugs::kiss: Don't mind our cabbage, she got a cabbage brain :rofl: :hugs: xxxx
> 
> Popsy, do you feel unwell? I had an infection after birth and it felt like flu without any nasal symptoms and heavy bleeding. It might just be where your muscles are strained from the pushing, and all out of sync now your bubba's outta the way. But how was your B.P in hospital? did they check your urine? Is this more of a chest pain? and do you have a headache? :hugs: < interrogation from Dr Tink :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> I wuff u too Tinky :hugs::kiss::hugs:xxxxxClick to expand...

Tinkerbellxxx *LIKES* this also :thumbup:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Oooooooooooooooh :haha: Me thinks Tinky Winky needs some sleepy :sleep:


----------



## coral11680

Tinky Winky have you been on the old drinky poos? :rofl: :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Tink been onto mw she basically said really bad after pains and can be worse than labour, suggested bath and hot water bottle, so OH gone to buy one. I seem to be walking bent over because my stomach muscles are so sore but like you say maybe with the pushing?

Serenity wont drink much atm... she had 1oz at 6am and 1/2 oz at tea.. her tongue keeps going to roof of her mouth, just wish she drink more.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aw poppy shes lovely hun awww cute baby hope you next hun afm still full of it temps were high this morning x x x


----------



## coral11680

Pops :hug: hope you fell better soon. Is serenity busy sleeping? She will prob be a bit more alert tomorrow? :awww: xxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

OMG POPPY!!!!!!

GINORMOUS HUGS AND CONGRATS SWEETIE
ON YOUR BEAUTIFUL PRINCESS
SERENITY ROSE!!!!!!!​

I'm so flipping' happy for you lovely!!!! :happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:

As to other stuff...I'm totally exhausted girls. Dd2 fell down the stairs this morning. I was already away at work and dd1 called me frantic. Dd2 has a broken nose. :nope: it's not severe but we'll have to take her to have it looked at by a specialist after all the swelling goes away...some time next week. We spent most of the day at the ER so I'm just ready to go to bed. Love you all :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

coral11680 said:


> Tinky Winky have you been on the old drinky poos? :rofl: :haha:

:haha: na just sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeep deprived. To the MAX :thumbup: :sleep:

:wacko: NEEEEEEEEEEEEEED SLLLEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPP. going delirious :wacko:

Hows Keira hun?

Poppy, how you feeling now? those after pains are awful honey, I hope you start to feel more comfortable soon :hugs: Serenity feeding a little better yet? they are always really sleepy after the birth. Try not to worry too much, I'm sure she will pick up today x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning DD's zzzzzzzz 

Well I bet you got more sleep than me Pops, and you HAVE A NEWBORN :rofl: Lily was up every 30 mins, and fed like 5 times :rofl: I ended up getting up bout 3 and then going back to bed at 4 with yet another bottle of milk. Stepping up the solids today, and limiting her day sleep, she does sleep an awful lot during the day. FX it helps, I so need some rest. Poor little thing still snuffly, and teething. Her face is constantly covered in dribble n snot - lovely
Poppy, how are things this morning honey? She should be a little more awake today, I bet she wakes up ravenous! :haha: however if she doesn't, you will need to get her feeding more today and if she doesn't feed again, try little and often. Let us know how your getting on. Will the midwife be coming out to you today? x

PK, poor DD2!!!!!!!!! and poor you, I hate it when the kids hurt themselves, would rather I got hurt :cry: I really hope she feels better honey, ouchy! :hugs: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and get well soon Caz :hugs: x


----------



## laurah8279

Morning Ding Dongs! :hi:

Hope you are all well. :thumbup:

Only 7 more weeks left at work for me!! :happydance: Wish it was more like 7 days though! :haha:

xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: feeling little better today.although had broken sleep i was in bed for 11 1/2 hours :yipee: still tired tho :haha:

im getting impatient now and baby is not due for 10 days :shock:

hrmmmmmmmmmmm may have to try out some of these natural induction methods :haha:

im sure if i suggest it to my husband he will probably pass out with excitement :rofl: ;)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

babyhopes2010 said:


> hrmmmmmmmmmmm may have to try out some of these natural induction methods :haha:
> 
> im sure if i suggest it to my husband he will probably pass out with excitement :rofl: ;)

Get down to it BH :sex: with plenty of nipple action :thumbup::haha: x

:wave: Hey Laura!!!!!! your coming into the home straight honey!!!!!! Hows the PGP now? x


----------



## coral11680

morning DD's :hi:

Tink, you poor thing, you do need sleep, have you tried napping when Lily does? I know that its hard though because thats usually when u need to do other things! I sympathize with the snot and dribble me and Keira are covered in it:haha: she's still pretty bad, coughing, choking on phlegm and mucus :awww: she did sleep from 9-3.30 though then from 4.30-7.30 so I can't complain at least I got some rest. Thank god because I feel like poop also. 
I'm off to clean my dads in a min, can't wait!:haha: have to drop Keira with my mum first. I need the money though and my dad pays excellent rates! :rofl:

PK oh no poor dd2.:hugs: funny its her nose, my dd1 came home from her school disco with a red swollen nose. Apparently a boy threw a cupcake with hard sweets on it at her nose! nice! she already had a sore nose from a past injury and i was going to make her doc appointment to get it looked at as it has looked crooked ever since. I think she broke it back then a few months ago as it still it tender. Well even more now after last night:haha: Seriously though I hope your dd is ok that must be so painful poor thing:kiss::hugs:

Poppy hows baby Serenity, I need more pics:happydance: hope the pains have eased. Are you on any pain meds? xx

morning everyone else. Laura, BH, MC, Phoebe< hopes, china, SB, PC, caz, damita, everyone else:kiss::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I will try and sleep with her this afternoon, trying to keep her naps short today though so she sleeps better. I might go n get some medised myself :rofl: dose us both up and zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :rofl: - no seriously, I might give her a tiny bit tonight so she can breathe enough to take a good feed and sleep a little stretch at least. Oh I keep meaning to ask, where did you get Keira's dummy clip, I love it! :haha: NEED TO BUY DUMMY CLIP :rofl: xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

By the way, I apologize now for me talking like a lunatic, I'm so spaced out i am delirious :haha: x


----------



## laurah8279

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> hrmmmmmmmmmmm may have to try out some of these natural induction methods :haha:
> 
> im sure if i suggest it to my husband he will probably pass out with excitement :rofl: ;)
> 
> Get down to it BH :sex: with plenty of nipple action :thumbup::haha: x
> 
> :wave: Hey Laura!!!!!! your coming into the home straight honey!!!!!! Hows the PGP now? xClick to expand...

Hey Tink!!! :hi:

My hip is just the same really but the maternity belt I bought has been helping and I just have to not lay around when I get home from work and make sure I sit up straight always! :haha:

x


----------



## poppy666

Morning DD's :happydance:

Had a semi good sleep after none for days, Serenity was a bit up and down last night and only had 1oz around 3am, mw not too concerned just keep trying her over today.

After pains were dreadful yesterday, but got some Co codamol and they helping, hossy gave me some other meds but did nothing yesterday for the pain.

Im sooooooooooooooooooo glad its over the labour andcan sit back and wait for our other DDs to give birth :haha:

How is everything n everyone? Will do some more pic's when im bit more organised house is a mess not cleaned since Monday lol


----------



## laurah8279

Ha ha! Well done again Popps. :thumbup: Soundsl ike you are doing great. 

NOW the hard work begins though! :haha:

xx


----------



## phoebe

Good mornings lovelies xxxx :hi::hi::hi::howdy::howdy::howdy:

Aww Tinky sorry to hear about the lack of sleepage. The Flo-ster has done an about turn and waking up at all sorts of ungodly hours. Still giigling at the botty changes:haha::haha: What dummy does Lily have?? Florence uses the mam type and i got her clips from ebay. But i have seen them in asda's along with the tommee tippee clips too. Hths huggles xxxx:hugs::hugs:

Popples sorry to hear the after pains are giving u grief. How is ur beautiful DAUGHTER:cloud9: this morning?? Cant wait to see more piccies. And stuff the housework, relax and enjoy ur lil girl. The Pheebmeister has ordered u to:jo: xxxx:hugs::hugs:

Corally sorry to hear about the covered in snot situ:wacko: Hope Keira is feeling better today hunny. Hope ur ok and not coming down with this bug xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Bugger it posted before one had finished:dohh::growlmad::dohh: The Dum Dum lives:haha::haha:

Hi Laura, thanks for the add on faceache. Hope these last 7 weeks fly past for u. Hope u and bumpkins are well xxxx:hugs::hugs:

PK Sorry to hear about DD ouchies poor thing, i hope she gets back on the mend asap. How are u doing atm? Hope ur well hunny xxxx:hugs::hugs:

Babyhopes on the home straight now woohoo:happydance::happydance: Get trying all the home induction methods and eat loads of pineapple and spicy foods. Make the most of ur last few days left and get as much rest as u can hun. because believe me, when u get to hosp sleep/rest flies right out of the window:wacko::haha: Dont think i slept for the 6 days i was in, then wham u have a beautiful lil :baby: who will decide when u can sleep next:haha:. good luck lovely cant wait to see what flavour u have baked xxxx:hugs::hugs:

Doh i have forgotten everything now:dohh::dohh: will have a checkeroo and get back to u But hope everyone is well today xxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Get well soon Caz. hope u feel betterer soon hunny xxxx:hugs::hugs:

Morning China i see u down there :haha::hi::hi: How are u today gorgeous girl?? And talking of gorgeous girls , how is :baby: doing today? xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

Just lurking, 

Poppy, glad the pains are easing up for you. Don't worry, I bet Serenity will start eating today...she is so pretty:hugs:

PK, sorry about DD2, praying for healing over her :hugs:

Tink, yes you need sleep:haha: but it will get bet better:hugs:

Coral, hope Keira gets too feeling better :hugs:

Hiya:hi:Phoebe,Regal,Caz,Damita,SB,BD,BH,Laura,Skweek,Puppy,Jenny,MC and all the DD's :hugs:

I will be lurking for a while not really in the mood for talking. We received some bad news this week, my FIL has a tumor in his heart and has to have open heart surgery. This is the same one who had a mild stroke a few weeks ago. Its been really tough on my husband, with all the other family drama going on. I love you all and talk you soon. :hugs: China


----------



## puppycat

So sorry China :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Darn it i did it again:haha::haha::haha: 
Morning Puppycat, Damita, Lupine, Regal, MommyV, BabyD, LadyB, Hopes and anyone else my poor little brain might have forgotten. Hope all is well with u lovely ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

So sorry to hear ur news China xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Damita

so sorry China :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

Sorry China :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## laurah8279

Check out 29 week bump on avatar x


----------



## puppycat

Seriously bad crampy aches today. Hot, headache, stuffy nose, feel like i got a cold coming actually.


----------



## puppycat

You're so neat Laura :flower:


----------



## phoebe

nice bumpage Laura :thumbup::flower:


----------



## phoebe

puppycat said:


> Seriously bad crampy aches today. Hot, headache, stuffy nose, feel like i got a cold coming actually.

Fxd it could be something else PC, did i recall u saying u were 9dpo yesterday?:shrug::winkwink:


----------



## puppycat

Yeh hun, 10dpo today x


----------



## babyhopes2010

nice bumpy"! i wont get mine out its all over the place :rofl:


:hugs: china :( xx


----------



## laurah8279

I want to find a reasonably priced lime green cot bumper or cot sheets, any ideas? 

Cannot seem to find any!! 

Just realised, I am no longer an eggplant! Woop woop!! :haha:

xx


----------



## puppycat

COT BUMPER

LIME SET

LIME/COW PRINT

BIT FANCY!

OVERSEAS THOUGH


----------



## puppycat

CUTE!!!


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> COT BUMPER
> 
> LIME SET
> 
> LIME/COW PRINT
> 
> BIT FANCY!
> 
> OVERSEAS THOUGH

Wow! Thanks PC!! Love the first two!! :thumbup:

You are a legend x


----------



## coral11680

just a quick quick flying visit, I havent been able to put Keira down much today bless her :awww:

China sorry for the terrible news, my thought and prayers are with you and your family :( :hug:

Tink I love the dummy clip its beautiful. I got it from ebay from a seller letscliptogether, they have a website too, they are handmade in Ireland x
https://www.letscliptogether.com/

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs: to all x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks Coral, i'll might have to get one ... :rofl: just maybe :rofl: massive huggles for Keira :hugs: Poor little lamb ... :cry: :awww: x

China, thats such awful news, I'll be getting on the prayer for you guys. Sending massive huggles, can understand why you aren't feeling up to chatting, but always here with my listening ear :hugs: x

Laura, loving the bump, you have such a perfect round bump! x

:wave: to everyone else, busy busy busy as usual zzzzzzzzzz xxxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

did urine dip test, dark purple for leukocytes :cry: my back is KILLING me and it's frickin Friday night. I want to curl up and die :cry:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

What's your doc doing about these infections PC? its not good enough that your constantly suffering :hugs: x


----------



## puppycat

I finished a course of antibiotics last week which subsequently gave me thrush :growlmad: - I did an FMU sample (MSU??) which I handed in Monday morning, no results yet. I am waiting on a kidney and bladder u/s but don't know how long that'll take plus she wants me to do a fasting glucose blood test ?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh ok, well FX they get sorted soon. There's a link with diabetes and kidney infection, so It looks like she's covering all bases. Glad they send off the urine, that way you will be put on the correct antibiotic depending on what it grows. I really hope you get some relief soon hun, not nice :hugs: x

Oooooh Coral, I'm loving the clips! I'm gonna be sensible and hold off buying till I check my bank balance Monday :haha: x


----------



## puppycat

I don't understand why they can't just prick my finger? Lol. Why do I have to give blood? I'm useless with blood!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: they could do that, but docs never take the easy option :rofl: no seriously, a random prick test wouldn't tell them much, even moderate diabetics might get a normal reading randomly right? Is it the blood or fear of needles? you know you can buy emla cream if its fear, it numbs the area :) x


----------



## puppycat

I'm a freak of nature - I 'feel' the blood draining out of me - seriously. I only need to have one vial taken and I pass out. Not cool :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

puppycat said:


> I'm a freak of nature - I 'feel' the blood draining out of me - seriously. I only need to have one vial taken and I pass out. Not cool :dohh:

We all have our weeknesses PC, mines eyes, I don't do eyes :haha: I passed out watching and eye operation :rofl: needless to say the surgeon didn't ask me in again :rofl: have you tried doing a finger prick before? I take it your urine has no glucose in it? x


----------



## puppycat

No my urine is clean for glucose :thumbup:

I had my blood tested last year about this time and it was 4.7 after eating so normal :)


----------



## mothercabbage

phoebe said:


> whaddabout me dum dum:cry::cry::cry: :haha::haha::haha:xxxxx

:cry::cry::dohh:

sorry dum dum...how is my future daughter in law :haha: hope you girlies are well...:hugs::hugs::kiss: xxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

ok lets see what i recall...

*pk*..hope dd is ok, hows her nose today:hugs:

*china*...:hugs: and more hugssssssssss :kiss: xx

*poppy.*......hows serenity today? more pics pleaseeeeeeeeee :haha: and :hugs: for the after pains...mine were bad with rhys too...:kiss: 

*babydream*...:hugs::flower: xxx <3 xxx

*tink*...delerious.com=:rofl: i love sleep deprived talk...i talk shiz when im tired! :haha:

*coral*...:hugs:.

..ermmmmmm...thats it heads blank, 1 handed typing going on here...catch up laters xxxxxx


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, Hope you have all had a good start the the guy fawkes week end!!! 

I havent had time to read all I have missed but see a huge congrats needs to go out to Poppy!!! Serenity is absolutely gorgeous!!! 

AFM - I saw my doctor yesterday afternoon and she referred me to the gynae!! YAY!!! Have booked my appoinment for Dec 9th!! so not too long to wait to see them now! Just need to make sure we get OH's SA results before I go to that appoinment. 

Hopefully catch up with you all soon


----------



## coral11680

Morning girls :hi:

Feeling pretty crappy, no wonder Keira is miserable, this virus is no fun and she has it much worse than me :(

Tink, I know they are beautiful aren't they. I'm sure my one wont be my last, I love so many colours and styles on there!:haha:

PC :hug: hope they figure out whats going on with her bladder x

hi skweek, good luck with the gynae :hugs: and :dust:

hey MC, how are things your end?:hugs:

Pops need more pics of goregeous Serenity:thumbup: xx


----------



## Damita

:wave: afternoon ladies - not much happening here just awaiting AF which is next Thursday/Friday won't test until I am late - no symptoms whats so ever this month..


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Damita and dont need to have any symtoms i didnt :dust::dust:

Coral hope you and keira get well soon sweetie :hugs:

PC cardy is gorgeous :0)


skweek35 9th Dec is no time at all then get the ball rolling withtests lovely x


Hows everyone? been out all day visting wade and introducing his sister, he wasnt expecting it :haha: I had to put her name down on the visitors list monday before she was even born just incase she arrived before today lol


----------



## poppy666

Forgot few pic's
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0140.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0142.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0144-1-1.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 9









IMAG0146.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## puppycat

She's so lush Pops xx


----------



## coral11680

Poppy she's so adorable and perfect :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: What does Korben think of her? Does he understand she's here forever:haha: ahhhh so happy you were able to have a little sister for him to play with and grow up with :happydance::happydance: now I want to see all the pink pink pink!!!!
How is Wade coping? :hugs: xxx

PC yes you are so clever the cardi you made for poppy is gorgeous!

hey all in ding dong land :hi:

afm, I'm not feeling too bad today, a bit croaky but not too bad. Keira is still full of cold, blowing snot bubbles every 30 seconds:cry: and woke up in a couple of coughing fits in the night. Hopefully its on its way out soon. She doesn't have a temp anymore so thats good. xxx


----------



## puppycat

Thanks hun :) 

Glad you're on the mend. We all have colds here today :(


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all

I am really naughty brought some more cloth nappies for Mckenzie and the future baby when he/she comes along lol They were a bargain from Little lambs I did confess to oh before buying them lol But I am going to sell the ones which don't fit Mckenzie!! But I think the ones I brought in size 1 may fit Mckenzie anyway as they say up to 20lb and Mckenzie isn't quite there yet oh well lol

Anyway hope u are ok?

Mckenzie has still got a horrible cough mucus and chesty but doc said his chest it clear which is good but poor little boy can't sleep without coughing thus he is in his pushchair sitting up but still coughing away.


----------



## Damita

aww Poppy she is so cute!


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon DDs :flower:

SB hope Mckenzie gets better soon, seems a lot of cold n bugs going around now :hugs:

Just waiting for OH to get back from park so can do a bit of shopping cupboards are totally bare. Serenity still being fussy not drinking more than an oz here and there, but she's only lost 4oz in weight MW said probably still mucus but she'll pick up so not worried. After pains getting lot better so im more mobile today :happydance::happydance:

Hows everyone?


----------



## laurah8279

Hey girls :hi:

Pops she is B E A U tiful!! :kiss:

good luck with gynae SK :thumbup:

PC, hope you are feeling better hun :hugs:

hey all other ding dongs :wave:

Went to a bonfire last night at Robs friends house. i call it a house but its more like a mansion with acres & acres of land! the fire was in the middle of a huge farmers field so was fecking freezing!! :haha: We stayed a couple of hours to play with some sparklers and watch the fireworks then went home and picked up :pizza: on the way. Was in bed for around 10 shattered!! 

i seriously have zero energy :cry: i have enquired into some aqua natal classes though which last 6 weeks starting from 17th nov so hopefully doing that and my 20-25 min walk to catch my lift home from work everyday will make sure i get some exercise.

my at home yoga is beginning to become a struggle too. it just seems to make me ache too much afterwards now so only doing it once a week.

xx


----------



## skweek35

So sorry to hear that news China!! Send big hugs and prayers to you and your family!!


----------



## skweek35

Hi all, 

SB - hope Mckenzie is feeling better soon! big hugs!! 

Poppy - She looks velvety soft!! she is gorgeous!!! Well done again!! 

Laura - your bump looks lovely!!! 

to all the other DD's - hope you are all well!! 

AFM - not well today - cant seem to keep any food down! I think its a stomach bug I picked up somewhere! At least I should have a good weight loss this week!! teehee!!


----------



## China girl

:hi:ladies,

Thank you all for the love & prayers:hugs:

Poppy, your daughter is just gorgous!!

Sending healing prayers to Puppy,Keira,Lily and Mckenzie:hugs:

To the rest of the ladies:hugs:&:kiss:


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww poppy,she so cute :kiss:


----------



## babydream

hey DDs!

Sorry haven't posted for a few days but i've been lurking.

CG, i'm so sorry to hear your news hunni i'm thinking of you and your family xx

Poppy, Serenity is gorgeous, don't worry i'm sure she'll start eating soon. How is Korben with the fact he's got a new little person in the house? And yes, how is Wade taking it? Can you take Serenity to see him? xx

Coral i'm sorry you and Keira are not well, hope you get better soon xx

Tink, hope you managed to catch up on some sleep hunni and hope all ok xx

PC, how is your thrush? I'm glad they doing the other tests for you xx

Laura, cute bump, sorry you're feeling very tired xx

PK, hope you ok hunni and hope lo is better after the fall xx

MC, what's up sweetie? All ok? xx

BH it's nearly your time hunni, exciting xx

hey Phoebe, hope all ok lovely xx

Damita well done with the phone interview and fx AF is not showing this week xx

Oh god! Who else???

Hi to all other DDs, sorry to miss you, hope all okay xx

Not much around here, except...We went to Kiddicare today it was fun! I felt that weird heavy feeling in my lower tummy today again, it hurt when i stood up and walked. Not sure if it was a stretchy feeling? I've bought a bellyband today hopefully it'll help and my friend is giving me one of those belts from physio. Oooohhhh...I found fleas in my indoor cats!!! FFS!! Tink i know you had to deal with fleas not long ago, what's the best and quickest way???? Please???????? Dh and i are sitting here itching lol I need to buy something tomorrow for them. Not happy!!!! 

But!!!!!!!!!!! It's my V-day!!!!!! Yaaaaaaay Here's my 24wk bump!!!
 



Attached Files:







24wks.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## puppycat

Woooo happy V day BD :happydance:

Thrush all gone thanks hun. Now just heavy cold and another UTI to deal with lol x


----------



## poppy666

BD that bump is too cute and your not looking much bigger YET :haha: sounds like stretching pain sweetie.... Happy V-Day. flea's arghhhhhhh buy some flea bombs they fab :thumbup:

Wade is doing good keeping his head down, took Serenity yesterday as a surprise he loved it, had to book her for the visit on the 1st once my waters had gone knowing she be born before the 5th when we was visiting.

Korben was a bit hard work first day i came home from hossy and we have the odd moment from him, but give him a lot of attention so he not feeling left out. He keeps calling her Seren :awww: he gets involved getting her bouncer, nappies etc n kisses her 'bless' but keeps trying to pinch her bottle n dummy all the time.


----------



## mothercabbage

babydream said:


> hey DDs!
> 
> Sorry haven't posted for a few days but i've been lurking.
> 
> CG, i'm so sorry to hear your news hunni i'm thinking of you and your family xx
> 
> Poppy, Serenity is gorgeous, don't worry i'm sure she'll start eating soon. How is Korben with the fact he's got a new little person in the house? And yes, how is Wade taking it? Can you take Serenity to see him? xx
> 
> Coral i'm sorry you and Keira are not well, hope you get better soon xx
> 
> Tink, hope you managed to catch up on some sleep hunni and hope all ok xx
> 
> PC, how is your thrush? I'm glad they doing the other tests for you xx
> 
> Laura, cute bump, sorry you're feeling very tired xx
> 
> PK, hope you ok hunni and hope lo is better after the fall xx
> 
> MC, what's up sweetie? All ok? xx
> 
> BH it's nearly your time hunni, exciting xx
> 
> hey Phoebe, hope all ok lovely xx
> 
> Damita well done with the phone interview and fx AF is not showing this week xx
> 
> Oh god! Who else???
> 
> Hi to all other DDs, sorry to miss you, hope all okay xx
> 
> Not much around here, except...We went to Kiddicare today it was fun! I felt that weird heavy feeling in my lower tummy today again, it hurt when i stood up and walked. Not sure if it was a stretchy feeling? I've bought a bellyband today hopefully it'll help and my friend is giving me one of those belts from physio. Oooohhhh...I found fleas in my indoor cats!!! FFS!! Tink i know you had to deal with fleas not long ago, what's the best and quickest way???? Please???????? Dh and i are sitting here itching lol I need to buy something tomorrow for them. Not happy!!!!
> 
> But!!!!!!!!!!! It's my V-day!!!!!! Yaaaaaaay Here's my 24wk bump!!!

all is fine here, i just love your bump, it made me emotional seeing your vday bump pic this morning, i know how TTCing was a hard emotional time, im glad i shared it with you and now i see that bella bump growing every week i cant help but cry happy tears!! i love you and that baby heaps!!! <3 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy, im loving all the pics of Seren:haha: i love Korbens nickname for her! :awww: i bet it was emotional when Wade met his lil sis! are you writing a birth story? i need details now ive seen her gorgeous little face :kiss: xxx

hope the DD :baby:'s get well soon!! xxx


----------



## puppycat

Seren is welsh for star, i think that's apt :)

Drs booked for 2pm.

Cabbage you getting all emotional on us? Bless x


----------



## mothercabbage

yea lol :dohh:

hope docs get you sorted :flower: you still not good? xxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

39 weeks OMG :shock: :wohoo:


----------



## mothercabbage

ooooooooooo babyhopes :yipee: almost time!! any early signs?

:coffee: time!


----------



## babyhopes2010

mothercabbage said:


> ooooooooooo babyhopes :yipee: almost time!! any early signs?
> 
> :coffee: time!

no signs :(


----------



## babydream

Bloody hell MC!! Have you ever eaten porridge with tears in it??? I just did!! I love you too hunni I wish we were closer to each other :( maybe I should visit before the snow comes down xxxxxx

PC good luck with docs hunni I can't believe you have another uti! What the hell is going on??? And the cold?? Blimey you had it bad lately sorry hope all get better xx

Poppy Im so glad you were able to visit wade with his little sis. How did he take it?? Seren?? Haha cute! Love it! Hope she's eating better xx

Babyhopes fx it won't be long hunni cant wait to see what flavour you've been cooking xx have some good rough sex long walks and do all the things you should xxxx

Hope all other ding dongs are ok xxxx

I slept last night like someone who had a hit on the head! Finally! I really needed it. Today's task is flea treating. Bugger!!


----------



## puppycat

Yep still feeling crappy. Uti digging its claws in and causing backache, tummy cramps, frequent urination. Cold causing sore throat, stuffy nose, tired, coughing.

It's all go here!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm still full of a cold and i am 8dpo woopp


----------



## laurah8279

Hey girls! :hi:

Babyd, your bump is coming along nicely now :thumbup:

Poppy, loving the pics of your gawjus little princess :kiss:

Happy 39 weeks Babyhopes!! 

Sorry there are a few of you suffering with colds etc atm. Sending get well dust your way! lol

:dust::dust:

Asfm, just signed up to Aqua Natal classes!:happydance: Starting them a week on Thurs. its a 6 week course, can't wait! 

xx


----------



## skweek35

:wave: all DD's 
BD - your bump is gorgeous!! 
PC and Caz&Bob - :hugs: hope you're feeling better soon 
It seems like we have all been hit with something or another! 
Not had a good start to the week! woke up with a headache from hell. After having breakfast the nausea hit again!!! luckily today I've managed to keep food down (touch wood) Stomach is still really sore though. Hope that eases soon!! 
So on the whole I am glad I took a day off work - time for me to catch up a few bits and bobs.


----------



## coral11680

hi ladies :hi:

Babyd:happydance: for vday, thats a great acheivement and makes it even closer to the finish line! Lovely bump also, you are carrying very well:hugs:

SKweek hope your feel better soon, stomach bugs are rotten :hug:

PC hope you cold and uti pack there bags soon:hugs:

China :hi: hunnie thinking of you:hugs:

Laura, lovely bump and exciting news signing up for aqua natal classes, sounds fun! x

MC thanks for stalking me on faceache:haha: how is little Rhys? Anymore piccy's?:haha::hugs: x

BH hopefully not long til your bundle of joy makes an appearance!:happydance:

Poppy, hows things? Are you getting used to having a toddler and newborn yet? Hows the new place? x

Tink, how's Lilyanne? is she still full of a cold.:awww: :hugs: Keira is and a bac cough on top now! Hoping this is the last cold of the season for her. Maybe wishful thinking but its been a really nasty one! x
Chloe has a doc appointment as her ears are hurting and she had a fever for a couple of days too.

Hi all over ding dongs :hi: :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss: xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Well Dr was lovely, back on anti depressants and have to go back in 2 weeks for check up, got my counsellor Weds too tho so hopefully it helps.

Given me Amoxicillin, a week supply, tested wee and said trace of blood and leukocytes as usual. kidney scan should be in the next few weeks, won't take long.

She seemed confused by me, apparently wee results all clear although i've no idea what they were looking for to be 'clear'.

The thing that upset me most is my nan pointed out how 'lucky' i was that i didn't have my Christmas baby from last year. How would i cope with 2 she asked. I must admit i did snap and say "yes, you're right, i should be grateful to have miscarried, i should be thankful i lost my 3 babies. Thanks for reminding me"

Did a test, bfn, AF due tomorrow. Another failed cycle.


----------



## skweek35

PC - I so feel for you!! 
yes that might be the silver lining on this cloud - but it doesnt make it any easier having miscarried!! 
I hope those meds kick in soon and help make you feel better!! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

:hugs:to my puppy:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

PC How you feeling now sweetie, UTIs not nice wish they'd sort you out :hugs:

Happy 39 weeks Babyhopes come on baby :happydance::happydance:

Laura yahhh for aqua classes never done anything like that let us know how they go.

CG and MommyV how you getting on? MommyV not long for you either :happydance:

Tink and Coral hows Lilyanne and Keira doing with their colds? My sisters house is full of it ive not been able to visit yet till they all well. everyone is ill with this bug.

skweek35 how you feeling today?

Caz fx'd when you testing? :dust::dust:

BD hows the flea situation?

afm nothing waiting for mw to come do serenitys heal prick, she got weighed yesterday and was 6lb 10oz so not lost much weight. She taking 1-2 oz now every 2hrs so getting better with feeds even tho during the night every 2hrs is tiring, plus korben wakes up so having to settle him to... bloody nightmare :haha:

My boobs are like bricks atm and MASSIVE :haha: OH been warned to stay well away from them, hope they dont take long for milk to go back :growlmad:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm will be testing next week if no :af: 9dpo today x x


----------



## laurah8279

:hugs: PC

Will keep you posted on how I get on next Thurs at Aqua natal class, cant wait to get some proper exercise done and meet other mums to be!! :happydance:

Serenity sounds like she is doing well Popps. My sis was telling me the other day about the heel prick thing, sounds bl00dy awful for the little buggers! 

Sorry Keira and Lily are both ill Coral and Tink. Sending get well dust to your little princesses

:dust::dust::dust:

Hope all you other Ding Dongs are well

xx


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Laura and Pops, AF arrived at lunchtime today so another cycle done.

Caz :dust: Good luck hun

UTI mixed with AF cramps - fun! I have antibiotics so just keep taking those and hope. Not using my mooncup incase that's making things worse. We'll see. Taking cranberry tabs too :)


----------



## Hopes314

twice now i have made long posts and then lost them this past week grr.

poppy i dont think i even got to say congrats on serenity. so congratulations! she is beautiful i hope you are enjoying her :) sorry your boobs are full and sore. mine get heavy and sore and leaky after just a few hours of no feeding, i cant imagine what its like to wait for it to go on its own yikes. i dread the day i have to experience that lol.

tink i dunno if i got to tell you yet but oh and i loved the tea and now we want to buy tea lol! im afraid to drink it much though because of caffeine and breastfeeding ugh. how are you and lily? :hugs:

pc :hugs: sorry you are feeling so yucky with the utis and all, and sorry af got you. your day is coming i just know it! hopefully they get the utis sorted out though that is awful. Ive had a few in my life and its the most uncomfortable experience. and thanks for the recipe, i gotta pick up some things to make it.. the fruits mostly. theyre dried fruits right? i dont even know what that one thing is :dohh: im not much of a cook but im gonna go for it lol. i need to learn recipes and learn how to make food lol, poor oh eats hot dogs and canned soups half the time because i dont cook lol.

not much going on here, enjoying mila:cloud9: OH and i are going to go see twilight when it comes out in like a week and a half, and she will be left with my MIL. the most stressful thing about this is feeding. i have some milk frozen in the fridge and we use formula if we dont have stored milk adn we gotta go somewhere and feed her on the go. the problem is bottles ugh. she hates them so we bought medium flow nipples and it helped, she gets super frustrated when the milk doesnt come out well lol. anyway, still a struggle and when she finally gets the hang of the bottle that day, she gets weird when i try to breastfeed her later on. its like she will just open her mouth and not latch and start to get pissed. i think it mixes her up because the bottles resemble a boob but require a different mechanism to get the food out, so switching back and forth is confusing to her. i really hate using bottles because of this, but im not going to take out my boob in a grocery store to feed her, ya know? and if we didnt use bottles i could never get away from her to have dates with OH, which we really need. Anyway do you think I could get her one of those sippys with the soft silicone spout and try that? I was thinking it might be better because it does not resemble a boob and maybe wouldnt make her confused about breastfeeding? Or I guess it might make her even more confused. I guess if I'm breastfeeding, feeding her any other way is risking confusion huh. What do you guys think about trying one of those silicone sippys? I know most of them say 4+ months or even 6+ months and mila isnt even 3 months.. is there any harm? do you think it will make her be even more confused about breastfeeding?


----------



## puppycat

Hey Hopes

Which one do you not know, you can replace sultanas with any type of fruit hun x


----------



## babydream

Aaahhh girls, I'm in so much pain!!! Pubic bone? Pelvic bone? Right above my fanny. It hurts the most when I want to get up and walk. What the hell is it? SPD??? xx


----------



## poppy666

Sounds like SPD does it feel like your bones rubbing togethor when you walk and hurt when trying to raise a leg ie into bath, out of bed n walking? I had it really bad with korben and from 30ish weeks with serenity.

Thanks Hopes :) Im not sure regarding bottles n breast feeding sweetie.. Tink, Coral etc will know :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Sounds like it hun, not nice, take it easy sweetie, small steps xx


----------



## Hopes314

puppycat said:


> Hey Hopes
> 
> Which one do you not know, you can replace sultanas with any type of fruit hun x

sultanas..i dont know what they are lol!


----------



## Hopes314

laura love the bump! and aqua natal classes sound like so much fun! i lovedddd swimming when i was pregnant, wish i could have gone more really. let us know how it goes!
:
sorry to hear so many of you are sick and have sick babies :( im so scared for mila to get sick. she and i stay in though so i think that lowers the odds.. i hope! but i just know shes gonna catch something during this yucky cold and flu season. hope you guys and your lo's are starting to feel better :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes i think its good for babies/children to catch the odd cold helps build their immune system up so try not to worry too much. Sultanas arelike dried raisins.


----------



## Hopes314

aww poppy love the new avatar! are you loving putting pink girly stuff on her!? quite a change i bet lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

very tired been up most night with some random contractions,nothing regular,im off to hosp this morning for a scan and consultant appt so hopefully i will get told something different.


----------



## puppycat

Good luck hun, sounds promising!!


----------



## laurah8279

babydream said:


> Aaahhh girls, I'm in so much pain!!! Pubic bone? Pelvic bone? Right above my fanny. It hurts the most when I want to get up and walk. What the hell is it? SPD??? xx

Sounds like SPD hun. :hugs:

You might have an inflamed pelvic joint like me only yours is inflamed at the front whereas mine is the one on the left at the back, Best thing to do is sit upstraight and not slouch, even at home when watching tv! Get an ice pack on it (but wrap in a towel first) and try flexing the bottom of your stomach muscles (put your fingers under your bump then try to slightly pull the muscles in at the bottom of your tummy) this will strengthen the muscles and hopefully ease the pain a little too. 

Just try and rest up as much as you can. It will go off in a few weeks then probably come back again with a vengeance (thats what has happened to me!) I am having to wear my maternity belt everyday now and put an ice pack on my hip every night and prop myself up with two pillows so I am sat straight and not slouching!! 

Get in for some pregnancy physio hun as soon as you can, they will show you how to the exercise and give you more ideas on how to ease the pain 

xx


----------



## laurah8279

Sounds promising Babyhopes!! :happydance:

I have caught a flipping cold now!!! :grr:

Its just started so all I have is a fuzzy head and a sore throat so far but I can see it coming...been sucking on Halls Soothers but going to buy some lemons after work and drink lots of hot water with honey and lemon in it to ease my throat and try to find some eucalyptus oil to sniff on to clear my head as well as taking paracetamols. 

I HATE colds!!! :cry:

xx


----------



## China girl

Good luck BabyHopes!!!!:hugs:


----------



## China girl

:hugs:BabyD:hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies :hi:

Still full of colds in my house! aacchhooooo!
I got Keira weighed today as she will be 4 months on Saturday! She weighs 15lbs 1oz now! the little chunk:haha:

Poppy, hows things with the new baby :awww: is she drinking more than an oz at a time yet? Have you settled into the new place now? x

Babyd sounds painful. I didn't realise how common SPD is there seems to be quite a few preggo ladies on here with it. Hope you get some relief soon:hugs:

Hopes, have you tried breastflow bottles? I have read good things about them while breasfeeding.

PC sorry af got you:hugs:

Have to run Keira is crying. Hi all other ding dongs :hi: I'll try to get on later xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Just thought id update.

Went to hospital this morning for scan,baby still measuring VERY BIG! but i knew that.
fluids are up to 23 now:shock: consultant dont want to induce of anything:hissy:
she just looked at the scan measurements and looked at me 'your having a BIG one'
ok thanks i freking know :grr:! so it was basically a waste of time!

got to go for blood test there in morning to test for GD altho i havent got it iv been tested that many times :hissy:

and have booked ANOTHER scan for next weds(16th) ill be 40+2 they are doing a stretch and sweep then.

i then decided to walk up and down lincoln city to see if baby would budge! i felt that much pressure between my legs i had sharp pains had to sit down cos i really thought waters will burst :haha:]

anyway im home after all the drama :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

Aw, Babyhopes!! 

So, checklist for tonight for you:


Vindaloo for dinner followed by Pineapple for dessert
Looooonnnng walk after dinner
Watch a sad film whilst bouncing on a gym ball (apparently having a good cry cam bring on labour!)
Nookie session with other half
A nice cup of raspberry leaf tea in bed

That should get :baby: shifting!! :haha:

xx


----------



## poppy666

Babyhopes SEX get to it :haha:

Coral that cold everyone getting preventing me going visiting anyone lol. huge hugs its not nice :hugs::hugs:

Serenity still 1oz occassional 2oz if im lucky, bit of a nightmare always making and sterilising bottles even had to buy more small Advent and they expensive grrrr.


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all 

Poppy Mckenzie was on hardly anything in the first couple of weeks when i was discharged form hosp he was having 40mls every 4hrs and that took a long time and that was when he was a week old. As long as she is gaining/maintaining weight she will be fine.


----------



## poppy666

Thanks SB :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey DD's in agony here with a really awful tooth abcess :cry: try and post later when pain killers have just kicked in x


----------



## poppy666

Worse pain ever Tink you got antibiotics sweetie? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hey girls,

How are you all?? Not so good i see. Coral and Laura sorry you have a bad cold and Tink about your tooth. Damn it, we having bad times lately. 

Poppy hope Serenity is ok, she should be drinking a bit more soon, bless xx 

China hope things are okay hunni, been thinking of you xxxx

Laura, that was great help thank you. I was at the surgery two weeks ago when doc referred me to 'urgent' physio but still no appointment letter. Not sure how long it'll be, can't wait. My friend is giving me a maternity belt dh is picking it up for me tonight, hope that'll help. Unfortunately, my Sciatica came back today too so i was in agony and had to take co-codamol. xxx

Hello everyone else, hope all okay. I'll try to get back later i'm just feeling very tired xxxxx


----------



## China girl

babydream said:


> China hope things are okay hunni, been thinking of you xxxx


I'm good BabyD. Talked to MIL tonight and my FIL has to in for a procedure on Tuesday to check for any blockage or plaque build up in his valves to his heart. Once they get those test back they will schedule his surgery. They believe that this tumor is what caused his mild stroke last month. We are all in good spirits, just keep praying.

Love you all :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: just stalking...

babyhopes...did they say how much the baby weighs?? FXd your S&S works :flower: not long now :happydance:

tink..:hugs: for the tooth ache xx

coral...:wave: i like a good stalk :haha:

poppy...how is Serenity today? she feeding well now? and hows the BB's? i hated that bit after delivery..ouchy!! xxx

babydream... :kiss: xx

off for a :coffee: my sis was supposed to show this morn at 745 but never did...wondering where she got to? gonna give her half an hour n ring, i know her OH drives like a twat!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

China girl said:


> babydream said:
> 
> 
> China hope things are okay hunni, been thinking of you xxxx
> 
> 
> I'm good BabyD. Talked to MIL tonight and my FIL has to in for a procedure on Tuesday to check for any blockage or plaque build up in his valves to his heart. Once they get those test back they will schedule his surgery. They believe that this tumor is what caused his mild stroke last month. We are all in good spirits, just keep praying.
> 
> Love you all :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: and prayers coming at ya :flower: :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

the said they reckon baby will be 10lber as falling just above the line the whole time.

above the 100th percentile :wacko:

s&s isnt until weds.had another blood test today for GD which i know i havent got.

having a few twinges today and really feel like nesting,so i hope its a sign x


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Prayers and hugs CG :hugs::hugs:

Babyhopes ive never got the nesting was always bloody too drained no energy lol, wont be long sweetie :kiss:

MC hope your sis ok. hows Connor and Rhys? Korben cutting some teeth and being a little bugger atm dont know if its cos of Serenity being here but trying to give him loads of attention n he still being hard work :shrug:

Serenity still messing during the day with no routine 1oz here and there, but the night time feed she has 2oz before i go bed then wakes 3hrs later for another 2oz sleeps again for 3hrs, then she's back to 1oz randomly during the day :dohh:

1 week old today :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!

Sorry i ain't been around much, i've been so busy with work :-( im so tired and can't wait for time off, after tomorrow i am off for 12 days  me and dh gonna use this time to put the finishing touches to the nursey (minus putting the cot bedding on) then i will get some pics up.

My sil is having her section today  she is having a wee boy, looking forward to meeting my new nephew too on my days off!

Anyway hope everyone is well including baby DD's, hugs and love for you all x x x

P.S im in double digits :-0


----------



## babyhopes2010

ok so iv been cleaning for hours.iv suddenly got lots of energy altho LO is quiet.


----------



## Hopes314

babyhopes go for a niceee walk. when OH and i decided it was the last straw, he and i took a long walk that evening, got up at 5am and took an even longer walk (like more than 2 hours lol) and then he stayed home from work because the walks reallyyyy got things going and then we took one more walk before we decided it was time to head to the hospital. walk walk walk!

..or..be patient and SLEEP. looking back, i wish i had just slept and slept and SLEPT instead of going for those walks lol.. you will need that nice build up of sleep get readyyy. since the day mila was born i have not slept for more than 3.5ish hours in a stretch. everyone told me blah blah relax and enjoy it while you can.. they are not kidding!


----------



## poppy666

Hopes is so right :thumbup: i never expected to be in slow labour for days and for 3 nights in a row i couldnt sleep because of contractions and was knackered once it came to established labour. Get as much rest as you can :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Hey sweeties... Sorry I haven't really been posting. Just been in a lurking kind of mood for a while. I feel a bit out of touch right now with ttc and feel in limbo again. Wish we had more of a chance on a natural cycle. :sad1: anyway, I'm still around though...

Gotta say...phoebles, you about shocked the snot right out of me with your fb post!!!! Lol. I saw it on my phone and I thought it was real!!!!.....until I pressed the "more" link for the 2nd half of the post! Whew! Good thing I did or I would have spent God knows how long thinking it was true!! :dohh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry guys, still in masses of pain. Whole side of face swelled up :cry: Been on antibiotics all week, had the tooth out today, I was that desperate ... still mass pain, new antibiotics. FX tomorrow a better day, Poor Lily keeps smiling at me and I can't smile back :cry: Much love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: Tink get well soon lovely :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Yeeeeeesh sounds nasty :(

I hope you feel better soon Tink x


----------



## laurah8279

Happy 26 weeks and 1 day Jennypenn!! :thumbup:

Hey all Ding Dongs!! :hi:

Babyd, get them chased! I got a letter within a fortnight and called them straight away and was booked in for physio within a month of being to the docs. Get them straightened out! Hope the belt works for you hun :hugs:

Babyhopes, hope bambino makes a move for you soon hun:hugs:

Asfm...guess what...I passed my driving test yesterday!!! :happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee:

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ridiculously happy right now its untrue! Feel like I have had a huge weight lifted from my shoulders and I only have good things to concentrate/look forward to now!! 

Only 6 weeks left at work too!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## poppy666

*CONGRATULATIONS LAURA *​


----------



## laurah8279

Thanks Popps! :thumbup: xx

Attached 30 week bump pic. I dont feel like I am getting any bigger now? Maybe I am though and because I feel so big already, I just aren't noticing it as much! Lol


----------



## puppycat

Congrats Laura. Must be an awesome feeling :)
Happy 30weeks too x


----------



## sleeping bubs

excellent well done Laurah 

Oh tink hope u feel better soon

Poppy how u and serenity??

PK how are you?

PC I love the cloth ticker  how the cloth going?? I was naughty today and brought a newborn nappy was £1.50 in mothercare as they have discontinued the smart nappy range!! 

ANd everyone else HI


----------



## puppycat

I spent so much on nappies yesterday :dohh:
Just bought her some new shoes too AND she has her birthday party on the 20th.
Eeeep! Spoilt Laura - here she is btw
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1089.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6









IMAG1088.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sleeping bubs

ahh bless her she looks so grown up.

oh well they only little once and once I have a good stash of nappies which work won't need to buy any more. Plus Mckenzie loves his cloth nappies he always opens the cupboard and says "Me choose Nappy!!!!" lol


----------



## skweek35

HI DD's!!! 
Hope you and your little ones are all feeling better!! 

Laura - Congrats!! I just love driving! can't imagine life not being able to drive - the freedom to get up and go when ever you need or want to! Well done hun!! 

PC - love the cow spot nappy! I will have to get some of those when I get my little bundle one day!!
Your dd is so cute!! 

AFM - had a stupidly busy week and really glad its the weekend so I can have a bit of me time - but not sure how much me time I will get. Got so much to do between school work and friends birthday lunch, oh and dont forget dinner with my sis tomorrow night. So not much me time by the looks of things! well at least not this weekend. maybe next weekend haha


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: morning all...

laura..congrats!! im going to start my lessons again after xmas :happydance: bump looking good too:yipee:

babyhopes..10lber!!!!! :wacko::argh: was bad enough with connor being a 9lber!! good luck :flower: 

poppy...serenity looks so cute,i love her pics on fb! :awww: hope korbens teething isnt too painful(for either of you) xx

tink..:hugs: hope your ok :flower: sounds like your in pain :hugs::kiss:

china..:wave: any bump pic??? :kiss:

pk..:wave: hope things are good with you, i keep you in my thoughts and prayers :flower: as for the post by phoebe, she stole it from me!:haha: had a few comments about sharp intakes of breath..:rofl: funny funny funny! :hugs:

asfm...:coffee: time....xx
wonder how mommyv is, she must be at due date soon?:shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

rant time................................ignore if you like x

well....i do all the washing, yet its not good enough, he drags clothes outta his drawers and leaves at least 3 open! and clothes hanging outta them, he pulls clothes from my clean washing piles and leaves mine and the boys in a heap!:growlmad: he thinks i moan for the sake of it but he doesnt realise that ive washed dried and ironed and then folded those clothes that he leaves in a heap...he gets a bath and leaves his soaking towel in my side of the bed, and if ive put comfy clothes on i fold my jeans and put them over the end of the bed as they are still clean and wearable...yet after a wet towel has been left on them they are soaked!!!!!!!!!!! he leaves dirty washing at the top of the stairs, on the bedroom floor,on the bathroom floor and even over the back of the sofa...i am his fucking skivvy!! then we have the kitchen activities...work boots are fine to leave on and walk around my clean kitchen floor!! ERRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrr NO! my 2 year old plays on that floor dickhead! he doesnt wash up or do any washing he doesnt even know how to use the bottle warmer,steriliser,iron,washer or even the fucking sink taps!!!!!! he does fuck all when it comes to Rhys, i even asked him "do you even like this baby"....he has no time for either of his boys when they are upset or need something...for instance...rhys pooed...i said "will i change him then"(meaning...you do it) he said ill go for a fag and then change him....so by the way girls...its ok to leave your tiny boy in a shitty nappy while you fill your lungs with smoke!!! im starting to resent this man now...my sons ass would have been left if i wasnt around....of course i stropped and sorted him myself!..ive done every night feed myself apart from the occasional night when he has offered...but then some of those times he made that much noise i woke and fed rhys myself...we dont have sex anymore...the last time was when we made rhys!!! yep! thats right...im living with a grumpy angry lazy messy asshole!!! i get no attention, he says he tells me im beautiful every day....must be when im sleeping, i dont recall! he says he works!..lol..pmsl...rofl....:haha::rofl: so what is it i do...fucking play!...he goes to mma training and events at least 3 nights a week,(wish i could have a hobby, i wouldnt know what its like to have a life now) he plays the xbox and goes to work(late most of the time)he gets up 20 mins before he leaves for work....so we dont get any US time what so ever,....bored of the same shit! day in day out!!..:growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

and thats just the tip of the iceberg!


----------



## puppycat

:(

I'm probably not the best person to give advise because i'd just go off the deep end and say kick his lazy ass out. Men these days have no respect for women and what being a SAHM entails. Gets my back up x


----------



## Damita

AF got me ladies :( onto cycle #3 of clomid


----------



## poppy666

Damita hope your ok :hugs::kiss::hugs:

MC he's a twat simple :growlmad: My OH helps with everything but dont feed Serenity through the night cos he's generally sorting korben when he stirs, plus he back to work monday on days so wouldnt expect him to go into work knackered especially as he's a HGV driver.

He's Connor and Rhys's dad he will never get those young years back so he needs to get his priorities right, he helped bring them into the world so needs to pay same attention to them 'bless'. If he was my partner and didnt help etc id tell him to sort it or feck off...... you cant be expected to do everything. :nope: go on strike let him do his own washing he'll soon learn to use a washer.


----------



## mothercabbage

thats exactly my own thoughts...enough is enough...time to shape up or ship out!:thumbup: would be less work without him here...ive just had a laugh with myself though.... connor sleeps in our bed, Rhys is in his cot next to our bed so we are all in the same room right?! WRONG...OH seems to think its ok to dissapear into connors bed halfway through the night, even when he has the next day off work, he leaves me to cope with the boys alone! ha! well i just took connors bed down!:rofl: the wall was damp so i just painted it with damp seal...i HAD to take the bed down lol lol lol now lets see how he copes wit the day after an evenful night with the boys!! hahhahahahahahhahahahahahhah


----------



## poppy666

:haha: OH generally goes into korben bed if he stirs or korben ends up in ours if not settling :dohh: but he always gets up with korben and if Serenity is stirring he'll take her downstairs too and let me sleep for few hours whilst he's been off.

You need to do something sweetie you cant do it all on your own, its hard enough with newborn let alone a toddler... korben been really hard work since serenity arrived, wanting OH attention all the time.... just tell him how it is :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm 13dpo today going to test Tuesday if no af fx the witch stays away its my birthday tomorrow wooopp love prezzies haha x x x


----------



## poppy666

Happy birthday for tomorrow caz :happydance::happydance: and loads of baby dust too :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

happy birthday for tmoz caz xx

ive told him loadsa times...i even said when im exhausted and end up having a breakdown...lets see how you cope...he changes for a day and then goes back to the lazy selfish man he is...im litrally at the end of my tether, i dread him getting in from work..i cant talk to him about it either i get to say 1 line and he storms off...fucking dick..he is a twat!


----------



## poppy666

Feel for you MC my ex was like that when my other 3 boys were babies hence why an ex :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw mc get rid hun i would x x x


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh bless ya MC I tend to reduce the amount of stuff I do around the house and oh then realises he needs to do something around the house. tbn I tend not to iron oh's clothes now as they would always end up in a mess like it is now his side of he bed is a mess and I am refusing to tidy it lol 

MC get him to turn off the xbox and spend some time talking I know that easier than done. If I want to talk to kieran he needs no distractions if not he can't hear me (hearing not too great, and I keep forgetting that!!!)


----------



## pk2of8

Hi SB, I'm ok sweetie. Just coping with a new cycle. :wacko: how are you lovely? :hugs:

Hi mc :hi: :hugs: poor thing. You know, I think sometimes our dh's just take for granted our love and care for them and they forget they need to make us feel appreciated and cherished. I know my dh loves me but sometimes we get in these ruts where I feel like houses right now. Where I'm doing all this work and dh just doesn't see it and doesn't recognize it. And it will buildup until I have a "meltdown" directed at dh. I hate the pattern. Men just really are insensitive and inattentive to our needs sometimes and I think they get lazy and don't want to "work" at making us feel loved. But the don't realize how damaging it becomes to us and our relationships. Anyway, I'm sorry sweetie :hugs: I do think you need to tell him. I hope you can get it all worked out hun :kiss:

Caz :dust: fxxx the witch stays away sweetie. 

Damita :hugs: well, I think it's great and a very good sign the clomid's got your cycle regulated though. Are they going to do a follie check on you close to ov time? 

Poppy :hugs: little serenity is so beautiful. :cloud9: I think as long as she's not losing weight that the eating is fine. She'll eat more as she grows and gets older :hugs:

Tink :hugs: I hate pains in my teeth worse than anything. Worst kind of pain imo. I hope you're feeling better soon sweetie and that little Lilyanne is doing better :kiss:

Coral :hugs: how are you and Keira doing now lovely? I hope you're getting over those colds :kiss:

Pc, how are you feeling sweetie?:hugs: love the pictures of Laura :winkwink: 

Nothing really going on here. I've got myself and dh back on vits for :spermy: and egg quality. Hoping it will make a difference before the next ivf. Otherwise just ho-humming along here with the usual....


----------



## poppy666

Thanks PK yes she started drinking 2oz now, but last 2 nights had a really hard time with her around 9pm she screams after that bottle and struggles getting any wind up, this goes on for a few hours and i cried with her last night :cry:

Dreading tonight but going out soon to buy some Infacol and maybe change her milk to Comfort.


----------



## pk2of8

:awww: poor little thing. Sounds like her tummy affected. Hopefully the infacol take care of it :hugs:


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> Damita :hugs: well, I think it's great and a very good sign the clomid's got your cycle regulated though. Are they going to do a follie check on you close to ov time?

They do one every cycle normally between CD10 and CD14, I make a good one each time and have enough :sex: no idea why it isn't working :(


----------



## pk2of8

Have they told you the size of your follie? 

If you're making a good one each month, then I'd think it's kinda like you're on a level playing field now with all the girls that don't have ttc issues, in which case no real rhyme or reason as to why. Just a percentages issue. Not that that's any consolation but I do remember your dh's SA was normal, right? If you don't fall in the next cycle or 2 sweetie, I think you should ask about IUI. With a good SA and a good follie (or 2 or 3...maybe do a medicated IUI to increase your chances with more follies/eggs) I think you'll get a bfp pretty quickly sweetie. Especially since you seem to be responding so well to the clomid.


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> Have they told you the size of your follie?
> 
> If you're making a good one each month, then I'd think it's kinda like you're on a level playing field now with all the girls that don't have ttc issues, in which case no real rhyme or reason as to why. Just a percentages issue. Not that that's any consolation but I do remember your dh's SA was normal, right? If you don't fall in the next cycle or 2 sweetie, I think you should ask about IUI. With a good SA and a good follie (or 2 or 3...maybe do a medicated IUI to increase your chances with more follies/eggs) I think you'll get a bfp pretty quickly sweetie. Especially since you seem to be responding so well to the clomid.

sorry to sound stupid but what is an IUI? Mine were 20mm and 21/22mm, oh yeah DH SA was above normal, he was very proud :haha:


----------



## pk2of8

20 and 21/22 is really good, IF you were literally about to ov. Did you have ov shortly after those measurements? If you didn't and they got much bigger than that, then the egg was likely "overcooked" for lack of a better term. When ov is getting close you can expect about 1mm growth on the dominant follie per day. Follies much bigger than that... 23-24, maybe 25 is really pushing the upper limits for a nice mature egg. IUI is intra-uterine insemination. You can do it unmedicated (of course for you, continue clomid) where you just monitor for ov using opk. When you get a positive, you go in, dh gives a sample (as if for a SA), the sperm gets "washed" to get rid of all the bad ones (or they can do it w/o washing too), and then the inject the sperm directly into your uterus to give a better chance of getting a bfp. You bypass about half of the obstacles to a bfp b/c sperm doesn't have to pass through cervix, etc. 

Otherwise, you can do a medicated cycle, maybe with a higher dose of clomid or a med like Femara or even possibly a low-dose follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) med injecticle like puregon to get a few more follies. Docs usually aim for about 3-4 follies when doing it that way. Again, just to increase your odds of a bfp and then do the IUI. More targets for the spermies. But of course, risk with that is possible multiple pregnancy. 

We're not eligible to try IUI at all, mostly b/c my dh's SA is SO poor but also b/c of my endo. The environment in my tubes would be "poisonous" to sperm b/c of the endo and IUI would be unsuccessful.


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> 20 and 21/22 is really good, IF you were literally about to ov. Did you have ov shortly after those measurements? If you didn't and they got much bigger than that, then the egg was likely "overcooked" for lack of a better term. When ov is getting close you can expect about 1mm growth on the dominant follie per day. Follies much bigger than that... 23-24, maybe 25 is really pushing the upper limits for a nice mature egg. IUI is intra-uterine insemination. You can do it unmedicated (of course for you, continue clomid) where you just monitor for ov using opk. When you get a positive, you go in, dh gives a sample (as if for a SA), the sperm gets "washed" to get rid of all the bad ones (or they can do it w/o washing too), and then the inject the sperm directly into your uterus to give a better chance of getting a bfp. You bypass about half of the obstacles to a bfp b/c sperm doesn't have to pass through cervix, etc.
> 
> Otherwise, you can do a medicated cycle, maybe with a higher dose of clomid or a med like Femara or even possibly a low-dose follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) med injecticle like puregon to get a few more follies. Docs usually aim for about 3-4 follies when doing it that way. Again, just to increase your odds of a bfp and then do the IUI. More targets for the spermies. But of course, risk with that is possible multiple pregnancy.
> 
> We're not eligible to try IUI at all, mostly b/c my dh's SA is SO poor but also b/c of my endo. The environment in my tubes would be "poisonous" to sperm b/c of the endo and IUI would be unsuccessful.

The first one was two days afterwards and the second one was the day afterwards. 

Thanks for the info that explains alot :hugs:


----------



## China girl

:hi::wave:Everyone

For those of you who wanted bump shots,I don't think I really have much of bump as I was already a chubby girl:haha:but here there are First one is 4+2 & the last two are 17+3
 



Attached Files:







4wks2days.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 3









17wks4days side.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 3









17wks4days.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pk2of8

Well a day or 2 days after for those measurements sounds just right sweetie. They should have been good eggies then. You're welcome hun :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

:hugs: aw china loving the bump sweetie! Wow girl can't believe you're 17 weeks already!! Almost halfway done!! :thumbup:


----------



## China girl

Me either PK!! & thank you :)


----------



## puppycat

China your bump is growing nicely, can see a difference for sure. Can't believe how fast its going!

Pk i'm good thanks hun, DH sitting with a fat swollen foot up. See my journal lol. Will put pic up later, can't remember if you're on my fb?

Pops hope Serenity is better on the infacol x


----------



## pk2of8

Yep on your fb pc. I just haven't been on fb lately...not very much anyway. Just part of my whole lurking mood since the ivf but I think I'm starting to come out of it now :winkwink:


----------



## puppycat

Good :thumbup:

It's on my journal now anyway :)


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooo CG look at you, lovely bump :happydance::happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Just a quick :hi: be on in the morning to catch up xx


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx for the advice girls....spoke last night so we'll see how much he changes...he washed up after tea so i spose thats a start...he has tomorrow off work lets see how that goes, if its a FAIL then im having a tantrum at him!!:thumbup:

china..ace bump!! :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Girls do u know anything about green tea?? I bought some yesterday with cranberry flavouring, two birds one stone ;) and had a cup last night.

Is there a daily amount or is it all good? I'm hoping to increase CM naturally :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PC I drank grapefruit juice to increase CM, worked a treat! x

Hey everyone, still suffering here, and busy busy busy. Will be back properly tomorrow :) Lets get this thread looking lively again huh? 

MC, sending you massive huggles honey, I went through all that with my ex ... FX yours has the sense to change :hugs: x

CG bump pics are awesome! x

PK, glad your getting your head round stuff again, and glad your back to posting x

Pops, hows Serenity? any better for the infacol? me n coral used comfort milk, worked pretty well for them. I've just changed Lily back onto normal milk now since she's seeming much more comfotable. I hear ya bout the crying with them ... :hugs: I've done that quite a few times, my heart goes out to ya babes. Those Post Partum hormones dont help a bit ... x

Everyone else, I'll catch ya tomorrow, gotta run. I pulled out a load of clothes to sort on the bed and never got around to it. Now I can't go to bed :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink, she wouldnt settle on the comfort so had to switch back with infacol, but her nappy was horrid tonight ewwww. She settling a bit better.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

It does make their nappies smell rank! ewwwww fx the infacol works honey, if not try dentinox, they were better for Lily x


----------



## pk2of8

Hey lovelies :hi:

I've got to head back to church in a few minutes. Having extra practices for the Christmas musical but wanted to stop in for a mo. 

Tink, glad you're getting about but I hope your pain goes away soon :hugs:

Popsy, that little miss better not be giving you a hard time :cloud9:

Pc, I don't remember now what I've read about the green tea. I took epo (evening primrose oil) one cycle for cm and I recall it did seem to help but I didn't take it again b/c I felt significantly more "crampy" than even I usually do. One side effect is uterine contractions so you're not to take it past ov. Anyway, I think it just wasn't good for me. Other than that, you can take "tussin" which is like cough syrup but it has to be the kind that has ONLY guanafeson (sp?) in it...that will increase cm also. That's all I can think of right now other than what tink already mentioned. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Think she started giving me a hard time before she was born when she put me in slow labour :haha:

Tink yes see how she goes with Infacol she wont take it from syringe she screams, having to put in bottle.


----------



## puppycat

I have heard about the cough medicine, I have conceive plus though so I'm not overly worried if the green tea doesn't work, I just want to try the natural route this time if possible. I think all the messing with different tabs etc is making my cycles go wonky.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

You put the dentinox in their bottles also, oh and BTW Boots have Avent bottles half price, do I recall you saying you need to buy more? I got a 3 pack on Amazon of the big ones for bout £6.50 last week, bargain :) x

PK :wave: hey honey, yes pain manageable but still throbbing :cry: Have fun at Church, always nice being part of something like that. Yes I think I have heard the same about the medicine, its Guaifenesin x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:everyone,

MC, I wanted to comment on your post yesterday, but I had to think on it awhile because it made me think about my own household. As you know my DH is a SAHD and goes to school. He does the cleaning, cooking, laundry, takes the kids to school and stil goes to school himself. It made we wonder if I was like that towards him. He said I was lazy...hell its true & he did tell that some of the things I do that irrate him. Like, when I come home from work, I will change into compy clothes and drop my clothes all over our bedroom. He said I don't get mad at you because I will eventually pick them up. :haha: I always praise him for what he does & I respect him. I will tell you right now...I could not be a SAHM, I would be bored out of my mind, but I do not knock the women who do...I salute them :) With all that being said, MC you deserve respect and praise for what you do all day everyday. Raising 3 kids and running a household. I think your an awesome chick:thumbup: and if your OH can't see that, that's his loss. I agree with the other ladies that said stop doing his laundry and cooking for him. It won't take long for him to realize what you do. I hope he changes his ways for the sake of your family. But if he don't, MC don't be affraid to do whats best for you & your family even it means leaving the situation. I pray that it does not come to that. I will praying for you guys.

Love ya girl!! China


----------



## babyhopes2010

:sulk:Happy due date to me :( :wacko:


----------



## puppycat

Happy due date babyhopes, hope babe doesn't keep you waiting too much longer.
Nice choice of scripture in your sig x


----------



## laurah8279

Awesome bump CG!! Coming along nicely I reckon! :thumbup:

Aw Babyhopes!! :baby: will be here before you know it honey. Chin up :flower:

Hey all other Ding Dongs! :hi: Hope you are all well. 

I am excited about going to Aqua Natal on Thursday and then going to see Breaking Dawn on Friday! I have booked VIP seats for me anf best mate so we are goin to meet up after work, go for a lovely dinner together then make our way to our posh seats for the show!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Damita

^ how exciting!

Morning ladies :wave:


----------



## poppy666

Happy due date BH :happydance: was thinking the same today it being mine too :haha: wont be long sweetie x


----------



## babydream

Hello girls,

sorry been on a lurking mood lately, sooo tired and in a grumpy mood. Anyway, i've read back lets see what a remember...

First of all, BH happy due date hunni, hope it won't be long till you see your little boy/girl. would they not induce you soon as he/she is a big baby??? xx

tink, hope lily is ok and your toothache is better with the antibiotics. I really need to go to the dentist too i can feel my wisdom tooth mocking around sometimesxx

Poppy hope Serenity is doing well, infacol is ok, dentinox is better, whatever works hun, try some stuff. Pics are adorable. How is Wade? xx

PC, i drank grapefruit juice too, it really increased my mucus but i stopped after ov not sure if i did good or not with that. Green tea suppose to be good but i hate the taste yuk! Rubitussin (sp) is the cough med and some people take baby aspirin too. I hope all this effort will bring some results hun. Exciting Laura's b'day soon eh?? xx

Damita, sorry af got you hun, onto the next cycle and pray it will be successful xx

Laura, don' remember is i congratulated on getting you licence, well done girl now you go and have some fun in your posh car lol Enjoy your ante natal aqua class xx PS I booked to see Breaking Dawn for Friday morning 10.30 hoping the teenagers would still be at school. I can't wait! My sister is going to the premier to Westfield in Stratford. I'd love to as well but would be madness with a belly like this. Will be too crowded and not sure i would even get a glimps xx

Coral, hope all ok and you all got over the nasty cold by now xx

CG, lovely lovely bump, so cute, hope all ok xx

PK thinking of you a lot hope you ok xx

Jenny, you started your 12days off now??? Hope you have a good rest xx

MC, you poor thing, must be hard doing it all on your own, hope dh will get his arse into gear and make it easier for you. I'm more like CG, i'm not the tidiest person i like to take it easy so i don't really expect Nik to do much either. We do stuff together at the weekend like chores and shopping...but things will need to change when Bella is here and he said he'd help out as much as he possibly can. Will see. Hope you ok, love ya xxxx

HOLD ON!!!! Did i miss something???? I just went to see poppy's siggy to check if i missed anyone and Caz had a BFP????? Seriously???? Well then huge congrats Caz, why didn't i see the post, that's a news we've been waiting for a long time!!!

Asfm...Not much, finished my night job i need another one fast as no money and still no buggy. I'm getting bigger by the day, weighing 78.2kg!!!! I was 69-70kg when i got pregnant! Bella is kicking away a lot, have a mw app for 25wk check up on Friday morning, will see what she says. I have heartburn, called gp for gaviscon as i spent a fortune on it already. No physio app yet, taking too long now i say. Sciatica is back on and off and i'm just too tired and uncomfortable most of the time. Ok, enough of complaints lol Here's my 25+1 bump pic...
 



Attached Files:







25+1wk.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydream

Oh sorry, hi phoebe and hopes, hope all okay with you little princesses xx

Look i'm an eggplant, yaaaaay, nearly down to double digits!!! omg i'm freaking out hahaha


----------



## poppy666

huge hugs BD :hugs: and your bump has got bigger but still cute :happydance:

Caz???????? no post :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Sorry lol yeah Wade is good just in process of dealing with college n prison to have worked sent up to him so he dont miss much college whilst in there.


----------



## babydream

Good to hear he's well Poppy. so who is the BFP for in your siggy????? Mommyv???


----------



## poppy666

Ok BD im lost MommyV? lol thought it was Caz


----------



## puppycat

BD I know what you mean. It's where Poppy's sig has rolled over to the next line.


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh my sig may look different to you than to me, but Cheering on Caz and Co.


----------



## laurah8279

Aw, your bump is coming along nicely now Babyd! :thumbup:

I wanted to go to the midnight viewing on the 17th but I would never have stayed up that long! :haha:

MC, my OH is useless too. I feel like I am constantly nagging at him to do the bits I can't anymore (like sweep the floor as we only have a dustpan and brush, load and unload the dishwasher as I am in total agony with my hip if I attempt bending down that low, etc). I am a tidy freak too so its really hard. Just trying to keep on at him and hopefully he will get that sick of my nagging that he will start just cleaning and tidying automatically! :haha:

Hope all you other Ding Dongs are good :hugs:

Pic of me from Sat at 30wks +1 day. Looks like he was really high up? 

xx
 



Attached Files:







30 week and 1 day.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## puppycat

Does look fairly high hun, not that it matters, i was always low on Laura but turned out she had a really short umbilical cord so perhaps a good thing yours is high? Dunno.
It'll drop soon enough - looking good though x


----------



## babydream

OOoohhh i get it now!!! Thanks for clearing that up for me PC. Yes that makes sense with poppy's siggy lol

Laura lovely bump xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Fab bump Laura i carried high till near the end.


----------



## babyhopes2010

just feeling like crying! im so fed up :cry:

got a call from receptionist,she said dr will call 10.30am tommorow as test result its abnormal.
she wouldnt tell me what test result.

iv had GD test,urine test and strep B test.

im feeling so stressed why cant they ring me! :hissy: instead leave me with that and im supposed to sleep :(


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh bless ya BH I can't belive they rang u up and said that how do they think u would react. 

I have appointment at hosp on Wed for by blood results hoping everything is going to be ok tbn I wouldn't have known that my wbc is so low if I hadn't had heart pulpatations in July!!! I have no symptoms other the the odd mouth ulcers!!

oh and I are considering asking his parents whether we could move in with them for a year to save up for a house as our rented house is awful keep finding mould everywhere and we can't afford to move into another rented house or save up to buy one. It shouldn't be to bad moving in with them they have a 5bed house and lots of things near by but it does mean oh having to commute 40m + plus to work and been that far away from my friends and family!! We going to have a chat with them when we go down at christmas.

Anyway hope everyone is ok?


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi girls!

Sorry i've been MIA for a while. I'm on my days off from work but things have been hectic as my SIL had her baby boy Jayden on the 10th but he has been poorly with low blood sugars, a high heart rate, sweaty and a high resiration rate so he's in special care and undergoing all sorts of tests including xrays and a lumbar puncture but so far everything has been clear. Poor little guy :cry: i find it difficult seeing him attached to IV drips, NG tubes and monitors. Fingers crossed he picks up soon!

Tink hope your toothache is getting better with the antibiotics and Lily is thriving :kiss:

Coral hope yours and Keira's colds are finally going and your both on route to recovery :flower:

Poppy how are you enjoying being a mummy to a pink :baby:? Lol hope Serenity is settling in well hun sounds like she is keeping you busy but your enjoying every minute of it :cloud9:

MC sorry your having to deal with an unsupportive OH, mines can also be a bit unsupportive at times but he doesn't do it on purpose he just doesn't think about how some of the things he does comes across. I hope you get it sorted hun in a way that is best for your family :hugs:

Hopes hope Mila is well certainly sounds like you are loving every minute with her :cloud9:

Phoebe big hugs and kisses for you and Flo :kiss:

PC + Damita + Caz + SB still praying that your bfp's will come soon, i know you all must be frustrated but your all going to get there :hugs:

PK im looking forward to you starting your new IVF cycle soon, i still pray for you all the time also and ask that this next cycle be your long awaited bfp cycle :hugs:

Laura you took the car out for a spin on your own yet? Nice bump girl! I too can't wait to see breaking dawn, im going on Friday at 8pm :happydance:

CG your bump is defo getting bigger, looking fabulous girl! I love how your DH is a stay at home Daddy too 

BabyD you managed to talk your DH into some action yet? My DH is the same and will not entertain the idea of 'it' which is driving me mad lol :blush: Nice bump also btw. Not long till breaking dawn. . . i'm beyond excited!!! 

Afm im doing fine, starting to get less comfortable now tho especially yesterday and today. 'Little Miss' kicks and moves so often and hard now that i struggle to get a full nights sleep. My belly is getting bigger by the day and have now put on 12lbs lol i will try get a bump pic up soon. I am also going to try get the final bits for the nursery over the next few days so should get pics of that up this week too. Then my next task is going to be getting stuff bought and packed for the hospital bag. I am trying to be organised as i am meant to be working until im 37 weeks gone who knows if i will manage. . . right it seems impossible to me as i don't have an easy going job but my boss seems to think i can do it :wacko: xxx 

I hope i haven't missed anyone, sorry if i have my head is mincemeat :dohh:


----------



## skweek35

:wave: DD's!! 
Ok this took me sometime to catch up on the weekend's happenings. 
Let's see if I can remember everything I read about - haha 

MC - I so feel for you. I kind of know how you feel. I used to house share with a man who never did house work!! As I was a woman - it was my job (apparently) to do the cleaning!! NOT!!!! I organised a cleaner and he HAD to pay towards that!! 
Since moving in with OH, I got him to agree to pink and blue jobs - blue jobs are those that I dont like doing - dishes and hoovering!! We have agreed to do half the jobs each as we both work full time. 
This way if he doesnt do his jobs then he has to deal with it. 

BH - Happy due date!! hopefully the little one wont keep you waiting much long. 

Laura, BD & CG- Loving the bump pics!! I cant wait till I can start posting things like that too. 

Pops - so glad to hear that infacol has done the trick! 

Hope all the other DD's are well!! 

AFM - had a really busy weekend. Afternoon tea for my friends birthday was bitter sweet for me! All the ladies there have at least one kid, I was the only one there with no kids yet. They kept talking about their kids and I had nothing to talk about! Some of them also dont know that I am struggling to conceive! I really dont know why this is getting to me so much at the mo! :cry: 
Sunday morning - was just as busy - I was awake since 5am with a really sore throat, so by 8:15am, I had OH up and we were at the walking GP service down the road from us. Doc asked how he could help, to which I replied give me penicillin of some sort please. I have tonsillitus again! He took one look and confirmed! haha What do I need doctors for these days? haha 
So as a result I have not been to work today and staying home again tomorrow. 
I see my ticker is telling me I am in my fertile phase. Was planning on getting grapefruit juice for this cycle, but not really in the mood for TTC this month. I am just feeling so down about TTC at the mo. There is a part of me that thinks I need to stick with TTCing just incase I get my bfp! But there is another part of me that says give up for now and try again after the wedding! 
I just dont think I can face yet another month of TTCing that ends with a BFN!! :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

happoy birthday toooooooooooooooooooo me :)


----------



## puppycat

Happy birthday hun!
:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Happy birthday lovely :cake::hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

Happy birthday Babyh!! :happydance: You feeling any better today hun? What did the doc say when he called? Which test had come back abnormal? Hope you are doing ok :hugs:

Jennypenn, yeah I took the car out for a spin on Sat on my own, loved it although its a bit scary as its much bigger than anything else I have driven (learnt to driver in corsas, fiestas and I now have an Audi A4! Beast! :haha:)

Babyd, hope you are doing ok :flower:

Sorry but I have totally forgotten what I have just read! Doh! 

Noah is still riding high but his movements have seemed to slow down, I am not worried though, when he does move, I definitely know about it! I guess he is just getting more squished in there now. 

xx


----------



## poppy666

As long as he moving 10 times in 12hrs all well :hugs: thats what my midwife said x


----------



## laurah8279

My MW told me not to record or count his movements! :grr:

I am going to start making a note of them, just to be sure.

Thanks Popps :flower:

xx


----------



## poppy666

Cant believe your MW said that :growlmad:


----------



## skweek35

Happy Birthday BH!! Hope you have a really good day and are spoilt rotten!! 
Has the doctor call you back yet? 

Laura - A4 - you lucky lady!!! I've only got, what my dad calls a shopping trolley!! A Matiz!! its tiny!! Hoping to get a new car soon - either a Hyundai i30 or Honda Jazz. Just waiting for New Year sales.


----------



## babyhopes2010

ope not spoilt i havent got bday card of present from dh :(

Dr called to say still sign uti from last tues sample despite 7 days antibotics but shes sure itll have gone by now.so why they make u worry LOL all is ok :)


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh BH hope u ok and HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

Poppy hi how u and Sernity??

Laura Hi how u?

Hey SK how u?

PC how are you? 

Sorrynot much to say trying to decided what to do with living arrangements my mum said about moving in with her but that means me oh and Mckenzie all in one room and storage for all our stuff


----------



## laurah8279

poppy666 said:


> Cant believe your MW said that :growlmad:

Yeah, I know! I asked her about whether or not I should be recording the movements and she said no you dont need to, you will feel him moving and thats fine. 

Rubbish!! 

x


----------



## laurah8279

sleeping bubs said:


> oh BH hope u ok and HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> 
> Poppy hi how u and Sernity??
> 
> Laura Hi how u?
> 
> Hey SK how u?
> 
> PC how are you?
> 
> Sorrynot much to say trying to decided what to do with living arrangements my mum said about moving in with her but that means me oh and Mckenzie all in one room and storage for all our stuff

Hey Sleeping Bubs.

I am good ta, got a sore throat and a painful cough but other than that I am good. just trying to chill out and not get myself worked up at work, only 6 weeks left to be getting out of bed and making my way to work so not long at all!! 

x


----------



## sleeping bubs

wow u working right to the end!!! I think I stopped work around 35 weeks but took 2wks hol pay before mat pay started! 

I should be doing house work Mckenzie is asleep and I said I was going to go on the Wii Fit and empty the airing cupboard before he wakes up but instead I am sitting on the sofa on the computer watching criminal minds eating lunch!!!


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: everyone

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BABYHOPES!!!! Sending you massive :hugs:

Laurah, nice bump:thumbup:& congrats on passing your drivers test

Poppy, how are you and the babies?? 

Tink, how are you and Lilly?

Coral, hope you and Keira are on the mend from your colds:hugs:

Crap and my mind went blank:dohh:

:hi:puppy,caz,damita,pk,regal,jenny,SB,skweek,hopes,mc,phobe.mommyv and the whole gang :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

CG in a word 'Knackered' :haha: Korben is the devil reincarnated and Serenity full of a cold n giving me shit :dohh: apart from that life is good lol Hows your world?

SB you not considering moving in with OHs family? x


----------



## sleeping bubs

we are considering all options moving in with my parents, oh parents, renting a smaller place (flat) going to hv and council cos of the mould in the house to see if can go higher up council list. Mckenzie spent christmas in hosp last yr due to viral induced wheeze and he is already starting to cough again.


----------



## China girl

Poppy,
I had to laugh cause you said Korben was the devil reincarnated:haha:
In his defense, he is just a boy!!!:haha: Poor Serenity

I'm good. Just trying to nip my family drama in the bud before Thanksgiving.


----------



## China girl

sleeping bubs said:


> we are considering all options moving in with my parents, oh parents, renting a smaller place (flat) going to hv and council cos of the mould in the house to see if can go higher up council list. Mckenzie spent christmas in hosp last yr due to viral induced wheeze and he is already starting to cough again.

SB, has the council done anything about the mold in your house at all?


----------



## poppy666

China girl said:


> Poppy,
> I had to laugh cause you said Korben was the devil reincarnated:haha:
> In his defense, he is just a boy!!!:haha: Poor Serenity
> 
> I'm good. Just trying to nip my family drama in the bud before Thanksgiving.

:haha: Yeah typical boy thats for sure. Hope you do get eerything sorted sweetie before Thanks Giiving :kiss:

SB deffo get onto your Health Visitor they can help with council. get enviroment health out to.


----------



## sleeping bubs

its not a council house its private rented from an agency the landlord has already come to sort out mould in wardrobes but still slightly damp in there the whole house tbn is cold double glazed but old wooden type and laminate floors everywhere internal walls are cold too :-( 

Going to take photos of the mould and show hv and hopefully they can help with the council


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Dammit, was gonna get me some BnB time but Lilypie is calling again :haha: My fault for doing pointless things like cleaning when she was happy to be left to her own devices :haha: I'll hop in laters x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

I hope that everyone is doing well!

China great bump pic you can definitely tell you're growing hope that you can get all your family drama sorted out soon

Poppy little Serenity is so cute sorry she isn't feeling well my two little ones have colds as well

MC I hope that you're able to sort things out with oh and he will step up and start helping you and be more involved with his boys How are you and little Rhys doing?

Laurah your bump looks great I'm sure that your little man will start to move down soon my daughter has been high up the entire time and still is I'm afraid she is going to make things difficult for me also enjoy your swimming being pg and in water feels amazing

Babydream great bump pic that little girl is growing nicely hope you aren't in too much pain and you enjoy your movie on fri my sister also has a ticket 

SB sorry you're dealing with a mold problem hope that you're able to get it sorted out soon

Tink hope that you and Lily are doing well 

afm I went to the doctors today and baby is still really high and I'm only 1cm I was at 4cm with both of my other children and heads were down low at this point because of the gd I will probably have to be induced either Tuesday pm if I'm no more dilated by then or wednesday am do any of you ladies have an idea why baby's head would still be so high do you think it could be the cord I'm concerned and don't want anything bad to happen to my little girl


----------



## poppy666

Another lady on another thread had this problem whilst being induced and her cord was also very long, they did manage to break her waters and baby dropped down into the pelvis, baby boy delivered safely but was a slow drawn out induction for her.

Your little girl be fine sweetie, will be glued on here for updates you got a text buddy on here?? China girl or someone.


----------



## MommyV

Thanks Poppy this whole thing has got me a big mess. I'm afraid that the cord is too short or wrapped around her neck. I don't have texting on my phone but the hospital has wifi and I'm sure that dh will bring the iPad did the other woman's baby take a long time to drop? My doctor has said that they will let me labor and not try to rush a csection I just don't want anything to happen to my little girl.


----------



## poppy666

Few days but they took their time and didnt rush her labour, putting in the gel to rippen cervix etc... your baby be in safe hands sweetie the hospital will make sure of that and monitor her constantly. Think we all have these thoughts and i know i did with being in slow labour with Serenity for 2 days. I just wanted her out too :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Mommyv,

I carried my boys high. Chris (my oldest) was very high and the nurse basically had to get on my stomach and push him down. The boy nerver dropped....appreantly he liked being in my tummy:haha: Now that was 14 years ago. Your baby girl will be fine.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Lily was high until 2 minutes before her arrival, she descended into my pelvis like a cannon ball firing :haha: Could be all sorts of reasons hun, but I think you will find the main reason is that your muscles are just less able to hold them down so they bob in n out. With an induction you will be monitored closely so don't worry honey :hugs: x

Ok so now to read back :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

China, hope you get that family stuff sorted, families huh? who'd have em? :dohh: x

Hope Serens nose is a little better tonight Popsy :hugs:

MC, how are things? Is DH making any effort? Hows Rhysie? :awww: x

Laurah, How's your throat etc? so much going around. x

Babydream, almost Breaking Dawn time!!!! :happydance: very excited here, I might have to wait till Monday though, my friends hubby might be working now so we will have to wait :dohh: x

SB I think you should be able to get some support of the HV, think your plan of action is good and really hope they can do something about it. x

Coralista, your very quiet, I'll text you :hugs: x

Love n huggles to everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tooth feeling much better, Lily ok just wakeful at night :dohh: back to normality here thank goodness :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

Seren :haha: she still clogged up but not as bad as last night. Hope you get some sleep tonight too with lily cheeky monkey :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Serenity just scared crap out of us tryingto feed her and she gulping cos she cant breathe out her nose... just had to take buds off an ear bud, suck warm water up the tube and drop some in her nose. OH gone asda to get saline drops cos we cant get a feed down her with this blocked nose


----------



## puppycat

Awww bless her :(


----------



## MommyV

Aww poor Serenity I hate it when the little ones can't breathe hopefully her little nose will clear out soon

Tink I'm glad to hear that Lily didn't descend until right before birth I hope it's the same for me I'm glad your tooth is feeling better hopefully Lily will start sleeping a little better at night

Puppycat how are you doing is your infection cleared up I hate the uti's sooooo painful
Thanks for all the reassurance ladies I'm feeling much better now


----------



## poppy666

Keep us up to date next week sweetie n looking forward to piccies of your princess :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Hey MommyV

I'm good thanks. As far as I can tell the UTI has gone :happydance: - haven't dip tested for a while but no symptoms and just been eeking out the antibiotics doc gave me to one-two per day to keep anything at bay.


----------



## MommyV

That's good Puppy hopefully the stupid things will stay away now

Poppy I'll keep you ladies updated I have an appt on Thursday to have an us and a non stress test and then we will see maybe try to get the induction done on Friday if not then Tuesday afternoon or Wednesday morning


----------



## China girl

Mommyv....sounds like you may have a Thanksgiving baby!!!:happydance:


----------



## Hopes314

mommy v- mila didnt descend for me til after i got to the hospital at 5cm and she was at -1 station. she was at -2/-3 station right up until the end and i went past due. unfortunately she never descended past -1 station due to size, malposition, and a uterine obstruction. however.. the point is nothing happened until the last minute! so dont worry you are normal! <3 good luck and i cant wait to see pictures of that baby!

poppy sorry serenity isnt feeling well. :hugs:


..still dreading the first time mila gets sick :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im off to have my sweep this morning.scan is at 10.15 and sweep probably near 12.00pm.im up early cos i cant sleep very nervous at the minute.
Apart from losig bit plug and having backache i got nothing MEH! Just praying this sweep does something and im not told its all sealed up like fort Knox :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

quick update witn mold situation found more yest this time furry mold and the sofa is covered and the wall took photos landlord coming this afternoon. Going to see hv tomorrow and take photos to show her

Off to hospital to day about blood think they may be doing a lot of tests


----------



## mothercabbage

China girl said:


> :wave::hi:everyone,
> 
> MC, I wanted to comment on your post yesterday, but I had to think on it awhile because it made me think about my own household. As you know my DH is a SAHD and goes to school. He does the cleaning, cooking, laundry, takes the kids to school and stil goes to school himself. It made we wonder if I was like that towards him. He said I was lazy...hell its true & he did tell that some of the things I do that irrate him. Like, when I come home from work, I will change into compy clothes and drop my clothes all over our bedroom. He said I don't get mad at you because I will eventually pick them up. :haha: I always praise him for what he does & I respect him. I will tell you right now...I could not be a SAHM, I would be bored out of my mind, but I do not knock the women who do...I salute them :) With all that being said, MC you deserve respect and praise for what you do all day everyday. Raising 3 kids and running a household. I think your an awesome chick:thumbup: and if your OH can't see that, that's his loss. I agree with the other ladies that said stop doing his laundry and cooking for him. It won't take long for him to realize what you do. I hope he changes his ways for the sake of your family. But if he don't, MC don't be affraid to do whats best for you & your family even it means leaving the situation. I pray that it does not come to that. I will praying for you guys.
> 
> Love ya girl!! China

thank you for the post :kiss: i had a good talk with OH and he said he didnt realise he pissed me off so much,:dohh: he seems to be trying more around the house, its not like i want him to do EVERYTHING. all i ask is that he tidy's up after him self...its quite easy..get a bath=rinse the tub! make food=clean the kitchen sides and put the food away....etc...i dont want him to scrub floors and clean windows!! :rofl: i couldnt imagine my house and family without him but i told him that it was getting to a point i was seeing the benefits id get without him here, i think the shock tactic worked...changed man??? we shall see!:thumbup: thanx again china!! love ya back girly :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

ok....im sleep deprived here...connor sleeps worse than Rhys..so...

tink...things good here Rhys getting big and starting to use his hands clever boy :awww: hows the mouth? hope its better now...:hugs:

babyhopes...happy duedate for the other day :haha: hope that sweep gets things moving for you! come on baby!!! you nervous? :hugs:xx

gotta dash now Rhys smells wonderful!! :dohh: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ill be back xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey MC :wave: good to see you back, and even better to hear that DH is being a better boy. Honestly, you have enough looking after your babies let alone him as well! I think when men are like that it does take time for them to change, old habits die hard no matter how well meaning he might be to change. But as long as he's making the effort and his attitude has changed I'm sure he will mold into shape :) :awww: Lily Rhys and his hands, love it when they start to play, all gets a little more interesting!

Pops, how's Serenitys little nose? poor little thing. Hope you got some spray, I have 2 here cause Lily will often get a little bunged up with her sticky mucus, they are pretty good. Frightening when they can't breathe and you need to feed them :hugs: stay calm if it happens again, and if need be let her cry a bit - her nose should run a little naturally when she crys and should loosen it. This is obviously if you have nothing to hand to clear it. I've literally sucked snot out of my babies noses when its been that bad :haha: desperate times :rofl: x

No really spoke much about Lily that been positive lately have I? :haha: too busy telling you all how she's a little monkey. But she's so lovely with it, smiling and happy and very active. She now rolls both ways, and travels across the room. She's eating a bit better also, still on basic foods, her fav is rice with carrot, broccolli, and sweet potato. Loving the Ella pouches for when I have no time to cook! Might have a good healthy eater here, she loves her veggies and drinks water like its milk :haha: Her poops are much more frequent now but not too runny. She has the most beautiful skin also, I'm such a lucky mummy. We went to a baby group for the first time yesterday, she loved it x


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies, yes tis I puppycat (woah woah woah woah)

DH is having a lie in, men and their ailments eh. TBF though his foot is a multitude of colours and he's popping painkillers like sweets :haha: mustn't laugh.

SB hope they sort that damp for you, I know how you feel with it, got it myself through our lounge plus kitchen ceiling leaking and brown. Ming. Being a tenant sucks ass right?

Tink glad your little Lilypie is coming along with her movement, she be running round before you know it which is when you suddenly realise you don't have a baby any more :( then it be time for the next one ;) lol

MC Glad DH has pulled his finger out. I have been a bit unfair on DH in the past I think. I'm only noticing what he DOES do because he's been laid up unable to do anything. 

AFM CD9, CBFM still low which is good in a way I suppose, egg maturing nicely, don't want to ov too early. I am impatient though, I want to be preggo NOW! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

puppycat said:


> Morning ladies, yes tis I puppycat (woah woah woah woah)

:haha: Love it Puppycat :haha:

Yes cook that eggy nicely :thumbup: and no laughing at DH, you'll get fed up with him laying about soon :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks everyone :hugs:

Tink your right i need to stay calm when she not breathing, me n OH just freaked last night didnt know what to do :dohh: bought the spray n drops. but not used spray yet seems quite alot comes out in just one spray. Drops helped a bit but needed to do before every bottle, then she threw up a few bottles with loads of mucus with it, but settled. Korben woke up too before we was going bed crying cos he was poorly or teething :shrug:he still got rock hard poo's had to help hin yesteray n it was MASSIVE n solid 'poor thing' dont know why his poo not soft anymore :wacko:

MC glad you had a good talk with OH fx'd it works sweetie :hugs:

Babyhopes hope sweep works :happydance: not sure mine did cos it took a week for my waters to go, but did loose my plug once i had sweep.

Awww Tink you got to take video of Lily havnt seen much of the baby DDs lately. sounds like she doing well :hugs: did you get some more sleep?

PC i wanna see a xmas bfp so got everything crossed lovely, you so deserve this :dust::dust::dust:

SB you shouldnt be in that house. hopefully HV will help, good luck with your blood tests :kiss:


----------



## puppycat

Girls can you give me an alibi? I need to go open a can of whoopass in my Council benefit office :growlmad: :brat::hissy::devil::gun::grr::finger:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

The spray does look scary but it works better than the drops, you could try an aspirator after the drops/spray, but I warn you they hate it :haha: aww poor little bubba :awww: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

puppycat said:


> Girls can you give me an alibi? I need to go open a can of whoopass in my Council benefit office :growlmad: :brat::hissy::devil::gun::grr::finger:

Go get em PC :thumbup: :grr: x


----------



## poppy666

Will try spray tonight she always worse at night for some reason, be glad when she's a bit older as you cant give them nothing this young so more frustrating... think id never had kids before wouldnt you :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> think id never had kids before wouldnt you :haha:

I'm there with ya Pops, and I'm a nurse :rofl: you would think I would be able handle Lily's ill's but I need telling what to do also :haha: I think its cause heart rules your head with your own little ones, you know what to do, but sometimes you can't see the woods for the trees and need to be told :haha: Well I do anyway x


----------



## poppy666

Yes easier to give advice than to take any :haha: Totally right tho heart rules the head when dealing with your own :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

poppy666 said:


> Yes easier to give advice than to take any :haha

BIG TIME :haha: x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Tink Lily sounds so precious and I would agree with you about her skin beautiful milky white Its also great that she has taken to solids so well my children did too and to this day still eat and really like lots of different fruits and vegetables

Poppy poor Korben my sister has problems with one of her sons being constipated and tries to give him juice and apple cider (I'm not sure if you guys can get this) and not too much milk 

Hopes normally I wouldn't worry about the baby's head not descending yet but since I've had two others and their heads descended about 35 36 weeks it is abnormal for me how r u and little Mila doing? 

MC I'm glad that oh is trying to turn things around That's so cute that little Rhys is starting to play with his hands I can't believe how big he's getting it seems like you had him just yesterday

SB that is so terrible about the mold I'll be praying you and your family do not get sick living in those conditions hope you can get out soon

Babyhopes gl hope that your little one will come after your sweep


----------



## poppy666

Thanks MommyV i give korben loads of juice and he loves fruit so cant understand why he like this. He has a bowel movement every day but its large and solid so he struggles to get it out, thats not constipation then is it? x


----------



## laurah8279

Hey Babyhopes, how is it going today? When is your sweep again? 

Hey Mommyv, very excited for you! Sounds like baby riding high isnt anything too much to worry about so dont get yourself worked up over it hun :flower:

Hey all other Ding Dongs! :hi:

Sorry I haven't commented on anymore but my brain just cant absorb any more info atm! :haha:

I am fine apart from hating my stupid, fecking, blotchy, fat, witch, annoying, cow bag of a boss!!!!!!!!! :grr: She is just making my last weeks at work total hell and giving me ridiculous work to do which doesnt need to be done at all. Stupid fecking bint, wish I could just tell her to F*** OFF and get the hell out of here now!!!!!! 

Throat is much better today. Its really weird as it comes on one day really bad then eases off for a couple? 
xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

i have news! :blush:


----------



## laurah8279

What what what is it Babyhopes?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## poppy666

????


----------



## puppycat

????????????


----------



## poppy666

You had a show? lost your plug? arghhh getyour ass back here :haha:


----------



## puppycat

:coffee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

update

Im back from the hospital.Growth scan revealed baby is still huge:haha:
the polyhydrominoes has increased to 28:wacko: which is NOT good atall.

Had a sweep,wasnt painful but very uncomfortable to say the least:dohh:

.i have a bishop score of 6which is good) and im already 3cm dilated:happydance:

they wanted to induce me today but there were no slots free.I am being induced 7.45am on Friday so altho i didnt want to be induced ideally im happy ill be holding my baby by saturday.Maybe even sooner as the sweep as gave me a bloody show and im getting tightenings already and i only had it at 12pm.

PLEASE DO NOT PUT ANYTHING ON FACEBOOK AS NO ONE KNOWS IN MY FRIENDS/FAMILY OUTSIDE BNB XXX


----------



## puppycat

stalked a little :blush:


----------



## puppycat

:haha:

Woohoo!!


----------



## laurah8279

Woop woop!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Fab news BH hopefully you'll start on your own today or tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

the only down side they said i cant have a water birth.oh well.

Geez i better start timing these contractions EEKKKKKKKK! iv all of a sudden feel pressure on my butt area ??????


----------



## poppy666

I had the bum pressure the day my waters went with serenity, bet you wont need inducing :winkwink:


----------



## China girl

HOT DAMN!!!!​That's awesome news Babyhopes!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i have just been on loo for 10mins(tmi ) :wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

You got the gravy trots? :haha::haha: its all good having a clear out :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

not quite poppy :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> You got the gravy trots? :haha::haha: its all good having a clear out :thumbup:

:haha:I was going to ask...but I think I figured it out:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: 

:yipee: another baby ding dong en route me thinks...lets get the guessing going!!! i think babyhopes little :baby: will be born on thursday 620pm and weigh 10lb 2oz...sorry babyhopes...but you did say LO was huge! i wish you a speedy safe delivery :flower: all the best!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

meant to give well wishes to our *baby Serenity*, :awww: poor baby, hope her lil nose clears soon! :awww: :hugs:

and...all the recent bump pics...laura,china,babyhopes and babydream!! lushassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss bumpies girls!!


----------



## mothercabbage

happy 18 weeks *china*!! :happydance: just noticed your siggy :thumbup: al;most half way...how does it feel being preg with a pink bump this time round??


----------



## puppycat

I think baby girl 9lb 14oz and 4am tomorrow x


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo how did i forget babyhopes was team yellow???...im gonna say :blue: 10lb 2oz thurs @ 620pm


----------



## poppy666

Thanks MC :hugs:

Im guessing :blue: 5.32am tomorrow and 8lb 11oz :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me so i will start my honey and cinnamon this cycle x x x


----------



## puppycat

:( sorry Caz x


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs: caz xx


----------



## babydream

Finally, the page didn't want to come up for a while!!!

Babyhopes, awesome news hunni, i'm guessing boy for you and defo above 9lb tomorrow. Good luck and keep us posted xxxxxxx

Poppy sorry Serenity is a bit snotty. Spray is good as Tink said. The lady i worked for last week found something in Boots called 4little1. It's a tiny bottle of inhaling stuff you can put in a cup of hot water at night or on a wet towel on the heater. It's like olbas oil but i think it might be suitable for babies. Also prop her up, raise the head of the basket so she can breathe better, i even put them on their side supporting them with a rolled up towel at the tummy and back so they won't fall on their face to suffocate. Hope she gets better soon. xxx

Tink, i'd love to see lily rolling over, pls get us a video must be so sweet xx Glad your tooth is better, i'm booked for a check up next tuesday xx

Coral's been quiet lately, hope she's ok xx

China girl, hello lovely hope you managed to sort out that family problem happy 18wks xxxx

PC, i would love to see that xmas bfp, get on it girl lol xx

Mommyv, lovely to see you on here, hope all goes ok, let us know how you get on next week. Can't wait to see your little girl xx

MC, glad dh is getting better hope he stays that way and helps you a bit more, it must be hard on your own xx we'll chat soon xxx

jenny, enjoying your days off hun?? lol xx 

Caz, sorry for AF getting you but don't give up, xmas will be full of loving and bfp i can feel it lol xx

Laura, your boss is a biatch!!!! Don't let her piss you off, not long to go just laugh into her face and do what she asks you to do. You are out of there very soon xxxxxx

Hopes, Mila is gorgeous, hope all ok with you xx

Phoebe how are you and Flo my lovely? xx

Oh dear who else??????

My bubba has been kicking today a lot more than usual. I love it lol Do you remember my cousin who had the abortion not long ago?? I had to take her to the docs as she's been having anxiety attacks and lost half of her weight by not being able to eat. Poor cow! anyway, mw on friday for check up hope all be ok. I've been having very uncomfy night lately but realized having a wee and releasing lots of gas makes it better lol A girl gotta do what she gotta do pmsl xxxxxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

quick up date as on mobile

Wbc nutri back to normal 2.54 now so was a blip so doc doesn't want to do any tests been under her care since i was 7! 

Will up date and read bk later


----------



## China girl

mothercabbage said:


> happy 18 weeks *china*!! :happydance: just noticed your siggy :thumbup: al;most half way...how does it feel being preg with a pink bump this time round??


Thank you MC.....It feels FANTASTIC!!!!:happydance:


----------



## China girl

babydream said:


> China girl, hello lovely hope you managed to sort out that family problem happy 18wks xxxx

I did babydream:thumbup:

I told them its a day of Thanksgivng and to be with family w/no drama.
So, its all good:haha:


----------



## MommyV

wow Babyhopes it sounds like your little one is on their way I'll guess baby to be born early morning tomorrow a girl and 9 1/2 lbs hopefully your labor won't be too bad

Laurah too bad you can't tell your nasty boss off you'd think that she would take it easy on you with only one week left at least you're almost done

Caz hugs I hope that you get your bfp soon you sooo deserve it

SB glad all went well at the doctors

Babydream yay for feeling lots of baby movement it's so amazing

China I'm glad that you got the family drama settled and happy 18 weeks I cant believe it it seems like just yesterday you were announcing your pregnancy

afm I would say that everything is about the same today we'll see what happens tomorrow I do feel some pressure down low but I think it's just her hands either way she will be here in about a week


----------



## China girl

So excited for you MommyV!!!:happydance:


----------



## China girl

Well dang....I missed a whole page of post!!

Laura, I'm sorry your boss is being a bitch!!! She is probably just jealous cause your about to be off on maternity leave!! Girl, just do what you have to do, it will all be over in few weeks:happydance:

Caz, sorry the witch gotcha hun:hugs:

SB, glad your wbc was went back to normal:hugs:, praying you get that mold situation resolved soon.


----------



## puppycat

Looks like babyhopes contracting every 4-5mins :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Hey everyone :hi:

Thanks to those you asked about me. I'm fine:kiss::hugs: The house has been cold free for a while too thank god:haha:

i just read through all I've missed and pretty sure I haven't retained hardly any! lol:dohh:

BH hope labour starts naturally and is nice and quick for you. I think :blue: and 10lb 1 oz born tomorrow at 9.30 pm

CG glad all is well with you and you cute :pink: bump, have you thought of names yet?:hugs:

mommyv not long for you hope you have a fast and easy labour. Do you have a name for your little girl yet?:hugs:

Tink, Lily sounds like she's doing great, we need to meet up! I'm free tomorrow although I know its short notice?:hugs:

MC glad OH is making an effort and glad Rhys is well:hugs:

babyd lovely bump, have a great time Friday at the pictures:hugs:

Jenny, hope your nephew recovers quickly poor little guy:hugs:

Laura, lovely bump also, sorry your boss is being such a witch, just count down the days now!:happydance:

Poppy, it is very scary when they can't breathe both for them and us :awww: i used the calpol saline spray and it did help a bit, I also put a rolled up blanket under her mattress to elevate her a bit to help her breath when she was asleep. I also put karvol drops on a muslin near her head in her cot. Hope she gets better soon:hugs:

Hi all other ding dongs, phoebe, PC, PK, Damita, SB, caz, hopes, :hi::kiss::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs: hope I didn't miss anyone xxx

afm, Keira is quite lazy, she isn't even attempting to roll over really:haha: DH said she has a couple of times but I have not seen her! she is really good though and only wakes once sometimes not at all. She is constantly talking and chewing on her hands and fingers:haha: She eats well and loves carrots, sweet potatoes and porridge. Not all together though. I'm so glad I have the jumperoo she loves it and is usually happy in there for a good 20 mins when she is fed and changed etc. I have my cousins wedding on saturday and DH is staying home with the kids! :yipee: I can let my hair down and have a good old party! The only reason they are not going is because for some reason the wedding is in Hornchurch which is about 10mins away but the after party is in the city of London! wtf, so we have transport arranged to there but we need to get cabs home etc. I'm not dragging my kids into London. My Mum and brother are going so no one to babysit, so DH will. Think he's not bothered about going anyway:haha: xxx


----------



## pk2of8

Hello sweeties :hi:

Babyhopes, looking forward to hearing your birth story hun :hugs: lo will be here any moment now!! :happydance:

Mommyv, it's so wonderful to have you back! I agree with the other girls...I'm sure all is fine with baby. :hugs: I can't wait for your princess to be here!! :cloud9:

Poppy, poor you!!!! :hug: that's so terrifying when they're so little and all congested like that! I hope little serenity gets over it soon so you can have some peace of mind :kiss:

Caz, sorry about the :witch::hugs: maybe your body will surprise you off the clomid now...who knows! :winkwink:

Pc, took a peek at your journal...sorry you're having a rough day lovely :hugs:

Tink, so glad Lilyanne seems to be doing better! :hugs: we need new piccies!! 

Mc, I'm happy your dh is making more of an effort now. :hugs: I truly think they just have to be reminded sometimes... 

Coral, how are you and little Keira doing? :hugs:

SB, that's a relief that your wbc's are back up! I hope you can get the mold issue sorted. That's defo not good for mckenzie (or you)!!! :hugs:

Sk, poor thing being sick too....:hugs: I hope you feel better soon sweetie. 

Babyd, it is a thrill to feel all those movements :cloud9:

China, I'm still so excited for you having a little girl!! :happydance: glad you got the family drama sorted out before thanksgiving too! Whew! :hugs:

Laura, I'm sure you're counting down the time til your mat leave. Having a bad boss can make life completely miserable! I empathize with your frustration sweetie :hugs:

Jenny, thank you sweetie :kiss: you've done well so far...you might make it to 37 weeks for your mat leave. :thumbup:

Hopes, how are things with Mila and Billy? You seem like you're doing well :flower::hugs:

Ok...I think that's all I can remember for now :wacko: still nothing to report here. Af finally gone. Dh going to be working out of town at the beginning of next week before the holiday when I expect to have my "fertile period" so I'm expecting this cycle to be a total waste. Again. I'm just so sick of it. And sick of this limbo. :sad1:


----------



## skweek35

Hi DD's!! 

Thanks for all the well wishes!! I'm feelling better today and was back at work. I was just soo bored of sitting around this house with nothing but boring tellie to watch all day!! 

:) on OPK tonight so FXed we are able to catch this egg and make it a sticky little bean!! 

I unfortunately dont have time to read all the missed pages again tonight. Still got work to do! 
I will hopefully get time to catch up later in the week

Hope everyone is getting better and had a really good week so far


----------



## poppy666

Coral dont you just love the Jumperoo? Korben loved his and saved it for Serenity... Is it safe then toput some karvol drops on her bedding in crib? Someone told me if any colds/flu going around get a bowl of hot water and put half an onion into it then leave in the room your in :shrug: supposeably it turns black and draws the colds away.... not sure how true it is.

Enjoy yourself Saturday dont get too piddled :haha: Roll on 6 weeks then i can FINALLY have a drink.

PK i wish you lived nearer so i could give you a hug cos i think you so need it :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry need to read back now


----------



## poppy666

BD yeah propped her cribs up and put her in the bouncer more today :thumbup: :kiss:


----------



## Hopes314

im guessing for babyhopes a boy, 9lbs even, 8am thursday!


----------



## Hopes314

oh, and meant to ask you guys, sometimes mila sleeps a LOT during the day, like shes just having a sleepy day or something? normal right?? shes doing that today and i never know whether to let her sleep that much or wake her and deal with a crabby baby until bedtime. it usually means she sleeps a little lighter that night but otherwise no big deal. feel bad waking her i always felt like babies really need their sleep. do your babies do this too? spend whole days sleeping sometimes? (and no she isnt sick lol)


----------



## poppy666

I never woke mine up unless it was really long and they gone way passed their normal feed time.


----------



## coral11680

Skweek hi Hun, sorry I think I missed u before xx

Poppy it's safe from 3 months up it says in the box. It's so hard with babies under as not much is allowed apart from saline spray/drops. :shrug: I would try a humidifier/vaporiser also. I bought one from Argos for about £30 made by Vicks and it helped a lot x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i read you cant even use a humidifier under 3mths either :shrug: your right tho not much you can use apart from sprays pfft.


----------



## babydream

https://www.4little1.com/products.php

Poppy look at this xx


----------



## poppy666

Thats a great site BD thanks :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Coral my little girl is going to be called Rebekah Veronica I'm glad that your family is all well now enjoy your night out sounds fun

Hopes she may be going through a growth spurt I never woke up my sleeping babies you just have to be prepared for a night with less sleep 

Poppy I would think that you could use a cool mist humidifier it is only vaporized cold air it really helps to clear your nose out

PK I'm glad to be back I think I just needed a little break are you going to be doing ivf again if so when?


----------



## babydream

I've been up since 4am yet again! I can't deal with these uncomfortable and sleepless nights. It's just past 6 and already had my porridge. How am I gonna cope today?? Not like I have much to do but sleeping during the day is not the same. :( 

Coral I'm glad all is well xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: morning! I still pregnant :(

The tightenings went a way for most of the night.I have bad backache today and didnt sleep much atall. very :sleep: the amount of bloody goo has suprised me iv had to put a pad on now :sick:

Micks at work which im a bit upset about now as im still feeling ill and his phone is turnt off :hissy:


----------



## poppy666

Ok changing my guess for babyhopes to friday 8.30ppm :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

im sticking with today 620pm!:thumbup:
am i right in thinking your OH has his fone OFF??? what a plug!! :dohh: getting a bit baby happy here!! eeeeek :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

DH just literally flew in the door and looked terrified! he thought i was on phone to ambulance! bloody serves him right! :haha: anyway his staying at home with me now!


----------



## mothercabbage

:thumbup: good man!! pat him on the back from me!! :haha:...anymore twinges? plug loss etc? baby moving ok? xx


----------



## puppycat

Awww well my 4am guess is gone. Thought you were well on your way yesterday :(
Get bouncing on a spacehopper or something. Lol x


----------



## poppy666

Have sex i forced myself night before Seren arrived :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm this :af:is painful and i am losing little clots and stringy t hing tmi sorry done all my crimbo shopping waiting on a delivery with my new bed wish it would hurry up bh hope bby comes soon hun i am guessing girls 6lb 7oz x x x


----------



## laurah8279

Hey girls! :hi:

Coral, have fun at the wedding, you deserve a good night/day out! :flower:

Babyd, sorry you aren't sleeping well :hugs: I have been doing ok in that department so far (touch wood!) apart from the fact that I sometimes wake up because I cannot breath through my nose with it being so swollen inside! 

Sorry AF got you Caz :hugs:

Babyhopes, I think :pink: weighing 8lb 4oz on Friday at 2am.

Sorry everyone else, totally forgotten everything else I read! :haha:

Asfm, I have reached the stage where my energy has officially gone now. Feel like I should be winding down and finishing work soon, not in another 5 weeks!! Its not helping that my boss is giving me a ridiculous amount of work to do before I leave as well my own job to do and the handover to sort out. 

I did so much yesterday that I had to finish work early and get my other half to pick me up as I couldnt move! I was in total agony and just couldnt walk or anything. Thought I was going to fall over everytime I got up to go anywhere. :cry:

Taking it much easier from now on, my boss can just p**s off if she thinks I am running around like a blue ass fly for the next 5 weeks! :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:haha: yes just take it easy, sod the b***h! :haha: x


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh keep getting huge amounts of plug all with blood in it iv had to wear a pad now :blush: didnt think the plug was that much.i keep getting lil pains and tightenings but unsure if im in labour surely id be in agony :wacko:


----------



## babydream

Morning!!! I went back to sleep but didn't manage much :(

BH i really thought you would at least be in hossy by now, hope it won't take long hunni. Good on dh to staying with you now, get b'ding and make it faster lol xx

Laura, take it easy hun, sod the cow. What can she do? Nothing, that would be discrimination i guess. You doing your job as well as you can and she can't say a word. If she's bullying you punch her in the face, bitch! xx

Hope everyone is okay today. I'm going to have some tea with the local ladies who are also due in February. Good to get out but i'm shattered! I'll check in later. xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

honestly BD there is that much bloody plug that keeps coming away and im so sore and crampy i dont want dh anywhere near me LOL


----------



## mothercabbage

any news?:shrug: 

:hugs: to all xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello DD's :hugs: how is all? Busy day running around here!

Ok I'll put in my guess for Baby hopes, I'm saying Saturday, 9lb 8oz, boy. I've been pretty close so far, now watch me get it wrong :haha: I do hope its sooner for you Baby hopes. I had the same as what your describing with my 2nd youngest, lost plug and had minor contractions for 7 days. When they examined me I was 5cm! That was before any major pain. Hopefully your making slow progress as we speak, and things will speed up for you soon x

Be on tomorrow for a catch up, but will be stalking for any news x


----------



## poppy666

Yes Tink you was only 1/2oz out guessing mine :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!

Im so tired tonight, zzzzzz! But i have had a busy day this morning i cleaned the house then washed all my curtains. . . then i decided at lunchtime that now the nursery is finished there is no way that the baby can sleep in our room unless it's been completly decorated lol so the bedroom is now stripped of all wallpaper and cleaned awaiting decorating on monday  This nesting is exhausting but i just can't stop thinking of things i want done for the baby coming! 

Good luck Babyhopes  won't be long now, im guessing a baby girl to be born Friday at 2.15pm weighing 9lb 9oz xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Ok so im signing off :)

Wish me luck!


----------



## poppy666

Good luck with induction sweetie hope its quick and you n baby stay safe :hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

Good Luck BabyHopes!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Hey ladies, I have a question for you:

I have an awful lot of CM and have had since AF packed her bags, to the point where today my underwear is soaked through :s

I have never noticed this before, it's not fertile CM, it's sort of white and not fluffy sort of slimy (TMI) - any ideas why?

I have had one test in my bathroom and I've been contemplating POAS since AF arrived, just a nagging feeling I am pg even though I had a period (how crazy do I sound?!) It wasn't particularly heavy, just lasted a while. 

I dunno maybe I'm just :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Just test :happydance::happydance: but mine has always been dry down there especially after AF till ovulation time.


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I've always been dry after AF too. Weird. CBFM has been 'low' so I would assume if I was preggo it'd show 'high'? I dunno, I'll test in the morning probably just so I know one way or t'other.


----------



## pk2of8

Pc,not tobe the downer here,but I've learned through all this ttc that you have to expect the unexpected and whatever you thought was normal, maybe isn't and vice versa. :dohh: that aside, a surprise bfp now would be soooooo awesome!!!! :hugs:

Nothing to say here still....:coffee:I emailed my ivf nurse tonight and copied the other nurse and my FS, so I should get a reply tmw about my schedule. We'll see.....


----------



## babyhopes2010

Ok cant sleep :shock: so thought id pop on here :haha:

Im soooooooooooo nervous :argh:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

You'll be just fine honey, keep your eyes on the prize! Cant wait to hear your news x


----------



## mothercabbage

im here stalking for a baby babyhopes :happydance: are you being induced today? must have skipped that bit!:dohh: hope all goes well! which it will, cant wait for pics!!! xxx

morning tink :hugs: xx


----------



## puppycat

Thanks PK, i didnt bother testing, i had a reality check this morning and thought 'don't be so bloody stupid' lol.


----------



## pk2of8

Pc, well it's certainly not unheard of, but I undy what you're feeling too. Especially when it's something you want so much. :hugs:

Babyhopes, looking forward to hearing good news about your lo very soon! :happydance: you're going to do just fine sweetie. Like tink said...keep your eyes on the prize :thumbup:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies

Stalking for baby news:happydance:

Hope you all are doing well today:flower:


----------



## MommyV

Good Morning Ladies,

Babyhopes I know an induction can be very scary but in the end you'll be holding your sweet little one 

PK good to hear that you're doing the ivf again I'll be praying for you and dh

Hello to Tink MC and Puppy hope that you are all well

afm I had some contractions last night before bed but then went to sleep with no problems I'm having some this morning but they're at least 20 min apart I don't feel too uncomfortable right now so I think maybe just my body getting ready I'll keep you ladies updated


----------



## puppycat

Ooooooh who'll be first?? Good luck girls xx


----------



## poppy666

Yah 2 babies on the wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :happydance::happydance: good luck girls :hugs::hugs:

Afternoon everyone hope your well :kiss:

Just lurking, Serenity asleep. korben out for an hour so its peaceful. Serenity awake every 2hrs last night for a feed bloody killer that... roll on the long sleeps whenever that happens :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

Yey!! 2 babies to look forward to!!! :happydance:

Don't be scared Babyhopes, you will be fine I am sure!!

Bayd, dont over do it on the cleaning, I have done that a few times now and it totally kills your pelvis afterwards and you will be laid up in agony for hours!! 

PC, test test test test!! :thumbup:

Hope all you other Ding Dongs are well :hi:

So Aqua Natal was totally awesome last night! :thumbup: it was harder than I thought it was going to be but felt really good to be doing some proper exercise :thumbup:

Looking forward to finishing work in 2 hours then going for some dinner with my bezi mate, then going to see Breaking Dawn!! Argh! Cannot believe its Friday 18th November already! 

31 weeks, OMG, not long now! :happydance:

Why am I upsdie down?!?!?! lol

xx


----------



## poppy666

:haha::haha: you are upside down lol Happy 31wks :happydance: Im counting down the weeks so i can exercise, supposeably 12wks before you can do stomach exercises 122222222222222222222wks is ages :nope:


----------



## laurah8279

poppy666 said:


> :haha::haha: you are upside down lol Happy 31wks :happydance: Im counting down the weeks so i can exercise, supposeably 12wks before you can do stomach exercises 122222222222222222222wks is ages :nope:

Don't know how that has happened? Can't figure out how to change it! lol

Thanks :thumbup:

12 weeks?!?!? That is a long time!! Breastfeeding will get your tummy deflated hun so I wouldn't worry too much.

How are you and the gorgeous Serenity doing? 

xx


----------



## laurah8279

Changed it! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh im not breast feeding 'bummer' :haha: yeah we good thanks, just need the bleeding to stop now and i'll feel more normal. Cant fit into my jeans yet, but cant wait for that then i can burn my leggings.


----------



## laurah8279

poppy666 said:


> Ahhh im not breast feeding 'bummer' :haha: yeah we good thanks, just need the bleeding to stop now and i'll feel more normal. Cant fit into my jeans yet, but cant wait for that then i can burn my leggings.

Aw, never mind hun. I am sure it will soon drop off you once you get back into exercising again.

How come you are still bleeding?!?! Stitches? xx


----------



## poppy666

No stitches are fine now, everyone bleeds and can last for weeks and weeks :cry: blaggggggggggg lol


----------



## laurah8279

poppy666 said:


> No stitches are fine now, everyone bleeds and can last for weeks and weeks :cry: blaggggggggggg lol

Really?!?!?? Something else to look forward to then?!?!? :haha:


----------



## babydream

Happy 31 weeks Laura xx

I'm waiting for baby news here too, 2 babies to be exact! lol Hope BH and Mommyv are okay xxxxxx

Poppy you okay? Hope the bleeding stops soon and you get some sleep xx

Hope everyone is okay. I saw mw this morning...All okay, measuring 25cm which is spot on, hb is good, bp is good, urine is good...all good. I'm pleased. I'll be seeing her again in 3wks time for bloods. I went to see Breaking Dawn, it was fantastic!!!


----------



## babydream

100days to gooooooooo!!!! yaaaaaaay


----------



## MommyV

Babydream glad all is well with your lo and you enjoyed Breaking Dawn

Poppy give your body time to get back to normal it's only been a couple of weeks 

Laurah glad your aqua natal class went well

afm contractions not picking up so maybe not quite ready yet but hopefully she'll come on her own before Tues


----------



## phoebe

Hi DD's xxxx:hugs::hugs:
Stalking for baby news. Hope all is well with everyone. Huggles xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

Se excited....two babies on the way!!!!

Happy 31 weeks laurah!!!

BabyD glad everything is going FANTASTIC!!!!:happydance:

Thank you Poppy for that reminder. I totally forgot about the extra long bleeding after birth.....Oh the joys!!!!:dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Pmsl your welcome CG.. not only are we deprived of sleep we have to wear the most uncomfortable nappies ourself for weeks on end ( Im a Tampon kinda gal) i miss my plugs :rofl::rofl:

Babydream good news all is well with you and :baby: hows the SPD going?

Phoebe hope you and Flo are well. your avatar always brings a smile to my face :kiss:

MommyV get running up n down stairs and some sneaky loving going on :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Why thankyou madam Popsicle:friends::friends:
How is thee and young Serenity doing?? I will have to put some more piccies on when i get home. we're staying at my mum's atm. As the flat is Beirut 
x9668594985!!!!!:dohh::wacko::dohh::huh::headspin:](*,) Florence was 21weeks old yesterday!!!! Got her weighed and she is now 17lb 4ozs. And wearing 6-9 month clothes zoiks!!!! feels like i have fallen into a paranormal twilight zone/X file effigy land. could've sworn she was new born like yesterday!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::huh::huh::huh:


----------



## phoebe

Hi China and MommyV xxxx:hi::hi::howdy::howdy::howdy:


----------



## poppy666

Wow she's thriving bless and yeah they grow soooooooooooooooo fast she'll be a toddler before you know it :haha:

Yes think we need some new baby DD pictures on here, its been a while.

Serenity is good thanks, she's demanding, hates a bath and likes to be heard... only 2 weeks old so god help me when she's older, boys are so easier :haha:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Pheobe sounds like you and Flo are doing well she is getting so big it seems like just yesterday she was born I would love to see some new pics

Poppy I had just told dh yesterday no more luvin but I think I've gotta try it tonight


----------



## poppy666

Worth a try MommyV, i wasnt really keen trying it myself but think it helped me along :winkwink:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Wow she's thriving bless and yeah they grow soooooooooooooooo fast she'll be a toddler before you know it :haha:
> 
> Yes think we need some new baby DD pictures on here, its been a while.
> 
> Serenity is good thanks, she's demanding, hates a bath and likes to be heard... only 2 weeks old so god help me when she's older, boys are so easier :haha:

Sounds like a diva in the making hehehehehe xxx:rofl::awww::rofl::awww:


----------



## phoebe

MommyV said:


> Hi Pheobe sounds like you and Flo are doing well she is getting so big it seems like just yesterday she was born I would love to see some new pics
> 
> Poppy I had just told dh yesterday no more luvin but I think I've gotta try it tonight

Thanks hunny, she is growing so fast bless. Cant wait for ur bubba to arrive and see some piccies xxxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## coral11680

howdy girlies :hi:

just quickly checking in for new baby ding dong news!

just painting my nails and toenails and getting ready to fake bake myslef for the wedding tomorrow, lets hope I don't look like an oompa loompa aye :rofl:

Poppy, Serenity will like the bath soon, Keira screamed for the first 2 or 3 weeks now loves it. :hugs:

Phoebe hi hunnie, sounds like Flo is coming along nicely, time flies aye :huggles :hugs:

Hi pk, Laura, babyd, pc and all the other ding dongs, hopefully be back sunday xxx


----------



## poppy666

Coral enjoy yourself lovely and dont get too drunk :haha:


----------



## coral11680

:haha: your kidding this is my first night out in over a year I'm getting bladdered :rofl:

Thanks Hun x


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## China girl

Coral...have a blast girl....you deserve it!!!

Hey Phoebe:hi:


----------



## poppy666

Think BHs will of had her baby by now, well hope so.


----------



## puppycat

Evening ladies, what a day here. My head's fried.

Had my mum's friend's daughter's funeral today. Killed at 34 in a car accident. Was packed out and very emotional. Leaving the crem the passenger window on the car blew in. No reason for it. Nowhere could fix until tomorrow. Got home and my grandad rang to say his friend had died tonight. I'm just in shock atm. So much emotion in one day.


----------



## poppy666

PC im so sorry sweetie :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## China girl

:hugs::hugs:Puppy:hugs::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

:hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Laura!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PC, I'm pretty sure they all mean you not Laura :) So sorry to hear your having such a hard time. It really sucks :cry: sending huggles :hugs: :hug: :hugs: x

Hey everyone else, no news from our ready to pop DD mummas? Thinking of you guys, hoping your both doing ok x

Coralista, I thought I sent you a text but my phone had other ideas :rofl: my house is such a dead spot, it didn't go through and only just noticed! Hope you have a cracking day today, be careful with the booze, my first drunken night has been my last since having Lily, had heartburn and was throwing up :haha: <-------Tinks a lightweight now :haha: Anyhow enjoy and lets meet up soon, lemme know when's good for you x

Pops, hows Serenity's little hooter? x

China, how are you honey? how's that family stuff?

Skweek, good to see you honey! how's things x

Babyd, how was breaking wind? :haha: x

Phoebe, lets aim for a tele-coffee morning asap huh? awwww glad little Flo is doing so well! x


----------



## babydream

Hahaha!! Breaking wind is always good tink, gives me such relief! Lol If you meant the film...amazing!!! Xx

I was looking for a post from Laura too but I'm sure poppy and CG meant you PC. I'm so sorry about all these bad news hunni, it's about time you get some good one too. Hugs to you sweetie xxxx

Coral have a blast and get hammered! Lol xx

Hope everyone ok, I'm keen to see some baby news on here now!! Xxx


----------



## coral11680

I'm sure I'll be a light weight too, hmm better compose myself, meeting up with family members I haven't seen since I was knee high to a grass hopper :haha: drink and a mixture of short dress and heels I can't walk in spells Disaster :argh: good thing I'm taking sparkly flip flops in my bag :haha: Lets meet next week tink xx

PC so sorry that is so sad :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Babydream yes i ment PC :dohh::hugs:

Waiting on news :happydance:

Tink serenity still blocked up but evening time its more noticeable.


----------



## MommyV

PC sorry about all the sad news I'll be praying for you and your family

Coral have fun I haven't drank in such a long time I'm sure if I tried to I'd get very sick 

Hi to Poppy Tink Skweek And China hope that you lovely ladies are all well

afm still here nothing going on just the random contraction here and there I think this little girl just wants to stay in hopefully she'll come out on her own before Tuesday


----------



## phoebe

PC I am so very sorry at hearing ur sad news. Big hugs xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

MommyV think its a girl think, Serenity gave me hassle before she finally decided to come, think she was hanging onto my ribcage in protest and refusing to come out even tho my waters had gone for a good 48hrs :haha:


----------



## phoebe

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> PC, I'm pretty sure they all mean you not Laura :) So sorry to hear your having such a hard time. It really sucks :cry: sending huggles :hugs: :hug: :hugs: x
> 
> Hey everyone else, no news from our ready to pop DD mummas? Thinking of you guys, hoping your both doing ok x
> 
> Coralista, I thought I sent you a text but my phone had other ideas :rofl: my house is such a dead spot, it didn't go through and only just noticed! Hope you have a cracking day today, be careful with the booze, my first drunken night has been my last since having Lily, had heartburn and was throwing up :haha: <-------Tinks a lightweight now :haha: Anyhow enjoy and lets meet up soon, lemme know when's good for you x
> 
> Pops, hows Serenity's little hooter? x
> 
> China, how are you honey? how's that family stuff?
> 
> Skweek, good to see you honey! how's things x
> 
> Babyd, how was breaking wind? :haha: x
> 
> Phoebe, lets aim for a tele-coffee morning asap huh? awwww glad little Flo is doing so well! x

Hi Tink, Yes have a tele-coffee morning asap :thumbup: enjoyed the last one until my lousy visitor turned up (how very dare they) :growlmad: though to be fair i did totally forget about that i had an app :rofl::rofl: Oh i wish i had brains instead of beauty:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Hope u and the Lily-pie are well xxxxx


----------



## MommyV

My other dd came early but I think this little girl is a little more stubborn I keep calling her a monkey I just hope that she'll decide it's time to come out before induction I really don't want to go through that


----------



## poppy666

Can understand that, i was booked in for induction 10am same morning i had her and really didnt want that, fx'd your little monkey comes before then :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Stalking:coffee:

Oh, Puppy...:hugs: for Laura....chicken poxs SUCK!!!!!

Mommyv, I hope your little princess comes before Tuesday....sounds like she is acting like my oldest. He was compy just where he was:haha: Good luck:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

stalking for babyhopes :baby: news..hello everyone else :wave: n :hugs: xx


----------



## poppy666

:wave: MC hope you and family well :hugs:

Hmmmm hope babyhopes ok and busy holding her baby now.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hang in there Mommyv the waiting game is a nightmare, your little monkey will be here soon honey :)

BabyD, I am looking forward to breaking dawn and breaking wind :rofl: x

Puppycat, yes just saw about Laura, hope she's ok hun! As if you needed anything else to go wrong :hugs: x

Hoping your having a fab time Coralista, yes this week sometime is good for me! x

Poppy, poor little Seren, only been out 2 weeks and she's not having the greatest time of it. How are things otherwise being a new (again) mummy? x

:wave: MC, hey honey x

Phoebles, I have more free time this week so I'll be calling you x

Hey to everyone else! :wave: Hoping your all mighty fine :) x


----------



## poppy666

Im good Tink just be nice if she was more in a routine during day with her feeds, but hey ho i cant complain :hugs: hope your getting some sleep x


----------



## babyhopes2010

pains after labour


----------



## babydream

Just read about Laura, so sorry PC hope she gets better soon. Poor little pumpkin sure was looking forward to her party. :(

Still no news from BH???? Hope she's busy with the baby now lol


----------



## babydream

Congratulations BH on your baby girl hunni, finally i'm so so happy for you!!!!!! How are you all?????


----------



## poppy666

Have i missed a post? congratz BH :happydance:


----------



## babydream

poppy666 said:


> Have i missed a post? congratz BH :happydance:

It's her new siggy!!!! lol


----------



## sleeping bubs

A HUGE CONGRATS BH wot a great weight and a lovely name congrats again hope everything went ok for you


----------



## poppy666

babydream said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Have i missed a post? congratz BH :happydance:
> 
> It's her new siggy!!!! lolClick to expand...

I just stalked her journal to see what Freya looked like :haha: :hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

I did too Poppy lol


----------



## China girl

Me three:haha:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl:


----------



## Damita

congrats BH!!! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Im reading up on co sleeping, anyone done it? im seriosly thinking of doing.


----------



## MommyV

Poppy I coslept with my first two only in the beginning then by 4months I get them transitioned into the crib the cosleeping makes it a lot easier to get some sleep in the beginning


----------



## puppycat

Happy Birthday to my girlie Laura. 2 today. Crazy stuff! She's covered in flippin pox too :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

poppy666 said:


> Im reading up on co sleeping, anyone done it? im seriosly thinking of doing.

iv always been against it but now my rethinking x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning lovelys! 

Congratulations BH, I was confused too :haha: too busy for an announcement here I guess, worked it out for myself in the end :haha: She's really gorgeous and I hope you two are doing ok x

Poppy, I co-slept with my first. I liked it, he seemed to thrive on it anyway. I didn't really have much of a choice, he hated his cot, and I just couldn't get him to sleep alone :( anyhow, the others I had sleeping in their cots form day 1. I wanted to have a good roteine with them and have some Independence. Lily sleeps in her cot until she wakes in the night, I have to admit I like co-sleeping with her after that :haha: I rarely put her back after, part lazy, part just wanting to enjoy her while she is young. Time is so precious right? they grow up too quick :cry: x


----------



## babyhopes2010

sorry lifes a lil crazy now


Freya Willow Keane born at 18.11 at 1803 weighing 9lb 3oz no pain relief:argh: and had espitomy.will update u with my rather dramtic birth story

Heres a pic......................
https://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7573/dscn1969q.jpg


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I know how it is BH, I've been there. Crazy is how it will stay for a while honey :hugs: Congratulations again, she's so precious xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

My Birth story the short version:haha:

07.15 left the house to go to the hospital.

10.45 the gel was inserted

11.30 i was feeling pains.strong ones.
I went for a walk but they didnt ease.

13.30 i got up and kept feeling like i needed a poo.The contractions were very strong.I was quite but let out the odd mumur.
The women next to me i could here them laughing.

14.00 i said to DH if this is the start id rather die:wacko:

15:15 something didnt feel right i couldnt rest atall.I threw up everywhere and kept trying to go poo.The midwife was called in and she said to me she wont check me until 4 and i was only in the start of labour and to calm down.

15.45 I ask Dh to get a midwife.I told her i wasnt feeling right.she said its normal and contractions will get strong and she wont check me until 4.I said ok ill try go to toilet and she stop and said 'you need a poo' i said iv been trying to go for a couple hours.

I laid back she checked me and her face said it all.
I said dont tell me im 3cm and being a wimp.She said no your fully dilated!!!! rang the buzzer and everyone come to whisk me off to labour ward.\I was in shock.They explained pain relief wasnt an option.

My DH went very pale.it was alot for me to take in,the sudden realisation i was fully dilated hit me and the urge to push was so strong.I was scared to push at first.when i did it felt better.I tried gas and air for 5 mins but chucked it cos i was feeling whoozey! :haha:

i was pushing for one hour and told dr i couldnt do it anymore.Se lied and said she would help me:haha: after 2 hours of pushing she said we need to cut you.i said do what u want.I did not feel the cut but heard it :sick:

When dh said the head was coming out i pushed with every strength i had in my body and she was born 0603.It was rather surreal.

its incrediable what your body can do if i had known how dilated i was i think psychologically i would have felt more pain.

whilst they stitched me up it hurt soooo much i asked for gas and air the dr laughed her head off.:haha:

and dont for one second think it didnt hurt me it fricking hurt:haha: but to love someone so strong and instantly.It was incrediable and im so inloe and i love my husband ever more then before:cloud9:


----------



## babydream

Awww :cry:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Congratulations BH! 
Freya is absolutely gorgeous  and your birth story is lovely x x x


----------



## pk2of8

Massive congrats babyhopes!! :thumbup: job well done sweetie! Great birth story and Freya is beautiful! :hugs:

:coffee: not much going on here still. Got a new crockpot recipe book so trying a new recipe today. We'll see how it goes. Realized though, my crockpot isn't big enough if I wanted to do anstew or something like that big enough for the whole family. :dohh: just have to get a new one I guess :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh great birth story BH she's beautiful :hugs::hugs:

Thanks everyone for the co-sleep advice too :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls congrats bh she is lovely hun your story was brill aww x x x


----------



## babydream

26wks bump piccy!!! I'll be back later, dh took the laptop from me to watch the football :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







26wks.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## China girl

BabyD...look at you blossom:thumbup:


----------



## Damita

aww cute story :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

i think she looks like her daddy :cloud9:
https://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7573/dscn1969q.jpghttps://img151.imageshack.us/img151/5650/mickpic.png


----------



## poppy666

She does awwww :hugs:


Realised seren prefers sleeping on her side but MW/HV say lie them on their back so what do you do? :shrug:

As for korben ive had him on Lactolose (sp) for 2 days n he still struggling with rock solid poo's arghhhhh


----------



## China girl

Poppy, both my boys slept on their sides...I prefer it that way. But that's just me.

Love your story BH. Congrats again on your baby girl:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhhhhhhhhhh give me patience korben n seren take it in turns to scream house down, one tired but wont sleep n another constantly feeding ](*,)](*,)](*,) fecking mad house here, men get it easy OH out to work till tomorrow night :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

I had Laura on her side too, propped up with blankets rolled. She had lots of mucus so if she'd been on her back she'd have choked :(


----------



## China girl

Aww...bless you Poppy!!! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

One down asleep in crib :thumbup: one on sofa settling :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Congrats BH she's beautiful:cloud9:

Poppy Keira likes her side too and I've done it since she was born, just did the rolled up blankets like pc said. Most of the time now she rolls onto her back anyway.

Had a great time at the wedding was a true family reunion:happydance


----------



## poppy666

Coral and PC do you put a roll up blanket front n back? ive seen some of these on ebay https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280747201011?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## puppycat

I wouldn't waste your money Pops, i just rolled up cellular blankets in moses, one in front, one behind, there's no room to roll then anyway x


----------



## poppy666

Good point PC im thick pmsl


----------



## China girl

I used something similar to that Poppy...I loved it
Since I can't find them in the store I may do what PC said and just
roll some recieving blankets:flower:


----------



## puppycat

No, not thick Pops. My mum told me at the time or i'd have been stuck too x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all 

Ahh Poppy bless ya Mckenzie slept on his side and once he was rolling over he slept on his front think from around 4months. Couldn't stop him doing it.

Well the witch as well and truly got me this month :-( in so much pain couldn't get to sleep last night really odd as I think this is the worse I have had for ages and bk to 26days cycle now


----------



## coral11680

I had one like that for Chloe and Ryan, but I prefer blankets as you get get them snug and closer, plus then you don't have to move it from moses basket to pram to cot etc. x


----------



## coral11680

sorry the :witch: got ya SB :hug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning DD's

Ok quickly before I forget just saw bout Serentity, I use this for Lily: https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc..._mmc=Froogle-_-Shopping Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle She sleeps so well on it, Its helped her reflux, made her crib more comfy, and its washable - just throw the whole thing in the machine. In hospital we used to make 'baby nests' with blankets and then a sheet over the top. Works just as well like the others said but I particularly got this cause her crib mattress seemed pretty hard. You can re-position the side pads, they are on velcro to suit her size x

Massive hugs for af sleeping bubs :hugs: I'm sorry it wasn't your cycle hun, I'm sure it will be soon. Lots of :dust: for your new cycle xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink, her moses basket upstairs dont look that comfortable and another few weeks think she'll be out of it cos its that narrow.

SB hope your ok sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

I ok gals a bit guttered been 15months now ttc with 1 loss!! Think Mckenzie will be at nursery by the time another lo comes along :-(

Got letting agent coming today to look at the mold/damp issue. Looked at a house this morn but don't think going for it as stairs are way too steep!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Babyhopes, yes looks a lot like daddy! I think thats the way it goes with newborns, the theory is it is to help the father bond with the baby and know it is his :haha: Lily looks like her daddy also, but is changing now. Hope your ok, its about now those hormones start to go crazy so I'm sending :hugs: and remember that things will settle down soon if they aren't already x

Coral, love the piccys on FB! Looks like you had a great time and I'm loving the dress! What do you think about meeting up? perhaps if we sort it for later in the week Lily might be a bit better? x

China, how are you my lovely? how was the family politics? x

Babydream, loving the bump! I agree, you really are blooming :) x

Puppycat ... I wont say it :haha: or sing it :haha: you ok? how's little Laura? did she enjoy her birthday despite the Pox? x

PK, I did a stew the other day also, had to use two dishes :rofl: I know how it is cooking for a large family :haha: hope your ok x

Love and hugs to everyone else! :wave:

Got a poorly Lilypie again, just a cold I think but she's all bunged up and got a temp again. More physio and meds again :( were pretty tired zzzzzzzz x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I had steep stairs in my old house, kids did have a few tumbles and I was constantly worried. Hope it all gets resolved soon SB, I feel for you having been trying for so long :hugs: do you have a plan this cycle? how about temping or OKPing? I feel on the cycle I went all out plotting everything x

Pops, I DO have a baby shopping obsession, BUT that thing was the best thing I brought for Lily in the early days. She still sleeps on it at night! x


----------



## poppy666

Aww hugs for Lilyanne :hugs: Seren still blocked nose more a nights wish it would bugger off now seems like she's had it since born :growlmad: Will Lily be prone to colds more now Tink?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No she should be any more likely to get colds, just more likely to suffer badly. If it goes to her chest it can cause damage to her lungs :( Just exhausting and worrying every time really, lots of extra physio, meds and loving for Lilepie. Hope little Seren's cold buggers off also, poor little mite only been on the outside a couple of weeks! x


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon girlies

Sorry to hear about all the colds going round :( not fun.

Got a peak on CBFM this morning and dragged DH upstairs :haha: here's hoping!

Laura really enjoyed her birthday, lots of people came to the house and gave her presents. She was very spoilt!


----------



## poppy666

Think id worry more too Tink last thing you want is anything going to her chest, but you cope amazingly well she's lucky to have you :hugs:

PC bet your DH didnt mind being dragged upstairs :haha: good luck for this cycle :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

Puppy, so glad Laura got to enjoy her birthday:happydance:

Okay Poppy, is that a bonnet in Seren's head....because I just love it!!

Tink, I though I had my family issues resolved....but I don't. I am just to the point of saying F*@#$ING it. :dohh::shrug:

Mommyv....counting down till your baby girl arrives:happydance::happydance:

To all my other DD's I hope you all are well and love you ladies:hugs::kiss:

Update on my FIL: He had surgery last Thursday. Surgery went very well. They removed the tumor from inside his heart, it was the size of a small egg. They believe the tumor caused his mild stroke back in October, and the removed some blockage from one oh his arteries/valves. He was off the resperator by Friday and walking around by Saturday. He is one strong 71 year old man. Were hoping he gets to come home today.


----------



## poppy666

So glad to hear your FIL recovering, tough as old boots :hugs::hugs: and yes i just had to put a bonnet on her just once even though its winter :haha:


----------



## babydream

CG i'm so glad to hear FIL is better, wishing him a speedy recovery but sorry your family issues are still causing you trouble. Hugs hunni xxxx

tink, sorry Lily has a nasty cold again, hope she gets better soon and enjoy Breaking Dawn tonight xx

Poppy, Serenity is a cutie with that hat on hope she's well. xx

BH, hope all going well hunni and enjoying your little Freya xx

PC, glad at least Laura enjoyed her party and got spoilt, she needs it now poor sweetie xx Got luck with your fertile days, get b'ding lol xx

Coral, seems like you had a great time at the wedding, you looked great xx

Hi everyone else xxx

Not much here, bubba hasn't been moving and kicking as usual and freaked out a bit but doppler helped and a huge bowl of spag bol. Lol she's kicking properly now lol Got a bit of headache and tired and bored :( xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Dont half scare you when they have their quiet days dont they? Had a few where Seren got me worried. :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning DD's BREAKING DAWN WAS AMAZING!!!!!!!! :cloud9: I'm still in love with Edward :haha: 

China, I'm sooooooo pleased to hear your news! Thats fantastic, I have been praying for him, and will keep doing so x

Babyd, I got myself in a state a good few times when Lily was quiet! Its these little missys being monkeys I'm afraid, no better on the outside! :rofl: Hope baby Bella is more active today x

Popsy, I'm tempted to knit Lily a bonnet and matinee coat, I just love traditional baby clothes. She looks so adorable! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls bin in really bad pain with my lower back these last few day do you think i could o early my right side were i have no tube is bad paining i have took a wee sample in my doctors to see if i have got a uti if its not a uti not a clue what it could be unless i am ovulating early what do you girls think xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Could be Caz, FX It gonna stimulate your good side though! I feel for you honey, you so due a BFP soon. x


----------



## babydream

Hello girls,

Tink, i knew you'd love it! lol I wanna go see it again hehe Hope Lily is better now xx

Caz, it could be early ov, hopefully worth all the pain and get your bfp. Fx it's not a uti xx

Hope everyone okay xxxxx

Yes, this little monkey can freak the shit out of me sometimes, she's just lazy like her mother lol But just after i complained yesterday, she hasn't stopped kicking from 5pm onwards lol She's kicking today a lot too as i went to the dentist and i was so nervous i think she could feel it. My ass was sweating lol but nothing major thank God, just some deep cleaning now and crown when bubba arrived. Dentist was hot though, i asked the receptionist to book me with him for next week pmsl lol Hormones lol


----------



## laurah8279

Hey girls. Sorry for not being on much but i have had a bad weekend! I was suffering from period pains on sunday which turned to excrutitating pains in my lower tummy yesterday. Came home from work and just rested and did same today. Went to see midwife today and she says noah is 2/5 engaged!!! Is this normal at my stage? I am still in agony whenever i move but ok when sat or laid. I am exhausted too. Going to stay off work this week and bring my mat leave forward. To go in next thrn use rest of my annual leave to take me throu to 22nd dec then going to start my mat leave then.

Sorry fot selfish post :-(

X x x


----------



## puppycat

Aww sounds awful Laura - if you get bad pains like that again I'd say it'd be worth a trip to hospital to make sure nothing's going on :hugs:


----------



## China girl

:hugs: Laura :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9789/freyaqo.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## babydream

Awwww BH, Freya looks divine!! Hope you are enjoying it and she's being good to you xxxx

Laura, that sounds awful hunni, i'm glad to can get off work and start mat earlier. I'd go to hossy if i had that kind of pain, hope you get better. xxxxx

Hi CG, hi PC xxxx


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Laura, sorry that you're in so much pain hopefully that will ease up soon and first babies usually engage early

Tink glad that you liked breaking dawn everyone is so into it but I don't know too much about it

Caz I don't know about the pains early o is a possibility hopefully it will be from the side with the good tube

Babydream I'm glad that little Bella is kicking away now I had a few scares with my little girl as well

afm induction is set for tomorrow am around6 but they probably won't get me going for another hour or two I have made very little progress this week dr said her head is a little lower and I'm maybe 1 1/2 cm dilated but he was able to sweep the membranes so hopefully I'll be a little further along when I go in tomorrow I'll try to keep you updated also dh should be posting pics on Facebook at some point


----------



## poppy666

Good luck for tomorrow sweetie n safe arrival of your little princess :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Good luck Mommyv, will be waiting for your news xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

Praying for safe delivery mommyv. Can't wait to see pictures!!! :hugs:


----------



## China girl

So EXCITED!!!.....Good luck Mommyv...sending prayers & :hugs: your way!!


Babyhopes...Freya is a cutie!!!


----------



## coral11680

morning ding dongs!

Sorry I haven't been on much. Keira doesn't sleep as much during the day now so when shes asleep or happy playing I'm doing wahsing, and cleaning etc!

Babyd, glad little Bella is kicking away and who is your dentist?:haha:

Tink glad you enjoyed the film. How is Lily's cold? Let me know if you want to meet tomorrow or Friday? If Lily is too unwell we can leave it another week:haha:

Mommv good luck with the induction and look forward to pics of your princess:cloud9::happydance:

Poppy, how is Serenity doing, what an adorable pic of her!:happydance:

BH Freya is a cutie. :awww:

China, hope you FIL makes a speedy recovery. Do you have any names for your little girl yet?:hugs:

Caz lots of :dust: for this cycle :hugs:

Laura, ouch pains sound horrible, mommyv is right first babies engage early, try to rest up. :hugs:

afm the wedding was fantastic, such a lovely day. The ceremony was at a reistry office then they hired an old fashioned red double decker bus to take us through London to the wedding reception, danced the night away and saw old relatives too, was lovely.
Keira was a monkey yesterday and wouldn't go to bed til 10.30!! she did sleep til 7 though so wasn't all bad. I hear her cooing now. I have to take her to get her injections at 11 :( xx


----------



## poppy666

Coral glad you had a good weekend. Awww bless Keira never liked the injection part when the 3 eldest had all those :cry: hope she ok and dont cry long :hugs:

Serenity ok but stillgot blocked nose n a cough, was that blocked this morning she sneezed and gunk went everywhere :sick::haha:


----------



## coral11680

ahh bless, those colds take forever to p*** off! I remember Keira doing that she had a coughing fit and greeen phlegm went everywhere:haha: :sick: good thing we love them aye! xx


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm how old would you put a baby in a cot?


----------



## puppycat

Up to you hun, Laura was 8weeks because she out grew here moses. Some people use them straight off x


----------



## babyhopes2010

freya is in moses basket but will be in lil crib soon and then when shes bigger enough ill put her in the cot :)


----------



## poppy666

I just want to use an Angelcare pad nmonitor but they not good in moses basket.


----------



## laurah8279

Hey girls. Did any of you go on mat leave earlier yhan planned? I want to but my boss is a super bitch and cant see her agreeing to it. Spoke to HR dept and they said its fine but my boss doesnt have to agree to it nd she can request a sicknote to back it up! Feel like i am being accused of making it up! So mad and upset right now. Seeing my boss fri to ask her if i can finish on 5th instead of 23rd and use my 13 days booked for jan to cover 6th to 22nd dec instead. Cant see her going for it at all x


----------



## puppycat

Pops i used the monitor pad in the moses, is yours too big?

Laura screw ya boss, just go on sick. I did x


----------



## poppy666

Not the upstairs on, bit narrow but ok... may try it then :thumbup:

Laura agree with PC..


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> Pops i used the monitor pad in the moses, is yours too big?
> 
> Laura screw ya boss, just go on sick. I did x

I have a docs appointment booked for tomorrow afternoon to see what he says about it. I just didnt want to make my sick record bad x


----------



## babydream

Poppy people use the monitor in moses basket and i will too, should be fine, i tried with other babies. xx

Laura, i agree with PC, screw her and go on sick. As it goes now you might be well sick from all this stress anyway. hugs hunni xx

Coral, glad you had a good time at the wedding, i'd love to go to a good do and have a good time, unfortunately nobody is getting married in the near future :( xx

hello CG, PK, BH and all, Hope mommyv is okay xx

I have terrible heartburn, yuk yuk, i just had a huge sip of gaviscon straight from the bottle lol Bubs constantly kicking below my boobies and sometimes i can feel them bounce lol Funny! I finally got my physio app for next week thursday. i had to chase it up as the app letter got lost in the post somewhere. Police was also around to get victim support unit stuff started with me as things are getting worse around here and i'm feeling more stressed about it now. Hope it'll help my plans to get the feck out of here very soon. xxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

coral11680 said:


> China, hope you FIL makes a speedy recovery. Do you have any names for your little girl yet?:hugs:

Thanks Coral. Her name is Camryn Olivia


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ooooh exciting times in DD land, Hope your ok MommyV, can't wait to hear your news honey. I'm thinking of you :hugs: x

Now we just need some BFP!

Laura, I agree with the others, you need to put yourself and the baby first now, not your boss. Get signed off and put your feet up honey, you deserve a good rest x

Pops, If you use the cot, you can just do what we were all saying with blankets either side of her to make her feel snug. No reason why she can't sleep in it form day 1 if she will settle. I love my breathing monitor, it fits fine in her crib still so Lily is still in the crib but she is gonna be on the move to her cot v.soon.

Coral, Friday ok hun? been a busy bee here x

Hugs and love to all other DD's :hugs: :kiss: :wave: x

Lily still got her cold but its not been too bad, she's just snotty with a little bit of a temp. CF nurse been round today, apparently they have located her second gene. Happy and sad, of course we knew it was CF but you always wonder 'what if' the sweat test was wrong. This leaves no doubt (as did the sweat test really) but the good news is that once they have looked into other people with the same gene combination, they might be able to predict how her illness will progress to a certain extent. She's texting it to me later so I can do some research of my own. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sorry China, missed your post at first. Will keep praying for FIL :hugs: x


----------



## puppycat

Laura they cannot legally hold any sick thats maternity related against your record.


----------



## poppy666

Tink hope your ok now its been confirmed :hugs: even tho you knew it still must be hard xxx

I know nothing about CF which is very ignorant of me, i should read up on it and will do.


----------



## pk2of8

:hi: hello dingly dongs!! 

Well, kids just left with their sperm donor to go to VA for the holiday. Dh still at work 2 hours away (since Monday) and won't be back til tonight. I always think I'm going to love the time to myself until it gets here and then I'm just depressed and lonely. :sad1: don't know what to do with myself with everybody gone. :nope: anyway.....

Tink, I'm sure it's hard getting the CF confirmed like that...even if you already knew. :hugs: I still think sweet Lilyanne couldnt have a better, more skilled and prepared mum than you to meet her needs. :hugs: 

Poppy, poor little Seren all stuffy! Poor you! I hope she gets over it soon. :kiss: how are you doing otherwise?

Coral, sounds like you had a fab time at the wedding :happydance: did you say Keira is over her cold now? Does your dh celebrate thanksgiving there with you? :hugs:

China, I hope your FIL continues to have a strong recovery. And I LOVE the name camryn Olivia!! So precious!! :hugs:

Laura, I'd take the mat leave early too, better that if you're having so much pain. You don't want to exacerbate things by working too much. :hugs:

Mommyv, still looking forward to seeing pictures and hearing about the birth! :happydance:

Babyd, you crack me up with your food cravings and such. :haha: I hope your doc appt goes well sweetie :hugs:

SB, it was such good news that your wbc's came back up! Yay!! :happydance: I hope you get your bfp soon hun. Where are you at in your cycle? 

Caz, maybe you will ov early!! Lots of :dust: for you sweetie. 

Pc, how's you chick? :hugs: Laura looks so adorable in the pictures you posted in your blog. :cloud9:

Phoebles, jenn, mc, damita, hopes... :hugs::kiss: I hope you're all well!

Not much else to say here. I suppose my only consolation is I haven't ov'd yet so we won't completely miss it like last cycle. :wacko: dh better come home hot to trot tonight though or I'm not gonna be in a good mood. :growlmad::haha:


----------



## puppycat

Hope you're ok Tink, ssorry it has been confirmed as CF but at least they know now so you can all get more support and info.

Hey PK, i'm good thanks, 1dpo today and only 2days ahead of you CD wise. Hope you manage to pin DH down tonight, i know how difficult it can be!


----------



## poppy666

Tie him up PK :haha: hope you get the goods. OH asking me when we're able to dtd again, i said when we're fecking 60yr olds :dohh: he can stayyyyyyyyy away :p


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

awww thanks guys, yes I'm doing ok. I must admit, I still get sad about it. She's my precious baby, I can't imagine life without her. I just hope she continues to do well. Care will be no different since the diagnosis was already made, but we will now have bloods taken to find out who carry's which gene. Once they have researched other people with the same 'genotype' they can be on the look out for the things that usually go with that combination to better her care. x

PK, hey honey! :hugs: for being lonely, I feel the same when my kids go to their dads which is rare thankfully :haha: Tie DH down when he gets home, I'm praying for you miracle but you two gotta do the 'dirty work' ok? ok! :rofl: xxxxx

PC, welcome to the TWW :dust: FX the 'magic' is happening as we speak x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Pops, took a good couple of months till I felt even remotely like doing anything :haha: now I'm just fed up that I have what an old member used to call it, a 'bucket fadge' :rofl: I feel so loose down there TMI, feel sorry for DH and paranoid its not satisfying him ... on a mission doing my pelvic floor exercises. And a 1 and a 2 and a 3 ... come on squeeze with me girls!!! :rofl: x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Happy 19 weeks China!!!!! wow, times flying for me, is it for you? how are you hun? x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all quick post as cooking tea and off to c twilight tonight 

Hey everyone hope all are ok

PK thanks such a relieve about WBC, I am on day 4 of cycle so wait and see but I have a hip and pelvis xray on the 12th Dec dont know wot to do about it, will work out dates later

Anyway we have a procession order on the house now so we have until the 23rd Jan 2012 to find somewhere to live :-( The landlord wants the house bk think there is a major damp issue with the house. Going to council tomorrow to show them the letter and hopefully they will help out 

Hope Mummy_V is ok and progressing well won't be long till another DD baby is here


----------



## pk2of8

Well dh better be completely amenable to getting it on :sex: tonight or that whole saying "hell hath no fury like a woman scorned..." is going to have a whole new meaning to it!! :haha: and besides...opk looks positive today so should ov tmw or the day after at the latest....


----------



## Hopes314

looking forward to some news from mommyv


----------



## babydream

Me too :) xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning DD's! off out again today, Child Development clinic with my second youngest today. No news of Mommyv yet? 

Hope your all A-OK! :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies
 



Attached Files:







Happy-Thanksgiving.jpg
File size: 77 KB
Views: 0


----------



## poppy666

Happy Thanksgiving ladies :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all...some cute baby pics on here lately congrats *BH*'s baby Freya is so cute!! gorgeous Bella Bump *babydream*! cant believe your almost 3/4 done!! eeeeeeeek...:happydance: happy thanksgiving!! to *all!*! not really with it lately, my head is wandering, not from lack of sleep just dunno :shrug: just seem in a daze lately ...Rhys has hands!! :haha: he really found them today, been throwing toys around :rofl: bless, he kept going cross eyed looking at them too funny boy, he been sleeping good, but SSSSsshhhh dont tell anyone! :haha: any how...just a quick drop in...love n hugs to all..xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww bless love it when they that age AND you get more sleep :haha:

Wonder how MommyV is, should have herlittle princess now.


----------



## babydream

I've just been stalking Mommyv's husband and she had the :baby: already!!! 

Congratulations Mommyv!!!​:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I stalked her wall earlier lol things we do :haha:


*CONGRATULATIONS MOMMYV *​


----------



## poppy666

My OH got me paranoid about Seren's scull shape now, if your looking from the back of her head one side is bigger than the other side, plus sometimes her left eye looks smaller than her right one. HV here tomoz gonna get her to look.


----------



## sleeping bubs

Oh bless ya Poppy Mckenzie has a weird shape head he was born with a lump on his head due to birth, which went down eventually hv were alarmed about it lol first time we saw them they panicked!! Anyway his head is flat on the right back and a more prominent of the left (looks like a lump!)


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies! I had my 28 week midwife appointment today and everything was great  Baby measuring right on target and head down, heartbeat great, my BP and urine fine and got blood test for iron levels, antibodies and diabetes so hopefully they will be all ok too and if so no more blood tests during this pregnancy and next midwife appoinment at 32 weeks which is 22nd December. . . yay!

Now to read back. . . 
xxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Ladies i cannot absorb all the info i have just read lol im soooo tired, zzzzzzz!

But i do want to say a massive congrats to MommyV  i can't wait to see pics and for the L&D story, i don't seem to have you on fb so will need to wait until you get time to nip on here. Do we have a name for your princess yet?

Also Tink sorry to hear about the CF being confirmed but hopefully you will get some answers and insight into Lily's condition now *hugs for you both* xxx


----------



## Damita

:wave: hope everyone is well, no ovulation here - just waiting and :sex:


----------



## babydream

Morning,

Jenny that's fab news hun xx i think i remember mommyv naming her little girl Rebekah x

Poppy let us know what the HV says about Serenity's head shape, interesing, hope all ok xx

Tink, yeah, sorry i read about confirming CF hope you are well. It still must be difficult to know it black and white even if you already knew. Hugs to you both xxxx

Hope everyone ok, not much happening with me just tired. zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:baby::cloud9:Congratulations Mommyv!!!!:cloud9::baby:
So pleased for you honey!!!!!!


----------



## Damita

I missed it - congrats MommyV!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pk2of8

Big congrats mommyv!!! I hope you can get on soon and post some pictures and let us know how everything went!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

here shes is a week old.........................................

https://img341.imageshack.us/img341/9103/freyabnb1.jpg
https://img69.imageshack.us/img69/7108/freya1p.jpg

https://img38.imageshack.us/img38/1817/freya2b.jpg


----------



## babydream

Aaahhh, so cute BH, i want to buy these sleepsuits! From Asda? I think i saw them there lol xx Hope all ok xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeah bd i think they were 6 pound 4 two :)


----------



## poppy666

Awww Freya so cute :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Babydream got my days mixedup HV coming next friday lol.


----------



## puppycat

Beautiful Freya :cloud9:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

I had little Rebekah Wednesday November 23rd at 3:27 pm. My induced labor wasn't too bad but she was hard to push out because she was face up but I still only pushed for about 30 min she was 21 in and 7 lb12 oz. We are home now and doing well she is a good baby so far and nursing well. We have a pic on my Facebook wall and I will post more pics when I'm not on the iPad 

Hope all you ladies are doing well


----------



## poppy666

Congratz again lovely, well done :happydance::happydance: gonna nosy on fb now :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

PC got your cardi n hat and its gorgeousssssssssssssssssss gonna put it on her later n take pic, pm your addy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

*Congratulations Mommyv!!!​*
:thumbup::baby::thumbup::kiss::happydance::happydance:
babyhopes freya is gorgeous!!!!:thumbup::baby:
poppy i thought Rhys's head was a funny shape, the HV said its from the birth, the skull is soft and made of many bits so its all just starting to come together, im sure Serenity's little head is fine!:thumbup:

babydream:kiss:....arghhhhhhh i need you to confirm address...im not losing your 2nd package in the post!! xx:dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Awesome, glad you like it. Forgot about address, will fb it tomorrow x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks MC told OH that but he stressing daft idiot :haha:

PC yep dont forget missy lol, off to asda now need shopping.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
So sorry I haven't been around this week. Had a killer of a week!!! Had yet another inspection at work with only 1 days notice instead of the usual 2 days! :growlmad: 

But enough moaning from me!! 

Hope all DD's are well. I haven't had time to catch up on all the missed posts. Will try read up.

A quick question: What does implantation bleeding look like?


----------



## Hopes314

babyhopes- i think freya looks a lot like you! very cute. how is she being for you so far? miss your sleep yet? :haha:

skweek- i think implantation bleeding is usually some very light pink or red spotting and i think it can even come later as tan or brown when it is 'old blood' i had spotting for weeks of all different colors and all was well. im sure it varies. do you have some spotting!?


----------



## Hopes314

mommyv congratulations!! so many girls on this thread i cant believe it! glad she is doing well for you so far. not sure if im friends with you on facebook :dohh: i wanna see pics!


----------



## Hopes314

MC- glad to hear rhys is sleeping well! and mila just found her hands recently too! she grabs everyone and everything, and wont stop munching everything either and drooling like a water fountain, where does it all come from!? mila isnt sleeping great though, still only like 3 hours at a time. we boiled a sweet potato on thanksgiving and put it in a blender with breastmilk. she LOVED it! i need to upload a pic. she slept really well after that too, think it sat in her belly longer than just milk so it helped a bit.


----------



## Hopes314

heres a pic of mila in her steeler jersey, and then a pic of her taking her first bite of food ever! and then pics of her eating more lol. she actually knew to open her mouth! and it must have been yummy, it made her smile. :kiss::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







jersey.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9









food.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 7









food2.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 6









food3.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Damita

It's ovulation day :happydance:

awww look at the cute baby pics!


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, well that took me some time to catch up on all the missed posts - but only because I am reading with one eye and watching Strictly and X factor!! Sad I know!! But love those shows. 

BH - Freya is gorgeous!!! I just love the name too!! 

China - So glad to hear you FIL is on the road of recovery!! Hope he is feeling better too. Just love the name you have picked!! 

BD - Lovely babybump!!! Oh yes - please tell me where to find your dentist!! ROFL!! 

PC - Hope Laura is almost done with the pox!! glad she had a good birthday and got spoilt!! 

Tink - :hugs: I can imagine, the blows dont get any easier to hear. But we can all see you are a pillar of strength for your family. Hope Lily is feeling much better. Hell, sorry to admit even I was doing the pelvic floors!! HEHE and I haven't even had a lil un yet!! haha 

SB - Hope the council have sorted that mold!! That cant be healthy for anyone!! 

Laura - hope you are managing that pain better these days. I hope your B*&%# of a boss has been a bit more sympathetic towards you and given in to your wishes. 

Coral - hope Kiera wasn't too teary with her jabs. that talk brings back memories of getting my pre-school jabs. 

Poppy - ROFL --> at Seren sneezing - I can just imagine it! greeny snot all over the walls, couches, toys , ... LOL!!! 
FXed for you too - I presume you are in your TWW now. 

Jenny Penn - Congrats on getting to 28 Weeks!! 

MommyV - Congrats on the birth of your beautiful Rebekah!!! Good birth weight!! 

Hopes - those pics of Mila's first taste of food - really cute! Looks like you will have no problem feeding her!! 

Well really not sure if it is IB now. Wiped last night and got a bit of pinky stuff on the toilet paper and again this morning, but now its all gone!! 
Someone said the longer it lasts the better. They also said that it could last for up to 4 days. I only had a few hours - so really not sure now. 
But I really dont want to get myself all excited, so just taking it easy. If it is great but if not - then so be it! 
I have an appointment with the gynae on Dec 9th, so either way its cool with me!! 

Hope all other DD's are well!!


----------



## coral11680

hi girls :hi:

Big congrats Mommyv on the birth of Rebekah!!:cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hopes, ahh such cute pics, glad Mila enjoyed her sweet potatoes! They have to be one of Keira's favourite foods, she had some fresh pureed tonight, I had some boiled from thanksgiving also.

Damita lots of :dust: hope you catch that eggy!

skweek hi hun hope you are well.

Tink, enjoyed seeing you and Lily yesterday you got some great pics too!:happydance:

hey everyone else, off to have a cuppa now, Keira not been in bed long so trying to chill now xx


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Skweek, yeh Laura is pretty much clear now, i don't think it was as bad as it could've been. She just has snotty eyes now, her own fault though, she been upside down dribbling into her eyes on purpose. Seriously!


----------



## skweek35

PC - glad to hear Laura is getting better. 

Coral - yes I am well thanks. Just making the most of the week before the onslaught of the week again. 

AFM - busy with school work again this morning then off to help a friend get her house more organised - they have just moved into their new house this week and she is finding out her C-section date tomorrow! She is hoping this is the last 2 weeks for her! She is huge!!!

Hope all DD's and their families are feeling much better after all the colds and bugs!!


----------



## laurah8279

Hi girls. 

Sorry for not being on lately but i am really suffering!!! 

First of all, big congrats to babyhopes and mommyv? Gorgeous little girls!!

So i have been diagnosed with SPD now as well as an inflamed left sacroiliac joint and with noah being fully engaged too means i am in agony whenever i move or walk. Getting aome really painful braxton hicks too but mainly through the night so i think its just dehydration thru the night that is causing them and the pain.

What a nightmare!!! Doc haa signed me off work for next wk so thats good.

Hope everyone else is ok x x


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all...im opening the debate on whether youd have c-sec, as now its a choice here in the UK....im deffo all for it after connors nasty birth and Rhys's even wore birth...i said deffo no more after rhys but now i have a c-sec choice...hmmmmmm....more babies??:shrug: 

hopes...mila on solids all ready!!...big hungry girl...Rhys is still on a liquid diet lol...he dont need the solids(yet), he is awake most of the day now,maybe 3x20mins naps then 10-12 hours over night...sleepy head :awww: xx cute pics love her!!! awwwww


----------



## mothercabbage

laurah8279 said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Sorry for not being on lately but i am really suffering!!!
> 
> First of all, big congrats to babyhopes and mommyv? Gorgeous little girls!!
> 
> So i have been diagnosed with SPD now as well as an inflamed left sacroiliac joint and with noah being fully engaged too means i am in agony whenever i move or walk. Getting aome really painful braxton hicks too but mainly through the night so i think its just dehydration thru the night that is causing them and the pain.
> 
> What a nightmare!!! Doc haa signed me off work for next wk so thats good.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok x x

sending you :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## skweek35

Laura - so glad the doc has booked you off for the week - let your boss put that in her pipe!! hehe :hugs: for the painful braxon Hicks (I always thought they were called Branston Hicks HAHA silly me!!) 

MC - I hope I get a night sleep just like Rhys!!


----------



## coral11680

hey ladies, 

pc glad Laura feels better:hugs:

Laura, sorry you are in pain, is your boss being understanding? :hugs:

Wheres mommyv's pics of baby I can't find them!:haha:

MC, I think its good to have the choice, but don't think first timers should get to choose really. Glad Rhys is sleeping well good boy :awww: Keira is sleeping pretty well some nights without waking at all but sometimes needs a bottle about 4 ish but then sleeps til 8 or so. She sleeps a lot less in the day now prob about 2-3 hours total. 

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

we got a whole debate on FB over the c-sec thing....it does come down to personal choice...i know id have one if i wanted to extend the family....even if the nhs said no, id save up, i cant give birth again...my babies get stuck!!!..rhys's HB went off the monitor..scary shit...not doing that shit again!! ever!!! :argh::cry:


----------



## laurah8279

Yeah aftet she saw me literally struggling to walk because i was in so much pain when i went in on fri to give her my sicknote and to speak with HR. I could barely walk i was in so much pain. 

I dont think i would opt for the c section. I dont like the thpught of being laid up and unavle to look after my son at the most important point of his well being. It is major surgery and not something to be considered lightly x x


----------



## skweek35

I totally agree with you Laura - for my first I would like to try pushing. If me or the baby got into any trouble - then fine C-section. Then for the 2nd baby I would opt for elective c-section. 
I agree that such major surgery needs very careful thought and should not be an automatic first option unless need be!


----------



## poppy666

Id have a section if needed, if i knew my next was going to put me in slow labour like Serenity did id ask for one :thumbup: BUT after having Serenity im not having noooooooooooooo more, its hell here atm with her Colic cant cope and OH away now till Tuesday so im dreading tonight, already clock watching for 7pm :cry:

Know its not nice to say but i dont even like her at the moment :cry::cry:


----------



## puppycat

I may have started this c sec debate on FB :blush:

I think first time mums shouldn't have the choice either - I'm all for a c ec if it's medically necessary for Mum or baby and also think they should make that decision much sooner than they do.

I think the NHS needs to spend the money on more midwives not c sec's. If the women were more supported throughout birth I think it'd make a difference. I have nothing factual to back that up with, purely an opinion. Of course I was lucky and managed a water birth in an MLU with Laura so have no hang ups about natural birth but I know people who've had horrid experiences.

I'd support elective sections for 2nd plus birth.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- Huge hugs!! Sorry to hear you are having such a rough time, i am sure things can only get better for you :hugs::kiss:

AFM- Just a quick update on me- I am now stable on all my medications and am regularly seeing a psychotherapist so now my ttc journey is my main focus again. I had my second appt the other day with my fs and they are not sure whether i am ovulating or not but suspect me to have pcos so have arranged for me to have a scan to see if i have cysts on my ovaries, they are going to redo my bloods to try to get a better idea of whether i am ovulating or not and then they are going to see me in 3 months when they will arrange for me to get my tubes checked and inform me of the next step after this. I know i haven't been around much but been having a really difficult time of it recently and i hope to get on more often now but cannot make any promises i just thought i would let you know my progress. I am really out of the loop on here but would like to say a huge congrats to the new mummys your babies are beautiful :cloud9: I hope you are all doing really well :hugs::kiss:

xxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

poppy big :hugs: you poor thing, its awful when they scream non-stop. Have you tried swaddling her ? did you switch to the comfort milk? Hope little Serenity isn't too bad for you hun. Just remember this time passes quickly and she wont be like this for long. Also have you tried colief? it didn't do much for Keira but she didn't have colic, just a tummy ache occasionally, she didn't scream in the evenings or anything. We are all here thinking of you. If she gets too much put her in her moses basket and leave her for a few mins to get a bit of a break.:hugs::hugs:

Lupine, hi honey, glad you have got yourself sorted and lets hope you aren't waiting to long til you get your long awaited bfp! we are due a few around here! x


----------



## poppy666

I left her for a few minutes earlier cos it was getting too much, cant swaddle her because i end up nearly undressing her cos she sweats like mad with crying. Got her on dentinox in bottle, she wont take via syringe. Tried comfort with teat 1 and 2, but she wont drink it 'screams more' unless i try during the day 1st whilst she's calm? plus she still blocked up since birth so thats not helping waking her constantly n me putting drops in about 10 times a day.


----------



## poppy666

Think i'll try again on the Comfort during the day and when she's not screaming house dowm. Plus gonna use a few drops of karvol, i know your not ment to but her nose keeps waking her up. Never known her without a blocked nose she's had it since day one.


----------



## babyhopes2010

she actually slept last night :wohoo:

ill catch up witht he gos later x
https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/6606/dscn2013w.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.usr :)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Will reply to everyone in a bit, but just wanted to offer some advice for Pops

I understand how you feel right now, Lily was the same. We used to cry together! Having it all fresh in my mind and being out of the situation I hope you don't mind me offering my two pennys. I remember I needed babydream to sort me out lol I knew it all but when your the mum with all the emotions and the crying you sometimes can't see the woods for the trees. Firstly i would try some colief. It is lactase enzyme, and the theory is that undigested lactose that has built up in the gut throughout the day causes colicy pains. Lactase breaks it down, and it works if that's the cause of the problem. Comfort milk would have the same effect being low in lactose, so you don't need to do both. 

I echo about the swaddling, use a lightweight sheet. 

Consider actually doing less for her when she is crying. My theory of colic is that a it doesn't take a lot to unsettle a newborn and they eventually go into melt down at the end of the day. This could be due to pain, discomfort, or perhaps over stimulation. Even holding can exhaust them, and what do we do when they are crying? cuddle them. I'm not saying you shouldn't cuddle her, but perhaps try swaddling her and laying her down. I used to pat lily on the back like this. 

Following on from the 'melt down' over stimulation theory, you might want to try white noise. Everyone laughs at me, but this is the only thing that worked with Lily. When she was in meltdown I took her to the bed room, turned off the lights, swaddled her and put the hair drier on. Your effectively creating the womb, and shutting out stimulation to help her wind down. 

Try getting her into a roteine where she would be asleep during the 'colicy time' I know its so hard when she's been awake for hours and you haven't slept properly or had time for Korben. It didn't work for Lily, but a Gina F. Contented Lil Baby type roteine got my others out of the 7-10 screaming stage. Lily responded more to the baby whisperer type thing of EASY eat, activity, sleep, you. Have you read either books? Its about catching sleep cues before they become over tired and can't settle as a result. 

How is she by day? does she feed well?

I'm sorry if I'm telling you to suck eggs, but I just wanted to help :haha: I'm sure you know all this honey, just wanted to remind you or help you find a solution. x


----------



## poppy666

Thats a great help Tink and no didnt know half that advice :hugs: 

I had read last night about the white noise cos i was going to wheel her crib into the kitchen at one point, but will be trying it tonight.

Going to try the comfort at dinner see how she goes. Feeding wise she has 3oz occassional 2oz. Every 2.5 hours. This stuffy nose isnt helping tho.

I know Rhys and Korben had Colic, but what works for one dont really mean it works for another.

Thank you Tink, feel like your on your own sometimes with this :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy..firstly :hugs: and as for some of my advice...when chloe was born it was a matter of days before the colic set in...:cry: it was hard work and i didnt have any other kids back then...i found lying her over my knee or a firm pillow eased her,with my knee/pillow under her belly...then as the days passed i found lying her on her front to sleep helped her...all 3 of mine have been belly sleepers, i know they say dont..but i did and do with Rhys..i found none of the teats(specially for colic) helped either...i found it hard to like chloe at times too, so you are deffo not alone there :hugs:, once she gets rid of her snuffles and her colic eases you can bond with her easier,The white noise works too, i had a pocket tv in the end of her moses basket,kept it on all night!(not tuned into a tv station) even the hoover!! wow..all my kids have fallen asleep whilst im hoovering..sometimes i leave it on for an extra 10 mins and dissapear for a fag! :haha: was bliss when she slept through:happydance:...failing that..get her on ebay!! :rofl: ill buy her! or i can send you these two boys!!! buy one get one free!...but joking aside...lots of :hugs: and :kiss: always on FB if you want to vent, you were my agony aunt so ill be yours!:hugs: and just think, her cold WILL go and her colic WILL go too...so just get through 5 mins at a time and youll get there,thinking of you :flower: :hugs:

:wave: DD's xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Your not on your own honey, I felt the same. Especially when it goes on late into the night and everyone else has gone to sleep. 

Going on from white noise, simply putting a hair drier on by her crib and trying to get her to sleep BEFORE she has got ratty might help. I now use sound effects with Lily, cheaper than the hairdryer lol i have a white noise app on the ipod and put that on the dock. You can also buy cd's with white noise and womb sounds. Like I said, people laugh at me putting the hairdryer on for her when she's in a state but its like magic :haha: I also ended up carrying her in a sling some of the time so I could get on. Feel for you honey xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: tink, hows Lily x:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Some really good advice there for you Pops, i feel you though - Laura drove me insane, i'd have happily sold her on ebay at a few weeks old!

Now we're in the terrible twos and i'm there all over again. I need a break! Argh!


----------



## laurah8279

Aw popps, i hope it starts to get better for you soon. Sounds like tink knows exactly what she is talking about so dont be afraid to ask for help or advice. Big :hugs: hun x x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:everyone

Hey MC, good to see you..how are the boys??:hugs:

Oh, my little Poppy, Colic is not fun. Corey had it, and for the life of me I can't remember what I did to help him(of course that was 10 years ago:haha: ) But I do believe it was from his formula. Anywho...Like all the ladies have said it will get better:hugs: I don't have much advice but I do have lots of :hugs:

:happydance:CONGRATS TO MOMMYV!!!!!:happydance:

Tink your Awesome...keep the advice coming cause I am going to need it soon:thumbup: Hope Lili pie and all the Fam are doing well.

Lupine, so happy for you!!! :hugs: 

Laura,Caz,Phoebe,SB,BD,BH,Puppy,Skweek,PK,all the other DD's:hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey MC, PC :wave: delayed reactions here :haha: left this on and doing some housework. Good advice MC, yes tummy positions often work well for colicy babies. I sometimes laid Lily across my lap face down, patted her back and put the i pod next to her head with the white noise :haha: Totally agree MC, feels like forever when its happening, but even for me with Lily, soon becomes a distant memory. Take each hour as it comes Pops, it will get better I promise. 6 weeks sticks out in my memory as a turning point but the best age to hit is 12 weeks - its the fourth trimester. MC, hoover just gets Lily excited now :rofl: she loves a bit of noise and shrieks almost louder than the hoover! Yes 10 mins extra hover for a bit of you time - ciggie/coffee/tea/vallium :rofl: xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey China! :wave: Laura! :wave: xxxx


----------



## laurah8279

:hi: tink!

Just at home watching jezza lol.

Feels weird as whilst i am resting and sat i feel fine and guilty for not being at work but as soon as i get up and start doing something, the pain starts!! Its kind of weird trying to just sit and relax and rest but its obviously want i need to do. 

How are you and lily doing? X x x


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

Poppy lots of hugs to you my first was very colicky and I understand how that makes you feel some of the things that worked with him were white noise a pacifier movement ( walking around, jiggling or bouncing him and the baby swing on high speed) I also would go out a lot I brought him with me this helped to keep me sane also try to get help it can be a lifesaver when you're feeling super stressed and by 4 months my son was a happy smiley baby and I was able to really start enjoying him

:wave: China Tink Coral MC Laura PC and anybody else I missed I have to go change a big poopy but I'll try to get on later I have lots of pics on my camera i just need to get them to the computer and I'll post them


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww hey Mommyv! you loving having a newborn around? :cloud9: can't wait to see your photos :) x

Laura, I hear ya with the SPD. Do you have a v pillow? I found the easiest way to rest was with that behind me supporting the SI joint with my feet up and reclining. Don't feel guilty for one minute!!!! being pregnant is tiring and uncomfortable enough without SPD and you need to look after yourself. Chill out and put you and the baby first :) x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Just realised everyone asked how me and Lily are doing :haha:

Were ok, I'm tired out but ok. Lily still has a little cold, but nothing more than a runny nose. CF wise all is chugging away smoothly, still waiting on the nurse to text me her Genotype so I can research it. She's on two meals a day, and I'm still expressing her breastmilk. Not so hard now, I only express 4-5 times a day and it takes no time with my Avent twin electric pump. Worth every penny I paid for that thing :) Lily loves her veggies, and I struggle getting anything sweet into her :haha: strange child. I'm not gonna complain though! She drinks water better than juice too so all good for her, she's also had a suck on some melon in her Nuby nibbler - yes another good purchase Coral! :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks MC and all my lovely DDs :hugs:

Well she's back on the comfort she's only drinking 2oz of it, but at leasts she's taking it, i know its going to take a few days to kick in so we will see. Bought more nose drops today, she costing a fortune :haha:

MommyV get some picson i cant see any on your wall :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls afm just waiting to ovulate we have put are decorations up woopp getting all christmassy hehehe were having bacon and potatoes for tea yum yum poppy glad bbys feeding hun hope love bby pics hun aww cute mommyv big congrats hun looking forward to seeing pic x x


----------



## mothercabbage

*tink*...i have been reserching lilys CF...that numbers and letters you put on FB...i came across a forum and was going to post on it as im not really sure i understand all the big words:dohh: and low and behold who was he most recent poster....OUR TINK! :haha:was gonna say hi on there but like you said its an old post and i checked and only 11 users were online..:cry: anyway...i think i get the jist that lily has a milder form of CF?:shrug: its sad that she has it at all but a blessing its a mild form, :hugs:

*china*...my boys are fab!! hows that :pink: bump!! xxx


----------



## MommyV

Tink I'm absolutely loving being a mommy again Rebekah is so sweet I almost can't believe it because I had such a hard time with my other two Glad to hear that Lily is doing well and eating well I also saw about the results of her test on Facebook that's wonderful

Laura that's awful that you're in so much pain hopefully you can rest at home and get a bit more comfortable

Poppy hopefully this formula will help keep Serenity more comfortable dh and I are going to try to get more pics up today


----------



## China girl

Hey Mommyv & Tink:hi:

MC, we are doing good. I am feeling "normal" again...except with a belly pack:haha:

Fantastic new Tink....God is so good:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tink great news lovely :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

God is soooooo good :happydance: 

MC, even I'm having a hard time reading the research papers on it :rofl: In lame terms, CF is caused by a 'mutant' set of two genes. So two genes that have defects, one from mum and one from dad. Lily has on common DF508 and the weird and wonderful C.3140-26A>G (also known as 3272-26A>) The weird one is so weird it actually still does the job its meant to do just in the wrong way. Its all about salt transfer between cells, and too much / too little salt in bits of the body that causes the problems associated with CF. Although the DF508 is a severe kind, the weird one does the job reasonably so the other one is disregarded by the body, to a certain extent. This USUALLY makes for a mild illness. Sooooooooooo made up, nothings certain of course, but the future just started to look a little brighter :loopy: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Was just thinking of you Pops hows it going tonight? :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Its quiet atm waiting to give her a bottle and pray it dont set her off [-o&lt;


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Is it after her bottle she goes? FX honey xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> God is soooooo good :happydance:
> 
> MC, even I'm having a hard time reading the research papers on it :rofl: In lame terms, CF is caused by a 'mutant' set of two genes. So two genes that have defects, one from mum and one from dad. Lily has on common DF508 and the weird and wonderful C.3140-26A>G (also known as 3272-26A>) The weird one is so weird it actually still does the job its meant to do just in the wrong way. Its all about salt transfer between cells, and too much / too little salt in bits of the body that causes the problems associated with CF. Although the DF508 is a severe kind, the weird one does the job reasonably so the other one is disregarded by the body, to a certain extent. This USUALLY makes for a mild illness. Sooooooooooo made up, nothings certain of course, but the future just started to look a little brighter :loopy: x

ive just spent the last hour or so reading up on it...its such a confusing illness :dohh: im sooooooo made up lily has the weird kind too!!:happydance: i never realised how seriously some people are effected by it, will keep your Lilypie in my prayers! xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwwww bless you for reading up MC :hugs: I love you :) xxxx :haha: there's a program on tonight, 9pm bbc3 called love on the transplant list. Tonight its about a 21 year old girl with CF. DH isn't sure he can watch it, he thinks he will be wondering 'what if that's our Lily?' in 21 years time :cry: its a VERY confusing illness, but its all about salt and sticky mucus ... ewwwwwww :rofl: x


----------



## puppycat

I want to watch that Tink but DH wants to watch some crap about Charlie Boorman on C5, guess who'll lose....


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yeah, its not a nice illness. Without medical intervention, Lily would probably die in childhood. Its horrible stuff but just makes me feel so lucky to be living in this day and age not 30 years ago when these babies never got the chance to grow up! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PC, sounds like the same situation in this house mostly. DH controls the TV, end of. I just V+ everything to watch the next day when he's at work :haha: You ok hun? x


----------



## puppycat

Yeh, just feeling a bit low tonight but I don't feel like I have the right to complain in here with everything you girls are going through :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Is it after her bottle she goes? FX honey xxx

Yes between 7-8pm bottle then all hell breaks loose. She wasnt too bad tonight i swaddled and rocked her for an hour and got through it, but her nose was pissing her off so she still awake in bouncer, bloody nose :growlmad:

Anyone swaddle in crib?? HV told me they dont do it no more so i stopped doing it, but swaddled her from 5pm and she slept 3hrs solid without waking which was heaven


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

awww PC :hugs: don't feel like you have no right to be down, rant away if you need to :hugs: x

Poppy, so glad tonight has been easier, I hope it lasts. I still half swaddle Lily. The increased cot death risk is because of over heating. If you keep her dressed light, and use just a sheet to swaddle there is no reason why you shouldn't. Like I've said before, the reason for that advice is that it should be 'fool proof' you just know that when its said swaddling is fine there's gonna be someone wrapping their baby in a thick blanket that they can't wiggle out of that's going to overheat badly x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink... just need midnight to hurry so i can go bed, dont see point in going earlier when she wakes every 2hrs cos id be more knackered.


----------



## puppycat

Managed to watch that prog Tink - i actually read her story in my nan's magazine yesterday funnily enough. I'm so glad it had a happy ending, what a brave girl she was x


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> Yeh, just feeling a bit low tonight but I don't feel like I have the right to complain in here with everything you girls are going through :hugs:

I miss this sorry PC dont ever feel like you cant post sweete (( huge hugs)) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I've glad I watched it too, wondered if I would get too emotional. But it was really inspiring, what an amazing gutsy girl. I'm so glad it had a happy ending also x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Pops. Just had a wobble, i'm ok now, i'm in bed. Sometimes we just need time to be 'us', not 'mum' or 'wife' etc. I hope that doesn't sound bad.


----------



## poppy666

No think us women need that bit of time to be just US but dont often get the chance/choice :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Defo PC, I think its really important honey :hugs:

sleep well DD's I'm off to bed xxxx :wave: xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Nite Tink xx


----------



## Hopes314

poppy :hugs: i TOTALLY understand what youre going through with serenity. when mila hit about 3 weeks things got BAD. she would scream from 7pm-midnight every night. some days it even happened during the afternoon too. i called the dr and when they said they couldnt do anything i cried. actually i did nothing but cry until things started to get better around 6-8 weeks. i would count down to midnight each night because thats when it always magically ended. and it always started after a feed. if she started to calm and get hungry i would dread that i had to feed her again bc i knew it would make her scream all over again. i felt like food hurt her :( i tried simethicone gas drops and i tried gripe water. i also tried rocking, swaddling, car rides, her swing, bouncer, taking her outside, walking her around the house, shutting off the lights, different pacifiers, formulas, laying her on her belly, patting her back, laying her down and walking away for a few minutes, pulling my hair out, etc. some things seemed to help one time but not the next. i never found just one thing that always worked. it was seriously the hardest time of my life. i repeatedly told OH that i hated him for being able to go to work each day and escape it all. i was so jealous of him for being able to leave us every day. we said horrible things to each other we didnt mean. i told him he sucked at being milas daddy :( i made him cry and hate himself. there were times i seriously, for the first time in my life, wished i could just fall asleep and never wake up again. everyone tried to give me suggestions for the baby and acted like they knew a cure-all, but nothing worked every time. i hid at home with her while she screamed, and we cried together pretty much every day. and then one day... it just stopped. shes still pretty cranky compared to my friend's babies but nothing like before. i know my speech didnt offer much suggestion but just know you arent alone, it isnt your fault, and it will go away! take it a few minutes at a time, a few hours at a time, a day at a time and it will soon be gone :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

well said hopes!!!! :thumbup: i think its girls!! thank heavens i got a :blue: bump...my chloe drove me nuts:wacko: and still does!! :dohh: xx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Hopes i could of wrote that post :hugs: ive been horrible to OH cos he's been away working and ive resented it, told him to move out and take serenity with him etc :cry: not spoke to him much since he went sunday.

He's back tonight for the night so he can take over.


----------



## puppycat

Got my kidney scan today at 2.30pm


----------



## poppy666

Good luck PC :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hope it goes well PC, hopefully its time for things to go right for you x

Popsy, how was last night? any better? x

Hopes, I echo MC's "well said!" couldn't have put things better myself, and its such a comfort knowing your not alone. Glad Mila is less grumpy now :) x

MC, I think there is something in this gender thing, Lily is such a blooming drama queen :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

Tink was a lot easier to handle last night thanks, she just grumpy today insteadlol plus she poo'don me at 3am thanking me for putting her on Comfort :haha:

My Rhys had 3mth colic and Korben had for 5wks, but they all different on how to combat it, serenity in a league of her own knew she'd give me hell for wanting a girl lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sometime's just not feeling 'alone' helps more than anything, you'll get it sussed hun. Like you said you have been here before, its just finding what works for her and keeping sane :rofl: aww look at her piccy here, looks like butter wouldn't melt :rofl: xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

oh dear poo'd on at 3am! nice one serenity! :haha: rhys hasnt "got" me yet..:argh: i know connor christened me at only a few days old :rofl: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl: at lily the "drama queen" :awww: bless! xx


----------



## poppy666

:haha: it was more a squirting session it flew everywhere :sick:

Korben and seren asleep, but she got me up n down cos she cries in her sleep :wacko: anyone else's do that? think i was killing her during the day.... Nooooooooooooo that comes in 15yrs serenity if you try go out half naked pmsl


----------



## puppycat

Laura cries in her sleep too, it's unsettling.

Well had my scan, She said everything looks ok with kidneys and bladder. Go back to gp in a week to discuss x


----------



## poppy666

Well thats some good news PC x


----------



## mothercabbage

thats good news PC! :happydance:

poppy.."it flew everywhere":rofl::sick: nice image lol


----------



## mothercabbage

do my boys look the same?? its the only pics i can find(so far) that they are pulling the same facial expression(kinda)...i think they are the double of each other :awww:
 



Attached Files:







new 010.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 1









Connor (97).jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1


----------



## puppycat

Well i thought it was the same child so i'd have to say yes!


----------



## mothercabbage

^^^^ :rofl: ^^^^ thanx PC xx


----------



## poppy666

PC i was gonna say that lol identical... dont think i got any on my laptop of my oldest,but will root some out for tomorrow. Got this one of them.
 



Attached Files:







lads4.jpg
File size: 67.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mothercabbage

o m gosh!!!!! too cute, i need a trio of boys!!!! got a duo...maybe in 2-3 years eh..lol x


----------



## poppy666

lmao yeah dont do a me and have another in 12mths :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

noooooooooooooooooo your nuts!!! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

I was getting broody after serenity was born, but since colic not a bloody chance lol


----------



## China girl

Hey ladies:wave::hi:

Puppy, glad scan went well:hugs:

MC, I thought it was the same handsome boy too...LOL

Poppy, the three boys are too cute!!


----------



## poppy666

Hey CG 20wks tomorrow lovely half way there :happydance::happydance:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Hey CG 20wks tomorrow lovely half way there :happydance::happydance:

:thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

Hello sweeties. Just a quick post as it's late and I'm exhausted. Sorry I haven't bee on. Dh's brother passed away unexpectedly on Sunday morning. Massive heart attack. :cry: we have been to south Carolina with sis-in-law to make arrangements, now back home but going back again on Friday. Memorial service will be Saturday. He was 44. Dh's only sibling. No kids. So much to process. We're still in shock I think. anyway, love and miss you all. :hugs:


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> Hello sweeties. Just a quick post as it's late and I'm exhausted. Sorry I haven't bee on. Dh's brother passed away unexpectedly on Sunday morning. Massive heart attack. :cry: we have been to south Carolina with sis-in-law to make arrangements, now back home but going back again on Friday. Memorial service will be Saturday. He was 44. Dh's only sibling. No kids. So much to process. We're still in shock I think. anyway, love and miss you all. :hugs:

so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Damita said:


> pk2of8 said:
> 
> 
> Hello sweeties. Just a quick post as it's late and I'm exhausted. Sorry I haven't bee on. Dh's brother passed away unexpectedly on Sunday morning. Massive heart attack. :cry: we have been to south Carolina with sis-in-law to make arrangements, now back home but going back again on Friday. Memorial service will be Saturday. He was 44. Dh's only sibling. No kids. So much to process. We're still in shock I think. anyway, love and miss you all. :hugs:
> 
> so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:cry::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Awwww PK, I'm so sorry :hugs: :hug: :hugs: that's so sad, my heart goes out to you guys. You must all be numb! :cry: Prayers flying up for you all xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Congratulations on your 20 week bump China! Camryn Olivia is half baked :haha: awww :awww: x


----------



## puppycat

Awww PK that's terrible news. So sad :hugs:
Hope your DH is ok.


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: half way baked china :happydance: 

pk..massive :hugs: to you and family, such a sad time :hug::kiss: xxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

Thanks girls :hugs: it's scary b/c dh's maternal grandfather died young (50's) of massive stroke. Dh's mother died fairly young and unexpectedly (early 60's) of massive stroke. Now dh's only brother died, 44, massive heart attack. We're going to make an appt for stress test and some bloodwork and whatever else doc recommends to have dh a thorough check up. I won't let him widow me if I can help it. :cry: his bp has been fine every time we've gone to the doc with all the infertility stuff. So that's encouraging but I want a full checkup related to heart, cholesterol, blood, etc. Plus, now there are no "heirs" for his family. His mother was an only child. His father has 1 brother, but he had only 2 girls, so there's no one to continue the name. And no one at all to continue his mother's line. :cry: it just makes dh want to have a baby more, which is good but stressful. :sad1:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Aww PK massive hugs for you and your DH. . . both of you have been through so much this past year. Sending up special prayers for your family, so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## China girl

Pk,

My heart goes out to you and your family:hugs: I will be praying for you guys and praying for your SIL. Praying for safe travels as you and DH go up & down the interstate/expressway.


----------



## mothercabbage

awww pk :hugs: my surname will end when me and my siblings pass, as my dad gave up his twins for adoption and now have a diff name and my other brother is in fertile, and me and my sis's all have our children registered under their dads name...:cry: sad times.xx


----------



## poppy666

PK im so sorry to login to this devastating news..:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Hi Ladies,

Firstly PK so so sorry for your family's loss:cry: :hug: what a terrible thing to go through your poor husband. Sending huge prayers for you both. :hugs::hug:

China, half way thats great! x

MC I have noticed that Rhys looks a lot like Connor and that pic shows they are like twins!:happydance::haha:

Tink, when I read your post about the tv show, I got so choked up, it must be so scary to even think about anything like that happening to Lily:cry: I am very hopeful though that Lily has a mild case and with the rare gene god willing that is the reality. I have this gut feeling she is a mild case though :hugs::kiss: x

PC hope everything is ok sweety:hugs:

Poppy, I agree with Tink swaddling is fine as long as you dont over heat the baby. I swaddled Keira everynight with arms in for the first 6-8 weeks then arms out after. I don't anymore as she settles fine with out it now but I am a big believer in it. Just remember this will pass very soon, then you can enjoy her more:hugs: x

I'm not sure about the whole gender thing, Chloe was ok as a baby but more than makes up for it now! she drives me insane! :argh::haha: Ryan was hard and verging on colicky but much easier now. Keira is much easier than either of them were and lets hope she stays that way! :rofl:

xx


----------



## pk2of8

Thank you poppy, coral, china, jenn, tink, pc, damita :hugs: ...who'd I miss?? Thank you all sweeties. Dh is handling it really well. He said he had a cry on Sunday when he was alone driving up. Yest we went out to run some errands and ran into one of dh's coworkers at lunch and she was asking how he was and all that....dh did alright until she asked if it was just the 2 of them and dh responded, "well it's just me now" and he got all teared up. :cry: poor baby. He's just not one to let it show much. I know the service is going to be really hard on him though. Anyway, back to work for me today. Ugh. I really don't want to but obviously got to pay the bills. Dh has off all week for bereavement leave. I'm getting more and more nervous about the next ivf. Paying for it and just doing it. Afraid it won't be successful again. :cry:


----------



## puppycat

Girls. I am going to be sick - what do you think? 
Please slap me, hug me, pinch me, SOMETHING!!!!!!!! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1147.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mothercabbage

hmmmmmm...looks good to me...when you :test: again!? x


----------



## poppy666

Feck me i seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it, soz felt good swearing had a stressful hour :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Will prob test again tomorrow - it's so obvious IRL - my neighbour and my BF see it clearly. Even more so now it's dry. I'm so shocked.


----------



## poppy666

What dpo are you?


----------



## puppycat

only 9dpo :blush:

Here it is dry
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1148.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## poppy666

wont letme zoom in email it [email protected]


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> only 9dpo :blush:
> 
> Here it is dry

Got my line at 9dpo :winkwink:


----------



## puppycat

Forwarded you an email from one of my bnb girlies who tweaked it a few times :)


----------



## poppy666

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeee it :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







pc.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 10


----------



## puppycat

Thanks hun. I am so scared. Drs tomorrow - referred to EPAU and then probably pin pricked every 2 days :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I see it clear as day PC........ OMG :loopy: :happydance: :loopy: Tell me when I'm aloud to celebrate! Told ya your luck was gonna change now didn't I? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

aloud? :haha: you can tell I'm sleep deprived x


----------



## poppy666

:haha:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

OOOOOh.....Puppy.....is that what I think it is???????:happydance::happydance:

Gotta run ladies....I have to cook myself some breakfast and get ready for my anatomy u/s and my first round of that yucky glucose drink. I should have pics to post when I get back:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

id say thats a deffo double liner!! :happydance: i got my 1st faint @9dpo!! :yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: for u/s pics china!!! xxx


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls :)

Just told DH and he smirked a big smile and said 'I told you so' lol


----------



## poppy666

Cant help myself butttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt :xmas13:

*CONGRATZ PC *​
:bfp::bfp::bfp::loopy::rain::wohoo::wine::juggle::juggle::drunk::drunk::shipw::shipw::yipee::yipee::yipee::boat::boat::headspin::headspin::xmas8::xmas8::xmas1::xmas1::xmas5::xmas7:


----------



## mothercabbage

oooo new xmas smileys...:xmas1::xmas2::xmas4::xmas6::xmas5::xmas7::xmas8::xmas8:
:xmas10::xmas9::xmas12::xmas12::xmas16::xmas17:


----------



## mothercabbage

:xmas13:


----------



## poppy666

:xmas13:


----------



## mothercabbage

:twingirls: 
:oneofeach: 
:twinboys: <--- these are new too...twins....someone gonna have to have twins on here so i can use them PUPPYCAT!!!! :xmas13:


----------



## poppy666

Well i ovulate in a few weeks i'll have a word with my eggs :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Woohoo PC, i spy a BFP! Can't wait to see your next test lol

CG good luck for your scan  post pics a.s.a.p im looking forward to seeing how much she has grown 

xx


----------



## puppycat

Twins? You know what you can do with that one MC!!!!!!

Thanks Pops, I don't wanna get too excited. If tomorrow's is darker I might let myself get a little bit excited :)


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh wow PC looking good 

We are now on gold band for the council housing we were 6th on a flat yest but new bidding started again now. Case worker wants me to take some more paper work in tomorrow!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:xmas13: noooo way pc!!! no more babies...yet lol x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well pc woopppp :bfp: hope i am not far behind you on the bfp x x x x


----------



## MommyV

Congrats Puppycat I can see that line no problem can't wait to see tomorrows test


----------



## coral11680

hey girls :hi:

PC wahoo :yipee::xmas12::wohoo: think there is deffo a line, hope you get a darker one in the next couple of days then we can really celebrate!!!

MC I love how you are already contemplating another baby, I remember you saying Rhys was your last!:haha::xmas13: twins next maybe?

xx


----------



## China girl

:xmas3:

I had a WONDERFUL appointment today. Camryn is officially a girl (yes, I had some doubts:haha: ) She is measuring a day ahead, and everything looks good. From what I have read...she should be around 10.5 ounces....yeah, my sweet baby is weighing in at a whopping 13 ounces:thumbup: Dr says she is growing on schedule. He wants to do growth u/s from hear on out because my BMI was high....it was a nice way to say I'm fat:haha: But its all good, it means I get to see my jelly bean.

Here a couple of pics of my chill'n jelly bean:xmas7::xmas8::xmas16:
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks a.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 7









20 weeks b.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## poppy666

Aww fab pic's sweetie :happydance::happydance: i hear you regarding doubts, it was the first thing i asked once seren was born ' Is she still a girl' :haha:


----------



## China girl

:haha::haha: Miss Kelly (the u/s lady) said yep....she is still Camryn:xmas12:


----------



## poppy666

Made up for you :hugs:

Right im off to bed dont wanna go knowing i got feeds at midnight,3am and 6am but im knackered :dohh: worse part is going downstairs in the cold to warm bottles :cold:

night CG x


----------



## China girl

Night Poppy


----------



## puppycat

China ace news and lovely clear scan pics, bet you can't wait to meet her now :)

I have POAS tonight and it's darker :happydance:


----------



## China girl

EeeeeeeeK!!!!!!.....you got a tickler!!!!!:xmas12:

PUPPY IS GOING TO HAVE A BABY!!!!!!


----------



## skweek35

OH MY GOSH!!! PUPPY IS PREGGERS!!!! WOOHOOO!!!! Congrats hun!!! I am soo pleased for you!! :happydance:

CG - it looks like she is going to give you a high five in that second pic! sooo cute!! 

AFM - work is just sooo busy at the mo - dont seem to get on here much during the week. So I seem to miss out a lot during the week. 
Is there anyone on here who will be able to help with interpretting SA results. We finally, after 6 weeks of hunting, have got our hands on OH's SA results but they are just a series of numbers and percentages and between us we cant make out the final outcome - is it normal or not?:shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

*china*...adorable :pink: Carmyn is already a drama queen with her hand on her head! :xmas13:..:happydance: brill pics xx

*pc*...im stalking for more :bfp: pics!!!! :xmas8: show us pics!!!!!!:happydance:

*coral*...i am 99% sure Rhys is my last but never say never :xmas13: still got 1% of my broody self...:hugs: to chloe,ryan n kiera xx

*tink*..:hugs: just b/c i want to :hugs::hugs::hugs:

*poppy*...how was your night? hope serenity starts to sleeps longer for you, rhys has been waking for a feed at 3am for the last 2 nights and i felt drained.but last night he went from 9pm-630am..i forgot how many night feeds i used to do....:dohh: as for going downstairs to warm milk...get a bottle warmer...i got one off ebay..£1.08!!! like new! in box...takes about the same amount of time to warm a bottle, as going downstairs boiling kettle blah blah...i cant believe i only discovered this angelic machine until i had my 3rd baby!:dohh::xmas18:...:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

skweek35 said:


> OH MY GOSH!!! PUPPY IS PREGGERS!!!! WOOHOOO!!!! Congrats hun!!! I am soo pleased for you!! :happydance:
> 
> CG - it looks like she is going to give you a high five in that second pic! sooo cute!!
> 
> AFM - work is just sooo busy at the mo - dont seem to get on here much during the week. So I seem to miss out a lot during the week.
> Is there anyone on here who will be able to help with interpretting SA results. We finally, after 6 weeks of hunting, have got our hands on OH's SA results but they are just a series of numbers and percentages and between us we cant make out the final outcome - is it normal or not?:shrug:

type up your numbers and %'s...im sure there is someone on here that can aid you, i know a few have had SA's..i cant help but ill google :xmas13: xxx


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls. I poas last night and it was a little darker so i thought i'd bite the bullet.
Haven't poas this morning. Going to do it tonight so it's 24hrs since last one. Let me get last night's pic. Brb


----------



## puppycat

here they are


----------



## mothercabbage

can deffo see something there! :thumbup:..... you should have :test: this morn!!! :wacko: how can you make me wait :xmas13:


----------



## Damita

OMG PC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Ladies - I got the job!!!


----------



## Damita

Round up - is it just me and PK TTC now?? Have we nearly got everyone preggers.. how amazing is that!


----------



## pk2of8

Sk, sweetie, I can help you with your oh's SA. I know more about that stuff now than I ever wanted to!!! :wacko: 

Pc, I'm so thrilled for you hunni!!! I can defo see a line too!! Praying it sticks for you lovely!! :hugs:

Damita, there's you and me....and then sleeping bubs, regal, skweek, lupine....I cant think of any others at the mo. I'm sorry if I'm forgetting anyone. :dohh: but I think just you and I from the original group anyway. :hugs: I think you're well on your way and much closer than me though sweetie. :kiss:

China, love the scan pics and still so freakin happy you're having a girl!! :happydance: 

Tink, coral, poppy, jenn, mc...lots of love and :hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> Sk, sweetie, I can help you with your oh's SA. I know more about that stuff now than I ever wanted to!!! :wacko:
> 
> Pc, I'm so thrilled for you hunni!!! I can defo see a line too!! Praying it sticks for you lovely!! :hugs:
> 
> Damita, there's you and me....and then sleeping bubs, regal, skweek, lupine....I cant think of any others at the mo. I'm sorry if I'm forgetting anyone. :dohh: but I think just you and I from the original group anyway. :hugs: I think you're well on your way and much closer than me though sweetie. :kiss:
> 
> China, love the scan pics and still so freakin happy you're having a girl!! :happydance:
> 
> Tink, coral, poppy, jenn, mc...lots of love and :hugs: and :kiss:

awww thanks hun :hugs: I am hoping you are first :thumbup: Oooh there are others... sorry girls :blush:


----------



## mothercabbage

:dust: to you both!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

oh and congrats on the job damita!:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls cg love the scan pic hun damita me to hun hoping i get my bfp this month fx for us all x x x


----------



## puppycat

:dust: for you girls and sticks dust for me. Praying this is it!


----------



## pk2of8

Oh dang!! So sorry caz to have left you out!! :hugs: yes you too!! 

And damita congrats also on the job sweetie! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

hehehe its ok love xx


----------



## coral11680

oh pc looking good looking good, please poas now!!!:haha: :xmas13::xmas12: very excited praying its a sticky bean!!!

MC thanks for the hugs, I know what you mean Keira been up lately dead on 4am I go downstairs warm her bottle in microwave then feed her, lay her in her cot and go back to sleep!:haha: she talks herself back to sleep, I sometimes have to pop her dummy in for her though.

China, lovely pics of gorgeous Camryn:cloud9: glad you have had your doubts reasured now you can shop for pink pink pink :pink:!!:haha:

Hi pk sweety don't worry you and the other girls, Damita, Caz, skweek, SB, regal, lupine etc will be knocked up soon, thats for sure!:hugs::kiss:

Poppy, hows things going are the evenings any better yet?:hugs: xx

Tink, hey hun are we meeting this week? Early week is good for me x

afm nothing much new really, the kids went on a school trip today to London Royal opera house to see the Nutcracket ba;;et. I was so jealous they had a great time xx


----------



## puppycat

Ooooh i'd be jealous too! I'd love to see the ballet.

I did poas but cant upload on phone. Can i email to someone? Or you'll have to wait till tonight x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Congratulations on the new job Damita  x x x


----------



## poppy666

Email to me again :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Pops :hugs:
I had one of the girls upload.
here it is


----------



## caz & bob

looks good hun x x x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Wow PC that defo getting darker  Happy healthy 9 months to you xxx


----------



## coral11680

think there is no mistaking it Puppycat so................


----------



## coral11680

congrats Puppycat!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:blue::blue::blue::blue::yellow::yellow::yellow::pink::pink::pink:
:twingirls::twingirls::twinboys::twinboys::oneofeach::oneofeach:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:
:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
:loopy::loopy::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain:
:flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::xmas3::xmas3:
:xmas3::xmas3::xmas3::xmas3::xmas5::xmas5::xmas5::xmas5::xmas5::xmas5::xmas5::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas7:
:xmas7::xmas7::xmas7::xmas7::xmas7::xmas6::xmas6::xmas6::xmas6:
:xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas10::xmas10::xmas10::xmas10:
:xmas10::xmas10::xmas14::xmas14::xmas14::xmas14::xmas16::xmas16:
:xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:
:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:​


----------



## Damita

Looks fab! :thumbup:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Congrats Puppycat :hugs::kiss::happydance:


xxxxxx


----------



## PJ32

Hi everyone. 

Thought I would pop on to say hi. I've missed so much since moving back, and to come online to such wonderful news. Congratulations puppy cat xx

Hope everyone is well and all the mini DD's are doing well. 

Xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

PJ wonderful to see you :hugs: Happy 36wks lovely :happydance: hope your well x


----------



## puppycat

Coral even DH giggled at your party! Awesome - thank you :flower:
I'm off to bed now (shattered!) so catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Just a little rant- You don't have to read:
Have got my internal scan on sunday really not looking forward to it :nope: Never had anything like this done before and it feels like my ttc journey is just beginning and its been 3 years already. 
I know it will probably not be half as bad as im imagining but im just finding it hard to realise that i am going to have to go through god knows what to finally get our baby and i only just realised that lots of the things they are going to do are going to hurt i can only hope that the 3 months between visits go quickly and that i can concieve without too much interference, also annoyed that i have to wait 3 months to find out the results of my scan and i havent even got a date yet. 
Hope you girlies and babies are all okay :hugs: :kiss:

xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

lupinerainbow said:


> Just a little rant- You don't have to read:
> Have got my internal scan on sunday really not looking forward to it :nope: Never had anything like this done before and it feels like my ttc journey is just beginning and its been 3 years already.
> I know it will probably not be half as bad as im imagining but im just finding it hard to realise that i am going to have to go through god knows what to finally get our baby and i only just realised that lots of the things they are going to do are going to hurt i can only hope that the 3 months between visits go quickly and that i can concieve without too much interference, also annoyed that i have to wait 3 months to find out the results of my scan and i havent even got a date yet.
> Hope you girlies and babies are all okay :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> xxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:It's not that bad the internal, a little uncomfortable but it's fine, I've had 4 in the last 3 months, lucky me :winkwink:


----------



## Damita

Hey PJ :wave:


----------



## laurah8279

Congratulations PC!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!

Gorgeous piccies CG!!

happy 36 weeks PJ!!!

Hope all you other ding dongs are well.

Check out my 33 week pic x


----------



## puppycat

Here you go girls, no squinting :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1165.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## skweek35

Congrats Puppycat!!! 
There is just no mistaking that test!!

I am hoping someone here can help me with OH's SA results. 
( i dont have his results in my hands but lets see if I can remember the numbers) 

sperm count - 78 000 000 
high motility 36% 
slow motility 24% 
low motility - 9% 
immotile - 31% 

morphology - 7% 


Do these percentages and numbers mean anything to anyone?


----------



## coral11680

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:PC I love thise digi's no squinting!! when is you EDD? are you getting a pregnancy ticker?:haha:

SKweek, sorry not familiar with SA, have you googled anything?:hugs:

Lupine, hope the tests go well hunnie :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

EDIT!!!!! you already have one!:dohh: :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

:haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

congrats again PC that clearly is a BFP lol

Sorry SK I have no idea 

How is everyone?? Just had a busy day with SIL and her two little ones here her oldest 19months old has had quite a few temper tantrums here omg I am so glade Mckenzie isn't like that...... But the two boys did love painting they did printing with potatoes


----------



## skweek35

Thanks ladies, Yes we have googled - but the gray area for me is the motility! are those results normal?


----------



## mothercabbage

lovely digi puppycat! :thumbup:

:wave: coral xx

sleeping..:hugs: and :wave: 

asfm...rhys loves baby rice :awww: he stopped sleeping through and after some aunti t(babydream) advice, he got some for supper and slept for hoursssssssssssssssssssssss :yipee:..thank ya muchly!! love ya babydream!!! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

:shrug: skweek...**cabbage goes to google** xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey mc How u???


----------



## Hopes314

skweek, pk might know about the SA stuff.

pc CONGRATULATIONS!!!! so excited for you, its about time huh!? :hugs:

mc- im jealous rhys likes the rice cereal! mila is not amused by it lol. did you warm it? mila just spit it outtt! maybe she wasnt hungry enough at the time, only tried once.. dunno? its gotta taste better than breastmilk though! lol


----------



## skweek35

thanks ladies, I am waiting for PK to come on line. Have tried the google thing and still not sure.


----------



## Hopes314

forgot to say.. mila is rolling over!! she thinks its really funny. but then she gets pissed when she realizes she is now stuck on her belly and immobile lol. anyones baby roll from belly to back? it seems difficult lol. dunno mila doesnt even try she just gets pissed trying to "crawl." shes sitting good too! she can sit by herself but i keep my hands there because she tips a lot lol. getting so fun!!


----------



## puppycat

Hopes314 said:


> skweek, pk might know about the SA stuff.
> 
> *pc CONGRATULATIONS!!!! so excited for you, its about time huh!?* :hugs:
> 
> mc- im jealous rhys likes the rice cereal! mila is not amused by it lol. did you warm it? mila just spit it outtt! maybe she wasnt hungry enough at the time, only tried once.. dunno? its gotta taste better than breastmilk though! lol

:thumbup: Too right it is! lol

:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

pic of mila in her tiny long underwear, and pic of us at the christmas tree farm last weekend!
 



Attached Files:







longjohns.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 10









tree1.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mothercabbage

hopes....rhys likes the babyrice if i make it with milk from his feed, and yes he likes it warm...rhys tries to roll over he goes belly to back but is stuck the other way..lol, but he does sleep on his belly so is used to that position more than on his back...:dohh: but never made it completely as of yet..lazy chubby boy...:xmas13:

sleeping..im fine :flower: and how are you? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> pic of mila in her tiny long underwear, and pic of us at the christmas tree farm last weekend!

she looks so big compared to Rhys..:awww:


----------



## Hopes314

mc how does he go from belly to back.. does he push off with his feet? i cant even show mila how to do it bc i dont see how it can be done! lol. how much does rhys weigh? i though he looked bigger than mila in his walker pic! mila is 15 lbs


----------



## sleeping bubs

wow your littles ones are doing so well Mc and Hopes can't believe how big they are already 

I ok MC Mckenzie is a bit miserable with a high temp not eating or sleeping :-( He is teething yet again and wants attention constantly at the moment he is sticking his foam stickers on paper but can't take the bags off them :-(


----------



## Jenny Penn

Love the digi PC 

Hope everyone having a nice weekend, im nightshift tonight and tomorrow. . . boooo!
Catch up with everyone soon xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls nice digi pc wooppp hopes love the pic hun aww cute x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

Hopes314 said:


> mc how does he go from belly to back.. does he push off with his feet? i cant even show mila how to do it bc i dont see how it can be done! lol. how much does rhys weigh? i though he looked bigger than mila in his walker pic! mila is 15 lbs

he kinda goes up on his knees a bit and pushes with his feet..IYKWIM lol...he is small but heavy...he weighed 14lb at 9 weeks old...so HE'S HEAVY NOW...i dont take him to be weighed anymore....no need really :xmas13: ill get the scales out n weigh him later...ill try get a pic of him on scales too,ill put something next to him so you can judge the length of him too...he slept good last night from 7pm..but kinda woke about 9pm when i put him in his cot so i fed him about 4oz...then slept until 7am this morn...i love baby rice :xmas13: how is Mila sleeping now? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

sleeping bubs said:


> wow your littles ones are doing so well Mc and Hopes can't believe how big they are already
> 
> I ok MC Mckenzie is a bit miserable with a high temp not eating or sleeping :-( He is teething yet again and wants attention constantly at the moment he is sticking his foam stickers on paper but can't take the bags off them :-(

awwwww, hope he gets well soon :flower: are you still TTC? hows it going?? xxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey mc he seems alot better this morning had breakfast and already done christmas pictures with stickers lol 
Yer still trying but not really using anything help just going natural doubt this month as kieran is away at moment right when i need him hm lol oh well next month
Oh and wow mc rhys is a big boy lol mckenzie only weighs 19lb 9oz and 80cm tall


----------



## babydream

Hi girls, sorry i've not been on lately, i've missed a lot here.

PK, i'm so very sorry about your loss, it must be a huge shock. We lost my grandma very suddenly a couple of years ago she's never been sick in her life but she went in a second with fluid in her lungs. Thinking of you and your family and hope dh will be ok at the memorial, it will be very difficult for him xxxx

PC, congratulations hunni, finally you made it, yaaaaaay i'm so happy for you. Sending you lots of sticky dust and wishing you a happy and healthy 9months xxxxxxxxx

Poppy sorry serenity is having difficulty with colic hope it'll pass soon and you can get some rest too xxx

MC, my gosh those boys look exactly the same!!!! Yours too poppy, how amazing!!! Wow, i want identical children lol xx glad rhys likes the babyrice xx

Damita, well done getting the job hun and good luck with the treatments xx

Lupine, and internal is really not that bad, just think about a big vibrator in you lol Good luck with it hun and now try to relax you getting all the help you need, even if it's gonna take a bit longer than you'd like but it is in progress. I think knowing that i was getting help and i was able to relax and just go with the flow helped me to get pregnant. xx

Tink, hope Lilypie is ok, lol @ 'drama queen' xxxxx

Coral, hope kids ok, i'd love to see the nutcracker, they do good programmes for kids at school, don't they? xx

CG, congrats on getting halfway and Camryn looks absolutely gorgeous, bless. You lucky you can get more u/s to see her, i want one too! lolxx

Laura, gorgeous bump, hope you ok and managing your pain. How is work, did you go on sick leave at the end??? 

Hopes, Mila is beautiful and so big lol xx

Mommyv, hope you are well and enjoying little Rebakah, she's absolutely divine xxxxx

Jenny, you are a pumpkin!!! I wanna be a pumpkin. Hope all okay and not working too hard at night xxx

Hello to all others, phoebe, skweek, sb ... not sure who else, sorry xxx

Well, i'm ok, so so... I'm 28wk today and bella hasn't been moving as much as usual which freaked me out but thank god for the doppler her hb is really strong and loud. just lazy like mummy lol seeing mw on friday for bloods and stuff. suffering with bad sciatica and spd still, physio was shite, waited so long for the app and then the therapist said that he wasn't specialised in pregnancy. Wtf???? so i have to wait two more weeks to see someone else. Fecking useless!!!!! Nights have been very uncomfortable and sleepless, i'm getting really frustrated and stressed out because of it, also my mum is sick with some stupid infection back home and my auntie is very depressed and suicidal. So i'm on the edge all the time i just wanna cry i can't help them. Anyway, enough of me, hope all ok, love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

ok here is a pic (kinda) of rhys on scales..i weighed myself first 10st 9lb(149lbs)...then with Rhys...11st 12lb 6 oz(166lb 6oz)...including clothes the difference is 17lb 6 oz...i put rhys on the scales himself, but as he cant sit up on his own i held his arm a bit...weight on scales 1 stone 3 lb..or 17lb...so tiny yet so heavy :xmas13:
 



Attached Files:







new 019.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2









new 022.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## skweek35

MC - Rhys is sooo cute!!


----------



## mothercabbage

yeah...i know :xmas13: hows you skweek? xxx


----------



## skweek35

I'm well thanks. 
Really looking forward to Friday - seeing the Gynae at the fertility clinic! Hoping to get some really good news. 
And you?


----------



## mothercabbage

good luck for friday then :flower: im great thanx! :thumbup:


----------



## sleeping bubs

omg MC I so so cute and heavily lol wot u been feeding him lol

SK hope u ok

Mckenzie is asleep so now going to start packing some stuff and watch a film!!


----------



## mothercabbage

he eats a mix of concrete n sand :xmas13: and stand him in a grow bag to sleep :haha: xxx


----------



## skweek35

I'm doing well thanks SB. 
Just lurking today as I am busy planning - literacy plan done (ish) for the week and busy with the maths plan now. 
I have come to the conclusion that a teachers job is just like a mothers - never done!! always something to be done!! 
haha


----------



## sleeping bubs

:rofl::rofl::xmas13:


----------



## puppycat

MC Rhys is gorgeous, he's going to be a rugby player for sure. Cutie x


----------



## mothercabbage

he is not doing anything that is going to(maybe) hurt him :haha: im wrapping this one in cotton wool :awww: :xmas13: how are you today anyway preggers?? x


----------



## puppycat

Heh heh i'm not too bad. Feel a bit crap with cold and stuff but nothing i can't handle. 
The terrible twos toddler is another matter!!


----------



## poppy666

Morning :flower:

Again PC im made up for you lovely, just a few more DDs to get their BFPs now then we can all start trying to concieve for our next :rofl::rofl:

Sorry not been around but been lurking just been a bit down. Serenity settling on the comfort formula and bit easier at nights, she got weighed other day and is 8lb 7oz now, she's quite petite so still in Tiny baby clothes, tried odd newborn on her and bit big yet. HV keeping an eye on her atm cos she judders when she stretches or lying on sofa unaided, i thought she was just shivering cos she may be cold but HV said babies dont shiver :shrug: so keeping eye on it. Sniffles still there not as bad HV just said some babies swallow more mucus than others.

MC Serenity fancies Rhys so watch out :haha:

Gonna read back :hugs:


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Again PC im made up for you lovely, just a few more DDs to get their BFPs now then we can all start trying to concieve for our next :rofl::rofl:

:haha: yay more DD babies :thumbup:


----------



## skweek35

Hey Poppy - glad to hear Seren is settling!! 
Sounds like we need to look into starting a dating agency for all little DD's!! heehee


----------



## Damita

^ That would be so cool!


----------



## skweek35

Shall I ask my OH to look into it?? haha 
He is looking for more 'projects' hehe


----------



## Damita

skweek35 said:


> Shall I ask my OH to look into it?? haha
> He is looking for more 'projects' hehe

:thumbup:

Hows you today?


----------



## skweek35

I'm well thanks and you?


----------



## Damita

skweek35 said:


> I'm well thanks and you?

Alright - but I could do with a burger or cheese on toast... mmm so hungry!!


----------



## skweek35

haha - I could have killed for a burger last night - but decided to be good and have a healthy chicken kebab instead!! - nothing can take the place of a good burger!!


----------



## Damita

skweek35 said:


> haha - I could have killed for a burger last night - but decided to be good and have a healthy chicken kebab instead!! - nothing can take the place of a good burger!!

Totally agree! :thumbup: Mm dieting always makes me hungry! How's dieting going? You on the low gi?


----------



## skweek35

I'm following weight watchers at the mo and doing as many treadmil sessions as I can fit in. 
I have been on a low carb, low sugar, high protein diet before - lost about 1 1/2 stone in 2 months! but found that diet was too expensive to keep up with. 
Weight watchers is great for me at the mo - is based on protein, carb, sugar and fibre content - I think its basically a low carb diet which is exactly what our bodies need!! 

What diet are you on?


----------



## Damita

skweek35 said:


> I'm following weight watchers at the mo and doing as many treadmil sessions as I can fit in.
> I have been on a low carb, low sugar, high protein diet before - lost about 1 1/2 stone in 2 months! but found that diet was too expensive to keep up with.
> Weight watchers is great for me at the mo - is based on protein, carb, sugar and fibre content - I think its basically a low carb diet which is exactly what our bodies need!!
> 
> What diet are you on?

wow well done you! Totally agree with you.

I am debating whether to join the gym.. Bannatyne.. need to decide if I will use it as I haven't done any exercise just change the diet and that helped me lose 11 pounds..

Low gi :thumbup:


----------



## skweek35

I take my hat off to you doing it solo - I wouldn't have lost 38lbs on my own!! 
let alone 11lbs! 
I must say at the mo I am getting a bit dispondent as the jelly belly just is not shifting and that is the bit I am desperate to loose!!! I know it is going - because I keep having to buy smaller clothes but I can't see that my tummy is going! still got the 2 spare tyres!! lol 

I see you are on clomid - so presume you have seen the gynae/fertility clinic - what happened in the first appoinment? (I am seeing them on Friday at Darenth Valley)


----------



## Damita

skweek35 said:


> I take my hat off to you doing it solo - I wouldn't have lost 38lbs on my own!!
> let alone 11lbs!
> I must say at the mo I am getting a bit dispondent as the jelly belly just is not shifting and that is the bit I am desperate to loose!!! I know it is going - because I keep having to buy smaller clothes but I can't see that my tummy is going! still got the 2 spare tyres!! lol
> 
> I see you are on clomid - so presume you have seen the gynae/fertility clinic - what happened in the first appoinment? (I am seeing them on Friday at Darenth Valley)

Aw thank you :hugs: oh the joys of PCOS with the belly bit, I have the same thing - really annoys me!

Yeah I am awaiting my second appointment, urgh I went in there - he looked at my blood test results, took down my info (cycle length etc), then checked me internally and pressed down on my womb (no idea why), summed up that I have PCOS and put me on clomid. Gave me an info sheet when to call the ward when to have blood tests and booked me an internal scan.

Oh then booked me another appointment, interested to see what he will want us to do next


----------



## skweek35

Did your OH have to have semen analysis before you went to FC?


----------



## Damita

skweek35 said:


> Did your OH have to have semen analysis before you went to FC?

Yeah he did - I had to wait 6 months to be seen by my FS... but DH had to have his SA before we were seen.


----------



## skweek35

Were his SA results ok? 
I think that his sperm count is good but they are not as good as they can be. So hoping for IUI referal


----------



## Damita

skweek35 said:


> Were his SA results ok?
> I think that his sperm count is good but they are not as good as they can be. So hoping for IUI referal

Yeah above average which DH will never let me forget - proud of his sperm he is.. :wacko:

Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## skweek35

OH's results as follows: 
Sperm Concentration: 78 000 000 
Rapid Progressive: 36% 
Slow Progressive: 24% 
Non Progressive: 9% 
Ommotile 31% 
Normal Morphology: 7% 

Hoping PK comes on soon to tell me what she thinks. 
My thoughts - good concentration but could be faster. 
(Thats sounds like a school report!Haha)


----------



## Damita

:rofl: yeah PK will know :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

poppy666 said:


> Morning :flower:
> 
> Again PC im made up for you lovely, just a few more DDs to get their BFPs now then we can all start trying to concieve for our next :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Sorry not been around but been lurking just been a bit down. Serenity settling on the comfort formula and bit easier at nights, she got weighed other day and is 8lb 7oz now, she's quite petite so still in Tiny baby clothes, tried odd newborn on her and bit big yet. HV keeping an eye on her atm cos she judders when she stretches or lying on sofa unaided, i thought she was just shivering cos she may be cold but HV said babies dont shiver :shrug: so keeping eye on it. Sniffles still there not as bad HV just said some babies swallow more mucus than others.
> 
> MC Serenity fancies Rhys so watch out :haha:
> 
> Gonna read back :hugs:

Rhys used to "shiver" HV said its nothing to worry about..:shrug: he dont do it anymore and seems ok..feck knows...and i think Rhys has a crush on Seren too :haha: bless!! xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

googled, its due to an immature nervous system, should clear up...aparently ...:shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Go MC googling :haha::haha:

Yeah im not worried wouldnt of noticed it as much if HV didnt point it out n right it in her notes.


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: @ your avatar poppy cutie <3


----------



## poppy666

im gonna throttle korben if he dont stop raiding the fridge :growlmad: thinking of putting seren in her cot this week hmmmmm.

She needs to put meat on her bones that was only taken last week lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwwwwww :cloud9:https://img706.imageshack.us/img706/8910/bathfreya.jpg


----------



## poppy666

:awww:babyhopes cutie x


----------



## skweek35

Poppy and Babyhope - Seren and Freya are adorable!!!! I want a little girl just like them!!


----------



## poppy666

Can have Seren for a week then you'll want a boy :haha: id have 10 boys she's hard work lol


----------



## skweek35

My mom seems to think different - she wanted 4 boys. Had my sister, then me. 2 years later unexpected fell preggers with my brother! She says she will have girls any day before having another of my brother! He was a handful from day 1 and still is! 

I'm gladly take her for a week!! 
FC appointment on Friday - hoping to be booked for tubes to be checked followed by IUI. Hoping this will bring me my BFP


----------



## babyhopes2010

skweek35 said:


> Poppy and Babyhope - Seren and Freya are adorable!!!! I want a little girl just like them!!

minus the crying:haha: and being up all night. i take her out and poeple are like awwwww like butter wouldnt melt lol


----------



## poppy666

*FC appointment on Friday - hoping to be booked for tubes to be checked followed by IUI. Hoping this will bring me my BFP*

Ohhh fx'd lovely another BFP in here be fantastic :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

I know I say now that I would have them anyday but I think after a week I might be ready to give them back but they are still the cutest little ones I have ever seen!! 

can't wait for my best friend to have her little one next week. We still dont know what she is having! I am sooo hoping its a little girl - I need a flower girl for my wedding - 6 April 2013!! I think a little girl of about 16 months old will be soooo cute!!


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww babyhopes what a cutie! :awww:

as for the boys/girls...ive had 1 girl and 2 boys...i would take a million boys rather than one girl...boys rule! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## coral11680

hey ladies :hi:

SKweek good luck at appointment wont be long til we celebrate your :bfp::happydance:

Poppy, glad Seren is doing better on the comfort, it really helped Keira:hugs: glad to hear she is gaining weight nicely x

MC we weigh exactly the same:haha: although I bet you are taller than me as you look thinner! Rhys is lovely, Keira is a porker too I think shes about 17lbs also, will weigh her later. Can't be bothered to take her to Health centre to get weighed:blush:

Hopes, Mila is a clever bunny! Keira has rolled from front to back a few times and only once from back to front. I think she is more laid back than my other kids, I'm actually pleased though, my first DD Chloe is like a whirlwind she never sits still!:haha:

Damita, lots of :dust: hun x

Babyd, sorry to hear about your Aunt, that must be stressful and emotional for you :hug: glad Bella is ok x

Tink, hows things? maybe meet up next week? busy week here for me xx

BH Freya is a cutie:hugs:

as far as girls and boys, my girl is harder than my boy, but so far Keira is the easiest baby out of them all, BUT only coming up to 5 months so watch his space!:rofl:

Getting stressed with Xmas, I hate all the lead up to it!! I am in charge of all the food and drink and presents for everyone! My Dad gives me money for the food/drink and kids pressies from him, but its a pain to try to organise, I'm going to do a big online shop I think, although I can't complain I ordered myself a yummy mummy bag and new straighteners courtesy of my father Xmas:haha: :rofl: xx


----------



## pk2of8

skweek35 said:


> Congrats Puppycat!!!
> There is just no mistaking that test!!
> 
> I am hoping someone here can help me with OH's SA results.
> ( i dont have his results in my hands but lets see if I can remember the numbers)
> 
> sperm count - 78 000 000
> high motility 36%
> slow motility 24%
> low motility - 9%
> immotile - 31%
> 
> morphology - 7%
> 
> 
> Do these percentages and numbers mean anything to anyone?

Hey sk hunni, all those numbers are fab sweetie!! :happydance: you have nothing to worry about for dh with those numbers. It depends somewhat on what standard or scale the lab used to do the analysis...does the paper say if it was the WHO scale or Kruger standard? But either way, you're looking pretty good. Was 78mil...was that total count or per ml? Even if it was total, you're still well into average range. The morphology really is the hardest to judge, but it totally depends on which scale they were using to judge as the Kruger is significantly more strict. But your oh's motility is just fine. Nothing to worry about there at all. Hth :hugs: if you have any other questions sweetie just let me know.


----------



## Damita

Well it's official DDs make cute babies :cloud9:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello all what have I missed? not following the plot here :haha: How's PC? is it time for the BFP party?!?!?! I see some have had it without me :haha: I'll wait for another post from her in anticipation then go wild in the aisles :rofl: 

Need to take new photos of Lilypie, gonna get her little Christmas suit on once the decs are up and have a shoot I think. Loving all the cutie pictures on here :) Coralista, yes next week best for me too, gotta get myself sorted this week and feeling a bit rough. x


----------



## puppycat

Hey Tink

Still preggo atm :thumbup:

Went to GP today for EPAU referral but earliest I can get is tomorrow morning. I'm on pins now thinking it's going to be too late :cry: bloody PAL is crap.


----------



## mothercabbage

shoot the dumb girl...what is PAL?? xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

pregnancy after loss


----------



## poppy666

Its a shitter PC but try think positive, your gonna worry about everything till your baby is born, but fx'd you get your rainbow baby :hugs:

Tink looking forward to lilypie's xmas pic's awww x


----------



## mothercabbage

:dohh: i see now thanx babyhopes! :thumbup: like poppy said youll worry until baby is here *pc* but i think all of us do/did...so :hugs: and :kiss: xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

and when there born you carry on worrying :haha:


----------



## skweek35

pk2of8 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Puppycat!!!
> There is just no mistaking that test!!
> 
> I am hoping someone here can help me with OH's SA results.
> ( i dont have his results in my hands but lets see if I can remember the numbers)
> 
> sperm count - 78 000 000
> high motility 36%
> slow motility 24%
> low motility - 9%
> immotile - 31%
> 
> morphology - 7%
> 
> 
> Do these percentages and numbers mean anything to anyone?
> 
> Hey sk hunni, all those numbers are fab sweetie!! :happydance: you have nothing to worry about for dh with those numbers. It depends somewhat on what standard or scale the lab used to do the analysis...does the paper say if it was the WHO scale or Kruger standard? But either way, you're looking pretty good. Was 78mil...was that total count or per ml? Even if it was total, you're still well into average range. The morphology really is the hardest to judge, but it totally depends on which scale they were using to judge as the Kruger is significantly more strict. But your oh's motility is just fine. Nothing to worry about there at all. Hth :hugs: if you have any other questions sweetie just let me know.Click to expand...

Hi PK, 
Thanks so much for the reasurance!! 

There is no reference to which standard or scale was used. Will see if the gynae can tell me on Friday. 

Sperm Concentration: 78.0 10*6/ml 
So I think 78mil is per ml. Which looks pretty good to me. 
Do they usually judge the quality of sperm on only the rapid progressive sperm? Or on more than just them?


----------



## coral11680

PC I have a good feeling about this pregnancy lots and lots of sticky :dust:


Tink, ooo Christmas pics how cute, I will be trying that with Keira, its so hard when they are not totally sitting yet though. will try though. ok next week it is and I'll come to you xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

hey all, 
just a little update on baby dexter, really proud of him he has started standing on his own now, he tries to take steps but hasn't taken any yet but i don't think it will be too long now, he is such a happy little man :) I will try to post a video of him laughing on here its so cute :cloud9:


xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww well done Dexter, awww deffo post video :hugs: hope your well lovely x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Will try to figure out how to put a video on here then i definitely will do :) he was in his little vampire costume too (it was on halloween). I'm doing pretty well thanks, how are things with serenity now? xxx


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:everyone


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all hope all ok

My friend had her little girl today called Millie and weighing a 9lb 11oz!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: china and sb... ouch!! 9.11 wow!


----------



## China girl

Congrats to your friend SB!!:xmas12:


----------



## poppy666

Congratz SB :happydance: i couldnt part with that size :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Girls....

* At 14 DPO, the average HCG level is 48 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-119 mIU/ml







Mine was 358 :wohoo:

I'm so excited now, back Thursday for more - you may party now :D

I'M PREGGO!!


----------



## poppy666

:rain::xmas1::xmas3::xmas2::xmas4::xmas6::xmas5::xmas7::xmas8::xmas10::xmas9::xmas12::xmas23::xmas21::xmas19::xmas17::xmas18::happydance::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS PC, BABY HERE TO STAY :happydance::happydance:

:bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::crib::pink::yellow::blue::twingirls::twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach::plane::dance::muaha::yipee::yipee::friends::headspin::headspin::shipw::drunk::juggle::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wine:​


----------



## PJ32

That's great news PC xxxx


----------



## China girl

That is FANTASTIC news PC!!!!!!​


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:crib::pink::yellow::blue::crib::pink::blue::yellow:
:twingirls::twinboys::twingirls::oneofeach::twinboys::twingirls::twinboys:
:yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee:
:juggle::ninja::fool::ninja::fool::juggle::ninja::fool:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:blue::yellow::pink::blue::yellow::pink::yellow::blue::pink::yellow::blue:
:holly::holly::holly::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::holly::holly::holly:
:xmas12::xmas16::xmas12::xmas16::xmas12::xmas16::xmas12::xmas16:
*MAJOR CONGRATS PUPPYCAT!!*​


----------



## mothercabbage

i just looooove a bfp party!!!


----------



## puppycat

Being on the receiving end I'm inclined to agree ;)


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:serenade: What's new Puppycat? :serenade:
Whoaaaaaaaaaaooooooowaaaaaaaaaoooooooowaaaaaaawooowwwoooow

What's that Puppycat? Your having a baby Puppycat? Well now ... you know what us Ding Dongs do when this happens? ...





:bfp: :bfp: BFP PARTY!!! :bfp: :bfp:

:happydance:PUPPYCAT IS PREEEEGGGOO!!!!!!:happydance:

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::yellow::twinboys::laugh2::oneofeach::laugh2::twingirls::yellow::crib::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::xmas12::xmas8::xmas12::xmas8::xmas12::xmas8::xmas12::xmas8::xmas12::xmas8::xmas12::xmas8::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::fool::juggle::drunk::juggle::fool::juggle::drunk::juggle::fool::juggle::drunk::juggle::fool::juggle::drunk::juggle::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::spermy::spermy::spermy::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:​


----------



## puppycat

:rofl:

Thanks Tink, just got this too...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1169.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lupinerainbow

Congrats puppycat! :D :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dust::dust::dust::dust::crib::yellow::ninja::ninja::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

congrats puppycat your preggo​
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:
:twingirls::twingirls::twinboys::twinboys::oneofeach::oneofeach:
:blue::blue::blue::blue::pink::pink::pink::pink::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
:drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk:
:fool::fool::fool::juggle::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::fool:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:rain::rain::rain::rain::flasher::flasher::flasher:
:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:
:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:
:xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::
xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16:​


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo47/DTDORI/MY%20SLIDESHOW/congratulations-1.jpg


----------



## mothercabbage

:xmas13: @ bfp parties, we getting good at these now...imagine when the remaining TTCing DD's get bfp...:haha: the parties get bigger each time lol...
p.s this time last year i got my faint bfp @10dpo!!!!...wohooooo....:awww: Rhys <3


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: MC :kiss:

I'll be glad when this months over tbh.

Anyways finally stopped bleeding other day after the birth and today my first af arrived bloody pains :cry: but hey ho body back to normal :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm had a bit of a break down last night! i left freya downstairs ran up and gave dh a cuddle and cried hysterically for 1/2 when i come bk down she was asleep.

i said i dont want to be a mum anymore and maybe we should have used a condom!:wacko:

altho shes been bad all night shes asleep on me and i feel so guilty for saying that to dh.:blush:


----------



## poppy666

Its ok babyhopes its normal, i too had meltdown last night.. seren screaming with colic and korben crying, i was shouting at korben to go sleep which made him worse. Just sat and cried cos i felt useless as a mum.

hugs sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

:hugs: babyhopes.
I told Gareth i was going to give Laura to Barnados when she had colic. Lol

It is normal x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm we bd last night i was really dry i am never dry only thing i have done this month is i have been having 2 spoonfuls of honey and cinnamon to boost my fertility could that be causing the dryness i am 5dpo x x x


----------



## poppy666

Caz dont think it would dry you up :shrug: could eat that now :haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

:happydance: :baby: :baby: :baby: Congratulations PC :baby: :baby: :baby: :happydance:

:cloud9: What a lovely early xmas pressie :cloud9: 

Tonight is the first of 3 nightshifts for me :sleep: I am getting seriously tired these days, only 7 weeks left of work tho so i shouldn't complain.
My antenatal classes start next week so thats something to look forward to :thumbup: might feel more prepared after those lol either that or i will have forgotten everything by the time i give birth :haha: 
Next week i also get the tour of the maternity ward, the same building i will be working in as of 23rd December. In my home county they are closing our two nhs hospitals and the maternity hospital and opening a big new fancy hospital which they have been building for the last 5 years. . . exciting times!
Anyway im just rambaling now. . . hope you are all well :flower:
Love you all DD's xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

just wanted to give some hugs :hugs: to poppy and babyhopes...being a mum is the most tiring and trying job ever....ive had a few tears too...good that were all here to support each other, i had no one when i had chloe at 18 yr old...poor me lol xx :hugs: to all xxx


----------



## poppy666

Hugs back lovely :hugs: OH here tonight after my meltdown last night :haha:


----------



## Damita

:wave: hello ladies! 11dpo here and got my second FS on Monday... eeeeek!!!

Big :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

damita ...:test: xxx :hugs: back xx


----------



## Damita

:haha: bad MC!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello DD's flying visit, so much Christmas stuff going on here, all for everyone else though :haha: Scouts, Guides, Church, Kids School ... gonna take kids to see Father Christmas tonight and get our family festivities started. Decorations are down from the loft ready for our Christmassy weekend :happydance: 

Sending massive hugs to you babyhopes, becoming a mummy is the most Wonderful/Traumatic thing in the world. So many emotions, hormones, and lack of sleep compound everything. So much to take in, no matter how wanted and loved your baby is. But I promise, it gets better! We have all been there or will be when finally blessed with our much wanted bubbas xxxxx

Poppy, same goes to you, but since you have many children like me, I wanted to say something slightly different to you. I dunno bout you, but I constantly thought "I should know how to do this! I should be an expert by now" I felt a bit of a failure on top of everything. Just thought I'd mention it in case you might feel a little like that too. It passed so quickly looking back, Serenity is soon gonna be living up to her name, she's just gotta get used to this world :hugs: x

Lovely to see you here MC :hugs: I forgot to say, Rhys and Connor do definately look very alike :) x

Damita :dust: and loving your cat proofed tree - I stalk your blog for news from time to time :haha: x

Hello to all the lovely yummy mummy's/soon to be mummy's in Ding Dong land. Will be about a little more now so hopefully get to catch up with you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Aw thank you Tink, I had to cat proof - the youngest never seen the tree before as it's been in the office, but he is not impressed my the cat proofing :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Tink exactly how i feel :hugs::hugs:


Damita :test::test::test::test::haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Better late than never but huge congrats to Pc.:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months:happydance:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey Girls!

Just dropping by with some love before i head out to my last night shift <3

Can't believe i am 30 weeks today, where did all that time go??? lol

Catch up soon xxx


----------



## Hopes314

jenny congrats on 30 weeks. you ready for that baby!!?

poppy and babyhopes :hugs: it WILL pass! i remember those days alllll too well.

poppy wow your body kicked back into fertility mode fast didnt it!?
to mommies who breastfed.. when did you go back to normal? i wonder when ill get a period????


----------



## poppy666

Yep i guess, but OH not coming near me till im protected :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy are you gonna go on the pill or what? im too scared to take the pill i have a friend who developed some sort of hormone problem from the pill. im afraid ill mess something up, im stupid. my SIL tried mirena and got all sorts of infections so they had to take it out, so im afraid of that too lol. OH and i have only tried to do it twice since mila was born anyway, and it hurts too bad!? i think its from breastfeeding and being all dried up and from lack of use of that area lol. 

my SIL is pregnant again. shes one of those people that seems she could conceive if she sat next to a guy lol. actually i think its just that she is careless. she has an 18 month old and had an.. 'a word' previously... ugh.. and a miscarriage.. and now about 14 wks preg again. ALL of which were 'surprises'... come on, after that many, and still obviously being careless, where is the surprise? anyway she wants to get her tubes tied after this pregnancy. shes only 26! and not married, just living with this crappy guy. i think getting tubes tied under those circumstances is scary. you never know what your life might bring in a few or more years, 26 is so young to make that kind of decision! sorry for rant, sometimes i just think SIL is crazy. she constantly makes decisions on a whim and changes her mind later. shes had 3 different majors in college and yet to get a degree bc she keeps changing her mind!


----------



## poppy666

I asked to be sterilised this time, but my consultant didnt want to perform the procedure on me and said the coil would be safer. Cant take any of the pills cos ive had a pulmonary embolism and higher risk of another. Going to ask my doctor at my 6wk check if im ok to go back on the injection ( Depo Provera) :shrug:

Dont want to dtd knowing my luck i'll get prego lol


----------



## pk2of8

Hey sweeties :hi: 

Pc, I'm sorry i haven't been on and had a chance to say but I'm over the moon for you sweetie!!!!!! That is the BEST early Christmas present imaginable!!! :hugs: tons of sticky dust sending your way lovey for your little bean :dust: :kiss:

Poppy, I'm so sorry you've been having such a difficult time honey :hugs::hug: that colic is SO HARD to deals with...my dd2 had it and it was the worst time dealing with it. She would just scream for hours and hours until finally falling asleep. Some days I had to just put her in the crib and shut the door and then go in a different room and shut that door and stay there for an hour just to keep my sanity. It was awful. ....but it will pass. We're here for you sweetie to help you through :kiss:

Hopes, I agree with you about sil...she shouldn't make any permanent decisions so young. You're right. 5-10 years (or less sometimes) life can change drastically. You never know what's going to come to be :hugs: I don't remember when I got my periods back...must not have been long the first time as my first 2 are 11 months apart. The next 2 are much farther apart (2 1/2 years), but I didn't want that to happen again so I started the depo shot almost immediately. My last 2 are about 16 months apart, so again not long. No bc that time and I was nursing full time, but I don't remember when my cycles got regular again. :shrug: I do remember sex being uncomfy for a while too. Especially with the nursing...I would defo use some lube honey :winkwink:

Ok I can't recall much else...I know it's been pretty quiet last few days. Oh I think sk had another question for me....I'll have to go back and see what it was... But I miss all my lovely ding dongs :hugs:

Afm, life's just been a struggle here recently...what with bil's death and ttc strain with dh (what's new?), and stressing about doing another ivf cycle (still no f-ing schedule), and financial worries about PAYING for another ivf cycle, and trying to deal with the holidays and get prepared, blah, blah, blah...and of course af got me 3 days ago, and my cycle was so screwed up I can't even tell when I actually ov'd. I know it was AROUND the time when my chart says, but I'm almost positive it wasn't on the day it shows. And in either case, it clearly wasn't a strong/good ov either...uuuggghhhh. I can't win, I swear. So I'm trying just to focus on Christmas right now. Just getting the house decorated and starting our gift shopping. If I think about the ivf, ov, cycles, ttc, etc too much I get extremely depressed and just start to cry :cry: anyway, love and hugs to you all!! And I'll catch up more later...


----------



## Damita

awww pk :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

PK Yes concentrate on christmas and having some family time, worry about everything regarding ttc in the new year, but hopefully you'll get another shot at ivf :hugs::hugs:

Had a few stressful days, wade been bullied & threatened inside, had to ring prison a few times and have him moved to another wing.. he's on suicide watch now, went to visit him today and a few older lads threatening to stab him, this was over wade not wanting any of their chips in the canteen that they were serving wade :nope: so wade is having to watch his back cos he will get stabbed if they get to him. Im a wreck with worry so ringing the prison monday want him transferred.


----------



## sleeping bubs

omg Poppy thats horrible bless him


----------



## puppycat

Oh my goodness, what a worry for you. Poor Wade :(


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh PC I love that nappy in your sig

I am currently deciding on the last nappies I am going to buy got to choose between Tots bots easy fit or stretchies (have u tried these??)


----------



## puppycat

Don't do tots bots easy fit!! I have heard nothing but bad things - do you mean the bamboozle stretchies? They are awesome!! Totally flippin awesome!!


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh well pc in ended up getting easy fit as wanted some aio for ease as only got two parters at mo. But going to get the other ones in size 1 when nxt baby comes a long as bound to be small!


----------



## puppycat

The stretchies in size 2 are fab for overnight for Laura - she can go 14hrs in them - amazing.


----------



## sleeping bubs

wow thats good I haven't braved night time yet lol 

I might buy one after christmas when I have money lol


----------



## Damita

13dpo today and FS appointment tomorrow.. I wonder what he is going to suggest..

My chart - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d88dd


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooooooooooo have you tested? :wacko:


----------



## MommyV

wow Damita your chart looks great! I hope that this is it for you.

How are you Poppy? Hope things are going well with Serenity.

Puppycat How are you feeling? any sickness yet? I'm using cloth with my girls as well I use pre folds with covers my older dd can go overnight with a double prefold but little Rebekah is still too heavy of a wetter so she is in disposables overnight

Hi Sleepingbubs hope you are well


----------



## poppy666

She hard work atm but im surviving :haha:

Hows your lo and any pics? x


----------



## puppycat

MommyV said:


> wow Damita your chart looks great! I hope that this is it for you.
> 
> How are you Poppy? Hope things are going well with Serenity.
> 
> Puppycat How are you feeling? any sickness yet? I'm using cloth with my girls as well I use pre folds with covers my older dd can go overnight with a double prefold but little Rebekah is still too heavy of a wetter so she is in disposables overnight
> 
> Hi Sleepingbubs hope you are well

Hiya MommyV :wave:

The main things are tiredness, or should that be sheer exhaustion?? My sense of smell is not my friend right now either! I haven't been sick but heaving when i brush my teeth and certain smells.

I haven't tried pre folds but i might with this baby because i hear they dry quickly?


----------



## pk2of8

Damita, chart looking fab sweetie!!!! Are you going to test?? Either way, so good your next FS appt is tomorrow! :hugs:

Poppy, thank you for the kind words :hugs: dh told me at lunch today that he's afraid the ivf won't work again. :cry: nothing we can do but keep hoping and praying....

Edit... I meant to mention, we have most all of the indoor decorating for Christmas done now. I'll try to take some pics to post later. It's keeping me busy anyway...I was going to do some Christmas shopping today but it's rainy and windy and cold and miserable outside, so perhaps see what I can find online....


----------



## Damita

:hugs: pk

No not testing yet - gonna wait until Friday - FS says to wait until CD35 before testing.. Oooh I am so nervous for tomorrow


----------



## MommyV

Wow Damita you are so patient. I hope that your appt goes well tomorrow.

Poppy I don't have any other pictures yet I've got to get on my main computer I'm always using the iPad and I can't get o my pictures from here I'll try to post some pics tomorrow Have you tried a swing with Serenity I used that for my colicky son on almost the highest speed and he would sleep for several hours giving me some time to myself

Puppycat that's good that you aren't getting too many symptoms yet I like the prefolds and they're a lot cheaper and they do dry quickly not as cute as some of the other styles but the main reason I decided to use cloth was to save money

PK hope you're doing well and I'll be praying that you have a wonderful Blessed Christmas and that your next ivf cycle is successful


----------



## Damita

:haha: would rather see AF then a BFN


----------



## mothercabbage

good luck damita...i think he'll suggest testing :haha:

poppy...wtf is going on with wade, poor lad, threatened for not wanting chips....when does he get out??? let us know whether he gets moved...what a horribl;e situation...bet your besides your self with worry .. :hugs::kiss::friends: xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello all :wave: sorry for not being around so much :hugs: busy busy busy this time of year with all the kids and their functions, scout stuff, church stuff, and just trying to get my head round sorting the house out - its like a badly organised store house :rofl: constantly tripping up on things

Lilyanne is soooooooo damn cute, I spend way too much time playing with her also :rofl: 

Damita, that chart is AWESOME! :dust: soooooooo hope this is it for you, I'm feeling very very positive for you honey, hoping your :bfp: is just a day or two away missy. Fingers and toes tightly crossed x

PK thinking of you honey, agree with the others, try and focus on Christmas and keep the faith :hugs: Such a hard hard time you guys have been going through, been throwing up prayers for you ... not really got the words to say here, wish I could do more you know? :hugs: x

Poppy, OMG you must be out of your mind!!!! keep us up to speed wont you, again have no idea what to say ... hope they sort it out quickly :( xxxxx

Hey to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks :hugs:


Witing for prison the ring back, if they find him a job on the wing he'll be safe. he's eligible for Tag n release on 30th Jan but that prison hardly give anyone tag so if refused he'll get out in May. Hoping to god he gets tag.


----------



## mothercabbage

praying with you poppy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Seren doing my head last 2 days dont know whats wrong with her :shrug: feed her n change her, put her down and she cries,pick her up she cries :shrug: naps for 20 mins at a time then cries again. This goes on till around 6pm... get a good hour then she starts again till around 10pm :dohh:

She got green poo but think thats the comfort but its runny.


----------



## mothercabbage

maybe got a bit of tummy upset?? id ring gp or even check situation with HV xx :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

May ring HV, just got her asleep but she'll wake soon arghhhhh tell ya must be a girl thing.


----------



## poppy666

Take that back she's awake again grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Damita

Didn't go well ladies - my first two cycles great textbook, last cycle - didn't ovulate :cry:

So I have three more cycles of clomid and then back to see the FS in April..

I am bummed :(


----------



## poppy666

Your chart look so good too, sorry sweetie but hang in there :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww damita :hugs: will be your turn soon :flower: i just know it xxxx


----------



## Damita

I do hope so :( everyone else has babies or is pregnant, feel a bit left on the shelf and miserable again :(


----------



## puppycat

Didn't ovulate? Oh no, I felt so sure your symptoms were awesome :hugs:
Sucks.


----------



## pk2of8

What made the FS say you didn't ovulate this cycle damita? :hugs: your chart temps show thermal shift that looks like ov. ..... You're not the only one sweetie...I'm still here :hugs: and is she raising your dose of clomid then? What's the plan?


----------



## pk2of8

Poppy I'm so sorry you're having to go through all that with wade.... Poor thing. I'm praying it will all work out for him and that you won't be too stressed over it. I can't imagine how worried you must be....all the anxiety from that would make it much harder to deal with little seren's crying. :hugs:

Tink, thank you lovely....no need to worry about what to say. :hugs: I start to feel a little left out sometimes, but I know it's just circumstantial. Your prayers and encouragements mean the world to me. We're just stuck...still ttc'ing even though theoretically (medically, scientifically) it's pointless, but I believe in miracles and it defo won't happen if timing isn't right, so that stops me from giving it up completely. Even with the pain and disappointment of another af each cycle, it's just impossible not to hope on some level. We just keep praying.... :hugs:

Mommyv, thank you also sweetie. I use my iPad to get on now most of the time too, so it's hard to remember to go back and get on my laptop to post pictures and stuff. :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm i will be testing on the 18th witch is my dads birthday if no af fx the witch stays away damita i am still her to hun me u and pk will get there keep your chin up hun x x x


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> What made the FS say you didn't ovulate this cycle damita? :hugs: your chart temps show thermal shift that looks like ov. ..... You're not the only one sweetie...I'm still here :hugs: and is she raising your dose of clomid then? What's the plan?

She doesn't know why it was like that.. No the same dose, got three more cycle of clomid,


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh bless ya Damita it will be your time soon and you PK.

I had to take a pg test this morning as I had to have a hip and pelvis x-ray today and guess wot negative (due in 4days!) Saw my doc and x-rays where clear no indication why hip hurting so he is sending me for a MRI (last one 2001) but he said may be the steroids I had when had cancer!! Oh well another thing to add to list. Plus I need to have a opertation on my feet but he wants to delay as long as poss cos of will be in plaster for a while and got Mckenzie to look after.

Mummy V and Pc I use prefolds as well as Little lamb and now got some tb ef. Anyway I use Econobum prefolds and their wraps plus got a couple of Kawaii wraps (which r fab) they are really good Mckenzie had one on for 4 1/2 hrs today and no leaks


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

No O Damita? blimy ... didn't see that one coming ... you sure she hasn't got it wrong?!?! this on the basis on blood tests? sending massive hugs :hugs: x

PK, I hate it that your still not pregnant, I hate it that you are 'left out' :hugs: x

Pops, any news? x

:wave: Caz, sleeping bubs, PC :hugs: x


----------



## puppycat

Scan in the morning girls - bets on how many are in there? :rofl:


----------



## Damita

I want to say 2!!!!


----------



## Damita

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> No O Damita? blimy ... didn't see that one coming ... you sure she hasn't got it wrong?!?! this on the basis on blood tests? sending massive hugs :hugs: x

She based it on blood tests.. I didn't either.. I was shocked..


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Damita - :hugs:!! I just know your BFP is just around the corner. 

Caz&bob - FXed for the 18th! 

Poppy - Sure hope it all works out for the best with Wade!! FXed 

PC -2 maybe 3?? hehe GL with the scan tomorrow 

:wave: to all other DD's!! 

AFM - had a really busy weekend. Started with my FS appointment on Friday afternoon. Looking good. She recons that OH's stats are pretty good. She said that they add the rapid and slow motility results together and like them to be above 40%. OH's add up to 60%
She also said that the sperm concentration should be above 15 - OH's is 78!!!! 
So nothing wrong with his little swimmers!! 
Then spent the rest of the weekend in Dublin with my brother, SIL and nephew! Nephew is 3 tomorrow and absolutely gorgeous!!! He has the cutest sence of humour I have ever seen in a 3 year old!! 
In a way I am glad the weekend is over with - time to chill for a few minutes!! 

Oh my best friend had her baby this morning too. Baby Rylan Scott Adams was born this morning at 10:37am(GMT) by C-Section. 8lbs 1oz and a whopping 55.5cm - the apple doesnt fall far from the tree is what comes to mind!! His dad is 6ft5!!! No ways Rylan is going to be short!! 
He is absolutely gorgeous! Lucky to have had a cuddle already!!


----------



## pk2of8

Sk, yes, as I said...nothing to worry about with your oh's swimmers :thumbup: what else did you learn at FS appt? Anything or just followup for your oh? 

Damita, personally, I'm skeptical of any blood work results anymore. Did you have a scan for follicles this cycle? and there's nothing else that would cause your temps to rise like that, but ov. I mean, progesterone is what raises your bbt, but progesterone won't have a good rise unless there's a good ov. (hence why I don't get good bbt rise after ov b/c my prog is low b/c I'm not having a good ov. Make sense?) when you have a good ov, you have a good corpus luteum (I think that's the spelling) cyst, which secretes prog and sends the messages for prog to rise. You just don't have that when there's either no ov or not a good ov. Clomid alone won't cause your prog to stay artificially risen and give the appearance of thermal shift...at least not for that long. Clomid doesn't work like that. Nothing else (except prolonged illness or prog supplements) would cause your bbt to stay risen as long as yours has been. even if youre not preggo this cycle, I'd be skeptical of that. Are you still using opk's and such? And had a positive? I don't know...it just doesn't seem right to me. :hugs: 

............damn I should have been a doctor............ :dohh:

Caz :hugs: and :dust: we're still hanging in there...and sleeping bubs too :hugs: 

SB, sorry you're still going through medical stuff sweetie :hugs: I hope it all gets cleared up. Did you ever find a new place to live?

Pc, cant wait to hear news from your scan sweetie!! I hope you get piccies to post!! :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Dr PK!! 
Yes, going for CD3 bloods and have scans too. Just not sure if the scan and tube check will be the same appointment. Just waiting for those appointments to come through - should be in the next 6 weeks.  Then follow up appointment in 2 months time. 
She also suggested that we are not bding enough!! need to be BDing about 3 - 4 times a week! OH is not complaining!! 
Oh and no more charting or using OPK's! so all that stuff has been packed away and will be deleting my cycle tracker from my signature too!! 
So time to kick back and get lost in the Christmas spirit and forget about TTCing for now!!


----------



## coral11680

eveing girls, just a quicky as I'm falling asleep:sleep::haha:

Damita, I agree with Dr. Tink and Dr. PK:haha: I think you o;ed. good luck with the next round of clomid, I know your bfp is well over due now so wont be long, I can feel it :hug:

PK sorry you are still struggling with TTC. I believe in miracles too so understand why you are still trying "naturally" while you wait for the ivf :hugs:

PC good luck with scan x

Poppy, that is so terrible about Wade you must be sick with worry. Hope they get him moved ASAP :hugs: also Keira's poo's were runny and green when she was a newborn. Hope Seren sleeps better for you x

Tink, busy, busy bee, you are officially a bad influence on my shopping habbits:haha: I bought a new buggy now too:dohh: although my excuse is Charlie is taking Keira to the states for a few days in Jan to see his family and I needed something smaller and light for the plane. I know don't ask I'm letting him take her but hate the thought of not having her here:cry::cry:

SK week glad the appointment went well lots of :dust:

SB my DH has had a hip replacement because of damage caused by steroid use. Hopefully your hip is not that bad:hugs:

hi to the rest of the gals :hi: xx


----------



## Damita

SK glad his sperm were good!

What time is PC app? I am still saying twins!!


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> Damita, personally, I'm skeptical of any blood work results anymore. Did you have a scan for follicles this cycle? and there's nothing else that would cause your temps to rise like that, but ov. I mean, progesterone is what raises your bbt, but progesterone won't have a good rise unless there's a good ov. (hence why I don't get good bbt rise after ov b/c my prog is low b/c I'm not having a good ov. Make sense?) when you have a good ov, you have a good corpus luteum (I think that's the spelling) cyst, which secretes prog and sends the messages for prog to rise. You just don't have that when there's either no ov or not a good ov. Clomid alone won't cause your prog to stay artificially risen and give the appearance of thermal shift...at least not for that long. Clomid doesn't work like that. Nothing else (except prolonged illness or prog supplements) would cause your bbt to stay risen as long as yours has been. even if youre not preggo this cycle, I'd be skeptical of that. Are you still using opk's and such? And had a positive? I don't know...it just doesn't seem right to me. :hugs:
> 
> ............damn I should have been a doctor............ :dohh:

:haha: you should!

I did have a scan but she had to do it CD10 as she was off on hol and I normally have it at CD14, and she couldn't see my left ovary as it was too gassy! So this cycle was not good!

I think I ovulated CD20 which means it wouldn't show up on the blood test right?

No I didn't get a chance to buy any this month so no idea.. :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls :hugs:

On route home now. Miserable woman wouldn't give me a picture :(

There's only one in there! Measuring bang on 5weeks so high HCG is a mystery!

Got to go through the normal route now... Gp and midwife plus 12week scan x


----------



## pk2of8

Sk, why getting rid of charting and opk's? That seems a bit odd.... In any case, you could have the bloods and scan done at the same time. :shrug: but all depends on what they schedule you for. 

Coral, I bet you hate the thought... I don't think I could bear it :hugs: how long is he planning to have her away? 

Damita, your chart looks different?? I wonder why your crosshairs moved and changed to dotted like that...I think before it showed you ov'd on cd17, right? Cd20 is another possibility, but I think either way, that it still shows a thermal shift which indicates ov did occur. You said the doc couldn't see your left ovary at the scan on cd10 (I wonder what that means, too gassy...hmmm...) ... Nothing showed on your right ovary either? With either ov date, you would have been late for bloods...they would have been looking at your prog levels to check for ov and you would have been either 11dpo or 14dpo. Usually prog (if not pg) would have started to fall by then, so prog wouldn't necessarily be a good way to check for ov. sweetie, I think you ov'd. Of course, that's my personal opinion, and of course, I'm not a doctor (damnit! :winkwink:) but if you ov'd cd17 OR cd20, cd10 is way too early to give a definite conclusion. You might not have had a dominant follie at that time with another week or more before your ov. How long is your luteal phase usually? :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Aww :hugs: pc, miserable woman!! :haha: well, HCG can vary widely among women so kind of hard to use as a predictor for singletons or multiples...good thing is it shows your little beanie is strong and growing and sticking good!! :happydance:


----------



## laurah8279

CONGRATS PC!!!!!:happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs:

Hey everyone :hi:

Sorry I haven't been sorting the house out, etc in preparation of Noah's arrival! :happydance:

Cannot believe there is just over 5 weeks to go!!!! 

Will read back and see what's been going on with you guys

xxx


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> Sk, why getting rid of charting and opk's? That seems a bit odd.... In any case, you could have the bloods and scan done at the same time. :shrug: but all depends on what they schedule you for.
> 
> Coral, I bet you hate the thought... I don't think I could bear it :hugs: how long is he planning to have her away?
> 
> Damita, your chart looks different?? I wonder why your crosshairs moved and changed to dotted like that...I think before it showed you ov'd on cd17, right? Cd20 is another possibility, but I think either way, that it still shows a thermal shift which indicates ov did occur. You said the doc couldn't see your left ovary at the scan on cd10 (I wonder what that means, too gassy...hmmm...) ... Nothing showed on your right ovary either? With either ov date, you would have been late for bloods...they would have been looking at your prog levels to check for ov and you would have been either 11dpo or 14dpo. Usually prog (if not pg) would have started to fall by then, so prog wouldn't necessarily be a good way to check for ov. sweetie, I think you ov'd. Of course, that's my personal opinion, and of course, I'm not a doctor (damnit! :winkwink:) but if you ov'd cd17 OR cd20, cd10 is way too early to give a definite conclusion. You might not have had a dominant follie at that time with another week or more before your ov. How long is your luteal phase usually? :hugs:

Yeah it moved - I put in some fertile CM (had egg white later on) and it moved O :wacko:

Thanks hun :hugs:

Yeah, she said it was gassy and couldn't see my left ovary, I suffer from gassy womb so it builds up with gas and you can't see anything, no idea why. The right side only had tiny ones so she thought it could be the left side.

14/15 days in my luteal phase. My first two cycles on clomid I had a high prog level and big dominant follies, no idea what happened this cycle :wacko:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I agree with PK Damita, I'm not convinced at your FS opinion at all ... I think your still in. FX TX EX (fingers toes everything crossed) :dust: :dust: :dust: xxxxxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

Omg girls :cry::sad2::cry: I just got off the phone with my FS office. The nurses already gone for the day but I had to speak to the billing ofc b/c they said cost gone up and doc told me we'd get $1000 off cost. anyway, you have to pay when you go for baseline scans right before you start stimming so I asked her when the baselines were scheduled for, and she said the baselines are scheduled for Jan 3rd-5th!!!! Last time I had to be on bcp's for nearly 6 weeks PLUS Lupron for another 2 weeks, so EIGHT WEEKS of down-regging before we did baseline and started stimming!!!!!! It is three weeks to Jan!!! Omg
I am SOOOOOOOOOOO angry and upset!!! A Jan cycle is totally impossible now!! :sad2::sad2::cry::cry: I KNEW it!!! The STUUUUUUPID nurse was freaking patronizing to me last time I emailed to ask saying "we haven't forgotten about you" well, BS!!!!! And now my whole cycle is f****ed!!!! I'm so freaking upset I can't even think straight. I left a message for the head nurse...she better call me back tomorrow or I'm going to have a fit about it. :growlmad::cry:


----------



## coral11680

pk oh no:cry: I can't believe it thats terrible news, sorry if I sound silly but, does this mean you need to wait at least another 8 weeks now?:hugs: PK I don't know what to say its one think after another :hug: xxx


----------



## pk2of8

Thank you coral :hugs: at this point I'm assuming the worst, yes :cry: my understanding is that I'm not eligible for what would be considered a "short protocol" because of my age and other issues (hormone levels, etc). I don't see how it's going to be possible at this point and my clinic likes to cycle women at the same time (common thing to do so they don't have to CONSTANTLY be in the office) so I don't know when the next scheduled cycle will be...maybe march??? :cry::cry:


----------



## laurah8279

Hi girls.

I was measured at the midwife appointment yest and i measured 33 and a half? Up until now i have been measuring 2cm over and now i am nearly 1 and half cm under...should i be concerned?

My urine sample was fine and his heartbeat was fine too. He has moved a little too, no longer 3/5 engaged, he is now 4/5 engaged.

X x x


----------



## Damita

Awww PK I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: Everyone!!

I hope all is well, will catch up laters...studying for exams this week :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well tuesday went for a big walk with the dogs when i got back went straight the loo when i wiped i had some blood yesterday and today nothing tuesday i was 10dpo could it of been implantation x x x


----------



## skweek35

pk2of8 said:


> Sk, why getting rid of charting and opk's? That seems a bit odd.... In any case, you could have the bloods and scan done at the same time. :shrug: but all depends on what they schedule you for.

Hi PK, 
I think the reason she said this is to try help get my mind off TTCing and just relax. She also said to make sure we DTD 3 - 4 times a week! OH is defo not complaining about that!! :haha: 

She has given me forms for CD3 - HCG bloods and requested scans - not sure if it will be one or two scans as she told me off for not having ovaries checked more regularly - I have PCOS. She also said about checking my tubes - possibly same appointment as regular scan? :shrug:
Then back to see her again in 2 months time. 
So here is hoping my new little god-son is infectious!! and I get a BFP soon!!


----------



## Hopes314

laura love the bump! smaller measurement can be because baby is in a different position or because baby has dropped a little, like you said w being more engaged. could also just be human error in measurement a little. i dont think theres anything to worry about. mine started to vary toward the end i think its normal. good news about the 4/5 engaged though! i didnt reach that until i was 10 cm and pushing. and she never got past there. looking good for you!!


----------



## pk2of8

Just a quickie.....well they changed my protocol so I can still cycle in Jan!!!!!! :happydance::yipee: I started bcp's last night and only have to take them for 3 weeks this time!! :xmas12: plus, the nurse was able to get some of my meds donated!!!!! \\:D/ I can't believe it!! Thank GOD!!! It's going to move fast too...baseline will be around Jan 3, and stims start around Jan 6, with egg retrieval around Jan 16!! dh is worried it won't work again...I am too, but I also feel more positive about this cycle than last time. I don't know why...I'm praying that's a good sign. God-willing this will be it for us! We so need this! Dh's bday is Jan 4th....it would just be the perfect way to start the new year!! I talk to my nurse again today to get more details. Thank you girls for all your encouragement and prayers!! :hugs:

Caz, I think it could very well have been implantation lovely!!! :happydance::dust: 

Sk, I haven't forgotten about you sweetie, but I gotta run or I'll be late for work....

Tink, coral, poppy, damita, hopes, china, and everybody else :kiss:


----------



## Damita

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's fab news pk


----------



## poppy666

PK thats fantastic news, someone watching over you up there :winkwink: lets hope this is it for you sweetie and be a lovely present for DH :hugs::hugs:

Caz could be IP have you tested? :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

Yay PK, everything crossed hun x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

PK exactly what I've been praying for also :) so pleased your being blessed with this chance. I can't imagine how hard things are for you honey, I get so down just thinking about your situation ... how on earth must it be for you. Keep the faith honey xxxxx

caz, FX! could be implantation, only way to know will be in hindsight, keeping everything tightly crossed for you x

:wave: Pops, SK, PC xxxx

Daimita, AF due tomorrow? everything crossed for you also x

Flying visit, sorry ladies. Sooooooooooo busy here x


----------



## Regalpeas

Hiya ladies! I've only read back but so far.

So good to see everyone's doing great! Miss you gals! Loads of congrats and hugs that are probably oh so over due.:flower:


Hope everyone enjoys the holidays!


----------



## Regalpeas

P.S. I see Puppycat is the newest BFP!!! Awesome.

CONGRATS!!! ; Happy and Healthy all the way through :)


----------



## puppycat

Thank you hun :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:great news PK!!! Praying that it works this time, I just know it will though, I have butterflies in my belly thinking about it!!! :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs: xxx
Hi regal how are you, hope you enjoy the holidays also:hugs:

caz fingers crossed for your bfp!:hugs:

pc, has it sunk in yet? are you feeling nauseus yet>? x

Tink, hows things, Lily was so cute in her santa hat x

Poppy, how are you coping, things seem to be so stressful for you now, with wade inside and Seren playing up :hugs::hugs: I wonder if Tinks right maybe she is suffering and needs meds, I hope you get some help and she settles for you :hug: xxx

afm Keira is becoming quite a character now, likes to squeal and say da da da all day :haha: no ma ma ma yet. She is certainly teething and is chomping her gums all day. She is also starting to cry when she thinks you will get her but don't or if shes tired and I put her down!:haha: cheeky monkey! She is adorable though and I got her ears pierced on Wednesday. I was so nervouse but the gilrs at claires were great and she only cried for about 5 seconds then was totally back to normal. Her shots were much worse on her. I'll attach a pic xx
 



Attached Files:







keiraearring.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## puppycat

It hasn't really sunk in but when I look down it's not difficult to remember - check out my bloat/bump just before bed last night!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1191.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pk2of8

Hi regal! So good to see you sweetie! :hugs: I hope you're doing well and that you have a wonderful Christmas! :kiss:

Thanks coral!! :kiss: I'm defo not as anxious about the whole process as I was the first time....yet. I guess that's normal, but we'll see. Of course, the worst is all yet to come, but I do feel pretty positive about it right now. Little keira is so gorgeous!!! Love the new earrings too!! :thumbup: I had all my girls ears pierced as young as possible...but it's a family tradition for us too. :winkwink: I can't wait to have all that again! Dh wants just boys, but we're still hoping for twins and I'd secretly love to have a boy and a girl with dh as the experience is totally different. We'll see.... :hugs:

Pc, looking like a bump already!! :winkwink::haha: 

Not much else going on here...except my nurse emailed me yesterday about my meds and she's able to get _almost_ all my meds donated for free!!!!!!!!! Praise the Lord!!!! Right now, I'll only have to buy some of the oral meds (those are cheap b/c my ins will cover), and so far just ONE vial of the injects. Especially since I'll be stimming at a higher dose this time, it's a difference of about $2500 or more that I won't have to spend!!! Thank God! I am just SO relieved about that! Trying to come up with $3k right now at Christmas time would have been awful, but we can swing the ~$700 right now for the ONE vial (I told you, it's VERY expensive meds). I just pray all the good news continues. I'm still trying to find out if I'll be doing the heparin shots for clotting/immunity issues. I don't know yet and I don't know how much that will cost, but if I do, hopefully ins will cover so it wouldn't be too bad. :shrug:


----------



## laurah8279

Hopes314 said:


> laura love the bump! smaller measurement can be because baby is in a different position or because baby has dropped a little, like you said w being more engaged. could also just be human error in measurement a little. i dont think theres anything to worry about. mine started to vary toward the end i think its normal. good news about the 4/5 engaged though! i didnt reach that until i was 10 cm and pushing. and she never got past there. looking good for you!!

Thank you so much Hopes!
 
You have really put my mind at ease.

Went to our antenatal class last night for active birth, opened Robs eyes a little I reckon!! :haha:

Just on count down now until D-day! Thank god there is Crimbo in-between to take my mind off it. Totally had enough of being pregnant now! :haha:

xx


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> It hasn't really sunk in but when I look down it's not difficult to remember - check out my bloat/bump just before bed last night!!

Woah PC! How many weeks are you? You need a ticker! :thumbup:

Scrap that, just read your ticker! lol baby brain!!!!

xxx


----------



## puppycat

:rofl: it's ok, I know how you feel!


----------



## laurah8279

Hey girls :hi:

So i think we are just about ready for Noah's arrival now! :thumbup:

Made a big batch of sausage casserole and a big batch of corned beef hash and frozen them ready for when we come back from hospital and the house is nearly there too! We just need to put up the curtains in the nursery and then that room is done. I have packed mine and Noahs hospital bags too so all set for that. Just bought a TENS machine which arrived today so now I reckon we are ready to go!!! 

:thumbup:

xx


----------



## Damita

Temp dropped - I'm out ladies...


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

PK, that is FAB news sweetheart!!....I am so excited for you :hugs: God is so AWESOME!!!:hugs:

Damita, keep ya head. I am sending you loads of LOVE,FAITH,PRAYERS to you:hugs:

Regal, so good to hear from you. I was thinking about you yesterday..and here you are :hugs: I hope everything is going good with you, and like Damita, I am sending you LOVE,FAITH,PRAYERS to you as well. I hope you have a Merry Christmas & Happy New Year:hugs:

Poppy, sending prayers for you and Wade. I know its tough worring about your child, I pray that he is moved or he gets out early. Hope Seren has calmed down for you :hugs:

MC, hope Ryhs & Conner have been good boys for you and I hope everything is okay with ya:hugs:

Coral, awe...Keira is so stink'n cute...and got her ears pierced. I want to get Cammi's done, but scared...LOL

Tink, you busy little bee:haha: I hope all is well with you and miss Lilly...Love the picture of her in her santa hat...can't wait for mine to get here :hugs:

Jenny, how are you hun...I am still trying to figure out how you got away with not showing us a bump shot:haha: Not long now, before your Princess arrives. Have you though of a name yet?

BD, where have you been hiding??....I hope you & Bella are doing well :hugs:

Laura, looking good:thumbup:...just a few weeks and Noah will be making his debute:happydance:

Puppy, I am still on :cloud9:

Phoebe, miss you & love you girly:hugs:

Skweek, good look with the FS :hugs:

Caz, FX'd for you :hugs:

Hopes, hope you and Mila are doing well :hugs:

asfm, I took my last exam last night, so glad this semester is over, I need a break:thumbup: Now, its time to relax:xmas12:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me yesterday gutted but on the bright side i can have a lovely drink now over Christmas woopp not drank for months so probably only be able have 1 haha x x x


----------



## Damita

Girls!!!

:bfp:

Got an early scan 30th of December at 1pm :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1385.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1390.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Damita

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls :af: got me yesterday gutted but on the bright side i can have a lovely drink now over Christmas woopp not drank for months so probably only be able have 1 haha x x x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol I've just been partying over on your journal honey, I'm so bloody excited and made up for you ... xxxxxxxxxx I'll have to repost the party here :haha: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: here it is again :haha:

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!! DAMMIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!! YOU DID IT!!!!!! YOU DID IT!!!!!!!!! I KNEW IT, I F*****G KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!

BFP PAAAAAAARTYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!! 



:cloud9::baby::cloud9::baby::cloud9::baby::cloud9::baby::cloud9::baby::cloud9::baby:

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:crib::yellow::crib::yellow::crib::yellow::crib::yellow::crib::yellow:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​


I'm sooooooooooo made up for you ... :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:dust: for your beautiful sticky bean :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## puppycat

I flippin told you they were good signs!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:

:happydance: :bfp::crib::blue::pink::yellow::laugh2::dance::awww::twinboys: :headspin::friends::yipee::smug::headspin::awww::juggle: :amartass::football::wohoo::ninja::fool::loopy::rain::bunny: :wohoo::yipee::friends::headspin::yipee::dance::laugh2::bfp: :spermy::af::flower::happydance::baby::winkwink:


----------



## Damita

:haha: yes you were right PC, not that far behind you :)


----------



## poppy666

*BLOODY FANTASTIC NEWS CONGRATZ DAMITA *​:juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wine::rain::paper::xmas2::xmas1::xmas3::xmas4::xmas6::xmas5::xmas7::xmas8::xmas8::xmas10::xmas9::drunk::drunk::shipw::headspin::brat::plane::dance::muaha::bike::bike::yipee::yipee::pink::dishes::twinboys::twingirls::oneofeach::yellow::blue:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::laundry::crib::iron::dishes:​


----------



## Damita

Thank you ladies :happydance:


----------



## babydream

Omg!!!!!! Just got home and read tink's post on my wall!! Congratulations Damita I'm soooo fricking happy for you I actually screamed and dh jumped next to me lol Look after yourself hunni! Xxxxxxx

Sorry I've been AWOL for a while but have been reading the posts. I'm on phone atm but as soon as I get the lappy I'll write a proper post xxx


----------



## Damita

awww thank you :hugs:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Wow Damita huge congrats sweetie, you just made me cry and now hubby thinks I'm flipping crazy!!!!! So pleased for you darling :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## China girl

yes....yes...yes!!!!!!!!
Congrats to our damita!!!!!!!!​

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny::xmas4::xmas4::xmas4::xmas4::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16:

WHAT A FAB CHRISTMAS PRESENT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damita

Awww thank you ladies :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Think front page needs updating now :happydance:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Omg omg congrats damita can't believe it

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::hug::hug::hug::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas4::xmas4::xmas4::xmas4::xmas4:


----------



## Damita

:cloud9: thank you ladies


----------



## mothercabbage

Damita said:


> Girls!!!
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> Got an early scan 30th of December at 1pm :happydance:

i fecking knew it!!!!!!!!!!!!! wohooooooooooo
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:crib::pink::blue::yellow::twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach::crib:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:flasher::rain::flasher::rain::flasher::rain::flasher::rain::flasher:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
:xmas8::xmas6::xmas8::xmas6::xmas8::xmas6:
:xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12:

CONGRATULATIONS DAMITA!!!!!!!​


----------



## mothercabbage

Damita said:


> Temp dropped - I'm out ladies...

i think this post is void!! :rofl::dohh:


----------



## puppycat

:rofl:


----------



## skweek35

​OMG!!! I can hardly believe my eyes!!! I had to go bad and re-read the post!! 
I am over the moon for you Damita!!! 
And here comes a BFP party!!! 

*CONGRATS *
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :yipee: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin: :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
:fool::fool::fool::fool: :fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
:rain::rain::rain::rain::rain:
:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:
:xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12:​


----------



## skweek35

mothercabbage said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Temp dropped - I'm out ladies...
> 
> i think this post is void!! :rofl::dohh:Click to expand...

It sure is!!!! :rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## coral11680

CONGRATS DAMITA I KNEW IT!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:blue::pink::yellow::blue::pink::yellow::pink::yellow::blue:
:twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach::twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain:
:flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas9::xmas9:
:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:
:xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16:
:crib::crib::crib::crib:​


----------



## Damita

skweek35 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Temp dropped - I'm out ladies...
> 
> i think this post is void!! :rofl::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> It sure is!!!! :rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: it jumped back up.. no more temping for me :thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

Yeah temps can be off! What an excellent Christmas gift! Xxxx


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats DAMITA! WOOHOOO!!! Such exciting news.:yipee: 

Happy and Healthy all the way through. :)


----------



## mothercabbage

so how did you tell OH *damita*?? how did he react etc!? xx


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> so how did you tell OH *damita*?? how did he react etc!? xx

Well I tested because I wanted to take the period bringing on pills, so had a wee then while having a poo (TMI) thought I will test, sat there and swear I could see a line then it got darker and darker.. wiped and washed hands.

Ran upstairs and was like "LOOK" and he was like what does that mean I was like "I'm pregnant!" and he cried, bless him then we did another superdrug test and it was positive.

Then quickly went to sains got more tests, popped in to my mums told her (she cried too) and then went home to pee on more tests. DH told his mum :thumbup:


----------



## skweek35

AAAHHHH Damita - that is sooo cute - Love the fact that he cried too!!


----------



## Damita

Everyone cried :haha; my mum, my mil, my two best friends.. my brother didn't damn him :haha:

So only my mum (and probably my stepdad and my grandma knowing my mum), my MIL ( & FIL), my two best friends (and probably their boyfriends) and my brother (and probably his gf) know. Haven't told my daddy as him, my stepmum and two sisters are in Australia for 3 weeks visiting my step-grandad but will tell him when he comes back, and my younger brother doesn't know.


----------



## Damita

My step dad knows he just came on fb messages to congrats me, he's in Spain at the mo working :)


----------



## skweek35

I think wrap up a test for them!! I would soooo love to be a fly on the wall when they open that pressie!! 
hehe


----------



## Damita

:haha: could do that with my dad, I know he doesn't want to be a granddad though, tough shit really :rofl: he knows about the fertility issues, haven't kept that a secret.


----------



## skweek35

What?? He doesn't want to be a grandad?? Or does he not want to start feeling old?? hehe


----------



## Jenny Penn

:cloud9:  Congratulation Damita, what amazing news to log on to  :cloud9:

:happydance: :baby: Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months :baby: :happydance:

I've read back but can't do a catch up post as just on my break at work but will do one soon, promise!
CG thanks for asking after me :flower: im am well and to be honest don't know how i have got away with no bump pic lol i will post one this week as an christmas pressie to all the DD's! Also i think we may be calling our princess Rebecca as thats my DH's favourite name so far. . . still not decided 100% tho. Glad all your exams are over CG and now you can relax and enjoy Christmas and New Year with your family :winkwink: and i hope your little princess is treating you well :cloud9:

<3 for you all xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls damita big congrats hun just me and pk now we can do it this month well afm af is going woopp ordered my opks just need to get some preseed and then i am done all Christmas shopping all done so i can just chill now can't wait for the day my sons face is a pic ever time x x x


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww bless your OH...mine cried too, so how you feeling* damita*? sickness might hit you after xmas so least you get to stuff your face before :sick: kicks in...i got :sick: with rhys a couple of days after xmas so :thumbup: i got to stuff my face!! :happydance: so happy for you :flower:


----------



## Damita

mothercabbage said:


> awwww bless your OH...mine cried too, so how you feeling* damita*? sickness might hit you after xmas so least you get to stuff your face before :sick: kicks in...i got :sick: with rhys a couple of days after xmas so :thumbup: i got to stuff my face!! :happydance: so happy for you :flower:

Fine, minus some dull cramping, sore boobs and tired :sleep:, I feel good :thumbup: now if it can stay like this for the next 8 months I will be a happy bunny :haha:

I don't want MS!! I better eat all I can this week, I think I am 4 weeks 4 days going by ovulation.. going by last period I'm 5 weeks something.. I'll stick to ovulation.


----------



## Damita

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls damita big congrats hun just me and pk now we can do it this month well afm af is going woopp ordered my opks just need to get some preseed and then i am done all Christmas shopping all done so i can just chill now can't wait for the day my sons face is a pic ever time x x x

Yes you guys must be next!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Damita

Okay changed my ticker to ovulation dates (I could be wrong but hey ho we will find out in two weeks)


----------



## puppycat

Damita i really hope your ov date is right, like Cabs said you might avoid MS at Christmas then. No such luck here - feeling rough as a badger's ass! :sick: anyone wanna wrap for me? I just wanna sleeeeep please


----------



## poppy666

Getting pissed off with bottle teats arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :growlmad:

Serenity on Comfort formula which is thicker and infant Gaviscon, im using number 3 teats but only 1 out of them all is allowing enough milk through, not sure if number 4 teats be too fast & big :nope: doing my head in. She also has white on her bottom lip is that Thrush or her teats?? anyone know :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

no idea poppy :hugs: sorry :flower: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I know your not ment to rush the early days, but cant wait till she's 3/4months and colic pissed offn this reflux settles before i get sectioned into the loony ward :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

sounds like your having the fun i had with chloe, thank heavens for little boys!! :happydance: wont be long and youll be laughing about the early days with seren..:thumbup: i laugh at how zombie-fied i got with her! :haha: used to get dressed in a daze...bra over t-shirt!! :rofl: no word of a lie..:dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

awww rhys is 4 month old today!! :yipee: bless:awww:


----------



## mothercabbage

puppycat said:


> Damita i really hope your ov date is right, like Cabs said you might avoid MS at Christmas then. No such luck here - feeling rough as a badger's ass! :sick: anyone wanna wrap for me? I just wanna sleeeeep please

oooh dear :hugs: for your badgers ass feeling!! x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Poppy, what about the vari flow ones? they are meant to be best for thicker liquids. Your using Avent bottles aren't you? you turn the markings on the teat up towards her nose for the flow. Use the one with III pointing to her nose. That way you can kind of turn it around according to how she is coping with the feed. I would go back for some ranitadine to be honest, and ask to try some hypo allergenic milk- you can get a prescription for it. Sounds like a touch of thrush on the lips too, do they have like an opaque glow about them? anything inside her mouth? x

Hey all, busy busy busy as always here lol x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Puppycat, I remember the feeling well, now is the time to buy pretzal's and nibble all day. Worked (sort of) for me x

Hey Jenny! looking forward to catch up and like the name choice :) x

Damita, still on a high after your announcement :) soooooooooo good to hear your news x

Caz, sorry I missed you the other day, keep the faith honey :hugs: and enjoy that drinky :) x

Cabbage :hugs: :wave: x


----------



## poppy666

Yes Avent not sure about teat i just bought some size 3s medium flow :shrug: £4.50 for 2 bloody expensive. With what i seen nothing in mouth just her bottom lip. Giving it till middle of xmas then got to go back to doctors to see how she doing on the Gaviscon. She's asleep now but have to constantly bounce her in rocker.

Her poo back to yellow now since ive put gaviscon into feed.


----------



## lupinerainbow

CONGRATULATIONS DAMITA!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::flow::flow::flow::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::plane::plane::plane::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::hug::hug::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::shipw::shipw::smug::drunk::drunk::ninja::ninja::ninja::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::flasher::flasher::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain:


xxxxx


----------



## laurah8279

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS DAMITA!!!!!!

:happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance:

PC& & Damita, BFPs are like buses, you are waiting for one for ages then all of a sudden 2 come at the same time!!:haha:

Well done girls!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Nope they do a vari flow one, that was the only one that worked for me with the comfort milk:https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294 

These will be best if you can get them x


----------



## poppy666

So does these not have a number on them?


----------



## poppy666

Can only give her 6 sachets a day of gaviscon, doc only gave me 30 friday so just had to order more till thurseday :dohh:


----------



## phoebe

Hi Pops, hope this link works for u hunny, these are who i got my vari-flow teats from. Good price and they send additional items/teats for free xxxxx 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PHILIPS-..._Feeding_Bottles_Teats_LE&hash=item33663f09f7


----------



## poppy666

They well cheaper :thumbup: at least if she wont take them ive not lost much, thanks sweetie x


----------



## phoebe

Well well well.................................
I'm off the scene for a wee while and come back to 2 bfps!!!!!!!
Congratulations Puppycat!!! xxxxxx
I am so pleased for u hunny. Here's to H & H pregnancy. Been itching to do ur BFP party for a long time hehehehe xxxxxx
Here goes it............................
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::friends::friends::friends::serenade::serenade::serenade::serenade::serenade::serenade::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::juggle::juggle::juggle::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::beer::beer::beer::beer::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::holly::holly::holly::holly::mamafy::mamafy::mamafy::xmas1::xmas1::xmas2::xmas2::xmas6::xmas6::xmas6::xmas7::xmas7::xmas5::xmas5::xmas3::xmas3::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas10::xmas10::xmas14::xmas13::xmas13::xmas16::xmas16::xmas8::xmas8::bunny::bunny::bunny::flasher::flasher::flasher::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::fool::fool::juggle::juggle::ninja::ninja::ninja::howdy::howdy::howdy::drunk::drunk::drunk::headspin::headspin::friends::friends::yipee::yipee::yipee::awww::awww::awww::laugh2::laugh2::crib::crib::crib::crib::blue::blue::pink::pink::yellow::yellow::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::flower::flower:


----------



## phoebe

Right Damita's turn....................................
Congratulations Darling, has been a long time coming. So pleased for u hunny. Here's to a H & H pregnancy xxxxxxxx
:flower::flower::flower::flower::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::af::af::flow::flow::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::crib::crib::crib::yellow::yellow::blue::blue::pink::pink::hi::hi::dance::dance::hug::hug::awww::awww::yipee::yipee::yipee::serenade::serenade::serenade::serenade::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::headspin::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::drunk::drunk::drunk::icecream::icecream::ninja::ninja::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::beer::beer::beer::wine::wine::wine::wine::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::flasher::flasher::flasher::rain::rain::bunny::bunny::bunny::holly::holly::holly::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas3::xmas3::xmas2::xmas2::xmas4::xmas4::xmas4::xmas8::xmas8::xmas7::xmas7::xmas9::xmas9::xmas10::xmas10::xmas12::xmas12::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::holly::holly::holly::holly::flasher::flasher::bunny::bunny::loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::juggle::fool::ninja::ninja::drunk::drunk::howdy::howdy::smug::smug::headspin::headspin::hugs2::hugs2::friends::friends::rofl::serenade::serenade::serenade::yipee::yipee::hug::hug::awww::awww::dance::dance::hi::laugh2::crib::crib::bfp::bfp::flow::flow::kiss::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks phoebles :) nice to see you :hugs:
Still feeling shockingly awful, :sick:


----------



## phoebe

Awww bless ur heart, not so nice is it? Wish i could take it away for u. All the hassle and stuff we go thru when ttc. But then we get the bfp we have been striving for and then the games really begin eh!?!? Big fat huggles lovely xxxxxxx:flower::hugs::flower:


----------



## Damita

aw thank you ladies - I am still freaking out miscarriages and all that.. got a scan soon so hopefully that will put my mind to rest...


----------



## phoebe

Hi Damita, as i said to PC, all the worries and games really begin now. Really hope ur scan will put u at ease hunny. I know i was terrifired of everything u said in ur post too after my mmc. All i can say is be kind to urself, take each day as it comes and then give urself a massive pat on the back once each day has passed. Thats what got me thru my pg. I am so wishing u and PC all the very best. And before u both know it, u will be holding ur bundles of joys in ur arms xxxxx
:hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

DAMITA THIS IS AMAZING! congrats im so excited for you. i remember when we all just started and here it is.. finally your BFP!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: cant believe this aww! merry christmas to you huh!! :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

*Rhys got his first tooth!!* :yipee::happydance::yipee:


----------



## phoebe

mothercabbage said:


> *Rhys got his first tooth!!* :yipee::happydance::yipee:

Flo's Beau has got a toothy peg whoop whoop!!!!! xxxx
:awww::awww::yipee::yipee::awww::awww::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Damita

Yay for first teeth!! :happydance:

Saw the sac today - it was in the right place :thumbup: had a HCG blood test today and Thursday to make sure it's growing and not ectopic.. Oh and they found a cyst on the left ovary giving me pain!!


----------



## coral11680

awww Rhys has a tooth, is he the forst ding song baby with a tooth! :haha: Keira is teething but not a tooth yet!!

Damita glad the sac looks good, try not to worry but know its very natural, you've been waiting so long for this right? :hug: whats your EDD? is it September sometime? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

had lily or flo not got teef yet ?? oh my boy might be the 1st :baby: DD to get a toof!:awww: he not even fussed by it..:happydance:


----------



## China girl

Congrats to Rhys on his first tooth:wohoo::wohoo::xmas12:

Damita, I had a cyst on my right ovary and it shrunk, so don't worry:hugs:


----------



## Damita

coral11680 said:


> awww Rhys has a tooth, is he the forst ding song baby with a tooth! :haha: Keira is teething but not a tooth yet!!
> 
> Damita glad the sac looks good, try not to worry but know its very natural, you've been waiting so long for this right? :hug: whats your EDD? is it September sometime? xx

I'll try, I think August end of it :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Question for you ladies..

We're out for Chhristmas lunch and have pre booked what we want. I have ordered prawn cocktail for a starter - DH asked me if i'm going to change it but i doubt i could this close? Do you think it'll be ok? We eat at this place at least 2-3 times a month and i always have it for a starter but now i'm obviously preggo?


----------



## skweek35

Hey PC - I really dont know. 
TBH with you - I think this whole thing of not being allowed to eat certain foods while preggers is a bit too far (for me) 
There are soo many ladies who dont know that they are preggers till really late in the pregnancy and eat what ever they want. They dont seem to have hurt their unborn babies (or as far as I'm aware) 
I dont know if this is what some people call ignorance, but I really dont see the fuss about what we should or should not be eating. 
If we are not allowed to eat certain foods while pregnant - then why do we eat those foods at all?


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey pc I always stayed clear of prawns when I was pg however my bf always ate them sort of a craving for her the same as tuna lol 

so tbn I have no constructive advice but I would personally ring up and ask to change it


----------



## poppy666

I think seafood is a no no in pregnancy but type into google to be safe :thumbup:


----------



## China girl

PC...from what I have read,(after I googled it, we call it shrimp cocktails in the US :) ) it is safe as long as its cooked. I found a thread in the First tri (don't know how to link) called Prawn Cocktail? dated Dec 10, 2011

Sweetie, I hope this helps


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls - I did have a quick google and from what I can find it's fine as long as they're cooked - I have no doubts the place we're going to is reputable since we go there so often so I think I'm just going to stop worrying any enjoy my lunch!

It's crazy to think I've been pregnant before and yet feel like I know nothing!!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:haha: puppycat, I know that feeling. I've been preggers, a mummy and a nurse and I often feel like I know nothing :rofl: The risk is with Listeria, which can be passed on to baby. A friend of mine had it, and the baby suffered with problems after birth with constant tummy upsets and failure to thrive. If the prawns are cooked freshly for the dish and eaten straight away there is no risk at all. If they are precooked prawns that they have then prepared for the dish then they may pose a risk. Up to you if you ring and find out, but that's the facts for you honey. I agree that there's always a lot of well meaning advice that you often can take or leave but If it was me I don't think I'd risk it ... BUT I HATE PRAWNS :rofl: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and MC, loving Rhy's new little toothy peg :) nope, Lily has none, she's desperately trying for them though :haha: looks like all 4 front are begging to make an appearance but nothing had cut yet. Funny how some babies just sail through teething! Lily is making a big deal of it :haha: x


----------



## coral11680

PC, I had prawns while I was preggers, up to you but I would personally eat them.

Tink, oh my Keira is teething so bad too, pffffttt to these bleeding teething necklaces!:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

I bet you a tenner ladies that Serenity gives me shit when she's teething


----------



## coral11680

:rofl: you never know she may be fine with it. Ahh bless her Pops, how is she? is she any better on the gavisgon? xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

lol yes I'd prob have them too if I actually liked them :haha: ewwwwwwww I have an irrational fear of eating any kind of seafood. I can tollerate fish in batter or fish fingers but that's where it stops - and I can't eat the skin :rofl: 

< FUSSY FART

Hey Coralista! :wave: :hugs: yeah that blooming necklace doesn't seem much good anymore :rofl: although she did seem worse when I left it off to go to the hospital the other day so maybe its helping :haha: Nothing works now! She's just sat here biting her fingers to bits. She made one red raw the other day! :awww: How are Keira's ears? x


----------



## puppycat

Panic over. Going to swap with my gramp and have his soup :)


----------



## poppy666

I got this when korben was teething and im stocking up now ready :haha: Coral she has her good bottles and bad, think its helping but yesterday she was a nightmare, but in the evening easier.

https://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/anbesol_v_503.html?vi=List&ps=11&gclid=CLb74Pm9la0CFSFItAodW1EX1A


----------



## laurah8279

Hiya ladies :hi:

PC i have been eating prawns, they are fine as long as they are cooked properly.
Popps, aw! Sounds like you have been having some trouble with the gorgeous Serenity. Hope you are both well.

Hey Tink and Coral! Cant believe its teething time already for your little princesses! Time really does fly!

Hope all u other girls are well.

Asfm, i now have to get up 5 times during the night to wee!! Argh! It hurts so much getting out of bed once or twice with my hip never mind 5 times. I now have really sore and swollen finger/knuckle joints too which is making it even harder to get up! Bloody pregmanvy, makes you feel like an 80 yr old woman, dont know where blooming nonsense comes from! Lol
Been getting vaginal pressure as well the odd braxton hicks contractions. Had them really bad when i was at the theatre on tues night watching Beauty and the Beast the ballet. Had to leave early during act 1 as i was in so much pain! Eased off once i got up and walked around tho. My family thinks he is coming early but i dont think so. Wrote my birthing plan yesterday and got my hosputal bags packed just in case tho. Ordered an anti burst birthing ball yest too to use at home during early labour and bought a TENS machine too


----------



## Damita

:wave: off for my 2nd HCG test today.. results tonight eeeek!!!


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Damite tests will come back fine :happydance::happydance:

Laura i HATED the bathroom run every hour or so :growlmad: They say get plenty of sleep before LO arrives, but how the hell can you with going to the loo none stop :haha: not long now sweetie :hugs:

Think Seren got thrush in her mouth just had a look in and white patches inher inner cheeks n inside her lips... dont think i'll get in doctors in time for xmas now :wacko:


----------



## phoebe

Hey you Guyssssssssssssssss xxxxxxx
:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:

Well every time i get on here, there is always bloody something cropping up and ruining my muchly needed BNB time:haha::haha::haha: This is not bally on i tell u:dohh::dohh:

So anyways i hope all u lovely ladies are keeping well, have seriously missed u all. And all the bubbas are thriving, and all u with bumpages and those with bumpages to come:thumbup::thumbup: I cant believe that christmas is almost upon us:wacko: this year has flown by!!!

but without further ado and just in case i dont get on here in time before the big day. The Flo-ster and I would like to wish each and every one of u, ur families and loved ones;

A very happy Christmas and a Merry New Year!!!!! XxXxXxXxXxX

:xmas3::xmas3::xmas3::xmas4::xmas4::xmas4::xmas5::xmas5::xmas5::xmas6::xmas6::xmas6::xmas7::xmas7::xmas8::xmas8::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas8::xmas8::xmas6::xmas6::xmas3::xmas3::xmas4::xmas4::xmas2::xmas7::xmas5::xmas9::xmas13:


----------



## poppy666

:xmas5::xmas5::xmas8::xmas8:MERRY XMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU TOO SWEETIE :xmas8::xmas8::xmas5::xmas5:​


----------



## laurah8279

Same here, if for whatever reason I dont get on here again...

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF YOU FAB LADIES!!!

:xmas6::xmas9::xmas5::xmas16::xmas8::xmas6::xmas9::xmas5::xmas16::xmas8::xmas6:


----------



## coral11680

hey ladies.........2 more sleeps til Christmas:happydance:
MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL DING DONGS AND DING BABIES!!
:xmas5::xmas5::xmas5::xmas5::xmas5:
:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:
:xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9:
:xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12:
:xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16:
:xmas21::xmas21::xmas21::xmas21::xmas21::xmas21:
:xmas6::xmas6::xmas6::xmas6::xmas6::xmas6:
:xmas3::xmas3::xmas3::xmas3:
:xmas4::xmas4::xmas4::xmas4::xmas4:
:xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1:
:xmas7::xmas7::xmas7::xmas7::xmas7::xmas7::xmas7::xmas7:​


----------



## coral11680

Damita good luck with the hcg test but I'm sure your little beanie is cooking away nicely :hug: :happydance: xx

Tink, I've kept the necklace on, she isn't teething terrible, she sleeps ok but is fussy with bottle sometimes and I think its the teeth. Her ears are fine no redness or anything no probs whatsoever very pleased with them:happydance:
Did you get much shopping done yesterday?

Pops glad Seren is a little better before you know it the colic will be gone and she'll be much easier :hugs: x

Laura sounds like your bubba may come a little early, I hope do for your sake sounds like you are in tons of pain :( big hugs xx

Phoebe, miss you my lovely hope you are well xx

hi to all the other ding dongs :hi: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all :wave: guess what!!!..*rhys's 2nd tooth is through!*:yipee: and* i won* BnB's Facebook page giveaway..100$ to spend on amazon!!! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Coralista,

Yeah productive shopping trip yesterday :haha: nice to have a couple of hours out of mummy duty also. I am all done :loopy: DH off today for a few extra bits. I have to admit the necklace really does seem to help actually, she was rotten all day after the hospital, and then I realized I never put it back on after she was examined. Are you all sorted for Christmas? x

Popsy, did you get them teats? saw them everywhere today. Asda, Tesco etc. They are advertised 3m+ and when you look at it it says vari flow with a diagram for the 3 different flows it offers x

Laura, feel for you honey, I totally understand the pain. I couldn't even walk around the house at the end and really hope you can like me have your bubba a little early x

Damita, keep us up to speed although I'm sure all is fine :hugs: x

Phoebe, miss you also honey x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

MC Whoa!!!!!! what a great Christmas pressie :) Toothy pegs and spending money :happydance: I do hope you have a wonderful one honey, sounds like things are pretty good for you at the min? Hope so x


----------



## mothercabbage

yeah theyre good tink, you advice worked i think a little girl is missing home comforts at xmas!! :happydance:(keep praying!! ) :kiss: xxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

merry christmas to ol11
ne and all...(message typed with rhys help! lol... :kiss: :hugs:
*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!*:xmas1::xmas2::xmas3::xmas4::xmas5::xmas6::xmas7::xmas8:
:xmas9::xmas10::xmas13::xmas14::xmas15::xmas16::xmas17::xmas19:
:xmas20::xmas22::xmas23:​


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm always praying MC :hugs: :haha: soooooo pleased :) Have a lovely one honey!

< Good little Church Girl :haha: x


----------



## Damita

wow well done MC!

My HCG levels doubled so back for a scan Tuesday to see a yolk


----------



## coral11680

MC yay :yipee: for teeth and amazon giftcard!!

Tink, yes I'm all done for xmas thank god! just looking forward to it now:happydance: yeah I'm keeping the necklace on just in case. Maybe it does help.

Damita great news hun :happydance: xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE 

Hope everyone is ok
Damita thats great news
Tink and Coral hope u both are ok I wish I got one of those necklaces for Mckenzie suppose I could still get one as he still got 6more teeth to come bless him.

PC hope u ok and sickness is staying away for you
Pheobe how are u and little Flo?
Hopes hope u ok to
MC wow congrats on the comp and can't believe little Rhys has 2 teeth already Mckenzie didn't get his first until he was 11months lol

And everyone else  

Mckenzie has a horrible cough again which results in him making himself sick :-( went to hv this morning and got him weighed he has lost 1oz again so now 19lb 8oz :-( and cos of him been sick when coughing she said c doc saw doc and she has prescribed him inhalers again :-(

asfm feeling a bit sick today :-( Really tired must go to bed early tonight only having around 6hrs at night at moment


----------



## Hopes314

what does the teething necklace do.. like how does that work?? ive never heard of it until you guys!


----------



## Hopes314

mc wow! congrats on winning! and congrats on rhys's teeth! thats crazy him getting them so quick huh!? do any of the other DD babies have a tooth? mila just drooling and biting but no teeth


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

MC that is awesome!!!....way to go girlfriend!!!:xmas12:

Damita that is great news!!!:xmas6:

Puppy sending you get well :hugs:

and to all my Ding Dongs......

I WISH YOU ALL A MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

*MERRY CHRISTMAS, HAPPY HOLIDAYS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY LOVELY DING DONG.... HAPPY 1ST XMAS TO OUR BABY DINGERS TOO  *

*Lilyanne, Florence, Keira, Lia, Mila, Rhys, Ishaan, Jessica, Freya & Serenity*:hugs::kiss::hugs:​
*Roll on 2012's remaining Ding Dongs BFPs *:kiss:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

happy christmas eve ya'll...hows the preggo DD's feeling...and hows all the :baby: dingdongs?? Rhys is just busy drooling all over :haha: i think he'll have the full set of nashers by next week lol...thanx for the congrats on winning BnB comp n Rhys's teeth!! :happydance: love yas all xxx :kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies :hi:
Merry Christmas Eve! :xmas6::xmas9::xmas8::xmas12::xmas13:

SB sorry Mackenzie is so poorly, hope he feels ok for Christmas poor little fella :hugs: x

MC you make me laugh :haha: wouldn't that be funny if he had all his teeth by next week :rofl: well Rhys got what he wanted for Christmas his two front teeth:haha:

Hopes here some info on the teething necklaces
https://www.amberpumpkin.com/amber-teething-necklaces-do-they-work.html
let me know if that worked.

just trying to get the energy to clean up in time for santas arrival. Looking forward to it but could just go back to bed and sleep today away:haha:
xxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

:xmas16:   Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year Ding Dongs   :xmas16:

Wanted to pop on quick and wish each and every one of you all the best incase i can't get on tomorrow as im working then heading straight out for a family dinner afterwards. Hope you all have a fabulous day as you all certainly deserve it! 
Special wishes for all :baby: Ding Dong's and their first christmas :xmas12:

<3 for you all xxx


----------



## skweek35

:xmas6::xmas9::xmas10::xmas8::xmas7::xmas12::xmas16: 
Wishing all big and little ding dongs a Merry Christmas!!  
:xmas16::xmas12::xmas7::xmas8::xmas10::xmas9::xmas6:

:xmas6:
:xmas9::xmas9:
:xmas10::xmas10::xmas10::xmas10:
:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:
:xmas7: :xmas7::xmas7::xmas7:
:xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12: :xmas12:
:xmas16::xmas16: ​


----------



## babydream

:xmas3::xmas4::xmas6::xmas5::xmas8::xmas9::xmas16:

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL LOVELY LADIESTO YOUR FAMILIES AND LITTLE DING DONGS!!!

:xmas16::xmas12::xmas10::xmas9::xmas8::xmas7::xmas6::xmas5::xmas4:​


----------



## babydream

hello ladies,

gosh, havent' been posting lately, have i??? but i read everything, i think...

Damita, great news about your hcg test, that's awesome xx

PC, hope you ok hunni, i didn't find a post here about why you been to hossy. what happened??? Hope nothing serious xx

Poppy, hope all ok with Serenity, agree with tink, try vari flow teats they might help. I hope Wade is ok hunni, did you manage to move him somewhere else??? xx

MC, wow nice prize, well deserved, spend it wisely and treat yourself lol I couldn't believe Rhys got his second tooth, such a good boy, bless xx

Tink, hope all ok, lovely pics on fb of Lilypie's first xmas. My dh and his hotel raised £2500 for GOSH and they still working on project they could help them with. He's very serious about it and when i told him about Lily he got very excited and wants to do it even more. xx

PK, great news about january cycle, i was shocked when you said you might have to miss it but so glad they changed it for you, fx it'll all be ok and praying for you hunni xx

CG and Jenny and Laura and all other pregnant ladies, hope you too are okay, i don't know about you but time seems to be flying sometimes for me. Only 9 weeks left till due date and 6 till full term, i can't believe it, i'm freaking out i'm not ready yet lol xx

Coral, BH, Lew, Hopes and Phoebe and Mommyv, hope little girlies are well and enjoying their first xmas xx

Oh dear, have i missed anyone out???? sorry for that xx

Not much around me lately, Bella is doing ok, she has quiet days when i freak out but somehow i always manage to make her move. she's making me more and more uncomfortable, pushing my stomach right up, my back really hurts sometimes it's difficult to walk or stand up, i'm getting more and more tired lately too. but it's ok i don't mind even if i complain sometimes i can't wait to hold her in my arms. I went to have a look at the hospital ward, i think i'd like to give birth in water if there are no complications. Dh is freaking out now, specially when he heard the mw say that babies are ready at 37wks and anything could happen. His face was priceless and i saw him counting in his head lol We still need a few bits and pieces and still havent' washed any of baby's stuff or pack a hospital bag but i'll get on it after the holidays. I'm still hoping to move from here in the very near future cause things got really bad so not bothering with a nursery for the time being. She'll be with us in the bedroom. Anyway, i'm blubbering too much now and Bella is dancing making me giggle so i better go. I'm not really in the xmas mood for various reasons but hope tomorrow will be ok, i'll try to enjoy it. You all have a wonderful time. Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies

Firstly apologies that I haven't been on I've been in hospital.

This is long!

As you know, on Friday I had bad pain which I thought was heartburn but no amount of indigestion remedy made it go away so it stayed with me all day at varying pain levels. When I went to bed it was a dull ache and so I thought I'd sleep on it and it'd all be gone the next day. Sadly not.

I woke at 5am on Christmas Eve with the most horrific chest pains. I struggled to the loo and got back into bed trying to breathe through the pain but I thought 'this is ridiculous' so I came downstairs to call NHS Direct and ask their advice. I gave the lady all my details and she got a nurse to call me back (this is how they do things there and it took over 45 mins from first call to finishing the conversation).

She advised me to call my GP out of hours and get someone to examine me ASAP - so on to call them. They had the same process as above so I got a call back from a nurse who asked if I thought I'd need an ambulance and tbh the pain by this point was horrific and I couldn't breathe deeply because of it so I was starting to panic. I agreed and broke down on the phone so she arranged it.

At about 6.30am I had an ambulance come to the house, blue lights going, I opened the front door and literally collapsed in the doorway. The paramedics were lovely and walked me, one on each arm, in to the ambulance and on to the chair.

I was shaking so much they couldn't get an accurate BP measuring, they thought I was cold because it was freezing out and I had my nightie and a dressing gown on but I wasn't. I'm not sure why I was shaking so much really.

They did all the normal checks; ECG, BP, etc, my bpm was at 130 and I was very scared! They examined me for about 15mins and then suggested that I go in to hospital.

Through all this my husband had slept! I asked one of the paramedics to wake him which they did, then he came down and said he wouldn't come because someone needed to stay with Laura he wouldn't come with me

Anyway, off we went to hospital. On route I started to get a weird cramp in my hands and then pins and needles. I couldn't move my hands and when I mentioned it to the paramedic he told me I needed to slow my breathing and my bpm was at 150. I couldn't move my hands at all at this point and the paramedic rushed over to undo my seatbelt so I could put my head between my legs and concentrate on breathing.

We got to the hospital and they brought me a wheelchair but I couldn't hold the paramedics hand to get off the ambulance because I couldn't move my fingers at all. They took me into the A&E and booked me in, the nurses there took over then and put me on a bed, put oxygen on me, hooked me up with BP monitors and an ECG, put blankets on me and took blood. It was all very quick.

I was left to breathe and calm down for a while (I have no idea of timescales from here on in!) and everything sort of ticked on around me. I had some breakfast which was shockingly awful, my husband arrived at about 8.30am with Laura and the Dr came to see me to examine me and ask me a huge pile of questions.

He said that my bloods had come back positive for a blood clot but he did say sometimes pregnancy can make it positive so they weren't 100%. He said my heart looked fine but my bpm was high, possibly relating to the pain. He gave me a brufen for the pain but the pharmacist later scratched it on my notes and changed it for paracetamol because of the baby. He said he wanted to do more bloods at about 5pm and to keep checks on my blood oxygen levels.

I spent most of the day then lying around waiting for Drs and bloods and updates, not a lot happened really. I tried to sleep but it was so noisy with machines bleeping and nurses chattering (I was right by the desk).

They did more bloods and another Dr came round to check me and ask all the same damn questions. She wanted me to have an xray and said they'd protect the baby from the rays but obviously it isn't ideal - she wanted to make sure I didn't have a blood clot in my lungs. This was early evening, about 6ish? I had the xray and they came back normal which was obviously a relief.

There was another Dr on then after this who said something about checking my blood gases which involved a needle being put along the vein in my wrist - let me tell you this hurt like you can't even imagine!!!! She failed on first attempt and I was literally climbing the walls - crying my eyes out with the pain. She asked me if she could try again but I said no. She kept asking and I didn't give in, she tried to say it was the 'decider' in me staying in or not - that didn't change my mind!!!

They said they wanted to do a scan, they didn't say what type, to rule out blood clots etc but the radiographer said he wouldn't do it until Wednesday so they decided to give me Clexane shots and agreed I could go home as long as I promised to come back every day in between to get the shots.

Haha, more needles! I honestly cannot tell you how many holes and bruises I have! The Clexane shots sting like a biatch after they've been given, the first one was done in my arm but today's I asked them to do in my tummy. That one hurt a little less.

I was discharged last night at 9pm.

Wow this is long! Sorry xx


----------



## Regalpeas

*Merry Christmas Ding Dongs  !!!** Enjoy ! *


----------



## skweek35

PC - BIG :hugs: hun!!! Hope all is going to be ok!! FXed for Wednesday. 

Hope you all had as lovely as day and was as spoilt as I was!! Lovely day with the in-laws. DF got me a kindle and an adoption pack for a baby orang-utan at monkey world!!! I just love orang-utans!!! One happy girl here!!


----------



## poppy666

Hope your ok PC :hugs: agree the D-Dimer test in the wrist hurts.. think thats what it was called :wacko: that and MRI scan is what found my PE. The heparin shots prevent a clot getting bigger and breaking off to go to the heart so hopefully you'll be ok if they do find one. Must say your post brought it all back, very scary experience for anyone to go through.


----------



## Damita

:hugs: pc


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
have any of you had an HSG scan?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you all had a nice christmas aw big big hugs Pc yes i have had a hsg scan 
x x x


----------



## Damita

WE HAVE A HEARTBEAT!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope you all had a nice christmas aw big big hugs Pc yes i have had a hsg scan
> x x x

Oh fab - just looking for some answers. 

I have read so much about this type of scan. I realise that it is different for all of us. Did you take the day off work when you had it done? I'm having the scan done at 9am next Friday. 
The other question - did you go alone or take someone with you? Not sure if DF will need to come with me? 

I just dont want to be taking the day off work and then I am fine afterwards. I will feel such a fake!!!


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:Everyone!!

Puppy, so glad you & bubba are okay:hugs:

That is Awesome Damita!!!:xmas12:

Skweek, from what I read, its just like have a pap..no biggie. Again that's just what I read, I have never had one.


----------



## caz & bob

skweek35 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls hope you all had a nice christmas aw big big hugs Pc yes i have had a hsg scan
> x x x
> 
> Oh fab - just looking for some answers.
> 
> I have read so much about this type of scan. I realise that it is different for all of us. Did you take the day off work when you had it done? I'm having the scan done at 9am next Friday.
> The other question - did you go alone or take someone with you? Not sure if DF will need to come with me?
> 
> I just dont want to be taking the day off work and then I am fine afterwards. I will feel such a fake!!!Click to expand...

i was fine just had few cramps hun after i took oh with me but he had to wait out side the room xx


----------



## caz & bob

wooppp damita lovely news hun xx


----------



## poppy666

Amazing news Damita :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## puppycat

Excellent news Damita xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my opk today x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111228-00043.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## China girl

Get to Caz:happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Damita

:sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh my, I have been a naughty naughty girly here not coming to wish my Ding Dongs a Merry Christmas :hugs: I'm sorry honeys :hugs: Its just been way too hectic :( I dearly hope you all had a wonderful time!

PC, I'm so sorry you've had such a worrying rotton time of it this past week. Just saw your FB status and I'm glad your ok. I hate the wrist thing too, ewwwwww I dreaded becoming a Sister in case I had to do one of them let alone have one myself! x

Damita :cloud9: for your little bubba beans HB :loopy: x

Caz get ur :sex: NOW! :spermy: :dust: x

Busy so busy here, Christmas was ok, but too much on :( Lily not been well so thats been hard. What seems like endless medicines, physio and a ratty crying baby took its toll a bit. Hard to enjoy it, and to be honest I preferred it when it all quietened down :haha: I've felt rough too. Think I got some arthritis going on in addition to my other ill's that have come back in vengeance recently. Never mind, I'll live :rofl: x


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
I was just looking at my dates and am unsure of what I should do. 

I have just worked out that my next af is due next week Wednesday. AF usually stays for about 3 or 4 days, which means that I might still be bleeding when I am meant to be having my scan done. 
I have read that the HSG scan is meant to be done after af has gone. 
Should I call the hospital to reschedule the appointment?


----------



## laurah8279

Awesome news Damita!!! :thumbup:

PC, glad you and bambino are ok :thumbup:

hey everyone else :hi:

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, what with Crimbo etc I just haven't had chance!!!

So now I have joint pain/achiness/loss of grip in my fingers and wrists, the joys of pregnancy!!!! Also got swollen, itchy ankles and feet from the lack of blood flow...get this baby out of me and let this pregnancy malarky be over for goodness sake!! :haha:

I am back to 3/5ths engaged according to Midwife today so thats good. Getting the occasional braxton hicks contractions and cannot walk without looking like John Wayne but thats as close to labour as I am at the mo!!

I am mega tired all of a sudden though and really struggling to get a good nights sleep too.

Come on Noah, lets be having you!!! lol

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Last few weeks are the worsed :hugs: happy full term sweetie hang in there :kiss:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'm sorry Skweek, have no personal experience of that kind of scan, but I have read the same. Looks like they usually do it about 6 days into your cycle, did you call them? x

Laura, feel for you honey, you just want it over with at this point don't you ... the end is NIGH! :) :happydance: I echo Pops, hang in there honey, hope you had a lovely Christmas x


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Happy New Year to all Ding Dongs and your families!! 

Tink - thantks. no I havent called them yet. Started spotting yesterday so will see what happens over the next few days. If af hasnt started by Tuesday morning I will call them to reschedule. 

I just dont know what is going on with me at the mo!! I just cant get enough sleep in at the mo! Tired all the time but refusing to test!!! But that is because I think it is highly unlucky that I will get a BFP this month - what after that apparent mahoosive thrush infection! 
So just waiting for the HSG scan to be over with and then see if I can pull a BFP out the bag!! 

Hope you all have a really good day


----------



## Damita

Happy New Year ladies :)


----------



## poppy666

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY LOVELY DING DONGS & BABY DD's *​


----------



## phoebe

Happy New Year Everybody. Hope 2012 will bring much joy and happiness. And to those that are still waiting, their much anticipated BFP's. Wishing each and every Ding Dong, The DD bubba's, Families and Loved Ones all the very best that life can offer. Loadsa love from Florence, Moi, Dh and of course Phoebe the cat xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx​

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

happy new year girls hope you all have a good one x


----------



## caz & bob

well look at my opks woopp x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111231-00045.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## puppycat

A new year bbaby Caz! Go get it!

Happy new year girls, just a quiet one for me x


----------



## phoebe

Hey Caz as Pupps has said, u know what what u need to do hunny!!!!! Good luck and loadsa :dust::dust::dust::dust: for u girly xxx


----------



## poppy666

Get to it caz :happydance::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:dust: for you caz get down to the business ;) :winkwink:

Wishing everybody a Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Happy New Year when it comes Ding Dong's and all the best for 2012 

Caz get down to some serious baby making :thumbup: i hope you get a perfect start to the new year in the form of a BFP

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i hope so x x x


----------



## skweek35

WOOHOO Caz - I agree get down to some serious business hun!! 

Happy New Year to everyone!!! 
DF and myself are spending the night together - just taking a break from Just Dance 3!! It is just soo funny - he sees that I am beating him and he imploys silly tactics to put me off!! :haha: 

Hope you all have a lovely evening


----------



## Regalpeas

*HAPPY NEW YEARS TO YOU LADIES THAT IT HAS COME FOR ALREADY! 

WOOHOOO!!!!*


----------



## lupinerainbow

Happy New Year Ding Dongs! Hope you have a happy and healthy new year and get everything you wish to from 2012!


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave:Happy New Year Team Ding Dong and all the best for 2012!!
busy busy busy here, will catch up soon...love the ticker *damita*..:awww:


----------



## poppy666

:wave: Im still around, but dealing with missy grumpy as per usual :growlmad:


----------



## Hopes314

happy new year! i havent gotten the chance to get on and say merry christmas to you all either :( had a busy couple weeks. mila finally got a cold, OH brought it home and all 3 of us got sick.

laura cant wait to see that baby!! time has flown hasnt it!

poppy has serenity gotten any better for you? be patient, it will pass. i totally understans what you are going through. mila was the same but has since become much more pleasant. admittedly, she is still more crabby than my friends' babies, but nothing like before. i remember it eased and just ended one day and it felt like i was getting to know mila for the first time. as cruel as it sounds she was nothing but frustration for me for the first couple months. i remember coming on bnb one day and saying i feel like i can finally love mila and build a relationship with her. sad but true. do what you need to do to hang in there poppy, the finish line of this marathon is probably very near! :hugs:

tink how is lily doing, and you!? are you still pumping?? i have questions! (for any of you that breastfed really!!) mila is sleeping like 4 hrs at time at night now and occasionally even longer (6-8 hours) i of course wake up at random times of the night with super full boobs and then am forced to pump out ridiculous amounts of milk at crazy hours of the morning. is this just pretty much what needs to happen? do i need to like set my alarm so i will wake up every 4 hours to pump so that i dont slowly diminish my milk supply?? i mean i cant let it fill up every night like that right?? im sure mila will start sleeping longer and longer so i need to know what im supposed to do all night lol. i cant let my supply go down at all, mila eats A LOT. if i go 4 hours without feeding her i pump out like 8 ounces!


----------



## poppy666

I hope so :hugs: told my OH yesterday i didnt think i even loved her and could easily let him walk out and take her and it wouldnt bother me. From when we get up now she'll have 4oz and cry or unsettled till she falls asleep. which is 20 minutes at a time, then she'll only have 2oz and scream after that bottle, then 2hrs later have another 2oz and scream... this goes on till 8pm-10pm then she's a totally happy baby and fun to hold. Have lost the plot with her nearly a few times cant deal withit every day.. constantly bouncing her in her chair, if i stop she's grizzly again :cry: Now she's being sick after feeds arghhh i give up

Hope mila gets better soon sweetie x


----------



## Hopes314

poppy thats how mila was. it was obvious that it was after eating that she would scream. we would spend hours after that trying to soothe her, and at the end of it all when she was happy again, she was also hungry again. i hated to even feed her again because i knew it would start all over. for us it was most frequently after evening feeding and would go from like 7pm-12, give or take an hour. sometimes she really let me have it and would scream through the afternoon too like from 1-4. was a nightmare. i know what you mean about feeling like you dont love her. the protectiveness i feel over mila now and the way she makes me so happy, i never felt that for her in the beginning. not for the first couple months. just try to stay sane and keep yourself and your family together through it and it will be over hopefully very soon! for mila, it ended as fast as it came. i remember there were days i hid in my house all day and walked around the house holding her while she screamed. or id sit and rock with her and we would both just cry. i do not miss those days. ah i hope it goes away soon for you, for serenitys sake and for the sake of your sanity!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

oh and i wanna add, for those months that mila screamed, i treated OH like total s**t. if i could go back and do it all over again i would have sucked it up and treated him like he deserved. i said really hurtful things to him and i really damaged our relationship. even today we are not the same and we are working through some of the terrible things i said to him. at the time i thought i meant them, but looking back i know i was just taking out my frustration on him. so try to be easy on your OH if you can because i wish i had!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, your supply at other times should remain the same. Unless Mila relys on the milk you have expressed during the day I don't think there is any need to keep pumping out that middle of the night feed. Your supply is well established now, and i'm pretty sure it wont make any difference. Gradually she will drop some feeds like this one, moving to about 5 feeds a day maybe even 4. If you want some extra milk to store or use in her food try adding another pumping session in her waking hours or 5 mins pumping after feeds to increase what your producing by day. I am still pumping! :rofl: I have a hunch I'll be pumping at her 6th Birthday :haha: x

Poppy, agree with hopes :hugs: and get her booked in for the doc x


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Poppy - So sorry to hear so many of you are struggling with Serenity. 

I have just called the hospital re my HSG appointment on Friday. The lady was really helpfull!! She said I was booked in for a normal scan as well as an HSG. So still need to go in for the normal scan. 
She also said that as soon as AF arrived I would need to call them and they would reschedule my HSG scan! So hopefully get that scan done sometime next week. 

Hope all other DD's are well.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

That's great news Skweek! must feel like your finally getting somewhere - and you will get there honey! x


----------



## lupinerainbow

hey ladies :) 
Not got my next FS appointment yet, or a date for internal ultrasound. Although because i had been to my doctors and asked for an ultrasound they did an abdominal scan (the one i thought was going to be internal) and they said there was no abnormalities so i am assuming i don't have PCOS but will find out properly when they finally send me an appointment to see FS and for internal ultrasound. They said they wanted to see me in 3 months and its been 1 already. Apart from that i have been diagnosed with paranoid schizophrenia, a personality disorder and anxiety disorder as well as chronic depression and insomnia. But the medication they have put me on now had made me stable and i am hoping it stays that way, i have had all of these since i was 12 years old its just only recently been diagnosed. Just thought i would update you a little because i haven't been on for quite a while. 
Poppy i am sorry to hear you are having such a hard time with serenity :hugs:
Hope you are all doing well and hope 2012 brings you what you want :hugs::kiss: i miss you all!

xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Happy New Year Girls and bubbas! Hope all ok. Lupine, glad to hear that scan was clear and you are stable for now, hope meds will help you achive your goal (((hugs))) xx


----------



## poppy666

Hopes my OH just switches off he thinks im loopy :haha:

Got mine and serenitys check up on friday so will see doctor, HV coming today think she thinksim loopy too cos she hasnt signed me off yet lmao. Serenity took 4oz at 10am and another 2oz at 12 noon and a little moany, but not as much fx'd i MAY get a quiet day :dohh:

skweek35 great news sweetie :kiss:

lupinerainbow glad your stable on the med's. cant believe you suffered since you was 12 and only just now getting help. 2mths will fly by for your FS appointment :hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!!!

Poppy, I am sending you loads of cyber :hugs: I am sorry I have no advice for you but hopefully my :hugs: will make up for it. I am praying that it gets better for you.

Tink, how are you and miss lilliepie doing?....I know you said you were not feeling good, so I hope you are getting better :hugs:

Lupine, your time is coming :hugs:

Love:hugs: to all the DD's!!!

asfm, I am good, enjoying my winter break until school starts. I had an appointment last Thursday, Camryn is measuring 6 days head and I lost 2lbs. I go back the 27th for another growth scan & glucose test:dohh: He said I am measuring 24 weeks and that we have a good healthy baby in there...I just thought it was strange that my tummy is 24 weeks but she is 25:shrug: Getting close to double digits:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Happy V-Day CG :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all

sorry for not writing in here much WELL Happy new year to you all

Hope everyone is ok

OMG its windy here today and so much rain :-( Well STILL haven't got a house got just under 3weeks until we are evicted :-( Our case worker doesn't wk Tuesdays but hopefully she will ring us tomorrow esp as to cancel our BT contact will cos £230 but to transfer to another house nothing so they better put us on emergency band this week

asfm I am suffering with IBS symptoms again but thinking it may to a food intolerance but went to docs this morning (male gp) didn't really get anywhere he just gave me another type of IBS tablets so going to do a food diary and take the tablets and go see the female doc there (plus think now got hemmorides :-( ) Well AF due on Sunday hoping it doesn't come


----------



## pk2of8

Hello my ding dong lovelies!!!!!!!!! :hi: I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!!!!!

Sorry I've been MIA for a while girls. Mostly just the insanity that is the holidays, ds's bday, adding in no less than 10 doctor appts between me and the kiddos, dh working out of town, responsible for 100% of the Christmas shopping alone b/c dh was out of town and couldn't help, and consequently 100% of the wrapping.... By the time Christmas had passed I was EXHAUSTED!!! Then dh was working more out of town, and the kids had to go see the sperm donor so after dropping them off, I spent the rest of last week out of town with dh just to keep him company. We got back late Sunday night and just relaxed yesterday. Whew! I started to get on bnb several times and loaded up the site but ended up taking an unplanned "break" I guess, as every time I did, I got interrupted with SOMEthing that had to be done immediately (of course). 

And OF COURSE I missed the most important news that was damita's bfp announcement!!!! Damita I will do your very belated bfp party when I'm on the laptop later (at work right now), but I am SO FREAKING THRILLED for you sweetie and I gotta say "I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!" even when you said your temp had dropped I thought...nah, just wait and see..... Hahaha! So awesome!!! 

I will update the front page this week girls although I can't promise when. The craziness is not stopping any time soon. I have a work dinner/meeting tonight. Tomorrow is dh's bday and we have to go to the bank to see if we can get a loan for the ivf (oh please God!!!) lovely bday present that for dh, right?? Then Thursday a different work meeting in the evening. Yest was last bcp and Thursday morning is baseline scan/bloods for ivf, so hopefully that will go well. If it does, we start stimming on Friday!!! :happydance:

Pc, I'm so sorry you've been so I'll honey and I hope all is well now. :hugs:

Tink and poppy....just hang in there lovelies. It will FET better and at some point you know you'll look back and not even think about the difficulties now. Massive :hug: for you both!!

Phoebe, china, hopes, caz, lupes, babyd, jenn, sleeping, coral, ...who else am I missing??? Well I'm drawing a blank and I've got to run, but I love you all and I'll chat more later!! xxx


----------



## PJ32

Hi ladies

Happy new year to everyone. 

Hope a very merry Christmas was had by all. 

We had a very special delivery on New Years day, Amelia Jean was born at 4.51 am after a very short labour. Gas and Air and home for breakfast at 8.00. She weighed in a 6pm 5oz. 

I will put some photos up when I get a minute. 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## China girl

:happydance:CONGRATS PJ!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Awwwwwwwwww PJ a New Years Day baby... Congratulations and welcome to the world Amelia :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Damita

Congrats PJ!!!!


----------



## sleeping bubs

Congrats PJ can't wait to see photos 

Think I may be symptom spotting up I been having slight cramps, feeling sick needing to pee loads tired, hormonal and sore boobs not due till sat/sun. Wishful thinking??


----------



## phoebe

Congratulations PJ!!!! big hugs and kisses to u and baby Amelia xxxxxxxx
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

SB :test::test::test:


----------



## phoebe

Sorry for this selfish post girls, i know its pretty quiet on here nowadays. And excuse any bad language that may appear.....................................

BUT, I think i am hating being a mum, nothing i ever do is enough well in my eyes anyways. I can't do it, i fucking hate it and hate myself for being so bloody stupid and selfish. I really feel like just disappearing and save florence and my OH from all this bollocks. I cant sleep, never eat, never have any time alone, when all i want to do is fucking hide in bed and hope it all goes away. It so bloody hard, all my non parent friends have disappeared on me. I dont know how but i have managed to rip my stomach muscles again, so am in ******* agony. I am so lonely, but dont want to go out and face the world. My weight has shot up, tho i was always a fat c*** to begin with. Life feels so bleak and all i have to look forward to is the fact that this is going to get harder and harder as LO grows up. Dont get me wrong i love Flo to bits and she is a very good baby, but some days it feels like she has sussed me out and knows. And as for weaning, WHY WONT SHE FUCKING EAT!!!!!! Nothing is going right, i have tried all approaches and she just refuses or if i do get anything into her she gags and throws it up. Sorry girls, but i have had it. I just spend my life crying and feel such a ******* failure. Sorry for any spelling mistakes, this has taken me loads to admit what a stupid pathetic arse that i am. It has been why i have kept myself away or just lurk, because i am ******* hurting so much. Sorry to spoil whoevers day when they see this. hugs xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Awwww Phoebles, sounds like you need some support sweetie.
Are you still on your antidepressants? Maybe a trip to the dr is in order because you need some more help maybe up your meds or just someone to talk to?

It is hard with a baby and no matter what anyone says you won't believe it but you've done so well and really aren't bad at all. 

I can relate to everything you've said hun but you need to see a dr or talk to a close friend asap. 

We love you xxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh Pheobe don't worry you are a fab mummy prob due with a break everyone needs one now and again. Oh and as for weaning don't panic Mckenzie never really took to weaning and tbn milk remains their main nutritional intake until a year (food for fun) Flo is only 6months she has plenty of time she may not be ready for food yet Mckenzie had a sensitive gag reflex still does try leaving it for a week or two and try again. Have you got a surestart center near to you?? They usually have family support workers who can come and help give advice and go to groups with you so you are not alone

Hugs again Pheobe

Haven't got any tests in the house and Mckenzie is asleep :-( Waiting for him to wake up as got to bank a cheque as I sold some nappies and need to post them and see my mum as she got some shopping for me!


----------



## poppy666

Your not alone sweetie you got us to come and rant at :hugs: You ever told your OH how you feel? Maybe a few days away from it all and have some ME time without Flo? A visit with your HV or doctor. Your not the only one to feel like this, i felt suffocated when i had Rhys lost all sense of who i was and very lonely & have many other times. As for weaning every baby is different so its nothing your doing wrong... babies gag and its normal just part of learning to swallow food from what ive read all mine did it Gage and Korben more than the others and i was always dreading feeding time. Just take one day at a time she'll eat when she's ready :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs: v you aren't a bad mum, you just need a break :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Oh Pheobe...big :hugs: to you!!! I think you should have a talk to your Dr about how you are feeling. Its all normal as a first time mom. I got you on my prayer list girlfriend, we will be lifting you up in prayer to get through this rough patch. Love ya & sending more :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Hi girls... Well I've got bad news :cry: we've had to cancel our cycle b/c we hit a financial snag. Of all the reasons... Just this is the last thing in the world I expected. I don't know when we'll be able to get back on track since we have to pay for it all out of pocket. I'm just devastated right now. :cry: I'm hoping this weekend dh and I will be able to really work out a plan but I don't know if it will be 3 months or 6 months or more and right now any length if time feels like an eternity. Plus I'm terrified by the time we can dh won't have any sperm left. :cry: 

Well, I'm sorry girls...I don't want to bring anybody down. You all are the most wonderful group of friends a girl could ask for. Thank you for being so kind and supportive. I may need to take a break for a while from bnb. I don't know yet but in any case I wish you all the very best.... I may not give up bnb. I don't know. I'm just hurting so much right now and I feel it's completely hopeless. You all are the best! :hugs:


----------



## Damita

aw hun I am so so so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Im so sorry PK wish i could help, take time out sweetie think you need this :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

Damn...PK, I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## babydream

Hi girls, how is everyone? 

Phoebe, hunni you need some help and good break. It' normal to feel like this but you need to talk about it. Please, talk to OH and to your gp/health visitor they would give you the right help. You are a great mum, life is hard with a baby, i have no idea how i'm gonna cope but you need support. Thinking of you hunni, pm me on fb if you need me (((hugs))))

PJ, many congrats on the birth of little Amelia, bang on time, good girl! Enjoy every minute xxxxx

PK, i'm very sorry to hear your news, money is evil, i just hope you can sort something out. I know it's easy to say but for now just relax as there's not much else you can do, you never know maybe your miracle would happen while you're relaxing (((hugs)))

CG, i can't believe how far along you are now, time is bloody flying, hope you ok xx

PC, hope you feeling better and bubba is ok xx

Hi to everyone else, hope all ok xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

:wave: Babydream not long to go now lovely :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh PK and am so sorry pray that it will all work out and we all will be here if u wanna talk 

Hugs


----------



## coral11680

hi ladies sorry I've been MIA, Keira doesn't sleep much anymore in the day so don't have a lot of extra time now.


Phoebe, big :hug: my darling. Being a mum is so so hard and I think we all think we are crap at it sometimes, I know I do. Are you on your anti-depressents? xx

PJ congrats on the birth of Amelia can't wait for pics:cloud9:

PK, I'm so so sorry, I was really hopeful for your IVF to be done this month:cry: don't worry it will happen but I know how heartbreaking it is for you big :hugs: xx

Damita great news about HB:happydance:

Hi everyone else and Happy New Year x


----------



## puppycat

PK :hugs: I just don't know what to say hun :cry:


----------



## laurah8279

Congrats PJ!!! Cannot wait to see pics of baby Amelia!!!

So so sorry PK, chin up hun and keep that positive vibe of yours :hugs:

Hey all other Ding Dongs :hi:

So I am at the waiting stage. Not sleeping well, very achey all over now, not just my hip and energy has officially gone. Just want him to come...NOW!!!! Lol

Is it too early to be trying to bring on labour do u think? Shud i just be sitting it out?

X x x x


----------



## puppycat

I found the best thing i could do was bounce on my birthing ball. All the old wives tales to start labour rarely work hun x


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> I found the best thing i could do was bounce on my birthing ball. All the old wives tales to start labour rarely work hun x

Yeah i have heard that. I have been bouncing on my birthing ball a couple of times a day so will keep that up.

So sex doesn't work then...? X


----------



## skweek35

hell i would certainly give that a try 

a couple of others I've heard - hot curry, brisk walk and a hot bath


----------



## laurah8279

skweek35 said:


> hell i would certainly give that a try
> 
> a couple of others I've heard - hot curry, brisk walk and a hot bath

Thanks SK. Been having hot baths every day but cant manage the brisk walk, i can barely manage a slow hobble with my hip :-( x


----------



## skweek35

Time to call in for a curry then?? hehe 
Vindaloo for dinner?? hehe 

I so feel for you hun. you can barely walk and I can barely sit!! I have something called coccydenia.


----------



## poppy666

I dtd and think it helped :winkwink:


----------



## puppycat

Sperm apparently has the right properties but personally I couldn't face having DH come and then *if* anything did happen - the poor midwife having to check me full of.... :sick:


----------



## skweek35

PC :haha::haha::haha::rofl::rofl:


----------



## laurah8279

skweek35 said:


> Time to call in for a curry then?? hehe
> Vindaloo for dinner?? hehe
> 
> I so feel for you hun. you can barely walk and I can barely sit!! I have something called coccydenia.

Whats that then? X x


----------



## laurah8279

poppy666 said:


> I dtd and think it helped :winkwink:

What does dtd mean Popps? X x


----------



## laurah8279

Avatar pic is 38 wks and 2 days x


----------



## sleeping bubs

well still waiting for af to arrive due today but no sign yet been really hungry today. No dam tests in the house and all shops closed now and closest place is chemist but i know them really well in there! Will c wot happens tomorrow!


----------



## laurah8279

sleeping bubs said:


> well still waiting for af to arrive due today but no sign yet been really hungry today. No dam tests in the house and all shops closed now and closest place is chemist but i know them really well in there! Will c wot happens tomorrow!

Ooh, exciting!! X Fingers crossed for you!! X


----------



## poppy666

laurah8279 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I dtd and think it helped :winkwink:
> 
> What does dtd mean Popps? X xClick to expand...

sex :haha:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

Poppy...I LOVE your pic of Seren!!!

PC, Hope your feeling better :hugs:

Laura, not long now huh....come on baby Noah!!!

Fingers crossed for you SB

:hugs: to all my DD's


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: CG, your pregnancy is flying along now :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

laurah8279 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Time to call in for a curry then?? hehe
> Vindaloo for dinner?? hehe
> 
> I so feel for you hun. you can barely walk and I can barely sit!! I have something called coccydenia.
> 
> Whats that then? X xClick to expand...

Hi hun, coccydenia is basically oversensitive nerve endings around the coccyx. Cant sit for too long - sometimes thats is within a few seconds if I am not careful!! 
Tyring to marks almost 60 books and not being able to sit is not fun! Just want to see the specialist again to see what can be done about this!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies!! 

Laura - I love that new bump piccie!! a really neat bump you have there! Not long now! 

Poppy - love the new pic of Seren!! she is sooo cute in that pic! She sure looks innocent. Hope things are getting better with her. 

CG - almost down to double figures till your due date! wont be long till its your turn to pop. 

AFM - Really struggling to get school work done at the mo due to a really sore rear end - I have coccydenia - over sensitive nerve endings around my coccyx. So having to sit in all sorts of strange positions so that I dont put any pressure on my coccyx. I have seen a consultant and had a procedure done back in June - which only lasted 2 1/2 months. Waiting to see him again to see what else can be done. Hopefully something more permanent than 2 1/2 months relief!! 
Other than that have HSG scan on Wednesday afternoon. DF has taken the whole day off work to take me in the afternoon. I am actually looking forward to that scan. 

Hope everyone has a really good week!!


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> :hugs: CG, your pregnancy is flying along now :happydance:

It really is...Now with school back in session next week, these next 3.5 months will fly by...I hope so anyway...LOL

Now, I have to get her nursery set up, and start buying for our little Olive :haha:


----------



## China girl

Well...the thread was been a quiet lately....so I thought I would spice it up with a bump pic. I posted it in the 2nd tri, as I didn't want to leave my DD's out...so here they are...
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks 4 days side.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 6









25 weeks 4 days Front.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## laurah8279

Hi girls

got a question for you...i have had a really watery discharge for about 2 weeks now and on Fri i had quite a bit gush out but its just gone back to wet/damp knickers now. Its completely clear...do you think it could be amniotic fluid? Noahs movements have slowed slightly but not very much.

Thoughts?

X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you are all well went for a family meal for my aunt's 60th last night was really nice to see them all well don't no what dpo i am but no i Defoe ovulated on cd17 i had a +opk and egg white to x x x


----------



## sleeping bubs

Laura I would ring your mw sounds promising 

Well I am out this month again don't know what is going on with my cycles :-( 27days this month 25days last month and before 26days or 28days


----------



## puppycat

Best to get it checked Laura. Could be slow leaking waters, they can dip test the fluids x


----------



## laurah8279

Thanks girls. Got a MW appt on Fri so will chat with her about it then x


----------



## poppy666

Laura id get checked now not friday sweetie, better safe than sorry and they can monitor Noah too.

CG you sexy momma lovely bump :happydance:

SB sorry the witch got your sweetie hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

Just checking in to see how we are doing:hugs:

Laura, how are you holding up??:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Awwww China i love your sig x


----------



## laurah8279

China girl said:


> :wave::hi:ladies
> 
> Just checking in to see how we are doing:hugs:
> 
> Laura, how are you holding up??:hugs:

Hey CG and all other Ding Dongs :hi:

I called the maternity assessment unit and they dont think its anything to worry about it and told me to call them back if I got any pain in my abdomen, more watery discharge or if his movements slow down. I am just so tired now of being worried and constantly wondering when he last moved, is my discharge normal, etc etc. :cry:

Just want him out now so I can share looking after him and not have the responsibility on my shoulders anymore! Its terrifying now, I have no energy, I ache everywhere, cannot do anything except eat and sleep and worry. I just know I am going to go over too, I can feel it, same way I knew he was a boy, just a weird feeling I have.

Sorry for recent selfish posts but I just don't know how much more of this I can take :cry:


----------



## China girl

puppycat said:


> Awwww China i love your sig x

Thanks PC....:thumbup:


----------



## China girl

laurah8279 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> :wave::hi:ladies
> 
> Just checking in to see how we are doing:hugs:
> 
> Laura, how are you holding up??:hugs:
> 
> Hey CG and all other Ding Dongs :hi:
> 
> I called the maternity assessment unit and they dont think its anything to worry about it and told me to call them back if I got any pain in my abdomen, more watery discharge or if his movements slow down. I am just so tired now of being worried and constantly wondering when he last moved, is my discharge normal, etc etc. :cry:
> 
> Just want him out now so I can share looking after him and not have the responsibility on my shoulders anymore! Its terrifying now, I have no energy, I ache everywhere, cannot do anything except eat and sleep and worry. I just know I am going to go over too, I can feel it, same way I knew he was a boy, just a weird feeling I have.
> 
> Sorry for recent selfish posts but I just don't know how much more of this I can take :cry:Click to expand...

Laura,
Your just getting anxious and that is normal. You will be fine:hugs:


----------



## skweek35

hi Ladies, 

yes CG, love your sigi!!its sooo cute!! 

Laura - rant away all you need!!! We are here to listen to you and help you esp in these last 2!! weeks FXed he is not too comfy in there and wants to come out soon!! 

Caz - FXed you caught that little eggy and get your BFP soon 

SB sorry to hear the witch got you!! :hugs: 

AFM - had HSG scan this afternoon. Went well although it was pretty painful!!! Really uncomfortable!! The doc did say that my tubes are clear. I will get the official results though at my next FS appointment. Since then I have had a bit of AF type cramping. I am one of the lucky ones who rarely has AF cramps. 
So roll on 17 Feb - next FS appointment.


----------



## poppy666

I never use to have AF cramps then had kids and they kill now :haha:

Got my first AF today since serenity was born so off to the nurse Friday for the Depo injection, no more babies.


----------



## China girl

I am right there with you Poppy!!

I will be requesting a Mirena...5 year plan!!!:thumbup:


----------



## skweek35

I will defo be asking for Mirena again once I've had my 2 little ones!! Loved the mirena!!


----------



## poppy666

Is that the coil? I got offered that, but didnt fancy anything up there :haha: plus Depo stops my periods so added bonus


----------



## skweek35

Yup it is the coil. I had it in for almost 3 years when we decided to start TTCing. 
The first month was really uncomfortable but after that I had no problems!!!


----------



## puppycat

After watching my neighbour waddling for a few days I'd never consider a coil. lol


----------



## Hopes314

laurah8279 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> got a question for you...i have had a really watery discharge for about 2 weeks now and on Fri i had quite a bit gush out but its just gone back to wet/damp knickers now. Its completely clear...do you think it could be amniotic fluid? Noahs movements have slowed slightly but not very much.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> X

happened to me around that time and went in to get checked n they kept me a while but said it wasnt amniotic fluid n didnt know what it was but could see a lot of it in there. then i went home and the next day or two it turned pink and slowly turned into a lot of blood ended up being bloody show. when blood went away was still leaking the same fluid and when i went into hospital days later and got admitted had the SAME sort of leak and they said "oh looks like your water broke" i said "no ive had that for over a week now n they said it isnt amniotic fluid" they tested it anyway and said yes its amniotic fluid. ended up with a fever and infection just hours later while in labor... never will know if it was amniotic fluid all along! but i suspect it was and that it was a slow leak that they missed somehow. i feel like it was kinda their fault that i got the infection. but who knows i guess! it may not be an emergency but get it checked if you can! oh and love the bump!

china love that bump pic time is going so fast!!


not much here. mila slept 1030pm-5am, got up to eat, then went back to sleep 530am-830am. best shes ever done! was excited but then throughout the day today noticed shes been spitting up a lot and not had much appetite and been sleeping a lot and wanting held and pooping kind of a lot.. think she is feeling a little yucky today, probably explains why she slept so much last night :( i got excited.


----------



## Hopes314

when you guys babies started solids how much water did you let your baby have? mila eats 1-1.5 tbsp oatmeal at breakfast, 1-1.5 tbsp fruit at lunch, 1-1.5 tbsp vegetable at dinner, 1-1.5 tbsp rice/oatmeal cereal mix before bed. her cereals n foods are each made with about .5 oz breast milk. she also has her normal on demand breast feedings about every 2 hours during the day n every 4-5 hours at night. how much water does she need with that kind of diet, and does the diet seem ok? dr only gave very general guidelines on a chart so am going with that but lessened the servings a bit as i dont want her to replace breast milk with solids, just supplement with solids. i give her a sippy with water during meals and she gets super excited when she sees it and grabs it really fast and shoves it in her mouth desperately and chugs the water until i take it off her and hide it! she can drink an ounce out of that thing in like a minute or less i swear. also when she gets a hold of my own clear water bottles she grabs them quick n tries to attack them and chug them too. is it just that she really likes the cool water/having fun drinking from new things.. or is she feeling THAT thirsty!? ive been trying to limit her to a couple ounces of water a day right now.? REALLY want to make sure i dont replace any of her breast milk with other things, im a firm believer that breast milk is nutritionally complete for babies up to 6 months, but mila is big for her age and eats sooo much i decided (with drs advice) to supplement with some solids. so thats the whole story lol.. how much water do you think??


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hopes, sounds fine to me. She might be thirsty but since you are breastfeeding I wouldn't worry that much since its a drink as well as a meal :) Water is unlikly to put her off the breast milk, as long as your not giving her it when she is due a feed. Perhaps limit it to up to an hour after milk / solids if she feeds 2 hourly, that way it will have gone through her digestion before its time for milk so she still takes as much? I also wouldn't panic about it making her drink less milk, she will gradually have to do this as she increases her solids. I obviously am in the same boat cause breastmilk is so important to Lily but I mix her food with babyrice and breastmilk and give her expressed milk with her meals. In addition to that she only has 4 milk feeds a day, so about 20oz's x

Hey everyone, been missing haven't i? lol soorrrrrryyyyy xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Skweeeeek :) great news that your tubes look in good order! x

Argh I just cant be doing with a catch up post, I have bad aches and pains in my arms today so typing is hard :( x


----------



## poppy666

These links maybe helpful x

https://www.babycenter.com/408_when-can-my-baby-drink-water_1368488.bc

https://wholesomebabyfood.momtastic.com/babyneedwater.htm


----------



## Hopes314

tink do you think her eating every 2 hours is a little excessive? dr always seems surprised at her appointments how often she eats/naps and how she doesnt sleep through the nights. she gets so crabby after about an hour and a half of being awake and not eating, i try to hold her off for 2 hours at a time before eating and napping. her naps are like 20 min and then shes up another 2 hours ish and then eats and naps again lol. 

hows you and lily!? i love looking at her pictures on your facebook lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

I'd be aiming to get her to go longer between feeds and have longer naps but if she wont go longer then I wouldnt have her screaming! You might find that making her wait longer would mean you would give her a better feed, how about offering her expressed milk with her meal? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Were ok, glad you like the photos, I love my camera lol She's infection free, eating and sleeping well, and feisty :rofl: still grumpy but also very playful and smiley when she chooses to be. I'm in a lot of pain all day long, I need to go back to the doc but I'll live :haha: x


----------



## Hopes314

think i could give her expressed milk in her sippy instead of water with her meals so she could have as much as she wanted? does she have an actual requirement for any water right now? id like to be able to go 3 hours between eat feed/nap i think thats a nice goal for now lol. she just gets so crabby after about an hour and a half. maybe will try the expressed milk in sippy with meals. havent done it yet bc sippy has to be full for her to be able to tip it and drink out of it herself, and its 5oz so thats a lot of milk to be wasting if she only wants half of it lol. im stingy about my milk :haha:

you better see a doc and take care of yourself dr tink!!


----------



## puppycat

Sounds like you've had some good advice already hun.

If she's not filling up on water to the point she won't eat her food or have milk then i'd say you're fine. She's going the right way with the sippy cup, Laura loves drinking, she doesn't care what's in there as long as she is drinking, lol. I suppose some kids enjoy drinking more than others?


----------



## puppycat

Sounds like you've had some good advice already hun.

If she's not filling up on water to the point she won't eat her food or have milk then i'd say you're fine. She's going the right way with the sippy cup, Laura loves drinking, she doesn't care what's in there as long as she is drinking, lol. I suppose some kids enjoy drinking more than others?


----------



## Hopes314

think it might be like you said puppycat, mila might just like drinking and using the cup. maybe she doesnt care whats in it! lol

i love breastfeeding her, i love the cuddling and bonding, but its starting to seem like she might prefer to sit and chug a sippy now lol

whens your next scan pc? have any boy/girl hopes or feelings yet?


----------



## puppycat

I have a scan in 6 days! Thats the normal 12wk scan but in my area they do it earlier and book u in with MW and do bloods all the same day. I think its stupid, its the health boards way of trying to save money by making you wait in the hospital for hours in queue after queue. Gah.

Tbh i haven't really bonded with baby yet, my counsellor said thats normal for PAL and its me protecting myself incase anything goes wrong. I won't be fully convinced after next week either. 12 weeks is the magic number for me. Although everyone keeps saying twins :shrug:


----------



## coral11680

hey Ding dongs sorry I've not been on much.

China lovely bump pic:happydance:

Laura not long to go now try to rest. x

PC I though you already had a scan or am I losing the plot:wacko: and there was only one baby? ignore me if I'm barking up the wrong tree:haha:

Hopes, does Mila use the bf'ing to fall asleep? is that why she's drinking so often? If she is genuinely that hungry I would increase her food a bit more then maybe she will go longer between feeds. Might be a good idea to offer breast milk in her sippy too.

SKweek glad tubes are in good shape:happydance:

Tink, we need to meet up again before the babies turn 1! :rofl: x

Hey poppy hows Seren, are you enjoying her now? x

AFM my baby girl has gone off to america for a week:cry: I miss her dearly. Thank god for skype I'm on there constantly talking to her, she smiles and coo's back :awww: she will be back Tuesday morning. I'm trying to do a bit of organizing at home while shes gone x


----------



## puppycat

Hey Coral. Yes i had a scan at 5 weeks, i was measuring just under but a lot of people have said that at that early stage it is very easy to miss a second? I don't really think its twins tbh.


----------



## poppy666

Awww Coral bet its killing you not having Keira :hugs: Tuesday be here before you knowit :kiss:

Seren ok atm, she has her off days like sunday and monday moany all day :growlmad:. Got to take a stool sample into doctors HV wants it check to see if its her fomula. She got a Paediatric appointment 3rd Feb for her eye and reflux so see what they say.


----------



## coral11680

ok PC so I'm not mad :haha: yes I suppose there could be one hiding? xx

Pops, yes it is so weird her not being here. Glad Seren is getting better:hugs: x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

Glad to see a little chatter on the thread!!:thumbup:

Poppy, what's wrong with Seren's eye??:hugs:

PC can't wait to see scan pic:happydance:

Aww Coral, I bet you miss Kiera, but it gives you time to get caught up on some things, but Tuesday will be here before you know it!! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Her left eye is smaller, not as noticeable now but doctor noticed it at our 8wk check and just wants it checked out. Can notice it more in the 1st picture than the second
 



Attached Files:







58.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 13









45.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## laurah8279

Thanks for all the support girls. :thumbup: I suspect it may have been a slow leak of amniotic fluid but the maternity assessment unit didn't want me to go in and it has stopped since last Sat so will just hope all is good for now and keep an eye on my temperature as Dr Tink advised :thumbup: I have been feeling a little ill this past week but guess that could just be another symptom of my body preparing to go into labour at some point, soon, hopefully!! :haha: It feels like he is sticking out as much as he can, its either that or my belly is really tight sometimes, not particular painful though, more uncomfortable so don't think they are contractions. Been getting the odd menstrual cramp throughout the day and night too but no sign of my plug or anything like that. Not really getting much of a discharge at all tbh (sorry, tmi!!!). At the MW tomoz so going to ask her to take a look at me and see if she will give me a stretch and sweep.

Trying to keep myself busy and distracted instead of being impatient. I figure that if I am always thinking about it and being nervous, anxious then he will be feeling that way too and won't want to come out! Started by uploading all of my bump pics to the PC today and I am going to create a bump slide show! lol. Also plan to go for a swim next week too but can't really think of anything else to do. Any suggestions girls of a project I can do to take my mind off of waiting for the little bugger to show up???

Coral, bet you are missing little missus gorgeous soooo much!! Just think how good it will be the next time you see/hold her, it will be amazing!

SK sounds very promising hun for you, fingers crossed!! 

Hope all you other Ding Dongs are healthy, happy and well.

xxxx


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Her left eye is smaller, not as noticeable now but doctor noticed it at our 8wk check and just wants it checked out. Can notice it more in the 1st picture than the second

Oh...okay, I see what your talking about. Bless her, she is so damn cute!! :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

poppy666 said:


> Her left eye is smaller, not as noticeable now but doctor noticed it at our 8wk check and just wants it checked out. Can notice it more in the 1st picture than the second

Aww, poor little cherub!! It is barely noticeable though.

Hope Docs get it sorted for her xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm going to test next weekend if no af x x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah not as bad now, HV seems to think once her skull fuses togethor eventually it will rectify itself :shrug:


----------



## China girl

That's good news Poppy!!:thumbup:

Fx'd for you Caz!!!:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

quiet on here lately huh!?


----------



## sleeping bubs

HEY ALL  

Hi Hopes it is isn't it :-( but tbn I having nothing to report lol just waiting for witch to go away to start again lol

How is little Mila getting on??

As for the housing situation we have to be out of our house on the 23rd Jan so 9days to go!!! But we have now been put onto emergany band we are 1st on the list for 2 houses but won't find out untill next thur/fri if we get to view a house :-( so might end up moving into my parents for a week or so but got to find storage for all our stuff!!!


----------



## laurah8279

Hi girls :hi:

So MW said I cannot have a stretch and sweep until I get to 40 weeks to booked in for one next Fri at 13:30. Fingers crossed I won't need one but who knows. She said They wont book in for induction until 42 weeks?!?!? Is that normal? She also said that I don't get another scan or anything like that if I do go over 40 weeks to 42 weeks and that they just rely on the Mum to know if something is wrong?!?! :shrug: What a load of crap! How the hell am I supposed to know?!?!? :grr::cry: I told her today too that his movements seemed to have slowed down this week and all she said was 'you need to speak to the hospital if you are worried about his movements'...thank's for that, very helpful...NOT!!!!:growlmad::grr:

How are all you other lovely ladies doing?

xx


----------



## puppycat

Yes very normal Laura. I didn't want to say when you posted about asking for a sweep but a lot of MW's won't give you a S&S until you have hit 40 weeks unless there is a medical need or you're going to be induced early.

Induction at 42 weeks is again normal, you don't HAVE to have it, that's your choice, but most suggest induction then. They won't really do it any earlier unless again there's a medical need.

With the movement, are you counting kicks? If you have any worries the hospital will put you on a trace to check baby, they might suggest you drink a glass of ice water and wait 30 mins - 1 hr to count movement before you go in.


----------



## poppy666

Every hospital different i suppose, but i asked for a sweep at 38wks n got one :shrug: as for movements your midwife sounds terrible, mine always asked about movement :growlmad: if your concerned just ring hospital sweetie feck her.


----------



## laurah8279

puppycat said:


> Yes very normal Laura. I didn't want to say when you posted about asking for a sweep but a lot of MW's won't give you a S&S until you have hit 40 weeks unless there is a medical need or you're going to be induced early.
> 
> Induction at 42 weeks is again normal, you don't HAVE to have it, that's your choice, but most suggest induction then. They won't really do it any earlier unless again there's a medical need.
> 
> With the movement, are you counting kicks? If you have any worries the hospital will put you on a trace to check baby, they might suggest you drink a glass of ice water and wait 30 mins - 1 hr to count movement before you go in.

It just seems crazy to make you go for so long!!!! :shrug:

No, I am counting any flicker of movement from him. It's not like he has stopped moving completely, he just isn't as active as he has been up until this week. 

I normally feel him wiggling around 8:30-10:30 then nothing until lunchtime (around 1-3) then nothing again until around tea-time (5-7) then nothing again sometimes until the next morning but normally a little wiggle at bedtime (between 9:30-11). This week there has been ever so slight movements first thing in the morning, then nothing until lunchtime, then slight wiggles again late on (between 7 and 10ish). Do you think he is just running out of room and the fact that he is still moving means nothing is wrong or should I actually note his movements down on paper over the weekend and see if they are deteriorating? :shrug:

xx


----------



## puppycat

He'll definitely be running out of room. I don't really feel confident enough to tell you if it's all ok though because i'd hate to be wrong with this. If you ever wonder just try the cold water, honestly, that should get him wiggling like a good un! Lol


----------



## coral11680

TBH Laura I know you are uncomfy but I think its best to try to go into natural labour before induction. It is very normal to not be induced until 42 weeks also. With my first I was 40weeks plus 6 days when my water broke. They then induced me (in the US) and I hated it! I def think the baby is running out of room but if you are worried you should call them up and demand to be checked just in case :hugs: keep bouncing on your ball, hopefully things will get moving naturally for you. xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Coral - just 3 more sleeps till you have your little angel back in your arms!!! Tuesday will be here before you know it!! 
Laura - Just like the other ladies said, your baby just running out of room in there. All my friends said that their babies movements also slowed down in the last week or so. 
I will also really struggle to know if everything is fine too!! I defo think I will be paying for a few more scans in between - just to know that everything is fine! Back in SA, with medical aid we can get as many scans as we can afford or as many as our med aid says we can have!! I do miss having medical aid!!! 

SB- FXed you can move straight into a house by the end of this next week!! Having to pack and move everything, just to move it again is such a pain!! 

Poppy - Seren is just soo cute!!! FXed it all sorts itself out in due time. 

Hope all others DD's are well. 

AFM - I know this is TMI - but I cant believe how much junk has come out of me since having the HSG scan done!! Still had brownish spotting this morning - 3 days later!! 
I really hope this is the stuff that was blocking my tubes up and preventing anything happening!! 
Oh I also got a Cheri22 reading - rather interesting!! 
She has predicted 2 girls for me!! 1st one conceived, find out or birth in Feb. 2nd girl conceived, find out or birth in June. 
So I am really hoping that I get my BFP in the next 2 months. 
We have already planned to start trying for #2 straight after the wedding next year.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls the witch got me yesterday gutted but still carry on ha x x x


----------



## skweek35

oh no Caz!! :hugs: 
but as you say - stay positive and keep going!!


----------



## laurah8279

Hey girls.

Advice please, been getting what feels like braxton hicks since 5pm today. They are getting slightly morw uncomfortable as the day goes on. Shud I start making a note of them or wait and see if they get really painful?

X x


----------



## puppycat

I'd make a note of what time they are coming, that way it'll be easier to note a pattern hun. Different people have different thresholds for pain so you could be contracting but just be managing better than you thought?

Good luck chick, excited for you :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

WSS :thumbup: good luck sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

He is moving loads today too. Is that a good sign? Will start making a note of the contractions if i get anymore and will keep u updated.

Thanks a lot girls. Don't know what I would do without u all x x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

Caz:hugs:

Laura....how you holding up hun??:hugs:


----------



## coral11680

hey Laura any more contractions, :hug:


----------



## laurah8279

Hey girls. The contractions stopped at about 10 last night so must just have been braxton hicks :-( Was getting really giddy thinking it was starting!!! Gutted!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh make a note However you will know when your in labour :haha:


----------



## laurah8279

babyhopes2010 said:


> yeh make a note However you will know when your in labour :haha:

I thought it started slow and got stronger, closer and more painful?


----------



## puppycat

My firdt contractions were half hr apart, didnt last long but by God that first one took my breath away! Probably because i didnt know what to expect. Thought i was going to expllode, feels like you're being pressurised around your tum and it gets tighter and tighter until it lets go.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls laura whoopp hope bby is coming soon hun x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Any news Laura? I agree, you will know when your in labour :haha: ouchy. Yes they start mild usually but they will quickly become quite unlike any BH's you've ever felt ... ouchy! but so worth it :cloud9: x

I feel like I'm neglecting my DD's sorry guys :hugs: 

How are we all today? x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies

Hope you all are doing well:hugs:

Checking to see if we have an update from Laura:hugs:
Come on Noah!!!....mommy and the DD's can't wait to see you little man!!!:happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Hi ladies :wave: glad you're ok Tink x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey China, Puppycat :wave: how are you both this fine day? :hugs: Yes come on Noah! get a wiggle on :haha: Oooooooh I spy Daisy's mummy :wave: how are you girly? and news with you? x


----------



## puppycat

Hey Tink. Not too bad today. Been a hard few weeks, in a nutshell sick, lost lots of weight, on tabs, meh. Lol


----------



## China girl

Hey Tink....

I have been in pain these last couple of weeks. Lots of "pressure" down there. But other than that I am doing good:thumbup:


----------



## laurah8279

Hey girls.

So i had to put a pad on this morning as i was leaking a fair bit of clear fluid. Went for a walk with rob and when i got back and checked my pad, some of my plug was there!!  no blood in it, just a teaspoonish amount of yellowy, thick mucus. Been getting lower back pain for most of the afternoon and period pains on and off too.

X x


----------



## China girl

:happydance:Sounds good Laurah!!!:happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh Laura - here you go!!! 
GL!! Waiting in anticipation for further info!


----------



## poppy666

Wooohooo baby be here before weekend i bet :happydance::happydance: guessing 7lb 2oz :winkwink:


----------



## laurah8279

Got back from hospital an hour ago...my waters have officially broken!!! No contractions yet tho. Booked in for induction at 12 tomorrow!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Least your getting in earlier than me and they not leaving you hanging for days :happydance::happydance: cant wait to hear the news, take care :hugs:


----------



## China girl

:happydance:Eeeeeek!!!!:happydance:


----------



## laurah8279

Getting achy lower back and front period pain...waters still gushing too. Are these contractions? X


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: sounds like baby is well and truley on its way, best of luck laura im guessing 7lb 7oz..xxx 
sorry been MIA lots of things on at the mo around here...everything is hunky dory though.:happydance: :hugs: to all xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

all the best x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

Hey MC:hugs:...missed ya girly!!!

Laura, I say 7lbs 12oz:thumbup:

Hiya BabyHopes, hope you and Freya are doing well:hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hi, any news from Laura today??


----------



## puppycat

Hey girls. Quick update before dinner and baby bed time.

One happy wiggly baby, all looking awesome, 10+4 so 3 days ahead. Consultant led atm appt 7th Feb with them. Got pics too. Got corpus cyst but they not concerned xx

Amazingly happy now :)


----------



## poppy666

Seen pic's PC congratz lovely :hugs:


----------



## China girl

That is AWESOME news PC!!!!:hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Fab news PC - great to hear that the little bean is snuggled up well!!


----------



## puppycat

Here's Poppy:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1228.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mothercabbage

:awww: awww


----------



## mothercabbage

China girl said:


> :wave::hi:ladies
> 
> Hey MC:hugs:...missed ya girly!!!
> 
> Laura, I say 7lbs 12oz:thumbup:
> 
> Hiya BabyHopes, hope you and Freya are doing well:hugs:

:hugs: hows the bump..your into double digits i see...:wohoo::kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

watching OBEM making me broody :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Laura's had Noah :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Ditto to that poppy!!! 
I think I just made a BIG mistake though - told DF that if I ever start screaming the way the one lady did, he must slap me. HELP


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> Laura's had Noah :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance:YES!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Damita

Yay :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:happydance: let the hard work commence:haha:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies!

Sorry i ain't been around much, im off work now until November but have been so busy getting things ready for baby that it feels like i've been working!

Congratulations Laura on the birth of Noah 

Yikes it scares me a little that i am next in line for giving birth (unless Tunde skips the queue lol) someone needs to give me their mobile number so i can keep u all updated in labour.

Im never gona manage a full catch up post so im gona start fresh and hope all Ding Dong's, Baby Ding Dong's and Bump Ding Dong's are well x

So everything in my pregnancy has been fine so far no probs at all (touching wood) i wasn't engaged at all at my 35 week appointment and don't get seen again til 38 weeks but (tmi coming up) this morning i have woke up and have a serious feeling of pressure in my bum what could this be? The baby moving down? 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well congratulations Laura well done x x x


----------



## poppy666

Deffo baby moving down Jenny :thumbup: dont worry baby can engage anytime, after your first baby can take till labour to engage. Korben n Seren didnt till last minute.


----------



## Hopes314

congrats to laura! cant wait to hear the story, hope she finds time to hurry on here lol. anyone know how big noah was? so exciting!

jenny i agree def sounds like baby moving down, good sign!!

milas been having some mucusy green poo, like 7+ times a day for a couple days. tues she starting pooping bright red mucusy blood too. called in n they had me take her for appointment right away. as soon as dr saw mila she became pretty unconcerned bc mila was talking and laughing. she said since baby is so content its prob nothing more than a little tear just barely inside her bum and should repair in couple days otherwise come in n they will send poo to the lab to be tested for viruses, bacteria, etc. she had not much explanation for the diarrhea, green poo, etc and wasnt concerned. said baby poo is so unpredictable n that mila looks great. poo went back to normal and all seems well. how did she get a tear in there though when all her poops are liquidy? thats my only confusion.

in other news.. SIL was in for drs appt yesterday (shes 20 wks preg) found out shes having a boy (already has a 20 month old boy n was hoping for girl as she says this will be her last baby) was another surprise pregnancy n she hasnt seemed too excited from the beginning. dr said shes already dilating n having preterm labor symptoms so has to get weekly progesterone injections. also been bleeding they said placenta is pushing down on something n causing bleeding, she didnt remember what they said placenta was pushing down on lol. heard late last night she had to go into hospital because of preterm labor, havent heard from her since so waiting to find out whats happened. baby only 20 weeks so keep her in your prayers.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey Hopes, I am baffeled as to how she could have torn if she's so loose anyway? Great that she is fine in herself though, might be some infection? That's what I'd expect from a green mucussy poop and if its irritated any tissue in her bowels then it could explain a little blood in her poop. That's Dr Tink's theory anyway ;) :haha: How's her eating going Hopes? I have lots of recipes I use for Lily here, just let me know what sort of foods you want to give her and I'll mail you some ideas x

Yay for the birth of little Noah!!!!!! aww he's so cute :awww: exciting times here in DD land :) x

Jenny, echo Pops, does sound like bubba moving down but don't get hung up on it. Hope its not too uncomfortable for you though, and lovely to hear from you :hugs: x

China, love to you and yours! how are you feeling honey? :hugs: x

Popsy, how's Serenity now? have you got your appointment yet? x

Damita, how's the pregnancy going hun? x

Caz, sorry for af the other day :hugs: you are a true inspiration keeping the faith and being so positive. We are all behind you here honey x

How is everyone else? Loving the scan piccy on FB puppycat!!!! :happydance: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and will be praying hard for your friend hopes, poor woman must be so worried ... x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Oh and forgot to add Hopes, if her poop comes back clear take her back cause food sensitivity can cause that sort of stuff also x


----------



## Hopes314

tink the poop went back to normal no green or diarrhea or blood now. still not sure what was going on. when i took her in on tuesday the dr refused to send her poo in to the lab to be tested unless the symptoms continued through thursday, and they have not. seems silly they wouldnt test it, its not like it costs her any time or money, my insurance would pay for it anyway. and why not be extra careful! because shes not milas mom, thats why lol. so its gone and we still dont know what caused it. i think the blood was more likely irritation also, like you suspected. i think maybe she was just having lots of poops for whatever reason and that irritated things and caused the mucus and then later the blood. and i guess we wont know why she had the diarrhea seeing as shes acting fine. hm.


----------



## Hopes314

aw i dont think im friends with laura on facebook, is that where you guys are seeing pics of the new baby noah :(


----------



## poppy666

Hopes hope Mila ok, no advice sorry Serenitys nappies have always been dark green and runny. Occassional yellow nappy :shrug: praying for your friend :hugs:

Tink her appointment 3rd Feb... hopefully same day as Wade gets out on tag :happydance::happydance:not mentioned it on fb too many nosy buggers wade dont want to know.


----------



## Hopes314

poppy has serenity been better for you


----------



## poppy666

Yes massive difference, but still unsettled during the days till around 8pm, she sleeps a bit more during the day but once awake n had a bottle she's grumpy lol


----------



## skweek35

Big Congrats to Laura - Well done hun!! :happydance: 

Cant wait to see pics and hear the birth story.


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi Everyone:hi: Sorry not posted for an age, been bust organising baby bits. 

Firstly let me start with Huge congrats to Laura:happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Hope everyone is well, I'm off to the midwife in a bit so I'll try and get back on later :thumbup:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

DM...so good to hear from you & glad your doing well:thumbup:

Hey Damita!!:hugs:

Hopes, I will be praying for your SIL as well:hugs:

Poppy, glad Seren is doing better:hugs:

Jenny, looks like your princess is getting ready....Woop!!!

PK & Phoebe, I am thinking about you both & praying for you ladies:hugs::hugs:

asfm, I am doing good. Semester has started, so hopefully it make my last tri fly by.


----------



## babydream

Hey girls, long time no see, i've been lurking most of the time...

Huge congrats to Laura on the birth of little Noah, well done girlie, he's gorgeous xx

Hopes, glad mila's poo went back to normal and praying for your sil xx

Poppy, good news about Wade coming out yaaaay and serenity has been better, great stuff xx

Tink, how is little Lilypie doing hun, gorgeous pics on fb, hope all well xx

Coral, you poor thing you must have missed Keira like hell, glad she's back with you now xx

Damita, all ok with bubba? How's work? x

PC, lovely scan pic i was surprised only one baby lol Look after yourself and bubs, hope Laura was ok at nursery xx

CG, you are catching up nicely, time is flying, hope you and bubba ok and school is going well. At least it's a good distraction compare to me sitting on the couch most of the time lol xx

Jenny, yes you are next, glad to hear all good so far let it just stay that way. I felt pressure down there too when baby was head down and engaged but you know she changed her mind lol xx Daisy's Mummy could easily go before me though lol x

Hope PK is ok haven't seen her lately after she decided to have a break, love and hugs hunni xxx

Phoebe, hope you ok too hun and little Flo is behaving well lol x

Not seen a pic of PJ's Amelia, have i missed that or never put one on??? 

MC, hope all ok hunni and boys are well xx

Asfm...Baby turned breech a few days ago we found out when dr scanned me coz she wasn't sure by touch. I'm going back for another scan on 1st feb if still breech then booking a c-sec cause no way i'm agreeing to a ECV. I'll try to help her turn somehow. She wiggles a lot specially at night, sometimes very uncomfortable. She's a big baby apparently and might not have enough place to turn dr said. We'll see. I promise i'll try to post more from now on, all baby's stuff washed and organized, need a few little bits and pieces but have more time now. Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

quick post 

WE HAVE A HOUSE hopefully getting keys next friday  

So moving in with my parents for a week cos got to be out of our house on Monday


----------



## Damita

how exciting :)

bubba is fine last scan we heard & saw the heart beat waiting for 12 week scan, work is long and tiring :sleep:


----------



## puppycat

Awesome! No more worry about housing :)


----------



## China girl

:happydance:YAY SB!!!!:happydance:


----------



## China girl

Glad to see you back BD!!!...:hugs:

Damita...hear th HB is such a wonderful sound...isnt it:hugs:

Hey Puppy...how you doing...how is Laura liking nursery?


----------



## poppy666

Babydream she got time to move sweetie, seren turned about week 35/36... they will even scan you on your c-section date to make sure :hugs:

SB fantastic news bet your buzzing :happydance:

CG not long behind others now lovely :kiss:


----------



## puppycat

Hey China. Getting there. Morning sickness does just appear to be mornings now thankfully rather than all day :) 11wks tomorrow!


----------



## PJ32

Hi all. Sorry I've not been around. Had my hands pretty full:cloud9:

Congratulations Laura. Hope everything is going well xx

Sorry I've not put up a piccie yet. Will get round to it as soon as OH uploads them. 

Hope everyone is well and baby DD's are all doing well too. Xxxxx


----------



## skweek35

SB- thats fab news!!! Bet you cant wait to move in now!! This next week will fly by!! 
Hope all the moving goes well. 

Damita - so good that your little bean is snuggled up for the long haul!! are those travel bands still doing the trick? 

PC - Boohoo to MS!! But good that its only in the mornings! 

How is everyone else doing? 

I've been ok lately - just a little worried that I am becoming too obsessed with the whole TTC thing at the mo. Its all I ever think about!! How do you keep your minds off TCCing? Even when I am working and the kids are stressing me out - I keep thinking this isn't doing me any good, I need to calm down!! 
Everyone keeps telling me to stop thinking about trying to fall pregnant but I cant!!!

Sorry for the rant - just need a bit of advice please.


----------



## puppycat

Its only now becoming just morning sickness, before now its been pretty severe.

I think we all go through the obsessed phase but you do come out the other side hun. There's really no way to stop it other than waiting it out.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am having a few pimm's tonight hope you all have a nice weekend cant wait see laura s bby pc hope the ms goes soon hun x x x


----------



## coral11680

hi girls,

PC glad your little beanie is well, very cute scan pics x

babyd hope little Bella turns for you, not long to go now xx

Jenny not long for you either, how are you feeling? x

PK still thinking of you hope you are ok xx

skweek, I think we were all obsessed when TTC its really hard when you really want something, try to relax though you will get preggers :hugs: x

SB great news about the house x

Damita glad bubba is well, will you find out the sex? x

china wow time is flying not long now x

Hopes what happened to your friend did they manage to stop labour?

Pheebs hows things honey? x

Tink have to meet this week Tuesday or Wednesday? x

Poppy hows Seren? how big is she now? x

MC hows little Rhys doing? x

sorry if I missed anyone, I'm very happy to have Keira home and shes settled back like she never left :awww: I need to check back on here more often xx


----------



## coral11680

oh and of course 

BIG CONGRATS TO LAURA ON THE BIRTH OF BABY NOAH​


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm i have had ewcm for 2 days now but not jew to ovulate yet and i have just started decaff green tea again could it be that x x x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

Hope all is well with you all....its been awfully quiet:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

thanks for all the well wishes for my SIL. unfortunately the preterm labor is continuing. she is going into the office weekly to get ultrasounds to check the baby, placenta, and the cervix. i went with her today so that i could get the instructions for giving her her weekly progesterone injections, and she got more bad news. shes still having contractions although she cant really feel them, they show up in regular intervals on the monitors still. she is no more dilated than she was last week but her cervix is shorter. it went from 4.3 to 3.4 .. millimeters i think its measured in? or is it centimeters? anyway.. its thinning still so thats bad news. also, she is still having the period cramps that signal impending labor. im giving her the progesterone shots once a week and she is continuing to be monitored but so far it isnt looking great. she just reached 20 weeks today. they talked about a cerclage but cant do that because she has placenta previa and the stitching of the cervix could mean risking her or the baby bleeding to death. during the ultrasound today they think they saw some sort of 'debris' in there with the baby, some type of bacteria that is causing the preterm labor is what they are thinking. they want to do amniocentesis and see if they can catch some of the 'debris' and see what kind of bacteria is causing this to find out how to treat it. if it is worse next week (more dilation or shorter cervix or worse contractions, etc) then they said they will prob have to give her some meds to stop the labor, but the meds have high risks associated with the baby. they said it can close up the babys heart and kill him, but it may be the only option. she cried in the office when they told her she might lose the baby.
she works at a daycare, she is still working because she needs the money really really bad. they want her on bed rest. please keep her and her baby boy in your prayers!


----------



## poppy666

Aww bless her :hugs: even having the Amnio runs a risk, she really needs to be on bed rest n try to get to 24+ weeks, praying for her :hugs::kiss:


----------



## puppycat

I don't even know what to say Hopes. I really, truly hope things slow down and she manages to rest up as much as possible. Surely the day care place would need to know about her health issues - they would probably insist she be on light duties or maybe not even in work? I know this isn't the worry but I just can't bring my head around to the possibility of losing a child at 20 weeks :(


----------



## Hopes314

its a weird situation, its all happening slow enough that she only is being seen once a week, but obviously progressing far too rapidly for being only at 20 weeks. i guess right now theyre hoping that when she comes in next week everything will be the same and they can do a few tests and just consider her "stable" and continue the progesterone injections and limit activity until the baby is born. but i dont think that anyone is expecting that, seeing as everytime she gets checked it seems her body is more and more prepared for birth. they said the progesterone injections only work about 30% of the time but that theres no real risks so she might as well give it a try. scary


----------



## Hopes314

and puppycat i agree she needs to get off her feet and plop herself down on the couch and not move except to go pee! the daycare she works at is horrible. it is a small place and they are always slipping under the radar with doing things they shouldn't be. they have been crappy with her up to now, making remarks when she sits down here and there. when she calls off for a day they ignore her the next day almost like punishment! her boyfriend and her are not doing well either right now. theyre on the verge of splitting and that stress gets to her a lot too. she needs to try to keep the stress down for sure. he never has a care in the world. he does carpentry type work and car washing and is basically out of work right now because of the weather, shes the only income and they have a 2 year old son. i feel horrible for her but theres no way i can help with any of this :(


----------



## China girl

Hopes...that just breaks my heart. Praying for your SIL and the LO:hugs:


----------



## babydream

Omg Hopes that is heartbreaking :( I'm praying for you SIL and bubba to stretch it to at least till 24wk so there'd be a good chance they both would be fine. Terrible, i really feel for her poor thing. 

I had to go onto the monitor again the other day as bubba was naughty but all well. Had a scan, she's still breech and weighing approx 6lb10 right now. Next week will find out if i need a c-sec and if i do when xx


----------



## pk2of8

Hopes, I'll be praying for your SIL as well. Preterm labor can be a scary thing. I had it with all 4 of my pregnancies, starting around 16 weeks. The cervix is measured in cm. I'm surprised they're not giving her something already to inhibit the contractions. I guess the medicine I was given is now considered "old school" and they don't give it often anymore, but still...something to relax the uterine muscle would be good. If it gets much worse, they will hospitalize her... Even if it's just for a few days to slow the labor and then release her. That whole "debris" issue seems strange. Why aren't they giving her antibiotics? And what med to stop the labor would risk the baby? I'm not familiar with that, but I'm sure there's tons of stuff I don't know. Anyway, I really hope they can get it under control or that things get cleared up for her. The amnio can be a risk as well but hopefully they can get whatever is in there. I was in college during my first 3 pregnancies and bed rest was near to impossible although doctor ordered around 20 weeks each time. But, and I know this sounds silly, seriously, when she is at home she needs to not just sit and stay off her feet, but keep her feet elevated. A minimum of level with her uterus and higher would be better. Seriously laying down with feet elevated is best, because you have to get the weight of the uterus and baby off of the cervix so as not to exacerbate it more. And she needs to keep well hydrated. Any amount of dehydration (even if she doesn't think or feel like she is) will trigger contractions. Well, I hope she and the baby will be alright. :hugs:

Well, hi girls :hi: nothing really to say here. I've just been lurking and probably will continue to do so for a while. Dh is more committed to ttc now than he ever has been, and that's good. We're pretty much just praying for a miracle right now. Otherwise, it's going to take a while to save up the cash again. I'd like to cycle again for the ivf in June, but I don't know if we'll be ready financially. It's just very discouraging so I try not to think about it too much. I'm going to get my cd3 labs redone on my next cycle. We'll see what that shows. I miss you all though and I hope everybody is doing well. I love seeing all the pictures on fb and whenever they're posted here. :kiss:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your weekend is a chilled one afm think i am ovulating wooopp hers a pic but think it will be darker tomorrow hopes praying for your SIL x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120128-00063.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## skweek35

PK - Praying that you concieve naturally and can use that money on baby bits and bobs. 

Hopes - Praying that your SIL's contractions stop and she is able to carry to full term without any more problems. Also praying her colleagues start understanding her and her situation and stop being so bitchy!! 

Well Caz - get BDing!!! 

BD - Boohoo to baby being breech. 

Feels like AF is about to arrive. Been really crampy today with a bit of pale brown spotting this morning. Cramps are getting a little stronger tonight. 

Hope all other DD's are well!!


----------



## Damita

Caz get :sex: :sex:


----------



## Damita

coral11680 said:


> Damita glad bubba is well, will you find out the sex? x

Nope it's a surprise :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm hers my opks when do you think i ovulated ff said it was cd14 but cd15 look like it to me we never bd on cd15 but we did on cd16 and we are tonight do you think it will be enuf x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120130-00067.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## skweek35

Oh I really dont know. my first thoughts was CD17, but then again that is just going on the OPK's. 
Which CD's did you BD before the OPK's? 
I have read it is better to BD before pos OPK's.


----------



## Hopes314

caz its hard to say because once you get an opk that is technically "positive" you are supposed to assume you have ov'd sometime in the next 32 hours or something i think? it depends on the brand of opks some are more sensitive than others. thats why they say to stop after your first positive. the positive indicates the LH surge which typically is a sign that ov is imminent. so after the first positive, the other opks are usually irrelevant. so if one is 'darker' than the next, but they are both positive, go by the first opk and assume ov occurred within 32 hours of your first positive opk. i think this is only reliable if you opk at the same time every day and dont miss any days and try to keep your liquid intake about the same (so its not like you diluted a sample one day and made it seem like there was less LH in your urine). also pay attention to other signs like cm and cervical position to help pinpoint exactly when you ov'd. but i know you already know all this!!

hope you caught that eggy! how long have you been ttc caz? you are always so positive and unphased by all of it it seems!


----------



## poppy666

Hopes your right Caz always sounds so positive and chirpy every month even if af arrives, you so deserve this sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

^^^...I second that!!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!
Hows everyone?
Im so sad right now as one of the girls on my fb who i went to school with was pregnant with a wee girl too, she was 4 weeks ahead of me. On saturday at 41 weeks pregnant she went into labour and gave birth but the little baby grew wings yesterday at 2 days old. I just cannot stop thinking about it because she had a 'normal' pregnancy and the little girl was so beautiful :-( I don't know what the reason for her decline was but she had to be ventilated at birth and never recovered. I feel so anxious now about giving birth and cannot stop thinking about how my friend and her whole family feel. I just want to have my baby here now in my arms healthy and happy. Sorry for such a depressing story but it has really got to me because we've been in so much contact throughout our pregnancy with being due so close together and both expecting girls, i just needed to get it out x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm think i am 3 or 4 dpo woopp we didn't :sex: last night think i will be covered x x x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh Jenny my heart goes out to your friend must be the worst pain ever :hugs::hugs: sadly there is a lot of Angel mummies on herethat have suffered the sameafter birth :cry: You just have to try stay positive sweetie :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Jenny,
My heart goes out to your friend. I don't even know what to say. But I will pray be praying for her and her OH. Sending big:hugs:to you both.


----------



## puppycat

Oh my ggoodness. Your poor friend. I am heartbroken for her. How on earth do people get over something so tragic? :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

aw jenn :cry: my heart goes out to them xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks for all you kind words and well wishes guys *hugs*
Im like you PC i just can't even imagine how she and her partner will start coming to terms with the whole thing but im sure with support they will come out the other side eventually. 

Meantime im trying to stay positive about my pregnancy but i just feel super anxious now and want the little lady here safe n sound  On a positive note im all ready for her arrival and just enjoying resting up on maternity leave before the big day.

PK hope you will be able to move forward with ivf in June, i will pray for it to happen for you!

Caz like the other girls said you amaze me with your positive attitude towards ttc  hope this cycle is it for you x

SKweek, Regalpeas, Lupine (hope your keeping well) and Sleepingbubs (woohoo for the new house) babydust for you all on your current cycles also x

Hopes i will also pray for your sister-in-law's son, i can't imagine the worry all your family must feel x 

CG 29 weeks tomorrow, for real? Where did all that time go? Hope your keeping well hun 

And Damita 11 weeks already. . . yay! How you feeling?

PC hows you morning sickness now? Passed that magical 12 weeks mark i see  but unfortunately my sickness didn't ease til week 15.

Poppy hows the gorgeous Serenity, she chilling out a bit now? And Korben?

Coral bet your glad to have your bubba back  she's adorable!

Tink hows Lily and her health, she looks the picture of health on your fb pics still so dinky and cute x

Laura, Noah is absolutely beautiful i hope you and your wee family are enjoying getting to know each other x

Phoebe and MC not seen you guys around but hope you are both well too as well as your gorgeous babies 

BabyD well not long to go now, thank goodness eh im done worrying about these little ladies and want to see them out now lol looking forward to seeing if you little lady is going to turn or not, would you prefer a section? 

My mind is totally blank now lol if i have forgotten anyone then i am sooo sorry you all know i <3 u 
x x x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Jen. Had a MS wobble this morning but it has dies down thankfully. Haven't been sick for 4days WOOHOO!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hope you are over the worst of it now PC, all gona be worth it in the end  x x


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Jenn - will defo keep your friend in my thoughts and prayers. I think that must be one of the worst things that can happen to new parents - to carry to full term with no problems then to loose the little one! 

PC - hope that MS stays away for good now!! 

My braincells are scrambled now - just read back and oops I cant remember much - I'm really tired!! Sorry if I have left you out! 
Hope all other DD's are well!!


----------



## coral11680

oh what sad news to see :( Jenny I can't imagine the pain your friend is going through so terrible:cry: I can imagine why you would be so anxious, don't worry though your princess will be here soon enough safe and sound :hugs:

Hopes praying for your sil also, hope the baby stays put til at least full term.

PC glad the ms is easing off!:happydance:

BD wow not long now can't wait to see your bubba Bella:happydance:

Hi PK thinking of you sweetie glad u are still around :hug:

hey china, caz, skweek, poppy, damita, laura, mc, I know I'm missing people so sorry :hug: xxxxxxx

Keira is getting quite a character now, she sits alone and is scooting on her bum a bit. she chats and squeals all day and usually a happy girl. She is getting a little clingy and I am finding it harder to get anything done! xxx


----------



## poppy666

I know ive seen piccy with Lilyanne awwww cuties :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls jenn not long now hun woopp pc glad ms is going x x x


----------



## laurah8279

Hi girls.
Sorry i haven't been on for ages, i never realised just how hard it was going to be. I can't upload pics on my phone on here so all i could do was put a pic of Noah as my avatar until i get chance to go on the computer. 
The labour lasted 4 hours...longest 4 hours of my lfe! It was that quick i had to do it all on gas and air only. My placenta wouldn't come out so had to go into surgery for manual placenta removal. They left me for 4 hours before taking me down to surgery. I didnt get xhance to get breastfeeding established as they were checking my obs every half hour and kept trying to pull it out. I had a spinal anaesthetic, 3 times strongr than an epidural. I was numb from the ribs down from 9:30pm so couldn't feed him myslef. I was expressing colostrum for him to feed to him through a syringe every 2 hours but obviously couldn't get up to feed him myself so was havig to buzz for a midwife to feed him until it wore off which was around 4am.
I struggled with breastfeeding for the first week but stuck at it and still am. I am struggling with the lack of sleep, and looking after him (knowing why he is crying). He won't let me put him down to sleep during the night so i am sat up with him all night in the spare room so we dont wake rob up. Then the next day i am trying to feed him and myslef and trying to catch up with sleep. He has bad wind at the mi so have been giving him infacol which is helping but its just constant, i xan't put him down without screaming and i just dont know how i am going to carry on. I just dont think i can do it on my own but what other choice do i have?


----------



## poppy666

Awww Laura i feel for you,first month is horrible lack of sleep.... if he's no good on infacol try dentinox and if you get desperate like i did with the cry put the hoover on.. serenity stopped straight away n went to sleep. I got this from youtube n it still works :haha: cal it white noise. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJGvq0kuV1g&feature=relmfu


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!

Aww Laura im sure your doing a great job and what your going through is normal but that won't make it any easier just now :-( keep with it and things will get better im sure of it hun xx

Well im 38 weeks today. . . yay! Midwife not sure now if what she always thought was the baby's bum is infact her head and she is breech so i have a scan on Monday at 3pm to check and if so they said they might want to try turn her. . . think i would refuse that tho as i've read some pretty horrific stuff and after 37 weeks the chances of it working are silm im told. So i'll opt for a section if she is breech but even the thought of that scares me lol However she wishes to come i just want to see my baby  excited.com!

Hope everyone is well

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls laura he beautiful hun well done you sound like your doing everything right hun hang in there 38weeks jenn woopp x x x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

I hope you all are well:hugs:

Puppy & Damita you ladies are or about to be in the second tri..woop!!:happydance::happydance: So Awesome!!

Laura, being a first time mom can be overwhelming, but I know you can do this and your going to be a GREAT mom!! We make mistakes along the way, but that's how we learn. :hugs:

Jenny...my girl is breech as well..since 24 weeks. Everyone keeps telling me she has plenty of time to turn...I pray that she does cause I really don't want a c-sec:nope:

Poppy,Coral,Tink,BabyD,SD,Hopes,Caz,Pk,Phoebe and all the DD's:kiss::hugs:

Update on me: Camryn is growing and getting big:haha: At my 28 week appointment I had another growth scan and Camryn's head was at the top of my tummy her bum was at the bottom and her long legs were over her head:haha: The U/S tech told us she weighed almost 3lbs already( 2lbs & 15ozs) I failed my Glucose test and had to take my 3 hour test this past Friday..that was hell!!! I was not able to eat for almost 14 hours:growlmad:
I now go to the Dr. every two weeks...man this pregnancy has flown by...and it needs to keep on flying by cause I need this kid to be fully done and OUT!!:haha:


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey CG! sounds like she is growing just fine :thumbup:

I know it's crazy - got my 12 week scan tomorrow eeek!


----------



## China girl

Damita said:


> :wave: hey CG! sounds like she is growing just fine :thumbup:
> 
> I know it's crazy - got my 12 week scan tomorrow eeek!

So excited!!!:happydance:post pics please:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls cg she will be her soon hun dam scan tomorrow woopp x x x


----------



## Jenny Penn

Damita yay for scan tomorrow, remember to post pics a.s.a.p  I have mine tomorrow too but at 38+3 im guessing she'll be to big for decent pics lol x


----------



## China girl

Hey Jenn...do you know how much she weighs....just curious


----------



## babydream

Awww Laura, it must be hard on your own hunni, but you're doing very well and hope he'll be better soon. I'm so lucky i'll have my mum here for a few weeks. xx

These girls are being naughty...breech all three Jenny, CG and mine! They offered to turn her Jenny but i said no after i read the leaflet and done some research. I rather have a c-sec although i'm scared of it too. Tbh, i'm not sure she'll stay in until 21st when it's booked. She's trying to escape constatnly through the sunroof lol Poking her head out i can even see and feel her back sometimes and belly is moving around visibly lol My bump is very low and painful at the bottom, i wouldn't mind having her earlier. I'm having my pre op on 16th. 

Hope everyone is ok, good luck Caz, hope you caught that egg, when are you testing??? 

Damita post some pic tomorrow after scan please. x

PC, hope MS is gone now and feeling better. x

Poppy, is Wade out yet???? How is everything??? x

Love to everyone else, hope all ok xxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Haven't been sick for over a week which is awesome. Yesterday was my first day of eating like a horse, honestly i ate so much! Omm nom nom


----------



## Damita

Yay PC!

I will post one - gotta go to work as soon as I am finished up :)


----------



## Jenny Penn

CG i have no idea how much she weighs but i will ask at the scan today, i've not had a scan since i was 20 weeks so be nice to see her again  My midwife has always thought she was small beacause she couldn't ever feel definative parts of her but now im told she could be big and i just have lots of fluid??? Guess we shall see today!

BabyD im like u im just soooo ready for her to be here now im really not fussed how she wants to come out lol I can't let them try turn her if she is breech as im too scared x x


----------



## caz & bob

babydream said:


> Awww Laura, it must be hard on your own hunni, but you're doing very well and hope he'll be better soon. I'm so lucky i'll have my mum here for a few weeks. xx
> 
> These girls are being naughty...breech all three Jenny, CG and mine! They offered to turn her Jenny but i said no after i read the leaflet and done some research. I rather have a c-sec although i'm scared of it too. Tbh, i'm not sure she'll stay in until 21st when it's booked. She's trying to escape constatnly through the sunroof lol Poking her head out i can even see and feel her back sometimes and belly is moving around visibly lol My bump is very low and painful at the bottom, i wouldn't mind having her earlier. I'm having my pre op on 16th.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok, good luck Caz, hope you caught that egg, when are you testing???
> 
> Damita post some pic tomorrow after scan please. x
> 
> PC, hope MS is gone now and feeling better. x
> 
> Poppy, is Wade out yet???? How is everything??? x
> 
> Love to everyone else, hope all ok xxxxxxx

probably be weekend hun will let you all no x x x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

Jenny & BabyD, my Dr talked to me about it last time, and said he could try and turn her from the outside but it would be painful or c-sec. I was very disappointed. My husband told me I can't control how Camryn was going to make her appreance:nope: So, if the little booger has to come by a c-sec he wants to take her at 37-38 weeks. But we shall see.

Jenny I hope miss Rebecca has turned for you..FX'd:hugs:

BabyD:hugs: to you as well, from what your describing, miss Bella might just be getting ready to make her grand entrance into this world!!

PC, finally is eating....YAY!!!!:happydance: Isn't that a wonderful feeling

FX'd for you Caz:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Lol China, eating is lush! I could do it all the time now!

Sushi today - eep! It's only been 4 months since I have been for sushi! So excited!!!


----------



## coral11680

hi ladies :hi:

Laura big :hug: having a newborn is very hard especially the first time around. Have you tried swaddling him? I used to swaddle Keira and she loved it. Are you still BF'ing only or are your formula feeding too? I found that infacol and dentinox didn't help Keira's wind but every baby is different. keep your chin up, sounds like you are trying very hard. x

Damita are you finding the sex out later on? try and get a nub pic at the 12 week scan!:happydance:

Babyd not long now, if you do ahve the csection make sure u buy some big granny knickers for post surgery so you can pull them over your incision and take the pain meds regularly. Don't wait for the pain to kick in or the nurse to ask you!:haha: so exciting x

Jenny wow you could go anytime now, good luck can't wait to see pics :)

China, I think Camryn could still turn, fingers crossed!
how everyone else! :hi: I'm off to get Keira weighed for the first time since November. I weigh her on the scales with me though, shes roughly 20lbs now!:haha:


----------



## Damita

Hey just left the hospital was there for ages - baby wriggled too much to do the screening test at first so had to go back later - baby looks fine and healthy :)

Will post a pic when I get home gotta have a blood test.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!

So had my scan and this little girl is head down, woohoo!
Couldn't get a gd pic of her as she's squashed in there now lol sonographer wouldn't guess her weight for me either, booo!
So just need to wait on her making her apperance now 

Damita glad your scan went well, looking forward to seeing pic x x x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey ladies, 
Just a quick update. Have been a bit up and down since the last time i posted and was admitted to hospital again for a week a few weeks ago. I have been stable for a while now (psychosis wise) and have just been having erratic moods but nothing too bad. I am quite proud of how far i have come and me and my DH have decided to start TTC properly again this month :) as for the past few months we have only been trying half-heartedly. I am going to ask the FS next time i see her if any of the medication i am taking will have an effect on my fertility or if they could cause problems if i was to get pregnant. I had an appt scheduled for this month but they still hadn't sent my scan date through so i cancelled and they are going to send out a new date as soon as the scan is booked. 
Dexter has been walking for about a month now and he is cheeky as ever he now says dada, mumma, ta and nanna and has 9 teeth its his 1st birthday in 3 days i don't know where the time has gone! His mum has just missed her period so is waiting on blood test results and she is having an ultrasound tomorrow to see if she is pregnant (she had an ectopic before dexter) so i could be an auntie again :) 
Everyone around me seems to be pregnant now (seriously a girl who is my age is on her 3rd baby in 2 years) and i'm hoping that my body might want to go along with the rest of the pregnancies :haha: wishful thinking ;)
I hope you are all doing well and i will try to pop on more regularly :kiss: :hugs:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

:hugs: aw lupin, glad to hear your moods are better - TTC is a tough old business.

No we aren't finding the sex out but we did have a sneaky bum shot during the scan didn't see a willy.. so thinking :pink:


:cloud9:


----------



## Damita

:hugs: aw lupin, glad to hear your moods are better - TTC is a tough old business.

No we aren't finding the sex out but we did have a sneaky bum shot during the scan didn't see a willy.. so thinking :pink:


:cloud9:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Jenny - good to hear that baby is head down!! 

SO glad you are well Lupin! :hug: FXed you also get your BFP soon 

Damita - that scan pic is sooo cute. glad it went well. 

Hope all DD's are well.


----------



## China girl

puppycat said:


> Lol China, eating is lush! I could do it all the time now!
> 
> Sushi today - eep! It's only been 4 months since I have been for sushi! So excited!!!

We can eat Sushi???....And all this time I have been avoiding it....DAMN IT!!!:haha:


----------



## China girl

Jenny Penn said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> So had my scan and this little girl is head down, woohoo!
> Couldn't get a gd pic of her as she's squashed in there now lol sonographer wouldn't guess her weight for me either, booo!
> So just need to wait on her making her apperance now
> 
> Damita glad your scan went well, looking forward to seeing pic x x x

YAY!!!!...AWESOME news Jenny!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls jenn yayyyy whoopp not long pc sushi never tried it x x


----------



## puppycat

China girl said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Lol China, eating is lush! I could do it all the time now!
> 
> Sushi today - eep! It's only been 4 months since I have been for sushi! So excited!!!
> 
> We can eat Sushi???....And all this time I have been avoiding it....DAMN IT!!!:haha:Click to expand...

Yeh we can eat it providing any raw fish you eat has been frozen first. We go to Yo sushi so we know they do it all properly but if in doubt ask your local sushi place. Any you buy in a supermarket will have been frozen and any smoked salmon or pickled etc is safe because those processes kill bacteria too.

Go eat fish! Lol


----------



## skweek35

So glad to hear I will be able to eat sushi when preggers!!! I love sushi.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: has got me 27day cycle never get them my cycles are between 28 to 32 weird x x x


----------



## caz & bob

a few vodkas tonight x x


----------



## poppy666

caz :hugs: enjoy your voddy sweetie xx


----------



## skweek35

:hug: Caz!!! Oh please have a vodka for me!! 

:happydance: Guess who doesn't have to teach for a whole week!!! :happydance: 
I so need this break!!! 
But unfortunately for me this time round I'm back in the classroom the day before my birthday!! Boohoo


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

Sorry the witch got you Caz:hugs:...drink another Vodka for me please...I would kill for a drink!!!!:haha:

Poppy how are you doing?? Love that pic of Dave and Seren...so cute!!

Lupine, :hugs:to you hunny. I am so sorry your going through a rough time, but I am gald your not giving up:hugs:praying hard for you girl!!

Puppy...I love fried sushi...Delish!!! but hubbs won't let me eat ANY sushi. So after this little intruder is out..mama is getting her some damn sushi!!:haha:

:hi:Skweek,Coral,Tink,Damita,Phoebe,Hopes,SB,BabyD,PK,Regal,MC and all the DD's hope you all are well:hugs: and miss you guys:kiss:


----------



## Damita

:wave: it's pretty quiet on this thread lately, hows everyone?

Yay Jenny :happydance:

Sorry witch got you Caz :hugs: and yay sk for the break!!


----------



## skweek35

Yup yay yay for the break!! Just enjoying a quiet day in before dinner with both sets of parentals. We thought it might be nice for my parents and his parents to meet before the day of the wedding. :haha: So might as well get it over and done with. :haha: 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## puppycat

Yeh, been quiet in here. I haven't been well the past few days so been avoiding. MS kicked my ass again and got a cold too. Hope all ok. Sorry AF got you Caz x


----------



## China girl

happy valentine's day!!!!!:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Happy Valentines Day to all. 

I got a lovely surprise this morning!! :D on my OPK!!! I sure will be taking full advantage of V'day !!!


----------



## China girl

skweek35 said:


> Happy Valentines Day to all.
> 
> I got a lovely surprise this morning!! :D on my OPK!!! I sure will be taking full advantage of V'day !!!

You go girl!!!!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Damita

:sex: :sex:

We don't do V day as I prefer more personal romantic days, we will be celebrating our engagement anniversary on the 16th Feb :cloud9: But happy V day to you girls :)


----------



## China girl

Damita said:


> :sex: :sex:
> 
> We don't do V day as I prefer more personal romantic days, we will be celebrating our engagement anniversary on the 16th Feb :cloud9: But happy V day to you girls :)

Awww....how sweet & romantic!!!:hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Wow it's my due date  Where did that 40 weeks go!?

Now get a wriggle on little girl lol 

Hope everyone is ok, it's so quiet on here these days.

<3 for you all and babies too 
x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you all had a nice v-day we had a nice meal jenn no sign yet hun x x


----------



## skweek35

Woohoo Jenn!!! Due Date!!! Lets hope your little girl moves quickly and we get to see piccies of her soon!!! I think Tuesday would be a lovely day to have your little one!! (hehe its my 36th :cake: on Tuesday!!!)


----------



## poppy666

Jen hope your little princess dont keep you waiting long now :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks everyone, still no sign of this little mischief maker :-( been bouncing on my ball but to be honest i don't think any of these tales work!
x x x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sad to see the Ding Dong thread so quite these days, I used to be here so much :( I guess I just keep up with you all on facebook and forget to come here. Plus I know that not many people are posting on here anymore ...

Come back DD's, I'm missing the 'Good Old Days' x


----------



## puppycat

Awww Tink,it is quiet isn't it!
Good luck Jenny, can't wait for more DD babies in here! :D


----------



## poppy666

Very true Tink :hugs: will try to get on more :kiss:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

WOO HOO Jenny!!!!....come on baby girl...its time to make an apprearance:happydance::happydance:

I hope you ladies are doing well:hugs: It has been quiet, I miss you guys:cry: I miss our talks & stuff:cry:

As for me, I have been painting my boys rooms and trying to get them situated then next weekend we will do Cammy's room...whew...who knew painting was hard work:haha:

:kiss::hugs:ladies
China


----------



## Daisys_mummy

:hi:Everyone, 

I know I've not been on here for an age but just had to tell you guys 

My waters broke lastnight :happydance: Just waiting for the onset of labour now!!!!!

Hubby has banned me from posting any news on facebook Blah!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Yay! Get moving about chick! Lol


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Bouncing on my birthing ball as we speak :laugh2:


----------



## Damita

Good luck :)


----------



## poppy666

DM Thought something was happening with your status last night, woohoooo lets hope you start on your own now, good luck :happydance::happydance:


----------



## China girl

Awesome news DM....Good Luck!!!


SO excited....our first February baby is ON THE WAY!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Damita

:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yay!!!!! a little buzz here on the DD thread, I DO still love you guys :hugs: x

DM, very exciting honey!!!!!!! your on your wasy :happydance:

ASFM I'm currently feeling like I'm gonna throw up! so flying visit - sick bug in the house. Be back very soon x


----------



## poppy666

Get well soon Tink,its going around :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Feel better Tink :hugs:

I am suffering from a cold and work has eaten all my time.. :cry:


----------



## puppycat

Been sick too but this is MS not a bug. :(


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Get well soon DD's, I've just exploded ... :rofl: oh my, I feel awful :(

Puppycat, this reminds me of the dark days of morning sickness, I thought of you ... its so so hard with a little one to look after when you feel like this and mine is only temporarily here :hugs: x

Damita, so good to see your cooking that bubba bean so well, how are you honey? x

Poppy, fill me in on how your doing x

China, so miss our chats here too and looking forward to catching up properly now I'm remebering to come on here - I have a new mission 'resurrect the DD thread' lol calling all Ding Dongs, get your asses back here pronto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha: x

Love you all, now off to be sick some more


----------



## poppy666

ewwwwwwwwww not a nice bug huh :hugs:

Nothing much my end still got a fuzzy daughter lol she was put on Nutramigem but she wont drink it, 1oz here and there then sick, so had to put her back on the Comfort :shrug: she chesty atm so dont know if to get her anything.

CG, PC, Damita hows your pregnancy going?


----------



## skweek35

I keep saying girls Tuesday is a brilliant day to have your babies!! 
Just 2 more days if you can hang on! hehe 
Hope to see more pics of baby DD's really soon!! 

I have also noticed this place has been really quiet lately. Hurry on back DD's 

I saw my FS on Friday. She says that all tests came back. HSG says tubes are clear - YAY. CD3 bloods are within normal range. Didnt get the number from her. 
So next step is to wait another 7 months - if I'm not preggers by then, then she will refer me for ICSI(?), IUI or IVF. 
She also said that if I do fall preggers in this time I need to contact her and she will book me in for an early pregnancy scan!! YAY YAY!!! I would love that 

:hugs: for all who are not well. Hope you all get better soon!! :flower:


----------



## puppycat

Pregnancy is ticking by quite quickly just wish the sickness would sod off. It's really putting a downer on the whole experience


----------



## poppy666

Have you tried nux vomica 3c? get them from holland n barretts helped me xx


----------



## puppycat

Yeh i had those, finished them all up but they didnt do anything. Been on meds from the dr for about 10weeks too but nothing helps. Tried every kind of trick but if i'm going to be sick then there's nothing that'll stop it. I just have to eat whatever i wouldn't mind second time round.


----------



## poppy666

Hope it pisses off soon cos its horrible especially when you have a toddler too :hugs:


----------



## Damita

skweek35 said:


> I keep saying girls Tuesday is a brilliant day to have your babies!!
> Just 2 more days if you can hang on! hehe
> Hope to see more pics of baby DD's really soon!!
> 
> I have also noticed this place has been really quiet lately. Hurry on back DD's
> 
> I saw my FS on Friday. She says that all tests came back. HSG says tubes are clear - YAY. CD3 bloods are within normal range. Didnt get the number from her.
> So next step is to wait another 7 months - if I'm not preggers by then, then she will refer me for ICSI(?), IUI or IVF.
> She also said that if I do fall preggers in this time I need to contact her and she will book me in for an early pregnancy scan!! YAY YAY!!! I would love that
> 
> :hugs: for all who are not well. Hope you all get better soon!! :flower:

Yay clear tubes!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Damita

Good good pregnancy is going well - got to listen to heartbeat yesterday, can find it really easy now :) MS left me about a week and a bit ago but then this cold came (DH has the same) and now diarrhoea from it.. feel like death, but off to work I go..


----------



## babydream

Ooh some life on here yaaaay! Hello! 

DM how exciting!! What's happening??? Have you had your lo?? Eeeeek :)

Jenny hope your little girl won't be long. Looks like we going backwards...DM's due date was a day after me and looks like she's ready a day before me lol hope you don't have to wait long xx

Skweek! I'm having my baby on your birthday!!! Lol

I'm absolutely shitting myself I'm so scared of tomorrow's c-section but I'm also very excited! And dh decided he wants to be there despite his fears and anxiety. I'll get him a snickers bar before hand to get some nuts! Pmsl, like he's the one having this baby! :S

Anyway, hope everyone ok and ms and bug and all will piss off for you soon. Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

OMG BD is it tomorrow? aww bet your scared :hugs: never had a c-section, but rest as much as you can :kiss:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

Any news on DM & Jenny???

BabyD....congrats...YAY!!!!....is Bella still breeched...I can't remember??

Hey Poppy...how are you and those precious litte babies??

Tink get well soon:hugs:

Damita glad the MS is gone...sorry about the cold though:hugs:

Puppy....giving you big :hugs: that MS is Biotch!!! 

Skweek...you got clear tubes:thumbup::happydance:

Well....I had to leave work early last Friday becasue I felt like my tummy was burning then it starting hurting really bad. Left went home and layed down for a couple of hours and it went away. Scared the shit out me!!! I think it was those crucnh berries(cereal) :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls any bbys on there way yet jenn & dm well afm ordered a fertility bracelet see if that brings us luck x x x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

I'm back Pmsl! After a very slow start our gorgeous boy couldn't wait to arrive!!!

Born today @ 14:15 weighing a tiny 6lb1oz, had just 4 hours of contractions and about 5/mins of pushing! So chuffed with myself done the whole thing with no pain relief apart from about 20 luggs of gas n air right at the end 

No name yet though :-(


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: wow! That's amazing!

Go you! Xxx


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, well seems like I survived the first day back at work better than I expected. 

Babydream - best day ever!!! GL for tomorrow. hurry back to show us piccies!!! WIll be waiting for further news. 

DM - Congrats on the little boy!!! Yup he is little one but bet he is the cutest ever!!! 

Damita - glad to hear MS has finally left you!! BOohoo about the cold! 

PC - Hope your MS leaves soon! 

Tink hope you are feeling better now. 

Hope all other DD's are well


----------



## sleeping bubs

OMG DM Congratulations 

Hey sorry haven't been on here for a while been hanging out in the natural parenting section. tbn I haven't really been thinking about TTC but this month I really want it to happen its been so so long now :-(


----------



## poppy666

Fantastic news DM a little boy 'one of each' bet Daisy is over the moon with her little brother :awww: Congratulations sweetie and well done.... pics please :haha: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## China girl

congrats dm!!!!​Can't wait to see pics:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Aww DM ive just seen him he's gorgeous well done :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Congratulations DM 

Good luck BabyD!!!

Im not happy that you both skipped the line tho lol Im still here hanging on, not even a sign of labour starting. . . just as well i love my DD's 

Hope everyone else is well, im away to bounce on my ball again and carry on my pity party lol x x x


----------



## poppy666

Jenny SEX :haha: not the thing you wanna think about right now, but may get something moving :winkwink: ask midwife for a sweep.


----------



## Damita

Yay DM!!!!!!!!


----------



## China girl

Aww...Poppy....love the Avitar:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Congratz Babydream she's a cutie :happydance::happydance:

Now gotta wait for our other DDsssssssssssssss :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Congrats Daisysmummy and Babydream!! Both your babies are adorable! :cloud9: So exciting :happydance: 
AFM: CD 29 and awaiting AF she keeps messing me around though so not sure when to expect her, pretty sure i haven't done it this month but im sure our time will come when its ready :) lots of pma for me :) 


xxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

Hello my sweet ding dongs :hi: I feel bad that I haven't been on...I'm still around and still keep up with reading what's going on with everybody :hugs:

Dm and babyd, I am so thrilled for you both...the new baby ding dongs are BEAUTIFUL!!! :cloud9:

Sk, I hope you get your bfp before the 7 months, but I wanted to tell you that ICSI is a part of ivf. You can have ivf w/o icsi, but not the other way around. Really, as long as your df's spermies are good, there's no reason you should need icsi. That's when they take the sperm and inject it directly into the egg, typically b/c of extremely low count or other sperm problems (like in my/dh's case) or possibly if eggs are very old and won't allow for fertilization, but since your bloodwork has all come back good, you really shouldn't need it at this point. :hugs:

Jenn, ihope that little princess gets moving along for you very very soon sweetie :hugs:

China, damita, and puppy, I hope you all feel better and continue to have a h&h pg. :kiss:

Tink, I have missed you sweetie and I love seeing how little Lilyanne has grown on fb! :hugs::kiss:

Poppy, I've missed you too hun...I'm so sorry you've had such a difficult time with seren... Maybe it means she'll be an angel as a teenager though! Wouldn't that be nice!! Lol :winkwink:

Caz, sleeping, lupes...I'm still holding out hope and praying for all of us to get our bfp's :hugs:

Hopes, coral, phoebes, and mc....miss you all bunches and sending lots of hugs :hugs:

As for me and dh, not really anything to report ttc wise. We're still trying "naturally" while we're waiting for ivf again. I'm very up and down emotionally with feeling ok with it all and patient and being very down and depressed. We're still trying to save money,but it really just feels like an insurmountable figure to reach atm. Especially with the many other expenses that keep coming up. I had my cd3 bloods redone, and ive been told they were "fine" but I haven't seen them yet. Dh has been completely on board with ttc and now hes getting depressed that we aren't pregnant. He feels really down that he "can't" do it. Our bd'ing has been pretty good...last cycle it was fantastic for timing and still no bfp. It's discouraging. It's hard tho b/c dh is basically working 3 jobs right now...6 days/wk, every wk and he's exhausted. On Saturday, dh was talking about selling some land he owns in another state to pay for the ivf again. I don't want him to do that, but I don't know what else we can do. We've already used all of dh's retirement funds for it. It's just too depressing when I think about it too much, so I'm just trying to focus more on continuing to move along with life. 

Dd1 got her braces last month. They look great and I know she's so happy to finally have them. We were supposed to get dd2's braces a couple of wks ago, but we had to put it off til may b/c of finances. :( we'll get it though. I'm stressed About our taxes. I'm worried we're going to take a major hit b/c we cashed out dh's retirement. We did pay taxes on that, but the government hits you hard when you withdraw early, so I don't know. 

Otherwise, our church is planning a mission trip to wales in July. They went last year too, but this year they're adding a choir/music ministry and I'd LOVE to go. But, of course, it's super expensive and I don't know if we'll be able to raise the funds. (on top of ivf, braces, etc). I'm hoping...we'll see. The cost of the trip really isn't bad, but the cost of airfare is outrageous (about $1400/ticket) and that's what might stop us from being able to do it. So if any of you ladies know of a cheaper way to fly, let me know, please! If we can work it out, I'm going to see if dh and I can either go early or we will stay after the mission trip is over and do some sightseeing and maybe even get a chance to meet some of my lovely ding dings in person!!! That's something else I'd love to do! :hugs: 

Well I'm going to run for now. Of course, there's lots going on with the kids and such, but I know this is super long already. I love you all and miss you bunches!! :kiss:


----------



## puppycat

Hey PK if you do come to Wales we HAVE to meet up! Where do you go?


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs: pk :hugs;

Lupine :dust: :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl just waiting to ovulate dm congrats hun well done little boy awww pk shore we will soon be bump buddies fx not to long now xx


----------



## phoebe

Hello Darling DD's!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:
Sorry for the lack of contact of late. things have been soooooooooooo hectic. i have been lurking about from time to time, but usually not having mucg time to either post or when i have had time. I have been really quite wobbly. So anyways without much further ado, i want to apologise from the bottom of my heart for the very vile and upsetting post i did some time back. My language was atrocious and the wording was not much better either. So sorry again my lovelies. I was at a very low ebb at that time (what really Lulu!!!:rofl::rofl:). But i do want to thank you all for the lovely posts and encouraging words of support. I am feeling better for the most part. Like the saying......... i used to be a werewolf, but i am alright noooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!:haha::dohh::wacko::haha:. And to be frankly honest i was afraid to come back too, as i was pretty awful. A Big thankyou to Dr Tink and Ma Cabs for getting in touch on FB and texting. And again a HUGE thankyou to u all for just being the BEST!!!! xxxxx So anyways i do hope all is well with u, families, bubbas and that life in general is treating u all in the best way possible.......... So without further ado i shall head off and play with my emoticons for the arrival of our new latest DD bubbas. But as Dr Tink has said, i really think we should give this thread a rejouvination, as we have all shared far too much as friends to let this go. I love u all muchly and i will do my very upmost in staying with u crazy kids............... Well thats if u will take me back xxxxxxx:blush::blush::blush::blush::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::haha::haha:LOVE U DING DONGS XXXXXX[/CENTER]
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::hug::hug::hug::hug::serenade::serenade::serenade::serenade::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk:


----------



## phoebe

BabyD aka Aunty T now also known as Mummy T xxxxxxx
CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR BEAUTIFUL PRINCESS!!!!!!!!I AM SO VERY PLEASED FOR U AND HUBBY. AND I WISH YOU ALL THE VERY BEST AND ALL MY LOVE XXXXXXXXXXX
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
:crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::drunk::drunk::drunk::loopy::loopy::loopy::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::bunny::bunny::bunny::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::drool::drool::drool::drool::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::hug::hug::hug::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::friends:


----------



## phoebe

Daisysmummy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR BEAUTIFUL BONNY WEE LAD!!!!!!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXX
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::awww::awww::awww::friends::friends::friends::friends::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::wine::wine::wine::wine::loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::loopy::loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wine::wine::beer::beer::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::friends::hug::hug::hug::blue::blue::blue::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## puppycat

Phoebles i don't even remember a naughty post from you?? Lol. Makes me want to scout back and read! :haha:

Welcome back chick xx


----------



## PJ32

Hi DD's

Glad to see so many returning have been lurking as its been so quiet 

Congratulations DM xxxxxxxxx on the birth of your baby. Would love to see a photo.

:hi: everyone hope everyone is well

PC how's the ms now?

Phoebe, agree with PC can't remember seeing a naughty post from you Hun :hugs:

PK, I'm near wales so if you did come over would love to meet up

Glad that the thread is picking up again I've really missed it


Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Hey PJ :wave:

Had bad sickness on Sunday but having a few days of feeling good thankfully. Hope its gone now!


----------



## PJ32

That's great news. Fingers crossed its over and you can start to enjoy the pregnancy xx


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

WELCOME BACK PHOEBE!!!!!......MISSED YOU GIRLY:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:

P.S. that was not a vile post:winkwink: Hope miss Flow doing well:hugs:

Hey there PJ...how are you and the little one doing??...I see him in your avitar he is a cutie pie:hugs:

Puppy, I am going to kick your MS in the ass:haha: is time it left you alone so you can enjoy your pregnancy!:hugs:

BabyD, Bella is so cute:hugs:

Jenny....any news yet??

Miss you PK & I am still praying for you and your family:hugs:

I have a Dr's appointment today...so I hope and pray miss Cammy has turned[-o&lt;


----------



## poppy666

Good luck today CG :hugs:


Congratulations Jenny cant wait to see pictures :happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Actually just seen her on Scotts wall, im sneaky :haha: she gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Thank you lovelies :hugs:

Pc and pj, we're trying to work it out. What I'd like to do is go either a few days early to visit some places in England or stay a few days later. We'll see if the Lord works it out for us :shrug: but you girls will be the first to know if we do b/c I can't pass up an opportunity to meet you in person and get some baby ding dong cuddles!! :winkwink: they gave us a map that showed where we'd be going in wales, but I can't remember right now. Dh has it and I keep forgetting to ask him for it. :dohh: I remember they said it was a 3-hour drive from London. Well pray they can find cheaper plane tickets and we'll be able to do it :flower:

Always lots going on here...ds has his first baseball game tmw. My older girls start cheer again in march and both will be in competition cheer this year I think. Youngest daughter will be in cheer too but not til may I think. Ds starts American football again in march too so just busy busy times with the kids. the ex is still being a jerk. Nothing new there. Ehh, really I don't have anything to complain about. God is good. Life is great! I mean, I lack for nothing. I feel like God is teaching me to be content in "whatever state I am". Dh has just been amazing the last couple of months. So supportive and loving. I still long for a baby...that hasn't changed. Some days it's a very painful thing, but I can say that life is good in spite of it. I can "smile through the pain" :winkwink: I recently told dh that if we don't have a natural bfp by may (our 2-year anniversary is at the end of that month) then I will stop temping and using opk's and any of that. It's just too much strain and it will be 2years of actively ttc at that point. We will still save for ivf though and follow through with that. I just have to let go of the timed intercourse and such. anyway, I love you all and I truly hope I get to meet some of you this summer!!! How freaking awesome would that be!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls jenn congrats hun aww cant wait see her cg good luck hun hope shes turned poppy hope bbys are keeping you busy pk you have got a lot on hun pj nice to see you hun phoebe nice to see you back hun pc glad your ms has gone hun hope all the rest are all well x x x


----------



## puppycat

Where's the news about Jenny?? Missed it?


----------



## China girl

She had her baby yesterday!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Hello me old China!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## phoebe

CONGRATULATIONS JENNY ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR BEAUTIFUL PRINCESS XXXXXXXXX WISHING YOU ALL THE BEST IN HEALTH WEALTH AND HAPPINESS XXXXX
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::dance::dance::dance::dance::awww::awww::awww::awww::hug::hug::hug::hug::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::drunk::drunk::drunk::beer::beer::wine::wine::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::holly::holly::holly::holly::bunny::loopy::loopy::wine::beer::beer::drunk::drunk::drunk::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::headspin::hug::hug::pink::pink::pink::crib::crib::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Sheesh this thread's :baby: are like buses, 3 come at once xxxxx woohoo!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: have got some serious updating to do on my siggy :dohh::dohh:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Congratulations Jenny! :happydance::cloud9:

xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

congrats to all new mummies!! :happydance:


----------



## China girl

Well....had my Dr's appointment today...ugh!!:dohh:
This kid is already causing problems and she aint even here yet:haha:
Seriously, she has has turnn and is now head down:happydance: Had an 
u/s also and Cammy is 5lbs 6ozs give or take 6ozs. Mind you she was 3lbs a month ago:wacko: So she is gaining a half pound a week. I only gained 2lbs this month, but lost a pound last month. So far my total weight gain is 18lbs.
Now here comes the fun part, I go back to the Dr in two weeks. In three weeks I get another u/s. Starting at 35 weeks I have to see the Dr twice a week....so not looking foward to it:nope: I did ask why, he said he is concerned a little about her weight. Hell, if I go the full 40 she will be at 9lbs or over. I have a feeling miss Cammy will be coming early......:dohh:

okay...rant over:flower:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: glad missy has turned, think its a girl thing seren grounded till 18 already, she such a madam lol


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey DD's!!!! :howdy:

My my, very nice to see so many Ding Dongers around recently! :happydance: I'm making a flying visit to you since i promised to be about more, but I do not have any time right now. Sick bug has lifted at last, but have 101 things to do that I couldn't do when we were all sick :( Will come on later to catch up! xxxxxxx


----------



## PJ32

Congratulations Jenny hope everyone's well xxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Ok half alseep post zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :haha:

Damita, how's the cold etc now? x

Lupine, how's you hun? af still at bay?

pk, wonderful to have you back honey, missed you :hugs: I am defo up for meeting up when you come over :D x

Phoebe - take you back? :haha: you silly thing. Water under the bridge, you just needed a good ol rant and this is a safe place to do it. I'm so glad you seem to be doing ok, and we will have to have a good ol chin wag soon x

PJ, how is mimi? x

PC, sickness still at bay? x

Poppy, did you update with how things are going with Seren? I can't find it :haha: x

Caz, glad to see your spirits are still up and hoping your BFP is just around the corner! x

China, Sounds like Camryn is gonna be a big girlie! Lily was about the same at that gestation, and was a good weight even 3 weeks early. How are you feeling honey? x

Skweek, how are you lovely lady? 

As for me off to Scout camp tomorrow. We didn't stay this time with everything thats been going on - sickness and stuff, so we visiting to help out tomorrow. Gonna haul my fat ass off to bed now as my eyes cannot stay open any longer :haha: x


----------



## puppycat

Afraid not Tink. I was sick this morning, had Drs appt this afternoon and she diagnosed Hyperemesis. Tested my urine earlier at home and it showed ketones which I suppose it's no surprise. I have the midwife Tuesday so she'll no doubt check my urine anyway so providing i'm not sick in between I should be ok :)


----------



## skweek35

Hey Tink - I've had a really busy week - with work, birthday and training, I've had very little time to catch up with everyone on here. Also coming to terms with my friend getting her BFP after just 3 months!! We've been TTCing for 11 months now! Just not fair!! 
Really glad its the weekend now!! Time to catch up on everything. 
I'm also feeling a bit rough this morning - feels like a heavy cold is about to hit me!! 

11DPO today - I caved and tested this morning BFN but thats fine with me today. Still a few more days - could still get a +'ve. 

Jenny - *CONGRATS* hun!!! Wating to see pics!! 

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Will try read back over all the missed action


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: hope your all well afm feel rough on the pimms last night well not a clue when i am going to ovulate hes a pic what do you girls think got my fertility bracelet this morning hope it help hes a pic of it xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120225-00107.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20120225-00108.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## skweek35

oohhhh caz looks like you are about to OV!!! Get off here and grab OH!!! 
Enjoy the :sex:


----------



## Damita

:sex:

:dust: sk

I'm alright sinusitis is going! Yay!! 

Aw PC that sucks :hugs:

Have fun Tink!


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

Tink, I am doing okay. I have my good days and bad days. I just hope these last several weeks fly by. I think my Dr will take miss Cammy early and that is FINE WITH ME!!!!:haha: Glad the family is getting better..being sick is NO FUN:nope:

Puppy, I just want to wrap my arms around you and give you a big ol:hugs:

Skweek, don't you worry your time is coming:hugs: 

Caz, I am with the other girls get to :sex: and I love that bracelet!!!

To all the DD's :hugs::kiss:


----------



## skweek35

Hi DD's - well I think my time has come. I'm really nervous to test again. 
Yup I got a very faint 2nd line this morning. 
Will test again tonight when I get home - this time with a different kind of HPT. 

Even DF said he could see a very faint 2nd line - but shame - he was half asleep as I pulled him out of bed to tell me his verdict. 

I did try taking a pic but the flash was too bright and could see nothing on photos 
Will post results again later


----------



## puppycat

Eeeek! So exciting! Possible BFP!

China, thanks hun :hugs: Have not been sick since Friday morning :happydance: have a few close calls this morning but thankfully nothing yet.


----------



## China girl

Finaly.....
Me and Hubbs have worked all weekend painting and putting together nursey furniture. So, here is some pics of all of our hard work. It's not finished yet, I still have to put up the valance, find a rug and put some pics on the wall. But we are very proud of how it has turned out so far. Enjoy:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







Nursery 1.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 7









Nursery 2.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 5









Nursery 3.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 5









Nursery 4.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poppy666

CG its gorgeous and love the colours :hugs:

PK hope your ok sweetie, miss you round here :kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

China, wow!!! Nursery is beautiful!! If we have a lo (or 2), we will actually have to kick one of ours out of their room to make a nursery. I'm going to feel so guilty about it. Not sure yet how we'll handle that. :wacko:

Sk, OMGosh!!!! How EXCITING!!!! We're on pins and needles here waiting! You better post piccies ASAP!! :hugs:

Caz, you might still be a day or 2 off from ov but keep bd'ing love. :winkwink::sex: the bracelet is really pretty sweetie...I hope it helps you. :hugs:

Tink, I hope you all get well sweetie :hugs: we've been fighting sickness here too and it just sucks all your energy away. I've been late to work 5 times out of 9 in the last 2 weeks (as my boss so ungraciously pointed out to ke yesterday) :growlmad: and I've been unable to stay awake during the day this past weekend. I'm just so TIRED. I wish I could say it was for other reasons though :nope: oh well....

Well we're still working on trying to figure out if we can go to wales. I'm still hoping. If we are, we have to pay a deposit this week. That's no big deal, but the airfare is still where we're stuck. If we can't find a cheaper way to go, it wont matter, but we'll see. 

As for ttc, I've given up on the vits for dh and stuff like that. I think with his particular issues, they just don't make an impact so it's not worth the expense at this point. Last night dh was saying to me (jokingly of course) that it seems everybody around us is either pregnant or has recently had a little one, but us. Not entirely true, but I understand why he feels that way and how it seems that way. Then he said (still joking) that it's taking so long that he's going to end up being one of those people on the news caught for swiping somebody's newborn. That's an awful thing and it goes without saying that he (we) would NEVER do something lie that or even contemplate it. It's ridiculous actually, but it was just funny the way dh said it...he can be very comical, and he was making faces and silly expressions about being caught. It's just relieving to me that he's finally sharing all his feelings about it. Even if he has to make fun in the process. 

Don't pay any attention to my chart. I'm not actually sure when I ov'd. My temps were not clear around ov time (as usual) and I missed a day when I wasn't feeling well. But I'm sure it was around that time o I'm expecting af again by this weekend or over the weekend again. :cry: we didn't have a great bd pattern this cycle either. We were both just tired and not feeling well. We need to get dh in for an updated SA and to freeze another sample, but we've just been so busy... We'll do it soon though. Not much else to report though I guess. Love and :hugs: to all!! :kiss:


----------



## pk2of8

Poppy I've missed you too sweetie :hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

OMG sorry skweek35 just read back we want pic's :haha::haha:

So distracted today, sickness bug going around n ive been feeling ill all weekend, seren moaning as usual :dohh: korben got runs :sick:

Just found out im going to be a grandma :dohh: my eldest Rhys and his partner are pregnant, she due near serenitys birthday :haha: not telling anyone on fb yet so only you lot know :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

I tried to take a few piccies this morning but the flash was just tooo bright!!! Will have to charge up camera to take a few piccies tonight again. 

Will defo post piccies as soon as I get decent ones


----------



## poppy666

Turn flash off and put test on window sill lol ive had to do that x


----------



## skweek35

thanks for the advice poppy - am about to pack up and go home. will do that when I get in. 

Piccies to follow soon.


----------



## China girl

HOLY SHIT Skweek....how in the HELL did I miss your BPF!!!!!

Congrats girly!!!!:happydance::happydance: pics!!!


----------



## skweek35

China girl said:


> HOLY SHIT Skweek....how in the HELL did I miss your BPF!!!!!
> 
> Congrats girly!!!!:happydance::happydance: pics!!!

:rofl: DF is conviced it was the corset!! :rofl: 

Here is the pic of all 3 tests I've done today 


[IMG]https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/baba/Picture140.jpg[/IMG]

[-o&lt; It will be a sticky one 

My FS said to contact her for an early pregnancy scan - when shall I book that in for? I understand they are usually done at around 6 weeks.


----------



## poppy666

:happydance::happydance:THINK YOUR A BIT PREGNANT :happydance::happydance:


:bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::crib::crib::hangwashing::hangwashing::blue::blue::yellow::pink::pink::twingirls::twingirls::oneofeach::twinboys::twinboys::muaha::muaha::dance::dance::plane::brat::brat::hug::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::shipw::shipw::drunk::drunk::fool::fool::juggle::juggle::football::football::wine::wine::wohoo::wohoo::rain::rain::crib:​


----------



## puppycat

How the hell could you not photo that FRER???????? Lol.

:bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## skweek35

:blush:I did the middle test this morning and the other 2 when I got home this afternoon.:blush: 

Yup I fink I is little bit pregnant!! :dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy: 

Suppose this explains me feeling really drunk on just 1 glass of wine on saturday night


----------



## poppy666

Not sure if any of you use Tylenol, but got this email today regarding a Recall of Infant Tylenol Oral Suspension.

Batch numbers on bottle.

BIL0U00, BIL0V00, BIL3500, BJL2D00, BJL2E00, BJL2T00 and BJL2U00, with the UPC code 300450122308

https://pregnant.thebump.com/fertil...DestinationMaternity&cm_ite=February 27, 2012


----------



## phoebe

*ding dong the witch is most certainly dead woooooooooohooooooooooo!!!!!!!! Congrats sk xxxxx*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::flower::flower::flower::flower::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::cloud9::cloud9::baby::baby::baby::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::crib::crib::twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach::pink::blue::yellow::blue::pink::yellow::blue::pink::hi::hi::hi::awww::awww::awww::awww::hug::hug::hug::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::friends::friends::serenade::serenade::serenade::serenade::serenade::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::beer::beer::beer::beer::wine::wine::wine::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::bunny::flasher::flasher::flasher::rain::rain::holly::holly::holly::holly::jo::jo:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/:bunny::bunny::flasher::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::wine::wine::wine::beer::beer::beer::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::friends::serenade::hug::hug::hug::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::blue::yellow::pink::yellow::blue::crib::crib::crib::crib::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::kiss::kiss::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::baby::baby:


----------



## phoebe

HEY YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!! XXXXXXXXX
:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:
:howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy:


----------



## puppycat

Hey sexy Phoebles :wave: :wave:


----------



## phoebe

China i just love love loving the nursery sweety. its gorgeous :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Hope Miss Camryn is doing well as well as ur good self i might add :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


Hi Puppy, PK, Popples, Caz, Corally, PJ, Damita, Lupine, Caz, Tinky winky, Ma Cabs, LadyB, BabyD, Hopes, MommyV, Daisysmummy, Jenny, Sleeping Babyhopes, Laura............ brain freeze kicking in now, so i hope i havent missed anyone. If so howdy darlings xxxxx That was a wee memory test i set myself hehehehe!!!!! to see if i can remember all my DD's, just to see if my mind still works and that i don't have total mum-nesia:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I hope each and everyone of u is absolutely spiffing and that life is treating u all v.v.v.v.v.well and that u and ur dear ones tickety-wickety-booooooo!!!!! Loadsa love from ur ever loving and also ever so slightly bonkers Pheeby-weeby xxxxxxx mmmmmmwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!!!! xxxxxx
:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Had a proud mummy moment tonight girls - my Laura wee'd on her potty :D


----------



## phoebe

puppycat said:


> Hey sexy Phoebles :wave: :wave:

Why thankyou my pretty :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:
I hope u and bumpkins are doing swimmingly :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

puppycat said:


> Had a proud mummy moment tonight girls - my Laura wee'd on her potty :D

:awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Awww well done laura :happydance::happydance:

Going to buy korben one of those singing pottys soon and get him potty trained.


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

SKweek..I am on:cloud9:for you love:hugs::kiss: I will give you a proper BFP party once I get my computer working again:thumbup:

Puppy...yay for miss Laura!!!! She is a big girl now!!!:happydance::happydance:

Phoebe, Thank you love:hugs: Camryn is doing fantastic and I am felling pretty good.


----------



## skweek35

Thanks so much CG - sometimes I still think that its just not real and something I have made up. Can't believe its finally happened!!! 11 months to get my :bfp: 
Seems like number 11 is my lucky number - car reg 11, house number 11, cycle 11. Will this baby be born on Nov 11th? Apparently due on Nov 7th. 
Only time will tell!!


----------



## poppy666

wow that would be funny 11/11 :haha:not long after serenitys first birthday 3rd :cloud9:


----------



## China girl

skweek35 said:


> Thanks so much CG - sometimes I still think that its just not real and something I have made up. Can't believe its finally happened!!! 11 months to get my :bfp:
> Seems like number 11 is my lucky number - car reg 11, house number 11, cycle 11. Will this baby be born on Nov 11th? Apparently due on Nov 7th.
> Only time will tell!!

I took me 11 months as well to get my :bfp:


----------



## China girl

AS PROMISED.........
CONGRATS TO OUR SKWEEK!!!!!

:flasher::flasher::flasher::bunny::bunny::bunny::rain::rain::rain::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::juggle::juggle::juggle::friends::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::headspin::dance::dance::dance::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::twingirls::twingirls::twinboys::twinboys::twinboys::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss::kiss::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well think i am ovulating woopp very late one this is i normally ovulate between 14-18 hers a pic x skweek congrats skweek:happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::baby::baby::baby::baby:x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120229-00115.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!

Sorry it has taken me a week to get on here but i was just so not prepared for how much life was going to change with a newborn! But i wouldn't want it any other way <3
As most of you know i had baby Rebecca Isabella Purdie on 22.02.12 at 9.44am after 14 hours and 44 minutes of painful labour which left me with lots of stiches. . . ouch! As far as pain relief i had paracetamol, codeine, diamorphine and gas and air but it was still blooming sore lol The midwife i had for the first half of my labour was fab but the second half midwife was not so good but i was lucky to have my dh and mum present  couldn't have got through it without them! I will try get some pictures on soon. 
We are away to register Rebecca today <3

Not got time for a full catch up post yet but wanted to say a massive Congratulations to Skweek on your BFP sweetie 

And Congratulations to Poppy on going to be a Granny (although you look too young hun ) 

Love to you all 
x x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw poppy congrats on being granny x x x


----------



## poppy666

lmao you both made me feel old then :haha:

Aww Jenny dont worry about not getting on here, your gonna be busy for weeks till Rebecca in a routine just enjoy it :hugs: Glad labour is over tho eh? lol

Caz better late than not at all got everything crossed lovely :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## skweek35

Thanks again ladies for all the :bfp: parties. 

Caz - FXed you are our next Bumpbuddy!! 

Jenny - enjoy little Rebecca and catch up with us when you have time! 

AFM - I still have moments when I think how can I be preggers. I'm not really preggers - but then the ugly :witch: was due yesterday and still no sign of her popping in to say hi anytime soon!!! :wohoo: 
I might do another test this evening - but only to see just how much darker the 2nd line is!! 
Seeing my GP on Monday morning who will refer me to the midwife. Defo getting the early preggers scan in about 3 weeks time. 
Oh I nearly forgot - I'm now a whole 4 weeks pregnant!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies I haven't read through all the posts properly yet but did notice skweek got her :bfp:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::blue::yellow::pink::blue::yellow::pink::blue::yellow::pink::twingirls::oneofeach::twinboys::twingirls::oneofeach::twinboys::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain:​
congrats sweety that excellent news :thumbup::happydance:

just a quick update
Keira is 19lbs 15 oz now and has 2 teeth, she is rolling around and pushing backwards but trying hard to go forwards:haha: only a matter of time before she is crawling :argh:She demands a lot more attention now which is why I'm not on here very much, whenever she naps I have to do housework etc. I miss you all and hope you are all well xxx


----------



## skweek35

Thanks so much Coral!! 
Good to see you little one is getting so big!


----------



## Damita

OMG OMG OMG SK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't tell you how fricking happy I am for you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Damita!! I'm right behind you!! 

Did yet another HPT this morning and thankfully the 2nd line is getting darker!!! :D


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh wow congrats SK so happy for you

Hi everyone else 

So poppy a granny hey lol 

asfm feeling pritty sick this morning and got lots of housework to do need to finish unpacking nappies to wash washing to do so much. But on antibiotics for ear infection got inflamed ear drums in both ears so can't hear anything, sorry feeling misrable today :-(


----------



## poppy666

Get well soon SB :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks poppy making progress with the unpacking but haven't got a washing line up in garden and with the sun most of my washing could have dried by now!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well girls think ovulation is today wooppp done 2 opks one at 10.00am and one at 1.20pm my cervix is high open and soft so defo today hers the pics x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120301-00117.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poppy666

Caz dtd 4 days on the trot now to catch the little bugger, legs up in the air pillow under bum.............. dont move for 10minutes :haha:


----------



## Hopes314

i miss everyone!!

poppy congrats on being a gramma soon! and skweek congrats on the bfp lookin good huh!!

mila been a crazy lady lately. she truly amazes me <3 she has been sitting for a while ... and now even crawling!! the past two days she has been getting into everything and trying to use objects to stand. she turned 6 months two days ago, so proud of her! shes been getting so many bumps and bruises though, do babies not have ANY fear!? not sure of her height or weight or any of that.. she sees dr next wednesday for shots n check up so will find out then.. think shes around 19 lbs though, i cheated and weighed her on my home scale last week lol.

still breastfeeding, but she gets her regular breakfast lunch dinner solids too of course. when will i go back to normal? as in.. get a period maybe!? i have a friend with a baby almost same age as mila n shes pregnant again already! and yet i have NO sign of fertility in the building! im NOT wanting another LO right now but just wondering how much longer my body will be all out of wack like this?? and when i do finally get a period will it be like massive since i havent had one?? ugh!

another question, i left mila with my MIL when OH n i went out and she screamed to no end. MIL called us after 45 min of it bc she was worried she was hurt or sick. ended up having to come home. was only separation anxiety.. that night she wouldnt sleep in her own bed n wouldnt let me out of her sight.. i felt so guilty. how can i make it easier on her n babysitter when i need to leave??


----------



## babydream

Helllloooo ladies!!!

Oh dear, i'm so sorry for not getting on for ages but i just manage to get on my phone for facebook, not been on the laptop since birth. So...Bella was born on 21/2/12 at 10.08 weighing 8lb 4 1/2oz (3750g). She's gorgeous but breastfeeding is bloody difficult due to my flat nipples. Had to start with formula but i'm expressing and she's eating 4oz every 4hours, little pig. I'll post a pic at the end...

Managed to read back...

Poppy, congrats on being a grandma soon, gosh you are so young, you'll be a yummy grandmummy lol 

Skweek, omg i didn't even get to your post about your bfp but when i saw your ticker and i screamed lol congrats hunni, finally it's your turn, look after yourself xxxxx

PC, hope your hyperemesis will bugger off soon, i had it up to 18weeks and it was awful. In and out of hospital on iv and meds. Get better chick. xx

CG wow you are heading for a big girl there lol At least they looking after you hunni, not long now :) 

Jenny and DM hope you two are getting on with little ones xx

Sorry Bella is screaming gotta go, but will get back later. Hope everyone is ok, love to you all xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Bella x.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## skweek35

Congrats on the birth of Bella! I see Bella was born on my birthday!! Now there is no excuse for me forgetting her birthday!!! 

Thanks so much hun!!! I still have to check my tests to remind myself this is all true!!


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh wow congrats Babydream she is gorgeous 

Feeling positive this month have sore nipples and bbs and so so tired had a Sharpe pain right hand side yesterday think due sometime this weekend so fingers crossed


----------



## poppy666

Good luck SB :hugs:

Thanks BD Bella is sooooooooooooooooo cute xx

afm still having a nightmare with seren, she actually doing my head in with her constant moaning, only time she hasnt done it in last 4 days is when she cat naps during the day :cry: night time is heaven cos she asleep, but she woke at 5am for a feed n didnt want to go back to sleep this morning and moaned or cried all frigging day. Surely this isnt normal :nope: Must get about 30 minutes play n smiles off her then back to unsettled n unhappy baby till she goes asleep. Roll on her first birthday :haha:


----------



## puppycat

BD i had no idea you'd had hyperemesis. Didn't have any effect on Bella's size at birth it seems! That's good to know!

She's gorgeous hun xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

umm I think i am 1 or 2 days late can't work it out lol off out to shops this morning so will get a test when out. And oh shocked me last night as we have been NTNP at moment but yesterday we were at an archery comp and the lady running it told us that she was pg and they were really excited. And when we were in bed oh said i really want another baby now  but then i told him well i might be pg now as late he got really excited  well c wot happens now


----------



## puppycat

Oooh let us know SB!


----------



## poppy666

Fingers crossed SB :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## China girl

Got everything crossed for you SB:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

fx SB i hope this is it for you!!


----------



## Damita

fingers crossed sb!


----------



## lupinerainbow

skweek- Yay for BFP!! So happy for you :happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:
Poppy- Congrats on going to become a grandma :) :cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:
SB- Fingers tightly crossed for you! :hugs:
All ding dongs :hugs::kiss: Hope you are all doing well :flower:

AFM- Still waiting for internal scan date!! Its been 4 months now and we have rang them twice! Have to keep changing my FS appointment cause its pointless going back without the results of the ultrasound! Coming up to ovulation again soon :) Hoping this will be our month, feeling very doubtful but i suppose it is possible! Hopefully the bfps will come in groups like they usually do on here :) The thread seems to be very quiet these days :wacko: 


xxxxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

:happydance::happydance:

GUESS WHAT I GOT THIS AFTERNOON!!! COULDN'T WAIT UNTIL TOMORROW MORNING

Keeping it secret at moment- make sure everything goes ok 

Really nervous and thanks for all the support 

:cloud9::cloud9:

EDD 11th November
 



Attached Files:







05032012366.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## puppycat

:bfp: :bfp: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:
:bfp: :bfp: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:
:bfp: :bfp: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Thanks PC don't quite believe it lol I stupidly only brought one test so going to buy another one tomorrow


----------



## Damita

:bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

*CONGRATULATIONS SB*


:happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::crib::crib::laundry::yellow::pink::twingirls::oneofeach::twinboys::plane::dance::dance::muaha::muaha::boat::boat::yipee::yipee::shipw::shipw::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::rain::rain::bunny::bunny:[​


----------



## pk2of8

Oh wow sleeping I just can't believe it!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am so thrilled for you sweetie!!! :hugs:


----------



## pk2of8

Hello lovelies :hugs: nothing to report here. New cycle for me. Hey ho. :coffee:


----------



## China girl

congrats sb​
:crib::crib::crib::twingirls::twingirls::twingirls::twinboys::twinboys::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::rain::rain::rain::bunny::bunny::bunny::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girlscongrats sb wooppp:hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby::cloud9::cloud9::bfp::bfp: well afm 5dpo woopp went a friends ann summers party at the weekend never laughed so much in my life was brill lv it x x x


----------



## poppy666

PK :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## caz & bob

pk we will get there hun fx soon :hugs: x x x


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Caz :dust::dust:


----------



## skweek35

SB - yay looks like we will definitely keep the baby train going here!! 
So happy for you!! Congrats!!!


----------



## PJ32

SK & SB. congratulations to you both. Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls do any of you no what i can take for catarrh why i am ttc x x x


----------



## pk2of8

What is catarrh, caz? :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Please help me - I have an aweful taste in my mouth!!! how do I get rid of it?? 

Its almost that taste you get after having a really rough night out on the town and you havent brushed your teeth!! URGH!!


----------



## skweek35

pk2of8 said:


> What is catarrh, caz? :hugs:

Ok you asked for it - its the gooey phlemn that your cough up while or after you've had a cold 

Sorry but I dont know what you can take caz. I usually find trying to dry my sinuses out does the trick. But dont know if you can take sinutabs while ttcing


----------



## poppy666

skweek35 said:


> Please help me - I have an aweful taste in my mouth!!! how do I get rid of it??
> 
> Its almost that taste you get after having a really rough night out on the town and you havent brushed your teeth!! URGH!!

Babydream had this i think so best waiting for her to reply sweetie x


----------



## puppycat

Caz - how bowl of water and breathe the steam, I use the Vicks nasal sticks too.

Skweek - I honestly don't think anything gets rid of it :( I used to find comfort in strong tasting things but only for the time I was eating them, then it'd come back. Water made it worse too. LAter on now I've noticed Ketones in my urine is a sign of my bad taste but don't know if this was the case early on. Make sure you drink plenty anyway hun x


----------



## caz & bob

its all in my head hun think i will try the vicks nasal thing xx


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies,

I hope you all are doing well:hugs:

Skweek, I have been having a dry taste in mouth the last couple of weeks and its annoying as HELL!!!...nothing seems to work for me. This happened to me I think in the 2nd tri and it lasted a few weeks. Then it hit me again in the 3rd tri. Hopefully it won't last long, just keep some gum & mints on hand if you can.:hugs:

Well as for me, had a Dr's appointment and everything is looking good. Camryn's HB looks good, my BP is good, no issues and I lost 5lbs:happydance:
Starting next week I see my Dr twice a week and I get my last( I think) U/S. I am very curious to see how much she weighs now!!!

Love you all:kiss:
China


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday no drink for me tonight why i have ovulated my head feels abit better to wooppp cg glad all is well with you hun not long x x x


----------



## pk2of8

Caz, I would think most anything otc for congestion like that is ok whilst ttc'ing. :shrug: it doesn't stay in your system long enough I would imagine. :hugs:

Sk, thanks for the explanation :thumbup: for the taste in your mouth...there's really nothing you can do about it sweetie. Just have to suffer with it :hugs: I used to keep mints on hand to suck on and always had gum to chew. Doesn't get rid of it but it did help a little to disguise it for me.


----------



## Hopes314

SB congrats!!!!!!!!!!! loving all the bfps and babies still coming on here!!

whos next to have a baby.. is it china!? whooo!

poppy love that outfit you have on serenity in your avatar, what a cutie! she being any better for you?


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all and thanks everyone  
Had my results of mri on on hips which i had in jan yesterday and they have found a small cyst on my right hip but they not doing anything about it unless get bigger then they will have to drill into it and do a bone graft :-( but i forgot to ask if will be affected by pg so i have emailed them! Prob have to end up with a hip replacement :-(

spoke to bro and his little boy not 2yr yet is now been tested for autism and their 7m old has celiac!


----------



## skweek35

Hiya ladies, Thanks for all the advice. the taste has subsided a little. Only get the taste now if I am thirsty. 

CG - good to hear you and Camyrn are doing well. how have you lost 5lbs?? I put on 1lb over the last 2 weeks. I'm not too worried about 1lb at the mo. 

SB - Big :hugs: to you and your brother's family!!


----------



## babydream

Hey girls, i'm sleeptyping here...

Skweek and SB huge congrats on your bfp, how exciting, eeeeeeek But sorry about your hip and your brother's family SB xx

I had bad taste in mouth and hypersalivation with hyperemesis which was absolutely disgusting and the only thing helped was trident soft peppermint chewing gum. I had to carry a spitcup around for hypersalivation, yuk yuk yuk! don't miss that lol Hope all be okay with your pg girls, i can't wait to see the first little bambino. who's next??? CG then PC and Damita? Can't remember i'm sooo tired. lol Bella is being difficult sometimes, wouldn't settle between feeds just want to eat non stop. I think my breastmilk is not good enough for her coz every time i give her some she becomes really unsettled. She prefers the Aptamil. I still pump and freeze what i got and have been very careful what i eat not to give her tummy ache but she's just not interested in my milk. It was all messed up when i couldn't breastfeed in hospital due to flat nipples and didn't get the right support. so now she's use to the bottle and wouldn't feed from me :( Anyway, it's not the end of the world, lot of babies grow up on formula. I'll keep the frozen milk for times when she's a bit poorly to help her recovery. Anyway, enough about me lol xx

Hope you all are okay, love you all xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

All mine grew up on formula didnt do them any harm, be they a bit crazy :haha:


CG will you get a scan pic at your last US? Looking forward to our new addition to the DD thread :happydance:


----------



## China girl

skweek35 said:


> Hiya ladies, Thanks for all the advice. the taste has subsided a little. Only get the taste now if I am thirsty.
> 
> CG - good to hear you and Camyrn are doing well. how have you lost 5lbs?? I put on 1lb over the last 2 weeks. I'm not too worried about 1lb at the mo.
> 
> SB - Big :hugs: to you and your brother's family!!

SKweek, the only thing I can think of is that two weeks ago my Dr. wanted me to change my diet. He told me to watch my carbs and sweets & I also started walking a mile at work everyday. I think its the walking and my appetite has decreased again like it was in the first tri.:dohh:


----------



## China girl

poppy666 said:


> All mine grew up on formula didnt do them any harm, be they a bit crazy :haha:
> 
> 
> CG will you get a scan pic at your last US? Looking forward to our new addition to the DD thread :happydance:

I hope so, I am hoping the U/S tech will give me a 3D for my baby book.


----------



## skweek35

Thanks for that adivce CG. 
Now that the weather is improving walking will defo be back on my agenda


----------



## China girl

skweek35 said:


> Thanks for that adivce CG.
> Now that the weather is improving walking will defo be back on my agenda

Go for it!!! I am so glad I started walking again. I feel so much better & so does my body:flower:


----------



## willow77

Big congratulations Sleeping Bubs :D





sleeping bubs said:


> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> GUESS WHAT I GOT THIS AFTERNOON!!! COULDN'T WAIT UNTIL TOMORROW MORNING
> 
> Keeping it secret at moment- make sure everything goes ok
> 
> Really nervous and thanks for all the support
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> EDD 11th November


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey Willow77 how are you? Thanks 

Really sorry to see your signature Big Hugs 

Sorry haven't spoke to ya in a while how is Poppy?


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

I had my Dr.'s appointment today. I was not able to get an U/S because she squished down there:haha: But she is healthy as can be:thumbup: & she is weighing in between 5.5lbs to 6.5lbs....So proud, only 5 more weeks to go!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh shame about the scan CG but most importantly she's growing and healthy. cant wait for new addition now :hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

Me either Poppy!!!:hugs:

How are things going with you Poppy??


----------



## poppy666

She getting better, but use to sleep through the night NOT now tho waking every 3hrs for a 5oz feed and dont know how to stop it :growlmad: lmao other than that she still a moany bum bum x Boys are soooooo much easier


----------



## puppycat

Do u think she's coming to wean Pops? X


----------



## poppy666

Ive been trying her with a bit, its hit and miss when she wants it. Problem i have is she has a 5oz feed at 7pm... sleeps till 11.30ish has another 5oz and that use to be it till 6-7am :shrug: but she waking after 3am for another feed now.

So do i wake her at 11pm and try get some rice/rusk down her? or will that start an unhealthy routine feeding her at that time :wacko: lmao god she hard work, got her on cow and gate comfort so cant even move her up to hungry baby formula.


----------



## puppycat

Even if you gave her some rice/rusk midday it'd probably push the bottle she wants after it a bit further back so maybe she'd have her bed bottle a bit later? Dunno really. Trial and error i guess. Sounds like fun! Lol x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah this week im going to stock up on solids for her a try get something down her more often, try breakfast and she bloody moans/cries for bottle so porridge or rice goes out the window. 

Need to do something walking around like a zombie, not as if i can go bed early either till she has that late bottle ' need to get rid of that feed somehow'


----------



## China girl

Oh Poppy....now your giving me something to look forward too!!:haha:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: think i was jinxed to have a fussy awkward girl cos i wanted one for so long lol


----------



## Hopes314

poppy i feel for you, mila is still not sleeping through the night and actually since the teeth.. has been even worse. she goes to bed at like 1030 and will get up every 2-3 hours all pissed. and she will roll as soon as she is even remotely awake and then be pissed about that too. then i have to nurse her back to sleep. im doomed to never sleep more than 3 hours in a stretch for the rest of my life it seems!


----------



## poppy666

Hopes :hugs::hugs: I can say it because its true, the first year can be hell if you got a fussy baby...... but Mila will sleep through eventually. Teething is a nightmare, but my health visitor said other week babies have growing spurts every 6 weeks so that unsettles them too. Im wishing serenity to 1 year old :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af got me today gutted on to the next cycle x x x


----------



## pk2of8

:hug: huge hugs caz :kiss:


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh hugs Caz hope u ok

Hey PK how u?


----------



## China girl

BIG:hugs:to you Caz!!

:wavek,SB & Hopes..hope you ladies are doing well:hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hi China how u? looks like you are cooking a big baby  hope everything is going ok

I am really tired today and Mckenzie woke up from his nap really grumpy!!!


----------



## China girl

sleeping bubs said:


> Hi China how u? looks like you are cooking a big baby  hope everything is going ok
> 
> I am really tired today and Mckenzie woke up from his nap really grumpy!!!

SB, I hope she is not too big....LOL, but everything is going great:thumbup:

How are you and the little ones doing??


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday hope you all have a nice weekend happy mothers day to all you mums out there just in case i don't get time to come on i will be having a few vodkas tonight x x x x


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, well I think MS is here to stay - been feeling really queasy the last 2 days - that is only if I am not eating or drinking anything!! 
I am going to be the size of a house if I have to carry on this way!!


----------



## puppycat

Heh, don't worry about weight just now, concentrate on doing everything possible to keep nausea away. A biscuit or something similar before you get out of bed really helps (unless you have kick ass nausea in which case, not) :haha:


----------



## skweek35

I find getting and and straight into the kitchen for a banana and a drink helps tie me over to breakfast 
but then about an hour after breakfast I start feeling queasy again unless I am eating or drinking something!!


----------



## puppycat

Ahhh yeh, the joys! Sounds like you're eating the right things though so I doubt you'll be a chunk! I like savoury too much :D


----------



## skweek35

Thats only the start of the day though!! all the gingernut biscuits cant be good and dont forget the protein I just have to eat too!! 
I landed up at Sainsburys this afternoon and they had cooked chicked packs on special - so had to buy 2. And that was only because I was hungry and wanted to eat one on the way home! 
oh and dont forget the 2 lunches I've been having this week!


----------



## puppycat

:rofl: sounds awesome hun. Enjoy it while you can! 

I've been the complete other end of the spectrum i'm afraid. Think my stomach must be the size of a walnut shell right now! A few bites of toast and i'm at capacity!


----------



## skweek35

puppycat said:


> :rofl: sounds awesome hun. Enjoy it while you can!
> 
> I've been the complete other end of the spectrum i'm afraid. Think my stomach must be the size of a walnut shell right now! A few bites of toast and i'm at capacity!

In a way I wouldnt mind a smaller stomach - I've just lost 3 stone and really dont want to put it all back on again! I've already got my wedding dress and need to make sure I can get into it. 
I might be one of those seamstress' nightmare brides who are still loosing weight right up to the end! I will only have 5 months after having baby to loose as much weight. But have heard that I will not be allowed to rejoin WW till about 6 weeks when I have the all clear from the midwife. Boohoo that leaves me with 3.5 months! boohoo


----------



## China girl

skweek35 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: sounds awesome hun. Enjoy it while you can!
> 
> I've been the complete other end of the spectrum i'm afraid. Think my stomach must be the size of a walnut shell right now! A few bites of toast and i'm at capacity!
> 
> In a way I wouldnt mind a smaller stomach - I've just lost 3 stone and really dont want to put it all back on again! I've already got my wedding dress and need to make sure I can get into it.
> I might be one of those seamstress' nightmare brides who are still loosing weight right up to the end! I will only have 5 months after having baby to loose as much weight. But have heard that I will not be allowed to rejoin WW till about 6 weeks when I have the all clear from the midwife. Boohoo that leaves me with 3.5 months! boohooClick to expand...

Skweek, If you stick to eating healthy meals....with th occasional slip up...like we all do:haha: and stay active by walking, you should be okay. I am/was a chubby girl and I worried about my weight this entire pregnancy. So far I have gained 15lbs. All I know is that if I walk only if its a mile a day and try to watch what I eat...I don't freak out as much when I hit the scale.:hugs: Hope this helps:hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

well way can't pg go well!! Started bleeding today not much when wipe with some cramping been to c out of hrs doc and got a epau appointment for scan tues afternoon fingers crossed


----------



## puppycat

Lol

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1344.jpg


----------



## skweek35

Love that bump pic PC!!!


----------



## poppy666

sleeping bubs said:


> well way can't pg go well!! Started bleeding today not much when wipe with some cramping been to c out of hrs doc and got a epau appointment for scan tues afternoon fingers crossed

Hope everything goes well Tuesday SB, hang in there :hugs::hugs: my son's girlfriend was up at EPU on Monday because of same thing, she was 5wk 3 days and she saw the heartbeat. It could just be some IP finding its way out lovely :kiss:


----------



## China girl

FX'd for you SB and sending up prayers:hugs:

Aww...look at the cute bump:hugs: and miss Laura's little tummy!!!


----------



## babydream

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!:flower:​


Hope you all have a wonderful day! SB thinking of you xx


----------



## lupinerainbow

SB- huge congratulations! So happy for you :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :hugs: :kiss: :flower: I hope things go well for you got my fingers crossed tightly for you hun! :hugs:
Puppycat- Lovely bump picture and laura is a little cutie :flower:
Happy Mothers Day to you all! Hope you have a great day! :flower: :hugs: :kiss:
AFM- Debating whether or not to carry on with fertility treatment or whether to give it another few years of just trying naturally. I am only 19 (20 next month) and we been trying for 3 years, but with my mental health at the moment Im not sure its such a good idea to try and rush things because things are pretty up and down at the moment, definitely not stopping TTC but I just dont want lots more tests and things done when Im not stable mentally, think I might leave it a few months until I have been stable for a while and then make another appointment. Not much has happened with me really, I have now been diagnosed with schizophrenia, bipolar, depression, disassociation, insomnia, personality disorder, a mood disorder, anxiety and paranoia. So basically my brain is ruined. I think that as soon as the FS finds out all the medication I am on they will not proceed anymore. In may the doctor is going to review my medication and try to take me off as much as he can and lower dosages as much as he can. PS. Please dont judge me because of my mental health conditions. :hugs: :kiss: :flower:
I hope you are all doing really well :) 
PPS. Sorry for the selfish post :blush:
xxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

lupinerainbow said:


> SB- huge congratulations! So happy for you :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :hugs: :kiss: :flower: I hope things go well for you got my fingers crossed tightly for you hun! :hugs:
> Puppycat- Lovely bump picture and laura is a little cutie :flower:
> Happy Mothers Day to you all! Hope you have a great day! :flower: :hugs: :kiss:
> AFM- Debating whether or not to carry on with fertility treatment or whether to give it another few years of just trying naturally. I am only 19 (20 next month) and we been trying for 3 years, but with my mental health at the moment Im not sure its such a good idea to try and rush things because things are pretty up and down at the moment, definitely not stopping TTC but I just dont want lots more tests and things done when Im not stable mentally, think I might leave it a few months until I have been stable for a while and then make another appointment. Not much has happened with me really, I have now been diagnosed with schizophrenia, bipolar, depression, disassociation, insomnia, personality disorder, a mood disorder, anxiety and paranoia. So basically my brain is ruined. I think that as soon as the FS finds out all the medication I am on they will not proceed anymore. In may the doctor is going to review my medication and try to take me off as much as he can and lower dosages as much as he can. PS. Please dont judge me because of my mental health conditions. :hugs: :kiss: :flower:
> I hope you are all doing really well :)
> PPS. Sorry for the selfish post :blush:
> xxxxxx

awww chick. No-one is going to judge you for your MH issues. 

I have depression and anxiety so i know a small part of it. It's not a choice and i still TTC whilst on meds. 

Bless you xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well afm since af i started drinking my green tea and today i have felt really bad ovulation pain and really bloated could i ovulate early i am only cd5 x x x


----------



## poppy666

Caz dont think you can ov that early, earliest uve read id cd7.... i ov'd cd10 and that was early for me :shrug: just keep dtd every other day :winkwink:




SB Thinking of you tomorrow sweetie hope everything goes ok at the scan :hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

SB Asked me to let you all know she miscarried... :hugs::hugs: Hope your ok sweetie :kiss:



Hope everyone well, CG not long now sweetie xx


----------



## puppycat

Oh no :( poor SB :(
:hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

SB :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
i hope you will pick back up ttc when you are ready.. dont give up :hugs: :hugs: we are here for you :hugs:

china cant wait to see this baby! will you let one of us know when things start to happen!? 

pc love the bump!.. laura's too! :haha:

as for me, mila is doing well. not sleeping through the night or whatever but ive just come not to expect it really lol. she sleeps with me most nights and still wakes for midnight snacks lol. finally just getting used to it i guess. weather has been great here, its been 75-80 degrees for 9 days now! i got terrible sunburn today, was worried so much about putting sunscreen on mila didnt even think of myself :dohh:
mila is getting into everything lately, today i left the room and came back and she was eating the dog's bone.. yuck! shes also been trying to stand and using objects to assist her. im not sure thats good yet shes not even 7 months it worries me that its too much strain on her little legs. i dont know, i know nothing about all this baby stuff.. im learning as i go i guess!


----------



## poppy666

Im sure if her legs wasnt strong enough she wouldnt be doing it sweetie, wouldnt worry just wait till she's finding her feet and banging her head all the time :haha:

Serenity same with feeds, other night she had 5oz at midnight and slept till nearly 7am, but last night fed at 11pm wake at 4am then again at 7am :dohh: im knackered now but have to wait till she wakes for feed cos if feed her now she'll be awake at 3ish pfft.

Be careful with that sunburn get some natural yogurt on it to take burn out x


----------



## skweek35

SB - So sorry to hear of your loss! :hugs: We are all here for you. 

Hopes - my god-son was walking by the age of 8months! so no need to worry that she is cruzing already. 

Hope all other DD's are well 

AFM - suffered with an awfull sea-sick feeling for almost a week. Thankfully that feeling has lifted. I'm hoping thats the last of ms for me - but a part of me says thats wishful thinking. 
Really looking forward to next Friday - first scan and beginning of holidays. :happydance:


----------



## Damita

so sorry SB :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey ladies sorry haven't been around been poorly - and went to the docs Wednesday they said I still have sinusitis and the infection is spreading behind my eyes that's why I keep getting blurred vision and dizziness, also I had a high temp so doc gave me new stronger antibiotics and nasal drops.

Managed to work Wednesday pm and Thursday but the headaches are so painful I took today off and think the doctor has signed me off for a week :( 

Hopefully will feel better soon...

Hope everyone is good :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls n o ovulation yet but still the ovulation pain happy friday sb so sorry to her this hun :hugs::hugs: x x x


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

SB big :hugs: to you love

Damita, sorry your feeling poorly. :hugs: to you too.
Are you going to find out what your having??

Hiya :hi: Skweek,Poppy,BD, Puppy & Hopes

I had a Drs appointment yesterday Camryn is looking good. I have to get stress test done twice a week. I had to get my Group B Steep test done....I felt so violated:haha: & he checked my cervixs. He said I was a 1-2 with a lot of cervix...which for me is good. She is still high up...another plus

Love you gals :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, 

Damita - hope you feel better soon! :hugs: 

Caz - FXed you O really soon!

CG - looks like you haven't got long to wait then! FXed Camryn doesn't keep you waiting too long! 

AFM - Feeling a bit icky today. Just so glad I'm not working. 
One of my neighbours had her baby boy - Think he was born on Thursday as they came home yesterday. Just seen the midwife popping in. 
So thats one down and another to go. The other neighbour was also due this last week and is still walking, so hoping she pops soon.


----------



## Damita

Nope we are staying team yellow :)


----------



## puppycat

Good on you Damita. We are too :)

20weeks

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1357-1.jpg


----------



## skweek35

Loving the legs PC!! :haha: 

Oh and great bump!! :rofl:


----------



## babydream

Hello ladies,

SB, i'm so very sorry for your loss, i hope you ok xx

CG, glad to hear Camryn in doing fine, not long to go :) xx

Skweek and PC, hope ms will bugger off soon and you can enjoy the rest. xx

Well done for staying team yellow PC and Damita you really are strong lol What about you Skweek?? 

Poppy hope Serenity will get better at feeding they do have periods when everything is messed up lol xx

Hope all other mums and babies are well, i have to say we all produced some really gorgeous babies don't you think? I love the pictures on facebook :) x

Bella's been a bit funny lately. She's on gaviscon, we had one bad evening a while ago but no signs of colic anymore. She's been chewing her tongue and sticking it out, shoving her fist into her mouth and dribbling. Sure too early for teething, right? Any of you know what this could be?? she weighs 10lb11oz put on a lot in two weeks but she's not fat but long and very strong. Could easily stand up on my lap if i'd let her. She's more and more looks like her daddy which makes me a bit annoyed but oh well... lol I really need to get her through the night so i could go back to work but it's just not happening. I usually get babies through by 8weeks i bet my own wouldn't go for ages, typical lol My mum is leaving tomorrow so i'll have to get myself together. She wanted to do most feeds and settling and sterilising etc. to make the most of it while she was here but now i need to be more organised. Anyway, girlie needs attention, i'll be back later xxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

Hello ladies,

SB, i'm so very sorry for your loss, i hope you ok xx

CG, glad to hear Camryn in doing fine, not long to go :) xx

Skweek and PC, hope ms will bugger off soon and you can enjoy the rest. xx

Well done for staying team yellow PC and Damita you really are strong lol What about you Skweek?? 

Poppy hope Serenity will get better at feeding they do have periods when everything is messed up lol xx

Hope all other mums and babies are well, i have to say we all produced some really gorgeous babies don't you think? I love the pictures on facebook :) x

Bella's been a bit funny lately. She's on gaviscon, we had one bad evening a while ago but no signs of colic anymore. She's been chewing her tongue and sticking it out, shoving her fist into her mouth and dribbling. Sure too early for teething, right? Any of you know what this could be?? she weighs 10lb11oz put on a lot in two weeks but she's not fat but long and very strong. Could easily stand up on my lap if i'd let her. She's more and more looks like her daddy which makes me a bit annoyed but oh well... lol I really need to get her through the night so i could go back to work but it's just not happening. I usually get babies through by 8weeks i bet my own wouldn't go for ages, typical lol My mum is leaving tomorrow so i'll have to get myself together. She wanted to do most feeds and settling and sterilising etc. to make the most of it while she was here but now i need to be more organised. Anyway, girlie needs attention, i'll be back later xxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

bloody double post, sorry xx


----------



## Damita

:haha: I am the weak one but DH doesn't want to know so I will not know either but he wants it to be a surprise, he keeps saying we will never get a surprise as big as this one, so I understand. I'm like it's going to be either a girl or a boy... I would be shocked if they said ginger kitten..


----------



## babydream

:haha::rofl:


----------



## skweek35

Hey DD's! 
Hope you are all well - sorry baby brains have well and truly set in!! Have just read up for the last 2 days and can barely remember what I read! 

Yes we will be finding out. DF says better to be prepared so he defo wants to find out - I'm fine with that. 

I found out today that, a previous neighbour from Cape Town, announced that his wife is due on 11/11/2012! thats just 4 days after me! 
So many ladies around me announcing their BFP's too.


----------



## poppy666

BD Serenity always use to stick her tongue out and shove her hand in, she still shoves anything she can in a drools worse than a dog :haha: as for sleeping riight through pfffffffftttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt I wish lol


----------



## pk2of8

Hello sweeties :hi: miss you all loads....just busy as usual here. Feeling pretty poorly myself right now...body trying to fight off sickness. Anyway, just a quick pop on to check in...I know it's been a while. I think of you all every day though and try to stay caught up with the posts. Right now I'm waiting for dd3... She's in dance auditions for school, then theater audition right after. Ds is playing baseball and spring flag football. Dd's 1 and 2 both made cheerleading (I guess most of you saw my fb post a couple of weeks ago). Proud mummy here but exhausted. 

Dh really starting to feel down at all the new bfp announcements at church and work and such. We're struggling to save the money for ivf. Expenses just keep coming up, and it makes us feel hopeless every time we have to pull from savings to pay for something else. So we decided not to do the wales trip this summer. :cry: plus my best friend just told me on Monday that she's pregnant again. And she's very upset about it again. Twice now since after we started ttc'ing. :( it wouldn't be so hard to hear I think if she were happy and excited about it, but she's not. She tried to tell me that she understands how I feel but I just can't possibly undy what a hardship this is for them. :wacko: what can you even say in response to that?? So i said nothing. Well, so here I still am....

Anyway, I'm glad everyone's doing fairly well. SB, my heart goes out to you lovely :hugs:

Bug :hug: to all :kiss:


----------



## puppycat

Hi PK. Good to see you chick :hugs:

Why is your friend pregnant if she doesn't want to be? I don't understand!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hello Ding Dongs!

Sorry i ain't been around but little Miss Rebecca keeps me uber busy! She is 5 weeks today already and weighing in at an awesome 10lb 5oz. She drinks up to 6oz and the last 4 nights only been getting up once through the night but makes up for it with her fussy turns during the day lol

SB sorry for your loss hun, big hugs for you and your family x x

CG not long to go now, can't wait to see Camryn x x

Damita, PC and Skweek glad to hear your pregnancies are going well x x

Poppy hope Serenity starts to behave better for you lol x x

Hopes Mila sounds like she growing big and strong x x

PK my heart breaks for you when i hear about you and your dh heartbreak over ttc'ing, hugs for you too x x

Lupine get well soon x x

Hope i haven't left anyone out if so im sorry but got to run girls, <3 to u all x x x


----------



## puppycat

Scan pics in my journal girls x


----------



## China girl

:hi: ladies,

I just wanted to share that........

I AM FULL TERM TODAY!!!!!!!

Okay...that is all:haha:


----------



## poppy666

:happydance::happydance:Happy Full Term Lovely :happydance::happydance:​


----------



## Damita

Happy Full Term Day!


----------



## PJ32

Happy full term xx


----------



## pk2of8

Thank you jenn :hugs: 

Pc, my friend's baby is about 9 months old now. Maybe 10. She's still breastfeeding full- time and either she JUST got her first af or hasn't really had a "real" af yet. Something like that. So the weren't ttc but I guess not doing much on the prevention side either. For the 9-month old, she started trying after I told her we'd been ttc for a few months at that point. We were talking about how wonderful it would be to be pg together. This was before we knew about the mfi and all that stuff. :( of course, she fell pg first month of trying, and you all know our situation. Anyway, after she got pg, she started stressing really bad about the cost of a new baby and they've had some other stuff going on in their lives that has been stressful. I mean, she loves her baby... She just has a lot of anxiety but it's just hard to hear all the complaints when it's been such a difficult and EXPENSIVE process for us. :hugs: your scan pics are lovely, btw, and I think you might be team blue too :winkwink:


----------



## eesoja81

Hi everyone (who remembers me)! I hope you are all doing well! I love keeping up with most of you on FB and seeing where your journeys have taken you! I am here today in need of some opinions! I am now on my 2nd round of clomid and have gotten rocky temps both months. Question is, FF has now given me crosshairs 3 different times. My DH went out of town on CD 12, so we didn't get much of a chance to BD, but I'm still trying to figure out exactly when I ovulated. The clomid dried me up A LOT but I drank green tea the first 1/2 of my cycle which seemed to help w/cm, so maybe if I ovulated CD 13 or 14 and had a slow rise so there might me a chance. What do you all think??? My chart is attached to my FF ticker! Sorry if the BFPs are not updated correctly at the bottom-it's all so different now!!! Thanks again, ladies : )


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well cg happy full term hun not long then afm just waiting to ovulate hope its not a late one my son has broke up from school woopp lyin for me tomorrow x x x


----------



## pk2of8

Hey eesoja! Long time no "see" but it's good to see you back in the ttc swing of things :winkwink: what dose of clomid are you taking? What's your plan if the clomid doesn't work? I'm sorry it's been such a long time I can't remember if you had Pcos or what (if any) ttc issues you had. You should see a clear ov with clomid if that's the right treatment for you. You may need a higher dose or a different med option. I'm not expressly familiar with it as our issues are different...I only know a little. It's really hard to say on ur chart when you ov'd specifically, except that you are definitely in your luteal phase now by the higher range of temps. I know this doesn't give you much hope, but if ff is wrong, my guess would be possibly cd16 ov. It's not impossible to get pg from a "late" ov compared to when you bd either as sperm can survive 5-7 days, so it still wouldn't mean you're out hun. :hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

THX, PK! I'm on 50 mg of Clomid-pretty sure I ovulate w/it, which is why we didn't up the dose after the first month. HOWEVER, my pre-o temps are so rocky, I think it throws everything off. I don't have PCOS. As I was around 20 months ttc, my OB finally wanted me to try Clomid b/c my once late ovulation had come as early as 9 dpo, and he didn't think my uterine lining had any time to become strong enough to sustain a pregnancy, even if we did conceive. So, we're giving it a shot-just sucked that this month DH was out of town CD 12 through CD 17 : ( So in addition to the Clomid, I'm on the usual prenatals, plus low-dose aspirin (for my lining) and I drink red raspberry leaf tea (after O, also for strengthening the uterus). We're hoping the Clomid helps w/my O (as it seems to) and helps us to sustain a pregnancy! If this doesn't work, I think we will probably try "flushing" my tubes (if that's the correct verbage) and then on to IUI. However, it was difficult to convince DH to agree to the clomid, let alone what he'd have to do for an IUI. Time will tell!

So,PK, I see you're doing IVF? I do recall you mentioning (like a year and a half ago) thinking that maybe you had PCOS? Is this your 2nd round, or did that mean something else? How's it going so far? DHs cousin just conceived on her 2nd round of IVF so fingers crossed it's going well for you! 

Take care : )


----------



## poppy666

Awww eesoja81 lovely to see you :hugs::hugs: PK Queen of charts im useless lol but get some Preseed its great :winkwink:


----------



## eesoja81

Hiya, Poppy! We have tried Preseed-it's pretty good if you use @ half of what it recommends! Well, I guess I'm content right now just waiting for this 2ww to end so we can at least give it a fair shot next month! May will be 2 years ttc and we're getting quite antsy!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday woopp think this will be my last drink this weekend because i am about to ovulate wooppp got a darkish line but not very dark yet x x x


----------



## Hopes314

china congrats on full term!

milas been bad lately. she finds cords for appliances and things and plays with them and eats them! she also eats the dogs bone and other inappropriate things. the cords are a scary thing. i tell her no but it scares her and she bursts into tears and will cry for like 30 minutes or more sometimes! what a softy. she just turned 7 months. how do i get her to stop it!? is she too little to know "no" and i should just try to hide everything and keep her distracted 24/7??? we already "baby proofed" the house but there are some things you just cant get rid of. also shes been using things to stand up and then leaving go and hurting herself. ugh. :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

Hi eesoja...may will be 2 years ttc for us too. Long time :nope: I agree with poppy about the preseed. But you're right too...don't need as much as the directions recommend. I thought the red raspberry tea was only supposed to be used before ov??? I thought that it can cause uterine contractions so it wouldn't be good after ov as it could prevent implantation. :shrug: maybe I've got it mixed up with something else....I've read up on SO MANY different things now...

Thanks for asking after us :hugs: we did do 1 cycle of ivf last September. Good grief I can't believe it's been such a long time ago now, it seems. :wacko: all of my tests continue to come back normal although I have not had the HSG (the test for making sure tubes are clear) or laparoscopy done. We're almost completely positive I have endometriosis (rather than pcos :flower:) but we didn't do the other 2 tests to confirm or check tubes as ivf basically bypasses both problems anyway. You dont have to have clear tubes for ivf and the egg retrieval takes the eggs out of the poison environment that the endo causes for the fertilization. Anyway, we had a chemical pg with the ivf back in sept. :cry: we had 3 embryos transferred. It just wasn't meant to be. 

We basically have no choice but to do ivf. Dh has severe MFI/testicular failure. His last 2 sperm counts were at 300,000 total sperm. Scientifically speaking, we will never get pg on our own. Ever. It's a tough reality to face. We keep praying for a miracle. We were going to cycle again for ivf in January,but we had to cancel at the lSt minute as the financing fell-through. Another devastating blow. :cry: we've been trying to save up to try again, but other money issues/expenses keep getting in the way. We have to pay taxes this year for the first time ever in my life. And I earned half the amount of money I usually do. It's a hard concept to wrap my mind around. anyway, like I said, we keep praying for a miracle as ivf feels/seems out of our reach to do again for now. It's so very depressing. We're still trying "naturally" but that puts such a strain on our relationship for timing. I told dh that after may, I don't want to keep "trying" naturally anymore. It's just too much. I'm such a wreck of emotions. One day I'm hopeful and the next I'm hopeless (like today, can you tell? :dohh:) I did an hpt this morning, and it was :bfn: (of course). 

Well sorry I'm no ray of sunshine today sweeties :cry:


----------



## eesoja81

Hi, PK! I'm so sorry to hear about your experience in September : ( I do understand the stressors of the financial aspect-I don't think it would even be an option for us right now. But things happen for a reason and there's a reason why we're not pg yet! It is tough wanting and waiting for so long though! I also empathize w/you on ttc naturally. It is so difficult to time BD and have enough of it. DH works between 10 and 15 hours/day so he has minimal energy. He's trying, though. 

Re: the red raspberry leaf tea...it is actually recommended before and during pregnancy b/c of the benefits to the uterus. It does not cause contractions, but I have seen women in other forums posting about that. I think it might stem from the idea of drinking it right before giving birth to ease the delivery. 

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for both of us, and anyone else struggling. Hang in there and keep your chin up on days like to day-there are more babies in our futures : )


----------



## pk2of8

Thanks eesoja :hugs: yeah, it's really a "one-day-at-a-time" thing for me. I have no doubt that God has a plan with it all... I just really feel past the point now where it's something I can look at objectively and handle calmly or rationally. :wacko: not just b/c of the length of time or the issues that we have that are preventing it from happening, but I'm still not fully over putting out $15k cash with nothing to show for it. We drained our savings. I'm sorry I'm really just complaining now. :( every cycle I spend the first several days of af in tears and dh feels like a failure and less of a man. :cry: it's awful. And now I find myself getting angry sometimes, thinking I DON'T WANT to be one of those "stories" of .... "well as soon as we stopped thinking about it and relaxed..." b/c I just think that's a bunch of bs. It has nothing to do with that for us. And besides, when it's something you desire so desperately, I don't believe it's possible to just "stop thinking about it." and im really sick of people saying that...or that we should just be grateful for what we have or that we're making it not happen by trying so much or by stressing about it.... Ugh!!!!! the ivf really taught me that we have NO control in this process whatsoever. It is totally in God's hands. Buuuuut..... (like I've told dh) we can't pray for a miracle and then not bd at the appropriate times (this is not going to be any immaculate conception, ya know :winkwink:). Or we can't pray for a way to do ivf and never try to save. Don't get me wrong...we are doing both. ..... Ahhh I'm just venting. Like I said, not having a good day. Some days, I feel God is teaching about contentment and that I can really say I "get" it. And really I am...I CAN BE, or I WILL be content if things stay as they are. But it doesn't mean I won't hurt if it never happens for us. Mostly for my dh, as I know how much this would mean to him. :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
I'm officially on :cloud9:!!! 
and here is why!! 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/speckle2.jpg 

My fertility nurse landed up doing the scan. She was really pleased to be able to say that there is a really strong heartbeat and lots of fetal movements! 
In this pic the head is at the bottom next to the yolk sac. From there you can make out the little arms and legs! 
:coud9:!!!


----------



## poppy666

:awww: congratz sweetie :happydance:


----------



## Damita

Yay Sk :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls ovulating wooppp hers a pic sk yaya congrats hun x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120331-00165.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Damita

pk2of8 said:


> Thanks eesoja :hugs: yeah, it's really a "one-day-at-a-time" thing for me. I have no doubt that God has a plan with it all... I just really feel past the point now where it's something I can look at objectively and handle calmly or rationally. :wacko: not just b/c of the length of time or the issues that we have that are preventing it from happening, but I'm still not fully over putting out $15k cash with nothing to show for it. We drained our savings. I'm sorry I'm really just complaining now. :( every cycle I spend the first several days of af in tears and dh feels like a failure and less of a man. :cry: it's awful. And now I find myself getting angry sometimes, thinking I DON'T WANT to be one of those "stories" of .... "well as soon as we stopped thinking about it and relaxed..." b/c I just think that's a bunch of bs. It has nothing to do with that for us. And besides, when it's something you desire so desperately, I don't believe it's possible to just "stop thinking about it." and im really sick of people saying that...or that we should just be grateful for what we have or that we're making it not happen by trying so much or by stressing about it.... Ugh!!!!! the ivf really taught me that we have NO control in this process whatsoever. It is totally in God's hands. Buuuuut..... (like I've told dh) we can't pray for a miracle and then not bd at the appropriate times (this is not going to be any immaculate conception, ya know :winkwink:). Or we can't pray for a way to do ivf and never try to save. Don't get me wrong...we are doing both. ..... Ahhh I'm just venting. Like I said, not having a good day. Some days, I feel God is teaching about contentment and that I can really say I "get" it. And really I am...I CAN BE, or I WILL be content if things stay as they are. But it doesn't mean I won't hurt if it never happens for us. Mostly for my dh, as I know how much this would mean to him. :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## eesoja81

Hang in there, PK : ) I'll be thinking of you : )


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think its both sides this month feel like they are going to pop pain in both sides and down my legs her a picture pk big :hugs: fx we get there soon hun x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120401-00167.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pk2of8

I hope you get a double chance this cycle caz :thumbup: and thanks sweetie :hugs: 

Thank you damita and eesoja :hugs: 

Af for me...started yest afternoon. So ignore my chart as I haven't had time to update it yet. I said I wasn't going to give up on timing bd'ing until may, when we hit our full 2 years, but now I'm struggling. Just think it will never happen for us naturally. Dh may already have no sperm left, in which case bd'ing is obviously useless. At least to time it anyway. Even though, with only 300,000 sperm the doc would say it's pointless to time sex as it is. We're going to have him do a new SA next wk I think...see what's going on. I'm dreading that "azoospermia" diagnosis. :cry: and to think a year and a half ago, he had 22 million. What I wouldnt give to have a number like that now. That was still extremely low, but workable. We could have at least done IUI. I hate this :cry: and to make matters worse, the girl I'm interpreting for this morning is 8 months pregnant. I interpreted for her last summer and she wasn't pregnant. Now she's almost full-term. She's young. Single. Life f-ing sucks.


----------



## puppycat

PK :hugs:

I am so sad to hear you so down :(


----------



## poppy666

Wish there was something i could do for you PK really do :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

PK - :hugs: as poppy said - wish there was something we could do to help you! :hugs:


----------



## Damita

aww PK :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Big :hugs: to you PK and Eesoja :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well pk big big :hugs::hugs: afm for 2 days i have had really bad af cramp in lower abdomen never had this before dose any one no what it can be x x x


----------



## PJ32

Hugs PK, :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you all have a nice Easter afm ff has put ovulation as cd20 i think it was cd19 so i am 3 to 4 dpo wooopppp x x x


----------



## babyhopes2010

PK :hugs:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:ladies

First off, I want to say I love you all:hugs: & you all mean the world to me.

BabyHopes, good to hear from you, I hope you and Freya are going good:hugs:

I just wanted to share with you ladies that I had a Drs appointment yesterday and it went like this: Every Tuesday & Friday I have stress test done to make sure everything is all good with Camryn. For the past 2-3 weeks she has NOT been cooperating...LOL So, yesterday was a typical afternoon of not cooperating. After about oh...30 mins I go and get checked he says I am a 2 (been 2 for about 2 weeks now) but close to a 3. I was like cool. I then say when can we take her:haha: his response was next Thursday..I was like are you serious, he was like yeah. He was like I'm off next weekend so it would have to be Thursday. I was shocked, it all became real that I may actually meet my baby girl on Thursday:wacko: So, on Tuesday we will talk more and to see where I'm at cause I may go on my own before then. I am so excited and scared at the same time. Oh, then this morning, I got up to go to the bathroom, wiped and I think I lost some or all of my plug.:happydance: & I was having contractions...I will keep you ladies posted


----------



## puppycat

Yay! China I'm so excited for you :D

Afternoon ladies

Had a little lie in this morning, Laura didn't wake up until 9am which was nice. Slept quite well, got up about 2am for the loo but that's it. DH spent most of the night snoring as usual.

My new Wee Notions nappy arrived this morning and I love it, have attached a few pics of it for you to see. Girls on my FB will have already seen it!

22weeks today - attached a bump pic too.

Laura has a birthday party this afternoon. Ugh! I hate going to children's birthday parties, a room full of screaming brats. Not my ideal Saturday!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1408.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3









IMAG1405.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2









IMAG1407.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## China girl

Puppy...you looke Awesome!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

PC loving the nappies, also your gonna be huge come 40 weeks :haha: but its going so fast already, hope the sickness is settling a little for you :hugs:



CG i cant believe this time next week you'll have your little princess :cloud9: cant wait till Thurseday now be stalking here and FB :happydance: loads of pictures please lol


Hope everyone else is well too :hugs: my two covered in colds, serenity bless her eyes are runny and matter sticking to her eye lashes, having to wipe with cotton wool and warm water just hoping it clears soon cos they look sore.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Sorry I haven't been on here much, have been lurking. 

CG - So exciting! Any more news from you yet? Any more contractions? 

Puppy - loving the bump pic! Cant wait to post my first bump pic!Still just my flabby tummy here! Boohoo I want a bump now! hehe 
love the nappy!! My cousin is trying to convince me to take some of her old nappies - some of them haven't been used in almost 5 years! Not sure how good they will be now. 

Poppy - :hugs: to your little ones. Hope they are feeling better soon!! 

AFM - starting to feel more human again and not like a lifeless rag!! At least now I am able to do a bit around the house instead of sleeping on the couch all day!! 

Hope all other DD's are doing well.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you all have had a good easter afm i am thinking about taking pregnacare conception vitamins at the moment i am taking a-z just wondering has any one else tried theses and got pregnant pc love the bump and the nappies x x x


----------



## puppycat

Yeh i was taking pregnacare Caz, the ones woth omega tabs too. Watch out they make your wee orange, lol


----------



## Hopes314

pk :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: praying for you


----------



## poppy666

Hows Mila doing Hopes? 7mths already aww


----------



## pk2of8

Thank you for all the hugs and thoughts sweeties :hugs: I'm ok. Just get struck by a bad day here and there. We're going to get dh a new SA this week or next week. See where things really stand. I've just been too lazy and tired to temp or chart lately somy chart is terribly outdated. I'll get around to it soon. Otherwise, spring break is finished here so it's back to work and school for the kiddos today. Ho hum.....


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well i will be testing next friday if no :af: x x x


----------



## poppy666

FX For you Caz :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## China girl

I am going to be induced tomorrow:happydance::happydance:

Only a select few know, hubbs is going to post a pic on FB when she is here.


----------



## poppy666

OMG :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: Cant bloody wait :haha: Hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow CG and safe arrival of your long awaited princess :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

wooppp cg good luck hun x x x


----------



## Damita

woohooo good luck :)


----------



## Hopes314

good luck china i cant wait to see pictures of her!!!


----------



## phoebe

Good luck China xxxxx can't wait to meet your princess!!!! xxxxx
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:​


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh CG!!! I can't wait to see pics of her!!! 

and BTW - does anyone have grapes for me? I think this is officially my craving! Just finished a large bunch and am ready to get more out the fridge!! Bought 2 bags of grapes yesterday and already finished one bag! Am I allowed to tuck into the 2nd bag? :haha:


----------



## phoebe

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well i will be testing next friday if no :af: x x x

keeping everything crossed for u Caz xxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

lol i had craving for grapes with Rhys and mushrooms :haha:


----------



## phoebe

skweek35 said:


> Oh my gosh CG!!! I can't wait to see pics of her!!!
> 
> and BTW - does anyone have grapes for me? I think this is officially my craving! Just finished a large bunch and am ready to get more out the fridge!! Bought 2 bags of grapes yesterday and already finished one bag! Am I allowed to tuck into the 2nd bag? :haha:

Hell yeah hun, in fact i am munching on a punnet of grapes at this sec, but will gladly trade for chocolate xxxx:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## skweek35

We've got loads of chocolate in the fridge - TRADE!!!!! please pretty please!!! 

got mushrooms in the friedge too but not really in the mood for them. 
The other thing I want at the mo, but have always loved them is cherry tomatoes!! So is that also considered a craving?


----------



## phoebe

Lets do it hehehehehehe!!! my going rate is 1 grape per pound of chocolate:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## skweek35

is that all!! a bunch per lb of choc!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## phoebe

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: it was worth a try:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## phoebe

Yikes when did my baby get that far across her ticker?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Time sure does fly!!!:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: So who do i see in regards to slowing down time?????..............


----------



## phoebe

Popples xxxx:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## puppycat

Exciting news China!

Good luck Caz

Hey Phoebles :wave:


----------



## phoebe

Hey Puppy xxxx:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi: hows u and bumpkins doing?? xxx


----------



## phoebe

Will be right back, Florence permitting!!!! I smell something funky :sick:


----------



## poppy666

Helloooooooooooooooooo Pheobe :hugs: seren just done one of those ewwwwww, hows flo and yourself? x


----------



## puppycat

phoebe said:


> Hey Puppy xxxx:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi: hows u and bumpkins doing?? xxx

We're doing good thanks. Finally seem to have stopped being sick. :happydance:

Can't believe Florence is 9 months!!


----------



## skweek35

Phoebe - I take that funky smell is not grapes! hehe


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Helloooooooooooooooooo Pheobe :hugs: seren just done one of those ewwwwww, hows flo and yourself? x

Hey Pops i am well albeit
cream crackered:sleep::sleep::sleep:. Methinks Flo has another 3 teeth on the way, and is full of cold too teamed with the most foulest nappies i have ever seen!!!! :wacko::wacko::dohh::dohh: Have been up since 1am, so i'm starting to see double now:haha::haha: Hows miss Seren doing nowadays??? xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

skweek35 said:


> Phoebe - I take that funky smell is not grapes! hehe

No-sir-eeeeeeeee bob!!!! That would be doodie#4 mostly hehehehe!!


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh bless her teething isnt nice :hugs: seren ok, her and korben got runny noses and high temps so think something going around. Still no night routine for her :dohh: last feed after 11pm-midnight then she wakes again for another between 3am-5am grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol, envy babies that sleep 7pm till morning.


----------



## Hopes314

poppy- mila wakes at night around the same times that serenity does. must be a fussy baby thing eh? some days i dont mind it and other days i just get so fed up with it all. i see some of my friends and their babies and they are always so content and they sleep through the night and all that good stuff and i get jealous! mila is happier than when she was younger but im pretty sure id still classify her as a fussy baby. hopefully we will catch our breaks with these babies sometime soon poppy! :hugs:

:wave: hello dds! other than the fussiness and waking at night mila is doing well. she still only has two teeth. shes 7 and a half months now! time has been flying lately. she is standing a lot now.. she spends pretty much her entire day using furniture to stand and then walking around along it lol. she leaves go and gets really excited but falls after a few seconds. i feel like all our baby dds are growing up so fast :( anyone thinking about jumping back on the ttc side anytime soon!? i think mila is going to be an only child til shes at least 3 lol


skweek- thanks for the food posts i am now craving grapes and those little tomatoes. yummy juicy stuff! maybe you are a little dehydrated? sometimes i crave super juicy stuff like that when i am thirsty. when i was pregnant i craved raw fruits a lot.. and slim jims!!

china- i cant wait to hear from you and see pics of camryn when she finally arrives!


----------



## skweek35

Oh yes - GL CG!! 
Eagerly anticipating news very soon!! FXed all goes well. 

Still just wanting to eat grapes all day - could be that I am slightly dehydrated as I dont think I'm drinking as much as I should. 

So good to hear little dd's are growing up. but oi oi oi, sounds like some of you have some rather fussy little babba's on your hands. 

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## lupinerainbow

SB- sorry to hear your news :hugs:
PK- :hugs: Sorry things are so rough for you at the moment!
CG- :happydance::happydance: Good luck hun! :hugs:

Sorry can't actually remember anything else except :o:o How did all your babies grow up so fast? Anyone going to be ttc again soon? 

AFM- Not stopped ttc but have stopped the FS for a few months. They understood and said to just contact them when i am feeling well enough, which i'm hoping will be next cycle :) just got to have my cd21 bloods done next cycle then i can get back to the FS, lots has changed, think i finally have to right medication combination and feeling a whole lot better. Has been a while since i have relapsed now so think its time to get back to the FS. 

Hope you are all doing well :hugs::kiss: xxxxx


----------



## babydream

Hello ding dongs!

I read through the posts but don't remember much...

PK i'm sorry you're struggling hunni and the news about your friend is just...sad. I know you'd do anything to be in her shoes (((hugs)))

Eesoja, nice to 'see' you again. Hope clomid will work for you and yes, preseed is good we also used conceive+. Good luck and don't disappear again. x

CG, i'm stalking for news today good luck hunni, can't wait to see pics of little Camryn xxxx

Glad to see preggo ladies are doing fine, PC you look fab, Skweek i loved icy cold grapes from the fridge when i was sick at the beginning, Damita i haven't seen any bump pic from you xx

Poppy, hope Serenity and korben will get better soon if they're not yet. How is your little grandchild coming along??? Hope all is well with the pregnancy xx

Phoebe, nice to see you sweetie, can't believe Flo is 9months old, blimey time is flying, she's gorgeous xxxx

Caz, good luck fx it'll be a bfp for you finally xx

Jenny, hope Rebecca is doing well, we were having one nightfeed for a while and then it all stopped so it won't be long for her now hopefully. xx

Asfm...Well, Bella is great and easy, she's been sleeping through the night for the past 5 nights average 9pm-7am. But come the jabs and teething it'll be all over i bet :( I had to go to gp with depression unfortunately, i've been struggling with our problems ( not Bella) and finding it harder and harder. I spend too much time alone so need to get out more. Gp prescribed flouxetine but haven't started yet, i'm a bit scared of it and would like to try a bit longer on my own. Maybe if a socialize more it'd be okay but we're struggling financially so not many placed i could go to. But otherwise all ok, Bella is happy and healthy, will get her weighed on saturday again. 

Love you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all how are we all 

still waiting for first AF since MC been almost 5wks now hope it comes soon. Also had my first Smear test on tuesday results should arrive wednesday really nervous now as a friend who had her little girl same day as I have Mckenzie (has a little boy aswell now) same age as me has just been diagnosed with cervical cancer and has to have a hysterectomy feel so sorry for her.


----------



## poppy666

Sorry to hear about your friend SB, my AF arrived 7 weeks after my MC can remember ranting about it on here :dohh: hope it comes soon for you :kiss:


BD huge hugs sweetie :hugs::hugs: know that feeling of being lonely, think its worst in first few months, hope you get through it soon :hugs: Do you not have a sure start near you? ive just started going and its only £1 for two hours, gets me out for a while to socialise and something for korben.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies. :hi:

It's been so long since I 've stopped by last. Everything's looking great with everyone. All these beautiful baby ding dongs.:cloud9: The ding dong god obviously favors girls ;) I can't believe that not so long ago we were all trying together.

I am still on the TTC wagon. Still hoping. Still praying. Wish dh and I luck :thumbup:


Hugs and kisses to everyone.

Congrats China! Wishing you and LO happy and safe delivery.

:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

praying for your bfp too soon RP :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Thanks so much Poppy. Some days have been rough, but others are promising. We refuse to give up.

Love the pictures of your children. You have a beautiful family. :)


----------



## poppy666

NEVER give up :kiss: and thank you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

no news yet from china i guess??


----------



## poppy666

:hugs::happydance::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS LOVELY SHE'S GORGEOUS :happydance::happydance::hugs:​


----------



## puppycat

News on China's FB :wohoo:

Looks a big girl, can't wait to hear details x


----------



## poppy666

Yep im guessing 9lb + :haha: know she had an emergency section, but hope she's ok bless her


----------



## babydream

She's absolutely gorgeous! Huge congrats CG xxxxxxx


----------



## skweek35

Congrats CG!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## phoebe

Congratulations China!!!! Miss Camryn is absolutely beautiful xxxxxxxx
Wishing you a speedy recovery and all my love to you all on this very happy day. The biggest hugs sweetpea xxxxxxxxx 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

Ps. methinks i might need to pass Florence's crown as heaviest DD bubba to Camryn:haha::winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

congratulation cg cant wait see pics :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:well done x x x


----------



## sleeping bubs

wow congrats China  can't wait to see pics 

on another note AF arrived this morning


----------



## lupinerainbow

Congrats china she is beautiful :) love her hair! :hugs::kiss: to you both 

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

SB so glad to hear AF arrived, bet you are too :hugs:


----------



## Damita

congrats china :)


----------



## China girl

Thank you girls!!
I will post my birth story tomorrow or Monday, but I will say that this was the worst experience I have ever had. I am just blessed that Camryn is okay.


----------



## skweek35

CG - good to see you and Camryn are safe and sound. Looking forward to reading your birth story.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls spotting today af is jew tuesday fx she don't come will be testing Friday i will let you all no x x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Caz hope it stays away too, are you still under a FS? x


----------



## Hopes314

ok i cant believe camryn was less than 8 lbs. she looks so big to me! in fact, i cant believe she was less than 10 lbs! congratulations china she is beauuuuutiful! i cant wait to hear your story and i am so glad that the two of you are alright. i hope you are healing ok, i hated the csec and the weeks of recovery following!


----------



## China girl

Hey girls...here is my birth story.....

I was scheduled to be induced on April 12. Everything was going great besides the fact that I was really hungry. My Dr broke my water that morning around 8. I was getting mild contractions, nothing I could not handle. My nurse didn't want me waiting too long for the epi so I got. I got more of the epi on my right side, so when I got a contraction I felt it all on the left. It took about a good 30-45 mins for it even out. So around 2 the nurse had another Dr check my waters becasue nothing was coming out. He said they had broken. Some kind of way Camryn was blocking my water from leaking out:shrug: So around 5 o'clock I was fully dialted and ready to start pushing. I was pushing for over an hour. I had trouble pushing because I was so tired. I had to be there at 6am and had nothing to eat since 830 the night before. So anyway, by this point my Dr is getting frustrated because I'm not pushing right..she would come down then go back up. So, finaly he said he she does not come then we have to do a C-Sec. At this point, I don't care because I don't have the energy to push anymore. Also, I could not hold my breath for 10 seconds to push either. So, this goes on till about 615. He is watching her BP & Heart rate, & everytime I have a contraction they would drop. At this point I had no idea that her vitals were dropping, all I knew was that I was flying down the hall way to the OR. When we arrive I all I hear is my Dr saying "what part of emergency C-section don't yall understand:haha: Then it hit me, something was wrong and all I wanted at that point was my husband. It seemed like forever when Chris arrived (more like 2-4 mins) Chris got there and was holding my hand and I was crying because I could feel the pressure and it hurt. The nurse was trying to give me more drugs so I would not feel it. Dr got Camryn out in like 2 mins & I heard her cry, I just cried even harder. They showered her to me and whisked her away with my hubby. Next thing I remember I woke up in the recovery room...roughly 2 hours later. Thats when Chris told me what happened. Camryn's BP and HR dropped/bottomed out with the contractions. She was also OP, face up and the cord was wrapped around her neck. Hence the ECS. I was like WOW!! plus she was a big baby. I am grateful for my Dr, who saved my daughters life. And I thank God that she is alright. As for me, I am healing and walking around. I feel great, just can't over do it. So, I am going to relax and bond with my baby girl. She is getting better at the breastfeeding. Took her a day to adjust becasue all she wanted to do was sleep. But she has got the hang of it and is doing very well.

I will post more pics as I get them, but this is my favorite.
 



Attached Files:







Camryn.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## puppycat

WOW she looks so alert in that photo and ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!

Well done China, she is amazing, and, regardless of how she came into this world, she is your little blessing from the Lord and completely yours forever :)

Thanks goodness all turned out the way it did xx


----------



## poppy666

Omg CG i bet you was so relieved to get her out sweetie, thank God everything turned out ok, you and Camryn came out of it safely :hugs: she's gorgeous and all that hair, can you give seren some :haha:

Now plenty of rest missy, you did good girl :kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## PJ32

Congratulations CG she is beautiful. Thank goodness you are both alright xx


----------



## poppy666

Hey PJ some up to date pictures of Amelia would be lovely.... 3 months already :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

CG- Camryn is absolutely gorgeous! Thank the good Lord above you are both safe now! Congrats again now rest up and feed that beautiful daughter of yours!


----------



## phoebe

China, Miss Camryn is absolutely stunning!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: So sorry to hear what a traumatic birth both u and she had. But i hope ur both doing well now. Take it easy my dear friend. Much love to u and ur family xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Teefs 3, 4 and 5 are here!!! So now hopefully i will get a good nights rest again..................... for now!!:haha::wacko::dohh::happydance::haha:


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooo bless her, didnt have much bother with korbens till he got his big one's... bet i get shit with serenity tho, you'll hear me on fb :haha:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Wooohoooo bless her, didnt have much bother with korbens till he got his big one's... bet i get shit with serenity tho, you'll hear me on fb :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Aww bless her, she is ur wee Diva and u love it!!! I thought it was sleep regression, until the funky nappies and rash. But what really nailed it for me, was getting bit and yes i did say bit on the chuffing nose!!!:sulk::saywhat:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: bet that hurt lol, seren would just bite mine off for payback :dohh:


----------



## pk2of8

Hello lovelies... I just have a short moment, but wanted to give a little post...

China, God bless you sweetie and your beautiful new baby girl!!!! :cloud9: she is absolutely precious, and I know you are so relieved that it all turned out ok. You did fabulous hun!! We're all proud of you and I know you'll have the best time bonding with your little princess! :cloud9: 

Poppy, hopes, sk, pc, phoebles, pj, lupes, and anyone I've missed :hugs: xxxx miss you all bunches. 

Sleeping, I'm glad af finally showed for u sweetie. Maybe you'll fall again right away, like poppy did :winkwink: with a sticky bean this time :hugs:

Regal, I've missed ya on here sweetie! :hugs: so glad to see you post... So you found out it was mfi then?? So whats your plan from here and next steps? Praying for you sweetie :hugs:

Caz, how is it for you love?? I'm holding out hope!!! :hugs:

Not much to say about me girls. I haven't even temped this cycle at all. I know my cycles so well now I don't know that I need to. Haven't opk'd either. although, don't get me wrong... My mind is still just as aware of everything my body is doing and obsessed. I haven't ov'd yet. Maybe today or tmw. I'm close. But dh been a lazy bum in the bd department. So whatever. I'm not going to fight him over it. Anyway, love to all ding dings :kiss:


----------



## lupinerainbow

I just have to share this with you because it is such an exciting prospect for me! :happydance:
After my psych doctor did a routine blood test it turns out although i have been taking folic acid every day for the past 3 years + i have a deficiency in folate. This can cause an increased risk of schizophrenia and infertility. 
They have now put me on a high dosage of folic acid (5mg) and they are hoping that this will help me mentally and physically! This is the first hopeful thing that has happened in the past few months and i am really excited that this could be the answer :happydance:
Will keep you up to date, so happy right now! 

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Nice to see you on PK huge hugs :hugs::hugs:



LR that sounds promising and got everything crossed now that this could be beneficial for your health and TTC lovely, keep us posted :kiss::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Lupin - that news from your docs sounds hopeful! FXed this is the answer to you not getting a BFP as yet. 

Phoebes - Florence really knows how to do things! And that means - do things BIG!!! Never in small measures! Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight! 

PK - time to dress up hun - I'm still convinced it helped me hehe Basque and suspenders did the trick for me! hehe 
On a more serious note - FXed you catch that eggy this month and get your much wanted BFP!! 

AFM - Well was back at school today and am absolutely shattered!! Those kids really worked my case today! 

Well shock of all shocks! I'm not the only one at work who is pregnant! turns out my 'head of school' is due about 10 days before me! 

Hope all other DD's are well!!


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> Hey PJ some up to date pictures of Amelia would be lovely.... 3 months already :hugs:

I know, I'm crap lol. I cant upload from the ipad Will add you on Facebook got loads of piccies on there xx
:blush:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh are you Vicki? think that was the name i added :haha: will check in the morning ive logged out now :dohh:


----------



## Regalpeas

*CONGRATS CHINA*! Thank God everything ended up well with you and Camryn. You did a great job! :) She's an adorable baby that's for sure. 

*Pk2*- Yes MFI it is. Dh was on clomid. Now he's taking zinc and next he'll take a fertvit. Really he needs to change his lifestyle. He's literally become a couch potato. lol Not funny really but I think he's going through a mid life crisis plus all of this. Our focus it to improve our health and our lifestyles, get his count up, get both of our weight down but especially mine (which I have been actively working on forever now) and then go back for insemination. The FS says dh needs to get his viable count up 2 million more sperm to be eligible for IUI at least ...so...we're basically playing the waiting game and hopeful for a natural bfp in the process.


Also, I know how you feel about being in tuned with your body. I'm actually taking a relaxed approach for the next few months myself. Hope things get better and that dh gets back with it!


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> Ahhh are you Vicki? think that was the name i added :haha: will check in the morning ive logged out now :dohh:

Yep that's me. Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm af hasn't come just wondering can hpt show up at 16 dpo i am going getting a test tomorrow oh and i cant wait i spotted cd32cd33 and nothing since only cramps her and there fx i hope this is my month i feel + about it x x x


----------



## babydream

Ahhh, Caz it's sooo exciting. Of course hpt shows at 16dpo, mine did very well at 14dpo. Good luck and let us know. Really promising, fx for you bfp. xx


----------



## puppycat

I think you should test now!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Yes i agree with PC get piddling nowwwwwwwwwwwwwww :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Any results yet Caz? FXed!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls cant believe it yayyyyyyyyyyy we are cant stop crying just hope its in the right place now and not a ectopic i am not bleeding so oh thinks its in the right place her a pic x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120419-00169.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## phoebe

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Caz!!!!! So pleased for u hunny!!!! Wow i am so totally made up for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
My goodness this has been a long wait for you and hubby, i shall be keeping everything crossed for a H & H pregnancy. All my love sweetheart xxxxxx
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## phoebe

Got up this morning feeling all miserable and sorry for myself. But now i am grinning from ear to ear. Your news has made my day Caz xxxxxx :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

*OMGF WHAT A SIGHT CAZ*​
Flipping tear in my eyes here, fantastic news :happydance::happydance::happydance: get that doctor rang and get an early scan :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## caz & bob

just phoned now and they wont do a early scan the doc said so she wants see me next friday at 9. 30am might phone the hozzy see what they say x x x


----------



## sleeping bubs

OH WOW CAZ CONGRATS SO happy for you  Yer phone the hospital they might want to see you earlier!! 


asfm having a lazy day not even dressed yet lol but I am waiting for postman fluffy mail and I don't want to miss it!!!


----------



## caz & bob

just phoned the hozzy got to go in tomoz between 9_12 so i will got at 10 let you all no tomoz the lady said on the phone they will just take bloods tomoz x x x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

HUGE CONGRATS CAZ, SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## coral11680

Wow caz excellent news!!! Congrats!!! You have waited so long, so happy for you! Praying for healthy and happy 9 months!!
Xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Caz MC passes on her best wishes she forgot her password :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

aww tell her thanks x x


----------



## puppycat

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

Caz that's EPIC news! Congrats :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## PJ32

That's brilliants news Hun xxx congratulations to you both xxxxxxxx


----------



## China girl

HOT DAMN!!!!!
CONGRATS to you & hubby CAZ!!!
HUGE :hugs: to you


----------



## pk2of8

Caz I am so freakin' thrilled for you sweetie!!! I had a feeling about you this cycle based on your chart :winkwink: :thumbup: I hope you can get that early scan...seems like they would have to with your history of ectopic and early m/c and all. :shrug: in any case, I think you've got your little sticky bean finally sweetie!!! :hapoydance::happydance::happydance:
Huge :hug: :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## MommyV

Caz I'm so happy for you!!! Hoping you have a sticky bean. You've waited so long for this.

CG Camryn is a beauty. Scary birth story I'm glad that you're both okay.

PK LR I'm praying for you both to get a bfp soon.

Poppy Serenity is so cute even though she gives you a hard time. My ds is too cute also and still gives me a hard time

Pheobe how precious little Flo is getting more teeth too bad she kept you up at night but at least it was only for a couple days

BD Bella is so adorable! 

I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well especially all the pg ladies Damita Puppycat Skweek.

afm Rebekah is 5 months on Monday she is getting her two bottom teeth but she's been very good about it she has been sleeping through the night since two months and is such an easy going baby


----------



## MommyV

double post


----------



## poppy666

Omg MommyV there isnt much difference in age between ours and seren still wakes between 3.30-4.30am lol i envy you :haha: glad your doing well sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Congrats Caz!!! :happydance:


----------



## lupinerainbow

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS CAZ :happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy for you! Fingers crossed this is going to be your sticky baby :cloud9: 

Totally love it when DD's announce their bfps makes my day! So strange cause with anyone else i feel jealous :wacko:

:kiss::hugs:


xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

lol i could of shouted it all over facebook this morning, but bit my tongue :haha:


----------



## babydream

Omg, Caz i knew it i knew it!!!! Huge congratulations to you and hubby. Look after yourself and let us know what's happening in hospital. wishing you a happy and healthy 9months xxxxx

MommyV,nice to 'see' you here hunni, glad to hear all ok. Your siggy made me laugh you are 61weeks and 2days pregnant, blimey lol xxxx

CG, love your profile pic, Camryn is gorgeous xx

Hope everyone is okay. Nothing much happening to us, Bella is well still sleeping through the night but waiting for the turning point lol We saw a paediatrician she's fine and developing very well, need a hip scan as she was breech. seems like she's teething, dribbling like hell but very happy baby keeps smiling and cooing all the time. I've made a video for the family i thought i'd show you girls if you are interested...

https://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i473/tunde79/?action=view&current=IMG_1344.mp4

Password: babybella

xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Aww bless she's beautiful didnt need password sweet x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls went the hozzy they scanned me i am 5 weeks they think she had a look at my tube and she looked at my lining of the womb and said its nice and thick had bloods done i have to phone up in the morning and see what my count is her a pic of my tests dont say ewt on fb till i have had me next scan :) x x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120420-00171.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lupinerainbow

BD bella is sooo cute bless her :hugs:
Aww caz i am so happy everything is looking good! :happydance:
Yay for already being 5 weeks too! :hugs:


xxxxx


----------



## pk2of8

Babyd, Bella is just so precious!! :cloud9: she is just trying so hard to talk to you! Adorable!! :hugs:

Caz, tests look great and sounds good for the scan!! You should get a good beta, but they'll have to do it again in 2 days to make sure it's doubling properly, right? :hugs:

Mommyv, great to hear from you sweetie :hugs:

Regal, I know what you mean...it hit my dh really hard to learn that the issue was "him", although I've always stressed to him that it's "our" issue. What were his numbers? (if you don't mind sharing) and have they figured out why his count is low? The reason for it being low will make a big difference as to whether or not supplements will help. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Wow Caz, how are you feeling?


----------



## caz & bob

pc just feel really sick and dog ruff got a bit of pain on the left side but she said it is from were the egg has come out x x x


----------



## puppycat

Yay! Sounds like it's all going to plan then Caz. I hope you feel sick enough to keep your worries at bay without actually being sick! ;)


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhhhhhh fantastic news Caz, yes i coould of shouted on fb yesterday :haha: but nopeeeeeeeeeeeee i was good girl lol, fx this is it now sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Hopes314

CAZ!! congratulations!! i am so excited for you. you have waited so long and you are always just moving from one cycle to the next content and optimistic, its about time!! praying this one is sticky!!

jealous of you guys talking about your babies that sleep through the night. mila is sleeping worse than ever. she basically just sleeps with me now because its such a disaster and i have given up all hope of a normal baby that sleeps at night. she only takes 2 one hour naps a day and yet cant sleep through the night. she freaks out every time she wakes up! and i have to wedge stuff on both sides of her or she will just roll right onto her belly and then get on all fours and start crawling while still asleep and then she will wake up and scream! she is so active even in her sleep its weird i dont even know. she sleeps with me now and clings to me all night and eats once or twice. ugh. i have given up.

in other news- my SIL (the one who has been having preterm labor symptoms and i give her progesterone injections weekly, has placenta previa, etc.) anyway.. my SIL is back in the hospital tonight. she is 32 weeks and today started having some pains and bleeding like a period. texted me a bit ago and the bleeding is getting worse and she thinks shes having contractions. will update you guys when i find out anything. hope its nothing major and they keep that baby in there to cook longer.


----------



## Hopes314

SIL admitted to hospital for the night. bleeding worse, contractions every 3 min, she said some are hurting badly some not as much. got a betamethasone injection to get babys lungs up and moving producing surfactant. sounds like they might be getting ready to csection this baby, the drs have to make the right decision ahead of time because of the placenta previa.


----------



## puppycat

Keep us updated Hopes, love and prayers to your SIL xx


----------



## poppy666

In my prayers sweetie :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls nurse has just phoned and said my bloods are 1634 witch is high has anyone had them this high i have to go back for bloods tomorrow and scan Monday x x x


----------



## Hopes314

SIL had an ultrasound this am and baby is doing well but they found a lot of internal bleeding and blood clotting. i dont know where or what she means exaactly, shes not very medical lol so i guess thats just all she gathered from the conversation with her drs. They have her on a med to try to stop contractions. Cervix is thinning. Drs are keeping her there a few days to keep a close eye on her and baby and keep the meds going. Then they will make a decision on whether to deliver the baby or to send her home.


----------



## poppy666

Surely it be better to get baby out, bleeding dont sound good does it. Hope everything goes ok, but she probably be back in if they send her home if cervix is thinning? x


----------



## Hopes314

hmm poppy im not really sure. if it were my pregnancy i think id be more comfortable with just getting the baby out. the med that they inject the mom with to make the babys lungs secrete surfactant only lasts up to 7 days and can only be used once so if they decide not to deliver this baby in the next 6 days then they better be sure that this baby isnt going to try to make an appearance until it can breathe well on its own.


----------



## puppycat

What a worry for you all :(
:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Totally right... id feel more comfortable if it was my baby that they got it out too x


----------



## Hopes314

and yes i agree with you, if cervix is getting ready and with all the contractions shes had up to this point, and considering shes only 32 weeks, it seems to me if they sent her home she would probably not make it to even 36 weeks. but probably in the preemie world, every extra day you can keep baby in is a bonus. but isnt it dangerous to have placenta previa and be in labor in general?? dont babies die from placenta previa complications?


----------



## poppy666

Yes sadly ive read many a story on here of baby dying from placenta previa and not got the baby out in time and if that was me id be worried sick and annoyed at the hospital.


----------



## Hopes314

yes i cant tell her these things and scare her even more. luckily shes in the hospital and on monitors and baby is on monitors so if something went wrong they could catch it quick and csection. but being sent home i think is too scary and risky!


----------



## poppy666

Well i hope to god the hospital know what they doing, but not impressed. Keep us informed sweetie really hope and pray everything goes ok.


----------



## Hopes314

thanks poppy i feel the same. shes in a really great womens specialty hospital, same one i delivered mila at. i sure hope they dont send her home like this in a few days.


----------



## puppycat

Ooooh tought balancing act, I expect they're waiting on a high doctor or consultant to give the go ahead to get baby out - seems like they're on a knife edge to me, just hope it sways the right way for all sides. Scary times for your poor SIL :(


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies! 

Caz - OMG!! I'm so happy for you!!! If I had energy I would be jumping for joy! :wohoo: inside me all the way! I so happy for you!!! H & H pregnancy to you hun!! 
That nauseous feeling is a good sign! I know we dont enjoy it but may it comfort you that your lil bean is growing well!! 

BD - Bella is gorgeous!! 

Hopes - FXed all works out well in the end for your SIL. It's such a difficult time for her. She is in my thoughts an prayers. 

AFM - feeling really tired today but think its because I've been so busy over the past few days. Had very little time to relax. My tummy is definitely getting harder and I wont be in my jeans for much longer! 
12 scan on Wednesday morning. Yay!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## poppy666

Aww your only few days difference in dates with my son's baby, she due 26th October has her scan tomorrow... unless they change her due date.


----------



## Damita

:hugs: Hopes

sk nearly scan time woohooo!

:wave: hey ladies - not much going on at this end, just therapy and work, feeling better - taking it day by day :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Damita not long off V-Day its going so fast, you not think? x


----------



## pk2of8

morning sweeties... :hi:

hopes, will be praying for you SIL as well...it does sound really scary. i don't know much about placenta previa either, but sounds like maybe the bleeding from outside of the placenta...maybe a different spot in the uterus and that could be why the docs are not "as" concerned about it??? :shrug: I dunno...I hope they keep her in the hospital too. just sounds too risky.

caz, your numbers are not too high at all sweetie. and really, like i said the other day...one beta is good to confirm pregnancy, but to really check to make sure everything is ok, they should take your bloods again 2-3 days after so they can compare the 2 numbers. if there is at least a double in the numbers over a 48-hour period, then you know baby is growing/sticking properly. but from just one number, there's no way to tell, AND betas can vary dramatically from person to person, so that nurse should not have told you it's "high". that is a FANTASTIC beta and means you've got a good sticky bean in there. :hugs::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the hozzy for bloods done got to phone a 7 pm for results scan again tomoz really hope its not in my tube one part of me thinks its all OK because i am not bleeding and the other part thinks it is with the ectopic last time i was bleeding from day 1 and it was brown blood just panicking a bit x x x


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Damita not long off V-Day its going so fast, you not think? x

Yeah it is coming quickly :thumbup: waiting for 25 weeks so I can sort out these MAT1B thingy bobby


----------



## puppycat

Caz with your beta result they should definitely be able to see a sac. We had a scan at 5weeks too x


----------



## poppy666

Got everything crossed for you caz :hugs: think i seen korben's heartbeat at 5 + 4 days so like PC said you should see at least the sac


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:


----------



## poppy666

Hey Babyhopes great to see you, hows Freya? and where is out update piccies of her :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am 5weeks 4 days still couldn't see ewt yet got to go back Thursday i will be 6 weeks then so should be able see something my pic x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120423-00172.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poppy666

Awww amazing news Caz bet your all on top of the world right now :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

just cant believe it hun xx


----------



## poppy666

So after Thurseday is a ticker going up missy? :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

ye and i am going to tell family and that x x x


----------



## puppycat

:happydance:


----------



## skweek35

:wohoo: Caz!! Great scan!! 
My next scan is Wednesday morning! 2 more sleeps - roll on Wednesday!!


----------



## Damita

Yay Caz!


----------



## babydream

Glad it's all going well Caz :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been for my scan only 1 i am having hers a pic got to go back next friday to see bean 5 weeks i am x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120426-00173.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poppy666

Wooohooo congratulations sweetie :happydance::happydance: now get that ticker up :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

haha will soon not telling anyone on face book till i am 12 weeks hun x x x


----------



## poppy666

Dont blame you my son didnt :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Ticker looks good Caz ;)


----------



## skweek35

Hi DD's! :wave: 
Hope you are all well. 

Had my 12 week scan done on Wednesday morning. 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/Scan25042012-1c.jpg 
This looks to be a very relaxed baby - hands behind the head and legs kicked up! SO CUTE!! 

Speckle just had had enough after about 10 minutes of being pushed and prodded! 
It eventually decided that enough is enough. It turned over (to face my back) and went to speel! Little sod!! :haha: 

Think I might have my hads full!


----------



## Damita

aww cute sk!


----------



## skweek35

Sorry for the spelling mistake - meant to say sleep and not speel!! :haha: 

Just shows how tired I was last night!! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## puppycat

Very cute! I'm guessing pink bump for you :)


----------



## skweek35

Thanks PC. If you dont mind me asking why do you think pink?


----------



## puppycat

I *think* I can see a nub in the bottom picture which is horizontal - suggests girlie bump :)


----------



## skweek35

I hope you are right! I do want a girl. But if its a boy I will be just as happy. 
Just sooo many boys in the family and 2 friends also have 2 boys each! so time to break up the blue!!


----------



## puppycat

Are you going to find out?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sk lovely pic hun cant wait till i am 12 weeks x x


----------



## skweek35

puppycat said:


> Are you going to find out?

Yes, we think its best for us to find out. That way we will feel more prepared. 8 weeks and counting!


----------



## puppycat

skweek35 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Are you going to find out?
> 
> Yes, we think its best for us to find out. That way we will feel more prepared. 8 weeks and counting!Click to expand...

Cool, and I can live through you for my gender excitement until our yellow surprise arrives - I didn't realise how hard it would be to avoid nappy ruffles when you don't know what you're having. Check these out....

clicky


----------



## poppy666

Fab scan pics sweetie, im also guessing girl her scull looks like serenitys 12wk :winkwink: i had a gender scan at 16wks couldnt wait lol but good job cos she was crossing her legs at my 20wk scan.


----------



## China girl

Skweek...love the pic...so cute!!


----------



## skweek35

PC - although I'm not planning on using cloth nappies - those are just too adorable!!! I want the one on the right!! Just too cute for words!! 

Thanks ladies!! I do hope we are team pink. Time to break up all the blue between my friends and family!!


----------



## puppycat

I know, right! They are insanely beautiful.
You don't need to use cloth to appreciate a bit of girly ruffles! Lol


----------



## skweek35

to true PC!!! If I am having a girl I'm going to have so much fun dressing her up in pink girly ruffles!! 

I look at the baby boy clothes and think its all so plain and boring.


----------



## pk2of8

Hello lovelies :hugs:

Quiet here lately. .... Onto another cycle for me. Cd2 today. Still not temping. Just seems pointless at the mo. Trying to work out when we can do another ivf cycle. Hopefully this summer. Anyway just :coffee: around here... Ho hum....


----------



## puppycat

PK :hugs:

Keep your chin up lady xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls had me scan seen the heart beat 6 weeks 1 day she said dont need to go back now only to see midwife hers a pic x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120504-00175.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: Excellent news Caz


----------



## pk2of8

Fabulous news caz!!! I'm so happy for you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

fx it will be you next hun x x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww caz :cloud9: So lovely to see another baby ding dong! :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww great news and fantastic scan pic :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Caz - thats a lovely scan pic! I am so glad this one is a sticky little bean!!


----------



## Hopes314

congrats caz!!

update on SIL: they let her come home from hospital and then within a week she had a massive bleed and was life flighted to the hospital and the baby was csectioned at only 33.5 weeks. he was 5 lb 14 oz which is good size for only 33.5 weeks. she had him a few days ago. both still in hospital, SIL coming home in next day or two but baby in the NICU til further notice. guess hes doing ok, was on breathing and feeding tubes not sure now. i think it was best they get that baby out though. think they will both be just fine.


----------



## Hopes314

how come nobody is posting any bump pics lately!! pc is the only one i think! come onnn :) lets see some baby bumps! or pee sticks even? oh how i miss poas..


----------



## poppy666

Dangerous condition to have, so fantastic news that they delivered baby and all is well :happydance: great weight too, send our love and hopefully once the little fella is better we can see what he looks like :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Hopes314 said:


> how come nobody is posting any bump pics lately!! pc is the only one i think! come onnn :) lets see some baby bumps! or pee sticks even? oh how i miss poas..

You could always poas Hopes :haha: Yes bump pic's... Caz be soon posting some :winkwink:


----------



## Hopes314

poppy-serenity looks adorable in your new pic. and also looks like shes doing a karate move :)
shes a skinny little girl isnt she!!?


----------



## Hopes314

and by the way poppy i poas about 2 weeks ago because i was having weird cm and just didnt understand lol. breastfeeding still has my body all crazy i think. not seen an af yet, i dread when that day comes though.


----------



## puppycat

Here you go then Hopes :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1408.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2









IMAG1463.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0639.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poppy666

Pmsl yes she looks like she going to hit someone ' probably me ' :haha: and yes she is a bit skinny and small, she got chubby legs tho.


PC loving your bump pics wow your blooming now :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hopes - good that the managed to get SIL's baba out safe and sound. eagerly waiting to see piccies of him when you can. 

Poppy - Seren is really getting big and even more gorgeous!! 

PC - love your bump pics. 
I'm hoping its not long till I can start posting bump pics. I think my bump started popping out today. Will try take a pic in the next few days - but at the mo its just a fat tummy! teehee


----------



## poppy666

My granchild to be is a week in front of you skweek35 she just a skinny little thing with no bump yet either :haha:


----------



## skweek35

oh my gosh - this thread is too quiet this week. Where is everyone? 

Poppy - I think I have finally started popping out. My black work trousers are fitting really snugly today. A few weeks back they were sitting on my hips! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey ladies - how is everyone? I'm good went to the zoo today it was fab! Lovely weather, been on holiday all this week for husbands birthday so feeling relaxed, dont want to go back to work next week :( so tired tonight


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sorry not been on much this ms is bad so i have keep resting be glad when it stops will post a pic of my bump when i get a proper one cant wait till i am 12 weeks x x x


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Damita - I want a holiday too now! Will have to wait till July before I can relax again and really start enjoying my bump. 

Caz - :hugs: Hope that dreaded MS doesnt stay too long! 

AFM - I'm just sooooo hungry today again. Just tucking into a 400g pack of cherry tomatoes! And no doubt will finish them soon.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Just worked out i have been trying longer than i thought im actually on cycle 42 rather than 40, which is 3 1/2 years. SIL is going to get a cyst removed from her ovary on 26th and no doubt she will fall soon after. Have stopped being jealous of people who have babies or are pregnant now, i just think that every new life is a miracle and i am happy to share their joy with them. Keep forgetting to get 21day bloods done hence not seeing fa again yet. Nearly the end of my cycle so hoping i have finally done it this time! Fxed for myself but obviously not going to get my hopes up alot because its not vety likely but we will see
Lovely bump pics pc :)
Hope you are all doing really well :hugs: :kiss:

Xxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

lupin just think + hun thats all i did we was trying 6 + years hun fx it will come soon x x


----------



## skweek35

Caz - I dont know if I could have coped with TTCing that long! 6+ years - that is some time. Well done again hun! its all worth it in the long run!


----------



## Hopes314

helloooo :) hope everyone is doing well. all good here. SIL's baby doing ok, got to hold him a few days ago, so tiny only 5lbs now that he lost 14oz from birth. hes supposed to come home this weekend if all goes ok.

not a ton of news otherwise. milas taking steps but not walking full time. wish shed hurry with it though, shes too heavy to be carrying around everywhere. been running on the treadmill a lot trying to get into shape for summer maybe go back to wearing a bikini rather than the beached pregnant whale i was last summer ugh.


----------



## Damita

wow first steps amazing!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Caz, thank you :flower: it always gives me hope to hear a success story :)
Hopes, wow mila is learning fast isn't she :) you thinking of having #2 anytime soon? :flower:
Damita, hows the pregnancy going? Can't believe how far along you are already! Goes so fast! 
Skweek- Just realised you are from kent, me too :)
AFM- Still waiting for AF to arrive, keeping thinking she has so have been running back and forth to the toilet for the past few days :wacko: If she hasn't arrived by CD 36 then i will test.

xxxx


----------



## Damita

I know thank you :) not very well I have just been ill most of it :( but not long to go can't wait for the baby to be here :thumbup:


----------



## Hopes314

lupine i really have no idea when we want #2, depends on my school/work situation in the future mostly. unless we end up with a surprise at some point lol. but doubtful since you have to actually dtd in order to conceive :haha:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Ahh that sucks :-( over half way there now though, hope the rest of it goes smoothly for you :)
Hopes, :haha: i guess that could be a problem, you never know though :)

xxxxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

Just an update, AF still hasn't arrived so i caved in and tested this morning because i could see the test at the back of the cupboard and it was just staring at me :blush: but it was :bfn: anyway :cry: not that i should be surprised but built up hope and had it all squashed. How is everyone? This thread is dead :wacko:

xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Sorry about the bfn hun :(


----------



## Damita

:hugs: sorry about bfn


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies, just a quick hello :hi:

I am so bad I haven't been on for so long and feel terrible :blush: just been so busy lately.

Keira is taking steps and took about 8 earlier but still wobbly. She claps her hands says hi and bye, waves, says dada, mum, doyeee (dolly) and tries to copy almost everything I say hehe. She is very sweet and I'm still in love with her he he. 

Hope you are all well. I'm going to try to come one more often even just to read whats going on. Forgive me but I can't read back it would prob take about 6 hours! hehe

Keira is up no so have to run xxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

lupinerainbow said:


> Just an update, AF still hasn't arrived so i caved in and tested this morning because i could see the test at the back of the cupboard and it was just staring at me :blush: but it was :bfn: anyway :cry: not that i should be surprised but built up hope and had it all squashed. How is everyone? This thread is dead :wacko:
> 
> xxxxx

:hugs:


----------



## China girl

Super Duper :hugs: to you Lupine

Hi ladies, I hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey ladies!


----------



## poppy666

Lupine huge hugs for you sweetie :hugs:

Hope everyone is ok bumps and all? :kiss:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all afm ms is still her all day i have it cant wait till it goes got to go the hozzy to see midwife 29th may and then hopeful get my 12 weeks scan date woopp cant wait lupin :hugs: hun x x x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thank you girls :hugs:

Caz- Yay for getting scan date soon! 

AFM- AF still not arrived... :wacko: i don't understand it. Every day i think today is the day but it hasn't happened yet, i think that i am definitely not pregnant its just my cycle messing around. Just wish AF would hurry up if she is coming so we can start trying again. 

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

LR You ever been this late before? x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Only once but that was on a really stressful month where they had changed my medication around and i had moved house. This cycle everything has been normal though, probably the most relaxed i have been in a while so i can't see any reason for it.. will be testing again on wednesday if i still not got AF cause then it will officially be the longest cycle i have ever had. Its more strange because i don't have any of my normal AF symptoms either, will just have to wait and see i guess. 

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

If still no AF id ask for blood tests some women dont get a positve for weeks :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone is well. 
LR - hope you get some answers soon! 

Caz - FXed that dreaded MS leaves you sooner rather than later! YAY for getting MW appointments! This is something that helped me to count down the days! 

I had to change my MW appointment as I have so much going on this Thursday - a day of training. Was also meant to be at another training day that came up at the last minute. So MW appointment is now next Thursday afternoon. Hoping to get my 20 week scan date through soon! But half expecting it will come through after my MW appointment next week. 
Been feeling a bit frumpy as I'm just looking like I've picked up a bit of weight. Can't really see my bump as my jelly belly is hiding it! Boohoo!! Hoping this bump hurries up and pops out properly soon!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Poppy- How long do i wait to ask for blood tests? Do you think i should go on 23rd if i don't have a positive test cause i am a week late then or do you think thats not long enough? Feel so impatient :blush:

Skweek- Sure you bump will be here soon :) you will regret wishing for it when it gets all huge a heavy :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Id say a week or so then go to your doctors, hope one way or another you know soon sweetie x


----------



## skweek35

:haha: if its going to be huge and heavy, I don't mind as long as its heavy with baby and not extra fat!!!

oi oi oi - nothing says "I'm pregnant!" quiet like constipation!! sorry for TMI!! Sitting here eating prunes!! DF and my poor class will know all about this tomorrow! ewww!!!


----------



## pk2of8

Hello lovelies!! :kiss: I have some good news!!! ...... No, not a bfp :cry: but the next best thing (well one of the next best things...) .....

Do you all remember me saying I might be going to Wales for a mission trip with my church? Well, I am!!!!! I'm so freaking excited!!!!! Dh is not gonna go this year, but he's promised he will go next year. I will be in Wales July 2-9, and I would LOVE if ANY of my lovely ding dongs could manage a short trip to come see me. I won't have transportation to drive out to see you all or meet up, or I would. If dh was coming, we could have planned to stay longer but without him there, I'm too much of a scaredy cat to try to stay some extra days on my own. 

Anyway, we will have a choral performances in different churches from July 3-8 each night at 7pm. I'll be staying with my group in Merthyr. Schedule as follows: (I'm not sure if these are actual town names or church and town names... As I get more info I'll let you all know...)

--July 3: Standing @ High Street BC  
--July 4: Ebbw Vale
--July 5: Neath @ St David's
--July 6: Aberdare, Mt. Ash @ St Margaret's
--July 7: we're actually singing at a wedding in Teignmouth at 1pm. Looks like we're supposed to have some "free time" from 2-6pm that day (Saturday) to do some sightseeing, so that might be a good time to meet up also. 
--July 8: Park Street in Gatehouse(??)
And on Monday, July 9, it looks like we'll have most of the day (9am-ish to 5pm) for sightseeing in Bath. So that would also be a great time. 

I'd love if you all can come hear our choir performance but it would be lovely to have some "free time" to just hang out and get to see you all and some beautiful ding dong babies on July 7 or 9. I'm so excited about it and I really hope some of you will be able to work it out! I don't quite understand much of the schedule yet or the places we'll be, so as I have it explained to me, I'll pass it on to you so you can figure out what will work best for you. You all may look at all this and know exactly what it means, whereas I'm lost! :wacko::dohh: I'm going to look it all up on google maps or world or whatever it is too and get a better idea. I'm sorry my geography is quite ignorant. 

Anyway, I love and miss you all!!! :hugs:

Lupes, I hope this is it for you sweetie!! :kiss:

Caz, sk, and pc, I'm glad you all are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

OMG Im gutted :cry: we go to Corfu on the 2nd to the 10th, i would of jumped at the chance to come and meet you for the day, of all the dates it was the week we was away arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :cry:

Hope everything else is ok PK missed you around here :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Ooooh will have a think and get back to you on those, all quite close to me - we don't have transport atm now though so I'd have to train it. Not a prob :)


----------



## lupinerainbow

AF is here :cry: least there is no more waiting now.. onto cycle 43 i guess... thank you for all being so kind :hugs: 

PK- Its quite far for me to travel alone, but if anyone else from my area is coming i'll be more than happy to travel with them :)

xxxxx


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

PK - I would love to meet up with you, but I will still be working then. GGRRRRR School holidays only start 20th July here. 

LR - :hugs: to AF showing up today. At least you know where you stand now and can get one with the next cycle. 

AFM - had a really bad end to the work day - a parent swearing and shouting at me, totally not willing to listen to me. He was trying to tell me that we are not looking out for his sons best interests and dont do anything about the other children involved. 
I tried to explain that we do deal with the other children but its usually his son who is the instigator!! 
GGGRRRR if only I didnt need to deal with the parents! My job would be so much easier!! 

Sorry rant over!


----------



## pk2of8

Omg poppy I'm gutted too!! :cry: well, this just means you really will have to schedule that holiday to Disney world in the near future and come see me on this side of the pond :winkwink: 

Lupes, I'm sorry the :witch: got ya sweetie. :hugs: it really sucks, doesn't it? But we just keep moving along :kiss: and I'm clueless as to where all of you are in relation to where I'll be :dohh: but don't stress about coming if it's far for you sweetie. I understand :hugs:

Sk, what a bummer school will still be in. But I'm hoping to plan another trip with dh for next year or the year after so maybe then :hugs: when you work with children, I think the parents can be much harder to deal with than the actual kids! :dohh:

Pc, yay!! :happydance: I hope you can work it out lovely!! :hugs: keep me posted! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Already priced Florida on International Drive was coming up 3 grand for 2 weeks :dohh: so expensive but will go one year :happydance:


----------



## pk2of8

Personally, I wouldn't recommend staying on I-drive. There's just TOO MANY tourists from EVERYWHERE (people there not just for Disney, but also Universal, Sea World, the outlet malls), and depending on where you end up, it can be pretty sleazy in some areas. You would be better renting a condo for 2 weeks if you wanted to stay that long. That way you could get groceries and make your own meals and such. I found a condo in Kissimmee for my in-laws one time (it was about 10 years ago, but still) for a week for about $100/night. So there was plenty of space (3 bedrooms i think), and it was still close to all the attractions. And if you can afford/work out staying AT Disney for at least part of your trip (they often do package deals that include meals and tickets) it is well worth it. Nobody does "nice" the way Disney does. BUT with disney, there again, if you want to really enjoy it, you have to stay in at least a "moderate" level resort. The "economy" resorts are "okay", but as a local, they get way overcrowded and people can be pushy and rude. It's a much more relaxed atmosphere in the moderate and up resorts. Just my 2 cents. :winkwink: whenever you can come sweetie, I'll be around! Maybe by then, I'll have my own little ding dong. :cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

Will look into the condo's in Kissimmee may work out cheaper, ohhhh that would be amazing if you had your little Ding Dong too :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good lp so sorry hun fx next cycle x x


----------



## poppy666

Happy 9 weeks Caz, will fly by once you get into 2nd Tri :hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all looks like all the babies are doing well 

Sorry Lupin for the BFN :-(

Still no luck for me :-( 

Mckenzie is lively as ever  but has now got either allergic reaction to sun cream or prickly heat :-( his neck face and arms are covered in a itchy rash :-(


----------



## caz & bob

thanks poppy sick of the ms morning till night i have it sb nothing worse than prickly heat i get it all the time x x x


----------



## Damita

sorry about AF :hugs: lupine & sb


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm had midwife yesterday i am 10 weeks 6 days i thorught i was 9 weeks 6 days got me date for me scan 15 june at 20 past 9 glad its a morning one just cant wait now x x


----------



## poppy666

Awww :happydance: make sure to post a piccy :winkwink: are you announcing it on fb after scan? x


----------



## caz & bob

will hun ye going to tell then x x


----------



## caz & bob

when do i stop taking my pregnacare doc said 12 weeks so dont no what do xx


----------



## skweek35

I'm still taking mine. 
It is recommended to take folic acid up to 12 weeks gestation. 
The pregnacare has a lot more than just folic acid, many more vitamins and minerals so thats why I'm still taking it. 

How you feeling Caz?


----------



## poppy666

I just took folic till 12wks the vitamin D till labour x


----------



## Damita

I'm still taking mine - I don't want to chance anything


----------



## lupinerainbow

Bit off topic but i have agreed to go with my friend to get her the morning after pill today (she already has two girls) she was supposed to get it yesterday but she keeps putting it off. Just hoping that if she does get pregnant then she wants to keep the baby cause i know i will be the one expected to go with her and if she does get pregnant after one slip up its also going to get to me. Hmm, we will see, the complications of real life female friends eh? 

xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

i will still take mine then i no bby is getting all the vitamins skweek still feel sick but today not been sick so far so just hope its subsiding now just got pain round the belly button and in my groin has any of you girls had this x x x


----------



## skweek35

Good to hear you are starting to feel a bit better. I still get groin pain and almost half way cooked here. 

Just back from mat clothes shopping - so much fun! NOT!!! Esp when every shop's sizes are totally different. In one shop I can get into a UK 14 and the next I cant even squeeze into a UK18!! 
Have most of DF's birthday (16 June) and fathers day (17 June!) pressies. 
Am in the process of making a New Daddy Tool belt for father's day pressie from Speckle! 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Daddys-B...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item3a757b465d 
This is the one I'm using as a guide! I'm having so much fun buying all the bits and bobs. Just need to get a small bottle of southern comfort - DF's choice of drink!

Help please - what can I take for hayfever? Was up for over 2 hours last night with streaming eyes and nose and constantly sneezing! Was really irritating!


----------



## caz & bob

dont no what you can take hun i have got fathers day stuff out the way thourght the sickness was gone but no couldnt stop this morning x x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all hope all is well

I am currently recovering from flu :-( Still really tired and a bit achey still. I am always going to have the flu jab in future I am intitled to it but didn't have it last year!!

Anyway AF due today 30days but tested this morn I thought it was a slight BFP but when i saw doc this afternoon for flu he did pg test and he got BFN but he said I could book an appointment for morn so he could test again but I declined just going to get some more tests and test at home


----------



## puppycat

Good luck SB xx


----------



## poppy666

Oooo SB i hope this is it for you lovely, we want pic's :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks pc and poppy trying not to get my hopes up so waiting until I can manage to get to shop to get some more tests.


----------



## sleeping bubs

cautiously reviling

a BFP on a CB digital reading 2-3wks 

so hoping for a sticky bean


----------



## poppy666

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG Congratz SB, bloody praying this is your rainbow baby :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Wow! Congrats hun. We want pics! Xx


----------



## Jenny Penn

Sorry I ain't been around but a massive congratulations to you SB  wishing u a happy and healthy 9 months!

Hope everyone else is well too x x x

Rebecca is now 4 months old and keeping me very busy lol little madame that she is!

<3 to you all x x x


----------



## poppy666

Nice avatar Jenny you pregnant again? :rofl::rofl: Rebecca is gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

sleeping bubs said:


> cautiously reviling
> 
> a BFP on a CB digital reading 2-3wks
> 
> so hoping for a sticky bean

CONGRATS SB!!!! :yipee: great news lots of sticky dust :dust:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Congrats sb!!!! Ill post prop on the comp once i have set its back up later xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Congrats SB!!! :happydance:


----------



## Damita

:wave: how are you all? I've been signed of work for a week due to having anaemia and it causing blurred vision/dizzy spells :(


----------



## Damita

Think we need to update the front page :thumbup:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi: ladies,

I hope you are doing well :hugs:

CONGRATS to you SB!!!!! Big :hugs: to you girly


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls congrats sb x x


----------



## LEW32

Congrats SB! Thanks for the heads up Poppy....I haven't been on in ages!


----------



## Hopes314

congrats SB!!!! praying this will be a sticky sticky one!!


----------



## skweek35

CONGRATS SB!!! that is great!!! 
Welcome back to the bump buddies!


----------



## poppy666

:awww: This is great seeing most of the Ding Dongs online :hugs: Hope your all well and all the little Dingers are doing well, know a few of our little one's have been in hospital very ill so huge hugs to them and their mummys for being so strong :kiss:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Well finally got round to taking a bump pic! 
19w 3d!! 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/BnB%20blinkies/Bump1-1.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls scan tomorrow cant wait skweek lovely hun awww i have only a tiny one yet i will post a pic when i am showing more x x


----------



## sleeping bubs

Good luck caz 
I haven't told docs about bfp yet will prob ring nxt week

Still haven't got much energy but really need to walk to shop in a bit so going to put McKenzie in pushchair so hopefully he will fall asleep then I can have a nap too!


----------



## poppy666

skweek cute little bump going on there :flower:

Caz looking forward to the scan pics sweetie :happydance:

SB hope mckenzie sleeps for you, know how tiring first half is, actually its all bloody tiring :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am 12wk 5 days 23rd dcember i am due hers me pic x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120615-00179.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## puppycat

Yay! I vote girlie :)


----------



## Hopes314

love the bump skweek, pretty big for only half way huh!?

hope everyone is well

mila is walking and practically running lately. and hurting herself a lot. and i picked up a weekend job as a home health aide. my hands are full!


----------



## poppy666

Aww video Mila walking :cloud9:

Caz again congratulations lovely scan piccy :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

HI ladies, 
Yes I do think my bump is rather big but then again I am still 2stone (about 30lbs over weight) so think that is adding to the bump too. 

Caz - yay for the scan piccy! lovely one too! 

Mila walking already - seems like just the over day she was born - wow these dd's grow up so quickly!! 

AFM - just suffering with hayfever at the mo and nothing I can take for it!! besides nasal sprays and eye drops! not doing much TBH!! 
Hope this all blows over quickly!


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey was about to ask whether I could take anything for hayfever? Never been affected by it before so its really bad now eyes itch like crazy nose stuffy and keep sneezing :-(


----------



## skweek35

Make that 2 of us SB!!! I have been told that the pharmacutical companies dont want to risk doing antihystamine trials on pregnant ladies as it would cost too much therefore they just say they dont know the risk and therefore not to risk it. 
I've been suffering for 4 days now. 

I have found some stuff at Boots -nasal spray and eye drops by Potters that is suitable for use while pregnant. Potters Allerclear nasal spray - can be used as often as you think you need it. Potters allerclear with eyebright eye drops. 
Dont really know how effective it is as I have not been using it religiously. Just when I remember to use it. But worth a try.


----------



## mothercabbage

Well foook me sideways i remembered it lolol...hows ya all, i best do some scrolling backwards.....brb xx


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww some happy times and some sad times i have missed..hope your all well im great..tired but great, rhys has 10 teeth is walking says mumum dadda hiya, he waves and claps his hands...and loves biting..the louder you say owwwwww the funnier he thinks it is lolol xxx


----------



## puppycat

Lol MC, I have missed your posts!


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey mc long time cannot believe Rhys is nearly 10months. How R U?

How is everyone?

McKenzie driving mw mad today refusing to nap even though he almost fell asleep eating lunch. So he just fell asleep eating tea!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Huge congrats SB!! :) 

xxxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

Thanks lupine still don't belive want to buy some more tests!


----------



## pk2of8

How's it going sleeping bubs?? I'm so happy for you sweetie! You so deserve this! Do you have your first appointment scheduled?? xxxx :hugs:

Mc, lovely to see you on here sweetie! I'm SO flipping excited about the 9th...I y hope some of you can really work it out!! :kiss:

How's everyone else doing? :hug:

I'm just crazy busy around here trying to prepare for my wales trip. What's the weather expected to be like anyway?? I imagine I'll be cold, but I figure some of you girls might know better than any info I can find. Plus I've been painting the house again. Almost finished with my formal living and dining rooms. I have to finish some accent color and then do the trims. It's been over a week I've been working on it. I was hoping to be much farther along/moving on to other rooms by now but it's slow going. Hey ho. Anywho, other than that, I don't remember if I told you girls... Dh's father passed away about 3 weeks ago. Did I mention that already?? I can't remember. In any case, we're having the memorial service on Thursday of next week. The kids have lots going on with cheer practices, camps, and so forth. So just been super busy here. :wacko: I love and miss you all!!


----------



## puppycat

Your guess is as good as mine with the weather hun! We've had heat waves, torrential ran and flooding, gale force winds, all in the space of a month. Good luck! Lol


----------



## skweek35

Yup I agree with PC on weather guesses - this is the UK weather we are talking about - anyones guesses!! haha 
Come prepared for everything - snow included :haha:!!


----------



## babydream

My my! Long time, sorry. Bella is keeping me busy :/ Hope you all are okay, SB huge congrats hunni, look after yourself now. 

I can't believe little ones are reaching the 1yr mark already! 

Bella is 4months and an angel (most of the times lol). No, really i don't have reason to complain. She's been sleeping through since 6weeks, never cries for no reason and smiles all the time. She seems to love her own voice so she's quite vocal, wants to sit and stand up, hates being on her tummy and slowly getting her first tooth. Weaning is not going so well but it's still early, she's fine on only formula. Love her to bits! 

Pregnant ladies look after yourself and let's hope we'll have some kind of summer soon.

Would be lovely to see you on the 9th PK hope a few of us can get together xx

Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello all! As some of you have noticed, we created a facebook group to keep up with each other easier, some of us couldn't get to the old group so I just started a new one. For everyone who hasn't been added (apologies here, but I have drugged up with pain killers and very vague) but can you click this link and ask to be added and I'll do it. Either that or add me on FB with a message - Julianne Barley, pic is of me in a black t shirt holding Lily who is looking up at me :D lots of love to you all!!! x https://www.facebook.com/groups/113966925411569/


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey ladies


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: all 2nd tri woopp x x


----------



## skweek35

:cloud9::happydance:PINK:happydance::cloud9:​
Yup back form scan and all is well with this little ladybug! So happy!! 
DF just keeps saying that we will have to put it back as its missing some bits! :haha:! I think NOT!!!:haha: 
He then went on to tease me saying that we will call her Trevor, Ian, Bryan, Barry! I think NOT again!:haha: He is such a tease!! 
But I can just see that this little ladybug will have her daddy wrapped around her little finger in no time!! :cloud9: 
No to start making the big decision - what her name will be!


----------



## babydream

Awesome news hun, congratulations. Your DF will come around the idea, my dh is completely in love with Bella, wouldn't change anything :)


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey all thanks for the congrats first mw appointment is 9th July really want a scan to make sure everything ok. Most of family know now as went on sil hen due which was at a spar and couldn't do everything lol

congrats sk on ur pink bump 

How is everyone?


----------



## puppycat

Awww pink clothes are too cute!


----------



## poppy666

Awww a little girl :kiss: congratz sweetie xxx

SB ask at your appointment no harm in asking lovely x


----------



## skweek35

I saw the cutest pink leggings at mother care the other day - so a trip to mother care at lunch time tomorrow it will be!! I just have to get those leggings!! Each leg has a different design on them! 
And the shopping begins!!!


----------



## poppy666

May look at those leggings too if they got seren's size :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have booked a gender scan at take a peek i will be 16w 1day cant wait it for 9th july x x


----------



## China girl

Congrats SK:hugs:

Caz, I can't wait:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Caz i dont come back till 10th so something to look forward too sweetie xxx


----------



## phoebe

Hey you guys!!! xxxxxxx:hi::hi::hi::howdy::howdy::howdy::hi::hi::hi:
Hope all is well and i really hope that this thread has not gone to the thread heaven in the sky. Love and miss you all loads xxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:


----------



## skweek35

I was just starting to wonder what is happening to everyone on this thread! 

Well all is well with me and Speckle. We have a MW appointment tomorrow afternoon. I will be asking about the size of my bump as I seem HUGE compared to the other 2 ladies at work. 
9 more school days till summer holidays begin!! (not that I'm counting heehee)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls its a girl were calling her talia hers some pictures of her x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120709-00186.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20120709-00187.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20120709-00188.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Damita

awww cute!


----------



## puppycat

Ooooh i cant remember what i voted Caz, will have to read back!


----------



## skweek35

:wave: Talia!! 
Congrats and welcome to team pink!!! 
Now the fun of shopping starts!! Enjoy preparing for Talia


----------



## sleeping bubs

Team Pink Caz congrats again 

Saw MW today was first appointment eed 16th Feb 2013 so around 8wk 1day bp a bit low wondered y kept getting dizzy spells lol paper work has changed a lot since having Mckenzie lol I have also declined the extra tests again for Downs Syndrome and the MW agrees with me wanting another c-section just got to talk to consultant after I have first scan. Just fingers crossed that everything goes ok 

How is everyone??


----------



## Damita

Good finished my last day at work, now on maternity leave oh and baby is engaged! Midwife thinks it will def come early 38 weeks :happydance:


----------



## sleeping bubs

wow damita thats come around quick


----------



## Damita

I know it's crazy!


----------



## babyhopes2010

beautiful name :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

Damita said:


> Good finished my last day at work, now on maternity leave oh and baby is engaged! Midwife thinks it will def come early 38 weeks :happydance:

unfortunately they always say that:haha:

they told me that i was late and induced:dohh:


----------



## sleeping bubs

:-( OMG i feel so :sick: to day doesn't help that I am really tired and BP low :-( and a toddler who wants to be entertained constantly


----------



## puppycat

First tri is hard with a toddler xx


----------



## Damita

:hugs: sb


----------



## Damita

babyhopes2010 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Good finished my last day at work, now on maternity leave oh and baby is engaged! Midwife thinks it will def come early 38 weeks :happydance:
> 
> unfortunately they always say that:haha:
> 
> they told me that i was late and induced:dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: I can't go past 40 weeks due to clomid pregnancy - my fertility doctor told me last week so induction at 39 weeks if no baby, anyone know why with clomid pregnancy they don't like you going past 40 weeks? Or maybe it's just my doctor :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

sb :hugs: hun x x


----------



## phoebe

Where is everybody????:shrug::shrug::shrug:

Feel better soon SB xxxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey all hope all are well 

Thanks Pheobe

I think my stomach is been squished and everything been pushed up towards my ribs so uncomfortable :-( I hope my scan comes soon


----------



## poppy666

Im still around :flower:


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I'm still here :wave:


----------



## Damita

:wave: I'm here!


----------



## phoebe

Lully jubbly, had thought everyone had upped sticks :haha::haha::haha: xxxxx

Hola chicks, chickitas and bumps :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:
Have any of you noticed my siggy??:blush::happydance::winkwink::wacko:
Oh yes please dont say anything on faceache just yet please xxx


----------



## puppycat

OH MY WORD PHOEBLES IS PREGGO!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss::cloud9::cloud9: :flower::flower::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

eeeek!!!!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Now how did you keep the TTC part quiet young lady? :shrug:


----------



## phoebe

Thanks PC, i still cant quite believe it hehehehe!! We were in the NTNP club and hey presto one night of romance in June and here i am again:happydance::cloud9::happydance: After all those years poas's, monitoring, conceive+'ing, soft cupping you name it i did etc etc and now bam :yipee::yipee::yipee: crazy huh???


----------



## puppycat

I am so so pleased for you hun. Your gorgeous little girl is going to have a little brother or sister. Any preference? I bet you're on :cloud9:


----------



## phoebe

puppycat said:


> Now how did you keep the TTC part quiet young lady? :shrug:

Wish i was young lol. Am feeling every single year of my 40years on this planet :wacko::wacko: didnt even realise i was preggo until my blood sugar levels went hay wire!! Didnt even suspect with my crazy mood changes :rofl::rofl: Now i know why i have been a touch tempremental. Anyone know anyone who can reattach washing machine doors:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::hissy::hissy::yipee::yipee::huh::huh:


----------



## phoebe

Thanks lovely, no preference as such, just a happy and healthy bubs will do for us:cloud9:. Will fly team:yellow: again. I see you dont have very long left eeeek!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## puppycat

3.5 weeks and counting! Lol. I don't want to do anything drastic to make baby vacate but I am constnatly thinking 'get out of me' thoughts! lol


----------



## phoebe

:haha::haha::haha: those last weeks are hideous bless your heart. Not helped that you have had such hard time this pg. Not long now until you can squidge and snuggle:baby::baby::awww::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Gotta dash OH has cooked me tea nom nom. Will pop on tom. Take care PC lovely to have nattered with you hunny. Huggles xxxx:hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Oh no, seems like I missed the chit chat!! Boohoo!! 

And yes I am still very much around here! 

:wohoo: :happydance: Phoebles is pregnant!!! :happydance: :wohoo: 

I (finally) reached 24 weeks over the weekend! :wohoo: to V'day!! All is well with Speckle and me! Bump is growing nicely and I still seem to have a bit of a waist line! :wohoo:!! 

Hope all Dingdongs, babies and bumps are well!!


----------



## sleeping bubs

Omg phoebe a huge congrats sorry missed it earlier  

Great news sk not long to go now

I having real issues with intergestion and heartburn :-(


----------



## poppy666

*FUCK A DUCK!!!! PHOEBE *​
Bloody hell im in shock lmao way to goooooooooooooooo :yipee::yipee::yipee: trying to type this without partner seeing it cos he wants one more......... stuff that at 42 :rofl::rofl: Congratulations sweetie made up for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wondered who be the 1st to go for round two pmsl.


skweek35 Happy V-Day lovely :kiss:


----------



## puppycat

Moooooore Poppy? lol :haha:

Is all ok with you two now chick?


----------



## poppy666

Yeah was just going through a rough patch, well after 19yrs togethor i guess your going to encounter a few lol Think i had a lot of stress all at once and snapped.


----------



## puppycat

Yeh and men don't exactly shoulder stress well so just end up poking trouble with sticks!


----------



## poppy666

Sure do, but we ok for now as long as he dont mention babies :haha: my body been through enough, got to go see my doctor cos im not sure if my womb or bladder has prolapsed, i had a prolapse bladder years ago and it was operated on and they told me if i had anymore kids id have to have a section, but when i got pregnant with korben consultant said id be ok to have a natural birth?? but something has dropped i can feel it plus i can no longer use Tampons as i cant seem to get it in correctly no more ' seem to be something blocking it' or it just gets pushed out :blush:


----------



## puppycat

Oh dear, that doesn't sound pleasant. :(


----------



## poppy666

Enough about me just get that baby out by end of July i guesses that date lmao xx


----------



## puppycat

Haha i'm trying!!


----------



## coral11680

OMG congrats pheebmeister!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wasn't expecting that he he xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

Eeeeeeeeeeeeek*excited.com* can't believe it!!!! Congrats luan xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydream

OMG, HOLY CRAP, BLOODY HELL...​
Congratulations Phoebe, what a shock to my system but a very nice shock :winkwink::thumbup::happydance: I'm broody as hell too :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Babydream next maybe? :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

congratulations phe :happydance::happydance::happydance: x x x


----------



## pk2of8

OH. MY. UNPLANNED BABIES....PHOEBE IS PREGGO!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​
I can't believe it!!! LOL:dohh: but i'm so happy for you phoebles!!! you're now excused from not coming to visit me :winkwink: (well, technically, you're all excused, i suppose, but there will be no allowances if I make the trip again next year!!!! :growlmad::winkwink:) anyway, what a thrill! and it will be so wonderful for princess flo to have a little bro or sis! how exciting!:happydance:


----------



## Damita

wow congrats Phoebe! :happydance:


----------



## LEW32

Wow.....congratulations Pheebs! That is such wonderful news! 
You are the first of round 2 of the DD babies, right!


Thank you Popples for alerting us....I need to get on here more!


----------



## China girl

WELL I WILL BE DAMNED!!!!!!!​
Congrats to my Phoebe!!!! Super Duper excited for you:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::flower::flower:


----------



## Hopes314

CONGRATS PHOEBE!!! i am so excited for you!

i can't wait to be pregnant again! but i recently dropped myself from our health insurance plan because i havent used it since mila was born last august! it seemed to be such a waste of money. anyway, you sign up once a year in july and i will re-sign up at that time and i think that might be when we will start ttc again? hmmm :) have some stuff to get straightened out first with school and work and all.

hope everyone is doing well i havent been on here in forever. im friends with a lot of you on facebook and i love checking up on you guys and seeing pictures and everything! Mila is doing well she is running and tearing up the house and being crazy. and teething a lot. she has 8 teeth and has been biting! still breastfeeding ugh but started giving her some whole milk during the day a bit and trying to cut back on the breastfeeding. i find it too exhausting. im constantly hungry and eating all the time but still losing weight. i think my body is exhausted of making soooooooooooOOooo much milk! milas birthday is aug 27th, coming up! happy birthday to all the baby ding dongs who just turned one!!!! time is flying :(


i miss everyone :(


----------



## LEW32

As far as TTC again....I am thinking we will start trying in September....yikes, that isn't that far away! Still haven't lost all the baby weight from Lia!


Her bday party is this weekend...can't believe it!


----------



## lupinerainbow

CONGRATULATIONS PHEOBE! :D SO EXCITED FOR YOU!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> As far as TTC again....I am thinking we will start trying in September....yikes, that isn't that far away! Still haven't lost all the baby weight from Lia!
> 
> 
> Her bday party is this weekend...can't believe it!

That DD number 2 on the way :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

I ain't doin round 2 girls, no way! Xx


----------



## poppy666

Go on MC just one :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope: hahaha


----------



## mothercabbage

Gotta sort out mi siggy.....bit outdated now x


----------



## puppycat

I ain't doing it again either - DH having his balls minced :)


----------



## phoebe

Thanks Ding Dongs for the all congrat msgs :flower::flower::flower: I am still in shock to be completely honest. But a happy shocked:happydance::happydance: I really hope this a wave of new pregnancies hehehehehe!! I know that there is a couple of gorgeous chicks among us that are way overdue a BFP and i hope and pray they will come quick:flower::flower: It is really lovely to see everyone popping on. I know its hard to at times, but i am loving seeing you all and i am so glad that this thread has not gone to thread heaven. We have worked bloody hard at making this one of the bigger threads in the forum. Happy birthday to the upcoming Bubba DD's :cake::cake: PC love the OH minced balls comment:haha::haha::haha: Popples go on go on go on go on go on a la Mrs Doyle :winkwink::haha: 6 sounds like a nice wholesome number:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

Morning all, day 2 of quitting the fags....started good so far, apparently sense of smell n taste come back today, ok so I'll just eat all day again! The "gremlins" nearly got me 3 times yesterday, but I stayed strong so today is gonna be rough again, bring it on, it's nice to know that the craving will only last 3 mins at most and then it will pass, if I feel like I'm gonna have a fag I suck a losenge the gremlins ain't winnin this battle!! 

Phoebe....any sickness or other symptoms kicked in yet? We're u ttc? Or just ntnp? I knew we'd have another DD up the duff again soon lol. Xx

Sorry I've been AWOL, I now have an I pad so it's easier t get on here than drag out the laptop or sit at the pc....I'm back to annoy you all....so, how's the bumpy DDs and how's the baby ding dongs? Xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Keep it up MC your doing great, wish i had the will power but dont right now lol.... i knew we'd have round 2 with baby DDs sooner or later, but none for me my body had enough after korben and Serenity :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Mw just left. Ran through everything (which was difficult because Laura wanted to be heavily involved, lol) baby's happy, 4/5 engaged. I don't think she thinks i'll be long plus she keps saying once i start it won't take long for baby to arrive. Lol. Scary!

Bp all normal, urine ok, little bit of leuko but i'm on antib's anyway. Measuring at 35 but she said thats because baby is so low now. Eek!


----------



## mothercabbage

I'm quite determined this time poppy....if I can get a full week through with, I'll be happy....hubby keeps saying he gonnastop too, he lasts an hour n has t go smoke lol,I'm sure he'll get there. 

Sounds like u may have an early bubba pc, do you think?


----------



## puppycat

MC - shitting.my.pants.

That is all, lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls keep it up mc x x


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
This bump is looking rather big for only 25 weeks!! I can't believe how big I am already and I am only going to get bigger before it actually gets smaller(in the end)! HELP! I'm going to be HUGE!!!!! :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

Awwww skweek, I love a big bump xxxx

Day 3 is here, it's hard, feck me it's hard....where's mi lolli pops..cold turkey is shit!


----------



## caz & bob

skweek mine has gone some days i am bloated and some days i am not today its just like a tiny bump x x x


----------



## Damita

Keep going MC :)


----------



## skweek35

Well for all I know it could well be all the wind thats making my bump look a whole lot better! 
DF is in a foul mood tonight and is not appreciating my 'wind' :blush: He commented earlier that he works in an office of mainly blokes and doesnt have to put up with all this wind! :haha: Well hello!! I'm pregnant and am going to release a bit of wind!! :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

skweek you have to let it out my oh laffs at me when i brake wind x x x


----------



## skweek35

Shame he is trying really hard to train me to be a lady! :haha: No hope there!


----------



## mothercabbage

Lol at breaking wind! Haha my dh just laughs at me! :)) aS for the smoking....still quit...xx


----------



## mothercabbage

Quiet on ere now a days isn't it?? Gosh where are team ding dong lol x


----------



## Damita

:wave: well done on not smoking :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:


----------



## puppycat

Well done MC. You're doing so well xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sorry not been on much been playing nurse the lad isnt well its a shame x x


----------



## mothercabbage

Awww caz hope he gets well soon, can't believe how quiet this thread has gone.....:'( shame 
Thanks for the well dones on not smoking....gettin a bit easier now, she says....:dohh: but it's a week tomorrow!! so I think I may be over the worst :thumbup:

I need t sort my siggy still....I'll wind up the old laptop later...

Hugs:hugs: to all xxxxx


----------



## Damita

:hugs: my midwife app went well today 3/5 engaged :) but midwife was amazing to help my nerves with hospital & labour :) she's going to help me stay at home during labour as long as possible unless my waters break :)


----------



## caz & bob

mc think its because they go on the facebook team ding dong but still pop on her ever now and again your doing really good hun week i think the 1 weeks a killer but once you get over that its ok it was for me ha keep it up damit you will be fine hun x x x


----------



## poppy666

Damita said:


> :hugs: my midwife app went well today 3/5 engaged :) but midwife was amazing to help my nerves with hospital & labour :) she's going to help me stay at home during labour as long as possible unless my waters break :)

Awww sweetie can understand what your going through dont know which is worse being a first time mum and not knowing what to expect or knowing what to expect and still nervous as hell :hugs: our bodies were made for this and yes its painful but so rewarding once baby here :cloud9:

Its amazing what you can cope with and i bet you'll cope very well :kiss:


----------



## China girl

:wave::hi:Everybody!!

Caz hope your son is feeling better:hugs:

You Go MC!!! so proud of you chic!!...now if I had some of your will power to lose weight:haha:

Damita, WOW girl...your pregnancy has went by fast! Don't over think it, let it come naturally. Like Poppy said our bodies were made for this. Your going to do wonderful and be a awesome mom!!:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my son is better now woopp hes never been so ill like that before it was a shame still not eating right thow yet but he will get there hope your all well x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls do you think i am growing dont look at me strech marks ha x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120704-00185.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG-20120725-00204.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyhopes2010

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls do you think i am growing dont look at me strech marks ha x x x

lovely bump and believe me my stretch marks are ALOT worse than urs x


----------



## China girl

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls do you think i am growing dont look at me strech marks ha x x x

:thumbup:I would say yup!!


----------



## mothercabbage

Can't wait to see these new baby ding dongs eeeeek, how many have we got on the way now? Damita, skweek, caz, phoebe, ......?? Caz I wouldn't worry about stretch marks it's nothing a t-shirt don't fix :) xxx


----------



## puppycat

Meeeeeeeee


----------



## skweek35

Hello DD's!! I'm back fro our babymoon in Pairs! Had a lovely time although it was really hot - 42'C/108!!! and that was just yesterday at about 5pm!! Will see if I can add a pic of us in Paris. 
So many other couples on their babymoons! At least 4 other bumps at the Eiffel Tower on Wednesday morning. Then on our way back on the Eurostar I met another lady whose baby is due just 2 days after me! 

Just sitting here watching Speckle move my tummy! Loving it! Just eaten a cold apple. I think she might like cold apples. teehee 
Almost into 3rd tri now! Woohoo!! 

Damita - can't believe your on the last stretch now! wow! Seems like just the other day you told us you were pregnant!! 

Caz - wear your stretch marks with pride. The end result is soo worth those marks. Good to hear your son is better!!


----------



## puppycat

omw I could not have dealt with that heat! I've been melting here at 27deg lol.

Labour dust please girls - had enough! lol


----------



## skweek35

AWWWW PC! almost there hun! 
Is it time to call on all those old wives tale to induce labour? Pineapple? hot curry? walk on the beach(if you can get to one)? SEX?? 
Hang in there hun. You are on the home straight now.


----------



## puppycat

Have tried pineapple but it really didn't sit well in my tummy! DH refuses sex, have tried... self help... :blush: but didnt work. Have been doing the old nipple stimulation over and over, bouncing on the birthing ball. Haven't had a hot curry but dont think i could manage that in this heat anyway! lol


----------



## skweek35

AAAWWWWW PC I so feel for you. Mean OH!! 
walk on the beach then?


----------



## skweek35

Here are a few pics of me in Paris 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/Paris/547884_10151720015810288_422062549_n1.jpg 
Notre Dame in the background 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/Paris/524112_10151720025025288_1612596156_n1.jpg 
Walking down a few stairs on the Eiffel tower 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/Paris/Picture048-1.jpg 
Saw this and had to get it!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw lovely pictures hun love the bump x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have picked my pram going for this one i love it x x
 



Attached Files:







prod_thu_12240.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Damita

aw lovely outfit! and Great pram.

Poor you PC :dust: :dust:

I'm good just organising today :thumbup: waiting for my stew to cook now while watching the gymnastics :) No labour dust for me please :haha: husband has his wisdom tooth removal Wednesday and he will need time to recover :)


----------



## poppy666

Mark of a women Caz pfft i got more :haha: love the pram too x

PC stretch then jump your OH if he likes it or not, worked for me :winkwink:

skweek35 looks like you had an amazing time in Paris, loving the bump :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

I love the pram Caz!! 
We are yet to get a travel system - but not sure we will get one just yet as SIL is offering us one of her's - yes she has 2! Oh to have some money! 
Have not even cleared the bedroom yet - thats my next job over the next 2 weeks - find new hidey holes for everything thats currently in that room! 

I have just sorted through all her clothes to find out what I still need to get! 
BUT I have no idea how much clothing I will need. Please help how many sleep suits and vest and bootees and mitts and hats and socks and bibs and outifts will I need for each age group? 
Oh I think 22 bibs is enough to start with? :haha::haha:I have told my mom to stop buying bibs! I think I bought about 4 bibs and only because they came with a set! :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

don't talk about prams lol I have 4 in the house at the moment!!!! 
Trying to sell one a Britax b-mobile if anyone is interested lol I have a cheap stroller which goes on camp a petite- star which I use all the while and I have just brought a mothercare Spin for when baby comes along lol (I have had a few pushchairs lol)

well not long to go now for my scan 11days to go!!! Sickness has almost gone but heart burn has struck!!! :-( 

How is everyone??


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls ordering my pram at weekend when i have had me 20 week scan i can start to buy her clothes and stuff i am ordering my cotbed mosesbasket changeing unit bottles steralizer ect all in october cant wait x x x


----------



## skweek35

I have been offered 3 moses baskets! So no need to buy one of those! Will most likely land up with one basket but 2 stands 
So fortunate that we have so many friends and family members around us who have recently had LO's.


----------



## poppy666

Best to have 2 moses baskets, one for up and downstairs saves you carrying one upstairs x


----------



## skweek35

Good idea Poppy! 

While joking about with DF last night about sleeping arrangements after Speckle is born he said something I really didnt expect! He asked if she was not going to be sleeping next me! WOW. And here I was thinking he was dead set against her being in our room to start with. YAY!! Now just to convince him we need to get a co-sleeping cot! 

Sorry to all the American ladies - but my home boy (Chad le Clos) so proudly beat Michael in a race! I am just soo proud of Chad!! 
But yes MP is still a darn good swimmer!!


----------



## caz & bob

i am going to put her in the cot bed are do you think i should wait till shes a bit bigger x x


----------



## skweek35

We have a moses basket to start with and when she gets too big for that will put her in her cot bed. Some people put babies straight into the cotbed though. Personal choice I think 
I would prefer to start with a co-sleeping cot and move to a cotbed in her own bedroom though, but dont think I will get that right seeing as though we have been offered 2 moses baskets.


----------



## caz & bob

i think i will put her in the cotbed save a lot of hassal xx


----------



## skweek35

Almost half way Caz!!! wow time really has flown by!!


----------



## Damita

I have a bed nest which is a co sleeping cot really excited to use it :)


----------



## sleeping bubs

when Mckenzie was nb we had a mosses basket and around 4months he started rocking it so put basket in the cot in his room but the next day cot came in our room lol hated him been in a different room he stayed in our room until he was around 7months


----------



## mothercabbage

Still off the fags......zumba tonight, any of you been to zumba?? Im dreading it lol....x


----------



## puppycat

Haven't been but it looks like fun and a damn good workout


----------



## sleeping bubs

well done MC u are doing really well got to get OH to stop now he has tried so many times!!!


----------



## Damita

well done MC, never been looks fun though :)


----------



## caz & bob

well done mc never been but it looks a hard workout x x


----------



## skweek35

Hey DD's!! 
Hope you are all doing well 

PC - How are you doing? Still walking? any labour signs yet? 

I'm officially in my 3rd tri today!!! and I think we have finally decided on her name - although that being said we might still change it. I am only going to say on here so if you are on FB please dont say anything. 
So Danika Carys will be her name.


----------



## Damita

Aw it's a lovely name :)


----------



## puppycat

Still here, lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

damita so close now :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls 20week woopp well i am gutted they havent got me pram no more they have stoped doing it gutted but i have picked this one what do you think x x x
 



Attached Files:







104..JPG.opt718x477o0,0s718x477.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## skweek35

:wohoo: to 20 weeks Caz!!!! Love your travel system!! 
Was chatting to with DF last night and he randomly said that he thinks a smaller travel system might suit us better! Looks like we might be buying a tavel system before she arrives instead of after.


----------



## caz & bob

i get the toddler thing with it to x x


----------



## skweek35

Cool, what make is it? Where did you get it?


----------



## poppy666

Caz lovely pram like the colour :thumbup: never seen one like that. Ive alway stuck with my Quinny Buzz only for fact it fitted in our smaller cars at the time lol


----------



## caz & bob

skweek its a new model for the uk its a fanari off ebay baby1shoponline lovely prams they have x x x


----------



## skweek35

OOOHHH will have to take a look at that one too! 
Time to start research again then


----------



## skweek35

love the purple one!!!


----------



## caz & bob

i did till i seen the pink one x x


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey all hope all are well 
got my scan tomorrow so nervous hoping everything is ok and we have a healthy bean


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hun all will be fine i have got my 2nd scan tuesday cant wait excited x x


----------



## poppy666

Good luck SB everything will be fine :hugs:



And can i say another huge congratz to PC cant wait to see pics of Samuel :kiss:


----------



## Damita

Good luck SB & Caz :dust:

Congrats to PC :happydance:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Oh wow pc has had her baby congratulations


----------



## skweek35

OH MY GOSH!!! PC had her little boy!! Congrats PC!! Can't wait to see the pics 

AFM - I have GTT tomorrow morning, so greatful its at 9:30am! Nice and early! 
Will also hopefully get my next scan appointment through in the post tomorrow. 
Had my MW appointment on Tuesday and my bump is measuring a bit big for only 27 weeks! Bump measuring about 30cm already! Hence the 4th scan in 2 weeks time! YAY YAY I get to see my little girl again!


----------



## poppy666

When you due skweek35 looking near Serenitys 1st birthday x


----------



## skweek35

Due November 3rd.


----------



## caz & bob

congratulations pc well done aww x x


----------



## pk2of8

hello sweeties :hugs: I know i haven't posted in forever. just a quick pop-on to check in with everybody. :kiss:

nothing going on here, per usual. dh working out of town the last 3 weeks, home on weekends. I hate it, but we need the money desperately. I haven't had any work all summer.:nope: still no sign of a bfp here, but I'm not expecting any. dh and i don't bd that often anymore, but we do manage to get at least one in during my fertile period. i'm not temping anymore. God, i'm in a morose mood today. :cry: my cycles have been regular, but having some unusual goings on the last 2 cycles. i'm having post-ov symptoms prior to ov, like EXTREMELY sore boobies. usually they just get a little tender maybe a few days to a week before af, but this cycle and last cycle i want to wear a metal breastplate around my chest to protect them they have been that sore. and before ov. plus irritability and hot flashes before ov. i don't know what the heck is going on. my last 3-4 cycles, the endo cramps have been HORRENDOUS and crippling as well. much worse than usual. i don't know what's going on. :shrug:

anywho, MC I LOVE zumba!!! I would love to get back into a class, just don't seem to have the time. it's a fantastic workout! :hugs:

sleepingbubs, i hope your scan went well today sweetie :thumbup:

caz, i'm looking forward to hearing about your next scan as well :flower:

pc, i hope you can post here soon to give us all the details of delivery :kiss:

sk, i'm glad things are continuing to go well for you sweetie :hugs:

poppy, phoebs and all the others, much love and many :hug: :kiss:


----------



## skweek35

HI all, 

Thanks PK, yes all is well with us. GTT went well this morning. Just waiting for the results at the mo. 
Also got my next scan appointment through - next Wednesday, 15th Augustat 4:50pm.


----------



## sleeping bubs

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

all is well with my little bean I am 12wks 3days so due 19th Feb but having planed c-section so will be before that

I have a few scans coming up as my DS was only 4lb 7oz at birth at full term so got scans at 20wk, 28wk, 32wk and 36wk

will post a photo later once I go on the other computer


----------



## poppy666

Fantastic news sweetie seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee knew you be ok :kiss: when you announcing it? x


----------



## poppy666

skweek35 said:


> Due November 3rd.

Serenitys 1st birthday :haha::happydance:


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks poppy family know and some friends waiting for Kieran to come home to say on facebook lol we somehow ended up with 3 photos she folded them all in but we only asked and paid for one  really good pictures to


----------



## skweek35

poppy666 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Due November 3rd.
> 
> Serenitys 1st birthday :haha::happydance:Click to expand...

aaahhhhh that would be so cute!! 
What was your EDD with Serenity? 

SB - fab news hun!! Look forward to seeing your scan pics 

Some advice please ladies ... 

I seem to be experiencing 2 very leaking boobies. I'm talking I can literally squease out quiet a bit of liquid already! 
What should I be doing about this? Should I just leave it or should I start expressing already?


----------



## pk2of8

i say, no need to express at this point. it's just your bb's preparing and won't have all the nutrients this early that baby needs hun :hugs: not even really "real" colostrum yet. :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

EDD Was 14th November, my waters went on the 1st and slow labour till 3rd :nope:


----------



## pk2of8

sleeping bubs, i am sooooo relieved for you that your scan went well sweetie! :kiss:


----------



## Damita

Yay glad the scan went well SB!


----------



## puppycat

Hello Ding dongs. 

Thanks for all the messages :)

I had my beautiful rainbow on August 9th, oh ummm yesterday (feels like so much longer! lol) Samuel Gethin was 7lb 5.5oz and arrived pink and crying at 5.45am after 47mins of active labour. No stitches/tears and gas and air home birth. Epic. Thanks for all your support through TTC and the HG pregnancy. You're all amazing xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

Here is the little bean can't believe how clear it is compared to Mckenzie's first scan he looked like a blob on his at 10wks lol

Any guesses?? My next scan is 28th September
 



Attached Files:







scan baby2.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Damita

wow great scan pictures :) and yay PC!!!


----------



## skweek35

Fab scan pic SB!!! 

PC - glad to hear all went well with Samuel's birth! You are such a brave lady to have a home birth. Hoping I can brave up for a home birth 2nd time round.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well pc awww cant wait see pictures hun sb love the scan pic awww not a clue on gender hopeless x x x


----------



## skweek35

I'm on the verge of going up to the hospital to find out what is keeping them from answering a phone call!!! 
This is sooooo frustrating!! I was told yesterday that I could phone today at lunch time to find out the results of my GTT. I have been trying to get hold of them for the last 2 hours and NADAH!!! not one phone call answered!! 

SOrry for the rant


----------



## skweek35

Ok well maybe if I was told to call the maternity assessment unit instead of the fetal assessment unit I would have been calmer right now! 

Well turns out my results came back normal and my HB is 13? Is that normal? 
What is HB? As a teacher I would say its a pencil, heehee


----------



## pk2of8

What is GTT sk?

Sleeping, beautiful scan pic sweetie! :hugs: everything's looking fabulous! I'm with caz tho....clueless about guessing gender from those pics. :winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls do you think the bump is comeing a long 1 st one is 15 week 2nd is 18 week x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120704-00185.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20120725-00204.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG-20120812-00207.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## poppy666

Yep deffo coming on :haha: lovely x


----------



## sleeping bubs

Thanks pk hope U are well :-]

Nice bump caz :-D


----------



## caz & bob

shes low down all the time she feels like shes kicking my fuff x x


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img12.imageshack.us/img12/325/befunkyinstantfreta.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.ushttps://img407.imageshack.us/img407/7508/freyas.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



how is everyone\? this is freyas christening dress for her 1st bday :)


----------



## caz & bob

aw that is gawjus hun xx


----------



## Damita

Aww so cute!


----------



## poppy666

freya looks gorgeous sweetie and im so jealous she got more hair than seren :haha: great to see some pictures of her wondered what she looked like :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well i have me scan tomoz at 9.40am cant wait wooooppppp x x x


----------



## sleeping bubs

Babyhopes she is gorgeous and such a beautiful dress

Good luck caz


----------



## poppy666

Get plenty of pics cazz :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Damita

Good luck Caz!


----------



## poppy666

Woohoooo Damita only five more days to goooooooooooooooooo :happydance:


----------



## Damita

Eeeeek!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls had me scan and she is all perfect dont need go back now woopp x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120814-00208.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babyhopes2010

not long damita yey!!


----------



## caz & bob

not long damit woopp x x


----------



## Damita

Yay great scan Caz!


----------



## China girl

Babyhopes...Freya is beautiful...love the dress!!!

Caz...yes Talia is perfect:hugs:

Damita...WOW...five more days and soon we will know what the surprise is...I can't wait, so excited:happydance:


----------



## Damita

:haha: thanks ladies - can't wait to find out if it is a girl or boy!


----------



## PJ32

Hi everyone. Not been here for ages, omg Damita I can't believe your term. How are you feeling?


----------



## skweek35

Hi DD's 

Babyhopes - I just love her dress!! Freya is just gorgeous!! 

Caz - such cute scan pic!! 

Damita - not long now! how are you feeling? 

AFM - been really busy sorting out and clearing the nursery!! Spent most of yesterday afternoon and today and only about half way! Still sooo much to do! Hoping to have cleared that room by tomorrow afternoon before we head off to the growth scan! Really looking forward to the scan - seeing Speckle again! 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Damita

Pretty good really - quite enjoying these last few weeks of pregnancy and not being at work :)


----------



## sleeping bubs

Oh wow Damita not long now :D 

I think I have done too much today already lol its so hot too I didn't sleep at all well last night. I have cleaned the whole bathroom washed window and floor too washed up cleaned kitchen I am now sitting on sofa feeling exhusted and sicky :( could easily fall asleep I am sp happy McKenzie is watching a DVD and playing nicely


----------



## puppycat

SB i'm saying girl

Caz congrats on a good scan

Damita it's exciting being team yellow!

Freya's dress is gorgeous, do they do it in my size?? :haha:

Hope all ok

afm very busy with Samuel and Laura. Don't get much time for bnb these days.


----------



## Damita

Sweep went well :) I'm 1cm dilated and my cervix is soft & stretchy :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1727.jpg


----------



## Damita

aww so cute!


----------



## skweek35

oh Damita - really not long now! will be stalking all weekend until we get the good news! 

PC - Samuel is gorgeous!!! 

AFM - we have been really busy this week trying to clear out the 'spare'/my dressing room so we can get it spring cleaned before the furniture is ordered. The house still looks a mess!! I have also managed to get all her newborn and 0-3 months clothes washed and dried. Will most likely spend the next week ironing in sessions. Hoping to order the furniture this weekend. I really want the room all done and set up before I go back in work in about 2 weeks time! 
Really looking forward to my hair appointment tomorrow morning. 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## poppy666

Another one stalking all weekend Damita :happydance: im guessing Boy 7lb 9oz :flower:


PC Samuel making me want another boy lol awwww :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

my little talia nos how to scare mummy and daddy over done it today and i have had some brown blood been hozzy all is fine babys heart beats perfect shes was kicking and wiggling like mad cervix is all closed have to go back tomoz for a anti d injection with me being reuse negative x x x


----------



## Damita

Glad she is okay :hugs:

Lost my bloody show this morning and some more at 4pm - just got horrible backache and period pains.


----------



## poppy666

:happydance::happydance: BUBBA IS COMINGGGGGGGGGG :happydance::happydance:

I be surprised if you not had baby by monday night :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

caz & bob said:


> my little talia nos how to scare mummy and daddy over done it today and i have had some brown blood been hozzy all is fine babys heart beats perfect shes was kicking and wiggling like mad cervix is all closed have to go back tomoz for a anti d injection with me being reuse negative x x x

She giving you hassle before she even here :haha: glad everything ok sweetie x


----------



## Damita

Thanks Poppy - nothing yet another sweep tomorrow and trying to put off induction till Wednesday evening.


----------



## skweek35

Oh Damita - hopefully you wont need that induction! FXed the 2nd sweep tomorrow works its trick!


----------



## Damita

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

You are so close now damita! You must be so excited and nervous :flower: Wishing you lots of luck, hoping your labour comes quickly and is short for you, i'm guessing girl 7lb 9 oz 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Thank you :)


----------



## poppy666

Once you get your sweetie drag DH upstairs :haha: last thing you wanna try but hey ho may work xx


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello!!!!!!!! Long time no post. I've missed you guys :D xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey Tink


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> Once you get your sweetie drag DH upstairs :haha: last thing you wanna try but hey ho may work xx

:haha: we have :sex: every night for a week apart from last night too hot!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hey damita! Wow, is it time for you now!? oh my, I have been away a long time. Do you forgive me? I'm gonna keep this page up on my comp so I can try and get in the habit of coming on here. I always forget these days!

Hope everyone is well? Lilypie is almost 14 months, where the hell did time go? x


----------



## Damita

:haha: no worries hunny :)


----------



## phoebe

Howdy Tink!!!! :hi::hi::hi::howdy::howdy::howdy: xxxxx

Hola Damita!!!! Good luck with the impending happy event, hope it all goes smoothly for u hunny xxx:hugs::hugs:

Congrats PC:happydance::happydance::happydance: Glad Samuel arrived safe and sound xxx:hugs::hugs:

Hi Caz glad all is well with Tia, Nawty lil minx, take it easy hunny xxx:hugs::hugs:

Hi DD's hope all is well with you and yours, apologies for lack of contact. Have had the worst MS ever Booooooo!!!! and things have been really hectic. But on the upside we have sold the flat:happydance::happydance::happydance: So we're now house hunting. Hurricane Florence has been keeping me on my toes as ever :haha::haha::dohh::dohh: Gosh its so hard doing this a 2nd time round whilst on minx alert. Had emerg scan last wk as had some spotting, but:baby: is doing well thankfully. I will try and get on here more often and catch up with u all. As it appears i never bloody sign out hehehehehehe!!!! Muchos love and huggles to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Awww 11 weeks already :happydance: yes i found it hard being pregnant with serenity whilst korben was around.... had forgotten how i coped with other 3 years ago :haha: but you just get through it. Glad everything ok at scan, they dont half scare you dont they :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Damita - any sign of contractions yet? Eagerly awaiting your news 

Tink - good to see you around again. Time really does fly! Lilly must be really a really big girl now! Can't wait for mine little one to arrive 

Phoebe - :wohoo: 11 weeks already!! But boohoo to the MS!! FXed its not long till you start feeling better. 

AFM - 29 weeks already and 11 weeks to go! Starting to get a bit nervous and anxious about the birth and how we will cope after she is here. I know life will never be the same again but how different it will be is yet to be discovered. 
One the other hand I am excited about her arrival! I managed to clear her room to hoover it properly - feeling a bit happier now thats done. 
Hope everyone is well


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:howdy: Phoebe ...... well madam, now I feel awful as I didn't even know you were expecting :dohh: and I'm very very sorry for not keeping up with you all. But there is something I need to do, cause I missed the grand event ....

BFP PARTY!!!!​
:baby::bfp::baby::bfp::baby::bfp::baby::bfp::yellow::crib::yellow::crib::yellow::crib::yellow::crib::yellow::crib:
:yipee::hug::yipee::hug::yipee::hug::yipee::hug::wine::bunny::wohoo::wine::bunny::wohoo::wine::bunny::wohoo::loopy::juggle::drunk::hugs2::headspin::friends::awww::dance::spermy::witch::kiss::baby::thumbup::sleep:​


----------



## Damita

Contractions have started - about 3:30pm now going every 15minutes


----------



## skweek35

:wohoo: damita!!! Ok this is where the stalking begins in ernest! I say by tomorrow morning baby will be here.


----------



## poppy666

I say before midnight :dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Damita

:haha: I need to start timing again had a bath and tea


----------



## caz & bob

wooppp damit soon be her hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: x x x


----------



## poppy666

Any news Damita? :hugs:


----------



## Damita

We stalled :cry: they stopped at 6:30am now they are back again so confused


----------



## poppy666

That happened with Rhys and Serenity, they put you through it right till the end little buggers :haha:

Serenity took nearly 3 days to arrive, contractions stopping and starting :nope: wont be long now sweetie hang in there, bet your so tired with lack of sleep, i remember it well x


----------



## Damita

Thanks hun glad to know its not just me :hugs:


----------



## China girl

Damita,
Praying your beautiful healthy baby comes soon:hugs:


****STALKING****


----------



## poppy666

Just keep active :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Definitely. Stand with feet hip wisth apart and rock, bounce on your ball, movement is key x


----------



## skweek35

This is the final countdown! Sorry couldn't resist a song. 
Not long now Damita. FXed all goes according to your plans and its a straightforward, easy birth from here.


----------



## poppy666

Waters broken not long now Damita :happydance::happydance: baby by tonight hopefully :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Any word from Damita?


----------



## phoebe

Congratulations Damita on the birth of your beautiful daughter xxxxxx
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## phoebe

poppy666 said:


> Awww 11 weeks already :happydance: yes i found it hard being pregnant with serenity whilst korben was around.... had forgotten how i coped with other 3 years ago :haha: but you just get through it. Glad everything ok at scan, they dont half scare you dont they :hugs:

Hey Popples :hi::hi::hi::hi: xxxx
Can't believe Seren's 9 and half months now:wacko: where has that time gone??? Hope all is well with you and yours sweety. So go on then enlighten me, how hard is with 2 bubs?? What mayhem have i unleashed upon myself:wacko::dohh::haha: xx


----------



## caz & bob

congratulation damit well done awww little girl x x


----------



## skweek35

Oh YAY!!! Congrats Damita on your little pink bundle!
:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: 

:pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: 

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:

:kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:​


----------



## caz & bob

got me pram girls not opening it till november x x x


----------



## skweek35

Yay caz! I just ordered my maxi-cosi pebble and isofix unit this morning! Unfortunately had to get the red one but thats fine not a bad colour at all 

Hopefully order the cotbed and dresser/changer this next week 

10 weeks to go! :wohoo: getting really excited and nervous!


----------



## puppycat

Congrats Damita!!


----------



## poppy666

*CONGRATULATIONS DAMITA *​


----------



## poppy666

phoebe said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Awww 11 weeks already :happydance: yes i found it hard being pregnant with serenity whilst korben was around.... had forgotten how i coped with other 3 years ago :haha: but you just get through it. Glad everything ok at scan, they dont half scare you dont they :hugs:
> 
> Hey Popples :hi::hi::hi::hi: xxxx
> Can't believe Seren's 9 and half months now:wacko: where has that time gone??? Hope all is well with you and yours sweety. So go on then enlighten me, how hard is with 2 bubs?? What mayhem have i unleashed upon myself:wacko::dohh::haha: xxClick to expand...

LMAO No you'll be fine, yes double the trouble but they will grow up so close they'll look after each other. my 3 hated each other when younger, but mess with one you got all three to deal with :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

skweek 10 week i cant wait get feather on then i can order all me stuff and put me pram geather x x x


----------



## skweek35

Caz - we still haven't ordered her bedroom furniture! Hoping to get that all ordered this week but that will mean us setting up her bedroom one weekend after school has started. I was hoping to have every thing done by the end of next week. Oh well I suppose 10 weeks is more than enough time to get every things sorted. 
Have already washed all her 0-3 months clothes. But still to wash the bedding and blankets.


----------



## caz & bob

i have only got her pram cot bumper quilt for the cot cot sheets newborn vest 1 pack and to hats and a towel thats it think i am going have to go and just get clothes all at once and then nappies creams and that i have got a bit more time then you but it will be her before we no hun xx


----------



## skweek35

You seem to have everything I dont have yet. 

Alrighty ladies time to head off to bed. FXed I actually sleep through till at least 7am!


----------



## Damita

After my long and horrible birth here is Miss Lilith :) Born at 7:36am Friday 8 pounds 9!


----------



## poppy666

Awww Damita she's beautiful :cloud9: gorgeous name... welcome to the world Lilith :happydance:

Induction labours are horrible, long and more painful on the drip, i thought i was going to die with Rhys BUT she's so worth it isnt she? The trauma of labour does get better over time sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

awww she is gawjus hun i feel like this baby is on me bladder or i have pulled a muscle of its ibs x x x


----------



## caz & bob

last night i reached over for me purse then had like a pain on my left side near my rib when i press its a bit tender down from me rib and round near me bladder could be round ligament pain i think not a clue has any one had it before i am 23 week x x


----------



## skweek35

Damita - Lilith is soo cute!!! Can't wait for my little one. 
Am I next or is there someone else on here who is due before me? 

Caz - I often get round ligament pain and still getting it.


----------



## China girl

CONGRATS DAMITA!!!!!​
I am so happy for you Damita, and Lilith is just beautiful:hugs:

Caz & Swkeek glad you ladies are doing well. Ladies, your time is going to fly by. So exctied for you too, can't wait to meet your little ones:hugs:

Phoebe, how you holding up love??:hugs:

:hugs:poppy


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh wow been away for a week and Damita has had her baby!! A huge congrats she is gorgeous 

Well now 15wks and getting bigger  have a feeling will be bigger this pg lol we are off on holiday on monday to Cornwall can't wait but will be a very long drive google says 8hrs!!! Mckenzie will have his 3rd birthday on holiday can't believe it!! 

We have decided to get a phil & Teds or cheaper one as Mckenzie relied on his pushchair loads while we were camping plus he gets tired really quickly so looking for a cheap second hand pushchair. Went though the items we need for baby and tbn it isn't much as still got everything from Mckenzie


----------



## poppy666

Unless you have a girl then your starting again with clothes :haha: i thought same when i was pregnant with seren cos i had korbens stuff :dohh:

Are you having a gender scan SB? goooooooo on have one £90 with Babybond :winkwink:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey sorry yep if a girl will need clothes lol 

Brought a buggy board yestday for £25 bargain going to try out before baby due so Mckenzie will get used to it. Having a scan at 20wk 28wk 32wk and 36wk so At some point we should find out


----------



## Damita

Hey ladies how are you all? Lilith is doing well now a week old, Dh has been fab helping with nappies and feeding :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Sleeping bubs - you are sooo lucky to be offered so many scans. I loved seeing Speckle at the growth scan(28 weeks) But expect that will be my last scan! 

Damita - wow 1 week old already! Glad to hear Lilith is doing well and OH is being sooo helpful! 

AFM - ordered all the big furniture last night so just waiting for it all to arrive so we can finish the nursery. 
Work officially starting on Tuesday but have been in to work today to sort out a few bits and pieces. 


Hope everyone is well


----------



## poppy666

Bloody hell a week old already? Get all the help you can sweetie and as much sleep as possible :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls its me v-day woopp and she is kicking me low feels so wierd x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120902-00209.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## skweek35

Looking good Caz!! 

I really do need to get more pics of my growing bump!


----------



## caz & bob

i will be more happy when i get up to were u are xxx


----------



## skweek35

I really enjoyed the stage you were at - so many little milestones to keep us going - 20 weeks, V'day, 100 days, 10 weeks! But will agree I too looked forward to this stage I'm at now - so much movement for the past week! No more quiet days for me any more! she is constantly active! 
Are you feeling more movement these days?


----------



## Damita

Happy V Day Caz :)


----------



## caz & bob

ye skweek shes non stop with her kicking and there hard kicks to shes goes quiet for about a hour or so then she wakes and its kick kick kick ha x x x


----------



## skweek35

Wait till she gets bigger - the movements get more intense!! I have a bum sticking up under my nose these days!! (glad she has turned already)


----------



## caz & bob

awww ha thats why i cant wait get feather on x x x


----------



## skweek35

Ok this is soo frustrating!!! I have taken more bump pics but can't seem to download them!!! :grr:


----------



## caz & bob

do you take them with your phone if so you should have a usb lead what connects to your computer x x x


----------



## skweek35

yup my laptop has recently been wiped and loaded with windows 7 and is now not allowing me to do many things! Will be sorted on Tuesday when I get back to work. 
Am busy charging my camera battery. Will take more in a bit and try loading them. 
Technology!!


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun will look forward to them x x


----------



## lupinerainbow

Latest i have ever been for AF, no symptoms except nausea... im pretty sure AF will be on its way soon but theres always a chance it won't i have to say i'm not very convinced though, hope you are all doing well will post again when AF arrives xxxxxx


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

well finally I managed to organise things and got the link to my latest bump piccie! 

31w +2d
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/DSC03750-1.jpg


----------



## poppy666

Awww lovely bump im guessing boy :hugs:


----------



## Damita

awww fab bump!



Miss Lilith :)


----------



## caz & bob

aww brill bump hun guessing girl damit baby is so cute hun xx


----------



## Damita

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

AF arrived, gutted but not surprised.


xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry hun fx next cycle x x x


----------



## TTC2308

Long time no see!!!! Remember me????? I took some time off of the site for a while to take a break from TTC.....well I am back and as you can see from my avatar......I have twins on the way!!! I am so excited. 

Congratulations to all the ladies that have had your little ones. I believe last time I was on here.....MotherCabbage had just given birth. Its been a while....how is everyone? :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

OMG TTC TWINS :oneofeach::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: you must be over the moon :cloud9:


----------



## caz & bob

hi hun twins aww x x x


----------



## Damita

Aw congrats on twins!


----------



## Damita

lupinerainbow said:


> AF arrived, gutted but not surprised.
> 
> 
> xxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

Hi guys :wave::hi:

Congrats TTC on your twins...that is FANTASTIC news!!! :hugs:

Oh my goodnees Damita, Lilth is a gorgeous!!:flower:

Skwwek, your looking good girl!!:thumbup:

Lupine Big Big :hugs: to you girl

Hey Poppy:kiss:


----------



## puppycat

Wow twins! Exciting stuff!


----------



## pk2of8

Lupes, we're still here for you sweetie ...massive :hugs:

Damita, Lilith is positively adorable! I'm sure you're in love with her :cloud9:

Sk, bump is looking fab sweetie :thumbup:

Caz, china, poppy, and others :kiss::hugs:

TTC....OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!!! what awesome news!!! Soooooooo, what's the scoop, you've got to give details!! And TWINS WOW!!! I'm so jealous!! :winkwink: so happy for you sweetie :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Damita

Aw thank you :hugs: We think she has colic - so changed her formula she seems to be happier.

How's everyone?


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, 

Damita - good to hear the new formula as worked its trick. 

Well things are really moving on nicely here. Bump is getting bigger by the day and my belly button is on the verge of popping out! 
Furniture for the nursery arriving on Saturday so I really do need to get my butt in gear and get the room cleared of everything so we can build and set up the furniture. 
We are also starting out NCT classes tomorrow night. Not sure what to expect but will go with an open mind.


----------



## caz & bob

your ticker is moving so fast skweek :hi: all hope your all well x x x


----------



## skweek35

It sure is Caz - and as my ticker so aptly says today - I'm not eating for 2! Well for some reason I seem to need to eat for 2 today! I even had 2 dinners - pasta and sauce and a ham and cheese roll! followed by a few little chocies!! :haha:


----------



## Damita

aw sk hope you have a fab time at nct classes :) mine were cancelled :(


----------



## poppy666

SK i have to say i dont like looking at your ticker lol reminds me of Serenity becoming 1yrs and me becoming a grandma on 29th Oct :haha:


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> SK i have to say i dont like looking at your ticker lol reminds me of Serenity becoming 1yrs and me becoming a grandma on 29th Oct :haha:

how exciting! boy or girl?


----------



## poppy666

She's having a girl :cloud9: my brothers partner is 11wks pregnanr she due 4 days after korbens 3rd birthday lol


----------



## skweek35

Damita - such a pity your NCT classes were cancelled! 
We apparently have a really small group - only 5 couples so hopefully it will be pretty informal. 

Poppy - oh my gosh - a grandmother already. Saying that I was teaching a girl 2 years ago. Her mother is younger than me and became a grandmother back then! Made me feel really old to think that I could be a grandmother at my age! But then again she did have her first child when she was just 15!


----------



## Damita

I hope you make friends SK :)

Aw Poppy a little girl, my mum loves being a grandma :)


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey all sorry ain't been on here for a while got next scan 2wks tomorrow and Mckenzie turned 3 on sat! But we off to doc again as hv saying he has faultering growth moving away from the bottom centile he only weighs 21lb 14oz! 

A huge congrats Ttc double trouble :-D


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls down to double digits wooppp x x x


----------



## skweek35

WOW Caz :wohoo: to 99 days to go!! 

Well, I'm finally home from the shopping trip followed by - as I suspected - my baby shower! It was great!! a few old and new friends as well as my MIL and SIL with her son! Was really glad seeing my old friends of which I haven't seen in almost 2 years!
I was horribly spoiled!
But right now I am absolutely shattered!! Going to see how long I can keep my eyes open before I crash!


----------



## Damita

Hey ladies how are you all?


----------



## skweek35

Hey Damita - I'm doing really well thanks. Almost 37weeks and finishing off work tomorrow! WOHOO!!! Just 3 weeks to go (hopefully). LO is growing really well, had yet another scan this past Monday. She apparently has long legs and a big tummy (measuring 2 wks ahead of dates) 

How is Lilith doing? 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## poppy666

Happy full term SK :happydance: not long now lovely :kiss:

Damita she is gorgeous post some more pics :cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

Wow 37weeks! Good luck hun x


----------



## babyhopes2010

TTC2308 said:


> Long time no see!!!! Remember me????? I took some time off of the site for a while to take a break from TTC.....well I am back and as you can see from my avatar......I have twins on the way!!! I am so excited.
> 
> :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Damita

skweek35 said:


> Hey Damita - I'm doing really well thanks. Almost 37weeks and finishing off work tomorrow! WOHOO!!! Just 3 weeks to go (hopefully). LO is growing really well, had yet another scan this past Monday. She apparently has long legs and a big tummy (measuring 2 wks ahead of dates)
> 
> How is Lilith doing?
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

wow 37 weeks!!! :happydance:

Yeah she is good now we have had osteopath for her colic - and started timed feedings to help with it, she is nearly 8 weeks old! It's my birthday next week eeeek! 27 :haha:

I'm good - started anti ds last couple of weeks which is helping :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

One thing i dont miss COLIC :nope: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Way TMI but... I have started metformin for my PCOS and I have EWCM for the first time ever EEK :D !!!!


xxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

lupinerainbow said:


> Way TMI but... I have started metformin for my PCOS and I have EWCM for the first time ever EEK :D !!!!
> 
> 
> xxxxxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## skweek35

I loved Metformin - helped me loose 2 stone without even trying!!! May it bring on more EWCM Lupin!!

38 weeks tomorrow for me!! HELP my tummy is starting to resemble a tube map with all the stretchies!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well 31 weeks for me woopp x x x


----------



## China girl

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss: to all my DDs


----------



## Damita

:wave: 







Photo spam of Lilith who is now 7 weeks old eeek!


----------



## poppy666

Awww look at that cheeky smile :haha: gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Serenity last week being a bugger on window lol
 



Attached Files:







photo0651.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 1









photo0654.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 2









photo0652.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Damita

awww so cute!


----------



## skweek35

loving the pics ladies!! your little ones are adorable!!! 
Can't wait for my LO to make her appearance now! 
10 days and counting!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw so cute the pictures not long now skweek 2 month for me i cant wait xx


----------



## skweek35

Yup Caz, I can't believe how quickly the last 9 months have gone!! 
Think I might start various eviction methods over the next few days!
Got pineapple ripening, planning a curry for later this week, exercize ball is being used everyday!! 
Any other methods you ladies could recommend?


----------



## poppy666

For my friends on here who are not on facebook my Grandaughter Sharna born today weighing 5lb 5oz
 



Attached Files:







20121023_134643.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 0









photo0669.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww beautiful pics


so i couldnt help but poas
https://imageshack.us/a/img832/599/pa240010u.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

had implant out 10/10 and seem to be nearing ovulation already :)


----------



## caz & bob

she is gawjus poppy bh already wow xx


----------



## poppy666

So your on the TTC Train again Babyhopes? :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

poppy666 said:


> So your on the TTC Train again Babyhopes? :happydance:

yep :happydance:

im not worried if i dont concieve for few months:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Bet you catch the egg by xmas :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Oooooh babyhopes, very exciting. Not planning anymore here, told DH he's having the snip, lol.

Here's my little man, 11wks tomorrow.

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG2155.jpg
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG2170.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww what a prince :)

i wont behaving anymore than 2.......unless its twins :shock:


----------



## Damita

Oooh BH how exciting!!!

Awww PC soo cute!

Just 1 for me :cloud9: I'm happy with just Lil (after the whole TTC, pregnancy and birth).


----------



## Damita

poppy666 said:


> For my friends on here who are not on facebook my Grandaughter Sharna born today weighing 5lb 5oz

awww she is lovely!! :cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

Samuel is gorgeous PC :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Pops your Sharna is edible!! So teeny xx


----------



## poppy666

I know lol once Rhys and Karis find their own place im not letting Sharna go with them :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Loving the baby pics!! 
PC- just love the 2nd pic. The look on his face and his hand gesture just says it all! :rofl: 

BH we will so need someone else pregnant before Christmas. Have to continue pregnancy train here! 
I'm still hoping to have one more after this one, but that one will have to wait for about 2 years, or till we have moved to a bigger house.

Oh, saw consultant today and he is happy for me to attempt vag birth and is confident I shouldn't have any issues with my coccyx in labour/birth YAY So glad I don't have to be dependent on others for 4 - 6 weeks!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img163.imageshack.us/img163/1013/pa270019.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


is it just my line eye :wacko:


----------



## Damita

I think I can see something


----------



## Damita

DPO?


----------



## poppy666

I think i see something too :winkwink:


----------



## phoebe

I see a hint of something too. Hopefully i wont be the only lunatic going in for round 2 then!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## skweek35

BH - I can definitely see a 2nd line in the top test! let us know how you get on. 

AFM - Just 6days left till my EDD! FXed I have this little girl before the weekend! I've officially had enough of being pregnant


----------



## poppy666

Awww bless SK, nah have on serenitys birthday saturday :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Will see what I can do poppy!


----------



## caz & bob

5 days to go any signs skweek x x


----------



## skweek35

Well I think I'm done with nesting for now! Oven = cleaned! Fridge = cleaned! dishes washed, dried and packed away(even lunch dishes!! House vacuumed! stuff cleared to respective places! Kitchen table cleared and cleaned. Ironing done and packed away! 
Does that cover everything? 
Oh also planning on popping out to the shops in a mo, then maybe past the indian takeaway for a hot curry! 
Then hopefully I'm still awake when DF gets home! TEEHEE :winkwink:

Is that a good enough sign?


----------



## poppy666

I never got the nesting urge so cant help :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

anyways i not pregnant. stupid tests show a line even with water.

not long now sk :)


----------



## China girl

:hugs: BH...keep trying!

YAY Skweek!!!

Hey Ladies:wave:

I must say, we have some beautiful babies:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

decided to wait a few yrs and go back on depo


----------



## poppy666

Cant you use anything else sweetie apart from Depo? That messed my cycles up for nearly two years when i came off it x


----------



## babyhopes2010

i know it made me ttc 2.5yrs


----------



## poppy666

Try the patch sweetie? x


----------



## China girl

Maybe an IUD...I have the Mirrena and I like it:thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Abstinence here, lol


----------



## skweek35

I had the mirena for about 3 years and loved it!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

China girl said:


> Maybe an IUD...I have the Mirrena and I like it:thumbup:

i had implant and it made my mood swings really bad and cramping. 

the pill makes me feel so sick all the time


----------



## poppy666

Come on SK Serenity is 1 today :happydance::happydance:


----------



## phoebe

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY MISS SERENITY XXXXXXX:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:kiss::kiss::cloud9::kiss::kiss::cloud9::kiss::kiss::cloud9::kiss::kiss::cloud9:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Gosh where has that year gone Popples?!?!?:dohh::shrug: Hope your little princess has had a wonderful day xxxxxxx


Come on SK wheres :baby::baby::baby::baby: xxxxx:haha::haha:


----------



## skweek35

:kiss::fool::juggle::icecream::cake::cake::cake::icecream::juggle::fool::kiss:
Happy Birthday Serenity!! 
:kiss::fool::juggle::icecream::cake::cake::cake::icecream::juggle::fool::kiss:​


----------



## Damita

woooohoooo happy birthday!!


----------



## skweek35

I think this little madam is just too comfy and warm where she is right now!! 
We have started eviction procedures in earnest, so hopefully we can get her out soon!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies :hugs: Took her last monthly pictures but who are not on my facebook my little monster :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo0721.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3









photo0720.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3









photo0732.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Damita

aww cute!


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww cutie! 

Happy birthday! gosh the yrs gone quick. freyas 1 next week :shock:


----------



## LEW32

Hello Ladies! Long time since I have been on here! Hubby and I decided to start TTC #2 this month! I think I am 1DPO ( am confused about my chart though ). How is everyone? 

Anyone want to offer some advice on my chart? I got dotted line so don't think FF got it right.


----------



## poppy666

Useless with chart, but bloody hell another TTC number 2 :haha: fx it wont take too long lovely :kiss:


----------



## LEW32

Thanks Popples! You sure Seren doesn't need a little sis? :rofl:


----------



## Damita

Chart looks good!


----------



## poppy666

LEW32 said:


> Thanks Popples! You sure Seren doesn't need a little sis? :rofl:

Without having to swear Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo way!!! :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Hi Ladies, We've just got home from the hospital and I've got my gorgeous baby Annabel Carys attached to my breast (sorry if too much info.)
She was born on Sunday morning at 5:01am by emergency c-section. She weighed 7lb 12oz/ 3.5kg's and measured a little 52cm long.

Here is a pic for all of you. 
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/DSCF1976.jpg


----------



## poppy666

OMG SK she's beautiful and love her name :cloud9: emergency section? sounds like you had a rough time, hope your recovering well lovely :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

She is a cutie for sure!
Hope you're ok hun xx


----------



## LEW32

She's gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!

Thanks poppy for letting us know :)


----------



## sleeping bubs

Congrats sk she is gorgeous :-D


----------



## mothercabbage

Awwwww she boooootiful, congrats xx


----------



## mothercabbage

Wow look how outdated my siggy is, haha....


----------



## phoebe

CONGRATULATIONS SK, SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!! XXXX LOVE HER NAME TOO. WELCOME TO THE WORLD BABY ANNABEL XXXXX
:cloud9::kiss::hugs::cloud9::kiss::hugs::cloud9::kiss::hugs::cloud9::kiss::hugs::cloud9::kiss::hugs::cloud9::kiss::hugs:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Hope you all are doing well and rest up or try to hehehe after your emerg section. Seems like a fair few of us ended up having one of those on this thread ouchies.

Hey DD's hope all is well with everyone xxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

congratulations sk well done shes lovely x x x


----------



## China girl

:hugs::kiss::hugs:Congrats SK!!!!:kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## puppycat

Phoebles!! 23wks! Wow!!


----------



## phoebe

I know PC EEEEEEEEK!!!!!:argh::argh::argh: It has flown by. Hope all is well with you and the Wee Man xx:hugs:


----------



## LEW32

Just wanna say I miss you guys! I am TTC #2 and going crazy in my first TWW....miss my ding dongs:hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Awww :hugs:

Lew your not on our facebook group are you? If your on facebook inbox me your name and what your profile picture is ( Just incase there is quite a few with same name) Then i'll add you to our Ding Dong group because we all mainly on there now :flower:


----------



## LEW32

Poppy...yes, I am on there....I am Lindsay :)


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: im laughing here cos i thought you were but wasnt sure cos we have 2 Lews on here :dohh:

Shoot me now :haha:


----------



## LEW32

:We have another LEW? Who is it?

The nerve! :haha::haha::friends::friends::friends:


----------



## poppy666

Just looked on the list of DDs she not on it, but sure we had another LEW :wacko: maybe joined half way through or im losing my marbles and going mad lol

Your chart looking good sweetie x


----------



## mothercabbage

Anyone seen poppys marbles :p


----------



## mothercabbage

I quit fags 4 month tomorrow!!!! Go me

Phoebe....wow well over half way!! Thats flown!


----------



## poppy666

Dont know how you managed it MC but well done :hugs:


----------



## LEW32

:wacko::winkwink::hugs::laundry::dishes::twinboys::twingirls::hangwashing::muaha::shipw::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::xmas8::xmas8::xmas6:Wow MC, that deserves a party! Congrats!


----------



## phoebe

*DING DONG WELL DONE MA CABS XXXXX*:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



*GOOD LUCK LEW SENDING LOADSA STICKY BFP DUST ACROSS THE POND XXXXXX*
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

Ok i nearly cried then! Thanks girls! Im not really sure how i did it tbh, just had enough if fags...easier than i thought too...thanks again xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Ooooooh Cabs! Go you! :happydance:

Lew :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lew sending bfp dust hun fx cabs wooppp well done hun afm feeling like shit got a cold x x


----------



## LEW32

Chaz....u are getting near the end! Good luck sweetie!


----------



## mothercabbage

Just dropping in to wish you all seasonal greetings, xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

hey all hows u guys?


LOOK at me sig :)


----------



## Damita

OMG congrats BH!!!

We are good here :) started weaning today went down a storm :)


----------



## skweek35

OMG BH!! I'm so happy for you!! 
We are doing really well. Breast feeding going really well and Annabel is growing up so quickly! 

:xmas6: Festive greeting to all!! :xmas6:


----------



## puppycat

Congrats BH x


----------



## babyhopes2010

chuffed i am :) but pls dont be twins :haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

Thought of you ladies recently. I see the thread has died down but hope you all are doing well.

:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

hi ladies hope your all well x x


----------



## Damita

Hey ladies :wave:


----------



## Regalpeas

:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Anyone around? :wave:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Damita! Just me I think. Still not pregnant. What a pity. But I'm going through fertility treatment. I have faith that things will pan out. I am in the 2ww of my 2nd IUI.

How are you? Looks like you are pregnant again! Congratulations!! H&H all the way through and beyond. :)


----------

